# GLASSHOUSE FEST



## GNC Gangzta (Oct 18, 2003)

One 4 y'all


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

here it go


----------



## Bowtieclassic.com (Jul 12, 2002)

76 Glasshouse
4 sale on http://www.bowtieclassic.com


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

black


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

green


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

SIIIIIICK Glasshouses's  :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

MISS THAT CAR A LOT!!!!!!!! :tears: :tears:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

good room, keep them glasshouse pics comin! (on 13's or 14's though!)


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Dec 3 2003, 04:47 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 :0 OH.............NICE SCOTTY........WISH I KNEW HOW TO POST A PIC


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

send em to me phil and ill post em....


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

thats right :0


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

clean


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

fest


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

I cant wait to put my 75 on this topic. :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i still don't get why people think 73's and convertibles are glasshouses..... a glasshouse has the big ass rear 1/4 window.... 71-73 and convertibles don't have that window.....


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 4 2003, 08:11 PM
> *i still don't get why people think 73's and convertibles are glasshouses..... a glasshouse has the big ass rear 1/4 window.... 71-73 and convertibles don't have that window.....*


 I agree with you 100% :thumbsup:


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 4 2003, 03:11 PM
> *i still don't get why people think 73's and convertibles are glasshouses..... a glasshouse has the big ass rear 1/4 window.... 71-73 and convertibles don't have that window.....*


 agreed also...but these wer posted quickly from viewing small thumbs in a glasshouse folder prior to posting ...and there posted strickly for the purpose of "festing" this topic up...most of the "non" glasshouses are worth seeing imo to thicken this thread so i just posted em up..no harm done...i have a "real" 76 glasshouse


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

That black rag is sick....anyone got a pic of the glasshouse bustin that big 3?


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

COME ON GUYS KEEP THOSEGLASSHOUSES COMING I NEED SOME INSPIRATION. :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

heres mine still in the works,
me and flossy got the same kind of cars in our driveways, caddys and glasshouses.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

more


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

more


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

I am feeling this foto right here. DAMNNNNNNNNN look at how those rims look so small under this cruise-machine, look at that ass, it is fucking brilliant!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## badcaddy (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Dec 4 2003, 04:48 AM
> **


 I love this green one..


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

more


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

more.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

more


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:FLOSSY WHAT ISSUE WAS THAT ELVIS CAR ON, DAM ITS BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE IVE SEEN IT , WONDER WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO IT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 5 2003, 06:02 PM
> *more
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WISH I HAD THE MONEY TO BUY THIS ONE ON E-BAY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

PHIL, WHY ARE THE RAIDERS FUCKING UP?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Dec 3 2003, 04:00 PM
> *here it go*


 THIS ONES FOR SALE......


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Dec 5 2003, 09:49 AM
> *:uh:*


 .......


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood+Dec 4 2003, 11:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Flossy VonFleetwood @ Dec 4 2003, 11:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Dressed2Impress_@Dec 4 2003, 03:11 PM
> *i still don't get why people think 73's and convertibles are glasshouses..... a glasshouse has the big ass rear 1/4 window.... 71-73 and convertibles don't have that window.....*


agreed also...but these wer posted quickly from viewing small thumbs in a glasshouse folder prior to posting ...and there posted strickly for the purpose of "festing" this topic up...most of the "non" glasshouses are worth seeing imo to thicken this thread so i just posted em up..no harm done...i have a "real" 76 glasshouse [/b][/quote]
i know you know the difference flossy, i was just saying in general.... alot of people don't know any better.... shows how long they've been in the game or what thay know....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im gettin mine real soon  may be in a couple of hours


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Dec 30 2003, 01:41 PM
> *im gettin mine real soon  may be in a couple of hours*


 what ya getting? caprice or impala and what year??? :biggrin: good luck with it though


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Dec 30 2003, 02:41 PM
> *im gettin mine real soon  may be in a couple of hours*


 did you get your glasshouse yet, lets see it. :biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Would a '77- '79 Caprice be considered a "new school" glasshouse?


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Excellent topic, let's keep them pics comin, gotta love those glasshouses!  ttt................... 



Last edited by lowriders2choppers at Dec 31 2003, 11:46 AM


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OG 76+Dec 30 2003, 04:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OG 76 @ Dec 30 2003, 04:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Dec 30 2003, 01:41 PM
> *im gettin mine real soon   may be in a couple of hours*


what ya getting? caprice or impala and what year??? :biggrin: good luck with it though[/b][/quote]
thanks homie its a 76 caprice GLASSHOUSE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by spook+Dec 30 2003, 07:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (spook @ Dec 30 2003, 07:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Dec 30 2003, 02:41 PM
> *im gettin mine real soon   may be in a couple of hours*


did you get your glasshouse yet, lets see it. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 ill try to get pics soon


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

heres mine i just picked up a few months back,took the vinyl top off and slapped some 14s on, gonna repaint it and put 13s on.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

spook that 76 clean man. im gonna take off the top to on mine its pretty easy huh? and i need the skirts for it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 31 2003, 02:02 PM
> *heres mine i just picked up a few months back,took the vinyl top off and slapped some 14s on, gonna repaint it and put 13s on.
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn spook, that is a badass Glasshouse. real clean.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tight


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 1 2004, 12:58 PM
> *tight
> 
> 
> ...


 thats clean, nice and low.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

blackhouse


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 2 2004, 01:32 AM
> *blackhouse
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANK YOU.........  



(THANKS SPOOK...GOT MY SKIRTS ON TOO  )


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so thats yours 74 huh, its tight man


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 2 2004, 01:46 AM
> *so thats yours 74 huh, its tight man*


 :biggrin: THANKS.....FINALLY GOT A PIC OF IT ON LIL


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jan 2 2004, 02:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Jan 2 2004, 02:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Jan 2 2004, 01:32 AM
> *blackhouse
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: THANK YOU.........  



(THANKS SPOOK...GOT MY SKIRTS ON TOO  )[/b][/quote]
its clean,skirts look good too.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook+Jan 2 2004, 08:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (spook @ Jan 2 2004, 08:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its clean,skirts look good too.[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jan 2 2004, 02:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Jan 2 2004, 02:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
BUMP...HAD TO SEE ON SCREEN ONE MORE TIME


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jan 2 2004, 01:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Jan 2 2004, 01:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
THE ONLY THING IT'S MISSING IS..........................













THE ROLLERZ ONLY PLAQ IN THE WINDOW HOMIE


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jan 3 2004, 12:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Jan 3 2004, 12:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUMP...HAD TO SEE ON SCREEN ONE MORE TIME [/b][/quote]
COME ON HOMIE I NOW YOU READ IT SO BUST A REPLY ........

LIKE I SAID THE ONLY THING MISSING IS A ROLLERZ PLAQ....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Jan 3 2004, 02:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PAPER CHASER @ Jan 3 2004, 02:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COME ON HOMIE I NOW YOU READ IT SO BUST A REPLY ........

LIKE I SAID THE ONLY THING MISSING IS A ROLLERZ PLAQ.... [/b][/quote]
:0 TIME WILL TELL  



Last edited by harborareaPhil at Jan 3 2004, 02:48 AM


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jan 2 2004, 06:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Jan 2 2004, 06:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Jan 2 2004, 01:46 AM
> *so thats yours 74 huh, its tight man*


:biggrin: THANKS.....FINALLY GOT A PIC OF IT ON LIL




[/b][/quote]
LOOK AT YOU ALL HAPPY.. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

75


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 4 2004, 03:39 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 This house is definately my favorite. Something about it just looks right!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Dec 3 2003, 06:47 PM
> *:biggrin:*


Anymore pics of this car? Clean as hell bro!











Last edited by lowriders2choppers at Jan 4 2004, 12:53 PM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OG 76+Jan 4 2004, 12:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OG 76 @ Jan 4 2004, 12:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Jan 4 2004, 03:39 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This house is definately my favorite. Something about it just looks right!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
aint it but shit i cant wait to get started on mine


----------



## 30-06 (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Jan 4 2004, 12:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Jan 4 2004, 12:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aint it but shit i cant wait to get started on mine[/b][/quote]
what happened to the caddy?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i still got it but now im going to do the glasshouse up first but the lac is a everyday ridah


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers+Jan 4 2004, 12:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowriders2choppers @ Jan 4 2004, 12:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG-SCOTTY_@Dec 3 2003, 06:47 PM
> *:biggrin:*


Anymore pics of this car? Clean as hell bro!







[/b][/quote]
yeah that is a clean house homie but wheres the skirts?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

nice


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 5 2004, 10:23 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice, i mean


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook+Jan 5 2004, 12:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (spook @ Jan 5 2004, 12:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Jan 5 2004, 10:23 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, i mean[/b][/quote]
i thought about putting the 5th wheel on mine i dunno this one looks good but i seen'em on some other glasshouse's that look like shit to big or something


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i was thinkin about it too


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

It helps when you know how to mount the kit correctly. See how the kit seems to be sitting at an odd angle. Should have extended the bottom of the kit out a bit so that the top would line up better with the back of the car.










Wonder why he didn't take the molding off the skirt since he's removed or is missing all the other moldings. 



Last edited by AWSOM69 at Jan 7 2004, 11:09 AM


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 6 2004, 02:04 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks homie........................I may just say fuck the 5th wheel and throw some accumlator pumps in that bitch so thatway 5th wheel will just get in the way of the bumper...........keep the glasshouses come'n 1


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 7 2004, 01:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 haha just noticed that


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hey dlinehusler thats a impala right


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 7 2004, 08:23 PM
> *hey dlinehusler thats a impala right*


 Yeah its an Impala


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BUMP FOR THE CASA'S


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 7 2004, 11:46 PM
> *BUMP FOR THE CASA'S *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i dont know if i want to just put a 350 or a 454 in the house what are some good trans to match up to these motors


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

The 454 in my rag has a turbo400 behind it. Haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 9 2004, 01:33 AM
> *The 454 in my rag has a turbo400 behind it. Haven't had any problems with it.*


 is it good on gas?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I got one for sale


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Jan 9 2004, 12:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Jan 9 2004, 12:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--AWSOM69_@Jan 9 2004, 01:33 AM
> *The 454 in my rag has a turbo400 behind it. Haven't had any problems with it.*


is it good on gas?







[/b][/quote]
:uh: nice.....THERES AN ORIGINAL OWNER ONE IN MY NEIGHBORHOOD.....EXACTLY LIKE THAT ONE......(WITH ORANGE FOG LIGHTS ON THE BUMPER-FROM THE DEALER :biggrin: )

 WON'T SELL IT......


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

keep the houses coming.


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

whoops re post..meh


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

back


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

did he fit x7's in the back?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whos 74 is that yours or club members. i like the top you dont see em done on glasshouses to much


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

its my buddys ol ride, yeah I love the roof, mine will be similiar in layout with the painted ht...yeah allergic those are 7 d's


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tru


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BUMP AGAIN...FOR THE CASAS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP MAN


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin: ....CHILLEN


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

anybody got any more pics of that red 76 caprice from individuals miami ?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

look at spook on them 13s, homie thats tight so when is the juice coming


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

GOT TO SEE THEM ALL AGAIN


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 12 2004, 08:34 PM
> *look at spook on them 13s, homie thats tight so when is the juice coming
> 
> 
> ...


 gonna repaint it and then some hydros, all in due time,, :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i hear you on that man


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

anyone got any set up shots? 



Last edited by lowcadi at Jan 15 2004, 09:24 PM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lets see them houses  sup lobo 



Last edited by lowcadi at Jan 15 2004, 09:25 PM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 15 2004, 07:25 PM
> *lets see them houses  sup lobo*


 sup lowcadi! hopefully i will have my glasshouse posted on here soon!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah hopefully ill have mine up too but my damn digi cam acting up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

heres one in the works


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 17 2004, 02:31 PM
> *yeah hopefully ill have mine up too but my damn digi cam acting up*


 I cant wait to see it.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

soo many nice rides. i love these cars.

yep, the rides wit no big bar between the front and rear window arent called a g'house.

they started in 74, all except converts and sport coupe models started having them.

i love them both though. you guys have problems putting wheels smaller than 15" on them cars? i had to grind the crap out of my brakes n stufff to get them standard 14x7's on there reverse too big to run skirts in back without choppin the axle down (who around here could do that right?)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup man just wait till spook comes on here he will break it down for you but you said you had to do alote of griding to put them 14s on?? sounds funny but to put 13s yeah you got pics of your 74?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Jan 18 2004, 11:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Jan 18 2004, 11:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Jan 17 2004, 02:31 PM
> *yeah hopefully ill have mine up too but my damn digi cam acting up*


I cant wait to see it.[/b][/quote]
oh yeah its not in perfect condition but just needs a lil work to it got it for $400 so cant complain ya know plus it was one of the car i allways wanted


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 18 2004, 06:10 PM
> *soo many nice rides. i love these cars.
> 
> yep, the rides wit no big bar between the front and rear window arent called a g'house.
> ...


  whats up drew, i put 14s without doing anything to the front but when i put 13s on, thats alot more work, i had to put spacers and had to do some grinding on the brake calipers,
now to make the skirts fit ,just take the bar off and bolt that holds the bar and bend the tabs out a little, use screws to hold the top part of the skirt on.

heres my house with 13x7s


----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 31 2003, 12:02 PM
> *heres mine i just picked up a few months back,took the vinyl top off and slapped some 14s on, gonna repaint it and put 13s on.
> 
> 
> ...


 SUP MAN? LOOKIN GOOD.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

spook, that ride looks good bro.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

drew nice sports coupe


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 18 2004, 05:10 PM
> *soo many nice rides. i love these cars.
> 
> yep, the rides wit no big bar between the front and rear window arent called a g'house.
> ...


  SKIRT-TED


----------



## Costanza (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 18 2004, 06:21 AM
> *:angry: :angry: :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 ouch


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook+Jan 18 2004, 06:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (spook @ Jan 18 2004, 06:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--AndrewH_@Jan 18 2004, 06:10 PM
> *soo many nice rides. i love these cars.
> 
> yep, the rides wit no big bar between the front and rear window arent called a g'house.
> ...


whats up drew, i put 14s without doing anything to the front but when i put 13s on, thats alot more work, i had to put spacers and had to do some grinding on the brake calipers,
now to make the skirts fit ,just take the bar off and bolt that holds the bar and bend the tabs out a little, use screws to hold the top part of the skirt on.

heres my house with 13x7s







[/b][/quote]
hey spook looking good man! so what happens when you juice it and you try to lay the ass its going to rub then! i could lay my ass but i cant drive it layed because i end up with a fat whitewall! :biggrin: so whats up with thoose parts are you going to let them go?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the best bet is just to shorten the rear end if you want to ride on the ass but how much to you chortend them on each side a inch or 2 ?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

how much should i shortend my rear end on my glasshouse? so i could lay ass n ride


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jan 19 2004, 03:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Jan 19 2004, 03:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--AndrewH_@Jan 18 2004, 05:10 PM
> *soo many nice rides. i love these cars.
> 
> yep, the rides wit no big bar between the front and rear window arent called a g'house.
> ...


 SKIRT-TED[/b][/quote]
 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats whats up


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

1 1/2" cut rear end... works beautiful... all of the ones i posted have stock rear ends except the white one... the white one has been cut.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

the white glass house is here after being a daily driver for a year and a half... being hopped almost everyday, being clowned everyday... here's the frame awaiting to get the belly done and fully frame reinforcement.








here's through my dirty window... I stuco on the window hahaa


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so one n a half inch does the job, tru


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 23 2004, 12:01 PM
> *so one n a half inch does the job, tru*


 yep, thats what the rear end on the glasshouse has... 1 1/2" on both sides.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Jan 23 2004, 02:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Jan 23 2004, 02:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Jan 23 2004, 12:01 PM
> *so one n a half inch does the job, tru*


yep, thats what the rear end on the glasshouse has... 1 1/2" on both sides.[/b][/quote]
thats fo sho man needed that info thank homie


----------



## 4door4hoes (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG 76+Jan 4 2004, 10:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OG 76 @ Jan 4 2004, 10:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Jan 4 2004, 03:39 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This house is definately my favorite. Something about it just looks right!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
this cars is so tight


----------



## 4door4hoes (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Dec 5 2003, 07:38 AM
> *:biggrin:*


 this is the red one


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4door4hoes+Jan 23 2004, 02:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (4door4hoes @ Jan 23 2004, 02:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this cars is so tight[/b][/quote]
clean ride,, needs to tuck that hose in before he drags a hole in it,
:biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook+Jan 23 2004, 04:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (spook @ Jan 23 2004, 04:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride,, needs to tuck that hose in before he drags a hole in it,
:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
i dont think it lays! so i dont think he would have a problem :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

haha


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

hey nacho what kind of car is that orange one?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66pontiac_@Jan 25 2004, 12:21 PM
> *hey nacho what kind of car is that orange one?
> 
> 
> ...


 it looks like a 76 regal or close .


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

impala


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i donk know


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ok now what the fuck is up with the grill, tin foil custom grill haha







ugly ass sht 



Last edited by lowcadi at Jan 26 2004, 03:39 PM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

huh?


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 26 2004, 12:23 PM
> *i donk know
> 
> 
> ...


 *CLEAN*


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Please tell me that blue one is a joke.

Drugs are bad, mmmkay?


Kepp it rollin' I'm loving these houses!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man where them real mathafuckin glasshouses at


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook+Jan 25 2004, 06:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (spook @ Jan 25 2004, 06:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--66pontiac_@Jan 25 2004, 12:21 PM
> *hey nacho what kind of car is that orange one?
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like a 76 regal or close .[/b][/quote]
76 regal its a different color now...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

More Individuals Car Club glasshouse's








<- supernaturals now... X-Individuals Car (now he has a big body)



















and that is how Individuals Car Club came to be... all glasshouse and Impala car club back in the day...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

now the orange regal is this one on the left...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

them 74s and 76 are fresh 



Last edited by lowcadi at Jan 29 2004, 10:03 AM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 22 2004, 02:13 PM
> *1 1/2" cut rear end... works beautiful... all of the ones i posted have stock rear ends except the white one... the white one has been cut.*


what a resonable price to shortend a rear end , cuz i know here in the south they will charge a fuckin leg and a arm n shit. so how much to shortend both sides plus new axles?? the cheapest i found in town is $100 to shortend both sides or did he say for each side? plus 350 or more for some new axles. seems kinda steep to me 



Last edited by lowcadi at Jan 29 2004, 11:57 AM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Jan 29 2004, 09:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Jan 29 2004, 09:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 22 2004, 02:13 PM
> *1 1/2" cut rear end... works beautiful... all of the ones i posted have stock rear ends except the white one... the white one has been cut.*


what a resonable price to shortend a rear end , cuz i know here in the south they will charge a fuckin leg and a arm n shit. so how much to shortend both sides plus new axles?? the cheapest i hear is $100 to shortend both sides plus 350 or more for some new axles. seems kinda steep to me[/b][/quote]
sounds right not steep...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so sounds good to you? would you do it for that price? just want to know cuz never had a rear end shortend before so i wanna make sure the price is right 



Last edited by lowcadi at Jan 29 2004, 12:06 PM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 29 2004, 09:59 AM
> *so sounds good to you? would you do it for that price?*


 yep... we have to do that on the 66 rag and the 64... so yeah, its a good price... You have to remember that the axles are custom made... so those are always expensive... $100.00 for cutting the rear end and welding it back together correctly is a good price...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Jan 29 2004, 12:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Jan 29 2004, 12:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Jan 29 2004, 09:59 AM
> *so sounds good to you? would you do it for that price?*


yep... we have to do that on the 66 rag and the 64... so yeah, its a good price... You have to remember that the axles are custom made... so those are always expensive... $100.00 for cutting the rear end and welding it back together correctly is a good price...[/b][/quote]
ok so i know who im going to then thanks nacho.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Jan 29 2004, 10:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Jan 29 2004, 10:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok so i know who im going to then thanks nacho.[/b][/quote]
what company are you going to send it too?


----------



## 4door4hoes (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER+Jan 23 2004, 09:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LOBO MEMBER @ Jan 23 2004, 09:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think it lays! so i dont think he would have a problem :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
it does lay


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 28 2004, 09:39 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: GOTTA LUV THAT BLACK RAG........


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

your twin


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

ALRIGHT I NEED HELP! HOW THICK IS THE SIDE MOLDING ON A 76 CAPRICE? I NEED THE THICKNES OF THE METAL PART AND THE THICKNESS OF THE RUBBER PART! THE ONES I GOT ARE 1 1/2 INCHES THICK AND THE RUBBER IS 3/4 THICK ARE THEY THE RIGHT ONES? THANKS!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

? :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

looks nice but better on 13s


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

just thought id put pics of my interior,,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

pretty clean


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Feb 3 2004, 12:37 PM
> *looks nice but better on 13s
> 
> 
> ...


 Now that is lovely. Big wheels or not. wooooooweeeeeeee


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeahyeah


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG 76+Feb 5 2004, 08:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OG 76 @ Feb 5 2004, 08:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Feb 3 2004, 12:37 PM
> *looks nice but better on 13s
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is lovely. Big wheels or not. wooooooweeeeeeee[/b][/quote]

yeah im feeling those rims with that tiresize, damn, but 13 would be better :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HEY JOOST I THOUGHT YOU DIDNT LIKE MODERN RIMS CUZ THEY MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A RICER


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i should have pics of my house soon


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt for more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Feb 6 2004, 08:38 PM
> *HEY JOOST I THOUGHT YOU DIDNT LIKE MODERN RIMS CUZ THEY MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A RICER*


im feeling the rims, not on the glasshouse though


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TTT


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

tttt


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

Nice ride!Dont ya think


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtop73_@Feb 7 2004, 09:18 PM
> *Nice!!*


 Nice rag. Is that another molding above the skirt?


----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

excuse my ignorance.... but can someone point out to me which of these glasshouses is a 74? We aint got many out here and wanted to know what a 74 loox like  

Nice rides by the way


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jan 31 2004, 04:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Jan 31 2004, 04:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Jan 28 2004, 09:39 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: GOTTA LUV THAT BLACK RAG........ [/b][/quote]







these are 74s


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah thats a clean 73


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

26S WHY WHY WHY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

to da top


----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Feb 8 2004, 02:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Feb 8 2004, 02:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...










these are 74s[/b][/quote]
thanks man much appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

any rear shots of a 74? or are they all pretty much the same?


----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Feb 8 2004, 02:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Feb 8 2004, 02:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...










these are 74s[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: wooowee


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowDownUnder_@Feb 8 2004, 09:52 PM
> *any rear shots of a 74? or are they all pretty much the same?*


 they a lil dif the taillights n shit other than that pretty much the same to me


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69+Feb 8 2004, 02:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (AWSOM69 @ Feb 8 2004, 02:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ragtop73_@Feb 7 2004, 09:18 PM
> *Nice!!*


Nice rag. Is that another molding above the skirt?[/b][/quote]
what other molding


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Feb 9 2004, 11:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Feb 9 2004, 11:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what other molding[/b][/quote]
If you look where the top of the skirt meets the body it almost looks like there is another molding. Either that or the rubber gasket is sticking out.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah probly just the rubber


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 10 2004, 07:45 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that bitch clean, looks like a impala with a caprice frond end because the moldings look thin like the impala glasshouse moldings?


----------



## mclover2 (Jun 28, 2003)

OK, WHAT YEAR AND MEDEL IS THE GOLD SOPHISTICATED FEW GLASSHOUSE WITH THE HELLA THICK SIDE MOLDINGS THAT CONTINUE THOUGH THE TOP OF THE SKIRTS?

I JUST CANT FIGURE IT OUT FROM THE PICS. LOOKS LIKE I WOULD HAVE TO PUT A 76 GRILLE ON IF I ACTUALLY HAD A CAR LIKE IT.

JUST WONDERING CUS I ALWAYS LIKED GLASSHOUSES BUT NEVER HARDLY SEE ANY WITH THE THICK MOLDINGS LIKE THAT. BUT, ALL THE ONES THAT HAD THE MOLDING, I REALLY LIKED. 

WOULDNT MIND BUILDING ONE OF THOSE IN THE FUTURE. :biggrin


----------



## SufficientGrounds (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Feb 8 2004, 04:56 AM
> *26S WHY WHY WHY
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Feb 11 2004, 05:46 PM
> *OK, WHAT YEAR AND MEDEL IS THE GOLD SOPHISTICATED FEW GLASSHOUSE WITH THE HELLA THICK SIDE MOLDINGS THAT CONTINUE THOUGH THE TOP OF THE SKIRTS?
> 
> I JUST CANT FIGURE IT OUT FROM THE PICS. LOOKS LIKE I WOULD HAVE TO PUT A 76 GRILLE ON IF I ACTUALLY HAD A CAR LIKE IT.
> ...


 the ones with the thicker moldings are the caprices


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt
Baddest post i've seen. uffin: uffin:


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

I got a few pics


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

002


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

003


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

004


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

005


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

006


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

007


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

007


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

Wow wow wow post some more please. Anyone got any good interior pictures? Or trunk pics? I am building my 75. Does anyone know where to get the quarter window trim?


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lockdown_@Feb 13 2004, 05:00 AM
> *Wow wow wow post some more please. Anyone got any good interior pictures? Or trunk pics? I am building my 75. Does anyone know where to get the quarter window trim?*


 I got a few more pics I'll post tonite when I get off work. I got kicked off last night in the middle of posting my pics. Your not going to find that quarted window trim. You can get the getto trim from Discount Auto Parts. Make sure you put the seem on a flat edge of the frame rather then the corner.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

those are some tight models


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

they should have just left the stock gril in or should of just gold plated it or sumthin


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Blue+Feb 13 2004, 07:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Big Blue @ Feb 13 2004, 07:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lockdown_@Feb 13 2004, 05:00 AM
> *Wow wow wow post some more please. Anyone got any good interior pictures? Or trunk pics? I am building my 75. Does anyone know where to get the quarter window trim?*


I got a few more pics I'll post tonite when I get off work. I got kicked off last night in the middle of posting my pics. Your not going to find that quarted window trim. You can get the getto trim from Discount Auto Parts. Make sure you put the seem on a flat edge of the frame rather then the corner.[/b][/quote]
actually the 1/4 window trim is avalible! i'll see if i could get some info for you! it aint cheap though my homie payed 450.00 for it about 4 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

450 damn hope mines are still good


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

GODDAM....I WISH I HAD MONEY TO BUY THIS BEAUTY


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LOOK AT THE DOORS :0 .....ON EBAY....LOW MILES STORED CAR  :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: I WANT HER


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh:  DAM..........................................??????????????????WHY DID I HAVE TO SEE THAT CAR ON EBAY


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: ONE MORE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sell yours to get it :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Feb 16 2004, 01:00 PM
> *sell yours to get it :biggrin:*


 :uh:  
COME ON SERIOUSLY....MY BABY :tears: (NOT GONNA HAPPEN)

 (I FIND SOME CHIPS SOMEWHERE)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Feb 17 2004, 01:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Feb 17 2004, 01:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Feb 16 2004, 01:00 PM
> *sell yours to get it :biggrin:*


:uh:  
COME ON SERIOUSLY....MY BABY :tears: (NOT GONNA HAPPEN)

 (I FIND SOME CHIPS SOMEWHERE)[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: man i need new door locks and trunk lock who seels em


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Feb 16 2004, 11:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Feb 16 2004, 11:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: man i need new door locks and trunk lock who seels em[/b][/quote]
 MINE STILL OG


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Feb 17 2004, 01:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Feb 17 2004, 01:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MINE STILL OG[/b][/quote]
ok stop bragin punk lol when i got it it only had the key to the ignition no keys to the doors n trunk


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Feb 17 2004, 08:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Feb 17 2004, 08:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: man i need new door locks and trunk lock who seels em[/b][/quote]
auto zone


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO+Feb 17 2004, 02:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BRAVO @ Feb 17 2004, 02:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auto zone[/b][/quote]
i rather get em from a chevy parts dealer :uh: but need to search for some good deals


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Feb 16 2004, 11:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Feb 16 2004, 11:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok stop bragin punk lol when i got it it only had the key to the ignition no keys to the doors n trunk[/b][/quote]
if you still got all your locks matching...take the trunk lock off and go to a locksmith :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Feb 17 2004, 02:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Feb 17 2004, 02:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you still got all your locks matching...take the trunk lock off and go to a locksmith :biggrin: 

[/b][/quote]
i missing my trunk lock


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 26 2004, 01:23 PM
> *i donk know
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKS LIKE SOMEONES PISSING ON IT , OR ATLEAST SOMEONE SHOULD BE LOL.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Feb 17 2004, 11:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Feb 17 2004, 11:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i missing my trunk lock [/b][/quote]
:biggrin: YOU CAN STILL BUY A TRUNK LOCK AND HAVE IT KEYED TO MATCH THE DOORS


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

lets see if my imagestation works, redid my trunk,

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

red x homie , but i copied it past it and it looks good what did you use?


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

someone enlarge my avatar (my project), please.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Feb 18 2004, 01:37 PM
> *red x homie , but i copied it past it and it looks good what did you use?*


 sanded it down,painted it black and sprayed it with trunk splatter paint, it came out good.


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 18 2004, 05:24 AM
> *lets see if my imagestation works, redid my trunk,
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKS LIKE YOUR READY FOR SOME PUMPS AND BATTERIES :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: CASA BUMP


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

obsession :cheesy:


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im gettin a 350 rebuilt with .30 over and a th350 with shift kit next week so after that a lil bodywork. ima try to get some pocs


----------



## ragtop73 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Dec 5 2003, 08:33 AM
> **


 this is the one


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Feb 16 2004, 11:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Feb 16 2004, 11:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: man i need new door locks and trunk lock who seels em[/b][/quote]
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...item=2461497551

Here you go homeboy.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :thumbsup: 

 thanks steam


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

good look out man


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER+Feb 14 2004, 04:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LOBO MEMBER @ Feb 14 2004, 04:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually the 1/4 window trim is avalible! i'll see if i could get some info for you! it aint cheap though my homie payed 450.00 for it about 4 years ago :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
any word on that trim? And how does the ghetto trim look from discount?


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Feb 19 2004, 02:05 AM
> *:0*










what magazine and issue is this glass house in? 



Last edited by lockdown at Feb 21 2004, 05:44 AM


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

no idea...anyone have a drivers rear plastic bumper filler piece for a 76? :uh:


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Feb 19 2004, 10:07 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Post mo pic's of that homie uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Feb 21 2004, 07:39 AM
> *no idea...anyone have a drivers rear plastic bumper filler piece for a 76? :uh:*


 IMPALA BOB'S :biggrin: .....................  EXPENSIVE THOUGH


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

76 gettin up there damn


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lockdown+Feb 21 2004, 05:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lockdown @ Feb 21 2004, 05:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Flossy VonFleetwood_@Feb 19 2004, 02:05 AM
> *:0*










what magazine and issue is this glass house in?[/b][/quote]
it's in the october 01 issue of lrm


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702+Feb 22 2004, 04:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SinCity702 @ Feb 22 2004, 04:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's in the october 01 issue of lrm [/b][/quote]
thanks for the info


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn i need a parts catalogue for a 76


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHO REMEMBERS THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

nice


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Feb 26 2004, 10:26 AM
> *WHO REMEMBERS THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!! :0*


 hmnnn somthing missin from that car  time for you to build another one scotty


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Feb 26 2004, 08:26 AM
> *WHO REMEMBERS THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!! :0*


 Was that yours scotty? How much did it cost to do the top?


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Feb 26 2004, 03:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Feb 26 2004, 03:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG-SCOTTY_@Feb 26 2004, 10:26 AM
> *WHO REMEMBERS THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!  :0*


hmnnn somthing missin from that car  time for you to build another one scotty[/b][/quote]
The skirts....... right?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Feb 26 2004, 09:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Feb 26 2004, 09:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The skirts....... right? [/b][/quote]
skirts, :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

my 76 looks just like the one in my avater with a full top not a half top need to take it off to see the under side


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

does anybody have a wire diagram for a 76 caprice? my brake lights stopped working and i need to trace the wire from the brake switch to were ever it goes after that! thanks


----------



## BIG-COTTON (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lockdown+Feb 26 2004, 07:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lockdown @ Feb 26 2004, 07:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG-SCOTTY_@Feb 26 2004, 08:26 AM
> *WHO REMEMBERS THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!  :0*


Was that yours scotty? How much did it cost to do the top?[/b][/quote]
MAN THAT PIC IS LIKE 7 YEARS OLD!!!!!!!! POLO DID THE TOP IN IT!!!! AND THE CAR HAD SKIRTS!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT THEY'RE HARD TO PUT ON AFTER A FEW FITHS OF JACK DANIELS!!!!!!!! VALAS VERDGA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

haha that explains it :biggrin:


----------



## joe206 (Dec 16, 2003)

Just picked up a 76 and need some ideas for the interior.Any pics out there?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Feb 27 2004, 03:55 PM
> *does anybody have a wire diagram for a 76 caprice? my brake lights stopped working and i need to trace the wire from the brake switch to were ever it goes after that! thanks*


 :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry1680184


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

SCOTTY BEING TEABAGGED


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ah man rich why you fuckin posted that shit in this topic you fuckin it up leave that picture in your peronal files homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

spooks,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice clean trunk


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

still clean og interior


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Mar 1 2004, 08:14 PM
> *nice clean trunk
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 LOOK AT THAT............THE BUMPERJACK :biggrin: 



NICE


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

thanks lowcadi for postin pics for me, keep it going.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

....is that all the pics??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thas all i can find, i need a another camra so i could start taking some snaps of my house


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i know theres more houses out there


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

here you go.


----------



## joe206 (Dec 16, 2003)

do you have any interior pics?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-
THE SILVER ONE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 5 2004, 01:27 AM
> *:0 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-
> THE SILVER ONE *


 yeah looks tight in that pic but saw a recent pic of it and it gots dubs and he did a no no and chopped the top :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

looks like my 76 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Mar 5 2004, 12:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Mar 5 2004, 12:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--harborareaPhil_@Mar 5 2004, 01:27 AM
> *:0 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-
> THE SILVER ONE *


yeah looks tight in that pic but saw a recent pic of it and it gots dubs and he did a no no and chopped the top :angry:[/b][/quote]
 :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: :angry: 
WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY
STUPID ASS FADS.........................................


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i havent seen og76 post in awhile,wonder if he sold his white glasshouse,


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 5 2004, 06:14 AM
> *i havent seen og76 post in awhile,wonder if he sold his white glasshouse,*


 im trying to buy it, i just gotta plan a trip to orlando


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Feb 26 2004, 04:26 PM
> *WHO REMEMBERS THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> 
> 
> ...


 thats one of the cleanest ones i think...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

anybody got pics of setups in a glasshouse, just want an idea when i set mine up,


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 4 2004, 11:27 PM
> *:0 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-
> THE SILVER ONE *


 wow, I just did the same thing when I saw that silver one. There is something about that car. Maybe cuz you don t see hardly any in that color. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 5 2004, 04:14 AM
> *i havent seen og76 post in awhile,wonder if he sold his white glasshouse,*


i m still around. Haven t sold the car yet though. It s going out for a cruise tonight on the og wheels and caps though....haha yeah


Spook,,,I love the trunk in your car. Looks great. I really am a fan of no vinyl tops too. Anything new done to the car?? 



Last edited by OG 76 at Mar 6 2004, 05:04 PM


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

Did everyone shorten the rear end or just use 14x6's in the rear? I dont feal like having the rear end shortened.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG 76+Mar 6 2004, 06:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OG 76 @ Mar 6 2004, 06:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--spook_@Mar 5 2004, 04:14 AM
> *i havent seen og76 post in awhile,wonder if he sold his white glasshouse,*


i m still around. Haven t sold the car yet though. It s going out for a cruise tonight on the og wheels and caps though....haha yeah


Spook,,,I love the trunk in your car. Looks great. I really am a fan of no vinyl tops too. Anything new done to the car??[/b][/quote]
whats up bro,havent seen you post in awhile, check out my ride when i switched wheels,,hahahaha


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lockdown_@Mar 6 2004, 08:30 PM
> *Did everyone shorten the rear end or just use 14x6's in the rear? I dont feal like having the rear end shortened.*


 anyone?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lockdown+Mar 7 2004, 01:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lockdown @ Mar 7 2004, 01:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lockdown_@Mar 6 2004, 08:30 PM
> *Did everyone shorten the rear end or just use 14x6's in the rear? I dont feal like having the rear end shortened.*


anyone?[/b][/quote]
14x7s and 13x7s fit with a little work,even with skirts,
with 13s you have to use spacers in front and grind the brake caliper, 
with 14s they fit perfect,


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook+Mar 6 2004, 09:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (spook @ Mar 6 2004, 09:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up bro,havent seen you post in awhile, check out my ride when i switched wheels,,hahahaha







[/b][/quote]
Haha, looks like my ride now. I just put my bobos on my car too with the OG landau caps. It looks good though.


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lockdown_@Mar 6 2004, 08:30 PM
> *Did everyone shorten the rear end or just use 14x6's in the rear? I dont feal like having the rear end shortened.*


 I used 14x6 in the rear of mine so I wouldn t have to do any mods to the rear to fit the skirts. No one knows that they are 6's anyways.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OG 76+Mar 7 2004, 08:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OG 76 @ Mar 7 2004, 08:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lockdown_@Mar 6 2004, 08:30 PM
> *Did everyone shorten the rear end or just use 14x6's in the rear? I dont feal like having the rear end shortened.*


I used 14x6 in the rear of mine so I wouldn t have to do any mods to the rear to fit the skirts. No one knows that they are 6's anyways.[/b][/quote]
yeah but im gonno shorten my rear end


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Mar 7 2004, 09:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Mar 7 2004, 09:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but im gonno shorten my rear end [/b][/quote]
Yeah, thats the best thing to do..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the only way to do it


----------



## joe206 (Dec 16, 2003)

Do you shorten your rear end because of the skirts,or do I have to do this to my 76 just to juice it?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lockdown+Mar 7 2004, 12:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lockdown @ Mar 7 2004, 12:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lockdown_@Mar 6 2004, 08:30 PM
> *Did everyone shorten the rear end or just use 14x6's in the rear? I dont feal like having the rear end shortened.*


anyone?[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: NO SHORTENED REAREND HERE....


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joe206_@Mar 7 2004, 12:58 PM
> *Do you shorten your rear end because of the skirts,or do I have to do this to my 76 just to juice it?*


 nah, only if you want to run skirts with og hardware and 13x7 or 14x7 in the rear. If you run 6s in the rear you can have skirts with og hardware and no shortening. You don t have to do anything special to juice it.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

14x6 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Mar 7 2004, 03:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Mar 7 2004, 03:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: NO SHORTENED REAREND HERE.... [/b][/quote]
yeah cuz you aint got no dros


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Mar 7 2004, 04:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Mar 7 2004, 04:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah cuz you aint got no dros[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: JUST SAY NO TO DROS  


I'LL LIFT MY CADI...NOT MY GLASSHOUSE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Mar 7 2004, 08:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Mar 7 2004, 08:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: JUST SAY NO TO DROS  


I'LL LIFT MY CADI...NOT MY GLASSHOUSE[/b][/quote]
PHIL GOTS AIRBAGS ON HIS 74 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOVE THE VERTS TOO


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

wheres a pic of trick daddys green one?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS A 73 CAPRICE OR IMPALA NOT A GLASSHOUSE


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

okay, who got a pic of it?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Mar 7 2004, 11:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Mar 7 2004, 11:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PHIL GOTS AIRBAGS ON HIS 74 :0 :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
 :angry: THATS NOT FUNNY....MIGHT AS WELL PUT SOME DIRTY DIRTY RIMS ON IT TOO...


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

do yall like the chromed noses?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fabfiveprez_@Mar 8 2004, 07:55 AM
> *do yall like the chromed noses?*


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fabfiveprez_@Mar 8 2004, 09:55 AM
> *do yall like the chromed noses?*


 i dont but that is old school though the lowriders back in the days use to do em to the montes n shit like that but dont see to many of them nowindays but them florida boys likr doing it now with them big 24s n shit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Mar 8 2004, 04:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Mar 8 2004, 04:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: THATS NOT FUNNY....MIGHT AS WELL PUT SOME DIRTY DIRTY RIMS ON IT TOO... [/b][/quote]
dirty dirty rims :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 8 2004, 04:03 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 he shouldnt did that to the headlights :uh:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: 75 :biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Mar 8 2004, 12:53 PM
> *:biggrin: 75 :biggrin:*


 LOOKS LIKE A 74 IMPALA


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN THAT BITCH LOCKED UP


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: and my fav


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Mar 8 2004, 10:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Mar 8 2004, 10:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--3lowlacs_@Mar 8 2004, 12:53 PM
> *:biggrin: 75 :biggrin:*


LOOKS LIKE A 74 IMPALA[/b][/quote]
i think its a 75 imp :biggrin:


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

eye candy 2003 kos and its for sale


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah it did get on that azz though :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Feb 3 2004, 02:37 PM
> *looks nice but better on 13s
> 
> 
> ...


 thats my dudes car im trin to talk him into so yellow and chromes


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty+Mar 9 2004, 08:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KandyKutty @ Mar 9 2004, 08:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Feb 3 2004, 02:37 PM
> *looks nice but better on 13s
> 
> 
> ...


thats my dudes car im trin to talk him into so yellow and chromes[/b][/quote]
YOUR DUDES CAR?? HE FROM ATLANTA HUH


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: CHROME ONES....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hey those are 14x6 you cheatin thats why your shit dont rub :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Mar 10 2004, 03:25 PM
> *hey those are 14x6 you cheatin thats why your shit dont rub :0*


 :0 NO..NO..14 X 7....  ....WON'T DO THAT.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Mar 11 2004, 12:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Mar 11 2004, 12:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Mar 10 2004, 03:25 PM
> *hey those are 14x6 you cheatin thats why your shit dont rub :0*


:0 NO..NO..14 X 7....  ....WON'T DO THAT.... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
14x7    FO SHO


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

these are 14x7s









these are 13x7s


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

13X7 IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO !!!! LOOKS GOOD SPOOK !! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Mar 11 2004, 12:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mrtravieso @ Mar 11 2004, 12:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


14x7    FO SHO[/b][/quote]
haha just fuckin with ya homie . cant be halfsteppin


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Mar 11 2004, 02:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Mar 11 2004, 02:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha just fuckin with ya homie . cant be halfsteppin [/b][/quote]
:biggrin: FO SHIZZLE...GOT THOSE FROM MR.TRAVIZZLE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

let me get the black ones then :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Mar 12 2004, 12:26 PM
> *let me get the black ones then :biggrin:*


 :0 THOSE GOING BACK ON VERY SOON


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 11 2004, 11:06 AM
> *these are 14x7s
> 
> 
> ...


 so what happens when you decide to lay your car! then it will rub!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER+Mar 12 2004, 05:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LOBO MEMBER @ Mar 12 2004, 05:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--spook_@Mar 11 2004, 11:06 AM
> *these are 14x7s
> 
> 
> ...


so what happens when you decide to lay your car! then it will rub![/b][/quote]
they wont rub when dropped all the way down, when i cut the back springs to lower it a little i lowered the car without springs, no rubbing. it was low.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Mar 12 2004, 05:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Mar 12 2004, 05:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Mar 12 2004, 12:26 PM
> *let me get the black ones then :biggrin:*


:0 THOSE GOING BACK ON VERY SOON [/b][/quote]
COOL LET ME GET THE CHROME ONES THEN. SHARE TE WEALTH HOMIE :biggrin: 



Last edited by lowcadi at Mar 12 2004, 08:44 PM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

have yall seen dual antenas on a glasshouse before??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Mar 12 2004, 07:32 PM
> *have yall seen dual antenas on a glasshouse before??*


 :0 ONLY ON A 72'


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

me to but wonder if they look good on the 74-76 caprices didnt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Mar 13 2004, 11:47 PM
> *me to but wonder if they look good on the 74-76 caprices didnt*


  THE OG ONE IN THE WINDSHIELD IS FINE FOR ME  


:biggrin: HMMMMM!......MAYBE A POWER ANTENNA..... :0 .....NOW YOU GOT ME THINKING.... :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

haha yeah got you fucked up huh but i dont know if i want them 80s side mirrors on or just leave the chromes ones yeah im sticking with the chromes


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tight raghouse


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

oh yeah


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lookin gooood


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


 I SAVED THOSE SAME THREE PIC...LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

haha yeah i had to post em up homie


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Mar 15 2004, 11:18 PM
> *haha yeah i had to post em up homie*


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

UR


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Mar 16 2004, 01:09 AM
> *UR
> 
> 
> ...


 clean ride but its missing the chrome on fender wells and side trim,
i think cars look clean with all the original trim.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yup without the trim it looks naked. that car would look 100% better with all the sidemoldingd and trim


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

to me if this had the sidemoldings it would look tighter


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

oh yeah another shot of the blue house


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

another pic of the red one


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so so clean raghouse


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Mar 17 2004, 12:16 AM
> *so so clean raghouse
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin: .....happy st. patrick's day


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Mar 17 2004, 12:16 AM
> *so so clean raghouse
> 
> 
> ...


 I like this car but the brown interior with the green looks like shit. I also got a look at another green glasshouse on dubs and I thought it looked like shit. Lokked like a fucking 4x4.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lockdown dont you got a blue 75 with a white top?


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Mar 18 2004, 11:57 AM
> *lockdown dont you got a blue 75 with a white top?*


 Yes I do, It was that color. Now its primer gray and I will have the full white top again when its done. But this time it will be patterned out with more of a candy cobalt blue. I shaved the moldings off the sides. I am probably going to sell them on ebay. They dont look right with patterns. I am also keeping the orginal 75 clip on too. I like the round lights.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tru cant wait to see how it turns out homie


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lockdown+Mar 18 2004, 11:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lockdown @ Mar 18 2004, 11:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Mar 18 2004, 11:57 AM
> *lockdown dont you got a blue 75 with a white top?*


Yes I do, It was that color. Now its primer gray and I will have the full white top again when its done. But this time it will be patterned out with more of a candy cobalt blue. I shaved the moldings off the sides. I am probably going to sell them on ebay. They dont look right with patterns. I am also keeping the orginal 75 clip on too. I like the round lights.[/b][/quote]
lets see what it looks like primered, im going to primer my76 this weekend,hopefully paint it before summer,if my financial advisor says its ok(girlfriend) hahaha


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook+Mar 19 2004, 05:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (spook @ Mar 19 2004, 05:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets see what it looks like primered, im going to primer my76 this weekend,hopefully paint it before summer,if my financial advisor says its ok(girlfriend) hahaha[/b][/quote]
THE BALL AND CHAIN...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHATS UP SPOOK !!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

time for some progress pics , sup all glasshouse ridaz :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

another local ride,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn that 75 caprice looks good


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TIGHT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

74


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

NO SKIRT MOLDINGS


:biggrin: IT A 74 THOUGH


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: DOUBLE POST :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Don't let this topic die.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 24 2004, 02:11 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 nice, i thought about putting a half black vinyl top,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah i was thinkin about puttuin a full top back on mine to but dont know yet depens on what color im going with


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TOPS=RUST.....REDOING MINE WITHOUT SOON


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 25 2004, 10:07 PM
> * TOPS=RUST*


 :thumbsdown: no doubt...now that its all off its like :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah thats tru


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

THATS WHATS WRONG WITH MINE


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

when i took my vinyl top off it had a little rust be windows, 
i dont like vinyl tops but i like the chrome trim, 
wonder what it would look like if i left the chrome trim on.hmmmmm


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 26 2004, 03:28 AM
> *when i took my vinyl top off it had a little rust be windows,
> i dont like vinyl tops but i like the chrome trim,
> wonder what it would look like if i left the chrome trim on.hmmmmm*


 SEEN IT DONE ON 71-73 BEFORE......HMMMMMM!....MIGHT LOOK GOOD...... :biggrin: 



 YOU PUTTING A MOON IN YOURS......  (44 FITS)


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Mar 26 2004, 04:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Mar 26 2004, 04:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--spook_@Mar 26 2004, 03:28 AM
> *when i took my vinyl top off it had a little rust be windows,
> i dont like vinyl tops but i like the chrome trim,
> wonder what it would look like if i left the chrome trim on.hmmmmm*


SEEN IT DONE ON 71-73 BEFORE......HMMMMMM!....MIGHT LOOK GOOD...... :biggrin: 



 YOU PUTTING A MOON IN YOURS......  (44 FITS)[/b][/quote]
i thought about a moonroof, got to find one here in tx


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook+Mar 26 2004, 03:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (spook @ Mar 26 2004, 03:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought about a moonroof, got to find one here in tx[/b][/quote]
:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

pics of progress,if thats what you want to call it,hahaha


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :0 ...LIKE THAT FRAME......READY FOR PAINT SOON


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I am a 58-61 guy, but something about a 76 Glasshouse..........  



Last edited by SIXONEFORLIFE at Mar 26 2004, 07:11 PM


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice rag those look like 14x6 to me


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: .....ITS FOR SALE IN CLASSIFIEDS


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 28 2004, 02:15 PM
> *:biggrin: .....ITS FOR SALE IN CLASSIFIEDS*


 That's my homies ride. The car is clean and it has a candy paint job.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

keep tha houses commin,

i'm lovin those 74-76 caprices!!!!!  

after seein harbor area phils,i wouldn't mind having one....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 30 2004, 12:35 AM
> *:uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup:*


 I'm wit Magraw on this one, nice ride homie, checked it out sunday, that fucker is clean. The difference between Magraw and me is that i just purchased a 76 caprice classic, last week. I'm going to use my girls digital and take some pictures of it, needs work but i'll let you guys tell me if it has potential.
Also i was asking Huey if he you guys can hook me up with who ever did your body work, if you guys can i'll appreciate it.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Mar 30 2004, 11:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SMURF @ Mar 30 2004, 11:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--harborareaPhil_@Mar 30 2004, 12:35 AM
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:*


I'm wit Magraw on this one, nice ride homie, checked it out sunday, that fucker is clean. The difference between Magraw and me is that i just purchased a 76 caprice classic, last week. I'm going to use my girls digital and take some pictures of it, needs work but i'll let you guys tell me if it has potential.
Also i was asking Huey if he you guys can hook me up with who ever did your body work, if you guys can i'll appreciate it.[/b][/quote]
nothin wrong with another glasshose on the streets, lets see what you got,


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i mean glasshouse,


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 30 2004, 03:17 PM
> *i mean glasshouse,*


 I'll try to get some pictures by this week. :biggrin: I like yours too, very clean.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i'm plannin on savin up some cheese and gettin me a glasshouse,

wouldn't mind a 74-76 rag either..

we'll see what happens.


hey smurf,how much you get that glass house for?????


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 28 2004, 09:08 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this motha [email protected] looks nice layed on the floor like that!
thats the way they should all lay! on the [email protected] ground!
i also like how it looks with out skirts! thats how im run mine! 



Last edited by LOBO MEMBER at Mar 30 2004, 11:25 PM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 30 2004, 08:45 PM
> *i'm plannin on savin up some cheese and gettin me a glasshouse,
> 
> wouldn't mind a 74-76 rag either..
> ...


 74 75 rags homie but hope you get one man cuz them houses are the shit when you own one :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Mar 30 2004, 10:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SMURF @ Mar 30 2004, 10:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--harborareaPhil_@Mar 30 2004, 12:35 AM
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:*


I'm wit Magraw on this one, nice ride homie, checked it out sunday, that fucker is clean. The difference between Magraw and me is that i just purchased a 76 caprice classic, last week. I'm going to use my girls digital and take some pictures of it, needs work but i'll let you guys tell me if it has potential.
Also i was asking Huey if he you guys can hook me up with who ever did your body work, if you guys can i'll appreciate it.[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: THANKS HOMIE.....  

IF YOU NEED ANY HELP...LET ME KNOW..... :thumbsup: 


MORE AND MORE CASA LOVERS UP IN HERE! :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 30 2004, 07:45 PM
> *i'm plannin on savin up some cheese and gettin me a glasshouse,
> 
> wouldn't mind a 74-76 rag either..
> ...


 What's up dog i'll let you know how much i paid for it, once i get some pictures on here, like that you guys can tell me if i got raped or if i came up. :biggrin:


----------



## "I" Ridah (Sep 16, 2002)

My old 72.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 have any pics of some more rag tops????

keep the pics flowin!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh:  wish i had the money to buy this one


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

</span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* ("I" Ridah @ Mar 31 2004, 01:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>My old 72.[/b][/quote]
thats no damn glasshouse. but its clean though :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 1 2004, 01:26 AM
> *:uh:  wish i had the money to buy this one *


 you still wishin huh phill lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

any recent pics of this majestics 76 house i know it got some new rims and a continental kit on it


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 1 2004, 06:26 AM
> *:uh:  wish i had the money to buy this one *


 how much were they askin for it?????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Apr 1 2004, 03:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (crenshaw magraw @ Apr 1 2004, 03:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--harborareaPhil_@Apr 1 2004, 06:26 AM
> *:uh:   wish i had the money to buy this one *


how much were they askin for it?????[/b][/quote]
:0  ...ON EBAY....SOMEWHERE AROUND $12,500


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 LOOKING FOR 75 76 HT FOR BIG SCOTTY


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

hes looking for one on fakecars.com :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## DEF-C (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 28 2004, 02:15 PM
> *:biggrin: .....ITS FOR SALE IN CLASSIFIEDS*


 aint that the caprice from the "the way you move" video from outkast?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yup


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

heres some updates on the house, primered black, waiting list for a paint job is 2 months, i threw some trim back on for awhile,
looks like phils (kinda) hahaha


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

NICE, even in black primer, fucking nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 4 2004, 01:52 PM
> *heres some updates on the house, primered black, waiting list for a paint job is 2 months, i threw some trim back on for awhile,
> looks like phils (kinda) hahaha
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: HELLS YEAH...LOOKS GOOD :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah spook homie lookin good commin along real nice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what a shame


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:tears:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

man....WTF are you doing? :twak: cut that out! hahaha


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

JUST POSTIM ALL THE ABUSED AMD MISSTREATED RIDES


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

PLEASE PHOTOSHOP SOME 13'S OR 14'S ON THOSE.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Apr 5 2004, 02:16 AM
> *what a shame
> 
> 
> ...


 i seen the red glasshose with dirty dirty wheels on ebay,starting bid $15,000.000 hahahaha


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 5 2004, 03:48 AM
> *:biggrin:*


 HATIN ON THE 75 & 76 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by spook+Apr 5 2004, 03:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (spook @ Apr 5 2004, 03:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Apr 5 2004, 02:16 AM
> *what a shame
> 
> 
> ...


i seen the red glasshose with dirty dirty wheels on ebay,starting bid $15,000.000 hahahaha[/b][/quote]
I KNOW :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook+Apr 5 2004, 01:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (spook @ Apr 5 2004, 01:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Apr 5 2004, 02:16 AM
> *what a shame
> 
> 
> ...


i seen the red glasshose with dirty dirty wheels on ebay,starting bid $15,000.000 hahahaha[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: LOL...ME TOO......AND THE RAG W/24'' GOLD SPOKES.....


:0 BUY IT NOW$26,995. :twak: 


:dunno: WHY MUST THEY RUIN THESE BEAUTIFUL MACHINES


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Apr 5 2004, 01:52 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Apr 5 2004, 01:52 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--harborareaPhil_@Apr 5 2004, 03:48 AM
> *:biggrin:*


HATIN ON THE 75 & 76 :angry: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: THEY DIDN'T HAVE 76 THOUGH


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN NO 76 AINT THIS A BITCH :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'LL SEARCH EBAY AGAIN


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: 



Last edited by harborareaPhil at Apr 6 2004, 12:55 AM


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I KNOW ITS A 73 AND DON'T BELONG IN HERE BUT DAMMMM


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah its clean as hell


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook+Apr 5 2004, 08:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (spook @ Apr 5 2004, 08:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Apr 5 2004, 02:16 AM
> *what a shame
> 
> 
> ...


i seen the red glasshose with dirty dirty wheels on ebay,starting bid $15,000.000 hahahaha[/b][/quote]
this ride would look sooo much nicer on soem 14'' wires with the red rims and red hubs, and with the left over cash after sellin those big rims,some juice ,some sounds,some vibrasonic and a color bar.


its a shame how people miss treat their rides.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hell yeah :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

All i have to ask is why?????? :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

poor poor 74 :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: HERE'S ONE MORE THING FROM THAT 73 RAG.....(TO GET OUR MINDS OFF THAT UGLY ASS DIRTY STYLE SHIT.....  )


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

og papers :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Apr 7 2004, 03:19 AM
> *og papers :uh:*


 :0 :biggrin: YUP!YUP!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool  i need some bezzles for mr rear tailights any hook ups cant find em nowere really need just 1 for the far right on on the passenger side


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Apr 7 2004, 12:21 PM
> *cool  i need some bezzles for mr rear tailights any hook ups cant find em nowere really need just 1 for the far right on on the passenger side*


 :biggrin: GOT A PAIR FOR 74......YOU NEED 76 THOUGH...I'LL CHECK THE YARD BY MY HOUSE...THERE WAS A 4 DOOR ON SAT THERE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah got a 76 that would be cool if you could check it out for me in your spare time homie


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Apr 7 2004, 12:27 PM
> *yeah got a 76 that would be cool if you could check it out for me in your spare time homie*


 I'LL 'CHIRP' MY BROTHER HES OVER THERE NOW  



:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

chirp :roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Apr 7 2004, 01:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Apr 7 2004, 01:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Apr 7 2004, 12:21 PM
> *cool   i need some bezzles for mr rear tailights any hook ups cant find em nowere really need just 1 for the far right on on the passenger side*


:biggrin: GOT A PAIR FOR 74......YOU NEED 76 THOUGH...I'LL CHECK THE YARD BY MY HOUSE...THERE WAS A 4 DOOR ON SAT THERE [/b][/quote]
Where's that place located dog, i need to start looking for parts for my 76.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: CHIRP(NEXTEL)....OH SMURF...ECOLOGY..WILMINGTON


 (SOMEONE TOOK THE LENSES ALREADY)...I'LL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR MORE


----------



## GNC Gangzta (Oct 18, 2003)

Can someone please post some 72 Orange or Green GLASSHOUSES.


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 7 2004, 02:57 PM
> *:biggrin: CHIRP(NEXTEL)....OH SMURF...ECOLOGY..WILMINGTON
> 
> 
> (SOMEONE TOOK THE LENSES ALREADY)...I'LL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR MORE *


 damn tru that phil


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GNC Gangzta_@Apr 7 2004, 03:09 PM
> *Can someone please post some 72 Orange or Green GLASSHOUSES.*


 a glasshouse is a 74 75 and 76 caprice or impala homie


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

all quality rides


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Apr 7 2004, 03:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Apr 7 2004, 03:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--harborareaPhil_@Apr 7 2004, 02:57 PM
> *:biggrin: CHIRP(NEXTEL)....OH SMURF...ECOLOGY..WILMINGTON
> 
> 
> (SOMEONE TOOK THE LENSES ALREADY)...I'LL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR MORE *


damn tru that phil[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i love this topic. :biggrin:


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 4 2004, 02:52 PM
> *heres some updates on the house, primered black, waiting list for a paint job is 2 months, i threw some trim back on for awhile,
> looks like phils (kinda) hahaha
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 7 2004, 12:57 PM
> *:biggrin: CHIRP(NEXTEL)....OH SMURF...ECOLOGY..WILMINGTON
> 
> 
> (SOMEONE TOOK THE LENSES ALREADY)...I'LL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR MORE *


 Does it still have the front end on it? Is it the one on Anahiem st.?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

front end gone............NAW THE YARD ON LOMITA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

do it still got the whole dash intack cuz i need the part i forgot what this piece called but it is where the cd player goes in that panel on the front of the dash is. its plastic


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 9 2004, 01:31 AM
> * front end gone............NAW THE YARD ON LOMITA *


 Damn!!! :angry: 
Oh well I hope I find one at Vets or Pomona swapmeet.


----------



## OG 64 hard top (Mar 18, 2004)

this one is tight.


----------



## GNC Gangzta (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Apr 7 2004, 04:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Apr 7 2004, 04:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--GNC Gangzta_@Apr 7 2004, 03:09 PM
> *Can someone please post some 72 Orange or Green GLASSHOUSES.*


a glasshouse is a 74 75 and 76 caprice or impala homie [/b][/quote]
What about that Ice-Cube rhyme-So you and your boys are ass out,when im rollin in a 72 Glasshouse.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GNC Gangzta+Apr 10 2004, 04:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GNC Gangzta @ Apr 10 2004, 04:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about that Ice-Cube rhyme-So you and your boys are ass out,when im rollin in a 72 Glasshouse.[/b][/quote]
their are many rappers in this world that DON'T KNOW shit about cars,
its best to ask someone thats into them,and knows their shit.

not someone that makes up shit to use in their songs.


GLASS HOUSES will always be 74,75,76 caprices and impalas.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 6 2004, 06:33 PM
> *All i have to ask is why?????? :angry: :angry: :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 this machine looks like something you'd see one of those 
marvel super heros driving.

something you'd find in a comic book.

what a waste of car  

and a fucked up mind .


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Apr 10 2004, 09:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (crenshaw magraw @ Apr 10 2004, 09:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SMURF_@Apr 6 2004, 06:33 PM
> *All i have to ask is why?????? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


this machine looks like something you'd see one of those 
marvel super heros driving.

something you'd find in a comic book.

what a waste of car  

and a fucked up mind .[/b][/quote]
:angry:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Apr 10 2004, 10:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (crenshaw magraw @ Apr 10 2004, 10:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


their are many rappers in this world that DON'T KNOW shit about cars,
its best to ask someone thats into them,and knows their shit.

not someone that makes up shit to use in their songs.


GLASS HOUSES will always be 74,75,76 caprices and impalas.[/b][/quote]
magraw is right, couldnt say it better myself,


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

Hey glasshouse lovers. My whitehouse is sold to a homie in DC. They came and picked it up last weekend.

Time to start on the other project.

Just wanted to update you all. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OG 76_@Apr 10 2004, 02:47 PM
> *Hey glasshouse lovers. My whitehouse is sold to a homie in DC. They came and picked it up last weekend.
> 
> Time to start on the other project.
> ...


 Steve Aka "BIGTHANGS" bought it correct.


----------



## Bowtieclassic.com (Jul 12, 2002)

His homie bought it, Steve helped get it home :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Apr 10 2004, 11:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mrtravieso @ Apr 10 2004, 11:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angry:[/b][/quote]
does that say "urban pieces of shit?"

If it don't, IT SHOULD


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG 76_@Apr 10 2004, 12:47 PM
> *Hey glasshouse lovers. My whitehouse is sold to a homie in DC. They came and picked it up last weekend.
> 
> Time to start on the other project.
> ...


 i was wondering if you sold it,whats the new project,


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atomicverga+Apr 9 2004, 04:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (atomicverga @ Apr 9 2004, 04:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--harborareaPhil_@Apr 9 2004, 01:31 AM
> * front end gone............NAW THE YARD ON LOMITA  *


Damn!!! :angry: 
Oh well I hope I find one at Vets or Pomona swapmeet.[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: THIS JUST IN ....MY HOMIE SEEN A 4 DOOR 76' AT SANTE FE SPRINGS,ECOLOGY.....STILL IN BACK....SHOULD BE OUT IN YARD BY MONDAY....RUSH IT HOMIES....


----------



## GNC Gangzta (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Apr 10 2004, 10:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (crenshaw magraw @ Apr 10 2004, 10:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


their are many rappers in this world that DON'T KNOW shit about cars,
its best to ask someone thats into them,and knows their shit.

not someone that makes up shit to use in their songs.


GLASS HOUSES will always be 74,75,76 caprices and impalas.[/b][/quote]
Thanks for clearing up stuff i didn't know that a 72 isn't a Glasshouse.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Apr 11 2004, 03:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Apr 11 2004, 03:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: THIS JUST IN ....MY HOMIE SEEN A 4 DOOR 76' AT SANTE FE SPRINGS,ECOLOGY.....STILL IN BACK....SHOULD BE OUT IN YARD BY MONDAY....RUSH IT HOMIES.... [/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Finally pictures of my 76 Glass House Project, Spook,HarborAreaPhil let me know what you guys think.


My homie Lu-Dog putting some hubs from his 91 caprice, for right now.









The Engine ready to get re-done.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Front shot  









Driver-side shot.  









Passanger-side shot.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Interior shots!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

With the hubs on.  









Some pieces that came with it. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

With the skirts on.  









Drivers side with the hubs on.  









Another front shot.


----------



## patrik (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER+Mar 30 2004, 11:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LOBO MEMBER @ Mar 30 2004, 11:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--djtwigsta_@Mar 28 2004, 09:08 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this motha [email protected] looks nice layed on the floor like that!
thats the way they should all lay! on the [email protected] ground!
i also like how it looks with out skirts! thats how im run mine![/b][/quote]
IM IN LOVE :angel:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Trunk shots.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

And finally what we all hate the damage spots.  


















Well that's all i have for now, i'll be posting progress as soon as possible, and yea is not much to look at, so if you got fucked up comments don't post them. :biggrin:  



Last edited by SMURF at Apr 12 2004, 11:31 AM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hey smurf thats a solid 76 there homie looks real good man, i know theres big plans for it, i know my 76 is going to turm fuckin heads and hit back bumper haha cant wait to post my progress pics of my 76 glass


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

hey smurf you got yourself a nice project car, it looks solid,
it looks clean with the skirts on, looks good,


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Apr 12 2004, 12:28 PM
> *hey smurf thats a solid 76 there homie looks real good man, i know theres big plans for it, i know my 76 is going to turm fuckin heads and hit back bumper haha cant wait to post my progress pics of my 76 glass *


 Thanks homie, I just got it two weeks ago, so i'm just getting started.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 12 2004, 12:49 PM
> *hey smurf you got yourself a nice project car, it looks solid,
> it looks clean with the skirts on, looks good,*


 Thanks dog. I really appreciate the positive feed back.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: WHAT UP SMURF?.....LOOKS LIKE A SOLID CASA.  

YOUR DAMAGE AREAS:BUMPER FILLER....NO PROBLEM...I'LL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR SOME...(THEY HAVE THEM AT IMPALA BOBS FOR LIKE 90 EACH PIECE...JUNKYARD....5 BUCKS)....AND THE DAMAGE AROUND THE TOP...COMMON ON THESE CARS..... :thumbsup: 

KEEP US POSTED....HIT ON HERE OR AT FULLERTON IF YOU NEED HELP


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 12 2004, 01:48 PM
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP SMURF?.....LOOKS LIKE A SOLID CASA.
> 
> YOUR DAMAGE AREAS:BUMPER FILLER....NO PROBLEM...I'LL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR SOME...(THEY HAVE THEM AT IMPALA BOBS FOR LIKE 90 EACH PIECE...JUNKYARD....5 BUCKS)....AND THE DAMAGE AROUND THE TOP...COMMON ON THESE CARS..... :thumbsup:
> ...


 Thanks dog.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Mar 28 2004, 06:39 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this ride on a flatbed truck this morning in Oxnard.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

its for sale or was they probly sold it then if it was on a flatbed


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Apr 10 2004, 10:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (crenshaw magraw @ Apr 10 2004, 10:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SMURF_@Apr 6 2004, 06:33 PM
> *All i have to ask is why?????? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


this machine looks like something you'd see one of those 
marvel super heros driving.

something you'd find in a comic book.

what a waste of car  

and a fucked up mind .[/b][/quote]
man thats some tru southern pimp sellin rock shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:machinegun: :guns: to anyone that does that to a glass house


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

say homeboy that car is from up north man


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

CASA BUMP....


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas+Apr 13 2004, 10:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Armando Ranflitas @ Apr 13 2004, 10:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Mar 28 2004, 06:39 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this ride on a flatbed truck this morning in Oxnard.[/b][/quote]
He ended up trading it for something else.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atomicverga+Apr 14 2004, 12:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (atomicverga @ Apr 14 2004, 12:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He ended up trading it for something else.[/b][/quote]
 ANOTHER GLASSHOUSE I HOPE


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Apr 14 2004, 12:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Apr 14 2004, 12:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ANOTHER GLASSHOUSE I HOPE[/b][/quote]
Unfortunately not. :angry: He traded it for a Monte Carlo SS. :dunno:


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

I need to hurry up and find a front end for my 76 glasshouse, so I can post a picture of the finished product on this topic. The only thing holding me back is that front end. As soon as I get it the car will go straight to the paint shop.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atomicverga_@Apr 14 2004, 12:12 AM
> *I need to hurry up and find a front end for my 76 glasshouse, so I can post a picture of the finished product on this topic. The only thing holding me back is that front end. As soon as I get it the car will go straight to the paint shop.*


 :0 NOW I'M EXCITED....  


ANOTHER CASA......


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Apr 14 2004, 01:25 AM
> *:0*


 nice, i might paint my ride black,hmmmm,what you think phil, :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook+Apr 14 2004, 01:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (spook @ Apr 14 2004, 01:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Flossy VonFleetwood_@Apr 14 2004, 01:25 AM
> *:0*


nice, i might paint my ride black,hmmmm,what you think phil, :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 :thumbsup: ......I NEVER CARED MUCH FOR BLACK UNTIL I PAINTED MINE THAT COLOR :biggrin: 

LOOKS BEAUTIFUL.....FRESHLY WAXED.....FOR ABOUT 10 MINUTES....THEN ITS DIRTY AGAIN


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook+Apr 10 2004, 04:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (spook @ Apr 10 2004, 04:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--OG 76_@Apr 10 2004, 12:47 PM
> *Hey glasshouse lovers.  My whitehouse is sold to a homie in DC.  They came and picked it up last weekend.
> 
> Time to start on the other project.
> ...


i was wondering if you sold it,whats the new project,[/b][/quote]
I ve got a 68 impala wagon that I ve been waiting to put on the road. I m gonna do it as a kustom. Hubcaps, nice whitewalls, lowered stance and some nice paint. I ll post some pics up in a couple weeks...


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Apr 14 2004, 12:25 AM
> *:0*


 ahhhhhhh, My first glasshouse....That car was the best.... thanks for posting that pic flossy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WITCH PIC IS THAT?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OG 76+Apr 17 2004, 08:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OG 76 @ Apr 17 2004, 08:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ve got a 68 impala wagon that I ve been waiting to put on the road. I m gonna do it as a kustom. Hubcaps, nice whitewalls, lowered stance and some nice paint. I ll post some pics up in a couple weeks...[/b][/quote]
THEM 68 ARE TIGHT AS FUCK ALWAYS LOVED THE BODY LINES ON THE 68 OUT OF THE 65-69 IMPALAS BUT NEVER SEEN A WAGON DID UP HOPE TO SEE THE 68 HOMIE AND GOOD LUCK WITH IT


----------



## OG  76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Apr 17 2004, 06:22 AM
> *WITCH PIC IS THAT?*


 the black 76 impala with the black and gold wheels with a white top...


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Apr 17 2004, 06:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Apr 17 2004, 06:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEM 68 ARE TIGHT AS FUCK ALWAYS LOVED THE BODY LINES ON THE 68 OUT OF THE 65-69 IMPALAS BUT NEVER SEEN A WAGON DID UP HOPE TO SEE THE 68 HOMIE AND GOOD LUCK WITH IT[/b][/quote]
yeah, alot of people don t bother with the 67 and up wagons. But I loved the coupes so much and got a killer deal on this wagon that I gotta build it up. I ll get some before pics going soon.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

COOL CAINT WAIT TO SEE THEM HOMIE AND SO THAT BLACK GLASSHOUSE WAS YOURS THAT SHIT IS TIGHT TOO WHAT HAPPEN TO THAT YOU SOLD IT


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Apr 17 2004, 06:31 AM
> *COOL CAINT WAIT TO SEE THEM HOMIE AND SO THAT BLACK GLASSHOUSE WAS YOURS THAT SHIT IS TIGHT TOO WHAT HAPPEN TO THAT YOU SOLD IT*


 yeah that was mine back in 2001-2002. I got it looking good, drove it for about a year and sold it to get a 62 again...


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Here's one for the glasshouse lovers:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...2474454407&rd=1


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin: .........FOR SALE


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 17 2004, 10:20 PM
> *:uh: :biggrin: .........FOR SALE*


 dammn thats nice!!


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 17 2004, 10:20 PM
> *:uh: :biggrin: .........FOR SALE*


 dammn thats nice!!


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY+Apr 18 2004, 02:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (93-96BIGBODY @ Apr 18 2004, 02:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--harborareaPhil_@Apr 17 2004, 10:20 PM
> *:uh:  :biggrin: .........FOR SALE*


dammn thats nice!! [/b][/quote]
very nice


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

a tear comes to my eye when i see this pic of the silver glasshouse on dirty-dirty rims,


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Dec 4 2003, 08:49 AM
> *fest*


 does anyone from van know this guy???today when my buddy was droppin me off from work he cruised by us!!! it looks pretty tight..i wonder what hes doin in port alberni on the island??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

love it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

oh yeah


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Apr 20 2004, 02:26 PM
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 im lovin the black one with pinstriping, hmmmmmm,
got me thinking of a color scheme for my house,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah it do homie looks good, choose the right color man :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wow tight raghouse


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

dam same glass houses every year and show it seems. I was trying to break my car out this year but got addicted to chrome.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn chrome heads


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaDillAc sMacK+Apr 18 2004, 07:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CaDillAc sMacK @ Apr 18 2004, 07:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Flossy VonFleetwood_@Dec 4 2003, 08:49 AM
> *fest*


does anyone from van know this guy???today when my buddy was droppin me off from work he cruised by us!!! it looks pretty tight..i wonder what hes doin in port alberni on the island??[/b][/quote]
car has been sold a couple of times since the orig owner builder..not sure :dunno:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 19 2004, 01:04 AM
> *a tear comes to my eye when i see this pic of the silver glasshouse on dirty-dirty rims,
> 
> 
> ...


 both those rides are nice as fuck,all they need is soem 14's and soem juice!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Apr 19 2004, 06:51 PM
> *:0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


 thats what i'm talkin about,

this ride looks clean as fuck.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: i'm bored


----------



## birdman8485 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Apr 22 2004, 01:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (crenshaw magraw @ Apr 22 2004, 01:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--spook_@Apr 19 2004, 01:04 AM
> *a tear comes to my eye when i see this pic of the silver glasshouse on dirty-dirty rims,
> 
> 
> ...


both those rides are nice as fuck,all they need is soem 14's and soem juice!! [/b][/quote]
the silver 1 on 20s does have juice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 22 2004, 08:21 PM
> *:biggrin: i'm bored *


 niceeee what kinda exhuast you runnin phil


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Apr 23 2004, 12:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Apr 23 2004, 12:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--harborareaPhil_@Apr 22 2004, 08:21 PM
> *:biggrin: i'm bored *


niceeee what kinda exhuast you runnin phil[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: DUALS...WITH FLOWMASTERS.....THE QUIET ONES....BUT THEY MAKE GOOD NOISE WHEN YOU STEP ON IT....AND 74 DOESN'T HAVE CAT. CONVERTER


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool but still dont know what to put on mine? i want somethin kinda loud but mellow i had cherrybombs on my 59 impala but dont know if thats the sound i want on my 76?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i have duals with 24" glasspaks, not too loud but rips em open when i give it the gas,sounds mean,


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I have dual 36" Glasspacks with 2 1/4" exhaust, nice deep sound on my 61.


ENOUGH GLASS TO BUILD A HOUSE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 25 2004, 12:27 PM
> *
> 
> ENOUGH GLASS TO BUILD A HOUSE*


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice 61'....JUST TAKE IT OUT OF GLASSHOUSE FEST :biggrin: 




:roflmao: YOU GOT YOUR OWN TOPIC......J/KIDDING


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 25 2004, 02:25 PM
> * nice 61'....JUST TAKE IT OUT OF GLASSHOUSE FEST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao: yall fools


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

phill


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Apr 27 2004, 08:54 AM
> *phill
> 
> 
> ...


 CLEAN ASS GLASSHOUSE THAT'S WHY IT WILL HAVE AN R.O . PLAQUE IN THAT BADD BOY REAL SOON ........


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Apr 27 2004, 11:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PAPER CHASER @ Apr 27 2004, 11:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Apr 27 2004, 08:54 AM
> *phill
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS GLASSHOUSE THAT'S WHY IT WILL HAVE AN R.O . PLAQUE IN THAT BADD BOY REAL SOON ........



[/b][/quote]


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LOWCADI,SPOOK,SMURF....WHERE YA AT????


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im here im here hey phill let me hold your digi cam man so i can post up some pics :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 29 2004, 12:49 PM
> *LOWCADI,SPOOK,SMURF....WHERE YA AT???? *


 What's crack'n Dog, :biggrin: , shit i forgot to ask you about the moulding Sunday, Maybe you can hold it for me till this weekend. 
Also one of my homies told me last night that his homie is Junking a 76 that he has sitting in his garage, so hopefully i go and check it out and make him an offer for it, i know if i get it i can use it for parts and hook a couple of homies on here. I'll let you guys know what happens, keep the fingers crossed, those of you that need parts, i really don't need that many just a small part here and there so i know i'm going to have a bunch left over.


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Apr 29 2004, 02:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SMURF @ Apr 29 2004, 02:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--harborareaPhil_@Apr 29 2004, 12:49 PM
> *LOWCADI,SPOOK,SMURF....WHERE YA AT???? *


What's crack'n Dog, :biggrin: , shit i forgot to ask you about the moulding Sunday, Maybe you can hold it for me till this weekend. 
Also one of my homies told me last night that his homie is Junking a 76 that he has sitting in his garage, so hopefully i go and check it out and make him an offer for it, i know if i get it i can use it for parts and hook a couple of homies on here. I'll let you guys know what happens, keep the fingers crossed, those of you that need parts, i really don't need that many just a small part here and there so i know i'm going to have a bunch left over. [/b][/quote]
Hey homie let me know if you get that 76 Caprice. Cuz I need some parts.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atomicverga+Apr 29 2004, 04:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (atomicverga @ Apr 29 2004, 04:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey homie let me know if you get that 76 Caprice. Cuz I need some parts. [/b][/quote]
Don't trip homie, i've seen you posting, if i get it i'll be more than happy to help you out. :biggrin: 
One of my homies that stays in Fontana told me that the Junkyards over there have a gang of GlassHouses, i'm going to go over there probably next week to check it out, i'll let you know what i find, and if i find any of the parts you need i'll get them for you, i've printed all the stuff you need from one of the other posts, so i know what you need.  Alrato.


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Apr 29 2004, 03:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SMURF @ Apr 29 2004, 03:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't trip homie, i've seen you posting, if i get it i'll be more than happy to help you out. :biggrin: 
One of my homies that stays in Fontana told me that the Junkyards over there have a gang of GlassHouses, i'm going to go over there probably next week to check it out, i'll let you know what i find, and if i find any of the parts you need i'll get them for you, i've printed all the stuff you need from one of the other posts, so i know what you need.  Alrato. [/b][/quote]
Gracias carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Apr 29 2004, 02:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SMURF @ Apr 29 2004, 02:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--harborareaPhil_@Apr 29 2004, 12:49 PM
> *LOWCADI,SPOOK,SMURF....WHERE YA AT???? *


What's crack'n Dog, :biggrin: , shit i forgot to ask you about the moulding Sunday, Maybe you can hold it for me till this weekend. 
Also one of my homies told me last night that his homie is Junking a 76 that he has sitting in his garage, so hopefully i go and check it out and make him an offer for it, i know if i get it i can use it for parts and hook a couple of homies on here. I'll let you guys know what happens, keep the fingers crossed, those of you that need parts, i really don't need that many just a small part here and there so i know i'm going to have a bunch left over. [/b][/quote]
:biggrin: THATS COOL...I SEEN YOU WERE MORE BUZZED THAN ME...PLUS I FORGOT IT IN THE TRUNK OF MY CADI :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

Wow I did not realize Phil had a glasshouse too. I am still working on mine. Its a 75 caprice though. I am almost done with the motor. Replaced everything but the block. All chrome or billet. Also waiting for the chrome door hinges, hood hinges and fender wells. Got the raditor core support back a couple weeks ago with the break booster and master cylinder. Also trying to get the chrome steering gear box on. The engine bay will be clean.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Here's one that was at Indy


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice paint


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 30 2004, 03:21 AM
> *Here's one that was at Indy
> 
> 
> ...


 Dammn thats tha baddest Glasshouse I've seen!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: LOVE THAT BLUE......  



Last edited by harborareaPhil at May 1 2004, 01:05 AM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY+Apr 30 2004, 09:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (93-96BIGBODY @ Apr 30 2004, 09:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--61 Impala on 3_@Apr 30 2004, 03:21 AM
> *Here's one that was at Indy
> 
> 
> ...


Dammn thats tha baddest Glasshouse I've seen!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
but still needs alote of work to me


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+May 1 2004, 07:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ May 1 2004, 07:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but still needs alote of work to me [/b][/quote]
Is it urs?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: LIKE SKIRTS,SIDEMOLDINGS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY+May 1 2004, 02:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (93-96BIGBODY @ May 1 2004, 02:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it urs?[/b][/quote]
nah nah


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 1 2004, 08:56 PM
> *:uh: LIKE SKIRTS,SIDEMOLDINGS *


 yup and front ends and a lil extending :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i see a lil sumthin?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

74


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@May 3 2004, 10:45 AM
> *i see a lil sumthin?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@May 5 2004, 11:18 AM
> *   74
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: SEPERATED AT BIRTH :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 8 2004, 01:07 AM
> *:biggrin: SEPERATED AT BIRTH :uh: :thumbsup:*


 :biggrin:  purdyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SHOWOFF :biggrin:


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 1 2004, 06:56 PM
> *:uh: LIKE SKIRTS,SIDEMOLDINGS *


 I like it without the moldings but I agree about the skirts. None the less thats a bad fucking car. I also think it looks good with the round lights. Everyone wants the 76 clip and it gets old. I dont want to be like anyone else thats why I will keep my shit original except for a custom grill.


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

Here's a question to all my glasshouse lovers. Does the glasshouse look better with or without the side mouldings that go on the side of the car?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

they look wayyyyy better with the moldings on to me they give that look ya know. shit thats like taking the moldings off the 58-64 impalas they look like ass :biggrin: 



Last edited by lowcadi at May 9 2004, 01:12 PM


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@May 9 2004, 11:11 AM
> *they look wayyyyy better with the moldings on to me they give that look ya know. shit thats like taking the moldings off the 58-64 impalas they look like ass :biggrin:*


 :biggrin: YUP


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

With a straight paint job and no patterns I guess it would look better but I am getting my car patterned out and I think they look awful with them on there. It takes away from the paint and pin stripping. I still have my moldings but I am leaving them off. A 58 to 64 I think have better moldings and compliment the body lines.


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 30 2004, 04:21 AM
> *Here's one that was at Indy
> 
> 
> ...


 If you put moldings on this it would run right over the patterns.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

shit it you run the patterns in a nice way to flow with the moldings its all good


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lockdown_@May 10 2004, 01:34 AM
> *With a straight paint job and no patterns I guess it would look better but I am getting my car patterned out and I think they look awful with them on there. It takes away from the paint and pin stripping. I still have my moldings but I am leaving them off. A 58 to 64 I think have better moldings and compliment the body lines.*


 :biggrin: PATTERNS ARE THE EXCEPTION  



:thumbsup: (STILL GOT THE MOLDINGS...FOR SALE  )


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lockdown_@May 10 2004, 01:34 AM
> *With a straight paint job and no patterns I guess it would look better but I am getting my car patterned out and I think they look awful with them on there. It takes away from the paint and pin stripping. I still have my moldings but I am leaving them off. A 58 to 64  I think have better moldings and compliment the body lines.*


Will you sell me your moldings, since you're not gonna use them? 



Last edited by atomicverga at May 11 2004, 12:59 AM


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

It could be possible that I could part with them. They need the trim replaced on them. I was testing how polished I could get them. How much are you guys willing to pay?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: PM ING......NOW


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

I will post up a pic as soon as I can.


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

Do any of you have a pair of rear corner fillers for a 1976 Caprice?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atomicverga_@May 12 2004, 06:43 AM
> *Do any of you have a pair of rear corner fillers for a 1976 Caprice?*


 I also need this, anybody has two pairs. :biggrin: Hey dog i'm still waiting for that Vato to hit me up about the ride, i'll let you know as soon as i hear something. 
I went to the Junkjard in Gardena, right off the 91 fwy, and they had a four door 76 with all the mouldings, skirts, interior, everything was in good shape except for the drivers side front fender moulding(the one i need) :angry: but everything else was there maybe you can go and check it out. Ooh i took the whole dash, mines was cracked, this one was perfect.
The grill was perfect too, mines is good too so i didn't take it.


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+May 12 2004, 10:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SMURF @ May 12 2004, 10:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--atomicverga_@May 12 2004, 06:43 AM
> *Do any of you have a pair of rear corner fillers for a 1976 Caprice?*


I also need this, anybody has two pairs. :biggrin: Hey dog i'm still waiting for that Vato to hit me up about the ride, i'll let you know as soon as i hear something. 
I went to the Junkjard in Gardena, right off the 91 fwy, and they had a four door 76 with all the mouldings, skirts, interior, everything was in good shape except for the drivers side front fender moulding(the one i need) :angry: but everything else was there maybe you can go and check it out. Ooh i took the whole dash, mines was cracked, this one was perfect.
The grill was perfect too, mines is good too so i didn't take it.[/b][/quote]
Thanks homie. :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Impala Bobs' sells those rear corner fillers for about $50 each.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+May 12 2004, 10:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SMURF @ May 12 2004, 10:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--atomicverga_@May 12 2004, 06:43 AM
> *Do any of you have a pair of rear corner fillers for a 1976 Caprice?*


I also need this, anybody has two pairs. :biggrin: Hey dog i'm still waiting for that Vato to hit me up about the ride, i'll let you know as soon as i hear something. 
I went to the Junkjard in Gardena, right off the 91 fwy, and they had a four door 76 with all the mouldings, skirts, interior, everything was in good shape except for the drivers side front fender moulding(the one i need) :angry: but everything else was there maybe you can go and check it out. Ooh i took the whole dash, mines was cracked, this one was perfect.
The grill was perfect too, mines is good too so i didn't take it.[/b][/quote]
:uh: :0 contact phil :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+May 13 2004, 01:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ May 13 2004, 01:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :0 contact phil :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Will do  . Next time i go to one of the spots i'm going to make sure i'm not fucked up so i can remeber. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

pics pics :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LOVE IT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: SHOW SOME LOVE FOR THE SPORT COUPE ABOVE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 MY FAVORITE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: THESE ARE ALL FOR SALE ON EBAY.........  (NO CHIPS HERE)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn you dont see to many 74 sports coupes around, did they make em in 75 and 76?


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 13 2004, 09:17 AM
> *Next time i go to one of the spots i'm going to make sure i'm not fucked up so i can remeber. :biggrin:*


 :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

haha :cheesy:


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@May 15 2004, 01:51 AM
> *damn you dont see to many 74 sports coupes around, did they make em in 75 and 76?*


 no, not in 75-76....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@May 15 2004, 02:21 AM
> *haha :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0 SWEEEEET!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

heres the progress so far,waiting on a paint job, not too sure what color,


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

heres my car in the works


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

heres of the motor and bumper pieces. I thought candy blue powder coat would look good on the cores.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 ITS OKAY..WE CAN REBUILD


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what the fuck happend??


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

looks like we lost alot of pics, lets get to work, :biggrin:


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jun 20 2004, 07:55 AM
> *looks like we lost alot of pics, lets get to work, :biggrin:*


 DAMN !! YOU'RE UP EARLY SPOOK .


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

The first thing I thought is how many pages are gone. But I like seeing the orange model and spooks '76 in primer... looks good uffin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83frumthaI+Jun 20 2004, 04:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (83frumthaI @ Jun 20 2004, 04:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--spook_@Jun 20 2004, 07:55 AM
> *looks like we lost alot of pics, lets get to work, :biggrin:*


DAMN !! YOU'RE UP EARLY SPOOK .[/b][/quote]
whats up j, you know im a early bird.hahahah


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 26 2004, 05:06 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 OH SHIT THATS MY HOMIES BROTHERS CAR...JUST SAW THE CAR FOR THE 1ST TIME THIS WEEKEND TOO....HE'S GOT A BLACK ONE TOO! BOTH FROM RHODE ISLAND


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Dec 3 2003, 06:47 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 SCOTTY...what yr is this Caprice


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 8 2004, 03:07 AM
> *:biggrin: SEPERATED AT BIRTH :uh: :thumbsup:*


 Phil same to you...what year Caprice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice pic


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dont let it fool ya  



Last edited by lowcadi at Jun 24 2004, 01:46 AM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jun 24 2004, 11:02 PM
> *:0*


Did you put that extra emblem on? 



Last edited by AWSOM69 at Jun 24 2004, 11:24 PM


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

future glasshouses?!
http://community.webshots.com/photo/140771...156177304TPCdML




Last edited by Hialeah56 at Jun 25 2004, 08:59 AM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69+Jun 25 2004, 02:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (AWSOM69 @ Jun 25 2004, 02:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Jun 24 2004, 11:02 PM
> *:0*


Did you put that extra emblem on?[/b][/quote]
nope it was on there when i bought it homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

I don't know what all the hype about 76 front ends is, I like the round light ones way better. 
















/\/\/\/\/\ I like this one the best, thick ass mouldings and the nice front end (I.M.O.) just needs the one little peice, a shame. 
could you get a caprice factory with a moonroof??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the 76 caprice is the best year they mad to me oh and the 87 coupe


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

clean


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

gotdamn that rag tight , its in japan and i think a female owns it :0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jun 27 2004, 02:41 AM
> *gotdamn that rag tight , its in japan and i think a female owns it :0*


 YUP


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: moonroof


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 27 2004, 01:04 PM
> *:0 :biggrin: moonroof*


 could you get one stock like that? yours is custom right?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy+Jun 27 2004, 01:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (sixtyfourchevy @ Jun 27 2004, 01:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--harborareaPhil_@Jun 27 2004, 01:04 PM
> *:0  :biggrin: moonroof*


could you get one stock like that? yours is custom right?[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: STOCK ROOF WOULD BE LIKE A 36''.....THIS IS A 44''


(ITS A LOT OF WORK)


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

If anybody is interested, I found info on the 70s Impala/Caprice & history back to the beginning


http://www.goissca.org/imp_hist.htm



"The 1974 Impala got a more squarish grille and a rear end reprofiled to accept the newly required 5-mph bumper. In 1974 Chevrolet introduced a limited-edition “Spirit of America” Impala painted red and white with blue accent stripes and special wheels. It was a failed attempt to create an exclusive Impala for the upcoming bicentennial. Engines included the standard 350 ci 145 bhp V8 as well as the optional engines: 350 ci 160 bhp V8, 400 ci 150 bhp V8, 400 ci 180 bhp V8 and the 454 ci 235 bhp V8. Prices ranged from $4,135-$4,229. Weights were approximately 4,167-4,256 lbs." 

"The 1975 Impala four-door Sport Sedan got the same new roofline as its Caprice counterpart, but had a different grille insert, no rear fender skirts, and a somewhat less opulent interior. In 1975 a landau coupe was introduced with a thick padded roof over the rear portion of the passenger compartment. In its first season less than 2500 landau coupes were sold. After several unsuccessful years this model was dropped. Engines included the standard 350 ci 145 bhp V8 as well as the optional engines: 350 ci 155 bhp V8, 400 ci 175 bhp V8 and the 454 ci 235 bhp V8. Prices ranged from $4,631-$5,121. Weights were approximately 4,190-4,959 lbs."

"The 1976 kept the 1975 “hand–me-down” front end and finished out the last year of the large size Impala before the complete redesign in 1977. New front end styling and engine/brake refinements were included. The Sport Coupe was also dropped for 1976 and the Impala Sedan was added. The Impala refined its “swept back” front end look with new round quad headlights (as on the 1975 Caprice). At the rear were triple-unit wraparound taillights. Engines included the standard 350 ci 145 bhp V8 as well as the optional engines: 350 ci 165 bhp V8, 400 ci 175 bhp V8 and the 454 ci 225 bhp V8. Prices ranged from $4,507-$5,283. Weights were approximately 4,175-4,972 lbs."


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

Has anybody weighed their car? Im guessing the dry weight would be about 4250+/- judging by the numbers from '74 

:dunno: 



Last edited by Olddirtybaytown at Jun 28 2004, 07:44 PM


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BUMP 4 DA CASAS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

74


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 27 2004, 01:04 PM
> *:0 :biggrin: moonroof*


 hey phil you should get one of these for your glasshouse :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

how much they run for


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jun 29 2004, 04:02 AM
> *how much they run for*


 Same question here.


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Jun 29 2004, 09:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SMURF @ Jun 29 2004, 09:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Jun 29 2004, 04:02 AM
> *how much they run for*


Same question here.[/b][/quote]
$615.00 :0 

link-
http://www.dakotadigital.com/Detail.cfm/-/...IMP/product.htm


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

fuck that thats alright


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

poor house


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jun 29 2004, 08:45 PM
> *poor house
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope it lays enough to hide those shallow rims.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn standards in the rear :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

just lil things could fuck up a ride :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jun 29 2004, 11:06 PM
> *damn standards in the rear :uh:*


  DAM THAT SUCKS



 (THANKS SINCITY :biggrin: ...I LIKES)


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jun 30 2004, 12:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Jun 30 2004, 12:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Jun 29 2004, 11:06 PM
> *damn standards in the rear  :uh:*


 DAM THAT SUCKS



 (THANKS SINCITY :biggrin: ...I LIKES)[/b][/quote]
probably couldnt figure out how to put skirts on with reversed wheels,so he went with standards , damn,damn,damn,


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook+Jun 30 2004, 01:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (spook @ Jun 30 2004, 01:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably couldnt figure out how to put skirts on with reversed wheels,so he went with standards , damn,damn,damn,[/b][/quote]
 SIMPLE SHIT TOO......


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I LOVE THIS ONE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: ON EBAY....IN NEBRASKA.....NICE SPORT COUPE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LOW MILES...GARAGE KEPT...GRANNYS CAR....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 2 2004, 02:00 AM
> *LOW MILES...GARAGE KEPT...GRANNYS CAR.... *


 THAT'S A 74 IMPALA SPORT COUPE


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)




----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 LOOK WHTA'S IN MY DRIVEWAY :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702+Jun 29 2004, 02:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SinCity702 @ Jun 29 2004, 02:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--harborareaPhil_@Jun 27 2004, 01:04 PM
> *:0  :biggrin: moonroof*


hey phil you should get one of these for your glasshouse :0 








[/b][/quote]
Digital dash on a glasshouse :0 fucc yeah


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 2 2004, 07:17 PM
> *:0*


 ah ,another glasshouse about to bust out,looks good, keep postin progress pics,


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Jul 2 2004, 08:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (King Of Rimz @ Jul 2 2004, 08:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--harborareaPhil_@Jul 2 2004, 02:00 AM
> *LOW MILES...GARAGE KEPT...GRANNYS CAR.... *


THAT'S A 74 IMPALA SPORT COUPE [/b][/quote]
:biggrin: YUP...BUT STILL A BADASS CAR


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 2 2004, 08:12 PM
> *:0 LOOK WHTA'S IN MY DRIVEWAY :biggrin:*


 nice shit homie thats a 75 right


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Jul 3 2004, 01:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Jul 3 2004, 01:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--King Of Rimz_@Jul 2 2004, 08:12 PM
> *:0 LOOK WHTA'S IN MY DRIVEWAY :biggrin:*


nice shit homie thats a 75 right [/b][/quote]
THANX :biggrin: YEAH 75. 80,000 OG MILES


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jul 2 2004, 10:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (harborareaPhil @ Jul 2 2004, 10:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: YUP...BUT STILL A BADASS CAR [/b][/quote]
NOT DIGGIN' THE REAR WINDOW :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

heres a sports coupe hooked up not that bad


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 5 2004, 05:13 AM
> *:uh: *


 what's up homie?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller+Jul 5 2004, 01:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dayton roller @ Jul 5 2004, 01:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Jul 5 2004, 05:13 AM
> *:uh:  *


what's up homie? [/b][/quote]
sup pimpin whats sanin


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

Why do people put strips on the front? Look up at the black '74 drop


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Olddirtybaytown_@Jul 5 2004, 02:14 PM
> *Why do people put strips on the front? Look up at the black '74 drop*


 THAT THICK CHROME MOULDING IS STOCK ON 74'S


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

Damn you're right, I never even noticed that. Its the Impalas that had the thick strip, not the Caprices right?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: STILL...TIGHT ASS FUCK


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Olddirtybaytown_@Jul 5 2004, 07:58 PM
> *Damn you're right, I never even noticed that. Its the Impalas that had the thick strip, not the Caprices right?*


 huh :uh:


----------



## KOJAK (Apr 2, 2004)

TAKIN IT BACK TO THE TOP WHERE IT BELONGS!
 THA REALEST SHIT!


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Jul 6 2004, 06:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Jul 6 2004, 06:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Olddirtybaytown_@Jul 5 2004, 07:58 PM
> *Damn you're right, I never even noticed that.  Its the Impalas that had the thick strip, not the Caprices right?*


huh :uh:[/b][/quote]
I remember somebody on here saying the width of the door molding was wider on one model(Caprice/Impala) is that wrong?

:dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Olddirtybaytown+Jul 6 2004, 08:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Olddirtybaytown @ Jul 6 2004, 08:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember somebody on here saying the width of the door molding was wider on one model(Caprice/Impala) is that wrong?

:dunno:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: 74' CAPRICE...THICK MOLDINGS...74' IMPALA...THIN MOLDINGS


75-76....ALL SAME


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

OG car ads







































Last edited by Olddirtybaytown at Jul 9 2004, 01:40 PM


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

uffin:












Last edited by Olddirtybaytown at Jul 9 2004, 07:11 PM


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

this ones in my driveway


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Jul 9 2004, 10:23 PM
> *this ones in my driveway*


 i like the color, wasnt it for sale or did you buy it,either way i would keep it, its a clean ride,


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 12 2004, 01:00 AM
> **


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup debating on should i go ahead and rebuild my 350? or i might hunt down a small block 400


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 12 2004, 01:06 AM
> *sup debating on should i go ahead and rebuild my 350? or i might hunt down a small block 400 *


 :biggrin: ENGINE OG....??????


MATCHING #'S ARE NICE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nope it didnt come with a motor or trans


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 12 2004, 01:19 AM
> *nope it didnt come with a motor or trans *


 :0  ...... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nor cal 76


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 12 2004, 02:06 AM
> *sup debating on should i go ahead and rebuild my 350? or i might hunt down a small block 400 *


 400 w/ 700r4 :biggrin:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+Jul 12 2004, 07:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (gangstaburban95 @ Jul 12 2004, 07:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Jul 12 2004, 02:06 AM
> *sup debating on should i go ahead and rebuild my 350? or i might hunt down a small block 400 *


400 w/ 700r4 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Jul 13 2004, 01:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Jul 13 2004, 01:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: HERES AN ENGINE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

need to take the glasshouse to jays shop.lol damn i would have to stay at the gas station with that motor :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

74 raghouse


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

wheres OG76, even though he sold his glasshouse hes still a member of the glasshouse club, :biggrin:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

< needs a glashouse. hit me up if you know of one for sale in cali.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jul 13 2004, 06:05 PM
> *wheres OG76, even though he sold his glasshouse hes still a member of the glasshouse club, :biggrin:*


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

75 rag


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

74 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 TIGHT...I LOVE PAINT BOOTH SHOTS....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

nice shots!!!, mine is almost in the same situation, sheyat!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Jul 15 2004, 04:22 PM
> *nice shots!!!, mine is almost in the same situation, sheyat!!!*


 :0 ,....GET SOME SHOTS IN THE BOOTH...THOSE ARE LIKE NUDIE PICS FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nudie pics lol i feel that homie :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: AFTER SEEING THOSE PICS....I HAD TO DRIVE MINE AROUND THE BLOCK....AND SPANK IT ON THE REAR BUMPER AFTERWARDS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ky :roflmao:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

all these progress pics and mine is just sitting waiting till i do her right, all in due time,
nudie pics,


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 16 2004, 03:06 AM
> *:biggrin: AFTER SEEING THOSE PICS....I HAD TO DRIVE MINE AROUND THE BLOCK....AND SPANK IT ON THE REAR BUMPER AFTERWARDS *


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

RAG HOUSE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:  NICE!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

here fellas


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: TIGHT!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

clean impala


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

were there any 4 doors made??? if so what years?????


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jul 22 2004, 08:17 PM
> *were there any 4 doors made??? if so what years?????*


 YES  74-76


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Jul 22 2004, 10:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (King Of Rimz @ Jul 22 2004, 10:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SWITCHCRAFT_@Jul 22 2004, 08:17 PM
> *were there any 4 doors made??? if so what years?????*


YES  74-76[/b][/quote]
they look disgusting :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Jul 22 2004, 10:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Jul 22 2004, 10:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they look disgusting :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I always thought the '75/'76 four dour Caprices were nice. I wouldn't roll them on anything but 20s though.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup man did ya put that front clip on the rag??


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 22 2004, 11:02 PM
> *sup man did ya put that front clip on the rag??*


 It's been on there for awhile now. Have taken the car out cruising about 5 times in the last year. Went to the Majestics picnic in her. Car is basically back together. Still have some small things to do. Will take pics this weekend.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool would like to see how it looks now. hey homie what all parts you got layin around you dont need??


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 22 2004, 11:07 PM
> *cool would like to see how it looks now. hey homie what all parts you got layin around you dont need??*


 '76 grill, '75 header emblem that was NOS when I bought it, '76 header emblem that I had chromed and never used(needs new plastic insert), beat up '76 header panel(really rough), mint condition '76 headlight buckets and headlight bezels, front fender wheel well moldings off a '73 or '74(can be modified to fit later years), set of Caprice tailights in okay condition. I'm sure I have more. Hard to keep track with so many El Camino, '69 Caprice, 71-76 Caprice parts lying around. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## lowcut82 (Oct 23, 2003)

sorry dont know how to post pics


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

check out the paint


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 24 2004, 02:58 AM
> *check out the paint
> 
> 
> ...


 nice...vanderslice?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah thats a vanderslice paint job


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69+Jul 23 2004, 01:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (AWSOM69 @ Jul 23 2004, 01:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Jul 22 2004, 11:07 PM
> *cool would like to see how it looks now. hey homie what all parts you got layin around you dont need??*


'76 grill, '75 header emblem that was NOS when I bought it, '76 header emblem that I had chromed and never used(needs new plastic insert), beat up '76 header panel(really rough), mint condition '76 headlight buckets and headlight bezels, front fender wheel well moldings off a '73 or '74(can be modified to fit later years), set of Caprice tailights in okay condition. I'm sure I have more. Hard to keep track with so many El Camino, '69 Caprice, 71-76 Caprice parts lying around. Let me know if you need anything.[/b][/quote]
hey homie hit me up on how much you want for that 76 grill


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0







phil you got some comp


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: DAMMMMMM.........TWINS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69+Jul 23 2004, 01:59 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (AWSOM69 @ Jul 23 2004, 01:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought the '75/'76 four dour Caprices were nice. I wouldn't roll them on anything but 20s though.[/b][/quote]
heres one for you then


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 25 2004, 01:12 AM
> *yeah thats a vanderslice paint job *



could you tell me more about vanderslice, i presume he`s a carpainter who uses this design over and over???


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Jul 26 2004, 10:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Joost.... @ Jul 26 2004, 10:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Jul 25 2004, 01:12 AM
> *yeah thats a vanderslice paint job *



could you tell me more about vanderslice, i presume he`s a carpainter who uses this design over and over???[/b][/quote]
YES FROM NEW MEXICO :dunno: PAINT IN THE SAME FASHION.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Jul 26 2004, 09:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Jul 26 2004, 09:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heres one for you then








[/b][/quote]
That one just a little too much for me. Don't like the color and those 22s or 24s are way too big.


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 27 2004, 12:21 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: What not to do to a car


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

but its a foor door its already fucked up :uh: lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man lookin at this pic of a 73 with that hood sybol makes me think the one on mine came stock or somethin???


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

The emblem on the 73 looks like its mounted on the hood


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

my '73 caprice only has the emblem on the front header and not mounted on the hood or top of header.


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

they didnt have the hood mountaed emblem untile the 80 style i thought


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Jul 27 2004, 07:26 AM
> *they didnt have the hood mountaed emblem untile the 80 style i thought*


 yeah, the dual emblems looks paisafied.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hmnnnnnnnn??????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 27 2004, 06:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DJLATIN @ Jul 27 2004, 06:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--grand prix78_@Jul 27 2004, 07:26 AM
> *they didnt have the hood mountaed emblem untile the 80 style i thought*


yeah, the dual emblems looks paisafied.[/b][/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn that 6 is cold boy, what kinda spokes are those Zs?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

underconstruction


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 29 2004, 05:45 AM
> *damn that 6 is cold boy, what kinda spokes are those Zs?
> [snapback]2087186[/snapback]​*



THEY LOOK LIKE 30 SPOKES TO ME


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

bump for the casas


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 29 2004, 01:43 AM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...




oh HELL yes, im feeling this :0


----------



## KOJAK (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club
Pasco, Washington


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

damn this topic makes me wish I never sold my old glasshouse,Flossy you get that bitch goin homie I wanna see it rollin


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Aug 2 2004, 07:20 PM
> *damn this topic makes me wish I never sold my old glasshouse,Flossy you get that bitch goin homie I wanna see it rollin
> [snapback]2099606[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: WHERES SOME NEW PICS FLOSSY?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah flossy i know you holdin out lol heres one foe phil 74 vert


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :tears: THANKS HOMIE...SHES BEAUTIFUL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:tears: lol another shot


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

NICE...NOT CARING FOR THE COLOR PIPING ON THE SEATS...BUT THATS A NICE RAG.....




 (SOMEDAY)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i hear that man, you will find omne homie


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

my 350 might be a 383 stroker soon  where them pics at??


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

hahah, its not so much holdin out as it is lack of pics and last minute color changes etc, its gettin its initial base coat this week and int lifts the week after,hopefully be roadworthy by the end of this month, i will get them up asap when there is something worth looking at..F


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin: PICS...PICS....PICS......


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Aug 9 2004, 12:06 AM
> *hahah, its not so much holdin out as it is lack of pics and last minute color changes etc, its gettin its initial base coat  this week and int lifts the week after,hopefully be roadworthy by the end of this month, i will get them up asap when there is something worth looking at..F
> [snapback]2118085[/snapback]​*


 :0 


as soon as you spray some colour on her post up a pic I gotta see how she looks after all this time :biggrin:


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

Can anybody help me post pics of my 75.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i would but im at work now. someone help the homie out


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 26 2004, 11:17 PM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...




Big Arange is getting a EXTREAM make over starting after uce louisville picnic


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

double post 

we will use it as a BUMP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

now this is how a raghouse should look


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:







gots to love it


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks Lowcadi for posting it up loc..... :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 


NICE RAG :biggrin:


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

that is a nice vert dam....are your uppers 1 inch?

i knew i didnt have many pics, but heres a few from earlier at PK and some others from when i got the car from KTownSwangin' aka Str8cut at the time, and i must say for one hell of a bro hook up,just wanted to let my "house bros" know its still on the go :biggrin: , soon i should have something much more pretty to look at..F keep ya guys posted!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Aug 12 2004, 09:53 AM
> *Thanks Lowcadi for posting it up loc..... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2127853[/snapback]​*


no prob cuz


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Aug 12 2004, 06:39 PM
> *that is a nice vert dam....are your uppers 1 inch?
> 
> i knew i didnt have many pics, but heres a few from earlier at PK and some others from when i got the car from KTownSwangin' aka Str8cut at the time, and i must say for one hell of a bro hook up,just wanted to let my "house bros" know its still on the go :biggrin: , soon i should have something much more pretty to look at..F keep ya guys posted!
> [snapback]2129092[/snapback]​*


progress lookin good man. from the rear looks like a 74 cuz them taillights? but the frontend looks like a 75? impala right?


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Here's a pic of my '76 

pic taken back in 1985


----------



## KOJAK (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Aug 11 2004, 10:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 13 2004, 11:42 AM
> *NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2131006[/snapback]​*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BUMP!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Aug 12 2004, 03:39 PM
> *that is a nice vert dam....are your uppers 1 inch?
> 
> i knew i didnt have many pics, but heres a few from earlier at PK and some others from when i got the car from KTownSwangin' aka Str8cut at the time, and i must say for one hell of a bro hook up,just wanted to let my "house bros" know its still on the go :biggrin: , soon i should have something much more pretty to look at..F keep ya guys posted!
> [snapback]2129092[/snapback]​*


The Glass looks like its comin along nicely. I see that Tim has been a busy man.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SWEET!


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice, like that pic with the 73 76 and that 2door box love it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

Manuel Lopez - President "Thee Stylistics CC" Sacramento CA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=34793]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Good Pictures


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

Damn that yellow rag is looking tight ass fuck....got any more pics of it ..or does anybody have pics of roosters orange raghouse. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Aug 23 2004, 01:18 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2160875[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=35657]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 26 2004, 02:54 PM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]2169277[/snapback]​*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=35894]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=35895]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=35896]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wadafactor_@Aug 27 2004, 04:24 PM
> *[attachmentid=35895]
> [snapback]2173627[/snapback]​*



GLASSHOUSE & NARDI......  





:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

is a must


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Aug 28 2004, 06:47 AM
> *is a must
> [snapback]2174976[/snapback]​*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Apr 1 2004, 01:24 PM
> *any recent pics of this majestics 76 house i know it got some new rims and a continental kit on it
> 
> 
> ...


REPRESENTING GLENDALE MAJESTICS AND YES IT HAS RED WHEELS AND CONT.KIT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SWEEEET!


WHO'S GOT A NEW PIC OF IT? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LRM JULY 2004 PAGE 70 uffin:


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

T.T.T


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man a rag on 13s shit you cant fuckin beat that


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

black 76 ewwwww


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn I love a drop Glasshouse!!! :0


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Sep 1 2004, 11:08 AM
> *man a rag on 13s shit you cant fuckin beat that
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Sep 2 2004, 02:56 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whats up with all my glasshouse raghouse ridaz up too  me hopefully my 76 will get the rag off the top and do some bodywork done to it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

FRAME OFF 76 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

76


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

is that the same blue one you bought


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Sep 6 2004, 06:55 PM
> *is that the same blue one you bought
> [snapback]2198163[/snapback]​*


  NO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

oh shit is that even yours homie i rember you had like a 75 not a 76 though


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Sep 6 2004, 09:26 PM
> *oh shit is that even yours homie i rember you had like a 75 not a 76 though
> [snapback]2198515[/snapback]​*



YEAH MINES IS A 75.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

any progress on that homes


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Sep 6 2004, 09:57 PM
> *any progress on that homes
> [snapback]2198624[/snapback]​*



GOT A 42" MOONROOF.







 SITTING THERE NO FUNDS$$$$$ HAD TO REBUILD THE ENGINE ON THE DAILY DRIVER


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

What is a 74 impala worth ,it has ac and power windows. body is good only one rust hole. it has a small block 400. let me know please .... thnks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 7 2004, 12:00 AM
> *GOT A 42" MOONROOF.
> SITTING THERE NO FUNDS$$$$$ HAD TO REBUILD THE ENGINE ON THE DAILY DRIVER
> [snapback]2198632[/snapback]​*


oh i hear that homie shits going slow for me to though


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dontre_@Sep 7 2004, 12:04 AM
> *What is a 74 impala worth ,it has ac and power windows. body is good only one rust hole. it has a small block 400.   let me know please .... thnks
> [snapback]2198643[/snapback]​*


post picssss, phil might buy it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dontre_@Sep 6 2004, 10:04 PM
> *What is a 74 impala worth ,it has ac and power windows. body is good only one rust hole. it has a small block 400.  let me know please .... thnks
> [snapback]2198643[/snapback]​*



 .....ITS WORTH GIVING IT TO A HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

another


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

WENT TO SEE A 76 TODAY.  I FORGOT MY CAMERA  :cheesy: BUT I'M PICKING IT UP TOMMOROW SO AFTER THAT I'LL POST PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn nicca now you got 2, i need some parts off tthe other car lol :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Sep 8 2004, 02:28 PM
> *damn nicca now you got 2, i need some parts off tthe other car lol  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2201905[/snapback]​*



:uh: SORRY GUY I NEVER BUY PARTS CARS. BOTH ARE COMPLETE.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy: TRADE ONE FOR A CADI  :uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 8 2004, 11:46 PM
> *:cheesy: TRADE ONE FOR A CADI   :uh:
> [snapback]2203256[/snapback]​*


  THERE'S A CADDY IN THE DRIVEWAY ALREADY


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy: I GUESS I'LL HAVE TO DRIVE THIS ONE THEN....


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

that's ur ride harborareaphil? :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Sep 8 2004, 11:58 PM
> *that's ur ride harborareaphil? :0
> [snapback]2203283[/snapback]​*



 MY BLACK BITCH


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

I love that car, black on black looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Olddirtybaytown_@Sep 10 2004, 01:06 AM
> *I love that car, black on black looks good.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2205930[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

showoff


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Sep 10 2004, 09:32 AM
> *showoff
> [snapback]2206581[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: :roflmao:  

searching for 76' .......wanna get rid of my cadi...


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice vert


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Sep 12 2004, 10:44 AM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...




:0 OH SHIT....CHROME HEADER PANEL


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

Phil is the '76 going to be juiced?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Olddirtybaytown_@Sep 13 2004, 12:23 AM
> *Phil is the '76 going to be juiced?
> [snapback]2212527[/snapback]​*



naw...just bumperkit,14's......


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn plil you got a 76, holdin out aint ya lol


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

Habourphil..76?? :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Sep 14 2004, 10:45 PM
> *Habourphil..76?? :0
> [snapback]2217853[/snapback]​*




:0 NAW...NOT YET...GONNA SELL MY CADI AND BUY ONE....  

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Sep 22 2004, 12:08 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ride :thumbsup:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

Is that a Cadillac rear quarter window?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## KOJAK (Apr 2, 2004)

ttt uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

CANT REMEBER IF I GOT IN ON THIS ONE OR NOT :biggrin: 
4 SALE PM 4 ????


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

4 SALE TOO...SOMEBODY GRAB'EM BOTH :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I just got a 74'. Can't wait to bust out with it.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

How come some mirrors are chrome and some are the same color as the car. Is it an Impala/Caprice thing???? I know that the 76' usually comes with the mirror the same color as the car.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

mine only came with 1 chrome on mirror on, but i think they be gettin them from the 80s caprice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 3 2004, 09:17 AM
> *How come some mirrors are chrome and some are the same color as the car.  Is it an Impala/Caprice thing????  I know that the 76' usually comes with the mirror the same color as the car.
> [snapback]2263591[/snapback]​*


PAINTED MIRRORS ARE 76'.....


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 3 2004, 04:03 PM
> *mine only came with 1 chrome on mirror on, but i  think they be gettin them from the 80s caprice
> [snapback]2264175[/snapback]​*


Mine came with one crome one also. do the 80's Caprice mirrors fit good??


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 3 2004, 09:28 PM
> *Mine came with one crome one also.  do the 80's Caprice mirrors fit good??
> [snapback]2264842[/snapback]​*


YUP


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

the ones that come painted are the sport mirrors......lots of gm cars had them in the late 70's and early 80's.........my 78 cutlass has the exact same mirrors.......some guys like them and some don't------i like both but i think i will be running the sport mirrors on my 72 vert....... :biggrin: but i still have not decided---somthing about about chrome mirrors that you just can't beat ..but the correct ones are square kind of retangular so i'm not sure i like them uote=guam707,Oct 3 2004, 09:17 AM]
How come some mirrors are chrome and some are the same color as the car. Is it an Impala/Caprice thing???? I know that the 76' usually comes with the mirror the same color as the car.
[snapback]2263591[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

I need 2 sport mirrors for my 76, lost em and they are holding up the paint!!! :angry: :biggrin:, better hit a wreckers unless anyone on here has????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

THE SMALL ROUND PAINTED MIRRORS LOOK GOOD FROM A CAPRICE...




:0 ...JUST DON'T PUT ''IROC'' ONES..... :biggrin:


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

nah the only salvagable stuff of my parts car IROC was the le bra and tailights..hope they fit :biggrin:


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> the ones that come painted are the sport mirrors......lots of gm cars had them in the late 70's and early 80's.........my 78 cutlass has the exact same mirrors.......some guys like them and some don't------i like both but i think i will be running the sport mirrors on my 72 vert....... :biggrin: but i still have not decided---somthing about about chrome mirrors that you just can't beat ..but the correct ones are square kind of retangular so i'm not sure i like them uote=guam707,Oct 3 2004, 09:17 AM]
> How come some mirrors are chrome and some are the same color as the car. Is it an Impala/Caprice thing???? I know that the 76' usually comes with the mirror the same color as the car.
> [snapback]2263591[/snapback]​


[snapback]2266391[/snapback]​[/quote]
nice to finally hear a correct answer. I definately perfer sport mirrors over the square chrome ones.
You should fun the early 60s impala mirrors, that would be a nice look..... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

gots to have the chrome


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 6 2004, 01:58 PM
> *gots to have the chrome
> [snapback]2272100[/snapback]​*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Dec 4 2003, 04:48 AM
> *
> [snapback]1363486[/snapback]​*


This is a '73, not a glass house


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Oct 8 2004, 01:31 PM
> *This is a '73, not a glass house
> [snapback]2277722[/snapback]​*


I hate when people think that 73's are "Glasshouse".


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Dec 4 2003, 11:50 PM
> *agreed also...but these were posted quickly from viewing small thumbs in a glasshouse folder prior to posting ...and there posted strickly for the purpose of "festing" this topic up...most of the "non" glasshouses  are worth seeing imo to thicken this thread as opposed to smiles,so i just posted em up..no harm done...i have a "real" 76 glasshouse  i know what is and what isnt,thnx tho
> [snapback]1367373[/snapback]​*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

love it


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

FOR SALE $5500


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lifestyle house


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

my old verts


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG 76_@Oct 13 2004, 04:17 PM
> *my old verts
> [snapback]2292848[/snapback]​*


Sup B I got that package Thanks
Nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Oct 14 2004, 05:21 AM
> *Sup B I got that package Thanks
> Nice pics :biggrin:
> [snapback]2295043[/snapback]​*


hey steve, glad you got it... saw a pic of you with some ladies in vegas,,,looking good,,,,,lol :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skooboi (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Dec 3 2003, 03:03 PM
> *green
> [snapback]1361016[/snapback]​*


what year do you think this is


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skooboi_@Oct 14 2004, 12:43 PM
> *what year do you think this is
> [snapback]2296564[/snapback]​*



IT'S A 75


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 9 2004, 03:03 PM
> *I hate when people think that 73's are "Glasshouse".
> [snapback]2280396[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: YUP...BUT GOTTA LOVE 72' & 73'


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 10 2004, 12:12 PM
> * love it
> 
> 
> ...


Are they reusing the og quarter window trim that came on the vinyl tops or is this qtr trim aftermarket? I remember somebody talking about it maybe 20 pages back and they said there were only two places to get it-- a chain company had it cheap (I think it was Standard auto parts or maybe National) and the other company charged like $300/set. Has anybody used the chain store kind or know which company carries it? To me the window trim kind of sets if off, has anybody done this on their house or know how other people are doing it?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

To me the window trim kind of sets if off, has anybody done this on their house or know how other people are doing it?


 GOOD LUCK FINDING THE RIGHT ONES....SOMEONE HAD NOS ONES FOR $300

OTHER THAN THAT ALL YOU CAN PUT IS AFTERMARKET TRIM....I'VE GOTTEN USED TO NOT HAVING THEM...LOOK FINE WITHOUT... :biggrin: 


OG WOULD LOOK THE BEST.....THE AFTERMARKET LOOKS CHEESY...


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

Is the original quarter window trim that came on the vinyl tops re-usable after the vinyl gets stripped? Or could an upholstery shop bend it or copy it to fit without the vinyl underneath it?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i know i still got mine just needs to be rechromed :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: WHERE'S SMURF?



 HOPE HE DIDN'T GIVE UP ON THAT 76'


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 17 2004, 11:46 PM
> *:biggrin: WHERE'S SMURF?
> HOPE HE DIDN'T GIVE UP ON THAT 76'
> 
> ...


 RIGHT HERE HOMIE, AND I STILL HAVE IT, IT'S GOING TO TAKE A LITTLE TIME BUT IT'LL GET THERE. I GOT A NEW DASH FOR IT AND RIGHT NOW IT'S SITTING ON 13'S, IT'S JUST A BITCH WHEN YOU HAVE THREE RIDES. LITTLE MONEY HERE AND LITTLE MONEY THERE, HAVE TO PUT MONEY ON ALL THREE, AND I PROBABLY BUY A SIXTY-FIVE THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 19 2004, 09:37 AM
> *RIGHT HERE HOMIE, AND I STILL HAVE IT, IT'S GOING TO TAKE A LITTLE TIME BUT IT'LL GET THERE. I GOT A NEW DASH FOR IT AND RIGHT NOW IT'S SITTING ON 13'S, IT'S JUST A BITCH WHEN YOU HAVE THREE RIDES. LITTLE MONEY HERE AND LITTLE MONEY THERE, HAVE TO PUT MONEY ON ALL THREE, AND I PROBABLY BUY A SIXTY-FIVE THIS WEEKEND.
> [snapback]2311020[/snapback]​*




 I FEEL YA ON THAT ONE......PROBABLY WOULD HELP IF I LOOKED FOR A JOB TO FINISH MY CARS :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 19 2004, 08:16 PM
> * I FEEL YA ON THAT ONE......PROBABLY WOULD HELP IF I LOOKED FOR A JOB TO FINISH MY CARS :biggrin:
> [snapback]2313034[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

going to put a 44inch moonroof on the 76 :0 :0 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 20 2004, 10:22 AM
> *going to put a 44inch moonroof on the 76 :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2314835[/snapback]​*



 HAVE FUN...ALOT OF CUTTING TO GET A MOON IN A GLASSHOUSE(UNHOOK YOUR HEADLINER..ALL THAT METAL HAS TO BE CUT OFF..AND YOUR SEATBELTS WILL HAVE TO BE MOVED OVER ABOUT 2 INCHES)

BUT WELL WORTH IT...HIT ME UP IF NEED HELP


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 19 2004, 10:01 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This Lifestyle glasshouse is one of my fav. I really need to get on my Glasshouse.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 20 2004, 02:59 PM
> * HAVE FUN...ALOT OF CUTTING TO GET A MOON IN A GLASSHOUSE(UNHOOK YOUR HEADLINER..ALL THAT METAL HAS TO BE CUT OFF..AND YOUR SEATBELTS WILL HAVE TO BE MOVED OVER ABOUT 2 INCHES)
> 
> BUT WELL WORTH IT...HIT ME UP IF NEED HELP
> [snapback]2315134[/snapback]​*


aw man i know its going to be a bitch but like you said its going to be well worth it and thankd for the heads up on the belts, ill hit ya up when need help THANKS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 20 2004, 03:51 PM
> *This Lifestyle glasshouse is one of my fav.  I really need to get on my Glasshouse.
> [snapback]2315212[/snapback]​*


if you didnt know homie thats a 74 with a 76 front end :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 21 2004, 02:18 PM
> *if you didnt know homie thats a 74 with a 76 front end :biggrin:
> [snapback]2317498[/snapback]​*


I could tell it was a 74 by the tailights. :biggrin:


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

yeah i just found my double skinned roof,bitch, at least they will be the final cuts before paint :biggrin: , im just ognna run lapbelts i figure


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG 76_@Oct 14 2004, 01:23 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> hey steve,  glad you got it... saw a pic of you with some ladies in vegas,,,looking good,,,,,lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]2296196[/snapback]​*


Yea just lil somethin somethin  that Keith took (Homeboyz)...Man you have to see the car now with the new interior. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 21 2004, 01:18 PM
> *if you didnt know homie thats a 74 with a 76 front end :biggrin:
> [snapback]2317498[/snapback]​*



 I KNOW ITS CUSTOM AND ALL....BUT....THAT KILLS IT....  

BEAUTIFUL CAR REGARDLESS.... :biggrin: ...... :cheesy:


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

what up to all my glasshouse homies. I m back, I just picked up a 75 caprice vert today. All original, it s going to get painted and new top put on within this next month and of course some powdercoated barreled wheels to match....
I ll get some pics up monday or tues to show you all what i m working with.

:biggrin:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

still for sale $5500


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

just hoping my moonfoof will fit my 76 seems like theres not enough roof for the 44inch to slide all the way back, fuck it if it dont ill put it on another car


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 23 2004, 06:09 AM
> *just hoping my moonfoof will fit my 76 seems like theres not enough roof for the 44inch to slide all the way back, fuck it if it dont ill put it on another car
> [snapback]2321126[/snapback]​*





:biggrin: MY ROOF JUST BARLEY FIT....TOUCHES THE BACK EDGE....ALMOST HAD TO TRIM THE BACK OF THE ROOF....ITS A TIGHT FIT....THATS WHY THE OG ROOFS IN THE LANDAU'S WERE VERY SMALL....  ....TRIM THE HELL OUTTA THE INSIDE METAL....CAREFUL WHEN YOU PULL DOWN ON IT...TOP WILL BE ''VERY VERY'' FLIMSY AFTER THE INSIDE LAYER IS CUT OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Anymore pics?? I'm trying to get some ideals for my 74'.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 23 2004, 03:44 PM
> *:biggrin: MY ROOF JUST BARLEY FIT....TOUCHES THE BACK EDGE....ALMOST HAD TO TRIM THE BACK OF THE ROOF....ITS A TIGHT FIT....THATS WHY THE OG ROOFS IN THE LANDAU'S WERE VERY SMALL....  ....TRIM THE HELL OUTTA THE INSIDE METAL....CAREFUL WHEN YOU PULL DOWN ON IT...TOP WILL BE ''VERY VERY'' FLIMSY AFTER THE INSIDE LAYER IS CUT OUT... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2322060[/snapback]​*


WHO DID YOURS PHIL, GOT A NUMBER.???


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

my new vert i m going to start work on


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

my new vert i m going to start work on


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG 76_@Oct 25 2004, 06:16 PM
> *my new vert i m going to start work on
> [snapback]2327606[/snapback]​*


shes beautiful, good find..


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

thanks spook, yeah i lucked out on this one, it is a very solid car. Floors and trunk are real nice. She is going to the top shop thurs and then into the garage for some bodywork and a fresh coat of paint along with some matching wheels and skirts, I ll post pics up as I go along. Should have it done in a month. wish me luck...lol :biggrin:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

i got some extra skirts if you need pm me an offer, by the way nice ride


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

Car looks great! Is that Dully in the third pic? :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 25 2004, 04:42 PM
> *WHO DID YOURS PHIL, GOT A NUMBER.???
> [snapback]2327267[/snapback]​*





 <- ME.......MY HOMIE MATT DID MOST OF THE WORK ON MINE....KINDA SCARY CUTTING YOUR OWN CAR... :biggrin:


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Blue_@Oct 25 2004, 09:07 PM
> *Car looks great!  Is that Dully in the third pic? :cheesy:
> [snapback]2328182[/snapback]​*


nah, he doesn t come car shopping with us. Thats the dude i bought it from lol


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

nice drop. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Well here she is, homies. My 1976 impala "house". Just getting started, but getting started right. Pulled the engine and body off *by myself*.(scary shit with regular jackstands and blocks of wood.) Strapping the front of the frame with 3/16 and the back with 1/4. All smoothed out and painted. 12 batteries and 4 pumps.
What do you think?


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Well here she is, homies. My 1976 impala "house". Just getting started, but getting started right. Pulled the engine and body off *by myself*.(scary shit with regular jackstands and blocks of wood.) Strapping the front of the frame with 3/16 and the back with 1/4. All smoothed out and painted. 12 batteries and 4 pumps.
What do you think?


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

here is the start on the reinforcment on the front, check out the shock towers.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Looks like that was alot of work, but well worth it. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: WOW....THATS HURTS TO SEE THAT POOR THING ALL APART  


 POST PROGRESS PICS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

og 76 vert looks goos dawg and double trouble looks like you headin the right way


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 27 2004, 10:12 AM
> *og 76 vert looks goos dawg and double trouble looks like you headin the right way
> [snapback]2333376[/snapback]​*


thanks man, I ll post progress pics as I go along. It is going to the top shop today and then I ll have it out tues. and straight to the garage to finish blocking the body for paint. I ll keep posting pics


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

slowly getting back to work on my shizzle. i will post pics as soon as another major piece is done.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

(JUST THINKING 'BOUT THIS ONE AGAIN)


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey, check this out. i just found a 75 4 door caprice. i will be parting it out. no rust at all. hit me up


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSSED....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hope ya get it


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Crazy shit, i chased an Old white lady, all around Santa Monica yesterday, she finally stopped at a gas station on Lincoln, she was driving a Red 75 Caprice Classic Convertible, in perfect condition, when i asked her if she ever thought of selling her car, her reply was that everybody stops her and asks the same question, but the answer is no, cause she's saving it for her grandson, she had him in the back seat, a little boy must of been about 8 or nine, lucky bastard. and i bet by the time he's old enough to drive he's not going to appreciate that Big Luxury Boat :angry:  Just thought of sharing this with you GlassHouse lovers :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 3 2004, 01:40 PM
> *Crazy shit, i chased an Old white lady, all around Santa Monica yesterday, she finally stopped at a gas station on Lincoln, she was driving a Red 75 Caprice Classic Convertible, in perfect condition, when i asked her if she ever thought of selling her car, her reply was that everybody stops her and asks the same question, but the answer is no, cause she's saving it for her grandson, she had him in the back seat, a little boy must of been about 8 or nine, lucky bastard. and i bet by the time he's old enough to drive he's not going to appreciate that Big Luxury Boat :angry:    Just thought of sharing this with you GlassHouse lovers :biggrin:
> [snapback]2356062[/snapback]​*


That's always the case.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Nov 3 2004, 02:52 PM
> *That's always the case.
> [snapback]2356404[/snapback]​*


I know, fucked up shit, but ooh well, i've seen another one by my house, i'm going to stop and ask one of this days.  By the way i got a 76 GlassHouse that i'm working on, so i'm a addicted to Glass too


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

i'm a addicted to Glass too :biggrin: 




:ugh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i confess too im addicted to glass just bought a 44inch glass sack damn hope i dont overdose


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy: HI...MY NAME IS PHIL......AND I'VE BEEN USING GLASS SINCE 1993....




.......I KNEW I HAD A PROBLEM WHEN I STARTED IGNORING MY CADILLAC....


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

[attachmentid=57463]


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Any more glass pics???


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 5 2004, 06:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This ride is tight. :biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 5 2004, 05:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Glasshouse


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn that 74 impala lookin tight


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the last one posted is fuckin clean!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!

:0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KOJAK (Apr 2, 2004)

still thebest thread on post your rides!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

that silver "glass" is tight as fuck!!!!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

aha, finally got my computer working right, had to reload everything,lost all my info and pics, but took new ones, whats up fellow glasshouse compadres.
let me try to post a pic,


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

still primered black, also have a 93 fleetwood,


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

You are looking at 1 month of pounding, bending,shaping- 4 allnighters and 3 fights with the old lady. Tops and sides and belly are done on the front. now its time to sell my first born kid to go buy the 1/4" for the back. 

Sorry the pictures are shitty, i have to use a picture phone.

I got a question for everyone on this forum. Im here in arizona and price of metal went up about 40%. can someone in New York post up the price of metal where thier at. ---Gracias---


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Nov 11 2004, 09:22 PM
> *still primered black, also have a 93 fleetwood,
> 
> 
> ...


Did your car come with a vinyl? Cause I noticed you didn't have the chrome around the side window. I like the way your's looks. I think I'm going to take the vinyl off of mine.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

WHEN I REDO MY HOUSE....NO MORE TOP.......ALL IT DOES IS HOLD WATER.....


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

mine came with a half vinyl top,i dont think ill put a vinyl top on,like phil says "it holds water" i have the chrome trim that goes around the side windows their still in decent shape.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Nov 12 2004, 04:35 AM
> *mine came with a half vinyl top,i dont think ill put a vinyl top on,like phil says "it holds water" i have the chrome trim that goes around the side windows their still in decent shape.
> [snapback]2388030[/snapback]​*




YUP...I'M GONNA HAVE TO REDO MY 1/4'S SOON....BUBBLES COMING OUT....



:angry: DAM RUST!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Heres a rag thats for sale where Im at 8100 Km on it


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :angry: DAM PHOTOS...CAN'T SEE EM'


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn that 76 is cold as ice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

74


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 GOTTA GET ME ONE OF THESE!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

HERE'S THE PIC....


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 17 2004, 02:18 AM
> * HERE'S THE PIC....
> [snapback]2420729[/snapback]​*


Not too many 74 Impalas on this post. This ride is clean as f**k. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Nov 17 2004, 02:28 PM
> *Not too many 74 Impalas on this post.  This ride is clean as f**k.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2422404[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: THANKS...ITS GONNA GET REPAINTED SOON....NO VINAL TOP THIS TIME...STARTING TO CRACK AND BUBBLE AROUND THE SIDE WINDOWS...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Not too many 74 Impalas on this post. :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: OOPPS THAT WAS A CAPRICE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 18 2004, 11:08 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2424698[/snapback]​*


I have see this gold glasshouse around Oxnard...They two-toned it up a little..


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 18 2004, 10:58 AM
> *:biggrin: THANKS...ITS GONNA GET REPAINTED SOON....NO VINAL TOP THIS TIME...STARTING TO CRACK AND BUBBLE AROUND THE SIDE WINDOWS...
> [snapback]2424659[/snapback]​*


That's your Glasshouse!!!! Dam!!!!! I didn't know that. I feel you on takin off the vinyl, my shit's starting to do the same thing. I'm definetly feeling the triple black. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks HarborPhil for hookin it up for the 74 owners. I see alot of them have the front bumper guards, I might have to get me a set. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Nov 18 2004, 07:38 PM
> *That's your Glasshouse!!!!  Dam!!!!!  I didn't know that.  I feel you on takin off the vinyl, my shit's starting to do the same thing.  I'm definetly feeling the triple black. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2426451[/snapback]​*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: where them pics at??


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 18 2004, 10:03 AM
> *
> [snapback]2424683[/snapback]​*


thatll be $5 for the use of my picture


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what pic


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

sell me caprice lights and ill let you know :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ok 45 shipped  now tell me


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

that blue dark blue with the light blue top.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

haphils car is the shit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 21 2004, 02:01 AM
> * haphils car is the shit
> [snapback]2433241[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Is it just me or does a 75 impala look just like a 74 caprice, and not like a 75 caprce? :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

74


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 NICE GREEN....... :thumbsdown: TO BLACK PLATES...WRONG ERA


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

there was a 74 caprice on this post, on the street, it had the skirt, but no moulding on the skirt.......... does anyone have that pic saved?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Nov 23 2004, 03:37 PM
> *there was a 74 caprice on this post, on the street, it had the skirt, but no moulding on the skirt.......... does anyone have that pic saved?
> [snapback]2441740[/snapback]​*


 :0 COLOR?...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

another tight 74


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

spooks 76 is up for sale  3500 with out rims 4000 with rims


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

ok ok i decided to keep mine for now any one have a moonroof for sale for my glasshouse


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Nov 27 2004, 02:18 AM
> *ok ok  i decided to keep mine for now any one have a moonroof for sale for my glasshouse
> [snapback]2451954[/snapback]​*


Check in classifieds :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Nov 26 2004, 11:32 PM
> *spooks 76 is up for sale   3500 with out rims 4000 with rims
> [snapback]2451821[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KOJAK (Apr 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wheres the rides :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Nov 29 2004, 11:34 PM
> *wheres the rides :uh:
> [snapback]2460242[/snapback]​*



THIS TURNED INTO A SMILEY TOPIC


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

fo real huh :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool impala


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lifted


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

is this nicca chippin lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

74 vert


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy: NICE


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

clean clean


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*MAJESTIX OLD SCHOOL PIX 1985*


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

nice Rides :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool shit


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 17 2004, 08:18 AM
> * HERE'S THE PIC....
> [snapback]2420729[/snapback]​*


one of my favorites glass houses.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 7 2004, 11:58 AM
> *one of my favorites glass houses.
> 
> 
> [snapback]2482343[/snapback]​*


Like your Avatar homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i was lookin at my 44in moonroof today and it looks like its going to be a tight fit to tell you the truth it doesnt even look like its going to fit cuz that bitch looks longer that my roof cuz it came out of an old as lincoln. and its kinda thick looks like that shit is going go below the roof. but have to get me mesurments kinda hard to to while its at the storage lot, going to take pics of the moonroof to see what im talkin bout. i dont know shit this my first moonroof :biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...e=post&id=44274


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Dec 9 2004, 10:22 PM
> *i was lookin at my 44in moonroof today and it looks like its going to be a tight fit to tell you the truth it doesnt even look like its going to fit cuz that bitch looks longer that my roof cuz it came out of an old as lincoln. and its kinda thick looks like that shit is going go below the roof. but have to get me mesurments kinda hard to to while its at the storage lot, going to take pics of the moonroof to see what im talkin bout. i dont know shit this my first moonroof :biggrin:              http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...e=post&id=44274
> [snapback]2491646[/snapback]​*


Take it to a place that installs them, and ask them if it will fit. :biggrin: A 44 inch is the biggest moonroof available, so you are kinda cutting it close.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 9 2004, 11:57 PM
> *Take it to a place that installs them, and ask them if it will fit. :biggrin:  A 44 inch is the biggest moonroof available, so you are kinda cutting it close.
> [snapback]2491791[/snapback]​*


man cant trust these people in my area to install my moonroof


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 9 2004, 11:57 PM
> * A 44 inch is the biggest moonroof available
> [snapback]2491791[/snapback]​*


i heard it was a 48inch


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MINE 44''....IT FITS  .....VERY TIGHTLY!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 10 2004, 01:45 AM
> *MINE 44''....IT FITS  .....VERY TIGHTLY!
> [snapback]2492099[/snapback]​*


oh so thats a 44 in yours? thought that was a 30 sumthin or a 42. is yours electric?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Dec 9 2004, 10:19 PM
> *i heard it was a 48inch
> [snapback]2491866[/snapback]​*



dont think they make a 48" here's my 44" :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 10 2004, 12:25 PM
> *dont think they make a 48" here's my 44" :0
> [snapback]2492965[/snapback]​*


the guy i bought mine from said he had 2 48in but he would not sell them but that looks like mine too that aint electric aint it? do that gots the drain tubes on each side homie


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Dec 10 2004, 10:32 AM
> *the guy i bought mine from said he had 2 48in but he would not sell them but that looks like mine too that aint electric aint it? do that gots the drain tubes on each side homie
> [snapback]2492990[/snapback]​*


yuop electrik. and yes on the drain tubes


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn mine aint eletric :angry:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 10 2004, 11:27 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

I GOTS TO FIND ME ONE OF THIS!!! :cheesy:  




> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 10 2004, 11:25 AM
> *dont think they make a 48" here's my 44" :0
> [snapback]2492965[/snapback]​*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 10 2004, 10:53 AM
> *I GOTS TO FIND ME ONE OF THIS!!! :cheesy:
> [snapback]2493052[/snapback]​*


I MIGHT HAVE AN EXTRA ONE...SOON


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 10 2004, 12:25 PM
> *I MIGHT HAVE AN EXTRA ONE...SOON
> [snapback]2493177[/snapback]​*


HELL YEA HOMIE, AS SOON AS YOU GET IT LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT TO GET RID OF ONE.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

1975


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

MODEL!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lowdowndirty5975 (May 7, 2003)

That's clean.


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup homies :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Dec 18 2004, 12:31 PM
> *sup homies :biggrin:
> [snapback]2519601[/snapback]​*


sup,


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

do 75 impalas and caprices have the EXACT same front end or no?


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@Dec 18 2004, 04:08 PM
> *do 75 impalas and caprices have the EXACT same front end or no?
> [snapback]2519906[/snapback]​*


They are totally diferent. A 75 "impala" looks like a 74 "Caprice". :uh: :uh:


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Dec 18 2004, 06:10 PM
> *They are totally diferent.  A 75 "impala" looks like a 74 "Caprice". :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2520195[/snapback]​*



thought so....i just seen a 75 caprice for sale...advertised as a 75 impala...i was just too lazy to look through all the pics.....thanks


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=76363]
[attachmentid=76364]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that mathafucka right homeboy shits comming along good :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@Dec 18 2004, 05:08 PM
> *do 75 impalas and caprices have the EXACT same front end or no?
> [snapback]2519906[/snapback]​*


i thaght they did but with different logos?? but my be wrong


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 18 2004, 11:06 PM
> *[attachmentid=76363]
> [attachmentid=76364]
> [snapback]2521228[/snapback]​*


you posted paint shop pics earlier right? before the kandy? looking GOOD.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

DAYAM southside! hit us up with some more pixxxxx!!! thats the money right there!

edit*
sorry found them here:

:0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=117600&st=0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what front seats you used?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 19 2004, 12:06 AM
> *[attachmentid=76363]
> [attachmentid=76364]
> [snapback]2521228[/snapback]​*


Nice car homie. I'm going with the same color scheme on my Glasshouse "Triple Orange". Good thing we live on different parts of the coutry. Much props on your ride.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

No more pics?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

WILL 80 CAPRICE FENDER WELLS FIT IN A 76 ?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 22 2004, 09:38 PM
> *No more pics?? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2533898[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Here is my old glasshouse


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Dec 23 2004, 12:49 AM
> *WILL 80 CAPRICE FENDER WELLS FIT IN A 76 ?
> [snapback]2534573[/snapback]​*


I don't think they will fit.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 23 2004, 06:59 PM
> *Here is my old glasshouse
> [snapback]2537070[/snapback]​*


Clean ride :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

THEY WILL FIT INTO THE TRUNK! :biggrin: 



:nono: BUT DON'T TRY IT  




:thumbsup: SWEET 74'


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 17 2004, 01:18 AM
> * HERE'S THE PIC....
> [snapback]2420729[/snapback]​*



Theres Toms :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

housin'


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Dec 24 2004, 05:23 PM
> *housin'
> [snapback]2540251[/snapback]​*


Nice...... just not feelin the chrome header panel. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

agreed


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: is that silver 74 a sports coupe?


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

75 sport coupe, I know, it doesn't make sense


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

75?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 MUST BE UPDATED?.......


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin: CUZ THATS A SPORT COUPE





 MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE LOVERS


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 25 2004, 11:53 PM
> *:0 MUST BE UPDATED?.......
> [snapback]2543095[/snapback]​*


This is what my Glasshouse looks like right now, besides the "Sports Coupe". I don't like how the sports coupe looks. Anybody Lowrider one of thoes??


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Do you think front bumper guards look good on 74 Impala's??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

there cool


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

very slow project right now homies but will pick up ,no money alot of problems :angry: :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Tight rides!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Dec 27 2004, 12:29 AM
> *   very slow project right now homies but will pick up ,no money alot of problems :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]2545190[/snapback]​*


You got to give it some time and a bit of $$$...It does take time sometimes though...Keep it up though!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 26 2004, 08:13 PM
> *Do you think front bumper guards look good on 74 Impala's??
> [snapback]2544674[/snapback]​*



FO SHIZZLE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 26 2004, 07:36 PM
> *This is what my Glasshouse looks like right now, besides the "Sports Coupe".  I don't like how the sports coupe looks.  Anybody Lowrider one of thoes??
> [snapback]2544536[/snapback]​*



 THERES A COUPLE.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yup yup


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

well i got my glasshouse last week, and its for sale. i dont have the time or money to do this one up right, 2 other projects already and nowhere to store it. its a 76 impala custom and its in the classisifeds now.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn that sux


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 27 2004, 02:34 AM
> *FO SHIZZLE
> [snapback]2545540[/snapback]​*


They do look good on your ride. I might have to pick some up. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin

Here is my old glasshouse about 4 years ago.

Hated to get rid of that one.
53K original miles!!!

:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Most of the Impalas were more base models in those years.
The caprice was the optioned out ones.

This 75 impala had some accessories to it. landau top.
Had front and back bumper guards,
power windows.

The painted sport mirrors

Landau color matched hubcaps --

etc....

.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice pic homeboy do you stay in nc or sc somewhere i remeber awhile back a car like yours was for sale in that area i think?


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

my 44 going in da glass


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 4 2005, 12:40 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"Rag Houses" are tight, but I still prefer a hardtop "Glasshouse". You need all thoes windows to complete the look of the car.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 4 2005, 02:24 AM
> *"Rag Houses" are tight, but I still prefer a hardtop  "Glasshouse".  You need all thoes windows to complete the look of the car.
> [snapback]2568943[/snapback]​*


hell yeah but would love to own a rag one day :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 3 2005, 10:40 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Someone sell this guy some skirts and a parade boot. Car looks naked.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dont it, i was sayin the same thing bout the skirts n shit


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 4 2005, 11:48 AM
> *hell yeah but would love to own a rag one day :biggrin:
> [snapback]2569817[/snapback]​*




 YES...I AGREE...BOTH CADI AND HOUSE RAGS..TO MATCH THE HARDTOPS

 (THE ONE THAT GOT AWAY......


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 5 2005, 12:22 AM
> *Someone sell this guy some skirts and a parade boot. Car looks naked.
> [snapback]2572875[/snapback]​*


I think its tight :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

this vert is better :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 GREEN


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

who needs a 76 caprice front end complete coners,header panel,bezels,grill,chrome,bumper fillers $ 250.00
if u want the fenders,hood,bumper,$ 500.00
the front end is like the one on the pic but painted white let me know


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

PM WALT!! :cheesy:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

t.t.t-----------------for impalajohn


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE PEOPLE....


I HAVE A 76' CAPRICE 2 DOOR PARTS CAR....PM ME IF YOU NEED SOMETHING...AND SEE WHAT I HAVE LEFT.... :biggrin: 



 (AND NO THE SQUARE HEADER ISN'T THERE....)


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 13 2005, 03:55 PM
> * ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE PEOPLE....
> I HAVE A 76' CAPRICE 2 DOOR PARTS CAR....PM ME IF YOU NEED SOMETHING...AND SEE WHAT I HAVE LEFT.... :biggrin:
> (AND NO THE SQUARE HEADER ISN'T THERE....)
> [snapback]2602344[/snapback]​*


i got an extra header :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 13 2005, 03:55 PM
> * ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE PEOPLE....
> I HAVE A 76' CAPRICE 2 DOOR PARTS CAR....PM ME IF YOU NEED SOMETHING...AND SEE WHAT I HAVE LEFT.... :biggrin:
> (AND NO THE SQUARE HEADER ISN'T THERE....)
> [snapback]2602344[/snapback]​*



SAVE ME MY WINDOWS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 15 2005, 01:06 AM
> *SAVE ME MY WINDOWS
> [snapback]2606952[/snapback]​*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2005, 01:12 AM
> *
> [snapback]2606956[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

chalked the tires in august hasnt moved....talked to the owner he said $500. once i sell the catalina itll be in my driveway and i wont pay $500 trust me.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 



:uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

give him 150.00 and a year subscription to your local newspaper


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

he said "needs a battery and will drive home" even if thats the case my catalina was free the 79 was $350 and the coupe was $500 so im thinking $500 for this tooo much


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

my 75


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigtewlow_@Jan 16 2005, 04:44 PM
> *my 75
> [snapback]2610393[/snapback]​*




WELCOME :wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 17 2005, 03:33 AM
> *WELCOME :wave:
> 
> [snapback]2611982[/snapback]​*


thanks for the welcome, homie


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 17 2005, 05:12 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice orange on this ride. I'm definetly gonna paint mine orange. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey HarborPhil, you got any more pics of the front end of your Glasshouse? I just got my front bumper guards in, and I want to see how they will look. Are the hard to put on?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

NAW...JUST THAT ONE.....  





*IF ANY OF YOU GUYS NEED A PASS FENDER,TWO CLEAN(NO POWER) DOORS...REAR WINDOW,OR BUMPER..76 CAPRICE...HIT ME UP...HOOD TOO
CAR HAS TO GO IN A COUPLE DAYS :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i need to find some qourter panel skins just below my side widows is bad i dont want tp bondo it up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 HARBOR AREA PHIL HAS THOSE SECTIONS CLEAN HIT HIM UP


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I GOT SOME DRUMS AND THOSE VINAL TOP MOLDINGS....MAN I WISH I HAD A PLASMA CUTTER...I COULD CUT THOSE PIECES OUT FOR YOU...


AND THE 76' PAINTED MIRRORS
 :uh:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

not bad looking for 4gz

http://www.la-wheels.com/listings/081/051_00002.htm


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

Got some new pics of my rag ....can anybody post them up for me....thanks   :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Jan 20 2005, 10:57 AM
> *Got some new pics of my rag ....can anybody post them up for me....thanks      :biggrin:
> [snapback]2624512[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

locked up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

this pic takes the cake :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

gettin some air


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

love ths 75 but needs skirts to set it off even more :biggrin: yall dont see el caprice rida in the back


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 21 2005, 04:42 AM
> *this pic takes the cake :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 21 2005, 05:42 AM
> *this pic takes the cake :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



picture perfect...................lovin it....


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 21 2005, 06:56 PM
> *
> [snapback]2630032[/snapback]​*


Nice!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

T.T.T FOR GLASSHOUSES.... :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

anybody know if a 76 caprice clip will bolt onto a 73 without much hacking?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Jan 24 2005, 01:59 PM
> *anybody know if a 76 caprice clip will bolt onto a 73 without much hacking?
> [snapback]2638805[/snapback]​*



WHOLE FRONT CLIP W/CORE SUPPORT...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 21 2005, 04:42 AM
> *this pic takes the cake :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: uffin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 20 2005, 12:24 AM
> *NAW...JUST THAT ONE.....
> *IF ANY OF YOU GUYS NEED A PASS FENDER,TWO CLEAN(NO POWER) DOORS...REAR WINDOW,OR BUMPER..76 CAPRICE...HIT ME UP...HOOD TOO
> CAR HAS TO GO IN A COUPLE DAYS :angry:
> ...


GO WHERE????


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

car got towed on tuesday----------- :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 27 2005, 10:15 AM
> *GO WHERE????
> [snapback]2649186[/snapback]​*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 27 2005, 12:18 PM
> *car got towed on tuesday----------- :biggrin:
> [snapback]2649192[/snapback]​*


DAMN, I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE FOR A WHILE, MAYBE I COULD HAVE USED SOME PARTS. I'M ONLY MISSING LITTLE PCS. HARE AND THERE. DO YOU KNOW IF HE JUNKED IT, AND IF HE DID WHERE DID THEY TAKE IT? THANKS FOR ANY INFO.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

as far as i know the city took it-------we already got the doors and rear bumper from him-----he does have some interior parts and misc items left as far as i know---pm him


> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 27 2005, 10:24 AM
> *DAMN, I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE FOR A WHILE, MAYBE I COULD HAVE USED SOME PARTS. I'M ONLY MISSING LITTLE PCS. HARE AND THERE. DO YOU KNOW IF HE JUNKED IT, AND IF HE DID WHERE DID THEY TAKE IT? THANKS FOR ANY INFO.
> [snapback]2649200[/snapback]​*


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 YO MR. SMURF...WHAT YOU NEED?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 27 2005, 01:49 PM
> *:0 YO MR. SMURF...WHAT YOU NEED?
> 
> [snapback]2649465[/snapback]​*


WHAT'S UP DOGGY-DOG, CHECK YOUR PM.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh:  


:thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 THATS IT ROD..I'M GONNA HAVE TO DETAIL MY GLASSHOUSE AND DRIVE IT THIS WEEKEND  


(OF COURSE YOU CAN PUT YOUR 72 SPOKES ON IT)


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 28 2005, 12:32 AM
> *:0 THATS IT ROD..I'M GONNA HAVE TO DETAIL MY GLASSHOUSE AND DRIVE IT THIS WEEKEND
> (OF COURSE YOU CAN PUT YOUR 72 SPOKES ON IT)
> [snapback]2651930[/snapback]​*


GO FOR IT LET'S DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JUST NEEDS A MOONROOF  


:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 29 2005, 01:32 AM
> * JUST NEEDS A MOONROOF
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2655957[/snapback]​*


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Nice House!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 29 2005, 04:12 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2657734[/snapback]​*


:0 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 ANOTHER BLACK ONE..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

what are oll the options difference between a base model impala and a fully loaded caprice? 

power steering, brakes, windows, locks, seat. 8 track was an option, what were the engines? 350 400 454? AC? what else?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nicee


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 27 2005, 06:13 PM
> *WHAT'S UP DOGGY-DOG, CHECK YOUR PM.
> [snapback]2650660[/snapback]​*



 SORRY SMURF THE WHOLE FRONTEND WAS WRECKED...


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 31 2005, 01:55 AM
> * nicee
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean man


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT.......


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 1 2005, 12:33 AM
> * SORRY SMURF THE WHOLE FRONTEND WAS WRECKED...
> [snapback]2667210[/snapback]​*


Thanks, Gee. Goodlooking out.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 3 2005, 04:51 PM
> *Thanks, Gee. Goodlooking out.
> [snapback]2679831[/snapback]​*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: looks like mine brand new in 76 but in 05 its lookin like shit


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey Phil, Where you get all that info? ^^^^^


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Feb 8 2005, 02:49 PM
> *Hey Phil, Where you get all that info? ^^^^^
> [snapback]2697546[/snapback]​*




:biggrin: HERE AND THERE......


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 9 2005, 12:20 AM
> *:biggrin: HERE AND THERE......
> [snapback]2699832[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :wave: NICE PICS DUDE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 9 2005, 12:21 AM
> *:wave:  :wave: NICE PICS DUDE
> [snapback]2699835[/snapback]​*



SAVE THEM...AND PRINT THEM...THEY PRINT OUT REAL NICE...  


IF I ONLY HAD A 76'........


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH_@Feb 8 2005, 11:04 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2699414[/snapback]​*


nice!!!!!


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

<< aka OldDirtyBaytown

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whats the deal pimpins


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:uh: finally got the caprice nose for mine, now for some base


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

got some new shoesn'laces :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice laces homie, do i see chrome arms or im tripin :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Feb 12 2005, 05:28 AM
> *:uh: finally got the caprice nose for mine, now for some base
> [snapback]2714956[/snapback]​*


so you got a 75 caprice or impala homie?


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

yeah slowly but surely, just uppers lowers coils rams linkst and sway so far, got the itch need the bread :biggrin:

its a 76 impala with the caprice clip etc


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

oh ok lookin good bro :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i miss mine


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

here are some pic's of mine i found on guagemagazine.com :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

bout to get'em from the door :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

*I never claimed it was a hopper* But this summer is a new season :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

That's all I got :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Olddirtybaytown_@Jul 2 2004, 11:23 AM
> *
> [snapback]1997011[/snapback]​*


what size cylinders in rear i have 12s in my 74 impala with 4 pumps and i still can't do a standing three :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Feb 12 2005, 03:32 AM
> *got some new shoesn'laces  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2714958[/snapback]​*



:uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0 


SWEET OLD SCHOOL...LOOKS GOOD!!!!!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Feb 12 2005, 04:32 AM
> *got some new shoesn'laces  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2714958[/snapback]​*


Nice wheels.....Stage 2 Zeniths??? Had some, but sold em'. I got some stage 1 All Chrome Crossed laced Zenith now. loved the stage 2's, just too much of a pain in the ass to change a flat.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Feb 13 2005, 02:11 PM
> *Nice wheels.....Stage 2 Zeniths???  Had some, but sold em'.[snapback]2720033[/snapback]​*



thanks guys, should have some more progress within the week, i think these might be the ACTUAL set guam, i got em off your dad !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 , pleasure to deal with!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Feb 13 2005, 06:01 PM
> *thanks guys, should have some more progress within the week, i think these might be the ACTUAL set guam, i got em off your dad !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :0 , pleasure to deal with!
> [snapback]2720468[/snapback]​*


I thought they looked familiar.....LOL!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I should have noticed when i seen the knock-off and 5.20's LOL! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

just got it, actually, I have to go pick it up sunday.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 damn that bitch is fresh homie i hope you dont chop it up and sell it lol must be nice buying cars brand new  can i see a og set up in this :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Feb 15 2005, 07:29 PM
> *just got it, actually, I have to go pick it up sunday.
> [snapback]2730617[/snapback]​*


Welcome to "Club Glasshouse"......LOL! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Nice ride.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 THAT IS VERY NICE....PLEASE LEAVE IT ALONE(ASIDE FROM SPOKES)


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 16 2005, 04:15 AM
> *:0 THAT IS VERY NICE....PLEASE LEAVE IT ALONE(ASIDE FROM SPOKES)
> 
> [snapback]2732190[/snapback]​*


por que?

nice ride


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 16 2005, 02:15 AM
> *:0 THAT IS VERY NICE....PLEASE LEAVE IT ALONE(ASIDE FROM SPOKES)
> 
> [snapback]2732190[/snapback]​*



well, I am putting 14" Daytons and a simple setup 4 adex, chrome zigzags and 4 optima batteries, but other than that, I am leaving the car like it is, all stock. my homie already talked me out of the digital dash. :biggrin:


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Feb 16 2005, 05:13 AM
> *well, I am putting 14" Daytons and a simple setup 4 adex, chrome zigzags and 4 optima batteries, but other than that, I am leaving the car like it is, all stock. my homie already talked me out of the digital dash.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2732410[/snapback]​*


4 batterys thats week do a frame strap 14 batterys and swang it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIR FLEETWOOD_@Feb 16 2005, 09:38 PM
> *4 batterys thats week do a frame strap 14 batterys and swang it
> [snapback]2735683[/snapback]​*


:uh: hopping a car like that is ghetto :uh: Factory with juice and 13s gets :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Best way it could be.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIR FLEETWOOD_@Feb 16 2005, 09:38 PM
> *4 batterys thats week do a frame strap 14 batterys and swang it
> [snapback]2735683[/snapback]​*



hopping is not my style, I think its lame, I am going to lowride this car as well as my other Impala.


you would think as ragedy as most of the so called "hoppers" are in NC, you wouldnt want to hop your car either.


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2005, 07:40 PM
> *:uh: hopping is ghetto  :uh:
> [snapback]2735698[/snapback]​*


your gay 

yaeh going up and down side to side is so much more fun than swangin on the blvd with adriline pumping cause u dont know what might fall off or break


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIR FLEETWOOD_@Feb 16 2005, 09:42 PM
> *your gay
> 
> yaeh going up and down side to side is so much more fun than swangin on the blvd with adriline pumping cause u dont know what might fall off or break
> [snapback]2735709[/snapback]​*


Well if you need 14 batterys to "swang" anything, you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIR FLEETWOOD_@Feb 16 2005, 09:42 PM
> *your gay
> 
> yaeh going up and down side to side is so much more fun than swangin on the blvd with adriline pumping cause u dont know what might fall off or break
> [snapback]2735709[/snapback]​*




you know whats funny, I am putting 4 chrome Adex, chrome ZigZag slowdowns, optima batteries, custom made chrome pump blocks and only 2 switches on the goddamn car, that setup is worth more than half the cars in NC combined.


and to think, I am going to drive it daily, wow, *just think what you are going to do when my show car comes out.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

A nice ass clean street hopper hitting around 30" is ok. Shit hitting 50+" is stupid on a car like that. IMO


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2005, 07:46 PM
> *A nice ass clean street hopper hitting around 30" is cool.  Shit hitting 50+" is stupid on a car like that.  IMO
> [snapback]2735729[/snapback]​*


no doubt 30 all day is respectable but 4 batterys is lame i was kidding about 14 me id go with atleast 8 or even 6


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

yall must have the wrong impression of me the only thing i hate worse than ahonda is acircus car wait i mean theres nothing worse than a honda 


u know what i mean i dont get down with bumperless cars or circus cars


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

how is that lame, I lowride, not hop, I fucking hate hoppers, case closed. 

:uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Feb 16 2005, 10:03 PM
> *how is that lame, I lowride, not hop, I fucking hate hoppers, case closed.
> I guess my 67 will be lame with 4 batteries, yet, the car will have over $50,000 in it, and a flawless aircraft setup valued at around $15,000, Zeniths, 5.20's, Interior by Bowtie Connection, paint by Danny Galvez, all engine parts from Street & Performance, machined aluminum 4 wheel chrome disc brakes, custom suspension arms, custom rearend, molded frame, shaved firewall, custom made Dakota Digital gauges, chrome Ididit Steering column, the list can go on, but no one needs to know too much. But seeing how its only going to have 4 batteries, I guess its gonna be lame, but I will say this, there will nto be a better 67 in the history of lowriding, case closed.
> by the way, you fools can spread all the hate you want, leave me the fuck out of it.
> [snapback]2735805[/snapback]​*


yep, it will be lame :uh:


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

lame poor 67 if only i had her hers my old drop top when i first got her 
see the baby seat in the back


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

i have car defiencent disorder i cant keep nothing long enough all stems from an unhappy childhood


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

my 60 hdt will be worth over 60 with og set up valued at 20k with a gold undercarrige ah i can picture in my head one day it will becume reality


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

ah the three amegos are here are yall going to gang up on me?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIR FLEETWOOD_@Feb 16 2005, 10:13 PM
> *i have car defiencent disorder i cant keep nothing long enough all stems from an unhappy childhood
> [snapback]2735854[/snapback]​*




:uh:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

notorious 67, i officially hate you :angry: well not really, im just jealous over that 75. sounds like a nice setup and its all you need. ive fucked up cars and i said fuck hopping too, 2 switches, 2 batts and 2 liftgate pumps in the back of my wagon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DusterNut_@Feb 17 2005, 12:05 AM
> *notorious 67, i officially hate you :angry:  well not really, im just jealous over that 75. sounds like a nice setup and its all you need. ive fucked up cars and i said fuck hopping too, 2 switches, 2 batts and 2 liftgate pumps in the back of my wagon.
> [snapback]2736444[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



but its a 76 :biggrin:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Feb 16 2005, 10:10 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> but its a 76  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2736460[/snapback]​*


ahh so its an impala then? i saw the round lights and thought 75 since you mostly see caprices. i got a 76 impala too, but its too much work for my lazy ass.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what the hell is going on around here


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

Car looks CLEEEEAN! Notorious


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

....


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

nice one notorious, lets get some pics back on this


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

fbvd


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 29 2005, 05:12 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2657734[/snapback]​*


I was wondering does anybody know if 80's caprice rear end , tierods a-arms basically all undercarriage do they fit on 76 caprice. You know the shit that you chrome undercarriage.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

think you would have better luck with caddy stuff


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

But the rear end is long would have still get it shorten for 13's. And I got a 80's caprice rear end with disc and it's molded already.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LETS GET BACK TO GLASSHOUSES....FUCK ALL THE NON-SENSE


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 17 2005, 08:59 PM
> * LETS GET BACK TO GLASSHOUSES....FUCK ALL THE NON-SENSE
> [snapback]2740583[/snapback]​*


amen


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin: NOTORIOUS76(SWITCH)


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 17 2005, 09:14 PM
> *:uh:  :biggrin: NOTORIOUS76(SWITCH)
> 
> [snapback]2740645[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

stock


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

couple more of my old house


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

some more of my white one, and some of my old black one,,,and some pics of the verts I had,,,,not sure if i have posted these in here...


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

some more of the white ht and the white vert


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

sorry forgot my black one,,, should hold you all over for a lil


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

is your new vert doin good homie


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 604IMPALA_@Feb 17 2005, 08:20 PM
> *stock
> [snapback]2741020[/snapback]​*



is that a 5 caprice, or a 6? i have a round headlight 76. i got mine from a demo derby guy. i traded him a 74 4 dr post for it.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Feb 18 2005, 09:46 AM
> *is that a 5 caprice, or a 6? i have a round headlight 76. i got mine from a demo derby guy. i traded him a 74 4 dr post for it.
> [snapback]2742930[/snapback]​*


round headlights = IMPALA


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

from ebay


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE PICS OF THAT BABY BLUE CONVERT FROM INDIVIDUALS THAT CAME OUT IN LRM FEB 2001 I BELEIVE?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

DAMN,I have always wanted a 75 DROP!!one of these days!


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Feb 18 2005, 08:37 AM
> *is your new vert doin good homie
> [snapback]2742630[/snapback]​*


oh man, I ran into some other issues and had to end up selling the car. Might build another ht though.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i just heard that someone most of us know or know of has a 75 or 76 vert for sale-------------------he might post it up here some time...... :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Feb 17 2005, 01:26 PM
> *nice one notorious, lets get some pics back on this
> [snapback]2738852[/snapback]​*


I should have bought this 74 Caprice when I had the chance, I could have got it for 7 g's just how it sits.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Feb 18 2005, 05:18 PM
> *i just heard that someone most of us know or know of has a 75 or 76 vert for sale-------------------he might post it up here some time...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2745241[/snapback]​*




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



 WHO?WHAT?WHERE?WHEN?........


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Wonder who that is?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 19 2005, 12:09 AM
> *Wonder who that is?
> 
> 
> ...


if you find out ....tell us.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

PAGE 74........  



:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

WHAT WOULD LOOK BETTER 13Z OR 4?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

14S ARE FINE ON THESE HEAVY ASS CARS.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

I got a question for all you glasshouse experts.


I have 14" Daytons with 175-70-14 Hancooks. They are new Daytons, I measured the back spacing and it was just over 2". Will this clear the rear wheel wells without rubbing?? The car will of course lay frame, and I going to have a problem with the wheels rubbing in the rear, WHAT ABOUT SKIRTS??????????


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

YOUR SKIRTS WILL CLEAR JASON


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Feb 22 2005, 06:27 PM
> *I got a question for all you glasshouse experts.
> I have 14" Daytons with 175-70-14 Hancooks. They are new Daytons, I measured the back spacing and it was just over 2". Will this clear the rear wheel wells without rubbing?? The car will of course lay frame, and I going to have a problem with the wheels rubbing in the rear, WHAT ABOUT SKIRTS??????????
> [snapback]2763243[/snapback]​*



70'S TIRES STILL MAY RUB


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 23 2005, 05:13 PM
> *70'S TIRES STILL MAY RUB
> [snapback]2767092[/snapback]​*



I will try them tonight. At least I got real Daytons, and they tuck a little better.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Feb 23 2005, 02:32 PM
> *I will try them tonight. At least I got real Daytons, and they tuck a little better.
> [snapback]2767200[/snapback]​*


You might have to shave your skirt a little, it inorder for it to fit. How did you change you namr to Notorious 76??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Feb 23 2005, 03:32 PM
> *I will try them tonight. At least I got real Daytons, and they tuck a little better.
> [snapback]2767200[/snapback]​*



IF THEY DO...I GOT A LITTLE TRICK THAT WILL FIX THAT NO PROBLEM....  


I'LL PM YOU


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Feb 23 2005, 05:40 PM
> *You might have to shave your skirt a little, it inorder for it to fit.  How did you change you namr to Notorious 76??
> [snapback]2767256[/snapback]​*


Gary did it for me.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Feb 22 2005, 06:27 PM
> *I got a question for all you glasshouse experts.
> I have 14" Daytons with 175-70-14 Hancooks. They are new Daytons, I measured the back spacing and it was just over 2". Will this clear the rear wheel wells without rubbing?? The car will of course lay frame, and I going to have a problem with the wheels rubbing in the rear, WHAT ABOUT SKIRTS??????????
> [snapback]2763243[/snapback]​*


If I remember correctly, since you have daytons they will clear the skirt fine with the hardware still attached to skirt.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG 76_@Feb 24 2005, 09:23 PM
> *If I remember correctly, since you have daytons they will clear the skirt fine with the hardware still attached to skirt.
> [snapback]2773183[/snapback]​*



I mounted my wheels last night, and after looking at them, I will have to narrow the rearend to lay frame and run skirts.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

this sucker fell to pg 3 and I know H.A.Phil likes himself some booth shots :biggrin: base is down things are happening!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Feb 25 2005, 08:18 PM
> *this sucker fell to pg 3 and I know H.A.Phil likes himself some booth shots  :biggrin:  base is down things are happening!
> [snapback]2778300[/snapback]​*



SWEET ASS...UHHH...GLASS........ :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Feb 25 2005, 08:18 PM
> *this sucker fell to pg 3 and I know H.A.Phil likes himself some booth shots  :biggrin:  base is down things are happening!
> [snapback]2778300[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hollymolly :0 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SHOW US THE HI-BEAMS :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG 76_@Feb 24 2005, 09:23 PM
> *If I remember correctly, since you have daytons they will clear the skirt fine with the hardware still attached to skirt.
> [snapback]2773183[/snapback]​*



the thing is, I want it to lay frame and ride with the car really low, not scraping, just riding really low with no rubbing.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

13's on glasshouse look gangsta ass hell dogg.....damn these are bad-ass!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

HHHHHHMMMMMMMM 

LOOK'S LIKE SOME 1 BOUGHT A GLASSHOUSE TODAY ,
BUT !!!! IT WASN'T ME  . I WONDER WHO IT WAS ????


:biggrin:


----------



## OG 76 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Feb 26 2005, 01:33 PM
> *the thing is, I want it to lay frame and ride with the car really low, not scraping, just riding really low with no rubbing.
> [snapback]2780376[/snapback]​*


yeah, to lay frame you will have to narrow rearend,,, my buddy did his a inch on both sides in his glasshouse and rode with 14x7daytons and juice,,,,looked lovely


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

MY DONATION TO THE WAR TANKS of LOWRIDING!!!! LOVE THEM GLASSHOUSES!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 27 2005, 08:15 PM
> *HHHHHHMMMMMMMM
> 
> LOOK'S LIKE SOME 1 BOUGHT A GLASSHOUSE TODAY ,
> ...


FUCKIN' H.A. PHIL THAT FUCKER IS CLEAN


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 27 2005, 07:15 PM
> *HHHHHHMMMMMMMM
> 
> LOOK'S LIKE SOME 1 BOUGHT A GLASSHOUSE TODAY ,
> ...


Finally got a 76.......looks good. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

nice one ha.Phil :thumbsup: :thumbsup: whats the plans?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Feb 28 2005, 12:33 AM
> *nice one ha.Phil  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: whats the plans?
> [snapback]2786849[/snapback]​*



MAYBE SELL???....WANT NEW WHEELS AND INTERIOR FOR 74'


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: let me get the quarter panels


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

76' IS FOR SALE...BEFORE I CHANGE MY MIND.....$2500.......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

do it got a 350 or 400


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

Here is my new 76. Just got is yesterday. 350/350 runs drives. I bought a 75 4dr post wrecker shell from one of my friends for $400, so I could trade another friend for this car. Not bad for $400. I have a fresh 400 to put in it first before I drive it tho. I'm not going to go too crazy on it, bag's/20's. I am going to have to drive it to work about 120 miles a day round trip, so I want a little comfort.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Feb 28 2005, 05:34 PM
> *...
> [snapback]2790003[/snapback]​*


NICE :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 28 2005, 10:30 AM
> *76' IS FOR SALE...BEFORE I CHANGE MY MIND.....$2500.......
> 
> [snapback]2788160[/snapback]​*





:0 

GOOOOD LUCK


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 28 2005, 10:12 PM
> *NICE :cheesy:
> [snapback]2791154[/snapback]​*



Thanks. I'll post pics as I do things to it this summer. Saved another Ghouse from a demo. And I am a demo driver myself.


----------



## impish (Sep 26, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: mine right behind ya some day :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Feb 28 2005, 11:35 AM
> *do it got a 350 or 400
> [snapback]2788408[/snapback]​*



350 with 104,000 miles...looks brand new


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Feb 28 2005, 04:32 PM
> *Here is my new 76. Just got is yesterday. 350/350 runs drives. I bought a 75 4dr post wrecker shell from one of my friends for $400, so I could trade another friend for this car. Not bad for $400. I have a fresh 400 to put in it first before I drive it tho. I'm not going to go too crazy on it, bag's/20's. I am going to have to drive it to work about 120 miles a day round trip, so I want a little comfort.
> [snapback]2789995[/snapback]​*


nice find


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

would a 700r4 fit in a my shit with out any mods?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: AFTER SEEING THIS...MAYBE I WILL REDO THIS ONE.....


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

what happened to everyone ??


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I ran across a post 76 caprice 4 door.........of course a derby car.....but it had driver and passenger sport remote mirrors, which is something that i have been looking 4 for a while. went to buy it 2 days later......gone. If anyone can help me on this serch for the FUCKING mirrors, please pm me let me know thanks :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

where is gnc gangsta at?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i think he dont even own a glass


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 1 2005, 07:24 PM
> *I ran across a post 76 caprice 4 door.........of course a derby car.....but it had driver and passenger sport remote mirrors, which is something that i have been looking 4 for a while.  went to buy it 2 days later......gone.  If anyone can help me on this serch for the FUCKING mirrors, please pm me let me know thanks  :uh:
> [snapback]2795505[/snapback]​*



I GOT THOSE MIRRORS BUT ONLY THE DRIVERS SIDE ONE IS REMOTE...  


*DOES ANYONE HAVE A GRILL AND HEADLIGHT BEZELS FOR A 76' CAPRICE?


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

for all the homies...............check this out............... :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

God Damn. Very nice except the dash.


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

I wonder how much it would be if it was cut for juice? Cuz i would cut that motherfucker quick.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that shit is so clean :biggrin:


----------



## GLASSHOUSE BANGIN SAV (Feb 18, 2005)

I luv 74-76' glasses but are there any pics of 77-79'z! i got a 77 and a 79' an wanna c sum pics!! p.s. glasshouses r da shiiiot!!!!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that is because this is a glasshouse fest which is 74-76 impala/caprice-------------77 beyond are not longer glasshouses.............. :uh:


> _Originally posted by GLASSHOUSE BANGIN SAV_@Mar 3 2005, 02:31 PM
> *I luv 74-76' glasses but are there any pics of 77-79'z!  i got a 77 and a 79' an wanna c sum pics!!  p.s. glasshouses r da shiiiot!!!!
> [snapback]2804650[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

are you sure we are all looking at the same dash---------because that dash is almost flawless.......you can always find a clean cover if you know where to look.......... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 2 2005, 04:19 PM
> *God Damn. Very nice except the dash.
> [snapback]2800032[/snapback]​*


----------



## GLASSHOUSE BANGIN SAV (Feb 18, 2005)

Im luv n da pics but r there any 77-79'z out there! I had 2 77'z an now i gotta 79 an finna build this one up fo sho!! P.S check the name GLASSHOUSES r the shiiiiot!!!


----------



## GLASSHOUSE BANGIN SAV (Feb 18, 2005)

your trippin 79'z the last year, if u don consider 77-79 houses then what r they!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

YO RICHEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GLASSHOUSE BANGIN SAV_@Mar 3 2005, 03:43 PM
> *your trippin 79'z the last year, if u don consider 77-79 houses then what r they!!
> [snapback]2804731[/snapback]​*



glassbacks? fishtanks? :biggrin: that verthouse is insane too rich from my blood! still hunting for stuff Tom!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

looks good bro.........hold them for a minute---i'll get right back to ya......o ya-----answer that homies question above bro........ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 3 2005, 02:45 PM
> * YO RICHEEEEEEE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2804742[/snapback]​*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Mar 3 2005, 03:50 PM
> *glassbacks? fishtanks?  :biggrin:  that verthouse is insane too rich from my blood! still hunting for stuff Tom!
> [snapback]2804772[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: YES SIR...I JUST REGISTERED MY 76' TODAY....NOW THE FUN BEGINS


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao:--------fishtanks............. :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Mar 3 2005, 02:50 PM
> *glassbacks? fishtanks?  :biggrin:  that verthouse is insane too rich from my blood! still hunting for stuff Tom!
> [snapback]2804772[/snapback]​*


----------



## GLASSHOUSE BANGIN SAV (Feb 18, 2005)

yo funny wit dat fishtank shit! ive been a lolo since i wuz born an neva heard dat bull!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

the only real "glasshouse" is the 76, thats when GM gave that body style the nickname, it really only applies to the 74-76.


----------



## GLASSHOUSE BANGIN SAV (Feb 18, 2005)

Yo dat fishtank shit is funny. i gotta admit i luv glasshouses to th fullest, but since the day i wuz born i been a lolo 4 life an neva heard dat bull!!


----------



## GLASSHOUSE BANGIN SAV (Feb 18, 2005)

thanx 4 da info homie, i will no longer refer to my 79 as a house, now i wan a 76'! that is the best year, at least they got the best lookin frontend!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 3 2005, 03:40 PM
> *are you sure we are all looking at the same dash---------because that dash is almost flawless.......you can always find a clean cover if you know where  to look.......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2804713[/snapback]​*



If you look at the pics on ebay, there is a big ass crack down the middle of the dash.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that is why i said if you know where to look you can find a clean upper dash piece to replace that--------the rest of it is clean............... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 3 2005, 03:57 PM
> *If you look at the pics on ebay, there is a big ass crack down the middle of the dash.
> [snapback]2805131[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 3 2005, 05:03 PM
> *that is why i said if you know where to look you can find a clean upper dash piece to replace that--------the rest of it is clean............... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2805181[/snapback]​*



Ok....I get it now :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Mar 3 2005, 06:25 PM
> *the only real "glasshouse" is the 76, thats when GM gave that body style the nickname
> [snapback]2804975[/snapback]​*


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

the only real "glasshouse" is the 76, thats when GM gave that body style the nickname, it really only applies to the 74-76. 

thanks notorious76.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

If anybody has a front filler panel or a grille for a 74 Impala hit me up.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Mar 4 2005, 02:23 PM
> *If anybody has a front filler panel or a grille for a 74 Impala hit me up.
> [snapback]2809284[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

I can try to get one. I have a buddy that's got about 15 71-76's, so I will see if he has one. Can it be a 75 non Caprice?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 5 2005, 07:26 AM
> *I can try to get one. I have a buddy that's got about 15 71-76's, so I will see if he has one. Can it be a 75 non Caprice?
> [snapback]2811880[/snapback]​*



SEE IF HE HAS GRILL AND HEADLIGHT RINGS FOR A 76' CAPRICE....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Item number: 4532485995	ebay.....for guam707


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 5 2005, 01:17 PM
> *Item number: 4532485995	ebay.....for guam707
> [snapback]2812769[/snapback]​*


Good looking out homie.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 5 2005, 06:26 AM
> *I can try to get one. I have a buddy that's got about 15 71-76's, so I will see if he has one. Can it be a 75 non Caprice?
> [snapback]2811880[/snapback]​*


Yeah, a 75 Impala one should fit, but not a Caprice one. Thanks for looking. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Mar 5 2005, 04:10 PM
> *Good looking out homie.
> [snapback]2813084[/snapback]​*



IT SAYS $125 buy it now.........NOT BAD PRICE..JUST ASK THE SELLER TO TAKE A LOWER PRICE...  


:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

11k og miles


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 6 2005, 02:22 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2815770[/snapback]​*


 :0 SPEECHLESS :tears: :tears:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

this one was low miles as well.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 6 2005, 02:22 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2815770[/snapback]​*



Fuck yea!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: There is no way in hell I would EVER fuck with that shit. I would roll it just the way it is. Too damn clean to do anything to. Damn.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

My 76 has 60,102 og miles on it. It still has the O.E. shocks on it.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

anything good at pomona rod?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 6 2005, 11:47 PM
> *anything good at pomona rod?
> [snapback]2817826[/snapback]​*


  NO I SPENT MY MONEY ON BEER AND ANOTHER SET OF 5.20'S :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 7 2005, 07:49 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2821099[/snapback]​*


guedo reppin MAJESTICS GLENDALE


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 6 2005, 02:21 PM
> *11k og miles
> [snapback]2815765[/snapback]​*


Is this car for sale?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Blue_@Mar 7 2005, 06:08 PM
> *Is this car for sale?
> [snapback]2821175[/snapback]​*


maybe but it would be ALOT of money


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :cheesy: 

VERY NICE !!!!!!!


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

Damn, gas prices are about to shoot through the roof probably. OPEC and Pres Bush and his workers are fucking shit up


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 6 2005, 05:22 PM
> *this one was low miles as well.
> [snapback]2815899[/snapback]​*



I recognize that house. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 7 2005, 08:48 PM
> * NO I SPENT MY MONEY ON BEER AND ANOTHER SET OF 5.20'S :biggrin:
> [snapback]2821093[/snapback]​*




money well spent :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

groupe knows how to do it


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Mar 8 2005, 07:35 AM
> *money well spent  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2822977[/snapback]​*


ON 13'S O'YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 8 2005, 12:42 PM
> *ON 13'S O'YEAH :biggrin:
> [snapback]2823610[/snapback]​*



do you need my shipping address??????????????????


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Mar 8 2005, 12:32 PM
> *do you need my shipping address??????????????????
> [snapback]2824025[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: SURE


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 8 2005, 02:39 PM
> *:cheesy: SURE
> [snapback]2824062[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Mar 8 2005, 02:37 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2824510[/snapback]​*


 :0 SHOPPING FOR A SUIT YET??? :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 7 2005, 12:43 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2817798[/snapback]​*


  I saw all these at the swapmeet Sunday :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 8 2005, 04:54 PM
> * I saw all these at the swapmeet Sunday :cheesy:
> [snapback]2825205[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 8 2005, 06:24 PM
> *:0 SHOPPING FOR A SUIT YET??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2824979[/snapback]​*



I am going to the same place I got my tux from when I got married. :biggrin: 


I just have to buy my wife a bad ass dress for her to wear.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Mar 8 2005, 06:52 PM
> *I am going to the same place I got my tux from when I got married.  :biggrin:
> I just have to buy my wife a bad ass dress for her to wear.
> [snapback]2825651[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 8 2005, 10:48 PM
> *
> [snapback]2826227[/snapback]​*



imma get my wife a bad ass dress homie, you gonna be like :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


just dont get your girl mad at you, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Mar 8 2005, 09:07 PM
> *imma get my wife a bad ass dress homie, you gonna be like  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> just dont get your girl mad at you, lol.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2826385[/snapback]​*


  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 9 2005, 12:46 AM
> *  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2826815[/snapback]​*


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

anyone looking for a 74 caprice vert......... :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ONE MORE HOUSE......


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

for sale or trade 5500 obo ...need gone


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin: CAN I HAVE SOME OF YOUR PARTS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy: NICE PIC BEAN


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 12 2005, 06:14 PM
> *:cheesy: NICE PIC BEAN
> 
> [snapback]2843183[/snapback]​*


thanks,that is a beautiful pic.... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:angry: WHERE THE HELL IS EVERYONE?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

update on the one i posted

fuckin fuck fuckin sold the fucker the fuckin fuck had my number...fucker


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

just tryin to slap this motor trans and rear end on together :angry:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

wetsanding


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...9&category=6162


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...5&category=6162


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...0&category=6162


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

HYDROHYPE'S GLASSHOUSE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what is that about a 42 moonroof aint it or 44? love it though :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice roof...alot of work to put that in a glass....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Mar 15 2005, 05:28 PM
> *what is that about a 42 moonroof aint it or 44? love it though :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


A 42"


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

HYDROHYPE'S !! :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Mar 16 2005, 02:23 AM
> *HYDROHYPE'S !! :0
> [snapback]2857201[/snapback]​*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 16 2005, 02:00 AM
> *A 42"
> [snapback]2856918[/snapback]​*


damn that 44 is going to look crazzy then


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Mar 17 2005, 10:16 AM
> *damn that 44 is going to look crazzy then
> [snapback]2863576[/snapback]​*



 FITS LIKE A GLOVE THOUGH.... :ugh: O.J.'S GLOVE...... :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 17 2005, 02:53 PM
> * FITS LIKE A GLOVE THOUGH.... :ugh: O.J.'S GLOVE...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2864767[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 16 2005, 11:38 PM
> *
> [snapback]2861772[/snapback]​*



:uh: :0 ...after seeing that pic again...i can't wait to hook my 76' up....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.theglasshouse.co.uk/


:biggrin: GOOD EATIN' IN THE U.K.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 17 2005, 04:53 PM
> * FITS LIKE A GLOVE THOUGH.... :ugh: O.J.'S GLOVE...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2864767[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: is there any pics with 44 iches on?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

WHATCHA GUYS KNOW ABOUT THIS? :biggrin: 

NEW IN THE BOX....


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 18 2005, 01:30 PM
> * WHATCHA GUYS KNOW ABOUT THIS? :biggrin:
> 
> NEW IN THE BOX....
> [snapback]2869676[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 18 2005, 01:30 PM
> * WHATCHA GUYS KNOW ABOUT THIS? :biggrin:
> 
> NEW IN THE BOX....
> [snapback]2869676[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 18 2005, 10:44 PM
> *:cheesy:    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2871672[/snapback]​*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latinluv (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Mar 15 2005, 12:51 AM
> *update on the one i posted
> 
> fuckin fuck fuckin sold the fucker the fuckin fuck had my number...fucker
> [snapback]2852289[/snapback]​*


update 2, not sold just got a new water pump...i went this afternoon ALL POWER.
will be mine! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

da M


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Anybody ever put a Ford 9 inch rear end w/ disc brakes on a Glasshouse? Need to replace mine, and was wondering if one of thoes would work. Just don't want to get in over my head in trying to modify one. Any pics please post.


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Mar 20 2005, 02:58 PM
> *update 2, not sold just got a new water pump...i went this afternoon ALL POWER.
> will be mine!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2877402[/snapback]​*



mmmm, all power. the windows on mine go up so damn quick, way faster than a new car.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Mar 21 2005, 10:05 AM
> *mmmm, all power.    the windows on mine go up so damn quick,  way faster than a new car.
> [snapback]2881094[/snapback]​*


i got the money im wondering if i should sit on it and let the price drop or go get it this weekend.....


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

tttttt


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

older pics still,comin along though


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

update wetsanded and lifted now,long way to go still..


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Mar 21 2005, 08:46 PM
> *update wetsanded and lifted now,long way to go still..
> [snapback]2885316[/snapback]​*


 :0 LOOKING GOOD SO FAR


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 21 2005, 11:00 PM
> *:0 LOOKING GOOD SO FAR
> [snapback]2886175[/snapback]​*


SURE IS. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Mar 21 2005, 11:36 AM
> *Anybody ever put a Ford 9 inch rear end w/ disc brakes on a Glasshouse?  Need to replace mine, and was wondering if one of thoes would work.  Just don't want to get in over my head in trying to modify one.  Any pics please post.
> [snapback]2880910[/snapback]​*


i heard they dont fit, cuz thats what i wanted to do but you never know though


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Mar 22 2005, 06:25 AM
> *i heard they dont fit, cuz thats what i wanted to do but you never know though
> [snapback]2887470[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the info. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Mar 21 2005, 07:46 PM
> *update wetsanded and lifted now,long way to go still..
> [snapback]2885316[/snapback]​*


Looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

this one is nice....................:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Mar 21 2005, 07:20 PM
> *tttttt
> [snapback]2885084[/snapback]​*


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Mar 21 2005, 09:36 AM
> *Anybody ever put a Ford 9 inch rear end w/ disc brakes on a Glasshouse?  Need to replace mine, and was wondering if one of thoes would work.  Just don't want to get in over my head in trying to modify one.  Any pics please post.
> [snapback]2880910[/snapback]​*


i have a rear end outta 86 caprice .(cop car..positrac :biggrin: ) enven lets me run 14x7 deeps and skirts


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Mar 22 2005, 05:19 PM
> *i have a rear end outta 86 caprice .(cop car..positrac :biggrin: )  enven lets me run 14x7 deeps and skirts
> [snapback]2890005[/snapback]​*


so the 80s rear ends bolt right up homie?? i thought they dont


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Mar 22 2005, 09:03 PM
> *so the 80s rear ends bolt right up homie?? i thought they dont
> [snapback]2891643[/snapback]​*


i had to have my driveline shortened bout 1 1/2 inches


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

here is a link for the glasshouse homies..............
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

now this i don't ever get........and i have seen it alot............over 15 g's.......reserve not met and it's a bucket................................and people still bidding............what the f...........

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...4537078597&rd=1


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:angry: THIS SHOULD BE A CRIME.....


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 23 2005, 01:20 PM
> *:angry: THIS SHOULD BE A CRIME.....
> [snapback]2895086[/snapback]​*



DAMN!!! haven't seen you in a while, como estas? P.m. me your # to keep in touch...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 23 2005, 01:22 PM
> *DAMN!!! haven't seen you in a while, como estas? P.m. me your # to keep in touch...
> [snapback]2895091[/snapback]​*



NACHO!........WASSUP WITH THE BBQ CHICKEN


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

you know you want to buy it tom........................for any price.........:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 23 2005, 12:20 PM
> *:angry: THIS SHOULD BE A CRIME.....
> [snapback]2895086[/snapback]​*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 23 2005, 01:25 PM
> *you know you want to buy it tom........................for any price.........:roflmao:
> [snapback]2895107[/snapback]​*



AS LONG AS IT COMES WITH A 5 GALLON GAS CAN AND LIGHTER.....POOR 74'


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

and a box of matches..................... :biggrin: ...i kinda like that big ass bowtie emblem in the front of the grill though..... :biggrin: ---------------ya right.............:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 23 2005, 12:26 PM
> *AS LONG AS IT COMES WITH A 5 GALLON GAS CAN AND LIGHTER.....POOR 74'
> 
> 
> [snapback]2895110[/snapback]​*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 23 2005, 03:20 PM
> *:angry: THIS SHOULD BE A CRIME.....
> [snapback]2895086[/snapback]​*


 :nono: :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 23 2005, 01:26 PM
> *AS LONG AS IT COMES WITH A 5 GALLON GAS CAN AND LIGHTER.....POOR 74'
> 
> 
> [snapback]2895110[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 24 2005, 01:26 PM
> *
> [snapback]2900548[/snapback]​*


 :0 NICE. I WANT IT :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Mar 22 2005, 08:16 PM
> *i had to have my driveline shortened bout 1 1/2 inches
> [snapback]2891751[/snapback]​*


All you had to deal with was the driveline? Everything else worked okay?


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Mar 24 2005, 10:19 PM
> *All you had to deal with was the driveline?  Everything else worked okay?
> [snapback]2903458[/snapback]​*


yep


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I GOT AN OG LIMITED SLIP REAR OVER HERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

13s on glasshouses is no prob right?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Mar 25 2005, 12:51 PM
> *13s on glasshouses is no prob right?
> [snapback]2905516[/snapback]​*


You're going to have to Grind the fuck out of the front Calipers, I put two spacers on each side of mine and those shits still rubbed on the caliper :angry: Looked pretty clean though.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

13s look good on them with juice but with out juice 14s are cool well thats how i see it :biggrin:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

SO MY 14S WILL RUB WHEN I PUT THEM ON MY GLASSHOUSE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you got skirts or no skirts


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 23 2005, 11:51 AM
> *now this i don't ever get........and i have seen it alot............over 15 g's.......reserve not met and it's a bucket................................and people still bidding............what the f...........
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...4537078597&rd=1
> [snapback]2894951[/snapback]​*



Cuz them damn 26" dub spinner rims and tires probably cost 12,000


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

no skirts


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you good then


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Mar 26 2005, 06:32 PM
> *no skirts
> [snapback]2911004[/snapback]​*



THERES A NICE TRICK TO PUT THE SKIRTS ON WITH 14'S....  


(YOU STILL HAVE TO TRIM THE REAR WHEEL-WELL WITH NON-DAYTON RIMS...JUST JUST BARELY RUB)


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 27 2005, 08:55 PM
> *
> [snapback]2915802[/snapback]​*



 LOVE THAT CAR...... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.carjunky.com/cgi-bin/class/atl....d=second&id=348


 who's close to rhoade island....free rag..... :angry:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Mar 27 2005, 08:08 PM
> *
> [snapback]2915861[/snapback]​*



That's sweet. Is that the one you have been trying to sell?


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

they better cost 12 g's and it better come w/ a stack of 100's in case locked in the trunk too..... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 26 2005, 03:33 PM
> *Cuz them damn 26" dub spinner rims and tires probably cost 12,000
> [snapback]2910564[/snapback]​*


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

so 13" zenith cross laced spokes on 5.20s gonna rub with skirts??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 28 2005, 04:36 PM
> *they better cost 12 g's and it better come w/ a stack of 100's in case locked in the trunk too..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2919829[/snapback]​*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

phill looks like you had some 24s on the rider huh lol


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Mar 28 2005, 04:11 PM
> *That's sweet. Is that the one you have been trying to sell?
> [snapback]2919657[/snapback]​*


sure is ....lost interest ..need new project


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Mar 31 2005, 06:02 AM
> *phill looks like you had some 24s on the rider huh lol
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...YUP...HAD SOME 17'S FOR ABOUT 8 MONTHS ON IT.... :biggrin: 


:uh: WHAT WAS I THINKING..... :buttkick:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i know what you were thinking bro--------you were thinking these are the set of rims w/ the "GOOD" tires on them....so i'll put these on for a minute or two till i get the funds for my 14"................. :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 31 2005, 12:15 PM
> *LOL...YUP...HAD SOME 17'S FOR ABOUT 8 MONTHS ON IT.... :biggrin:
> :uh: WHAT WAS I THINKING..... :buttkick:
> [snapback]2934667[/snapback]​*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 31 2005, 03:55 PM
> *i know what you were thinking bro--------you were thinking these are the set of rims w/ the "GOOD" tires on them....so i'll put these on for a minute or two till i get the funds for my 14"................. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2935311[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Mar 31 2005, 05:02 AM
> *phill looks like you had some 24s on the rider huh lol
> 
> 
> ...


Is this really your car Phil????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :0 YES!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 3 2005, 11:20 PM
> *:uh:  :0 YES!
> [snapback]2949977[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Spotted in parking lot today in Pasadena :biggrin: Camera phones do come in handy sometimes


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

t.t.t........................................................ :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

you get the idea of what theyre good for


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i wish some of those freakin' idiots would call us up and give us all the good stuff off those cars before they rolled them into the derby's.................... :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Apr 7 2005, 03:40 PM
> *i wish some of those freakin' idiots would call us up and give us all the good stuff off those cars before they rolled them into the derby's.................... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2969102[/snapback]​*


we have a 76 gonna smash it sunday, were getting rid of the interior is in great shame its like a couch brown smells like cuban cigars


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Apr 7 2005, 03:40 PM
> *i wish some of those freakin' idiots would call us up and give us all the good stuff off those cars before they rolled them into the derby's.................... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2969102[/snapback]​*



 WHERE DO YOU THINK I GOT MY PARTS FROM......  


:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 7 2005, 03:49 PM
> *we have a 76 gonna smash it sunday, were getting rid of the interior is in great shame its like a couch brown smells like cuban cigars
> [snapback]2969129[/snapback]​*




 ......I NEED THE METAL TRIM FROM THE DASH....ABOVE THE GLOVE BOX....


SAYS CAPRICE CLASSIC......


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 7 2005, 09:31 PM
> * WHERE DO YOU THINK I GOT MY PARTS FROM......
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2970669[/snapback]​*


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 7 2005, 11:43 PM
> * ......I NEED THE METAL TRIM FROM THE DASH....ABOVE THE GLOVE BOX....
> SAYS CAPRICE CLASSIC......
> [snapback]2970855[/snapback]​*


ill loook tommorrow chances are slim though we sold the interior last night along with the windows


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

side trims or bumperettes? chrome edge trim for quater windows? please let me know :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Apr 8 2005, 04:51 PM
> *side trims or bumperettes? chrome edge trim for quater windows? please let me know :biggrin:
> [snapback]2974158[/snapback]​*


everything related to the windows were sold with the windows, nah were keeping the bumperettes on i got the back passenger quater trim. this car was missing the header panel,all of the caprice trim,hood ornament,tha bullshit thats before the hood what it called, and tailights i got the original tires theyre were like new back in 1980. theres a junk yard in southern illinois thats got a 69 caprice unmolested they want like 2500 for it though


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GNC Gangzta_@Dec 3 2003, 12:13 PM
> *One 4 y'all
> [snapback]1360601[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 8 2005, 06:19 PM
> *everything related to the windows were sold with the windows, nah were keeping the bumperettes on i got the back passenger quater trim. this car was missing the header panel,all of the caprice trim,hood ornament,tha bullshit thats before the hood what it called, and tailights i got the original tires theyre were like new back in 1980. theres a junk yard in southern illinois thats got a 69 caprice unmolested they want like 2500 for it though
> [snapback]2974532[/snapback]​*


 cool,..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

76'


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

in japan :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TRYING TO SEE WHAT COLOR I WANT TO MATCH BURG. INTERIOR


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i like this one tom......................


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0 as do I !!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Apr 11 2005, 03:14 PM
> *i like this one tom......................
> [snapback]2985242[/snapback]​*


This is a tight color. Might have re-think the color of mine.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 DAM RICHEE.......THAT IS NICE.....LOOKS GOOD SHAVED TOO....HMMMMM! IDEAS :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks to walt.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 12 2005, 12:08 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2987387[/snapback]​*


WOW NICE BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

that shaved g house is clean.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 7 2005, 03:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...











See what some people dont understand, is that alot of the cars that we demo are way too rotten to even try to fix. I have demo'd for 5 years now, and it is fun as hell. But, going to car shows is fun too. Dont bash on us demo drivers. Alot of us are going to newer cars. There are guys wanting too much for 71-6 GM sedans and wagons. Some guys will pay $1500 for a shell to demo. I have a 76 house myself that I am gonna bag for shows. My car is clean, and I saved it from gettin demo'd by a friend of mine. I traded him a 75 4dr post Impala for it. Dont worry, there are plenty of houses left out there for all of you guys.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:tears: STILL...............WHY?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

fuckin red necks


:tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

this guy said he paid 20,000 for this paint?? hes a fool but nice house though


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm at least we know their safe to drive .

i kinda get what your sayin,if u come across a ride that has 80 pecent cancer,and ain't worth the fuck i would probally demo derby it to.

for the price u pay to fix it u could probaly find one in way better shape for half the amount.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> http://nwdemoderby.com/main/uploads/post-13-1111981751.jpg[/img]
> See what some people dont understand, is that alot of the cars that we demo are way too rotten to even try to fix. I have demo'd for 5 years now, and it is fun as hell. But, going to car shows is fun too. Dont bash on us demo drivers. Alot of us are going to newer cars. There are guys wanting too much for 71-6 GM sedans and wagons. Some guys will pay $1500 for a shell to demo. I have a 76 house myself that I am gonna bag for shows. My car is clean, and I saved it from gettin demo'd by a friend of mine. I traded him a 75 4dr post Impala for it. Dont worry, there are plenty of houses left out there for all of you guys.
> [snapback]2991174[/snapback]​[/quote


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Apr 11 2005, 04:14 PM
> *i like this one tom......................
> [snapback]2985242[/snapback]​*



:0 :biggrin: ...had this on my computer......


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...&category=42606




:0 and all you gotta do is pay $1 at the junkyard for one...w/o box


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

we can safely assume that there's no 13s on this one..so i cropped it to save the heartbreak :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Apr 14 2005, 07:50 AM
> *we can safely assume that there's no 13s on this one..so i cropped it to save the heartbreak :biggrin:
> [snapback]2999118[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Apr 14 2005, 09:50 AM
> *we can safely assume that there's no 13s on this one..so i cropped it to save the heartbreak :biggrin:
> [snapback]2999118[/snapback]​*




thats the funniest shit I have read on here in a long time.




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

HEY-----------------he has clean moldings around his side windows though.................fisuker................. :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Apr 14 2005, 05:50 AM
> *we can safely assume that there's no 13s on this one..so i cropped it to save the heartbreak :biggrin:
> [snapback]2999118[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Apr 14 2005, 02:29 PM
> *HEY-----------------he has clean moldings around his side windows though.................fisuker................. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3000313[/snapback]​*



I like them better without that moulding on the quarter windows.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Apr 14 2005, 08:50 AM
> *we can safely assume that there's no 13s on this one..so i cropped it to save the heartbreak :biggrin:
> [snapback]2999118[/snapback]​*


is that little john in there.????..lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Apr 13 2005, 08:21 PM
> *fuckin red necks
> :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:
> [snapback]2997334[/snapback]​*



Most of us are not "fuckin red necks". Some are. So fuck you. I dont bash all of the guys on here that put those ugly ass 13 inch wire wheels on their houses. THAT LOOKS SO FUCKING GAY. uffin: uffin: :thumbsdown: :scrutinize:  Every fucking house on this site has goddamn wires on it. Every car looks the same. What is wrong with 18's and 20's??? I'm a hot rodder too, and why are you all so fucking pissed off at us for "taking your cars"??? One skid on the 60's wagon thread said that all of us need to be killed.... Jezus Christ :around: Man, if this is how all of you guys think, I am gonna leave this site. Not one group of people can have all of the cars. So what if I want to demo a 74 Glasshouse???? BIG FUCKING DEAL. So what if I want to bag MY 76, and roll 20's??? Every person can do what they want. But too much of the same thing all the time gets fucking old.


FUCK YOU


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Apr 14 2005, 08:05 PM
> *Most of us are not "fuckin red necks". Some are. So fuck you. I dont bash all of the guys on here that put those ugly ass 13 inch wire wheels on their houses. THAT LOOKS SO FUCKING GAY.  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsdown:  :scrutinize:    Every fucking house on this site has goddamn wires on it. Every car looks the same. What is wrong with 18's and 20's??? I'm a hot rodder too, and why are you all so fucking pissed off at us for "taking your cars"??? One skid on the 60's wagon thread said that all of us need to be killed.... Jezus Christ :around:  Man, if this is how all of you guys think, I am gonna leave this site. Not one group of people can have all of the cars. So what if I want to demo a 74 Glasshouse???? BIG FUCKING DEAL. So what if I want to bag MY 76, and roll 20's???  Every person can do what they want. But too much of the same thing all the time gets fucking old.
> FUCK YOU
> [snapback]3002430[/snapback]​*



 EASY 76'...HE WAS JOKING...HE'S A FUCKING RED-NECK... :roflmao: 
THIS IS A ''LOWRIDER'' SITE...OF COURSE OUR HOUSES WILL HAVE WIRES...AND YES..13'S...I ONLY ROLL 14'S THOUGH...DON'T GET ALL BUTT HURT OVER ANYTHING ANYONE SAYS HERE ON LAYITLOW...IF IT WEREN'T FOR THE DEMO GUYS...WE WOULDN'T FIND SOME OF THE PARTS WE NEED ANYWAY...I DON'T APPROVE OF BASHING GLASSHOUSES...FUCK THAT...USE A CADILLAC...
THERES A COUPLE HOUSES POSTED HERE WITH 20'S THAT LOOK COO...


BUT DON'T LET THE DOOR HIT YOU ON THE WAY OUT :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Apr 14 2005, 06:50 AM
> *we can safely assume that there's no 13s on this one..so i cropped it to save the heartbreak :biggrin:
> [snapback]2999118[/snapback]​*


 :0 BIG ASS RIMS....AND A ITTY-BITTEY SUNROOF......



:uh: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah its a damn shame that they do shit like that to the 70s chevys :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 14 2005, 11:39 PM
> *:0 BIG ASS RIMS....AND A ITTY-BITTEY SUNROOF......
> :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3002940[/snapback]​*


they could have that but you know how we do it lil rims with big moonroofs :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Apr 14 2005, 09:59 PM
> *they could have that but you know how we do it lil rims with big moonroofs :biggrin:
> [snapback]3003057[/snapback]​*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

T T T


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Apr 14 2005, 07:05 PM
> *Most of us are not "fuckin red necks". Some are. So fuck you. I dont bash all of the guys on here that put those ugly ass 13 inch wire wheels on their houses. THAT LOOKS SO FUCKING GAY.  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsdown:  :scrutinize:    Every fucking house on this site has goddamn wires on it. Every car looks the same. What is wrong with 18's and 20's??? I'm a hot rodder too, and why are you all so fucking pissed off at us for "taking your cars"??? One skid on the 60's wagon thread said that all of us need to be killed.... Jezus Christ :around:  Man, if this is how all of you guys think, I am gonna leave this site. Not one group of people can have all of the cars. So what if I want to demo a 74 Glasshouse???? BIG FUCKING DEAL. So what if I want to bag MY 76, and roll 20's???  Every person can do what they want. But too much of the same thing all the time gets fucking old.
> FUCK YOU
> [snapback]3002430[/snapback]​*



Find a chill pill and then leave the site. When these guys can put those big rims on their cars and get them to lay, maybe then they will get some respect on this site.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Apr 14 2005, 11:05 PM
> *Most of us are not "fuckin red necks". Some are. So fuck you. I dont bash all of the guys on here that put those ugly ass 13 inch wire wheels on their houses. THAT LOOKS SO FUCKING GAY.  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsdown:  :scrutinize:    Every fucking house on this site has goddamn wires on it. Every car looks the same. What is wrong with 18's and 20's??? I'm a hot rodder too, and why are you all so fucking pissed off at us for "taking your cars"??? One skid on the 60's wagon thread said that all of us need to be killed.... Jezus Christ :around:  Man, if this is how all of you guys think, I am gonna leave this site. Not one group of people can have all of the cars. So what if I want to demo a 74 Glasshouse???? BIG FUCKING DEAL. So what if I want to bag MY 76, and roll 20's???  Every person can do what they want. But too much of the same thing all the time gets fucking old.
> FUCK YOU
> [snapback]3002430[/snapback]​*



first of all SHUT THE FUCK UP, I didnt diss anyone for putting big wheels on the cars ALTHOUGH THAT SHIT IS FUCKING UGLY AND IGNORANT LOOKING.


I was talking about the demo derby guys fucking up 2 door glasshouses by smashing them to death, until they wont even roll anymore.


so basically, you can kiss mother fucking ass, and stick your 20's and airbags up your mother fucking ass, THIS IS A LOWRIDER WEBSITE, 13" WIRES BELONG HERE, YOU DONT.


here is a site more suitable for you. http://www.yourgonnaruinaglasshousewith20s.com/fuckingmoron


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Apr 17 2005, 10:48 PM
> *first of all SHUT THE FUCK UP, I didnt diss anyone for putting big wheels on the cars ALTHOUGH THAT SHIT IS FUCKING UGLY AND IGNORANT LOOKING.
> I was talking about the demo derby guys fucking up 2 door glasshouses by smashing them to death, until they wont even roll anymore.
> so basically, you can kiss mother fucking ass, and stick your 20's and airbags up your mother fucking ass, THIS IS A LOWRIDER WEBSITE, 13" WIRES BELONG HERE, YOU DONT.
> ...


someone is bitter, lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

On a brigher note, I did spent the past 6 hours D/A sanding the inside of my trunk for new paint.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Apr 17 2005, 07:54 PM
> *On a brigher note, I did spent the past 6 hours D/A sanding the inside of my trunk for new paint.
> [snapback]3013477[/snapback]​*



 where's the update pics?........ :biggrin: 

i need huey to stop by and take some fresh pics of my 76'...


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 18 2005, 01:18 AM
> * where's the update pics?........ :biggrin:
> 
> i need huey to stop by and take some fresh pics of my 76'...
> [snapback]3014135[/snapback]​*




I still got some more sanding to do before I paint it, I am building the battery rack this week also. I got the dash top out of the car now, I got the single speaker dash top, but I am just gonna make a nice plate to hold 2 smaller speakers, so it will be stereo.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

huey take them damn pics homie! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 dam...looky!!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...7969021305&rd=1


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Apr 17 2005, 07:48 PM
> *first of all SHUT THE FUCK UP, I didnt diss anyone for putting big wheels on the cars ALTHOUGH THAT SHIT IS FUCKING UGLY AND IGNORANT LOOKING.
> I was talking about the demo derby guys fucking up 2 door glasshouses by smashing them to death, until they wont even roll anymore.
> so basically, you can kiss mother fucking ass, and stick your 20's and airbags up your mother fucking ass, THIS IS A LOWRIDER WEBSITE, 13" WIRES BELONG HERE, YOU DONT.
> ...



www.youareacocksuckingfucksitckprickwithgayass13s.com/suckmydickfuckstick

I guess I am part of the wrong site. I am going to leave. I really dont understand why people(some of which are moron fuckstick's), get all fuckin bent out of shape when they see a house gettin smashed. IF it is a rotten ass bucket, smash it. How many of you guys have ever gotten a Glasshouse from say Wisconsin or anywhere in that area that snows all the time???? Tell me fuckers. You all would rather spend you money on weed, than put that kind of $$$ into fixing a car from up there. So dont get sand in your pussies over that. I thought I would come here, and get good ideas, but all I see is the SAME FUCKING THING. 13in wires and dros. I guess I will have to go find somewhere else where the people on here arent complete moron fucksticks. I have dealt with some of you, and there are some nice guys out there. I am not saying all of you are bad, just some. I'll keep posting nice pics of glasshouse's gettin smashed just to fuck with some of you.

God Damn, look at this berry. Gettin smashed April 30th. $500 car. Got it in SoCal. Clean ass car too. No rot anywhere. HAHAHAHA.


























Well Bitches........I am outta this fuckin dump.


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

damn...thats cold


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Apr 18 2005, 09:07 PM
> * You all would rather spend you money on weed, than put that kind of $$$ into fixing a car from up there.
> Well Bitches........I am outta this fuckin dump.
> [snapback]3017843[/snapback]​*




first off bitch, I spent $8000 on just my 76, and second off, glad to see you leave this site.

and I dont mess with weed or any other drugs, your probably a ****** who smokes weed and listens to Lil John.

your gonna ruin another glasshouse with big wheels and bags, YOU BITCH.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

RIP


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: boo-whooo......

GOOD-BYE..... :wave: 


THANKS FOR FUCKING UP OUR GLASSHOUSE FEST.... :angry:


SAVE THE GRILL FOR GUAM707.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Apr 18 2005, 08:07 PM
> *www.youareacocksuckingfucksitckprickwithgayass13s.com/suckmydickfuckstick
> 
> I guess I am part of the wrong site. I am going to leave. I really dont understand why people(some of which are moron fuckstick's), get all fuckin bent out of shape when they see a house gettin smashed. IF it is a rotten ass bucket, smash it. How many of you guys have ever gotten a Glasshouse from say Wisconsin or anywhere in that area that snows all the time???? Tell me fuckers. You all would rather spend you money on weed, than put that kind of $$$ into fixing a car from up there. So dont get sand in your pussies over that. I thought I would come here, and get good ideas, but all I see is the SAME FUCKING THING. 13in wires and dros. I guess I will have to go find somewhere else where the people on here arent complete moron fucksticks. I have dealt with some of you, and there are some nice guys out there. I am not saying all of you are bad, just some. I'll keep posting nice pics of glasshouse's gettin smashed just to fuck with some of you.
> ...


take your bitch ass some where else


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 18 2005, 10:34 PM
> *:uh: boo-whooo......
> 
> GOOD-BYE..... :wave:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 18 2005, 10:34 PM
> *:uh: boo-whooo......
> 
> GOOD-BYE..... :wave:
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Unregistered

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



:dunno:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

damn what was that all about :biggrin: ignorant fucks smashing cars with useable parts still on em :uh:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

Glasshomies...Im stuck betwen a rock and a hard place trying to get my car done for the 30th...i got a 76 caprice clip off a member here a few months back and the headlight buckets were shot (need plating) the guy out here (useless tit) that does plastic vacuum plating with his "nasa technology crap" has a 12 WEEK turnaround, so unless i plan on not rollin this summer i need to find nice to great condition buckets for 76 caprice, any thought parts ideas or lines on some would make me pretty damn happy otherwise all these long days and nights with no sleep are gonna be wasted with no car this year.. :angry: shouldn't have slept on those nos ones on ebay a month back, but i had no idea that buddy was gonna throw a 12 week turnaround at me...thanks for any ideas, its all i need parts wise really to get this one rollin, and just so were on the same page, painting them "chrome" is definatley not an option haha :biggrin: I know this is long shot, but worth a shot at that...and if any derby guys are reading this with some good ones, ill send you mine pay all shipping and break some bread, i guess you dont need to be blingin' on the demo circut!  
please lemme know
M76


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Apr 20 2005, 05:25 PM
> *Glasshomies...Im stuck betwen a rock and a hard place trying to get my car done for the 30th...i got a 76 caprice clip off a member here a few months back and the headlight buckets were shot (need plating) the guy out here (useless tit) that does plastic vacuum plating with his "nasa technology crap" has a 12 WEEK turnaround, so unless i plan on not rollin this summer i need to find nice to great condition buckets for 76 caprice, any thought parts ideas or lines on some would make me pretty damn happy otherwise all these long days and nights with no sleep are gonna be wasted with no car this year.. :angry: shouyldnt have slept on those nos ones on ebay a month back, but i had no idea that buddy was gonna throw a 12 week turnaround at me...thanks for any ideas, its all i need parets wise really to get rollin, and just so were on the same page, painting "chrome"them isnt an option haha  :biggrin:  I know this is long ass shot, but worth a shot...and if any deby guys are reading this with some good ones, ill send you mine pay all shipping and break some bread, i guess you dont need to be blingin' on the demo circut!
> please lemme know
> M76
> [snapback]3027309[/snapback]​*


Try this web site; http://www.junkyarddog.com. I recently bought a rear sway bar from under a '76 Caprice through that site. Check them out. Let us all know if that helps.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

thanks alot tyrone, I have added my inquiry, fingers crossed! :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Apr 20 2005, 05:33 PM
> *thanks alot tyrone, I have added my inquiry, fingers crossed! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3027344[/snapback]​*


  No problem! I try my best to help anybody. Good luck!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Apr 20 2005, 03:25 PM
> *Glasshomies...Im stuck betwen a rock and a hard place trying to get my car done for the 30th...i got a 76 caprice clip off a member here a few months back and the headlight buckets were shot (need plating) the guy out here (useless tit) that does plastic vacuum plating with his "nasa technology crap" has a 12 WEEK turnaround, so unless i plan on not rollin this summer i need to find nice to great condition buckets for 76 caprice, any thought parts ideas or lines on some would make me pretty damn happy otherwise all these long days and nights with no sleep are gonna be wasted with no car this year.. :angry: shouldn't have slept on those nos ones on ebay a month back, but i had no idea that buddy was gonna throw a 12 week turnaround at me...thanks for any ideas, its all i need parts wise really to get this one rollin, and just so were on the same page, painting them "chrome" is definatley not an option haha  :biggrin:  I know this is long shot, but worth a shot at that...and if any derby guys are reading this with some good ones, ill send you mine pay all shipping and break some bread, i guess you dont need to be blingin' on the demo circut!
> please lemme know
> M76
> [snapback]3027309[/snapback]​*


I'LL PM YOU MAIDEN76...  GOT A GUY IN KENTUCKY THAT WILL HOOK UP THOSE PARTS...( AND YES ,HE'S A DERBY GUY)


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

PICS FOR HARBOR AREA PHIL :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: UPDATE PICS


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

EVEN GOT THE WHEEL WELL TRIMS


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

AND SKIRTS :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

CLEAN ASS INTERIOR


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

NO CRACKS ON THE DASH PAD


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Lookin real good HarborPhil!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Your making me jealous....LOL!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

THANKS FOR STOPPING BY ROD



:wave: NEXT UP...PALM SANDER...GET ALL THAT PEELING RED PRIMER OFF....


THEN THE SIDE MOLDINGS CAN BE PUT ON


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Here is my 76 impala, 1 yr. in the making, fully wrapped, moulded and painted frame. The underside of the body, all fuel/brake lines and every single fuckin bolt has been sandblasted and painted. 1 inch belly split and 1 inch extention on the a- arms, dropped uppers and (coming soon) all adjustible rear suspension. 
 
Engine work includes: painted chevy 350 bored .40 over, Edelbrock RPM Air-Gap intake, rebuilt factory heads, old school R.V. cam, Comp Cam roller tip rockers,Summit geardrive timing, 2 piece timing cover, and all the chrome that Auto-zone and Checker had in stock. Holley Lowrider Avenger 650 cfm carb. on order. True Rider did the paint on the frame.
Paint and interior is still about another year away.

I didnt want to post up my shit until it was done but im taking off on a month long bussiness trip and hopfully be to busy for the rest of my life.

Now that im done bragging, hit me up with some feed back, here is my house.


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

and some more :0


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

...... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn homie that shit coming out real good man


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

thanks homies, thats alot coming from the two of you.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

fa sh manwe just like you dog tryin to build these glasshouses up right man and you in the right direction. i wanna see that mathafuckdone  but take you time homie and map shit out right and you will be on top of the stack homeboy


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

From the ground up, loco. I just cant wait to drive that fucker again. I miss my boat. You know. And now its bigger and better. And like its said "hopfully my glass will tap that ass." But , i am going single pump. Time to REALLY get to work, Going for 30's. 
Thanks for the props and insperation.

I remeber this picture like it was yesterday
|
\/


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Where is the "glasshomie" GNC gangsta at??I got much love for that House he's got, mean ass 3 wheel.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:thumbsup: doing it right homie..glad to have some updated pics of your classhouse up on here..that is one mean ass stance up front, i thought mine was bad,,,your gonna have to get a new set of fronts everytime you get gas ! haha.keep us posted for sure ...I'm impressed!

also thnx Tom for the hook! comin' through! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice project by hilltop cc


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

phil has cadillac floor mats in a CHEVY BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 23 2005, 01:32 PM
> *phil has cadillac floor mats in a CHEVY BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> [snapback]3041658[/snapback]​*



LOL....DAM CRESTS WOULDN'T COME OFF..... :roflmao: 


THEY WILL BE GONE SOON....(OLD OWNER PUT THOSE IN...)


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any 1 have any pics of soem 71-73's impalas?
i know their not glass houses but they do fall in the same family.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

love the72 the 73 the most out them two years ima get me one 1 day


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

72 ann drop got to luv it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 24 2005, 11:55 AM
> *any 1 have any pics of soem 71-73's impalas?
> i know their not glass houses but they do fall in the same family.
> [snapback]3044739[/snapback]​*



WHERES THE PICS OF YOUR NEW PROJECT :biggrin: ?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

new project huh? holdin out aint ya magraw


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Apr 24 2005, 10:07 PM
> *new project huh? holdin out aint ya magraw
> [snapback]3046984[/snapback]​*


 :0 I HOPE THAT WASN'T SUPPOSED TO BE A SECRET....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

if it was,, phil let the cat out the bag :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...5&category=6162


:0 7 g's......dam.....at least its a landau...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

at least it's still all gm bro............... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 23 2005, 12:32 PM
> *phil has cadillac floor mats in a CHEVY BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> [snapback]3041658[/snapback]​*


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

anyone here know where to get sheet metal for a 75 caprice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

impala bobs


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Apr 25 2005, 12:29 PM
> *
> [snapback]3049756[/snapback]​*




:0 ....I SEE A CADI BACK THERE.....


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BLVD ACES 74


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 25 2005, 05:19 PM
> *:0 ....I SEE A CADI BACK THERE.....
> [snapback]3050826[/snapback]​*


  got two coupes now ...82 and 84


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Apr 25 2005, 08:44 PM
> *BLVD ACES 74
> [snapback]3052090[/snapback]​*



YOU MEAN 75'?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hell yeah


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

YOUR RIGHT 75


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 25 2005, 04:51 AM
> *WHERES THE PICS OF YOUR NEW PROJECT :biggrin: ?
> [snapback]3046894[/snapback]​*


its at the mechanic right now,had to get ridd of a few bugs,new battery ,new radiator,distibutor,bushings,and a few other little things,
i got it registered today ,i'm just waiting to get it out from the shop.

i'll post pics of it soon,its a 71 impala custom.
i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 26 2005, 02:08 PM
> *its at the mechanic right now,had to get ridd of a few bugs,new battery ,new radiator,distibutor,bushings,and a few other little things,
> i got it registered today ,i'm just waiting to get it out from the shop.
> 
> ...



   


:0 71-76...THATS RIGHT!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Apr 26 2005, 04:24 AM
> *YOUR RIGHT 75
> [snapback]3053086[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: very nice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nice 72-------- :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Apr 27 2005, 01:54 AM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

here you go homies------------------not a glasshouse but it looks clean-----------73 vert in cali............. :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...4545861551&rd=1


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn that shit is clean as fuck


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wow


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm alot of nice 71-73's ,the blue 73 is clean.

keep the pics commin


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

NICE PICS


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: that looks like a clean 74


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

T T T


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

here is another one for the homies.............. :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...4545668991&rd=1


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thats a clean 75 looks like everthing was well takin care of


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any new pics or improvements on any rides over the weekend?

my should be rollin out this week hopefully.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any new pics or improvements on any rides over the weekend?

my should be rollin out this week hopefully.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hope you can get some pics of your shit homie would like to see some


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

when i get it back i'll take soem pics for ya


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 1 2005, 09:25 PM
> *when i get it back i'll take soem pics for ya
> [snapback]3082684[/snapback]​*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tru


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

74 sports coupe i think


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

this 4 magraw


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@May 2 2005, 09:49 PM
> *this 4 magraw
> 
> 
> ...


damm that fuckers clean ,
got any more pics of it.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@May 2 2005, 09:47 PM
> *74 sports coupe i think
> 
> 
> ...


u sure ,

looks like a 71


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SEVENTY-ONE


----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)

here is mine, sorry pictures are too big :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOCHON_@May 2 2005, 09:37 PM
> * here is mine, sorry pictures are too big  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3086798[/snapback]​*


THAT'S LOOKS LIKE BRAWLEY,CA :dunno:


----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)

here are two more :thumbsup: let me know what you think


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

oh we got another glasshouse rider in this piece, solid 74 homie looks real good hope you going to do the damn thang to it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 2 2005, 05:35 PM
> *u sure ,
> 
> looks like a 71
> [snapback]3085591[/snapback]​*


yall right


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 NOW THATS YELLOW.......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

it kinda says `cotion` dont it lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

NICE 74'...NEED ANY PARTS LET ME...(US)...KNOW...



 GOT SOME SKIRTS RIGHT HERE FOR YA...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

skirt it up


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@May 3 2005, 01:00 AM
> *yall right
> 
> 
> ...



that car looks clean, except for the white interior. :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

and fir the non grill :uh:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

this guy is crazy........................

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW

a 4 door----- :uh:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 3 2005, 08:12 PM
> *this guy is crazy........................
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW
> ...


damm tha t guy ain't fully around with the price.

some one will buy it and slamm soem 26's on it.

u know what they say,

1 mans junk is another mans treasure.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats crazy to me


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

T T T


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

we need new glasshouse pictures.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

go head its your turn to post em up we did all we can do lol


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

i never knew there were so many....i gotta buy a long sleeve shirt so no one steals my tricks.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tricks huh so what you going to do put lambo doors on a glasshouse fool :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@May 4 2005, 12:14 PM
> *tricks huh so what you going to do put lambo doors on a glasshouse fool :biggrin:
> [snapback]3094762[/snapback]​*


MAN I TOLD YOU TO KEEP THAT SHIT IN THE DOWNLOW!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:nono:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 4 2005, 01:29 AM
> *we need new glasshouse pictures.
> [snapback]3092446[/snapback]​*


Ask and you shall receive. Found these on a Japanese site.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

that last ride looks nice any more pics


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 4 2005, 05:02 PM
> *that last ride looks nice any more pics
> [snapback]3095619[/snapback]​*


I'm searching some Japanese sites right now. I'll be posting some in the other "fest". So, check 'em out!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any 1 have any pics of that 73 rag top called," WILD ONE its was around a wile back,it was green and had some graphics.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

good lookin out tyrone. too bad its in japan.one of the nicest ive seen.  i also need some new bitches.["ask and you shall recieve"]figured i would try!


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

heres where its at now..literally stayed up for a couple weeks with some good friends to get it together for a cruise this weekened, alot of compramises where made to get it out..now its a matter of takin it back apart and puttin it back together right, skirts 13's custom grill wet sand polish and striping to go still..maybe a new int?..not fully happy with the match as it is..just wanted to let my homies know i haven't been sleeping for the last lil while :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 4 2005, 04:13 PM
> *heres where its at now..literally stayed up for a couple weeks with some good friends to get it together for a cruise this weekened, alot of compramises where made to get it out..now its a matter of takin it back apart  and puttin it back together right, skirts 13's custom grill wet sand polish and striping to go still..maybe a new int?..not fully happy with the match as it is..just wanted to let my homies know i haven't been sleeping for the last lil while :biggrin:
> [snapback]3095830[/snapback]​*



 VERY NICE.....I LIKE THE SHAVED FRONT EMBLEM.....DOOR HANDLES,TRIM....  


MORE PICS PLEASE...... :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: nice


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERVING U 2_@May 2 2005, 08:38 PM
> *THAT'S LOOKS LIKE BRAWLEY,CA :dunno:
> [snapback]3086810[/snapback]​*



it does. :0


----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 4 2005, 05:13 PM
> *heres where its at now..literally stayed up for a couple weeks with some good friends to get it together for a cruise this weekened, alot of compramises where made to get it out..now its a matter of takin it back apart  and puttin it back together right, skirts 13's custom grill wet sand polish and striping to go still..maybe a new int?..not fully happy with the match as it is..just wanted to let my homies know i haven't been sleeping for the last lil while :biggrin:
> [snapback]3095830[/snapback]​*


he
y matty ,heres some shots just before paint

[attachmentid=163199]
[attachmentid=163200]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 4 2005, 05:05 PM
> *I'm searching some Japanese sites right now. I'll be posting some in the other "fest". So, check 'em out!
> [snapback]3095630[/snapback]​*


what other fest


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 4 2005, 06:13 PM
> *heres where its at now..literally stayed up for a couple weeks with some good friends to get it together for a cruise this weekened, alot of compramises where made to get it out..now its a matter of takin it back apart  and puttin it back together right, skirts 13's custom grill wet sand polish and striping to go still..maybe a new int?..not fully happy with the match as it is..just wanted to let my homies know i haven't been sleeping for the last lil while :biggrin:
> [snapback]3095830[/snapback]​*


i like em with the ass down :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 4 2005, 04:13 PM
> *heres where its at now..literally stayed up for a couple weeks with some good friends to get it together for a cruise this weekened, alot of compramises where made to get it out..now its a matter of takin it back apart  and puttin it back together right, skirts 13's custom grill wet sand polish and striping to go still..maybe a new int?..not fully happy with the match as it is..just wanted to let my homies know i haven't been sleeping for the last lil while :biggrin:
> [snapback]3095830[/snapback]​*


Very nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

thanks guys, feels good to roll it finally, thanks for the spy cam shot stupafy


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 4 2005, 04:13 PM
> *heres where its at now..literally stayed up for a couple weeks with some good friends to get it together for a cruise this weekened, alot of compramises where made to get it out..now its a matter of takin it back apart  and puttin it back together right, skirts 13's custom grill wet sand polish and striping to go still..maybe a new int?..not fully happy with the match as it is..just wanted to let my homies know i haven't been sleeping for the last lil while :biggrin:
> [snapback]3095830[/snapback]​*



Looking good Mayne! :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

Thnx Skandalouz..  


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 4 2005, 10:37 PM
> * VERY NICE.....I LIKE THE SHAVED FRONT EMBLEM.....DOOR HANDLES,TRIM....
> MORE PICS PLEASE...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3097477[/snapback]​*


dont have many Tom, heres the patterns i did with a $7 airbrush from like an equivalent of a walmart tool depot not the original design intent I was in visioning,but not completely dissapointed, she dont flick to well but kinda get the jist, needs some striping to bring things up, just dont think i have the quality resources avail here to get it done properly, maybe a road trip :dunno:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 5 2005, 10:30 PM
> *Thnx Skandalouz..
> dont have many Tom, heres the patterns i did with a $7 airbrush from like an equivalent of a walmart tool depot  not the original design intent I was in visioning,but not completely dissapointed, she dont flick to well but kinda get the jist, needs some striping to bring things up, just dont think i have the quality resources avail here to get it done properly, maybe a road trip :dunno:
> [snapback]3102709[/snapback]​*


Goodness........that looks pretty mint. I think you should make a road trip too.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice maiden


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn...coming out gangsta!!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 6 2005, 07:30 AM
> *Thnx Skandalouz..
> dont have many Tom, heres the patterns i did with a $7 airbrush from like an equivalent of a walmart tool depot  not the original design intent I was in visioning,but not completely dissapointed, she dont flick to well but kinda get the jist, needs some striping to bring things up, just dont think i have the quality resources avail here to get it done properly, maybe a road trip :dunno:
> [snapback]3102709[/snapback]​*





*BEAUTIFUL*​


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

Damn bro that is super clean I like the color and lace a lot.


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

Here is a pic of mine


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

another


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

sorry the pic came out big


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:worship: SICK :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@May 6 2005, 11:24 PM
> *another
> [snapback]3107725[/snapback]​*



I like :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 5 2005, 11:30 PM
> *Thnx Skandalouz..
> dont have many Tom, heres the patterns i did with a $7 airbrush from like an equivalent of a walmart tool depot  not the original design intent I was in visioning,but not completely dissapointed, she dont flick to well but kinda get the jist, needs some striping to bring things up, just dont think i have the quality resources avail here to get it done properly, maybe a road trip :dunno:
> [snapback]3102709[/snapback]​*


 :0* HOLY FUCKIN' SHIT BATMAN, THAT MUTHAFUCKA IS CLEAN*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn sure is clean ass imp more pics :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 VERY NICE IMPALA......DAM.....I'D LIKE TO SEE THAT IN PERSON....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 6 2005, 06:30 AM
> *Thnx Skandalouz..
> dont have many Tom, heres the patterns i did with a $7 airbrush from like an equivalent of a walmart tool depot  not the original design intent I was in visioning,but not completely dissapointed, she dont flick to well but kinda get the jist, needs some striping to bring things up, just dont think i have the quality resources avail here to get it done properly, maybe a road trip :dunno:
> [snapback]3102709[/snapback]​*



damm that looks good .

a little pinstripin won't hurt


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@May 7 2005, 01:23 AM
> *Here is a pic of mine
> [snapback]3107718[/snapback]​*


 DAMN THAT IS FUCKIN SICK MAN :biggrin: :biggrin: I FINDED MY NEW WALLPAPER :cheesy: YOU NEED TO KEEP THAM PICS COMEING MAN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

here goes a few pics of soem 71-76 caprices and impalas,
not on 13's but atleast their not demolition derby rides,and theirs still hope.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

here goes 1.

could u picture this car rollin with soem little jon blastin outta it.

i found it a little to much for me.


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

> *DAMN THAT IS FUCKIN SICK MAN  I FINDED MY NEW WALLPAPER  YOU NEED TO KEEP THAM PICS COMEING MAN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK*




Thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 8 2005, 10:26 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3111913[/snapback]​*



i remember that, thats from menace to society right?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 8 2005, 03:26 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3111913[/snapback]​*




USA #1........... :cheesy: :biggrin: now that's old school :roflmao:


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's some more


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ehere they at? :0


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

sorry here it is


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

New Dash


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

how much you get that dash for dogg


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

Here is the engine :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

About $115.00 for the dash cap, but that dash cluster is from another car. I had to remove 2 dash clusters (alot of work and cussing) to make mine original again (my old dash cluster was cracked in half).


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 8 2005, 09:56 PM
> *About $115.00 for the dash cap, but that dash cluster is from another car. I had to remove 2 dash clusters (alot of work and cussing) to make mine original again (my old dash cluster was cracked in half).
> [snapback]3113224[/snapback]​*


cap from impala bobs?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

looks real good though


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Yes, the dash cap is from Impala Bobs. This was a before pic of the dash. It was pretty "Chessy" looking.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

looks real good what did you paint the lower dash with?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

let me get it :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 8 2005, 01:49 PM
> *i remember that, thats from menace to society right?
> [snapback]3111998[/snapback]​*


I remember that shit......they were bumpin some song that was knocking House of Pain.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

lookin much better Dogg..whats the ext color gonna be? love seeing all these houses/verts gettin ready for summer! good work guys

heres a 76 caprice nose/header on the bay goin reasonable right now...got a few days left though..says he will part it out..look into it if your swappin

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...&category=34204


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm that dash looks clean.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hey prican 72 what set up you got? got pics of that


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

on ebay......


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

> *hey prican 72 what set up you got? got pics of that*



I got a four pump set up will have pic up soon


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

whats up tom?

hows the glasshomes doin?


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

.


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey lowcadi here is my setup


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

clean shit homie, whats that an adel :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@May 10 2005, 11:54 PM
> *clean shit homie, whats that an adel :0
> [snapback]3122723[/snapback]​*


nah im wrong an adex


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

FOUR PUMPIN'


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Maiden 76(31), 


HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG HOMIE :biggrin: ......I HOPE YOU GOT TO CRUISE YOUR HOUSE TODAY


:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ill smoke to that uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 ........................................................................................................ :uh:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

[attachmentid=168627]


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

[attachmentid=168628]


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i have seen this car in person and i never even noticed this..................... :0


> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 12 2005, 11:29 PM
> *[attachmentid=168628]
> [snapback]3133549[/snapback]​*


----------



## UltimateCutlass (Oct 22, 2003)

[attachmentid=168925]ULTIMATE RIDERS
one of da greats


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:rofl:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

I GOT SOME NEW PIX IN POST YOUR RIDE OF MY GLASSHOUSE


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

thnx guys..birthday kinda sucked no ridin..and now we got rain :angry:


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

[attachmentid=169750]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 14 2005, 01:52 AM
> *thnx guys..birthday kinda sucked no ridin..and now we got rain :angry:
> [snapback]3137751[/snapback]​*





 ..........RAIN SUCKS


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 13 2005, 04:29 AM
> *[attachmentid=168628]
> [snapback]3133549[/snapback]​*


holy crap...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BOTH ARE FOR SALE................


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn it was a boring ass b-day for me and im broke


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:angry: Happy B day anyways Lowcadi...money comes n goes your house is there for ya everyday!


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 16 2005, 03:50 PM
> * BOTH ARE FOR SALE................
> [snapback]3145872[/snapback]​*


how much and where at.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@May 17 2005, 12:11 AM
> *damn it was a boring ass b-day for me and im broke
> [snapback]3147257[/snapback]​*


 thanks bra yeah im always going to have my place to rest my head at but shits not rollin how i want it to  but its all good im going to come up soon


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 16 2005, 10:34 PM
> *:angry:  Happy B day anyways Lowcadi...money comes n goes your house is there for ya everyday!
> [snapback]3147370[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: HAPPY BIRTHDAY...



I FEEL YA ON THE MONEY THING...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Thanks homeboy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the only update is the 350 got bored .40 over and the heads are still in the shop still waitin on them, the 400 was going in there but that had fell through so stuck with the 350


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)

anybody know where i can get glasshouse front end in good shape at a good price on the east coast?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

damn near 100 pages. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@May 17 2005, 02:41 AM
> *the only update is the 350 got bored .40 over and the heads are still in the shop still waitin on them, the 400 was going in there but that had fell through so stuck with the 350
> [snapback]3147603[/snapback]​*




I think you will be happy with the 350 homie, 400's can be a beeaatch at times. Its not worth it for a few extra HP, my 350 will put out about 400 very reliable HP, but a 400 with 400 hp is trouble in the making. 



and a bored out 400 is a real problem, they will over heat about at fast as a torta can eat. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah i heard some stuff about them 400 and there heads. but you cant go wrong with a 350, them tortas are a mathafucker


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool 76


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice color.....


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

come on, 100 pages is almost here. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

:biggrin:



page 100


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

a 100 pages strong,

i know we'll hit 150 by the end of the year.

hey notorious whats up with the catalog?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 18 2005, 02:04 PM
> *a 100 pages strong,
> 
> i know we'll hit 150 by the end of the year.
> ...



they were mailed out last week, if you aint seen it by next week let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

cool thanks man


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

CHEERS!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

WOW..100 PAGES....I'M VERY HAPPY WE HAVE THIS MANY HOUSE FAMILY





:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 18 2005, 03:03 PM
> * CHEERS!!!!
> [snapback]3155659[/snapback]​*


 :tears: :tears: 100 pages :tears: :tears:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:dunno:" why you crying?why you crying?" geoge lopez


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin: Finally 100!!!!!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

finaaly learned how to attach


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

attach somethin


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

postem up!! 

King Of Rimz(29)
Happy B Day Rod!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 18 2005, 03:03 PM
> * CHEERS!!!!
> [snapback]3155659[/snapback]​*


aww


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

reposts more than likely but always good to look at


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Apr 27 2005, 09:03 PM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


love this one.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

post pick with custom grills :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

HAPPY B-DAY ROD


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

we got alote of glasshouse riderz b-days in May, hope you had a good b-day homie


----------



## UltimateCutlass (Oct 22, 2003)

ULTIMATE RIDERS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah he got on dat azzzzzz


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

t t t


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:biggrin:

wat kind of car is this? :dunno:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 20 2005, 07:33 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3165025[/snapback]​*


any pics of the whole car??


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@May 22 2005, 11:30 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> wat kind of car is this? :dunno:
> [snapback]3169488[/snapback]​*


 It's a red car.
:biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

74


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@May 22 2005, 06:49 PM
> *74
> 
> 
> ...


Is this black one Phil's?????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

DAM...FOR A MINUTE I THOUGH IT WAS....UNTIL I SAW NO BUMPER GUARDS....


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@May 22 2005, 08:14 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

me too.....................................:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 20 2005, 05:10 PM
> *love this one.
> [snapback]3165153[/snapback]​*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

we should start a car club just for us GLASSHOUSE HOUSE RIDAZ / G-HOUSE RIDAZ C.C :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

''FIRMECASA'S''



:biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

"housemates" hahaha :machinegun::dunno: 

heres a few i dont think i saw on here just going through..ah well if they are re-posts its still something better to look as opposed to our blah blah blahs


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

gettin up


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

photochopped


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

nnn


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

bvc


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

wht


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

4jap


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

that plasma is in the wrong kind of "house" :uh:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

smorez


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

more


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Nice pics!!!! I need to get on my Glasshouse before summer is over......


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@May 24 2005, 10:06 PM
> *we should start a car club just for us GLASSHOUSE HOUSE RIDAZ / G-HOUSE RIDAZ C.C  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3179795[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice....THANKS MAIDEN...ALL SAVED ON MY COMPUTER


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

Mint
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...4551248894&rd=1


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn that shit nice :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

belt buckle


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

this was my boys back in the day...then he sold it, and when the dude that bought it picked it up...he rolled it off of the trailer...then my boy bought it back for like 300 bucks...now its just in a garage somewhere rotting away!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 26 2005, 02:50 AM
> *this was my boys back in the day...then he sold it, and when the dude that bought it picked it up...he rolled it off of the trailer...then my boy bought it back for like 300 bucks...now its just in a garage somewhere rotting away!!!
> 
> 
> ...


aint that a 73 with a 76 clip?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 26 2005, 02:44 AM
> * belt buckle
> [snapback]3184538[/snapback]​*


i really want that :0


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

here is my new shit. Another $500 and shes ready to go in.:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

motor lookin tight like how is going to match the car


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i'm interested to know myself............ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@May 26 2005, 12:20 AM
> *aint that a 73 with a 76 clip?
> [snapback]3184548[/snapback]​*


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 25 2005, 03:14 AM
> *gettin up
> [snapback]3180335[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Got some new orange rims for mi casa :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 26 2005, 05:59 PM
> *i'm interested to know myself............ :biggrin:
> [snapback]3187452[/snapback]​*


im pretty sure it is cuz i remember that rear end and it had them 73 bumpers


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :0 STILL FOR SALE?........ :angry: DAM...WHERE COULD I PUT THAT ONE AT....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

and its going for the super low for like 2500 damn :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@May 26 2005, 10:33 PM
> *and its going for the super low for like 2500 damn :angry:
> [snapback]3188540[/snapback]​*




:0 ..........MAN........THAT....FUCKING SUCKS........WHAT STATE IS IT IN?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 27 2005, 12:36 AM
> *:0 ..........MAN........THAT....FUCKING SUCKS........WHAT STATE IS IT IN?
> [snapback]3188547[/snapback]​*


shit they who owned that sold it now the person who bought it dont want it no more man it needs a real owner :angry: hes in Arkanses i think he gots in the clasifieds homie


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@May 26 2005, 10:40 PM
> *shit they who owned that sold it now the person who bought it dont want it no more man it needs a real owner :angry:  hes in Arkanses i think he gots in the clasifieds homie
> [snapback]3188568[/snapback]​*



CAN I PARK IT AT YOUR HOUSE.... :biggrin: BRING MY HOUSE TO YOUR HOUSE...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


MY LADY WOULD KILL ME IF I BROUGHT ANOTHER ONE HOME...

 UNLESS IT WAS A RAG


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 27 2005, 12:52 AM
> *CAN I PARK IT AT YOUR HOUSE.... :biggrin: BRING MY HOUSE TO YOUR HOUSE...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


no prob homie but dont get mad if i barrow some parts :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

pics for the homie Tom.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

THANK YOU NOTORIOUS.....


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

This Impala man can not stay outta here (GLASSHOUSE FEST). I have got to get me a '76. uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@May 28 2005, 01:02 AM
> *This Impala man can not stay outta here (GLASSHOUSE FEST).  I have got to get me a '76. uffin:
> [snapback]3193329[/snapback]​*




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=180031&st=0


AND THERES A NICE BLUE ON IN CLASSIFIED TOO.....


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 28 2005, 08:50 AM
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=180031&st=0
> AND THERES A NICE BLUE ON IN CLASSIFIED TOO.....
> [snapback]3194007[/snapback]​*


If only a bit closer to home. uffin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Yep this one is for sale 2800, got some trade-cash offers we're considering.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

1976 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE FOR SALE 2800.00 
Heres the link, shouldnt last long at this price.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

get this car someone....... :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

not a hose but its a duece :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh:  nice...there you go angelo..... :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@May 28 2005, 05:37 PM
> *1976 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE FOR SALE 2800.00
> Heres the link, shouldnt last long at this price.
> [snapback]3194788[/snapback]​*


Gone, SOLD...too cheap


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@May 26 2005, 10:59 AM
> *motor lookin tight like how is going to match the car
> [snapback]3186079[/snapback]​*



Thanks alot homie, its going in my '76. fully boxed frame. color is 2001 hyundai green. 

The motor has got a mild cam, "noisy" gear drive, rpm air gap intake, roller tip rockers, ARP bolts, holly lowrider 670 carb, and all the chrome auto zone has.

Ill have more install pics tomarrow


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cant wait to see it together bra


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam...where'd everyone go????????????


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I finally got a grille (Thanks to TopDogg) for my 74. I also got a set of 75 Impala tailights for it. Slowly.....but surely my "Glasshouse" will be done..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I COULD SAY THAT WITH MINE TO ITS A REAL SLOW PROCESS BUT ITS GETTIN THERE


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@May 30 2005, 01:41 PM
> *not a hose but its a duece :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That one right there is very clean, but I thought a '72 Caprice and Impala were considered to be part of the "Glasshouse" family? Can some one clear this up once and for all?!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

74 75 76 caprice and impalas are glasshouses


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 2 2005, 10:20 AM
> *74 75 76 caprice and impalas are glasshouses
> [snapback]3213576[/snapback]​*


(I know I'm going to get blasted for this) I remember hearing a verse from 'Ice Cube's' song *'Rolling With Tha Lench Mob' where he says, '...when I'm rollin' in a 7 deuce Glasshouse'. Now I'm not saying because 'Ice Cube' said it it makes it true, but he had to get that information from somebody to put that into a song.*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i remember that, but cube dont know better


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 2 2005, 01:42 AM
> *I COULD SAY THAT WITH MINE TO ITS A REAL SLOW PROCESS BUT ITS GETTIN THERE
> [snapback]3212877[/snapback]​*


I like the new name... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

finaly


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

another one


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

I keeping them coming


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

last one for tonight


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that mathafucka right, whats that a 75 caprice?, tight homie :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

is that a moonroof i see? what size is it?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 2 2005, 01:57 PM
> *I like the new name... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3214407[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

no moon half vinly top


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GNC Gangzta_@Dec 3 2003, 06:13 PM
> *One 4 y'all
> [snapback]1360601[/snapback]​*


man that mother fucker is hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whacha know bout that homie :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 4 2005, 09:29 PM
> *whacha know bout that homie :uh:
> [snapback]3225265[/snapback]​*


  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

is it true that black is the hardest color to paint?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

im cutting mine after I get back from LA. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Jun 6 2005, 08:07 PM
> *is it true that black is the hardest color to paint?
> [snapback]3233900[/snapback]​*


thats what they say but i wouldnt know


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jun 6 2005, 09:28 PM
> *im cutting mine after I get back from LA.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3234218[/snapback]​*


thats good to hear


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's mine at the Show in San Jose Cali


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: 

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jun 6 2005, 07:28 PM
> *im cutting mine after I get back from LA.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3234218[/snapback]​*



WHEN YOU COMING?....CUZ MAN...I NEED TO GET YOU HIGH......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

its clean though :0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that 72 clean clean


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

74 74


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

here's a pic i took from the fontana show,i have a few more 72-76 i'll post the rest later


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

all very nice glasshouse's...dam those cars look fucicn clean when they r did up right.!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

here goes a black 76 for the homie Tom...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

DAM...LIKE THAT GRILL....


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

nice pics crenchaw..loving the triple black..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THIS MATHAFACKA CLEAN AS HELL I LIKE THE CUSTOM GRILL AND THE MOON :0 :cheesy:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 15 2005, 12:32 AM
> *THIS MATHAFACKA CLEAN AS HELL I LIKE THE CUSTOM GRILL AND THE MOON :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

Damn that's nice


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Lot of nice G-House's at the show. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 14 2005, 09:32 PM
> *THIS MATHAFACKA CLEAN AS HELL I LIKE THE CUSTOM GRILL AND THE MOON :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


shit i think thats thw hardest lookin glass house ive seen dam im lovin tha black one.!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

THE GRILL SAYS IT ALL.!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn! that one with the 22's looks good! I would rather see it on 14's though, but all in all its clean.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 14 2005, 08:55 PM
> *here goes a black 76 for the homie Tom...
> [snapback]3272700[/snapback]​*


i know where to get that same grill,
but i ain't sayin where .


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

coool rides, more pics please


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 15 2005, 11:51 AM
> *i know where to get that same grill,
> but i ain't sayin where .
> [snapback]3276920[/snapback]​*



dam you.................  ................... :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 15 2005, 10:51 AM
> *i know where to get that same grill,
> but i ain't sayin where .
> [snapback]3276920[/snapback]​*


Airbagit.com


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

they cool but i like to keep it og


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

the black glasshouse is tight as hell, the grill looks tight to, but personally i like the stock grill gold plated like the one on the first page, that boy is clean, by the way, to the owner of the super clean black caprice, nice glass house


----------



## EL BANDITO (Jan 15, 2005)

we should start a car club just for us GLASSHOUSE HOUSE RIDAZ / G-HOUSE RIDAZ C.C 

Ya!!! Let's do that. I'm down! Are you? I got a 7deuce Impala Custom---lifted, too.


----------



## EL BANDITO (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@May 24 2005, 10:06 PM
> *we should start a car club just for us GLASSHOUSE HOUSE RIDAZ / G-HOUSE RIDAZ C.C  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3179795[/snapback]​*






How's would our "PLAQUE" look like?

 *G-HOUSE C.C.*


----------



## EL BANDITO (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL BANDITO_@Jun 17 2005, 05:29 AM
> *How's would our "PLAQUE" look like?
> 
> G-HOUSE C.C.
> [snapback]3285032[/snapback]​*




Oh sh*t, I mean..."how would our PLAQUE would look like?"

 *G-HOUSE C.C.*  

 *G-HOUSE*_ C.C. _


----------



## EL BANDITO (Jan 15, 2005)

Damn, something wrong w/ those "fonts", man! Sh*t!!!


----------



## EL BANDITO (Jan 15, 2005)

_G-HOUSE _


----------



## EL BANDITO (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL BANDITO_@Jun 17 2005, 05:39 AM
> * G-HOUSE
> [snapback]3285067[/snapback]​*


_


 _G-HOUSE_ _


----------



## EL BANDITO (Jan 15, 2005)

Man, forget this sh*t, these "fonts" sucks!


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

found this


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EL BANDITO_@Jun 17 2005, 07:03 AM
> *we should start a car club just for us GLASSHOUSE HOUSE RIDAZ / G-HOUSE RIDAZ C.C
> 
> Ya!!! Let's do that. I'm down! Are you? I got a 7deuce Impala Custom---lifted, too.
> [snapback]3284981[/snapback]​*


you got any pics bandito


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## EL BANDITO (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 17 2005, 08:04 AM
> *you got any pics bandito
> [snapback]3285461[/snapback]​*





Ya!!! I'll get that in.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@May 26 2005, 03:20 AM
> *aint that a 73 with a 76 clip?
> [snapback]3184548[/snapback]​*


yes sir... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh:  LOOKS GOOD WITH THEM COLOR SPOKES


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks to walt


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 
for the glasshouse peeps
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...&category=40017


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any more pics of the purple 1 with the fade aways


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 DAM ROD...THAT SHIT IS CLEAN...I WISH MY WOOD LOOKED HAT CLEAN


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 21 2005, 04:22 PM
> *any more pics of the purple 1 with the fade aways
> [snapback]3303424[/snapback]​*



 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LOVE THE OLD SCHOOL LOOK......


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Anybody got pics of Glasshouse's w/ continental kit???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JUST THESE...NEED TO SCAN MY PICS OF MY 74' WHEN IT WAS PRIMERED W/72 SPOKES AND KIT :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 got some old skool pics of some 71-76 doen the old skool way,supremes,or bolt on spokes,etc


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 14 2005, 09:29 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





look at the opera (side) window,its a big plastic cover over the window, my 75 had that same shit on it, but i took mine off. Was it a option in that year. or was it like j.c.whitney order? its only the third one i have seen so if anyone has some info, post that shit.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

theres a couple around here with those ''brougham'' style windows....


 i don't know if i like them or not?!?!?!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

me neither :uh: its cool i guess :0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 22 2005, 04:31 PM
> * JUST THESE...NEED TO SCAN MY PICS OF MY 74' WHEN IT WAS PRIMERED W/72 SPOKES AND KIT :biggrin:
> [snapback]3307794[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

Any1 know where I can get a set of rocker panels for a 75-76 impala custom or caprice


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Jun 23 2005, 05:38 AM
> *look at the opera (side) window,its a big plastic cover over the window,  my 75 had that same shit on it, but i took mine off. Was it a option in that year. or was it like j.c.whitney order? its only the third one i have seen so if anyone has some info, post that shit.
> [snapback]3309260[/snapback]​*


i think their custom made, i hear a few people would add em to their 74-76 back in the days.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@Jun 23 2005, 06:10 PM
> *Any1 know where I can get a set of rocker panels for a 75-76 impala custom or caprice
> [snapback]3313004[/snapback]​*



check your pm


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

damn, custom made huh? I guess i should have kept the ones i had.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Jun 24 2005, 09:41 AM
> *damn, custom made huh? I guess i should have kept the ones i had.
> [snapback]3315337[/snapback]​*



not custom...just used the trims from cadillacs...


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

check your pm



Thanks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i heard them cadillacs rear ends bolt up and there shorter so you can run 7s out back, yall know its true?


----------



## independent (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 25 2005, 04:00 PM
> *i heard them cadillacs  rear ends bolt up and there shorter so you can run 7s out back, yall know its true?
> [snapback]3320492[/snapback]​*



damn, that would be a nice alternative to shortening :cheesy:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

I've heard it more than once, caddy's and caprices bolt right up but you lose use of the e brake.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 25 2005, 04:00 PM
> *i heard them cadillacs  rear ends bolt up and there shorter so you can run 7s out back, yall know its true?
> [snapback]3320492[/snapback]​*



 I RUNS 7'S WITH SKIRTS.....ON THE STOCK REAR :biggrin: 


HOPEFULLY I CAN GET MY POSI REAR IN THERE SOON


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Jun 25 2005, 08:07 PM
> *I've heard it more than once, caddy's and caprices bolt right up but you lose use of the e brake.
> [snapback]3320890[/snapback]​*


Yes they will bolt right up, and you can still use your emergecy brake if you want to. Some late 70s and early 80s Caddilacs had factory discs.


----------



## independent (May 7, 2005)

ttt

new project coming home this week :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

75 rag damn must be nice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice pose just how i like it


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by independent_@Jun 27 2005, 01:44 PM
> *ttt
> 
> new project coming home this week :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3327527[/snapback]​*


Im FEELIN That!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 27 2005, 03:51 PM
> *nice pose just how i like it
> 
> 
> ...



DAM.....THATS GONNA GET ME TO SHAVE MY 76' NOW....  


:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn i need to get my shit rollin :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 29 2005, 12:02 PM
> *damn i need to get my shit rollin :angry:
> [snapback]3338736[/snapback]​*



yes you do.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: tryin :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 29 2005, 12:02 PM
> *damn i need to get my shit rollin :angry:
> [snapback]3338736[/snapback]​*


Same here!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whats crackin Guam


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

suuuuuuuuuup peeps


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 30 2005, 02:38 AM
> *whats crackin Guam
> [snapback]3343489[/snapback]​*


I finally got some parts I was looking for.....Grille, front bumper guards, skirts, 75' rear taillights. I even got a set of two prong knock-offs off fellow "GlassHouse" member haborPhil...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: If all goes well next year should be bigg!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

im going to take my bumper gaurds off my 76.


if anyone is interested let me know, i also might do away with the grilles in the front bumper.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

How much for those guards? :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 1 2005, 05:18 PM
> *How much for those guards? :cheesy:
> [snapback]3351186[/snapback]​*



Dont know, I am probably going to take them off tomorrow and I will take pics and post them on here.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Need any '75 parts? I got extra doors with panels, taillights (76 impala) complete front header panel of a 76 impala which will fit a 1975 caprice.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 1 2005, 02:19 PM
> *Dont know, I am probably going to take them off tomorrow and I will take pics and post them on here.
> [snapback]3351193[/snapback]​*



:0 I WANT THEM...TRADE YA FOR A NOS BOWTIE GRILL EMBLEM....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

wassup maiden...see you hiding there....



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## independent (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by independent_@Jun 27 2005, 12:44 PM
> *ttt
> 
> new project coming home this week :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3327527[/snapback]​*


finally got the rag home.....two 13 hour drives later  had a tire blow out at 120mph, but no more probs after that :biggrin:  now to start cutting some holes :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Being a 76 caprice glasshouse owner, I will swap any parts that has to do with my car. I am interested in knockoffs with the chevy emblem chips. About the emblem, well, I don't need it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 1 2005, 09:34 PM
> *:0 I WANT THEM...TRADE YA FOR A NOS BOWTIE GRILL EMBLEM....
> [snapback]3352189[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:uh: to  ,matching bluewall


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

heres another one of mine from our picnic yesterday


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im going to say again that mathafucha clean homeboy :uh:  you runin 6s all the way??


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 3 2005, 10:30 AM
> *im going to say again that mathafucha clean homeboy :uh:    you runin 6s all the way??
> [snapback]3356840[/snapback]​*





:thumbsup: x6 all the way aound


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tight tight


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

1 more


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jul 2 2005, 12:19 PM
> *:uh:  to   ,matching bluewall
> [snapback]3354616[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## independent (May 7, 2005)

anyone know where i might find some headlight buckets and eyebrow mouldings for a 76 caprice? the cleaner the better? i know theres probably a lot of other people looking for these, but theres also alot of demo-derby guys out there :biggrin:  any info would be much appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 3 2005, 06:13 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Anyone that needs '76 impala parts, HOllA! :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Nah, I got the front end (except fenders and hood) doors and soon I will have '76 impala taillights that are in chromed out condition-including the trim that goes beneath the license plate. :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## independent (May 7, 2005)

ttt

comin up on 76000 views :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 4 2005, 02:56 AM
> *
> [snapback]3359387[/snapback]​*


This is the coldest "Glasshouse" out in my opinion. I saw it in person at the san Diego show. You must see it in person to really appreciate it. And the owner (Walter) is a very nice guy. Very humble.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

whats up everyone.i have a front clip for a 75 impala in pretty good condition.sell for cheap.im in san diego who ever needs it let me know sorry no pics. but its clean.i will take some pictures tommorow when i get to work and i will e-mail to who ever needs them.


----------



## presha (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey, I am in need of some help. Any info would be great. I have a 76 glasshouse with the landau windows. It's in the paint shop now. I looking for the trim to go around the landau window. It had a vinyl top on it, but I took it off. I'm going hardtop. The original owner cut the rust spots around the window a few years back and filled the whole window with sheetmetal and covered the top with vinly. I see some with the trim and some without. 

Another thing, mine didn't come with the skirts. I found some skirts for it, but I need the brackets to mount the skirts. Do you know where I can find some. Again, any help would be greatful. 

I will post some pics of the impala later.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

good luck :uh:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I got the trim that goes around the window that is the same size as the og trim. The only thing that youll need for it to be completely og is the stainless clip to join the two ends together. Oh, and it comes in a roll too. Youll have to bend the corners yourself using a hairdryer to soften the bends. It takes time but it looks great! Once my car gets painted ('76 caprice triple black not the vinyl but the spokes :biggrin: ) I will try to post the picture and show how it looks. If your interested let me know.


----------



## presha (Jul 6, 2005)

Where do you get the trim from and the middle clip?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 7 2005, 02:32 PM
> *I got the trim that goes around the window that is the same size as the og trim. The only thing that youll need for it to be completely og is the stainless clip to join the two ends together. Oh, and it comes in a roll too. Youll have to bend the corners yourself using a hairdryer to soften the bends. It takes time but it looks great! Once my car gets painted ('76 caprice triple black not the vinyl but the spokes :biggrin: ) I will try to post the picture and show how it looks. If your interested let me know.
> [snapback]3377322[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

 Oh, and it comes in a roll too


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 8 2005, 02:43 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Oh, and it comes in a roll too
> [snapback]3382312[/snapback]​*



:roflmao:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

For the middle clip, it has to be made with thin stainless steel. I have to get some sources on who can make it for me or maybe just do it myself. It should'nt be to hard to do. I use to have those clips but I sold the glasshouse I put them on.


----------



## presha (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

bump uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i neeed to get booth sides rear quarter panels


----------



## independent (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 9 2005, 11:48 AM
> *i neeed to get booth sides rear quarter panels
> [snapback]3386904[/snapback]​*



http://www.impalas.com/product_information...pt=331&last=323

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yup thats what i need


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 27 2005, 03:51 PM
> *nice pose just how i like it
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT SHIT SUPER CLEAN.!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :uh: ''OPEN YOUR EYES ESE''


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

for sale on ebay


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 11 2005, 02:31 AM
> *:0  :uh: ''OPEN YOUR EYES ESE''
> 
> [snapback]3393619[/snapback]​*


id tryed but you know how that goes


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 11 2005, 02:59 AM
> * for sale on ebay
> [snapback]3393665[/snapback]​*


thats clean as hell but id would of left all the moldings and trim on, that lac looks clean too


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 11 2005, 01:07 AM
> *thats clean as hell but id would of left all the moldings and trim on, that lac looks clean too
> [snapback]3393685[/snapback]​*



:0 oh..the monte carlo right.....yup...missing some stuff...needs the trim on there...


bet the reserve is up there too...lol...i'll do just fine with a sunroof....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah me too if i can get mine installed lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 11 2005, 01:16 AM
> *yeah me too if i can get mine installed lol
> [snapback]3393699[/snapback]​*



 too bad your over there..i'd help ya do it...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i know you would homeboy


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)

anybody know where i can get a complete 76 front clip?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by independent_@Jul 9 2005, 05:21 PM
> *http://www.impalas.com/product_information...pt=331&last=323
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3387313[/snapback]​*




www.impalaparts.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86BUICKREGAL_@Jul 12 2005, 09:15 PM
> *anybody know where i can get a complete 76 front clip?
> [snapback]3403282[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



junk yard


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86BUICKREGAL_@Jul 12 2005, 06:15 PM
> *anybody know where i can get a complete 76 front clip?
> [snapback]3403282[/snapback]​*




:0 ........not easily.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 13 2005, 01:55 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3404763[/snapback]​*



I get guys calling me at work all the time, wanting this and that for these cars, man, its gets frustrating, especially when you try to explain to them that a certain part isnt being reproduced, then they try to argue with you about why its not being made.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 13 2005, 06:08 AM
> *I get guys calling me at work all the time, wanting this and that for these cars, man, its gets frustrating, especially when you try to explain to them that a certain part isnt being reproduced, then they try to argue with you about why its not being made.
> [snapback]3405775[/snapback]​*



OH...ITS YOUR FAULT THAT I CAN'T GET A BRAND NEW GRILL THEN....


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 13 2005, 03:36 PM
> *OH...ITS YOUR FAULT THAT I CAN'T GET A BRAND NEW GRILL THEN....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> .......
> [snapback]3407439[/snapback]​*




im not kidding.



I get asked at least 10 times a week "DO YOU GUYS HAVE GRILLES FOR A 74 IMPALA ?"


or "HOWCOME I CANT GET NEW SIDE MOUDINGS FOR MY 75 ??" 


I could go on for days. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



My answer to everything is "JUST SHAVE IT OFF"


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 13 2005, 05:50 PM
> *im not kidding.
> I get asked at least 10 times a week "DO YOU GUYS HAVE GRILLES FOR A 74 IMPALA ?"
> or "HOWCOME I CANT GET NEW SIDE MOUDINGS FOR MY 75 ??"
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :nono: i know its hard but keep on looking.or if you have the pieces and want to shave them off dont throw em away. hook someone else up with the parts.my friend has a 76 all shaved,i asked him about the pieces and he said he tossed em. :angry:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86BUICKREGAL_@Jul 12 2005, 07:15 PM
> *anybody know where i can get a complete 76 front clip?
> [snapback]3403282[/snapback]​*


I got a complete 76 caprice front end for $400.00 :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 14 2005, 01:43 AM
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono: i know its hard but keep on looking.or if you have the pieces and want to shave them off dont throw em away. hook someone else up with the parts.my friend has a 76 all shaved,i asked him about the pieces and he said he tossed em. :angry:
> [snapback]3410376[/snapback]​*



we dont sell used parts.


and seeing how none of these parts are reproduced, then we dont sell them.




my moulding is already sold when it comes off my 76. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 13 2005, 07:50 PM
> *im not kidding.
> I get asked at least 10 times a week "DO YOU GUYS HAVE GRILLES FOR A 74 IMPALA ?"
> or "HOWCOME I CANT GET NEW SIDE MOUDINGS FOR MY 75 ??"
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 14 2005, 10:15 AM
> *:thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3411463[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: 


well not everything. im keeping wheel opening mouldings and rocker trim and mirrors (i have the painted mirrors).


but the stickon side trim and all the vinyl (landau) trim is going also. i just want the car clean and plain for paint.


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

Whats up homies, anybody have the top chrome piece on the driver side door for a 75 caprice conv also need driver side rocker in the quarter panel..any body got them pm me thanks .. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jul 13 2005, 11:03 PM
> *I got a complete 76 caprice front end for $400.00  :0
> [snapback]3410432[/snapback]​*


What all you have for this front end?


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 14 2005, 06:13 AM
> *we dont sell used parts.
> and seeing how none of these parts are reproduced, then we dont sell them.
> my moulding is already sold when it comes off my 76.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3411458[/snapback]​*


yeah,thats cool.i didnt mean @ your work i mean just to sell them someone else .im glad to see the parts arent going to waste. :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 14 2005, 11:49 AM
> *What all you have for this front end?
> [snapback]3412638[/snapback]​*


includes all the parts on this pic


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jul 14 2005, 07:08 PM
> *includes all the parts on this pic
> [snapback]3414989[/snapback]​*


just the clip? is that shipped?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 14 2005, 07:13 AM
> *we dont sell used parts.
> and seeing how none of these parts are reproduced, then we dont sell them.
> my moulding is already sold when it comes off my 76.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3411458[/snapback]​*




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

i hate you phil.  naw im bullshitting


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

nice rides


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

76 Caprice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats hot, sup ridahs


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :0 WELL THAT DOES IT....I GOTTA SHAVE THE SIDES ON MY 76' NOW....


:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:ugh:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Which top peice on the door you need, caprice rida? :cheesy:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

my project glass house


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Jul 17 2005, 11:26 PM
> *my project glass house
> [snapback]3428917[/snapback]​*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Jul 18 2005, 01:26 AM
> *my project glass house
> [snapback]3428917[/snapback]​*


looks like a nice solid 74 impala homeboy


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

What's Krack'n everyone of my Glass addicts, been a long time since i've posted on here. Well here's the thing i'm going to be getting rid off my 76, due to not having space for storage. I'll post some pictures later on this week, if anybody is interested. It's a pretty solid Project. Nothing's missing has all mouldings, skirts, interior. Like i said it's a project car so the Body needs some TLC.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 18 2005, 10:08 AM
> *What's Krack'n everyone of my Glass addicts, been a long time since i've posted on here. Well here's the thing i'm going to be getting rid off my 76, due to not having space for storage. I'll post some pictures later on this week, if anybody is interested. It's a pretty solid Project. Nothing's missing has all mouldings, skirts, interior. Like i said it's a project car so the Body needs some TLC.
> [snapback]3430168[/snapback]​*



:0 I'LL LET MRTRAVIESO KNOW.....HE WANTS A GLASS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn that sucks homie just get rid of the cutdog :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

well glasshomies, its finally fuckin together. A year of straight work and i got to drive my shit!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

the first car show went damn good. everyone in my club took home a trophy and i got $500 in paint to start on the body. so my house will be under some candy soon.

also check out those a arms  thats for the haters.Straight single pump baby.

im 1 of a 2 man team, The Twins.......


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 18 2005, 02:08 PM
> *damn that sucks homie just get rid of the cutdog :biggrin:
> [snapback]3431015[/snapback]​*


I know, but i need something to be driving and hit switches on the weekends.  , Believe me Homie if i had somewhere to storage it i would keep that fucker


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

luv this


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Jul 18 2005, 04:01 PM
> *well glasshomies, its finally fuckin together. A year of straight work and i got to drive my shit!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3431730[/snapback]​*


Can't wait to see what it will do. Looks good maybe I should work on mine now. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Like it says "hopefully my glass will tap that ass"

I like your signature, speak on it.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Jul 18 2005, 08:09 PM
> *Like it says "hopefully my glass will tap that ass"
> 
> I like your signature, speak on it.
> [snapback]3432894[/snapback]​*


Keep the pics coming. Seems like everyone forgot why we do this. I'll let them figure it out on their own. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: nice 42"


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 19 2005, 01:40 AM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]3434475[/snapback]​*



that's bad ass!!!!!!!11


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

coming along nicely double trouble..... :thumbsup: 


:biggrin: dam rod....hook up some more ''Lifestyle'' pics.....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 19 2005, 02:41 PM
> * coming along nicely double trouble..... :thumbsup:
> :biggrin: dam rod....hook up some more ''Lifestyle'' pics.....
> [snapback]3438322[/snapback]​*


 :0 FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 18 2005, 10:40 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]3434475[/snapback]​*




oooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shit, i just busted in my pants!!! That fucker is clean-clean. Look at that body work, thats what i need. I got to have it like a rabbit.


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 18 2005, 10:40 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]3434475[/snapback]​*


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Damn that black g-house aint popping up.



Thanks Phil, i know im not on here alot but now that my bucket is on the road, i can start rapping to all the homies here. And i have stencils for a full wrap on a g-house frame.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

these two red one are making me wanna paint mine Candy Red..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Real nice Glasshouse's


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re-sized the Pictures.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Only Interior shot i got of it. I left a Note on the car telling the owner if he ever has plans to sell it to give me a call. I know alot of people that probably will buy it. And if he ever calls(cross fingers) i hope i have space for it :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

DAM SMURF...AFTER LOADING THOSE PICS FOR 10 MINUTES...NICE 76'

LITTLE BEAT BUT ALL THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 20 2005, 02:25 PM
> * DAM SMURF...AFTER LOADING THOSE PICS FOR 10 MINUTES...NICE 76'
> 
> LITTLE BEAT BUT ALL THERE... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3443839[/snapback]​*


I know Dog, sorry about the pictures i don't really know how to re-size them.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey yall,

I am tryin to find this kind of rubber strip that runs along the front and rear bumper on my 76 Caprice.

Yall know what I mean ? Gots a white stripe on it most of the time....

Anybody make repros or sell used one's ????


thanks



[attachmentid=218127]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

t t t


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I think I may throw mine on e-bay...........I want a convertable to build.....That grey one is hot :cheesy:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

hey guys can i ask for your opioion[i dont know how to spell]
i live in tucson arizona and im a 3 generation lowrider i love lowriders and have hopes and dreams of having a show car well i recently got a 75 impala and i was doing alot of work on it when one day a big flash flood came to tucson and knocked a big tree over like a 25 ft tree on the front end of my car  is this a sign of god or should i keep my hopes up and keep fixing it seems everytime i take a step forward i take 3 back so if u guys can give me an opioion 
thanks for your time homies oh yeah heres a before pic and ill post some of the damage.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Anybody know if a Camaro rear end will fit in a Glasshouse?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Jul 23 2005, 07:20 PM
> *hey guys can i ask for your opioion[i dont know how to spell]
> i live in tucson arizona and im a 3 generation lowrider i love lowriders and have hopes and dreams of having a show car well i recently got a 75 impala and i was doing alot of work on it when one day a big flash flood came to tucson and knocked a big tree over like a 25 ft tree on the front end of my car   is this a sign of god or should i keep my hopes up and keep fixing it seems everytime i take a step forward i take 3 back so if u guys can give me an opioion
> thanks for your time homies oh yeah heres a before pic and ill post some of the damage.
> [snapback]3465717[/snapback]​*


man dont let that shit fuck with you homie, i know all bout it, it looks like you got a pretty solid glasshouse man keep doing that shit man and keep your dreams alive dont let a tree stop you :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

AT THIS TIME...I'D LIKE TO WELCOME ''MRTRAVIESO'' TO THE GLASSHOUSE FEST...


SINCE HE IS NOW AND 76' CAPRICE OWNER...... :thumbsup: uffin: 



 MAKE SURE YOU BUMP THIS TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:cheesy:

YOU ACTUALLY SPELLED MY NAME RIGHT WHITE BOY! :biggrin: LOL

THANKS


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

dam homeboy, you got yourself a 76 glasshouse congrats!...when can shoot by and check it out


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 24 2005, 01:32 PM
> *dam homeboy, you got yourself a 76 glasshouse congrats!...when can shoot by and check it out
> [snapback]3469833[/snapback]​*


its just a project homie, its at the homeboy's shop/'garage' right now, we gonna drop a 350 eng & tranny in the next week or so


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 24 2005, 01:20 PM
> *AT THIS TIME...I'D LIKE TO WELCOME ''MRTRAVIESO'' TO THE GLASSHOUSE FEST...
> SINCE HE IS NOW AND 76' CAPRICE OWNER...... :thumbsup:  uffin:
> MAKE SURE YOU BUMP THIS TOPIC  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3469797[/snapback]​*


Welcome to the G-House family..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ah ohhhhh what up homie congrats on the g house, dont wreck this one :0 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 24 2005, 11:25 PM
> *ah ohhhhh what up homie congrats on the g house, dont wreck this one :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3472718[/snapback]​*



:0 OH NO......YOU WRECK THIS ONE...YOU'LL NEVER OWN ONE AGAIN...I'LL MAKE SURE OF THAT! :biggrin: 


  (ON A SIDE NOTE..''I THINK HE WAS WRECKING THEM ON PURPOSE..AFTER ALL THEY WERE FORDS'')


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 24 2005, 03:20 PM
> *its just a project homie, its at the homeboy's shop/'garage' right now, we gonna drop a 350 eng & tranny in the next week or so
> [snapback]3470230[/snapback]​*


coo coo....congrats on your new ride


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

man that house is tits.!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

THAT'S THE WAY TO ROLL :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yes n deeed


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 24 2005, 05:20 PM
> *AT THIS TIME...I'D LIKE TO WELCOME ''MRTRAVIESO'' TO THE GLASSHOUSE FEST...
> SINCE HE IS NOW AND 76' CAPRICE OWNER...... :thumbsup:  uffin:
> MAKE SURE YOU BUMP THIS TOPIC  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3469797[/snapback]​*


ooh nice junior good to hear...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SUP YA'LL

WHERE YA AT MAIDEN?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

damn, is that gonne be a sliding moonroof?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: :0  interesting


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 ooppss...i think i wasn't supposed to post those... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:ugh:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

DAMN


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

grrr...hahah Tom ya bastayd! i can safely assure my glasshomies when I say its not a sliding roof, hopefully have some pics soon of whats goin down, just havent had time to get on it as of late but things will be on and poppin when i get some free time here in a week or so :biggrin: fingerscrossed!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jul 27 2005, 11:24 PM
> *grrr...hahah Tom ya bastayd! i can safely assure my glasshomies when I say its not a sliding roof, hopefully have some pics soon of whats goin down, just havent had time to get on it as of late but things will be on and poppin when i get some free time here in a week or so :biggrin:  fingerscrossed!
> [snapback]3494554[/snapback]​*


----------



## independent (May 7, 2005)

progress shot of my 75....took a break from the rust work to do something gratifying :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## independent (May 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:







:uh:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:nono: :wave: lol

50%done gimme a minute 76 :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i know homie i was just fuckin with ya :roflmao:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

since i sold my 76 caprice! i might be willing to sell my extra 76 caprice header panel! its all there except for the grill! WHATS UP TOM!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Jul 29 2005, 02:17 PM
> *since i sold my 76 caprice! i might be willing to sell my extra 76 caprice header panel! its all there except for the grill! WHATS UP TOM!
> [snapback]3505789[/snapback]​*


 :0  ........you sold your 76'!


yes i want the header.... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by independent_@Jul 28 2005, 02:05 AM
> *  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3494904[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

heres some pics of my 74 glasshouse before me and my Dad (Slamn78) begin its make over..
[attachmentid=229484]


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

[attachmentid=229493]


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

[attachmentid=229498]


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

[attachmentid=229499]


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

[attachmentid=229500]


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:0 
all the parts for the project
[attachmentid=229510]


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

the rims for the glasshouse are 13 x 7 72 spoke crossed laced daytons
[attachmentid=229520]


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

The glass house would not be complete without the conti kit with a cut 13 rim mounted inside
[attachmentid=229531]


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0 , nice Guam! whats in the boxes aside from the newer tails?? :thumbsup:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 31 2005, 07:15 PM
> *the rims for the glasshouse are 13 x 7 72 spoke crossed laced daytons
> [attachmentid=229520]
> [snapback]3516450[/snapback]​*


damn those are nice! :0


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jul 31 2005, 07:03 PM
> *:0 , nice Guam! whats in the boxes aside from the newer tails?? :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3517394[/snapback]​*


i want to know too.is there a place that sell this stuff or where did you find new parts?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

DAM GUAM...THOSE RIMS ARE BEAUTIFUL...MAN..I SEE THOSE ON MY 76' WHEN I CLOSE MY EYES...  


LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING.....74' STUFF IS HANGING EVERYWHERE HERE... :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 31 2005, 10:53 PM
> *MAN..I SEE THOSE ON MY 76' WHEN I CLOSE MY EYES...
> 
> [snapback]3518434[/snapback]​*


ITS PROBABLY JUST THE WEED FOOL


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 31 2005, 11:16 PM
> *ITS PROBABLY JUST THE WEED FOOL
> [snapback]3518509[/snapback]​*


PROBABLY... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


IT WILL HAVE TO BE...CUZ' NO ONE WOULD GIVE THOSE UP...


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

How many inches you guys getting up and what kind of setup? Those of you that are building to hop I mean. 

Or how many inches have you seen a house get?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i seen a orange house a few years ago hit back bumper with ease,i believe it was posted on here before.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 1 2005, 01:14 PM
> *i seen a orange house a few years ago hit back bumper with ease,i believe it was posted on here before.
> [snapback]3521291[/snapback]​*


I think it was this one!!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Aug 1 2005, 04:55 AM
> *How many inches you guys getting up and what kind of setup?  Those of you that are building to hop I mean.
> 
> Or how many inches have you seen a house get?
> [snapback]3519006[/snapback]​*



I don't know for sure............but I will be able to tell ya soon :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 31 2005, 10:53 PM
> * DAM GUAM...THOSE RIMS ARE BEAUTIFUL...MAN..I SEE THOSE ON MY 76' WHEN I CLOSE MY EYES...
> LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING.....74' STUFF IS HANGING EVERYWHERE HERE... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3518434[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie...... You know what I need....LOL!!!! "Rear End" ring a bell???? J/K... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jul 31 2005, 08:03 PM
> *:0 , nice Guam! whats in the boxes aside from the newer tails?? :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3517394[/snapback]​*


I got taillights from a 75 impala, skirts, color match mirrors's, billet rear view mirror, billet shifter, and billet steering wheel. I got all that off E-Bay. I also got a new grille and headlight bezels, courtesy of "Top Dogg". And I can't forget about my "Glasshouse Brother"...... HarborPhil for hoooking it up with some new 2-prong knock-offs. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 31 2005, 10:06 PM
> *i want to know too.is there a place that sell this stuff or where did you find new parts?
> [snapback]3518155[/snapback]​*


I got most of my stuff off E-bay. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 31 2005, 08:48 PM
> *damn those are nice! :0
> [snapback]3517697[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Aug 1 2005, 01:42 PM
> *Thanks homie......  You know what I need....LOL!!!!  "Rear End" ring a bell????  J/K... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3521991[/snapback]​*



:uh: :0 ....i know.....i still got a package i havn't shipped...as soon as the other car is reliable...i can do the swap


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Aug 1 2005, 04:55 AM
> *How many inches you guys getting up and what kind of setup?  Those of you that are building to hop I mean.
> 
> Or how many inches have you seen a house get?
> [snapback]3519006[/snapback]​*


Anybody else


----------



## Che (Jul 28, 2005)

heeyyyyyy!! My dad and I are putting together a caprice classic conv 1975. I need a few parts. I need a back driver side tail light, a back quarter panel side parking light and front bumper guards. Anything else you may have let me know. This car will be put together in Jalisco Mexico and be crusied around down there. I live in the BAY AREA. Let me know please!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 31 2005, 07:02 PM
> *
> [attachmentid=229493]
> [snapback]3516412[/snapback]​*


nice, looks good dawg i could see that shit sittin tight homie


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Che_@Aug 1 2005, 11:45 PM
> * heeyyyyyy!!  My dad and I are putting together a caprice classic conv 1975.  I need a few parts.  I need a back driver side tail light, a back quarter panel side parking light and front bumper guards.  Anything else you may have let me know.  This car will be put together in Jalisco Mexico and be crusied around down there.  I live in the BAY AREA.  Let me know please!!
> [snapback]3525787[/snapback]​*


 i might have tail lights! what part of jalisco is your dad in? if he is close to colima there is a parts car at a junk yard there! i seen it in january when i was there! it was a 76 caprice and it had everything! its worth him checking it out if he is near by! colima is a border state of jalisco so he might be close! if he is close let me know and i will let you know exactly were its at!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Aug 2 2005, 12:57 AM
> *nice, looks good dawg i could see that shit sittin tight homie
> [snapback]3525956[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:angry: DAM...FINALLY FOUND THE TOPIC.......


----------



## Che (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Aug 2 2005, 09:39 AM
> *i might have tail lights! what part of jalisco is your dad in? if he is close to colima there is a parts car at a junk yard there! i seen it in january when i was there! it was a 76 caprice and it had everything! its worth him checking it out if he is near by! colima is a border state of jalisco so he might be close! if he is close let me know and i will let you know exactly were its at!
> [snapback]3527384[/snapback]​*


We are out of Guadalajar. We plan to drive the 75 down, so I am pretty sure he'll make a stop to peep it out. They got some bad as rides down there.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Anybody got a old school pic of the blue 76 glasshouse that was from new image C.C.? I know it was in the back of a Lowrider Magazine a few years back.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Oh yeah, its owned by Efren Ortega.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=233801]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin: 


shit my bucket looks like that...but -05'


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

nice vert....................


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Aug 3 2005, 10:05 PM
> *[attachmentid=233801]
> [snapback]3538721[/snapback]​*



THROWBACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 4 2005, 01:13 AM
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> shit my bucket looks like that...but -05'
> 
> [snapback]3539198[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: you and me both, minus the rims, plus rust


----------



## UltimateCutlass (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Aug 1 2005, 03:55 AM
> *How many inches you guys getting up and what kind of setup?  Those of you that are building to hop I mean.
> 
> Or how many inches have you seen a house get?
> [snapback]3519006[/snapback]​*


----------



## UltimateCutlass (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Aug 1 2005, 03:55 AM
> *How many inches you guys getting up and what kind of setup?  Those of you that are building to hop I mean.
> 
> Or how many inches have you seen a house get?
> [snapback]3519006[/snapback]​*


----------



## UltimateCutlass (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Aug 1 2005, 03:55 AM~
> *How many inches you guys getting up and what kind of setup?  Those of you that are building to hop I mean.
> 
> Or how many inches have you seen a house get?
> [snapback]3519006[/snapback]​*




I have seen a glasshouse do @least 45-50 in i know mine does ....


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 4 2005, 08:24 AM~3540004
> *THROWBACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UltimateCutlass_@Aug 4 2005, 03:07 PM~3541661
> *I have seen a glasshouse do @least 45-50 in i know mine does ....
> *


Yours is the highist I have seen, nobody has took the time to really get one up there, the crossmember hangs really low and likes to kill the hop.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 4 2005, 10:26 AM~3540523
> *:roflmao:  you and me both, minus the rims, plus rust,AND ENGINE
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REAL PIMPISH (Jun 8, 2005)

[attachmentid=235048]hey ulitmate cutlas thoose look like my pictures glasshouse and your avatar. :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@Aug 6 2005, 03:14 PM~3553284
> *:biggrin:
> *


 it was lookin nice there n frisco.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Aug 6 2005, 01:04 PM~3552571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this pink colored one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

T T T


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

I need to bring this back to the top.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

i think i might give my glasshouse some pesco's.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Aug 10 2005, 09:45 PM~3585000
> *i think i might give my glasshouse some pesco's.
> *


No thinking, you better or else I will be forced to take yours and cut my 61. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Aug 10 2005, 06:45 PM~3585000
> *i think i might give my glasshouse some pesco's.
> *



 PICS?????????????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Aug 10 2005, 08:45 PM~3585000
> *i think i might give my glasshouse some pesco's.
> *


u aint going to do nothing :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

i only have 20 pesco's, i might actually let myself use 2. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

CAN SOMEONE POST THE PIC OF THE BABY BLUE GLASSHOUSE ROLLIN DOWN DA STREET? ITS SOME WHERE IN THIS FEST BUT MOST OLD PICS SRE NOT SHOWING 4 ME. THANX


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

hey who had the diagram of the glasshouce from and stuff the one of the gm brochre if not can anyone post of how the 75 impala tranny crossmemeber goes?


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 11 2005, 09:18 AM~3592612
> *CAN SOMEONE POST THE PIC OF THE BABY BLUE GLASSHOUSE ROLLIN DOWN DA STREET? ITS SOME WHERE IN THIS FEST BUT MOST OLD PICS SRE NOT SHOWING 4 ME. THANX
> *


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Aug 12 2005, 04:30 AM~3601442
> *
> *


damn now thats nice


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Aug 11 2005, 03:46 AM~3589561
> *u aint going to do nothing :biggrin:
> *



yeah, but, seriously :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

THANX EIGHTY SIX THAT IS THE BICK AT THE BOTTOM (THE ONE WITH THE B. BLUE RIMS.) THAT BITCH IS BAD


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

No problem, that baby blue on blue house is one of my favorites too I didnt know which one you were talking about uffin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

hey who had the diagram of the glasshouce from and stuff the one of the gm brochre if not can anyone post of how the 75 impala tranny crossmemeber goes?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

ANYBODY IN L.A. AREA KNOW SOM1 WITH A SMOG SHOP?! :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 12 2005, 08:56 PM~3607835
> *ANYBODY IN L.A. AREA KNOW SOM1 WITH A SMOG SHOP?! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: me :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Aug 12 2005, 08:12 AM~3602810
> *yeah, but, seriously  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know u going to do da damn thang on that house, i wish i knew people who have the same interest in lowriding and acsess on tools in shit some i could do the same shit its frustrating cuz shit is so slow job dont pay enough feels like im just leting time pass me so quick all this lowring shit is just a dream for me it seems


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 11 2005, 09:18 AM~3592612
> *CAN SOMEONE POST THE PIC OF THE BABY BLUE GLASSHOUSE ROLLIN DOWN DA STREET? ITS SOME WHERE IN THIS FEST BUT MOST OLD PICS SRE NOT SHOWING 4 ME. THANX
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats a greenish coler aint it


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Yeah I know that's seafoam....but I love that color on any old school....you never know Big Arange may one day be Big Seafoam :0 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah love them old school paints


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Aug 13 2005, 04:23 AM~3609224
> *yeah i know u going to do da damn thang on that house, i wish i knew people who have the same interest in lowriding and acsess on tools in shit some i could do the same shit its frustrating cuz shit is so slow job dont pay enough feels like im just leting time pass me so quick all this lowring shit is just a dream for me it seems
> *



I was messing around today getting ideas for my setup. :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 YO MAGRAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

????????


----------



## independent (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Aug 14 2005, 07:34 PM~3620353
> *I was messing around today getting ideas for my setup.  :biggrin:
> *



you should post progress pics


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi guys, I just picked up the movie called The Hunter, just wondering if anybody has pics of the 2 Glass houses featured in it, they are some nice rides. 
I don't know if this topic has ever been brought up before, would just be nice to see some more detailed pics of them.

Thanks, Bevan


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 15 2005, 08:20 AM~3624909
> *:0 YO MAGRAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


their u go 73 and a half,pretty rare.


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Aug 14 2005, 07:34 PM~3620353
> *I was messing around today getting ideas for my setup.  :biggrin:
> *



ill take 'em off your hands so dont have to worry any more.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

HELP!!!!!!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I NEED SOME HELP!!!!! Can anyone tell me how to mount the brackets for the skirts on my glasshouse?? I got the car without skirts and now I got some and I want to put them on. Does anyone know? :0 A


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

76 Caprice


----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)

THIS IS MINE IN 1995


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice thats a impala right


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

where's TOM :0 :dunno:


----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)

YEA


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=248271]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 17 2005, 11:00 PM~3646990
> *where's TOM :0 :dunno:
> *



:angry: computer problems........


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

where can I fint this kind of interior for a 76?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 18 2005, 11:14 AM~3650397
> *where can I fint this kind of interior for a 76?
> 
> 
> ...



Were can I find a moonroof ????????


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> where can I fint this kind of interior for a 76?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> > where can I fint this kind of interior for a 76?
> > looks like stock seating with custom pattern and material? hard to see the split in the front bench from that angle, but damn it is nice, works perfect imo
> > you got a 76 psta?? :0 :0 :0
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

would yall get quarter panels from jc or impala parts


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Aug 18 2005, 01:50 PM~3652072
> *would yall get quarter panels from jc or impala parts
> *




 REMEMBER...YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## presha (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Aug 17 2005, 09:40 PM~3645649
> *I NEED SOME HELP!!!!! Can anyone tell me how to mount the brackets for the skirts on my glasshouse?? I got the car without skirts and now I got some and I want to put them on. Does anyone know? :0  A
> *



I need help with the same thing. I ordered some brackets from Impala Bobs. They look like the brackets for the earlier models.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 18 2005, 05:20 PM~3652540
> * REMEMBER...YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR!
> *


tru so impala parts is the way to go, just had to ask i was going torwds that too


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i need some motavation where them pics at? :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any new progress pics on any rides


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I still need a MOONROOF :uh:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if the brackets from the skirts of a '72 the same as a '76? i tried to mount my brackets on but the brackets seem a little longer.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i heard u can just screw them on


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: got these quarter windows for sale if anybody is interested
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=199058


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Need help. How much do I shave to run my skirts with my 14x7 reverse spokes? The last glasshouse I had I almost went all the way through. I will shorten my rear end later on but for now what should I do? And if I do shave them down will they clear totally?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Aug 22 2005, 06:16 PM~3671873
> *Need help. How much do I shave to run my skirts with  my 14x7 reverse spokes? The last glasshouse I had I almost went all the way through. I will shorten my rear end later on but for now what should I do? And if I do shave them down will they clear totally?
> *


Early 80's Caddilac rearend, 1.5 inches shorter on each side and will bolt right up. :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

You mean the cadillac rear end is already shorter?? :cheesy: If so does it matter which model cadillac??


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=253352]my boy bubbas old caprice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Aug 22 2005, 09:24 PM~3673185
> *You mean the cadillac rear end is already shorter??  :cheesy:  If so does it matter which model cadillac??
> *


Anything from 77-96 rear wheel drive.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Thanks!!! You just saved me money and time. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 23 2005, 07:41 AM~3674231
> *
> *


Thats the shit uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

^^ clean looking^^ nice find 76 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Here is some more progress pic of my 76 imp. Taking it back down to metal and a totally custom interior.


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

some more


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Aug 24 2005, 05:36 PM~3685197
> *Here is some more progress pic of my 76 imp. Taking it back down to metal and a totally custom interior.
> *


Damn mines not even that far apart. :biggrin: What do you mean by custom interior?


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

looking good so far Doub Troub, keep us posted...


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks Flossy, 
I mean a center console that runs from the dash to the trunk. Custom bucket swivles, Full fiberglass dash and rear deck, t.v.'s, bumps . You know "the fuckin works" It is going to take me a while because it has to be sturdy as fuck. Remember this will be in the 30's when im all done.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Aug 24 2005, 01:45 PM~3684113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam!!!!!!!! this one is clean!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

hows your house commin along travieso?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lil homie startin young


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 25 2005, 02:07 PM~3691310
> *hows your house commin along travieso?
> *


SLOOOOWWWWWLY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 25 2005, 11:50 PM~3694591
> *SLOOOOWWWWWLY
> *


dont feel bad homeboy cuz mine is moving extra slowly :angry:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Aug 25 2005, 09:54 PM~3694612
> *dont feel bad homeboy cuz mine is moving extra slowly :angry:
> *


ITS KOOL, IM JUST TRYING 2 GET IT RUNNING RIGHT NOW, GOT A 327 SB CORE N HEADS RIGHT NOW, AND IM SHOPPING FOR ALL THE PARTS FOR IT, ILL POST PICS AS I BUILD UP THE BABY 327


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i feel that im in the same boat you in , i got my 350 rebuilt .40 over got holly carb edelbrock intake headers with a rebuilt 400 trans just sittin in da shop just waitin to get small things like alt starter lil shit like that then im droppin it in the car and it should be on the road oh and when i bought the car it had no rear end so got to get that fixed. i got long ways to go but its worth it when i saw my caprice sittin da woods in da country i had to rescue it


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Aug 25 2005, 10:07 PM~3694656
> *i feel that im in the same boat you in , i got my 350 rebuilt .40 over got holly carb edelbrock intake headers with a rebuilt 400 trans just sittin in da shop just waitin to get small things like alt starter lil shit like that then im droppin it in the car and it should be on the road oh and when i bought the car it had no rear end so got to get that fixed. i got long ways to go but its worth it when i saw my caprice sittin da woods in da country i had to rescue it
> *


TIGHT, I BOUGHT FEW THINGS ALREADY, EDELBROCK INTAKE AND CARB, PERTRONIX BILLET DISTRUBUTOR, CHROME ALTERNATOR, ARP STAINLESS STEEL BOLTS FOR EVERYTHING, NOW I JUST NEED TO PICK UP SOME MINOR SHIT AND IM WAITING FOR MY REBUILT 350 TRAN FROM THE HOMIE TOO :biggrin:

MAY LOOK LIKE SHIT, BUT IT'LL RUN GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 26 2005, 12:10 AM~3694667
> *TIGHT, I BOUGHT FEW THINGS ALREADY, EDELBROCK INTAKE AND CARB, PERTRONIX BILLET DISTRUBUTOR, CHROME ALTERNATOR, ARP STAINLESS STEEL BOLTS FOR EVERYTHING, NOW I JUST NEED TO PICK UP SOME MINOR SHIT AND IM WAITING FOR MY REBUILT 350 TRAN FROM THE HOMIE TOO :biggrin:
> 
> MAY LOOK LIKE SHIT, BUT IT'LL RUN GOOD :biggrin:
> *


fo real homie my shit is going to run tight but might look like shit but fuck that im ridin good then next body work :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Aug 25 2005, 10:13 PM~3694681
> *fo real homie my shit is going to run tight but might look like shit but fuck that im ridin good then next body work :biggrin:
> *


EXACTLY


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 25 2005, 10:01 PM~3694637
> *ITS KOOL, IM JUST TRYING 2 GET IT RUNNING RIGHT NOW, GOT A 327 SB CORE N HEADS RIGHT NOW, AND IM SHOPPING FOR ALL THE PARTS FOR IT, ILL POST PICS AS I BUILD UP THE BABY 327
> *



:uh: 327?...WHAT THE HELLS WRONG WITH YOU...ITS NOT A 64'


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 25 2005, 11:52 PM~3695013
> *:uh: 327?...WHAT THE HELLS WRONG WITH YOU...ITS NOT A 64'
> 
> *


RELAX ******* :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 26 2005, 12:02 AM~3695050
> *RELAX ******* :biggrin:
> *



 JUST LOOKING OUT FOR YOU.....HOW MANY SCREENS ARE GOING INTO IT?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 26 2005, 12:04 AM~3695061
> * JUST LOOKING OUT FOR YOU.....HOW MANY SCREENS ARE GOING INTO IT?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FO'TEEN!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 26 2005, 04:50 AM~3694591
> *SLOOOOWWWWWLY
> *


i know what u mean,my ride has been in the shop since fuckin may,its almost done as far as motor wise,but i still need to do a few other things to it.

everything takes time.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 26 2005, 10:00 AM~3696560
> *i know what u mean,my ride has been in the shop since fuckin may,its almost done as far as motor wise,but i still need to do a few other things to it.
> 
> everything takes time.
> *


HELL YEA IT TAKES TIME, ESPECIALLY WEN U AND THE HOMIES IS DOIN IT, AND U PUTTING EVERYTHING TOGETHER PIECE BY PIECE, BOLT BY BOLT 

BUT SHIT, ITS GONNA BE BE WORTH IT, I REALLY WISH I COULD'VE DONE A FRAME OFF, BUT FUCK NO TIME, ROOM OR BANK 4 THAT  BUT WE'LL SEE WHATSUP


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

GLASS


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:around:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Aug 27 2005, 01:09 PM~3702969
> *GLASS
> *



HOUSE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im startin from the very bottom :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

i feel ya 76' G-HOUSE....


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

NOSHIT.COM


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 27 2005, 12:33 PM~3703522
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

HERES MY BOYS :biggrin: [attachmentid=258077]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=258135]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

DAAAAMN!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-chevro...sspagenameZWD1V


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 28 2005, 12:42 PM~3707582
> *:biggrin:
> *


that mutha fucka is bad ass ..nice car homie :thumbsup: any more pics?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 28 2005, 11:12 PM~3710946
> *DAAAAMN!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-chevro...sspagenameZWD1V
> *



:uh: i'd buy that if i were you.....................


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 29 2005, 01:13 AM~3711336
> *:uh: i'd buy that if i were you.....................
> *


:roflmao: 


:uh:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 29 2005, 08:02 AM~3711304
> *
> *


damm thats a nice pic,
u know u love glass houses when u own a 74 and 76.

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 29 2005, 07:34 AM~3711781
> *:roflmao:
> :uh:
> 
> *


I MISSED OUT ON SOME FENDER EMBLEMS..BRAND NEW ON EBAY.... :0 SOLD FOR LIKE $150!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

skirts in misc in the classifieds... 

SKIRTS FOR SALE AND MISC TRIM HERE..<------------------


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ANTI-DONK


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

still my favorite ride
a mule not a donk :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 30 2005, 06:17 PM~3721527
> * ANTI-DONK
> *



looks like the crybabies in the "donk" topic got all bent out of shape. ohh well.


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

Friends '76


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

Friends '76


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Blue_@Aug 30 2005, 05:48 PM~3722380
> *Friends '76
> *


  VERY NICE


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 30 2005, 03:17 PM~3721527
> * ANTI-DONK
> *


 :rofl: :guns:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

let me ask yall this give me your opinions you know my car got a top on it i was going to take it off and see how bad the rust going to be, fix it and i want to put another top on but before i do that i was thinking about laying down that por-15 paint on the roof then put my new top on then i wont have to worry about any rust does that sound like a good idea?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Aug 31 2005, 01:44 PM~3727729
> *let me ask yall this give me your opinions you know my car got a top on it i was going to take it off and see how bad the rust going to be, fix it and i want to put another top on but before i do that i was thinking about laying down that por-15 paint on the roof then put my new top on then i wont have to worry about any rust does that sound like a good idea?
> *



RUST USUALLY STARTS AT THE MOLDING ANYWAY....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

but i cant paint that too??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

TTT for WARTANKS. lol.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Aug 31 2005, 02:00 PM~3727819
> *but i cant paint that too??
> *



YOUR BEST BET IS TOO LEAVE OFF THE TOP...PAINT THE CAR COMPLETELY..CLEARED AND ALL...SO IT WILL SEAL BETTER...THEN...YOU CAN PUT THE TOP....IF I DON'T TALK YOU OUTTA PUTTING ONE BY THEN


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

HERE IS A NICE ONE I FOUND :thumbsup: 

[attachmentid=262980]


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

wow


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that grill kills it :uh:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 1 2005, 03:29 PM~3735124
> *that grill kills it :uh:
> *


THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

the grill ruins the whole car.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

I WAS ACTUALY LOOKIN MORE AT THE SNAKE THAT WEAVES IN N OUT OF THE GRAPHICS...I DONNO IF ITS A MURAL OR A STICKER :dunno:


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 1 2005, 04:46 PM~3735641
> *I WAS ACTUALY LOOKIN MORE AT THE SNAKED THAT WEAVES IN N OUT OF THE GRAPHICS...I DONNO IF ITS A MURAL OR A STICKER :dunno:
> *


KINDA LOOKS LIKE A STICKER
:dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Aug 27 2005, 10:36 AM~3703066
> *HOUSE
> *


FOR.....


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inkera_@Jun 2 2005, 10:12 PM~3217827
> *finaly
> *


Thats tight as hell, homie


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 1 2005, 03:15 PM~3734994
> *HERE IS A NICE ONE I FOUND :thumbsup:
> 
> [attachmentid=262980]
> *



NOW LOSE IT!


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 1 2005, 06:34 PM~3736263
> *NOW LOSE IT!
> 
> *


JELOUSY DON'T GET YOU NO WHERE...
:nono:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 1 2005, 07:31 PM~3736628
> *JELOUSY DON'T GET YOU NO WHERE...
> :nono:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


JUST THE SNAKE KILLED IT....THERE COULD NEVER BE A HOUSE I'D HATE


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 1 2005, 12:12 AM~3731585
> *YOUR BEST BET IS TOO LEAVE OFF THE TOP...
> *


 :worship: :burn:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

what killed it for me is that ugly ribbon like pattern on the front fender that has no business being there...........and the vogues............ :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i aint no big hater but if it had a solid color some w/w lose the grill and it might look like something


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 2 2005, 12:24 AM~3738172
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> JUST THE SNAKE KILLED IT....THERE COULD NEVER BE A HOUSE I'D HATE
> *


SO IS THAT YOUR CAR IN THE AVATAR?


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that is the "ELVIS" car in his avi............


> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 2 2005, 12:16 PM~3740919
> *SO IS THAT YOUR CAR IN THE AVATAR?
> *


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 2 2005, 12:14 AM~3738140
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE SILVER & BLACK
RAIDERS BABY :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 2 2005, 07:27 AM~3739153
> *what killed it for me is that ugly ribbon like pattern on the front fender that has no business being there...........and the vogues............ :biggrin:
> *


does anyone have a piture of the mural on the trunk of that car?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

THIS IS STILL..THE CLEANEST OG GRANDPA CAR I'VE SEEN...BESIDES NOTORIOUS76'S CAR...


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 2 2005, 08:11 PM~3742276
> * THIS IS STILL..THE CLEANEST OG GRANDPA CAR I'VE SEEN...BESIDES NOTORIOUS76'S CAR...
> *



I would buy that car in a heartbeat.


Thanks for the compliments. Tomorrow I will take pics of my 76. I cleaned it up alittle and put 14's with 5.20's on it. I been driving it around town and I havent taken pics of it yet. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 2 2005, 05:38 PM~3742378
> *I would buy that car in a heartbeat.
> Thanks for the compliments. Tomorrow I will take pics of my 76. I cleaned it up alittle and put 14's with 5.20's on it. I been driving it around town and I havent taken pics of it yet.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



 DAM...WISH YOU LIVED ON THIS SIDE OF THE U.S....SO WE COULD CRUISE IT!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 2 2005, 06:38 PM~3742378
> *I would buy that car in a heartbeat.
> Thanks for the compliments. Tomorrow I will take pics of my 76. I cleaned it up alittle and put 14's with 5.20's on it. I been driving it around town and I havent taken pics of it yet.  :biggrin:
> *


How bad does it ride with 5.20's? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 2 2005, 08:45 PM~3742413
> *How bad does it ride with 5.20's? :biggrin:
> *



it rides great. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

some guy asked me if it cost alot to drive that car right now because of gas prices, I kinda laughed and said "you should try and find a set of these tires, then you wont care about the price of gas"


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 2 2005, 06:46 PM~3742417
> *it rides great.  :biggrin:
> *


It is kinda fun swervin back and forth. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

i used to roll 72's w/520's...rode just fine....just wear faster than radials...


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 2 2005, 08:51 PM~3742445
> *It is kinda fun swervin back and forth. :biggrin:
> *



i like it. i mashed it around a curve, it wasnt bad at all


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 2 2005, 06:51 PM~3742443
> *some guy asked me if it cost alot to drive that car right now because of gas prices, I kinda laughed and said "you should try and find a set of these tires, then you wont care about the price of gas"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 2 2005, 08:54 PM~3742457
> * i used to roll 72's w/520's...rode just fine....just wear faster than radials...
> *




yeah it is kinda funny, the tires hold 800lbs each, the car weighs 5700.


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachmentid=263881]I just got mine.. :biggrin: SORRY ABOUT THE BIG ASS PICTURE


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 2 2005, 06:55 PM~3742464
> *i like it. i mashed it around a curve, it wasnt bad at all
> *


How much air is in them? I wouldn't want to put too much in them. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 2 2005, 08:57 PM~3742475
> *How much air is in them?  I wouldn't want to put too much in them. :biggrin:
> *



I got 35psi


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: WELCOME TO THE CLUB SAMOA........


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 2 2005, 07:10 PM~3742538
> *I got 35psi
> *


Squishy Squishy. :biggrin: That's not enough for a radial. :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 2 2005, 07:12 PM~3742545
> *  :biggrin: WELCOME TO THE CLUB SAMOA........
> *


I've had mine since 91 and didn't get no welcome. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: where it a yetti?? and nice find samoa looks like its on da switch


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 2 2005, 06:14 PM~3742549
> *I've had mine since 91 and didn't get no welcome. :biggrin:
> *


SORRY..  


WELCOME


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 3 2005, 10:05 AM~3744940
> *:uh: where it a yetti?? and nice find samoa looks like its on da switch
> *


This was in 95, it was the last time it was a complete car. :0 








Damn that was 10 years ago. :angry:


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 3 2005, 03:14 PM~3746192
> *This was in 95, it was the last time it was a complete car. :0
> 
> 
> ...



what about the 61 bubble :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats cool there but not a glass :biggrin: what you doing to it now


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ol school tight


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 2 2005, 05:11 PM~3742276
> * THIS IS STILL..THE CLEANEST OG GRANDPA CAR I'VE SEEN...BESIDES NOTORIOUS76'S CAR...
> *


where the hell you find that one at...ill sell my kids for that one....i had one a few years back,put new engine,trans,rear end,all i needed was to put a carb on it and paint it,,,traded it for a 54 chevy that i sold a year later....i want my caprice back now...sometimes you kick yourself in the ass :biggrin:


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

theres an old man in stockton with a black on black onewith the red stripe.allways sittin in it at the mall while his wife shops.followed him home one day and he said hes givin it to his grandson.....that kids just gonna wreck it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 3 2005, 07:54 PM~3747443
> *ol school tight
> 
> 
> ...



 DAM.....


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 4 2005, 03:54 AM~3747443
> *ol school tight
> 
> 
> ...


OG uffin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

trunk is sanded down, waiting for battery rack and some fresh zolotone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

luckily, I got a few spare 5.20's.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Notorious76


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 4 2005, 07:09 PM~3752165
> *luckily, I got a few spare 5.20's.
> *


shit hook me up with a set.. :worship:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

are you going to skirt it out N76


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 5 2005, 03:42 PM~3756028
> *are you going to skirt it out N76
> *



im sure i will, my homie gave me a set of skirts.



personally, im not doing alot more to this car. i need to finish my 67.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

SEEMS LIKE ITS A LOOOONG WAY TO GO  (TOM SHUT UP DONT SAY SHIT)


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

i got a set of 76 caprice landau original hubcaps.......when i say original,i mean o...fn...g.still stacked on top of each other with original carboard and plastic between each one, the only one thats been mounted is the top one just to see how they looked on my old glasshouse...ill take pictures and post later..got a clean 75 grill too.keeping my skirts just in case i stumble on another 76....at ellis chevrolet in frisco theres a 75 caprice drop in the showroom.almost wrecked my car last week when i saw it.clean clean clean


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=268605]


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 5 2005, 02:23 AM~3754309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats clean


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 6 2005, 12:37 AM~3759960
> *SEEMS LIKE ITS A LOOOONG WAY TO GO  (TOM SHUT UP DONT SAY SHIT)
> *


i feel that homboy


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 5 2005, 10:37 PM~3759960
> *SEEMS LIKE ITS A LOOOONG WAY TO GO  (TOM SHUT UP DONT SAY SHIT)
> *



 :roflmao: 


:biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 7 2005, 10:06 AM~3768886
> *  :roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Sep 6 2005, 07:03 PM~3765269
> *[attachmentid=268605]
> *


Was this one owned by a guy named Howard??? If so, i had a chance to buy this car real cheap. I still kick myself in the ass for not gettin it.


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Sep 6 2005, 07:03 PM~3765269
> *[attachmentid=268605]
> *


that is nice, 74 caprice.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Sep 5 2005, 10:59 PM~3760075
> *i got a set of 76 caprice landau original hubcaps.......when i say original,i mean o...fn...g.still stacked on top of each other with original carboard and plastic between each one, the only one thats been mounted is the top one just to see how they looked on my old glasshouse...ill take pictures and post later..got a clean 75 grill too.keeping my skirts just in case i stumble on another 76....at ellis chevrolet in frisco theres a 75 caprice drop in the showroom.almost wrecked my car last week when i saw it.clean clean clean
> *



 HOW MUCH FOR THE HUBCAPS?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

$55 shipped Anywhere U.S mainland....They dont fit my bubbletop..lol.


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 7 2005, 05:15 PM~3771744
> * HOW MUCH FOR THE HUBCAPS?
> *


100bucks


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Sep 7 2005, 01:47 PM~3770381
> *Was this one owned by a guy named Howard???  If so, i had a chance to buy this car real cheap.  I still kick myself in the ass for not gettin it.
> *


yeah i think it is...this was taken about 94-96 sacramento show...bad ass ride....


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

teeteetee


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:burn:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Sep 1 2005, 04:15 PM~3734994
> *HERE IS A NICE ONE I FOUND :thumbsup:
> 
> [attachmentid=262980]
> *


thats a nice picture :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Sep 8 2005, 07:55 AM~3775179
> *:burn:
> *



:0 dam..................thats nice color


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Sep 8 2005, 07:55 AM~3775179
> *:burn:
> *


that vinyl top looks bad ass!! ha compadre :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Sep 8 2005, 05:20 PM~3777778
> *that vinyl top looks bad ass!! ha compadre  :biggrin:
> *


thats what im sayin them tops be lookin smooth on the glasshouses man i wan to put a top on mine


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

hell no................... :biggrin: imagine that car w/ no vinyl and a nice shinny patterened out roof .................now that would be bad ass........i mean the car is very nice as it is...pero tu sabes how i am....... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Sep 8 2005, 02:20 PM~3777778
> *that vinyl top looks bad ass!! ha compadre  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

hey compadre lobo...........do you like my new skirts bro......... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2005, 07:41 PM~3773550
> *$55 shipped Anywhere U.S mainland....They dont fit my bubbletop..lol.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 9 2005, 08:49 AM~3782278
> *hey compadre lobo...........do you like my new skirts bro......... :biggrin:
> *


 they be cool if i still had my glasshouse! man i want my car back! hey tom! dont sell your shit!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

[attachmentid=271137]
LOW VINTAGE GLASS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

anyone got any patterned out 71-76 impalas/caprices?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup homie you got a 73 right?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Sep 9 2005, 08:58 AM~3782323
> *they be cool if i still had my glasshouse! man i want my car back! hey tom! dont sell your shit!
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

where is my glasshomies at???? Vegas Super show roll call. Im going and want to meet up with a couple of the homies.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 10 2005, 10:37 AM~3788031
> *sup homie you got a 73 right?
> *



71'


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

"HOPING" ILL BE IN VEGAS, U GOIN TOM?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 11 2005, 10:42 PM~3796321
> *"HOPING" ILL BE IN VEGAS, U GOIN TOM?
> *



 we're taking your car


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 12 2005, 12:18 AM~3796189
> *71'
> *


got to see that


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 11 2005, 11:22 PM~3796511
> *got to see that
> *



I LIVE FAIRLY CLOSE TO MAGRAW....STILL WAITING TO SEE IT!


 (GET THAT SHIT OUTTA THE SHOP FOO..J/K)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats cool, its in the shop huh :ugh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=273768]
[attachmentid=273767]
[attachmentid=273769]
[attachmentid=273766]
[attachmentid=273763]
[attachmentid=273770]
Here goes on my 1st post. For all the glasshouse lovers out there.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=273772]
Well, I guess I should do them one at a time?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry about my rookie mistake. I'll try again.
[attachmentid=273774]
[attachmentid=273773]
[attachmentid=273776]
[attachmentid=273777]
[attachmentid=273775]
[attachmentid=273778]


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 12 2005, 01:51 AM~3796814
> *Sorry about my rookie mistake. I'll try again.
> [attachmentid=273774]
> [attachmentid=273773]
> ...


You have anything to do with Royal Image in Washington?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

ROYAL IMAGE C.C. DALLAS TEXAS. SORRY, DON'T KNOW ANYONE FROM R.I. IN WASH. I LIKE THERE PLAQUES THOUGH.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats a real clean impala sanchez


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 12 2005, 10:58 AM~3798232
> *thats a real clean impala sanchez
> *




 :thumbsup: 
VERY NICE IMPALA......


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

75 GLASS HOUSE FOR $1,500 PROJECT THAT I STARTED AND YOU CAN FINISH HIT ME UP FOR INF


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

nice imps guys, thats a steal for the 74, hope it goes to a good home..couple more from various threads


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

couple rags..think these are tulsa boys


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

nice old lifestyle pic


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MILLENIUM CC_@Sep 12 2005, 05:13 PM~3799903
> *75 GLASS HOUSE FOR $1,500 PROJECT THAT I STARTED AND YOU CAN FINISH HIT ME UP FOR INF
> *



sad part is I have all the peices to fix this car


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

This is my fav drop top....beautiful car


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I know you all are sick of me post my bucket but just a couple shots from this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I love e-way shots


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

2 pumps 8 batt and a mini bar


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

its always cool to see the ride dl


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 12 2005, 11:58 AM~3798232
> *thats a real clean impala sanchez
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS EVERYONE!! :biggrin: 

MY 1ST GLASSHOUSE, BACK IN '95
[attachmentid=274946]


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

my has this one in the garage its for sale now


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

by boy has this one in his garage its for sale now i have some new pics also


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Sep 12 2005, 10:35 PM~3803126
> *by boy has this one in his garage its for sale now i have some new pics also
> *



:0 :0


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

here is an old one from 05 5 de mayo cruz he is asking 15k or best offer


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

resize homie..my computer is gonna crash!!  


:biggrin: nice 74'...looks like mine back then


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Sep 12 2005, 10:35 PM~3803126
> *by boy has this one in his garage its for sale now i have some new pics also
> *


is this one out the bay area?i was gonna get that one about 3 years ago..bad ass paint job,og biscuit tuck interior.paints like 20 years old still sick


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Sep 13 2005, 06:35 AM~3803126
> *by boy has this one in his garage its for sale now i have some new pics also
> *




what are you waiting for :biggrin: post them up


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=277864]
[attachmentid=277865]
[attachmentid=277867]
[attachmentid=277873]
[attachmentid=277871]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

[attachmentid=277874]
[attachmentid=277876]


----------



## drasticplastic (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 15 2005, 06:02 PM~3823710
> *[attachmentid=277874]
> [attachmentid=277876]
> *


thats a 73 but still clean as fuk


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Glasshomies, 
I just came across these caprice taillights and dont need them so before i slap them in the classifieds i wanted to run them by the homies first. I got 2 taillights and 1 skirt. The skirt is all there it hasnt been shaved. There is a dent in the stainless and aint hard to fix, but im building the baddest glasshouse in the world so i dont have the time to fix it. :biggrin: The taillights speak for them selfs in the pics. Im not a fucking fake, any questions about them ,just ask and i will tell you. Liars go to hell. Pm me if you want them.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I also have some doors off a 1976 impala (non-power) with the door panels in OK shape. And some 1976 impala tailights in chrome condition. I need some OG door mirrors (the chrome remote ones.) I'll take offers. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I just wanna see pics of what the baddest glasshouse in the world looks like :cheesy:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I think if anyone from Southside CC, Los Angeles CC, or Brown Pride CC built a 1976 caprice glasshouse it would be the baddest in the world, next to mine when its done of course. :biggrin: I lke the og clean, all options, clean color look.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:thumbsup: .........so its not the badest in the world now......it the badest in the world in the making :biggrin: .......just trippin with ya homie....lets see some progress pics uffin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, Im just saying that cuz everybody know their own car is the baddest in the world in their hearts, yet some are never happy and thats why they jump from car to car like myself. I can say I am content now with my '76 caprice. I had a 64 and a 63 but so did the 4 guys down the street.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 15 2005, 10:54 PM~3825490
> *I just wanna see pics of what the baddest glasshouse in the world looks like  :cheesy:
> *


give me a couple of years


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

baddest glasshouse in the world


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

well theres plenty of badass glasshouses....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 16 2005, 03:19 AM~3826647
> *baddest glasshouse in the world
> *



Well, it is named after a song by The Doors.




so of course its bad ass. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

of course you cant forget this one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

I see John is watching this topic.


Cant forget about Kasmir, that is one clean ass Glasshouse too.


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Almost out a little more chrome and time and time to lay it on the ground.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

My favorite 76 from LIFESTYLES was "Quiet Storm"
The Purple one!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

Well, today is the last day my 76 will have vinyl on the top.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 16 2005, 04:33 PM~3830148
> *Well, today is the last day my 76 will have vinyl on the top.
> *



hopefully the last day with that front end too :0


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 16 2005, 07:39 PM~3830192
> *hopefully the last day with that front end too  :0
> *



    


no one likes my headlights. :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 16 2005, 04:42 PM~3830211
> *
> no one likes my headlights.  :angry:
> *





UMM NO need squares


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

GLASSHOUSES are the SHIT! :thumbsup: I would love to have one for a daily :cough: Notorious76 :cough:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 16 2005, 06:42 PM~3830211
> *
> no one likes my headlights.  :angry:
> *



I have a 76 caprice header and bezels......I was going to convert it.....put the caprice header on and IMO thought that the impala round headlights look better....or it may have had to do with EVERYONE else converting thier Impalas into caprices....Keep the rounds on thier IMO


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

That's called CLEAN :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

GOING TO BE.....




Maybe. :biggrin: 
Taking it all the way back to the metal right now.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Sep 16 2005, 08:39 PM~3830733
> *GOING TO BE.....
> Maybe. :biggrin:
> Taking it all the way back to the metal right now.
> *


  Nice


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Nope not nice , BADDEST.



Thanks homie.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

just start wraping mine up not to crazy 1/4 and 3/8 :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

my shit bottoms out with a full stack of 4.5 ton springs so this, and a full stack of 5 tons HOPEFULLY take care of that problem  .......if not Yetti gave us a few more radical ideas to also take care of the problem :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Damn,
That shit is coming out nice. Sand blasted ,plasma cutter and a big welder, must be nice. That belly split looks crazy, i just cut mine on top and opened it an inch. Going with a prerunner look or performance????


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Sep 16 2005, 09:03 PM~3830809
> *Damn,
> That shit is coming out nice. Sand blasted ,plasma cutter and a big welder, must be nice. That belly split looks crazy, i just cut mine on top and opened it an inch. Going with a prerunner look or performance????
> *


 :biggrin: both.....they say you can't get one to do over 55 :0 so we will see what happens.......not going to be a hopper by no means....but I wanna be able to get some inches when it needs to.......


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

hell yea, same here but im not trying for any records. At the most 40's and as soon as that happens im going to change out coils and drop the voltage. So i can lay some frame and just cruise. A Sleeper.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

yall crazy.


i just want to lay frame. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Why not sleep it.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 16 2005, 09:18 PM~3830865
> *yall crazy.
> i just want to lay frame.  :biggrin:
> *


already did that  now it is just time for a change......something you dont see a lot of....A glasshouse doing it it...plus if I don't like it, shim the a arms put a small stack of coils up front take it down to 2 pumps and lay a wraped frame :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 16 2005, 07:51 PM~3830993
> *already did that   now it is just time for a change......something you dont see a lot of....A glasshouse doing it it...plus if I don't like it, shim the a arms put a small stack of coils up front take it down to 2 pumps and lay a wraped frame  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 16 2005, 10:51 PM~3830993
> *already did that   now it is just time for a change......something you dont see a lot of....A glasshouse doing it it...plus if I don't like it, shim the a arms put a small stack of coils up front take it down to 2 pumps and lay a wraped frame  :biggrin:
> *



thats true.


i can tell by the pics is getting done clean.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 16 2005, 10:26 PM~3831132
> *thats true.
> i can tell by the pics is getting done clean.
> *



 Thanks Homie


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 16 2005, 04:33 PM~3830148
> *Well, today is the last day my 76 will have vinyl on the top.
> *




:0


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 17 2005, 01:45 PM~3833281
> *:0
> *




its almost off now. its hot as hell outside, i had to take a 10 minute break, im sweating so much I gotta keep checking to make sure my tattoo's arent washing away. :cheesy:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

i just read through all 135 pages
thats a lot of house's


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 17 2005, 10:57 AM~3833327
> *its almost off now. its hot as hell outside, i had to take a 10 minute break, im sweating so much I gotta keep checking to make sure my tattoo's arent washing away.  :cheesy:
> *




vinyl hides paint  

:biggrin: just read that......
:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 17 2005, 02:04 PM~3833341
> *vinyl hides paint
> 
> :biggrin: just read that......
> ...



she's naked on top now. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

pic's??????

i need to see another tore apart g-house so i dont feel that bad about mine :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 17 2005, 02:04 PM~3833341
> *vinyl hides paint
> 
> :biggrin: just read that......
> ...



I couldnt fit "vinyl tops make baby jesus cry"


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 17 2005, 10:50 PM~3835954
> *I couldnt fit "vinyl tops make baby jesus cry"
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Sep 15 2005, 05:41 PM~3823946
> *Hey Glasshomies,
> I just came across these caprice taillights and dont need them so before i slap them in the classifieds i wanted to run them by the homies first. I got 2 taillights and 1 skirt. The skirt is all there it hasnt been shaved. There is a dent in the stainless and aint hard to fix, but im building the baddest glasshouse in the world so i dont have the time to fix it. :biggrin: The taillights speak for them selfs in the pics. Im not a fucking fake, any questions about them ,just ask and i will tell you. Liars go to hell. Pm me if you want them.
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 18 2005, 06:02 PM~3839271
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Ill post a pic instead of TTT.....plus I like this pic you don't see the goofy ass flames on the side :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

i got one too


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

check this out guys i need to get both side quarters for my caprice will the quarters from impalaparts fit on the caprice good?aint the rear kinda differnt from the impala to the caprice? and do the skins go to the bottom of the side windows?? cuz most of the rus is right under the the bottom window trim? any help would be cool


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

notorious 76 or phil anyone help me out


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 20 2005, 04:46 PM~3851598
> *check this out guys i need to get both side quarters for my caprice will the quarters from impalaparts fit on the caprice good?aint the rear kinda differnt from the impala to the caprice? and do the skins go to the bottom of the side windows?? cuz most of the rus is right under the the bottom window trim? any help would be cool
> *



the quarters will have to be trimmed to fit a caprice, as you already know the taillights are different.


they stop about 2 inches under the quarter window.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 20 2005, 06:25 PM~3852707
> *the quarters will have to be trimmed to fit a caprice, as you already know the taillights are different.
> they stop about 2 inches under the quarter window.
> *


so i could use like sheetmetal between them? whats to best way to do it? i just want to know whats the right way to do it dont want get dicked by thses shops down here


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 21 2005, 03:05 AM~3855410
> *so i could use like sheetmetal between them? whats to best way to do it? i just want to know whats the right way to do it dont want get dicked by thses shops down here
> *



first thing i would do it get the quarter skin and get it on the car. then you can patch around the windows.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 21 2005, 06:03 AM~3855826
> *first thing i would do it get the quarter skin and get it on the car. then you can patch around the windows.
> *



 YES WHAT HE SAID....AND PEEL THE TOP OFF TOO :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 21 2005, 01:29 PM~3857532
> * YES WHAT HE SAID....AND PEEL THE TOP OFF TOO :biggrin:
> *


i had went to the storage place to mes mith my car yesterday and had took most off the top off the top good just a lil surface rust but like the side piller theres a big whole and lots of rust threw both quarter panels right under the windows, ill get pics to show yall


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 21 2005, 03:59 PM~3859536
> *i had went to the storage place to mes mith my car yesterday and had took most off the top off the top good just a lil surface rust but like the side piller theres a big whole and lots of rust threw both quarter panels right under the windows, ill get pics to show yall
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

RUST :tears:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yall check this :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 22 2005, 01:44 AM~3862657
> *RUST :tears:
> *


i knew i was going to find somethin but it will be in surgery soon


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Another clean glasshouse..............but with vinyl AND that wannabe caddy window.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 21 2005, 11:58 PM~3862740
> *yall check this :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


this car is still around. Someone just mentioned that it was for sale. Clean ride!!!


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

mine got scratched in my shop :tears:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Sep 22 2005, 11:30 AM~3864308
> *Another clean glasshouse..............but with vinyl AND that wannabe caddy window.
> *


 :thumbsdown: Im not feeling the fake ass caddy windows either.......kind of takes away from the whole GLASSHOUSE thing


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn sho do


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 22 2005, 01:16 AM~3862839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think that ones is till around.Its the silver and blacc one.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

JUST WANT TO ASK YALL THIS DO HEADERS FIT ON THESE CARS WITHOUT HITTIN NOTHIN ON THE UNDERSIDE? WILL THEY HIT THAT BAR ON THE DRIVERS SIDE? THE LONG HEADERS NOT THE SHORTIES


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I THINK I HAD ASK THAT QUESTION BUT FORGOT FUCK IT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Sep 22 2005, 01:40 PM~3866080
> *mine got scratched in my shop  :tears:
> *



 ....SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO...MY DUMBASS COP NEIGHBOR HIT MY CAR ON THE BUMPER THE OTHER DAY....PUSHED BACK THE BUMPERSHOCK ABOUT A QUARTER INCH...ON ONE SIDE...NOW I NEED TO GET A NEW ONE.....


FUCKER PAID ME $100....SO ITS NOT THAT BAD......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn i know you was hot phil when he did that, i would of told him 200 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 23 2005, 02:22 AM~3870122
> * ....SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO...MY DUMBASS COP NEIGHBOR HIT MY CAR ON THE BUMPER THE OTHER DAY....PUSHED BACK THE BUMPERSHOCK ABOUT A QUARTER INCH...ON ONE SIDE...NOW I NEED TO GET A NEW ONE.....
> FUCKER PAID ME $100....SO ITS NOT THAT BAD......
> *


I would have got back in my shit and hit him back :0 shit our cars are just stupied derby cars anyway :angry: ...well that's what people like to tell me :uh: sorry to hear about your shit homie


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

THANKS GUYS...YUP I WAS PISSED...I'VE HAD THIS CAR SINCE 93'....BOUGHT FROM ORIGINAL OWNER..NEVER BEEN HIT BY ANYTHING(OTHER THAN DOOR DINGS)...UNTIL NOW....BUT ITS COO....HE'S BUYING A BRAND NEW MUSTANG IN A COUPLE WEEKS...AND I STILL GOT MY BUCKET 76' HERE...



:biggrin: PAYBACK IS GONNA BE A BITCH....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 23 2005, 06:15 PM~3873812
> * THANKS GUYS...YUP I WAS PISSED...I'VE HAD THIS CAR SINCE 93'....BOUGHT FROM ORIGINAL OWNER..NEVER BEEN HIT BY ANYTHING(OTHER THAN DOOR DINGS)...UNTIL NOW....BUT ITS COO....HE'S BUYING A BRAND NEW MUSTANG IN A COUPLE WEEKS...AND I STILL GOT MY BUCKET 76' HERE...
> :biggrin: PAYBACK IS GONNA BE A BITCH....
> *


 uffin: Yes sir KARMA is a muthafucka


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

random pics...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

T T T


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice pics


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Anybody got extra Front bumper guards?


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

Heres one of KRISPY'S BANGER


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Nice ride!! Take the vinyl off, some 13x7s, square light front end, and some lifts, that would be one bad ass glass.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

That door is hanging sick though


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that glass clean fix door and it looks like its missing the molding inserts?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

NICE 75 THERE...WELCOME



:biggrin:


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks :biggrin: to yall for the kind words. Right now im puting together this 1963 ss called PAPER ROUTE then i might start working on the car after the PAPER ROUTE. But for now its just parked I only take it out some times to get the good mob feeling when I roll around the hoodz. Even though I have the 63 the ride of the GLASSHOUSE is just to smooth Its even better when your getten your dick sucked ridin over a bridge you just lean back and engoy the ride :biggrin:     .


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

FOR PSTA


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 28 2005, 10:13 AM~3901530
> * FOR PSTA
> *


Thanks homie!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Krispy_@Sep 27 2005, 01:50 PM~3894853
> *Thanks  :biggrin: to yall for the kind words. Right now im puting together this 1963 ss called PAPER ROUTE  then i might start working on the car after the PAPER ROUTE. But for now its just parked I only take it out some times to get the good mob feeling when I roll around the hoodz. Even though I have the 63 the ride of the GLASSHOUSE is just to smooth Its even better when your getten your dick sucked ridin over a bridge you just lean back and engoy the ride  :biggrin:         .
> *


where u from homie


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 28 2005, 12:15 PM~3901544
> *Thanks homie!!!
> *



here are a few i got at work, i might have some more at home.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks Notorious76!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 28 2005, 01:17 PM~3901998
> *Thanks Notorious76!
> *



I might have a few more at home.



At least I hope I do.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 28 2005, 11:21 AM~3902026
> *I might have a few more at home.
> At least I hope I do.
> *


anything helps!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

u got tilt?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 28 2005, 01:24 PM~3902048
> *anything helps!!!
> *



I could take some pics of the interior out of the car. Its a pretty simple deal. There arent many pieces to the whole inside of the car.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 28 2005, 11:06 AM~3901930
> *where u from homie
> *


Im  From KALI


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 28 2005, 11:24 AM~3902048
> *anything helps!!!
> *


IZ U GETTIN THAT BECAUSE IT'S NICE REAL NICE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Krispy_@Sep 28 2005, 12:44 PM~3902666
> *Im   From KALI
> *


THATS RIGHT!
Let them know my *****!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Krispy_@Sep 28 2005, 12:48 PM~3902688
> *IZ U GETTIN THAT BECAUSE IT'S NICE REAL NICE
> *


No,Just need ideas cause Hopefully Ill be a glasshouse owner SOON!!!


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 28 2005, 12:49 PM~3902703
> *No,Just need ideas cause Hopefully Ill be a glasshouse owner SOON!!!
> *


That's right!!!!!! just remember.... IF IT'S NOT A CHEVY DON'T AND I MEAN DON'T RAISE IT UP. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 28 2005, 02:49 PM~3902703
> *No,Just need ideas cause Hopefully Ill be a glasshouse owner SOON!!!
> *



i know alot of people would rather have a 58 or 59.


but i love my 76. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 19 2005, 12:38 AM~3841207
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAM THAT G-HOUSE CLEAN.!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 28 2005, 01:13 PM~3902857
> *i know alot of people would rather have a 58 or 59.
> but i love my 76.  :biggrin:
> *


I have wanted one for years.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 28 2005, 01:32 PM~3903375
> *I have wanted one for years.
> *


ME TOO...NOTHING LIKE A CLEAN GLASS HOUSE, LOVE THEM LONG BODIES WITH THEM SKIRTS...IF THE CAR DONE UP WELL, THAT CAR LOOKS LIKE A DREAM!!!  


U GONNA GET ONE PSTA???


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Sep 28 2005, 02:34 PM~3903391
> *ME TOO...NOTHING LIKE A CLEAN GLASS HOUSE, LOVE THEM LONG BODIES WITH THEM SKIRTS...IF THE CAR DONE UP WELL, THAT CAR LOOKS LIKE A DREAM!!!
> U GONNA GET ONE PSTA???
> *


Yeah homie,if this deal falls through,I will have one very soon!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 28 2005, 03:25 PM~3904089
> *Yeah homie,if this deal falls through,I will have one very soon!
> *


GOOD SHIT...WUT YEAR U GONNA GET???


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207815


very nice. :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 28 2005, 06:33 PM~3904142
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207815
> very nice.  :biggrin:
> *



 yup it's looking for a good home....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

NICE SHAVED 76'........



CHECK OUT THOSE MIRRORS...... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 28 2005, 07:40 PM~3904542
> *
> *


this car is awesome.. A must see in person.. great condition..


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Sep 28 2005, 04:30 PM~3904123
> *GOOD SHIT...WUT YEAR U GONNA GET???
> *


1976


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I kinda of dig the mirrors to but I would have to see them looking from the back of the car to the front


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

i've got a question for all the glasshomies.


i've heard that a caddy (80's) rearend will swap out in place of the glasshouse rearend and that its around an inch shorter.



does anyone know FOR SURE.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Mr.Phil would probly know for sure.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 29 2005, 03:16 PM~3910636
> *i've got a question for all the glasshomies.
> i've heard that a caddy (80's) rearend will swap out in place of the glasshouse rearend and that its around an inch shorter.
> does anyone know FOR SURE.
> *


they say 77-80s rear ends will bolt right up and there shorter thats what yetti said cuz i was thinkin bout doing that instead of redoing the one i got on there now


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 29 2005, 05:52 PM~3911204
> *they say 77-80s rear ends will bolt right up and there shorter thats what yetti said cuz i was thinkin bout doing that instead of redoing the one i got on there now
> *



what would be different than an 81-92, they didnt have rear ABS until 93 or 94.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 29 2005, 03:54 PM~3911218
> *what would be different than an 81-92, they didnt have rear ABS until 93 or 94.
> *


from what I understand 90-92 rear ends are different then 80's rears.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

shouldnt be no difference?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 29 2005, 02:16 PM~3910636
> *i've got a question for all the glasshomies.
> i've heard that a caddy (80's) rearend will swap out in place of the glasshouse rearend and that its around an inch shorter.
> does anyone know FOR SURE.
> *


Yes it will bolt right up and is alittle over an inch shorter, I have a disc rearend for my 72 Impala. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 29 2005, 05:01 PM~3911270
> *Yes it will bolt right up and is alittle over an inch shorter, I have a disc rearend for my 72 Impala. :biggrin:
> *


speakin of the devil lol thats whats up im going to find one in da junk yard , what years came with disc brakes??


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 29 2005, 04:34 PM~3911513
> *speakin of the devil lol thats whats up im going to find one in da junk yard , what years came with disc brakes??
> *


Early 80's it was an option on Fleetwoods, I got mine off a Fleetwood coupe but got another off a 4 door. Both were early 80's.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thanks for the info homeboy


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## MajesticsK63 (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 28 2005, 04:40 PM~3904542
> *
> *


Clean.. :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 29 2005, 01:18 PM~3910659
> *Mr.Phil would probly know for sure.
> *



that's one thing i haven't got to yet...i've heard they fit and are shorter....

i don't know if i want to put that cadi junk on my car.... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 30 2005, 03:10 AM~3914597
> *that's one thing i haven't got to yet...i've heard they fit and are shorter....
> 
> i don't know if i want to put that cadi junk on my car.... :biggrin:
> ...


im going to try it out :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ima try it out and let yall know


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 31 2005, 05:02 PM~3516412
> *
> [attachmentid=229493]
> *


TTT for a homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

looking good Notorious. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 2 2005, 06:52 PM~3929373
> *:cheesy:
> *



:0 HOLY SHIT.......LUCKY FUCKER...NO RUST.......  


I'LL BE STRIPING MY 76' VERY SOON..... :biggrin: CADI IS GOING BYE-BYE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Oct 2 2005, 11:21 PM~3930539
> *:biggrin:
> *


tHAT CAR IS NICE.
I SEEN IT IN PERSON,


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 3 2005, 03:26 PM~3934200
> *:biggrin:
> *


I can dig it. Way 70's


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 28 2005, 06:33 PM~3904142
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207815
> very nice.  :biggrin:
> *



still for sale....


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 2 2005, 09:52 PM~3929373
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 That's one clean interior you have Jayson


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 3 2005, 10:29 AM~3932551
> *tHAT CAR IS NICE.
> I SEEN IT IN PERSON,
> *


YUP...ITS SIMPLE BUT HELLA CLEAN.!!!


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0 
nice!
:0


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 3 2005, 02:26 PM~3934200
> *:biggrin:
> *


I gotta strip n re paint re pattern re interior..there's some issues rearing there ugly heads:barf:,at least I got to drive it twice half done haha
... can't say i don't envy the underside of that roof Notorious  hot dayum! shes a gem..


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Oct 3 2005, 06:09 PM~3934656
> *:0  That's one clean interior you have Jayson
> *



thanks, its kinda too bad its all getting redone, I could ride with that interior for a few years, but i dont think it will look right with the new paint.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 3 2005, 07:06 PM~3935021
> *thanks, its kinda too bad its all getting redone, I could ride with that interior for a few years, but i dont think it will look right with the new paint.
> *



what do you have planned for the interior?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 3 2005, 07:06 PM~3935026
> *what do you have planned for the interior?
> *



i got a few ideas on my mind. im sending it to get done in about a month or so.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 3 2005, 07:12 PM~3935063
> *i got a few ideas on my mind. im sending it to get done in about a month or so.
> *



I can't wait to see it... I know it will be top notch stuff.


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

hey notorious??
What are you using to strip your house? 80 grit? 50 grit?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Oct 3 2005, 07:47 PM~3935312
> *hey notorious??
> What are you using to strip your house? 80 grit? 50 grit?
> *



aircraft stripper (small areas at a time) then 80 grit for the primer to bite good.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ill take the intetior from you N 76  i need donations


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

'the ads'

uffin:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

...


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

..


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

..


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

one more.. :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

thanks for the options sheet. good to know my project has every single one. Big block, AC, power everything baby, saved it from a demo guy. :uh:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

TTT cool topic


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I would love to have these insides but in orange....I wonder who/were I could get it done at????


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Is gonna be impossible to find that in orange, you wiil have to have it made at an upholstery shop. Dont trust just anyone.Ask to see there work, touch it, is it worth a damn? I would be more picky if I was going with an original look, if it's going to be a custom look it won't matter as much because there will be no point of reference. your shit's clean you look like a picky motherfucker, just like me. 
Good luck homie!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 5 2005, 01:00 PM~3947119
> *I would love to have these insides but in orange....I wonder who/were I could get it done at????
> 
> 
> ...



almost looks like my shit :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

GLASSHOUSE LOVERS 
CHECK OUT MY BOTTOM LINK!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 5 2005, 11:32 PM~3951689
> *GLASSHOUSE LOVERS
> CHECK OUT MY BOTTOM LINK!
> *


"I am a 1976 Chevrolet Impala. I was bought in late November 1975 by a 59 year old man in Arlington Tx. He took really good care of me by the mid '80s he could not drive me any more, so I sat in the garage for years and years. Fast forward to 2004 the old man decided it was time to get rid of me after 29 years. He had a friend put me up on eBay in November 2004. When the auction ended I did not sell, my reserve was not met. One of the bidders was really intrested in me and, contacted the seller to see if he could buy it outside of eBay since, the auction had ended. When he found out what the reserve was and the fact that I didnt run, he was not sure if he wanted to buy me anymore. The seller said to come take a look at me and we could go from there. He agreed and, when he came to see me it was love at first sight. Soon after that I had a new owner Michael. First part of business was to get me running. I had my battery, fuel tank, fuel sending unit and, fuel pump replaced. my carb. was overhauled and I was given a complete major maintence service which consisted of changing all my fluids, filters and, a tune up. After that I was ready to roll but, I needed new shoes so Michael got me some 14x7 all chrome 100 spoke Daytons wrapped in Yokohamas. You cant roll without tunes so, the A.M. radio was disconnected and installed was an /////ALPINE CD/MP3 player that is iPod ready, Boston Acoustic and, Infinity speakers. I was set but, you cant be a lowrider and not be low. So, I was dropped my springs and shocks were replaced with Spring Works springs and Edelbrock shocks. Now, I handle like a champ. I know that there is still more to come. All in due time. Its better to do it right than, do it right now. I'm gonna stay O.G. forever. "


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:thumbsup: that was tight homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 6 2005, 01:28 AM~3951675
> *Is gonna be impossible to find that in orange, you wiil have to have it made at an upholstery shop. Dont trust just anyone.Ask to see there work, touch it, is it worth a damn?  I would be more picky if I was going with an original look, if it's going to be a custom look it won't matter as much because there will be no point of reference. your shit's clean you look like a picky motherfucker, just like me.
> Good luck homie!
> *


Yeah I know that thier won't be a factory kit to sew up...I have all white insides now and you can not see out the window from the glare or any window for that matter....but the carpet I have is the factory burnt orange color so i was thinking about switching the insides over to orange...It's getting repainted in a few months anyway after the frame is finished so I will see what we come up with....we need to talk notorious 76 into getting his company to stock some more 74-76 impala/caprice parts.....since he has one  :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 6 2005, 12:29 AM~3951680
> *almost looks like my shit  :thumbsup:
> *


BOWTIE Connection would be the fist place I would call.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 6 2005, 04:53 PM~3955066
> *.we need to talk notorious 76 into getting his company to stock some more 74-76 impala/caprice parts.....since he has one    :biggrin:
> *



I spent 2 months looking for parts for 74-76. No luck on much.


We do have the weatherstripping, outside door handles, brake pedal pad, park pedal pad, the fiberglass bumper fillers (uhh), lower fender patch panels, lower door patches, and quarter skins. Carpet, visors, headliner also.


and a few more parts here and there.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i went to impalaparts and i didnt see the rear quarters for them 76s


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Anyone know anybody who would want this car?

Sorry to post this in here I'd just like to see this car get in good hands.  


Clean 76 Caprice For Sale


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 6 2005, 03:55 PM~3955517
> *Anyone know anybody who would want this car?
> 
> Sorry to post this in here I'd just like to see this car get in good hands.
> ...


Id trade My Lac straight up for that 76!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 6 2005, 06:04 PM~3955578
> *Id trade My Lac straight up for that 76!
> *



Yeah... If I was the seller I would consider trades but the seller Paul is a older guy who has about 6 too many cars in his collection. He dosn't drive this one much at all so he asked me to help him find a loving owner for it...

BTW send me a link on PM to your caddy.. I want to check it out.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 6 2005, 04:07 PM~3955154
> *I spent 2 months looking for parts for 74-76. No luck on much.
> We do have the weatherstripping, outside door handles, brake pedal pad, park pedal pad, the fiberglass bumper fillers (uhh), lower fender patch panels, lower door patches, and quarter skins. Carpet, visors, headliner also.
> and a few more parts here and there.
> *


 uffin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

can we all say cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean glasshouse.!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## LIFESTYLE (Apr 11, 2005)

ANY BODY KNOW WHERE I BUY A 76 FRONT END :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Oct 7 2005, 04:35 PM~3962347
> *can we all say cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean glasshouse.!!!
> *



W3RD :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i know there were some g-houses at vegas were they at??????????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 9 2005, 02:47 AM~3968487
> *i know there were some g-houses at vegas were they at??????????
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 9 2005, 04:14 AM~3968535
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



Thats johndmonster's from Lifestyle. "Kashmir"


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Dec 4 2003, 07:46 AM~1363484
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



When I see that white one with wire wheels on it it makes me want to grab the one my friend Paul is selling even more...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 9 2005, 10:19 AM~3969133
> *:biggrin:
> *


BAD MUTHAFUCKA


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 9 2005, 07:23 AM~3968745
> *When I see that white one with wire wheels on it it makes me want to grab the one my friend Paul is selling even more...
> *


Guy who owned this got JACKED for it and they burned it, only had 50,000 miles on it. The only thing that could still be used was the motor and tranny. :angry:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 9 2005, 12:52 PM~3969265
> *Guy who owned this got JACKED for it and they burned it, only had 50,000 miles on it. The only thing that could still be used was the motor and tranny. :angry:
> *


 :angry: that sucks... what a shame.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 9 2005, 11:52 AM~3969265
> *Guy who owned this got JACKED for it and they burned it, only had 50,000 miles on it. The only thing that could still be used was the motor and tranny. :angry:
> *


damn thats fucked up :angry: i thought it was still around doin somthin


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 9 2005, 10:52 AM~3969265
> *Guy who owned this got JACKED for it and they burned it, only had 50,000 miles on it. The only thing that could still be used was the motor and tranny. :angry:
> *


That's a damn shame. They jacked him and just burned it, painful. A feeling I know all too well. I had my '92 civic stolen, I had allot in it (all motor shit). that fucking killed me. I'll ride or die for my glasshouse. :machinegun:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ANY SUPER SHOW HOUSES?


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

i know its not a g-house but close 
does anyone know if 76 doors will fit on my 72 ?? i want doorhandles back


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Oct 10 2005, 10:22 AM~3974304
> *i know its not a g-house but close
> does anyone know if 76 doors will fit on my 72 ?? i want doorhandles back
> *


sup homeboy always liked that 72 bra you did anything else to it, im thinkin doors from 72-76 are inercgangable i think


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wow


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I got some doors for sale :biggrin: or ill take some front bumper guards and 50$ for both of them.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

soumds like a deal there


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I digging the all black uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i got headers like these will the be a issue with them on these cars withe the trans support on the driver side? clearance? or with 13s or 14s ??? i dont know cuz my motor aint in the car and i cant test them out so can yalll help me out


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 10 2005, 10:52 AM~3975012
> *i got headers like these will the be a issue with them on these cars withe the trans support on the driver side? clearance? or with 13s or 14s ??? i dont know cuz my motor aint in the car and i cant test them out so can yalll help me out
> 
> 
> ...


they look like the ones i have on my car thers no problems with mine my car sits pretty low in the front and i run 13's they rarely bottom out


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Oct 10 2005, 02:30 PM~3975542
> *they look like the ones i have on my car thers no problems with mine my car sits pretty low in the front and i run 13's they rarely bottom out
> *


OK OK BUT YOU KNOW THE SUPPORT BRACE ON THE DRIVERS SIDE RIGHT, DID YOU RUN THE PIPE UNDER OR OVER THE SUPPORT??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 10 2005, 11:42 AM~3975256
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 




 can you say good-lord thats badd ass.....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

OMFG.........I think im in love........


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 10 2005, 02:40 PM~3976452
> *OK OK BUT YOU KNOW THE SUPPORT BRACE ON THE DRIVERS SIDE RIGHT, DID YOU RUN THE PIPE UNDER OR OVER THE SUPPORT??
> *


???? is it a bolt on support from some were nere the lower control arm and bolted to the frame at an angle? one on each side ? if it is that got thrown away a long time ago


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Oct 11 2005, 09:05 AM~3980111
> *???? is it a bolt on support from some were nere the lower control arm and bolted to the frame at an angle? one on each side ? if it is that got thrown away a long time ago
> *


no im talkin bout under the car i think its the tranny support


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

see in this pic you see the bar support for the tranny my headers shouldnt hit it right? and can the pipe go under it?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 11 2005, 01:29 PM~3981005
> *see in this pic you see the bar support for the tranny my headers shouldnt hit it right? and can the pipe go under it?
> 
> 
> ...



get a trans x-member from a 400 or 454 car that had stock dual exhaust, it will be humped on both sides.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 11 2005, 01:14 PM~3981307
> *get a trans x-member from a 400 or 454 car that had stock dual exhaust, it will be humped on both sides.
> *


damn i know i aint going to find them around here , u wouldnt have 1 layin around would ya? or could help me find 1


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 11 2005, 02:18 PM~3981327
> *damn i know i aint going to find them around here , u wouldnt have 1 layin around would ya? or could help me find 1
> *



im looking for one too :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 11 2005, 01:20 PM~3981334
> *im looking for one too  :biggrin:
> *


well that makes both of us what years did they have em 72-76 right?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 11 2005, 02:24 PM~3981355
> *well that makes both of us what years did they have em 72-76 right?
> *



i'll check


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ok


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I got one on my orange car....I may build one so if I do I will let ya'll know and hook ya up on the stock one


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool let us know


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

ok so this guy that knows my boy has a glasshouse..its all switched up and has chromed out motor...Do u think i should trade my regal for it??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i would but do you homie


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i dunno...its just not as clean as my regal..wish i had pics of both on here for u...my regal is clean as fuck...
the impala is an impala for 1...i been wanting an impala bad. its rootbeer brown..kinda old paint..og interior...its got a chromed out 350 and a basic set up..2 pump 6 batt..
i'm thinking its way toooo big for me though..i want something 70 or under..i just feel like if i hold out i could find a better deal..find somthin under 70..even if its primed..i just want a decent impala with all the parts there...and running good...not worried about paint so much...or juice...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Oct 11 2005, 08:59 PM~3984147
> *i dunno...its just not as clean as my regal..wish i had pics of both on here for u...my regal is clean as fuck...
> the impala is an impala for 1...i been wanting an impala bad. its rootbeer brown..kinda old paint..og interior...its got a chromed out 350 and a basic set up..2 pump 6 batt..
> i'm thinking its way toooo big for me though..i want something 70 or under..i just feel like if i hold out i could find a better deal..find somthin under 70..even if its primed..i just want a decent impala with all the parts there...and running good...not worried about paint so much...or juice...
> *



My 2 cents......I don't know what your Regal or what the Glasshouse looks like....But you either LOVE the lines of a Glasshouse or you don't.....And everyone in this thread will tell you these are prob one of the hardest cars to find parts for and when you do...your going to pay....Now IMO thier is no question get the Impala......In my area I can think of 80 G-Bodys running around....with chrome paint...doing big numbers....but thier is only one Glasshouse running around MINE  ....I have had a 52 chevy delux with 13's 2pumps....My daily is a 4 pump box chevy...I have had street truck dancers...g- body hoppers.......but none of the above is as fun as getting in the Impala and cruzin  but like I said this is my 2 cents.......Good Luck Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 11 2005, 01:46 PM~3981470
> *cool let us know
> *


You already know :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 11 2005, 08:58 PM~3984858
> *My 2 cents......I don't know what your Regal or what the Glasshouse looks like....But you either LOVE the lines of a Glasshouse or you don't.....And everyone in this thread will tell you these are prob one of the hardest cars to find parts for and when you do...your going to pay....Now IMO thier is no question get the Impala......In my area I can think of 80 G-Bodys running around....with chrome paint...doing big numbers....but thier is only one Glasshouse running around MINE   ....I have had a 52 chevy delux with 13's 2pumps....My daily is a 4 pump box chevy...I have had street truck dancers...g- body hoppers.......but none of the above is as fun as getting in the Impala and cruzin    but like I said this is my 2 cents.......Good Luck Homie  :thumbsup:
> *



:worship: :worship: 



 WELL SAID HOMIE......THE HOUSE= MY LIFE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

got my pic glass homies


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

and boy do i have a parts list :uh:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

do any body know if a windsheild from a '73 catalina vert
fit my '74 chevy vert????


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Oct 12 2005, 04:19 PM~3987957
> *do any body know if a windsheild from a '73 catalina vert
> fit my '74 chevy vert????
> *



its should. all GM B-bodys and even the caddy eldo winshields are the same.


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 12 2005, 04:23 PM~3987985
> *its should. all GM B-bodys and even the caddy eldo winshields are the same.
> *


cool thanks man :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

PLEASE THROW THAT GRILL AWAY...... :biggrin: 



NICE 74.....POST UP WHATS MISSING...MAYBE ONE OF US WILL HAVE THE EXTRA PART


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 11 2005, 12:14 PM~3981307
> *get a trans x-member from a 400 or 454 car that had stock dual exhaust, it will be humped on both sides.
> *


My 72 has both humps and had single exaust. I THINK 71-73 all had both humps stock. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 12 2005, 07:12 PM~3989490
> *My 72 has both humps and had single exaust.  I THINK 71-73 all had both humps stock. :biggrin:
> *



listen to the FRAME GURU :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 12 2005, 06:50 PM~3989744
> *listen to the FRAME GURU  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not totally sure. :biggrin: How's yours coming along?


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

yea..this guy also got a 66 though...Im hopin to get that one..well i can say my regal is sooooo much cleaner then the glasshouse though..but i dunno..g-bodys are a plenty and the glasshouse isn't..but most people say the glass house is a ****** boat... :0 so i dunno..don't want people clownin my ride. Everybody likes my regal...its a hard deal..i think i'll prob hold out for the 66 even though its primered and stock..


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 12 2005, 07:53 PM~3989756
> *I'm not totally sure. :biggrin:  How's yours coming along?
> *



I am very happy... :cheesy: .....Juandik is doing his thing.....we are taking our time not to leave anything over looked.......but still not 100% sure how the back end is going to end up, we have a couple idea's we wanna do... :dunno: so we will see what happens....enough bullshitting get back to work on the seven duce  :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 12 2005, 07:30 PM~3989941
> *I am very happy... :cheesy: .....Juandik is doing his thing.....we are taking our time not to leave anything over looked.......but still not 100% sure how the back end is going to end up, we have a couple idea's we wanna do... :dunno: so we will see what happens....enough bullshitting get back to work on the seven duce    :biggrin:
> *


Tomarrow buddy. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 12 2005, 08:31 PM~3989952
> *Tomarrow buddy. :biggrin:
> *


That's what I like to hear........I be back on it to tomm....I may even have a few pic :0 or maybe not :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 12 2005, 07:35 PM~3989975
> *That's what I like to hear........I be back on it to tomm....I may even have a few pic  :0  or maybe not  :biggrin:
> *


Juandik has my e-mail. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Oct 12 2005, 06:17 PM~3989864
> *yea..this guy also got a 66 though...Im hopin to get that one..well i can say my regal is sooooo much cleaner then the glasshouse though..but i dunno..g-bodys are a plenty and the glasshouse isn't..but most people say the glass house is a ****** boat... :0  so i dunno..don't want people clownin my ride. Everybody likes my regal...its a hard deal..i think i'll prob hold out for the 66 even though its primered and stock..
> *



LET ME TELL YOU...I'VE HAD MY 74' SINCE 93'....EVERYWHERE I GO..I GET COMPLIMENTS ON IT...WHEN IT WAS FIRST OG......WHEN I PRIMERED IT UP.....WHEN IT WAS TOTALLY STRIPPED AND BLOCKED OUT...AND WHEN NOW ITS EVEN DIRTY..PAINT STARTING TO GET FUCKED UP...I STILL GET A THUMBSUP FROM ALL KINDS OF PEOPLE....

I'M A WHITE ASS MOTHERFUCKER...IF SOMEONE EVER CALLED MY CAR A '****** BOAT'...I'D RUN MY SHIT RIGHT INTO THEM.....


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

Anybody done a 4 speed trans. swap? Im going to look for a g-house but gas prices are a bitch... so Im thinking a TH-700 would help... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 12 2005, 07:24 PM~3989126
> *PLEASE THROW THAT GRILL AWAY...... :biggrin:
> NICE 74.....POST UP WHATS MISSING...MAYBE ONE OF US WILL HAVE THE EXTRA PART
> *


skirts
window cranks (all 4)
front bumper filler
hood
right side inner fender well
left outside door handle
trim pice that goes betwin front and back windowleft side(vert)
all emblems
i have all the side trim (not in the best shape) but it is all there


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 11 2005, 12:38 PM~3981059
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMN I GOT BAD NEW I WENT TO MY STORAGE TO CHECK MY CAR OUT TO SEE IF I HAD A SINGLE OR DUAL HUMP TRANNY SUPPORT AND I DONT EVEN GOT THE DAMN SUPPORT UNDER THERE!!!!! :angry:  DAMNNN SO IF ANY ONE CAN HELP ME OUT FINDING ONE THAT WOULD BE COOL , I BEEN TRYIN TO FIND 1 IN MY AREA BUT ITS HARD CUZ AROUND HERE THEY CRUSH THEM 70S CAR QUICKE WHEN THEY GET TO THE JUNK YARD SO ANY HELP WOULD BE COOL  :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 13 2005, 12:10 PM~3993956
> *DAMN I GOT BAD NEW I WENT TO MY STORAGE TO CHECK MY CAR OUT TO SEE IF I HAD A SINGLE OR DUAL HUMP TRANNY SUPPORT AND I DONT EVEN GOT THE DAMN SUPPORT UNDER THERE!!!!! :angry:    DAMNNN SO IF ANY ONE CAN HELP ME OUT FINDING ONE THAT WOULD BE COOL , I BEEN TRYIN TO FIND 1 IN MY AREA BUT ITS HARD CUZ AROUND HERE THEY CRUSH THEM 70S CAR QUICKE WHEN THEY GET TO THE JUNK YARD SO ANY HELP WOULD BE COOL   :angry:
> *



 sorry bro...i threw one (double hump) away...like 1 month ago...was just there in the way....i'll ask around....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 13 2005, 04:27 PM~3994800
> * sorry bro...i threw one (double hump) away...like 1 month ago...was just there in the way....i'll ask around....
> *


YOU SERIOUS DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :0 :0 :0 :0  I REALLY NEED THIS PART, THATS WHATS REALLY HOLDIN ME UP NOW FROM PUTTIN MY MOTOR AND TRANS IN AND PIPES ON , PHILL IF YOU FIND THEM BOUBLES FOR ME I OWE YOU BIG TIME


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 13 2005, 02:56 PM~3995016
> *YOU SERIOUS DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :0  :0  :0  :0    I REALLY NEED THIS PART, THATS WHATS REALLY HOLDIN ME UP NOW FROM PUTTIN MY MOTOR AND TRANS IN AND PIPES ON , PHILL IF YOU FIND THEM BOUBLES FOR ME I OWE YOU BIG TIME
> *



I GUESS ITS BEST NOT TO TOSS EXTRA STUFF AWAY...IF I HAD A CLEAN GARAGE I WOULD OF KEPT IT.......I GOT LIKE A COMPLETE 76...IN PARTS HERE...


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 11 2005, 11:14 AM~3981307
> *get a trans x-member from a 400 or 454 car that had stock dual exhaust, it will be humped on both sides.
> *


look up jacksautoranch.com he has a blue 74 impala spirit of america edtion in his yard see if he will send it to you all spirit of america impala have these cars came with factory duals they were like a super sport for glass houses also if anyone is interested i have a 74 impala spirit of america for sale with four pumps all chrome hardline show set up for sale all car needs is paint and minor body work arkansa car any ?call 414 6870375 mario in milwaukee wisconsin


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I FEEL THAT HOMEBOY WHEN I GET MY MONEY TIGHT IMA GET ALL THEM 76 PARTS FROM YA K


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Oct 13 2005, 05:10 PM~3995116
> *look up jacksautoranch.com he has a blue 74 impala spirit of america edtion in his yard see if he will send it to you all spirit of america impala have these cars came with factory duals they were like a super sport for glass houses also if anyone is interested i have a 74 impala spirit of america for sale with four pumps all chrome hardline show set up for sale all car needs is paint and minor body work arkansa car any ?call 414 6870375 mario in milwaukee wisconsin
> *


PICS PICS WOULD LIKE TO SEE THAT


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

to be honest i don't mess with computers much how do i post a pic :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 13 2005, 02:23 AM~3991967
> *IF SOMEONE EVER CALLED MY CAR A '****** BOAT'...I'D RUN MY SHIT RIGHT INTO THEM.....
> *



*As some of my club members would say*.......................AND THEN BRAKE THE STICK....... :angry: I mean that's what a derby car does :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

I will say that these glasshouse's are addictive.


Im selling car parts AND CARS, that I said I would never sell.   



If I sell some of my Pesco's then you will know I have lost my mind officially.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

I am bored, just trying out my new computer, its amazing how much and how fast you can work with 2 gig of ram.


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Oct 13 2005, 04:08 AM~3992121
> *Anybody done a 4 speed trans. swap?  Im going to look for a g-house but gas prices are a bitch... so Im thinking a TH-700 would help...  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 13 2005, 10:54 PM~3996727
> *I am bored, just trying out my new computer, its amazing how much and how fast you can work with 2 gig of ram.
> *


What gig? You left Hubbards for a new GIG? Making Rams? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2005, 11:17 PM~3996871
> *What gig? You left Hubbards for a new GIG? Making Rams? :biggrin:
> *



yep. lol.



2 gig rams. THEY ARE FAST TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0 what prog you use on that notorious, that chrome looks killer


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: HAD TO BORROW THAT PIC HOMIE


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 14 2005, 12:32 AM~3997305
> *:0 what prog you use on that notorious, that chrome looks killer
> *


I will make some more and post them, I need to download some new fonts.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im so fuckin bumed about this damn tranny bar :angry: i cant do nothin without it


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 14 2005, 03:27 PM~4001810
> *im so fuckin bumed about this damn tranny bar :angry:  i cant do nothin without it
> *


 body work? interior?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 14 2005, 05:33 PM~4001870
> *body work? interior?
> *


i havent really started on that just yet i want it to get rollin then im going to do body work, as soon as i get this damn tranny bar im going to order my quarter panels and work on that


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

I'll have a talk with my derby hook up next time Im out that way :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 14 2005, 05:27 PM~4001810
> *im so fuckin bumed about this damn tranny bar :angry:  i cant do nothin without it
> *



Make one......im thinking about making one for mine....and be 10X stronger than the factory.....2x2x1/4 box......or try this site  http://derbygear.com/ I will help ya anyway I can homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 14 2005, 05:41 PM~4001928
> *I'll have a talk with my derby hook up next time Im out that way :biggrin:
> *


that would be cool if you can i need the double hump kind really dont want the single hump so i can run headers with duals if it aint to much trouble


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 14 2005, 06:28 PM~4002215
> *Make one......im thinking about making one for mine....and be 10X stronger than the factory.....2x2x1/4 box......or try this site   http://derbygear.com/  I will help ya anyway I can homie
> *


thanks 4 the link homie that helps alote ima hit them up and see what i could come up with, thanks i knew yall would help me out :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

here is what im talking about.....but I think I could do one just as nice and stronger.....















































Just so you can get a better idea if you decide to build your own


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wow thats what i need right there, really dont look hard to make only if i had the tools


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

I've got some nice parts for sale. If anyone is interested hit me up. Im gonna list this stuff on ebay if no one on here needs/wants any of this.


I got a complete cruise control setup that came off my 76. The actuator, regulator, brake pedal switch, all wiring and vacuum lines and the turnsignal lever/cruise control switch.

I got the complete AC setup, MINUS the compressor and hoses.

I got a parking brake assembly.

Complete windshield wiper setup, blades, arms, motor, transmission rods, switch.

Parking brake pedal assembly.

Air intake tube.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

I will post more pics tonight. All the parts are in great condition.


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 17 2005, 10:29 AM~4015241
> *I've got some nice parts for sale. If anyone is interested hit me up. Im gonna list this stuff on ebay if no one on here needs/wants any of this.
> I got a complete cruise control setup that came off my 76. The actuator, regulator, brake pedal switch, all wiring and vacuum lines and the turnsignal lever/cruise control switch.
> 
> ...



i have the compressor and the hoses if anyone needs them


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: dibs on the air intake hose


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 17 2005, 06:42 PM~4018173
> *  :biggrin: dibs on the air intake hose
> *



its yours. :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2005, 09:41 PM~3773550
> *$55 shipped Anywhere U.S mainland....They dont fit my bubbletop..lol.
> 
> 
> ...


i got your 55 for those skirts if you still have them? whats up with the emblems 
are they for 76 g house?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I know im not 10 anymore but I want one of these models so bad


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dl make me a bouble hump tranny bar :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 18 2005, 06:58 PM~4026639
> *I know im not 10 anymore but I want one of these models so bad
> *


  hell yes...me too.....just to set it on my computer desk :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

can you use the doors off a 73 caprice or impala on a 76 caprice. im pretty sure you can but want to make sure???


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 19 2005, 12:13 AM~4028076
> *dl make me a bouble hump tranny bar :biggrin:
> *


You know I will.....im not to that point yet on my frame....if it turns out like I want it to, I will make 2 of them  .....just give me a little more time....It's going slow but it's going to be something serious......trying ALOT of untested things but either way it will be all metal molded & clean....+ the price of metal is KILLING me :angry:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 19 2005, 02:08 PM~4031375
> *can you use the doors off a 73 caprice or impala on a 76 caprice. im pretty sure you can but want to make sure???
> *



no I think it is 74,75,76


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 19 2005, 01:59 PM~4031280
> * hell yes...me too.....just to set it on my computer desk :biggrin:
> *


exactly uffin: who make them :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 19 2005, 02:09 PM~4031387
> *You know I will.....im not to that point yet on my frame....if it turns out like I want it to, I will make 2 of them   .....just give me a little more time....It's going slow but it's going to be something serious......trying ALOT of untested things but either way it will be all metal molded & clean....+ the price of metal is KILLING me  :angry:
> *


ill let you know if i cant none down here ill let ya know


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 19 2005, 02:11 PM~4031408
> *no I think it is 74,75,76
> *


i know they will fit but i thought 71or2-76 will fit


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 19 2005, 12:19 PM~4031493
> *i know they will fit but i thought 71or2-76 will fit
> *



:biggrin: wait til' crenshaw magraw brings his 71' by here...they should be the same..72-76...from what i remember...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hope they do


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Man, that window and vinyl kills that car  It would look a hundred times better with the og way.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 18 2005, 05:58 PM~4026639
> *I know im not 10 anymore but I want one of these models so bad
> *


I can build you one.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 19 2005, 10:59 AM~4031280
> * hell yes...me too.....just to set it on my computer desk :biggrin:
> *


haha I'm building your rag already. need to know the color.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2005, 03:42 PM~4039734
> *I can build you one.
> *


PM'ED :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

did we figure out if the doors work or not........I would like to know my damn self


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2005, 01:46 PM~4039775
> *haha I'm building your rag already. need to know the color.
> *





:0 rag?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I got 1976 doors for sale!! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

made by the homie travieso


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 21 2005, 11:25 AM~4045957
> * made by the homie travieso
> *


kinda working on it, but here i put kashmir in there instead











thanks 4 those that posted some of these pics, only few i took myself


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

bump


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 14 2005, 05:27 PM~4001810
> *im so fuckin bumed about this damn tranny bar :angry:  i cant do nothin without it
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

help me out ridaz, im streesed out over this


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 22 2005, 02:47 PM~4051731
> *help me out ridaz, im streesed out over this
> *


I will soon have to deal with the same thing. I thought of getting a hold of http://www.geocities.com/gforcejohn/ "crossmembers.com" but, they don't seem to make them for our cars. I don't think it would hurt to call them to see if they would make one for our cars. $$$$$$ talks. Or if you still have your old one see if there are any metal working shops in your area that could make one.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 22 2005, 04:14 PM~4051818
> *I will soon have to deal with the same thing. I thought of getting a hold of http://www.geocities.com/gforcejohn/  "crossmembers.com" but, they don't seem to make them for our cars. I don't think it would hurt to call them to see if they would make one for our cars. $$$$$$ talks. Or if you still have your old one see if there are any metal working shops in your area that could make one.
> *


i dont got money like that to get one made, i could a $25-40 crossmember thats what they go for down here in the junkyards


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 22 2005, 03:18 PM~4051836
> *i dont got money like that to get one made, i could a $25-40 crossmember thats what they go for down here in the junkyards
> *



Your right, that shit is high dollar. If you can find a double hump in the junk yards, go for it. I haven't been able to fine one out here.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 22 2005, 04:24 PM~4051862
> *Your right, that shit is high dollar. If you can find a double hump in the junk yards, go for it. I haven't been able to fine one out here.
> *


thats all i can do is keep looking a went to every junk yard down here last week and nothing i found 1 double hump on a 73 4 door but they didnt want to part it out man i was so mad then found a single hump but dont want that


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm a little out of shape on photoshop, but I'm brushing back up on it.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 22 2005, 09:36 PM~4053370
> *I'm a little out of shape on photoshop, but I'm brushing back up on it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

nice glasshouse on crenshaw


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

this guy wants 750 for this 75


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

any update pics on this one


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Oct 23 2005, 12:47 PM~4055250
> *nice glasshouse on crenshaw
> *



I LIKE THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TO ALL MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNERS.

IS IT JUST ME OR ARE WE THE BLACK SHEEP OF THE IMPALAS?

YOU OPEN ANY CATALOG FOR IMPALAS AND YOU COULD ALMOST BUILD A 60'S MODEL FROM SCRATCH.

NOBODY MAKES MAKES SHIT FOR OUR CARS. IF WE NEED A GRILL, SIDE EMBLEMS, HEADLINER, TRUE DASH PAD (NOT A COVER), TRANS BAR, REAR PACKAGE TRAY OR, REAR WINDOW WE ARE PRETTY MUCH SHIT OUTTA LUCK.

OVER 10 YEARS AGO WHEN I GOT MY FIRST GLASSHOUSE, IT NEEDED A LOT OF WORK AND, I LOOKED IN ALL THE CATALOGS I COULD AND EVERYTHING SEEMED TO STOP A '72. 10 YEARS LATER EVERYTHING STILL SEEMS TO STOP AT '72. WTF!!!

I'LL ADMIT THERE HAS BEEN AN INCRESE IN THE PARTS AVALIBLE BUT NOT WHAT IT SHOULD BE.

I HAVE FOUND MORE GLASSHOUS PARTS ON EBAY THAN ANYWHERE ELSE AS OF RIGHT NOW THERE ARE 160 '74-'76 IMPALA PARTS AND 80 '74-'76 CAPRICE PARTS UP FOR BID ON EBAY, EVEN THOUGH SOME OF THOSE PARTS OVERLAP EACH OTHER. NOW FOR A 1964 IMPALA THERE ARE 769 PARTS UP FOR BID AND, THAT IS JUST ONE YEAR. I KNOW IT IS THE MOST POPUALR. IT MAKES ME SICK SOMETIMES.

NOT TOO LONG AGO THERE WAS A "GOODGUYS" SHOW HERE IN DALLAS AND, THEY SAID ALL CARS ARE WELCOME........UP TO 1972......FUCK GOODGUYS!

A GLASSHOUSE IS A RARE BIRD AND, I DO GET ALLOT OF PROPS FOR MINE BUT, I CAN'T HELP BUT FEEL NEGLECTED BY EVERYONE. FOR EXAMPLE, THIS PAST MAY THE LRM SUPER SHOW CAME TO DALLAS AND I WANTED TO TAKE MY DAYTONS OFF AND ENTER IT IN AN ALL ORIGINAL CLASS. WELL, ORIGINAL CLASSES STOP AT 1960'S. I GUESS AT THE TIME I WAS TRING TO ENTER IT IN WITH THE WRONG INTENTIONS.

I HAVE NEVER HEARD A GLASSHOUSE BEING CALLED A "****** BOAT" THAT'S PRETTY FUNNY.......FUCKIN' HATERS.

I GUESS IF YOU HAVE A GLASSHOUSE OR REALLY WANT ONE. IT PUTS YOU IN A ELITE GROUP. YOU CAN'T HALF-ASS IT, IT WILL CHEW YOU UP AND SPIT YOU OUT. IT TAKES A REAL LOVE FOR THEM TO KEEP THEM. I'LL NEVER SELL MINE
EVEN IF THE PRICE WAS RIGHT. MY GLASSHOUSE WAS BUILT THE SAME MONTH AND YEAR I WAS BORN, IT'S A KEEPER.

WELL THAT IS MY RANT, I HAD TO GET THAT SHIT OFF MY CHEST!


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

nice 76


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

front end


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

glasshouse


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

75 vert


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

75 vert


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

75 vert


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

75 vert


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

75 caprice


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

glasshouse for sale at www.chevydemocars.com f**k demo cars save a glasshouse


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

glasshouse for sale at www.chevydemocars.com f**k demo cars save a glasshouse


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

glasshouse for sale at www.chevydemocars.com f**k demo cars save a glasshouse


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 23 2005, 02:06 PM~4055528
> *TO ALL MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNERS.
> 
> IS IT JUST ME OR ARE WE THE BLACK SHEEP OF THE IMPALAS?
> ...


ONE MORE THING RAG TOPS AIN'T GLASSHOUSES.........STILL LIKE THEM TOUUGH! :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

nice 76


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

nice 76


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

f**k demo derbies


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

nice 74


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

76


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

76


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

there asking 16500 for this one


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

should i trade my 75 caprice glasshouse for an 87 monte LS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 23 2005, 02:06 PM~4055528
> *TO ALL MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNERS.
> 
> IS IT JUST ME OR ARE WE THE BLACK SHEEP OF THE IMPALAS?
> ...





> _Originally posted by bllr_@Oct 23 2005, 03:17 PM~4055900
> *should i trade my 75 caprice glasshouse for an 87 monte LS
> *




I GUESS IF YOU HAVE A GLASSHOUSE OR REALLY WANT ONE. IT PUTS YOU IN A ELITE GROUP. YOU CAN'T HALF-ASS IT, IT WILL CHEW YOU UP AND SPIT YOU OUT. IT TAKES A REAL LOVE FOR THEM TO KEEP THEM.......IF YOU HAVE ANY DOUBT, GET RID OF IT. 87 M/C OVER A GLASSHOUSE, YOU BELONG IN A MONTE CARLOFOR THINKING THAT SHIT.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=324089]

[attachmentid=324086]

[attachmentid=324087]

[attachmentid=324088]

[attachmentid=324090]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=324091]
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
I FORGOT THIS ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

Niiice pixxx guys, went out for a quick dip last night one of the only shots that turned out  

side note, no trades when it comes to g-houses for montes imo :nono: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 24 2005, 03:08 AM~4059637
> *Niiice pixxx guys, went out for a quick dip last night one of the only shots that turned out
> 
> side note, no trades when it comes to g-houses for montes imo  :nono:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE PIC HOMIE, THAT PIC MAKE ME WANT TO LIFT MY SHIT SO BAD!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 24 2005, 02:08 AM~4059637
> *Niiice pixxx guys, went out for a quick dip last night one of the only shots that turned out
> 
> side note, no trades when it comes to g-houses for montes imo  :nono:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

whast u with some motor pics?

lets see some 350's or big blocks that are under the hood.

anyone have any pics?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I know im get laughed at for this...but I am feeling this one even with the rims...real clean look


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 24 2005, 02:24 AM~4059383
> *[attachmentid=324089]
> 
> [attachmentid=324086]
> ...


tight shots of your house homeboy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

maiden lookin good bra where them skirts at? i see you got that window trim on the glass tight shit homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

good news i finally got my double hump crossmember today:biggrin: now i can get down to bizznazz on my 76 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 20 2005, 07:36 PM~4042758
> *:0 rag?
> 
> *


AS SOON AS MY FOTKI ACCOUNT IS BACK UP I'LL POST PICS OF IT. YOURS IS THE MINT GREEN RAG FROM VEGAS RIGHT??


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 24 2005, 04:49 PM~4062704
> *good news i finally got my double hump crossmember today:biggrin: now i can get down to bizznazz on my 76 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE DID YOU FIND IT? HOW MUCH WAS IT? DO THEY HAVE MORE? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 24 2005, 07:45 PM~4063533
> *WHERE DID YOU FIND IT? HOW MUCH WAS IT? DO THEY HAVE MORE?  :biggrin:
> *


i had went back to this one salvage yard where they had a clean 73 4 door caprice at first they didnt want to part the car out but i wnt back a few days later after running out of options and offered the guy $50 and will take it off myself now i got it :biggrin: but you know if there was more i would of hooked all yall up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 24 2005, 03:47 PM~4062693
> *maiden lookin good bra where them skirts at? i see you got that window trim on the glass tight shit homie*


good to hear ya got the crossmember bro, Im goin to poke around that derby guys this week sometime see what he has to part with off my list, i got the skirts ready but wanna wait till i get the 13s back on and do the repaint before mounting them. I have never even washed it since that paint haha, no wipers no actuators for the doors, no highbeams, tailights, turn signals, brake lights, roof, heat or defrost etc...lots Ive just neglected for now to take it out, the 14s with radials are just killin me to look at..horrendous..I should have run the skirts to hide em haha..but,when you have to the urge to go for a roll ..ya gotta go :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 24 2005, 04:49 PM~4063178
> *AS SOON AS MY FOTKI ACCOUNT IS BACK UP I'LL POST PICS OF IT. YOURS IS THE MINT GREEN RAG FROM VEGAS RIGHT??
> *



:uh: :0 .......ahhhhhhh....nope....i got a black 74'...and a 76' project.....both hardtops....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 25 2005, 02:02 AM~4065938
> *good to hear ya got the crossmember bro, Im goin to poke around that derby guys this week sometime see what he has to part with off my list, i got the skirts ready but wanna wait till i get the 13s back on and do the repaint before mounting them. I have never even washed it since that paint haha, no wipers no actuators for the doors, no highbeams, tailights, turn signals, brake lights, roof, heat or defrost etc...lots Ive just neglected for now to take it out, the 14s with radials are just killin me to look at..horrendous..I should have run the skirts to hide em haha..but,when you have to the urge to go for a roll ..ya gotta go :biggrin:
> *



 .....wait...what you say about 14's.... :angry: ..... :biggrin: 


*CONGRATS 76 G-HOUSE ON YOUR FIND


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 25 2005, 04:02 AM~4065938
> *good to hear ya got the crossmember bro, Im goin to poke around that derby guys this week sometime see what he has to part with off my list, i got the skirts ready but wanna wait till i get the 13s back on and do the repaint before mounting them. I have never even washed it since that paint haha, no wipers no actuators for the doors, no highbeams, tailights, turn signals, brake lights, roof, heat or defrost etc...lots Ive just neglected for now to take it out, the 14s with radials are just killin me to look at..horrendous..I should have run the skirts to hide em haha..but,when you have to the urge to go for a roll ..ya gotta go :biggrin:
> *


them 14s dont look that bad dog, thats what im going to run till i juice it then im going to switch to 13s


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thanks phil


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 25 2005, 11:14 PM~4072649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THA SHIT LOOKS CLEAN.!!!!


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

hey travesio you got some more pics of that blue one in the middle?...


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Next year I will bust out with mine.........hopefully......LOL!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: So many nice Glasshouse's to look at.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 24 2005, 01:36 PM~4061920
> *I know im get laughed at for this...but I am feeling this one even with the rims...real clean look
> 
> 
> ...


YEA ME TOO....I SAW THA EALIER N THA SHIT LOOKS CLEAN AS FUCK FOR HAVIN 20'z BUT ITS SIMPLE NOT ALL CRAZIED OUT....I THINK THAS Y I LIKE THA....  CLEAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Oct 26 2005, 02:48 AM~4073262
> *hey travesio you got some more pics of that blue one in the middle?...
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S THE ONLY PIC I GOT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: any opinions on those chromed taillight covers?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

They look almost as bad as six tailpipes and chrome fender flares with a pic of a cow on the side; if you know what I mean. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 26 2005, 11:55 PM~4079837
> *:uh: any opinions on those chromed taillight covers?
> 
> 
> *


i like em i when have enough money im going to get mine plated depends on what color im going with the car


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

but do them doors from a 73 fit a 76???? need to know


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 NICE PHOTOSHOP...NOT LIKE THIS SHIYYT ONE SOMEONE DID FUCKING WITH ME....


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 27 2005, 08:18 PM~4084888
> *:0
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 27 2005, 07:18 PM~4084888
> *:0
> *


i was thinkin bout paintin mine purple with peanut butter guts with gold dz still might though


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 27 2005, 08:13 PM~4085314
> *:0 NICE PHOTOSHOP...NOT LIKE THIS SHIYYT ONE SOMEONE DID FUCKING WITH ME....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 27 2005, 05:18 PM~4084888
> *:0
> *


damn notorious you got skills homie...you had me looking back several times lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Oct 27 2005, 11:48 PM~4086281
> *damn notorious you got skills homie...you had me looking back several times lol
> *




 me too.....but the vinal top gave it away :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

nooo puuurpleee


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

> *"BOY, THE NEXT WORDS THAT COMES OUT OF YOUR MOUTH BETTER BE SOME BRILLIANT FUCKIN' MARK TWAIN SHIT...
> CUS ITS DEFENTLY GETTING CHISELED ON YOUR TOMB STONE"*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 27 2005, 06:13 PM~4085314
> *:0 NICE PHOTOSHOP...NOT LIKE THIS SHIYYT ONE SOMEONE DID FUCKING WITH ME....
> *


LOOKS GOOD.!!!!





























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

that ps looking good mrtravieso, I like the purple on the ghouse notorious ..siiiick :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 29 2005, 03:49 AM~4093197
> *that ps looking good mrtravieso, I like the purple on the ghouse notorious ..siiiick :0
> *



I havent completely decided on color yet. Im probably going multi color anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=329971]
[attachmentid=329975]
[attachmentid=329973]
my 74 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by backyardkustoms_@Oct 29 2005, 06:34 PM~4096040
> *[attachmentid=329971]
> [attachmentid=329975]
> [attachmentid=329973]
> ...



uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 74'...very nice


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

$4,000 needs a little tlc :biggrin:
[attachmentid=330161]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 trade for 76' caprice?......




:biggrin:


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 30 2005, 12:41 AM~4097922
> *:0    trade for 76' caprice?......
> :biggrin:
> *


i love the 76 but i need the cash to finsh one of my other cars :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


 i think i'll wear my 'stoned scream' mask tonight


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 6 2005, 12:30 AM~3102709
> *Thnx Skandalouz..
> dont have many Tom, heres the patterns i did with a $7 airbrush from like an equivalent of a walmart tool depot  not the original design intent I was in visioning,but not completely dissapointed, she dont flick to well but kinda get the jist, needs some striping to bring things up, just dont think i have the quality resources avail here to get it done properly, maybe a road trip :dunno:
> *


ANY MORE PICS OF THE CAR?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

That Orange Glasshouse is Wet...2 CLEAN..


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 31 2005, 06:48 PM~4109745
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wow got to have more pics of that car :0 to me g-houses dont look right without the skirts :uh:


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 31 2005, 07:40 PM~4110131
> *wow got to have more pics of that car :0  to me g-houses dont look right without the skirts :uh:
> *


yeah but that shits clean


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 30 2005, 01:41 AM~4097922
> *:0    trade for 76' caprice?......
> :biggrin:
> *


you wanna sell the 76????


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup dl thanks for the front end pic hella clean :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 31 2005, 11:22 PM~4110449
> *
> *



thats a clean car, but the wireloom, inner fenders, and rad support NEED TO BE FIXED.

and after seeing some pics of the interior, he STILL HAS A WIPER SWITCH on the dash, but where is it going???????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah yeah but wats wrong with the rad support? i dont see nothin wrong its chrome aint it


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 1 2005, 01:29 AM~4111324
> *yeah yeah but wats wrong with the rad support? i dont see nothin wrong its chrome aint it
> *



the cover is, but the whole support looks original, dull paint, like the inner fenders.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 31 2005, 10:45 PM~4111423
> *the cover is, but the whole support looks original, dull paint, like the inner fenders.
> *



yup and wires are best not visible if possible!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah he should of painted it or chromed it


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 loom should be in black....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I wish the only thing I had to worry about was wire looms uffin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i had a chance at a glasshouse..glad i got my 69..if i was gonna go with a car like that i'd get the caprice rag..and yea homie ive heard the g-house called a ***** boat or ***** car plenty of times.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 1 2005, 02:51 PM~4114476
> *I wish the only thing I had to worry about was wire looms  uffin:
> *


u aint the only 1


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 23 2005, 02:06 PM~4055528
> *TO ALL MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNERS.
> 
> IS IT JUST ME OR ARE WE THE BLACK SHEEP OF THE IMPALAS?
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=334548]

I REALLY LIKED THIS CAR IT HAD ME UNTIL I SAW THE PICS OF UNDER THE HOOD AND THE INTERIOR :thumbsdown: 

THEY TOOK THE TIME TO SHAVE THE FIREWALL BUT FORGOT ABOUT THE FENDERWELLS :nono: 

THE INTERIOR LOOKS LOOSE FITTING I.E. THE DASH AND DOOR PANELS

BUT I STILL LIKE THIS CAR......................SOMEWHAT.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the exterior cool though the moonroof a plus


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: WELL....MY 76' IS STRIPPED...READY TO START SANDING...AND POLISHING THE TRIMS....



:biggrin: I NEED A DIGI CAM.....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 2 2005, 02:05 PM~4121684
> *  :biggrin: WELL....MY 76' IS STRIPPED...READY TO START SANDING...AND POLISHING THE TRIMS....
> :biggrin: I NEED A DIGI CAM.....
> *


I have ALOT of pics of my progress....but im going to wait till it comes out till I post them...... :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Right hand drive caprice... Ebay


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 2 2005, 10:24 PM~4122495
> *Right hand drive caprice...  Ebay
> 
> 
> ...


11G's for a 4dr :twak:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 2 2005, 03:24 PM~4122495
> *Right hand drive caprice...  Ebay
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN, IT'S HARD ENOUGH FINDING SHIT FOR THE LEFT HAND DRIVES. IMAGINE LOOKING FOR PARTS FOR THAT........

STEERING GEARBOX :angry: 

BRAKE MASTER CYLINDER :angry: 

A/C EVAPORATOR :angry: 

ECT, ECT, ECT... :angry: :angry: :angry: 

BUT WOULD BE SWEET TO ROLL UP IN A 2DR ONE.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 2 2005, 12:05 PM~4121684
> *  :biggrin: WELL....MY 76' IS STRIPPED...READY TO START SANDING...AND POLISHING THE TRIMS....
> :biggrin: I NEED A DIGI CAM.....
> *


:0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 2 2005, 07:46 PM~4123876
> *BUT WOULD BE SWEET TO ROLL UP IN A 2DR ONE.
> *



That's what im talking about.......if you were going to do a full custom...tilt this..shaved that...that would be crazy to see one right hand drive to


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 2 2005, 07:37 PM~4124733
> *That's what im talking about.......if you were going to do a full custom...tilt this..shaved that...that would be crazy to see one right hand drive to
> *






:0 .........n-o-t-o-r-i-o-u-s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:biggrin:  that picture freaked me out....right hand drive....that would be a trip....


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Nov 1 2005, 09:50 PM~4117391
> *..and yea homie ive heard the g-house called a ***** boat or ***** car plenty of times.
> *


WHAT THE FUCK.. :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

just haters


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I have never heard that one before.......The Lowriders call it a House....Custom car/euro's/and Race car guys call it a Glasshouse...Hillbillys call it a Derby Car :angry: ....That's all I have ever heard them called


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

round here they call em dunks


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 3 2005, 02:50 PM~4128846
> *round here they call em dunks
> *



:thumbsdown: 



That's when you tell'em like.....Naw people who actually own a caprice or impala, calls them GLASSHOUSES


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

Not dunks, They call them DONKS, in the east coast


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Calilolo_@Nov 3 2005, 04:02 PM~4128948
> *Not dunks, They call them DONKS, in the east coast
> *



Im from the east coast. The only time Ive ever seen them called Donks is from reading the bullshit topics about big wheels.


The *east coast* dont call them donks, IGNORANT ASS BIG RIM RIDERS CALL THEM DONKS, I guess its a part of the dumb fucking ebonics language.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:tears: RIP TO MY 76 MY ROOF IF FUCKED TOOK THE VINLY OFF THE TOP AND RUST EVERYWHERE AND ALOT OF HOLES BY THE LIPS OF THE ROOF ITS CAVED IN A LIL YOU CAN JUST TOUCH IT IT WILL MOVE JUST TOOOOO MUCH WORK FOR ME I DONT EVEN GOT MONEY LIKE TO FIX IT :angry:, DAMN ALL THAT MONEY I PUT INTO THE MOTOR AND TRANS AND ALL LIL PARTS I GOT FOR IT DAMN IM SO MAD AND SAD I PUT ALL ,I MEAN ALL MY MONEY FOR THIS AND I DONT GOT A GOOD JOB GOT A $7 DOLLAR JOB MAN IM SO FUCKED UP :angry: I GUESS IT WAS JUST A DREAM


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

STOP slow down you got a glasshouse just step back and check out what has to be done 1 if the top is flimsey and you are not going to put a roof in it fix the holes and get some fiberglass blankett and some reson put it in the underside of the roof it will reinforce it DONT discard this car take you time and build it it will take time but DONT quit i have a 1967 caprice that had the same problem but i fixed it myself if you need help just ask

JOHNDMONSTER

L.F.F.L


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I DONT KNOW MAN I GUESS I DONT KNOW WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT PLUS IM IN GA THERES NO WHERE TO GO FOR A GOOD BODY MAN IF I WAS IN CALI I WOULD BE STRAIGHT, I HAVE A 44INCH MOONROOF I WANTED TO PUT IN BUT WHEN I SEEN THAT I WAS LIKE I DONT KNOW BOUT THAT


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

a donk is a 71 to 75 caprice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

AND ON BOTH QUARTERS RIGHR UNDER THE SIDE WINDOWS THERE 1 LONG WHOLE FRON 1 END TO THE OTHER END OF THE WINDOW :angry:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

where did these boys come up with this name "donk"?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Nov 3 2005, 05:02 PM~4129859
> *a donk is a 71 to 75 caprice
> *


76?? MAN GET OUT OF HERE WITH THAT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Nov 3 2005, 05:03 PM~4129867
> *where did these boys come up with this name "donk"?
> *


I GUESS ITS FLORIDA SLANG FOR THEM CARS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Nov 3 2005, 01:48 PM~4128827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK ALL THAT SHIT THEY ARE CALLED...............GLASSHOUSES!!!

:guns: ***** BOAT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 3 2005, 03:26 PM~4129604
> *:tears: RIP TO MY 76 MY ROOF IF FUCKED TOOK THE VINLY OFF THE TOP AND RUST EVERYWHERE AND ALOT OF HOLES BY THE LIPS OF THE ROOF ITS CAVED IN A LIL YOU CAN JUST TOUCH IT IT WILL MOVE JUST TOOOOO MUCH WORK FOR ME I DONT EVEN GOT MONEY LIKE TO FIX IT :angry:, DAMN ALL THAT MONEY I PUT INTO THE MOTOR AND TRANS AND ALL LIL PARTS I GOT FOR IT DAMN IM SO MAD AND SAD I PUT ALL ,I MEAN ALL MY MONEY FOR THIS AND I DONT GOT A GOOD JOB GOT A $7 DOLLAR JOB MAN IM SO FUCKED UP  :angry:  I GUESS IT WAS JUST A DREAM
> *



KEEP YA HEAD UP HOMIE. I HAVE HAD PROJECTS THAT I GAVE UP ON, MY 1ST GLASSHOUSE (BIG REGRET!) AND A '61 IMPALA BUBLETOP. I THREW IN THE TOWEL ON BOTH OF THEM AND KICK MYSELF IN THE ASS FOR IT EVERYTIME I THINK ABOUT IT. IT DON'T HAPPEN OVERNIGHT, THAT'S WHAT I COULDN'T REALIZE. 

HAVE PATENCE AND STAY FOCUSED


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

fuckin right there called glasshouse but where did this donkey bullshit name come from


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THANKS MAN I GUESS I WAS THINKIN I COULD JUST PUT THE MOTOR AND TRANS INN I COULD ATLEAST DRIVE IT HERE N THERE AND DO THE BODY WORK


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Nov 3 2005, 06:36 PM~4130188
> *fuckin right there called glasshouse but where did this donkey bullshit name come from
> *



its ebonics


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

76 ghouse i just got my new vinyl top just the other week i i had a few little rust holes ....i wire brushed it and got most the surface rust off... painted with some tremclad and my guy refinished the top
he patched the few holes using fiberglass and it worked real well get that done and u should have a prob with the moon roof...


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Nov 3 2005, 06:48 PM~4130326
> *76 ghouse i just got my new vinyl top just the other week  i i had a few little rust holes ....i wire brushed it and got most the surface rust off... painted with some tremclad and my guy refinished the top
> he patched the few holes using fiberglass and it worked real well get that done and u should have a prob with the moon roof...
> *



I dont think 76 g house wants a vinyl back on his, but i might be wrong.


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

awww ok ..then forget that fiberglass ghouse


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i was thinking about fillin the wholes and putting that por-15 all on the roof and put a top on but aaint nothin writtin in stone yet i still dont know what to do


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

the whole car need a paint job ?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yup


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

if it does ...might be easier to forget the vinyl and patch the roof put in the moonroof and just paint that beast top to bottom


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

NOW your talking take a look at my 76 caprice kashmir right below the side windows on both sides it was rusted out but i cut and welded the pieces myself it not hard those cars are survivors i got my first one back in 1977 it was a 1974 impala .and if you want to put a 44'' moonroof in that just that much less work to do on the roof. dont FUCKIN QUIT BUILD THAT FUCKIN CAR and give it a kick ass name so you can cruise one of the houses of the holy we in our glasshouses are the baddest of all 

JOHNDMONSTER


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

BUild That FUckin Car!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

heres a pic you can only amagin sp? but right under the side windows is bondo you can tell


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Nov 3 2005, 07:02 PM~4130457
> * houses of the holy
> 
> JOHNDMONSTER
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

Seriously, if you were in NC, I would help you alot.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

heres another pic it dont look bad but it fooled me


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Nov 3 2005, 06:02 PM~4130457
> *NOW your talking  take a look at my 76 caprice  kashmir  right below the side windows on both sides  it was rusted out but i cut and welded the pieces myself it not hard those cars are survivors i got my first one back in 1977 it was a 1974 impala .and if you want to put a 44'' moonroof in that just that much less work to do on the roof. dont FUCKIN QUIT BUILD THAT FUCKIN CAR and give it a kick ass name so you can cruise one of the houses of the holy we in our glasshouses are the baddest of all
> 
> JOHNDMONSTER
> *


is that the redish 1 you got?? i wish i had folks like yall around here


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 3 2005, 07:11 PM~4130533
> *is that the redish 1 you got?? i wish i had folks like yall around here
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 3 2005, 06:07 PM~4130504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


zep the shit, thanks but damn im bout a state away


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster+Nov 3 2005, 04:56 PM~4129814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you know who this guy is? what he's done and had? when someone like him_ an og for real _speaks to you and encourages you like that take that shit and run with it...don't trip homie stay the course and take your time like he said..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 3 2005, 06:14 PM~4130555
> *do you know who this guy is? what he's done and had? when someone like him an og for real speaks to you and encourages you like that take that shit and run with it...don't trip homie stay the course and take your time like he said..
> *


i can tell i really apriciate the words they really encourage me and mean alote to me and to do it even more thanks mr john monster


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 3 2005, 06:17 PM~4130573
> *i can tell i really apriciate the words they really encourage me and mean alote to me and to do it even more
> *


that's good...good luck man..


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

put it the work and take the time to do it right ghouse 
that beast has potential ...get her done


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

I will help you with how to and where to go for some parts like the side window trim on the back windows put the back wheels on that car and find some hubcaps so she wont look naked thats a GLASSHOUSE 1974-1976 NOT A BOX OR BUBBLE IT IS A CLASSIC SO BUILD IT KICK ASS NOW TAKE NAMES LATER.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thanks for the help i will defenently be gettin with you on some mr monster


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

there you go 76 g-house...encouraging words from the man himself


:biggrin: welcome to 'glasshouse fest'.....johndmonster



:cheesy: baddest 76 out there..much props to 'kashmir'


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

much respect "kashmir" is a beauty good lookin out john


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Nov 3 2005, 06:02 PM~4130457
> *NOW your talking  take a look at my 76 caprice  kashmir  right below the side windows on both sides  it was rusted out but i cut and welded the pieces myself it not hard those cars are survivors i got my first one back in 1977 it was a 1974 impala .and if you want to put a 44'' moonroof in that just that much less work to do on the roof. dont FUCKIN QUIT BUILD THAT FUCKIN CAR and give it a kick ass name so you can cruise one of the houses of the holy we in our glasshouses are the baddest of all
> 
> JOHNDMONSTER
> *



Damn 76 G-House you just been blessed :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 3 2005, 05:31 PM~4131073
> *Damn 76 G-House you just been blessed  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## presha (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Nov 3 2005, 05:20 PM~4130597
> *I will help you with how to and where to go for some parts like the side window trim on the back windows put the back wheels on that car and find some hubcaps so she wont look naked thats a GLASSHOUSE 1974-1976 NOT A BOX OR BUBBLE IT IS A CLASSIC SO BUILD IT KICK ASS NOW TAKE NAMES LATER.
> *



I need to know where to find the side window trim for a 2 door 76.


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

check out impala bob ...hes got a web site with a parts list


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 31 2005, 09:22 PM~4110449
> *
> *


I like how he shaved the firewall by going straight across and losing where it angles out for the wipers. I don't like how he cut the fenderwells so big. Still a real nice house. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Damn, the owner of kashmir is on layitlow? Thats a bad ass house. Hopefully, one day i will be competing with it in some shows.With much respect of course.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Nov 3 2005, 09:44 PM~4133017
> *Damn, the owner of kashmir is on layitlow? Thats a bad ass house. Hopefully, one day i will be competing with it in some shows.With much respect of course.
> *


I'm sure you will out hop him. :biggrin: Gotta love those LIFESTYLE cars, super clean.


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Super clean is right. I was just staring at that house at the super show, my old lady keep yelling at me to go- but i just couldnt move. :biggrin: You know, Thats my car - and its painted, and done. :0 

Hey '76ghouse those taillights can wait homie, ill hold on to them for you. Get that roof fixed and do you have a rearend for that house yet?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 3 2005, 07:31 PM~4131073
> *Damn 76 G-House you just been blessed  :thumbsup:
> *


i know for real its an honor to have some good spoken words,AND THANKS TO EVERY ONE ELSE :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Nov 3 2005, 11:03 PM~4133184
> *Super clean is right. I was just staring at that house at the super show, my old lady keep yelling at me to go- but i just couldnt move. :biggrin: You know, Thats my car - and its painted, and done. :0
> 
> Hey '76ghouse those taillights can wait homie, ill hold on to them for you. Get that roof fixed and do you have a rearend for that house yet?
> *


SUP DT THANKS FO REAL ILL APPECIATE THAT IF YOU CAN DO THAT, BUT YEAH I GETTIN REBUILT BY THE SHOP BUT GOING TO TRY OUT THE CADI REAR END CUZ THEY SAY ITS SHORTER AND WILL BOLT RIGHT UP ,SO I CAN RUN SKIRTS GOOD WITH THEM 7s OUT BACK


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

76g..I got a big chunk you can weld in ...just to get ya started haha   :ugh:, seriousness though, listen to the advise get on that roof and beat it into submission before it beats you imo, make it happen bro, maybe post some pics up so we can see what your really up against without the vinyl and headliner on, not many house owners get away rust free under there, just some worse than others from what I've seen heard..shitty to hear but "you can dooo it" :biggrin:

post em up ..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Nov 3 2005, 04:56 PM~4129814
> *STOP slow down  you got a glasshouse just step back and check out what has to be done 1 if the top is flimsey and you are not going to put a roof in it fix the holes and get some fiberglass blankett and some reson put it in the underside of the roof it will reinforce it DONT discard this car take you time and build it it will take time but DONT quit i have a 1967 caprice that had the same problem but i fixed it myself if you need help just ask
> 
> JOHNDMONSTER
> ...


Am i the only one who couldn't imagine being in a club filled with cats like this? People wonder what the secret to Lifestyle's success is...here's a perfect example..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

heres a good shot of it


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

this belongs to my painter it was painted in the early 80's can u tell lol he wants to bring it back to life and the ragtop in back MIGHT be for sale for 2500 its somewhat solid has a 76 clip its a 74 i think with a 350


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> HERES A PICTURE OF 76 GLASSHOUES NEW 2 THIS SITE


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

If you can't find a clean Glass I Guess Ill just have to sell you mine !! I just read what happend to you ( 76 G House ) Ill Try to pm you with some flicks hope everything is cool wiht you. you will get a nother between everybody on lay It Low you don't have nothing to worry about  so keep your head up dawg. it's gonna get better. My glass is a 75 and Its In KALI. but its all good. Ill try to get on later but 4 now i got to run PEASE.


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Remember there are alot of nice cars out there boxs and bubbles but there are only so many glasshouses out there and when you have one to me it is like having a national treasure build it to be the best not copy someone else be a creator not an imitator.




JOHNDMONSTER

L.F.F.L


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Nov 4 2005, 09:28 AM~4135904
> *Remember there are alot of nice cars out there boxs and bubbles but there are only so many glasshouses out there and when you have one to me it is like having a national treasure build it to be the best not copy someone else be a creator not an imitator.
> JOHNDMONSTER
> 
> ...


You've just inspired me to get on my Glasshouse. You have one of the cleanest Glasshouses I've seen in a long time. There really aren't that many out there these days. Good thing I didn't trade mine for a Box Chevy.....LOL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 3 2005, 10:03 PM~4133515
> *SUP DT THANKS FO REAL ILL APPECIATE THAT IF YOU CAN DO THAT, BUT YEAH I GETTIN REBUILT BY THE SHOP BUT GOING TO TRY OUT THE CADI REAR END CUZ THEY SAY ITS SHORTER AND WILL BOLT RIGHT UP ,SO I CAN RUN SKIRTS GOOD WITH THEM 7s OUT BACK
> *


Sorry to hear about your bad luck with your ride. Just keep your head up!! These things take time. Trust me I'm in the same boat as you. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: What kind of Caddy you getting the rear end out of???


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Being an owner of a 76 Glasshouse, I must admit that the crown belongs to JOHNDMONSTER"S "Kashmir". It can only fit as a LIFESTYLE car and nothing else. By the way homie where DO you get that quarter window trim at? I live right here in La Mirada near E&J upholstery and Tims "corner" shop. I know because I went to school with Trev. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Nov 4 2005, 11:28 AM~4135904
> *Remember there are alot of nice cars out there boxs and bubbles but there are only so many glasshouses out there and when you have one to me it is like having a national treasure build it to be the best not copy someone else be a creator not an imitator.
> JOHNDMONSTER
> 
> ...



I have been a Glasshouse fan for years....You couldnt have said it any better :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 4 2005, 03:05 AM~4134269
> *and the ragtop in back MIGHT be for sale for 2500
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 4 2005, 02:30 AM~4134087
> *76g..I got a big chunk you can weld in ...just to get ya started haha     :ugh:, seriousness though, listen to the advise get on that roof and beat it into submission before it beats you imo, make it happen bro, maybe post some pics up so we can see what your really up against without the vinyl and headliner on, not many house owners get away rust free under there, just some worse than others from what I've seen heard..shitty to hear but "you can dooo it" :biggrin:
> 
> post em up ..
> *


haha thanks bra, but yeah im tryin to get pics know my brothers digi cam is mest up ,im get them up so yall can see what im talking about


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Nov 4 2005, 12:55 PM~4136538
> *Sorry to hear about your bad luck with your ride.  Just keep your head up!!  These things take time.  Trust me I'm in the same boat as you. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  What kind of Caddy you getting the rear end out of???
> *


thanks, im getting it out an 80s lac


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Nov 4 2005, 11:28 AM~4135904
> *Remember there are alot of nice cars out there boxs and bubbles but there are only so many glasshouses out there and when you have one to me it is like having a national treasure build it to be the best not copy someone else be a creator not an imitator.
> JOHNDMONSTER
> 
> ...


yeah love them 70 wide body chevys specially them g houses 76 :biggrin: the 2 door boxs are cool 2 but nothing like a glasshouse though


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Nov 4 2005, 10:24 AM~4135459
> *If you can't find a clean Glass I Guess Ill just have to sell you mine !! I just read what happend to you ( 76 G House ) Ill Try to  pm you with some flicks hope everything is cool wiht you. you will get a nother between everybody on lay It Low you don't have nothing to worry about  so keep your head up dawg. it's gonna get better. My glass is a 75 and Its In KALI. but its all good. Ill try to get on later but 4 now i got to run PEASE.
> *


let me get it :uh: :biggrin: hit me up homeboy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

next thing i want to do it remove the rest of the rust on top and remove all the window trim and take out the windows to see whats going on there


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

There you go now if you ever move to calif you to could sell your soul to lifestyle and be one of my brothers.





JOHNDMONSTER

L.F.F.L


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i moving to cali right now :0


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

right on homie, and when you find that rear end pick one up for me too.

Hey johndmonster, are you running a caddy rearend or stock?


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

[attachmentid=338250][attachmentid=338248]HERES MY 76 GLASSHOUSE ITS MY DAILY DRIVER AND UNDER CONSTRUCTION AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I just wanted to say thanks to *JohnDMonster*, real cool Kat!! He definetly helped out a struggling rider. Thank you so much for your help and inspiration. I am on mission now to complete my ride. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any pics of 71 -73 impalas or caprices, i know their not glasshouses,but they are in the same family.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Nov 5 2005, 04:03 AM~4142326
> *[attachmentid=338250][attachmentid=338248]HERES MY 76 GLASSHOUSE ITS MY DAILY DRIVER AND UNDER CONSTRUCTION AT THE SAME TIME
> *


thats a good project homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :0 looks like my project........


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IT DAMN SURE DO LOL


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 5 2005, 03:11 PM~4144318
> *:uh:  :0 looks like my project........
> *


 :cheesy: that's what i was thinkin'


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 5 2005, 03:14 PM~4144336
> *:cheesy: that's what i was thinkin'
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:roflmao: so full they're spilling out into the streets :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

check this out guys let me know what yall think about this, theres this guy he said he will fiberglass my whole top and make it smooth for $500 or so, is it worth it?? i think thats kinda high


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 6 2005, 01:25 PM~4149104
> *check this out guys let me know what yall think about this, theres this guy he said he will fiberglass my whole top and make it smooth for $500 or so, is it worth it?? i think thats kinda high
> *


If he is going to weld metal in where its rusted and then fiberglass it to smooth it out its not bad, but if he is just fiberglassing over the rust it is too high, fiberglass and resin is cheap and not hard to work with.


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 6 2005, 12:50 AM~4147332
> *:biggrin:
> *


jus park that bitch in your neighbors drive way...he has room :biggrin:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Would a 71 impala be considered a glasshouse? Its a pretty huge car with real big windows. Theres one for sale here i was thinking of trying to buy it. Its a 4 door but i dont care i love how those cars look.


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

dont give up 76 g house.....i gave up on mine and regret it...bought ew engine had trans rebuilt rearend rebuilt..all i had to do was bolt the carb on it ....then bought a big body caddi...traded the 76 for a 54 bel air and dont have none of them now...straight ass kicker.......i can get my 76 back but i no where theres a og owner one in a friends back yard...been naggin homeboy for years about,grew up with his son...he want to put it back on the streets but hes losing interest...cant wait till he gives in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Nov 6 2005, 07:10 PM~4150262
> *Would a 71 impala be considered a glasshouse? Its a pretty huge car with real big windows. Theres one for sale here i was thinking of trying to buy it. Its a 4 door but i dont care i love how those cars look.
> *



NO


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

its a glasshouse....whole loottaaa glass on a big 4 door


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Nov 6 2005, 08:23 PM~4150630
> *its a glasshouse....whole loottaaa glass on a big 4 door
> *



74-76 are glasshouse.


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

no im about positive it 70 to 76


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

glass house - a imapla or caprice from the 70's


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Nov 6 2005, 08:27 PM~4150652
> *no im about positive it 70 to 76
> *



no.


especially not a 1970. :uh: :uh: 


a glasshouse is only the ones that have the solid mounted quarter glass. 

To make it more understood, the word "Glasshouse" is a nickname GM designers gave the 1976 Caprice and Impala.


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

what im workin with :thumbsup: more pics of that 76


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

Why you waxing a parts car








Shit that thang got so many doors, I thought I'z was looking at a stretch limo




j/k


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

a quick pic off my phone :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

cause its my daily driver


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Nov 6 2005, 08:43 PM~4151141
> *a quick pic off my phone  :biggrin:
> *


is that juiced i never seen it around


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

{QUOTE}is that juiced i never seen it around



No, the left rear spring broke off
:biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Calilolo_@Nov 6 2005, 08:48 PM~4151192
> *{QUOTE}is that juiced i never seen it around
> No, this left spring broke
> :biggrin:
> *


looks like its parked on the curb


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

last year it was that greenish brown ...now its black on black


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

its juiced


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Nov 6 2005, 08:51 PM~4151231
> *its juiced
> *


never seen it around anywhere u bringin it to scrape next year?


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

yeah yah


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

For the record, 2 DOOR 74's through 76's are glasshouses ONLY, only because from the side of the cars the back window slants like the front windshield (like the roof of a house) plus with that EXTRA stationary GLASS window on the side makes the car a GLASSHOUSE.


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

so let me get this straight a 73 rear window doesnt slant like the roof of a house .........sure


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

i know it ain't shit, but im a rookie, anyway, i was @ the shop today puttin in work, FINALLY after god knows how long


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

baby steps  but it'll get there 

i'll post some more next week hopefully

(btw, that pulley & harmonic balancer are not goin on the engine, just used them to turn it)


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

SO WHEN IS THEIR GOING TO BE A ALL GLASSHOUSE CAR CULB IN THE LA/HA AREA TO LET PEOPLE KNOW THAT THE GLASSHOUSE IS HERE TO STAY AND THAT WAY SOMEONE WILL START MAKING PARTS FOR US GLASSHOUSE LOVERS JUST LIKE THEY DO FOR THE IMPALA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Does a '73 have a stationary window? Its not a Glasshouse man, get over it. Its like saying an impala is a supersport with a bench seat.


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Nov 6 2005, 10:29 PM~4151979
> *baby steps  but it'll get there
> 
> i'll post some more next week hopefully
> ...


since weve got travesio posting up his motor pics.. :biggrin: has anybody done a 4 speed trans swap to a th700? Or is it too weak for a ghouse with a wrapped frame?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Nov 7 2005, 12:49 AM~4152399
> *since weve got travesio posting up his motor pics..  :biggrin: has anybody done a 4 speed trans swap to a th700?  Or is it too weak for a ghouse with a wrapped frame?
> *



A 700R4 can be built to tow a small house.


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 6 2005, 11:50 PM~4152405
> *A 700R4 can be built to tow a small house.
> *


:thumbsup: see thats what I was thinking just dont run a stock one.. but at the same time you wouldnt want a trans with high stall converter either right? so what aftermarket parts would you need in it? Shift kit and better clutches/bands? What else?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Nov 7 2005, 01:08 AM~4152515
> *:thumbsup: see thats what I was thinking just dont run a stock one.. but at the same time you wouldnt want a trans with high stall converter either right?  so what aftermarket parts would you need in it? Shift kit and better clutches/bands?  What else?
> *



for any lowrider (especially a car/tank that weighs 5700lbs stock, but adding a full frame wrap, batteries and pumps) I would recommend a rebuilt 700R4 with all the upgrades a big pickup truck would get, basically a towing transmission. because you will be TOWING alot of weight.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

OH AND GLASSHOUSES ARE 74-76, GET UR MIND RIGHT :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Nov 6 2005, 10:39 PM~4152047
> *SO WHEN IS THEIR GOING TO BE A ALL GLASSHOUSE CAR CULB  IN THE LA/HA AREA TO LET PEOPLE KNOW THAT THE GLASSHOUSE IS HERE TO STAY AND THAT WAY SOMEONE WILL START MAKING PARTS FOR US GLASSHOUSE LOVERS JUST LIKE THEY DO FOR THE IMPALA    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


that's what the Individuals started as..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Nov 5 2005, 01:03 AM~4142326
> *[attachmentid=338250][attachmentid=338248]HERES MY 76 GLASSHOUSE ITS MY DAILY DRIVER AND UNDER CONSTRUCTION AT THE SAME TIME
> *











Car looks like Billy's from Bowtie Connection


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

im not here to argue ...a glass house is a 74-76


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yup


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

how much do a 76 clip go 4


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

:biggrin: hmmm that gives me an idea


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

ya i got a 74 w no grill so it need to be complete :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

:roflmao: right on ...cant find one locally


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

i could mabey source one for yah if you want to get it shiped


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

nice


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

SOMEBODY LET ME KNOW IF THEY HAVE A 2 DOOR PASSENGER DOOR MOLDING FOR SELL uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/car/109667269.html

Link to one of my homies 75 for sale!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 8 2005, 05:09 PM~4164507
> *http://sacramento.craigslist.org/car/109667269.html
> 
> Link to one of my homies 75 for sale!
> *



I remember seeing that on here for sell once, its nice. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ok guys when i do startt working on my roof should i make that hole for my moonroof first? then work around that?


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 8 2005, 03:09 PM~4164507
> *http://sacramento.craigslist.org/car/109667269.html
> 
> Link to one of my homies 75 for sale!
> *


 hell ya, looks good...thought you were gonna p/u one Psta?


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 8 2005, 04:18 PM~4164980
> *ok guys when i do startt working on my roof should i make that hole for my moonroof first? then work around that?
> *


personally I would like to get the strength back into the roof while the contour is still there, prior to making any more holes and weakening it further, but hey, toms the roof guy :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

make a guide line C) then dont go all crazy in the spot ull be cuttin out but id prolly suggest not to cut it out first ....progress pics?


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Nov 8 2005, 05:16 AM~4161029
> *SOMEBODY LET ME KNOW IF THEY HAVE A 2 DOOR PASSENGER DOOR MOLDING FOR SELL  uffin:
> *


got a pic of what you need
i have all moldings off mine but some are not useable


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 8 2005, 03:09 PM~4164507
> *http://sacramento.craigslist.org/car/109667269.html
> 
> Link to one of my homies 75 for sale!
> *


man its clean i seen it for sale last year in sac at cruz night and wanted it....i thought it be gone by now


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

[attachmentid=343481]


> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Nov 8 2005, 04:40 PM~4165751
> *got a pic of what you need
> i have all moldings off mine but some are not useable
> *


HERES A PICTURE OF THE MOLDINS I HAVE IM JUST MISSING ONE DOOR MOLDING BUT ILL TAKE WHAT I CAN GET TO MAKE A SET THANK U


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 8 2005, 04:59 PM~4165424
> *
> personally I would like to get the strength back into the roof while the contour is still there, prior to making any more holes and weakening it further, but hey, toms the roof guy :biggrin:
> *



:0  ....yup...make the metal repairs before you cut that hole....once the headliner is out..you'll see all the stuff you have to cut out for the sunroof...it will be really weak....until the moon is bolted in


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 8 2005, 05:57 PM~4165400
> *hell ya, looks good...thought you were gonna p/u one Psta?
> *


The fool I was working the deal with Bacc'ed out! :angry: 

His loss,not mine!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 9 2005, 11:47 AM~4171577
> *The fool I was working the deal with Bacc'ed out! :angry:
> 
> His loss,not mine!
> *



:0 wait...you didn't get the glasshouse...your loss.... :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I think I might have that door moulding. :biggrin: I will trade you for front bumper guards if you got em though. I got the whole set for mine and then some extras and I also live in La Mirada ( over by Whittier, Southside of L.A)


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 9 2005, 01:04 PM~4171746
> *:0 wait...you didn't get the glasshouse...your loss.... :biggrin:
> 
> *


I knew that was coming!!!
Seriously,Dude dont have $$$ to fix up the 76.
I was giving him a SWEET deal with my Caddi.I was gonna lose out on the deal if you added everything up!
One day ill have my 76 or 75 rag!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Nevermind  I just checked right now and its for the rocker on a 4-door. Though I measured it compared to the doors mouldings that I have for mine and its about a foot longer. I have an extra fender too.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 9 2005, 12:36 PM~4172009
> *I knew that was coming!!!
> Seriously,Dude dont have $$$ to fix up the 76.
> I was giving him a SWEET deal with my Caddi.I was gonna lose out on the deal if you added everything up!
> ...




 its all jokes homie....you'll get your car....my cadillac curse left on saturday....brougham went bye-bye....... :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 9 2005, 12:36 PM~4172009
> *I knew that was coming!!!
> Seriously,Dude dont have $$$ to fix up the 76.
> I was giving him a SWEET deal with my Caddi.I was gonna lose out on the deal if you added everything up!
> ...


Why don't you buy Krispy's Glasshouse. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Nov 9 2005, 01:39 PM~4172043
> *Why don't you buy Krispy's Glasshouse. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


His GH is CLEAN,But I was working a deal with the other one.
I would have had time to finmish it by Summer.
Krispys is clean,But I would still have to get the front end.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 9 2005, 01:32 PM~4171405
> *:0   ....yup...make the metal repairs before you cut that hole....once the headliner is out..you'll see all the stuff you have to cut out for the sunroof...it will be really weak....until the moon is bolted in
> *


cool ill do that


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Nov 9 2005, 04:53 AM~4169239
> *[attachmentid=343481]HERES A PICTURE OF THE MOLDINS I HAVE IM JUST MISSING ONE DOOR MOLDING BUT ILL TAKE WHAT I CAN GET TO MAKE A SET THANK U
> *


i probely have that let me check
my trunk gimmie till monday


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Nov 9 2005, 06:34 PM~4175279
> *i probely have that let me check
> my trunk gimmie till monday
> *


THANKS HOMIE ID APPRECIATE THAT
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

IS HARBOR AREA PHIL THE ONE THATS DRIVES THA YELLOW 56 CONVERT BELAIR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IF SO THIS IS BILLY 76 GLASSHOUSE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Nov 9 2005, 11:05 PM~4176392
> *IS HARBOR AREA PHIL THE ONE THATS DRIVES THA YELLOW 56 CONVERT BELAIR :thumbsup:
> *




:0 i wish.......


----------



## - INSPIRATIONS - (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 9 2005, 01:23 PM~4172881
> *His GH is CLEAN,But I was working a deal with the other one.
> I would have had time to finmish it by Summer.
> Krispys is clean,But I would still have to get the front end.
> *


wtf u were gonna give him the caddy....wtf y tha shit clean, jus change the color to red n u will be set :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

hey homie i know a guy thats got aq 76 impala that runs great 2dr he has 14s on it already and hes got the skirts for it he wants 2500 obo he in la puente california if anyone interested let me know and ill give you the number i would get it but i got my 75 caprice


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

any one know where i could get 75 caprice tail lights


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

i have some 76 caprices


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 10 2005, 07:08 PM~4182251
> *i have some 76 caprices
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

HEY DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE CHROME TRIM AROUND THE OUTSIDE OF THE CONVERTABLE WELL ON THE RIGHTS SIDE FOR A 73 CAPRICE CONVERTABLE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

spotted out these glasshouses on cardomain


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

spotted out this one too


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

pic


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

pic


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

this car belonged to an old lady and she past it on to her grand daughter lucky ass girl


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

clean glasshouse


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

clean but missing the 14 inch daytons


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

another 75


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

another pic of this car but its also missing the 14s


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

cant wait to post pics of my 75 caprice glasshouse when i throw on the 14s ill post some pics


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

so does anyone have any 75 76 caprice tailights


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Nov 12 2005, 10:17 PM~4195149
> *this car belonged to an old lady and she past it on to her grand daughter lucky ass girl
> *




 must....find....my future....wife :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

anybody know where or how to re-chrome the plastic grill & headlight bezels on a 76 house.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn you dont know anywhere in La that will do em??


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Nov 12 2005, 11:20 PM~4195172
> *another 75
> *


Even though Im a WESTSIDERRIDA and growing up around 13's & Hydros but this shit is starting to look good to me. nice glass


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Nov 14 2005, 01:24 AM~4200712
> *Even though Im a WESTSIDERRIDA and growing up around 13's & Hydros but this shit is starting to look good to me. nice glass
> *


I FEEL YA HOMIE BUT THEM 70S BIG BODIES DO LOOK GOOD WITH BIG RIMS IT FILLS THEM CARS WHEEL WELLS GOOD BUT NOT GOING OVER BOARD WITH 24S 26 28S 20 22 LOOK GOOD BUT I WOULNT DO IT


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA_@Nov 13 2005, 11:56 PM~4200539
> *anybody know where or how to re-chrome the plastic grill & headlight bezels on a 76 house.
> *


Im gonna look for the # I think you can find It in the Hemie mag. and Ill call my boy and hit you back.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN A 65 74 AND A 75 MUST BE NICE :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA+Nov 13 2005, 11:56 PM~4200539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'D LIKE TO KNOW TOO.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Keith from Homeboyz was talking about chroming plastic....I PM'ed him about it and he never got back to me so :dunno:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 13 2005, 03:42 AM~4195721
> * must....find....my future....wife :biggrin:
> *



Damn Phil that's taking one for the team homie :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

From what I have heard Wizard Automotive in Florida is great at it.


I need more feedback myself on some plastic chroming.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 14 2005, 07:54 PM~4205478
> *Damn Phil that's taking one for the team homie  :ugh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



it would prove his LOVE for the almighty glasshouse.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 14 2005, 07:55 PM~4205490
> *From what I have heard Wizard Automotive in Florida is great at it.
> I need more feedback myself on some plastic chroming.
> *



I heard about them also....Im not sure if it was on here or what......but I do remember someone saying that they did nice work...and quick turn around :dunno:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 14 2005, 07:55 PM~4205501
> *it would prove his LOVE for the almighty glasshouse.
> *



You ant never lied thier :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 14 2005, 07:57 PM~4205517
> *I heard about them also....Im not sure if it was on here or what......but I do remember someone saying that they did nice work...and quick turn around :dunno:
> *



well, I do know that they chrome plastic electric fans and sell them, plus I think they do some OEM shit too for on of the larger car makers.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 14 2005, 07:59 PM~4205537
> *well, I do know that they chrome plastic electric fans and sell them, plus I think they do some OEM shit too for on of the larger car makers.
> *



I know some chrome shops around here who deal with larger outfits will not even talk to you about chroming.......Dude in downtown Cincinnati said sure I will chrome your bumpers for you......If you bring me five hundred of them...I was like thanks DICK :twak:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

THIS GUY GOT HIS PLASTIC DONE I THINK HERE IN DALLAS NEXT TIME I SEE HIM I'LL GET THE INFO BUT UNTIL THEN, I NEED TO FIND A PLACE TOO.

[attachmentid=349709]

[attachmentid=349710]


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

76 G HOUSE needs a door dont he?



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1971-1976-C...sspagenameZWD1V


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 14 2005, 07:04 PM~4205596
> *I know some chrome shops around here who deal with larger outfits will not even talk to you about chroming.......Dude in downtown Cincinnati said sure I will chrome your bumpers for you......If you bring me five hundred of them...I was like thanks DICK  :twak:
> *



WHAT A FUCKING ASSHOLE :guns:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 14 2005, 05:55 PM~4205501
> *it would prove his LOVE for the almighty glasshouse.
> *



the more i look at that car....the more cute she looks......




:0 'shallow phil'?


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

Yall are some dam fools :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this is the cool site that will make me keep the glass


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Nov 15 2005, 12:33 AM~4207742
> *Yall are some dam fools  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: this is the cool site that will make me keep the glass
> *


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 15 2005, 01:42 AM~4207546
> *
> 'shallow phil'?
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

NEW PARTS OUT SOON........


LOWER DOOR PANELS, DOOR PANEL WATER SHIELDS, DOOR PANEL INSULATION, AND THE RUBBER FLAPS THAT GO UNDER THE DOOR PANELS.



WE WILL ALSO BE GETTING THE CORRECT HOOD TO COWL SEAL WITH THE PLASTIC PUSH CLIPS.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 15 2005, 02:52 PM~4210280
> *NEW PARTS OUT SOON........
> LOWER DOOR PANELS, DOOR PANEL WATER SHIELDS, DOOR PANEL INSULATION, AND THE RUBBER FLAPS THAT GO UNDER THE DOOR PANELS.
> WE WILL ALSO BE GETTING THE CORRECT HOOD TO COWL SEAL WITH THE PLASTIC PUSH CLIPS.
> *


What about new convertable top for a 75 caprice :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 15 2005, 05:12 PM~4211282
> *What about new convertable top for a 75 caprice  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *



we got them already.



made by the same company that made them for GM since the 1940's. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

I almost had this about a week ago but shit fell threw on my end. This vato(Mr. Fleetwood) is a damn good dude.He want $300 for it or some trades. This rearend will fit a house so you can run them skirts. Fuck i wanted it. :angry:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

all chromed out for 300 $ ...someone got a good deal 
is that dif outta caddy


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

I was going to reinforce it, then paint the welds/reinforcement.
It was going to be fucking great. But bills come first.


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

yea its out of a coupe caddy not sure what year.


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Nov 15 2005, 07:51 PM~4213401
> *all chromed out for 300 $ ...someone got a good deal
> is that dif outta caddy
> *



I couldnt get it, :uh: its up for sale right now.


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

look real good under that '73


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

where is it at i could really put that to use ....


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

el paso, texas


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

but u got first dibs at er ...i got a nice dif that is a little shorter but no chrome


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

and im not gonna drive down and pic it up ,so tits up its all urs...


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

already had my chance, i thought i could swing it but ran into these fuckin things called BILLS. Hate em


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

VISA!!...or fuck give him 100 bucks and tell him ull pay him the rest when u pick it up ...tell him to hold on to it 4u


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

GIVEERRRrr


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

cant help it --my old lady has got me by my nipple and she is twisting!!!


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:roflmao: ^^^


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

west up-- 76-g-house????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 14 2005, 08:08 PM~4205632
> *76 G HOUSE needs a door dont he?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1971-1976-C...sspagenameZWD1V
> *


damn 250 :0


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

OOOOHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

good eye notorious..should jump if ya need it 76


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Nov 15 2005, 10:17 PM~4213577
> *west up-- 76-g-house????
> *


wut it dew homeboy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Nov 15 2005, 10:09 PM~4213496
> *already had my chance, i thought i could swing it but ran into these fuckin things called BILLS. Hate em
> *


i feel ya bigtime


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Nov 15 2005, 06:47 PM~4213367
> *I almost had this about a week ago but shit fell threw on my end. This vato(Mr. Fleetwood) is a damn good dude.He want $300 for it or some trades. This rearend will fit a house so you can run them skirts. Fuck i wanted it.  :angry:
> *


THATS A GOOD DEAL HOMIE IF I HAD THE MONEY RIGHT NOW I WOULD BUY IT FOR MY 76 JUST 2 LET U ALL KNOW THAT U CAN RUN THE SKRITS WITH 14/6


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 15 2005, 10:21 PM~4213613
> *good eye notorious..should jump if ya need it 76
> *


i might


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

hopefully low 40's.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

looks like u bout to be all over the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

14/6------really???


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

LIKE THAT TIMING CHAIN SET I BET IT COST YOU BUT IT PAY OFF :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

thats would nice , The big homie johndmonster is running a caddy rearend too.


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

looks good dt .....id love to see it hitin high 40's :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Nov 15 2005, 10:33 PM~4213687
> *14/6------really???
> *


THATS WHAT I WAS BOUT TO DO BUT IM JUST GETTIN THAT CADDY REAR SO I CAN GET THEM DEEP 7s OUT BACK :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

14'6 d 's....??yah but 14'6 roadsters????


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

wasnt that ($130) from summit,makes the hot rods reconise.


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

wasnt that bad ($130) from summit,makes the hot rodders reconise.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

IF YOU GO BACK A FEW PAGES YOULL SEE MY CAR 14/6 WITH 175/70/14 IN THE REAR AND 14/7 IN THE FRONT WITH 185/75/14


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

oopps wrong thread .....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Nov 15 2005, 10:36 PM~4213721
> *14'6 d 's....??yah but 14'6 roadsters????
> *


DS DONT MAKE EM OR ZS BUT MCCLEANS DO ASK HOMEBOYZ HE GOT THEM FOR SALE


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Nov 15 2005, 08:35 PM~4213708
> *looks good dt .....id love to see it hitin high 40's :biggrin:
> *



so would i :cheesy: , homie


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

thats a nice grass ass


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

is she going off to county? look like shes got some money if can fit all in her ass.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS THAT DO DO WEED


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

Some stinkay shiat


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

wheres the progress pics 76 ghouse? roof


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Nov 15 2005, 10:51 PM~4213845
> *wheres the progress pics 76 ghouse? roof
> *


i need money


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 15 2005, 09:19 PM~4214024
> *i need money
> *


LET'S ROB A BANK :cheesy:


----------



## - INSPIRATIONS - (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Nov 15 2005, 07:38 PM~4213741
> *oopps wrong thread .....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Nov 16 2005, 12:11 AM~4214386
> *LET'S ROB A BANK :cheesy:
> *


ill be the driver


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Nov 15 2005, 09:38 PM~4213741
> *oopps wrong thread .....
> *


You should see how we so our SKUNK in Kali :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Nov 15 2005, 10:11 PM~4214386
> *LET'S ROB A BANK :cheesy:
> *


ill be the gun man, 76ghouse you just stand there and look like a bad ass :machinegun: :scrutinize:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:guns: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=352412]

HEAD FOR THE GLASSHOUSE HOMIE!!!!!
:machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

:machinegun: :guns: :machinegun: :twak: :biggrin: :guns:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

A guy told me one time, "Don't let yourself get attached to anything you are not willing to walk out on in 30 seconds flat if you feel the heat around the corner.Unless it is a glasshouse."


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 16 2005, 02:39 PM~4218571
> *A guy told me one time, "Don't let yourself get attached to anything you are not willing to walk out on in 30 seconds flat if you feel the heat around the corner.Unless it is a glasshouse."
> *




WORDS TO LIVE BY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tru


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

What's up GLASSHOUSE RIDAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup homie that 63 is hard man


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 18 2005, 03:09 AM~4230176
> *sup homie that 63 is hard man
> *


Thank's big homie


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

ttt
last time I had it out


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=355129]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 








NICE SHIRTS 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

still love that color..... :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 18 2005, 06:58 PM~4234666
> *[attachmentid=355129]
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You already know that my Glasshouse has :ugh: SHIRTS :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 18 2005, 11:38 PM~4236628
> * still love that color..... :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: Yeah it's going to suck, when I start stripping the car down to repaint it :uh: but sometimes you gotta step your game up....so fuck it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 19 2005, 12:28 AM~4237376
> *uffin: Yeah it's going to suck, when I start stripping the car down to repaint it  :uh: but sometimes you gotta step your game up....so fuck it
> *



 as soon as my 76' is coo enough to be my daily.....my 74' will be getting the same treatment


:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 19 2005, 02:36 AM~4237401
> * as soon as my 76' is coo enough to be my daily.....my 74' will be getting the same treatment
> :biggrin:
> *


same or switching it up ???????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that shit looks good man


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 19 2005, 01:00 AM~4237501
> *same or switching it up ???????
> *




:biggrin: dunno....yet?...maybe just triple black...black spoke 72's....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 19 2005, 02:23 AM~4237559
> *:biggrin: dunno....yet?...maybe just triple black...black spoke 72's....
> *



:thumbsup: That shit will look good.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

hey homies some guy is selling me a 75 for 6500 heres the pics hes also got a 76 hardtop for 3000 if anyone interested ill give ou the number hes in gardena california


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

wazup homies this guy is selling me this 75 rag for 6500 hes also got a 76 hardtop for 300 if anyone interested ill give you the number hes in gardena california


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

having trouble loading the pics


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Nov 19 2005, 09:12 PM~4240846
> *having trouble loading the pics
> *



SHRINK IT DOWN 1ST THEN POST IT


DON'T FORGET YOU CAN EDIT THE BAD POST TOO


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I would like to see pic of the convertable :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HERE IS SOME RAGS FROM BACK IN THE DAY

[attachmentid=357172]
J's ON A TRAILER

[attachmentid=357173]
RAUL's ON A TRAILER

[attachmentid=357174]
J's IN I THINK HOUSTON BACK IN '98

[attachmentid=357175]
NW HWY ACROSS FROM ZAPP's NOW THATS OLD SCHOOL

[attachmentid=357177]
ME & J TRYING TO STOP RAUL FROM LEAVING SANDY LAKE ON EASTER IN '96. THAT REDRUM HAD ME LIT :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 DAM..THAT 75' RAG IS TIGHT...RIBBONS....72'S...520'S....GOLD!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

oh i got some update pics


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hopefully it will be fully bare by friday :biggrin: 


(then i'll show the naked pics)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lookin good phil you did the work yourself? , now im lookin for a 72 or 73 chevy for my daily and have my 76 as my project its going to be on the shelf for a minute till i get tight then ill will start workin on it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks bro...next will be some metal patching... :cheesy: (fuck the neighbors)


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

[attachmentid=359036]


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 21 2005, 10:49 PM~4253600
> * hopefully it will be fully bare by friday :biggrin:
> (then i'll show the naked pics)
> *


NICE CAR HOMIE LIKE TO SEE IT WHEN ITS DONE LOOKS ALL MOST LIKE MINES


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

THIS TOPIC IS HARD.!!!!


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:uh: shirtless


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

looks like its about to hit the fan Phil, keep the progess pics cominnnn'


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 22 2005, 06:34 AM~4254004
> *:uh: shirtless
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Nov 22 2005, 03:47 AM~4253921
> *THIS TOPIC IS HARD.!!!!
> *


It's not just the GLASS that makes the HOUSE  It's all the people in this house that make the GLASSHOUSE FEST a hard topic


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Much props harborphil!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Here is my shit!
Hey harborareaphil, what are you using to strip down your house? Is there any easier way than 40 and 36 grit sandpaper?


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Nov 23 2005, 06:04 PM~4266212
> *Is there any easier way than 40 and 36 grit sandpaper?
> *


from the pics it looks like having your son do it is the easiest way!! haha :biggrin: jk 
try some tal-strip aircraft paint remover "brush on" in a well ventilated area, used it a bunch with great results imo


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 22 2005, 06:34 AM~4254004
> *:uh: shirtless
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY "HOME_OWNERS" :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:  just 80 with a palm sander...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I used chemical striper then sanded...It worked great


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 23 2005, 06:25 PM~4266338
> *from the pics it looks like having your son do it is the easiest way!!  haha :biggrin: jk
> try some tal-strip aircraft paint remover "brush on" in a well ventilated area, used it a bunch with great results imo
> *


He's my Lil brother, did the whole frame off with me.-- Im using that shit on the hood right now, i followed the directions and it seems not to work right. What color is the factory primer on your house? Mine is red and its a motherfucker to strip down. Its like fuckin glue on my sandpaper. 

And what do you vatos think about a tilt front end? Something straight custom.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 23 2005, 11:01 PM~4267478
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY "HOME_OWNERS"  :thumbsup:
> *


im full as hell


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Nov 24 2005, 02:58 PM~4270317
> *He's my Lil brother, did the whole frame off with me.-- Im using that shit on the hood right now, i followed the directions and it seems not to work right. What color is the factory primer on your house? Mine is red and its a motherfucker to strip down. Its like fuckin glue on my sandpaper.
> 
> And what do you vatos think about a tilt front end? Something straight custom.
> *


the tilt would be cool if thats what you want to do plus your front end is clean too, shit it would be tight


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 21 2005, 11:49 PM~4253600
> * hopefully it will be fully bare by friday :biggrin:
> (then i'll show the naked pics)
> *


 riders looking good... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 24 2005, 06:15 PM~4271481
> * riders looking good... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

g house n japan bout to get ready


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hey phil you putting your sidemoldings back on?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

if i put this 44inch moonroof in the 76, will it go all the way back??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 25 2005, 11:33 PM~4277641
> *hey phil you putting your sidemoldings back on?
> *




 :biggrin: this one will be clean shaven


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 26 2005, 02:09 AM~4278042
> *  :biggrin: this one will be clean shaven
> *



CLEAN SHAVEN LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

magraw that car still in da shop


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 26 2005, 12:36 PM~4279134
> *magraw that car still in da shop
> *




:0 still waiting to see it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 26 2005, 01:51 AM~4277725
> *if i put this 44inch moonroof in the 76, will it go all the way back??
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 26 2005, 12:51 AM~4277725
> *if i put this 44inch moonroof in the 76, will it go all the way back??
> *



I DONT KNOW HOMIE THAT SOUNDS PRETTY BIG :dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 26 2005, 06:05 PM~4280684
> *
> *



???...you mean 'does the glass open all the way?'


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 27 2005, 12:37 AM~4282723
> *???...you mean 'does the glass open all the way?'
> 
> *


yeah thats what im tryin to say, what size you got phil?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

What's up GLASSHOUSE RIDAZ All ova da world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Love that ghouse


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MORE ..... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

more......!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats whats up


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 26 2005, 07:36 PM~4279134
> *magraw that car still in da shop
> *


yeah the guy is waiting for me to pay him, the only this is that he lags,and i'm a few weeks away from moving into a new house,i still have to get a few appliances,furniture and some shit for the garage,and of course x mas shopping.
money is tight.

i called him up yesterday(10 15 am) to drop off some money,he said he was gonna close at 1,so i got their at 10 45 and the fuckin shop was closed.

i should be getting it back "hopefully" in the next few weeks.

i'm already gettin the urge to build something else.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i hear some ones car is getting a clean cut look.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 27 2005, 12:36 AM~4283362
> *yeah thats what im tryin to say, what size you got phil?
> *



 44''


it barely fit in there.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so it goes all back?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 27 2005, 03:20 PM~4285344
> *yeah the guy is waiting for me to pay him, the only this is that he lags,and i'm a few weeks away from moving into a new house,i still have to get a few appliances,furniture and some shit for the garage,and of course x mas shopping.
> money is tight.
> 
> ...


i feel you on the money thing but hope you get ya car back, so you giving up on the 70s? what :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I like the 5th wheel on this one....I wanna do a kit but sometimes im feeling them...and other times they look out of place


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

got my digi cam workin so im going to take some pics of my body and top to show yall what im talkin about :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 27 2005, 07:38 PM~4287633
> *I like the 5th wheel on this one....I wanna do a kit but sometimes im feeling them...and other times they look out of place
> 
> *



 when i first bought my 74'...that was the first thing i put on...rolled bone stock faded brown...with a new tan top...and tan on the kit...with the am radio still...


but after painting it...it never got done..so i ended up selling it.........but now i'd like to put one again...you should do one for your car...you can take it off when you want...since all you gotta do is take off 2 bumper bolts and use nice long bolts to put the kit right on :biggrin: ....dam...i must be high.... :uh: i'm letting secrets out :cheesy: :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 28 2005, 12:26 AM~4289133
> * when i first bought my 74'...that was the first thing i put on...rolled bone stock faded brown...with a new tan top...and tan on the kit...with the am radio still...
> but after painting it...it never got done..so i ended up selling it.........but now i'd like to put one again...you should do one for your car...you can take it off when you want...since all you gotta do is take off 2 bumper bolts and use nice long bolts to put the kit right on :biggrin: ....dam...i must be high.... :uh: i'm letting secrets out :cheesy:  :0
> *



IS IT A PAIN IN THE ASS TO PUT FUEL IN IT?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 27 2005, 11:28 PM~4289143
> *IS IT A PAIN IN THE ASS TO PUT FUEL IN IT?
> *



no sir..just tilt the kit back...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 27 2005, 07:06 PM~4287464
> *so it goes all back?
> *



as long as the sunroof fits...it will open all the way.....but all the way open still has about 2 inches hanging over  


mine is about [ ] <-this close to the back window


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 28 2005, 12:30 AM~4289149
> *no sir..just tilt the kit back...
> *


THAT'S WHAT I FIGURED, DOES THE WHOLE UNIT MOVE BACK?

WELL, I GUESS IT DOES


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 27 2005, 11:34 PM~4289161
> *THAT'S WHAT I FIGURED, DOES THE WHOLE UNIT MOVE BACK?
> 
> WELL, I GUESS IT DOES
> *



the top part tilts back... :biggrin: ...these cars are a pain to put gas anyway....i'm always worried about scratching my plate....or dripping on the trim


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 28 2005, 12:37 AM~4289172
> *the top part tilts back... :biggrin: ...these cars are a pain to put gas anyway....i'm always worried about scratching my plate....or dripping on the trim
> *



IT IS A PAIN, I STICK THE PUMP IN SIDEWAYS SO I DON'T BENT THE HOUSING BELOW THE LICENCE PLATE. I'M LUCKY THAT MINE IS STRAIGHT, YOU DONT SEE THAT TOO OFTEN.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 27 2005, 04:15 PM~4286223
> * 44''
> it barely fit in there.....
> *


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

I wouldn't mind Posing with that lime green eye candy


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 27 2005, 11:26 PM~4289133
> * when i first bought my 74'...that was the first thing i put on...rolled bone stock faded brown...with a new tan top...and tan on the kit...with the am radio still...
> but after painting it...it never got done..so i ended up selling it.........but now i'd like to put one again...you should do one for your car...you can take it off when you want...since all you gotta do is take off 2 bumper bolts and use nice long bolts to put the kit right on :biggrin: ....dam...i must be high.... :uh: i'm letting secrets out :cheesy:  :0
> *


mine aint no glass house but i feel ya, some look good and some don't. i'd like to put one on my drop but i can't cause then the damn thing won't fit into my garage....damn big ass boat....hehehe


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 28 2005, 01:24 PM~4291259
> *mine aint no glass house but i feel ya, some look good and some don't. i'd like to put one on my drop but i can't cause then the damn thing won't fit into my garage....damn big ass boat....hehehe
> *



i couldnt walk around mine with the bumper guards still on, but without the bumpers i have alot more room, lol.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 28 2005, 01:34 AM~4289159
> *as long as the sunroof fits...it will open all the way.....but all the way open still has about 2 inches hanging over
> mine is about [  ] <-this close to the back window
> *


OK OK SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 28 2005, 01:26 AM~4289133
> * when i first bought my 74'...that was the first thing i put on...rolled bone stock faded brown...with a new tan top...and tan on the kit...with the am radio still...
> but after painting it...it never got done..so i ended up selling it.........but now i'd like to put one again...you should do one for your car...you can take it off when you want...since all you gotta do is take off 2 bumper bolts and use nice long bolts to put the kit right on :biggrin: ....dam...i must be high.... :uh: i'm letting secrets out :cheesy:  :0
> *



uffin: ....... I have had one lined up for a while now....I will have to see what happens.....I actually have two line up one for the Glasshouse and the other for my caprice since it looks like no one is going to buy it


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 28 2005, 11:32 AM~4291324
> *i couldnt walk around mine with the bumper guards still on, but without the bumpers i have alot more room, lol.
> *


dawg, those where the first things i took off my 7tre.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 28 2005, 11:32 AM~4291324
> *i couldnt walk around mine with the bumper guards still on, but without the bumpers i have alot more room, lol.
> *




 no shit they are fucking huge.....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

FOR EVERONE W/ BUMPER GAURDS, WHATS A GOOD PRICE TO PAY? I HAVE SEEN THEM GO AS HIGH AS $100 FOR A PAIR, BUT THEY WERE NOS. 

IS THERE ANYONE THAT DON'T LIKE THEM?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i dont like em on the 76 they are big on the front bumper but the rear ones aernt that bad , they look better off though 2 me


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

heres the one from lrm


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

wzsfhdfgj


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

/\ /\ /\ /\ DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD!!!!!!!! /\ /\ /\ /\


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i don't like the bumper guards either... i like the bumpers without the trim...."no wholes" is the way to go IMO


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 29 2005, 12:54 PM~4298296
> *i don't like the bumper guards either... i like the bumpers without the trim...."no wholes" is the way to go IMO
> *



I agree


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

IT'S FUNNY I DON'T HAVE THE BUMPER TRIM ON THE FRONT BUMPER BUT I DO ON THE REAR. I HAVE THOUGH ABOUT REMOVING THE TRIM IN THE REAR AND PUTTING IN THE CHROME PLUGS.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 29 2005, 01:00 PM~4299189
> *IT'S FUNNY I DON'T HAVE THE BUMPER TRIM ON THE FRONT BUMPER BUT I DO ON THE REAR. I HAVE THOUGH ABOUT REMOVING THE TRIM IN THE REAR AND PUTTING IN THE CHROME PLUGS.
> *


went the same way the front came off no prob, added the bumper bolts, tried the rear and only got about an inch off with everything short of an impact chisel, that shit didn't not want to play fair at all..good thing i had a spare bumper, hopefully when the disaster bumper goes for re chrome they will be able to eat that trim off, trim-less bumps :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 30 2005, 08:25 AM~4305390
> *went the same way the front came off no prob, added the bumper bolts, tried the rear and only got about an inch off with everything short of an impact chisel, that shit didn't not want to play fair at all..good thing i had a spare bumper, hopefully when the disaster bumper goes for re chrome they will be able to eat that trim off, trim-less bumps  :thumbsup:
> *


DAMN, THAT WAS GOOD TO KNOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

have them fill in the bumper trim holes.... then you won't need chrome botls to cover them up.... that's what i did


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

If anyone don't want their front bumper guards let me know! I can use them :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ON MY 74' THE BUMPER GUARDS ARE SMALL ENOUGH TO LOOK FINE....

BUT THE 76' MAYBE JUST THE REAR ONES...THE FRONT ARE JUST TOO MUCH....I'LL PROBABLY TAKE THE RUBBER OFF TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 28 2005, 02:08 AM~4287478
> *i feel you on the money thing but hope you get ya car back, so you giving up on the 70s? what :0
> *


nah i love early 70's rides,more than the 60's,just my 2 cents.

i wanted to at least have my ride to roll around in the summer,u know work on it little by little,that way by the 1rst of january it would be decent.

but you know how that goes.

i'll keep ya posted though.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 30 2005, 06:25 PM~4308859
> *nah i love early 70's rides,more than the 60's,just my 2 cents.
> 
> i wanted to at least have my ride to roll around in the summer,u know work on it little by little,that way by the 1rst of january it would be decent.
> ...


ya you cant go wrong withe the 70s chevys, i just bought me a 73 impala 4 door i wanted a 2 door but hard to find but for 400 fuck it its just going to be my daily and going to work on the 76 on the side


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Did GM only make 74/75 *Caprice *convertibles???? If you look at the new DUB mag (or might be RIDES) Edgerin James has a 75 drop, it has an (75) Impala front end, but Caprice tailights? Nice ride aside from the wheels.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

its a caprice i think the front end on a 75/76 impala looks like the 75 caprice front end, i dont think i seen an impala vert? i dont think :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I CAN'T REMEMBER BUT, I THINK SOMEONE WAS WANTING A BILLET GRILL OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT. WELL I FOUND ONE ON EBAY. IT'S GOT "JEWEL OF THE NILE" IN THE PIC

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-CHEVY-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Dec 1 2005, 03:49 PM~4312980
> *ya you cant go wrong withe the 70s chevys, i just bought me a 73 impala 4 door i wanted a 2 door but hard to find but for 400 fuck it its just going to be my daily and going to work on the 76 on the side
> *


shit 400 bucks i would of bought that as well.

if worse came to worse u could always use it ofr a parts car for a future project.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Dec 1 2005, 11:58 AM~4313970
> *its a caprice i think the front end on a 75/76 impala looks like the 75 caprice front end, i dont think i seen an impala vert? i dont think :uh:
> *




there was a 74 impala vert over here for sale like 10 years ago....same brown and cream interior like my car was originally...that ws the only impala one i've seen...(and it was a grandmas car..so it was og)


  i would have bought it..but the dealer wanted like $10,000...back then :0


----------



## derbydriver1018 (Apr 30, 2004)

Where can I get the custom grill like the black one for my 76


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 2 2005, 09:11 AM~4320376
> *I CAN'T REMEMBER BUT, I THINK SOMEONE WAS WANTING A BILLET GRILL OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT. WELL I FOUND ONE ON EBAY. IT'S GOT "JEWEL OF THE NILE" IN THE PIC
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-CHEVY-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *





> _Originally posted by derbydriver1018_@Dec 2 2005, 03:43 PM~4323139
> *Where can I get the custom grill like the black one for my 76
> *



READ A LITTLE. CLICK THE LINK  

BET NOT BE USING IT IN A GODDAMN DERBY :nono:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


well he could always wreck it by putting 26's on it


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 2 2005, 04:04 PM~4323307
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> well he could always wreck it by putting 26's on it
> *



TOTALED :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 2 2005, 09:10 PM~4322886
> *there was a 74 impala vert over here for sale like 10 years ago....same brown and cream interior like my car was originally...that ws the only impala one i've seen...(and it was a grandmas car..so it was og)
> i would have bought it..but the dealer wanted like $10,000...back then :0
> *



hey tom how about that SHOE BOX 74 rag top at the wreckin yard.

any pics of it ?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hey page 176....... :biggrin: i got 1-76 too


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 2 2005, 03:12 PM~4323360
> *hey tom how about that SHOE BOX 74 rag top at the wreckin yard.
> 
> any pics of it ?
> *



 i'm telling you...someone needs to take a pic of that glasshouse seacraft


:biggrin:  


everyone would flip.....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 2 2005, 10:14 PM~4323373
> * i'm telling you...someone needs to take a pic of that glasshouse seacraft
> :biggrin:
> everyone would flip.....
> *


yeah thats what i'm sayin,i might by their when i get a chance and take a pic of that ride,

its definitly one of a kind.

everyone would flip.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: flip like this


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 2 2005, 03:23 PM~4322442
> *shit 400 bucks i would of bought that as well.
> 
> if worse came to worse u could always use it ofr a parts car for a future project.
> *


hell yeah


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 2 2005, 04:10 PM~4322886
> *there was a 74 impala vert over here for sale like 10 years ago....same brown and cream interior like my car was originally...that ws the only impala one i've seen...(and it was a grandmas car..so it was og)
> i would have bought it..but the dealer wanted like $10,000...back then :0
> *


damn would like to have seen that


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 2 2005, 03:14 PM~4323373
> * i'm telling you...someone needs to take a pic of that glasshouse seacraft
> :biggrin:
> everyone would flip.....
> *


 splain?? are we missing something :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Dec 2 2005, 06:16 PM~4324927
> *splain?? are we missing something  :0
> *



i'm telling ya......you would flip out......


 okay...its a 74 impala....4 door...with the top chopped off...all the doors molded shut...and the trunk molded shut....looks like a fucking primered boat with cragers....


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


oh...ands its in the junkyard....'for sale'


:uh: $1795.00


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 2 2005, 08:29 PM~4325015
> *i'm telling ya......you would flip out......
> okay...its a 74 impala....4 door...with the top chopped off...all the doors molded shut...and the trunk molded shut....looks like a fucking primered boat with cragers....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...




:0 :ugh: Pic's :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

IF I HAD A CAMERA...IT WOULD BE POSTED....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Im bent like elbows and coat hangers.......yeah what up GlASSHOUSE RYDERS...... :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 3 2005, 01:59 AM~4327348
> *Im bent like elbows and coat hangers.......yeah what up GlASSHOUSE RYDERS...... :wave:
> *


Nice


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Dec 3 2005, 11:58 AM~4328238
> *Nice
> *


 uffin:


----------



## pistonpumpcutty (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 3 2005, 01:59 AM~4327348
> *Im bent like elbows and coat hangers.......yeah what up GlASSHOUSE RYDERS...... :wave:
> *


Clean ass whip bro..


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 3 2005, 01:29 AM~4325015
> *i'm telling ya......you would flip out......
> okay...its a 74 impala....4 door...with the top chopped off...all the doors molded shut...and the trunk molded shut....looks like a fucking primered boat with cragers....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



lets just say its a fuckin tennis shoe lookin car.

fucker is crazy.

u would flip out if u seen it,i was like what the fuck !!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 4 2005, 01:44 PM~4333956
> *lets just say its a fuckin tennis shoe lookin car.
> 
> fucker is crazy.
> ...


PICS!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 4 2005, 02:44 PM~4333956
> *lets just say its a fuckin tennis shoe lookin car.
> 
> fucker is crazy.
> ...



PICS :biggrin:


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

Whats up to all my people. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy: pomona?


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

NICE


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

NOTORIOUS76. Holla back!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Dec 5 2005, 01:51 AM~4337958
> *NOTORIOUS76. Holla back!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


JUST CALL


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 5 2005, 12:34 AM~4337909
> *:cheesy: pomona?
> 
> *


YUP YUP :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Dec 5 2005, 12:51 AM~4337958
> *NOTORIOUS76. Holla back!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HE'S OUT HERE IN CALI. JUST SEEN HIM LAST NIGHT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 5 2005, 12:00 PM~4339609
> *YUP YUP :cheesy:
> *


NICE!!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 hey thats right.....notorious is here......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hey phil give notorious some spare parts for my 76 so on his way back he will drop em off in GA for me lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Dec 6 2005, 12:45 AM~4345760
> *hey phil give notorious some spare parts for my 76 so on his way back he will drop em off in GA for me lol
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 page 4......TTT




 WAKE UP!


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

ha I looked for the glasshouse thread till the end of page 3 and thought that was far enough. :roflmao:

nother scan


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Lowriding in the Midwest :uh: this is my daily Caprice 4 pumps 175/70/14.......I think this weekend I need to buy a new daily..... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Dec 8 2005, 01:39 AM~4361484
> *ha I looked for the glasshouse thread till the end of page 3 and thought that was far enough.  :roflmao:
> damn that shit is hard :0
> nother scan
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 8 2005, 03:47 PM~4365605
> *Lowriding in the Midwest  :uh: this is my daily Caprice 4 pumps 175/70/14.......I think this weekend I need to buy a new daily..... :biggrin:
> *


THATS A NICE DAILY. FUCK THAT SNOW. WE GOT A LIL ICE AND EVERYTHING SHUT DOWN. I SAT AROUND ALL DAY W/ NOTHING TO DO.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 6 2005, 02:47 AM~4345768
> *:biggrin:
> *



Damn, time flies by, I am already back home. I never got a chance to get up with you, Huey or Crenshaw McGraw, but I will be back in March or May, we will definately get up then.


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

LOOKING FOR JUST THE RIGHT SIDE FENDER TRIM FOR 75GLASS. :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 8 2005, 02:47 PM~4365605
> *Lowriding in the Midwest  :uh: this is my daily Caprice 4 pumps 175/70/14.......I think this weekend I need to buy a new daily..... :biggrin:
> *




 :biggrin: DAM.....NOW I SEE WHAT THE PHRASE....'ROLLING WITH YOUR HEATER' REALLY MEANS



:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 8 2005, 06:47 PM~4367511
> *Damn, time flies by, I am already back home. I never got a chance to get up with you, Huey or Crenshaw McGraw, but I will be back in March or May, we will definately get up then.
> *



:uh: :0 ...NEW NAME TOO........


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 9 2005, 01:47 AM~4367511
> *Damn, time flies by, I am already back home. I never got a chance to get up with you, Huey or Crenshaw McGraw, but I will be back in March or May, we will definately get up then.
> *


sounds cool, glad u had a good trip.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 8 2005, 06:47 PM~4367511
> *Damn, time flies by, I am already back home. I never got a chance to get up with you, Huey or Crenshaw McGraw, but I will be back in March or May, we will definately get up then.
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WIL 76 BACK SEATS FIT A 73 4 DOOR??


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: 
just beautifull...............


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well yesterday i got a call from the homie tom, he told me he was workin on the 76,welding,sanding,grinding,primering etc.

so i went down to check it out,

don't trip i took u guys with me.

heres a pic for the homie tom.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

will post more later


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

My 74' is for sale.    Hit me up if interested.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Dec 10 2005, 01:18 PM~4378989
> *My 74' is for sale.        Hit me up if interested.
> *


PICS?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 10 2005, 10:32 AM~4378574
> *well yesterday i got a call from the homie tom, he told me he was workin on the 76,welding,sanding,grinding,primering etc.
> 
> so i went down to check it out,
> ...



 thank bro


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

what up glasshomies?
what up 76g-house, whats up with the g-house riders c.c. Im down, loco.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Dec 11 2005, 12:57 AM~4381618
> *what up glasshomies?
> what up 76g-house, whats up with the g-house riders c.c. Im down, loco.
> *


SUP HOMEBOYM IM GOING TO FIND ANOTHER HOUSE OR RAG, I TOOK A BIG FALL BUT GOING TO COME UP JUST NEED SOME TIME TO RECOVER GOT MY HOPES UP TO HIGH I GUESS  BUT I WANT TO START A G-HOUSE RIDERZ GROUPE JUST FOR US HOUSE OWNERS FO REAL WHATS UP LETS DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Dec 11 2005, 12:31 AM~4381819
> *SUP HOMEBOYM IM GOING TO FIND ANOTHER HOUSE OR RAG, I TOOK A BIG FALL BUT GOING TO COME UP JUST NEED SOME TIME TO RECOVER GOT MY HOPES UP TO HIGH I GUESS   BUT I WANT TO START A G-HOUSE RIDERZ GROUPE JUST FOR US HOUSE OWNERS FO REAL WHATS UP LETS DO IT :biggrin:
> *



WHAT HAPPENED TO THE GLASSHOUSE HOMIE. IF YOU LOOKING PICK UP GUAM707's OR YOU CAN CHECK EBAY, GOOD LUCK HOMIE.

SO YOU WANT TO START A CLUB FOR GLASSHOUSE OWNERS?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 10 2005, 10:32 AM~4378574
> *well yesterday i got a call from the homie tom, he told me he was workin on the 76,welding,sanding,grinding,primering etc.
> 
> so i went down to check it out,
> ...


:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 11 2005, 01:44 AM~4381876
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE GLASSHOUSE HOMIE. IF YOU LOOKING PICK UP GUAM707's OR YOU CAN CHECK EBAY, GOOD LUCK HOMIE.
> 
> SO YOU WANT TO START A CLUB FOR GLASSHOUSE OWNERS?
> *


check it out in the project rides homie you will see why but yeah would like o start a club for these rides


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I got some new pics in my for sale topic. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lets get some pics up in here


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

pics  ..

at least hes got the (3 foot steel) side trim,


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

think this estate w is 800 on some derby site?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

do any body know off top if fenders off a 76 fit a 73, will it match up to the clip??? any help would be cool


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Dec 13 2005, 11:38 PM~4401439
> *do any body know off top if fenders off a 76 fit a 73, will it match up to the clip??? any help would be cool
> *


NO THEY DONT FIT.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Dec 14 2005, 01:44 AM~4401894
> *NO THEY DONT FIT.
> *


thanks i kinda figured that but just wanted to be sure, what about back seats will they fit into a 4 door?????????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fuck it...put the whole clip :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HELL NAH NOT ON A 4 DOOR IF I HAD A 2 DOOR I WOULD


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

THEN USE THE 4 DOOR ROOF FOR PATCHING YOUR 76'


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I WOULD IF I HAD A CAR AND TIME AND MONEY BUT NEED A DAILY, SO I CAN GO TO SCHOOL FOR THE 06, BUT BELIVE IM GETTIN ANOTHER 1 OR VERT :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IM GOING TO FOOL POOPLE WITH THIS CAR, JUST A DAILY/ FAM RIDE FUCK IT, ITS A 4 DOOR I STILL CANT BELIVE A GOT IT THIS MY FIRST 4 DOOR I EVER HAD :0


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

oh sheet :biggrin: ...kinda reminds me of the sabotage video by the beastie boys for some reason...what about a 76 "full time" vert? ...You got the weather over there to wear something like that?


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

just so were all good n clear G House- heres my 4 door dubbed "asshouse", I would like to take a minute to thank "assy" for all its hard work and selfless donation, and his lil sis "un-movable p.o.s" that too, in the time of need, pulled through like a champ till the bitter end..you both will be sorely missed RIP


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

this 76 is for sale in cali anyone interested? 76 caprice landau 350 engine and trans if anyone is interested its afriends car he wants 3300 email me at [email protected] for pics cant post them pics too big


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

yo g house that 4 dood would make a sweet hopper :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

just take the bumpers off



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

courtesy of the Klique thread


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

again


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man its hard for me to see these 76s :tears:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Dec 15 2005, 09:05 PM~4415414
> *man its hard for me to see these 76s  :tears:
> *



guam's car + your parts............  



done deal...... :cheesy: (take the 4 door on a oneway trip)


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 16 2005, 12:02 AM~4416496
> * (take the 4 door on a oneway trip)
> *


 partsville or west derbyshire? :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Dec 16 2005, 12:23 AM~4416575
> *partsville or west derbyshire?  :biggrin:
> *



just stay outta 'DONKSLAVINIA'


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:roflmao: :guns:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 16 2005, 12:02 AM~4416496
> *guam's car + your parts............
> done deal...... :cheesy: (take the 4 door on a oneway trip)
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I might be keeping it now....   Cause nobody wants it.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Dec 16 2005, 03:03 AM~4416808
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    I might be keeping it now....       Cause nobody wants it.
> *


76g-house needs it


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 16 2005, 02:54 AM~4416673
> *just stay outta 'DONKSLAVINIA'
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: 




 I MUSTA BEEN HIGH LAST NIGHT.......




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IF I HAD THE MONEY AND GAS MONEY I WOULD TAKE THAT TRIP AND SCOOP IT UP 4 REAL, BUT IMA TRY TO STACK MY MONEY UP FOR A WHILE AND SEE IF I COULD COME UP OM ANOTHER 1 HOPEFULLY :biggrin: GOOD THING I GOT PARTS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Still working on my Glasshouse frame


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I NEED SOME FRESH PROGRESS PICS....GOT THE BUMPERS AND SOME MORE TRIM BACK ON...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 17 2005, 05:52 PM~4426635
> * I NEED SOME FRESH PROGRESS PICS....GOT THE BUMPERS AND SOME MORE TRIM BACK ON...
> *


  KOOL, LET ME KNOW WEN U CAN START ON MY 76 TOM :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn im havivg trouble removing the front clip off the 76 i took every bolt out i think?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

hello fellow Glasshouse owners, ive followed this thread from page 1 since ive joined in november.very informative, great pics, great personalities.. my name is dino and im from the same area as maiden 76 up in canada,and i am building a 74 rag. this is the first car that i will fully take apart and do properly. this is a keeper.im 36 and been around al little while. im an og member of uso langley bc chapter(disbanded) since 95 so i know a few homies in the harbor area there phil..ha ha .......so i hope you fellas can help me and hopefully,like Maiden 76,i can help you guys too. first off, my floor,all 6pieces look like im at the drive-in at Bedrock City,rusted through.....is there a company that produces floor pans?......i could patch it nicely but i want it og, if im gonna take my time.....i will learn soon to post pics....one love .......dino


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP DINO GOT PIC OF IT, IF YOU WAS A LIL CLOSER I WOULD LET YOU GET MY FLOOR PANS OUT MY 76 CAPRICE, I DONT THINK KNOW ONE MAKES FLOOR FOR THEM 70S,


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

g house ......when the monster was giving you encouragement,i swear that was the moment i decided that my 74 rag would not be schleppled together so i can ride with a half ass car next summer.that shit was deep.it finally made me realize ...do it right the first time, i dont want to give my son a car that he will have to restore again when hes 17..ha ha . i googled most of the chevy gm parts no floor pans...i guess youre correct g house....peace


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEAH IT MENT ALOTE WHAT HE SAID, BUT JUST WISHED I HAD THE SPACE , MONEY AND TOOLS, THEN I WOULD OF K EPT THE WHOLE CAR AND JUST FUCK WITH IT BUT WILL HAVE ANOTHER, BUT THE BEST BET FOR YOU IS FIND A 71-76 CAPRICE OR IMPALA WITH GOOD FLOORS AND USE THEM


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

I know a greasy demolition guy with over a dozen 74-76's, over here on the island....... I need some other little stuff off him, so I'll ask him if he has a cheap solid donor car when I see him, guy's a bastard packrat though.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 20 2005, 01:40 AM~4441382
> *:cheesy:
> *


OMG :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Dec 19 2005, 11:53 PM~4441465
> *OMG :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 19 2005, 10:03 PM~4440905
> *hello fellow Glasshouse owners, ive followed this thread from page 1 since ive joined in november.very informative, great pics, great personalities.. my name is dino and im from the same area as maiden 76 up in canada,and i am building a 74 rag. this is the first car that i will fully take apart and do properly. this is a keeper.im 36 and been around al little while. im an og member of uso langley bc chapter(disbanded) since 95 so i know a few homies in the harbor area there phil..ha ha .......so i hope you fellas can help me and hopefully,like Maiden 76,i can help you guys too.  first off, my floor,all 6pieces look like im at the drive-in at Bedrock City,rusted through.....is there a company that produces floor pans?......i could patch it nicely but i want it og, if im gonna take my time.....i will learn soon to post pics....one love .......dino
> *




 WELCOME....LET US KNOW WHAT YOU NEED :biggrin: 


OG USO HARBOR AREA


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin: welcome to the best part of layitlow Dino....rag house riiidin'!... lots of smart guys (part hoarders  ) on here haha, that caprice clipped 75 rag around here might be up for grabs pdq


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

your bro in laws 75? we gotta hook up over christmas holidays ,between boxing day and new years......peace...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 19 2005, 11:40 PM~4441382
> *:cheesy:
> *


Now pics like this make me feel good, knowing that I own a Glasshouse also. Them LIFESTYLES houses sure are holding it down.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Are 74-76 all the same size???


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Dec 20 2005, 07:45 AM~4442703
> *Now pics like this make me feel good, knowing that  I own a Glasshouse also.  Them LIFESTYLES houses sure are holding it down.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Dec 20 2005, 08:48 AM~4442714
> *Are 74-76 all the same size???
> *


YES I'M PRETTY SURE THE ONLY DIFFERENCES WERE THE FRONT HEADLIGHTS/GRILLS/BUMPERS DEPENDING ON THE YEAR AND ON THE REAR THE ONLY DIFFERENCE WAS THE CAPRICE HAD WRAP-AROUND TAIL LIGHTS AND THE IMPALA DIDN'T


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 20 2005, 01:46 AM~4441420
> *g house ......when the monster was giving you encouragement,i swear that was the moment i decided that my 74 rag would not be schleppled together so i can ride with a half ass car next summer.that shit was deep.it finally made me realize ...do it right the first time, i dont want to give my son a car that he will have to restore again when hes 17..ha ha .    i googled most of the chevy gm parts  no floor pans...i guess youre correct g house....peace
> *


I know right, 76 G House had a OG Lifestyle member giving encouragement. That shit gave me goose bumps. They make almost NOTHING for these cars. Like I tell everyone....Find yourself a Hillbilly who derbys....and make him your new best friend.....That is how I got some of my parts....good luck on the rag homie :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 20 2005, 03:48 AM~4441972
> * WELCOME....LET US KNOW WHAT YOU NEED :biggrin:
> OG USO HARBOR AREA
> *



Are you still a active member of USO????


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 20 2005, 02:09 PM~4444539
> *I know right, 76 G House had a OG Lifestyle member giving encouragement.  That shit gave me goose bumps.  They make almost NOTHING for these cars.  Like I tell everyone....Find yourself a Hillbilly who derbys....and make him your new best friend.....That is how I got some of my parts....good luck on the rag homie  :thumbsup:
> *


also look in alot a wrecking yards.I see alot of 4 doors at alot of these wrecking yards!

yesterday I had to go drop off some freight to my driver and on the way bacc I saw a 76 chilling in the cuts.It was sanded down and had no mouldings so someone COULD be working on it but where it was and how it was sitting it looked like it had been chilling for a while and forgot about.
There is also a 76 Impala 5 bloCC's away from my house and the bitch dont wanna sell it yet,and its doing NOTHING bit collecting dirt!
talk about a dick tease!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 20 2005, 03:14 PM~4444577
> *also look in alot a wrecking yards.I see alot of 4 doors at alot of these wrecking yards!
> 
> yesterday I had to go drop off some freight to my driver and on the way bacc I saw a 76 chilling in the cuts.It was sanded down and had no mouldings so someone COULD be working on it but where it was and how it was sitting it looked like it had been chilling for a while and forgot about.
> ...



I hear ya....I have this old school cat in my town who has a CLEANNNNNN75 caprice drop....it is mint condition 34,xxx og miles.....with a old set of 30's and 2 inch WW.......I have offered him my orange car and $$$$'$ for this thing and I can not get him to come off of it.. :angry:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I need some front bumper guards for my 76 Glasshouse. Anyone got any for sale?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

do anyone help me find this part for my 73?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 20 2005, 01:10 PM~4444548
> *Are you still a active member of USO????
> *



 naw...not been active since it was still 'USO'


:biggrin: but was cruising with them when it was 'HARBOR AREA' only....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 20 2005, 06:17 PM~4446891
> * naw...not been active since it was still 'USO'
> :biggrin: but was cruising with them when it was 'HARBOR AREA' only....
> *


damn you old..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

your shit comming out nce homie... can't wait to see the final product...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 20 2005, 08:17 PM~4446891
> * naw...not been active since it was still 'USO'
> :biggrin: but was cruising with them when it was 'HARBOR AREA' only....
> *


 uffin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TTFMT


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 21 2005, 12:51 PM~4451447
> *TTFMT
> *



"*t*o *t*he *f*ucking *m*other *t*op"???????????


----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)

A Lil somethin' from El Paso


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 20 2005, 08:16 PM~4447778
> *damn you old..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> your shit comming out nce homie... can't wait to see the final product...
> *




:biggrin: just 33


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 21 2005, 11:14 AM~4451626
> *:biggrin: just 33
> 
> *


i remember 33... about 6 years ago....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2005, 11:55 AM~4451470
> *"to the fucking mother top"???????????
> *


OOPS........MY BAD

*TO* *THE* *FUCKING* *MOUNTAIN* *TOP*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

haha :biggrin: 

nice pic kinglincoln, 

heres one from japan


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

74


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

damn I love looking at the reflections in that back window :0


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

merry christmas to all the 71-76 impala and caprice owners.

if everything goes smooth today i'll be gettin my pipes put on,brakes bleeded,front wheels aligned,and my motor fine tuned. and be rollin it for teh holidays,if not then monday after noon.

keep ya fingers crossed and i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 23 2005, 10:26 AM~4466372
> *merry christmas to all the 71-76 impala and caprice  owners.
> 
> *


back at ya bro and all the g house homies have safe one :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 23 2005, 10:26 AM~4466372
> *merry christmas to all the 71-76 impala and caprice  owners.
> 
> if everything goes smooth today i'll be gettin my pipes put on,brakes bleeded,front wheels aligned,and my motor fine tuned. and be rollin it for teh holidays,if not then monday after noon.
> ...




 F-I-N-A-L-F-U-C-K-I-N-G-L-Y-!


:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 23 2005, 12:26 PM~4466372
> *merry christmas to all the 71-76 impala and caprice  owners.
> 
> if everything goes smooth today i'll be gettin my pipes put on,brakes bleeded,front wheels aligned,and my motor fine tuned. and be rollin it for teh holidays,if not then monday after noon.
> ...


you 2 homeboy and to all the ridaz have a good 1, and dont forget to take pics or someone takes pic of the homies car been wanted to see it 4 a while :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

smooth bumper i like that :0


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 23 2005, 08:31 PM~4469751
> *:cheesy:
> *


Mmmmmmm.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Dec 23 2005, 09:34 PM~4470184
> *smooth bumper i like that :0
> *




 looks pretty good without bumper bolts :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah it do


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Dec 24 2005, 01:20 AM~4471326
> *Mmmmmmm.
> *


CRYSTAL SHIP LFESTYLE C.C.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Dec 24 2005, 03:28 AM~4469728
> *you 2 homeboy and to all the ridaz have a good 1, and dont forget to take pics or someone takes pic of the homies car been wanted to see it 4 a while :biggrin:
> *


cool,i'll take a quick pic for ya,the cars a project ride and needs work done to it its at the homies muffler shop right now(mechanics closed till tuesday), i already got the pipes put on it,from the headers back, on tuesday the ride will be towed to the mechanic ,and it will hopefully be done by wedsday,

gotta bleed the brakes,align the front tires and fine tune the motor.

i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 24 2005, 02:21 PM~4473555
> *cool,i'll take a quick pic for ya,the cars a project ride and needs work done to it its at the homies muffler shop right now(mechanics closed till tuesday), i already got the pipes put on it,from the headers back, on tuesday the ride will be towed to the mechanic ,and it will hopefully be done by wedsday,
> 
> gotta bleed the brakes,align the front tires and fine tune the motor.
> ...


you puttin some flowmasters on there or what?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Dec 24 2005, 07:23 PM~4473566
> *you puttin some flowmasters on there or what?
> *


yeah i ran 3inch pipe from the headers back to the flow masters and 2 1/2 over the rear axle,i do plan on lowerin it and the guy said with 3 inch pipe it may hit.

i still have to fine tune it,but it did sound good.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that sounds good


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i got pics ,i'll post em up later.


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 23 2005, 07:31 PM~4469751
> *:cheesy:
> *


OMG that shit is clean as fuck ROD... look at taht fuckin MIRROR FINISH ..SMOOTH AS A MUTHAFUCKA


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Merry X-MAS to all my Glass-House Homies out there. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 23 2005, 08:31 PM~4469751
> *:cheesy:
> *


You just love teasing us with these Lifestyles pics......LOL!!!! Keep em' coming!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Dec 24 2005, 05:02 PM~4475431
> *You just love teasing us with these Lifestyles pics......LOL!!!!  Keep em' coming!
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well here goes a few pics of my ,projetc car/fuck it bucket/ranfla,i picked up a while back.
i got all teh front suspention done,and the whole motor is rebuilt,with soem hop ups,new heads,cam,intake,carb,headers and a few more things done to it.

right now its in primer,i do plan on removin the material, flakin the top and maybe patern it,and go with a solid color on the bottom,roll some supremes or spkoes,show pipes,pipe organ speaker covers and a custom grill.

i do have skirts for teh bitch. but right nowits at my homies shop, my main goal is gettin it back to the mechanic and gettin it fine tuned,brakes bleeded,and aligned.
hopefully i'll get it back sometime next week.

ne ways just wanted to share a few pics with ya.

its in grey primer ,but atleast the motor is shiney . :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

2 of 3 pics
like i said its a project car and it does need work.


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 24 2005, 06:37 PM~4476151
> *  2 of 3 pics
> *


hahah nice shit angelo... see you already got that roller plate on there... cool shit...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 24 2005, 07:37 PM~4476151
> *  2 of 3 pics
> *


 :cheesy: goddamn crenshaw, you on dial-up????


j/k homie, nice 71 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

the last pic and yes unfortanitly i'm on dial up


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 24 2005, 07:52 PM~4476241
> *
> *


holy shit looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 25 2005, 02:53 AM~4476246
> *holy shit looks good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup magraw finally some pics lol but it looks solid as hell homie engine cool 2, the flake top would be sic man, i could see it being somethin tight


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Dec 25 2005, 03:01 AM~4476284
> *sup magraw finally some pics lol but it looks solid as hell homie engine cool 2, the flake top would be sic man, i could see it being somethin tight
> *


thanks man


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 25 2005, 08:02 PM~4480037
> *:cheesy:
> *


one of my favorite rides,i like the grill on it looks tight.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY GLASSHOUSE HOMIES!


:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD ANGELO...WHEN WE GONNA START WORKING ON THAT 71'?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 24 2005, 10:52 PM~4476241
> *
> 
> the last pic and yes unfortanitly i'm on dial up
> *


 :0 Sweet ride Magraw I never seen that model before how long have you had it for ?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

as soon as i get a few extra dollars tom.hopefully i get it back tuesday night or wednesday after noon,i'll swing it by your pad bro.

shit i got the ride back in july and i'm finally gettin close to drivin it.

i'll keep ya posted.

merry christmas 71-76 impala/caprice owners


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

here is one that might piss a fwe glass people off .


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 26 2005, 02:23 PM~4486467
> *here is one that might piss a fwe glass people off .
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: thats sucks u dont do that 2 a glasshouse gofather of all cars


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 26 2005, 05:23 PM~4486467
> *here is one that might piss a fwe glass people off .
> *


thats not a glasshouse.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 26 2005, 10:23 PM~4486467
> *here is one that might piss a fwe glass people off .
> *


i'd roll it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 26 2005, 11:37 PM~4488941
> *i'd roll it.
> *


me 2


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Dec 26 2005, 09:16 PM~4489098
> *me 2
> *


Off a cliff :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Dec 27 2005, 01:20 AM~4489536
> *Off a cliff  :biggrin:
> *


JUST THE RIMS, ID DONT LIKE EM ON 2 DOORS BUT 4 DOORS I DONT GIVE A FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 26 2005, 09:37 PM~4488941
> *i'd roll it.
> *




ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS GO ABOUT 60 MPH....... SLAM ON THE BRAKES AND TURN IT HARD TO THE RIGHT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:ugh: is that a tuck and roll top :ugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 26 2005, 09:49 PM~4488237
> *thats not a glasshouse.
> *




and its still not a glasshouse.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 26 2005, 04:23 PM~4486467
> *here is one that might piss a fwe glass people off .
> *


I'M NOT PISSED BECAUSE, I DON'T HAVE TO ROLL THAT SHIT.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

you know what tattoo-76 your right its a 71 but we dont see your shit on here any thing newer than a 64 is useless to me ! ive crushed all i had that was newer than a 64 sorry bout your luck !



parting out over 50 yea 50 impalas 58-64

davids impalas


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 27 2005, 08:06 PM~4495302
> *you know what tattoo-76 your right its a 71 but we dont see your shit on here any thing newer than a 64 is useless to me ! ive crushed all i had  that was newer than a 64 sorry bout your luck !
> parting out over 50 yea 50 impalas 58-64
> 
> ...



Listen homie this is NOT hating but.............................

A) It is not a "GLASSHOUSE"
B) "Big Rims"
C) Expect negative comments from people when you post your car in Glasshouse Fest, when you have (A) & (B)


again this is not a "hateful" comment just a little FYI for future refrence.
Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

it dont bother me its not my car anyway . like i said if its newer than a 64 and its in my collection it gets CRUSHED . :biggrin: :biggrin: but thats all good different stokes for different folks :biggrin: thats what makes the world go round


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 27 2005, 08:30 PM~4496765
> *it dont bother me its not my car anyway . like i said if its newer than a 64 and its in my collection it gets CRUSHED . :biggrin:  :biggrin: but thats all good different stokes for different folks :biggrin: thats what makes the world go round
> *


post a pic of the foe in your aveater :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 27 2005, 09:30 PM~4496765
> * like i said if its newer than a 64 and its in my collection it gets CRUSHED
> *




:uh: SO WHY DO YOU WASTE OUR TIME POSTING IN OUR TOPIC



*OUR...AS IN ACTUAL 'GLASSHOUSE' OWNERS


NOT HATING..BUT KICK ROCKS !!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 27 2005, 08:06 PM~4495302
> *you know what tattoo-76 your right its a 71 but we dont see your shit on here any thing newer than a 64 is useless to me ! ive crushed all i had  that was newer than a 64 sorry bout your luck !
> parting out over 50 yea 50 impalas 58-64
> 
> ...



WOW, There are plenty of pictures of my cars on this website. And I dont have shit to prove to anyone. I bought my 76 because I wanted a 76, I paid $8,000 for it, that could have bought me a nice 64 but I didnt want a 64, I wanted a 76. I like a glasshouse more than most other cars but thats my opinion. To tell the truth, I could go out right now and buy a bad ass 64 if I wanted one, but I dont want one.

Funny part is, I could build a 64 cheaper than anyone, considering where I work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

Here are a few old pics of my car. It was already nice enough to show. But just think, im getting the interior from Bowtie Connection, custom paint from D&D new crate engine dressed in S&P chrome, 4 chrome Adex for the setup, etc etc etc.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

thats cool , no hate here , clean car tat. like i said your right its a 71 my bad .just noticed the other one posted and thought i would put this one up here . :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

im still trippin on how CLEAN this is........was it restored or just OG and in a climate controlled time capsule sent to you strait from 1976???????? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 28 2005, 04:32 PM~4500859
> *im still trippin on how CLEAN this is........was it restored or just OG and in a climate controlled time capsule sent to you strait from 1976????????  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



it was all original. stock paint, interior, engine and all. when I picked it up it was sitting in a garage under a cover.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: 



THAT HAS TO BE THE BADDEST 76' ON THE PLANET!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 29 2005, 01:16 AM~4504791
> *:uh:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> THAT HAS TO BE THE BADDEST 76' ON THE PLANET!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 29 2005, 03:16 AM~4504791
> *:uh:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> THAT HAS TO BE THE BADDEST 76' ON THE PLANET!
> *


I second that


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 29 2005, 02:16 AM~4504791
> *:uh:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> THAT HAS TO BE THE BADDEST 76' ON THE PLANET!
> *


AGREED


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

yeah I think he has the crown for the House. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :uh: :0


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Theres a house for sale on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## EscoRat (Jul 5, 2003)

tattoo, please leave it all original....


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EscoRat_@Dec 30 2005, 05:04 AM~4513724
> *tattoo, please leave it all original....
> *



TOO LATE FOR ALL THAT.


besides, Im not into original stuff.


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

thank you for the compliments .keep building your cars to the best you can and never give up we car people are different.There should not be no state lines or borders between us we should all be in the same family and get along.happy new year and good luck to mr guam 707 76 g house mr bean dirty sanchez king of rims and tattoo 76 just remember to help each other out




JOHNDMONSTER


John D Herrera

L.F.F.L


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Dec 30 2005, 08:32 AM~4514322
> *thank you  for the compliments .keep building your cars  to the best you can and never give up  we car people are different.There should not be no state lines or borders between us we should all be in the same family and get along.happy new year  and good luck to mr guam 707  76 g house mr bean  dirty sanchez king of rims and tattoo 76  just remember to help each other out
> JOHNDMONSTER
> John D Herrera
> ...



:0 THANKS JOHN. HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A HAPPY AND SAFE NEW YEAR


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 30 2005, 04:38 AM~4511985
> *
> *


that rid eis fuckin clean.

everything flows together.

any more pics?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Dec 30 2005, 10:32 AM~4514322
> *thank you  for the compliments .keep building your cars  to the best you can and never give up  we car people are different.There should not be no state lines or borders between us we should all be in the same family and get along.happy new year  and good luck to mr guam 707  76 g house mr bean  dirty sanchez king of rims and tattoo 76  just remember to help each other out
> JOHNDMONSTER
> John D Herrera
> ...


have a happy new years to and thanks im going to find another house or a 59 60 impala :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Dec 30 2005, 10:32 AM~4514322
> *thank you  for the compliments .keep building your cars  to the best you can and never give up  we car people are different.There should not be no state lines or borders between us we should all be in the same family and get along.happy new year  and good luck to mr guam 707  76 g house mr bean  dirty sanchez king of rims and tattoo 76  just remember to help each other out
> JOHNDMONSTER
> John D Herrera
> ...



HAVE A GOOD NEW YEARS JOHN 

:biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Dec 30 2005, 08:32 AM~4514322
> *thank you  for the compliments .keep building your cars  to the best you can and never give up  we car people are different.There should not be no state lines or borders between us we should all be in the same family and get along.happy new year   and good luck to mr guam 707  76 g house mr bean  dirty sanchez king of rims and tattoo 76  just remember to help each other out
> JOHNDMONSTER
> John D Herrera
> ...


Thank you for your motivating words. After the new year I'm gonna get on mine. Have a Happy New Year!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: You definetly have one of the baddest Houses out there. I hope that mine is half as good as yours.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Dec 30 2005, 10:32 AM~4514322
> *thank you  for the compliments .keep building your cars  to the best you can and never give up  we car people are different.There should not be no state lines or borders between us we should all be in the same family and get along.happy new year  and good luck to mr guam 707  76 g house mr bean  dirty sanchez king of rims and tattoo 76  just remember to help each other out
> JOHNDMONSTER
> John D Herrera
> ...


A BIG HAPPY NEW YEARS TO YOU, MY LOWRIDER BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 26 2005, 09:49 PM~4488237
> *thats not a glasshouse.
> *


YEAH THATS A DISCRACE TO A NICE AMERICAN RIDE.... :angry:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so whos all rollin their rides to the MAJESTICS picnic on the 1rst?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Dec 30 2005, 08:32 AM~4514322
> *thank you  for the compliments .keep building your cars  to the best you can and never give up  we car people are different.There should not be no state lines or borders between us we should all be in the same family and get along.happy new year  and good luck to mr guam 707  76 g house mr bean  dirty sanchez king of rims and tattoo 76  just remember to help each other out
> JOHNDMONSTER
> John D Herrera
> ...



 no harborareaphil in there?



:biggrin: i'm building a couple.......


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Dec 30 2005, 09:32 AM~4514322
> *thank you  for the compliments .keep building your cars  to the best you can and never give up  we car people are different.There should not be no state lines or borders between us we should all be in the same family and get along.happy new year  and good luck to mr guam 707  76 g house mr bean  dirty sanchez king of rims and tattoo 76  just remember to help each other out
> JOHNDMONSTER
> John D Herrera
> ...


THANK YOU FOR THE MOTIVATION THAT YOUR WORDS AND CAR BRINGS TO US FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNERS. HAVE A SAFE AND POSITIVE NEW YEAR. AND THAT GOES FOR THE REST OF EVERYONE IN THE GLASSHOUSE FEST TOO THANKS FOR ACCEPTING ME INTO THIS CLICK. HOPEFULLY 2006 WILL BE A GOOD YEAR FOR ALL OF US

MUCH RESPECT
NEW TRIX INSTORE FOR '06
[attachmentid=405371]
[attachmentid=405374]
[attachmentid=405375]


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

*clears throat* .................damn how can I be down :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

that shits clean hommie
where can i find a '76 header panel??


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Dec 31 2005, 06:47 PM~4523403
> *that shits clean hommie
> where can i find a '76 header panel??
> *


I had a few 76 caprice headers and a set of nice bezzles........But I have no idea were they are, the only place I have not looked for them is at the paint shop....but if you need me to track one down let me know....you will have to drive down to Cincinnati to get them...but I will hook you up


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

When did the Stylistics start a chapter in Ohio?


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

thiz ride look phat, who got bigger pic of thiz glasshouse ?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

The homie "Throwed-Off's" '76 Impala 4door.

LOW LEVEL'S FINEST C.C.
[attachmentid=408919]


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Jan 3 2006, 06:51 AM~4538494
> *The homie "Throwed-Off's" '76 Impala 4door.
> 
> LOW LEVEL'S FINEST C.C.
> ...



Hey John.



4 doors arent considered a Glasshouse. :biggrin: They kinda fall under the same constitution as the 74 2 door Custom with the roll down quarter windows (not a glasshouse) But more of a tank with big windows.



Glasshouses have solid mount quarter windows   


Just a little early morning knowledge kickdown for you homie. :uh: Man Im bored. But I got to be at the doctors in a couple of hours.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 3 2006, 04:59 AM~4538501
> *Hey John.
> 4 doors arent considered a Glasshouse.  :biggrin:  They kinda fall under the same constitution as the 74 2 door Custom with the roll down quarter windows (not a glasshouse) But more of a tank with big windows.
> Glasshouses have solid mount quarter windows
> ...


Thanks for breaking it down.  It's never too late to learn something new. :biggrin: 

Good luck at the doctors office.


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

harborarea phil im sorry i left you out i hope you had a great bringing in of the new year i read your post and i respect that you answer the questions that our brothers ask keep on bieng there big brother and help them you give a lot of advise that is what is needed so our way of life stays strong happy new year
JOHNDMONSTER

L.F.F.L


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Jan 3 2006, 09:35 AM~4539120
> *harborarea phil im sorry i left you out i hope you had a great bringing in of the new year i read your post and i respect that you answer the questions that our brothers ask keep on bieng there big brother and help them you give a lot of advise that is what is needed so our way of life stays strong happy new year
> JOHNDMONSTER
> 
> ...



 happy new year to you too.....hopefully new years 2007...my 6 will be done


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

don't trip homie,it takes time to do things right.

i hope my shit is done for 2007 as well.


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

Does anybody have any leads on the 1975 wheel well trim?????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you mean the trim that goes on the fender? if you do i got an extra pair


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Funk Doc_@Dec 31 2005, 06:02 PM~4523519
> *thiz ride look phat, who got bigger pic of thiz glasshouse ?
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU, THAT WOULD BE MINE SIR, CHECK THE SIG FOR MORE


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

i like "clean look" lowriders, good job DIRTY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Funk Doc_@Jan 4 2006, 04:17 PM~4548375
> *i like "clean look" lowriders, good job DIRTY
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS I'M TRYING TO KEEP GOING WITH IT.


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 4 2006, 12:24 AM~4544493
> *you mean the trim that goes on the fender? if you do i got an extra pair
> *


thanks dawg :thumbsup: PM sent


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 4 2006, 12:24 AM~4544493
> *you mean the trim that goes on the fender? if you do i got an extra pair
> *


 Dup message


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 5 2006, 06:55 AM~4552530
> *ttt
> *




 TTT


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

whats up guys,,i regret getting rid of my glasshoouse so now im looking for another one,, if you see one out there let me know,,,,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup spook you been mia aint ya lol but yeah that house you had was clean as hell, you still got that 2 door box?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

I got this NOS. I didnt need it, but it was a nice clean find.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 6 2006, 01:04 PM~4561615
> *I got this NOS. I didnt need it, but it was a nice clean find.
> *




 very nice.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 6 2006, 04:18 PM~4562077
> * very nice.....
> *



i got it for 29 bux


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 6 2006, 02:25 PM~4562126
> *i got it for 29 bux
> *


well worth every penny, for that price i would have bought it too....


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

hey Tom, are the 71-76 Hood Hinges all the same????? I know for sure that 71-75 is the same, but I am not 100% sure the the 76 is.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

tom u goin to the high performance swapmeet at vets on sunday?
hit me up when u can.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 6 2006, 02:18 PM~4562077
> * very nice.....
> *


 agreed :0 , did it come with a brother?

hinges work 75 6


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

clean ass rag top


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IT SURE IS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0  ...


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

:0 CLEAN ONE


----------



## Virgin Surgeon (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Jan 8 2006, 01:53 AM~4571511
> *clean ass rag top
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: DAM


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

TOP 5 FAVORITE TOPICS! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SMOKEY MADE AN APPEARANCE!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

That looks like a Rob Vanderslice paint job :dunno:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Jan 8 2006, 12:53 AM~4571511
> *clean ass rag top
> *


damn who's is it?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 10 2006, 11:54 AM~4585901
> *That looks like a Rob Vanderslice paint job  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I HAD SAW THAT FOR SALE ON EBAY BACK WHEN I WAS LOOKING FOR MINE IT WAS IN N.M. I DON'T THINK IT WAS WON I THINK THEY WEW ASKING $8,000 FOR IT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

anyone got better pics of it.....Because I like some of the stuff that Rob Vanderslice paints.....but not all....some cars are just WAY to much...I would like to see a full side shot to get the full effect


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 10 2006, 04:49 PM~4588319
> *anyone got better pics of it.....Because I like some of the stuff that Rob Vanderslice paints.....but not all....some cars are just WAY to much...I would like to see a full side shot to get the full effect
> *


I WISH I WOULD HAVE SAVED THEM THE SHIT LOOKED CRAZY. NOT REALLY MY STYLE BUT THE SHIT WAS CRAZY.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:biggrin: dammm !!!!


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

still looking for a '76 clip, front bumper and filler, 
hood, windsheild , outer door handles


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 4 2006, 12:24 AM~4544493
> *you mean the trim that goes on the fender? if you do i got an extra pair
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Jan 11 2006, 01:35 AM~4591606
> *:biggrin:
> *


MY B HOMIE I HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO GO TO THE SHOP, BUT HAVENT FORGOTEN YA


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

looks good, it just might look like something :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

hey do any of u know where i can get the chrome moldings for the skirts on a 73 caprice


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

i have a 75-76 g house im parting out anyone need door glass or rear side glass or dash stuff let me no its going to the crusher when im done


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Jan 12 2006, 10:01 AM~4601392
> *i have a 75-76 g house im parting out anyone need door glass or rear side glass or dash stuff let me no its going to the crusher when im done
> *



I NEED ONE PART OF THE DASH, IF ITS NOT CRACKED OR WEATHER BADLY.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Jan 12 2006, 09:01 AM~4601392
> *i have a 75-76 g house im parting out anyone need door glass or rear side glass or dash stuff let me no its going to the crusher when im done
> *


MY LIST 
BUMPER GAURDS
HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THE REAR GLASS AND THE REAR QUARTERS?


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

back glass was busted out by a hater ,rear q? know idea how to ship it


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2006, 08:57 AM~4601644
> *I NEED ONE PART OF THE DASH, IF ITS NOT CRACKED OR WEATHER BADLY.
> *


which peice dash in good shape just dirty car has ac also


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Jan 12 2006, 01:39 PM~4602606
> *which peice dash in good shape just dirty car has ac also
> *



PM ME YOUR NUMBER.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 11 2006, 08:48 PM~4598385
> *
> *




:cheesy: HOLY FUCKING BARE METAL BATMAN!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn Tat, hoggin up all the skirts....


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 12 2006, 03:15 PM~4603318
> *damn Tat, hoggin up all the skirts....
> *



yeah, I found some NOS trim for them too. :biggrin: 


I got some NOS hood hinges, to send off for chrome.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

NICE & CLEANNNNNNNN :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 12 2006, 01:56 PM~4603632
> *NICE & CLEANNNNNNNN :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


whats the pointe of this shaving the body line?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Jan 12 2006, 04:16 PM~4603778
> *whats the pointe of this shaving the body line?
> *



it is filled with lead from the factory. that can cause the paint to blister if all the lead is not removed.


so with it removed, you can go back with a more paint friendly filler.


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

otay spanky


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Jan 12 2006, 04:25 PM~4603840
> *otay spanky
> *



OTAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2006, 03:23 PM~4603826
> *it is filled with lead from the factory. that can cause the paint to blister if all the lead is not removed.
> so with it removed, you can go back with a more paint friendly filler.
> *


class dismissed for the day. i did not know that, thanks


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

1 nice glasshouse


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

not this shit again. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jan 12 2006, 04:50 PM~4604501
> *1 nice glasshouse
> *


WHERE?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jan 12 2006, 05:50 PM~4604501
> *1 nice glasshouse
> *


its still clean on them rims it still sit low, atleast it aint super high in the air


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jan 12 2006, 10:50 PM~4604501
> *1 nice glasshouse
> *


it looks cool but it would of been awesome on some 14's.


----------



## presha (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Jan 12 2006, 09:01 AM~4601392
> *i have a 75-76 g house im parting out anyone need door glass or rear side glass or dash stuff let me no its going to the crusher when im done
> *


I'm looking for the trim around the back quarter windows if it is a two door car.


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

THIS IS GOING FOR SALE 10K OR BEST OFFER HIT ME AT MY E-MAIL AT
[email protected]


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0 heres some other pics , nice car


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Jan 12 2006, 11:39 PM~4607457
> *THIS IS GOING FOR SALE 10K OR BEST OFFER HIT ME AT MY E-MAIL AT
> [email protected]
> *


if i had 10 stacks i would get it :0


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by presha_@Jan 12 2006, 09:13 PM~4607201
> *I'm looking for the trim around the back quarter windows if it is a two door car.
> *


it had a vinil top what trim show a pic if u can and where are u?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Jan 12 2006, 09:39 PM~4607457
> *THIS IS GOING FOR SALE 10K OR BEST OFFER HIT ME AT MY E-MAIL AT
> [email protected]
> *


This is a sick ass ride. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Jan 12 2006, 09:39 PM~4607457
> *THIS IS GOING FOR SALE 10K OR BEST OFFER HIT ME AT MY E-MAIL AT
> [email protected]
> *


damn homie, if i had the cash i'd snag that shit up... worth more than that to me....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 13 2006, 06:20 AM~4608167
> *
> *


looks nice, luvin the old skool look.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 13 2006, 12:27 PM~4611472
> *looks nice, luvin the old skool look.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Jan 12 2006, 11:01 AM~4601392
> *i have a 75-76 g house im parting out anyone need door glass or rear side glass or dash stuff let me no its going to the crusher when im done
> *


SPEEDO ASSEMBLY


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

my favorite movie right there. ^^^^^


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

My 1973 Chevy Caprice Glasshouse


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

My Glasshouse


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

sorry to tell u that but that aint no glasshouse. Glasshouses were from 1974 to 1976 they have that extra window on the side


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 

newbies.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 14 2006, 09:05 AM~4617342
> *my favorite movie right there. ^^^^^
> *


was is that??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 14 2006, 12:15 PM~4618053
> *My 1973 Chevy Caprice Glasshouse
> *


not a glasshouse but its a tight 73 caorice though, is that clip chromed??


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 14 2006, 12:15 PM~4618053
> *My 1973 Chevy Caprice Glasshouse
> *



SORRY BUDDY, A 73 AINT A GLASSHOUSE. BUT THAT IS A CLEAN 73 THOUGH.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 14 2006, 02:09 PM~4619389
> *SORRY BUDDY, A 73 AINT A GLASSHOUSE. BUT THAT IS A CLEAN 73 THOUGH.
> *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 14 2006, 04:09 PM~4619389
> *SORRY BUDDY, A 73 AINT A GLASSHOUSE. BUT THAT IS A CLEAN 73 THOUGH.
> *



Damn I figured you would tear into him :0 ........ :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 14 2006, 06:49 PM~4621011
> *Damn I figured you would tear into him  :0 ........ :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HE GAVE IT TO HIME NICE N EASY, GUESS HE HAVING A GOOD DAY :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

it's a nicer........kinder Tattoo76....But he was really thinking


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 15 2006, 02:34 AM~4623619
> *it's a nicer........kinder Tattoo76....But he was really thinking
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 14 2006, 09:09 PM~4619389
> *SORRY BUDDY, A 73 AINT A GLASSHOUSE. BUT THAT IS A CLEAN 73 THOUGH.
> *


yeah nice 73.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 15 2006, 01:34 AM~4623619
> *it's a nicer........kinder Tattoo76....But he was really thinking
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Thankz bro, now i know it aint a glass house i heard it was cuz of the big round back window and yea i got the front clip chrome gotta shine


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

looks clean Casino


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

a whole page without a glasshouse on it


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

The streak is over


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

please take off the skirts or match them looks like a nice car just do the glass house right


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah your right the skirts don't look right...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Jan 16 2006, 03:40 PM~4634000
> *please take off the skirts or match them looks like a nice car just do the glass house right
> *


The skirts are a white base......same with the "stripes".....It was my first candy paint job....and it is getting repainted as soon as I finish my frame for it....Trust me it will come out TOTALLY diffrent


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice ,keep up posted ,liek teh color.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jan 14 2006, 02:06 PM~4618679
> *sorry to tell u that  but that aint no glasshouse. Glasshouses were from 1974 to 1976 they have that extra window on the side
> *



there isnt an extra window anywhere and that is not what makes it a glasshouse.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

how's everyone on da WESTSIDE... tell tone, rob from Royal Image up here in Washington state says what's up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

A GLASSHOUSE WOULDNT LOOK RIGHT WITH OUT SKIRTS OR JUST ANY 70S CHEVY PERIOD :biggrin:


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

listen it was not my intention to knock your car it is a nice car and color.maybe you could try to tint the white base with a little color and then spray alittle more color on the skirts to get it a bit closer you are representing all of us glasshouse owners do it with pride you have a nice car .next time get rid of the white top and go for it patterns or a straight color maybe you could use the old color as a base when your ready for your change keep up the good work i know it is not easy to build a glasshouse



JOHNDMONSTER

L.F.F.L


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

BY THE WAY IT LOOK LIKE A GOLD PEARL IN THE BASE IT HAS A NICE 
GLOW

JOHNDMONSTER


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Jan 17 2006, 09:01 AM~4639738
> *listen it was not my intention to knock your car it is a nice car and color.maybe you could try to tint the white base with a little color and then spray alittle more color on the skirts to get it a bit closer  you are representing all of us glasshouse  owners do it with pride  you have a nice car .next time get rid of the white top and go for it patterns or a straight color maybe you could use the old color as a base when your ready for your change keep up the good work i know it is not easy to build a glasshouse
> JOHNDMONSTER
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Jan 17 2006, 11:01 AM~4639738
> *listen it was not my intention to knock your car it is a nice car and color.maybe you could try to tint the white base with a little color and then spray alittle more color on the skirts to get it a bit closer  you are representing all of us glasshouse  owners do it with pride  you have a nice car .next time get rid of the white top and go for it patterns or a straight color maybe you could use the old color as a base when your ready for your change keep up the good work i know it is not easy to build a glasshouse
> JOHNDMONSTER
> 
> ...


Never took it as a knock......The car is not up to MY standards YET, so anyone who wishes to make suggestions on anything I have will be taken as such. Constructive Criticism. I don't get offended by much. The Pride was thier just not executed properly. When it comes back out, it will be a baldly (no top) with a moonroof......well I will not go into all of the plans but it will be nice. The car was done almost 6 years ago, so I have refined my skills in a few areas. :biggrin: ....I will do ya proud Big John  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Jan 17 2006, 11:03 AM~4639746
> *BY THE WAY IT LOOK LIKE A GOLD PEARL IN THE BASE IT HAS A NICE
> GLOW
> 
> ...



No gold.....Just Shimmering Silver & White bases....But it does glow & for being six years old still look very wet  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 17 2006, 01:59 PM~4641983
> *No gold.....Just Shimmering Silver & White bases....But it does glow & for being six years old still look very wet    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the skirt would of been better the darker orange but it still looks good it goes with the graphics though homie, alwayed liked that glasshouse


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

good morning


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ABOUT SKIRTS~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1.) I GOT A PAIR BUT I DON'T KNOW IF I GOT ALL THE PROPER HARDWEAR. HOW DOES THE LEVERS GO INTO THE BODY, TABS ON THE BODY RIGHT?

2.) I WANT TO KEEP MY 14x7's SO I WOULD NEED TO GET A DIFFERENT REAR END OR SHORTEN THE ONE I GOT?

3.) I HAVE A PROBLEM IT SEEMS LIKE MY REAR END IS SHIFTED. THE CLEARENCE IS VERY DIFFERENT BETWEEN THE LEFT AND RIGHT. I CAN TAP MY FINGERS BETWEEN THE TIRE AND THE WHEEL WELL ON THE LEFT BUT, ON THE RIGHT I CAN'T GET MY FINGERS BETWEEN THE TIRE AND THE WHEEL WELL. SO IF I MAKE A RIGHT HAND TURN THE TIRE WILL FLEX OUTWARD AND RUB THE WHEEL WELL, NOT BAD, IT IS NOT TEARING UP THE TIRE BUT, IT LEAVES RUB MARKS. I WAS THINKING IT WAS THE BUSHINGS(WHICH NEED TO BE CHANGED) ANY THOUGHTS?

4.) WHAT IS THE ADVANTAGE OF THE CADDY REAR ENDS? DOES IT HAVE REAR DISC BRAKES?

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

The skirts have 3 brackets.......2 that the skirt sits on then the metal tab on the top quarter that holds the skirt

And I have been told that late 80's caddys will tuck rev x7's.....I think it may be a seville (not sure) but they are a 10 bolt that have disk brakes.....I am waiting on this cat around my way to call back, but I have tracked down a few ford 9 inch out of a Versalles (they also have disk brakes)....I will have to cut & weld the brackets & hangers off of the factory 10 bolt onto the 9 inch....But the axles in these rear ends are HUGE...But I have not measured drum to drum yet to see if I will have to cut it down or not.....But if im not mistaken they will be able to tuck x7's also.....


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

I WANT ONE!


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

homie just use a 1980-1990 deville rear end it is 1.5 inches shorter on both sides everything bolts right up you can go with disc brakes and change the porptioning valve or use drums but the difference is you just have to shorten your drive shaft about 80.0 i changed my rear end pick up in a wrecking yard for 95.00 shorted my drive shaft 80.00 chromed 250.00 it took about 3 hrs of work time but it was worth it


JOHNDMONSTER

L.F.F.L


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Jan 18 2006, 02:21 PM~4650348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE HELP. DO YOU KNOW WHICH PROPORTIONING VALVE I SHOULD USE? THE ONE FROM THE CADDY? (NEW OF CORSE)


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn wish i would have known that...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

IF YOU DON'T WANT TO CHANGE THE REAR END..YOU STILL CAN PUT THE SKIRTS ON... :biggrin: 


JUST REMOVE THE LEVER AND MIDDLE BRACKET....TAKE 2 OF THE RUBBER PLUGS OFF(THAT HOLD THE WEATHERSTRIP ON)...AND USE SELF TAPPING SCREWS...JUST BEND THE HOOKS OUT ALITTLE IF IT STILL RUBS...

*NO HITTING SIDE TO SIDE THOUGH....BUT WHO WANTS THAT ANYWAY..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 20 2006, 10:24 AM~4665048
> * IF YOU DON'T WANT TO CHANGE THE REAR END..YOU STILL CAN PUT THE SKIRTS ON... :biggrin:
> JUST REMOVE THE LEVER AND MIDDLE BRACKET....TAKE 2 OF THE RUBBER PLUGS OFF(THAT HOLD THE WEATHERSTRIP ON)...AND USE SELF TAPPING SCREWS...JUST BEND THE HOOKS OUT ALITTLE IF IT STILL RUBS...
> 
> ...


MY SHIT IS RUBBING RIGHT NOW WITH OUT THE SKIRTS (I THINK IT'S A BUSHING ISSUE) THANKS FOR THE HELP.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

or you can take the easy way out and just put 6's in the rear....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 20 2006, 03:20 PM~4667249
> *or you can take the easy way out and just put 6's in the rear....
> *


That's what I did.....And yes it is the easy way out.....But works


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 20 2006, 11:24 AM~4665048
> **NO HITTING SIDE TO SIDE THOUGH....BUT WHO WANTS THAT ANYWAY..
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no doubt :thumbsdown: to side's


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i only said that cause i did too


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

You probably wish you had '7s back there though. I'm on the same boat as you guys but I'll listen to Big John and get the caddy rearend.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jan 20 2006, 01:58 PM~4667587
> *You probably wish you had '7s back there though. I'm on the same boat as you guys but I'll listen to Big John and get the caddy rearend.
> *


that's what I'm gonna do! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i aint got no problems with them


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah i got no problem neither...but i did take off the latches.... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 20 2006, 01:24 PM~4667285
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no doubt  :thumbsdown: to side's
> *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 20 2006, 04:06 PM~4667650
> *i aint got no problems with them
> *



uffin: me either....But I do get all kinds of shit from a few people in the club about the x6's.....But the one thing I will hate on is 14x7's up front & 14x6's in the back.....Just run x6's all the way around....IMO......


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 14 2006, 02:40 PM~4619267
> *not a glasshouse but its a tight 73 caorice though, is that clip chromed??
> *


A Homie did you ever go to the shop?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Jan 21 2006, 02:46 AM~4671771
> *A Homie did you ever go to the shop?
> *


my bad homie i havent had the chance to go down there yet but i know i got them ima check sunday homie and will holla at ya


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 21 2006, 01:58 AM~4672287
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


CLEAN!!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 21 2006, 02:31 PM~4674196
> *my bad homie i havent had the chance to go down there yet but i know i got them ima check sunday homie and will holla at ya
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

i want one of these!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 22 2006, 10:19 AM~4678437
> *i want one of these!!!
> *


i plan on gettin one of those for my 71,the only thing is that their on the east coast ,and u can only order them on the phone.

they look nice.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i was thinkin about tryin to make one


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 OH SHIT GUAM...NOW HERES A NICE GRILL FOR THE 74'

:biggrin: THAT WOULD MAKE A BIG DIFFERENCE


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 22 2006, 01:08 PM~4680597
> *:0 OH SHIT GUAM...NOW HERES A NICE GRILL FOR THE 74'
> 
> :biggrin: THAT WOULD MAKE A BIG DIFFERENCE
> *


customgrills.com did it, the guy said $390 for it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Anybody got some seat-belts for a 74 imp?? The kind that go from the headliner to the seat. The guy that owned it before me cut the shoulder strap off. I don't want to get pulled over for no seat-belts, even though I do have some.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 23 2006, 01:29 AM~4684543
> *Anybody got some seat-belts for a 74 imp??  The kind that go from the headliner to the seat.  The guy that owned it before me cut the shoulder strap off.  I don't want to get pulled over for no seat-belts, even though I do have some.
> *



I got some NICE blue ones that came out of my 76. :biggrin: 


Im not putting any seatbelts back in, PM me if you are interested. I got ALL the seatbelts, covers, hardware, etc etc, already in a box.



They are nice.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 22 2006, 11:30 PM~4684554
> *I got some NICE blue ones that came out of my 76.  :biggrin:
> Im not putting any seatbelts back in, PM me if you are interested. I got ALL the seatbelts, covers, hardware, etc etc, already in a box.
> They are nice.
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

''and with tattoo's spare parts....another glasshouse lives''






 words to live by.......


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 23 2006, 01:29 AM~4684791
> *''and with tattoo's spare parts....another glasshouse lives''
> words to live by.......
> *


you been watching *SIN CITY*? :biggrin:


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

clean house / bad spot for garbage can... :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 23 2006, 12:29 AM~4684791
> *''and with tattoo's spare parts....another glasshouse lives''
> words to live by.......
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Thats some great shit all the glasshouse family helping eachother out fucking awsome i love it build those fucken houses 



JOHNDMONSTER

L.F.F.L




Thats the way its should be


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im still fucked up my 76 is gone :angry:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 23 2006, 01:33 AM~4684578
> *pm sent :biggrin:
> *



I'll get them pics tomorrow, Guam, my back is totally f'ed up right now, walking and moving are kinda optional at the moment, and moving around isnt a good option.



But dont worry, consider the seat belts yours. :biggrin: 


for now, here are a few pics, you can kinda see the seat belts in these pics.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Jan 23 2006, 12:59 PM~4687383
> *Thats some great shit all the glasshouse family helping eachother out fucking awsome i love it  build those fucken houses
> JOHNDMONSTER
> 
> ...


Hopefully by the end of the month, i'll get my rearend in.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2006, 04:40 PM~4688625
> *I'll get them pics tomorrow, Guam, my back is totally f'ed up right now, walking and moving are kinda optional at the moment, and moving around isnt a good option.
> But dont worry, consider the seat belts yours.  :biggrin:
> for now, here are a few pics, you can kinda see the seat belts in these pics.
> *


sounds good homie. i'm in no rush. Hope you feel better.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Jan 23 2006, 02:24 AM~4685095
> *clean house / bad spot for garbage can...  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Jan 23 2006, 03:24 AM~4685095
> *clean house / bad spot for garbage can...  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: PLATES=WHY1976



TIGHT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Jan 23 2006, 12:59 PM~4687383
> *Thats some great shit all the glasshouse family helping eachother out fucking awsome i love it  build those fucken houses
> JOHNDMONSTER
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 22 2006, 11:27 PM~4684526
> *customgrills.com did it, the guy said $390 for it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



FUCK THAT.....I CAN MAKE ONE....NO PROBLEM :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 23 2006, 03:21 AM~4685084
> *you been watching SIN CITY? :biggrin:
> *






:biggrin: *STILL HAVEN'T SEEN THAT MOVIE......


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

Thinking of the new color...still needs to go more magenta I think... :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jan 24 2006, 12:13 AM~4691880
> *Thinking of the new color...still needs to go more magenta I think... :cheesy:
> *




 THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT RIGHT THERE!



:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

That roof is perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 24 2006, 12:29 AM~4691924
> * THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT RIGHT THERE!
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanx HAphil, really think it needs a magenta push though, i remember Tattoos post with his purple, cant be toe stepping :biggrin: 




> That roof is perfect :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> thanks Dline, appreciate the comment although shes about 35 percent there haha, its gonna get a new spash of color/patterns, custom front/tail end a full coor matched velour interior and get those damn 13s n 520s on and finish that roof before it sees the light of day again, then i might have myself and 82 percenter lol
> ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Jan 23 2006, 04:24 AM~4685095
> *clean house / bad spot for garbage can...  :biggrin:
> *


tHATS MY HOMIE LOLO'S REPIING THE BIGG "I"!!!
LIKE MY CADDI NEXT TO IT?! :biggrin: 

I HOPE by this time Next year I will be working on and finishing up a Glasshouse!

Im SOOOO close to getting one!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 24 2006, 04:39 PM~4695188
> *That roof is perfect  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


man maiden you killin them homie that shit is tight work


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

hate to post a project after something like that ^^^^^ but wth :dunno: advertising for the ghouse homies :biggrin: 



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=236140


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Jan 25 2006, 02:51 AM~4699968
> *hate to post a project after something like that ^^^^^ but wth :dunno:  advertising for the ghouse homies :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=236140
> *




 very nice rag homie


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Jan 25 2006, 03:51 AM~4699968
> *hate to post a project after something like that ^^^^^ but wth :dunno:  advertising for the ghouse homies :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=236140
> *


NICE GLASSHOUSE


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

CLEAN RIDE... :biggrin:


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

thanks homebois :thumbsup: the car will be a nice builder for someone....i hope its sold to the right person  :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Jan 26 2006, 01:27 AM~4707242
> *thanks homebois :thumbsup:  the car will be a nice builder for someone....i hope its sold to the right person   :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: *RIGHT PERSON=PERSON WHO HATES 4X4 GLASSHOUSES


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 26 2006, 01:27 PM~4710167
> *:biggrin: *RIGHT PERSON=PERSON WHO HATES 4X4 GLASSHOUSES
> *


AMEN TO THAT. SAVE GLASSHOUSES DON'T LET THEM TURN IN TO THIS...
[attachmentid=438086]
:nono: :banghead: :nono: :banghead: :nono: :banghead: :nono: :banghead:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2006, 08:23 PM~4710488
> *AMEN TO THAT. SAVE GLASSHOUSES DON'T LET THEM TURN IN TO THIS...
> [attachmentid=438086]
> :nono:  :banghead:  :nono:  :banghead:  :nono:  :banghead:  :nono:  :banghead:
> *


all soem one would have to do to that ride is slap on some 14's, atleast its not a demolition derby car. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 26 2006, 02:40 PM~4710563
> *all soem one would have to do to that ride is slap on some 14's, atleast its not a demolition derby car. :biggrin:
> *


GOOD POINT, BUT WE DON'T SEE THOSE DERBY CARS OUT ROLLIN, OUTTA SIGHT OUTTA MIND. STILL SUCKS EITHER WAY.

I GUESS THE ONES WITH BIG WHEELS WILL EVENTUALLY SELL IT TO A REAL GLASSHOUSE LOVER WHO WILL PUT IT DOWN THE RIGHT WAY.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Anyone know if a 1979 Cadillac rearend will fit a glasshouse? Im taking it off tomorrow. :cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jan 26 2006, 07:12 PM~4712414
> *Anyone know if a 1979 Cadillac rearend will fit a glasshouse? Im taking it off tomorrow. :cheesy:
> *


Yes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 24 2006, 01:46 AM~4691743
> *sounds good homie.  i'm in no rush.  Hope you feel better.
> *



Im getting the pics this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jan 24 2006, 05:46 PM~4695627
> *Thanx HAphil, really think it needs a magenta push though, i remember Tattoos post with his purple, cant be toe stepping :biggrin:
> 
> *



mine wont be purple.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

then there you go.............. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

bump


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 28 2006, 03:10 AM~4721740
> * then there you go.............. :biggrin:
> *




Guam, I will take pics tomorrow.


HAPhil, I will get you those parts out soon.  


Maiden, me and you could have our cars the same color, and there would never be any hate homie.   


JohnDMonster, whats up homie? :wave: :wave: 


this is the best topic on LIL, no hate (other than when the big wheel boys get here)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup peoples :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 28 2006, 10:46 PM~4726330
> *Guam, I will take pics tomorrow.
> HAPhil, I will get you those parts out soon.
> Maiden, me and you could have our cars the same color, and there would never be any hate homie.
> ...



word up...this is the best topic...the best of the best....glasshouse owners :biggrin: 
this is my life'.......and my style'.......


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 29 2006, 12:56 AM~4726963
> *sup peoples :biggrin:
> *



look homie...i found something that u will like  

'togetherness' :biggrin: (dam i'm high)


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I got my Caddy rear end today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Hopefully I will have my Glass back on the road soon. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Any "*74 CAPRICE *" front clips for sale?? Eveyone wants the 76, but I still like 74 Caprice's.  Just seeing if anyone has one laying around.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 29 2006, 01:20 AM~4727037
> *I got my Caddy rear end today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Hopefully I will have my Glass back on the road soon. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:  


can't wait to see some progress pics....i need some motivation to get back on my 76'...




* :0 and i'll get to the post office soon...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 29 2006, 03:14 AM~4727021
> *look homie...i found something that u will like
> 
> 'togetherness' :biggrin: (dam i'm high)
> *


pass that shit  and to the homie guam glade to see you backed out of selling the house let us know how that rear end works out :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 29 2006, 01:24 AM~4727054
> *:thumbsup:
> can't wait to see some progress pics....i need some motivation to get back on my 76'...
> * :0 and i'll get to the post office soon...
> *


It's all good...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 29 2006, 01:28 AM~4727064
> *pass that shit   and to the homie guam glade to see you backed out of selling the house let us know how that rear end works out :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

if anyone in washington is lookin to buy a glasshouse,i seen one where i live thats red with a white top for sale.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 29 2006, 08:23 AM~4727048
> *Any "74 CAPRICE " front clips for sale??  Eveyone wants the 76, but I still like 74 Caprice's.  Just seeing if anyone has one laying around.
> *


their was a guy at the local swapmeet sellin a 76 front clip ,rear tails, didn't get a chance to ask him how much.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 29 2006, 02:24 PM~4728961
> *their was a guy at the local swapmeet sellin a 76 front clip ,rear tails, didn't get a chance to ask him how much.
> *



man..i hope you got his number?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 29 2006, 02:12 AM~4727015
> *word up...this is the best topic...the best of the best....glasshouse owners :biggrin:
> this is my life'.......and my style'.......
> *


HONESTLY I COULDN'T SEE MYSELF ROLLING ANTHING ELSE. IT WOULD JUST NOT BE RIGHT. *A GLASSHOUSE IS MY HOME!* THE ONLY WAY FOR ME TO ROLL. I AGREE THIS IS THE BEST TOPIC HANDS DOWN. I HAVE LEARNED A LOT OF THINGS I DIDN'T KNOW FROM MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ON HERE AND FOR THAT I THANK YOU ALL. :thumbsup: 

~RESPECT~


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats real talk homie


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 29 2006, 12:16 PM~4728508
> *if anyone in washington is lookin to buy a glasshouse,i seen one where i live thats red with a white top for sale.
> *


damn foo, who much.....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 30 2006, 12:28 AM~4732399
> *HONESTLY I COULDN'T SEE MYSELF ROLLING ANTHING ELSE. IT WOULD JUST NOT BE RIGHT. A GLASSHOUSE IS MY HOME! THE ONLY WAY FOR ME TO ROLL. I AGREE THIS IS THE BEST TOPIC HANDS DOWN. I HAVE LEARNED A LOT OF THINGS I DIDN'T KNOW FROM MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ON HERE AND FOR THAT I THANK YOU ALL. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~RESPECT~
> *


that's it homes once you get the flava, you can't go back...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 30 2006, 11:35 AM~4734406
> *that's it homes once you get the flava, you can't go back...
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 29 2006, 12:17 PM~4728047
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



PM sent to you.


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 30 2006, 01:31 AM~4732415
> *thats real talk homie
> *


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 30 2006, 09:33 PM~4739186
> *PM sent to you.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 29 2006, 01:23 AM~4727048
> *Any "74 CAPRICE " front clips for sale??  Eveyone wants the 76, but I still like 74 Caprice's.  Just seeing if anyone has one laying around.
> *


Anybody??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nothing wrong wit the right frontend :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

74s had tight front ends just dont like the 75 look to much the rounded look but still cool though and 76 caprice front :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

for Guam, as promised.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


These are only the 2 fronts.


The rears and the front middle are gone.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice...dam that car was brand new tattoo.....


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 31 2006, 12:40 AM~4740269
> *nothing wrong wit the right frontend :biggrin:
> *


I feel ya! It's just that their are so many conv. out there with 76 clips, and I always wondered what happend to left over clips. The one thing I like about the 74 impala and the 76 caprice, is that they don't look like other years.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 31 2006, 08:18 AM~4741317
> *for Guam, as promised.
> *


Very nice. I'll pm you my info. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 30 2006, 02:28 AM~4732399
> *HONESTLY I COULDN'T SEE MYSELF ROLLING ANTHING ELSE. IT WOULD JUST NOT BE RIGHT. A GLASSHOUSE IS MY HOME! THE ONLY WAY FOR ME TO ROLL. I AGREE THIS IS THE BEST TOPIC HANDS DOWN. I HAVE LEARNED A LOT OF THINGS I DIDN'T KNOW FROM MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ON HERE AND FOR THAT I THANK YOU ALL. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~RESPECT~
> *



uffin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 31 2006, 02:38 PM~4742741
> * very nice...dam that car was brand new tattoo.....
> *



Yeah, it was like buying a brand new car. Now, Im getting new paint, interior, engine and suspension.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 31 2006, 09:11 PM~4746698
> *Yeah, it was like buying a brand new car. Now, Im getting new paint, interior, engine and suspension.
> *



engine?.....  



well....then we to talk about those parts too..... :biggrin: *i might have to crack my piggy bank in the head...


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 1 2006, 03:03 AM~4748899
> *engine?.....
> well....then we to talk about those parts too..... :biggrin: *i might have to crack my piggy bank in the head...
> 
> *



give me a call at work today, or i can call you.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

let hit 200 pages by the end of teh day. what ya say ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 1 2006, 12:29 PM~4750571
> *let hit 200 pages by the end of teh day. what ya say ?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 1 2006, 11:29 AM~4750571
> *let hit 200 pages by the end of teh day. what ya say ?
> *


*POST#3964*


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

are we thier yet :ugh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

.......fill the pages


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

yes sir Mr Harborarea


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*post#3982 on page 200!!*


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

DONE!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

QUIET STORM!




ANYMORE PICS OF THIS ONE?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=445226]
HONDA CIVIC DOOR PANELS, NEVER NOTICED


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 1 2006, 07:13 PM~4753286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Naw I have 3 pics and I posted all of them


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 1 2006, 08:47 PM~4753897
> *[attachmentid=445226]
> HONDA CIVIC DOOR PANELS, NEVER NOTICED
> *


 :dunno: what it is......im not to crazy about the insides....but the rest of the car is hot


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 1 2006, 09:45 PM~4754710
> *:dunno: what it is......im not to crazy about the insides....but the rest of the car is hot
> *


I AM WITH YOU ON THAT.............WELL I DON'T LIKE THE FENDERWELLS EITHER I DO LIKE THE SHAVED FIREWALL AND THE REMOVAL OF THE EVAPORATOR BOX.


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

damn 200 pages?!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

my 75


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

75


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Feb 1 2006, 10:59 PM~4755285
> *my 75
> *


HOW ABOUT PICS OF THE WHOLE CAR BRO?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN SOME 1 DOING IT BIG IN WISCONSIN AINT IT?? SUP HOMIES LET ME GET ON THIS THANG TOO


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: NICE POSTER


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

MY HOMIE IS SELLING THIS AT A PLAYA PRICE!
PM ME FOR DETAILS!75 CAPRICE.


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 2 2006, 09:39 AM~4757190
> *MY HOMIE IS SELLING THIS AT A PLAYA PRICE!
> PM ME FOR DETAILS!75 CAPRICE.
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TIGHT WISHED I HAD THE Nz


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

I found out this car is still for sale....











http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207815


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

i got some more parts.


NOS door handles, skirt rubber, wiper arms and wiper transmissions.


and I got another set of skirts :uh: it was a good deal, I didnt really need another set. :ugh: :around: 


I got alot more coming, I will probably sell off most of it.  



Im gonna get the fender skirt rubbers reproduced soon, so I will have them brand new.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 3 2006, 09:32 AM~4766310
> *i got some more parts.
> NOS door handles, skirt rubber, wiper arms and wiper transmissions.
> and I got another set of skirts  :uh:  it was a good deal, I didnt really need another set.  :ugh:  :around:
> ...


Thanks again!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 3 2006, 09:32 AM~4766310
> *i got some more parts.
> NOS door handles, skirt rubber, wiper arms and wiper transmissions.
> and I got another set of skirts  :uh:  it was a good deal, I didnt really need another set.  :ugh:  :around:
> ...



:0 dam......must be nice......


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 3 2006, 02:44 PM~4767616
> *:0 dam......must be nice......
> *




IM GONNA SHARE.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm jason ,u have alot of hard to find parts.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 3 2006, 05:30 PM~4769360
> *uffin: :biggrin:
> *


LUCCY FUCCER!


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

my 75 glasshouse


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

my 75 glasshouse


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Feb 3 2006, 08:34 PM~4770329
> *my 75 glasshouse
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 3 2006, 10:32 AM~4766310
> *i got some more parts.
> NOS door handles, skirt rubber, wiper arms and wiper transmissions.
> and I got another set of skirts  :uh:  it was a good deal, I didnt really need another set.  :ugh:  :around:
> ...


WILL THEY BE ONE OFF OR WILL WE BE ABLE TO SET SOME TOO? BALLPARK FIGURE.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 3 2006, 11:58 PM~4771739
> *WILL THEY BE ONE OFF OR WILL WE BE ABLE TO SET SOME TOO? BALLPARK FIGURE.
> *




it will be a retail part. i wont know a price until they are finished.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 4 2006, 12:59 AM~4772676
> *it will be a retail part. i wont know a price until they are finished.
> *


COOL, I KNOW YOU WILL GIVE THE HEADS UP WHEN THEY ARE READY.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 4 2006, 02:04 AM~4772705
> *COOL, I KNOW YOU WILL GIVE THE HEADS UP WHEN THEY ARE READY.
> *



you guys will be the FIRST to know.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 3 2006, 07:53 AM~4765813
> *I found out this car is still for sale....
> 
> 
> ...




:0 still for sale.......


:angry: *dam lottery..... :banghead: ........will he take a 20 year payment plan?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 3 2006, 02:26 PM~4768424
> *IM GONNA SHARE.
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i just wanted to put my 2cents.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

WHERE'S THEM PROGRESS PICS....SUMMER IS COMING :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

4 REAL I KNOW ACOUPLE OF PEOPLE SHOULD BE DOING SUMTHIN BY SUMMER, SUP PHIL


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

hopin to get my shit some what done by summer.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

How rare are these??


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

very rare


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 5 2006, 05:06 PM~4782621
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



beautiful...................and i love the round headlights too.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

feelin this front end.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 5 2006, 05:40 PM~4782809
> *beautiful...................and i love the round headlights too.
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

here u go tom, that front u were thinkin about.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

comp trippim, i'll post the pic l8er


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

ANYONE INTERESTED ON THESE LIGHTS FOR 76 IMPALA


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice i know someone needs em


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 5 2006, 02:54 PM~4781849
> *How rare are these??
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 5 2006, 03:40 PM~4782809
> *beautiful...................and i love the round headlights too.
> *




 always nice to see the right front end....... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: was just looking at this pic on my computer.....


lucky ass old man....i need to become the benificiary..<-dam spell check....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: fuck a bently...this is tighter!


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachmentid=450911]


ANYONE WANT TO TRADE OR BUY MY GLASSHOUSE? GOT TO LET IT GO.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN THAT SUXS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Feb 6 2006, 01:56 AM~4786395
> *[attachmentid=450911]
> ANYONE WANT TO TRADE OR BUY MY GLASSHOUSE? GOT TO LET IT GO.
> *


HOW MUCH AND WHAT IS YOU LOCATION


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 6 2006, 05:21 AM~4786465
> *HOW MUCH AND WHAT IS YOU LOCATION
> *


3000 and san diego


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 3 2006, 01:32 PM~4766310
> *
> NOS door handles
> 
> *


what's NOS? :dunno: hear it a lot but...?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NEW OLD STOCK, AINT IT?


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

i know this topic aint the classifieds but does anyone know where to get a front clip like the one in the picture.


[attachmentid=451004]


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Feb 6 2006, 08:36 AM~4787133
> *i know this topic aint the classifieds but does anyone know where to get a front clip like the one in the picture.
> [attachmentid=451004]
> *


Just take yours off and have it chromed.


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 6 2006, 10:16 AM~4787358
> *Just take yours off and have it chromed.
> *



not my ride,but just trying to save some time from sending it out to the chromers


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Feb 6 2006, 02:42 AM~4786514
> *3000 and san diego
> *


THAT IS A LITTLE HIGH DON'T YOU THINK?


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 5 2006, 09:03 PM~4785341
> *nice i know someone needs em
> *



I have more parts for a 76 Impala


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY GLASSHOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

I like your firewall, you got any good pics of it????????????


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I think im going to get a daktoa digital dash....I was going to get one early in the summer and one of my homies talked me out of it....but im feeling them..plus they got all the engines read outs not dummy lights...I think they are hot IMO :dunno:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I can almost feel how soft them seats are...Does anyone know who makes dash pads not the caps....I was going to send my out to Just Dashes I think that the name.....I guess they can restore them back to OG :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 6 2006, 09:41 PM~4791618
> *I think im going to get a daktoa digital dash....I was going to get one early in the summer and one of my homies talked me out of it....but im feeling them..plus they got all the engines read outs not dummy lights...I think they are hot IMO  :dunno:
> *


I wouldnt think twice.


My glasshouse will have one for sure, custom color too.






But hey, I am a retailer for them, so you know........................  I got to rep my job.


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 2 2006, 09:39 AM~4757190
> *MY HOMIE IS SELLING THIS AT A PLAYA PRICE!
> PM ME FOR DETAILS!75 CAPRICE.
> 
> ...


IM NOT SELLING THE GLASS IM GONNA KUT THE KAR AND REDO WIT A KLEAN 2 PUMP SETUP HARDLINES, 13's BEAT THIS IS SOMETHING 4 THA STREET. 76-G-HOUSE I STILL NEED THOSE PARTS. THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

1 side is good but the other is bent up cuz i think some 1 hit the fender a lil and messed up the shit


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Feb 6 2006, 10:20 PM~4792412
> *1 side is good but the other is bent up cuz i think some 1 hit the fender a lil and messed up the shit
> *


I hope It's left side thats KOOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Feb 6 2006, 10:34 PM~4792496
> *
> *


My Bad I need the Right side.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Anybody knows where i can find a Right hand side Fender for a 76 Caprice?
And a Right hand side Hood Hinge(spell)?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

does anyone know if the lower trailing arms off an 80-92 cadi fit a glasshouse?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 5 2006, 12:54 PM~4781849
> *How rare are these??
> *


may be rare, but i still don't like it...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 6 2006, 09:58 PM~4791799
> *I wouldnt think twice.
> My glasshouse will have one for sure, custom color too.
> But hey, I am a retailer for them, so you know........................   I got to rep my job.
> *



Well I guess I know who to talk to then huh  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 7 2006, 04:22 PM~4796277
> *Well I guess I know who to talk to then huh    :biggrin:
> *



yes sir.


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

the lower trailing arms are the same they will bolt right up alot of the time the rear end off a cadi is the only difference the length where the shock bolts up is the difference onr is 5'' long and the cadi is 3.5'' just shorten the drive shaft and no problem


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Feb 7 2006, 01:42 AM~4791201
> *HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how do u like those digital dashes?
how much did u pay for it,i'm thinkin about pickin one up.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

i might have a finder and hing for u SMURF let me see if my parts car comes thrugh and if it dose ill have a list of parts for sell :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Feb 8 2006, 02:19 AM~4801155
> *i might have a finder and hing for u SMURF let me see if my parts car comes thrugh and if it dose ill have a list of parts for sell :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie, good looking out..


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

why is this topic on the 2nd page :angry: 

let me get it back TTT right were it belongs


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I got another 5th wheel....but this one is smaller and will fit a 13.....But I just don't know if it would look right :uh: 
with the orange wheels in it :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

why not? of course that shit will look right! :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

SO IS THERE ANYWHERE THAT SELLS THE INTERIOR KITS OR IS IT UP TO THE SHOP TO TRY TO DUPLICATE?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 9 2006, 02:42 PM~4810968
> *SO IS THERE ANYWHERE THAT SELLS THE INTERIOR KITS OR IS IT UP TO THE SHOP TO TRY TO DUPLICATE?
> *



71 & 72 are the only 2 years of that body style that the interior is being reproduced as of now.



But, I have sent alot of samples off to have alot of different parts made, its just a matter of time right now.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 9 2006, 01:45 PM~4810987
> *71 & 72 are the only 2 years of that body style that the interior is being reproduced as of now.
> But, I have sent alot of samples off to have alot of different parts made, its just a matter of time right now.
> *


EXAMPLES?


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

MORE PICS OF MY GLASSHOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

MORE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

That is one clean ass firewall! Where'd you get that done up at? I've been looking around, but just haven't seen any work like that lately.


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ke miras_@Feb 9 2006, 08:10 PM~4814818
> *That is one clean ass firewall! Where'd you get that done up at? I've been looking around, but just haven't seen any work like that lately.
> *



Thanks, my brother and i cut out the whole back wall all the way from the top to the bottom and welded a flat sheet of metal and drilled holes for the booster and the wiring hardness.


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

That's crazy! I want a clean smooth look like that but I really don't want to cut and paste. And in the summer the ac comes in pretty handy. Much props to you and you bro on that job.


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Any pics of the trunk?


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ke miras_@Feb 9 2006, 08:45 PM~4815116
> *Any pics of the trunk?
> *



I am workimg on the trunk as we speak for up coming shows.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

VERY NICE MR.J76............




MUCH PROPS :thumbsup: 



NICE TO SEE SOME 'CUSTOM' GLASSHOUSES


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

SMURF i gess i can hook u you up with a fender and the hing :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Feb 10 2006, 02:38 AM~4816589
> *SMURF i gess i can hook u you up with a fender and the hing  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie Check your P.Ms.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

O.K, so i've been following this tread for a while now, since it started. 
Now i've seen alot of clean ass GlassHouses posted but i haven't really seen anybody posting Set-Up Shots, Inside the Trunk shots, why is that?


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Feb 10 2006, 03:53 PM~4820615
> *
> *


Nice what size Rims are you running?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

Mr. J76: CLEAN AS HELL HOMIE



Q'VO SMURF


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

14s


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Smokey76_@Feb 10 2006, 05:37 PM~4821515
> *Mr. J76:  CLEAN AS HELL HOMIE
> Q'VO SMURF
> *


What's up Homie, didn't know who you where for minute, untill i finshed reading all 200 pages plus. :biggrin: Finally saw that you changed your screen name.  
How's everything? How's your little girl Doing? Fine i hope.


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I just wanted to let all my Glasshouse People know that, *Tattoo-76 *hooked me up! Thank you once again for the belts, way to look out for a fellow rider.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 11 2006, 03:58 AM~4825192
> *I just wanted to let all my Glasshouse People know that, Tattoo-76 hooked me up!  Thank you once again for the belts, way to look out for a fellow rider.
> *



Any time.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 10 2006, 04:15 PM~4820315
> *O.K, so i've been following this tread for a while now, since it started.
> Now i've seen alot of clean ass GlassHouses posted but i haven't really seen anybody posting Set-Up Shots, Inside the Trunk shots, why is that?
> *


Im not even going to lie, my trunk look like ASS :barf: ....my daily's trunk looks better than my rider :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 11 2006, 07:11 AM~4825662
> *Any time.
> *


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyone interested in the inner pieces of the back bumper of a 76 impala.


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Sep 26 2005, 10:57 PM~3891603
> *Heres one of KRISPY'S BANGER
> *


Just wanna put It baCK In the mix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Feb 11 2006, 06:25 PM~4828541
> *Anyone interested in the inner pieces of the back bumper of a 76 impala.
> *



:biggrin: post pics


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Feb 12 2006, 03:25 AM~4828541
> *Anyone interested in the inner pieces of the back bumper of a 76 impala.
> *


you got a PM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

ANYBODY INTERESTED ON THESE PARTS FOR A 76 IMPALA????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: rear fillers! :0


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

here i have a door,hood and trunk lid and the rear glass for sale loco pick up or if you want buy u pay shipping plus part. i have other thing to sell i'll post them as soon as i sort through the car.[attachmentid=459826][attachmentid=459830][attachmentid=459831]


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

i forgot moldings not 4 sell thank u :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

THIS IS FOR HARBORAREAPHIL!!

I GOT A GOOD DEAL FROM HIM ON SOME BUMPER GUARDS LAST WEEK!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 13 2006, 07:57 PM~4842674
> *THIS IS FOR HARBORAREAPHIL!!
> 
> I GOT A GOOD DEAL FROM HIM ON SOME BUMPER GUARDS LAST WEEK!!!
> *



 thanks bro......


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 13 2006, 01:37 AM~4837142
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 13 2006, 05:02 AM~4835711
> *:biggrin: rear fillers! :0
> *



I got my hands on those  :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...fromZR40QQfviZ1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...fromZR40QQfviZ1

*TTT*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

i want a convertible ... :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Feb 15 2006, 08:54 PM~4856428
> *i want a convertible ... :thumbsup:
> *


the line starts way back thier and to the left  :biggrin:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 12 2006, 11:37 PM~4837142
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 15 2006, 08:17 PM~4856945
> *the line starts way back thier and to the left    :biggrin:
> *




 no shit.....line won't move for some reason....... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

dammit i was standing in the wrong line... :angry:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 15 2006, 08:17 PM~4856945
> *the line starts way back thier and to the left    :biggrin:
> *


my homeboy gave me a tip on where one is.. im on my way now to check it out.. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Feb 16 2006, 11:30 AM~4859665
> *my homeboy gave me a tip on where one is.. im on my way now to check it out.. :biggrin:
> *





 Post up pic when you get it homie


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

YEAH SO IM A GLASSHOUSE OWNER AGAIN! I GOT MINE BACK! :biggrin: TTTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Feb 17 2006, 09:38 AM~4867006
> *  YEAH SO IM A GLASSHOUSE OWNER AGAIN! I GOT MINE BACK!  :biggrin: TTTT
> *


PICS!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Feb 17 2006, 08:38 AM~4867006
> *  YEAH SO IM A GLASSHOUSE OWNER AGAIN! I GOT MINE BACK!  :biggrin: TTTT
> *




 :biggrin: CONGRATS LOBO.....HEY WHERE'S RICHEE?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 16 2006, 03:26 PM~4861824
> * Post up pic when you get it homie
> *


 :biggrin: ...........
as soon as it warms up


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Check out the rear windows on this one.


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Feb 18 2006, 07:48 PM~4877185
> *Check out the rear windows on this one.
> *


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

*THE ORANGE APPEAL* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tight shit


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i might be back in the game hope everythang go through


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:angry: dam...where the hell is everyone.....



TTT


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 21 2006, 07:44 PM~4897064
> *:angry: dam...where the hell is everyone.....
> TTT
> *


RIGHT HERE IN THE KUT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=472409]
ALSO THE PLAN IS TIO HAVE A 14 KNOCK OFF FOR A SPARE. ANY SUGGESTIONS WILL BE APPRECIATED. I WANT MY SET UP TO BE HARD LINE COMPLETELY.


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 21 2006, 11:30 PM~4898813
> *[attachmentid=472409]
> ALSO THE PLAN IS TIO HAVE A 14 KNOCK OFF FOR A SPARE. ANY SUGGESTIONS WILL BE APPRECIATED. I WANT MY SET UP TO BE HARD LINE COMPLETELY.
> *


ABOUT GOD DAM TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: 
i got my photoshop back! :cheesy: 

[attachmentid=472686]


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

[attachmentid=472706 
her's a little something for you DIRTYSANCHEZ423 it's not photo shop but it's smoething :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 22 2006, 02:59 AM~4899763
> *:biggrin:
> i got my photoshop back! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


That looks Nice.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 22 2006, 02:59 AM~4899763
> *:biggrin:
> i got my photoshop back! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


*THAT SET UP LOOKS GOOD TOO, BECAUSE I NEED TO GET SOME MORE POWER IN MY SOUND SYSTEM.*

THIS IS WHAT I HAD IN MIND. STILL OPEN TO SUGGESTIONS.
TWO PUMP
WAMMY TANK
6-8 BATTERIES (TROJANS)
AN ADEX
ALL CHROME
CHROME RACK
HARDLINE ALL THE WAY (A MUST)
STILL ROOM FOR A 14 KNOCK OFF SPARE AND POSSIBLE SPEAKER BOX
WHAT DO Y'ALL THINK?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 22 2006, 08:52 PM~4905106
> *THAT SET UP LOOKS GOOD TOO, BECAUSE I NEED TO GET SOME MORE POWER IN MY SOUND SYSTEM.
> 
> THIS IS WHAT I HAD IN MIND. STILL OPEN TO SUGGESTIONS.
> ...



Yeah I have 4 batterys in each corner, that leaves the center of the trunk to do what ever.....If I may make one suggestion.....If you plan on useing hardlines, make sure you use center pressure, side returns blocks.............This will make the possibilities endless........or if you do a whammy tank then do a left side pressure & right side side pressure......these will help keep your bends cemetrical s/p?...and it helps keep the flow (look) even....I have some pic of hardlines we done to give you a idea if you need them


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 22 2006, 08:09 PM~4905258
> *Yeah I have 4 batterys in each corner, that leaves the center of the trunk to do what ever.....If I may make one suggestion.....If you plan on useing hardlines, make sure you use center pressure, side returns blocks.............This will make the possibilities endless........or if you do a whammy tank then do a left side pressure & right side side pressure......these will help keep your bends cemetrical s/p?...and it helps keep the flow (look) even....I have some pic of hardlines we done to give you a idea if you need them
> *


THANKS HOMIE!! HONESTLY, WHEN IT COME TO HYDROS I NEED ALL THE HELP I CAN GET.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 22 2006, 09:16 PM~4905330
> *THANKS HOMIE!! HONESTLY, WHEN IT COME TO HYDROS I NEED ALL THE HELP I CAN GET.
> *


 uffin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

hey i got a 73 caprice conv. and i want to put my skirts on what kind of rearend are u guys putting in them cause i here cad. and 80 caprice rearends and i also heard about a 77 monte carlo rearend


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Feb 22 2006, 07:27 PM~4906081
> *hey i got a 73 caprice conv. and i want to put my skirts on what kind of rearend are u guys putting in them cause i here cad. and 80 caprice rearends and i also heard about a 77 monte carlo rearend
> *


if u leave your car stock u can run 14/6 in the rear with the skirts and stll lower it . but if you lift it u need to shorten the rear end. i still haven't seen a glasshouse with a cad rear end posted up here.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

A rearend from 77-96 cad would fit but it has to be the flange type connection to the rearend. Its about 1 and half inches shorter on each side and its half the cost of shortening the stock rearend. You do have to shorten the driveshaft a couple inches though but it only costs from 80-$100 depending on where you go. As far as seeing a glasshouse with a cad rearend, take a look at JOHNDMONSTER's "Kasmir"; the burnt orange one from LIFESTYLE CC. Its got a 86 cad rearend. I am a proud glasshouse owner after seeing that car! Much respect for DAMONSTER. :thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Kasmir is on page 206.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Feb 23 2006, 11:08 AM~4909943
> *A rearend from 77-96 cad would fit but it has to be the flange type connection to the rearend. Its about 1 and half inches shorter on each side and its half the cost of shortening the stock rearend. You do have to shorten the driveshaft a couple inches though but it only costs from 80-$100 depending on where you go. As far as seeing a glasshouse with a cad rearend, take a look at JOHNDMONSTER's "Kasmir"; the burnt orange one from LIFESTYLE CC. Its got a 86 cad rearend. I am a proud glasshouse owner after seeing that car! Much respect for DAMONSTER. :thumbsup:
> *


What do you mean by the FLANGE TYPE?


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

flange type rearend is where you bolt the rear end up withand the universal joint are inside the flange .old style rear ends used the uclamp style joints.the picture on page 206 of kashmir is with the stock rear end the picture on page 150 at the show is a 1986 cadi rear end its 1.5 inches shorter on each side.great job jose thank you for helping one of our brothers we all should do the same for each other.im very proud to see people from all over the place helping eachother out



JOHNDMONSTER

L.F.F.L


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Feb 23 2006, 12:00 PM~4910329
> *flange type rearend is where you bolt the rear end up withand the universal joint are inside the flange .old style rear ends used the uclamp style joints.the  picture on page 206 of kashmir is with the stock rear end the picture  on page 150 at the show is a 1986 cadi rear end its 1.5 inches shorter on each side.great job jose thank you for helping one of our brothers we all should do the same for each other.im very proud to see people from all over the place helping eachother out
> JOHNDMONSTER
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie.  Still a little lost :uh: but i'll try to figure it out.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Feb 23 2006, 02:56 AM~4908689
> *if u leave your car stock u can run 14/6 in the rear with the skirts and stll lower it . but if you lift it u need to shorten the rear end. i still haven't seen a glasshouse with a cad rear end posted up here.
> *


i've had no problems with my 14x6's in the rear, front, back side2side and 3 wheelin..... all with my skirts on baby....


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Yeah but x7s' look a whole lot better in my opinion; and for about $200 (rearend and shortening the driveshaft) I think its worth it. Also, again in my opinion, Glasshouses look great just laying pancake, leaving the 63's and 64 cars to clown with the three wheel and side to side. :dunno:


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Feb 5 2006, 09:01 PM~4784835
> *ANYONE INTERESTED ON THESE LIGHTS FOR 76 IMPALA
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Feb 23 2006, 01:05 PM~4911427
> *Yeah but x7s' look a whole lot better in my opinion; and for about $200 (rearend and shortening the driveshaft) I think its worth it. Also, again in  my opinion, Glasshouses look great just laying pancake, leaving the 63's and 64 cars to clown with the three wheel and side to side. :dunno:
> *


i hear ya, but i'm in the NW and it was cheaper and easier to go with the 6's that to get another rear end and to shorten the driveshaft....


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

just another pic i found. i like how its got the hard top trunk on the vert


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Feb 23 2006, 09:55 PM~4916352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: its a chop! :biggrin:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

my bad youre right. i thought it said convertible.it did say just topless


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:roflmao: :buttkick: what a waste......




 HEY IF ANY OF YOU GUYS GOT ANY OG WIRE HUBCAPS FOR A GLASSHOUSE..LET ME KNOW...I NEED ONE...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Feb 24 2006, 12:55 AM~4916352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who in the hell would take a HT Glass & make it a chop ?????? WOW...I have now offically seen it all :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Feb 23 2006, 11:55 PM~4916352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: :angry: *SOMEONE WILL BURN IN HELL FOR THAT ONE!!!* :angry: :angry:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

oh shit


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

T T cT


TO THE chopTOP :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 25 2006, 02:36 PM~4926237
> *T T cT
> TO THE chopTOP :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Jokes and Jokes and Jokes and JOKES


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll post more pics when its completely bare metal and cleaned off, before its primed.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 26 2006, 05:30 AM~4930301
> *I'll post more pics when its completely bare metal and cleaned off, before its primed.
> *


Is that you Jason? :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 26 2006, 08:15 AM~4930456
> *Is that you Jason? :0
> *



thats my 76


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

NICE NAKED PICS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 26 2006, 04:30 AM~4930301
> *I'll post more pics when its completely bare metal and cleaned off, before its primed.
> *


LOOKS GOOD, DID YOU TAKE ALL THE GLASS OUT? IF SO, WAS THE REAR HARD?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 26 2006, 10:56 PM~4935235
> *LOOKS GOOD, DID YOU TAKE ALL THE GLASS OUT? IF SO, WAS THE REAR HARD?
> *



:cheesy: 



WAIT...


:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

[attachmentid=480692]hawaiian glasshouse


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS NOT A GLASSHOUSE BUT ITS A VERY CLEAN 73 THOUGH


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

NICE 73' UCE


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 17 2006, 11:16 AM~4868164
> *  :biggrin: CONGRATS LOBO.....HEY WHERE'S RICHEE?
> *


hey richee says whats up!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Feb 28 2006, 04:45 PM~4947162
> *hey richee says whats up!
> *



LOBO, I'll get that molding in the mail this week. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin: 


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm naked


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 1 2006, 06:52 AM~4951669
> *LOBO, I'll get that molding in the mail this week.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks alot homie!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Looking good Tattoo!!


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Feb 23 2006, 11:00 AM~4910329
> *flange type rearend is where you bolt the rear end up withand the universal joint are inside the flange .old style rear ends used the uclamp style joints.the  picture on page 206 of kashmir is with the stock rear end the picture  on page 150 at the show is a 1986 cadi rear end its 1.5 inches shorter on each side.great job jose thank you for helping one of our brothers we all should do the same for each other.im very proud to see people from all over the place helping eachother out
> JOHNDMONSTER
> 
> ...


so my trailing arms will bolt right up to the cadi rearend


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Mar 1 2006, 06:08 PM~4956356
> *so my trailing arms will bolt right up to the cadi rearend
> *


would cadi trailing arms work?


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

keep up the good work on your glasshouse :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

[attachmentid=482962]
[attachmentid=482963]
[attachmentid=482964]
finly got my moldings and my frnt/rear bumper with bumper guards and tail lights
all i need is the quarter top moldings then my car is ready 4 paint and interior.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

cant wait till i can say its ready for paint. still looking for a 76 header panel. any one have one? if its within the state, ill come pick it up :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Mar 1 2006, 11:17 PM~4957459
> *[attachmentid=482962]
> [attachmentid=482963]
> [attachmentid=482964]
> ...


Looking Good Homie.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fucking tattoo....i printed your bare glasshouse pic and showed it to my car.....fucking thing started dripping oil.....


:0 :biggrin: 




looking good 76 glasshouse.....your my twin.... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 2 2006, 12:50 AM~4958265
> *
> 
> fucking tattoo....i printed your bare glasshouse pic and showed it to my car.....fucking thing started dripping oil.....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 2 2006, 02:50 AM~4958265
> *
> 
> fucking tattoo....i printed your bare glasshouse pic and showed it to my car.....fucking thing started dripping oil.....
> ...



My body guy is working over time, mofo was sanding at 10pm the other night. He should have it primed and block sanded within the next 2 weeks, then he is doing the firewall (cleanly shaved). 

The car will be in LA soon.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2006, 09:37 AM~4959535
> *My body guy is working over time, mofo was sanding at 10pm the other night. He should have it primed and block sanded within the next 2 weeks, then he is doing the firewall (cleanly shaved).
> 
> The car will be in LA soon.
> *



 JUST THROW THE 'PARTS' IN THE TRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 2 2006, 01:33 PM~4960454
> * JUST THROW THE 'PARTS' IN THE TRUNK :biggrin:
> *



i'll probably do that, i need to get with you and see what you need, and will box it all up for you and send it with the car.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2006, 09:37 AM~4959535
> *My body guy is working over time, mofo was sanding at 10pm the other night. He should have it primed and block sanded within the next 2 weeks, then he is doing the firewall (cleanly shaved).
> 
> The car will be in LA soon.
> *


are you keeping the round head lights?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Mar 2 2006, 03:41 PM~4961303
> *are you keeping the round head lights?
> *



yes sir. call me crazy but I like them.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2006, 04:40 PM~4962101
> *yes sir. call me crazy but I like them.
> *


NOTHING WRONG WITH THE ROUND ONES. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN NEED TO FIND ME A STRAIGHT BODY AROUND MY WAY,  YALL BOYS COMMING ALONG GOOD WITH THEM HOUSES


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2006, 03:40 PM~4962101
> *yes sir. call me crazy but I like them.
> *


are you shaving anything off??


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2006, 01:10 PM~4961114
> *i'll probably do that, i need to get with you and see what you need, and will box it all up for you and send it with the car.
> *



:biggrin: EVERYTHING...... :cheesy: ... :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2006, 03:40 PM~4962101
> *yes sir. call me crazy but I like them.
> *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Finally I found me a roof I pick it up tomm....44" I think it will be a nice addition to the Glass...I've got about a month or so on the frame (full metal molding no bondo)...A guy @ my work is selling me a 93 TPI vette motor all the ecm & ecu & all of the wireing harness also a 700r4 for a more than reasonable price.....I will be getting ahold of you Tattoo 76 in a few to get that dash....It most likely will not be out this summer...But next....so that way I can touch everything


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh:  .....sunroofs are fun to install in glasshouses...i hope you like cutting off alot of metal :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 4 2006, 03:47 PM~4975781
> *:uh:   .....sunroofs are fun to install in glasshouses...i hope you like cutting off alot of metal :biggrin:
> *


Im not cutting shit ....im farming this job out :uh: not something I like to do but...I have never done one, and this is not the time or the car I wanna learn on


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Mar 2 2006, 06:19 PM~4962335
> *are you shaving anything off??
> *



all the emblems, maybe the handles, since I got the painted mirrors I dont think the mirrors will be a distraction with no door handles, the side moulding (stick on stuff) will be gone and obviously the vinyl top, Im also leaving the black bumper strips off the bumpers and Im leaving off the bumper guards.



Im leaving the wheel opening mouldings and rocker panel mouldings, adding a custom grill and skirts and of course an LA installed 44" moon roof (I cant get with the roof sectioning bondo bucket shit) and the firewall will be shaved. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man i cant wait to get another house so i can install my 44 moonroof its just setting in my room i can just picture that thing in a house then it wil really be a glasshouse :biggrin: sup ridahz


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Mar 4 2006, 07:07 PM~4976504
> *man i cant wait to get another house so i can install my 44 moonroof its just setting in my room i can just picture that thing in a house then it wil really be a glasshouse :biggrin:  sup ridahz
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 4 2006, 04:38 PM~4976380
> *all the emblems, maybe the handles, since I got the painted mirrors I dont think the mirrors will be a distraction with no door handles, the side moulding (stick on stuff) will be gone and obviously the vinyl top, Im also leaving the black bumper strips off the bumpers and Im leaving off the bumper guards.
> Im leaving the wheel opening mouldings and rocker panel mouldings, adding a custom grill and skirts and of course an LA installed 44" moon roof (I cant get with the roof sectioning bondo bucket shit) and the firewall will be shaved.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




     


THIS IS GONNA BE ONE TIGHT ASS CAR :biggrin:


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

APB=PARTS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

aw great..did i fuck by saying that to tattoo....now i'm gonna worry about that shipper that has his car going through these guys city's.....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Tattoo 76, your taking off the bumper strips? :0


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Mar 5 2006, 05:29 PM~4981470
> *Tattoo 76, your taking off the bumper strips?  :0
> *



hell yeah, with the quickness.


lowriders dont need bumper strips.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 4 2006, 04:38 PM~4976380
> *all the emblems, maybe the handles, since I got the painted mirrors I dont think the mirrors will be a distraction with no door handles, the side moulding (stick on stuff) will be gone and obviously the vinyl top, Im also leaving the black bumper strips off the bumpers and Im leaving off the bumper guards.
> Im leaving the wheel opening mouldings and rocker panel mouldings, adding a custom grill and skirts and of course an LA installed 44" moon roof (I cant get with the roof sectioning bondo bucket shit) and the firewall will be shaved.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD! IM ACTUALLY LEAVING EVERYTHING ON MINE! GOING FOR A CHANGE USUALLY I SHAVE EVERYTHING OFF :dunno: I GOT ALL THE OG SIDE MOLDING SO IM RUNNING THEM! THE ONLY PIECES THAT I WAS MISSING WAS THE VINYL MOLDINGS AND IM GETTING THAT FROM YOU(THANKS AGAIN)! ONE THING IS FOR SURE FUCKING CAR LAYS FRAME :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

not a glasshouse but would be if it had a hard top :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Mar 6 2006, 10:41 AM~4985336
> *ONE THING IS FOR SURE FUCKING CAR LAYS FRAME :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 6 2006, 06:27 AM~4984968
> *hell yeah, with the quickness.
> lowriders dont need bumper strips.
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 6 2006, 05:27 AM~4984968
> *hell yeah, with the quickness.
> lowriders dont need bumper strips.
> *


strip the strip... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 7 2006, 12:53 AM~4991210
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 7 2006, 01:53 AM~4992050
> *:thumbsup:
> *



getting primer and block sanded next week.



wont be long before its on a transport going to LA.


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Mar 4 2006, 07:45 PM~4977124
> *APB=PARTS
> *


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I love that rag. I think I'll make mine the hardtop version if it would be OK with Caprice Rida. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

my old glass house.. i miss it :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 6 2006, 08:57 AM~4985937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT SHIT IS SICK.! :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

definately loving that green! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 7 2006, 06:54 PM~4997860
> *definately loving that green! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea me too... im stuck between that color and another one for mine... dont know which way to go...


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

heres a glasshouse that i did the setup in


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

Its all good jjarez...you do your thang homie...thxs to all.. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 8 2006, 12:16 AM~4999089
> *heres a glasshouse that i did the setup in
> *


That's a Bad Ass Ride.Any close up pictures of the Set Up?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 8 2006, 12:54 AM~4999587
> *
> *



good looking patterns!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT
Stole This Picture from Another Forum..


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn that looks nice!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

worked on my inner wheel wells today.


now I just need to figure if I want them chrome, or painted/patterned/pinstriped.




Im kinda thinking chrome myself.


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 9 2006, 06:18 PM~5011563
> *worked on my inner wheel wells today.
> now I just need to figure if I want them chrome, or painted/patterned/pinstriped.
> Im kinda thinking chrome myself.
> *


damn, the cutouts came out nicely


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 9 2006, 05:18 PM~5011563
> *worked on my inner wheel wells today.
> now I just need to figure if I want them chrome, or painted/patterned/pinstriped.
> Im kinda thinking chrome myself.
> *


Those came out clean....what did you use air saw???


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 9 2006, 10:21 PM~5013871
> *Those came out clean....what did you use air saw???
> *



nah, I was gonna use my airsaw, but I used a few different tools.


the top round part was done with a hole saw, the straight lines was done with a cut off wheel, and the rounded edges on the inside edge were done with a 1.5" drum sander in an angle die grinder with the air pressure turned down to about 20 psi, then I cleaned it all up with some 80 grit by hand. only took about 30-45 minutes to do them, but I had made my template with photoshop that way I could see different angles until I got what I liked and just traced it onto the inner fender with a silver sharpie.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

THOSE FENDERWELLS ARE LOOKING REALLY GOOD


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 8 2006, 02:54 AM~4999587
> *
> *


Nice car. Beautiful model. :biggrin:


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Mar 4 2006, 07:45 PM~4977124
> *APB=PARTS
> *


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Here I am again, cheating on my Impala. This thread is real cool. I love these rides. uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 9 2006, 08:28 PM~5013918
> *nah, I was gonna use my airsaw, but I used a few different tools.
> the top round part was done with a hole saw, the straight lines was done with a cut off wheel, and the rounded edges on the inside edge were done with a 1.5" drum sander in an angle die grinder with the air pressure turned down to about 20 psi, then I cleaned it all up with some 80 grit by hand. only took about 30-45 minutes to do them, but I had made my template with photoshop that way I could see different angles until I got what I liked and just traced it onto the inner fender with a silver sharpie.
> *



:biggrin: I WILL BE SAVING YOUR STEP BY STEP CUT-OUT PICS..... :cheesy: 


 SO MY 76' WILL BE CUT PERFECT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this *was* a 75 glass house rag

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-capric...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Here is a couple of pics of GROUPIE LUV, thanks to my Hommie Tony from Slow Lane C.C


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

the SET UP


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Mar 10 2006, 07:49 AM~5017170
> *  the SET UP
> *


 :worship:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

I went to the Shop last night and they had just finished this clean 75. So i had to take some shots of it for my Glass addicts.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

few more.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THAT GROUPIE LUVE HOUSE IS HARD AS HELL, I MIGHT HAVE ME A 75 I HOPE JUST NEED TO SELL MY IMPALA TO GET IT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 9 2006, 10:28 PM~5013918
> *nah, I was gonna use my airsaw, but I used a few different tools.
> the top round part was done with a hole saw, the straight lines was done with a cut off wheel, and the rounded edges on the inside edge were done with a 1.5" drum sander in an angle die grinder with the air pressure turned down to about 20 psi, then I cleaned it all up with some 80 grit by hand. only took about 30-45 minutes to do them, but I had made my template with photoshop that way I could see different angles until I got what I liked and just traced it onto the inner fender with a silver sharpie.
> *


they turned out super clean....I used a air saw on mine and thier is one place were the saw got away from me....Good idea with the hole saw though, definitely
more control :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2006, 04:21 AM~5016439
> *this was a 75 glass house rag
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-capric...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


I wonder if thats really worth the work involved.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 10 2006, 03:26 PM~5020466
> *I went to the Shop last night and they had just finished this clean 75. So i had to take some shots of it for my Glass addicts.
> 
> 
> ...


shit is clean smurf


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:tears: :dunno:  :twak: :angry:   :ugh: :ugh: 








:uh: WHY DID SOMEONE DO THAT......FUCKING RUIN A CONVERTABLE WITH A PIECE OF SHIT CADILLAC PARTS


MUTHERFUCKER NEEDS A VISIT WITH A BASEBALL BAT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 10 2006, 03:26 PM~5020466
> *I went to the Shop last night and they had just finished this clean 75. So i had to take some shots of it for my Glass addicts.
> 
> 
> ...




VERY NICE PICS SMURF.... :biggrin: I HOPE YOUR KICKING YOURSELF FOR SELLING YOURS...BUT ITS IN VERY GOOD HANDS RIGHT NOW


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Mar 10 2006, 10:49 AM~5018458
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

OLD SCHOOL MAJESTIX C.C. - DALLAS,TEXAS


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 11 2006, 03:19 AM~5024080
> *:tears:  :dunno:    :twak:  :angry:      :ugh:  :ugh:
> :uh: WHY DID SOMEONE DO THAT......FUCKING RUIN A CONVERTABLE WITH A PIECE OF SHIT CADILLAC PARTS
> MUTHERFUCKER NEEDS A VISIT WITH A BASEBALL BAT
> *



goddamn slab ridahs, swangas, whatever that bullshit is called, gay ass paul wall bitch ass shit.



*



"Slabs and Elbows and Donks and Dub Sixes, and how they are ruining American Automotive Customization, live on the next Geraldo"

Click to expand...

*


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 11 2006, 11:48 AM~5025298
> *QUOTE
> "Slabs and Elbows and Donks and Dub Sixes, and how they are ruining American Automotive Customization, live on the next Geraldo"
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 11 2006, 02:23 AM~5024092
> *VERY NICE PICS SMURF.... :biggrin: I HOPE YOUR KICKING YOURSELF FOR SELLING YOURS...BUT ITS IN VERY GOOD HANDS RIGHT NOW
> *


Don't Trip Big Homie   I'm still on this Post for a Reason.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

JUST ADDING MY $.2 CENTS..


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

whats up all my g house riders?whats up walt, it was cool to meet you at the phoenix show. ill have to post up a couple pics of my ghouse so you can show me where to go on it next.


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

MY 75 GLASSHOUSE GETTIN LIFTED


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Mar 11 2006, 07:49 PM~5027728
> *MY 75 GLASSHOUSE GETTIN LIFTED
> *


 :twak: :guns:  :buttkick: :nono: :banghead:


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

QUIT HATIN JUST CUZ U DONT LIKE IT TO EACH HIS OWN


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Mar 11 2006, 08:01 PM~5027798
> *QUIT HATIN JUST CUZ U DONT LIKE IT TO EACH HIS OWN
> *



www.layit*low*.com




enough said.


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

OOH WELL THEN WE WILL MAKE GET IT HIGH


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Mar 11 2006, 07:49 PM~5027728
> *MY 75 GLASSHOUSE GETTIN LIFTED
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Mar 11 2006, 08:07 PM~5027847
> *OOH WELL THEN WE WILL MAKE GET IT HIGH
> *



good luck, just take it somewhere else.



i bet you dont even know what they call it a donk do you?? you heard that shit in a dumbass rap song and though it was cool didnt you?





donk is the lamest slang shit I have ever heard in my life. but yeah, you should make a website called "www.getithigh.com" and stop posting garbage on a lowrider website. *lowriding is a way of life with over 50 years of rich history, that shit your doing is a fad, with no future.*


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Mar 11 2006, 05:49 PM~5027728
> *MY 75 GLASSHOUSE GETTIN LIFTED
> *


gay!


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

HERE U GO DONT HATE


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Mar 4 2006, 07:45 PM~4977124
> *APB=PARTS
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 11 2006, 06:14 PM~5027909
> * lowriding is a way of life with over 50 years of rich history, that shit your doing is a fad, with no future.
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

hey donk why don't you give me that glasshouse so that it is in good hand's somebody like me that will take care of her and not do something stuped like that. if you want a 4x4 go buy one don't rounen a classic like that


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

hey donk why don't you give me that glasshouse so that it is in good hand's somebody like me that will take care of her and not do something stuped like that. if you want a 4x4 go buy one don't rounen a classic like that 



WELL I GOT SUMTIN 2 TELL YOU THAT WHEN YOU PUT HYDRO'S ON A CLASSIC THATS RUININ IT THEN YOU LIFT IT ALL YOU ARE DOING IS BOLTING STUFF ON IT CAN EASLT BE TAKEN OFF AND MADE STOCK SHOWS HOW MUCH U KNOW


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

you can take a juiced car back to stock too. it just takes a little love, patience, and welding--- LOWRIDER STYLE!!!--- better than BOLTING some rims and a lift to your car and calling it good.


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Baby, why you bullshittin?????-sugafree


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

you can take a juiced car back to stock too. it just takes a little love, patience, and welding--- LOWRIDER STYLE!!!--- better than BOLTING some rims and a lift to your car and calling it good. 


YEAH AND WHATS THE CURE FOR A BENT FRAME.........ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS JUICE 4 DOORS AND VERTS AND 2 DOORS NEED 2 BE RAISED.............AND THERES MORE 2 IT THAN THAT YALL JUST HATIN CUZ A SET OF 28'S COST MORE THAN MOST OF YALL GOT IN DA HOLE CAR. YALL JUST CANT AFFORD IT THATS Y YALL ARE MAD AND ALWAYS HATIN IM JUST GOING TO POP MY COLLA AND BRUSH YALL HATERS OFF AND WALK AWAY.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Mar 12 2006, 12:26 PM~5031394
> *you can take a juiced car back to stock too. it just takes a little love, patience, and welding--- LOWRIDER STYLE!!!--- better than BOLTING some rims and a lift to your car and calling it good.
> YEAH AND WHATS THE CURE FOR A BENT FRAME.........ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS JUICE 4 DOORS AND VERTS AND 2 DOORS NEED 2 BE RAISED.............AND THERES MORE 2 IT THAN THAT YALL JUST HATIN CUZ A SET OF 28'S COST MORE THAN MOST OF YALL GOT IN DA HOLE CAR. YALL JUST CANT AFFORD IT THATS Y YALL ARE MAD AND ALWAYS HATIN IM JUST GOING TO POP MY COLLA AND BRUSH YALL HATERS OFF AND WALK AWAY.
> *



just go away man, this glasshouse fest is all about a brotherhood we have, and we dont want any step brothers, or in your case, a step ladder brother, because you gonna need a step ladder to get in your jackedup ass donky.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 11 2006, 06:14 PM~5027909
> *good luck, just take it somewhere else.
> i bet you dont even know what they call it a donk do you?? you heard that shit in a dumbass rap song and though it was cool didnt you?
> donk is the lamest slang shit I have ever heard in my life. but yeah, you should make a website called "www.getithigh.com" and stop posting garbage on a lowrider website. lowriding is a way of life with over 50 years of rich history, that shit your doing is a fad, with no future.
> *


That shit looks nasty! :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

just go away man, this glasshouse fest is all about a brotherhood we have, and we dont want any step brothers, or in your case, a step ladder brother, because you gonna need a step ladder to get in your jackedup ass donky. 


LIKE YOU SAID A BROTHER HOOD OF DONKS I SEE YOU KEEPIN 2 IT TALKIN SHIT WE SHOULD BE REPRESENTIN NO MATER WHAT OUR CAR LOOKS LIKE CHEVY ONLY MADE THESE CARS FOR 3 YEARS WE NEED TO STICK TOGETHER


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Mar 11 2006, 07:49 PM~5027728
> *MY 75 GLASSHOUSE GETTIN LIFTED
> *


DAMN YOU AINT GOT NO RESPECT!! YOU JUST FUCKED THIS THREAD UP WITH THAT SHIT, I RATHER RIDE THAT CHEVYLAC VERT THEN THAT


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Mar 12 2006, 11:18 AM~5031693
> *DAMN YOU AINT GOT NO RESPECT!!  YOU JUST FUCKED THIS THREAD UP WITH THAT SHIT, I RATHER RIDE THAT CHEVYLAC VERT THEN THAT
> *


no shit :buttkick:


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

BLAH BLAH BLAH Y YALL ALWAYS GOT 2 TALK SHIT OK ITS NO YO STYLE OOH WELL


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

GOOD LOOKIN GH BUT JUST NOT MY STYLE 70'S ARE 2 BE SITTIN HIGH AND 60'S ARE TO BE SITTIN LOW


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

That lifted glasshouse is as bad as looking at a pornstar with hairy armpits, legs and a big ol' muff! :rofl:


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

Y THATS HOW UR GIRL LOOKS


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Instead of Donks it should be Dorks! Trendy followers.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, but not my car.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

lowriding = over 40 years of history....
i guess you have to be from the area to understand putting a life kit on car just to fit rims...
but i have to say lowriding is WORLD WIDE... from U.S.A---JAPAN--- TO AFRICA---TO Europe..


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Mar 12 2006, 11:26 AM~5031394
> *you can take a juiced car back to stock too. it just takes a little love, patience, and welding--- LOWRIDER STYLE!!!--- better than BOLTING some rims and a lift to your car and calling it good.
> YEAH AND WHATS THE CURE FOR A BENT FRAME.........ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS JUICE 4 DOORS AND VERTS AND 2 DOORS NEED 2 BE RAISED.............AND THERES MORE 2 IT THAN THAT YALL JUST HATIN CUZ A SET OF 28'S COST MORE THAN MOST OF YALL GOT IN DA HOLE CAR. YALL JUST CANT AFFORD IT THATS Y YALL ARE MAD AND ALWAYS HATIN IM JUST GOING TO POP MY COLLA AND BRUSH YALL HATERS OFF AND WALK AWAY.
> *


And this was the Only good tread in the whole layitlow topics. Now you went and fucked up 200+pages with your 4x4 truck, don't forget to put those Mud Flaps on for when you're off roading.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

THE LAST FEW PAGES JUST GOT WASTED.....SORRY TO SAY.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 12 2006, 12:12 PM~5031640
> *just go away man, this glasshouse fest is all about a brotherhood we have, and we dont want any step brothers, or in your case, a step ladder
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Mar 12 2006, 01:52 PM~5031852
> *GOOD LOOKIN GH BUT JUST NOT MY STYLE 70'S ARE 2 BE SITTIN HIGH AND 60'S ARE TO BE SITTIN LOW
> *



NO ONE CARES WHAT YOUR OPINIONS ARE


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 11 2006, 01:23 AM~5024092
> *VERY NICE PICS SMURF.... :biggrin: I HOPE YOUR KICKING YOURSELF FOR SELLING YOURS...BUT ITS IN VERY GOOD HANDS RIGHT NOW
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 12 2006, 03:14 PM~5033142
> *NO ONE CARES WHAT YOUR OPINIONS ARE
> *


:roflmao:

TRUE THAT


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Mar 12 2006, 01:36 PM~5031745
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH Y YALL ALWAYS GOT 2 TALK SHIT OK ITS NO YO STYLE OOH WELL
> *




EXACTLY, NOW GET THE POINT AND GET OUT. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


YOUR LIKE A FAT ASSED RED HEADED BITCH AT A PARTY, NO ONE TALKS TO YOU, NO ONE WANTS YOU THERE. YOU DONT FIT IN, YOUR NOT WANTED, NOT EVEN THE DESPERATE LOSERS ARE WILLING TO HANG WITH YOU.



ITS KINDA LIKE THAT MOVIE WHERE DAVID FAUSTINO PLAYED THE ****** OF THE HIGH SCHOOL, AND NO CHICK WOULD HOOK UP WITH HIM EXCEPT THE UGLY FAT ONE THAT NO ONE ELSE WOULD FUCK.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 12 2006, 04:18 PM~5033174
> *EXACTLY, NOW GET THE POINT AND GET OUT.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> YOUR LIKE A FAT ASSED RED HEADED BITCH AT A PARTY, NO ONE TALKS TO YOU, NO ONE WANTS YOU THERE. YOU DONT FIT IN, YOUR NOT WANTED, NOT EVEN THE DESPERATE LOSERS ARE WILLING TO HANG WITH YOU.
> ITS KINDA LIKE THAT MOVIE WHERE DAVID FAUSTINO PLAYED THE ****** OF THE HIGH SCHOOL, AND NO CHICK WOULD HOOK UP WITH HIM EXCEPT THE UGLY FAT ONE THAT NO ONE ELSE WOULD FUCK.
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Mar 11 2006, 07:01 PM~5027798
> *QUIT HATIN JUST CUZ U DONT LIKE IT TO EACH HIS OWN
> *


IT'S NOT HAITN WE JUST GOT NO LOVE FOR TRACTORS, ITS ALL ABOUT.........
[attachmentid=499514]

[attachmentid=499515]

[attachmentid=499517]

[attachmentid=499518]

[attachmentid=499519]

[attachmentid=499521]

AND NOT ABOUT ..........
[attachmentid=499523]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

NO HATERS HERE.....JUST BROTHERS THAT TAKE THESE WONDERFUL VEHICLES VERY SERIOUS.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

TTTTTTTTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 12 2006, 04:14 PM~5033143
> *:cheesy:
> *


Don't trip Chocolate Chip, Give it sometime.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 13 2006, 02:03 AM~5037759
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


MADEN76's RIDE IS S!CK W!TH THOSE PATTERNS!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 13 2006, 10:21 AM~5039051
> *Don't trip Chocolate Chip, Give it sometime.
> *


 THATS RITE, SHOULD BE RUNNING SOON WITH HELP FROM TOM N FEW OTHERS :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 13 2006, 02:03 PM~5040042
> * THATS RITE, SHOULD BE RUNNING SOON WITH HELP FROM TOM N FEW OTHERS :biggrin:
> *


Good to hear that Homie. Much props.  
But actually what i wanted to say was give *me* some time, i have something up my sleves(spell)   
With that said, Much props to all My Glass Addicts, Glass is a hell of drug. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

:biggrin: wassup


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

OHHH YEEEAHHH


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 13 2006, 01:03 PM~5040042
> * THATS RITE, SHOULD BE RUNNING SOON WITH HELP FROM TOM N FEW OTHERS :biggrin:
> *





:0 :cheesy: pics????????????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

HAS ANY ONE EVER BUILD A GLASSHOUSE FOR HOPPING?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Mar 14 2006, 11:42 AM~5046389
> *
> *


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 14 2006, 11:30 PM~5051088
> *
> *


*anybody know what headers will fit on a 76???*


here's that pic tom


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

HOOKER HEADERS MAKES A SET FOR 1971-1976 CHEV CAPRICE I RUN A SET ON MY CAR KASHMIR

JOHNDMONSTER

L.F.F.L


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Mar 15 2006, 09:12 AM~5052633
> *HOOKER HEADERS MAKES A SET FOR 1971-1976 CHEV CAPRICE I RUN A SET ON MY CAR KASHMIR
> 
> JOHNDMONSTER
> ...


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 14 2006, 02:16 PM~5046643
> *HAS ANY ONE EVER BUILD A GLASSHOUSE FOR HOPPING?
> *


I would not say a hopper.................but a glasshouse that can hop


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 15 2006, 07:29 PM~5056133
> *I would not say a hopper.................but a glasshouse that can hop
> *


 V-MAXX DID THE SET UP.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 15 2006, 08:29 PM~5056133
> *I would not say a hopper.................but a glasshouse that can hop
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Mar 15 2006, 09:12 AM~5052633
> *HOOKER HEADERS MAKES A SET FOR 1971-1976 CHEV CAPRICE I RUN A SET ON MY CAR KASHMIR
> 
> JOHNDMONSTER
> ...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Anybody got a chrome tailight trim panel for a 74 imp for sale?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Mar 16 2006, 12:59 AM~5057902
> *V-MAXX DID THE SET UP.
> *


what did that car do 50 or 55 is what I heard .....Just wondering :biggrin:


----------



## CHICAGORIDER (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I got 1976 impala taillights chromed out for sale for $100. It will fit a 74.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Mar 16 2006, 01:12 PM~5061060
> *I got 1976 impala taillights chromed out for sale for $100. It will fit a 74.
> *


pIcS?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

ttt



and lets keep this topic all lowriders please, 13's and 14's. no jacked up donk bullshit.



thank you.

have a nice day.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 16 2006, 08:57 PM~5063882
> *ttt
> and lets keep this topic all lowriders please, 13's and 14's. no jacked up donk bullshit.
> thank you.
> ...


AMEN!!!


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 16 2006, 02:00 PM~5060997
> *what did that car do 50 or 55 is what I heard .....Just wondering  :biggrin:
> *


NOT THAT HIGH  BUT HIGHER THAN MOST 63,64'S OUT THERE.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 16 2006, 08:25 PM~5064400
> *AMEN!!!
> *


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

HERE'S THE PICS TOM


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 17 2006, 12:21 AM~5065541
> *:0
> 
> *


SHOPPING SPREE :roflmao:






:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

is there a place to get custom grilles like billet ones or do you gotta make them?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

4GOT THIS ONE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 17 2006, 12:24 AM~5065556
> *is there a place to get custom grilles like billet ones or do you gotta make them?
> *



:uh: :cheesy: HOMIE...DID YOU GET A GLASSHOUSE?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 17 2006, 12:25 AM~5065561
> *4GOT THIS ONE
> *





:0 FASTER THAN A SPEEDING BULLET...MORE POWER FUL THAN A.......


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 16 2006, 11:26 PM~5065566
> *:uh:  :cheesy: HOMIE...DID YOU GET A GLASSHOUSE?
> *


74 Imp


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 17 2006, 12:34 AM~5065600
> *74 Imp
> *



NO SHIT...WHAT DO YOU NEED FOR IT?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy: 74 caprice
[attachmentid=506162]


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=506163]


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=506165]


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=506176]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 16 2006, 11:35 PM~5065606
> *NO SHIT...WHAT DO YOU NEED FOR IT?
> 
> 
> *


trying to find driver door center trim, new black vinyl top, a conti kit, and I need the back tailight panel in nice chrome... and I need a black seat belt loop that goes on the top of the seat for the passanger side.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Do they got the factory 74 imp grille in chrome Phil?? and why dont mine got a passenger side mirror holes?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't think any of them had the pass side mirror....except 75 and/or 76 caprice..I think


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Mar 16 2006, 11:44 PM~5064542
> *NOT THAT HIGH  BUT HIGHER THAN MOST 63,64'S OUT THERE.
> *


Damn......O well thats still the numbers im shooting for  :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 17 2006, 01:25 AM~5065561
> *4GOT THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Homie. Much Props. :thumbsup:


----------



## elevenwayz (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GNC Gangzta_@Dec 3 2003, 12:13 PM~1360601
> *One 4 y'all
> *


wesup homie thats a nice ass glass house


----------



## elevenwayz (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 3 2003, 04:47 PM~1361462
> *:biggrin:
> *


clean lowrider keepit hoppin


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 17 2006, 06:47 AM~5066577
> *I don't think any of them had the pass side mirror....except 75 and/or 76 caprice..I think
> *


we were just talking about that last night. mine dont got one and the homies rag dont either... need to find me a set of mirrors uffin:


----------



## elevenwayz (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonedeaf_@Dec 6 2003, 05:46 PM~1373914
> *:cheesy:
> *


wicked rag nice candy on that bitch keepit hoppin homie


----------



## elevenwayz (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 11 2004, 01:51 PM~1512479
> *
> *


gold glass is mean homie swang that bitch you know hit tha switch


----------



## elevenwayz (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 26 2004, 01:34 PM~1564075
> *ok now what the fuck is up with the grill, tin foil custom grill haha
> 
> 
> ...


tha grill on that bitch would blide a player


----------



## elevenwayz (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 17 2006, 12:25 AM~5065561
> *4GOT THIS ONE
> *


i wish you had another one homie keepit hoppin 
elevenwayz tha name from coldblooded c.c. inglewood chapter


----------



## elevenwayz (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 8 2006, 12:54 AM~4999587
> *
> *


nice homie


----------



## elevenwayz (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 12 2006, 11:10 PM~5037209
> *IT'S NOT HAITN WE JUST GOT NO LOVE FOR TRACTORS, ITS ALL ABOUT.........
> [attachmentid=499514]
> 
> ...


that motherfucker is hot homie tite ass whip player keepit hoppin


----------



## elevenwayz (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 6 2006, 09:57 AM~4985937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tha rag is hot doggydog swang that bitch


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Mar 17 2006, 09:59 AM~5067391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'LL HAVE MORE SOON, HARBORAREAPHIL PUTTIN IN OVER TIME :biggrin: SWAPPED WATER PUMP OUT, AND MARCH SERPENTINE KIT BOLTING ON, HEDMAN CERAMIC HEADERS.. :biggrin: XMAS IN MARCH


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER+Mar 17 2006, 02:43 AM~5065831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MINE DIDN'T HAVE A MIRROR EITHER BUT I FOUND A N.O.S. ONE ON EBAY AND I GOT THE GASKET FROM CLASSIC INDRUSTRIES. THIS WAS THE INSTALL.
[attachmentid=507198]

[attachmentid=507199]

[attachmentid=507200]

[attachmentid=507201]

[attachmentid=507202]


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 17 2006, 10:24 PM~5071519
> *THANKS SMURF, ITS COMIN ALONG, AND COMIN WIT SOME HEATTT :biggrin:
> I'LL HAVE MORE SOON, HARBORAREAPHIL PUTTIN IN OVER TIME :biggrin: SWAPPED WATER PUMP OUT, AND MARCH SERPENTINE KIT BOLTING ON, HEDMAN CERAMIC HEADERS.. :biggrin:  XMAS IN MARCH
> *


Glad to hear that Homie, Can't wait to see what you do with the rest of it. :thumbsup: Hey where did you buy the Serpentine Bolt On Kit? How much did all that Run you, the whole accessories? PM me Big Dog.


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 17 2006, 09:42 PM~5071626
> *MINE DIDN'T HAVE A MIRROR EITHER BUT I FOUND A N.O.S. ONE ON EBAY AND I GOT THE GASKET FROM CLASSIC INDRUSTRIES. THIS WAS THE INSTALL.
> *



nice work :thumbsup: car is clean


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Mar 17 2006, 11:48 PM~5072046
> *nice work :thumbsup:  car is clean
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 17 2006, 07:47 AM~5066577
> *I don't think any of them had the pass side mirror....except 75 and/or 76 caprice..I think
> *



my 74' impala came with remote mirrors


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

NICE PICS GUYS...CONGRATS TO ALL THE NEW GLASSHOUSE OWNERS....



.....YOU'VE MADE A GRAT DECISION.....GLASSHOUSE OWNER..... :biggrin:


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 17 2006, 10:42 PM~5071626
> *MINE DIDN'T HAVE A MIRROR EITHER BUT I FOUND A N.O.S. ONE ON EBAY AND I GOT THE GASKET FROM CLASSIC INDRUSTRIES. THIS WAS THE INSTALL.
> [attachmentid=507198]
> 
> ...


SELL ME A ONE I KNOW YOU GOT 2 MORE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Mar 18 2006, 12:21 AM~5072333
> *SELL ME A ONE I KNOW YOU GOT 2 MORE  :biggrin:
> *


I WISH I DID I WOULD MAKE A LITTLE MONEY OFF Y'ALL. I PAID $100 FOR IT AND AFTER IT IS ALL SAID AND DONE IT WAS WORTH IT.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 17 2006, 09:24 PM~5071519
> *THANKS SMURF, ITS COMIN ALONG, AND COMIN WIT SOME HEATTT :biggrin:
> I'LL HAVE MORE SOON, HARBORAREAPHIL PUTTIN IN OVER TIME :biggrin: SWAPPED WATER PUMP OUT, AND MARCH SERPENTINE KIT BOLTING ON, HEDMAN CERAMIC HEADERS.. :biggrin:  XMAS IN MARCH
> *





:biggrin: 




its gonna be some motor......


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 18 2006, 12:33 AM~5072424
> *I WISH I DID I WOULD MAKE A LITTLE MONEY OFF Y'ALL. I PAID $100 FOR IT AND AFTER IT IS ALL SAID AND DONE IT WAS WORTH IT.
> *


LUCKY FUCKER :biggrin: I WOULD MAKE A LITTLE MONEY OFF Y'ALL :tears: YOU WOULD DO THAT TOO YOUR GLASSHOUSE BROTHER :tears: I DONT GO TOO CHURCH BUT IF I DID THAT WOULD YOU MAKE IT TOO :angel: HELL NO!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Mar 18 2006, 12:41 AM~5072482
> *LUCKY FUCKER :biggrin: I WOULD MAKE A LITTLE MONEY OFF Y'ALL  :tears: YOU WOULD DO THAT TOO YOUR GLASSHOUSE BROTHER :tears: I DONT GO TOO CHURCH BUT IF I DID THAT WOULD YOU MAKE IT TOO  :angel: HELL NO!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOTE: I SAID "A LITTLE" NOT A LOT. I WOULD BE FAIR. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 18 2006, 12:47 AM~5072525
> *NOTE: I SAID "A LITTLE" NOT A LOT. I WOULD BE FAIR. :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LOOKIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

HERE ONE I HAVE :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 17 2006, 10:38 PM~5071981
> *Glad to hear that Homie, Can't wait to see what you do with the rest of it. :thumbsup: Hey where did you buy the Serpentine Bolt On Kit? How much did all that Run you, the whole accessories? PM me Big Dog.
> *


TOO FUCKN MUCH :roflmao: BUT FUCK IT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 18 2006, 02:19 AM~5072736
> *TOO FUCKN MUCH :roflmao: BUT FUCK IT :biggrin:
> *



I've nicknamed mine the glasswhore, because she gets all my money.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 18 2006, 07:35 AM~5073657
> *I've nicknamed mine the glasswhore, because she gets all my money.
> *


:roflmao:

AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH!!!!


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

[attachmentid=508363]


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 17 2006, 07:25 AM~5065561
> *4GOT THIS ONE
> *


the motor looks great homie,don't worry its in good hands the homie harbor area phil and the MAD LADS will have that fucker up and running in no time.

glad to see everything is finally getting done.

motor looks clean.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*I MADE A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR Y'ALL AND IT WILL BE ON DISPLAY WITH MY CAR AT A CAR SHOW I AM IN THIS WEEKEND. READ THE THANKS SECTION.*
[attachmentid=508494]


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 18 2006, 09:02 PM~5077458
> *the motor looks great homie,don't worry its in good hands the homie harbor area phil and the MAD LADS will have that fucker up and running in no time.
> 
> glad to see everything is finally getting done.
> ...


THANKS DOGGY DOGG


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 18 2006, 09:24 PM~5077582
> *I MADE A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR Y'ALL AND IT WILL BE ON DISPLAY WITH MY CAR AT A CAR SHOW I AM IN THIS WEEKEND. READ THE THANKS SECTION.
> [attachmentid=508494]
> *




 :biggrin: 



VERY COOL


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 18 2006, 07:36 PM~5076937
> *[attachmentid=508363]
> *





 very nice homie...very nice..... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 18 2006, 09:02 PM~5077458
> *the motor looks great homie,don't worry its in good hands the homie harbor area phil and the MAD LADS will have that fucker up and running in no time.
> 
> glad to see everything is finally getting done.
> ...




 thanks bro...it should be rolling very soon


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

What up fellow Glass owners. I'm without a computer for the next week or so.(Damn HP computers...lol) Hope all you guys are working on your Houses'. Hope to have mine up and running in the next couple of weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 19 2006, 12:42 AM~5078617
> *What up fellow Glass owners.  I'm without a computer for the next week or so.(Damn HP computers...lol)  Hope all you guys are working on your Houses'.  Hope to have mine up and running in the next couple of weeks.    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 18 2006, 07:36 PM~5076937
> *[attachmentid=508363]
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 18 2006, 11:24 PM~5077582
> *I MADE A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR Y'ALL AND IT WILL BE ON DISPLAY WITH MY CAR AT A CAR SHOW I AM IN THIS WEEKEND. READ THE THANKS SECTION.
> [attachmentid=508494]
> *


love the picture of your car in the display....I did not know you roll with the Big M congrats...Good luck @ the show homie


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 18 2006, 08:24 PM~5077582
> *I MADE A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR Y'ALL AND IT WILL BE ON DISPLAY WITH MY CAR AT A CAR SHOW I AM IN THIS WEEKEND. READ THE THANKS SECTION.
> *


Thats the shit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup ridaz, heres a sad site to see my 76 getting towed to the junk yard, im sorry it had to be like this 76 caprice  but before it got junked i took all the parts i can take off it so i can do a conversoin if i get another none 76 house :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Mar 19 2006, 07:58 PM~5081528
> *sup ridaz, heres a sad site to see my 76 getting towed to the junk yard, im sorry it had to be like this 76 caprice   but before it got junked i took all the parts i can take off it so i can do a conversoin if i get another none 76 house :biggrin:
> *


  :angry:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

looks like you forgot to take off the front clip :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I DID, THE CLIP, BUMPERS, HOOD, TRUNK, MOLDINGS, INTERIOR PIECES MIRORS, GLASS AND LIL SHIT LIKE THAT BELIVE ME I TOOK EVERYTHANG OFF THAT I COULD OFF :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

I just wanted to give the Homie *76 GLASSHOUSE* much props for hooking me up with a couple of things i needed. Thanks Homie i'll be giving you a call about some other stuff soon. Pleasure doing business with you Dog. 
All though next time i'll try to get a truck, my Lexus interior got all scratched up, but fuck it, it was worth it.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 20 2006, 10:29 AM~5085617
> *I just wanted to give the Homie 76 GLASSHOUSE much props for hooking me up with a couple of things i needed. Thanks Homie i'll be giving you a call about some other stuff soon. Pleasure doing business with you Dog.
> All though next time i'll try to get a truck, my Lexus interior got all scratched up, but fuck it, it was worth it.
> *


ITS JUST A LEXUS! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 20 2006, 01:20 PM~5086379
> *ITS JUST A LEXUS! :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> *


That's what i Said Homie. You should have seen it, 1 fender on the back seat(just fit) and 2 fender inner wheel wells. on the front seat, shit i had to be driving holding them fuckers all the way Home or they would have sliced my head open. From Anaheim to South Central.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 20 2006, 01:18 PM~5086713
> *That's what i Said Homie. You should have seen it, 1 fender on the back seat(just fit) and 2 fender inner wheel wells. on the front seat, shit i had to be driving holding them fuckers all the way Home or they would have sliced my head open. From Anaheim to South Central.
> *


DAMN, HAD I KNOWN I WOULD'VE BEAT U TO THEM  :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 20 2006, 03:22 PM~5087173
> *DAMN, HAD I KNOWN I WOULD'VE BEAT U TO THEM  :biggrin:
> 
> *


His quarter pannels where really straight, you should hit him up about it. I know you need them. Send him a PM, he still has some stuff left.  The Vato gets down with Interior work, seats, dash, the whole 9. I saw some of his work pretty clean and very reasonable prices. Keeping business in the Glasshouse Family.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-chevro...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

thank's smurf for the props anthing i can do to help the glasshouse family uffin: uffin: just let me know if u need the hood i'll hold it for you


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

FOR SALE $4400 FIRM :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Mar 21 2006, 01:13 AM~5090955
> *thank's smurf for the props anthing i can do to help the glasshouse family uffin:  uffin: just let me know if u need the hood i'll hold it for you
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

I got a question, after looking at ALOT of glasshouse pics, I dont see many of them with shaved door handles.



But this has to be the easiest car to shave, mounting and hooking up the solenoids is easier in these doors than any other I have ever seen.




Any ideas why you dont see that many glasshouses with the handles shaved?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 21 2006, 01:01 PM~5093731
> *I got a question, after looking at ALOT of glasshouse pics, I dont see many of them with shaved door handles.
> But this has to be the easiest car to shave, mounting and hooking up the solenoids is easier in these doors than any other I have ever seen.
> Any ideas why you dont see that many glasshouses with the handels shaved?
> *


maybe because they are slim and streamline :dunno: they dont stick out or look bulky like other door handels! take cadillac for example my 82 has some big and bulky handels that fuck up the flow! they are coming off when it gets re painted! i also remember my dads 74 regal the handels were actually flaked (the center not the hole thing) the same color of the car


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

dirtysanchez saw your ride at the show. it was clean homie. was going to say whats up but you were just chillin in your chair. does it sit like that with only the lowering springs?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Mar 21 2006, 01:13 AM~5090955
> *thank's smurf for the props anthing i can do to help the glasshouse family uffin:  uffin: just let me know if u need the hood i'll hold it for you
> *


Thank you Homie for hooking it up. Check your PM


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 21 2006, 03:01 PM~5093731
> *I got a question, after looking at ALOT of glasshouse pics, I dont see many of them with shaved door handles.
> But this has to be the easiest car to shave, mounting and hooking up the solenoids is easier in these doors than any other I have ever seen.
> Any ideas why you dont see that many glasshouses with the handles shaved?
> *


I shaved the key locks on mine....and you are right it was eazy as hell to put the power locks on (factory from a caprice) and any power acc you want in the doors...I thought about it while I was welding up the locks but I couldnt do it.....like Lobo said they really don't jump out at you like other handles do IMO...plus I like chrome


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

engine in the 7SIX


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Mar 21 2006, 10:29 PM~5096214
> *dirtysanchez saw your ride at the show. it was clean homie. was going to say whats up but you were just chillin in your chair. does it sit like that with only the lowering springs?
> *


HOMIE, YOU SHOULD HAVE SAID WHATS UP! TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTION YES THATS HOW IT SITS I HAD THE SPRINGS MADE AND GOT EDLEBROCK SHOCKS ALL THE WAY AROUND. CHECK MY SIG AND ON PAGE 2 IT SHOWS WHEN I DID IT. AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS

ARE YOU FROM THE D/F.W. AREA?


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 21 2006, 09:35 PM~5096582
> *engine in the 7SIX
> *


looking good homie keep up the good work cant wait to se it done :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Mar 21 2006, 10:42 PM~5096639
> *looking good homie keep up the good work cant wait to se it done :biggrin:
> *


THANKS, HARBORAREAPHIL DOIN THE WORK AS SMURF SAID "KEEPIN IT IN THE FAMILY"

I CAN'T WAIT TO *HEAR* IT :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 21 2006, 01:01 PM~5093731
> *I got a question, after looking at ALOT of glasshouse pics, I dont see many of them with shaved door handles.
> But this has to be the easiest car to shave, mounting and hooking up the solenoids is easier in these doors than any other I have ever seen.
> Any ideas why you dont see that many glasshouses with the handles shaved?
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 21 2006, 10:35 PM~5096582
> *engine in the 7SIX
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Mar 21 2006, 04:00 PM~5093912
> *maybe because they are slim and streamline  :dunno: they dont stick out or look bulky like other door handels! take cadillac for example my 82 has some big and bulky handels that fuck up the flow! they are coming off when it gets re painted! i also remember my dads 74 regal the handels were actually flaked (the center not the hole thing) the same color of the car
> *



I guess it is a personal preference thing. The only handles I like are on the early Impala's nice flowing chrome handle with the thumb button in the bottom. 


I just really hated the handles on my 76, plus I got the painted mirrors, so now with the handles shaved, I got more flat area for the painter to get down with some patterns.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 21 2006, 11:35 PM~5096582
> *engine in the 7SIX
> *











Hell yea Homie that shit looks good, can't wait for you to tell us how it sounds and performs. Like i said before Big Props Homie.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 22 2006, 10:09 AM~5098999
> *Hell yea Homie that shit looks good, can't wait for you to tell us how it sounds and performs. Like i said before Big Props Homie.
> *


thanks smurf, i'll keep the pics coming, you know i wasn't gonna let her sit there  :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 22 2006, 12:35 AM~5096582
> *engine in the 7SIX
> *



NICEEEEEEEEEEE :cheesy:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm back on the net! This weekend I hope to have my rear end put in.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 22 2006, 02:09 PM~5099789
> *I'm back on the net!  This weekend I hope to have my rear end put in.
> *


Which Rear End are you using? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 22 2006, 01:54 PM~5100013
> *Which Rear End are you using? if you don't mind me asking.
> *


I got a caddy rear end, so I'm still gonna have to shorten the driveline. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 22 2006, 02:56 PM~5100024
> *I got a caddy rear end, so I'm still gonna have to shorten the driveline. :biggrin:
> *


Let me know how it works out Homie, i've been hearing alot about that swap, but i'm yet to see someone with it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 22 2006, 04:55 PM~5100421
> *Let me know how it works out Homie, i've been hearing alot about that swap, but i'm yet to see someone with it.
> *


Kashmir from Lifestyle has that same swap.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MY HOMIE HAD A CADDY REAREND JUST LAYING AROUND AND HE JUST GAVE IT TO ME. :biggrin: I HAVEN'T INSTALLED IT YET.  ONLY BECAUSE I AM GOING RE DO THE REAR END WITH A POSI! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

t
t
t


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

naw im from the chi i was down there visiting family and went to the show.


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

CHECK OUT THESE PICTURES OF MY GLASSHOUSE WITH SHAVED DOOR HANDLES   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Mar 22 2006, 11:56 PM~5103336
> *CHECK OUT THESE PICTURES OF MY GLASSHOUSE WITH SHAVED DOOR HANDLES     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's nice Homie, much props.


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Mar 22 2006, 11:56 PM~5103336
> *CHECK OUT THESE PICTURES OF MY GLASSHOUSE WITH SHAVED DOOR HANDLES     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i dont like shaved door handles but damn i might have to change my stand on that... real clean homie. uffin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HE SHAVED HIS TRUNK LOCK TOO!!
[attachmentid=514214]


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 22 2006, 05:13 PM~5101348
> *Kashmir from Lifestyle has that same swap.
> *


He's the one that gave me the step-by-step! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 23 2006, 02:01 AM~5103916
> *He's the one that gave me the step-by-step! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PM ME THE STEP BY STEP :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Mar 23 2006, 10:17 AM~5104860
> *PM ME THE STEP BY STEP :biggrin:
> *


I second that. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

do the step by step! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

WOW, that orange is a baddass color, and the interior matches perfect tambien. props to Klique


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

_JohnDMonster emailed me this a couple of months ago. On how to put the rear end in._

Good morning it is about 2 inches but you can tell better if you bolt up the rearend everything will bolt right up the trailing arms are the same length as the glasshouse but the rearend is a little different .The place where you bolt the shocks is a little shorter on the cadi but no problem it pulls the rear end in about 1 inch which in turn makes the original driveshaft to long.bolt up the driveshaft to the rearend and then double check the distance to the transmission i took off about 2inches. good luck with your project


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 23 2006, 11:28 AM~5105737
> *JohnDMonster emailed me this a couple of months ago.  On how to put the rear end in.
> 
> Good morning it is about 2 inches but you can tell better if you bolt up the rearend everything will bolt right up the trailing arms are the same length as the glasshouse but the rearend is a little different .The place where you bolt the shocks is a little shorter on the cadi but no problem it pulls the rear end in about 1 inch which in turn makes the original driveshaft to long.bolt up the driveshaft to the rearend and then double check the distance to the transmission i took off about 2inches. good luck with your project
> *


what year cadi diff?????? (it pulls the rear end in about 1 inch which in turn makes the original driveshaft to long.bolt up the driveshaft to the rearend) does this mean that the wheelbase will be shorter?????? im not running skirts all the time so i whant to make sure its not going to look off set!!!! thanks!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

80s+ cadi. i think the nose on the diff is longer than the glasshouses. i was trying to figure that out too, but he says that the trailing arms are the same... so its not where the rear end is centered at but where the connection to the drive shaft is at. at least thats what i think it means. :dunno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Mar 22 2006, 10:56 PM~5103336
> *CHECK OUT THESE PICTURES OF MY GLASSHOUSE WITH SHAVED DOOR HANDLES     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Beautiful... :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 23 2006, 12:28 PM~5105737
> *JohnDMonster emailed me this a couple of months ago.  On how to put the rear end in.
> 
> Good morning it is about 2 inches but you can tell better if you bolt up the rearend everything will bolt right up the trailing arms are the same length as the glasshouse but the rearend is a little different .The place where you bolt the shocks is a little shorter on the cadi but no problem it pulls the rear end in about 1 inch which in turn makes the original driveshaft to long.bolt up the driveshaft to the rearend and then double check the distance to the transmission i took off about 2inches. good luck with your project
> *


what if your not planning to run shocks?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 18 2006, 02:10 AM~5072679
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



beautiful!! :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Mar 22 2006, 10:56 PM~5103336
> *CHECK OUT THESE PICTURES OF MY GLASSHOUSE WITH SHAVED DOOR HANDLES     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 24 2006, 12:40 AM~5110285
> *
> *


YOU TIRED TOM? :biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Mar 23 2006, 12:09 PM~5105922
> *what year cadi diff??????          (it pulls the rear end in about 1 inch which in turn makes the original driveshaft to long.bolt up the driveshaft to the rearend) does this mean that the wheelbase will be shorter?????? im not running skirts all the time so i whant to make sure its not going to look off set!!!! thanks!!!!
> *


Mines off an 85 coupe. But all 80-92 Caddy rear ends should work.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 24 2006, 01:52 AM~5110328
> *YOU TIRED TOM? :biggrin:
> *


Keep up the Good work Homies.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 24 2006, 01:52 AM~5110328
> *YOU TIRED TOM? :biggrin:
> *


Damn fool,That shit is looking good homie!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

I know i've seen this car posted on here, does anybody know how many batteries he has in the trunk? I remember seen it posting on a clean ass standing three wheel. I'll try and find the picture.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Here it is. Any body knows what kind of rear set up? What size cylinders, Coils, total batteries in the trunk. I know for sure that the frame has to be wrapped, no question about that.:biggrin:


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 24 2006, 11:11 AM~5112381
> *Here it is. Any body knows what kind of rear set up? What size cylinders, Coils, total batteries in the trunk. I know for sure that the frame has to be wrapped, no question about that.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HIT UP V-MAXX


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Mar 24 2006, 11:26 AM~5112458
> *HIT UP V-MAXX
> *


Is that V-Max, i thought the owner was sometimes on here in Layitlow.


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 24 2006, 11:34 AM~5112510
> *Is that V-Max, i thought the owner was sometimes on here in Layitlow.
> *


NO, THEY DID THE SET UP. I DONT KNOW WHO HAS THE KAR NOW. BUT IT WAS FOR SALE MAYBE NEW OWNERS?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Mar 24 2006, 11:45 AM~5112590
> *NO, THEY DID THE SET UP. I DONT KNOW WHO HAS THE KAR NOW. BUT IT WAS FOR SALE MAYBE NEW OWNERS?
> *


ooh, o.k thanks.  Maybe someone that knows the new owner will let me know.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Mar 24 2006, 09:46 AM~5112188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRACIAS


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 24 2006, 09:54 AM~5112657
> *ooh, o.k thanks.  Maybe someone that knows the new owner will let me know.
> *


I DONT KNOW WHO HAS IT NOW. BUT THE OLD OWNER WAS BEAR FROM ULTIMATE RIDERS. YEAH, CALL MAX AT ULTIMATE HYDRAULICS IN NORCO.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 24 2006, 02:52 AM~5110328
> *YOU TIRED TOM? :biggrin:
> *


Well how does it sound???? :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 25 2006, 12:25 PM~5118082
> *Well how does it sound????  :biggrin:
> *


WE HAVEN'T STARTED IT YET

I'LL TRY N MAKE A SMALL VIDEO FROM MY DIGI CAM WHEN WE DO THO


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 24 2006, 09:45 AM~5112185
> *Mines off an 85 coupe.  But all 80-92 Caddy rear ends should work.
> *


hey i heard that 80's caprice rearend will work also and that they are even shorter than the cadillac rearends have any of u guys know if thats true


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 25 2006, 02:41 PM~5118167
> *WE HAVEN'T STARTED IT YET
> 
> I'LL TRY N MAKE A SMALL VIDEO FROM MY DIGI CAM WHEN WE DO THO
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I GOT A QUESTION I DO HAVE THE CADDY REAR END AND I KNOW ALL ABOUT WAHT TO DO ON IT BUT DID ANYONE EVER CONSIDER A REAR OUT OF A LATE MODEL CAPRICE? I WANT TO GET ONE FROM A POLICE INTERCEPTOR IT HAS THE "G80" REAR WITH DISC AND POSI. IF IT CAN BE DONE I WILL FORGET ABOUT THE CADDY REAR. 

I WANT THE ENGINE TOO!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 25 2006, 07:22 PM~5119230
> *I GOT A QUESTION I DO HAVE THE CADDY REAR END AND I KNOW ALL ABOUT WAHT TO DO ON IT BUT DID ANYONE EVER CONSIDER A REAR OUT OF A LATE MODEL CAPRICE? I WANT TO GET ONE FROM A POLICE INTERCEPTOR IT HAS THE "G80" REAR WITH DISC AND POSI. IF IT CAN BE DONE I WILL FORGET ABOUT THE CADDY REAR.
> 
> I WANT THE ENGINE TOO!
> *


damn I never thought about that......I know were thier is a police car graveyard is to about a hour from were I stay :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 25 2006, 06:53 PM~5119352
> *damn I never thought about that......I know were thier is a police car graveyard is to about a hour from were I stay  :0
> *


I HEARD THE REAR WAS THE SAME SIZE AS THE CADDY. I SEE I MIGHT HAVE CHANGED THINGS!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 26 2006, 03:59 AM~5121582
> *I HEARD THE REAR WAS THE SAME SIZE AS THE CADDY. I SEE I MIGHT HAVE CHANGED THINGS!!!
> *


I have got a ford 9 with the big axles & disks......But I have to do ALOT of fab work..so I may track one down this week and see what's good...so its the box chevy police cars that have rear disks?????


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 25 2006, 12:41 PM~5118167
> *WE HAVEN'T STARTED IT YET
> 
> I'LL TRY N MAKE A SMALL VIDEO FROM MY DIGI CAM WHEN WE DO THO
> *



 MAD LAD FABRICATORS :biggrin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

any pics of cd player installs?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i heard the box rear end wont work forgot who told me but they might be wrong?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 26 2006, 08:53 PM~5125446
> *any pics of cd player installs?
> *


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 28 2006, 11:19 AM~5135230
> *
> *


I'LL TAKE PICS WEN I DO MINE SOON :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

check out these I found on another thread
:angry:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## MS-13 IV LIFE (Mar 28, 2006)

WHATS WRONG WITH PEOPLE?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=521457]


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice :uh:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

that just ruined my appetite. WTF? :angry:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Who lied to this guy.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

ah fuck dont post those pics in here!!!!!!!!!!! :barf:

:angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=521721]



> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 28 2006, 11:08 PM~5139184
> *ah fuck dont post those pics in here!!!!!!!!!!! :barf:
> 
> :angry:
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

what the fuck is wrong with people????????????????????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 28 2006, 10:23 PM~5139245
> *what the fuck is wrong with people????????????????????
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 28 2006, 06:27 PM~5137619
> *:uh:
> *


THATS NICE IM GONNA DO MINE THE SAME WAY J/K HELL NAW IM FROM THE 13' ERRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 28 2006, 11:08 PM~5139184
> *ah fuck dont post those pics in here!!!!!!!!!!! :barf:
> 
> :angry:
> *


:thumbsup: 
But really, Don't post shit like that on here you're going to have them fools start posting shit like that on this post. They take as a green light to start posting them.


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 28 2006, 05:25 PM~5137605
> *check out these I found on another thread
> :angry:
> *


THAT PISSES ME OFF----WHERE IS THAT AT?


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Mar 27 2006, 12:15 PM~5128749
> *i heard the box rear end wont work forgot who told me but they might be wrong?
> *


box rear end does work you just have to shorten your driveline


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2006, 12:23 AM~5139245
> *what the fuck is wrong with people????????????????????
> *


It's from the gansta rap & peppermint schnapps :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 29 2006, 03:46 PM~5143305
> *It's from the gansta rap & peppermint schnapps  :biggrin:
> *


some shit should just be a federal offense.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2006, 04:25 PM~5143584
> *some shit should just be a federal offense.
> *


Poor Glasshouse's..........First derbys and now this...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Glasshouse's in derbys is like getting shot but these donks for dorks is like burning because they are around and sitting in peoples driveways or God forbid, garages. :buttkick:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Just got my color bar....Ted Wells is one cool ass cat :thumbsup: I also got chrome adjustables for the rear but not sure if im going to use them yet :dunno:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 29 2006, 06:52 PM~5145186
> *Just got my color bar....Ted Wells is one cool ass cat  :thumbsup: I also got chrome adjustables for the rear but not sure if im going to use them yet  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE TRAILING ARMS AND HOW MUCH?

THEY LOOK KILLER!! :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 29 2006, 10:53 PM~5146200
> *WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE TRAILING ARMS AND HOW MUCH?
> 
> THEY LOOK KILLER!! :biggrin:
> *


Pro Hopper...they do look nice..But a couple of cats I know have snapped these..plus im not sure how high my rear lock up is going to be...I may just make my own & have them chromed...and we have been useing the swivel bushings on the uppers..and I like the way they work


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 29 2006, 10:07 PM~5146278
> *Pro Hopper...they do look nice..But a couple of cats I know have snapped these..plus im not sure how high my rear lock up is going to be...I may just make my own & have them chromed...and we have been useing the swivel bushings on the uppers..and I like the way they work
> *


Share some info on the swivel bushings.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 29 2006, 11:07 PM~5146278
> *Pro Hopper...they do look nice..But a couple of cats I know have snapped these..plus im not sure how high my rear lock up is going to be...I may just make my own & have them chromed...and we have been useing the swivel bushings on the uppers..and I like the way they work
> *



Im only using 6" front and 8" rear cylinders. I might look into something like those arms, the round tubing would look nice with a smoothed out and chrome 9" rear end.


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 28 2006, 05:25 PM~5137605
> *check out these I found on another thread
> :angry:
> *


That shit looks stupid!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2006, 11:13 PM~5146923
> *Im only using 6" front and 8" rear cylinders. I might look into something like those arms, the round tubing would look nice with a smoothed out and chrome 9" rear end.
> *


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Anybody have pics of my Glass? I lost mine on my computer.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2006, 11:13 PM~5146923
> *Im only using 6" front and 8" rear cylinders. I might look into something like those arms, the round tubing would look nice with a smoothed out and chrome 9" rear end.
> *


thats what im running on my house 6 and 8's! its funny to here people tell me im wrong for doing that!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Mar 30 2006, 10:35 AM~5148286
> *thats what im running on my house 6 and 8's! its funny to here people tell me im wrong for doing that!
> *



People these days want their cars to lift up like a sky scraper, I think thats funny shit, once I see a car lifted that high, I walk away from it and lose interest in it.



I like to ride low, no need to lift up too high, Im scared of heights.




Hey LOBO, I havent forgotten about your trim pieces, I just need to ship them out to you. No worries though, I will send the soon.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 30 2006, 12:38 AM~5146726
> *Share some info on the swivel bushings.
> *


These are the the shit...and they have zerk fittings so you can grease them


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 30 2006, 03:38 PM~5150427
> *People these days want their cars to lift up like a sky scraper, I think thats funny shit, once I see a car lifted that high, I walk away from it and lose interest in it.
> I like to ride low, no need to lift up too high, Im scared of heights.
> Hey LOBO, I havent forgotten about your trim pieces, I just need to ship them out to you. No worries though, I will send the soon.
> *


I hear you....I have 6 & 10 on mine now...but im going to do a higher lock up on the rear....To show off the chrome & paint...but the Impala is going to work...not saying by any means that it is a hopper or will ever be one...but it will do what it is supposed to do...the ass will lay just as low if not lower than it does now...now the front that is a diffrent story...I have always ran a full stack up front no matter what set up I have had but on the new frame the belly is split and 4 inches of the front x member have been cut (these frames hang real low) the insides were gusseted then plated with 1/2 and holes were drilled in the 1/2 & plug welded then welded on the outside...But if I don't like it then the arms will get shimmed the pumps & batterys downsized and back to the 6's & 10's :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

engine is complete 






























:biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

oh shit SHES ALIVE....


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

and now...for the feature presentation...

http://media.putfile.com/MOV01745

its loud, it sounds realllll goood tho, fuckin ey, the mic on the cam dont really pick it up the sound good cuz its so loud, but take my word for it

like tom said, "its scary" :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

blah blah blah rubber hoses yea yea, ill change them later, when its broken in too before anybody (else :uh: nasty84) talks shit :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 30 2006, 11:56 PM~5153874
> *and now...for the feature presentation...
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/MOV01745
> ...


 :biggrin: NEXT WE NEED TO SEE A "SMOKEY" BURNOUT!!!

SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy: sick!! cant wait till i get to that point with mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 30 2006, 09:51 PM~5153855
> *engine is complete
> 
> 
> ...


looking good keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SHIT IS SCARY!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 31 2006, 12:53 AM~5154468
> *  SHIT IS SCARY!
> *


GOOD WORK TOM, FINALLY WE CAUGHT A BREAK, STARTED ON THE FIRST TRY


AT LEAST ONE OF MY CARS STARTS NOW :roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Hell yea Homie, that shit sounds good as fuck. Shit got me all excited. Big props to you and Tom Homie, great work.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

No Smog pump? Homie you better hook it up with the Smog connect.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

NO SMOG WHAT? :biggrin:

I'M STILL TRYING TO FIGURE THAT OUT, I'LL LET U KNOW WHEN ITS DONE DEAL, GOTTA GET THE EXHAUST DONE ASAP


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 30 2006, 01:38 PM~5150427
> *People these days want their cars to lift up like a sky scraper, I think thats funny shit, once I see a car lifted that high, I walk away from it and lose interest in it.
> I like to ride low, no need to lift up too high, Im scared of heights.
> Hey LOBO, I havent forgotten about your trim pieces, I just need to ship them out to you. No worries though, I will send the soon.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Thats looking good, Travieso. If your car is older than 76', you are smog-exempt.
:thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 31 2006, 01:48 PM~5156986
> *Thats looking good, Travieso.  If your car is older than 76', you are smog-exempt.
> :thumbsup:
> *


I think in Cali is older than 75, 76 still require a Smog.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

for what i hear, if the car from 75 came eqiuped with smog pump then it needs to go thru smog test, if it doesnt then its exempt. 76 and up need to be smogged.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

1975 on down dont need smog 1976 on up need smog i have to smog my car this year it suck but what can i do


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 31 2006, 02:05 PM~5157322
> *I think in Cali is older than 75, 76 still require a Smog.
> *


YEA IT NEEDS SMOG 

THANKS TOPDOGG & EVERY1 ELSE, SHOULD'BE BE GETTIN EXAHUST DONE IN A FEW DAYS AND SMOG N TAGS :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 31 2006, 12:51 AM~5153855
> *engine is complete
> 
> 
> ...


looks sweet as fuck, what kinda exhuast you goin with?


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

i was like d d d d damn!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Mar 31 2006, 08:49 PM~5159461
> *looks sweet as fuck, what kinda exhuast you goin with?
> *


flowmasters and maybe 3" pipes


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I SHOULDA WENT WITH 3 I GOT 2 1/2 BUT STILL SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 1 2006, 10:16 AM~5161541
> *
> *


AAA is closed today fool



:biggrin: who needs a fuckin heater anyway? :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 1 2006, 10:17 AM~5161746
> *
> :biggrin: who needs a fuckin heater anyway? :biggrin:
> 
> ...


right here


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 1 2006, 01:47 PM~5162138
> *right here
> *


I was talkin bout the heater hoses, got em plugged off cuz the heater core leaks and tom and myself are too lazy to change it anyway :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 1 2006, 03:18 PM~5162219
> *I was talkin bout the heater hoses, got em plugged off cuz the heater core leaks and tom and myself are too lazy to change it anyway :biggrin:
> *


Anyone on here ever change one in a glasshouse?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Born In East L.A.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 1 2006, 04:18 PM~5162219
> *I was talkin bout the heater hoses, got em plugged off cuz the heater core leaks and tom and myself are too lazy to change it anyway :biggrin:
> *


i do that on all my cars lol


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

i went today and had my car smoged and it passed i was suprised now i know my car will pass all the time as long as i dont fuck with engen :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Apr 1 2006, 04:53 PM~5162648
> *i went today and had my car smoged and it passed i was suprised now i know my car will pass all the time as long as i dont fuck with engen :biggrin:
> *


lucky you :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 1 2006, 11:17 AM~5161746
> *AAA is closed today fool
> :biggrin: who needs a fuckin heater anyway? :biggrin:
> 
> ...








 :biggrin: i found out...if you hit about 70...these headers blow blue flames.... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MY APRIL FOOLS JOKE IN THE "FOR SALE" SECTION

I GOT A GOOD LAUGH OUT OF IT.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 2 2006, 01:16 AM~5164433
> *  :biggrin: i found out...if you hit about 70...these headers blow blue flames.... :0  :cheesy:
> *


:angry: quit playing wit my car fucker


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 2 2006, 01:49 AM~5164478
> *:angry: quit playing wit my car fucker
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 31 2006, 05:56 AM~5153874
> *and now...for the feature presentation...
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/MOV01745
> ...


that fucker sounds great in person,when tom rolled it out for teh first time in the complex 2 people came running outta their offices lookin around to see what all the noise was.

shit was funny. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

clean scale :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Apr 3 2006, 12:40 AM~5169014
> *clean scale :biggrin:
> *


Nice i've been trying to find one, but they never have them at the Pomona swapmeet.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 3 2006, 11:11 AM~5170725
> *Nice i've been trying to find one, but they never have them at the Pomona swapmeet.
> *


[attachmentid=523795]

[attachmentid=523796]

I GOT MINE AND YOU CAN GET YOURS FROM 
[attachmentid=523797]


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 3 2006, 01:09 PM~5171016
> *[attachmentid=523795]
> 
> [attachmentid=523796]
> ...


damn you...........I can NEVER find them models on e bay....I even went to the model threads on here and no one will sell me one


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 3 2006, 12:34 PM~5171171
> *damn you...........I can NEVER find them models on e bay....I even went to the model threads on here and no one will sell me one
> *


I HAVE HAD THAT FOR OVER A YEAR AND YET TO DO ANYTHING TO IT  

I'LL FIND YOU ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 3 2006, 01:57 PM~5171270
> *I HAVE HAD THAT FOR OVER A YEAR AND YET TO DO ANYTHING TO IT
> 
> I'LL FIND YOU ONE! :biggrin:
> *



       it's on


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 3 2006, 12:09 PM~5171016
> *[attachmentid=523795]
> 
> [attachmentid=523796]
> ...


No shit!!! :0 I'll keep my eyes open for one.  Thanks.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=524018]
I KNOW THIS IS A REPOST BUT I LOVE THIS PIC


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

GODDAMN, PG. 4 CAN'T HAVE THAT. TTT

[attachmentid=526103]


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I am proud to say I am now a proud owner of a Glasshouse!I picced up a 75 today(2 door of course)for next to nothing,and Its COMPLETE!It even has the Window mouldings!!!!
It dosent run and the ranny needs to be rebuilt,but I couldnt pass it up!No cancer,and the body is pretty straight except it needs a new hood!

Ill post pics in tha next cople days


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 4 2006, 10:59 PM~5181013
> *I am proud to say I am now a proud owner of a Glasshouse!I picced up a 75 today(2 door of course)for next to nothing,and Its COMPLETE!It even has the Window mouldings!!!!
> It dosent run and the ranny needs to be rebuilt,but I couldnt pass it up!No cancer,and the body is pretty straight except it needs a new hood!
> 
> ...


IMPALA OR CAPRICE?
VINYL TOP?
WAS IT THE LITTLE OLD LADY FROM UP THE STREET?

BY THE WAY CONGRATS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 4 2006, 11:08 PM~5181055
> *IMPALA OR CAPRICE?
> VINYL TOP?
> WAS IT THE LITTLE OLD LADY FROM UP THE STREET?
> ...


Yes sir,Vinyl top(but I think im gonna make it a full hard top)Caprice,and EXACTLY,the lil ol Lady up the strret,but she was out in a little town,in the cuts,and the car was for sale for 6 years!!!!

She had 2 of them but just sold the one(the one that ran)


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 4 2006, 11:32 PM~5181167
> *Yes sir,Vinyl top(but I think im gonna make it a full hard top)Caprice,and EXACTLY,the lil ol Lady up the strret,but she was out in a little town,in the cuts,and the car was for sale for 6 years!!!!
> 
> She had 2 of them but just sold the one(the one that ran)
> *


  HARD TOP ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 4 2006, 11:35 PM~5181186
> * HARD TOP ALL THE WAY!!
> *


yes sir


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 4 2006, 09:59 PM~5181013
> *I am proud to say I am now a proud owner of a Glasshouse!I picced up a 75 today(2 door of course)for next to nothing,and Its COMPLETE!It even has the Window mouldings!!!!
> It dosent run and the ranny needs to be rebuilt,but I couldnt pass it up!No cancer,and the body is pretty straight except it needs a new hood!
> 
> ...



congrats homie...can't wait to see some pics


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 4 2006, 10:32 PM~5181167
> *Yes sir,Vinyl top(but I think im gonna make it a full hard top)Caprice,and EXACTLY,the lil ol Lady up the strret,but she was out in a little town,in the cuts,and the car was for sale for 6 years!!!!
> 
> She had 2 of them but just sold the one(the one that ran)
> *


sweet

let me know if you wanna part it out :biggrin: :roflmao:



@ harborareaphil's today (brought my 'house' home :biggrin


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

glasshousesssss


tom drooling hahahha


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Apr 5 2006, 12:19 AM~5181401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im cool!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 4 2006, 11:33 PM~5181479
> *thanks homie,ima need a hood and a 76 clip soon(i dont plan on starting on the car till july)but ill get the pics up soon!
> 
> Im cool!
> *


wherez the pics fool


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 4 2006, 11:25 PM~5181438
> *glasshousesssss
> tom drooling hahahha
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 5 2006, 12:34 AM~5181484
> *wherez the pics fool
> *


by friday!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

and yes...thats a hyundai on 100's :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 4 2006, 11:42 PM~5181526
> *and yes...thats a hyundai on 100's :biggrin:
> *


yes it is


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## redman81 (Jan 17, 2006)

75


----------



## redman81 (Jan 17, 2006)

im tying to post pics


----------



## redman81 (Jan 17, 2006)

can somone tell me how to post a pic?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redman81_@Apr 5 2006, 01:54 AM~5181569
> *75
> *



where is a 75?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redman81_@Apr 5 2006, 12:01 AM~5181589
> *can somone tell me how to post a pic?
> *


check the News & Announcements forum, there's a thread in there on how to post pics


----------



## redman81 (Jan 17, 2006)

k hope this works


----------



## redman81 (Jan 17, 2006)

gr


----------



## redman81 (Jan 17, 2006)

more


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

its about time psta!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 5 2006, 09:43 AM~5182995
> *its about time psta!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Fam!
I know,it took me long enough!!!!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 5 2006, 12:25 AM~5181438
> *glasshousesssss
> tom drooling hahahha
> *











Hey Dog hit up 76 GLASSHOUSE i think he has a drivers side door in good condition.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 5 2006, 09:11 AM~5183190
> *Hey Dog hit up 76 GLASSHOUSE i think he has a drivers side door in good condition.
> *


good lookin out smurf, i already got extra set of clean ass doors n trunk lid tho :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

anyone got tthe pics of the light blue 75 rag that was from individualls that was fully done up?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got em


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP TO THE NEW OWNERS :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Raghouse is nice. But imagineif it had the matching interior.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=527118]
[attachmentid=527119]


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

ill post some more,these are from my phone!

I cant wait to get her home


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice house , i like the fog lights lol


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Apr 5 2006, 08:32 PM~5187239
> *nice house , i like the fog lights lol
> *


those are oG!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that shit gay as fuck lol


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Apr 5 2006, 08:40 PM~5187296
> *that shit gay as fuck lol
> *


haha!I know,you want them,Ill give them to you,no charge!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats alright , make custom color bars out of them and keep in in the front it might be the hattest new shit lol


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 5 2006, 08:01 PM~5187114
> *[attachmentid=527118]
> [attachmentid=527119]
> *


KC LIGHTS AND SKIRTS, WHAT MORE COULD YOU ASK FOR? WELL, MAYBE A NEW HOOD

*I LIKE IT HOMIE!*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=527240]
[attachmentid=527238]
[attachmentid=527235]
[attachmentid=527241]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

is there a vinly on there or is it a hard top??


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Vinyl,whats left of it.

Im gonna take it off,and make it a hard top!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you need to do that i swear my shit looked like that untill i took it off and seen the very sad news


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Apr 5 2006, 09:54 PM~5187729
> *you need to do that i swear my shit looked like that untill i took it off and seen the very sad news
> *


actually the top is pretty much gone!you can rub your had across it and it will take it off sections at a time,and no body rot or cancer,and VERY MINOR rust!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats good to hear, im still mad i lost my 76 i had very big plans 4 it but im commin again


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

i ve been away from the thread for a few months(doing real important stuff, like saving the world in off-topic :cheesy: ) and finally got a pic together to post of my 74 rag..more to come..car needs everything..top,int, floors and trunk need to be replaced..good news is the body is solid,metal patching was done 10 years ago....eventually i want to do like a silver body black top...or black every thing..seeing some of harbor area phil's pics inspired me to go og colors. i was gonna go bright and wild...thanks gloss hogg for resizing this pic ...by the way, there is no way in hell that the 14inch standard wheel at the back will ever see the road on this ride!!! [attachmentid=527296]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tight 74 vert homie


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Apr 5 2006, 08:15 PM~5187874
> *tight 74 vert homie
> *


thx homie...i have my work cut out for me on this one though..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Apr 5 2006, 10:13 PM~5187864
> *i ve been away from the thread for a few months(doing real important stuff, like saving the world in off-topic :cheesy: ) and finally got a pic together to post of my 74 rag..more to come..car needs everything..top,int, floors and trunk need to be replaced..good news is the body is solid,metal patching was done 10 years ago....eventually i want to do like a silver body black top...or black every thing..seeing some of harbor area phil's pics inspired me to go og colors. i was gonna go bright and wild...thanks gloss hogg for resizing this pic  ...by the way, there is no way in hell that the 14inch standard wheel at the back will ever see the road on this ride!!! [attachmentid=527296]
> *


 :biggrin: THAT WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. GET A CADDY OR CAPRICE REAR END LIKR THIS ONE
[attachmentid=527366]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2006, 11:23 AM~5184115
> *got em
> *



dam..forgot about that car.....  


last i heard it was all apart?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats to all the new glasshouse owners....


:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 5 2006, 09:13 PM~5187472
> *KC LIGHTS AND SKIRTS, WHAT MORE COULD YOU ASK FOR? WELL, MAYBE A NEW HOOD
> 
> I LIKE IT HOMIE!
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn rick... nice uffin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2006, 12:46 AM~5188517
> *damn rick... nice uffin:
> *


Thanks Coast.
Cant wait till you get your hands on it and lay some paint on her!


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 6 2006, 08:29 AM~5189571
> *Thanks Coast.
> Cant wait till you get your hands on it and lay some paint on her!
> *


HOMIE ALL I CAN SAY IS --SEE--. IM VERY HAPPY FOR YOU I KNOW YOUR GONNA MAKE US PROUD


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 1 2004, 10:58 AM~1476297
> *tight
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT
:thumbsup: THATS CLEAN *****


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 5 2006, 10:34 PM~5188242
> * congrats to all the new glasshouse owners....
> :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

i need some window switches anybody got some? for both driver n pass. sides 

and a speedometer cuz tom broke mine :biggrin:


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 5 2006, 07:03 PM~5187405
> *haha!I know,you want them,Ill give them to you,no charge!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

So Dirty is that out of the cop caprice???.....Did you take any measurements??? damn that is a beefy rear sway bar :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 6 2006, 01:48 PM~5191050
> *So Dirty is that out of the cop caprice???.....Did you take any measurements??? damn that is a beefy rear sway bar  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


NO I DIDN'T TAKE ANY MEASUREMENTS WHEN I FIRST GOT IT, I AM KEEPING IT AT MY HOMIES HOUSE FOR RIGHT NOW SINCE THE PLACE I GOT IT FUCKED UP AND SAID I HAD A POSI WHEN IT DIDN'T. THEY ARE TRYING TO FIND ME THE RIGHT ONE IF NOT THEY SAID THAT THEY WOULD GIVE ME A COMPLETE REFUND. BUT HONESTLY IF THEY CUT ME A BREAK ON THE PRICE I PAID I'LL KEEP IT BECAUSE I HACE SEEN USED POSI UNITS ON EBAY FROM $50-$100 AND I'D GET TO KEEP THE DISC AND THAT FUCKING MONSTER SWAY BAR!!!!  

BRAND NEW EATON POSI UNIT $439.88 @ SUMMIT.COM


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

so i figured out why my rear lights didn't work.....no light bulbs :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 6 2006, 08:53 PM~5193382
> *so i figured out why my rear lights didn't work.....no light bulbs :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


 :twak:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

TTT


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

I need the chrome that goes around the conv top, for a 74,75 caprice, also does anybody know if the chrome pieces out of a 71,72,73 would fit any help would be apreciated thanks


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2006, 10:23 AM~5184115
> *got em
> *


Isn't this "El Jugador" from Individuals??? Or did that one go to Japan? This one looks clean!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

What year caprice rear end works??? Bolts right up with the disc brakes and everything huh?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

possy rear ends bad for lolos......wont last long if you install it.....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 7 2006, 01:25 PM~5196954
> *possy rear ends bad for lolos......wont last long if you  install it.....
> *


WHY IS THAT?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 7 2006, 12:36 PM~5196638
> *What year caprice rear end works??? Bolts right up with the disc brakes and everything huh?
> *


IT WILL BOLT UP BUT I THINK THERE WILL BE A LOT OF ODDS AND ENDS THAT WILL NEED TO BE ADDRESSED SUCH AS PARKING BRAKE CABLES BRAKE SYSTEM AND LITTLE SHIT LIKE THAT THE PROGRESS WILL BE TRACKED IN MY PERSONAL TOPIC ABOUT MY CAR. I'LL KEEP Y'ALL UPDATED IN HERE TOO!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 7 2006, 02:06 PM~5197127
> *IT WILL BOLT UP BUT I THINK THERE WILL BE A LOT OF ODDS AND ENDS THAT WILL NEED TO BE ADDRESSED SUCH AS PARKING BRAKE CABLES BRAKE SYSTEM AND LITTLE SHIT LIKE THAT THE PROGRESS WILL BE TRACKED IN MY PERSONAL TOPIC ABOUT MY CAR. I'LL KEEP Y'ALL UPDATED IN HERE TOO!
> *


COO. GOOD LOOKING OUT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 7 2006, 02:25 PM~5196954
> *possy rear ends bad for lolos......wont last long if you  install it.....
> *



I would worry about having a posi-rear riding on 5.20's and turning around corners, seems like it would hurt the tires if the rear is locked, the inside tire is going to break traction.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 7 2006, 04:08 PM~5198197
> *I would worry about having a posi-rear riding on 5.20's and turning around corners, seems like it would hurt the tires if the rear is locked, the inside tire is going to break traction.
> *


I SEE YOUR POINT BUT ANYONE WITH HYDRAULICS CAN FORGET ABOUT A CAR WITH THE ALIGNMENT BEING WITHIN SPEC. A CUT CAR EQUALS PREMATURE AND UNEVEN TIRE WEAR, NO MATTER HOW YOU SLICE IT UNLESS YOU DON'T DRIVE IT. SEEING THAT HYDRAULICS IS MY NEXT STEP AND THE REASON I GOT A SHORTER REAR END OUT OF A '95 CAPRICE ANYWAY. I HAVE GIVEN UP ON A 100% IN SPEC. ALIGNMENT. I FEEL THAT A L.S.D IS NOT GOING TO DO ANYMORE DAMAGE TO MY TIRES THAN SWITCHES WOULD DO. 

PLUS I AM NOT GOING TO DO A FULL LOCKING DIFF(WIELDING SPIDER GEARS) :nono: , WHICH SOUNDS LIKE WHAT Y'ALL ARE REFERING TO. THERE IS A DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A LIMITED SLIP DIFFERENTIAL AND A FULL LOCING DIFFERENTIAL. 

HERE IS A LITTLE DISCRIPTION ON AN EATON UNIT WHICH IS WHAT I PREFER

*Eaton Positraction* Muscle cars, hot rods and mild off-road vehicles should look to Eatons limited-slip differential for their traction answers. And the fact is, Eatons Positraction units are virtually bullet proof. They have precision forged gears for high impact strength and durability, Formula One race-bred carbon friction discs for lifelong, chatter-free operation, and a spring pre-load pack combined with a field proven, high performance cast iron case for unbelievable durability. Eaton Positractions are rebuildable and can be upgraded to 200lb, 400lb, or 800lb springs and plates. You can also upgrade the clutch packs from 14 discs to 18 or 22 steel discs for more aggressiveness.


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

just wanted to see how everyone in glasshouse fest is doing---been awhile since i was in here


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 6 2006, 11:36 AM~5190642
> *
> 
> and a speedometer cuz tom broke mine :biggrin:
> *





:0 ...YES I ADMIT I BROKE IT........













BY LETTING YOU TRY TO INSTALL IT  








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches and thangs (Jun 11, 2005)

I was just woundering if a four door frame can fit a convertable?

Does any one know where I can find two good doors for a 75' convertable

and will a two door hard top doors work on a convertable ?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 7 2006, 01:03 PM~5197109
> *WHY IS THAT?
> *


because of the gear ratio and the small wheel and tires that we put on lolo's..... it will be working harder than what its was actually designed for and wear out alot faster... one of my homies had one in his shit when he bought it, he put the wires on, lifted it and bam... less than a year later had to replace it..... at least that's what the rear end mechanic told him..... and this dude rebuilds rear ends every day so he would know....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 7 2006, 10:12 PM~5200488
> *because of the gear ratio and the small wheel and tires that we put on lolo's..... it will be working harder than what its was actually designed for and wear out alot faster... one of my homies had one in his shit when he bought it, he put the wires on, lifted it and bam... less than a year later had to replace it..... at least that's what the rear end mechanic told him..... and this dude rebuilds rear ends every day so he would know....
> *


WELL, HE SHOUD HAVE WENT WITH A TALLER GEAR. BUT HONESTY HE MORE THAN LIKELY GOT FUCKED BUY REAR END MECHANIC. I REALLY SHOULDN'T SAY THAT BECAUSE THAT IS WHAT I DO FOR A LIVING MYSELF.

SO I AM WONDERING WAS IT A NEW OR USED POSI UNIT ALSO WAS IT A SINGLE TRAC WITH THE SPIDER GEARS WIELDED (FULL LOCK) THAT WILL FUCK SOME SHIT UP. THERE ARE MUTIPLE BRANDS AND STYLES OF POSITIVE TRACTION DIFFERENTIALS SOME ARE GOOD FOR THE STREETS AND SOME ARE NOT.
I BELIVE IN THE EATON UNITS WHICH IS WHAT I AM MORE THAN LIKELY GOING FOR. I DON'T THINK IF IT IS SET UP RIGHT AND I DO MY HOMEWORK ON THE CLUTCHS I USE IN THE LSD UNIT, THAT I WILL HAVE A PROBLEM. 

WE ALL GOTTA HELP EACH OTHER OUT


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

rear end dude didn't rip him off, rear end dude didn't do any of the work, just gave his opinion on why, and that's all it was was an opinion.... it was a full lock,that of course was used it was in the ride when he got it..... and some other mechanic told him he'd be better off using a limited slip in a lolo than a posi.... i dunno.....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 7 2006, 10:33 PM~5200639
> *rear end dude didn't rip him off, rear end dude didn't do any of the work, just gave his opinion on why, and that's all it was was an opinion.... it was a full lock,that of course was used it was in the ride when he got it..... and some other mechanic told him he'd be better off using a limited slip in a lolo than a posi.... i dunno.....
> *


OK SO HE DIDN'T GET RIPPED OFF, MY BAD ON THAT SEE THAT FULL LOCK SHIT IS NOT WHAT I AM GETTING, BECAUSE IT WILL DO ALL THOSE BAD THINGS THAT EVERYONE HAVE BEEN TLAKING ABOUT ON HERE. 

FOR THE RECORD: I AM GETTING A *LIMITED SLIP DIFFERENTIAL.* THE GLASSHOUSE WILL BE FINE. :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I GOT 2 DOOR HARDTOP DOORS IF YOU NEED EM!! Make me an offer! Comes with doors panels windows manual windows though. minimal rust. :happysad:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.megahobby.com/cgi-bin/shopper.e...archResult.html




:biggrin: get ready fellas....here they come...i wonder how many i can fit in my garage......


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 9 2006, 07:09 PM~5208943
> * http://www.megahobby.com/cgi-bin/shopper.e...archResult.html
> :biggrin: get ready fellas....here they come...i wonder how many i can fit in my garage......
> *


Link doent work for me..........did you get alot of them???.....I just bought one last friday........Thanks for the line Dirty


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Apr 9 2006, 06:09 PM~5208943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ANYTIME HOMIE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Apr 9 2006, 06:09 PM~5208943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ANYTIME HOMIE


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

http://www.megahobby.com/cgi-bin/shopper.e...on&key=AMT38454


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Apr 9 2006, 10:14 PM~5210645
> *http://www.megahobby.com/cgi-bin/shopper.e...on&key=AMT38454
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT THEY RE-RELEASED THEM!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Apr 9 2006, 11:14 PM~5210645
> *http://www.megahobby.com/cgi-bin/shopper.e...on&key=AMT38454
> 
> 
> *



buy me one punk. :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

heres one from the ealry 80s, my older homies ride from carnales unidos CC back in the day..merced califas  

[attachmentid=532165]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN THAT 74 IS REAL OG HARD :0 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sorry about the link...but you get the idea......




76's for $12.95... :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

my car is done !!! thanks to gloss hogg for pulling an all-nighter (probably 15 minutes) to get my shit ready!!!!  [attachmentid=532317]


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Apr 10 2006, 01:10 PM~5213906
> *my car is done !!! thanks to gloss hogg for pulling an all-nighter (probably 15 minutes) to get my shit ready!!!!  [attachmentid=532317]
> *


Damn That's fucken Nice right there Homie.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

newbie here! :biggrin: heres some pics of my glasshouse for you guys. i know its a little dirty, but im waiting for it to stop raining up here in nor cal to shine her up real nice. yeah, those are real daytons! plans for it are candy tangerine with jumbo flake. tan interior. and of course JUICE! let me know what you think.  thanks fellas!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Apr 10 2006, 12:10 PM~5213906
> *my car is done !!! thanks to gloss hogg for pulling an all-nighter (probably 15 minutes) to get my shit ready!!!!  [attachmentid=532317]
> *


damn Manu, that shit tight as fuck.... i really like the color


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

NorCal, sweet ryde, but next time can you make the pics a bit smaller


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 10 2006, 12:23 PM~5214362
> *damn Manu, that shit tight as fuck.... i really like the color
> *


....sorry everyone....PHOTO SHOP....WAHH WAHH WAHH.( the sound they played when you lost on a 70's game show


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 10 2006, 03:26 PM~5214394
> *NorCal, sweet ryde, but next time can you make the pics a bit smaller
> *



lets just be glad he isnt an ignorant donk rider.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Apr 10 2006, 06:01 PM~5215940
> *....sorry everyone....PHOTO SHOP....WAHH WAHH WAHH.( the sound they played when you lost on a 70's game show
> *


damn good photo shop job then homie.... when you commin thru the NW?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

THAT IS ONE BADASS GLASS


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

im still looking for a glasshouse,,let me know if you see one for sale anywhere,
and ttt for my fellow glasshouse peeps,


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 11 2006, 01:57 PM~5220977
> *im still looking for a glasshouse,,let me know if you see one for sale anywhere,
> and ttt for my fellow glasshouse peeps,
> *


i got a homie selling a 76 caprice for $3500


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Apr 11 2006, 04:00 PM~5221349
> *i got a homie selling a 76 caprice for $3500
> *





GOT PICS


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Where can I buy a new trunk seal at??


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 11 2006, 10:18 PM~5224153
> *Where can I buy a new trunk seal at??
> *


"new" and glasshouse parts don't mix  lol, jp i donno if anybody sells them


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 11 2006, 10:31 AM~5220101
> *damn good photo shop job then homie.... when you commin thru the NW?
> *


 gloss hogg did the photoshop :biggrin: ....i might go to chehalis...but definately portland or yakima later this summer..looking forward to meeting up with old friends and the new ones !!!! ONE LOVE TO THE GLASSHOUSE NATION


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 11 2006, 09:40 PM~5224199
> *"new" and glasshouse parts don't mix  lol, jp i donno if anybody sells them
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 12 2006, 12:22 AM~5224516
> *:ugh:
> *


i think i saw em on ebay


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 11 2006, 12:43 PM~5220158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tightest thing about this car was it WASNT trailored!
Homie drove it from L.A to tha show and bacc!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Apr 11 2006, 05:29 PM~5221930
> *GOT PICS
> *


I don't think anyone of us in this Topic is going to hook you up with the connect to a GlassHouse for Sale, especially when we know what you're going to do with it. Just my 2.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 11 2006, 10:18 PM~5224153
> *Where can I buy a new trunk seal at??
> *


B, try impala bob's


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Apr 11 2006, 11:09 PM~5224294
> *gloss hogg did the photoshop :biggrin: ....i might go to chehalis...but definately portland or yakima later this summer..looking forward to meeting up with old friends and the new ones !!!! ONE LOVE TO THE GLASSHOUSE NATION
> *


koo, hope to met up with ya then....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER+Apr 11 2006, 11:18 PM~5224153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Apr 10 2006, 02:10 PM~5213906
> *my car is done !!! thanks to gloss hogg for pulling an all-nighter (probably 15 minutes) to get my shit ready!!!!  [attachmentid=532317]
> *


hhaha that would br tight :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 12 2006, 09:46 AM~5225833
> *I don't think anyone of us in this Topic is going to hook you up with the connect to a GlassHouse for Sale, especially when we know what you're going to do with it. Just my 2.
> *



glass hOWNED


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

POST UP FOR MARKY


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 12 2006, 10:46 AM~5225833
> *I don't think anyone of us in this Topic is going to hook you up with the connect to a GlassHouse for Sale, especially when we know what you're going to do with it. Just my 2.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Preach on cousin...preach on


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Apr 12 2006, 01:24 PM~5228192
> *POST UP FOR MARKY
> *


thats one clean glasshouse :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Bump-a-tee-bump


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

PAGE THREE NOT ON MY CLOCK

*TTT*
[attachmentid=536517]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Fucking metal is KILLING me...I got a 4X8 sheet of 1/4 & a 4X8 sheet of 3/8 for the low low "hookup" price of $500.00 :uh: This may be the last frame I do for myself....at them prices :angry:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 14 2006, 01:16 PM~5241614
> *Fucking metal is KILLING me...I got a 4X8 sheet of 1/4 & a 4X8 sheet of 3/8 for the low low "hookup" price of $500.00  :uh: This may be the last frame I do for myself....at them prices  :angry:
> *


That's messed up Homie. So you're doing a Full wrap? I was thinking just the belly and the other stress points front and rear, what do you think?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 15 2006, 09:04 AM~5247154
> *That's messed up Homie. So you're doing a Full wrap? I was thinking just the belly and the other stress points front and rear, what do you think?
> *


i guess it depends if you gonna clown it like you do ur cutlass lol :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 15 2006, 11:04 AM~5247154
> *That's messed up Homie. So you're doing a Full wrap? I was thinking just the belly and the other stress points front and rear, what do you think?
> *



Im going to work the car alittle...so its a full wrap w/ split belly did a few thing to the rear to get a nice lock up on it...these last to sheets will be more than enough to finish it up


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

got some flics of the ride today


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

got some flics of the ride today


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Apr 15 2006, 05:02 PM~5249880
> *got some flics of the ride today
> *


 clean ass vert homie
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Apr 15 2006, 08:02 PM~5249880
> *got some flics of the ride today
> *



:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 16 2006, 01:00 PM~5060997
> *what did that car do 50 or 55 is what I heard .....Just wondering  :biggrin:
> *


NO THATS NOT RIGHT VMAXX DID NOT DO THE SET UP ON THAT GLASSHOUSE. CHAVO & TEE AT ONESTOP HYDRAULICS DID THE SET UP . VMAXX HAD NOTING TO DO WITH THIS CAR.AND IT WAS IN THE 50'S. AND THIS IS FROM THE GUY WHO BULIT THE CAR BEAR WAS THE OWNER.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@Apr 15 2006, 11:53 PM~5251441
> *NO THATS NOT RIGHT VMAXX DID NOT DO THE SET UP ON THAT  GLASSHOUSE.  CHAVO & TEE AT ONESTOP HYDRAULICS DID THE SET UP . VMAXX HAD NOTING TO DO WITH THIS CAR.AND IT WAS IN THE 50'S. AND THIS IS FROM THE GUY WHO BULIT THE CAR BEAR WAS THE OWNER.
> *


Coo, so what's the set up on it? Maybe you can share some Info. I'm interested on how many batteries and what size cylinders on the rear. I'm only interested in the standing three.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 15 2006, 11:16 AM~5247424
> *i guess it depends if you gonna clown it like you do ur cutlass lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


I love hitting them switches Homie. :biggrin:  I think i'll go with a partial wrap. Stress points and the belly all four sides of it. I really want it to do stand on three, haven't really seen any do a standing three.


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks 76Glasshouse dlinehustler


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I almost stabbed this fool that tryed buying my car for a demo derby yesterday :cheesy:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 16 2006, 11:23 AM~5253517
> *I almost stabbed this fool that tryed buying my car for a demo derby yesterday  :cheesy:
> *


i tell you what tho i'd rather watch them tear one up at a derby that tear one up by high rydin it.... at least then som,e people are enjoying it and not laughing at it....


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

[attachmentid=541284]
[attachmentid=541285]
[attachmentid=541286] 
:biggrin:
here's some pic of my set up 14 4 the back 8 4 the front and 8 gel battery i need to do some upgrade to the front pump but that woun't be tell later


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

the car had 4 pumps 14 batteries, and 16's in the back.it is now a single pump with two to the back and 10 batteries and 12's in back.
[attachmentid=541316]
[attachmentid=541318]
[attachmentid=541320]


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@Apr 17 2006, 03:30 AM~5257565
> *the car had 4 pumps 14 batteries, and 16's in the back.it is now a single pump with two to the back and 10 batteries and 12's in back.
> [attachmentid=541316]
> [attachmentid=541318]
> ...


Thanks Homie. Good looking out. Does it still stand on three with 10 batteries?:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Do you got a pic of the ass locked out????.....I was going to get at V Max about the rear cylinders....We have been using them in one of our hoppers for a few years now and I like them


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 16 2006, 07:48 PM~5255278
> *i tell you what tho i'd rather watch them tear one up at a derby that tear one up by high rydin it.... at least then som,e people are enjoying it and not laughing at it....
> *


i have to disagree on that


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 17 2006, 06:47 PM~5262156
> *:biggrin:
> *






    



-the top :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Finally here i go. The reason why i'm always on this Topic supporting my Addiction.:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

And that's it for now folks.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks clean as hell...just that one side but that ant nothing.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 17 2006, 09:22 PM~5262735
> *Looks clean as hell...just that one side but that ant nothing.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie. I have everything already thanks to 76GLASSHOUSE and Another Homie on here 76CLASSIC.  I will be looking at yours for set up ideas. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

WHO WAS IT ON HERE THAT SHAVED THE TRIM OFF THIER REAR BUMPER. I REMEMBER THEY SAID IT WAS A BITCH. BUT WERE THOSE CAP BOLTS ALREADY IN THE BUMPER OR DID YOU HAVE TO GET SOME NEW ONES? I WAS LOOKING AT MY BUMPER FROM THE SIDE AND I NOTICED THERE WERE LITTL BUMPS IN THE TRIM CONSISTANT TO WHERE THE CAPS WOULD BE

JUST WONDERING

I THINK IT WAS PHIL


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY, FROM TULSA, OK. I BELIEVE


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Apr 17 2006, 08:02 PM~5262552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I TOOK MINE OFF MY FRONT BUMPER, JUST GOT A PAIR OF GLOVES AND PEELED THEM RIGHT OFF LOL, WELL THEY WERE FALLING OFF ANYWAY :biggrin:

BUT YEA, TOM SAID IT WAS A BITCH TO GET HIS OFF


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i have the panel that goes between the window and the trunk, chromed still in the package from the plater, if anyones interested...


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 17 2006, 09:22 PM~5263097
> *i have the panel that goes between the window and the trunk, chromed still in the package from the plater, if anyones interested...
> *


POST SOME PICS COAST


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i just put my batteries to charge. probably wont be able to post any till tomorrow


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 17 2006, 09:02 AM~5258719
> *Thanks Homie. Good looking out.  Does it still stand on three with 10 batteries?:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yes it does ,still has 2pumps to the back, i will check to see if ihave one with the back locked up. will post later.


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

SOME TIMES I WANT TO SALE THE GLASS BUT LOOKING AT THIS TOPIC KOULD MAKE ME KEEP IT AND FLIP IT BUT THE KAR JUST SITS IN THE DRIVE WAY I ONLY DRIVE IT JUST TOO KEEP THE BATT. KOOL SO IT DON'T DIE HERE A FLICK TOO KEEP IN THA MIX


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@Apr 17 2006, 11:36 PM~5263644
> *yes it does ,still has 2pumps to the back, i will check to see if ihave one with the back locked up. will post later.
> *


Thanks Homie, goodlooking out. :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 17 2006, 10:16 PM~5263061
> *CONGRATS AGAIN SMURF, LOOKS SOLID AS FUCK  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> I TOOK MINE OFF MY FRONT BUMPER, JUST GOT A PAIR OF GLOVES AND PEELED THEM RIGHT OFF LOL, WELL THEY WERE FALLING OFF ANYWAY :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie.  I'll post some more pictures as soon as i get this fucker running. :uh: I need to change the flywheel and then it's straight to the body shop.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 17 2006, 09:14 PM~5263046
> *ROLLERZ ONLY, FROM TULSA, OK. I BELIEVE
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




well ro finally got a badass car in the club


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 17 2006, 11:19 PM~5263830
> *Thanks Homie.   I'll post some more pictures as soon as i get this fucker running. :uh: I need to change the flywheel and then it's straight to the body shop.
> *





 paint...shop....dam..i love the sound of that... :biggrin: 



 and those rubber pieces will fall of with a small torch :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 18 2006, 12:50 AM~5263916
> * paint...shop....dam..i love the sound of that... :biggrin:
> and those rubber pieces will fall of with a small torch :cheesy:
> *


I'm not letting it sit for long this time around Homie.  You're talking about the bumper pieces?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 17 2006, 11:19 PM~5263830
> *Thanks Homie.   I'll post some more pictures as soon as i get this fucker running. :uh: I need to change the flywheel and then it's straight to the body shop.
> *


:0 DAAMN CHECK U OUT FOOL! :biggrin:

 TELL TOM TO CHANGE THAT SHIT FOOL, THAT FUCKER AINT GOT SHIT TO DO ANYWAY HE ALREADY DONE WITH MINE :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 18 2006, 11:59 AM~5266204
> *:0 DAAMN CHECK U OUT FOOL! :biggrin:
> 
> TELL TOM TO CHANGE THAT SHIT FOOL, THAT FUCKER AINT GOT SHIT TO DO ANYWAY HE ALREADY DONE WITH MINE :biggrin:
> *


  I'LL ASK HIM.  :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 16 2006, 04:48 PM~5255278
> *i tell you what tho i'd rather watch them tear one up at a derby that tear one up by high rydin it.... at least then som,e people are enjoying it and not laughing at it....
> *


Atleast when there fad dies and we get them back they'll already be painted...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Apr 18 2006, 01:09 AM~5263795
> *SOME TIMES I WANT TO SALE THE GLASS BUT LOOKING AT THIS TOPIC KOULD MAKE ME KEEP IT AND FLIP IT BUT THE KAR JUST SITS IN THE DRIVE WAY I ONLY DRIVE IT JUST TOO KEEP THE BATT. KOOL SO IT DON'T DIE HERE A FLICK TOO KEEP IN THA MIX
> *


 :0 That's clean as hell....You should do it up.....Most of us would have killed to have a Glasshouse that nice to start with


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@Apr 18 2006, 12:36 AM~5263644
> *i will check to see if ihave one with the back locked up. will post later.
> *



:thumbsup: Thanks homie....I wanna see what 16's look like locked out in the back....Give me a better idea of were I wanna go


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Every once in a while I see a silver 76 or so 2 door with the rectangle lights and its this little old white lady driving it. Its clean with skirts and vinyl top but the weird part is the big quarter windows that makes it a "glass house" is vinyl wrapped small like a fleetwood coupe window on the 2 door 85 caddys. Has any body seen one like that? Cars clean I wanna catch it parked so i can get a pic of it.


----------



## luv_m_dropped (Sep 1, 2005)

BEFORE I BOUGHT MY 64 I SPENT ALMOST A YEAR LOOKING FOR A 75-76 CAPRICE AND I COULD NOT FIND ONE HERE BEING FROM SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA (NOT EVEN THE RECYCLER) I THOUGHT I WAS DA ONLY ONE IN THE WORLD THAT LOVED GLASSHOUSE'S, AND FOR SURE THERE BE ONE OUT THERE FOR ME I GUESS I WAS WRONG.......  ALL I WANT IS SONTHING LIKE THIS... IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK FOR?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2006, 03:20 PM~5267632
> *Every once in a while I see a silver 76 or so 2 door with the rectangle lights and its this little old white lady driving it. Its clean with skirts and vinyl top but the weird part is the big quarter windows that makes it a "glass house" is vinyl wrapped small like a fleetwood coupe window on the 2 door 85 caddys. Has any body seen one like that? Cars clean I wanna catch it parked so i can get a pic of it.
> *


yes


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luv_m_dropped_@Apr 18 2006, 04:44 PM~5268228
> *BEFORE I BOUGHT MY 64 I SPENT ALMOST A YEAR LOOKING FOR A 75-76 CAPRICE AND I COULD NOT FIND ONE HERE BEING FROM SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA (NOT EVEN THE RECYCLER) I THOUGHT I WAS DA ONLY ONE IN THE WORLD THAT LOVED GLASSHOUSE'S, AND FOR SURE THERE BE ONE OUT THERE FOR ME I GUESS I WAS WRONG.......    ALL I WANT IS SONTHING LIKE THIS... IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK FOR?
> *


orange county


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 18 2006, 05:46 PM~5268246
> *yes
> 
> 
> ...


Thats it exactly! Her vinyl top is silver like the car. This thing is clean too. I just saw it today on my way to work. The old lady looks like shes scared to drive it! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

this is the little old lady's car of my dreams...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hey smurf let me know.....we can hook that shit up at the shop :biggrin: 






:cheesy: *oh one more pic...this just clowns it


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Apr 17 2006, 11:09 PM~5263795
> *SOME TIMES I WANT TO SALE THE GLASS BUT LOOKING AT THIS TOPIC KOULD MAKE ME KEEP IT AND FLIP IT BUT THE KAR JUST SITS IN THE DRIVE WAY I ONLY DRIVE IT JUST TOO KEEP THE BATT. KOOL SO IT DON'T DIE HERE A FLICK TOO KEEP IN THA MIX
> *


you outta SAC bro...there was one like that but a 75 that i got the number for at a cruise night a couple years back


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 18 2006, 10:33 PM~5270190
> * this is the little old lady's car of my dreams...
> *


i feel ya bro.....theres a black one up here in STOCKTON that some old man drives that clean like that one....hes said hes leavin it to his grandson when he goes....he takes his ol lady to the mall and parks all by himself with his lil radio on the dash and waits for her......havent seen him in a while,,hope he hasnt passed yet.but i know where he lives :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 18 2006, 11:36 PM~5270210
> * hey smurf let me know.....we can hook that shit up at the shop :biggrin:
> 
> *


Thank's Homie. I'll let you know as soon as i'm ready.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Ill slang mine for 4 g's... 70,000 original mile car


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 17 2006, 09:22 PM~5263097
> *i have the panel that goes between the window and the trunk, chromed still in the package from the plater, if anyones interested...
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 18 2006, 11:33 PM~5270190
> * this is the little old lady's car of my dreams...
> 
> 
> ...



Man all the lil ol ladys roll the silver ones!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 19 2006, 02:38 PM~5273158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm me a price please :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

DATS SOME CLEAN CHROME COAST


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

heres mine. 88 year old ladys car. she bit the dust, and i reaped the benefits. 117,xxx mi. *all original* (except the grill i painted it) car sat since 1993. 
im gettin it ready for a lift and some 30's :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 18 2006, 03:35 PM~5267288
> *:0  That's clean as hell....You should do it up.....Most of us would have killed to have a Glasshouse that nice to start with
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: IT'S JUST ALOT WHEN YOU GOT TOO PLEASE THE FAMILY( WIFE & KIDS) THEY WANT THIS BIG BOAT, IM TRING TO GET A HOG, THATS LIKE DOING A LOT WHEN YOU HAVE 6 KARS AND FIXING ON OTHER PROJECTS TOO. SYHIT YOU START LOOKING AROUND AT THINGS. YOU HAVE TO RE-GROUP


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2006, 03:18 PM~5274516
> *Man all the lil ol ladys roll the silver ones!
> *



I WONDER IF THIS OLD MAN HAS ANY IDEA HOW BAD WE JOCK HIS CAR!





SOMEONE RUN HIS PLATES..INVITE HIM TO GLASSFEST............





 *just so he knows....whenever he's ready...i'll pay whatever you want for it :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Capric...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

bored :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 dam foo...


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 20 2006, 09:58 PM~5283412
> *:0 dam foo...
> *


spring cleaning :biggrin:


----------



## regalsncaprices (Apr 17, 2006)

i just got my grandmas 76 caprice classic. its mint condition, nothin added yet. would u consider that a glasshouse even tho its a 4 door and it doesnt have that big window in the back seat...j/w. i already know w/ the answer is but that muh fucker is CLEAN


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 20 2006, 10:00 PM~5283426
> *spring cleaning :biggrin:
> *



i hope you remember where everything went?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 20 2006, 10:07 PM~5283458
> *i hope you remember where everything went?
> 
> 
> *


i sure don't


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

damn mrtravieso. you must have been real bored.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Apr 20 2006, 11:19 PM~5283716
> *damn mrtravieso. you must have been real bored.
> *


HAHA :biggrin: WELL I HAD NO MUSIC IN THE G/S SO I WAS GONNA PUT THE ALPINE N, SOME FRESH 6X9s AND ALL THAT

BUT THE CLUSTER WAS FUCKD UP, LOOKS LIKE THEY CHEWED IT OR SOMETHIN LOL, LUCKY FOR ME SMURF HOOKED ME UP WITH AN EXTRA CLUSTER WEN I BOUGHT THE CAR FROM HIM, IT WAS STILL FRESH, WASN'T CUT FOR A RADIO YET, SO I DID, AND WELL I HAD TO TAKE THE DASH PAD OFF ANYWAY NEED TO GET A NEW ONE, AND PUT THE RADIO IN, AMP, AND 6X9s IN THE REAR DECK AND 6.5s IN THE KICK PANELS 


 FUCKIN TIRED


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 20 2006, 02:42 AM~5276927
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Capric...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> ...



damn thing went pretty cheap


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

looking at those pix off ebay makes it seem like the car has 148.00 mi rather then 48.000 mile though


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 21 2006, 12:32 AM~5283774
> *HAHA :biggrin: WELL I HAD NO MUSIC IN THE G/S SO I WAS GONNA PUT THE ALPINE N, SOME FRESH 6X9s AND ALL THAT
> 
> BUT THE CLUSTER WAS FUCKD UP, LOOKS LIKE THEY CHEWED IT OR SOMETHIN LOL, LUCKY FOR ME SMURF HOOKED ME UP WITH AN EXTRA CLUSTER WEN I BOUGHT THE CAR FROM HIM, IT WAS STILL FRESH, WASN'T CUT FOR A RADIO YET, SO I DID, AND WELL I HAD TO TAKE THE DASH PAD OFF ANYWAY NEED TO GET A NEW ONE, AND PUT THE RADIO IN, AMP, AND 6X9s IN THE REAR DECK AND 6.5s IN THE KICK PANELS
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Post some shots when it's finished i need to see how to put the Radio in. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 20 2006, 11:32 PM~5283774
> *HAHA :biggrin: WELL I HAD NO MUSIC IN THE G/S SO I WAS GONNA PUT THE ALPINE N, SOME FRESH 6X9s AND ALL THAT
> 
> BUT THE CLUSTER WAS FUCKD UP, LOOKS LIKE THEY CHEWED IT OR SOMETHIN LOL, LUCKY FOR ME SMURF HOOKED ME UP WITH AN EXTRA CLUSTER WEN I BOUGHT THE CAR FROM HIM, IT WAS STILL FRESH, WASN'T CUT FOR A RADIO YET, SO I DID, AND WELL I HAD TO TAKE THE DASH PAD OFF ANYWAY NEED TO GET A NEW ONE, AND PUT THE RADIO IN, AMP, AND 6X9s IN THE REAR DECK AND 6.5s IN THE KICK PANELS
> ...


damn, your crazy. straight gutted. :0 was it hard to take that dash pad off? i need a new one too. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

HOW YOU LIKE THIS ONE...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2006, 06:04 AM~5284248
> *damn thing went pretty cheap
> *



Reserve not met...It's in KY I may have to look into this....can't have to many parts cars or future projects :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 21 2006, 02:18 PM~5287282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


75 IMPALA!
I LIKE IT!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

that looks like my 74 front.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Apr 21 2006, 09:24 AM~5285506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:

IT WAS LITTLE STRUGGLE THE 1/4" SCREWS ALL THE WAY IN THE BACK WHERE IT MEETS THE WINDSHIELD ARE HARD TO GET TOO, AND THEY WERE KINDA SINKING INTO THE VINYL/PLASTIC/FOAM 

ON THE PASSENGER SIDE THERE IS 3 SMALL NUTS U GOTTA TAKE OFF LIKE 5/16"s HARD TO GET TO, ONLY WAY I FIGURED TO GET THEM OUT WAS THRU THE GLOVE BOX, KINDA FUCKD UP PLACE TO PUT THEM, OTHER THAN ITS EAZY, THERE'S ALSO A CLIP ON THE DASH PAD ON EACH SIDE THAT KINDA HOLDS IT IN PLACE TO THE REST OF THE DASH PIECES

 HAVE FUN


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> IT CAME OUT ALL RIGHT, I TRIED DOIN IT WITH A SMALL HACKSAW FIRST BUT IT KEPT GOING CROOKED, SO I USED THE DREMEL (HAHAH EVEN THO 'PHIL' ADVISED AGAINST IT :uh: )
> 
> CAME OUT ALRITE THO, I USED THE METAL BRACKET WHERE THE AFTERMARKET RADIO GOES IN (I THINK ALL RADIOS COME WITH ONE) TO MARK THE PLASTIC AND CUT IT OUT :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

When I do radios in a dash that needs to be cut (80's Caddies or a Glasshouse) I cut it rough with a hacksaw blade, then I sand the hole with 80 grit paper stuck to a paint stick until the metal cage will fit tightly inside the hole, then I finish it with 220 grit so its clean.


When its done that hole is perfectly straight and it looks factory.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 21 2006, 07:59 PM~5289742
> *
> What Plastic? I've thought about using a dremel with the cut off wheel. So that's not a good way to do it. What does phil and everybody else that has put an after market Radio recommend?
> *


THE PLASTIC WHERE THE STOCK RADIO IS, THE WHOLE CLUSTER IS PLASTIC RIGHT THERE, WEN U TAKE THE STOCK RADIO OUT, U GOTTA CUT IT TO FIT THE AFTERMARKET HEAD UNIT, I USED THE DREMEL CUT OFF WHEEL AND THEN THE SANDING LITTLE ATTACHMENT TO SAND IT DOWN AND STRAIGHTEN IT OUT


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

quick eazy way is with a roto zip. it use's a small drill cutting bit and it's clean fast and eazy :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 21 2006, 08:08 PM~5289801
> *When I do radios in a dash that needs to be cut (80's Caddies or a Glasshouse) I cut it rough with a hacksaw blade, then I sand the hole with 80 grit paper stuck to a paint stick until the metal cage will fit tightly inside the hole, then I finish it with 220 grit so its clean.
> When its done that hole is perfectly straight and it looks factory.
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I WANTED TO KEEP THE O.G. LOOK IN THE DASH SO I LEFT THE FACTORY RADIO IN PLACE.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 22 2006, 12:23 PM~5291944
> *I WANTED TO KEEP THE O.G. LOOK IN THE DASH SO I LEFT THE FACTORY RADIO IN PLACE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 22 2006, 10:23 AM~5291944
> *I WANTED TO KEEP THE O.G. LOOK IN THE DASH SO I LEFT THE FACTORY RADIO IN PLACE.
> 
> 
> ...




 thats my next upgrade...new Alpine...with ipod


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

FAMILY GLASSHOUSE LOVERS. THE GLASSHOUSE MAY BE LEAVING. TOO ONE OF MY DAWGS. BUT DONT TRIP B cause. I WILL B GETTING ANOTHER THIS IS LIKE MY TENTH ONE. BUT IF HE TRYES TO MAKE IT INTO A DONK!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEN HO KANT GET IT. THAT BULL $HIT IS HITTIN KALI. :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-Chevy-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 22 2006, 10:23 AM~5291944
> *I WANTED TO KEEP THE O.G. LOOK IN THE DASH SO I LEFT THE FACTORY RADIO IN PLACE.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean look :thumbsup:


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

ive been tempted to get a hold of my old one again kick myself in the ass for that one.......if i cant get it back,i have a back up plan with one thats been parked in my friends dads backyard.hes og owner neer been cut or molested.....been after him for years :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 25 2006, 01:11 PM~5311414
> *
> *


GET BACK TO WORK FOKKER :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 25 2006, 03:31 PM~5311974
> *GET BACK TO WORK FOKKER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good Homie. *Five Minutes Of Funk*.  :thumbsup: I think i rather have it that way than in the glove box. I'm going to be going switch happy when i'm done so i don't want it to be flapping up and down. :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 25 2006, 08:19 PM~5313836
> *That looks good Homie. Five Minutes Of Funk.  :thumbsup: I think i rather have it that way than in the glove box. I'm going to be going switch happy when i'm done so i don't want it to be flapping up and down. :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT IT - WHODINI 

I GET BORED EASILY, SO I THINK I'D HAVE A HARD TIME CHANGING THE CD ON THE FREEWAY IF ITS IN THE GLOVEBOX :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 25 2006, 10:43 PM~5314311
> *YOU GOT IT - WHODINI
> 
> I GET BORED EASILY, SO I THINK I'D HAVE A HARD TIME CHANGING THE CD ON THE FREEWAY IF ITS IN THE GLOVEBOX :biggrin:
> *


My thoughts exactly. I have the ipod too, but i like my CDs better.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 26 2006, 08:48 AM~5316628
> *My thoughts exactly. I have the ipod too, but i like my CDs better.
> *


FUCK DAT I DONT NEED THE IPOD, ONE MORE THING TO WORRY BOUT LOL

I JUST BURN MP3 CDs DATS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

ONE THING ABOUT THE iPOD IS....................*NO SKIPPIN, PERIOD!* WITH MINE BEING IN THE GLOVE BOX I HAVE A "REMOTE EYE" WHICH ALLOWES ME TO CONTROL THE HEAD UNIT WITHOUT OPENING THE GLOVE BOX. I HAVE ONLY PLAYED ONE CD IN THE RIDE SINCE I DID THE STEREO, OVER A YEAR AGO. THE ONLY DOWNFALL IS I CAN'T SEE THE DISPLAY SO I HAVE TO KINDA MEMORIZE WHAT ALL I GOT GOING ON IN THERE.

I CAN'T SEEM TO MAKE MYSELF WANT A CD ANYMORE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 26 2006, 11:44 AM~5317747
> *ONE THING ABOUT THE iPOD IS....................NO SKIPPIN, PERIOD! WITH MINE BEING IN THE GLOVE BOX I HAVE A "REMOTE EYE" WHICH ALLOWES ME TO CONTROL THE HEAD UNIT WITHOUT OPENING THE GLOVE BOX. I HAVE ONLY PLAYED ONE CD IN THE RIDE SINCE I DID THE STEREO, OVER A YEAR AGO. THE ONLY DOWNFALL IS I CAN'T SEE THE DISPLAY SO I HAVE TO KINDA MEMORIZE WHAT ALL I GOT GOING ON IN THERE.
> 
> I CAN'T SEEM TO MAKE MYSELF WANT A CD ANYMORE
> *


AS CLEAN AS YOUR CAR IS..I'M GLAD YOU DIDN'T CUT THE DASH...ESP. THE WAY THESE CARS ARE GETTING...RARE...ORIGINAL...BUT IF ITS CUT ALREADY...NO PROBLEM...I'M LOOKING AT THE NEW ALPINE..iPOD JUST PLUGS RIGHT IN...  


*LAST THING TRAVIESO NEEDS IS STICKING HIS HAND IN THE GLOVEBOX...DOING 100+..... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 26 2006, 12:59 PM~5317820
> *AS CLEAN AS YOUR CAR IS..I'M GLAD YOU DIDN'T CUT THE DASH...ESP. THE WAY THESE CARS ARE GETTING...RARE...ORIGINAL...BUT IF ITS CUT ALREADY...NO PROBLEM...I'M LOOKING AT THE NEW ALPINE..iPOD JUST PLUGS RIGHT IN...
> *LAST THING TRAVIESO NEEDS IS STICKING HIS HAND IN THE GLOVEBOX...DOING 100+..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

HEY ON THE ALPINE/iPOD SETUP YOU SHOULD GET THE ALPINE KCA-420i iPOD INTERFACE. SO THAT WAY YOU CAN USE THE HEAD UNIT TO CONTROL THE iPOD. THAT WAY ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS PLUG IT IN AND FORGET IT. I PAID $100 FOR THE KCA-420i BUT NOW I BELIVE THE PRICE HAS GONE DOWN $20. IT IS WORTH IT!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 26 2006, 11:44 AM~5317747
> *ONE THING ABOUT THE iPOD IS....................NO SKIPPIN, PERIOD! WITH MINE BEING IN THE GLOVE BOX I HAVE A "REMOTE EYE" WHICH ALLOWES ME TO CONTROL THE HEAD UNIT WITHOUT OPENING THE GLOVE BOX. I HAVE ONLY PLAYED ONE CD IN THE RIDE SINCE I DID THE STEREO, OVER A YEAR AGO. THE ONLY DOWNFALL IS I CAN'T SEE THE DISPLAY SO I HAVE TO KINDA MEMORIZE WHAT ALL I GOT GOING ON IN THERE.
> 
> I CAN'T SEEM TO MAKE MYSELF WANT A CD ANYMORE
> *


never had a mp3 cd skip on me :biggrin:  looks clean tho dirty


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 26 2006, 05:15 PM~5319456
> *never had a mp3 cd skip on me :biggrin:   looks clean tho dirty
> *


NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT IT I NEVER HAD A MP3 CD SKIP ON ME EITHER. 

THANKS FOR THE PROPS, I THINK ONE DAY I WILL REMOVE THAT BOX AND HAVE ANOTHER ONE MADE, NEXT TIME NOT OUT OF WOOD MAYBE STEEL OF CARBON FIBER SO IT WONT BE AS BULKY AND HAVE MORE GLOVE BOX SPACE.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt uffin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

well i thought its a cool pic with the house in the background. dont mind the flux wire weld. :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 25 2006, 04:31 PM~5311974
> *GET BACK TO WORK FOKKER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha....That's the exact head unit I have in mine


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 28 2006, 04:47 PM~5335329
> *hahaha....That's the exact head unit I have in mine
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 28 2006, 08:56 PM~5335948
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 28 2006, 09:57 PM~5335957
> *very cool. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, 6 hours in my inner arm felt great.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

TATTOO :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 









:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 







 dam fucker.....that is the shit.....I WANT A HOUSE TOO!






:biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Nice Tattoo....Tattoo-76...LOL!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I think I would of put the 76 caprice cilp though. (In my opinion).


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 28 2006, 07:58 PM~5335960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...TRK%3AMEWA%3AIT


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 29 2006, 10:53 PM~5341540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE KAR!!!!! IT WILL SALE.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Apr 29 2006, 02:46 PM~5339952
> *I think I would of put the 76 caprice cilp though. (In my opinion).
> *



IT IS A PICTURE OF HIS 1976 IMPALA...




I'D DO 74' IMPALA ON MINE....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV+Apr 29 2006, 11:05 PM~5341599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*AIN'T A GODDAMN THING WRONG WITH ROUND HEADLIGHTS!*


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 30 2006, 09:13 AM~5342357
> *AIN'T A GODDAMN THING WRONG WITH ROUND HEADLIGHTS!
> *



amen. 


I like round better. But then again, I have an Impala, ALL Impalas have round headlights.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i always liked the square ones, but since i been looking for them and havent had any luck. i dont think the rounds ones look that bad anymore. they still look gangster.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 30 2006, 08:13 AM~5342357
> *AIN'T A GODDAMN THING WRONG WITH ROUND HEADLIGHTS!
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*TO THIS.*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

IF ANYONE WANTS SQUARE HEADLIGHTS CLICK HERE


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

76 impala w/ round headlights = :thumbsup:

76 caprice w/ square headlights = :thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 30 2006, 11:16 PM~5346870
> *76 impala w/ round headlights = :thumbsup:
> 
> 76 caprice w/ square headlights = :thumbsup:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

NOS 76 grille

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-CHEVRO...058499123QQrdZ1


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 30 2006, 11:21 PM~5346895
> *NOS 76 grille
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-CHEVRO...058499123QQrdZ1
> *


GODDAMN $300 FUCK IT IF YOU NEED IT YOU NEED IT!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 30 2006, 09:12 PM~5346517
> *TO THIS.
> 
> 
> ...




:0 holy shit...that looks fun...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 1 2006, 12:14 AM~5347217
> *:0 holy shit...that looks fun...
> *


PLEANTY OF FUN. I TOOK MY TIME AND WAS REALLY GENTLE AND KEPT ALL THE FASTENERS AND CLIPS ORGANIZED AND ALL PARTS LABELD. I GUESS I AM GETTING A TASTE OF WHAT THE "FRAME OFF" JOB IS GONNA BE LIKE! :biggrin: 

BY THE WAY FOR ANYONE INTRESTED IN FOUR WHEEL DISC BRAKES I FOUND A PLACE THAT HAS THE PROPORTIONING VALVE YOU WILL NEED. I ORDERED MINE TODAY $108 SHIPPED. FOR ANYONE WHO DOESN'T KNOW WHAT A PROPORTIONING VALVE DOES. IT REGULATES THE AMOUNT OF BRAKE FLUID GOING TO EACH WHEEL, REAR DISC BRAKES REQUIRE MORE FLUID THAN DRUM BRAKES BECAUSE OF THE SIZE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE CALIPER PISTONS AND THE REAR WHEEL CYLINDERS. IF REAR DISC ARE INSTALLED AND THE PROPORTIONING VALVE IS NOT CHANGED YOU WILL LOSE REAR STOPPING POWER AND OVERHEAT YOUR FRONT BRAKES. THE CAR WILL BE UNSAFE TO DRIVE. WELL, I AM GONNA STEP OFF MY SOAP BOX NOW  










http://www.inlinetube.com/


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 29 2006, 11:53 PM~5341540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


5 more hours....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Hey DIRTY, Let me know if anyone is looking for the round headlight front end and 2 complete doors cuz I got those parts just sitting in my garage.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@May 2 2006, 03:02 PM~5357968
> *Hey DIRTY, Let me know if anyone is  looking for the round headlight front end and 2 complete doors cuz I got those parts just sitting in my garage.
> *


OK


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 2 2006, 03:25 PM~5357393
> *5 more hours....
> *



THANKS TO MY HOMIES PIECE OF SHIT COMPUTER, I LOST OUT, BUY 100 BUX. THE DAMN COMPUTER STARTED RUNNING SLOW AT THE LAST MINUTE AND I LOST THE AUCTION.............



FUCK, IM PIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSED OFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

OHH YEAH, AND THE WINNERS NAME IS capriceon26s I KNOW THAT MOTHER FUCKING BASTARD IS GOING TO RUIN THE GODDAMN CAR.




IM NEVER USING ANYONE ELSES COMPUTER AGAIN, GODDAMN FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK.



ARRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 2 2006, 07:42 PM~5359305
> *OHH YEAH, AND THE WINNERS NAME IS capriceon26s I KNOW THAT MOTHER FUCKING BASTARD IS GOING TO RUIN THE GODDAMN CAR.
> IM NEVER USING ANYONE ELSES COMPUTER AGAIN, GODDAMN FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK.
> ARRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *




damn.... someone is going to build a donk... :thumbsdown:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:angry: *FUCK CAPRICEON26S!!!* :angry:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

IM SO FUCKING PISSED OFF. I COULD HAVE SAVED A NICE CAPRICE FROM A BITCH ASS DONK BOY.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 2 2006, 09:17 PM~5359823
> *:angry: FUCK CAPRICEON26S!!! :angry:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
i was hoping this car would go to someone that would make it a very nice lowrider...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 2 2006, 10:32 PM~5359889
> *IM SO FUCKING PISSED OFF. I COULD HAVE SAVED A NICE CAPRICE FROM A BITCH ASS DONK BOY.
> *


Try and offer the seller more money then *** boy


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 2 2006, 09:32 PM~5359889
> *IM SO FUCKING PISSED OFF. I COULD HAVE SAVED A NICE CAPRICE FROM A BITCH ASS DONK BOY.
> *




I bet the deal won't go through... the buyer has no feedback what so ever... Prob a dead beat bidder..


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 4 2006, 01:24 AM~5367257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I STILL PAUSE TO LOOK AT THIS EVERYTIME I SEE IT!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 4 2006, 08:35 AM~5368326
> *I STILL PAUSE TO LOOK AT THIS EVERYTIME I SEE IT!!!
> *



 i just pause.....and wonder what? the fuck........




impala w/caprice header.....nice car...just would of been nicer with the og front  



:wave: :wave: 

ANYWAY...GOOD MORNING GLASSHOUSE HOMIES... :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 4 2006, 09:35 AM~5368326
> *I STILL PAUSE TO LOOK AT THIS EVERYTIME I SEE IT!!!
> *


Same here.  Love that Tripple Black Combo.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 4 2006, 11:46 AM~5368371
> * i just pause.....and wonder what? the fuck........
> impala w/caprice header.....nice car...just would of been nicer with the og front
> :wave:  :wave:
> ...



a
m
e
n



I can see a 75 vert with a 76 caprice front, (since they didnt make 76 verts) 

Anyway, I like ROUND headlights. I like square headlights. I love Glasshouses.

This is the best topic on LIL, beside the Lifestyle topic.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 4 2006, 08:50 AM~5368393
> *a
> m
> e
> ...


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 4 2006, 12:24 AM~5367257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut did you use to fill the holes on the bumper  clean..


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@May 4 2006, 10:19 AM~5368931
> *wut did you use to fill the holes on the bumper   clean..
> *


whe you take your bumper in for re-chroming just tell then no holes, they should know what you mean....


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 4 2006, 10:26 AM~5368981
> *whe you take your bumper in for re-chroming just tell then no holes, they should know what you mean....
> *


 yea i got that one.... but look on beans looks like he has either bolts or some kinda chrome filler cap?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@May 4 2006, 01:29 PM~5368994
> *yea i got that one.... but look on beans looks like he has either bolts or some kinda chrome filler cap?
> *



those are just bumper bolts with the stainless (or chrome) caps on them. they are very common, anywhere from 1-3 bux each. they come in alot of different sizes.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 4 2006, 10:31 AM~5369002
> *those are just bumper bolts with the stainless (or chrome) caps on them. they are very common, anywhere from 1-3 bux each. they come in alot of different sizes.
> *


you beat me to it tat


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+May 4 2006, 11:26 AM~5368981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST TOOK MY FRONT BUMPER APART THE OTHER DAY TO REMOVE THE CENTER BODY FILLER AND THOSE BUMPER BOLTS ATTACH THE BUMPER REINFORCEMENT TO THE BUMPER. THIER ARE BOLTS AT THE BOTTOM THAT DO THE SAME THING. HERE ARE SOME PICS ALSO, THE BUMPER REINFORCEMENT HOLDS THE FRONT TURNSIGNAL HOUSINGS (THAT WON'T BE AN ISSUE WITH A '74.)



















~BONUS~ MY TRIM WALL AND TOW TRUCK RIDE!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Well for you round light lovers, I got the round light front end in my garage. Ill let it go for $90 so I could get my rearend at the junkyard; unless someone can bring me a cadillac rearend then Ill give them the front end. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I have seen a few pics of this one.....Looks clean from what I seen


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP RIDAZ STILL HOUSELESS , THAT GREEN DO LOOK CLEAN THOUGH


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@May 4 2006, 04:00 PM~5370539
> *Well for you round light lovers, I got the round light front end in my garage. Ill let it go  for $90 so I could get my rearend at the junkyard; unless someone can bring me a cadillac rearend then Ill give them the front end. :biggrin:
> *


Is that what Caddy rearends go for at the JunkYard? I'm planning on getting one one for my Glass.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Apr 4 2006, 10:55 PM~5180995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I PAID ABOUT 400 FOR MINE WITH REAR DISC AND THAT BAD ASS SWAY BAR


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

LOOKS GOOD BIG DOG LOOKS LIKE THE GLASSHOSUE IS COMING ALONG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 4 2006, 02:58 PM~5370535
> *
> 
> 
> ...









     




:biggrin:


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 4 2006, 04:35 PM~5371107
> *I have seen a few pics of this one.....Looks clean from what I seen
> 
> 
> ...


its alright, plexiglass floors, no door glass, full shave. all those mods put you in ahigher class at the shows. im competing with trailer queens.i will be taking out the chrome rearend and probably putting up for sale within the next couple weeks.
when its out ill give the forum first crack at it.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

I JUST SAW A GREEN 75 (OR 74) FOR SALE DOWN THE STREET :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JFuckinP_@May 5 2006, 01:57 PM~5375946
> *its alright, plexiglass floors, no door glass, full shave. all those mods put you in ahigher class at the shows. im competing with trailer queens.i will be taking out the chrome rearend and probably putting up for sale within the next couple weeks.
> when its out ill give the forum first crack at it.
> *


post a pic of the floors......I am curious


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 5 2006, 01:35 PM~5376402
> *post a pic of the floors......I am curious
> *


yeah no shit i wanna see that shit too


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+May 5 2006, 02:35 PM~5376402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ditto


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

posting pics on here is a joke now.
i dont have any pics, but will be able to take some tomorrow, it would be easier to just email them to you.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JFuckinP_@May 5 2006, 05:39 PM~5377406
> *posting pics on here is a joke now.
> i dont have any pics, but will be able to take some tomorrow, it would be easier to just email them to you.
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 5 2006, 12:07 AM~5373129
> *I PAID ABOUT 400 FOR MINE WITH REAR DISC AND THAT BAD ASS SWAY BAR
> *


  Thank's.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 5 2006, 07:25 PM~5377858
> * Thank's.
> *


AND THAT DIDN'T COME OUT OF A CADDY IT CAME OUT OF A 95 CAPRICE POLICE INTERCEPTOR


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

sum of a bish... convertibles suck....







mine has turned in to a fuckin fish bowl... first the rear glass was leaking, took care of that now i noticed that my floor board on the rear passengers side has about a gallon of water.. so i take it to the car wash to look for leaks.. nothing is coming from the top seems to be coming from behind or out from under the seat...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@May 5 2006, 07:46 PM~5377948
> *sum of a bish... convertibles suck....
> mine has turned in to a fuckin fish bowl... first the rear glass was leaking, took care of that now i noticed that my floor board on the rear passengers side has about a gallon of water.. so i take it to the car wash to look for leaks.. nothing is coming from the top seems to be coming from behind or out from under the seat...
> *


HAVE YOU HAD THE REAR SEAT OUT? 
BECAUSE THE SEAT BELT RETRACTOR BOLTS GO THROUGH THE FLOOR


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 5 2006, 06:51 PM~5377970
> *HAVE YOU HAD THE REAR SEAT OUT?
> BECAUSE THE SEAT BELT RETRACTOR BOLTS GO THROUGH THE FLOOR
> *


im goin to have to take a look at that..i know the previous owner had to have taken it out cuzz he told me he change some sort of relay to the top.. behind the seat..
is there a drainage tube or hose back there?


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 5 2006, 12:22 PM~5376326
> *I JUST SAW A GREEN 75 (OR 74) FOR SALE DOWN THE STREET :0
> *


that green car is there from time to time and it is for sale i don't know how much but i'll find out and i'll try to get a picture of it's clean from what i see


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@May 5 2006, 07:55 PM~5377986
> *im goin to have to take a look at that..i know the previous owner had to have taken it out cuzz he told me he change some sort of relay to the top.. behind the seat..
> is there a drainage tube or hose back there?
> *


A.D.D. IT SLIPPED MY MIND SO FAST YOU HAD A RAG EVEN THOUGH YOU JUST SAID IT
:twak: MYSELF


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@May 5 2006, 05:46 PM~5377948
> *sum of a bish... convertibles suck....
> mine has turned in to a fuckin fish bowl... first the rear glass was leaking, took care of that now i noticed that my floor board on the rear passengers side has about a gallon of water.. so i take it to the car wash to look for leaks.. nothing is coming from the top seems to be coming from behind or out from under the seat...
> *


look at the rain gutter in the trunk wear the con vert boot blots to the shell cause if that leaks then your floor will get wet and you will keep replaceing things that don't need to be repared


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@May 5 2006, 08:46 PM~5377948
> *sum of a bish... convertibles suck....
> mine has turned in to a fuckin fish bowl... first the rear glass was leaking, took care of that now i noticed that my floor board on the rear passengers side has about a gallon of water.. so i take it to the car wash to look for leaks.. nothing is coming from the top seems to be coming from behind or out from under the seat...
> *



That's shitty.............you should just sell it to me........Just to help you out I will take it off your hands :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 5 2006, 07:34 PM~5378128
> *That's shitty.............you should just sell it to me........Just to help you out I will take it off your hands  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


ill post pics.. u post an offer... :0


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 5 2006, 06:57 PM~5377991
> *that green car is there from time to time and it is for sale i don't know how much but i'll find out and i'll try to get a picture of it's clean from what i see
> *


I KNEW YOU'D SEEN IT, I PASSED BY THERE TODAY, RIGHT ACRROSS THE STREET FROM UR PLACE :biggrin: I WAS GONNA BUST A BITCH N CHECK IT OUT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@May 5 2006, 10:27 PM~5378362
> *ill post pics.. u post an offer... :0
> *


[email protected] 
[email protected]

I have been itching to buy a drop for a min :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

FENDER SKIRT HARDWARE ON EBAY

:angry: :angry: *I GOT FUCKING ROBBED!* :angry: :angry:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 6 2006, 11:22 PM~5382875
> *FENDER SKIRT HARDWARE ON EBAY
> 
> :angry:  :angry: I GOT FUCKING ROBBED! :angry:  :angry:
> *


sorry :angel: :angel:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 6 2006, 08:22 PM~5382875
> *FENDER SKIRT HARDWARE ON EBAY
> 
> :angry:  :angry: I GOT FUCKING ROBBED! :angry:  :angry:
> *


i wouldn't have paid that much for the hardware... if you know what it lookd like, its not all that hard to fabricate... i did one set for the right side.... a bend her and there, a little filing and drilling , add a couple of sheet metal screws and your set....


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 6 2006, 08:28 PM~5382898
> *sorry  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Winning bidder: ogcaddy 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 6 2006, 11:51 PM~5383823
> *Winning bidder: ogcaddy
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



fuck..those are $2 pocket items from the junkyard...well.....when you can find them..


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

:biggrin: who is look for the finder skirts hanger clips i'll post some picture


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 7 2006, 02:24 PM~5385246
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> fuck..those are $2 pocket items from the junkyard...well.....when you can find them..
> *



thats the bad part, I need them ASAP. Didnt have time to wait.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

no hangars but got some skirts i'll part with....


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

:biggrin:









here's the left side i have the right side but i got to find them in my mess


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 7 2006, 07:38 PM~5386909
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I NEED THEM ASAP I HAVE TO TAKE MACAR TO SAN ANTONIO ON THE 21ST SO I NEED THEM HERE AT LEAST BY THE 17TH. LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH. I ONLY USE PAYPAL, ASK PHIL HE KNOWS I'M GOOD FOR IT.

PM ME IF THAT WORKS BETTER


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 7 2006, 08:03 PM~5387412
> *HEY I NEED THEM ASAP I HAVE TO TAKE MACAR TO SAN ANTONIO ON THE 21ST SO I NEED THEM HERE AT LEAST BY THE 17TH. LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH. I ONLY USE PAYPAL, ASK PHIL HE KNOWS I'M GOOD FOR IT.
> 
> PM ME IF THAT WORKS BETTER
> *




:biggrin: *MISTER.DIRTY IS A+++ BUYER  





I'LL LOOK IN MY MESS OF PARTS..I MIGHT HAVE ONE SIDE IN HERE... :0


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

hook dirty up forst, then if you guys find another set of hangars layin around let me know how much you wantin for them... i could use a set to go with the extra skirts i've got


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

hands down the hardest Raghouse IMO


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 8 2006, 03:13 PM~5392399
> *hands down the hardest Raghouse IMO
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass rag like the color


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks fellas.. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@May 8 2006, 06:52 PM~5392604
> *Thanks fellas.. :thumbsup:
> *


Very Nice Homie


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 7 2006, 04:46 PM~5385741
> *thats the bad part, I need them ASAP. Didnt have time to wait.
> *


You have a PM


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

heres the lft/rght i have them


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 8 2006, 11:24 PM~5394517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


call me homie


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

heres a little something i did this weekend


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 8 2006, 04:13 PM~5392399
> *hands down the hardest Raghouse IMO
> 
> 
> ...


2nd that :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

Simon loco, that homies ride is firme, but I took this pic from another thread, 
I gots to say this rag is fucking clean


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DAMN 76 CAPRICE CLIPS BE SHITTING ON THE ROUND LIGHTS!! :0


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2006, 10:27 AM~5395660
> *DAMN 76 CAPRICE CLIPS BE SHITTING ON THE ROUND LIGHTS!!  :0
> *


 :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 9 2006, 08:49 AM~5395775
> *:buttkick:  :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2006, 08:27 AM~5395660
> *DAMN 76 CAPRICE CLIPS BE SHITTING ON THE ROUND LIGHTS!!  :0
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i love my 76 caprice clip  just waitin to put it on sumthin :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@May 8 2006, 10:59 PM~5394640
> *2nd that :biggrin:
> *





 OWNER IS A COOL GUY TOO....PROPS TO THAT RAG...ONE OF THE BEST OUT THERE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 9 2006, 09:42 AM~5396001
> *:twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2006, 09:27 AM~5395660
> *DAMN 76 CAPRICE CLIPS BE SHITTING ON THE ROUND LIGHTS!!  :0
> *


You shouldnt say that around Impala owners :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 9 2006, 05:43 PM~5398257
> *You shouldnt say that around Impala owners  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha if i do find a impala the clip commin right off that bitch :biggrin: no hard feelings to the impala owners lol


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

you got to go with what looks good that is sqaure lights


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

any one chrome palstic grills in cali?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@May 9 2006, 11:25 PM~5400543
> *any one chrome palstic grills in cali?
> *


I AM TRYING TO FIND THAT HERE IN DALLAS TOO


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

who makes the phantom grilles for the 76 ?not the whole front just were the og grille is at in the center


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@May 10 2006, 10:53 AM~5401807
> *who makes the phantom grilles for the 76 ?not the whole front just were the og grille is at in the center
> *



those are custom made.


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 10 2006, 07:58 AM~5401837
> *those are custom made.
> *


E-BAY UNDER GRILLS $340.00


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I WANT MY FACTORY GRILL CHROMED KEEP THAT O.G. LOOK!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHAT ONLINE STORE SELL PARTS FOR GLASSHOUSES???


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Information should be sold not told!!! I know a place in cali that chrome plates plastic!!! Cost me $375 with the plastic bezels. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 9 2006, 04:43 PM~5398257
> *You shouldnt say that around Impala owners  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HAHAH I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN. LOL. 
CHEVY WAS SLIPPIN, SHOULDA DONE IT THE OTHER WAY AROUND. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 9 2006, 03:23 PM~5397911
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ANYONE???


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 10 2006, 10:42 AM~5402930
> *ANYONE???
> *


YOU AIN'T GONNA FIND MUCH FERNIE

CLASSIC INDUSTRIES HAS A FEW THINGS AND FEW OTHERS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 10 2006, 11:12 AM~5402724
> *WHAT ONLINE STORE SELL PARTS FOR GLASSHOUSES???
> *


IT DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU ARE LOOKING FOR. 

WHAT DO YOU NEED?


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

anyone know where to get floorpans for a 73 impala???


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 10 2006, 10:42 AM~5402930
> *ANYONE???
> *


YEA WAT U NEED, CHECK EBAY (ALTHO ALL THESE FUCKERS WILL BEAT U TO IT, ;;COUGH;;COUGH;;OGCADDY;;COUGH;;COUGH)


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 10 2006, 11:50 AM~5402999
> *YEA WAT U NEED, CHECK EBAY (ALTHO ALL THESE FUCKERS WILL BEAT U TO IT, ;;COUGH;;COUGH;;OGCADDY;;COUGH;;COUGH)
> *


 :angry: THATS OK BECAUSE I JUST BOUGHT SOME FOR LESS THAN HALF WHAT OGCADDY PAID! :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

I GOT A BOY HERE N DALLAS WHO DOES CHROME ON PLASTIC FROM WHAT HE AHS TOLD ME I CAN SEND THE NUMBER OUT TO THOSE WHO R INTERESTED THANKS :biggrin: BIG SHAWN D.F.W MAJESTICS


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+May 10 2006, 01:57 PM~5403040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just got a free set, skirts and brackets for free from a homie. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Now, I got 6 sets of skirts (4 sets will be for sell soon). And 2 sets of brackets. :uh:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:roflmao: :biggrin:

what do a clean set of skirts go for jason? i got know somebody that has a clean set, just the skirts


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@May 10 2006, 12:01 PM~5403062
> *I GOT A BOY HERE N DALLAS WHO DOES CHROME ON PLASTIC FROM WHAT HE AHS TOLD ME I CAN SEND THE NUMBER OUT TO THOSE WHO R INTERESTED THANKS :biggrin: BIG SHAWN D.F.W MAJESTICS
> *


SHIT, WHEN YOU GONNA GET ME THE GODDAMN NUMBER?!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NAW WELL IAM BE CHECKING OUT A 74 AND IF ALL GO'S WELL I WANNA KNOW WERE I CAN GET PARTS FOR IT WHEN I NEED THEM


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@May 10 2006, 09:48 AM~5402980
> *anyone know where to get floorpans for a 73 impala???
> *


i got floor pans for a 76 but they should fit in a 73-74


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

IMG]http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g294/7-6/76003.jpg[/IMG]

























hers a little somthing pictures arent that good :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@May 10 2006, 01:48 PM~5402980
> *anyone know where to get floorpans for a 73 impala???
> *


anyone???


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 10 2006, 07:36 PM~5404859
> *i got floor pans for a 76 but they should fit in a 73-74
> *



what kind of shape and how much you want????


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@May 10 2006, 05:25 PM~5405437
> *what kind of shape and how much you want????
> *


there in good shape no cancer on them very clean


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 10 2006, 04:04 PM~5404925
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What is the name of the place that has these emblems you posted?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YUP I SECOND THAT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 10 2006, 05:59 PM~5404906
> *IMG]http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g294/7-6/76003.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Homie, where did you picked/ordered that catalog from? I thought i had them all, but i guess not. :uh:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 10 2006, 10:19 PM~5405842
> *there in good shape no cancer on them very clean
> *


can you pm me a price..

any pics?


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 10 2006, 05:04 PM~5404925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WELLLLLLL :angel:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

it looks like impala bob's catalog


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 11 2006, 11:16 AM~5409822
> *it looks like impala bob's catalog
> *


THANKS HE HAS THEM


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 11 2006, 02:16 PM~5409822
> *it looks like impala bob's catalog
> *



it is


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2006, 01:25 PM~5410168
> *it is
> *


I have one, but i've never seen the grills. Maybe it's too Old, time to order another one. Thanks.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHAT ELSE IS OUT THERE BESIDES IMPALA BOBS??


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 11 2006, 03:37 PM~5410254
> *I have one, but i've never seen the grills. Maybe it's too Old, time to order another one. Thanks.
> *



Those grills are new on the market, that is their latest catalog.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@May 10 2006, 11:01 AM~5403062
> *I GOT A BOY HERE N DALLAS WHO DOES CHROME ON PLASTIC FROM WHAT HE AHS TOLD ME I CAN SEND THE NUMBER OUT TO THOSE WHO R INTERESTED THANKS :biggrin: BIG SHAWN D.F.W MAJESTICS
> *



does he do good work :0


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@May 10 2006, 10:40 PM~5406325
> *What is the name of the place that has these emblems you posted?
> *


 :wave: do you have a nuber .?


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 10 2006, 10:19 PM~5405842
> *there in good shape no cancer on them very clean
> *



can you pm me a price and some pics??


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2006, 03:14 PM~5410904
> *Those grills are new on the market, that is their latest catalog.
> *


Thanks.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looking good dirty!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

PROJECT FOR SALE.

1976 CAPRICE. 60's Corvette 350/350hp with TH-350 trans.Painted HOK Kandy Magenta. Engine has March brackets, chrome steel pulleys, Demon carb, polished intake, billet Pertronix HEI distributer, your basic chrome dressup kit, chrome oil pan, chrome dip sticks for engine and trans, edelbrock high output fuel pump, braided stainless plug wires etc etc etc, just like you see it in the pics.

Frame is mildly reinforced and molded on the bottom side, the front x-member is molded also. Chrome suspension includes, upper and lower arms, sway bar, rear end and a few more chrome parts here and there. And yes the a-arms were done about 7 years ago, so they are done the old way.  The cylinders and deep cups are chrome from Homies Hydraulics.

All the front end trim is chromed (even the plastic) except the grill, the original grill was broken by UPS (aint they nice). But all the other stuff is chrome eyebrows, headlight bezels and trim, and has been sitting in boxes. Hood hinges and hood springs are chrome, hood latch is chrome, radiator hold down is chromed. Taillight bezels and license plate frame is chromed.

The bodywork need to be done to the car, the body is solid except for rust under both quarter windows, the passenger side is the worst, it has holes rusted though, but its not the end of the world, the floors are solid, the trunk floors are solid, the firewall has been shaved, needs some finish work and primer to the firewall, but other than that its clean.

The interior needs to be redone, and the body needs to be put back on the frame. All the parts are there for the car, there are many extras, I am sure I am leaving out alot of parts, but if anyone is seriously interested PM me, we can work out more details.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I found a 76 caprice square light clip but something fell on it in the middle, can that be fixed if somebody needed it or is it not worth the trouble of taking it off?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

You scared me there for a second I though you were selling your ride


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

DAM TATTOO..HOW MUCH WE LOOKING AT FOR THAT PROJECT... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 27 2006, 08:21 AM~5323702
> *I'LL BE BACK SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 13 2006, 05:36 PM~5422526
> *You scared me there for a second I though you were selling your ride
> *



hell no. :biggrin: 


But, I will have them pics for you that you PMed me about tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 14 2006, 01:59 AM~5424956
> *hell no. :biggrin:
> But, I will have them pics for you that you PMed me about tomorrow. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Might be selling mine again. Anybody interested let me know. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 13 2006, 10:59 PM~5424956
> *hell no. :biggrin:
> But, I will have them pics for you that you PMed me about tomorrow. :biggrin:
> *




 still waiting for my pics too?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@May 15 2006, 04:14 AM~5430978
> *
> *


I THOUGHT YOU WERE INTO DONKS AND BIG WHEELS NOW. :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2006, 01:04 PM~5432796
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE INTO DONKS AND BIG WHEELS NOW.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

here you go smurf heres the bumper


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

whats up glasshouse heads, havent been near a pc for a bit .. lots of new pics and progress, good to see! hope everyone is gettin what they need and making progress with their rides  
ttt
!

j that tattoo is off the meter!! nice work :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 15 2006, 05:27 PM~5434085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank's Homie. Check your PM.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 15 2006, 07:49 PM~5434189
> *
> 
> j that tattoo is off the meter!! nice work  :0
> *


THANKS. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOMIES RIDES.....(1ST 1 IS CAPRICE RIDAHS RYDE)


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

76 GLASSHOUSE YOU GOT PM


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

i still need some good floors for a 73....


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g294/7-6/DSC01222.jpg
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g294/7-6/DSC01221.jpg
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g294/7-6/DSC01220.jpg
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g294/7-6/DSC01219.jpg

her you go hydraulicmike you need to make sure they will fit :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I JUST TO ADD THIS HERE....


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 16 2006, 02:26 AM~5436089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bean is this an older Lifestyle ride cause I never seen it before ?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 16 2006, 01:47 AM~5436157
> *Hey Bean is this an older Lifestyle ride cause I never seen it before ?
> *


yep...early 80's issue of lrm


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 16 2006, 02:55 AM~5436186
> *yep...early 80's issue of lrm
> *


nice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2006, 02:04 PM~5432796
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE INTO DONKS AND BIG WHEELS NOW.  :uh:
> *


MAN LOOK HERE I JUST LIKE CUSTOM CARS PERIOD! LOWRIDING IS #1 TO ME BUT IM IN A POSITION TO WHERE I HAVE TO WORK WHAT I GOT, SO WHAT I GOT A 73 IMPALA 4 DOOR, I DONT WANT TO MAKE IT INTO A LOWRIDER CUZ ITS A 4 DOOR I RATHER PUT SOME NICE BIG RIMS ON IT THAT WILL FIT N TUCK PERFECT ON IT, FUCK IT IM NOT RIDIM HOW I WANT TO RIDE BUT IM RIDIN AND ITS GOING TO BE CLEAN


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 15 2006, 11:55 PM~5436186
> *yep...early 80's issue of lrm
> *


But it says Sacramento?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 16 2006, 02:58 AM~5436192
> *But it says Sacramento?
> *


Yeah in Cali not Utah.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 15 2006, 06:49 PM~5434189
> *whats up glasshouse heads, havent been near a pc for a bit .. lots of new pics and progress, good to see! hope everyone is gettin what they need and making progress with their rides
> ttt
> !
> ...


sup man shit i just need a new house to start off with again then i think tattoo 76 will get off my nuts :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@May 16 2006, 02:58 AM~5436191
> *MAN LOOK HERE I JUST LIKE CUSTOM CARS PERIOD! LOWRIDING IS #1 TO ME BUT IM IN A POSITION TO WHERE I HAVE TO WORK WHAT I GOT, SO WHAT I GOT A 73 IMPALA 4 DOOR, I DONT WANT TO MAKE IT INTO A LOWRIDER CUZ ITS A 4 DOOR I RATHER PUT SOME NICE BIG RIMS ON IT THAT WILL FIT N TUCK PERFECT ON IT, FUCK IT IM NOT RIDIM HOW I WANT TO RIDE BUT IM RIDIN AND ITS GOING TO BE CLEAN
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

YOU SHOULD SELL ME BACK THOSE ZIGZAGS.   :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 16 2006, 02:30 AM~5436300
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> YOU SHOULD SELL ME BACK THOSE ZIGZAGS.      :biggrin:
> *


FUCK THAT THEM #8s ARE GOIN IN A TRUNK WITH THEM #12 HYDRO AIRS, GOT MY 44ICH MOONROOF READY GOT MY 76 CLIP AND SOME OTHER STUFF BUT JUST NEED TO FIND A DAMN HOUSE TO PUT THEM ON, OR TILL I HAVE THE MONEY TO BUY A HOUSE:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE+May 16 2006, 03:34 AM~5436318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 13 2006, 03:39 PM~5421925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I REALLY WISHED I COULD BUT I DONT GOT THE MONEY LIKE NOW MAN, I KNOW YOU WANT A COUPLE OF THOUSAND 4 THAT, THAT WOULD BE A DREAM IF I COULD GET THAT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

did yall see this on ebay? its a 72, hella clean! some nice extras, too.
Seems to be all power 





























:0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

BUMBER GUARDS GOTTA GO


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

SUPER CLEAN


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

To all my glasshouse homies--- I have a set of 76 caprice side mouldings for sale--$400. Complete set with an extra fender and rocker from a 4-door. Still have the rubber in the middle also.( I need '05 Cadillac Escalade door handles or '05 Yukon Denali door handles in WHITE only.)562-682-3985. Im in Cali L.A Orange county area. Call if interested. Farewell My Glass homies cuz I just sold my 76. :wave:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@May 16 2006, 11:05 PM~5442075
> *To all my glasshouse homies--- I have a set of 76 caprice side mouldings for sale--$400. Complete set with an extra fender and rocker from a 4-door. Still have the rubber in the middle also.( I need '05 Cadillac Escalade door handles or '05 Yukon Denali door handles in WHITE only.)562-682-3985. Im in Cali L.A Orange county area. Call if interested. Farewell My Glass homies cuz I just sold my 76. :wave:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

*I am looking for front wheel opening moldings for my 76 Caprice.
Anybody got some please PM me, thanks *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@May 17 2006, 01:44 AM~5443196
> *I am looking for front wheel opening moldings for my 76 Caprice.
> Anybody got some please PM me, thanks
> *


GOOD LUCK I SAW SOME NOS ONES ON EBAY FEW WEEKS AGO FOR $400.00 LOL (NO THAT'S NOT A TYPO)


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 17 2006, 12:09 PM~5445025
> *GOOD LUCK I SAW SOME NOS ONES ON EBAY FEW WEEKS AGO FOR $400.00 LOL (NO THAT'S NOT A TYPO)
> *


 :0


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

76 NOS GRILLE
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-CHEVRO...sspagenameZWD1V


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 17 2006, 08:09 PM~5445025
> *GOOD LUCK I SAW SOME NOS ONES ON EBAY FEW WEEKS AGO FOR $400.00 LOL (NO THAT'S NOT A TYPO)
> *



wtf ? and I thought the 300 that I spent on that NOS grill was expensive :uh:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

wtf ? and I thought the 300 that I spent on that NOS grill was expensive 

you paid to much for that grill i got mines on ebay for 35.00 :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Chevy-...1QQcmdZViewItem

0 bids starting at 100.00 :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Chevy-...1QQcmdZViewItem

o bids starting at 50.00 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP GUYS I NEED AN UPPER A ARM FOR MY 73 IMPALA WISHED I TOOK MY ARMS OFF MY OLD 76 , SO 71-76 A ARMS ARE USABLE RIGHT JUS MAKIN SURE HELP ME OUT


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@May 17 2006, 04:59 PM~5447364
> *SUP GUYS I NEED AN UPPER A ARM FOR MY 73 IMPALA WISHED I TOOK MY ARMS OFF MY OLD 76 , SO 71-76 A ARMS ARE USABLE RIGHT JUS MAKIN SURE HELP ME OUT
> *


they should be homie check on ebay their is a guy selling a header panel i posted it email the guy and see if he will sel the a-arms to you :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats a good look out right there homie, thanks


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: I GOT MY 75 HOME TODAY, I WILL POST PICS TOMMOROW


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 17 2006, 06:24 PM~5447182
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Chevy-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 0 bids starting at 100.00 :biggrin:
> *


I saw that too.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I GOT MINE LASTNIGHT

































NEEDS JUST A LIL WORK


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 18 2006, 01:09 PM~5451788
> *I GOT MINE LASTNIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, wasn't this the one Rob from LA's Finest was selling, if so great buy.:thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YUP THAT WAS THE ONE


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 18 2006, 12:34 PM~5451898
> *YUP THAT WAS THE ONE
> *


LOOKS LIKE A SOLID FIND FOKKER

IS THE SUSPENSION OR FRAME OK ON THAT SIDE WHERE ITS WRECKED THAT WHEEL LOOKS TILTED


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 18 2006, 11:09 AM~5451788
> *I GOT MINE LASTNIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


nice car a little primer and fixing the driver side it's ready to roll tell it go to the shop


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 18 2006, 05:45 PM~5453539
> *LOOKS LIKE A SOLID FIND FOKKER
> 
> IS THE SUSPENSION OR FRAME OK ON THAT SIDE WHERE ITS WRECKED THAT WHEEL LOOKS TILTED
> *


Looks like the A-Arm is fucked, or maybe just needs new bushings. Simple fix, as long as the Frame is alright.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

i have a frame for sell 200.00


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THE FRAME IS A SOLID VIRGIN, IT NEEDS THE BUSHING IT DOESNT HAVE ANY THATS WHY IT TILTS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 18 2006, 09:32 PM~5454711
> *THE FRAME IS A SOLID VIRGIN, IT NEEDS THE BUSHING IT DOESNT HAVE ANY THATS WHY IT TILTS
> *


Yea, kind of thought that was it by the way the tire is leaning. Cheap fix.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEA 40 A POP


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

congrats fern


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: THANKS BRO


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 18 2006, 10:12 PM~5454978
> *YEA 40 A POP
> *


For what???????????? A-arm i hope.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OHH NAW I MENT THE TIRES THERE $40 NAW A ARMS ARE KOO AND THE BUSHINGS I NEED ARE A FEW BUCKS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

here's one from another post.  :ugh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 18 2006, 10:17 PM~5455010
> *OHH NAW I MENT THE TIRES THERE $40 NAW A ARMS ARE KOO AND THE BUSHINGS I NEED ARE A FEW BUCKS
> *


Good Homie, Bushing aren't that Much and to change them is not that hard.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 18 2006, 10:17 PM~5455011
> *here's one from another post.    :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


Please dont ever post that again.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 18 2006, 10:20 PM~5455026
> *Please dont ever post that again.
> *


Didn't you see the expression on my reply Homie, i'm a GlassHouse Owner and i hate to see what somepeople do to them. Seen this type of shit makes me appreciate what i have and this Topic even more.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

EY THATS GIVING ME SOME IDEAS :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 18 2006, 10:22 PM~5455041
> *Didn't you see the expression on my reply Homie, i'm a GlassHouse Owner and i hate to see what somepeople do to them. Seen this type of shit makes me appreciate what i have and this Topic even more.
> *


I know, im just messing with ya, im just sic of all these fucking donks.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 18 2006, 10:24 PM~5455054
> *I know, im just messing with ya, im just sic of all these fucking donks.
> *


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

QVO Smurf & Ferns! Nice glasshouse,can't wait to see the Strictly Family Plaque NIKKUH!!! Yo Smurf how u been dogg?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HELL YEA THAT MOFO GONNA FLY THE PLAKA


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I HAVE TO THANK *76 GLASSHOUSE* FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THE SKIRT HARDWARE. OUTSTANDING FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNER!!

2 DAY ME THAT FRAME!!!  
J/K, EVEN THOUGHT I DO WANT ONE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@May 18 2006, 10:27 PM~5455072
> * QVO Smurf & Ferns! Nice glasshouse,can't wait to see the Strictly Family Plaque NIKKUH!!! Yo Smurf how u been dogg?
> *


Chilling Homie, Ya sabes. What about you Big Homie, how you been? Hope everything is going straight with you Dog. Are you Driving again? been a long Time.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 18 2006, 08:32 PM~5455113
> *I HAVE TO THANK 76 GLASSHOUSE FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THE SKIRT HARDWARE. OUTSTANDING FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNER!!
> 
> 2 DAY ME THAT FRAME!!!
> ...



no problem homie thats what im here for to try to hook us glasshouse owner's up with parts and info :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 18 2006, 08:32 PM~5455113
> *I HAVE TO THANK 76 GLASSHOUSE FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THE SKIRT HARDWARE. OUTSTANDING FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNER!!
> 
> 2 DAY ME THAT FRAME!!!
> ...



no problem homie thats what im here for to try to hook us glasshouse owner's up with parts and info :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 18 2006, 10:43 PM~5455188
> *no problem homie thats what im here for to try to hook us glasshouse owner's up with parts and info :biggrin:
> *


And I'm one of those. Thanks Homie. Good looking out on all the parts that you Sold me and are Holding for me. :thumbsup: Now if i can only get a fucking truck to come scoop everything up. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 18 2006, 10:33 PM~5455126
> *Chilling Homie, Ya sabes. What about you Big Homie, how you been? Hope everything is going straight with you Dog. Are you Driving again? been a long Time.
> *


Yeah Bro! I finallly got my license back and my cutty running smooth again! Everythi8ng else has been firme! You Know!!!


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

1971,76 Chevrolet Impala original style window felt kit Item number: 4640347511 

You are signed in Watch this item in My eBay | Email to a friend 






View larger picture 



Starting bid: US $64.00 

price: US $69.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

End time: May-21-06 10:44:21 PDT (2 days 12 hours) 
Shipping costs: US $12.00
Standard Flat Rate Shipping Service 
Ships to: Worldwide 
Item location: San Jose, Ca, United States 
History: 0 bids 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You can also: Watch this item 
Email to a friend 

Listing and payment details: HideShow 
Starting time: May-14-06 10:44:21 PDT 
Starting bid: US $64.00 
Duration: 7-day listing 

Payment methods: PayPal (preferred), 
Money order/Cashiers check, 
Other - See Payment Instructions for payment methods accepted 
See details 






Meet the seller 
Seller: gtof100 ( 1393) 
Feedback: 99.9% Positive 
Member: since May-13-99 in United States

Read feedback comments 
Ask seller a question 
Add to Favorite Sellers 
View seller's other items: Store | List 
Visit seller's Store:
Bethel's Goat Farm GTO 


Buy safely 
1. Check the seller's reputation 
Score: 1393 | 99.9% Positive
Read feedback comments 
2. Learn how you are protected 
Free PayPal Buyer Protection. 
See eligibility


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

check this out if i had the money i'd swop it and leave it at my moms house in wa


http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../6/83952426.htm


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels+May 18 2006, 09:27 PM~5455072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 19 2006, 12:00 AM~5455575
> *MIRALO, BACK FROM THE DEAD!!!  SUP HOT WHEEZY
> X3
> *


 Whats up bigg dogg! Aqui nomas trabajando! how life treating u?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@May 18 2006, 11:02 PM~5455583
> *Whats up bigg dogg! Aqui nomas trabajando! how life treating u?
> *


CHILLIN TU SABES, LIFE'S GOOD CAN'T COMPLAIN


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

WHAT'S UP GLASS HOUSE RIDAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A YALL MY SON KEEPS TRYING TO GET MY TO PUT THA BIG WHEEL NO THE GLASS..... THE FCK UP PART ABOUT IT IS MY SON HAS NEVER REALY EXPERIENCE GROWING UP IN THE HOOD AND WATCHING THE RIDAZ RIDE AND HIT THE SWITCH ON THE BLOCK. IT'S LIKE PART OF THE GAME IS MISSING!! LIKE THE INSTRUCTIONS TO THE RED LINE BMX BIKE IS GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S HARD TO TEACH MY SON THIS WHEN WE HIT THE HOOD AND THE YOUNGSTERS HAVE BIG WHEELS, DON'T GET IT TWISTED WE STILL HAVE RIDAZ ITS JUST HARD KEEPING MY SON IN THIS SPORT.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@May 19 2006, 01:00 AM~5455835
> *WHAT'S UP GLASS HOUSE RIDAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A YALL MY SON KEEPS TRYING TO GET MY TO PUT THA BIG WHEEL NO THE GLASS..... THE FCK UP PART ABOUT IT IS MY SON HAS NEVER REALY EXPERIENCE GROWING UP IN THE HOOD AND WATCHING THE RIDAZ RIDE AND HIT THE SWITCH ON THE BLOCK. IT'S LIKE PART OF THE GAME IS MISSING!! LIKE THE INSTRUCTIONS TO THE RED LINE BMX BIKE IS GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S HARD TO TEACH MY SON THIS WHEN WE HIT THE HOOD AND THE YOUNGSTERS HAVE BIG WHEELS, DON'T GET IT TWISTED WE STILL HAVE RIDAZ ITS JUST HARD KEEPING MY SON IN THIS SPORT.
> *


Send him to his room till his attitude changes. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@May 19 2006, 01:00 AM~5455835
> *WHAT'S UP GLASS HOUSE RIDAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A YALL MY SON KEEPS TRYING TO GET MY TO PUT THA BIG WHEEL NO THE GLASS..... THE FCK UP PART ABOUT IT IS MY SON HAS NEVER REALY EXPERIENCE GROWING UP IN THE HOOD AND WATCHING THE RIDAZ RIDE AND HIT THE SWITCH ON THE BLOCK. IT'S LIKE PART OF THE GAME IS MISSING!! LIKE THE INSTRUCTIONS TO THE RED LINE BMX BIKE IS GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S HARD TO TEACH MY SON THIS WHEN WE HIT THE HOOD AND THE YOUNGSTERS HAVE BIG WHEELS, DON'T GET IT TWISTED WE STILL HAVE RIDAZ ITS JUST HARD KEEPING MY SON IN THIS SPORT.
> *


That's true Homie, but i think it really starts at Home. My Son is only 2, but i love to see the Glare in his eyes when ever i hit the switch and he sees that shit get up. He's growing up with that itch already, trying to get to the switches to hit'em. No need to take him to the Block to see LowLows when his Pops has One.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 18 2006, 11:45 PM~5455528
> *check this out if i had the money i'd swop it and leave it at my moms house in wa
> http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../6/83952426.htm
> *


That's Clean right there Homie, and cheap.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 19 2006, 08:49 AM~5457088
> *That's true Homie, but i think it really starts at Home. My Son is only 2, but i love to see the Glare in his eyes when ever i hit the switch and he sees that shit get up. He's growing up with that itch already, trying to get to the switches to hit'em. No need to take him to the Block to see LowLows when his Pops has One.
> *


you got that right homie, my son is 13 now... started him off with a bike when he was 3 and now his bike is featured in this months Traditional Lowriding Magazine...

he can't stand the BIG WHEEL craze..... he's a true blue Lowrider for life....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 19 2006, 09:56 AM~5457114
> *That's Clean right there Homie, and cheap.
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP WITH THAT TRIM ON THE REAR 1/4?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

* 1976 caprice complete 2door side trim for sale! In good Condition. $350 562-682-3985 call me for details!!! I cant post pics but I can send them to you your house. :biggrin:*


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

* 1976 caprice complete 2door side trim for sale! In good Condition. $350 562-682-3985 call me for details!!! I cant post pics but I can send them to you your house. :biggrin:*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

What would be a nice Rim Color Combo for this? I'm planning to keep the Car the same Color. Any Suggestions????I was Thinking all Black. :dunno: uffin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

car whit the inter begie side moldings begie rims iner spokes begie and outer spokes white and the top begie if your going to put one


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 19 2006, 06:34 PM~5459467
> *What would be a nice Rim Color Combo for this? I'm planning to keep the Car the same Color. Any Suggestions????I was Thinking all Black. :dunno:  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


all chrome


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

dont do all blk, theres already too many ones out there like that


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 19 2006, 04:33 PM~5459791
> *all chrome
> *


x2


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 19 2006, 03:34 PM~5459467
> *What would be a nice Rim Color Combo for this? I'm planning to keep the Car the same Color. Any Suggestions????I was Thinking all Black. :dunno:  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


white and gold spokes, gold hub, chrome knock...... then have the bumper guards and eye brows gold dipped too.....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

forgot gold nipples too


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 18 2006, 11:20 PM~5455026
> *Please dont ever post that again.
> *


that shit tight ,shit its sittin low :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@May 19 2006, 09:05 PM~5460872
> *that shit tight ,shit its sittin low :biggrin:
> *


Shutup sellout. :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats what you think, i just like custom cars u fagget you sound like a bitch :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@May 19 2006, 09:34 PM~5461087
> *thats what you think, i just like custom cars u fagget you sound like a bitch  :biggrin:
> *


You sound like a dick rider, go find your donk topic cockboy.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

stop cryin, let it be bitch, you momma rides my dick :biggrin:


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 5 2006, 01:35 PM~5376402
> *post a pic of the floors......I am curious
> *


http://ucefamily.com/Car_shows/Indy_show/Indy_2006.htm
page right


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@May 19 2006, 09:39 PM~5461123
> *stop cryin, let it be bitch, you momma rides my dick :biggrin:
> *


Good one stupid fuck you really got me, come back when you get some taste DONK fucker.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 19 2006, 04:53 PM~5459522
> *car whit the inter begie side moldings begie rims iner spokes begie and outer spokes white and the top begie if your going to put one
> *


The Interior's White with some Black Inserts, The Exterior Color is Pearl White with the Black Moulding. I'm not Planning to change the Colors just yet, Summer is right around the Corner and i need something to Drive on the weekends.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 19 2006, 05:33 PM~5459791
> *all chrome
> *


I was thinking more Powder Coated, I'm not really into just chrome Rims. Thanks though.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 19 2006, 07:10 PM~5460348
> *white and gold spokes, gold hub, chrome knock...... then have the bumper guards and eye brows gold dipped too.....
> *


I was thinking of something Like that, but i don't have anything or planning to get anything Gold dipped. I want to match the Black Moulding the most cause that fucker stands out on the white. Can you post some shots of your Ride, i thnk i saw it on another post, that shit's clean.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 19 2006, 06:26 PM~5460113
> *dont do all blk, theres already too many ones out there like that
> *


There's alot of pearl white glasshouses with the all black rims out there???? I haven't been out in a while so i'm not really up to date. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 19 2006, 05:26 PM~5460113
> *dont do all blk, theres already too many ones out there like that
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

CONGRATS FERNS.....




WE'RE ALL HERE TO HELP EACH OTHER OUT....ALWAYS ASK ONE OF US...WE ALL GOT PARTS SOMEWHERE  







OH AND SOMEBODY POST SOME PICS OF THOSE SIDE MOLDINGS FOR SALE...I'M INTERESTED :biggrin:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

HELP ME.................


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 20 2006, 01:54 AM~5462073
> *
> 
> *


  This is why i keep saying Black, someone on here did a photo Shop for me on another post. I used someones Ride that pretty much looks like mine would look, except for the Back black Top. What do you Guys think.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 20 2006, 09:17 AM~5463213
> * This is why i keep saying Black, someone on here did a photo Shop for me on another post. I used someones Ride that pretty much looks like mine would look, except for the Back black Top. What do you Guys think.
> 
> 
> ...



 that car(*in the pic) was nice in the first place with white dish

but that actually looks pretty good....i've been rolling all chrome..and just picked up a bumperkit with an all chrome wheel... :biggrin: 



SO I HOPE YOU GUYS DON'T MIND A BUMPERKIT ON A GLASSHOUSE...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO PHIL WHAT DO YOU HAVE FOR GRABS?????


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

EVEN THO I DONT OWN A GLASS HOUSE I SEEM TO STAY ON THIS THREAD MORE THAN ANY OTHER ONE. ... MUST MEAN I'LL GET ONE ONE OF THESE DAYS. :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

STARTED TO WORK ON IT TODAY









BUT THEN I FOUND THIS









I WOULD HAVE FINISHED AND IT WOULD HAVE BEEN READY TO ROLL, BUT NOW I GOTTA GET ANOTHER SET OF UPPER CONT SHAFTS


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YOU HAVE PM


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

heres a little bit of my work i'll show some more pic of my work when im done with the car if any body looking to get their inter done


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

INTERESTING :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YOU GOT PM :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 20 2006, 04:36 PM~5464759
> *EVEN THO I DONT OWN A GLASS HOUSE I SEEM TO STAY ON THIS THREAD MORE THAN ANY OTHER ONE. ... MUST MEAN I'LL GET ONE ONE OF THESE DAYS.  :0
> *





 do it! do it! do it!




:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 20 2006, 04:27 PM~5464708
> *YO PHIL WHAT DO YOU HAVE FOR GRABS?????
> *





what do you need?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 20 2006, 10:06 PM~5465781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know i'll be giving you a call as soon as my Ride is Ready for that step. I've seen your work personally and i know you do good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO GLASSHOUSE THANKS FOR THE UPPERS  OHH HERES THE HOOD I GOT


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 21 2006, 06:40 PM~5469685
> *YO GLASSHOUSE THANKS FOR THE UPPERS   OHH HERES THE HOOD I GOT
> 
> 
> ...


ferns213 your hood has more of a point heres what the 76 caprice hood looks like


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

heres picture of what the hood looks like


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEA I TOLD I REMEMBER MY SHIT HAD MORE OF A POINT ON IT, WELL WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT FOR THE MOLDINGS I GUESS WHEN ARE YOU PLANING ON SENDING THAT CAR ON ITS WAY TO THE YARD ????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

you need a 74-75 impala hood


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 21 2006, 11:59 PM~5471126
> *you need a 74-75 impala hood
> 
> *


whats up tom! ferny needs a hood he also needs a pass fender if anybody knows of one out there!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUT LOBO SAID :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Pic. From another post.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN I CANT FIND A FUCKING PASS FENDER OR A FUCKING HOOD FOR MY 75 :angry:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

@ SAN ANTONIO


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 22 2006, 02:48 PM~5475376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice there keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 22 2006, 10:29 AM~5473215
> *DAMN I CANT FIND A FUCKING PASS FENDER OR A FUCKING HOOD FOR MY 75 :angry:
> *


HANG IN THERE FERNIE, YOU'LL FIND ONE


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

shit i hope i find one soon


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Anyone know *johndmonster* I'm getting ready to take my Car To the Shop to get Lifted Right and i need to know what to do about the Rear "Should i have them cut the rear end and short'n it or should i get a 80s Caddy rear end" to fit 13"s??????????
I would really appreciate some info on this, what's everyone doing to tuck the 13"s with the skirts on?


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

hey smurf i just went to homies two weekends ago and got my back lifted i put 10 inch in the rear with coil over and i used the stock coil in the rear i cut them in half so my car will still sit the same way and i get a smooth rid like the car wasnt cut in the back :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 23 2006, 11:14 AM~5480356
> *hey smurf i just went to homies two weekends ago and got my back lifted i put 10 inch in the rear with coil over and i used the stock coil in the rear i cut them in half so  my car will still sit the same way and i get a smooth rid like the car wasnt cut in the back :biggrin:
> *


You're running 14"s right? I'll hit you up Tonight.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 23 2006, 12:03 PM~5479959
> *Anyone know johndmonster I'm getting ready to take my Car To the Shop to get Lifted Right and i need to know what to do about the Rear "Should i have them cut the rear end and short'n it or should i get a 80s Caddy rear end" to fit 13"s??????????
> I would really appreciate some info on this, what's everyone doing to tuck the 13"s with the skirts on?
> *



I know John, PM him he can give you the info, or go back several pages, he posted the info on here before.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 22 2006, 03:48 PM~5475376
> *
> 
> 
> ...






 looking good with those skirts homie..........


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+May 23 2006, 02:29 PM~5481439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*JOHN IS REALLY HELPFUL AND DOWN TO HELP OUT A FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNER!

CONGRATS TO JOHN GETTING HIS BIKE IN THE NEW LOWRIDER!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 23 2006, 02:49 PM~5481533
> *THANKS HOMIE, I AM TRYING! :biggrin:  HEY ANY WORD ON THE BUMPER GAURD RUBBERS? I AM GONNA REDIP THE GAURDS SOON AND WOULD LIKE TO REPLACE THAT RUBBER PIECE WITH THE BITE TAKEN OUT OF IT
> JOHN IS REALLY HELPFUL AND DOWN TO HELP OUT A FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNER!
> 
> ...


I know Homie, he has offered his help many times and now i'm really ready to start working on my Glass.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 22 2006, 05:12 PM~5475556
> *looking nice there keep up the good work :biggrin:
> *


Hey Dog i tryed calling you, your phone's out of order   Hit me up when you get a chance. Thanks.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn dirty, you got that back together already... you go RI brotha


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

oh shit my bad.... just noticed you in majestics now... good luck with the new club dawg


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 22 2006, 04:48 PM~5475376
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You fucker! Now Im definitely gonna have to get a GH. Damn that bitch is lookin good!!!!! :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oops double post


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

will a 75-76 caprice front end fit a 74 impala??


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+May 23 2006, 05:42 PM~5482550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES IT WILL AND YOU REALLY DON'T NEED THE ENTIRE FRONT CLIP, JUST THE PARTS IN THE FRONT









:biggrin: ENJOY :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUSS UP 76 WHEN YOU GONNA PASS BY FOR THE MODLINGS :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@May 23 2006, 06:31 PM~5483219
> *will a 75-76 caprice front end fit a 74 impala??
> *



you'll need the fenders,hood,bumper too


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 24 2006, 01:45 PM~5488001
> *you'll need the fenders,hood,bumper too
> *


DAMN I WAS WRONG, SORRY?

MY GUESSNOSIS WAS OFF :0


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Does anyone know or happen to have a extra back window for a 76 caprice for sale, hit me up.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup homies


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

hey smurf heres my car with the coil over


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@May 24 2006, 08:14 PM~5490170
> *Does anyone know or happen to have a extra back window  for a 76 caprice for sale, hit me up.
> *


i got 1 make me offer


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

The House is looking great Dirty uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 24 2006, 09:19 PM~5490537
> *hey smurf heres my car with the coil over
> 
> 
> ...



Please make a upper cup for that.....the pigtail of the coil over time will puncture the frame....And I don't need to tell what happens next....Looks good 76GLASSHOUSE just looking out for ya homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 24 2006, 08:19 PM~5490537
> *hey smurf heres my car with the coil over
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Homie, but i agree with Dline maybe you should put a Cup or atleast a Donut on there just to be on the safe side. Hit me up i have some laying around in my Garage i'll take them to you on Sunday.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 24 2006, 08:31 PM~5490642
> *The House is looking great Dirty  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*JOHN IS REALLY HELPFUL AND DOWN TO HELP OUT A FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNER!

CONGRATS TO JOHN GETTING HIS BIKE IN THE NEW LOWRIDER!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]

TTT
Had a good conversation with John yesterday, he was very helpful explaining/clearing somethings up for me. Needless to say that i'll be at the Junkyards this weekend looking for a 1985 Cadillac rear end.  I'll post pictures of when i'm doing the swap.  
Once again Thanks Homie. And since i'm thanking people a big GoodLooking out to 76 GLASSHOUSE for all his help.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

> *JOHN IS REALLY HELPFUL AND DOWN TO HELP OUT A FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNER!
> 
> CONGRATS TO JOHN GETTING HIS BIKE IN THE NEW LOWRIDER!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


TTT
Had a good conversation with John yesterday, he was very helpful explaining/clearing somethings up for me. Needless to say that i'll be at the Junkyards this weekend looking for a 1985 Cadillac rear end.  I'll post pictures of when i'm doing the swap.  
Once again Thanks Homie. And since i'm thanking people a big GoodLooking out to 76 GLASSHOUSE for all his help. 
[/quote]

John knows his stuff thats for sure.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I just spent the last 2 hours going through the first 160 pages(i do that from time to time :biggrin: ) And i was wondering if anybody has ever thought of making some shirts like the photo shop the Homie Travieso did a while back:








I know i would buy more than a few. *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@May 24 2006, 08:27 PM~5490610
> *i got 1 make me offer
> *


I was reading some of the older pages and i saw that you got rid of your Glass but that you also have a double hump transmission mount, you ever think of getting rid of it??? Just asking.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 25 2006, 08:09 PM~5494532
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*I'd take more then one too :cheesy: Anyone got a good hookup and.... who did this ohotoshop????? LMK plz*


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 23 2006, 06:03 PM~5479959
> *Anyone know johndmonster I'm getting ready to take my Car To the Shop to get Lifted Right and i need to know what to do about the Rear "Should i have them cut the rear end and short'n it or should i get a 80s Caddy rear end" to fit 13"s??????????
> 
> *



is that the screen name of that dude? I'd need some info on how to take of
the small trimm pieces around the roof line and windows....


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> *JOHN IS REALLY HELPFUL AND DOWN TO HELP OUT A FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNER!
> 
> CONGRATS TO JOHN GETTING HIS BIKE IN THE NEW LOWRIDER!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


TTT
Had a good conversation with John yesterday, he was very helpful explaining/clearing somethings up for me. Needless to say that i'll be at the Junkyards this weekend looking for a 1985 Cadillac rear end.  I'll post pictures of when i'm doing the swap.  
Once again Thanks Homie. And since i'm thanking people a big GoodLooking out to 76 GLASSHOUSE for all his help. 
[/quote]
He defietly hooked me up!


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-75-Che...sspagenameZWDVW
heres a grill if any body looking for 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@May 25 2006, 12:15 PM~5494965
> *I'd take more then one too  :cheesy: Anyone got a good hookup and.... who did this ohotoshop????? LMK plz
> *


take the pic to a t shirt shop, they can scan it and do the iron on thing....


sdomeone make one up on 73's i'd be all over it


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 25 2006, 07:43 PM~5497565
> *take the pic to a t shirt shop, they can scan it and do the iron on thing....
> sdomeone make one up on 73's i'd be all over it
> *


Good looking out on the smurf on your passanger front seat Homie :biggrin: J/K
I was reading your feature on the new Traditional Lowriding Magazine :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ANYONE GOING TO THE PICNIC ON SUNDAY AT ELYSIAN


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

2nd page :uh: ttt
I've always loved the way this GlassHouse looks in this pictures.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 25 2006, 11:09 AM~5494532
> *I just spent the last 2 hours going through the first 160 pages(i do that from time to time :biggrin: ) And i was wondering if anybody has ever thought of making some shirts like the photo shop the Homie Travieso did a while back:
> 
> 
> ...












only problem with the iron on, its a little expensive smurf, , plus i used a quality t shirt like AAA or Pro Club, not the 1.50 bullshit haynes or watever that fade quickkk


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

1976 caprice mouldings for sale in the Classified Section!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 27 2006, 12:19 AM~5504082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's coo Homie, Where did you get it done? Do you know if they can do it bigger and a little more clearer like your photoshop?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'VE BEEN TALKING TO A HOMIE THAT CAN MAKE SHIRTS ABOUT SOME GLASSHOUSE ONES...


IF I CAN GET ENOUGH PEEPS INTERESTED IN THEM...HE'LL MAKE THEM..I KNOW I'LL WEAR ONE ALMOST EVERY FUCKING DAY.......  


:biggrin: GIVE ME SOME IDEAS?....I CAN GET MY BRO TO DRAW SOME STUFF UP?..I WANT TO GET EVERYONES GLASS'STYLE IN THERE...IMPALA..CAPRICE..


:cheesy: KINDA LIKE THE OLD SCHOOL 'HOMIES HYDROS' SHIRTS..


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

CHIIIIA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 25 2006, 01:12 PM~5494549
> *I was reading some of the older pages and i saw that you got rid of your Glass but that you also have a double hump transmission mount, you ever think of getting rid of it??? Just asking.
> *


its on my impala had to use it cuz i didnt have so just put them on and out dual flowmasters


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 27 2006, 05:28 PM~5506681
> * I'VE BEEN TALKING TO A HOMIE THAT CAN MAKE SHIRTS ABOUT SOME GLASSHOUSE ONES...
> IF I CAN GET ENOUGH PEEPS INTERESTED IN THEM...HE'LL MAKE THEM..I KNOW I'LL WEAR ONE ALMOST EVERY FUCKING DAY.......
> :biggrin: GIVE ME SOME IDEAS?....I CAN GET MY BRO TO DRAW SOME STUFF UP?..I WANT TO GET EVERYONES GLASS'STYLE IN THERE...IMPALA..CAPRICE..
> ...


FUCK, I AM DOWN FOR THAT SHIT!!

HERE IS AN IDEA BUT, NOT FOR A SHIRT THAT WILL BE HAVING THE "REAL G SHIT" ON IT.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT DIRTY..
 




*** :biggrin: CONGRATS TO JOHNDMONSTER ON THE LRM PICS.....MUST BE NICE TO HAVE A MATCHING BIKE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

3rd page???  
TTT
Spent all day yesterday picking up alot of parts yesterday for my Glass House, thanks again 76 GLASSHOUSE good looking out on those parts. :thumbsup: My shit should be Ready to hit The Body Shop in the next week or so. :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YESTERDAY AT ELYSIAN


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

now THAT is fuckin bad-ass :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 29 2006, 01:28 PM~5514467
> *YESTERDAY AT ELYSIAN
> 
> 
> ...


*FUCKING CLEAN!!! 

ON THE BUMPERS ARE PEOPLE JUST PAINTING THE RUBBER PARTS OR ARE THEY BEING MADE BY SOMEONE? PLEASE LET ME KNOW!*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 29 2006, 03:22 PM~5515015
> *FUCKING CLEAN!!!
> 
> ON THE BUMPERS ARE PEOPLE JUST PAINTING THE RUBBER PARTS OR ARE THEY BEING MADE BY SOMEONE? PLEASE LET ME KNOW!
> *


That's clean.
I'm pretty sure they're painting them. I was going to do that if i chosed another color, but i stayed with white and black so the bumpers will match. I did the same to my Old Cutlass about 2 years ago, painted the plastic rubbers on the bumpers to match my paint job. 
It looked pretty clean.(don't hate on the 4 dr. :biggrin: )


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

have any of you glasshouse owners on here had any trouble putting 13's on a glasshouse.....i tried putting 13's on my 74 and the caliper rubs...then i tried some 14 inch cragars and those didnt work either...anybody heard of this problem before


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@May 29 2006, 08:06 PM~5516321
> *have any of you glasshouse owners on here had any trouble putting 13's on a glasshouse.....i tried putting 13's on my 74 and the caliper rubs...then i tried some 14 inch cragars and those didnt work either...anybody heard of this problem before
> *


GO DOWN TO PEP BOYS AND BUY SOME WHEEL SPACERS


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@May 29 2006, 07:06 PM~5516321
> *have any of you glasshouse owners on here had any trouble putting 13's on a glasshouse.....i tried putting 13's on my 74 and the caliper rubs...then i tried some 14 inch cragars and those didnt work either...anybody heard of this problem before
> *


U GOT A GLASSHOUSE NOW TOO?

PICS


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEA THAT WASS CLEAN, AS FOR HIS RUBERS THEY LOOKED PAINTED


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 29 2006, 11:41 PM~5518022
> *YEA THAT WASS CLEAN, AS FOR HIS RUBERS THEY LOOKED PAINTED
> *





 VERY NICE PICS HOMIE......




:thumbsdown: BLACK RUBBER...OR NO RUBBER.... :biggrin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

Lookin for cpnvertible parts..75 caprice.. need theese little pastic fittings that connect the cable from the motor to the gears on the top.. i think it keeps the cable in place after its tighten.. and who would be able to rebuild the electric motor..


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

do a google search for scissor tops and we'll find a couple sites on line that deal with them...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 29 2006, 09:09 PM~5517253
> *GO DOWN TO PEP BOYS AND BUY SOME WHEEL SPACERS
> *


can i swap spindles and rotors from an 80's caprice??


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 29 2006, 10:07 PM~5517584
> *U GOT A GLASSHOUSE NOW TOO?
> 
> PICS
> *


simon, its a 74 impala...i picked up for 2g's near you pad...on lincoln and magnolia..you might have seen it...its a guacamole green

ill post pics later tonite


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@May 30 2006, 06:50 PM~5522336
> *can i swap spindles and rotors from an 80's caprice??
> *


I don't know about that but, wheel spacers will cost you about $16.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 30 2006, 05:58 PM~5522375
> *I don't know about that but, wheel spacers will cost you about $16.
> *


i dont think it'll fix the problem..the whole rim wont fit over the caliper


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@May 30 2006, 05:02 PM~5522395
> *i dont think it'll fix the problem..the whole rim wont fit over the caliper
> *



put 14-7 in front and 14-6 in the rear it looks better thats my opion heres a pic of my car with them





click on pic to make bigger :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@May 30 2006, 07:02 PM~5522395
> *i dont think it'll fix the problem..the whole rim wont fit over the caliper
> *


THE WHOLE RIM WON'T FIT OVER IT IF IT IS A REVERSE WHEEL. YOU WILL BE FINE WITH THE WHEEL SPACERS.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

click on picture to mak bigger :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 30 2006, 06:08 PM~5522437
> *THE WHOLE RIM WON'T FIT OVER IT IF IT IS A REVERSE WHEEL. YOU WILL BE FINE WITH THE WHEEL SPACERS.
> *


ill give it a try..thanks


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

can i fit skirts in the rear with 14x7's


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@May 30 2006, 07:09 PM~5522449
> *ill give it a try..thanks
> *


I GOT THESE ALL THE WAY AROUND ON MINE (4 WHEEL DISC)


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...61-73f15f1fd58e


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@May 30 2006, 07:12 PM~5522472
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...61-73f15f1fd58e
> *


DIDIN'T WORK.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@May 30 2006, 05:11 PM~5522464
> *can i fit skirts in the rear with 14x7's
> *


no you need 14-6 in the rear i posted a pic of my car with them


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@May 30 2006, 06:11 PM~5522464
> *can i fit skirts in the rear with 14x7's
> *


yeah if you shorten the rear end, costs alot to do that to a chevy rear end tho... cheaper and easier to thro on 6's


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@May 30 2006, 07:11 PM~5522464
> *can i fit skirts in the rear with 14x7's
> *




*NOW FOR THE REAR END SWAP THE NEW REAR END IS 3 IN. SHORTER SO I CAN RUN 14x7's WITH SKIRTS. MOST PEOPLE SWAP THEM WITH THE CADDY REARS BUT I WANTED 4 WHEEL DISC BRAKES, WHICH REQUIRES A LITTLE MORE WORK.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03701Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE NEW REAR END

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03705Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I REMOVED ALL THE BRAKE FLUID FROM THE MASTER CYLINDER

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03711Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I HAD TO LOOSEND SOME OF THE PROPORTIONING VALVE LINES FROME THE TOP

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03709Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SOME OF THE LAST SHOTS WITH DRUM BRAKES.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03706Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
GOODBYE DRUMS

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03715Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE OLD PROPORTIONING VALVE

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03722Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
REMOVED

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03719Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE OLD AND NEW VALVES

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03747Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NEW ONE INSTALLED

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03733Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
OLD REAR END IS OUT*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@May 30 2006, 07:11 PM~5522464
> *can i fit skirts in the rear with 14x7's
> *



*
<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03743Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE NEW ONE IS IN

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03744Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I NEED WHEEL SPACERS FOR THE REAR JUST LIKE THE FRONT NOW.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03746Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
:biggrin: :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03740Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FINNISHING UP SOME OF THE FINAL TOUCHES

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03753Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
BLEED THE BRAKES AND THAT IS A WRAP FOR THE NIGHT.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03766Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALLL THAT WAS LEFT WAS TO SEND IT TO THE DRIVELINE SHOP TO SHORTEN THE DRIVESHAFT

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03767Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ON IT'S WAY!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03771Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I GOT IT BACK REALLY FAST SO THAT IS THAT! 

~4 WHEEL DISC BRAKES ON THE GLASSHOUSE WITH 14x7s AND SKIRTS~
*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

try this link

http://www.cpixel.com/album_view.asp?aid=571249


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

Why did you have to run spacers in the front with 14's?? Mine didnt rub in the front with 14's............


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 30 2006, 09:50 PM~5523383
> *Why did you have to run spacers in the front with 14's?? Mine didnt rub in the front with 14's............
> *


THAT WIERD, WHEN I FIRST MOUNTED MY D'z THEY RUBBED THE CALIPERS. I COULDN'T TURN THE WHEELS AFTER I STARTED TO TIGHTEN THEM DOWN. I REALLY DON'T KNOW WHAT TO TELL YOU. I HAD TO EVEN ON THE REARS NOW TOO.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 30 2006, 11:57 PM~5523430
> *THAT WIERD, WHEN I FIRST MOUNTED MY D'z THEY RUBBED THE CALIPERS. I COULDN'T TURN THE WHEELS AFTER I STARTED TO TIGHTEN THEM DOWN. I REALLY DON'T KNOW WHAT TO TELL YOU. I HAD TO EVEN ON THE REARS NOW TOO.
> *



it could be the offset of the daytons, they have a 2" back space, zeniths have 1.875" back space so in reality the zeniths and all china wheels stick out 1/8" more so they would be 1/8" away from the calipers.


Im going to stick one of my daytons on tomorrow to see if it fits.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 30 2006, 09:59 PM~5523438
> *it could be the offset of the daytons, they have a 2" back space, zeniths have 1.875" back space so in reality the zeniths and all china wheels stick out 1/8" more so they would be 1/8" away from the calipers.
> Im going to stick one of my daytons on tomorrow to see if it fits.
> *


THAT JUST MIGHT BE THE CASE!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 30 2006, 09:01 PM~5523452
> *THAT JUST MIGHT BE THE CASE!
> *


 rear end swap... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 30 2006, 10:38 PM~5522877
> *
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03743Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> THE NEW ONE IS IN
> ...


That's one clean glasshouse you have there homie


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 30 2006, 10:08 PM~5523494
> *rear end swap... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 30 2006, 10:10 PM~5523510
> *That's one clean glasshouse you have there homie
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

By the way........



NICE GLASSHOUSE. I AM ALWAYS HAPPY TO SEE SOMEONE PUT SOME PRIDE INTO ONE OF THESE BEAUTIFUL CARS.






I will have some update pics soon.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 30 2006, 10:14 PM~5523533
> *By the way........
> NICE GLASSHOUSE. I AM ALWAYS HAPPY TO SEE SOMEONE PUT SOME PRIDE INTO ONE OF THESE BEAUTIFUL CARS.
> I will have some update pics soon.
> *


THANKS, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR PICS.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

:worship: :worship: 


car looking good keep up the good work on it and keep posting them pic. like the rear end to very difrent


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@May 30 2006, 07:09 PM~5522449
> *ill give it a try..thanks
> *


If you need any spacers i have a gang of them that i don't need, you'll have to come and scoop them up though. I'll hook you up.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FRONT FENDER EXTEN FOR 74-75 IMPALA I NEED THESE BUT LOOKS LIKE THE PRICE IS A LIL UP THERE DONT YOU GUYS THINK SO

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-IMPALA...594768597QQrdZ1


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 30 2006, 10:54 PM~5523704
> *:worship:  :worship:
> car looking good keep up the good work on it and keep posting them pic. like the rear end to very difrent
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

RUNNING 14X7 CHINA'S...NO SPACERS ON THE FRONT...AND SKIRTS FIT :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 31 2006, 09:59 AM~5525651
> * RUNNING 14X7 CHINA'S...NO SPACERS ON THE FRONT...AND SKIRTS FIT :biggrin:
> *


*PICS W/ SKIRTS*


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 31 2006, 08:59 AM~5525651
> * RUNNING 14X7 CHINA'S...NO SPACERS ON THE FRONT...AND SKIRTS FIT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 31 2006, 09:22 AM~5525776
> *PICS W/ SKIRTS
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: DAM...BLACK DISH DAYS....I MISS THOSE...


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 31 2006, 09:56 AM~5525993
> *:uh: DAM...BLACK DISH DAYS....I MISS THOSE...
> 
> *


 2k4


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 31 2006, 10:27 AM~5525797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Extra clean.  
Hey Dog, sorry i didn't get a chance to go and pick up those parts last Monday, i was fucken beat from going all around Sunday picking up parts for my Glass, but i'll hit you up this weekend and i'll drive up there for sure.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Here's a quick question, Where does everybody get the front and rear Bumper Fillers from? 
And wich ones do you guys preffer, the Fiber Glass ones or the Plastic ones? 
Any help will be highly appreciated. I'm getting ready to buy both sets front and back, so i would like to know which ones are better. Thanks.  

*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 31 2006, 01:20 PM~5526780
> *Here's a quick question, Where does everybody get the front and rear Bumper Fillers from?
> And wich ones do you guys preffer, the Fiber Glass ones or the Plastic ones?
> Any help will be highly appreciated. I'm getting ready to buy both sets front and back, so i would like to know which ones are better. Thanks.
> ...


I JUST GOT SOME THAT WERE FIBERGLASS, I DON'T LIKE THEM :angry:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

check out what the UPS guy brought me today...

I'm the lucky owner of a like new glasshouse bumper w/guards n rubbers


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

more


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@May 31 2006, 03:33 PM~5527716
> *check out what the UPS guy brought me today...
> 
> I'm the lucky owner of a like new glasshouse bumper w/guards n rubbers
> ...


That shit looks Nice and fresh Homie. The chrome looks real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

dayum this I like


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

thanks ! I'll throw it on this one


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HEY CLASSIC, SELL ME SOME BUMPER GUARD RUBBERS!!!

AND WHAT YEAR IS THAT BENZ? I USED TO HAVE A '76 300D BACK IN THE DAY.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

thats a 1976 with an 230 row-six engine, liftet w 2 pumps and 14x7 k/o's :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

thats a 1976 with an 230 row-six engine, liftet w 2 pumps and 14x7 k/o's :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 31 2006, 11:50 PM~5527862
> *HEY CLASSIC, SELL ME SOME BUMPER GUARD RUBBERS!!!
> 
> *


thing is that one of my guard rubbers is ripped at the bottom 
means I'm left with only three good ones for the rear :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@May 31 2006, 04:08 PM~5527954
> *thing is that one of my guard rubbers is ripped at the bottom
> means I'm left with only three good ones for the rear  :uh:
> *


I HEAR YA ON THE BUMPER GUARDS

HONESTLY, I MISS THAT MERCEDES SILVER W/ BLACK INTERIOR IF I COULD FIND ANOTHER ONE I WOULD BUY IT ONLY IF IT WAS IN GOOD SHAPE. 

BUT IT WOULD NOT COME BEFORE MY HOUSE!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 31 2006, 03:40 PM~5527777
> *O.K. Thanks Dog.
> Can you post a picture of the side that you didn't like? so we can see how it looks.
> *











*YOU CAN SEE THAT THE BODY FILLER DOES NOT CARRY THE SAME LINES AS THE REAR QUARTER PANEL

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03835Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THAT FIBERGLASS IS SO HARD A CAT COULDN'T SCRATCH IT

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03831Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NOTICE THAT THE BOTTOM OF THE FILLER ACTUALLY STICKS OUT PAST THE BUMPER IN THE LOWER CORNER

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03844Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I WAS LUCKY BECAUSE THE CAR DID STILL HAVE THE FILLER BRACKETS STILL ON THE CAR EVEN THOUGH THEY ARE NOT NEEDED NOW, I PLAN ON KEEPING THEM FOR IF AND WHEN I FIND SOME PLASTIC ONES.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03836Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE PAINTER SAID HE GOT FUCKED WORKING ON THEM BECAUSE IT TOOK TWO DAYS ON JUST THE FILLERS.*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

can i be down....... i dont have rims or paint yet... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 31 2006, 11:24 PM~5530368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie.
I'm going to try and find some plastic rear ones, i was checking the ones on my Ride and the front ones look o.k, but the rear ones are completely gone.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

So i started to do a little work on my Ride last night.








:uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

A while Later.








 
Another Angle.(It's a bitch working at night with only one light.) :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

That was it, had to go to the store and buy milk for my Kid. :biggrin: 
Yeah, replacement parts.








*Thank's to 76 GLASSHOUSE and the Homie 76CLASSIC for the parts. *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Anybody has an extra one of this Chrome pieces, or can someone tell me where to find one?
Maybe the Emblem too. :uh:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 1 2006, 12:12 AM~5527974
> *I HEAR YA ON THE BUMPER GUARDS
> 
> HONESTLY, I MISS THAT MERCEDES SILVER W/ BLACK INTERIOR IF I COULD FIND ANOTHER ONE I WOULD BUY IT ONLY IF IT WAS IN GOOD SHAPE.
> ...





















I hear you on the mercy, I wont ever be willing to sell mine !


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD SMURF.....KEEP THOSE PROGRESS PICS COMING...MAKES ME WANNA 'LOG OFF' AND GO WORK ON MINE BEFORE I GO TO WORK...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 1 2006, 02:09 PM~5533345
> * LOOKING GOOD SMURF.....KEEP THOSE PROGRESS PICS COMING...MAKES ME WANNA 'LOG OFF' AND GO WORK ON MINE BEFORE I GO TO WORK...
> *



I hear ya............I love taking cars apart.....It's just that whole putting them back together thing that always get's me :uh: ..........Im going to try to get mine to start today, I havent looked at it since August :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 1 2006, 01:45 PM~5533572
> *I hear ya............I love taking cars apart.....It's just that whole putting them back together thing that always get's me  :uh: ..........Im going to try to get mine to start today, I havent looked at it since August  :uh:
> *


 :0 why so long? put up for the winter?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 1 2006, 02:51 PM~5533614
> *:0 why so long? put up for the winter?
> *


Yeah I don't keep it at home....it's like 15 miles from were I stay...and sometimes that's for the best...+ I drive a 4 pump box Caprice everyday, so if I get the itch I can just abuse that :biggrin: which I do  ......I hope to have some pics of my finished frame soon, I need some motavation like a few shows then I will get back on the grind


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 1 2006, 02:01 PM~5533676
> *Yeah I don't keep it at home....it's like 15 miles from were I stay...and sometimes that's for the best...+ I drive a 4 pump box Caprice everyday, so if I get the itch I can just abuse that  :biggrin: which I do  ......I hope to have some pics of my finished frame soon, I need some motavation like a few shows then I will get back on the grind
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> YOU CAN SEE THAT THE BODY FILLER DOES NOT CARRY THE SAME LINES AS THE REAR QUARTER PANEL
> 
> *Hey Homie, one more request, Can you post a side picture of the side you dont like?
> The whole car, just to see if anything is noticeable(spell). If it's just a little bit, i'll probably just get some like yours. Thanks. *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> > YOU CAN SEE THAT THE BODY FILLER DOES NOT CARRY THE SAME LINES AS THE REAR QUARTER PANEL
> >
> > *Hey Homie, one more request, Can you post a side picture of the side you dont like?
> > The whole car, just to see if anything is noticeable(spell). If it's just a little bit, i'll probably just get some like yours. Thanks. *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 1 2006, 04:12 PM~5534525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie, can't really see it wich is a good thing. Clean ass car Homie. I think i'll give them a try and like you i'll just wait untill i run accross some plastic ones.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 1 2006, 05:37 PM~5534881
> *Thanks Homie, can't really see it wich is a good thing. Clean ass car Homie. I think i'll give them a try and like you i'll just wait untill i run accross some plastic ones.
> *


here is the site

http://www.replica-plastics.com/Chevrolet.html


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Well I got Impala started....1st I put a new starter on, started to atleast crank but no fire..prime the carb starts and runs till the gas in the bowl burns out...gas guage says 1/4 tank..so I take the fuel filter out & its fine..take the inlet side out of the fuel pump put some gas in a bottle stick the rubber hose in the bottle starts & runs...so put alittle gas in the tank to make it to the gas station & it quits...My homies at the paint shop come save me in the rollback...put $80 worth of gas in and my homie is like thiers your problem two big ass holes in the gas tank :uh: ....so im like fuck it and start to take off to drive it to the shop to get it on the lift and one of my front hoses busts :biggrin: ....Its all laughable at this point....The funny part is I had to spend all last weekend rebuilding the ass end of my Box Caprice & ripped 3 terminals off of 3 diffrent Turbo Start batterys....So im ordering a tank tomm and does anyone know how many gallons these tanks are..Thanks for any info :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 1 2006, 07:45 PM~5535478
> *Well I got Impala started....1st I put a new starter on, started to atleast crank but no fire..prime the carb starts and runs till the gas in the bowl burns out...gas guage says 1/4 tank..so I take the fuel filter out & its fine..take the inlet side out of the fuel pump put some gas in a bottle stick the rubber hose in the bottle starts & runs...so put alittle gas in the tank to make it to the gas station & it quits...My homies at the paint shop come save me in the rollback...put $80 worth of gas in and my homie is like thiers your problem two big ass holes in the gas tank  :uh: ....so im like fuck it and start to take off to drive it to the shop to get it on the lift and one of my front hoses busts :biggrin: ....Its all laughable at this point....The funny part is I had to spend all last weekend rebuilding the ass end of my Box Caprice & ripped 3 terminals off of 3 diffrent Turbo Start batterys....So im ordering a tank tomm and does anyone know how many gallons these tanks are..Thanks for any info  :biggrin:
> *


26 GALLONS WHERE ARE YOU GETTING THE TANK FROM? BECASUE I HAD TO REPLACE MINE WHEN I FIRST GOT IT DUE TO RUST ON THE INSIDE. I COULD HAVE CLEANED IT BUT IT DIDNT COST MUCH MORE TO REPLACE THE TANK AND GET A NEW SENDING UNIT.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*HERE IS THE GAS TANK I HAD TO REPLACED THE O-RING IN IT BECAUSE THE ONE THAT WAS SENT WITH THE TANK WAS CHEAP AND TORE REALLY EASY SO I REPLACED IT WITH ONE OF THOSE "HELP" O-RINGS WITH THE STEEL INSERT AND HAVEN HAD A PROBLEM SINCE*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

ANOTHER PIC OF THAT GAS TANK IN MY GLASSHOUSE TREAD


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 2 2006, 02:09 AM~5535033
> *here is the site
> 
> http://www.replica-plastics.com/Chevrolet.html
> *



the ones from impala bob's in phoenix are good, fit great!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

FOR BEING 'DIRTY'..YOU GOTZ SOME CLEAN PICS FOO...YOU SHOULD MAKE A 'GLASSHOUSE BUILD' BOOK....FOR THE FUTURE ADDICTS  


EY..WE ALL GOT TRICKS WE CAN CONTRIBUTE....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 2 2006, 10:52 AM~5538746
> *FOR BEING 'DIRTY'..YOU GOTZ SOME CLEAN PICS FOO...YOU SHOULD MAKE A 'GLASSHOUSE BUILD' BOOK....FOR THE FUTURE ADDICTS
> EY..WE ALL GOT TRICKS WE CAN CONTRIBUTE....
> *


THANKS HOMIE, I THINK THE BOOK IS A GOOD IDEA BECAUSE ALL OF US HAVE DONE OR FIGURED OUT LITTLE TRICKS TO HELP OUR RIDES AND THATS WHY I CREATED MY TOPIC TO SHOW THE BIG PROJECS AS WELL AS THE LITTLE ONES FROM A PASSENGER MIRROR INSTALL TO A REAR END SWAP AND TRUST ME I AM ONLY SCRATCHING THE SURFACE :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

what you think about my rubber strip, got ideas?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 2 2006, 10:05 AM~5538814
> *THANKS HOMIE, I THINK THE BOOK IS A GOOD IDEA BECAUSE ALL OF US HAVE DONE OR FIGURED OUT LITTLE TRICKS TO HELP OUR RIDES AND THATS WHY I CREATED MY TOPIC TO SHOW THE BIG PROJECS AS WELL AS THE LITTLE ONES FROM A PASSENGER MIRROR INSTALL TO A REAR END SWAP AND TRUST ME I AM ONLY SCRATCHING THE SURFACE :biggrin:
> *



 YUP...BACK ONE TIME...SAY 1993....I COULD PAY $1...AND FOR SURE SEE...2 FOUR DOORS....AND AT LEAST 2 TWO DOORS AT THE JUNKYARD....



FUCKING REALLY PISSES ME OFF WHEN I THINK OF ALL THE PARTS I GOT I STILL PASSED UP STUFF...THAT EVERYONE IS ALWAYS LOOKING FOR :angry:  



I'M SURE ALOT OF PEEP'S APPRECIATE FINDING THAT LINK TO YOUR TOPIC....VERY INFORMATIVE....I DON'T EVEN SEE ANY OTHER 'IMPALA' (60,S) TOPICS HELPING EACH OTHER OUT...LOL....FUCK I DON'T EVEN LOOK AT THOSE ANYWAY.. :roflmao: :roflmao: 



AND COULD CARE LESS IF IT DOSEN'T SAY 74-76 SOMEWHERE IN THE TOPIC


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 2 2006, 11:13 AM~5538876
> * YUP...BACK ONE TIME...SAY 1993....I COULD PAY $1...AND FOR SURE SEE...2 FOUR DOORS....AND AT LEAST 2 TWO DOORS AT THE JUNKYARD....
> FUCKING REALLY PISSES ME OFF WHEN I THINK OF ALL THE PARTS I GOT I STILL PASSED UP STUFF...THAT EVERYONE IS ALWAYS LOOKING FOR :angry:
> I'M SURE ALOT OF PEEP'S APPRECIATE FINDING THAT LINK TO YOUR TOPIC....VERY INFORMATIVE....I DON'T EVEN SEE ANY OTHER 'IMPALA' (60,S) TOPICS HELPING EACH OTHER OUT...LOL....FUCK I DON'T EVEN LOOK AT THOSE ANYWAY.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT ANY BETTER MYSELF. I CAN'T SEE MYSELF IN ANY OTHER CAR!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 2 2006, 11:13 AM~5538876
> * YUP...BACK ONE TIME...SAY 1993....I COULD PAY $1...AND FOR SURE SEE...2 FOUR DOORS....AND AT LEAST 2 TWO DOORS AT THE JUNKYARD....
> FUCKING REALLY PISSES ME OFF WHEN I THINK OF ALL THE PARTS I GOT I STILL PASSED UP STUFF...THAT EVERYONE IS ALWAYS LOOKING FOR :angry:
> I'M SURE ALOT OF PEEP'S APPRECIATE FINDING THAT LINK TO YOUR TOPIC....VERY INFORMATIVE....I DON'T EVEN SEE ANY OTHER 'IMPALA' (60,S) TOPICS HELPING EACH OTHER OUT...LOL....FUCK I DON'T EVEN LOOK AT THOSE ANYWAY.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


Amen to that Homie.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 2 2006, 01:13 PM~5538876
> * YUP...BACK ONE TIME...SAY 1993....I COULD PAY $1...AND FOR SURE SEE...2 FOUR DOORS....AND AT LEAST 2 TWO DOORS AT THE JUNKYARD....
> FUCKING REALLY PISSES ME OFF WHEN I THINK OF ALL THE PARTS I GOT I STILL PASSED UP STUFF...THAT EVERYONE IS ALWAYS LOOKING FOR :angry:
> I'M SURE ALOT OF PEEP'S APPRECIATE FINDING THAT LINK TO YOUR TOPIC....VERY INFORMATIVE....I DON'T EVEN SEE ANY OTHER 'IMPALA' (60,S) TOPICS HELPING EACH OTHER OUT...LOL....FUCK I DON'T EVEN LOOK AT THOSE ANYWAY.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I do have a "gift" for all you guys pretty soon. Its not much, but there is alot of thought behind it.


If you would, send me your mailing addresses through PM. I will mail it you each of you guys for free.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 2 2006, 01:13 PM~5539534
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I do have a "gift" for all you guys pretty soon. Its not much, but there is alot of thought behind it.
> ...


PM SENT!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 2 2006, 09:13 PM~5539534
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I do have a "gift" for all you guys pretty soon. Its not much, but there is alot of thought behind it.
> ...



PMed too


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 2 2006, 07:13 PM~5538876
> * YUP...BACK ONE TIME...SAY 1993....I COULD PAY $1...AND FOR SURE SEE...2 FOUR DOORS....AND AT LEAST 2 TWO DOORS AT THE JUNKYARD....
> FUCKING REALLY PISSES ME OFF WHEN I THINK OF ALL THE PARTS I GOT I STILL PASSED UP STUFF...THAT EVERYONE IS ALWAYS LOOKING FOR :angry:
> I'M SURE ALOT OF PEEP'S APPRECIATE FINDING THAT LINK TO YOUR TOPIC....VERY INFORMATIVE....I DON'T EVEN SEE ANY OTHER 'IMPALA' (60,S) TOPICS HELPING EACH OTHER OUT...LOL....FUCK I DON'T EVEN LOOK AT THOSE ANYWAY.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



*hey phil, you think you could help me out on my bumper question? Trying to
figure if and how to take off the rubber lip for a thorrow cleaning. I posted pix
and my ? in dirty's 76 buildup topicon page 12. LMK, would be nice. thanks*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

have the panel that goes between the window and the trunk, chromed still in the package from the plater, if anyones interested...


> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 19 2006, 12:38 PM~5273158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Jun 2 2006, 05:13 PM~5540236
> *PMed too
> *


I need a mailing address. Its only going to be a piece of paper with some templetes and info on it, but its something that has alot of thought into it, and will be helpful to glasshouse owners/builders.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 2 2006, 11:30 PM~5540376
> *I need a mailing address. Its only going to be a piece of paper with some templetes and info on it, but its something that has alot of thought into it, and will be helpful to glasshouse owners/builders.
> *



ah ok, I thought email was ment 

could provide you with a SC adress though :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 2 2006, 03:30 PM~5540376
> *I need a mailing address. Its only going to be a piece of paper with some templetes and info on it, but its something that has alot of thought into it, and will be helpful to glasshouse owners/builders.
> *


OOOOOOOOHH I HOPE IT IS THE TEMPLETS FOR THE FENDERS WELLS TO MAKE ROOM FOR THE CYLINDERS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 2 2006, 03:30 PM~5540376
> *I need a mailing address. Its only going to be a piece of paper with some templetes and info on it, but its something that has alot of thought into it, and will be helpful to glasshouse owners/builders.
> *


PMed my address, hope i'm included on the free give away. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 1 2006, 10:02 PM~5535807
> *26 GALLONS WHERE ARE YOU GETTING THE TANK FROM? BECASUE I HAD TO REPLACE MINE WHEN I FIRST GOT IT DUE TO RUST ON THE INSIDE. I COULD HAVE CLEANED IT BUT IT DIDNT COST MUCH MORE TO REPLACE THE TANK AND GET A NEW SENDING UNIT.
> *



 Thanks Homie....Yeah 26 Gallon was $300.00 I should have it tues....I was kind of shocked. Back in the day like Phil said a gas tank was $50 or take it out and you can have it type shit...But I guess them days are over with


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 2 2006, 08:37 PM~5541514
> * Thanks Homie....Yeah 26 Gallon was $300.00 I should have it tues....I was kind of shocked. Back in the day like Phil said a gas tank was $50 or take it out and you can have it type shit...But I guess them days are over with
> *


Is it a brand new tank?

Quanta Products makes them. www.gastanks.com :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Also, the sending units with 2 lines are non ac, and the 3 line sending units are for AC cars. :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 2 2006, 04:53 PM~5541308
> *PMed my address, hope i'm included on the free give away. :biggrin:
> *


RUMOR IS HE'S RAFFLING OUT 5.20s


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 1 2006, 08:08 PM~5535841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dawg, get that shit dipped before you put it in.....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 2 2006, 06:37 PM~5541514
> * Thanks Homie....Yeah 26 Gallon was $300.00 I should have it tues....I was kind of shocked. Back in the day like Phil said a gas tank was $50 or take it out and you can have it type shit...But I guess them days are over with
> *


*I'M DOWN FOR THAT!!! *:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 2 2006, 08:40 PM~5542146
> *dawg, get that shit dipped before you put it in.....
> *


IT WILL HAPPEN ALL IN DUE TIME HOMIE, I STILL AIN'T FORGOT YOU BRO!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Just got this shipped in this morning from Canada...Aye.Hope to start on it right away,Don't have a scheme yet but looking around.Car runs great and is ready for a makeover!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 2 2006, 11:00 PM~5542248
> *I'M DOWN FOR THAT!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I got a new one, still sitting in the box, I was going to chrome it, but I think im just going to get it powder coated black.....after all, Im building a driver, with a black powder coated frame.

 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 2 2006, 09:30 PM~5542361
> *I got a new one, still sitting in the box, I was going to chrome it, but I think im just going to get it powder coated black.....after all, Im building a driver, with a black powder coated frame.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WE THINK TOO MUCH A LIKE THAT WAS MY PLAN(BLACK POWDERCOATED FRAME). MAYBE IT IS THE START OF SOMETHING NEW


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

DOUBLE POST


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

i got a used one here too...gas tank..... :biggrin: 






OH AND TO ANSWER THE BUMPER RUBBER QUESTION....IF YOU DON'T WANT TO FUCK THE CHROME UP.....HEAT GUN, PUTTY KNIFE AND PATIENCE... 



AND YOUR MOST LIKELY GONNA BE TRASHING THEM RUBBER STRIPS...BUT TRY SLOWLY WITHOUT BURNING IT...MAYBE THE GLUE ISN'T TOO STRONG ON YOURS....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 2 2006, 08:35 PM~5541842
> *Is it a brand new tank?
> 
> Quanta Products makes them. www.gastanks.com  :biggrin:
> *




Yeah it's a new one, but not sure what brand it is....I ordered it from Keystone...When I get it im getting the inside coated then powder coat the outside...It wasnt rusted it was creased


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 2 2006, 10:25 PM~5542346
> *Just got this shipped in this morning from Canada...Aye.Hope to start on it right away,Don't have a scheme yet but looking around.Car runs great and is ready for a makeover!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the one Gloss Hogg had......Nice pick up homie


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 2 2006, 09:00 PM~5541979
> *RUMOR IS HE'S RAFFLING OUT 5.20s
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 2 2006, 10:25 PM~5542346
> *Just got this shipped in this morning from Canada...Aye.Hope to start on it right away,Don't have a scheme yet but looking around.Car runs great and is ready for a makeover!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: VERY COOL RAG!...I'M THINKING ABOUT ONE SOON.... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 2 2006, 09:25 PM~5542346
> *Just got this shipped in this morning from Canada...Aye.Hope to start on it right away,Don't have a scheme yet but looking around.Car runs great and is ready for a makeover!!!
> 
> 
> ...



FIRST THING THAT GOT SWAPPED WAS THAT FRONT CLIP! :0


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 3 2006, 02:39 AM~5543763
> *Is that the one Gloss Hogg had......Nice pick up homie
> *


Yep,I got it off gloss,real cool cat everything went smooth.It took the driver 2days to get here which was great for me cuzz I thought it was going to take a couple of weeks.This is my first rag so I gotta come correct.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 4 2006, 12:58 AM~5548018
> *  :biggrin: VERY COOL RAG!...I'M THINKING ABOUT ONE SOON.... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro,I'ma pretty big dude so I think this is just about the only rag I could fit in without holding in my stomach.LOL.I can't get over how well this car drives and handles.Floates like a Cadillac!!! Thanks to Gloss Hog for giving it up.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 4 2006, 10:35 AM~5548868
> *Thanks bro,I'ma pretty big dude so I think this is just about the only rag I could fit in without holding in my stomach.LOL.I can't get over how well this car drives and handles.Floates like a Cadillac!!! Thanks to Gloss Hog for giving it up.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Theres an OG blue one here in town, about a 75 round eye ragtop. The owner is some college kid, I always see it by the university. I keep leaving messages on it hopeing he'll call me someday wanting to sell it. Dirty Sanchez knows I been after that Rag for a minute. Homeboy dont take care of it and already lost a skirt. :0


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-1975-1...1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-1976-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


:biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I got mine for sale. Click on my signature. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

So i did a little more to my Ride over the weekend.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Putting a fucking fender and trying to get the gaps right is a bitch, especially(spell) when it's your first time doing it. Putting that heavy ass Hood on it's a bitch especially if you're a one Man team :uh: :uh:  








One more Shot.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*But for it being my first Time and doing all of it by myself, i can say that i'm very proud of myself, i did pretty good. The gaps came out good everything seems to line up right.  







*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

And if you thought the hood was heavy, the Bumper was worst :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*But at the end of the day. All that heavy lifting and working under the fucking heat payed off.
Here's My Ride Homies. Ready for the Paint shop. 
Once again a big thanks to the Homie 76 GLASSHOUSE and 76 CLASSIC for the replacement parts.  







*


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

ese smurf, you got my # fool i wouldn't helpd u out! 

looks like it's ready for the paint shop fool


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 5 2006, 11:11 AM~5554637
> *
> 
> ese smurf, you got my # fool i wouldn't helpd u out!
> ...


Thanks Homie. I'll remember that when i'm doing my set-up. I'll hit you up Dog tansiquiera para echarnos unos pistos.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 5 2006, 10:16 AM~5554653
> *Thanks Homie. I'll remember that when i'm doing my set-up. I'll hit you up Dog tansiquiera para echarnos unos pistos.
> *


hell yea fool, even if we don't get shit done :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

If The body Shop can't take my car this week then it's straight to M&M Hydraulics to get cut right. And if none of the shops have space right now then i'll be swaping the Rear End this coming weekend. I have the Caddy Rear End on deck already.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 5 2006, 10:23 AM~5554689
> *If The body Shop can't take my car this week then it's straight to M&M Hydraulics to get cut right. And if none of the shops have space right now then i'll be swaping the Rear End this coming weekend. I have the Caddy Rear End on deck already.
> *


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 5 2006, 10:06 AM~5554616
> * the Bumper was worst :uh:
> *


aint that the truuuth, those bumpers aint no joke, regardless though, looks like you got the job done and its on its way smurf :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jun 5 2006, 01:20 PM~5555333
> *aint that the truuuth, those bumpers aint no joke, regardless though, looks like you got the job done and its on its way smurf  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

SMURF, thats one hell of a job to do alone homie. 

I took my bumpers off, and man, thats some heavy stuff. I only weigh 145, I think me and the bumper were about even, lol.





Luckily my body guy came over for the rest of the parts removal. The fenders are light, the hood aint that heavy, but its huge. 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 5 2006, 01:33 PM~5555406
> *SMURF, thats one hell of a job to do alone homie.
> 
> I took my bumpers off, and man, thats some heavy stuff. I only weigh 145, I think me and the bumper were about even, lol.
> ...


Yea Homie i'm a small Guy too :biggrin: The fender wasn't that much it was just the hassle of unbolting and bolting trying to get as close as i could to a perfect gap between the door and the fender. 
The Hood is a little heavy and fucken Huge it's not that simple to grab especially when you're doing it alone, i was trying as hard as i could to avoid hitting the fenders and anything else when i was putting it on.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Before. :uh: :angry: 









After.


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

REMEMBER THE BLUE RUSTED OUT DONK WITH THE BIG LIFT AND 4'S NOW LOOK AT MY SHIT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Jun 5 2006, 03:36 PM~5556091
> *REMEMBER THE BLUE RUSTED OUT DONK WITH THE BIG LIFT AND 4'S NOW LOOK AT MY SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


Still looks like shit to me.  
And don't you have your own tread, don't come and post that shit on here. Stick to your own Homie.


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 5 2006, 04:03 PM~5556303
> *Still looks like shit to me.
> And don't you have your own tread, don't come and post that shit on here. Stick to your own Homie.
> *




COME ON DONT BE MAD THAT I GOT ME A CLEAN ASS GLASSHOUSE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Jun 5 2006, 04:05 PM~5556308
> *COME ON DONT BE MAD THAT I GOT ME A CLEAN ASS GLASSHOUSE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Come on Homie. Like i said before stick to your own Topic and nobody will Fuck with your Shit Homie.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

i agree


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Jun 5 2006, 04:36 PM~5556091
> *REMEMBER THE BLUE RUSTED OUT DONK WITH THE BIG LIFT AND 4'S NOW LOOK AT MY SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


how do you get ino the car...??????


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

iam still lookinf for a hood and a pass side fender for my impala


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

damn smurf I can't see the pics....I just see red x's


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 5 2006, 05:41 PM~5556818
> *damn smurf I can't see the pics....I just see red x's
> *


Really  I used Imageshack never had any problems before. :uh: I hope you can get a chance to check them out Homie so you can give me your input on it.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 5 2006, 06:51 PM~5556891
> *Really  I used Imageshack never had any problems before. :uh: I hope you can get a chance to check them out Homie so you can give me your input on it.
> *


I can see them now for some reason???...The lines look nice and strait great job Smurf....Yeah when I got mine 7 years ago it was smashed up on the passenger side to...you taking it to M&M to get cut???....We just redid a 2 door caddy coupe that they did along time ago..Just freshend it up..from what I saw they do nice work


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

113deg weather today and 2 1/2 hrs to slap these puppies on!Still got one to go :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 5 2006, 09:15 PM~5557854
> *113deg weather today and 2 1/2 hrs to slap these puppies on!Still got one to go :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



Love the Raghouse homie...looks good


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 5 2006, 07:31 PM~5557947
> *Love the Raghouse homie...looks good
> *


Thanks dogg.


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Jun 5 2006, 02:36 PM~5556091
> *REMEMBER THE BLUE RUSTED OUT DONK WITH THE BIG LIFT AND 4'S NOW LOOK AT MY SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :guns: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Jun 5 2006, 03:36 PM~5556091
> *REMEMBER THE BLUE RUSTED OUT DONK WITH THE BIG LIFT AND 4'S NOW LOOK AT MY SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


It looked better stock with rust holes.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 6 2006, 01:12 AM~5559722
> *It looked better stock with rust holes.
> *


sure did


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 5 2006, 07:15 PM~5557854
> *113deg weather today and 2 1/2 hrs to slap these puppies on!Still got one to go :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean man cant wait to see in person getting boring looking at the same 2 or 3 convertibles in this city


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

well yes you did it you made that car look just like your avi ALL FUCKED UP donks= jackasses .that is my opinion you fucked up a car that would one day in the right hands could be a legend in the LOW RIDER world go back to donk land jackass


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

ANOTHER LOSER JUMPING ON THE NEW TREND BANDWAGON ,LOOKS LIKE SHIT ,WASTE OF A GOOD CAR NOW U WOULD BE LUCKY TO SELL THAT HEEP OF SHIT AS SPARE PARTS


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

*hey yall I gotta ? - will 71 front wheel opening moldings fit just like my moldings 
on my 76? I have been looking for 76 NOS ones for a while and now have the option 
to buy some 1971 NOS ones. help me out with some 71 / 76 knowledge, I aint near my car right now. thanks * 










those are them 71s


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 5 2006, 07:17 PM~5557445
> *I can see them now for some reason???...The lines look nice and strait great job Smurf....Yeah when I got mine 7 years ago it was smashed up on the passenger side to...you taking it to M&M to get cut???....We just redid a 2 door caddy coupe that they did along time ago..Just freshend it up..from what I saw they do nice work
> *


Thanks Homie. Yea I'm taking it to the Homies at M&M Hydraulics to have the engine pulled out and the belly strapped on all 4 sides, plus all the major stress points. I'll be doing the set up at my House :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Does anybody know, if the Bumper Fillers from Impala Bobs are made by the same manufacture that make the Replica Plastics ones? 
I haven't heard of alot of good reviews for the Replica Plastics Company. :uh: 
I don't mind spending a little more for the Impala Bobs bumper fillers, but if i'm going to pay for the very same item manufactured by the same company then i would just rather buy it from That Replica Plastics Company. What do you guys think? I need some feedback, i need to get these soon, my Ride is going to the Body Shop next week :cheesy: 
*
Rear Left Bumper Filler from Impala Bobs.









Rear left Bumper Filler from Replica Plastics.







*


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 6 2006, 12:40 PM~5560904
> *Does anybody know, if the Bumper Fillers from Impala Bobs are made by the same manufacture that make the Replica Plastics ones?
> I haven't heard of alot of good reviews for the Replica Plastics Company.  :uh:
> I don't mind spending a little more for the Impala Bobs bumper fillers, but if i'm going to pay for the very same item manufactured by the same company then i would just rather buy it from That Replica Plastics Company. What do you guys think? I need some feedback, i need to get these soon, my Ride is going to the Body Shop next week :cheesy:
> ...


Replica Plastics IS the manufacturer. They make the fillers for everyone who is selling them, Bobs, Sinclairs, Hubbards, Year One, Cars, Classic Industries etc etc etc.

They all buy them from Replica Plastics, the funny part is, they dont make anything out of plastic, its all fiberglass. :barf:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Jun 5 2006, 05:36 PM~5556091
> *REMEMBER THE BLUE RUSTED OUT DONK WITH THE BIG LIFT AND 4'S NOW LOOK AT MY SHIT
> 
> *


YOUR RIGHT, ITS SHIT. :uh: :uh: :uh: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 6 2006, 11:11 AM~5561164
> *Replica Plastics IS the manufacturer. They make the fillers for everyone who is selling them, Bobs, Sinclairs, Hubbards, Year One, Cars, Classic Industries etc etc etc.
> 
> They all buy them from Replica Plastics, the funny part is, they dont make anything out of plastic, its all fiberglass.  :barf:
> *


Thanks Tattoo that answers my Question.  
I guess i'll just get them from that Replica Plastic Place they're way cheaper. And i'll just do what Sanches is doing and keep on looking for some stocks in good condition. I just don't want to have a big Hole on there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 6 2006, 01:26 PM~5561248
> *Thanks Tattoo that answers my Question.
> I guess i'll just get them from that Replica Plastic Place they're way cheaper. And i'll just do what Sanches is doing and keep on looking for some stocks in good condition. I just don't want to have a big Hole on there.
> *



I will post a step by step modification when we mold mine. I know a few tricks on making the new ones fit perfectly.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 6 2006, 07:32 PM~5561295
> *I will post a step by step modification when we mold mine. I know a few tricks on making the new ones fit perfectly.
> *



this sounds great, I think I have those RP ones too 

tatoo - do you have a hint for me about the trimm ? I posted on the last page?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 6 2006, 11:32 AM~5561295
> *I will post a step by step modification when we mold mine. I know a few tricks on making the new ones fit perfectly.
> *


Goodlooking out Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 6 2006, 10:32 AM~5561295
> *I will post a step by step modification when we mold mine. I know a few tricks on making the new ones fit perfectly.
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 1 2006, 10:04 AM~5532273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where can i find this Chrome piece and the emblem?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Jun 6 2006, 01:36 PM~5561322
> *
> tatoo - do you have a hint for me about the trimm ? I posted on the last page?
> *



I got a cross over parts list, but I dont have it handy right now, I will look into it tomorrow. If you can PM me a reminder.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Jun 6 2006, 07:48 AM~5560286
> *looks clean man cant wait to see in person getting boring looking at the same 2 or 3 convertibles in this city
> *


HAHA that's pretty damn funny cuzz there's actually alot more but just don't come out.I see you were out at the funeral repp'n,I almost tired to find you to ask how you squeezed the 13's on but I just grinded and used spacers. :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 6 2006, 04:13 PM~5563546
> *HAHA that's pretty damn funny cuzz there's actually alot more but just don't come out.I see you were out at the funeral repp'n,I almost tired to find you to ask how you squeezed the 13's on but I just grinded and used spacers. :biggrin:
> *


 ya i almost did the same but after the next super show i want to get them chrome so i got the spacers that u bolt on and then u bolt the rim on the spacer. hey i got a glass windowfor that but the material that goes around it is black brand new from classic industries


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-1971-19...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-1971-19...1QQcmdZViewItem

SOMTHING I FOUND


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

can some one tell me where this goes on a 76 ?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Jun 6 2006, 09:06 AM~5560358
> *ANOTHER LOSER JUMPING ON THE NEW TREND BANDWAGON ,LOOKS LIKE SHIT ,WASTE OF A GOOD CAR NOW U WOULD BE LUCKY TO SELL THAT HEEP OF SHIT AS SPARE PARTS
> *



I GOT FIRST DIBBS ON THE SUSPENSION LIFT, I JUST BOUGHT A NEW CHEVY CREW CAB DURAMAX TRUCK.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Jun 7 2006, 08:11 AM~5566186
> *can some one tell me where this goes on a 76 ?
> 
> 
> ...


On the front edge of the door, the section of the door that dont have the door glass above it. Its the continuation of the molding on the back edge of the hood and the small piece on the fender.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Jun 6 2006, 09:49 PM~5564152
> *ya i almost did the same but after the next super show i want to get them chrome so i got the spacers that u bolt on and then u bolt the rim on the spacer.  hey i got a glass windowfor that but the material that goes around it is black brand new from classic industries
> *


Hey man, you can still have the calipers chromed after they care grinded.


And to tell the truth, they will look alot better than if they are not grinded.

We all know how friggin ugly the calipers are anyway right? Well after you grind them, just use an 80 grit 3" roloc (or similiar) sanding disc and smooth them out until the look good, I grinded the calipers on my homies coupe deville that way, when we were finished they looked like billet calipers, you just have to have a little patience and be willing to sit there and sand on the for an hour or 2 after they are grinded, but when they are chromed they will be slick as hell and like I said they will look billet.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 7 2006, 07:22 AM~5566539
> *you just have to have a little 'patience' and be willing to sit there and sand on the for an hour or 2 after they are grinded, but when they are chromed they will be slick as hell and like I said they will look billet.
> *






 MAKE SURE EVERYONE READS THIS....NUMBER ONE RULE WITH A GLASSHOUSE...'PATIENCE'



:wave: HEY IS THERE A LINK FOR THOSE REAR FILLERS?

I NEED TO ORDER A SET TOO....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 7 2006, 11:22 AM~5567511
> * MAKE SURE EVERYONE READS THIS....NUMBER ONE RULE WITH A GLASSHOUSE...'PATIENCE'
> :wave: HEY IS THERE A LINK FOR THOSE REAR FILLERS?
> 
> ...


I just placed my order. Came up to $112.00 total for the rear set.
I placed it with REPLICA PLASTICS
Hope that helps.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 7 2006, 12:59 PM~5567700
> *I just placed my order. Came up to $112.00 total for the rear set.
> I placed it with REPLICA PLASTICS
> Hope that helps.
> *


I got my fillers from Mussleman's... The dude from Year One hooked me up w/them....And I know I should have sent it to the chrome shop but fuck it I wanna drive it a few time this summer before I take the body off


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP RIDAZ I GOT LOTS OF PARTS 4 SALE OFF MY OLD 76 CAPRICE, FRONT CLIP, HOOD AND TRUNK, BUMPERS, GLASS,SIDEMOLDINGS only 1 insert is missing for the right front fender but still got the chrome, THE BACK SIDE PANLES FOR THA BACK SEAT, GIVE ME DECENT PRICE SHIPPED NOW IM IN GEORGIA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOW U POST PICS NOW THE BROWS SECTION GONE AINT IT????


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Jun 6 2006, 06:49 PM~5564152
> *ya i almost did the same but after the next super show i want to get them chrome so i got the spacers that u bolt on and then u bolt the rim on the spacer.  hey i got a glass windowfor that but the material that goes around it is black brand new from classic industries
> *


I just got thru taking the 13's bacc off cuzz they were still rubbing and kicced the weights off on the baccside.Besides in a couple weeks it's going to paint so I'm rolling stocc right now.Also,I don't know if these motors for the tops have solenoids cuzz the top is stucc 1/4 way up and I can't see below it to find it.I found the relay and it seems to be fine but this thing is tripping right now.I might go to Switchhitters tomorrow or this weekend to see if I can get help!Those spacers that you put on are way better but aren't they like 75buccs?


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 7 2006, 07:30 PM~5569781
> *SUP RIDAZ I GOT LOTS OF PARTS 4 SALE OFF MY OLD 76 CAPRICE, FRONT CLIP, HOOD AND TRUNK, BUMPERS, GLASS,SIDEMOLDINGS only 1 insert is missing for the right front fender but still got the chrome, THE BACK SIDE PANLES FOR THA BACK SEAT, GIVE ME DECENT PRICE SHIPPED NOW IM IN GEORGIA
> *


how much for the front clip .?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 7 2006, 06:30 PM~5569781
> *SUP RIDAZ I GOT LOTS OF PARTS 4 SALE OFF MY OLD 76 CAPRICE, FRONT CLIP, HOOD AND TRUNK, BUMPERS, GLASS,SIDEMOLDINGS only 1 insert is missing for the right front fender but still got the chrome, THE BACK SIDE PANLES FOR THA BACK SEAT, GIVE ME DECENT PRICE SHIPPED NOW IM IN GEORGIA
> *


How much you want for the Chrome thats on the header pannel and the emblem??? Got money on hand.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 7 2006, 06:30 PM~5569781
> *SUP RIDAZ I GOT LOTS OF PARTS 4 SALE OFF MY OLD 76 CAPRICE, FRONT CLIP, HOOD AND TRUNK, BUMPERS, GLASS,SIDEMOLDINGS "only 1 insert is missing for the right front fender but still got the chrome, THE BACK SIDE PANLES FOR THA BACK SEAT", GIVE ME DECENT PRICE SHIPPED NOW IM IN GEORGIA
> *


Can you give us a little more info on this. Thanks. 
And what about that double hump tranny mount you have to run duals? is that for sale?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 7 2006, 06:31 PM~5569790
> *HOW U POST PICS NOW THE BROWS SECTION GONE AINT IT????
> *


Load them on to imageshack.com then copy the link and post it on here.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 7 2006, 06:07 PM~5569964
> *I just got thru taking the 13's bacc off cuzz they were still rubbing and kicced the weights off on the baccside.Besides in a couple weeks it's going to paint so I'm rolling stocc right now.Also,I don't know if these motors for the tops have solenoids cuzz the top is stucc 1/4 way up and I can't see below it to find it.I found the relay and it seems to be fine but this thing is tripping right now.I might go to Switchhitters tomorrow or this weekend to see if I can get help!Those spacers that you put on are way better but aren't they like 75buccs?
> *


ya sometging like that, and on your top i had the same problemand it was that my relay behind the back seat did not have a good ground. also if the car wasnt running my top would only go half way up and stop until i started the car i think it takes a lot of juice out of your battery


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 7 2006, 07:30 PM~5569781
> *SUP RIDAZ I GOT LOTS OF PARTS 4 SALE OFF MY OLD 76 CAPRICE, FRONT CLIP, HOOD AND TRUNK, BUMPERS, GLASS,SIDEMOLDINGS only 1 insert is missing for the right front fender but still got the chrome, THE BACK SIDE PANLES FOR THA BACK SEAT, GIVE ME DECENT PRICE SHIPPED NOW IM IN GEORGIA
> *


I KNOW SOME 1 NEEDS A FRONT CLIP NOW, HOLLA AT ME


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Jun 8 2006, 03:23 PM~5575513
> *ya sometging like that, and on your top i had the same problemand it was that my relay behind the back seat did not have a good ground.  also if the car wasnt running my top would only go half way up and stop until i started the car i think it takes a lot of juice out of your battery
> *


I figured out the problem...the contacts inside the motor are sticcing cuzz sometimes the top works and other times it doesn't.I have to take it apart and clean the armatures.I went to pops tire over in northtown and got those adapters and had them buff out the whitewalls so it looks better now.It was driving me crazy on those big ass 15" miccey thompson's.Seems like 33's or some shit compared to these 13's!!!I wonder if anyone is cruising this weekend or taking a break for awhile?I won't be going to cue club anytime soon.Were you there the time poepoe came thru about 30cars deep drawin down on us?Wonder what is gonna happen now?I'm down to hit the strip and ???as long as we keep it moving. Got to watch out for cops as well as shitheads. :uh:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Jun 6 2006, 07:49 PM~5564152
> *ya i almost did the same but after the next super show i want to get them chrome so i got the spacers that u bolt on and then u bolt the rim on the spacer.  hey i got a glass windowfor that but the material that goes around it is black brand new from classic industries
> *


You can Put Caprice spindles with 11 inch rotors and you won't need any spacers, they are the same length and will stop 13's no problem. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YETTI KNOWS WHATS UP :biggrin: I GUESS IM OUT THE G HOUSE GAME 4 A WHILE LOL JUST GOT ME A 81 FLEETWOOD COUPE YALL ALREADY KNOW WHAT IM GOIN TO DO TO THAT :biggrin: , SO NEXT CAR I GET IS ANOTHER G HOUSE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 8 2006, 09:40 PM~5577313
> *I KNOW SOME 1 NEEDS A FRONT CLIP NOW, HOLLA AT ME
> *


Don't need the whole Clip, but if you start parting it out let me know.  And you know what just for the fuck of it, how much are you asking for the whole clip?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 8 2006, 09:53 PM~5577390
> *You can Put Caprice spindles with 11 inch rotors and you won't need any spacers, they are the same length and will stop 13's no problem. :biggrin:
> *


hmm. This is good to know.


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 8 2006, 08:49 PM~5577362
> *I figured out the problem...the contacts inside the motor are sticcing cuzz sometimes the top works and other times it doesn't.I have to take it apart and clean the armatures.I went to pops tire over in northtown and got those adapters and had them buff out the whitewalls so it looks better now.It was driving me crazy on those big ass 15" miccey thompson's.Seems like 33's or some shit compared to these 13's!!!I wonder if anyone is cruising this weekend or taking a break for awhile?I won't be going to cue club anytime soon.Were you there the time poepoe came thru about 30cars deep drawin down on us?Wonder what is gonna happen now?I'm down to hit the strip and ???as long as we keep it moving. Got to watch out for cops as well as shitheads. :uh:
> *


naw when was that i go up there almost every weekend but we dont usually stay that long we end up going to the strip and cruisen until one of us breaks are shit :angry: atleast that what it seams like


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 8 2006, 08:53 PM~5577390
> *You can Put Caprice spindles with 11 inch rotors and you won't need any spacers, they are the same length and will stop 13's no problem. :biggrin:
> *


shit i didnt know that thanks man thats crazy if i do that the hole suspension on my ride will be either off a cadillac or a newer caprice i already got caddy a arms and a caddy rearend with the trailing arms


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

POST SOME PICS OF THOSE PARTS 76 G-HOUSE...I MEAN 81 C-DIE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 7 2006, 10:59 AM~5567700
> *I just placed my order. Came up to $112.00 total for the rear set.
> I placed it with REPLICA PLASTICS
> Hope that helps.
> *



THANKS SMURF..I'M ORDERING MY CARB. AND BRAKE PARTS FOR THE 76' TODAY...BUT THAT WILL BE NEXT.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 9 2006, 10:05 AM~5579623
> *THANKS SMURF..I'M ORDERING MY CARB. AND BRAKE PARTS FOR THE 76' TODAY...BUT THAT WILL BE NEXT.....
> *


I'm waiting for mine, i'll post a picture of them when i get them. Hey, do you know where i can find the chrome that's on the header pannel? i'm going crazy looking for that shit. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Jun 9 2006, 08:17 AM~5579353
> *shit i didnt know that thanks man thats crazy if i do that the hole suspension on my ride will be either off a cadillac or a newer caprice i already got caddy a arms and a caddy rearend with the trailing arms
> *


I'm already looking for a 90's caprice or big body cadi rear end with disc brakes. My 13's sit nice with the skirts but after it's cut I don't think they'll tucc without hit'n something pretty hard.I haven't measured the rearend yet and I don't want 13x5.5 in the ass so this way I won't get hit hard for reinforcing it that it is off the car.


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 9 2006, 04:49 PM~5582025
> *I'm already looking for a 90's caprice or big body cadi rear end with disc brakes. My 13's sit nice with the skirts but after it's cut I don't think they'll tucc without hit'n something pretty hard.I haven't measured the rearend yet and I don't want 13x5.5 in the ass so this way I won't get hit hard for reinforcing it that it is off the car.
> *


ya i had skirts on mine before but they rubbed on the drivers side so i took them off now i got a rearend out of an 80s lac but my ass had been to lazy to put it in


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's some more pics w/13's buff'd out ww and finally had shower!Still needs work.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 9 2006, 07:25 PM~5582387
> *Here's some more pics w/13's buff'd out ww and finally had shower!Still needs work.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 9 2006, 06:27 PM~5582396
> *Nice.
> *


Thanks bro,I'm still tossing the color up and down in my head and I have 4 color charts to choose from.Fucc'n my brain cells up!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 9 2006, 07:29 PM~5582407
> *Thanks bro,I'm still tossing the color up and down in my head and I have 4 color charts to choose from.Fucc'n my brain cells up!!
> *


Tell me about it :uh: I'm debating the same thing right now. Good thing i bought my self a week or two since i'm taking my Ride to get Cut first.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 9 2006, 11:03 AM~5579611
> * POST SOME PICS OF THOSE PARTS 76 G-HOUSE...I MEAN 81 C-DIE
> *


LOL, IM WAS GOIN TO TAKE PICS OF ALL THE PARTS I TOOK OFF THE CAR BUT CANT FIND MY DIGI CAM , I GOT PICS OF MY CAR ON HERE SOMEWHERE I NOW YALL REMEMBER MY RUSTED OUT ROOF ON MY SHIT, IM GOING TO FIND THAT CAM TO TAKE THESE PICS CUZ THSES PARTS GOT TO GO ASAP.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 9 2006, 08:12 PM~5583134
> *LOL, IM WAS GOIN TO TAKE PICS OF ALL THE PARTS I TOOK OFF THE CAR BUT CANT FIND MY DIGI CAM , I GOT PICS OF MY CAR ON HERE SOMEWHERE I NOW YALL REMEMBER MY RUSTED OUT ROOF ON MY SHIT, IM GOING TO FIND THAT CAM TO TAKE THESE PICS CUZ THSES PARTS GOT TO GO ASAP.
> *


wellwhats up then do you have the front wheel well moldins if u do how much hook it up g-house


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SORRY HOMIE DONT GOT THEM


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> I looks like mine when I brought it home, "Build That Thing".


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:angry: GUESS WHAT....NOW YOU MUTHERFUCKERS ARE GONNA MAKE ME GET A RAG :angry: 





 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> > I looks like mine when I brought it home, "Build That Thing".
> 
> 
> Sure the hell does bro!Who stold the damn moldings?I was thinking about taking mine off and having it leafed bacc on but I think now I like the way it stands out, otherwise it would kinda be like a 7deuce.Got any uptodate pics?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 10 2006, 02:09 AM~5584137
> *:angry: GUESS WHAT....NOW YOU MUTHERFUCKERS ARE GONNA MAKE ME GET A RAG :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


Get a rag Phil,every man deserves one once in his life!I've had quite a few impalas and have never really fit in them comfortably,I'm leaning in this thing like a cadillac.It'd be nice to own a 58-64 impala rag(if I won the lotto)but I'm really getting attached to it and think this is me.I think the H.A. wants to see you in a rag homie."Nothing like a rag in Californ I A",it's too fucc'n hot out here but the top still stays down!One.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 10 2006, 09:09 AM~5584801
> *Get a rag Phil,every man deserves one once in his life!I've had quite a few impalas and have never really fit in them comfortably,I'm leaning in this thing like a cadillac.It'd be nice to own a 58-64 impala rag(if I won the lotto)but I'm really getting attached to it and think this is me.I think the H.A. wants to see you in a rag homie."Nothing like a rag in Californ I A",it's too fucc'n hot out here but the top still stays down!One.
> *


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 10 2006, 09:02 AM~5584777
> *Sure the hell does bro!Who stold the damn moldings?I was thinking about taking mine off and having it leafed bacc on but I think now I like the way it stands out, otherwise it would kinda be like a 7deuce.Got any uptodate pics?
> *



Sure I have an updated pic.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 10 2006, 11:47 AM~5585250
> *Sure I have an updated pic.
> 
> 
> ...


That's off the hook doggy!Who did you order that top from or did an interior shop make it?I remember this car now,Mr.Impala helped you find it,right?Looking good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 10 2006, 04:48 PM~5585559
> *That's off the hook doggy!Who did you order that top from or did an interior shop make it?I remember this car now,Mr.Impala helped you find it,right?Looking good.
> *


I gave him the top, I had it custom made by the company who has been making GM vert tops since the 1940's.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## TOUCH OF GLASS (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 21 2006, 11:59 PM~5471126
> *you need a 74-75 impala hood
> 
> *


DO YOU STILL NEED A HOOD FOR 75 OR 74 ? I HAVE ONE HIT ME UP.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

My plans have changed, now i'm sending my Ride to get Cut this Monday before i send it to the painter.  I don't know what type of set up i should go with, I'm doing the set up at Home, but all the reenforcements and battery rack will be done at M&M Hydraulics. I 'm thinking of 12 batteries, 3 pumps, what do you guys think??? I'm trying to get that fucker to stand a high 3.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

its a glasshouse, don't ruin it like that, in my opinion no matter how much you strap it, its so big and heavy the shit will still buckle somewhere


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 10 2006, 10:08 PM~5587070
> *its a glasshouse, don't ruin it like that, in my opinion no matter how much you strap it, its so big and heavy the shit will still buckle somewhere
> *


I Don't think that i'm ruin it Homie, I'm not planning to hop it, but if the opportunity pops up, i'll be more then ready. My thing is to have a clean Ride that can do it all. Look Good, laylow, stand a nice three once in a while and get lifted if it has too.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Something like this. But with 13"s.  Clean and a good set up.*


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 10 2006, 11:17 PM~5587105
> *I Don't think that i'm ruin it Homie, I'm not planning to hop it, but if the opportunity pops up, i'll be more then ready. My thing is to have a clean Ride that can do it all. Look Good, laylow, stand a nice three once in a while and get lifted if it has too.
> *



:thumbsup: The exact reason im building my frame the way I am


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i did the same thing, and the first 3 i bucked around the corner, got a lil buckle on the right quarter......









photo courtesy of TLM


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 10 2006, 11:04 PM~5587328
> *i did the same thing, and the first 3 i bucked around the corner, got a lil buckle on the right quarter......
> 
> 
> ...


You have any pictures of the way your trunk is set up? I'm lazy and don't want to go look for my TLM. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 10 2006, 10:56 PM~5587297
> *:thumbsup: The exact reason im building my frame the way I am
> *


How many batteries are you planning on running? I'm thinking no less than 8 on mine, but i'm leaning more and more towards 12. What do you think/suggest?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

its a 2 pump set up, 6 batteries, 9 switches, i opted for this set up cause i knew i wouldn't be able to resist hittin the switch on someone and eventually breakin my shit.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 10 2006, 11:18 PM~5587404
> *its a 2 pump set up, 6 batteries, 9 switches, i opted for this set up cause i knew i wouldn't be able to resist hittin the switch on someone and eventually breakin my shit.....
> *


Do you have any reinforcements on the frame???


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 10 2006, 10:20 PM~5587417
> *Do you have any reinforcements on the frame???
> *


from front wheels wells all the way back past the arches....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 10 2006, 10:25 PM~5587452
> *from front wheels wells all the way back past the arches....
> *


just behind the front wheel wells


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 8 2006, 11:40 PM~5577313
> *I KNOW SOME 1 NEEDS A FRONT CLIP NOW, HOLLA AT ME
> *


price???


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 11 2006, 12:16 AM~5587393
> *How many batteries are you planning on running? I'm thinking no less than 8 on mine, but i'm leaning more and more towards 12. What do you think/suggest?
> *


12 because I would like to have a sub between the cylinders...Im doing 4 pumps all 1" port blocks...and all hardlined....I have 8 in mine now, 2 banks of 4 @ 48 volts and its perfect for street duty....And the only reason im going with bigger shit is my set up has been the same for 6 or 7 years now and this is the last time im doing this car so better make it right....I have to get a Raghouse soon...I want a drop bad..but I guess I will have to settle with a 44" moonroof till then


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 11 2006, 12:04 AM~5587328
> *i did the same thing, and the first 3 i bucked around the corner, got a lil buckle on the right quarter......
> 
> 
> ...


I tried to 3 wheel mine when I first did it and it just did'nt feel right...it did not want to pop up like every other car I have done so I said fuck it...and never tried again....BTW The drop is look sick homie great looking car :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

thanks homie, not quit to where i want it but it works until i become a millionare....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 10 2006, 10:41 PM~5587226
> *Something like this. But with 13"s.   Clean and a good set up.
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOH SHIT :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 11 2006, 12:22 AM~5587743
> *12 because I would like to have a sub between the cylinders...Im doing 4 pumps all 1" port blocks...and all hardlined....I have 8 in mine now, 2 banks of 4 @ 48 volts and its perfect for street duty....And the only reason im going with bigger shit is my set up has been the same for 6 or 7 years now and this is the last time im doing this car so better make it right....I have to get a Raghouse soon...I want a drop bad..but I guess I will have to settle with a 44" moonroof till then
> *


Same here.  
Have you thought about your battery placement? I'm thinking of putting 6 to each quarter. Something like this but a little different: (but i'm still mind storming cause i'm only doing a partial wrap right now.)


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 11 2006, 03:52 AM~5588226
> *OOOOH SHIT :0
> *




oh shit indeed  



that car was very nice


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 10 2006, 02:39 PM~5585743
> *I gave him the top, I had it custom made by the company who has been making GM vert tops since the 1940's.
> *


Hook a brutha up with the info........please.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

a couple pics of my street custom class set up for ya dawg courtesy of TLM

















like i previously said, 6 batteries, 9 switches....front, back, side2side, pancake and individual corners


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SUP EVERYONE, I AM GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE HOLDING DOWN THE FORT WHILE I WAS STANDING DOWN. BUT NOW I AM BACK TO HELP KEEP THIS FEST UP TO THE TOP. WE ALL NEED TO GET OUR RIDES RIGHT AND DO IT BY WORKING TOGETHER.

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT GIVEN FROM MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNERS IT IS APPRECIATED.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 12 2006, 12:23 PM~5594397
> *SUP EVERYONE, I AM GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE HOLDING DOWN THE FORT WHILE I WAS STANDING DOWN. BUT NOW I AM BACK TO HELP KEEP THIS FEST UP TO THE TOP. WE ALL NEED TO GET OUR RIDES RIGHT AND DO IT BY WORKING TOGETHER.
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT GIVEN FROM MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNERS IT IS APPRECIATED.
> *



Sorry to hear about your Brother in Law homie....I seen the TV clip in another topic that shit seemed like a set up....I hope your family get justice


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 12 2006, 11:21 AM~5594385
> *a couple pics of my street custom class set up for ya dawg courtesy of TLM
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie. That's real clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 12 2006, 10:23 AM~5594397
> *SUP EVERYONE, I AM GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE HOLDING DOWN THE FORT WHILE I WAS STANDING DOWN. BUT NOW I AM BACK TO HELP KEEP THIS FEST UP TO THE TOP. WE ALL NEED TO GET OUR RIDES RIGHT AND DO IT BY WORKING TOGETHER.
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT GIVEN FROM MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNERS IT IS APPRECIATED.
> *



 :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 10 2006, 09:50 AM~5584943
> *
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Jun 12 2006, 01:52 PM~5595143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS Y'ALL :wave:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SO I FINALLY GOT A PASS FENDER FOR MY SHIT I GOT IT A MEMORYLANE IN WILMINGTON PAYED 160 :uh: FOR IT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 12 2006, 02:59 PM~5595501
> *SO I FINALLY GOT A PASS FENDER FOR MY SHIT I GOT IT A MEMORYLANE IN WILMINGTON PAYED 160 :uh:  FOR IT
> *


 Where's that shit at in Wilmington Homie? Everytime i ask at Ecology they send me to one far away. :angry:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEA ITS A LIL BIT MORE DOWN THE ROAD FROM ECOLOGY PASS THE TRAIN TRACKS

818-504-3341 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 12 2006, 08:32 PM~5597326
> *YEA ITS A LIL BIT MORE DOWN THE ROAD FROM ECOLOGY PASS THE TRAIN TRACKS
> 
> 818-504-3341 :biggrin:
> *


They always send me to one in Sylmar or something. :uh: 
Is that the number to the place?


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Check out my pictures of my ride "Orange Appeal".... :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SMUF

THE ONE IN THE VALLEY IS NO MORE THEY MOVED TO WILMINGTON AND YES THATS THE NUMBER


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jun 12 2006, 11:34 PM~5598392
> *Check out my pictures of my ride "Orange Appeal".... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jun 12 2006, 10:34 PM~5598392
> *Check out my pictures of my ride "Orange Appeal".... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats one bad ass glasshouse homie, who did your interior?

say hey to JESSIE "color of success" for me and all the NW Royal Image family


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 12 2006, 11:56 PM~5598469
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Nice paint job.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 12 2006, 11:52 PM~5598448
> *SMURF
> 
> THE ONE IN THE VALLEY IS NO MORE THEY MOVED TO WILMINGTON AND YES THATS THE NUMBER
> *


Coo thanks Homie, never really went up there.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

So yesterday was a good day(little busy, but worth it).
First picked these up.  









And another set of these.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Also took a shot of this, my Ride getting picked up.  









One more.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

And one more Shot arriving(spell) at its destination. :cheesy:  








That's it for Now Homies, just felt like sharing with you Guys.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

DAM SMURF...YOUR JUST BUSTING THAT CAR LIKE CRAZY....I GUESS I'LL LOG OFF AND GO WORK ON MINE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 12 2006, 10:52 PM~5598448
> *SMUF
> 
> THE ONE IN THE VALLEY IS NO MORE THEY MOVED TO WILMINGTON AND YES THATS THE NUMBER
> *




 RIGHT DOWN THE STREET FROM ME....STILL HAVEN'T HAD TIME TO GO CHECK IT OUT....






$160 FOR A FENDER...FUCKIN' SHIT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 13 2006, 10:18 AM~5600108
> * DAM SMURF...YOUR JUST BUSTING THAT CAR LIKE CRAZY....I GUESS I'LL LOG OFF AND GO WORK ON MINE
> *


Have to do it Homie, last time i let the other one sit for too long and we both know what happened with that, but that one went to good hands.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 13 2006, 09:23 AM~5600135
> *Have to do it Homie, last time i let the other one sit for too long and we both know what happened with that, but that one went to good hands.
> *


WELL AT LEAST ITS A DAILY RACE CAR NOW :biggrin: 



DAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE SET-UP IN YOURS......


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YUP 160 BUT THAT MOFO WAS A BITCH TO FIND SO I HAD TO BUY THE DAMN THING :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 13 2006, 10:59 AM~5599991
> *So yesterday was a good day(little busy, but worth it).
> First picked these up.
> 
> ...


Smurf ant playin.... uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 13 2006, 11:59 AM~5599991
> *So yesterday was a good day(little busy, but worth it).
> First picked these up.
> 
> ...


be careful buying skirts homie, for some reason it gets addictive, I got 6 pairs, dont ask why, I cant even begin to tell you why I have them. :cheesy:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 13 2006, 09:27 AM~5600165
> *WELL AT LEAST ITS A DAILY RACE CAR NOW :biggrin:
> DAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE SET-UP IN YOURS......
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 13 2006, 08:03 PM~5602932
> *be careful buying skirts homie, for some reason it gets addictive, I got 6 pairs, dont ask why, I cant even begin to tell you why I have them.  :cheesy:
> *


Tell me about it, everytime i see a set i go for it. :biggrin: I'm trying to find some with the Rubber in perfect or as close to perfect condition.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 13 2006, 07:56 PM~5602860
> *Smurf ant playin.... uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Have to keep up with you Big Dogs.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 13 2006, 10:51 PM~5603933
> *Have to keep up with you Big Dogs.
> *


Do the damn thing!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 14 2006, 12:50 AM~5603925
> *Tell me about it, everytime i see a set i go for it. :biggrin: I'm trying to find some with the Rubber in perfect or as close to perfect condition.
> *


I've got some NOS rubber, it will be reproduced real soon.

Although I left the Impala parts place, I am still working on getting glasshouse parts.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 14 2006, 12:37 AM~5604111
> *I've got some NOS rubber, it will be reproduced real soon.*



What for the skirts?????

And does anyone know what's up with the custom grills on e-bay..or who makes them???...are they worth a shit????....I am going to buy one before our club picnic but don't know anything about them


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 14 2006, 05:19 AM~5604839
> *What for the skirts?????
> 
> And does anyone know what's up with the custom grills on e-bay..or who makes them???...are they worth a shit????....I am going to buy one before our club picnic but don't know anything about them
> *


I SEE THAT GRILL ALL THE TIME TOO, THEY LOOK OK BUT YOU NEVER KNOW. THEY MAKE THE INSERTS FOR THE BUMPER TOO.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

talking about grills - check out what I had in the mail today :biggrin: 

all NOS and in super smooth condition  





















some NOS guards, too :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 13 2006, 11:37 PM~5604111
> *I've got some NOS rubber, it will be reproduced real soon.
> 
> Although I left the Impala parts place, I am still working on getting glasshouse parts.
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Jun 14 2006, 09:58 AM~5605631
> *talking about grills - check out what I had in the mail today  :biggrin:
> 
> all NOS and in super smooth condition
> ...


Damn that looks real Clean Homie. :thumbsup: I also just purchased a set of those NOS Door Guards.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

UPS just left and dropped these off.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

your fillers look great! I got those in my collection, too :biggrin: 

only thing missing for me are front wheel well moldings, then I'm all
set to give my 76 a full frame off


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Jun 14 2006, 10:10 AM~5605721
> *your fillers look great! I got those in my collection, too  :biggrin:
> 
> only thing missing for me are front wheel well moldings, then I'm all
> ...


Hey yours have the pre drilled holes? cause mine don't. :angry:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

bought them used


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Jun 14 2006, 08:58 AM~5605631
> *talking about grills - check out what I had in the mail today  :biggrin:
> 
> all NOS and in super smooth condition
> ...


Besides having them custom made,anyone know who or where to get a billet style horizontal grill?Someone was posting up in the 4sale section a bunch of grills and I didn't think to ask.I see that E&G makes one,how about the castle grill style?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 14 2006, 09:39 AM~5605949
> *Besides having them custom made,anyone know who or where to get a billet style horizontal grill?Someone was posting up in the 4sale section a bunch of grills and I didn't think to ask.I see that E&G makes one,how about the castle grill style?
> *


oops,I need it for a 76 rag.thanks.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IAM LOOKING FOR A PASS SIDE FENDER EXTENTION "FRONT" FOR MY 75 IMPALA IF ANYONE HAS INFO HIT ME UP


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 14 2006, 10:41 AM~5605961
> *IAM LOOKING FOR A PASS SIDE FENDER EXTENTION "FRONT" FOR MY 75 IMPALA IF ANYONE HAS INFO HIT ME UP
> *


You mean the bumper filler? If so try this Place called Replica-Plastics. Do a search on the name and it'll send you to their site.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NAW NOT THE FILLERS, THE SHIT NEXT TO THE HEADER PANEL IN FRON OF THE FENDER :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 14 2006, 10:50 AM~5606019
> *You mean the bumper filler? If so try this Place called Replica-Plastics. Do a search on the name and it'll send you to their site.
> *


I THINK HE MEANT THE TOP CORNERS. I SAW SOME ON EBAY THE OTHER DAY.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEA THE ONES DIRTY SAID ARE THE ONES YEA THEY HAD SOME BUT NOT FOR A 75 IMPALA, ONE GUY HAD A PAIR BUT THEY WANTED "JUST FOR ONE" 60+ SHIPPING :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 14 2006, 10:54 AM~5606037
> *YEA THE ONES DIRTY SAID ARE THE ONES YEA THEY HAD SOME BUT NOT FOR A 75 IMPALA, ONE GUY HAD A PAIR BUT THEY WANTED "JUST FOR ONE" 60+ SHIPPING :uh:
> *


 :angry: :uh: HIGHWAY ROBBERY


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SHIT THATS WHY I DIDNT BUY IT, I ALREDY PAYED 160 FOR THE FENDER I AINT GONNA PAY THAT MUTCH FOR A WAY SMALLER PART :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 14 2006, 10:52 AM~5606026
> *NAW NOT THE FILLERS, THE SHIT NEXT TO THE HEADER PANEL IN FRON OF THE FENDER :biggrin:
> *


ooh, o.k got you, i know wich ones you're talking about. I'll keep my eyes open for some.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

I got a nice drivers side fender extension for a 75 caprice/impala ($40)!

drop me a line let me know if anyones interested, im located in southern cali.

Also have 76 caprice .....
grill
fenders 
hood 
fender wells
hood hinge


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

all day you have pm :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 14 2006, 01:22 PM~5606807
> *I got a nice drivers side fender extension for a 75 caprice/impala ($40)!
> 
> drop me a line let me know if anyones interested, im located in southern cali.
> ...


Do you have a picture of the Grill? Or what condition is it in?


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

ferns i pm'd you back, 



as for the grill it has a chipped tooth but is in decent driver og condition (only $30).

also have some ok front fillers, glove box lid, and some decent tailights (75-76)
also have some 74 impala tailights

As you can see from the prices everything is going cheap........not trying to make a killin' off of these parts just making some room in the garage.


let me know alot of the prices can be seen here on craigslist

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/168241053.html


heres some pics of the grill


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 14 2006, 11:39 AM~5605949
> *Besides having them custom made,anyone know who or where to get a billet style horizontal grill?Someone was posting up in the 4sale section a bunch of grills and I didn't think to ask.I see that E&G makes one,how about the castle grill style?
> *


That what I was taking about this is the one on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-CHEVY-...1QQcmdZViewItem

And I dont thing E&G makes them for 74,75,76...I think they mod a box chevy grill to fit 

if anyone know of any other company that offers these let me know


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

yeah them horizontal billet style grills are sick!


maybe we can get a group buy going on some of those??

i've searched high and low for those billet grilles the only people that i found was Impala Bobs and that guy on ebay.


they go for $350+ which is pretty darn step considering they make billet grills for just about any other car for $120 or less

http://www.impalas.com/product_information...=6984&last=6980


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 14 2006, 05:02 PM~5607846
> *yeah them horizontal billet style grills are sick!
> maybe we can get a group buy going on some of those??
> 
> ...



This is true...But im sure thier is not a huge market for these grills...unlike mini trucks..It would be nice if they were cheaper though


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 14 2006, 03:05 PM~5607459
> *ferns i pm'd you back,
> as for the grill it has a chipped tooth but is in decent driver og condition (only $30).
> 
> ...


Hey Homie, do you have this piece? The chrome piece that sits on the header pannel.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 14 2006, 04:02 PM~5607846
> *
> http://www.impalas.com/product_information...=6984&last=6980
> *


Shit, i just looked at your Craigs list Add, let me know when i can come over and scoop up the Header Plannel. Tomorrow if it's possible.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

here you go Smurf


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 14 2006, 04:24 PM~5607957
> *here you go Smurf
> 
> 
> ...


That's clean Homie. How much those run you? :cheesy:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

hey smurf,

anytime partner, just hit me up on the cell.......

i have 1 of those header moldings in the garage somewhere, its not perfect though.

come check em out, im sure we can work something out.

my cell is on the craigslist ad......


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

hey since we are talking glasshouse parts on this thread....


anyone got a straight drivers side 75 caprice/impala door sill plate, rear fillers or any rocker moldings?

Thats all i need to complete my ride and send it to the paint shop!


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 14 2006, 02:49 PM~5607763
> *That what I was taking about this is the one on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-CHEVY-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :0 damn 360 buy now 40 ship and it doesnt even include the bumper inserts? crazy, be cheaper to weld one up and have it plated, not alot to 'em


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 14 2006, 04:41 PM~5608067
> *hey smurf,
> 
> anytime partner, just hit me up on the cell.......
> ...


As long as it's straight, with minor dents is coo, i'm going to have all my chromes and stainless and aluminum redone/replated. Thanks. I'll hit you up in a little while.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 14 2006, 05:05 PM~5608196
> *hey since we are talking glasshouse parts on this thread....
> anyone got a straight drivers side 75 caprice/impala door sill plate, rear fillers or any rocker moldings?
> 
> ...


If you look back at the top of page 275 i posted the rear bumper fillers that i just got. That's the only place that i could find them and they're made of fiberglass. It would be nice to find the original stock ones, but almost everybody i know is missing them. or if they have have them they're not parting out with them.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

heres a few pics of my 74 glasshouse...picked it up for 2g's


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jun 14 2006, 08:57 PM~5609292
> *heres a few pics of my 74 glasshouse...picked it up for 2g's
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real clean Homie, Good find.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jun 14 2006, 07:00 PM~5609303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen that car out on linclon for sell good come up homie


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 14 2006, 03:05 PM~5608196
> *hey since we are talking glasshouse parts on this thread....
> anyone got a straight drivers side 75 caprice/impala door sill plate, rear fillers or any rocker moldings?
> 
> ...


i got a driver side rocker molding that is in good shape


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jun 14 2006, 08:00 PM~5609303
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YES..I ROLL A 74 ALL DAY...EVERYDAY


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jun 15 2006, 05:00 AM~5609303
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dayum looks hella clean, how come its missing all its fillers?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

Since the grill issue is kind abig in here - if youre into buying a grill for a 76,
take this guy on ebay in consideration: NOS 76 grill all nice, 300 is pretty 
steep I know but nothing fits like NOS  and its still cheaper then those 
billet ones that you dont know about quality wise 










I got mine from this dude and hes pleasure to deal with  

Link:

NOS Grill on ebay


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

oh and also - I know someone was lookin for skirts w decent rubber:

check this on ebay

Skirts


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

Man im lovin' this site i got about 10 calls last night regarding the parts i had on craigslist. Most of the big stuff is sold or accounted for already........I had that stuff on craigslist for like almost 2 months and got 2 calls, I post on layitlow and stuff is sold the next day......sweeeeeeet!


take a look at the link again and see if i got anything left that you need.....
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/168241053.html


76 Glasshouse you have a PM


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 15 2006, 09:40 AM~5611284
> *Man im lovin' this site i got about 10 calls last night regarding the parts i had on craigslist. Most of the big stuff is sold or accounted for already........I had that stuff on craigslist for like almost 2 months and got 2 calls, I post on layitlow and stuff is sold the next day......sweeeeeeet!
> take a look at the link again and see if i got anything left that you need.....
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/168241053.html
> ...


Any luck with that header moulding and emblem?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Jun 15 2006, 04:21 AM~5610519
> *oh and also - I know someone was lookin for skirts w decent rubber:
> 
> check this on ebay
> ...


The link doesn't work Homie. I'll try and find them on ebay though. Good looking out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 15 2006, 11:40 AM~5611284
> *Man im lovin' this site i got about 10 calls last night regarding the parts i had on craigslist. Most of the big stuff is sold or accounted for already........I had that stuff on craigslist for like almost 2 months and got 2 calls, I post on layitlow and stuff is sold the next day......sweeeeeeet!
> take a look at the link again and see if i got anything left that you need.....
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/168241053.html
> ...


this is the best topic on layitlow.



glasshouse owners are like good family members.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

smurf i will take those pics tonight and send them to you manana....... if you like what you see we can meet up this weekend.



> *glasshouse owners are like good family members. *


definately....i've got nothing but love thus far, everyone always trying to help out!


Dayum we may have to start a strictly glasshouse CC in southern cali! :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 15 2006, 12:19 AM~5610302
> *i seen that car out on linclon for sell good come up homie
> *


Thanks...yea..it was off of lincoln and magnolia...i saw a g-house like the one in your avitar drive by when i was checking it out


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 15 2006, 01:35 PM~5612610
> *smurf i will take those pics tonight  and send them to you manana....... if you like what you see we can meet up this weekend.
> definately....i've got nothing but love thus far, everyone always trying to help out!
> Dayum we may have to start a strictly glasshouse CC in southern cali!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie. 
Yea everybody tries to help each other out  you don't see that in any other Topic.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 15 2006, 10:02 AM~5611401
> *this is the best topic on layitlow.
> glasshouse owners are like good family members.
> *


YOU SAID IT *"BROTHER"*


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jun 15 2006, 01:22 PM~5612847
> *Thanks...yea..it was off of lincoln and magnolia...i saw a g-house like the one in your avitar drive by when i was checking it out
> *


how's it run? bring it by fool


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 15 2006, 06:37 PM~5614306
> *how's it run? bring it by fool
> *


it runs real firme..ill have to bring it by you par one of these day...im changine all the gaskets that need to be replaced on the engine so as soon as thats done all roll by


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jun 14 2006, 08:00 PM~5609303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass G-house.Wasn't that in the auto trader?I remember seeing it but didn't know it was that damn clean.Congrats.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 14 2006, 02:49 PM~5607763
> *That what I was taking about this is the one on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-CHEVY-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> And I dont thing E&G makes them for 74,75,76...I think they mod a box chevy grill to fit
> ...


That's the one I was talking about!Clean as fucc!!If they're fabbing them then I'm sure I could pull it off as well.Just need to know what they com from,if it is the box chevy's maybe it's cheaper to go that route.Boy that glasshouse was fucc'n clean bro!I promise to god I would trade for my rag right now!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Anyone know this dude?Holla @ me!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 15 2006, 07:37 PM~5614306
> *how's it run? bring it by fool
> *


Hey Doggy Dog, i'll probably be making a trip to your area this weekend, i'll hit you up.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ANYONE HITTING UP THE GOODTIMES OLD MEMORIES CRUISE TOMMOROW???


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 15 2006, 07:40 PM~5613817
> *YOU SAID IT "BROTHER"
> *


the only hate in this topic, is *US* hating on them *Donk*y lovers. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 15 2006, 12:02 PM~5611401
> *this is the best topic on layitlow.
> glasshouse owners are like good family members.
> *



thats right ...i'll slap the shit out of you and after a few more dranks we will be familly again , oh wait mine wasn't a glasshouse was it it was a DONK oh and i sold it too sorry ..go back to your story
:ugh: :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 15 2006, 11:29 PM~5615973
> *the only hate in this topic, is US hating on them Donky lovers.  :biggrin:
> *


I've been getting decent offers on my rag even tho it aint for sale but every last one has said they want to put big wheels on it if they get it!I'll crash this fucc'n thing into the wall before I let that happen.Lowriders are for "lowriding".Donks are for tall people unless you get a ladder,driving over roccs,rivers,cars,another donk,large animals,buildings,mountains,colapsed homes,curbs,file cabinets,large hills,another donk,bricc walls,tanks,airplanes,fords,mini truccs,taliban :0 ,gas stations,another donk and/or other donks! :biggrin: 13's on mine w/switches.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 15 2006, 11:41 PM~5616002
> *I've been getting decent offers on my rag even tho it aint for sale but every last one has said they want to put big wheels on it if they get it!I'll crash this fucc'n thing into the wall before I let that happen.Lowriders are for "lowriding".Donks are for tall people unless you get a ladder,driving over roccs,rivers,cars,another donk,large animals,buildings,mountains,colapsed homes,curbs,file cabinets,large hills,another donk,bricc walls,tanks,airplanes,fords,mini truccs,taliban :0 ,gas stations,another donk and/or other donks! :biggrin: 13's on mine w/switches.
> *


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

76 for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=268055


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 15 2006, 09:02 AM~5611401
> *this is the best topic on layitlow.
> glasshouse owners are like good family members.
> *


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JFuckinP_@Jun 16 2006, 03:20 AM~5616151
> *76 for sale
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=268055
> *


IS THAT A FACTORY NON-AC CAR?


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

i took a/c out.
it doesnt have windows anyways


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JFuckinP_@Jun 16 2006, 04:02 AM~5616339
> *i took a/c out.
> it doesnt have windows anyways
> *


WHERE DID YOU GET THAT HEATER BOX?


OR DID YOU MOLD THE ORIGINAL FIBERGLASS AC BOX?


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

Smurf i just sent you the pics of the header molding...check your inbox.


Question for all you ghouse owners.......what size wire rims are you running 13's or 14's?

Im running 13's on my 64 impala right now but i think the caprice is a bigger car and im leaning towards 14's?

Will 14's rub on the skirts ?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 16 2006, 09:56 AM~5617494
> *Smurf i just sent you the pics of the header molding...check your inbox.
> Question for all you ghouse owners.......what size wire rims are you running 13's or 14's?
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie. I'll check for them right Now. I'm planning to run 13"s on mine, but it really comes down to prefference(spell) what ever makes you happy Homie. I do know that with 14"s you don't really need to do any grinding to the front calipers.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Any body wants The stock Rear End for the 76 Caprice? Already set up for Coil Under. *


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

how much?


im also looking for a radiator......anyone know of any place online that sells nice new ones? if not i could probably scoop one up at the next Pomona Swapmeet.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 16 2006, 09:11 AM~5617604
> *how much?
> im also looking for a radiator......anyone know of any place online that sells nice new ones? if not i could probably scoop one up at the next Pomona Swapmeet.
> *



they run about $120-ish for a new radiator...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Found this: Set of Mouldings for a 75-76 Glasshouse in the Classifieds Forum.

Mouldings


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 16 2006, 10:11 AM~5617604
> *how much?
> im also looking for a radiator......anyone know of any place online that sells nice new ones? if not i could probably scoop one up at the next Pomona Swapmeet.
> *


Ask 76 GLASSHOUSE on here, i know he had alot of those parts from a parts car that he had.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 16 2006, 08:56 AM~5617494
> *Smurf i just sent you the pics of the header molding...check your inbox.
> Question for all you ghouse owners.......what size wire rims are you running 13's or 14's?
> 
> ...


14's will rub on the skirts unless you change out the rear end.I run 13's on ALL my impalas but I had 14's on my big body.My 13's look good on my glasshouse rag. On the front I have the bolt on adapters that are 1 1/2" thicc so if you use those you don't need to grind.I'm sitting at the stocc height now(no lifts yet) and nothing rubs.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

i think im gonna go with 13's but if i run across some nice chrome 14's for a good price i might just hafta go with them.


is the 80's caddie rearend a direct replacement or will it require modification?


Also heres some pics of that grill i have for sale.....i just took some yesterday it has a crack down the center and it has a chipped tooth.....maybe good for someone who's missing it completely or has one with more damage.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 16 2006, 11:02 AM~5617879
> *i think im gonna go with 13's but if i run across some nice chrome 14's for a good price i might just hafta go with them.
> is the 80's caddie rearend a direct replacement or will it require modification?
> Also heres some pics of that grill i have for sale.....i just took some yesterday it has a crack down the center and it has a chipped tooth.....maybe good for someone who's missing it completely or has one with more damage.
> ...


The Caddy Rear End is a direct Fit. I took of the emergency Brake cables off of mine. The rest bolts on, that's why i have that Stock rear end left over, if anybody wants it. I should have some pictures up, of both of them next to each other so you can see the size difference. Drum to Drum the Caddy rear end is 3 inches shorter than the stock one, just like JohnDmonster had said :thumbsup:. Other people like DirtySanchez has swaped the rear end with the one from a 80's caprice if i'm correct, with no problems.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

does it have to be from a certain model or year? or does it work with any 80's caddie 2dr or 4dr, fleetwood, deville, eldorado?


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

i was cleanin the garage and found my box of old caprice shit and all my corner fillers were broke and cracked :angry: i had 2 sets of everything :angry:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Jun 16 2006, 12:24 PM~5618311
> *i was cleanin the garage and found my box of old caprice shit and all my corner fillers were broke and cracked :angry: i had 2 sets of everything :angry:
> *


Anything usefull that we can buy from you?


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 16 2006, 01:14 AM~5616378
> *WHERE DID YOU GET THAT HEATER BOX?
> OR DID YOU MOLD THE ORIGINAL FIBERGLASS AC BOX?
> *


got it from a 74 caprice


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JFuckinP_@Jun 16 2006, 03:46 PM~5619229
> *got it from a 74 caprice
> *


The seventy4s have that molded already. Shit i'm going to have to pick 1 up. Clean ass Car Homie, Good luck with the sale. :thumbsup: 
Does your Ride Stand 3? just curious.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 15 2006, 08:51 PM~5614916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


from santana cc, hit up 66wita6, he from santana cc too


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 16 2006, 11:12 AM~5617907
> *The Caddy Rear End is a direct Fit. I took of the emergency Brake cables off of mine. The rest bolts on, that's why i have that Stock rear end left over, if anybody wants it. I should have some pictures up, of both of them next to each other so you can see the size difference. Drum to Drum the Caddy rear end is 3 inches shorter than the stock one, just like JohnDmonster had said :thumbsup:. Other people like DirtySanchez has swaped the rear end with the one from a 80's caprice if i'm correct, with no problems.
> *


ACTUALLY IT CAME OFF A 1995 CAPRICE POLICE INTERCEPTOR W/ 11.5 IN. REAR DISC BRAKES BUT NO POSI, THAT WAS THE ONLY THING THAT I DIDN'T LIKE. 

OVERALL VERY HAPPY WITH THE SWAP :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 16 2006, 05:34 PM~5619726
> *ACTUALLY IT CAME OFF A 1995 CAPRICE POLICE INTERCEPTOR W/ 11.5 IN. REAR DISC BRAKES BUT NO POSI, THAT WAS THE ONLY THING THAT I DIDN'T LIKE.
> 
> OVERALL VERY HAPPY WITH THE SWAP :biggrin:
> ...


Should have put correct me if i'm wrong. :uh: Sorry about that Homie.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 16 2006, 07:59 PM~5620249
> *Should have put correct me if i'm wrong. :uh: Sorry about that Homie.
> *


AIN'T NO THANG HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki5K_k8xObA


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

From a cruzin tonight


----------



## regalsncaprices (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 16 2006, 11:49 PM~5621000
> *From a cruzin tonight
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint very clean homey


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Just got back from meeting with Johndmonster  great guy to talk to, had a chance to hang out with him and he introduced me to alot of his Club Members.  Really had a goodtime hanging out with them, had to cut it short cause my little Boy busted his Lip  I'll post some pictures i took of his Ride as soon as i get a chance.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 16 2006, 10:49 PM~5621000
> *From a cruzin tonight
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks Clean DLINE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0 nice work bean thanks for the share, great pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE IS ENJOYING THEIR CARS


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jun 17 2006, 02:09 AM~5621574
> *:0  nice work bean thanks for the share, great pics :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 16 2006, 08:31 AM~5617783
> *14's will rub on the skirts unless you change out the rear end.I run 13's on ALL my impalas but I had 14's on my big body.My 13's look good on my glasshouse rag. On the front I have the bolt on adapters that are 1 1/2" thicc so if you use those you don't need to grind.I'm sitting at the stocc height now(no lifts yet) and nothing rubs.
> *







14-6's in the rear and your car will lay as low as you want or you can run 14-7's daytons because the off set is defrent then the china's


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 17 2006, 01:34 AM~5621684
> *
> 14-6's in the rear and your car will lay as low as you want or you can run 14-7's daytons because the off set is defrent then the china's
> *


SORRY HOMIE, 14x7 DAYTONS WILL RUB THATS WHY I SWAPPED MY REAR.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Just Got back from the Homie Traviesos House, Good Looking out on the Bumper Guards.  
And also met up with the Homie ALLDAY from Layitlow and grabbed some more pieces i needed. Thanks Homies. 
This is what the GLASSHOUSE FEST is all about, Homies from all over the place taking care of one anothers parts needs.  I've said it before and i'll say it again, you don't see this type of communication, envolvement, dedication and plain good old Family like ties with each other on any other Layitlow tread/topic.   
Not even the IMPALA treads take care of each other like we do. :biggrin: *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 15 2006, 08:39 PM~5614850
> *Clean ass G-house.Wasn't that in the auto trader?I remember seeing it but didn't know it was that damn clean.Congrats.
> *


THANKS...YEAH ITS REAL CLEAN...I PICKED IT UP A COUPLE DAYS BEFORE IT HIT THE AUTO TRADER...JUST CURIOUS HOW MUCH WAS IT GOING FOR IN THE AUTO TRADER?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jun 17 2006, 02:55 PM~5623902
> *THANKS...YEAH ITS REAL CLEAN...I PICKED IT UP A COUPLE DAYS BEFORE IT HIT THE AUTO TRADER...JUST CURIOUS HOW MUCH WAS IT GOING FOR IN THE AUTO TRADER?
> *


I think it was $3k


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 10 2006, 02:39 PM~5585743
> *I gave him the top, I had it custom made by the company who has been making GM vert tops since the 1940's.
> *



I've been in Sacto on training, for 1 week, so this response is long over due.
Jason (Hubbards Impala Parts) did take care of me on the top. It came out great. The info on my car will be in LRM, in the near future, including everyone who assisted in the build-up.
Thx Jason.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Found this in the For Sale Forum $6,000.00


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *Just Got back from the Homie Traviesos House, Good Looking out on the Bumper Guards. cool.gif
> And also met up with the Homie ALLDAY from Layitlow and grabbed some more pieces i needed. Thanks Homies.
> This is what the GLASSHOUSE FEST is all about, Homies from all over the place taking care of one anothers parts needs. cool.gif I've said it before and i'll say it again, you don't see this type of communication, envolvement, dedication and plain good old Family like ties with each other on any other Layitlow tread/topic. cool.gif cool.gif
> Not even the IMPALA treads take care of each other like we do*



hey smurf it was nice meeting both you and Travieso, sorry i couldnt stay and kick it but i had some business to take care of. Anyhow hope that header molding and ornament work out for you.

I will hit you up by the end of the next week if i cant find another rearend for my caprice.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I WISH THERE WE'RE MORE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS OUT HERE WHERE I STAY. I FEEL ALL ALONE OUT HERE, MY CLUB PRESIDENT HAS ONE IN THE WORKS BUT, THAT IS ABOUT IT.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 17 2006, 05:29 PM~5624159
> *hey smurf it was nice meeting both you and Travieso, sorry i couldnt stay and kick it but i had some business to take care of. Anyhow hope that header molding and ornament work out for you.
> 
> I will hit you up by the end of the next week if i cant find another rearend for my caprice.
> *


Same here Homie.  The header pannel moulding is going to work great Dog. Thanks again. Hit me up when you're ready Dog, I need to get that thing out A.S.A.P.  
You should try the JunkYards in Wilmington Homie, you can get a Caddy rear end for less than $60.00 bucks(Drum to Drum), only tomorrow though the Pick Your Parts are having a sale. 50% off. :biggrin: 
If you need help let me know, i'm down to go and help you pull that shit out.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 17 2006, 05:37 PM~5624170
> *I WISH THERE WE'RE MORE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS OUT HERE WHERE I STAY. I FEEL ALL ALONE OUT HERE, MY CLUB PRESIDENT HAS ONE IN THE WORKS BUT, THAT IS ABOUT IT.
> *


It's coo Homie you got all of us out here.  Can't help you do anything physical to the car, but glad to provide moral support.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 17 2006, 07:40 PM~5624528
> *It's coo Homie you got all of us out here.  Can't help you do anything physical to the car, but glad to provide moral support.
> *


THANKS HOMIE. IF ALL GOES WELL I WILL TAKE IT TO VEGAS AND WOULD LOVE TO GET A PIC WITH A FLEET OF GLASSHOUSES. THAT WOULD BE TIGHT. I WOULD MAKE IT A POSTER. LIKE LIFESTYLE DID. :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HEY PHIL, YOUR RIDE IS FAMOUS.....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=14359


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 17 2006, 08:02 PM~5624598
> *THANKS HOMIE. IF ALL GOES WELL I WILL TAKE IT TO VEGAS AND WOULD LOVE TO GET A PIC WITH A FLEET OF GLASSHOUSES. THAT WOULD BE TIGHT. I WOULD MAKE IT A POSTER. LIKE LIFESTYLE DID. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

WHAT'S UP GLASSHOUSE RIDAZ


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

WHAT'S UP SMURF I SEE YA


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 17 2006, 05:37 PM~5624170
> *I WISH THERE WE'RE MORE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS OUT HERE WHERE I STAY. I FEEL ALL ALONE OUT HERE, MY CLUB PRESIDENT HAS ONE IN THE WORKS BUT, THAT IS ABOUT IT.
> *


YOUR NOT ALONE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 17 2006, 04:30 PM~5623991
> *I've been in Sacto on training, for 1 week, so this response is long over due.
> Jason (Hubbards Impala Parts) did take care of me on the top. It came out great. The info on my car will be in LRM, in the near future, including everyone who assisted in the build-up.
> Thx Jason.
> *


riht off of reed ave right?!

I work right there next to the chp spot


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Jun 17 2006, 10:01 PM~5625153
> *WHAT'S UP SMURF I SEE YA
> *


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Jun 17 2006, 01:48 PM~5623622-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice meetin u too homie


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 17 2006, 09:12 PM~5625217
> *riht off of reed ave right?!
> 
> I work right there next to the chp spot
> *


Thats it, 3500 Reed avenue.
Wish I could have stopped by to say hello and provide a free trip to the academy.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Jun 17 2006, 10:02 PM~5625160
> *YOUR NOT ALONE
> *


I'M NOT? :dunno:


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 16 2006, 02:43 PM~5619219
> *Anything usefull that we can buy from you?
> *


naw im savin the rest just in case i find another 76 sorry :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Jun 18 2006, 11:36 AM~5626986
> *naw im savin the rest just in case i find another 76 sorry :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 17 2006, 03:30 PM~5623991
> *I've been in Sacto on training, for 1 week, so this response is long over due.
> Jason (Hubbards Impala Parts) did take care of me on the top. It came out great. The info on my car will be in LRM, in the near future, including everyone who assisted in the build-up.
> Thx Jason.
> *


Got an email address for me.Never mind I'll use google.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Happy Father's Day to my G-house Brethren.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 18 2006, 02:37 PM~5627195
> *Got an email address for me.Never mind I'll use google.
> *


are you looking for the email address for the top????


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 18 2006, 01:24 PM~5627525
> *are you looking for the email address for the top????
> *


Yep.Classic Industries has them for decent price w/the zipper bacc "window" but I want to choose from a variety,I really want a top to match the paint.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 18 2006, 04:38 PM~5627588
> *Yep.Classic Industries has them for decent price w/the zipper bacc "window" but I want to choose from a variety,I really want a top to match the paint.
> *


I got that top for Top Dogg, it came from the original manufacturer who makes them for GM. The company is called Meade, I wouldnt recommend buying a top from anywhere else unless you were to contact Bowtie Connection, otherwise you will end up with a top that will leave alot to be desired.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 18 2006, 12:38 PM~5627588
> *Yep.Classic Industries has them for decent price w/the zipper bacc "window" but I want to choose from a variety,I really want a top to match the paint.
> *



you can can call acme headliner they been around for years and when i do top i order them from their bowtie dose to :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks travieso for the windows :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

LOVE GLASSHOUSE'S CLEAN AZZ RIDEZ , STILL MY DREAM RIDE RAG TOP THOE! HEH HEH !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 18 2006, 05:29 PM~5627706
> *you can can call acme headliner they been around for years and when i do top i order them from their bowtie dose to  :biggrin:
> *


Yep, Acme is the real deal too.


I forgot about them. Their headliners and visors are nice too. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt  JOHNDMONSTERS GLASSHOUSE AT THE LIFESTYLE MEETING.  
Sorry the damn pictures aren't that great.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 19 2006, 10:24 AM~5631916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I LOVE THAT CAR!!!!*


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

WHAT KIND OF FRT SEAT IS THAT?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN THAT CAR LOOKS BADASS IVE SEEN IT IN PERSON AND ITS A REAL SHARP CAR :biggrin:


----------



## boricualatina (Jun 19, 2006)

OMG IM IN HEAVEN


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricualatina_@Jun 19 2006, 02:01 PM~5633019
> *OMG IM IN HEAVEN
> *


HEARD YOU GOT A GLASSHOUSE TOO, LETS SEE THEM PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Jun 19 2006, 01:26 PM~5632210
> *WHAT KIND OF FRT SEAT IS THAT?
> *


76 caprice seat.

the arm rest was an option. its a split bench seat.

here are a few pics I took in April.


----------



## boricualatina (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 19 2006, 02:04 PM~5633235
> *HEARD YOU GOT A GLASSHOUSE TOO, LETS SEE THEM PICS! :biggrin:
> *


im almost done reinforcing the stress points and let me put back on my rims and then ill be ms photgentic, lol :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

I know it isn't a glass house but CLEAN four door. 

http://www.fullsizegm.com/1976_700milecaprice.html


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricualatina_@Jun 19 2006, 03:15 PM~5633297
> *im almost done reinforcing the stress points and let me put back on my rims and then ill be ms photgentic, lol  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 19 2006, 03:51 PM~5633504
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: 

UPLOADING SOME PICS FOR Y'ALL


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*~THIS CAME IN THE MAIL TODAY!!~
~I HAVE BEEN WANTING ONE SINCE I GOT THE CAR BUT I WILL MISS THE PLUG FOR THE HOLE IN THE LENS<<<THOSE PICS ARE NEXT.~*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*~HERE IS WHERE THE CLOCK IS GOING~
~I REALLY PREFER THE CLOCK THERE THAN THOSE MARKINGS~*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 19 2006, 04:06 PM~5633614
> *~THIS CAME IN THE MAIL TODAY!!~
> ~I HAVE BEEN WANTING ONE SINCE I GOT THE CAR BUT I WILL MISS THE PLUG FOR THE HOLE IN THE LENS<<<THOSE PICS ARE NEXT.~
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

hey DIRTYSANCHEZ423 you should of as me i have a extra clock


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 19 2006, 05:32 PM~5634113
> *hey DIRTYSANCHEZ423 you should of as me i have a  extra clock
> *


I NEED TO POST A LIST OF ALL WHAT I NEED. BUT IT WAS "NIB"


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 19 2006, 05:32 PM~5634113
> *hey DIRTYSANCHEZ423 you should of as me i have a  extra clock
> *


Hold on to that thing for me Dog. :biggrin: You know i'm good for it.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 19 2006, 05:11 PM~5634361
> *Hold on to that thing for me Dog. :biggrin: You know i'm good for it.
> *


thanks for hooking me up with the skirts dogg


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 19 2006, 05:42 PM~5634173
> *I NEED TO POST A LIST OF ALL WHAT I NEED. BUT IT WAS "NIB"
> *


SIDE TRIM FOR A 76 "IMPALA"
REAR CORNER BODY FILLERS THAT ARE "PLASTIC"
HOOD HINGES IN GOOD SHAPE
REAR TRANS SUPPORT FOR A CAPRICE (FOR DUALS)

THAT IS THE LIST FOR NOW


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 19 2006, 09:57 PM~5635634
> *SIDE TRIM FOR A 76 "IMPALA"
> REAR CORNER BODY FILLERS THAT ARE "PLASTIC"
> HOOD HINGES IN GOOD SHAPE
> ...


Same here. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jun 19 2006, 08:30 PM~5635051
> *thanks for hooking me up with the skirts dogg
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 19 2006, 11:26 PM~5636074
> *Same here. :biggrin:
> *


I think almost everyone needs those parts.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 19 2006, 07:57 PM~5635634
> *SIDE TRIM FOR A 76 "IMPALA"
> REAR CORNER BODY FILLERS THAT ARE "PLASTIC"
> HOOD HINGES IN GOOD SHAPE
> ...



what side trim do you need is it the one on the quarts panels


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 20 2006, 12:25 AM~5636526
> *what side trim do you need is it the one on the quarts panels
> *


THE TRIM THAT GOES ALONG THE SIDE OF THE CAR IN THE MIDDLE FROM THE FENDERS TO THE REAR QUARTERS ON BOTH SIDES.


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

COUPLE OF QUESTIONS FOR THOSE W/ JUICE -TRYING TO GET THE RIGHT COMB. REAR CYLINDERS AND SPRINGS LOOKING FOR SOMETHING THAT WILL RIDE GOOD AND STILL 3-WHEEL AND SIT LOW 
?????????


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

IM THINKING 1 TON SPRING W/12'S AND CHAINED?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Heres some more progress shots of My Ride getting Lifted.  

















Last one for now, Olympus cameras drain the batteries too quick. :uh:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HEY SMURF, YOU DOING A FRAME SWAP?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 20 2006, 10:30 AM~5638252
> *HEY SMURF, YOU DOING A FRAME SWAP?
> *


Naaw Homie, just boxing all the stress points and doing the whole belly, that's why we pulled the Engine out.


----------



## boricualatina (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 19 2006, 03:11 PM~5633630
> *~HERE IS WHERE THE CLOCK IS GOING~
> ~I REALLY PREFER THE CLOCK THERE THAN THOSE MARKINGS~
> 
> ...


hey thats where mine is at, :biggrin: nice


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricualatina_@Jun 20 2006, 10:53 AM~5638366
> *hey thats where mine is at,  :biggrin: nice
> *


THANK YOU AND WHEN I INSTALL IT I WILL TAKE PLEANTY OF PICS, AS USUAL :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

KEEP US POSTED SMURF


----------



## boricualatina (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 20 2006, 09:56 AM~5638388
> *THANK YOU AND WHEN I INSTALL IT I WILL TAKE PLEANTY OF PICS, AS USUAL :biggrin:
> *


COOL, IM TRYING TO DO THE FINISHING TOUCHES TODAY SO I CAN DO THE SAME


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricualatina_@Jun 20 2006, 12:52 PM~5639258
> *COOL, IM TRYING TO DO THE FINISHING TOUCHES TODAY SO I CAN DO THE SAME
> *


WHAT ARE THE FINNISHING TOUCHES THAT YOU ARE DOING?


----------



## boricualatina (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 20 2006, 11:53 AM~5639267
> *WHAT ARE THE FINNISHING TOUCHES THAT YOU ARE DOING?
> *


i am reinforcing my stress points cuz i have 4 pump set up in it, but i only have it for cruising but i cna keep up with the big boys too :biggrin: and i popped a hose yesterday so i have to fix that from the pressure, and put back on my 13's, i think thats it, maybe change a soilenoid and charge it up and im ready to roll


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricualatina_@Jun 20 2006, 12:58 PM~5639304
> *i am reinforcing my stress points cuz i have  4 pump set up in it, but i only have it for cruising but i cna keep up with the big boys too :biggrin: and i popped a hose yesterday so i have to fix that from the pressure, and put back on my 13's, i think thats it, maybe change a soilenoid and charge it up and im ready to roll
> *


DAMN, TAKE IT EASY KILLA. THATS COOL A LADY THAT ROLLSA GLASSHOUSE :biggrin: ..............LIFTED, JUST MAKE ME FEEL BAD SINCE I'M UNCUT, FOR NOW.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin: PICS??????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 20 2006, 12:42 PM~5639175
> *KEEP US POSTED SMURF
> *


You know i will Homie. I should have some pictures of it with the Caddy rearend on by this week. I will also have some shots of the Stock GlassHouse rearend and the Caddy rearend by tomorrow, the difference in size between them is like night and day.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 19 2006, 04:11 PM~5633630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn full tank  Kick back baller. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 20 2006, 04:54 PM~5640829
> *You know i will Homie. I should have some pictures of it with the Caddy rearend on by this week. I will also have some shots of the Stock GlassHouse rearend and the Caddy rearend by tomorrow, the difference in size between them is like night and day.
> *


*MAN THAT HELPS THE "GET DOWN" UNTIL IT GETS THE JUICE. *


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 20 2006, 12:09 PM~5638172
> *Heres some more progress shots of My Ride getting Lifted.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

HERES WORK IN PROGRESS


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

DAMMMMM HOW DO U DOWN SIZE?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Jun 20 2006, 07:35 PM~5641613
> *DAMMMMM HOW DO U DOWN SIZE?
> *


I GOT IT OFF MICROSOFTS WEB SITE JUST SEARCH IT. IT'S FREE

LOOK FOR PICTURE RESIZE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, THE MAJESTICS TX*

:wave:


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Jun 20 2006, 04:45 AM~5637192
> *COUPLE OF QUESTIONS FOR THOSE W/ JUICE -TRYING TO GET THE RIGHT COMB. REAR CYLINDERS AND SPRINGS  LOOKING FOR  SOMETHING THAT WILL RIDE GOOD AND STILL 3-WHEEL AND SIT LOW
> ?????????
> *


we used chevy vega coils and you dont even feel like your lifted :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

pg 1 bump


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

can any fellow CASA owners send me a good pick of their fuse box........mine is old and most of the letters have smeared off? 
Im going to tackle the electrical on my ride and need to know whats what.....


also looking for a drivers side power window motor and arm...


thanks


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 21 2006, 12:49 PM~5645626
> *can any fellow CASA owners send me a good pick of their fuse box........mine is old and most of the letters have smeared off?
> Im going to tackle the electrical on my ride and need to know whats what.....
> also looking for a drivers side power window motor and arm...
> ...


Hit up 76 GLASSHOUSE to see if he has the Motor and arm, he has a parts car.  As for the fuse box, i'll see if i can get in my car tonight at the Shop and snap a picture.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *i'll see if i can get in my car tonight at the Shop and snap a picture*


koo.....good lookin out smurf!


76 glasshouse where u is :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 21 2006, 12:49 PM~5645626
> *can any fellow CASA owners send me a good pick of their fuse box........mine is old and most of the letters have smeared off?
> Im going to tackle the electrical on my ride and need to know whats what.....
> also looking for a drivers side power window motor and arm...
> ...


IF HE CAN'T I WILL WHEN I GET HOME :biggrin:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

thanks Dirty..............nice house by the way i was reading your other post yesterday checking out all the progress and the history on your car! Keep it up!


....also does anyone know how to remove the glove box lock?


Thanks for you help!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 21 2006, 02:49 PM~5645626
> *can any fellow CASA owners send me a good pick of their fuse box........mine is old and most of the letters have smeared off?
> Im going to tackle the electrical on my ride and need to know whats what.....
> also looking for a drivers side power window motor and arm...
> ...


Ive got mine out of the car right now, I will take a pic tomorrow and post it. Its easy to see out of the car.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

tattoo76 > if you could do that it would help out alot! 

Hey smurf still take a pic of yours also so i can see the color code of the wires. With tatoo-76's pic and your pic in front of me it should be pretty straight forward.

Thanks guys.....this thread is the best damn resource out there for restoring a glasshouse period!!!!


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

by the way i was browsing the net the other day and found this.....im not a big fan of murals but the car is clean as F&^%!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 21 2006, 04:34 PM~5646671
> *by the way i was browsing the net the other day and found this.....im not a big fan of murals but the car is clean as F&^%!
> 
> 
> ...


Sure is. :thumbsup: And you can say FUCK is all good here. :biggrin:  
I'll try and get that shot today, my Ride is on the LIFT at the shop i'll try and get in it, but if not the HOMIES got you covered.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 21 2006, 04:24 PM~5646774
> *Sure is. :thumbsup: And you can say FUCK is all good here. :biggrin:
> I'll try and get that shot today, my Ride is on the LIFT at the shop i'll try and get in it, but if not the HOMIES got you covered.
> *


got the pics you wanted smurf but i left the camera at my hynas pad :angry: ..ill post them up when i pick it up


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 21 2006, 10:49 AM~5645626
> *can any fellow CASA owners send me a good pick of their fuse box........mine is old and most of the letters have smeared off?
> Im going to tackle the electrical on my ride and need to know whats what.....
> also looking for a drivers side power window motor and arm...
> ...



heres what you are loooking for but i couldnt get pic of the motor it is still on the door as for the fuse box the pic ant that good but i have it and for fern here is a pic of the battery tray


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 21 2006, 02:46 PM~5646494
> *this thread is the best damn resource out there for restoring a glasshouse period!!!!
> *


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 22 2006, 11:19 AM~5649873
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

attn: everyone who hasnt sent me their address yet.


send it. i have some valuable info, as well as some templates that i made, plus some info on future repop parts that I am are being made, from some samples that I have sent off. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 22 2006, 09:48 AM~5650010
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> attn: everyone who hasnt sent me their address yet.
> ...


You got mine right? :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 22 2006, 02:33 AM~5649017
> *heres what you are loooking for but i couldnt get pic of the motor it is still on the door as for the fuse box the pic ant that good but i have it  and for fern here is a pic of the battery tray
> 
> 
> ...


I knew(spell) you wouldn't leave me down. :biggrin:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

hey guys thanks for the fuse box pics........that should do it!!

Wish me luck im going in tonight with a roll of wire and crimpers in hand!!!! ha :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 21 2006, 03:46 PM~5646494
> *tattoo76 > if you could do that it would help out alot!
> 
> Hey smurf still take a pic of yours also so i can see the color code of the wires. With tatoo-76's pic and your pic in front of me it should be pretty straight forward.
> ...


 Sorry Homie, couldn't get in the car to take a picture. :uh: But the Homie 76 GLASSHOUSE posted a picture of his.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 22 2006, 09:57 AM~5650070
> *hey guys thanks for the fuse box pics........that should do it!!
> 
> Wish me luck im going in tonight with a roll of wire and crimpers in hand!!!! ha :biggrin:
> *


You'll get the Job done Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

hey no worries man....those pics should work just fine!


Anyone know about the glove box lock removal??

Its probably some really easy shit....but i spent like 15 minutes on it the other day and was stumped. I tried pressing some things in on the lock cylinder itself thinking that it had some sorta like spring lock or something but i couldnt figure it out! 

I figured i would ask you guys before i end up kicking the glove box door into the street! :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey DLINE, where you at DOG, one quick question, do you use these on your GLASS?








I need to know, cause i'm replacing all the Balljoints and bushings on my car. Thanks.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 22 2006, 11:19 AM~5650691
> *Hey DLINE, where you at DOG, one quick question, do you use these on your GLASS?
> 
> 
> ...


Just looked them up. Got them.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 22 2006, 11:55 AM~5650918
> *Just looked them up. Got them.
> *


WE ARE ALL GONNA HAVE TO PLAY CATCH UP WITH YOU!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 22 2006, 12:20 PM~5651086
> *WE ARE ALL GONNA HAVE TO PLAY CATCH UP WITH YOU!
> *


Naaw Homie, i'm the one doing all the catching up to you Guys. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 22 2006, 12:19 PM~5650691
> *Hey DLINE, where you at DOG, one quick question, do you use these on your GLASS?
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: You got it homie


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 22 2006, 01:28 PM~5651436
> *Naaw Homie, i'm the one doing all the catching up to you Guys. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 22 2006, 11:54 AM~5650051
> *You got mine right? :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR, I DO.

I WILL LIST ALL THE NAMES I HAVE RECIEVED THE ADDRESSES FROM BEFORE I MAIL EVERYTHING OFF, I DONT WANT TO LEAVE ANYONE OUT.



I HOPE WHAT I AM SENDING HELPS. THERE WILL BE A LIST OF TEMPLATES, FOR SHAVING AND ALSO CUTTING A FEW THINGS. THERE WILL BE A HUGE LIST OF GM PART NUMBERS AND CROSS OVER PART NUMBERS AS WELL AS A FEW PARTS I AM HAVING REPOPED TO MAKE OUR LIVES ALOT EASIER.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 22 2006, 01:29 PM~5651768
> *YES SIR, I DO.
> 
> I WILL LIST ALL THE NAMES I HAVE RECIEVED THE ADDRESSES FROM BEFORE I MAIL EVERYTHING OFF, I DONT WANT TO LEAVE ANYONE OUT.
> ...


COUNT ME IN TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jun 22 2006, 05:27 PM~5652075
> *COUNT ME IN TOO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 22 2006, 02:29 PM~5651768
> *YES SIR, I DO.
> 
> I WILL LIST ALL THE NAMES I HAVE RECIEVED THE ADDRESSES FROM BEFORE I MAIL EVERYTHING OFF, I DONT WANT TO LEAVE ANYONE OUT.
> ...


:cheesy: :worship: Can't wait to see it.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

that will be a great time saving resource!

i did searches all over the net looking for the caprice interchange list.........i think hollander interchange lists a few things but i think you have to pay for that its not a free service.

For instance i was having a hell of a time tracking down a drivers side window for my 75 caprice conv. I found a bunch of them for the hdtp models but couldnt find one for the vert. I almost gave up but then i ran into a guy who had the interchange list and i found out that basically any 73-76 GM big body convertible which included eldorados, grandvilles, impalas etc


I pm'd you my address tattoo76


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

**I MIGHT BE JUST PARANOID BUT, I DON'T KNOW IT THOSE FIT AND I DON'T WAN TO DRILL AND FIND OUT THEY DON'T. ANY ONE HAVE EXPERENCE ON DEALING WITH THIS ISSUE. ARE THERE DIFFERENT GAURDS FOR THE BUMPERS WITH THE SIGNALS BUILT IN (STRAIGHT ACROSS) AND THE ONES WITHOUT THE SIGNALS (SUNK IN THE MIDDLE). 

ADDED INFO: THE TEMPLATE WAS NOT A PERFECT FIT ON MY BUMPER AND SINCE THE GAURDS HAVE STUDS IN THE FRONT I CAN'T SEE IF IT IS GOING TO BE FLUSH WITH MY BUMPER. HELP!!!*


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 22 2006, 07:48 AM~5650010
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> attn: everyone who hasnt sent me their address yet.
> ...


just pm'ed.thanks


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 21 2006, 01:44 AM~5643426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this is one beautiful car


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 22 2006, 04:59 PM~5652610
> **I MIGHT BE JUST PARANOID BUT, I DON'T KNOW IT THOSE FIT AND I DON'T WAN TO DRILL AND FIND OUT THEY DON'T. ANY ONE HAVE EXPERENCE ON DEALING WITH THIS ISSUE. ARE THERE DIFFERENT GAURDS FOR THE BUMPERS WITH THE SIGNALS BUILT IN (STRAIGHT ACROSS) AND THE ONES WITHOUT THE SIGNALS (SUNK IN THE MIDDLE).
> 
> ADDED INFO:    THE TEMPLATE WAS NOT A PERFECT FIT ON MY BUMPER AND SINCE THE GAURDS HAVE STUDS IN THE FRONT I CAN'T SEE IF IT IS GOING TO BE FLUSH WITH MY BUMPER. HELP!!!
> *


Those look way different then mine, i'll post a picture of mine later on, i got an extra set from Travieso. The stud in the middle loos about right though. They look like they're for a 72. Could be wrong though, even the impact rubber strip looks different than mine. I'll show you what i mean later.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 22 2006, 06:10 PM~5652902
> *Those look way different then mine, i'll post a picture of mine later on, i got an extra set from Travieso. The stud in the middle loos about right though. They look like they're for a 72. Could be wrong though, even the impact rubber strip looks different than mine. I'll show you what i mean later.
> *


THE DIAGRAM LOOKS LIKE A 73 IF THEY WON'T WORK I'LL FILP'EM FOR A HOMIE I'LL JUST CHARGE WHAT I PAID.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 22 2006, 06:13 PM~5652919
> *THE DIAGRAM LOOKS LIKE A 73 IF THEY WON'T WORK I'LL FILP'EM FOR A HOMIE I'LL JUST CHARGE WHAT I PAID.
> *


My bad, maybe it is a 73. :uh:  I'll get a shot of mine later to show you.


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

it says on the date of the bumper guards 4-24-1973


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Jun 22 2006, 06:40 PM~5653047
> *it says on the date of the bumper guards 4-24-1973
> *


WHERE DO YOU SEE THAT?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Do you need both 75' front and back guards, DirtySancho?
These are a little dirty but came off my 75


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 22 2006, 06:13 PM~5652919
> *THE DIAGRAM LOOKS LIKE A 73 IF THEY WON'T WORK I'LL FILP'EM FOR A HOMIE I'LL JUST CHARGE WHAT I PAID.
> *


Here's a shot of them. Came out of a 76. Top Dog posted a set of front and back, up for grabs, if you don't get them i probably will. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's a few more progress shots of my Ride. Started to clean the underside getting it ready for all the re-enforcement and to get sprayed after with undercoating.  

















Also all front and back suspension is getting replaced and what ever i'm keeping like these are getting cleaned up and sent to get a little sandblasting treatment. 
p.s All bushing where taken out after the picture was taken.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

This came in my Office Today. Damn i love to see the UPS Man in the mornings. :cheesy:  

















And this too, this one has nothing to do with the Car but Love it anyway. I'm sure Travieso knows what's up with it. Been tracking this shit up for a long time. Thanks to my Girl.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

O.k one more thing, does anybody have this piece? I circled(spell) it on the picture, it's the Rear light housing for the rear license plate. I just need the little thing that holds the light bulb.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD  IAM STILL WAITING FOR MY SHIT I OREDER IN THE MAIL IT WOULD HAVE HAD THEM TODAY, BUT UPS RE ROUTED THAT SHIT TO MONDAY


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *O.k one more thing, does anybody have this piece? I circled(spell) it on the picture, it's the Rear light housing for the rear license plate. I just need the little thing that holds the light bulb.*



i think i got that whole plate "U" piece and the bulb plate is included smurf......


i'll check the garage tonight.......you still got that rearend?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 23 2006, 10:48 AM~5656533
> *i think i got that whole plate "U" piece and the bulb plate is included smurf......
> i'll check the garage tonight.......you still got that rearend?
> *


Thanks Homie, if you have the whole thing even better. :cheesy:  
As far as the Rear End goes, i needed to know if you wanted it sooner Dog, we trashed that shit since nobody wanted it and it was on the way at the Shop, plus i don't have a truck or else i would have taken it to my Pad. It's coo though when ever you're ready i'll go with you and help you pull one out of an 80s Caddy at the Junk Yard.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 22 2006, 05:13 PM~5652919
> *THE DIAGRAM LOOKS LIKE A 73 IF THEY WON'T WORK I'LL FILP'EM FOR A HOMIE I'LL JUST CHARGE WHAT I PAID.
> *



 those look like 74' impala guards...way different than the ones i sold you...



:biggrin: *but i know someone who'd like them......<-me......



i got an nos in the box grill emblem too...for 75-76 impala :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 23 2006, 12:44 PM~5657159
> * those look like 74' impala guards...way different than the ones i sold you...
> :biggrin: *but i know someone who'd like them......<-me......
> i got an nos in the box grill emblem too...for 75-76 impala :cheesy:
> *


I thought i had saw 74 somewhere in the pictures Dirty posted. :uh: 








How much for the Grill emblem?


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *Thanks Homie, if you have the whole thing even better.
> As far as the Rear End goes, i needed to know if you wanted it sooner Dog, we trashed that shit since nobody wanted it and it was on the way at the Shop, plus i don't have a truck or else i would have taken it to my Pad. It's coo though when ever you're ready i'll go with you and help you pull one out of an 80s Caddy at the Junk Yard.*



Thats koo.....keep your eyes peeled for a nice 80's cad diff for me......or a 95 caprice PI diff (i think dirty is running that now with no probs)

i may be heading up to the highland park show this sunday.....are you going.....if so i can bring it with me!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 23 2006, 03:29 PM~5657935
> *Thats koo.....keep your eyes peeled for a nice 80's cad diff for me......or a 95 caprice PI diff (i think dirty is running that now with no probs)
> 
> i may be heading up to the highland park show this sunday.....are you going.....if so i can bring it with me!
> *


Coo, i really doubt(spell) it, Saturday i'm going to the Shop to work on my Ride all Day, Sunday i'll spend with my Family, I've been working long hours at my regular Job and at the Shop, need to spend some time with My little one and my Old Lady. But hit me up, maybe you can stop by my Pad After, Saturday i'll be over in anaheim again, picking up some other stuff i need from one of the Homies.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Jacked these from another Post. Fucken Clean. :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 23 2006, 02:44 PM~5657159
> * those look like 74' impala guards...way different than the ones i sold you...
> :biggrin: *but i know someone who'd like them......<-me......
> i got an nos in the box grill emblem too...for 75-76 impala :cheesy:
> *


here are my old 76 Impala gaurds that I sold on eBay.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 23 2006, 05:00 PM~5658461
> *here are my old 76 Impala gaurds that I sold on eBay.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Damn,Damn,Damn. I would have Grabbed those from you.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 23 2006, 05:00 PM~5658461
> *here are my old 76 Impala gaurds that I sold on eBay.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I WOULD HAVE BOUGHT THEM. I GOTTA MAKE THIS QUICK (STILL WORKING :angry: ) I DID GET THE WRONG ONES. 

PHIL IF YOU WANT THEM PAY ME WHAT I PAID AND THEY'RE YOURS. I WILL FORWARD THE PAYPAL RECIPT TO YOU TONIGHT.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 23 2006, 09:04 AM~5656299
> *And this too, this one has nothing to do with the Car but Love it anyway. I'm sure Travieso knows what's up with it. Been tracking this shit up for a long time. Thanks to my Girl.
> 
> 
> ...


 simon smurf

should've gone 2 the concert homie! 











:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 23 2006, 06:14 PM~5658809
> * simon smurf
> 
> should've gone 2 the concert homie!
> ...


Next time hit me up with the Info. :uh: :biggrin:  
You have anymore of his stuff? i lost all my Old ones. (Don't lend fools the Original Copys)


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 23 2006, 07:21 PM~5659201
> *Next time hit me up with the Info. :uh:  :biggrin:
> You have anymore of his stuff? i lost all my Old ones. (Don't lend fools the Original Copys)
> *


i got a few i can burn u wat i got fool let me know wat u want or whatever


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 23 2006, 10:32 PM~5660021
> *i got a few i can burn u wat i got fool let me know wat u want or whatever
> *


upload


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 23 2006, 05:55 PM~5658428
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: I love that top


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 23 2006, 04:06 PM~5658490
> *DAMN I WOULD HAVE BOUGHT THEM. I GOTTA MAKE THIS QUICK (STILL WORKING :angry: ) I DID GET THE WRONG ONES.
> 
> PHIL IF YOU WANT THEM PAY ME WHAT I PAID AND THEY'RE YOURS. I WILL FORWARD THE PAYPAL RECIPT TO YOU TONIGHT.
> *




I'LL BE WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 23 2006, 11:40 PM~5660261
> *:thumbsup: I love that top
> *



 HELL YES....THAT'S WHY I'M SAVING TO BUY A GIANT BAG OF FLAKES FOR MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 23 2006, 05:55 PM~5658428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FLAKED TOP IS THE SHIT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 23 2006, 05:55 PM~5658428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FLAKED TOP IS THE SHIT :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 24 2006, 12:57 AM~5660319
> *I'LL BE WAITING  :biggrin:
> *


I NEED YOUR EMAIL TO FORWARD

I PAID 61.45 TOTAL
INCLUDED SHIPPING AND INSURANCE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 24 2006, 12:12 AM~5660366
> *I NEED YOUR EMAIL TO FORWARD
> 
> I PAID 61.45 TOTAL
> ...



aww no problem bro...i'll pm my email addy...as soon as i get the recipt i'll paypal you


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

What up DirtyS, well Im off to the swap meet. Hopefully I'll have something to contribute.  :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 24 2006, 05:32 AM~5660767
> *What up DirtyS, well Im off to  the swap meet. Hopefully I'll have something to contribute.    :0
> *


*WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 24 2006, 05:56 AM~5660820
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!
> *



SKIM GOT A HOUSE?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 24 2006, 02:33 PM~5662157
> *SKIM GOT A HOUSE?
> *


GOT IT TODAY 75 IMPALA HE SAID HE GOT SOME PICS TO POST LATER


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 23 2006, 04:55 PM~5658428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT GLASSHOUSE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!
Already in the works of coming up with a plan for my 75(paint color,patterns,interior,etc)
I cant wait to get started on it!!


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 23 2006, 04:55 PM~5658428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I MIGHT HAVE TOO BITE A LITTLE OFF THAT STYLE


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 24 2006, 02:58 AM~5660323
> * HELL YES....THAT'S WHY I'M SAVING TO BUY A GIANT BAG OF FLAKES FOR MY CAR :biggrin:
> *


Im glad I am doing mine "blue" that looks really damn good. 


Im putting together pics for a built up topic.


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 23 2006, 05:55 PM~5658428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

any glass houses for sale in the NE or NW?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Jun 24 2006, 06:56 AM~5660820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah I saw it chillin all by itself friday at the old car swap meet in Ft Worth. Its the original paint with some primer spots. Car is originally from Clovis, New Mexico so its not rusted out. Theres a few small spots that need some work but the body is really straight. 
The owner is retiring from the General Motors plant in 2 weeks and moving back to Pacoima Anyways, he didnt want to bring the car back to Cali so there it was. He had $2500 on it and I offered him $1900,
Car runs and drives super nice. I drove it back home 30 miles on the freeway doing about 70 all the way. The interior panels are nice but both seats need to be redone. Im going to paint it back to the original silver with black interior.

Here I am scoping out the house :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Needs fillers as usual but over all this bitch is solid. Never wrecked and the bumpers are fuckin niiiice.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Here you go, Check out Fidel from Majestics on the spot trying to jack me for my shit! :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 23 2006, 04:53 PM~5658416
> *Jacked these from another Post. Fucken Clean. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 25 2006, 12:11 PM~5665698
> *Needs fillers as usual but over all this bitch is solid. Never wrecked and the bumpers are fuckin niiiice.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find Homie. Welcome to the Family, and we keep growing and growing :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

On another note, anybody knows where i can find some 14" Caprice Hub Caps? I'm waiting untill after My Ride gets painted and pin stripped to order my spokes, but i want to have a little something in the mean while. The ones i have now are too huge, they're 15"s :uh: Any info will be apprecaite it.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 25 2006, 03:36 PM~5665983
> *On another note, anybody knows where i can find some 14" Caprice Hub Caps? I'm waiting untill after My Ride gets painted and pin stripped to order my spokes, but i want to have a little something in the mean while. The ones i have now are too huge, they're 15"s :uh: Any info will be apprecaite it.
> *


Best I could find

http://www.hubcaps.org/caprice.html


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 25 2006, 12:12 PM~5665701
> *Here you go, Check out Fidel from Majestics on the spot trying to jack me for my shit!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT LUCKY HE DIDN'T


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey smurf....i found that license plate light......however it is broke and unusable! boooooooooo



on a different note i started taking apart my dash.....and broke a couple pieces.....the speedometer needle and the clear plastic piece next to the light switch..........anyone have these?


By the way just got back from the Highland park show.....lots of clean rides......that blue glasshouse was chillin there next to 2 Imperials CC 58 IMpala convertibles..........all of them were looking good!


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jun 25 2006, 12:08 AM~5664604
> *any glass houses for sale in the NE or NW?
> *


I believe there was a nice stock yellow 75ghouse for sale in niagara on the lake ....on king steet I can drive by some time this week and see if the guy still has it... i looked at it a couple months ago think he wanted around 7gs for it, it was clean ....i ckeck if its still there


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jun 25 2006, 01:56 PM~5666029
> *Best I could find
> 
> http://www.hubcaps.org/caprice.html
> *


Thanks Homie, i saw those too, just thought i would ask here and see if maybe somebody still had the stocks from their Rides.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 25 2006, 08:25 PM~5667339
> *Hey smurf....i found that license plate light......however it is broke and unusable! boooooooooo
> on a different note i started taking apart my dash.....and broke a couple pieces.....the speedometer needle and the clear plastic piece next to the light switch..........anyone have these?
> By the way just got back from the Highland park show.....lots of clean rides......that blue glasshouse was chillin there next to 2 Imperials CC 58 IMpala convertibles..........all of them were looking good!
> *


It's all good Homie, thanks anyway. I'll just keep looking for it.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 25 2006, 09:19 PM~5667617
> *Thanks Homie, i saw those too, just thought i would ask here and see if maybe somebody still had the stocks from their Rides.
> *


I STILL GOT MINE IF CLICK MY SIGNITURE YOU WILL SEE THEM IN THE VERY FIRST PIC IN REALLY GOOD SHAPE TOO.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin: uffin: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 uffin: uffin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> Hey smurf....i found that license plate light......however it is broke and unusable! boooooooooo
> on a different note i started taking apart my dash.....and broke a couple pieces.....the speedometer needle and the clear plastic piece next to the light switch..........anyone have these?
> By the way just got back from the Highland park show.....lots of clean rides......that blue glasshouse was chillin there next to 2 Imperials CC 58 IMpala convertibles..........all of them were looking good!
> [/quo
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JUST FINISHED ALL NEW BRAKES ON THE 76'...ROTORS PADS SHOES WHEEL CYLINDERS MASTER CYL...STARTED STRIPPING THE DOOR JAMBS FOR PRIMER....


*LOOKING FOR A CLEAN TRUNK EMBLEM...AND THE PIECE THAT GOES AROUND THE REAR LIC PLATE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 25 2006, 09:32 PM~5667742
> *I STILL GOT MINE IF CLICK MY SIGNITURE YOU WILL SEE THEM IN THE VERY FIRST PIC IN REALLY GOOD SHAPE TOO.
> *


Thanks Homie, are they 14"s or 15"s? The ones on mine are 15"s. Do you know if they ever made a 14" spokes hub cap, i have the spokes one but like i said it's a little too big.
Maybe i can find some from the newer caprices.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 26 2006, 09:51 AM~5669697
> *Thanks Homie, are they 14"s or 15"s? The ones on mine are 15"s. Do you know if they ever made a 14" spokes hub cap, i have the spokes one but like i said it's a little too big.
> Maybe i can find some from the newer caprices.
> *


O.k did a little more research on them Hubs and it seems like they only made 14" Hub caps for Chevys 1968 and under. :uh: So if i want to find some 14"s i'll need to find some for like a 67 chevy. ttt


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Just beautiful.  (Took this from another Topic)


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THAT ONE T BIRD THAT WAS NEXT TO THE GLASSHOUSE HAD A BADASS FUCKING PAINT JOB THE FUCKING COLOR ON IT WAS FUCKING CLEAN


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MY BAD IT WAS A LINC THAT WAS NEXT TO THE GHOUSE


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey 76 glasshouse......good find.....that guy has pretty much every part that i need!!! 

the speedometer
under steering wheel panel
clear plastic s piece next to the headlight ( what is that piece i never bothered to see what it does)

so nobody bid aight! :biggrin:

i know i've been laggin on that rocker molding also .......i still need to get that from you one of these days!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

yo house did you ever see if you had that battery tray????


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OHH AND I ALSO JUST GOT THIS TODAY FROM UPS :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

whats up tattoo i thought i would check this form out sence now i have a glasshouse any luck on the list i gave you


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 26 2006, 09:48 PM~5673096
> *whats up tattoo i thought i would check this form out sence now i have a glasshouse  any luck on the list i gave you
> *


Yeah, Ill hit you up in a few days. I cant talk right now (physically).


By the way, this is the best topic on Layitlow, no hate in here, we are all family living under one roof in a glasshouse.

For real, read every page of this topic, you will never see any other topic on Layitlow this good, especially the way eveyone helps each other out.  :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks alot i have been reading it for some time now i leaving to go out of town for about a week or so but ill get up with you..


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 26 2006, 06:56 PM~5673138
> * no hate in here,
> *


unless somebody says the D _ _ _ word, then they can get the fuck outta here and eat dick on there way out


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 26 2006, 08:07 PM~5673186
> *unless somebody says the D _ _ _ word, then they can get the fuck outta here and eat dick on there way out
> *


*X2*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 26 2006, 09:07 PM~5673186
> *unless somebody says the D _ _ _ word, then they can get the fuck outta here and eat dick on there way out
> *


damm.............?
dogg.............?
dive................? 
door....................?

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 26 2006, 07:21 PM~5672957
> *yo house did you ever see if you had that battery tray????
> *


I think he posted it a few pages ago.  
Here you go Dog, found it.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's a question for the Homies. From what other car, caprice or caddy can i use the upper a-arms? If caprice what year, caddy the same?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I DIDNT REMEMBER IF HE HAD POSTED IT OR NOT???? YO G HOUSE HIT ME UP ON THE $$$ FOR THE TRAY


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 26 2006, 10:38 PM~5673944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh fuck


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 16 2006, 12:44 AM~5616016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Marc, on the 76 caprice clip swap do you have to change out the filler in the middle under the grille too or no?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 26 2006, 12:03 AM~5668695
> *
> JUST FINISHED ALL NEW BRAKES ON THE 76'...ROTORS PADS SHOES WHEEL CYLINDERS MASTER CYL...STARTED STRIPPING THE DOOR JAMBS FOR PRIMER....
> *LOOKING FOR A CLEAN TRUNK EMBLEM...AND THE PIECE THAT GOES AROUND THE REAR LIC PLATE
> *




????anyone got these parts????


:cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 26 2006, 10:42 PM~5674238
> *Here's a question for the Homies. From what other car, caprice or caddy can i use the upper a-arms? If caprice what year, caddy the same?
> *


71-76 big bodied caddys, pontiacs and chevys should work... but there are probably more you can use....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 27 2006, 11:35 AM~5676865
> *71-76 big bodied caddys, pontiacs and chevys should work... but there are probably more you can use....
> *


80-96 cadi arms work too. just the position of the holes on the bar that mount up to the frame are different on the upper arms.


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

WTB glass house. 75 or 76 hopefully black guts. anything out tthere?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 27 2006, 01:39 PM~5676885
> *80-96 cadi arms work too. just the position of the holes on the bar that mount up to the frame are different on the upper arms.
> *


Yeah the arms are the same Caprice & Caddys....Just use the a-arm shaft out of your Glass and you should be good


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 27 2006, 12:38 AM~5673944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 27 2006, 05:37 AM~5675288
> *Hey Marc, on the 76 caprice clip swap do you have to change out the filler in the middle under the grille too or no?
> *


Negative Skim Doggy Dogg, you don't even have to remove it to do the transfer of clips.Still got the 5 front clip in the garage in case I ever crash into a wall or something.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 26 2006, 10:38 PM~5673944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LoLo reppin INDIVIDUALS C.C,L.A!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 26 2006, 10:07 PM~5673186
> *unless somebody says the D _ _ _ word, then they can get the fuck outta here and eat dick on there way out
> *


exactly.


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jun 27 2006, 12:45 PM~5676917
> *WTB glass house. 75 or 76 hopefully black guts. anything out tthere?
> *


ditto


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jun 27 2006, 02:39 PM~5678006
> *ditto
> *


check the classifieds there's been a few for sale last few weeks


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 27 2006, 01:09 PM~5677046
> *Yeah the arms are the same Caprice & Caddys....Just use the a-arm shaft out of your Glass and you should be good
> *


Thanks Dog, are the bushings the same too? i already bought(spell) the ones for the 76 uppers. :uh:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt
Some of the re-enforcements.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2006, 10:54 PM~5680701
> *Thanks Dog, are the bushings the same too? i already bought(spell) the ones for the 76 uppers. :uh:
> *


should be, i used ones off a bonnaville(sp) and the bushings were the same


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Fully wrapped belly on its way. :cheesy: 









Belly split anyone.  









And last the last one for today. Some new parts. If anyone ever needs some suspension parts numbers from Napa let me know.(p.s. I still have to pick up some more that they where out of stock of.)


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

This is just the Tip of the iceberg not done with the frame yet, the Homie chico was welding alot more yesterday.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD SMURF


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 28 2006, 10:14 AM~5682217
> *LOOKS GOOD SMURF
> *


Thanks Homie.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

DAM SMURF.............. :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

hey 2 lo .. check out the classifieds... there is a real clean o.g. 76 for sale w/black guts...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

listed as a 74..


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Everything looks great Smurf.I really wanted to do a partial and fully do up the belly in the same manner but I'm rethinking my situation here cuzz I feel I should do a full BOX wrap cuzz it's a rag.Problem is nobody out here wants to pull the frame off and I want to do this first.Don't want a fresh paint job or interior ruined. Don't have the time and energy to take it bacc to L.A. so I'm kinda stucc at this point.I'm a pretty big dude and my doors line up perfectly and I want to keep it that way.Keep up the good work! :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 28 2006, 10:25 AM~5682313
> *Everything looks great Smurf.I really wanted to do a partial and fully do up the belly in the same manner but I'm rethinking my situation here cuzz I feel I should do a full BOX wrap cuzz it's a rag.Problem is nobody out here wants to pull the frame off and I want to do this first.Don't want a fresh paint job or interior ruined. Don't have the time and energy to take it bacc to L.A. so I'm kinda stucc at this point.I'm a pretty big dude and my doors line up perfectly and I want to keep it that way.Keep up the good work! :biggrin:
> *


That's very true Homie. I don't think i would do anything less then a full wrap if it was a Rag. One of the Homies on here 76CLASSIC has a Rag 75 that's holding on pretty good for a partial wrap, but i've adviced him many times to do a little more than what he has now.  I remember Dressed2Impress mentioned a small buckle on his rear quarter after the first time he tryed 3 wheeling his Car, I'm pretty sure that it was due to the fact that the he has a Rag and those need a little more rienforcement not just the usual spots. If you ever have the energy to come down to L.A hit me up Dog.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 28 2006, 10:21 AM~5682277
> *
> 
> DAM SMURF.............. :0
> *


 :biggrin: Should be ready for the Body Shop sometime next week. We still need to shoot all the underside of the car. And get all the other suspension components, battery and pump rack are done, but i'll be putting the set up at my House after the car gets painted.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 27 2006, 01:19 PM~5677102
> *Negative Skim Doggy Dogg, you don't even have to remove it to do the transfer of clips.Still got the 5 front clip in the garage in case I ever crash into a wall or something.
> *


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Smurf :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 28 2006, 09:35 AM~5682395
> *That's very true Homie. I don't think i would do anything less then a full wrap if it was a Rag. One of the Homies on here 76CLASSIC has a Rag 75 that's holding on pretty good for a partial wrap, but i've adviced him many times to do a little more than what he has now.   I remember Dress2Impress mentioned a small buckle on his rear quarter after the first time he tryed 3 wheeling his Car, I'm pretty sure that it was due to the fact that the he has a Rag and those need a little more rienforcement not just the usual spots. If you ever have the energy to come down to L.A hit me up Dog.
> *


I'll definetly do that homie,actually I'm originally from Orange County,been out here a couple years but I still come home every other month or so if for nothing else atleast some good ass food!LOLWho you messin with on reinforcing?I got a couple people but my one dude Val from O.C. HighClass isn't doing it anymore.Was thinking of hitting up Homies or Jose who used to work for Meme.That's who the homies been going to,just did a 2 lincolns and a big body within the last 2months.If you like your guy I'll try him,of course I want a reasonable price but quality is #1 with me.Just looking for a full frame only,I'll pull the rest off and do it here,there's a guy who does a sweet molding on arms and I still need to get off my ass and find a shorter rearend and then have that reinforced.LMK.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 28 2006, 10:44 AM~5682441
> *Smurf  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the props Dog. Really means alot getting props from all of you.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 28 2006, 10:48 AM~5682464
> *I'll definetly do that homie,actually I'm originally from Orange County,been out here a couple years but I still come home every other month or so if for nothing else atleast some good ass food!LOLWho you messin with on reinforcing?I got a couple people but my one dude Val from O.C. HighClass isn't doing it anymore.Was thinking of hitting up Homies or Jose who used to work for Meme.That's who the homies been going to,just did a 2 lincolns and a big body within the last 2months.If you like your guy I'll try him,of course I want a reasonable price but quality is #1 with me.Just looking for a full frame only,I'll pull the rest off and do it here,there's a guy who does a sweet molding on arms and I still need to get off my ass and find a shorter rearend and then have that reinforced.LMK.
> *


Any of them sound good. 
I only recommend people that i use or have used my self Homie. Not to knock and mean any disrespect to other guys or shops. 
All my cars have been done at M&M Hydraulics in Gardena, CA. It's a 2 man crew and me helping out when ever i can. The Homie Chico and Joe will take care of you, let them know that SMURF sent you :biggrin: . Get a price and compare somewhere else Dog. These guys and the Shop are known for their Clean work. They wont B.S you


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 28 2006, 10:44 AM~5682441
> *Smurf  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey TaTTOO i have a new set of front fender wheel wells that i'm going to try and duplicate and try to get them as clean as yours. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I AM GLAD TO SEE THESE PICS OF YOUR FRAME WORK BEING DONE, SMURF. MINE IS GOING IN VERY SOON AND I WANT TO MAKE SURE IT IS DONE RIGHT. I AM ACTUALLY TAKING IT OUT OF TOWN FOR THE WORK. AIN'T TOO MANY WELDERS OUT HERE I TRUST WITH MY CAR. WILL HAVE PLEANTY OF PICS TOO THEN IT HAPPENS. ANYONE HAVE MOULDED CONTROL ARMS? I AM THINKING OF GOING THROUGH TUNA SAMMICH (216RIDER) I SHOT ME A QUOTE A WHILE BACK AND IT SOUNDED FAIR. A G TO 1200. THE MAIN THING IS GETTING THE HOUSE UP TO K.C. FROM DALLAS.

*ROAD TRIP!*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 28 2006, 10:58 AM~5682537
> *I AM GLAD TO SEE THESE PICS OF YOUR FRAME WORK BEING DONE, SMURF. MINE IS GOING IN VERY SOON AND I WANT TO MAKE SURE IT IS DONE RIGHT. I AM ACTUALLY TAKING IT OUT OF TOWN FOR THE WORK. AIN'T TOO MANY WELDERS OUT HERE I TRUST WITH MY CAR. WILL HAVE PLEANTY OF PICS TOO THEN IT HAPPENS. ANYONE HAVE MOULDED CONTROL ARMS? I AM THINKING OF GOING THROUGH TUNA SAMMICH (216RIDER) I SHOT ME A QUOTE A WHILE BACK AND IT SOUNDED FAIR. A G TO 1200. THE MAIN THING IS GETTING THE HOUSE UP TO K.C. FROM DALLAS.
> 
> ROAD TRIP!
> *


I'll post a picture of mine when they're done.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 28 2006, 12:58 PM~5682534
> *Hey TaTTOO i have a new set of front fender wheel wells  that i'm going to try and duplicate and try to get them as clean as yours.  :biggrin:
> *


I have a templete that I made.   

I will be sending it to everyone along with all the other stuff.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 28 2006, 11:00 AM~5682553
> *I have a templete that I made.
> 
> I will be sending it to everyone along with all the other stuff.
> *


DO YOU HAVE AN ETA ON WHEN THEY WILL BE SHIPPED?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 28 2006, 11:00 AM~5682553
> *I have a templete that I made.
> 
> I will be sending it to everyone along with all the other stuff.
> *


Good looking out Dog, i was hoping you would say that. :biggrin: I rather wait and get the exact template.  
Thanks.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

WE'RE ALL WAITING TATTOO....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Anybody from the L.A area up for a date at PICK YOUR PART in wilmington? I'll be out there this weekend 50% off, i need to get a set of Caddy or Caprice Upper A-Arms.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

DAMN WISH I COULD WIN THE LOTTERY LIKE SMURF 

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 28 2006, 10:11 AM~5682633
> *Anybody from the L.A area up for a date at PICK YOUR PART in wilmington? I'll be out there this weekend 50% off, i need to get a set of Caddy or Caprice Upper A-Arms.
> *



 let me know...i'm right down the street for there


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 28 2006, 10:14 AM~5682658
> * let me know...i'm right down the strret for there
> *


SHUT UP ******!!!!!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 28 2006, 11:12 AM~5682644
> *DAMN WISH I COULD WIN THE LOTTERY LIKE SMURF
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I wish.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 28 2006, 10:15 AM~5682666
> *SHUT UP ******!!!!!!!
> *



go back to off(NO CAR) topic....WHERE YOU BELONG.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 28 2006, 11:14 AM~5682658
> * let me know...i'm right down the street for there
> *


Coo, Dog i'll let you know.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 28 2006, 10:16 AM~5682672
> *go back to off(NO CAR) topic....WHERE YOU BELONG.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 28 2006, 01:01 PM~5682558
> *DO YOU HAVE AN ETA ON WHEN THEY WILL BE SHIPPED?
> *


2 weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 28 2006, 12:07 PM~5682930
> *2 weeks.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: JUST IN TIME


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 28 2006, 10:16 AM~5682672
> *go back to off(NO CAR) topic....WHERE YOU BELONG.....
> *


BITCH YOU AIN'T GOT SHIT!! WANNA BE MEXICAN PALE ASS CHOLO BITCH!!!!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 28 2006, 11:58 AM~5682537
> *I AM GLAD TO SEE THESE PICS OF YOUR FRAME WORK BEING DONE, SMURF. MINE IS GOING IN VERY SOON AND I WANT TO MAKE SURE IT IS DONE RIGHT. I AM ACTUALLY TAKING IT OUT OF TOWN FOR THE WORK. AIN'T TOO MANY WELDERS OUT HERE I TRUST WITH MY CAR. WILL HAVE PLEANTY OF PICS TOO THEN IT HAPPENS. ANYONE HAVE MOULDED CONTROL ARMS? I AM THINKING OF GOING THROUGH TUNA SAMMICH (216RIDER) I SHOT ME A QUOTE A WHILE BACK AND IT SOUNDED FAIR. A G TO 1200. THE MAIN THING IS GETTING THE HOUSE UP TO K.C. FROM DALLAS.
> 
> ROAD TRIP!
> *



He does nice a-arms  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 18 2006, 01:40 PM~5627599
> *I got that top for Top Dogg, it came from the original manufacturer who makes them for GM. The company is called Meade, I wouldnt recommend buying a top from anywhere else unless you were to contact Bowtie Connection, otherwise you will end up with a top that will leave alot to be desired.
> *


Hey Tattoo,I still haven't been able to a company that remanufactures top for a 75 rag.I'm looking for "blues",not to crazy if it has a bacc window or not,plastic is fine with me.Do you have a email on them or something so i could view their colors.Thanks.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

jyeah what up with the custom colored tops...........how much do they go for $$$!


that candybrandy wine color with the red top is where its at!!!!!


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey guys, just wanted to let you guys know so that you can spread the word


i still have a 76 header panel, fenders, ds hood hinge, and hood for sale.


i had a guy who was interested and was coming in from out of state to pick them up however it turns out that he will not be coming out after all this weekend so the parts are up for sale again.


i gave him a killer deal since he was buying everything.....$275 for everything......

let me know if your interested or know somebody who is????

thanks

-oh i also have a set of fender wells that are notched for hydros also


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

sounds good


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HEY IAM HAVE A TOP RIGHT FENDER EXTENTION FOR SALE FOR IAM NOT SURE WHAT YEAR ITS FOR BUT ITS A PEICE OF TEH HEADER PANEL FROM THE PASS SIDE FENDER IT MIGHT BE FOR A 73 :uh: NOT TO SURE I WILL POST PICS SO IF ANYONE NEEDS ONE HIT ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 28 2006, 01:08 PM~5683714
> *Hey Tattoo,I still haven't been able to a company that remanufactures top for a 75 rag.I'm looking for "blues",not to crazy if it has a bacc window or not,plastic is fine with me.Do you have a email on them or something so i could view their colors.Thanks.
> *


just do a google search for scissor tops... thats how i got mine....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 28 2006, 05:23 PM~5684730
> *Hey guys, just wanted to let you guys know so that you can spread the word
> i still have a 76 header panel, fenders, ds hood hinge, and hood for sale.
> i had a guy who was interested and was coming in from out of state to pick them up however it turns out that he will not be coming out after all this weekend so the parts are up for sale again.
> ...


Got a picture of the header pannel Dog? Shoot it this way.  Are you still looking for that Caddy rearend? If so i'll be at the Junkyard this week, if you want to go i'll meet you there and do you a paro taking it off.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 28 2006, 09:10 PM~5685756
> *just do a google search for scissor tops...  thats how i got mine....
> 
> 
> ...


Love this Ride.


----------



## SunnyVA (May 28, 2006)

i luv the headlights on 76 glasshouses, sumthin bout them


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Anybody change out the hinge pins on their car before? My hinge pin is worn out on the top hinge of the drivers door. I need to replace it so it doesnt feel sloppy. LMK if or where I can get a new hinge pin. Thanks. :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

yo smurf what time are you going and whats the address to that place?

my clutch went out on my car so im hoping to get that fixed before the weekend.....if i do i can meet you up there.

do you have a truck? How the heck am i gonna get that rearend home!!!!!


So do i need an 80's caddy rearend or a 95 Caprice (posi) reareend? Which one is the direct bolt on replacement?


the header panel


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 29 2006, 11:33 AM~5688978
> *yo smurf what time are you going and whats the address to that place?
> 
> my clutch went out on my car so im hoping to get that fixed before the weekend.....if i do i can meet you up there.
> ...


The 80's caddy one will work. You do need to have the driveline shortend about 2 inches.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 29 2006, 12:33 PM~5688978
> *yo smurf what time are you going and whats the address to that place?
> 
> my clutch went out on my car so im hoping to get that fixed before the weekend.....if i do i can meet you up there.
> ...


They are both direct fit, just have to look for the flange type(with out the u-bolts) and yes like Homie said you'll have to have the drive shaft shorten. 
I'll be out there early in the morning before the sun comes out and gets all hot and shit. I usually get there by the time they open. Naaw Dog i don't have a truck, what about that Avalanche(spell) you where driving? 
Also if you get the Caprice Rear end you'll have to change the Brakes proportioning valve. DirtySanchez has it detailed on his own Topic, you should check it out.  My Caddy Rear end is going on today, i should have pictures tonight.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt
My Ride is finally off the Shops Lift and everything's back on. :cheesy: 
We worked Hard to finish it. Still not done, next week we'll start with the Engine. I will have some pictures tomorrow morning. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 29 2006, 12:33 PM~5688978
> *yo smurf what time are you going and whats the address to that place?
> 
> my clutch went out on my car so im hoping to get that fixed before the weekend.....if i do i can meet you up there.
> ...


THEY BOTH BOLT IN THE SAME, I WENT WITH THE LATE MODEL CAPRICE POLICE INTERCEPTOR (NO POSI, SOME HAVE IT SOME DONT) FOR THE REAR DISC BRAKES. I HAD TO CHANGE THE PROPORTIONING VALVE. FOR GREATER BRAKE FLUID AMOUNT NEEDED FOR THE REAR DISC.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 29 2006, 07:34 AM~5687359
> *Anybody change out the hinge pins on their car before? My hinge pin is worn out on the top hinge of the drivers door. I need to replace it so it doesnt feel sloppy. LMK if or where I can get a new hinge pin. Thanks.  :cheesy:
> *


TTT :0


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)

anybody know where a hood for a 76 is


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Here I Go. :biggrin:  
Caddy Rear End.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Few More of the Under Carriage and Belly. :cheesy:  









No Motor Mount Holes.:dunno: :biggrin: 
P.S. Don't mind those Uppers I'm getting some this weekend to fully wrap them and mold them.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

The Trunk. Nice and Clean. :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*And check out the big ass gap between the rear wheel and the quarter pannel, 13X7s here we come. :cheesy:  *


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *anybody know where a hood for a 76 is *



my back yard man.........pm for the details......


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 30 2006, 08:38 AM~5693912
> *Here I Go. :biggrin:
> Caddy Rear End.
> 
> ...


So how hard was it, to put in the rear end? Did your "stock wheels" fit?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 28 2006, 09:21 PM~5686032
> *Love this Ride.
> *


just wish the top was done before the TLM shoot


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 30 2006, 02:05 PM~5695291
> *just wish the top was done before the TLM shoot
> *


Still looks Bad As Fuck. :thumbsup: Hint, Hint reason why i decided to leave mine white.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 30 2006, 01:45 PM~5695165
> *So how hard was it, to put in the rear end?  Did your "stock wheels"  fit?
> *


Bolts right on. And by the way, that's the stock Glass house swaybar :0  Remember the caddy rear end is shorter by 1 1/2 inches on each side.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

ESTAS CABRON SMURF


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 30 2006, 03:07 PM~5695718
> *ESTAS CABRON SMURF
> *


Now if only i had an Engine like yours, i'll be in business Homie.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Before: :uh: 








After: :cheesy:  








The Homie Chico got in the way. :uh: j/k


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

damn man that undercarriage is looking good....nice and shiny! What was your process....did you steam clean, primer and then paint?

what kinda paint did you use?


When i had my 64 impala worked on the guys painted the trunk and engine compartment with some very durable black paint......i think it was like $10-$12 a can i cant remember the name though.

Let me know if you see any nice rearends over in wilmington Smurf and how much they are going for! You know what i mean.... :biggrin: 
I more then likely wont be able to make it, the avalanche is in vegas and my new clutch isnt coming in until July 5th.

Damn i still have to pick up a part from Tattoo76 but i aint got a working car DAMMIT!

SMURF Your pics just gave me some motivation to go and Purple Power the shit out of my trunk put a nice coat of primer w/some spackle paint !!!!


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 30 2006, 07:51 AM~5693978
> *And check out the big ass gap between the rear wheel and the quarter pannel, 13X7s here we come. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



hey smurf your car looking good are you running 10 in the rear cant wait to see the 13 on it and see how low it sit in the rear i replaced the coil over cups in my car and took a half turn off and it lays


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 30 2006, 05:08 PM~5696174
> *hey smurf your car looking good are you running 10 in the rear cant wait to see the 13 on it and see how low it sit in the rear i replaced the coil over cups in my car and took a half turn off and it lays
> *


12"s on the back. I also want it to lay real Low in the rear. Did you put on coil over deep cups? The car doesn't have the batteries or pumps on in the picture, i wont know how low it sits untill i put everything on.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 30 2006, 05:29 PM~5696201
> *12"s on the back. I also want it to lay real Low in the rear. Did you put on coil over deep cups?  The car doesn't have the batteries or pumps on in the picture, i wont know how low it sits untill i put everything on.
> *


I WANT MY SHIT TO LAY TOO. IT HAS GOT TO!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 30 2006, 05:33 PM~5696220
> *I WAN TMY SHIT TO LAY TOO. IT HAS GOT TO!
> *


I know Dog, i think the body lines on the GlassHouse just ask for it to lay, specially the rear. My Ride looks like that, a little bit high, but that's with out the hard ware and those big ass balloon tires. :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Here's a general question for all the Glasshouse Homies, Does you Hood close funny or is it just mine, i've changed Hood Hinges twice already and for some reason the Hood always closes funny on the passanger side? Now i've seen a few Homies Houses and their Hood close the same as mine. I've had 2 Glasshouses and they both had this problem. Any info on this matter.*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 30 2006, 05:45 PM~5696303
> *Here's a general question for all the Glasshouse Homies, Does you Hood close funny or is it just mine, i've changed Hood Hinges twice already and for some reason the Hood always closes funny on the passanger side? Now i've seen a few Homies Houses and their Hood close the same as mine. I've had 2 Glasshouses and they both had this problem. Any info on this matter.
> *


I AM JUST USED TO HOW MINE CLOSES. TWO HANDS SLIGHTLY PUSHING IT BACK WHEN I PULL IT DOWN. I A VERY GENTAL WITHTHE HOOD. IT DOES SEEM SOMETIMES TO BE EASIER ONE ONE SIDE THAN THE OTHER.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 30 2006, 05:49 PM~5696317
> *I AM JUST USED TO HOW MINE CLOSES. TWO HANDS SLIGHTLY PUSHING IT BACK WHEN I PULL IT DOWN. I AM VERY GENTAL WITH THE HOOD. IT DOES SEEM SOMETIMES TO BE EASIER ONE ONE SIDE THAN THE OTHER.
> *


Exactly Homie, this is what i started doing. Ooh well, atleast i'm not the only one. :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SAME HERE :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

im having some type of electrical problem

i was driving, lights start to dim slowly, then compltely shut off
i pulled over, jumped the car, started back, up, lights dim again slowly, i just towed it home, cuz it was night time...

i tried jump starting it again yesterday, with 2 differen battery jumpers, and 1 time hooked up to my astro van, and NOTHING wanted to start, but NOTHINGGGG, it started once, but lights dimed again, and shut off after 5 minutes, after that it didnt not start AT ALL

i was almost sure it was the ALT. so i took it off yesterday, and had it checked at Autozone, passed all the tests, homeboy said everything was fine, that it was probably something electrical

anybody got any clues on what to check??? 

i took the battery out, and charged it, i gott put the ALT back in and the battery too, and try to start it, see what happens...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 30 2006, 06:45 PM~5696303
> *Here's a general question for all the Glasshouse Homies, Does you Hood close funny or is it just mine, i've changed Hood Hinges twice already and for some reason the Hood always closes funny on the passanger side? Now i've seen a few Homies Houses and their Hood close the same as mine. I've had 2 Glasshouses and they both had this problem. Any info on this matter.
> *



Be gentle.....90% of the hoods I found were buckled on the inner structure...And that's because people don't shut them right....I also grinded my hinges just alittle to let it shut smoother


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 30 2006, 09:21 PM~5696746
> *im having some type of electrical problem
> 
> i was driving, lights start to dim slowly, then compltely shut off
> ...



It sounds like the battery...dead cell???..and don't always trust what autozone tells you


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

And I waxed my Impala for the 1st time since I painted it 6 years ago :uh: ...But I got this shit call Liquid Glass and WOW......and it makes your shit like glass :biggrin:  shitty camra phone but you get the idea


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 30 2006, 06:36 PM~5696800
> *And I waxed my Impala for the 1st time since I painted it 6 years ago  :uh: ...But I got this shit call Liquid Glass and WOW......and it makes your shit like glass  :biggrin:   shitty camra phone but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...



not bad for a camra phone looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 30 2006, 08:31 PM~5696786
> *It sounds like the battery...dead cell???..and don't always trust what autozone tells you
> *


HERE IS ANOTHER TEST YOU CAN TRY, START THE CAR DISCONNECT THE BATTERY AND IF IT DIES IT IS THE ALT IF NOT IT IS THE BATTERY. IF IT WAS SOMTHING ELECTRICAL IT WOULD KILL THE BATTERY NOT THE CAR. TO DRAW SO MUCH CURRENT THAT IT KILLS AN ENGINE, WOULD MORE THAN LIKELY CATCH FIRE FIRST.

I HAVE HAD A FEW BEERS, I HOPE I MADE SINCE.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 30 2006, 10:40 PM~5697029
> *HERE IS ANOTHER TEST YOU CAN TRY, START THE CAR DISCONNECT THE BATTERY AND IF IT DIES IT IS THE ALT IF NOT IT IS THE BATTERY. IF IT WAS SOMTHING ELECTRICAL IT WOULD KILL THE BATTERY NOT THE CAR. TO DRAW SO MUCH CURRENT THAT IT KILLS AN ENGINE, WOULD MORE THAN LIKELY CATCH FIRE FIRST.
> 
> I HAVE HAD A FEW BEERS, I HOPE I MADE SINCE.
> *




:thumbsup: Yeah what he just said


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 30 2006, 08:36 PM~5696800
> *And I waxed my Impala for the 1st time since I painted it 6 years ago  :uh: ...But I got this shit call Liquid Glass and WOW......and it makes your shit like glass  :biggrin:   shitty camra phone but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS SOOOOOOO WET!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jun 30 2006, 05:59 PM~5695933
> *damn man that undercarriage is looking good....nice and shiny! What was your process....did you steam clean, primer and then paint?
> 
> what kinda paint did you use?
> When i had my 64 impala worked on the guys painted the trunk and engine compartment with some very durable black paint......i think it was like $10-$12 a can i cant remember the name though.*


ttt I would like to know also


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 30 2006, 08:28 PM~5696775
> *Be gentle.....90% of the hoods I found were buckled on the inner structure...And that's because people don't shut them right....I also grinded my hinges just alittle to let it shut smoother
> *


That shit's shiny Homie, 6 years Old :0 :thumbsup: 
And what do you mean you grinded the Hinges, where? Share the wealth of the mind Dog.  P.S a little tipsy too. :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jun 30 2006, 10:16 PM~5697200
> *ttt I would like to know also
> *


What's up Dog Allday, Dirty. 
Yea First degreased it, than wire cleaned it, than power washed it and a final clean up with regular Unleaded Gas and air dryed it.Takes alot of elbow grease, specially on these Old Cars, but it's worth it. Some primer and a few coats of Glossy paint.

For the trunk the same thing, except for the paint.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 1 2006, 12:39 AM~5697340
> *What's up Dog Allday, Dirty.
> Yea First degreased it, than wire cleaned it, than power washed it and a final clean up with regular Unleaded Gas and air dryed it.Takes alot of elbow grease, specially on these Old Cars, but it's worth it. Some primer and a few coats of Glossy paint.
> 
> ...


Thanks! :biggrin: 
By the way g-house is showing real progress and looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jun 30 2006, 11:01 PM~5697360
> *Thanks!  :biggrin:
> By the way g-house is showing real progress and looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie. Trying to catch up to all these Big Dogs on here. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 30 2006, 11:17 PM~5697440
> *Thanks Homie. Trying to catch up to all these Big Dogs on here. :biggrin:
> *


IF THAT IS THE CASE YOU ARE THE DOG CATCHER!! :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 30 2006, 11:45 PM~5697556
> *IF THAT IS THE CASE YOU ARE THE DOG CATCHER!! :biggrin:  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!
> *


Thanks Homie, and have another Cold one for the Homies.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 30 2006, 11:47 PM~5697567
> *Thanks Homie, and have another Cold one for the Homies.
> *


 :biggrin: IF YOU INSIST! :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Madd props to the homeboy Smurf :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 1 2006, 09:30 AM~5698627
> *Madd props to the homeboy Smurf :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie, Just got back from the Junk Yard, hot ass fuck out there, but mission accomplished none the less.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 30 2006, 04:33 PM~5696220
> *I WANT MY SHIT TO LAY TOO. IT HAS GOT TO!
> *


3 turn on the coil, coil overs and deep cups..... sits pretty low.... and lowrer you'd be on the ground.... this way it can at least be driven down the ave if the lifts break for some reason


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 30 2006, 04:33 PM~5696220
> *I WANT MY SHIT TO LAY TOO. IT HAS GOT TO!
> *


3 turn on the coil, coil overs and deep cups..... sits pretty low.... and lowrer you'd be on the ground.... this way it can at least be driven down the ave if the lifts break for some reason


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wave: :worship: DAM SMURF......  




WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT THAT SPOT  NICE STUFF :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 30 2006, 01:17 PM~5695393
> *Bolts right on. And by the way, that's the stock Glass house swaybar :0   Remember the caddy rear end is shorter by 1 1/2 inches on each side.
> *


I don't think mine has a sway-bar. Your ride is coming along good. So did the stock wheel fit?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 2 2006, 01:40 AM~5702180
> *I don't think mine has a sway-bar.  Your ride is coming along good.  So did the stock wheel fit?
> *



74 impala didn't come with them..and cadi wheel pattern is the same...oh...but you mean rubbing.....


hey smurf roll down and help me put one in mine.... :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 2 2006, 02:18 AM~5702273
> *74 impala didn't come with them..and cadi wheel pattern is the same...oh...but you mean rubbing.....
> hey smurf roll down and help me put one in mine.... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the info. I just wanted to make sure that I can put my stock hubs back on the car after I'm done. I forgot about the rubbing of the tires....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 2 2006, 02:24 AM~5702279
> *Thanks for the info.  I just wanted to make sure that I can put my stock hubs back on the car after I'm done.  I forgot about the rubbing of the tires....
> *



i don't know if they do or not?..just throwing that out there because my homie did his 63' the stock tires being rubbed on the exhaust..


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

i charged the battery, put the alternator back in

car fired up on first try no problem, i disconnected the negative battery cable....and the car died right away...so im guessin the alternator is bad


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 2 2006, 10:53 AM~5702883
> *i charged the battery, put the alternator back in
> 
> car fired up on first try no problem, i disconnected the negative battery cable....and the car died right away...so im guessin the alternator is bad
> *


*FUCK AUTOZONE*


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Jul 2 2006, 11:53 AM~5702883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Pic of my Impala from yesterday


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 2 2006, 11:31 AM~5703032
> *Pic of my Impala from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

What up to all my glasshouse riders!Hate to even be doing this, but work has been extremely slow for the last two months.I just went bacc to work this week but I been driving the rag to work and damn near everywhere else.It's too fucc'n hot here to be rolling w/o a/c!I leave my dodge ram with the wife so her pregnant ass has a decent ride for her and the kids.Long story short I'm putting the rag up on here first before I throw it on the sale section.75 w/76 front clip,"everything" works but has some body work to take care of.RR 1/4 panel has already been cut and replaced and needs to be filled,missind RR molding and rt roccer panel. Looking for $7500 or trade+cash,but a/c is a must to be working. I'm going to leave it on here for a week before I post it in the for sale section.PM me and I will send you all the pics I have.One. :tears:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 2 2006, 02:25 AM~5702141
> *:wave:  :worship: DAM SMURF......
> WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT THAT SPOT  NICE STUFF :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie, When ever you want Dog. Their quality is very good.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 2 2006, 02:40 AM~5702180
> *I don't think mine has a sway-bar.  Your ride is coming along good.  So did the stock wheel fit?
> *


Those are the stocks on one of the pictures. 80s Cadillacs and 76 Caprices have the same bolt pattern.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 2 2006, 03:18 AM~5702273
> *74 impala didn't come with them..and cadi wheel pattern is the same...oh...but you mean rubbing.....
> hey smurf roll down and help me put one in mine.... :biggrin:
> *


Anytime Dog, but the Homies customized the swaybar shouldn't be that hard though. You can always get the Caddy swaybar along with the Caddy Rear End, but we decided to use mine, turned out pretty good.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 2 2006, 01:12 PM~5703346
> *What up to all my glasshouse riders!Hate to even be doing this, but work has been extremely slow for the last two months.I just went bacc to work this week but I been driving the rag to work and damn near everywhere else.It's too fucc'n hot here to be rolling w/o a/c!I leave my dodge ram with the wife so her pregnant ass has a decent ride for her and the kids.Long story short I'm putting the rag up on here first before I throw it on the sale section.75 w/76 front clip,"everything" works but has some body work to take care of.RR 1/4 panel has already been cut and replaced and needs to be filled,missind RR molding and rt roccer panel. Looking for $7500 or trade+cash,but a/c is a must to be working. I'm going to leave it on here for a week before I post it in the for sale section.PM me and I will send you all the pics I have.One. :tears:
> *


Damn Homie that's fucked up, but hey some priorities come first so handle it. Hopefully it'll go to someone that can appreciate it and restore it to stock or LowLow status, not that DONK bullshit. Good luck Homie, and take it from me ONCE YOU DO GLASS, YOU"RE ADDICTED FOR LIFE, YOU"LL BE BACK.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 2 2006, 01:07 PM~5702924
> *FUCK AUTOZONE
> *


*"welcome to auotzone, can I take your order"


"sorry sir, I dont see a button for that on my computer, we dont have that part"*



there are a few good parts store employees, most of them are mechanics who work a second job to make ends meet or to have extra money, they are the ones who can help, but they are few and far between. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 2 2006, 07:53 PM~5704544
> *Damn Homie that's fucked up, but hey some priorities come first so handle it. Hopefully it'll go to someone that can appreciate it and restore it to stock or LowLow status, not that DONK bullshit. Good luck Homie, and take it from me ONCE YOU DO GLASS, YOU"RE ADDICTED FOR LIFE, YOU"LL BE BACK.
> *


I've sold cars and car parts I swore I would never sell, because once I started working on my 76 I didnt care about anything else. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 2 2006, 05:44 PM~5704701
> *"sorry sir, I dont see a button for that on my computer, we dont have that part"[/u]*
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats so true...its the same way at some pep boys in my area..if it does come up it the computer the part doesnt exist


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 2 2006, 06:45 PM~5704708
> *I've sold cars and car parts I swore I would never sell, because once I started working on my 76 I didnt care about anything else.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Smurf, heres the pics you wanted dogg..despensa for the delay


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 2 2006, 05:45 PM~5704708
> *I've sold cars and car parts I swore I would never sell, because once I started working on my 76 I didnt care about anything else.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




*plus me & travieso will chase you down in l.a. and crack you if you sell it :biggrin: 



 just kidding....i'm just excited.....just sent my 76' to the bodyshop....




which pretty much means....turning it backwards in the driveway... :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

*look what i found :biggrin: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/94-95-96-CH...1QQcmdZViewItem*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 2 2006, 11:44 PM~5706180
> *look what i found  :biggrin: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/94-95-96-CH...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


*
that looks like what I got but I think the seller is full of shit. he said he had it in a car and the posi fucked up well do you think he cut the brake line taking it out of his own car? I am sure that what happened to him happened to me it does not have posi. I delt with it he didn't. just my $0.02

but that is what you want!! :biggrin:*


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 2 2006, 12:12 PM~5703346
> * I'm putting the rag up on here first before I throw it on the sale section*



:tears: :tears: Say it aint so!!  

anyone messed with this place before? not bad prices, somewhat sketchy looking website :dunno: just checking Weatherstrip special ?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 2 2006, 04:47 PM~5704514
> *Those are the stocks on one of the pictures. 80s Cadillacs and 76 Caprices have the same bolt pattern.
> *


Thanks for the info. That has been on my mind for awhile now.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

anyone messed with this place before? not bad prices, somewhat sketchy looking website :dunno: just checking Weatherstrip special ?
[/quote]


never messed with them but im going to spend the extra money and get them at impala bobs


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

I have been doing some late spring cleaning, and decided to put some stuff up on eBay to make more room. 

http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZogcaddy

To all the glasshouse homies, you get free shipping. :biggrin: 


I will be listing more glasshouse stuff soon. I just got to go take pics.  You guys will be the first to know.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2006, 04:05 AM~5707246
> *I have been doing some late spring cleaning, and decided to put some stuff up on eBay to make more room.
> 
> http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZogcaddy
> ...


SO YOU ARE OGCADDY :angry: GOT ME ON THE SKIRT HARDWEAR BACK IN MAY BUT ITS ALL GOOD  BECAUSE YOU PAID OVER $76.00 AND I GOT THEM FROM 76GLASSHOUSE FOR LIKE $30. I NEVER WOULD HAVE GUSEED IT WAS YOU.

WE NEED TO SHARE OUR EBAY NAMES.

I AM SUBLIME423

I WENT BACK AND LOOKED IT WENT RIGHT OVER MY HEAD IT WAS YOU AND SOME OTHER PEOPLE DID KNOW. OH WELL, LOOK BACK AND LAUGH NOW.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2006, 07:22 AM~5707290
> *SO YOU ARE OGCADDY :angry: GOT ME ON THE SKIRT HARDWEAR BACK IN MAY BUT ITS ALL GOOD  BECAUSE YOU PAID OVER $76.00 AND I GOT THEM FROM 76GLASSHOUSE FOR LIKE $30. I NEVER WOULD HAVE GUSEED IT WAS YOU.
> 
> WE NEED TO SHARE OUR EBAY NAMES.
> ...


Damn, I thought you knew that was me homie. Hey, the sad part is, my homie *gave* me a nice set of clamps shortly after.

Ohh well, "hind sight is 20/20" I will be putting a set of clamps with some nice refurbished ready for paint skirts on ebay soon also. I have been going through all my parts for weeks now, I will be listing alot more stuff.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2006, 05:22 AM~5707290
> *SO YOU ARE OGCADDY :angry: GOT ME ON THE SKIRT HARDWEAR BACK IN MAY BUT ITS ALL GOOD  BECAUSE YOU PAID OVER $76.00 AND I GOT THEM FROM 76GLASSHOUSE FOR LIKE $30. I NEVER WOULD HAVE GUSEED IT WAS YOU.
> 
> WE NEED TO SHARE OUR EBAY NAMES.
> ...


SMURFMEW


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2006, 06:30 AM~5707332
> *Damn, I thought you knew that was me homie. Hey, the sad part is, my homie gave me a nice set of clamps shortly after.
> 
> Ohh well, "hind sight is 20/20" I will be putting a set of clamps with some nice refurbished ready for paint skirts on ebay soon also. I have been going through all my parts for weeks now, I will be listing alot more stuff.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jul 3 2006, 01:02 AM~5706568
> *:tears:  :tears:  Say it aint so!!
> 
> anyone messed with this place before? not bad prices, somewhat sketchy looking website :dunno:  just checking Weatherstrip special ?
> *


I've messed with this Company listed on your list before. 








Real good bussiness.  I will be ordering all my weather strips from them.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2006, 04:05 AM~5707246
> *I have been doing some late spring cleaning, and decided to put some stuff up on eBay to make more room.
> 
> http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZogcaddy
> ...


Hey Tatto, a few questions?
1. Will the Grill empblem fit the 76 Caprice Grill?
2. Can you let us know what the Reserve price is or do we just have to bet like evryone else?
3. I'm interested on the Door Handles and the Door jamb vents.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2006, 03:05 AM~5707246
> *I have been doing some late spring cleaning, and decided to put some stuff up on eBay to make more room.
> http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZogcaddy
> To all the glasshouse homies, you get free shipping.  :biggrin:
> ...



I'll take the doorjam vents and drain plugs, "J".
Let me know how much and where to send the funds.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Should we make it 300 Pages by the end of this week? But lets not do it like everybody else by TTT'n it there. Lets put some Pictures, progress pictures, new shots of our Rides, even if they're just parked there. Just anything related to the Big GlassHouse Family. Maybe some Discussions, tips, what ever as long as it's not TTT.  
What does everybody think?  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 3 2006, 09:59 AM~5708003
> *I'll take the doorjam vents and drain plugs, "J".
> Let me know how much and where to send the funds.
> *


I think we're going to have to have us a good old Bidding off. :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

No,
you asked first, so you should get first "dibs".
But if I did purchase them, I will give you mine. They are still good but not new in appearance like the ones Jason is selling.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 3 2006, 11:53 AM~5707967
> *Hey Tatto, a few questions?
> 1. Will the Grill empblem fit the 76 Caprice Grill?
> 2. Can you let us know what the Reserve price is or do we just have to bet like evryone else?
> ...


The grill emblems are different between a Caprice and an Impala. I TRIED my best to list the stuff with the best of my knowledge but if you guys see anything I goofed up on, please let me so I can correct any mis-information. 


As far as reserves, I will post them later, I dont mind giving out the info to you guys, but I would like to let the auctions run so EVERYONE gets a fair chance, it wouldnt be right for me to play favorites.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 3 2006, 10:16 AM~5708098
> *No,
> you asked first, so you should get first "dibs".
> But if I did purchase them, I will give you mine.  They are still good but not new in appearance like the ones Jason is selling.
> *


I was B.S'n Homie. Handle it, sale me yours after.  I don't mind some used ones. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2006, 10:25 AM~5708141
> *The grill emblems are different between a Caprice and an Impala. I TRIED my best to list the stuff with the best of my knowledge but if you guys see anything I goofed up on, please let me so I can correct any mis-information.
> As far as reserves, I will post them later, I dont mind giving out the info to you guys, but I would like to let the auctions run so EVERYONE gets a fair chance, it wouldnt be right for me to play favorites.
> *


Thanks Homie. Ooh, no favoritism i was just curious, i respect what you're doing. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*OOH SHIT, MAYBE WE CAN MAKE #300 BY THE END OF TOMORROW. :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

So i was looking for the smallest 15" White Wall Tire to run with my stocks untill i paint my Car and see the finall results to order some powder coated spokes. But i said fuck it and ended up buying a new set of 13X7s Chromes to put them on in the mean time.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Also picked these up at the JunkYard this past Saturday. Grabbed them from a Box Caprice.  








They'll be going in tomorrow to get a full wrap and maybe mold them, not sure yet. I'll post pictures as soon as they're done.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 3 2006, 09:41 AM~5708231
> *So i was looking for the smallest 15" White Wall Tire to run with my stocks untill i paint my Car and see the finall results to order some powder coated spokes. But i said fuck it and ended up buying a new set of 13X7s Chromes to put them on in the mean time.
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see them on your ride dogg...i hope the pics i posted up helped you out...dont know exactly what it is your looking for hope the help though


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

anyone got skirt hardware?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 3 2006, 03:47 PM~5710077
> *anyone got skirt hardware?
> *


OGCADDY DOES :biggrin: AKA TATTOO76 I DON'T KNOW IF HE WILL COME OFF THEM UNLESS THE PRICE IS RIGHT!


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

just won these on ebay now all i got to do is find the door moldings




















:biggrin:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

damn i leave town and you guys have another 6 pages worth of shit.........good stuff keep it up!


76 Glasshouse good pickup....i was watching those moldings on ebay! ha


i won the speedometer ebay auction for $9......that will come in handy when putting my dash back together.

Smurf .....where did you get them 13's and how much? im looking for the exact same thing!


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

here is the vaner im going to use on my dash and door panles and im useing tweed and vylin ever how you spell it next im going to start on ill post before and after


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

just lowerd my car as far as it will go i think if i put 13s on it it will scrap the floor


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

heres a little something i did for this guy today just to show a little more of my work and what i can do


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 3 2006, 08:18 PM~5711297
> *just lowerd my car as far as it will go i think if i put 13s on it it will scrap the floor
> 
> 
> ...


God DAmn Dog that shit looks Tight ass fuck. :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 3 2006, 08:20 PM~5711308
> *heres a little something i did for this guy today just to show a little more of my work and what i can do
> 
> 
> ...


As soon as my Ride is out of the Body shop, you know where i'm stopping first. :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 3 2006, 03:43 PM~5710058
> *cant wait to see them on your ride dogg...i hope the pics i posted up helped you out...dont know exactly what it is your looking for hope the help though
> *


Sure Did Homie thanks, i'll show you why i asked you in the first place, let me find that picture.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

know problem smurf just let me know and we will hook the inter up :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 3 2006, 08:07 PM~5711245
> *damn i leave town and you guys have another 6 pages worth of shit.........good stuff keep it up!
> 76 Glasshouse good pickup....i was watching those moldings on ebay! ha
> i won the speedometer ebay auction for $9......that will come in handy when putting my dash back together.
> ...


I got them at this place called G-Boys up in Bell(i think) Don't really know the city, just how to get there. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 3 2006, 08:23 PM~5711325
> *know problem smurf just let me know and we will hook the inter up :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Dog i knew i can count on you, sure would love to see how your Ride sits in person, maybe i'll take the Drive up to your Pad one of these days.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 3 2006, 08:14 PM~5711278
> *here is the vaner im going to use on my dash and door panles and im useing tweed and vylin ever how you spell it next im going to start on ill post before and after
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait for these pictures Homie.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

my 76(primered) and my 75(white)


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> Smurf, heres the pics you wanted dogg..despensa for the delay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 3 2006, 08:50 PM~5711448
> *my 76(primered) and my 75(white)
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Anymore pictures of the white one? :cheesy:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 3 2006, 08:23 PM~5711325
> *know problem smurf just let me know and we will hook the inter up :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Dog here's a good picture of what i'm looking for, i only need the little plastic housing piece that holds the license plate light bulb.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 3 2006, 08:57 PM~5711487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 3 2006, 08:58 PM~5711492
> *Hey Dog here's a good picture of what i'm looking for, i only need the little plastic housing piece that holds the license plate light bulb.
> *


on ebay
I DON'T KNOW IF THIS WILL WORK?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

project 75


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

A few More replys to go and we'll reach *300 *pages Dogs. :wave:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

THE PRIMERED 76 AND THE PROJECT 75 ARE FOR SALE! HIT ME UP HOMIES IF YOUR LOKKING FOR A SOLID GLASSHOUSE TO BUILD ON.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2006, 09:01 PM~5711509
> *on ebay
> I DON'T KNOW IF THIS WILL WORK?
> *


Thanks Dog, i think i seen this one before, but i didn't know if it would fit the 76. Goodlooking out Homie i'll be on this shit like spokes on a GLASSHOUSE.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 3 2006, 04:52 PM~5710717
> *just won these on ebay now all i got to do is find the door moldings
> 
> 
> ...


I got the door moldings homie,$7500 :biggrin: ,and I'll even throw in the convertible that they are attached too! :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

300 YET?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

WHORE :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2006, 09:06 PM~5711540
> *300 YET?
> *


Few More, What's uo Dirty, now is my Turn sippin on them Cold Ones waiting for 300.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 3 2006, 09:10 PM~5711559
> *Few More, What's uo Dirty, now is my Turn sippin on them Cold Ones waiting for 300.
> *


ALREADY!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2006, 08:09 PM~5711556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SCHWEEEEETTT!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

We need the rest of the Homies on here. :biggrin:  
But we'll do.
5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SMURF, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, NorCal75, Anteazy15, 76 GLASSHOUSE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

WHORE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

WHORE :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

here you go smurf i found it but its broke on one side but you can make something to hold it its yours if you want it


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SMOKING WHORE 
*300 MUTHA FUCKA!!!!*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2006, 09:10 PM~5711562
> *ALREADY!
> *


Been sippin since early Dog, cleaned up the A-Arms for the Glass, and some other pieces. Going over the set up, getting it ready for when my Ride comes Home. OOh Happy Days, OOh Happy Days. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2006, 09:13 PM~5711581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You straight out stole my threehunedspot, :worship:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 3 2006, 09:13 PM~5711582
> *Been sippin since early Dog, cleaned up the A-Arms for the Glass, and some other pieces. Going over the set up, getting it ready for when my Ride comes Home. OOh Happy Days, OOh Happy Days. :biggrin:
> *


THATS COOL HOMIE, SOON I WILL STRIPPING MY CAR DOWN AGAIN TO SEND IT OFF TO GET CUT. THE PARTS I AM REMOVING ARE GONNA GET CHROMED :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 3 2006, 07:06 PM~5711539
> *I got the door moldings homie,$7500 :biggrin: ,and I'll even throw in the convertible that they are attached too! :0
> *



ill pass on the vert homie but ill take the door moldigshomie :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 3 2006, 09:15 PM~5711595
> *You straight out stole my threehunedspot,  :worship:
> *


DON'T FEEL BAD I GOT IT DOWN TO A SCIENCE. YOU'LL GET THE 400 SPOT.

I HAVE DONE THIS BEFORE CHECK IT OUT
MAJESTICS 10,000


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 3 2006, 09:06 PM~5711539
> *I got the door moldings homie,$7500 :biggrin: ,and I'll even throw in the convertible that they are attached too! :0
> *


KEEP THE MOLDINGS AND I'LL COME PICK UP THE RAG! :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2006, 07:13 PM~5711581
> *
> 
> 
> ...



puff puff give homie dont hold out spark it up


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 3 2006, 09:21 PM~5711636
> *puff puff give homie dont hold out spark it up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

FRESH 350 WITH SOME MINOR CHROME GOODIES FOR PROJECT 75


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

yo norcal 75 do you need some fenders for that project?


Hey Dirtysanchez what kinda wires are those???


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

here's my "300" contribution, i was out of town homies i know im late

i donno if i posted this here already


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 3 2006, 11:26 PM~5712213
> *yo norcal 75  do you need some fenders for that project?
> Hey Dirtysanchez what kinda wires are those???
> *


D'z :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 3 2006, 10:05 PM~5712414
> *here's my "300" contribution, i was out of town homies i know im late
> 
> i donno if i posted this here already
> ...




nice pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

WASUP WASUP....I'M GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE WORKING THEIR CARS



I NEED A DIGI CAM OVER HERE...76' IS GETTING PATCHED ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 3 2006, 10:58 PM~5712385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 4 2006, 12:05 AM~5712414
> *here's my "300" contribution, i was out of town homies i know im late
> 
> i donno if i posted this here already
> ...


DAMN DOG THAT SHIT LOOKS STRAIGHT USING YOUR RIDE. :thumbsup: 
HEY HOMIE LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT TO SCOOP THOSE STOCK WIRE HUB CAPS I HAVE.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 3 2006, 10:41 AM~5708231
> *So i was looking for the smallest 15" White Wall Tire to run with my stocks untill i paint my Car and see the finall results to order some powder coated spokes. But i said fuck it and ended up buying a new set of 13X7s Chromes to put them on in the mean time.
> 
> 
> ...



Smurf.How much did you pay for the 13's?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2006, 11:12 PM~5711575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit, finally a cleap pic of DIRTYSANCHEZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Hey Dirty, Im having my tools appraised (mainly because of all my antique and vintage stuff) But I should have alot of pics to post in my topic, I will let you know when I post them. Not many people appreciate tolls, but I can tell by your too "house" (box) that you are the same way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

OHH YEAH, AND I WILL LET OUT A SECRET.



IM HAVING SKIRTS BRACKETS REPRODUCED. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 4 2006, 09:42 AM~5713324
> *holy shit, finally a cleap pic of DIRTYSANCHEZ  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Hey Dirty, Im having my tools appraised (mainly because of all my antique and vintage stuff) But I should have alot of pics to post in my topic, I will let you know when I post them. Not many people appreciate tolls, but I can tell by your too "house" (box) that you are the same way.
> *


I AM ALWAYS DOWN TO CHECK OUT SOME TOOLS. EVERY TIME THE *SNAP-ON* TRUCK COMES TO MY SHOP I FEEL LIKE A KID IN A CANDY STORE, UNTIL I MAKE A PAYMENT. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 4 2006, 09:44 AM~5713326
> *OHH YEAH, AND I WILL LET OUT A SECRET.
> IM HAVING SKIRTS BRACKETS REPRODUCED.  :biggrin:
> *


COOL, AS LONG AS THEY DON'T COST $76.00 :biggrin: J/K
WE NEED TO GET SOMEONE TO START MAKING "PLASTIC" FILLERS AMONG OTHER THINGS. I COULDN'T IMAGINE OPENING A CATALOG AND SEEING A PARTS LIST LIKE THEY DO FOR A 64 IMPALA


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE NUMBERS I KAN KALL FOR THE * WHEEL WELL MOLDINGS* * THE SKIRT TRIM * AND * THE PASSENGER SIDE MIRROR* FOR A 75 ??????????


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Jul 4 2006, 10:23 AM~5713479
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE NUMBERS I KAN KALL FOR THE * WHEEL WELL MOLDINGS* * THE SKIRT TRIM * AND * THE PASSENGER SIDE MIRROR* FOR A 75 ??????????
> *


WHEEL WELL MOLDINGS GOOD LUCK HOME
THERE IS SOME SKIRT TRIM ON EBAY RIGHT NOW
PASSENGER SIDE MIRROR? CHROME OR SPORT?


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 4 2006, 10:43 AM~5713560
> *WHEEL WELL MOLDINGS GOOD LUCK HOME
> THERE IS SOME SKIRT TRIM ON EBAY RIGHT NOW
> PASSENGER SIDE MIRROR? CHROME OR SPORT?
> *


CHROME TO MATCH THE DRIVER SIDE. IF I DONT FIND ANY WHEEL WELL MOLDINGS I WILL START TAKING SOME OFF OLD PEOPLE'S KAR... THERE'S GOT TO BE SOMBODY THAT HAS A SET..


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> > Smurf, heres the pics you wanted dogg..despensa for the delay
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Jul 4 2006, 09:48 AM~5713573
> *CHROME TO MATCH THE DRIVER SIDE. IF I DONT FIND ANY WHEEL WELL MOLDINGS I WILL START TAKING SOME OFF OLD PEOPLE'S KAR... THERE'S GOT TO BE SOMBODY THAT HAS A SET..
> *


I THINK TATTOO HAS SPORT MIRRORS ON EBAY


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YUP HE DO WHATS UP TRAVI Y LA HOUSE


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 4 2006, 10:00 AM~5713628
> *YUP HE DO WHATS UP TRAVI Y LA HOUSE
> *


CHILLLEN DOGGY DOGG


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I FINALLY GOT THE FENDER ON BUT I GOTTA GET THAT SHIT LINED UP AND THEN I CAN START THE BODY WORK ON IT PRIME THAT SHIT THEN I CAN ROOL IN IT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

didnt COAST ONE have a set of wheel well moldings? you might wanna hit him up.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 3 2006, 10:26 PM~5712213
> *yo norcal 75  do you need some fenders for that project?
> Hey Dirtysanchez what kinda wires are those???
> *


thanks allday,but i have the whole front clip for it,just need to slap it back on. did u ever get that money order for them tailights bro? let me know.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Jul 4 2006, 10:48 AM~5713573
> *CHROME TO MATCH THE DRIVER SIDE. IF I DONT FIND ANY WHEEL WELL MOLDINGS I WILL START TAKING SOME OFF OLD PEOPLE'S KAR... THERE'S GOT TO BE SOMBODY THAT HAS A SET..
> *


I BOUGHT MINE OFF EBAY I PAID LIKE A $100 FOR IT AND THE ORDERED THE GASKETS FORM CLASSIC INDUSTRIES.

MIRROR INSTALL

I GOT VIDEO OF ME DRILLING THE HOLES IN THE DOOR I LOOKED SCARED!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 75 RAGTOP (Jun 15, 2006)

HERES A PIC OF MY 75 PROJECT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 75 RAGTOP_@Jul 4 2006, 01:34 PM~5714961
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is that in washington?


----------



## 75 RAGTOP (Jun 15, 2006)

YES IT IS


----------



## 75 RAGTOP (Jun 15, 2006)

HERES ANOTHER


----------



## 75 RAGTOP (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## 75 RAGTOP (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## 75 RAGTOP (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## 75 RAGTOP (Jun 15, 2006)

HERES A FEW OF WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE WHEN I BOUGHT IN SEPT.


----------



## 75 RAGTOP (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75 RAGTOP_@Jul 4 2006, 12:55 PM~5715077
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice car all you need now is some skrits for it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep up the good work on your car and wellcome to the glasshouse fest


----------



## 75 RAGTOP (Jun 15, 2006)

QUOTE(75 RAGTOP @ Jul 4 2006, 12:55 PM) 






nice car all you need now is some skrits for it keep up the good work on your car and wellcome to the glasshouse fest







THANKS. I GOT TWO SETS OF SKIRTS. ONE RED SET AND ONE WHITE SET THAT CAME WITH THE CAR. BUT I'M RUNNING 14X7 SO THEY DON'T FIT. I HAVE 14X6 ON MY LIST OF THNGS TO DO.


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 4 2006, 11:37 AM~5713889
> *I BOUGHT MINE OFF EBAY I PAID LIKE A $100 FOR IT AND THE ORDERED THE GASKETS FORM CLASSIC INDUSTRIES.
> 
> MIRROR INSTALL
> ...


THANK'S  I GOT VIDEO OF ME DRILLING THE HOLES IN THE DOOR I LOOKED SCARED!
YOUZA!!! DAMN FOOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75 RAGTOP_@Jul 4 2006, 01:34 PM~5714961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75 RAGTOP_@Jul 4 2006, 02:34 PM~5714961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Jul 4 2006, 03:32 PM~5715242
> *THANK'S  I GOT VIDEO OF ME DRILLING THE HOLES IN THE DOOR I LOOKED SCARED!
> YOUZA!!! DAMN FOOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DRILLING FOR MIRROR


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

Damn I missed out on 300, nice work glassheads, that rag looks pretty nice layed out :0 

wheres everyones favorite place for carpet kits? this acc kit looks like a fat chick in spandex :uh:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

wassup gente...i got the front bumper fillers for a 76, the metal one that goes in the middle and the passenger side one

my cousin went down to the junkyard and picked them up for me, he thought they would fit mine

anybody need the hit me up, 20 bucks for both...ill post pics later

btw im looking for front wheel well moldings for my 74, anyone got some


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 4 2006, 12:58 PM~5713616
> *I THINK TATTOO HAS SPORT MIRRORS ON EBAY
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...TRK%3AMESE%3AIT


:biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 4 2006, 04:50 PM~5715875
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...TRK%3AMESE%3AIT
> :biggrin:
> *


can someone post pics of the skirt hardware so i know what im looking for


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 4 2006, 07:54 PM~5715891
> *can someone post pics of the skirt hardware so i know what im looking for
> *



I'll post some pics later tonight.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 4 2006, 04:55 PM~5715896
> *I'll post some pics later tonight.
> *


good lookin out tattoo-76


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

just got this one and its for sale for $5000. just needs a grill and bumper fillers 22954 og miles 2nd owner black with black int and white top 350 eng in clovis nm
























































:0


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 4 2006, 04:26 PM~5715747
> *wassup gente...i got the front bumper fillers for a 76, the metal one that goes in the middle and the passenger side one
> 
> my cousin went down to the junkyard and picked them up for me, he thought they would fit mine
> ...


im callin rite now :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 4 2006, 06:05 PM~5715945
> *just got this one and its for sale for $5000. just needs a grill and bumper fillers 22954 og miles 2nd owner black with black int and white top 350 eng in clovis nm
> 
> 
> ...


HONESTLY THAT IS A LITTLE HIGH. I PAID 5K FOR MINE AND IT WAS IN WAY BETTER SHAPE AND ONLY 800 MORE MILES THAN YOURS. IF YOU WANT TO MOVE IT DROP THE PRICE.


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

oye you know its always obo but you got to start high and let people bargain :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 4 2006, 07:07 PM~5716256
> *oye you know its always obo but you got to start high and let people bargain  :biggrin:
> *


I CAN RESPECT THAT 

GLAD TO SEE THE OBO


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Is that chrome quater window trim :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

naw the auto parts trim stuff but we've had like ten people ask us the same thing it came out pretty clean


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 4 2006, 07:56 PM~5715901
> *good lookin out tattoo-76
> *


IT WILL ACTUALLY BE TOMORROW.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75 RAGTOP_@Jul 4 2006, 03:30 PM~5715229
> *QUOTE(75 RAGTOP @ Jul 4 2006, 12:55 PM)
> nice car all you need now is some skrits for it  keep up the good work on your car and wellcome to the glasshouse fest
> THANKS. I GOT TWO SETS OF SKIRTS. ONE RED SET AND ONE WHITE SET THAT CAME WITH THE CAR. BUT I'M RUNNING 14X7 SO THEY DON'T FIT. I HAVE 14X6 ON MY LIST OF THNGS TO DO.
> *


Clean ass Rag Homie, here's a suggestion stick with the 14X7s and change the rear end for a 80's Caprice or Caddy rear end.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

Going on eBay also.............

14" Daytons with 5.20-14's Premium Sportway tires. They come with 2 wing smooth center (no chip or logo provision) 10 hole (rare) adapters that are 5 on 5.75 (most GM) and 5 on 5 (caddy and 71-76 Impala Caprice).



















4-#6 NOS zigzags (silver anodized)









4-#6 NOS zigzags (blue anodized)









4-#8 NOS zigzags (blue anodized)


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 5 2006, 01:11 AM~5717236
> *Going on eBay also.............
> 
> 14" Daytons with 5.20-14's Premium Sportway tires. They come with 2 wing smooth center (no chip or logo provision) 10 hole (rare) adapters that are 5 on 5.75 (most GM) and 5 on 5 (caddy and 71-76 Impala Caprice).
> ...


 :0 oh I got to get those


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: NICE


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i just got this off the model page.. its built by"tatman"


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Smurf, 
as far as i know 205/70 15's are the smallest


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

76 clip 4 sale 350 shipped


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 5 2006, 12:05 AM~5717732
> *76 clip 4 sale 350 shipped
> 
> 
> ...



ill give you 150.00 for the front clip shiped


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

looking for some help guys

does anyone know where else to order the custom billet grill from besides impala bobs? they dont have any in stock and I was looking to pick one up quicker than 3 weeks

this type with the bumper inserts

http://www.impalas.com/product_information...t=1500&last=326

thanks in advance if you know of another source


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

I have a Driver side remote sport mirror and I'm willing to trade for a non- remote driverside sport mirror or I'll sell it.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jul 5 2006, 01:57 AM~5717724
> *Smurf,
> as far as i know 205/70 15's are the smallest
> *


Thanks Homie, decided to buy some 13X7s chromes for now.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 3 2006, 09:13 PM~5711578
> *here you go smurf i found it but its broke on one side but you can make something to hold it its yours if you want it
> 
> 
> ...


Shit how the fuck did i miss this, i'll come scoop it up probably this weekend.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Still trying to sell mine. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

*hey to all homies hooked on glass - check what I found on ebay, I know some peepz
were looking for this trimm and grill stuff:










NOS 74 75 coupe window chrome molding (Item number: 300003842919)










chrome trimm off a 76 (Item number: 130004176899)

- this dude "chris454ss" sells tons of glass house shit so yall better check his selling list  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 29 2006, 03:34 PM~5687359
> *Anybody change out the hinge pins on their car before? My hinge pin is worn out on the top hinge of the drivers door. I need to replace it so it doesnt feel sloppy. LMK if or where I can get a new hinge pin. Thanks.  :cheesy:
> *



check ebay, Ive seen quite a few hinges on there lately, full sets though


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 5 2006, 03:09 AM~5717738
> *ill give you 150.00 for the front clip shiped
> *


if you do that im only makin 50 bucks on the clip


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 5 2006, 02:22 PM~5720124
> *if you do that im only makin 50 bucks on the clip
> *


YOU WOULDN'T DO THAT FOR THA HOMIE?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I AM TRYIN TO GET SOME MONEY OFF IT THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 5 2006, 02:54 PM~5720237
> *I AM TRYIN TO GET SOME MONEY OFF IT THOUGH :biggrin:
> *


$250???

TRYING TO GET YOUR MONEY BACK :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN RIGHT OR WILL EVEN TRADE 4 A 5TH WHEEL OR CADI GRILL , U CANT BEAT THAT


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

thanks to Johnny (MrGroove) and his bro for the parts


the alternator worked homies i got it in there this morning,  good looking out


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Hey DirtyS, Remember the other night at th e cruise we were talking about the aluminum trim frame around the rear license plate box, i guess i lucked out cuz my shit is SWEET. A strong 9 out of a 10.  :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2006, 10:56 PM~5722533
> *Hey DirtyS, Remember the other night at th e cruise we were talking about the aluminum trim frame around the rear license plate box, i guess i lucked out cuz my shit is SWEET. A strong 9 out of a 10.    :thumbsup:
> *


*YOU ARE A LUCKY DOG!
<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03950Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
WHO ON HERE HAS A STRAIGHT LICENCE PLATE BUCKET?*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

were can i find them bumper rubbers????


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 5 2006, 09:05 PM~5722606
> *YOU ARE A LUCKY DOG!
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03950Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> WHO ON HERE HAS A STRAIGHT LICENCE PLATE BUCKET?
> *



ill check this weekend and let you know


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 5 2006, 12:54 PM~5720237
> *I AM TRYIN TO GET SOME MONEY OFF IT THOUGH :biggrin:
> *




i thought you where a true glasshouse rider i guess not you cant even hook use up with some parts :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 6 2006, 01:17 AM~5723128
> *i thought you where a true glasshouse rider i guess not you cant even hook use up with some parts  :biggrin:
> *


Transformers Dog. I have a 85 Fleetwood that i'm also working on, and you don't see me giving up on My Glass.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 6 2006, 09:02 AM~5724500
> *Transformers Dog. I have a 85 Fleetwood that i'm also working on, and you don't see me giving up on My Glass.
> *


hey smurfy, did the shirt fit your lil boy dogg?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 6 2006, 10:11 AM~5724571
> *hey smurfy, did the shirt fit your lil boy dogg?
> *


Hell yea Homie, as a matter of fact My Old Lady put it on him yesterday, she took some pictures of him, i'll shoot them to you as soon as she sends them to me. Thanks alot Dog, it still fits him Big :biggrin: so it should last him some time.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 6 2006, 01:17 AM~5723128
> *i thought you where a true glasshouse rider i guess not you cant even hook use up with some parts  :biggrin:
> *


SOME PEOPLE JUST FAKE THE FUNK. 
*I HAVE ZERO INTREST IN GIVING UP A GLASSHOUSE FOR ANYTHING ELSE.*
NOW, IF I HAD THE MONEY TO HAVE MORE THAN ONE RIDE A 59 RAG WOULD BE NICE BUT, THAT IS A PIPE DREAM.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 6 2006, 12:05 AM~5722606
> *YOU ARE A LUCKY DOG!
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03950Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> WHO ON HERE HAS A STRAIGHT LICENCE PLATE BUCKET?
> *



Mine is bent ever so slightly.............Fuck it......I will worry about all that shit this winter when I repaint it


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's another question for All?
What is everybody running for Exaust? Let me explain it better, i'm getting to the point of sending my Ride to have a new exaust system installed, what are you guys using on your Glass? I'm doing duals, but what? Flowmasters or Glasspacks? I'm a little lost here. :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 6 2006, 12:13 PM~5724901
> *Here's another question for All?
> What is everybody running for Exaust? Let me explain it better, i'm getting to the point of sending my Ride to have a new exaust system installed, what are you guys using on your Glass? I'm doing duals, but what? Flowmasters or Glasspacks? I'm a little lost here. :uh:
> *


Do you have the dual hump tranny x-member???


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 4 2006, 05:26 PM~5715747
> *wassup gente...i got the front bumper fillers for a 76, the metal one that goes in the middle and the passenger side one
> 
> my cousin went down to the junkyard and picked them up for me, he thought they would fit mine
> ...


Hey Dog, which junk Yard did he picked them up from? Did the car have more parts?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 6 2006, 11:14 AM~5724910
> *Do you have the dual hump tranny x-member???
> *


What's up DLINE how's everything on your end? Good i hope. 
Naaw it has the regular, i'm just going to have them notch out the drivers side of the x member, what do you think/recommend?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 4 2006, 05:54 PM~5715891
> *can someone post pics of the skirt hardware so i know what im looking for
> *


Here you go Dog, fucken Mission trying to find these, but i remembered(spell) that the Homie 76GLASSHOUSE had posted a picture on here before.  

















and this is where they're at. Sorry it's the best i could do. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a dual hump on my car now....But I think once I get to that point im going to make my own out of 2x2x1/4 

http://www.geocities.com/gforcejohn/products.htm

I have snapped these things before..not in a Glasshouse but in other cars I have had that hopped alittle....And I think you are trying to clown on the streets so I wouldnt notch it....See if your homies @ M&M would build you one


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 6 2006, 11:25 AM~5724966
> *I have a dual hump on my car now....But I think once I get to that point im going to make my own out of 2x2x1/4
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/gforcejohn/products.htm
> ...


Thanks Homie, i'll ask them and see if they'll do one for me. 
But i'm more interested in what type of exaust set up you and the other Homies are running. What size pipes? Flowmasters or Glasspacks? If so which kind?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 6 2006, 12:33 PM~5725032
> *Thanks Homie, i'll ask them and see if they'll do one for me.
> But i'm more interested in what type of exaust set up you and the other Homies are running. What size pipes? Flowmasters or Glasspacks? If so which kind?
> *


21/4 and some cheap ass turbo mufflers. stock engine w/out hedders


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I got glass-packs on mine


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 6 2006, 11:33 AM~5725032
> *Thanks Homie, i'll ask them and see if they'll do one for me.
> But i'm more interested in what type of exaust set up you and the other Homies are running. What size pipes? Flowmasters or Glasspacks? If so which kind?
> *


I AM ALL STOCK FOR NOW BUT, I HAVE DECIDED NOT TO TOUCH THE POWERTRAIN IN ANY WAY UNTIL I DO MY ENGINE SWAP! IT WOULD BE JUST A WASTE OF MONEY TO CHANGE ANYTHING ON MY ENGINE IT WILL ALL BE CHANGED LATER ON.

SOON TO HAVE A LS1 OR LS6


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 6 2006, 01:02 PM~5725247
> *I AM ALL STOCK FOR NOW BUT, I HAVE DECIDED NOT TO TOUCH THE POWERTRAIN IN ANY WAY UNTIL I DO MY ENGINE SWAP! IT WOULD BE JUST A WASTE OF MONEY TO CHANGE ANYTHING ON MY ENGINE IT WILL ALL BE CHANGED LATER ON.
> 
> SOON TO HAVE A LS1 OR LS6
> *



A few months ago I got a TPI out of a 92 Vette w/a 700R4 wireing & ecm/ecu for a $1000....I thought that was cheap enough...I heard you can send your computer to Painless & they will delete all the emission sensors and shit you won't need has anyone ever done this?????????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 6 2006, 12:02 PM~5725247
> *I AM ALL STOCK FOR NOW BUT, I HAVE DECIDED NOT TO TOUCH THE POWERTRAIN IN ANY WAY UNTIL I DO MY ENGINE SWAP! IT WOULD BE JUST A WASTE OF MONEY TO CHANGE ANYTHING ON MY ENGINE IT WILL ALL BE CHANGED LATER ON.
> 
> SOON TO HAVE A LS1 OR LS6
> *


 :thumbsup: Can't wait to see that swap.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

I got a single exhaust with a turbo (well, I did) thats what I had when I drove the car daily, it sounded really good.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 6 2006, 12:00 PM~5725227
> *I got glass-packs on mine
> 
> 
> ...


How does it sound, does it have a nice rumble to it? I was thinking Glasspacks, i had Flowmasters on my Cutlass and that shit sounded like a race car. :biggrin: too loud, i want it to have a nice little sound to it, but not that much. Any one else want to post some suggestions, or just share with the rest of us what you're running on the Glass?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 6 2006, 12:29 PM~5725412
> *I got a single exhaust with a turbo (well, I did) thats what I had when I drove the car daily, it sounded really good.
> *


Do You think Glasspacks or Flowmasters sound better on the Glasshouse?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 6 2006, 02:31 PM~5725427
> *Do You think Glasspacks or Flowmasters sound better on the Glasshouse?
> *


you need at least 9.5:1 compression for Flowmasters to sound good.

Glasspacks will sound OK, but personally, I really like Turbo mufflers, you can get them in an all round version that look like glasspacks, so they are very low profile and light weight, perfect for a lowrider especially if your doing some hopping, or riding very low.


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

smurf i have hooker headers 2 1/4 ss tubing and flowmaster hushpower mufflers sounds good.I also have some other engine work cam head work i like my cars to run .



JOHN D MONSTER


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

hey smurf, i got hedman headers, 2 1/4'' dual pipes all the way back, with dual chamber flowmasters....and you know how it sounds like already :biggrin:


i dont think you can really put any bigger pipe, not much clearance under there, and i did have single exhaust, but they notched the tranny support, welded a piece in there to reinforce it.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

I GOT FLOWMASTER WITH 3 1/2 INCH PIPES..SOUNDS GOOD BUT I WANNA GO WITH SOME GLASS PACKS FOR THAT RAPPING SOUND


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 6 2006, 11:33 AM~5724699
> *SOME PEOPLE JUST FAKE THE FUNK.
> I HAVE ZERO INTREST IN GIVING UP A GLASSHOUSE FOR ANYTHING ELSE.
> NOW, IF I HAD THE MONEY TO HAVE MORE THAN ONE RIDE A 59 RAG WOULD BE NICE BUT, THAT IS A PIPE DREAM.
> *


huh you sayin im fake ??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 6 2006, 11:02 AM~5724500
> *Transformers Dog. I have a 85 Fleetwood that i'm also working on, and you don't see me giving up on My Glass.
> *


if you got what i want you can have it, i think thats a good trade


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks Everyone. This is why The GlassHouse Fest is the Best of all Topics on Layitlow.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Jul 6 2006, 01:01 PM~5725625
> *smurf  i have hooker headers  2 1/4 ss tubing and flowmaster hushpower mufflers sounds good.I also have some other engine work cam  head work i like my cars to run .
> JOHN D MONSTER
> *


What's up John haven't seen you on here for a Minute, Good to have you back.  What's up with that Grill we talked about?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 6 2006, 12:36 PM~5725460
> *you need at least 9.5:1 compression for Flowmasters to sound good.
> 
> Glasspacks will sound OK, but personally, I really like Turbo mufflers, you can get them in an all round version that look like glasspacks, so they are very low profile and light weight, perfect for a lowrider especially if your doing some hopping, or riding very low.
> *


Where can i get those Mufflers? You're running just the straight pipes and Mufflers with no Catalic Converter right?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 6 2006, 01:27 PM~5725772
> *hey smurf, i got hedman headers, 2 1/4'' dual pipes all the way back, with dual chamber flowmasters....and you know how it sounds like already :biggrin:
> i dont think you can really put any bigger pipe, not much clearance under there, and i did have single exhaust, but they notched the tranny support, welded a piece in there to reinforce it.
> *


Hell yea Dog, that shit sounds beefy, too much for me though. I just want a nice little sound out of the exaust. Where did you get yours done?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i got a mild bulit 350 with headers and dual flowmasters they sound real good


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 6 2006, 04:41 PM~5726197
> *i got a mild bulit 350 with headers and dual flowmasters they sound real good
> *


your avatar is gay. :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Jul 6 2006, 12:18 PM~5725354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X 1,000,000,000


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 6 2006, 02:41 PM~5725848
> *I GOT FLOWMASTER WITH 3 1/2 INCH PIPES..SOUNDS GOOD BUT I WANNA GO WITH SOME GLASS PACKS FOR THAT RAPPING SOUND
> *


You have 3 1/2 inch pipes.............Pics please i wanna see them :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> I HAVE HEARD NOTHING BUT GOOD THINGS ABOUT THEM AND THEY ARE LOCATED HERE IN THE D/FW AREA. THEY MAKE HARNESSES TOO.
> 
> CHECK OUT THIS PLACE!!
> http://www.hotrodlane.cc/
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

This fool wanting to partial trade his shit for a bug. :0 

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=322289


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 6 2006, 06:00 PM~5727141
> *This fool wanting to partial trade his shit for a bug.  :0
> 
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=322289
> ...



it's clean as hell + they have not cut the car all up trying to fit the wheels under it....But 22k seems a bit high for that car IMO


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

check out this piece of shit

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=35503


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 6 2006, 05:43 PM~5727387
> *check out this piece of shit
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=35503
> *


That's fucken Lame Homie, we should have one of the Mods kick all them fools out of this site. :angry: This ain't a fucken D*** web site that's bullshit.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 6 2006, 06:43 PM~5727387
> *check out this piece of shit
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=35503
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DonkedIn2years :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


We are the few and the proud....................Look in my sig...I get it from everyone :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> > I HAVE HEARD NOTHING BUT GOOD THINGS ABOUT THEM AND THEY ARE LOCATED HERE IN THE D/FW AREA. THEY MAKE HARNESSES TOO.
> >
> > CHECK OUT THIS PLACE!!
> > http://www.hotrodlane.cc/
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 6 2006, 05:00 PM~5727141
> *This fool wanting to partial trade his shit for a bug.  :0
> 
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=322289
> ...


22k FUCK THAT SHIT, TELL HOMEBOY TO KEEP THEM WHEELS. YOU THINKING ABOUT GETTING IT?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 6 2006, 10:15 AM~5724921
> *Hey Dog, which junk Yard did he picked them up from? Did the car have more parts?
> *


he picked them up at the Pick your Part in anaheim off Beach Blvd..as far as the car having more parts im not sure, he did say the doors were gone though, i believe he said it was a Landau


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 6 2006, 03:28 PM~5726881
> *You have 3 1/2 inch pipes.............Pics please i wanna see them  :biggrin:
> *


ill post pics when i get a chance to get under the car


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 6 2006, 04:10 PM~5726394
> *your avatar is gay.  :uh:
> *


i dont give a fuck, you aint knowin bout BG, YOU GET MY PIC OF THEM WATER FAUCET SLOW DOWNS??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

X 1,000,000,000
[/quote]
FUCK YOU TO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 6 2006, 07:17 PM~5727951
> *22k FUCK THAT SHIT, TELL HOMEBOY TO KEEP THEM WHEELS. YOU THINKING ABOUT GETTING IT?
> *



Nam man I got mines! Besides, I aint ballin like you. :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 6 2006, 08:56 PM~5728383
> *Nam man I got mines! Besides, I aint ballin like you.  :0
> *


****** WHOS' BALLIN!?*
WHEN WE GOING TO ROLL THE DUECE?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Skim*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DID YOU GUYS HEAR ME AND TRAVIESO ARE GONNA BE RACEN THE HOUSES TO VEGAS COME THE LRM SHOW AND ONE ELSE DOWN WE CALLING OUT NAMES :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 6 2006, 09:21 PM~5728464
> *DID YOU GUYS HEAR ME AND TRAVIESO ARE GONNA BE RACEN THE HOUSES TO VEGAS COME THE LRM SHOW AND ONE ELSE DOWN WE CALLING OUT NAMES :0
> *


 :0 Got my Money on the Mexican. :biggrin: 
Sure hope mine is ready by then. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 6 2006, 09:21 PM~5728464
> *DID YOU GUYS HEAR ME AND TRAVIESO ARE GONNA BE RACEN THE HOUSES TO VEGAS COME THE LRM SHOW AND ONE ELSE DOWN WE CALLING OUT NAMES :0
> *


I WON'T BE READY TO RACE BUT DOWN TO KICK IT AND MAYBE GET A GLASSHOUSE FEST GROUP PHOTO!

ALSO GOT THIS PIC FROM THE BIG "I" TOPIC FROM THEIR PICNIC IN CALI


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

damn thing makes me want to paint my shit black............but that color is too hard to keep clean!!

i'll post up some pics of my project tommorrow!

does anyone know of any nice factory paint that is somewhat "similiar" to the candy brandy wine paint?

also with the lack of grill options for our glasshouses has anyone experimented with grilles other then billet? lets say something like a GMC Denali styled grille?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 6 2006, 11:28 PM~5728514
> *I WON'T BE READY TO RACE BUT DOWN TO KICK IT AND MAYBE GET A GLASSHOUSE FEST GROUP PHOTO!
> 
> ALSO GOT THIS PIC FROM THE BIG "I" TOPIC FROM THEIR PICNIC IN CALI
> ...


damn, that dude needs to buy these from me. :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 6 2006, 08:21 PM~5728464
> *DID YOU GUYS HEAR ME AND TRAVIESO ARE GONNA BE RACEN THE HOUSES TO VEGAS COME THE LRM SHOW AND ONE ELSE DOWN WE CALLING OUT NAMES :0
> *


:roflmao:

i'll race u wenever fokker

i probably won't take the 'house' to vegas, since it won't be near finished  maybe for 2007 :biggrin:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *damn, that dude needs to buy these from me. biggrin.gif
> 
> user posted image
> user posted image*




shiiiii ...i need to buy those from you.....how much? Are they 13's?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK THEN TRAVIESO RANKED IT I WIN :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 6 2006, 11:01 PM~5729464
> *OK THEN TRAVIESO RANKED IT I WIN :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: fak u


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

***** I WON :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 7 2006, 02:01 AM~5729461
> *shiiiii ...i need to buy those from you.....how much? Are they 13's?
> *


14's


$1500


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 6 2006, 11:30 AM~5725415
> *How does it sound, does it have a nice rumble to it? I was thinking Glasspacks, i had Flowmasters on my Cutlass and that shit sounded like a race car. :biggrin: too loud, i want it to have a nice little sound to it, but not that much. Any one else want to post some suggestions, or just share with the rest of us what you're running on the Glass?
> *


Mine sounds nice. I got headers on it also.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 7 2006, 12:09 AM~5729514
> *14's
> $1500
> *


 :0 Are those Zeniths? Good ass price they come with the 520s right?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I can not tell if the hubs are engraved or not?????











I need to get glasses :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 7 2006, 10:17 AM~5731193
> *I can not tell if the hubs are engraved or not?????
> 
> 
> ...


THEY ARE


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 7 2006, 11:18 AM~5731197
> *THEY ARE
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IF ANYONE OUT THERE HAS A HOOD FOR A 75 IMPALA AND THE PASS SIDE HOOD HINDGE LET ME KNOW, ONE THING AFTER ANOTHER OHH WELL :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 7 2006, 11:52 AM~5731107
> *:0 Are those Zeniths? Good ass price they come with the 520s right?
> *


yes and yes :biggrin:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

hey ferns i still have my hood and fenders.........the guy that was going to buy all my parts from out of state couldnt make it out to cali to come and get them.


i got the hood for a cnote if you want it .......drop me a pm


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YOU GOT MY PM


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MAN I AM STARTING TO RUN INTO SOME PAD LUCK WITH ORDERING PARTS. 1ST IT WAS THE WRONG BUMPER GUARDS (WHERE YOU AT PHIL) NOW I HAD ORDERED SOME OE FLOOR MATS FROM CLASSIC INDUSTRIES AND THE COLOR I ORDERED WAS FAWN. WELL I GOT THEM IN AND WAS SO HAPPY UNTILL I PULLED THEM OUT THEY WE'RE WAY TOO LIGHT. THEY MATCHED THE SEATS BUT NOT THE CARPET AND IT JUST DON'T LOOK RIGHT. SO HOPEFULLY C.I. AND I CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT. IT IS JUST HARD TO FIND THE RIGHT BROWN!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Got this from another post.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:uh: Damnitman 


I HAVE TO GET A DROP :uh:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

now thats is a nice black glass house . :thumbsup: mine is coimg soon?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 7 2006, 04:06 PM~5733434
> * (WHERE YOU AT PHIL)
> *







:0   ...sorry bro been working my ass off....i'll send that money for those guards on thursday as soon as i get my check.....


my 76' is getting patched up and all the bodywork right now...i had to spend more than i thought on supplies... :biggrin: ...but as long as i can get overtime...i can get 'SMURFING' on my car a.s.a.p. :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 6 2006, 10:57 PM~5729434
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i'll race u wenever fokker
> ...



 I'D LIKE TO SEE THAT ONE...




CUZ' IF YOU WRECK YOUR SHIT....I'M GONNA RUN OVER AND SEE IF YOUR OKAY...THEN KICK YOUR ASS FOR WRECKING IT... :biggrin: 



*TRAVIESO'S GOT QUITE THE MOTOR IN THAT BITCH....I HAD TO TUNE THE CARB DOWN SO HE WON'T KILL ANYONE...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 8 2006, 01:23 AM~5735419
> *:0     ...sorry bro been working my ass off....i'll send that money for those guards on thursday as soon as i get my check.....
> my 76' is getting patched up and all the bodywork right now...i had to spend more than i thought on supplies... :biggrin: ...but as long as i can get overtime...i can get 'SMURFING' on my car a.s.a.p. :roflmao:
> 
> *


DON'T WORRY HOMIE THEY GOT YOU NAME ON THEM.  

YOU SAID "SMURFING" THAT MEANS FUCKING GETTING DOWN ON THE HOUSE "EXTREME MAKEOVER-GLASSHOUSE EDITION" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jul 8 2006, 12:30 AM~5735434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 8 2006, 09:23 AM~5736141
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> YOU KNOW IM VERY CAREFUL... :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 7 2006, 04:53 PM~5733624
> *
> Got this from another post.
> 
> ...


nice drop but for some reason it don't look right to me....
hehehe








courtesy of Traditional Lowriding Magazine


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 8 2006, 04:32 AM~5735808
> *DON'T WORRY HOMIE THEY GOT YOU NAME ON THEM.
> 
> YOU SAID "SMURFING" THAT MEANS FUCKING GETTING DOWN ON THE HOUSE "EXTREME MAKEOVER-GLASSHOUSE EDITION" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



 'SMURF MY RIDE!'


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 8 2006, 12:24 PM~5736766
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 'SMURF MY RIDE!'
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YOU JUST BEEN SMURFED! opcollar:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

this topic is smurfy


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 8 2006, 01:09 PM~5736915
> * this topic is smurfy
> *


 :roflmao: You fools are crazy. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 8 2006, 01:23 AM~5735419
> *:0     ...sorry bro been working my ass off....i'll send that money for those guards on thursday as soon as i get my check.....
> my 76' is getting patched up and all the bodywork right now...i had to spend more than i thought on supplies... :biggrin: ...but as long as i can get overtime...i can get 'SMURFING' on my car a.s.a.p. :roflmao:
> 
> *


This is the story of my life right now.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 8 2006, 01:06 PM~5737218
> *This is the story of my life right now.
> *


:roflmao: ain't that the truth, same shit with the engine  :roflmao:


at least the engine's been smurfed :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

just picked up some #6 water faucet slowdown so i can start putting my old setup together...ill post pics later


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 8 2006, 09:24 PM~5738645
> *just picked up some #6 water faucet slowdown so i can start putting my old setup together...ill post pics later
> *


out of curiosity, how much did you pay??

I have 80 of those for sale, I want to make sure my prices arent too bad.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 8 2006, 10:43 PM~5739699
> *out of curiosity, how much did you pay??
> 
> I have 80 of those for sale, I want to make sure my prices arent too bad.
> *




what you askin for em? you fix og aircraft shit?


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

yo glasshouser's just wanted give a public thanks to 76glasshouse for breaking a sweat today removing some power window motors from his parts car! Good looking out man i got that motor connected to the window already, just need to bolt it down and wire it up!

Hope that header panels works out for you bro!


Hey after i left i was thinking that i may need the gas tank out of that parts car also.....
so that brings the list to:

rear floors
gas tank
4 stock wheels & tires


pm me with a price?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Smurf make me realize how fucking lazy I am 








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

from here on out im SMURFIN and getting back to work on my shit :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 8 2006, 11:43 PM~5739699
> *out of curiosity, how much did you pay??
> 
> I have 80 of those for sale, I want to make sure my prices arent too bad.
> *


PM ME A PRICE ON A PAIR OF YOUR SLOWDOWNS


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 9 2006, 02:21 AM~5740011
> *PM ME A PRICE ON A PAIR OF YOUR SLOWDOWNS
> *




:thumbsup:  

A must for a OG set up


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 9 2006, 03:23 AM~5740015
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> A must for a OG set up
> *



I am going to sell 70-80 of them.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 9 2006, 02:56 AM~5740104
> *I am going to sell 70-80 of them.
> *


PM me a price for 3 please ....are they 3/8 or 1/2 ????????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

i'll take a pair too tattoo.... :biggrin: 



*might as well do it right


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUT UP G HOUSERS


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 8 2006, 10:43 PM~5739699
> *out of curiosity, how much did you pay??
> 
> I have 80 of those for sale, I want to make sure my prices arent too bad.
> *


the dude was asking 45 for each one..i paid 140 for all for 4

what do you think tattoo, did i get a good deal or did i get burned


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 8 2006, 01:06 PM~5737218
> *This is the story of my life right now.
> *


smurf, got top give it up to M&M...my uncle went down there friday to get some arms extended for his 68...they really hooked him up, dont wanna say how much he paid, but he could have got 2 pairs done with the money other shops wanted and there work is top notch...madd props to your gente.."We'll be doing business with M&M againf for sure"


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-75-Che...1QQcmdZViewItem

here you go fren here is grill and for you drity here is some bumper garuds


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-GM-Chev...1QQcmdZViewItem

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

good looking out 76 GLASSHOUSE


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

GLASSHOUSE EYE CANDY (from today's Imperials CC show in Hawaiian Gardens)


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

more


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 9 2006, 08:22 PM~5742785
> *the dude was asking 45 for each one..i paid 140 for all for 4
> 
> what do you think tattoo, did i get a good deal or did i get burned
> *



thats a relly good deal. i usually do 200 for a set of 4 shipped, but you figure 8.80 for shipping, plus insurance, delievery confirmation, tracking through USPS, its adds up.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

last one, i think that was it for glasshouses @ the show


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

KEEP ON SMURFIN ... GLASSHOUSE HOMIES...I GOT SOMETHN REAL KOOL COMING SOON FOR ALL OF YOU


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 OH-NO..I JUST SMURFED ON MYSELF!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

I NEED TO GET BUSY................. :cheesy: :cheesy: 


I JUST GOT SOME MOTIVATION.  


I NEED TO GET SMURFIN ON MY CAR.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 10 2006, 12:05 AM~5744970
> *I NEED TO GET BUSY................. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> I JUST GOT SOME MOTIVATION.
> I NEED TO GET SMURFIN ON MY CAR.
> *



AND SMURF SOME PACKAGES TOO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HEY TATTOO 76 LET ME GET 4 OF THEM FAUCET SLOWDOWNS 4 150 SHIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 10 2006, 12:28 AM~5744784
> * good looking out 76 GLASSHOUSE
> *


*MINE FIRST!*


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 10 2006, 01:44 AM~5744885
> *last one, i think that was it for glasshouses @ the show
> 
> 
> ...


this car is sick!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 9 2006, 06:29 PM~5742812
> *smurf, got top give it up to M&M...my uncle went down there friday to get some arms extended for his 68...they really hooked him up, dont wanna say how much he paid, but he could have got 2 pairs done with the money other shops wanted and there work is top notch...madd props to your gente.."We'll be doing business with M&M againf for sure"
> *


  yea Dog, their quality is very high. :thumbsup: Anytime you out there or your people are out there tell them that SMURF sent you.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 9 2006, 01:17 AM~5740002
> *Smurf make me realize how fucking lazy I am
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Started working on my Engine, nothing much but it'll look nice. I'll post some shots of the progress.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 10 2006, 12:48 AM~5744907
> *
> 
> KEEP ON SMURFIN ... GLASSHOUSE HOMIES...I GOT SOMETHN REAL KOOL COMING SOON FOR ALL OF YOU
> ...


  Can't wait. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Does anybody have the front license plate holder? It bolts up to the front bumper.
You can see it on this picture, the one i have is all rusted.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

were does the lic plates go on this one????


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 10 2006, 10:26 AM~5746050
> *were does the lic plates go on this one????
> 
> 
> ...


UNDER THE HEADLIGHTS ON THE BUMPER!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 10 2006, 11:17 AM~5746301
> *UNDER THE HEADLIGHTS ON THE BUMPER!
> *


That one doesn't seem to have the lights on the bumper. :dunno:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 10 2006, 02:44 AM~5744885
> *last one, i think that was it for glasshouses @ the show
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice glasshouse


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

i smurfed my trunk and engine over the weekend!



heres the trunk before












heres the trunk after











heres the 350 before










here it is after


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

Heres some pics of my 75 raghouse project!


Also big props to Keith (Homeboyz) for supplying the 13x7 wires!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

ok yall I got a question - 

I recently bought this backbumper for my 76 off ebay cause the chrome is better 
then mine plus it has the rubber strip and I know hard 2 come by just this rubber
strip is! anyway - rubber strip is great condition but there is a real big gap on each 
side of the guards to where the rubber lip starts.

I seriously wonder who could have been so stupid back in the day and make a way 
2 wide (about 3/4 of an inch on each guard) gap. 

my question - what would yall do: leave it like that or try to loosen up the rubber lip
(its glued) with a heat gun from the back and re-attach it more properly?

Im really tryin to figure cause everything else with the bumper is great. Just this
detail bothers me. Input appreciated, thanks homies  










those are pix of the left(abv) and right (dwn) guard


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

LOOKIN GOOD *ALLDAY*


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *LOOKIN GOOD ALLDAY*



thanks man....still got a long way to go!



yo 76glasshouse.......where can i get some of the dash dye, i need a light tan color?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Jul 10 2006, 03:24 PM~5747250
> *ok yall I got a question -
> 
> I recently bought this backbumper for my 76 off ebay cause the chrome is better
> ...


Is that corner lifting from the bumper causing it to be pulled away ?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 10 2006, 02:26 PM~5747274
> *LOOKIN GOOD ALLDAY
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 10 2006, 11:25 AM~5746363
> *That one doesn't seem to have the lights on the bumper.  :dunno:
> *


FAR LEFT OR FAR RIGHT ON THE BUMPER UNDER THE HEADLIGHTS. GET WHAT I'M SAYIN?

P.S. ALLDAY LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 10 2006, 11:48 AM~5747458
> *thanks man....still got a long way to go!
> yo 76glasshouse.......where can i get some of the dash dye, i need a light tan color?
> *



go to your loco autobody paint store and have them match the color you want or go to a upholstery store and see what color they have that will match


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Jul 10 2006, 01:24 PM~5747250
> *ok yall I got a question -
> 
> I recently bought this backbumper for my 76 off ebay cause the chrome is better
> ...


Almost all the ones i've seen have this problem, for some reason who ever was putting these bumpers together didn't give a shit about detail. :uh: 
However i have seen the Bumper Rubber that's one solid piece all the way through, i use to have the set for my Old Glasshouse, but lost it. :uh: I was going to put it on my new one and just cut the place for the bumper guards real careful.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 10 2006, 12:17 PM~5746758
> *i smurfed my trunk and engine over the weekend!
> heres the trunk before
> 
> ...


looking Good Dog.  If you don't mind me suggesting something?
Why don't you grind off the welds where you bolt up the pumps, i bet it would look a whole lot cleaner, just a thought, no disrespect.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 10 2006, 12:26 PM~5746807
> *Heres some pics of my 75 raghouse project!
> Also big props to Keith (Homeboyz) for supplying the 13x7 wires!!!
> 
> ...


That looks straight Homie, the Chrome Rims are really going to set it off. :cheesy: 
We all have to get together at some point in the future and hang out.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *looking Good Dog.  If you don't mind me suggesting something?
> Why don't you grind off the welds where you bolt up the pumps, i bet it would look a whole lot cleaner, just a thought, no disrespect.  *



Dammit i just been smurffffffed!!! :biggrin: i never really thought about that........i think your right though that little detail will clean up the trunk a bit more. Im gonna have to bust out my grinder!





> *We all have to get together at some point in the future and hang out.*


Theres at least 5 or 6 of us with g houses on the forums (CA) that would be cool to get a good group shot!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 10 2006, 02:20 PM~5748078
> *Theres at least 5 or 6 of us with g houses on the forums (CA) that would be cool to get a good group shot!
> *


im down

but my car's not photo ready LOL


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 10 2006, 03:20 PM~5748078
> *Theres at least 5 or 6 of us with g houses on the forums (CA) that would be cool to get a good group shot!
> *


WHAT ABOUT THE HOMIE FROM TEXAS! I HAVE BEEN SAYING WE SHOULD MEET IN VEGAS FOR THE SUPER SHOW!


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *go to your loco autobody paint store and have them match the color you want or go to a upholstery store and see what color they have that will match*



is there a certain brand?
what does the bottle/can say on it?

i did some internet searches and the only thing i can pull up is leather dye.......which i dont think will work to good since it will be going on plastic.



> *im down
> 
> but my car's not photo ready LOL *



thats just about all of our cars man.......i cant even drive mine cuz the diff is messed up and my kickdown cable is disconnected! LOL Plus the windows down go up or down and there is no way im driving like that in this heat!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jul 10 2006, 09:51 PM~5747489
> *Is that corner lifting from the bumper causing it to be pulled away ?
> *



*na not at all, rubber lip is all sticky icky like it should!

did anybody ever like re-install such a lip? I know everyone is looking for
them so someone also must have found one and installed one
*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 10 2006, 03:34 PM~5748175
> *im down
> 
> but my car's not photo ready LOL
> ...


Mine either. :biggrin: But i'm talking a few months from now.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Jul 10 2006, 10:37 PM~5747926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :nono: 

dayum too bad. Did you just buy it some place back then or IS there a
chance to grab em off ebay?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 10 2006, 03:20 PM~5748078
> *Dammit i just been smurffffffed!!!  :biggrin:  i never really thought about that........i think your right though that little detail will clean up the trunk a bit more. Im gonna have to bust out my grinder!
> Theres at least 5 or 6 of us with g houses on the forums (CA) that would be cool to get a good group shot!
> *


Little stuff here and there that make the cars really stand out.  i hear you on the grinding, did a gang of it myself on my Ride. Just don't loose your patience when you're grinding so you wont go through the welds. If you lived closer to my pad i would help you.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Jul 10 2006, 04:30 PM~5748431
> *:uh: x2
> :twak:  :nono:
> 
> ...


There was one on ebay not long ago. :0 
The one i had came with the car when i purchased it, the ones it had where falling off and they probably where in the process of replacing them, that's why they had the solid pieces. They had the bumper bolts holes on the back that would be tighten(spell) with the actuall bolts.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

so the rubber is being tightened down ALL ALONG THE RUBBER LIP, not glued?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

and then - you remember with what word you searched that on ebay?

I already feel stupid searchign for "wheel opening molding" ( but it works  )


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Jul 10 2006, 04:35 PM~5748462
> *so the rubber is being tightened down ALL ALONG THE RUBBER LIP, not glued?
> *


Yup. the ones on our cars are Glued, but the replacements that i had where supposed to be tightened with the Bumper bolts.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

aight lets see how good you guys are.......maybe you guys can take a peak at your rides to help me out. Im tackling the electrical on my ride and am finding disconnected wires here and there.

the first one is actually a couple of wires, it looks like it was part of a harness.....it was routed into the car through the firewall and was snipped just after the firewall. The piece that lead into the engine compartment had a plug attached to the end of it. I cant figure out what it is for.......does it look familiar to anyone?

i figured i would post one at a time so that i dont confuse anyone or myself! ha

i have about 3 other wires that are disconnected also......

MYSTERIOUS PLUG - anyone know what its for???


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 11 2006, 12:37 AM~5748477
> *Yup. the ones on our cars now are Glued, but the replacements that i had where supposed to be tightened with the Bumper bolts.
> *



hmm, ok you sure? trust you but strange that they came glued only form the factory
but are supposed to be bolted when replaced.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Jul 10 2006, 04:37 PM~5748473
> *and then - you remember with what word you searched that on ebay?
> 
> I already feel stupid searchign for "wheel opening molding" ( but it works )
> *


I always do a search for *1976 caprice* on the main forum, not ebay motors. Also while you're there don't be shy of checking under 1975, 1974 caprice and impala, some people sometimes don't know what to put stuff under.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Jul 10 2006, 04:39 PM~5748498
> *hmm, ok you sure? trust you but strange that they came glued only form the factory
> but are supposed to be bolted when replaced.....
> 
> ...


Naaw Homie, you don't have to trust me i'm just telling you what i had point blank, in no way em i saying that that's how it should be, you can research it more, shit i would. i never said that i worked at the Factory. :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 10 2006, 04:37 PM~5748483
> *aight lets see how good you guys are.......maybe you guys can take a peak at your rides to help me out. Im tackling the electrical on my ride and am finding disconnected wires here and there
> 
> first one  is actually a couple of wires, it looks like it was part of a harness.....it was routed into the car through the firewall and was snipped just after the firewall. The piece that lead into the engine compartmen hat a plug attached to it. I cant figure out what it is for.......does it look familiar to anyone?
> ...


I'll check on mine today at the Shop Dog and see if i can figure them out, ooh shit my engine is out of the car.  I'll see what i can dig up though.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 11 2006, 12:42 AM~5748525
> *Naaw Homie, you don't have to trust me i'm just telling you what i had point blank, in no way em i saying that that's how it should be, you can research it more, shit i would. i never said that i worked at the Factory. :uh:
> *



chill :biggrin: my english is quite fluent but with the fine tuning of words and situations
I still some times encounter problems  

I just wanted to state that I don't have an better info and also wanted write something
that would ensure that I understood you correct (our cars=maybe new cars I was wondering for example though I know you ment the glass)

thanks for yall interest and input, as I said I really appreciate it


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *I'll check on mine today at the Shop Dog and see if i can figure them out, ooh shit my engine is out of the car.  I'll see what i can dig up though*



i have a feeling that maybe i dont even need that harness and that the previous owner was running some sort of gadget under hood that used that plug. 

Either way if somebody could take a quick look at their glasshouse and see if they have that plug and what its connected too it would be greatly appreciated.


heres another pic that shows the color code of the wires...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 10 2006, 05:24 PM~5748738
> *i have a feeling that maybe i dont even need that harness and that  the previous owner was running some sort of gadget under hood that used that plug.
> 
> Either way if somebody could take a quick look at their glasshouse and see if they have that plug and what its connected too it would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


CRUISE CONTROL? EVEN IF IT DIDN'T HAVE IT THE HARNESS WOULD BE THE SAME. 

THATS MY GUESSNOSIS


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

I just checked mine, but its a 76 ht

seems like mine has some wires runnin almost in the same spot (altho the brake booster is a lot closer to the fender on mine) but its just 2 wires that go to the winshield wiper motor :dunno:

i dont remember seeing that harness under the dash anywhere either, and if you saw the pics from a month or 2 ago, i took the whole dash and cluster out so i had all the wires all over the places lol :biggrin:

good luck, maybe its just "extra" lol


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

heres wat it looks like on mine


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

hmmm interesting guessnosis..........theres about 5 wires and a ground in that harness and the weird part is that its snipped right at the firewall....i looked under the dash and there arent any harnesses snipped....almost as if whatever it was connected too under the dash must of been completely removed.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 10 2006, 11:26 AM~5746807
> *Heres some pics of my 75 raghouse project!
> Also big props to Keith (Homeboyz) for supplying the 13x7 wires!!!
> 
> ...


 looking good ALLDAY :biggrin: my tailights on the way bro? ive been feenin them


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *altho the brake booster is a lot closer to the fender on mine)*


i think they are in the same spot the reason mine looks further out is because i dont have the wheel well in!


my windshield wiper motor is connected so it cant be that wire. Im leaning towards dirty's guessnosis......but somebody on here should be able to confirm this.


just got to thinking, i drove the car home when i bought it so i may not even need that harness! :biggrin:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *looking good ALLDAY biggrin.gif my tailights on the way bro? ive been feenin them*



thanks norcal......... yeah your tailights went out on friday so you should be gettin them soon.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 10 2006, 07:37 PM~5749965
> *thanks norcal......... yeah your tailights went out on friday so you should be gettin them soon.
> *


 thanks bro!! i checked my 75 for that harness, but mine doesnt have it at all.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

cool i think its safe to say that i dont need that harness!


next mystery wire question


just behind the distributor there is a wire harness that connects to the a/c heater core and just behind the passenger side valve cover i have 2 disconnected wires coming out of that harness. On of them is black and one of them is yellow. Where do these wires go ?
My first assumption (after looking at my 64 impala wire harness) was......maybe the 2 wires were for an ignition coil?? The car doesnt currently have an ignition coil and i dont know if these cars use them so thats what makes it the mystery question #2?


i will post pics tommorrow .....


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

duplicate


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

dup


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 10 2006, 04:56 AM~5745163
> *HEY TATTOO 76 LET ME GET 4 OF THEM FAUCET SLOWDOWNS 4 150 SHIPPED :biggrin:
> *


$175 for 4 #6 shipped


or, send me the 2 big ones you already have and $100 and I will send you 3 matching #8's.



or send me the 2 you already have, and I will send 4 of the smaller #6 slowdowns.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

aight guys heres the pics of the next 2 mystery wires....

one is black and one is yellow they both have the flat style connectors at the end of them.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

here you go all day theres a pic of the speed cruscontrol. that yellow wire goses to the oil glow plug it should be to yellow theres a pic of thatin their hope this is useful


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

'ALLDAY.....CHECK BEHIND THE PASS SIDE HEAD(ON THE BACK OF THE MOTOR)..FOR A SENSOR THAT SCREWS INTO THE ACC HOLES....ITS FOR THE A/C

SO IF YOUR NOT RUNNING A/C DON'T WORRY ABOUT THEM...CUT IT ALL OFF LIKE TRAVIESO  



*keep smurfing


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *here you go all day theres a pic of the speed cruscontrol. that yellow wire goses to the oil glow plug it should be to yellow theres a pic of thatin their hope this is useful*



koo....i dont see that module anywhere in the engine compartment so its safe to say i dont have cruise control!

thanks man!



> *'ALLDAY.....CHECK BEHIND THE PASS SIDE HEAD(ON THE BACK OF THE MOTOR)..FOR A SENSOR THAT SCREWS INTO THE ACC HOLES....ITS FOR THE A/C
> 
> *


good looking out harborareaphil....i'll take a look at that when i get off work!

if there is no sensor im gonna have to bust a travieso and then finish smurfin out the engine! :biggrin: 

i will take pictures of the next trivia wires today and post em up tommorrow.

one appears to be red coming out behind the distributor and the others are under the dash


anyone have an extra single power window switch i can get from them if not i will try ebay?


All these damn disconnected and snipped wires im surprised this thing didnt blow up when i drove it to the pad after i bought it like 3 months ago!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 11 2006, 03:54 PM~5755010
> *All these damn disconnected and snipped wires im surprised this thing didnt blow up when i drove it to the pad after i bought it like 3 months ago!
> *


i know what you mean :roflmao:

i got a multimeter and checked the wires that were hanging all over make sure they didnt have any power LOL, 

my car is an electrical mystery, shit just starts or stops working all of a sudden :roflmao:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 11 2006, 03:54 PM~5755010
> *koo....i dont see that module anywhere in the engine compartment so its safe to say i dont have cruise control!
> 
> thanks man!
> ...


hey allday..if your still lost, my g-house has all the wires connected...as soon as i redo my head gaskets we can meet up so you can check out my wiring


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

74 project 4 sale

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ALMOST LOOKS LIKE MINE A LIL


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *hey allday..if your still lost, my g-house has all the wires connected...as soon as i redo my head gaskets we can meet up so you can check out my wiring
> *


mrgroove is your car driveable? Mine isnt operable right now....kickdown cable is not on right and something is up with the diff. You down to bring your Ghouse to Mission Viejo (thats where my car is right now)?


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok here is the next trivia wire of the day! 

Its a black wire coming out of the harness behind the distributor. Anyone know where this one goes.

I know there is a sensor just to the side of the distributor on the intake manifold but that is already accounted for and has a wire going to it.

This black one may be a ground or something? Would like to confirm what it is and if it is a ground where is it grounded too?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

check and see if your water temp sensor...(drivers side head) is connected...and then if you have a idle kick-up for the a/c on the carb...and then check if the wires are going to the actual a/c compressor first


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

IF ANYONE HAS A SET OF DOORS...LET ME KNOW....CLEAN COND...NO RUST...


:biggrin: I'LL BUY THEM RIGHT NOW...BUT MOSTLY I NEED A PASS SIDE...I HAVE 2 PASS DOORS HERE BUT BOTH ARE PRETTY BAD....



:0 HEY WHERE'S TRAVIESO....I NEED TO SWAP HIS DOORS...


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *IF ANYONE HAS A SET OF DOORS...LET ME KNOW....CLEAN COND...NO RUST*



76glasshouse has some on his parts car ....hit him up!


Anyone headed to the POMONA swapmeet this sunday? smurf, ferns, 76ghouse, travieso....anyone?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 12 2006, 04:06 PM~5761251
> *76glasshouse has some on his parts car ....hit him up!
> Anyone headed to the POMONA swapmeet this sunday?  smurf, ferns, 76ghouse, travieso....anyone?
> *



ooh


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jul 12 2006, 01:53 PM~5760877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not me homie, busy busy busy... good luck out there


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 12 2006, 04:06 PM~5761251
> *76glasshouse has some on his parts car ....hit him up!
> Anyone headed to the POMONA swapmeet this sunday?  smurf, ferns, 76ghouse, travieso....anyone?
> *


I'll see what's up, My Homie envited me and my Family out to a Lake, but if that falls through, i'll be out there.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ALLDAY, got the lights today......fuckers are CLEAN!!! thanks man! 


harborareaphil...i got a set of doors for you...pm sent.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:angry: I GOTTA WORK FUCK THATS SOME SHIT AND I NEED A HOOD FOR MY SHIT TOO FUCK THATS A MEAN ONE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *ALLDAY, got the lights today......fuckers are CLEAN!!! thanks man!
> 
> *


Koo!! glad they worked out for you Norcal!







> *check and see if your water temp sensor...(drivers side head) is connected...and then if you have a idle kick-up for the a/c on the carb...and then check if the wires are going to the actual a/c compressor first
> *



WTF......man i dont have any of these damn sensors......is that normal???? were these sensors optional or something.........

water temp sensor drivers side block nor that AC sensor on the passenger side block


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 13 2006, 09:15 AM~5766346
> *Koo!! glad they worked out for you Norcal!
> WTF......man i dont have any of these damn sensors......is that normal???? were these sensors optional or something.........
> 
> ...



do you have a/c hooked up?


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

yes the car did have a/c....but i took out the hoses from the core to the cooler thats in front of the radiator. The hoses were old and spent!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 13 2006, 09:26 AM~5766407
> *yes the car did have a/c....but i took out the hoses from the core to the cooler thats in front of the radiator.  The hoses were old and spent!
> *



okay..well then that wire behind the dist. must be for a/c then..(*scratch off the black..it should be dark green)


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

yup i think your right harborarea.....


you can kinda see the wire in this pic....its got a greenish tint to it then at the bottom its black (probably from overspray)










so do we know where that wire connects to on the A/C?

So i have a yellow, a black, and a dark green disconnected wires that belong to the A/C system which i dont need if i dont plan on hooking up the a/c.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

ok moving on to the next thing then....this is not a mystery wire but a vacum style hose disconnected


behind the distributor......there is a "T" with an exposed vacum nipple...looks like this may be an A/C related hose since one of the hoses is coming from the round softball size object sitting next to the heater core.

i also have an exposed vacum nipple coming out of a diaphram located on the back of the carb.

i put 1 and 2 together and assumed thats where the vacum line goes but i just want to confirm.

There is also a disconnected plug coming out of the back of the carb?? as you can see in the picture.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

still looking for a hood for my 75, and a hood hingde the pass side


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Wassup g-house lovers finally i decided to join in im a g-house lover my self and a i have one at the monent i will be posting some pics in a couple days before i take it apart and and hook it up and give smurf
some competition just fucking homie hey smurf i want my 76 back
so wassup to everyone and hope to get some help when i need it.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*OK EVERYONE I NEED A FAVOR I NEED TRUNK WORK POSTED UP. I AM ABOUT TO CUT MY SHIT AND I WOULD LIKE SOME IDEAS TO GO ALONG WITH THE ONES I ALREADY HAVE. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!*

THE BASICS OF MY SET UP.

TWO BLACK MAGIC PUMPS
ITALIAN DUMPS
TWO TO THREE ZIG ZAG SLOWDOWNS
SIX TO EIGHT BATTERIES
I STILL WANT ROOM FOR A SPARE IF POSSIBLE.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76classic_@Jul 13 2006, 08:56 PM~5770306
> *Wassup g-house lovers finally i decided to join in im a g-house lover my self and a i have one at the monent i will be posting some pics in a couple days before i take it apart and and hook it up and give smurf
> some competition just fucking homie hey smurf i want my 76 back
> so wassup to everyone and hope to get some help when i need it.
> *


welcome to the 'house' fest homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 13 2006, 04:01 PM~5767844
> *still looking for a hood for my 75, and a hood hingde the pass side
> *


i got a 76 caprice hood 4 sale


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 13 2006, 10:42 PM~5770852
> *i got a 76 caprice hood 4 sale
> *


he needs a 75 :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76classic_@Jul 13 2006, 09:56 PM~5770306
> *Wassup g-house lovers finally i decided to join in im a g-house lover my self and a i have one at the monent i will be posting some pics in a couple days before i take it apart and and hook it up and give smurf
> some competition just fucking homie hey smurf i want my 76 back
> so wassup to everyone and hope to get some help when i need it.
> *


What's up Foo, finally decided to join us, after all that time watching us. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 13 2006, 10:10 PM~5770406
> *OK EVERYONE I NEED A FAVOR I NEED TRUNK WORK POSTED UP. I AM ABOUT TO CUT MY SHIT AND I WOULD LIKE SOME IDEAS TO GO ALONG WITH THE ONES I ALREADY HAVE. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!
> 
> THE BASICS OF MY SET UP.
> ...


Are you planning on putting a Sub Box in there too? If not you have tons of space for the Spare.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

This one's on ebay.
Looks real nice.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

damn that does look real nice!! Im feeling that color.......does anyone know of a factory color that is pretty close to the famous brandy wine color? I heard some of the car manufacturers are using stock candy colors now on some of the newer cars.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GLASSHOSES RIDERS


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 14 2006, 05:42 PM~5774192
> *GLASSHOSES RIDERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 14 2006, 01:16 AM~5771387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

found all 4 wheel moldings nos 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/72-76-Chevr...1QQcmdZViewItem

:biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

look at this this ass hole has for sets of wheel well molding for a crazy price



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...Y_BID_Stores_IT

:uh: :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'M FEELING THAT BURG COLOR...KINDA WHAT I'M DOING BUT WITH BURG INTERIOR...  



HEY ALLDAY!....THAT T- JUST CUT IT OFF AND TAKE THAT BALL OFF THE FIREWALL :biggrin: 


AND THAT VACCUM LINE BEHIND THE CARB.,..JUST PUT A HOSE TO THE AIR CLEANER(IF YOUR USING AN OG ONE) OR CAP IT OFF IF YOUR USING A CHROME ONE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 15 2006, 03:54 AM~5776886
> *look at this this ass hole has for sets of wheel well molding for a crazy price
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...Y_BID_Stores_IT
> 
> ...


what a fuck wad..........................




I know where some of those are, NOS......there not worth over 300 for a set of 4.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN THAT FUCKER IS NUTS ASKING A G FOR THEM :uh:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I COULDNT HELP BUT NOTICE THIS POST IS FOR A 74 CAPRICE WAG BUT THE DUDE HAS LIKE 3 OTHER G HOUSES IN THE PIC BUT ONLY HAS THIS ONE CAR FOR SALE

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-capric...1QQcmdZViewItem

MAYBE MIGHT HAVE PARTS????


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 15 2006, 11:28 AM~5777839
> *I COULDNT HELP BUT NOTICE THIS POST IS FOR A 74 CAPRICE WAG BUT THE DUDE HAS LIKE 3 OTHER G HOUSES IN THE PIC BUT ONLY HAS THIS ONE CAR FOR SALE
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-capric...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 15 2006, 01:04 AM~5776920
> *
> *


YOU MEAN LIKE THIS...... :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THAT DUDE IS TO FAR FROM ME THAT SUCKS


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

This is sad...... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...007226728QQrdZ1


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 15 2006, 04:24 PM~5778975
> *This is sad...... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...007226728QQrdZ1
> *





> *SERIOUS BIDDERS ONLY!!! PLEASE!!*


*HOW CAN WE TAKE A PIECE OF SHIT LIKE THAT SERIOUSLY?*


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 15 2006, 04:24 PM~5779154
> *HOW CAN WE TAKE A PIECE OF SHIT LIKE THAT SERIOUSLY?
> *


" grill alone cost over 5 g,s"

NO SHIT! WHAT A FUCKING JOKE :angry: :angry: dats a raghouse fucking nightmare if i've ever seen one :angry:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: another car murdered by an asshole!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 15 2006, 05:24 PM~5778975
> *This is sad...... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...007226728QQrdZ1
> *



Belts & Buckles....swanging showing my teef :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 15 2006, 04:24 PM~5778975
> *This is sad...... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...007226728QQrdZ1
> *



I HATE TO SAY IT BUT I WOULD KEY THAT MUTHA FUCKA


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 16 2006, 07:35 AM~5781597
> *I HATE TO SAY IT BUT I WOULD KEY THAT MUTHA FUCKA
> *





:0 Damn Dirty :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 16 2006, 08:03 AM~5781722
> *:0  Damn Dirty  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I USUALLY SAY THAT IS AGAINEST THE RULES BUT THAT PIECE OF SHIT IS NOT WORTHY OF THAT RULE!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DIDNT THAT CAR COME OUT IN A VIDEO OF SLIM THUG OF PAUL WALL ONE OF THEM FUCKERS WERE THAT SLAB SHIT IS KOOL :uh:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *HEY ALLDAY!....THAT T- JUST CUT IT OFF AND TAKE THAT BALL OFF THE FIREWALL *




so in other words pull a travieso?.........hey what is that round ball next to the a/C?



> *AND THAT VACCUM LINE BEHIND THE CARB.,..JUST PUT A HOSE TO THE AIR CLEANER(IF YOUR USING AN OG ONE) OR CAP IT OFF IF YOUR USING A CHROME ONE*


which one are you referring to the wire connector coming out of the back of the carb or the diaphram vacum nipple?




MAN it was fucking hott out in POMONA today!!!! Saw a couple G house......will post some pics when i download them!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 15 2006, 10:26 AM~5777588
> *what a fuck wad..........................
> I know where some of those are, NOS......there not worth over 300 for a set of 4.
> *


Where???????????? :cheesy: and do we need the set of four if we're running skirts on the rear?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

The ones I am talking about are 70 and under.


----------



## Imp&Glass (Jul 14, 2006)

from another post:


----------



## Imp&Glass (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 17 2006, 01:45 AM~5784123
> *MAN it was fucking hott out in POMONA today!!!! Saw a couple G house......will post some pics when i download them!
> *



coo, you got me waitin' for those  

were they for sale or just display? prices welcome :biggrin:


----------



## Imp&Glass (Jul 14, 2006)

76 vert with caddy front ? I aint feeling that... :uh:


----------



## Imp&Glass (Jul 14, 2006)

damn server.... I was talking bout that pic:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

found this on a nothere topic i want my shit to do that :uh:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

1975 Chevy Impala - for sale - mid-night blue with white rag top. Drives well fair condition. Stero, boom system and tweeters. 


Car has been in storage for 6 mo. Due to central air not working. Paint faded and rag top
peeling. Regular maintenance will have car driving perfectly. 97000 miles. - $3000 - contact, Latrina Fairley. San Bernadino , CA, 92376, USA, phone; 909-708-1745, 


Email: [email protected]


:uh: just something i found on another site


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey guys,

can someone tell me if those "front bumper horns" (pic below) are the same 
as for the rear? I need rear ones and am not sure if those fornt ones fit my needs.
thanks for input. LMK










thanks for input. LMK


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 15 2006, 01:04 AM~5776920
> *
> *


Wassup Tom, I need to pick up my interior, PM your number bro.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Jul 17 2006, 04:01 AM~5786770
> *Hey guys,
> 
> can someone tell me if those "front bumper horns" (pic below) are the same
> ...



they are differnt


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 17 2006, 01:24 AM~5786527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw it on the other topic too, i wonder if anybody took pictures of the set up.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Jul 17 2006, 01:33 AM~5786545
> *1975 Chevy Impala - for sale - mid-night blue with white rag top. Drives well fair condition. Stero, boom system and tweeters.
> Car has been in storage for 6 mo. Due to central air not working. Paint faded and rag top
> peeling. Regular maintenance will have car driving perfectly. 97000 miles. - $3000 - contact, Latrina Fairley. San Bernadino , CA, 92376, USA, phone; 909-708-1745,
> ...


3 G's that's fucken cheap for a Rag. :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 17 2006, 06:15 PM~5787498
> *they are differnt
> *



thanks man. anyone got some front ones for sale?


----------



## Imp&Glass (Jul 14, 2006)

this one gots lotsa accies too  



















*ALL electric* dayum, if I only had 8 gs... maybe have to consider selling a ride :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 17 2006, 02:24 AM~5786527
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 4 door and bolt ons.......does it get any better :0 



































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 17 2006, 02:22 PM~5788909
> *:biggrin:  4 door and bolt ons.......does it get any better  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Can't hate on that 3 wheel though. I used to Roll a 4 Door Cutlass(my avitar) and was never ashamed of it. Different strokes for different folks.  
Saw your car on that tread, looking good.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 17 2006, 02:22 PM~5788909
> *:biggrin:  4 door and bolt ons.......does it get any better  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DON'T FORGET THAT THEY ARE STANDARDS!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 17 2006, 04:18 PM~5789247
> *Can't hate on that 3 wheel though. I used to Roll a 4 Door Cutlass(my avitar) and was never ashamed of it. Different strokes for different folks.
> Saw your car on that tread, looking good.
> *



Sorry I guess im just not feeling it............Not hating on the 3 wheel or it being a 4 door hell I drive one EVERYDAY and it sits 3 wheel to :0  :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 17 2006, 05:12 PM~5789574
> *DON'T FORGET THAT THEY ARE STANDARDS!
> *


Don't forget the blacked out door pillars :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 17 2006, 05:11 PM~5789770
> *Sorry I guess im just not feeling it............Not hating on the 3 wheel or it being a 4 door hell I drive one EVERYDAY and it sits 3 wheel to  :0    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=015
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=015


free shipping to you glasshouse guys. buy both and I will GIVE you these mirrors for FREE.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 17 2006, 05:13 PM~5789780
> *Don't forget the blacked out door pillars  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T FORGET THE PERSONALIZED LICENCE PLATE "3WHELIN" :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

this is my homies 73, he had 22s wires on it, but i convinced him to slap these 14s i have on there. i think it looks good, except for the big pipes coming out behind the tire. fucking truck pipes!


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

here you go ferns!!!!


hinges


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE I NEED ONE BUT I QUESS 2 FOR $40 AINT ALL THAT BAD


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 18 2006, 03:52 AM~5790791
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=015
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=015
> free shipping to you glasshouse guys. buy both and I will GIVE you these mirrors for FREE.
> ...



how much just the mirrors?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Jul 18 2006, 06:28 AM~5793227
> *how much just the mirrors?
> *


30 bux, shipped


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 17 2006, 07:52 PM~5790791
> *
> free shipping to you glasshouse guys. buy both and I will GIVE you these mirrors for FREE.
> 
> *


What else you have left that would fit the 76 Caprice? I wanted the door vents, but it's coo, i hope The other Homie got them or else i will be pist that's why i didn't bet on them. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Looks like im bringing this home Saturday!
I know its not a GLASShouse,but its still a 75!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 18 2006, 03:54 PM~5797052
> *Looks like im bringing this home Saturday!
> I know its not a GLASShouse,but its still a 75!
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: Is that the one the Homie Big Mark from Layitlow was selling? Keeping it on the GlassHouse Family.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *Looks like im bringing this home Saturday!
> I know its not a GLASShouse,but its still a 75!*



how much you pick it up for?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 18 2006, 03:54 PM~5797052
> *Looks like im bringing this home Saturday!
> I know its not a GLASShouse,but its still a 75!
> 
> ...


HEY PSTA CONGRATS ON THE RAG HOMIE, YOU STILL GOT THE "GREEN"HOUSE?


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

Tx3 ...Congrats Psta!! I know you've been looking for a while
spooks old one from page wayback...


> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 4 2004, 01:52 PM~1816819
> *heres some updates on the house, primered black, waiting list for a paint job is 2 months, i threw some trim back on for awhile,
> looks like phils (kinda) hahaha
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 18 2006, 07:03 PM~5798237
> *HEY PSTA CONGRATS ON THE RAG HOMIE, YOU STILL GOT THE "GREEN"HOUSE?
> *


you mean the yellow one.
yeah,I still got it!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 18 2006, 03:54 PM~5797052
> *Looks like im bringing this home Saturday!
> I know its not a GLASShouse,but its still a 75!
> 
> ...


Can some one photo shop this,or another 75 rag.
All powder blue(interior and all!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 19 2006, 09:42 AM~5801871
> *you mean the yellow one.
> yeah,I still got it!
> *


OH YEAH THAT'S RIGHT, COOL YOU STILL GOT IT. WHICH ONE YOU GONNA DO FIRST?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

So now that my engine is almost done, i've decided to go with this style Flowmasters.
HushPower IIs








Now i need to find a place that sells them in L.A and that do a good Job putting them on, i'm going to be running two. Anybody know of a good muffler place where they will run duals all the way back? thanks for any info.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ATLANTIC MUFF

323-262-9373

VICTOR


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 19 2006, 01:18 PM~5803419
> *ATLANTIC MUFF
> 
> 323-262-9373
> ...


Coo, where are they located? maybe i'll just take a drive up there instead. You know, you can always explain things better in person.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 19 2006, 11:23 AM~5802954
> *So now that my engine is almost done, i've decided to go with this style Flowmasters.
> HushPower IIs
> 
> ...


man thats a expensive muffler! is your motor built? just asking because it might be over kill if your motor isnt built! but the guys at atlantic usually take care of my cars cool people just get there early because that place get packed of people really early! i remember when my dad would get shit done there, when i was a kid we would get there at 7 am on a saturday and there will all ready be a line! they are located on atlantic east of the 5 freeway


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YUP GOTTA BE THERE TEMPRA OR YOULL BE THERE THE WHOLE DAY, WUT UP LOBO


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY BABY TAKING A ROAD TRIP!*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WERE IS IT GOING :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 19 2006, 11:36 PM~5806797
> *WERE IS IT GOING :biggrin:
> *


K.C. TO GET JUICED :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*KISS THAT GOOD-BYE!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 20 2006, 01:43 AM~5806828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mines naked. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 19 2006, 11:48 PM~5806849
> *mines naked.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MINS IS GOING TO BE GETTING THAT SAME TREATMENT!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

whats up everyone.im always in this topic checking out everyones progress on the glasshouses.so ithought i will get in on the actionto say what upto my glasshouse family.i have some parts for a 75 impala for sale so any one that needs just let me know and i will hook you up.i have the whole front clip including the bumper.i also have the back bumper and i think i have the back bumper and a set of decent taillights.parts are in san diego.pm me if you guys are interested.keep up the good work homies :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 18 2006, 03:52 AM~5790791
> *
> 
> 
> ...



consider them sold, I sent you am PM


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 19 2006, 11:42 PM~5806821
> *K.C. TO GET JUICED :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 20 2006, 12:03 PM~5809623
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

So i get Home yesterday from work and this is waiting for me infront of my House. :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Called my Painter and he said he didn't have space for it. :angry: OOh well i guess i'll just have to wait a little while, it's coo.  
Unloading it at the Pad. :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

The Car was Real dirty from being at the Shop, so i just had to wash it(even though they're not ready don't mean that we have to keep them dirty ass fuck.)  
Here's a few shots after the wash.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Few More.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

what color did you decide to go with smurf?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 21 2006, 10:07 AM~5815950
> *what color did you decide to go with smurf?
> *


I'm still undecided. :uh: I'm leaning more towards a White with diamond pearl is what the painter called it. Like the one on the escalades SUVs.(don't really know)


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 21 2006, 10:10 AM~5815958
> *I'm still undecided. :uh: I'm leaning more towards a White with diamond pearl is what the painter called it. Like the one on the escalades SUVs.(don't really know)
> *


 ARE U STILL CHECKING OUT THE CLUB OR THATS IT ? JOHN NEVER SAID ANYTHING ELSE BOUT IT ?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jul 21 2006, 10:11 AM~5815968
> *ARE U STILL CHECKING OUT THE CLUB OR THATS IT ? JOHN NEVER SAID ANYTHING ELSE BOUT IT ?
> *


We've talked.


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jul 21 2006, 10:11 AM~5815968
> *ARE U STILL CHECKING OUT THE CLUB OR THATS IT ? JOHN NEVER SAID ANYTHING ELSE BOUT IT ?
> *


NOT WHITE :thumbsdown: :nono: YOUR THIS FAR PAINT IT A CANDY WITH PATTERNS OR A FLAKE OR BOTH CANDY PATTERNS AND FLAKE , TRUST ME YOULL BE HAPPY IN THE END :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 21 2006, 10:12 AM~5815971
> *We've talked.
> *


WE HAVE A MEETING TODAY ARE YOU GOING ?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jul 21 2006, 10:13 AM~5815977
> *NOT WHITE :thumbsdown:  :nono: YOUR THIS FAR PAINT IT A CANDY WITH PATTERNS OR A FLAKE OR BOTH CANDY PATTERNS AND FLAKE , TRUST ME  YOULL BE HAPPY IN THE END  :biggrin:
> *


Like i said Homie i'm undecided as of right Now, they still have to do the Body work on it so that gives me sometime to see what i really want.


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> Like i said Homie i'm undecided as of right Now, they still have to do the Body work on it so that gives me sometime to see what i really want.
> AIGHT MY BAD NO PROBLEM BUT WHITE IS NICE. :dunno:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> > Like i said Homie i'm undecided as of right Now, they still have to do the Body work on it so that gives me sometime to see what i really want.
> > AIGHT MY BAD NO PROBLEM BUT WHITE IS NICE. :dunno:
> 
> 
> I'll see if i can make it out to the meeting.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

LOOKn GOOD SMURF

AT LEAST YOUR PAINTER IS GIVING SOME OF THESE OTHER FOOLS TO CATCH UP :biggrin: HAHA NAH GET ON HIS ASS TELL HIM WE CANT WAIT TIL ITS DONE EITHER


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 21 2006, 10:31 AM~5816065
> *LOOKn GOOD SMURF
> 
> AT LEAST YOUR PAINTER IS GIVING SOME OF THESE OTHER FOOLS TO CATCH UP :biggrin: HAHA NAH GET ON HIS ASS TELL HIM WE CANT WAIT TIL ITS DONE EITHER
> *


 :biggrin: When are you coming to pick those HubCaps up?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 21 2006, 09:36 AM~5816090
> *:biggrin: When are you coming to pick those HubCaps up?
> *


i picked some up bro, i'll call u if im in the area tho


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

Smurf thats the same color i was going to paint my raghouse...... cadillac diamond white pearl.....but then i thought about it for a while and i think im going with a deep burgundy color instead..... with tan interior and a tan top. If i can find a burgundy top that matches i may go that route.

this is the color scheme im thinking about for my rag


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

oh and by the way here are the pics of the glasshouses i saw when i went to pomona on sunday...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 21 2006, 12:57 PM~5816989
> *Smurf thats the same color i was going to paint my raghouse...... cadillac diamond white pearl.....but then i thought about it for a while and i think im going with a deep burgundy color instead..... with tan interior and a tan top. If i can find a burgundy top that matches i may go that route.
> 
> this is the color scheme im thinking about for my rag
> ...


nice. :thumbsup: 
i've seen some Caddy escalades and i love that Color, the pearl just jumps on you.  plus we already did the whole undercarriage a Glossy Black so i need something to match that. I think when the time is right and i start chroming the suspension it's going to look real Good.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 21 2006, 12:44 PM~5816893
> *i picked some up bro, i'll call u if im in the area tho
> *


No problem Homie. Well if anybody needs some, they're there. :biggrin:  
For sure Dog hit me up, i'll have some pistos getting Cold.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 21 2006, 12:10 PM~5815958
> *I'm still undecided. :uh: I'm leaning more towards a White with diamond pearl is what the painter called it. Like the one on the escalades SUVs.(don't really know)
> *


Like this ?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jul 21 2006, 01:36 PM~5817137
> *Like this ?
> 
> 
> ...


Something like that, but that one seems to have gold pearl on it.Maybe it's just the picture.Thanks.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 21 2006, 08:47 AM~5815865
> *The Car was Real dirty from being at the Shop, so i just had to wash it(even though they're not ready don't mean that we have to keep them dirty ass fuck.)
> Here's a few shots after the wash.
> 
> ...


hey smurf..let me get them spoke hubcaps dogg :biggrin:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

yo ferns ....after looking at these 2 pics .....1 is a 75 rag and the other is a 76 hdtp........i dont see a difference in the hoods they look the same to me.....where is the point you were referring too..........my guess would be that yours is different because its an impala vs a caprice.......just conver it too a caprice front end and be done wit it :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HEY ALL DAY IF YOU STILL LOOKIN FOR THAT HOOD I GOT A 76 CAPRICE HOOD AND TRUNK OFF MY 76 CAPRICE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 22 2006, 12:51 AM~5820775
> *HEY ALL DAY IF YOU STILL LOOKIN FOR THAT HOOD I GOT A 76 CAPRICE HOOD AND TRUNK OFF MY 76 CAPRICE
> *


YOU STILL GONNA WANT TOP DOLLAR?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

did anyone see those personal plates on that 76?


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

clean 76 how much was ??

does the 75-76 hrdtps from cali have rear window defrost in the glass also? :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jul 22 2006, 12:49 AM~5820910
> *clean 76 how much was ??
> 
> does the 75-76 hrdtps from cali have rear window defrost in the glass also? :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



naw bro...they have defoggers...just a hi/low switch on the dash..*where the convert top switch would be...to a fan..tha blew air on the back window...i know they work..my 74 impala had one in it when i bought it...shit..rolling in the rain...am radio...heater on...defoggin' the back window...  

og faded brown with cream interior and tan top... :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 22 2006, 02:26 AM~5820862
> *did anyone see those personal plates on that 76?
> 
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 22 2006, 01:26 AM~5820862
> *did anyone see those personal plates on that 76?
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 22 2006, 02:13 AM~5820838
> *YOU STILL GONNA WANT TOP DOLLAR?
> *


what the hell you talkin bout , hey all day make me an offer shiped homie if you still need that


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

WHAT'S UP GLASSHOUSE RIDAZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 22 2006, 01:11 AM~5820941
> *naw bro...they have defoggers
> *


thnx tom, now I gotta find one :roflmao:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

WELL HERE GO'S MY NEW WARTERMAN DUMP JUST GOT IT LAST NIGHT FROM FEDX CAN'T WAIT TO INSTALL IT SOME THING DIFFERNT THAT NO ONE HAS SEEN



































:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 22 2006, 03:41 PM~5822634
> *WELL HERE GO'S MY NEW WARTERMAN DUMP JUST GOT IT LAST NIGHT FROM FEDX CAN'T WAIT TO INSTALL IT SOME THING DIFFERNT THAT NO ONE HAS SEEN
> 
> 
> ...



We never had any luck w/ them dumps. Thier is a few floating around in club members garage's...We had problems w/them pressure locking. But you know how that goes you may have better luck with them


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

I had to replace one like that on a forklift once. Good luck with it, like dline said they pressure lock when they are used on lowriders.

Thats pretty much why the Adel (real one) and they Adex are so popular, aircraft parts (or exact reproductions) are always OVER engineered, industrial parts on the other hand, usually have to meet a certain spec and they dont go over that spec, and sometimes they even cut back a little to speed production and lower cost.


You know, one point I would like to make, even though its way off topic of our love for Glasshouses. About 10 years ago when I pretty much got fed up with all the other hydraulic fitting manufacturers and started using nothing but Parkers like of Industrial fittings I noticed that all their fittings were made in the USA, well recently I went to my local dealer like always, I ended up buying about $2000 worth of fittings, to keep on hand, and about 70% of them either had the word "China" or "Mexico" stamped on the side, I was like WTF, there goes more jobs, and probably in the end, less quality. Its a sad world, but ohh well, back to the glasshouses.


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 22 2006, 06:31 PM~5823343
> *I had to replace one like that on a forklift once. Good luck with it, like dline said they pressure lock when they are used on lowriders.
> 
> Thats pretty much why the Adel (real one) and they Adex are so popular, aircraft parts (or exact reproductions) are always OVER engineered, industrial parts on the other hand, usually have to meet a certain spec and they dont go over that spec, and sometimes they even cut back a little to speed production and lower cost.
> ...


 :uh: tell us how you really feel :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Jul 22 2006, 08:47 PM~5823399
> *:uh: tell us how you really feel  :biggrin:
> *


tired and sweaty :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Its hot as hell outside. Actually, I was gonna ride to hell to try and cool off a bit. This heat is rediculous, especially when you are working on something out in the heat. :angry: :angry:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

G-HOUSE EXPERT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ANOTHER B"I"G MASTERPEICE


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 22 2006, 09:05 PM~5823472
> *ANOTHER B"I"G MASTERPEICE
> 
> 
> ...


i really like this one, im not a fan of vinyls, but it looks damn good.


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 22 2006, 07:03 PM~5823463
> *G-HOUSE EXPERT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 22 2006, 04:31 PM~5823343
> *I had to replace one like that on a forklift once. Good luck with it, like dline said they pressure lock when they are used on lowriders.
> 
> Thats pretty much why the Adel (real one) and they Adex are so popular, aircraft parts (or exact reproductions) are always OVER engineered, industrial parts on the other hand, usually have to meet a certain spec and they dont go over that spec, and sometimes they even cut back a little to speed production and lower cost.
> ...



hey tatto i under stand what your saying i only payed 27.00 what do i got to loss. i thought i'll give it a try and see how it works for me if you dont mind can you give me a little blueprint on how to run the dam lines on it. like you said about your hydraulic fittings i get my fitting from work the stainless steel fittings that we use on the airplanes


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 21 2006, 10:06 PM~5820162
> *hey smurf..let me get them spoke hubcaps dogg :biggrin:
> *


Come get them.  Hit me up you got my Number.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 21 2006, 10:06 PM~5820162
> *hey smurf..let me get them spoke hubcaps dogg :biggrin:
> *


I also got that bolt that was missing on one of the skirts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

this is the only topic on layitlow worth reading.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 23 2006, 03:37 PM~5827496
> *this is the only topic on layitlow worth reading.
> *


It's been looking like that in here lately....This used to be a damn good site


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jul 22 2006, 01:29 PM~5822599
> *thnx tom, now I gotta find one :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin: i got 2 right here...one i'll put back in my 74' eventually... :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

its finally gettin extra glassy over here~>?!
:biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *HEY ALL DAY IF YOU STILL LOOKIN FOR THAT HOOD I GOT A 76 CAPRICE HOOD AND TRUNK OFF MY 76 CAPRICE*



nah man i got a 76 hood im trying to get rid of.....and i got an extra set of fenders!


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *its finally gettin extra glassy over here~>?!
> biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> ...


dang thats one serious house made of glass! you got any more pics of the entire car?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

now thats a real glasshouse :0


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jul 23 2006, 07:54 PM~5828991
> *its finally gettin extra glassy over here~>?!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


damn i think youve upgraded yourself to a mansion now. thats crazy


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

Tony dont run from me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

unfortunately nothing more for recent pics really, still waiting for wheels and some other stuff I have to finish(trims, skirts grills stripes etc) this is one from a few months ago when i had a 13" 5.20 highway blowout :burn: with the right rear, at least I got a pic before flat decking it disgracefully back into town :uh: 








this pic kinda bugs me haha


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jul 23 2006, 11:47 PM~5830516
> *unfortunately nothing more for recent pics really, still waiting for wheels and some other stuff I have to finish(trims, skirts grills stripes etc) this is one from a few months ago when i had a 13" 5.20 highway blowout :burn: with the right rear, at least I got a pic before flat decking it disgracefully back into town :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


What town are you from?


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

South Delta bro


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jul 23 2006, 11:53 PM~5830528
> *South Delta bro
> *


Thats cool homie,just thought maybe you were around here I could hook you up with some good prices for some wheels.....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 24 2006, 01:45 AM~5830654
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fucking perfect.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jul 23 2006, 07:54 PM~5828991
> *its finally gettin extra glassy over here~>?!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAMN THAT REALLY LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

does that glass roof come out?

very nice ,either way

theres a glass house here in the mid-west with glass/plexi-glass floors,,,yall need to hook up


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 24 2006, 05:37 AM~5831047
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: DAMN THAT REALLY LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 VERY NICE WORK MAIDEN....


:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 24 2006, 07:47 AM~5831161
> *does that glass roof come out?
> 
> very nice ,either way
> ...


We keep hearing about it, but nobody ever posted pictures of it. :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 23 2006, 10:57 PM~5830007
> *nah man i got a 76 hood im trying to get rid of.....and i got an extra set of fenders!
> *


Hey All Day i'll probably take that hood from You Homie. Hit me up with a price on PM. Later.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jul 23 2006, 07:54 PM~5828991
> *its finally gettin extra glassy over here~>?!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


That's fucken Badd Homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

I smurfed on my car this weekend. I will have some pics to post up soon.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 24 2006, 11:38 AM~5832235
> *I smurfed on my car this weekend. I will have some pics to post up soon.
> *


hey does your Hood line up perfect on both sides, by the fenders? I remember mines did, but since i got it back from getting the frame re-enforcements done it seems not too.(not that it has anything to do with the reenforcements) :uh: and it's harder to close now. :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 24 2006, 11:43 AM~5832266
> *hey does your Hood line up perfect on both sides, by the fenders? I remember mines did, but since i got it back from getting the frame re-enforcements done it seems not too.(not that it has anything to do with the reenforcements) :uh: and it's harder to close now. :uh:
> *


damn that sucks


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 24 2006, 12:09 PM~5832323
> *damn that sucks
> *


Yea Dog, this is how it looked last time i changed them, remember.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Now it looks lifted right where the circled part is, on both sides. :uh: Do you think it just needs adjustment? shit i hope so, it was a bitch changing it by my self, i can only see my self doing it again. :uh: I'll take some fresh shots tonight.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THAT SUCKS :uh:, IAM STILL LOOKING FOR A 75 IMPALA HOOD


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jul 23 2006, 11:47 PM~5830516
> *unfortunately nothing more for recent pics really, still waiting for wheels and some other stuff I have to finish(trims, skirts grills stripes etc) this is one from a few months ago when i had a 13" 5.20 highway blowout :burn: with the right rear, at least I got a pic before flat decking it disgracefully back into town :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a bad lookin G-House


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

thanks for the positive words guys 
no its actaully a sealed/fixed polycarbonate that had a vacuum formed contour of the extracted roof peice I cut out, my style would be breaking it if it was removable, or at the very least forgetting it in a parking lot somewhere


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 24 2006, 03:37 PM~5833332
> *now thats a bad lookin G-House
> *


Hey Dog did you see my Replies to you on page 321? I have that braket for the skirt that i told you i had, And also let me know when you want to come and scoop those wire hub caps up.


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

looking for drawings or paintings of glasshouses..can anyone hook it up


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 24 2006, 11:22 AM~5831869
> *We keep hearing about it, but nobody ever posted pictures of it. :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 24 2006, 01:16 PM~5832372
> *Now it looks lifted right where the circled part is, on both sides. :uh:  Do you think it just needs adjustment? shit i hope so, it was a bitch changing it by my self, i can only see my self doing it again. :uh: I'll take some fresh shots tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah just needs adjusted...The heat from welding will tweek it...I can't wait to see how many body shims im going to need when I put my new frame under mine :uh: :around:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 22 2006, 10:43 PM~5824921
> *Come get them.  Hit me up you got my Number.
> *


sounds good dogg...i just might have to take a drive to LA...do you think theyll fit my rims?...btw i havent forgot about the skirts dogg, i got you dogg


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Jul 24 2006, 10:22 AM~5831869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 24 2006, 08:46 PM~5835278
> *sounds good dogg...i just might have to take a drive to LA...do you think theyll fit my rims?...btw i havent forgot about the skirts dogg, i got you dogg
> *


What size are yours Homie? These are 15"s.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 24 2006, 06:52 PM~5834609
> *Yeah just needs adjusted...The heat from welding will tweek it...I can't wait to see how many body shims im going to need when I put my new frame under mine  :uh:  :around:
> *


The Hood was off during the whole process homie. I'll take some pictures of how it looks and show you. thanks.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 24 2006, 01:43 PM~5832266
> *hey does your Hood line up perfect on both sides, by the fenders? I remember mines did, but since i got it back from getting the frame re-enforcements done it seems not too.(not that it has anything to do with the reenforcements) :uh: and it's harder to close now. :uh:
> *


my front clip is off the car right now. but I will say this. I bought the car from the original owner, it has 19,000 original miles on it, never wrecked or repainted. Everything about the car was original and nothing lined up on the car. The doors always looked like they were barely shut, even if you slammed the car door. The hood didnt match up to the fenders perfectly.


But, thats how cars are from the factory. Nothing ever lined up for shit until in the 90's when cars got smaller and lighter. 


Sometimes just jacking a car up will throw the lines off until it is let back down, and of course you have to jack a car up to reinforce the frame, in all reality the car was made stiffer as it was reinforced so if it was out of alignment while it was jacked up, its going to stay that way when it is let back down now because its stronger and will retain its shape. All you will need is to have the body guy straighten up a little.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 25 2006, 01:28 PM~5839900
> *my front clip is off the car right now. but I will say this. I bought the car from the original owner, it has 19,000 original miles on it, never wrecked or repainted. Everything about the car was original and nothing lined up on the car. The doors always looked like they were barely shut, even if you slammed the car door. The hood didnt match up to the fenders perfectly.
> But, thats how cars are from the factory. Nothing ever lined up for shit until in the 90's when cars got smaller and lighter.
> Sometimes just jacking a car up will throw the lines off until it is let back down, and of course you have to jack a car up to reinforce the frame, in all reality the car was made stiffer as it was reinforced so if it was out of alignment while it was jacked up, its going to stay that way when it is let back down now because its stronger and will retain its shape. All you will need is to have the body guy straighten up a little.
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: 
What was the stock color on yours? do you have the paint Code?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 25 2006, 05:17 PM~5840639
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:
> What was the stock color on yours? do you have the paint Code?
> *


I dont know right off hand, but I will get it for you. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 25 2006, 01:28 PM~5839900
> *my front clip is off the car right now. but I will say this. I bought the car from the original owner, it has 19,000 original miles on it, never wrecked or repainted. Everything about the car was original and nothing lined up on the car. The doors always looked like they were barely shut, even if you slammed the car door. The hood didnt match up to the fenders perfectly.
> 
> But, thats how cars are from the factory. Nothing ever lined up for shit until in the 90's when cars got smaller and lighter.
> *


MY CAR WAS THE SAME WAY ONE OWNER 23,700 ORIGINAL MILE NEVER WRECKED OR REPAINTED. IT WAS "ALMOST" PERFECT. BUT THE BODY PIECES DIDN'T LINE UP. MY DOORS WE'RE OUT BUT I ADJUSTED THEM, NO PROBLEM. WHEN I DO THE FRAME OFF I WILL MAKE SURE ALLOF THAT IS STRAIGHT.

P.S. WHEN ADJUSTING THE DOORS THE STRIKER HAS WHAT LOOKS TO BE A TORX HEAD BUT IT IS NOT, I HAVE TO LOOK IT UP BUT I BOUGHT THE RIGHT ON FROM SNAP-ON AND IT DOES THE DOORS AND THE SEAT BELTS. WHICH IS A MUST TO REMOVE THE BACK SEAT.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 24 2006, 08:02 PM~5835407
> *What size are yours Homie? These are 15"s.
> *


Mine are 15's too


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TIME FOR A DAYTON BREAK...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7Wu2kacQfg...20THEM%20THANGS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 25 2006, 11:32 PM~5843247
> *TIME FOR A DAYTON BREAK...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7Wu2kacQfg...20THEM%20THANGS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *TIME FOR A DAYTON BREAK..*


man i cant wait til my raghouse hits the streets like that!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 25 2006, 06:59 PM~5842237
> *MY CAR WAS THE SAME WAY ONE OWNER 23,700 ORIGINAL MILE NEVER WRECKED OR REPAINTED. IT WAS "ALMOST" PERFECT. BUT THE BODY PIECES DIDN'T LINE UP. MY DOORS WE'RE OUT BUT I ADJUSTED THEM, NO PROBLEM. WHEN I DO THE FRAME OFF I WILL MAKE SURE ALLOF THAT IS STRAIGHT.
> 
> P.S. WHEN ADJUSTING THE DOORS THE STRIKER HAS WHAT LOOKS TO BE A TORX HEAD BUT IT IS NOT, I HAVE TO LOOK IT UP BUT I BOUGHT THE RIGHT ON FROM SNAP-ON AND IT DOES THE DOORS AND THE SEAT BELTS. WHICH IS A MUST TO REMOVE THE BACK SEAT.
> *



 even with all the work to block out my 74 for black paint...door alignment/shutting have always been a problem

*and mine was bought from original owner too....78,000 og miles...but parked under a sticky ass tree and only moved when used for long trips...paint was fucked.....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN ITS HOT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 26 2006, 03:03 AM~5844194
> *MAN ITS HOT
> *


X105


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 24 2006, 06:22 PM~5831869
> *We keep hearing about it, but nobody ever posted pictures of it. :uh:
> *


ask and u shall receive

you can kinda make out the tranny bracket through the floor


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 26 2006, 07:59 AM~5844783
> *ask and u shall receive
> 
> you can kinda make out the tranny bracket through the floor
> ...


MORE PICS, MORE PICS!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 26 2006, 07:59 AM~5844783
> *ask and u shall receive
> 
> you can kinda make out the tranny bracket through the floor
> ...


I kind of see the exaust pipe. :biggrin: Any more shots of it, closer shots?Thanks.


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

hey got a question when u guys put the caddy rearend on could u put the emergancy cable on the pass side. i put the rearend on and thats the only problem i have so far


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

How many of you guys on here are running 13's...the reason i ask is...my homeboy has a set of 520 13's...i wanna pick them up but im not sure if i should run 13's..the g-house is a big car. so just wanna see how many of you on here ride on 13's.....i know smurf does :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

13s uffin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 26 2006, 01:30 PM~5846890
> *13s uffin:
> *


ANY PICS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lol im just saying they look better on 13s :biggrin: mine is sitting on casters lol.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 26 2006, 02:08 PM~5846755
> *How many of you guys on here are running 13's...the reason i ask is...my homeboy has a set of 520 13's...i wanna pick them up but im not sure if i should run 13's..the g-house is a big car. so just wanna see how many of you on here ride on 13's.....i know smurf does :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE 14's AND I AM HAPPY WITH THEM BUT 13's LOOK DAMN GOOD TOO.



MINE ON 14's


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 26 2006, 08:54 AM~5845344
> *I kind of see the exaust pipe. :biggrin: Any more shots of it, closer shots?Thanks.
> *


the exhaust has about .25 inches between the floor and the crossmember.
the cross is custom made and goes straight across. 
i dont have any better pics, but i could work on that .


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jul 26 2006, 02:08 PM~5846755
> *How many of you guys on here are running 13's...the reason i ask is...my homeboy has a set of 520 13's...i wanna pick them up but im not sure if i should run 13's..the g-house is a big car. so just wanna see how many of you on here ride on 13's.....i know smurf does :biggrin:
> *


  Once my Ride is done at the Body SHop i'll let you know how it Rides. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Jul 26 2006, 10:52 AM~5845638
> *hey got a question when u guys put the caddy rearend on could u put the emergancy cable on the pass side.  i put the rearend on and thats the only problem i have so far
> *


I just took mine off period, shit i don't think i'm going to be parking up or down Hill often. :biggrin: 
All you have to do is Run the Stock one from your Caprice Rear End into the Caddy rear end.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Jul 26 2006, 10:52 AM~5845638
> *hey got a question when u guys put the caddy rearend on could u put the emergancy cable on the pass side.  i put the rearend on and thats the only problem i have so far
> *


I DID A CAPRICE SWAP W/ REAR DISC BRAKES AND AS OF NOW I HAVE NO PARKING BRAKE CABLE. INLINE TUBE, THE PALCE THAT SOLD ME MY PROPORTIONING VALVE MAKES ALL KIND OF BRAKE EQUIPMENT. THEY ARE GOING TO MAKE ME A CUSTOM PARKING BRAKE CABLE AFTER I SEND THEM THE SPECS. THEY ARE A VERY HELPFUL COMPANY.


http://www.inlinetube.com/


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 26 2006, 04:06 PM~5847894
> * Once my Ride is done at the Body SHop i'll let you know how it Rides. :biggrin:
> *


COOL DOG...LET ME KNOW


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice car


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks for the help ill just keep them off for now this thing as been a nightmare i dropped the car on my hand and had to get stitches last night and then today i scratched my paint. well i gues its time to stripe and leaf it up :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Jul 26 2006, 05:53 PM~5848147
> *thanks for the help ill just keep them off for now this thing as been a nightmare i dropped the car on my hand and had to get stitches last night and then today i scratched my paint. well i gues its time to stripe and leaf it up  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN, THAT SUCKS.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Jul 26 2006, 04:53 PM~5848147
> *thanks for the help ill just keep them off for now this thing as been a nightmare i dropped the car on my hand and had to get stitches last night and then today i scratched my paint. well i gues its time to stripe and leaf it up  :biggrin:
> *


slow down a little, be safe homie... DAMN


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

PARKING BREAK? NEVER USED IT :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Jul 26 2006, 05:53 PM~5848147
> *thanks for the help ill just keep them off for now this thing as been a nightmare i dropped the car on my hand and had to get stitches last night and then today i scratched my paint. well i gues its time to stripe and leaf it up  :biggrin:
> *


ouch, Thats my fear Homie, i'm always working on my car by myself :uh: and even though i always take all the precautions i can, and can't stop and think of what would happen if something fell on me and nobody's around to help me out.. but fuck it shit happens. :biggrin: I've had more than enough shit happen to me. :biggrin: 
Now how about some pictures of your Ride? Looks clean, is it the one in your avatar?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 24 2006, 08:47 AM~5831161
> *does that glass roof come out?
> 
> very nice ,either way
> ...


yea thats Jason car from Milwaukee UCE. Floors look tight! :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

ARE THEY FOR REAL LOOK WHAT THEY DID TO THIS 74 GLSHOUSE
:uh: :uh: 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 26 2006, 06:59 AM~5844783
> *ask and u shall receive
> 
> you can kinda make out the tranny bracket through the floor
> ...


 :0 holy shit thats [email protected]! I wonder if it fogs up from the exhaust? that would be crazy to drive I bet,but cleaning it would be a chore, thanks for the pic Bravo... couple more would be  :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

So i've been taking stuff of the car, getting it ready for the body shop. And sorting out all the Mouldings to send them to get redipped or repolished right. And it happens that i have 2 of these, for the same side. Now i need to find a Drivers side one, anybody have one? I don't know what they're called. :uh:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 27 2006, 12:13 PM~5851741
> *So i've been taking stuff of the car, getting it ready for the body shop. And sorting out all the Mouldings to send them to get redipped or repolished right. And it happens that i have 2 of these, for the same side. Now i need to find a Drivers side one, anybody have one? I don't know what they're called. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I think they're called light bezels.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jul 27 2006, 11:31 AM~5852606
> *I think they're called light bezels.
> *


light bezels are the ones that are bolted right over the headlights

the ones smurf is talking about are called interior chrome light housing....im just bullshitting i have no idea what they are called, i usuallay say "chingadera" right there


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 27 2006, 02:33 PM~5852621
> *light bezels are the ones that are bolted right over the headlights
> 
> the ones smurf is talking about are called interior chrome light housing....im just bullshitting i have no idea what they are called, i usuallay say "chingadera" right there
> *


lol


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 27 2006, 12:33 PM~5852621
> *light bezels are the ones that are bolted right over the headlights
> 
> the ones smurf is talking about are called interior chrome light housing....im just bullshitting i have no idea what they are called, i usuallay say "chingadera" right there
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: What's that Chingadera right there? :biggrin:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

not sure whats its called but i have both side hit me up if you need them 










i also have this header panel 76


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 26 2006, 11:12 PM~5850207
> *ouch, Thats my fear Homie, i'm always working on my car by myself :uh:  and even though i always take all the precautions i can, and can't stop and think of what would happen if something fell on me and nobody's around to help me out.. but fuck it shit happens. :biggrin: I've had more than enough shit happen to me. :biggrin:
> Now how about some pictures of your Ride? Looks clean, is it the one in your avatar?
> *


yup thats her shes really dirty right now im in the middle of redoing my setup and putting my skirts on and painting some parts that got fucked up. ill see if i can dig up some older shit from last year when i put it together


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Jul 27 2006, 01:38 PM~5852948
> *yup thats her shes really dirty right now im in the middle of redoing my setup and putting my skirts on and painting some parts that got fucked up. ill see if i can dig up some older shit from last year when i put it together
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK IAM LOOKING FOR A PLACE WERE I CAN GET THE BUMPER FILLERS FRONT AND BACK WERE CAN I GET THEM, SMURF WHERE DID YOU GET URS AT?????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 27 2006, 03:41 PM~5853817
> *OK IAM LOOKING FOR A PLACE WERE I CAN GET THE BUMPER FILLERS FRONT AND BACK WERE CAN I GET THEM, SMURF WHERE DID YOU GET URS AT?????
> *


Replicaplastics.com, they're made out of fiberglass. I'm really trying to find some original used ones for the rear of my Ride, the ones from that place are just a temp. fix.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Jul 27 2006, 12:41 PM~5852660
> *not sure whats its called but i have both side hit me up if you need them
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking out Homie, i'm waiting to get one from one of the Homies that live out here by me(no shipping) but i'm sure someone from here will grab those from you.  
Do you have the long stainless moulding for the header pannel?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

????? YO SMURF SO SHOULD I BUY THEM OR NOT???? I NEED ALL THE FILLER SO IT CAN BE SENT TO PAINT BUT IF THERE A TEMP FIX THING THEN??????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 27 2006, 07:04 PM~5854894
> *????? YO SMURF SO SHOULD I BUY THEM OR NOT???? I NEED ALL THE FILLER SO IT CAN BE SENT TO PAINT BUT IF THERE A TEMP FIX THING THEN??????
> *


It's really up to you Dog, they can get pricy(spell) i got mine cause i'm sending it to get painted and i didn't want to have that hole there. I'm still going to be looking for the stock rubber ones. It shouldn't be that hard for the painter to match the rubber ones when i find them.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

???? BUT DONT YOU THINK THE OLD ONES MIGHT BE OLD AND BRITEL????? THE DUDE SAID THAT THESE WOULD LAST LONGER THEN THE OLD ONES WILL


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OHHH ANOTHER THING ANYONE KNOW IF A 72 HOOD WOULD WORK???? THE KINDA LOOKA LIKE BUT I STILL ?????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 28 2006, 10:42 AM~5858807
> *???? BUT DONT YOU THINK THE OLD ONES MIGHT BE OLD AND BRITEL????? THE DUDE SAID THAT THESE WOULD LAST LONGER THEN THE OLD ONES WILL
> *


True, they will last longer since they're fiberglass, but in our cars the fillers need to be a little flemsy(rubber) so that they can hug and mold into the fender and the rear quarterpannels better. Well atleast that's my explanation. :biggrin: 
Like i said Homie it's up to the individual, i never say not to buy something, i'm only stating what i'm going to do with mine. i'm only using them as temps untill i find some used ones in good shape.  
Also i have the front stock ones old and britel but i'm pretty sure that when they're prepped and primered at the body shop they will look good as new.  i just purchased the 2 rear corner bumper fillers from Replica Plastics. 
One more thing to remember is that alot of Companys are going to tell you what you want to hear and not be honest with you.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *It's really up to you Dog, they can get pricy(spell) i got mine cause i'm sending it to get painted and i didn't want to have that hole there. I'm still going to be looking for the stock rubber ones. It shouldn't be that hard for the painter to match the rubber ones when i find them. *



i have a hunch that when some nice factory rear fillers come up on ebay everyone is going to be all over them like flies on shit! :biggrin:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

aight guys this is what i've been working on the last couple days.........grill is sized the only thing i need to do is figure out a good clean way to mount it to the existing holes. Im going to some of the hardware stores to look at different bolts, fasteners and bracketry to see if i can come up with something nice! Im looking to replicate this grill and come up with a nice mounting kit. It looks like i can probably get them made for roughly half the price they are selling for elsewhere!

the kit will include the grill and two lower bumper grills and mounting hardware....i'll keep you posted on what i come up with!


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Heres some pictures of me and my 76 impala Glasshouse in 1986 juiced front and back rolling on true classics


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 28 2006, 02:46 PM~5860389
> *aight guys this is what i've been working on the last couple days.........grill is sized the only thing i need to do is figure out a good clean way to mount it to the existing holes. Im going to some of the hardware stores to look at different bolts, fasteners and bracketry to  see if i can come up with something nice! Im looking to replicate this grill and come up with a nice mounting kit. It looks like i can probably get them made for roughly half the price they are selling for elsewhere!
> 
> the kit will include the grill and two lower bumper grills and mounting hardware....i'll keep you posted on what i come up with!
> ...


looks good homie, but in my opinion i think it would look even better if you billeted over the head lights too.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 28 2006, 03:46 PM~5860389
> *aight guys this is what i've been working on the last couple days.........grill is sized the only thing i need to do is figure out a good clean way to mount it to the existing holes. Im going to some of the hardware stores to look at different bolts, fasteners and bracketry to  see if i can come up with something nice! Im looking to replicate this grill and come up with a nice mounting kit. It looks like i can probably get them made for roughly half the price they are selling for elsewhere!
> 
> the kit will include the grill and two lower bumper grills and mounting hardware....i'll keep you posted on what i come up with!
> ...


OOh snap, that looks Good Homie, i wonder why nobody tries to do a replica of the stock Grill, if i didn't have a budget on my Ride i would definately look into it.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jul 28 2006, 07:35 PM~5861026
> *looks good homie, but in my opinion i think it would look even better if you billeted over the head lights too.....
> *


I agree


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Got these in the Mail Today. :cheesy: A big thanks to *TATTOO-76*. Good looking out Homie.  
I really like the Color on these Mirrors.  









A closer shot. Love the Color.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jul 28 2006, 02:46 PM~5860389
> *aight guys this is what i've been working on the last couple days.........grill is sized the only thing i need to do is figure out a good clean way to mount it to the existing holes. Im going to some of the hardware stores to look at different bolts, fasteners and bracketry to  see if i can come up with something nice! Im looking to replicate this grill and come up with a nice mounting kit. It looks like i can probably get them made for roughly half the price they are selling for elsewhere!
> the kit will include the grill and two lower bumper grills and mounting hardware....i'll keep you posted on what i come up with!
> *



looks really good All Day, what a coincidence, im workin on my grill too, did you use flatbar or tubing? i cant make it out, either way looks really clean so far good luck with the mount. I thought about over the headlights also but its been done and done well in the past (cough*cough*born in east la* cough* :biggrin 
and from what I've heard, no body likes a biter :0 :roflmao: 

on a side note that weatherstrip special place i mentioned before came though with flying colors almost half price of impala bobs and bang on... just fyi guys if your looking to replace your roof rail and door seals M

Lowrag nice flicks from the 80s of your house looked really good gonna get another? or still own it? :0


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

we may be selling this one soon , its pretty clean


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD ALL DAY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jul 28 2006, 04:06 PM~5860521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

GANGSTA AS FUCK HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 28 2006, 09:29 PM~5861476
> *we may be selling this one soon , its pretty clean
> 
> *


Looks nice. How much you letting her go for ?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

THANKS TATTOO76...I JUST BROUGHT IN THE MAIL....I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW CLEAN THESE PARTS ARE... :biggrin: 

I THINK I NEED TO GO SMURF NOW..... :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 29 2006, 12:05 PM~5864344
> *THANKS TATTOO76...I JUST BROUGHT IN THE MAIL....I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW CLEAN THESE PARTS ARE... :biggrin:
> 
> I THINK I NEED TO GO SMURF NOW..... :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


What you get, what you get? :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 29 2006, 11:23 AM~5864400
> *What you get, what you get? :cheesy:
> *



 heater core...air cleaner snorkel....door handles...locks....mint lighter...mint ash trays...and some og gm uncut keys :biggrin: 


mind you...all look brand spanking new....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

PICS OF THE GOODS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 29 2006, 12:39 PM~5864457
> * heater core...air cleaner snorkel....door handles...locks....mint lighter...mint ash trays...and some og gm uncut keys :biggrin:
> mind you...all look brand spanking new....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jul 29 2006, 07:58 PM~5864328
> *Looks nice. How much you letting her go for ?
> *


probly between 6-7 Gs ,,,, money talks :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *looks good homie, but in my opinion i think it would look even better if you billeted over the head lights too.....*



the grill on the black ghouse that covers the lights looks good......but for one it would be a little harder to recreate and two i asked myself why would i want to go and cover my converted 76 styled square lights. Plus cleaning the housings would probably be a bitch....you would have to remove the grill just about everytime you wash it.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *looks really good All Day, what a coincidence, im workin on my grill too, did you use flatbar or tubing? i cant make it out, either way looks really clean so far good luck with the mount. I thought about over the headlights also but its been done and done well in the past (cough*cough*born in east la* cough* biggrin.gif)
> and from what I've heard, no body likes a biter *




thanks man ! its aluminum flatbar.....got 4 feet of it and trimmed it down. Im not really big on the whole covering the headlights idea. After all thats why i converted to the 76 front end.....i want people to see them mugs!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 28 2006, 08:29 PM~5861476
> *we may be selling this one soon , its pretty clean
> 
> *



:0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUSSS UP JUST GOT BACK FROM THE EPICS CRUISE AT THE EATS A PIZZA, KOOL CRUISE BUT I CANT SAY THE SAME FOR THE FOOD AT THAT JOINT :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt. From another Topic.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN THAT FUCKS BAD


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:biggrin: nice


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

damn i hate big white walls.


it ruins the whole damn car. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

yup


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

I miss driving my Glasshouse.  

But so far so good, paint is only a few months away, if all goes well, I will be driving again by spring of 07 which isnt too far away. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0  




> _Originally posted by SMURF+Jul 31 2006, 09:43 PM~5879065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 1 2006, 02:20 AM~5879593
> *I miss driving my Glasshouse.
> 
> But so far so good, paint is only a few months away, if all goes well, I will be driving again by spring of 07 which isnt too far away.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Hell ya


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

THE WHOLE FAT WHITE WALL THING KILLS THE FUCKING CAR!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FAT WHITES ARE A NONO


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> :0
> :0 :0


i agree 
[/quote]
I was :0 more about the cars, didn't even cared about the wheels, just the color. :cheesy: Not my car so it's all good.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 1 2006, 12:20 AM~5879593
> *I miss driving my Glasshouse.
> 
> But so far so good, paint is only a few months away, if all goes well, I will be driving again by spring of 07 which isnt too far away.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


What happened to the picture?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 1 2006, 12:20 AM~5879593
> *I miss driving my Glasshouse.
> 
> But so far so good, paint is only a few months away, if all goes well, I will be driving again by spring of 07 which isnt too far away.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


o.k, i see it now.  You have any more pictures? I really like this Color. :cheesy:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

yo what up fellas.........

anyone know what the nylon styled wires under the dash are for......i found a black wire that had a metal connector on it that someone had twisted another wire around it. However when i cut the connector off to attach it to the other wire the right way..... it was white nylon.....WTF? 

whats that nylon wire for?

its under the dash where the area where the og radio goes......



oh yeah and thick gangsta whites look good on bombs with nice shiny chrome caps!!!!

As anyone ever seen 13" or 14" vogue tires????


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Aug 1 2006, 12:20 PM~5881123
> *yo what up fellas.........
> 
> anyone know what the nylon styled wires under the dash are for......i found a black wire that had  a metal connector on it that someone had twisted another wire around it. However when i cut the connector off to attach it to the other wire the right way..... it was white nylon.....WTF?
> ...



it connects to the ash tray light


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 1 2006, 12:15 PM~5881106
> *o.k, i see it now.  You have any more pictures? I really like this Color. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

WHAT YEAR ARE THESE IS THE FIRST A 74 AND THE GREEN A 75?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 1 2006, 10:08 AM~5881380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Correct. both Impala's


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 1 2006, 11:05 AM~5881357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Man, you're fucken crazy Tattoo, that Car was fucken beautiful just how it was. i'm not saying that it wont look as good, i'm sure you will defenetly make a master piece with all the stuff and knowledge you post on here, but damn that car was perfect in my opinion. If you didn't think it was, i just can't wait to see the how's going to turn out. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Aug 1 2006, 09:48 AM~5881612
> *Correct.  both Impala's
> *


DO CAPRICE'S LOOK THE SAME TOO?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 1 2006, 10:58 AM~5881672
> *DO CAPRICE'S LOOK THE SAME TOO?
> *


trim package is different, that
s all.....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THE TRIMS FOR THE QUATERS LOOK BAD ASS


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 1 2006, 01:48 PM~5881617
> *Man, you're fucken crazy Tattoo, that Car was fucken beautiful just how it was. i'm not saying that it wont look as good, i'm sure you will defenetly make a master piece with all the stuff and knowledge you post on here, but damn that car was perfect in my opinion. If you didn't think it was, i just can't wait to see the how's going to turn out. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


It was nice, but just wasnt custom. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 1 2006, 11:23 PM~5886697
> *It was nice, but just wasnt custom.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 1 2006, 10:58 AM~5881672
> *DO CAPRICE'S LOOK THE SAME TOO?
> *


Usually Impala's have "Chevy Emblems" on it and Caprice's have that "Crown Emblem" on it. It's weird a 74 Caprice and a 75 Impala look the same...... As do a 75 Caprice and a 76 Impala :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

actually impala has those rear tail lights all the way from 74 thru 76. caprice droped those tail lights after 74. if you put a 75 caprice clip on a 74 itll look like a 76 impala :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

ST. IDES AD FROM BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 2 2006, 06:24 PM~5891106
> *ST. IDES AD FROM BACK IN THE DAY
> *


Man, I remember when I was 14/15 we would get the older cats to buy us a case of St Ides 40 oz and drink 3 and throw up hahahahahah. Wow, sorry back to the topic


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

was up guys long time no post


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 2 2006, 06:45 PM~5891467
> *Man,  I remember when I was 14/15 we would get the older cats to buy us a case of St Ides 40 oz and drink 3 and throw up hahahahahah.  Wow, sorry back to the topic
> 
> 
> ...


MAN, THE GOOD OL DAYS!


----------



## regalsncaprices (Apr 17, 2006)

> > [
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 1 2006, 11:05 AM~5881357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit, thats clean, MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

They brought(spell) this in the Shop Yesterday to do it the right way.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: badass!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Set up shots. 
















That's it, i'll try to get some shots when it's done with the M&M treatment.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Also found this Little Guy on the Side of the Road stranded. Didn't know what was wrong with his Ride.:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

So since The GlassHouse is at the Paint Shop, i started tearing down my Little Boys Ride to get it ready for the same treatment as mine.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

I had already done some stuff to it, nothing major. Here are some shots of it.  









I had to do a seat for him cause he was too small to reach the Pedals. I can honestly say that My little Boy has been Riding since before he was one year Old. :biggrin:  









Also had some stuff Chromed and made a pull bar for it.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

The Car should be at the paint shop by Tomorrow along with the GlassHouse, this will be his little GlassCondo :biggrin: , I have some plans for it, next time it will have Spoke wheels and some other stuff, layed out.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: are you gonna candy flake that ranfla out??? then gold plate the hose and pedals???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JUST CAME ACROSS SOME 13' 72 SPOKES.... :biggrin: SHOULD I PUT THEM ON?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Aug 4 2006, 10:23 AM~5902114
> *:uh: are you gonna candy flake that ranfla out??? then gold plate the hose and pedals???
> *


I'm not a big Fan of GOld Plating anything Homie, the pedals have already been Chrome dipped and the Hose wont be on it no more. No Flake here.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 4 2006, 10:24 AM~5902119
> * JUST CAME ACROSS SOME 13' 72 SPOKES.... :biggrin: SHOULD I PUT THEM ON?
> *


You gots to put them On. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 4 2006, 09:27 AM~5902139
> *You gots to put them On. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: ......I'M NOT A BIG 13' FAN ON THESE CARS....BUT AT LEAST I KNOW REAL ONES ARE GONNA BE STRONGER THAN CHINAS..


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 4 2006, 10:29 AM~5902152
> *:biggrin: ......I'M NOT A BIG 13' FAN ON THESE CARS....BUT AT LEAST I KNOW REAL ONES ARE GONNA BE STRONGER THAN CHINAS..
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

AND THEY WOULD LOOK WAY MORE GANGSTER


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: we'll see how they look after i get this thing primered all one color....




 



i guess i'll just put the 100 spoke bumperkit on my other bucket...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalsncaprices_@Aug 2 2006, 07:59 PM~5891901
> *these mother fuckers are cleean
> *



wow. :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 4 2006, 12:29 PM~5902152
> *:biggrin: ......I'M NOT A BIG 13' FAN ON THESE CARS....BUT AT LEAST I KNOW REAL ONES ARE GONNA BE STRONGER THAN CHINAS..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

do 13s not look good on a 75-76 glasshouse? or are they just not safe any body got two diff pics to compare the look of each other size rim? Thanks


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 5 2006, 09:25 AM~5907483
> *do 13s not look good on a 75-76 glasshouse? or are they just not safe any body got two diff pics to compare the look of each other size rim? Thanks
> *


*ON 13's
<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/JUNK/untitledMedium1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

ON 14's (MINES :biggrin: )
<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03883Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

THEY BOTH LOOK GOOD!*


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:0 

dayum so many new posts.... and I wasnt gone all that long!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

THERE'S A ONE DOWN THE STREET WITH 13"S AND IT LOOKS FUNNY =\

I THINK THEY LOOK BETTER WITH 14"S


BUT IT AIN'T ABOUT "HOW GANGSTER U CAN BE" ITS ABOUT WHATEVER YOU LIKE AND WHATEVER YOU'RE COMFORTABLE WITH


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 5 2006, 04:28 PM~5908809
> *THERE'S A ONE DOWN THE STREET WITH 13"S AND IT LOOKS FUNNY =\
> 
> I THINK THEY LOOK BETTER WITH 14"S
> ...


Very true, i got my 13s but if i don't like how it Rides, i'll switch to 14s on a heart beat. I added a gang of weight(the right one) with the frame done and the batteries and soon a big custom sub Box, so i don't know how it's going to ride. I love driving my Rides everychance i get, so i want a confortable Ride, plus i have my little Boy and my Lady and i want them to enjoy Riding in the Car.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 5 2006, 10:15 PM~5909938
> *Very true, i got my 13s but if i don't like how it Rides, i'll switch to 14s on a heart beat. I added a gang of weight(the right one) with the frame done and the batteries and soon a big custom sub Box, so i don't know how it's going to ride. I love driving my Rides everychance i get, so i want a confortable Ride, plus i have my little Boy and my Lady and i want them to enjoy Riding in the Car.
> *


A LOADED DOWN GLASSHOUSE WILL BE REALLY FUCKING HEAVY. SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT WHEN IT COME TO HOW MUCH IS RIDING ON YOUR TIRES.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 4 2006, 11:15 AM~5902078
> *I had already done some stuff to it, nothing major. Here are some shots of it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I got 14x6 all around...And I know that people hate x6's but who really gives a fuck. I have my powder coated x6 chinas and all chrome x6 Daytons...But im like Smurf I drive my shit everywere last week I drove to Louisville, yesterday I drove it to the Lux show in Indiana and next weekend back to Louisville for USO picnic. And I don't think that 13's would let me drive as fast or as hard as the 14's do..IMO


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 6 2006, 07:42 AM~5911537
> *I got 14x6 all around...And I know that people hate x6's but who really gives a fuck. I have my powder coated x6 chinas and all chrome x6 Daytons...But im like Smurf I drive my shit everywere last week I drove to Louisville, yesterday I drove it to the Lux show in Indiana and next weekend back to Louisville for USO picnic. And I don't think that 13's would let me drive as fast or as hard as the 14's do..IMO
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: I GUESS I'LL HAVE 1 OF EACH....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Bump


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

*can someone tell me real quick just about how long a galsshouse is?
need it in order to get a shipping quote. thanks, appreciate it*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Anybody knows if a 75 Caprice front Grille fits a 76 Caprice? are they the same?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Check out this clean ass Landau on ebay.  
76 Caprice Landau


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 7 2006, 08:23 AM~5917350
> *Anybody knows if a 75 Caprice front Grille fits a 76 Caprice? are they the same?
> *


there the same 75 76 grills


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Aug 7 2006, 11:15 AM~5917700
> *there the same 75 76 grills
> *


Thanks Homie.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Aug 7 2006, 06:09 PM~5917230
> *can someone tell me real quick just about how long a galsshouse is?
> need it in order to get a shipping quote. thanks, appreciate it
> *



222.9 inches, I found out... just in case anyone else needs to know


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

DO YOU GUYS KNOW IF THE OLD STYLE MCLEANS OR TRU SPOKES(BOLT ONS) WILL RUB WITH SKIRTS...MY UNCLE HAS AN OLD SET IN MEXICO, IM THINKING ABOUT BRINGING THEM BACK


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

If they are x7's then I would say they will rub


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Aug 7 2006, 04:26 PM~5919575
> *DO YOU GUYS KNOW IF THE OLD STYLE MCLEANS OR TRU SPOKES(BOLT ONS) WILL RUB WITH SKIRTS...MY UNCLE HAS AN OLD SET IN MEXICO, IM THINKING ABOUT BRINGING THEM BACK
> *


Most of the 14x7s and 13x7s are going to Rub, regardless of the Brand, i've heard that Daytons and Zeniths don't Rub as bad, but they will as soon as you Cut the Car. But what do i know :biggrin: . 
Go to Pick Your Parts(half off) this weekend and pick up a Caddy Rear end for no more than $70 bucks, then you can put what ever you want on your Car.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 7 2006, 04:58 PM~5920035
> *Most of the 14x7s and 13x7s are going to Rub, regardless of the Brand, i've heard that Daytons and Zeniths don't Rub as bad, but they will as soon as you Cut the Car. But what do i know :biggrin: .
> Go to Pick Your Parts(half off) this weekend and pick up a Caddy Rear end for no more than $70 bucks, then you can put what ever you want on your Car.
> *


ill keep that im mind smurf


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Aug 7 2006, 08:56 PM~5921150
> *ill keep that im mind smurf
> *


  
LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED SOME HELP DOG, I'LL MEET YOU THERE AND HELP YOU OUT.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

NO RUBBING WITH A CAPRICE OR CADDY REAR!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

I figured I would post this up since its about a Glasshouse. Someone wanted to know the story, so I scanned this and posted it in Lowrider General.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 7 2006, 11:09 PM~5922205
> *I figured I would post this up since its about a Glasshouse. Someone wanted to know the story, so I scanned this and posted it in Lowrider General.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 8 2006, 12:00 PM~5924955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Anymore pictures? some side shots maybe. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

check this out?


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

this is a 1972 chevy impala conv. 
original conv.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice article tattoo...i was just watching a show on tv about how elvis used to buy cadillacs for everybody...people just looking in the front window of the dealer and he'd buy them one.... :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Aug 8 2006, 01:08 PM~5925268
> *X
> X
> check this out?
> *


 :uh: PLEASE DON'T POST THAT SHIT ON HERE AGAIN :uh: 






TO POST IN THIS TOPIC SHOUD BE PASSWORD PROTECTED!


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

hey i put a caddy rearend on my caprice and i was wondering how much u need to shorten the driveshaft cause the way it looks now when its layed out the driveshaft is all the way in the tranny so when i lock it up its probably going to smash the tranny up


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Aug 8 2006, 02:14 PM~5925681
> *hey i put a caddy rearend on my caprice and i was wondering how much u need to shorten the driveshaft cause the way it looks now when its layed out the driveshaft is all the way in the tranny so when i lock it up its probably going to smash the tranny up
> *


I FORGOT HOMIE. BUT GUAM, TATTOO, AND JOHNDMONSTER WILL KNOW I TOWED MINE TO A DRIVELINE SHOP AND THEY GAVE ME A NEW SHAFT (BALANCED) FOR $125


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 8 2006, 11:03 AM~5924968
> *:cheesy: Anymore pictures? some side shots maybe. :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


that's new from Royal Image outta Canada chapter, he just finished it at 5am day of move in and drove about 6 hours to get there in time.... 
much props and love goes out to Dan Tuna Can for all the hard work in getting the beautiful glasshouse done in short time for the Portland LRM show.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 9 2006, 12:54 AM~5930514
> *that's new from Royal Image outta Canada chapter, he just finished it at 5am day of move in and drove about 6 hours to get there in time....
> much props and love goes out to Dan Tuna Can for all the hard work in getting the beautiful glasshouse done in short time for the Portland LRM show.
> *


IT LOOKS REALLY NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 8 2006, 02:14 PM~5925680
> *:uh: PLEASE DON'T POST THAT SHIT ON HERE AGAIN :uh:
> TO POST IN THIS TOPIC SHOUD BE PASSWORD PROTECTED!
> *



haha this *****


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 9 2006, 04:37 PM~5935242
> *haha this *****
> *


IT IS SACRED GROUND..........ON THE INTERNET


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2006, 08:31 AM~5932248
> *IT LOOKS REALLY NICE! :biggrin:
> *


dawg, he still has a bunch more little details to take care of before he's completely happy, but yeah your right i was like DAMN thats tight as F.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2006, 09:28 PM~5938206
> *IT IS SACRED GROUND..........ON THE INTERNET
> *


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 10 2006, 01:15 AM~5939289
> *
> *


Sup HarborPhil!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Aug 10 2006, 01:18 AM~5939303
> *Sup HarborPhil!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 sup bro...whats up with your 74'?...my nephew is looking for one...or was?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I THINK THERES A 76 FOR SALE PHIL GO TO FOR SALE SOME GUY NAMED "SAUL" IS SELLING IT HES FROM BURBANK


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

So i purchased this piece, just to find out that it doesn't fit my 76 Caprice. :uh: 









The Guy had it listed for a 76 Caprice 4dr., but i think this fits the 75 - 76 Impalas Only.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

It's in very good shape, no cracks on the plastic and the stainless is very straight, very minor dents. If anybody needs one let me know. And if anybody has the correct one for the 76 Caprice for sale let me know. Thanks.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's what it should have looked like(see the diference) I hate when people list stuff wrong. And swear that it's the one you're talking about. :angry:

















Here's the two together.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

My Sons Car, ready for the Body Shop, Baby Glass In the Making.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 10 2006, 09:20 AM~5940525
> *So i purchased this piece, just to find out that it doesn't fit my 76 Caprice. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH DO YOU WANT FOR IT DOGG, I THINK IT WILL FIT MY 74


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 10 2006, 02:00 AM~5939408
> * sup bro...whats up with your 74'?...my nephew is looking for one...or was?
> *


Might be trading it.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Aug 10 2006, 10:57 AM~5940708
> *HOW MUCH DO YOU WANT FOR IT DOGG, I THINK IT WILL FIT MY 74
> *


You have a rear Shot of your 74? I'll tell you if it fits. We'll talk after.  
This thing is clean no cracks and no serious dents on the trim, to bad it doesn't fit my Ride.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 THAT WILL FIT A 74' IMPALA MR.GROOVE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 10 2006, 01:17 PM~5941689
> *:0 THAT WILL FIT A 74' IMPALA MR.GROOVE
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks, i knew that the Big Dogs on here would know right away.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 10 2006, 12:17 PM~5941689
> *:0 THAT WILL FIT A 74' IMPALA MR.GROOVE
> 
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO PHIL....SO WASSUP SMURF DO WE HAVE A DEAL, HIT ME UP, I LOST MY PHONE SO I DONT HAVE YOUR # ANYMORE


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:uh: is it just me or does everyone have electrical lighting issues? it seems I'ver just became the proud new owner of the rare "4 corner brakelight" option and "highbeams = see ya later turnsignals and tailight" feature


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Aug 10 2006, 01:45 PM~5942252
> *:uh: is it just me or does everyone have electrical lighting issues? it seems I'ver just became the proud new owner of the rare "4 corner brakelight" option and "highbeams = see ya later turnsignals and tailight" feature
> *


I DIDNT GET ALL THAT U SAID MAIDEN, BUT YEAH I HAD A GRIP OF ELEC. PROBLEMS....AND WHEN I FIXED SOMETHING ELSE....THE ELEC. PROBLEMS KINDA FIXED THEMSELVES

I THINK THAT CAR IS HAUNTED


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Aug 10 2006, 02:07 PM~5942012
> *THANKS FOR THE INFO PHIL....SO WASSUP SMURF DO WE HAVE A DEAL, HIT ME UP, I LOST MY PHONE SO I DONT HAVE YOUR # ANYMORE
> *


Anytime Dog, ya sabes.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

im going to clean all the grounds up overspray etc, it seems when one things fixed something else goes crazy, haunted house for sure


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MINE HAD A FEW ALSO BUT THERE GOING AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i still got that 76 caprice clip up for trade for a continental kit, you cant beat that :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Aug 10 2006, 03:51 PM~5942972
> *im going to clean all the grounds up  overspray etc, it seems when one things fixed something else goes crazy, haunted house for sure
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

'HAUNTED HOUSE'


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

mine was old ass fuses, they were still good with an ohm meter but for some reason fucked shit up, fixed my problems when i changed them with new ones....


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

WILL FRONT WHEEL WELL MOLDINGS FROM A 76 FIT A 74


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Aug 11 2006, 02:47 PM~5949034
> *WILL FRONT WHEEL WELL MOLDINGS FROM A 76 FIT A 74
> *


Don't know, but i know there's some front wheel moldings for a 74 on ebay. I'll see if i can find the link.  
You have a connect for the ones for a 76? I need some too. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

An Older Picture.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 11 2006, 05:38 PM~5949360
> *An Older Picture.
> 
> 
> ...


  just doesn't look right on 3 in a glasshouse but that's me


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 11 2006, 02:07 PM~5949143
> *Don't know, but i know there's some front wheel moldings for a 74 on ebay. I'll see if i can find the link.
> You have a connect for the ones for a 76? I need some too. :biggrin:
> *


I GOT SOME FROM A 76, HAVENT CHECKED IF THEY FIT THOUGH...ILL LET YOU KNOW SMURF...I GOT YOU, YA SAVES


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 11 2006, 02:38 PM~5949360
> *An Older Picture.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FROM OUR VEGAS CHAPTER :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Aug 11 2006, 04:53 PM~5949809
> *I GOT SOME FROM A 76, HAVENT CHECKED IF THEY FIT THOUGH...ILL LET YOU KNOW SMURF...I GOT YOU, YA SAVES
> *


Good looking out Homie.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Aug 11 2006, 04:55 PM~5949820
> *THATS FROM OUR VEGAS CHAPTER :biggrin:
> *


What's the set up on that? Do you know?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 11 2006, 04:38 PM~5949360
> *An Older Picture.
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN :0 .....I have never seen one get up that high...That is crazy


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, 505 Majestics</span>*

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHAT'S CRACKIN FAM*


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

hey maiden...ive located a 76 full clip...but do you know of any clean dashes in our area?? i missed out on that mint 76 4door that TUNA used to build his hardtop. ONE LOVE TO GLASSHOUSE FEST!!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

up


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

link for the 74' wheel molding?




:biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 11 2006, 01:38 PM~5949360
> *An Older Picture.
> 
> 
> ...



thats what im f--king talking about a mean ass 3-wheel :worship:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Aug 11 2006, 12:47 PM~5949034
> *WILL FRONT WHEEL WELL MOLDINGS FROM A 76 FIT A 74
> *



70-76 wheel well moldings will fit so if you see them snach them up their getting hard to find in good condition or nos


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Aug 12 2006, 03:13 AM~5952166
> *70-76 wheel well moldings will fit so if you see them snach them up their getting hard to find in good condition or nos
> *


71-76

not 70


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 12 2006, 05:09 AM~5952608
> *71-76
> 
> not 70
> *


Damn i guess i'm fucked. :biggrin: Snatch them up Mr.Groove83 Don't sleep on it, if by anychance you don't want them, we can always be Glad to take them. :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 12 2006, 07:28 AM~5952825
> *Damn i guess i'm fucked. :biggrin:  Snatch them up Mr.Groove83 Don't sleep on it, if by anychance you don't want them, we can always be Glad to take them. :biggrin:
> *


i got 3 front molding as of right now dogg...the dude i got them from owes me one...when i get ill hook you up with a pair


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 11 2006, 07:55 PM~5950970
> *hey maiden...ive located a 76 full clip...but do you know of any clean dashes in our area?? i missed out on that mint 76 4door that TUNA used to build his hardtop. ONE LOVE TO GLASSHOUSE FEST!!!!!
> *


Dino I got your dash right here partna! gimme a shout


----------



## Mz.Cracker (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Aug 12 2006, 12:08 AM~5952151
> *thats what im f--king talking about a mean ass 3-wheel :worship:
> *


it might not look like it but that is driving straight he hit one of my homeboys ride three wheeling just like that he was driving straight and the front of the ride past him but the quarter panel hit my homies front end and fucked the quarter panel all up


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Aug 12 2006, 10:05 AM~5953018
> *i got 3 front molding as of right now dogg...the dude i got them from owes me one...when i get ill hook you up with a pair
> *


Goodlooking out Dog, hit me up about that piece i have. You got my Number.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

So i went to the JunkYard today and picked up a Double Hump Tranny Crossmember for my Ride. :cheesy: 
*Also anybody interested in one? I picked up an extra one, perfect for running a Dual Exaust with out any modifications. I'll post some pictures as soon as i get a chance.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*OOPS, i need to know by Tomorrow morning or else i'm going to shoot it to one of my Homies, i just want to give the GlassHomies first dips.   *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 12 2006, 01:30 PM~5953797
> *So i went to the JunkYard today and picked up a Double Hump Tranny Crossmember for my Ride. :cheesy:
> Also anybody interested in one? I picked up an extra one, perfect for running a Dual Exaust with out any modifications. I'll post some pictures as soon as i get a chance.
> *


how much shipped to 75067


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 12 2006, 01:56 PM~5953890
> *how much shipped to 75067
> *


What's up Homie, i don't know what the shipping charge is, if you really want it i'll hold it and find out on Monday at my Job, and let you know.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 12 2006, 09:32 PM~5953804
> *OOPS, i need to know by Tomorrow morning or else i'm going to shoot it to one of my Homies, i just want to give the GlassHomies first dips.
> *



you got a PM


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Aug 12 2006, 10:58 AM~5953637
> *Dino I got your dash right here partna! gimme a shout
> *


just like that..new dash pad, super clean. 60 dollars.great deal. matt, thanks patna  :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 12 2006, 01:56 PM~5953890
> *how much shipped to 75067
> *


Sorry Homie, another one of the Glasshouse Homies came and scooped that shit up with the quickness yeterday, right after i put it on here.  Made me a cool offer. But don't trip, to all that have PM me i'll take care of you, one of my Hobbies is JunkYard Hopping so i'll find some more for sure, just give me some time.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

FOR ALL YOU GLASSHOUSE FANATICS I HAVE ONE FOR SALE GO TO THE FOR SALE PAGE YOU WILL SEE IT UNDER 1976 IMPALA CUSTOM IM TAKING OFFERS CAUSE I HAVE TO SELL IT QUICK DUE TO MOVING EXPENSES AND NOWHERE TO PARK IT SO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO SMURF HOW MUTCH DID THE CADDY REAR END COST YA????


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Aug 11 2006, 04:38 PM~5949360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! I'm sorry but that shit looks bomb hanging that 3 like it is :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ALREADY


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

yo fellas.......i swapped out the gas tank in my 75 yesterday........just wanted to let you guys know that the sending units are different. The 76 unit has what looks to be an extra return hose coming from it. So basically the 76 has 3 lines coming from it and the 75 has 2 lines coming from it. Thought i would post this up just in case someone is thinking about doing this swap and trip out when they see the extra line. I used the sending unit from my old gas tank on the new one. However the 76 float seems to sit a bit deeper then the 75 cuz when i tried to put the 76 unit on the 75 tank it hits the bottom of the tank. I hope my gas gauge reads correctly!


i'll keep you posted on how it works!


good looking out on the tank 76glasshouse!!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hey yall I just wanted to let yall know real quick that I might have a hook up 
on those og tranny supports for duals. They came with the 454 V8 cars by the way!

Everyone who wants one just holla at me. Mike


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass_old (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Aug 14 2006, 06:50 PM~5964453
> *hey yall I just wanted to let yall know real quick that I might have a hook up
> on those og tranny supports for duals. They came with the 454 V8 cars by the way!
> 
> ...



Since I'll be a juiced glass rider soon I thought I gotta change my screen name on here.
My plan is to un-juice my mercedes, get rid of the 4dr and step up to some real oldschool shit. 
More on that soon, gonna be hella nice! :biggrin: 

*But still as I said above, I might have a few sets of those tranny supports available soon! PMs to this screen name plz.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THANKS ALL DAY I MIGHT HAVE TO SWAP MINE SOON TOO CUS MY GAS GAUGE NEVER REALLY MOVES THE OTHER DAY I PUT $30 IN GAS AND THE THING DIDNT EVEN MOVE, OHH AND GLASSHOUSE DONT THINK I FORGOT BOUT THE TRAY I JUST BEEN FUCKING REAL BIZZZY IAM FOR SURE ROLL BY UR PAD THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 14 2006, 11:36 AM~5965156
> *THANKS ALL DAY I MIGHT HAVE TO SWAP MINE SOON TOO CUS MY GAS GAUGE NEVER REALLY MOVES THE OTHER DAY I PUT $30 IN GAS AND THE THING DIDNT EVEN MOVE, OHH AND GLASSHOUSE DONT THINK I FORGOT BOUT THE TRAY I JUST BEEN FUCKING REAL BIZZZY IAM FOR SURE ROLL BY UR PAD THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *


30 bones in gas ferny! no wonder it didnt move! :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FUCK YOU FUCKER THAT WAS LIKE FUCKING 10-15 GAL OF GAS DICK IT SHOULD HAVE MOVED SOMETHING


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Aug 14 2006, 08:47 AM~5964432
> *yo fellas.......i swapped out the gas tank in my 75 yesterday........just wanted to let you guys know that the sending units are different. The 76 unit has what looks to be an extra return hose coming from it. So basically the 76 has 3 lines coming from it and the 75 has 2 lines coming from it. Thought i would post this up just in case someone is thinking about doing this swap and trip out when they see the extra line. I used the sending unit from my old gas tank on the new one. However the 76 float seems to sit a bit deeper then the 75 cuz when i tried to put the 76 unit on the 75 tank it hits the bottom of the tank. I hope my gas gauge reads correctly!
> i'll keep you posted on how it works!
> good looking out on the tank 76glasshouse!!!!
> *



just reuse your sending unit that came out of the 75 and put it in the 76 gastank


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

ANY ONE GOT ANY EXTRA CARB PARTS...I NEED THE ROD THAT COMES OUT OF THE CHOKE THERMOSTAT..I BOUGHT IT NEW BUT IT DIDNT COME WITH THE ROD, ANY IDEA OF WHERE I CAN GET IT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

CALL A CARB SHOP?????


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 14 2006, 02:44 PM~5966592
> *CALL A CARB SHOP?????
> *


i did they said i would have to take it off an old one :angry:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

KEEP CALLING AROUND ONE OF THEM IS BOUND TO HAVE SOME OLD SHIT LYING AROUND


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 14 2006, 02:59 PM~5966678
> *KEEP CALLING AROUND ONE OF THEM IS BOUND TO HAVE SOME OLD SHIT LYING AROUND
> *


im gonna try a paisa shop, they always got shit lying around :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

CALL THIS PLACE MY DAD WOULD ALWAYS DEAL WITH THEM

M & M Carburetor Company (213) 748-7261 1945 S Flower St, Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 14 2006, 03:01 PM~5966692
> *CALL THIS PLACE MY DAD WOULD ALWAYS DEAL WITH THEM
> 
> M & M Carburetor Company (213) 748-7261 1945 S Flower St, Los Angeles, CA
> *


cool thanks


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NO PROBLEM


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 14 2006, 03:07 PM~5966733
> * NO PROBLEM
> *


get to work ferny!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Aug 14 2006, 04:00 PM~5966687
> *im gonna try a paisa shop, they always got shit lying around :biggrin:
> *


I got some stuff laying around, but i don't know shit about engines and carbs, There for i don't know what you're looking for. :uh: On another hand, you're always welcome to come and check out what i have and see if you find what you need.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Aug 14 2006, 04:00 PM~5966687
> *im gonna try a paisa shop, they always got shit lying around :biggrin:
> *


wtf. :angry: Fucking server.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 14 2006, 11:46 AM~5965232
> *30 bones in gas ferny! no wonder it didnt move!  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: no shit! like 3 gallons worth :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OK G-HOUSE RIDERS DO ANYBODY WANT TO BUY A 76 FRONT CLIP OR NO ANYONE WHO NEEDS 1, BEFORE I PUT IT UP ON E BAY AND SEE WHAT IT DEW, LIKE I SAID WILL TRADE IT FOR A CONTINENTAL KIT, I THINK THATS A GREAT DEAL, BUT LET ME KNOW


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy+Aug 14 2006, 10:50 AM~5964453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*HEY YOU CAN PM A MOD AND HAVE YOUR NAME CHANGED WITHOUT CREATING A NEW PROFILE. FYI*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 14 2006, 09:59 PM~5968632
> *OK G-HOUSE RIDERS DO ANYBODY WANT TO BUY A 76 FRONT CLIP OR NO ANYONE WHO NEEDS 1, BEFORE I PUT IT UP ON E BAY AND SEE WHAT IT DEW, LIKE I SAID WILL TRADE IT FOR A CONTINENTAL KIT, I THINK THATS A GREAT DEAL, BUT LET ME KNOW
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 14 2006, 09:26 PM~5968865
> *
> *


HAVE YOU HAD ANY OFFERS?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah alote but all fell threw or just havent got back to me


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 14 2006, 11:25 PM~5968856
> *HEY YOU CAN PM A MOD AND HAVE YOUR NAME CHANGED WITHOUT CREATING A NEW PROFILE. FYI
> *


you will have to PM Gary. but I have done it before, its no problem.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 15 2006, 05:21 AM~5970529
> *you will have to PM Gary. but I have done it before, its no problem.
> *


OH I THOUGHT ANY MOD COULD DO IT. OOPS, BUT THANKS.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 15 2006, 04:40 AM~5970489
> *yeah alote but all fell threw or just havent got back to me
> *


Homie i told you before that if you want a serious offer, you need to take some up and close pictures of the Clip and post them up, the only shot you have of it is far away, i would like to see what i'm buying before any serious offers. Just my 2.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 15 2006, 09:55 AM~5971463
> *Homie i told you before that if you want a serious offer, you need to take some up and close pictures of the Clip and post them up, the only shot you have of it is far away, i would like to see what i'm buying before any serious offers. Just my 2.
> *


AIN'T NO ONE GONNA TRADE HIM A 5TH WHEEL KIT FOR ONE EITHER. WANTS TOO MUCH FOR IT. IT IS ONLY WORTH $150 TOPPS

AND THAT IS MY $.02


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 15 2006, 04:21 AM~5970529
> *you will have to PM Gary. but I have done it before, its no problem.
> *



 this guy would know...... :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 15 2006, 09:52 AM~5972103
> *AIN'T NO ONE GONNA TRADE HIM A 5TH WHEEL KIT FOR ONE EITHER. WANTS TOO MUCH FOR IT. IT IS ONLY WORTH $150 TOPPS
> 
> AND THAT IS MY $.02
> *



I 2XXXX THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 15 2006, 02:12 PM~5972297
> * this guy would know...... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

my "ogcaddy" name is still ogcaddy, i just dont use it much, i had it changed to "waitingforthesun" then I had it changed back to ogcaddy and it is still active with just over 10,000 posts since 2002.

this name started out as "Notorious67" then was changed to "Notorious76" and now this, and it will stay. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GNC Gangzta_@Dec 3 2003, 03:13 PM~1360601
> *One 4 y'all
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SO YALL SAYING A 76 CAPRICE FRONT CLIP IS ONLY WORTH 150, THAT DONT EVEN SOUNF RIGHT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 15 2006, 07:54 PM~5975406
> *SO YALL SAYING A 76 CAPRICE FRONT CLIP IS ONLY WORTH 150, THAT DONT EVEN SOUNF RIGHT
> *



I get them for free from cats who derby :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IM PRETTY SURE IF I WAS COOL WITH THEM CRAZZY WHITE FOLKS I WOULD GET THEM FREE TOO


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 15 2006, 08:46 PM~5976108
> *I get them for free from cats who derby  :0
> *


HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 75067

(NOT FOR ME BUT A FELLOW CLUB BROTHER)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OK I WOULD TRADE ONLY CUZ THE SHIPPING IS GOING TO KILL ME, WHAT YALL GOT TO OFFER THEN


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 15 2006, 08:54 PM~5976152
> *OK I WOULD TRADE ONLY CUZ THE SHIPPING IS GOING TO KILL ME, WHAT YALL GOT TO OFFER THEN
> *


$150 THATS PRETTY MUCH IT....................SHIPPED AND THAT IS FOR MY BRO SO I WILL HAVE TO DOUBLE CHECK WITH HIM.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IF I DO THAT IM ONLY PROBLY GOING TO MAKE $50 OFF THE CLIPP FUCK THAT SHIT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 15 2006, 08:59 PM~5976185
> *IF I DO THAT IM ONLY PROBLY GOING TO MAKE $50 OFF THE CLIPP FUCK THAT SHIT
> *


WELL HOW MUCH YOU THINK YOU GONNA PROFIT?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

AT LEAST A 100 - 150 OR SUMTHIN


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 15 2006, 09:16 PM~5976301
> *AT LEAST A 100 - 150 OR SUMTHIN
> *


AND YOU WANT TO ADD SHIPPING ON TOP OF THAT. THAT SHIS IS JUST GOING TO ROT IN YOUR POSSESSION. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 15 2006, 09:37 PM~5976463
> *:uh:
> *


I AM JUST BEING HONEST, YOU SHOULD SEE THAT SINCE YOU CAN'T SEEM TO GET RID OF IT. IT IS BECASUE YOUR PRICE IS TOO HIGH.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

i bought a euro front cilp from skim on ebay for 250 i think and it only coast 55.oo to ship it so if i were to give you 160 you'll walk away with 100 not 50.00 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Aug 16 2006, 12:06 AM~5977710
> *i bought a euro front cilp from skim on ebay for 250 i think and it only coast 55.oo to ship it so if i were to give you 160 you'll walk away with 100 not 50.00 :0
> *



there you go..thats not a bad deal homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

let me see how much shipping is and get better pics then damnnnn lol


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

ha well not to stir the pot, but im pretty sure i paid like 350 for mine off here,maybe even more with shipping, and many parts had to be pick n filed as well as needing new headlight buckets completely. Granted I was hard pressed at the time to hook one up on a paint deadline but still.

Now that i too have some derby "friends" :cheesy: :nono: I can sorta breathe easy

also they seem to be much harder to find out here which made it an easier decision to break off a bit more for one, I dunno if it was all clean i would think on it but def need some pics of whats going on


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup maiden, your roof is crazzy sick bra


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

i feel ya maiden...i spent like $100 just for headlight buckets..trim.. grill and fender trims...that i needed....i'd been better off if i could of found a whole clip..  



shit..i just ripped out all my interior...carpet and all...i guess i'm gonna redo all of it now.. :biggrin: 


:cheesy: who's got some doors?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i guess i cant please everyone


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 16 2006, 02:22 AM~5977970
> *i guess i cant please everyone
> *


All i'm saying is pictures speak louder than words Homie, if you would post new pictures of it, showing that nothing is cracked, that it's in such a condition that is worth the money you want, people would buy it. But if you keep coming on here and all you have to show is a far ass picture of it still on the car, people are not going to offer you much. Just my other 2. :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 16 2006, 09:10 AM~5979204
> *All i'm saying is pictures speak louder than words Homie, if you would post new pictures of it, showing that nothing is cracked, that it's in such a condition that is worth the money you want, people would buy it. But if you keep coming on here and all you have to show is a far ass picture of it still on the car, people are not going to offer you much. Just my other 2. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 16 2006, 10:26 AM~5979325
> *
> *


Q-vo, Travieson, long time homie. Stay up.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 16 2006, 10:10 AM~5979204
> *All i'm saying is pictures speak louder than words Homie, if you would post new pictures of it, showing that nothing is cracked, that it's in such a condition that is worth the money you want, people would buy it. But if you keep coming on here and all you have to show is a far ass picture of it still on the car, people are not going to offer you much. Just my other 2. :biggrin:
> *


WE GOT AT LEAST $0.06 ON IT NOW PERTTY SOON WE WE'LL ALL BE ABLE TO AFFORD IT :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

ANYONE GOT AN EXTRA GRILL FOR A 74??


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Can someone recommend some nice mild Headers for my Ride, i was going to use my stock manifolds but i think it's better to just run some headers since i'm having a new exaust system and flowmasters put on. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 16 2006, 04:13 AM~5977939
> *sick bra
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2006, 01:21 PM~5979736
> *WE GOT AT LEAST $0.06 ON IT NOW PERTTY SOON WE WE'LL ALL BE ABLE TO AFFORD IT :biggrin:
> *


well, im gonna add my $0.02 I bought an item off ebay for 10 bux one time, it looked like shit, dirty, oily, greasy finger prints all over it, etc etc.


I cleaned it up, oiled all the surfaces, and basically had the item gleaming and looking brand new, and took some very high quality pics and sold the item for over $100 on ebay.


it was like a $100 profit and it took me less than 30 minutes to clean and take pics.




shit, now thats $0.08. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 16 2006, 03:45 PM~5981329
> *well, im gonna add my $0.02 I bought an item off ebay for 10 bux one time, it looked like shit, dirty, oily, greasy finger prints all over it, etc etc.
> I cleaned it up, oiled all the surfaces, and basically had the item gleaming and looking brand new, and took some very high quality pics and sold the item for over $100 on ebay.
> it was like a $100 profit and it took me less than 30 minutes to clean and take pics.
> ...


HOPE I DIDN'T BUY THAT!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 15 2006, 09:53 PM~5976142
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 75067
> 
> (NOT FOR ME BUT A FELLOW CLUB BROTHER)
> *



I will see what I can do for ya homie......I think I have a 76 caprice header grill and bezels @ the paint shop but everytime I go thier I forget to look....I will not get thier till next week....I have a few shows I need to hit this weekend


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 16 2006, 01:35 PM~5981004
> *Can someone recommend some nice mild Headers for my Ride, i was going to use my stock manifolds but i think it's better to just run some headers since i'm having a new exaust system and flowmasters put on. Any suggestions? Thanks.
> *


its may be just me, but i don't like headers.... they burn up gaskets to often cause the bolts back off, they burn up your starter cause they sit to close.... 

i'm runny mu stock exhaust manifold and it does me just fine....


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

IVE GOT SOME HEDMAN AND HADNT HAD ANY PROBLEMS JUST MAKE SURE U USE THE SMALL HEADED BOLTS THEY SELL AT PEPBOYS


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

USE COPPER GASKETS TOO


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*I NEED THE FOLLOWING..........[/i]*

*A SET OF TAILLIGHTS FOR A '75,'76 CAPRICE, IN GOOD SHAPE AND A LICENCE PLATE TUB AS WELL.*

THEY ARE FOR A CLUB BROTHER WHO IS TRYING TO GET A HIS RIDE DONE IN TIME FOR VEGAS. ANY HELP WILL BE APPRICIATED


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

I GOT THAT BUT DONT KNOW WHAT IT WOULD COST TO SHIP THERE FROM N.C.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Aug 16 2006, 08:47 PM~5983087
> *I GOT THAT BUT  DONT KNOW WHAT IT WOULD COST TO SHIP THERE FROM N.C.
> *


ANY PICS?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 16 2006, 07:50 PM~5982739
> *its may be just me, but i don't like headers.... they burn up gaskets to often cause the bolts back off, they burn up your starter cause they sit to close....
> 
> i'm runny mu stock exhaust manifold and it does me just fine....
> *


coo, thanks for the info.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Aug 16 2006, 08:20 PM~5982879
> *IVE GOT SOME HEDMAN AND HADNT HAD ANY PROBLEMS JUST MAKE SURE U USE THE SMALL HEADED BOLTS THEY SELL AT PEPBOYS
> *


Thanks i was looking at some headmans, don't know yet. But good looking out.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2006, 09:08 PM~5983248
> *ANY PICS?
> *


I have this one that the Homie Mr.Groove83 is supposed to pick up, but i'll keep you posted.  
















Can't find better than this, shit's perfect, too bad it didn't fit my Ride. :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 16 2006, 10:12 PM~5983701
> *I have this one that the Homie Mr.Groove83 is supposed to pick up, but i'll keep you posted.
> 
> 
> ...


I AM LOOKING FOR "CAPRICE" PARTS THAT WON'T WORK RIGHT?


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

i have a 76 caprice tail section complete I believe but shippin might be a pain from here, If a last resort I can look into it for ya Dirty


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

ILL TAKE PICS TONITE


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Aug 16 2006, 01:38 PM~5980583
> *ANYONE GOT AN EXTRA GRILL FOR A 74??
> *


i got one for a 74 caprice


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Aug 17 2006, 12:57 AM~5984647
> *i have a 76 caprice tail section complete I believe but shippin might be a pain from here, If a last resort I can look into it for ya Dirty
> *


PLEASE DO SHIPPING WILL BE TO N.M. NOT DALLAS THE HOMIE NEEDS IT FOR VEGAS SO DO WHAT YOU CAN. THANKS BRO


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2006, 10:41 PM~5983874
> *I AM LOOKING FOR "CAPRICE" PARTS THAT WON'T WORK RIGHT?
> *


Yea it wont work, only Impalas i think.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Aug 17 2006, 12:57 AM~5984647
> *i have a 76 caprice tail section complete I believe but shippin might be a pain from here, If a last resort I can look into it for ya Dirty
> *


Ooh shit i'm still looking for one too, can you post some pictures of what you have, thanks.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 16 2006, 09:12 PM~5983701
> *I have this one that the Homie Mr.Groove83 is supposed to pick up, but i'll keep you posted.
> 
> 
> ...


ill give you a call tonite dogg


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

ANY ONE HAVE WINDOW WIPES OR A FRONT GLASS FOR A 75 RAG?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Aug 17 2006, 02:47 PM~5987985
> *ANY ONE HAVE WINDOW WIPES OR A FRONT GLASS FOR A 75 RAG?
> *


I got an extra set of window wipers for a 75 rag $ 30.00 plus shipping


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

yo dirty i have the tailights that came off of my 75 rag.....they are decent but definately not show.......i'll see if i can post up some pics of them and you can let me know if they will work for your homie or not......


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Aug 17 2006, 03:27 PM~5988267
> *yo dirty i have the tailights that came off of my 75 rag.....they are decent but definately not show.......i'll see if i can post up some pics of them and you can let me know if they will work for your homie or not......
> *


POST SOME PICS "JDM" HAS A SET WE ARE WORKING A DEAL ON BUT EVEN IF I DON'T GET YOURS I AM SURE THERE IS ANOTHER GLASSHOUSE RIDER NEEDING THEM


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

hey does anyone have the cable remote rear mirror for the passenger side on a 75 76 caprice I need the chrome one thanks A.S.P :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 17 2006, 04:54 PM~5988948
> *POST SOME PICS "JDM" HAS A SET WE ARE WORKING A DEAL ON BUT EVEN IF I DON'T GET YOURS I AM SURE THERE IS ANOTHER GLASSHOUSE RIDER NEEDING THEM
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

One of the new LAYITLOW members, from another topic.


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

This is my new Glasshouse I picked up from my homie...Please help me find moldings and a new grill...Thanks


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

ANY ONE KNOW IF THE FRONT WINDOW OF A 75 RAG IS THE SAME
AS A H/T OF ANY OTHER YR. OR EVEN A 4D??????????


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Aug 17 2006, 06:55 PM~5989791
> *ANY ONE KNOW IF THE FRONT WINDOW OF A 75 RAG IS THE SAME
> AS A H/T OF ANY OTHER YR. OR EVEN A 4D??????????
> *


SOMEONE ELSE ASKED THAT AND TATTOO-76 KNOWS THE ANSWER


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 17 2006, 05:48 PM~5989345
> *One of the new LAYITLOW members, from another topic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*I LOVE THAT BLUE, THE HOUSE IS SICK!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 17 2006, 05:58 PM~5989811
> *SOMEONE ELSE ASKED THAT AND TATTOO-76 KNOWS THE ANSWER
> *


THANKS "M"


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 17 2006, 07:48 PM~5989345
> *One of the new LAYITLOW members, from another topic.
> 
> 
> ...


Veery nice  Whose the owner ? :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 17 2006, 06:00 PM~5989444
> *This is my new Glasshouse I picked up from my homie...Please help me find moldings and a new grill...Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


*GRILL*

AS FAR AS MOULDINGS GOOD LUCK THERE ARE A LOT OF US LOOKING FOR THEM INCLUDING MYSELF. IF YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT THE SIDE MOULDINGS

WELCOME TO THE FAM


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Aug 17 2006, 07:01 PM~5989841
> *THANKS "M"
> *


  ANYTIME


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 17 2006, 08:58 PM~5989811
> *SOMEONE ELSE ASKED THAT AND TATTOO-76 KNOWS THE ANSWER
> *


I FORGOT. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 17 2006, 07:27 PM~5990011
> *I FORGOT.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


WHAT????  

I THINK THAT THEY WERE DIFFERENT BUT ALL GM CONVERTABLES OF THAT TIME WORKED. 

SOUND RIGHT?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 17 2006, 03:48 PM~5989345
> *One of the new LAYITLOW members, from another topic.
> 
> 
> ...



are these 13's with a radial tire or 14's with 5.20s?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I GOT MOLDINGS OFF MY 76 BUT JUST MISSING 1 INSERT FOR THE FRONT RIGHT FENDER, AND GOT AN EXTRA CHROM MIRROR


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ALSO GOT FRONT AND REAR BUMPERS WITH NO RUBBER GUARD ON THEM GOTS BUTTONS, GOT TRUNK , HOOD


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 17 2006, 09:30 PM~5990030
> *WHAT????
> 
> I THINK THAT THEY WERE DIFFERENT BUT ALL GM CONVERTABLES OF THAT TIME WORKED.
> ...


All GM verts are the same 71-76, caddy and chevy and all the other gm makes too.



and the hardtops are different, but I cant remember if the 2 and 4 door hard tops are the same or not.



but definately the very is a totally different beast all together.


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 17 2006, 05:00 PM~5989444
> *This is my new Glasshouse I picked up from my homie...Please help me find moldings and a new grill...Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: do this car right and it will look chingon


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

i hope this is it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

it looks like it got a moonroof in it too :cheesy:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 18 2006, 03:33 AM~5990056
> *are these 13's with a radial tire or 14's with 5.20s?
> *




??????????????


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

im talking about the size of the spokes and tires off of that blue caprice, is because the tires look skinny like if they were 155/80


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 18 2006, 10:30 AM~5992338
> *im talking about the size of the spokes and tires off of that blue caprice, is because the tires look skinny like if they were 155/80
> *


I know me too, was repeatin your question


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 18 2006, 04:30 AM~5992338
> *im talking about the size of the spokes and tires off of that blue caprice, is because the tires look skinny like if they were 155/80
> *


those are definately radials.



NOT 5.20'S.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

QUOTE(4DA 8O5 @ Aug 17 2006, 05:00 PM) 
This is my new Glasshouse I picked up from my homie...Please help me find moldings and a new grill...Thanks

I could help u with some parts let me know I do have a grill and some extra moldings let me what u need exactly :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Aug 18 2006, 08:21 AM~5993010
> *QUOTE(4DA 8O5 @ Aug 17 2006, 05:00 PM)
> This is my new Glasshouse I picked up from my homie...Please help me find moldings and a new grill...Thanks
> 
> ...


HEY I AM LOOKING FOR THE SIDE MOULDINGS, DO YOU HAVE A COMPLETE SET?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 18 2006, 09:07 AM~5993240
> *HEY I AM LOOKING FOR THE SIDE MOULDINGS, DO YOU HAVE A COMPLETE SET?
> *


what u need hommie, be specific with details thanks.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Aug 18 2006, 09:27 AM~5993380
> *what u need hommie, be specific with details thanks.
> *


I think the Homie is talking about the only side mouldings that run from the quarter pannel all the way to the front fender. It's about 1" inch thick. 
You can see it on this picture.








Clean ass Car by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 17 2006, 09:38 PM~5991248
> *All GM verts are the same 71-76, caddy and chevy and all the other gm makes too.
> and the hardtops are different, but I cant remember if the 2 and 4 door hard tops are the same or not.
> but definately the very is a totally different beast all together.
> *



THANKS ALOT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

4DA 805 he hit me up first on those side moldings, if he doesnt come thru I will be posting the message 'moldings for 75-76 Caprice' for sale


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Also I know u guys had already talked about this, but I need some info on the rear end for a 75 caprice, I have my 75 sitting on 13 but my skirts don't fit flush with the body, do I need to short out the rear end or get one from a rear wheel cadillac 80-87? need some help thanks


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Aug 18 2006, 10:53 AM~5994451
> *Also I know u guys had already talked about this, but I need some info on the rear end for a 75 caprice, I have my 75 sitting on 13 but my skirts don't fit flush with the body, do I need to short out the rear end or get one from a rear wheel cadillac 80-87? need some help thanks
> *


I WENT WITH 13 X 5.5 ON MY REAR.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Aug 18 2006, 11:53 AM~5994451
> *Also I know u guys had already talked about this, but I need some info on the rear end for a 75 caprice, I have my 75 sitting on 13 but my skirts don't fit flush with the body, do I need to short out the rear end or get one from a rear wheel cadillac 80-87? need some help thanks
> *


That's all you need to know, bolts right up, all you would have to do is shorten your Drive shaft about an inch to 2 inches.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SMURF, LAC_MASTA, BIGG RAYY, *76 GLASSHOUSE
*
:wave: Did you get those cylinders yet?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 18 2006, 11:37 AM~5994790
> *That's all you need to know, bolts right up, all you would have to do is shorten your Drive shaft about an inch to 2 inches.
> *



 how much did your cadi rearend run you?...i need to get one soon for the 13's...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 18 2006, 12:42 PM~5994828
> * how much did your cadi rearend run you?...i need to get one soon for the 13's...
> *


Can't wait(Regarding the PM). :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Aug 18 2006, 09:27 AM~5993380
> *what u need hommie, be specific with details thanks.
> *


THE SIDE TRIM THAT RUNS FROM THE FRONT FENDERS TO THE BACK OF THE REAR QUARTERS, THE TRIM THAT IS IN THE MIDDLE.

AND IF YOU WANT TO SEE ABOUT THE REAR ENDS GO TO MY GLASSHOUSE TOPIC NEAR THE END. CLICK HERE

I INSTALLED A 1995 CHEVROLET CAPRICE POLICE INTERCEPTOR REAR END, SO I HAVE FOUR WHEEL DISC BRAKES. I HAVE MORE INFO BUT I GOTTA RUN SOON.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 18 2006, 10:40 AM~5994815
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SMURF, LAC_MASTA, BIGG RAYY, 76 GLASSHOUSE
> 
> ...



no i didnt i got to call and see whats going on


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Aug 18 2006, 02:50 PM~5995574
> *no i didnt i got to call and see whats going on
> *


Coo,let me know when you do, i still need to go and pick up those things we talked about before from you.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 18 2006, 12:37 PM~5994790
> *That's all you need to know, bolts right up, all you would have to do is shorten your Drive shaft about an inch to 2 inches.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

I KNOW THIS DOESNT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH A GLASSHOUSE, BUT DOESNT ANYONE HAVE ANY 8-TRACK TAPES THERE WILLING TO SELL


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Aug 18 2006, 03:09 PM~5995720
> *thanks  :biggrin:
> *


No problem Homie, the Homies on here gave me the Tip, and i like giving it to everybody that asks. Ooh and plus i just did it on mine. That's what the GLASSHOUSE FAMILY is all about.  
Hey was it you that said he had an extra rear lisence plate assembly?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Aug 18 2006, 03:10 PM~5995733
> *I KNOW THIS DOESNT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH A GLASSHOUSE, BUT DOESNT ANYONE HAVE ANY 8-TRACK TAPES THERE WILLING TO SELL
> *


Estas Cabron with the 8-Tracks. I think i saw some at my Moms House, if i find them you can have them. They where mainly of Spanish, Vicente Fernadez, old school stuff(the good shit) you know. But i'll check it out.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 18 2006, 02:18 PM~5995795
> *Estas Cabron with the A-Tracks. I think i saw some at my Moms House, if i find them you can have them. They where mainly of Spanish, Vicente Fernadez, old school stuff you know. But i'll check it out.
> *


YA SAVES  , MY BRO IS PULLING THE 8 TRACK PLAYER OUT OF HIS 78 CUTLASS SO IM GONNA PUT IT IN THE G-HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 18 2006, 01:14 PM~5994987
> *THE SIDE TRIM THAT RUNS FROM THE FRONT FENDERS TO THE BACK OF THE REAR QUARTERS, THE TRIM THAT IS IN THE MIDDLE.
> 
> AND IF YOU WANT TO SEE ABOUT THE REAR ENDS GO TO MY GLASSHOUSE TOPIC NEAR THE END. CLICK HERE
> ...


thanks for the info :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 18 2006, 03:15 PM~5995771
> *No problem Homie, the Homies on here gave me the Tip, and i like giving it to everybody that asks. Ooh and plus i just did it on mine. That's what the GLASSHOUSE FAMILY is all about.
> Hey was it you that said he had an extra rear lisence plate assembly?
> *


I got an extra one, but is for an impala 74-76


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

my homies with new shoes


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 18 2006, 06:20 PM~5997284
> *my homies with new shoes
> 
> 
> ...


THIS RIDE IS TIGHT.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 18 2006, 05:20 PM~5997284
> *my homies with new shoes
> 
> 
> ...



I THINK THESE GLASSOUSES DO LOOK BETTER WITH SOME 13'S, THE OG LOOK IMO


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

his lil name is lacmasta, hes got the skirts for it too but im not sure if they fit without doing a caddy rearend swap. :dunno: this is his daily right now lol he's also working on a big body.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Aug 18 2006, 07:16 PM~5997252
> *thanks for the info  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

someone find him some chrome buckets and a grill


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 19 2006, 11:44 AM~6000376
> * someone find him some chrome buckets and a grill
> *


Tru that :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 19 2006, 10:44 AM~6000376
> * someone find him some chrome buckets and a grill
> *


other than that he's good.... that mutha looks good...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 19 2006, 11:33 AM~6000562
> *other than that he's good.... that mutha looks good...
> *



no doubt...very nice looking 76'


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Aug 19 2006, 11:44 AM~6000376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i even really like the color....


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

I WOULD LOVE TO SHOOT THIS PERSON IN BOTH KNEE CAPS.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 20 2006, 10:17 AM~6004531
> *I WOULD LOVE TO SHOOT THIS PERSON IN BOTH KNEE CAPS.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...sspagenameZWDVW
> *





> *Vehicle Description
> 
> Feast your eyes on the one and only CANDY COATED 1975 DONKEY KONG DONK CHEVY IMPALA from Taylorsville, MS. The car is candy root beer with the legendary Donkey Kong airbrushed in the paint free hand style ( these are not stickers!). The car has an original 350 engine, modified heads with a cam with all high performance parts. The interior is black and brown leather with a wood grain steering wheel. The car has 24 in. wheels with Nitto 295-35-24  420 tires for that tall but not bubble type look. A Kenwood CD player with 4 Memphis 15 inch woofers that will shake doors and rattle windows! For more info on this car Call (601) 606-5347 ask for Joseph. This is a great weekend stunt car!
> 
> *


 :angry: :angry: :machinegun: - - - - - :burn:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FUCKING JACK ASS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

STUNT CAR.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 19 2006, 09:16 PM~6002883
> *i even really like the color....
> *



i agree, the car is all original so the body has some bad spots and the grill and bezels were in rough shape.


----------



## 75 RAGTOP (Jun 15, 2006)

HERE ARE SOME PARTS I'M GOING TO PUT ON EBAY. THOUGHT I'D POST THEM HERE FIRST. LET ME KNOW IF YOU SEE SOMETHING YOU NEED.I WAS TOLD THEY ARE OFF A 75 CAPRICE HARDTOP. THEY ARE ALL THE EXTRA PARTS THAT CAME WITH MY CAR. I ALSO HAVE SOME OTHER PARTS 































\
FRONT ANR REAR BUMPER








































ONES A 8-TRACK


----------



## 75 RAGTOP (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Can anyone post a close up picture of the 75 Trunk caprice emblem? Thanks.


----------



## 75 RAGTOP (Jun 15, 2006)

SMURF Posted Today, 02:50 PM 
Can anyone post a close up picture of the 75 Trunk caprice emblem? Thanks.


----------



## 75 RAGTOP (Jun 15, 2006)

SMURF Posted Today, 02:50 PM 
Can anyone post a close up picture of the 75 Trunk caprice emblem? Thanks


----------



## 75 RAGTOP (Jun 15, 2006)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THE PEICE THAT GOES BETWEEN THE GRILL AND THE BUMPER. MINES BENT DO TO STUPID ASS TOW TRUCK DRIVER.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75 RAGTOP_@Aug 20 2006, 04:32 PM~6005871
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THE PEICE THAT GOES BETWEEN THE GRILL AND THE BUMPER. MINES BENT DO TO STUPID ASS TOW TRUCK DRIVER.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, fucking stupid ass Towtruck drivers. I hope you taxed that fool.
Thanks for the picture Homie. That's exactly what i was looking for.  
If i would have known a few weeks ago that you needed that piece, i dumped a front bumper with that bumper filler in the trash(that shit was white too), it was taking too much space. Hope someone on here can get it for you, i'll keep my eye open for one though.


----------



## 75 RAGTOP (Jun 15, 2006)

SMURF Posted Today, 06:45 PM 
QUOTE(75 RAGTOP @ Aug 20 2006, 04:32 PM) 
DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THE PEICE THAT GOES BETWEEN THE GRILL AND THE BUMPER. MINES BENT DO TO STUPID ASS TOW TRUCK DRIVER.




Damn, fucking stupid ass Towtruck drivers. I hope you taxed that fool.
Thanks for the picture Homie. That's exactly what i was looking for. 
If i would have known a few weeks ago that you needed that piece, i dumped a front bumper with that bumper filler in the trash(that shit was white too), it was taking too much space. Hope someone on here can get it for you, i'll keep my eye open for one though. 

that seems to be how things go a day late and a dollar short


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn dawg, you never thro anything away off a 71-76 impala/caprice...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 21 2006, 12:49 AM~6008554
> *damn dawg, you never thro anything away off a 71-76 impala/caprice...
> *


Yes you can, the bumper was a little banged up, and those fuckers are huge.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 19 2006, 11:44 AM~6000376
> * someone find him some chrome buckets and a grill
> *



ehhh i did the grill first, and liked it. (still do) but i did the buckets and was like, "thats fuckin ugly" but the chrome was yellow and flaking off. welcome to the northeast :uh:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2006, 09:07 AM~6009841
> *Yes you can, the bumper was a little banged up, and those fuckers are huge.
> *


naw man, you give it to someone that may need it... let them pay to have it repaired and dipped..... original parts are getting harder and harder to find....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 21 2006, 11:30 AM~6010280
> *naw man, you give it to someone that may need it... let them pay to have it repaired and dipped..... original parts are getting harder and harder to find....
> *


Too each their own Homie, maybe you have more space than i do. :thumbsup: 
Plus the Homies on here that know me, know that if i have something they need they'll get it A.S.A.P or i'll find it for them.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2006, 10:47 AM~6010376
> *Too each their own Homie, maybe you have more space than i do. :thumbsup:
> Plus the Homies on here that know me, know that if i have something they need they'll get it A.S.A.P or i'll find it for them.
> *


!PALABRA! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2006, 10:47 AM~6010376
> *Too each their own Homie, maybe you have more space than i do. :thumbsup:
> Plus the Homies on here that know me, know that if i have something they need they'll get it A.S.A.P or i'll find it for them.
> *


FA SHO, ONLY THING I DUMPED WAS THAT DASH CLUSTER THAT WAS ALL FUUUUCKED UP! I DIDNT THINK ANYBODY WOULD WANT THAT BROKEN POS ANYWAY :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 21 2006, 12:52 PM~6010946
> *FA SHO, ONLY THING I DUMPED WAS THAT DASH CLUSTER THAT WAS ALL FUUUUCKED UP!  I DIDNT THINK ANYBODY WOULD WANT THAT BROKEN POS ANYWAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


IM GONNA SWING BY YOUR PAD AFTER WORK DOGG, I NEED TO SEE HOW YOUR STARTER IS WIRED..I CHANGED OUT MY STARTER, IS STARTS UP FINE NOW BUT WHEN I GO TO TURN THE CAR OFF IS STAYS ON :uh:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WOW THAT AINT GOOD :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

harborareaphil you still need some doors??


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

get at me homie. im making my trip down there next month.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Aug 21 2006, 02:54 PM~6011386
> *IM GONNA SWING BY YOUR PAD AFTER WORK DOGG, I NEED TO SEE HOW YOUR STARTER IS WIRED..I CHANGED OUT MY STARTER, IS STARTS UP FINE NOW BUT WHEN I GO TO TURN THE CAR OFF IS STAYS ON :uh:
> *


YOUR PROBLEM IS ELSEWHERE A STARTER DOES JUST THAT STARTS THE ENGINE AND NOTHING ELSE. IF YOUR ENGINE IS NOT TURNING OFF THE PROBLEM COULD BE IN THE IGNITION, TIMING, OR CARB. 

WHEN YOU TURN THE ENGINE OFF IS THER ANY RESPONSE? IF NOT HOW DO YOU TURN IT OFF? 

JUST TRYING TO HELP.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Mizz_Diabla

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I MISS MY BABY


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 22 2006, 01:37 AM~6015291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Has the shop sent you any updated pics of her ?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Aug 21 2006, 01:54 PM~6011386
> *IM GONNA SWING BY YOUR PAD AFTER WORK DOGG, I NEED TO SEE HOW YOUR STARTER IS WIRED..I CHANGED OUT MY STARTER, IS STARTS UP FINE NOW BUT WHEN I GO TO TURN THE CAR OFF IS STAYS ON :uh:
> *


call me fool


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 21 2006, 08:57 PM~6014646
> *YOUR PROBLEM IS ELSEWHERE A STARTER DOES JUST THAT STARTS THE ENGINE AND NOTHING ELSE. IF YOUR ENGINE IS NOT TURNING OFF THE PROBLEM COULD BE IN THE IGNITION, TIMING, OR CARB.
> 
> WHEN YOU TURN THE ENGINE OFF IS THER ANY RESPONSE? IF NOT HOW DO YOU TURN IT OFF?
> ...


ITS COOL HOMIE, ANY HELP IS APPRECIATED, I FIGURED MY STARTER ISNT THE PROBLEM, WHEN I TURN THE SWITCH BACK TO TURN THE CAR OFF IT STAYS RUNNING, SO TO TURN IT OFF I JUST PULL THE COIL WIRE OFF


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

ANYONE HAVE A DIAGRAM THAT SHOWS WHAT WIRE GOES WHERE ON THE STARTER


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 22 2006, 08:09 AM~6016394
> *Has the shop sent you any updated pics of her ?
> *


SHOULD HAVE SOME TODAY


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 22 2006, 12:43 PM~6017151
> *SHOULD HAVE SOME TODAY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

If anyone knows anyone looking for a wrapped and molded frame let me know, it is for a 72 but with a little modifying it would work on a Glasshouse, it in the For Sale forum, I also have a Caddy rearend with discs, already reinforced, extended and molded top a-arms, power windows, and a alot of NOS parts for a 72, if anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 22 2006, 01:37 AM~6015291
> *I MISS MY BABY
> *


IM SO READY TO GET SOME NEW COLOR ON MINE.  











BODY CART


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 22 2006, 10:58 AM~6017239
> *IM SO READY TO GET SOME NEW COLOR ON MINE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 22 2006, 11:06 AM~6017299
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, Tattoo ain't bullshitting. :0


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

ANYONE HAVE A DIAGRAM THAT SHOWS WHAT WIRE GOES WHERE ON THE STARTER


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Aug 22 2006, 11:39 AM~6017514
> *ANYONE HAVE A DIAGRAM THAT SHOWS WHAT WIRE GOES WHERE ON THE STARTER
> *


I have the book at home, i'll check for you tonight and see if there anything there.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 22 2006, 10:44 AM~6017550
> *I have the book at home, i'll check for you tonight and see if there anything there.
> *


cool thanks dogg


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 21 2006, 08:23 PM~6014475
> *harborareaphil you still need some doors??
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: yes i do......


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 22 2006, 01:06 PM~6017299
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You know that bitch is going to be bad once Lifestyle get's their hands on it


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin: FUKIN TATTOO! shes naked as a baby! nice work on the handles bro looking good so far

i finally got the new "houseshoes" on hahah this was kind of an inside joke but thought id share it










heres another local one that has just been built from the royal image camp nice n clean with lots the good stuff, fast build too


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Aug 22 2006, 03:12 PM~6019193
> *:biggrin: FUKIN TATTOO! shes naked as a baby! nice work on the handles bro looking good so far
> 
> i finally got the new "houseshoes" on hahah this was kind of an inside joke but thought id share it
> ...


any more pics of the one with cragars


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

i have a few more i think with the those wheels on but have to wait till the wife gets back with the digi cam/card post a couple soon Mr.Groove


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Aug 22 2006, 03:24 PM~6019309
> *i have a few more i think with the those wheels on but  have to wait till the wife gets back with the digi cam/card post a couple soon Mr.Groove
> *


thanks homie...looks good


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

my homie pointed out that my glass looked like it had a green tint to it, i checked it out and i do have shaded glass :biggrin: 

just thought id share with you guys


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Aug 22 2006, 04:12 PM~6019193
> *:biggrin: FUKIN TATTOO! i finally got the new "houseshoes" on hahah this was kind of an inside joke but thought id share it
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: *OLD SCHOOL NEVER DIES!* :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

harborareaphil


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

look ma! no rust!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

actually, just a little surface rust. get at me harborareaphil so we can work out the details homie.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 22 2006, 07:54 PM~6021295
> *:biggrin: OLD SCHOOL NEVER DIES! :biggrin:
> *


that is one badass pic


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 22 2006, 08:58 PM~6021748
> *actually, just a little surface rust. get at me harborareaphil so we can work out the details homie.
> *



:biggrin: when you headed this way... i hope you blaze


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

you can try heating with a blow drier or heat gun some they go back to the original shape


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

that white glass house front bumper filler a couple pages ago


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Aug 23 2006, 12:12 AM~6019193
> *
> 
> 
> ...



did you make that blign effect yourself? I wanna know how to fix pix uplike that!!! :0 

oh and I LOVE that houseshoe word play haha :roflmao:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I have a question for yall - 

I need a power door lock switch for my glass and found this on ebay:










its a repro of a lockswitch for 78-82 vetts

you guys able to tell if it is same for my glass without a difference?

here are some pix that I took a while back of an all options car :



















thanks for info. also - if anybody would be able to measure a switch liek that on there 
car it be very cool. They look the same I believe, not sure about the measurements though.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

its the same homie


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 23 2006, 03:38 PM~6023652
> *its the same homie
> *



thanks man cool! I got my self a rear end by the way, will run x7s in the rear now


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK OK IAM MIGHT BE SELLING THE SKIRTS IAM NOT SURE IF IAM GONNA RUN THEM OR NOT????? ANY TAKERS???? MAKE OFFERS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orlando+Aug 23 2006, 02:06 AM~6023115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: THE CENTER FILLER IS STEEL, YOU MUST HAVE A BAD ASS BLOW DRYER!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 22 2006, 11:39 AM~6017876
> *You know that bitch is going to be bad once Lifestyle get's their hands on it
> *


you build a car for lifestyle!!!! they dont build it for you!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orlando_@Aug 23 2006, 02:06 AM~6023115
> *you can try heating with a blow drier or heat gun some they go  back to the original shape
> *


I'm lost here. 
My bad i see Now. But still.  Like homeboy stated this shit is steel.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

yo anyone in need of hydraulic batteries?

i found a spot where i can get them for $45 (exide, trojan...etc) if i buy 10 of them....i only need 4 so i wanted to see if anyone else needs some.....


smurf, 76glasshouse,travieso.....any other locals.......

they also have refurbs for $27

let me know i will probably be buying by the end of september


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Aug 23 2006, 10:38 AM~6024518
> *yo anyone in need of hydraulic batteries?
> 
> i found a spot where i can get them for $45 (exide, trojan...etc) if i buy 10 of them....i only need 4 so i wanted to see if anyone else needs some.....
> ...


Do you know what color are the Trojans? I need some black ones, to match the new Trojans i have.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

dont know what color.....he said he would need a day or two to get them in once i order them. How many do you need?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Aug 23 2006, 11:00 AM~6024650
> *dont know what color.....he said he would need a day or two to get them in once i order them. How many do you need?
> *


I need about six, but they have to be the black trojans, to match mine. I haven't been able to find them.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

hey smurf here is pic of the 31 that i get for 50 they are black what i know of the trojen come in gray from what i'v seen allday how good are those referbish battery could you find out and see what kind they are.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

*question for all the homies running duals:*

where do yall let your pipes exit? straight to the rear or like to the sides
before or after the rear wheels? I'm gonna throw duals on soon and havnt
really decided yet. Any problems with doin front up rear all down when
you run em striaght to the rear bumper? LMK


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 23 2006, 04:38 PM~6027123
> *question for all the homies running duals:
> 
> where do yall let your pipes exit? straight to the rear or like to the sides
> ...


Good question, i was going to ask the same thing. :biggrin:  
Would be nice to know what the Homies think/run on theirs.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Aug 23 2006, 02:50 PM~6026060
> *hey smurf here is pic of the 31 that i get for 50 they are black what i know of the trojen come in gray from what i'v seen allday how good are those referbish battery could you find out and see what kind they are.
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking out Dog, if i can't find the Black Trojans i'll let you know.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 24 2006, 12:42 AM~6027157
> *Good question, i was going to ask the same thing. :biggrin:
> Would be nice to know what the Homies think/run on theirs.
> *


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 23 2006, 06:43 PM~6027172
> *Black Trojans
> *


LOL, That sounds like it would be a penis extension.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 23 2006, 06:49 PM~6027236
> *LOL, That sounds like it would be a penis extension.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 23 2006, 04:49 PM~6027236
> *LOL, That sounds like it would be a penis extension.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 23 2006, 05:43 PM~6027647
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: ^^^^


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 23 2006, 09:02 PM~6027985
> *:uh:
> *


OK OK, now lets get back to Glasshouses. :biggrin: :biggrin: 


We do got the best topic on all of Layitlow, one or two jokes wont hurt.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 23 2006, 07:30 PM~6028285
> *OK OK, now lets get back to Glasshouses.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> We do got the best topic on all of Layitlow, one or two jokes wont hurt.
> *


  I Respect to get Respect, once you loose that shit, it's over. Check the other Topics, that's how it starts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 23 2006, 09:37 PM~6028353
> * I Respect to get Respect, once you loose that shit, it's over. Check the other Topics, that's how it starts.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I GOT SOME TOP SECRET SHIT I AM GONNA POST UP TONIGHT ON MY RIDE


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 23 2006, 09:52 PM~6028462
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 23 2006, 07:57 PM~6028504
> *I GOT SOME TOP SECRET SHIT I AM GONNA POST UP TONIGHT ON MY RIDE
> *


Dirty post up my top secret ride too{ A car Iam building for a club member}.....Not to much just a taste. Big MEME Style.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 23 2006, 07:57 PM~6028504
> *I GOT SOME TOP SECRET SHIT I AM GONNA POST UP TONIGHT ON MY RIDE
> *


Can't wait. :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Aug 23 2006, 08:17 PM~6028699
> *Dirty post up my top secret ride too{ A car Iam building for a club member}.....Not to much just a taste. Big MEME Style.
> *


NO PROBLEM! THAT RIDE IS GOING TO BE SICK TELL THE HOMIE I GOTTA ROLL WITH HIM DOWN THE STRIP WITH THE TOP DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*THIS IS BEING DONE BY 505_MAJESTICS IN NEW MEXICO I AM FALLING IN LOVE* :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"in the house"


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 23 2006, 05:38 PM~6027123
> *question for all the homies running duals:
> 
> where do yall let your pipes exit? straight to the rear or like to the sides
> ...



I had them running out the back with chrome tips, but that didnt last to long. Driving out of a Drive Thru with my ass down and ooopppss, I just left it right thier in the road :uh: ... 45 out the side w/ a slight turn down is how im going to run after the motor swap is finished :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 23 2006, 09:35 PM~6028857
> *THIS IS BEING DONE BY 505_MAJESTICS IN NEW MEXICO I AM FALLING IN LOVE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy: O MY


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

niiiice


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orlando_@Aug 17 2006, 11:03 PM~5991719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this house ?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 23 2006, 06:35 PM~6028857
> *THIS IS BEING DONE BY 505_MAJESTICS IN NEW MEXICO I AM FALLING IN LOVE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AS FREDDY PRINZE USED TO SAY IN CHICO AND THE MAN.........LOOOKINGG GOOOODDD!!!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 23 2006, 06:35 PM~6028857
> *THIS IS BEING DONE BY 505_MAJESTICS IN NEW MEXICO I AM FALLING IN LOVE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn...Really Nice.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 23 2006, 03:38 PM~6027123
> *question for all the homies running duals:
> 
> where do yall let your pipes exit? straight to the rear or like to the sides
> ...


i got mine runnin straight out the back, no real problems unless you forget to raise the ass when going in and out of driveways and parking lots.... my gas tank hit pavement once in a while driving nose up ass down not my pipes....


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 24 2006, 04:55 AM~6028998
> *I had them running out the back with chrome tips, but that didnt last to long.  Driving out of a Drive Thru with my ass down and ooopppss, I just left it right thier in the road  :uh: ... 45 out the side w/ a slight turn down is how im going to run after the motor swap is finished  :0
> *



you mean 45 degree towards centerline of the car right? And... before or after the rear wheelwell / rearaxle?


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

Aight guys i need to make some room.....somebody must need a hood, fenders and notched fender wells ! Im having a special labor day blow out sale ha.....everything pictured for $200 ....holler! (i can deliver if you live in OC)

one of the fender wells is not pictured cuz its still on the car.

$200 package deal....let me know who wants them! For a 75-76 Caprice


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

Also got these 75-76 caprice tailights for sale........$40 

there is crack in the back of one housing......and some dents and dings here and there

check em out.......


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Aug 24 2006, 09:06 AM~6032379
> *Also got these 75-76 caprice tailights for sale........$40
> 
> there is crack in the back of one housing......and some dents and dings here and there
> ...


can i make these work on my 74, my tail lights dont wrap around like that


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

im sure you could if you bust out the hack saw....


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Aug 24 2006, 08:28 AM~6031408
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up Chris.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 i need fenderwheels!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

*MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I am still messing with some of the templates, to make sure they fit EXACTLY right.


And I am also finishing up the cross over parts list before I make copies.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

Anyone have a door sill plate for a 75-76 convertible? (drivers side)

im also looking for window felts for a 75-76 convertible?

also need door panels clips?


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 24 2006, 12:25 PM~6033312
> *whats up Chris.
> *


Whats up????Just working on the rides getting ready for the big show.....And you?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Aug 24 2006, 05:05 PM~6034592
> *Whats up????Just working on the rides getting ready for the big show.....And you?
> *


just chillin, relaxing, working on FUN stuff now, enjoying "life after hubbards" lol.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

WANTED:

power bench seat parts / set for a 76 Glass. I think basically any 70s power stuff will work though.

PM me if you have parts or can give me a hook up.

thanks


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Aug 24 2006, 11:49 AM~6033484
> *Anyone have a door sill plate for a 75-76 convertible? (drivers side)
> 
> im also looking for window felts for a 75-76 convertible?
> ...


IMPALA BOB'S HAS THE INNER WINDOW FELTS ONLY BUT THEY ARE ON B/O
TILL :dunno: .120.00 FOR THE SET OF 4.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *harborareaPhil Posted Yesterday, 11:43 AM
> i need fenderwheels!
> 
> 
> ...



hit me up on pm man....


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

hey all day how good r those referbish battery and r they 1100 cranking amp :wave:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Saw this glasshouse on ebay for sale


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GETTING READY FOR OUR PICNIC IN A FEW HOURS AT ELYSIAN PARK


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 23 2006, 07:57 PM~6028504
> *I GOT SOME TOP SECRET SHIT I AM GONNA POST UP TONIGHT ON MY RIDE
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

shit man this I like! cant wait to see the finished product with the wheel all shiny n stuff!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 27 2006, 07:23 AM~6051985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So your going with a Wammy and 8 batteries. :thumbsup: Clean. 
I like how they're putting the Selenoids behind the batteries.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD DIRTY


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

harborareaphil.....just sent you a pm





> *hey all day how good r those referbish battery and r they 1100 cranking amp*



sup 76glasshouse......they guy said they were just as good as the new ones but i dont think so.....not sure what the cc amps are..........he said they refurbish them and slap one of their stickers on em! Not bad for $27 though!!!



Anyone familiar with the Quadrajet Carb to a 700R4 tranny??? More so the kickdown TV cable?

im running a 350 motor......for some reason the kickdown bracket that bolts to the intake manifold doesnt seem to be correct!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHATS UP GLASSHOUSE I THOUGHT YOU WERE COMING TO OUR PICNIC MAN YOU MISSED OUT HOMIES AND SMURF I SAW A FEW OF UR MEMEBERS KICKING BACK


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 27 2006, 09:01 PM~6056070
> *WHATS UP GLASSHOUSE I THOUGHT YOU WERE COMING TO OUR PICNIC MAN YOU MISSED OUT HOMIES AND SMURF I SAW A FEW OF UR MEMEBERS KICKING BACK
> *




 dam...my car was washed and sitting out front all day too...i didn't even know....fuck.... the pharoahs show is like 4 blocks from me and i missed that too a couple weeks ago...


 i must be just too high...


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 28 2006, 03:39 AM~6057251
> *
> i must be just too high...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@Aug 28 2006, 05:10 AM~6057506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats wrong with the paint on this car??


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 27 2006, 08:01 PM~6056070
> *WHATS UP GLASSHOUSE I THOUGHT YOU WERE COMING TO OUR PICNIC MAN YOU MISSED OUT HOMIES AND SMURF I SAW A FEW OF UR MEMEBERS KICKING BACK
> *



dam homie i was going to go but my lazy ass didnt get up tell 5:00 pm. well i guess ill take a drive to drop that battery tray and that headliner moldig off to you this weekend . any pic to see what i missed out on


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

i finally found wheel opening moldings...but they have dings can they be fixed?


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

hey glasshouse memebers i have thess 3 rockerfosgate for sell all im asking is 65.00 dollars for them i will not ship they sound good and hit hard


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Aug 28 2006, 09:34 AM~6058405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Dog, $65.00 bucks, that's a steal. :0  What size are they? if you just sale the speakers and have the boxes left, save me the small one for my Lexus, i'm too lazy to build one right now. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 28 2006, 09:26 AM~6058373
> *i finally found wheel opening moldings...but they have dings can they be fixed?
> *


Yea they can be fixed, make sure you know who's doing them. I had the ones on my Cutlass done and they had pretty big dents, but homeboy that did them straighten them out clean.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 28 2006, 07:58 AM~6058514
> *Damn Dog, $65.00 bucks, that's a steal. :0    What size are they? if you just sale the speakers and have the boxes left, save me the small one for my Lexus, i'm too lazy to build one right now. :biggrin:
> *



they are 12's


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Aug 28 2006, 10:26 AM~6058616
> *they are 12's
> *


Coo, i have a 12" JL Audio Sub, but i need a Box, so just in case they take them with out the Boxes let me know.  Good luck with the sale. I would grab them from you, but i have all my cash tyed up in my Ride right now.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

i need an amp :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

OH BY THE WAY, YOU CAN REPLACE A FLYWHEEL WITHOUT TAKING THE ENGINE OR TRANNY _OUT_ :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

so who's is this bad- muthafucka right here!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I think this is worthy for this Forum, Much Props to the Homie Travieso and his Club for putting something so positive together.  







*


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 28 2006, 01:53 PM~6059107
> *so who's is this bad- muthafucka right here!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I believe his nick on here is Orlando.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 28 2006, 11:04 AM~6059168
> *I think this is worthy for this Forum, Much Props to the Homie Travieso and his Club for putting something so positive together.
> 
> 
> ...


jaret garcia is putting it together, he owns that black 59 HT and works at the juvi  hope to see some of you out there if u got a car to roll in


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN WE HAD A GOOD TURN OUT ON SUNDAY IT WAS PACKED SMURF,TRAVI,GLASSHOUSE,PHIL YOU GUYS MISSED OUT ON A BOMB SHOW MY HOUSE WAS OUT THERE SCRAPN UP N DOWN THE PARK


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 28 2006, 04:58 AM~6057722
> *whats wrong with the paint on this car??
> *


nothing wrong with it its a bad pic , it has that marble stylr paint on it.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 28 2006, 12:09 PM~6059609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YEAR IS THIS GLASSHOUSE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Aug 28 2006, 04:46 PM~6060981
> *WHAT YEAR IS THIS GLASSHOUSE
> *


I think that's a 74 Caprice.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 28 2006, 04:27 PM~6061250
> *I think that's a 74 Caprice.
> *


WILL ONE OF THESE GRILLS FIT MY 74 IMPALA


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 28 2006, 05:27 PM~6061250
> *I think that's a 74 Caprice.
> *


*NEGITIVE, UNLESS YOU CHANGE THE FRONT.

KEEP THE O.G FRONT  *


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

anybody got pics of an orange glasshouse from damu cc that was out about 10 yrs ago? it came out in lrm


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

wow, so I'm offline for just one day and come back on only to see tonns of
great ghouses posted on here  

great pix guys, very inspirational ! :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 29 2006, 04:29 PM~6067196
> *wow, so I'm offline for just one day and come back on only to see tonns of
> great ghouses posted on here
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt
I have some sneakpeak shots of my Rides that i took at the BodyShop, I'll post them up In a while. :cheesy:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

need: 76 rear bumper 


in so cal


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 29 2006, 10:15 PM~6069878
> *need: 76 rear bumper
> in so cal
> *


You need one Dog? If you do, there's one at the Ecology Yard in Wilmington.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 29 2006, 10:07 PM~6070210
> *You need one Dog? If you do, there's one at the Ecology Yard in Wilmington.
> *


that car's still there? im gonna have to go asap, the one on the car right now has a big dent on it, :biggrin: i just need to find time


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

old dirty glad you like it thank's alot still need's a lot more work


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

http://img175.imageshack.us/slideshow/play...6919427enk.smil


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Aug 30 2006, 12:36 AM~6070720
> *http://img175.imageshack.us/slideshow/play...6919427enk.smil
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt
Here we go.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

My Sons Toy.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

The Homie Curly getting Down on My Toy. :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Few More. :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 30 2006, 09:52 AM~6072220
> *My Sons Toy.
> 
> 
> ...


WHO IS THE "HONDA" TECHNICIAN?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:0 SMURFIN


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 28 2006, 12:13 PM~6059634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"Brick House" is still rolling around here in Sacramento. Still looks good.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SURFM'N


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 30 2006, 12:31 PM~6073187
> *WHO IS THE "HONDA" TECHNICIAN?
> *


That's the Homie Jesse.



> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Aug 30 2006, 12:47 PM~6073278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 30 2006, 02:12 PM~6074196
> *That's the Homie Jesse.
> 
> 
> *


the casa is lookin good smurf :thumbsup:

i got around to installing parts you sold me this past weekend, it looks good, now my license plate works like it suppose to


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Aug 30 2006, 09:52 AM~6072220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I AM A 10 YEAR HONDA TECHNICIAN. SO IT WAS COOL TO SEE ANOTHER HONDA UNIFORM FLOATING AROUND.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 30 2006, 11:58 AM~6072258
> *Few More. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMM, LOOKS SMURFY


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

WERE TISSUE DISPENSERS AVAILABLE IN 74-76


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

I NEED A NICE CHROME 76 GRILL :ugh: ANYBODY :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

That color looks real nice


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 30 2006, 10:58 AM~6072258
> *Few More. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

looking good smurf :0 

theres some killer pics up here latley nice work guys


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

This ones in Japan


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Aug 31 2006, 07:43 PM~6082410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie. Hopefully it looks near as good as yours and the rest of the Rides from the Homies on here. :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN THAT LAST ONE LOOKS BADASS :cheesy: HOPE MY SHIT LOOKS LIKE THAT OR SOMETHING LIKE IT WHEN IAM DONE I LIKE THE GRILL ON IT


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice pix! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

Damn, whats worse, copying the colors from Sorels El Camino, or Bruniks interior.




but that blue glasshouse is nice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Aug 31 2006, 05:43 PM~6081159
> *WERE TISSUE DISPENSERS AVAILABLE IN 74-76
> *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 1 2006, 12:18 PM~6086699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: LEAVE IT TO TATTOO TO POST SOME GOOD STUFF :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 1 2006, 01:18 PM~6086699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 I'm trying to find that electric Trunk opener, Any idea what other cars have them, that would fit ours?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I need to sell mine.....soon!    Anybody interested let me know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 1 2006, 04:01 PM~6086831
> *:0  :0  I'm trying to find that electric Trunk opener, Any idea what other cars have them, that would fit ours?
> *


im dying for one.


trunk key hole shaved, lol wont be able to shut it until I get an electric popper.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 1 2006, 02:15 PM~6086913
> *im dying for one.
> trunk key hole shaved, lol wont be able to shut it until I get an electric popper.
> *


I saw a Glass at the shop with one on, but didn't really see it closely or took a picture of it, so that i could try and match it with the ones at the Junk Yard. Damn i fucked up big time for not paying more attention to it. :uh:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 1 2006, 01:18 PM~6086930
> *I saw a Glass at the shop with one on, but didn't really see it closely or took a picture of it, so that i could try and match it with the ones at the Junk Yard. Damn i fucked up big time for not paying more attention to it. :uh:
> *


the one off a g-boby should work


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 1 2006, 04:08 PM~6087773
> *the one off a g-boby should work
> *


I've tryed it, it doesn't work. Maybe with some modifications, but the one i saw bolted right on.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 1 2006, 03:10 PM~6087781
> *I've tryed it, it doesn't work. Maybe with some modifications, but the one i saw bolted right on.
> *


all you have to do is drill 2 holes


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

im actually going to run a cable like the hood i have bad luck with electrical components :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

Im not an expert but wouldnt one off of a Caddy work also?


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 1 2006, 06:00 PM~6088115
> *Im not an expert but wouldnt one off of a Caddy work also?
> *



Yeah, that is what I have on mine. 75 caddy I think, just found one at a junkyard bolted right up and hooked it to my alarm  :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 1 2006, 04:27 PM~6087891
> *im actually going to run a cable like the hood i have bad luck with electrical components  :biggrin:
> *


That's old school right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 1 2006, 07:32 PM~6088834
> *Yeah, that is what I have on mine.  75 caddy I think, just found one at a junkyard bolted right up and hooked it to my alarm    :biggrin:
> *


Good looking out Homie. Like always. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

I SAW AN NOS TRUNK POP ON EBAY LIKE 2 OR 3 MONTHS BACK FOR 74 AUCTION SAID....I WAS BEATEN TO IT


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

WASN'T SOME1 LOOKIN FOR A PAIR OF THESE?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/76-CAPRICE-...sspagenameZWD1V

SMURF? OR SOME1


IT LOOKS BEAT


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

that blue glass house is thee shit. look real good homie


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

STRAY THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA????? WANNA EXPERIMENT ON GLASS :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 2 2006, 01:05 AM~6089856
> *WASN'T SOME1 LOOKIN FOR A PAIR OF THESE?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/76-CAPRICE-...sspagenameZWD1V
> ...


those fools are ALWAYS over priced. :angry:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 1 2006, 11:05 PM~6089856
> *WASN'T SOME1 LOOKIN FOR A PAIR OF THESE?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/76-CAPRICE-...sspagenameZWD1V
> ...


yea Dog, thanks. The homie 76 GLASSHOUSE hooked it up, i just need to pick it up.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERYONE! I WANTED TO GET A ROLL CALL FOR WHO IS GOING TO VEGAS, IF SO I'LL PM YOU MY # SO WE CAN ALL MEET UP AT LEAST FOR A GLASSHOUSE FAMILY PIC!


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 3 2006, 07:33 AM~6095643
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE! I WANTED TO GET A ROLL CALL FOR WHO IS GOING TO VEGAS, IF SO I'LL PM YOU MY # SO WE CAN ALL MEET UP AT LEAST FOR A GLASSHOUSE FAMILY PIC!
> *


 :biggrin: i'll be up there on oct, 6th at the circus,circus so who else is going.you got my pm


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IAM BE UP THERE AT THE TRAVEL LODGE


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hey guys, there are a couple of side trimm pices up on ebay. I dunno if it actually is 
what everybody i slookin for - just check it out  

Ebay Side Trimm

Moldings II


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

can yall post some pics of 74's?


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

yo anyone got some stock front springs laying around for my 75??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

<-


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 5 2006, 07:31 PM~6112106
> *can yall post some pics of 74's?
> *


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

need this stuff gone....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=284554


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Sep 6 2006, 11:39 AM~6115784
> *yo anyone got some stock front springs laying around for my 75??
> *


i got some


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hey guys what up,

I'm about to pick up my new GHouse, so here's a sneek-peak for yall. There have 
been hardly any car pix up here so I thought you might enjoy....

This will be all mine on sunday in Chicago.... keep your eyes open for an all OG 76
built by a guy Hooked 2 Glass


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

... and yall better support me on the built up! we're 
talking bout 13x7s colored, OG 2 pump setup and 
some more details that I dont want to release yet....
this one is gonna be off the hook !


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

has anyone of the homies retro-fitted ac on your glasshouse?? any links or tips?? what will work or not?? .....cough...phil?? :biggrin: ....im building a 74 rag and im putting in a 350 and retiring the tired 400.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 6 2006, 03:41 PM~6117943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

very nice top dogg damn..

hooked to glass I saw that one on ebay i think looks insanly nice, are you shipping it to germany?

how many of you guys have any issues with your highbeams lights staying on with a very low dim wattage look while your lowbeams only are on? then brighten up of course when you hit the highs?m


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 6 2006, 08:03 PM~6118839
> *... and yall better support me on the built up! we're
> talking bout 13x7s colored, OG 2 pump setup and
> some more details that I dont want to release yet....
> ...


tight house,


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 7 2006, 10:41 AM~6121670
> *tight house,
> *



aint as tight is it will be in a couple of weeks :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Sep 7 2006, 09:34 AM~6121488
> *
> 
> hooked to glass I saw that one on ebay i think looks insanly nice, are you shipping it to germany?
> ...



yes I will ship it, had to sell the green 4dr for it though


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 7 2006, 08:01 AM~6122082
> *yes I will ship it, had to sell the green 4dr for it though
> *


SO! YOU GOT A REAL GLASSHOUSE NOW, FUCK A 4 DOOR :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Sep 7 2006, 01:16 AM~6121425
> *has anyone of the homies retro-fitted ac on your glasshouse?? any links or tips?? what will work or not?? .....cough...phil?? :biggrin: ....im building a 74 rag and im putting in a 350 and retiring the tired 400.
> *


*IF YOU ARE GOING TO CONVERT TO 134a I RECOMEND A VIR ELEMINATOR LIKE THE PIC. SINCE THE LOW SIDE PRESSURES NEED TO BE LOWER WITH 134a. I GOT IT FROM CLASSIC INDUSTRIES. I HAVEN'T INSTALLED MINE YET, WAITING ON MY CAR TO COME HOME TO DADDY  WHEN IT DOES I WILL POST THE PROJECT UP IN MY GLASSHOUSE TOPIC. NOT PICTURED IS THE 134a RETROFIT KIT THAT IS AVAILIBLE AT ANY AUTO PARTS STORE. *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hey mike, how much was that thing which u posted above?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 7 2006, 03:55 PM~6125207
> *hey mike, how much was that thing which u posted above?
> *


I BELIEVE AROUND $100 I'LL DOUBLE CHECK


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 8 2006, 12:20 AM~6125453
> *I BELIEVE AROUND $100 I'LL DOUBLE CHECK
> *



thanks, did they have it in stock?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 7 2006, 04:30 PM~6125560
> *thanks, did they have it in stock?
> *


no, two weeks


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 7 2006, 06:25 AM~6122425
> *IF YOU ARE GOING TO CONVERT TO 134a I RECOMEND A VIR ELEMINATOR LIKE THE PIC. SINCE THE LOW SIDE PRESSURES NEED TO BE LOWER WITH 134a. I GOT IT FROM CLASSIC INDUSTRIES. I HAVEN'T INSTALLED MINE YET, WAITING ON MY CAR TO COME HOME TO DADDY  WHEN IT DOES I WILL POST THE PROJECT UP IN MY GLASSHOUSE TOPIC. NOT PICTURED IS THE 134a RETROFIT KIT THAT IS AVAILIBLE AT ANY AUTO PARTS STORE.
> 
> 
> ...


 dirt always got the dirt ...thanks


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Sep 7 2006, 10:03 PM~6127797
> *dirt always got the dirt ...thanks
> *


 :biggrin: DOING WHAT I CAN HOMIE! WE NEED A/C DOWN HERE IN TEXAS. FUCKING MANDITORY!


----------



## regalsncaprices (Apr 17, 2006)

that blue caprice is looking real clean. any one know what size rims are on it?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

looks like 14's to me...


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

anyone happen to have wiring diagrams for the power windows setup on a 75 caprice? I took all my shit apart and am fixing all the tracks, wiring and switches......hopefully i get these things going soon so i can get to work on other stuff.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

WHO NEEDS A/C? :biggrin: FUCK THAT :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 8 2006, 01:40 PM~6131243
> *WHO NEEDS A/C? :biggrin: FUCK THAT :biggrin:
> *



I do.....Unless I had a raghouse then a/c would not be very pratical


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 8 2006, 10:40 AM~6131243
> *WHO NEEDS A/C? :biggrin: FUCK THAT :biggrin:
> *


ha ha...shit it gets hot up here come summer. i dont want to put my top down in the middle of a super hot day...im too dark already.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

SHAVED FIREWALL > A/C


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 6 2006, 04:41 PM~6117943
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ooh damn that front end is sick :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: except...someone got their foot in the pic!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 9 2006, 11:30 AM~6137003
> *:uh: except...someone got their foot in the pic!
> 
> *


Someone that's striping(spell) it. :cheesy: Can't wait to see how it looks with the stripping on, that car was already killer with out them. :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Can't post too many, but here's one you guys might like.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 1 2006, 01:15 PM~6086913
> *im dying for one.
> 
> trunk key hole shaved, lol wont be able to shut it until I get an electric popper.
> *


Ask and you shall receive. Is this the one you need?


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 1 2006, 01:15 PM~6086913
> *im dying for one.
> trunk key hole shaved, lol wont be able to shut it until I get an electric popper.
> *



have you done it yet?? :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 9 2006, 04:59 PM~6137774
> *Ask and you shall receive.  Is this the one you need?
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir, thanks Al.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 9 2006, 01:47 PM~6137713
> *Can't post too many, but here's one you guys might like.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 9 2006, 01:47 PM~6137713
> *Can't post too many, but here's one you guys might like.
> 
> 
> ...


Angelo ???


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Not only Angelo, How about Johnny aka Black Sox /73Riviera, stopping by to have a cold soda..


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN THEY ADDED A SHITLOAD OF NEW PATTERNS AND PINSTRIPES TO "BORN IN EAST LA" SINCE ITS LRM FEATURE. LOOKS SICK!!!!!!! "KASHMIR" IS FUCKIN TIGHT TOO!!!!!!!! NICE COLORS.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

daaaaammmmn, not sure if those pics are inspirational :biggrin: or discouraging  , thats is some very impressive stuff either way thanks alot for the pics DownLow :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 13 2006, 06:01 AM~6161568
> *DAMN THEY ADDED A SHITLOAD OF NEW PATTERNS AND PINSTRIPES TO "BORN IN EAST LA" SINCE ITS LRM FEATURE. LOOKS SICK!!!!!!! "KASHMIR" IS FUCKIN TIGHT TOO!!!!!!!! NICE COLORS.
> *


IT GOT A NEW GRILL AND AND KUSTOM TAIL LIGHTS TOO!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 12 2006, 02:28 PM~6156951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THOSE TAIL LIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 13 2006, 07:03 AM~6161806
> *LOVE THOSE TAIL LIGHTS :biggrin:
> *


TATTOO TONY GOT DOWN ON THOSE TAIL LIGHTS!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 13 2006, 08:08 AM~6161843
> *TATTOO TONY GOT DOWN ON THOSE TAIL LIGHTS!
> *


TONY MADE THOSE?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 13 2006, 08:08 AM~6161843
> *TATTOO TONY GOT DOWN ON THOSE TAIL LIGHTS!
> *


TONY MADE THOSE?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

*hey guys, I picked up my new ride and now have the OG rearend for sale now. 58000 miles, mint condition, all new drumbrakes. Located in 
Green Bay, WI. SHipping to lower 50 states should be like 250 $. If any one wants it, make offers. *


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 13 2006, 10:06 AM~6163187
> *TONY MADE THOSE?? :0  :biggrin:
> *


yup!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 11 2006, 03:10 PM~6150593
> *Not only Angelo, How about Johnny aka Black Sox /73Riviera, stopping by to have a cold soda..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 12 2006, 01:40 PM~6156992
> *
> *




NICE PICS DOWNLOW......


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO STARY THAT KOLOR ON ELA LOOKS PRITTY DOWN, WHAT YOU THINK????


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAYBE I MIGHT CALL MINE "BORN IN WESTMORELAND" HAHAHAHA AND IAM PUT A MURAL ON MY TRUNK WITH THE SNIPER DUDES ON A ROOF TOP LIKE IN MY BLOCK :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Look what I found.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

i took that pic :biggrin smurf clownin tha cutlass @ elysian park...good times


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 14 2006, 12:08 AM~6169080
> *Look what I found.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Hey everyone, anybody seen these on ebay? :0 
I know alot of us where waiting for some NOS ones to pop up, but damn, them fools allready pumped the price up to $200.00 and it still has 5 days left. :uh:  

75 - 76 NOS REAR BUMPER FILLERS
*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I JUST WANTED TO PAY MY RESPECTS TO THE HOMIE JOHNDMONSTER AND TATTOO ON THE LOSS OF THEIR HOMIE. I KNOW HOW IT IS TO LOOSE SOMEONE THAT CLOSE, WHEN I WAS RUNNING IN THE STREETS OF SOUTH CENTRAL, I LOST ALOT OF HOMIES AND MY CLOSEST FRIEND TO WICH I PAID MY RESPECTS BY NAMING MY SON AFTER HIM. I KNOW IT WASN'T THE SAME SITUATIONS, BUT THE HURT OF LOOSING SOMEONE IS. CON TODO RESPETO TO YOU AND ALL YOUR LIFESTYLE MEMBERS.


<img src=\'http://img487.imageshack.us/img487/5526/img0941lh2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 14 2006, 12:31 PM~6171225
> *I JUST WANTED TO PAY MY RESPECTS TO THE HOMIE JOHNDMONSTER AND TATTOO ON THE LOSS OF THEIR HOMIE. I KNOW HOW IT IS TO LOOSE SOMEONE THAT CLOSE, WHEN I WAS RUNNING IN THE STREETS OF SOUTH CENTRAL, I LOST ALOT OF HOMIES AND MY CLOSEST FRIEND TO WICH I PAID MY RESPECTS BY NAMING MY SON AFTER HIM. I KNOW IT WASN'T THE SAME SITUATIONS, BUT THE HURT OF LOOSING SOMEONE IS. CON TODO RESPETO TO YOU AND ALL YOUR LIFESTYLE MEMBERS.
> <img src=\'http://img487.imageshack.us/img487/5526/img0941lh2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 14 2006, 11:25 AM~6171139
> *Hey everyone, anybody seen these on ebay? :0
> I know alot of us where waiting for some NOS ones to pop up, but damn, them fools allready pumped the price up to $200.00 and it still has 5 days left. :uh:
> 
> ...


fillers are that much and yall complaining on the price of my 76 front clip? i got new pics just got to uplaod them


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 14 2006, 12:01 PM~6172193
> *fillers are that much and yall complaining on the price of my 76 front clip? i got new pics just got to uplaod them
> *


:uh: 
Nobody complained on the price of your clip Homie, you want to sale something, then you should at least show some close up pictures of how well it looks, how hard is it to get a camera and snap some shots and post them.
And who ever buys those fillers for that much must really want them, i wouldn't pay that much for them, that shit went from $50.00 to almost $200.00 on the second bid after it had been on there for a few days at $50.00 with no bids, can you say set-up.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

some these guys in here wanted it for less than nothing, plus its real hard when the parts are at the shop and by time i get off work its closed so it was hard homie


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 14 2006, 01:08 AM~6169080
> *Look what I found.
> 
> 
> ...



SMURFIN :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

man, those fillers are insane. I'd pay $200 for them, but the way it looks that auction might get out of hand.

My idea was to make a mold of them to use as a die (wooden) to hammer form 24 gauge sheet metal fillers so they will always look good and hold paint.



But with that price on the fillers now, I would hate to see them in 5 more days. Then again, I been thinking outside the box a little bit, instead of making a copy of the original fillers (they kinda suck anyway) maybe it would be better to make them from scratch using the car and the bumper as a template.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 14 2006, 01:58 PM~6173246
> *man, those fillers are insane. I'd pay $200 for them, but the way it looks that auction might get out of hand.
> 
> My idea was to make a mold of them to use as a die (wooden) to hammer form 24 gauge sheet metal fillers so they will always look good and hold paint.
> ...


  That's a good idea. :thumbsup: 
I also wouldn't mind spending some good cash for them, especially the rear ones, but you can just imagine how high they're going to go, with 5 days left and only 2 bids. I wouldn't go over $200.00 for them, not that serious, plus i've already got the fiber glass ones, painted with my Car.


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Lifestyle and mario's family would like to thank everyone from everywhere for the support you all have given to his family mario is loving all the attention he is getting he is smiling from heaven.




Thank you

John D Herrera
LIFESTYLE


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Sep 14 2006, 04:27 PM~6173560
> *Lifestyle and mario's family would like to thank everyone from everywhere for the support you all have given to his family mario is loving all the attention he is getting he is smiling from heaven.
> Thank you
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

rip


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Sep 14 2006, 01:27 PM~6173560
> *Lifestyle and mario's family would like to thank everyone from everywhere for the support you all have given to his family mario is loving all the attention he is getting he is smiling from heaven.
> Thank you
> 
> ...




 r.i.p. mario...... :angel:


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

Where dem G houses?


----------



## MrSilent (Feb 22, 2006)

my homies ride


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Im trying to get a Raghouse damn it.....im trying, but he is a little high on the price :uh: 
























































I have not checked it out in person yet to look at the floors. But we will see what happens


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOOKS KOOL


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

rear bumper rubber

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Chevro...024259956QQrdZ1


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

these are the arent the most flattering pictures ..shes dusty but still shinin  .....


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Sep 17 2006, 05:50 PM~6192618
> *Well I attempted to post my 76 house until i got frustrated!!!....anyone care to help??? :angry:   .....
> *


you can send it 2 me if u want [email protected]

or u can read this and learn how to do it urself

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29916


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 17 2006, 11:06 PM~6194649
> *you can send it 2 me if u want [email protected]
> 
> or u can read this and learn how to do it urself
> ...


thanks homie Ill send you the rest .......what do you think so far??....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Sep 17 2006, 06:50 PM~6192618
> *these are the arent the most flattering pictures ..shes dusty but still shinin  .....
> *


Looks Real Clean Homie.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

if any 1 needs a hood pm me im not sure what year it is though :uh: 








































I hope i didnt interrupt 
Thankyou :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I NEED THAT :biggrin:


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

looks like 72


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 18 2006, 09:52 AM~6196347
> *Looks Real Clean Homie.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie....


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## 75 RAGTOP (Jun 15, 2006)

one from portland


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 19 2006, 12:33 AM~6200940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was going through all my magazines and I realized that I had 2 copies of the issue with the Elvis car on the cover. I'd be willing to let one of them go, if anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :0 :cheesy: OVER HERE.......( :0 shit..i gotta send you somethin')


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *Nobody complained on the price of your clip Homie, you want to sale something, then you should at least show some close up pictures of how well it looks, how hard is it to get a camera and snap some shots and post them.
> And who ever buys those fillers for that much must really want them, i wouldn't pay that much for them, that shit went from $50.00 to almost $200.00 on the second bid after it had been on there for a few days at $50.00 with no bids, can you say set-up. *



that $80 bid was mine.......then someone must of wanted em more then me! ha


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

this ride looks very smurfy! This is what i would expect smurfs ride to look like! :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

1975 impala busting out to a show or picnic near you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! soooon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 19 2006, 08:46 PM~6207242
> *1975 impala busting out to a show or picnic near you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! soooon!!!!!!!!!
> *



or you can just sell it to me


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Sep 19 2006, 01:14 PM~6204215
> *this ride looks very smurfy! This is what i would expect smurfs ride to look like!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Blue is my Favorite Color Homie, but don't trip i'm keeping this Car for the Long Run, so there's no daubt(spell) that it will get re-done in the Future.  Shit i re-did my 4 Door Cutlass 4 times in less than 2 Years. So you never know.  I just want to finish it right Now and drive it, i can't wait. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Sep 19 2006, 01:12 PM~6204200
> *that $80 bid was mine.......then someone must of wanted em more then me! ha
> *


I was watching that too, but when that shit hit $195.00 i was like, no thanks. I checked it out when it finished and someone paid $300.00 or something for them. :0


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *I was watching that too, but when that shit hit $195.00 i was like, no thanks. I checked it out when it finished and someone paid $300.00 or something for them*



yeah those rear fillers are rare but not $300 rare! ha
I'd rather put that $300 towards other more important things like the schumacher se1072 charger i just ordered for $180


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Sep 20 2006, 11:51 AM~6210734
> *yeah those rear fillers are rare but not $300 rare! ha
> I'd rather put that $300 towards other more important things like the schumacher se1072 charger i just ordered for $180
> *


:thumbsup:  That's what i said, fuck that i rather spend that money on something else, plus i already have the fiber glass ones from Replica Plastics painted and on the Car, i think they'll work just fine for a while, and i'm sure i'll run accross some stock rear fillers in the future, so i'm not trippen.


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 75 RAGTOP_@Sep 18 2006, 08:34 PM~6200523
> *one from portland
> 
> 
> ...


thats really clean but they look alot better with the caprice side trim. not feeling the white paint top either....if mine was a full hardtop doc would be getting down right now...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

you can get those fillers at impala bobs in arizona


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

you can also get them on e-bay store name FIBERGLASS AUTO BODY PANELS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 20 2006, 04:50 PM~6212500
> *you can get those fillers at impala bobs  in arizona
> *


Not those, but you're right you can get the fiber glass ones from those places. Replica Plastics distributes the fiber glass ones to all those sellers.   
Note: The Fiber Glass ones will not fit as perfect as the NOS ones.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

ran across this on CL for $5700.....looks pretty clean


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

wut tha hell..... this topic was on the 3rd page...
let see some systems, head units wut you workin with and where you put it




[/B]TTT

what size are the dash speakers in a 75....and how many are they..what would work


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I THINK ITS JUST ONE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

any body got a suggestion where the best place to buy the all the window,doors, trunks seals from??......any info would help  ..


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 21 2006, 02:43 PM~6219096
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Sep 21 2006, 11:08 AM~6217925
> *wut tha hell..... this topic was on the 3rd page...
> let see some systems, head units wut you workin with and where you put it
> *TTT
> ...


if its like my 76, it should be 1 center speaker, like 6x8 ish or 6x9 round there, i did away with it, i put 2 5.5"s in the kick panels, and 2 6x9"s in the rear deck

10" woofer coming soon


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 21 2006, 04:06 PM~6219233
> *if its like my 76, it should be 1 center speaker, like 6x8 ish or 6x9 round there, i did away with it, i put 2 5.5"s in the kick panels, and 2 6x9"s in the rear deck
> 
> 10" woofer coming soon
> *


Hey Dog maybe you can do me a Paro with my System, i'm going to get ready to put everything on Soon. I already have, a set of 6x9s, four 5 1/4s, 3 Crossfire Amps, 2 Chrome 10" Crossfire BMFs, a Audio Control 6xs, a Audio Control Epicenter and a Exalon(spell) Kenwood CD Player. Hit me up.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Sep 21 2006, 03:54 PM~6219166
> *any body got a suggestion where the best place to buy the all the window,doors, trunks seals from??......any info would help   ..
> *


I've always used SteelRubber.com. But you can also try JCWhitney, or even Ebay.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 21 2006, 02:43 PM~6219096
> *
> *


NICE!!!  
any better side view pics?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 21 2006, 03:25 PM~6219275
> *Hey Dog maybe you can do me a Paro with my System, i'm going to get ready to put everything on Soon. I already have, a set of 6x9s, four 5 1/4s, 3 Crossfire Amps, 2 Chrome 10" Crossfire BMFs, a Audio Control 6xs, a Audio Control Epicenter and a Exalon(spell) Kenwood CD Player. Hit me up.
> *


GODDDAMN WHATCHU NEED SMURF, CALL ME ANYTIME HOMIE


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 21 2006, 04:43 PM~6219096
> *
> *



This is a beautful car but, does his licence plate say...5 donk????????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 22 2006, 10:18 AM~6223812
> *This is a beautful car but, does his licence plate say...5 donk????????
> *


*OOH Shit, it does (75DONK), everytime i saw pictures of this Car i was like Damn, perfection at its best., Never noticed the Rear Plates.  
Maybe the owner is using it as a statement, of how a D**K should look. :dunno:
Perfect Car, beautiful, but sorry to say poor choice in personalized plates. Just my 2, and i'm in no way trying to talk shit about the Car. 

<img src=\'http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/1886/picture1376gn3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 22 2006, 11:55 AM~6224023
> *OOH Shit, it does, everytime i saw pictures of this Car i was like Damn, perfection at its best., Never noticed the Rear Plates.
> Maybe the owner is using it as a statement, of how a GLASSHOUSE should look. :dunno:
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

THATS SOME CAMERA YOU GOT DOWNLOW...THATS THE BEST PIC OF THAT CAR I'VE EVER SEEN....SHINEY AS FUCK :thumbsup: 



*AND ON A SIDE NOT...NO DISRESPECT TO THE OWNER OF THAT VERY NICE CAR...AND NO DISRESPECT TO HIS CLUB...BUT THAT 'DONK' SHIT NEEDS TO COME RIGHT OFF...THATS MAKES ALL OF US LOOK STUPID...  




:wave:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHA MAYBE THE DUDE CHANGED HIS MIND AND WANTED A LOWRIDER :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 22 2006, 12:55 PM~6224023
> *D**K
> *



I like the way you said it like it was a cuss word, lmfao, it is a 4 letter word huh?


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

I took those pics a couple years ago so he might have changed his plates by now :dunno:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

STRAY IS THAT THE COLOR??????????


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 22 2006, 10:10 AM~6224095
> * THATS SOME CAMERA YOU GOT DOWNLOW...THATS THE BEST PIC OF THAT CAR I'VE EVER SEEN....SHINEY AS FUCK :thumbsup:
> *AND ON A SIDE NOT...NO DISRESPECT TO THE OWNER OF THAT VERY NICE CAR...AND NO DISRESPECT TO HIS CLUB...BUT THAT 'DONK' SHIT NEEDS TO COME RIGHT OFF...THATS MAKES ALL OF US LOOK STUPID...
> :wave:
> *


maybe he is just saying "look retards this is what a full size chebie should look like!!!!!" by putting [email protected]#k on his plates!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 22 2006, 11:39 AM~6224229
> *I like the way you said it like it was a cuss word, lmfao, it is a 4 letter word huh?
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 22 2006, 11:10 AM~6224095
> * THATS SOME CAMERA YOU GOT DOWNLOW...THATS THE BEST PIC OF THAT CAR I'VE EVER SEEN....SHINEY AS FUCK :thumbsup:
> *AND ON A SIDE NOTE...NO DISRESPECT TO THE OWNER OF THAT VERY NICE CAR...AND NO DISRESPECT TO HIS CLUB...BUT THAT 'D**K' SHIT NEEDS TO COME RIGHT OFF...THATS MAKES ALL OF US LOOK STUPID...
> :wave:
> *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 21 2006, 03:06 PM~6219233
> *if its like my 76, it should be 1 center speaker, like 6x8 ish or 6x9 round there, i did away with it, i put 2 5.5"s in the kick panels, and 2 6x9"s in the rear deck
> 
> 10" woofer coming soon
> *


HEY FOO, TOMORROW LE CAIGO AT TU PAD CON LOS FUNK CD'S...YOU'LL PROBABLY TRIP OUT, THERES ALOT OF GOOD SHIT ON THEM


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 22 2006, 01:35 PM~6225448
> *
> *


ARE THOSE 13'S OR 14'S


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

13's


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

hey homies, anyone know where to get the sail panels that go aroud the quarter windows on the inside?? the ones on my 75 are all warped n look crappy, im also looking for a good driveshaft for my other 75. hit me up homies if you where i could find the driveshaft and the sail panels.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

hey homies, anyone know where to get the sail panels that go aroud the quarter windows on the inside?? the ones on my 75 are all warped n look crappy, im also looking for a good driveshaft for my other 75. hit me up homies if you where i could find the driveshaft and the sail panels.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ill be in socal this saturday/sunday..so if you have these parts and you live down there. pm me TONIGHT!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Sep 22 2006, 11:46 AM~6224727
> *HEY FOO, TOMORROW LE CAIGO AT TU PAD CON LOS FUNK CD'S...YOU'LL PROBABLY TRIP OUT, THERES ALOT OF GOOD SHIT ON THEM
> *


ALRITE FOOL


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Sep 20 2006, 09:17 PM~6214786
> *ran across this on CL for $5700.....looks pretty clean
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this car located?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 22 2006, 07:01 PM~6227149
> *hey homies, anyone know where to get the sail panels that go aroud the quarter windows on the inside?? the ones on my 75 are all warped n look crappy, im also looking for a good driveshaft for my other 75. hit me up homies if you where i could find the driveshaft and the sail panels.
> *



i guess we'll have to look in my garage tommorrow....


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 22 2006, 10:57 AM~6224032
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 22 2006, 10:55 AM~6224023
> *OOH Shit, it does (75DONK), everytime i saw pictures of this Car i was like Damn, perfection at its best., Never noticed the Rear Plates.
> Maybe the owner is using it as a statement, of how a D**K should look. :dunno:
> Perfect Car, beautiful, but sorry to say poor choice in personalized plates. Just my 2, and i'm in no way trying to talk shit about the Car.
> ...


the 75 before it was built with this glasshouse look, belong to a individual that had ideas building this car DONK style the car was bought in primer with big rims. but when the car was purchase by the new owner, obvisly u can notice that this 75 was built with the intensions of a true oldschool look, the car soon will be rolling with new plates since he never got a chance to change them, this a fact.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Sep 23 2006, 08:44 AM~6229368
> *the 75 before it was built with this glasshouse look, belong to a individual that had ideas building this car DONK style the car bought in primer with big rims. but when the car was purchase by the new owner, obvisly u can notice that this 75 was built with the intensions of a true oldschool look, the car soon will be rolling with new plates since he never got a chance to change them, this a fact.
> *


*Thanks for clearing that up Homie. Something told me that that must have something to do with why he had the plates, like i said before no desrespect was intended when i posted my comment. 
I just didn't get it, we already hear from alot of people that only the 71-76 Caprices/Impalas are the real D**ks :uh: , i just couldn't belive that someone that would build such a beautiful, traditional Glasshouse lowlow, would bite into what the lame rappers and everybody that follows the bandwagon is calling our Cars.
 *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SMURF, ferns213,, walt customs*
[/quote]
wtf. Fucking server.  Q-vo Homies.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Sep 23 2006, 09:44 AM~6229368
> *the 75 before it was built with this glasshouse look, belong to a individual that had ideas building this car DONK style the car bought in primer with big rims. but when the car was purchase by the new owner, obvisly u can notice that this 75 was built with the intensions of a true oldschool look, the car soon will be rolling with new plates since he never got a chance to change them, this a fact.
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 23 2006, 08:59 AM~6229452
> *Thanks for clearing that up Homie. Something told me that that must have something to do with why he had the plates, like i said before no desrespect was intended when i posted my comment.
> I just didn't get it, we already hear from alot of people that only the 71-76 Caprices/Impalas are the real D**ks :uh: , i just couldn't belive that someone that would build such a beautiful, traditional Glasshouse lowlow, would bite into what the lame rappers and everybody that follows the bandwagon is calling our Cars.
> 
> *


no hay pedo ese :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 21 2006, 09:33 PM~6219036
> *
> *


i don't see anything wrong with the plate.
like the definition says ,a donk is a 71-76 impala or caprice.
doesn't say nothing about it has to be on big wheels or what ever.

i don't know why people cant get shit right, instead of calling everything with big wheels a donk.

in reality people that see this car rollin down the blvd or parked at a carshow will think twice on what a donk is.

looks tight.one of my favorite glasshouses.

nothing wrong with being different.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 23 2006, 11:26 PM~6233208
> *i don't see anything wrong with the plate.
> like the definition says ,a donk is a 71-76 impala or caprice.
> doesn't say nothing about it has to be on big wheels or what ever.
> ...


Damn Homie, say it aint so magraw you can't really belive that the definition for all 71 to 76 are D**kS come on Dog, ever since i can remember atleast 74 to 76 are known as GlassHouse.
Please help us understand the definition of a D**K more? Why exactly is a 70s Chevy a D**K?
I can tell you where they get GlassHouse from, since it's pretty abvious, when you look at the car and the rear quarter windows are the first things you notice on the cars. That besides the huge front windows, rear window = alot of Glass.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

:0 :0 76GLASSHOUSE SAY IT AINT SO BIG HOMIE.  :tears: 

FOR SALE - 76 GLASSHOUSE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 LOOK AT THE MESS I CAUSED.....


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 24 2006, 07:49 PM~6237485
> *:0  :0 76GLASSHOUSE SAY IT AINT SO BIG HOMIE.   :tears:
> 
> FOR SALE - 76 GLASSHOUSE
> ...



yes it is true homie i have to do it im in a little jam right now you know what i mean you got to do what you can ill try to put some pic when i frist got it and you can see all the i put in to it


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 24 2006, 09:45 PM~6237441
> *Damn Homie, say it aint so magraw you can't really belive that the definition for all 71 to 76 are D**kS come on Dog, ever since i can remember atleast 74 to 76 are known as GlassHouse.
> Please help us understand the definition of a D**K more? Why exactly is a 70s Chevy a D**K?
> I can tell you where they get GlassHouse from, since it's pretty abvious, when you look at the car and the rear quarter windows are the first things you notice on the cars. That besides the huge front windows, rear window = alot of Glass.
> *


Man get a grip DONK is just what they callem in the south it has nothin 2 do with the size of the rims!!!!!!!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Sep 25 2006, 12:25 AM~6238503
> *yes it is true homie i have to do it im in a little jam right now you know what i mean you got to do what you can ill try to put some pic when i frist got it and you can see all the i put in to it
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

heres when i got her what a differnt now


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I hope you get what you want for it. I sure would jump on the deal if I didn't have my baby linc already. Good luck


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 22 2006, 10:43 PM~6228244
> *ALRITE FOOL
> *


hey foo...i didnt get a chance to swing by your pad...i was gonna throw a stereo in the glass saturday morning, i figured it would take me about an hour since all the wiring was there :uh: .....i ended spending up having to pull all the dam wiring out and rewire it myself :angry:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YOU STILL GONNA BE COMING AROUND AINT YA 76


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 25 2006, 10:10 AM~6240400
> *YOU STILL GONNA BE COMING AROUND AINT YA 76
> *



for sure ill be here cant let it go


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 23 2006, 10:26 PM~6233208
> *i don't see anything wrong with the plate.
> like the definition says ,a donk is a 71-76 impala or caprice.
> doesn't say nothing about it has to be on big wheels or what ever.
> ...


Are you telling me you would call a 71 Impala on 13s and juice a donk? Hell No! nuthing on 13s will ever be called a donk in my book. GLASSHOUSE is what the terminology is, matter of fact, i didnt even know what a donk was untill about6 months ago. Glasshouses i have knows all my life


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Sep 25 2006, 01:35 AM~6238513
> *Man get a grip DONK is just what they callem in the south it has nothin 2 do with the size of the rims!!!!!!!
> *


Come on Homie, did you hear me mention RIMS once? No. And again, still no explanation as to why they're caleed D**ks.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Sep 25 2006, 01:25 AM~6238503
> *yes it is true homie i have to do it im in a little jam right now you know what i mean you got to do what you can ill try to put some pic when i frist got it and you can see all the i put in to it
> *


Damn Dog sorry to hear that, but you're right some priorities are more important than others, so handle your business Homie. I know you had real big plans for your Ride. Good luck with the Sale, hope you get more than what you expect, and don't forget to come on here and bump the topic up. :biggrin: 
I'll hit you up tonight about the stuff we talked about.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Sep 25 2006, 02:35 AM~6238513
> *Man get a grip DONK is just what they callem in the south it has nothin 2 do with the size of the rims!!!!!!!
> *


I understand already, but I will NEVER I MEAN NEVER call a 74-76 Impala/Caprice a d**k. I think it's fuck up way to refer to a timeless classic. And any real car head who understands this will forever call them a Glasshouse or a Impala or Caprice depending on what model it is. Just like someone else said the work d**k is a fashionable word that has came about over the last few years, Glasshouse is the term that these cars have been going by since the 70's so im going to keep it o.g.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 25 2006, 02:07 PM~6241003
> *I understand already, but I will NEVER I MEAN NEVER call a 74-76 Impala/Caprice a d**k.  I think it's fuck up way to refer to a timeless classic.  And any real car head who understands this will forever call them a Glasshouse or a Impala or Caprice depending on what model it is.  Just like someone else said the work d**k is a fashionable word that has came about over the last few years, Glasshouse is the term that these cars have been going by since the 70's so im going to keep it o.g.
> *


 :thumbsup:   
I don't know how more fashionable the word D**K is than GLASSHOUSE, but hey we're only some GLASSHOUSE owners, everyday regular fools, what do we know or want to know about fashion.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83+Sep 25 2006, 09:42 AM~6239949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wouldn't call a 71 impala a glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 25 2006, 01:56 PM~6240916
> *Come on Homie, did you hear me mention RIMS once? No. And again, still no explanation as to why they're caleed D**ks.
> *


Well is obvious that u associate the word with big rims when in fact it has nothin 2 do with it. Its just a slang word, but just cause yall boys out west recently heard da word it doesnt mean is new cause 4 as long as i remember i been hearing da word DONK so dont get all bent out of shape when yall hear or read da word IT HAS NOTHIN 2 DO WITH BIG UGLY ASS RIMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

what do you think glasshouse when i 1st got and primered on 13 daytons


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

glasshouse all gutted out at MIRANDA'S CUSTOMS out of phoenix az. getting re done





















will post pics when its done hopefully in a few weeks its been at the shop since oct 1st 2005


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Pictures\2006-02-27\miranda's sign.jpg


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 25 2006, 04:35 PM~6242498
> *glasshouse all gutted out at MIRANDA'S CUSTOMS out of phoenix az. getting re donewill post pics when its done hopefully in a few weeks  its been at the shop since oct 1st 2005
> *



Damn you now its getting built right at mirandas! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...should be a sight to see when its finished.. :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Sep 25 2006, 03:30 PM~6240827
> *Are you telling me you would call a 71 Impala on 13s and juice a donk? Hell No! nuthing on 13s will ever be called a donk in my book. GLASSHOUSE is what the terminology is, matter of fact, i didnt even know what a donk was untill about6 months ago. Glasshouses i have knows all my life
> *


71's are not Glasshouses.



74-76 is a Glasshouse.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 25 2006, 12:00 PM~6240942
> *Damn Dog sorry to hear that, but you're right some priorities are more important than others, so handle your business Homie. I know you had real big plans for your Ride. Good luck with the Sale, hope you get more than what you expect, and don't forget to come on here and bump the topic up. :biggrin:
> I'll hit you up tonight about the stuff we talked about.
> *




i still have those parts that you need if you need smoething else let me know and ill see if have it 




for you people in the mid west and back east that call there cars a d**k that word dose not even have a meaning to it the close's thing to that word is donkey so every time i see the word d**k im going to refer it to donkey :biggrin:


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 25 2006, 07:37 PM~6243643
> *71's are not Glasshouses.
> 74-76 is a Glasshouse.
> *


WHAT ABOUT A 72 WITH A 76 FRONT CLIP? IMPHOUSE?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Clean.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

oops double post. Fucking Server. :uh:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Sep 25 2006, 03:08 PM~6241904
> *Well is obvious that u associate the word with big rims when in fact it has nothin 2 do with it. Its just a slang word, but just cause yall boys out west recently heard da word  it doesnt mean is new cause 4 as long as i remember i been hearing da word DONK so dont get all bent out of shape when yall hear or read da word      IT HAS NOTHIN 2 DO WITH BIG UGLY ASS RIMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


your 100% correct. ive heard them call them donks and the cuttys slabs or whatever... but doesnt mean thats what i call them or accept them as. donk is a horrible as name to call a ride, unless you dont like it. lol. it a glasshouse, and thats it. you can keep any other name. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Sep 26 2006, 06:56 AM~6245741
> *WHAT ABOUT A 72 WITH A 76 FRONT CLIP? IMPHOUSE?
> *




:ugh: 

sorry never seen that one before 

:ugh:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 26 2006, 11:46 AM~6247490
> *your 100% correct. ive heard them call them donks and the cuttys slabs or whatever... but doesnt mean thats what i call them or accept them as. donk is a horrible as name to call a ride, unless you dont like it. lol. it a glasshouse, and thats it. you can keep any other name. :biggrin:
> *


LOL glasshouse is cool with me 2!! But yall gotta understand that hearin or readin somebody call a cuttlass or a box a donk is annoying as fuck! or the ghouse owners getting all mad cause somebody calls their car a donk, hey is just what they're called in another part of the country!!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

ok here's my 2 pennies on the whole donk name thing.....

#1 the reason ppl get pissed about the name donk is easy, the 71-76 impala/caprices are a classy car and there's nothing classy about the name donk... 
#2 this is a glasshouse fest thread, not a donk thread, and if anyone don't like it being called a glasshouse then stay the fuck out of our thread, just like the big wheeled guys say stay out of their thread if we don't like it even tho big wheeled cars don't belong in a lowrider website....
#3 the term donk may not be all that new when refering to a car but its not as old and traditional as the name glasshouse.... which has been around since the cars came off the assembly line in 74.....
#4 the convertibles aren't donks nor are they glasshouses.... the name GHouse refers to the hardtops.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 27 2006, 11:53 AM~6255366
> *ok here's my 2 pennies on the whole donk name thing.....
> 
> #1 the reason ppl get pissed about the name donk is easy, the 71-76 impala/caprices are a classy car and there's nothing classy about the name donk...
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Go get them mr dressed to impress kick there asses.Glasshouse in my younger days was and still to me a very classy car big strong and elegant remember it was often refered also as the love machine because of the size of the back seat i have many fond memories of that back seat oh yea.keep on building those cars i am still here watching you guy build its great to see you guy bring back interest in those big cars


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

guess its time to finish it up :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Sep 26 2006, 06:56 AM~6245741
> *WHAT ABOUT A 72 WITH A 76 FRONT CLIP? IMPHOUSE?
> *


What about 74 or 75(can't remember which) sport coupe or heart/spirit of america edition?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 27 2006, 01:57 PM~6256811
> *What about 74-75s with the 71-73 roof?
> *


 :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

It's fixed now. My brother posted that. :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

A LIL VID OF MY GLASSHOUSE :cheesy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3CZpkcy8JY


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Here my 1974 Impala. Low 4 Life CC


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 27 2006, 04:57 PM~6256811
> *What about 74 or 75(can't remember which) sport coupe or heart/spirit of america edition?
> *


Those were 74's. Ugly ass cars too, lol. I got a set of skirts that came off of one.



When I see pics of those I always think of some super hero wearing a tight ass outfit and a cape covered in stars. :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 



I guess thats better than using the work d#%k. :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 27 2006, 11:53 AM~6255366
> *ok here's my 2 pennies on the whole donk name thing.....
> 
> #1 the reason ppl get pissed about the name donk is easy, the 71-76 impala/caprices are a classy car and there's nothing classy about the name donk...
> ...


Convertibles are donks 2!!!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 21 2006, 02:29 PM~6219005
> *
> *


is this house from GROUPE c.c phoenix?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 27 2006, 11:11 PM~6260507
> *is this house from GROUPE c.c phoenix?
> *



yes it is Homeboy


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

does any 1 have any pics of the USE C.C. glasshouse the mint green 1 small pic of it in LOWRIDER MAGAZINE at the indy show this year page 68 top right corner september o6


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 27 2006, 11:44 PM~6257308
> *A LIL VID OF MY GLASSHOUSE :cheesy:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3CZpkcy8JY
> *


cool I like that ! how many pumps and batts?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 28 2006, 06:11 PM~6263034
> *does any 1 have any pics  of the USE C.C. glasshouse the mint green 1  small pic of it  in LOWRIDER MAGAZINE at the indy show this year page 68 top right corner september o6
> *



was lookin for that tooo, wondered why / if it had been posted here


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Sep 27 2006, 09:59 PM~6260439
> *Convertibles are donks 2!!!
> *


take your newbie ass to a DONKey thread then, on a different website....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 27 2006, 10:53 AM~6255366
> *ok here's my 2 pennies on the whole donk name thing.....
> 
> #1 the reason ppl get pissed about the name donk is easy, the 71-76 impala/caprices are a classy car and there's nothing classy about the name donk...
> ...


      


amen brother


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HOOKED I ONLY HAVE 2 PUMPS A 3 BATTS :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Sep 27 2006, 11:59 PM~6260439
> *Convertibles are donks 2!!!
> *


Raghouse


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> HOOKED I ONLY HAVE 2 PUMPS A 3 BATTS :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 28 2006, 09:10 PM~6264280
> *HOOKED I ONLY HAVE 2 PUMPS A 3 BATTS :biggrin:
> *



thanks man, thats what I'm lookin into too :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I picked up my new ride last week in Chicago. Will start a topic on the trip to the states
and about the ride on here soon next week. Untill then I wanted to post at least a pic in
here...... car is in MINT condition. I drove it 1.500 miles from the midwest to Philly - was
a long but real smooth ride.  










Plans: 2 pumps 6 batts, 13" colored spokes and some real oldschool extras. 
More bout all that soon in a seperate topic. 

Colored 13eens:










The year correct plate that I'll throw on:










Oh and I want to thank you guys for postin the ebay link to it on here. That was 
the way I found out about it and ended up buying it. Thanks guys


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 28 2006, 01:05 PM~6264243
> *take your newbie ass to a DONKey thread then, on a different website....
> *


LOL!!!!!! Hop in your FUCKIN DONK and go 4 a cruise so u could relax *****!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any 1 have any info on changeing you rear axle out to a caprice rear end with disc brakes do you need to change any thing like brakebooster,lines or driveshaft is it direct bolt on or some mods i have a police car rear end should i try it or chuck it


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> *OOPS, wrong quote. :biggrin:
> any 1 have any info on changeing you rear axle out to a caprice rear end with disc brakes do you need to change any thing like brakebooster,lines or driveshaft is it direct bolt on or some mods i have a police car rear end should i try it or chuck it
> *


Check out the Homie DirtySanchez GlassHouse Topic, he did the same swap and has it detailed step by step. I'll try to find the link.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 29 2006, 11:48 AM~6271236
> *any 1 have any info on changeing you rear axle out to a caprice rear end with disc brakes do you need to change any thing like brakebooster,lines or driveshaft is it direct bolt on or some mods  i have a police car rear end should i try it or chuck it
> *


Here you go.  
Caprice rear End Swap. Curtesy of MR. DirtySanchez.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

good looking out homie


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Mine still for sale.....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Sep 28 2006, 03:12 PM~6265578
> *LOL!!!!!! Hop in your FUCKIN DONK and go 4 a cruise so u could relax *****!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


newbie go away....
when you can step up to my level or higher then you can talk shit...
cruise your shit every weekend, roll to local shows and win 1st's at everyone, trailer it to San Fran, Vegas and Canada for shows and get published in LRM and TLM then you can talk all the shit you want.... but until then get on your DONKEY and ride it bare back, from the back smackin it in da ass and asking it who's your daddy or anyway you want...


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 28 2006, 02:45 PM~6265391
> *I picked up my new ride last week in Chicago. Will start a topic on the trip to the states
> and about the ride on here soon next week. Untill then I wanted to post at least a pic in
> here...... car is in MINT condition. I drove it 1.500 miles from the midwest to Philly - was
> ...


 :0 :0 beautiful car homie does it have a moon or is that a reflection off the light??....


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:thumbsup: hooked2glass looks killer holmes :0


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 29 2006, 03:16 PM~6272512
> *newbie go away....
> when you can step up to my level or higher then you can talk shit...
> cruise your shit every weekend, roll to local shows and win 1st's at everyone, trailer it to San Fran, Vegas and Canada for shows and get published in LRM and TLM then you can talk all the shit you want.... but until then get on your DONKEY and ride it bare back, from the back smackin it in da ass and asking it who's your daddy or anyway you want...
> *


LOL!!!!!!! What level fool? da white paint or da chinas? or da delta dumps?.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

VERY NICE PICK-UP THERE HOOKED2GLASS....




 VERY NICE INDEED.......


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 28 2006, 10:45 PM~6265391
> *I picked up my new ride last week in Chicago. Will start a topic on the trip to the states
> and about the ride on here soon next week. Untill then I wanted to post at least a pic in
> here...... car is in MINT condition. I drove it 1.500 miles from the midwest to Philly - was
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*HELLO EVERYONE. I HAVE BEEN GONE FOR ABOUT 10 PAGES :uh: SHIT HAS BEEN A LIL FUCKED UP IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS. BUT IT'S ALL CLEARING UP NOW. SO THIS POST WILL RECAP THE LAST 10 PAGES.

ALL DAY~HOMIE SORRY I HAVE BEEN SLACKIN PM ME YOU ADDRESS AND I'LL JUST GIVE THEM TO YOU.

76GLASSHOUSE~SORRY YOU HAVE TO SELL YOUR BABY, YOU'LL GET ANOTHER ONE.

DLINEHUSTLER~KEEP DOING THE DAMN THING.

SMURF~THANKS FOR SPREADING MY WORK ON THE REAR END!

HOOKED2GLASS~'76 IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!

THAT PURPLE GLASSHOUSE FROM AZ. WITH THE "75 DONK" PLATES. IMO IT'S LIKE WEARING A WHITE ARMANI SUIT WITH A BIG SHIT STAIN ON THE BACK. THE SUIT LOOKS GOOD FROM THE FRONT BUT, THE SHIT STAIN KILLS THE WHOLE THING. 

GLASSHOUSES/DONKS. ALL THE REAL RIDERS HAVE BEEN CALLING THEM GLASSHOUSES SINCE THE JUMP. THAT "DONK" TERMINOLOGY IS NEW IN COMPAIRISON. LET THEM ****** DOWN SOUTH CALL THAT SHIT WHAT THEY WANT, WITH ALL THERE NASCAR THEMES AND SHIT. I REFUSE TO CALL A GLASSHOUSE ANY THING BUT THAT. ALSO TO BACK DRESSED TO IMPRESS
RAGS, COUPES WITH THE REAR 1/4 WINDOWS THAT ROLL DOWN AND ANYTHING THAT IS NOT A '74-'76 IS ALSO NOT A GLASSHOUSE.

100spokes~YOU NEED TO SIT BACK AND SHUT THE FUCK UP OUTSIDER. THIS TOPIC IS FILLED WITH FAMILY FROM DIFFERENT CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TOO. WE ARE TIGHTER KINT THAN A LOT OF CAR CLUBS.....BELIEVE THAT SHIT. SO YOU FUCK WITH ONE YOU FUCK WITH US ALL. ASK DONKON26.

TO EVERYONE HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL IN LAS VEGAS NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!  
*


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 30 2006, 11:20 AM~6276515
> *HELLO EVERYONE. I HAVE BEEN GONE FOR ABOUT 10 PAGES  :uh:  SHIT HAS BEEN A LIL FUCKED UP IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS. BUT IT'S ALL CLEARING UP NOW. SO THIS POST WILL RECAP THE LAST 10 PAGES.
> 
> ALL DAY~HOMIE SORRY I HAVE BEEN SLACKIN PM ME YOU ADDRESS AND I'LL JUST GIVE THEM TO YOU.
> ...



 Hope everything is good with ya homie :wave:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 30 2006, 09:20 AM~6276515
> *. ALSO TO BACK DRESSED TO IMPRESS
> RAGS, COUPES WITH THE REAR 1/4 WINDOWS THAT ROLL DOWN AND ANYTHING THAT IS NOT A '74-'76 IS ALSO NOT A GLASSHOUSE.
> 
> ...


 :angry:  am i not welcome with my 75 drop top


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

1974 Impala - Low 4 Life CC


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 30 2006, 12:20 PM~6276515
> *HELLO EVERYONE. I HAVE BEEN GONE FOR ABOUT 10 PAGES  :uh:  SHIT HAS BEEN A LIL FUCKED UP IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS. BUT IT'S ALL CLEARING UP NOW. SO THIS POST WILL RECAP THE LAST 10 PAGES.
> 
> ALL DAY~HOMIE SORRY I HAVE BEEN SLACKIN PM ME YOU ADDRESS AND I'LL JUST GIVE THEM TO YOU.
> ...


*
DAMN, I GUESS YOU DIDNT LIKE YOUR SLOWDOWNS, YOU DIDNT GIVE ME A SHOUT OUT.*     :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 30 2006, 10:20 AM~6276515
> *HELLO EVERYONE. I HAVE BEEN GONE FOR ABOUT 10 PAGES  :uh:  SHIT HAS BEEN A LIL FUCKED UP IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS. BUT IT'S ALL CLEARING UP NOW. SO THIS POST WILL RECAP THE LAST 10 PAGES.
> 
> ALL DAY~HOMIE SORRY I HAVE BEEN SLACKIN PM ME YOU ADDRESS AND I'LL JUST GIVE THEM TO YOU.
> ...


***** please!!!!!!!!. WTF is kint? lol


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Sep 30 2006, 10:54 AM~6276638
> *:angry:   am i not welcome with my 75 drop top
> *


*SORRY, "TIGHT KNIT" BUT IF THAT WAS THE ONLY THING YOU COULD SAY ABOUT MY STATMENT THEN IT DID IT'S JOB, EXCEPT FOR THE "SHUT THE FUCK UP OUTSIDER" PART.*


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 30 2006, 11:27 AM~6276763
> *SORRY, "TIGHT KNIT" BUT IF THAT WAS THE ONLY THING YOU COULD SAY ABOUT MY STATMENT THEN IT DID IT'S JOB, EXCEPT FOR THE "SHUT THE FUCK UP OUTSIDER" PART.
> *


FUCK your statement *****!!!!!!! wtf u think dat u proved a point? what do u want me 2 do, defend the nascar theme cars? fuck them pieces of shit n fuck dat ***** donkon26. so just shut da fuck up cause dis shit is pointless!!!!!. Nice DONK btw! post pics of da set up when u can


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Sep 30 2006, 12:24 PM~6276949
> *FUCK your statement *****!!!!!!! wtf u think dat u proved a point? what do u want me 2 do, defend the nascar theme cars? fuck them pieces of shit n fuck dat ***** donkon26. so just shut da fuck up cause dis shit is pointless!!!!!. Nice DONK btw! post pics of da set up when u can
> *


*YOU WON'T LAST LONG IN HERE WITHOUT RESPECT, YOU'LL SEE.*


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Sep 30 2006, 09:54 AM~6276638
> *:angry:   am i not welcome with my 75 drop top
> *


come on dawg, you know 71-76 is all family.... unless you consider it a DONKey


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

j/p LaZt....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Sep 29 2006, 07:26 PM~6273843
> *LOL!!!!!!! What level fool? da white paint or da chinas? or da delta dumps?.
> *


on da national/world wide level foo.... post your shit that's been in any magazine issue... or has even been to a show takin da top awards in your class.... 


YOU WANT RESPECT YOU'VE GOT TO GIVE IT AND EARN IT...

SOMETHING I'VE HAD IN THE LOWRIDER GAME probably longer than you've been alive...


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Sep 30 2006, 10:27 AM~6276763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i dont even say the four letter word..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

REAL RIDERS ROLL 13 DONKS WILL COME DONKS WILL DEFANATLY GO BUT A TRUE RIDER WILL ALWAYS REMAIN


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DONK:

Dont 
Operate!
NOT
KOOL


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

donks wont last 13 & 14 been around for years


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 30 2006, 10:20 AM~6276515
> *HELLO EVERYONE. I HAVE BEEN GONE FOR ABOUT 10 PAGES  :uh:  SHIT HAS BEEN A LIL FUCKED UP IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS. BUT IT'S ALL CLEARING UP NOW. SO THIS POST WILL RECAP THE LAST 10 PAGES.
> 
> ALL DAY~HOMIE SORRY I HAVE BEEN SLACKIN PM ME YOU ADDRESS AND I'LL JUST GIVE THEM TO YOU.
> ...


What's Cracken Dog, was wondering what was happening with you. Glad to see you back.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

just kicking back watching


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 30 2006, 05:47 PM~6278237
> *on da national/world wide level foo.... post your shit that's been in any magazine issue... or has even been to a show takin da top awards in your class....
> YOU WANT RESPECT YOU'VE GOT TO GIVE IT AND EARN IT...
> 
> ...


Don't even trip on that fool Homie, i don't even quote his ass anymore, he isn't worth any of our time. Our Topic is one, if not the best one on Layitlow, Don't pay that punk no mind, and he'll go away. The haters always do.  We shouldn't let our topic turn into the hundreds that there are already on here, going back and forth bickering like little school girls. 
Fuck it, if he likes D**Ks so much and is calling all of our Rides that lame ass word, then maybe he has one to add to the tread, wich i doubt.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 30 2006, 05:47 PM~6278237
> *on da national/world wide level foo.... post your shit that's been in any magazine issue... or has even been to a show takin da top awards in your class....
> YOU WANT RESPECT YOU'VE GOT TO GIVE IT AND EARN IT...
> 
> ...


Ill post it when i down grade 2 chinas and deltas!!! lol give it up man dis shit is pointless!!!!!!!


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 30 2006, 11:15 PM~6279953
> *Don't even trip on that fool Homie, i don't even quote his ass anymore, he isn't worth any of our time. Our Topic is one, if not the best one on Layitlow, Don't pay that punk no mind, and he'll go away. The haters always do.   We shouldn't let our topic turn into the hundreds that there are already on here, going back and forth bickering like little school girls.
> Fuck it, if he likes D**Ks so much and is calling all of our Rides that lame ass word, then maybe he has one to add to the tread, wich i doubt.
> *


YEA IM HATIN CAUSE I WISH I HAD A 4 DOOR CUTLASS!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by orlando_@Sep 30 2006, 11:50 PM~6279818
> *donks wont last 13 & 14 been around for years
> *


THAT DIDNT MAKE ANY SENSE :uh:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 30 2006, 11:44 PM~6280090
> *THAT DIDNT MAKE ANY SENSE :uh:
> *


They dont get it. is just a word!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Oct 1 2006, 12:46 AM~6280099
> *They dont get it. is just a word!!!!!!!
> *


I KNOW RIGHT,


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 30 2006, 11:49 PM~6280114
> *I KNOW RIGHT,
> *


Is crazy!!!!! but oh well as long as they keep em on 13s n 14s is all good.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THEY JUST A LIL IGNORANT


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 1 2006, 12:00 AM~6280184
> *THEY JUST A LIL IGNORANT
> *


lol!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 1 2006, 12:00 AM~6280184
> *THEY JUST A LIL IGNORANT
> *


Good luck selling your piece of shit Front Cilp Now. Atleast Here.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Sep 30 2006, 11:43 PM~6280087
> *YEA IM HATIN CAUSE I WISH I HAD A 4 DOOR CUTLASS!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  Yea that's all i have.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 1 2006, 07:31 PM~6284147
> *Good luck selling your piece of shit Front Cilp Now. Atleast Here.
> *


BITCH DONT GET MAD CUZ YOU DONT KNOW BETTER FOO, AND I JUST SOLD MY CLIP 4 300 TODAY TO A HOMIE IN THE 619. THIS ***** SMURF IS A REAL HATER


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 2 2006, 12:41 AM~6285874
> *BITCH DONT GET MAD CUZ YOU DONT KNOW BETTER FOO, AND I JUST SOLD MY CLIP 4 300 TODAY TO A HOMIE IN THE 619. THIS ***** SMURF IS A REAL HATER
> *


Smurf has never been a hater. Get the fuck out of here with that shit.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 1 2006, 11:49 PM~6286182
> *Smurf has never been a hater. Get the fuck out of here with that shit.
> *


X2 SMURF HAS ALWAYS BEEN RESPECTFUL FOR THE REAL GLASSHOUSE RIDERS. I HAVE ALWAYS SAID *"THERE IS A BIG DIFFERENCE BETWEEN BEING A HATER AND NOT HAVING ANY LOVE FOR SOMETHING." *

SMURF AIN'T A HATER.............BUT UNFORTUNATELY THERE ARE SOME REAL HATERS IN HERE!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 1 2006, 07:31 PM~6284147
> *Good luck selling your piece of shit Front Cilp Now. Atleast Here.
> *


SOUNDS LIKE HATING TO ME? :uh: I DONT HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH SMURF OR THE REST OF YOU GUYS BUT WHEN SMURF MADE THAT COMMENT I THINK IT WAS DISRESPECTING ME. SO I BIT BACK. WHY IS EVERY 1 AGAINST ME I DIDNT DO SHIT?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 2 2006, 11:23 AM~6287442
> *SOUNDS LIKE HATING TO ME?  :uh: I DONT HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH SMURF OR THE REST OF YOU GUYS BUT WHEN SMURF MADE THAT COMMENT I THINK IT WAS DISRESPECTING ME. SO I BIT BACK. WHY IS EVERY 1 AGAINST ME I DIDNT DO SHIT?
> *



WHAT ABOUT ALL THE COMMENTS THAT WERE MADE BEFORE THAT QUOTE??


YOU GOTTA KEEP IT FAIR...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT QUOTE?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 2 2006, 11:38 AM~6287549
> *WHAT QUOTE?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 1 2006, 12:00 AM~6280184
> *"THEY" JUST A LIL IGNORANT
> *


This Quote, you fucked with the whole crew Homie. And that's a big No-No. :nono: 


> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 2 2006, 09:23 AM~6287442
> *SOUNDS LIKE HATING TO ME?  :uh: I DONT HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH SMURF OR THE REST OF YOU GUYS BUT WHEN SMURF MADE THAT COMMENT I THINK IT WAS DISRESPECTING ME. SO I BIT BACK. WHY IS EVERY 1 AGAINST ME I DIDNT DO SHIT?
> *


Your thoughts towards me don't bother me a bit, i don't know you, you don't know me so it makes no difference to me. But if you do look back, i always set things straight and backed you up when you where trying to sale you parts, i guess that was hating.  
Now for my comment, how do you expect any of US in here to buy your shit after a comment like that. And you already Sold it, well good for you, but i bet you wouldn't post your stuff on here anymore cause nobody would give a damn. 
 Yours truely the #1 Hater.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i made that quote cuz yall thoughts of a donk is all wrong, thats being ignorang saying something you dont know about right? but anyways i aint trippin whats up with the g house :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 1 2006, 02:00 AM~6280184
> *THEY JUST A LIL IGNORANT
> *


WE ARE NOT THE IGNORANT MOTHERFUCKERS CALLING CARS DONKS.

I DONT GIVE A MOTHERFUCK WHAT KIND OF CAR A DONK IS, AND I DONT GIVE A GODDAMN WHERE THE NAME CAME FROM. AND I CAN GIVE A FUCK LESS HOW LONG THAT NAME HAS REALLY BEEN USED TO DESCRIBE AN AUTOMOBILE.

THE WORD DONK, IS IGNORANT. ANYONE WHO WOULD USE THAT WORD TO REFER TO A GLASSHOUSE IS A SORRY PIECE OF SHIT. SO I SAY THIS TO ANYONE WHO WANTS TO EDUCATE "US" ON THAT WORD, TAKE THAT WORD AND GO STICK IT IN YOUR ASS, IM SICK AND TIRED OF IGNORANT ASS MOTHERFUCKERS TRYING TO CHANGE US, ITS NOT GONNA HAPPEN AND WE ARE TIRED OF HEARING/READING ABOUT IT. SO ANYONE WHO CANT AGREE THAT THE WORD DONK IS IGNORANT, KICK ROCKS BITCH!!!!!


SINCERELY YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NO ONES TRYIN TO CHANGE NAMES, ITS A SOUTH THANG HOMIE YOU GOT TO UNDERSTAND, ITS JUST A NAME LIKE- DONK 71-76, BOX CHEVY 80-90, BUBBLE CHEVY 91-96 , YOU JUST DONT UNDERSTAND, YOU JUST CANT EXCEPT WE CALL THE CARS YALL LIKE DONKS, IT MIGHT BE NEW TO YOU GUYS CUZ ITS NOW JUST GETTING OUT THERE AND THE FUCKED UP THING IS THEY PUT DONK AND THE BIG RIM THING TOGETHER AND EVERYBODY THINKS THAT A CAR WITH BIG ASS DUMB RIMS ARE DONKS IT AINT,


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 2 2006, 10:12 AM~6287795
> *WE ARE NOT THE IGNORANT MOTHERFUCKERS CALLING CARS DONKS.
> 
> I DONT GIVE A MOTHERFUCK WHAT KIND OF CAR A DONK IS, AND I DONT GIVE A GODDAMN WHERE THE NAME CAME FROM. AND I CAN GIVE A FUCK LESS HOW LONG THAT NAME HAS REALLY BEEN USED TO DESCRIBE AN AUTOMOBILE.
> ...


   Couldn't of said it better my self.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Sep 30 2006, 10:38 PM~6280068
> *Ill post it when i down grade 2 chinas and deltas!!! lol  give it up man dis shit is pointless!!!!!!!
> *


i must be on some kind of level which makes ppl repsect me and my drop, making 2 featires in 2 different magazines, and being noticed by all who have seen it even with the china's and deltas cause if it wasn't getting notice you wouldn't know what i had in or on my shit.... and appearently your not on that level cause aint no one seen shit from you... oh but wait till you down grade to china's and delta's, wait more like when you find a pic of someone elses shit and claim its yours like so many do..... 

when you can go anywhere in the world that there are lowriders and LRM/TLM and get asked if that was my car in LRM/TLM cause they seen it and me in the mag then come talk to me.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 2 2006, 10:20 AM~6287841
> *NO ONES TRYIN TO CHANGE NAMES, ITS A SOUTH THANG HOMIE YOU GOT TO UNDERSTAND, ITS JUST A NAME LIKE- DONK 71-76, BOX CHEVY 80-90, BUBBLE CHEVY 91-96 , YOU JUST DONT UNDERSTAND, YOU JUST CANT EXCEPT WE CALL THE CARS YALL LIKE DONKS, IT MIGHT BE NEW TO YOU GUYS CUZ ITS NOW JUST GETTING OUT THERE AND THE FUCKED UP THING IS THEY PUT DONK AND THE BIG RIM THING TOGETHER AND EVERYBODY THINKS THAT A CAR WITH BIG ASS DUMB RIMS ARE DONKS IT AINT,
> *


Nobody cares where it came from, just keep that shit out of Our Topic and take it to the D**k fest. I remember a few months back when you had a GlassHouse, yuo wouldn't refer to it as a D**K and Now all of the sudden they're D**Ks right. Fuck it like Tattoo said and i quote, *THE WORD DONK, IS IGNORANT. ANYONE WHO WOULD USE THAT WORD TO REFER TO A GLASSHOUSE IS A SORRY PIECE OF SHIT. SO I SAY THIS TO ANYONE WHO WANTS TO EDUCATE "US" ON THAT WORD, TAKE THAT WORD AND GO STICK IT IN YOUR ASS, IM SICK AND TIRED OF IGNORANT ASS MOTHERFUCKERS TRYING TO CHANGE US, ITS NOT GONNA HAPPEN AND WE ARE TIRED OF HEARING/READING ABOUT IT. SO ANYONE WHO CANT AGREE THAT THE WORD DONK IS IGNORANT, KICK ROCKS BITCH!!!!!*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

I see some of the crew is on here. :wave: 

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: *SMURF, Mr.Groove83*, DownLow64, 81 FLEETWOOD, *Dressed2Impress*, alex75, TrueOGcadi, PAW PAW, *TATTOO-76*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I KNOW I DIDNT CUZ THE 76 WAS THE ONLY REAL GLASSHOUSE LIKE TATOO SAID LOL PLUS I JUST LIKE CALLIN THE 71-73 DONKS , THAT JUST ME, SO IF YOU GOT A 74 OR 75 YOU AINT GOT A GLASSHOUSE LOL


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 2 2006, 09:12 AM~6287795
> *WE ARE NOT THE IGNORANT MOTHERFUCKERS CALLING CARS DONKS.
> 
> I DONT GIVE A MOTHERFUCK WHAT KIND OF CAR A DONK IS, AND I DONT GIVE A GODDAMN WHERE THE NAME CAME FROM. AND I CAN GIVE A FUCK LESS HOW LONG THAT NAME HAS REALLY BEEN USED TO DESCRIBE AN AUTOMOBILE.
> ...


TESTIFY HOMEBOY!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 2 2006, 10:28 AM~6287884
> *I KNOW I DIDNT  CUZ THE 76 WAS THE ONLY REAL GLASSHOUSE LIKE TATOO SAID LOL  PLUS I JUST LIKE CALLIN THE 71-73 DONKS , THAT JUST ME, SO IF YOU GOT A 74 OR 75 YOU AINT GOT A GLASSHOUSE LOL
> *


Damn Homie, you just like opening up a can of worms don't you. Just give it a rest. It's coo if YOU like the name so bad, just keep it out of this Topic.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 2 2006, 09:28 AM~6287882
> *I see some of the crew is on here. :wave:
> 
> 10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :wave: WHATS HAPPENIN SMURF, PM SENT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHATEVER HOMEBOY I LIKE A SUPPOSE TO LISTEN TO YOU LOL I KNOW A 74-76 IS A GLASS HOUSE BUT THE REALL GLASSHOUSE IS A 76 :roflmao:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i aint trippin on that foo smurf...

tatoo good words my bratha

fleetwood, pare, that foo stepped to me so i've got to step right back.... the word yes is just a word, and yes it has been associated with the big wheels kick which may not be right but no true lowrider will ever call anything they own that name.... that foo can't come into the ghouse fest and disrespect everyone in it and think no ones gonna say anything. if he wants repect then he needs to come into our thread correct and show us some respect before we'll even think of respecting his ass.... lowriding is all about showing your creativity, family and most of all tradition.... that word has no part of the lowrider tradition....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 2 2006, 11:36 AM~6287933
> *i aint trippin on that foo smurf...
> 
> tatoo good words my bratha
> ...


I AGREE BUT ARE YOU REFERRING TO ME, AS HIS ASS ?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

less bullshit/more pics....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 2 2006, 10:34 AM~6287926
> *WHATEVER HOMEBOY I LIKE A SUPPOSE TO LISTEN TO YOU LOL I KNOW A 74-76 IS A GLASS HOUSE BUT THE REALL GLASSHOUSE IS A 76 :roflmao:
> *


Who's telling you to listen to me Big Man, i'm not your mama so i gives a shit about you.
Fuck all this, we need some more pictures on here, i grabbed this from another topic.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 2 2006, 09:40 AM~6287951
> *I AGREE BUT ARE YOU REFERRING TO ME, AS HIS ASS ?
> *


naw pare, 100spoke or hwat ever his name is....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Oct 2 2006, 10:42 AM~6287967
> *less bullshit/more pics....
> *


Here's one more.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 2 2006, 12:28 PM~6287884
> *I KNOW I DIDNT  CUZ THE 76 WAS THE ONLY REAL GLASSHOUSE LIKE TATOO SAID LOL  PLUS I JUST LIKE CALLIN THE 71-73 DONKS , THAT JUST ME, SO IF YOU GOT A 74 OR 75 YOU AINT GOT A GLASSHOUSE LOL
> *


ACTUALLY, THE CORRECT QUOTE FROM THE GM DESIGNERS WAS *"THATS THE LAST OF THE GLASSHOUSES"* 


THAT WAS A REFFERENCE MADE AFTER THE LAST 1976 OF ITS KIND ROLLED OF THE ASSEMBLY LINE.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 2 2006, 11:46 AM~6288004
> *naw pare, 100spoke or hwat ever his name is....
> *


OH OK COOL :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

nice pics smurf, but of course they are its KLIQUE ride...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ORLANDOS SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 2 2006, 12:46 PM~6288004
> *naw pare, 100spoke or hwat ever his name is....
> *


WHAT I HAVENT FIGURED OUT IS, THAT GUY IS TALKING SHIT ABOUT YOU HAVING CHINA WHEELS RIGHT? BUT DONT *"100 SPOKE"* WHEELS ONLY COME FROM CHINA???



MAYBE SOME DAYTON OWNERS CAN ANSWER THAT QUESTION, BUT I KNOW MY ZENITHS ARE 96 SPOKE AND 72 SPOKE. I NEVER COUNTED THE SPOKES ON EITHER SET OF MY DAYTONS, SO I DONT KNOW HOW MANY SPOKES THEY HAVE.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

i was out in LA this morning, found a 75 rag, 3x black, look bout 95% done or maybe more, i didnt see it in detail,

got the # to the shop where its at, he said they are asking $16.5k OBO

if anybody needs the INFO let me know


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 2 2006, 10:54 AM~6288060
> *nice pics smurf, but of course they are its KLIQUE ride...
> *


Molded firewall, molded hood and alot of shaving, what else can you ask For. :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Oct 2 2006, 09:57 AM~6288076
> *i was out in LA this morning, found a 75 rag, 3x black, look bout 95% done or maybe more, i didnt see it in detail,
> 
> got the # to the shop where its at, he said they are asking $16.5k OBO
> ...


good lookin out homie


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 2 2006, 10:56 AM~6288068
> *WHAT I HAVENT FIGURED OUT IS, THAT GUY IS TALKING SHIT ABOUT YOU HAVING CHINA WHEELS RIGHT? BUT DONT "100 SPOKE" WHEELS ONLY COME FROM CHINA???
> MAYBE SOME DAYTON OWNERS CAN ANSWER THAT QUESTION, BUT I KNOW MY ZENITHS ARE 96 SPOKE AND 72 SPOKE. I NEVER COUNTED THE SPOKES ON EITHER SET OF MY DAYTONS, SO I DONT KNOW HOW MANY SPOKES THEY HAVE.
> *


I was going to ask the same question, cause i know i have a set of 72 spoke Ds, but i thught that maybe their just the old kind.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 2 2006, 09:58 AM~6288081
> *Molded firewall, molded hood and alot of shaving, what else can you ask For. :biggrin:
> *


does it have pinstripes on the sides smurf? it looks real plain, some contrasting colors on the side would set that offffff....and maybe cover the holes where the bumper guards studs go...lol, ok im jp, im being picky :biggrin: nice car


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 2 2006, 09:56 AM~6288068
> *WHAT I HAVENT FIGURED OUT IS, THAT GUY IS TALKING SHIT ABOUT YOU HAVING CHINA WHEELS RIGHT? BUT DONT "100 SPOKE" WHEELS ONLY COME FROM CHINA???
> MAYBE SOME DAYTON OWNERS CAN ANSWER THAT QUESTION, BUT I KNOW MY ZENITHS ARE 96 SPOKE AND 72 SPOKE. I NEVER COUNTED THE SPOKES ON EITHER SET OF MY DAYTONS, SO I DONT KNOW HOW MANY SPOKES THEY HAVE.
> *



Hey Tatoo I just checked and this is what they have on their website.

Radial Lace Knock Off Reverse Lace, are available in 13" to 18 ", 100 spoke, all chrome, 2 Ear Straight Embedded Logo Cap



http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/wheels/ko-radial-rl.html


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NICE Dz


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Oct 2 2006, 11:00 AM~6288102
> *does it have pinstripes on the sides smurf?  it looks real plain, some contrasting colors on the side would set that offffff....and maybe cover the holes where the bumper guards studs go...lol, ok im jp, im being picky :biggrin: nice car
> *


I think it has some, but you can't really see them in the picture cause of the angle. 
I didn't even notice the holes on for the bumper guards. :0 It's all good, still looks good.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 2 2006, 09:56 AM~6288068
> *WHAT I HAVENT FIGURED OUT IS, THAT GUY IS TALKING SHIT ABOUT YOU HAVING CHINA WHEELS RIGHT? BUT DONT "100 SPOKE" WHEELS ONLY COME FROM CHINA???
> MAYBE SOME DAYTON OWNERS CAN ANSWER THAT QUESTION, BUT I KNOW MY ZENITHS ARE 96 SPOKE AND 72 SPOKE. I NEVER COUNTED THE SPOKES ON EITHER SET OF MY DAYTONS, SO I DONT KNOW HOW MANY SPOKES THEY HAVE.
> *


that's a good one tat... i wouldn't know, only D's i owned was way back in da day before 100's came out.....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 2 2006, 09:58 AM~6288081
> *Molded firewall, molded hood and alot of shaving, what else can you ask For. :biggrin:
> *


molded hood and trunk may be in the near future for da WHITE DROP ON DEM CHINA'S n DELTA'S, and probably shaved trunk n doors... i don't know about shavin off da trim tho.... i think it breaks it it down a little but it depends on what i draw up for patterns if i even go there that is...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 2 2006, 10:56 AM~6288068
> *WHAT I HAVENT FIGURED OUT IS, THAT GUY IS TALKING SHIT ABOUT YOU HAVING CHINA WHEELS RIGHT? BUT DONT "100 SPOKE" WHEELS ONLY COME FROM CHINA???
> MAYBE SOME DAYTON OWNERS CAN ANSWER THAT QUESTION, BUT I KNOW MY ZENITHS ARE 96 SPOKE AND 72 SPOKE. I NEVER COUNTED THE SPOKES ON EITHER SET OF MY DAYTONS, SO I DONT KNOW HOW MANY SPOKES THEY HAVE.
> *


I GUESS I HAVE A PROJECT FOR WHEN I GET HOME, COUNTING DAYTON SPOKES.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*I AM TOO LAZY SOMEONE COUNT THEM FOR ME!*


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Oct 2 2006, 10:00 AM~6288102
> *does it have pinstripes on the sides smurf?  it looks real plain, some contrasting colors on the side would set that offffff....and maybe cover the holes where the bumper guards studs go...lol, ok im jp, im being picky :biggrin: nice car
> *



This car does have some pin stripes and patterns in the paint. You just cant see it in some lighting. 
Frank does his own body work, paint and interior and he's painted and upholstered a few Klique cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 2 2006, 10:56 AM~6288068
> *WHAT I HAVENT FIGURED OUT IS, THAT GUY IS TALKING SHIT ABOUT YOU HAVING CHINA WHEELS RIGHT? BUT DONT "100 SPOKE" WHEELS ONLY COME FROM CHINA???
> MAYBE SOME DAYTON OWNERS CAN ANSWER THAT QUESTION, BUT I KNOW MY ZENITHS ARE 96 SPOKE AND 72 SPOKE. I NEVER COUNTED THE SPOKES ON EITHER SET OF MY DAYTONS, SO I DONT KNOW HOW MANY SPOKES THEY HAVE.
> *


14 inch 100 spokes daytons!!!!!


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 2 2006, 10:22 AM~6287853
> *i must be on some kind of level which makes ppl repsect me and my drop, making 2 featires in 2 different magazines, and being noticed by all who have seen it even with the china's and deltas cause if it wasn't getting notice you wouldn't know what i had in or on my shit.... and appearently your not on that level cause aint no one seen shit from you... oh but wait till you down grade to china's and delta's, wait more like when you find a pic of someone elses shit and claim its yours like so many do.....
> 
> when you can go anywhere in the world that there are lowriders and LRM/TLM and get asked if that was my car in LRM/TLM cause they seen it and me in the mag then come talk to me.....
> *


LOL!!! my car isnt done yet so is pointless 4 me 2 talk about it, it should b done by december hopefully. ill post da pics then. Your car is really clean cant hate on dat, but dont b saying 2 get on your level cause your level aint hard 2 get 2 at all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Oct 2 2006, 01:04 PM~6288123
> *Hey Tatoo I just checked and this is what they have on their website.
> 
> Radial Lace Knock Off Reverse Lace, are available in 13" to 18 ", 100 spoke, all chrome, 2 Ear Straight Embedded Logo Cap
> ...


Cool, I had a brand new set of the new ones like that with the embedded logo in the knock off, and they had the Dayton logo etched in the lip of the dish and also on the hub. 


But when I set them beside my Zeniths, I decided to sell them, lol the chrome on the Zeniths was waaaaaaay better. :biggrin: But, I can at least say I have owned BOTH, some people talk trash and say that "this is better than that" but they havent ever owned 
either one.


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

That is true. I hope to get some for my ride in the near future but haven't decided on what I want exactly. :dunno: 
That and I think there's a few other things I need to do to the ride before getting new wheels. I already have a set of Chinas anodized to match but they are 13's and I want to switch to 14's


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i thought 100 spoke daytons were 14s and 88 spoke were 13s. when did dayton start making 100 spoke 13s?


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Oct 2 2006, 01:17 PM~6288804
> *Your car is really clean cant hate on dat, but dont b saying 2 get on your level cause your level aint hard 2 get 2 at all.
> *


SEE THIS IS WHERE THE WHOLE "RESPECT" THING COMES INTO PLAY DRESSED2IMPRESSED IS AN O.G. IN THIS GAME AND FOR YOU TO COME IN HERE AND START TO BE DISRESPECTFUL TO PEOPLE. IT WILL DO NOTHING BUT MAKE YOU LOOK BAD. I DON'T JUDGE PEOPLE ON IF THEY HAVE CHINAS OR DELTAS ON THERE CAR...........EVEN THOUGH I PREFER DAYTONS, I WON'T LOOK DOWN ON THEM IF THEY DON'T HAVE THEM. 

COME DECEMBER WHEN YOU POST YOUR CAR, IF YOU CAN, I'M SURE IT WON'T GET ANY LOVE JUST BECASUE OF THE WAY YOU CARRY YOURSELF ON HERE NOW. MY ADVISE IS WISE UP.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

just thought i would post this link for all us *GLASSHOUSE* addicts

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=286702&st=0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Oct 2 2006, 04:16 PM~6290264
> *just thought i would post this link for all us GLASSHOUSE addicts
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=286702&st=0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 2 2006, 01:01 PM~6289147
> *i thought 100 spoke daytons were 14s and 88 spoke were 13s. when did dayton start making 100 spoke 13s?
> *


I MY SELF HAVE OWNED DAYTON WIRES SINCE 1992 THOSE WERE 13 72 SPOKESOLD THEM GOT THE 88 SPOKE IN 95 AND STILL HAVE THEM TILL THIS DAY AND WILL PRABABLY KEEP THEM FOREVER I CURENTLY HAVE BOUGHT 13 100 SPOKE MASTERPIECE WHEELS ONLY BECAUSE THIER THE SAME COLOR GREEN SPOKES AS MY CAR AND THE PRICE WAS RIGHT ON 600 HOMIES LOSS WAS MY GAIN


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I JUST COUNTED THEM ANYWAY AND 100 SPOKE DAYTONS ARE JUST THAT 100 SPOKES. MAKES SINCE BECASUE DAYTON QUOTED ME $600 FOR PAINTED SPOKES AT $1.50 PER SPOKE. THAT IS IF YOU ORDER THEM LIKE THAT NEW, THE PRICE WILL DOUBLE IF YOU SEND THEM YOUR WHEELS.


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

well my plans have gotten complacated let everyone know that a 76 frame is different than a 72 frame the front bumber brackets are totaly different


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orlando_@Sep 30 2006, 09:50 PM~6279818
> *donks wont last 13 & 14 been around for years
> *


 and many years to come.......


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any 1 have any pics of glasshouses with bumper kits im wondering if i should put 1 on mine


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Oct 2 2006, 09:39 PM~6291640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


74-76 is different from 71-73.


you should have asked someone who knew. :uh: :uh:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

need some of these both left and right any 1 have any 
[attachmentid=316531]


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=316531]


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Oct 17 2005, 08:38 PM~4020208
> *98K OG MILES UGLY AS SHIT WITH A 76 FRONT END AND A CONTINENTAL KIT
> [attachmentid=316523]
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

need these


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

panel tht covers side windows


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 2 2006, 02:01 PM~6289147
> *i thought 100 spoke daytons were 14s and 88 spoke were 13s. when did dayton start making 100 spoke 13s?
> *


U r correct! they came out with 100 spoke 13s a few years ago. i believe they're called boulevards and i think they're cheaper than 88s


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Oct 3 2006, 04:47 AM~6294573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU DONT USE IT LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

SOLD ALREADY SORRY DOES ANYONE KNOW IF I WERE TO WELD THE BUMBER SHOCK ABSORBERS ON MY FRAME IF I COULD PUT THE CLIP ON?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Well Glass Homies, I sold my glasshouse last night. I just had my first kid, so I need to set my priorities straight. I hope to get another ride soon. I was able to keep a few parts, so if anybody is interested in buyin them let me know. Here's what I kept: 74 Impala Grille and buckets for the lights, bumper guards, taillights, and the skirts . :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

HOW MUCH FOR THE GRILL AND THE SKIRTS...CAN YOU POST PICS OF THE GRILL


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Quick question, What is that circled part on the picture and can i go with out it?
P.S. this is not my engine, just borrowed the picture from another site.


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

CRUISE CONTROL HOMMIE U WILL NEED ANOTHER SPEEDO CABLE TO DO AWAY WITH THAT


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

CRUISE CONTROL HOMMIE U WILL NEED ANOTHER SPEEDO CABLE TO DO AWAY WITH THAT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Oct 3 2006, 10:46 AM~6295832
> *CRUISE CONTROL HOMMIE U WILL NEED ANOTHER SPEEDO CABLE TO DO AWAY WITH THAT
> *


Coo, thanks i think i can do with out it. I never use that shit anyway in any of my Rides. When i take long trips i like mashing on the Gas and passing people :biggrin:  
Good looking out, so that means i can just take it off right?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Oct 2 2006, 12:17 PM~6288804
> *LOL!!! my car isnt done yet so is pointless 4 me 2 talk about it, it should b done by december hopefully. ill post da pics then. Your car is really clean cant hate on dat, but dont b saying 2 get on your level cause your level aint hard 2 get 2 at all.
> *


neither is getting D's and Adex's, but you can't say its easy to get you ryde in any magazine let alone 2...
its not about what you have in your ryde its all about how its done....
i'm sure you'll put alot of time, money, blood sweat and tears adn pride into your ryde


Thanks Dirty... for your comments... even tho i don't consider myself OG, just OLD


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Oct 3 2006, 08:48 AM~6295522
> *SOLD ALREADY SORRY  DOES ANYONE KNOW IF I WERE TO WELD THE BUMBER SHOCK ABSORBERS ON MY FRAME IF I COULD PUT THE CLIP ON?
> *


i'm sure something could be rigged up to be able to use it, only thing that's stoppin you is your imagination and ingennuity(sp)

cut here, cut there, weld here and there anything can be done.....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Oct 2 2006, 03:16 PM~6290264
> *just thought i would post this link for all us GLASSHOUSE addicts
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=286702&st=0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good lookin out homie, 
just swoopt 2 up... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 3 2006, 11:35 AM~6296100
> *Thanks Dirty... for your comments... even tho i don't consider myself OG, just OLD
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SO WHOS READY FOR VEGAS


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 3 2006, 12:55 PM~6297121
> *SO WHOS READY FOR VEGAS
> *


 :wave: I AM :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 3 2006, 09:54 AM~6295854
> *Coo, thanks i think i can do with out it. I never use that shit anyway in any of my Rides. When i take long trips i like mashing on the Gas and passing people :biggrin:
> Good looking out, so that means i can just take it off right?
> *


i cant see it very well but i think it is your cruise control and if you do take it out you will need a one new speedo cable that bypasses the cruise control


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 3 2006, 12:01 AM~6294073
> *panel tht covers side windows
> *


there is some on ebay homie....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any link to it


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 3 2006, 02:54 PM~6297626
> *i cant see it very well but i think it is your cruise control and if you do take it out you will need a one new speedo cable that bypasses the cruise control
> *


Thanks Homie, any idea where i can get that cable? or from what car? Thanks Homie.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 3 2006, 06:18 PM~6298225
> *Thanks Homie, any idea where i can get that cable? or from what car? Thanks Homie.
> *


You could try the parts stores, just tell them the car DONT have cruise control. Or, if you want, I have a perfect cruise unit, with all the parts, brackets, cables, wires etc, that came off my 76. I was gonna put it all on ebay or something, it worked perfect, I just didnt want it anymore, it wouldnt look right on some patterned/striped out fender wells.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 3 2006, 05:24 PM~6298311
> *You could try the parts stores, just tell them the car DONT have cruise control. Or, if you want, I have a perfect cruise unit, with all the parts, brackets, cables, wires etc, that came off my 76. I was gonna put it all on ebay or something, it worked perfect, I just didnt want it anymore, it wouldnt look right on some patterned/striped out fender wells.
> *


 :wave: Sup J?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO+Oct 3 2006, 03:59 PM~6298050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try to find it for you.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 3 2006, 04:24 PM~6298311
> *You could try the parts stores, just tell them the car DONT have cruise control. Or, if you want, I have a perfect cruise unit, with all the parts, brackets, cables, wires etc, that came off my 76. I was gonna put it all on ebay or something, it worked perfect, I just didnt want it anymore, it wouldnt look right on some patterned/striped out fender wells.
> *


I'm actually going to take it off Homie. But thanks. I don't see my self using it anyway. :biggrin: Everybody is saying that if i take it off, i'm going to need a new speedometer cable to by pass the cruise control.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 3 2006, 11:35 AM~6296100
> *neither is getting D's and Adex's, but you can't say its easy to get you ryde in any magazine let alone 2...
> its not about what you have in your ryde its all about how its done....
> i'm sure you'll put alot of time, money, blood sweat and tears adn pride into your ryde
> ...


I know man i was just being a dick cause u came at me wrong with dat donk shit i was just trying to explain that it has nothing 2 do with big rims which is da common belief. Congrats on your features!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any help will be greatly appreciated two door side panells


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

the oones that cover the window


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Oct 3 2006, 04:38 PM~6298449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU ONLY LIVED CLOSER OUT HERE, THERE'S A 74 GLASSHOUSE AT THE ECOLOGY IN WILMINGTON, AND I THINK IT STILL HAS THOSE PIECES ON. I WAS OUT THERE THIS PAST WEEKEND. 
I'M GOING TO A DIFFERENT YARD THIS WEEK OR ELSE I WOULD GRAB THEM FOR YOU. 
BUT IF I GET A CHANCE I'LL SCOOP THEM UP FOR YOU.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blueouija+Oct 3 2006, 06:26 PM~6298327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH, NOW I FEEL THE LOVE. LETS GET BACK ON TRACK AND KEEP THIS TOPIC THE WAY IT WAS. *GLASSHOUSE* OWNERS HELPING/RESPECTING OTHER *GLASSHOUSE* OWNERS.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 3 2006, 05:34 PM~6298860
> *WHATS UP? GIVE ME A CALL SOMETIME HOMIE.
> AHHH, NOW I FEEL THE LOVE. LETS GET BACK ON TRACK AND KEEP THIS TOPIC THE WAY IT WAS. GLASSHOUSE OWNERS HELPING/RESPECTING OTHER GLASSHOUSE OWNERS.
> *


   
Did you get to send that thing we talked about out? Thanks Homie.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO SMURF IS THE HOOD ON THAT CAR?????


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

*any body got an extra bumperguard for back???......orthe bottom rockertrim for a 76?? or rear liscence plate housing.....*..............


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 3 2006, 06:46 PM~6299304
> *YO SMURF IS THE HOOD ON THAT CAR?????
> *


Naaw Dog, the whole front Clip is gone. I'll keep an eye out for one this weekend. If i find anything i'll let you know A.S.A.P.
You need it for a 75 right?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Oct 3 2006, 06:58 PM~6299424
> *any body got an extra bumperguard for back???......orthe bottom rockertrim for a 76?? or rear liscence plate housing...................
> *


I think i have one, you need the set or just one? I don't think they have the rubber though, i'll check my stash of parts this weekend.


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 3 2006, 07:22 AM~6293867
> *74-76 is different from 71-73.
> you should have asked someone who knew.  :uh:  :uh:
> *


They started the 5 mph bummpers in 73 ,71-72 have bummper brackets.


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

looking to get rid of some parts from a 76 i parted out.
hood latch assembly $20
front bumper, small dent in driver side $50
front bumper support w/ shocks $50
2 sets of door glass $75 a set
1 set of quarter windows $100
1 rear window $200
76 hood w/ a bondo spot about 4inches in diameter $50
76 trunk lid perfect condition $100
set of seat belts in marroon $20
stock driveshaft from a 350/350 combo $25
pair of hood springs $50
regulators and tracks for door windows $50 for all ithink there is 2 sets
all parts are original 76 parts not NOS 
please anticipate big shipping prices for the big items.
these are LIL prices for the glasshouse owners
they will go on ebay next
please pm me if interested
all parts are located in Milwaukee WI 53022


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 3 2006, 08:01 PM~6300371
> *I think i have one, you need the set or just one? I don't think they have the rubber though, i'll check my stash of parts this weekend.
> *


thanks alot homie  ... but i have a full set but one in the back is missing the rubber!!I figured it would be easier to buy a new one than to replace just the rubber ....its annoying me :angry: ....what else you got in that stash?  ....if you find one with rubber shoot it to me.....


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

Help me out with these SMURF...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Oct 4 2006, 12:33 AM~6301922
> *Help me out with these SMURF...
> 
> 
> ...


Wich ones Dog? I'll check this weekend.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SMURF

YUP IT IS A 75 IMPALA


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Oct 3 2006, 03:31 PM~6298396
> *I know man i was just being a dick cause u came at me wrong with dat donk shit i was just trying to explain that it has nothing 2 do with big rims which is da common belief. Congrats on your features!!!!
> *


its all good homie... i was just trying to put out why we all get upset when peeps call GHouses D**K.... 

and thanks for the props.....

can't wait to see yours all done up.... post some progress pics if and when you can


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 4 2006, 11:05 AM~6304283
> *SMURF
> 
> YUP IT IS A 75 IMPALA
> *


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+Oct 4 2006, 02:58 PM~6304889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 3 2006, 04:38 PM~6298449
> *any help will be greatly appreciated two door side panells
> 
> *


Here's the link for the ones on ebay Homie, but yea they're for a 4 door 76. :uh: 
UPPER B PILLAR TRIM PANELS


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hey yall, 

I just wanted to post up some more pix of my landau. here's some stuff I did for
it when me and the car were still in the midwest:

illegal duals with crossmember out of a 454 car:










new rear end out of a 95 SS, positracktion 











... recieved new discs and pads of course!

Also all fluids were changed and basic maintenance was done, like new front end
and all that. Then I drove 1500 miles to philly where I dropped it off at the harbour.










at the harbour, I took some moldings, the skirts and the hubs of - just to avoid damage:










Will be in Germany next week, can't wait to pick it up!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

as I said, plan is to juice it, but first will do is to throw the 13eens on them 155/80s and
slab those on to roll.



















*By the way, I'd like to thank Dirty Sanchez for all the info about the rear end swap (great talkin to ya!) and thank smurf for his info about the crossmember! Cant wait to meet you in person next time I'm in the states!  *


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

Hooked 2 Glass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 4 2006, 06:55 PM~6307038
> *hey yall,
> 
> I just wanted to post up some more pix of my landau. here's some stuff I did for
> ...



Very nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

haha, yep I am :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I need to find one of these. :angry: Thier use to be a police surplus a hour from me but I cant seem to find the name or location anymore :angry:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 5 2006, 02:05 AM~6307128
> *I need to find one of these.  :angry:  Thier use to be a police surplus a hour from me but I cant seem to find the name or location anymore  :angry:
> 
> *



I got mine off ebay, came from Fparts in pennsylvania.... look for that name on ebay  
shipping is a bitch though, I can tell you!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 4 2006, 07:06 PM~6307137
> *I got mine off ebay, came from Fparts in pennsylvania.... look for that name on ebay
> shipping is a bitch though, I can tell you!
> *


im in Ohio so I would be able to drive to Penn, thanks homie


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Oct 4 2006, 05:55 PM~6307038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Dog Doing big thangs. :worship: :worship: Glad i could be of little help. :biggrin: Can't wait to see it when you get it Home. Have a safe trip Back Homie.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 4 2006, 05:55 PM~6307038
> *hey yall,
> 
> I just wanted to post up some more pix of my landau. here's some stuff I did for
> ...


Did you Guys have any issues putting in the crossmember? I had to drill new holes on the frame of mine, they wouldn't line up. :uh: But it's all good Now, just wondering if you had that problem. Ooh and good looking out on the picture, i'm going to take it with me when i get ready to do my exaust and i'm going to tell them that i want it exactly like that. :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

nah no probs at all with the wholes, bolted right up!

this is what I'll use at the end of the pipes in the back:










will look great with ass down.... like chrome frog feet stuck under the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

sneek peek of something else that I saw:

I think we're talking parts heaven for 71-76 lovers.....












:biggrin: 


... more about that place tomorrow


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 4 2006, 06:34 PM~6307363
> *sneek peek of something else that I saw:
> 
> I think we're talking parts heaven for 71-76 lovers.....
> ...


 :0   Damn Homie, you have to give us the hook up with that place. :worship: :worship: I already see alot of things i wouldn't mind having.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

dam am i dreaming !!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 4 2006, 05:59 PM~6307079
> *By the way, I'd like to thank Dirty Sanchez for all the info about the rear end swap (great talkin to ya!) and thank smurf for his info about the crossmember! Cant wait to meet you in person next time I'm in the states!
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE GLAD I COULD. HELP IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD WITH THE DUALS AND REAR END UNDER THERE. YOU GOT ONE UP ON ME TOO MINE DIDN'T HAVE THE POSI UNIT IN IT FOR NOW  AND I ALSO DIDN'T MOUNT THAT SWAY BAR ALSO. DID YOU USE THE TRAILING ARMS OFF THE CAR OR OFF THE REAR END?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

hallar at a homie what up with that parts place


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 4 2006, 06:34 PM~6307363
> *sneek peek of something else that I saw:
> 
> I think we're talking parts heaven for 71-76 lovers.....
> ...


HOLY SHIT! IT IS A TRIP HOW SOMEONE FROM GERMANY CAN TRAVEL ALL THAT WAY AND FIND A GOLD MINE UNDER ALL OF OUR NOSES!


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 4 2006, 08:08 PM~6308765
> *:0     Damn Homie, you have to give us the hook up with that place.  :worship:  :worship: I already see alot of things i wouldn't mind having.
> *


x2


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

hey drty on that rearend swap did you have to change out the brake cylinder or booster


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

saw this on e-bay it says 1975 but i thought 74-76 all had the same body still it doesnt look like it could be 71-73 any 1 know


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.uploadfile.info/uploads/4e6113e3c6.jpg


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 4 2006, 04:15 PM~6306753
> *Here's the link for the ones on ebay Homie, but yea they're for a 4 door 76. :uh:
> UPPER B PILLAR TRIM PANELS
> *


thanks homie the 4 door wont fit i have a 4 door iv looked but good looking out homie


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

does any one know if a 4 door 76 impala frame will work for my 2 door 75 impala


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 4 2006, 11:55 PM~6309358
> *hey drty on that rearend swap did you have to change out the brake cylinder or booster
> *


YOU NEED TO CHANGE THE PROPORTIONING VALVE. I GOT THE RIGHT ONE FROM..
http://www.inlinetube.com/
CALL THEM AND TELL THEM MICHAEL SANCHEZ SENT YOU THEY HAVE THE RIGHT ONE IT IS ABOUT A $100. DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME WITH PARTS STORS AND JUNK YARDS TRUST ME SOEMTHING LIKE THAT YOU WANT NEW.

HERE IS A COUPLE OF PICS OR GO THROGH MY GLASSHOUSE TOPIC IN MY SIG.





































MY SUGGESTION IS IF YOU ARE GOING TO CHANGE THE VALVE YOURSELF INVEST INTO SOME GOOD SAE CROWS FOOT LINE WRENCHES I BOUGHT A SET OF SNAP-ON ONES JUST FOR THIS VERY JOB.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

double post :uh:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

*hey guys, just wanted to post up a link to my "US-trip" topic here on LIL:

On a House Trip to the states

contains all sorts of pix and start of buil-up on my 76 Landau
*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

was it part #pr-101


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 4 2006, 06:34 PM~6307363
> *sneek peek of something else that I saw:
> 
> I think we're talking parts heaven for 71-76 lovers.....
> ...



Still Patiently(spell) waiting.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 5 2006, 06:10 PM~6311437
> *was it part #pr-101
> *



yes that I got too


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 4 2006, 05:34 PM~6307363
> *sneek peek of something else that I saw:
> 
> I think we're talking parts heaven for 71-76 lovers.....
> ...


   GLASSHOUSE PARTS GALORE!!! INFO PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: VEGAS IS JUST AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH+Oct 3 2006, 10:46 AM~6295832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question, can i just take the speedometer cable from another GlassHouse that doens't have cruise control? I'm going up to the yards this weekend and just in case i find one.  Thanks.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:0 THAT SHIT LOOKS BAD


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 5 2006, 02:34 AM~6307363
> *sneek peek of something else that I saw:
> 
> I think we're talking parts heaven for 71-76 lovers.....
> ...



*for yall waiting on info about this place: check my topic "House Trip" in Post Ur rides. 
I'm sorry though guys.... that dude dont sell that stuff as for now. Check my topic for detailed info. I know it sucks........ :banghead: 
Guy said I wasnt even supposed to show those pix. Place is in Michigan.
Link to my topic:

On a House Trip to the states

*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orlando_@Oct 5 2006, 11:25 AM~6311911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 5 2006, 01:16 PM~6311839
> *
> Question, can i just take the speedometer cable from another GlassHouse that doens't have cruise control? I'm going up to the yards this weekend and just in case i find one.  Thanks.
> *


yes sir.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 5 2006, 01:39 PM~6312726
> *yes sir.
> *


Thanks Homie. Got you covered this week.(cross fingers).


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 5 2006, 03:45 PM~6312765
> *Thanks Homie. Got you covered this week.(cross fingers).
> *


 :biggrin: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

damn im gone for a week and miss 10 pages worth of shit! Well the first couple pages were just that.....SHIT! ha


Droppin by to say what up!

hkd2glass......good stuff man look forward to seeing that thing juiced!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Oct 5 2006, 10:28 PM~6313048
> *
> hkd2glass......good stuff man look forward to seeing that thing juiced!
> *



yeah will keep yall updated. Some of the last pages in here were drained with
donk shit though..... fuk that shit


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Board Message
Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.

The error returned was:
Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request, please try back in about 10 minutes.

iv been reading this message 4 about 20min whats the deal


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 6 2006, 12:45 AM~6314012
> *Board Message
> Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.
> 
> ...



dunno, server works fine for me right now, but had that earlier too :uh:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm outside uffin: by my glass-ride


haha, jus foolin around. its waaaay too late over here!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

you have any pics of it with the rims on it yet


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!!!!!!



:tears: :tears: :tears: 



 



WHERE IS THIS TREASURE OF PARTS?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

AND MAD PROPS TO HOOKED2GLASS...I'M HONORED TO HAVE YOU IN HERE...ROLLING THE MOST GANGSTER CAR IN EUROPE  


:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 6 2006, 10:24 AM~6317156
> *AND MAD PROPS TO HOOKED2GLASS...I'M HONORED TO HAVE YOU IN HERE...ROLLING THE MOST GANGSTER CAR IN EUROPE
> :biggrin:
> *



hey phil, thanks for the props! Did you check my topic about the GHouse trip? Gots info
in there about that place. I didn't know what to do - share the pix and make yall angry
bout that dude for not sellin or not sharing the pix at all..... I know it sucks. :uh:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 6 2006, 08:12 AM~6316739
> *you have any pics of it with the rims on it yet
> *



maybe later tonight...might throw some tires on the2 I have. I only have 2 outta the 5 
rimms rightnow. the missing three are in the trunk of the landau some where on the 
atlantik ocean :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 6 2006, 10:14 AM~6317145
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!!!!!!
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> ...



Michigan it is - that much I am allowed to say :angry:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IAM CUTTING OUT TO VEGAS TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

i'll see you there and ho ever else is going :wave:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

fuck...wish i was going this year... haven't missed it sine 98.... 
take some good pics.....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SEE YOU OUT THERE IN VEGAS 76


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

One question for all The Homies that put Headers on the stock 350.
So i purchased my set of Ceramic Coated Headers, Now i'm wondering what did everybody do to the bracket that bolts to the first bolt on the manifold that's towards the front of the engine? That bracket is bolted to the Power steering pump. I used this picture from the Homie Traviesos Clean ass engine that i found and circled the area where the bracket bolts up to. Can i just take it off or do i have to get a special bracket, i know they sale brackets to accomodate(spell) the A.C pump and the alternator, but this one is none of those. A little help would be highly appreciated. Thanks.









Here's a closer shot. 
I'll try to find a stock picture of that bracket i'm talking about.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0  NICE MOTOR.....I THINK THERES A BRACKET SPACER THING YOU CAN BUY FOR THAT... :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT for the GHouse Riders uffin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 8 2006, 02:15 PM~6329238
> *TTT for the GHouse Riders  uffin:
> *


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

sup fellas!

anyone got an extra tranny flywheel cover for a 700r4 ?


i found one on ebay that i'll bid on if nobody has one laying around


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN I THOUGHT WE WERE SUPOSE TO HAVE A GHOUSE MEETING IN VEGAS HOMIES ME AND DIRTYSANCHEZ WERE PARTYING IT UP HAVING DRUNK TALK BOUT GHOUSES LOL 76 WHAT HAPPEND TO YOU HOMIE YOU NEVER SHOWED UP TO THE PARTY???????/


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 9 2006, 10:16 AM~6334282
> *MAN I THOUGHT WE WERE SUPOSE TO HAVE A GHOUSE MEETING IN VEGAS HOMIES ME AND DIRTYSANCHEZ WERE PARTYING IT UP HAVING DRUNK TALK BOUT GHOUSES LOL 76 WHAT HAPPEND TO YOU HOMIE YOU NEVER SHOWED UP TO THE PARTY???????/
> *




hey homie my bad but me and my lady and sister and her homegirls we run into Huey and Chino and guys from bowtie we got tie up at a club and I ran into Dirty at the show and looking for you.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN WHAT CLUB WERE YOU AT???? I WAS AT THE STRATUSPHER ME AND SANCHEZ WERE KICKING IT WHEN I CALLED I WAS WITH HIM AND I DIDNT GO TO THE SHOW FOO WE HAD A LIL TO MUTCH FUN WE DIDNT MAKE IT :biggrin: THE NEXT DAY FOR THE SHOW


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

haha u serious ? were in vegas, partied and missed out on the SS?
I dunno, never been there for super show, know how partying is in
sin city though. haha, still - you guys musthave had one hel lof a time
sien u missed the SS. that coo!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

hahahaha yup we fucked around to mutch for the past 2 years we have missed it :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'M TRYING FOR NEXT YEAR....ROLL THE 76' TO VEGAS..... :biggrin: 





*but in reality....i can't smurf that fast....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 10 2006, 09:20 AM~6338274
> **but in reality....i can't smurf that fast....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 9 2006, 01:04 PM~6334702
> *hahahaha yup we fucked around to mutch for the past 2 years we have missed it :biggrin:
> *


it's all good, the party is better than the show :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FOR REAL TRAVI THE PARTY IS FUCKING BADASS HOMIE


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

ANYONE REMEMBER A GLASSHOUSE THAT CAME OUT IN LOWRIDER A FEW YEARS BACK, I THINK IT WAS CALLED CLASS OF 75


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

any glass pics from the 06ss? :biggrin: 

hey Tattoo, whatever became of that heavy flaked gold frame that you posted up a few years back, a guy in your club I think? it was for a g-house no?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 10 2006, 02:20 AM~6338274
> * I'M TRYING FOR NEXT YEAR....ROLL THE 76' TO VEGAS..... :biggrin:
> *but in reality....i can't smurf that fast....
> *



Yeah im going to try to hit it next year. I have only been to one LRM event and that was Southern Showdown in Louisville and thats not a real LRM event. It just for midwest hoppers & dancers to make the cut for vegas. But yeah im with you homie uffin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SUP EVERYONE JUST WALKED IN THE DOOR I GOT A TON OF PICS TO POST BUT I MIGHT NEED SOME REST FIRST. I GOT A LOT OF L.I.L RUNNING AROUND SO BE PATIENT.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 10 2006, 04:11 PM~6340739
> *SUP EVERYONE JUST WALKED IN THE DOOR I GOT A TON OF PICS TO POST BUT I MIGHT NEED SOME REST FIRST. I GOT A LOT OF L.I.L RUNNING AROUND SO BE PATIENT.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Oct 10 2006, 10:48 AM~6340165
> *ANYONE REMEMBER A GLASSHOUSE  THAT CAME OUT IN LOWRIDER A FEW YEARS BACK, I THINK IT WAS CALLED CLASS OF 75
> *


that 1 came out on the street custom mag class of 75 from imperials c.c.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 10 2006, 04:18 PM~6341834
> *that 1 came out on the street custom mag class of 75  from imperials c.c.
> *


DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

i have the book but no scanner i can take a pic with dig camera but wont look clear whe i post


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 10 2006, 01:20 AM~6338274
> * I'M TRYING FOR NEXT YEAR....ROLL THE 76' TO VEGAS..... :biggrin:
> *but in reality....i can't smurf that fast....
> *


:biggrin:  
Time to put some more pictures up in this bitch, keep our selves motivated.  
So i picked up some of my Mouldings from the plater yesterday.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

1 more, also some of my Little Boys Car Pieces.  









Some of my Mouldings where really fucked up, but the plater did a great Job bringing them back to life. My wheel well mouldings where the most damaged ones, but my Hat's off to the Plater, :cheesy:  Like new.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Also finally went and picked these up :cheesy: ,









And Got this in the Mail


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Started Wrenching on my Sons Car, putting it together


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Few more Shots  









1 More,


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

That's it for now Homies, now that i have most of my Trim the fun starts, i'm sure all this will keep me busy,
My parts :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Little tribute to My Little Boys Chevy from the start enjoy,


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD SMURF :thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE DONE


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 11 2006, 09:41 AM~6346432
> *That's it for now Homies, now that i have most of my Trim the fun starts, i'm sure all this will keep me busy,
> My parts :biggrin:
> 
> ...


extended a arms  so how old is your lucky lil boy?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 11 2006, 11:46 AM~6346855
> *extended a arms    so how old is your lucky lil boy?
> *


You know it. I need to get some better Shots of it(this weekend) It look's pretty sick when you're standing a few feet away in front of it, you can really see the tires tuck. :biggrin:  
He's 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

hey smurf cant wait to see your when its done and your sons is off the hook


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *DOES THIS CAR HAVE 13'S OR 14'S*


those look like 14's



hey smurf good shit man!

you gonna put a single pump on your boys chevy?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orlando+Oct 12 2006, 12:20 AM~6352282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already working on that.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

JUST GOT A PACKAGE IN THE MAIL, ILL I CAN SAY IS THAT ILL BE SPORTING SKIRTS PRETTY SOON :biggrin:

THANKS TATTOO :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

*

hey guys, I gotta question for yall runnin 13eens, eslpacially with a 95 DISC REAR....


problem is my 13" wires just about dont fit front and rear. the breaks hit the inner
part of the rimm. did anybody do any changes to run 13" reverses? 
*










rear (out of 95 SS Impala):









front (stock):









the new rear end does its work though: no rubbin on the skirts


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

NEED SPACERS AND GRIND THE CAILPER


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Oct 12 2006, 01:32 PM~6355762
> *NEED SPACERS AND GRIND THE CAILPER
> *



x2  
You need to grind the calipers a little bit, only where they rub, then trow in a 1/4 or 5/16 spacer and you're done.  Car looks good. :thumbsup:
From the Homie DirtySanchez Topic.  









Here's the page,
Rear end swap, curtesy of DirtySanchez


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

ah coo ok, sounds reasonable! but... wont I need longer studs?
I just measured that I would need 13-15 mm spacer. The front
can handle that, but the rear tehn might rub on the skirts again.
Plus I fured that I'll have to put longer studs in with spacers.
OG ones are too short for spacers and adapter.... :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 12 2006, 02:53 PM~6356352
> *ah coo ok, sounds reasonable! but... wont I need longer studs?
> I just measured that I would need 13-15 mm spacer. The front
> can handle that, but the rear tehn might rub on the skirts again.
> ...


All you'll need is a different type of lug nut, i'll see if i can find a sample of one and post it.
Here you go, i've used some like these and they work fine. They grab a little bit more tread than the regular ones. 








One more. Just get the ones that work for you.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 12 2006, 02:53 PM~6356352
> *ah coo ok, sounds reasonable! but... wont I need longer studs?
> I just measured that I would need 13-15 mm spacer. The front
> can handle that, but the rear tehn might rub on the skirts again.
> ...


GET THE 5/16 SPACERS ON ALL FOUR CORNERS AND NO GRINDING WILL BE NEEDED. THE STUDS WILL WORK A LITTLE SHORT FOR MY LIKEING NONE THE LESS YOU WILL BE STRAIGHT


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

I DONT HAVE A REAR END SWAP BUT I DO HAVE 13 AND ON THE FRONT I STILL HAD TO GRIND A LITTLE BUT IAM RUNNING CHINAS THAT MAYBE THE DIFFERENCE AND I USED THE SAME LUGNUTS IAM WITH DIRTY ITS ALITTLE SHORT BUT ITS ALL GOOD IN THE HOOD


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

cant you just replace the front spindles, calipers and rotors with 80s caprice ones? they fit 13s with no grinding or spacers. thats what im running on the lac. the glasshouse has the same a arms as the cadis and the 80s caprice. :dunno:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 12 2006, 02:56 PM~6356816
> *cant you just replace the front spindles, calipers and rotors with 80s caprice ones? they fit 13s with no grinding or spacers. thats what im running on the lac. the glasshouse has the same a arms as the cadis and the 80s caprice. :dunno:
> *


THATS WHAT I WONDERING, ANYONE KNOW IF THIS WILL WORK


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Oct 12 2006, 03:56 PM~6356816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would probably work, but i don't think i'll try it, i have brand new everything on mine, maybe when is time for new Rotors and pads i'll try it. Plus i've already grinded the new Calipers. :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

here guys check this out:


Chevy order catalgue on ebay










I got myself one of those, they are definately worth it!  


*ends in 2 hrs !!!*


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 12 2006, 02:56 PM~6356816
> *replace the front spindles, calipers and rotors with 80s caprice ones *


 

when i was rolling 13" zeniths I had 2- 1/4"ers per side+ racing studs chopped back down + the most obscene ground down calipers known to man, i mean pretty much falling off :cheesy: the cragars are much better but the swap you mention is under way


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 12 2006, 11:09 PM~6356444
> *
> Here you go, i've used some like these and they work fine. They grab a little bit more tread than the regular ones.
> 
> ...



thanks! do you have a company name or internet site where I can order them?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

13x7 daytons no grinding of caliper no changeing of studs 1in 1/4 spacer with studs on it alrady


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

13x7 daytons no grinding of caliper no changeing of studs 1in 1/4 spacer with studs on it alrady

[/quote]

*Yea but don't they go for about $100 plus? And they'll make your Rim stick out an extra 1 1/4, not good if you're planning to do any hopping, it will hit the top of the wheel well, plus he can't use those on the rear, it beats the purpose of changing the differential. But hey to each his own, glad they work for you. *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> 13x7 daytons no grinding of caliper no changeing of studs 1in 1/4 spacer with studs on it alrady


Yea but don't they go for about $100 plus? And they'll make your Rim stick out an extra 1 1/4, not good if you're planning to do any hopping, it will hit the top of the wheel well, plus he can't use those on the rear, it beats the purpose of changing the differential. But hey to each his own, glad they work for you. 
[/quote]

:wave: SUP SMURF, I GOT MY SKIRT BRACKETS FOO!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 12 2006, 04:57 PM~6357189
> *thanks! do you have a company name or internet site where I can order them?
> *


I'm sure you can get them on ebay, i grabbed the picture from there. I got mine from my local tire shop, any parts company should have them, just make sure you get the right ones.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

thanks, but those are no option for a skirt runner. I think I'll go 
with 10 mm spacers (lill more the 5/16 inch) and add the conical
lugnuts. Smurf, you got a link ebay or something?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

:wave: SUP SMURF, I GOT MY SKIRT BRACKETS FOO!
[/quote]

Hell yea Doggy, time to put them skirts on, Good thing i found that bracket. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 12 2006, 05:10 PM~6357262
> *thanks, but those are no option for a skirt runner. I think I'll go
> with 10 mm spacers (lill more the 5/16 inch) and add the conical
> lugnuts. Smurf, you got a link ebay or something?
> *


Naaw Homie, but i can grab some from my local tire shop and send them to you  , i'll look for that link A.S.A.P 
Also wait till i get Home, and i'll show you exactly how they look on, and how good they'll work.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

ebay I figured,maybe Im just too stupid to find em for chevy aplication....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> Yea but don't they go for about $100 plus? And they'll make your Rim stick out an extra 1 1/4, not good if you're planning to do any hopping, it will hit the top of the wheel well, plus he can't use those on the rear, it beats the purpose of changing the differential. But hey to each his own, glad they work for you.


 :wave: SUP SMURF, I GOT MY SKIRT BRACKETS FOO!
[/quote]
THOSE WILL WORK ILL POST PICS WHEN MY CARS DONE BOTH FRONT AND BACK WITH SKIRTS AND DISCS 13X7 P155-80R 13 HOPEFULLY IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS ILL GET IT BACK FROM THE SHOP


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> :wave: SUP SMURF, I GOT MY SKIRT BRACKETS FOO!


THOSE WILL WORK ILL POST PICS WHEN MY CARS DONE BOTH FRONT AND BACK WITH SKIRTS AND DISCS 13X7 P155-80R 13 HOPEFULLY IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS ILL GET IT BACK FROM THE SHOP
[/quote]
Can't wait. :cheesy:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

*harborareaphil* cancelled his internet, he said he was selling or buying something on here

so if you wanna contact him, his AIM screen name is: *harborareaphil*

or hit me up i'll deliver ur message


later homies


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 12 2006, 04:10 PM~6357262
> *thanks, but those are no option for a skirt runner. I think I'll go
> with 10 mm spacers (lill more the 5/16 inch) and add the conical
> lugnuts. Smurf, you got a link ebay or something?
> *



hey misa you can run the 10mm spacers with your normal lugnuts!!!!!! same like our cadillacs with 13"


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 13 2006, 12:48 PM~6362582
> *
> *











*WHAT'S UP HOMIE!!!*


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

any one have an idea how long the stuts stick out on a 76?
I'll put on 5/16 spacers and the adapter... tryin to figure how
much inch thread I will have left on the strut then.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 13 2006, 04:41 PM~6363998
> *any one have an idea how long the stuts stick out on a 76?
> I'll put on 5/16 spacers and the adapter... tryin to figure how
> much inch thread I will have left on the strut then.
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

thanks mike, but thats without spacer right? so if i add a 8mm or 10 mm
(5/16 inch) spacer, there will behardly any thread left on the stut to put the
nut on... My worry is that since the car is so heavy and since there will be
extra torgue (?) on them due to the reerse offset, Id rather be safe and 
have the recommended "half of the stut diameter" left to put the nut on.

yall know wat I mean? :biggrin: ....advise and experience still greatly appreciated  !


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 14 2006, 05:32 AM~6367016
> *thanks mike, but thats without spacer right? so if i add a 8mm or 10 mm
> (5/16 inch) spacer, there will behardly any thread left on the stut to put the
> nut on... My worry is that since the car is so heavy and since there will be
> ...


I think Dirty is running spacers front and back. Looks like it holds plenty of tread. Never really saw a closer picture, i just know that mine didn't have that much of a stud left.  
On another Note, you got a PM.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 14 2006, 10:11 AM~6367701
> *I think Dirty is running spacers front and back.  Looks like it holds plenty of tread. Never really saw a closer picture, i just know that mine didn't have that much of a stud left.
> On another Note, you got a PM.
> *


on my old 76, they had the stock studs replaced with longer ones. about an inch longer. they(previous owners) were running 13's in the front with about 3/4" worth of spacers. one 1/4" and one 1/2". it worked fine with absolutely NO grinding done to the caliper. i would suggest goint to a NAPA or CARQUEST (or some old fashioned auto parts where no employee is under 30) and ask them to find you a set of studs for the front. youll pay about $20 and in an afternoon you could be rolling 13's with no problems whatsoever! the lenght of stud leftover is will extend past the lugnut about a 1/16" of an inch, perfect fit.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT !


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

anyone in socal have a driveshaft for a 75 lying around for sale?? i need one bad!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

i have 1 on a junk 4 door that im useing for parts


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 15 2006, 06:13 PM~6373919
> *i have 1 on a junk 4 door that im useing for parts
> *


is it a 76, does it have the front end :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

THE WHOLE SPACE ISSUE THE PIC I POSTED DID NOT HAVE A SPACER IT WAS JUST THE ADAPTER. WITH THE CAPRICE REAR I HAD TO USE DIFFERENT LUG NUTS 3/4 INSTED OF 13/16 WHEN I REDO THE REAR (CHROME, POSI, ECT) I WILL GET LONGER STUDS AND GET SOME FOR THE FRONT TOO. 

IF 80'S SPINDLES WILL WORK ANYONE KNOW ABOUT RUNNING CORVETTE BRAKES UP THERE? AND WHAT ABOUT 90's BECAUSE I THINK THE OLD CALIPERS ON THE FRONT LOOK LIKE SHIT COMPAIRED TO THE NEWER CALIPERS ON THE REAR WITH THE DISC/DISC CONVERSION. IF I AM GOING TO RUN SPACERS ANYWAY I MIGHT AS WELL HAVE SOME BAD ASS CORVETTE BRAKES. 

IT WILL GO NICE WITH A LS1


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Oct 15 2006, 09:05 PM~6375188
> *is it a 76, does it have the front end :biggrin:
> *


 it is a 76 but no front clip on it i got it for the suspention all im keeping is the frame and undies from the firewall back is good all interior in steering calum front back bumpers i even have the engine with 90,000 miles in it


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 16 2006, 12:05 AM~6375189
> *THE WHOLE SPACE ISSUE THE PIC I POSTED DID NOT HAVE A SPACER IT WAS JUST THE ADAPTER. WITH THE CAPRICE REAR I HAD TO USE DIFFERENT LUG NUTS 3/4 INSTED OF 13/16 WHEN I REDO THE REAR (CHROME, POSI, ECT) I WILL GET LONGER STUDS AND GET SOME FOR THE FRONT TOO.
> 
> IF 80'S SPINDLES WILL WORK ANYONE KNOW ABOUT RUNNING CORVETTE BRAKES UP THERE? AND WHAT ABOUT 90's BECAUSE I THINK THE OLD CALIPERS ON THE FRONT LOOK LIKE SHIT COMPAIRED TO THE NEWER CALIPERS ON THE REAR WITH THE DISC/DISC CONVERSION. IF I AM GOING TO RUN SPACERS ANYWAY I MIGHT AS WELL HAVE SOME BAD ASS CORVETTE BRAKES.
> ...


Sometimes Daytons can fuck it all up huh?? The extra 1/8" of back spacing causes them to rub up front dont they?? Even 14's?? Zeniths and Chinas clear in the front.


Here is a good question, what about 94-96 Impala SS parts, shouldnt they interchange?? I know the upper a-arms are different than the caddy a-arms, my homie gave me a caddy arm and its different than my glasshouse.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I have some parts for sale in the "FOR SALE" forum.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

one quick question: does a glass have 5x5 bolt pattern or 5x4 3/4 ? 
thanks.....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I put soem work into my 4dr, took of the bumper to try to fix the filler and to change
the rear suspension back to OG hight...... realized then why my drivers side filler HAD
to crack - some stupid ass was too lazy to use the OG boltwholes and ruined the filler :uh:

















thats where all the cracks were commin form, dunno how they sqeezed the screw in there in the first place....


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 16 2006, 06:32 AM~6376603
> *one quick question: does a glass have 5x5 bolt pattern or 5x4 3/4 ?
> thanks.....
> *


5x5


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

WENT TO THE POMONA SWAPMEET YESTERDAY, PICKED UP A PAIR OF SKIRTS FOR $20 :biggrin: ....SAW SOME CLEAN HOUSES, BUT DIDNT BRING A CAMERA :angry: :twak:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 14 2006, 11:24 AM~6367750
> *on my old 76, they had the stock studs replaced with longer ones. about an inch longer. they(previous owners) were running 13's in the front with about 3/4" worth of spacers. one 1/4" and one 1/2". it worked fine with absolutely NO grinding done to the caliper. i would suggest goint to a NAPA or CARQUEST (or some old fashioned auto parts where no employee is under 30) and ask them to find you a set of studs for the front. youll pay about $20 and in an afternoon you could be rolling 13's with no problems whatsoever! the lenght of stud leftover is will extend past the lugnut about a 1/16" of an inch, perfect fit.
> *


Damn That's alot of spacers :0 . How far do the wheels stick out? I don't think i would be able to pull that off, since i'm planning to lay low front and back, for the front i have a split belly and 1" extended A-Arms, i think the fender would sit right on my front tires if i space them out that far back.  , Just a thought for those that are planning to do this method.  And not trying to Dog anybodys ideas, just giving heads up.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Oct 16 2006, 10:36 AM~6377693
> *WENT TO THE POMONA SWAPMEET YESTERDAY, PICKED UP A PAIR OF SKIRTS FOR $20 :biggrin: ....SAW SOME CLEAN HOUSES, BUT DIDNT BRING A CAMERA :angry:  :twak:
> *


Tas Cabron, otro par.  
Me despreciastes las mias, i see how it is. :angry:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 16 2006, 10:49 AM~6377782
> *Tas Cabron, otro par.
> Me despreciastes las mias, i see how it is. :angry:
> *



j/k. :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 16 2006, 09:49 AM~6377782
> *Tas Cabron, otro par.
> Me despreciastes las mias, i see how it is. :angry:
> *


THERE ADDICTING :biggrin: BUT DONT TRIP DOGG, THE ONES I GOT FROM YOU ARE READY TO GO ON, JUST NEED TO PUT THE BRACKETS ON...TRAVIESO IS GONNA HELP ME THROW THEM ON


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Oct 16 2006, 10:52 AM~6377807
> *THERE ADDICTING :biggrin:  BUT DONT TRIP DOGG, THE ONES I GOT FROM YOU ARE READY TO GO ON, JUST NEED TO PUT THE BRACKETS ON...TRAVIESO IS GONNA HELP ME THROW THEM ON
> *


I know how that is Dog and ask Tattoo too that fools has a gang of sets of them, i'm the same way, if i see a clean set, fuck it why not. Don't even trip Homie, which ever look cleaner. Can't wait to see it with the skirts on.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 16 2006, 12:00 AM~6375886
> *Sometimes Daytons can fuck it all up huh?? The extra 1/8" of back spacing causes them to rub up front dont they?? Even 14's?? Zeniths and Chinas clear in the front.
> Here is a good question, what about 94-96 Impala SS parts, shouldnt they interchange?? I know the upper a-arms are different than the caddy a-arms, my homie gave me a caddy arm and its different than my glasshouse.
> *


DAMN DAYTONS! I REALLY WOULD LIKE TO KNOW ABOUT THE 90's CAPRICES AND IMPALAS BECASUE THAT WOULD OPEN SO MANY DOORS ON WHERE YOU CAN TAKE YOUR CAR.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

JUST A QUICK BUMP FOR THE CASAS :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

yeah TTT !


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Oct 16 2006, 04:55 PM~6380140
> *JUST A QUICK BUMP FOR THE CASAS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

IS $250 TO MUCH TO HAVE FRONT MOLDINGS FIXED?


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

Not sure if these were added or not. (stolen from another thread)




















:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DESERT DREAMS C.C. late 90s early 2001-2002 glasshouse 14in daytons 5-20 tires disc rearend with skirts 2 pump 8 batt also featured in SUNDAY DRIVER


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drucifer_@Oct 16 2006, 08:25 PM~6381908
> *Not sure if these were added or not.  (stolen from another thread)
> 
> 
> ...


*THE BIG "I" WAS PUTTING IT DOWN ON THE GLASS AND RAGHOUSES*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ANYONE HAVE ANY LINKS OF CATALOGS OR SUPPLIERS FOR '73 CAPRICE? 

EX: MOULDINGS/INTERIOR ACCESSORIES/PARTS/ETC..


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 16 2006, 06:18 PM~6381317
> *IS $250 TO MUCH TO HAVE FRONT MOLDINGS FIXED?
> *


Which ones? And Yes, it can get really expensive(spell) to fix the Mouldings, depending on the Condition and how good the Platers are, my mouldings where all jacked up specially the wheel well mouldings, but they left them like New. :cheesy: 








I started putting some stuff together this past weekend, skirts, rear lisence plate housing and damn it was defenetly worth it.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 09:52 AM~6385096
> *ANYONE HAVE ANY LINKS OF CATALOGS OR SUPPLIERS FOR '73 CAPRICE?
> 
> EX:  MOULDINGS/INTERIOR ACCESSORIES/PARTS/ETC..
> ...


You can try the usual Companys, Bobs, Hubbards, Classic Industries but your best bet is to keep an eye on Ebay, you'll be surprised of how many good parts turn out there.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SMURF, tonofspokes, *ALL DAY*


Hey Allday, Remember that header pannel piece you Sold me? Do you have the rest of the Clips for it? 
Thanks Homie, i got that thing fixed like new, but now i'm missing the mounting metal clips.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

bro, it ran me $175 to straighten and polish just one piece of my rocker pnl molding and that was 5 years ago.....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

bro, it ran me $175 to straighten and polish just one piece of my rocker pnl molding and that was 5 years ago.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 17 2006, 01:18 PM~6386433
> *bro, it ran me $175 to straighten and polish just one piece of my rocker pnl molding and that was 5 years ago.....
> *


Tell me about it.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ANY GLASSHOUSE PICS WITH BUMPER KITS ON THEM
HAVENT DECIDED WHETHER I SHOULD PUT MINE ON OR NOT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

HERES ONE I FOUND


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

*WANTED:
One REAR bumper horn (shock type of thing that bolts up to the bumper). 
None leaking good condition prefered. LMK what you got, thanks.*


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 18 2006, 12:17 AM~6387642
> *WTF. Two rear Bumper Guards . Never seen that before. Clean none the less.
> *



dont look good IMO


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 17 2006, 06:41 PM~6387847
> *dont look good IMO
> *


im the same way. im not putting any back on my 76, no rubber bumper strips either. :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 18 2006, 12:43 AM~6387862
> *im the same way. im not putting any back on my 76, no rubber bumper strips either.  :biggrin:
> *


rubber strips are the BOMB, bought an extra bumper to get em for the 4dr :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 17 2006, 04:41 PM~6387847
> *dont look good IMO
> *


I meant the Car as a whole.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 18 2006, 12:53 AM~6387953
> *I meant the Car as a whole.   :coo:
> *



WHOLE car is coo, definately. just dont digg the two guards


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 17 2006, 04:43 PM~6387862
> *im the same way. im not putting any back on my 76, no rubber bumper strips either.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 , let me know when you take off the Bumper Rubbers, if they come out in good shape i'll grab the whole set from you.


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 16 2006, 05:05 AM~6375189
> *THE WHOLE SPACE ISSUE THE PIC I POSTED DID NOT HAVE A SPACER IT WAS JUST THE ADAPTER. WITH THE CAPRICE REAR I HAD TO USE DIFFERENT LUG NUTS 3/4 INSTED OF 13/16 WHEN I REDO THE REAR (CHROME, POSI, ECT) I WILL GET LONGER STUDS AND GET SOME FOR THE FRONT TOO.
> 
> IF 80'S SPINDLES WILL WORK ANYONE KNOW ABOUT RUNNING CORVETTE BRAKES UP THERE? AND WHAT ABOUT 90's BECAUSE I THINK THE OLD CALIPERS ON THE FRONT LOOK LIKE SHIT COMPAIRED TO THE NEWER CALIPERS ON THE REAR WITH THE DISC/DISC CONVERSION. IF I AM GOING TO RUN SPACERS ANYWAY I MIGHT AS WELL HAVE SOME BAD ASS CORVETTE BRAKES.
> ...


I have 80's a-arms,spindles,11''rotors and calipers on my 71 caprice with a 80's cadillac rearend with discs.You can buy cross drilled and slotted rotors for the 80's spindles if you whant something better than factory.I would think corvette bracks would be too big being a proformance car.

I also fix the pinion angle and got rid of the extra driveshaft peice.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

anyone know if a driveshaft from a 4 door will fit a 2 door??


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LOOK DOUBLE BUMPER GUARDS ARE BACK


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

better yet look at those gas prices


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 17 2006, 10:38 PM~6390486
> *better yet look at those gas prices
> *











10/01/06 IN DALLAS TEXAS


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 18 2006, 02:53 AM~6388701
> *anyone know if a driveshaft from a 4 door will fit a 2 door??
> *




I can measure today if you wanna, have a 4 & 2dr


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 18 2006, 12:37 AM~6387806
> *WANTED:
> One REAR bumper horn (shock type of thing that bolts up to the bumper).
> None leaking good condition prefered. LMK what you got, thanks.
> *


????


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 17 2006, 07:09 PM~6388072
> *:0 , let me know when you take off the Bumper Rubbers, if they come out in good shape i'll grab the whole set from you.
> *


I'll let you know, but I dont think they want to come off without a struggle.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 17 2006, 08:53 PM~6388701
> *anyone know if a driveshaft from a 4 door will fit a 2 door??
> *


yes. same frame, same wheel base, so the drive shaft will be the same length.


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

any one have a set of 75 side moldings for sale ??? pm me


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Oct 18 2006, 08:40 AM~6392630
> *any one have a set of 75 side moldings for sale ??? pm me
> *


caprice or impala?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 18 2006, 03:25 AM~6391953
> *yes. same frame, same wheel base, so the drive shaft will be the same length.
> *


thanks tattoo :biggrin: !! so now, WHO HAS A DRIVESHAFT for sale??


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

caprice


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by @~
> *Mr.Groove83,Oct 15 2006, 10:05 PM~6375188]
> 
> *_


_

Hey Dog check this out, i know you've asked me about it before :0 .  
COMPLETE 74 CAPRICE MOULDINGS WITH SKIRTS_


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I got a few Glass parts for sale on Ebay

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZguam707QQhtZ-1


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Oct 18 2006, 10:05 AM~6393552
> *I got a few Glass parts for sale on Ebay
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZguam707QQhtZ-1
> *


I also have some taillights for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 18 2006, 09:15 AM~6393239
> *Hey Dog check this out, i know you've asked me about it before :0 .
> COMPLETE 74 CAPRICE MOULDINGS WITH SKIRTS
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT DOGG :thumbsup:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

heres a little some for the glasshouse famliy happy hollwen treat for you guys
tust me you'll love it its not a glasshouse but its to cheer you guys up 



:roflmao: :roflmao: 


http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g294/7-6...=PeepingTom.flv


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Oct 18 2006, 02:37 PM~6395218
> *heres a little some for the glasshouse famliy happy hollwen treat for you guys
> tust me you'll love it its not a glasshouse but its to cheer you guys up
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


Can't see it   
What's up Dog, I'll hit you up later tonight.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

some creepy shit homie loved it


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Here's something for all the Glasshouse Riders.
Maybe some of you have seen it already.
This was the first time i've ever seen this Video by Mack10. 
Shows him driving a clean 75 Rag. Alot of LowLows on there too, enjoy.
(p.s keep an eye out for the 76 Hard Top with a Bumper Kit Gas Hopping towards the end of the Video :0 .) :cheesy:  

<a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ps11hKBPBLE\' target=\'_blank\'>Mack10 - ON THEM THANGS. Music Video - Click Here.!!!</a>*


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

no bumper horns (aka shocks) for me? Dayum, come on I know some one has one flyin around.....


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 18 2006, 03:48 PM~6396124
> *Here's something for all the Glasshouse Riders.
> Maybe some of you have seen it already.
> This was the first time i've ever seen this Video by Mack10.
> ...


  this one neva gets old...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 18 2006, 04:13 PM~6396241
> *no bumper horns (aka shocks) for me? Dayum, come on I know some one has one flyin around.....
> *


you want those from the front or the rear
i have a 4 door that might work 4 you


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

on them thangs thats the shit


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *Hey Allday, Remember that header pannel piece you Sold me? Do you have the rest of the Clips for it?
> Thanks Homie, i got that thing fixed like new, but now i'm missing the mounting metal clips. *



yo smurf wassup!
sorry for the delayed response, i've been really busy lately. As for the clips i dont have em, the bare header panel was all i had...... sorry man. 

The clips from your other header panel didnt work?


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

her smurf i found a easyer way to do this enjoy :biggrin: 








http://monte.lenzus.com/cgi/item?57227470+...7573+0+54557565


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 19 2006, 07:05 AM~6398334
> *you want those from the front or the rear
> i have a 4 door that might work 4 you
> *



you got a PM


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

hey 76 Glasshouse......did you decide too keep your glasshouse?


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

no i had to get rid of it i had to take care of some bussness but ill be getting another one


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Oct 19 2006, 01:23 AM~6398941
> *her smurf i found a easyer way to do this enjoy  :biggrin:
> http://monte.lenzus.com/cgi/item?57227470+...7573+0+54557565
> *


This foo, i had the Volume turned all the way up. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Oct 19 2006, 12:13 AM~6398740
> *yo smurf wassup!
> sorry for the delayed response, i've been really busy lately. As for the clips i dont have em, the bare header panel was all i had...... sorry man.
> 
> ...


I had already gotten rid of it, fucked up right there by not keeping the clips. Ooh well i'll find some. Thanks Anyway.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Oct 18 2006, 11:23 PM~6398941
> *her smurf i found a easyer way to do this enjoy  :biggrin:
> http://monte.lenzus.com/cgi/item?57227470+...7573+0+54557565
> *


 :biggrin: :twak: scared me


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 17 2006, 09:12 AM~6385247
> *Which ones? And Yes, it can get really expensive(spell) to fix the Mouldings, depending on the Condition and how good the Platers are, my mouldings where all jacked up specially the wheel well mouldings, but they left them like New. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


front wheel opening moldings..he said they were going to look new. im going to get them done. but wonding if it was to much


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 19 2006, 08:42 AM~6400536
> *I had already gotten rid of it, fucked up right there by not keeping the clips. Ooh well i'll find some. Thanks Anyway.
> *




hey smurf theres a place out here in orng that sells all kind of molding clips fasteners and screws for all type of car its call helago fasteners i think but ill get some more source on it youll love this place thats wear i got the clips for the side moldings i bought like 78 pcs for 12.00


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Oct 20 2006, 01:32 AM~6406199
> *hey smurf theres a place out here in orng that sells all kind of molding clips fasteners and screws for all type of car its call helago fasteners i think but ill get some more source on it youll love this place thats wear i got the clips for the side moldings i bought like 78 pcs for 12.00
> *


OOH shit, hook it up Homie, i need to get them Bad, and i also need to get all new screws and bolts.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUT UP 76


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

i think i might of seen those clips in the hardware section of Ace Hardware..........have you tried there?


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 5 2003, 11:58 AM~1368494
> *COME ON GUYS KEEP THOSEGLASSHOUSES COMING I NEED SOME INSPIRATION. :biggrin:
> *


The main key is INSPIRATION, especially for all the modelers out myself! :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Oct 20 2006, 02:48 PM~6409479
> *QUOTE(King Of Rimz @ Dec 5 2003, 11:58 AM) *
> COME ON GUYS KEEP THOSEGLASSHOUSES COMING I NEED SOME INSPIRATION. biggrin.gif
> 
> ...


Damn Homie you digged that quote up from 03. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Couple of more days left on my items on Ebay. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZguam707


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: SO I WAS AT ELYSIAN TODAY I THINK ME AND SOME OTHER DUDE WERE THE ONLY G HOUSE RIDERS OUT THERE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

have any pics


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Oct 22 2006, 01:50 AM~6418134
> *Couple of more days left on my items on Ebay. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZguam707
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NAW DIDNT HAVE MY CAM


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

bacc to page 1!


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 22 2006, 08:40 PM~6422474
> *:biggrin: SO I WAS AT ELYSIAN TODAY I THINK ME AND SOME OTHER DUDE WERE THE ONLY G HOUSE RIDERS OUT THERE
> *


 do you like that or hate it? I love the fact there is MAYBE only one other one where ever i go :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

post a pic


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 23 2006, 01:06 PM~6425848
> *do you like that or hate it? I love the fact there is MAYBE only one other one where ever i go :biggrin:
> *


SHO NUFF!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

post a pic


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

post a pic


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 23 2006, 01:06 PM~6425848
> *do you like that or hate it? I love the fact there is MAYBE only one other one where ever i go :biggrin:
> *


SHO NUFF!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heres a few from this weekands show in imperial valley


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

those chrome undies on the black one look nice! /\ /\ /\ /\


does anyone know if the bumper shocks can be released or do you have to replace them once you hit something?

my front bumper sits pushed in on one side and was wondering if i can pull it out or if i have to swap it out?? 


anyone ??


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

ALL DAY......PM SENT HOMIE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Oct 23 2006, 03:11 PM~6426970
> *those chrome undies on the black one look nice! /\ /\ /\ /\
> does anyone know if the bumper shocks can be released or do you have to replace them once you hit something?
> 
> ...


have some for you if interested
http://www.uploadfile.info/uploads/36d1c146d3.jpg


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *ALL DAY......PM SENT HOMIE*



good looking out Dirty!


hey brn2ridelo, how much for the passenger side one?

so these cant be pulled back out ey?


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

got another question........does anyone know where the power window switch relay is located?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Oct 23 2006, 04:29 PM~6427420
> *good looking out Dirty!
> hey brn2ridelo, how much for the passenger side one?
> 
> ...


$20.00 you can have them both


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any 1 have the inside window trim that holds the back quarter window i need both left and right


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

hey homies i need to see who can get in contact with harborareaphil for me. i think somebody said he wasnt on here no more but the could relay a message to him? i think it was travieso. but yeah, i have the doors he needed and im taking my trip down there this weekend. i need to know if he wants them still so i can load them up in my truck. i called and left a message on a number he gave me, but never returned my call. pm me asap so i know if need to head that way or not. thanks homies!


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

hey norcal75 hit up travieso he can get ahold of harborareaphil for you!


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *$20.00 you can have them both *



koo.....is that shipped?  

do you know if 71-76 use the same styled bumper shocks?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213+Oct 22 2006, 09:40 PM~6422474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

I think that shit is great Dog, fuck being like everyone else(the rest of the SHEEP). I see our Rides and all the owners on here as ORIGINAL INDIVIDUALS, that don't mind being different on a Lowriding world where 60s Impalas, 80s G-Bodies, and Cadillacs are a dime a dozen. Just my 2.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Oct 24 2006, 08:19 AM~6431804
> *koo.....is that shipped?
> 
> do you know if 71-76 use the same styled bumper shocks?
> *


thats just my price not shipping where you at ill find out


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2006, 11:17 AM~6432233
> *
> 
> I think that shit is great Dog, fuck being like everyone else(the rest of the SHEEP). I see our Rides and all the owners on here as ORIGINAL INDIVIDUALS, that don't mind being different on a Lowriding world where 60s Impalas, 80s G-Bodies, and Cadillacs are a dime a dozen. Just my 2.
> *



How true


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

some pics of my project......its coming along slowly but surely!

im still working on the power windows electrical.....and i need to get the car aligned and the stock springs put back in (thanks to Dirty for hooking them up) and get some shocks up front so it doesn ride like shit! Once i get that done i can drive it as is..........then will need paint, new top and hydros!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

hey homie wat kinda grill is that billet


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

brushed aluminum billet material........got it from a shop out in norco....the grill came longer then i needed it so i had to cut it down a few inches


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

is it bars or mesh and how much


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


even when the rest of this site sucks, this topic is still great.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ok glasshouse fam, my 75 impala will be hitting the bodyshop on monday! i will be posting up progress pics as i go along. according to my homie itll take him a month to get her all painted up real nice!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 24 2006, 08:19 PM~6436255
> *ok glasshouse fam, my 75 impala will be hitting the bodyshop on monday! i will be posting up progress pics as i go along. according to my homie itll take him a month to get her all painted up real nice!
> *



Good luck homie. Keep us updated


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO SANCHEZ CAN YOU PM ME WHAT YOU PM ALLDAY ABOUT THE BUMPER


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 24 2006, 11:30 PM~6438660
> *YO SANCHEZ CAN YOU PM ME WHAT YOU PM ALLDAY ABOUT THE BUMPER
> *


THE PM WAS ABOUT SOME FRONT SPRINGS


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OHH I THOUGHT IT WAS ABOUT THE BUMPER SCHOCKS


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 24 2006, 06:53 PM~6436493
> *Good luck homie.  Keep us updated
> *


thanks bro! i seen your car ina snapshop in the new lrm, im loving that candy paint!


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *OHH I THOUGHT IT WAS ABOUT THE BUMPER SCHOCKS *


hey ferns.......you must be talking about brn2ridelo, he's gonna hook up 2 bumper shocks, however i only need one so if you need one you can have the other one.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

UP


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 25 2006, 12:56 PM~6441952
> *UP
> *


up


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Oct 25 2006, 09:51 AM~6440507
> *hey ferns.......you must be talking about brn2ridelo, he's gonna hook up 2 bumper shocks, however i only need one so if you need one you can have the other one.
> *


THE SHIT IS CUS MY REAR BUMPER IS A LIL OFF


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 25 2006, 02:00 PM~6442415
> *THE SHIT IS CUS MY REAR BUMPER IS A LIL OFF
> *


There's a 74 in the ecology yard in wilmington, and a 73 Wagon in the Pick your Parts in Wilmigton also. They both have the rear bumpers, so they should have the Bumper Shocks.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

CANT THE JUST BE PULLED???? DO THEY HAVE THE HOODS?????


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

whats up glasshouse family i came up with a salutation for the a-arms and the Calipers. if you want to run 13's with out grinding the calipers all you got to do is get the spindle rotor and caliper from a chevy that the 13's don't rub on that way you don't have to change the upper and lower a-arms all you do is change the spindle 


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

whats up ferns213


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ORDERING THE DASH PAD :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213+Oct 25 2006, 02:04 PM~6442458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Dog, sorry i haven't had a chance to go pick that stuff up, i really need to get on the ball and scoop it up, i'll try to go out there this weekend. 
That's a good idea about the 13"s, i'll try it as soon as i need Rotors and Pads wich could be a long time from now.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

ANY ONE HAVE AN EXTRA PAIR OF UPPER A-ARMS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

wtf. Fucking server. :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Oct 25 2006, 03:39 PM~6443315
> *ANY ONE HAVE AN EXTRA PAIR OF UPPER A-ARMS
> *


There's a 74 in the ecology yard in wilmington, and a 73 Caprice Wagon in the Pick your Parts in Wilmigton also. They both have the rear bumpers, so they should have the Bumper Shocks.  

P.S. They both have no engine. No engine = easy take off of the Upper A-Arms. You can also use the ones from an 80s Caddy or Caprice. The ones on my Glass are from a 91 Caprice 
Let me know if you need some help Dog, i'll meet you up there.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 25 2006, 02:44 PM~6443368
> *There's a 74 in the ecology yard in wilmington, and a 73 Caprice Wagon in the Pick your Parts in Wilmigton also. They both have the rear bumpers, so they should have the Bumper Shocks.
> 
> P.S. They both have no engine. No engine = easy take off of the Upper A-Arms. You can also use the ones from an 80s Caddy or Caprice. The ones on my Glass are from a 91 Caprice
> ...


COOL AVER SI VOY NEXT WEEKEND, ILL LET YOU DOGG


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Oct 25 2006, 04:00 PM~6443474
> *COOL AVER SI VOY NEXT WEEKEND, ILL LET YOU DOGG
> *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 25 2006, 10:34 AM~6440364
> *thanks bro! i seen your car ina snapshop in the new lrm, im loving that candy paint!
> *



uffin: uffin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Oct 25 2006, 01:14 PM~6442541
> *whats up glasshouse family i came up with a salutation for the a-arms and the Calipers. if you want to run 13's with out grinding the calipers all you got to do is get the spindle rotor and caliper from a chevy that the 13's don't rub on that way you don't have to change the upper and lower a-arms all you do is change the spindle
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


any 80s regal will work


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

1976 impala front & back bumpers 4 sale $100 each
http://www.uploadfile.info/uploads/476514c720.jpg


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Oct 25 2006, 10:14 PM~6442541
> *whats up glasshouse family i came up with a salutation for the a-arms and the Calipers. if you want to run 13's with out grinding the calipers all you got to do is get the spindle rotor and caliper from a chevy that the 13's don't rub on that way you don't have to change the upper and lower a-arms all you do is change the spindle
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



so what cars would that be off then ? my bigger problem is the rear... have a '95 rear
with discs. I think I'll need 1/2 inch spacers in the back but wonder if I will still be able
to run my skirts then..... will see tomorrow , gonna try out some stuff :uh:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 26 2006, 12:33 AM~6443708
> *any 80s regal will work
> *



that answers part of my ? 


:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 25 2006, 05:04 PM~6443917
> *so what cars would that be off then ? my bigger problem is the rear... have a '95 rear
> with discs. I think I'll need 1/2 inch spacers in the back but wonder if I will still be able
> to run my skirts then..... will see tomorrow , gonna try out some stuff :uh:
> *


I think you're going to be better off, grinding the rear Calipers and using a 1/4 inch spacer, to still be able to take advantage of the rear end swap. I can really see using a 1/2 inch spacer moving your wheel too close to the skirts again.  
One thing to keep in mind too, is that the Impala, Caddy rear ends are 3 inches shorter(1 1/2 each side) So all you can do is try the spacer and see how much clearance you have left. Keep us updated.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

will keep yall updated  just replied to your PM too :biggrin:

I think I'll do everything I can to go with 1/4 spacers in the rear... 1/2 will
DEFINATELY make me hit the skirts! Front is no prob though as yall know
so there I'll consider 1/2 inch 

updates later ......


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

if the rear end is actually 3 inches shorter then with a 1/2 spacer you shouldn't have any problems with clearing the skirts... i've only got 1/4 inch clearance and they don't rub when 3 wheelin or side2side.....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

does any 1 know doc the painter how can i get a hold of hime to throwdown some stuff on my g-house


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 26 2006, 12:54 PM~6449271
> *does any 1 know doc the painter how can i get a hold of hime to throwdown some stuff on my g-house
> *


WALLY DOG KNOWS BUT I AM TELLING YOU HE IS HIGHER THAN GIRAFFE PUSSY. ESPECIALLY IF YOU AIN'T INNER-CIRCLE


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GOOD LUCK GETTING DOC TO FUCK WITH UR CAR


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HEY SMURF HAVE YOU SEEN ANY HOODS FOR MY 75 AT ANY OF THE YARDS?????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I GOT A HOOD OFF A 76 CAPRICE I THINK THEY FIT, PRETTY SURE THEY DO


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THEY DONT PLUS UR WAY OUT THERE SHIPPING WOULD COST A LEFT NUT TO GET IT HERE IN LA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

4 SHO JUST THOUGH I HELP


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

KOOL MAN GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 26 2006, 02:26 PM~6450023
> *HEY SMURF HAVE YOU SEEN ANY HOODS FOR MY 75 AT ANY OF THE YARDS?????
> *


i think the Wagon at the Pick Your Parts in wilmington has it, can't really remember, if you can wait i'm planning to go out there this weekend or the next for sure. I'll look for you. 75 Caprice or Impala?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

have 1 of of 75 impala also have trunk also front back bumpers rear bumper shocks


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

hey brn2ridelo i need 1 rear bumper shock also............how bout you give me 1 front and 1 rear for the passenger side?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Oct 26 2006, 10:43 PM~6454080
> *hey brn2ridelo i need 1 rear bumper shock also............how bout you give me 1 front and 1 rear for the passenger side?
> *


LEFT OR RIGHT FRONT OR BACK THERE ALL THE SAME


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ive got all 4 off the car theres no differnce between them bumpers mount the same mounts to the frame the same


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I got some front bumper guards for sale. PM me if interested


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 26 2006, 04:12 PM~6450731
> *i think the Wagon at the Pick Your Parts in wilmington has it, can't really remember, if you can wait i'm planning to go out there this weekend or the next for sure. I'll look for you. 75 Caprice or Impala?
> *



ORALE GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *ive got all 4 off the car theres no differnce between them bumpers mount the same mounts to the frame the same
> *




good info to know! i woulda never guessed that front and rear were the same

thanks


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Oct 27 2006, 11:33 AM~6457217
> *good info to know! i woulda never guessed that front and rear were the same
> 
> thanks
> *


you still want the ones i have


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

yup for sure......just let me know when i can pick them up in SB and who i will be picking them up from.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Oct 27 2006, 01:51 PM~6458046
> *yup for sure......just let me know when i can pick them up in SB and who i will be picking them up from.
> 
> 
> *


ill let you know


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

*courtesy of harborareaphil*


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Oct 30 2006, 01:59 AM~6468419
> *courtesy of harborareaphil
> 
> 
> ...



:0  :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Oct 30 2006, 01:59 AM~6468419
> *courtesy of harborareaphil
> 
> 
> ...



:0  :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ALLDAY-thanks for the fenderwells homie! heres a pic of my 75 (since u were asking about it yesterday)  its going in the bodyshop tomorrow or tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

that raghouse is looking solid too!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SUP EVERYONE.....I AM GONNA LET YOU IN ON A LITTLE SECRET MY BABY IS COMING HOME AS SOON AS NEXT SATURDAY. I AM GONNA GO CRAZY WITH THE PICS.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any glasshouses for sale in the bay area?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 29 2006, 08:13 PM~6469493
> *any glasshouses for sale in the bay area?
> *


i have one for sale...just the same bodystyle/year as my white one posted above :biggrin:

itsa solid project with ALOT OF NEW PARTS!! asking 2500 firm.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 29 2006, 08:10 PM~6469465
> *SUP EVERYONE.....I AM GONNA LET YOU IN ON A LITTLE SECRET MY BABY IS COMING HOME AS SOON AS NEXT SATURDAY. I AM GONNA GO CRAZY WITH THE PICS.
> *



congrats dirty!!post them pics! :biggrin: i cant wait till i can finally see mine all done up. :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

norcal75 how far are you from redding
me an my homie might be heading that way in a few weeks
gona pic up a 63 imp


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

if not that far and enough time maybe look at that house you got 4 sale


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 29 2006, 06:59 PM~6469030
> *ALLDAY-thanks for the fenderwells homie!  heres a pic of my 75 (since u were asking about it yesterday)   its going in the bodyshop tomorrow or tuesday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i had that front on my house to but dont realy like that front with the lights on the corners there so i swapt the front clip out with a 76 4door impala


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

sup norcal75.....dont mention it, i should say thanks to you for getting those fender wells out my momz crib! I only have a single car garage at my house so i have to store my cars over there and she's always naggin me bout selling off some of my stuff! She keeps wondering when she can have her garage back! :biggrin: 

Your ride is looking nice and im sure it will look nicer when it gets back from the bodyshop!
 


if your looking to do the 76 front end conversion > remember i still got the hood and fenders........ and a grill with a crack down the center!

I think Mr Groove was interested in the hood and fenders at one point also.....MR GROOVE if your out there and still interested in the those parts hit me up!


----------



## Deep West (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: Nice


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

gonna look nice 75 nor cal. look's nice now.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 29 2006, 09:50 PM~6470107
> *norcal75 how far are you from redding
> me an my homie might be heading that way in a few weeks
> gona pic up a 63 imp
> *



damm bro, redding?? thats FAR! i live about 3 hours south of that. 20 minutes south of modesto. when you guys come up, take the 99 north freeway off the I-5 once you get in the valley, the I-5 north would take you alot longer to get up here. BRING THE DRIVESHAFT! LOL I NEED IT!

so if you homies get a chance, stop by and have some Modelos :biggrin: (and drop off the driveshaft) i live right off the 99 freeway. so no complications or driving thru town to get here.

allday and orlando- thanks for the props homies! im just trying to have a clean galsshouse to rep that glasshouse familiy and my car club SANGRE LATINA. :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

congrtas DIRTY on the new addition to your family
& MUCH respects to the GLASSHOUSE FAMILY & this thread as well
I think ya'll would be very interested in reading the November 2006-pg 66 in 
Rides Magazine & read what DMX has 2 say about cars with big rims
HE"S A TRU-BLUE LOWRIDER!!!

PABLO from CHICAGO
1994 Cadillac Fleetwood
12 batteries 4 pumps 10 switches
THE MOVEMENT LIVES ON!!! uffin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Oct 30 2006, 10:07 AM~6471858
> *congrtas DIRTY on the new addition to your family
> & MUCH respects to the GLASSHOUSE FAMILY & this thread as well
> I think ya'll would be very interested in reading the November 2006-pg 66 in
> ...


WELL, THANKS HOMIE BUT I WAS TALKING ABOUT MY GLASSHOUSE COMING HOME GETTING LIFTED..........I FEEL LIKE IT'S MY BABY FOR REAL. EVEN THOUGH WE WERE BUILT/BORN ON THE SAME MONTH.....NOVEMBER/1975 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*So i worked a little bit more on my Glass Over the weekend. Did a few things, changed a few things. 
First, in the begining i had put some 4 1/2 Ton Coils up front, but the Glass was sitting way too high, plus the more i saw all The Glasses on here posted Layedout, the more i liked it. So i swapt the 4 1/2s for some 3 1/2s with about 2 turns cut off. 
Here we go  :*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*And did i forget to mentioned that i slapped the 13"s on :cheesy: .
You just gotta love the 13"s.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Close up of the Under Carriage. Painters and their over spray :uh: .  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Also started to put some more of the Chrome Trim back on. Now i just need another Head Light bucket for the Drivers Side and a Grille and i'm ready to go. :biggrin: * 
*(Header pannel Moulding curtesy of MR. ALLDAY. ) *









*Close Up:*


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

dayum so you are about to finish your ride! great man I love it seriously!!!
post more pix... :biggrin: setup?!? Oh and... did you gert my PM about the
rubber shipping?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Put together some more of the Trim pieces.  
Rear Lisence Plate Housing.*








*
Skirts and Side Mirrors.(Mirrrors curtesy of MR. Tatto76, Skirts Rubbers curtesy of MR. JohnDmonster.  )
*









*Close Up.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*The Engine. 
And before anybody points it out, i have a set of new Fender wheel wells that i'm doing at the moment and those temporary ugly ass ones are coming out along with the Ugly ass Manifolds and the Local Auto Parts special(chrome) :biggrin: .  







*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Rear Shot. Layed the Fuck out(well almost) :biggrin: . Love the way the trunk looks when it's Layed.  *









*Last One for Now.  *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 30 2006, 08:06 AM~6471595
> *damm bro, redding?? thats FAR! i live about 3 hours south of that. 20 minutes south of modesto. when you guys come up, take the 99 north freeway off the I-5 once you get in the valley, the I-5 north would take you alot longer to get up here. BRING THE DRIVESHAFT! LOL I NEED IT!
> 
> so if you homies get a chance, stop by and have some Modelos :biggrin:  (and drop off the driveshaft) i live right off the 99 freeway. so no complications or driving thru town to get here.
> ...


ill see what my homie wants to do im just tagin along for the ride


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

wow, nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 30 2006, 11:43 AM~6472464
> *dayum so you are about to finish your ride! great man I love it seriously!!!
> post more pix... :biggrin: setup?!? Oh and... did you gert my PM about the
> rubber shipping?
> *


Thanks Dog, Glad you like it, I'm not trying to go for Show, Something Simple and Clean you know.  
I wont start on the Set up untill the rest is done, the Battery racks and Pump mounts are done, i have 2 old pumps in there just incase i have to lift it. but i will post Pictures when i start on it.
And naaw Homie, I didn't get your PM. Shoot it again.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+Oct 30 2006, 09:06 AM~6471595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Homie. *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 30 2006, 10:59 AM~6472600
> *Rear Shot. Layed the Fuck out(well almost) :biggrin: . Love the way the trunk looks when it's Layed.
> 
> 
> ...




got 2 bumpers front and back
http://www.uploadfile.info/uploads/6dd452ea22.jpg
also have them light bezals and grill from a caprice


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 30 2006, 12:51 PM~6473002
> *got 2 bumpers front and back
> http://www.uploadfile.info/uploads/6dd452ea22.jpg
> also have them light bezals and grill from a caprice
> *


Thanks Homie, I have my Bumpers just haven't put them on yet.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

so if you homies get a chance, stop by and have some Modelos 
sounds good homie its a definat mabie


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

smurf your ride look's real good . your alot further along than i thought. nice ride homie


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orlando_@Oct 30 2006, 01:06 PM~6473096
> *smurf your ride look's real good . your alot further  along than i thought. nice ride homie
> *


*Thanks Homie, Your Ride is one of the ones that I saw that looks bad as fuck layed out and that's why i had a change of mind, and i think i did the right move.*


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

SMURFY LOCO! :worship: 


SE VE CHINGON GUEY, HOPE TO SEE IT SOON


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Oct 30 2006, 01:25 PM~6473193
> *SMURFY LOCO! :worship:
> SE VE CHINGON GUEY, HOPE TO SEE IT SOON
> *


Thanks Dog  ,
Cuando quieras, you know i'll have the Pistos ready. :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

COUNT ME IN DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Oct 30 2006, 01:29 PM~6473206
> *COUNT ME IN DOGG :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

SMURF! looking good bro, coming together nicely!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 30 2006, 02:33 PM~6473564
> *SMURF! looking good bro, coming together nicely!
> *


Thanks Dog.
Slowly but surely. Still have a long way to go, just to catch up to you Guys On Here :biggrin: .


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Smurf you did a hell of a job on it keep it up! Really want to see it complete and get a good look at it.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 30 2006, 01:12 PM~6473819
> *Smurf you did a hell of a job on it keep it up! Really want to see it complete and get a good look at it.
> *


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

whats up smurf keep up the good work on that g house and i still have those head light bezals for you homie ill hook you up with a bumper jack to it will come in very handy turst me :worship:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213+Oct 30 2006, 03:09 PM~6473793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie, and good looking out on the jack, i remember when you told me about it last time i was at your Pad. Trust me i already found out :biggrin: . Couln't get the Jack out when i finished putting the Rims on :biggrin: .


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

[/b] 

















[/quote]
this is tight homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Sexy Bitch :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 30 2006, 01:10 PM~6473429
> *
> *


EY CARNAL, DID YOU GET THE CD'S TODAY


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> [/b]


this is tight homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
*Thanks Dog. Just trying my best.  *



> Sexy Bitch :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


*
:worship: Thank you Sir, it really means alot to get props from the O.G House Owners of this Topic.  *


> EY CARNAL, DID YOU GET THE CD'S TODAY


* Naaw Homie, You know what i'm going to be Bump'n when i put my Sounds on   .*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orlando_@Oct 30 2006, 01:06 PM~6473096
> *smurf your ride look's real good . your alot further  along than i thought. nice ride homie
> *


*
This has actually been my build up Page from Day 1 Homie. i didn't want to start my own tread, i thought that i would share with the rest of the Homies the process of my Build up on here, 
THE O.G GLASSHOUSE FEST  .*


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 30 2006, 04:00 PM~6474673
> *
> This has actually been my build up Page from Day 1 Homie. i didn't want to start my own tread, i thought that i would share with the rest of the Homies on here the process of my Build up on here.
> THE O.G GLASSHOUSE FEST  .
> *



looks great homie!!..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Oct 30 2006, 05:31 PM~6474914
> *looks great homie!!..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Dog.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 30 2006, 11:59 AM~6473057
> *so if you homies get a chance, stop by and have some Modelos
> sounds good homie its a definat mabie
> 
> *


hell yeah bro! just keep me posted on if its going down or not. :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> *
> Shit i would Drive there for the MODELOS alone. :biggrin: 1 NEGRA MODELO POR FAVOR.  *
> *
> 
> ya saves homie, if you guys are ever coming up north, stop by and well share a 12 pack.*


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 30 2006, 10:31 AM~6471998
> *WELL, THANKS HOMIE BUT I WAS TALKING ABOUT MY GLASSHOUSE COMING HOME GETTING LIFTED..........I FEEL LIKE IT'S MY BABY FOR REAL. EVEN THOUGH WE WERE BUILT/BORN ON THE SAME MONTH.....NOVEMBER/1975 :biggrin:
> *


sorry for the mistake but checkout that articale in nov 2006 pg 66 in RIDES
about DMX
your ride is looking good HOLMEZ


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

:thumbsup: SMURF :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> > *
> > Shit i would Drive there for the MODELOS alone. :biggrin: 1 NEGRA MODELO POR FAVOR.  *
> > *
> >
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*3RD. Page  :dunno: Not on my watch.  
Stole this picture from some site.*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

I DROVE THE GLASSHOUSE TO WORK TODAY, SOME DUDE CAME IN A LITTLE WHILE AGO AND OFFERED TO BUY IT, I TOLD HIM IT WASNT FOR SALE  

ANYHOW HE ASKED WHAT MY PLANS WHERE FOR IT, AS SOON AS I SAID 13'S AND HYDRAULICS, HE STARTED SAY I MIGHT AS WELL GIVE IT AWAY OR JUNK IT CUZ I HAVE NO LOVE FOR THE VALUE OF AN OLD CAR :uh: 

I HAD TO BREAK IT DOWN TO HIM TATTOO76 STYLE

"WE ARE LOWRIDERS NOT CAR COLLECTORS. IN THE LOWRIDING WORLD, IF YOU THINK A 409 CAR IS TOO PRECIOUS TO CUT, YOU ARE SIMPLY A PUSSY AND SHOULD FIND A DIFFERENT LIFESTYLE." -TATTOO-76-

:biggrin:


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

LOWRIDING IS OUR LIFESTYLE FUCK HIM


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Nov 1 2006, 02:38 PM~6485863
> *I DROVE THE GLASSHOUSE TO WORK TODAY, SOME DUDE CAME IN A LITTLE WHILE AGO AND OFFERED TO BUY IT, I TOLD HIM IT WASNT FOR SALE
> 
> ANYHOW HE ASKED WHAT MY PLANS WHERE FOR IT, AS SOON AS I SAID 13'S AND HYDRAULICS, HE STARTED SAY I MIGHT AS WELL GIVE IT AWAY OR JUNK IT CUZ I HAVE NO LOVE FOR THE VALUE OF AN OLD CAR :uh:
> ...


:thumbsup: 
Don't pay no mind to that fool Homie. You should have told him, "i'm not the one looking for an Old Car, i already have one, do you?" :biggrin:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

it's my life style. i put 13 's on big caprice's and impala's


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Nov 1 2006, 12:38 PM~6485863
> *I DROVE THE GLASSHOUSE TO WORK TODAY, SOME DUDE CAME IN A LITTLE WHILE AGO AND OFFERED TO BUY IT, I TOLD HIM IT WASNT FOR SALE
> 
> ANYHOW HE ASKED WHAT MY PLANS WHERE FOR IT, AS SOON AS I SAID 13'S AND HYDRAULICS, HE STARTED SAY I MIGHT AS WELL GIVE IT AWAY OR JUNK IT CUZ I HAVE NO LOVE FOR THE VALUE OF AN OLD CAR :uh:
> ...



words to live by :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHAH WELL SAID


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Nov 1 2006, 02:38 PM~6485863
> *I DROVE THE GLASSHOUSE TO WORK TODAY, SOME DUDE CAME IN A LITTLE WHILE AGO AND OFFERED TO BUY IT, I TOLD HIM IT WASNT FOR SALE
> 
> ANYHOW HE ASKED WHAT MY PLANS WHERE FOR IT, AS SOON AS I SAID 13'S AND HYDRAULICS, HE STARTED SAY I MIGHT AS WELL GIVE IT AWAY OR JUNK IT CUZ I HAVE NO LOVE FOR THE VALUE OF AN OLD CAR :uh:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Nov 1 2006, 03:38 PM~6485863
> *I DROVE THE GLASSHOUSE TO WORK TODAY, SOME DUDE CAME IN A LITTLE WHILE AGO AND OFFERED TO BUY IT, I TOLD HIM IT WASNT FOR SALE
> 
> ANYHOW HE ASKED WHAT MY PLANS WHERE FOR IT, AS SOON AS I SAID 13'S AND HYDRAULICS, HE STARTED SAY I MIGHT AS WELL GIVE IT AWAY OR JUNK IT CUZ I HAVE NO LOVE FOR THE VALUE OF AN OLD CAR :uh:
> ...


AMEN



> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Nov 1 2006, 04:00 PM~6485987
> *LOWRIDING IS OUR LIFESTYLE  FUCK HIM
> *


AMEN

WHAT AN ASSHOLE, SOME ******** FEEL THAT WAY, BUT THEY ARE ALSO THE KIND OF GUYS WHO WILL CUT THE REAR FENDERWELLS OUT WITH A TORCH TO FIT WIDER STREET SLICKS ON A CAR, AND INSTEAD OF DRILLING A NICE NEAT HOLE TO RUN THE FUEL LINES FROM THEIR FUEL CELL THROUGH THE TRUNK, THEY WILL USE AN AIR CHISEL.

WHAT ABOUT THE ASSHOLES WHO LEAVE CLASSIC CARS SITTING IN THEIR BACK YARDS FOR 20 YEARS AND WONT SELL THEM? 20 YEARS + RAIN = PILE OF DUST WITH 4 FLAT TIRES.

BUT THEY TELL US WE RUIN CARS.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 1 2006, 04:35 PM~6486148
> *:thumbsup:
> Don't pay no  mind to that fool Homie. You should have told him, "i'm not the one looking for an Old Car, i already have one, do you?" :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

i hate when fools keep asking and asking if its for sale after you say nope. so then i just through out an ugly ass number just so theyll STFU


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Nov 1 2006, 01:38 PM~6485863
> *I DROVE THE GLASSHOUSE TO WORK TODAY, SOME DUDE CAME IN A LITTLE WHILE AGO AND OFFERED TO BUY IT, I TOLD HIM IT WASNT FOR SALE
> 
> ANYHOW HE ASKED WHAT MY PLANS WHERE FOR IT, AS SOON AS I SAID 13'S AND HYDRAULICS, HE STARTED SAY I MIGHT AS WELL GIVE IT AWAY OR JUNK IT CUZ I HAVE NO LOVE FOR THE VALUE OF AN OLD CAR :uh:
> ...



should of told him to come here
we would of had a hellof a chat


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

mondelos good, but i had one called pacifico clara and its better.

or on the broke days, SOL


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

MY NEW RIDE SOON TO SEE SOME 14X7 DAYTONS


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

AND ITS BEING BUILT IN MIAMI FLORIDA!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Glasshouses :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 2 2006, 02:27 PM~6492069
> *MY NEW RIDE SOON TO SEE SOME 14X7 DAYTONS
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I was going to look at it and never got up w/ the kid. He was here in Cincinnati. Where you from????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Quick engine question for the GlassHouse Riders.
Is our Water pump on the stock 350 engines, the short or long water pump type?
Reason why i ask is cause i'm trying to buy some new power steering brackets that don't bolt up to the first bolt of the headers/manifolds like the picture below(not my picture)
Everywhere i look they ask if i have a short or long water pump.
If anybody can point me in the right direction i would really appreciate it, or maybe you guys know where to get the other type of brackets. Thanks.










I was looking at some like this that bolt up to the block. Any Input is welcomed.  







*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 3 2006, 11:18 PM~6498795
> *Quick engine question for the GlassHouse Riders.
> Is our Water pump on the stock 350 engines, the short or long water pump type?
> Reason why i ask is cause i'm trying to buy some new power steering brackets that don't bolt up to the first bolt of the headers/manifolds like the picture below(not my picture)
> ...


I WENT AND PULLED ONE OFF THE SHELF RIGHT NOW FOR A 76 CAPRICE AND IT LOOKS LIKE YOURS SHOULD BE THE SHORT ONE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Can't get better than this(for me that is)
My Old Cutlass and new owner next to a clean as Glasshouse  .


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Nov 4 2006, 12:35 AM~6498910
> *I WENT AND PULLED ONE OFF THE SHELF RIGHT NOW FOR A 76 CAPRICE AND IT LOOKS LIKE YOURS SHOULD BE THE SHORT ONE
> *


Coo, thanks for some reason i always thought that only 72 and under had the short ones. :uh:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 3 2006, 11:40 PM~6498945
> *Coo, thanks for some reason i always thought that only 72 and under had the short ones. :uh:
> *


THIS BOOK I HAVE HERE AT THE STORE SHOWS ALL 69-76 FULL SIZE CHEVYS WITH A 350 OR A 400 SM. BLOCK USE THE SAME WATER PUMP


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Nov 4 2006, 12:44 AM~6498983
> *THIS BOOK I HAVE HERE AT THE STORE SHOWS ALL 69-76 FULL SIZE CHEVYS WITH A 350 OR A 400 SM. BLOCK USE THE SAME WATER PUMP
> *


Does it show any mounting brackets for the power steering pump? Besides the stock ones? Thanks Homie, really appreciate it.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 3 2006, 11:48 PM~6499004
> *Does it show any mounting brackets for the power steering pump? Besides the stock ones? Thanks Homie, really appreciate it.   :thumbsup:
> *


DESPENSA DOGG, BUT I DONT HAVE ANY AFTER MARKET LISTINGS FOR THE BRACKETS


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

That is a badass glasshouse.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

This thread needs more pics :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 3 2006, 11:48 PM~6499004
> *Does it show any mounting brackets for the power steering pump? Besides the stock ones? Thanks Homie, really appreciate it.   :thumbsup:
> *


I CALLED THIS HOT ROD PLACE HERE IN ORANGE, THE GUY TOLD ME HE HAS SOME BRACKETS THAT WOULD MOUNT CLOSER TO THE WATER PUMP, IM GONNA GO BY THERE AFTER WORK AND CHECK THEM OUT, ILL GIVE YOU A CALL


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Nov 4 2006, 01:43 AM~6499430
> *I CALLED THIS HOT ROD PLACE HERE IN ORANGE, THE GUY TOLD ME HE HAS SOME BRACKETS THAT WOULD MOUNT CLOSER TO THE WATER PUMP, IM GONNA GO BY THERE AFTER WORK AND CHECK THEM OUT, ILL GIVE YOU A CALL
> *


Thanks Homie, good looking out, give me a Phone Call if you can, i'll be at the VICENTE FERNANDEZ Concert, just in case i don't answer leave me a message.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 4 2006, 01:52 AM~6499494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 4 2006, 01:51 AM~6499484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

I WILL BE PUTTING UP A SET OF CLEAN (EMPHASIS ON CLEAN) SKIRTS FOR SALE THIS WEEKEND! YOU GUYS WILL BE THE FIRST ONES TO GET DIBS ON THEM! ILL POST UP PICS OF THEM TOMORROW!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jun 20 2006, 07:15 AM~5637593
> *http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBL...nt=MOV01468.flv
> 
> the glass house burnin rubber!!
> *


found this in another post
me personaly i wouldnt dare do this to my baby!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBL...nt=MOV01468.flv


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

damn there all nice!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

from japan


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Bump-a-ty Bump 

Boing!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 5 2006, 09:15 AM~6506302
> *http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBL...nt=MOV01468.flv
> *



nice burnout. that u?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 6 2006, 07:45 AM~6512397
> *nice burnout. that u?
> *


Nope that's Sanchez's glasshouse


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 4 2006, 01:55 AM~6499525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF IAM CORRECT I THINK THIS CAR WAS PAINTED AGAIN??? I REMEMBER SEEING A SIMILAR CAR AT THE PAINTERS SHOP


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

FOR THE HOMIE SMURF.....PICTURES ARENT THE GREATEST BUT HERE THEY ARE DOGG


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Nov 6 2006, 02:01 PM~6514357
> *FOR THE HOMIE SMURF.....PICTURES ARENT THE GREATEST BUT HERE THEY ARE DOGG
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie, can't really see them clearly, maybe you can fax the flyer to me at my Jale? Another thing i was doing a little research and i believe we have the Long style Water Pump, if you measure from where it mounts up on the block to where the pulley for the fan mounts up is about 7" inches = Long Water pump. I think they only used short style water pumps on 1970 cars and under.  If anybody knows if i'm right or wrong, Please feel free to correct me, as i don't want to post false information for the GlassHouse Riders.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

WTF. :uh: PINCHE SERVER.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 6 2006, 01:07 PM~6514406
> *Thanks homie, can't really see them clearly, maybe you can fax the flyer to me at my Jale? Another thing i was doing a little research and i believe we have the Long style Water Pump, if you measure from where it mounts up on the block to where the pulley for the fan mounts up is about 7" inches = Long Water pump. I think they only used short style water pumps on 70's cars and under.  If anybody knows if i'm right or wrong, Please feel free to correct me, as i don't want to post false information for the GlassHouse Riders.
> *


YEAH I WAS GONNA ASK IF I COULD FAX YOU THE FLYERS, PM ME YOU FAX NUMBER AND ILL FAX THEM TOMORROW, I FORGOT TO BRING THE TO WORK WITH ME


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

hey smurf are you looking for the bracket to the warter pump and power stering pump and the ajuster braket to the header


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 6 2006, 12:27 PM~6513824
> *Nope that's Sanchez's glasshouse
> *


  THAT'S RIGHT! :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 6 2006, 02:30 PM~6514527
> * THAT'S RIGHT! :cheesy:
> *


hows the car coming?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Nov 6 2006, 02:25 PM~6514504
> *hey smurf are you looking for the bracket to the warter pump and power stering pump and the ajuster braket to the header
> *


Naaw Homie, i'm trying to replace that one. I want one that doesn't have the adjuster bolt up to the header bolt. Do you know of any? I know they have some for the short water pump that the adjuster bolts up to the bolt on the motor mount, i want something like that. Thanks.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 6 2006, 03:09 PM~6514779
> *hows the car coming?
> *


I AM HOPING TO HAVE IT BACK THIS WEEKEND..........DEEP BREATH!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 6 2006, 03:54 PM~6515081
> *I AM HOPING TO HAVE IT BACK THIS WEEKEND..........DEEP BREATH!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry6517141

Dirty holla at me.. ^^^ :0 I left you a message homie.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice project good luck with the sale


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 6 2006, 10:22 PM~6517950
> *Nice project good luck with the sale
> *



Thanks homeboy. I just dont have the time and I gotta work on 1 at a time. I just cant see it sitting there doing nothing. I just dont want that bitch getting lifted on some big ass rims.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2006, 12:30 AM~6518014
> *Thanks homeboy. I just dont have the time and I gotta work on 1 at a time. I just cant see it sitting there doing nothing. I just dont want that bitch getting lifted on some big ass rims.
> *


I hear you.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 6 2006, 03:54 PM~6515081
> *I AM HOPING TO HAVE IT BACK THIS WEEKEND..........DEEP BREATH!
> *


I know that muth fucca is going to be off the chain!!cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Real quicc,if anyonecan help,I need the 2 corner fillers for the bacc bumper for a 75.
any help will be appreciated!


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 3 2006, 11:59 PM~6499556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really nice paint job in person ,, preped nicely and sprayed flawlessly


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 6 2006, 10:06 PM~6518318
> *Real quicc,if anyonecan help,I need the 2 corner fillers for the bacc bumper for a 75.
> any help will be appreciated!
> *


heres 1
http://www.replica-plastics.com/index.aspx


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 7 2006, 12:40 AM~6519188
> *heres 1
> http://www.replica-plastics.com/index.aspx
> *


heres 1 more
http://stores.ebay.com/FIBERGLASS-AUTO-BODY-PANELS
the fiberglass 1 dont fit to good
but better than haveing it empty


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 5 2006, 01:14 AM~6506296
> *found this in another post
> me personaly i wouldnt dare do this to my baby!
> *


*Glasshouse burning rubber on 14"s*
Damn :0 , i hope my Ride can burn them like that. :worship:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 7 2006, 02:35 PM~6522273
> *Glasshouse burning rubber on 13"s
> Damn :0 , i hope my Ride can burn them like that. :worship:
> *


SORRY HOMIE THOSE ARE *14's* THAT'S MY CAR....  


OH AND SMURF YOUR BABY IS COMING OUT NICE I LOVED THOSE PICS...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 7 2006, 01:48 AM~6519233
> *heres 1 more
> http://stores.ebay.com/FIBERGLASS-AUTO-BODY-PANELS
> the fiberglass 1 dont fit to good
> ...


thanks homie!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 7 2006, 03:10 PM~6522430
> *OH AND SMURF YOUR BABY IS COMING OUT NICE I LOVED THOSE PICS...
> *


Thanks Dog, can't wait to see how your trunk turned out.(waiting patiently) :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 7 2006, 03:10 PM~6522430
> *SORRY HOMIE THOSE ARE 14's THAT'S MY CAR....
> OH AND SMURF YOUR BABY IS COMING OUT NICE I LOVED THOSE PICS...
> *


ooh shit i just noticed that you said "THAT"S MY CAR" burning the 14"s  :worship:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

tight shit Dirty!



hey just in case anyone is interested........once the bumper shocks are pushed in they can be pulled back out! I bought some bumper shocks from Brn2ridelo the other day and when i went to swap them out low and behold the fuuckers popped back out! Just drench them with some PB blaster and loosen the 4 bolts that attach to the bumper and pull!

Yo brn2ridelo even though i didnt end up using them ....good looking out with the Bumper Shocks doggy! :biggrin: 

My shit is even now and i can see my fillers!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I took out the one that had been pushed in on my back and tried to pull it - 
was tied to a 3 ton lift. We raised it up and shit wasnt movin at all. Ended up
buying a used one....


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

ok correction ....some can be popped back out! :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

here we go homies. a set of skirts for that sexy ass glasshouse of yours! i know i had posted that these would be the "clean" set, but i forgot that im gonna be needing those for my 75. im asking 50 shipped anywhere in the lower 48 for my glasshouse homies. the skirts are straight. they just have surface scratches. fiberglass skirts with no cracks.theyve been poorly repainted over the stock baby blue color. the drivers side is missing the trim

click to enlarge


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 7 2006, 07:10 PM~6524436
> *tight shit Dirty!
> hey just in case anyone is interested........once the bumper shocks are pushed in they can be pulled back out! I bought some bumper shocks from Brn2ridelo the other day and when i went to swap them out low and behold the fuuckers popped back out! Just drench them with some PB blaster and loosen the 4 bolts that attach to the bumper and pull!
> 
> ...


kool homie anytime i can help please dont hesitate to ask


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

any takers on the skirts?? let me know homies asap! or else theyll be hitting the for sale section this weekend!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 7 2006, 08:22 PM~6524509
> *I took out the one that had been pushed in on my back and tried to pull it -
> was tied to a 3 ton lift. We raised it up and shit wasnt movin at all. Ended up
> buying a used one....
> *


*Hey Homie, Did you get any of the PMs i've sent you, this past days?  :dunno: 
Hit me up Dog, let me know what's cracken, i got the stuff you asked me to buy for you.
Thanks.*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YOU CAN ALSO POP THEM, LET THE GAS OUT AND THEN YOU CAN PULL'M OUT AND THAT SHOULD WORK


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

WTF! 


how come i aint heard of these whistles yet! :biggrin: 

this is some funny shit! :roflmao: 


http://amishgeek.com/external/media/woowoo/woowoo1.wmv

music video version! 
http://amishgeek.com/external/media/woowoo/bubb.wmv


too all you fellow House riders WOO WOOOOOH! ha :roflmao:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 8 2006, 07:00 PM~6527654
> *Hey Homie, Did you get any of the PMs i've sent you, this past days?   :dunno:
> Hit me up Dog, let me know what's cracken, i got the stuff you asked me to buy for you.
> Thanks.
> *



sorry smurf, as I said man - I just didnt realize PMs were waiting for me. Guess you thought I'd be leaving you in the cold with money spent on shit for a kid on the other side of the planet :0 shit man sorry, dont trip though its all good :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 9 2006, 01:30 AM~6530583
> *WTF!
> how come i aint heard of these whistles yet!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...




LOL woooohooooo! Lil sis and Bubb Rubb got em neighbours trippin :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

nice flick Bean!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 9 2006, 02:41 AM~6533403
> *nice flick Bean!
> *


I'M WAITING ON MORE PICS OF YOURS.... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/car/232034776.html

1976 Chevy Impala No dents, but there are a few scratches and minor blemishes. Over all the body is in great shape and gets complements everywhere I go. I bought it from the original owner. it was very well taken care of but the interior does have some rips in the seat and expected wear and tear. Small block 350 with auto trans. both rebuilt a few years ago. it runs and drives great! needs nothing mechanical. Ice cold a/c works great! Lost my garage so I must sell this asap! $2900 or Best offer. please email if interested. thanks


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

http://hartford.craigslist.org/car/224485025.html

1976 Chevy Impala - $3000


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 9 2006, 09:40 AM~6533401
> *
> 
> 
> ...




yo drastic, what mags are those pix from?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i miss my old glasshouse,,cry..
im still on the lookout for another one.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 8 2006, 07:33 PM~6531288
> *sorry smurf, as I said man - I just didnt realize PMs were waiting for me. Guess you thought I'd be leaving you in the cold with money spent on shit for a kid on the other side of the planet  :0 shit man sorry, dont trip though its all good  :biggrin:
> *


Nothing like that Homie, was just wondering what was going on and if you ever got the PMs. This server is always fucking up.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I got these bumper guards for sale. The only thing I have left after selling my glass. *40 Shipped*


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Nov 9 2006, 06:24 AM~6533806
> *i miss my old glasshouse,,cry..
> im still on the lookout for another one.
> *


 :0 Spook back up in this bitch. I remember when the topic got started while back, spook was one of the ones that motivated me. :biggrin: 
Hey Spook i couldn't wait untill i grabbed another one either, check a few pages back i have some pictures of the progress on the new one i got, from the bottom to where's at now. 
Good to see you back in here posting.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 8 2006, 04:30 PM~6530583
> *WTF!
> how come i aint heard of these whistles yet!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Oh yea, that shit sounds loud as fuck. You can't have them any more. :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 9 2006, 10:10 AM~6534995
> *:0 Spook back up in this bitch. I remember when the topic got started while back, spook was one of the ones that motivated me. :biggrin:
> Hey Spook i couldn't wait untill i grabbed another one either, check a few pages back i have some pictures of the progress on the new one i got, from the bottom to where's at now.
> Good to see you back in here posting.
> *


whats up smurf,,
i been keeping up with everybodys projects.
their all coming along nice.
im working out a deal right now for a glasshouse and if it comes through ill be putting up my own progress pics,,hehe

keep them glasshouses coming. :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

hey smurf i think i found what your looking for homie



http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...15&autoview=sku


:0


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Nov 9 2006, 10:09 AM~6534987
> *I got these bumper guards for sale.  The only thing I have left after selling my glass.  40 Shipped
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ......how do i pay??....


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

DirtySanchez any update pictures of your glasshouse? BTW your glasshouse looks real firme. Bad ass car to build reminds me of my tios and primos CRUISING around in 70's and 80's over here in Aztlan.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Nov 9 2006, 12:29 PM~6535466
> *hey smurf i think i found what your looking for homie
> http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...15&autoview=sku
> :0
> *


Good looking out Homie, i think those will work. They're kind of the same as the ones MRGroove showed me.


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

Does Anyone know where i I can get the rocker trim for a 75-76 house??...please help!!  my car is about 80% done


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Nov 9 2006, 02:00 PM~6535974
> *Does Anyone know where i I can get the rocker trim for a 75-76 house??...please help!!   my car is about 80% done
> *


Damn, the rocker trim, that's a tuff one. I'll keep my eye out for some at the yards.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Nov 9 2006, 02:00 PM~6535974
> *<span style='color:blue'><a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=296818\' target=\'_blank\'>GLASSHOUSE PARTS BY C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s</a>
> 
> Scroll down the page and you'll see that he posted this one,
> ...


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 9 2006, 01:01 PM~6535983
> *Damn, the rocker trim, that's a tuff one. I'll keep my eye out for some at the yards.
> *


*yupp*.....my boy SMURF good lookin out homie  ....


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 9 2006, 01:14 PM~6536053
> *Check this one out, One of the members on here posted this the other day, maybe you can hit him up about the rockers on the 75 Impala.  ;
> <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=296818\' target=\'_blank\'>GLASSHOUSE PARTS BY C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s</a>
> 
> ...


PMed him well see what happens... :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 9 2006, 04:34 AM~6533647
> *yo drastic, what mags are those pix from?
> *


OLD LRM FROM THE 80'S


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider+Nov 9 2006, 03:38 PM~6536509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime Homie, That's what the GlassRiders are for.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

What up fellas I was wondering if anyone had the hook up on or could guide me in the right direction for a gas tank, and a steering shaft for a 76 glasshouse. I'm also trying to find a reliable website for glasshouse parts, I got to order some body mount. If anyone has some info on this it would be greatly appreciated.

I will be posting pics soon


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Nov 9 2006, 03:00 PM~6535974
> *Does Anyone know where i I can get the rocker trim for a 75-76 house??...please help!!   my car is about 80% done
> *


I know where there is some NOS rocker trim for $400, both sides.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco+Nov 9 2006, 01:10 PM~6535691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I REPLACED MY GAS TANK FROM http://www.gastanks.com/ THEY SELL SENDING UNITS TOO! THE PRICING IS OK. 

HERE IS A LINK TO MY TOPIC ABOUT PLACES I HAVE BOUGHT FROM.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4240766

GOOD LUCK..


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 10 2006, 01:11 AM~6539766
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS, IF ALL GOES WELL I WILL HAVE IT ON DISPLAY AT THE ODESSA SHOW HERE IN TEXAS NEXT WEEKEND.
> I REPLACED MY GAS TANK FROM http://www.gastanks.com/  THEY SELL SENDING UNITS TOO! THE PRICING IS OK.
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Nov 9 2006, 07:11 PM~6535000
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



those are for a 72 right ?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

I JUST GOT A 74 GRILL FROM THE HOMIE GUAM707 :biggrin: ....I NEED TO GET IT CHROMED BUT ITS PLASTIC, ANYONE KNOW OF A PLACE THAT CHROME PLATES PLASTIC


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *ANYONE KNOW OF A PLACE THAT CHROME PLATES PLASTIC*



x2 .....i need to get a bunch of stuff chromed myself including the headlight bezels and they are plastic!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 10 2006, 12:05 PM~6542267
> *x2 .....i need to get a bunch of stuff chromed myself including the headlight bezels and they are plastic!
> *


ILL KEEP YOU POSTED HOMIE, LET ME KNOW IF YOU FIND ANYTHING


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what happened to homie in the midwest or somwhere out that way that was saying he can chrome plastic, and was able to do colors too. he was on here a while back. wtf was his name... let me check my pm box... i had asked him for bezels on the glasshouse too...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

SOME DUDE HAD A POST ON HERE ABOUT CHROMING PLASTIC, I THINK HE WAS FROM BLVD ACES, NOT SURE THOUGH, BUUT I CAN FIND HIS POST :angry:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

HEY JOHNNY I FOUND YOUR CDs BRO :biggrin: CALL ME WHENEVER


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Nov 10 2006, 01:13 PM~6542616
> *HEY JOHNNY I FOUND YOUR CDs BRO :biggrin: CALL ME WHENEVER
> *


COOL, ILL GIVE YOU A CALL LATER


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Nov 10 2006, 01:18 PM~6542647
> *COOL, ILL GIVE YOU A CALL LATER
> *


SIMON


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Nov 10 2006, 03:02 PM~6542878
> *SIMON
> *


Hows the glasshouse coming dog?


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

the homies glass house


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

I VE heard these people chrome plastic but i have not seen any of there work .plastic chrome 949-254-4889 or 949 -254-4455 chrome services is the name of the company


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Nov 10 2006, 02:35 PM~6543076
> *I VE heard these people chrome plastic but i have not seen any of there work .plastic chrome 949-254-4889 or 949 -254-4455  chrome services is the name of the company
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Nov 10 2006, 02:35 PM~6543076
> *I VE heard these people chrome plastic but i have not seen any of there work .plastic chrome 949-254-4889 or 949 -254-4455  chrome services is the name of the company
> *


JUST GAVE THEM A CALL, THEY ARE IN ORANGE, CA, JUST DOWN THE STREET FROM WHERE I WORK :biggrin: ...IM GONNA GO BY THERE ON MONDAY TO CHECK OUT SOME OF THERE WORK, ILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW, IN THE MEANTIME HERES THERE WEBSITE  

http://www.chromeservices.com/index.html


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TOOK THIS OFF THERE SITE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0 nice, but is that their gold?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 10 2006, 03:12 PM~6543289
> *:0 nice, but is that their gold?
> *


NOT SURE BRO...I DIDNT SAY ON THE WEBSITE...ILL TRY TO GET SOME PICS WHEN I GO TO THERE SHOP ON MONDAY


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

ACTUALLY IT PROBABLY IS...JUST READ THE ARTICLE

"You can also add dyes to the topcoat to achieve bright chrome colors and different shades of gold, bronze, copper, and gunmetal"


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.Groove83, *ALL DAY*

:wave: HEY ALL DAY, LOOK LIKE WE FOUND WHAT WE WERE LOOKING FOR


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

here's the article!


*Custom Chrome Plastic 

Many People think it’s impossible to chrome plastic, it is not. The process of chrome plating over plastic is actually a process called vacuum metalizing and it is different than electroplating or chrome plating. Vacuum metallizing is process used to make flash light reflectors and automotive lighting shine like chrome. Vacuum metallizing is the process of evaporating aluminum in a vacuum chamber forming an aluminum cloud which than condenses back on and bonds to the plastic to form a uniform layer, which shines like chrome. After the metalizing takes place there is a protective topcoat applied similar to the ones used in the automotive industry. You can also add dyes to the topcoat to achieve bright chrome colors and different shades of gold, bronze, copper, and gunmetal. It is much more environmentally friendly and cost effective than chrome plating or chrome painting. You can vacuum metalize many materials including plastic, metal, glass, fiberglass, and more. There are many different applications for vacuum metallizing including; chrome helmets and accessories, motorcycle/dirt bike parts and accessories, sporting goods, toys, car parts, novelty items, display items, decorative fixtures, cosmetic enclosures, ect. If you want the look of custom chrome on anything plastic, glass, metal, ect.*


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

i just sent Chris at Chrome services my chrome list......im curious to see what his prices are gonna be!  


maybe we should do a group chroming and get a discount! :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

*WANTED: CHROME PASSENGER MIRROR FOR A 75 / 76. Offers apreciated, thanks* :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 10 2006, 03:31 PM~6543466
> *i just sent Chris at Chrome services my chrome list......im curious to see what his prices are gonna be!
> maybe we should do a group chroming and get a discount!  :biggrin:
> *


THAT SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 9 2006, 09:35 PM~6539136
> *I know where there is some NOS rocker trim for $400, both sides.
> *


got a couple deals pending already ....thanks alot though ill let you know if things dont work out......b.t.w 75 impala rockers will work on a 76 caprice right??


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

hey does anyone know the paint code of the 63 Impala Rag that came out in the boyz in the hood movie?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY+Nov 10 2006, 04:31 PM~6543466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT TOOK ME SIX MONTHS TO FIND A NOS CHROME ONE TRY TO GET THE GASKET TOO. I DIDN'T I HAD TO GET ONE THAT WAS AS CLOSE AS POSSIBLE. YOU CANT TELL  I GOT THE GASKET FROM CLASSIC INDRUSTRIES AND THE MIRROR OFF EBAY


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Here's a fine example of plastic chrome plating. The grill and light bezels were approx. $800.00.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 9 2006, 10:35 PM~6539136
> *I know where there is some NOS rocker trim for $400, both sides.
> *


I bought mine in 93 for $150.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 10 2006, 06:57 PM~6544470
> *Here's a fine example of plastic chrome plating.  The grill and light bezels were approx.  $800.00.
> *


damn ya it isnt cheap, these guys are from my town that i just moved to and when I wanted to get my light bezels done they wanted $450 for them and they would take 2 months..i was like thanks but no thanks, went an bought an entire parts car with mint bezels for $400 :cheesy: had em on that night heres there site, i hope they have got there shit together now though. apparently some kind of nasa technology?..yup :uh: 

http://www.cvvacuumplaters.com/


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *Here's a fine example of plastic chrome plating. The grill and light bezels were approx. $800.00.*


 :uh: :uh: 


dayum thats way too much for bezels and a grill.....i got my i got all my undercarriage along with some misc parts done on my impala for like $1200 back in 1998 at a shop in La Mirada...but i dont think they are in biz anymore. :biggrin: 


plus why would you pay that much when you can probably find some mint NOS ones for a couple bills and a new grill for like $150..............


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Nov 10 2006, 11:49 AM~6542201
> *I JUST GOT A 74 GRILL FROM THE HOMIE GUAM707 :biggrin: ....I NEED TO GET IT CHROMED BUT ITS PLASTIC, ANYONE KNOW OF A PLACE THAT CHROME PLATES PLASTIC
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 10 2006, 09:38 PM~6544642
> *I bought mine in 93 for $150.
> *


its almost 2007 :uh:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

some thing i found 



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-CHEVY-...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Capric...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Capric...1QQcmdZViewItem



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1971-1972-1...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-Impala...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 10 2006, 04:25 PM~6543794
> *hey does anyone know the paint code of the 63 Impala Rag that came out in the boyz in the hood movie?
> *


ask DIPPINIT his 63 was pretty close to that one.


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l100/sed-loc/DSCF1839.jpg[/img]]My Webpage




http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l100/sed-loc/DSCF1831.jpg[/img]]My Webpage





http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l100/sed-loc/DSCF1839.jpg[/img]]My Webpage























http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l100/sed-loc/DSCF1840.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l100/sed-loc/DSCF1828.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 12 2006, 07:52 AM~6551659
> *http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l100/sed-loc/DSCF1839.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l100/sed-loc/DSCF1831.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l100/sed-loc/DSCF1839.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> ...



looking good keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Nov 12 2006, 03:53 PM~6552888
> *looking good keep up the good work  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie. Lookin at what a lot of yall have done with these glasshouses give me that much more inspiration. Keep up the good work 2.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*ANOTHER SNEEK PEEK....* :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

thanks - no I'm in need for chrome undies too  ! lookin dayum good!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

Landau on ebay


dayum and there aint even a reserve on that one ! :0 

some one wrapp up this deal !


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

1 i found


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 12 2006, 03:11 PM~6552991
> *ANOTHER SNEEK PEEK.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 those are


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

im trying to complete a deal on a glasshouse right now so ill be posting them progress pics if it comes through.

skims glasshouse


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

I DROPPED OFF THE GLASSHOUSE AT THE MUFFLER SHOP THIS MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

GOT THIS FROM THE LIFESTYLE THREAD


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

This place says they also do plastic chrome. 
I know it always helps having more than one place to compare prices and quality.

http://www.justdashes.com/Index.htm


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Nov 12 2006, 03:11 PM~6552991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*What was wrong with it?*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 13 2006, 10:35 AM~6558176
> *What was wrong with it?
> *


NADA, IM GETTING THE MUFFLERS CHANGED...THERE GONNA PUT ON 18 INCH GLASSPACKS WITH PENCIL TIPS OUT THE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THE FRON CENTER BUMPER FILLER FROM A 75 IMPALA WILL FIT A 75???


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

quote=DOUBLE-O,Nov 7 2006, 12:44 PM~6521952]

















[/quote]
MY 75 VERT


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice vert Double-O :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Nov 13 2006, 11:32 PM~6563159
> *Nice vert Double-O  :thumbsup:
> *


BUT THE WHEELS KILL IT....


THAT M.C. WASN'T NECESSARY EITHER....


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 14 2006, 07:49 AM~6564334
> *BUT THE WHEELS KILL IT....
> THAT M.C. WASN'T NECESSARY EITHER....
> *


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *I DROPPED OFF THE GLASSHOUSE AT THE MUFFLER SHOP THIS MORNING *


mr groove which shop are you taking it too..........im looking for good shop to do the exhaust system on my 64 impala. Looking to spend around $350 or so.....also what style glass packs did you go with?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 14 2006, 11:03 AM~6565846
> *mr groove which shop are you taking it too..........im looking for good shop to do the exhaust system on my 64 impala. Looking to spend around $350 or so.....also what style glass packs did you go with?
> *


i took it to Mike Leach Mufflers here in orange, he's pretty well known out here in orange....they did a real good job

they took out the flowmasters that were on the there, put in 18 inch glasspacks and ran 2 inch pipes from the glasspack all the way out the back, with some pencil tips, its sound tuff, at idle its not to loud but you can hear it rap, when i downshift it sound fuckin badd :biggrin:....i paid 200, let me know of your interested ill give you the number


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastfresno64_@Nov 13 2006, 01:43 PM~6559968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i want my glasshouse to look like if i ever get another one.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 14 2006, 11:03 AM~6565846
> *mr groove which shop are you taking it too..........im looking for good shop to do the exhaust system on my 64 impala. Looking to spend around $350 or so.....also what style glass packs did you go with?
> *


by the way i dropped off my grill at the platers, they guy should be calling me later today with an price quote, ill let you know how much they quote me....i did see some of there work, it looks really clean, i asked him about a bulk package too, so we can get a deal :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://img451.imageshack.us/img451/4217/img0853mm3.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 6 2006, 12:54 PM~6116585
> *
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64+Sep 6 2006, 12:55 PM~6116591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64+Sep 6 2006, 12:58 PM~6116623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Sep 4 2006, 01:57 PM~6101976
> *
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

Im trying to see how everyone is running there exhaust without seeing the tailpipes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 14 2006, 02:50 PM~6566537
> *Im trying to see how everyone is running there exhaust without seeing the tailpipes.
> *


i'll show you on my car when you come up here to check out the parts.



i have brand new exhaust that im not going to use, i'll hook you up.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TURNDOWNS?


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 14 2006, 03:13 PM~6566689
> *i'll show you on my car when you come up here to check out the parts.
> i have brand new exhaust that im not going to use, i'll hook you up.
> *


No doubt. Just let me know when and we will set something up.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 14 2006, 12:50 PM~6566537
> *Im trying to see how everyone is running there exhaust without seeing the tailpipes.
> *


just got mine done ill post pics tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *i paid 200, let me know of your interested ill give you the number *


dang thats a pretty good deal.....did you know the guys there or is that your first visit.........hook me up with the number and who you dealt with.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

coastone .... you damn right that red House is sick! Dang i wonder where that pic was taken....i've never seen anyone rollling around out here with the quick disconnect hanging out the trunk like that! 




> *by the way i dropped off my grill at the platers, they guy should be calling me later today with an price quote, ill let you know how much they quote me....i did see some of there work, it looks really clean, i asked him about a bulk package too, so we can get a deal *



dude hasnt gotten back to me yet with a price qoute.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 14 2006, 01:51 PM~6566953
> *dang thats a pretty good deal.....did you know the guys there or is that your first visit.........hook me up with the number and who you dealt with.
> *


PM'ED...BUT IT WAS ACTUALLY IT WAS MY FIRST TIME THERE, I WAS TOLD BY ALOT OF OLD TIMERS THAT COME INTO THE STORE THAT HE DOES GOOD WORK, SO I DECIDED TO CHECK THEM OUT


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 14 2006, 01:56 PM~6566993
> *dude hasnt gotten back to me yet with a price qoute.
> *


HE SUPPOSE TO CALL ME LATER WITH A QUOTE ON MY GRILL, ILL ASK HIM AGAIN ABOUT A BULK DEAL


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 14 2006, 02:56 PM~6566993
> *coastone .... you damn right that red House is sick! Dang i wonder where that pic was taken....i've never seen anyone rollling around out here with the quick disconnect hanging out the trunk like that!
> dude hasnt gotten back to me yet with a price qoute.
> *


Crenshaw.  
That picture is a little bit Old.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Nov 14 2006, 02:13 PM~6566689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do us a favor and take some shots of it Homie.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

hey smurf any more shots of your ghouse?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 14 2006, 04:23 PM~6567591
> * hey smurf any more shots of your ghouse?
> *


x2


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY+Nov 14 2006, 04:23 PM~6567591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet Dogs, i need to take some more this weekend. I put the rocker Mouldings on and some more trim, i should have the bumpers on soon too, I'm starting on my set up right after that, so i'll have some shots of that.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

almost page 400 and still the best, "beef free" thread in this place :cheesy: 

not sure who was looking for rocker trims but we found some over the weekend stashed, let me know if your still interested M


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn i aint been on here in a grip.... been really busy...

how my homies been doin


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 14 2006, 07:18 PM~6568821
> *damn i aint been on here in a grip.... been really busy...
> 
> how my homies been doin
> *


STILL WAITING FOR MY CAR  SOON, I THINK?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

stole it from off topic but it will fit in better here


:worship: :worship:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:biggrin: to the top


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

this one is better just the ass leaning over the fender of a ghouse :0 :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Nov 15 2006, 02:33 AM~6571855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Think these Two are the baddest 76 Hard Tops out there(*My Personal Opinion and in no way em i trying to disrespect the rest of the GlassHouse Homies, including ME. * ) 
I've seen Johns in person and it's flawless :0 , I would love to see the other one in person, but if just in pictures it looks this clean, i can only imagine in person :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I FINALLY GOT MY HOOD :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 15 2006, 11:37 AM~6573587
> *I FINALLY GOT MY HOOD :biggrin:
> *


Glad to hear that Homie.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Almost page Number Mothafucking FOE-HUNED. :biggrin: *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FUCK YEA AFTER SO LONG I FINNALY GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Nov 15 2006, 11:50 AM~6573653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*To the Mothafucking Top.  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

GLASSHOUSE IS LOOKIN CLEAN SMURF, AND YOUR SONS LITTLE RANFLA IS FIRME, IM LOVIN THAT TUCK ON THE FRONT WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

QUICK QUESTION FOR YOU GUYS...MY TURN SIGNALS DONT WORK, BUT MY HAZARD LIGHTS DO, IS THERE A SEPERATE FLASHER FOR THE TURN SIGNALS THAT I NEED TO REPLACE :dunno: CUZ I ONLY SEE ONE ON THE FUSE PANEL


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Nov 15 2006, 05:40 PM~6576107
> *QUICK QUESTION FOR YOU GUYS...MY TURN SIGNALS DONT WORK, BUT MY HAZARD LIGHTS DO, IS THERE A SEPERATE FLASHER FOR THE TURN SIGNALS THAT I NEED TO REPLACE :dunno: CUZ I ONLY SEE ONE ON THE FUSE PANEL
> *


x2
My turn signals work, but my flashers don't :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Nov 15 2006, 04:40 PM~6576107
> *QUICK QUESTION FOR YOU GUYS...MY TURN SIGNALS DONT WORK, BUT MY HAZARD LIGHTS DO, IS THERE A SEPERATE FLASHER FOR THE TURN SIGNALS THAT I NEED TO REPLACE :dunno: CUZ I ONLY SEE ONE ON THE FUSE PANEL
> *


i dont know, my car has "mysterious wiring" in it...nothing worked, now it all works...well i hot-wired the brake lights but other than that, i didnt do shit lol


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

I had lots of issues too just make sure all your bulbs are the same and grounds are good and clean... fixed alot of my haunted house issues, if of course youve been through fuses and flashers


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I AM GUESSING SINCE WE ALL HAVE HAD THESE STRANGE PROBLEMS WHAT I SAY NEXT MAY SHED SOME LIGHT ON OUR SITUATIONS......I HAVE A CIRCUIT FAILURE IN THE FUSE BOX FOR THE DASH LIGHTS. I WIRED IN POWER FROM AN ACCESSORY PIN TO MAKE MY DASH LIGHTS WORK. THE DOWN FALL IS THAT THEY COME ON WHEN THE IGNITION IS TURNED ON, BUT THAT IS NOT A BIG DEAL SINCE YOU CAN'T TELL THEIR ON IN THE DAYTIME ANYWAY.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 15 2006, 06:47 PM~6576618
> *I had lots of issues too just make sure all your bulbs are the same and grounds are good and clean... fixed alot of my haunted house issues, if of course youve been through fuses and flashers
> *


I replaced all my Light bulbs, i'll be replacing all my fuses and flashers too, not that i need to, but i think sometimes you just have to replace older parts.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 15 2006, 06:47 PM~6576618
> *I had lots of issues too just make sure all your bulbs are the same and grounds are good and clean... fixed alot of my haunted house issues, if of course youve been through fuses and flashers
> *


THE EASIER FIXES ARE SO OFTEN OVERLOOKED


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

this is sorta related......does anyone know if there is a power window relay?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 15 2006, 07:30 PM~6577127
> *this is sorta related......does anyone know if there is a power window relay?
> *


that harness help you at all bro? you try getting a wiring diagram on ebay? donno if they'd have the difference in HT and rag on em, they like 7 bucks


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

thanks to all off you for the feed back...im gonna check things out over the weekend, ill let you guys know how things go


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 15 2006, 07:30 PM~6577127
> *this is sorta related......does anyone know if there is a power window relay?
> *


Ill look into that at the store tomorrow dogg, ill let you know if i find anything


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Nov 15 2006, 11:24 PM~6578649
> *thanks to all off you for the feed back...im gonna check things out over the weekend, ill let you guys know how things go
> *


oh and its probably the turn signal switch inside the steering column, if you eliminated fuses and all the other shit...I know mine wasn't working, i didnt have turn signals, OR hazards...but now they both work......every time something broke...something else got fixed automatically.....to bad the rust don't fix itself too 


i left the turn signal switch alone, I could live without hazards anyway, instead of the fuckin column apart n all dat bullshit


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I AM THINKING OF GETTING A NARDI WHEEL.

ANYONE ELSE CHANGED THEIR FACTORY WHEEL?

I HAD A GRANT ON MY FIRST GLASSHOUSE. I STILL LOVE THE O.G WHEEL, BUT A LITTLE TOUCH WOULDN'T HURT.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 16 2006, 09:17 AM~6580093
> *I AM THINKING OF GETTING A NARDI WHEEL.
> 
> ANYONE ELSE CHANGED THEIR FACTORY WHEEL?
> ...


Nardi all the way Homie. That's a nice touch, looks good with the wood trim on the dash and door pannels.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah the factory wheel always looks good, but they aren't thick enough


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 16 2006, 11:02 AM~6580780
> *yeah the factory wheel always looks good, but they aren't thick enough
> *


Agree 100%. If you can't get a Nardi for what ever reason, the stocks always look good also.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Saw this 75 Rag on another site:*
















*
Yes it's on switches.*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Nov 16 2006, 12:43 AM~6579050
> *oh and its probably the turn signal switch inside the steering column, if you eliminated fuses and all the other shit...I know mine wasn't working, i didnt have turn signals, OR hazards...but now they both work......every time something broke...something else got fixed automatically.....to bad the rust don't fix itself too
> i left the turn signal switch alone, I could live without hazards anyway, instead of the fuckin column apart n all dat bullshit
> *


thats what i was thinking dogg, the parts isnt expensive, but having to get into the column is a hassel :angry:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*THIS IS THE ONLY REASON THIS CAR WAS BUILD WITH SO MUCH DETAIL,
IT USED TO LOOK LIKE THIS, AND WAS BUILD TO THIS LIFESTYLE STANDARDS:*
























*
FROM THIS:*









*TO THIS:*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 16 2006, 10:21 AM~6580918
> *THIS IS THE ONLY REASON THIS CAR WAS BUILD WITH SO MUCH DETAIL,
> IT USED TO LOOK LIKE THIS, AND WAS BUILD TO THIS LIFESTYLE STANDARDS:
> 
> ...


THIS RAG IS FROM LATIN LIFE CC...ITS BAD ASS IN PERSON, I WONDER WHY HE SWITCHED TO BIG WHEELS


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

the rag is coo as fuk, the green reminds me of my 4dr. But the bigguns definately have to go!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Nov 16 2006, 11:37 AM~6580996
> *THIS RAG IS FROM LATIN LIFE CC...ITS BAD ASS IN PERSON, I WONDER WHY HE SWITCHED TO BIG WHEELS
> *


*I posted the Pictures, not to glamorize(spell) a car on big wheels, but to show the detail, and why this Car was build this way in my opinion.
On another note, i feel that alot of these so called Lowriders(not talking about the owner of this Car in particular, but in general) Making the change to big Rims, where just a bunch of trend followers, that saw another thing come in the scene and jumped on the bandwagon. It's just like been a Dodgers fan only when they're winning and everybody is making a big deal out of it. Just my 2. *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Farther More, I've seen alot of different trends/fads whatever you want to call them come and go and only the true Riders stick it out and stay Lowriding. No matter what's popular at the time. We loose alot of Riders to the new Trends/Fads but it's O.K in my book cause ALL THE ONES THAT ARE STAYING ARE THE TRUE LOWRIDERS.  
*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 16 2006, 10:45 AM~6581051
> *I posted the Pictures, not to glamorize(spell) a car on big wheels, but to show the detail, and why this Car was build this way in my opinion.
> On another note, i feel that alot of these so called Lowriders(not talking about the owner of this Car in particular, but in general) Making the change to big Rims, where just a bunch of trend followers, that saw another thing come in the scene and jumped on the bandwagon. It's just like been a Dodgers fan only when they're winning and everybody is making a big deal out of it. Just my 2.
> *


I WAS SHOCKED TO SEE IT AT A SHOW IN AUG. WITH BIG WHEELS, BUT TO EACH ITS OWN, I HEARD A RAG FROM LATIN LIFE WAS SOLD RECENTLY, MAYBE ITS THIS ONE, I COULD BE WRONG THOUGH


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *that harness help you at all bro? you try getting a wiring diagram on ebay? donno if they'd have the difference in HT and rag on em, they like 7 bucks *



sup doggie..havent worked on the rag for a minute now, I have a buddy of mine coming over to help me wire up the windows so i'll match it up then. Good looking out though. If you need it back just let me know...maybe i can take some pics of it.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Nov 16 2006, 11:55 AM~6581115
> *I WAS SHOCKED TO SEE IT AT A SHOW IN AUG. WITH BIG WHEELS, BUT TO EACH ITS OWN, I HEARD A RAG FROM LATIN LIFE WAS SOLD RECENTLY, MAYBE ITS THIS ONE, I COULD BE WRONG THOUGH
> *


  
Nothing takes anything from this Car and it's detail(not even the Rims) Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 16 2006, 12:01 PM~6581163
> *sup doggie..havent worked on the rag for a minute now, I have a buddy of mine coming over to help me wire up the windows so i'll match it up then. Good looking out though. If you need it back just let me know...maybe i can take some pics of it.
> *


Let us know how it goes with the Windows(specially Me) my windows stopped working when i got the Car back from the Painters for some reason :uh:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *I AM THINKING OF GETTING A NARDI WHEEL.*




nardi's are the shit.....my buddy has a clean one hanging in his garage ......coincidently it was a 1975 Nardi Model.....im tempted to get it and stick it in the 75 Rag!


Them mugs are expensive though........and on top of that you would have to pick up the correct GM adapter for another $80 or so!


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *Let us know how it goes with the Windows(specially Me) my windows stopped working when i got the Car back from the Painters for some reason *



sure will.....he claims the window system is really easy....we'll see how easy it is when he starts messin with it! :biggrin: Without looking at it he thinks it may be a relay but im not sure if our cars have a power window relay? I checked the fuse box area and dont see a relay for the windows. I think it just works off of the fuse!

The windows use to work and then all of a sudden i get nothing!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 16 2006, 12:07 PM~6581204
> *sure will.....he claims the window system is really easy....we'll see how easy it is when he starts messin with it! :biggrin:  Without looking at it he thinks it may be a relay but im not sure if our cars have a power window relay? I checked the fuse box area and dont see a relay for the windows. I think it just works off of the fuse!
> 
> The windows use to work and then all of a sudden i get nothing!
> *


Same here, actually last night i was under the dash looking for the Window Fuse and i didn't see shit, either a relay.  
I brought my Haynes book to work to see if i find something related to it. :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

My windows where working fine before the Car went in the Body Shop and now they don't work for shit, my Locks either, as if there's no power going to them. :dunno:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *Same here, actually last night i was under the dash looking for the Window Fuse and i didn't see shit, either a relay.
> I brought my Haynes book to work to see if i find something related to it.  *



he looked up the wiring for my caprice on his laptop, he's got some program like the haynes manual online and he printed me the wiring diagrams for it but theres too many wires, numbers and codes! :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 16 2006, 12:14 PM~6581267
> *he looked up the wiring for my caprice on his laptop, he's got some program like the haynes manual online and he printed me the wiring diagrams for it but theres too many wires, numbers and codes!  :biggrin:
> *


I've been reading it, but it only tells you how to change the window motor, nothing about if there's a fuse for it or something, i'm sure there is but just don't see it, both windows where working fine and now they just stopped, if i wasn't going to have my whole interior redone i would really be fucked. :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

hopefully ill be buying skims glasshouse from him this weekend so i can start putting some TLC on that bad-boy.
when i get it i know the first thing im gonna need is some skirts and the mounting hardware(hooks that go on fender)
if theres anything else needed im gonna hit up my fellow glasshouse peeps,you guys hehe.

yup i still have my changito avatar,,hes not going anywhere. :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 16 2006, 11:52 AM~6581091
> *Farther More, I've seen alot of different trends/fads whatever you want to call them come and go and only the true Riders stick it out and stay Lowriding. No matter what's popular at the time. We loose alot of Riders to the new Trends/Fads but it's O.K in my book cause ALL THE ONES THAT ARE STAYING ARE THE TRUE LOWRIDERS.
> 
> *


I agree!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 16 2006, 12:04 PM~6581186
> *nardi's are the shit.....my buddy has a clean one hanging in his garage ......coincidently it was a 1975 Nardi Model.....im tempted to get it and stick it in the 75 Rag!
> Them mugs are expensive though........and on top of that you would have to pick up the correct GM adapter for another $80 or so!
> *


I have a nardi wheel and Shifter for my 75!
to me,it wouldnt be right without it!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 16 2006, 01:18 PM~6581308
> *I've been reading it, but it only tells you how to change the window motor, nothing about if there's a fuse for it or something, i'm sure there is but just don't see it, both windows where working fine and now they just stopped, if i wasn't going to have my whole interior redone i would really be fucked. :biggrin:
> *



As you discribe it, it sounds like a harness is loose somewere. Or bust out the test light or volt meter and get to traceing wires


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 16 2006, 02:55 PM~6582278
> *As you discribe it, it sounds like a harness is loose somewere. Or bust out the test light or volt meter and get to traceing wires
> *


Thanks i'll do that. Do you know if we have a fuse or relay for the Windows and door locks?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 16 2006, 03:53 PM~6582259
> *I have a nardi wheel and Shifter for my 75!
> to me,it wouldnt be right without it!!
> *



Where did you get all that at?. Everytime I see them on e-bay they are in Japan or some shit, and for some reason im not all that comfortable w/ sending money to Japan and expect everything to go smoothly


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 16 2006, 03:57 PM~6582295
> *Thanks i'll do that. Do you know if we have a fuse or relay for the Windows and door locks?
> *



Im sure thier are, I had to add some Bosh relays when I put power door locks on mine. Impalas normaly didnt have a lot of power options like the Caprices


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Nov 16 2006, 02:53 PM~6582259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NOTICED THAT TOO.....I'D SAY 75% WERE IN JAPAN.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 16 2006, 03:19 PM~6582447
> *POST PICS HOMIE!
> I NOTICED THAT TOO.....I'D SAY 75% WERE IN JAPAN.
> *


I've seen that on ebay alot, and they always go cheap. But i'm with DLINE, i don't think i would order one from there, if i was to buy one i would get it from a local place, that way if i'm unconfortable with anything i can take it back and deal with it in person. Nardis aren't cheap, so don't get fooled.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 16 2006, 03:19 PM~6582447
> *POST PICS HOMIE!
> 
> *


of the Nardi?Its not on the car...YET!
The car should be ready to roll in a few months!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Nov 16 2006, 03:54 PM~6582709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POST PICS OF THAT WHEEL AND SHIFTER.....I WOULD RATHER SHEE THE SHIFTER.

FEW MONTHS HUH, CAN'T WAIT.....IS IT GONNA BE TRICKED OR STREET?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

so is anybody going to compton show this sunday


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

i just added a 76 glasshouse in the forsale forum if anyone is interested ...


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 17 2006, 07:29 AM~6587085
> *i just added a 76 glasshouse in the forsale forum if anyone is interested ...
> *


......And it's pre-tty damn clean I might add. Wish I had the cash


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 16 2006, 07:52 PM~6584703
> *$6500 OR BEST OFFER , VERY LITTLE RUST , CAR IS SOLID UNDERNEATH
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I know soemone asked me about this.....

76 Chevy Dealer Album....

Ebay Item

I can only recommend to get this - I bought it off ebay and its the shit! Lots of details and info etc


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Nov 16 2006, 02:58 PM~6582305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill try to post pics this weekend.
it will be street,but done right,painted belly frame,etc!


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *i just added a 76 glasshouse in the forsale forum if anyone is interested ... *


i put my rag house up too........actually i put everything up!  

i dont think cars really sell on this site........ but who knows if somebody puts a good offer what the hell. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 17 2006, 02:24 PM~6589513
> *i put my rag house up too........actually i put everything up!
> 
> i dont think  cars really sell on this site........ but who knows if somebody puts a good offer what the hell.  :biggrin:
> *


REALLY.....YOU GIVIN UP?

WHAT ALL YOU GOT.....INVENTORY!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 17 2006, 07:29 AM~6587085
> *i just added a 76 glasshouse in the forsale forum if anyone is interested ...
> *




What's up Brent :wave:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

MY OLD GLASSHOUSE DAMN I WISH I DIDNT SELL IT :angry:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 16 2006, 05:01 PM~6583190
> *FO SHO HOMIE, IF IT'S TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE, IT PROBABLY IS
> POST PICS OF THAT WHEEL AND SHIFTER.....I WOULD RATHER SHEE THE SHIFTER.
> 
> ...


here you go homie.Soryfor the quality,I took the with my phone!
Nardi wheel and shifter!
















couple other goodies!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:cheesy: COLORBAR


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 17 2006, 02:24 PM~6589513
> *i put my rag house up too........actually i put everything up!
> 
> i dont think  cars really sell on this site........ but who knows if somebody puts a good offer what the hell.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: WHY YOU SELLING IT????


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 17 2006, 11:33 PM~6592829
> *here you go homie.Soryfor the quality,I took the with my phone!
> Nardi wheel and shifter!
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE I MIGHT HAVE TO GET THAT SHIFTER TOO....HAVE YOU TEST FITTED THE SHIFTER? I WONDER IF IT WILL LOOK TOO BULKY? 

AND JUST RUB IT IN WITH THE COLORBAR....


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: GOT THE NEW HOOD ON THE CAR NOW I JUST NEED THE FILLERS AND IT WILL BE READY FOR PAINT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I MISS YOU BABY...


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *REALLY.....YOU GIVIN UP?
> 
> WHAT ALL YOU GOT.....INVENTORY!*





> *WHY YOU SELLING IT????*



nah not really giving up, i had something come up.......i just thought i'd put it up ....if somebody has $5k to spend then koo.....i got a little more then that into it now. That money will help pay off 1 of my credit cards :biggrin: 



I just traded my buddy a pair of new 2 wing chrome knockoffs with impala chips for his nardi wheel he had collecting dust on his garage wall!  
I need to get an adapter and slap it on....should look pretty damn good!


I will keep building my Glasshouse as time allows.....but will not hesitate to get rid of it if someone has cash!

Besides everytime i come to the glasshouse fest you FUUCKERS keep me motivated! :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

CLEAN ASS 76


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 17 2006, 06:55 PM~6588252
> *
> *



THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 18 2006, 02:21 AM~6593551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

KEEP IT COMIN HOMIE'S......


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 18 2006, 05:34 PM~6595953
> *THANKS BRO :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie any time


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 12 2006, 03:11 PM~6552991
> *ANOTHER SNEEK PEEK.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what up Dirty it's Pablo from Chicago Ur G-House iz lookin mighty fine Holmez
1 question sorry if it sounds dumb,but that chome piece with Majestics enscribed
on it what does that piece go 2 it looks Frime Chingon!!!


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 16 2006, 02:53 PM~6582259
> *I have a nardi wheel and Shifter for my 75!
> to me,it wouldnt be right without it!!
> *


any pics
cuz I would like 2 know what that is & how it looks like
thanx bro


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

any one out there know of a good plating shop in nor cal with good prices and good quality.


----------



## 75 RAGTOP (Jun 15, 2006)

I FOUND THIS ON ANOTHER TOPIC. IT'S SAD  

































:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

from japan

















[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Nov 19 2006, 09:20 PM~6600758
> *what up Dirty it's Pablo from Chicago Ur G-House iz lookin mighty fine Holmez
> 1 question sorry if it sounds dumb,but that chome piece with Majestics enscribed
> on it what does that piece go 2 it looks Frime Chingon!!!
> *


those are the hold downs for the batteries in the trunk.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 20 2006, 07:36 AM~6603208
> *those are the hold downs for the batteries in the trunk.
> *


  THATS RIGHT!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 18 2006, 12:33 AM~6592829
> *here you go homie.Soryfor the quality,I took the with my phone!
> Nardi wheel and shifter!
> 
> ...



Price?????? Shipped to 45013


































:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75 RAGTOP_@Nov 20 2006, 01:04 AM~6602254
> *I FOUND THIS ON ANOTHER TOPIC. IT'S SAD
> 
> 
> ...



I know the dude that built it, and he really does top notch work. He mostly works on high end shit. From what I heard that car has over 50k in company sponsered s/p? shit on it. But I was giving him shit about building a d**k, and he said his business is building cars. So I had to respect that.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 20 2006, 02:57 PM~6605199
> *Price??????  Shipped to 45013
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Nice try homie!


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

anyone know where i can find an adapter to fit my nardi wheel on the 75 Rag house?



also for those of you with rags.....does $250 shipped sound good for a convertible top with rear glass (no defroster)?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 20 2006, 03:22 PM~6605311
> *anyone know where i can find an adapter to fit my nardi wheel on the 75 Rag house?
> also for those of you with rags.....does $250 shipped sound good for a convertible top with rear glass (no defroster)?
> *


There is a place in South gate I forgot the name.
Slausin Swap meet has them,also checc e-bay.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 20 2006, 04:18 PM~6605286
> *:biggrin: Nice try homie!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 20 2006, 04:06 PM~6605234
> *I know the dude that built it, and he really does top notch work.  He mostly works on high end shit.  From what I heard that car has over 50k in company sponsered s/p? shit on it.  But I was giving him shit about building a d**k, and he said his business is building cars.  So I had to respect that.
> *



That's real.....can't knock the hustle homie


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

hey i have a header panel and front bumper and some misc trim for a 76 caprice im cleaning up cause were moving so best offers get them i have to go get pics of the bumper but heres the rest


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

:0  *LIFESTYLE*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From another post. The Big I.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

:0  *The Big I.*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 21 2006, 01:30 PM~6611380
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


BIGG "I"!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 21 2006, 12:21 PM~6611322
> *:0   LIFESTYLE
> 
> 
> ...


  THATS A BAD ASS PICTURE


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 20 2006, 01:22 PM~6605311
> *anyone know where i can find an adapter to fit my nardi wheel on the 75 Rag house?
> also for those of you with rags.....does $250 shipped sound good for a convertible top with rear glass (no defroster)?
> *




you can order your top from acme headliner with glass or platic window and you can also do a will call with them to pick it up they r located in long beach


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From the LIFESTYLE TOPIC. DAMN. :worship: uffin: *
































































*JOHNDMONSTERS GLASS :0  *


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *you can order your top from acme headliner with glass or platic window and you can also do a will call with them to pick it up they r located in long beach*



thanks doggie, i'll check them out!


oh and i found the adapter i needed.....i got the billet adapter and horn button for $52!  



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...bayphotohosting


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 17 2006, 06:55 PM~6588252



76 glasshouse in the for sale forum REDUCED TO 5800 or best offer !


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

yo ferns what up with your ride? post up some pics!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

ALL DAY, google search scissor top, you'll get like a few hits that way and you can order just about anything you ned for the convertible top... i got my stayfast canvas top for about the same price as a vinal top, it turned out pretty nice once install but a little tight


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

what up G house riders i have a pair of skirts a single tail light and complete set of side moldings for sale must sell eveything as a package deal
for only $300.00 hit me up if interested or ill take $250 if someone comes up with the cash today must sell quick im in the L.A area my # is 310 673-0977


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 22 2006, 01:00 PM~6618031
> *yo ferns what up with your ride?  post up some pics!
> *



HAHAHAHAHA I TAKE SOME WHEN I GET MY CAM BACK


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

front fender moldign up on ebay:










NOS uffin:


Link:

NOS molding


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76classic_@Nov 22 2006, 10:54 PM~6618619
> * what up G house riders i have a pair of skirts a single tail light and complete set of side moldings for sale must sell eveything as a package deal
> for only $300.00 hit me up if interested or ill take $250 if someone comes up with the cash today must sell quick im in the L.A area  my # is 310 673-0977
> *



:0 sounds like a deal for them moldings alone .... depending on there condition


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76classic_@Nov 22 2006, 10:54 PM~6618619
> * what up G house riders i have a pair of skirts a single tail light and complete set of side moldings for sale must sell eveything as a package deal
> for only $300.00 hit me up if interested or ill take $250 if someone comes up with the cash today must sell quick im in the L.A area  my # is 310 673-0977
> *



:0 sounds like a deal for them moldings alone .... depending on there condition


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT !


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

dammm i love them glass houses


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HOOKED 2 GLASS

WHEN YOU DID THE INTERCEPTOR SWAP DID THEY USE THE INTERCEPTOR TRAILING ARMS OR THE GLASSHOUSE ARMS?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GOT SOME $$$$$ FOR MY FILLERS NOW :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 20 2006, 02:06 PM~6605234
> *I know the dude that built it, and he really does top notch work.  He mostly works on high end shit.  From what I heard that car has over 50k in company sponsered s/p? shit on it.  But I was giving him shit about building a d**k, and he said his business is building cars.  So I had to respect that.
> *


i still don't know why everybody on this post hates on DONKS when they all drive one . down here in miami we've been calling 71-76 impala or caprices donks for as long as i can remember the only reason the other states caught on to this TERM is because of the wrong information on a magazine . all those cars with the big rims and the stupid lifts have nothing to do with the term DONK


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

quote=26sOnCars :cheesy:,Sep 19 2006, 07:22 PM~6206549]








box cadillac donk :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh
[/quote]
WRONG INFORMATION LIKE THIS!!!!!!that's a box chevy and we all know that


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]
this is a DONK . again southern term 71-76 impala or caprice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

quote=lowriderlife,Apr 11 2005, 04:14 PM~2985242]
i like this one tom......................
[/quote]
this is a beautiful glasshouse . but in miami or in the south it's still a donk


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 3 2006, 10:57 PM~5712381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a DONK we also call them glasshouses


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Nov 24 2006, 01:00 PM~6629313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO THAT IS A GLASSHOUSE AND YOU CALL IT A DONK


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

THATS TELIING HIM SANCHEZ :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 24 2006, 12:40 PM~6629511
> *WELL EVERYWHERE ELSE THEY ARE CALLED GLASSHOUSES. JUST CUZ YOU ****** CALL'EM DONKS DON'T MEAN WE ARE GONNA DO THE SAME. REMEMBER YOU ARE COMMING INTO OUR SHIT NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND.
> NO THAT IS A GLASSHOUSE AND YOU CALL IT A DONK
> *


we'll nobody is making YA'LL call them donks like i said before IT'S A SOUTHERN TERM . but YA'LL are the ones making fun of something that you have no IDEA about . the only info you have on the term DONK is what you read out of a magazine :dunno:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2006, 12:00 PM~6629313
> *i still don't know why everybody on this post hates on DONKS when they all drive one . down here in miami we've been calling 71-76 impala or caprices donks for as long as i can remember the only reason the other states caught on to this TERM is because of the wrong information on a magazine . all those cars with the big rims and the stupid lifts have nothing to do with the term DONK
> *


HERE WE GO AGAIN :uh:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Nov 24 2006, 12:46 PM~6629543
> *THATS TELIING HIM SANCHEZ :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

correct me if i'm wrong but that's called IGNORANCE !!!!!


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

Sanchez post up the glass house I just built.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:On them 13........ :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]
this is my 75 caprice classic i would never come in here and post it as a 75 donk because most people on here are from the west coast and i would NOT expect anybody to call it that. but when you guys call a cadillac a DONK than i feel like i have to say something.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex75+Nov 24 2006, 01:46 PM~6629543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALREADY BROTHER!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's a nice raghouse is that yours ???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm not on here to argue with anybody or to make ya'll start calling your cars DONKS i'm just stating the FACTS .


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2006, 02:49 PM~6629829
> *i'm not on here to argue with anybody or to make ya'll start calling your cars DONKS  i'm just stating the FACTS .
> *


WELL WHEN YOU BRING YOUR ASS IN HERE SAYING THE "FACTS" ARE THAT OUR BELOVED GLASSHOUSES AND RAGHOUSES ARE DONKS.....WHAT THE FUCK YOU EXPECT???? WE ARE JUST GONNA BE LIKE "OK, MIAMI WAS RIGHT THE WHOLE TIME AND WE ARE GONNA CHANGE THE NAME OF THIS TOPIC TO THE DONK FEST!"

YOU GOT ANOTHER THING COMMING. 


WHEN YOU ARE IN HERE THEY ARE "GLASSHOUSES"......CASE CLOSED CALL THEM DONKS ON YOUR OWN TIME. OR YOU WILL GET RAN OUT OF HERE...

REAL TALK.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2006, 02:38 PM~6629774
> *that's a nice raghouse is that yours ???
> *


NO, IT BELONGS TO A FELLOW MAJESTICS MEMBER IN NEW MEXICO. THIS ONE IS MINE..


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

EASY,EASY Dirty........We all know anything bigger than a 14 inch wheel is just not right.......Keep them low lows, low........Till the wheels fall off..... :biggrin: Dirty is rollin right.........BIG M BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's why i said it was a SOUTHER TERM i would never come in here and start calling this cars donks .but you do have some IGNORANT people on here calling every car with big rims a DONK . what if we were to call every car with 13's or 14's a 64 or an IMPALA. for example : hey that's a nice cadillac impala or that's a cool cutlas 64 .


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Who really cares anyway. I call'em glasshouses, and cars w/big wheels I call d**ks. And to keep it real, everyone that I deal with in the car game refers to them the same way. They know what im talking about so im going to keep it the same..........Sorry.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2006, 03:17 PM~6629960
> *that's why i said it was a SOUTHER TERM i would never come in here and start calling this cars donks .but you do have some IGNORANT people on here calling every car with big rims a DONK . what if we were to call every car with 13's or 14's a 64 or an IMPALA. for example : hey that's a nice cadillac impala or that's a cool cutlas 64 .
> *


*Again with all this B.S.
Like the Homie has stated, this is Called the GLASSHOUSE FEST, Original term known to alot of people not just Lowriders. 
I've met older people, Old Ladys that recognize these cars as GlassHouses, the word d**k might of been known in Miami since the end of time, but that makes little sence(if any) to us, we won't ever understand or approve of naybody coming in our Post and start trying to justify why these Cars are called D**ks, we just wont have it.
And if you're angry cause everybody calls cars on big wheels D**ks then you should make your own Topic and keep this shit out of ours, our Topic has been educational with alot of precious information shared and passed around by many Guys on here, that trully appreciate their Cars enough not to call them a fucken D**k. Just my 2.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

the word donk is an ignorant sounding word, and i dont really care what kind of car it is.

personally i call cars that are jacked up with huge rims JUNK. and i dont care how much "work" has been put into them, its still a fad and even if it does last, lowriding will still be an older LIFESTYLE.

the term Glasshouse came from GM Designers in 1976, so once again, its an older tradition. no need to change, and no need to try and educate others about what they call a donk, I could care less what kind of car a donk is considered, its an ignorant sounding word, if a donk was some kind of new refridgerator, i still wouldnt use the word to describe my fridge because it still sounds ignorant.




i get it, i understand what the word donk was used to describe, and i realize it was a term that was used for stock, lowrider or highrider 71-76 impalas and caprices, most of us understand that, but just because 1 part of 1 state uses the word donk doesnt mean we give a fuck. people have been using the word glasshouse since 76, why change now, why would anyone make up a new word??? I realize the ignorance of ebonics, its just as bad as red neck slang, but just because people have invented words that are easier to say because they are too lazy and ignorant to talk like they got some good common sense doesnt have shit to do with people who own a GLASSHOUSE, we take enough pride in our cars and in ourselves to say the word GLASSHOUSE.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 24 2006, 04:56 PM~6630358
> *Who really cares anyway.  I call'em glasshouses, and cars w/big wheels I call d**ks.  And to keep it real, everyone that I deal with in the car game refers to them the same way.  They know what im talking about so im going to keep it the same..........Sorry.
> *


*X1976*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

quote=DOUBLE-O,Nov 24 2006, 12:06 PM~6629333]
quote=26sOnCars :cheesy:,Sep 19 2006, 07:22 PM~6206549]








box cadillac donk :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh
[/quote]
WRONG INFORMATION LIKE THIS!!!!!!that's a box chevy and we all know that
[


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 24 2006, 02:58 PM~6629871
> *NO, IT BELONGS TO A FELLOW MAJESTICS MEMBER IN NEW MEXICO. THIS ONE IS MINE..
> 
> 
> ...


Dats a clean ass donk!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nobody is on here trying to make ya'll call your cars DONKS and i know ya'll could care less about the word or where ever tha fuck it came from all i'm saying is if somebody is going to talk shit about something make sure you know WHAT THA FUCK your talking about . how tha fuck all this people talking SHIT about something that they don't have any idea about.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

and just so ya'll know i also call this cars GLASSHOUSES !!!!!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

glasshouse all the way.

the word donk is not in my vocabulary.
it never will be.
nuff said.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this is a picture of my first raghouse in LRM back in jan 98 and i bought the car in late 96 .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THIS IS MY HOMEBOYS TAG FROM GA HOPE YOU LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

glass house


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

if anybody lookin 4 some skirts for there glasshouse hit me up, also got a 76 caprice trunk


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Nov 24 2006, 09:59 PM~6631556
> *Dats a clean ass donk!!
> *


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 25 2006, 02:25 AM~6632694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

does this car look familiar? :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one more


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2006, 12:32 PM~6629471
> *this is a DONK we also call them glasshouses
> *


HOW ABOUT NOW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 3 2006, 10:57 PM~5712381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

my boy Yetti sent me this pic.......I guess for motavation :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2006, 01:54 PM~6634064
> *HOW ABOUT NOW!!!!    :biggrin:
> *



Looked better lifted on whitewalls


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

HERE'S SOME PICTURE'S OF THE CAR I WAS DOING ALL THA INTERIOR IS ALL IN 

AND A SHOT OFF THE WAY I DID THE 4 6X9


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 25 2006, 07:33 PM~6635305
> *my boy Yetti sent me this pic.......I guess for motavation  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck :0 that got to be the hardest glasshouse i seen hoped before


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2006, 07:19 PM~6635554
> *Looked better lifted on whitewalls
> *


x2......


















Much better....^


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastfresno64_@Nov 22 2006, 02:59 PM~6619157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, BIGG RAYY

SUP BIG DOG! I NEED TO GET WITH YOU ON THAT CHROME


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 24 2006, 07:24 PM~6628938
> *HOOKED 2 GLASS
> 
> WHEN YOU DID THE INTERCEPTOR SWAP DID THEY USE THE INTERCEPTOR TRAILING ARMS OR THE GLASSHOUSE ARMS?
> *


*

hey man, sorry but I was out of town and just got back on here.
about the arms.... I used the 96 arms. When my landau got here,
I measured the 96 arms and compared that to my 76 arms of my
four door - if I remember and measured correctly there was no 
difference length wise  my driveshaft was shotened a lil too much 
though I belive (1.5 inches) .... the differencial is pointing a lil too
much upward now IMO but we'll see how that handles was juice
enters the house  

hope that helps - Mike

*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

sup, hope everyone had a nice time with the family over turkey day!  


smurf did you ever get your windows working again?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

can anyone help me out.
I went to the Junkyard and pulled some seats for my 75,only problem is they didnt have the levers to make the seats flip bacc.Dose anyone have a set or know where I can grab a set?
and yes,I did checc ebay!
Thanks fellas!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

have a bench off a 4-door
might work 4 u Psta


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 27 2006, 11:27 AM~6644712
> *can anyone help me out.
> I went to the Junkyard and pulled some seats for my 75,only problem is they didnt have the levers to make the seats flip bacc.Dose anyone have a set or know where I can grab a set?
> and yes,I did checc ebay!
> ...


WELL I WOULD CHECK CLASSIC INDRUSTRIES. THOSE HANDLES MAY FIT OTHER CARS....WHEN I BOUGHT MY CHROME PASSENGER MIRROR IT SAID "CHEVELLE" ON THE BOX BUT IT WAS THE SAME SHIT. I'LL KEEP MY EYES PEELED


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 27 2006, 11:31 AM~6644750
> *have a bench off a 4-door
> might work 4 u Psta
> *


I just need the levers homie.Thanks though!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 27 2006, 11:43 AM~6644820
> *WELL I WOULD CHECK CLASSIC INDRUSTRIES. THOSE HANDLES MAY FIT OTHER CARS....WHEN I BOUGHT MY CHROME PASSENGER MIRROR IT SAID "CHEVELLE" ON THE BOX BUT IT WAS THE SAME SHIT. I'LL KEEP MY EYES PEELED
> *


Thanks dirty.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 27 2006, 11:44 AM~6644830
> *Thanks dirty.
> *


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn all this ignornat d**k talk again... it was said that its easier to say d**k than glasshouse... aint that the truth, it think its cause the boys down south that made the term up only had a couple if not just one tooth in his mouth and cant pronounce his S's... just like the term tooth brush must have came from some red neck down south cause anywhere else it would have been called a teeth brush, but we on the west haven't forced the proper term for the tool used to clean your teeth down the southern boys throats... or maybe its just cause the originators of the term only have one branch to their familiy tree.... and we all know that insest causes mental and physical defects.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes+Nov 24 2006, 09:59 PM~6631556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *Yea i got them to work, it was the 30A fuse in the fuse box, it was blown. Now i need to find out why my Doors don't pop open, it's like they have no power, How often do both door poppers go out at the same time? What happened with yours?*



shit to be honest ...i didnt touch the House all weekend long.......i took all the door panels off a couple weeks ago and its just been sittin. I got a new vacum advance for it the other day from Kragen and just threw it on the front seat, seems like i've just getting parts for it and just throwing them on the front seat.....ha

im gonna swap out that 30 amp fuse that i had replaced the original one with and see if i can get them going!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Nov 27 2006, 01:19 PM~6645274
> *shit to be honest ...i didnt touch the House all weekend long.......i took all the door panels off a couple weeks ago and its just been sittin. I got a new vacum advance for it the other day from Kragen and just threw it on the front seat, seems like i've just getting parts for it and just throwing them on the front seat.....ha
> 
> im gonna swap out that 30 amp fuse that i had replaced the original one with and see if i can get them going!
> *


Yea, check that Fuse, It's the only 30Amp Fuse in there and it's the main source of power for our windows. Now i need to check my Doors and see if there's any power going to the switches, maybe hot wire the poppers to see if they work, i'll keep you posted.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 27 2006, 09:27 AM~6644712
> *can anyone help me out.
> I went to the Junkyard and pulled some seats for my 75,only problem is they didnt have the levers to make the seats flip bacc.Dose anyone have a set or know where I can grab a set?
> and yes,I did checc ebay!
> ...



is this what your looking for if it is i only have one


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Nov 27 2006, 02:48 PM~6645688
> *is this what your looking for if it is i only have one
> 
> 
> ...


YES,ILL TAKE IT!!
pm me with all the info.
Thanks homie!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

man wtf..... with all this donk shit talkin in here I thought I post some fliks of
my cruise night. I just got back home, did a nice lil winter ride through town 
since streets were all dry and skies were clear. 
Bumped a lil SCC... Gz are on the move... Ghouse that was in my case haha....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 27 2006, 05:10 PM~6646517
> *man wtf..... with all this donk shit talkin in here I thought I post some fliks of
> my cruise night. I just got back home, did a nice lil winter ride through town
> since streets were all dry and skies were clear.
> ...


Very Nice.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 27 2006, 04:10 PM~6646517
> *man wtf..... with all this donk shit talkin in here I thought I post some fliks of
> my cruise night. I just got back home, did a nice lil winter ride through town
> since streets were all dry and skies were clear.
> ...


 hey homie were the 13s at


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

haha good question... hangin on my garage wall. Smurf gots me hooked up
on some special lug nuts that still need to make it to over here. I also still
need to grind my calippers and get some 1/4" spacers but then its ready to roll.
I must admit that I just have a lil too many projects that have to be ready bevore
my new job starts... had to de-juice my classic mercedes and right now Im
workin on my 76 4dr - reear bumper and rust wholes in the front fenders need to get taken care of. :uh:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

they are ready though....skinny ww mounted and balanced :biggrin:

oh and yes I know.... front bumper guard and fender moldings will be back on tomorrow - shame to crusie without em :ugh:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

kool heres a few pics of my car
when i 1st got








primered on 13 88 spoke daytons








engine








interior








at the bodyshop








































next pics will be of it done


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

coo, I like!  how is the stauts on body and paint right now?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

lookin good brn


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

alright glasshouse homies, the time has come to get serious about the buildup of my 75. i just dropped her off at the bodyshop about an hour ago. and now i have a million color schemes running thru my mind. i need some suggestions homies, some input.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

im sorry for the huge pic. but the interioir will remain og style with the same stitch pattern and color. its that tan color. no crazy body mods other than removing the body molding(itsa stick on) and adding skirts(which i already have).i was thinkin white then have the top sprayed with a gold pearl and have a bunch mini flake sprayed on.(top only). then 'stripe n gold leaf the body.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 27 2006, 09:45 PM~6648449
> *im sorry for the huge pic. but the interioir will remain og style with the same stitch pattern and color. its that tan color. no crazy body mods other than removing the body molding(itsa stick on) and adding skirts(which i already have).i was thinkin white then have the top sprayed with a gold pearl and have a bunch mini flake sprayed on.(top only). then 'stripe n gold leaf the body.
> *



I love it. Rockin the old school 3 bar KO's and all.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2006, 09:31 PM~6648924
> *I love it. Rockin the old school 3 bar KO's and all.
> *


thanks skim


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

man i want to start working on a glasshouse,

looks at skim,, :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 27 2006, 09:45 PM~6648449
> *im sorry for the huge pic. but the interioir will remain og style with the same stitch pattern and color. its that tan color. no crazy body mods other than removing the body molding(itsa stick on) and adding skirts(which i already have).i was thinkin white then have the top sprayed with a gold pearl and have a bunch mini flake sprayed on.(top only). then 'stripe n gold leaf the body.
> *


Thats cool cause it has that OG old school flava!Also a nice Tan or sand color with a little flake in it would look good also!
I had my glasshouse picced up and dropped off at the shop last week also!'
Good lucc and keep us posted!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Nov 28 2006, 12:20 AM~6649737
> *man i want to start working on a glasshouse,
> 
> looks at skim,, :biggrin:
> *


you get that or what?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Nov 27 2006, 02:48 PM~6645688
> *is this what your looking for if it is i only have one
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again big homie!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 28 2006, 06:52 AM~6650780
> *you get that or what?
> *


just need to find a day when me and skim can meet to complete the deal.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

From Another Topic.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 28 2006, 10:00 AM~6651569
> *
> From Another Topic.
> 
> ...


THE WHITE ONE LOOKS BAD ASS WITH THE CONTINENTAL KIT, MAKES ME WANNA THROW MINE ON, BUT MY GLASSHOUSE BARELY FITS IN MY GARAGE MUCH LESS WITH THE CONTINENTAL KIT ON


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHHA FOR REAL THERE FUCKING HUGE AS IS ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 27 2006, 07:45 PM~6648449
> *im sorry for the huge pic. but the interioir will remain og style with the same stitch pattern and color. its that tan color. no crazy body mods other than removing the body molding(itsa stick on) and adding skirts(which i already have).i was thinkin white then have the top sprayed with a gold pearl and have a bunch mini flake sprayed on.(top only). then 'stripe n gold leaf the body.
> *


i like your plan. gonna look sweet


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

*one question - yall know how them mopar guys have detailed info about like
what colorcombo of what car with what engine was prodoced how many times, 
right? Is there soemthing like that for glasshouses? I wanna get my car valued
and all I know is that only about 5% of the carpices in 76 were landau coupes.
Only seems like my color combo being firethorn red and all white guts was rare,
have no proof for that though. Did a glasshouse ever sell at Barett Jackson or
similar? References wise I mean.....All input appreciated :biggrin: *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Nov 28 2006, 12:23 PM~6651654
> *THE WHITE ONE LOOKS BAD ASS WITH THE CONTINENTAL KIT, MAKES ME WANNA THROW MINE ON, BUT MY GLASSHOUSE BARELY FITS IN MY GARAGE MUCH LESS WITH THE CONTINENTAL KIT ON
> *



I got a nice e&g 5th wheel in my garage the smaller one not the bigger one. But in some pictures they look sick, and in others they look like shit. I may just do it and if I dont like take it off and put it on something else.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 27 2006, 10:39 PM~6648388
> *alright glasshouse homies, the time has come to get serious about the buildup of my 75. i just dropped her off at the bodyshop about an hour ago. and now i have a million color schemes running thru my mind. i need some suggestions homies, some input.
> *



I will give you this jewl, I will not candy paint another one of my cars again. You cannot go back into it to do repairs. And the way I ride my shit, thier will be repairs hahahahha. HOK makes a simulated candy that you can go back into and fix w/out repainting the whole car. Im not saying that you cannot fix candy, because thier is a few repairs in mine but it just never looks right IMO.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 27 2006, 06:48 PM~6646722
> *kool heres a few pics of my car
> when i 1st got
> 
> ...



Very nice homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 28 2006, 03:27 PM~6653413
> *I got a nice e&g 5th wheel in my garage the smaller one not the bigger one.  But in some pictures they look sick, and in others they look like shit.  I may just do it and if I dont like take it off and put it on something else.
> *


Same here i have a new in the Box E&G Booty Kit in my garage, but like you say sometimes i like how they look and most of the time i don't :uh: . I think it kills the flow of the trunk and the rear look of the glass. Ooh well, i guess i'll just save it for my 85 Fleetwood(in the works)


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 28 2006, 04:01 PM~6653756
> *YOU HOMIES MIGHT NOT LIKE THIS ONE,
> *


BOY WERE YOU RIGHT :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2006, 05:33 PM~6654426
> *BOY WERE YOU RIGHT  :uh:
> *


Clock wise, sometimes i just don't bother quoting some of this replys, useless. :uh:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orlando_@Nov 28 2006, 11:40 AM~6652131
> *i like your plan. gonna look sweet
> *



thanks for the input guys! im gonna do her up real nice! 

could someone post up or pm me a website or something that sells alll the corner bumper fillers i would need for my 75? i need to order them asap so the body guy can put them on when he lays the primer down.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Nov 28 2006, 12:20 AM~6649737
> *man i want to start working on a glasshouse,
> 
> looks at skim,, :biggrin:
> *



Its sitting there waiting for you. Lonestar and all his homeboys were eyeballing it when they picked up the rag. I had to sick my attack cat on them and tell them fools to fall back :0


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

OPINION/INPUT WANTED!! 

DECISIONS, DECISIONS, DECISIONS...


OK...I have every part needed to completely dress a Small Block as good as it could get with no expense spared. I've always prefered Small Blocks for their simplicity and reliability.

However, as all of you know, the engine compartment on a Glasshouse is very huge, you got to consider the giant size of the car, but the small passenger compartment, the size is in the engine compartment and trunk. The small block fits nice until the engine compartment is gutted of the AC box, cruise control, 2 gallon overflow tank, windshield washer tank and so on and so on. By the time you put a 7" brake booster on a shaved firewall the engine compartment is damn near empty, even with the small block engine sitting there.


SO...my option is to start over with a low horsepower Big Block most likely a stock 454, usually they are under 300hp, which is less hp than the small block I would be using (ZZ4 or Fast Burn). 


THIS IS WHAT I HAVE ALREADY PURCHASED...










THIS IS WHAT THE BIG BLOCK WOULD LOOK LIKE...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 28 2006, 09:15 PM~6656349
> *thanks for the input guys! im gonna do her up real nice!
> 
> could someone post up or pm me a website or something that sells alll the corner bumper fillers i would need for my 75? i need to order them asap so the body guy can put them on when he lays the primer down.
> *


HERE YOU GO HOMIE
just remember the reproduction 1s sometimes dont fit right
http://www.replica-plastics.com/index.aspx
http://stores.ebay.com/id=47166441&ssPageN...STRK:MEFS:MESST
http://www.impalaparts.com/
http://www.impalas.com/


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 28 2006, 11:52 PM~6657329
> *OPINION/INPUT WANTED!!
> 
> DECISIONS, DECISIONS, DECISIONS...
> ...



Hey Tattoo

That Bigblock on the bottom right is very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 27 2006, 04:52 PM~6646750
> *coo, I like!  how is the stauts on body and paint right now?
> *


should be done in a few weeks
ill have it before santas fat ass gets stuck in the chiminy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 29 2006, 02:03 AM~6657386
> *HERE YOU  GO HOMIE
> just remember the reproduction 1s sometimes dont fit right
> http://www.replica-plastics.com/index.aspx
> ...


ALL OF THOSE ARE MADE BY THE SAME COMPANY, WHICH IS ACTUALLY THE FIRST LINK, REPLICA PLASTICS. SO FAR THATS THE ONLY MANUFACTURER IN THE WORLD FOR THE FILLERS, THE SAD THING IS, THEY DONT MAKE ANYTHING OUT OF PLASTIC, ITS ALL FIBERGLASS.


AND YOU ARE RIGHT, THEY TAKE SOME TWEAKING TO MAKE THEM FIT.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HEY JASON GO F.I. THAT IS MY PLAN. I AM STICKING WITH THE SMALL BLOCK BUT THAT BIG BLOCK WOULD LOOK SICK!!!  

LOWER RIGHT LIKE HOMEBOY SAID


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 29 2006, 02:58 AM~6657594
> *HEY JASON GO F.I. THAT IS MY PLAN. I AM STICKING WITH THE SMALL BLOCK BUT THAT BIG BLOCK WOULD LOOK SICK!!!
> 
> LOWER RIGHT LIKE HOMEBOY SAID
> *


it just sucks because I have EVERYTHING for the small block. im sure it will fill up the engine compartment since the alternator and ac compressor are spread out pretty far.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 28 2006, 10:52 PM~6657329
> *OPINION/INPUT WANTED!!
> 
> DECISIONS, DECISIONS, DECISIONS...
> ...


i could not have came up with a better idea


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 28 2006, 11:52 PM~6657329
> *OPINION/INPUT WANTED!!
> 
> DECISIONS, DECISIONS, DECISIONS...
> ...


you all ready going to have a shit load of weight on those 520's! i wonder how much more a big block weighs compared to the small block!


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

That is true. But if you use one of these engine blocks instead of the cast iron one it should be quite a bit lighter.



Aluminum Big Block Chevy Blocks


World Products has taken the design and manufacturing technology used on the highly successful Motown Lite small block and applied it to the Big Block Chevrolet. The most noticeable difference between this and the Merlin Pro Lite block are the reinforcing ribs that run along the side of the block. Not only are they attractive, but they serve a valuable purpose in both improving overall stability and aiding in cooling.

Merlin-X Aluminum Big Block Chevy Blocks


Perhaps the most important factor is that the Merlin-X has been designed for 100% compatibility with Chevrolet Mark IV components (no raised cams, etc.) and is intended for use in street and Sportsman competition (for Pro Stock, Pro Mod and similar applications the Merlin Lite is recommended). As a result of this, the price of the Merlin-X is substantially lower. Dollar for dollar, you won’t find a better value!


Consider the potential of building an engine using this new Merlin-X block, plus the new Merlin-X 16° cylinder heads and the new Merlin-X intake manifold. The results could be amazing!


http://www.worldcastings.com/prods_pages/083100.htm


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2006, 12:52 AM~6657329
> *OPINION/INPUT WANTED!!
> 
> DECISIONS, DECISIONS, DECISIONS...
> ...


My simple opinion, i think either off, would look real nice, that short block looks fucking clean.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 28 2006, 10:15 PM~6656349
> *thanks for the input guys! im gonna do her up real nice!
> 
> could someone post up or pm me a website or something that sells alll the corner bumper fillers i would need for my 75? i need to order them asap so the body guy can put them on when he lays the primer down.
> *


IM LOOKING FOR THE SAME SHIT HOMIE!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 29 2006, 11:15 AM~6659355
> *IM LOOKING FOR THE SAME SHIT HOMIE!
> *


Get them from here(click the link) The price is cheaper then anywhere else, and like Tattoo said and the rest have mentioned it, they're all fiber glass, but this is the company that supplies the other companys.  


<a href=\'http://www.replica-plastics.com/EditParts.aspx?Make=Chevrolet\' target=\'_blank\'>REPLICA PLASTICS - 1975-1976 CAPRICE FILLERS</a>


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 29 2006, 10:08 AM~6658596
> *you all ready going to have a shit load of weight on those 520's! i wonder how much more a big block weighs compared to the small block!
> *


thats exactly the thought that was on my mind too. I know the weight difference isnt alot, especially with aluminum heads, but I think for sake of simplicity I am going to stick to the small block engine, it will save alot of headaches since I already have everything.


you cant really beat a small block chevy, especially the newer crate engines, they run cooler and burn less gas, and there is always more than enough power for a lowrider on *5.20's*. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Nov 29 2006, 11:01 AM~6658859
> *That is true. But if you use one of these engine blocks instead of the cast iron one it should be quite a bit lighter.
> 
> 
> *


Brodix has an aluminum small block that is bad ass, they offer it in a "lightened" form, basically the entire block is fully machined on all the outer surfaces, basically it looks like the engine block is "billet".

I came really close to buying a block like this at a car show last year, I wish I would have bought it now.

Look how nice ths sides of the engine are machined, then imagine the whole thing full polished!!!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2006, 10:41 AM~6659562
> *thats exactly the thought that was on my mind too. I know the weight difference isnt alot, especially with aluminum heads, but I think for sake of simplicity I am going to stick to the small block engine, it will save alot of headaches since I already have everything.
> you cant really beat a small block chevy, especially the newer crate engines, they run cooler and burn less gas, and there is always more than enough power for a lowrider on 5.20's.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


have you thoght of putting the master cylinder under the dash then you will have nothing on the fire wall ! i think it will look more balanced since there will be nothing on the right side! plus it will give you more space for the patterens or pinstriping to flow onto the firewall from the dash or the hood :biggrin: !


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 29 2006, 12:51 PM~6659657
> *have you thoght of putting the master cylinder under the dash then you will have nothing on the fire wall ! i think it will look more balanced since there will be nothing on the right side! plus it will give you more space for the patterens or pinstriping to flow onto the firewall from the dash or the hood  :biggrin: !
> *


yeah, Im thinking about that, but, I also like the look of a show chromed 7" booster and a chromed billet master cylinder also.


----------



## LocoEdAztecas (Sep 11, 2006)

one quick question. is a 1977 impala 2 door a glasshouse???? someone t5old me it was considered a glasshouse cause of the rear window...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoEdAztecas_@Nov 29 2006, 02:28 PM~6660508
> *one quick question. is a 1977 impala 2 door a glasshouse???? someone t5old me it was considered a glasshouse cause of the rear window...
> *




ONE WORD. *NO* THATS A BOX


----------



## LocoEdAztecas (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2006, 01:30 PM~6660513
> *ONE WORD. NO THATS A BOX
> *


see thats what i thought also i need to set this guy right cause he dont know





thanx


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoEdAztecas_@Nov 29 2006, 03:55 PM~6660678
> *see thats what i thought also i need to set this guy right cause he dont know
> thanx
> *


put the smack down on his ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

look what i found on ebay $2500
http://cgi.ebay.com/Chevrolet-Impala-1976-...tem190056767563


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 29 2006, 02:57 PM~6660689
> *put the smack down on his ass!!!!!!!!!
> *


*TWO TIMES!!*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

So i was checking the door locks on my Ride, and there is no power what so ever going to the switches, anybody know what it can be? Suggestions? i checked the fuse and it's fine :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 29 2006, 11:50 PM~6664305
> *So i was checking the door locks on my Ride, and there is no power what so ever going to the switches, anybody know what it can be? Suggestions? i checked the fuse and it's fine :uh:
> *


YOU CHECK THE RELAYS?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 30 2006, 08:20 AM~6665829
> *YOU CHECK THE RELAYS?
> *


that's what i was going to say Dirty


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Nov 30 2006, 09:20 AM~6665829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm yet to find them :uh: , i was checking if there was any power going to the switches last night, if you guys can point me in the direction of the relays i would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 1 2006, 10:30 AM~6673537
> *bump
> *


No relay location Info? :dunno: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 1 2006, 10:05 AM~6673743
> *No relay location Info? :dunno:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


I CHECKED IN SOME BOOKS HERE AT THE STORE, I DIDNT SEE ANY LISTINGS FOR A POWER WINDOW RELAY FOR EARLY CHEVYS, I COULD BE WRONG

I KNOW THERES A FUSE CALLED THE ACCESORY OR POWER ACCESORY, DID YOU TRY CHECKING THAT FUSE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 1 2006, 11:05 AM~6673743
> *No relay location Info? :dunno:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


I GOT THE SERVICE MANUAL I WILL CHECK FOR YOU. I THINK THE BOOK IS IN THE GARAGE.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Dec 1 2006, 11:16 AM~6673831
> *I CHECKED IN SOME BOOKS HERE AT THE STORE, I DIDNT SEE ANY LISTINGS FOR A POWER WINDOW RELAY FOR EARLY CHEVYS, I COULD BE WRONG
> 
> I KNOW THERES A FUSE CALLED THE ACCESORY OR POWER ACCESORY, DID YOU TRY CHECKING THAT FUSE
> *


Thanks for checking Homie, i changed all my fuses, out with the old and in with the new is what i always say :biggrin: . I also checked them with my meter and they all had current, the one that powers up the doors is the 20Amp Clock fuse and it's working fine, but there's no power at the doors. :uh: Let me know if you find something, 
quick question, can you get the window switches and maybe the door actuators at your Job? Let me know and hit me up on PM. 
Thanks


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 1 2006, 11:22 AM~6673873
> *I GOT THE SERVICE MANUAL I WILL CHECK FOR YOU. I THINK THE BOOK IS IN THE GARAGE.
> *


Thanks, i was checking my Haynes(spell) manual and they have the wireing diagrams on the back, it shows that from the fuse box, power goes straight to the switches, then to the relay(if any) then to all the door poppers front doors and rear doors, so i'm guessing the relay is only for 4 doors  , but if you can do me that favor of checking on yours i'll really appreciate it. Maybe the haynes manual is not that accurate.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 1 2006, 10:24 AM~6673885
> *Thanks for checking Homie, i changed all my fuses, out with the old and in with the new is what i always say :biggrin: . I also checked them with my meter and they all had current, the one that powers up the doors is the 20Amp Clock fuse and it's working fine, but there's no power at the doors. :uh:  Let me know if you find something,
> quick question, can you get the window switches and maybe the door actuators at your Job? Let me know and hit me up on PM.
> Thanks
> *


FOR THE ACTUATORS, THE BOOK ONLY SHOWS THEM FOR 77, THEY MIGHT WORK, I WOULD HAVE TO SEE WHAT YOURS LOOKS LIKE, ILL PM YOU A PRICE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Dec 1 2006, 12:02 PM~6674096
> *FOR THE ACTUATORS, THE BOOK ONLY SHOWS THEM FOR 77, THEY MIGHT WORK, I WOULD HAVE TO SEE WHAT YOURS LOOKS LIKE, ILL PM YOU A PRICE
> *


yea that's all i can find, for 77 and up? and the one place that i did find the ones for the 76 where like 100 and something each :uh:  
Thanks.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i have a friend thats looking for 1976 impala skirt mounting brackets,the ones on the fender well.
thers two on the sides and the one on top. needs for both sides.
how much.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i got all that besides the ones that be on the top when you fold them on the bracket


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 28 2006, 11:52 PM~6657329
> *OPINION/INPUT WANTED!!
> 
> DECISIONS, DECISIONS, DECISIONS...
> ...


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

fuel sending unit how much should i expect to pay.. and where is it located on a 75 caprice


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Dec 2 2006, 03:49 PM~6681062
> *fuel sending unit how much should i expect to pay.. and where is it located on a 75 caprice
> *


ABOUT $100 FROM GAS TANKS.COM IT IS IN THE GAS TANK, ON THE TOP


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

alright my glasshouse homies, here it is. the nitty gritty buildup pics! today was the first time i seen my baby after i droppped her off at the body shop on monday. let me know what you guys think.  
CLICK TO ENLARGE

HERES THE BEFORE PIC.



AND THE WORK IN PROGRESS..








I NEED COLOR SUGGESTIONS HOMIES.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

CLEAN RIDE DOUBLE O!


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

what up everybody, Im trying to c whats a good coil stack to have in the front and rear of my glasshouse. It wont be a hopper, but I wanna do a little something something when necessary, but at the same time when I drop her I wanna her to be layed out. Any suggestions and maybe some pics?


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Dec 2 2006, 06:21 PM~6682030
> *alright my glasshouse homies, here it is. the nitty gritty buildup pics! today was the first time i seen my baby after i droppped her off at the body shop on monday. let me know what you guys think.
> CLICK TO ENLARGE
> 
> ...


how about a light brown, champane color.... :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 1 2006, 11:22 AM~6673873
> * :biggrin: *


Dirty whachu know about that straight ass license plate box :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2006, 07:20 PM~6686708
> *Dirty whachu know about that straight ass license plate box  :0
> 
> 
> ...











I KNO ENUFF!  

HEY BRO I HIT 'OL BOY UP ON THAT WHEEL. HE SAID HE WILL BE BACK IN TOWN SOON.....I AIN'T HOLDING MY BREATH...SORRY.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 3 2006, 07:42 PM~6686846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u got a number :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://i16.tinypic.com/48zpefk.jpg[/img]


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://i16.tinypic.com/48zpefk.jpg[/img]
[/quote]


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

Just got this in the mail.....


I *LOVE* NOS quality :biggrin:


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

bump!


sup fellas, i was out in pomona yesterday and there was a couple g houses and rag houses..but i forgot my damn camera! :angry: 


i really didnt see shit for glasshouses out there parts wise........i did pick up a (drivers side) sport mirror for $20 though...... :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

:uh: Fucking server. :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Dec 3 2006, 06:07 PM~6686393
> *what up everybody, Im trying to c whats a good coil stack to have in the front and rear of my glasshouse. It wont be a hopper, but I wanna do a little something something when necessary, but at the same time when I drop her I wanna her to be layed out. Any suggestions and maybe some pics?
> *


What's up Homie, 3 1/2s up front and a short stack of 2 Tonners on the back(depending on how many batteries).
Up front if you can find some already broken in 3 1/2 Ton coils from some of the guys that be hopping alot grab them and you'll be set, maybe even chop of a turn to lay. 
Now for the rear, depending on how many betteries you're running, if more than six batteries run some short 2 ton stacks, if 6 batteries or less run some stock front caddy coils chopped up to about 6 turns, or run some 1 ton short stacks. Hope this helps. 


*3 1/2 Ton Coils up front, with about 2 turns cut off(not broken in)*










*Front Caddy Coils on the rear, 6 1/2 turns. ( I Will Upgrade to 2 Ton Short Stacks before it leaves the Driveway)*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Dec 4 2006, 08:20 AM~6690169
> *bump!
> sup fellas, i was out in pomona yesterday and there was a couple g houses and rag houses..but i forgot my damn camera!  :angry:
> i really didnt see shit for glasshouses out there parts wise........i did pick up a (drivers side) sport mirror for $20 though...... :biggrin:
> *


i was out there too....there was a clean black 76 caprice landau, asking price was 10 g's, there was another 76 impala for 9 grand......i didnt have my camera either :angry:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Dec 4 2006, 11:38 AM~6690820
> *i was out there too....there was a clean black 76 caprice landau, asking price was 10 g's, there was another 76 impala for 9 grand......i didnt have my camera either :angry:
> *


Que Pues Compas, se les duerme el Gallo. :biggrin:  
I was going to go, but was fucking tired, plus i had to finish putting up the Christmas lights at my Pad, ooh well all in all atleast my Little Boy was happy to see the lights up. :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I WENT TO THE RO TOY DRIVE BUT DIDNT TAKE MY GLASS MY WATER PUMP IS FUCKED UP :angry:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 4 2006, 11:45 AM~6691202
> *I WENT TO THE RO TOY DRIVE BUT DIDNT TAKE MY GLASS MY WATER PUMP IS FUCKED UP :angry:
> *


pm'ed  :biggrin:


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey just wanted to ask something about glasshouses. I might be looking at one today, from what I am told its a 75, but I have been getting conflicting pictures of what a 75 impala looks like, (I've googled and searched here). If possible can someone post up a correct pic. Thanks


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 4 2006, 12:27 PM~6690745
> *What's up Homie, 3 1/2s up front and a short stack of 2 Tonners on the back(depending on how many batteries).
> Up front if you can find some already broken in 3 1/2 Ton coils from some of the guys that be hopping alot grab them and you'll be set, maybe even chop of a turn to lay.
> Now for the rear, depending on how many betteries you're running, if more than six batteries run some short 2 ton stacks, if 6 batteries or less run some stock front caddy coils chopped up to about 6 turns, or run some 1 ton short stacks. Hope this helps.
> ...


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Dec 4 2006, 10:54 PM~6692177
> *Hey just wanted to ask something about glasshouses. I might be looking at one today, from what I am told its a 75, but I have been getting conflicting pictures of what a 75 impala looks like, (I've googled and searched here). If possible can someone post up a correct pic. Thanks
> *


from the og 76 dealer brochure: '76 Impala 2dr


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Dec 4 2006, 02:54 PM~6692177
> *Hey just wanted to ask something about glasshouses. I might be looking at one today, from what I am told its a 75, but I have been getting conflicting pictures of what a 75 impala looks like, (I've googled and searched here). If possible can someone post up a correct pic. Thanks
> *


My bad, the Homie Hooked 2 Glass got it. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 4 2006, 05:22 PM~6693218
> *
> *


What happened with the Keys?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

in 75 the caprice had the round head lights, in 76 it was the impalas which had the round ones. rear lights are also good indicator as posted above 


oh and SMURF: key guy said he sent out a second set today, bet it got lost. 
told him again to put up name real BIG on the package :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 4 2006, 05:26 PM~6693248
> *in 75 the caprice had the round head lights, in 76 it was the impalas which had the round ones. rear lights are also good indicator as posted above
> oh and SMURF: key guy said he sent out a second set today, bet it got lost.
> told him again to put up name real BIG on the package :uh:
> *


Cool, i'll go over and talk to the receptionist next door just in case. Don't trip chocolate Chip. :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

in 75 the caprice had the round head lights, in 76 it was the impalas which had the round ones. rear lights are also good indicator as posted above 


oh and SMURF: key guy said he sent out a second set today, bet it got lost. 
told him again to put up name real BIG on the package :uh:


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i know theyre hard to come by, but anyone have the chrome moldings for the rear side windows??

im gonna be needing some.


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

any glass house for sale?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

looking good hugo 51chevy! what size cylinders you using? i wanna get a locked up height just like that.


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Dec 5 2006, 12:09 AM~6695840
> *looking good hugo 51chevy!  what size cylinders you using? i wanna get a locked up height just like that.
> *


Thanks bro, I have 14' cylinders.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT with some update pix: I finally got the rear bumper horns that I need to put
the rear of my 4dr back together.... one side was pushed in and I couldnt release it










on the pushed in side, the corner filler was broken but I had almost all the pieces so
I got down with some 1 second glue, fiberglass and bondo. Needs some primer and
paint then its ready to be slamed back on


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 4 2006, 03:22 PM~6693218
> *from the og 76 dealer brochure: '76 Impala 2dr
> 
> 
> ...



Good looking out homie, yah cuz I want to pick this glasshouse up and wanted to know what it looks like. Hopefully I can get it so I can be part of the glasshouse fest :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

ANYONE GOT ANY EXTRA WIPER ARMS FOR A GLASSHOUSE, I NEED THE PART WHERE THE BLADE GOES, NOT THE WHOLE ARM


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugo_51chevy_@Dec 5 2006, 12:08 AM~6695830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: THATS A BAD ASS 74

DOES IT HAVE A 4OO SMALL BLOCK OR A 350


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugo_51chevy_@Dec 5 2006, 01:08 AM~6695830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A clean 74!!


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 5 2006, 11:17 AM~6698440
> *THATS A clean 74!!
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugo_51chevy_@Dec 4 2006, 11:08 PM~6695830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not a big fan of these front ends, but this one looks nice uffin:

classy color combo too :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugo_51chevy_@Dec 5 2006, 02:08 AM~6695830
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yezzzz zir, very nice


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Dec 5 2006, 02:09 AM~6695835
> *any glass house for sale?
> *


What years are you looking for?. Thier are alot that are for sale.....for the right price  :biggrin:


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

i I HAVE 400 SMALL BLOCK


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

i I HAVE 400 SMALL BLOCK


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugo_51chevy_@Dec 5 2006, 01:58 PM~6699703
> *i I HAVE  400 SMALL BLOCK
> *


GOOD TO SEE IM NOT THE ONLY 74 ON HERE....I GOT A 400 SM. BLOCK TOO, YOU GOT ANY SHOTS OF THE ENGINE


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

yes yes


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugo_51chevy_@Dec 5 2006, 03:38 PM~6700542
> *  yes  yes
> *


YOU GOT ANY EXTRA PARTS FOR SALE :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

I love those cars


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

I have Impala or Caprice 74 tail lights For sale


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugo_51chevy_@Dec 5 2006, 05:28 PM~6701258
> *    I have Impala or Caprice 74 tail lights For sale
> *


YOU GOT ANY PICS

PM'ED


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

$120 obo so call me for any question (562)984-1062
I have the pics. in the Parts For Sale.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugo_51chevy_@Dec 5 2006, 06:00 PM~6701486
> *$120 obo so call me for any question (562)984-1062
> I have the pics. in the Parts For Sale.
> *


THERE EXACTLY LIKE MINE  ....IF THEY WERE THE CAPRICE LIGHTS THE ONES ON YOURS, WITH THE CHROME DOWN THE MIDDLE, I WOULD'VE JUMPED ON THEM...THANKS ANYWAY MAN


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Any of you fellow Glasshouse owners interested, I have some Zenith wheels and accessories for sale.

Any of you fellow Glasshouse owners interested, I have some Zenith wheels and accessories for sale.

14" 96 Spoke Zenith, all chrome. Stainless spokes and nipples. They have the American made hub with the Zenith ring. Brand new, never been mounted. 


























14" 72 Spoke Zenith. Black powdercoated hub and spokes. The Zenith ring is chrome. Stainless spokes and nipples. I prefer to keep the tires. But for the right price the 
tires can go with the wheels. The tires are nos NON-BLEM 5.20x14 Original Premium Sportways. Wheels are brand new, other than having tires mounted on them. The wheels have never been driven on and they have never been mounted on a vehicle before. 


























Zenith locking adapters, can be used with standard knock-offs.










Zenith 3 wing knock-offs. NOS from Original Zenith Company!!!


























Zenith wheel chips


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

*76 GLASSHOUSE FOR SALE*

$5.000 

PM ME WITH YOUR NAME AND PHONE NUMBER


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Dec 5 2006, 04:06 PM~6700369
> *GOOD TO SEE IM NOT THE ONLY 74 ON HERE....I GOT A 400 SM. BLOCK TOO, YOU GOT ANY SHOTS OF THE ENGINE
> *


MY FIRST GLASSHOUSE WAS A '74 IMPALA. I LOVE THOSE FRONT ENDS FOR SENTIMENTAL REASONS


----------



## pooh (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 5 2006, 07:40 PM~6702312
> *Any of you fellow Glasshouse owners interested, I have some Zenith wheels and accessories for sale.
> 
> Any of you fellow Glasshouse owners interested, I have some Zenith wheels and accessories for sale.
> ...


INEED THEM CENTER STICKERS


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pooh_@Dec 5 2006, 10:23 PM~6702652
> *INEED THEM CENTER STICKERS
> *


none of them are stickers, they are the metal wheel chips. 2 sets are painted, the rest are porcelan. 

you can use E-6000 to attach them, thats what Zenith uses when they assemble them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

anyone interested in the wheels or accessories, please PM me.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 5 2006, 08:40 PM~6702312
> *Any of you fellow Glasshouse owners interested, I have some Zenith wheels and accessories for sale.
> 
> Any of you fellow Glasshouse owners interested, I have some Zenith wheels and accessories for sale.
> ...


   Those Black spoke ones look bad ass, how much are you trying to get for the black spoke ones? PM me Dog.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> *76 GLASSHOUSE FOR SALE*
> 
> $5.000
> 
> ...


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

These are from a couple years ago


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 5 2006, 08:16 PM~6702588
> *MY FIRST GLASSHOUSE WAS A '74 IMPALA. I LOVE THOSE FRONT ENDS FOR SENTIMENTAL REASONS
> *


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 5 2006, 07:40 PM~6702312
> *Any of you fellow Glasshouse owners interested, I have some Zenith wheels and accessories for sale.
> 
> Any of you fellow Glasshouse owners interested, I have some Zenith wheels and accessories for sale.
> ...



u got any 13's


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

updated pics of my glasshouse
its still at the shop but all thats left is to put
the bumpers on and pinstripe it
tell a homie what you think
all comments welcome including the bad 1s


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 7 2006, 12:01 PM~6714740
> *updated pics of my glasshouse
> its still at the shop but all thats left is to put
> the bumpers on and pinstripe it
> ...


  PAINT & INTERIOR ALREADY, THAT WAS FAST, HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN AT THE SHOP


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

man its been there 13 months
im feending like a crackhead i want my shit back
:around: :around: :around:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 7 2006, 12:19 PM~6714880
> *man its been there 13 months
> im feending like a crackhead i want my shit back
> :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: I THOUGHT YOU HAD JUST DROPPED IT OFF A WHILE BACK


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

looking damn good homie!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

naw i tookit there oct 1s of 05


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heres the shop i took it to


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 7 2006, 01:19 PM~6714880
> *man its been there 13 months
> im feending like a crackhead i want my shit back
> :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


DAMN HOMIE I FEEL YOUR PAIN.....MINE WILL FINALLY BE BACK DEC. 16TH :cheesy:


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)

sold


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100% legit_@Dec 7 2006, 03:05 PM~6715306
> *Up for auction on ebay 1973 impala
> Ebay Auction
> *


that doesnt really help out a glasshouse topic. :uh:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

LRM 1980


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

wtf? skirts for 200 buy it now?

ebay


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 7 2006, 01:01 PM~6714740
> *updated pics of my glasshouse
> its still at the shop but all thats left is to put
> the bumpers on and pinstripe it
> ...


Looks Good Homie.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100% legit_@Dec 7 2006, 02:05 PM~6715306
> *Up for auction on ebay 1973 impala
> Ebay Auction
> *


That's not even a GlassHouse, and by the looks of your Avatar you're in the wrong Website/forum, not to mention Topic :uh:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 7 2006, 09:01 PM~6714740
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love the look of the OG style interiour.  What plans for setup do you have?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 7 2006, 06:12 PM~6716848
> *I love the look of the OG style interiour.   What plans for setup do you have?
> *


DID YOU GET MY PM?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr.Groove83, *SMURF*, DIRTY MACK

:wave: WASSUP SMURF, QUE HAY DE NUEVO


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 7 2006, 05:34 PM~6717020
> *DID YOU GET MY PM?
> *


HEY DOGG, I MIGHT BE HEADING OUT TO WILMAS TO HIT UP SOME JUNK YARDS THIS WEEKEND


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Dec 7 2006, 06:41 PM~6717089
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Mr.Groove83, SMURF, DIRTY MACK
> 
> ...


Nada Homie, I should have some updated pictures of my Ride next week.  
Getting it ready for the trip to the Muffler shop.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Dec 7 2006, 06:56 PM~6717198
> *HEY DOGG, I MIGHT BE HEADING OUT TO WILMAS TO HIT UP SOME JUNK YARDS THIS WEEKEND
> *


Coo, let me know when and what time, i'll see if i can roll, si me invitas :biggrin:  .


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 7 2006, 06:37 PM~6716594
> *That's not even a GlassHouse, and by the looks of your Avatar you're in the wrong Website/forum, not to mention Topic :uh:
> *


x 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 7 2006, 07:44 PM~6717549
> *x 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000
> *


+1


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 7 2006, 05:12 PM~6716848
> *I love the look of the OG style interiour.   What plans for setup do you have?
> *


 TWO PUMPS 6 BATT OR 8 DONO YET 
BUT I CAN TELL YOU THE SETUP WONT
BE IN THE TRUNK


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ALREADY HAVE PLANS ON A REDO
OF THE HOLE THING
END OF NEXT YEAR
IM GOING TO RIDE ALL OF 07
THEN THE REDO IN 08


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

why is that? some you dont like or what?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 8 2006, 07:15 AM~6719287
> *TWO PUMPS 6 BATT OR 8 DONO YET
> BUT I CAN TELL YOU THE SETUP WONT
> BE IN THE TRUNK
> *



   :0 :0 :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 8 2006, 02:18 AM~6720654
> *      :0  :0  :0
> *


Pumps in the engine conpartment(spell), batteries probably right behind the back seats on the rear package area between the cylinders. I think. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 7 2006, 07:50 PM~6717600
> *+1
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 7 2006, 01:01 PM~6714740
> *updated pics of my glasshouse
> its still at the shop but all thats left is to put
> the bumpers on and pinstripe it
> ...



Post more pics :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2006, 10:44 AM~6722544
> *Post more pics :0
> *


next pixs will be with rims on sittin in my driveway
the cars still at the body shop
ill have it before santas fat ass gets stuck in the chiminny :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 8 2006, 11:53 AM~6722594
> *next pixs will be with rims on sittin in my driveway
> the cars still at the body shop
> ill have it before santas fat ass gets stuck in the chiminny :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

One of my old 1975 impalas


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Here is the other


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: LOOKS A LIL LIKE MINE


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

They are some fun cars. I may end up getting another one! 

The primer one had 4 pumps and was ragged but it was great to have fun in.

The other had 52K original miles and was nearly flawless original!

I will post more pix later.

Just got a scanner and busting out alot of old pix.

:biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 7 2006, 12:01 PM~6714740
> *updated pics of my glasshouse
> its still at the shop but all thats left is to put
> the bumpers on and pinstripe it
> ...



looks good... you get what you pay for at Miranda's...  whos striping it bugs?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

anyone have front wheel well moldings for a 74, i have pair off of a 76 but the dont fit :angry:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

comin along great brn2ridelo, big fan of the color you went with, keep the pics comin bro.

chevroletimpalas, always had a soft spot for primered glasshouses, dont know why just look damn good to me :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

the reason the 76 moldings wont fit on my 74, is that the body line is different in this area of the front fender


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Dec 8 2006, 02:17 PM~6723787
> *anyone have front wheel well moldings for a 74, i have pair off of a 76 but the dont fit :angry:
> *


I HAVE SOME OF A 75 
I DONT KNOW IF THE ONES I HAVE WILL FIT MY CAR
MY CAR IS A 75 BUT THE FRONT CLIP IS OFF A 4 DOOR 76


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 8 2006, 01:51 PM~6723663
> *looks good... you get what you pay for at Miranda's...   whos striping it bugs?
> *


 YES SIR
LIGHT GREEN N DARK GREEN
NOTHING FANCY JUST SIMPLE BODY LINES


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 8 2006, 04:09 PM~6724572
> *I HAVE SOME OF A 75
> I DONT KNOW IF THE ONES I HAVE WILL FIT MY CAR
> MY CAR IS A 75 BUT THE FRONT CLIP IS OFF A 4 DOOR 76
> *


THANKS BRO, BUT I DOUBT THEY'LL FIT, I THINK 75 AND 76 HAVE THAT SAME BODY LINE, IM WONDERING IF I CAN USE SOME FROM A 73


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

it looks to me that the part between the front wheelwell opening and the headerpanel/bumper filler is longer on the 74 than a 75/76. am i right?
so is a 73 and 74 fender interchangable?



> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Dec 8 2006, 01:37 PM~6723947
> *the reason the 76 moldings wont fit on my 74, is that the body line is different in this area of the front fender
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MY FRONT LOOKED JUST LIKE YOURS FROM WHEN I 1ST GOT MY CAR
BUT LIKE I SAID I TOOK THAT FRONT CLIP OFF AND PUT A 4 DOOR 76
IMPALA FRONT ON IT I STILL HAVE THE THE ORIGINAL FRONT MOLDINGS FROM WHEN I 1ST GOT MY CAR LOOKS JUST LIKE YOURS


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 8 2006, 04:12 PM~6724591
> *YES SIR
> LIGHT GREEN N DARK GREEN
> NOTHING FANCY JUST SIMPLE BODY LINES
> *


  only way to go........have you seen the blue raghouse outside there doin?.. :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 8 2006, 05:01 PM~6724899
> * only way to go........have you seen the blue raghouse outside there doin?.. :0
> *


 THE ONE ON THE SIDE THATS FENCED


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

some other glasshouses he has at his shop
the blue 1 is his personal car
































some parts he has just sitting there


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TO EVERY 1 HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A SAFE AND MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 8 2006, 05:02 PM~6724913
> *THE ONE ON THE SIDE THATS FENCED
> *


nope none of those its a customer car...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 8 2006, 04:55 PM~6724847
> *it looks to me that the part between the front wheelwell opening and the headerpanel/bumper filler is longer on the 74 than a 75/76. am i right?
> so is a 73 and 74 fender interchangable?
> *


THATS RIGHT, SO IM WONDERING IF THE 73'S WILL WORK, IM GONNA HAVE TO LOOK AT SOME FENDERS ON SOME 73, TO SEE IF THEY'LL WORK


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 8 2006, 04:59 PM~6724889
> *MY FRONT LOOKED JUST LIKE YOURS FROM WHEN I 1ST GOT MY CAR
> BUT LIKE I SAID I TOOK THAT FRONT CLIP OFF AND PUT A 4 DOOR 76
> IMPALA FRONT ON IT  I STILL HAVE THE THE ORIGINAL FRONT MOLDINGS FROM WHEN I 1ST GOT MY CAR LOOKS JUST LIKE YOURS
> ...


HOW MUCH ARE YOU ASKING FOR THEM HOMIE, HIT ME UP


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

ANOTHER SNEEK PEEK......ONE WEEK LEFT :0 



















THANKS JASON


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 8 2006, 04:55 PM~6724847
> *it looks to me that the part between the front wheelwell opening and the headerpanel/bumper filler is longer on the 74 than a 75/76. am i right?
> so is a 73 and 74 fender interchangable?
> *


dont know if the fender is interchangable but i know 
the doors are 71-76 have the same doors


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Dec 8 2006, 02:17 PM~6723787
> *anyone have front wheel well moldings for a 74, i have pair off of a 76 but the dont fit :angry:
> *


ill trade yours for mine
ill post a pic of them tomorrow so you can see them


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Dec 8 2006, 06:54 PM~6725281
> *THATS RIGHT, SO IM WONDERING IF THE 73'S WILL WORK, IM GONNA HAVE TO LOOK AT SOME FENDERS ON SOME 73, TO SEE IF THEY'LL WORK
> *



good chance they will fit because the front clips are VERY similar between the 73 and 74.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2006, 09:37 AM~6728802
> *good chance they will fit because the front clips are VERY similar between the 73 and 74.
> *


DAMN I REMEMBER I HAD A 73 GRILL SHOVED IN THE FRONT OF MY 74 IMPALA. IT WAS A STRAIGHT BUCKET!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 9 2006, 10:14 AM~6728956
> *DAMN I REMEMBER I HAD A 73 GRILL SHOVED IN THE FRONT OF MY 74 IMPALA. IT WAS A STRAIGHT BUCKET!
> *


 :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 9 2006, 01:14 AM~6727476
> *ANOTHER SNEEK PEEK......ONE WEEK LEFT :0
> 
> 
> ...


ANYTIME!!!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 9 2006, 02:42 AM~6728239
> *ill trade yours for mine
> ill post a pic  of them tomorrow so you can see them
> *


SORRY BRO, I ALREADY PROMISED THEM TO A HOMIE ON HERE, DESPENSA, HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR YOURS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 9 2006, 12:14 AM~6727476
> *ANOTHER SNEEK PEEK......ONE WEEK LEFT :0
> 
> 
> ...


   
CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT, DANM THAT THING IS GOING TO BE FUCKING NICE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

So i figured out why my Door Lock switches don't work.
!!!NO ACTUATORS!!! :uh: 
Who ever owned the car took them out, so here i was going crazy trying to find out where the short was, guess i should have looked at the actual door lock actuator/popper first. :biggrin:  Should have this fixed A.S.A.P


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 10 2006, 08:35 AM~6734029
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *So i figured out why my Door Lock switches don't work.
> !!!NO ACTUATORS!!!
> Who ever owned the car took them out, so here i was going crazy trying to find out where the short was, guess i should have looked at the actual door lock actuator/popper first.  Should have this fixed A.S.A.P  *




i feel your pain smurf! I actually got my power windows working yesterday! Thanks to Travieso's window harness..... i believe my rag was originally a manual car and whoever had it tried to rig some power windows to it! The harness i got from Travieso had the relay on it so it worked out.

Travieso, thanks for that harness big dogg......if you need any parts let me know, if i got it its yours!  

i'll post some pics of my rag in a little bit..........i drove it to a buddy's to put a new vacum advance on the distributor.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

pics of the rag


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Dec 11 2006, 09:30 AM~6740400
> *pics of the rag
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD ALLDAY :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83+Dec 10 2006, 07:50 PM~6736914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Looking Good. I can't wait till i take my Ride for a ride at least around the block, oo and i have a cool surprise for it too   *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 11 2006, 10:19 AM~6740699
> *Que paso, i thought we where going to hit the Yards  ? I was out there no rain.
> I know Dog, luckily i went to the Junk yard yesterday and found the door Actuators/poppers in a Cadillac, grabbed them and the connecting metal Rod for $16.00 Bucks, i tested them with the battery in my drill and bamm those fuckers work good.
> Hey in that harness does it have a relay for the door locks? I know for a fact that the Hot wire that goes to the door lock switch has no power/current? I'm going to probably have to use one of the accessory things in the fuse block and run power to the door lock switches
> ...


DESPENSA DOGG, I WOKE UP ALL CRUDO SUNDAY MORNING


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Dec 11 2006, 12:57 PM~6741359
> *DESPENSA DOGG, I WOKE UP ALL CRUDO SUNDAY MORNING
> *


Don't trip Homie, i know how that is, i was drinking saturday too, but didn't get all fucked up, so i was coo, plus nothing beats a hangover like going to the Junkyard early in the morning when is cold as fuck :biggrin:  . Next time.
By the way, there was a 73 four door at the Ecology Yard, not much left but it had the windshield wipers that i think you where asking for.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Dec 11 2006, 10:30 AM~6740400
> *pics of the rag
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dog i just noticed, that's a clean ass dashboard :cheesy: , did you have it re done, or did you do it your self?


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

smurf i dont remember seeing a relay for the door locks on that harness but i remmber seeing an extra plug that probably went to the door lock solenoid!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 11 2006, 01:30 PM~6741533
> *Hey Dog i just noticed, that's a clean ass dashboard :cheesy: , did you have it re done, or did you do it your self?
> *


HEY HOW DO I GET ALL THE "RED" OUT OF THE SUROUNDING TAIL LIGHTS SO THEY LOOK LIKE YOUS????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Dec 11 2006, 01:34 PM~6741566
> *smurf i dont remember seeing a relay for the door locks on that harness but i remmber seeing an extra plug that probably went to the door lock solenoid!
> *


I have that plug, i was just wondering if the cars had a separate solenoid, thanks for clearing that up, once i install the new Door Actuators i'll have to track that orange wire all the way back to the fuse box and see what's going on.  

Danm The whole Gang is here. :wave: 
8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
*8 Members: SMURF, ferns213, ALL DAY, Hooked 2 Glass, Psta, TATTOO-76, Dressed2Impress,*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: YUP SO ANYONE KNOE HOW????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 11 2006, 01:34 PM~6741570
> *HEY HOW DO I GET ALL THE "RED" OUT OF THE SUROUNDING TAIL LIGHTS SO THEY LOOK LIKE YOURS????
> *


What Red? Pics?


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *Hey Dog i just noticed, that's a clean ass dashboard  , did you have it re done, or did you do it your self?*



nice catch man......the other day i got the itch....and i sanded some spots down on the dash and taped everything off......the dash was fugly......i sprayed it down with some paint i got from autozone......i believe the color was desert sand....it matched my interior and door panels really nicely!

the dash cap was on there but it was just dirty .....i cleaned it really good with purple power and reinstalled! Also resoldered some wires to those alpine tweets in the dash cap so that one day when i get my radio in there it will be ready to wire up!

here are some before after pics


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK SMURF YOU KNOW HOW UR TAIL TIGHT GOT PAINTED TO MATCH UR PAINT RIGHT WELL LOOK AT ALLDAYS TAIL TIGHTS THEY LOOK LIKE STANLESS HOW DO I GET THEM TO LOOK LIKE STANLESS???


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

ferns...you have to wire brush the shit out of them and pretty much fuck your hands and fingers up! :biggrin:  

i tried the paint stripper and easy off first but it couldnt take off the 4 layers of paint that were on them........wire brush then sand them.....i was going to get mine chrome plated when that time comes around!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

AH I WAS THINKING MAYBE STEEL WOLL BUT I DIDNT WANNA RISK FUCKING UP MY TAILTIGHTS


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

whats up fellow glasshouse peeps.

thats right i know you recognize the changito avatar(monkey).
:biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 11 2006, 01:02 PM~6741738
> *AH I WAS THINKING MAYBE STEEL WOLL BUT I DIDNT WANNA RISK FUCKING UP MY TAILTIGHTS
> *


theres some steel wool thats real fine,its safe enough to use on glass.
not sure the brand but you can go to a hardware store like home depot and look for the finest they have,,something like 0000.1 grade.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IF ITS TO FINE I DONT THINK IT WILL DO SHIT THOE LIKE ALLDAY SAID ITS LAYED ON GOOD


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY+Dec 11 2006, 01:43 PM~6741648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Like i said, you can take them apart so you would only be sanding down the actual metal and not the Plastic light covers.  *


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

i tried steel wool also.....didnt work for me!

i tried plastic plaster scrappers....didnt work either!

those 4 layers of paint have been on there for years and it was major PITA to take off....shit even the wire brush had trouble on some spots!


i guess if your lights have 1 layer of paint you may be able to get it off with all the other things mentioned but with multiple layers your best bet would be a drill mounted wire brush.......i believe there are fine wire brushes also....you might want to look into those!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Dec 11 2006, 09:20 AM~6740351
> *i feel your pain smurf!  I actually got my power windows working yesterday! Thanks to Travieso's window harness..... i believe my rag was originally a manual car and whoever had it tried to rig some power windows to it! The harness i got from Travieso had the relay on it so it worked out.
> 
> Travieso, thanks for that harness big dogg......if you need any parts let me know, if i got it its yours!
> ...


finally got them windows gooin, good shit homie :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 11 2006, 03:06 PM~6741764
> *theres some steel wool thats real fine,its safe enough to use on glass.
> not sure the brand but you can go to a hardware store like home depot and look for the finest they have,,something like 0000.1 grade.
> *


0000 steel wool is the finest. works wonders on glass. when you ask for it, just say "4 Alt" steel wool.

I use it on everything. Some of my machining tools will build up "patina" on the surface which gives the metal a dull finish, high precision measuring tools dont have any type of coating on them, so its basically bare metal that is polished, once the patina forms I use 0000 gauge steel wool it makes the metal shine, then I just rub in a few drops of fine tool oil with my fingers and the tool looks brand new!!!!!!


For glass, soak 0000 steal wool in water, and add a small dap of mothers aluminum polish, not much, just a drop of it, and it will remove sap and acid rain spots from glass!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 11 2006, 08:47 PM~6743725
> *0000 steel wool is the finest. works wonders on glass. when you ask for it, just say "4 Alt" steel wool.
> 
> I use it on everything. Some of my machining tools will build up "patina" on the surface which gives the metal a dull finish, high precision measuring tools dont have any type of coating on them, so its basically bare metal that is polished, once the patina forms I use 0000 gauge steel wool it makes the metal shine, then I just rub in a few drops of fine tool oil with my fingers and the tool looks brand new!!!!!!
> ...


Good info. I use it for everything too, never tryed it on Glass though, i will now :thumbsup:.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GOOD INFO


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

From another Topic. Nice 76. 










One More.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HEY THAT GREEN ONE IS BADASS


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

FROM THE LIFESTYLE TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83+Dec 12 2006, 12:50 PM~6747307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Dec 12 2006, 12:50 PM~6747307
> *FROM THE LIFESTYLE TOPIC :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


"QUIET STORM" one of my favorite glasshouses of all time!


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Dec 5 2006, 01:09 AM~6695835
> *any glass house for sale?
> *


I got mine for sale $10k.
Its the BLACK on BLACK house from the INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA_@Dec 12 2006, 10:10 PM~6747720
> *I got mine for sale $10k.
> Its the BLACK on BLACK house from the INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

should'v known that lil earlier. goo dluck with the sale


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA_@Dec 12 2006, 02:10 PM~6747720
> *I got mine for sale $10k.
> Its the BLACK on BLACK house from the INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB.
> *


here is the one My homie is speaking on!^^^


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

any interiour and or setup shots for the crowd ? I love that ride :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 12 2006, 03:11 PM~6748217
> *any interiour and or setup shots for the crowd ? I love that ride :biggrin:
> *


coming soon homie!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

4th page. :uh: :dunno:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 13 2006, 11:36 AM~6754500
> *4th page. :uh:  :dunno:
> *


DAMN WE SLIPPIN......I PREDICT THAT NEXT WEEK WILL BE BETTER. STARTING SATURDAY...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 13 2006, 12:04 PM~6754616
> *DAMN WE SLIPPIN......I PREDICT THAT NEXT WEEK WILL BE BETTER. STARTING SATURDAY...
> *


December 16 hno: hno:


----------



## pooh (Dec 20, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Dec 5 2006, 08:27 PM~6702683
> *none of them are stickers, they are the metal wheel chips. 2 sets are painted, the rest are porcelan.
> 
> you can use E-6000 to attach them, thats what Zenith uses when they assemble them.
> ...


JUST WAITING ON MY CHIPS AND DIP TO ARRIVE :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 13 2006, 12:19 PM~6754724
> *December 16 hno:  hno:
> *


mutha fuckin D-DAY!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pooh_@Dec 13 2006, 02:20 PM~6755071
> *:uh:
> JUST WAITING ON MY CHIPS AND DIP TO ARRIVE :uh:
> *


they picked up on monday, I would guess tomorrow or fri for delivery!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1994-Chevro...1QQcmdZViewItem

SHHHHH


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ANY MORE HOOKED








[/quote]


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> ANY MORE HOOKED


[/quote]
whos ride is this? i like it.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LOOK A FEW PAGES BACK
ITS HOOKED 2 GLASS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 13 2006, 11:03 PM~6757834
> *LOOK A FEW PAGES BACK
> ITS HOOKED 2 GLASS
> *


AND IT'S IN GERMANY!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I COULDN'T RESIST....ANOTHER PEEK. NOT MY WHEELS, JUST FOR AN IDEA.








OK


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

im in need of convertible parts...cables, motors, relays, bushings, anything that relates my top functioning correctly


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

I love that black ghouse from Individuals


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

WHAT UP HOMIE$$$!!!
PABLO from CHICAGO :cheesy:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 14 2006, 02:52 AM~6758637
> *I COULDN'T RESIST....ANOTHER PEEK. NOT MY WHEELS, JUST FOR AN IDEA.
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good homeboy but I like that cutty in tha background lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I put some work into my fenders yesterday and wanted to share some pix... TTT the glass topic 

My 4dr had the common rust problem in the lower fenders: dirt gets stuck there, stays wet and works on the metal. 
What it looked like after 30 years and after cutting out the rusted part:

















primered and ready for welding in the new metal, my boy is gonna get into that today


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 14 2006, 01:52 AM~6758637
> *I COULDN'T RESIST....ANOTHER PEEK. NOT MY WHEELS, JUST FOR AN IDEA.
> 
> 
> ...


IS IT HERE YET :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Dec 13 2006, 01:44 PM~6755229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hno: hno: ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

finally got my DONK back on the road again :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 16 2006, 09:41 AM~6770386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

finally got my DONK back on the road again :biggrin:
[/quote]


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 16 2006, 09:41 AM~6770386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
GOOD SHIT!! THE ONLY KINDA DOONK IF YOU ASK ME


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT !


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*MY BABY IS FINALLY HOME HERE IS JUST A TEASER MORE PICS SOON BELIEVE THAT SHIT...*


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 17 2006, 12:55 AM~6774088
> *MY BABY IS FINALLY HOME HERE IS JUST A TEASER MORE PICS SOON BELIEVE THAT SHIT...
> 
> 
> ...



looking good waiting to see it all the way around and that trunk :worship:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> finally got my DONK back on the road again :biggrin:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
GOOD SHIT!! THE ONLY KINDA DOONK IF YOU ASK ME
[/quote]


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 17 2006, 02:55 AM~6774088
> *MY BABY IS FINALLY HOME HERE IS JUST A TEASER MORE PICS SOON BELIEVE THAT SHIT...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=260063900770


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

man dirty sanchez, why are there still no pix on here of your finished whip?
your not getting your ass outta the garage despite out of your car, huh :biggrin: 
come on, post some shots !!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 17 2006, 12:19 PM~6775106
> *man dirty sanchez, why are there still no pix on here of your finished whip?
> your not getting your ass outta the garage despite out of your car, huh  :biggrin:
> come on, post some shots !!!!
> *


I HAVE LIMITED TIME ON HERE....ITS BEEN A CRAZY WEEKEND BUT YOU KNOW I AM GONNA HOOK UP THE PICS I HAVE TAKEN A BUNCH SO WHEN I GET A LITTLE TIME I WILL POST THEM BUT FOR NOW I AM TOO BUSY ENJOYING IT...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 17 2006, 04:55 AM~6774088
> *MY BABY IS FINALLY HOME HERE IS JUST A TEASER MORE PICS SOON BELIEVE THAT SHIT...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

img]http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e140/fairylacious/PC170672.jpg[/img]
[/quote]

24's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 17 2006, 06:38 PM~6776682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 17 2006, 10:08 PM~6776812
> *
> *


Doesn't look bad actually but a nice red and beige interior would set it off.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

good shit dirty!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 17 2006, 11:09 PM~6778185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks bad ass fuk! tight work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

dayum thats some coo shit, congrats mike! lookin fukin awesome! that was truly worth the wait


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

mad props on the glasshouse dirty . maybe you want to do a billet grill on that later it would set it off nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Dec 17 2006, 02:55 AM~6774088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

THATS THE MOTHAFUCKIN GET DOWN....MADD PROPS DIRTY, AND HANDS DOWN ON THE SETUP :worship:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

looking good Dirty!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 18 2006, 02:09 AM~6778185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie that came out tight as fuck! Very nice :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THAT FUCKER LOOKS BAD


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

looks sharp,,good work


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

nice


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

looking good Dirty!!


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

mad props dirty......nice looking setup! I like the chrome undies!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 18 2006, 01:19 AM~6778228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This pic is badass, nothing looks better than 5.20's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahahaha, fuck radial tires, hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 15 2006, 11:47 AM~6765551
> *I love that black ghouse from Individuals
> *


Its for sale 13k.


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 15 2006, 11:47 AM~6765551
> *I love that black ghouse from Individuals
> *


Its for sale 13k.


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 15 2006, 11:47 AM~6765551
> *I love that black ghouse from Individuals
> *


Its for sale $13k, was $10k last week , but what are club members for (a good slap in the head) fool you got too much it that glasshouse.
Can't say $10 cuz folks try to talk you down.
So yea u can talk me down too $10k period


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE+Dec 17 2006, 03:02 AM~6774107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Dec 18 2006, 11:29 AM~6779840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS EVERYONE! IT WAS A LONG ROAD, ONE HELL OF A PROJECT I APPRECIATE ALL THE LOVE FROM MY GLASSHOUSE FAMILY.....IT REALLY MEANS A LOT. WE ARE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER....BUT AS YOU ALL KNOW A PROJECT IT NEVER REALLY DONE. SO YOU KNOW I WILL STILL BE DOING THE DAMN THING 24/7......IT'S ALSO FITTING THAT ALL THIS CAME ON PAGE "423"

BE ON THE LOOK OUT. I WILL UPDATE MY TOPIC SOON WITH SOME BEHIND THE SCENES SHIT!*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i need some help!! 

i need some refrence point on where the molding for the vinyl top goes! if someone can help me out, that would be great! i need them by tomorrow morning!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 18 2006, 11:55 PM~6781634
> *
> *


See i told you people would like it. :biggrin: Who did that tight ass trunk????????????????Must be that shop in K. C. that changed the game in the midwest and has made all the haters clean up there trunks. :0 :0 :0 :0 I had a good time bro you know if you need anything just holla bro.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

looks good DIRTY


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 19 2006, 01:11 AM~6783192
> *See i told you people would like it. :biggrin: Who did that tight ass trunk????????????????Must be that shop in K. C. that changed the game in the midwest and has made all the haters clean up there trunks. :0  :0  :0  :0 I had a good time bro you know if you need anything just holla bro.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Some more of dirtys.
After i got it to him he was putting his wheels on it.









You can see he's a happy man.









The crew that made it happen.










The shop that made it happen.










Represent where you from.....DFW









My son startin at an early age.Throw up that BIG M BOY.









Almost done here.









The master puttin in work.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: FUCKING DIRTY


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 18 2006, 11:11 PM~6783192
> *Who did that tight ass trunk????????????????Must be that shop in K. C. that changed the game in the midwest and has made all the haters clean up there trunks. :0  :0  :0  :0 *


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

i got a 76 impala for sale in the for sale topic check it out...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

from another topic....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Dec 18 2006, 08:23 PM~6782431
> *i need some help!!
> 
> i need some refrence point on where the molding for the vinyl top goes! if someone can help me out, that would be great! i need them by tomorrow morning!
> *



Damn bro, If I wasnt at work I could send you a pic because mine are off but the mounting pins are still on there. Hopefully later this eve i can get you some pics.

Dirty your set up came out tits. Thats the shit man. Its way nicer than I imagined it would be. I bet it was like early xmas for you!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 18 2006, 11:11 PM~6783192
> *See i told you people would like it. :biggrin: Who did that tight ass trunk????????????????Must be that shop in K. C. that changed the game in the midwest and has made all the haters clean up there trunks.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: Good job man!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

ANYONE GOT ANY EXTRA EMBLEM FOR AN IMPALA GLASSHOUSE, I NEED THE ONE THAT GOES IN BETWEEN THE QUARTER WINDOW AND THE DOOR, IT SAYS IMPALA CUSTOM, I NEED THE DRIVER SIDE ONE


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Dec 19 2006, 04:23 AM~6782431
> *i need some help!!
> 
> i need some refrence point on where the molding for the vinyl top goes! if someone can help me out, that would be great! i need them by tomorrow morning!
> *



*I COULD MEASURE TONIGHT ON MY LANDAU IF THAT HELPS.*


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

ok I went to my landau tonight and took down some measurements, hope this helps:

top long one was measured as straight line running along the chrome trimm on top of the door / window.

measured right end of the roof molding forward to the right end of the windshield molding (very corner of the upper window molding)

lower one was measured as the distance between door trim molding and roof trimm molding.

hope this helps


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

where can you buy the side trim inserts for a 76 caprice.its the plastic color matched inserts that goes all along the side.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 22 2006, 10:08 AM~6803549
> *where can you buy the side trim inserts for a 76 caprice.its the plastic color matched inserts that goes all along the side.
> *


Your best bet is ebay and junk yards.They are not easy to find and in some cases not cheap either.
If you are in Cali,Id try the pomona swap meet.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all my Glasshouse ridas!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook+Dec 22 2006, 10:08 AM~6803549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Merry Christmas to you too Homie and From the Homie SMURF.</span>*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MERRY XMAS TO ALL :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

M E R R Y X M A S T O A L L T H E GLASSHOUE RIDER





AND SEE YOU GUY AT THE NEW YEAR PICNIC


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 17 2006, 10:09 PM~6778185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILIA


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

here are some extra parts i found let me know if there is anything you need


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

Merry Christmas to all the Glasshouse crew


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT FOR THE GLASSHOUSES


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

from a for sale topic, dunno if that be worth some input.
dayum I'm happy that everything is solid under my vinyl..










:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 23 2006, 05:55 PM~6811121
> *from a for sale topic, dunno if that be worth some input.
> dayum I'm happy that everything is solid under my vinyl..
> 
> ...



daaaamn that muthafucka needs a bone marrow transplant :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

make it a convertible


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

is there a link to the for sale ad? I gots ta see more of that shit :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hang on I'll hook u up wit a link


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

here u are..... lookin scarry. dayum it hard to tell what up under those tops.... :uh: 

rusted glassshouse project in F/S


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

there is a landau at 5 Gs in the F/S too,

but I think I'd prefer this although it a 74










link:

1974 caprice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

when ever i think about germany all i can see is a bunch of bmw or mercedes i would've never thought people would like this cars over there


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

check the European Riders topic on here and you'll see different 
those euro cars are good daylies, but to me aint nothin but a juiced boat :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn somebody on that thread mentioned a derby site now I see where all the 76 caprices are getting crushed as derby cars. Theres a 75 caprice rag project on there for $750 :0 

http://www.demoderbyads.com/categories/5/6/1.html


----------



## chevys4life (Jul 10, 2005)

wanted your opinions....
im tossing up whether to take the chrome side trim off or leave it on? i see more g'houses with them off.. what do you guys think?


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

Quick Question, Im putting a blue saphire on my glasshouse, a medium blue with a lot of mettalic(PPG). I was wondering would adding a pearl to my clear coat be a good idea and if so what color pearl?


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevys4life_@Dec 23 2006, 10:36 PM~6812438
> *wanted your opinions....
> im tossing up whether to take the chrome side trim off or leave it on? i see more g'houses with them off.. what do you guys think?
> *


take the chrome off and you can sell the pieces to me. na leave it on. people probably dont have it on because the chrome is hard to come by


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 23 2006, 05:41 PM~6811313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a 74 ..... 74 chevy caprice convertable 10/21/06 Indiana $750.00 

Showing page 2 of 3 « First < 1 2 3 > Last »


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

just ignore that second quote :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL THE G HOUSE RIDERS


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I crack up every year I see that picture.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: HAHAHAHA THATS MY XMAS CARD EVERY YEAR


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my friends on LIL.







?t=1167010540


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

I know you gotz more pix.
Let see them
:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Dec 24 2006, 07:40 PM~6817446
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my friends on LIL.
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THAT PIC. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU TOO!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks Dirty Sanchez, your ride is looking good. 
Here's just one more for you.
 







?t=1167015816


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C 

ONE OF THE BEST TOPIC ON HERE....


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Merry Christmas Bean, and here's one more for you.







?t=1167017947


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 26 2006, 12:36 PM~6827955
> *
> 
> 
> ...



One of my alltime faves because its an IMPALA :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

ANYONE GOT ANY EXTRA EMBLEM FOR AN IMPALA GLASSHOUSE, I NEED THE ONE THAT GOES IN BETWEEN THE QUARTER WINDOW AND THE DOOR, IT SAYS IMPALA CUSTOM, I NEED THE DRIVER SIDE ONE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 25 2006, 11:08 PM~6825196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MINE IS ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THAT GREEN CADDY


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/74-75-76-IM...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OLD-SKOOL-I...1QQcmdZViewItem
heres some stuff i found on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/75-76-IMPAL...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-CHEVY-...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-1973-C...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-CHEVY-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Dec 26 2006, 05:56 PM~6831394
> *ANYONE GOT ANY EXTRA EMBLEM FOR AN IMPALA GLASSHOUSE, I NEED THE ONE THAT GOES IN BETWEEN THE QUARTER WINDOW AND THE DOOR, IT SAYS IMPALA CUSTOM, I NEED THE DRIVER SIDE ONE
> *



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OLD-SKOOL-I...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Dec 26 2006, 09:56 PM~6832784
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OLD-SKOOL-I...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT, BUT MINES A LITTLE DIFFERENT THAN THAT, ILL POST OF PIC OF MINE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Dec 26 2006, 07:56 PM~6831394
> *ANYONE GOT ANY EXTRA EMBLEM FOR AN IMPALA GLASSHOUSE, I NEED THE ONE THAT GOES IN BETWEEN THE QUARTER WINDOW AND THE DOOR, IT SAYS IMPALA CUSTOM, I NEED THE DRIVER SIDE ONE
> *


there is a guy by my house that might have some.
ill checc with him tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 27 2006, 05:49 PM~6838667
> *there is a guy by my house that might have some.
> ill checc with him tonight or tomorrow.
> *


cool thanks


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heres some pics of my glasshouse
its a little dirty rained on friday 
when i picked it up its been sittin in the garage
havent had time to do anything to it 
chrome still at the chrome shop like the light bezels
and other misc stuff probably wont do anything till after the new year
like wash it :biggrin: 
































































hopefully next pics are of it cleaned up and in the driveway
dont wana be caught RIDIN DIRTY!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 27 2006, 09:31 PM~6840220
> *heres some pics of my glasshouse
> its a little dirty rained on friday
> when i picked it up its been sittin in the garage
> ...


lookin good,,nice color and stripes, :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IAM LOOKING FOR A GAS TANK FOR A 76 CAPRICE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 28 2006, 11:39 AM~6843555
> *IAM LOOKING FOR A GAS TANK FOR A 76 CAPRICE :biggrin:
> *


http://www.gastanks.com/

THAT IS WHERE I BOUGHT MINE....WITH A SENDING UNIT :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GOOD LOOKING OUT ANYONE ELSE :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

THE GUY SELLING THIS CHROME IS A GOOD PERSON TO DO BUSINESS WITH.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=307758


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 27 2006, 08:31 PM~6840220
> *heres some pics of my glasshouse
> its a little dirty rained on friday
> when i picked it up its been sittin in the garage
> ...


uffin:
thats the close to the color i wanted to go uffin: cant wait to see that one put together.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

JADED MINT PEARL FROM A 2005 CHRYSTLER 300M OR 300C


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

got something coming real soon. im having glasshouse withdraws.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 27 2006, 10:31 PM~6840220
> *heres some pics of my glasshouse
> its a little dirty rained on friday
> when i picked it up its been sittin in the garage
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BRO....GOT ANY BIGGER PICS?


----------



## donkey_kong (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 28 2006, 05:33 PM~6847530
> *JADED MINT PEARL FROM A 2005 CHRYSTLER 300M OR 300C
> 
> 
> ...


nice donk folk, u go blow the brains out? looks like it probably woulda sat different if u had 520'z on it but still nice.....

check mine out....
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/737737


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by donkey_kong_@Dec 28 2006, 10:23 PM~6849733
> *nice donk folk, u go blow the brains out? looks like it probably woulda sat different if u had 520'z on it but still nice.....
> 
> check mine out....
> ...


HERE WE GO AGAIN.......I AM NOT EVEN UP FOR THIS SHIT. 




SOMEONE FROM THE GLASSHOUSE FEST NEEDS TO BECOME A MOD.......SOON!


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 27 2006, 08:31 PM~6840220
> *heres some pics of my glasshouse
> its a little dirty rained on friday
> when i picked it up its been sittin in the garage
> ...


i like the color


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

anybody got more pics


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 28 2006, 10:33 PM~6849833
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN.......I AM NOT EVEN UP FOR THIS SHIT.
> SOMEONE FROM THE GLASSHOUSE FEST NEEDS TO BECOME A MOD.......SOON!
> *


HAHAWHAHA


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 29 2006, 12:44 AM~6849934
> *anybody got more pics
> 
> *


 :dunno: Bad move


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 28 2006, 11:44 PM~6849934
> *anybody got more pics
> 
> *


looks alot better :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 28 2006, 11:33 PM~6849833
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN.......I AM NOT EVEN UP FOR THIS SHIT.
> SOMEONE FROM THE GLASSHOUSE FEST NEEDS TO BECOME A MOD.......SOON!
> *


AMEN


AND BAN ANYONE WHO USES THE WORD "[email protected]%K" FOREVER.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Dec 29 2006, 02:20 AM~6851561
> *looks alot better :thumbsup:
> *


YOU SHOULD FIND A DIFFERENT TOPIC TO TALK ABOUT IT THEN!!!! 


ONCE YOU GO WACK, YOU CANT COME BACK!!!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

he needs to get into his banged up raggedy ford pickup,drive to his trailer park,brush his one tooth,slip into his git-r-done pajamas and call it a night with his donk shit.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA I STILL TRIP OUT ON WHO THE FUCK NAMED THEM THINGS LIKE THAT "DONK" SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER WORD FOR DICK OR SOMETHING HAHAHAHAHAHA

ON ANOTHER TOPIC ANYONE IN HERE GOT A USED 76 CAPRICE GAS TANK???


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 29 2006, 12:59 PM~6854176
> *HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA I STILL TRIP OUT ON WHO THE FUCK NAMED THEM THINGS LIKE THAT "DONK" SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER WORD FOR DICK OR SOMETHING HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ON ANOTHER TOPIC ANYONE IN HERE GOT A USED 76 CAPRICE GAS TANK???
> *


WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOURS?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

from my old collection...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 29 2006, 01:59 PM~6854176
> *HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA I STILL TRIP OUT ON WHO THE FUCK NAMED THEM THINGS LIKE THAT "DONK" SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER WORD FOR DICK OR SOMETHING HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> *


MAYBE THE PERSON WHO MADE IT UP HAD A MOUTH FULL OF DICK. EITHER WAY, I HATE THE WORD AND I HATE JACKED UP CARS. IT GETS OLD TO KEEP COMING IN HERE AND SEEING MORE AND MORE POSTS FROM DONKEY FUCKING DONK OWNERS.


THEY ALWAYS TRY TO EDUCATE US ON WHAT A DONK IS AND IS NOT, EITHER WAY ME AND MY HOMIE WAS AT WAL-MART AND THE SHELVES WERE FULL OF "DONK" TOYS BUT ALL THE SHELVES WHERE THE LOWRIDER CARS WERE AT WAS EMPTY!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE PEOPLE IN MY CITY ARE BUYING LOWRIDER TOYS AND NOT DONK CRAP!!



ANOTHER NOTE ON DONK TOYS, ITS FUNNY THAT ALL THE TOYS ARE G-BODIES AND LATE MODEL CAPRICES. NONE OF THEM WERE 71-76 IMPALA/CAPRICE. I BET THAT PISSES OF THE DIEHARD DONK RIDERS WHO ALWAYS CLAIM A DONK IS A 71-76 IMPALA/CAPRICE STOCK, LOWRIDER OR HIGH RIDER. HAHAHAHAHA EVEN THEIR TOYS ARE FUCKED UP!!!


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 28 2006, 10:45 PM~6849943
> *
> *


Dats a clean ass donk!! da owner fucked up puttin big rims on it


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Dec 29 2006, 04:41 PM~6856606
> *Dats a clean ass donk!! da owner fucked up puttin big rims on it
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

to all those florida peeps or whereever your from that like to call glasshouses [email protected]#k,you need to make your own freakin thread.
im from the ol skool and they have always been called glasshouse.
just cause you have one tooth and cant pronounce glasshouse doesnt mean you have to rename it.
im tired of this [email protected]#k shit.

nuff said :angry:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I hear ya but he just like's to bust balls and your pleasing him by getting pissed over it.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 29 2006, 05:57 PM~6857298
> *I hear ya but he just like's to bust balls and your pleasing him by getting pissed over it.
> *


yea your right dirty. your an ol skool like me.long time member and noobs like to come in and try to ruffle our feathers. haha


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Far from old school but yeah you get the idea


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

Does anybody have a nice pair of headlight bezels for a 76?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 29 2006, 07:51 PM~6857243
> *im from the ol skool and they have always been called glasshouse.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

hpe all my rydas had a wonderfull Christmas... have a happy new year and be safe.... i probably wont be on here again till after the new year.... 

Much Love and Respect to all my Glasshouse Rydas and God Bless you in the New Year


oh yeah all them rides that have recently been posted are looking hella GOOD...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 29 2006, 10:13 PM~6858970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 29 2006, 05:46 AM~6852015
> *YOU SHOULD FIND A DIFFERENT TOPIC TO TALK ABOUT IT THEN!!!!
> ONCE YOU GO WACK, YOU CANT COME BACK!!!
> *


im not the one who posted it, so go cry to someone else. :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:uh: 










:twak:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

WTF is that shit you postin Skim.... looks like ass to me and a waste of a 76 clip....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 30 2006, 12:55 AM~6860217
> *WTF is that shit you postin Skim.... looks like ass to me and a waste of a 76 clip....
> *



Thats exactly what it is! connected to a monte carlo fender at that.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Dec 30 2006, 12:15 AM~6859355
> *im not the one who posted it, so go cry to someone else. :uh:
> *


AINT NO ONE CRYING.


GO BACK TO DONKEY LAND. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 30 2006, 04:48 AM~6861244
> *AINT NO ONE CRYING.
> GO BACK TO DONKEY LAND.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


again with the bitching... get over it.  just put some 22s u know u want 2. :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 29 2006, 02:05 PM~6854811
> *WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOURS?
> *



NOTHING WRONG WITH MINE, MY HOMIE IS THE ONE THAT NEEDS IT :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 30 2006, 04:08 PM~6863731
> *NOTHING WRONG WITH MINE, MY HOMIE IS THE ONE THAT NEEDS IT :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW IT'S A LITTLE PRICEY WHERE I GOT MINE BUT, TRUST ME IT'S WORTH IT.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ok homies, heres 2 (bad) pics of my top. pearl white with gold flake. flake on the top only. i havent taken pics of the rest of the car yet, its dull from the wetsanding.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FLAKES :thumbsup:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Funny thing is that these here donkeroo fellers are trying to educate others on what to call a 74-76 caprice/impala, while they have been putting those overgrown swamp buggy tires on anything for only a couple of years. I was looking through the latest FHM or Maxim and they had an article on [email protected]#$S and they stated that this one guy was an "og" in the [email protected]#$S scene. Guess how this guy had been riding and therefore was an "og"??? Six fucking years, yeah that is right SIX fucking years. My uncles have been calling a Glasshouse A Glasshouse since before these stupid fucks were a stain on their mothers ass. The only good thing that ever came out of the south was Jazz and James Brown(rip) and James Brown is dead so get the fuck out of here with that [email protected]#$k crap. Anyways Dirty your Glasshouse looks real good.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Dec 30 2006, 08:24 PM~6865470
> *Funny thing is that these here donkeroo fellers are trying to educate others on what to call a 74-76 caprice/impala, while they have been putting those overgrown swamp buggy tires on anything for only a couple of years. I was looking through the latest FHM or Maxim and they had an article on [email protected]#$S and they stated that this one guy was an "og" in the [email protected]#$S scene. Guess how this guy had been riding and therefore was an "og"???  Six fucking years, yeah that is right SIX fucking years. My uncles have been calling a Glasshouse A Glasshouse since before these stupid fucks were a stain on their mothers ass. The only good thing that ever came out of the south was Jazz and James Brown(rip) and James Brown is dead so get the fuck out of here with that [email protected]#$k crap. Anyways Dirty your Glasshouse looks real good.
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS

AND 2X FOR THE REST OF WHAT YOU SAID. I CAN'T STAND THESE CHUMPS COMMING IN HERE. TELLING ME A CAR THAT I HAVE LOVED SINCE BEFORE I HAD A DRIVERS LICENSE, IS CALLED SOMETHING DIFFERENT THAN WHAT I HAVE BEEN CALLING IT ALL THESE YEARS. TWO YEARS AGO I WOULD HAVE HAD NO FUCKING IDEA WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT....DONK....SUCH AN UGLY WORD WITH NO CLASS. IT IS JUST A FAD, IT WILL FADE OUT...NOT AS FAST AS I WANT I AM SURE BUT IN DUE TIME.

YOU KNOW IT WOULDN'T BE SO BAD IF DONK LOVERS DIDN'T TRY TO FORCE US TO CHANGE AND MINDED THIER OWN BUSINESS.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Dec 30 2006, 04:55 AM~6861253
> *again with the bitching... get over it.   just put some 22s u know u want 2. :0
> *


IF YOU SEE MY CAR ON 22'S KILL THE PUNK BITCH DRIVING IT, BECAUSE THAT MEANS SOMEONE STOLE MY CAR!!


CALVIN, IM NOT WASTING MY TIME ARGUING WITH YOU. YOU USED TO BE DOWN FOR LOWRIDERS, BUT YOU THE FARTHEST YOU GOT WAS PUTTING SOME $200 13'S ON YOUR 4 DOOR CADDY, AND NOW YOUR A DONK LOVER, HIGHRIDER LOVER, OR WHATEVER YOU WANT TO CALL THOSE UGLY ASS JACKED UP CARS, THATS COOL, JUST PROVES THAT SOME PEOPLE ARE LOWRIDERS FOR LIFE, SOME PEOPLE ARE TREND FOLLOWERS. IM SURE THAT YOU WILL BE INTO THE "NEXT BIG THING" WHATEVER IT MAY BE, IM SURE YOU WILL BE DOWN FOR IT, BUT THE BOTTOM LINE IS, THIS TOPIC IS TITLED GLASSHOUSE FEST, IT IS MADE UP OF LOWRIDER GLASSHOUSE OWNERS AND OTHER PEOPLE WHO APPRECIATE THE LAST REAL IMPALA/CAPRICE BODY STYLE. EVEN IF WE ARE ONLY CELEBRATING A 3 YEAR PERIOD IN CAR MANUFACTURING WE TAKE PRIDE IN OUR GLASSHOUSES AND IT GETS KINDA OLD WHEN YOU TREND FOLLOWERS COME IN HERE WITH YOUR DIRTY SOUF SLANG THAT WE HONESTLY WOULD RATHER NOT HEAR, READ OR EVEN MENTION THE EXISTENCE OF.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 30 2006, 09:30 PM~6866112
> *IF YOU SEE MY CAR ON 22'S KILL THE PUNK BITCH DRIVING IT, BECAUSE THAT MEANS SOMEONE STOLE MY CAR!!
> CALVIN, IM NOT WASTING MY TIME ARGUING WITH YOU. YOU USED TO BE DOWN FOR LOWRIDERS, BUT YOU THE FARTHEST YOU GOT WAS PUTTING SOME $200 13'S ON YOUR 4 DOOR CADDY, AND NOW YOUR A DONK LOVER, HIGHRIDER LOVER, OR WHATEVER YOU WANT TO CALL THOSE UGLY ASS JACKED UP CARS, THATS COOL, JUST PROVES THAT SOME PEOPLE ARE LOWRIDERS FOR LIFE, SOME PEOPLE ARE TREND FOLLOWERS. IM SURE THAT YOU WILL BE INTO THE "NEXT BIG THING" WHATEVER IT MAY BE, IM SURE YOU WILL BE DOWN FOR IT, BUT THE BOTTOM LINE IS, THIS TOPIC IS TITLED GLASSHOUSE FEST, IT IS MADE UP OF LOWRIDER GLASSHOUSE OWNERS AND OTHER PEOPLE WHO APPRECIATE THE LAST REAL IMPALA/CAPRICE BODY STYLE. EVEN IF WE ARE ONLY CELEBRATING A 3 YEAR PERIOD IN CAR MANUFACTURING WE TAKE PRIDE IN OUR GLASSHOUSES AND IT GETS KINDA OLD WHEN YOU TREND FOLLOWERS COME IN HERE WITH YOUR DIRTY SOUF SLANG THAT WE HONESTLY WOULD RATHER NOT HEAR, READ OR EVEN MENTION THE EXISTENCE OF.
> *


X2


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 30 2006, 11:30 PM~6866112
> *IF YOU SEE MY CAR ON 22'S KILL THE PUNK BITCH DRIVING IT, BECAUSE THAT MEANS SOMEONE STOLE MY CAR!!
> CALVIN, IM NOT WASTING MY TIME ARGUING WITH YOU. YOU USED TO BE DOWN FOR LOWRIDERS, BUT YOU THE FARTHEST YOU GOT WAS PUTTING SOME $200 13'S ON YOUR 4 DOOR CADDY, AND NOW YOUR A DONK LOVER, HIGHRIDER LOVER, OR WHATEVER YOU WANT TO CALL THOSE UGLY ASS JACKED UP CARS, THATS COOL, JUST PROVES THAT SOME PEOPLE ARE LOWRIDERS FOR LIFE, SOME PEOPLE ARE TREND FOLLOWERS. IM SURE THAT YOU WILL BE INTO THE "NEXT BIG THING" WHATEVER IT MAY BE, IM SURE YOU WILL BE DOWN FOR IT, BUT THE BOTTOM LINE IS, THIS TOPIC IS TITLED GLASSHOUSE FEST, IT IS MADE UP OF LOWRIDER GLASSHOUSE OWNERS AND OTHER PEOPLE WHO APPRECIATE THE LAST REAL IMPALA/CAPRICE BODY STYLE. EVEN IF WE ARE ONLY CELEBRATING A 3 YEAR PERIOD IN CAR MANUFACTURING WE TAKE PRIDE IN OUR GLASSHOUSES AND IT GETS KINDA OLD WHEN YOU TREND FOLLOWERS COME IN HERE WITH YOUR DIRTY SOUF SLANG THAT WE HONESTLY WOULD RATHER NOT HEAR, READ OR EVEN MENTION THE EXISTENCE OF.
> *


i never said i didnt like lowriders. i love lowriders and always will. just because i can find other styles good also doesnt make me any less "hardcore lowrider" then yourself. for someone who knows alot about building cars you make yourself sound imature with what you original post to me. less i like that caprice on 22s more then the 13/14s it had. no i didnt ask for you to say something nor did i expect to upset anyone. to you it is a trend. i live in miami, before you ever seen a 20" rim i was seeing them 70s caprices. so it isnt a fade or the next big thing. this is what people do around me and have done for a long time. so it may be new to you and your friends but it isnt for me and mine. if you dont like 22s that is great. no one is asking you to put them on your car. i like them and i like 13s. always will. maybe if you opened your mind to something new instead of copying what others have done you wouldnt mind seeing something different once and a while. 

and yes i did have 13s on my 92 cadillac. it was $350 for the rims and $44 for the tires. you forgot to mention the chain steering wheel. so your right i may not be as involved in cars as you but i know what looks good and what doesnt.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Dec 31 2006, 12:12 AM~6866412
> *i never said i didnt like lowriders. i love lowriders and always will. just because i can find other styles good also doesnt make me any less "hardcore lowrider" then yourself. for someone who knows alot about building cars you make yourself sound imature with what you original post to me. less i like that caprice on 22s more then the 13/14s it had. no i didnt ask for you to say something nor did i expect to upset anyone. to you it is a trend. i live in miami, before you ever seen a 20" rim i was seeing them 70s caprices. so it isnt a fade or the next big thing. this is what people do around me and have done for a long time. so it may be new to you and your friends but it isnt for me and mine. if you dont like 22s that is great. no one is asking you to put them on your car. i like them and i like 13s. always will. maybe if you opened your mind to something new instead of copying what others have done you wouldnt mind seeing something different once and a while.
> 
> and yes i did have 13s on my 92 cadillac. it was $350 for the rims and $44 for the tires. you forgot to mention the chain steering wheel. so your right i may not be as involved in cars as you but i know what looks good and what doesnt.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you are just like all the other donk supporters. WASTING SPACE IN A TOPIC WHERE ITS NOT WELCOME!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 31 2006, 12:35 AM~6866646
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you are just like all the other donk supporters. WASTING SPACE IN A TOPIC WHERE ITS NOT WELCOME!!!!
> *


couldnt come up wit anything to say?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

heres a pic of a 75 with a 76 clip at our clubs toy drive


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 29 2006, 10:13 PM~6858970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your GLASSHOUSE Is lookin GOOD, but im gonna just let mine go it's for sale again .


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WELL WISHING A HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL THE GLASS RIDERS LET SEE WHAT HAPPENS FOR 07


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

happy new years to everyone


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin: Happy New Years you donk lovers


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jan 1 2007, 06:48 AM~6874538
> *:biggrin: Happy New Years you donk lovers
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!! they're gonna hang u 4 dat 1


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jan 1 2007, 07:48 AM~6874538
> *:biggrin: Happy New Years you donk lovers
> 
> 
> ...


is there a black band across your plaque??????


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

i have never seen a roof like that what is it a pop out?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

the homie *harborareaphil* needs some DOORS for his '76....911!!


if anybody have some 4 sale, HIT ME UP


HAPPY NEW YEAR GLASSHOUSE AFFICIONADOS


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jan 1 2007, 05:48 AM~6874538
> *:biggrin: Happy New Years you donk lovers
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

found this on craigs list


http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/car/249079495.html


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Jan 1 2007, 07:05 AM~6874612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnx phx


best of luck to everyone in the new year!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://mysite.verizon.net/resuqdor/desertdreamsc.c
pulled the glasshouse out the garage
and washed it


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Maiden 76 never seen your glasshouse before I love that top very original. Do you have a larger image of that picture ?  

Brn2ridelo your ride is coming along real nice :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 1 2007, 12:40 PM~6875760
> *found this on craigs list
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/car/249079495.html
> *


I BELIEVE THAT'S THE HOMIE'S *ALLDAY* RAGHOUSE, MEMBER OF THE GLASSHOUSE FEST!

:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*What's up to all my GLASSHOUSE RIDERS, hope you all had a great christmas and an even greater new year. Best wishes to you all for the 07.

I know i haven't been on here for a quick minute but don't trip, i got about 30 pictures to load up so keep posted   .*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*First off, i thought i would have plenty of time to work on my Ride in my week of from work and finish some of the major parts so that i could bust it out and at least drive it on New Years, Man was i wrong :0 . 
First i never took into consideration(spell) that i have a 2 1/2 Old Little Boy that requires all the attention in the world :biggrin: He's Papas Little Boy  . Anyway, needless to say that i didn't do anything untill the middle of last week*  . 
*
So here we go, After some time of really much needed bonding with my Son, it was time to get some stuff done. 
First Major thing was to get it to the Muffler place to have the new dual exuast put on:*










*Nice Bologna Cut ends(Thanks for the Info Tattoo), this muffler will never be seen  . *









*
HushPower II Mufflers by Flowmaster  *










*A shot of the Glass on the lift, layed out.  *










*Finally Back Home, with new exaust on, that shit sounds bad as fuck :cheesy:  
At this time i would like to thank my Little Boy, for giving me the time and not been a brat while we were having the exaust work done. And as you all can see he was the first to test it out :biggrin:  *









*
As you can see i still needed to put the rest of the front trim and bumper on and the rear bumper :0  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I'll post some more pictures as soon as i get a chance, i'm at work and fucken busy since i wasn't here for a whole week :uh:  *


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

smurfin....... 

nice..


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Smurf...you ain't right! That bad-boy is serious!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt..+Jan 2 2007, 12:18 PM~6882221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Homie, stay tunned i still have another batch of pictures coming   .*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 2 2007, 11:13 AM~6882189
> *I'll post some more pictures as soon as i get a chance, i'm at work and fucken busy since i wasn't here for a whole week :uh:
> *


 aye carnal, is your car just srtaight white? or does it have a pearl??


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 2 2007, 11:13 AM~6882189
> *I'll post some more pictures as soon as i get a chance, i'm at work and fucken busy since i wasn't here for a whole week :uh:
> *


lookin good as always SMURF :thumbsup: :thumbsup: how much did the exhaust run you??


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+Jan 2 2007, 12:41 PM~6882393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
It Ran me about 2 Bills and i had already bought the Flowmasters wich run at around $180.00 each.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*So Friday night i put on the front bumper and missing trim, sorry didn't have time to stop and take pictures while i was doing it, but i do have some front shots that i will post later. 
Saturday i did a major tune up, wires, sparkplugs, oil, module, cap,rotor ignition coil the works. If any of you have ever tryed changing spark plugs with these headers on, it's a fucken bitch, trying to get to the ones towards the front of the engine :uh: but i got it done  . Here's where it went sour, i changed the fule filter that's in the carburator and the fucken fitting was stripped :0 , by this time everything was closed, it was late at night, i found some epoxy sealer that's supposed to be better than JB WELD and put a gang of it on it and let it sat overnight. I proceeded to put the rear bumper on, at around 11:30 at night. Another big fucken headache, if i was all of you i would stay the fuck away from the fiberglass fillers, them motherfuckers didn't let me do shit, i had to test fit and notch them, test fit and notch them, it's a bitch to make them work, but finally at around 2:00 o clock i got them to where i was alittle confortable with how they looked, needless to say that my Car will be going to the body shop to have the center and side bumper fillers reshot :angry:  Sorry now for some more pictures.*

*Sunday morning after i put the skirt on :cheesy:  .*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*On the Saturday before Christmas i painted the lower door panels and dash(thanks to the Homie 76GLASSHOUSE for the info), since i had to take them out to fix the door lock switches and put on the new door lock actuators and center speaker. *










*What's that i see, switches baby, the mothafucka is alive :biggrin:  .*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*More to come.  *


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Lookin good SMURF!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Sunday morning was no better than the past days, one thing after another  .
Woke up real early and went to check on the epoxy to see if it stopped the gas leak. Turned the car on and i still had a big ass gas leak  My Girls Dad helped me take the epoxy off and i rushed to look for some jb weld for a quick fix, put the mother fucker on and some spot lights infront of it to help it cure. in the mean time i was charging the car battery and shined the car up  .*










*A shot of the front, look i have a bumper now :biggrin: . (A Big Thanks to JohnDmonster for the Grille)*


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 2 2007, 12:27 PM~6882754
> *module, cap,rotor
> *


 :0 man i knew i was missing some thing when i did my cars tune up...damn...
Oh well, its all a pleasure being under the hood of theese cars.. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*So here i was Sunday night, Car all Shined up, turned the car on and the leak was gone  A big thanks to my Gilrls Dad and specially her for driving me around and keeping my hopes up.  *










*Different angle, p.s Those front wheel wells will be getting replaced with some fresh ones, don't trip.   *










*This is where it ended for me, the leak was gone but the car wasn't holding a charge  .
I have a new battery and i put in a new alternator on saturday with new belts and all, but the Glasshouse was only running of the battery, it didn't want to hold a charge. 
*








*
New Years eve, so close but yet so far  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*More coming, got a big surprize for the D**K lovers that will set them straight  Stay tunned. :biggrin:  *


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 2 2007, 02:17 PM~6883158
> *So here i was Sunday night, Car all Shined up, turned the car on and the leak was gone  A big thanks to my Gilrls Dad and specially her for driving me around and keeping my hopes up.
> 
> 
> ...


nice glasshouse


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Smurf it looks great homie. You got all spring and summer coming up so dont trip, better get it right first. Again great job :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

clean ass glasshouse homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*HEY SMURF
MY HAT'S OFF TO YOU. YOUR BABY IS COMMING TOGETHER SO NICELY. KEEP ON DOING WHAT YOU DO. *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

smurf...check the wiring going to the alt homie...my boys was doing the same thing on a regal and it turned out the plug didn't snap in all the way!!!


...you never know???


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz+Jan 2 2007, 02:24 PM~6883194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Good looking out Homie, i'll make sure to check that.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Sunday. Fixed the Alternator(not pleased)kind of, the engine still shuts off if you disconnect the battery. It only does it sometimes. Atleast i finally got to drive it for a while. :biggrin:  *

*Layed the fuck out.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I think this will set any motherfucker that tryes to call my Ride a D**K straight, i won't even have to say anything. :0  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

:0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Another interior Shot.   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Now for some goodies.* 
*A Christmas Present from my Girl, She made my Holidays so special. *

*Baddabing. :0  *



























*

Accept no immitations  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*And it's always good to come back to the Office after a long week gone and find these waiting for you.  *

*Front Bumper Guard Rubbers in perfect condition :cheesy:  *










*Front Bumper lisence plate Holding bracket.  *










*That's all for Now My Glassriders, next up is my set up and sounds, will post pictures then.  *


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 2 2007, 04:36 PM~6884177
> *Sunday. Fixed the Alternator(not pleased)kind of, the engine still shuts off if you disconnect the battery. It only does it sometimes. Atleast i finally got to drive it for a while. :biggrin:
> 
> Layed the fuck out.
> ...


*Lookin real good*  

*Damn I cant wait to get a Glasshouse*


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Smurf what can I say your ride is off the chain! There's nothing I would of done differently. Everytime I enter this thread I envy you guys :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Smurf, your ride is looking very fine.



I've never been a fan of white paint or white interior, but I have to give it to you, you have made me a huge fan of your car. EVERYTHING looks damn good. You deserve alot of props homie. The car has turned out super nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 2 2007, 03:21 PM~6883179
> *More coming, got a big surprize for the D**K lovers that will set them straight  Stay tunned. :biggrin:
> *


F**K them D**K lovers.

We are your brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No matter what them fools come in here and say, preach or try to teach, WE aint hearing that shit!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty+Jan 2 2007, 05:11 PM~6884382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Dog, you know that means alot to me specially coming from Guys like you that are perfectionists and just wont give any Hupty with 13"s props. 
Did you see the Bologna Cuts? :biggrin:   *



> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 2 2007, 05:37 PM~6884651
> *F**K them D**K lovers.
> 
> We are your brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No matter what them fools come in here and say, preach or try to teach, WE aint hearing that shit!!
> *


*
Just look at the plates. :biggrin:  
Can't be clearer than that.  *


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

lookin good homie.it lays nice and straight.
keep them pics coming.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 2 2007, 06:49 PM~6884759
> *
> Thanks Dog, you know that means alot to me specially coming from Guys like you that are perfectionists and just wont give any Hupty with 13"s props.
> Did you see the Bologna Cuts? :biggrin:
> ...


Yes sir, I saved the pics!!!!!!!!! to me that is the ONLY way to do the exhaust on any car, and it looks damn good on yours!!


Do you like the sound of those mufflers?? How much HP does your engine have?? Im running a ZZ4, but I dont want the exhaust really loud, just something decent, but I havent heard a car with the hushmasters yet (well, im sure I have, just wasnt aware).


I think that will be something I try to check out on a car next spring so I can hear them, they have them in polished stainless, or at least they sell them in a stainless that can be polished, I want to run all polished stainless exhaust and I have been leaning towards those mufflers.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

new license plate ideas


FUKADONK 

FUGADONK

DONKSSUK

DNKSRGAY

SHTONDNK

FUKURDNK

IH8DONKS

DONKH8ER


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

dang i've been away for a few weeks and Smurf just about finishes his ride! Good shit man, the house is sittin nice! 

Travieso is right my Rag is up for sale......I've had some stuff come up that forces me to sell the raghouse. I've got a buyer interested, i'll keep you guys posted.

Hope everyone had some nice holidays!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Hidden exhaust is the way to go. For some reason I just can't stand looking at exhaust tips poking out just ruin's the flow of things inless they're somehow incorparated into the rear bumper or body.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 2 2007, 07:32 PM~6885176
> *Hidden exhaust is the way to go. For some reason I just can't stand looking at exhaust tips poking out just ruin's the flow of things inless they're somehow incorparated into the rear bumper or body.
> *


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 2 2007, 08:30 PM~6885157
> *new license plate ideas
> FUKADONK
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 2 2007, 07:30 PM~6885157
> *new license plate ideas
> FUKADONK
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

What they know about that :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Jan 2 2007, 06:26 PM~6885122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY+Jan 2 2007, 06:31 PM~6885163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

new bumper sticker . . . honk if you hate donks


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 2 2007, 04:48 PM~6884231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!*


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Jan 2 2007, 06:39 PM~6885783
> *new bumper sticker . . . honk if you hate donks
> *


ill put one of those stickers on. :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 2 2007, 04:49 PM~6884759
> *Just look at the plates. :biggrin:
> Can't be clearer than that.  *
> 
> ...



*SMURF*

*YOU HAULIN ASS HOMIE! CONGRATULATIONS, WHAT A GREAT WAY TO END THE YEAR, AND START A NEW YEAR, HOPE U AND UR FAMILIA HAVE A GOOD 07 HOMEBOY *


*CAR LOOKS GREAT OF COURSE! GOT US ALL PLAYING CATCHUP N SHIT HOMIE! LOL * 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 2 2007, 09:48 PM~6887046
> *SMURF
> 
> YOU HAULIN ASS HOMIE!  CONGRATULATIONS, WHAT A GREAT WAY TO END THE YEAR, AND START A NEW YEAR, HOPE U AND UR FAMILIA HAVE A GOOD 07 HOMEBOY
> ...


*Thanks Homie, same to you and yours. Just doing the best i can Dog, ya sabes.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

WTF. Double post. :uh:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Smurf, se ve de aquellas homie  ......im gonna have to shoot by your pad to steal some ideas, j/k, cant wait to see it in person though

Once i get my car going im gonna hit you up so you can SMURF MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Travieso, I havent forgot about you homie, i still have the moldings for you dogg...despensa but working the 2 jales has me beat, i got you though


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*HEY SMURF, IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME YOU CHANGED YOUR AVITAR.......YOU INFLUENCED ME TO CHANGE MINE.....*


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

Damn Smurf your ride is coming out nice.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6880182 :0


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

hey smurf that glshouse is looking mighty fuken good homie keep the good work up and for your battery dieing you need a alt i was work on my car today trying to find out why the car wouldnt stay runing when i took of the battery cable i went through 2 alt and went to 3 differnt places to have it tested and it fuken pass put didnt work on the car so i went and spent 68.00 for one hooked it up and guess what the car stayed runen when i disconected the battery problem sloved


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

*SMURF*
Your Glasshouse is looking GREAT homie.Giving me some insperation homie!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 2 2007, 08:10 PM~6886156
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> *


When you getting yours Dirty?!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83+Jan 3 2007, 12:39 AM~6888595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Dog, glad i can help in some tiny way :biggrin:  .*


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

just found this in SD if anyone is intersted......

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/car/256843874.html


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 3 2007, 10:29 AM~6890332
> *When you getting yours Dirty?!!
> *


Hopefully before Easter....


Anyone got a part number for the hub adapter?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 3 2007, 12:10 PM~6891237
> *Hopefully before Easter....
> Anyone got a part number for the hub adapter?
> *


*I'll let you know as soon as i go and pick mine up.  *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 3 2007, 12:10 PM~6891237
> *Hopefully before Easter....
> Anyone got a part number for the hub adapter?
> *


The GM one is universal(the one I have atleast)It fit in my caddi,84 Caprice and I was told it will fit the 75-and 76 glasshouses!


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 3 2007, 09:52 AM~6890516
> *
> Good looking out on the painting tips  That shit worked great.
> 
> *


care to share,the bottom of my door panels need some TLC


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Jan 3 2007, 02:33 PM~6892384
> *care to share,the bottom of my door panels need some TLC
> *


It's all about preparation Dog, clean them real good, i used regular household degreaser then scrubbed them with a scuff pad, then cleaned them real good again with some alcohol, then i just shot the paint, shoot thin coats untill you get that deep coat, it works better than just shooting one heavy ass coat. Hope it helps.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*SOME PICTURES FROM THE DIFFERENT MAGESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC TOPICS. ENJOY.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*SOME MORE.  *














































*THAT'S ALL FOLKS, I PROBABLY MISSED ONE OR TWO, BUT THAT'S IT. 
THIS IS WHY THE GLASSHOUSES ARE SO UNIQUE IN MY OPINION, WHEN YOU GO TO A SHOW/PICNIC OR WHAT EVER, YOU WILL SEE THE SAME YEAR IMPALAS, CADDYS AND G-BODYS A DIME A DOZEN, BUT YOU WILL ONLY SEE A HAND FULL OF GLASSHOUSES. LIFE IS GREAT. :biggrin: *uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 4 2007, 12:04 PM~6901010
> *SOME PICTURES FROM THE DIFFERENT MAGESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC TOPICS. ENJOY.
> 
> 
> ...





SMURF...GOT ANY BETTER SHOTS OF THE RED RAG 74?


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

smurf what you tryin to do man....make me keep my raghouse! :biggrin: 

anyone know what color this is

http://www.devotionscc.com/sitebuilder/ima...0073-150x99.jpg


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jan 4 2007, 12:22 PM~6901129
> *smurf what you tryin to do man....make me keep my raghouse!  :biggrin:
> 
> anyone know what color this is
> ...


THAT RAG IS CLEAN...DON'T KNOW THE COLOR THOUGH


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jan 4 2007, 02:22 PM~6901129
> *smurf what you tryin to do man....make me keep my raghouse!  :biggrin:
> 
> anyone know what color this is
> ...


Brandywine :dunno:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

nah i think brandywine is a deeper color then that.........i was thinking maybe swift red ...............

i think thats the same rag that was in the post your rides section, the guy didnt know if he wanted to build it or sell it......then it got sponsored or something and he was keeping it hidden for for a mag photoshoot......or something like that!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jan 4 2007, 11:41 AM~6901291
> *nah i think brandywine is a deeper color then that.........i was thinking maybe swift red ...............  i think thats the same  rag that was in the post your rides section, the guy didnt know if he wanted to build it or sell it......then it got sponsored or something and he was keeping it hidden for for a mag photoshoot......or something like that!
> *



Ah that guy, 
I think this is his car. He decided to keep the car and did post a few pics.







?t=1167936491


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jan 4 2007, 12:18 PM~6901098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*It's not the same Car, that one in the picture is a 74, the one you're talking about is TopDoggs, but his is a 75 with the 76 clip clean as fuck.  *


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah Topdoggs car is fricking clean. I got this pic from his post.
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c1/topdo...aprice06070.jpg


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 4 2007, 12:49 PM~6901368
> *Ah that guy,
> I think this is his car.  He decided to keep the car and did post a few pics.
> 
> ...


*Stole these from your Post Homie, hope you don't mind.  *


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah....toppdoggs rag is clean as fuck! 

what color did you go with toppdogg? Looks like you added some flakes and pinstriping also!!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

The car is painted a candy red with brandywine designs, along a ton of flake.
Angelo stopped by my home, had a few sodas and decided to silver and gold leaf the car, along with some pinstriping, throughout the outside and inside of the car.
I have to say that Smurfs car is looking "damn clean", and a like the new license plate.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 4 2007, 01:33 PM~6901747
> *The car is painted a candy red with brandywine designs, along a ton of flake.
> Angelo stopped by my home, had a few sodas and decided to silver and gold leaf the car, along with some pinstriping, throughout the outside and inside of the car.
> I have to say that Smurfs car is looking "damn clean", and a like the new license plate.
> ...


yup smurf your glasshouse is clean as fuck homie!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 4 2007, 12:34 PM~6901226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

My Chev'n 4 Street Custom


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 4 2007, 01:23 PM~6901663
> *Stole these from your Post Homie, hope you don't mind.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: thats clean!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

ARE THERE ANY GOOD PHOTO SHOPPERS IN HERE?
iF SO please PM ME!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 4 2007, 01:34 PM~6901226
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 4 2007, 01:33 PM~6901747
> *The car is painted a candy red with brandywine designs, along a ton of flake.
> Angelo stopped by my home, had a few sodas and decided to silver and gold leaf the car, along with some pinstriping, throughout the outside and inside of the car.
> I have to say that Smurfs car is looking "damn clean", and a like the new license plate.
> ...


*
Thanks Homie, Not as clean as yours, still needs more stuff done to it. :biggrin:  
Thanks For the props, it means alot to me getting props from all of you on here, the true mothafucken 
GLASSHOUSE RIDERS.  *



> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jan 4 2007, 01:45 PM~6901843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Can't forget about yours Dog  , hope to have some shots of mine hitting some inches soon.  I Love hitting them switches Homie, my fucking switch finger is just itching to Gas Hop mine* hno: :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> *hope to have some shots of mine hitting some inches soon.  I Love hitting them switches Homie, my fucking switch finger is just itching to Gas Hop mine hno:  :biggrin:  *


Your going to swang that bitch ? :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 4 2007, 02:58 PM~6902508
> *Your going to swang that bitch ?  :0
> *


*Not big inches or anything Homie, but i've always been known to swang my Rides  , Alot of people that know me know that i won't hesitate to hit the switch  . 
I've build my ride to do what it's suppose to, Drive and get some air if the situation calls for it, do all this and still look nice, simple and clean.  *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 4 2007, 03:33 PM~6901747
> *The car is painted a candy red with brandywine designs, along a ton of flake.
> Angelo stopped by my home, had a few sodas and decided to silver and gold leaf the car, along with some pinstriping, throughout the outside and inside of the car.
> I have to say that Smurfs car is looking "damn clean", and a like the new license plate.
> ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 4 2007, 02:47 PM~6902364
> *
> That's what i said. :0
> I think it's the one from the Big I.  *
> ...


Yup,Thats the homie LoLo's 76!Thats coming down!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 4 2007, 05:10 PM~6902647
> *Not big inches or anything Homie, but i've always been known to swang my Rides  , Alot of people that know me know that i won't hesitate to hit the switch  .
> I've build my ride to do what it's suppose to, Drive and get some air if the situation calls for it, do all this and still look nice, simple and clean.
> *


I hear you


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 4 2007, 03:10 PM~6902647
> *Not big inches or anything Homie, but i've always been known to swang my Rides  , Alot of people that know me know that i won't hesitate to hit the switch  .
> I've build my ride to do what it's suppose to, Drive and get some air if the situation calls for it, do all this and still look nice, simple and clean.
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any 1 have any pics of the mint green glasshouse
next to the 62


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

much props to every glass owner in here
all you houses lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

coming together slowly but surely. The Chasis is at my man's shop getting brake, gas, transmission lines, and mufflers ran. The Body is in the Paint booth. Thanks to all the glasshouse owners on this topic for the inspiration and ideas.


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Jan 4 2007, 07:06 PM~6904306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its nice to see that car finally get some TLC. 

I remember the night the engine and trans got painted. I still remember grinding the frame, and the day the frame was painted, all that was done 6 years ago, at least you know the paint had time to cure, lol.


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Jan 4 2007, 06:02 PM~6904261
> *coming together slowly but surely. The Chasis is at my man's shop getting brake, gas, transmission lines, and mufflers ran. The Body is in the Paint booth. Thanks to all the glasshouse owners on this topic for the inspiration and ideas.
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn sed-loc...that thing is coming along man, looks like some fucken nice work man!!!


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 2 2007, 02:05 PM~6883070
> *Sunday morning was no better than the past days, one thing after another  .
> Woke up real early and went to check on the epoxy to see if it stopped the gas leak. Turned the car on and i still had a big ass gas leak  My Girls Dad helped me take the epoxy off and i rushed to look for some jb weld for a quick fix, put the mother fucker on and some spot lights infront of it to help it cure. in the mean time i was charging the car battery and shined the car up  .
> 
> ...


johns the man :thumbsup:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 4 2007, 07:39 PM~6904601
> *damn sed-loc...that thing is coming along man, looks like some fucken nice work man!!!
> *


Thanks Homie. Much Luv to Tatttoo-76 and Paw Paw for maklng this possible, now I must handle all the final preparations To bring This G-House ALIVE


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 4 2007, 07:39 PM~6904600
> *   Nice.
> *


Thanks Pimp, I love what you and the rest of the fellas are doing to these HOUSE"S


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Great progress homie what color you plan on going with ?


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 4 2007, 08:40 PM~6905050
> *Great progress homie what color you plan on going with ?
> *


It's called a blue Saphire, I'll post up some pics of the unfished product soon. Still dont know what color leaf and pinstriping I'm going with yet until the car is at Least half painted.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Jan 4 2007, 04:06 PM~6904306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW!!!! THERE ARE SOME GLASSHOUSES GETTING HOOK UP. I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO MY "FRAME OFF" MAKE OVER......AT THE END OF THIS YEAR.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*TTT. Bottom of 3rd Page. :dunno: uffin: *




> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA+Jan 4 2007, 06:53 PM~6904731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Homie, we have to stand out in the crowds.   *


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

all these glasshouses coming together real nice.
im gonna have to get one real soon.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 6 2007, 07:03 AM~6918194
> *all these glasshouses coming together real nice.
> im gonna have to get one real soon.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook+Jan 6 2007, 07:03 AM~6918194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I THOUGHT SPOOK BOUGHT SKIM'S OLD GLASSHOUSE????*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 6 2007, 01:42 PM~6919539
> *I THOUGHT SPOOK BOUGHT SKIM'S OLD GLASSHOUSE????
> *


 :0


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 6 2007, 12:42 PM~6919539
> *I THOUGHT SPOOK BOUGHT SKIM'S OLD GLASSHOUSE????
> *


i told him i would send him the money to give me an address but never got back with me.i think he was gonna keep it.
thats cool..
i have something coming real soon.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 6 2007, 02:26 PM~6919827
> *i told him i would send him the money to give me an address but never got back with me.i think he was gonna keep it.
> thats cool..
> i have something coming real soon.
> *


Well actually, the problem was finding a way to get it to him.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2007, 06:34 AM~6924583
> *Well actually, the problem was finding a way to get it to him.
> 
> 
> ...


it was my fault..i couldnt find a way to get it here.
my apologies to you skim.
i hope you keep it and get it going.
im sure ill find one. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 7 2007, 10:43 AM~6925026
> *it was my fault..i couldnt find a way to get it here.
> my apologies to you skim.
> i hope you keep it and get it going.
> ...


Its only 3 hours away. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

MY 1975 GLASSHOUSE IS BACK UP 4SALE ( PM ME FOR INFO )


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2007, 10:45 AM~6925274
> *Its only 3 hours away.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 werent you only asking like 2 grand for it skim?? shit, if i were 3 hours away......


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 7 2007, 12:27 PM~6925901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thight glass house, i like the color


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 7 2007, 12:45 PM~6925651
> *werent you only asking like 2 grand for it skim?? shit, if i were 3 hours away......
> *


yea


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2007, 07:34 AM~6924583
> *Well actually, the problem was finding a way to get it to him.
> 
> 
> ...


ROAD TRIP!!!!



BUT TO LEWISVILLE INSTED? :0


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 7 2007, 02:27 PM~6925901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What was done to that back window! :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LETS GO OLDSCHOOL


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*So i'm fucken stuck, My Car is still not holding a charge, and last night everything just went out. :uh: I mean now the Car doesn't turn on, and there's no power at all. The Battery is good and i get a 12.2 reading on it, i also get a 12. reading where it meets the starter, then i get a reading from the wire that goes up to the fusible link, but that's it, no power reaches the alternator, and now i have no power at all  , any suggestions? Really need some help with this. 
Also i took my Ride on the freeway last saturday and now i have a fucken exaust leak where the headers meet the collectors :uh: , that makes my shit real fucken loud. I'll be taking it back to the muffler shop and if i still think it's too loud i'm just going to put the stock manifolds back on and take out the headers :angry:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 8 2007, 10:35 AM~6932707
> *So i'm fucken stuck, My Car is still not holding a charge, and last night everything just went out. :uh:  I mean now the Car doesn't turn on, and there's no power at all. The Battery is good and i get a 12.2 reading on it, i also get a 12. reading where it meets the starter, then i get a reading from the wire that goes up to the fusible link, but that's it, no power reaches the alternator, and now i have no power at all  , any suggestions? Really need some help with this.
> Also i took my Ride on the freeway last saturday and now i have a fucken exaust leak where the headers meet the collectors :uh: , that makes my shit real fucken loud. I'll be taking it back to the muffler shop and if i still think it's too loud i'm just going to put the stock manifolds back on and take out the headers :angry:
> *


SMURFY LOCO, HAVE U TRIED CHANGING THE ALTERNATOR BRO?

HAPPENED TO ME A FEW MONTHS AGO, SAME SHIT, WOULDNT HOLD A CHARGE, WOULD TURN OFF WHEN I DISC. THE BATTERY, I TOOK THE ALTERNATOR TO AUTOZONE (YEAH THEY ARE DUMBSHITS) AND TESTED PERFECT ON THEIR MACHINE

I PUT IT BACK IN, DOING THE SAME SHIT, I HAD A NEW BATT. AND...WELL EVERYTHING WAS FUCKING NEW :angry:

THE HOMIE JOHNNY HOOKED ME UP WITH AN ALTERNATOR HE HAD, POPPED IT IN, AND THAT WAS IT, BEEN KOOL SINCE

FUCKIN CHEAPP ASS CHINA CRAP! :angry:


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Relax take a breath step back and look what you have built a beautiful glasshouse it just needs to be dialed in it will be fine look how far it has come you are a good builder homie and it looks great it s somthing minor just check your wiring for a break or splice that came apart




JOHNDMONSTER


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 8 2007, 09:35 AM~6932707
> *So i'm fucken stuck, My Car is still not holding a charge, and last night everything just went out. :uh:  I mean now the Car doesn't turn on, and there's no power at all. The Battery is good and i get a 12.2 reading on it, i also get a 12. reading where it meets the starter, then i get a reading from the wire that goes up to the fusible link, but that's it, no power reaches the alternator, and now i have no power at all  , any suggestions? Really need some help with this.
> Also i took my Ride on the freeway last saturday and now i have a fucken exaust leak where the headers meet the collectors :uh: , that makes my shit real fucken loud. I'll be taking it back to the muffler shop and if i still think it's too loud i'm just going to put the stock manifolds back on and take out the headers :angry:
> *



you just need to invest in a good alt i went through 3 of them fucker tell i got one that worked good and the good thing about it it puts out 14.6 volts with the lights on it puts out 14.2 volts your alt only charghes your battery so you wount get any power from it if the car ant running


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:angry: THAT SUCKS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Jan 8 2007, 03:06 PM~6934438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Tell me about it.*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 8 2007, 11:35 AM~6932707
> *So i'm fucken stuck, My Car is still not holding a charge, and last night everything just went out. :uh:  I mean now the Car doesn't turn on, and there's no power at all. The Battery is good and i get a 12.2 reading on it, i also get a 12. reading where it meets the starter, then i get a reading from the wire that goes up to the fusible link, but that's it, no power reaches the alternator, and now i have no power at all  , any suggestions? Really need some help with this.
> Also i took my Ride on the freeway last saturday and now i have a fucken exaust leak where the headers meet the collectors :uh: , that makes my shit real fucken loud. I'll be taking it back to the muffler shop and if i still think it's too loud i'm just going to put the stock manifolds back on and take out the headers :angry:
> *


I REMEMBER WHEN MRTRAVIESO HAD THE SAME PROBLEM I TOLD HIM TO PUT A KNOWN GOOD BATTERY IN THE CAR AND START IT UP. WHILE IT'S RUNNING WITH NO LOAD (IE STEREO, LIGHTS) DISCONNECT THE BATTERY IF IT RUNS IT'S NOT THE ALTERNATOR, IF IT DIES.........PUT AN ALTERNATOR IN THAT BITCH!

AND WHICH SIDE OF THE FUSEABLE LINK DID YOU CHECK?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

This is some real ass shit in here,and you guys make me proud to own a glasshouse.
Everyone helping eachother out on a daily!!Thats what this shit is about!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 8 2007, 05:34 PM~6935935
> *I REMEMBER WHEN MRTRAVIESO HAD THE SAME PROBLEM I TOLD HIM TO PUT A KNOWN GOOD BATTERY IN THE CAR AND START IT UP. WHILE IT'S RUNNING WITH NO LOAD (IE STEREO, LIGHTS) DISCONNECT THE BATTERY IF IT RUNS IT'S NOT THE ALTERNATOR, IF IT DIES.........PUT AN ALTERNATOR IN THAT BITCH!
> 
> AND WHICH SIDE OF THE FUSEABLE LINK DID YOU CHECK?
> *


*Yea i tryed that Homie, i have a Brand New Optima Red and as soon as i disconnect the wire the mother fucker dies, then when i put it back on it fires right up, i've changed the Alternator, and took the Old one to get tested and it passed, last night i took the new one off, put the old one on and nothing. 
I checked both sides, right now it only has current right after the starter, so that would be between the starter and the fusible link. Did i make sence :dunno: .*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 8 2007, 05:39 PM~6935994
> *Yea i tryed that Homie, i have a Brand New Optima Red and as soon as i disconnect the wire the mother fucker dies, then when i put it back on it fires right up, i've changed the Alternator, and took the Old one to get tested and it passed, last night i took the new one off, put the old one on and nothing.
> I checked both sides, right now it only has current right after the starter, so that would be between the starter and the fusible link. Did i make sence :dunno: .
> *


SO IT WILL START WITH THE OPTIMA? THATS GOOD THEN IT DIES IF YOU DISCONNECT IT......NEEDS AN ALTERNATOR. I HAVE SEEN BRAND NEW ONES GO BAD ALL THE TIME....IT DOES HAPPEN A LOT. YOU NEED AN ALTERNATOR BRO.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 8 2007, 05:36 PM~6935952
> *This is some real ass shit in here,and you guys make me proud to own a glasshouse.
> Everyone helping eachother out on a daily!!Thats what this shit is about!!
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 8 2007, 05:43 PM~6936031
> *SO IT WILL START WITH THE OPTIMA? THATS GOOD THEN IT DIES IF YOU DISCONNECT IT......NEEDS AN ALTERNATOR. I HAVE SEEN BRAND NEW ONES GO BAD ALL THE TIME....IT DOES HAPPEN A LOT. YOU NEED AN ALTERNATOR BRO.
> *


*Coo, i'll be replacing it with anew one, now here's another thing last night i was messing with it trying to figure out what the fuck was wrong with and i had one of the wires(i think it was the Red wire) that come from the fusible link touched the valve cover and sparked, so now i don't have any power at all, the car wont turn on or anything, but i get a 12. reading at the battery and where the +wire meets the starter,  , thanks for the help Dirty.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 8 2007, 05:36 PM~6935952
> *This is some real ass shit in here,and you guys make me proud to own a glasshouse.
> Everyone helping eachother out on a daily!!Thats what this shit is about!!
> *


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 8 2007, 07:50 PM~6936135
> *Coo, i'll be replacing it with anew one, now here's another thing last night i was messing with it trying to figure out what the fuck was wrong with and i had one of the wires(i think it was the Red wire)  that come from the fusible link touched the valve cover and sparked, so now i don't have any power at all, the car wont turn on or anything, but i get a 12. reading at the battery and where the +wire meets the starter,   , thanks for the help Dirty.
> *


Was the battery still grounded ? Sounds like you blew a fuse.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 8 2007, 05:54 PM~6936193
> *Was the battery still grounded ? Sounds like you blew a fuse.
> *


*
Yea the battery was connected, the fucken wire touching the valve cover was an accident :banghead: , what fuse? i checked them and they all seemed fine.
The car was fireing right up before the wire touched, now there's no power at all, only at the battery and the starter. :dunno: :dunno:  *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 8 2007, 06:39 PM~6935994
> *Yea i tryed that Homie, i have a Brand New Optima Red and as soon as i disconnect the wire the mother fucker dies, then when i put it back on it fires right up, i've changed the Alternator, and took the Old one to get tested and it passed, last night i took the new one off, put the old one on and nothing.
> I checked both sides, right now it only has current right after the starter, so that would be between the starter and the fusible link. Did i make sence :dunno: .
> *



Charge the Optima then put it under a load. My gel cell in my Impala out the box was bad :uh: . I know of a few other folks that had bad optimas out the box. just another thing to check :dunno:. If your starter is turning your fuseable link is good. Sorry if someone already said this im half awake :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

This is the glasshouse that made me wanna paint my shit candy orange  I think this is the same pic of the one I seen in a old lowrider mag


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 8 2007, 06:00 PM~6936263
> *
> Yea the battery was connected, the fucken wire touching the valve cover was an accident  :banghead: , what fuse? i checked them and they all seemed fine.
> The car was fireing right up before the wire touched, now there's no power at all, only at the battery and the starter. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


THE FUSEABLE LINK IS A "FUSE"


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

more
:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Jan 8 2007, 08:42 PM~6937812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* Thanks Dog.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 8 2007, 11:12 PM~6939277
> *The battery gives out a good load, the starter was turning untill last night, now it doesn't turn at all, there's nopower in the car at all, when i turn the switch there's nothing, like if i didn't have a battery on, but the battery is putting out 12.2 volts. I'm thinking that if the fusible link wasn't gone before, last night when the wire touched the valve cover it fryed it.:dunno:
> Thanks everyone for the help, i'll be getting a new Alternator and i'll be running a new fusible link, i'll keep ya posted.
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 8 2007, 10:12 PM~6939277
> *The battery gives out a good load, the starter was turning untill last night, now it doesn't turn at all, there's nopower in the car at all, when i turn the switch there's nothing, like if i didn't have a battery on, but the battery is putting out 12.2 volts. I'm thinking that if the fusible link wasn't gone before, last night when the wire touched the valve cover it fryed it.:dunno:
> Thanks everyone for the help, i'll be getting a new Alternator and i'll be running a new fusible link, i'll keep ya posted.
> Thanks Dog.
> *


good luck smurf, should be good to go after that


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

The fusible link is exactly that, a fuse, when current shorts to ground the fusible link should and will most likely go "open" circuit internally. They will melt internally but in most cases you will not be able to see it. Use your meter and check both sides of fusible link for available voltage. If I remember correctly some GM vehicles used the battery idiot light as an important component of the charging system. When you fix the power issue- check the two wire pigtail on the alternator with the, key on engine off, for voltage. That is where your internal regulator is getting its voltage from, which makes the alternator work.. Also get an alternator from a reputable source such as NAPA , Carquest or any of those ol' school parts houses where the parts guys know what they are doing, are allowed to smoke, cuss and beat you if you are being a asshole. Disculpen the spelling and if my mini paragraph is all over and don't make sense.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Forgot to mention that when and if you replace any fusible link replace with the same rating or a higher capacity link. Ex: If oem link is a 14 gauge link replace with 14 gauge or a 12 or 10 gauge link, Never go to a thinner gauge as in 16- 18 gauges. If you have time, inlined to do it, and space, replace link with a resetable fuse that are used in ambulence vehicles, heavy duty trucks, and such specialty vehicles. Any truck lights retail store should carry an assortment of these type of fuses.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 9 2007, 12:38 AM~6939901
> *good luck smurf, should be good to go after that
> *


*Thanks Dog, hopefully. :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Jan 9 2007, 01:18 AM~6940214
> *The fusible link is exactly that, a fuse, when current shorts to ground the fusible link should and will most likely go "open" circuit internally. They will melt internally but in most cases you will not be able to see it. Use your meter and check both sides of fusible link for available voltage.  If I remember correctly some GM vehicles used the battery idiot light as an important component of the charging system. When you fix the power issue- check the two wire pigtail on the alternator with the, key on engine off, for voltage. That is where your internal regulator is getting its voltage from, which makes the alternator work..  Also get an alternator from a reputable source such as NAPA , Carquest or any of those ol' school parts houses where the parts guys know what they are doing, are allowed to smoke, cuss and beat you if you are being a asshole. Disculpen the spelling and if my mini paragraph is all over and don't make sense.
> *


:worship: :worship: uffin: 



> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Jan 9 2007, 01:26 AM~6940266
> *Forgot to mention that when and if you replace any fusible link replace with the same rating or a higher capacity link. Ex: If oem link is a 14 gauge link replace with 14 gauge or a 12 or 10 gauge link, Never go to a thinner gauge as in 16- 18 gauges. If you have time, inlined to do it, and space, replace link with a resetable fuse that are used in ambulence vehicles, heavy duty trucks, and such specialty vehicles. Any truck lights retail store should carry an assortment of these type of fuses.
> *


*I think i'll stick with the stock fusible link :biggrin: (more simple), now here's another question, i've been looking around for a fusible link and all i find is a fusible link with one wire, em i suppose to make the link my self? i thought you could just go out and buy the whole thing and replace it  . I think i'll probably just take a trip to my local Junkyard and snatch one out that's the same as mine, what do you guys think?
Thanks for the info. *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

up on ebay:

1976 side moldings, from a 2dr: long back one and door one in white
no reserve !!!!


ebay moldings


some one better snatch that for a coo ass low  

@brn3rdlo: I moved to a new city and hardly have internet, thats why I aint postin much


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

hows your g- house comeing along


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I KNOW THIS IS OFF THE TOPIC HERE BUT ITS INTERESTING

www.familywatchdog.us 

FIND SEX OFFENDERS ON UR BLOCK


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I got OUT-bidded on the ones for the other side! :angry: 
All i need are the qtr pannle ones!
CAN ANYONE HELP ME PLEASE?!?!

Smurf,any lucc on fixing that issue?


> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 10 2007, 12:53 PM~6952219
> *up on ebay:
> 
> 1976 side moldings, from a 2dr: long back one and door one in white
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 10 2007, 01:05 PM~6952341
> *I got OUT-bidded on the ones for the other side! :angry:
> All i need are the qtr pannle ones!
> CAN ANYONE HELP ME PLEASE?!?!
> ...


*Naaw Homie, by the time i get Home from work it's too late and i rather wait till Saturday to mess with it during the day, don't want to fuck anything else up.  
Thanks for checking though, i'll keep you guys posted.  *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-CHEVY-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 10 2007, 07:14 PM~6955265
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-CHEVY-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


*








Ooh snap, these are the fucken door panels i have in my Car :0 , i was wondering where they get the door panels from. Thanks Homie now i know wich year to look for, for my drivers side upper door panel.  


















Also did you guys notice the no AC option, i hope i find a 74 at the junk yard with that option so i can take that thing off and put it on mine.  







*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

hey i think i have an extra one of those long arm rest pads if anyone needs one for their door panel...... it came with the car but is not correct for the ragtops or at least the 75's

like the black one pictured here
http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/5048/p6300156ce3.jpg

also have the following parts, the guy who was gonna buy some of this stuff flaked so i have it packed and ready to ship

75-76 fenders
75-76 hood
75-76 cracked grill (may also have a nice intact grill that just needs cleaning will keep you posted)
75-76 AC/heater baffle that mounts underneath the dash
75-76 A/C parts
1 set of remanufactured skirt hardware (new)
2 bumper shocks
1 drivers side hood hinge
2 GM window switches (single)
1 GM window vent switch (dual)

all offers considered shoot me a PM


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i have a set of upper door panels and rear panels. re-upholstered. just sitting here never installed with new window weather stripping on them.

also still got the panel between the trunk and window chrome still wraped in plastic.

grill and rechromed grill frame for a 75 caprice, 75-76 impala headerpanels
polished tailight bezels for 74 caprice, 74-76 impala.

repolished and straightened chrome piece that goes right under the windsheild...

i have more pieces, ill take pics and post them up.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 11 2007, 03:10 PM~6961951
> *i have a set of upper door panels and rear panels. re-upholstered. just sitting here never installed with new window weather stripping on them.
> 
> also still got the panel between the trunk and window chrome still wraped in plastic.
> ...


*
What color are the door panels Homie?* 
*Alot of good stuff  *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

they are white with burgandy buttons. wasnt feeling the colored buttons but they were new so i picked them up. ill post picks. im sure someone can paint them white or use them.


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

damn all kinds of parts for sale today


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

This is a post for all the Glasshouse experts in here, im a newbie to the glasshouse world so bare with me, i have a few questions that i need some answers to. All the questions are directed to a 76 Caprice if this matters

#1 ive seen both color matched and chrome mirrors, are the year and or model specific?

#2 whats everyone doing to run the wires with the skirts? do 13x7s 14x7s Clear the skirts?

#3 can anyone show me a picture of a stock 76 interior mostly interested in seeing the front seats if possible

thanks for any help in advance


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Jan 7 2007, 11:42 PM~6930290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



come wit it homie.  your glasshouse came from up the road from me too remember? :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*LOOKING FOR A DRIVESHAFT:* IN CALI! north or south! hit me up homies! its for my project glasshouse, turbo 350 with a short tailshaft, or it can be for a long tailshaft tranyy too. hit me up carnales, i need this thing! to get my project driveable.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 12 2007, 12:11 AM~6967019
> *LOOKING FOR A DRIVESHAFT: IN CALI! north or south! hit me up homies! its for my project glasshouse, turbo 350 with a short tailshaft, or it can be for a long tailshaft tranyy too. hit me up carnales, i need this thing! to get my project driveable.
> *


*Hit up Big Rich from the majestics on here, he has a Drive Shaft business and should be able to hook you up. 

Here click here and PM him.  *

*!!! BIG RICH - CENTRAL DRIVE SHAFTS !!!*


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

picking up my new project tomorrow that i had shipped.
hope its in decent shape like the pictures show.
ill post pics as soon as i get it cleaned up.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jan 12 2007, 06:28 PM~6971708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Love these cars keep em coming :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 12 2007, 02:37 PM~6970788
> *picking up my new project tomorrow that i had shipped.
> hope its in decent shape like the pictures show.
> ill post pics as soon as i get it cleaned up.
> *


sweet!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Jan 11 2007, 09:50 AM~6959980
> *hey i think i have an extra one of those long arm rest pads if anyone needs one for their door panel...... it came with the car but is not correct for the ragtops or at least the 75's
> 
> like the black one pictured here
> ...



what condition are those fenders in homie? LMK and how $$$


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt glashouse familia!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

ok just got home with the glasshouse but its raining hard here so i cant take pics.
heres the scoop.
its the glasshouse that malibuman82wgn advertised in vehicles for sale.
the reason i know who bought it was because it was me.
i bought the car before he advertised it.
he claims it was in cary indiana but it was in des moines iowa by a guy named frank.
the car was payed for and i was waiting for it to be shipped to tx.
hes trying to scam the good people of layitlow.
i drove the car about 15 miles from the transport company to my house and it ran great,interior is clean.
i will take pics as soon as it stops raining.

and if you read this malibuman82wgn.stop trying to scam the good people of layitlow and take your shit to another website like donkssuk.com or git-r-donetrucks.com either way your busted bitchhhhhh.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 13 2007, 11:16 AM~6977602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I still kick my self in the ass, for not buying this one. My homie was gonna sell it to me CHEAP!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 13 2007, 11:26 AM~6977435
> *ok just got home with the glasshouse but its raining hard here so i cant take pics.
> heres the scoop.
> its the glasshouse that malibuman82wgn advertised in vehicles for sale.
> ...



Haha, I knew he was up to something and you did a good job busting that fool out!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 13 2007, 10:26 AM~6977435
> *ok just got home with the glasshouse but its raining hard here so i cant take pics.
> heres the scoop.
> its the glasshouse that malibuman82wgn advertised in vehicles for sale.
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 13 2007, 10:30 AM~6977659
> *I still kick my self in the ass, for not buying this one.  My homie was gonna sell it to me CHEAP!
> *


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 13 2007, 10:16 AM~6977602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very clean glasshouse homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jan 13 2007, 02:47 PM~6978595
> *That's a very clean glasshouse homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Too bad it went to shit........


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 13 2007, 04:24 PM~6978817
> *Too bad it went to shit........
> *


DETAILS....


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 13 2007, 04:04 PM~6978975
> *DETAILS....
> *


Ya what happened to it?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 13 2007, 04:04 PM~6978975
> *DETAILS....
> *


I seen it on ebay and craigslist about a year ago. The car looked like it sat for years. The engine needed to be put back together. I think the hydros were taken out also. Homeboy wanted like 9 G's for it. I could have bought it for 7 in it's prime. The car was in an ad in Street Low Mag a few years back.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jan 11 2007, 04:16 PM~6962894
> *This is a post for all the Glasshouse experts in here, im a newbie to the glasshouse world so bare with me, i have a few questions that i need some answers to. All the questions are directed to a 76 Caprice if this matters
> 
> #1 ive seen both color matched and chrome mirrors, are the year and or model specific?
> ...


ANYONE??? :dunno:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jan 13 2007, 07:42 PM~6980206
> *ANYONE??? :dunno:
> *


for question number two.yes you can run 13x7 and 14x7s,
what you have to do is remove the long handle and screw on the skirt,
bend the tabs out a little on the fender that holds skirt in place,use screws to hold skirt in place of the handle.you might have to grind a little on inside fender lip depends on what kind of wheels you go with.
im going to do mine real soon and ill take step by step pics.
give me a call and ill try to explain a little better if you want.pm me .


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jan 11 2007, 05:16 PM~6962894
> *This is a post for all the Glasshouse experts in here, im a newbie to the glasshouse world so bare with me, i have a few questions that i need some answers to. All the questions are directed to a 76 Caprice if this matters
> 
> #1 ive seen both color matched and chrome mirrors, are the year and or model specific?
> ...


I AM UNSURE ABOUT QUESTION #1 BUT I PREFER THE CHROME

QUESTION #2...CHECK THIS OUT IN MY TOPIC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5522158

QUESTION #3...CHECK THIS OUT ALSO IN MY TOPIC. THROUGH OUT THE TOPIC THERE IS PLEANTY OF INTERIOR SHOTS.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=218158&st=0

HOPE THAT HELPS YOU OUT. 
AND TO MY GLASSHOUSE FAMILY I WILL BE UPDATING MY TOPIC TODAY.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*O.K so this is where i'm at,
So i got a new Alternator, had it tested before i left the place, came Home slapped it on, changed the fusible link for a new one, changed all the wiring from the starter up to the alternator, new plug everything started the car, turned on like a champ, checked the voltage and i was getting a reading of 14. Volts at the Battery and at the alternator, coo.
Also while i was changing the wire at the starter i noticed why my Car had a loud ass exhaust all of the sudden, no fucking gaskets where the header and the collector meet :angry: , jumped in the Car and took it to the muffler Shop, the people there where telling me that they probably burned out, and i was like fuck you, you guys didn't put any, cause i haven't drove the car for a long period of time since i had the work done, they put on some new gaskets and the differnce was like night and day, real quite now but open up when i get on the gas  .*

*Now i get Home and i pop the hood to check what the voltage readings where, and i'm back at 12. fucking volts again, with the car on, i get nowhere near 13 volts at the Alternator or the battery :angry: now i'm fucking pist, new wiring, new fusible link but still no charging, i stepped on the gas and still no reading, the voltage would stay the same, now i have power going to the battery bolt behind the alternator and at one of the wires at the alternator plug, but i only get 12 volts, same reading as the battery, and to top it all off, i cheked thenew fusible link at the starter and it's just like i left it, didn't burn up or nothing, i look up and what do i see, the fucken header/collector gasket starting to crack up both sides, now i feel fucken stupid cause the Guys at the Muffler shop where right. By now you must now how fucken frustrated i am, i don't know what else to look for to fix this fucken charging problem, all the wire is new, new fusible links(links because i changed the one that's on the drivers side of the car, right behind the fuse box and nothing) new starter, new Alternator, new plugs, all fuses in the fuse box are new and haven't blowned since i've been working in the car.  :dunno: :uh: *

*Now can someone recommend a good collectors gasket that can hold up and won't crack, i saw the gaket they used and it seemed pretty thick and beefy, but that shit didn't last a fucken 5 minute drive on the street.
And can someone try to help me out with the charging problem, this is the only thing that's holding me back from taking my Ride out and taking a cruize with the Family. 
I'm running out of options and ideas, next thing is getting a whole fucking new Engine wireing harness, and tossing the one in my car in the fucken trash.
Sorry homies just had to vent, and get it out. Sorry for the long ass fucking reply, but i wish you Guys don't have to go through what i'm boing through. *


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Wish I could help you out homie.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Have you checked the ground cable from your block to the frame. I've seen some GM cars ,with the battery ground bolted to the alternator bracket. The cars might have come like that originally but it don't work very well. I put the ground on my car at the bottom right of the block in front of cyl #2. From there I connect it to the frame and from there use another wire to connect it to the negative side of the battery. You can also run a wire from the block to the negative side of the battery and then run a 10 gauge wire from the negative terminal to the car's sheetmetal. I use #1/0 gauge for my car's battery wire. Make sure that where you make the connections there is no paint or rust. To make sure that your alternator is getting a good ground use your DVOM(voltmeter), set it to OHMS and then put your negative lead @ the alternator housing and the positive lead @ the negative post of the battery. The reading should ideally be less than 0.5 ohms. Ex.. 0.01, 0.001=good reading. Anything higher and you would be creating a ground side voltage drop.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

SMURF. Get some Percys collector gaskets from autozone. theyre probably putting in the fiber (kinda like the gasket material that comes ona roll) ones that come with collectors/headers originally.

the percy ones are are copper or aluminum, or some shit like that. but theyre good homie. trust me.

they have them in the aisle that has all the chrome stuff for the engine.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

smurf here is a pic of how i have my alt hook up all i did was hooked the red wire straight up to the battery and left the other to wires of all they are for is your alt light and that sloved all my problems i was going through the same thing you were


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

from japan
















75' Caprice/Glasshouse Vert ￥2,415,000=$24,150 U.S. money


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 15 2007, 12:08 AM~6988992
> *SMURF. Get some Percys collector gaskets from autozone. theyre probably putting in the fiber (kinda like the gasket material that comes ona roll) ones that come with collectors/headers originally.
> 
> the percy ones are are copper or aluminum, or some shit like that. but theyre good homie. trust me.
> ...




That is what I always use, never had a problem


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Jan 14 2007, 09:34 PM~6987893
> *Have you checked the ground cable from your block to the frame. I've seen some GM cars ,with the battery ground bolted to the alternator bracket. The cars might have come like that originally but it don't work very well. I put the ground on my car at the bottom right of the block in front of cyl #2. From there I connect it to the frame and from there use another wire to connect it to the negative side of the battery. You can also run a wire from the block to the negative side of the battery and then run a 10 gauge wire from the negative terminal to the car's sheetmetal. I use #1/0  gauge for my car's battery wire. Make sure that where you make the connections there is no paint or rust. To make sure that your alternator is getting a good ground use your DVOM(voltmeter), set it to OHMS and then put your negative lead @ the alternator housing and the positive lead @ the negative post of the battery. The reading should ideally be less than 0.5 ohms. Ex.. 0.01, 0.001=good reading. Anything higher and you would be creating a ground side voltage drop.
> *


*Thanks Homie, here's how i have it,
I took off the ground from the top of my alternator and put it behind it at the bolt that bolts up to the little bracket that goes to the block, i have that 4 gauge wire going all the way to the negative terminal of the bettery, then i have another 4 gauge wire from the negative battery terminal that goes to the bottom side of the passanger side of the Frame(chassy), than i have a 10 gauge wire from the battery that goes right next to it to the sheet metal of the passanger side fender, I'm going to try the voltmeter tonight and see what the readings are, thanks.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 14 2007, 11:08 PM~6988992
> *SMURF. Get some Percys collector gaskets from autozone. theyre probably putting in the fiber (kinda like the gasket material that comes ona roll) ones that come with collectors/headers originally.
> 
> the percy ones are are copper or aluminum, or some shit like that. but theyre good homie. trust me.
> ...


*
Thanks Homie, i'll look for those tonight, yea i think they used the fiber ones, they seemed like that when they cracked :uh: . Thanks dog good looking out.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE+Jan 15 2007, 12:22 AM~6989586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I'll give them a try Homie, Thanks.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Can you let me know what the other wires are for(white arrows)? Thanks Dog.*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

DAMN SMURF SORRY YOU ARE HAVING A HARD TIME WITH THIS SHIT. I WISH I COULD HELP MORE.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 15 2007, 11:55 AM~6991714
> *DAMN SMURF SORRY YOU ARE HAVING A HARD TIME WITH THIS SHIT. I WISH I COULD HELP MORE.
> *


*It's coo Homie don't trip, it's just frustrating(spell), cause the car is ready all i have to do know is add on stuff, all the major stuff is done, but i can't focus on anything else now untill i fix the charging problem, and that's what's fucken killing me, i've gone over and over the wiring to see if i may have made any mistakes but everything seems fine, nothing's blowned or burned, the car starts right up but dies right away after i disconnect the negative terminal, and the readings don't go over 12 Volts, also you know how if you check at night, when you have the car on and you step on the gas, you can clearly see how the lights get brighter, well mine just stays the same, and if i let's say i roll up the windows, the lights dim showing that it's draining juice :dunno:  I'm running out of things to check and replace   I don't wish this on any of my GlassHouse Family, for real.  *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 15 2007, 12:48 PM~6991660
> *Can you let me know what the other wires are for(white arrows)? Thanks Dog.
> 
> 
> ...


i think thats a fuel line homie!!!???


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 15 2007, 12:08 AM~6988992
> *SMURF. Get some Percys collector gaskets from autozone. theyre probably putting in the fiber (kinda like the gasket material that comes ona roll) ones that come with collectors/headers originally.
> 
> the percy ones are are copper or aluminum, or some shit like that. but theyre good homie. trust me.
> ...


AMEN. 

they dont even have to be that same brand name, just buy come copper gaskets from any gasket company and they will be good.


muffler shops normally use cheap, I mean THE CHEAPEST parts they can possibly use. cheap ass bolts, hangers, clamps, gaskets, etc. Usually the street rod shops use the high quality stainless clamps, hangers, copper gaskets, stainless bolts and hardware, etc.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 15 2007, 02:20 PM~6992764
> *i think thats a fuel line homie!!!???
> *


*ooh, o.k kind of looked like a 4 gauge wire, but the rubber hose should have tipped me off :uh: Thanks Tatt. *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 15 2007, 02:23 PM~6992782
> *AMEN.
> 
> they dont even have to be that same brand name, just buy come copper gaskets from any gasket company and they will be good.
> ...


*
I'll go out and buy some tonight, i should have bought some when i got the header gaskets, never owned a car with headers before, so i didn't realize i was going to have problems :dunno: It's coo, though, thanks for the info.  *


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 13 2007, 01:16 PM~6977602
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS HONESTLY MY FAVORITE ONE ON THE WHOLE HOOK-UP. ANYBODY GOT ANYMORE PICS OF THIS ONE OR ANY 74? THANKS HOMIES.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Smurf, is there anyway that you can check this out when you get a chance?? You know the pigtail that you bought at the parts house? The "fatter wire" 10 gauge, on this pigtail connector should have constant 12 volts, it does't matter wheter the ignition key is in the -on- or -off- position. The "skinny wire" 14 gauge, should be a 12 volts ONLY when the ignition key is in the -run- position. The "fat wire" is probably wired up this way;starts @ battery>fuseable link>then alternator pigtail. The "skinny wire " is probably wired up this way; starts @ battery>then fuse>ignition switch>battery or gauge idiot light>then finally alternator. Don't have a wire diagram with me for a Glasshouse but I'm pretty sure that, that is the way the alternator is wired up. The "fat wire" on the car acts as a sensor for the internal regulator to check the alternator's voltage output. The skinny wire basically tells the alternator to wake up and start making electricity when you put the key in the -on- position. Look at the back of your alternator where you plug the connector at, There should be a #1 and a #2 stamped below where you plug it in. The "fat wire" should plug into #2, and the "skinny wire" should plug into #1. Let us know what you find. Don't let it get to you 'cause when you're mashing down the blvd on them skates hitting the switches you'll forget all about these little hangups.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 15 2007, 10:47 PM~6998309
> *
> *


what kind of wheels are those, wanna sell them :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jan 15 2007, 10:59 PM~6998394
> *what kind of wheels are those, wanna sell them :biggrin:
> *


those are crosslace tru-classics
dont have any more but the 1s i do have are tru-rays
but they look like this








havent found any 1 to redo them yet


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

anyone know how much the coker 5.20's 14s run for? looking into getting a set for the glasshouse.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 16 2007, 11:15 AM~7001412
> *anyone know how much the coker 5.20's 14s run for? looking into getting a set for the glasshouse.
> *


Hit up D-Cheese on here. He gets them, and he's in San Jose.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 16 2007, 11:15 AM~7001412
> *anyone know how much the coker 5.20's 14s run for? looking into getting a set for the glasshouse.
> *


 Size: 520-14 

5/8" Whitewall 

Construction: 4 Ply Nylon 

Overall Diameter: 24.30 

Cross Section: 5.78 

Tread Width: 4.0 

Load Capacity: 855 @ 32 psi 
Details 


SKU 506546 
Weight 31.00 lbs 
Size Full 520-14 
Price: $ 79.00 
http://www.coker.com/store/customer/home.php


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jan 15 2007, 10:33 PM~6998206
> *THIS IS HONESTLY MY FAVORITE ONE ON THE WHOLE HOOK-UP.  ANYBODY GOT ANYMORE PICS OF THIS ONE OR ANY 74?  THANKS HOMIES.
> *


 does anyone have an idea of what size cylinders might be in this red 74?? the lockup height is EXACTLY what im looking to get on mine. i dont like that silly ass lockup on the back. nice and even is the way too go! :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 16 2007, 11:37 AM~7001599
> *Size: 520-14
> 
> 5/8" Whitewall
> ...


not a bad price at all.. definately gonna get some for my daytons! anyone ever driven for extended periods of time on them??


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 16 2007, 04:03 PM~7003992
> *not a bad price at all.. definately gonna get some for my daytons! anyone ever driven for extended periods of time on them??
> *


*Ask anybody from Lifestyle C.C. That's all they Ride on. 
or 
You can ask JohnDMonster(From Lifestyle) or Tattoo76. 
 *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 16 2007, 04:01 PM~7003971
> *does anyone have an idea of what size cylinders might be in this red 74?? the lockup height is EXACTLY what im looking to get on mine. i dont like that silly ass lockup on the back. nice and even is the way too go! :biggrin:
> *


*If you don't want a crazy lock up, all you need is 10"s on the back or even 8's if you want, but i think 10's are cool, i'm running 12's on mine. 
Having the car even on both ends has nothing to do with how big the cilynders are on the rear, you can even the car out with any size cylinders on the back.   *


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 16 2007, 07:17 PM~7005318
> *If you don't want a crazy lock up, all you need is 10"s on the back or even 8's if you want, but i think 10's are cool, i'm running 12's on mine.
> Having the car even on both ends has nothing to do with how big the cilynders are on the rear, you can even the car out with any size cylinders on the back.
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 16 2007, 05:17 PM~7005318
> *If you don't want a crazy lock up, all you need is 10"s on the back or even 8's if you want, but i think 10's are cool, i'm running 12's on mine.
> Having the car even on both ends has nothing to do with how big the cilynders are on the rear, you can even the car out with any size cylinders on the back.
> *


so 6's and 8's would be cool? or should i do 8's all the way around?
thanks smurf!

Tattoo76; any input on the 520's?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 16 2007, 10:40 PM~7006412
> *so 6's and 8's would be cool? or should i do 8's all the way around?
> thanks smurf!
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=309212


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 16 2007, 07:53 PM~7006511
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=309212
> 
> 
> *


 thanks brother, looks like itsa no go on the 520s  i guess theyre not really meant for everyday driving. i guess down the raod ill buy some crosslaced Zeniths and slap the 520s on those, for the shows/big cruises.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 16 2007, 05:10 PM~7005272
> *Ask anybody from Lifestyle C.C. That's all they Ride on.
> or
> You can ask JohnDMonster(From Lifestyle) or Tattoo76.
> ...


KING OF RIMS ALSO A LIFESTYLE C.C. MEMBER !!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 16 2007, 11:00 PM~7006571
> *thanks brother, looks like itsa no go on the 520s  i guess theyre not really meant for everyday driving. i guess down the raod ill buy some crosslaced Zeniths and slap the 520s on those, for the shows/big cruises.
> *


You won't have any trouble driving with the new 5.20's it's with the older one's that you have less traction since they're narrower. Plus a new set of 5.20's will run you a lot less not to mention the time having to search for an older set premium sportways specially if you want small whites. Only downside to the Coker 5.20's is they just don't look as good as the originals.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Ain't nothing like rolling on 5.20 13's. Just ask those LIFESTYLE guys
:biggrin: 







?t=1169003948


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 16 2007, 10:00 PM~7006571
> *thanks brother, looks like itsa no go on the 520s  i guess theyre not really meant for everyday driving. i guess down the raod ill buy some crosslaced Zeniths and slap the 520s on those, for the shows/big cruises.
> *


I dont see what the problem is. I drove on 5.20's for several months. And I have the originals, not the fake ones from Coker Tire.

I've been on cruises with Lifestyle riding 18 cars deep, all but 2 cars had the original Premium Sportways. They have been driving on them for decades. Some of those tires have been on the same car for 20+ years and they still get drove on, riding on the freeways, no problems.

I dont see many cars getting heavier than a 76 Glasshouse, and I drove my car daily on 5.20's, that particular set that I used still look brand new, no wear.

I havent had any real experiences with the fake ones from Coker, except I did ride in a car with them a couple of times. My homie is buying a set for his Coupe DeVille this summer.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 16 2007, 08:32 PM~7006893
> *I dont see what the problem is. I drove on 5.20's for several months. And I have the originals, not the fake ones from Coker Tire.
> 
> I've been on cruises with Lifestyle riding 18 cars deep, all but 2 cars had the original Premium Sportways. They have been driving on them for decades. Some of those tires have been on the same car for 20+ years and they still get drove on, riding on the freeways, no problems.
> ...


ARE THE PREMIUM SPORTWAY STILL AVAILABLE ?? HOW MUCH ?? I WOULD LIKE A SET OF 13'S


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 16 2007, 10:49 PM~7007094
> *ARE THE PREMIUM SPORTWAY STILL AVAILABLE ?? HOW MUCH ?? I WOULD LIKE A SET OF 13'S
> *


they havent been produced for about 20 years now.


if you find nice 13's expect to pay $600+ for a set of them


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 16 2007, 08:51 PM~7007111
> *they havent been produced for about 20 years now.
> if you find nice 13's expect to pay $600+ for a set of them
> *


I HAD A SET OF 520'S BACK IN 91 AND THEN I WENT WITH 155/80/13 WHATS THE COKER STYLE LOOK LIKE ??


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i have to clear the air with malibuman.
he was helping with the sale of the glasshouse i bought.
he was unaware that i had bought it when he advertised it on layitlow.
the original owner didnt tell him it was sold to me.
i know someone that has purchased some parts from him and verified his honesty.
like a true gentleman i apologize to him for my quick rude reaction.
i spoke with malibuman and he is actually a nice guy.
funny how things work out.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a set of each and prefer the newer repops for driving on personally, but my opinion is swayed due to the fact that theres the 13/14 difference in them also, i will try and find a pic of what happned the last time i was out on the og 13 sportways :thumbsdown: :angry: , but they do look nicer imo


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 16 2007, 09:55 PM~7007985
> *i have to clear the air with malibuman.
> he was helping with the sale of the glasshouse i bought.
> he was unaware that i had bought it when he advertised it on layitlow.
> ...


YOUR GOING SOFT ERNIE !! :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Same here Maiden76, 
I've driven on the Premium Sportways back in the 70's. They rode rough and didn't last too long, although I did like the look of the tire. Back then it was either the Premium Sportway or the B-78's that we used to cruise on.
I like the new Coker tire because it rides smooth, probably because of the extra tread and can handle the weight of my "Tuna Boat". I do have 2 new 14" Premium Sportways if anyone needs them ($100.00 each)
Here is a pic of the 5.20 13" tire on my ragtop.







?t=1169010182


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 16 2007, 10:10 PM~7008195
> *Same here Maiden76,
> I've driven on the Premium Sportways back in the 70's. They rode rough and didn't last too long, although I did like the look of the tire.  Back then it was either the Premium Sportway of the B-78's that we used to cruise on.
> I like the new Coker tire because it rides smooth, probably because of the extra tread and can handle the weight of my "Tuna Boat".  I do have 2 new 14" Premium Sportways if anyone needs them ($100.00 each)
> ...


SO THESE ARE THE COKER STYLE 520'S ??


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Those are Cokers.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 16 2007, 10:16 PM~7008268
> *Those are Cokers.
> 
> *


HEY, THEY LOOK NICE JUST A LITTLE MORE RUBBER ON THEM . WHAT DO 13'S GO FOR ??


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Cokertire.com


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 16 2007, 10:30 PM~7008470
> *Cokertire.com
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TO CATCH EVERY ONE UP I AM RUNNING 8's AND 12's

I HAVE A SET OF O.G. PREMIUM SPORTWAYS 5.20's WITH THE THIN WHITES. BUT THOSE ARE FOR SHOW ONLY.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 17 2007, 10:42 AM~7010297
> *I HAVE A SET OF O.G. PREMIUM SPORTWAYS 5.20's WITH THE THIN WHITES. BUT THOSE ARE FOR SHOW ONLY.
> *


I got a "set" too.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 16 2007, 08:40 PM~7006412
> *so 6's and 8's would be cool? or should i do 8's all the way around?
> thanks smurf!
> 
> ...


*Yea you should be straight with either off. I'm running 6's up front and 12's out back on mine.
For the front, all you really need is 6's, you have to remember that the front only allows so much travel, so 8's won't extend the full 8 inches, that means that if you don't know what your doing(hitting the switch) it's going to cause alot of over locking up front with 8's.
Also another thing to point out is that if you ever plan to drive locked up or even as you've put it, 8's are going to be extended all the way, the car gets stiffer when the cylinders are extended all the way, fully locked up. Stiffer = a bouncy nasty ass Ride, that's why i say 10's for the rear are perfect in my Opinion, you can even the car out and still have that nice cushion on the rear, alot of this stuff is trial and error untill you get it to where you're confortable, the good thing about Hydraulics is that you can make any changes or upgrades to suit your needs.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 16 2007, 09:05 PM~7006621
> *KING OF RIMS ALSO A LIFESTYLE C.C. MEMBER !!
> *


*I know there's quite a few of Lifestyle Members on this site, i was just refering to the ones that frequent this Topic the most.   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*All this talk about 5.20's :0 , Do i see a change in the Future for Smurfs GlassHouse, maybe i do. New Shoes, new laces, coming soon. :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 16 2007, 09:00 PM~7006571
> *thanks brother, looks like itsa no go on the 520s  i guess theyre not really meant for everyday driving. i guess down the raod ill buy some crosslaced Zeniths and slap the 520s on those, for the shows/big cruises.
> *


Here you go, this one will set you straight on Driving on 5.20s. :biggrin: 
Enjoy.  

*<a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d8GP3nWC94\' target=\'_blank\'>LIFESTYLE - L.A WOMAN</a>*


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Jason you lucky bastard! :angry:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 17 2007, 10:37 AM~7011286
> *Here you go, this one will set you straight on Driving on 5.20s. :biggrin:
> Enjoy.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

The 520 tire is the shit i drove from e.l.a to fort sill oklahoma on 520 s in the snow in 1981 and did not have a problem back then. i love those tires and i still ride on 520 s today great tire but rember today alot of the tires are blems so wacth what you buy oh hey top dog need more wheel dressing on those tires


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey John,
I hope all is going well with your family, and may the good Lord especially bring joy and good health to your little one.
As for the tires, they are now shining, this girl came over and began applying tire dressing on them.







?t=1169064251

Al


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ALL RIGHT ALL RIGHTH, 520S IT IS!!


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

THANK YOU MY BROTHER NICE DETAILER BRING HER TO THE NEXT EVENT SHE CAN HELP WITH ALL THE CARS


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 17 2007, 09:45 AM~7010803
> *I got a "set" too.
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE 13'S ?? HOW MUCH FOR A SET ??


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 17 2007, 02:56 PM~7013782
> *THOSE 13'S ?? HOW MUCH FOR A SET ??
> *


YEA HOW MUCH? :0


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 15 2007, 01:26 PM~6992810
> *
> I'll go out and buy some tonight, i should have bought some when i got the header gaskets, never owned a car with headers before, so i didn't realize i was going to have problems :dunno: It's coo, though, thanks for the info.
> *


tighten em up good smurfy loco, i was loosing nuts off the headers like once a week :roflmao: 

put some locking washers in them tho, and it's been good since  don't like the helicopter noise much lol :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 17 2007, 07:20 PM~7016493
> *tighten em up good smurfy loco, i was loosing nuts off the headers like once a week :roflmao:
> 
> put some locking washers in them tho, and it's been good since   don't like the helicopter noise much lol :biggrin:
> *


 sup with your ride homie?? any progress on it?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

some one please say it aint so....
i have a 75 vert.. and hit up a few hydro shop lookin for the right setup, when this one suggest i go with air, for the reasons that the top would not clear the cylinders when laid down.. ive told him ive seen tons of verts done up with juice and he replied with "ask them how many back windows theve broken" ...
with air not being an option (fhuckthatshitman) what would be my best bet in a set up, and what is it that breaks the glass is it the cylinders, or the weight of the top and could it be avoided by adding a plastic window


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 17 2007, 04:56 PM~7013782
> *THOSE 13'S ?? HOW MUCH FOR A SET ??
> *


ALL 14'S.


MOST OF THE CARS I LIKE LOOK BEST ON 14" WHEELS. AND BESIDES THAT, 13'S ARE NEARLY IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND.


NON-BLEMS ARE EVEN HARDER TO FIND.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 17 2007, 01:43 PM~7011928
> *Jason you lucky bastard!  :angry:
> *


THE LUCKY PART IS, THE ONES IN THOSE PICS ARE NON-BLEMS. I HAVE THEM STORED ON A WHEEL RACK NOW. I'LL GO TAKE SOME NEW PICS WHEN I GET A CHANCE TO GO BACK TO MY STORAGE.




THESE WERE BLEMS, I SOLD ALL OF THEM.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 17 2007, 07:45 PM~7016702
> *sup with your ride homie?? any progress on it?
> *


hell, i wish

i need to get smurfin on it :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Jan 17 2007, 09:33 PM~7017226
> *
> some one please say it aint so....
> i have a 75 vert.. and hit up a few hydro shop lookin for the right setup, when this one suggest i go with air, for the reasons that the top would not clear the cylinders when laid down.. ive told him ive seen tons of verts done up with juice and he replied with "ask them how many back windows theve broken" ...
> ...


Coil over cylinder is da solution


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 18 2007, 12:33 AM~7017712
> *THE LUCKY PART IS, THE ONES IN THOSE PICS ARE NON-BLEMS. I HAVE THEM STORED ON A WHEEL RACK NOW. I'LL GO TAKE SOME NEW PICS WHEN I GET A CHANCE TO GO BACK TO MY STORAGE.
> THESE WERE BLEMS, I SOLD ALL OF THEM.*


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Anyone have a dash board for sale??? Let me know Kita "BIGG UCE" is looking for one. So PM me if you have any info.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 17 2007, 08:20 PM~7016493
> *tighten em up good smurfy loco, i was loosing nuts off the headers like once a week :roflmao:
> 
> put some locking washers in them tho, and it's been good since   don't like the helicopter noise much lol :biggrin:
> *


*Yea Dog, the thing is that i saw them tightening them right before i left the Muffler place and they changed the bolts i had on and put some newer longer ones with locking washers, but by the time i got Home(a 4 - 5 minute drive) the fucken gaskets where already starting to come out, they had snapped right at the bolts :angry: .
It's coo though, i went and purchased some of those solid aluminun ones the Homies suggested and i'll put them on on the weekend, too fucking cold to work on the Ride when i get home at night from work :biggrin:  . So i'll put those on and see what happens, good looking out though, i'll make sure to check them after the first drives and retighten if i have to.   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Jan 17 2007, 09:33 PM~7017226
> *
> some one please say it aint so....
> i have a 75 vert.. and hit up a few hydro shop lookin for the right setup, when this one suggest i go with air, for the reasons that the top would not clear the cylinders when laid down.. ive told him ive seen tons of verts done up with juice and he replied with "ask them how many back windows theve broken" ...
> ...


*Them fools must not know what they're doing and you should go somewhere else. 
Run 8's on the rear and you'll be fine, there's always ways of protecting the glass, you have to be creative Homie, don't expect to go to a shop and them doing all they can to fix all the future problems you may or may not have. 
Even if you want a bigger lock up and money is not an issue, then you can have some smaller telescopic cylinders made. It's just a matter of giving it some thought your self.
Just my 2.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 18 2007, 01:17 AM~7018920
> *hell, i wish
> 
> i need to get smurfin on it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Jan 17 2007, 07:33 PM~7017226
> *
> some one please say it aint so....
> i have a 75 vert.. and hit up a few hydro shop lookin for the right setup, when this one suggest i go with air, for the reasons that the top would not clear the cylinders when laid down.. ive told him ive seen tons of verts done up with juice and he replied with "ask them how many back windows theve broken" ...
> ...




ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS PUT A PLATIC WINDOW AND NO WORRYS
THAT WAS A EASY FIX AND YOU CAN STILL RUN ANY SIZE CYLINDER LIKE SMURF SAID :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 18 2007, 04:36 PM~7023573
> *ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS PUT A PLATIC WINDOW AND NO WORRYS
> THAT WAS A EASY FIX AND YOU CAN STILL RUN ANY SIZE CYLINDER LIKE SMURF SAID :biggrin:
> *


What's cracken Dog, going to try to do the wiring thing this weekend. 

*Quick question, anybody have a Radiator Fan Shroud in good condition? no cracks, it's coo if it's dirty and dull. Let me know, thanks.*


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 18 2007, 10:30 AM~7020855
> *Them fools must not know what they're doing and you should go somewhere else.
> Run 8's on the rear and you'll be fine, there's always ways of protecting the glass, you have to be creative Homie, don't expect to go to a shop and them doing all they can to fix all the future problems you may or may not have.
> Even if you want a bigger lock up and money is not an issue, then you can have some smaller telescopic cylinders made. It's just a matter of giving it some thought your self.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

SMURF, howd you paint the rubber impact strip on oyour bumpers homie?? let me know whats up with that homeboy


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 18 2007, 06:32 PM~7024439
> *SMURF, howd you paint the rubber impact strip on oyour bumpers homie?? let me know whats up with that homeboy
> *


*The Guy that painted my car painted them for me Dog, i just did the center black line and the bumper guard rubbers Homie. Just ask the Guy that painted your car to do them, if that's what you want to do. *


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

When you ask your painter to paint the rubbers tell him to use some bulldog ,its an bonding adheisive for plastic and rubber then it wont peel or flake off.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Jan 19 2007, 10:43 AM~7029449
> *When you ask your painter to paint the rubbers tell him to use some bulldog ,its an bonding adheisive for plastic and rubber then it wont peel or flake off.
> *


bulldog will make paint stick to anything.


just remember when using it, LESS IS MORE.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Jan 18 2007, 10:29 PM~7027131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homeboys


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 17 2007, 03:01 PM~7012702
> *ALL RIGHT ALL RIGHT, 520S IT IS!!
> *


here are a few pics for encouragement and motivation. dont worry about riding on 5.20's its all good, just cruise, dont ride 80mph.  :biggrin: 

I took these pics last April.




























my homie Sean from Lifestyle sent me this pic.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks for the motivation tattoo! :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 20 2007, 12:06 AM~7036506
> *thanks for the motivation tattoo! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THESE ARE RAGS, BUT FUCK IT THERE STILL KLEAN ASS FUCK!

















INDIVIDUALS


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SOME NICE ASS RIDES


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

what's going down Ghouse rydas..... stoppin by to say whats up... i'm down unda in New Zealand for work till sometime around Feb 8th or so...


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

1976 glasshouse skirts, no chrome, no rubbers






















































1976 Glasshouse side moldings complete no dents, with clips and screws. 
*Make offer! * LOOKING FOR 1976 GLASS HOUSE BACK WINDOWS INCLUDING QUARTERS. Jaime (562)556-0461 or PM for any questions.


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

dont need the molding but i do have 2 sets of quarter glass and a rear window hit me up if interested


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jan 21 2007, 02:11 PM~7045644
> *
> 1976 Glasshouse side moldings complete no dents, with clips and screws.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Give it sometime for the rest of the GlassHouse Riders to come on here, they shouldn't last.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JFuckinP_@Jan 21 2007, 01:00 PM~7045992
> *dont need the molding but i do have 2 sets of quarter glass and a rear window    hit me up if interested
> *



pn me or call me how much


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 17 2007, 10:33 PM~7017712
> *THE LUCKY PART IS, THE ONES IN THOSE PICS ARE NON-BLEMS. I HAVE THEM STORED ON A WHEEL RACK NOW. I'LL GO TAKE SOME NEW PICS WHEN I GET A CHANCE TO GO BACK TO MY STORAGE.
> THESE WERE BLEMS, I SOLD ALL OF THEM.
> 
> ...



Give a youngin some info.Are BLEMS a recapped tyre or are they something eles?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jan 11 2007, 05:16 PM~6962894
> *This is a post for all the Glasshouse experts in here, im a newbie to the glasshouse world so bare with me, i have a few questions that i need some answers to. All the questions are directed to a 76 Caprice if this matters
> 
> #1 ive seen both color matched and chrome mirrors, are the year and or model specific?
> ...



We put a 78 or 9 Caprice rear end in my homies glasshouse and it went right in.We renforced it first and he runs 14x7 and can three wheel like no ones bussness.We found that with that rear end there is a ton of room for the rear end to tuck up into the wheel well for threeing or laying.

The best part is that rear end is not to pricey to find one to use in good shape.

Only lame part about that rear end is you need to get a drive shaft made up other then that it works just fine.

Heres a pic of the car with the 79 Caprice rear end.

Tuna's Glasshouse


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Another of Tuna's ride


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jan 21 2007, 05:56 PM~7046771
> *Give a youngin some info.Are BLEMS a recapped tyre or are they something eles?
> *


they are just tires with minor cosmetic defects, it doesnt mean they are unsafe, it is usually a cosmetic problem from the white wall cutting process, that can be fixed with white wall tire paint.

funny thing is, the defects are sometimes so small yet they are still blems, I've seen brand new 155-80-13 radials with worse problems than some of the 5.20's that are considered blems.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

CAPRICE REAR ENDS WILL WORK TOO???? I THOUGHT EVERYONE WAS USING THE CADDY REAR ENDS???


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 21 2007, 05:02 PM~7047575
> *CAPRICE REAR ENDS WILL WORK TOO???? I THOUGHT EVERYONE WAS USING THE CADDY REAR ENDS???
> *



WHAT ABOUT A 76 MONTE CARLO; WILL THAT WORK TOO?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

????? 76 MONTE??????? IAM GUESSING THATS THE SAME SHIT AS THE GLASSHOUSE THERE BOTH FULL SIZE CHEVYS??? BUT HEY WHO KNOWS???


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 21 2007, 06:58 PM~7047538
> *they are just tires with minor cosmetic defects, it doesnt mean they are unsafe, it is usually a cosmetic problem from the white wall cutting process, that can be fixed with white wall tire paint.
> 
> funny thing is, the defects are sometimes so small yet they are still blems, I've seen brand new 155-80-13 radials with worse problems than some of the 5.20's that are considered blems.
> *


I see thank you


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 21 2007, 05:02 PM~7047575
> *CAPRICE REAR ENDS WILL WORK TOO???? I THOUGHT EVERYONE WAS USING THE CADDY REAR ENDS???
> *


LIKE A GLOVE


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 21 2007, 07:02 PM~7047575
> *CAPRICE REAR ENDS WILL WORK TOO???? I THOUGHT EVERYONE WAS USING THE CADDY REAR ENDS???
> *



The rear end used was a 78 or 79 Caprice rear end.It was about an inch narrower(sp) then the glasshouse rear end on either side so about two inch's all togther.He used that rear end as it was a good deal and had new bearings and a new ring and pinion so it was a good choice.We reinforced it first before we put it in.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Jan 21 2007, 08:32 PM~7048260
> *LIKE A GLOVE
> 
> *


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

alot of nice rides up in here


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

finally a half decent day to work on the car.
i took the vinyl top off to find some rust(common)
did what i could but ran out of sandpaper.
hopefully there will be more nice days to work on it some more.

let me see if i can post pics.hmmmm


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 21 2007, 08:46 PM~7049196
> *finally a half decent day to work on the car.
> i took the vinyl top off to find some rust(common)
> did what i could but ran out of sandpaper.
> ...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice looking Glasshouse Spook


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jan 21 2007, 09:58 PM~7050224
> *Nice looking Glasshouse Spook
> *


x2 let us know if you need any parts or something for it spook.


----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT

something came in the mail the other day ill post pics later :biggrin: 

also got my plastic grill plated, ill post pics of how it came out


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jan 23 2007, 12:01 AM~7060091
> *TTT
> 
> something came in the mail the other day ill post pics later :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 *Can't wait to see that baller.* :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OHHHH PLATED GRILL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

post that shit up already johnny! :biggrin:


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 23 2007, 12:51 PM~7063264
> *post that shit up already johnny! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

PICSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

the suspense is killin me,post them pics,


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

No Pictures yet? hno: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WE WANT PICS


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

ahhhhhh someone cut my jugular i cant take this waiting. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt
hno: hno: Ya me acabe las unas. hno:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TEASING THIS LONG IS BULLSHIT!





BUT I HAVE DONE IT TOO


----------



## AHOUSE4ME (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 1 2007, 06:06 PM~6878012
> *http://mysite.verizon.net/resuqdor/desertdreamsc.c
> pulled the glasshouse out the garage
> and washed it
> ...


THIS BITCH IS BAD ASS ANY 1 HAVE ANY MORE PICS


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Here it goes.....


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

It's a shame all that gold leaf and pinstripping is burried under that candy. Would of looked much better if it were more visible. Besides that the car looks mighty fine, I specially like the new updated grill


----------



## regalsncaprices (Apr 17, 2006)

that bad boy is clean man


----------



## sevenonefourlife (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 16 2007, 08:20 PM~7006782
> *Ain't nothing like rolling on 5.20 13's.  Just ask those LIFESTYLE guys
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


THATS RITE AND THATS 13 INCH DAYTONS......REAL DAYTONS AND REAL 5.20's EDDIE63 LIFESTYLE C. C.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN STILL NO PICS???????? COME ON NOW


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

my homies 76.


----------



## AHOUSE4ME (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 25 2007, 11:52 AM~7082093
> *MAN STILL NO PICS???????? COME ON NOW
> *


sorry guys, ive been laggin with the pics, i work two jobs so i get home late, im off tonight so as soon as i get home from my first job youll get what you've been asking for

again i apologize for the delay


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 25 2007, 12:05 PM~7082224
> *my homies 76.
> 
> 
> ...


i love the color. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice76 (Jan 26, 2007)

need a lil help. will the rear end from a 1981 caddy fleetwood work on my caprice?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice76_@Jan 25 2007, 08:53 PM~7087022
> *need a lil help. will the rear end from a 1981 caddy fleetwood work on my caprice?
> *


yes


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

>>>>>>CLICK HERE<<<<<<<


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Smack! :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

That sounded like it hurt.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

again i apologize to you guys for the delay

heres what the grill looked like before


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

and heres some shot of the grill after i got it plated


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

And heres what arrived in the mail the other day :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:0 That grill should of been chrome from the factory :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 25 2007, 10:15 PM~7088730
> *:0  That grill should of been chrome from the factory :thumbsup:
> *


i think it was but i guess the chrome faded after so long, i wish it was metal, i wouldnt have had such a hard time finding a plater :angry:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

anyone got an extra eblem like this, it goes by the quarter window


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty+Jan 25 2007, 10:57 PM~7088510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT DID


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jan 25 2007, 11:11 PM~7088670
> *and heres some shot of the grill after i got it plated
> 
> 
> ...


*OK, I NEED DETAILS.....
WHO DOES IT?
HOW MUCH?
HOW LONG DID IT TAKE?*


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.G.D_@Jan 21 2007, 08:14 PM~7048119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn what size moonroof is that? and whats it come out of?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 21 2007, 09:46 PM~7049196
> *finally a half decent day to work on the car.
> i took the vinyl top off to find some rust(common)
> did what i could but ran out of sandpaper.
> ...



spook, you gonna run a bald top or get the top redone?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> spook, you gonna run a bald top or get the top redone?
> [/quote
> gonna go hardtop..im not too fond of vinyl tops.they hold moisture and rust.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2007, 02:52 AM~7090531
> *damn what size moonroof is that? and whats it come out of?
> *


thats a custom made piece. it doesnt open or close, the entire roof is see through. looks bad ass. 


He definitely has a GLASSHOUSE. Instead of a moonroof, he has a skylight!!!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Jan 25 2007, 10:55 PM~7088490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That thing came out nice Doggy, it's defenetly going to satand out in your Glass. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 26 2007, 12:15 AM~7088730
> *:0  That grill should of been chrome from the factory :thumbsup:
> *


and metal.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 24 2007, 10:58 PM~7077135
> *It's a shame all that gold leaf and pinstripping is burried under that candy. Would of looked much better if it were more visible. Besides that the car looks mighty fine, I specially like the new updated grill
> *


it would have looked better if they would have just clear coated this and stopped there.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jan 25 2007, 10:11 PM~7088670
> *and heres some shot of the grill after i got it plated
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the one you got from me?? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 26 2007, 10:55 AM~7092988
> *Is this the one you got from me?? :0  :0  :0
> *


that the same one  , thanks again


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 25 2007, 10:56 PM~7089277
> *OK, I NEED DETAILS.....
> WHO DOES IT?
> HOW MUCH?
> ...


Pm'ed


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 26 2007, 10:22 AM~7092715
> *That thing came out nice Doggy, it's defenetly going to satand out in your Glass.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks smurf, i really like the way it came out :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jan 25 2007, 10:25 PM~7088861
> *anyone got an extra eblem like this, it goes by the quarter window
> 
> 
> ...


so does anyone have one of these


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN THAT GRILL IS LOOKING PROPER  AND THE COLOR BAR IS BADASS HOMIES HOW MUTCH DID ALL THAT SET YOU BACK :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2007, 12:52 AM~7090531
> *damn what size moonroof is that? and whats it come out of?
> *


are those lace patterns on that glasshouse


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Jan 25 2007, 11:56 PM~7089277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:blue\'>*This is just my opinion, and i hope you Guys don't take it the wrong way, but Maybe some of the Info shared in here, like for example the plating of plastic should be kept confidential and only shared to GlassHouse Riders and people that are involved in our way of life via PM or personal e-mails, we don't want some of our precious info to land on the wrong hands  "Cough", "Cough" Lame ass D**K Dick Riders, if you know what i mean, call me a Hater i really don't care, i'm just speaking my mind. *


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 26 2007, 03:44 PM~7096336
> *This is just my opinion, and i hope you Guys don't take it the wrong way, but Maybe some of the Info shared in here, like for example the plating of plastic should be kept confidential and only shared to GlassHouse Riders and people that are involved in our way of life via PM or personal e-mails, we don't want some of our precious info to land on the wrong hands  "Cough", "Cough" Lame ass D**K Dick Riders, if you know what i mean, call me a Hater i really don't care, i'm just speaking my mind.
> *



x2


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 26 2007, 06:44 PM~7096336
> *This is just my opinion, and i hope you Guys don't take it the wrong way, but Maybe some of the Info shared in here, like for example the plating of plastic should be kept confidential and only shared to GlassHouse Riders and people that are involved in our way of life via PM or personal e-mails, we don't want some of our precious info to land on the wrong hands  "Cough", "Cough" Lame ass D**K Dick Riders, if you know what i mean, call me a Hater i really don't care, i'm just speaking my mind.
> *


amen. 


call me a hater too. Smurf, I got 2 good sources for chroming plastic parts. One day I hope to finish up on the info I was gonna send everyone. I will put something together that I can email. *I have a shitload of useful information for anyone with a glasshouse.* from weatherstripping parts and the places to buy it, to cross over parts info, and a ton of other info.

I will try to work on that in the next few weeks and finish scanning everything and I will put together a file that I can email, once I get it finished I will let everyone know, that way I can email it, DONT PM ME YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS YET, I WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW THE RIGHT TIME TO SEND ME THE PM.

But at least that way I can control who gets the info, and of course LOWRIDERS ONLY.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2007, 08:32 PM~7097693
> *amen.
> call me a hater too. Smurf, I got 2 good sources for chroming plastic parts. One day I hope to finish up on the info I was gonna send everyone. I will put something together that I can email. I have a shitload of useful information for anyone with a glasshouse. from weatherstripping parts and the places to buy it, to cross over parts info, and a ton of other info.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 26 2007, 07:44 PM~7096336
> *This is just my opinion, and i hope you Guys don't take it the wrong way, but Maybe some of the Info shared in here, like for example the plating of plastic should be kept confidential and only shared to GlassHouse Riders and people that are involved in our way of life via PM or personal e-mails, we don't want some of our precious info to land on the wrong hands  "Cough", "Cough" Lame ass D**K Dick Riders, if you know what i mean, call me a Hater i really don't care, i'm just speaking my mind.
> *


I hear you homie


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i agree with the homies smurf and tattoo


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 26 2007, 10:37 PM~7098917
> *i agree with the homies smurf and tattoo
> *


x1976


----------



## AHOUSE4ME (Jan 15, 2007)

found this in another topic the colors bad ass 
any 1 know what color it is or what shop did it :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 24 2007, 05:01 PM~7074709
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Hit up brn2ridelo on here it's his ride.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook+Jan 26 2007, 06:28 AM~7091079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the look of the vinyl tops when they match the color of the car but you have a good point. Luckily mine was burnt off by the sun before the moisture could kill my roof.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 26 2007, 04:44 PM~7096336
> *This is just my opinion, and i hope you Guys don't take it the wrong way, but Maybe some of the Info shared in here, like for example the plating of plastic should be kept confidential and only shared to GlassHouse Riders and people that are involved in our way of life via PM or personal e-mails, we don't want some of our precious info to land on the wrong hands  "Cough", "Cough" Lame ass D**K Dick Riders, if you know what i mean, call me a Hater i really don't care, i'm just speaking my mind.
> *


Why do you think I called you dogg


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 26 2007, 01:52 AM~7090531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is and it looks really good aswell :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

Paul wall aint got shit on that grill!! came out nice Groove



> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83+Jan 25 2007, 10:11 PM~7088670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnx holmes! yeah brutal for upkeep no question


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

theres a buddy that has a set of ol style 13x7 supremes with 155/80/13s.
he said hell sell them for 100 bucks.
im thinking of putting them on while i work on the glasshouse.
what do you think,,too tacky?
of course ill get some wires later on.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jan 25 2007, 10:11 PM~7088670
> *and heres some shot of the grill after i got it plated
> 
> 
> ...


shit is nice johnny! :thumbsup:

hit me up with the 411, how much $$$ :0


i thought u were gonna stop by my pad guey!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 27 2007, 12:46 PM~7101974
> *theres a buddy that has a set of ol style 13x7 supremes with 155/80/13s.
> he said hell sell them for 100 bucks.
> im thinking of putting them on while i work on the glasshouse.
> ...


YEA TO TACKY !!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 27 2007, 04:55 PM~7103405
> *YEA TO TACKY !!
> *


haha thought so,,whats up big j,


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AHOUSE4ME_@Jan 26 2007, 10:15 PM~7099338
> *found this in another topic the colors bad ass
> any 1 know what color it is or what shop did it :thumbsup:
> *


didnt think any 1 was interesed in my ride 
color from a 2005 chrystler 300c
the shops Miranda's Custom out of Pheonix AZ


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jan 27 2007, 12:39 PM~7101646
> *Paul wall aint got shit on that grill!! came out nice Groove
> agreed
> thnx holmes! yeah brutal for upkeep no question
> *



I am sure it is but it is super nice so what can a guy do :biggrin:


----------



## sevenonefourlife (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sevenonefourlife_@Jan 24 2007, 10:55 PM~7078477
> *THATS RITE  AND THATS 13 INCH DAYTONS......REAL DAYTONS AND REAL 5.20's  EDDIE63 LIFESTYLE C. C.
> *


just for the record, this is not my car.but 5.20's make your daytons look really nice


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

im gonna be picking up some OG premium sportways this week for the daytons :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

Whats up Glasshouse Ryders? Does anyone have lower body moldings, side window moldings, and rear window moldings for sale in good condition? For a 76 glasshouse


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 27 2007, 07:32 PM~7104320
> *haha thought so,,whats up big j,
> *


NOT A WHOLE LOT !! GETTING THE RIDE READY FOR SUMMER AND GOING TO TRADE SCHOOL FOR TRANSMISSIONS . THE GLASSHOUSE LOOKS NICE !!


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 28 2007, 04:28 PM~7110320
> *im gonna be picking up some OG premium sportways this week for the daytons :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76+Jan 27 2007, 11:39 AM~7101646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies, that shit wasnt cheap either, but when your trying to build something clean what is right.....Travieso ill give you a call dogg


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 28 2007, 04:28 PM~7110320
> *im gonna be picking up some OG premium sportways this week for the daytons :0  :biggrin:
> *


I saw a set of 5 OG Sportways at the Long Beach swapmeet today(14's), the dude was asking 500


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jan 28 2007, 06:54 PM~7111598
> *I saw a set of 5 OG Sportways at the Long Beach swapmeet today(14's), the dude was asking 500
> *


i got mine for free,almost :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> i got mine for free,almost :biggrin:


JUMP ON EM OR IMA GETIN THEM



[/quote]


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jan 28 2007, 07:54 PM~7111598
> *I saw a set of 5 OG Sportways at the Long Beach swapmeet today(14's), the dude was asking 500
> *


No invitastes cabron. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

From another Topic.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> JUMP ON EM OR IMA GETIN THEM


[/quote]
those whitewalls = :barf:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

wasup glasshouse fest ....


any1 when wraping a frame on a ghouse ever run a bar across the two pearches in the rear ...u know between the 2 cylinders for extra support 
i want to on my 73 but it seems there is no room for it ?any suggestions


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jan 29 2007, 06:02 PM~7120648
> *wasup glasshouse fest ....
> any1 when wraping a frame on a ghouse ever run a bar across the two pearches in the rear ...u know between the 2 cylinders for extra support
> i want to on my 73 but it seems there is no room for it ?any suggestions
> *


You mean a bridge, if so then yes, i had them put one in mine for added strenght.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

ihave skirts 4 71 76 impala ocaprice 4 sale


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 31 2007, 02:18 AM~7136076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugo_51chevy_@Jan 30 2007, 11:14 PM~7134620
> *  ihave skirts  4 71 76 impala ocaprice 4 sale
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 31 2007, 07:00 AM~7136503
> *HOW MUCH?
> *



$140 or obo


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugo_51chevy_@Jan 31 2007, 07:06 PM~7142011
> *$140 or obo
> *


 :0 DAMN THAT IS HIGH! 

DOES IT COME WITH THE MOUNTING HARDWEAR FOR THE SKIRT AND THE BODY?

IF SO THAT MIGHT NOT BE TOO BAD.

PICS.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 1 2007, 12:39 PM~7147963
> *:0 DAMN THAT IS HIGH!
> 
> DOES IT COME WITH THE MOUNTING HARDWEAR FOR THE SKIRT AND THE BODY?
> ...


I thought so too, just didn't want to sound like a hater :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 1 2007, 11:39 AM~7147963
> *:0 DAMN THAT IS HIGH!
> 
> DOES IT COME WITH THE MOUNTING HARDWEAR FOR THE SKIRT AND THE BODY?
> ...


i got some! through me a price! no hardwear


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

1976 glasshouse skirts, no chrome, no rubbers $$$50 buck per set. cali (562) la


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i got a set too, but i'm holdin off selling them biatches for the next GHouse i find


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 1 2007, 10:24 AM~7147400
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a tight ass ride


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

heres pics of my old 76 impala,basic 2 pump set up.
back in 1999.
pics are kinda messed up,,tried to take a pic of a pic.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugo_51chevy_@Jan 31 2007, 06:06 PM~7142011
> *$140 or obo
> *


damm homie good luck! i was trying to sell a set awhile back for 50.00 bucks shipped and noone wanted them.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JFuckinP+Feb 1 2007, 06:14 PM~7151203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

brn2ridelo i like the rear lock up on your ride


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

NOT MINE








BUT DOES LOOK LITTLE LIKE MINE


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

*the homie HARBORAREAPHIL still in search of some doors

hit me up if you got any info on a pair for his 76

southern cali*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUSSSS UP GHOUSE RIDERS ITS FRIDAY


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Feb 1 2007, 09:19 PM~7151909
> *damm homie good luck! i was trying to sell a set awhile back for 50.00 bucks shipped and noone wanted them.
> *


I got 6 nice pairs of them, usually they dont sell good.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.G.D_@Jan 21 2007, 09:14 PM~7048119
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anymore pics of this :thumbsup: i love this 1


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 1 2007, 10:01 PM~7154399
> *the homie HARBORAREAPHIL still in search of some doors
> 
> hit me up if you got any info on a pair for his 76
> ...


damn hows he been? havent seen him on here in a min.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 2 2007, 12:12 PM~7157533
> *damn hows he been? havent seen him on here in a min.
> *


he's kool he's been 'smurfin' on his 76

completely stripped, almost ready for paint, engine pulled, rebuilding it


i'll see if i can post some pics of his progress


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

4 sale, pm for more pic. [cali / la] (562)


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 2 2007, 06:51 PM~7160133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the one you where talking about? Looks Solid.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 2 2007, 04:48 PM~6884231
> *Now for some goodies.
> A Christmas Present from my Girl, She made my Holidays so special.
> 
> ...


*THERE IS ONLY ONE REASON WHY I WOULD QUOTE THIS.  :biggrin: *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 1 2007, 11:01 PM~7154399
> *the homie HARBORAREAPHIL still in search of some doors
> 
> hit me up if you got any info on a pair for his 76
> ...


right here homie. make the 5 hour drive to come get them.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

a few sneal peek pics of my 75!
frame off!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Painted the blocc.This is going to be the color of the car!
























this is the Old frame!new one is being worked on!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks to my homie Killa at BIG TIME Hydraulics in Portland!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

cant forget the extras I have for it! My homie at BALLIN AUTO In San Antonio is doing my interior!OG stiching wih Ostrige inserts!!!

























Thanks to all fellow glasshouse owners that have helped and givin me advise on my ride!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

wow, coming out real nice.cant wait to see it put together.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 3 2007, 08:34 AM~7163840
> *wow,  coming out real nice.cant wait to see it put together.
> *


thanks homie.Should be ready for the summer!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 3 2007, 01:52 AM~7163330
> *cant forget the extras I have for it! My homie at BALLIN AUTO In San Antonio is doing my interior!OG stiching wih Ostrige inserts!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice Rick


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

looking good psta!


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 1 2007, 10:02 PM~7153913
> *DID YOU EVER SELL IT
> 
> 
> ...


going through a divorce and have to sit on it for a couple months then i will probably dump it


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Feb 3 2007, 01:54 PM~7165370
> *looking good psta!
> *


Thanks homie!
I have wanted a glasshouse since I was a Youngster,this is my 1st one also.I just wanna come right with it!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*DAMN PSTA, LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE!!

OH AND THANKS FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THAT LINK. THE PACKAGE CAME IN THURSDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN MAN I GOTTA START WORKING ON MY CAR AGAIN ITS JUST IVE BEEN CHANGING JOBS N ALL AND I HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO DO SHIT TO IT :angry:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

I figured I would give my Glasshouse homies first shot at this.

I have a brand new color bar for sale. Its a Color Sonic, I am selling it with 2 lens screens, and the Color Sonic name plate/switch bracket. So you can use it with a full faced screen with the knob on the side or hidden on the backside, or normal with the name plate and knob on the front with the shorter lens and you can save the wider full faced lens as a spare. 

That way it can be used a few different ways. I have not drilled an accessory hole for the control switch yet, the normal area to drill the hole is on the side cover so that the knob is on the side and can be easily reached by the driver even with the color bar mounted under the passenger side of the dash. I will drill the hole for someone if they need it drilled, for for diversity I have left the it as is to appeal to a broad range of customers. Or for a slightly lower price I will set it up with the knob on front and I will keep the full faced screen.

Serious offers only please (which is the main reason I am posting it here first,  ), PM me for more details.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

WHAT UP EVERY 1 :wave:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 4 2007, 11:46 AM~7171261
> *I figured I would give my Glasshouse homies first shot at this.
> 
> I have a brand new color bar for sale. Its a Color Sonic, I am selling it with 2 lens screens, and the Color Sonic name plate/switch bracket. So you can use it with a full faced screen with the knob on the side or hidden on the backside, or normal with the name plate and knob on the front with the shorter lens and you can save the wider full faced lens as a spare.
> ...


O.k I know this is GlassHouse fest but a question on the color bar.What does the knob do?Is it a on/off switch do does it do something eles?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 4 2007, 10:44 AM~7170867
> *DAMN PSTA, LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE!!
> 
> OH AND THANKS FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THAT LINK. THE PACKAGE CAME IN THURSDAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie!
Glad to hear you got you a Nardi also!!It will be a nice touch to your glasshouse thats already on decc!!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

what's up RED....
i know its an on/of switch and i think it also controls the speed of how the lights react. i could be wrong but that's how the knob worked on the one i had about 25years ago.... but then again it wasn't a automotive color bar it was an in home color bar....


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 3 2007, 12:52 AM~7163330
> *cant forget the extras I have for it! My homie at BALLIN AUTO In San Antonio is doing my interior!OG stiching wih Ostrige inserts!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I still got thoes bumper guards. :biggrin: :biggrin: Will hook up.....someday.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller+Feb 5 2007, 12:27 AM~7176472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

think of it as the on/off switch and also like a "gain" control on an amp. it matched up to the input that is fed to it to find the optimum gain that will look the best and in turn, it speeds up and slows down the lights.


speaking of home color bars. I have an old color organ, instead of hooking up to the speaker leads, it has a microphone in it that picks up sound.



these arent good pics, but they kinda show how it works. the flash illuminated the entire screen, so its doesnt look good in the pics. Im gonna hook it up this week sometime and make a small video that I can upload and host on tinypic.com


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 5 2007, 01:52 AM~7177289
> *I still got thoes bumper guards. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Will hook up.....someday.
> *


yes we will.please dont sell them homie!I will get them!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, SMURF
*

:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Feb 2 2007, 08:05 PM~7160512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danm that thing is going to be fucking sick Homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks Smurf!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 5 2007, 01:10 AM~7177331
> *yes we will.please dont sell them homie!I will get them!
> *


No problem.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 5 2007, 11:22 AM~7178733
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, SMURF
> 
> ...


*
What's Cracken Big Dog, finally got a chance to take The GlassHouse Out yesterday :cheesy: Finally fixed the charging problem i had and took it for a Drive with the Family.  *


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Glad to hear its finally on streets :biggrin: :thumbsup: Grab any shots of it while you were out with the family ?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Heres some pictures i found browsing topics.  *










*Sometimes i like how the Bumper Kit looks, but most of the time i feel like they take away from the clean look of the rear of the Cars trunk. :dunno:.  *








:dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 5 2007, 10:58 AM~7179030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I have a 13in bumper kit for mine 
but wondering if i should but it on


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I THINK SMURF IS RIGHT THEY LOOK BETTER WITH OUT THE KIT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Feb 5 2007, 12:14 PM~7179194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
I think the Car doesn't need it, The body style of the GlassHouse is already clean and doesn't need that extra touch IMO, i've only seen 1 or 2 that look nice with it, but that's it. Maybe i'll just save mine for my 85 Fleetwood.  *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 5 2007, 12:49 PM~7179461
> *Yea, i'm debating that my self, i have a brand new in the Box E&G Classic Kit, but i doubt that it's going on the GlassHouse.*
> *
> I think the Car doesn't need it, The body style of the GlassHouse is already clean and doesn't need that extra touch IMO, i've only seen 1 or 2 that look nice with it, but that's it. Maybe i'll just save mine for my 85 Fleetwood.  *
> [/b]


personaly homie,I say dont do it.Your 76 looks off the chain already. They look good on some houses,but I say overall,I prefere them on Lac's!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 5 2007, 10:49 AM~7179461
> *Yea, i'm debating that my self, i have a brand new in the Box E&G Classic Kit, but i doubt that it's going on the GlassHouse.*
> *
> I think the Car doesn't need it, The body style of the GlassHouse is already clean and doesn't need that extra touch IMO, i've only seen 1 or 2 that look nice with it, but that's it. Maybe i'll just save mine for my 85 Fleetwood.  *
> [/b]


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 5 2007, 11:58 AM~7179029
> *Glad to hear its finally on streets  :biggrin: :thumbsup:  Grab any shots of it while you were out with the family ?
> *


*Danm Something's wrong with this server, i've been on here and didn't even notice your Comment Homie untill now, sorry.
Naah Homie, i will have some up soon, added a few more things to it(nothing major), so i'll post them up as soon as i get some shots.   
*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Oops forgot to mentioned that i GAS HOPPED the GLASSHOUSE down Alondra Blvd in Compton next to the little Airport, had my little Boy all trilled. :biggrin: He calls my Car "Bumper"(that's his word for hitting the switches) he just started pronouncing words correctly. :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 5 2007, 01:10 PM~7179621
> *personaly homie,I say dont do it.Your 76 looks off the chain already. They look good on some houses,but I say overall,I prefere them on Lac's!
> *


*Yea i had it for it, but now that the Car is almost street ready, i don't feel it as much. I think the Bumper Kits look better in boxed up trunks, like the Caddys or some G-Bodies. 
P.S.
I'm in no way hating on the GlassHouse Riders that already have or plan to have Bumper Kits on their Cars, this is just my opinion regarding my Car.  *


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 5 2007, 01:01 AM~7177307
> *the Glasshouse represents an era when people had green appliances in the kitchen, as well as color organs in their living room with disco balls, lol. And of course lowriders had color bars under their dash.  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


damn TAT, i remember then shits... that's bringin back some childhood memories...
i remember when my uncle got his quadrophonic stereo... we all thought that was the best thing ever a speaker in ever corner of the room... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 5 2007, 01:26 PM~7180724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 5 2007, 04:55 PM~7181009
> *damn TAT, i remember then shits... that's bringin back some childhood memories...
> i remember when my uncle got his quadrophonic stereo... we all thought that was the best thing ever a speaker in ever corner of the room...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I bought that one off ebay a few years ago, my dad had stuff like that when I was a kid. :biggrin: 

If you are interested in it, we can work out something.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I GOT SOME PICS I WILL BE UPLOADING SOON, I AM TAKING THE REAR END BACK OUT TO CHROME IT.......ALSO TO FIX THE WORN BEARING I THE DIFFERENTIAL. I DID INSTALL THE NARDI. LAST NIGHT AND IT LOOKED NICE IN THAT BROWN INTERIOR. MORE PICS TO COME YOU KNOW THAT ALREADY. 


IN THE MEANTIME TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK OF THESE....I AM THINKING ABOUT PICKING THEM UP.

http://www.hotchkis.net/cgi-bin/EDCstore.p...&catalogno=1811


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+Feb 5 2007, 01:46 AM~7177273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I thought but it is better to ask and learn then not ask and talk out your ass


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a home color bar 

Fun Lite 3 colors Blue, Red, Green








Automatically comes on when plugged in, Not for sale.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn if i only knew then what i know know, i would have never tossed the home color bar i had when i was a kids...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 6 2007, 04:37 AM~7187323
> *damn if i only knew then what i know know, i would have never tossed the home color bar i had when i was a kids...
> *


that one that Stickz just posted is bad ass.


if you are interested in mine, let me know.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 6 2007, 02:53 AM~7187333
> *that one that Stickz just posted is bad ass.
> if you are interested in mine, let me know.
> *


i'll think about it, but i know it won't go with anything in my house...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 5 2007, 09:44 PM~7184480
> *I GOT SOME PICS I WILL BE UPLOADING SOON, I AM TAKING THE REAR END BACK OUT TO CHROME IT.......ALSO TO FIX THE WORN BEARING I THE DIFFERENTIAL. I DID INSTALL THE NARDI. LAST NIGHT AND IT LOOKED NICE IN THAT BROWN INTERIOR. MORE PICS TO COME YOU KNOW THAT ALREADY.
> IN THE MEANTIME TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK OF THESE....I AM THINKING ABOUT PICKING THEM UP.
> 
> ...


Always a step ahead of the Game.
:cheesy:  :thumbsup: 

You know what i was watching the V8 channel out here, that deals with nothing but high performance Engine and suspension stuff, and they had some clean stuff that i think would work great with our Cars, they showed a Kit just like the one on the link you posted, they also had swivel bushings for the differential that i think would work great for our aplications, specially if you're planning to three wheel, i'll see if i can find a link.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 21 2007, 08:46 PM~7049196
> *finally a half decent day to work on the car.
> i took the vinyl top off to find some rust(common)
> did what i could but ran out of sandpaper.
> ...


WERE THE 13'S AT SPOOK ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 6 2007, 03:53 AM~7187333
> *that one that Stickz just posted is bad ass.
> if you are interested in mine, let me know.
> *


thanks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 7 2007, 03:14 PM~7200791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 6 2007, 10:33 PM~7195852
> *WERE THE 13'S AT SPOOK ??  :biggrin:
> *


all in due time killer. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 7 2007, 04:39 PM~7201583
> *all in due time killer. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MORE THAT 24HRS WITHOUT A POST??????????


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

sup fellas.....glad to hear the house has hit the streets Smurf!

i sold my rag house today after work! Dude came with the cash in hand and a flat bed and took the damn thing! :tears: 



as for now im just gonna put some finishing touches on my 64 Impala.....like all new batteries, door poppers, a new parking brake cable and possibly put some aircraft equipment in the trunk.  

i'll keep checking back on the glasshouse fest for sure to keep up with all the progress and rides! 

Thanks for all the help it was greatly appreciated!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 5 2007, 04:26 PM~7180724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice pic of "Quite Storm"

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Feb 9 2007, 12:11 AM~7215628
> *sup fellas.....glad to hear the house has hit the streets Smurf!
> 
> i sold my rag house today after work! Dude came with the cash in hand and a flat bed and took the damn thing!  :tears:
> ...


Thanks Homie, Good luck with the 64 i'm sure it'll look great when you're done. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GOOD LUCK WITH THE 64 HOMIE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 9 2007, 12:42 PM~7218291
> *GOOD LUCK WITH THE 64 HOMIE
> *


x2


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

not to thread jack.....but this is how it sits now....as you can see its been *smurfed* and is just about done!  

i included a pic with the rag house sittin next to it so its technically not thread jacking cuz there is a glasshouse in there in the background! ha :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Feb 9 2007, 02:19 PM~7219042
> *not to thread jack.....but this is how it sits now....as you can see its been smurfed and is just about done!
> 
> i included a pic with the rag house sittin next to it so its technically not thread jacking cuz there is a glasshouse in there in the background! ha :biggrin:
> ...


Looks Nice Homie, some skirts would really set that thing off.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

got em' in the garage.....but they rub when hitting the side to side or 3 wheel so i leave them off


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Feb 9 2007, 04:56 PM~7220359
> *got em' in the garage.....but they rub when hitting the side to side or 3 wheel so i leave them off
> *


You need to shorten the rearend, not that much feria for those type of Cars.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

i shortened it 1" from each side......and chromed it.....but when the car is locked up the ones side rubs......

i need to get the those trailing arms they are selling on here and remove the pan hard bar all together.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

allday whats up homie!?! hows everything homeboy!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 9 2007, 04:07 PM~7220445
> *You need to shorten the rearend, not that much feria for those type of Cars.
> *


WHAT IF YOU PUT IN A FORD 9" WILL IT STILL RUB ??


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

> *allday whats up homie!?! hows everything homeboy!*


sup big dawg!  

did you hear .....the rag house is gone man! Now I just got to get rid of these all gold deez and some other misc parts to get ready for the new little guy!

im gonna miss that drop top!

On a positive note....the car was gonna be sold to a DONK owner on Sunday but a guy out Temecula scooped it up before i could sell it to the other guy and he's going to make it a low low! He saved it from becoming a DONK! After talking to him for a bit sounds like he's got connections to restore it so it should be hitting the streets soon!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Feb 9 2007, 08:20 PM~7222267
> *sup big dawg!
> 
> did you hear .....the rag house is gone man! Now I just got to get rid of these all gold deez and some other misc parts to get ready for the new little guy!
> ...


i might be moving down to san diego next year. taking my glasshouse with me if i do. :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 3 2007, 08:34 AM~7163840
> *wow,  coming out real nice.cant wait to see it put together.
> *


Hey Spook...The weather was kinda of nice earlier this week... Did you get some more work done?? We need some more pics of the ride.... Get at me so we can throw a que like we use to....


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Feb 9 2007, 08:40 PM~7222455
> *Hey Spook...The weather was kinda of nice earlier this week... Did you get some more work done?? We need some more pics of the ride.... Get at me so we can throw a que like we use to....
> *


havent done too much more to it..yea lets que it up real soon.
hows the monte coming along mike.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Feb 9 2007, 06:31 PM~7220604
> *i shortened it 1" from each side......and chromed it.....but when the car is locked up the ones side rubs......
> 
> i need to get the those trailing arms they are selling on here and remove the pan hard bar all together.
> *


you will be fine if you just extend your stock panhard bar. add about 2 inches to the panhard bar and the running will go away, and the rear end will be more centered.

the only other way to set up the rearend is to do one of those sling shot uppers which is basically a fancy and extra strong form of a 58 impala rear upper control arm


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 9 2007, 09:55 PM~7222576
> *havent done too much more to it..yea lets que it up real soon.
> hows the monte coming along mike.
> *


Pretty much have the whole passenger side Primered along with the trunk and Roof... Im not a body man...so the shit is new to me...Trying to read as much as i can to learn. I want to go with a hard top instead of vynil, but you knw the gbody's have seams above the 1/4 window and I have to fill that in...but it's coming along... How bout next weekend? I was going to throw a que for a primo I haven't seen in a while, Couple of 20 packs some fajitas....Man I'm getting hungry already...Holla at you later spook


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Feb 10 2007, 10:59 AM~7225000
> *I want to go with a hard top instead of vynil, but you knw the gbody's have seams above the 1/4 window and I have to fill that in...
> *


clean that seam all the way down to the bare metal (it will either have lead and brass or it will have seam sealer and factory filler putty).

Once you get it clean go over the entire seam with 32 or 40 grit paper to rough up the surface really good, then clean the surface good with something like lacquer thinner.

there is a product made just for fitting in those seams. it is to be applied to bare metal and takes the place of lead, bondo, fiberglass reinforced filler, etc. And you definitely dont want to weld a patch in, that area of the car is designed to twist slightly, it you make it too rigid the body will end up getting wavy in that area. this works for all cars too. g-bodies, glasshouses, cadillacs etc.


http://www.evercoat.com/productDetail.aspx?pID=37


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

some local guy around here is selling this right here he says its a 76 but i cant tell if it has the right front end

































kind of hard to see but what you think


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 10 2007, 12:05 PM~7225256
> *some local guy around here is selling this right here he says its a 76 but i cant tell if it has the right front end
> 
> 
> ...


What's the right front end???...............Round headlights = Impala, Square headlights = Caprice. It looks like a Caprice to me.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

does this one have the squares


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 10 2007, 10:24 AM~7225075
> *clean that seam all the way down to the bare metal (it will either have lead and brass or it will have seam sealer and factory filler putty).
> 
> Once you get it clean go over the entire seam with 32 or 40 grit paper to rough up the surface really good, then clean the surface good with something like lacquer thinner.
> ...


Thanks Tattoo-76...Going to try the local body shop to see if they have this... 
Can I buy this online? 
Thanks again homie...
Big Mike


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Feb 10 2007, 12:51 PM~7225445
> *Thanks Tattoo-76...Going to try the local body shop to see if they have this...
> Can I buy this online?
> Thanks again homie...
> ...


any Evercoat dealer should have it, but to make it simple, order it online. Eastwood is a good source, if you order it there you can take advantage of all kinds of other useful products and tools. You can get alot of good ideas just for checking out their catalog and seeking some of the specialty tools they have.

http://www.eastwoodco.com/jump.jsp?itemID=...temType=PRODUCT

speaking of specialty tools, I but alot of little handy items from this company.

http://www.tptools.com/default.asp?mscssid...J7C67P448MC99F6

this is where I got my bead blasting cabinet, I have use that thing alot in the past 2 years and its still basically brand new, probably one of the most useful tools for a classic car owner, I have a huge one, but a smaller one would be just as good, they have the blasting cabinet market on lock down, their cabinets are far better than anyones even price wise.


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

i think even some of the early 1976 caprices came with the round headlights also......i guess it was depending on which month it was built in.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 10 2007, 12:36 PM~7225370
> *does this one have the squares
> *



If it is a '76 Caprice yes. It looks like a caprice to me.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Feb 10 2007, 07:13 PM~7227749
> *i think even some of the early 1976 caprices came with the round headlights also......i guess it was depending on which month it was built in.
> *


The '75 caprices had round lights. '76 impala had round head lights. '76 caprices have square head lights.


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

If any of you are rolling your glasshouses today i envy you. Must be nice


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 10 2007, 09:05 AM~7225256
> *some local guy around here is selling this right here he says its a 76 but i cant tell if it has the right front end
> 
> 
> ...


they sold this the same day yesteryday for 1200  should of got to it sooner


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Bump


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

I HAVE THIS '75 CAPRICE FOR SALE. I'M ASKING $3000, BUT ITS A STR8 PROJECT.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Anybody seen the Glasshouse "Hotwheel"??? I think it's a Johnny Lightning.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 10 2007, 11:05 AM~7225256
> *some local guy around here is selling this right here he says its a 76 but i cant tell if it has the right front end
> 
> 
> ...


I thought with this style of tail light it would only be a 76 Caprice?Or am I wrong


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Feb 11 2007, 11:49 PM~7236340
> *I thought with this style of tail light it would only be a 76 Caprice?Or am I wrong
> *


you are correct

75 or 76 caprice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 11 2007, 12:27 PM~7231814
> *they sold this the same day yesteryday for 1200  should of got to it sooner
> *



you was slippin.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

needed light bezels aswell as
chrome strips around grill just like this one has
my chromer closed his doors with my parts still in there
gone out of business or sold it dont know
just know my parts are gone can any 1 help


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2007, 12:45 AM~7236787
> *you was slippin.
> *


HEY SKIM SORRY ABOUT YESTERDAY. I'LL GET WITH YOU ON THAT.

AND DID YOU SELL YOUR CADDY?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAS ANYONE EVER HEARD OF THIS SHIT BEFORE????

http://alsacorp.com/products/killercans/kc...hrome_price.htm

LOOKS LIKE IT DOES WORK


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 11 2007, 11:52 PM~7236366
> *you are correct
> 
> 75 or 76 caprice
> *


That is what I thought forgot about the 75.Would that style of tail light only on the verts or did they come on the two and four doors aswell on the 75 caprices?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Feb 12 2007, 11:26 PM~7244637
> *That is what I thought forgot about the 75.Would that style of tail light only on the verts or did they come on the two and four doors aswell on the 75 caprices?
> *


the taillights that wrap around to the side of the quarter panel is 75 and 76 caprice (2dr, 4dr, ht, cv)

the 74 caprice and impala and 75/76 impala have the taillights that are on a single plane and are in the very rear only.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 12 2007, 11:18 PM~7245165
> *the taillights that wrap around to the side of the quarter panel is 75 and 76 caprice (2dr, 4dr, ht, cv)
> 
> the 74 caprice and impala and 75/76 impala have the taillights that are on a single plane and are in the very rear only.
> *


Thanks.I knew the impalas never had the wrap around tail lights which is to bad as I really dig on the wrap around tail lights.I dunno why but I really dig them


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 12 2007, 11:12 AM~7238943
> *HEY SKIM SORRY ABOUT YESTERDAY. I'LL GET WITH YOU ON THAT.
> 
> AND DID YOU SELL YOUR CADDY?
> *



MMMMM NO WHY? :0


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

^^^^^



> _Originally posted by bllr_@Feb 13 2007, 01:54 AM~7246234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

JUST FINISHED MY BOY PSTA'S GLASSHOUSE GUTS. O.G. PATTERN W/ A TWIST.









































[/quote]


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:0 spy pics of PSTA's shit! :0


:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 14 2007, 01:14 AM~7256388
> *:0 spy pics of PSTA's shit! :0
> :biggrin:
> *


wHATS CRACCIN HOMIE!
Im just trying to keep up with you guys!!!How you like it homie?
My homie Frankie(INDIVIDUAL TX RYDER) at ballin auto in Texas got down for me!!!
Im also going with suede in the headliner!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

ANY BODY GOT ANY HEADLIGHT BEZELS FOR A 76 FRONT CLIP THATS CLEAN AND LEFT REAR SIDE MARKER LIGHT METAL FRAME THAT HOLDS THE PARKING LIGHT. IF SO LET ME KNOW-


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2007, 01:36 AM~7246116
> *MMMMM NO WHY? :0
> *


SAW SOMEONE ROLLIN A WHITE FLEETWOOD IN LEWISVILLE WITH A SPOKED BUMPER KIT WITH AIR RIDE AND '20s :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> JUST FINISHED MY BOY PSTA'S GLASSHOUSE GUTS. O.G. PATTERN W/ A TWIST.


[/quote]




> wHATS CRACCIN HOMIE!
> Im just trying to keep up with you guys!!!How you like it homie?
> My homie Frankie(INDIVIDUAL TX RYDER) at ballin auto in Texas got down for me!!!
> Im also going with suede in the headliner!!


*   :worship: :thumbsup: That's fucking beautifull, I'm redoing mine Black, but no ostrich(spell) i aint balling like that :biggrin: Much props for the Homie, Next time i'm up North i'll make sure to hit you up. *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Anytime Smurf! You keep me motavated with yours homie!!
Thanks for the props!


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

Man Psta that interior is looking right. Your homie Frankie threw down


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 14 2007, 11:19 AM~7259140
> *Anytime Smurf! You keep me motavated with yours homie!!
> Thanks for the props!
> *


*
Thanks Homie that's humble of you, can't wait to see the progress on your Ride, You're going all out. :thumbsup: For The I.* :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice+Feb 14 2007, 11:31 AM~7259234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> JUST FINISHED MY BOY PSTA'S GLASSHOUSE GUTS. O.G. PATTERN W/ A TWIST.


[/quote]


:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

very nice job you can come and work with me :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD PSTA


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

man, I think 14's look soooooooooooooo much better than 13's on a glasshouse.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 14 2007, 01:30 PM~7260175
> *man, I think 14's look soooooooooooooo much better than 13's on a glasshouse.
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 14 2007, 01:30 PM~7260175
> *man, I think 14's look soooooooooooooo much better than 13's on a glasshouse.
> 
> 
> ...


*
Sorry Homie, to each his own but i think 13"s is the only way to go, IMO. I ride them and i love them. :biggrin: *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I have to agree with Smurf.
Not saying that the ones with 14's look like shit,cause they dont,but 13's look much better on a glasshouse!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 14 2007, 01:46 PM~7260297
> *I have to agree with Smurf.
> Not saying that the ones with 14's look like shit,cause they dont</span>,but 13's look much better on a glasshouse!!
> *




* :biggrin: 
Yes, please don't take my comment as Hating, specially since the picture used was of the Homie Dirtys Ride, i'm in no way hating on any of the GlassHouse Riders riding 14"s, it was my opinion on 14" rims period, i wouldn't roll anything bigger than 13"s on any LowLow i own or will own(except stocks) <span style=\'color:blue\'>my personal preference**.*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 14 2007, 01:46 PM~7260297
> *I have to agree with Smurf.
> Not saying that the ones with 14's look like shit,cause they dont,but 13's look much better on a glasshouse!!
> *


I THINK THIS IS THE ONLY CAR WHERE IT IS A VALID DEBATE. ANY OTHER CAR BEST BELIEVE I WOULD BE ON 13's. I FEEL THE 14's ON A GLASSHOUSE LOOK MORE OLD SCHOOL. EITHER WAY THEY LOOK GOOD. I'D PREFER THE 14's TO HAVE 5.20's EVEN THOUGH I AM ROLLIN ON SOME 175/70/14's FOR NOW.

LIKE MACK 10 SAID... 
*13's TO 14x7s CAN'T MISS!*

AS LONG AS IT AIN'T NO FUCKIN 20's, RIDE ON BROTHER!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 11 2007, 10:27 PM~7235585
> *Anybody seen the Glasshouse "Hotwheel"???  I think it's a Johnny Lightning.
> *


I got one but it was a "Hi-Riser" Donk. First thing I did when I got it home was put the Lowrider adjustable suspension on it.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 14 2007, 01:58 PM~7260390
> *I THINK THIS IS THE ONLY CAR WHERE IT IS A VALID DEBATE. ANY OTHER CAR BEST BELIEVE I WOULD BE ON 13's. I FEEL THE 14's ON A GLASSHOUSE LOOK MORE OLD SCHOOL. EITHER WAY THEY LOOK GOOD. I'D PREFER THE 14's TO HAVE 5.20's EVEN THOUGH I AM ROLLIN ON SOME 175/70/14's FOR NOW.
> 
> LIKE MACK 10 SAID...
> ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

EVERYONE HAS THERE OWN POINT OF VIEW BUT I LIKE THE 14'S ON THE HOUSE


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

found this info..onthe hotwheel sized g houses VV


the Hi-Riserz series from Motor Max 



















excuse the re-donk-ulas wheels :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKURT (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 14 2007, 12:38 PM~7260240
> *
> Sorry Homie, to each his own but i think 13"s is the only way to go, IMO. I ride them and i love them. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

so it begins,,stripping the car and sanding it to find any blemishes.will be primered black than block sanded,,fine touching than final black primer job.
found a little rust here and there but nothing serious.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

i dont know if tom's ever getting his internet back


but maybe we should all cut our internet off :roflmao: 

progress pics:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

how much do 76 caprice's go for on average


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 12 2007, 01:01 AM~7236915
> *needed light bezels aswell as
> chrome strips around grill just like this one has
> my chromer closed his doors with my parts still in there
> ...


I GOT THE WHOLE CLIP THATS 75 YOU NEED IT HIT ME UP,I NEED 76 HEADLIGHT BEZELS AND LEFT SIDE REAR MARKER LIGHT FRAME AND LIGHT.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 14 2007, 07:41 PM~7263640
> *so it begins,,stripping the car and sanding it to find any blemishes.will be primered black than block sanded,,fine touching than final black primer job.
> found a little rust here and there but nothing serious.
> 
> ...


WERE THE 13'S SPOOK ?? :biggrin:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Feb 14 2007, 07:53 PM~7263752
> *how much do 76 caprice's go for on average
> *


any one


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Feb 14 2007, 08:03 PM~7263814
> *any one
> *


3500.00 for a decent stock one.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

THANKS 2 JOHNNY (MR GROOVE) FOR HOOKIN UP THEM WHEEL WELL MOLDINGS  


CALL ME WHEN U GOT WORD ON THAT BODY SHOP DOGG!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Feb 14 2007, 07:55 PM~7263769
> *I GOT THE WHOLE CLIP THATS 75 YOU NEED IT HIT ME UP,I NEED 76 HEADLIGHT BEZELS AND LEFT SIDE REAR MARKER LIGHT FRAME AND LIGHT.
> *


iv got 76 square headlight bezels
ill trade for them 75 round 1s if they look like the 1s on the pic


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 14 2007, 01:25 PM~7260145
> *LOOKING GOOD PSTA
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

i also have side markers front n back both sides
i shaved off mine

13x7 only way to roll :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Clean as Fuck dogg :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 14 2007, 09:04 PM~7264400
> *THANKS 2 JOHNNY (MR GROOVE) FOR HOOKIN UP THEM WHEEL WELL MOLDINGS
> CALL ME WHEN U GOT WORD ON THAT BODY SHOP DOGG!
> *


ya saves dogg, any time, as soon as i head out to the body shop ill let you know


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Heres what happened to my glasshouse the other day, a wheel bearing seized up and broke the spindle..........Me and the homie smurf will be heading out the the junkyard the weekend to get a set of spindle from an 80's caprice(this way i wont have to grind the calipers of use spacers) im still not sure if im going with 13's or 14's though


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 14 2007, 11:10 PM~7265622
> *Heres what happened to my glasshouse the other day, a wheel bearing seized up and broke the spindle..........Me and the homie smurf will be heading out the the junkyard the weekend to get a set of spindle from an 80's caprice(this way i wont have to grind the calipers of use spacers) im still not sure if im going with 13's or 14's though
> 
> 
> ...


you can also use 80s regal


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 14 2007, 11:17 PM~7265680
> *you can also use 80s regal
> *


Im pretty sure i can, but i did some research at work and found out the 74 and 80's caprice(as long as its not a police model) take the same upper and lower ball joints, hardware kit, and pads, so i know i can go wrong


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

I also got these for sale, 4 water faucet handles, I found them in a box of spare hydraulics parts i had lyin aroud, i though id post up on here first

40 bucks for all 4 shipped


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> JUST FINISHED MY BOY PSTA'S GLASSHOUSE GUTS. O.G. PATTERN W/ A TWIST.


[/quote]
Looks good PSTA!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> JUST FINISHED MY BOY PSTA'S GLASSHOUSE GUTS. O.G. PATTERN W/ A TWIST.


[/quote]
:0


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> so it begins,,stripping the car and sanding it to find any blemishes.will be primered black than block sanded,,fine touching than final black primer job.
> found a little rust here and there but nothing serious.
> 
> Looking good spook... Hey I'll be qing it up This Saturday...give me a call...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKURT+Feb 14 2007, 07:51 PM~7263184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Matt Trakker (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey, mine's not a glasshouse but figured I'd post it in here anyway...

74 Impala Sport Coupe, original bright green color, no post hardtop with flat back window, basically what they used for those 74 Spirit of America Impalas with the red white and blue accents.

I took off the stock wheels for now and put some chevy truck rallys with rings and center caps, I have get some new wide whitewalls for these wheels, there were Riviera hubcaps on the car when I got it. I'm probably going to keep this one mostly original since it's kinda unusual, and find another one to do up the way I want to. I've got a lot of work ahead of me on the green one. Mostly body work.


























I'll try to get some better pics. My rear end is sagged, I've got new TRW Hef T Coils going in next week to raise it up and I'm putting the skirts back on, I like how it looks either way, but they belong to the car....


460 pages! Gonna take a while to read this thread....nice rides in here.

Smurf your car is clean!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 15 2007, 01:20 AM~7265698
> *Im pretty sure i can, but i did some research at work and found out the 74 and 80's caprice(as long as its not a police model) take the same upper and lower ball joints, hardware kit, and pads, so i know i can go wrong
> *


that is the best way to go with 13's. Im gonna do my homies Coupe Deville like that too, they all use the same ball joints, the tie rods will need to be adjusted, but other than that, its not big deal.


AND ANYTHING IS SAFER THAN DRIVING ON CALIPERS THAT HAVE BEEN GROUND DOWN, THEY CAN SNAP IN HALF UNDER REALLY HARD BRAKING.



BY THE WAY, Mr.Groove83, I SENT YOU A PM.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Matt Trakker_@Feb 16 2007, 01:51 AM~7275246
> *Hey, mine's not a glasshouse but figured I'd post it in here anyway...
> 
> 
> ...



well, since you have enough knowledge to know that its not exactly a Glasshouse, I am sure everyone will welcome you to this topic. its the stubborn people who no one wants around. your car looks very nice and clean, and even though that quarter glass rolls up and down, you can still be family, we need a good Cousin in the topic, lol, your car is close to a glasshouse, but its not quite a brother.



im sure I speak for all the Glasshouse topic homies when I say this, but its just nice to see one of the cars spared from being jacked up on 24" wheels!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 16 2007, 02:27 AM~7275623
> *well, since you have enough knowledge to know that its not exactly a Glasshouse, I am sure everyone will welcome you to this topic. its the stubborn people who no one wants around. your car looks very nice and clean, and even though that quarter glass rolls up and down, you can still be family, we need a good Cousin in the topic, lol, your car is close to a glasshouse, but its not quite a brother.
> im sure I speak for all the Glasshouse topic homies when I say this, but its just nice to see one of the cars spared from being jacked up on 24" wheels!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Matt Trakker_@Feb 15 2007, 11:51 PM~7275246
> *Hey, mine's not a glasshouse but figured I'd post it in here anyway...
> 
> 74 Impala Sport Coupe, original bright green color, no post hardtop with flat back window, basically what they used for those 74 Spirit of America Impalas with the red white and blue accents.
> ...


its nice and clean, im glad you didnt call it a .dare i say, [email protected]#k


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 16 2007, 01:21 AM~7275597
> *that is the best way to go with 13's. Im gonna do my homies Coupe Deville like that too, they all use the same ball joints, the tie rods will need to be adjusted, but other than that, its not big deal.
> AND ANYTHING IS SAFER THAN DRIVING ON CALIPERS THAT HAVE BEEN GROUND DOWN, THEY CAN SNAP IN HALF UNDER REALLY HARD BRAKING.
> BY THE WAY, Mr.Groove83, I SENT YOU A PM.
> *


ANOTHER THING THATS ALSO THE SAME, ARE THE WHEEL BEARINGS AND SEALS, THIS IS ALL GOOD CUZ IN THE END, WHEN YOU HAVE TO BUY PARTS YOU DONT HAVE TO ORDER PARTS FOR 2 DIFFERENT CARS


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

WELL I AM IN NEED OF A DRIVERS SIDE BUMPER FILLER FOR A 74 CAPRICE IF ANYONE HAS BOTH I CAN USE THEM THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Matt Trakker_@Feb 16 2007, 12:51 AM~7275246
> *Hey, mine's not a glasshouse but figured I'd post it in here anyway...
> 
> 74 Impala Sport Coupe, original bright green color, no post hardtop with flat back window, basically what they used for those 74 Spirit of America Impalas with the red white and blue accents.
> ...


*Thanks Homie, you can find most of my build in here.   

Nice Ride Homie, I wonder how those look with 13's and the skirts. Never seen one done up with those style quarter windows. Good luck with your build and you'll find alot of usefull information on here, alot of Good Guys in here too that will lend a hand or advise, unless you're building a D**K, then you're on your own, sorry. :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 16 2007, 02:21 AM~7275597
> *that is the best way to go with 13's. Im gonna do my homies Coupe Deville like that too, they all use the same ball joints, the tie rods will need to be adjusted, but other than that, its not big deal.
> AND ANYTHING IS SAFER THAN DRIVING ON CALIPERS THAT HAVE BEEN GROUND DOWN, THEY CAN SNAP IN HALF UNDER REALLY HARD BRAKING.
> BY THE WAY, Mr.Groove83, I SENT YOU A PM.
> *


*
Better start looking into doing that swap. :thumbsup: :biggrin: *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 16 2007, 10:05 AM~7277285
> *
> Better start looking into doing that swap. :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


WASSUP DOGG, YOU READY FOR SUNDAY? :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Feb 16 2007, 11:02 AM~7277249
> *WELL I  AM IN NEED OF A DRIVERS SIDE BUMPER FILLER FOR A 74 CAPRICE IF  ANYONE HAS BOTH I CAN USE THEM THANKS FOR THE HELP
> *


*Don't trip John I'm hitting the Yards this weekend with the Homie MR.GROOVE83 and i'll keep my eye out for some, if i find them i'll scoop them up for you.  *


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

THANK YOU


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 16 2007, 11:07 AM~7277296
> *WASSUP DOGG, YOU READY FOR SUNDAY? :biggrin:
> *


*Ya Sabes.  Hey Dog i think is time for you to get a screen name change 

:biggrin: * 

*Mr.Grooves74, just a thought. :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Feb 16 2007, 11:12 AM~7277331
> *THANK YOU
> *


*No problem Homie, i hope i can find them for you, about time i got a chance to return the Favors.   *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 16 2007, 10:13 AM~7277347
> *Ya Sabes.   Hey Dog i think is time for you to get a screen name change
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


I WAS JUST THINKING THE SAME THING DOGG, HOW ABOUT MR.74 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 16 2007, 11:15 AM~7277365
> *I WAS JUST THINKING THE SAME THING DOGG, HOW ABOUT MR.74 :biggrin:
> *


*Oops i just realized that i put 76 instead of 74, my bad Homie, dispensa no disrespect intended. :banghead:  
P.S
I think you can PM one of the MODS and ask them to change it for you, so you don't have to make a new screen name, maybe ask Tattoo, i know he changed his before.  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

GOT MY TAX RETURN TODAY, AND I JUST MADE AN APPOINTMENT AT SUNROOF PERFORMERS FOR NEXT THURSDAY :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 16 2007, 12:20 PM~7277411
> *Oops i just realized that i put 76 instead of 74, my bad Homie, dispensa no disrespect intended. :banghead:
> P.S
> I think you can PM one of the MODS and ask them to change it for you, so you don't have to make a new screen name, maybe ask Tattoo, i know he changed his before.
> *


I always PM Gary, he changes it for me.

I might be doing another change soon. :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 16 2007, 12:45 PM~7278268
> *GOT MY TAX RETURN TODAY, AND I JUST MADE AN APPOINTMENT AT SUNROOF PERFORMERS FOR NEXT THURSDAY :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Cant wait till all our glasshouses is done and hitting corners!!

baybe one day we can all get together at a bbq and take a pic with ALL our houses!!


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

What up Glasshouse Crew


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 16 2007, 12:23 PM~7278601
> *:thumbsup:
> Cant wait till all our glasshouses is done and hitting corners!!
> 
> ...


AMEN TO THAT HOMIE, THAT WOULD BE A SIGHT TO SEE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 16 2007, 01:23 PM~7278601
> *:thumbsup:
> Cant wait till all our glasshouses is done and hitting corners!!
> 
> ...


IN VEGAS!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 16 2007, 12:45 PM~7278268
> *GOT MY TAX RETURN TODAY, AND I JUST MADE AN APPOINTMENT AT SUNROOF PERFORMERS FOR NEXT THURSDAY :biggrin:
> *


Watch out Baller :0 :0  Is that the place in South Gate?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Feb 16 2007, 01:23 PM~7278601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*x2  
Hopefully some of us locally can get together and do a little something, we should plan something. I know there's quite a few of us out here in and around L.A  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Some pictures I found browsing other topics.*  

*Beautifull. :worship:*









*Another one.*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 16 2007, 01:40 PM~7279296
> *Some pictures I found browsing other topics.
> 
> Beautifull. :worship:
> ...


ARE THOSE CROSS LACED SPOKES IN THE FIRST PIC


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 16 2007, 01:32 PM~7279215
> *Watch out Baller :0  :0   Is that the place in South Gate?
> *


I SURE WISH I WAS BALLIN, I WOULDNT HAVE TO PINCHING PENNIES TO GET SHIT DONE ON MY CAR LOL....PURO PEDO DOGG, THAT SECOND JOB IS HELPING OUT ALOT, ITS EATING ME ALIVE BUT ITS HELPING ME ENJOY THIS EXPENSIVE LIFESTYLE :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 16 2007, 02:58 PM~7279495
> *I SURE WISH I WAS BALLIN, I WOULDNT HAVE TO PINCHING PENNIES TO GET SHIT DONE ON MY CAR LOL....PURO PEDO DOGG, THAT SECOND JOB IS HELPING OUT ALOT, ITS EATING ME ALIVE BUT ITS HELPING ME ENJOY THIS EXPENSIVE LIFESTYLE :biggrin:
> *


*Tas Pesado Compa. :biggrin:  *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 16 2007, 02:19 PM~7279087
> *IN VEGAS!
> *


sounds good homie!

We give a BIG FUCC YOU to all haters!!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

found this

:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hey guys, I was forced off LiL for the last weeks due to me movin and having no
internet in new appartment :angry: 

anyways - back on now with some pix of the glass...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

oh and yes.... the 13eens on the wall will be on there quick 



and guys - the new pix, finished rides and new projects in here are off the hook! :thumbsup: 

great stuf guys, serious motivation for my ride. juicing will start mid this year :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

glasshouse fest bumping along!! nice to see all the new houses for 07 coming together, PSTA good to see your on deck and things are rollin homie, interior looks good. also glad to see spook back with another house :biggrin: looks like a solid start bro..hooked to glass congrats on the new diggs, keep the progress posted up
groove ya they are 13 stage II zeniths with og 520s, since been switched up but there sitting inside here waiting for a re appearance someday haha, this is why my car was parked on the side of the road that day :uh: 








blow out on the highway with the 520, almost lost it into a ditch pretty close call..and to add insult to injury i ended up with an auto installed fat whitewall for the flat deck ride back to my shop :barf: :angry:


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Remember when money and things come quick they dont last most of the time and when you build one of these cars it is best to take your time and work hard so you can enjoy the fruits of your labor. look at what these fine young builders have created .mr smurf and mr dirty and all that have completed a hard car to build keep it up we need more dedicated brothers here thank you for building great looking cars


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Feb 16 2007, 04:52 PM~7280307
> *Remember when money and things  come quick they dont last most of the time and when you build one of these cars it is best to take your time and work hard so you can enjoy the fruits of your labor. look at what these fine young builders have created .mr smurf  and mr dirty and all that have completed a hard car to build keep it up we need more dedicated brothers here thank you for building great looking cars
> *


amen to that!
What most people dont know is that parts for Glasshouses are hard to find and when you do(ebay,collector,etc)they are not cheap.
They dont repop parts for these cars like they do Impalas.

Glasshouses were the reason I got into lowriding as a youngster,and with all the great work alot of the homies have put into their cars,I know i owe it to myself,and everyone building a glasshouse to come correct with mine!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

parts are definately an issue, was the main reason why I decided to dump $s in an all complete and niceOG ride.... and still I'm collecting like mad LOL.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Feb 16 2007, 04:52 PM~7280307
> *Remember when money and things  come quick they dont last most of the time and when you build one of these cars it is best to take your time and work hard so you can enjoy the fruits of your labor. look at what these fine young builders have created .mr smurf  and mr dirty and all that have completed a hard car to build keep it up we need more dedicated brothers here thank you for building great looking cars
> *


THANK YOU

I HAVE BEEN CRITIZED ABOUT NOT DOING A FRAME OFF RIGHT OFF THE BAT BUT, I AM ENJOING THE ROUTE I AM TAKING ON IT. LITTLE HERE, LITTLE THERE. THAT IS WHY I BOUGHT ONE IN THE SHAPE I FOUND IT. BEST BELIEVE THE FRAME WILL COME OFF AND THAT WILL A TOTAL TRANSFORMATION. I LOVE IT!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Feb 16 2007, 04:52 PM~7280307
> *Remember when money and things  come quick they dont last most of the time and when you build one of these cars it is best to take your time and work hard so you can enjoy the fruits of your labor. look at what these fine young builders have created .mr smurf and mr dirty and all that have completed a hard car to build keep it up we need more dedicated brothers here thank you for building great looking cars
> *


*Thanks Homie, alot of us would be lost if it wasn't for Homies like you that have been around and been building Cars for a while showing us the way and giving us advise, words of encouragement and support. 

Alot of this Cars are been build and finished thanks to the GlassHouse Fest, i've met and made alot of good friends inhere, from down the street to allover the states and the World like the Homie Hooked 2 Glass.
We give each other Hope and help each other out like no other Topic in LAYITLOW, we find and trade and buy Parts from each other and do all this with a good attitude, We have to make an impact with our Rides, out in a Lowriding circuit where GlassHouses are not a dime a dozen like other models. 
You can practectly build a 60s Impala from scratch and find almost all you need in a Catalog, you can Build a G-Body or a Caddy and find all you need at your local Junk Yard, but for us it's a fucking mission trying to find parts, we have to salvage what we have and not only make them work, but make them look good and presentable.

After all is said and done, getting compliments from the OGs in this Game and people that enjoy and love the Glass Lines is the best thing a Young Builder can get.
Just my 2.  *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 17 2007, 01:19 AM~7280500
> *THANK YOU
> 
> I HAVE BEEN CRITIZED ABOUT NOT DOING A FRAME OFF RIGHT OFF THE BAT BUT, I AM ENJOING THE ROUTE I AM TAKING ON IT. LITTLE HERE, LITTLE THERE. THAT IS WHY I BOUGHT ONE IN THE SHAPE I FOUND IT. BEST BELIEVE THE FRAME WILL COME OFF AND THAT WILL A TOTAL TRANSFORMATION. I LOVE IT!
> *



I can totally understand, same plans here  By the way - saw your vid on youtube, tight hoppin man


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 17 2007, 01:48 AM~7280664
> *Thanks Homie, alot of us would be lost if it wasn't for Homies like you that have been around and been building Cars for a while showing us the way and giving us advise, words of encouragement and support.
> 
> Alot of this Cars are been build and finished thanks to the GlassHouse Fest, i've met and made alot of good friends inhere, from down the street to allover the states and the World like the Homie Hooked 2 Glass.
> ...


I wouldn't have been able to put it any better, same thoughts over here - big props to you guys in here! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Feb 16 2007, 03:52 PM~7280307
> *Remember when money and things  come quick they dont last most of the time and when you build one of these cars it is best to take your time and work hard so you can enjoy the fruits of your labor. look at what these fine young builders have created .mr smurf  and mr dirty and all that have completed a hard car to build keep it up we need more dedicated brothers here thank you for building great looking cars
> *


VERY WELL SAID JOHN, ITS ALWAYS BEST TO WORK HARD TO GET THE THINGS YOU WANT, YOU ENJOY THEM ALOT MORE IN THE END, YOULL LOOK BACK AT THE HARD WORK YOU HAD TO GO THROUGH TO GET THEM

I WORK TWO JOBS RIGHT NOW SO I CAN HAVE ENOUGH MONEY TO PAY BILLS AND BUILD MY CAR, I LEAVE MY HOUSE AT 7:30AM AND I COME HOME AROUND 10 OR 10:30PM, THERES DAYS WHEN I COME HOME TIRED AS FUCK, I STILL LIVE AT HOME AND MY MOM SOMETIMES ASK ME _*"VALE LA PENA QUE TE ESTES MATANDO", *_I JUST THINK OF MY CAR AND TELL HER YES

I ALWAYS TELL MY SELF, IT WILL ALL BE WORTH IT WHEN MY CAR IS DONE

BUT LIKE THE HOMIE JOHN SAID
"it is best to take your time and work hard so you can enjoy the fruits of your labor"

THE THINGS WE DO FOR THE LOVE OF THIS LIFESTYLE QUE NO?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 16 2007, 06:26 PM~7280879
> *VERY WELL SAID JOHN, ITS ALWAYS BEST  TO WORK HARD TO GET THE THINGS YOU WANT, YOU ENJOY THEM ALOT MORE IN THE END, YOULL LOOK BACK AT THE HARD WORK YOU HAD TO GO THROUGH TO GET THEM
> 
> I WORK TWO JOBS RIGHT NOW SO I CAN HAVE ENOUGH MONEY TO PAY BILLS AND BUILD MY CAR, I LEAVE MY HOUSE AT 7:30AM AND I COME HOME AROUND 10 OR 10:30PM, THERES DAYS WHEN I COME HOME TIRED AS FUCK, I STILL LIVE AT HOME AND MY MOM SOMETIMES ASK ME "VALE LA PENA QUE TE ESTES MATANDO", I JUST THINK OF MY CAR AND TELL HER YES
> ...


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

daem a lot of love goin on in here uffin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whats up glasshouse homies! im still waiting on a good pinstriper to come do up the glasshouse,,,im itchin to get my ride put back together and hit the streets!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Feb 16 2007, 08:13 PM~7281641
> *whats up glasshouse homies! im still waiting on a good pinstriper to come do up the glasshouse,,,im itchin to get my ride put back together and hit the streets!
> *


yOU ARE IN THE 209?HIT UP THE DELGADO BROHERS IN SAN JO!
YOU WONT BE DISAPOINTED!


----------



## Matt Trakker (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 16 2007, 01:27 AM~7275623
> *well, since you have enough knowledge to know that its not exactly a Glasshouse, I am sure everyone will welcome you to this topic. its the stubborn people who no one wants around. your car looks very nice and clean, and even though that quarter glass rolls up and down, you can still be family, we need a good Cousin in the topic, lol, your car is close to a glasshouse, but its not quite a brother.
> im sure I speak for all the Glasshouse topic homies when I say this, but its just nice to see one of the cars spared from being jacked up on 24" wheels!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Thanks for the compliments man, I'm not an idiot haha. I've seen people call convertibles a glasshouse before... :uh: 

I've always just grouped all the cars together as 71-76 Chevys...I didn't realize that people here considered the 71-73 and 74-76 to be apart... I probably think like that because my car is like a sick cross between the two styles. I like being able to roll the back windows down...

Does anyone else here have a 74 or 75 Sport Coupe? 74 is my favorite year, it's the only year the Impala didn't use a modified or hand me down Caprice nose. I like them all though.

I would never make this a "donk", that shit is retarded, almost as bad as demo derbying the cars!
I'm going to keep it old school and original, I think I'll keep these rally wheels because they offered them as an option. Skirts are going back as soon as I get my new springs in.

I almost bought a 76 Impala coupe last year for 1400 bucks with nothing wrong, but some fool got it before I could test drive it and he ended up crashing it. I don't know if you guys realize but in New England there are almost NO 71-76 full size chevys, it's crazy! If I find another that is less rare than the one I have, I want to put some pumps in it.

Glad I found this forum, thanks for having me. We have a 71-76 yahoo group I'll have to post the link to when I get a chance.


----------



## Matt Trakker (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 16 2007, 10:03 AM~7277256
> *Thanks Homie, you can find most of my build in here.
> 
> Nice Ride Homie, I wonder how those look with 13's and the skirts. Never seen one done up with those style quarter windows. Good luck with your build and you'll find alot of usefull information on here, alot of Good Guys in here too that will lend a hand or advise, unless you're building a D**K, then you're on your own, sorry. :biggrin:
> *


I saw pics floating around of one on either 13s or 14s, I thought I had the pic saved. It might have been a 75 but pretty much the same car with a diff header panel.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 16 2007, 12:05 PM~7277285
> *
> Better start looking into doing that swap. :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


luckily, Im a fan of 14" wheels on the Glasshouses. Plus I have a decent little stash of NOS NON-BLEM 5.20x14 skinny white walls put away (that way when me and John become brothers, I will have them on my car already  )



> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 16 2007, 05:57 PM~7280345
> *amen to that!
> What most people dont know is that parts for Glasshouses are hard to find and when you do(ebay,collector,etc)they are not cheap.
> 
> *


I paid $8000 for my 76, but with a Glasshouse its better to buy it nice, very few parts are reproduced, so its best to make sure you got good parts to start with, AND ALL OF THEM at that.

The sad part with my car is, I am not using 80% of the original parts.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Feb 16 2007, 07:45 PM~7280961
> *daem a lot of love goin on in here uffin:
> *


this is the best topic on here. glasshouse owners have a brotherhood, no jealousy, no hating. everyone has their own different styles, likes and dis likes, but none of us criticize each others ride, we just offer each other help.

we keep the lowriding lifestyle in, and the d*#s out. jacked up cars are for jack offs. the only 20's we welcome are 5.20's!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 16 2007, 09:07 PM~7282462
> *this is the best topic on here. glasshouse owners have a brotherhood, no jealousy, no hating. everyone has their own different styles, likes and dis likes, but none of us criticize each others ride, we just offer each other help.
> 
> we keep the lowriding lifestyle in, and the d*#s out. jacked up cars are for jack offs. the only 20's we welcome are 5.20's!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: x2


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 16 2007, 10:07 PM~7282462
> *this is the best topic on here. glasshouse owners have a brotherhood, no jealousy, no hating. everyone has their own different styles, likes and dis likes, but none of us criticize each others ride, we just offer each other help.
> 
> we keep the lowriding lifestyle in, and the d*#s out. jacked up cars are for jack offs. the only 20's we welcome are 5.20's!!!!
> *


WELL SAID!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 16 2007, 09:07 PM~7282462
> *this is the best topic on here. glasshouse owners have a brotherhood, no jealousy, no hating. everyone has their own different styles, likes and dis likes, but none of us criticize each others ride, we just offer each other help.
> 
> we keep the lowriding lifestyle in, and the d*#s out. jacked up cars are for jack offs. the only 20's we welcome are 5.20's!!!!
> *


pure poetry,,nicely said.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

COMIN SOON


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 17 2007, 01:35 AM~7284136
> *COMIN SOON
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 17 2007, 06:07 AM~7282462
> *this is the best topic on here. glasshouse owners have a brotherhood, no jealousy, no hating. everyone has their own different styles, likes and dis likes, but none of us criticize each others ride, we just offer each other help.
> 
> we keep the lowriding lifestyle in, and the d*#s out. jacked up cars are for jack offs. the only 20's we welcome are 5.20's!!!!
> *



 agree 100% :thumbsup:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Feb 16 2007, 10:02 AM~7277249
> *WELL I  AM IN NEED OF A DRIVERS SIDE BUMPER FILLER FOR A 74 CAPRICE IF  ANYONE HAS BOTH I CAN USE THEM THANKS FOR THE HELP
> *


rear bumper fillers right?...what other cars would work.. im in need of both of them also.. ill be hitting up yards today and all day tomorow...looking for a few sets...


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 16 2007, 09:07 PM~7282462
> *this is the best topic on here. glasshouse owners have a brotherhood, no jealousy, no hating. everyone has their own different styles, likes and dis likes, but none of us criticize each others ride, we just offer each other help.
> 
> we keep the lowriding lifestyle in, and the d*#s out. jacked up cars are for jack offs. the only 20's we welcome are 5.20's!!!!
> *


 x1975.... i know you homies have seen me lurking in the shawdows of this topic, not knowing what im building..as some would say im some what a stranger..and i thank all of you for the tremendous help and knowledge that i have found through this topic..my drop top 75 is my bank..she drains every penny left out of me (after bills and family needs)...for example ive been saving a few bucks a week to buy a digi cam,to put up pics..then when i come up with a nice lil stack i end up debating, on the cam or parts for my raghouse..(my baby wins) 

thank you all for the help, advice, and pictures, they give me tons of motivation (as some would say) to *Smurf Tha Fuck Out*


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

im looking for a set of side molding for a 75 caprice ..if any one has pm me a price


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 17 2007, 12:35 AM~7284136
> *COMIN SOON
> 
> 
> ...


i miss my old glasshouse,


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Feb 16 2007, 07:43 PM~7281876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damm what shop is that?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 17 2007, 03:35 AM~7284136
> *COMIN SOON
> 
> 
> ...


You picked a hell of a body shop :biggrin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

*ATTN:*
ported vaccum switch, above water neck on intake do i need it, or could it be plugged..1975 caprice 350


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Feb 17 2007, 10:17 AM~7285370
> *ATTN:
> ported vaccum switch, above water neck on intake do i need it, or could it be plugged..1975 caprice 350
> *


plug it.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Feb 17 2007, 10:53 AM~7285257
> *I have angelo coming up ina couple weels ti do mine :biggrin:
> *


dont count on that to be 100%


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Feb 17 2007, 10:55 AM~7285572
> *plug it.
> *


does it affect anything? and whats it for


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 17 2007, 11:47 AM~7285773
> *dont count on that to be 100%
> *


awww bro why you gotta burst my bubble?? :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Feb 17 2007, 11:48 AM~7285783
> *does it affect anything? and whats it for
> *


i belive its fot the EGR system. someone correct me if im wrong..


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Feb 17 2007, 12:49 PM~7285795
> *awww bro why you gotta burst my bubble?? :biggrin:
> *


Would never do that homie,just being hoonest.Angelo is one of the top 3 strippers in the game,im just preparing you!
I hope for your sake,he comes through!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Feb 17 2007, 11:17 AM~7285370
> *ATTN:
> ported vaccum switch, above water neck on intake do i need it, or could it be plugged..1975 caprice 350
> *


THEY SHOULD HAVE THAT AT ANY DECENT PARTS STORE


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 16 2007, 11:45 AM~7278268
> *GOT MY TAX RETURN TODAY, AND I JUST MADE AN APPOINTMENT AT SUNROOF PERFORMERS FOR NEXT THURSDAY :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT.... that's gonna be off the hook homie....


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

damn, im getting teary eyed over here fuckers :roflmao:


:biggrin:


anybody wanna help me out with some fiberglassing? i built a center console for the '76 with gauges and cup holders, but wanted it fiberglassed, if anybody wanna help me do this shit let me know


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 17 2007, 12:30 AM~7284121
> *pure poultry,,nicely said.
> *


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 17 2007, 09:11 AM~7284915
> *i miss my old glasshouse,
> *


Don't worry spook I'm takin good care of her! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

damm what shop is that?



sams auto body Las Vegas, upinsmoke is painting it


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Someone messed up their Enzo's front bumper :0


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Groupie Luv


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 17 2007, 02:53 PM~7286030
> *
> anybody wanna help me out with some fiberglassing?  i built a center console for the '76 with gauges and cup holders, but wanted it fiberglassed, if anybody wanna help me do this shit let me know
> 
> ...


too bad I dont live in LA yet, I would help you out. I've dont alot of fiberglass work.


if you got any questions, feel free to PM me, I can walk you through the entire step, including hooking you up with some good links to buy quality materials and a couple of handy tools that will make the job turn out alot better and alot easier.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 17 2007, 10:40 PM~7288256
> *Groupie Luv
> 
> 
> ...


Why man why does it have a 75 "DONK" plate on such a beautiful car


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 17 2007, 11:40 PM~7288256
> *Groupie Luv
> 
> 
> ...




Fuck the plate.....................one of the mices glasshouses,,,,,,, 
:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

one of my homies glasshouse from PA..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 18 2007, 04:24 AM~7289245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice I like the simple clean look.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 17 2007, 09:41 PM~7288267
> *too bad I dont live in LA yet, I would help you out. I've dont alot of fiberglass work.
> if you got any questions, feel free to PM me, I can walk you through the entire step, including hooking you up with some good links to buy quality materials and a couple of handy tools that will make the job turn out alot better and alot easier.
> *


thanks J, i'll hit u up


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 18 2007, 02:10 AM~7289214
> *Fuck the plate.....................one of the mices glasshouses,,,,,,,
> :thumbsup:
> *



It surly is one bad ass GlassHouse


----------



## AHOUSE4ME (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AHOUSE4ME_@Feb 18 2007, 11:05 PM~7295723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight ride homie


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

BIG UPS TO THE HOMIE SMURF FOR HELPIN ME OUT AT THE JUNKYARD THIS WEEKEND, I GOT THERE A LIL LATE, BY THE TIME I GOT THERE, HE ALREADY HAD THE SPINDLES TAKEN OFF :thumbsup: 

THANKS AGAING DOGG!!, IF YOU EVER DO YOUR CAR ILL GET YOU A GOOD PRICE ON NEW CALIPERS AND ROTORS  , ILL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED ON THE SWAP


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 19 2007, 01:50 PM~7298497
> *BIG UPS TO THE HOMIE SMURF FOR HELPIN ME OUT AT THE JUNKYARD THIS WEEKEND, I GOT THERE A LIL LATE, BY THE TIME I GOT THERE, HE ALREADY HAD THE SPINDLES TAKEN OFF :thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS AGAING DOGG!!, IF YOU EVER DO YOUR CAR ILL GET YOU A GOOD PRICE ON NEW CALIPERS AND ROTORS  , ILL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED ON THE SWAP
> *


*Don't even trip Homie, what ever i can do to help just ask. That goes for the rest of the Homies in here.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ANYTHING ELES YOU AND SMURF FIND AT THE YARD


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AHOUSE4ME_@Feb 19 2007, 12:05 AM~7295723
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats my homies ride i think i have one of him 3 wheeling it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 19 2007, 03:03 PM~7299569
> *ANYTHING ELES YOU AND SMURF FIND AT THE YARD
> *


I left after i got my spindles, I know smurf hit up one of the other pick your parts and ran into a 73


----------



## AHOUSE4ME (Jan 15, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Heres an update on the spindle swap, it requires a little more work than i though

I forgot to research the lower ball joints on both cars, i figured since the uppers were the same, the lowers would be too :angry: anyway i have to ream the hole for the lower ball joint to fit one from a 74-76, the 80's caprice ball joint has a taper that not as wide, therefore a 74-76 ball joint wont fit

I talked a dude that i know from the old auto parts store i use to work at, he fabricates race cars and is always modifing different parts, hes gonna retaper the bottom hole to fit my lower ball joint and should be good to go :biggrin: 

Hopes this help the rest my glasshouse carnales who plan on doing this swap


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

you fukerz got me all teary eyed too....and i dont even have my raghouse anymore! :biggrin: 

the people on this thread are so tight that someone should make up some glasshouse fest t shirts to represent when at the junkyards and shows!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Feb 19 2007, 10:54 PM~7304287
> *you fukerz got me all teary eyed too....and i dont even have my raghouse anymore! :biggrin:
> 
> the people on this thread are so tight that someone should make up some glasshouse fest t shirts to represent when at the junkyards and shows!
> *


Travieso where u at homie :biggrin: 

Ill take one that says "Proud owner of a Glasshouse" :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

a big thanks to top dogg
for the trade on bezels
he's on outstanding dude
much respect


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Just got back from Cali. 
Thank you for the trade "BrnrideLo". It was great meeting you on Saturday, and thanks for advsing that you found my LRM articles interesting. 
PEACE


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 20 2007, 01:01 AM~7304373
> *Travieso where u at homie :biggrin:
> 
> Ill take one that says "Proud owner of a Glasshouse" :biggrin:
> *


or better yet

"Proud owner of a Glasshouse/Proud hater of a donk"


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

still debating if i should ad a bumper kit


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213+Feb 19 2007, 04:03 PM~7299569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Don't trip Big Dog, i've told you before when you had your Raghouse when ever you need a favor or an extra set of hands just let me know Homie, i'm not afraid of getting dirty and helping a fellow Low Rider out. That offer still stands Homie even if you've sold your Rag. I try to help the Homies out in any possible way i can, that's the way i am Dog.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN WHAT YARD WAS THE BIGBODY IN?????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 20 2007, 12:10 PM~7307244
> *MAN WHAT YARD WAS THE BIGBODY IN?????
> *


*It was at the bigger Pick Your Parts on top of the little hill.  *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Im sure this question has been asked many times but can a 76 clip be put on a 73?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 20 2007, 11:15 PM~7313729
> *Im sure this question has been asked many times but can a 76 clip be put on a 73?
> *


why would you want to


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Another pic of the homies Tuna's glasshouse


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 20 2007, 11:15 PM~7313729
> *Im sure this question has been asked many times but can a 76 clip be put on a 73?
> *


yes it can. i was actually gonna throw a 71 caprice clip ona 75. i was missing the bumper brackets tho. too lazy to go find them. so i sold the 71 clip.

i figured it would thro some people off when they saw it coming down the road :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 21 2007, 12:15 AM~7313729
> *Im sure this question has been asked many times but can a 76 clip be put on a 73?
> *


I think the biggest thing to over come would be the bumper brackets.Since the 73 has a blade type bumper and no bumper shocks and the 76 bumper is a boxed type with the bumper shocks


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 21 2007, 12:25 AM~7313791
> *why would you want to
> *


I like the look better.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Feb 21 2007, 12:50 AM~7313905
> *I think the biggest thing to over come would be the bumper brackets.Since the 73 has a blade type bumper and no bumper shocks and the 76 bumper is a boxed type with the bumper shocks
> *


hmmmm


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any 1 have any pics of 1


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 21 2007, 12:25 AM~7313791
> *why would you want to
> *


*I would think for the same reason alot of people change the front clips on 75s, 75 Rags and 76 Impalas for the 76 Caprice Clip. Alot of people like the square lights better than the round headlights, it's a matter of personal prefference.  *


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Feb 21 2007, 12:34 AM~7313844
> *Another pic of the homies Tuna's glasshouse
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 21 2007, 01:21 AM~7314115
> *hmmmm
> *


I am sure if you built custom mounts for the bumper would work as I have removed a good few front clips from glasshouse and a couple 73's an d they all seem to mount up the same just not the bumper 

You know I just thought are the doors alittle different though.I think the square headlight fenders have more of a flat peak where I think the 73 front end is more of a round peak?

I could be wrong but the door might not jive with the fenders from the sqaure head light front clip but I can say it is alittle foggy in my mind.

But I can say it should bolt up but the fenders :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Grabbed this one from the LIFESTYLE Topic, the Homie John.
:0 :0 *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 any one get hurt?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 21 2007, 01:16 PM~7317132
> *:0  :0  :0 any one get hurt?
> *


*Don't think so, the Homie John seemed to be in good spirit in the LYFESTYLE topic. *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 21 2007, 01:12 PM~7317106
> *Grabbed this one from the LIFESTYLE Topic, the Homie John.
> :0  :0
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 20 2007, 12:39 AM~7304708
> *still debating if i should ad a bumper kit
> 
> 
> ...



To me personally I think the E&G type kits are more 80's and newer looking but I have seen a few GlassHouses with them that looked good but usually they are the smaller kit, that one looks like a large kit.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 22 2007, 06:34 PM~7329616
> *TTT
> *


What's cracken Dog, did you talk to your Homie?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 22 2007, 05:35 PM~7329622
> *What's cracken Dog, did you talk to your Homie?
> *


Simon, he said he'll most likely have you pick up the 9 wire


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

UP


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DID HE HIT SOME ONE THE THE FWY??????


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

yes my glasshouse brothers i hit someone that had no buisness riding a motor cycle he lost control merging from the 605n to the 10 east i hit and pushed him for about 20 ft he went under the car it scared the shit out of me .In the 2 nd pic you could see where i backed off the motorcycle see the scrap marks .thankfully nothing happened to the guy and my car .story is when you drive your car be extra careful .SHIT HAPPENS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Feb 23 2007, 03:10 PM~7336888
> *yes my glasshouse brothers i hit someone that had no buisness riding a motor cycle he lost control merging from the 605n to the 10 east i hit and pushed him for about 20 ft he went under the car it scared the shit out of me .In the 2 nd pic you could see where i backed off the motorcycle see the scrap marks .thankfully nothing happened to the guy and my car .story is when you drive your car be extra careful .SHIT HAPPENS
> *


I KNOW I DRIVE MINE A LOT TOO (WHEN IT'S NOT DOWN) AND THERE ARE SOME CERTIFIED NUTS DRIVING ON OUR NATIONS STREETS AND HIGHWAYS


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Feb 23 2007, 02:10 PM~7336888
> *yes my glasshouse brothers i hit someone that had no buisness riding a motor cycle he lost control merging from the 605n to the 10 east i hit and pushed him for about 20 ft he went under the car it scared the shit out of me .In the 2 nd pic you could see where i backed off the motorcycle see the scrap marks .thankfully nothing happened to the guy and my car .story is when you drive your car be extra careful .SHIT HAPPENS
> *


thank GOD nothing happened to you, him or the glasshouse....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN THATS CRAZY MAN FUCKING POCKET ROCKETS SUM OF THEM GUYS THINK THEY GOT THE RIGHT OF WAY CUS THEY GOT A BIKE, HAHAHAH AT LEATS HE COULDNT SAY "I DIDNT SEE UR CAR" LOL A LAND BOAT LIKE THAT AND THAT CLEAN THATS PROBALLY WHAT HE WAS DOING DOZED OFF LOOKING AT THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

any one remember this car????????


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Feb 24 2007, 01:46 AM~7341192
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good homie keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

as you can see i just hooked up with photobucket


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Feb 24 2007, 02:15 AM~7341029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MENACE 2 SOCIETY??


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Feb 24 2007, 02:54 AM~7341203
> *looking good homie keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Feb 24 2007, 05:00 AM~7341209
> *MENACE 2 SOCIETY??
> *



Damn...you said it before I could.


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Feb 24 2007, 03:08 AM~7341218
> *Damn...you said it before I could.
> *


this car has never been cut,same car?


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Feb 24 2007, 05:39 AM~7341239
> *this car has never been cut,same car?
> *



It was a joke homie, we know that ain't the same car from the movie. :uh: By the way , nice raghouse homie


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Feb 24 2007, 04:56 AM~7341204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good luck with the inner wheel wells.


im saying this because, they need to be notched to clear the hydraulic cylinders, once the cylinder comes up past the a-arm and into the engine compartment the wheel well sits right above where the cylinder passes.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hey tattoo, do you have a pic of what your ride was like when u
innitally got it? Cause we seem to follwo same direction - get a
ride thats nice & complete to begin with and then... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*DAMN BIGG RAY, I SEE YOU HOMIE!*


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 24 2007, 07:49 AM~7341352
> *hey tattoo, do you have a pic of what your ride was like when u
> innitally got it? Cause we seem to follwo same direction - get a
> ride thats nice & complete to begin with and then...  :biggrin:
> *


the funny part is, my car still has less than 20,000 miles on it, and when I am finished building the car, about 75% of the original parts will be left over and not used.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 24 2007, 09:04 AM~7341670
> *the funny part is, my car still has less than 20,000 miles on it, and when I am finished building the car, about 75% of the original parts will be left over and not used.
> 
> 
> ...


you got souch a clene car to start with


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 24 2007, 10:04 AM~7341670
> *the funny part is, my car still has less than 20,000 miles on it, and when I am finished building the car, about 75% of the original parts will be left over and not used.
> 
> 
> ...


HEY JASON SHOOT ME A PM OF WHAT YOU ARE GOING TO BE GETTING RID OF....EXTRA PARTS NEVER HURT.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

damm lotsa work being done on them 'houses!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

you aint lying there DIrty.... can always use some extras


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 24 2007, 12:12 PM~7341939
> *HEY JASON SHOOT ME A PM OF WHAT YOU ARE GOING TO BE GETTING RID OF....EXTRA PARTS NEVER HURT.
> *


I need to put a list together. I am moving all my parts soon, during the move I will be separating everything that I need to finish the car along with making a list and putting all the parts to the side that I will be selling.


It might be 1-2 months, but dont worry, I will have a list.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 24 2007, 01:54 PM~7342610
> *I need to put a list together. I am moving all my parts soon, during the move I will be separating everything that I need to finish the car along with making a list and putting all the parts to the side that I will be selling.
> It might be 1-2 months, but dont worry, I will have a list.
> *


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 24 2007, 07:53 AM~7341533
> *DAMN BIGG RAY, I SEE YOU HOMIE!
> *


sup DIRTY,,,just tryin to catch up to the rest of you guys :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Feb 24 2007, 04:46 PM~7343232
> *sup DIRTY,,,just tryin to catch up to the rest of you guys :biggrin:
> *


CATCH UP.....SHIT, YOU PASSED ME WITH THAT ENGINE. I'LL SEE YOU NEXT WEEK.


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 24 2007, 04:40 AM~7341295
> *good luck with the inner wheel wells.
> im saying this because, they need to be notched to clear the hydraulic cylinders, once the cylinder comes up past the a-arm and into the engine compartment the wheel well sits right above where the cylinder passes.
> *


thanks for the heads up hommie. i have a 2nd set for when i'm ready to cut her


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 24 2007, 04:03 PM~7343298
> *CATCH UP.....SHIT, YOU PASSED ME WITH THAT ENGINE. I'LL SEE YOU NEXT WEEK.
> *


what you going to A.Z??????????


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY+Feb 24 2007, 05:24 PM~7343394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR, EXCEPT I WON'T LAND UNTIL SATURDAY MORNING, BUT I AM GONNA HEAD STRAIGHT TO THE SPOT TO HELP SETUP AND TAKE SOME PICS.


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

I remember that ride BIGG RAYY. it was for sale last year. that engine work is looking good :thumbsup: and the interior too.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

well guys i may become a proud owner of a glass house 75 caprice to be exact, wish me luck that i get it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Feb 24 2007, 06:24 PM~7343394
> *thanks for the heads up hommie. i have a 2nd set for when i'm ready to cut her
> *


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

anyone know of some one that can handle replacing/repairing my ragtop in texas


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Feb 25 2007, 12:15 PM~7347182
> *anyone know of some one that can handle replacing/repairing my ragtop in texas
> *


HIT UP TOP DOG 64 HE IS IN "MAJESTIX" CAR CLUB IN DALLAS (TOPICS IN LOWRIDER GENERAL). HE CAN POINT YOU IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION IF YOU FEEL LIKE COMMING TO DALLAS.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Feb 24 2007, 02:15 AM~7341029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Yea you beat me to it, i got there a day late  But it's coo i got his Hard Top. :biggrin: , Great Job Homie, Clean work on the Rag, it's turning out clean ass fuck.  *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 24 2007, 11:04 AM~7341670
> *the funny part is, my car still has less than 20,000 miles on it, and when I am finished building the car, about 75% of the original parts will be left over and not used.
> 
> 
> ...



How is it comming along?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

maybie this kinda bumper kit







:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 25 2007, 08:10 PM~7349917
> *maybie this kinda bumper kit
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YEAH!


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Got some color uffin: 












:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 25 2007, 08:36 PM~7349625
> *How is it comming along?
> *


slow, at a standstill for 2 more months, then its on, i will be on it full time, paint should be on the outside of the body in late summer.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 26 2007, 01:56 AM~7352916
> *Got some color  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE PICS OF THAT?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 25 2007, 07:10 PM~7349917
> *maybie this kinda bumper kit
> 
> 
> ...


now that's what i call a booty kit....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 24 2007, 10:04 AM~7341670
> *the funny part is, my car still has less than 20,000 miles on it, and when I am finished building the car, about 75% of the original parts will be left over and not used.
> 
> 
> ...


* :worship: :worship: This Car is/was one of the cleanest i've ever seen, Love that color combo, when i get ready to retire my Glass and go full show this is the Color i'm going with.  *


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 26 2007, 08:28 AM~7353392
> *ANYMORE PICS OF THAT?
> *


Theres more pics here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=321606


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

oldschool


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 24 2007, 05:22 PM~7343689
> *I BORROWED TATTOO's PATTERN FOR CUTTING THE FENDERWELLS, I'LL SHOOT YOU SOME PICS.
> 
> 
> ...



c u there dirty 


who else is going to PHX?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 26 2007, 11:51 PM~7360831
> *c u there dirty
> who else is going to PHX?
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 26 2007, 10:51 PM~7360831
> *c u there dirty
> who else is going to PHX?
> *


i would have liked to but too busy at work and getting house ready to put on the market by sometime in May


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 27 2007, 12:37 PM~7363789
> *
> *


YOU ROLLIN TO PHX?


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

What exactly do you need to convert 75 headlight to the 76 headlights? Is there any cutting involved or just bolt on? Thanks!


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*[quote=DUB28s,*Feb 27 2007, 09:58 PM~7368690]
What exactly do you need to convert 75 headlight to the 76 headlights? Is there any cutting involved or just bolt on? Thanks!
[/quote]






:uh: 
Nice try.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Feb 27 2007, 09:58 PM~7368690
> *What exactly do you need to convert 75 headlight to the 76 headlights? Is there any cutting involved or just bolt on? Thanks!
> *


IT IS IMPOSSIBLE, JUST GIVE UP AND SELL YOUR CAR.


YOUR WELCOME.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

LOL, keep em low


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> *[quote=DUB28s,*Feb 27 2007, 09:58 PM~7368690]
> What exactly do you need to convert 75 headlight to the 76 headlights? Is there any cutting involved or just bolt on? Thanks!


 
:uh: 
Nice try.
[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

HAHA YALL CLOWNIN NOW, ITS OK!
DUB28S IS FOR WHATS ON MY H2 I DONT PUT BIG RIMS ON OLD SCHOOLS. I AINT WITH THAT DONK SHIT.








I SAVED THIS GLASSHOUSE FROM A JACKASS. 








ITS BAGGED AND ON 14S NOW AND POWDERCOATED ONES TO MATCH ON THE WAY BEFORE YALL START CLOWIN ON THE BLACK SPOKES.


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

JUST GIVING PROPS TO THE GLASSHOUSE FEST


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Feb 28 2007, 12:09 AM~7370399
> *
> I SAVED THIS GLASSHOUSE FROM A JACKASS.
> 
> *



:thumbsup: it looks good now, post up some matching pics when you get em, nice work..youll need the front clip minus fenders hood more or less..slight trim to fit headlight bucket if i remember correctly


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

What up g-houser mad props on the best fest .


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> *[quote=DUB28s,*Feb 27 2007, 09:58 PM~7368690]
> What exactly do you need to convert 75 headlight to the 76 headlights? Is there any cutting involved or just bolt on? Thanks!


 
:uh: 
Nice try.
[/quote]




> IT IS IMPOSSIBLE, JUST GIVE UP AND SELL YOUR CAR.
> YOUR WELCOME.


U 2 must feel stupid rite about now!! dont judge da book by its cover!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s+Feb 28 2007, 01:09 AM~7370399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT DON'T MAKE ME FEEL STUPID......JUST DOING MY JOB.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> HAHA YALL CLOWNIN NOW, ITS OK!
> DUB28S IS FOR WHATS ON MY H2 I DONT PUT BIG RIMS ON OLD SCHOOLS. I AINT WITH THAT DONK SHIT.
> 
> 
> ...


*I stand corrected, but with a screen name like that nobody, specially in here(GLASSHOUSE FEST) was going to give you any Tips or How To's. Just my 2. 
WE'RE D**KS AND CARS ON BIG RIMS #1 HATERS.
 *



> :uh:
> Nice try.


U 2 must feel good about now!! dont judge da book by its cover!!
[/quote]

*Thank you for compliments. Didn't know you cared.  *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 28 2007, 08:57 AM~7371172
> *I STAND CORRECTED....YOU GET A PASS.
> IT DON'T MAKE ME FEEL STUPID......JUST DOING MY JOB.
> *



The offical patrol of glasshouse fest = Dirtysanchez423 :biggrin: 

It's a dirty job, but that is why you got the name  :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 28 2007, 12:01 PM~7372809
> *The offical patrol of glasshouse fest = Dirtysanchez423  :biggrin:
> 
> It's a dirty job, but that is why you got the name    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 28 2007, 07:57 AM~7371172
> *I STAND CORRECTED....YOU GET A PASS.
> IT DON'T MAKE ME FEEL STUPID......JUST DOING MY JOB.
> *


Job?? Being a hater?


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> *I stand corrected, but with a screen name like that nobody, specially in here(GLASSHOUSE FEST) was going to give you any Tips or How To's. Just my 2.
> WE'RE D**KS AND CARS ON BIG RIMS #1 HATERS.
> *
> U 2 must feel good about now!! dont judge da book by its cover!!


*Thank you for compliments. Didn't know you cared.  *
[/quote]
Hate on #1 HATER


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin: ive finally saved up enough pennies for some spokes.. :biggrin: but stuck on what size to get i want 14x7's but would like to keep my skirts, i really cant afford a rear-end swap  .. so what other options do i have, do 14x6s look all that different..



keep in mind im the brokest ragg house builder


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

JUST GO TO A JUNK YARD AND FIND A REAREND SHOULDNT BE THAT MUTCH, OR JUST GET THE 14X6


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Feb 28 2007, 12:47 PM~7373167
> *Job??  Being a hater?
> *


I HAVE SAID BEFORE THERE IS A BIG DIFFERENCE IN BEING A HATER AND NOT HAVING ANY LOVE FOR SOMETHING.

I AM NOT JEALOUS OF ANYTHING.....PERIOD

AND WHY DO YOU ALWAYS JUMP ON THIS "YOUR A HATER" SHIT BECAUSE WE DON'T GIVE A FUCK TO SEE WHAT YOU LIKE.....HOW ABOUT, THIS START YOUR OWN TOPIC AND POST WHAT YOU LIKE TO SEE IN IT AND GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE.

MY $0.02


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> *Thank you for compliments. Didn't know you cared.  *


*Hate on #1 HATER*
[/quote]

*Thank you, will do.*   



> :biggrin: ive finally saved up enough pennies for some spokes.. :biggrin: but stuck on what size to get i want 14x7's but would like to keep my skirts, i really cant afford a rear-end swap  .. so what other options do i have, do 14x6s look all that different..
> keep in mind im the brokest ragg house builder


*A few of the Homies in here Run 14x6s out back, me personally have no experince with them or any 14 inch Rim for that matter, but anything is better than Big ass Rims in our Cars. If that's what you want, go for it.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 28 2007, 01:48 PM~7373589
> *JUST GO TO A JUNK YARD AND FIND A REAREND SHOULDNT BE THAT MUTCH, OR JUST GET THE 14X6
> *


*DO THE SWAP....THINK LONG TERM AND LOOK AT THIS PIC.
<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06209Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
DO IT RIGHT OR YOU WILL REGRET IT LATER.*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Feb 28 2007, 01:45 PM~7373575
> *:biggrin: ive finally saved up enough pennies for some spokes.. :biggrin: but stuck on what size to get i want 14x7's but would like to keep my skirts, i really cant afford a rear-end swap   ..  so what other options do i have, do 14x6s look all that different..
> DO THE SWAP....THINK LONG TERM AND LOOK AT THIS PIC.
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06209Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


*
This is very true, even if you're not planning to have Hydraulics now, but maybe in the future you should do the swap, you wont spend that much on a rear end at your local Junk yard, Shit not all of us are Ballers, some of us have a regular 9-5, add bills and a Wife and Kid and there goes your Check. So take it slow one step at a time, it'll all be worth it at the end. :biggrin:  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHA YUP FOR REAL


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

fuckin dirty why did you go and do that...nice

i do plan on cutting mine.. as of now i do have the pumps just needing the plumbing and batteries..ill look into getting the swap done wut rear end works best? and what all will i be changing ..
thanx for the advice


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 28 2007, 01:49 PM~7373597
> *I HAVE SAID BEFORE THERE IS A BIG DIFFERENCE IN BEING A HATER AND NOT HAVING ANY LOVE FOR SOMETHING.
> 
> I AM NOT JEALOUS OF ANYTHING.....PERIOD
> ...


U n smurf wouldnt give dat ***** some info just cause u thought he had some 28s, now dats some MAJOR HATIN !!!! "never called u a hater b4 dat". I like wat i see here so i come here!


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> *Hate on #1 HATER*


*Thank you, will do.*   
*A few of the Homies in here Run 14x6s out back, me personally have no experince with them or any 14 inch Rim for that matter, but anything is better than Big ass Rims in our Cars. If that's what you want, go for it.  *
[/quote]
Enjoy!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Feb 28 2007, 01:58 PM~7373674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST BECASUE I PICK AND CHOOSE WHO I OFFER MY HELP TO. DOES NOT MAKE ME A HATER. GIVING HIM THE WRONG INFO WOULD....EXAMPLE. "CUT YOUR FRONT END OFF AND WIELD TNE NEW ONE ON."

GIVE UP ON CATEGORIZING US, NO ONE HERE REALLY VALUES YOUR OPINION WHEN YOU CALL US HATERS IN AN UNJUSTIFIED MANNER.


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

can you roll 13x7's with skirts and not have to mess with the rear end? i just picked up a 76 impala its going to the paint shop next weekend and i want to put some 13's on it. i also have 14x7 tru-spokes on 5/20's that are standard and not deep dish so i know those will work and look oldskool. I would rather have the 13,s though.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Feb 28 2007, 02:31 PM~7373868
> *U n smurf wouldnt give dat ***** some info just cause u thought he had some 28s, now dats some MAJOR HATIN !!!!  "never called u a hater b4 dat". I like wat i see here so i come here!
> *


*Yea and your point is? I don't give a fuck how you categorize me, you don't know me and even if you did i really wouldn't give a shit. 
We(The People On This Tread Not Only Dirty & Me) have stablished this understanding about giving Info to Fools That are Building Junk, oops didn't mean to give Junk a bad name, i mean D**KS maybe you should read a few pages back and see when we made this agreement. I don't mind helping my fellow GLASSHOUSE RIDERS and alot of them know it, So i can really care less if you think i'm doing some Major Hating. *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Feb 28 2007, 02:47 PM~7373952
> *i want to put some 13's on it. i also have 14x7 tru-spokes on 5/20's that are standard and not deep dish so i know those will work and look oldskool. I would rather have the 13,s though.
> *


*
This is a perfect example of how someone new comes out and asks for Help/suggestions from the GLASSHOUSE FAMILY. Alot of KEY words.
You're going to have to either swap your rear end for a narrow one or have your stock rear end shorten 1 1/5 on each side for clearence, I've heard of Daytons clearing real fine, but that all changes when you Lift your Car, you'll still have to do something to your rear end in order to have the skirts on and lift and lay. All this is for running 13x7s or 14x7s  *


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks for the info. here is an invite if you and your homies want to check out a carshow


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a set of 14x6 daytons & 14x6 chinas. The daytons clear by about 1/2 inch or more. The chinas clear by about 1/8 of a inch. Im going to either do like dirty & do the 10 bolt disk conversion or cut this ford 9" I have that has disks. But I have to finish remodeling my house :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 28 2007, 03:09 PM~7374115
> *I have a set of 14x6 daytons & 14x6 chinas.  The daytons clear by about 1/2 inch or more.  The chinas clear by about 1/8 of a inch.  Im going to either do like dirty & do the 10 bolt disk conversion or cut this ford 9" I have that has disks.  But I have to finish remodeling my house  :uh:
> *


ONE HOUSE BEFORE THE OTHER HOUSE


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 28 2007, 02:47 PM~7373953
> *Yea and your point is? I don't give a fuck how you categorize me, you don't know me and even if you did i really wouldn't give a shit.
> We(The People On This Tread Not Only Dirty & Me) have stablished this understanding about giving Info to Fools That are Building Junk, oops didn't mean to give Junk a bad name, i mean D**KS maybe you should read a few pages back and see when we made this agreement. I don't mind helping my fellow GLASSHOUSE RIDERS and alot of them know it, So i can really care less if you think i'm doing some Major Hating.
> *


***** u sound like a lil middle school bitch saying dat shit!! What kind of ****** ass shit is dat? U wont give somebody info cause they like bigger rims than u? I agree dat they look like shit [with a few exceptions] but dats some petty ass shit!!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Feb 28 2007, 03:32 PM~7374290
> ****** u sound like a lil middle school bitch saying dat shit!! What kind of ****** ass shit is dat? U wont give somebody info cause they like bigger rims than u? I agree dat they look like shit [with a few exceptions] but dats some petty ass shit!!!!
> *


*
Who sounds like a Kid, using words like *****, come on Bitch grow the fuck up and stop watching MTV Videos. Think what ever you want Little Bitch and yea Fucker that's the damn truth i wont give motherfuckers with D**KS on Big ass Rims the mothafucken Time, i don't work or own a shop so i don't make shit out helping motherfuckers with D**KS or Cars on Big Rims, i choose who the fuck i want to lend a helping hand to.  You're the punk bitch that always has to start some shit in our Topic, you've seen most of our Rides so you know how we Ride, if you have a problem Catch me anytime you see the GlassHouse Rollin, i don't hide from no one. Keep quoting me Bitch, i'm happy to see that i'm on your mind fucking Internet Thug . :roflmao: *


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

let him have it smurf & DIRTYSANCHEZ423 dont want any haters and [email protected]@ks in here just g-house sitting on some 13's & 14's and jucied up


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 28 2007, 03:46 PM~7374381
> *
> Who sounds like a Kid, using words like *****, come on Bitch grow the fuck up and stop watching MTV Videos. Think what ever you want Little Bitch and yea Fucker that's the damn truth i wont give motherfuckers with D**KS on Big ass Rims the mothafucken Time, i don't work or own a shop so i don't make shit out helping motherfuckers with D**KS or Cars on Big Rims, i choose who the fuck i want to lend a helping hand to.   You're the punk bitch that always has to start some shit in our Topic, you've seen most of our Rides so you know how we Ride, if you have a problem Catch me anytime you see the GlassHouse Rollin, i don't hide from no one. Keep quoting me Bitch, i'm happy to see that i'm on your mind fucking Internet Thug . :roflmao:
> *


 :0 DAMNNN


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 28 2007, 03:46 PM~7374381
> *
> Who sounds like a Kid, using words like *****, come on Bitch grow the fuck up and stop watching MTV Videos. Think what ever you want Little Bitch and yea Fucker that's the damn truth i wont give motherfuckers with D**KS on Big ass Rims the mothafucken Time, i don't work or own a shop so i don't make shit out helping motherfuckers with D**KS or Cars on Big Rims, i choose who the fuck i want to lend a helping hand to.   You're the punk bitch that always has to start some shit in our Topic, you've seen most of our Rides so you know how we Ride, if you have a problem Catch me anytime you see the GlassHouse Rollin, i don't hide from no one. Keep quoting me Bitch, i'm happy to see that i'm on your mind fucking Internet Thug . :roflmao:
> *


Dat time of da month huh? LOL


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 28 2007, 03:46 PM~7374381
> *
> Who sounds like a Kid, using words like *****, come on Bitch grow the fuck up and stop watching MTV Videos. Think what ever you want Little Bitch and yea Fucker that's the damn truth i wont give motherfuckers with D**KS on Big ass Rims the mothafucken Time, i don't work or own a shop so i don't make shit out helping motherfuckers with D**KS or Cars on Big Rims, i choose who the fuck i want to lend a helping hand to.   You're the punk bitch that always has to start some shit in our Topic, you've seen most of our Rides so you know how we Ride, if you have a problem Catch me anytime you see the GlassHouse Rollin, i don't hide from no one. Keep quoting me Bitch, i'm happy to see that i'm on your mind fucking Internet Thug . :roflmao:
> *


And i guess using da word homie is really mature where you r from rite?? lol


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

get out of here :angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Feb 28 2007, 04:23 PM~7374684
> *get out of here :angry:
> *


FUCKIN RIGHT!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*New Drink.  
Here are some Shots of TopDoggs Rag i stole from the Angelo Topic. *

:cheesy:  










 









*
Real Nice.*


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Feb 28 2007, 04:32 PM~7374290
> ****** u sound like a lil middle school bitch saying dat shit!! What kind of ****** ass shit is dat? U wont give somebody info cause they like bigger rims than u? I agree dat they look like shit [with a few exceptions] but dats some petty ass shit!!!!
> *


get the fuck out of here with that shit.

your gonna call someone a "middle school bitch" and use the word "******" WHO IS THE BITCH NOW??????


where are you from?? how old are you??


----------



## 75 RAGTOP (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Feb 28 2007, 01:45 PM~7373575
> *:biggrin: ive finally saved up enough pennies for some spokes.. :biggrin: but stuck on what size to get i want 14x7's but would like to keep my skirts, i really cant afford a rear-end swap   ..  so what other options do i have, do 14x6s look all that different..
> keep in mind im the brokest ragg house builder
> *



I think the cheapest rear end you can get is out of a 78 or 79 caprice.My homie and I put one in his and it is the cats ass and it is pretty cheap.

It will fit 14x7 with lots of room between the skirts and the wheel


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

any of the g-house rider need some upper and lower ball joints brand spakin new

for i think they will fit 74, but 75,76 they will i bought them for my 76 but i dont have it anymore


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Feb 28 2007, 01:58 PM~7374471
> *let  him have it smurf & DIRTYSANCHEZ423  dont want any haters and [email protected]@ks in here just g-house sitting on some 13's & 14's and jucied up
> *


yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Feb 28 2007, 12:45 PM~7373575
> *:biggrin: ive finally saved up enough pennies for some spokes.. :biggrin: but stuck on what size to get i want 14x7's but would like to keep my skirts, i really cant afford a rear-end swap   ..  so what other options do i have, do 14x6s look all that different..
> keep in mind im the brokest ragg house builder
> *


its not how much money you have
its how much heart you have homie
if it takes years then so be it
keep your head up and push on


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 28 2007, 10:24 PM~7379014
> *its not how much money you have
> its how much heart you have homie
> if it takes years then so be it
> ...


well said


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 28 2007, 06:42 PM~7375657
> *get the fuck out of here with that shit.
> 
> your gonna call someone a "middle school bitch" and use the word "******" WHO IS THE BITCH NOW??????
> ...


Da bitch is always gonna b u!! lol Im not gonna go back n forth with u cause is pointless


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213+Feb 28 2007, 12:48 PM~7373589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller+Feb 28 2007, 09:59 PM~7378048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is what keeps me coming back to this topic, you vatos dont know what you do.. the insperation you give to others from building your cars and giving advice, support, and encourgment.. thanx to all of you, im going thru with the rearend swap as soon as i can, i get a lot of support from my gurl..so i know she wouldnt mind me putting in extra hours at work to get it done..thanx homeboys...or who knows i may even get some feria today, it being my birthday..everybody likes birthaday money..


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Fo-sho one of the BEsT topic on LIL!!
Im proud to C apart of the glasshouse family!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt..+Mar 1 2007, 11:39 AM~7381523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* :biggrin: That's Gangsta.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt..+Mar 1 2007, 11:39 AM~7381523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 1 2007, 12:43 PM~7382103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My homie Big Mikes glasshouse!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Feb 28 2007, 02:47 PM~7373952
> *can you roll 13x7's with skirts and not have to mess with the rear end? i just picked up a 76 impala its going to the paint shop next weekend and i want to put some 13's on it. i also have 14x7 tru-spokes on 5/20's that are standard and not deep dish so i know those will work and look oldskool. I would rather have the 13,s though.
> *



TRU SPOKES :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

You motherfuckers are the shit is what my brother Bronson would have said keep on helping eachother out this is the best topic on here .good looking out for eachother.


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Mar 1 2007, 03:03 PM~7383171
> *You motherfuckers are the shit  is what my brother Bronson would have said keep on helping eachother out this is the best topic on here .good looking out for eachother.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Mar 1 2007, 03:03 PM~7383171
> *You motherfuckers are the shit  is what my brother Bronson would have said keep on helping eachother out this is the best topic on here .good looking out for eachother.
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*TTT
Clean 74.  *



















*Clean Ass 75 Rag.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt

*1 Nice GLASSHOUSE FOR SALE in the For Sale Forum.*

*74*


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 1 2007, 07:51 PM~7386578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 1 2007, 08:51 PM~7386578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GNC Gangzta_@Dec 3 2003, 12:13 PM~1360601
> *One 4 y'all
> *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Mar 1 2007, 04:03 PM~7383171
> *You motherfuckers are the shit  is what my brother Bronson would have said keep on helping eachother out this is the best topic on here .good looking out for eachother.
> *


AMEN/RIP

:angel: :angel:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

up 



















































Ok im done posting pics of my car till it finishes its make over


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino+Mar 1 2007, 09:51 PM~7386578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn that's a real Nice one Homie :thumbsup:, welcome to the GLASSHOUSE FEST.  *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

CLEAN glass house :thumbsup: 
































































[/quote]


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [B_@~
> *G-house74*,Feb 28 2007, 01:52 AM~7370735]
> What up g-houser mad props on the best fest .
> [/b]


IMPALA OR CAPRICE?.....POST PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Feb 28 2007, 01:47 PM~7373952
> *can you roll 13x7's with skirts and not have to mess with the rear end? i just picked up a 76 impala its going to the paint shop next weekend and i want to put some 13's on it. i also have 14x7 tru-spokes on 5/20's that are standard and not deep dish so i know those will work and look oldskool. I would rather have the 13,s though.
> *


14x6's will work homie.... my shits lifted, does side2side and 3 wheels just fine...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 2 2007, 08:52 PM~7394121
> *14x6's will work homie.... my shits lifted, does side2side and 3 wheels just fine...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM :0 :0 :0 
show pics of the whole car


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

look what i just won for $10.00
on ebay a 1:64 scale diecast 1976 caprice
















it will be gettin 13x7 and a new paint job


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Well I have been trying to buy a 61 rag basket case piece of shit from a guy and he finally said come get it so I put my glasshouse on ebay. I was telling the story to Dirtysanchez today, I keep getting calls from fools in Florida. I posted it here for $2000 and no buyers came thru but they keep asking me what I want for it cash, I been telling them $2600 because I know it will unfortunately get raised up on some big rims. Ive gotten offers for more than I was asking on here but fuck it, if its gonna get lifted, it wont be cheap. :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Mar 2 2007, 04:26 PM~7392427
> *IMPALA OR CAPRICE?.....POST PICS :biggrin:
> *


 1974 caprice Love 76's but there really hard to come by wish I still had my other glasshouse's but the jefa need a pad so I sold them But know am back to my addiction My first glass was 74 impala then 1975 caprice X2 and a rag 74 that I sold to final fantasy . Man I love this fest all you guys are firme and very help with each other i will be posting pics I have some of My old rides And some of My new one.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Impalas cc. Modesto


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

* SAVE THEM GLASSHOUSE'S JUST SAY NO TO DEMO DERBY'S & HIGHRIDER'S*


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 3 2007, 02:07 AM~7395239
> *look what i just won for $10.00
> on ebay a  1:64 scale diecast 1976 caprice
> 
> ...



Nope that's a '77. That what it says on the box :0 The box wouldnt lie....would it :dunno:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 2 2007, 08:52 PM~7394121
> *14x6's will work homie.... my shits lifted, does side2side and 3 wheels just fine...
> 
> 
> ...


nice....saw pics on sounddomain....can you get some pics of the set-up


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 3 2007, 04:38 PM~7398392
> *Nope that's a '77.  That what it says on the box  :0  The box wouldnt lie....would it  :dunno:
> *


yeah well you know :scrutinize:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHA I WAS LOOKING AT THAT SHIT TOO 77 :uh:


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Feb 28 2007, 03:48 AM~7370724
> *:thumbsup: it looks good now, post up some matching pics when you get em, nice work..youll need the front clip minus fenders hood more or less..slight trim to fit headlight bucket if i remember correctly
> *


THANKS MAN, I THOUGHT I HAD TO PUT SOME 13'S ON THE HUMMER FOR SOMEONE TO HELP ME. I CUT SOME OF THE RADIATOR SUPPORT FOR IT TO FIT.

THE PASSENGER SIDE IS CUT, THE DRIVER SIDE NEEDS TO BE CUT.








HERES A PIC OF THE 76 PARTS ANDNEW GRILL.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Going to look even better. Always liked the aftermarket grill that goes on a 75-76 adds a much cleaner look.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 4 2007, 01:17 AM~7401034
> *yeah well you know :scrutinize:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

from another topic


----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

here's mine.. :biggrin:


----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

here's some more going to look good when done..and do any fellow glass house rydas know where i can get that part that goes from the trunk to the back window. :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

damm big t! she looks a whole lot better from when i used to have her!


----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

i just cleanec it up a lil....i was going to sale it for 3,500 but i went to pomona swapmeet ..and got some shit so it's off to the paint shop :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big t on d'z_@Mar 4 2007, 09:11 PM~7407539
> *
> 
> 
> ...




looking good keep up the good work cant wait to see it done on here :thumbsup:


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

ALMOST DONE WITH THE '76 FRONT END SWAP.








DOES ANYBODY HAVE A DRIVER SIDE MIRROR THEY WANT TO SELL? NOT A CHROME ONE.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Mar 5 2007, 02:04 AM~7408660
> *ALMOST DONE WITH THE '76 FRONT END SWAP.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn nice front end


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0 nice stripes!











> _Originally posted by big t on d'z_@Mar 4 2007, 10:11 PM~7407539
> * know where i can get that part that goes from the trunk to the back window?
> *


someone on here has one for sale recently i think, maybe PSTA? i think it was plated

might have a drivers side sport mirror DUB28s will have to dig through some stuff n check


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Mar 5 2007, 02:02 AM~7408839
> *:0 nice stripes!
> 
> 
> ...


it was coast one, and yes its plated


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s+Mar 4 2007, 04:01 PM~7404530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Check ebay, i've seen a couple on there the last few weeks, i'll check the junk yards when i shoot over there and if there's one i'll grab it for you.   *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO 76 GLASSHOUSE THAT LOOKS LIKE UR OLD RIDE A LIL :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Mar 5 2007, 12:04 AM~7408660
> *ALMOST DONE WITH THE '76 FRONT END SWAP.
> 
> 
> ...




comeing along good :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

look at what i found for cheap


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-capric...100288341QQrdZ1



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/gm-nos-71-7...1QQcmdZViewItem


heres the sports mirrors that you are looking for
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1978-1985-M...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 5 2007, 10:15 AM~7410524
> *YO 76 GLASSHOUSE THAT LOOKS LIKE UR OLD RIDE A LIL :biggrin:
> *



i know just missing all the moldings


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

GOOD LOOKIN OUT "76 GLASSHOUSE"! SO THE MONTE CARLO MIRRORS ARE THE ONES THAT FIT ON THE GLASSHOUSE'S? DO THEY BOLT RIGHT UP OR YOU GOT TO MAKE NEW HOLES ON THE DOORS? THANKS! AND TO EVERYONE ELSE FOR THE PROPS!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Mar 5 2007, 04:07 PM~7412119
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT "76 GLASSHOUSE"! SO THE MONTE CARLO MIRRORS ARE THE ONES THAT FIT ON THE GLASSHOUSE'S? DO THEY BOLT RIGHT UP OR YOU GOT TO MAKE NEW HOLES ON THE DOORS? THANKS! AND TO EVERYONE ELSE FOR THE PROPS!
> *


*They'll Bolt right on, alot of the Fullsize 70's GMs used the same parts.   *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

I JUST BID ON THOSE MIRRORS. THANKS!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

4th Page. :dunno: 
ttt  

*Clean ass 74*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HEY I WAS THINKING CAN I PUT THE SKIRTS ON THE CAR WITH OUT THE HARD WARE????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 6 2007, 12:31 PM~7419634
> *HEY I WAS THINKING CAN I PUT THE SKIRTS ON THE CAR WITH OUT THE HARD WARE????
> *


*
Yea, use some bolts instead. I did that to mine, i'm not planning on taking them off very often, so fuck it i can do with out them. Plus i'm planning to hit the switches when i take my Car out, so i don't need them coming loose. If i need to take the Rims off, i'll just lock that fucker up. :biggrin:  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING SOMEONE TOLD ME JUST SCREW THEM ON ITS KOO LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Here's a few more pictures i grabbed from another tread. Enjoy. 
A big as props to LATINLIFE Car Club, they got some killer ass Houses and Rags. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Heres a 72 for the Homie Dress2Impress, That's always in here backing us up.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Few More.  *

*Bad Ass.*




























*Another of the Clean 74.  
*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN THE PINSTRIPE ON THE BLUE ONE IS BADASS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 6 2007, 01:34 PM~7420078
> *MAN THE PINSTRIPE ON THE BLUE ONE IS BADASS
> *


*If you look at it real good, you can see the same pattern as mine with a little changes, meaning Curly out of Long Beach did it, just look at the hood. *


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

glad you guys like my pics, there were some beautiful cars out at the show...










... and there are alot of clean rides in this topic... i'm always looking for new rides to feature on the site if anybody has a top-notch glasshouse who would be interested in being featured please PM me...


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

Anybody know where I can get a 74 caprice front grill/header panel/bumper?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i have a oddball request for my glasshouse homies, particularly those in the southern cali area...

im in need of a mariachi in the San Bernardino area of So-Cal, so if any of you homies can hook it up with some phone numbers, that would be good! thanks carnales!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

How far do you live cuz I know someone who does Mariachi!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Nevermind I read your post too quick.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Mar 7 2007, 12:36 AM~7425215
> *Anybody know where I can get a 74 caprice front grill/header panel/bumper?
> *


*
I have a number of a good one Homie, i have the Card at Home, so i'll shoot you the number tonight or tomorrow morning, they'll travel so location is not a problem.   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*This one is for some of the Homies that are considering putting a Bumper kit on their GLASSHOUSE (see right hand corner). :dunno: 
Something about the Bumper Kits on the GLASSHOUSES just doesn't seem right :dunno: IMO. *








:dunno:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 6 2007, 02:46 PM~7420626
> *If you look at it real good, you can see the same pattern as mine with a little changes, meaning Curly out of Long Beach did it, just look at the hood.
> *



YOU THINK CURLY DID IT?????


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

my glasshouse should be coming home tonite, ill try to post pics later on tonite :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

what was done to it? did the calipper plans work out at all?

post pix :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 7 2007, 12:54 PM~7428267
> *YOU THINK CURLY DID IT?????
> *


*I believe so, He did the Grey Rag from the same Club so i'm pretty sure he did that one also. He's pretty good.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Mar 7 2007, 02:38 PM~7429004
> *my glasshouse should be coming home tonite, ill try to post pics later on tonite :biggrin:
> *


*Where was it at Dog? Was it that place by my House? :0  *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

M&M ?!?


:0 :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 7 2007, 03:43 PM~7429616
> *M&M ?!?
> :0 :0
> *


*No, not yet. :biggrin: It wasn't at the Shop that's for sure.   *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 7 2007, 03:39 PM~7429582
> *I believe so, He did the Grey Rag from the same Club so i'm pretty sure he did that one also. He's pretty good.
> *


*YEAH THE HOMIE GETS DOWN HE JUST DID A COUPLE CARS FROM OUR K.C. CHAPTER AND HE IS HERE IN TEXAS RIGHT NOW DOING ONE OF OUR CADDYS. WHEN I PAINT THE GLASSHOUSE HE WILL BE GETTING MY CALL!*


----------



## LATINBLU (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 6 2007, 11:45 AM~7419735
> *Here's a few more pictures i grabbed from another tread. Enjoy.
> A big as props to LATINLIFE Car Club, they got some killer ass Houses and Rags. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## LATINBLU (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATINBLU_@Mar 7 2007, 04:53 PM~7430691
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 7 2007, 10:48 AM~7427825
> *
> I have a number of a good one Homie, i have the Card at Home, so i'll shoot you the number tonight or tomorrow morning, they'll travel so location is not a problem.
> *


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

The red Glasshouse looks good.


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

'76 FRONT CLIP IS FINALLY DONE. ALL NEW FRONT SUSPENION IS AT CHROMERS. REAR END IS GETTING CHROME AFTER I INSTALL THE FRONT.




























IS ANYBODY RUNNING A 700R TRANS WITH THE STOCK 400 ENGINE IN THERE GLASSHOUSE? IF SO DO YOU RECOMMEND IT?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Damn that glasshouse is nice!!!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

that front end is tight. nice ride


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 8 2007, 12:51 AM~7434126
> *Damn that glasshouse is nice!!!
> *


X2


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Mar 7 2007, 09:29 PM~7433015
> *'76 FRONT CLIP IS FINALLY DONE. ALL NEW FRONT SUSPENION IS AT CHROMERS. REAR END IS GETTING CHROME AFTER I INSTALL THE FRONT.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Fuckin Ride homie Love that front Looks like A fuckin hammer head shark KILLER!!!


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

god damn, was all the brightwork on the front redone? thats a bad lookin [email protected]!! :guns:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Mar 7 2007, 08:29 PM~7433015
> *'76 FRONT CLIP IS FINALLY DONE. ALL NEW FRONT SUSPENION IS AT CHROMERS. REAR END IS GETTING CHROME AFTER I INSTALL THE FRONT.
> 
> 
> ...




good job homie the G-HOUSE came out very nice :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Mar 7 2007, 11:29 PM~7433015
> *'76 FRONT CLIP IS FINALLY DONE. ALL NEW FRONT SUSPENION IS AT CHROMERS. REAR END IS GETTING CHROME AFTER I INSTALL THE FRONT.
> 
> 
> ...


is that grille custom? nice ride :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

man fuk, your ride turned out great! Love that new front 
how did the custom grill install, is the quality concerning fitment and 
machining good?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Mar 7 2007, 10:29 PM~7433015
> *'76 FRONT CLIP IS FINALLY DONE. ALL NEW FRONT SUSPENION IS AT CHROMERS. REAR END IS GETTING CHROME AFTER I INSTALL THE FRONT.
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 That thing came out super clean. :thumbsup:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Mar 7 2007, 10:20 AM~7427031
> *i have a oddball request for my glasshouse homies, particularly those in the southern cali area...
> 
> im in need of a mariachi in the San Bernardino area of So-Cal, so if any of you homies can hook it up with some phone numbers, that would be good! thanks carnales!
> *


*Sorry Homie couldn't find the fucking card :uh: , but i'll try to get you the number, How soon do you need it?*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN I GUESS CURLY IS BLOWING UP I DIDNT THINK HE WAS ALL THAT GOOD... CUS IVE SEEN SOME OF THE CARS HE HAS DONE AND MOST OF THEM HAVE THE SAME PATTERBS ON THEM???


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

THANKS TO EVERYBODY FOR THE PROPS!!! MEANS ALOT COMING FROM YOU GUYS WHO ALL HAVE BAD ASS GLASSHOUSE'S. YOU GUYS MIGHT REMEMBER THIS CAR WHEN IT WAS ON 24'S ON THAT BULLSHIT ASS MAGAZINE "SWRV". IM GLAD I SAVED IT, INTERIOR AND PAINT IS ALL ORIGINAL WITH 32,000 MILES.



> _Originally posted by Maiden 76+Mar 8 2007, 02:07 AM~7434372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS! YEA QUALITY IS GREAT AND SCEWS IN JUST LIKE THE FACTORY GRILLE. THE TWO LOWER ONES TOO.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Mar 8 2007, 01:09 PM~7436743
> *THANKS TO EVERYBODY FOR THE PROPS!!! MEANS ALOT COMING FROM YOU GUYS WHO ALL HAVE BAD ASS GLASSHOUSE'S. YOU GUYS MIGHT REMEMBER THIS CAR WHEN IT WAS ON 24'S ON THAT BULLSHIT ASS MAGAZINE "SWRV". IM GLAD I SAVED IT, INTERIOR AND PAINT IS ALL ORIGINAL WITH 32,000 MILES.
> THANKS!, YEA I CHROMED ALL THE FRONT TRIM EXCEPT THE HEADLIGHT BEZELS, BUT I GOT A EXTRA PAIR IM SENDING OFF SOON.
> THANKS! YEA CUSTOM MADE FROM A PARTER OF MINE HERE IN CASHVILLE, TENN.
> ...


*Damn i didn't know there was MEXICANS(RAZA) in TENN.* :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 That's sexy!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN THAT SUCKS I CANT SEE THE PICS?????


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 8 2007, 01:13 PM~7436754
> *Damn i didn't know there was MEXICANS(RAZA) in TENN. :biggrin:
> *


SOMOS POCOS PERO LOCOS!!! uffin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Mar 8 2007, 01:44 PM~7436956
> *SOMOS POCOS PERO LOCOS!!! uffin:
> *


  
*Trucha con los KKKs. j/k :biggrin: *


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Mar 7 2007, 08:29 PM~7433015
> *'76 FRONT CLIP IS FINALLY DONE. ALL NEW FRONT SUSPENION IS AT CHROMERS. REAR END IS GETTING CHROME AFTER I INSTALL THE FRONT.
> 
> 
> ...


:worship::worship:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Mar 7 2007, 02:38 PM~7429004
> *my glasshouse should be coming home tonite, ill try to post pics later on tonite :biggrin:
> *


*
What happened to the Pictures Compa? hno: *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Mar 8 2007, 01:09 PM~7436743
> *THANKS TO EVERYBODY FOR THE PROPS!!! MEANS ALOT COMING FROM YOU GUYS WHO ALL HAVE BAD ASS GLASSHOUSE'S. YOU GUYS MIGHT REMEMBER THIS CAR WHEN IT WAS ON 24'S ON THAT BULLSHIT ASS MAGAZINE "SWRV". IM GLAD I SAVED IT, INTERIOR AND PAINT IS ALL ORIGINAL WITH 32,000 MILES.
> THANKS!, YEA I CHROMED ALL THE FRONT TRIM EXCEPT THE HEADLIGHT BEZELS, BUT I GOT A EXTRA PAIR IM SENDING OFF SOON.
> THANKS! YEA CUSTOM MADE FROM A PARTER OF MINE HERE IN CASHVILLE, TENN.
> ...


DAMN!I was just looking at that the other day! I had a feeling they were the same car!!
either way it looked good,but 100X's better with the 13's homie!!!


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 8 2007, 02:50 PM~7437357
> *
> Trucha con los KKKs. j/k :biggrin:
> *


SHIT, THEY BETTER WATCH OUT FOR US!! MI RAZA ES MALDITA!! :biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

Anybody have the chrome mouldings that are placed between the light bezels and grill for a 76 caprice. Stock will do, I'll just get them chromed.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 8 2007, 10:11 AM~7436204
> *Sorry Homie couldn't find the fucking card :uh: , but i'll try to get you the number, How soon do you need it?
> *


before may 3rd :biggrin: 

DUB28s...clean fucking glasshouse homie!! motherfucker looks hard layed out!


----------



## caprice76 (Jan 26, 2007)

i gotta ?i was hoping to get some help on. i need to replace my rear floor boards but they dont make reproductions. will i have to make them from scratch or will they fit of of another car? ex.. 70 impala thanks ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I THINK 71-76 SHOULD WORK MAYBE WITH A LIL CUT N PASTE HERE AND THERE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Mar 8 2007, 08:32 PM~7439635
> *SHIT, THEY BETTER WATCH OUT FOR US!! MI RAZA ES MALDITA!! :biggrin:
> *


  
*
Hey Homie i hope you don't mind, i told this Guy to cantact you on PM about Filming Your Car, he's looking for Lowriders in TN.  

Here's his tread(click on the Link).
*
*Need to film a Lowrider!, hard time finding anything in Nashville*


----------



## caprice76 (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks


----------



## LATINBLU (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 7 2007, 11:54 AM~7428267
> *YOU THINK CURLY DID IT?????
> *


 :nono: it was done by one of the best MIKE LAMBERSON


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 7 2007, 02:37 PM~7429554
> *what was done to it? did the calipper plans work out at all?
> 
> post pix :biggrin:
> ...


unfortunately the swap wasnt as easy as everyone thought, in order for it to work i would have to use the whole front suspension off of the 80's caprice, in other words just swaping the spindles wont be enough, lower ball joints and tie rod ends are bigger on our cars(glasshouses) than on the 80's caprice

So i said forget it and picked up a spindle for my car from the junk yard


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 7 2007, 02:40 PM~7429594
> *Where was it at Dog? Was it that place by my House? :0
> *


Yes sir :biggrin: 

for those that dont know which place we're talking about, it was at sunroof performers, it was getting a 42 inch moonroof put in :biggrin: 

sorry for the delay but heres some shots of it


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Mar 9 2007, 11:45 PM~7448645
> *Yes sir :biggrin:
> 
> for those that dont know which place we're talking about, it was at sunroof performers, it was getting a 42 inch moonroof put in :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 bad ass!!! how much was the whole setup with installating running you?? im thinking of a 44 for mine next winter. :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Mar 9 2007, 11:53 PM~7448680
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  bad ass!!! how much was the whole setup with installating running you?? im thinking of a 44 for mine next winter. :biggrin:
> *


PM'ed


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Mar 9 2007, 10:45 PM~7448645
> *Yes sir :biggrin:
> 
> for those that dont know which place we're talking about, it was at sunroof performers, it was getting a 42 inch moonroof put in :biggrin:
> ...



car looking mr groove and that sun looks sweat on their you need ball joints upper and lowers their bran new


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Mar 10 2007, 06:40 AM~7449568
> *
> 
> 
> ...




car looks good well come to the g-house fest


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks Good with the added Glass Homie, can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 9 2007, 12:45 PM~7444928
> *
> 
> Hey Homie i hope you don't mind, i told this Guy to cantact you on PM about Filming Your Car, he's looking for Lowriders in TN.
> ...


GOOD LOOK OUT SMURF! WERE SUPPOST TO MEET UP THIS WEEK, ILL LET YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES. :thumbsup:


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

HERES SOME CHROME I PICKED UP FROM THE CHROMERS YESTERDAY.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Mar 10 2007, 01:45 AM~7448645
> *Yes sir :biggrin:
> 
> for those that dont know which place we're talking about, it was at sunroof performers, it was getting a 42 inch moonroof put in :biggrin:
> ...



Very nice, I have had this 44'' for over a year now & can't seem to find anyone who knows/or wants to put it in :angry: . Guess im going to have to ship it to the west coast just to get a fucking moon roof put in :uh:


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

THE REAR END OF MY GLASSHOUSE









THE FRONT OF MY GLASSHOUSE









SUPREME GLASSHOUSE









MY MOTOR









I`M GETTIN A NEW DASHBOARD









LOOK AT THE FLAKES ON HER









MY GLASSHOUSE WHEN IT WAS FINISHED GETTIN PAINTED









ANOTHER SHOT OF THE MOTOR









14`S ALL DAY









THERE BRAND SPAKIN NEW









MY CUZIN`S 1976 CAPRICE (DONK STLYE)









WHEN I FIRST HAD A PEARL YELLOW,BUT IT DIDN`T COME OUT RIGHT









THIS IS IT GETTIN PAINTED WITH THE PEARL









THIS IS GETTIN THE CLEAR


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Very nice  :thumbsup: .....I just never was feeling the chrome header panels.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 10 2007, 11:39 AM~7450455
> *Looks Good with the added Glass Homie, can't wait to see it in person.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dogg


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Mar 10 2007, 10:48 AM~7450274
> *car looking mr groove and that sun looks sweat on their you need ball joints upper and lowers their bran new
> *


Thanks homie, now its time to save up for the trip to the painter "puros cup of noodles for a while" lol

pm me a price on those parts, it never hurts to have spare parts


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any 1 have the chrome trim 
that goes around the grill like this 1 
thats all i need to finish off my car


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: WHAT UP EVERYONE!........




TOOK A BREAK FROM THE 76' TO STOP BY AND SEE WHATS UP........



 I'LL BE GETTING MY PICS READY SOOOOOOOON........... :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 11 2007, 04:09 AM~7453912
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP EVERYONE!........
> TOOK A BREAK FROM THE 76' TO STOP BY AND SEE WHATS UP........
> I'LL BE GETTING MY PICS READY SOOOOOOOON........... :0
> *


ABOUT TIME YOUR ASS CAME BACK! :wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...emZ200088007685

FOR ANYONE INTRESTED IN A FOUR WHEEL DISC SET UP FOR THIER GLASSHOUSE.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERES SOME PICS FROM THE PHX SHOW!


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 11 2007, 03:09 AM~7453912
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP EVERYONE!........
> *



:wave: good to see ya back on HAPhill !!1


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

heres the glasshouse now,,all body work done,,primered black.
need some wheels now,


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 26 2007, 12:56 AM~7352916
> *Got some color  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


put together with the rims on looking real good big ben


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s+Mar 10 2007, 02:16 PM~7450949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Looking good spook, Did you get my PM about those Rims?*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*TTT
FROM ANOTHER TREAD.  *










*INTERIOR.*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN OL SCHOOL :biggrin: YO SANCHEZ I GOT UR PM ITS KOO IT WASNT FOR ME IT WAS FOR A HOMIE BUT HE GOT RID OF IT SO HE DONT NEED IT NOMORE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 12 2007, 02:59 PM~7462608
> *DAMN OL SCHOOL  :biggrin:  YO SANCHEZ I GOT UR PM ITS KOO IT WASNT FOR ME IT WAS FOR A HOMIE BUT HE GOT RID OF IT SO HE DONT NEED IT NOMORE
> *


NO PROBLEM JUST LOOKING OUT FOR THE HOMIES...I SENT MR. GROOVE ONE TOO.


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 11 2007, 11:53 AM~7455190
> *HERES SOME PICS FROM THE PHX SHOW!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

maan im love dat red glasshouse all da bitches r all over dat joint. a wat color it is?


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

can anyone tell me if a 76 glasshouse frame is compatible with a 73 raghouse frame?


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

THE FRAMES ARE BASICLY THE SAME BUT RAG FRAMES HAVE ALOT MORE FACTORY REINFORCING.


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kushman_@Mar 12 2007, 08:44 PM~7464693
> *THE FRAMES ARE BASICLY THE SAME BUT RAG FRAMES HAVE ALOT MORE FACTORY REINFORCING.
> *


thanks a lot :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Mar 9 2007, 11:45 PM~7448645
> *Yes sir :biggrin:
> 
> for those that dont know which place we're talking about, it was at sunroof performers, it was getting a 42 inch moonroof put in :biggrin:
> ...


looks good johnny, estas cabron!!!



i got a big joe bataan poster too :roflmao: :biggrin:

did u ever stop by that body shop? give me a call cabron


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 11 2007, 01:25 AM~7453748
> *any 1 have the chrome trim
> that goes around the grill like this 1
> thats all i need to finish off my car
> ...



PM me , I have what you need.







?t=1173809903


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 12 2007, 02:54 PM~7463008
> *NO PROBLEM JUST LOOKING OUT FOR THE HOMIES...I SENT MR. GROOVE ONE TOO.
> *


I got it dogg, good looking out


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 12 2007, 10:57 PM~7467033
> *looks good johnny, estas cabron!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: from the La Mirada swapmeet?

I havent had a chance to take my car down there but i did stop by and he said that what the other dude had quoted me was a about right, ill stop by your pad this week and give you one of his cards


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

rear corner bumber fillers, where to get them?

and where is this topic starter?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 13 2007, 04:54 PM~7470806
> *rear corner bumber fillers, where to get them?
> 
> I've wondered that my self sometimes, he started the baddest Tread in LAYITLOW HISTORY and never checked back in here.  *


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 13 2007, 06:52 PM~7471141
> *You Have a PM.
> 
> I've wondered that my self sometimes, he started the baddest Tread in LAYITLOW HISTORY and never checked back in here.
> *


smurf what up can I get that info to on those bumper fillers


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Mar 13 2007, 05:57 PM~7471186
> *smurf what up can I get that info to on those bumper fillers
> *


*Not a problem Homie, check your PM in about a minute.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SMURF, *SED-LOC*

*Did you get it, if not so i can resend it?*


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 7 2007, 10:48 AM~7427825
> *
> I have a number of a good one Homie, i have the Card at Home, so i'll shoot you the number tonight or tomorrow morning, they'll travel so location is not a problem.
> *


Whats up homie, were you able to find the number so I could get a header/grill/bezels/bumper for my 74 caprice? Or at least one of these peices.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Mar 13 2007, 06:13 PM~7471324
> *Whats up homie, were you able to find the number so I could get a header/grill/bezels/bumper for my 74 caprice? Or at least one of these peices.
> *


*  I think something is messed up here, sorry Homie, i actually was quoting Homie that was looking for a MARIACHI, i apologize for any misunderstanding. *


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 13 2007, 05:17 PM~7471349
> *  I think something is messed up here, sorry Homie, i actually was quoting Homie that was looking for a MARIACHI, i apologize for any misunderstanding.
> *


damn! Thats cool, I'll just keep looking.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Mar 13 2007, 06:18 PM~7471357
> *damn! Thats cool, I'll just keep looking.
> *


*Don't trip Homie, i'll keep an eye out for your stuff when i hit the yards.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83+Mar 13 2007, 01:33 PM~7469696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 13 2007, 04:54 PM~7470806
> *rear corner bumber fillers, where to get them?
> 
> and where is this topic starter?
> *




I got mine here 
http://www.impalas.com/product_list.asp?dept=6646&last=323


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Whats craccin my glasshouse brothers?
I saw my car this weekend,and My radiator support and fender wells(both sides)were just squirted!DAMN,Im happy and impress with the progress.
I also droped off a few goodies(new manifold,carburatior,etc)hopefully the body will get blasted this week,and the belly,and firewall will be sprayed by this weekend!
Sorry I didnt have my camara when I was at the shop,but Im telling you guys,PROGRESS is being made!!!
Thanks to my homie Killa at BIG TIME Hydraulics in Portland Oregan for taking on my project and getting busy with it!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC+Mar 12 2007, 09:10 PM~7464410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up SED, I know I already answered the question for you yesterday on the phone, but it needs to be addressed here also with CORRECT information.


a 73 frame and a 76 frame are not the same. the bumper brackets that are welded to the frame are completely different. In order to swap the 73 frame to a 76 body or vice-versa you will have to do some modification in order to get that to fit.


check out this link, SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH ran into that problem while doing a frame swap on his own car.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=313907&hl=


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 13 2007, 08:57 PM~7473098
> *
> ~:~:THREE THINGS:~:~
> 1. SMURF DID YOU SHOOT HIM THE INFO ON THE FILLERS WE GOT?
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: got it homie..thanx


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 13 2007, 09:57 PM~7473098
> *
> ~:~:THREE THINGS:~:~
> 1. SMURF DID YOU SHOOT HIM THE INFO ON THE FILLERS WE GOT?
> ...


*1. Yea, i told him about the ones we got, and i also gave him some info on them.   

2. I've noticed that before, but i have seen that same person post in other treads, except this one.  

3. You had taken it out? 
Hell yea is one if not the first to get documented and actually showned, before this one it was all a myth to us and we could only rely on "he said, she said" type of stuff, nobody would show if they actually had them in the Cars(except for John).  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 14 2007, 03:51 AM~7474730
> *Whats up SED, I know I already answered the question for you yesterday on the phone, a 73 frame and a 76 frame are not the same. the bumper brackets that are welded to the frame are completely different. In order to swap the 73 frame to a 76 body or vice-versa you will have to do some modification in order to get that to fit.
> check out this link, SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH ran into that problem while doing a frame swap on his own car.
> 
> ...


*I thought so too, but didn't want to say anything without the correct Info to back it up, the word hater gets trown around too loosly around here and i didn't want to sound like one. 

Bad Info in the GLASSHOUSE FEST is bad not only for the person that's asking for it, but for the rest of us as well, we've build a reputation with each other and trust one another really well, so sometimes you have to look at the screen names and research where that Info you're getting is coming from, is it someone that has a GlassHouse or claims he has a GlassHouse or knows somebody that had one or maybe he's great uncle had one(see where i'm getting at), I don't trust no type of Info that i haven't done my self or the person that's giving it has done it them selves and i can see it with my own eyes, i'm just simple like that. Just my 2.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 14 2007, 12:10 AM~7474092
> *Whats craccin my glasshouse brothers?
> I saw my car this weekend,and My radiator support and fender wells(both sides)were just squirted!DAMN,Im happy and impress with the progress.
> I also droped off a few goodies(new manifold,carburatior,etc)hopefully the body will get blasted this week,and the belly,and firewall will be sprayed by this weekend!
> ...


*Can't wait to see the Pictures BIg Homie, i'm sure they're going to be Bad ass. :thumbsup: I love progress pictures more then finished Ones.  *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 14 2007, 12:22 PM~7475889
> *I thought so too, but didn't want to say anything without the correct Info to back it up, the word hater gets trown around too loosly around here and i didn't want to sound like one.
> *


*
Well, the fucked up part is, I am going off of someone elses info, which I HATE DOING. 

But I do know the brackets are different because I cross referenced them by part number, I have all the cross-over info for everything 71-76, so I know for sure that the brackets that weld to the frame are different.

Usually I never try to correct anyone unless I have PERSONAL EXPERIENCE with the subject at hand, I hate people who say dumb shit like "i heard..." or "my cousins homie said...", but in this case, I know that SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH wouldnt lie about the frames being different, so I trust his info.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 14 2007, 11:31 AM~7476294
> *Well, the fucked up part is, I am going off of someone elses info, which I HATE DOING.
> 
> But I do know the brackets are different because I cross referenced them by part number, I have all the cross-over info for everything 71-76, so I know for sure that the brackets that weld to the frame are different.
> ...


X2.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Mar 13 2007, 07:57 PM~7471186
> *smurf what up can I get that info to on those bumper fillers
> *


SED, next time you are back up this way remind me that you need fillers, I got some of them here.

I get them straight from the manufacturer, its a little cheaper that way than just buying from any of the retail places. In all reality THE NEW ONES SUCK, but its the only choice we have. Only 1 company is making them. 



I seen some NOS rear fillers sell on ebay for around $400 before, thats sick just for 2 small ass rubber pieces, and NOS or not, they are going to fall apart eventually and they do no hold paint worth a damn. The repro's are fiberglass and will fit fine with some modifications, but then again, I did body work for 9 years and I have NEVER seen a brand new out of the box fiberglass part fit worth a damn.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 14 2007, 10:25 AM~7475911
> *Can't wait to see the Pictures BIg Homie, i'm sure they're going to be Bad ass.  :thumbsup: I love progress pictures more then finished Ones.
> *


No doubt homie!! 
I feel the same way about progress pics!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 14 2007, 11:43 AM~7476381
> *SED, next time you are back up this way remind me that you need fillers, I got some of them here.
> 
> I get them straight from the manufacturer, its a little cheaper that way than just buying from any of the retail places. In all reality THE NEW ONES SUCK, but its the only choice we have. Only 1 company is making them.
> ...


*X a fucken million. :biggrin:  *


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 14 2007, 12:43 PM~7476381
> *SED, next time you are back up this way remind me that you need fillers, I got some of them here.
> 
> I get them straight from the manufacturer, its a little cheaper that way than just buying from any of the retail places. In all reality THE NEW ONES SUCK, but its the only choice we have. Only 1 company is making them.
> ...


Im going to call you tonight when I get bacc from the paint shop. I hope i dont forget my camera.


----------



## CUSTOM_JUNK (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 12 2007, 10:25 PM~7466278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS RIDE


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 14 2007, 11:29 PM~7481550
> *TTT
> *


*Calmate MR.74 :biggrin: *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I WAS THINKING OF GOING WITH A GREEN ON MINE BUT NOW ITS LIKE THE GREEN I WANT IS LIKE THAT ONE???? I KINDA LIKE THE GREEN THAT THE SCION BOXS HAVE


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

me and topdogg where putting in some work on his interior yesterday.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 15 2007, 12:14 PM~7484104
> *me and topdogg where putting in some work on his interior yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice.


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 15 2007, 01:14 PM~7484104
> *me and topdogg where putting in some work on his interior yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is HOT


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok so ive read allot in this thread and have been tryin to pay attention while being schooled ...but i have a question I've read allot about axle swappin for the correct legth to run 13/14x7s what is everyone usin axles from? 80s caprice rear ends? any help would be great and heres a quick pic of my new toy with 18000 OG miles on it :biggrin: 

and im also looking for a set of white side trim if anyone has a set?


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 15 2007, 09:29 AM~7483398
> *Calmate MR.74 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Mar 15 2007, 09:18 PM~7487415
> *Ok so ive read allot in this thread and have been tryin to pay attention while being schooled ...but i have a question I've read allot about axle swappin for the correct legth to run 13/14x7s  what is everyone usin axles from? 80s caprice rear ends? any help would be great and heres a quick pic of my new toy with 18000 OG miles on it  :biggrin:
> 
> and im also looking for a set of white side trim if anyone has a set?
> ...


*Nice, you have some PMs.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD I THINK SOMEONE HERE HAS A REAR FROM A CAPRICE????? I THINK IT SHOULD WORK


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys figured i should post this here, what are the common prob with glasshouses? iv heard about the rear windows what about the frame etc, iv been thro alot all this thread took me about a week lol, also im reading that the caprice models where above the impalas in quality am i correct also i read that they weigh something like 4000? :0


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

all these rides are looking sharp. :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whattup glasshouse familia??!!?? im sitting here taking cazadores shots and drinking some ice cild modelos!!!!

the glasshouse will be getting its long awaitied pinstriping/gold leafing this weekend by mr angelo maisano!! i will have pics for my glasshouse riders next week sometime...  :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Mar 15 2007, 08:18 PM~7487415
> *Ok so ive read allot in this thread and have been tryin to pay attention while being schooled ...but i have a question I've read allot about axle swappin for the correct legth to run 13/14x7s  what is everyone usin axles from? 80s caprice rear ends? any help would be great and heres a quick pic of my new toy with 18000 OG miles on it  :biggrin:
> 
> and im also looking for a set of white side trim if anyone has a set?
> ...


looks good brother 


since you are asking about the rear-end swap, i imagine you gonna throw some 13s or 14s on there right!? :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

memories,,dont pay attention to the payaso in the pic,


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Mar 15 2007, 09:18 PM~7487415
> *Ok so ive read allot in this thread and have been tryin to pay attention while being schooled ...but i have a question I've read allot about axle swappin for the correct legth to run 13/14x7s  what is everyone usin axles from? 80s caprice rear ends? any help would be great and heres a quick pic of my new toy with 18000 OG miles on it  :biggrin:
> 
> and im also looking for a set of white side trim if anyone has a set?
> ...



Well for a rear end I know you can use a couple different ones that I have read in this thread.

I know for sure a 78 79 Caprice rear end will work as a friend of mine is running on in his 75 that I helped him put in.

We reniforced it first thought but the wieght or a 78 79 is about the same as a Glasshouse as I hauled the 78 to the scrap yard and the body and frame minus the motor,tranny,front suspension and rear end out the car still came in at a weight of 2200 puonds so the rear end I feel can take the weight of the of a Glasshouse.

He is able to run skirts and 14x7 with out a problem of the wheels rubbing the skirts at all.


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

What up Glasshouse lovers? Just got done listing some of my parts out on EBay so hit the link then hit my other auctions. More to come, glass, taillights etc.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...93540736&rd=1,1


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

I thought I'd throw this out there for the homies looking for a glasshouse. I dont own it but thought it was clean.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/295154241.html


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

Selling my raghouse for $2500
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326305


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

I heard that you could use a rear end off of a 79 cadi fleetwood brougham. Disk brakes that will ride 13's or 14x7's with the skirts on.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

just looking at this past page, do 13s fit fine with stock rear ends and skirts?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Mar 18 2007, 01:49 PM~7500796
> *just looking at this past page, do 13s fit fine with stock rear ends and skirts?
> *


no. it will not clear with a stock rearend & 7" wide reverse wire wheels

doesnt matter if they are 13 or 14, they still stick out the same distance, height isnt an issue, its the width that is the problem.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I found a ghouse with the 'Impala Custom' emblems on it in a salvage yard. Before I attempt to take them off, can they be removed from the outside without breaking the tabs off or do they have nuts holding them on from the inside?


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 18 2007, 11:00 AM~7500831
> *no. it will not clear with a stock rearend & 7" wide reverse wire wheels
> 
> doesnt matter if they are 13 or 14, they still stick out the same distance, height isnt an issue, its the width that is the problem.
> *



are there any wires that will fit without a diferent rear end?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 16 2007, 10:56 PM~7494835
> *looks good brother
> since you are asking about the rear-end swap, i imagine you gonna throw some 13s or 14s on there right!? :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Thanks homie!! you know im puttin nothin but 13s or 14s on it :biggrin: 

And just wanted to thank everyone for the helpful PMs i got....

SMURF and johndmonster thanks for all the info, its nice to see there still people out there will to help out a fellow rider without having to listen to all the other bullshit THANKS AGAIN guys 


:thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

My new project.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

a question for my fellow glasshouse brothers....

what kinda jamz you listen to while cruising the glasshouse???
me personaly...i listen to alotta mary wells, the doors,sam cooke, east side story,,basically a shitload of oldies.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any 1 here gonna show at SAN BERDO


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I plan to attend, God willing.







?t=1174278503


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Mar 18 2007, 07:24 PM~7502627
> *are there any wires that will fit without a diferent rear end?
> *


I think 14x6's will but :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2007, 06:36 PM~7502400
> *I found a ghouse with the 'Impala Custom' emblems on it in a salvage yard. Before I attempt to take them off, can they be removed from the outside without breaking the tabs off or do they have nuts holding them on from the inside?
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

76 CAPRICE


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2007, 06:36 PM~7502400
> *I found a ghouse with the 'Impala Custom' emblems on it in a salvage yard. Before I attempt to take them off, can they be removed from the outside without breaking the tabs off or do they have nuts holding them on from the inside?
> *



WHEN I TOOK OFF MINE THEY HAD LIL NUTS IN THE BACK BUT THAT WAS THE FENDER ONES


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59+Mar 18 2007, 07:32 PM~7502667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: Beautiful.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From another tread.

75 Rag.*


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

sup fellas just checkin in.......checking out the progress on them houses!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Mar 16 2007, 05:18 AM~7487415
> *Ok so ive read allot in this thread and have been tryin to pay attention while being schooled ...but i have a question I've read allot about axle swappin for the correct legth to run 13/14x7s  what is everyone usin axles from? 80s caprice rear ends? any help would be great and heres a quick pic of my new toy with 18000 OG miles on it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Cool ride, this view looks very familiar to me 














Is that new ride of yours a Landau too? I see the landau style top, but some stuff like
the non-sport mirrors make it differ from the standard landau.... :0 

still great ride, digg the color  what ur plans besides 13eens? Oh, I installed a
96 impala ss rear on it to run the 13eens, swap was easy still gotta grind my calippers
to run the revers rimms though :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*TTT

The Homie Dirty :0 , 

Jacked these from another post. :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: *


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

check out my new rims for my donkey.
















































just kidding, calmate guey!! its the 5th wheel for my h2.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Mar 18 2007, 08:51 PM~7503735
> *a question for my fellow glasshouse brothers....
> 
> what kinda jamz you listen to while cruising the glasshouse???
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Mar 19 2007, 08:59 PM~7509293
> *check out my new rims for my donkey.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

BADD!!!!! CASA repn AMIGOS


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 18 2007, 11:37 PM~7504528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I take great pics dont I, thats IceBlocc's caprice


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Mar 18 2007, 08:51 PM~7503735
> *a question for my fellow glasshouse brothers....
> 
> what kinda jamz you listen to while cruising the glasshouse???
> ...


FUNK, just ask the homie smurf


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Mar 18 2007, 11:51 PM~7503735
> *a question for my fellow glasshouse brothers....
> 
> what kinda jamz you listen to while cruising the glasshouse???
> ...


The Doors, Led Zeppelin, WAR, The Animals, Hendrix, Pink Floyd.




then again, I havent cruised my Glasshouse in about a year now.   But, when I do go back to cruising it, SAME MUSIC.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s+Mar 19 2007, 06:59 PM~7509293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
 Ya sabes.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*These other ones belong here too(from another tread).

Looks Like The Homie Dirty Did it Real Big in Texas. Congratulations Big Homie, your Ride looks fucken beautiful. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

im gonna trade the 14s for some 13s,,i like the look of 13s better,,14s look good too. 
what do you guys use for spacers? how many and what size? i know ill grind the calipers some.extended lug nuts?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 20 2007, 11:52 AM~7514365
> *im gonna trade the 14s for some 13s,,i like the look of 13s better,,14s look good too.
> what do you guys use for spacers? how many and what size? i know ill grind the calipers some.extended lug nuts?
> *


For 13x7s just grind them a little bit and use one 1/4" spacer and some ET-Lug Nuts(stock studs), and you'll be straight.


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Mar 18 2007, 10:51 PM~7503735
> *a question for my fellow glasshouse brothers....
> 
> what kinda jamz you listen to while cruising the glasshouse???
> ...


PUROS PINCHES CORRIDOS DE BETO QUINTANILLA (R.I.P)!!!



























































































AND LIKE SMURF, YOU GOTTA HAVE A EPICENTER. I GOT ONE IN ALL MY RIDES.
THAT SHIT MAKES CORRIDOS BANG!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Mar 20 2007, 01:05 PM~7514765
> *PUROS PINCHES CORRIDOS DE BETO QUINTANILLA (R.I.P)!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*  That's the shit Compa, aint nothing like bumping some hard core Corridos or Ramon Ayala at a Stop Light in the LowLow :biggrin: , pura Malandrinada.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Mar 19 2007, 06:22 PM~7509031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS BRO!

AND DON'T WORRY THERE IS MORE PICS TO COME!*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 19 2007, 07:11 PM~7509925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: thats the get down, i was jammin vol.7 in the G-House over the weekend, with the color bar on :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Mar 19 2007, 08:13 PM~7510516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right click and save :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Mar 18 2007, 08:41 PM~7503650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You planning on keeping those moldings on :biggrin: 


J/K bro, i let a set get away, and know im kicking my self for it :angry:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 20 2007, 10:57 PM~7519145
> *:worship: thats the get down, i was jammin vol.7 in the G-House over the weekend, with the color bar on :biggrin:
> *


Foo, you gotta burn some of those for me :biggrin: ,


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GO TO MY OLDIES TOPIC ON OFF TOPIC THERES A SHIT LOAD OF NEW JAMS SMURF


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

my fellow glasshouse rollers, heres my build up i seem to be the only house in the project section

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326210


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Mar 21 2007, 12:46 PM~7522264
> *my fellow glasshouse rollers, heres my build up i seem to be the only house in the project section
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326210
> *


There's a few somewhere in there, you should do your Build up in here, i did it and i think it was better that way, all my Homies From Tha Glasshouse fest got to see the progress pictures (wich i personally enjoy the best) with out having to go to another tread, plus it gives us a bump to the top and keeps the GLASSHOUSE FEST more interesting. Just my 2.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 21 2007, 11:59 AM~7522021
> *GO TO MY OLDIES TOPIC ON OFF TOPIC THERES A SHIT LOAD OF NEW JAMS SMURF
> *


I know Dog, but i just can't download them to my Computer at work, i need to get me a Lap Top. :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Saw this one on EBAY.  *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 21 2007, 12:06 PM~7522363
> *There's a few somewhere in there, you should do your Build up in here, i did it and i think it was better that way, all my Homies From Tha Glasshouse fest got to see the progress pictures (wich i personally enjoy the best) with out having to go to another tread, plus it gives us a bump to the top and keeps the GLASSHOUSE FEST more interesting. Just my 2.
> *


will do homie but i dont wanna hog the fest been as i will be posting a TON of pics lol :biggrin:


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

QUIT your winning and post ,we are all here to help look at dirtys and smurf and now we have a mr 74 and tattoo 76 and i know i forgot a few others .but these guys are great to have as back up when you dont know.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

also need a bit of help am i right in thinking that the locks on the doors have probs my drivers side door dosent open and tips and tricks to get the door panals off with the door closed? and what will i need to get to fix this prob?


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Mar 21 2007, 12:48 PM~7522610
> *QUIT your winning and post ,we are all here to help look at dirtys and smurf and now we have a mr 74 and tattoo 76 and i know i forgot a few others .but these guys are great to have as back up when you dont know.
> *


i know they are i never said diferent dont know where your coming from with this, my other build has 12 pages of pics im sure everyone wouldent like me posting just build up pics of my car, i will select the best ones and post them here :biggrin:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 21 2007, 12:59 AM~7519163
> *Right click and save :biggrin:
> *


not even... right click and set as desktop background :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Mar 21 2007, 01:37 PM~7522532
> *will do homie but dont know where your coming from with this, my other build has 12 pages of pics im sure everyone wouldent like me posting just build up pics of my car, i will select the best ones and post them here :biggrin:
> *


*Don't get all serious about it, The Homie John is one of the Downest persons you will ever meet and have on your side, he is very knowlegable, a Car Builder(not just a talker) and is always willing to helpl others  , we just like to see the progress pictures being done on GLASSHOUSES. 
Discussions and helping each other in The GLASSHOUSE fest is coo, but we would like to see more pictures of the rides, even in their build up stages, there's alot of people in the FEST now with GLASSHOUSES but we've only seen a few, the rest don't like to post up building progress pictures for some reason. Like i said it's your call, i had tons of pictures when i was building mine(still building) and nobody seemed to be bothered by them, if anything pictures of the Homies building in here serve as motivation for me and others. Just my 2.  *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

i will def post pics that no prob, jus iv been ragged on before for posting to many lol, but i appreciate the help as i will def need some along the way of this build as im realy knowable in g-body but not glasshouses, in fact what body is this? B body? and what type of interior parts are interchanable eg, dash, seats etc?

good work guys :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 20 2007, 10:01 PM~7519185
> *You planning on keeping those moldings on :biggrin:
> J/K bro,  i let a set get away, and know im kicking my self for it :angry:
> *


yeah am keeping all the trim on trying to keep it og.mr 74 is your casa a impala or caprice.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Page 4 :dunno: :uh: 
TTT 

Found this one in the For Sale section.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOOKS KOO... LOOKS LIKE ITS ALSO MISSING THAT INSIDE QUATER WINDOW PEICE???


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

^^^ is that a impala sport coupe? i noticed they have diferent front ends not to fond of them side markers,

need a lil imput been thinkin up paint come up with 3 ideas so far

candy orange, cream on the top
candy orange, orange cream on the top
candy orange, orange cream with orange pearl on the top

kinda thinkin the 3rd would look the best what do you guys think?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HMMMM UR FIRST CHOCE IS DONE ALREADY... BUT I THINK 2,3 SOUND KOO


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

got a pic of that? ya i think i will do the 3rd i some lite orange pearl on the way, what size flakes are the easyest to spray and look the best?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

found this one on craigslist up here in the NW, not a glass house but a 73 impala 
this one wants too much for it i think
http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/car/298265272.html
and another 73
http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/car/297576849.html

here's a 75 G House.... if i wasn't selling my house and already in a new place i'd snatch this one up... for $1500
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/car/297130233.html


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

more pics of this pleeez :wow:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Mar 23 2007, 12:33 AM~7532065
> *more pics of this pleeez :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

THATS A BAD ASS GLASS HOUSE NICE CAR BRO


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213+Mar 21 2007, 11:59 AM~7522021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que onda con las Oldies?????????????????


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THERE RIGHT THERE HOMIE JUST DOWNLOAD THEM


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 23 2007, 11:47 AM~7536996
> *THERE RIGHT THERE HOMIE JUST DOWNLOAD THEM
> *


I'll check them out, good looking out.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 21 2007, 01:38 PM~7523055
> *Don't even worry about it Homie, the more the better, remember they're GLASSHOUSE related so they fit right in, but your call, either way good luck..
> 
> HA,HA what's up John.
> ...


I think that goes for all of us in here


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Mar 21 2007, 06:01 PM~7524705
> *yeah am keeping all the trim on trying to keep it og.mr 74 is your casa a impala or caprice.
> *


My 74 is an impala, i dont think impalas came with those molding, but i managed to find another set, hopefully i dont sleep on these :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 23 2007, 10:23 AM~7536868
> *Que onda con las Oldies?????????????????
> *


Let me restock my blanks and ill hook it up dogg


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 23 2007, 01:44 PM~7537644
> *Let me restock my blanks and ill hook it up dogg
> *


*Thanks Homie, dispensa i just got around to checking my messages not too long ago, i'll hit you up in a while.  *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

damn it now i realy cant deside iv narrowed it down too 2 now

candy orange, orange cream with orange pearl on the top

or

candy purple, purple cream with purple pearl on the top

im sort of leaning towards the purple as it will show less dirt on the interior and the interiors blue now as well

on a side note i will most likly be going out and grabing some parts off a 74 caprice (no interior) or if anyone needs anything let me know and i will let you know prices, quality


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Mar 23 2007, 02:23 PM~7537884
> *damn it now i realy cant deside iv narrowed it down too 2 now
> 
> candy orange, orange cream with orange pearl on the top
> ...


Check if they have that piece i told you about. Thanks.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

will do i will let you know :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 22 2007, 10:34 PM~7534659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

does anybody here by any chance has or knows someone who might have a driver side mirror for a 76 impala i just bought it yesterday but the mirror is broken  if anybody her can help me out i appreciate it thanks im also looking for skirts so hit me up thanks


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Mar 23 2007, 01:23 PM~7537884
> *damn it now i realy cant deside iv narrowed it down too 2 now
> 
> candy orange, orange cream with orange pearl on the top
> ...


all the fillers


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 23 2007, 12:35 PM~7537592
> *My 74 is an impala, i dont think impalas came with those molding, but i managed to find another set, hopefully i dont sleep on these :biggrin:
> *


my first glasshouse was a 74 impala my jefe gave it to me so iI would stay out of trouble in high school back in 95 that's when i got hooked To GLASS. Man back then I would go to the junkyard and find tons of glashouses today your lucky if you find a 4 door. Mr 74 or anyone her have a extra coolant resevoir tank i could buy. hit me up.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 22 2007, 11:34 PM~7534659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy fuck


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 24 2007, 03:22 AM~7541527
> *holy fuck
> *


*What up Skim.  *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2007, 10:51 PM~7539761
> *does anybody here by any chance has or knows someone who might have a driver side mirror for a 76 impala i just bought it yesterday but the mirror is broken    if anybody her can help me out i appreciate it thanks im also looking for skirts so hit me up thanks
> *


I have skirts, and I will have REPRODUCTION SKIRT BRACKETS SOON.


the brackets will be on a limited production basis, I will probably only have 10 sets made, but if any of you have bought, sold or priced the brackets you will know that they EASILY can go for $100 for rusty originals.

These repops will be PERFECT in every way and will come with hardware, I will have them in 60 days.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Tat, what them brackets going for? i may grab a couple sets from ya...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 24 2007, 05:59 AM~7541836
> *I have skirts, and I will have REPRODUCTION SKIRT BRACKETS SOON.
> the brackets will be on a limited production basis, I will probably only have 10 sets made, but if any of you have bought, sold or priced the brackets you will know that they EASILY can go for $100 for rusty originals.
> 
> ...


thanks TATTOO 76 i will hit you up on those


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Mar 24 2007, 01:49 AM~7541455
> *my first glasshouse was a 74 impala my jefe gave it to me so iI would stay out of trouble in high school back in 95 that's when i got hooked To GLASS. Man back then I would go to the junkyard and find tons of glashouses today your lucky if you find a 4 door. Mr 74 or anyone her have a extra coolant resevoir tank i could buy. hit me up.
> *


I have two, i'll shoot you a picture on PM later.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Mar 24 2007, 02:23 AM~7541528
> *What up Skim.
> *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

jus let you know theres a bunch of low glasshouses in cheeks and chong - the next movie :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 24 2007, 10:50 AM~7542647
> *I have two, i'll shoot you a picture on PM later.
> *


Thanks smurf


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

thats things ill where do you buy models for these cars? like quaily models where the trunk hood doors open?

*also is there anywhere that makes stock seat covers not the crap ones but hte ones where you rip off the olds ones and they look like new? anyone know a place that sells them??? and what body style are these cars? B? C? A??????*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 24 2007, 08:24 AM~7542181
> *Tat, what them brackets going for? i may grab a couple sets from ya...
> *


X2


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

76 caprice r/c 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJokaWo4GG8 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THIS IS THE BADDEST GLASSHOUSE ON HERE :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

thats not even a glasshouse homie. take that shit back to tijuana!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Mar 25 2007, 09:38 PM~7548021
> *thats not even a glasshouse homie. take that shit back to tijuana!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Mar 25 2007, 12:38 PM~7548021
> *thats not even a glasshouse homie. take that shit back to tijuana!
> *


I KNOW I JUST WANTED STURR SOME SHIT UP IN HERE  :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THIS IS THE HOMIE SANCHEZ CAR REPPIN THE D.F.W MAJESTICS


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

that flame glass house is hard ass hell


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

*help help help fellow glasshouse riders, i cant figure out what the hells wrong with my drivers side door, i took the top panal almost off checked all the rods they seem to be all connected but it wont open it seems too be the lock not the handles the locks wont open nobes down and i cant pull it up, i did a litle fidling with a coat hanger but no luck there seems to be a few lil tiggers in it but my screw drivers not long enough  any ideas anyone know exact what i need to hit too get it too unlock? any diagrames? im not femoiler with these latchs at all  help guys need some ideas*


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

That rear end is looking mighty good Dirty.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

HERES SOME PICTURES OF THE 76 IMPALA G HOUSE I JUST GOT 2 DAYS AGO PICKED IT UP FROM AN OLD COUPLE OUT HERE IN THE VALLEY NEEDS SOME LOVE AS FAR AS COSMETIC BUT RIDES LIKE BRAND NEW


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

nice!!


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

jus wondering been as mines not running i havent driven it how are glasshouses too drive? things bigger then an of my other cars lol lil nervouse ill side swipe shit lol


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 25 2007, 07:30 PM~7549472
> *HERES SOME PICTURES OF THE 76 IMPALA G HOUSE I JUST GOT 2 DAYS AGO PICKED IT UP FROM AN OLD COUPLE OUT HERE IN THE VALLEY NEEDS SOME LOVE AS FAR AS COSMETIC BUT RIDES LIKE BRAND NEW
> 
> 
> ...



Looks really nice  

You have some Tru Spokes to put on your GlassHouse


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

the ones i have are on the malibu i want to get another set so i have to start the hunt again :biggrin: if i cant find any then im going to take them off my malibu ill come across some thoe hopefully any leads let me know


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

SAUL,Hopefully my neighbor gets them today, but Ill let you know!  You still want them?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

OH YEAH I STILL DO LET ME KNOW


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74+Mar 24 2007, 01:16 PM~7543073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*They drive like any other Car, a little bigger but nothing should be different, if you think that driving them stock seems a little odd, try driving one with 13's and 12 batteries in the trunk mashing on the 105 freeway. :biggrin:  *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 22 2007, 10:34 PM~7534659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice car


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DOD ANYONE GO TO THAT CAR SHOW THAT WAS OUT BY THE COMMERCE CASINO AT THE MC D'S ON TELEGRAPH??? I WENT YESTERDAY IT WAS PRITTY KOO BUT FUCK PARKING WAS A BITCH


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

hell ya dirty thats what im talkin about!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

a few more pics from my g-house. Whats up glasshouse family


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 26 2007, 01:26 PM~7554221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2007, 05:59 PM~7556245
> *:0
> *


  

OK EVERYONE I POSTED MY LATEST PROJECT CHECK IT OUT!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7558410


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

1975 caprice r/c model car and video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJokaWo4GG8


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

shits looking sick SED LO


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 27 2007, 02:52 PM~7562418
> *shits looking sick SED LO
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

Damn Dirty youre going to have to change your name to CLEANsanchez in a minute. That rear end looks real clean  :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Mar 27 2007, 04:33 PM~7563334
> *Thanks homie
> *


we need more pics..... :biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 27 2007, 06:38 PM~7564108
> *we need more pics..... :biggrin:
> *


Trust me Homie, They are coming  That was yesterday. I just picked up the clear and that should be sprayed tomorrow. Hopefully I should be bacc on tha frame next week. Gotta get That engine painted though.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Mar 27 2007, 07:42 PM~7564532
> *Trust me Homie, They are coming  That was yesterday.  I just picked up the clear and that should be sprayed tomorrow. Hopefully I should be bacc on tha frame next week.  Gotta get That engine painted though.
> 
> 
> ...


good looking out with the pics.... *you putting in major work in your glasshouse...!!*


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 26 2007, 09:26 PM~7554221
> *
> 
> 
> ...



       

this me needs too!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

wtf is going on bad ass rear end bro    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

can anyone here say me what discbrake rearend will fit on my 85 rwd fleetwood or from what car i can use the brakes??????


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN EVERYONES DOING BIG THINGS


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Sweet*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

anyone in socal have a tranny crossmember for a dual exhaust setup?? let me know asap. i have a homie going down there ina couple weeks and he can pick it up for me.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Mar 28 2007, 07:19 PM~7572274
> *anyone in socal have a tranny crossmember for a dual exhaust setup?? let me know asap. i have a homie going down there ina couple weeks and he can pick it up for me.
> *


*I'll try to find one for you, i'm planning to take a trip to some yards not this weekend but the next, that's if you haven't found one by then. Keep me posted.   *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SPEAKING OF EXHAUST......TO EVERYONE THAT HAD THEIR GLASSHOUSE DONE ABOUT HOW MUCH DID YOU SPEND AND WHAT DID YOU DO?

PM ME IF IT IS NEEDED TO BE KEPT ON THE LOW


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 25 2007, 06:30 PM~7549472
> *HERES SOME PICTURES OF THE 76 IMPALA G HOUSE I JUST GOT 2 DAYS AGO PICKED IT UP FROM AN OLD COUPLE OUT HERE IN THE VALLEY NEEDS SOME LOVE AS FAR AS COSMETIC BUT RIDES LIKE BRAND NEW
> 
> 
> ...


that fucker is clean dogg, congrats on the buy


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Mar 25 2007, 09:33 PM~7550661
> *jus wondering been as mines not running i havent driven it how are glasshouses too drive? things bigger then an of my other cars lol lil nervouse ill side swipe shit lol
> *


its like driving an aircraft carrier :biggrin: ....just playing homie, they are a lil big but you got nothing to worry about


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 26 2007, 09:16 AM~7552880
> *Very nice :cheesy: . looks like the Homie MR. 74s twin except his is a 74. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks homie


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 26 2007, 12:26 PM~7554221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   Lookin good dirty


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Roadhouse Blues (Mar 28, 2007)

these are cool glasshouses


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

any of the ghouse members looking for parts for their 76 heres a parts car i found


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Chevro...097756764QQrdZ1


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-76-Che...1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/gm-nos-71-7...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-75-74-...1QQcmdZViewItem

this is for you Mr.74
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Impala-Cust...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/73-impala-2...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 28 2007, 10:21 PM~7573902
> *SPEAKING OF EXHAUST......TO EVERYONE THAT HAD THEIR GLASSHOUSE DONE ABOUT HOW MUCH DID YOU SPEND AND WHAT DID YOU DO?
> 
> PM ME IF IT IS NEEDED TO BE KEPT ON THE LOW
> *


*Nothing to do really, i just took it to a good Exaust shop with a great reputation for doing nice bends and welds. :biggrin: 
Money wise, lets see: 
Mufflers - Hush Power IIs from Flowmaster about $160.00 a piece(bought 2) 
Exaust shop about $240.00 for running 2 1/4" pipe from the headers all the way back with some very nice bends and tucked away very good. The most expensive things where the Flowmasters :uh:  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEA THEY SHOULD CHARGE LIKE 2 SOMTHING FOR THE INSTALL AND YEA FLOWMASTERS ARE THE MOST $$$$$ BUT IF YOU GET LIKE DYNAMAX'S IT WILL BE CHEAPER AND LESS LOUD


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Mar 29 2007, 01:58 AM~7574926
> *any of the ghouse members looking for parts for their 76 heres a parts car i found
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Chevro...097756764QQrdZ1
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-76-Che...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


Why does the first one have to be there      Poor glasshouse would almost save if it was super clean other then the tree that fell threw the roof


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Mar 29 2007, 12:58 AM~7574926
> *any of the ghouse members looking for parts for their 76 heres a parts car i found
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Chevro...097756764QQrdZ1
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-76-Che...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

ANYBODY GOT A 75-76 PARTS CAR A BROTHA NEEDS ONE -HIT ME UP THANK


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Mar 29 2007, 09:21 PM~7580937
> *ANYBODY GOT A 75-76 PARTS CAR A BROTHA NEEDS ONE -HIT ME UP THANK
> *


WHAT DO YOU NEED BRO?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Mar 29 2007, 01:58 AM~7574926
> *any of the ghouse members looking for parts for their 76 heres a parts car i found
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Chevro...097756764QQrdZ1
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-76-Che...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


Is the Ghost included in the auction :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Sup everyone


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 28 2007, 10:10 PM~7574306
> *its like driving an aircraft carrier :biggrin: ....just playing homie, they are a lil big but you got nothing to worry about
> *


  
My 74 is a daily driver since 1993 never hit nothing


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

T T T


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 30 2007, 01:33 AM~7582672
> *
> My 74 is a daily driver since 1993 never hit  nothing
> *


EXCEPT THE PIPE :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHA I REMEMBER THE FIRST TIME I HAD MY SHIT I AINT GONNA LIE I DID BUMB INTO SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 30 2007, 01:33 AM~7582672
> *
> My 74 is a daily driver since 1993 never hit  nothing
> *


When i drove mine home the day i bought it, i felt like i was all over the road, i use to have a regal so i wasnt use to big cars :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I need the side mouldings and the bumper impact strips! I anyones got em!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 30 2007, 09:22 AM~7584105
> *EXCEPT THE PIPE :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:  Hahahahahahahahaha.......fucker


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Mar 30 2007, 03:00 PM~7586469
> *I need the side mouldings and the bumper impact strips! I anyones got em!!
> *


side moldings for what year and what model


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I need side mouldings for a 76 caprice and the impact strips for the bumper.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys i need some help my door latch is jamed and im not sure what too do too unjam it heres a bunch of pics can someone explain to me whats wrong and what needs too be done to get it open thanks in advance guys :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah silkk i can tell you whats wrong with it... that shits all rusted...

just playing homie, try soaking that shit down for a few days with brake fluid to break down all the rust that might work, and if it does then you got to lube it all up with white lithium grease....


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

i have a question maybe someone here can answer if i put skirts on my glasshouse and 14x7 tru spokes will they rub reason im asking is back in the day everybody was rolling on these rims i dont think they had to change the rear end or get it shortend :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk+Mar 30 2007, 06:45 PM~7587583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks buddys thats what i plan on doin the first thing is i gotta get it opewn and dot know what i gotta hit, help guys


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

any of you homies repaint the lower dorr panels on the glasshouse?? i needta redo mine. theyre all scratched up n shit. what kinda paint company would be best to use for the kinda plastic?? let me know whats up homies.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

you can use what ever you want realy just make sure you use some kind of adhesion promotor and suff em and clean them well, or you can just use SEM paints witch come in cans they do a good job


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Mar 31 2007, 03:01 PM~7591048
> *any of  you homies repaint the lower dorr panels on the glasshouse?? i needta redo mine. theyre all scratched up n shit. what kinda paint company would be best to use for the kinda plastic?? let me know whats up homies.
> *


Hey homie, I used what is called vinyl and fabric spray which Is at autozone, advanced auto or most auto part stores


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Mar 29 2007, 02:58 AM~7574926
> *any of the ghouse members looking for parts for their 76 heres a parts car i found
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Chevro...097756764QQrdZ1
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-76-Che...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...




Thanks homie, I picked up some stuff today. He a good dude


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 29 2007, 09:15 PM~7581322
> *WHAT DO YOU NEED BRO?
> *


yea hommie what you :wow: fo


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

A few more Pics After the car was cleared


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

Quick Question, I s there some type of way to get the mirror material put on your fire wall


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I got doors for sale !! $100 for both!! Or for a cadillac rear end or the 76 caprice mouldings full set.


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

was sup glasshouse homies?im having trouble locating a dashboard for 76 impala?can anybody suggest anything for me.


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Apr 1 2007, 08:45 PM~7597567
> *was sup glasshouse homies?im having trouble locating a dashboard for 76 impala?can anybody suggest anything for me.
> 
> 
> ...


PM Tattoo-76 he might know something, Hell nine times out of ten someone on this topic can help you. Keep checking in


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Apr 1 2007, 07:45 PM~7597567
> *was sup glasshouse homies?im having trouble locating a dashboard for 76 impala?can anybody suggest anything for me.
> *


I HAVE ALWAYS SEEN DASH PAD "COVERS" ON EBAY. IT SEEMS LIKE THEY COVER EXSISTING DASH PADS. I HAVE YET TO HAVE SEEN THIS TASK DONE, BUT WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW IT LOOKS. I AM VEY FOURTUNATE THAT MINE IS CRACK FREE BUT I KNOW ONE DAY I WILL HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THIS AS WELL...

GOOD LUCK AND KEEP US POSTED.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 1 2007, 12:32 AM~7594023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need a grille for an impala this year. prefferably a caprice grill. :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

before









after









































well here she is homies,,not quite finished, but shes getting there. the glasshouse was repainted in white with a gold pearl from top to bottom. i had the top flaked out with gold mini flake. (notice the vinyl top was removed). also had the stick on molding that was on there before removed. jerry of artworx in turlock cali hooked me up with all the pinstriping and minor gold leafing. i have the fillers painted and ready to go, they just dont seem to fit too good. i put it together just to cruise it saturday night and on sunday. it will be taken back apart to have fillers installed and polish the shit outta the bumpers this week.  i also switched out the old dayton knockoffs for some gold 2 wing zenith style with impala chips. let me hear some honest opinions. i will ppost more pics of it for my glassshouse homies.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i know my partner benny took some better pics of it today...ill post them up tomorrow and more info on it. 

let me know what you guys think,,,,,


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 1 2007, 11:08 PM~7599695
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean homie .


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Apr 1 2007, 09:45 PM~7597567
> *was sup glasshouse homies?im having trouble locating a dashboard for 76 impala?can anybody suggest anything for me.
> 
> 
> ...



I got a PERFECT dash. FOR SALE!!!


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Apr 1 2007, 03:28 PM~7595707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the 'houses!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

whats up with the other 2 houses in the background


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 2 2007, 12:08 AM~7599695
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fucking clean Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

damn bro shits looking good .mine is going next week .shoot you some photo's when i get it back :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO SMURF YOU WERE OVER THERE???? I WAS OUT THERE SO WAS 76 GLASSHOUSE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 2 2007, 12:10 PM~7601998
> *YO SMURF YOU WERE OVER THERE???? I WAS OUT THERE SO WAS 76 GLASSHOUSE
> *


*Naah Homie, i snached the pictures from another Topic.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OHH YEA IT WAS A PRITTY BIG TURN OUT


----------



## Ryonboy (Apr 2, 2007)

Now this is the way you Customize a Glass House...Rims no bigger that 14,s...


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

ok well i figured out the lock today but it looks like the sping that is supposed too push the thing dosent have much spring in it anymore so it dosent push it all the way and gets jamed, anyone got a idea of what size spring i need too buy? i cant realy take it out because i need the door closed because its outside any ideas?


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 2 2007, 09:19 AM~7601638
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...



I took the same picture, from the same angle too.


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

My raghouse.


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Apr 2 2007, 07:06 AM~7600260
> *NICE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I told you Paw, your cart is on its way.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 2 2007, 08:41 AM~7600993
> *whats up with the other 2 houses in the background
> 
> 
> ...


the primered 76 i traded the homie big t on d'z for a caprice. and the other bucket in the back i just sold it to a homeboy.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I GOT NOS BUMPER GUARDS FOR SALE....75,75 IMPALA & 74 CAPRICE


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

for my glasshouse riders in the central valley ( i know theres acouple from the valley on here). im trying to set up a cruise night in modesto..its just an idea, nothing for sure, im just gathering everyones input/opinions. check it out.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry7607167


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 2 2007, 02:30 PM~7603137
> *ok well i figured out the lock today but it looks like the sping that is supposed too push the thing dosent have much spring in it anymore so it dosent push it all the way and gets jamed, anyone got a idea of what size spring i need too buy? i cant realy take it out because i need the door closed because its outside any ideas?
> *


Maybe wait for the weekend and take it out, then run to look for it, find it come back and put it on. 
Or you can try searching your local Junk Yards for the whole lock mechanism, you can probably use the ones on Older Oldsmobiles, Regals, Catalinas, Monte Carlos, Cadillacs alot of these cars have similar stuff, just a thought or maybe ask on here maybe some of the Homies have parts Cars you can get the door lock mechanism from. Don't worry you'll have it fixed in no time :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN DIRTY THAT SHIT LOOKS HARD


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 3 2007, 10:40 AM~7609339
> *DAMN DIRTY THAT SHIT LOOKS HARD
> *


THANKS FERNS, VGP REALLY NEEDS SOME CREDIT TOO.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

*since there were posts about sounds in here.. I' like to know how and what kind of
audio stuff yall got in your ghouses. I'm thinking about three 25cm woofers mounted
behind the rear seat combined with two "lows/mids/highs" speakers under the head rest.
Any info, pix and field reports would be great*


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

from groupe topic:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOOK WHAT I JUST FOUND IN A BOX AT HOME


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

damn this pos car nothing will work or come off on this thing almost jus wanna haul it to the wreaker and have done with it, now the latch screws wont come out, iv tryed every bit i have that will fit and they all slip guess i will be drilling them out unless someone else has a better idea, i sprayed the shit out of it with wd40 as well. stupied car :angry: :angry:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 3 2007, 02:09 PM~7610783
> *damn this pos car nothing will work or come off on this thing almost jus wanna haul it to the wreaker and have done with it, now the latch screws wont come out, iv tryed every bit i have that will fit and they all slip guess i will be drilling them out unless someone else has a better idea, i sprayed the shit out of it with wd40 as well. stupied car :angry:  :angry:
> *


*Wow, wow. Calm Down Homie, take a deep breath and start all over, if you have to drill them out, then drill them out and just find a whole new latch. Don't trip it's things like this that will make you appreciate your hard work on the long run, it wouldn't be worth it if you didn't shed swet, blood, tears and every fucking cuzz word on the world.   




And if you end up taking it to the wrecking yard, let me know where. j/k :biggrin: *


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I got doors for sale??


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, Im right behind you SMURF. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 3 2007, 03:31 PM~7611380
> *Wow, wow. Calm Down Homie, take a deep breath and start all over, if you have to drill them out, then drill them out and just find a whole new latch. Don't trip it's things like this that will make you appreciate your hard work on the long run, it wouldn't be worth it if you didn't shed swet, blood, tears and every fucking cuzz word on the world.
> And if you end up taking it to the wrecking yard, let me know where. j/k :biggrin:
> *


iM WITH YOU HOMIE.
I have had shit go COMPLETLY wrong when working on cars.I just stop,go chill for a hour,or the rest of the day.By the time I get it of my mind and go fucc with the ride again,shit becomes easy as pie!!

My advice Silkk,let it come to you homie,it will work itself out!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

THE SAME WITH THE HOMIES SMURF AND PSTA. WE ALL GO THROUGH SHIT LIKE THIS. HAVE PATENCE HOMIE. IF YOU LOOK AT MY BUILD, IT MIGHT LOOK SOMEWHAT EASY ON THE INTERNET BUT, BELIEVE ME THIS CAR HAS ALWAYS GIVEN ME PROBLEMS. I JUST HAVE TO OVERCOME THEM ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE. IF YOU THINK YOUR BULID IS GONNA GO EASY...YOU ARE IN FOR A LONG RIDE BUT, THAT IS WHY WE ARE ALL HERE, FOR A LITTLE SUPPORT FROM PEERS THAT KNOW GLASSHOUSES.


STAY UP HOMIE


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

well the prob is the cars completly fucked, then i go too see if the breaks even work and you cant even press the pedal down, collum all loose as well, not to mension parts for these are impossable to find anywhere where i am, as they where all destoryed a long time ago, theres alot not too much on ebay eather, oh well at leadt it will have a rebult engine but im guessin that gonna give me probs too rip out as well, im gonna be drivin the best runing pos car ever at least i wont have too worry about hittin shit :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

some more pics for my glasshouse homies...


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 3 2007, 06:58 PM~7612843
> *some more pics for my glasshouse homies...
> 
> 
> ...



wow lookin good homie that imperation.

so i got a spring and got it on my latch so i will put that back in tomorrow, as its not running i dont think anyones gonna run off with it over night, my next question is i cant sem to get this thing started for the life of me, are there any common probs with these cars that would prevent it from starting i dont think its getting good enought spark or maybe not constand, has low compression about 60psi on most, seems to be getting gas, any ideas help? and what about the breaks is the pedal stiff because its not runing and in park?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 3 2007, 03:34 PM~7611763
> *THE SAME WITH THE HOMIES SMURF AND PSTA. WE ALL GO THROUGH SHIT LIKE THIS. HAVE PATENCE HOMIE. IF YOU LOOK AT MY BUILD, IT MIGHT LOOK SOMEWHAT EASY ON THE INTERNET BUT, BELIEVE ME THIS CAR HAS ALWAYS GIVEN ME PROBLEMS. I JUST HAVE TO OVERCOME THEM ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE. IF YOU THINK YOUR BULID IS GONNA GO EASY...YOU ARE IN FOR A LONG RIDE BUT, THAT IS WHY WE ARE ALL HERE, FOR A LITTLE SUPPORT FROM PEERS THAT KNOW GLASSHOUSES.
> STAY UP HOMIE
> *




 



Amen!


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

heres what i did to my monte for speaker space


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 3 2007, 02:34 PM~7611763
> *THE SAME WITH THE HOMIES SMURF AND PSTA. WE ALL GO THROUGH SHIT LIKE THIS. HAVE PATENCE HOMIE. IF YOU LOOK AT MY BUILD, IT MIGHT LOOK SOMEWHAT EASY ON THE INTERNET BUT, BELIEVE ME THIS CAR HAS ALWAYS GIVEN ME PROBLEMS. I JUST HAVE TO OVERCOME THEM ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE. IF YOU THINK YOUR BULID IS GONNA GO EASY...YOU ARE IN FOR A LONG RIDE BUT, THAT IS WHY WE ARE ALL HERE, FOR A LITTLE SUPPORT FROM PEERS THAT KNOW GLASSHOUSES.
> STAY UP HOMIE
> *


x2


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

pull the house out this morning
gatta give it a bath getting ready for san berdo next week


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

a sneek peak at whats comeing in a few months bustin out in TEXAS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Apr 4 2007, 01:23 AM~7614986
> *heres what i did to my monte for speaker space
> 
> 
> ...


Is that for the rear package tray?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IS THAT GONNA CLEAR REAR STROKES?????


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 4 2007, 11:01 AM~7616787
> *IS THAT GONNA CLEAR REAR STROKES?????
> *


I KNOW I AM GONNA HAVE TO FIGURE SOMETHING OUT ON MY REAR 6x9's.....IT CLEARED FOR A MIN. BUT NOW THE CYLINDER HAS BUSTED UP THE SPEAKER ON THE RIGHT. :angry: BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213+Apr 4 2007, 11:01 AM~7616787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me about it, that's one of the reasons i haven't really put any sounds in my Ride, i'm only bumping with the lonely 6x9 in the dash. It's all good that's all i need for now, Oldies sound pretty good with a 6x9.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FOR REAL.... CUS IN MY CAR THE STROKES FUCKING HIT WAY HIGH UP THERE SO SPEAKERS R NEVER GONNA GO THERE MAYVE IF I CENTER THEM


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

pics of an all red glasshouse, i remember seeing one i think it was from cali


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

if you want some good sound run 4 61/2 on the side where the stroks are at because their shallow and 2 6x9 in the mid thats how i had it in mine ghouse because i smashed one of my 6x9 with the coil over


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Apr 4 2007, 11:42 AM~7617063
> *if you want some good sound run 4 61/2 on the side where the stroks are at because their shallow and 2 6x9 in the mid thats how i had it in mine ghouse because i smashed one of my 6x9 with the coil over
> *



????? I DONT KNOW COME THE TIME FOR YOU TO DO MY SHIT THAT WILL BE FOR YOU TO FIGURE OUT :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 2 2007, 11:20 PM~7606976
> *I GOT NOS BUMPER GUARDS FOR SALE....75,75 IMPALA & 74 CAPRICE
> *


BUMP FOR THE BUMPER GUARDS


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

gonna rip the vynal top off tomorrow:S im scared lol, but at least i have a cover for it so it wont turn into a swimming pool, i gotta do all the sanding by hand and cut the bad spots where i can tell there rust under it and do it spot by spot  because i cant move it too my garage luckly the manger at the building dosent mind me doing it there


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 4 2007, 09:42 PM~7620321
> *gonna rip the vynal top off tomorrow:S im scared lol,
> *


do like I did.


I just walked up to my car with a razor blade in my hand, closed my eyes and SLICED away.

before:









after:








of course, i took off more than just the vinyl.


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 4 2007, 07:40 PM~7620742
> *do like I did.
> I just walked up to my car with a razor blade in my hand, closed my eyes and SLICED away.
> 
> ...


 :0 WOW!! thats one hell of a razor blade :cheesy: j/k


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

ya umm mines not in nearly as good shape as yours lol, also how do i go about removing the trim around the windows? just pry up gently with a flat head?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Apr 4 2007, 11:35 AM~7617010
> *pics of an all red glasshouse, i remember seeing one i think it was from cali
> *


Is it this one????


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

saw this poor 76 rotting away today.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 4 2007, 10:13 PM~7621313
> *saw this poor 76 rotting away today.
> 
> 
> ...


POOR THING.....


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 4 2007, 10:13 PM~7621313
> *saw this poor 76 rotting away today.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like alot of good stuff left on this car :0 :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

more pics of the striping done


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

you can see a little bit of pearl and flake on the top in this pic


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 4 2007, 09:29 PM~7621428
> *you can see a little bit of pearl and flake on the top in this pic
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Apr 4 2007, 10:42 AM~7617063
> *if you want some good sound run 4 61/2 on the side where the stroks are at because their shallow and 2 6x9 in the mid thats how i had it in mine ghouse because i smashed one of my 6x9 with the coil over
> *


what size cylinders did you have, i wanna put 4 6x9's in the rear deck of mine, i wanna go with 10's in the rear(coil over) i just hope they clear


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Apr 3 2007, 03:34 PM~7611763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

FROM NORCAL75 BUILD TOPIC
































SIMPLE WITH A CLEAN ASS PAINT JOB/SUN ROOF


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 4 2007, 09:10 PM~7621686
> *what size cylinders did you have, i wanna put 4 6x9's in the rear deck of mine, i wanna go with 10's in the rear(coil over) i just hope they clear
> *



I HAD 10'S COIL OVER THE ONLY WAY THEY WILL HIT IF YOU MAKE THE CAR LAY IN THE BACK BUT IF YOU KEEP THE CAR STOCK IN THE BACK YOU'LL BE ALL RIGHT BUT I BET YOU WANT IT TO LAY SOME WHAT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice Norcal .......I cant wait for my paint to shine :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt..+Apr 4 2007, 12:35 PM~7617010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Yeah, that glasshouse is from 2ND GENERATION car club  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Apr 5 2007, 12:14 AM~7622211
> *I HAD 10'S COIL OVER THE ONLY WAY THEY WILL HIT IF YOU MAKE THE CAR LAY IN THE BACK BUT IF YOU KEEP THE CAR STOCK IN THE BACK YOU'LL BE ALL RIGHT BUT I BET YOU WANT IT TO LAY SOME WHAT
> *


 :biggrin: 

I GUESS I SHOULD LOOK INTO GETTING SOME TELESCOPICS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 4 2007, 08:40 PM~7620742
> *do like I did.
> I just walked up to my car with a razor blade in my hand, closed my eyes and SLICED away.
> 
> ...


Damn J that thing looked Immaculate before, What made you take it apart , You have any more pics before you stripped it down?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 4 2007, 11:10 PM~7621686
> *what size cylinders did you have, i wanna put 4 6x9's in the rear deck of mine, i wanna go with 10's in the rear(coil over) i just hope they clear
> *


Don't trip Chocolate Chip, when it comes down to that time i'll help you hook that shit up, well if you let me(trust me :biggrin: )   Ya sabes.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 4 2007, 11:50 PM~7622289
> *Yeah, that glasshouse is from 2ND GENERATION car club
> *


that glasshouse is from san diego straight gameCC


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHA YEA MY SHIT LAYS LOW AS CAN GO IN THE REAR ALMOST HITS THE DECK :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 4 2007, 09:35 PM~7621811
> *FROM NORCAL75 BUILD TOPIC
> 
> 
> ...


"NICE RIDE"


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

ok guys so i started some work on the roof today, dosent look to bad so far, only thing was the plastic molding around the back side windows thats a huge pain too get off and i ended up breaking it alot, basicly what iv done so far is stripped it sanded it farly good and applied 2 coats of zero rust, i have a couple small holes that i have too take care of but nothing mayjor yet, i cant deside tho if i should do the body work and paint it so just say fuck it and zero rust the whole thing take care of any holes and re-vynal it, it looks like a hell of a easy roof to re-vynal myselfd so i dont see any probs with that only thing would be getting it nice and tucked in the window canals, also are there rear window molding clips avalible for these still? i cant seem too even see mine must of rusted away :0 anyways heres a couple pics im gonna do some more tomorrow just gotta figure out if i want to vynal it or not??? can anyone lead me too a good place to get vynal? id like to do it in one piece as well instead of 2

before

















after


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 4 2007, 09:13 PM~7621313
> *saw this poor 76 rotting away today.
> 
> 
> ...


hey skim i need some interior pieces and the header panel homie!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 5 2007, 12:36 AM~7622265
> *very nice Norcal .......I cant wait for my paint to shine        :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE...PM ME ABOUT THEM DOORS. WE NEED TO WORK OUT THE DETAILS BRO.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 5 2007, 03:12 PM~7625841
> *ok guys so i started some work on the roof today, dosent look to bad so far, only thing was the plastic molding around the back side windows thats a huge pain too get off and i ended up breaking it alot, basicly what iv done so far is stripped it sanded it farly good and applied 2 coats of zero rust, i have a couple small holes that i have too take care of but nothing mayjor yet, i cant deside tho if i should do the body work and paint it so just say fuck it and zero rust the whole thing take care of any holes and re-vynal it, it looks like a hell of a easy roof to re-vynal myselfd so i dont see any probs with that only thing would be getting it nice and tucked in the window canals, also are there rear window molding clips avalible for these still? i cant seem too even see mine must of rusted away :0 anyways heres a couple pics im gonna do some more tomorrow just gotta figure out if i want to vynal it or not??? can anyone lead me too a good place to get vynal? id like to do it in one piece as well instead of 2
> 
> before
> ...


coming along good bro..that roof looks alot better than mine did when they stripped the vinyl off.

are those defroster lines on the window stock??i dont think ive ever seen those ona glasshouse :0


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Apr 4 2007, 08:56 PM~7621214
> *Is it this one????
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thats the one....
please tell me there are more pics?
whos the owner?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 4 2007, 11:50 PM~7622289
> *Yeah, that glasshouse is from 2ND GENERATION car club
> *


oh no its not. straight game SD


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt..+Apr 5 2007, 06:04 PM~7627183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u can pm 76sevilleman he's from that club. he'll know about it uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 4 2007, 09:35 PM~7621811
> *FROM NORCAL75 BUILD TOPIC
> 
> 
> ...


JR's '76 is SUPER clean. ALL chrome whammy with squares, super clean engine with low miles. Notice he kept the Landau moldings and flaked the roof? Not too many do that. Real D'z, 5.20's. and restored blue plates. This car is REAL IMPERIAL MATERIAL FOR THE STREET AND SHOW.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 5 2007, 06:28 PM~7626879
> *coming along good bro..that roof looks alot better than mine did when they stripped the vinyl off.
> 
> are those defroster lines on the window stock??i dont think ive ever seen those ona glasshouse :0
> *



thanks buddy gonna be ripping off more tomorrow alot... dependin how hungover i am lol, i gotta deside what im gonna do, but i have a decent amount of time, when i get it in the garage i will eather do the body work on the top or do the vynal it aint gonna rust no more :biggrin: also the 350 im building is at the mechine shop gettin all ready then ill have a fit coming build it up an drop it in, yes thos are defrost lines 

also im wrorried about the breaks as i cant push down the pedal could this be because its not running or on????


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2007, 12:19 PM~7623672
> *Damn J that thing looked Immaculate before, What made you take it apart , You have any more pics before you stripped it down?
> *


all the STOCK crap had to go    


My glasshouse will have a different *Life* and a whole new *style*.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 5 2007, 08:36 PM~7627970
> *thanks buddy gonna be ripping off more tomorrow alot... dependin how hungover i am lol, i gotta deside what im gonna do, but i have a decent amount of time, when i get it in the garage i will eather do the body work on the top or do the vynal it aint gonna rust no more :biggrin: also the 350 im building is at the mechine shop gettin all ready then ill have a fit coming build it up an drop it in, yes thos are defrost lines
> 
> also im wrorried about the breaks as i cant push down the pedal could this be because its not running or on????*


yeah theyll get hard because the car is off. when you start it, they will soften up. they work off the vaccum from the engine(power brakes)


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Apr 4 2007, 08:56 PM~7621214
> *Is it this one????
> 
> 
> ...


favorite one uffin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

looking for a grille for my 75 impala. i would REALLY like a caprice grille. hit me up homies!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

have a 76 grill


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619+Apr 5 2007, 11:46 AM~7623847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Uppp, my bad, I thought 2nd Generation had one just like it....dope ghouse anyway :yes: *


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 5 2007, 10:51 PM~7628514
> *looking for a grille for my 75 impala. i would REALLY like a caprice grille. hit me up homies!
> *


got ur 75 caprice grill hommie


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

i would someday for all of the glasshouse owners to get togther at a show just to meet the baddest bunch of people on this sight .Ilike the way everyone helps eachother out keep it up


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Apr 6 2007, 08:39 AM~7630353
> *i would someday for all of the glasshouse owners to get togther at a show just to meet the baddest bunch of people on this sight .Ilike the way everyone helps eachother out  keep it up
> *


:0 makes me want to sell se vale and get a glasshouse or build another car


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster+Apr 6 2007, 10:39 AM~7630353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 5 2007, 10:21 PM~7628287
> *all the STOCK crap had to go
> My glasshouse will have a different Life and a whole new style.
> *


 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Apr 6 2007, 08:39 AM~7630353
> *i would someday for all of the glasshouse owners to get togther at a show just to meet the baddest bunch of people on this sight .Ilike the way everyone helps eachother out  keep it up
> *


* AT THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW!*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Apr 6 2007, 09:39 AM~7630353
> *i would someday for all of the glasshouse owners to get togther at a show just to meet the baddest bunch of people on this sight .Ilike the way everyone helps eachother out  keep it up
> *


HEY..... what about me...???? :dunno: i'll wear a glasshouse t-shirt....or i can bring my glasshouse model car.


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Mr bean you are always welcome in this house


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Apr 6 2007, 06:39 AM~7630353
> *i would someday for all of the glasshouse owners to get togther at a show just to meet the baddest bunch of people on this sight .Ilike the way everyone helps eachother out  keep it up
> *




xxxxxxx2


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 6 2007, 08:56 AM~7631158
> * AT THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW!
> *



im down for that ill be their this year to


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Apr 6 2007, 07:39 AM~7630353
> *i would someday for all of the glasshouse owners to get togther at a show just to meet the baddest bunch of people on this sight .Ilike the way everyone helps eachother out  keep it up
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Apr 6 2007, 02:47 PM~7632292
> *Mr bean you are always welcome in this house
> *


how is the princess...??? :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Big PROPS to JohnDMonster==_ Thanks Un chingo, _John.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 5 2007, 09:37 AM~7623773
> *Don't trip Chocolate Chip, when it comes down to that time i'll help you hook that shit up, well if you let me(trust me :biggrin: )    Ya sabes.
> *


 :biggrin: Ya saves homie, we'll crack open some cold ones while we're at it too


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

well pulled off some more off the top yesterday accually looks realy good under it just a couple realy small holes not too bad so far should have pics soon, also with the window trim thats held in which clips there all rusty and half broke so i need to buy more wheres a good place for them? also i was thinking when installing them should i just dig out the window canal stick the clips on the trim fill it up with new sealer drop them in and just tape it down and let them dry in place? sounds like a good plan too me :biggrin:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

good job sillk....keep it up


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

T T T


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 5 2007, 09:51 PM~7628514
> *looking for a grille for my 75 impala. i would REALLY like a caprice grille. hit me up homies!
> *


STILL LOOKING FOR A GRILL
HIT UP http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=34926
OR ANY 1 ELS LOOKING FOR STUFF DONE BUISNESS WITH HIM
GOOD GUY LOTS OF 74-76 PARTS


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

heres a update from me dont know when i gonna get a day too get the top done looks likewhere back to rain  

ok guys an girls bit of a update

engine right before being sent to the mechine shop shuold have it back by the end of the week then i order the rebuild kit :biggrin: 










couple random picks of the car as you can tell im in the process of ripping off the top also got the drivers side door fixed


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 7 2007, 08:56 PM~7641162
> *STILL LOOKING FOR A GRILL
> HIT UP http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=34926
> OR ANY 1 ELS LOOKING FOR STUFF DONE BUISNESS WITH HIM
> ...


I've done business with him too, real straight dude and prices are not bad either, i went to his pad thursday night as a matter of fact, picked up some goodies for the 74 :biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 4 2007, 10:34 AM~7617006
> *FOR REAL.... CUS IN MY CAR THE STROKES FUCKING HIT WAY HIGH UP THERE SO SPEAKERS R NEVER GONNA GO THERE MAYVE IF I CENTER THEM
> *


Man, any of you try using side port cylinders?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NAW


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

went for a dip with the homies....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

havein problems with my g-house 
carb or timeing dont know the problem is 
when i give it gas it dies on me like if its geting to much
gas it did the same thing before i changed everything 
from the stock 2 barrel now im running edalbrock 
air gap manifold 650 carb accel dist msd wires 
accel plugs accel flamethrower coil and it still does the samething
as the stock stuff at a stop sign i cant push the gas and go across
i have to gradualy push the pedal till it gets going once it goes then i can hall ass i can run it at 80mph but at a stop or from a stand still
it will die any 1 ever run into this problem if so can you help


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 8 2007, 10:30 PM~7647500
> *havein problems with my g-house
> carb or timeing dont know the problem is
> when i give it gas it dies on me like if its geting to much
> ...


its your timing bro, my distributor clamp came loose last night and i had the same thing happen. just get a timing light and set it.

did you match alll your edelbrock componemts when you bought them??? im thinking the 650 carb is too small for the manifold? do you have a cam in it?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 8 2007, 10:32 PM~7647515
> *its your timing bro, my distributor clamp came loose last night and i had the same thing happen. just get a timing light and set it.
> 
> did you match alll your edelbrock componemts when you bought them??? im thinking the 650 carb is too small for the manifold? do you have a cam in it?
> *


no cam


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 8 2007, 09:30 PM~7647500
> *havein problems with my g-house
> carb or timeing dont know the problem is
> when i give it gas it dies on me like if its geting to much
> ...



if you have a 350 you shoundnt run anything biger than a 1406 edalblock carb or youll give it to gas and make it chock try checking your fule pump to see if you have good gas flow and your timing if those are good then do your idel and air mixter on the carb


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 7 2007, 09:42 PM~7641083
> *T T T
> *


HEY, DID YOU SEND IT?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 8 2007, 02:56 PM~7644614
> *Man, any of you try using side port cylinders?
> *


it will give you close to 2 inches of clearance comparired to a regular cylinder


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT FOR THE GLASSHOUSE FEST :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *DIRTYSANCHEZ423*, *ferns213*, Mr.74, SOBER21

WHATS UP CARNALES :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 9 2007, 10:46 AM~7649520
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, ferns213, Mr.74, SOBER21
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*2 more Pages and we make 500 :0 *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 7 2007, 10:21 PM~7641352
> *heres a update from me dont know when i gonna get a day too get the top done looks likewhere back to rain
> 
> ok guys an girls bit of a update
> ...


*looking Good, Homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep the pictures coming, always happy to see updates pictures.*


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys loooking at juicing this thing when i get to the point, i wand too do 2 pumps i figure and 4 bats? or maybe 1 pump 4 bats just want some hop too it, i need to figure out where too cut the wholes in the frame at the front and the trunk floor anyone got any good pics and give me a run down as im new to installing hydros? how are the cyliders held in? from what iv read i should run 14s in the back and 8s in the front?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+Apr 8 2007, 03:56 PM~7644614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I've considered them, trust me i try everything  , i like to mess with different things, look outside the box is what i call it :biggrin: . 
Anyway, i would only use those 2 extra inches and get some bigger cylinders so it would beat that purpose, plus then i would have to mess with my rear suspension to accomodate the bigger cylinders and i still wouldn't be able to have speakers above them, i'm running 12"s right now, and i don't think i would Run anything smaller than that, plus our rear package tray area is huge, i'm not afraid of cutting new holes for speakers, it's just knowing where to cut  and not fucking it all up that's the key. Just my 2.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 9 2007, 11:07 AM~7649672
> *hey guys loooking at juicing this thing when i get to the point, i wand too do 2 pumps i figure and 4 bats? or maybe 1 pump 4 bats just want some hop too it, i need to figure out where too cut the wholes in the frame at the front and the trunk floor anyone got any good pics and give me a run down as im new to installing hydros? how are the cyliders held in? from what iv read i should run 14s in the back and 8s in the front?
> *


*
You do not want to run anything bigger then 12"s on the rear, trust me, unless you're ready to start extending trailling arms, getting telescopics driveshafts, and all kinds of more shit.  

Now for the front, i've always thought that 8" cylinders where a waste, your front suspension only allows so much travel that your 8" cylinders are never fully extended, leading to over locking and beding the tips of the shaft, i've always ran 6" cylinders up front and never had a problem with over locking, my Rides get some inches if they have to  

You will defenetly want a 2 pump set up, 4 batteries are plenty for lift and lay, but if you're planning to snach the frame up("just want some hop too it") then you're better off with aleast 6 batteries.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 8 2007, 10:38 PM~7647119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I think LatinLife Car Club has some of the baddest Glasshouses and RagHouses out there point blank :worship: :cheesy: , just my 2 *


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

hey smurf im going to try to get them 10 inch tel cylinders agin and ill let you guys know how much and see if i can get them quicker


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Apr 9 2007, 01:30 PM~7650638
> *hey smurf im going to try to get them 10 inch tel cylinders agin and ill let you guys know how much and see if i can get them quicker
> *


Coo, good looking out, last time they took for ever :biggrin: , did you find a new source?


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

check it out  

http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../4/88292084.htm


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 9 2007, 10:14 AM~7649714
> *
> You do not want to run anything bigger then 12"s on the rear, trust me, unless you're ready to start extending trailling arms, getting telescopics driveshafts, and all kinds of more shit.
> 
> ...


thanks buddy so what im looking at is 12s in the rear and 8s in the front? couldent i just do 1 pump 4 bats just for the front and then just have lowering spring in the back, i just want some hop in the front real thats about it, what do the chylers sit in in the arms and on the axal? sorry im a noobie to juice, i guess i can always add more bats and anothewr pump if i wanted too get some lift in the rear, what should i look at in springs? guessing the cyliders replace the shocks?and where should i drill the holes for the front? best place for cheap cylilders? guess those and the springs are my first step, can i have them installed by them self and still drive the car? ben as i wont have enough i dont think for everything at once


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Apr 9 2007, 12:50 AM~7648080
> *if you have a 350 you shoundnt run anything biger than a 1406 edalblock carb or youll give it to gas and make it chock try checking your fule pump to see if you have good gas flow and your timing if those are good then do your idel and air mixter on the carb
> *


i do have a 1406 carb 
fuel pumps a holly


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 9 2007, 07:01 PM~7653044
> *check it out
> 
> 
> ...


NOT BAD FOR $4500


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

bump ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

A 74 G-HOUSE I BUILT! "PURPLE REIGN"


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 9 2007, 07:28 PM~7653258
> *thanks buddy so what im looking at is 12s in the rear and 8s in the front? couldent i just do 1 pump 4 bats just for the front and then just have lowering spring in the back, i just want some hop in the front real thats about it, what do the chylers sit in in the arms and on the axal? sorry im a noobie to juice, i guess i can always add more bats and anothewr pump if i wanted too get some lift in the rear, what should i look at in springs? guessing the cyliders replace the shocks?and where should i drill the holes for the front? best place for cheap cylilders? guess those and the springs are my first step, can i have them installed by them self and still drive the car? ben as i wont have enough i dont think for everything at once
> *


*Let me see if i got this right, so you only want to lift the front? If so then 1 pump, 1 dump, 1 hydraulic hose(#6) ran from the trunk to the engine compartment to a T fitting, then 2 smaller #6 hoses to each cylinder is what you would need and yea 4 batteries will be enough to lift the front. Just leave the rear alone, don't cut nothing or put lowering springs. If you want it to sit lower on the rear, then take a trip to your local Junk Yard and get some rear Coils out of any G-Body, that'll lower the Car enough and still give you a nice Ride. Let me think of a few more things.  

The rear Cylinders will sit on the Axle/rear end, right where your stock springs sit, i would recommend that you don't do any cutouts or welding on the rear of your Car yet, untill you're ready to put the rest of the stuff(Cylinders, Coils, Rear Pump, ETC.). Reason been that if you do the cutouts for the Cylinders now, and you use your stock rear end, but then later deside to use a shorter rear end from another Car to run skirts, the Cylinders cut out holes are going to be off and you're cylinders Are going to be at an angle(/). Just a heads up.*
*
This is a perfect Example of what not to do. :angry:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 9 2007, 07:28 PM~7653258
> *thanks buddy so what im looking at is 12s in the rear and 8s in the front? couldent i just do 1 pump 4 bats just for the front and then just have lowering spring in the back, i just want some hop in the front real thats about it, what do the chylers sit in in the arms and on the axal? sorry im a noobie to juice, i guess i can always add more bats and anothewr pump if i wanted too get some lift in the rear, what should i look at in springs? guessing the cyliders replace the shocks?and where should i drill the holes for the front? best place for cheap cylilders? guess those and the springs are my first step, can i have them installed by them self and still drive the car? ben as i wont have enough i dont think for everything at once
> *


*
You can always add stuff later, but why do it twice? What i mean is that if you're thinking off adding another Pump later(wich you are ) why not make the Rack for 2 Pumps? If you're planning to maybe add 2 more batteries later, why not make a battery rack for 6 batteries since you're going to be building one anyway? 
Even if you have all the trunk empty, just do the fabrication of what you think you will be doing in the future, take me for example, i haven't started with my trunk yet, but my Car is Wrapped(re-enforced) My Battery Rack is made to Hold 12 batteries, but i'm only using Five right now(again my Trunk is not done :biggrin: ), My Pump rack was done for 3 Pumps, but i only have 2 pumps right now, reason is that i know what i want, but i don't want to rush it on my set up, and i need the 2 temp. Pumps and Batteries to lift the car if i have to drive it somewhere. Just a few more things to think about.   *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks alot smurf that cleared up alot for me that is exactly what i will do with my rack, so i cant drive it without pumps and a fullset up anyone got any good pics of where i would need to mount the front clinders, i also i have a set of g-body spring out of my monte that should make it sit a lil better :biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

also im starting too think i got a realy good deal on this car been as i got it for 500cnd plus towing


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk+Apr 10 2007, 02:06 PM~7659282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
No problem Homie, Glad i can help, like i said just keep the back stock, but with the smaller springs from a G-body and keep the shocks on for the rear, you'll have a nice Ride on the rear, as for the front, I'll try to find some pictures for you, if not i'll take some of my Ride's Cylinder placement.  

What's that American? Sounds like a good ass deal. :thumbsup:  *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

umm not too sure but under 700, and thanks again


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 10 2007, 02:06 PM~7659282
> *thanks alot smurf that cleared up alot for me that is exactly what i will do with my rack, so i cant drive it without pumps and a fullset up anyone got any good pics of where i would need to mount the front clinders, i also i have a set of g-body spring out of my monte that should make it sit a lil better :biggrin:
> *


*Sorry i missed this one, the answer is Yes, you can drive it with out a full set up. Since you're not touching the Rear, let's not concentrate on that, only the front  .
O.K, here's the thing, why do you want to start the set-up with out the set up? what i mean is, why do all the cutouts without the parts to put in them? Why not take it slow and save up for your set-up? or gradually start collecting parts for your set-up little by little, then when you have everything bamm do the whole cutting out stuff. Just my 2.*


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 10 2007, 04:00 PM~7660765
> *Sorry i missed this one, the answer is Yes, you can drive it with out a full set up. Since you're not touching the Rear, let's not concentrate on that, only the front  .
> O.K, here's the thing, why do you want to start the set-up with out the set up? what i mean is, why do all the cutouts without the parts to put in them? Why not take it slow and save up for your set-up? or gradually start collecting parts for your set-up little by little, then when you have everything bamm do the whole cutting out stuff. Just my 2.
> *



well i just figured while i was ripping out the engine and cleaning up the engine bay i would install the cyliders and springs... if i need springs that is


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 10 2007, 05:37 PM~7661005
> *well i just figured while i was ripping out the engine and cleaning up the engine bay i would install the cyliders and springs... if i need springs that is
> *


*Yea, you will defenetly need springs, the front stock springs are too soft, you can use them on the rear later when you decide to lift the back. I'm running some 3 1/2 tonners for the front with about 2 to 3 turns cut off(don't remember) so it can sit low. On these cars you have tons of space to work with, engine in or not so don't worry it wont be a problem, like i said you can do the cut outs for the cylinders, and still use the stock springs with no cylinders, the only thing is that you wont have shocks anymore so your Ride will be too bouncy on the front, but i'm sure you can live with that 

P.S.
I'm in no way trying to discourage you, i'm just used to doing things once the right way and not having to come back to redo little shit later, that's just me though, i'll help you the best i can.  *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

ya for sure thanks for all the help smurf, hopefully i will thro those g-body springs in soon, how you you think it will lower it? these cars jus look so much better with the ass diped down :biggrin: any place you would recommend to buy the stuff i need for the juice?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam.....smurf is smurfing up the fest :biggrin:



to dirty and tattoo.....THE CHECK IS IN THE MAIL


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 10 2007, 07:25 PM~7661792
> *dam.....smurf is smurfing up the fest     :biggrin:
> to dirty and tattoo.....THE CHECK IS IN THE MAIL
> *


 :biggrin: 
*Hey Dog i never received the Pictures, execpt for the ones on my phone, but i don't know how to retrieve those :dunno: *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 10 2007, 06:58 PM~7661528
> *ya for sure thanks for all the help smurf, hopefully i will thro those g-body springs in soon, how you you think it will lower it? these cars jus look so much better with the ass diped down :biggrin: any place you would recommend to buy the stuff i need for the juice?
> *


*Sure thing Homie, try the springs you have for the rear, it's a simple swap, all you have to do is jack up the Car, put some jack stands on the frame, then with the jack, jack up the rear end, disconnect the shocks from the back(the bottom Bolt on the Lower Arm) then lower the Jack slowly and the rear springs will fall off, don't be scared the rear springs don't fly out :biggrin: , put the new ones on and kack up the rear end again, put the bolt for the shock back on and you're done, get the car off the stands and see how low that leaves it, if you're still not satisfied then get some other springs from your local yard from a lighter G-body.   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 10 2007, 06:58 PM~7661528
> *ya for sure thanks for all the help smurf, hopefully i will thro those g-body springs in soon, how you you think it will lower it? these cars jus look so much better with the ass diped down :biggrin: any place you would recommend to buy the stuff i need for the juice?
> *


*When it comes to basic Set Ups all of them are really the same  , just look for who ever sells them cheaper, you're basically getting the same stuff with different backplates/logos  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 10 2007, 04:00 PM~7660315
> *umm not too sure but under 700, and thanks again
> *


*700 damn that's cheap, i payed way more than that for mine, and it was also not Running and it was crashed from one side :uh: *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 10 2007, 07:25 PM~7661792
> *dam.....smurf is smurfing up the fest    :biggrin:
> to dirty and tattoo.....THE CHECK IS IN THE MAIL
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 10 2007, 09:10 PM~7662721
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Big props to the Homie Dirty with one of the Cleanest Glasshouses out there, nice and shiny, Bling, Bling :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: SMURF, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, silkk, 

The neigborhood is here. :wave:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks again homie, ya i know how too do that, im building my monte from the ground up pritty much, just g-bodys are my specality, the montes farly light in the back so i think they should do nicely :biggrin: 

ya i realy lucked out things in pritty good shape


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 10 2007, 09:22 PM~7662834
> *Big props to the Homie Dirty with one of the Cleanest Glasshouses out there, nice and shiny, Bling, Bling :cheesy:
> *


*THANKS HOMIE, IT MEANS A LOT. AND TO THEM HATERS...I AIN'T DONE YET!*


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

I just wanted to whore! :biggrin: 

500


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

still lookin fora set of 75 caprice side moldings??? if you have a set pm me


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 10 2007, 09:29 PM~7662887
> *I just wanted to whore!  :biggrin:
> 
> 500
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 10 2007, 09:29 PM~7662887
> *I just wanted to whore!  :biggrin:
> 
> 500
> *


 :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whats happening glasshouse familia!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

```
[B]dont have shit to say except. I often feel like I am the only one.
the only one who really see;s how beautiful these machine's are.
one of these day's I will be up to speck (but with my taste) and 
I wil make it a point to get out there and b seen,,,,,,,,,
```


----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I want to C on page 500!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Apr 11 2007, 01:28 AM~7664603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMIGOS64_@Apr 11 2007, 08:12 AM~7665785
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dammmmmmmmm.......thats whatim talkin bout!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

What up G house family, Any body have lower mouldings for a 76, also when creating a pay pal account which one do I choose?


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey smurf i forot to ask been as im still running the stock wheels which are 15" i believe will the gbody springs lower it too much and the tires rub??


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

500 bomb ass pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMIGOS64_@Apr 11 2007, 07:12 AM~7665785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweeeeeet . i love em with out the door handles


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 11 2007, 07:54 PM~7670513
> *hey smurf i forgot to ask been as im still running the stock wheels which are 15" i believe will the gbody springs lower it too much and the tires rub??
> *


*I don't think it would be a problem Homie, try them and see what happens, i have a picture of mine lowered the fuck out on the rear with the stocks and it didn't rub.   *


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 11 2007, 09:06 AM~7666177
> *Huh,
> Don't know what you really mean with your post Homie, but i know most of the Guys in here(including Me) appreciate this type of Cars to the fullest and make an inpact everytime they take them out on the Streets. I don't know if the other Homies on here feel like i do, but i really took offence on your comments. :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


dont take offence smurf dont think he was talkin down on anyone, maybe he ment the only one that appreciates them in his area? I would think its pretty obvious to anyone that comes in here that most of you guys participating in this thread show plenty of love towards the houses and there owners :thumbsup: 

5hundy for glass thread!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Apr 11 2007, 08:33 PM~7671511
> *dont take offence smurf dont think he was talkin down on anyone, maybe he ment the only one that appreciates them in his area?  I would think its pretty obvious to anyone that comes in here that most of you guys participating in this thread show plenty of love towards the houses and there owners :thumbsup:
> 
> 5hundy for glass thread!!
> *



  :biggrin: :cheesy:


sup maiden


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

500 pages of very usefull info and cool pics AND NO BULL SHIT ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

hows the weather in southern cali homies???? ill be there starting tomorrow night!


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 11 2007, 08:10 PM~7671281
> *I don't think it would be a problem Homie, try them and see what happens, i have a picture of mine lowered the fuck out on the rear with the stocks and it didn't rub.
> *



aight thanks bro not that it matters too much only like a hours work anyways :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

put it back in the box....seal it up and set it on fire.......... :0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 3 2007, 10:39 AM~7610163
> *LOOK WHAT I JUST FOUND IN A BOX AT HOME
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 11 2007, 09:18 PM~7671856
> *hows the weather in southern cali homies???? ill be there starting tomorrow night!
> *


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey ha.Phil good to see ya back on bro


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Apr 12 2007, 01:36 AM~7672578
> *put it back in the box....seal it up and set it on fire.......... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :around: :rofl: :yessad: :yes: :werd:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76+Apr 11 2007, 09:33 PM~7671511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and shiny.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> *(SMURF @ Apr 11 2007, 08:10 PM) *
> I don't think it would be a problem Homie, try them and see what happens, i have a picture of mine lowered the fuck out on the rear with the stocks and it didn't rub.*





> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 11 2007, 11:03 PM~7672304
> *aight thanks bro not that it matters too much only like a hours work anyways :biggrin:
> *


*Here's a picture of My ride after it got cut out for Hydraulics Homie, with the 15"s and about 5 turns of stock front coil on the rear at that time,.*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Apr 10 2007, 10:30 PM~7662893
> *still lookin fora set of 75 caprice side moldings??? if you have a set pm me
> *


 got some moldings off a 76 caprice


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 12 2007, 09:12 AM~7674563
> *Here's a picture of My ride after it got cut out for Hydraulics Homie, with the 15"s and about 5 turns of stock front coil at that time,.
> 
> 
> ...



damn that just makes it look 1000X better :biggrin: :biggrin: hopefully ima do this tomorrow unless it rains


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Apr 11 2007, 11:36 PM~7672578
> *put it back in the box....seal it up and set it on fire.......... :0  :biggrin:
> *


MAN RICH WHY YOU ALWAYS GOTTA BE TALKING SMACK HOMIE :biggrin: I JUST SAID I FOUND THE THING WHATS WRONG WITH THAT I WAS BORED MAN...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

SO WHOS GOING TO THE SAN BERNADINO SHOW, WE SHOULD MEET UP FOR A GROUP PHOTO


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IAM GOING TO THE OTHER SHOW THAT I THINK ITS CALLED MEMORIES OF EL MONTE???


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

aight guys put in some decent work on it today.... let my back tell ya lol here it is got it lowered as well as did some more work on the top, got some work done on the monte carlo too anyways pics...










before..... after.....









some underside shots

















here it is lowered... hard too tell because the grounds not leval

























and what i got done on the roof this sides looking better so far :biggrin: 









thanks again for the help smurf saved me money buying diferent springs


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 12 2007, 05:02 PM~7677333
> *aight guys put in some decent work on it today.... let my back tell ya lol here it is got it lowered as well as did some more work on the top, got some work done on the monte carlo too anyways pics...
> 
> 
> ...


*
Looking good Homie, few things.
Never seen the shocks like that before? with the smaller spring around it :0 
Next does it look like it's going to Rubb?
Don't worry about the ground, it shows right away, specially with the skirt on  
Have you taken a look to see that the drive shaft is not going to hit the under side of the Car? Just one thing to check, just incase.   
Another thing, you're Crazy doing all that with just that Jack :biggrin:  
Keep up the good work Homie, keep the pictures coming.*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 12 2007, 01:19 PM~7675879
> *SO WHOS GOING TO THE SAN BERNADINO SHOW, WE SHOULD MEET UP FOR A GROUP PHOTO
> *


I will,but the caprice wont  (not done yet!)


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey smurf, i forgot to check if they where rubbing not sure how im gonna do that just feel arround i guess and i will check the driveshaft but i think its fine, ya i dunno whats up with those shocks never seen em like that before eather i think dif shock would lower it a bit more as well, and yes that jack sucks hahhah would of been 10X easyer with a good one


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 12 2007, 08:04 PM~7678817
> *hey smurf, i forgot to check if they where rubbing not sure how im gonna do that just feel arround i guess and i will check the driveshaft but i think its fine, ya i dunno whats up with those shocks never seen em like that before eather i think dif shock would lower it a bit more as well, and yes that jack sucks hahhah would of been 10X easyer with a good one
> *


*  Yea you can just feel for it, ask someone to bounce it a little bit and you'll be able to see if it may rub   *


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Anyone got the bumper impact strips for the front and Back Bumper for a '75 or 76??


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

OK EVERYONE I GOT SOME SPRING CLEANING TO DO. I WANT TO GET RID OF MY EDELBROCK SHOCK AND THE LOWERING SPRINGS I BOUGHT FOR MY GLASSHOUSE IN SUMMER OF '05 THEY WERE ONLY USED FOR A YEAR AND 6K MILES I WILL TAKE SOME CURRENT PICS TOMORROW. I WANTED TO LET Y'ALL IN FIRST. ANYTHING YOU WANT TO KNOW ABOUT THEM I WILL TELL YOU. I WOULD KEEP THEM JUST INCASE I BOUGHT ANOTHER GLASSHOUSE BUT. I NEED THE ROOM AND THE MONEY.

LET ME KNOW. HERE IS A LINK TO WHEN I INSTALLED THEM.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4200896


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 12 2007, 12:19 PM~7675879
> *SO WHOS GOING TO THE SAN BERNADINO SHOW, WE SHOULD MEET UP FOR A GROUP PHOTO
> *


ILL BE THERE IM LEAVING TOMORROW MORNING


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

feels`good to be in sunny san diego!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ANYONE GOT SOME BUMPER IMPACT STRIPS LET ME KNOW!!!!!!!!FRONT AND BACK PLEASE! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SUP ALL CASA HOMIES.....NICE MEETING YOU MR. NORCAL75.....



.....DSL IS NOW WORKING...NOW...HOW DO I POST PICS?.... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 12 2007, 09:52 PM~7679797
> *OK EVERYONE I GOT SOME SPRING CLEANING TO DO. I WANT TO GET RID OF MY EDELBROCK SHOCK AND THE LOWERING SPRINGS I BOUGHT FOR MY GLASSHOUSE IN SUMMER OF '05 THEY WERE ONLY USED FOR A YEAR AND 6K MILES I WILL TAKE SOME CURRENT PICS TOMORROW. I WANTED TO LET Y'ALL IN FIRST. ANYTHING YOU WANT TO KNOW ABOUT THEM I WILL TELL YOU. I WOULD KEEP THEM JUST INCASE I BOUGHT ANOTHER GLASSHOUSE BUT. I NEED THE ROOM AND THE MONEY.
> 
> LET ME KNOW. HERE IS A LINK TO WHEN I INSTALLED THEM.
> ...


UP.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 13 2007, 12:41 PM~7684022
> * SUP ALL CASA HOMIES.....NICE MEETING YOU MR. NORCAL75.....
> .....DSL IS NOW WORKING...NOW...HOW DO I POST PICS?.... :biggrin:
> 
> *


Go to tinypic.com and upload your pictures there, then copy the Link and paste it here. 
P.S make sure you're pictures are downsized or they're going to take for ever to load, the way you do that is, open your documents on your computer, select my pictures then right click on the picture you want to load, select open with, once it's open select paint, once in paint click on image (on top of the screen), then click on stretch/skew now you can down size the picture to what ever size you want, when you're done select Save As if you want to keep the original size.

Now go to tinypic.com and click where it says browse, open your picture files and look for the pictures you resized and load them, once you're done just copy the link [ ] .
Done.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 13 2007, 11:51 AM~7684083
> *Go to tinypic.com and upload your pictures there, then copy the Link and paste it here.
> P.S make sure you're pictures are downsized or they're going to take for ever to load, the way you do that is, open your documents  on your computer, select my pictures then right click on the picture you want to load, select open with, once it's open select paint, once in paint click on image (on top of the screen), then click on stretch/skew now you can down size the picture to what ever size you want, when you're done select Save As if you want to keep the original size.
> 
> ...



:biggrin: SWEET THANKS SMURF...I'LL GET SOME BATTERIES FOR THE DIGI CAM....AND GET READY...... :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 13 2007, 11:55 AM~7684105
> *:biggrin: SWEET THANKS SMURF...I'LL GET SOME BATTERIES FOR THE DIGI CAM....AND GET READY...... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: What up Phil!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 13 2007, 02:41 PM~7684022
> *NOW...HOW DO I POST PICS?.... :biggrin:
> 
> *


I will tell you for $50 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

j/k


there are a few different hosting sites that work good, I use http://www.tinypic.com/ I been using tinypic for over a year now, its pretty damn easy.  And all the pics that I have hosted there still work.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Ill be at the San Bernadino show this sunday taking photos for the fest :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 14 2007, 01:37 AM~7687736
> *Ill be at  the San Bernadino show this sunday taking photos for the fest :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 13 2007, 10:37 PM~7687736
> *Ill be at  the San Bernadino show this sunday taking photos for the fest :biggrin:
> *


   




:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

so not so good news pulled up the carpet because i knew it had a leak most have some serious rust and the passanger side has a few holes so i guess im laying on some thich costs of zero rust then diberglass bondo too give it more strenth, then it started too rain so tomorrow hopefully i will get that all done the capet underlay was soaked


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

you might want to check ur heater core if the rust is on the pass floor


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

sorry dont fallow how would the heater core affect the the floor unless it had a leak? i know the windsheld has leaks that will be delt with once i get all the basic ruff body work done,


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

heater core is located under dashboard on passenger side


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin: 'yup....what he said!......  



just delt with that problem....  ..... :cheesy: but thanks to tattoo76....the problem is fixed  






:yes: :wave: sup guam...maiden.....everyone.....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 15 2007, 04:45 AM~7692434
> *:uh:  :biggrin: 'yup....what he said!......
> just delt with that problem....  ..... :cheesy: but thanks to tattoo76....the problem is fixed
> :yes:  :wave: sup guam...maiden.....everyone.....
> *


sup


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 14 2007, 10:50 PM~7692900
> *sup
> *





 


sup bro.... got ur moldings and a remote mirror right here already cleaned out the doors I got from Norcal75 .........hopefuly get them to sandblast monday :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 15 2007, 07:45 AM~7693431
> *
> sup bro.... got ur moldings and a remote mirror right here already cleaned out the doors I got from Norcal75 .........hopefuly get them to sandblast monday              :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

what side mirror ?
i'm gonna have to swing by and check it out.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 15 2007, 11:53 AM~7695284
> *:0
> 
> what side mirror ?
> ...



got u a chrome remote mirror for ur 71' :cheesy:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 15 2007, 12:45 AM~7693431
> *
> sup bro.... got ur moldings and a remote mirror right here already cleaned out the doors I got from Norcal75 .........hopefuly get them to sandblast monday              :biggrin:
> *


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

Quick question..will 75 hardtop doors work on a 74 rag?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Apr 15 2007, 07:14 PM~7698172
> *Quick question..will 75 hardtop doors work on a 74 rag?
> *


yes, just the glass is different. :biggrin:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 15 2007, 07:15 PM~7698186
> *yes, just the glass is different. :biggrin:
> *


Cool, the 75 has clean doors and the one of the 74's doors has a big ass dent.  
Anybody need hardtop parts? All the glass is up for sale. And whatever else I don't use.


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

does anybody have the front emblem for a 76 glasshouse for sale?


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

I GOT THIS :0 









AND THIS  









TO BUILD THIS :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Apr 15 2007, 07:18 PM~7698214
> *Cool, the 75 has clean doors and the one of the 74's doors has a big ass dent.
> Anybody need hardtop parts? All the glass is up for sale. And whatever else I don't use.
> *


the grille for a 75 and where the seat belt retracts into up on the headliner. its the little housing on the drivers side, i only need the housing, no seat belt. :biggrin:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

I dont have a grill for sale. I'm using the front end off of the 75 its a 76 clip but shit if I have the housing you got it, just pay for shipping. I'll get with my homie who's sittin on it for me to see if the housing is in the car. I'll let you kow.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Apr 15 2007, 08:28 PM~7698323
> *I GOT THIS :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 




:biggrin:  


sup samoa....u building a rag


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Apr 15 2007, 07:33 PM~7698372
> *I dont have a grill for sale. I'm using the front end off of the 75 its a 76 clip but shit if I have the housing you got it, just pay for shipping. I'll get with my homie who's sittin on it for me to see if the housing is in the car. I'll let you kow.
> *


cool brother, :biggrin:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 15 2007, 07:54 PM~7698623
> *:0  :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> sup samoa....u building a rag
> *


Yeah, I got the cut 74 and my old 75 hardtop to use for parts. How you like my all og 75 rag?

Shit homie where have you been? :0 

I also have this...not a glasshouse but close with the top down.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 15 2007, 07:35 PM~7695569
> *got u a chrome remote mirror for ur 71'    :cheesy:
> *


cool.

i have to swing by and pick it up.

how much u askin


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Apr 15 2007, 07:18 PM~7698214
> *Cool, the 75 has clean doors and the one of the 74's doors has a big ass dent.
> Anybody need hardtop parts? All the glass is up for sale. And whatever else I don't use.
> *


\\


does it have side moldings??? i need a set


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Apr 15 2007, 09:21 PM~7699706
> *\\
> does it have side moldings??? i need a set
> *


No side molding, sorry bro.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hahahahhahahaaaa...it worked...gotta resize that shit


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Apr 15 2007, 09:18 PM~7698214
> *Cool, the 75 has clean doors and the one of the 74's doors has a big ass dent.
> Anybody need hardtop parts? All the glass is up for sale. And whatever else I don't use.
> *


do you have the mouldings that wraps around the edge of left and right quarter windows?


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Apr 15 2007, 09:18 PM~7698214
> *Cool, the 75 has clean doors and the one of the 74's doors has a big ass dent.
> Anybody need hardtop parts? All the glass is up for sale. And whatever else I don't use.
> *


What about the steering shaft?


----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Apr 15 2007, 07:18 PM~7698214
> *Cool, the 75 has clean doors and the one of the 74's doors has a big ass dent.
> Anybody need hardtop parts? All the glass is up for sale. And whatever else I don't use.
> *


dmn bro.. i need a front seat,the piece that goes inbetween the back window and trunk....and the 2 panels in the back :biggrin: hit me up let me know..


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*TTT.
:0 From another Topic. LIFESTYLES GLASSHOUSES AND RAGHOUSE.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From another tread.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From another tread(what can i say, i like to go around collecting Glasshouses and Raghouses related pictures :biggrin  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0 damn! looking killer topdogg


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Here's Another one.  
*


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Apr 16 2007, 12:11 PM~7703447
> *:0  damn! looking killer topdogg
> *



Thx Maiden, too bad it rained. When the sun came up, it allowed the LIFESTYLE cars to really shine.







?t=1176752158


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*ttt.

Can't get better than this, you just gotta love the structure and Foundation of the Houses. :0  *










*Another.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i needto get me one of these
http://youtube.com/watch?v=EJokaWo4GG8&mode=related&search=


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 16 2007, 09:28 AM~7702316
> *TTT.
> :0  From another Topic. LIFESTYLES GLASSHOUSES AND RAGHOUSE.
> 
> ...


Man topdogg the rag house came out super nice one of my favorite caprices BIG PROPS and RESPECT!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 16 2007, 10:11 AM~7702666
> *
> *


welcome back tom  :biggrin:


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 16 2007, 10:11 AM~7702666
> *
> *


mr. harborareaphil what parts you need?

check your phone for pictures?


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 16 2007, 04:03 PM~7705317
> *ttt.
> 
> Can't get better than this, you just gotta love the structure and Foundation of the Houses.  :0
> ...


Absolutely Beautiful!!!......I cant think of another raghouse that can match this one :0


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Apr 16 2007, 08:58 PM~7708081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice car homie! been puttin it down for awhile :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

hers a some of Glass/Raghouse shots, i didnt take as many as i would've like cuz of the fuckin rain :angry:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Look whos car was reppin at the show


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

alot of nice homes at the show.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Apr 16 2007, 10:06 PM~7708148
> *Absolutely Beautiful!!!......I cant think of another raghouse that can match this one :0
> *


man I love this ride, but what is wrong with his front bumper :dunno:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 16 2007, 05:03 PM~7705317
> *ttt.
> 
> 
> ...


*
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:*


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey smurf i have been looking on prohopper website and what do you think about this, 

http://www.catalog.prohopper.com/product_i...products_id=168

what will i need to buy off there at the same time i know i need bats, rack, coils what else


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

anybody have a extra nose enblem for a 76 glasshouse?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

PM'S SENT


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Apr 16 2007, 10:10 PM~7708726
> *man I love this ride, but what is wrong with his front bumper  :dunno:
> *


that is a bad ass raghouse but i thought i might have been the only one to notice it.... no disrespect inteded just an observation.. again it is a bad ass raghouse...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HEY IVE BEEN LOOKING INTO BUYING THIS SHIT JUST TO TEST IT OUT ON SOME OF THE PLASTIC PARTS OF THE CAR.... BUT HAS ANY ONE EVER USED THIS SHIT???

http://alsacorp.com/products/killercans/kc...me_prodinfo.htm


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 17 2007, 11:06 AM~7711745
> *HEY IVE BEEN LOOKING INTO BUYING THIS SHIT JUST TO TEST IT OUT ON SOME OF THE PLASTIC PARTS OF THE CAR.... BUT HAS ANY ONE EVER USED THIS SHIT???
> 
> http://alsacorp.com/products/killercans/kc...me_prodinfo.htm
> *


naw homie, i've heard of it but never seen it used and how it looks in person... would be nice to know....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

this what i call...gh art


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs+Apr 16 2007, 11:10 PM~7708726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You know what i noticed that just a minute ago(no Bullshit), but Hey still clean ass RagHouse none the less :biggrin:  *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

the only pic i took before it started to rain of my car
















heres 1 of topdogg in line before the show


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

another 1 of LIFESTYLE on the transporter


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

a few more


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 17 2007, 03:09 PM~7713095
> *another 1 of LIFESTYLE on the transporter
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE TAIL LIGHTS LOOK SICK WITH THEM GRILLS FROM A DISTANCE.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

ILL LET YOU FELLAS KNOW WHATS WRONG WITH THE BUMPER ON THE RAG...THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DONT LOCK UP THE FRONT TO GET IT OFF THE TRAILER....HAHAH ITS BEEN FIXED ...AND NO DISRESPECT TAKEN :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Your car looked awesome, Caprice Rida. It is quite obvious that you took care of all the little details when you built it. Keep up the good work. 
PEACE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

GLAD TO SEE SO MANY BEAUTIFUL GLASSHOUSES.....


CAN'T WAIT TO JOIN YOU GUYS AT THE SHOWS :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> ILL LET YOU FELLAS KNOW WHATS WRONG WITH THE BUMPER ON THE RAG...THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DONT LOCK UP THE FRONT TO GET IT OFF THE TRAILER....HAHAH ITS BEEN FIXED ...AND NO DISRESPECT TAKEN :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> nice ride, hommie thats good u got the bumper fix.
> :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Apr 17 2007, 11:48 PM~7717112
> *ILL LET YOU FELLAS KNOW WHATS WRONG WITH THE BUMPER ON THE RAG...THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DONT LOCK UP THE FRONT TO GET IT OFF  THE TRAILER....HAHAH ITS BEEN FIXED ...AND NO DISRESPECT TAKEN  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Apr 17 2007, 11:48 PM~7717112
> *ILL LET YOU FELLAS KNOW WHATS WRONG WITH THE BUMPER ON THE RAG...THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DONT LOCK UP THE FRONT TO GET IT OFF  THE TRAILER....HAHAH ITS BEEN FIXED ...AND NO DISRESPECT TAKEN  :biggrin:
> *


STILL ONE OF THE CLEANEST RAGHOUSES I HAVE EVER SEEN.....PERIOD


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

THANKS FELLAS FOR ALL THE PROPS ILL PASS THEM ON TO MY LIL NEPHEW THE NEW OWNER OF THE RAG .....


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Apr 18 2007, 07:06 PM~7723399
> *THANKS FELLAS FOR ALL THE PROPS ILL PASS THEM ON TO MY LIL NEPHEW THE NEW OWNER OF THE RAG .....
> *


 :0 , you sold it

Hey thanks again for the continental kit you sold me a couple years back dogg


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

TopDogg and Caprice rida, your Raghouses are absolutely beautiful!!! Smurf and Dirty Sanchez already know that they have bad ass Glasshouses as well as the rest of the cars in here. Lowrider or Laid should do a Glasshouse only issue, gets boring looking @ the same old '61,'59,'63','64, g-bodies and cadillacs. I was wondering if anybody has a decklid for 1976 Glasshouse. The one on my car has a damaged keyhole. I have a hood for a 1974 in perfect condition that I was thinking of giving away to somebody out here in Aztlan that will put it to GOOD use (no [email protected]#$s) or trade for a good decklid.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

INSPIRATION, ADMIRATION, LOYALTY.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

NEVER ENVY. STICK TOGETHER FAMILY!!! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Gives me the motivation to finish mine!! Thanks to everyone helping me out!! :cough: cough: John and smurf: :roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco+Apr 19 2007, 12:37 AM~7725474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That's what we're all here for, to lend a helping hand and/or moral support for all the Glass addicts. :biggrin:  *
*
"Hi my name is SMURF and i've been addicted to Glass since i first saw one driving down the Block of 54th Street in South Central L.A about 15 Years ago, i was 14 at the time and will never forget it. All it took was one quick glance at the shape of the rear quarter Glass and the nice long body lines to have me hooked." *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GETTING PAID TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 19 2007, 09:48 AM~7727284
> *"Hi my name is SMURF and i've been addicted to Glass since i first saw one driving down the Block of 54th Street in South Central L.A about 15 Years ago, i was 14 at the time and will never forget it. All it took was one quick glance at the shape of the rear quarter Glass and the nice long body lines to have me hooked." *
> [/color]
> 
> [/b]


"JUST ONE LOOK, THATS ALL IT TOOK" :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

just wanted to see if anybody might be interested in buying this 1/25 scale model of a 76 chevy caprice


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Apr 18 2007, 06:06 PM~7723399
> *THANKS FELLAS FOR ALL THE PROPS ILL PASS THEM ON TO MY LIL NEPHEW THE NEW OWNER OF THE RAG .....
> *


damn,thats one lucky nephew.you must have something esle up yuor sleeve to let go of such a bad ass rag.i dont know about anyone else,but yuo are a legend to me with that rag :worship: caprice rida


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 19 2007, 01:04 PM~7728651
> *"JUST ONE LOOK, THATS ALL IT TOOK" :biggrin:
> *



funny you mensioned that smurf same here one look at this car and i was hooked and always kept a eye open as the durdy guys are hogin them all lol








\
i love the color and the rims look great on it imo


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Apr 19 2007, 02:34 PM~7726313
> *Gives me the motivation to finish mine!! Thanks to everyone helping me out!! :cough: cough: John and smurf: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


i know what u mean, i got the motivation, just need the feria , you know how that goes, with bills and shit it can get a bit frustrating.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

alot of nice houses

can't wait to finally get my 71 finished.not a house but still in the family.

seems like its takin for ever.

heres a pic of it a few monthes back, still needs another blocking and i finally found some parts i was lookin for so now its on to the next step.

god willing i can get the body finished this weekend and ready for paint.


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

what up glass house family


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Here's a question For the Homies?

Is the AC Plastic Housing for the 71 through 76 the same?

Here's a picture of the AC Plastic Housing on a 72:*










*Here's a picture of the AC Plastic Housing on a 75:*










*And here's 2 pictures of the AC Plastic Housing on the 76:*
















*
Can someone let me know if they're all the same? i'm only talking about the Big Plastic housing that's against the firewall. Thanks.*


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 19 2007, 04:04 PM~7730461
> *Here's a question For the Homies?
> 
> Is the AC Plastic Housing for the 71 through 76 the same?
> ...



they shoud all be the same the only dif i see is the way the lines are hooked up but everything els looks the same are you going to ac in the g house


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Apr 19 2007, 07:15 PM~7730942
> *they shoud all be the same the only dif i see is the way the lines are hooked up but everything els looks the same are you going to ac in the g house
> *


  
Thanks Dog, I have the chance to pick up a NOS AC unit for a 72 and was wondering if it'll fit my 76, i noticed the same thing only the lines look different


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SMURF, *CHOPPER 76*

*What's cracken Chopper? You hitting Pomona swapmeet This weekend? :wave: *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 19 2007, 08:26 PM~7732178
> *
> Thanks Dog, I have the chance to pick up a NOS AC unit for a 72 and was wondering if it'll fit my 76, i noticed the same thing only the lines look different
> *


i have all the a/c stuff that was in my car from compressor to hoses
the plastic housing atached to the firewall is still on the car but i plan
to shave the firewall and remove it iv removed the compressor its braket
the hoses ill try to remove the plastic on the fire wall if i can does any 1 know how it comes off make offer and its yours ill take pics this sunday so you can see what i have


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

just like to mess with ya little homie.hey i have not even seen your car yet..email me some [email protected]

richee


> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 12 2007, 10:45 AM~7675613
> *MAN RICH WHY YOU ALWAYS GOTTA BE TALKING SMACK HOMIE :biggrin:  I JUST SAID I FOUND THE THING WHATS WRONG WITH THAT I WAS BORED MAN...
> *


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 19 2007, 08:50 PM~7732384
> *i have all the a/c stuff that was in my car from compressor to hoses
> the plastic housing atached to the firewall is still on the car but i plan
> to shave the firewall and remove it iv removed the compressor its braket
> ...


PM me a price homie, I could use it in my 74, el centro gets pretty hot.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys got a question im guessing the headliners in these are a bitch to redo and mines in great shape but blue what should i do jus once i have everything stripped spray it with sem paint, gonna suck i think cuz its in a car and u gotta paint upside down ideas? also im hearing you can paint seats with sem as well? mine arent to bad but would get done propery once the cars down so this would be a temp thing


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Apr 19 2007, 09:01 PM~7732472
> *PM me a price homie, I could use it in my 74, el centro gets pretty hot.
> *


hot in SO CAL. no way
dont need a/c here it only gets like 120 hno: in the shade on a good day
but yea let me get everything together and ill take pics then we can talk


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHHAHAHA ALRIGHT RICH WELL I SENT YOU THE PICS I THOUGHT YOU HAD SEEN IT ALREADY?????


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 20 2007, 07:17 AM~7734161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 19 2007, 08:29 PM~7732200
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SMURF, CHOPPER 76
> 
> ...


ANYONE ELSE THINKING ABOUT HITTING POMONA THIS WEEKEND


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WOW I DIDNT THINK THEY MADE THESE FOR MY CAR 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-CHEVY-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 20 2007, 10:31 AM~7735406
> *WOW I DIDNT THINK THEY MADE THESE FOR MY CAR
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-CHEVY-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


Page not responding :dunno:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HOW BOUT NOW
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-CHEVY-...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*ttt. 
Clean  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 20 2007, 10:34 AM~7735435
> *HOW BOUT NOW
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-CHEVY-...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


 :thumbsup: 
*Looks nice, always liked the Original stock one better though, just my 2.  *


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 20 2007, 09:28 AM~7735389
> *ANYONE ELSE THINKING ABOUT HITTING POMONA THIS WEEKEND
> *


some one get a set of some 75 caprice side molding and sell them to me !! :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Good Luck!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 20 2007, 10:37 AM~7735449
> *:thumbsup:
> Looks nice, always liked the Original stock one better though, just my 2.
> *



YEA I LIKE THE OG ONES TOO... BUT I ALSO LIKE THE CUSTOM SHIT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT...RAINY DAY IN L.A.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 20 2007, 03:12 PM~7737392
> * TTT...RAINY DAY IN L.A.....
> *


Not anymore, sunny as fuck where i'm at(The Marina) :biggrin:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 19 2007, 09:05 PM~7732493
> *hot in SO CAL. no way
> dont need a/c here it only gets like 120 hno:  in the shade on a good day
> but yea let me get everything together and ill take pics then we can talk
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 20 2007, 02:34 PM~7737526
> *Not anymore, sunny as fuck where i'm at(The Marina) :biggrin:
> *



yup. pretty sunny after all that rain.....had to get all my parts in the garage....just got them back from sandblast....water&bare metal sucks.....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 20 2007, 03:17 PM~7734161
> *
> 
> 
> ...



who's house is this? is from the VERY beginning of this topic, never seen anymore pix :uh: 


only house-3-wheel pic me likes


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I know some one is / was lookin for this a while back....

landau quarter glass on ebay: item # 260109430543

Landau Glass Ebay


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 20 2007, 09:37 AM~7735449
> *:thumbsup:
> Looks nice, always liked the Original stock one better though, just my 2.
> *


could someone do me the HUGE favor of emailing this guy and asking him for more pics of this grill?? im VERY interested in it, but i cant log in to my ebay account for some reason. id like to get some pics of it head on and from the drivers to pass. side.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

ANYONE ON HERE NEED A TURN SIGNAL SWITCH(HARNESS/ELECTRICAL PART) FOR THERE GLASSHOUSE, I BOUGHT IT WHEN I REPLACED MY STEERING COLUMN, THE ONE IN THE COLUMN WORKED FINE SO I DIDNT USE IT, IT STILL IN THE BOX SO IF ANYONE NEEDS IT LET ME KNOW


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Apr 20 2007, 11:39 AM~7735469
> *some one get a set of some 75 caprice side molding and sell them to me !! :biggrin:
> *


i got sum off a 76 caprice but just missing that lil insert on the passenger side front fender, pm me if interested


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 21 2007, 05:20 PM~7743491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

Man I havent been on here for a minute. It's cool to see how everyones rides are building up.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

INDIVIDUALS


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 21 2007, 04:18 AM~7741200
> *who's house is this? is from the VERY beginning of this topic, never seen anymore pix  :uh:
> only house-3-wheel pic me likes
> *


that glass house belongs to







magic from CERTIFIED RIDAZ C.C.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> *ttt.
> Clean  *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

has anyone tried this???? i was thinking of doing it???


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=247446&st=380


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

attention glasshouse riders, i have a new addition to the family......a 73 rag with a 76 nose!!! i will try and egt pics of my new baby,,,its gonaa be a full frame off.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 22 2007, 08:03 AM~7745647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 22 2007, 03:03 AM~7746043
> *attention glasshouse riders, i have a new addition to the family......a 73 rag with a 76 nose!!! i will try and egt pics of my new baby,,,its gonaa be a full frame off.
> *



WAS IT THE ONE THAT WAS 4 SALE HERE ON LIL A RED ONE?????


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 22 2007, 06:19 AM~7746248
> *WAS IT THE ONE THAT WAS 4 SALE HERE ON LIL A RED ONE?????
> *


naw bro i picked this one up here across town :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 22 2007, 12:13 PM~7747265
> *naw bro i picked this one up here across town :biggrin:
> *


I think that one was for sale here on LIL. I also saw it on craigslist!
If its the 1 I think,Nice pick up!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I thought bump this topic TTT by postin some pix of my 76er rides... 
none juiced (yet) and yes I know... 6 doors is 2 too many in these pix :biggrin: 






















13eens and all custom setup for the Landau will folow end of this year


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 22 2007, 11:13 AM~7747265
> *naw bro i picked this one up here across town :biggrin:
> *



cant wait too see the build, when you startin? :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Apr 22 2007, 01:29 PM~7747905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


itll be a minute before i dig into this one, i gotta finish my glasshouse before i can start on the raghouse :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

here she is homies...ill be bringing her home sometime this week. first on the list is to get a caddy rearend. then have the frame wrapped,extend aarms and get some chrome undies. slowly but surely ill work on it here and there.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I HAVE A QUESTION ARE SKIRTS FROM A 71 IMPALA OR CAPRICE THE SAME ALL THE WAY THRU 76 IF NOT WHAT CHANGES IN THEM HOW CAN YOU TELL


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

so are caddy rear ends a derect bolt in? if not what has to be modded and what years models work?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Apr 22 2007, 07:25 PM~7749870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive heard a early 80;s caddy rear end isa direct drop in, just need to modify the driveshaft a little. alse the homie dirtysanchez has a disc brake rearend outta impala ss that also requires driveshaft mods.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I aint saying shit, will not step my game up no time soon, no chrome, no candy
no extra horse's in the un-smoged, un-cataletic converted 400 chevy with the 
4 banger. I dont see no trophy's in her emediate future. but I hit a corner and
a switch everyday, and I mean everyday. that nose! that window! oh my God.
Yea we Got it bad.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 22 2007, 07:42 PM~7750019
> *yes they are the same. only thing that change is if theyre caprice skirts, the have the big moulding running down the middle/
> ive heard a early 80;s caddy rear end isa direct drop in, just need to modify the driveshaft a little. alse the homie dirtysanchez has a disc brake rearend outta impala ss that also requires driveshaft mods.
> *


thanks for answering my question


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 22 2007, 07:45 PM~7750058
> *I aint saying shit, will not step my game up no time soon, no chrome, no candy
> no extra horse's in the un-smoged, un-cataletic converted 400 chevy with the
> 4 banger. I dont see no trophy's in her emediate future. but I hit a corner and
> ...


 :biggrin: hey bro you have a pic of your ride?


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 22 2007, 07:45 PM~7750058
> *I aint saying shit, will not step my game up no time soon, no chrome, no candy
> no extra horse's in the un-smoged, un-cataletic converted 400 chevy with the
> 4 banger. I dont see no trophy's in her emediate future. but I hit a corner and
> ...


your car is super clean!.......but did i miss something??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 22 2007, 03:30 PM~7748307
> *I thought bump this topic TTT by postin some pix of my 76er rides...
> none juiced (yet) and yes I know... 6 doors is 2 too many in these pix  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



I gotta tell ya bro.....you the most gangsta fool in germany....holding it down for the glasshouse homies


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

HELP!!Has anyone tried to cut in caprice tailights into the impala model? Im gonna do it but I need a little feedback. I need a good picture of the corner of the quarter panel.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Glad to see all the Homies adding content inhere :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *

*So I pulled the Glass out to Wash it for the first time since the Paint Job and had my Little helper busting his Ass, i'm so proud of him, he saw me doing it and took over :cheesy:  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Few More of My Little one slapping some Armorall on the Tires :cheesy: . This is what Lowriding to me is all about Homies, fuck a trophy, fuck a Show, Bonding with my Son and driving around with My Family even if just to the Gas station is good enough for me.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THATS WHATS UP


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: 




hell yes smurf......


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 23 2007, 09:15 AM~7753720
> *Few More of My Little one slapping some Armorall on the Tires :cheesy: . This is what Lowriding to me is all about Homies, fuck a trophy, fuck a Show, Bonding with my Son and driving around with My Family even if just to the Gas station is good enough for me.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 23 2007, 10:15 AM~7753720
> *Few More of My Little one slapping some Armorall on the Tires :cheesy: . This is what Lowriding to me is all about Homies, fuck a trophy, fuck a Show, Bonding with my Son and driving around with My Family even if just to the Gas station is good enough for me.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 23 2007, 06:15 PM~7753720
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey man, love those pix of lil' smurf gettin busy on the house-shoes!

growin up lowridin, thats what we need to preach to the next generation


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

This is in the Austin Area....Whatcha Think
http://austin.craigslist.org/car/317400072.html


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Thanks Homies, i'm very proud of Him cause he wanted to do it all by his self, didn't need me to tell him how to do it or anything, he saw me do it and jumped right in, He calls My car "Bumper", everytime i work on The Glass he's by my side watching and tryes to help me out and immitate me, when ever i'm frustrated over something he'll ask me why(he's in the why stage) and i'll tell him that i'm having trouble with that part and he'll reply "No Worry Papa, No Worry, I'll Fix it, I'll fix it" and runs to get his play tools. That makes the whole frustration worth it.*


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 22 2007, 08:25 PM~7749871
> *so are caddy rear ends a derect bolt in? if not what has to be modded and what years models work?
> *



If you go a a hand full of pages back most of us all put in our two cents on what rear end will bolt up with little work


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 23 2007, 09:15 AM~7753720
> *Few More of My Little one slapping some Armorall on the Tires :cheesy: . This is what Lowriding to me is all about Homies, fuck a trophy, fuck a Show, Bonding with my Son and driving around with My Family even if just to the Gas station is good enough for me.
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
thats how i got started from my older cousins showing 
me the exact samething 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
keep up the good work lil homies gana throw it down for his generation :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

had it photoshoped what you guys think
before 








after


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 23 2007, 10:11 PM~7759683
> *had it photoshoped what you guys think
> before
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: looks good bro!! is it me or is the nose piece on your ride a different shade of green??


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

nice


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 23 2007, 10:13 PM~7759715
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: looks good bro!!  is it me or is the nose piece on your ride a different shade of green??
> *


looks that way the garage doors open theres a shadow on the car


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 23 2007, 10:19 PM~7759772
> *looks that way the garage doors open theres a shadow on the car
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: Great shots Smurf you have him on the right track


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

They grow up too fast, Smurf. It seems like just yesterday my son was doing the same thing. Now he has a nice ride, a home, and a family of his own. Enjoy your young family, teach them good morals, and spend plenty of quality time with them, because they grow up so quickly.
PEACE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any 1 lookin to put a/c in there house
took of my car 1975 impala
heres what i have of so far but ill take the housing and the condenser off
as well everything worked when i pulled of the compressor n the hoses
it didnt blow cold air just blew air whats on the white boxes are 
brand new got at local auto parts store any 1 want make offer








what smurf was talkin bout


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin: 







?t=1177396086


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

anybody out there have a set of rocker panels for sale. FOR A 76 G-HOUSE


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Apr 24 2007, 10:17 AM~7761179
> *anybody out there  have a set of rocker panels for sale.  FOR A 76 G-HOUSE
> *


CALL ME AROUND LUNCH TIME, I KNOW A GUY WHO HAS SOME NOS (new old stock) ROCKER MOLDINGS.


STILL IN THE ORIGINAL PACKAGES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Apr 23 2007, 10:54 PM~7759458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the kind words Homie, i'm taking it Day by Day and enjoying every minute of it.  *


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

good luck with that build when you get to it homie, its gonna be hella tight from what i can tell so far... 



> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 22 2007, 07:05 PM~7749674
> *here she is homies...ill be bringing her home sometime this week. first on the list is to get a caddy rearend. then have the frame wrapped,extend aarms and get some chrome undies. slowly but surely ill work on it here and there.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

you aint never lied TD... i can remember like it was just yeterday when my kids where born and all that good stuff.... 


> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 23 2007, 10:37 PM~7759971
> *They grow up too fast, Smurf.  It seems like just yesterday my son was doing the same thing.  Now he has a nice ride, a home, and a family of his own.  Enjoy your young family, teach them good morals, and spend plenty of quality time with them, because they grow up so quickly.
> PEACE
> 
> ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Got these from the Imperials Topic!!!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 24 2007, 08:52 PM~7766560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

anyone done a heater core R&R on their glasshouse?? my shit started leaking inside my car


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Apr 24 2007, 08:38 PM~7766969
> *anyone done a heater core R&R on their glasshouse?? my shit started leaking inside my car
> *



:0 MAY THE FUN BEGIN....JUST TOOK OUT MY HEATER BOX ON MY 76'....  


NOT AS BAD AS I THOUGHT IT WAS GONNA BE....


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 24 2007, 11:38 PM~7768215
> *:0 MAY THE FUN BEGIN....JUST TOOK OUT MY HEATER BOX ON MY 76'....
> NOT AS BAD AS I THOUGHT IT WAS GONNA BE....
> *


Show some pics!!! :biggrin: Please!??


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

got to bump this shit off page 3 for the homies uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Here's some Glass for that Ass!


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Apr 19 2007, 06:29 AM~7726271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 of the sikest raghouse


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

HELL YES...TWO VERY WELL DONE RAGS..... :wave: 



AND THAT BLUE 76'...FROM 'IMPERIALS'... :worship: 




:nicoderm: uffin: AND KASHMIR FROM 'LIFESTYLE'.....



AND THERES SO MANY OTHERS...I CANT WAIT FOR MY CAR TO BE DONE...JUST TO SHOW YOU WHAT I CAN DO


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

Whats up homies


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I'M NOT THE GIVING UP TYPE SO I'M ADDRESSING THIS QUESTION TO ALL THE OG AND OG KNOWLEDGABLE CATS OUT THERE THAT REMEMBER THE 80'S ERA. I'M TRYING TO DO SOME RESEACH ON THE OLD ART OF (T TOP CONVERSION) ON MY 75 GLASSHOUSE. IT WAS REAL POPULAR IN MY TEEN YEARS IN THE 80'S PERIOD IN L.A.. I'M TRYING TO GO OLD SCHOOL ON MINE BUT I NEED SOME ADVICE ON WHERE IN SOUTHERN CALI. I CAN GET IT DONE OR HOW TO GET IT DONE INCLUDING WHAT THE RITE DONOR CAR SHOULD BE USED ETC. IF ANY OF YOU BROS. CAN PROVIDE ANY INFO AND PICS IF YOU HAVE THEM ON AND OFF IT'LL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. THANKS BROS.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 26 2007, 09:47 PM~7783164
> *I'M NOT THE GIVING UP TYPE SO I'M ADDRESSING THIS QUESTION TO ALL THE OG AND OG KNOWLEDGABLE CATS OUT THERE THAT REMEMBER THE 80'S ERA. I'M TRYING TO DO SOME RESEACH ON THE OLD ART OF (T TOP CONVERSION) ON MY 75 GLASSHOUSE. IT WAS REAL POPULAR IN MY TEEN YEARS IN THE 80'S PERIOD IN L.A.. I'M TRYING TO GO OLD SCHOOL ON MINE BUT I NEED SOME ADVICE ON WHERE IN SOUTHERN CALI. I CAN GET IT DONE OR HOW TO GET IT DONE INCLUDING WHAT THE RITE DONOR CAR SHOULD BE USED ETC. IF ANY OF YOU BROS. CAN PROVIDE ANY INFO AND PICS IF YOU HAVE THEM ON AND OFF IT'LL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. THANKS BROS.
> *


show pics of your glasshouse


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 26 2007, 09:47 PM~7783164
> *I'M NOT THE GIVING UP TYPE SO I'M ADDRESSING THIS QUESTION TO ALL THE OG AND OG KNOWLEDGABLE CATS OUT THERE THAT REMEMBER THE 80'S ERA. I'M TRYING TO DO SOME RESEACH ON THE OLD ART OF (T TOP CONVERSION) ON MY 75 GLASSHOUSE. IT WAS REAL POPULAR IN MY TEEN YEARS IN THE 80'S PERIOD IN L.A.. I'M TRYING TO GO OLD SCHOOL ON MINE BUT I NEED SOME ADVICE ON WHERE IN SOUTHERN CALI. I CAN GET IT DONE OR HOW TO GET IT DONE INCLUDING WHAT THE RITE DONOR CAR SHOULD BE USED ETC. IF ANY OF YOU BROS. CAN PROVIDE ANY INFO AND PICS IF YOU HAVE THEM ON AND OFF IT'LL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. THANKS BROS.
> *


i would love to know this too,


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

What up Glass Riders just got back from T jones pad pick up my fillers and trims good guy good prices on hard to find parts this guy is no bullshit.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 26 2007, 11:27 PM~7783786
> *What up Glass Riders just got back from T jones pad pick up my fillers and trims good guy good prices on hard to find parts this guy is no bullshit.
> *


i agree good guy bought stuff from him before :thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Can someone blow up this pic for me? or post up a bigger pic of this? Thanks


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

T-TOPS????? IVE SEEN HOLLYHOOD TOPS BUT NOT T-TOPS????


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, Ive seen t-tops too! I would imagine they came off a camaro or something.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74+Apr 27 2007, 12:27 AM~7783786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Tjones is a great person to deal with very trustable and has tons of parts for 70's Caprices/Impalas and he's a real Rider too, we where at my House chopping it up for a while about GlassHouses a few nights ago and he mentioned to me about his 74, can't wait to see it in the future.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HEY SPECKING OF FILLERS WHO HAS GOT THERE FILLERS FROM REPLICA PLASTICS????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Apr 27 2007, 09:01 AM~7785194
> *Can someone blow up this pic for me? or post up a bigger pic of this? Thanks
> 
> 
> ...




 i just found the t shirt in a box buried in the garage.....fuck i forgot i had it....


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 27 2007, 11:35 AM~7786164
> * i just found the t shirt in a box buried in the garage.....fuck i forgot i had it....
> *


that has to be my favorite lowrider shirt and the only one i ever bought


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213+Apr 27 2007, 11:47 AM~7785888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That looks Bad Ass :cheesy: , know where i can find some??? What ever happened to the ones Travieso was working on? Tell the Homie i said whats up.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEA I GOT MINE TOO DIDNT DIRTY GET HIS THERE TOO????? WELL I JUST WANTED TO ASK WHAT DO THEY NEED TO BE DONE TO THEM SO THEY FIT JUST RIGHT????


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Nice!! pic from Groupe CC Topic!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 26 2007, 10:47 PM~7783164
> *I'M NOT THE GIVING UP TYPE SO I'M ADDRESSING THIS QUESTION TO ALL THE OG AND OG KNOWLEDGABLE CATS OUT THERE THAT REMEMBER THE 80'S ERA. I'M TRYING TO DO SOME RESEACH ON THE OLD ART OF (T TOP CONVERSION) ON MY 75 GLASSHOUSE. IT WAS REAL POPULAR IN MY TEEN YEARS IN THE 80'S PERIOD IN L.A.. I'M TRYING TO GO OLD SCHOOL ON MINE BUT I NEED SOME ADVICE ON WHERE IN SOUTHERN CALI. I CAN GET IT DONE OR HOW TO GET IT DONE INCLUDING WHAT THE RITE DONOR CAR SHOULD BE USED ETC. IF ANY OF YOU BROS. CAN PROVIDE ANY INFO AND PICS IF YOU HAVE THEM ON AND OFF IT'LL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. THANKS BROS.
> *



PROBABLY CALL UP SOUTHGATE SUNROOFS AND SEE IF THEY CAN HELP YOU OUT


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

'74 - '76 Custom Coupes


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Murals done by Victor C.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

what size rims you running on that glasshouse??


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 26 2007, 09:47 PM~7783164
> *I'M NOT THE GIVING UP TYPE SO I'M ADDRESSING THIS QUESTION TO ALL THE OG AND OG KNOWLEDGABLE CATS OUT THERE THAT REMEMBER THE 80'S ERA. I'M TRYING TO DO SOME RESEACH ON THE OLD ART OF (T TOP CONVERSION) ON MY 75 GLASSHOUSE. IT WAS REAL POPULAR IN MY TEEN YEARS IN THE 80'S PERIOD IN L.A.. I'M TRYING TO GO OLD SCHOOL ON MINE BUT I NEED SOME ADVICE ON WHERE IN SOUTHERN CALI. I CAN GET IT DONE OR HOW TO GET IT DONE INCLUDING WHAT THE RITE DONOR CAR SHOULD BE USED ETC. IF ANY OF YOU BROS. CAN PROVIDE ANY INFO AND PICS IF YOU HAVE THEM ON AND OFF IT'LL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. THANKS BROS.
> *


HERE'S A PIC OF ONE FROM "CHEECH & CHONG'S NEXT MOVIE"


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what a beautiful car.....I could of got a 76 caprice ..... wit t tops and cragers with side pipes and no motor  




like 12 years ago.....didnt have time to build or money :angry:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0 that woulda been sick Phil

t tops look aaalllright in my opinion


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Apr 28 2007, 02:01 AM~7790492
> *:0  that woulda been sick Phil
> 
> t tops look aaalllright in my opinion
> ...


cool pics MAIDEN 76 LOVE THEM OLD SCHOOL PICS BACK THEN PEOPLE WHERE NOT SCARED TO BE DIFFRENT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 28 2007, 03:43 AM~7790529
> *cool pics MAIDEN 76  LOVE THEM OLD SCHOOL PICS BACK THEN PEOPLE WHERE NOT SCARED TO BE DIFFRENT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213+Apr 27 2007, 11:47 AM~7785888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THE SHOP THAT DID MINE I DONT THINK THEY DID AS GOOD A JOB AS THE PLACE THAT DID THE HOMIES SMURFS...MINE IS CUT TOO SHORT ON THE SIDES AND DONT TUCK BEHIND THE BUMPER.....THEY WILL HAVE TO BE REPLACED WHEN THE CAR IS PAINTED.*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

BUMP FOR THE CASAS


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

To answer your question,

I originally was going to put on 13s but Around my way there were some big cars like Caddys and what not that kept blowing out tires so 14 x 7'S.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Some Down Old School rides in that... 

Viva Cheech and Chongs Next Movie !!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2007, 08:33 AM~7790977
> *THE SHOP THAT DID MINE I DONT THINK THEY DID AS GOOD A JOB AS THE PLACE THAT DID THE HOMIES SMURFS...MINE IS CUT TOO SHORT ON THE SIDES AND DONT TUCK BEHIND THE BUMPER.....THEY WILL HAVE TO BE REPLACED WHEN THE CAR IS PAINTED.
> 
> 
> ...



I SEE WHAT YOUR SAYING


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

what Up everyone I had ? I have a front bumper with the blak strip on it could I use the one that's all crome and put the strip on it those it make a diffrence. thanks


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 26 2007, 09:47 PM~7783164
> *I'M NOT THE GIVING UP TYPE SO I'M ADDRESSING THIS QUESTION TO ALL THE OG AND OG KNOWLEDGABLE CATS OUT THERE THAT REMEMBER THE 80'S ERA. I'M TRYING TO DO SOME RESEACH ON THE OLD ART OF (T TOP CONVERSION) ON MY 75 GLASSHOUSE. IT WAS REAL POPULAR IN MY TEEN YEARS IN THE 80'S PERIOD IN L.A.. I'M TRYING TO GO OLD SCHOOL ON MINE BUT I NEED SOME ADVICE ON WHERE IN SOUTHERN CALI. I CAN GET IT DONE OR HOW TO GET IT DONE INCLUDING WHAT THE RITE DONOR CAR SHOULD BE USED ETC. IF ANY OF YOU BROS. CAN PROVIDE ANY INFO AND PICS IF YOU HAVE THEM ON AND OFF IT'LL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. THANKS BROS.
> *


TTT


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Apr 28 2007, 01:01 AM~7790492
> *:0  that woulda been sick Phil
> 
> t tops look aaalllright in my opinion
> ...


the car on the mag cover look's like hank's from new wave in san jose


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

not trying to stir shit up or get things twisted but check out the plates on this ghouse,


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Ah there just plates ain't the end of the world. The car is nice and clean that's what counts.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 28 2007, 10:43 PM~7794377
> *not trying to stir shit up or get things twisted but check out the plates on this ghouse,
> 
> 
> ...


*OLD NEWS TRAVELS FAST!*


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Apr 28 2007, 11:21 PM~7794607
> *Ah there just plates ain't the end of the world. The car is nice and clean that's what counts.
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2007, 11:44 PM~7795016
> *OLD NEWS TRAVELS FAST!
> *





 yup...we've addressed that issue already....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0 good to see you back :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzWHats goin down


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

me and my homies 73


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 29 2007, 03:01 PM~7797754
> *me and my homies 73
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean homie


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice.....


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> *I'M NOT THE GIVING UP TYPE SO I'M ADDRESSING THIS QUESTION TO ALL THE OG AND OG KNOWLEDGABLE CATS OUT THERE THAT REMEMBER THE 80'S ERA. I'M TRYING TO DO SOME RESEACH ON THE OLD ART OF (T TOP CONVERSION) ON MY 75 GLASSHOUSE. IT WAS REAL POPULAR IN MY TEEN YEARS IN THE 80'S PERIOD IN L.A.. I'M TRYING TO GO OLD SCHOOL ON MINE BUT I NEED SOME ADVICE ON WHERE IN SOUTHERN CALI. I CAN GET IT DONE OR HOW TO GET IT DONE INCLUDING WHAT THE RITE DONOR CAR SHOULD BE USED ETC. IF ANY OF YOU BROS. CAN PROVIDE ANY INFO AND PICS IF YOU HAVE THEM ON AND OFF IT'LL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. THANKS BROS.
> *


TTT again i want too do this but what donor car would i need to find???


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

sup glasshouse homies!!


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 29 2007, 03:16 PM~7797790
> *looks clean homie
> *


better not of backed into my chit homie :0


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 29 2007, 03:01 PM~7797754
> *me and my homies 73
> 
> 
> ...


hey how much did it cost to get your lower a arms extended like that on the green one howmuch extension do you need to get that reversed tuck like that hit me back and let me know


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Apr 29 2007, 08:34 PM~7799558
> *hey how much did it cost to get your lower a arms extended like that on the green one howmuch extension do you need to get that reversed tuck like that hit me back and let me know
> *


are you serious?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Apr 29 2007, 11:34 PM~7799558
> *hey how much did it cost to get your lower a arms extended like that on the green one howmuch extension do you need to get that reversed tuck like that hit me back and let me know
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


it looks alot better to see the tires tucking at the top, than sticking out 3 inches past the fenders because of some 2" extended upper a-arms.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

true


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT


















:thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Apr 28 2007, 08:33 AM~7790977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Yea been there, done that talked about it, Moved on.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*TTT
Abybody know where i can find the plastic clips for the headliner?????? They're the ones that hold the headliner to the roof, or does anybody have a parts Car with the original head liner still on? Thanks For any Info/leads.  *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 30 2007, 12:02 PM~7803425
> *TTT
> Abybody know where i can find the plastic clips for the headliner?????? They're the ones that hold the headliner to the roof, or does anybody have a parts Car with the original head liner still on? Thanks For any Info/leads.
> *


will a 4 door work


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Apr 30 2007, 01:02 PM~7803425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think their all the same Homie, Do you have them? I forgot you had a parts car :biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

What up homies, I was wondering if anyone knew anybody that might have the engine harness for a 76, I have the side for the lights but not the side for the engine. And are any other years compatible


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Here we go.. I got a few things for sale.. hit me up!!562-682-3985--Jose.









RED IMPALA STEERING WHEEL








I GOT THE IMPALA DASH MOULDING THE LICENSE MOULDING ILL SELL WITH THE TAILIGHTS AS A COMPLETE SET!








THE FULL TAILIGHT CHROME ASSY. FOR A 76 IMPALA












































FRONT HEADER EXCEPT GRILLE.

















AND THE DOORS. :biggrin: 
WHAT I NEED........  ...........BOTH SIDE MIRRORS CHROME OR SPORT MIRRORS REMOTE, A CADDY REAR END DRUMS OR DISCS DONT MATTER, FRONT AND BACK IMPACT STRIPS FOR BUMPERS AND I CAN USE FRONT FENDER TRIM MOULDING IN BETTER SHAPE THEN MINE.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

What's up my Glasshouse hommies I need ur guys help I'm looking for a front and back bumper with the Black Rubber in good condition for my 1975 caprice conv, any help would be appreciated Thanks.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Apr 30 2007, 05:42 PM~7806038
> *What's up my Glasshouse hommies I need ur guys help I'm looking for a front and back bumper with the Black Rubber in good condition for my 1975 caprice conv, any help would be appreciated Thanks.
> *


lets talk


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any 1 interested


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

video capture of my car about 6 year ago cinco de mayo from the video lowriding in aztlan


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 30 2007, 03:09 PM~7804959
> *
> 
> I think their all the same Homie, Do you have them? I forgot you had a parts car :biggrin:
> *


ill check this weekand the headliner is still on


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heres one more


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 1 2007, 12:21 AM~7808785
> *heres one more
> 
> 
> ...


damm hommie nice ride I seen your ride when it was getting done @ Mirandas 
let me know if u need a caprice grill for your ride maybe we can trade some parts? 
so much for the set of bumpers ?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Apr 30 2007, 11:31 PM~7808834
> *damm hommie nice ride I seen your ride when it was getting done @ Mirandas
> let me know if u need a caprice grill for your ride maybe we can trade some parts?
> so much for the set of bumpers ?
> *


show me some pics


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

need this trim that goes around the grill any 1


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orlando+Apr 30 2007, 10:30 PM~7808064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Bad Ass, Don't pay attention to the Haters, fucking sheep i tell you, they see someone extending their A-Arms 3 Inches and they swear up and down that that's the only way to go :uh: Stay up Homie. .  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Small update. 
So i finally got around to taking off those ugly ass inner wheel wells over the weekend, i swear some people don't give a shit, have no pride in their work, they just hack shit off not giving a fuck :uh: .  *


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 1 2007, 12:21 AM~7808785
> *heres one more
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: im in heaven damnnnnnn :biggrin: 

one of these days again i promise,


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Lets move on(sorry i only have a few pictures).
So last night when i got Home from work i started working on the new ones, making the Cylinder cut out nice and simple.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Few more Shots, I would like to thank the Homie Tattoo for the cut out template. Now to get them cleaned up and ready for their next treatment :biggrin:  *


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

How long did it take to take those wheel wells off?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> need this trim that goes around the grill any 1
> 
> 
> here u go hommie
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> > need this trim that goes around the grill any 1
> > here u go hommie
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 1 2007, 01:20 PM~7811522
> *HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SELL ME THAT ONE HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



:nicoderm: let's talk HOMEBOY :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 1 2007, 10:28 AM~7810906
> *Few more Shots, I would like to thank the Homie Tattoo for the cut out template. Now to get them cleaned up and ready for their next treatment :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



 just got mine back from sandblaster.....


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 1 2007, 10:10 AM~7810823
> *Small update.
> So i finally got around to taking off those ugly ass inner wheel wells over the weekend, i swear some people don't give a shit, have no pride in their work, they just hack shit off not giving a fuck :uh: .
> 
> ...


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 1 2007, 10:10 AM~7810823
> *Small update.
> So i finally got around to taking off those ugly ass inner wheel wells over the weekend, i swear some people don't give a shit, have no pride in their work, they just hack shit off not giving a fuck :uh: .
> 
> ...


WHAT UP SMURF ANY OF THEM COOLANT TANKS FOR SALE LET ME KNOW THANKS.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@May 1 2007, 11:40 AM~7810953
> *How long did it take to take those wheel wells off?
> *


*Not Long Homie, had some of those U nut things brake on me, so that kind of made it longer :uh: :cool*:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@May 1 2007, 08:30 PM~7814682
> *WHAT UP SMURF ANY OF THEM COOLANT TANKS FOR SALE LET ME KNOW THANKS.
> *


*I knew someone had asked me for that before :biggrin: , Shoot me a PM and let me know where you stay at Homie, so i can check shipping for you.  *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

sup glasshouse familia? heres some random ass pics of my ride. :biggrin: i NEED A GRILL!!!!pm me or post up if you have one!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

heres a bit of an update.....i dropped off my seats yesterday at the upholstery place. our club president picked up an OG style carpet kit from classic industries for my today while he was i SoCal. the fillers,skirts and rocker panels will be put back on this week sometime. gotta get ready to hit the get-togethers this weekend. 

ill snap some pics of the interioir when i get it back.


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 1 2007, 09:39 PM~7815876
> *sup glasshouse familia? heres some random ass pics of my ride. :biggrin: i NEED A GRILL!!!!pm me or post up if you have one!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 1 2007, 09:39 PM~7815876
> *sup glasshouse familia? heres some random ass pics of my ride. :biggrin: i NEED A GRILL!!!!pm me or post up if you have one!!
> 
> 
> ...


im going over to tjones's pad this thursday, i believe he had one, ill call him tomorrow and find out, if hes still has it, i can pick it up for you


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 1 2007, 09:42 PM~7815910
> *heres a bit of an update.....i dropped off my seats yesterday at the upholstery place. our club president picked up an OG style carpet kit from classic industries for my today while he was i SoCal. the fillers,skirts and rocker panels will be put back on this week sometime. gotta get ready to hit the get-togethers this weekend.
> 
> ill snap some pics of the interioir when i get it back.
> *


Im digging those Stockton Chase Chevrolet frames  but looks like your missing the front one, I got some Fullerton Cone Chevrolet frames on mine, took me a while to find one to make my pair, and im still looking for more :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-house74+May 1 2007, 09:44 PM~7815933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah for sure homie! :biggrin: ive been almost beggin that guy to email me some pics of that grill, but nothing.  but if its clean, pick it up for me. i can paypal you the cash whenever. pm me and we can work out the details if he does have one.


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

ANYBODY KNOW WHO MAKES THEM GRILLES SOLD BY IMPALA BOB'S THERE BAD BUT THERE EXPENSIVE OR THE MANUFACTURE OF THE BILLET GRILLES.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 1 2007, 09:49 PM~7815977
> *Im digging those Stockton Chase Chevrolet frames   but looks like your missing the front one, I got some Fullerton Cone Chevrolet frames on mine, took me a while to find one to make my pair, and im still looking for more :biggrin:
> *


naw bro i have it. it just doesnt sit right with the bracket that hold the plate in place. i still have th OG 75 sticker on the front plate :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

TJONES HAS GOOD PARTS AT FAIR PRICES HE SHOWED ME THAT GRILLE IT'S CLEAN.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 1 2007, 09:49 PM~7815977
> *Im digging those Stockton Chase Chevrolet frames   but looks like your missing the front one, I got some Fullerton Cone Chevrolet frames on mine, took me a while to find one to make my pair, and im still looking for more :biggrin:
> *


now that i think about it,,i have an extra set of these. i scored them off a parts car 71 caprice that i had acouple years back. i kept the OG blue plates off it too...anyone know if you can re-register them??


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@May 1 2007, 09:50 PM~7815983
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHO MAKES THEM GRILLES SOLD BY IMPALA BOB'S THERE BAD BUT THERE EXPENSIVE OR THE MANUFACTURE OF THE BILLET GRILLES.
> *


i dunno who makes them..but im gonna pick up a full phantom grill for my 73 rag from them :biggrin: i LOVE the way those 73's look with them!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 1 2007, 09:52 PM~7815994
> *naw bro i have it. it just doesnt sit right with the bracket that hold the plate in place. i still have th OG 75 sticker on the front plate :0  :biggrin:
> *


Cool, im always looking out for those OG dealer frames, i got a couple from a few different ones, ill post a pic of mine later


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 1 2007, 09:54 PM~7816019
> *now that i think about it,,i have an extra set of these. i scored them off a parts car 71 caprice that i had acouple years back. i kept the OG blue plates off it too...anyone know if you can re-register them??
> *


my neighbors wife work at the DMV, ill ask him if she can, cuz i know you can re-register plates for certain years


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> sup glasshouse familia? heres some random ass pics of my ride. :biggrin:
> 
> i NEED A GRILL!!!!pm me or post up if you have one!!
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> sup glasshouse familia? heres some random ass pics of my ride. :biggrin: i NEED A GRILL!!!!pm me or post up if you have one!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO SMURF DOESNT 76GLASSHOUSE HAVE A HEADLINER???? HE HAD ONE FROM THE PARTS CAR REMEMBER


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 2 2007, 10:42 AM~7818506
> *YO SMURF DOESNT 76GLASSHOUSE HAVE A HEADLINER???? HE HAD ONE FROM THE PARTS CAR REMEMBER
> *


*Naah Homie, he's the one that's going to do mine, we're both looking for the plastic clip things, after i saw what he did to your Brothers Mustang i was Sold. :biggrin:  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA YEA THAT FUCKER GETS DOWN..... I REMEMBER HE HAD THE RED HEADLINER FROM THAT PARTS CAR HE HAD I THOUGHT HE HAD THE PARTS YOU NEEDED


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looking good norcal75.....  


hey smurf...these are from sandblasters :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

and my hindges after getting blasted and epoxy


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

one more giant pic...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 2 2007, 01:02 PM~7819587
> *looking good norcal75.....
> hey smurf...these are from sandblasters :biggrin:
> 
> ...


*Looks Good Dog :cheesy: Good looking out.  *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ill let you know what the deal is on that carpet kit smurf. i opened up the box today and itsa dead on match to my og color andthe same cut pile style carpet.

harborarea phil,,looking good bro!! seem like everyones puttin in some work on their rides.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 2 2007, 01:20 PM~7819724
> *ill let you know what the deal is on that carpet kit smurf. i opened up the box today and itsa dead on match to my og color andthe same cut pile style carpet.
> 
> harborarea phil,,looking good bro!! seem like everyones puttin in some work on their rides.
> *


*
Good looking out Homie, let me know how it fits, if you needed to do any trimming or anything for it to fit nicely, i'm planning on ordering one from them for my Ride, mine is new but i still want to change it for an O.G style one  

Oops i forgot, is it molded? like the Original ones?*


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

an nice accessory for my glasshouse that I just recieved :0 

OG never opened mini 8 track, should be pretty mid 70s I belive


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, silkk, SMURF, TopDogg, Hooked 2 Glass*

WHAT'S UP EVERYONE I GOT A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR YA!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 2 2007, 01:40 PM~7819907
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, silkk, SMURF, TopDogg, Hooked 2 Glass
> 
> ...


what's that hommie :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@May 2 2007, 01:51 PM~7820006
> *what's that hommie  :biggrin:
> *


COMMING SOON!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 2 2007, 12:56 PM~7820041
> *COMMING SOON!
> *


Got the list. I feel honored to be a part of it. :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 2 2007, 01:56 PM~7820041
> *COMMING SOON!
> *


I bet it is *****SHINY***** 
:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 2 2007, 01:58 PM~7820055
> *Got the list.  I feel honored to be a part of it. :biggrin:
> *


*X2  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 2 2007, 01:33 PM~7820333
> *X2
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 2 2007, 09:58 PM~7820055
> *Got the list.  I feel honored to be a part of it. :biggrin:
> *



I second that, good to be on the list. Big props to all the glass riders!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*~MY BELOVED FIRST GLASSHOUSE!~*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*OVER 10 YEARS AGO! NOTICE THE UNICAL 76 ON THE JAM BOX ANTENNA!*


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I STILL GOT MY OG 8 TRACK BUT I CUT IT OUT TO PUT MY KENWOOD


----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)

ONE DAY I WILL FINISH MINE


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: walt customs, TopDogg, LOWCOCHON, NorCal75, Hooked 2 Glass

Waz up Hommies uffin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 2 2007, 12:32 PM~7819833
> *
> Good looking out Homie, let me know how it fits, if you needed to do any trimming or anything for it to fit nicely, i'm planning on ordering one from them for my Ride, mine is new but i still want to change it for an O.G style one
> 
> ...


yeah bro,its molded :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

man, this was one of the first glasshouse pix i saved some long ass time ago...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@May 2 2007, 11:25 PM~7820799
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: walt customs, TopDogg, LOWCOCHON, NorCal75, Hooked 2 Glass
> 
> ...



chillin


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 2 2007, 01:02 PM~7819587
> *looking good norcal75.....
> hey smurf...these are from sandblasters :biggrin:
> 
> ...


thinking of selling that bike soon? :0


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 2 2007, 03:26 PM~7820810
> *chillin
> *


shit who's @ work :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

its midnight over here


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

im at work,


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

damn.. i want one


----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/007/2LOWCOCHON '74.jpg[/IMG]
HERE'S A PICTURE 2 YEARS AGO


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+May 2 2007, 03:25 PM~7820802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
I am :biggrin:  *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

had a shooting with the 4dr and the red glass last weekend.
now its done with stock - gonna sell the green and cut the red


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Grillin' :wave:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 2 2007, 02:33 PM~7820878
> *Coo, you think you can shoot me some pictures on PM? if it's not too much to ask. Thanks.
> 
> I am :biggrin:
> *


 ill just post them up here so the rest of the homies can see. just incase anyone was interested in buying a kit and the fit and form of them :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

post them pics Norcal75 I gotta go get me a carpet kit too.....


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

how many of you know this book?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 2 2007, 12:58 PM~7820055
> *Got the list.  I feel honored to be a part of it. :biggrin:
> *


you know this :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 2 2007, 12:58 PM~7820055
> *Got the list.  I feel honored to be a part of it. :biggrin:
> *


I can say i feel the same way


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Heres a some shot of the 74 that the homie Fresno took


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 2 2007, 10:38 PM~7824638
> *Heres a some shot of the 74 that the homie Fresno took
> 
> 
> ...


 WHAT UP MR. 74 HOW HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR THE MOONROOF LOOKIN CLEAN HOMIE WHAT'S NEXT FOR YOUR RIDE.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@May 2 2007, 10:52 PM~7824701
> *WHAT UP MR. 74 HOW HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR THE MOONROOF LOOKIN CLEAN HOMIE WHAT'S NEXT FOR YOUR RIDE.
> *


i payed 1,100 installed at Sunroof performers, they do really good work, and its a 42

I'm starting to get temted to lift it :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

did that inclued the roof or just the install


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

I got my GLASSHOUSE in January and every one said I would do anything to it But they where wrong . Rebuilt carb, new dash pad,skirts,fillers little by little like BRN2RIDELO Said its not the money It's the heart you put into it .


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 2 2007, 09:38 PM~7824638
> *Heres a some shot of the 74 that the homie Fresno took
> 
> 
> ...



looking good keep up that good work on it :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

wut up 76


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@May 2 2007, 11:08 PM~7824807
> *I got my GLASSHOUSE in January and every one said I would do anything to it But they where wrong .                Rebuilt carb, new dash pad,skirts,fillers little by little like BRN2RIDELO Said its not the money It's the heart you put into it .
> *


right on homie.....  .....same thing thing hit me in 1993....the purchase of my 74' impala :biggrin: 













still my daily driver every fucking day......


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

A phil Man I remember your ride I think I even talk to you back in 2001-2002 dont remeber you were at the pomona swapmeet clean ride i dont so many 74 impalas any more.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@May 3 2007, 01:51 AM~7825291
> *A phil Man I remember your ride I think I even talk to you back in 2001-2002 dont remeber  you were at the pomona swapmeet  clean ride i dont so many 74 impalas any more.
> *



what were you driving and what color rims did i have on...


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

I was with my homies you had crome wheels I had 74vert project and I ask you if would trade .


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 3 2007, 05:28 AM~7823548
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I know about it and I want a copy !


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 2 2007, 10:38 PM~7824638
> *Heres a some shot of the 74 that the homie Fresno took
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ANY 1 GOING TO SAN DIAGO


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@May 2 2007, 10:58 PM~7824745
> *did that inclued the roof or just the install
> *


thats including the moonroof, installation, and new headliner


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+May 2 2007, 08:35 PM~7823016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I NEED HELP! I got the power window doors for my glasshouse and like an idiot, I cut the wires past the door jambs. Can someone show me a pic of how it plugs into the fuse box? Thanx


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@May 3 2007, 11:11 AM~7826920
> *I NEED HELP! I got the power window doors for my glasshouse and like an idiot, I cut the wires past the door jambs. Can someone show me a pic of how it plugs into the fuse box? Thanx
> *


*I can probably take some pictures for you over the weekend Homie, but i'm not sure how good that will help you(it's a gang of wires) you're always welcome to come and check out how it's set up in my Ride.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IS ANYONE GOING TO THE CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC AT ELYSIAN PARK THIS SUNDAY....... IAM GOING 4 SURE


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 2 2007, 09:38 PM~7824638
> *Heres a some shot of the 74 that the homie Fresno took
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass 74


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 3 2007, 11:46 AM~7827480
> *I can probably take some pictures for you over the weekend Homie, but i'm not sure how good that will help you(it's a gang of wires) you're always welcome to come and check out how it's set up in my Ride.
> *


speaking about windows here is a little info for the g-house homies My passenger window was acting up it would rollup half ways then stop I changed the Switch I was about to buy a new motor but I saved my self some money replaced the gears bought them over at auto zone for 16 bucks special order them saved me 80 bucks they carry some good stuff there they even sell weather stripping.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks to all my Glasshouse brothers for commenting my ride, All you guys keep me motivated, It feels good to be part of this tight knit group :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@May 3 2007, 10:10 PM~7830167
> *bought them over at auto zone for 16 bucks special order them saved me 80 bucks they carry some good stuff there they even sell weather stripping.
> *


auto zone has picked up some good vendors lately, they have access to a ton of parts that NO auto parts store had 2 years ago.



keep in mind that things like weatherstripping, can be purchased ALOT cheaper directly from the manufacturer or one of the Impala Parts businesses. 



but even still, Auto Zone can get "damn near anything" (that is, if its available)


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

wow, we are on page *520*



*5.20*'s are the only way to really ride in a Glasshouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Here are the OLD pics of my 76.


























I FINALLY picked a color, bought ALLLLLLL my paint (40+ cans and jars). Should be getting sprayed in September.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@May 3 2007, 08:10 PM~7830167
> *speaking about  windows here is a little info for the g-house homies My passenger window was acting up it  would rollup half ways then stop I changed the Switch I was about to buy a new motor but I saved my self some money replaced the gears bought them over at auto zone for 16 bucks special order them saved me 80 bucks they carry some good stuff there they even sell weather stripping.
> *


Umm, more info on this please? i've noticed that my windows start going up slow when they reach the middle or near the top, like there's not enough power or my battery was low.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 4 2007, 06:07 AM~7832866
> *auto zone has picked up some good vendors lately, they have access to a ton of parts that NO auto parts store had 2 years ago.
> keep in mind that things like weatherstripping, can be purchased ALOT cheaper directly from the manufacturer or one of the Impala Parts businesses.
> but even still, Auto Zone can get "damn near anything" (that is, if its available)
> *


 :biggrin: 

is there any way you can get pricing on weather stripping from other people for me?? ill see what i can do to hook the glasshouse homies up even cheaper. :0 ( i can do shit like that without getting in trouble :biggrin: )


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 4 2007, 10:13 AM~7833783
> *:biggrin:
> 
> is there any way you can get pricing on weather stripping from other people for me?? ill see what i can do to hook the glasshouse homies up even cheaper. :0  ( i can do shit like that without getting in trouble :biggrin: )
> *


 :cheesy:  thanks HOMEBOY :biggrin:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

Whats up everyone :wave:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 4 2007, 12:13 PM~7833783
> *:biggrin:
> 
> is there any way you can get pricing on weather stripping from other people for me?? ill see what i can do to hook the glasshouse homies up even cheaper. :0  ( i can do shit like that without getting in trouble :biggrin: )
> *



Door $99.95
Roof Rail $99.95
Trunk $24.95
Window Felts $94.95
Hood to Cowl $19.95 (that is if you dont completely shave the firewall  if you do, then you wont be needing that piece. :biggrin: )


I can get EVERYTHING listed above for $272, otherwise it would all be $339.75 retail.

The front and rear glass use urethane sealer, you can buy it in a tube and use a regular caulking gun, but honestly, I like to just have a "glass guy" come out and do that that way they can reinstall the window trim too, and its covered by warranty, which is good because if it leaks, their ass can come back out and fix it.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 4 2007, 04:18 PM~7836114
> *Door $99.95
> Roof Rail $99.95
> Trunk $24.95
> ...


*I Washed my Car recently and noticed that i had a leak some where in the front windshield and the rear wind shield, i'm also planing to just to take it to An AutoGlass Place and have them take the front and rear windows off and reseal them *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice ill be getting with you soon for those weatherstrips tattoo






and which one of you guys outbid me on ebay.....


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

I FINALLY picked a color, bought ALLLLLLL my paint (40+ cans and jars). Should be getting sprayed in September.
[/quote]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IS ANYONE GONNA HIT ELYSIAN PARK THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> I think I have what you need, Brn2ridelo, (grill trim), PM me for info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 4 2007, 09:28 AM~7832901
> *wow, we are on page 520
> 5.20's are the only way to really ride in a Glasshouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here are the OLD pics of my 76.
> ...


That's what I'm talking about been looking forward to seeing the glasshouse being painted and it's not even my car :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 5 2007, 11:46 AM~7839660
> *That's what I'm talking about been looking forward to seeing the glasshouse being painted and it's not even my car  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

few more updates on the caprice,

one wheel well almost finished what a diference


















pic of the lite orange pearl i got









got the new engine pritty much ready too go but have to get the new pistons put on the rods once thats done its go go go


































nice pic of it lowerd


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looking good homie .........im right behind you got my motor all apart too .......


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Cinco De Mayo


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

to the top glasshouse fam!!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

anybody else have problems with there doors hanging low? mine are getting worse by the day
maybe changing out the bushings this weekend


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 4 2007, 08:00 PM~7836517
> *I Washed my Car recently and noticed that i had a leak some where in the front windshield and the rear wind shield, i'm also planing to just to take it to An AutoGlass Place and have them take the front and rear windows off and reseal them
> *


YEAH, WHEN IT COMES TO 65 AND UP WINDSHIELD AND REAR GLASS, I LEAVE IT UP TO THE PRO'S.


THOSE THINGS ARE GLUED IN, HELL, YOU CAN EVEN REMOVE A FRONT WINDSHIELD WITHOUT IT CRACKING ANYWAYS.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@May 6 2007, 07:47 PM~7846719
> *anybody else have problems with there doors hanging low? mine are getting worse by the day
> maybe changing out the bushings this weekend
> *


thats the first thing i had done to my car when i got it, fucken doors were sagging bad!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks smurf for hooking it up with that coolant tank Let me kwow if you ever need a hand with your ride I am always willing to help out or if your out my way and want to hit any yards. TTT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+May 6 2007, 09:04 PM~7846871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*No problem Homie, It was good meeting you and your brother Homie and clock wise if you ever need anything just hit me up.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Small Update:

SO i Finally got around to installing this Little thing that My Girl gave to me for Christmas On the Glass House.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*It was pretty quick just like the Homie DirtySanchez had said it would be, thank you Dirty for the step by step How-tos on your GlassHouse build up Topic, it helped me alot, followed it step by step :biggrin:  

So here's the Final Result. :cheesy: 

Before:










And After:  










*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Few More Shots.*
(P.S. Don't pay attention to the wires under the dash, they're gone now :biggrin: )



















*This is the Only different thing i had to do, The Homie Dirty was able to pry the steering wheel off with out a puller, i had to use a steering wheel puller cause mine didn't budge(maybe a sign for me to start working out :biggrin: ).  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Alot Of GlassHouses out for Cinco De Mayo weekend :cheesy: , from other Topics.  *













































*
The Homies ferns213 GlassHouse  *


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 7 2007, 11:59 AM~7850635
> *It was pretty quick just like the Homie DirtySanchez had said it would be, thank you Dirty for the step by step How-tos on your GlassHouse build up Topic, it helped me alot, followed it step by step :biggrin:
> 
> So here's the Final Result.  :cheesy:
> ...


Looks like your switch plate moved up to :0 :0 


It must be nice to live in California and not have to worry about heat    









































Oh and looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@May 7 2007, 09:29 PM~7854941
> *Looks like your switch plate moved up to :0  :0
> It must be nice to live in California and not have to worry about heat
> Oh and looks good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks for the props Homie, it gets Hot but i can live with it :biggrin:  *


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Stolen from B.C. Fest :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 7 2007, 11:03 AM~7850659
> *Few More Shots.
> (P.S. Don't pay attention to the wires under the dash, they're gone now :biggrin: )
> 
> ...


It Looks real good dogg, it really sets off the wood grain on your dash


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 8 2007, 12:04 AM~7855814
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

I need some help and info, I keep going thru flywheels like crazy. It is done right this is my third one each time I changed starters as well. I am starting to go crazy some one give me some info as to what the problem could be or what I need to do or adjust to correct the problem.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@May 7 2007, 10:25 PM~7855477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT!!


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

1976 glasshous for sale in the classifieds by sed-loc


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 7 2007, 11:01 PM~7855803
> *It Looks real good dogg, it really sets off the wood grain on your dash
> *


*Thanks Dog, I have to hit that spot you told me about to really bring it out   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@May 8 2007, 09:08 AM~7857485
> *1976 glasshous for sale in the classifieds by sed-loc
> *


*
:0 Danm, say it aint so Homie, i was looking forward to seen this Car complete  .* 

*SED-LOCS 1976 GLASSHOUSE FOR SALE*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:uh: THAT SUCKS I WANTED TO SEE IT FINISHED


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice nardi smurf.....






was the stock steering wheel og black.....or painted...? :biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

Its not sold yet fellas its 90% done. Trust if it goes im still in the family, trying to get a raghouse :biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

does any body know where i can find a full vynal top trim??????????? not the half vynal top trim.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT for the fest!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@May 8 2007, 07:08 PM~7862301
> * does any body know where i can find a full vynal top trim??????????? not the half vynal top trim.
> *



i have the trim from mine...pm me an offer on it.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 7 2007, 10:03 AM~7850659
> *Few More Shots.
> (P.S. Don't pay attention to the wires under the dash, they're gone now :biggrin: )
> 
> ...



like what you did with the switches on the and the good thing you dont have to werie about your leg hitting it and a nice streering wheel


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

dont get me confuse with this guy 76glasshouse Today, 06:08PM | | Post # 10439 

New Member

Posts: 2
Joined: Yesterday, 07:24 PM


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 8 2007, 01:04 AM~7855814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


glasshouse, on 5.20's, laid out all the way around.



IT DOESNT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT!!!!!!!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: Sportways are OG


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 8 2007, 01:23 PM~7859149
> * nice nardi smurf.....
> was the stock steering wheel og black.....or painted...? :biggrin:
> *


*O.G Black, Pretty nice condition too  , You need one?  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE+May 9 2007, 01:12 AM~7864619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
I was about to hit you up :uh: , i thought you had a new project and was holding out on us :biggrin:  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 9 2007, 09:09 AM~7866329
> *O.G Black, Pretty nice condition too  , You need one?
> *



:cheesy: fo sho.....yup...my stock wheel was og brown(when my car was brown)....i used the vinal paint on it...when it gets hot the feels like its gonna melt...





 (the nardi is reserved for my 76')........ :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC+May 8 2007, 03:33 PM~7860159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a 75 impala and I want to use 76 caprice lights do need the complete front clip or just the front part or the clip?


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

whats up glasshouse family.i have some parts for a 75 impala if any one needs them


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

whats up glasshouse family.i have some parts for a 75 impala if any one needs them. i have the front clip complete with the hood and front and rear bumpers.all in decent shape.the grill is broken.take all for $100.im in san diego


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@May 9 2007, 02:51 PM~7868645
> *I have a 75 impala and I want to use 76 caprice lights do need the complete front clip or just the front part or the clip?
> *


The whole front clip.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

everything is there smurf.i want to hook up someone in the glasshouse family.someone needs this to finish their lowrider or for spare parts.sorry i have no pictures of the bumpers.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

http://www.oldride.com/classic_cars/690531.html

Somebody please go get this car!!!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

man that body look's good


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 9 2007, 11:34 PM~7872415
> *http://www.oldride.com/classic_cars/690531.html
> 
> Somebody please go get this car!!!
> *


*Danm That thing is Solid :0 it even has the stock rear bumper corner fillers :0 :0  *













































*Price: $2,500.00
Location: Casper, Wyoming US
Stock #: 644
Ad Posted: May 1, 2007
Ad Expires: May 31, 2007*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Wait, here's another one! :0 

http://wyomingclassiccars.com/InventoryDet...BVehicleID=1769


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Here's another one. Reminds me of the one I use to have. :tears: If I only knew then what I knew now! :twak: 

http://wyomingclassiccars.com/InventoryDet...BVehicleID=1745


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN THEY GOT SOME CARS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 10 2007, 10:42 AM~7874861
> *Wait, here's another one!  :0
> 
> http://wyomingclassiccars.com/InventoryDet...BVehicleID=1769
> *


 :0 :0 
*That's a Bad Ass parts Car, anybody out in Wyoming? *


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 10 2007, 11:36 AM~7874822
> *Danm That thing is Solid :0  it even has the stock rear bumper corner fillers :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



Now just imagine this baby painted back the same color, matching frame, 44" gold mirrored moonroof, and color matched 13"x7" Daytons or Zeniths! OMG! Excuse me, I need to go clean myself up! :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 10 2007, 10:57 AM~7874967
> *Now just imagine this baby painted back the same color, matching frame, 44" gold mirrored moonroof, and color matched 13"x7" Daytons or Zeniths! OMG! Excuse me, I need to go clean myself up!  :biggrin:
> *


*
 I wonder if these Guys sale parts of the Cars, i see alot of stuff we all inhere can use.  *


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 10 2007, 11:59 AM~7874979
> *
> I wonder if these Guys sale parts of the Cars, i see alot of stuff we all inhere can use.
> *


I don't know, Smurf. A homie put me up on their website. I'm sure they're selling the cars "as is". They have too many solid cars to just part out.

$2,500 for that '75. It's running and has a 454 big block?! If I only had the money and a spot to put it!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 10 2007, 11:03 AM~7875000
> *I don't know, Smurf. A homie put me up on their website. I'm sure they're selling the cars "as is". They have too many solid cars to just part out.
> 
> $2,500 for that '75. It's running and has a 454 big block?! If I only had the money and a spot to put it!
> *


*Coo, thanks. Same here too many Cars, no space to put more :angry:  *
*I wouldn't mind going halfs with someone on a parts Car, but they're too fucking far for me  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Quick question/request for the Homies with the cherry Glasshouses(hook2glass and others) Can you guys snap a close up shot of the corner fillers for me? I think i put mine wrong, is the center long bumper filler supposed to overlap the small corner ones or the small ones suppose to over lap the long middle one? Thanks in advance to anybody that can help me.  
*


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 10 2007, 09:42 AM~7874861
> *Wait, here's another one!  :0
> 
> http://wyomingclassiccars.com/InventoryDet...BVehicleID=1769
> *



damn some nice projects these would make im wonder what is that one next too it? weird quard windows looks kinda nice tho


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 10 2007, 10:33 AM~7875191
> *Quick question/request for the Homies with the cherry Glasshouses(hook2glass and others) Can you guys snap a close up shot of the corner fillers for me? I think i put mine wrong, is the center long bumper filler supposed to overlap the small corner ones or the small ones suppose to over lap the long middle one? Thanks in advance to anybody that can help me.
> 
> 
> ...



ill try to get ya a pic of mine today for ya if i can remember too


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@May 10 2007, 02:10 PM~7875465
> *damn some nice projects these would make im wonder what is that one next too it? weird quard windows looks kinda nice tho
> *


the one with the funny quarter glass is a 4 door.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

i got this car in mind im going to washington in june so i can see it and vist famliy


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 10 2007, 12:25 PM~7876067
> *i got this car in mind im going to washington in june so i can see it and vist famliy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looks likeim joining the glasshouse crew :0 61k miles og dealer installed pop up sunroof bare boned no power has crack in dash and a tear in drivers seat one repaint the og cream color with tan top always been in heated garage etc etc :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Welcome to the G house club


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Glasshouse interior if you need ideas


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

AWWWW shit brent gonna get himself a Ghouse....


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2007, 06:17 PM~7878379
> *looks likeim joining the glasshouse crew  :0  61k miles og dealer installed pop up sunroof bare boned no power has crack in dash and a tear in drivers seat one repaint the og cream color with tan top always been in heated garage etc etc  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

oh shit... you gotta hit me up when you get up here homie.... what part of wa you commin to?


> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 10 2007, 12:25 PM~7876067
> *i got this car in mind im going to washington in june so i can see it and vist famliy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2007, 09:17 PM~7878379
> *looks likeim joining the glasshouse crew  :0  61k miles og dealer installed pop up sunroof bare boned no power has crack in dash and a tear in drivers seat one repaint the og cream color with tan top always been in heated garage etc etc  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


call me back tomorrow and let me know how the deal went.





i told your ass along time ago you should get a glasshouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its about time,  

i guess now that they are getting expensive, you want one, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 10 2007, 06:45 PM~7878624
> *call me back tomorrow and let me know how the deal went.
> i told your ass along time ago you should get a glasshouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its about time,
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 10 2007, 06:45 PM~7878624
> *call me back tomorrow and let me know how the deal went.
> i told your ass along time ago you should get a glasshouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its about time,
> 
> ...



i just thought the car was a good deal, im gonna donk it out and ask for 50,000 :biggrin: or maybe slap my 13" d's on it but i think they will rub the skirts huh?


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2007, 07:36 PM~7879097
> *i just thought the car was a good deal, im gonna donk it out and ask for 50,000  :biggrin: or maybe slap my 13" d's on it but i think they will rub the skirts huh?
> *


i could see you rollin now brent... :biggrin: 
those 13's will rub with the stock rear end. we tried it already.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2007, 07:36 PM~7879097
> *i just thought the car was a good deal, im gonna donk it out and ask for 50,000  :biggrin: or maybe slap my 13" d's on it but i think they will rub the skirts huh?
> *


Daytons wont rub. chinas will.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+May 10 2007, 07:53 PM~7879264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love LIL :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2007, 08:40 PM~7879691
> *gotta love LIL  :biggrin:
> *


  maybe its just me, but with all the glasshouses and 71-73's ive had, daytons NEVER rubbed on my skirts. chinas seem like they have a tiny difference in the offset or something.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:angry: My Dayton's rubbed.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

stocks it is lol


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

i got a 75 glass house and will a 89 checy caprice rear end fit on the g house so i can put my skirts on?





































here are some pics of the ride


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ill snap some pics of my D's with the skirts on the 75,,then ill take a pic of my 72 caprice with the D's and the skirts on it too


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> i could see you rollin now brent... :biggrin:
> those 13's will rub with the stock rear end. we tried it already.
> 
> what kind of car would i need to get a rear end off if in order to roll with 13's? :dunno:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

You need a 78-90 cadillac rear end. Ask DIRTYSANCHEZ and look on his thread, it will show you pretty much step by step. I think he put a police interceptor 80's box caprice rear end with the disc breaks. It will bolt right up but you need to cut down the drive shaft about 1 1/2 inches.


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@May 10 2007, 09:31 PM~7880098
> *You need a 78-90 cadillac rear end. Ask DIRTYSANCHEZ and look on his thread, it will show you pretty much step by step. I think he put a police interceptor 80's box caprice rear end with the disc breaks. It will bolt right up but you need to cut down the drive shaft about 1 1/2 inches.
> *


thanks man thats what i was going to get one off of was a caddy.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2007, 05:17 PM~7878379
> *looks likeim joining the glasshouse crew  :0  61k miles og dealer installed pop up sunroof bare boned no power has crack in dash and a tear in drivers seat one repaint the og cream color with tan top always been in heated garage etc etc  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



do it brent youll the the car :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

....... congrats brent hope you bring it by so I can check it out...



on another note since your a moderator.....please erase that fucking goddam donkey pic.......joke or not DO NOT POST THAT FUCKING GODDAM DONKEY CRAP ON HERE....CUTTY!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@May 11 2007, 06:31 AM~7880098
> *You need a 78-90 cadillac rear end. Ask DIRTYSANCHEZ and look on his thread, it will show you pretty much step by step. I think he put a police interceptor 80's box caprice rear end with the disc breaks. It will bolt right up but you need to cut down the drive shaft about 1 1/2 inches.
> *



*his came form a 96 Imapala SS with police package... I did the same thing to mine. Bolts right up just needs lil shorter drive shaft *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 10 2007, 09:25 PM~7876067
> *
> 
> 
> ...



C L E A N !


... reminds me of mine


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2007, 10:36 PM~7879097
> *i just thought the car was a good deal, im gonna donk it out and ask for 50,000
> *


i will come to your house and blow that car up if you do, :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

old man told me the dash has a crack in it and him and tattoo76 were talking about a company that sells a pad that bonds to the old dash anyone have any information or feedback on that???


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2007, 11:44 AM~7882515
> *old man told me the dash has a crack in it and him and tattoo76 were talking about a company  that sells a pad that bonds to the old dash anyone have any information or feedback on that???
> *


Dash-Caps by Accu-Form part # 212 for center speaker (mono) and # 213 for outside speakers (stereo)

ACCU-FORM
460 N. 2460 W.
Hurricane, UT 84737

1-800-344-3274


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2007, 08:53 AM~7882587
> *Dash-Caps by Accu-Form part # 212 for center speaker (mono) and # 213 for outside speakers (stereo)
> 
> ACCU-FORM
> ...



show off any feedback on it? and do they come in colors or is it a sem dye item


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2007, 11:54 AM~7882597
> *show off any feedback on it? and do they come in colors or is it a sem dye item
> *


they come black.

i have the companies catalog right here in front of me, and there is a SEM color chip chart in the back of the catalog. so yes they do recommend using SEM.



back at my previous career, I sold literally hundreds of them every year for 4 years, NO ONE COMPLAINED. the cover comes with a tube of glue. just make sure if the cracks have curled up past the surface you need to shave them down with a razor blade to prevent the new cover from having a high spot.


CLEAN THE HELL OUT OF THE ORIGINAL COVER.



I was working with them on making the repop lower door panels, Im not sure if they ever finished them or not, but they were gonna make them.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk+May 10 2007, 12:12 PM~7875476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2007, 09:03 AM~7882685
> *they come black.
> 
> i have the companies catalog right here in front of me, and there is a SEM color chip chart in the back of the catalog. so yes they do recommend using SEM.
> ...


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Get the Dash Pad, Brent. It fits perfect.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Painted or upholstered, they fit good and look great.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

congrats brent :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*ttt
I've been browsing through some of the Old pages on the fest. :biggrin:  *


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 11 2007, 11:58 AM~7883970
> *ttt
> I've been browsing through some of the Old pages on the fest. :biggrin:
> 
> ...



i like the one on the bottom it looks clean need to mak some shrit like that


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 11 2007, 02:30 PM~7884143
> *i like the one on the bottom it looks clean, need to make some shirts like that.
> *


* :biggrin: 
maybe some that say " 74,75,76 GLASSHOUSE, get it right"
 *


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Glasshouse advertisement from when they first started


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

Well fellas I decicided to take my Baby off the Market, I blacked out the engine tonight. I figured the car came this far I might as well bring her out to bust ASS. Will post uo pics tomorrow of the old engine color and the new


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Some of us do the same thing, bro. Just finish that piece and get her on the street!! Hang in there with the rest of us. :yes:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 11 2007, 04:30 PM~7884143
> *i like the one on the bottom it looks clean need to mak some shrit like that
> *



I MADE THIS ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@May 12 2007, 12:27 AM~7886758
> *Well fellas I decicided to take my Baby off the Market, I blacked out the engine tonight.  I figured the car came this far I might as well bring her out to bust ASS.  Will post uo pics tomorrow of the old  engine color and the new
> *


Sed, you shoulda got that blue paint I was telling you about.


call me.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@May 11 2007, 09:33 PM~7886793
> *Some of us do the same thing, bro. Just finish that piece and get her on the street!!  Hang in there with the rest of us.  :yes:
> *


Another reason why i love this topic, theres alot of encouragement


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2007, 08:21 AM~7882393
> *i will come to your house and blow that car up if you do,  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

before you do strip that fucker down :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@May 11 2007, 09:27 PM~7886758
> *Well fellas I decicided to take my Baby off the Market, I blacked out the engine tonight.  I figured the car came this far I might as well bring her out to bust ASS.  Will post uo pics tomorrow of the old  engine color and the new
> *


YOUR WIRE HARNESS IS ON ITS WAY


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+May 12 2007, 01:00 AM~7886937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


honestly, I would probably just take the wheels off and blow them up, and leave the ENTIRE car alone, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




:werd: 



    




i got a coo pic somewhere....has the drawing of just the clip and bumper of 74 caprice /impala...75 caprice/impala..and 76 caprice/impala.....





:biggrin: the whole family.....maybe do small pic of just the sidewindow...on the front...with glasshouse handwritten in it...kinda like landau script....then the clips on the back.... :0 :0 :0 





:uh: dam.....i got the first hundred down to make some shirts...who wants some gangsta ass tee's to wear....?????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 12 2007, 02:44 AM~7887844
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :werd:
> 
> ...


*Get the Info count me in  
If i remember correctly i think Travieso was working on something, right? If someone can come up with a clean design and get them done maybe some of us(the ones that really want to or can) can put the money to have them made? I'm down.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79+May 11 2007, 10:33 PM~7886793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

just finished blacking out the engine
BEFORE




















AFTER


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

there you go.....black motor.....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ill buy some what sizes we lookin at me personally need xxx kind
but id like to get some for my kids aswell let a homie know :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

im down for some shirts too.... put me down for 5.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hell.....yes.....we gotta get this rollin'....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

question how hard is it to ad PDL's and PW's im assuming the PDL's are seriously not hard nit im guessing the pw switches would require new door panels right?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 12 2007, 02:10 PM~7889883
> *question how hard is it to ad PDL's and PW's im assuming the PDL's are seriously not hard nit im guessing the pw switches would require new door panels right?
> *


you have any donor doors to take the parts off of?? and yes it would require new lower door panels.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ill be doing my 74 soon from the parts I got from some donor doors I got from Norcal75  


luckily I got p/w lower door panels on the car already.....


not too hard brent just drillout rivets on crank setup....p/w stuff bolts 
right on....


by the way does anyone got any p/w motors..???


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

car looking good rolling down linclon mr 74 :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF YOU CATS FROM THE HARBOR CRUISE GLASSHOUSES.....IT'S FUNNY CUZ BEFORE I BOUGHT MY 72 BUICK I WAS LOOKING INTO ONE....I GUESS IT'S A HARBOR THING :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn dawg, wish i knew you was looking for some i just got ride of a couple



> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 12 2007, 07:04 PM~7891086
> *ill be doing my 74 soon from the parts I got from some donor doors I got from Norcal75
> luckily I got p/w lower door panels on the car already.....
> not too hard brent just drillout rivets on crank setup....p/w stuff bolts
> ...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@May 12 2007, 09:18 AM~7888703
> *just finished blacking out the engine
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT LOOKS REAL FIRME BRO...WOW IM STUNNED....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i know my 73 aint a GHouse, but i'm an honorary memeber...hehehe adn would love a couple of them shirts for myself as well, beside you know when i find the right house and have the chedar i'ma get me one of them beautiful shits


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## sixtrae (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 10 2007, 09:59 AM~7874979
> *
> I wonder if these Guys sale parts of the Cars, i see alot of stuff we all inhere can use.
> *


Hey bro, I got a '75 Impala Glasshouse. I wraped it a few years back....it needs a windshield, front clip, and frame straightning in the front. It's all there!! Hola back!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixtrae_@May 12 2007, 11:23 PM~7892275
> *Hey bro,  I got a '75 Impala Glasshouse.  I wraped it a few years back....it needs a windshield, front clip, and frame straightning in the front.  It's all there!! Hola back!
> *


show pics


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/car/328549927.html

thought id share the wealth


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 12 2007, 10:33 PM~7891812
> *i know my 73 aint a GHouse, but i'm an honorary memeber...hehehe adn would love a couple of them shirts for myself as well, beside you know when i find the right house and have the chedar i'ma get me one of them beautiful shits
> *


*  You know you're considered(spell) one of us Homie, you've been with us from the start :biggrin:  *


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 12 2007, 11:54 PM~7892343
> *show pics
> *


no doubt, pics and a price if your wanting to sell it


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

shit, i had this sweet deal worked out for a killa paint job on the 7tre, traded a 62 no engine, tranny, guts, nuttin just a shell on wheels and a 67 lemans and would have gotton a 20G paint job but it all fell thru... got to get ride of them and fast... like yesturday cause my crib goes up on the market for sale on the 25th.... adn of course my neighbors will bitch cause i've got 7 rydes parked... anyone know of anyone looking for a Duce?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@May 12 2007, 08:53 PM~7891631
> *DAMN LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF YOU CATS FROM THE HARBOR CRUISE GLASSHOUSES.....IT'S FUNNY CUZ BEFORE I BOUGHT MY 72 BUICK I WAS LOOKING INTO ONE....I GUESS IT'S A HARBOR THING :biggrin:
> *







     




:nicoderm:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm doing a p/w swap right now. does anyone know how to make the rubber boot fit in the door jam. because theres no opening on the manual window door jam just a round metal plate. i dont see any spot welds holding the plate in place either.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@May 13 2007, 09:03 AM~7893471
> *I'm doing a p/w swap right now. does anyone know how to make the rubber boot fit in the door jam. because theres no opening on the manual window door jam just a round metal plate. i dont see any spot welds holding the plate in place either.
> *




you got to take the door off and pound that precut plate out so you can feed the wire through and bolt on the rubber boot


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks 76 glasshouse. I was hoping there was an easier way to get that plate out of there. I think i'm going to try to get a slide hammer in the back of the plate then pull it out without denting the door


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@May 13 2007, 01:35 PM~7894497
> *Thanks 76 glasshouse. I was hoping there was an easier way to get that plate out of there. I think i'm going to try to get a slide hammer in the back of the plate then pull it out without denting the door
> *




it can be done did it for another homie with a 72 years ago to run speaker wires and remote miror....prybar and patience


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 12 2007, 08:48 PM~7891609
> *car looking good rolling down linclon mr 74  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks dogg


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Heres what me and a homie did last night, please excuse the dirty window


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 13 2007, 11:37 PM~7894739
> *Heres what me and a homie did last night, please excuse the dirty window
> 
> 
> ...



is this ride juiced ? cause I heard 10" in the back will smash the 6x9ns


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 13 2007, 02:48 PM~7894792
> *is this ride juiced ? cause I heard 10" in the back will smash the 6x9ns
> *


No not yet homie, but i had a regal with 12's in the back with 4 6x9's also and they cleared find, never had a problem with the cylinder hitting the 6x9's


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 11 2007, 01:10 AM~7881238
> *....... congrats brent hope you bring it by so I can check it out...
> on another note since your a moderator.....please erase that fucking goddam donkey  pic.......joke or not  DO NOT POST THAT FUCKING GODDAM DONKEY CRAP ON HERE....CUTTY!!!
> *



  :wave:

the homie topdogg is a mod too. :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@May 13 2007, 04:38 PM~7895250
> *   :wave:
> 
> the homie topdogg is a mod too.  :cheesy:
> *




:biggrin: then call pop......and erase it........  



sup cutty......see you got a rag now?..... :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY FROM ALL OF US IN DISTINGUISHED CC!!!!!


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

Brn2ridelo thanks for the harness, ill will probably put it on Tuesday, and TopDogg thanks for the steering shaft, I polished it up real nice. Tatoo-76 Thanks for everything you have been a big help homie. Smurf good looking out, I have those rear bumper fillers ready for paint. A big Thanks to the whole GLASSHOUSE FAMILY, I AINT GOING no WHERE, TO MUCH TIME< STRESS AND YEARS HAVE BEEN PUT IN THIS CAR, I'LL BE THE ONE TO BRING ON HOME


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@May 13 2007, 07:19 PM~7896095
> *Brn2ridelo thanks for the harness, ill will probably put it on Tuesday, and TopDogg thanks for the steering shaft, I polished it up real nice. Tatoo-76 Thanks for everything you have been a big help homie. Smurf good looking out, I have those rear bumper fillers ready for paint.  A big Thanks to the whole GLASSHOUSE FAMILY, I AINT GOING no WHERE, TO MUCH TIME< STRESS AND YEARS HAVE BEEN PUT IN THIS CAR,  I'LL BE THE ONE TO BRING ON HOME
> *


Anytime Sedric. If I don't have a part, I can probably find it.
Brn2ridelo and Tattoo76 are also good people and always willing to help other G-House or Rag-House owners.
PEACE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

WHERES THE DRIVER


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 13 2007, 10:52 PM~7897708
> *Anytime Sedric.  If I don't have a part, I can prtobably find it.
> Brn2ridelo and tattoo76 are also good people and always willing to help other G-House or Rag-House owners.
> PEACE
> *


YOU KNOW HOW THE SAYING GOES 
MI CASA ES SU CASA


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 13 2007, 11:00 PM~7897755
> *WHERES THE DRIVER
> 
> 
> ...


he had too many Modelos :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 13 2007, 11:02 PM~7897772
> *YOU KNOW HOW THE SAYING GOES
> MI CASA ES SU CASA
> *


Raul, hit me up, I still have that molding.


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 13 2007, 10:47 PM~7897670
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Your g-house looks clean that's the color I want for some reason i love them glasshouse's in white thanks for the insperation about how much are you guy's paying for paint&body work?TTT


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 13 2007, 08:43 AM~7892699
> *http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/car/328549927.html
> 
> thought id share the wealth
> *



well, welcome to the glasshouse family.



for the whole week that you keep that car, :uh: :uh: :uh: ...

daily???? more like keep it a day and sell it like usual...







please, keep this one, at least long enough for me to see it in person, I'll be out there pretty soon anyway, at least keep it that long......or sell it to me.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Tim from Licks N Tricks lowrider videos takin some pictures.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@May 13 2007, 11:56 PM~7897996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WHERES THIS AT


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

My car club put on a BBQ here in Kennewick, Washington.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 13 2007, 11:38 PM~7897948
> *well, welcome to the glasshouse family.
> for the whole week that you keep that car,  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: ...
> 
> ...


with my son going to be born soon i think im gonna settle down with cars for awhile plus im going back to work in a few weeks full time so we shall see


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: or you could always sell it to me....


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Do any of you guys know how to fix sagging door's am tired of slamming my door shut? thanks


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 14 2007, 12:16 AM~7898053
> *:biggrin: or you could always sell it to me....
> *



ill be seeing u soon im gonna need some help on mine when i get it i want pw's and pdls and a tilt


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+May 13 2007, 03:37 PM~7894739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I have 12s(coil over) and it seems like they would clear just fine, specially how the Homie Mr.74 has them   *



> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@May 13 2007, 08:19 PM~7896095
> *Brn2ridelo thanks for the harness, ill will probably put it on Tuesday, and TopDogg thanks for the steering shaft, I polished it up real nice. Tatoo-76 Thanks for everything you have been a big help homie. Smurf good looking out, I have those rear bumper fillers ready for paint.  A big Thanks to the whole GLASSHOUSE FAMILY, I AINT GOING no WHERE, TO MUCH TIME< STRESS AND YEARS HAVE BEEN PUT IN THIS CAR,  I'LL BE THE ONE TO BRING ON HOME
> *


*
Any time Homie, anything i can do help just ask   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*On another Note, can someone help me out? 

Here's the thing, i'm trying to put the Trunk Rods back in the Car, these are the long rods that run under the package tray area and help support the trunk up. There's 3 slots that you can put your Rods in to adjust them, i need to know in what slot does everybody have them in? is it the bottom one, middle or top one? 

These things are a bitch to put in and i wouldn't be doing it but i noticed that since i took the old ones off my trunk is a little loose, these things help to stiff it up some how. Thanks.

Ooh and another thing, anyone have any suggestions on how to get these fucking things back in there :uh: , i got a few things in mind, but would like to know what other people would do.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHA MAN THE WAY THOSE SPEAKERS ARE ON MY CAR THERES NOWAY IN HELL THEY WOULD CLEAR......... THEY WOULDNT EVEN FIT CUS THE LIFTS IN THE BACK ALMOST COME THREW THE SPEAKER SLOTS :biggrin:


----------



## FAMILIA863 (May 13, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> *Looks Real Good Dog :cheesy:  *
> 
> thanks dogg, despensa i havent got back to you, ill hit you up tonite


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> > *Looks Real Good Dog :cheesy:  *
> >
> > thanks dogg, despensa i havent got back to you, ill hit you up tonite
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2007, 12:36 AM~7898098
> *ill be seeing u soon im gonna need some help on mine when i get it i want pw's and pdls and a tilt
> *




 roll by...you know where i'm at.....


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+May 11 2007, 08:53 AM~7882587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now this would look good on a shirt :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

heres some good stuf i found :biggrin: 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-CAPRIC...111656464QQrdZ1


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Chevy-...116259188QQrdZ1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Chevy-...116262662QQrdZ1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Chevy-...116268853QQrdZ1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Chevy-...116269480QQrdZ1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Capric...114879492QQrdZ1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Capric...115968022QQrdZ1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Capric...115969003QQrdZ1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Capric...115389738QQrdZ1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Capric...115390336QQrdZ1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Capric...115391762QQrdZ1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Capric...115392483QQrdZ1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Capric...115963131QQrdZ1


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Headlight-B...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-CHEVY-I...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Capric...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Capric...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Capric...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-75-76-...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Capric...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Capric...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Capric...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE+May 15 2007, 02:30 PM~7909445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

good lookin 76GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

WHAT UP G-HOUSE FAMILY, ANYONE COME UP ON SOME ROCKER MOULDIN FOR A 76


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 13 2007, 05:14 PM~7895445
> *:biggrin: then call pop......and erase it........
> sup cutty......see you got a rag now?..... :cheesy:
> *



it's a pretty clean rag. I drive it a few times a week, so I won't be going "crazy" with it. Someday, I'll have the money for a 64rag, till then the 69rag will do. :biggrin: 

When are you lifting your g-house? Lay low with skirts, billet grille and that black paint job.  :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@May 15 2007, 05:46 PM~7911129
> *WHAT UP G-HOUSE FAMILY, ANYONE COME UP ON SOME ROCKER MOULDIN FOR A 76
> *


I think I saw a set on ebay the other day. Impala Bob's or Cars1, sells them. 

By the way, clean G-House!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@May 15 2007, 05:51 PM~7911165
> *it's a pretty clean rag. I drive it a few times a week, so I won't be going "crazy" with it. Someday, I'll have the money for a 64rag, till then the 69rag will do.  :biggrin:
> 
> When are you lifting your g-house? Lay low with skirts, billet grille and that black paint job.    :biggrin:
> *



well still cant decide which car to lift....I really want to build my 76 fora daily.....then totally redo my 74 ......but I keep going deeper into the 76 then I expected.....fuck after sandblasting and epoxy everything .......well these cars are pure passion....but the 74 ...... is about ready.....to park...... 14 years of daily driving....it needs a break


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@May 15 2007, 05:46 PM~7911129
> *WHAT UP G-HOUSE FAMILY, ANYONE COME UP ON SOME ROCKER MOULDIN FOR A 76
> *


i got some NOS ones a few years ago for a buddy thru a chevy dealership, try there


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 4 2007, 03:18 PM~7836114
> *Door $99.95
> Roof Rail $99.95
> Trunk $24.95
> ...


i have a set of brand new door seals (still in the wrapper) for 60 shipped if anyone is interested.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

post a pic Norcal75 :biggrin: 






I need some......


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 15 2007, 01:38 PM~7909512
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Headlight-B...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-CHEVY-I...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...



sup billy!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2007, 12:36 AM~7898098
> *ill be seeing u soon im gonna need some help on mine when i get it i want pw's and pdls and a tilt
> *



hey brent some guy i know may have a xtra pair of pw and a tilt ...and has 2 75 rags ....ill let u know.. thanx for tha mag..


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 15 2007, 08:10 PM~7911780
> *i have a set of brand new door seals (still in the wrapper) for 60 shipped if anyone is interested.
> *



*
TTT
You have a PM, hit me up  *


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@May 15 2007, 07:53 PM~7911180
> *I think I saw a set on ebay the other day. Impala Bob's or Cars1, sells them.
> 
> By the way, clean G-House!
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 15 2007, 09:06 PM~7911750
> *i got some NOS ones a few years ago for a buddy thru a chevy dealership, try there
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 16 2007, 06:04 PM~7918745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt

all pm's returned regarding the weatherstripping...thanks Smurf and harborareaphil


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 16 2007, 06:27 PM~7919290
> *ttt
> 
> all pm's returned regarding the weatherstripping...thanks Smurf and harborareaphil
> *




:0 :biggrin:  

thanks bro.... ill get that to you asap


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

does anybody kno if 73 inner fender wells fit a 75??


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@May 16 2007, 07:57 PM~7919930
> *does anybody kno if 73 inner fender wells fit a 75??
> *


im almost positive they do.. someone please correct me if im wrong


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

(sold to 505majestics)


----------



## chevys4life (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 15 2007, 06:06 PM~7911750
> *i got some NOS ones a few years ago for a buddy thru a chevy dealership, try there
> *



nice 73 homes! wat white is your paint?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+May 16 2007, 07:27 PM~7919290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THEY'RE THE SAME 71-76 IMPALA AND CAPRICE, SO YOU'RE WATCHING THE ONES ON EBAY HUH. :biggrin: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 16 2007, 08:57 PM~7920365
> *im almost positive they do.. someone please correct me if im wrong
> *



IM PRETTY SURE THEY DO. THE 73 ARE PRETTY MUCH THE SAME.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

homies.... i need some help..

i need a kickdown cable for my project 75,,, 350/350. so far i came across a CA-1950 made by Pioneer, its incorrect. can anyone help me locate one? or does someone have a spare one?? let me know whats up homies,, im really needing this cable!


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2007, 09:19 AM~7623672
> *Damn J that thing looked Immaculate before, What made you take it apart , You have any more pics before you stripped it down?
> *




A HOMIE DO YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE CHROME THAT GOES AROUND THE QUARTER WINDOWS?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 16 2007, 10:06 PM~7920795
> *homies.... i need some help..
> 
> i need a kickdown cable for my project 75,,, 350/350.  so far i came across a CA-1950 made by Pioneer, its incorrect.  can anyone help me locate one? or does someone have a spare one?? let me know whats up homies,, im really needing this cable!
> *


try local parts store i think part numbers CA- 1980,81,82 also made by pioneer 
basicly there the same at the carb end 
at the trany end depending what you have theres a small round tube 
that bolts to the trany or a slitly fatter tube that goes to the trany
i can check for sure tomarrow cam across that same problem many times
when i use to work a checker auto parts
BUT DONT QUOTE ME ON THIS PART # ILL CHECK FOR YOU JUST TO MAKE SURE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

FROM ANOTHER TOPIC


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHAT UP BRN2RIDELO A HOMIE HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR PAINT&BODY WORK tRYING TO FIND OU i GOT A ESTIMATE 3000.00


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@May 16 2007, 11:15 PM~7921237
> *WHAT UP BRN2RIDELO A HOMIE HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR PAINT&BODY WORK tRYING TO FIND OU i GOT A ESTIMATE 3000.00
> *


I PAID $6000 THATS FOR BODYWORK PAINT AND PINSTIPEING
THEY ALSO SHAVED MY QUARTER LIGHTS AND ALL THE HOLES THAT HAD THE EMBLEMS THIS PRICE ALSO INCLUDES THE UPHOLSTERY THEY DID A GOOD JOB ON IT THE SHOPS CALLED 
MIRANDA'S CUSTOMS OUT OF PHOENIX AZ, HERES A FEW PICS BEFORE N AFTER 
WHEN I 1ST GOT 
THIS CLIP I PUT ON FROM A 4 DOOR 76 IMPALA MY CAR IS ACTULY A 75 IMPALA CUSTOM








PICS WHEN I 1ST PRIMERED IT ON 13s








PICS AT THE SHOP 








































AND KNOW

























HERES THE SHOP THAT DID IT


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

THAT'S COOL LOOKS CLEAN THANKS HOPEFULLY I CAN GET MY CAR PAINTED SOON BE FOR MY TWINS ARE BORN BEACUSE AFTER THAT I WONT HAVE MUCH TIME TO WORK ON MY RIDE.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

i just noticed the quarter lights shaved..thats real clean lookin brn2ridelo


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+May 16 2007, 11:06 PM~7920795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Congratulations Homie, i know exactly how you feel, but trust me it only gets better.   *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevys4life_@May 16 2007, 09:08 PM~7920442
> *nice 73 homes! wat white is your paint?
> *


the OG arctic white... but its due for new paint thats for sure... 
thanks for the props


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 16 2007, 08:57 PM~7920365
> *im almost positive they do.. someone please correct me if im wrong
> *


am pretty sure they will work also, i do know the wheels well trim fits


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 17 2007, 01:36 AM~7921679
> *i just noticed the quarter lights shaved..thats real clean lookin brn2ridelo
> *


yeah no shit... make me want to do that to my 7tre when i get her redone


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

some pics i found on collectorcartrader.com glasshouses for sale


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

something you shouldnt do to a glasshouse that car need some 14s


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

CLEAN 76 FROM JAPAN


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevys4life (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 17 2007, 11:02 AM~7924265
> *the OG arctic white... but its due for new paint thats for sure...
> thanks for the props
> *


nice! post pics of your setup


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@May 6 2007, 07:47 PM~7846719
> *anybody else have problems with there doors hanging low? mine are getting worse by the day
> maybe changing out the bushings this weekend
> *





HEY BRO....I'VE BEEN SLAMING MY PASSANGER DOOR FOR FUCKING YEARS.....GOT HARD TO OPEN RECENTLY...JUST WENT AND BOUGHT SOME NEW STRIKERS...LIKE $9.95 EACH...FROM THE HELP SECTION..AT KRAGEN... FUCKING DOORS SHUT LIKE NEW...  



FOR $20.....IT WORTH THE TRY... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@May 17 2007, 06:37 PM~7926633
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean but I hate when they chrome the nose. Especially the WHOLE nose :twak:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK ME AND SOME OF THE HOMIES ARE DEBAITING IF I SHOULD KEEP OR SHAVE THE FRONT TURN SIG LIGHTS "THE ONES ON THE FENDER EXTENIONS" KEEP IN MIND I HAVE A 75 IMPALA..... I WAS KINDA GOING FOR IT BUT SOME PEOPLE ARE TELLING ME KEEP THEM????? WHAT YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 19 2007, 09:54 AM~7936138
> *OK ME AND SOME OF THE HOMIES ARE DEBAITING IF I SHOULD KEEP OR SHAVE THE FRONT TURN SIG LIGHTS "THE ONES ON THE FENDER EXTENIONS" KEEP IN MIND I HAVE A 75 IMPALA..... I WAS KINDA GOING FOR IT BUT SOME PEOPLE ARE TELLING ME KEEP THEM????? WHAT YOU GUYS THINK
> *


Personally, i would keep them  

Is your car lifted, post some pics of ride on here dogg


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEA ITS LIFTED............ SEE THE REASON I WANTED TO DO THAT IS CUS MY SIDE MARKERS ARE ALL FADED ALL LOOK LIKE SHIT......... 2 THE LIL BEZEL THAT HOLDS THEM ARE PLASTIC CHROME AND THEY AS WELL LOOK CRAPY.........


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 19 2007, 10:16 AM~7936209
> *YEA ITS LIFTED............ SEE THE REASON I  WANTED TO DO THAT IS CUS MY SIDE MARKERS ARE ALL FADED ALL LOOK LIKE SHIT......... 2 THE LIL BEZEL THAT HOLDS THEM ARE PLASTIC CHROME AND THEY AS WELL LOOK CRAPY.........
> *


Theres this stuff at the auto parts thats suppose fix faded headlights, you might wanna give that a try, as for the chroming the plastic bezel, hit me up


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

Whats going on homies? Im trying to see if anyone knows how to take out the evaporator box from the engine side firewall. its looking to me as if there is a bolt that holds the box on, under the fender. Oh yeah and does anyone know of a decent spot that has new or reman evaporators, condensors.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

here my glasshouses new engine finaly finished building it up :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

right on silkk!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@May 19 2007, 06:16 PM~7937940
> *here my glasshouses new engine finaly finished building it up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that is ORANGE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup everyone...... dam theres some orange right there......


thanks again smurf and chopper 76........ :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

my 76 finally gets to the shipping company in NY on MOnday so hopefully I should have it in a couple weeks!!!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 19 2007, 12:42 AM~7935231
> *HEY BRO....I'VE BEEN SLAMING MY PASSANGER DOOR FOR FUCKING YEARS.....GOT HARD TO OPEN RECENTLY...JUST WENT AND BOUGHT SOME NEW STRIKERS...LIKE $9.95 EACH...FROM THE HELP SECTION..AT KRAGEN...  FUCKING DOORS SHUT LIKE NEW...
> FOR $20.....IT WORTH THE TRY... :biggrin:
> *


im gonna try that my doors have to be slammed too.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 19 2007, 11:39 PM~7939648
> *
> sup everyone...... dam theres some orange right there......
> thanks again smurf and chopper 76........      :biggrin:
> *


i gotta call chopper 76 to see if he has the pw's still!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@May 19 2007, 01:47 PM~7936745
> *Whats going on homies? Im trying to see if anyone knows how to take out the evaporator box from the engine side firewall. its looking to me as if there is a bolt that holds the box on, under the fender. Oh yeah and does anyone know of a decent spot that has new or reman evaporators, condensors.
> *


*You'll need to take out the inner wheel well in order for the whole assembly to come out, there's about 4 more small bolts behind the wheel well, i actually have mine off right now, i can shoot you a picture if you like, the fender doesn't need to come off.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk+May 19 2007, 07:16 PM~7937940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2
I gave Phils doors a few tryes and trust me Homie they shut like new. :cheesy:  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@May 19 2007, 07:16 PM~7937940
> *here my glasshouses new engine finaly finished building it up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT THE WHEELS FORSALE TO MATCH IT :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 20 2007, 02:59 AM~7939964
> *i gotta call chopper 76 to see if he has the pw's still!!!
> *




well........ they are spoken for........ :biggrin:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 20 2007, 07:59 AM~7940140
> *You'll need to take out the inner wheel well in order for the whole assembly to come out, there's about 4 more small bolts behind the wheel well, i actually have mine off right now, i can shoot you a picture if you like, the fender doesn't need to come off.
> *


Good looking out Smurf. Yeah I didnt get that far to pull out the wheel well. i ended up pulling out the wire harness for the p/w behind the dash first and said f^&* it might as well as get some a/c too. I should be cool without a pic Smurf Thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

does any 1 know how to take the black
impact strip that runs along side the front n back bumper
is it glued on or bolted on


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 20 2007, 10:35 PM~7945275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Chrome pillars  
dash painted or coverd?


----------



## stylistics 64 (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## stylistics 64 (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 20 2007, 04:49 PM~7942429
> *well........ they are spoken for........      :biggrin:
> 
> *



fuck man thats cold


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+May 20 2007, 05:49 PM~7942429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Heat Gun Maybe, very slowly that's if you want them to come off in one piece, they are glued on.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stylistics 64_@May 21 2007, 09:58 AM~7946878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :cheesy: This is one clean mothafucka.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 21 2007, 09:00 AM~7946889
> *fuck man thats cold
> *





:0  


dont trip we always find more....and I ve been hand cranking my daily for a long time


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO 74 YOU GOT A HOOK UP TO CHROME PLASTIC ?????


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

Just wondering anybody got any ideas for problem shooting my 74 rag top. All of a sudden the top won't go down, i tried the switch by jumping it that wasn't it. Anyone know of what usually goes out on these the most (relays, motor, cables)? Thanks for the help.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LV 60_@May 21 2007, 05:36 PM~7949417
> *Just wondering anybody got any ideas for problem shooting my 74 rag top.  All of a sudden the top won't go down, i tried the switch by jumping it that wasn't it.  Anyone know of what usually goes out on these the most (relays, motor, cables)?  Thanks for the help.
> *


I'VE TALKED TO ALOT OF PEOPLE WHO HAD BAD RELAYS IN THE PAST.



TRY TALKING TO SOMEONE AT CONVERTIBLE SERVICES. (626) 285-2255

http://www.convertibleparts.com/converti.htm


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LV 60_@May 21 2007, 02:36 PM~7949417
> *Just wondering anybody got any ideas for problem shooting my 74 rag top.  All of a sudden the top won't go down, i tried the switch by jumping it that wasn't it.  Anyone know of what usually goes out on these the most (relays, motor, cables)?  Thanks for the help.
> *


the motor and realy are behind the rear seat back... mine was and still is the motor... i just disconnected the cables and lower it by hand when i want it down for thew mean time....


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LV 60+May 21 2007, 02:36 PM~7949417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had my motor fixed with this guy that fixes alternators and starters... parts and labor cost me around $40.. when the motor was going to run me 300+.. i could ask what was done to it


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

> are you getting any movement at all? mine would budge then stop ended up being the motor was to weak..
> 
> 
> I am getting the top to move up but not down, I am going to check the relay on my days off. It was working fine but just stopped. I was thinking if it is the motor, I am going to look into getting rebuilt like someone else said. I guess I will just keep trouble shoot it.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 21 2007, 01:26 PM~7948848
> *YO 74 YOU GOT A HOOK UP TO CHROME PLASTIC ?????
> *


X100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

one day, one day!!!!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silkk+May 19 2007, 08:16 PM~7937940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DEEEZAMN, THAT'LL LOOK SICK WITH THE RIGHT PAINT JOB! :wow: :wow:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

What up Glasshouse famyly I just got done fixing my doors them new door strikers make a hella of a diffrence dont have to slam my doors no more thanks HARBOR AREA PHIL for that info. TTT


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 15 2007, 06:42 PM~7911553
> *well still cant decide which car to lift....I really want to build my 76 fora daily.....then totally redo my 74 ......but I keep going deeper into the 76 then I expected.....fuck after sandblasting and epoxy everything .......well these cars are pure passion....but the 74 ...... is about ready.....to park...... 14 years of daily driving....it needs a break
> *


lift the 76. :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@May 21 2007, 11:33 PM~7953674
> * thanks HARBOR AREA PHIL for that info. TTT
> *




no problem .......


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213+May 21 2007, 02:26 PM~7948848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* :thumbsup: :cheesy: I'm going to have to do that to mine, i'm going to look for the strikers tonight, did you happen to get a part number? where did you purchase yours at? Thanks Homie.*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEA I THINK HE SAID HE PAID LIKE 400 FOR THE GRILL :uh:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys got a few questions for you all, im sure we have all been here once before buyt i have too push my glasshouse over to the place where i can drop the new engine in, a few houses down, the prob is i got 3 people to help we arent the biggest and strongest dudes arround im wondering how hard this will be to push? one will have to steer as theres no power steering so its hard to steer, also the brakes the brake pedal barly budges been as there no vacum to the breaks will i have any stoping power at all? im a lil worried about that thanks in advance guys


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@May 22 2007, 12:09 PM~7956602
> *hey guys got a few questions for you all, im sure we have all been here once before buyt i have too push my glasshouse over to the place where i can drop the new engine in, a few houses down, the prob is i got 3 people to help we arent the biggest and strongest dudes arround im wondering how hard this will be to push? one will have to steer as theres no power steering so its hard to steer, also the brakes the brake pedal barly budges been as there no vacum to the breaks will i have any stoping power at all? im a lil worried about that thanks in advance guys
> *



you can push that glasshouse all day long with no engine in it and yes the car will stop when you push on the brake


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 22 2007, 01:27 PM~7956709
> *you can push that glasshouse all day long with no engine in it and yes the car will stop when you push on the brake
> *


well its still got the org engine in it which has to come out, speakin of that the block thats in it will be a 2blt main not 4 right?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 21 2007, 01:26 PM~7948848
> *YO 74 YOU GOT A HOOK UP TO CHROME PLASTIC ?????
> *


YES I DO, THE PLACE WHERE I GOT MY GRILL DONE IS IN ORANGE, CA. THEY ARE A LIL PRICY BUT TO ME IT WAS WORTH IT.....MY HOMEBOY CALLED ME OVER THE WEEKEND THOUGH AND TOLD ME HE FOUND A PLACE IN SANTA ANA, CA AND HE THINKS THEY MIGHT BE CHEAPER, ILL HAVE TO LOOK INTO THAT


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 22 2007, 03:07 PM~7957367
> *YES I DO, THE PLACE WHERE I GOT MY GRILL DONE IS IN ORANGE, CA. THEY ARE A LIL PRICY BUT TO ME IT WAS WORTH IT.....MY HOMEBOY CALLED ME OVER THE WEEKEND THOUGH AND TOLD ME HE FOUND A PLACE IN SANTA ANA, CA AND HE THINKS THEY MIGHT BE CHEAPER, ILL HAVE TO LOOK INTO THAT
> *


Keep US posted on where this place is. I had my grille and bezels done for $375 including the bumper inserts at this place in Anaheim but I think it was electroplated. Theres a difference .... Electroplate is sprayed on and then theres the regular plating. This place I went to was on Dyer road across from the carpet factory.  I called to see if they would do more parts but they said they don't do it no more. :angry:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@May 22 2007, 03:15 PM~7957432
> *Keep US posted on where this place is. I had my grille and bezels done for $375 including the bumper inserts at  this place in Anaheim but I think it was electroplated. Theres a difference .... Electroplate is sprayed on and then theres the regular plating. This place I went to was on Dyer road across from the carpet factory.  I called to see if they would do more parts but they said they don't do it no more. :angry:
> *


THE PLACE THAT DID MINE USED A PROCESS CALLED VACUUM METALIZING, SO ITS NOT ACUTALLY DIPPED IN CHROME, IF YOU WANT THE NUMBER LET ME KNOW.....SMURF IS AN EYE WITNESS :biggrin: , HE'S SAW THE GRILLE, AFTER I HAD IT DONE


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@May 22 2007, 01:09 PM~7956602
> *hey guys got a few questions for you all, im sure we have all been here once before buyt i have too push my glasshouse over to the place where i can drop the new engine in, a few houses down, the prob is i got 3 people to help we arent the biggest and strongest dudes arround im wondering how hard this will be to push? one will have to steer as theres no power steering so its hard to steer, also the brakes the brake pedal barly budges been as there no vacum to the breaks will i have any stoping power at all? im a lil worried about that thanks in advance guys
> *


bumpity, also i noticed my steering colume is realy loose, its looe where it tilts what would be the prob? just a loose nut thats backed off over time? i want to fit this before it drives me crazy dosent feel to safe eather :uh:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

looking for a set of uppers and lowers... SoCal homies...im heading your way in 3-4 weeks so if you have some let me know,,i can pick them up.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@May 22 2007, 01:09 PM~7956602
> *hey guys got a few questions for you all, im sure we have all been here once before buyt i have too push my glasshouse over to the place where i can drop the new engine in, a few houses down, the prob is i got 3 people to help we arent the biggest and strongest dudes arround im wondering how hard this will be to push? one will have to steer as theres no power steering so its hard to steer, also the brakes the brake pedal barly budges been as there no vacum to the breaks will i have any stoping power at all? im a lil worried about that thanks in advance guys
> *


HOPE ITS NOT UPHILL LOL


CARS ARE HEAVY AS FUCKKKK!!!!! IT WILL STOP IF U BREAK THO


HAVE FUN! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@May 22 2007, 01:09 PM~7956602
> *hey guys got a few questions for you all, im sure we have all been here once before buyt i have too push my glasshouse over to the place where i can drop the new engine in, a few houses down, the prob is i got 3 people to help we arent the biggest and strongest dudes arround im wondering how hard this will be to push? one will have to steer as theres no power steering so its hard to steer, also the brakes the brake pedal barly budges been as there no vacum to the breaks will i have any stoping power at all? im a lil worried about that thanks in advance guys
> *


wheel dollys??


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 22 2007, 07:53 PM~7959188
> *HOPE ITS NOT UPHILL LOL
> CARS ARE HEAVY AS FUCKKKK!!!!!  IT WILL STOP IF U BREAK THO
> HAVE FUN! :biggrin:
> *


well luckly the way there had a bit of a downhill of cource will pay the cost on the way back if we dont get it running lol


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 22 2007, 04:02 PM~7957753
> *THE PLACE THAT DID MINE USED A PROCESS CALLED VACUUM METALIZING, SO ITS NOT ACUTALLY DIPPED IN CHROME, IF YOU WANT THE NUMBER LET ME KNOW.....SMURF IS AN EYE WITNESS :biggrin: , HE'S SAW THE GRILLE, AFTER I HAD IT DONE
> *


Yeah give me the number cuz I know JohnDmonster wanted to get some work done too!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: got a grill right here to send......


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YEA I REMEMBER THE PICS 74 POSTED AND IT LOOKED GOOD......


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk+May 22 2007, 02:09 PM~7956602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*If you're no too sure about it and trust it will stop, why don't you just hire someone with a tow truck, if it's a few houses down they'll probably only charge you about $20.00 bucks, or maybe get a Homie with a truck and pull the Ride down the street, there's alot of ways Homie. 
Me and My Homie used to push my old Glasshouse from one side of the street to the other when i first got it(street cleaning) sometimes we would push it to the nearest block to bust a U-turn instead of blocking traffic. The was on 13"s with no spacers wich made it even harder cause the rims where seized on the calipers :uh: . Good luck, just get a few more Homies and you'll be straight.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 22 2007, 05:02 PM~7957753
> *THE PLACE THAT DID MINE USED A PROCESS CALLED VACUUM METALIZING, SO ITS NOT ACUTALLY DIPPED IN CHROME, IF YOU WANT THE NUMBER LET ME KNOW.....SMURF IS AN EYE WITNESS :biggrin: , HE'S SAW THE GRILLE, AFTER I HAD IT DONE
> *


 :yes: :yes: uffin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I SEEN THAT SPRAY ON SHIT.... I WENT TO THE ALSA CORP SHIT THEY HAD THIS PAST SUNDAY AND IT LOOKS GOOD ON METAL BUT ON PLASTIC FOR SOME REASON DONT LOOK THAT SHARP


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 23 2007, 09:20 AM~7962356
> *I SEEN THAT SPRAY ON SHIT.... I WENT TO THE ALSA CORP SHIT THEY HAD THIS PAST SUNDAY AND IT LOOKS GOOD ON METAL BUT ON PLASTIC FOR SOME REASON DONT LOOK THAT SHARP
> *


just get the chrome paint from autozone ferns, you'll be alriiiiite


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 23 2007, 09:32 AM~7962426
> *just get the chrome paint from autozone ferns, you'll be alriiiiite
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I think we need some more pictures inhere, 
Here's one i found in the For Sale topic, Clean ass 75 with a 74 clip.  














































Another clean one i saw on another Topic.  








*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thats what I m talking about


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

D O P E shit


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 23 2007, 09:09 AM~7962285
> *If you're no too sure about it and trust it will stop, why don't you just hire someone with a tow truck, if it's a few houses down they'll probably only charge you about $20.00 bucks, or maybe get a Homie with a truck and pull the Ride down the street, there's alot of ways Homie.
> Me and My Homie used to push my old Glasshouse from one side of the street to the other when i first got it(street cleaning) sometimes we would push it to the nearest block to bust a U-turn instead of blocking traffic. The was on 13"s with no spacers wich made it even harder cause the rims where seized on the calipers :uh: . Good luck, just get a few more Homies and you'll be straight.
> *



thanks smurf, i dont think it will be to bad, its just extreamly hard to arrange been as we all work shift work, its all stock and i think it will roll farly easy, i might try to convince a homie with a truck to come just incase we get stuck lol, we will have 3 people but one will have to steer, lucky im not on a very bizzy street an if worst comes i think i can convince the construction workers to give a hand lol


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@May 23 2007, 03:06 PM~7964371
> *thanks smurf, i dont think it will be to bad, its just extreamly hard to arrange been as we all work shift work, its all stock and i think it will roll farly easy, i might try to convince a homie with a truck to come just incase we get stuck lol, we will have 3 people but one will have to steer, lucky im not on a very bizzy street an if worst comes i think i can convince the construction workers to give a hand lol
> *


*You mentioned that it doesn't have power steering right? Then you don't need the 3rd person to steer, just have everybody(3) push, one pushing by the door(door slightly opened, just incase  ) and roll the drivers side window down, have that person push and steer at the same time, it's pretty simple, the car will go straight since there's no play on the steering wheel(no power steering)  .

Shit i remember one time i was taking my Mom to the Hospital in Harbor City , i was driving my old 78 lincoln continental and those fuckers are huge too, well the fucking Car stalled on the off ramp(fuck fords), i had to push and steer that fucker out the rest of the way into the side street with my Moms in the front seat sick, Fucking people would just look at me but wouldn't get off to give me a hand, i'm also a small Guy Homie plus i was real young at that time, Moral of the story, it can be done. :biggrin:  Let us know how it went, Good luck.  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Heres an update shot of the glasshouse from last night :biggrin: 









heres another from today









ill post some better ones later


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 23 2007, 10:55 AM~7962928
> *I think we need some more pictures inhere,
> Here's one i found in the For Sale topic, Clean ass 75 with a 74 clip.
> 
> ...


I like the red one.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 23 2007, 09:32 AM~7962426
> *just get the chrome paint from autozone ferns, you'll be alriiiiite
> *


mexican chrome :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 23 2007, 09:13 PM~7966795
> *Heres an update shot of the glasshouse from last night :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 :worship: You have to bring it Saturday Dog, don't forget :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 24 2007, 08:24 AM~7968984
> *mexican chrome  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


* :uh: That wasn't nessesary, i know it was a Joke, but hey i'm funny that way i'm sensetive when it comes to Our Raza, I'm Mexican and don't do that shit.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From another tread.  *


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

On a 75 impala and a 75 caprice what does the caprice have more? whats the difference?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 24 2007, 08:53 AM~7969493
> * :uh: That wasn't nessesary, i know it was a Joke, but hey i'm funny that way i'm sensetive when it comes to Our Raza, I'm Mexican and don't do that shit.
> *


pues mi raza es MEXICANA! and i didn't say anything wrong about my people! that is a comon way of calling chrome paint around here and its been that way since my dad use to cruise back in the day thats were i picked it up from! that is the problem with some people take shit to the hart! it was a simple comment not tring to cause harm to anyone!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 24 2007, 11:57 AM~7970238
> *pues mi raza es MEXICANA! and i didn't say anything wrong about my people! that is a comon way of calling chrome paint around here and its been that way since my dad use to cruise back in the day thats were i picked it up from! that is the problem with some people take shit to the hart! it was a simple comment not tring to cause harm to anyone!
> *


Well i'm one of those people, i don't fuck around and Joke with people i don't know, i respect everyone and make no comments regarding race or what so ever. Like i said i know your comment was made jocking around and that's coo, but i've never been one to keep my mouth shut when something bothers me, as small as it may be. Not trying to start some shit or anything, just replying to your response.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 24 2007, 09:10 AM~7969619
> *From another tread.
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@May 24 2007, 09:13 AM~7969975
> *On a 75 impala and a 75 caprice what does the caprice have more? whats the difference?
> *



they bot have the same thing the only diff is the rear tail lights and the front end


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 23 2007, 07:13 PM~7966795
> *Heres an update shot of the glasshouse from last night :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



car looking good homie keep up that good work one day at time :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

From another Topic


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@May 24 2007, 01:57 PM~7971047
> *From another Topic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stylistics 64_@May 21 2007, 07:58 AM~7946878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What year is this? and is it a caprice?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@May 24 2007, 01:28 PM~7971270
> *What year is this? and is it a caprice?
> *


75 caprice....Round light front as well as the 76 impala. 76 caprice the only glasshouse with the square headlights.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

a few pics of the 76 i bought when it was og then the paint process then the finished product he has reciepts from CCI for a bunch of new parts and from the chrome shop for the bumpers etc etc hopefully i can get it here now its still at the damn terminal in NY


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

I just pick up my own glasshouse and I'm exiceted to start working on it! Ill post up a few pictures later, later of my 74. 

Where is the best place to find parts for these cars? I want to buy some bumper fillers. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stylistics 64_@May 21 2007, 11:58 AM~7946878
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys so engine install went farly well took us a bit to get the trans to match up with the engine but we got it, im so tired i dident grad any pics and its not runnin yet cuz the timing off... thing we had cylinder one on a dif stroke, as you can hear a pop and then theres a burning smell so its backfiring

pic of me an my homie in action

more tomorrow


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@May 24 2007, 09:10 PM~7972991
> *I just pick up my own glasshouse and I'm exiceted to start working on it!  Ill post up a few pictures later, later of my 74.
> 
> Where is the best place to find parts for these cars?  I want to buy some bumper fillers.  Thanks in advance for any info.
> *



go through the topic.


the address and phone number is posted for the fillers, Replica Plastics makes them, they are shitty ass fiberglass, but its all we have to chose from, even NOS fillers suck butt.



Best suggestion is to get a pad and pen and go through the entire topic and write down all the info, THERE IS A WEALTH OF INFO that we have posted to find parts. The parts are out there, dont get discouraged, its a pain in the anus area to find parts, but they are out there.

Rubber parts are the easiest to get, but they are also the most needed parts too. Emblems are rare, but there are some NOS parts out there, just gotta get lucky. Ebay will be your friend (and enemy at times).



I've got alot of NOS parts, but its all in storage and I dont have a list of what I have, maybe one day I will get a chance to go through it all, god willing.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

Glasshouse 101....

I need a crash coarse on the differences between a caprice & a impala glasshouse.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@May 24 2007, 08:00 PM~7974110
> *Glasshouse 101....
> 
> I need a crash coarse on the differences between a caprice & a impala glasshouse.
> ...


Me to. I just bought a glasshouse and trying to learn more. feel free to school me. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

READ THIS *ENTIRE *TOPIC.





BY THE TIME YOU FINISH, YOU SHOULDNT HAVE ANYMORE QUESTIONS.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 24 2007, 11:59 PM~7975280
> *READ THIS ENTIRE TOPIC.
> BY THE TIME YOU FINISH, YOU SHOULDNT HAVE ANYMORE QUESTIONS.
> *







 words of wisdom.....we very serious about this shit.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@May 24 2007, 08:20 PM~7973749
> *hey guys so engine install went farly well took us a bit to get the trans to match up with the engine but we got it, im so tired i dident grad any pics and its not runnin yet cuz the timing off... thing we had cylinder one on a dif stroke, as you can hear a pop and then theres a burning smell so its backfiring
> 
> pic of me an my homie in action
> ...




 looking good homie...keep the good work up....


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

B TOWN FERNIE AND CLEVERLOS welcome to the fest of fest these guys are the shit when it comes to glasshouses they will have most of the answers to your questions so dont be afraid to ask.There is a phone list if you have to ask and talk to someone posted a few pages back you will find there is a lot of help here.Once again welcome to the GLASSHOUSE FEST

JOHN D MONSTER

LIFESTYLE


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IS ANYONE GOING TO ELYSIAN PARK THIS SUNDAY


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@May 25 2007, 11:15 AM~7976679
> *B TOWN FERNIE  AND CLEVERLOS  welcome to the fest of fest these guys are the shit  when it comes to glasshouses they will have most of the answers to your questions so dont be afraid to ask.There is a phone list if you have to ask and talk to someone posted a few pages back you will find there is a lot of help here.Once again welcome to the GLASSHOUSE FEST
> 
> JOHN D MONSTER
> ...


Thanks for the welcome bro, its a first time I get into a glasshouse so I'm pretty much clueless about them, but with a lil research I guess ill find out what I need to know. Thanks once again & hopefully ill post some pictures tonigh.

-LoS-


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

Here a pic of my 74 Impala GHouse


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Good looking car just remember the parts are hard to find but there are a lot of people that can help here so just ask.I can remember a few years back there was only a few glasshouses around now people are interested again my first car was a 74 impala in 77 what a car big back seat i remember that good luck


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

Whats up homies


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@May 25 2007, 12:51 PM~7978129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice...wasnt this the one for sale outta san bernardino??


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 24 2007, 08:49 AM~7969463
> * :0  :0  :worship: You have to bring it Saturday Dog, don't forget :biggrin:
> *


ya saves dogg, we'll go for a cruise tambien :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@May 24 2007, 12:36 PM~7970914
> *car looking good homie keep up that good work one day at time :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


just one step at a time man, eventually the day will come when its all done


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

updated the build up thread http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326210 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

From another thread


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

alright....another 74 in the ranks....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+May 24 2007, 10:00 PM~7974110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Great work Homie, Keep doing what you're doing Your Ride is going to be a Bad Mothafucka.  *


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 25 2007, 07:01 PM~7979221
> *nice...wasnt this the one for sale outta san bernardino??
> *


Yea, I left all my toys in Atlanta & being Cali watching all the lowlows cruze the streets felt like a tease so I saw this 74 and I couldn't pass up on the chance on getting this new project.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SO ANYONE GOING TO ELYSIAN THEN???????????? THIS SUNDAY...... TOMMOROW ???????


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@May 26 2007, 08:33 AM~7982503
> *Yea, I left all my toys in Atlanta & being Cali watching all the lowlows cruze the streets felt like a tease so I saw this 74 and I couldn't pass up on the chance on getting this new project.
> *


your in the san bernardino area now??


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

Offtopic: Optima batteries blue, red and yellow tops... are the really worth the pretty penny next to my raghouse sits my bubble caprice with full audio and video, problem is when all is on and car is idle lights power starts to dim


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@May 25 2007, 03:44 PM~7978091
> *Thanks for the welcome bro, its a first time I get into a glasshouse so I'm pretty much clueless about them, but with a lil research I guess ill find out what I need to know. Thanks once again & hopefully ill post some pictures tonigh.
> 
> -LoS-
> *


Once you go Glass, you never look back.



I used to like all kinds of cars, now I cant see myself with my (or a) Glasshouse.













(of course 70 & 77 monte carlos, 65 rivi's, 79 coupe devilles, and a few others are still desirable to me, I love my 76 Glasshouse, ALOT!!)


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@May 26 2007, 11:28 AM~7983365
> *Offtopic:  Optima batteries blue, red and yellow tops... are the really worth the pretty penny next to my raghouse sits my bubble caprice with full audio and video, problem is when all is on and car is idle lights power starts to dim
> *


i have a red top in my truck and a red top in my glasshouse. the red top in my truck ive had for about 8 months, no problem at all. the one in my impala, ive had for about 5 years, and it gave out on me yesterday. not bad at all,,batteries usually have 12-14 months when they come back in for warranty exchanges


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hhahah that funny im goin into exchamge my battery or atleast try as it came with the car and dosent have a reciete but it hasent been 2 years hope it works cuz im broke and gotta get gas for it too lol, lowering it mean i gotta have more gas in the tank...

on a side not if anyone has a rear drivers side bumper shock i need one mines stuck in :uh: dunno how much it would cost to ship into canada tho any one know which cars would have the same bumper shocks?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@May 26 2007, 12:53 PM~7983780
> *hhahah that funny im goin into exchamge my battery or atleast try as it came with the car and dosent have a reciete but it hasent been 2 years hope it works cuz im broke and gotta get gas for it too lol, lowering it mean i gotta have more gas in the tank...
> 
> on a side not if anyone has a rear drivers side bumper shock i need one mines stuck in :uh: dunno how much it would cost to ship into canada tho any one know which cars would have the same bumper shocks?
> *


grab a chain, wrap it around a tree or a big pole. then get a come-along and tie one end onto one of the mounting holes off the bumper shock, then tie the other end to the chain. start to tigten up the come-along and the bumper shock will pop back out after a bit. :biggrin: hope this helps,,,it worked on mine.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

PMs sent :thumbsup: 
hope they help


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 26 2007, 01:36 PM~7983161
> *your in the san bernardino area now??
> *



I stay in Rancho Cucamanga!! :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 26 2007, 02:31 PM~7983380
> *Once you go Glass, you never look back.
> I used to like all kinds of cars, now I cant see myself with my (or a) Glasshouse.
> (of course 70 & 77 monte carlos, 65 rivi's, 79 coupe devilles, and a few others are still desirable to me, I love my 76 Glasshouse, ALOT!!)
> *



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Fuck it homie, I hope i can get it to a cruzing stage in the next few months..


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@May 26 2007, 05:11 PM~7984754
> *I stay in Rancho Cucamanga!! :biggrin:
> *


cool.. i know that area of socal like my backyard


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

after its first bath!! :biggrin: 














































I guess my first step with this ride has to be finding the missing pieces. From the bumper fillers, to the missing molding & find the missing parts that it may be missing...

Question for the Cali Res... Seat beats on classics whats the law? my ride is missing them and i really dont want to drive it cause of it and it also dont have a front licence plate is that a big issue in Cali?


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 26 2007, 11:18 PM~7985566
> *cool.. i know that area of socal like my backyard
> *


cool, maybe one day i can catch up with you and check out your ride so i can really know what i missing on my ride.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@May 26 2007, 08:23 PM~7985591
> *after its first bath!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damm bro it looks alot better with the thin whitewalls. :biggrin: oh and i have those moldings for the vinyl hat you need,pm me an offer on those.

as far as your seat belts,, just go into an autozone( i think theres one on foothill blvd. in rancho) and buy the universal lap belts. theyre 20 bucks and are legit. i have lapbelts in mine cuz the shoulder belt prevents you from gangster leaning properly :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

very nice...... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@May 26 2007, 10:23 PM~7985591
> *after its first bath!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking good


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

HAVE A SAFE AND ENJOYABLE HOIDAY TO ALL THE GALSSHOUSE RYDERS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> after its first bath!! :biggrin:
> 
> I guess my first step with this ride has to be finding the missing pieces. From the bumper fillers, to the missing molding & find the missing parts that it may be missing..
> 
> need this pm me we can talk


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT for my house rollers


damn neighbours are bitching because my glasshouse it to loud :angry:  :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

WHAT'S TO ALL MY GLASSHOUSE RIDERS. I KNOW I HAVE BEEN M.I.A. FOR A WHILE JUST GOING THROUGH SOME THINGS...YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES. 

SINCE I BEEN GONE I DID AN EXPERIMENT WITH THE REAR SHELF. I CUT OUT THE BACK SEAR REINFORCEMENT SO I HAVE FULL ACCESS TO THE TRUNK FROM THE BACK SEAT.....EASIER FOR ME TO GET TO THE CYLINDERS DUE TO MY SET UP. I ALSO CUT OUT TO 6x9 HOLES IN THE SHELF IN THE CENTER SO THEY WON'T BE ALL BUSTED UP BY THE CYLINDERS. UNFOURTUNATLY I DIDN'T HAVE THE CAMERA ON STAND BY AS MUCH AS I WOULD HAVE WANTED. I DID SAVE THE TEMPLATE. I WILL POST THE PICS THAT I DO HAVE SOON.

I HAVE FOLLOWED THE PAGES THAT I MISSED OUT ON AND YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN HOLING IT DOWN PRETTY GOOD. KEEP DOING THE DAMN THING!

MUCH RESPECT
DIRTY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*STOLEN FROM ANOTHER TOPIC.....STILL ROLLIN!*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 28 2007, 08:39 PM~7996154
> *STOLEN FROM ANOTHER TOPIC.....STILL ROLLIN!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BIG DIRTY!! WHERE THE HELL YOU BEEN DOGG??


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 28 2007, 08:39 PM~7996154
> *STOLEN FROM ANOTHER TOPIC.....STILL ROLLIN!
> *


DAMN DOGG

YOU SCARED THE SHIT OUT OF ME WHEN YOU SAID *STOLEN*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

slowly but surely its making its way home 

http://quote.dasautoshippers.com/tracking...._NUMBER=3616345


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 29 2007, 12:47 AM~7997933
> *slowly but surely its making its way home
> 
> http://quote.dasautoshippers.com/tracking...._NUMBER=3616345
> *


have any pics of it


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

hope every 1 got there pms i sent


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+May 24 2007, 05:27 PM~7972668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+May 26 2007, 09:23 PM~7985591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Got it Homie, Thanks. :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Finally put the new wheel wells on my second Baby and cleaned up the engine compartment a little bit.*

*Here's how it looked before :uh: *










*And here's how it looks Now.  *









*
Got rid of all the wires, Coolant tank, AC Stuff, Cruise control and hood latch cable.  *










*Waiting on My Chrome Intake, New brake booster/master cilynder and the new hood cowl weather stripping(what ever it's called), i have a new chrome carburator, alternator and alot of more chrome goodies for the engine. 
No Show status stuff just something nice, simple and clean.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NICE......


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Also broke the Car out for the first time for my Sons Birthday, here it is all cleaned up and ready to go.(sorry my camera is not that great) Went for a Sunday Cruise with the Family and The Glass performed like a champ, had people raising their Glass to Us.  *





































*With the new Wheel Wells.  *










*Here's a shot with the Old beat up ones. :uh: Actually these are what kept me from driving the Car, I didn't want to be representing the GlassHouse Riders with some beat up ass Wheelwells :uh:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 29 2007, 10:51 AM~7999535
> *NICE......
> *


*Thanks Dog, It's been a Ride but it's finally getting there....  *


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Your car looks GOOD, Smurf !
It should be named "Too Clean"
:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 29 2007, 11:09 AM~7999629
> *Your car looks GOOD, Smurf !
> It should be named  "Too Clean"
> :biggrin:
> *


*
Thanks Big Dog, One thing i hate On Cars are Ugly Wheel wells(not painted, even black), Dirty white walls and no tire dressing, it's the small details that really count is what i say. :biggrin:  *


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

The front license plate, is there a bracket or does it go straigh on the bumper? 

2 the top.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

LOOKIN GOOD SMURF


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@May 29 2007, 11:17 AM~7999676
> *The front license plate, is there a bracket or does it go straigh on the bumper?
> 
> 2 the top.
> *


*There's a bracket that holds it, you can use one from a 80's Box Caprice, you'll just need to drill new holes in the Bottom of the bumper., oops for what year? I'm talking about 75-76 Caprice/Impala front bumpers.  
74s also have license Plate brackets.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 29 2007, 11:53 AM~7999858
> *LOOKIN GOOD SMURF
> *


*
Thanks Homie, poco a poco.  *


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Your car is GANGSTA. :nicoderm:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 29 2007, 11:04 AM~7999935
> *
> Thanks Homie, poco a poco.
> *


estas cabron loco :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 29 2007, 10:00 AM~7999577
> *Also broke the Car out for the first time for my Sons Birthday, here it is all cleaned up and ready to go.(sorry my camera is not that great) Went for a Sunday Cruise with the Family and The Glass performed like a champ, had people tipping their Glass for Us.
> 
> 
> ...


UR RIDE'S LOOKIN CLEAN AS FUCK HOMIE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79+May 29 2007, 01:05 PM~8000329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Alot Homie. *


*Thanks everybody really means alot getting props from the Glasshouse Homies.  *


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 21 2007, 03:19 PM~7949686
> *I'VE TALKED TO ALOT OF PEOPLE WHO HAD BAD RELAYS IN THE PAST.
> TRY TALKING TO SOMEONE AT CONVERTIBLE SERVICES. (626) 285-2255
> 
> ...



Big thanks, I did some trouble shooting and turned out just to be a loose wire to the relay. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :cheesy: dam smurf......looks nice......


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 29 2007, 10:15 AM~7999661
> *
> Thanks Big Dog, One thing i hate On Cars are Ugly Wheel wells(not painted, even black), Dirty white walls and no tire dressing, it's the small details that really count is what i say.  :biggrin:
> *


X2 I need to clean up the undercarriage on my car it's dirty and the guy that had the car before painted the wheel wells white and the paints starting to come off so im gonna re-do them...ur car is super clean i agree with top dog "too clean" is the perfect name for this one  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 29 2007, 12:56 AM~7997967
> *hope every 1 got there pms i sent
> *


I got mine dogg


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 29 2007, 10:00 AM~7999577
> *Also broke the Car out for the first time for my Sons Birthday, here it is all cleaned up and ready to go.(sorry my camera is not that great) Went for a Sunday Cruise with the Family and The Glass performed like a champ, had people raising their Glass to Us.
> 
> 
> ...


The Glasshouse was looking clean saturday night loco, everytime i see your ride i always find something new that i like :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+May 29 2007, 02:39 PM~8000964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Homie, i don't have a name for it yet, right now is just the GlassHouse just like my lisence plate :biggrin: .

And i think my comment came out wrong and i apologize to all the Homies, i meant to say that the Wheel wells that are painted black are coo in my book, is just the ones that are all dirty and rusted looking that i hate seen, like the ones i had before. * 



> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 29 2007, 03:31 PM~8001306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Dog Glad you like it, i took it out on Sunday and was mashing on the 105 freeway :biggrin: , you have to bring yours so we can take them out together  *


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 26 2007, 05:17 PM~7984563
> *PMs sent :thumbsup:
> hope they help
> *


 :yes: Thanks homie

Like the new pics Smurf. Your ride is looking clean


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

good stuff smurf!..dont know is this one is on deck pretty cool pic that og flip posted in the old school fest thought it was a killer pic and deserved a g housefest repost?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 29 2007, 09:00 AM~7999577
> *Also broke the Car out for the first time for my Sons Birthday, here it is all cleaned up and ready to go.(sorry my camera is not that great) Went for a Sunday Cruise with the Family and The Glass performed like a champ, had people raising their Glass to Us.
> 
> 
> ...


from 1 to 10,( it is a 15 :biggrin: )


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice+May 29 2007, 06:37 PM~8002455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Doggy Dog, nothing compared to the ones you and your Homies build, but i think it's street worthy :biggrin:  *


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

Man looking beautiful as always smurf!..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@May 29 2007, 09:00 PM~8003728
> *Man looking beautiful as always smurf!..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks Homie, just doing my part to represent the GLASSHOUSE FAMILY with dignity  *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 29 2007, 10:00 AM~7999577
> *Also broke the Car out for the first time for my Sons Birthday, here it is all cleaned up and ready to go.(sorry my camera is not that great) Went for a Sunday Cruise with the Family and The Glass performed like a champ, had people raising their Glass to Us.
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
NO WORDS TO DISCRIBE PICS SAY IT ALL


----------



## ShajaMN (Dec 28, 2006)

FYI- :biggrin: 
Glass house seats For Sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=341598


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

damn smurf thats insperation right there, got my glasshouse running still got a bit of tinkering to do with it then im painting the jams so i can start on the interior :biggrin: :biggrin: i think im going orange cream and what with some hints of orange

oh ya i need some white seat covers not the cheap kind but like reupostery anyone know anywhere that makes em?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+May 29 2007, 11:01 PM~8004635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Homie, all of the comments you Guys have made about my Car are inspiration to me too  . 

If you only lived closer, i'm redoing my whole interior, ditching the white interior and changing the front bench seat, you could have picked mine up for a little bit of money and your old seats.  
Stay up Homie, i don't think theres any place that makes seat covers for these Cars , i could be wrong though.*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 30 2007, 09:35 AM~8007096
> *Thanks Homie, i'll be redoing the headliner pretty soon putting those plastic clips you sent me to good use  .
> Thanks Homie, all of the comments you Guys have made about my Car are inspiration to me too  .
> 
> ...



hey smurf thanks im just wondering do you think you could get the uposertry off? if so that wouldent cost too much too ship let me know how much you would want if your willing to do it


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@May 30 2007, 12:33 PM~8007808
> *hey smurf thanks im just wondering do you think you could get the uposertry off? if so that wouldent cost too much too ship let me know how much you would want if your willing to do it
> *


*Don't know how soon you need them, but when i get around to doing the interior i'll tell the Homie Billy(76Glasshouse) to take the skins off extra care full(if possible) before he lays down the new material, the reason why i would like to get rid of the seats the way they are is because i'm not going to be using the stock front bench seat anymore plus they're brand new, there for it can save someone planning to go with white interior the trouble and/or expense of having theirs wrapped  I would just need the rear bench seat for my Car.  *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

im not in any hurry for them, i wonder how much it would be to ship those here, when do you think you will get those done?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@May 30 2007, 02:10 PM~8008561
> *im not in any hurry for them, i wonder how much it would be to ship those here, when do you think you will get those done?
> *


*I'm hoping within a few months, i have a huge expense coming on July, so i'm on hold for atleast 2 months, that's why i said that i didn't know if you needed them real soon since it'll be a few months before i get to do it. I'll check with you when the time comes and maybe if you still haven't gotten anything done we can work something out.  *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 29 2007, 10:00 AM~7999577
> *Also broke the Car out for the first time for my Sons Birthday, here it is all cleaned up and ready to go.(sorry my camera is not that great) Went for a Sunday Cruise with the Family and The Glass performed like a champ, had people raising their Glass to Us.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

Has anyone in the glasshouse family added an a/c system to a non a/c glasshouse?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

homies im looking for a NARDI or GRANT BANJO>>>>hit me up ona pm if you have what i need.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Looking clean smurf TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+May 30 2007, 07:42 PM~8010928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Homie.  *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks smurf that sounds like my time frame as well so get at me when your in that stage and im sure i will still need em

heres some new pics of my glasshouse i got it running right now jus needed a new carb gasket the one i peiced togher wasent cuttin it lol


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@May 31 2007, 02:48 PM~8016669
> *thanks smurf that sounds like my time frame as well so get at me when your in that stage and im sure i will still need em
> 
> heres some new pics of my glasshouse i got it running right now jus needed a new carb gasket the one i peiced togher wasent cuttin it lol
> ...


 :cheesy: *Looking good Homie.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 31 2007, 02:52 PM~8017126
> *:cheesy: Looking good Homie. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Will this pass smog?


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@May 31 2007, 03:06 PM~8017215
> *Will this pass smog?
> *



im in canada so it dosent need to pass anything, how ever i think that it would pass aircare once us on the island get that


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

Nice work guys



2 D top.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@May 31 2007, 04:06 PM~8017215
> *Will this pass smog?
> *


*No, mine wont either, it's all good though   *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 30 2007, 11:48 AM~8007897
> *Don't know how soon you need them, but when i get around to doing the interior i'll tell the Homie Billy(76Glasshouse) to take the skins off extra care full(if possible) before he lays down the new material, the reason why i would like to get rid of the seats the way they are is because i'm not going to be using the stock front bench seat anymore plus they're brand new, there for it can save someone planning to go with white interior the trouble and/or expense of having theirs wrapped   I would just need the rear bench seat for my Car.
> *


 :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

let me know when you get that weatherstripping smurf and harborareaphil


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

MAN I WISH EVERY DAY I DIDNT SELL MINE :angry: SOMETIMES U KICK YOURSELF TWICE IN THE ASS.......BUT IM NEGOTIATING WITH A DROP 75...STILL IN WORKS..LADY WONT BUDGE WITH PRICE.....TOLD HER ILL EVEN GIVE HER A RIDE WHEN ITS DONE :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 31 2007, 11:40 PM~8020394
> *:0
> *


*Ya sabes locochon   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 1 2007, 12:00 AM~8020505
> *let me know when you get that weatherstripping smurf and harborareaphil
> *


*I got mine on Tuesday Homie, i posted it inhere instead of PMing you, dispensa, good looking out Big Dog, got them quick. Let me know when ever you find out about the roof rail ones. Thanks.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 1 2007, 08:49 AM~8022345
> *I got mine on Tuesday Homie, i posted it inhere instead of PMing you, dispensa, good looking out Big Dog, got them quick. Let me know when ever you find out about the roof rail ones. Thanks.
> *




STILL WAITING FOR MINE....


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

To The Pinche Top :biggrin:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 1 2007, 06:40 PM~8025330
> *To The Pinche Top :biggrin:
> *


Ya know


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 31 2007, 05:17 PM~8017978
> *No, mine wont either, it's all good though
> *


mine passes smog! :cheesy:



:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 1 2007, 11:05 PM~8026720
> *mine passes smog! :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> *


*ttt
Hook it up with the connecta :biggrin:  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 1 2007, 10:05 PM~8026720
> *mine passes smog! :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> *



we need to get you back on the road with that muthafucker....


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

whats up glasshouse ryders, great weather here so iv been prepin my door jams for paint then the interior is the next up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Whats good homies?!
Smurf,you dont need me to tell you....but I will,your glasshouse is looking firme!!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

I saw this on CL L.A.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/car/343201481.html


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 2 2007, 04:07 PM~8029424
> *I saw this on CL L.A.
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/car/343201481.html
> *


 damn damn damn i need some fuckin room! :


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Jun 2 2007, 04:41 PM~8029348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Tell me about it :uh:  *


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Jun 2 2007, 06:10 PM~8029745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks pretty good but to far away and not enough green on my end to buy and ship it here :angry: :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

HEY TRAVIESO...LETS SEE SOME PICS OF THAT CAR YOU WERE WORKING ON ALL DAY... :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 2 2007, 08:04 PM~8030461
> * HEY TRAVIESO...LETS SEE SOME PICS OF THAT CAR YOU WERE WORKING ON ALL DAY... :biggrin:
> *


common tom  i dont wanna ruin such a nice topic wit all dat rust  LOL

i'll show u a pic of the engine i took, after i cleaned it all up

only difference is the temp gauge sensor running to the intake now, and the oil line to the gauge too, but u cant see that one


cleans up nice, it was dusty as fuckin helll!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/car/341054575.html

Looks good with out the big ass rims.Not a bad price though


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

there we go.....I cant wait to get my motor done.. :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 2 2007, 01:05 AM~8026720
> *mine passes smog! :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> *


into what year do you have to do the smog test?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jun 3 2007, 07:19 AM~8032103
> *into what year do you have to do the smog test?
> *


76 and up. 75 and down, anything goes :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 25 2007, 06:30 PM~7549472
> *HERES SOME PICTURES OF THE 76 IMPALA G HOUSE I JUST GOT 2 DAYS AGO PICKED IT UP FROM AN OLD COUPLE OUT HERE IN THE VALLEY NEEDS SOME LOVE AS FAR AS COSMETIC BUT RIDES LIKE BRAND NEW
> 
> 
> ...


this glasshouse is for sale and im taking offers


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT FOR A CLEAN GLASSHOUSE


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

CLEAN GLASSHOUSE I SAW AT POMONA TODAY FOR THE FEST


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

here's a ghouse with a mean lock up in the rear took this pic from sd topic


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Jun 3 2007, 12:14 AM~8031358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Pictures from another tread(S.D. Car Show), These belong here.
Beautiful Shot, Latin Life C.C looking good as always.  *























































*Bad Ass Pictures The Homie jjarez79 took at the S.D. Show for the Glass Addicts..  *


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 4 2007, 09:20 AM~8038173
> *Look's good Homie(always). Was your temp. line rubbing on your headers? Mine used to sit right on the fucking headers, had ro disconnect it for a while :uh:
> 
> *


thanks smurf

nah I didnt have the wire to the temp. sensor hooked up, since there is no gauges, and i really dont give a shit about the dummy light there anyway LOL

I bought after-market gauges, made a small (and sloppy) center console for em, so I can actually read what temp this fucker's running at. I ran the sensor for it to the front of the intake, runs along side the driver side valve cover 

looks like the intake is good now, no leaks, but looks like i got a oil leak somewhere in the front, on top of the fuel pump there's a lot of oil I gotta see if I got time today to check it out


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 4 2007, 10:56 AM~8038351
> *thanks smurf
> 
> nah I didnt have the wire to the temp. sensor hooked up, since there is no gauges, and i really dont give a shit about the dummy light there anyway LOL
> ...


*Sounds good Dog, sorry to hear about the leaking, i have a few too :uh: , Changed all the power steering hoses but still have a leak, i'm going to get a whole new power steering pump assembly, i also have a tranny leak(oil pan) i have a new one to slap on, but haven't gotten around to do it yet, hopefully sometime soon i'll take care of all the leaks   Stay up Homie and keep us updated with your project.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NICE PICS............. I MET THE HOMIE JJ THIS WEEKEND KOO PEOPLE THANKS FOR THE PARTS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Few more from other treads.*  





































*These are some Bad ass Shots, i wonder what Homie Did to be able to drive that low on the rear, my Ride sits on the drive shaft when i'm that low on the back and i can't drive it like that :uh: , i'll figure something out though   *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks for the new pics thread needed some


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Here are some from up north that where on another Topic...  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*ttt
one more.*


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 4 2007, 11:29 AM~8038556
> *These are some Bad ass Shots, i wonder what Homie Did to be able to drive that low on the rear, my Ride sits on the drive shaft when i'm that low on the back and i can't drive it like that :uh: , i'll figure something out though
> *


Only thing I can suggest is to cut and raise the drive shaft tunnel up a few inchs in the rear part under the back seat.I dunno that is what a friend of mine plans to do as he wants to roll low and of course you end up with the u joint in the floor brace that is just above it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 4 2007, 11:29 AM~8038556
> *Few more from other treads.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i need the trim for the quarter windows BAD! anyone know of any alternatives??


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

A question.Do any of you have the side trim and clips for 75 76 Caprices?I know that the E-Bay links where poated but they where either over or bought.

Any help would be great thanks...For a friends car and he wants them


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

From another thread!!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 4 2007, 10:29 AM~8038556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a bad ass shot


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

A FEW OF MY PICS FROM THE SHOW


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 4 2007, 10:07 PM~8043217
> *A question.Do any of you have the side trim and clips for 75 76 Caprices?
> *


did ya tell him where the back of the line is?? jhaha at least make him register a name :0 :biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

i might be convinced to sell mine maybe... its in realy good shape dont think i got any broken clips


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 4 2007, 08:28 PM~8042946
> *Only thing I can suggest is to cut and raise the drive shaft tunnel up a few inchs in the rear part under the back seat.I dunno that is what a friend of mine plans to do as he wants to roll low and of course you end up with the u joint in the floor brace that is just above it
> *



you dont have to cut anything the glasshouse will lay low like and you can drive it but the bad is that the gas tank rubs the floor when the car bounces


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 4 2007, 09:07 PM~8043217
> *A question.Do any of you have the side trim and clips for 75 76 Caprices?I know that the E-Bay links where poated but they where either over or bought.
> 
> Any help would be great thanks...For a friends car and he wants them
> *



i have brand new clips for the moldings that go down the side of the car i know where to get them


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 5 2007, 12:21 AM~8043761
> *i have brand new clips for the moldings that go down the side of the car i know where to get them
> *


WHERE AT??!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE+Jun 5 2007, 01:19 AM~8043758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
I've giving these method alot of thought, but just wanted to see if maybe someone has gone about it differently, this is the only thing i see working.
This past weekend i was putting on new rear Shocks in the GlassHouse and noticed that the drive shaft actually rubs in 2 places under the body, one is caused by the drive shafts flange(or U-joint) and the other is done by the tiny weight they put on the drive shafts, they're close together so i can take care of that problem by notching a longer piece. I'll try to get some pictures for the Homies on here.  *


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> *Beleive me Homie there's no way My Car can drive that low even for a few inches, the Drive shaft rubs under the body real bad that it wont allow the Car to move at all.
> 
> mine would lay pretty hard and it would actually drag on the ground and that was on 14's. i wonder if your caddy rear end has something to do with it
> :dunno: another thing is to run a thinner driveshaft(aluminum).*


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 5 2007, 11:23 AM~8045071
> *Beleive me Homie there's no way My Car can drive that low even for a few inches, the Drive shaft rubs under the body real bad that it wont allow the Car to move at all.
> 
> 
> ...



I can drive mine layed out in the back  maybe something on mine is broke or bent :biggrin: if you got adjustables on your uppers maybe that would give you pinion angle enough pitch to be able to drive it layed out i dunno something to look into.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

from the sd show.yes like all the glass addicts i was in heaven at the latin life line up.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> > Beleive me Homie there's no way My Car can drive that low even for a few inches, the Drive shaft rubs under the body real bad that it wont allow the Car to move at all.
> >
> > mine would lay pretty hard and it would actually drag on the ground and that was on 14's. i wonder if your caddy rear end has something to do with it
> > :dunno: another thing is to run a thinner driveshaft(aluminum).
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MY DRIVESHAFT RUBS THE BODY TOO. I WANTED TO RASE THE TUNNEL AS WELL BUT I WANT TO MAKE SURE I DON'T OVER DO IT AND MAKE IT WHERE THE GAS TANK AND THE BUMPER DRAG THE GROUND. 

FACTORS
1. 14's
2. ADJUSTABLE UPPER TRAILING ARMS
3. DRIVESHAFT DIAMETER
4. POSITION OF THE FRONT (MY FRONT WON'T LAY)

I DOUBT THE SHORTER REAR IS A FACTOR.....BUT I COULD BE WRONG.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

ok,this is my favorite rag ever :biggrin: 








love the detail on this car


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 5 2007, 10:47 AM~8045222
> *You crazy Dog, better not fuck with it then :biggrin: . I think the adjustables will only make it worst since they'll point your pinion algle upwards when you lay the Car, I think the Homie DirtySanchez tryed the adjustables on his to try to fix this problem and didn't work, now if the Uppers where shorter there for causing the differential to point down towards the ground just a little bit that would work, but you would loose lift on the rear and i don't want to be riding on 8" cylinders :uh:
> *


*THE AJUSTABLE ARMS ARE A 1/2 LONGER THAN FACTORY WHEN FULLY COLLAPSED. SO IT DID NOT HELP THE "LAYED OUT" SITUATION.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06486Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06209Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
MINE LAYED AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE.*


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

badass mural.anyone know who did it?








one more buddies


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> > *Beleive me Homie there's no way My Car can drive that low even for a few inches, the Drive shaft rubs under the body real bad that it wont allow the Car to move at all.
> >
> > mine would lay pretty hard and it would actually drag on the ground and that was on 14's. i wonder if your caddy rear end has something to do with it
> > :dunno: another thing is to run a thinner driveshaft(aluminum).
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 5 2007, 10:54 AM~8045265
> *THE AJUSTABLE ARMS ARE A 1/2 LONGER THAN FACTORY WHEN FULLY COLLAPSED. SO IT DID NOT HELP THE "LAYED OUT" SITUATION.
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06486Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


*
What's up Dirty, are you running rear shocks? I just finished installing new Shocks and i noticed that they raised the rear up a little bit, fully compressed they lift the rear about 1" :uh: , might take them out and trow in my Accumulators.  *



> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 5 2007, 10:55 AM~8045267
> *THATS TRUE MY SHIT IS AS LOW AS CAN BE.... AND I DRIVE THAT SHIT LIKE THAT....... :biggrin:
> *


*14"s or 13"s? Cause with 13"s these fuckers lay out, specially if you're cut.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 5 2007, 11:02 AM~8045326
> *
> What's up Dirty, are you running rear shocks? I just finished installing new Shocks and i noticed that they raised the rear up a little bit, fully compressed they lift the rear about 1" :uh: , might take them out and trow in my Accumulators.
> *


WHAT UP SMURF DOGG? I DONT HAVE SHOCKS BUT I DO WANT SOME. CHROME OF CORSE, AND ACCUMILATORS ARE HIGH UP ON THE TO DO LIST.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 5 2007, 11:05 AM~8045342
> *WHAT UP SMURF DOGG? I DONT HAVE SHOCK BUT I DO WANT SOME. CHROME OF CORSE, AND ACCUMILATORS ARE HIGH UP ON THE TO DO LIST.
> *


*Only way to go for you, with that clean ass rear end :biggrin:  ,
When i had just put the set up in, with no shocks, 12" cylinders, power balls and about 4 turns of 1 ton coils, my rear would sit real low, with the skirt on you would only see about 3/4" of the knock off, 13x7s if that matters, i put some extended shocks(for 12" cylinders) that i had from my Old Cutlass, and you would be able to see about 1 1/2" of the knock off, now with the new Shocks(extended) you can see most of the fucking know off :uh: , it still looks layed but i want the innitial lay that it had in the bigining.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I HAVE 14'S


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 2 2007, 06:27 PM~8029795
> *
> Thank you Homie, when are we getting the pleasure of seeing some more pictures of your Ride? can't wait to see some more pictures Homie, i'm sure is coming out top notch Individuals don't play :biggrin:
> 
> *


Soon as I get it bacc!
I havnt seen it since March,and I wanna be surprised!


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

here's a pic of the clips for the side molding


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Jun 5 2007, 01:57 PM~8046352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Are these from that spot you told me about? :cheesy:  *


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> did ya tell him where the back of the line is?? jhaha at least make him register a name :0 :biggrin:


*
If the guy had a pc he would be in here like a dirty shirt </span>*:0  



> *Beleive me Homie there's no way My Car can drive that low even for a few inches, the Drive shaft rubs under the body real bad that it wont allow the Car to move at all.
> 
> *
> *
> ...





> > *Beleive me Homie there's no way My Car can drive that low even for a few inches, the Drive shaft rubs under the body real bad that it wont allow the Car to move at all.
> >
> > mine would lay pretty hard and it would actually drag on the ground and that was on 14's. i wonder if your caddy rear end has something to do with it
> > :dunno: another thing is to run a thinner driveshaft(aluminum).
> ...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 5 2007, 08:06 PM~8049042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Stolen from another topic


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 5 2007, 08:03 PM~8049905
> *Stolen from another topic
> *


 :0


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 5 2007, 11:54 AM~8045265
> *THE AJUSTABLE ARMS ARE A 1/2 LONGER THAN FACTORY WHEN FULLY COLLAPSED. SO IT DID NOT HELP THE "LAYED OUT" SITUATION.
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06486Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


I never have measured mine, I hope mine will be close to factory when fully collaped.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 5 2007, 12:05 PM~8045342
> *WHAT UP SMURF DOGG? I DONT HAVE SHOCKS BUT I DO WANT SOME. CHROME OF CORSE, AND ACCUMILATORS ARE HIGH UP ON THE TO DO LIST.
> *



I know some people dont like them, but I run them on everything.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jun 4 2007, 11:07 PM~8043218
> *From another thread!!
> 
> 
> ...


WET!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 5 2007, 01:48 PM~8047249
> *
> Are these from that spot you told me about?  :cheesy:
> *



they sure are they got every thing


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 4 2007, 09:58 PM~8043162
> *
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jun 4 2007, 10:07 PM~8043218
> *From another thread!!
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




 thats the color


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 6 2007, 01:33 AM~8051069
> *uffin:
> *



sup coast.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 5 2007, 08:29 PM~8049230
> *
> If the guy had a pc he would be in here like a dirty shirt </span>:0
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>My friends sounds like a meat grinder on the floor when he trys to roll layed out.He is running a 78 Caprice rear end with out the dubble u-joint at the moment (Which he plan's to change back) and it still grinds the living shit out of the floor if he rolls layed out.So all he plans to do is raise up the floor tunnel abit.It will be alot of work to get it right but well worth it if you ask me.And I guess different rear end drive shaft combo's it seems and also it seems no two cars are alike as there are so many choices.
> *


*That's exactly what i'm running, but mine is a Caddy rear end with out the double u-joint and that's how it sounds too :uh: . I'm also changing to the double U-joint before i do any cutting, to see where that leaves me.
You got that right Homie, now that i give it some thought and you metioned it i can see where's the problem.

Here's my theory(spell) for those who may care :biggrin: :
When we change the stock rear ends to run skirts we have to shorten the drive shaft about 1 1/2", when we do that we move the rear end to drive shaft connecting place(u-joint or flange) right under the rear seat(tunnel), there for it rubbing on the metal, The Guys with the stock rear ends don't have this problem, because the rear end/drive shaft connecting point is right after the bottom of the rear seats(tunnel), maybe by a hair but that hair makes a world of difference. 
The only way to get around this is having your stock rear end shortend so everything stays in place, having one of those rear ends shortend even 1/2" is going to run fucken high. Just my 2.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller+Jun 5 2007, 10:03 PM~8049905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Good looking out Homie, i still have that receipt with their info you gave me, i'll be sure to check them out.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 5 2007, 10:12 PM~8049969
> *I know some people dont like them, but I run them on everything.
> *


*Any issues with them Homie? I'm waiting untill i start working on my Set up to put mine on.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 6 2007, 10:52 AM~8052603
> *That's a beautiful Glass Homie.
> Good looking out Homie, i still have that receipt with their info you gave me, i'll be sure to check them out.
> *



SOME OL SCHOOL SHIT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 6 2007, 11:54 AM~8052612
> *Any issues with them Homie? I'm waiting untill i start working on my Set up to put mine on.
> *



Not at all. I have had them on my '52 chevy delux, my '90 caprice & my glasshouse. never no problems


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 6 2007, 11:34 AM~8052865
> *Not at all.  I have had them on my '52 chevy delux, my '90 caprice & my glasshouse.  never no problems
> *


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

more pics is possible of this pls.  :thumbsup: (of the car)


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 6 2007, 12:07 AM~8049928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Saw this 76 Caprice Landau rolling thru the parking lot by my gym about 30 minutes ago. It was an old man and he wouldnt stop when I tried to get his attention to see if he would sell it so he just kept driving past me real slow  Ive seen it many times driving thru town but never up close. :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam old guy rolling like a pimp.....we need him to join the fest :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 6 2007, 05:12 PM~8055120
> *dam old guy rolling like a pimp.....we need him to join the fest        :biggrin:
> *



LOL. Usually I see his wife driving it. I never see the old man in it. Hes a little old man with a funny ass black toupee :biggrin:

I really been meaning to look inside at the interior plastic shit that surrounds the little landau window. :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 6 2007, 12:40 PM~8053647
> *Saw this 76 Caprice Landau rolling thru the parking lot by my gym about 30 minutes ago. It was an old man and he wouldnt stop when I tried to get his attention to see if he would sell it so he just kept driving past me real slow    Ive seen it many times driving thru town but never up close.  :0
> 
> 
> ...



iv noticed that there are some with interesting side windows was this a option if so how popular where they and how many options where htere?



also got my caprice in my shop and picked up an angle grindinder so im gonna get this done asap :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 5 2007, 01:55 PM~8046772
> *here's a pic of the clips for the side molding
> 
> 
> ...


do you think they have the clips for the 74 Caprice moldings


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*4th page :dunno: not on my watch.  *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

mr74..good lookin on those quarter moldings,,,a little outta my price range tho.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ttt.....


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

dang i got a weakness ofr em, i gotta have one one day


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

anyone know what the bumpers are off that dont have the black bumper strip or do you just rip them off?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jun 8 2007, 12:46 PM~8066709
> *anyone know what the bumpers are off that dont have the black bumper strip or do you just rip them off?
> *


*You just take them off, some came with out them, but if yours has them just take them off, I haven't rechromed my bumpers cause i'm looking for a set(front and back) of the rubber impact strips, mine are in good shape but i know that when i take them off to rechrome the bumpers, they will get fucked up :uh:  *


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

GLASSHOUSE PARTS FOR SALE AND ALSO SOME CONVERTIBLE PARTS WANTED
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=343474


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

damn that looks to good to be a parts car, i need some parts but im in canada  


also anyone know whats wrong with my steering colume its realy loose arround where it tilts


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin: cool rides


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jun 8 2007, 09:34 PM~8068897
> *damn that looks to good to be a parts car, i need some parts but im in canada
> also anyone know whats wrong with my steering colume its realy loose arround where it tilts
> *


i just bought a 74 caprice vert so i need this rust free texas car for parts


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 8 2007, 01:46 AM~8064742
> * ttt.....
> *


IS THAT YOU CRUISING THRU WILMINGTON WITH A PLAIN BLACK HAT....SEEN A BLACK GLASSHOUSE CRUISING AROUND THIS WEEK


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jun 9 2007, 03:49 AM~8070848
> *IS THAT YOU CRUISING THRU WILMINGTON WITH A PLAIN BLACK HAT....SEEN A BLACK GLASSHOUSE CRUISING AROUND THIS WEEK
> *




for sure that was me.....I dont start work til 3' :biggrin: 

so im usually rolling around


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

oh and that avatar kicks ass homie....best one ever on layitlow  :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 9 2007, 05:58 PM~8073386
> *oh and that avatar kicks ass homie....best one ever on layitlow            :biggrin:
> *


  ....... :thumbsup: 

SHIT I SEE YOU CRUISING ALL THE TIME...I HAVEN'T TOOKEN OUT MY REGAL LATELY BUT I CATCH YOU ON AVALON ALOT...NEXT TIME YOU SEE SOME MEXICAN FOOL SAYING WHATS UP PHIL REMEMBER 79REGAL FROM LIL


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

had my pos out today


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 10 2007, 06:47 PM~8078330
> *TTT
> *


whatsup tom


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 10 2007, 10:48 PM~8080058
> *whatsup tom
> *


 :biggrin:  


sup....just sitting in my 76 shell....cold beer in my hand....smoke coming out my nose .......trying to figure out whats next ... ...  


I think I got everything off ...lol


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Jun 9 2007, 10:15 PM~8074208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup smurf.....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHATS UP RIDERS


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 11 2007, 02:22 AM~8080230
> *:biggrin:
> sup....just sitting in my 76 shell....
> *


its funny you said that, i was just sitting in the shell of my 76 too.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 11 2007, 10:51 AM~8081870
> *sup smurf.....
> *


*What's up Homie, drove the GlassHouse on Saturday from my House to El Sereno, from El Sereno to Compton :biggrin: testing the Car out, had a couple of small issues nothing serious i'll PM you about some stuff(mechanical), Stopped to pump Gas at a Mobil on Atlantic and didn't realized untill my Lady told me that that was the same Gas station we had went to for a Lifestyle C.C. meeting with the Homie John, aint that a trip. *


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 10 2007, 11:22 PM~8080230
> *:biggrin:
> sup....just sitting in my 76 shell....cold beer in my hand....smoke coming  out my nose .......trying to figure out whats next ...    ...
> I think I got everything off ...lol
> *


BEEEER?????!!!! :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 11 2007, 03:59 PM~8083157
> *What's up Homie, drove the GlassHouse on Saturday from my House to El Sereno, from El Sereno to Compton :biggrin:  testing the Car out, had a couple of small issues nothing serious i'll PM you about some stuff(mechanical), Stopped to pump Gas at a Mobil on Atlantic and didn't realized untill my Lady told me that that was the same Gas station we had went to for a Lifestyle C.C. meeting with the Homie John, aint that a trip.
> *


corner of Atlantic and Beverly, 



that is tattoed on my back!!



haha, this is HISTORY right here.








and its got a nice Glasshouse pic in it!!!


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Smurf the LIFESTYLE lot is calling you come and lay the g house under the light when it is done .


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Jun 11 2007, 04:12 PM~8084036
> *Smurf the LIFESTYLE lot is calling you come and lay the g house under the light when it is done .
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 11 2007, 02:46 PM~8083447
> *corner of Atlantic and Beverly,
> that is tattoed on my back!!
> haha, this is HISTORY right here.
> ...


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 6 2007, 01:29 AM~8051062
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> thats the color
> *


DAM THATS A BAD ASS CANDY APPLE RED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

whats up fellow glasshouse rollerz iv been keeping bizzy got the glasshouse in the garage on wens so iv been non stop at it not much more too do now still gotta get the wheel wells right but the hard part is done with was the roof rest just need a sand down then it will be primer time :biggrin: toomrrow me and my buddy should have it almost done more pics to come


p.s i need the fender skert gasket/weather stripping mine got a bit sliced when i was working the fillin on the wheel well


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> Smurf the LIFESTYLE lot is calling you come and lay the g house under the light when it is done .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whats up fam? nice to see/hear everyone wroking on their rides (including myself). the homie silkk is really putting in work on his glasshouse..got to give it up to the homie.keep up the kick ass work.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 11 2007, 04:31 PM~8084160
> *
> *


when mine gets done we going to have to take ours out and take a cruz homie!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

from another topic


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jun 11 2007, 09:20 PM~8086400
> *whats up fellow glasshouse rollerz iv been keeping bizzy got the glasshouse in the garage on wens so iv been non stop at it not much more too do now still gotta get the wheel wells right but the hard part is done with was the roof rest just need a sand down then it will be primer time :biggrin:  toomrrow me and my buddy should have it almost done more pics to come
> p.s i need the fender skert gasket/weather stripping mine got a bit sliced when i was working the fillin on the wheel well
> 
> ...


*Looking good Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 12 2007, 09:18 AM~8088860
> *when mine gets done we going to have to take ours out and take a cruz homie!
> *


*And you know this Maaan!!!!  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sikk is getting down.....can't wait to see some primered up pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 12 2007, 09:45 AM~8089015
> *from another topic
> 
> 
> ...


*Just beautiful, this Car one of the Baddest 75 Rags out there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 11 2007, 11:36 AM~8082583
> *its funny you said that, i was just sitting in the shell of my 76 too.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> > Smurf the LIFESTYLE lot is calling you come and lay the g house under the light when it is done .
> > :0 :0 :biggrin:
> > sup john.....
> 
> ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

JUST WANTED TO LET EVERYONE KNOW 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=343898

OUR PICNIC ALONG WITH MILLENIUM CAR CLUB


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

finally got mine to my house about 9 months after moving in, fuck, that feels good...then you see all the problems you forgot about or were mid swing when you left it..fuck, that feels bad haha


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jun 12 2007, 04:16 PM~8091367
> *finally got mine to my house about 9 months after moving in, fuck, that feels good...then you see all the problems you forgot about or were mid swing when you left it..fuck, that feels bad haha
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: uffin:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

DAM I MISS MY EVERY DAY DRIVER......... SOLD IT TO THE EAST COAST


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kushman_@Jun 12 2007, 05:46 PM~8092380
> *DAM I MISS MY EVERY DAY DRIVER......... SOLD IT TO THE EAST COAST
> 
> 
> ...


THAT RAGHOUSE WAS CLEAN! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jun 12 2007, 03:16 PM~8091367
> *finally got mine to my house about 9 months after moving in, fuck, that feels good...then you see all the problems you forgot about or were mid swing when you left it..fuck, that feels bad haha
> 
> 
> ...


that is amazing i hope mine turns out half as nice as yours and ill be happy lol

heres some more pics got it almost all done today just the hood now and fixing all the lil dents etc all the major stuffs done cant get my damn back bumper off :angry: ill be pullin it out tomorrow to clean the garage i will get more and better pics then


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

probably gonna be selling mine or trading it cars not bad at all and runs bad ass  i need a glove box latch and a dash pad cover everything seems to work on it though :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 13 2007, 08:39 AM~8095631
> *probably gonna be selling mine or trading it cars not bad at all and runs bad ass    i need a glove box latch and a dash pad cover everything seems to work on it though  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



YOU JUST GOT IT AND WANNA TRADE IT NOW????


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Will that engine pass smog?? (man I hate that DAMN smog Law!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) :banghead:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jun 12 2007, 03:16 PM~8091367
> *finally got mine to my house about 9 months after moving in, fuck, that feels good...then you see all the problems you forgot about or were mid swing when you left it..fuck, that feels bad haha
> 
> 
> ...


I love those lace patterns :thumbsup: 

what color is that on your glasshouse


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

Still got this rag top for sale.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Any of you guys have a sway bar on the rear of your Glasshouse, im thinking of putting one on my mine, i like the way they look when there chromed


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey glasshouse fam, backed her out today and got some new pics starting a new job tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 13 2007, 05:52 PM~8098958
> *Any of you guys have a sway bar on the rear of your Glasshouse, im thinking of putting one on my mine, i like the way they look when there chromed
> *


*I do, here's the only picture i have of it, after getting the frame and under belly treatment, note to self need to take more pictures of the rear too :biggrin: *










*Memories, seems like it was yesterday i was going through what the homie Silkk is going through.  *










*After the frame and under carriage was done, not very pretty :biggrin:  *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 13 2007, 05:04 PM~8099040
> *I do, here's the only picture i have of it, after getting the frame and under belly treatment, note to self need to take more pictures of the rear too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS GOOD !! THAT LOOKS LIKE M&M HYDRAULICS SHOP !! :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

GLASSHOUSE PARTS FOR SALE AND WANTED FOR MY 74 VERT
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344517


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

from santa barbara


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 13 2007, 05:04 PM~8099040
> *I do, here's the only picture i have of it, after getting the frame and under belly treatment, note to self need to take more pictures of the rear too :biggrin:
> *


hey dogg, you think a sway bar from an 80's caprice rear end will work on mine, i have one that came off my dads caprice and i wanted to throw it on


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

*anyone know of a list of rearr ends that are a derect bolt in? and what needs to be dont to the drive shaft any info on that would be great *


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I know 78-90's caddy, and 80's -96 chevy caprice-impala fit even with the disc brakes yet you need a different proportioning valve for the disc brakes. You need to shorten the driveshaft about 1" -1/2 inches. Problem that just came up though is that you cant roll layed out when you do this process. If you go a few pages back, you see a Green Glasshouse rolling dumped in the back rolling... Im assuming he shortened the stock rear end or he's rolling 14x6 in the back.....yeah I think he has the x6's in the back with the stock rear end. Page 544. I have yet to do this process yet I was schooled by JOHNDMONSTER


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Jun 13 2007, 07:56 PM~8099794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X1,000,000,000
Few things to add, with a disc rear end you will have to use spacers just like the front so that the rims can clear the calipers, I also went and got a price for shortening a stock 76 rear end and it runs me about a 1,000.00 to have it shorted 1 1/2" each side with new axles and everything, way too much than what i paid for my Caddy rear end and my drive shaft.*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SO IS ANYONE HITTTING AND SHOWS THIS WEEKEND???? I MIGHT GO TO THE ONE IN THE PLACITA OLVERA


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

does anyone know how much smaller the back seat is between a hardtop and a vert in a 74 caprice?


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

dam them are some clean ass rides..i'll post some pics of my 74 vert i just bought on tuesday or so...it's gonna be a full project  it needs floors,trunk pan,quarters,ect. ect.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

if anyone is parting one out or know someone who is send me a pm i need a certain part


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jun 13 2007, 11:46 PM~8101296
> *anyone know of a list of rearr ends that are a derect bolt in? and what needs to be dont to the drive shaft any info on that would be great
> *



Also go back 30 or 40 pages many opions where giving on a good choice in rear ends


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

aight so a rear from a box caprice is a derect bolt in would impala/caprice taxis and polics cars work?, what about a rear end from a gbody????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jun 14 2007, 09:17 PM~8107404
> *aight so a rear from a box caprice is a derect bolt in would impala/caprice taxis and polics cars work?, what about a rear end from a gbody????
> *


*
Caprice/Impala will work, don't matter if it's from a Taxi or Police car, I haven't heard of anybody running a G-body rear end, I'm running a 82 Caddy rear end, the Homie Dirty sanchez is running one from a 90s Impala with disc brakes and I beleive the Homie Hooked2Glass is running a 90s Caprice rear end with disc brakes. *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jun 13 2007, 09:35 PM~8100848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 14 2007, 08:50 PM~8107660
> *
> Caprice/Impala will work, don't matter if it's from a Taxi or Police car, I haven't heard of anybody running a G-body rear end, I'm running a 82 Caddy rear end, the Homie Dirty sanchez is running one from a 90s Impala with disc brakes and I beleive the Homie Hooked2Glass is running a 90s Caprice rear end with disc brakes.
> *



thanks smurf ill look it to all those i would like disc breaks how much would a rear end run me and do i need to get anything else like the driveshaft. ytailing atms etc? would be nivce if a gbody rear end would work as i could get one for free


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Jun 13 2007, 05:52 PM~8098958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jun 14 2007, 11:07 PM~8108279
> *thanks smurf ill look it to all those i would like disc breaks how much would a rear end run me and do i need to get anything else like the driveshaft. ytailing atms etc? would be nivce if a gbody rear end would work as i could get one for free
> *


*What's up Homie, naah you wont need nothing else besides getting your stock drive shaft shortened about an 1" or 2", everything else bolts right in. I can see maybe a stock Cutlass rear end from an older cutlass working(not really sure though) 
On price i wouldn't be able to help you there but the Homie brn2ridelo posted some links a few pages back that have all that, your best bet is to locate a junk yard at driving distance from where you're at and grab one from any of those car we talked about.  

Note: 
Our rear ends come with this style flange(first picture)where the drive shaft connects.










I would recommend finding a rear end with a ubolt style yoke(second picture)










it is 1 inch smaller, 1/2" all around then the stock flange there for giving you more clearance when you lay the Car, just a little bit but every little bit counts, i'm having problems with the stock flange on the caddy rear end(first picture) hitting the bottom of the car, there for not allowing me to drive layed, if i was to change to the u bolt yoke, i would get a little more clearance since it's smaller, but i'm sure it would still rub, maybe not as bad. I can't change now, cause you can't just change that flange for the u-bolt, i would have to get a new rear end with the u-bolt style yoke, my rear end is already wrapped and has the power balls so, i'll just figure out a way to fix the rubbing problem.  

Using the u-bolt yoke style rear end, the only thing you would do different would be that when you have your stock drive shaft shorten, you would also have to have them change the rear connecting point on the drive shaft, this wouldn't make a differnce since they're cutting it anyway to short it. Just my 2, hope i made sence. :biggrin:  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUSSS UP RIDERS SO IS ANYONE HITTING ANY SHOWS OVER THE WEEKEND


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 15 2007, 09:59 AM~8110722
> *What's up Homie, naah you wont need nothing else besides getting your stock drive shaft shortened about an 1" or 2", everything else bolts right in. I can see maybe a stock Cutlass rear end from an older cutlass working(not really sure though)
> On price i wouldn't be able to help you there but the Homie SIlkk posted some links a few pages back that have all that, your best bet is to locate a junk yard at driving distance from where you're at and grab one from any of those car we talked about.
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jun 15 2007, 12:39 PM~8111284
> *
> *


*My bad, i just re-read what i wrote and i used the wrong name, the Homie brn2ridelo posted all the info on parts(rear ends). Sorry too busy at work to be on here. :uh:  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GLASSHOUSE IN THIS VID

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 15 2007, 01:33 PM~8111924
> *GLASSHOUSE IN THIS VID
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc
> *


hell yes.....


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Looks funny hopp'n IMO but atleast its a GLASS...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 15 2007, 12:35 PM~8111563
> *My bad, i just re-read what i wrote and i used the wrong name, the Homie brn2ridelo posted all the info on parts(rear ends). Sorry too busy at work to be on here. :uh:
> *



any idea what page that would be on i dont have a few months too look over the entire thread again lol :biggrin: 

my stupied fucking nabours are so anoying they bitch about me sanding or what ever i do i hope shes not in the way when i back the glasshouse out :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2007, 05:30 PM~8112627
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That shit looks good!!!!!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Anyone know if a 74-77 Monte Carlo power window wire harness will fit a Glasshouse? I need the wire harness.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jun 16 2007, 10:07 AM~8116111
> *Anyone know if a 74-77 Monte Carlo power window wire harness will fit a Glasshouse? I need the wire harness.
> *


*I don't see why not, all these fullsize GMs had similar parts, i used the electrical door poppers from a 1972 Cadillac.*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.74, *SMURF*

Wassup Dogg :wave:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SMURF, Mr.74
*
:wave: What's cracking Big Dog.  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 16 2007, 09:18 AM~8116147
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SMURF, Mr.74
> 
> ...


chillin dogg, just putting in some hours here at work


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 16 2007, 10:19 AM~8116149
> *chillin dogg, just putting in some hours here at work
> *


*Handle it Homie i give you props Dog working 2 jobs just to keep your addiction to Glass going :biggrin:  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> It wont fit on the stock rear end Homie, since it's shorter, i'm actually using the stock 76 Caprice sway bar on my 82 cadillac rear end, we had to make it fit since it was longer. *Don't trip Doggy we'll find one that fits on yours*.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 16 2007, 09:21 AM~8116163
> *Handle it Homie i give you props Dog working 2 jobs just to keep your addiction to Glass going :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

What up glasshouse brothers just got finished fixing my wheel well & license plate trim after searching everywhere for some clean trims I said let me try fixing mine nothing to lose they where all dented anyways started with banging out the dents then I hit them with Coarse sand paper working down to a fine grit then I went to harbor freight tools bought a polishing kit and polish them out they almost look like chrome very very well worth time & money spent only about 30 bucks will post picks later.ttt


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

post pics


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 16 2007, 09:21 AM~8116163
> *[b just to keep your addiction to Glass going :biggrin:   *
> [/b]





:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

What's up G-house owners...i have a buddy who's lookin for a booty kit for a glasshouse if anyone know's please let me know...thanks


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> any idea what page that would be on i dont have a few months too look over the entire thread again lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

from another topic


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

whats up glasshouse famliy :wave: :wave: just wanted to say happy fatherday to all the glasshoues rider with kids


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 16 2007, 10:47 PM~8119668
> *from another topic
> 
> 
> ...



nice ghouse layed out in the back sitting 14's


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

badass shirt with a glasshouse on it

https://www.stonehousedigital.com/stores/up.../EO111//3854038


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

whats up fern hows the polishinhg coming along on your moldings


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IT WORK......... BUT IT TAKES ALOT OF TIME


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 16 2007, 11:47 PM~8119668
> *from another topic
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 17 2007, 03:23 AM~8119988
> *badass shirt with a glasshouse on it
> 
> https://www.stonehousedigital.com/stores/up.../EO111//3854038
> *



On the way :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74+Jun 16 2007, 02:52 PM~8117301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE+Jun 17 2007, 02:10 AM~8119952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHA YOU GUYS LIKED THAT SHIRT HUH I SAW IT AND HAD TO SHARE IT


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

The glasshouse on that shirt belongs to Jerry Zapata from LIFESTYLE the picture was taken in the tunnel in downtown L.A it was also a feature in a magazine about the culture in L.A. HAPPY FATHERS DAY to all the riders whereever you are

John D Herrera


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 17 2007, 01:33 AM~8120007
> *:biggrin:
> *



sup Coast you joiing the glasshouse club :0


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 17 2007, 02:47 AM~8119668
> *from another topic
> 
> 
> ...


next ride i get will be one of these :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Jun 17 2007, 10:02 AM~8120974
> *The glasshouse on that shirt belongs to Jerry Zapata from LIFESTYLE the picture was taken in the tunnel in downtown L.A it was also a feature in a magazine about the culture in L.A.  HAPPY FATHERS DAY to all the riders  whereever you are
> 
> John D Herrera
> *





 mr. cartoon has a nice big picture of that in his studio....


:biggrin: for sure i'm ordering a tshirt :biggrin:


----------



## ripNshredd717 (May 12, 2007)

Current daily driver, forsale in the classifieds.

































They aint the nicest but theres sure been plenty of them ..... :worship: 

Some that Ive had never got pictured, I own a few others right now but no pics. 

All for now-SHREDDER


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 17 2007, 12:47 AM~8119668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I LOVE 74's!*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the trims that I fixed.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

this is way off topic but does anyone have more pics of that pink 68?thanks








[/quote]


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

An add I found in a magazine and framed it.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.74, *76 GLASSHOUSE*

whats up 76 :wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr.74, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, jjarez79, ferns213

Dam, the whole click is in here tonight :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SUP SO DID ANYONE DO ANYTHING TODAY....... I WENT TO THE SHOW AT THE PLACITA OLVER WITH THE HOMIE STRAY 52


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

what up g-house riders every one having a good day


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

no show for me stayed home and washed my car and waxed it and went for a little drive with my daughter :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

SORRY GUYS NO BEFORE PIC'S ON THEM TRIMS BUT AM SURE YOU GUYS KNOW HOW F-UP THEY GET THE PLATE BOX TRIM HAD A BIG CREASE IN THE CENTER AND THE WHEEL TRIMS HAD DENTS ALL OVER THEM.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 17 2007, 09:14 PM~8124098
> *SUP SO DID ANYONE DO ANYTHING TODAY....... I WENT TO THE SHOW AT THE PLACITA OLVER WITH THE HOMIE STRAY 52
> *


How was the show homie....Me and my carnal took my pops out to eat...He liked driving the 74 :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THERE WERE 3 SHOWS TODAY ON AT ELYSIAN PARK,PLACITA OLVERA, AND EL SERENO PARK


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

hey mr 74 ill get you that number for the place in gradengroove that sells the cilps and all kind of other stuff the name is hilco some thing like that


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 17 2007, 10:18 PM~8124136
> *How was the show homie....Me and my carnal took my pops out to eat...He liked driving the 74 :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHA HE MIGHT NOT LIKE IT AFTER YOU GET IT LIFTED............


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 17 2007, 08:14 PM~8124094
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like the shifter knob and the turn singl knob keeping it all matching like that


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

DO ANY OF YOU KNOW A WAY OF FIXING THE STEERING COLUM I GOT TILT WHEEL AN THAT SHIT WIGGLES EVERY WHERE. SO A GUY AT THE JUNK YARD TOLD ME HE WOULD FIX IT FOR 130.00BUCKS.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 17 2007, 09:20 PM~8124143
> *hey mr 74 ill get you that number for the place in gradengroove that sells the cilps and all kind of other stuff the name is hilco some thing like that
> *


sounds good dogg...i picked up a clean set of 74 moldings, hopefully they'll have them


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 17 2007, 08:25 PM~8124178
> *sounds good dogg...i picked up a clean set of 74 moldings, hopefully they'll have them
> *



theyll have them when you go youll be like a kid in a candy store :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Jun 17 2007, 09:25 PM~8124176
> *DO ANY OF YOU KNOW A WAY OF FIXING THE STEERING COLUM  I GOT TILT WHEEL AN THAT SHIT WIGGLES EVERY WHERE. SO A GUY AT THE JUNK YARD TOLD ME HE WOULD  FIX IT FOR 130.00BUCKS.
> *


mine had the same broblem, i just went down to the junkyard and pulled one out of a 73


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 17 2007, 09:28 PM~8124196
> *mine had the same broblem, i just went down to the junkyard and pulled one out of a 73
> *


I JUST WILL DO THAT I WONDER IF A 1976 MONTECARLO ONE WILL FIT. ???


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Jun 17 2007, 08:25 PM~8124176
> *DO ANY OF YOU KNOW A WAY OF FIXING THE STEERING COLUM  I GOT TILT WHEEL AN THAT SHIT WIGGLES EVERY WHERE. SO A GUY AT THE JUNK YARD TOLD ME HE WOULD  FIX IT FOR 130.00BUCKS.
> *




you got to take the steering wheel off one's you do that you got to take the turn singl cam out and when you do that you will see 3 black screws that look like a star screw the you trouq them do and the wiggles go away and put everything back together


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 17 2007, 09:33 PM~8124223
> *you got to take the steering wheel off one's you do that you got to take the turn singl cam out and when you do that you will see 3 black screws that look like a star screw the you trouq them do and the wiggles go away and put everything back together
> *


Thank's homie for the Info will try tomorrow.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 17 2007, 10:25 PM~8124175
> *i like the shifter knob and the turn singl knob keeping it all matching like that
> *


THANKS, I FOUND AN OLD MAN WHO IS KNOWN (IN OTHER CIRCLES) TO RESTORE STEERING WHEELS FOR OLD FERRARIS, COBRAS, MERCEDES AND OTHER HIGH END CLASSICS. I TOLD HIM ABOUT MY GLASSHOUSE AND THE NARDI WHEEL I HAD ON IT AND, TOLD HIM ABOUT MY IDEA ABOUT THE SHIFT AND TURN SIGNAL KNOBS BEING MADE OUT OF WOOD MATCHING NOT ONLY THE COLOR AND TEXTURE OF THE WHEEL BUT ALSO HAVE THE SAME SHAPE OF THE FACTORY GM KNOBS AFTER ABOUT A MONTH THIS WAS THE RESULT.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NICE...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 18 2007, 11:26 AM~8126879
> *NICE...
> *


Thanks


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 17 2007, 09:33 PM~8124223
> *you got to take the steering wheel off one's you do that you got to take the turn singl cam out and when you do that you will see 3 black screws that look like a star screw the you trouq them do and the wiggles go away and put everything back together
> *



thanks so much for this, mine is loose as hell so ill get this done asap, i ned a new locking plate too or a locking plate lol, might have to sell all my cars and stuff tho so the glasshouse might have to go


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Jun 18 2007, 10:21 AM~8126452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sorry to hear you're probably selling it, all that time and work we've seen you putting on it, it's sad to hear you have to let it go.  
*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SMURF, *mrtravieso
*
*What's up Big Homie Happy late Fathers Day.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Jun 17 2007, 10:14 PM~8124094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO. I AM REALLY HAPPY WITH THEM SINCE THEY DON'T LOOK ALL BULKY LIKE THE NARDI KNOBS (MADE FOR A CONSOLE SHIFT, ANYWAY.)

NOTICE THE BLACK RING WHERE THE FACTORY GROOVE IN THE KNOBS ARE.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*What's cracken Homies, Hope everyone had a great Fathers Day, As for me i spent the day Working on The Glass, eating carne asada drinking a couple Coronas and hanging out with My Girl, My Little Boy and the rest of my Family, ooh and the Homie Chopper 76 made a special apprearance at my pad :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 18 2007, 02:24 PM~8127940
> *I WILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO. I AM REALLY HAPPY WITH THEM SINCE THEY DON'T LOOK ALL BULKY LIKE THE NARDI KNOBS (MADE FOR A CONSOLE SHIFT, ANYWAY.)
> 
> NOTICE THE BLACK RING WHERE THE FACTORY GROOVE IN THE KNOBS ARE.
> *


*I sure Did :worship: :worship: that's one of the reasons i didn't think about buying the Nardi Knobs, they look huge and fake :uh: Good looking out Homie, keep me posted.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 18 2007, 02:27 PM~8127960
> *I sure Did :worship:  :worship: that's one of the reasons i didn't think about buying the Nardi Knobs, they look huge and fake :uh:  Good looking out Homie, keep me posted.
> *


YOU KNOW IT HOMIE.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*So here we go, few things i did/checked yesterday, first a few weeks ago i installed new shocks for the rear, needless to say that they raised the rear of the car a little bit when fully dumped, so i just had to get rid of them. 

Here's a Shot of the rear fully dumped with Shocks:
*









*And here's a Shot of the rear fully dumped with out Shocks, now i know it's just a little bit(1 inch), but to me it's a huge difference plus i will be cutting another turn off my rear Coils so that it can lay a little more..*


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

ya i know well we will see i dont want too but my nabours are complaining about ever lil thing i do and threating to take me to court, so hopefully i sell the car before i see her or she will be a lil thinner with a glasshouse sitting on her :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*While i was under the Car i started inspecting where the Drive Shaft was rubbing under the Car and snapped a few shots of that to show some of the Homies why some of us are having problems driving the Cars with the rear layed.

First off i would like to correct my self as in some previous pages i stated that the Flange on the rear end was causing this problem and it's not, the drive shaft it self is causing the rubbing problem.

These are the spots where it's rubbing.










I jacked up the rear end as far as i could to simulate driving layed, there for showing where the drive shaft is hitting the floor.(P.S. excuse the drive shaft as i still need to take it to get rebalanced and painted :biggrin: )










Close up:










I also noticed that where the drive shaft is hitting the floor of the Car is actually lower in that area, i used a Level and that little 12" area where the drive shaft hits is about 1/2" lower than the rest of the tunnel(what ever you want to call it) the tiny white arrows are pointing to what's hitting.



















Last Shot, there's somethings i have in mind to try to fix this problem so I'll keep you guys posted.   








*


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 17 2007, 11:14 PM~8124094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So you can use just a regular installation kit???????................Damn were do you get them wheels in the U.S. I seen them on e-bay, but they are from Italy and shit. And for some reason I have a issue with sending them my $$$$$ Dunno maybe im crazy :loco:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*MORE TUNNEL DAMAGE. I AM PARANOID THAT WHEN I LAY IT OUT THE BODY RESTING ON THE SHAFT IS DOING NOTHING BUT DAMAGE TO THE DRIVESHAFT AND U JOINTS. RAISING THE TUNNEL IS THE ONLY ANSWER, WHICH I CAN'T HELP BUT TO THINK WHERE WILL THE BODY REST NEXT IF THE TUNNEL IS RAISED????*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 18 2007, 03:13 PM~8128272
> *So you can use just a regular installation kit???????................Damn were do you get them wheels in the U.S. I seen them on e-bay, but they are from Italy and shit.  And for some reason I have a issue with sending them my $$$$$  Dunno maybe im crazy  :loco:
> *


I BOUGHT IT HERE IN THE US (REAL DEAL) I FORGOT THE NAME OF THE WEBSITE BUT I CAN LOOK IT UP. THE ADAPTOR IS A NARDI ADAPTOR. CHECK MY ORIGINAL INSTALL LINK

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7260758


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 18 2007, 03:17 PM~8128293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
That's excatly what i'm thinking Homie, i thought about maybe extending the lowers 1/2" so that when the Car is layed the pinion angle is more straight, then pointing up towards the tunnel :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 18 2007, 03:22 PM~8128341
> *
> That's excatly what i'm thinking Homie, i thought about maybe extending the lowers 1/2" so that when the Car is layed the pinion angle is more straight the pointin towards the tunnel :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> ...


*ACTUALLY MY LOWERS ARE EXTENED 1/2 INCHE AND IT DIDN'T MAKE A DIFFERENCE BUT MY UPPERS WERE EXTENDED A 1/2 TOO. SO I GUESS IT CANCELED EACH OTHER OUT. *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 18 2007, 04:22 PM~8128341
> *
> That's excatly what i'm thinking Homie, i thought about maybe extending the lowers 1/2" so that when the Car is layed the pinion angle is more straight the pointin towards the tunnel :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Just not to much so your tire is not sitting back in the wheelwell. But that just may work.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 18 2007, 04:22 PM~8128337
> *I BOUGHT IT HERE IN THE US (REAL DEAL) I FORGOT THE NAME OF THE WEBSITE BUT I CAN LOOK IT UP. THE ADAPTOR IS A NARDI ADAPTOR. CHECK MY ORIGINAL INSTALL LINK
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7260758
> *



If you could pm that link, I been wanting one for awhile. Thanks


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 18 2007, 03:26 PM~8128371
> *ACTUALLY MY LOWERS ARE EXTENED 1/2 INCHE AND IT DIDN'T MAKE A DIFFERENCE BUT MY UPPERS WERE EXTENDED A 1/2 TOO. SO I GUESS IT CANCELED EACH OTHER OUT.
> *


*That's exactly what happened, you canceled the 1/2" out, i'm thinking of just doing the lowers 1/2" and leaving the uppers stock, hopefully that'll work. :dunno: *



> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 18 2007, 03:27 PM~8128377
> *Just not to much so your tire is not sitting back in the wheelwell.  But that just may work.
> *


*Yea i think 1/2" wont be much of a difference, the rear end got pushed forward a little with the new rear end(caddy) remember we had to shorten our drive shafts, there for our rear ends/wheels got moved forward. :dunno: *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 18 2007, 03:26 PM~8128371
> *ACTUALLY MY LOWERS ARE EXTENED 1/2 INCHE AND IT DIDN'T MAKE A DIFFERENCE BUT MY UPPERS WERE EXTENDED A 1/2 TOO. SO I GUESS IT CANCELED EACH OTHER OUT.
> *


*Don't you have the adjustable lowers? If so you can extend them 1" instead of 1/2" and leave your uppers at 1/2" that should make up for it. Just a thought.  *


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 18 2007, 01:36 PM~8128023
> *So here we go, few things i did/checked yesterday, first a few weeks ago i installed new shocks for the rear, needless to say that they raised the rear of the car a little bit when fully dumped, so i just had to get rid of them.
> 
> Here's a Shot of the rear fully dumped with Shocks:
> ...


IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLLY I RAN SHOCKS OUT OF A G BODY THEY WERE SHORTER THAN THE STOCK ONES OUT OF THE G HOUSE I ALSO HAD TO REMOVE THE BUMP STOP ON TOP RIGHT ABOVE THE REAR END


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 18 2007, 04:07 PM~8128609
> *IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLLY I RAN SHOCKS OUT OF A G BODY THEY WERE SHORTER THAN THE STOCK ONES OUT OF THE G HOUSE I ALSO HAD TO REMOVE THE BUMP STOP ON TOP RIGHT ABOVE THE REAR END
> *


*I never payed any attention to those, :0 :thumbsup: I'll make sure to check those out and take them off.  See the thing with the shocks is that i was running extended shocks(around 28-29 inches fully extended) to lock up with 12" cylinders, but when they're fully compressed they sit too high, i think if i run the stock ones and i'll be able to lay but then i wont be able to lock up anymore :uh: , i'm just going to go with out any shocks and Run accumulators.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 18 2007, 03:34 PM~8128430
> *Don't you have the adjustable lowers? If so you can extend them 1" instead of 1/2" and leave your uppers at 1/2" that should make up for it. Just a thought.
> *


*NO, JUST THE UPPERS ARE ADJUSTABLE LOOK...

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06485Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
BEFORE CHROME

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06760Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AFTER CHROME*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 18 2007, 04:32 PM~8128764
> *NO, JUST THE UPPERS ARE ADJUSTABLE LOOK...
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06485Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


*Ooh danm, don't want to ruin those nice ones :cheesy: , I'm going to try the 1/2" on mine and see what it does, i'll keep you posted.  *


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 18 2007, 03:16 PM~8128653
> *I never payed any attention to those, :0  :thumbsup: I'll make sure to check those out and take them off.  See the thing with the shocks is that i was running extended shocks(around 28-29 inches fully extended) to lock up with 12" cylinders,  but when they're fully compressed they sit too high, i think if i run the stock ones and i'll be able to lay but then i wont be able to lock up anymore :uh: , i'm just going to go with out any shocks and Run accumulators.
> *


i was at my homies and mesured the distance between the frame and the ground on my old car. it was layed and its about 1 inch from the ground and thats on 14's and i would roll it that way! so i guess the different diff really changes things around! i guess i would not do it to mine i'll run no skirts on my new project!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

homies im looking for a 65 SS rag for a club member. pm me if you have one/know where one is


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)




----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> Those t-tops look tight


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> > Those t-tops look tight
> 
> 
> 
> anymore pics of this?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HEY IS ANYONE GOING TO THE GOODTIMES HIGHLAND PARK SHOW THIS SUNDAY???????????


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

When my car had the upper extended arms, the CV joint would rub beneath the floorboard, after chroming the differential, I removed the extended arms and the rubbing stopped. The car also lays.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 19 2007, 01:04 PM~8134986
> *When my car had the upper extended arms, the CV joint would rub beneath the floorboard, after chroming the differential, I removed the extended arms and the rubbing stopped.  The car also lays.
> 
> 
> ...


*Quick questions, why where you running extended trailling arms? Are you running a stock rear end or did you do the swap to a narrow one? 
Thanks Big Homie.  *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 19 2007, 12:11 PM~8135029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


probably so the pumpkin wouldnt face the floor when locked up like in the pic... :dunno:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

If you look closely at the angle of the third member, you will see that it is slanted downward. This caused the CV joint to wear out prematurely. 
I had the extended upper arms installed and this took car of the angle of the differential and excessive wear on the CV joint when the car was locked up. 
Unfortunately, the drive line would rub below the floorboard, so I removed the extended arms and "no more rubbing".
I guess you have to "Give a little and take a little"


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 19 2007, 01:26 PM~8135122
> *If you look closely at the angle of the third member, you will see that it is slanted downward.  This caused the CV joint to wear out prematurely.
> I had the extended upper arms installed and this took car of the angle of the differential and excessive wear on the CV joint when the car was locked up.
> Unfortunately, the drive line would rub below the floorboard, so I removed the extended arms and "no more rubbing".
> ...


*Tell me about it :biggrin: 
I haven't had that problem(knock on wood), i can drive pretty much locked up with 12"s and no binding, but i want to drive layed out and that's where the problem starts, i got rid of the shocks too so it can sit even lower, now i just have to fix the rubbing on the floor board problem :uh: I'm also thinking of going back to Coil Under to lay out even more, alot of things i have on mind, should be an interesting summer :biggrin: .*


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:0


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

whats up g ryders so i wont be sellin the car because mynabours are fucked and dont know the laws,

almost there, got almost all the body work done


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

oh im looking for some chrome quarter window trim, i kno i prob wont find any but its out there lol,


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## pooh (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 19 2007, 10:54 PM~8139264
> *TTT
> *


YO


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

how would u be able 2 tell a 1971 caprice or impala apart?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 20 2007, 09:17 AM~8140813
> *how would u be able 2 tell a 1971 caprice or impala apart?
> *


THE TITLE, EMBLEMS, DASH, POWER OPTIONS, STEERING WHEEL, VIN AND, COMMON SENCE.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 20 2007, 09:43 AM~8140977
> *THE TITLE, EMBLEMS, DASH, POWER OPTIONS, STEERING WHEEL, VIN AND, COMMON SENCE.
> *


any other ways??? :dunno: 



bwahahahahah


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 20 2007, 11:43 AM~8140977
> *THE TITLE
> *


or, ask someone in the 71-73 forum, since a 71 isnt a glasshouse. and this is a glasshouse topic. hahahahahahahaha



haaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



































j/k 



or maybe not.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

anyone got any stats on glasshouses? like how many sold which where more popular? i read somewhere that the caprice was a step up over the impala verson? dident biscanie or what ever come out with one as well?? and then ther where the landeu versons


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

also anyone know where i should connect my electric choke wire into?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jun 20 2007, 03:10 PM~8142799
> *also anyone know where i should connect my electric choke wire into?
> *


Positive side of your coil.That is where I have been told to put that wire aswell as to where I put the wire


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*4th Page :0 
ttt  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

Yo Smurf I just got the word that the part came in. Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SO WHATS UP IS ANYONE GOING TO THE GOOSTIMES HIGHLAND PARK SHOW???? OR AM I THE ONLY ONE


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys need a lil help how do i remove the kick panals? they have the hood and vent pulls in them and cant figure it out, also i need the clips that hold on the metal trim above the door on the inside, as well as the clip that goes on the door modling on the outside, the one that has the screw...

thanks guys


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

does anyone have a extra battery tray,over flow jug or inner wheel wells you want to sell? my inner wheel wells are cut for the cylinders and i wanna go back to stock for now


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

what is you guys favorite paint scheme on a caprice vert?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jun 21 2007, 07:32 PM~8151137
> *what is you guys favorite paint scheme on a caprice vert?
> *


a stock color with pinstriping/gold leafing


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Like this maybe, Different color though.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jun 21 2007, 01:25 PM~8149251
> *hey guys need a lil help how do i remove the kick panals? they have the hood and vent pulls in them and cant figure it out, also i need the clips that hold on the metal trim above the door on the inside, as well as the clip that goes on the door modling on the outside, the one that has the screw...
> 
> thanks guys
> *




post a pic off what you need and i may be able to help and to remove the kick panle you need to disconnet the hood cable from the latch and pull the ho kick panle and cable out together


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

ok i will get pics, what about the vents?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice+Jun 21 2007, 01:02 PM~8148277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 21 2007, 01:55 PM~8148643
> *SO WHATS UP IS ANYONE GOING TO THE GOOSTIMES HIGHLAND PARK SHOW???? OR AM I THE ONLY ONE
> *


*Damn Dog you hit all the shows, remember there's also a GoodTimes Car Show the same day as the Goose Show :biggrin:  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 22 2007, 10:24 AM~8154562
> *Damn Dog you hit all the shows, remember there's also a GoodTimes Car Show the same day as the Goose Show :biggrin:
> *




HAHAHAHHAHA YEA I TRY TO GO TO MOST OF THEM EY I KNOW I JUST NOTICED THAT GOOD TIMES AND THE GOOSE SHOW ARE THE SAME DAY HAHAHAHA


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 22 2007, 10:28 AM~8154595
> *HAHAHAHHAHA YEA I TRY TO GO TO MOST OF THEM EY I KNOW I JUST NOTICED THAT GOOD TIMES AND THE GOOSE SHOW ARE THE SAME DAY HAHAHAHA
> *


 :biggrin: 
*Don't forget to take lots of pictures for the Homies Dog. *


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 21 2007, 09:29 PM~8151996
> *a stock color with pinstriping/gold leafing
> *


X3 and then some


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 22 2007, 12:29 AM~8151996
> *a stock color with pinstriping/gold leafing
> *


i'm working on a 74 caprice drop and i was thinking going all white body with a white top and black pinstriping with all white interior and black piping..
do you guys think that's to much white?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 22 2007, 10:35 AM~8154649
> *:biggrin:
> Don't forget to take lots of pictures for the Homies Dog.
> *



I USUALLY DONT LIKE TO TAKE MY CAMERA BUT FUCK IT I'LL TRY


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

heres a preview of my color sceam im going with i think, keep in mind the white will be a orange cream, and the orange candy will be more of a copper orange :biggrin: as well as ill thro some patterns on there

of cource this isent my pic or my car in the pic


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

does anyone need some real black leather hide for your interior?
i'm not gonna need it i'm going to stick with my white with black piping interior
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=345922



















*SAMPLE OF THE SAME STUFF IN A IMPALA JUST LOOK AT THAT QUALITY* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jun 22 2007, 10:48 AM~8155126
> *i'm working on a 74 caprice drop and i was thinking going all white body with a white top and black pinstriping with all white interior and black piping..
> do you guys think that's to much white?
> *


not at all


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 22 2007, 04:44 PM~8156372
> *not at all
> *


here is the interior i'm going to go with..it is out of my glasshouse donor car so i'm going to use as much of it as i can


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

i need some parts for my 74 caprice vert and i think most parts from a 71 to 76 was the same (as far as the parts that i need go but correct me if i'm wrong)

here is a list of what i need so far with more to come  
-inner wheel wells (mine are good but they are already cut for juice)
-fan shround
-battery tray
-engine coolant overflow jug
-side mouldings (the ones that run down the side of these)
-bottom chrome trim (that runs down the very bottom of the car)
-chrome parts for the body and motor
-back bumpre filler
-skirts with hardware
-passenger side view mirror
-MORE TO COME


IF YOU HAVE ANY OF THIS YOU WANT TO SELL POST OR PM ME 
-INFO (condition)
-PICS
-PRICE


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jun 21 2007, 09:53 PM~8152191
> *Like this maybe, Different color though.
> 
> 
> ...


This one is bad


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

what do you guys think about that "mary kay pink color" it's a pearl and it fades from a light pink to a white..i seen a mary kay spokes woman driving a brand new dts with this color on it and of coarse mary kay wrote all over the windows..
has anyone else seen these cars?

this isn't a very good pic because it's on a model car but you get the just of it..it of coarse fades from a light pink to a white pearl as stated above


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

page 3 ........wheres everyone at.....


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

sup everyone hopefully everyones out there gettin stuff done, i got the body work done and started on the interior, cant get the damn hood latch out how do i disconnect it? i dont have too go from the latch? theres a lil thing on the wheel well that looks like it will disconnect it but cant figure it out :angry:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

^^^^damm that bitch is clean!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 24 2007, 04:51 PM~8167035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics......lol :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 24 2007, 03:51 PM~8167035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I like some straight body work


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

If anyone comes across a tranny crossmember set up for duals PM me.


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Jun 24 2007, 07:45 PM~8168295
> *If anyone comes across a tranny crossmember set up for duals PM me.
> *



hey bro just have some one make it for u thats what i did


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice+Jun 24 2007, 08:45 PM~8168295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Why do that when there's a stock one that works great.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jun 24 2007, 01:24 PM~8166442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Damn clean ass Ride :0  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Pictures from another tread, Goodtimes Car Show.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 25 2007, 09:06 AM~8170932
> *Was Busting ass on the Ride yesterday Homie :biggrin:
> 
> *





 


hahaha.....spent my weekend installing my power windows and new door rubbers.. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 25 2007, 10:26 AM~8171018
> *
> hahaha.....spent my weekend installing my power windows and new door rubbers.. :biggrin:
> *


*I was taking mine off too :biggrin: , haven't put the new ones on yet, have to do some cleaning up first. Was it hard to put the new ones on?  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 25 2007, 09:48 AM~8171157
> *I was taking mine off too :biggrin: , haven't put the new ones on yet, have to do some cleaning up first. Was it hard to put the new ones on?
> *



well..they fit right on...all the clips lined right up...only minor problem was that the new ones don't have the metal inside the end pieces(which of course rusts like hell...the reason why i changed them)...so they are alittle more flexable...had to trim the 'latch side' of the end rubber...was pulling down with the window...but with doors shut...they roll up/down no problem now....  


anyone who hasn't hit up NORCAL75 for a set...should... :biggrin: 


life is alittle easier now with power windows in my impala....hahaha...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 25 2007, 11:09 AM~8171272
> *well..they fit right on...all the clips lined right up...only minor problem was that the new ones don't have the metal inside the end pieces(which of course rusts like hell...the reason why i changed them)...so they are alittle more flexable...had to trim the 'latch side' of the end rubber...was pulling down with the window...but with doors shut...they roll up/down no problem now....
> 
> X muthafucking 2, hit the Homie NORCAL75 for some clean ass weather stripping at an unbeatable price and super fast shipping.
> ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From another tread.*










*Interior :0  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From another tread, The Homie Dressed2Impress looking real sharp. :thumbsup: *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looks good with the blue highlights....


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 25 2007, 09:26 AM~8171018
> *
> hahaha.....spent my weekend installing my power windows and new door rubbers.. :biggrin:
> *


How do you connect the wires inside? To the fuse block with a plug or what? :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*So Saturday was a good Day, Gathered My Girl and My Little Boy and we went out to Our First Little Local Car Show in The GlassHouse :cheesy: .*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Me and My Girl are really proud of my Little One, He took his First, First place Trophy Home for best Custom Cruiser in the Show. He's first time out Showing His Miniature Glass. :biggrin: *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*And to add more to the excitement of the Day, I took 3rd place in Best Lowrider in the Show witch to me is a great accomplishment since My car is not really done and i was really not expecting anything   *



















*I know, i know it's not the biggest trophy in the world and doesn't compare to some of the ones you Guys have won, but to me it is :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Sipping Coronas and hanging out with My Girl, My Kid and some friends is how i finished the day.   *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 25 2007, 12:35 PM~8171837
> *And to add more to the excitement of the Day, I took 3rd place in Best Lowrider in the Show witch to me is a great accomplishment since My car is not really done and i was really not expecting anything
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIE.....FOR SOMEONE WHO ISN'T DOING IT FOR THE SHOW!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 25 2007, 12:38 PM~8171862
> *CONGRATS HOMIE.....FOR SOMEONE WHO ISN'T DOING IT FOR THE SHOW!
> *


*Thanks Homie, that's why it was a trip, I only went to support our Locals and never expected anything since there was some real Bad Impalas and some Bad ass fully done up Caddys, i was really surprised when i heard them call out "SMURF" :biggrin:  *


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats Smurf great car


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 25 2007, 02:37 PM~8171855
> *Sipping Coronas and hanging out with My Girl, My Kid and some friends is how i finished the day.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Smurf. Your boy must be happiest kid on the block :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster+Jun 25 2007, 12:58 PM~8172021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Homie, yea he was happier then a Motha, he keeps telling me that he's is bigger :biggrin:  *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

CONGRATS ON YOU AND YOUR LITTLE ONE 
TO ME PERSONALY IF SOMEONE TAKES A PIC OF MY CAR 
THAT MEANS MORE TO ME THAN ANY TROPHY AT ANY SHOW 
THAT MEANS MORE TO ME KNOWING SOMEONE HAS A PIC
OF MY CAR ON THERE WALL HOPEFULLY IM INSPIREING THEM TO
BUILD SOMETHING
I SHOWED THE PIC OF YOUR SON WITH HIS CAR TO MY TWIN 5 YEAR OLD BOYS THEY TO WANA START BUILDING SOMETHING FOR THEM SELVES KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MUCH PROPS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

big smurf :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

thats right homie :biggrin: i know the feelin .het w :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 25 2007, 02:32 PM~8172599
> *CONGRATS ON YOU AND YOUR LITTLE ONE
> TO ME PERSONALY IF SOMEONE TAKES A PIC OF MY CAR
> THAT MEANS MORE TO ME THAN ANY TROPHY ANT ANY SHOW
> ...


*Trust me Homie, i'm not really down with Shows and trophies either, but this one was different it was for our City, for the community bringing Blacks and Raza together, i didn't even know One of my Homies had entered my Car for Judging. Now My Sons Car is a different story, we where walking around the Show and people where telling us to enter it in the Show for a trophy so i did :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76+Jun 25 2007, 03:27 PM~8172993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

sup fellas.........just stoppin by to check out the houses and the progress! looking good!

congrats on the trophies smurf!!!!


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 25 2007, 09:58 AM~8170896
> *
> I'll keep my eye open for one Homie, i've gotten a few for Some of the GLASSHOUSE Homies on here.
> Why do that when there's a stock one that works great.
> *


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

:uh: Thanks Smurf :thumbsup: Congrats to you and the fam.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jun 25 2007, 10:09 AM~8171272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: glad to hear that you guys are happy with your new weatherstripping. anyone needing a set just shoot me a pm.  thanks homeboys!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Congrats SMURF. Good things happen to Good people. Youre an inspiration to many. :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>In need of a little help locating a trunk emblem "Chevrolet" & Both side rear glass molding for my 75 GlassHouse and then its complete so if anybody can help. </span>*


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats to The homie SMURF for his trophy like you said caddies and impalas where there but GLASSHOUSE"S always stand out .


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

notice how my front fillers dont sit right :angry:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

are they reproductions or og fillers


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Jun 25 2007, 04:59 PM~8174120
> *are they reproductions or og fillers
> *


repros by replicaplastics. they need some plastic ones..not fiberlglass!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY+Jun 25 2007, 04:08 PM~8173302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Thanks Homie, i've never entered none of My Cars for judging, but this time the Homie did it for me, plus the Money was for a good cause(spell)  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 25 2007, 06:05 PM~8174165
> *repros by replicaplastics. they need some plastic ones..not fiberlglass!
> *


*Sorry to hear about the fillers Homie, I know the rear ones suck ass so i can just imagine how the longer front ones would be, can you trim them or maybe micky mouse them :dunno: *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 25 2007, 05:12 PM~8174221
> *Sorry to hear about the fillers Homie, I know the rear ones suck ass so i can just imagine how the longer front ones would be, can you trim them or maybe micky mouse them :dunno:
> *


i mean its better than having big ass holes (missing fillers) but when you try to tweak them a litlle,,you hear the nice little cracking sound of the fiberglass :uh: they give you excess material to trim it to the bumper, but its the fit against the body panels what sucks. :angry: oh well, i know what to do and what not to do when i get around to working on my raghouse soon. :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 25 2007, 05:12 PM~8174221
> *Sorry to hear about the fillers Homie, I know the rear ones suck ass so i can just imagine how the longer front ones would be, can you trim them or maybe micky mouse them :dunno:
> *


but your ride on the other hand :biggrin: thats a nice clean car SMURF  :biggrin: i like it!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 25 2007, 04:58 PM~8174107
> *notice how my front fillers dont sit right :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


oh damn homie... you need to get your cash back on that filler.... there's got to be a company that makes better ones than that...


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

NorCal75 im gonna be needing roof rail weather strippin you gotr that or jus the doors?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

http://vancouver.craigslist.org/car/356104127.html

Here is a 74 rag that is for sale close to me.Notice the hood emblems.

It is kinda of a odd one do to the fact of the two emblems.

Also it is a Brougham which is really different.I know this as a friend of mine checked it out allready said it was odd seeing the Brougham bagde on that early of a Caprice 

I guess I should ad...Do you think it is a real Brougham car or did they even make Broughams that early on :0


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hmm i wouldent know about that but i tryed to plug my choke wire into the emty port on the distrib cap.... left port but dident work.... car wouldent even start :uh:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jun 25 2007, 08:30 PM~8175834
> *hmm i wouldent know about that but i tryed to plug my choke wire into the emty port on the distrib cap.... left port but dident work.... car wouldent even start :uh:
> *


why would you do that? doesnt ur carb already come with an electric choke??


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jun 25 2007, 07:56 PM~8175474
> *NorCal75 im gonna be needing roof rail weather strippin you gotr that or jus the doors?
> *


ill be ordering some for myself this week.. ill let you guys know the GLASSHOUSE hookup price


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+Jun 25 2007, 06:26 PM~8174331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Let me know Homie.*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

IF ANY 1s INTERESTED I TOOK OFF THE BUMPER STRIPS OF THE OLD BUMPERS I HAD THEY ARE GLUED ON WITH HELLA TOUGH ASS GLUE I HAD TO CHIZZAL THEM OFF I TOOK A FEW PICS IF ANY 1 HAS TO TAKE THEM OF TO RE CHROME THERE BUMPERS THEY CAME OFF WITH A LOT OF ELBOW GREASE








BUMPER BOLTS WERE WEDGED IN THIS HOLE ALL ALONG THE FRONT OF THE BUMPERS








HERES THE TOOLS I USED


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk+Jun 25 2007, 09:30 PM~8175834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just figured out your problem silkk..I am guessing you have H.E.I. ignition.So that would mean you do not have a external coil you have a coil pack I guess you could call it on the top of your Dist.

So what SMURF put up for you will work you just have to find a 12v power source when you turn on the ignition and you are set.

Just be sure to check it with a trouble light first to make sure it is not a constant power source.

I think what you mave have plugged into is the tach or the power plug in on your dist cap


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 25 2007, 10:20 AM~8171741
> *So Saturday was a good Day, Gathered My Girl and My Little Boy and we went out to Our First Little Local Car Show in The GlassHouse :cheesy: .
> 
> 
> ...



car looking good and your son's ghouse car too im out here in chehalis wa visting famliy missing out on the shows


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

still debaiting wether i should









heres a pic of mine with the rime that will go in it


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

can you see it with a bumper kit


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 25 2007, 09:48 PM~8176542
> *I just figured out your problem silkk..I am guessing you have H.E.I. ignition.So that would mean you do not have a external coil you have a coil pack I guess you could call it on the top of your Dist.
> 
> So what SMURF put up for you will work you just have to find a 12v power source when you turn on the ignition and you are set.
> ...



im just gonna hook it up to the oil temp sensor wire i think


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 25 2007, 11:05 PM~8176943
> *can you see it with a bumper kit
> 
> 
> ...


Just do it! not many with the kit; some people hate them some like em. Then again some dont like them cuz they can't get them. :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Its a toss up for me--Id do a little something to the housing though-change it up a bit.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jun 26 2007, 12:10 AM~8177231
> *Just do it! not many with the kit; some people hate them some like em. Then again some dont like them cuz they can't get them. :biggrin:
> *



first thing i put on my 74'....back in 1994....was my kit....for sure i'll have a 100 spoke one on my 76' when its done....(its sitting in the garage waiting)


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

I THING IT WOULD LOOK SWEET AS FUCK WITH BUMBER KIT :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 25 2007, 11:45 PM~8176865
> *car looking good and your son's ghouse car too im out here in chehalis wa visting famliy missing out on the shows
> *


*Thanks Homie, Hit me up when you get back so we can talk about the stuff i need done  .*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Jun 26 2007, 12:01 AM~8176932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*It comes down to personal preference Homie, If you like it then fuck everyone else and what they're going through, If they don't like it too bad, slap it on and be proud of it, Don't forget one very important thing, it's your Car not theirs. 

I have a brand new in the Box E&G Kit, but me personally don't think it'll look good on My Car, The Glasshouse trunk has a style of it's own and doesn't need that extra accessory to make it stand out. Just my 2.*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SMURF IS RIGHT IF YOU WANT IT DO IT....... BUT PERSONALLY I DONT LIKE THEM I THINK IT TAKES SOMETHING AWAY ABOUT THE CARS FLOW......... YO SMURF YOU GOT AN E&G


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 26 2007, 11:08 AM~8179025
> *SMURF IS RIGHT IF YOU WANT IT DO IT....... BUT PERSONALLY I DONT LIKE THEM I THINK IT TAKES SOMETHING AWAY ABOUT THE CARS FLOW......... YO SMURF YOU GOT AN E&G
> *


*I Sure do :biggrin: *










*P.S. yea, i know i need to water those plants :uh: *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHATS IT FOR?????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 26 2007, 11:16 AM~8179060
> *WHATS IT FOR?????
> *


*It's for anything. J/P


It's the 13" one for a Caddy, forgot what years, need to look in the box.  *


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 25 2007, 10:35 AM~8171837
> *And to add more to the excitement of the Day, I took 3rd place in Best Lowrider in the Show witch to me is a great accomplishment since My car is not really done and i was really not expecting anything
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SMURF, silkk, *CHOPPER 76*, ferns213

*Que onda Chopper, Ni me llego la invitacion Guey.   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jun 26 2007, 11:20 AM~8179082
> *congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*Thanks Homie, esta small pero no ay pedo, plastic is Plastic :biggrin:  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WILL IT FIT A BIGBODY????? WOW YOU WENT TO A SHOW??????????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 26 2007, 11:26 AM~8179133
> *WILL IT FIT A BIGBODY????? WOW YOU WENT TO A SHOW??????????
> *


*It wont fit the Big Body without modifying it, this is the smaller Kit, the one for the Big Bodys is the larger 14" Kit. 

Yea it was a small Show the City Of Lynwood had, it's better then some i've evr been too, for the simple fact that it was more family oriented for example they had a petting Zoo for the Little ones, a real Pony carusel(spell) Horse Rides, Tons of activities to keep the Kids intertained, Live Bands and DJ, Tons of Food vendors and a Big ass section blocked off just for the Riders, you could cruize up and down that section 3 wheeling, Gas Hopping, etc. It was a pretty good Show. 

Forgot to mentioned all the activities for the Kids, Ponies and all where free, no charge what so ever.  *


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jun 26 2007, 12:10 AM~8177231
> *Just do it! not many with the kit; some people hate them some like em. Then again some dont like them cuz they can't get them. :biggrin:
> *


Then again, you got to make sure the car fits in your garage with a kit.......LOL! :biggrin: :biggrin: That's the problem I faced.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 26 2007, 11:36 AM~8179196
> *It wont fit the Big Body without modifying it, this is the smaller Kit, the one for the Big Bodys is the larger 14" Kit.
> 
> Yea it was a small Show the City Of Lynwood had, it's better then some i've evr been too, for the simple fact that it was more family oriented for example they had a petting Zoo for the Little ones, a real Pony carusel(spell) Horse Rides, Tons of activities to keep the Kids intertained, Live Bands and DJ, Tons of Food vendors and a Big ass section blocked off just for the Riders, you could cruize up and down that section 3 wheeling, Gas Hopping, etc. It was a pretty good Show.
> ...



WILL IT NEED TO BE SOME BIG MODS TO MAKE IT FIT???????? THATS KOO I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THAT SHOW


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

from another topic

Shot at 2007-06-26


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 26 2007, 10:38 AM~8179215
> *Then again, you got to make sure the car fits in your garage with a kit.......LOL! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  That's the problem I faced.
> *


thats true didnt think of that 
i have about a foot (give or take) from my bumper


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jun 26 2007, 11:20 AM~8179082
> *congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I SAY THAT'S COOL.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: HEY WHATS GOING ON EVERYBODY,,,,,,,,,I'M TRYING TO HELP OUT A FRIEND,,,,,,,,,SO I NEED YOU GUYS HELP,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,HE DECIDED TO PUT A SPEAKER BOX ON THE TRUNK OF HIS 76 CAPRICE SO HIM AND SOMEONE ELSE{BELIVE ME,,,,,NOT ME],,,DECIDED TO TAKE THE BARS THAT HOLD THE TRUNK OPEN OUT,,,,,,,,,,OF ACOURSE NOW THEY CAN'T PUT THEM BACK,,,,SO THEY ASK FOR MY HELP,,,,,,THING IS I HAVE NO IDEA HOW THEY GO BACK ON,,,,I DID NOT PULL THEM OUT SO I DON;T KNOW WHAT THEY REALLY DID,,,,SO,,,,,,,,CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TAKE A DETAIL PICTURE OF THOSE BARS??????PERHAPS LOOKING AT THEM I WILL BE ABLE TO PUT THEM BACK ON,,,,IF ANYONE OUT THERE KNOWS HOW TO PUT THEM BACK I REALLY APRECIATE THE HELP,,,,I WILL PUT SOME PICS OF THE CAR TOMORROW WHEN HE GETS TO MY HOUSE TO WORK ON THE CAR,,,,,,,,,,,,THANKS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 26 2007, 11:41 AM~8179244
> *WILL IT NEED TO BE SOME BIG MODS TO MAKE IT FIT???????? THATS KOO I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THAT SHOW
> *


* Not really sure How big of a mod, it would only be to the lower bucket, but like i said i'm not sure.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 27 2007, 12:26 AM~8184836
> *:biggrin: HEY WHATS GOING ON EVERYBODY,,,,,,,,,I'M TRYING TO HELP OUT A FRIEND,,,,,,,,,SO I NEED YOU GUYS HELP,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,HE DECIDED TO PUT A SPEAKER BOX ON THE TRUNK OF HIS 76 CAPRICE SO HIM AND SOMEONE ELSE{BELIVE ME,,,,,NOT ME],,,DECIDED TO TAKE THE BARS THAT HOLD THE TRUNK OPEN OUT,,,,,,,,,,OF ACOURSE NOW THEY CAN'T PUT THEM BACK,,,,SO THEY ASK FOR MY HELP,,,,,,THING IS I HAVE NO IDEA HOW THEY GO BACK ON,,,,I DID NOT PULL THEM OUT SO I DON;T KNOW WHAT THEY REALLY DID,,,,SO,,,,,,,,CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TAKE A DETAIL PICTURE OF THOSE BARS??????PERHAPS LOOKING AT THEM I WILL BE ABLE TO PUT THEM BACK ON,,,,IF ANYONE OUT THERE KNOWS HOW TO PUT THEM BACK I REALLY APRECIATE THE HELP,,,,I WILL PUT SOME PICS OF THE CAR TOMORROW WHEN HE GETS TO MY HOUSE TO WORK ON THE CAR,,,,,,,,,,,,THANKS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*You guys are in for a good time, Buy a 12 pack of Coronas and take your time Homie, once the Car is there and you have the Bars, The way they go in should be self explanatory, What i used was a 3/4" Box end wrench or something similar(the ones that aren't open on any end) stick the Rod on one end and a Big ass screw driver on the other and pull that bitch up, try getting it to the second slot, i was only able to get it in the first slot and my trunk stays up but not all the way, sorry wish i could be of more help but this is one of those things that you have to try every single thing to see what will work, the space is limited, specially in mine since i have a ton of batteries in the trunk. Good luck*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2007, 10:05 AM~8186471
> * Not really sure How big of a mod, it would only be to the lower bucket, but like i said i'm not sure.
> *



KOO CUS I GOT A FRIEND LOOKS FOR ONE FOR HIS BIGBODY I DONT KNOW IF YOU WANNA SELL????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GLASSHOUSE ON YOUTUBE.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki5K_k8xObA


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2007, 09:19 AM~8186552
> *You guys are in for a good time, Buy a 12 pack of Coronas and take your time Homie, once the Car is there and you have the Bars, The way they go in should be self explanatory, What i used was a 3/4" Box end wrench or something similar(the ones that aren't open on any end) stick the Rod on one end and a Big ass screw driver on the other and pull that bitch up, try getting it to the second slot, i was only able to get it in the first slot and my trunk stays up but not all the way, sorry wish i could be of more help but this is one of those things that you have to try every single thing to see what will work, the space is limited, specially in mine since i have a ton of batteries in the trunk. Good luck
> *



:biggrin: THANK YOU SMURF WE WIL TRY THAT FOR SURE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,HOPFULLY WE'LL DO IT BEFORE THE CORONAS START KICKING ON :biggrin: :biggrin: {NOT LIKELY} :cheesy: :cheesy: 



ANYBODY ELSE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ANY IDEAS???????????????


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

lots of updates and new pics on my build up thread 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=326210&st=0

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I HATE TO LET THIS ONE GO, BUT I GOT TO DO IT......1974 CAPRICE, KANDY PURPLE, PATTERNS, GOLD & CHROME WHEELS, $150.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :0  very nice model.....hmmmm I may be interested....


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

i need some help fella's..i can't decide on a color to do the vert  
here is some color idea's i've been tossing around
-silver and black two tone with a black top
-silver with a black top
-gun metal grey with a black top
-white with a white top and black pin stripping
-white with blue ice pearl with a white top
-white with silver ice pearl with a white top
-tangerine orange with white top
or if there is one that you guys could throw at me i'm open to idea's 

my interior is white with black pipping as of now but it can be changed if necessary..if there is one that you guys could throw at me i'm open to idea's


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 27 2007, 04:54 PM~8189248
> *:uh:  :0   very nice model.....hmmmm I may be interested....
> *



LET ME KNOW I WOULD LIKE TO GET RID OF IT BY THIS WEEKEND


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

does anyone know where i can get some body mount bushings at or what i can use?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Jun 26 2007, 03:12 PM~8180778
> *from another topic
> 
> Shot at 2007-06-26
> *



Colors and patterens are much like Green With Envy











:0


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/360832696.html


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Jun 27 2007, 10:41 PM~8192171
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/360832696.html
> *


Man, Thats an ugly car!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jun 28 2007, 08:33 AM~8193784
> *Man, Thats an ugly car!
> *


yea id use it as a parts car


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 27 2007, 03:09 PM~8188501
> *I HATE TO LET THIS ONE GO, BUT I GOT TO DO IT......1974 CAPRICE, KANDY PURPLE, PATTERNS, GOLD & CHROME WHEELS, $150.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Jun 27 2007, 11:41 PM~8192171
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/360832696.html
> *



i like the rims :biggrin: thats about it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 not bad for 1500....i'd like a sport coupe to my collection  


need a bigger yard first.... :roflmao:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2007, 09:19 AM~8186552
> *You guys are in for a good time, Buy a 12 pack of Coronas and take your time Homie, once the Car is there and you have the Bars, The way they go in should be self explanatory, What i used was a 3/4" Box end wrench or something similar(the ones that aren't open on any end) stick the Rod on one end and a Big ass screw driver on the other and pull that bitch up, try getting it to the second slot, i was only able to get it in the first slot and my trunk stays up but not all the way, sorry wish i could be of more help but this is one of those things that you have to try every single thing to see what will work, the space is limited, specially in mine since i have a ton of batteries in the trunk. Good luck
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey smurf any update on when you will be gettin ur seats redone, im nearing completion of my interior, not in a huge hurry i can temp paint mine untill i can get yours


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

picked up another glasshouse... 74 caprice, nuthin special. ill post pics tomorrow


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

from another topic


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 25 2007, 10:29 AM~8171403
> *From another tread.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jun 28 2007, 07:04 PM~8197306
> *hey smurf any update on when you will be gettin ur seats redone, im nearing completion of my interior, not in a huge hurry i can temp paint mine untill i can get yours
> *


*You got a PM.  *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 27 2007, 03:09 PM~8188501
> *I HATE TO LET THIS ONE GO, BUT I GOT TO DO IT......1974 CAPRICE, KANDY PURPLE, PATTERNS, GOLD & CHROME WHEELS, $150.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO SMURF SO YOU WANNA SELL THE BUMPER KIT????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 29 2007, 10:55 AM~8201691
> *YO SMURF SO YOU WANNA SELL THE BUMPER KIT????
> *


*What's Up dog, come to my Pad and check it out, then we'll talk   *


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 28 2007, 11:06 PM~8199645
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:cheesy: pinche gabe are you stealing my pics????????????????


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 25 2007, 12:37 PM~8171855
> *Sipping Coronas and hanging out with My Girl, My Kid and some friends is how i finished the day.
> 
> 
> ...


this got to be one of my favorites :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 26 2007, 11:26 PM~8184836
> *:biggrin: HEY WHATS GOING ON EVERYBODY,,,,,,,,,I'M TRYING TO HELP OUT A FRIEND,,,,,,,,,SO I NEED YOU GUYS HELP,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,HE DECIDED TO PUT A SPEAKER BOX ON THE TRUNK OF HIS 76 CAPRICE SO HIM AND SOMEONE ELSE{BELIVE ME,,,,,NOT ME],,,DECIDED TO TAKE THE BARS THAT HOLD THE TRUNK OPEN OUT,,,,,,,,,,OF ACOURSE NOW THEY CAN'T PUT THEM BACK,,,,SO THEY ASK FOR MY HELP,,,,,,THING IS I HAVE NO IDEA HOW THEY GO BACK ON,,,,I DID NOT PULL THEM OUT SO I DON;T KNOW WHAT THEY REALLY DID,,,,SO,,,,,,,,CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TAKE A DETAIL PICTURE OF THOSE BARS??????PERHAPS LOOKING AT THEM I WILL BE ABLE TO PUT THEM BACK ON,,,,IF ANYONE OUT THERE KNOWS HOW TO PUT THEM BACK I REALLY APRECIATE THE HELP,,,,I WILL PUT SOME PICS OF THE CAR TOMORROW WHEN HE GETS TO MY HOUSE TO WORK ON THE CAR,,,,,,,,,,,,THANKS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nacho?? :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 28 2007, 03:55 PM~8196176
> *:biggrin:
> *


*What's up Doggy-Dog did you ever put the Rims On?  *


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jun 27 2007, 11:07 PM~8191059
> *does anyone know where i can get some body mount bushings at or what i can use?
> *


???


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Jun 29 2007, 11:37 AM~8201993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Have you tried looking for any mounts for a fullsize 70s Car? Most of those cars had very similar components(Monte Carlo, Catalina, Cadillac etc.) i'm pretty sure the body mounts where the same. Worth a try.  *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 25 2007, 11:37 AM~8171855
> *Sipping Coronas and hanging out with My Girl, My Kid and some friends is how i finished the day.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC HOMIE !! HAD TO SAVE THIS ONE !!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

alright homies. here she is, 74 caprice. straight from the OG owner. i know its rough, with the roughest part being the panels under the quarter windows (needs patch work) has all the caprice moldings and the the OG skirts. basically everything is unmolested.
let me know what you guys think  

































ill be needing the license plate bucket. i know someone had one here.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 27 2007, 03:09 PM~8188501
> *I HATE TO LET THIS ONE GO, BUT I GOT TO DO IT......1974 CAPRICE, KANDY PURPLE, PATTERNS, GOLD & CHROME WHEELS, <span style='colorurple'>COME ON HOMIES YOU GLASSHOUSE LOVERS DON'T WANT IT..LOL! :biggrin: *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 29 2007, 08:34 PM~8205819
> *alright homies. here she is, 74 caprice. straight from the OG owner. i know its rough, with the roughest part being the panels under the quarter windows (needs patch work) has all the caprice moldings and the the OG skirts. basically everything is unmolested.
> let me know what you guys think
> 
> ...


just a walk in the park


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 29 2007, 08:37 PM~8205852
> *just a walk in the park
> *


  ill post progress pics as i go.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any 1 have the chrome strip thats right under the door
its a thin strip like this pic not a thick 1


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Jun 29 2007, 06:29 PM~8204790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Maybe if it was a 76, sorry.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*What's up GLASSHOUSE RIDERS, i have a few things maybe some of you can use, i need these gone A.S.A.P or i'm dumping them in the "Basura" since they're only taking space and we have our Neighborhood huge ass Trash bin that comes once a year, 

Here's what i have, I have the stock Exhaust manifolds(sbc Chevy 350) in great condition with the matching y pipe, Bolts, spark plug stock shields, i installed headers and have no use for these.

I also have a clean ass AC fiber glass housing, this is that bulky AC stuff that's on the passenger side of the fire wall(housing only).

A set of Craftsman sockets organizers for your roll away tool chests(total of 6 pcs.)
New Transmission Jack, attaches to your regular Jack, i purchased this one and nevr used it it's just been sitting.

If anybody need these hit me up. I need to know right away cause the bin is leaving on Monday thanks. 

I still need to check if have more stuff that's just taking up space and i have no use for, if i do i'll let you Guys know... *


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  Good buy hom"I"e


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Secret Garden_@Jun 30 2007, 12:23 AM~8206704
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:   Good buy hom"I"e
> *


HERES HIS ^^^ HOUSE-VERT


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 29 2007, 08:39 PM~8205862
> * ill post progress pics as i go.
> *


cant wait too see the progress pics when you startin?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 29 2007, 10:31 PM~8206456
> *What's up GLASSHOUSE RIDERS, i have a few things maybe some of you can use, i need these gone A.S.A.P or i'm dumping them in the "Basura" since they're only taking space and we have our Neighborhood huge ass Trash bin that comes once a year,
> 
> Here's what i have, I have the stock Exhaust manifolds(sbc Chevy 350) in great condition with the matching y pipe, Bolts, spark plug stock shields, i installed headers and have no use for these.
> ...




:0 i need some manifolds for my 76.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 29 2007, 08:34 PM~8205819
> *alright homies. here she is, 74 caprice. straight from the OG owner. i know its rough, with the roughest part being the panels under the quarter windows (needs patch work) has all the caprice moldings and the the OG skirts. basically everything is unmolested.
> let me know what you guys think
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 26 2007, 10:38 AM~8179215
> *Then again, you got to make sure the car fits in your garage with a kit.......LOL! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  That's the problem I faced.
> *


i have one i wanna put on mine but i have the same problem :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NORCAL75 KOOL CARPICE LOOKS LIKE ITS ALL THERE JUST NEEDS A LIL LOVE'N


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 29 2007, 12:44 PM~8202853
> *What's up Doggy-Dog did you ever put the Rims On?
> *


yes sir....i feel alot safer with the lug nuts you hooked it up with


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 29 2007, 08:34 PM~8205819
> *alright homies. here she is, 74 caprice. straight from the OG owner. i know its rough, with the roughest part being the panels under the quarter windows (needs patch work) has all the caprice moldings and the the OG skirts. basically everything is unmolested.
> let me know what you guys think
> 
> ...


looks good dogg....if you ever decide to part it out i'll take the side moldings and skirts :biggrin:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

[/quote]


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 30 2007, 09:59 AM~8208206
> *looks good dogg....if you ever decide to part it out i'll take the side moldings and skirts :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: just buy the whole car. the A/C works too.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 30 2007, 09:41 AM~8208086
> *NORCAL75 KOOL CARPICE LOOKS LIKE ITS ALL THERE JUST NEEDS A LIL LOVE'N
> *


thanks bro.. some loven is all it needs. ill post some pics when i start working on it.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 30 2007, 10:52 AM~8208161
> *yes sir....i feel alot safer with the lug nuts you hooked it up with
> *


*Glad they worked Homie, can't wait to see it with the new shoes or should i say "Can't wait to see your GLASSHOUSE with the new Door Mats" :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 30 2007, 12:35 AM~8206741
> *HERES HIS ^^^ HOUSE-VERT
> 
> 
> ...


*   :worship: :worship: Super Clean Homie, any more pictures of the Interior?  *


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Found from another thread.

















:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

jjarez79 
your bumper trims will be there earl next week
sorry for the delay


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

<img src=\'http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p71/brn2ridelo/TTT.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jun 29 2007, 08:34 PM~8205819
> *alright homies. here she is, 74 caprice. straight from the OG owner. i know its rough, with the roughest part being the panels under the quarter windows (needs patch work) has all the caprice moldings and the the OG skirts. basically everything is unmolested.
> let me know what you guys think
> 
> ...


i got what you need $42.00 shipped


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Thanks bro, thanks for the follow up homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

>


 
[/quote]



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


very fuckin' nice homie..... :nicoderm:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 30 2007, 09:39 AM~8208077
> *i have one i wanna put on mine but i have the same problem :biggrin:
> *




 .....if i parked my 74' with the front bumper touching the back wall....(just barely)...it would fit with my bumperkit....but my 76'...no way...front end sticks out at least a couple inches more.....


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 30 2007, 03:02 PM~8208852
> *<img src=\'http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p71/brn2ridelo/TTT.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

i'm trying to load up some pics......decieded to take care of the vinal top rust problem.....on my daily :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 1 2007, 11:11 AM~8212941
> * i'm trying to load up some pics......decieded to take care of the vinal top rust problem.....on my daily :biggrin:
> *


email them 2 me


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

i got the molding thsat goes under the back windows for the vynal top if anyone needs it....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

FROM ANOTHER TOPIC


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

WHAT A WAIST


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

71 to 76 caprice inner wheel wells are the same correct or is it just 73 to 76 are the same and 71 and 72 are different?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :angry: 






 



dam demo fuckers


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Picture by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

THATS CLEAN


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 1 2007, 07:57 PM~8214172
> *WHAT A WAIST
> 
> 
> ...


damn those bastards. thats almost as bad as those donk builders.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

from another thread


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 1 2007, 10:41 PM~8215538
> *damn those bastards. thats almost as bad as those donk builders.
> *



THATS A DAMN SHAME............. BUT IN A WAY SOME TIMES ITS KOOL WHEN YOUR LOOKING FOR SOME PARTS THEM DEMO PEOPLE DONT USE ALOT OF THEM SO THUS YOU CAN GET SOMETHING YOU NEED


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heres the start....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

i know these pics are giant....hahaha....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ready for my donor parts.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks chopper76....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

i got a couple of these for sale...let me know....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 2 2007, 06:41 AM~8215538
> *damn those bastards. thats almost as bad as those donk builders.
> *



donks can be safed though :tears:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 2 2007, 11:09 AM~8216978
> * i got a couple of these for sale...let me know....
> 
> 
> ...



how much ? PM appreciated


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*HAS ANYONE SEEN THIS GRILL ON A 76 IMPALA/75 CAPRICE??? I HAVE BEEN KICKING AROUND THE IDEA ALONG WITH CHROMING THE FACTORY GRILL....WHAT TO DO.

ALSO ON THE TAILLIGHTS I WAS WANTING TO REMOVE THAT RED PAINT. ANY SUGGESTIONS ON WHAT TO USE. IT LOOKS LIKE IT WOULD COME OFF RATHER EASY, LIKE IT'S A DYE OF SORTS.*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

looking good harborareaphil.. im doing a little of that myself with the new bucket :biggrin: ill post pics later today


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 2 2007, 06:10 AM~8217291
> *
> ALSO ON THE TAILLIGHTS I WAS WANTING TO REMOVE THAT RED PAINT. ANY SUGGESTIONS ON WHAT TO USE. IT LOOKS LIKE IT WOULD COME OFF RATHER EASY, LIKE IT'S A DYE OF SORTS.[/size]*
> 
> ...


i did the same to mine 








ill post the stuff tonight after work


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DIRTY I THINK WE WERE TALKING ABOUT THE TAIL LIGHTS A WHILE BACK AND THEY WERE SAYING THATS ITS A LIL TUFF TO GET THAT PAINT OFF


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 2 2007, 02:57 AM~8216943
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn Phil busting ass :biggrin: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jul 2 2007, 03:09 AM~8216978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 X2*


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 2 2007, 07:47 AM~8217839
> *i did the same to mine
> 
> 
> ...



paint them the same color to match the car :biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey smuft i droped u a pm back about price and everything hit me back buddy :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 2 2007, 11:30 AM~8218343
> *hey smuft i droped u a pm back about price and everything hit me back buddy :biggrin:
> *


*I hit you back up, you didn't get it? :dunno: I just sent you another one about a minute ago.   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From another Topic.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 2 2007, 09:41 AM~8218080
> *DIRTY I THINK WE WERE TALKING ABOUT THE TAIL LIGHTS A WHILE BACK AND THEY WERE SAYING THATS ITS A LIL TUFF TO GET THAT PAINT OFF
> *





I USED SOME SUPER FINE STEEL WOOL...FROM THE PAINT SUPPLY....WITH SOAPY WATER....TOOK THE FADED BLACK OFF MY 74' S TRIM


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 2 2007, 08:47 AM~8217839
> *i did the same to mine
> 
> 
> ...


I would try some paint stripper from Home Depot, It wont harm the metal anyway it will just bubble off the paint. Wear gloves cuz that stuff stings bad!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*So it seems like a lot of Us where busting ass over the weekend :biggrin: , here are a few small things i did to my Ride, First I was tired of only listening to one 6x9 in the dash when i went out cruising with the family so i decided to put some speakers in the doors and kick panels, while i was at it i installed my new door locks and weather stripping, i also installed a new 4 button switch and got rid of the separate switches on the doors(don't trip they all work and have a function) and ended up redyeing the kick panels and the upper and lower door panels. Here's a few pictures i took.*

*Here's a Before picture of my door panel, sorry only picture i could find.*










*Old beat up weather stripping*










*Here's the final product, New Speakers, New weather stripping, new working window/door switch, redyed panels and speaker grille, sorry for the dark pictures, i finished at around mid night :uh: .*





































*All in all i think it came out pretty good, what do you Guys think?*

*Now it's time to finish up the Passenger Side :uh:










Just need to wait for the panels to dry. *


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Lookin good Smurf. Where did you get the weatherstripping and did you drill all those holes in the kick panels ?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jul 2 2007, 02:25 PM~8219440
> *Lookin good Smurf. Where did you get the weatherstripping and did you drill all those holes in the kick panels ?
> *


*
Thanks Homie, I got the weather striping from the Homie Norcal75 for a real good price, hit him up. 
Yea i drilled all the holes, took me for ever but i think it looks better than having a huge ass grille sticking out, you can't even tell they're there when you look at them  *


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From another Topic. :cheesy:  *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

what size speaker did you use 6-1/2 or 5-1/4


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jul 1 2007, 08:14 PM~8214231
> *71 to 76 caprice inner wheel wells are the same correct or is it just 73 to 76 are the same and 71 and 72 are different?
> *


???


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 2 2007, 03:50 PM~8219196
> *So it seems like a lot of Us where busting ass over the weekend :biggrin: , here are a few small things i did to my Ride, First I was tired of only listening to one 6x9 in the dash when i went out cruising with the family so i decided to put some speakers in the doors and kick panels, while i was at it i installed my new door locks and weather stripping, i also installed a new 4 button switch and got rid of the separate switches on the doors(don't trip they all work and have a function) and ended up redyeing the kick panels and the upper and lower door panels. Here's a few pictures i took.
> 
> Here's a Before picture of my door panel, sorry only picture i could find.
> ...


dam that looks good


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 2 2007, 08:47 AM~8217839
> *i did the same to mine
> 
> 
> ...


heres what i used picked it up a kregan auto 
i just wiped it on let it sit for a minute the just wipe it off
after i was done i washed it then used mothers metal polish
and a dremal and buffed it out


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

This ride looks good.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey ryders got a question for everyone rolling with skirts i have the stock ones with the gasket around them which got cut up when i was doing the body work, do i need the gasket or can i just rip them off because it looks in some of the pics people dont have them and it makes the skirts fit closer and looks cleaner


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 2 2007, 10:17 PM~8223516
> *hey ryders got a question for everyone rolling with skirts i have the stock ones with the gasket around them which got cut up when i was doing the body work, do i need the gasket or can i just rip them off because it looks in some of the pics people dont have them and it makes the skirts fit closer and looks cleaner
> *


i dont have the gasket on mine


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 2 2007, 05:55 PM~8220776
> *what size speaker did you use 6-1/2 or 5-1/4
> 
> 
> ...


*
5 1/4s. 

6 1/2s are too big and would look out of place on the door panels, plus i didn't want to use that ugly ass 1/2" spacer they come with.  *



> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jul 2 2007, 06:40 PM~8221094
> *dam that looks good
> *


*
Thanks Homie.  *


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOOKS GOOD SMURF WERE DID YOU BUY THE WEATHER STRIPPING


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 3 2007, 10:31 AM~8225624
> *LOOKS GOOD SMURF WERE DID YOU BUY THE WEATHER STRIPPING
> *


*Thanks Homie, I got the weather stripping from the Homie Norcal75 for a real good price, hit him up.*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 3 2007, 10:21 AM~8226044
> *Thanks Homie, I got the weather stripping from the Homie Norcal75 for a real good price, hit him up.
> *



:biggrin: i got another set coming from him....well worth the money....snaps right in place


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

_*HELP!!* _I need to complete my bumper strips... Homie brn2ridelo hooked me up with the strips but I still need one of the corners for the front bumper , doesnt matter which side


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 3 2007, 12:07 PM~8226362
> *:biggrin: i got another set coming from him....well worth the money....snaps right in place
> *


*ttt  
He's a great seller, super fast shipping. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: For the Homie Norcal75*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2007, 05:08 PM~8229034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking klean MR SANCHEZ looks bad love the stripes


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2007, 08:08 PM~8229034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GREAT HOMIE. :biggrin:


is it just a reflection, or is something wrong with the upper rear right hand side window post on the back of the quarter window???


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Tuna Cans' ride.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2007, 06:28 PM~8229181
> *LOOKS GREAT HOMIE. :biggrin:
> is it just a reflection, or is something wrong with the upper rear right hand side window post on the back of the quarter window???
> *


IT'S ON THE BODY ON BOTH SIDES USUALLY NOT THAT NOTICABLE.


----------



## JohnnieAZ (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jun 28 2007, 08:33 AM~8193784
> *Man, Thats an ugly car!
> *


i thought it was alright for price... but parting it out did cross my mind


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

car looks great dirty ........


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 25 2007, 11:37 AM~8171855
> *Sipping Coronas and hanging out with My Girl, My Kid and some friends is how i finished the day.
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

tons of updates on the build comin along realy quick only had it since the 20th or march and dident even start for awhoile because of my surgery

:biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=326210&st=20


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

WAZ UP G FELLAS


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2007, 04:08 PM~8229034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dirtysanchez i been watchin your ride for about six months and i have to say it's lookin nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-house74+Jul 3 2007, 06:28 PM~8229175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I APPRECIATE THAT.....I LIKE THE WORK YOUR DOING TO YOURS TOO!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2007, 05:08 PM~8229034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS DAM GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
ANYTHING ON THE HOOD OR TRUNK


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 3 2007, 11:33 AM~8226570
> *HELP!! I need to complete my bumper strips... Homie brn2ridelo hooked me up with the strips but I still need one of the corners for the front bumper , doesnt matter which side
> *


THE OTHER 1 JUMPED OUT THE BOX BEFORE I SEALED IT UP 
GOT IT RIGHT HERE DONT SWEAT IT I GOT YOUR BACK HOMIE
ILL SEND IT OUT


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

awww ya big dirty!! uffin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2007, 05:08 PM~8229034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man, your ride is sick Dirty....a while back I suggested changing the front end to the square lights but yours put my foot in my mouth :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

What happened to the 5.20's though?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2007, 06:08 PM~8229034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn Dirty, no wonder you where keeping quite :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks beautiful Homie.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SMURF, juandik, *75caprice*

* :wave: 
Hey Dog, you still need that double hump tranny crossmember???????? I'll see if i can find it this weekend.   *


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah for sure. If you can find that Smurf your the man. I'll make sure I have some extra $ around just in case


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

[/quote]
:nicoderm:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

my glasshouse fam,, im the proud owner of 2 75 impalas and a 74 caprice! will post pics tomorrow m y homies! ill be in Southern Califas the weekend homies


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 3 2007, 10:42 PM~8231072
> *LOOKS DAM GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ANYTHING ON THE HOOD OR TRUNK
> *


*THANKS SMURF....I AM GONNA BREAKDOWN SOON AND ADD TO MY TOPIC SOON. BTW IT WAS CURLY THAT STRIPPED IT. COOL CAT.*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 4 2007, 12:00 AM~8232051
> *my glasshouse fam,, im the proud owner of 2 75 impalas and a 74 caprice! will post pics tomorrow m y homies! ill be in Southern  Califas the weekend homies
> *




congrats homie....owning 2 is alot of work.....but 3 dam..... how do you get any sleep.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

HAVE 1976 CAPRICE FRONT CLIP,HEADER PANEL, HOOD,FENDERS,
INNER FENDERS,BUMPER FILLERS, NO BUMPER. $500 OR OBO


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I APPRECIATE THAT.....I LIKE THE WORK YOUR DOING TO YOURS TOO!
[/quote]



 wait til my 76 starts getting back together.... :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 4 2007, 01:53 AM~8232225
> *
> THANKS SMURF....I AM GONNA BREAKDOWN SOON AND ADD TO MY TOPIC SOON. BTW IT WAS CURLY THAT STRIPPED IT. COOL CAT.
> *


*
:0 :0 Kind of saw a little bit of Curly there for a minute but wasn't sure, The Homie Curly doing Big thangs :thumbsup: Taking care of all the Glasshouses :biggrin:  *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2007, 09:51 PM~8229763
> *IT'S ON THE BODY ON BOTH SIDES USUALLY NOT THAT NOTICABLE.
> *


the body man should have used Metal 2 Metal. Its a special filler designed to replace the original lead roof and rocker panel seams.


Lead causes paint to blister up, unless of course its the original lacquer paint. lacquer doesnt work on the same type of chemical reactions that cause newer type paints to cure. original lacquer was an air curing paint, newer stuff relies on chemicals and solvents.

the lead will absorb the solvents and cause the blistering. the ideal and correct way is to remove the original lead (i use a 3" 50-80 grit sanding disc, some guys use a propane torch and a wooden paint paddle). once you remove it, you should replace it with Evercoats "Metal 2 Metal" filler, you can apply it up to 1/4" at a time, until its built up high enough to level out the seam, then just follow that with the normal body work.

be sure to apply Metal 2 Metal direct to bare metal, then you can prime and fill over it block it all smooth.




and NEVER try to weld in strips of metal to fill in those seams because the cars body is designed to "tweak" at those areas when the body is stressed, so it has to be flexible, otherwise the sheet metal will crack. 


everyone with a glasshouse should do this, or it can come back to bite you in the ass.  


here is a pic of one of my seams, after i removed the lead.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

just wonderibng anyone got any pics of chop top glasshouses, i realy dont like the rear ends on the convertable i think the trunk lid on the hard top gave the car alot of style so im interested if theres anyone whos seen a choped ht?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sorry notorious but that metal to metal still cracked on my 74s seams...my homie whos been doing bodywork for years says it garbage......and its not waterproof so it still attracts our enemy ......rust

 


we are using fiberglass fillers only now....just a thought before you put a beautiful candy on your house.... 


but you are very right about the top flexing....maybe 2 months after my car was first painted black...the seams cracked...i'm sure having a sunroof weakened it quite a bit...and the quick fix was to clean out the seams...refill with m2m and bondo...and put a vinal top....which of course.....just made matters worse....fuckin rust....but we all learn from our mistakes...and i will never glue material to the top of one of my houses again...



i'll be redoing it real soon...and we'll see how it holds up...


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


















GADDAMMMM!!!!!!!!!BEATIFUL CAR :thumbsup: I GOT MY OWN RIDE AS A DESKTOP,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,BUT I JUST MAY CHANGED IT,,,,,,,,,,,,FOR THIS ONE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Jul 3 2007, 11:33 PM~8231423
> *Yeah for sure. If you can find that Smurf your the man. I'll make sure I have some extra $ around just in case
> *


*You got a PM.   *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 4 2007, 08:10 AM~8232725
> *the body man should have used Metal 2 Metal. Its a special filler designed to replace the original lead roof and rocker panel seams.
> *


THE "BODY MAN" WAS SOME GUY AT GM 31 YEARS AGO!  THAT IS STILL THE PAINT FOR THE MOST PART.



> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jul 4 2007, 11:45 AM~8233729
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I AM HONORED :biggrin:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 4 2007, 01:29 PM~8234281
> *You got a PM.
> *


 :worship: You are the man Smurf :biggrin: Good looking out.
I just got done repainting all the a/c brackets today. getting ready to throw the a/c in this weekend and the power windows. Does anyone know where to get new chrome window switches.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Jul 4 2007, 02:39 PM~8234699
> *:worship: You are the man Smurf  :biggrin: Good looking out.
> I just got done repainting all the a/c brackets today. getting ready to throw the a/c in this weekend and the power windows. Does anyone know where to get new chrome window switches.
> *


*
 You have another PM. :biggrin:  *


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Jul 4 2007, 12:39 PM~8234699
> *:worship: You are the man Smurf  :biggrin: Good looking out.
> I just got done repainting all the a/c brackets today. getting ready to throw the a/c in this weekend and the power windows. Does anyone know where to get new chrome window switches.
> *


autozone


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 4 2007, 01:43 PM~8233712
> *sorry notorious but that metal to metal still cracked on my 74s seams...my homie whos been doing bodywork for years says it garbage......and its not waterproof so it still attracts our enemy ......rust
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks, a guy out here who does alot of body work uses it alot, hasnt had problems.


but what is weird is, the filler shouldnt have to be water proof, it SHOULD NEVER be exposed to weather in the first place, being water proof or not should not matter if its properly covered with other materials that ARE water proof.


but i do see your point, and i will also agree that most fiberglass products are gonna last pretty much forever, even though a nuclear fallout.


i still cant see why M2M cracked. if the substrate was perfectly clean, sanding with 80 grit, applied DIRECTLY to bare metal, covered with a water proof primer, sealed, based, cleared, it shouldnt have cracked due to any water problems. NOW, if it cracked from simple stress, then THAT IS BAD, really bad. but that would be from the filler being too brittle, which isnt ideal for that type of use.

roof seams do move, ALOT, they need to be both flexible, yet hard enough for the paint to stay put, and shine. a body guy i know out here uses it quite a bit, i seen a late 60's Elco he did, car has been painted several years, its black, and its holding up. but considering I have around 3 grand in paint materials alone, and i am paying my painter to fly 2500 miles from CA to NC to paint my car, I dont have time to second guess, or use sub par materials.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

I got a couple of things on ebay.

NOS Grille Emblem and NOS Locks.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...35706566&rd=1,1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...35718052&rd=1,1


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 4 2007, 03:52 PM~8235113
> * I have around 3 grand in paint materials alone, and i am paying my painter to fly 2500 miles from CA to NC to paint my car, I dont have time to second guess, or use sub par materials.
> *


THAT IS WHY I HAVE BEEN PUTTING OFF PAINTING MY CAR BECASUE, I WANT TO DO IT ONCE AND FORGET ABOUT IT FOR A LONG TIME...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT from another thread


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 4 2007, 05:44 PM~8235751
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anyone have any of the trim of this style of vynal roof???? i want i want


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 5 2007, 09:34 AM~8237581
> *
> 
> 
> ...



N I C E !


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUSSS UP BY ANY CHANCE WAS ANYONE AT THE 4TH OF JULY INDIVIDUALS SHOW????


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 4 2007, 11:33 PM~8237327
> *anyone have any of the trim of this style of vynal roof???? i want i want
> *



soneone must have it i guess its the landau verson trim??? someone help out a homie!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 27 2007, 03:09 PM~8188501
> *I HATE TO LET THIS ONE GO, BUT I GOT TO DO IT......1974 CAPRICE, KANDY PURPLE, PATTERNS, GOLD & CHROME WHEELS, $150.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 5 2007, 12:34 AM~8237581
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dam the brown looks just like my 74' when i bought it....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 4 2007, 02:52 PM~8235113
> *
> but what is weird is, the filler shouldnt have to be water proof, it SHOULD NEVER be exposed to weather in the first place, being water proof or not should not matter if its properly covered with other materials that ARE water proof.
> 
> *





 well.....you are right.....but usually the problem is that moisture comes from behind the filler....either from a pinhole in the metal ....or a crack in filler and then the lifting begins....probalby with a sunroof...(with the top flexing) and the water that may be seeping around the sunroof.....
then being black...and washing it twice a week......well....i needed to put my new grinders i got from the snap-on guy anyway.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 5 2007, 08:01 PM~8239775
> *soneone must have it i guess its the landau verson trim??? someone help out a homie!!
> *



man, it just sold on ebay like 10 days ago for 1,50 $ ... I was like dayum. :uh: 
not that i wanted it but dayum that was cheap. will keep you posted if i see more


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 5 2007, 03:24 PM~8240496
> * well.....you are right.....but usually the problem is that moisture comes from behind the filler....either from a pinhole in the metal ....or a crack in filler and then the lifting begins....probalby with a sunroof...(with the top flexing) and the water that may be seeping around the sunroof.....
> then being black...and washing it twice a week......well....i needed to put my new grinders i got from the snap-on guy anyway.. :biggrin:
> *


  

well, with that said, im in need of a good product to fill in my roof seams with. :biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 5 2007, 03:00 AM~8237434
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice ride


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 5 2007, 02:17 PM~8241282
> *man, it just sold on ebay like 10 days ago for 1,50 $ ... I was like dayum. :uh:
> not that i wanted it but dayum that was cheap. will keep you posted if i see more
> *



fuck i bet another set wont come up untill its too late :angry: :angry:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jul 3 2007, 09:50 PM~8230698
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>TTT*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a request......Does anyone have a color bar in thier glasshouse or have pictures of one mounted in a glasshouse????? Im having trouble on how to mount it. Im thinking I going to have to take out the vent box under the dash to make it look right. Any pics or suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

some pics i took yesterday uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 5 2007, 10:35 PM~8245068
> *some pics i took yesterday uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


DOES HIS LICENSE PLATE STAND FOR HOUSE NINJA


----------



## BigChill509 (Feb 22, 2004)

BIG CHILLS' 76 IMPALA GLASS HOUSE YAKIMA WASHINGTON


----------



## BigChill509 (Feb 22, 2004)

Yakima puttin in down on the map 76 impala


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 5 2007, 10:08 PM~8243209
> *I have a request......Does anyone have a color bar in thier glasshouse or have pictures of one mounted in a glasshouse????? Im having trouble on how to mount it.  Im thinking I going to have to take out the vent box under the dash to make it look right.  Any pics or suggestions are welcomed.
> *


you talking about this part??










i took that vent box out of my car, EVEN back when i drove it daily. i hated that thing, looked kinda cheesy sitting under the dash. 


besides that, im not a fan of a color bar in a glasshouse, but thats just me, color bars are more of a 50's-60's thing.  but if you take out that bottom vent plenum, you will have a flat surface to mount the color bar.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigChill509_@Jul 6 2007, 01:38 AM~8245972
> *
> 
> 
> ...











nice


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

*^^^ 74 CAPRICE VERT AND 74 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE FOR SALE ^^^
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348867\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348867</a>

^^^ 3 G'Z FOR THE PAIR ^^^*

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 6 2007, 01:36 AM~8245077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just seeing this pics makes me wish i was back driving mine already.


IM SAD.  I NEED TO GET MY CAR FINISHED.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 6 2007, 10:49 AM~8248187
> *just seeing this pics makes me wish i was back driving mine already.
> IM SAD.   I NEED TO GET MY CAR FINISHED.
> *




i feel your pain.....


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 6 2007, 02:47 AM~8246155
> *you talking about this part??
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: now i dont feel so bad that i took mine out and did away with it... :biggrin: i was starting to regret it :uh:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jul 6 2007, 11:52 AM~8247300
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> ^^^ 74 CAPRICE VERT AND 74 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE FOR SALE ^^^
> ...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ONE MORE FOR MY HOMIE...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 6 2007, 04:47 AM~8246155
> *you talking about this part??
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that would be the one. Im going to fuck with it tomm, if I like it I will post up pixs, and if not then its out.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ANYBODY KNOW IF THIS IS A MAGAZINE SPREAD
AND IF IT IS WHAT MAGAZINE IT IS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

like the 74' homie....but not feeling that grill.....should paint it og silver....or get a custom one :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

gotta say that too. with all the chrome around it it kinda seems like there
is missin somethin in the middle. still - me likes


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 7 2007, 01:53 AM~8252656
> *ANYBODY KNOW IF THIS IS A MAGAZINE SPREAD
> AND IF IT IS WHAT MAGAZINE IT IS
> 
> ...


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Waz up homeboys


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 7 2007, 03:18 AM~8252734
> *or get a custom one :thumbsup:
> *


i dont like stock grilles either. i got 2 MINT 76 impala grilles, but i hate them, im definitely gonna go with something custom.


luckily, i have the hookup on them, the designing is the hardest part, its alot better to let a good artist draw it out, before ANY of the actual construction begins.  


to me its alot easier to build something off of a drawing.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

*who needs 74 caprice convertible parts?*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 7 2007, 11:46 AM~8254260
> *i dont like stock grilles either. i got 2 MINT 76 impala grilles, but i hate them, im definitely gonna go with something custom.
> luckily, i have the hookup on them, the designing is the hardest part, its alot better to let a good artist draw it out, before ANY of the actual construction begins.
> to me its alot easier to build something off of a drawing.
> *





 i like the ones they got for 74 impalas....probably gonna put one on my 76....just dont care for the pieces that go on the bumper... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 6 2007, 10:53 PM~8252656
> *ANYBODY KNOW IF THIS IS A MAGAZINE SPREAD
> AND IF IT IS WHAT MAGAZINE IT IS
> 
> ...


pretty sure that was Streetlow mag


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 7 2007, 12:20 PM~8254439
> *pretty sure that was Streetlow mag
> *


I might be wrong but I think its the Streetlow Magazine with the Silver '60 in front of it.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 7 2007, 12:18 AM~8252734
> * like the 74' homie....but not feeling that grill.....should paint it og silver....or get a custom one :thumbsup:
> *


He gots a custom one he's waiting to put on.. chrome..


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 7 2007, 03:04 PM~8254351
> * i like the ones they got for 74 impalas....probably gonna put one on my 76....just dont care for the pieces that go on the bumper... :thumbsdown:
> *


yeah, im not a fan of the bumper grills either.


im doing something "different" to my bumper openings where the grilles went


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 7 2007, 01:41 PM~8254849
> *yeah, im not a fan of the bumper grills either.
> im doing something "different" to my bumper openings where the grilles went
> *



:0 :biggrin:  


I remember you talking about that when you first got the 76 .... 



and no....glasshouse homies.....hes not putting 7 in screens in the holes....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i gotta give a big GRACIAS to the homie Mr.74 for coming thru on the parts for me today. i met up with the homeboy today in SoCal and got to talk glasshouses with him for a minute.  

Thanks again carnal, i really do appreciate you getting them pieces for me


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 4 2007, 11:33 PM~8237327
> *anyone have any of the trim of this style of vynal roof???? i want i want
> *


i got it homie, hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 7 2007, 10:40 PM~8257347
> *i gotta give a big GRACIAS to the homie Mr.74 for coming thru on the parts for me today. i met up with the homeboy today in SoCal and got to talk glasshouses with him for a minute.
> 
> Thanks again carnal, i really do appreciate you getting them pieces for me
> *


ya saves dogg, anytime....thats what we're all here for....it was good to meet you, and chop it up for a minute


----------



## 2DACURB (Jul 4, 2007)

1973 caprice classic, partin one out !

any needs!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 7 2007, 10:40 PM~8257347
> *i gotta give a big GRACIAS to the homie Mr.74 for coming thru on the parts for me today. i met up with the homeboy today in SoCal and got to talk glasshouses with him for a minute.
> 
> Thanks again carnal, i really do appreciate you getting them pieces for me
> *


oh shit that was you? we saw you wearing your club shirt. i wasnt sure if you guys had a chapter down there or what. we were leaving the shop, thats crazy. i was in the glasshouse :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 7 2007, 11:03 PM~8257468
> *oh shit that was you? we saw you wearing your club shirt. i wasnt sure if you guys had a chapter down there or what. we were leaving the shop, thats crazy. i was in the glasshouse :0
> *


 :0 man i was gonna say 'clean car' as you guys drove by! but i didnt know how the SoCal people ( i thot you were ) reacted to compliments on there ride. did you buy the car from mr impala??


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 5 2007, 07:08 PM~8243209
> *I have a request......Does anyone have a color bar in thier glasshouse or have pictures of one mounted in a glasshouse????? Im having trouble on how to mount it.  Im thinking I going to have to take out the vent box under the dash to make it look right.  Any pics or suggestions are welcomed.
> *


I had to take mine out so that the color bar would sit right....heres a shot of mine bro, hope it helps


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 7 2007, 11:15 PM~8257533
> *I had to take mine out so that the color bar would sit right....heres a shot of mine bro, hope it helps
> 
> 
> ...


was thta in the car today?? i didnt even see it dogg, too busy looking at the sunroof. damm i want one now!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 7 2007, 11:13 PM~8257523
> *:0 man i was gonna say 'clean car' as you guys drove by! but i didnt know how the SoCal people ( i thot you were ) reacted to compliments on there ride. did you buy the car from mr impala??
> *


uffin: yup. drove it all the way home... went up the grapevine and thru hot ass central cal with no problem uffin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 7 2007, 11:18 PM~8257543
> *was thta in the car today?? i didnt even see it dogg, too busy looking at the sunroof. damm i want one now!
> *


simon, i've had it in there for a while...."You need that sunroof with the kind of weather we've been having lately, feels like you got the devil breathing all up your face


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 7 2007, 11:20 PM~8257552
> *uffin: yup. drove it all the way home... went up the grapevine and thru hot ass central cal with no problem uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: were you guys with the homie that had that rollin chasis on the trailer??

and i was there to pick some wheels at that little rim shop across the way. and to meet up some cat to pick up the fenders and hood i had in the back of the truck.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 7 2007, 11:24 PM~8257578
> *simon, i've had it in there for a while...."You need that sunroof with the kind of weather we've been having lately, feels like you got the devil breathing all up your face
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: bro it was 80 degrees out there! i came back home to some sweet ass 100 degree weather.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 7 2007, 11:27 PM~8257597
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: bro it was 80 degrees out there! i came back home to some sweet ass 100 degree weather.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 7 2007, 11:25 PM~8257580
> *:biggrin:  were you guys with the homie that had that rollin chasis on the trailer??
> 
> and i was there to pick some wheels at that little rim shop across the way. and to meet up some cat to pick up the fenders and hood i had in the back of the truck.
> *


yea, we were there to pick up the frame.



> * bro it was 80 degrees out there! i came back home to some sweet ass 100 degree weather.*


no joke.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 8 2007, 12:20 AM~8257552
> *uffin: yup. drove it all the way home... went up the grapevine and thru hot ass central cal with no problem uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

.....:nice that everyone came down....but no one came by.....  





I was here all day.....arranging my mess


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 7 2007, 11:35 PM~8257635
> *yea, we were there to pick up the frame.
> *


i did give you the 'nice car nod' :yes: as you guys rolled by tho :biggrin: lol. man im still trippin out that that was you guys. we coulda gone over to east los and got some carnitas :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 7 2007, 11:47 PM~8257684
> *.....:nice that everyone came down....but no one came by.....
> I was here all day.....arranging my mess
> *


i thot you were gonna go see transformers homie, i was gonna give you a holler too


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DACURB_@Jul 8 2007, 12:01 AM~8257457
> *1973 caprice classic, partin one out !
> 
> any needs!!
> ...



WERE ARE YOU LOCATED


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

been busting my ass on the glasshouse finaly got one of the skirts too fit to my liking :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ARE THOSE METAL SKIRTS :0


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 7 2007, 11:52 PM~8257716
> *i thot you were gonna go see transformers homie, i was gonna give you a holler too
> *




dam.....I ended up in the garage trying to transform my 76s mess gotta seperate everything ..... powdercoat pile....sandblast pike...sand and primer pile....fuck ..... and yet im spending alot of time on my daily....probably gonna paint that so ill have at least that to roll on new years day..... :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

looks like ill be lifted in the near future. ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

WHAT SIZE RIMS ARE THOSE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 7 2007, 02:31 PM~8254790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I REALLY LIKE THE PAINTED WHEELS!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 8 2007, 01:12 PM~8259846
> *been busting my ass on the glasshouse finaly got one of the skirts too fit to my liking :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good dogg! keep posting updates for use glasshouse riders!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

GROUPE glasshouse


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jul 8 2007, 11:21 PM~8263339
> *GROUPE glasshouse
> 
> 
> ...


STRAIGHT OLD SCHOOL!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jul 8 2007, 11:21 PM~8263339
> *GROUPE glasshouse
> 
> 
> ...



The TRU RAYS look so good on that house


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

^^ agree heavily ^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jul 9 2007, 02:34 AM~8263812
> *The TRU RAYS look so good on that house
> *


i dont think those are Tru Rays.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 9 2007, 12:03 AM~8263921
> *i dont think those are Tru Rays.
> 
> *


not to disagree with you tattoo but i saw that car at the HG show yesterday and they looked like tru rays to me, not to mention they said tru-ray on the caps...*I could be wrong though*


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jul 8 2007, 10:21 PM~8263339
> *GROUPE glasshouse
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass Glass House


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jul 9 2007, 12:10 AM~8260384
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dayum i think i remember this ride, was on ebay like last years july.
from texas, i thought about buyin it... had that paint and wheels and
all just wasnt juiced. is it decent? :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 8 2007, 10:13 PM~8263255
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I REALLY LIKE THE PAINTED WHEELS!
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 9 2007, 11:37 AM~8266036
> *Bad Ass Glass House
> *



THERE BIG HUBS????? ARENT THEY


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Went out for a cruise last night and my bro took this pic while we were at the gas station, just though id share it with you guys, i think its kind sexy :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 9 2007, 03:45 PM~8267946
> *Went out for a cruise last night and my bro took this pic while we were at the gas station, just though id share it with you guys, i think its kind sexy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 9 2007, 02:45 PM~8267946
> *Went out for a cruise last night and my bro took this pic while we were at the gas station, just though id share it with you guys, i think its kind sexy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



very nice bro.....


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 9 2007, 12:00 PM~8266665
> *THERE BIG HUBS????? ARENT THEY
> *


I think so but it looks good enough for me even if they are not TRU-RAYS. :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

This Glasshouse lit my fire back in tha day


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 9 2007, 01:03 AM~8263921
> *i dont think those are Tru Rays.
> 
> *


  What kind of wheels may they be though?I allways thought with the chevy flags on the cap ment TRU RAYS.

But I may be wrong.That is why I come here........To learn


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 9 2007, 11:09 AM~8266253
> *dayum i think i remember this ride, was on ebay like last years july.
> from texas, i thought about buyin it... had that paint and wheels and
> all just wasnt juiced. is it decent?  :cheesy:
> *


must be a different one. this one pictured is badass.


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 8 2007, 02:12 PM~8259846
> *been busting my ass on the glasshouse finaly got one of the skirts too fit to my liking :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like its coming along silkk


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

any one have any extra bumper guards? let me know, thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

question... is it possible to swap steering columns, out of a cadi? i want tilt... did they come with tilt? if the cadi column dont work what will? uffin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2007, 12:34 AM~8272647
> *any one have any extra bumper guards? let me know, thanks! :biggrin:
> *


I got the back ones  LMK...make me an offer


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 9 2007, 09:26 PM~8269511
> *This Glasshouse lit my fire back in tha day
> 
> 
> ...


mine too, besides being a Lifestyle car, it was a badass Glasshouse. When you take Lifestyle and mix in a Glasshouse, you end up with something badass, EVERY TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2007, 03:37 AM~8272669
> *question... is it possible to swap steering columns, out of a cadi? i want tilt... did they come with tilt? if the cadi column dont work what will? uffin:
> *


more 74-76 were produced with tilt, than those that were not. 


alot more than half of them had factory tilt and power windows and ac.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn no way. the three ive seen around here including mine dont have tilt. thats fucked up lol.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2007, 12:37 AM~8272669
> *question... is it possible to swap steering columns, out of a cadi? i want tilt... did they come with tilt? if the cadi column dont work what will? uffin:
> *




pm chopper76....he has a tilt for a 76'.....i got some power window tracks...most of it anyway...just need a motor and wiring.... :biggrin: 


i know you've been wanting a glasshouse...and you finally got one.....  


time to hook that shit up :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 10 2007, 12:52 AM~8272747
> *pm chopper76....he has a tilt for a 76'.....i got some power window tracks...most of it anyway...just need a motor and wiring.... :biggrin:
> i know you've been wanting a glasshouse...and you finally got one.....
> time to hook that shit up :cheesy:
> *


cool, imma have to do that. the interior is already out. :biggrin: 
i felt real bad touching this car. looks so nice all stocked out... but its already been painted once, so i guess cant say its og huh... fuck it.
let me know how much for the power window tracks :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2007, 01:20 AM~8272795
> *cool, imma have to do that. the interior is already out. :biggrin:
> i felt real bad touching this car. looks so nice all stocked out... but its already been painted once, so i guess cant say its og huh... fuck it.
> let me know how much for the power window tracks  :biggrin:
> *



i'm glad your gonna hook it up.....since the previous owner had no heart for the house :biggrin: 

i'm sure we'll be seeing a patterned out house from the coast soon...  


anything else you need ....let me know.....like that sunroof


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2007, 04:20 AM~8272795
> *cool, imma have to do that. the interior is already out. :biggrin:
> i felt real bad touching this car. looks so nice all stocked out... but its already been painted once, so i guess cant say its og huh... fuck it.
> let me know how much for the power window tracks  :biggrin:
> *


i know the feeling.

when i got my car, it had won the original owner 50+ trophies in stock and original classes at alot of shows over the years. on one hand, i REALLY enjoyed driving it as a daily. 19k original miles, it drove, ran and handled like a dream, even with original 5.20's on the car. matter of fact, i miss driving it very much. at times, i kinda wish i would have redone a few minor things, had it striped and just built another car, but i REALLY, REALLY, REALLY liked my glasshouse more than any other car, I have a long history of not finishing cars, and selling them half way through (never lost money on them). but it was just something about the glasshouse that i really loved. i think alot of it had to do with the simplicity of the way they are built (no vent windows, no roll down quarter windows, bare minimum moldings, monochrome interior, not to mention THEY LOOK BAD ASS LAID OUT WITH SOME 5.20'S.

but, i also know that in another year or two, all the sacrifices that i made to an already nice car, and the seemingly endless amounts of money, will be worth it, and i will be even more satisfied than i already was. so i have this little voice in my head telling me that when i am driving it again, i will forget all about all the days i wish i was driving it right now.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 10 2007, 01:32 AM~8272814
> *i know the feeling.
> 
> when i got my car, it had won the original owner 50+ trophies in stock and original classes at alot of shows over the years. on one hand, i REALLY enjoyed driving it as a daily. 19k original miles, it drove, ran and handled like a dream, even with original 5.20's on the car. matter of fact, i miss driving it very much. at times, i kinda wish i would have redone a few minor things, had it striped and just built another car, but i REALLY, REALLY, REALLY liked my glasshouse more than any other car, I have a long history of not finishing cars, and selling them half way through (never lost money on them). but it was just something about the glasshouse that i really loved. i think alot of it had to do with the simplicity of the way they are built (no vent windows, no roll down quarter windows, bare minimum moldings, monochrome interior, not to mention THEY LOOK BAD ASS LAID OUT WITH SOME 5.20'S.
> ...


    



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2007, 10:20 AM~8272795
> *cool, imma have to do that. the interior is already out. :biggrin:
> i felt real bad touching this car. looks so nice all stocked out... but its already been painted once, so i guess cant say its og huh... fuck it.
> let me know how much for the power window tracks  :biggrin:
> *




P I X ! ? :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 10 2007, 02:32 AM~8272814
> *i know the feeling.
> 
> when i got my car, it had won the original owner 50+ trophies in stock and original classes at alot of shows over the years. on one hand, i REALLY enjoyed driving it as a daily. 19k original miles, it drove, ran and handled like a dream, even with original 5.20's on the car. matter of fact, i miss driving it very much. at times, i kinda wish i would have redone a few minor things, had it striped and just built another car, but i REALLY, REALLY, REALLY liked my glasshouse more than any other car, I have a long history of not finishing cars, and selling them half way through (never lost money on them). but it was just something about the glasshouse that i really loved. i think alot of it had to do with the simplicity of the way they are built (no vent windows, no roll down quarter windows, bare minimum moldings, monochrome interior, not to mention THEY LOOK BAD ASS LAID OUT WITH SOME 5.20'S.
> ...


I KNOW HOW THAT FEELS. THE 90 YEAR OLD MAN WHO SOLD IT TO ME WAS 60 WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW. ONLY 23K MILES ON IT BUT, TRUST ME I HAVE BEEN ENJOYING IT I AM AT AROUND 37K NOW AND DREADING THE PART WHEN I FINALLY DECIDE TO REALLY TEAR IT DOWN. SOON ENOUGH.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2007, 12:48 AM~8272730
> *damn no way. the three ive seen around here including mine dont have tilt. thats fucked up lol.
> *


you gonna pattern it out?  im gonaa haveto hit you up to pattern mine this winter.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2007, 01:37 AM~8272669
> *question... is it possible to swap steering columns, out of a cadi? i want tilt... did they come with tilt? if the cadi column dont work what will? uffin:
> *


i have tilt in mine! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 10 2007, 08:16 AM~8273760
> *i have tilt in mine! :biggrin:
> *


:angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2007, 10:40 AM~8274358
> *:angry:
> *


and power windows!!
:roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

yea well mine has the little levers to make the seats fold forward :angry:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2007, 12:03 PM~8275018
> *yea well mine has the little levers to make the seats fold forward :angry:
> *


HEY!!! :0 ..... :angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

WELL MINE'S GOT......A PASSENGER SIDE MIRROR!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 10 2007, 03:25 PM~8275826
> *WELL MINE'S GOT......A PASSENGER SIDE MIRROR!
> *


mine had that too. i think i sold my mirrors to smurf. i had the painted type, im putting the chrome stock type back on, on both sides.


MANUAL mirrors, that way I dont have to put the joystick on my door panel!!!!!


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=349703

WELL HERE IT GOES HOMIE IMMA BE SELLING THE G HOUSE IF YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT LOOKING FOR ONE LET THEM KNOW!
DONT WANNA SELL IT BUT HAVE BETTER AND BETTER THINGS COMING!:tears: 

THANKS 
ANGEL


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

THE BAD LOL...









A LITTLE BUBBLY UNDER THE VINYL...









BUMPER GUARDS... CUSTOM LOL


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

INTERIORS OUT...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

is that Mr Impalas old glass? just wonderin...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 10 2007, 01:29 PM~8276355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see that its in good hands! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 10 2007, 02:13 PM~8276725
> *is that Mr Impalas old glass? just wonderin...
> *


YES SIR.


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm back in the glasshouse fest. This time I'm focused. I got the hard top scrapped and all the good parts put on the rag, its running and heading into body and paint within the next 2 weeks. Hydro's will be installed in the next week or 2. I also got the green light from the wife to keep the red 75 raghouse. I will post pics of the project 74 rag after this weekend. 2 raghouses :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Jul 10 2007, 09:59 PM~8280338
> *I'm back in the glasshouse fest. This time I'm focused. I got the hard top scrapped and all the good parts put on the rag, its running and heading into body and paint within the next 2 weeks. Hydro's will be installed in the next week or 2. I also got the green light from the wife to keep the red 75 raghouse. I will post pics of the project 74 rag after this weekend. 2 raghouses :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 youre parting out that hardtop??


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Jul 10 2007, 09:59 PM~8280338
> *I'm back in the glasshouse fest. This time I'm focused. I got the hard top scrapped and all the good parts put on the rag, its running and heading into body and paint within the next 2 weeks. Hydro's will be installed in the next week or 2. I also got the green light from the wife to keep the red 75 raghouse. I will post pics of the project 74 rag after this weekend. 2 raghouses :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


scrapped the h/t... say it isn't so...


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 9 2007, 10:45 PM~8267946
> *Went out for a cruise last night and my bro took this pic while we were at the gas station, just though id share it with you guys, i think its kind sexy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i believe its the exact same color as my '74 hardtop, havent got any more pictures of it ?










yeah i hate the trailer wheels too.. now rebuilding the 454 engine


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jul 11 2007, 12:50 AM~8281443
> *scrapped the h/t... say it isn't so...
> *


Took all the drive train, front clip, doors, quarters....so yeah its history. It was either that or scrap the rag. :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Jul 11 2007, 06:29 AM~8282134
> *Took all the drive train, front clip, doors, quarters....so yeah its history. It was either that or scrap the rag. :0
> *


damm,,, i needed the panels from the quarter glass down..


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

i was going through some stuff earlier and found an ad i bought a few years back that i had never scanned.

so i scanned it, and here it is.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I got tonns of old adds scanned, will post em next week!


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 11 2007, 11:56 PM~8285867
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what a diff 20 yrs can make :0


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys looks like my glasshouse is the odd ball altho it is a canadian car lol its got the folding seats, no ac no power options, tilt steering, rear defog

still looking for that landau vynal roof trim and a set of white seat belts


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BigChill509 (Feb 22, 2004)

I Need A Grill For My 76 Impala Glasshouse.... If you got one Hit me up....


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 11 2007, 04:59 PM~8287023
> *hey guys looks like my glasshouse is the odd ball altho it is a canadian car lol its got the folding seats, no ac no power options, tilt steering, rear defog
> 
> still looking for that landau vynal roof trim and a set of white seat belts
> *




send me your old seat belts and ill redo them for 60.00 in white


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigChill509_@Jul 11 2007, 11:24 PM~8289762
> *I Need A Grill For My 76 Impala Glasshouse.... If you got one Hit me up....
> *


i got a grill off a 75 caprice with the trim around the grill... witll that work?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 12 2007, 12:33 AM~8290182
> *send me your old seat belts and ill redo them for 60.00 in white
> *


can you do them in any other color? i need to change mine too.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ALRIGHT GLASSHOUSE RIDERS MY CLUB AND THE HOMIES FROM MILLENIUM CAR CLUB OUR HAVING OUR PICNIC AT ELYSIAN PARK SO COME ON DOWN AND KICK IT


----------



## parts7790 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey guys. Anyone here need a new laptop? $500 OBO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=350144

Laptop Model: IBM - Lenovo Thinkpad T60

Model: ThinkPad T60
Part Number: 2008-CM5
Processor: Intel CoreDuo T2400 1.83GHz
Memory: 1GB (1 1GB module)
Screen: 14.1” XGA
Graphics: ATI Mobility Radeon X1300
VRAM: 64MB
Hard Drive: 60 GB Hard Drive (7200rpm)
Optical: DVD/CDRW Combo Drive
Wireless: Intel 802.11 a/b/g installed
Modem: 56K v.90
NIC: 10/100/1000 Gigabit
Battery: 6 cell Li-Ion
A/C Adapter: 90 Watt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 12 2007, 12:36 AM~8290197
> *can you do them in any other color? i need to change mine too.
> *




me too.....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigChill509_@Jul 12 2007, 02:24 AM~8289762
> *I Need A Grill For My 76 Impala Glasshouse.... If you got one Hit me up....
> *


I got a mint 76 Impala Grille. PM me if you are interested.

I also have another one that is in perfect shape as far as the plastics integrity is concerned, but the finish doesnt look good. The plastic isnt brittle, and its a perfect candidate to send off for chrome plating, or you could refinish it to look like the original silver finish, but the important part is, the plastic IS NOT brittle, its still flexible and strong, and has no cracks.

But the mint condition grille, doesnt need to be refinished, you could put it right on a clear car and ride.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

how much do you want for that mint condition grill?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jul 12 2007, 10:33 PM~8296621
> *how much do you want for that mint condition grill?
> *


200 shipped.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 11 2007, 11:36 PM~8290197
> *can you do them in any other color? i need to change mine too.
> *



yes they can be done in other colors


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Waz up TTT


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

to the top fuckers


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BigChill509 (Feb 22, 2004)

Eh TATTOO 76, post a flick on them grills on here so i can check them out


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Waz up Fellas


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jul 13 2007, 10:45 AM~8301570
> *Waz up Fellas
> 
> 
> ...


I think I would sell that rag to fix the HELL out of that RAGhouse...that just me I guess :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NAW MAN THATS A 61 YOU CANT DO THAT JUST KEEP THEM BOTH


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 13 2007, 12:32 PM~8301862
> *NAW MAN THATS A 61 YOU CANT DO THAT JUST KEEP THEM BOTH
> *


X61


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 13 2007, 11:32 AM~8301862
> *NAW MAN THATS A 61 YOU CANT DO THAT JUST KEEP THEM BOTH
> *


yeah no shit, i was eyeing the 61 my damn self


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jul 13 2007, 12:55 PM~8301979
> *yeah no shit, i was eyeing the 61 my damn self
> *


My Raghouse the bodywork is almost done I will be painting the ride my self soon.

now for the 61 I want to build that ride after the 59 is done :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice walt....keep us posted


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 12 2007, 12:18 AM~8289705
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Homies I need help I want my Raghouse to have bumper strips so I can paint them the body color I dont have any, can somebody PLEASZZZZZ help me thanks


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 13 2007, 01:54 PM~8302380
> *very nice walt....keep us posted
> *


Thanks I think I will start a project topic on my Raghouse soon!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jul 13 2007, 03:59 PM~8302428
> *Homies I need help I want my Raghouse to have bumper strips so I can paint them the body color I dont have any, can somebody PLEASZZZZZ help me thanks
> *


my 76 impala has VERY NICE AND CLEAN bumper strips, I damn sure DO NOT want them on the car when its finished.


if I can get them off, without messing them up, I will sell them. i havent tried to remove them yet. i have never removed any of them before either. if someone has any good tips on removing them, post them up, or PM me. I have well over 100 grand worth of tools, so I am sure I have anything that is needed to remove them, if not, I will go buy it. I would hate to ruin my bumper strips, because they are very nice.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigChill509_@Jul 13 2007, 01:44 PM~8301569
> *Eh TATTOO 76,  post a flick on them grills on here so i can check them out
> *


i will go over to my storage and take pics this weekend.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 13 2007, 02:40 PM~8302755
> *my 76 impala has VERY NICE AND CLEAN bumper strips, I damn sure DO NOT want them on the car when its finished.
> if I can get them off, without messing them up, I will sell them. i havent tried to remove them yet. i have never removed any of them before either. if someone has any good tips on removing them, post them up, or PM me. I have well over 100 grand worth of tools, so I am sure I have anything that is needed to remove them, if not, I will go buy it. I would hate to ruin my bumper strips, because they are very nice.
> *


Thanks bro I knew somebody could help me


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jul 13 2007, 01:43 PM~8302784
> *Thanks bro I knew somebody could help me
> *


I got mine from brn2ridelo--(THANKS HOMIE!!!) to do the same thing. :biggrin: Damn things are hard to come by.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Classic-197...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 13 2007, 07:32 PM~8304602
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Classic-197...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


T TOP


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

TTT for the best topic on LIL, Walt Customs, those two rags are clean as fuck, wish they were in my back yard


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

im determined to kno where he got them aftermarket tops


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 14 2007, 01:16 AM~8306101
> *im determined to kno where he got them aftermarket tops
> *



YEA THEY LOOK A LIL FUNNY BUT THERE STILL KOO


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 14 2007, 12:16 AM~8306101
> *im determined to kno where he got them aftermarket tops
> *


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jul 13 2007, 01:32 PM~8302184
> *My Raghouse the bodywork is almost done I will be painting the ride my self soon.
> 
> now for the 61 I want to build that ride after the 59 is done  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 After the 59 is done. Damn must be nice. Thats a nice line up homie


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Jul 14 2007, 07:00 AM~8306725
> *:0  After the 59 is done. Damn must be nice. Thats a nice line up homie
> *




I know bro, all I can tell you that is not easy on the pocket :uh:, but if u got the dream and love to lowriders is all worth it.</span></span>


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jul 14 2007, 07:28 AM~8306885
> *I know bro but all I can tell you that is not easy on the pocket but if u got the dream and love to lowriders is worth it.
> *


very true homie, very true


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jul 14 2007, 07:28 AM~8306885
> *I know bro, all I can tell you that is not easy on the pocket  :uh:, but if u got the dream and love to lowriders is all worth it.
> *


IM SURE ALOT OF US LIVE BY THESE WORDS  ....KEEP DOIN THE DAM THING WALT


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 11 2007, 05:59 PM~8287023
> *hey guys looks like my glasshouse is the odd ball altho it is a canadian car lol its got the folding seats, no ac no power options, tilt steering, rear defog
> 
> still looking for that landau vynal roof trim and a set of white seat belts
> *


PM'ED


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ANYONE GOING TO THE DUKES CRUISE


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jul 14 2007, 08:28 AM~8306885
> *I know bro, all I can tell you that is not easy on the pocket  :uh:, but if u got the dream and love to lowriders is all worth it.</span></span>
> 
> 
> ...


For real I know about the pocket I've had the dream for over 25 years of my life. Finally things are starting to fall in place. Nice lows Walt


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

whats up glasshouse fest!! this is back in 97. my old 74 caprice just after i sold it to a my homie in individuals canada. notice the roadstars!!!
Shot at 2007-07-14


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

here is some samples of colors for the seatbelts


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 13 2007, 06:32 PM~8304602
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Classic-197...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


that car is out here in newark on craigslist...
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/car/363477661.html


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 14 2007, 12:43 PM~8308182
> *here is some samples of colors for the seatbelts
> 
> 
> ...


cant get them in red?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 14 2007, 03:50 PM~8308219
> *cant get them in red?
> *


there is a red seat belt material out there, when i worked at the Impala Parts business, we had a red seat belt that we sold for 58-62 Impala's, its a bright red, while 63 and up is more of a dark/deep red color.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 14 2007, 03:16 AM~8306101
> *im determined to kno where he got them aftermarket tops
> *


back when they were put in, they were very popular. even if you knew the exact brand name they are, it will do no good now, NONE of those business exist anymore.


i got a ton of Lowrider Magazines from the late 70's and all throughout the 80's, there are alot of ads in them for t-tops and moon roofs, that was VERY popular back then, these days its a matter of finding original parts and refurbishing them.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 14 2007, 04:15 PM~8308831
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man that's a Nice RAG but those wheels :uh: got to go 

Mack 10 bring a set of 13's to this G ride :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jul 14 2007, 05:18 PM~8309065
> *Man that's a Nice RAG but those wheels  :uh:  got to go
> 
> Mack 10 bring a set of 13's to this G ride  :biggrin:
> ...


I SEEN THAT CAR LAST YEAR IN SAN ANTONIO.....I THOUGHT THE SAME SHIT. 

13's AND 14x7's CAN'T MISS


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 14 2007, 05:40 PM~8309128
> *I SEEN THAT CAR LAST YEAR IN SAN ANTONIO.....I THOUGHT THE SAME SHIT.
> 
> 13's AND 14x7's CAN'T MISS
> *


DAMM SANCHEZ THAT AVATAR IS OFF THE CHAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

a little cleaner and a little meaner with the skirts on...   let me know what you think homies...


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 14 2007, 03:04 PM~8308779
> *back when they were put in, they were very popular. even if you knew the exact brand name they are, it will do no good now, NONE of those business exist anymore.
> i got a ton of Lowrider Magazines from the late 70's and all throughout the 80's, there are alot of ads in them for t-tops and moon roofs, that was VERY popular back then, these days its a matter of finding original parts and refurbishing them.
> *



anymore info on where i could look i realy want these there must be a set somewhere??


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 14 2007, 09:23 PM~8309486
> *anymore info on where i could look i realy want these there must be a set somewhere??
> *


the only place i know where you can find them is 1980.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 14 2007, 07:03 PM~8309418
> *a little cleaner and a little meaner with the skirts on...     let me know what you think homies...
> 
> 
> ...


I like it, but I think ur taillight bezels should be polish, again that is just my opinion


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 14 2007, 06:03 PM~8309418
> *a little cleaner and a little meaner with the skirts on...     let me know what you think homies...
> 
> 
> ...


World of difference with the skirts on! Are they rubbing though or are those American made wheels....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jul 14 2007, 09:46 PM~8310389
> *I like it, but I think ur taillight bezels should be polish, again that is just my opinion
> *




 would make a world of difference......



:biggrin: looks real nice Norcal


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 14 2007, 10:30 PM~8310624
> *World of difference with the skirts on! Are they rubbing though or are those American made wheels....
> *


... i thought it would rub with any wheel. what wheels wont rub??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 14 2007, 10:37 PM~8310659
> *... i thought it would rub with any wheel. what wheels wont rub??
> *



none...if your skirts are put on right..... :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Well, I know chinas are (I think) 5/8" to 1/4" deeper offset then Daytons or Roadsters--so they wont rub your skirts. harborareaPhil?! Let me know on your technique homie cuz I really want to stick to my stock rearend if possible (with wires)!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 15 2007, 02:37 AM~8310922
> *Well, I know chinas are (I think) 5/8" to 1/4" deeper offset then Daytons or Roadsters--so they wont rub your skirts. harborareaPhil?! Let me know on your technique homie cuz I really want to stick to my stock rearend if possible (with wires)!
> *


there is a 1/8" difference.


Zeniths and Chinas have a 1 7/8" back space. Daytons have a 2" back space.



According to Zenith, I think they have a new offset out on their reverse wheels, that allow more clearance, they are supposed to clear on Cadillacs.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 14 2007, 11:39 PM~8310935
> *there is a 1/8" difference.
> Zeniths and Chinas have a 1 7/8" back space. Daytons have a 2" back space.
> According to Zenith, I think they have a new offset out on their reverse wheels, that allow more clearance, they are supposed to clear on Cadillacs.
> *


I stand corrected :biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 14 2007, 11:39 PM~8310935
> *there is a 1/8" difference.
> Zeniths and Chinas have a 1 7/8" back space. Daytons have a 2" back space.
> According to Zenith, I think they have a new offset out on their reverse wheels, that allow more clearance, they are supposed to clear on Cadillacs.
> *



ok so what your sayin is changin out the rear end is a waist of money and timr unless u want daytons?


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

little back lot discovery, price coming on monday..


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by walt customs+Jul 14 2007, 09:46 PM~8310389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive heard chinas will rub because of their offset.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 14 2007, 06:03 PM~8309418
> *a little cleaner and a little meaner with the skirts on...     let me know what you think homies...
> 
> 
> ...


looks good dogg :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 15 2007, 12:34 PM~8312800
> *looks good dogg :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks carnal.. its gonna look alot better with a 44'' hole in the roof :0


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey guys I have a 76 glasshouse and I'm looking for a nose. does anyone know if 71-75 frontends would fit. I've seen some with different noses. but don't want to buy something if it's not going to work. Thanks

That white one is really nice, what size wheels are those?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Jul 15 2007, 02:01 PM~8313124
> *Hey guys I have a 76 glasshouse and I'm looking for a nose. does anyone know if 71-75 frontends would fit. I've seen some with different noses. but don't want to buy something if it's not going to work. Thanks
> 
> That white one is really nice, what size wheels are those?
> *


are you looking for just the header panel? or a whole front end (fenders foward)?

thanks bro, theyre 14-7's dayton.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Look what I found on another thread!


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

My headerpanel and hood are damaged, but the fenders are fine. If I can find a parts car and swap the nose. Ill be in great shape. just interested in what will fit. possibly looking for a different look. thats why I'm asking if 71-75 will fit with no problem. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

From the fenders forward everything is the same....as far as the header panel, 76 impala and 75 CAPRICE are the same......75 impala and 74 CAPRICE are the same but both with different grilles..


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

so are you saying that a 72-73 impala would have the same fenders as a 76? and would a 73 or 74 headerpanel bolt up to my 76 fenders? 

I rearended someone and now I'm trying to track done some parts or maybe a parts car for cheap $$$ would be sweet.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GP one+Jul 15 2007, 03:01 PM~8313124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless you find a 75 Caprice clip or a 76 Impala Caprice clip I do not think any other hood clip combo will work.

I know the 75 impala and earlier clips will not work as the fenders hood and bumper mounts(For the 73 and older) will not work as it becomes different.

So unless you plan to change a whole lot of your front end it is best to find the front end you allready have to save yourself a shit load of work.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79+Jul 15 2007, 04:45 PM~8313552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



72 73 are different and will not fit upto your 76 hood or fenders


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

If I were to find a whole car and swap over the whole nose fenders and all, core support and bumper. would that work. Or I'm just stuck with trying to locate a 75-76. thanks for the info


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Jul 15 2007, 04:58 PM~8313598
> *If I were to find a whole car and swap over the whole nose fenders and all, core support and bumper. would that work. Or I'm just stuck with trying to locate a 75-76. thanks for the info
> *



The biggest problem of doing a 72 73 front end is the fact the bumpers mount differently.

74 and newer have shock type bumper mounts where the 74 and earlier are mounted with out the bumper type shocks.

It can be done but alot of work.


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks man, just trying to figure out what direction to go. don't want to buy something and get stuck with it. not being able to use it.

What isn't work these days, if you want something sweet.

thanks again.....


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I got the nose of a 76 impala but no hood or fenders......


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 15 2007, 02:09 PM~8312402
> *ok so what your sayin is changin out the rear end is a waist of money and timr unless u want daytons?
> *


now, either way you need to narrow, or do a swap.


1/8" doesnt make a difference. you need like 1.5" off each side in order to have skirts with 7" reverse wheels AND STILL ROLL WITH THE CAR DOWN LOW, which is the ONLY real way to ride.



I drive lowriders, LOW, damn near all the way down, just enough to clear the road without scraping. and to do that with 7" wide reverse wheels, AND SKIRTS, its gonna take some narrowing, or of course the caddy rear end swap.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I wanna know whats harborareaPhil says about his tricks up his sleeve...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 15 2007, 10:06 PM~8316191
> *I wanna know whats harborareaPhil says about his tricks up his sleeve...
> *



:biggrin: pm sent.....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 15 2007, 10:03 PM~8316156
> *now, either way you need to narrow, or do a swap.
> 1/8" doesnt make a difference. you need like 1.5" off each side in order to have skirts with 7" reverse wheels AND STILL ROLL WITH THE CAR DOWN LOW, which is the ONLY real way to ride.
> I drive lowriders, LOW, damn near all the way down, just enough to clear the road without scraping. and to do that with 7" wide reverse wheels, AND SKIRTS, its gonna take some narrowing, or of course the caddy rear end swap.
> *


ok... so im back at looking for a cadi rear end.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 15 2007, 11:36 PM~8316665
> *ok... so im back at looking for a cadi rear end.
> *


you can also go with a 80s box caprice rear end


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 14 2007, 10:37 PM~8310659
> *... i thought it would rub with any wheel. what wheels wont rub??
> *


mine dont rub but then im ridein stock im not lifted
mine are masterpiece wheels 13x7
my car didnt origanaly come with skirts so i drilled threw the skirt and the fender
and bolted them on theres about 1/2 an inch clearence on both sides


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heres my homies 76 from back in 95
he has a box caprice rear end with 14x7 72 spoke daytons


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

I hear alot of people asking about wheel clearance. is because of 3wheeling? I'm looking to bagg mine with 14x7 would I have a problem? I do have skirts also.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 15 2007, 10:03 PM~8316156
> *now, either way you need to narrow, or do a swap.
> 1/8" doesnt make a difference. you need like 1.5" off each side in order to have skirts with 7" reverse wheels AND STILL ROLL WITH THE CAR DOWN LOW, which is the ONLY real way to ride.
> I drive lowriders, LOW, damn near all the way down, just enough to clear the road without scraping. and to do that with 7" wide reverse wheels, AND SKIRTS, its gonna take some narrowing, or of course the caddy rear end swap.
> *


by seeing the problem with the drive shaft rubbing with the caddy rear end i think shorting the rear is the only way if you want to lay!!!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 14 2007, 03:04 PM~8308779
> *back when they were put in, they were very popular. even if you knew the exact brand name they are, it will do no good now, NONE of those business exist anymore.
> i got a ton of Lowrider Magazines from the late 70's and all throughout the 80's, there are alot of ads in them for t-tops and moon roofs, that was VERY popular back then, these days its a matter of finding original parts and refurbishing them.
> *


i got a set of t tops for my house but now i need to find the rubber seals any ideas tatto ?????


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*GETTING A SHORTER REAR IS THE BEST THING TO DO. LIKE JASON SAID YOU NEED AN 1 1/2in. CLEARENCE AND THEN NO MORE CLEARENCE PROBLEMS.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79+Jul 15 2007, 11:06 PM~8316191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
This is true, but i did noticed that riding on 13x7s and laying out as much as possible it can still rub, My drive shafts body it's really what's rubbing under the tunnel, the reason being because on the rear of our Cars(right below the seat area) that portion of the tunnel is lower then the rest, there for my drive shaft rubs one that 10" long section of the tunnel, i'm going to cut it and make a new sheet metal plate for it a little bit higher up. 
I also got a quote for having my stock rear end shortened and they told me between 1,000.00 to 1,500.00 due to them having to make new shorter axles(custom) and stuff. 
These are not like earlier 60s impalas rear ends that just about anybody can shorten, cut the housing, cut the axles and slap it together with no problems. 
Then you would still have to do something to the drive shaft to allow you to get a propper lift, unless you're running 6" or 8" cylinders to the rear, Just my 2.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From another tread, Big *I *Riders*.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From another tread.  *






























*The Homie Norcal75 :cheesy: looking real clean with skirts on.  *


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 16 2007, 11:09 AM~8318485
> *From another tread, Big I Riders.
> 
> 
> ...


INDIVIDUALS C.C.

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what mr smurf said is very true.....if your gonna put hydros for sure pull the rearend out....but if your stock....the skirts can be screwed on....  


I cant fuck up how smooth my 74 rolls.....but my 76 most likely will bet some junk in the trunk....  



so ill be having a couple beers with smurf soon....and maybe he ll share his wisdom.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 16 2007, 02:52 PM~8320287
> *what mr smurf  said is very true.....if your gonna put hydros for sure  pull the rearend out....but if your stock....the skirts can be screwed on....
> I cant fuck up how smooth my 74 rolls.....but my 76 most  likely  will bet some junk in the trunk....
> so ill be having  a couple beers with smurf soon....and maybe he ll share his wisdom.....
> *


*Anytime Big Dog you know where I'm at, don't know about the wisdom part but the beer part :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I always have a stock of Cold Coronas chill'n in the fridge ready for any of the GlassHouse Homies that come through.  . *


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:   that beer sounds good :bigg
rin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 16 2007, 06:30 PM~8321856
> *:biggrin:     that beer sounds good :bigg
> rin:
> *


*Anytime Homie, Glad to meet you at Pomona Homie and again much respect and props on a beautiful Glass.  *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

any of the socal glasshouse fam hitting the strictly family/ millenium picnic next month at elysian??? me and acouple club homies ar planning to hit it up. might take the glasshouse


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 16 2007, 06:56 PM~8322514
> *any of the socal glasshouse fam hitting the strictly family/ millenium picnic next month at elysian??? me and acouple club homies ar planning to hit it up. might take the glasshouse
> *


man, what you mean might take the house.... you know you will homie... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 16 2007, 01:59 PM~8320341
> *Anytime Big Dog you know where I'm at, don't know about the wisdom part but the beer part  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I always have a stock of Cold Coronas chill'n in the fridge ready for any of the GlassHouse Homies that come through.  .
> *



I need to roll by and gets those exhaust manifolds this week ill be driving by all week....got training in pomona so ill be driving down 710 around 9......if you stay up late..... :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jul 16 2007, 07:13 PM~8322657
> *man, what you mean might take the house.... you know you will homie... :biggrin:
> *


im jus trippin out on driving thru the grapevine. i hate going uphill/downhill pulling a trailer.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 16 2007, 07:42 PM~8322952
> *im jus trippin out on driving thru the grapevine. i hate going uphill/downhill pulling a trailer.
> *


oh i hear that, i was white knuckling it thru death valley strattling the centerline practically the whole way doin no more than 30mph thru them curves and cliffs on each side.... i aint never been more scared in my life... and i hate hights to boot....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 16 2007, 08:39 PM~8322908
> *I need to roll by and gets those exhaust manifolds this week ill be driving by all week....got training in pomona so ill be driving down 710 around 9......if you stay up late.....                      :biggrin:
> *


*I'm always up Homie, but i'll be busy putting my little Boy to sleep around that time the following weeks. The weekends work better for me Dog if you have time? Like that we can chop it up longer  and have those Beers :biggrin: although i'm only limited to 2 a day :uh: My liver is really fucked up  .*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 16 2007, 09:29 AM~8318242
> *I also got a quote for having my stock rear end shortened and they told me between 1,000.00 to 1,500.00 due to them having to make new shorter axles(custom) and stuff. *


wassup dogg :wave:, good to see you back online

pm'ed


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 16 2007, 06:56 PM~8322514
> *any of the socal glasshouse fam hitting the strictly family/ millenium picnic next month at elysian??? me and acouple club homies ar planning to hit it up. might take the glasshouse
> *


let me know if you go, i might just take the glasshouse too


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 16 2007, 10:24 PM~8324584
> *let me know if you go, i might just take the glasshouse too
> *


  ill keep you posted bro


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 16 2007, 10:24 PM~8324584
> *let me know if you go, i might just take the glasshouse too
> *


 :biggrin: .....i'll roll my 74 too then....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHATS UP GENTE YO MR.74 AND NORCAL I WAS TELLING YOU GUYS THAT YOU GUYS SHOULD HIT THE SHOW ITS MY CLUB HOMIES AND THE HOMIES FROM MILLENIUM DOING THE PICNIC I WILL FORSURE BE THERE CUS I HAVE TOO


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ONE DAY................WE WILL GLASSHOUSES </span>


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jul 17 2007, 12:07 AM~8325203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: man,,i really want to take my ride out there  maybe we can get smurf to roll out too :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

when is it?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 17 2007, 07:05 PM~8330988
> *:biggrin:  man,,i really want to take my ride out there   maybe we can get smurf to roll out too :0
> *


*I would sure love to Homie, but i doubt that The Glass will be done by then :tears: *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 17 2007, 07:06 PM~8331586
> *when is it?
> *


aug 26th


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

one day we should all choose a place and meet up.. glasshouse parades :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 17 2007, 10:52 PM~8333908
> *one day we should all choose a place and meet up.. glasshouse parades :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that would be siiickkk! :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SO WHATS UP GLASSHOUSE ROO CALL

1.ME
2.NORCAL75
3.
4.
5.
6.


WHO ELSE?????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 18 2007, 10:11 AM~8336356
> *SO WHATS UP GLASSHOUSE ROO CALL
> 
> 1.ME
> ...



...... fuck it...even primer patched....ill roll it.....


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 16 2007, 10:31 PM~8324635
> *  ill keep you posted bro
> *


 :0 ....IS THAT YOUR 59?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 18 2007, 10:11 AM~8336356
> *SO WHATS UP GLASSHOUSE ROO CALL
> 
> 1.ME
> ...


COUNT ME IN.....ALL THE GLASSHOUSE SHOULD MEET UP SOMEWHERE SO WE COULD ALL ROLL IN TOGETHER, THAT WOULD BE "THE GET DOWN" :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 18 2007, 02:21 PM~8338395
> *COUNT ME IN.....ALL THE GLASSHOUSE SHOULD MEET UP SOMEWHERE SO WE COULD ALL ROLL IN TOGETHER, THAT WOULD BE "THE GET DOWN"  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :biggrin:  

hell yes....the under construction squad.....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 18 2007, 02:21 PM~8338395
> *COUNT ME IN.....ALL THE GLASSHOUSE SHOULD MEET UP SOMEWHERE SO WE COULD ALL ROLL IN TOGETHER, THAT WOULD BE "THE GET DOWN"  :biggrin:
> *


yeah homies let me know where we can meet,, id haveto unload my car off the trailer before i get to the park. 

no, it isnt a show car. but im not driving that thing 5 hours on 14's.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

im thinking about it can some 1 pm me a flyer
im going to a show this saturday by MI VIDA C.C.
IN CASA GRANDE


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hey guys I got a question....


the front blinkers located in the frotn bumper - what are they connected to. to be specific -
the cable running from the bulbs sokket to where ever... is there a connector someplace
near the bulb or does the cable go right into the wiring circuit?

as far as i remember there is some sort of connector down there but I aint where my ride is rightnow so maybe one of you guys can check on that.


*oh and if anyone gots those two wires hangin around in there set of not nedeed parts - LMK *  

thanks


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 18 2007, 05:28 PM~8339867
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> hell yes....the under construction squad.....
> *


 COUNT ME IN WOULD LOVE TO CHOP UP SOME GLASSHOUSE GAME WITH THE G-HOUSE FAMILIA.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 18 2007, 07:54 PM~8340415
> *im thinking about it  can some 1 pm me a flyer
> im going to a show this saturday by MI VIDA C.C.
> IN CASA GRANDE
> *



I'll see u there


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jul 18 2007, 09:38 PM~8341639
> *I'll see u there
> *


you gonna be in casa grande
stop by we'll have a few cold ones


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 18 2007, 09:11 AM~8336356
> *SO WHATS UP GLASSHOUSE ROO CALL
> 
> 1.ME
> ...


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 18 2007, 05:28 PM~8339867
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> hell yes....the under construction squad.....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 17 2007, 10:07 PM~8333487
> *aug 26th
> *


same date as the san mateo show??


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 18 2007, 10:11 AM~8336356
> *SO WHATS UP GLASSHOUSE ROO CALL
> 
> 1.ME
> ...


COUNT ME IN


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Coast has a ghouse, IceBlocc has a Raghouse


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 19 2007, 08:06 AM~8343615
> *COUNT ME IN
> *


I would,but I wont be ready till New years!
Thats would also be a GREAT spot for all of us to meet up and take a nice pic! The Majestics new years picnic in Long beach!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 18 2007, 11:07 PM~8341940
> *you gonna be in casa grande
> stop by we'll have a few cold ones
> *


thanks bro, I live 15 min from the show ur more than welcome to stay @ my house if u dont know nobody out here


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 19 2007, 08:06 AM~8343615
> *COUNT ME IN
> *



WHAT HAPPEND CABRON I WAS CALLING SO YOU CAN GET THE BATTERIES CABRON??????????


ANYWAYS BACK TO THE ROO CALL IF YOU GUYS WANT I CAN TRY TO GET AN AREA FOR THE GLASSHOUSE FEST BEING THAT MY CLUB HAS TO BE THE FIRST ONES THERE TO SECTION OFF OUR AREA I CAN TRY TO GET US ALL IN TOGETHER CUS I KNOW ALOT OF YOU DONT LIVE TO NEAR TO THE PARK AND I DO SO IF YOU GUYS ARE FOR REAL I CAN HAVE OUR SECTION TAKEN CARE OF


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Spark up that flame fern geting it organized..........too bad mine is still under construction. :angry:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SHIT MINE IS TO BUT I DONT THINK IAM BE ABLE TO TAKE MINE CUS I ALREADY SAID I WASNT SO THAT DAY I GOTTA GO DO SOME SHIT TO HELP FOR THE PICNIC


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 18 2007, 11:06 PM~8342432
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



we need to knock the dust off your car and bring it down.....









:biggrin: hey Norcal....park your trailer at my pad....we can roll from there


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 19 2007, 03:02 PM~8347124
> *    :biggrin: hey Norcal....park your trailer at my pad....we can roll from there
> *


:biggrin: i think im gonna haveto take you up on that offer bro


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

count me in too i got a 1976 impala coming out in october so ill be posting up some pictures this weekend.


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

Whats going on homies?


----------



## 2DACURB (Jul 4, 2007)

does anyone need any parts for 1971 caprice or 1973 caprice ?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=5&t=348726


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=32&t=348432

i have 4 71 caprice/impala hub caps, 1 caprice grill, 1 caprice hood


----------



## 2DACURB (Jul 4, 2007)

I JUST ADDED A NEW POST FOR THE 71 CAPRICE PARTS 

WITH PICS 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=351659


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

anyone have an extra set of hubcaps theyd like to sell?? im looking for the ones that harborareaphil has on his 74,, let me know whats up homies


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 18 2007, 12:38 PM~8337448
> *...... fuck it...even primer patched....ill roll it.....
> *


shit count me in homie :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 19 2007, 03:02 PM~8347124
> *we need to knock the dust off your car and bring it down.....
> :biggrin: hey Norcal....park your trailer at my pad....we can roll from there
> *


:roflmao:

i'd be embarrassed


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 18 2007, 05:21 PM~8338395
> *COUNT ME IN.....ALL THE GLASSHOUSE SHOULD MEET UP SOMEWHERE SO WE COULD ALL ROLL IN TOGETHER, THAT WOULD BE "THE GET DOWN"  :biggrin:
> *


my Glasshouse wont be in L.A. for a couple of years.  


But when I get there, it will already be finished, so at least I will be able to ride. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 19 2007, 10:02 PM~8350772
> *anyone have an extra set of hubcaps theyd like to sell?? im looking for the ones that harborareaphil has on his 74,, let me know whats up homies
> *




dam there was a set on ebay just a couple weeks ago....but I didnt want to get caught up buying more stuff I didnt need when my 76 is so far apart......  


and theres plenty of space to park your trailer over here ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what up! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 19 2007, 11:03 PM~8351101
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i'd be embarrassed
> *




just open your hood....


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 16 2007, 06:49 PM~8322443
> *Anytime Homie, Glad to meet you at Pomona Homie and again much respect and props on a beautiful Glass.
> *


same to you homie :biggrin: its nice to but a face to that claen g house


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jul 19 2007, 11:45 PM~8351260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Coast? whats the stat on the 'House??


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(ferns213 @ Jul 18 2007, 10:11 AM) *
SO WHATS UP GLASSHOUSE ROO CALL

1.ME
2.NORCAL75
3.harborareaPhil
4.Mr.74
5.76 GLASSHOUSE
6.STRAY 76
WHO ELSE?????



> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Jul 19 2007, 08:06 AM~8343615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn everybody is going, i'm going to try my hardest to have my Ride finished by that day, hopefully it'll be ready(crosses fingers)   *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

.......


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 20 2007, 09:42 AM~8352610
> *QUOTE(ferns213 @ Jul 18 2007, 10:11 AM) *
> SO WHATS UP GLASSHOUSE ROO CALL
> 
> ...


Whats craccin homie, We should try after this to set up another glasshouse gathering on New years!
I know a few Houses that will be done by then,plus there will be room for us to get all the cars together at the stadium in Long beach to take a bad ass pic!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 20 2007, 11:01 AM~8353037
> *Whats craccin homie, We should try after this to set up another glasshouse gathering on New years!
> I know a few Houses that will be done by then,plus there will be room for us to get all the cars together at the stadium in Long beach to take a bad ass pic!
> *


*
Hell yea Homie, if my Ride is not done by this picnic, for sure it will be half way done by new years :biggrin:  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

KOO SMURF EY IF YOU CAR AINT DONE JUST SHOW UP ANYWAYS TO KICK IT

THE LIST

1.ME
2.NORCAL75
3.harborareaPhil
4.Mr.74
5.76 GLASSHOUSE
6.STRAY 52
7.
8.

WHO ELSE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 20 2007, 11:17 AM~8353134
> *KOO SMURF EY IF YOU CAR AINT DONE JUST SHOW UP ANYWAYS TO KICK IT
> 
> THE LIST
> ...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 20 2007, 01:17 PM~8353134
> *KOO SMURF EY IF YOU CAR AINT DONE JUST SHOW UP ANYWAYS TO KICK IT
> 
> THE LIST
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

if i was closer and closer to finishing id be there :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

hahahah yo tat76 when you moving to la


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 20 2007, 02:48 PM~8354935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope this guy dont have the stock rear-end with the skirts on :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 20 2007, 04:05 PM~8354260
> *hahahah yo tat76 when you moving to la
> *


couple of years.  wish it was sooner, but thats life.


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 20 2007, 04:36 PM~8355229
> *couple of years.    wish it was sooner, but thats life.
> *



OH I THOUT YOU WERE MOVING OUT HERE SOON


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 20 2007, 02:48 PM~8354935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic you dont see to many pics of houses hopin or 3 wheelin so if anyojes got any kickin around post em up :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

OKAY FAMILY....WOULD ANYONE WANT THEIR QUARTER WINDOW MOULDINGS IN STAINLESS? IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE THAT WOULD HAVE THIS MATERIAL IN STAINLESS. MUCH BETTER THAN THAT PLASTIC CRAP THAT MELTS IN THE SUN. ANYONE LET ME KNOW!!! SOMETHING LIKE THIS BUT STAINLESS............


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 21 2007, 01:40 PM~8359614
> *OKAY FAMILY....WOULD ANYONE WANT THEIR QUARTER WINDOW MOULDINGS IN STAINLESS? IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE THAT WOULD HAVE THIS MATERIAL IN STAINLESS. MUCH BETTER THAN THAT PLASTIC CRAP THAT MELTS IN THE SUN. ANYONE LET ME KNOW!!! SOMETHING LIKE THIS BUT STAINLESS............
> 
> 
> ...


youre making them?? how do they look?? im trying to find me a set.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 19 2007, 11:50 PM~8351271
> *just open your hood....
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 21 2007, 01:40 PM~8359614
> *OKAY FAMILY....WOULD ANYONE WANT THEIR QUARTER WINDOW MOULDINGS IN STAINLESS? IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE THAT WOULD HAVE THIS MATERIAL IN STAINLESS. MUCH BETTER THAN THAT PLASTIC CRAP THAT MELTS IN THE SUN. ANYONE LET ME KNOW!!! SOMETHING LIKE THIS BUT STAINLESS............
> 
> 
> ...



i would like to kno this as well, hell i would settle for plastic


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 21 2007, 03:46 PM~8360091
> *i would like to kno this as well, hell i would settle for plastic
> *


TRY TIMLOK.COM BUT THEY WILL REFER YOU TO A VENDOR THAT SELLS IT BY THE FOOT INSTEAD OF A 200 FT ROLL  7/16 IS WHAT YOU NEED.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

site dosent work :uh: i guess it dosent come chromed?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Sorry I spelled it wrong---TRIMLOK.COM


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 20 2007, 02:48 PM~8354935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool pic


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 21 2007, 02:40 PM~8359614
> *OKAY FAMILY....WOULD ANYONE WANT THEIR QUARTER WINDOW MOULDINGS IN STAINLESS? IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE THAT WOULD HAVE THIS MATERIAL IN STAINLESS. MUCH BETTER THAN THAT PLASTIC CRAP THAT MELTS IN THE SUN. ANYONE LET ME KNOW!!! SOMETHING LIKE THIS BUT STAINLESS............
> 
> 
> ...


*Hell yea Dog, hook it up.  *


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

SOMEBODY OUT THERE IS GOTTA MAKE THIS STUFF IN STAINLESS!!!! EVEN IF I HAVE TO BEND IT MYSELF.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I KNOW FERN213 WAS TALKING ABOUT IT TOO. WASSUP FERN WITH THAT?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

stray told me one time he knew someone who could make some?.....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

someone is making them, but not out of stainless. some of the Lifestyle guys have them, they are the ones who told me about them, im just gonna let my homie get some made for me, when i need them.


im a long way off from needing them, so i havent really worried about it, i figured when the time comes, i will get them.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 21 2007, 12:47 PM~8358702
> *OH I THOUT YOU WERE MOVING OUT HERE SOON
> *


well, it wont be this year, thats for sure. its already decided that i am moving, its just a matter of time, money and health right now. i need major surgery to correct a problem with my right foot. until that happens, im not able to get around on foot very good.

it will all work out, its just a matter of time.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 22 2007, 12:43 PM~8364224
> *someone is making them, but not out of stainless. some of the Lifestyle guys have them, they are the ones who told me about them, im just gonna let my homie get some made for me, when i need them.
> im a long way off from needing them, so i havent really worried about it, i figured when the time comes, i will get them.
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 22 2007, 12:43 PM~8364224
> *someone is making them, but not out of stainless. some of the Lifestyle guys have them, they are the ones who told me about them, im just gonna let my homie get some made for me, when i need them.
> im a long way off from needing them, so i havent really worried about it, i figured when the time comes, i will get them.
> *


so does that mean that we can get our hands on em? or is it a strictly lifestyle hookup only?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 22 2007, 01:42 PM~8364569
> *so does that mean that we can get our hands on em? or is it a strictly lifestyle hookup only?
> *



hopefully it will be a 'glasshouse hookup' :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jul 19 2007, 09:30 AM~8344470
> *thanks bro, I live 15 min from the show ur more than welcome to stay @ my house if u dont know nobody out here
> *


thanks homie 
hot ass hell at the show great meeting you ill be hitting you up 
on that chrome real soon much props on a bad ass car








my fat ass talking to WALT CUSTOMS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

HERES ONE OF MINE FROM THE SHOW
















AT THE TRUCK STOP BEFORE PHOENIX


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 22 2007, 11:31 AM~8363808
> *stray told me one time he knew someone who could make some?.....
> 
> *


thats right


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

whats up cabron


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ol skoo


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 23 2007, 07:03 AM~8369439
> *thats right
> *




:0


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 21 2007, 02:42 PM~8359836
> *:roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


i need them too :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 for sale on ebay.....10,000 og miles.....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 23 2007, 09:57 PM~8371797
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



dayum that ride is tight :worship: 

color combo of my old 4dr with options of my landau - N I C E !


and I think I know who that ride belongs to... price should be steep though with that milage :0


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guya im just wondering is there any easy way to remove the bumper strips? and also anyone know where i can get the bolts that you see once u removed them chrome? id rather not deal with the chromers here and the bumper its self is in pritty good shape


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

heat from the inside of the bumper and it just pulls off


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

great thanks

also does anyone know how too get the handle off of the seats that releases the larch to go forward i took out the screw but it dident seem to do anything then i tryed turning it and pulling it but nothing


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SMURF, payfred, *CHOPPER 76*

*Q-vo pinche Chopper ni me ablastes. :uh:  *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

74 caprice and 75 impala








anyone wanna pick up another project cheap??(the white one isnt for sale)


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 23 2007, 08:18 PM~8375178
> *great thanks
> 
> also does anyone know how too get the handle off of the seats that releases the larch to go forward i took out the screw but it dident seem to do anything then i tryed turning it and pulling it but nothing
> *


lol i just had to do it to mine. i thought it was stuck permanently, it took a while but itll come out, gotta wiggle that shit. lol


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 23 2007, 10:00 PM~8376327
> *74 caprice and 75 impala
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 23 2007, 10:19 PM~8376465
> *how much
> *


for which one?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice to meet you too.  
Just let me know i'll be more than glad to help my Glasshouse Homies!!  





> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 23 2007, 01:00 AM~8368650
> *thanks homie
> hot ass hell at the show great meeting you ill be hitting you up
> on that chrome real soon much props on a bad ass car
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 23 2007, 10:22 PM~8376480
> *for which one?
> *


eather one


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

my homies car from my club out of houston tx


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 24 2007, 10:47 AM~8379293
> *my homies car from my club out of houston tx
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NICE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

i'd paint the side moldings blue to match the interior....very nice car .... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 24 2007, 01:49 PM~8380238
> * i'd paint the side moldings blue to match the interior....very nice car .... :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I SAW IT IN HOUSTON....REALLY NICE!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 24 2007, 01:29 PM~8380553
> *YEAH I SAW IT IN HOUSTON....REALLY NICE!
> *



makes me wanna go out in the garage and work on mine..... :biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 19 2007, 12:43 AM~8342278
> *
> *


Im back in the house, glasshouse that is, Hopefully this 63 i have will sell soon so i can get back to more important things in life, MY 76 IS NUMBER ONE, im 85% complete.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*HERE IS A TASTE OF ME GETTING READY FOR HOUSTON.*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 24 2007, 01:57 PM~8380711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that your tool box? :biggrin: 


my homie just got a black nascar snap on one....fucking crazy shit...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 25 2007, 02:33 AM~8385435
> *is that your tool box? :biggrin:
> my homie just got a black nascar snap on one....fucking crazy shit...
> *


YES SIR, MY PRIDE, JOY, AND FINANCIAL ANCHOR! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 25 2007, 12:05 PM~8388355
> *YES SIR, MY PRIDE, JOY, AND FINANCIAL ANCHOR! :biggrin:
> *



 the company i work for lets us have up to $5000 tool loan...interest free...they divide it by 3 years and take monthly payments....as soon as i pay my tools....i will be upgrading.... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: throw you house up in da air!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

seems the daily is getting way more attention than i thought...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 25 2007, 02:33 PM~8389018
> *:biggrin: throw you house up in da air!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*ONE FROM THE REAR END SWAP!*


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 25 2007, 04:33 AM~8385435
> *is that your tool box? :biggrin:
> my homie just got a black nascar snap on one....fucking crazy shit...
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Jul 25 2007, 01:05 PM~8388355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Can't deny the 74 of some well deserved TLC   *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 25 2007, 02:23 PM~8389416
> *:barf:
> *




I feel ya on that......fucker traded in his brand new box like dirtys(minus the top and side box) with 7k for a used box.....


with less drawer space..... :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 25 2007, 03:33 PM~8389882
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



dam coast.......like that.....that fast.....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

just for now. need to do the body work and repaint the car... oh and pput the sunroof in. :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 25 2007, 06:54 PM~8391322
> *just for now. need to do the body work and repaint the car... oh and pput the sunroof in. :biggrin:
> *


you had everything reupholstered??


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

anyone remember who it was that could redo seat belts for 60usd? im wondering if thats for all the belts? if you see this please send me a pm,

interior should be done soon :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 25 2007, 06:54 PM~8391322
> *just for now. need to do the body work and repaint the car... oh and pput the sunroof in. :biggrin:
> *



 .....looks good homie....I want that little sunroof when you take it out.....just to hang in the garage...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Jul 25 2007, 05:10 PM~8390103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT DUDE FUCKED UP!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

I dont know if anyone has posted a link yet.

But my homie has his Glasshouse on ebay for sale. its probably one of the BEST all originals left in the country (or the world for that matter). 

on a scale of 1-10 my Glasshouse was an 8.5 when I bought it, this one here is a 12, lol.



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 26 2007, 09:15 AM~8395153
> *I dont know if anyone has posted a link yet.
> 
> But my homie has his Glasshouse on ebay for sale. its probably one of the BEST all originals left in the country (or the world for that matter).
> ...


*W :0 W!*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 25 2007, 09:30 PM~8392100
> *anyone remember who it was that could redo seat belts for  60usd? im wondering if thats for all the belts? if you see this please send me a pm,
> 
> interior should be done soon :biggrin:
> *



*No problem Homie, Glad i could help.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 26 2007, 08:15 AM~8395153
> *I dont know if anyone has posted a link yet.
> 
> But my homie has his Glasshouse on ebay for sale. its probably one of the BEST all originals left in the country (or the world for that matter).
> ...


posted some pics a couple pages back.....if i had the money....that would be parked in front of my house right now....  

just needs power windows...and a set of 72 spokes.... :cheesy: 

thats like a gift from god.....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 26 2007, 01:49 PM~8396372
> *posted some pics a couple pages back.....if i had the money....that would be parked in front of my house right now....
> 
> just needs power windows...and a set of 72 spokes.... :cheesy:
> ...


amen to that. its a gift from the glasshouse gods for sure.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

that ghouse is bad :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 25 2007, 07:54 PM~8391322
> *just for now. need to do the body work and repaint the car... oh and pput the sunroof in. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 26 2007, 11:19 AM~8396598
> *amen to that. its a gift from the glasshouse gods for sure.
> *




 .....thats the kind of new car i'd finance.... :biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

well everyone else was postinpics of there houess off the ground so here mine, might be in a million pieces and one a lil off the ground but still lol









heres a couple pics of my sill plates, compare the pass with the driver side, all polished up :biggrin: carpet should be here next week cant wait too get it all back togher, then iv got it running pritty good got a bad tick now thos since i adjusted the rockers so looks like i will be taking care of that tomorrow


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 26 2007, 12:58 PM~8397417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck me those looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> well everyone else was postinpics of there houess off the ground so here mine, might be in a million pieces and one a lil off the ground but still lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> > well everyone else was postinpics of there houess off the ground so here mine, might be in a million pieces and one a lil off the ground but still lol
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Jul 26 2007, 10:40 PM~8402193
> *Srapin'
> *



NICE


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

your crazy dawg, wires on your trailer....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3KRqiiWx8U


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT.....where is everybody.......


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 27 2007, 02:41 PM~8407764
> *
> TTT.....where is everybody.......
> *


workin dogg


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> > well everyone else was postinpics of there houess off the ground so here mine, might be in a million pieces and one a lil off the ground but still lol
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 27 2007, 05:01 PM~8409155
> *workin dogg
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$making the money for the GLASSHOUSE


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Whats wrong with this 74???????????? :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

im searching high and low for a set of hubcaps just like these,,,, pm me if anyone has a set :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 27 2007, 09:59 PM~8410832
> *im searching high and low for a set of hubcaps just like these,,,, pm me if anyone has a set :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: :0 ......man...i have a set.....only had 3 for a looonnng time.....finally found 1...had to pay.....$60...FOR IT......  



THEY WILL GO ON THE 76' WHENEVER I PUT IT TOGETHER.....


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 27 2007, 10:59 PM~8410832
> *im searching high and low for a set of hubcaps just like these,,,, pm me if anyone has a set :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I know of a set.I will ask about them and how much he wants next time I see him


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jul 27 2007, 10:44 AM~8405706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


every 1 said it wouldnt be safe but i drove 3 hours one way for a show last weekand didnt have one single problem at 70mph
there 15x6 with p195-65r 15 radial tires


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> Whats wrong with this 74???????????? :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

anyone ever install a carpet from trimparts? mine fits like crap anyone else have probs? ideas?


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's my POS. I've had it for 2 yrs and have'nt been able to do anything with it. Now, I'm getting the motivation from everyone on this thread.























































Needs a lot of work huh.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

if you ever wana sell them hit me up


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 28 2007, 12:07 AM~8411552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


only glasshouse i know that are "pos" are ones spelled with "d".... thats a nice project


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 28 2007, 12:59 AM~8410832
> *im searching high and low for a set of hubcaps just like these,,,, pm me if anyone has a set :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


check ebay saw a set like that there


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jul 27 2007, 10:06 PM~8410427
> *Whats wrong with this 74???????????? :0
> 
> 
> ...


I'D ROLL IT!!!


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Jul 28 2007, 07:52 AM~8412248
> *check ebay saw a set like that there
> *



I went back on ebay, set going for $31.00 right now. as of right now 1 day left. check it out keyword 76 CAPRICE..........


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 28 2007, 09:07 AM~8411552
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dayum looks liek this wheel n tire combo has been on there for some time!


N I CE


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JFuckinP_@Jul 26 2007, 09:17 PM~8401981
> *Heres my house on the ground
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8SLpxh6etY
> *


 :worship:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 28 2007, 06:16 AM~8412270
> *I'D ROLL IT!!!
> *



ITS A PASS SIDE DRIVER CAR................... AND IT HAS MUD FLAPS :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 28 2007, 01:18 AM~8411611
> *if you ever wana sell them hit me up
> 
> 
> ...



OK SO I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH BRN2RIDELO HE SAID HE DOESNT WANT THE RIMS SO I'LL TAKE THEM :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 27 2007, 11:16 PM~8411273
> *anyone ever install a carpet from trimparts? mine fits like crap anyone else have probs? ideas?
> *


i got my carpet kit from calssic industries. im really happy with the way it came out. really easy to install. they give you excess material on the sides, just be careful that you dont cut it too short or the sill plates wont grab onto it.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Jul 28 2007, 04:52 AM~8412248
> *check ebay saw a set like that there
> *


im bidding on them, thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 28 2007, 12:07 AM~8411552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


doesnt look too bad, whats wrong with it??


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 28 2007, 01:18 AM~8411611
> *if you ever wana sell them hit me up
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL TAKE 3RD DIBS :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*HERE ARE A FEW PICS FROM LAST WEEKEND. MY TOPIC WILL BE UPDATED SOON AS WELL!*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

76 WITH T-TOPS ON EBAY

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...r%20/%3EmeZWDVW


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 28 2007, 09:35 AM~8413107
> *OK SO I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH BRN2RIDELO HE SAID HE DOESNT WANT THE RIMS SO I'LL TAKE THEM :biggrin:
> *


Sorry felas. But I'm gonna keep these for a while. Don't worry though, if I do decide to get rid of them I'll post it here first. :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats dirty.....car is looking real nice.....  



:uh: oh....and i'll take 4th dibs on those tru-rays..... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 28 2007, 10:06 AM~8413274
> *im bidding on them, thanks! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 28 2007, 12:07 AM~8411552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a clean project don't worry everytime I need motivation i just look at pics int the fest and that keeps me going.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 28 2007, 10:04 AM~8413259
> *i got my carpet kit from calssic industries. im really happy with the way it came out. really easy to install. they give you excess material on the sides, just be careful that you dont cut it too short or the sill plates wont grab onto it.
> *



hmm sounds realy similer to mine but i think it might be a manufactoring error, mines also missing the heel pad so its hard to figure out what way it goes, since the carpets relaxed again its fitting a bit better, but fits like crap around the back floor pans  heres a couple pics










bad pic but you can see how it sorta wants to fold over and not fit right in the rear pan









sucks cuz its not like i only gotta wait a couple days it more like a couple weeks huge set back


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 28 2007, 01:11 PM~8413867
> * congrats dirty.....car is looking real nice.....
> :uh: oh....and i'll take 4th dibs on those tru-rays..... :biggrin:
> *


THANKS :cheesy:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 26 2007, 03:20 PM~8397078
> * .....thats the kind of new car i'd finance.... :biggrin:
> *


thats the ONLY car i would finance.

i always say that financing a car is for women. if i cant pay cash for it, its not worth having. i paid almost 9000 bux for my glasshouse, handed the old guy cash money and drove away. i will NEVER finance a car, i leave that up to the shit my wife drives, lol.

if i wasnt going through the health problems i am right now i would go get a loan and buy that 76 Caprice from my homie (even though I dont like the white interior). I would have bought it before he put it on ebay, lol, he called to ask me if I wanted it, but I dont want to go get a loan right now with the situation I am in with my health and working on starting a business. 

BUT, IF THE CONDITIONS WERE RIGHT, I WOULD BE PAYING MONTHLY CAR PAYMENTS ON A BRAND NEW 76.  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 28 2007, 12:53 PM~8414028
> *hmm sounds realy similer to mine but i think it might be a manufactoring error, mines also missing the heel pad so its hard to figure out what way it goes, since the carpets relaxed again its fitting a bit better, but fits like crap around the back floor pans  heres a couple pics
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm... mine was the 2 piece carpet kit. mine has the heel pad and the little hole for the headlight dimmer. it also took alittle tweaking to get my rear floor pan sections to fit right, but it wasnt folding over like yours. 

have u tried using a steamer(u can use an iron) to make it more pliable?? mine came with instructions on how to steam it, but i just left it in the sun for about an hour and had the same effect.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

ya i personaly think they messed up, i should have a heel pad and im pritty sure it should be in 2 pieces like the og one


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Jul 27 2007, 06:08 PM~8409225
> *Thats some cool shit. what are you using to get those white sparks? Titanium drag blocks???????? looking to drag the rear bumper on my 76
> *


yeah thats titanium


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 28 2007, 03:48 PM~8414772
> *hmmm... mine was  the 2 piece carpet kit. mine has the heel pad and the little hole for the headlight dimmer. it also took alittle tweaking to get my rear floor pan sections to fit right, but it wasnt folding over like yours.
> 
> have u tried using a steamer(u can use an iron) to make it more pliable?? mine came with instructions on how to steam it, but i just left it in the sun for about an hour and had the same effect.
> *


my homie used to spray some water with a bottle and set it out.....in the sun.....some spray adhesive wouldnt hurt either... :biggrin: im sure our glasshouse interior expert 76 glass would have some tricks.... he may share


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 28 2007, 10:08 AM~8413284
> *doesnt look too bad, whats wrong with it??
> *


Paint and body. Interior,new hydros, need to drain the old gas from the tank and put some fresh gass in. It's been sitting for about 12+ yrs.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 28 2007, 11:27 PM~8417259
> *Paint and body. Interior,new hydros, need to drain the old gas from the tank and put some fresh gass in. It's been sitting for about 12+ yrs.
> *


just a walk in the park homie


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

the carpet you have is a custom color for your car and it is a pile carpet the original two piece carp is loop carpet when you order two piece carpet they come with a heel pad on them if you want a heel pad just go to your loco upholster store and see if tey have that color if not you can die it the color you want and for the getting the carpet to fit right you need to start from the front and work it to the back and you will need a steamer to get the carpet to lay as you gule it down the sun will not help and a iron will melt the carpet after you finsh guleing it you will need to trim around all the edges and make sure you leave the carpet hang over enough on the doors for the spill plates to hold the carpet


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 29 2007, 12:05 AM~8417456
> *the carpet you have is a custom color for your car and it is a pile carpet the original two piece carp is loop carpet  when you order two piece carpet they come with a heel pad on them if you want a heel pad just go to your loco upholster store and see if tey have that color if not you can die it the color you want and for the getting the carpet to fit right you need to start from the front and work it to the back and you will need a steamer to get the carpet to lay as you gule it down the sun will not help and a iron will melt the carpet after you finsh guleing it you will need to trim around all the edges and make sure you leave the carpet hang over enough on the doors for the spill plates to hold the carpet
> *


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JFuckinP_@Jul 29 2007, 12:07 AM~8416363
> *yeah thats titanium
> *



thought so, thanks. must of watched that vid 5 times. still cool :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

NEED SOME HELP:
LOOKIN FOR SOME SMALL PARTS FOR MY 75

I NEED THE TWO REAR SIDE MARKER LITES
@
THE TWO FRONT END MOLDINGS THAT GO DOWN THE
SIDES OF THE GRILL FROM A 76 FRONT END, NOT A 75

HIT ME UP 818-335-2292 RAY
OR 
PM
THANKS


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jul 29 2007, 12:05 AM~8417456
> *the carpet you have is a custom color for your car and it is a pile carpet the original two piece carp is loop carpet  when you order two piece carpet they come with a heel pad on them if you want a heel pad just go to your loco upholster store and see if tey have that color if not you can die it the color you want and for the getting the carpet to fit right you need to start from the front and work it to the back and you will need a steamer to get the carpet to lay as you gule it down the sun will not help and a iron will melt the carpet after you finsh guleing it you will need to trim around all the edges and make sure you leave the carpet hang over enough on the doors for the spill plates to hold the carpet
> *


thanks for the help homie, ii dont know if steam would help, and non the less they messed up cuz it was supposed to come with a heel pad, i will mess with it a bit more, its just the back floor pans where it wants too fold over and i dont wanna make any cuts if they want me to send it back lol


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 29 2007, 11:15 AM~8419351
> *thanks for the help homie, ii dont know if steam would help, and non the less they messed up cuz it was supposed to come with a heel pad, i will mess with it a bit more, its just the back floor pans where it wants too fold over and i dont wanna make any cuts if they want me to send it back lol
> *



you have to use steam to make the back of the carpet soft and bend the way you want it i use steam all the time when i do carpet job evean if i buy or make it my self


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 29 2007, 12:52 AM~8417667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Color :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 29 2007, 07:41 PM~8421669
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 29 2007, 10:41 PM~8421669
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking that bracket nicely done.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Alot more machineing than what you think. The side peices that attach to to the color bar were 4 hrs. Its looks better than what i thought it was going to. Mr Hardline did all the machine work and designed it..


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 30 2007, 08:16 AM~8424181
> *Alot more machineing than what you think.  The side peices that attach to to the color bar were 4 hrs.  Its looks better than what i thought it was going to.  Mr Hardline did all the machine work and designed it..
> *


Sure was worth it it look's great :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

just wrong era.....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

mine...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 30 2007, 01:17 PM~8426320
> *just wrong era.....
> *


I know, but my father had one in his 65 GTO when I was a kid. I always wanted one, I got one, this is the car it went in :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 30 2007, 02:47 PM~8427131
> *mine...
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys im just wondering how those dash caps fit are they farly nice? i tryed to fix my dash and cover it in vynal but it dodent come out as good as i would like


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 30 2007, 04:31 PM~8428904
> *hey guys im just wondering how those dash caps fit are they farly nice? i tryed to fix my dash and cover it in vynal but it dodent come out as good as i would like
> *


*They fit great and look real good too.   *


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

NEED SOME HELP:
LOOKIN FOR SOME SMALL PARTS FOR MY 75

I NEED THE TWO REAR SIDE MARKER LITES
@
THE TWO FRONT END MOLDINGS THAT GO DOWN THE
SIDES OF THE GRILL FROM A 76 FRONT END, NOT A 75

HIT ME UP 818-335-2292 RAY
OR 
PM
THANKS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Jul 30 2007, 04:56 PM~8429092
> *NEED SOME HELP:
> LOOKIN FOR SOME SMALL PARTS FOR MY 75
> 
> ...


*Hit up the Homie 76 GLASSHOUSE on PM i was at his house and saw a few pieces of the front 76 clip.  Or hit up TJONES on here he always has alot of 74-76 caprice/impala parts.  *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 30 2007, 03:39 PM~8428961
> *They fit great and look real good too.
> *


thanks smurf guess its another thing on my list lol


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 30 2007, 04:28 PM~8429351
> *Hit up the Homie 76 GLASSHOUSE on PM i was at his house and saw a few pieces of the front 76 clip.   Or hit up TJONES on here he always has alot of 74-76 caprice/impala parts.
> *


good lookin out SMURF :worship: thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 30 2007, 02:11 PM~8427968
> *I know, but my father had one in his 65 GTO when I was a kid.  I always wanted one, I got one, this is the car it went in  :biggrin:
> *



its all good.....we all like things for different reasons....  


I have an og 70s aftermarket tissue dispenser in my 74 ..... but thats something you need all the time....family vehicle..... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HEY H.A.P. POST UP THE 44!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

heres alittle update on the 74 caprice,, benn working on it little by little. 

i put all new front brakes,rotors,bearing and seals. new shocks all the way around. 
i tore the vinyl off, sanded al the glue crap off and rattle canned the top.








thanks to MR74 for getting the bumper fillers for me  








and the almighty rust!! :angry: this is the ONLY part of the car that needs any real body work. (( anyone have a patch panel??))









next on the to-do list..rear brakes, upper ball joints and control arm bushings ((both sides)) and a tranny flush. 

i also scored the hubcaps i was looking for on ebay for the 74  thanks for the heads up fellas! got'em cheap too!! i have a set of brand new tires that i will be mounting on some stock steelies.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Ill take 3K FIRM for this. NOTHING MISSING. Its an Impala but upgraded to a caprice model. Got ALL the mouldings front to back and the skirts. All it needs is paint,chrome and wires. Interior is redone in all black top to bottom. IM NOT PARTING OUT SO DONT ASK!!! Im selling the car as a whole. Will post more pics tomorrow... Runs like a champ too; I bought in Phoenix AZ and drove it 6 hours back to L.A. 562-682-3985--Jose--ANYTIME!
(SORRY GH FAMILY,money is getting tight and I gotta let it go..... gotta pay some bills off


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 30 2007, 10:03 PM~8432931
> *Ill take 3K FIRM for this. NOTHING MISSING. Its an Impala but upgraded to a caprice model. Got ALL the mouldings front to back and the skirts. All it needs is paint,chrome and wires. Interior is redone in all black top to bottom. IM NOT PARTING OUT SO DONT ASK!!! Im selling the car as a whole.  Will post more pics tomorrow... Runs like a champ too; I bought in Phoenix AZ and drove it 6 hours back to L.A.  562-682-3985--Jose--ANYTIME!
> (SORRY GH FAMILY,money is getting tight and I gotta let it go.....  gotta pay some bills off
> 
> ...


good luck with the sale thinkin about selleing mine as well
i feel ya on them bills dont know when that repo-mans gonna come knocking


----------



## curlymoe (Jan 2, 2006)

Here's a 76 my brother found for me
















It was one of those once in a lifetime finds. And it's a future LIFESTYLE car!!!!!


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

you got a good deal homie good luck on the build :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curlymoe_@Jul 30 2007, 11:54 PM~8433507
> *Here's a 76 my brother found for me and I paid $100 for it
> It was one of those once in a lifetime finds. And it's a future LIFESTYLE car!!!!!
> *


You are lucky......     Envious     


But the best part is it will be super tight one day :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## curlymoe (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 30 2007, 10:39 PM~8433809
> *you got a good deal homie good luck on the build :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## curlymoe (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jul 30 2007, 10:43 PM~8433835
> *You are lucky......         Envious
> But the best part is it will be super tight one day :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Bro.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 30 2007, 11:03 PM~8432931
> *Ill take 3K FIRM for this. NOTHING MISSING. Its an Impala but upgraded to a caprice model. Got ALL the mouldings front to back and the skirts. All it needs is paint,chrome and wires. Interior is redone in all black top to bottom. IM NOT PARTING OUT SO DONT ASK!!! Im selling the car as a whole.  Will post more pics tomorrow... Runs like a champ too; I bought in Phoenix AZ and drove it 6 hours back to L.A.  562-682-3985--Jose--ANYTIME!
> (SORRY GH FAMILY,money is getting tight and I gotta let it go.....  gotta pay some bills off
> 
> ...



*Sorry to hear about you selling it Homie, i know you had big plans for it but some things come first than others. 
Best of luck and hope you get what you want for it and helps you fix your Bills situation  . Stay up Dog.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curlymoe_@Jul 30 2007, 11:54 PM~8433507
> *Here's a 76 my brother found for me
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice find, the rear corner bumper fillers alone where a great come up :biggrin:  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NICE......


----------



## curlymoe (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 31 2007, 08:20 AM~8435709
> *Nice find, the rear corner bumper fillers alone where a great come up :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. He just happen to see it on a flatbed truck while driving in Nevada. I have heard the bumper fillers are hard to find.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SUM PICS I HAD


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 31 2007, 02:29 PM~8438367
> *SUM PICS I HAD
> 
> *


I MEMBER DAT DAY :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 30 2007, 10:03 PM~8432931
> *Ill take 3K FIRM for this. NOTHING MISSING. Its an Impala but upgraded to a caprice model. Got ALL the mouldings front to back and the skirts. All it needs is paint,chrome and wires. Interior is redone in all black top to bottom. IM NOT PARTING OUT SO DONT ASK!!! Im selling the car as a whole.  Will post more pics tomorrow... Runs like a champ too; I bought in Phoenix AZ and drove it 6 hours back to L.A.  562-682-3985--Jose--ANYTIME!
> (SORRY GH FAMILY,money is getting tight and I gotta let it go.....  gotta pay some bills off
> 
> ...


PICS OF INTERIOR? MORE PICS?

IS IT '76? 

I MIGHT KNOW SOMEBODY INTERESTED :biggrin: STAY UP


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> PICS OF INTERIOR? MORE PICS?
> 
> IS IT '76?
> 
> ...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

LOOK OUT FOR THEM PALM TREES, FULL CUSTOM GLASSHOUSE DEBUT COMING REAL SOON!!!!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Jul 31 2007, 09:45 PM~8442832
> *LOOK OUT FOR THEM PALM TREES, FULL CUSTOM GLASSHOUSE DEBUT COMING REAL SOON!!!!
> *


I heard that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

:biggrin: 

itz in the works...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Jun 27 2004, 02:36 AM~1976637
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


dual antennas?? never seen them on a 75/76 before... :happysad:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 2 2004, 01:47 AM~1995619
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUSSSSS UP


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 1 2007, 12:45 AM~8443678
> *dual antennas?? never seen them on a 75/76 before... :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nono: :nosad: 

not right.....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HUH


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

NEED SOME HELP:
LOOKIN FOR SOME SMALL PARTS FOR MY 75

I NEED THE TWO REAR SIDE MARKER LITES
@
THE TWO FRONT END MOLDINGS THAT GO DOWN THE
SIDES OF THE GRILL FROM A 76 FRONT END, NOT A 75

HIT ME UP 818-335-2292 RAY
OR 
PM
THANKS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

still need carpet and headliner plus seatbelts...and a nardi... in due time


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 29 2007, 09:32 PM~8422105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN! THAT'S PURE!  :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

just picked me up a raghouse

can someone tell me the spark plug firing diagram..350 2bbl

thanks


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

where is the best place to buy parts for the glasshouse? \\


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Aug 2 2007, 04:24 AM~8453482
> *where is the best place to buy parts for the glasshouse?  \\
> *


there is no _one_ place to go. unfortunately, there just isnt alot of reproduction parts out there. but, there ARE some places out there making parts for these cars.

you can get weatherstripping from:
Steele Rubber 1-800-544-8665
Soff Seal 1-800-426-0902 
trunk rubber from Metro 1-800-878-2237
windowfelts from Repops (clarke industries) 1-800-297-3767 (they might not sell to the public, but they can direct you to the right place to but the part you need)

bumper fillers from Replica Plastics 1-800-873-5871 (horrible fiberglass reproductions, but thats ALL there is for now)

headliners from Acme Headliners 1-800-949-6078 

carpet from ACC (auto custom carpet) 1-800-633-2358

dashtop covers from Accu-Form plastics. 1-800-344-3274

digital dashes from Dakota Digital 1-800-852-3228

outside door handles from GM (they still make them, go to your local dealer)

steering boxes from Remy Racing/M&M Knopf 1-800-790-7244

aluminum radiators from Griffin Radiators 1-800-722-3723

original radiators from US Radiator 323-826-0965

gas tanks from Quanta Products 410-658-5700

im working with a company now to get the fender skirt rubber reproduced. I have NOS samples that are being "sacrificed for the cause".

i am also working on a body mount kit, i already have one set of brand new ones. i got a complete set of NOS body bushings to compare the new ones too, so far they are correct, so that will be a part available soon.

all the suspension bushings and balljoints are available through Moog and ANY Moog dealer can get them.

power window motors and stuff like that are available from most parts stores.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Aug 2 2007, 12:26 AM~8453258
> *just picked me up a raghouse
> 
> can someone tell me the spark plug firing diagram..350 2bbl
> ...


its the same as any other Gm 350 out there homie...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 2 2007, 06:11 AM~8453953
> *there is no one place to go. unfortunately, there just isnt alot of reproduction parts out there. but, there ARE some places out there making parts for these cars.
> 
> you can get weatherstripping from:
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin: 

ttt


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 2 2007, 11:03 AM~8455415
> *:biggrin:
> 
> ttt
> *



YOU THE MAN 76


----------



## curlymoe (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 2 2007, 05:11 AM~8453953
> *there is no one place to go. unfortunately, there just isnt alot of reproduction parts out there. but, there ARE some places out there making parts for these cars.
> 
> you can get weatherstripping from:
> ...



Thanks for the info :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 2 2007, 10:44 AM~8455212
> *its the same as any other Gm 350 out there homie...
> *


damn thats simple, thanks homie..just steped up from a gbody :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*TTT
What's cracken Homies, hope everyone is coo..  

So i decided to start working on the tunnel issue since My Car is down for the count, i have a few pictures for you Guys as i go along trying to fix the drive shaft rubbing issue(not allowing me to Drive layed out). I'll post the few pictures i have so far, first thing in the morning and just to let you Guys know, the problem doesn't end after notching out the tunnel  You'll see what i mean tomorrow. 
I'm out, have to get My Little one ready for Bed.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 2 2007, 09:27 PM~8460209
> *TTT
> What's cracken Homies, hope everyone is coo..
> 
> ...


WHAT'S CRACKIN SMURF?
WHAT YOU MEAN THE HOUSE IS "DOWN FOR THE COUNT"? 
I CAN WAIT TO SEE THE TUNNEL PROGRESS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 2 2007, 08:27 PM~8460209
> *TTT
> What's cracken Homies, hope everyone is coo..
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 2 2007, 07:11 AM~8453953
> *there is no one place to go. unfortunately, there just isnt alot of reproduction parts out there. but, there ARE some places out there making parts for these cars.
> 
> you can get weatherstripping from:
> ...


WHAT'S UP TATTOO76. LITTLE OFF THE TOPIC BUT AN OG CAUSE JUST THE SAME BUT WHILE YOUR AT IT YOU THINK YOU CAN HAVE THE COMPANY REMANUFACTURE 75 TO 77 MONTE CARLO T TOP GASKET AND CAMEROS FROM 74 TO 79. T TOPS GASKETS ARE NON EXISTANT ON REPRODUCTION :yessad: IF MADE AGAIN MAYBE T TOP CONVERSIONS CAN MAKE A COME BACK ON GLASSHOUSES  :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Aug 2 2007, 11:11 AM~8455960
> *damn thats simple, thanks homie..just steped up from a gbody :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good luck with it and enjoy that ryde homie...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Aug 2 2007, 11:11 AM~8455960
> *damn thats simple, thanks homie..just steped up from a gbody :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


now your part of the biggest and best family thread on here.... post pics and keep us posted on the ryde homie...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 2 2007, 09:27 PM~8460209
> *TTT
> What's cracken Homies, hope everyone is coo..
> 
> ...



KEEP US POSTED


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 2 2007, 09:37 PM~8460325
> *WHAT'S CRACKIN SMURF?
> WHAT YOU MEAN THE HOUSE IS "DOWN FOR THE COUNT"?
> I CAN WAIT TO SEE THE TUNNEL PROGRESS! :thumbsup:
> *


*Nothing much Homie, just here trying to fix this problem.
Had to take care and change a couple of small things in it .
I'll post the pictures of what i have so far in a minute.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*So here we Go,

This was a previous shot i had taken from under the Car to show the driveshaft rubbing :uh: 

<img src=\'http://i18.tinypic.com/53enwyd.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

I drilled two small holes before and after the rubbing section so that i could measure it from inside the Car before i made any cuts. I then drew and figured out the section to be cut, i had thought that it was only going to be a small section but i ended up cutting a pretty nice sized section of it :uh: .This picture was after i had made the Cut.

<img src=\'http://i10.tinypic.com/4t5lb9l.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

This Shot is with the section i cut off and the car a little bit lower than stock.

<img src=\'http://i19.tinypic.com/4zbht88.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

This one is with the Car Laid out, here you can see how much the drive shaft comes through the tunnel. :uh: 

<img src=\'http://i15.tinypic.com/4vi6q95.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Here's a better shot,

<img src=\'http://i14.tinypic.com/5y0kz80.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

I put back the section of Sheet Metal that i cut out with the Car Laid out and it wont even sit even, it's raised about 1/4" inch right where it was rubbing, meaning that the rear weight of the Car was resting on the drive shaft there for not allowing the Car to move :uh: .

<img src=\'http://i18.tinypic.com/6b3xr9w.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i16.tinypic.com/4pmi8hi.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i15.tinypic.com/4lg4zh2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

And to top it all of, it doesn't end there. While i may have fixed the rubbing on the rear side of the drive shaft now it moved forward, right after the cut out i made :uh: , Here's what i'm talking about,

<img src=\'http://i9.tinypic.com/4q4i3xg.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

That is the rear suppport that runs under the Car for the back seats, it's probably about 1/2" to 3/4" thick, the good thing is that it's hollow and i think i can get away with notching the bottom of it from under the Car and aleaving the section inside the car intact. I don't think anybody is going to be jumping on my rear seat there for it should be strong enough.  

<img src=\'http://i12.tinypic.com/68bw9is.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

And this is where i'm at, i still need to go and buy some sheet metal to make the new tunnel, this was just a template out of a cardboard tube i had, you get the idea. I'll keep you Guys updated as i go along.

<img src=\'http://i17.tinypic.com/5xr83g9.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

P.S.
Don't mind the Ugly Drive Shaft, i can't get a new one untill i fix the Tunnel problem :biggrin:  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 3 2007, 12:30 PM~8464587
> *NICE JOB SMURF!* :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

What up Smurf.... I got the same problem on my 73 it sound bad when you drop it and your driving ..... Good Luck Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Aug 3 2007, 01:36 PM~8465062
> *What up Smurf.... I got the same problem on my 73 it sound bad when you drop it and your driving .....  Good Luck Homie  :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks Homie, are you running a stock rear end?*


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 3 2007, 11:49 AM~8465162
> *Thanks Homie, are you running a stock rear end?
> *



SURE AM... I like like what you did with the doors and adding the speakers ...Looks really clean


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 3 2007, 01:49 PM~8465162
> *Thanks Homie, are you running a stock rear end?
> *


Same here I got the same problem


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Aug 3 2007, 03:53 PM~8466058
> *SURE AM...  I like like what you did with the doors and adding the speakers ...Looks really clean
> *


*Thanks Homie, i really like how it came out too, haven't seen them done that way before in a Glasshouse. :biggrin: 

The reason why i ask about the rear end is because there's people that argue that we wouldn't be having this problem if we had only stuck with the stock rear end instead of making the switch to a cadillac/Caprice/Impala rear end to run skirts. Truthfully i can't see how sticking with the stock rearend would be any better with out any modifications to the tunnel, the shaft would still hit the rear tunnel. Unless you're running 14"s with some big ass balloon tires :biggrin: . I see alot of Glasshouses Laid out when they're parked, but i don't only want to lay mine out when i'm parked, Shit i want to drive it laid out   *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam smurf.....fred flintstone it....hope that fixs everything....


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

is it a stupid question, or is any of the glasshouse brethren going to portland this weekend for a lil uffin: :yes:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

One of the best 600 pages to read


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Aug 3 2007, 08:53 PM~8467847
> *One of the best 600 pages to read
> *


Straight up. Nice update pics Smurf


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 3 2007, 04:36 PM~8466397
> *I AM A FIRM BELIEVER IN SWAPING OUT THAT REAR END!!!*


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

75-76 glasshouse parts for sale :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ITS WEIRD HOW SUM HAVE THAT PROBLEM AND SOME DONT I HAVE MY REAR END "STOCK" AS LAYED AS CAN BE WITH THE REAR STROKES ALMOST BUSTING THREW THE REAR DASH AND I DRIVE IT LIKE THAT AND I HAVE NO TRUOBLE WHAT SO EVER


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

NEED SOME HELP:
LOOKIN FOR SOME SMALL PARTS FOR MY 75

I NEED THE TWO REAR SIDE MARKER LITES
@
THE TWO FRONT END MOLDINGS THAT GO DOWN THE
SIDES OF THE GRILL FROM A 76 FRONT END, NOT A 75

HIT ME UP 818-335-2292 RAY
OR 
PM
THANKS


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

this winter one of the things on my to-do list will be to take my car to kenny&leroy gonzalez (punch 84) and have them make me some METAL fillers. the ones available thru replica plastics are just flat out shitty. ill keep you guys posted on what the progress and cost will be once i get the car to them this october.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

71-76 CHEVY CAPRICE IMPALA parts,landau glass,skirts,hubcaps,on craigslist


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT

Got to chill with the homie smurf today, got to chop it up and talk about glasshouses...Good stuff dog!...thanks again for the grub


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 3 2007, 10:44 AM~8463813
> *now your part of the biggest and best family thread on here.... post pics and keep us posted on the ryde homie...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

just getting all the maintenence done to it, been sittin in agarage in baltimore for 10 years :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 4 2007, 09:54 PM~8473656
> *TTT
> 
> Got to chill with the homie smurf today, got to chop it up and talk about glasshouses...Good stuff dog!...thanks again for the grub
> *



:0 :0 ::....::...........


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 4 2007, 05:13 PM~8471858
> *this winter one of the things on my to-do list will be to take my car to kenny&leroy gonzalez (punch 84) and have them make me some METAL fillers. the ones available thru replica plastics are just flat out shitty. ill keep you guys posted on what the progress and cost will be once i get the car to them this october.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

600 pages!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 5 2007, 03:30 AM~8475005
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


gotta have them done right Dirty. :biggrin: im not happy at all with the fiberglass fillers that i have.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 5 2007, 10:13 AM~8475625
> *gotta have them done right Dirty. :biggrin:  im not happy at all with the fiberglass fillers that i have.
> *


I WANT THEM DONE TOO, LET ME KNOW HOW THEY TURN OUT.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*12,000th POST!*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 5 2007, 09:41 AM~8475785
> *I WANT THEM DONE TOO, LET ME KNOW HOW THEY TURN OUT.
> *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 2 2007, 11:27 PM~8460209
> *TTT
> What's cracken Homies, hope everyone is coo..
> 
> ...


*
is there not a way to change the pinion angle so that the input shaft of the rearend is pointing down keeping the driveshaft at a lower pitch??*


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 3 2007, 06:36 PM~8466397
> *Thanks Homie, i really like how it came out too, haven't seen them done that way before in a Glasshouse. :biggrin:
> 
> The reason why i ask about the rear end is because there's people that argue that we wouldn't be having this problem if we had only stuck with the stock rear end instead of making the switch to a cadillac/Caprice/Impala rear end to run skirts. Truthfully i can't see how sticking with the stock rearend would be any better with out any modifications to the tunnel, the shaft would still hit the rear tunnel. Unless you're running 14"s with some big ass balloon tires :biggrin: . I see alot of Glasshouses Laid out when they're parked, but i don't only want to lay mine out when i'm parked, Shit i want to drive it laid out
> *



some rear ends have the input shaft in different areas, hence the driveshaft will be at a lower or higher location.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 5 2007, 10:38 AM~8476018
> *is there not a way to change the pinion angle so that the input shaft of the rearend is pointing down keeping the driveshaft at a lower pitch??
> *


tattoo, wouldnt that cause binding in the rear joints tho?? ( it looks like it would in smurfs case)it would defeat the purpose if it did, since hes trying to roll the car will its fully laid out.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 5 2007, 01:46 PM~8476048
> *tattoo, wouldnt that cause binding in the rear joints tho?? ( it looks like it would in smurfs case)it would defeat the purpose if it did, since hes trying to roll the car will its fully laid out.
> *


it wouldnt cause any binding unless its a serious amount of pinion angle. 


GM's are setup with pinion angle anyway because the roller bearings in the driveline always have to be spinning. GM uses the pinion angle to achieve that, so since there isnt any side to side angles (like other car makers use to keep the roller bearings moving) there isnt going to be a problem.


very harsh pinion angles will cause problems, but im not talking about doing anything severe. just a few degrees down from what is there now.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

sup yall, i need some help.. i was changing my spark plugs and wires.. 75 rag with a 350

1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2

heres a pic of how i connected it to fire,,.. but it aint working.. anyone have an idea why..HELPP..


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Did you make sure your engine and distributor were on TDC when you started out?

You may find that your distributor is 180 out which will sound as if it will go but it wont.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Aug 5 2007, 11:20 AM~8476229
> *sup yall, i need some help.. i was changing my spark plugs and wires.. 75 rag with a 350
> 
> 1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2
> ...



if thats all you changed you shouldeb, check for spark on number one, i dont real like that diagram you posted as the distrib is weird, number one on the cap is roughly pointing to the front, drivers side of the block, here is a site that i found very usfull and easy to fallow

http://www.boxwrench.net/specs/chevy_sb.htm

make sure you got the power wire to the distrib hooked up as well


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks homie, i like ur diagram better.. one question tho, so which one would be the #1 on the cap??


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

if your looking at the distrib from the drivers side... its the second one from where you plug in the power wire too the cap. number one is facing the front, somewhat pointing towards the front drivers side of the engine block


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 5 2007, 05:02 PM~8477762
> *if your looking at the distrib from the drivers side... its the second one from where you plug in the power wire too the cap. number one is facing the front, somewhat pointing towards the front drivers side of the engine block
> *



ok, im doing that right now.. and the second one the the power wire plug would be the #2 in the diagram i posted abovee??? right???


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

well if your lookin at it from the drivers side... the one before 1... going clockwise.. is 2, the next one after 1 to fire is 8... 
so its like 1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2 

so 1 is the first to fire then 8 and so on hopefully this helps ya


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 5 2007, 05:30 PM~8477915
> *well if your lookin at it from the drivers side... the one before 1... going clockwise.. is 2, the next one after 1 to fire is 8...
> so its like 1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2
> 
> ...


k i got that down... but im sayin in the diagram that i posted above.. the #2 in the diagram would actually be the 1, by what ur saying and the 7 ( in the diagram)would actually be the 2..???

u get me


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

im sayin that cause the power connect.. is in between the 5 and 7 ( in the diagram..so that would make the #2 (in the diagram) actually the #1??


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

ya exactly in ur diagram it 1 would accually be 2


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE, IMA HOOK THEM UP


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

it started,, but there was a pop ????


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

backfire, would that mean they aint hooked up correctly?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Aug 5 2007, 05:33 PM~8478275
> *backfire, would that mean they aint hooked up correctly?
> *


yeah man check the rest of the wires. you might have one or two that are swicthed up.  youre almost there


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

aight i checked it again, and its rightt..well atleast to what u told me..

here, i drew a diagram of how i have it hooked up.
let me know if its right


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 3 2007, 12:30 PM~8464587
> *So here we Go,
> 
> This was a previous shot i had taken from under the Car to show the driveshaft rubbing :uh:
> ...


Have you thought about getting a driveshaft made that was a smaller diameter so that you would have more room. It looks like you extended the upper trailing arms because the pinion is pointing up when stock they don't, they point down when you go that low. If you drop the upper trailing arm mounts down a couple of inches and make the uppers stock length the suspension will work much better and the pinion angle will be better up and down.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

where can i get a colored VErt top??


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 4 2007, 10:54 PM~8473656
> *TTT
> 
> Got to chill with the homie smurf today, got to chop it up and talk about glasshouses...Good stuff dog!...thanks again for the grub
> *


*Anytime Homie. Thanks for going to those spots with me.   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 5 2007, 11:38 AM~8476018
> *is there not a way to change the pinion angle so that the input shaft of the rearend is pointing down keeping the driveshaft at a lower pitch??
> *


*X2. That's all i'm trying to do, go a few degrees down.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ANY NEW PICS SMURF


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 5 2007, 11:46 AM~8476048
> *tattoo, wouldnt that cause binding in the rear joints tho?? ( it looks like it would in smurfs case)it would defeat the purpose if it did, since hes trying to roll the car will its fully laid out.
> *


*Stock rear uppers and Lowers Homie none of them are extended, don't need to do any of that with 12" cylinders  . Drop mounts won't do anything for me but allow me to lock up higher. Trust me i've checked all possibilities, the only thing i see working is extending the lowers, not alot to where my tires aren't in the center of the wheel well but some. As far as the Drive shaft goes, i'm getting a slip yoke one made for my Car in a smaller diameter, but can't do it until i fix the pinion angle problem, also the slip will be a 2 piece and not have all the joints on the rear like our stock ones.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 6 2007, 10:57 AM~8483637
> *ANY NEW PICS SMURF
> *


*Didn't have time to take some Homie, working inside the car and it was hot ass fuck i was exhausted and didn't even remember to snap some pictures :uh: Sorry.*


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

MY HOMIE BOXERS GLASS HOUSE


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

NICE 74'


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 6 2007, 12:50 PM~8485046
> *NICE 74'
> *


75


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kushman_@Aug 6 2007, 01:40 PM~8484955
> *MY HOMIE BOXERS GLASS HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


*
Boxers Car is very Clean saw it at Pomona a few weeks ago, pictures don't do it justice :thumbsup:  *


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

looking good homie


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 6 2007, 01:50 PM~8485629
> *
> Boxers Car is very Clean saw it at Pomona a few weeks ago, pictures don't do it justice  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 IT LOOKS TIGHT IN PERSON :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 6 2007, 01:50 PM~8485629
> *
> Boxers Car is very Clean saw it at Pomona a few weeks ago, pictures don't do it justice  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up smurf hows the g house coming along


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 6 2007, 02:12 PM~8485801
> *X2 IT LOOKS TIGHT IN PERSON :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Aug 6 2007, 03:13 PM~8485808
> *whats up smurf hows the g house coming along
> *


*What's up Homie, it's coming along, slowly but surely. I have some small issues to take care off in it, but should be done soon.*


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kushman_@Aug 6 2007, 03:41 PM~8484971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 6 2007, 03:39 PM~8486461
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice pic   uffin: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

thats what my front end would look like if i would of kept it
but me personaly im not a big fan of that front end


your car looks good though keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 6 2007, 03:06 PM~8486153
> *What's up Homie, it's coming along, slowly but surely. I have some small issues to take care off in it, but should be done soon.
> *


thats right hopefully i get to see it soon at one of the shows. uffin:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 6 2007, 04:32 PM~8486991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## ryder (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ryder (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ryder (Jul 29, 2007)

http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x270/je...current=eee.jpg


----------



## ryder (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

^^ those graffics are a little too crazy, but to each their own


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J U W_@Aug 6 2007, 09:58 PM~8490061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  is that on the 10 fwy?


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J U W_@Aug 6 2007, 09:58 PM~8490061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Boxers ride is clean seen it in person couple times over at Fontana & Pomona.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ready for surgery.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 6 2007, 11:05 AM~8483697
> *Stock rear uppers and Lowers Homie none of them are extended, don't need to do any of that with 12" cylinders  . Drop mounts won't do anything for me but allow me to lock up higher. Trust me i've checked all possibilities, the only thing i see working is extending the lowers, not alot to where my tires aren't in the center of the wheel well but some. As far as the Drive shaft goes, i'm getting a slip yoke one made for my Car in a smaller diameter, but can't do it until i fix the pinion angle problem, also the slip will be a 2 piece and not have all the joints on the rear like our stock ones.
> *


Extending the lowers will make it better when it is layed, but it will make it worse when it is locked up. By dropping the top mounts you change how fast the pinion angle changes, it is slower which helps the whole range of motion. I have been doing this for years and it works. My avitar is my car in 1995 with 13X7's and I could hit the side frame rails on the ground without and rubbing from the driveshaft, all the suspension was stock also.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

To The Pinche Top....Me Entiendes Mendez :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 7 2007, 10:43 PM~8499802
> *To The Pinche Top....Me Entiendes Mendez :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 7 2007, 07:12 PM~8497631
> *Extending the lowers will make it better when it is layed, but it will make it worse when it is locked up.  By dropping the top mounts you change how fast the pinion angle changes, it is slower which helps the whole range of motion.  I have been doing this for years and it works.  My avitar is my car in 1995 with 13X7's and I could hit the side frame rails on the ground without and rubbing from the driveshaft, all the suspension was stock also.
> *


*I respect your opinion and appreciate it, but i also have a few years under my belt messing with set ups and getting to the root of the problems, i'm well aware and understand how some stuff may work for some Cars but it won't have the same effect in others  Plus like i stated before i'm still kicking ideas around so the lower arms idea is not a must, i'm not afraid of trying stuff so i'm sure i'll get it fixed  *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

whats up fam :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 7 2007, 11:19 PM~8500132
> *whats up fam :biggrin:
> *


*Chillin Homie :biggrin: How's the Car coming along? Did you fix the carpet issue you had?  *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 7 2007, 12:40 PM~8495003
> * ready for surgery.....
> 
> 
> ...


thank's too who :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Aug 7 2007, 11:23 PM~8500654
> *thank's too who :biggrin:
> *


  

my homie chopper of course......


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ALMOST THERE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 8 2007, 11:04 AM~8503343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:




uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

less....than 20 days.... 
 ..............dam....got alot of work to do still.....


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

whas good glass house fam,

got the rest of my interior painted up as well as the front clip primed, shinned up the chrome.. still need to do it abit more, still gotta do the front bumper fillers luckly mine are farly good the rears are toast tho










































































oh ya smurf the package came today :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 8 2007, 05:46 PM~8506489
> *whas good glass house fam,
> 
> got the rest of my interior painted up as well as the front clip primed, shinned up the chrome.. still need to do it abit more, still gotta do the front bumper fillers luckly mine are farly good the rears are toast tho
> ...



*Looking Good Homie.
:0 I'm glad it got there. You have a PM.  *


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 7 2007, 10:45 PM~8500366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:  ....wtf.....is this what happens when donks go wrong....



:tears: :ugh: :nono: :loco: :nosad:  


would be a nice car....minus the gucci......


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

WELL FELLAS I GOT BAD NEWS I GOTTA LET THE GLASSGOUSE GO, IF ANYONE IS INTRESTED ITS POSTED UNDER VEHICLES FOR SALE FOR 6000 OBO. FAMILY PROBLEMS OCCURED SO I GOTTA LET IT GO. PM ME FOR ADDITIONAL IFO OR PICS. THANKS IN ADVANCE :tears:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 8 2007, 12:27 PM~8504021
> *less....than 20 days....
> ..............dam....got alot of work to do still.....
> *



YUP ITS JUST AROUND THE CORNER NOW


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK I HAVE A QUESTION......... MY TURN SIGNAL LENSES ARE KINDA FADED ALREADY AND THE CAR IF ALL GO'S WELL AFTER THE PICNIC THE CAR WILL GO TO PAINT SO THE THING WAS I DONT LIKE THE WAY ITS GOING TO LOOK WITH THE FADED TURN SIGNAL LENSES..... WHAT SHOULD I DO????? SOME ONE HAD TOLD ME I THINK THEY CAN SPRAY SOME CANDY OVER THEM AND THEY SHOULD LOOK GOOD????? WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=355692


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Waz up Fellas


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 9 2007, 11:53 AM~8512537
> *OK I HAVE A QUESTION......... MY TURN SIGNAL LENSES ARE KINDA FADED ALREADY AND THE CAR IF ALL GO'S WELL AFTER THE PICNIC THE CAR WILL GO TO PAINT SO THE THING WAS I DONT LIKE THE WAY ITS GOING TO LOOK WITH THE FADED TURN SIGNAL LENSES..... WHAT SHOULD I DO????? SOME ONE HAD TOLD ME I THINK THEY CAN SPRAY SOME CANDY OVER THEM AND THEY SHOULD LOOK GOOD????? WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> *


I have seen and done a wet sand and had a friend polish them to better then factory shine IMO.

It is not alot of work just alittle time wet sanding and a good polish.

I will find out what grits of sand paper and polish he uses tomarrow and let you know.


----------



## ryder (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ryder (Jul 29, 2007)

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x270/jesserincon/pic.jpg


----------



## ryder (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ryder (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryder+Aug 9 2007, 09:47 PM~8517947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by ryder_@Aug 9 2007, 09:49 PM~8517973
> *
> *


71-73 fest bro.


----------



## ryder (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 9 2007, 10:52 PM~8518007
> *71-73 fest bro.
> *


*x2 THIS IS 1974-1976 HERE!*
EXCEPT FOR DRESSED2IMPRESSED HE GOTS A PASS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: spent some time on the 76' too...


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Aug 9 2007, 11:33 PM~8517121
> *I have seen and done a wet sand and had a friend polish them to better then factory shine IMO.
> 
> It is not alot of work just alittle time wet sanding and a good polish.
> ...


check out the Eastwood company at, Eastwoodco.com 
they have a polishing system there for tailights. look around they may have more stuff there. we have a two part system here at the shop. its two bottles a cleaner and a polisher. you put it on like you would wax. then buff it off with a towel. cleans those dull plastic headlights real good. if you want more info Pm me. I'll see if I can help you out.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 9 2007, 11:53 AM~8512537
> *OK I HAVE A QUESTION......... MY TURN SIGNAL LENSES ARE KINDA FADED ALREADY AND THE CAR IF ALL GO'S WELL AFTER THE PICNIC THE CAR WILL GO TO PAINT SO THE THING WAS I DONT LIKE THE WAY ITS GOING TO LOOK WITH THE FADED TURN SIGNAL LENSES..... WHAT SHOULD I DO????? SOME ONE HAD TOLD ME I THINK THEY CAN SPRAY SOME CANDY OVER THEM AND THEY SHOULD LOOK GOOD????? WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> *


*I had the same problem with mine, just spent some time polishing it out with Never Dull and it worked out pretty good   It takes time though.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SO SOME POLISH AND SOME ELBO GREASE WILL DO THE JOB............ WITH POLISHES SHOULD I USE????


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 10 2007, 12:20 PM~8520934
> *SO SOME POLISH AND SOME ELBO GREASE WILL DO THE JOB............ WITH POLISHES SHOULD I USE????
> *


This is what we use, www.novuspolish.com


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 9 2007, 11:19 PM~8518719
> *x2 THIS IS 1974-1976 HERE!
> EXCEPT FOR DRESSED2IMPRESSED HE GOTS A PASS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Damn... thanks homie...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Aug 10 2007, 10:58 AM~8521224
> *This is what we use, www.novuspolish.com
> *




ORALE GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

The Homie Dan Tuna Can's joint at the portland LRM show reppin Royal Image

this is for you Red


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

oh well guess that didn't work will try again later


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

HERE YOU GO... 


> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 10 2007, 10:29 AM~8521440
> *The Homie Dan Tuna Can's joint at the portland LRM show reppin Royal Image
> 
> this is for you Red
> ...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

your the man coast....

i figured out what i did wrong, but thanks again homie....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 6 2007, 12:52 PM~8483575
> *X2. That's all i'm trying to do, go a few degrees down.
> *


i wonder if it would be better to shorten the uppers to get the pinion angle to go down, rather than lengthening the lowers???


i've got an exact fix in mind that i am doing to my Glasshouse. Im swapping out to a brand new Currie Ford 9". The input shaft is alot lower than the Caddy and lower than the stock rearend as well. That along with a nice small O.D. driveshaft, I hope I dont have any problems. Im gonna mock everything up first with my stock tranny and one of those plastic small block chevy mock up engines to make sure it lays the frame rails on the ground, or at least .25" from the ground, so I can machine me 4 little pads for it to rest on, so that the powder coat isnt damaged on the frame rails.  


But at least with the Currie 9", its an all steel housing (no cast iron on the actual housing) so it will chrome plate better. and if i decide to run drum brakes, the drums will be smooth (not finned) and they will chrome plate better (unless I run finned aluminum drums that are polished, or disc brakes in the rear). Its just that 99% of the time, finned drums dont chrome very good.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 9 2007, 10:53 AM~8512537
> *OK I HAVE A QUESTION......... MY TURN SIGNAL LENSES ARE KINDA FADED ALREADY AND THE CAR IF ALL GO'S WELL AFTER THE PICNIC THE CAR WILL GO TO PAINT SO THE THING WAS I DONT LIKE THE WAY ITS GOING TO LOOK WITH THE FADED TURN SIGNAL LENSES..... WHAT SHOULD I DO????? SOME ONE HAD TOLD ME I THINK THEY CAN SPRAY SOME CANDY OVER THEM AND THEY SHOULD LOOK GOOD????? WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> *


shave them off


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 10 2007, 05:46 PM~8524511
> *shave them off
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 10 2007, 06:46 PM~8524511
> *shave them off
> *



I ACUTALLY THOUT OF THAT BUT I DONT KNOW IF IT WILL LOOK RIGHT????


OH ON ANOTHER HAD I SPOTED A GLASSHOUSE IN A VIDEO AGAIN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gYe51T49jE


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 11 2007, 01:03 PM~8528986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 11 2007, 12:03 PM~8528986
> *
> 
> 
> ...



    


looking good homie...... :cheesy:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 11 2007, 09:42 AM~8528210
> *I ACUTALLY THOUT OF THAT BUT I DONT KNOW IF IT WILL LOOK RIGHT????
> OH ON ANOTHER HAD I SPOTED A GLASSHOUSE IN A VIDEO AGAIN
> 
> ...


mine are shaved


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 11 2007, 06:59 PM~8531107
> *mine are shaved
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SLICK TOO!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 11 2007, 01:03 PM~8528986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT LOOKS FUCKIN KILLER!*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 11 2007, 02:03 PM~8528986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man that bitch is hard Coast...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

tight shit coast... and i know alot don't like the color scheme :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys looking for a pass side mirror, tryed to use my sport type from my monte but they dont fit in the holes that the og chrome one did so im looking for a chrome stock style one i guess, let me know if you got one :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 11 2007, 07:59 PM~8531107
> *mine are shaved
> 
> 
> ...



that looks good but i was talking about the ones in the front


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 12 2007, 09:32 PM~8538851
> *that looks good but i was talking about the ones in the front
> *


YOU TALKIN ABOUT THE ONES ON THE BUMPER OR THE BODY


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

also anyone kno where i can buy the chrome molding for the rear quater windows, that one site was given you have to buy 250ft


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 13 2007, 12:34 AM~8539810
> *also anyone kno where i can buy the chrome molding for the rear quater windows, that one site was given you have to buy 250ft
> *


WELL THEN YOU CAN MAKE SOME FOR EVERYBODY AND, GET PAID!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 12 2007, 11:46 PM~8539885
> *WELL THEN YOU CAN MAKE SOME FOR EVERYBODY AND, GET PAID!
> *


well if you do do that hit me up i need some for my windows


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 12 2007, 11:46 PM~8539885
> *WELL THEN YOU CAN MAKE SOME FOR EVERYBODY AND, GET PAID!
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 12 2007, 11:34 PM~8539810
> *also anyone kno where i can buy the chrome molding for the rear quater windows, that one site was given you have to buy 250ft
> *


my boy tuna can dan needs some too


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP HOMIES, I GOT A PAIR OF SKIRTS FOR SALE, THAT WAS GOIN ON MY 76, BUT 80 SHIPPED? HIT ME UP IF YALL NEED A GOOD PAIR


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 13 2007, 08:49 AM~8540907
> *SUP HOMIES, I GOT A PAIR OF SKIRTS FOR SALE, THAT WAS GOIN ON MY 76, BUT 80 SHIPPED? HIT ME UP IF YALL NEED A GOOD PAIR
> *


PICS OF BOTH SIDES


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 12 2007, 11:58 PM~8539564
> *YOU TALKIN ABOUT THE ONES ON THE BUMPER OR THE BODY
> *



WELL REMEMBER MINE IS A 75 IMPALA SO THE OONES IAM TALKING ABOUT ARE THE ONES ON THE BODY


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 12 2007, 11:46 PM~8539885
> *WELL THEN YOU CAN MAKE SOME FOR EVERYBODY AND, GET PAID!
> *



thats what im gonna have too do, ill let everyone know once i got it :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 12 2007, 11:34 PM~8539810
> *also anyone kno where i can buy the chrome molding for the rear quater windows, that one site was given you have to buy 250ft
> *


*IF YOU CALL THEM UP, THEY WILL GIVE YOU A STORE OR VENDOR THAT SELLS IT BY THE FOOT  *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 13 2007, 10:47 AM~8541230
> *PICS OF BOTH SIDES
> *


give your e mail i got cell phone pics


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

i need a new gastank for my 75.. anyone know where i can get one for cheap??


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD+Aug 13 2007, 11:33 AM~8542071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.gastanks.com/

THATS WHERE I GOT MINE.....VERY HAPPY WITH IT.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 13 2007, 01:27 AM~8540051
> *my boy tuna can dan needs some too
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Aug 13 2007, 10:11 AM~8541889
> *IF YOU CALL THEM UP, THEY WILL GIVE YOU A STORE OR VENDOR THAT SELLS IT BY THE FOOT
> *


realy? i asked the guy and he said he had tryed to get it in short amounts but couldent then i asked about a vender and he said he was the only one


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 13 2007, 08:55 AM~8541290
> *WELL REMEMBER MINE IS A 75 IMPALA SO THE OONES IAM TALKING ABOUT ARE THE ONES ON THE BODY
> *


my fronts are shaved to


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 13 2007, 06:34 PM~8545617
> *realy? i asked the guy and he said he had tryed to get it in short amounts but couldent then i asked about a vender and he said he was the only one
> *


Hmmm thats funny.  I know if you do get the roll, there will be no problem selling the rest of the roll. :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

www.oldschoolclothinginc.com
see a resembalance :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :0 :0 :0 :0 


OH SHIT.....NICE SHIRT......


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:0 nice shirt
:biggrin: hopefully i have reason to buy an glasshouse shirt  

TTT for the glasshouse riders


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0 uffin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 14 2007, 01:41 AM~8548739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
Nice Shirt :cheesy: .

I'm picking up a few of these for me and my Little one.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN BORN2RIDE THAT DOES LOOK PRITTY GOOD I WAS THINKING ABOUT IT I DONT KNOW IF I SHOULD DO IT OR NOT???


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys got it all primed up, lookin pritty good getting there now, a interior shot with a preview of the new seats, still waitin on the carpet dash cap i will have tomorrow so i should have some dash pics tomorrow :biggrin: 



















































i like this shot :biggrin: 









interior









jus a random one in the garage











also whats the best thing to remove over spray? iv heard steel whool? as in thos steal whool dish srubbers or is that too ruff?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 14 2007, 04:04 PM~8553793
> *also whats the best thing to remove over spray? iv heard steel whool? as in thos steal whool dish srubbers or is that too ruff?
> *


:0 

:nono: 
use that 3 or 4 zero. you can find it at the paint shop, maybe orchard supply or home depot... dont know


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kushman_@Aug 6 2007, 11:40 AM~8484955
> *MY HOMIE BOXERS GLASS HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK SO YESTERDAY I TRYED FUCKING WITH THE TURN SINGAL LENSES I JUSTED THAT NEVER DULL SHIT AND I USED SOME SHIT I GOT CALLED MAJIC MIX AND NOTHING ITS JUST TO FADED...... I USED SOME ON THE TAIL LIGHTS AND IT CLEANDED THEM UP


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 15 2007, 10:24 AM~8559802
> *OK SO YESTERDAY I TRYED FUCKING WITH THE TURN SINGAL LENSES I JUSTED THAT NEVER DULL SHIT AND I USED SOME SHIT I GOT CALLED MAJIC MIX AND NOTHING ITS JUST TO FADED...... I USED SOME ON THE TAIL LIGHTS AND IT CLEANDED THEM UP
> *



You need to wet sand them first and then get them buffed out.

I am sorry as I said I would find out but been to damm busy to ask my friend.

I should be running into him this weekend and I will get the low down on the paper and so forth needed


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey, Trying to Help Out A Friend with Her Topic. She
needs Peeps and Firme Cars to Help out for this Show.
Can also Contact at: myspace.com/latinagearstreetteam

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8548895


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Aug 15 2007, 07:17 PM~8563727
> *You need to wet sand them first and then get them buffed out.
> 
> I am sorry as I said I would find out but been to damm busy to ask my friend.
> ...



WILL THAT REALLY WORK????? CUS IAM TELLING ONE LENS IS PRITTY FADED IT ALMOST DOESNT HAVE ANY YELLOW IN IT


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 16 2007, 10:51 AM~8568463
> *WILL THAT REALLY WORK????? CUS IAM TELLING ONE LENS IS PRITTY FADED IT ALMOST DOESNT HAVE ANY YELLOW IN IT
> *



If the yellow is gone it may be to far.

The crasy fucker was not at work so I was unable to get all the info.

I am working on it for you.

Can you post a pic of how bad it is.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: is that a mudguard?


or am i seeing things.....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

nos


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 17 2007, 01:44 AM~8574695
> *:uh: is that a mudguard?
> or am i seeing things.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Aug 16 2007, 10:27 PM~8573287
> *If the yellow is gone it may be to far.
> 
> The crasy fucker was not at work so I was unable to get all the info.
> ...



YEA ITS REAL DULL IAM TRY TO SNAP A PIC SO YOU GUYS CAN SEE


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 14 2007, 08:23 AM~8550474
> *
> Nice Shirt :cheesy: .
> 
> ...



Where did you get those at SMURF????


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

TTT for this topic,
im new to this topic.
respect for glasshouse people keepin this topic up and running!

im gonna buy jjuarez' glasshouse project tomorrow first thing in the morning

:cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 17 2007, 03:32 PM~8578260
> *TTT for this topic,
> im new to this topic.
> respect for glasshouse people keepin this topic up and running!
> ...


The Netherlands......I HOPE YOU GOT FREE SHIPPING :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Aug 17 2007, 02:11 PM~8577788
> *Where did you get those at SMURF????
> *


*
Glad to hear the Homie JJ sold his Car.

Good luck with a very solid project Homie, if you need anything just ask and welcome to the Baddest topic and Tightest Family in Layitlow, "THE GLASSHOUSE FEST".  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 17 2007, 02:44 PM~8578329
> *
> Good luck with a very solid project Homie, if you need anything just ask and welcome to the Baddest topic and Tightest Family in Layitlow, "THE GLASSHOUSE FEST"[/size].  *
> [/b]


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP BROTHERS!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

sup glasshouse fam!!! the glasshouse took first in the 70's class last sunday in Fresno :biggrin: i didnt even go to 'compete' , we went to support the homies from TRU GAMERS and fresno's "cruise control" program,,so it came as a suprise when they called out my number for 1st :biggrin: 

sooo,,,needless to say, im planning an almost full teardown this winter :0


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

happy day, i got my new bumper fillers in today!!! :biggrin: 



question, what do you guys think about about bumper kits on the glasshouse's? any one got any pics?


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

i like in a way but im not conviced yet!! lol

what type booty kits are used for these rides?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

first thing I put on my 74 when I first got it....was a bumperkit....in 93'  

hard times forced me to sell it....I'm putting the finishing touches on a 100 spoke kit thats gonna go on my 76....some guys don't like them...but I like the way it matches the nardi :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 17 2007, 06:09 PM~8579819
> *sup glasshouse fam!!! the glasshouse took first in the 70's class last sunday in Fresno :biggrin:  i didnt even go to 'compete' , we went to support the homies from TRU GAMERS and fresno's "cruise control" program,,so it came as a suprise when they called out my number for 1st :biggrin:
> 
> sooo,,,needless to say, im planning an almost full teardown this winter :0
> *



congrats big homie......I've never had a trophy before....


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

@ dirty sanches...

nah no free shipping, shipping will cost me more then the half of the cars price,...
but hey, i worked my ass of the last years...still a student but i saved all my money for my dream car fuck that student party life, i want to lowride!



@smurf
thanks  
, yeah i've been following the glasshouse fest, love it! you guys are golden!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Aug 17 2007, 10:32 PM~8581480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks dogg.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 17 2007, 07:09 PM~8579819
> *sup glasshouse fam!!! the glasshouse took first in the 70's class last sunday in Fresno :biggrin:  i didnt even go to 'compete' , we went to support the homies from TRU GAMERS and fresno's "cruise control" program,,so it came as a suprise when they called out my number for 1st :biggrin:
> 
> sooo,,,needless to say, im planning an almost full teardown this winter :0
> *


*Congratulations Homie, You couldn't expect any less from a clean ass Glasshouse. * :worship:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Aug 17 2007, 11:07 PM~8581357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*It really comes down in to what ever YOU like Homie, after all it's YOUR CAR.  

I personally don't like them, i think it messes up the flow of the trunk, othe trunks in the GLASSHOUSES have a style of their own and don't need any extra accessories. Bumper kits in my opinion only look good on Cars with squared trunks like Cadillacs, some Box Caprices and some G Bodies, the bumper kits needs to sit straight up and flat against the bumper or else they don't look good, again IN MY OPINION.
But like i said Homie, it's really up to you, if you like them and how they look on Glasshouse, then don't worry about what anybody thinks and put it on, it's your Car and your Money. Just my 2.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 18 2007, 12:38 AM~8581760
> *i think its the one hat has the 14 inch rim?? can someone correct me if im wrong??
> howd you get it to fit againt the bumper?? to match the lines of the bumper against the bucket so it would sitflush??
> thanks dogg.
> *


*You need to shape/trim the bucket on the bumper kit to match the rear bumper, make a template of the rear bumper and trace that on the bucket of the bumper kit and cut it, it will sit flushed, remember the only cars these things are made for are Cadillacs, 1998-2003 Fords and the 2001-2005 Chrysler PT cruizer.   *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 18 2007, 08:02 AM~8582638
> *You need to shape/trim the bucket on the bumper kit to match the rear bumper, make a template of the rear bumper and trace that on the bucket of the bumper kit and cut it, it will sit flushed, remember the only cars these things are made for are Cadillacs, 1998-2003 Fords and the 2001-2005 Chrysler PT cruizer.
> *



actually...my first kit was a regular e&g and it sat flush with the bumper.....and all you had to do was take out 2 bumper bolts and use long nuts and bolts...  


the one i have now is cut to fit the bumpers shape...(had to redo the bucket because someone shaped it alittle too much.....so i had to weld in new metal....and fill in those reverse lights that a glasshouse doesn't need....lol)

:biggrin: but yeah smurf....i kinda like it better on the 74'...the taillights are flatter....who knows which car it'll end up on....


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

i like the bumpe kits it would be something id rock from time to time, of cource i could never find one here so i guess that wont happen lol


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys im looking for the sheet metel from the rear wheel wells.. the lip, if anyone has them in decent shape pm me :biggrin:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 17 2007, 07:16 AM~8575491
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK :0


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@Aug 18 2007, 11:50 PM~8586951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

alright fam,, heres some useful links for those of us that are looking for little parts here and there :biggrin: 

skirts
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-CHEVY-...1QQcmdZViewItem

tailights (74-75)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-impala...1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-impala...1QQcmdZViewItem

74 caprice molding (1 piece)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-Chevy-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 14 2007, 12:41 AM~8548739
> *www.oldschoolclothinginc.com
> see a resembalance :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I GOT THE THREE PARTS THAT GO AROUND UR GRILL IF U NEED THEM


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 9 2007, 10:53 AM~8512537
> *OK I HAVE A QUESTION......... MY TURN SIGNAL LENSES ARE KINDA FADED ALREADY AND THE CAR IF ALL GO'S WELL AFTER THE PICNIC THE CAR WILL GO TO PAINT SO THE THING WAS I DONT LIKE THE WAY ITS GOING TO LOOK WITH THE FADED TURN SIGNAL LENSES..... WHAT SHOULD I DO????? SOME ONE HAD TOLD ME I THINK THEY CAN SPRAY SOME CANDY OVER THEM AND THEY SHOULD LOOK GOOD????? WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> *


GOOD CLEANING,LIGHT SAND,AND SOME CLEAR IS ALL U NEED :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

A couple more pic's of Madien76's car.


Pic's not by me.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Aug 18 2007, 01:07 AM~8581357
> *
> question, what do you guys think about about bumper kits on the glasshouse's?
> *


i hate seeing bumper kits on a glasshouse.




but then again, i ONLY like a continental kit on a 58 and 59.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY+Aug 19 2007, 03:15 PM~8589966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yep that was in Houston


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

double post


----------



## BigChill509 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Aug 19 2007, 04:15 PM~8589966
> *I GOT THE THREE PARTS THAT GO AROUND UR GRILL IF U NEED THEM
> *


I NEED THE GRILL! U GOT THAT?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

from the RO topic


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2007, 11:15 PM~8586772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !! LIKE THE COLOR .


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 19 2007, 10:23 PM~8593217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this pic is uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 18 2007, 06:21 PM~8585293
> *hey guys im looking for the sheet metel from the rear wheel wells.. the lip, if anyone has them in decent shape pm me :biggrin:
> *



classic industries.com....they got the quarter panels....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Aug 19 2007, 04:43 PM~8590123
> *GOOD CLEANING,LIGHT SAND,AND SOME CLEAR IS ALL U NEED :biggrin:
> *


WILL IT REALLY WORK????? CUS IAM TELLING YA ONE OF THEM HAS ALMOST NO YELLOW ON IT NO MORE I WAS THINKING JUST SPARYING LIKE COME ABURN OR TANGERINE CANDY ON THEM????


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Aug 19 2007, 11:23 PM~8593217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WOW DONT BREAK IT NOW


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

What'up GLASSHOUSE family just got back from the store and I pick Up LRM's BEST OF THE 70'S magazine GOT to say JOE RAY IS doing A good job The magazine has some bad old cars lots of glasshouse's Alot of custom caprice impalas this goes to show everyone you dont need a 1964 impala to be a lowrider not hating on 64 but it's like everybody does the same car diffrent colors nobody does custom stuff like back in the day's Unless it's a show car and they never drive it. sorry I dont have a scanner or I would post up the pics from the magazine.TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Aug 20 2007, 06:22 PM~8599675
> *What'up GLASSHOUSE family just got back from the store and I pick Up LRM's BEST OF THE 70'S magazine GOT to say JOE RAY IS doing A good job The magazine has some bad old cars lots of glasshouse's  Alot of custom caprice impalas this goes to show everyone you dont need a 1964 impala to be a lowrider not hating on 64 but it's like everybody  does the same car diffrent colors nobody does custom stuff like back in the day's Unless it's a show car and they never drive it. sorry I dont have a scanner or I would post up the pics from the magazine.TTT
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN I HAVENT BEEN TO THE STORE IS THAT A NEW MAGAZINE OR IS IT THE ONE THAT CAME OUT A WHILE BACK "30 YEARS OR LRM"


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I FORGOT TO POST THIS









IVE SEEN THIS GLASSHOUSE DRIVING BY WORK WHEN I GET OUT SOME TIMES AT FIRST I THOUGHT IT WAS MR74 BUT THIS GUY HAS A 76 FRONT END THIS IS AT THE UPS ON DOWNT RD AND BANDINI IN THE CITY OF VERNON


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

its almost that time fellas,,, going to LA this weekend.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 21 2007, 11:22 AM~8606159
> *I FORGOT TO POST THIS
> 
> 
> ...


For a minute there i though it was mine lol...i was gonna say "where did you get that pic of me at" :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHAH FOR REAL HUH BUT THEN I WAS LIKE "WTF IS MR74 DOING WAY DOWN IN THIS PART OF TOWN?" SO WHO'S READY FOR SUNDAY........


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 21 2007, 10:46 PM~8612650
> *
> 
> Sorry, i tried but doesn't look like my Ride will be ready by that Day  . Have fun and take lots of pictures for the rest of us.  *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

WHAT YEAR IS THIS CAR AND WOULD IT STILL BE CONSIDERED A GLASSHOUSE


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 22 2007, 06:42 PM~8618313
> *WHAT YEAR IS THIS CAR AND WOULD IT STILL BE CONSIDERED A GLASSHOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


thats a 74 Sport Coupe...its not a Glasshouse if the quarter windows roll down.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

reminds me a little of a stretched 70 montecarlo


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 23 2007, 06:10 AM~8620732
> *ON VEHICLES FOR SALE
> 1975 Impala Sport Coupe. They only made 21,333 of these. This one has fresh...
> 
> ...



this is the guy that I bought my glasshouse from. he usually knows his shit,
but IMO this is a 74 aint it?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 22 2007, 01:48 PM~8616814
> *
> 
> Sorry, i tried but doesn't look like my Ride will be ready by that Day  . Have fun and take lots of pictures for the rest of us.
> *



EY MY SHIT WONT BE OUT TAMPOCO...... JUST TAKE THE LOW PRO OR ROLL IN WITH SOME CLUB MEMBERS


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK SO I HIT UP THE DUDE I KNOW THAT HAS DERBY CARS AND HE HAS THE TURN SIGNAL LENSES I NEED SO IF THEY LOOK GOOD ENUF I WILL JUST BUY THEM


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I KNOW ALOT OF US WOULD BE LIKE KIDS IN A CANDY STORE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 23 2007, 02:35 PM~8625924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 23 2007, 01:35 PM~8625924
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i sure would be :biggrin: :biggrin: 

got my interior all finished up so ill be postin pics of that tonight :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 23 2007, 02:47 PM~8626000
> *i sure would be :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> got my interior all finished up so ill be postin pics of that tonight :biggrin:
> *


* :0 :0 
Can't wait to see your new interior Homie, keep up the great work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

here is a pic... they all came out bad so ill get better ones tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

Does anyone have a 74 caprice wire harness they would like to get rid of?


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I put the two together and now I'm taking care of a few details then off to the paint. I'll take pics this weekend.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 23 2007, 01:35 PM~8625924
> *
> 
> 
> ...




looks like my garage...... :biggrin: 


well almost


TTT  


where you fuckers at......page 3.....  :nono: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK SUNDAY IS COMING UP LETS SEE WHOS IS GONNA SHOW

1.ME
2.PHIL
3.76 GLASSHOUSE
4.STARY 52
5.MR 74
6.NOR CAL 75

WHO ELSE AM I MISSING


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

IM OUT THE DOOR FELLAS *THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING*...NO FAMILY BETTER THAN THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY !(EXCEPT YOUR OWN) :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SO IT WAS A DONE DEAL WITH UR RIDE HUH......... DONT TRIP HOMIE UR HOOKED ALREADY YOU'LL GET ANOTHER ONE


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A NEW GAS TANK FOR My 75??
Most places tell me theyre on back order, ive already orderd twice and both places call me back telling me they cant get it.. HELPPP!!


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

theres a link i think a few pages back for gas tanks :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 23 2007, 06:58 PM~8627943
> *here is a pic... they all came out bad so ill get better ones tomorrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*Your New interior looks real Good Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: , is that the new carpet you ordered? was it better than the first one? Much props on your Ride.  *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks smurf, let me know about those clips, i had them send me another carpet and this one fit great :biggrin:


----------



## BigChill509 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 23 2007, 02:35 PM~8625924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R U LOOKIN TO SELL THAT 76 IMPALA GRILLE? IF SO HIT ME UP WITH A PM OR EMAIL....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 24 2007, 02:41 PM~8633587
> *thanks smurf, let me know about those clips, i had them send me another carpet and this one fit great :biggrin:
> *


*
Don't trip Homie, i remember  , the place that i thought had them turned out not to, so i'm looking for them somewhere else, i'll let you know as soon as i find something out.  *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

great thanks homie i had accually forgot untill everything else was togher but those lol


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 24 2007, 01:46 PM~8633135
> *theres a link i think a few pages back for gas tanks :biggrin:
> *


yeai checked there and they dont got it :angry: :angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Aug 24 2007, 04:03 PM~8634132
> *yeai checked there and they dont got it :angry:  :angry:
> *


THE ONE I POSTED?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

gastanks.com ???


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Aug 24 2007, 04:18 PM~8634245
> *gastanks.com  ???
> *


YEAH...NO GOOD?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

nope they aint none, told me to checkback a in a couple weeks


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

OUCH!!!! :tears: :tears: found this in another topic


> _Originally posted by GP one_@Aug 14 2007, 05:07 PM~8554229
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT...See you vatos tomorrow!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 24 2007, 08:28 PM~8635896
> *X2!*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 25 2007, 08:49 AM~8638139
> *TTT...See you vatos tomorrow!
> *


ill give you a call tomorrow carnal


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SEE ALL YOU HOMIES OUT THERE IF ANYONE HAS ANYTHING HIT ME UP
213-281-1784


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

anybody got pics of that orange 76 glasshouse from damu riders cc that came out in LRM back in the early 90s


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 25 2007, 09:43 AM~8638334
> *ill give you a call tomorrow carnal
> *


SOUNDS GOOD DOGG


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

anyone know how to take appart the steering colume, got the wheel off and locking plat witch dident work but i got stuck when it came to the turn signal thing i couldent figure out how disconect the wires  , what im trying to do is get to the screws that get loose around the tilt cuz my columes flopping around


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 25 2007, 12:05 PM~8639051
> *anyone know how to take appart the steering colume, got the wheel off and locking plat witch dident work but i got stuck when it came to the turn signal thing i couldent figure out how disconect the wires  , what im trying to do is get to the screws that get loose around the tilt cuz my columes flopping around
> *


you gotta disconnect the wire harness at the base of the columm by the firewall. and then unhook the harness from these clip thing that hold it in place all down the columm. once you do that, it should give you enough slack to be able to pull the turn signal switch out and give you access to the bolts.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Aug 24 2007, 02:38 PM~8632680
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A NEW GAS TANK FOR My 75??
> Most places tell me theyre on back order, ive already orderd twice and both places call me back telling me they cant get it.. HELPPP!!
> *


www.impalaparts.com or call 1-800-846-7252

they should have some in stock. 


http://www.impalaparts.com/Store/product.p...d=7576GT&CatId=


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 25 2007, 01:57 PM~8639537
> *you gotta disconnect the wire harness at the base of the columm by the firewall. and then unhook the harness from these clip thing that hold it in place all down the columm. once you do that, it should give you enough slack to be able to pull the turn signal switch out and give you access to the bolts.
> *



thanks norcal, ill gice that i try i figured iyt might be something like that but wasent too sure, i dident see any clip things thos, and once i get that out of the way i gotta take out the next thing which is black and held in with 3 screws which i think the tilt levels is connected too


----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOCHON_@Aug 26 2007, 06:12 AM~8641955
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: nice ride


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

.....sorry ferns and glasshouse homies.....I'm gonna chill on sunday I got alot of stuff to do....gotta organize my 76's mess.....


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 26 2007, 12:32 AM~8642634
> * .....sorry ferns and glasshouse homies.....I'm gonna chill on sunday I got alot of stuff to do....gotta organize my 76's mess.....
> *


:0 ok big scotty :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Anyone need a chrome rearend? The rear end only, backing plates and drums are not chromed. Differential includes powerballs,new bearings, seals, bushings and gaskets. Make a reasonable offer.
THX


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice ! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 26 2007, 10:24 PM~8647622
> *hey....i told you to knock the dust off your car and bring it out..... :twak:
> 
> *


where were you at today?? :angry:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 26 2007, 10:27 PM~8647659
> *where were you at today?? :angry:
> *




laying under my car all day....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*TODAY LEAVING A PICNIC!*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I JUST WANNA THANK ON BEHALF OF ME AND THE CLUB MR 74 AND HIS CLUB AND I SAW SANGRE LATINA OUT THERE BUT I DIDNT KNOW WHO WAS WAS NORCAL75???


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 27 2007, 09:36 AM~8649968
> *I JUST WANNA THANK ON BEHALF OF ME AND THE CLUB MR 74 AND HIS CLUB AND I SAW SANGRE LATINA OUT THERE BUT I DIDNT KNOW WHO WAS WAS NORCAL75???
> *


we were there homie. shoulda asked MR 74 :biggrin: but thanks for putting on a good picnic and for the food. i will definately get my car out there for the next one.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I SEEN LIKE 2 OR 3 OF UR SHIRTS BUT I WASNT SHURE WHO YOU WERE I WAS KICKING IT WITH MR 74 FOR A WHILE CHOPING IT UP.......... FOR SURE DONT EVEN TRIP WE DO IT EVERY YEAR AND IF ALL GOES WELL MY SHIT WILL BE READY AND OUT FOR OUR PICNIC NEXT YEAR


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 27 2007, 10:09 AM~8650267
> *I SEEN LIKE 2 OR 3 OF UR SHIRTS BUT I WASNT SHURE WHO YOU WERE I WAS KICKING IT WITH MR 74 FOR A WHILE CHOPING IT UP.......... FOR SURE DONT EVEN TRIP WE DO IT EVERY YEAR AND IF ALL GOES WELL MY SHIT WILL BE READY AND OUT FOR OUR PICNIC NEXT YEAR
> *


right on bro, we'll do it big next year with the glasshouses :biggrin: did you guys trip out seeing some central valley shirts out there??


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAH YEA SOME OF THE HOMIES WERE LIKE OH SHIT THEY DID COME HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 26 2007, 11:02 PM~8648036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: .... I WAS HAVING SECOND THOUGHTS OF DRIVING MY CAR OUT THERE, NEVER DRIVEN IT FAR...FARTHEST IVE BEEN IS SMURFS HOUSE...I GOTTA SAY IT RAN LIKE A CHAMP THOUGH


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*WTF
Pinche Server. :angry: 
Ooh well, TTT. :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 27 2007, 12:03 AM~8648044
> *laying under my car all day....
> *


*Car looks great Homie, love how it looks with the 14s and the Sun Roof, don't even go there :worship: :worship:  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 27 2007, 03:03 PM~8652787
> *Car looks great Homie, love how it looks with the 14s and the Sun Roof, don't even go there :worship:  :worship:
> *


*


74' does look very nice with the rims and sunroof  

.... yup smurf....I just couldnt tear myself away from the 76 all weekend...car is starting to go back together.....ill get some pics soon.*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 27 2007, 02:05 PM~8652279
> *THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: .... I WAS HAVING SECOND THOUGHTS OF DRIVING MY CAR OUT THERE, NEVER DRIVEN IT FAR...FARTHEST IVE BEEN IS SMURFS HOUSE...I GOTTA SAY IT RAN LIKE A CHAMP THOUGH
> *


que onda loco?? good meeting up again dogg. we most definately need to get all the glasshouses together next spring/summer, im willing to take my ride out there. just needto get me a truck that works.  that would be bad as fuck!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey fellas, i have a opportunity to get my 74 rag caprice bacc. I talk to tattoo-76 allready about putting my frame thats under my 76 caprice under the 74 rag. I was wondering has anyone on here done that before or heard about it. Is this possible. Feedback would be aprreciated


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 27 2007, 08:56 PM~8655914
> *que onda loco?? good meeting up again dogg. we most definately need to get all the glasshouses together next spring/summer, im willing to take my ride out there. just needto get me a truck that works.  that would be bad as fuck!
> *



ill hopefully be there altho i guess i would have to drive it all the way down lol 


as for the frame i dont think there would be a prob at all in switching them up


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Aug 28 2007, 06:25 AM~8658134
> *Hey fellas, i have a opportunity to get my 74 rag caprice bacc.  I talk to tattoo-76 allready about putting my frame thats under my 76 caprice under the 74 rag. I was wondering has anyone on here done that before or heard about it.  Is this possible. Feedback would be aprreciated
> *


.....shouldn't be a problem......you can sell the 76' body to travieso.... :biggrin: 


 should be the same as a cadillac body swap...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)

whats up homies i have a 71 impala and im looking for a custom grill all three pieces some hit me up !


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

http://www.airbagit-store.com/product.asp?...%2525253D104401

should be a couple of options for ya in there


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHATS UP FELLAS


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 28 2007, 12:41 PM~8661096
> *.....shouldn't be a problem......you can sell the 76' body to travieso.... :biggrin:
> should be the same as a cadillac body swap...
> *


:0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WERES EVERYONE AT??????????? I KEEP FINDING THIS POST BACK AROUND THE 4TH PAGE :uh:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

anyone know if anyone makings a dual exhaust kit?



ya i kno iv noticed that myself too


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 30 2007, 03:10 PM~8679916
> *anyone know if anyone makings a dual exhaust kit?
> ya i kno iv noticed that myself too
> *


*What do you mean?  *


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 30 2007, 03:10 PM~8679916
> *anyone know if anyone makings a dual exhaust kit?
> ya i kno iv noticed that myself too
> *


Go to a muffler shop.

I doubt that Flowmaster or anyone like that makes a "Bolt on" kit for a Glasshouse.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

homies im looking for some patch panels for the lower sheetmetal around the quarter windows. like the ones harborareaphil got off chopper76. let me know if any one runs across some. i need them pretty bad for the 74.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Aug 30 2007, 09:00 PM~8682859
> *Go to a muffler shop.
> 
> I doubt that Flowmaster or anyone like that makes a "Bolt on" kit for a Glasshouse.
> *


damn well not that i realy exspected someone too lol,

any updates on that build norcal would like to see some pics :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 30 2007, 10:27 PM~8683531
> *damn well not that i realy exspected someone too lol,
> 
> any updates on that build norcal would like to see some pics :biggrin:
> *


its going slowww,, but im not in any hurry  this is something i wanna fix up little by little and then sell it for some profit.  i know, i know. but we cant save every glasshouse out there for ourselves. once i redo my hardtop the way i want it, then its on to the rag. slowly, but its getting there.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

just a little timeline of the ride. its been about 9 months since ive started putting in work into it.

heres what it looked liked when i first bought it.








the paint and body stage
















right after i got it back from the painters,, i like this pic because you can see some of the pearl, too bad you cant really see the flaked out top  
















with the skirts on


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

nice work homie, i got a lead on another ghouse myself if the person i kno dosent buy it im considering it, which ill eather do a full frame off on, or on my other which evers in better shape :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT....HOPE EVERYONE HAS A SAFE LABOR DAY WEEKEND


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk+Aug 30 2007, 03:10 PM~8679916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*What exactly are you looking for? A full Bolt On Dual exhaust System or a Crossmember that will allow you to run duals or Both? All you really need is a Double Hump Transmission Crossmember and your local exhaust shop should be able to Run the dual pipes. There's no need to look for an after market double hump crossmember when there's a very strong double hump crossmember that came stock in some 70s full size chevys  .

Here's one i found and getting ready to ship to one of the Glasshouse Fest Homies, they're a bitch to find but well worth it if you ask me, why go after market when there's a perfect stock piece to use.  *


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LONG WEEKEND


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 31 2007, 09:19 AM~8685801
> *What exactly are you looking for? A full Bolt On Dual exhaust System or a Crossmember that will allow you to run duals or Both? All you really need is a Double Hump Transmission Crossmember and your local exhaust shop should be able to Run the dual pipes. There's no need to look for an after market double hump crossmember when there's a very strong double hump crossmember that came stock in some 70s full size chevys  .
> 
> Here's one i found and getting ready to ship to one of the Glasshouse Fest Homies, they're a bitch to find but well worth it if you ask me, why go after market when there's a perfect stock piece to use.
> ...



thanks smurf i was talking about a bolt on exhaust kit with all the pipes bent etc and hardwear, i dont think im ever gonna find one of those crossmembers here so id have to notch mine


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I NEVER THOUT ABOUT DUALS ON MINE..... BUT IF YOU DONT HAVE THAT CROSS MEMBER YOU CAN RUN DUALS????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 31 2007, 12:06 PM~8686463
> *I NEVER THOUT ABOUT DUALS ON MINE..... BUT IF YOU DONT HAVE THAT CROSS MEMBER YOU CAN RUN DUALS????
> *


*You probably can, but why not do it the right way, the way it should be. 
If you Run duals on a stock single hump crossmember, you will either have to run both pipes through the right side(passenger side), through the single hump or notch out the crossmember on the drivers side and Run the drivers side pipe through there. If done right it will work out fine, but if not(and most of the shops do shitty work) it will weaken your transmission crossmember(not good on a lifted Car). Just my 2. *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn thats what i needed. mine came with dual exhaust. but it only had the hump on the passenger side. the exhaust was thru, all rotted and finnally broke off. i got it replaced from front to back. but didnt have the chance to go out and look for one of those double hump crossmembers, so they ran the duals the way it was run when i got it. the pipe bends down and over the crossmember on the driver side


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 31 2007, 10:54 AM~8686815
> *You probably can, but why not do it the right way, the way it should be.
> If you Run duals on a stock single hump crossmember, you will either have to run both pipes through the right side(passenger side), through the single hump or notch out the crossmember on the drivers side and Run the drivers side pipe through there. If done right it will work out fine, but if not(and most of the shops do shitty work) it will weaken your transmission crossmember(not good on a lifted Car). Just my 2.
> 
> ...


Hay SMURF don't forget the Glass Pacs


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Aug 31 2007, 02:27 PM~8687534
> *Hay SMURF don't forget the Glass Pacs
> *


*No Glasspacks for me Homie, I like the way it sounds with the Flowmasters i have on , well most of the time, sometimes they get too loud for me :uh: , but i think Glasspacks would do the same.  *


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

my tranny crossmember is notched to run duals :biggrin:

its really a small notch you need, and as long as you or the shop knows how to weld, it should be fine...if you're lifted, you may want to find a double hump crossmember


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT, even though I dont have one anymore, Ill help you guys out


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT, even though I dont have one anymore, Ill help you guys out


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Aug 31 2007, 09:03 PM~8689827
> *TTT, even though I dont have one anymore, Ill help you guys out
> *


*No matter what you're still part of the Family Dog   *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 31 2007, 09:36 PM~8690219
> *No matter what you're still part of the Family Dog
> *


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 31 2007, 09:36 PM~8690219
> *No matter what you're still part of the Family Dog
> *


NO HE AINT

TELL EM TO GET THE FUCK OUT, FUCK THAT SHIT

FUCKIN TRAITOR














NAH IM JUST BULLSHITTIN :biggrin: LOL


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HEY SMURF. EXCUSE ME. I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE ON A WHILE BUT WHAT'S THE UPDATE ON THAT DRIVESHAFT CLEARANCE HOW DOES IT SIT NOW? CAN YOU POST UP SOME PICS HOW IT LAID BEFORE AND NOW? :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 31 2007, 10:38 PM~8690522
> *NO HE AINT
> 
> TELL EM TO GET THE FUCK OUT, FUCK THAT SHIT
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 1 2007, 12:24 AM~8690718
> *HEY SMURF. EXCUSE ME. I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE ON A WHILE BUT WHAT'S THE UPDATE ON THAT DRIVESHAFT CLEARANCE HOW DOES IT SIT NOW? CAN YOU POST UP SOME PICS HOW IT LAID BEFORE AND NOW? :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


*What's up Homie, i haven't really messed with it, just finished the tunnel, it does lay a little more now and i can drive as layed out as possible without scraping the gas tank, as it sits the Gas tank witch is the lowest thing on the rear is about 1 1/2 to 2" of the ground :cheesy: , in order to lay out even more i will have to swich gas tanks for a narrower one, look for that in the future  :biggrin: I've been too busy with some other minor stuff and touch ups i'm doing.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO SMURF I THOUGHT YOU HAD THE MUFFLERS DONE AT ATLANTIC MUFF??? THAT DIDNT LOOK LIKE THAT PLACE???


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

have a safe and happy labor day weekend fam..


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys havin probs with my back window and windsheld trim it fits not so great since the vynal top was removed and to boot most of the studs are gone because of the rust, cars starting to frusterate me lol


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 1 2007, 11:06 AM~8691887
> *have a safe and happy labor day weekend fam..
> 
> 
> ...


  same to you


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 1 2007, 10:50 AM~8691831
> *YO SMURF I THOUGHT YOU HAD THE MUFFLERS DONE AT ATLANTIC MUFF??? THAT DIDNT LOOK LIKE THAT PLACE???
> *


*Naah Homie, i never said i got them done there, i was considering having them done there, but found this place by my House that really got down on my Ride, nice ass bends and great pricing.  *


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 31 2007, 09:19 AM~8685801
> * Here's one i found and getting ready to ship to one of the Glasshouse Fest Homies, they're a bitch to find but well worth it if you ask me, why go after market when there's a perfect stock piece to use.  *
> [/size]
> 
> ...


any one have one of these they want to sale?????


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 1 2007, 11:13 PM~8694794
> *Naah Homie, i never said i got them done there, i was considering having them done there, but found this place by my House that really got down on my Ride, nice ass bends and great pricing.
> *



ORALE YEA IT DOES LOOK GOOD.....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 2 2007, 10:28 AM~8696165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

mike rolling the glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

man, that came out nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

anywhere know where i can get new lower a-arms cheap? perferably in canada


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Sep 2 2007, 01:41 PM~8696931
> *anywhere know where i can get new lower a-arms cheap? perferably in canada
> *


why do you need new control arms?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Found this in another post. Simple and clean


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

any1 knows what rear end interchange so that my fender skirts fit on my 1974 caprice????


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

From Scary Movie hno:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 2 2007, 10:18 PM~8699136
> *any1 knows what rear end interchange so that my fender skirts fit on my 1974 caprice????
> 
> 
> ...


There is a few.

Bubble caprice rear ends work.Great for the four wheel disc action.

Caddy rear ends out of lets say a 85 fleetwood.I think they are all the same shit for thoses years.

78 caprice rear ends work I know for sure as that is what my friend is running and I helped put it into his car with him.

But really go back 60 or so pages and start from there we have all talked about this many times.


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE HELP :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Sep 2 2007, 10:20 PM~8699152
> *From Scary Movie    hno:
> 
> 
> ...


That car has been around for years up here from what I have been told.

A friend of mine ended up with it from the salvage yard and put it back on the road.

Another friend wanted it bad since it was a old ride from way back up here went to go buy it but found there was nothing really left of the quaters.

To bad it is a cool ass ride it still rolls around but it is not seen to often.


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Sep 2 2007, 09:22 PM~8699174
> *There is a few.
> 
> Bubble caprice rear ends work.Great for the four wheel disc action.
> ...


SO THE 78 DONT RUB AT ALL???


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Another found on the Internet

:around:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Sep 2 2007, 08:26 PM~8699211
> *That car has been around for years up here from what I have been told.
> 
> A friend of mine ended up with it from the salvage yard and put it back on the road.
> ...



Where's up here?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 2 2007, 08:40 PM~8698870
> *Found this in another post. Simple and clean
> 
> 
> ...




very nice.....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Sep 2 2007, 09:41 PM~8699313
> *Where's up here?
> *


british columbia canada is where Reds from


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

1977 through 1988 Cadi rear end will fit. I just added a 79 rear cadi to my 75 rag, so I can run skirts.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 3 2007, 12:53 AM~8700786
> *1977 through 1988 Cadi rear end will fit. I just added a 79 rear cadi to my 75 rag, so I can run skirts.
> *


did you haveto modify the driveeshaft??


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 3 2007, 12:53 AM~8700786
> *1977 through 1988 Cadi rear end will fit. I just added a 79 rear cadi to my 75 rag, so I can run skirts.
> *


Good looking out :thumbsup:does it bolt right on or do i have to do any mods because I want rear disc brakes??


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Geoges 75 Impala.....He the OG owner of this Glasshouse!


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

now thats cool


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 3 2007, 08:27 AM~8701434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 
anymore pics of this ride??


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 3 2007, 07:05 AM~8701187
> *Good looking out :thumbsup:does it bolt right on or do i have to do any mods because I want rear disc brakes??
> *


my homie james just swapped his rear for a 94-96 implala/caprice disc brake rear end, i believe he did have to get the driveline modified, but it looks good.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Sep 2 2007, 01:10 AM~8695139
> *any one have one of these they want to sale?????
> *


*
You're going to have to search alot of Junk yards to find one Homie, so far i've found four and sent all four to Homies from the Glasshouse Fest all over the states  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk+Sep 2 2007, 02:41 PM~8696931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*x2???

I can help you out and find some for you, but shipping will be real high, more than $100.00 bucks to canada :uh: *


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 2 2007, 10:34 PM~8700393
> *british columbia canada is where Reds from
> *


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> > british columbia canada is where Reds from


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO+Sep 2 2007, 10:27 PM~8699222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DirtySanchez did the 94 96 caprice rear end with the disc brakes and it fit like a glove.

I am sure you need to get a drive shaft made.

Again go back a 100 or so pages and go threw the topic as DirtySanchez's has a shit load of pictures of the rear end his used and when he put it in.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 3 2007, 09:48 AM~8701853
> *x2???
> 
> I can help you out and find some for you, but shipping will be real high, more than $100.00 bucks to canada :uh:
> *


thanks homie ya i kno so i might see if i can find something here, anyone know what ones will fit from other cars? im sure like monte,olds, buick but whats years models?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Sep 3 2007, 01:54 PM~8703057
> *thanks homie ya i kno so i might see if i can find something here, anyone know what ones will fit from other cars? im sure like monte,olds, buick but whats years models?
> *


7i-76 Buick Lasabre, Old's Delta 88, 98. I'm not for sure but an 80's Caddy or Caprice looks the same.


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

DOES ANY ONE SELL THE QUARTER GLASS WINDOW TRIM?


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 3 2007, 01:03 PM~8703121
> *7i-76 Buick Lasabre, Old's Delta 88, 98.  I'm not for sure but an 80's Caddy or Caprice looks the same.
> *



thanks buddy if thats so i might know of a 80s caprice buddy wants the engine so might be a option


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Sep 4 2007, 10:09 AM~8711129
> *ttt
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK SO ON SUNDAY THE CLUB HOMIES AND I WERE OUT ON SUNDAY AT THE SHAW AND ALL THE OTHER SPOTS AND I WAS TALKING TO THIS DUDE WITH A GLASSHOUSE AND HE TOLD ME THAT THE WAY HE DID HIS SHIT WAS TO GRIND DOWN THE DRUMS????? I WAS THINKING IS THAT SAFE????


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

FUCk , i orderd a carpet for my 75 and they sent me the wrong one, now they talking bout they dont got it and they giving my loot back..fuck seems like nothing is going right... Anyone know where i can order a carpet for a desent pricee??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

GRIND DOWN THE DRUMS?????

...for what reason?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TO RUN THE SKIRTS WITH THE STOCK REAR END


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

....i don't know what you'd grind off....the part of the drum that the rim(adapter) sits against is fairly thin already....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WELL HE SAID THE "SHOES" BUT I WAS THINKING HE MENT THE DRUMS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I think that fool was pulling your Chain, You need at least a good 1/2" or more to Run the Skirts with 13x7s specially if your lifted, I don't think the rear drums are that thick. But who are we to know, go ahead and try it then we'll all find out :biggrin: *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HELL NAW EVEN MY DAD WAS LIKE FUCK NO YOU CAN LOOSE UR BREAKS LOL IAM JUST DO IT THE WAY MY HOMIE HAS IT JUST GRIND OFF ALL THE SHIT ON THE INSIDE OF THE SKIRT AND BOLT THEM ON


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 4 2007, 10:22 AM~8711618
> *I think that fool was pulling your Chain, You need at least a good 1/2" or more to Run the Skirts with 13x7s specially if your lifted, I don't think the rear drums are that thick.  But who are we to know, go ahead and try it then we'll all find out :biggrin:
> *



..question smurf....if i put a cadillac rear...will i still be able to fit stocks on my car?....(just asking because someone i knew put a shortened rear on his 63' and the stocks wouldn't fix)



i got a cadi rear from my bro in law(hes doing a cadillac body swap)...and i want to put it on...but i'm not putting rims til my shit is at least completely primered..


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 4 2007, 11:27 AM~8711661
> *..question smurf....if i put a cadillac rear...will i still be able to fit stocks on my car?....(just asking because someone i knew put a shortened rear on his 63' and the stocks wouldn't fix)
> i got a cadi rear from my bro in law(hes doing a cadillac body swap)...and i want to put it on...but i'm not putting rims til my shit is at least completely primered..
> *


*These where the only times My Car saw Stocks, Aaah Memories, it's been a long road for my Glass and still no signs of the finish line.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sweet.....as soon as i get my a-arms back from the powercoat homie and put the front suspension back together....i'm gonna get that rearend on... :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

BUT THEN YOUR GONNA HAVE TO THE THAT NOTCH THAT SMURF DID ALSO FOR THE DRIVE SHAFT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 4 2007, 11:46 AM~8711795
> * sweet.....as soon as i get my a-arms back from the powercoat homie and put the front suspension back together....i'm gonna get that rearend on... :biggrin:
> *


*Hit me up if you need some help.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 4 2007, 11:48 AM~8711813
> *BUT THEN YOUR GONNA HAVE TO THE THAT NOTCH THAT SMURF DID ALSO FOR THE DRIVE SHAFT
> *



*You can't make an omelet with out braking some eggs Homie. It's like this either brake out about a Grand-Plus to have your stock rear end narrowed 2 to 3 inches to run skirts or roll 14x6s. You have to make some sacrifices/modifications to roll 13x7s and that's why 13x7s wheren't made for everyone. *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEA THATS TRUE....... BUT LIKE I WAS TELLING YOU GUYS MY HOMIE WITH A 71 WITCH IS ALMOST THE SAME SHIT HAS CHINAS 14X7 AND LIFTED ALL HE DID WAS TOSS AWAY THE HARDWARE AND GRIND DOWN THE SKIRTS AND BOLT THEM ON


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 4 2007, 12:00 PM~8711925
> *YEA THATS TRUE....... BUT LIKE I WAS TELLING YOU GUYS MY HOMIE WITH A 71 WITCH IS ALMOST THE SAME SHIT HAS CHINAS 14X7 AND LIFTED ALL HE DID WAS TOSS AWAY THE HARDWARE AND GRIND DOWN THE SKIRTS AND BOLT THEM ON
> *


*
If all he did was toss away the hardware and grind down the skirts, then maybe you should try it, Doesn't sound too complicated.*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 4 2007, 10:48 AM~8711813
> *BUT THEN YOUR GONNA HAVE TO THE THAT NOTCH THAT SMURF DID ALSO FOR THE DRIVE SHAFT
> *



my 76' will not be lifted...its gonna be my new daily when its done...lol....who knows...

i'll be running 14x7's....and i'm gonna take my driveshaft to get rebuilt anyway....so shortening it won't be a problem...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 4 2007, 11:00 AM~8711925
> *YEA THATS TRUE....... BUT LIKE I WAS TELLING YOU GUYS MY HOMIE WITH A 71 WITCH IS ALMOST THE SAME SHIT HAS CHINAS 14X7 AND LIFTED ALL HE DID WAS TOSS AWAY THE HARDWARE AND GRIND DOWN THE SKIRTS AND BOLT THEM ON
> *


you have any idea what a pain in the ass that would be when it comes time to take the wheels off....


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys might end up gettin a caprice rear end just wondering will the drive shaft from the matching rear end fit or no?

also i got bad news today its gonna cost me 650 for a new winsheld IF theres one in canada, thats more then i payed for the car


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Sep 4 2007, 09:47 AM~8711386
> *FUCk , i orderd a carpet for my 75 and they sent me the wrong one, now they talking bout they dont got it and they giving my loot back..fuck seems like nothing is going right... Anyone know where i can order a carpet for a desent pricee??
> *



i had the same prob went with trim parts got them to make me another and it fited great and its about 100 for it :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

[619] :wave: Glasshouses


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Sep 4 2007, 05:40 PM~8714641
> *i had the same prob went with trim parts got them to make me another and it fited great and its about 100 for it :biggrin:
> *



thanks homie, but they going for 140 plus shippin.. ima try and find one for around 100. need it in navy blue :biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Sep 4 2007, 05:07 PM~8714825
> *thanks homie, but they going for 140 plus shippin.. ima try and find one for around 100. need it in navy blue  :biggrin:
> *


there on ebay for 109


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

good looksh


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 4 2007, 11:15 AM~8712074
> *
> If all he did was toss away the hardware and grind down the skirts, then maybe you should try it, Doesn't sound too complicated.
> *


Don't do it. I grinded the rear of my skirts and removed the hardware also.
The 13's fit, but you have to remove the chrome trim from the skirt so it does not rub on the wheel lip, and, soon as you lift the car, the skirts rub again.
Just swap out the rear end, it's easy and everything bolts up.
 
13's with shaved skirt, and still rubbing [with Daytons and chinas}


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 4 2007, 11:15 AM~8712074
> *
> If all he did was toss away the hardware and grind down the skirts, then maybe you should try it, Doesn't sound too complicated.
> *


yo smurf, would the cadi rear end help in my case, 14.7's is the way I choose to
go on all big GM's. and before I cut my 76 I put on two real daytona's in the back.
(as they are a lil bit more shallow than luxor's and the rest) then I held my fuckin
breath as I put the skirt's on the stock clip's and I let the floor jack down all the way, they dayton's nor the white wall's hit any of the body skirts nor the hardware. but me being the no money, no patiants havin person that I am.
the car was not out the paint 2 day's before I was taking off the hardware and driling holes in the quarter panel's and the skirt's all the while the car was being cut. I had no idea what whould be the out come all I knew was, I wanted that girl to lay down,(evan with 14's) and I wanted my skirts. or else I was not comeing
out. I saw's Lo Lo's caprice on the beach a few year's back. and seeing his skirt stick out just a little did not bother me one bit. that car still take's my breath away.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213+Sep 4 2007, 12:00 PM~8711925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 5 2007, 12:32 AM~8718409
> *yo smurf, would the cadi rear end help in my case, 14.7's is the way I choose to
> go on all big GM's.  and before I cut my 76 I put on two real daytona's in the back.
> (as they are a lil bit more shallow than luxor's and the rest) then I held my fuckin
> ...


*
I think Top Dog just answered your question Homie even better he showed pictures. 
Don't worry that was the first thing i did when i got my Car out the paint shop, take out the hardware and bolted my skirts on :biggrin: . *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From all the discussions we've been having inhere about the Caddy/Caprice rear end swaps, a lot of people are being driven away from the idea witch is fine. It's their Car and they can do what ever they want with them. 
In my case I like to drive my cars and i love to hit the switch(Three Wheel), even if you have a sleeper and don't plan on doing any side moves, a lot of us want to drive our Cars laid and that's where the problem will rise, if you ever go around a corner and the weight of your car shifts from one side to the other(specially lifted) and you only have about 1/4"(if that much) of clearance between your tire/rim and your skirt, you will hear a nice cracking sound(if your lucky) when the fiberglass skirt snaps from the self tapping screws you used or maybe you'll get to see the skirt drag if it was that sharp of a turn. 
We're not saying that the Caddy/Caprice swaps is the only way to go, like i said many times before, if money is not an issue then fork out the Grand plus and have your stock rear end shortened and new axles custom made, I'm not spending a grand or more on a rear end when I can spend about $60 bucks for a Newer narrower rear end drum to drum, plus about another $60 to $80 bucks to have the drive shaft shortened and rebalanced. 
This is just my personal and general opinion about the rear end swaps I'm going to leave it alone from now on we always end up nowhere. Maybe the new Guys that want to know about the rear end swaps can spend some time reading through the Topic, till this Day i still go back and go through the whole tread just to see if i missed something. Just my 2.*


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

The newer members to the glasshouse forum should listen to dirty and smurf they have done most of the work on there own cars and have alot of good advise.If you ask questions and listen to the advise they will save you alot of heart ache and money.I am glad to see two younger men taking on the building of a glasshouse.they were almost extinct.I am not forgetting mr74 harbor area phil and the homeboys from the central valley and up north ,there are no borders for us we build glasshouses.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Sep 5 2007, 11:07 AM~8720525
> *The newer members to the glasshouse forum should listen to dirty and smurf they have done most of the work on there own cars and have alot of good advise.If you ask questions and listen to the advise they will save you alot of heart ache and money.I am glad to see two younger men taking on the building of a glasshouse.they were almost extinct.I am not forgetting mr74  harbor area phil and the homeboys from the central valley  and up north  ,there are no borders for us we build glasshouses.
> *


*Thank you John, i know you're always looking over us  , a lot of what we know we ow it to you, you don't mind helping us out and explaining each thing to us, you where the first person that told us about the swap and tons of more useful/needed/valuable information regarding our Glasshouses, You did the majority of the work in your Car your self and that's something to look up to, i try to do as much as i can on my own, not because i'm cheap but because i like to get down and dirty and if i ever recommend something is because i've done it and i take pride in that, not because my Homeboys, Dads, uncles, cousins, wife, sons, neighbor knows someone who did it.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*MY $0.02 ON THE REAR SWAP.....
MOST OF YOU KNOW I USED THE REAR OUT OF A 95 CAPRICE AND VERY LITTLE PROBLEMS. IN MY OPINION REAR END SWAP IS THE ONLY WAY TO REALLY DO IT RIGHT. GRINDING THE INSIDE OF THE SKIRT IS GOING TO 1. RUIN A SKIRT AND 2. WHEN YOU MAKE A TURN AND THE BODY SWAY POPS THE SKIRT OFF YOU WILL BE OUT A SKIRT AND PISSED.

SWAP THE REAR END THE MONEY SPENT IS WORTH IT. HERE IS WHAT I PAID.
$450.00 CAPRICE POLICE REAR END
$100.00 DISC/DISC PROPORTIONING VALVE FROM INLINE TUBE
$120.00 NEW DRIVESHAFT.
$45.00 NEW REAR BRAKE PADS.
$5.00 GEAR OIL
$720.00 SPENT TOTAL FOR SKIRTS THAT CLEAR MY WHEELS
ALL THE CHROME IS ANOTHER STORY

BUT IT IS YOUR CAR.....AND YOUR CAR ONLY.

JOHN, THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS
SMURF AND TOP DOGG. YOU KNOW WHATS UP.*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 4 2007, 12:15 PM~8712074
> *
> If all he did was toss away the hardware and grind down the skirts, then maybe you should try it, Doesn't sound too complicated.
> *



YEA IAM TRY IT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 5 2007, 12:09 AM~8718275
> *Don't do it. I grinded the rear of my skirts and removed the hardware also.
> The 13's fit, but you have to remove the chrome trim from the skirt so it does not rub on the wheel lip, and, soon as you lift the car, the skirts rub again.
> Just swap out the rear end, it's easy and everything bolts up.
> ...



I DONT HAVE THAT CHROME PEICE


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeap everyone has a point. my shit is pretty much a daily driver.
not so much because of it's reliability or performance, but more so because of my 
addiction, yea I could'nt wait to cut the second G'house in my possesion. maybe 
after all the other bill's and house need's in my world, I can really put some time and effort to the first G-house, bring it out stock detailed and clean from the ground up. and the lifted one will be stepped up a few notch's to the show room
condition that I alway's dreamed about. (that mean's all crome, no rust. candy paint, moon roof. a cam for the out of state 400 block, manifold ,4 barrel, color bar. and yes........another rear end. I will be bugging all you M F's when the need arise's for more game. and inspiration. untill then. I am going to swerve a little this evening. (I put gas in this bitch, burn the gas, and end up going no place) but that's my fault.


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

I think we need a heading at the top of GlassHouse fest with a link with pictures and words for each option of rear end to swap out.

I have done with my friend Tuna and it was not hard at all.

Just got to spend a weekend weld on your spring perchs and away you go.

That is my two cents.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Sep 5 2007, 04:57 PM~8723300
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT MOFO IS BAD


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

just wanted to throw this out there. what about instead of rev. offsett wheels, would standard offset make any difference? The reason I ask is cuz i'm in the process of looking for a set of 14x6 or 7's for my 76. may be a stupid question, but if anyone has the answer its you guys... :biggrin: 

Thanks..........


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Sep 6 2007, 03:00 PM~8732594
> *just wanted to throw this out there. what about instead of rev. offsett wheels, would standard offset make any difference? The reason I ask is cuz i'm in the process of looking for a set of 14x6 or 7's for my 76. may be a stupid question, but if anyone has the answer its you guys... :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks..........
> *



14/6's chinas no problem you can lower the ass end and still drive with all the hard wear on the skirts i hope this sloves the problem or you can do what smurf and drity did rearend swap. my old car looks nice ha


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

ALL I WANT TO SAY IS THANKS TO ALL MY GLASS HOUSE FAM FOR THE GOOD ADVISE..........IM GOING WITH THE CADDY REAR -END AFTER ALL.........


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

after all this discussion i think i may run 13x6, also im wondering is there a new speedo gear that you make the speedomiter read correctly if so what would be the right one? how many tooth?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Sep 6 2007, 09:52 PM~8735032
> *after all this discussion i think i may run 13x6, also im wondering is there a new speedo gear that you make the speedomiter read correctly if so what would be the right one? how many tooth?
> *


I do not think they make a 13x6.

Might be wrong but I have not heard of one.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

im not sure if they do eather 14x6 would be ok too as its a daily ill do a rear end swap when i do a frame off


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Sep 6 2007, 07:52 PM~8735032
> *after all this discussion i think i may run 13x6, also im wondering is there a new speedo gear that you make the speedomiter read correctly if so what would be the right one? how many tooth?
> *



you dont want to run 13/6 's they look funny because their to small and shallow 14/6's inchinas are more like the off set like daytons thats why they fit with the skirts


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

HOOK2GLASS he also did a rear end swap from a caprice with disk brakes









No need for words...
<img src=\'http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/1283/dsc0109anx1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/565/dsc0118amn0.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heres mine 13x7 masterpiece wheels stock rear end have about a 1/2 inch clearance on both sides but than again im not lifted but i bolted the skirts on took all the hardware off we'll see what happens when i get lifted


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 7 2007, 07:12 AM~8735713
> *HOOK2GLASS he also did a rear end swap from a caprice with disk brakes
> 
> No need for words...
> ...



Like Daddy V said... "in the house while your still at the gate" my white ass haha :biggrin:

I did the swap too.. runnin 95 Impala Rear with Discs


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 7 2007, 06:18 AM~8736833
> *Like Daddy V said... "in the house while your still at the gate" my white ass haha :biggrin:
> 
> I did the swap too.. runnin 95 Impala Rear with Discs
> *


All this talk about swaping rearends, what about the gear ratio? what ratios are you running. I think those late model rearend may be 3:73 am I right? what is the stock ratio on a late model glass house?


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66+Sep 5 2007, 07:57 PM~8723300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

thanks for all the info you guys are sharing,
i have a question to add, if im correct if you dont roll with the skirts you wont be having the rubbing problem,..
and when you grind the skirts and take the hardware of, you will still have the problems when you corner? (body swings side to side)


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

brathas, you'll still have the rubbing issues cause of the width of the rear wheel well lip and body movement unless you gring it down, then you won't have enuf there to hang the skirts with or without the hardware.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

here's a clean ass raghouse on e-bay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-CAPRIC...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

and another http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-CHEVRO...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

Sup fellas, the houses are looking nice!  

ran across this ad, thought i'd post it up for you guys!

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/415618844.html


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY_@Sep 7 2007, 05:57 PM~8741647
> *Sup fellas, the houses are looking nice!
> 
> ran across this ad, thought i'd post it up for you guys!
> ...


I THOUGHT U WERE GONNA SAY YOU BOUGHT ANOTHER :biggrin: (GLASS/RAG HOUSE)


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 7 2007, 10:44 AM~8738884
> *thanks for all the info you guys are sharing,
> i have a question to add, if im correct if you dont roll with the skirts you wont be having the rubbing problem,..
> and when you grind the skirts and take the hardware of, you will still have the problems when you corner? (body swings side to side)
> ...


why wouldnt u roll with skirts? 

:biggrin:

jp, if you are not lifted, you can _more than likely_ get away with removing the hardware and rolling 14x7 chinas, make sure you choose the appropriate tire, like 175/70 or 175/75 also 

you can try it at your own risk, make sure you find a way to hold the skirts good tho, dont want them flying off in the street somewhere!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

Item number: 4646177011 on Ebay. I know alot of you guys have been looking for these side moldings


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Hooked 2 Glass, *MikeS*


:wave:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 7 2007, 07:44 PM~8738884
> *thanks for all the info you guys are sharing,
> i have a question to add, if im correct if you dont roll with the skirts you wont be having the rubbing problem,..
> and when you grind the skirts and take the hardware of, you will still have the problems when you corner? (body swings side to side)
> ...



I can explain the options to you on msn next days  

just get at me :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Laid and Skirted, with a Cadi rearend. THANK YOU JOHN HERRERA, without your help and guidance, this would have been much difficult.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

HOOKED, ANY CHANCE WE CAN GET A HI-REZ OF THIS?










FOR MY DESKTOP?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh:......seen your mugshot in lrm.... :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 9 2007, 02:25 AM~8747782
> *HOOKED, ANY CHANCE WE CAN GET A HI-REZ OF THIS?
> 
> 
> ...


i took that picture, here is an bigger one.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Rolling to the UCE show yesterday


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

you guys should check out the "best of 70s" issue o lowrider, lots a bad ass glasshouses there, and good "old school" paint job shcemes!!!


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm waiting to see that issue..heard lots of good stuff about it..takes a bit longer for us to get em  ..nice pics everyone!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Sep 9 2007, 12:15 PM~8750942
> *I'm waiting to see that issue..heard lots of good stuff about it..takes a bit longer for us to get em  ..nice pics everyone!
> *



I am crossing my fingers we get it soon.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Sep 8 2007, 09:54 PM~8748819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

just needed to dip some place, that stock landau with the white top 
aint so stock after all. that redish looking mudda fucha had me fucked up
I thought it was some fuckin kool mentholl ciggerate add, or some chevy 
add taken out of a magazine back in 1976. damm like that.
96 rear end? disk brakes? mudda fucka ouch!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

wanted it ready for a set of rev spokes

and the days of it being stock or counted as well


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 8 2007, 09:56 AM~8744518
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Hooked 2 Glass, MikeS
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: hey mike! howya doin'


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 10 2007, 11:46 AM~8756253
> *:biggrin:  hey mike! howya doin'
> *



doin good! am at work though :uh: 

you heard some bout your glass?


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

im home for lunch and heading for Rotterdam in the afternoon to shoot some pics.

no glasshouse news...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Glasshouse cruising 2*</a>


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Here is my old 75 impala landau


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 10 2007, 08:44 PM~8758126
> *Here is my old 75 impala landau
> 
> 
> ...



my first thought was.... that is in europe haha. background dont really look US. nice ride!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

HERE YOU GO MikeS.........ITS KINDA LIKE BREAKING UP WITH YOUR EX-GIRLFRIEND...MORE WILL COME LATER! :roflmao: :cheesy: :0 :happysad: :dunno: :tears:  :wave: 



































HERE IT IS LEAVING!!!!!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

my homies from houston from my club DESERT DREAMS C.C.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Sep 11 2007, 01:04 AM~8759808
> *HERE YOU GO MikeS.........ITS KINDA LIKE BREAKING UP WITH YOUR EX-GIRLFRIEND...MORE WILL COME
> HERE IT IS LEAVING!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I see the shit for my glass leavin LA in there :biggrin: 

better be over here Q U I C K


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Sep 11 2007, 12:04 AM~8759808
> *HERE YOU GO MikeS.........ITS KINDA LIKE BREAKING UP WITH YOUR EX-GIRLFRIEND...MORE WILL COME LATER! :roflmao:  :cheesy:  :0  :happysad:  :dunno:  :tears:    :wave:
> 
> 
> ...



THERE GOES MY BABY! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

thank you ever so much jose...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHATS UP FELLAS


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Sep 11 2007, 12:04 AM~8759808
> *HERE YOU GO MikeS.........ITS KINDA LIKE BREAKING UP WITH YOUR EX-GIRLFRIEND...MORE WILL COME LATER! :roflmao:  :cheesy:  :0  :happysad:  :dunno:  :tears:    :wave:
> HERE IT IS LEAVING!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




very cool to see youre making this happen for the young homie :biggrin: cant wait to see it in real life and start the work :thumbsup:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Aug 23 2007, 07:41 PM~8628688
> *Well I put the two together and now I'm taking care of a few details then off to the paint. I'll take pics this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


Here where I'm at so far, engines in and running smooth, still need a wire harnes to get all the electrical working then its off to the paint


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

yo smurf, big THANKS for the hook-up! you the man :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 12 2007, 09:36 AM~8773475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 Damn, that thing got there fast(Germany)  , Glad i could help Homie, just doing my part helping the GlassHouse Homies the best i can.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHATS IN THE BOX


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

just throwing this out there anyone got a set of white or gray seat belts?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 12 2007, 08:36 AM~8773475
> *
> 
> 
> ...



did you still want those little houses?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 12 2007, 08:02 PM~8774389
> *WHATS IN THE BOX
> *












set of front light wiring - they want us to roll euro for inspection, but I wanna roll OG afterwards, so one set to modify, one to roll like cali  









a couple of weeks ago - , my glass and a 60s citroen in a parkinglot


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 8 2007, 11:38 AM~8746019
> *Laid and Skirted, with a Cadi rearend. THANK YOU JOHN HERRERA, without your help and guidance, this would have been much difficult.
> 
> 
> ...



finally. :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Sep 12 2007, 02:55 PM~8775762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

The photos taken by No_usE.


































Video link below  

http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/cad...nt=P9070001.flv

Pics the from same car as above.The homie Tuna loves to three wheel and well you can see how the tire and bumper ended up at the end of the night.

Tire was new at the begining of the day LOL.

And if you watch to teh end of the vid you will see some bumper scrapin'.

Oh and sorry for all the shots of my "Surrey" dinner coat I was unaware of the fact the camera was rolling.

Oh and side note we had enough people in his car we where threein down streets and not just corners


----------



## curlymoe (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Sep 12 2007, 05:07 PM~8777574
> *The photos taken by No_usE.
> 
> 
> ...


I've been watching you guys post galsshouse's and do know you guys have been posting some BASS ASS SHIT. I can't wait to start buildind mine.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 12 2007, 02:20 PM~8775955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Sep 13 2007, 02:33 AM~8777340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:

nice ! .. I'd like to see a pic of that 80s style bed-dancer in the back.. anyone got it? what show was that at? :nicoderm:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Sep 12 2007, 07:07 PM~8777574
> *The photos taken by No_usE.
> 
> 
> ...


*Video not working, do i have to have a photobucket account to watch it?
Sounds like a great video none the less.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN ONE OF MY HOMIES TOLD ME THAT THE NEW 70'S LRM HAS ALL KINDS OF GLASSHOUSES


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 13 2007, 10:32 AM~8781785
> *DAMN ONE OF MY HOMIES TOLD ME THAT THE NEW 70'S LRM HAS ALL KINDS OF GLASSHOUSES
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN I CANT FIND THAT FUCKING MAGAZINE AT ANY 7-11


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 13 2007, 09:32 AM~8781785
> *DAMN ONE OF MY HOMIES TOLD ME THAT THE NEW 70'S LRM HAS ALL KINDS OF GLASSHOUSES
> *


WERE THE FUCK HAVE YOU BEEN FERNY! THAT WAS LAST MONTHS NEWS! :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WERE HAVE YOU BEEN KULERO.....................

ON ANOTHER NOTE LOOK WHAT SOME DICKWOD DID

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=GLASSHOUSE


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 13 2007, 08:04 PM~8782351
> *
> ON ANOTHER NOTE LOOK WHAT SOME DICKWOD DID
> 
> ...












:twak:

*wtf ??? we need to give that some thumbs down! * :thumbsdown:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curlymoe_@Sep 12 2007, 11:55 PM~8779727
> *I've been watching you guys post galsshouse's and do know you guys have been posting some BASS ASS SHIT. I can't wait to start buildind mine.
> *


I can not wait to see your GlassHouse built...I am sure it will be a great looking ride


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Sep 13 2007, 07:45 AM~8780782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8770505

There is the link to the original post in B.C. Fest  

The only good part is the last 15 or so sec's.

Oh and it is a shit video except the last part......But damm it was a great night alot of fun


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*My Cousin's "GLASS HOUSE" back in the day. *
:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

I think Glasshouse FEST is probably the most respected forum in LIL. You all always keep it tight and tell it like it is in here.

This is my 74 Impala.

Let me know what you think...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Sep 14 2007, 09:59 AM~8789923
> *I think Glasshouse FEST is probably the most respected forum in LIL.  You all always keep it tight and tell it like it is in here.
> 
> This is my 74 Impala.
> ...


*
That's a clean ass Ride Homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Welcome to the GlassHouse Fest and an extra :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for representing the Raza out there(love the Flag on the bumper) in St. Louis, MO :0  *


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice looking car that was the first car i ever owned 1974 impala in 1977 i still love driving a glasshouse


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 13 2007, 02:22 PM~8783409
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I KNOW I GAVE THEM A THUMBS DOWN


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Sep 14 2007, 12:08 PM~8790703
> *Nice looking car that was the first car i ever owned  1974 impala in 1977  i still love  driving a glasshouse
> *


MY FIRST WAS A 74 TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

gotta keep some pix comming... post ur houses!  










:nicoderm:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

still stock though :uh: cant wait to throw my OG goodies on


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Sep 7 2007, 01:31 PM~8736906
> *All this talk about swaping rearends, what about the gear ratio? what ratios are you running. I think those late model rearend may be 3:73 am I right? what is the stock ratio on a late model glass house?
> *


I would have to look it up but as far as I remeber the 95 rear I got had the same
rate as the OG one with my 350/350 combo: 2.73


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Anyone need 74 Caprice skirts (they have the 2in molding), i'll post pics later


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 14 2007, 07:23 PM~8790794
> *MY FIRST WAS A 74 TOO :biggrin:
> 
> QUOTE(johndmonster @ Sep 14 2007, 12:08 PM)
> ...


my fist is also a glass :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Sep 14 2007, 08:59 AM~8789923
> *I think Glasshouse FEST is probably the most respected forum in LIL.  You all always keep it tight and tell it like it is in here.
> 
> This is my 74 Impala.
> ...


Good to see another 74 in the fest...keep the pics coming :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 14 2007, 11:23 AM~8790794
> *MY FIRST WAS A 74 TOO :biggrin:
> *




:cheesy:  


love my 74.....but lust for my 76 to be finished....


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 14 2007, 05:40 PM~8792078
> *I would have to look it up but as far as I remeber the 95 rear I got had the same
> rate as the OG one with my 350/350 combo: 2.73
> *


Ya I don't know what mine is, I will have to pull the cover off and check. looking into doing the rearend swap this winter.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

with your original axle rate it just depends on what engine/carb/tranny combo u runnin


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Sep 14 2007, 04:59 PM~8789923
> *I think Glasshouse FEST is probably the most respected forum in LIL.  You all always keep it tight and tell it like it is in here.
> 
> This is my 74 Impala.
> ...


looks good man, nice color  

where you go get the bumper fillers ? im still lookin for new ones for my own '74 for a reasonable price...


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> with your original axle rate it just depends on what engine/carb/tranny combo u runnin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I got my self the 95 police package rear with disks which is great
but only when I installed it i realized how fukin big the callipers are.
reversed 13eens are hard to fit on now, need spacers and grindin
so if i had to decide again, Id look for a 95 rear with drumms.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK I WAS THINKING WHO IS GOING TO VEGAS


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 15 2007, 10:40 AM~8795892
> *I got my self the 95 police package rear with disks which is great
> but only when I installed it i realized how fukin big the callipers are.
> reversed 13eens are hard to fit on now, need spacers and grindin
> ...


After you said you had a 95 rear, I was wondering why your rollin factory stock wheels. I guess that explains it. still looks cool. Pics of mine to come soon. she will be out of the body shop in a couple of weeks. I rearended someone back in july. now I am getting the nose put back together.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Sep 14 2007, 09:59 AM~8789923
> *I think Glasshouse FEST is probably the most respected forum in LIL.  You all always keep it tight and tell it like it is in here.
> 
> 
> *





thats because they run a tight ship around here and managed to keep it donk free. :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2007, 03:59 PM~8797892
> *thats because they run a tight ship around here and managed to keep it donk free. :0
> *



 


you know it skim....glasshouses are a serious subject here .......


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 15 2007, 04:59 PM~8797892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

gonna mob the glasshouse tonite till the motherfuckin wheels fall off!!


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

does anybody know if I use the proportioning valves from the 95 rear end or do I have to buy new 1 because I want rear disc brakes and I found a 95 rear end ????


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

get a new one from inline tube, the are 90 bucks or so. if u call em
up and tell them what u wanna do they will know what part u need


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

75 rag 4500 in Phoenix

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/420248847.html


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

heres a new rag top roof... 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/1970-75-NEW-CHEVROLET-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

any glasshouse riders looking for a new project?? how about the prospective glasshouse owners that lurk in the shadows of our topic?? :biggrin: 

74 caprice. 209-324-8112 Luis. located in livingston cali. 45 minutes north of fresno. 25 minutes south of modesto.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 16 2007, 03:19 PM~8802508
> *any glasshouse riders looking for a new project?? how about the prospective glasshouse owners that lurk in the shadows of our topic?? :biggrin:
> 
> 74 caprice. 209-324-8112 Luis. located in livingston cali. 45 minutes north of fresno. 25 minutes south of modesto.
> ...



i realy like this car how come your sellin it? wouldent mind seeing somemore pics. good luck with the sale homie!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Sep 16 2007, 05:43 PM~8803247
> *i realy like this car how come your sellin it? wouldent mind seeing somemore pics. good luck with the sale homie!
> *


i need the room/money to get this one lifted :biggrin: 









ill take more pics of it later. gotta do some more stuff to it like polish the bumpers and moldings. and clean the glass up.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Sep 14 2007, 08:59 AM~8789923
> *I think Glasshouse FEST is probably the most respected forum in LIL.  You all always keep it tight and tell it like it is in here.
> 
> This is my 74 Impala.
> ...


oh you show off!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :0 those headlight rings, grill...and emblem are killing me....chiny chrome homie!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: put some work in today....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

frame is just a basecoat....gotta sand it and spray one more time...waiting for my a-arms from powdercoat....then i can put the front together :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: 
keep up the good work


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

this on craigslist

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/car/422703373.html


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 16 2007, 11:12 PM~8806567
> * frame is just a basecoat....gotta sand it and spray one more time...waiting for my a-arms from powdercoat....then i can put the front together :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


when are we going to start on my car phil :biggrin: LOOK'S GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 17 2007, 10:06 AM~8807970
> *when are we going to start on my car phil  :biggrin:  LOOK'S GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


*Hey Chopper, i have your Convertible windshield pillars :0 , picked them up this weekend.   *


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Sep 15 2007, 05:51 PM~8798451
> *X2
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHATS UP FELLAS I WAS OUT ON CRENSHAW AND ON BROADWAY THIS SUNDAY AND SEEN A FEW HOUSES OUT THERE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 17 2007, 01:17 PM~8809244
> *WHATS UP FELLAS I WAS OUT ON CRENSHAW AND ON BROADWAY THIS SUNDAY AND SEEN A FEW HOUSES OUT THERE
> *


pics


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NORWALK BLVD (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 17 2007, 03:06 AM~8806555
> *:biggrin: put some work in today....
> 
> 
> ...


man, our cars have got the UGLIEST firewalls ever made...except for 80's Caddys, lol.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Sep 16 2007, 06:01 PM~8802427
> *heres a new rag top roof...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/1970-75-NEW-CHEVROLET-C...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


thats from Meade Distributing.


they are the original manufacturers for the factory convertible tops. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


THAT IS THE BEST TOP YOU CAN BUY RIGHT THERE.


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

im need help i need those quarter window outside trim mouldings :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 18 2007, 08:45 AM~8815666
> *im need help i need those quarter window outside trim mouldings :biggrin:
> *


good luck


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 17 2007, 12:09 AM~8806559
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2007, 07:41 PM~8811910
> *pics
> *



DIDNT TAKE ANY BUT MY CLUB HOMIE TAKES VIDEO I WILL POST IT UP WHEN ITS DONE


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

What's up fellas, I guess I am the newest member of the "Glasshouse Family". I recently got the 76 from Sed-Loc which I think was originaly Tattoo76's. It still needs to be put together and a little love but I'm willing to give it to it! I have been reading through this topic page by page(started on page 1 and I'm on 300 now) and I can definately see that the people in this topic are more than just people that have the same car or even just friends....they are family and they take care of thier own :thumbsup: I hope I am welcome into the family and I will do my best to make you guys proud :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 18 2007, 01:09 PM~8817138
> *What's up fellas, I guess I am the newest member of the "Glasshouse Family". I recently got the 76 from Sed-Loc which I think was originaly Tattoo76's. It still needs to be put together and a little love but I'm willing to give it to it! I have been reading through this topic page by page(started on page 1 and I'm on 300 now) and I can definately see that the people in this topic are more than just people that have the same car or even just friends....they are family and they take care of thier own :thumbsup: I hope I am welcome into the family and I will do my best to make you guys proud :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 18 2007, 03:11 PM~8817156
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanx!!! I have seen your build up and let me take my hat off to you, your ride Is NICE!!!! Even though the rear end on my car is already chromed, I think it's the stock one and after seeing yours......THAT'S WHAT I WANT!!!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

welcome to the topic


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO DIRTY YOU GOING TO VEGAS THIS YEAR???? WHOS GOING 

1.ME
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 18 2007, 03:48 PM~8817467
> *welcome to the topic
> *


thanx!!!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 18 2007, 08:09 PM~8817138
> *What's up fellas, I guess I am the newest member of the "Glasshouse Family". I recently got the 76 from Sed-Loc which I think was originaly Tattoo76's. It still needs to be put together and a little love but I'm willing to give it to it! I have been reading through this topic page by page(started on page 1 and I'm on 300 now) and I can definately see that the people in this topic are more than just people that have the same car or even just friends....they are family and they take care of thier own :thumbsup: I hope I am welcome into the family and I will do my best to make you guys proud :biggrin:
> *



glasshouse topic is really one of the finest lil topics, welcome


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 18 2007, 03:09 PM~8817138
> *I recently got the 76 from Sed-Loc which I think was originaly Tattoo76's.
> *


that WAS NOT my car, ever.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 18 2007, 04:59 PM~8817920
> *that WAS NOT my car, ever.
> *


sorry, I know it was somebody elses car on this topic, I thought it was you...my bad


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys need a chrome pass side miror badly im a new driver and new to drivin a huge car so im worryed about bupin into shit


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life+Sep 18 2007, 01:16 PM~8817190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU KNOW THIS!!!!*


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 18 2007, 11:49 AM~8817472
> *YO DIRTY YOU GOING TO VEGAS THIS YEAR???? WHOS GOING
> 
> 1.ferns213
> ...



room already booked :biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

you got a pm 76 GLASSHOUSE


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

I went through all the parts today and noticed 2 things that were missing. I'm sure there might be more, but these are the ones I know of for now. I was wondering if anybody had extra of these laying around or knew of a place to get either one. what I'm missing isthe chrome piece that goes between the headlights and the grille on the pass. side and the lower chrome piece on the pass. side of the rear window that goes down to the trunk.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 17 2007, 12:17 PM~8809244
> *WHATS UP FELLAS I WAS OUT ON CRENSHAW AND ON BROADWAY THIS SUNDAY AND SEEN A FEW HOUSES OUT THERE
> *


and no pics :uh:


:twak:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 18 2007, 09:41 PM~8821453
> *and no pics :uh:
> :twak:
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 18 2007, 01:09 PM~8817138
> *What's up fellas, I guess I am the newest member of the "Glasshouse Family". I recently got the 76 from Sed-Loc which I think was originaly Tattoo76's. It still needs to be put together and a little love but I'm willing to give it to it! I have been reading through this topic page by page(started on page 1 and I'm on 300 now) and I can definately see that the people in this topic are more than just people that have the same car or even just friends....they are family and they take care of thier own :thumbsup: I hope I am welcome into the family and I will do my best to make you guys proud :biggrin:
> *



*It'll be alright Homie, when you're done just take it out for a few drives to get the feel of it, then it'll all seem normal to you, it's just the same as driving a regular car, even better cause you're riding low, now you can really see how close your front bumper is to the Car infront of you or how the person driving behind you is too close to your rear bumper, with that beautiful big ass quarter and side window you can see if you're getting to close to something. I'll keep me eyes peeled for it none the less.  Ooh before i forget i got those clips we talked about. :0   *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whats going on glasshouse familia?? i see we have some new additions to the familiy... anything i can do to help just let me know..


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 19 2007, 12:39 PM~8823784
> *
> Welcome to the Fest Homie.
> Yeah we're a tight bunch in here, we look out for one another and try to help each other out as much as we can, even if we're thousand miles away  , I've met some of the Glasshouse members and i'm Glad to say that we've become very good friends, not because they drive a Glasshouse but because they're really good people and down to earth. We hang out sometimes and down a few Coronas, grub some Carne Asada and chop it up about our GLASS addiction :biggrin: Can't ask for anything more.
> *


thanx homie, and thanx for all the help you've given me so far :thumbsup: I can't wait to get this car on the road :biggrin: good things to come!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Sep 18 2007, 05:08 PM~8818934
> *hey guys need a chrome pass side miror badly im a new driver and new to drivin a huge car so im worryed about bupin into shit
> *



I DONT WANNA SCARE YOU BUT YOUR GONNA BUMP INTO THINGS HERE AND THERE IF ITS UR FIRST CAR LIKE THAT....... I AINT GONNA LIE I DID AT FIRST :biggrin: 



ON ANOTHER NOTE HERE IS THE VIDEO MY CLUB HOMIE DID FROM CRENSHAW,BROADWAY 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WvoEBdwmKWs


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Sep 18 2007, 04:08 PM~8818934
> *hey guys need a chrome pass side miror badly im a new driver and new to drivin a huge car so im worryed about bupin into shit
> *


i drive without pass. side mirror :biggrin:


fuck it!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 19 2007, 11:26 AM~8824519
> *I DONT WANNA SCARE YOU BUT YOUR GONNA BUMP INTO THINGS HERE AND THERE IF ITS UR FIRST CAR LIKE THAT....... I AINT GONNA LIE I DID AT FIRST :biggrin:
> ON ANOTHER NOTE HERE IS THE VIDEO MY CLUB HOMIE DID FROM CRENSHAW,BROADWAY
> 
> ...


yeah but you used to driving that little honda 1 seater guey :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEA AT FIRST IT FELT LIKE I WAS DRIVING A FUCKING SEMI TRUCK BUT NOW I GOT THE HANG OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 19 2007, 09:44 PM~8824996
> *yeah but you used to driving that little honda 1 seater guey :biggrin:
> *



Man, don even tell me bout drivin a boat like that on small streets... I cruise
my german hood in it. Now thats a tight fit now and then :biggrin: 

Some pix of when I still had both, 4dr & 2dr - sold the green one a month ago to finance
the Landau... u guys don wanna hear what $ I got for it haha :roflmao:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 18 2007, 12:09 PM~8817138
> *What's up fellas, I guess I am the newest member of the "Glasshouse Family". I recently got the 76 from Sed-Loc which I think was originaly Tattoo76's. It still needs to be put together and a little love but I'm willing to give it to it! I have been reading through this topic page by page(started on page 1 and I'm on 300 now) and I can definately see that the people in this topic are more than just people that have the same car or even just friends....they are family and they take care of thier own :thumbsup: I hope I am welcome into the family and I will do my best to make you guys proud :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME TO THE CLICKA CARNAL


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 18 2007, 09:09 PM~8817138
> * :biggrin:
> What's up fellas, I guess I am the newest member of the "Glasshouse Family"....:biggrin:
> *



I 2nd that... welcome and greetz from something like 6.000 miles away :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

don care if last three post are on me ... its all bout PIX in here


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 19 2007, 03:32 PM~8825788
> *don care if last three post are on me ... its all bout PIX in here
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

from the oldschool flix topic:










rollin on 'michael bolt-ons' :cheesy:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 19 2007, 06:41 PM~8826423
> *'michael bolt-ons'  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats a good one.




hey, quick question. has anyone even considered running a g-body rearend in their glasshouse (im not, just asking).


seems like some people had problems with the caddy rear end and the driveshaft rubbing the floor. has anyone compared the height of the pinion between the 2?? if the g-body has a lower pinion than the caddy rear, it would put the drive shaft closer to the ground, which would be away from the floor pan of the car, which is what rubbed on Smurfs car.


the Currie 9" that I am running in my car has a low pinion, which puts the drive shaft further away from the body. 



its just an idea, but maybe the g-body rear has a lower pinion that the caddy rear.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey smurf thats great news drop me a pm with the details homie, im not to conserned about driving it because i can see pritty much everything and can hang out the window just paralel parking, im sure i will bump into shit but thats why im leaving it in primer for a lil while lol

and welcome to the thread homie, keep us updated on your progress


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 19 2007, 07:15 PM~8827709
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  thats a good one.
> hey, quick question. has anyone even considered running a g-body rearend in their glasshouse (im not, just asking).
> seems like some people had problems with the caddy rear end and the driveshaft rubbing the floor. has anyone compared the height of the pinion between the 2?? if the g-body has a lower pinion than the caddy rear, it would put the drive shaft closer to the ground, which would be away from the floor pan of the car, which is what rubbed on Smurfs car.
> ...


I DON'T THINK IT WOULD BE A BOLT IN JOB LIKE THE CADDY/CAPRICE AND ALSO I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE LENGTH OF THE G-BODY REAR IS....


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin: yo bros please can you help me with those quarter window trim


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 19 2007, 07:59 PM~8828073
> *:biggrin: yo bros please can you help me with those quarter window trim
> *


I WAS LUCKY ENOUGH TO HAVE GOOD ONES ON THE CAR WHEN I BOUGHT IT. IT SEEMS TO BE A HOT ITEM...I KNOW SOME PEOPLE MAKE THIER OWN.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

yo bro how do tha make that trim


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

.......welcome to the family.....


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 19 2007, 07:15 PM~8827709
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  thats a good one.
> hey, quick question. has anyone even considered running a g-body rearend in their glasshouse (im not, just asking).
> seems like some people had problems with the caddy rear end and the driveshaft rubbing the floor. has anyone compared the height of the pinion between the 2?? if the g-body has a lower pinion than the caddy rear, it would put the drive shaft closer to the ground, which would be away from the floor pan of the car, which is what rubbed on Smurfs car.
> ...


A G-body rearend is 3" shorter than a Caddy rearend, and the ears on top of the rearend are futher in than a Caddy one so you would have to extend the uppers 2.5 inches to make it work. That would be shortened 3" on each side and the drum would Probally hit the bottom of the frame when lowered.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

when i have the money i will be buyin a roll of the quater window trim so ill hook everyone up


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 19 2007, 11:10 PM~8828629
> *A G-body rearend is 3" shorter than a Caddy rearend, and the ears on top of the rearend are futher in than a Caddy one so you would have to extend the uppers 2.5 inches to make it work.  That would be shortened 3" on each side and the drum would Probally hit the bottom of the frame when lowered.
> *


ohh well, bad idea...



im just happy that im using a brand new Currie 9". :biggrin: they have a very low pinion, and a brand high quality drive shaft is smaller OD than stock.


----------



## triplesj408 (Jul 29, 2005)

i just bought a 74 impala that is missing the rear window i wanted to know if anybody in nor cal would have 1 for sale or maybe somebody in another state that had 1 could ship. i found some in a salvage yards in the some other states but nobody wants to ship it so if u have 1 and live in nor cal or is willing to ship it pm me with your price shipped to zipcode 95123


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 19 2007, 07:15 PM~8827709
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  thats a good one.
> hey, quick question. has anyone even considered running a g-body rearend in their glasshouse (im not, just asking).
> seems like some people had problems with the caddy rear end and the driveshaft rubbing the floor. has anyone compared the height of the pinion between the 2?? if the g-body has a lower pinion than the caddy rear, it would put the drive shaft closer to the ground, which would be away from the floor pan of the car, which is what rubbed on Smurfs car.
> ...





> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Sep 19 2007, 07:37 PM~8827880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
I was reading the Topic where Ron from Black Magic mentioned doing the g-body swap in a Glasshouse, he did mentioned that the g-body rear end was 1.5" shorter than stock meaning that they would be around the same lenght of the caddy/caprice/impala rear ends, don't quote me on it though. 
If the rear end is in fact shorter than the (full size cars) caddys/Caprices/impalas like yetti mentioned it it would be a big ass problem, too short that it would rub the frame. Everybody says about what works but nobody mentions if they had any problems after, it's like someone recommending you over the counter medication with out letting you know of the harsh side effects. :uh: Just my 2.  
*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Sep 19 2007, 07:26 PM~8827794
> *hey smurf thats great news drop me a pm with the details homie, im not to conserned about driving it because i can see pritty much everything and can hang out the window just paralel parking, im sure i will bump into shit but thats why im leaving it in primer for a lil while lol
> 
> and welcome to the thread homie, keep us updated on your progress
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 19 2007, 11:00 PM~8829398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ANY YOU GUYS GOT SOME DECENT L/R REAR QUARTER LOWER ROCKER PANEL STRIPS THEY WANT TO SELL FOR 74 TO 76 GLASSHOUSE? LET ME KNOW THANKS.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by triplesj408_@Sep 19 2007, 09:54 PM~8829326
> *i just bought a 74 impala that is missing the rear window i wanted to know if anybody in nor cal would have 1 for sale or maybe somebody in another state that had 1 could ship. i found some in a salvage yards in the some other states but nobody wants to ship it so if u have 1 and live in nor cal or is willing to ship it pm me with your price shipped to zipcode 95123
> *


think i remember CHOPPER 76 havin one


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

WHOA, whoa, WHOA......I wanna join too, heres the ones i picked up for the collection....


































































And i got this project one for sale fully loaded 

(PW.PL,PS,PB, Power Seats, Rear Def., Remote Mirrors, Climate Control, Etc.)

Has rust but complete!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice...large....please do not put any donk wheels on any of them.....  







or you will be kicked the fuck out..... :buttkick:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 19 2007, 11:00 PM~8829398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: *YO SMURF, ANY WORD ON THE TUNNEL PROJECT?*


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

so bros nobody want to let the rest of us glasshouse owners get those quarter window trim mouldings


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 20 2007, 03:42 AM~8830407
> *very nice...large....please do not put any donk wheels on any of them.....
> or you will be kicked the fuck out..... :buttkick:
> *


LMAO One lowrider one donk! Best of both worlds!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 20 2007, 06:53 AM~8831045
> *
> 
> It's not that nobody wants to hook you or any of us up, it's just that those moldings are almost extinct and the ones that have them are using them and i doubt that they're going to take them off their Car to give them to you, me or any of the Guys asking for them. Just my 2.*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 20 2007, 12:08 PM~8831984
> *
> What's up Homie, yea i finished the tunnel, just been very busy doing other stuff and maybe forgot to mention it. It's all good now, i can pretty much drive laid out as much as i would want to, any lower and i'll be dragging the gas tank, it sits a little more when i fully dump the rear(parked) witch is good, i'm thinking that if i fix the rear ends pinion angle issue and now with the new tunnel in there i can probably lay the bumper on the floor, but to do that i would have to swap Gas tanks too :uh: , those are just things i'm kicking around right now, not sure if i'm going to do it or not, but who knows
> *


pics???


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 20 2007, 10:11 AM~8832003
> *pics???
> *


*Pics of? 
I don't have any recent pictures, i need to take some :biggrin: , i have some old ones from when i started the tunnel, if that's what you want to see.  *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 20 2007, 12:16 PM~8832027
> *Pics of?
> I don't have any recent pictures, i need to take some :biggrin: , i have some old ones from when i started the tunnel, if that's what you want to see.
> *


I saw those, how much did you raise the tunnel? Is this necessary if the rear end swap is done?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 20 2007, 03:16 PM~8831126
> *so bros nobody want to let the rest of us glasshouse owners get those quarter window trim mouldings
> *



Im in constant search fro glasshouse parts and only seen one molding once on
ebay. was long time ago, i think it sold for like $ 200


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 20 2007, 10:17 AM~8832032
> *I saw those, how much did you raise the tunnel? Is this necessary if the rear end swap is done?
> *


*To me it was, I like to drive my Rides, specially lowered so been able to drive laid out was a must for me. When laid, The rear end will push your drive shaft towards the tunnel there for the tunnel sits right on the drive shaft not allowing it to spin freely and sometimes it wont move at all  With the tunnel raised i'm able to drive laid out as much as i can without dragging the gas tank and my Car is not fully dumped on the back, when i park i can still lower the car a little more untill the drive shaft rests on the Body.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 19 2007, 07:15 PM~8827709
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  thats a good one.
> hey, quick question. has anyone even considered running a g-body rearend in their glasshouse (im not, just asking).
> seems like some people had problems with the caddy rear end and the driveshaft rubbing the floor. has anyone compared the height of the pinion between the 2?? if the g-body has a lower pinion than the caddy rear, it would put the drive shaft closer to the ground, which would be away from the floor pan of the car, which is what rubbed on Smurfs car.
> ...



ONE OF THE HOMIES HAS A CUTTY REAR END ON HIS IMPALA BUT ITS A 64


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 19 2007, 10:08 PM~8825645
> *Man, don even tell me bout drivin a boat like that on small streets... I cruise
> my german hood in it. Now thats a tight fit now and then  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


damn man i've been missing that almost exact same view for almost a year now.. :angry:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 20 2007, 07:55 AM~8831929
> *LMAO One lowrider one donk! Best of both worlds!
> *


LARGE dont do it you can have 2 lowrider and look out the window at those 4x4 whyll your driving your lolo i dont want to have to go out to florida to save the glass house and burn the rims and put some real rims on it if you are wondering who this is righting this its billy from bowtie :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Sep 20 2007, 10:11 PM~8837328
> *LARGE dont do it  you can have 2 lowrider and look out the window at those 4x4 whyll your driving your lolo i dont want to have to go out to florida to save the glass house and burn the rims and put some real rims on it if you are wondering who this is righting this its billy from bowtie  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 20 2007, 10:27 AM~8832103
> *To me it was, I like to drive my Rides, specially lowered so been able to drive laid out was a must for me. When laid, The rear end will push your drive shaft towards the tunnel there for the tunnel sits right on the drive shaft not allowing it to spin freely and sometimes it wont move at all   With the tunnel raised i'm able to drive laid out as much as i can without dragging the gas tank and my Car is not fully dumped on the back, when i park i can still lower the car a little more untill the drive shaft rests on the Body.
> *


HEY SMURF POST PIC OF YOUR GLASSHOUSE LAID! :biggrin: MAINLY SIDE SHOT TO SEE THE CLEAR DIFFERENCE!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 20 2007, 09:27 AM~8832099
> *Im in constant search fro glasshouse parts and only seen one molding once on
> ebay. was long time ago, i think it sold for like $ 200
> *



.....many years ago i could of bought an og nos set.....for $400....i thought that was way too much for plastic trim......



:angry: now i wish i had bought them....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Sep 21 2007, 12:11 AM~8837328
> *LARGE dont do it  you can have 2 lowrider and look out the window at those 4x4 whyll your driving your lolo i dont want to have to go out to florida to save the glass house and burn the rims and put some real rims on it if you are wondering who this is righting this its billy from bowtie  :biggrin:
> *


Aww Shit what it do billy, i just left LA a couple of days ago! Hows everything! I'll have to hit ya up next time i'm in i gotta see if you got some glasshouse parts! :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 20 2007, 11:25 PM~8837765
> *HEY SMURF POST PIC OF YOUR GLASSHOUSE LAID! :biggrin: MAINLY SIDE SHOT TO SEE THE CLEAR DIFFERENCE!
> *


*I'll try to get some new Shots this weekend.  *


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 20 2007, 10:08 AM~8831984
> *
> What's up Homie, yea i finished the tunnel, just been very busy doing other stuff and maybe forgot to mention it. It's all good now, i can pretty much drive laid out as much as i would want to, any lower and i'll be dragging the gas tank, it sits a little more when i fully dump the rear(parked) witch is good, i'm thinking that if i fix the rear ends pinion angle issue and now with the new tunnel in there i can probably lay the bumper on the floor, but to do that i would have to swap Gas tanks too :uh: , those are just things i'm kicking around right now, not sure if i'm going to do it or not, but who knows
> 
> *


what gas tank would u swap it with.. ive been tryin to get a gas tank for more than a month now.. and something always comes up.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Sep 21 2007, 10:43 AM~8840400
> *what gas tank would u swap it with.. ive been tryin to get a gas tank for more than a month now.. and something always comes up.
> *


*I'm not at that stage yet, but i'm sure i can find a more narrower one when i get to that point, sorry i can't be of much help. 
I have a few in mind, but i'm going to try different ones to see witch one fits best, one thing to remind everyone, is that us here in the L.A area are spoiled, too many Junk Yards to go and snatch parts from  (not too many Glasshouses though :uh .

One more thing, are you trying to Buy a new one? or just trying to find one that'll work period? Cause if you would settle for a used one, hit up the Homie CHOPPER76 in here and ask him about the Gas tank, he has a 76 rolling Chassi with everything still attached  I'm sure shipping will be a bitch. *


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

good looks, ima hit him up


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 21 2007, 11:11 AM~8840635
> *I'm not at that stage yet, but i'm sure i can find a more narrower one when i get to that point, sorry i can't be of much help.
> I have a few in mind, but i'm going to try different ones to see witch one fits best, one thing to remind everyone, is that us here in the L.A area are spoiled, too many Junk Yards to go and snatch parts from   (not too many Glasshouses though :uh .
> 
> ...



dont the junk yards punch holes in the has tanks?????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

..... dam I got a gas tank sitting here too.....  


and yes ferns....junkyards poke holes in the tank....


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 15 2007, 05:34 PM~8798371
> *
> you know it skim....glasshouses are a serious subject here .......
> *


YES SIR! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 21 2007, 11:36 PM~8845423
> *..... dam I got a gas tank sitting here too.....
> and yes ferns....junkyards poke holes in the tank....
> *


FOR A 74? :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 18 2007, 12:49 PM~8817472
> *YO DIRTY YOU GOING TO VEGAS THIS YEAR???? WHOS GOING
> 
> 1.ME
> ...


GOT MY ROOM BOOKED, STAYING AT THE IMPERIAL PALACE


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 20 2007, 12:56 AM~8829344
> *
> I was reading the Topic where Ron from Black Magic mentioned doing the g-body swap in a Glasshouse, he did mentioned that the g-body rear end was 1.5" shorter than stock meaning that they would be around the same lenght of the caddy/caprice/impala rear ends, don't quote me on it though.
> If the rear end is in fact shorter than the (full size cars) caddys/Caprices/impalas like yetti mentioned it it would be a big ass problem, too short that it would rub the frame. Everybody says about what works but nobody mentions if they had any problems after, it's like someone recommending you over the counter medication with out letting you know of the harsh side effects. :uh:  Just my 2.
> ...


i've heard 3 different versions of the story, lol. rearend swaps can be a pain in the ass, unless you are buying something brand new, built to exact specs. 


sometimes its easiest to get the stock rearend narrowed. back in 98 when i had my 70 monte carlo, i tried the who rear end swap bullshit with one that was supposed to be a "bolt in" replacement except narrower than the stock rear. 

it ended up not bolting in, driveshaft wouldnt fit, etc etc. it the driveshaft would have been the only problem, then it would have been OK, but the upper trailing arm mounts were wrong.

so i ended up taking the stock rearend to a drag car builder and he narrowed it for me. $100 for the labor, $200 for the axles, and then $250 for new gears, bearings and seals. I had the gear ratio changed a just a little higher to compensate for the 13's.

But, in the end I had something that I was able to drive daily, and my rear wheels tucked with skirts, no rubbing at all. And with the higher gear ratio I was able to haul ass on the highway.



Now, the only problem I have is kicking my own ass everyday for getting rid of that car, out of all the cars I have owned, I miss it the most. But, of course the Glasshouse takes away those feelings, lol.

The only reason I am buying the brand new 9" from Currie is because a 9" looks 1000 times better when its chromed than the stocked rearend chromed. The stocks dont chrome as well as a 9" and every component is brand new, nothing is used, even the housing is brand new from Currie, so its all good high quality stuff.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Sep 22 2007, 09:57 AM~8847158
> *FOR A 74? :biggrin:
> *



76' ....just need to change the float...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 22 2007, 12:06 PM~8847393
> *i've heard 3 different versions of the story, lol. rearend swaps can be a pain in the ass, unless you are buying something brand new, built to exact specs.
> sometimes its easiest to get the stock rearend narrowed. back in 98 when i had my 70 monte carlo, i tried the who rear end swap bullshit with one that was supposed to be a "bolt in" replacement except narrower than the stock rear.
> 
> ...


The G-body rearend is 3" shorter on each side. I have an 80 Bonniville that I put a G-body rearend in so the 13's would fit with skirts, the g-body is 1.5 shorter than a Caddy or Caprice rearend. I also have a 72 Impala with a Caddy rearend with discs under it and it is 1.5 shorter on each side also to clear the skirts. I can't see any reason why the pinion angle would be different on a caddy rearend because they are both 10 bolt rear ends. If you put a g-body rear end in a glasshouse you would have to extend the upper trailing arms 2.5 inches which I had to do on the Bonniville. You have to grind the lower trailing arm bushing because it is wider, and you would have to change the driveshaft because the bolt up differently. And then after this when you dump it down the frame will sit on the drums.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Sep 14 2007, 08:59 AM~8789923
> *I think Glasshouse FEST is probably the most respected forum in LIL.  You all always keep it tight and tell it like it is in here.
> 
> This is my 74 Impala.
> ...


didnt this 74 belong to somebody from Old Style(I COULD BE WRONG)


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 22 2007, 02:02 PM~8848131
> *76' ....just need to change the float...
> *


so will it work for mine....cuz mine came with a piece of hose around the filler neck cuz it leaks


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 22 2007, 11:06 AM~8847393
> *i've heard 3 different versions of the story, lol. rearend swaps can be a pain in the ass, unless you are buying something brand new, built to exact specs.
> sometimes its easiest to get the stock rearend narrowed. back in 98 when i had my 70 monte carlo, i tried the who rear end swap bullshit with one that was supposed to be a "bolt in" replacement except narrower than the stock rear.
> 
> ...


This car has a stock rear end narrowed.



> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 22 2007, 12:18 AM~8845608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Sep 22 2007, 09:09 PM~8849936
> *so will it work for mine....cuz mine came with a piece of hose around the filler neck cuz it leaks
> *



o...for sure.... :biggrin: .....pm me an offer?.......


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

yo player,s no good news about those quarter windows trim ,my 2,is that they make the car look good,its so hard to belief that it,s so fucking hard to get. :angry: :angry:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 22 2007, 11:36 PM~8849727
> *The G-body rearend is 3" shorter on each side. I have an 80 Bonniville that I put a G-body rearend in so the 13's would fit with skirts, the g-body is 1.5 shorter than a Caddy or Caprice rearend. I also have a 72 Impala with a Caddy rearend with discs under it and it is 1.5 shorter on each side also to clear the skirts. I can't see any reason why the pinion angle would be different on a caddy rearend because they are both 10 bolt rear ends.  If you put a g-body rear end in a glasshouse you would have to extend the upper trailing arms 2.5 inches which I had to do on the Bonniville.  You have to grind the lower trailing arm bushing because it is wider, and you would have to change the driveshaft because the bolt up differently.  And then after this when you dump it down the frame will sit on the drums.
> *


its not the pinion angle.

its a lower pinion, meaning where the actual pinion shaft is coming out of the rearend. the lower it is, the more clearance there is between the floors and drive shaft. seems like some people have had problems with their drive shaft rubbing the floor section under the back seat, when using the Caddy rearend.


I want my car to LAY frame, ride low with skirts, 7" wide wheels are a must have, and I dont want ANYTHING to rub.


I pretty much have everything worked out for my Glasshouse already. Currie 9" rear, aftermarket disc brakes with billet calipers, and smaller diameter drive shaft.


I was just trying to think up different options for the guys who just want something that works so they can ride low, without rubbing.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 23 2007, 10:01 AM~8851730
> *its not the pinion angle.
> 
> its a lower pinion, meaning where the actual pinion shaft is coming out of the rearend. the lower it is, the more clearance there is between the floors and drive shaft. seems like some people have had problems with their drive shaft rubbing the floor section under the back seat, when using the Caddy rearend.
> ...


I got rid of my factory rearend about 10 years ago so I can't compare them side by side. I'm not for sure but I think you could use a factory Caddy driveshaft and get rid of the double u-joints that glasshouses have from the factory. I'm with you the back needs to be as low as possible and still driveable. I'm hoping to get back on the Impala soon and I'll keep you guys posted on rear end mods that I figure out. I'm for sure dropping the top mounts 2 inches so the pinion will be good locked up, this will also help with it layed because it will point the pinion down when fully laid which will help with any rubbing, just want to make sure it's not too much so it will still drive down.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 23 2007, 06:36 AM~8851408
> *yo player,s no good news about those quarter windows trim ,my 2,is that they make the car look good,its so hard to belief that it,s so fucking hard to get. :angry:  :angry:
> *



sorry bro....we've been dealing with this problem for awhile.... :angry: 


pretty much the close you gonna get to the og plastic chrome is to use the thicker door edge trim and a heatgun to curve the corners...

or deal without them  


thats what makes these cars a challenge....unlike a catalog impala..


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 22 2007, 12:36 AM~8845423
> *..... dam I got a gas tank sitting here too.....
> and yes ferns....junkyards poke holes in the tank....
> *


*That's why you have to have connects.   and they wont be punching none on mine once i make the request.  *


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

What, Up Smurf how's the house coming along as for me kind of slow fiding parts for house's is hard ass fuck now not like in the 90' went to three junk junk yards came home with nothing. Like Harbor Phil said we cant just pick up a catalog and order parts but that's what make's it fun for me.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 23 2007, 12:23 PM~8852538
> *That's why you have to have connects.    and they wont be punching none on mine once i make the request.
> *





 .......all my junkyard connects have left


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Luis (NorCal75)


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 23 2007, 12:10 PM~8852475
> *sorry bro....we've been dealing with this problem for awhile....        :angry:
> pretty much the close you gonna get to the og plastic chrome is to use the thicker door edge trim and a heatgun to curve the corners...
> 
> ...


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

yo bro can you tell me where to get the thicker moulding from,so i can do my windows :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 23 2007, 03:02 PM~8853410
> *yo bro can you tell me where to get the thicker moulding from,so i can do my windows :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *



you have to buy a 200ft roll of it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 23 2007, 03:02 PM~8853410
> *yo bro can you tell me where to get the thicker moulding from,so i can do my windows :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *



......check out your local auto paint supply or one of those stores that sell accesories for semi trucks...  

its thicker than the stuff you'd get from pep boys....


keep the og stainless clip to cover the split (if you have it hopefully)

I have 2 sets of clips one for mine and one for a homie in the fest...I owe..... but have no fucking idea where they at :angry:  

good luck.....I glance at the name and keep saying military 76


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 23 2007, 04:42 PM~8854005
> *......check out your local auto paint supply or one of those stores that sell accesories for semi trucks...
> 
> its thicker than the stuff you'd get from pep boys....
> ...



i gotta scurry around my garage like a crack head to find mine when i need them hahhahaha


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Sep 23 2007, 05:45 PM~8854413
> *i gotta scurry around my garage like a crack head to find mine when i need them hahhahaha
> *



find them before its to late....its been so long I forgot what they look like.....I got a big box with all my extra stuff collected through the years....hopefully they will be there....


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 23 2007, 01:03 AM~8851121
> *o...for sure.... :biggrin: .....pm me an offer?.......
> *


PM'ed


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 23 2007, 06:36 AM~8851408
> *yo player,s no good news about those quarter windows trim ,my 2,is that they make the car look good,its so hard to belief that it,s so fucking hard to get. :angry:  :angry:
> *


I ran across an NOS pair a while back, the guy that had them was asking $500 each, i can hit him up to see if he still has them if your willing to pay $1,000 for a pair of plastic moldings....As for me I think i can do with out them :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

HERES MINE BEFORE PUT MY CADDY REAR -END...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Sep 23 2007, 08:59 PM~8855820
> *I ran across an NOS pair a while back, the guy that had them was asking $500 each, i can hit him up to see if he still has them if your willing to pay $1,000 for a pair of plastic moldings....As for me I think i can do with out them :biggrin:
> *


  fuck that.....i couldn't break that kind of bread for fragile plastic......

i could of got them (pair)...for $500 about 7 years ago.....and nos 76' side moldings for $350....


 .....oh well.....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 23 2007, 09:19 PM~8855940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 noice car bro!


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

THANKS....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Sep 23 2007, 01:37 PM~8852625
> *What, Up Smurf how's the house coming along as for me kind of slow fiding parts for house's is hard ass fuck now not like in the 90' went to three junk junk yards came home with nothing. Like Harbor Phil said we cant just pick up a catalog and order parts but that's what make's it fun for me.
> *


*
Time to get some new ones :biggrin: , it's always good to have connects there and at an Autoparts store, i have some at Napa, Kragen and Autozone. Now if i can get one in Classic Industries i'll be set :biggrin: , although our best connects are at the Yards cause that's the only place you'll get lucky and find some Glasshouse parts.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 23 2007, 10:19 PM~8855940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Bad Ass Car Homie, Now the Bumper kit on this one looks great :cheesy: :worship:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From another tread. Imperials Clean Ass Glasshouse.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 23 2007, 01:23 PM~8852538
> *That's why you have to have connects.    and they wont be punching none on mine once i make the request.
> *



HAHAHAHHAHA LIKE THAT HUH


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 24 2007, 11:57 AM~8859024
> *HAHAHAHHAHA LIKE THAT HUH
> *


*Always like that, have to know the right people to get the parts you need and do your Ride the right way, no half ass'n here.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 24 2007, 10:12 AM~8858401
> *
> I've been Good Homie, The Glass is coming along Homie, i'm trying to finish up somethings for Vegas, but to tell you the truth it seems like it's not going to happen  .  I have my spot on the transporter and everything ready but no signs of completing my car.
> 
> *


I WISH I COULD TAKE MINE....I WAS SO CLOSE TOO. NEXT YEAR FA SHO! SEE YOU OUT THERE HOMIE!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 24 2007, 02:39 PM~8860119
> *I WISH I COULD TAKE MINE....I WAS SO CLOSE TOO. NEXT YEAR FA SHO! SEE YOU OUT THERE HOMIE!
> *



*I hear you Homie, Maybe next year will be the Year of the Glasshouses in Vegas, cause by the way things are looking i doubt that my Ride will be finished, but i'm still keeping my fingers crossed, Gotta stay positive.  *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

whats missin?


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

I CAN SAY THAT AFTER LOOKING THROUGH THIS TOPIC, I HAVE AN ALL NEW APPRETIATION FOR THESE CARS, FROM WHAT I HAVE SEEN THEY ARE REASONABLE PRICED TOO! I WILL PROBABLY BE IN THE MARKET FOR ONE ONCE I AM FINISHED WITH MY LAC, VERY NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 24 2007, 09:15 AM~8858424
> *Bad Ass Car Homie, Now the Bumper kit on this one looks great :cheesy:  :worship:
> *


Thanks all I need is the rear end swap so that I can put my skirts on...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 24 2007, 01:57 PM~8860260
> *
> I hear you Homie, Maybe next year will be the Year of the Glasshouses in Vegas, cause by the way things are looking i doubt that my Ride will be finished, but i'm still keeping my fingers crossed, Gotta stay positive.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 24 2007, 11:32 AM~8859241
> *Always like that, have to know the right people to get the parts you need and do your Ride the right way, no half ass'n here.
> *


Thats the only way to go, me entiendes mendes


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 24 2007, 09:15 AM~8858424
> *Bad Ass Car Homie, Now the Bumper kit on this one looks great :cheesy:  :worship:
> *


i second that, it lines up real nice, hopefully mine will line up just as good as that...mad props to the homie mr.longo :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

que onda locos?? might be selling tha other 2 glasshouses i have sometime this week... thats chrome and lifts right there!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

FROM ANOTHER TOPIC


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Sep 24 2007, 09:53 PM~8864083
> *i second that, it lines up real nice, hopefully mine will line up just as good as that...mad props to the homie mr.longo :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS...


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 24 2007, 10:52 PM~8864485
> *FROM ANOTHER TOPIC
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats cleannnnnnnnn


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SO FOR ALL OF THOES THAT ARE GOING TO VEGAS WERES THE PARTY AT???????????


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 24 2007, 12:19 AM~8855940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 26 2007, 09:51 AM~8873664
> *SO FOR ALL OF THOES THAT ARE GOING TO VEGAS WERES THE PARTY AT???????????
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHY THE FACE?????????


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 26 2007, 09:51 AM~8873664
> *SO FOR ALL OF THOES THAT ARE GOING TO VEGAS WERES THE PARTY AT???????????
> *


:dunno: saturday we were thinking of going to OPM. :dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 26 2007, 11:17 AM~8874195
> *WHY THE FACE?????????
> *



NO VEGAS...GOTTA SAVE MY $$....TO FINISH CAR......  





on a side note....anybody on here 'isrealc2007'.....on ebay....fucker keeps outbidding me on my glasshouse part.... :angry:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN...... OH WELL THERES ALWAYS NEXT YEAR......... HAHAHAHAHAH HWTA YOU TRYING TO GET THAT THEY KEEP BEATING YOU ON EBAY


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

TTT FOR ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAM.


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

whats up with these car having to change rear ends to fit skirts.. i rember all my uncle did to his 72 is grind da fuck out the back of the skirt and he made them bolt on .. they never rubbed at all used to hit the sides and nothin ever rubbed..

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 26 2007, 06:56 PM~8877455
> *TTT FOR ALL THE GLASSHOUSE  FAM.
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Sep 27 2007, 05:12 AM~8877556
> *whats up with these car having to change rear ends to fit skirts.. i rember all my uncle did to his 72 is grind da fuck out the back of the skirt and he made them bolt on .. they never rubbed at all used to hit the sides and nothin ever rubbed..
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



not again.. haha. just playin but this has been discussed like so many times.
check a couple of pages back, there was a huge final of the pros and cons of
shavin skirts and rollin juiced. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

TTT for the Glassheads :biggrin: 

so I figured out how to make it look like I know how to stripe hahaha, so far..


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

I like the lakepipes on that one man


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 27 2007, 10:32 AM~8879265
> *
> *



yo phil, you still got my mags and the lil glass on the list? holla at me :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 27 2007, 01:32 AM~8879265
> *
> *



:wave:

SEEN YOU THE OTHER DAY.....ON LOMITA AGAIN....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Sep 27 2007, 02:48 AM~8879297
> *TTT for the Glassheads :biggrin:
> 
> so I figured out how to make it look like I know how to stripe hahaha, so far..
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Sep 22 2007, 09:57 PM~8849843
> *didnt this 74 belong to somebody from Old Style(I COULD BE WRONG)
> *


I don't belive so. When I bought this car in Michigan it was stock Black and the owner said is was from Kentucky.

I have done everything to it...paint, hydaulics, trim, etc.


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 14 2007, 10:13 AM~8790005
> *
> That's a clean ass Ride Homie. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Welcome to the GlassHouse Fest and an extra  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: for representing the Raza out there(love the Flag on the bumper) in St. Louis, MO  :0
> *


Thanks Smurf

Your ride has been an inspiration.

Viva la raza.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Sep 27 2007, 02:48 AM~8879297
> *TTT for the Glassheads :biggrin:
> 
> so I figured out how to make it look like I know how to stripe hahaha, so far..
> ...



YEA


----------



## Solano Romeo (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Sep 27 2007, 01:48 AM~8879297
> *TTT for the Glassheads :biggrin:
> 
> so I figured out how to make it look like I know how to stripe hahaha, so far..
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Sep 27 2007, 02:48 AM~8879297
> *TTT for the Glassheads :biggrin:
> 
> so I figured out how to make it look like I know how to stripe hahaha, so far..
> ...



*Best house in all of BC!!!!!*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Sep 27 2007, 09:42 AM~8880802
> *I don't belive so.  When I bought this car in Michigan it was stock Black and the owner said is was from Kentucky.
> 
> I have done everything to it...paint, hydaulics, trim, etc.
> *


Orale, theres one out here from Old Style that kind of looks like yours, either way clean ride


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life74+Sep 27 2007, 10:42 AM~8880802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thank's Homie, it's nowhere near as clean as yours but i try to represent the Glasshouse Riders to the Fullest :biggrin:  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Sep 27 2007, 09:42 AM~8880802
> *I don't belive so.  When I bought this car in Michigan it was stock Black and the owner said is was from Kentucky.
> 
> I have done everything to it...paint, hydaulics, trim, etc.
> *


Did you get all your plastic rechromed, cuz it looks really clean


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Sep 27 2007, 01:27 PM~8882296
> *Did you get all your plastic rechromed, cuz it looks really clean
> *



:biggrin: ....i need that for sure......


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

wha up glasshouse fam, fifured i would post some links to some stuff people might need  

nos front bumper strip

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-75-IMP...sspagenameZWDVW

trunk chev emblem
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/71-72-73-74...sspagenameZWDVW

licence plate panal
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/74-76-Impal...sspagenameZWDVW

nos side marker
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-1974-19...sspagenameZWDVW

nos trim
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-1974-Ch...sspagenameZWDVW

nos door trim
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-CHEV-C...sspagenameZWDVW

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-1974-Ch...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

heres a house too, looks like a good deal, got the rare side windows

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 27 2007, 01:37 PM~8882344
> *:biggrin: ....i need that for sure......
> *


ME AND YOU BOTH BRO, I HAVE THAT PLACE OUT IN ORANGE THAT DOES IT, BUT I WOULDNT HURT TO FIND SOMETHING CHEAPER :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Wut up glasshouse fam. i got a brand new fuel sending unit if anyones looking.. holla at me

ima have pics on my rag up soon


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Glass house from Yuma AZ Uniques


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Sep 27 2007, 07:00 PM~8884587
> *Wut up glasshouse fam. i got a brand new fuel sending unit if anyones looking.. holla at me
> 
> ima have pics on my rag up soon
> *


how much shipped to 92225


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 24 2007, 10:52 PM~8864485
> *FROM ANOTHER TOPIC
> 
> 
> ...


Will be for sale after Oct 23rd 2007. Please watch for the listing on LOL and then EBAY, PM with any questions.


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

THE HOMIES RIDE...


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 27 2007, 02:41 AM~8878919
> *not again.. haha. just playin but this has been discussed like so many times.
> check a couple of pages back, there was a huge final of the pros and cons of
> shavin skirts and rollin juiced.  :biggrin:
> *


Your right this is a never ending topic, I took the advise and rain with it. In a few months I will be doing my drivetrain over and installing a 84 caddy rearend.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Sep 27 2007, 09:56 PM~8885893
> *THE HOMIES RIDE...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Sep 27 2007, 12:54 PM~8882099
> *Best house in all of BC!!!!!
> *


maiden, did you stripe that yourself?!

looks dope man nice job :0


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Sep 27 2007, 02:27 PM~8882296
> *Did you get all your plastic rechromed, cuz it looks really clean
> *


Believe it or not, I actually used Never-Dull chrome polish. I was kind of scared that it was going to stain it but, I had nothing to lose.

I did very small sections so it did set on the plastic too long. And then I rubbed the shit out of it and it came out looking good.

Try a small section first.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Sep 28 2007, 12:58 PM~8889925
> *Believe it or not, I actually used Never-Dull chrome polish.  I was kind of scared that it was going to stain it but, I had nothing to lose.
> 
> I did very small sections so it did set on the plastic too long.  And then I rubbed the shit out of it and it came out looking good.
> ...


look like i have something to do this weekend, thanks bro


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

happy friday


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 28 2007, 04:58 PM~8891092
> *    happy friday
> *


*X76 :biggrin: , Digging your avatar :thumbsup:  *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whats up glasshouse locos??? quick question... any of the fam ever use the door hinges off ebay??? looking into getting mine replaced sometime during the winter(along with other things) and thot id ask about them.

so.. any comments on them?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 19 2007, 03:41 PM~8826423
> *from the oldschool flix topic:
> 
> 
> ...


it was mine back in the days,,had 2 pump set up.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 28 2007, 04:14 PM~8891200
> *whats up glasshouse locos??? quick question... any of the fam ever use the door hinges off ebay??? looking into getting mine replaced sometime during the winter(along with other things) and thot id ask about them.
> 
> so.. any comments on them?
> *



just get your old ones sandblasted....buy the pin and bushing kit....way cheaper than $50 each hindge...like those ones on ebay

thats all they do


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 28 2007, 04:08 PM~8891162
> *X76 :biggrin: , Digging your avatar :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro.....one our glasshouse homies hooked that up for me....  

I've always been a big misfits fan....


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Sep 28 2007, 11:38 AM~8889389
> *maiden, did you stripe that yourself?!
> looks dope man nice job :0
> *


ya thanks dude :thumbsup: ..and Ruocco too :thumbsup: , much appreciated guys see ya tomm at the majestics cruise/party


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

double post


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:thumbsup: old school graphics


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

what up riders fogure i would post a couple new pics, with my buddys cutty, got my trunk jam primed and that weather stripping was a bitch to remove but it should be sprayed candy soon, also a pic of the back window where i scraped half of the over spray off what a diference


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 29 2007, 11:33 AM~8894868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE TO SEE SOME OLDIE BUT GOODIE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks for the advice phil.. 

another question.. will an 85 fleetwood rearend work for the rearend swap???


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 27 2007, 08:15 PM~8884679
> *how much shipped to 92225
> *


its brand new still in box, ill let it go for 70, thats cheaper than what i payed.. let me find out how much shippin is gonna cost.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Finally got the Rag out......


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Sep 30 2007, 05:26 PM~8902374
> *Finally got the Rag  out......
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*What's crack-a-laken Big Homies, so i was busting ass this past weekend trying to finish some small details on the Glass, trying my hardest to have it ready for Vegas, I don't give a fuck about Lowrider magazine and the Show i just want to bust out and it's now or wait till New Years :biggrin:  

Anyway here are some shots of what went down. 

Yesterday Morning. :0  

<img src=\'http://i23.tinypic.com/10d6ycz.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i20.tinypic.com/23t3y95.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

:0  

<img src=\'http://i23.tinypic.com/mblbf7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

*This is one of those small details i was talking about :biggrin: The whole Interior is gone :0  

<img src=\'http://i21.tinypic.com/1f91yu.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i20.tinypic.com/2j1kewh.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Finally some things where shaping up, new rear deck with 4 JBLs  

<img src=\'http://i21.tinypic.com/do30iw.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

My Interior before i took it out  

<img src=\'http://i23.tinypic.com/nbbwrb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*The Homie 76 GLASSHOUSE getting down on the new head liner(Thanks Homie), Hell yeah it's a GLASSHOUSE FEST thing  .

<img src=\'http://i24.tinypic.com/m7uoow.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Sneak peak   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Now it was time to lay down some thick fucking padding to keep that Dual Flowmaster sound out the Car  

<img src=\'http://i23.tinypic.com/2mxqtky.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Didn't i have some wires around somewhere  guess it's better if you can't see them :biggrin:  

<img src=\'http://i23.tinypic.com/ws1iyt.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Damn Smurf,you aint playing homie!!!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD SMURF, KEEP IT UP HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Now it was time to start laying down the new 2 piece Carpet.  

<img src=\'http://i20.tinypic.com/2rnk0v5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Thanks to the Homie Johnie(Mr.74 - GLASSHOUSE FEST) for doing me the paro at Classic Industries, like i said my Ride is a GLASSHOUSE FEST thing  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 1 2007, 10:53 AM~8907018
> *Damn Smurf,you aint playing homie!!!
> *


*Thanks Homie. Gotta represent the GLASSHOUSE FEST to the fullest :biggrin:  *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

lookin good smurf :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*My quick disconnects,  *










:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Smurf

Lookin tight. Keep it up.

How easy is that two piece carpet from Classic Industries to work with? I need to do that pretty soon.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Few More shots of my rear deck After it was wrapped.   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Here's a Shot of my Old Door panels,

<img src=\'http://i24.tinypic.com/2mq3zg8.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g294/7-6/DSC03760.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Now here's a sneak peak at my new panels  How does real Spinneybeck Leather and Suade sound :0  

<img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g294/7-6/DSC03771.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

:0  

<img src=\'http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g294/7-6/DSC03773.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Thanks to the Homie Mr.74 for the rear quarter pieces pictures :worship: .  

<img src=\'http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1392/5388998/10844715/277515621.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Here was the reproduction getting done *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I would like to give much props to the Homie Billy(76 GLASSHOUSE) for getting down on the Upholstery work he did a great Job, now it's time for me to start putting everything back on :biggrin: . 
I haven't really showed the whole interior or the Car for that matter, but it's definitely going to be different, Original with a little something something.   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 1 2007, 11:00 AM~8907074
> *lookin good smurf :biggrin:
> *



*It's o.k Homie, i left it out in the Sun for 2 days, but we didn't have alot of sun these past days so it didn't work that great, the Homie Billy was able to put it in nicely after a few tugs here and there, but i think i would have cut that shit in pieces, out of frustration :biggrin:  .*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 1 2007, 10:26 AM~8907203
> *I would like to give much props to the Homie Billy(76Glasshouse) for getting down on the Upholstery work he did a great Job, now it's time for me to start putting everything back on :biggrin: .
> I haven't really showed the whole interior or the Car for that matter, but it's definitely going to be different, Original with a little something something.
> *


pues se mira chingon smurf!! one day mine will be as clean as yours,,,


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 1 2007, 11:32 AM~8907234
> *pues se mira chingon smurf!! one day mine will be as clean as yours,,,
> *


*Come on Homie don't be so modest, your Car is clean as fuck Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: if anything i'm the one that's playing catch up  *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 1 2007, 10:39 AM~8907264
> *Come on Homie don't be so modest, your Car is clean as fuck Homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: if anything i'm the one that's playing catch up
> *


ey carnal that homie got down on that interioir!! ive always wanted the real leather/suede for my interioir. IMO it looks classy as fuck! 

the to-do list keeps gettin bigger and bigger for my car now that the fall/winter season is here... :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 1 2007, 11:47 AM~8907327
> *ey carnal that homie got down on that interioir!! ive always wanted the real leather/suede for my interioir. IMO it looks classy as fuck!
> 
> the to-do list keeps gettin bigger and bigger for my car now that the fall/winter season is here... :biggrin:
> *


*
The Homie Billy(76 GLASSHOUSE - GLASSHOUSE FEST) gots skills Dog, I drew up a rough sketch of what i wanted and he made it come to life  .
That's exactly the look i was going for, nice simple and clean   *


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

It's looking good Smurf.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looking good smurf.....that engine compartment is gonna be next


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FUCKING SMURF THE CAR IS LOOKING DOWN AS FUCK


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 1 2007, 12:26 PM~8907543
> *It's looking good Smurf.
> 
> *



*And you know this Mannnnn  , Thanks Homie.
The sad thing is that i'm neglecting my Trunk, but i really don't want to rush that, i got big plans for it so i will have to live with the temporary set up  *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

damn smurf lookin amazing :biggrin:  



anyone here got a chrome pass side mirror i want one bad.... also does anyone know if the sports mirrors are the same as the monte carlo ones??


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damm... thats coming out nice. what you do with the seats?? :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Thanks for the props, I'm just doing my part to represent the Glasshouse Riders as best as i can.  
I got rid of the seats, I had no use for them.  *


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

anyone know how to use the Gumout 2 step fuel system cleaner?

Liquid Intake Cleaner (step 1) and a Fuel System Cleaner (step 2). i read everything from the box to both bottles and it doesnt say how to use it. my guess is the fuel system cleaner goes in the gas tank - obviously. but the liquid intake cleaner (step 1) doesnt say anything besides "Follow instructions listed for the G991 Applicator." what is that; how do i use it; where do i add it; does the engine have to be running; does the engine need to be off but warm; how long do i wait after adding the liquid intake before i can add the fuel system cleaner; etc etc etc.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

hno: hno: hno: smurf good stuff bro...crunch time!! thats pretty damn solid of the glasshouse bros helping out too..that disconnect is dope! the outer 6x9s fit np with the rear strokes?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 1 2007, 04:34 PM~8909355
> *hno:  hno:  hno: smurf good stuff bro...crunch time!! thats pretty damn solid of the glasshouse bros helping out too..that disconnect is dope! the outer 6x9s fit np with the rear strokes?
> *


*Thanks Maiden, tell me about it, 4 days and counting hno: i still need to put the rest of the trim and panels back on, i'm waiting on the bench seat to be finished, need to finish up some electrical connections, waiting on some stuff to get re-painted, :dunno: That's why i said on some earlier posts that i'm not sure if i'm going to make Vegas  , but it's all good i'll be pulling all nighters and hope that i make it, i'm doing all this on my own and sometimes you need an extra hand to help you hold somethings :uh: But fuck it that's how it is sometimes.  I like the cable too, thought it would trip people out, i love little details even if i'm the only one that knows they are there. :biggrin: 
As far as the rear speakers go, they're 6 1/2s not that smaller than 6x9s and i'm running 12" cylinders and about 4 turns of 1 ton coil, no problems. Who said you can't have 4 speakers on your rear deck with 12" cylinders? :biggrin:  *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 1 2007, 03:20 PM~8909252
> *damm... thats coming out nice. what you do with the seats?? :biggrin:
> *



ohhh they went to good use :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

Damn Smurf you and your "details"


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 1 2007, 09:40 AM~8906879
> *What's crack-a-laken Big Homies, so i was busting ass this past weekend trying to finish some small details on the Glass, trying my hardest to have it ready for Vegas, I don't give a fuck about Lowrider magazine and the Show i just want to bust out and it's now or wait till New Years :biggrin:
> 
> Anyway here are some shots of what went down.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 1 2007, 03:29 PM~8909322
> *Thanks for the props, I'm just doing my part to represent the Glasshouse Riders as best as i can.
> I got rid of the seats, I had no use for them.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Oct 1 2007, 05:50 PM~8909869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* Thanks Homie.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 1 2007, 05:58 PM~8909932
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Interior is coming along nicely Smurf. Are the 6x9's in the rear deck going to be covered by the suede or the speakers on top ?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i know its been posted somewhere in the Fest, but can someone give me some pointers on doin the caddy rearend swap?? picked up the rear end today  and lookin for a crash course on doin the swap... let me know carnales  :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 1 2007, 02:29 PM~8909322
> *Thanks for the props, I'm just doing my part to represent the Glasshouse Riders as best as i can.
> I got rid of the seats, I had no use for them.
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 1 2007, 10:49 PM~8912502
> *i know its been posted somewhere in the Fest, but can someone give me some pointers on doin the caddy rearend swap?? picked up the rear end today   and lookin for a crash course on doin the swap... let me know carnales   :biggrin:
> *


Bolt in rear end make brake lines and hook up the e-brake and get messured up for a drive shaft.

Get drive shaft made blead the brakes adjust the e-brake and set up the rams which ever way blows your skirt up.

It is so easy even a cave man can do it LOL.

But really other then getting a shaft made it is a easy swap.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

nice work Smurf (& Billy)


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 1 2007, 09:45 PM~8911872
> *Interior is coming along nicely Smurf. Are the 6x9's in the rear deck going to be covered by the suede or the speakers on top ?
> *



*Thanks Homie, the speakers are not going to show, nobody will ever know i had 4 speakers on the deck unless i told them   The speakers where already on in this picture :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Oct 1 2007, 11:47 PM~8913032
> *nice work Smurf (& Billy)
> 
> *


*Thanks homie. I'm out, have to go back out side and put in some more overtime :biggrin: .  *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Oct 1 2007, 10:23 PM~8912871
> *Bolt in rear end make brake lines and hook up the e-brake and get messured up for a drive shaft.
> 
> Get drive shaft made blead the brakes adjust the e-brake and set up the rams which ever way blows your skirt up.
> ...


  im pumped up about doin this swap! 

*
on a side note... i need some help finding the widow clips for the front and rear moldings??? anyone know where i can get some?? hillco fasteners in socal wasnt of any help to me.*


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

JUST CAME ACROSS THIS FLIC OF ONE OF MY TIO'S FROM MEXICO
DAM I MISS THIS RIDE :tears: :tears:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 1 2007, 11:35 PM~8913303
> *
> Thanks Homie, the speakers are not going to show, nobody will ever know i had 4 speakers on the deck unless i told them     The speakers where already on in this picture :cheesy:
> 
> ...


THATS TIGHT ... :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 2 2007, 12:48 AM~8913383
> * im pumped up about doin this swap!
> 
> 
> ...


*
Good luck with the swap Homie, just to add my 2, we didn't have to make new brake lines, the Glasshouse stock ones bolted right on the 82 caddy rear end, we got rid of the emergency brake all together(i didn't want it) and of course we shortened the drive shaft about 1 1/2" to 2" inches(I will be getting a slip drive shaft soon  )

Which clips?  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Oct 2 2007, 06:49 AM~8914115
> *THATS TIGHT ... :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks Homie, this is what it looks like from the top, no speakers showing  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From Another Topic. :cheesy:  *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 2 2007, 09:36 AM~8915091
> *
> Good luck with the swap Homie, just to add my 2, we didn't have to make new brake lines, the Glasshouse stock ones bolted right on the 82 caddy rear end, we got rid of the emergency brake all together(i didn't want it) and of course we shortened the drive shaft about 1 1/2" to 2" inches(I will be getting a slip drive shaft soon  )
> 
> ...


yeah i was thinkin about removing the e-brake all together on it too.

theyre the clips the hold the moldings to the car. they go onto the little studs that are in the widow channel. they go all around the back window and only across the top on the front window.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 2 2007, 11:12 AM~8915268
> *yeah i was thinkin about removing the e-brake all together on it too.
> 
> theyre the clips the hold the moldings to the car. they go onto the little studs that are in the widow channel. they go all around the back window and only across the top on the front window.
> *



*Ooh the outer moldings :biggrin: , Shit i've been to busy working on this interior that i thought to my self did i miss something and used screws instead of clips, i'll see if i can find some Homie.  *


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 2 2007, 02:35 AM~8913303
> *
> Thanks Homie, the speakers are not going to show, nobody will ever know i had 4 speakers on the deck unless i told them     The speakers where already on in this picture :cheesy:
> 
> ...


You think the sound will be affected by the suede on top of them ? That's what I also did when I put my four T595'S in the rear deck of the lincoln but used speaker cloth instead to avoid muffling the sound from the speakers. Keep up the good homie your 76 is one of my favorites :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 2 2007, 11:26 AM~8915387
> *You think the sound will be affected by the suede on top of them ? That's what I also did when I put my four T595'S in the rear deck of the lincoln but used speaker cloth instead to avoid muffling the sound from the speakers. Keep up the good homie your 76 is one of my favorites  :thumbsup:
> *



*I don't really know how it's going to affect it but fuck it that's why i used 4 :biggrin: , you get most of your highs from the front anyway that's why i installed 4 JBLs up front too, the Bass in the trunk will muffle the rear 6x9s anyway so i'm not really worried, i just wanted a little bit of highs to fill the rear inside the Car. 
Thanks for the compliment Homie, it's still not half way done  Once i show it all some are going to like it and some are not, but it's all good. *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TIGHT SHIT SMURF


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 2 2007, 05:39 PM~8915108
> *Thanks Homie, this is what it looks like from the top, no speakers showing
> 
> 
> ...


that looks firme


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 2 2007, 09:39 AM~8915108
> *Thanks Homie, this is what it looks like from the top, no speakers showing
> 
> 
> ...


thats a very clean look...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

anyone have a little bt of water leaking into their car from the rear window when you wash it?? i do and that shit is annoying.. i wanna have the glass pulled and have it resealed.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

The homie Tuna's GlassHouse getting super soaked this weekend :0  











































Photos by ESCHOELAID.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 2 2007, 07:42 PM~8919448
> *anyone have a little bt of water leaking into their car from the rear window when you wash it?? i do and that shit is annoying.. i wanna have the glass pulled and have it resealed.
> *


i did but i siliconed that bitch up lol, im hoping that solved the problem im sure the design of the window dosent help but thats one thing that makes the car look so great :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any more pics of your ride smurf?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 2 2007, 01:38 PM~8915474
> *
> I don't really know how it's going to affect it but fuck it that's why i used 4 :biggrin: , you get most of your highs from the front anyway that's why i installed 4 JBLs up front too, the Bass in the trunk will muffle the rear 6x9s anyway so i'm not really worried, i just wanted a little bit of highs to fill the rear inside the Car.
> Thanks for the compliment Homie, it's still not half way done   Once i show it all some are going to like it and some are not, but it's all good.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Oct 2 2007, 09:13 PM~8919679
> *The homie Tuna's GlassHouse getting super soaked this weekend :0
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good with alittle lean up front. How far are the a-arms extended?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 2 2007, 09:43 PM~8919925
> *looks real good with alittle lean up front. How far are the a-arms extended?
> *


I think he got some 1inch but can not rember of the top of my head.

Madien 76 will know they where his old a-arms


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Heres a shot of the 74 from this past saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Oct 1 2007, 11:35 PM~8913303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 2 2007, 09:53 PM~8920475
> *Heres a shot of the 74 from this past saturday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks clean do you have a side shoot of your ride and guess what i found a green 74 two blocks down from my pad looks like your twin im going to take some pics of it tomorow. its clean I think some old people own it.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

BTW Smurf...when you told me what you had in mind for your interior i knew it was gonna look clean, Pero fuck dogg, i think "Clean" dont even come close to describing it...see ve de aquellas :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 2 2007, 10:09 PM~8920601
> *That looks clean do you have a side shoot of your ride and guess what i found a green 74 two blocks down from my pad looks like your twin im going to take some pics of it tomorow. its clean I think some old people own it.
> *


thanks dogg....heres one thats kind of at an angle too...i know i got more but its all i could find right now


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 2 2007, 09:53 PM~8920475
> *Heres a shot of the 74 from this past saturday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: whats happenin carnal??


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Heres another one i though i'd share with you guys "Mr.74 wipeing down the 74" :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 2 2007, 08:42 PM~8919448
> *anyone have a little bt of water leaking into their car from the rear window when you wash it?? i do and that shit is annoying.. i wanna have the glass pulled and have it resealed.
> *


 :worship: :worship: 
That's fucking beautiful and doing what it's supposed to, rain or shine. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: [/b]


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider+Oct 2 2007, 09:25 PM~8919777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 1 2007, 09:40 AM~8906879
> *What's crack-a-laken Big Homies, so i was busting ass this past weekend trying to finish some small details on the Glass, trying my hardest to have it ready for Vegas, I don't give a fuck about Lowrider magazine and the Show i just want to bust out and it's now or wait till New Years :biggrin:
> 
> Anyway here are some shots of what went down.
> ...



:thumbsup: 

looking good smurf...

billy got downon the interior..


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Oct 2 2007, 10:53 PM~8920475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Homie for all your positive comments Homie and taking the time to listen to all my crazy ideas :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 2 2007, 11:29 PM~8920793
> *Heres another one i though i'd share with you guys "Mr.74 wipeing down the 74" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


* :roflmao: :roflmao: I was wearing that same shirt on Saturday but mine says Gangsta nation Sureno :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 2 2007, 11:42 PM~8920915
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> looking good smurf...
> ...


*Thanks Big Huey, Billy did a great Job and wait till you see the seats :0 Now it's time to get back outside and put in some work.  *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 1 2007, 09:48 AM~8906969
> *The Homie 76 GLASSHOUSE getting down on the new head liner(Thanks Homie), Hell yeah it's a GLASSHOUSE FEST thing  .
> 
> <img src=\'http://i24.tinypic.com/m7uoow.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD SMURF :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 2 2007, 10:29 PM~8920793
> *Heres another one i though i'd share with you guys "Mr.74 wipeing down the 74" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 3 2007, 08:52 AM~8922684
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD SMURF  :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks Homie.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt :roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 2 2007, 11:38 PM~8920882
> * :worship:  :worship:
> That's fucking beautiful and doing what it's supposed to, rain or shine. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: *
> [/b]


Tuna rolls that car all the fucking time it is crazy :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 3 2007, 07:06 PM~8927282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell happened to this car? Is it still in the states? :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

cool smurf 
post some recent pics when you have a chance


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 4 2007, 12:55 AM~8929214
> *cool smurf
> post some recent pics when you have a chance
> *



*No problem Homie, i sure will. *


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

looking clean SMURF


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_1Se9zsF0I&NR=1 


 compliments to skim.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 4 2007, 10:41 AM~8930428
> *looking clean SMURF
> *


*Gracias Homie, although i tried to finish it for Vegas, I came to realize that it's not going to happen  . My Car was supposed to be at the Shop today getting all the final touch ups getting done and getting loaded on the transporter so that it would leave on the morning, but it's still at Home with some of the interior missing and some other details unfinished :banghead: :banghead: . No matter what as soon as i get the whole interior back in there i'll bust it out in here with the GLASSHOUSE FAMILY.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

scrappin' house


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RseRivba25k


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 4 2007, 11:19 AM~8930745
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_1Se9zsF0I&NR=1
> compliments to skim.....
> *


*Heartbreaker :0 :worship: Thanks Homie, i needed that this morning :biggrin: That was one of the first Lowider Movies i ever saw on canal 22 Glasshouses representing deep  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 4 2007, 10:29 AM~8930821
> *Heartbreaker :0  :worship: Thanks Homie, i needed that this morning :biggrin: That was one of the first Lowider Movies i ever saw on canal 22 Glasshouses representing deep
> *



:biggrin: ....yup put a smile on my face to see those houses rolling.....  



thanks skim...i hijacked this from you... :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEA I WATCH THAT MOVIE EVERY NOW N THEN JUST TO GET IDEAS


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

*Help* does anyone know if the complete floors out of a 75 impala 4dr will fit a 75 conv


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Oct 4 2007, 11:02 AM~8930999
> *Help does anyone know if the complete floors out of a 75 impala 4dr will fit a 75 conv
> *


i dont think so bro... the pans are setup different.. someone correct me if im wrong


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 4 2007, 10:24 AM~8930786
> *Gracias Homie, although i tried to finish it for Vegas, I came to realize that it's not going to happen  . My Car was supposed to be at the Shop today getting all the final touch ups getting done and getting loaded on the transporter so that it would leave on the morning, but it's still at Home with some of the interior missing and some other details unfinished :banghead:  :banghead: . No matter what as soon as i get the whole interior back in there i'll bust it out in here with the GLASSHOUSE FAMILY.
> *


 :biggrin: 

you going to the majestics new years show smurf??


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 4 2007, 06:10 PM~8933513
> *i dont think so bro... the pans are setup different.. someone correct me if im wrong
> *



damm I thouht the back seat section was the only diference, you think the front too.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

anyone got that heartbreaker movie on there computer i cant find it online and have never seen it


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 4 2007, 06:11 PM~8933529
> *:biggrin:
> 
> you going to the majestics new years show smurf??
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 4 2007, 06:44 PM~8934366
> *
> *


see you there carnal


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Oct 4 2007, 06:04 PM~8934059
> *anyone got that heartbreaker movie on there computer i cant find it online and have never seen it
> *




maybe crenshaw magraw might have it....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Oct 4 2007, 11:02 AM~8930999
> *Help does anyone know if the complete floors out of a 75 impala 4dr will fit a 75 conv
> *



sup walt .....pm bowtie ragtops... (i think thats the correct name)

he is doing chopper76 's rag.... he may know.... it should be pretty close... but i wouldn't know anything about 4 doors


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 4 2007, 11:46 AM~8930917
> *:biggrin: ....yup put a smile on my face to see those houses rolling.....
> thanks skim...i hijacked this from you... :thumbsup:
> *


Its all good homie. I was hoping it would make it in here. All those 5.20's and Tru Rays


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

a little something i found on craigslist up here in the nw for the homies


http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/car/435834232.html


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 5 2007, 01:34 AM~8936923
> *a little something i found on craigslist up here in the nw for the homies
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/car/435834232.html
> *



damn nice if i had the money id go over and grab that looks pritty damn clean


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 4 2007, 10:15 PM~8935771
> *sup walt .....pm bowtie ragtops... (i think thats the correct name)
> 
> he is doing chopper76 's rag.... he may know.... it should be pretty close... but i wouldn't know anything about 4 doors
> *


thanks bro, I went to compare the floors today and they will fit with no issues, the only difference that I noticed was the conv support towers, other than that it will work with no problem.

thanks Harborareaphil


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 4 2007, 10:08 PM~8935712
> *maybe crenshaw magraw might have it....
> *


I HAVE THE DVD............. AS FOR VEGAS JUST A FEW HOURS MORE AND IAM OUT SEE ALL THE RIDERS THAT ARE GOING OUT THERE GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hope to see some great pics from the supershow....


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 6 2007, 04:52 AM~8941591
> *    hope to see some great pics from the supershow....
> *


me 2  
are there alot glasshouse homies goin?


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

http://www.gatewayclassiccars.com/displayc...77&location=STL

32xxx miles 

12gs

check out the sales sheet :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 6 2007, 03:53 AM~8942591
> *http://www.gatewayclassiccars.com/displayc...77&location=STL
> 
> 32xxx miles
> ...


gotta love that clean OG interior 










for some reason the those rear fillers arent spared no matter how low mileage these cars are.


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

damn thats the exact same interior as mine, are those seat covers sold as a kit ?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Looks psychadelic!!!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

juat got back from checking out the cars that were setting up...ill have some glasshouse pictures when i get back home


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 6 2007, 03:24 PM~8944162
> *juat got back from checking out the cars that were setting up...ill have some glasshouse pictures when i get back home
> *


Can not wait


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Oct 6 2007, 06:48 AM~8942800
> *Looks psychadelic!!!
> *




thats how my 74 looked when i first bought it ....... 2 days after i bought it....took that shit......to the interior shop new inserts please... 


:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

one of teh rides from teh super show


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

76 rag

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-MFG-CA...sspagenameZWDVW


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 7 2007, 11:58 PM~8950792
> *76 rag
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-MFG-CA...sspagenameZWDVW
> ...


:twak: HEY BTW I'VE BEEN SEING YOU CRUISING ALOT HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 8 2007, 12:05 AM~8950811
> *:twak:  HEY BTW I'VE BEEN SEING YOU CRUISING ALOT HOMIE... :biggrin:
> *



i'm in my black bucket all the time...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN VEGAS WAS FUCKING FUN............... GOT TO MEET UP WITH DIRTY AGAIN SEE U NEXT YEAR AGAIN HOPEFULLY MORE OF U GUYS MIGHT BE THERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 7 2007, 06:41 PM~8948913
> *one of teh rides from teh super show
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats the homie Vics car,,USO stockton.


well fellas,,i guess i have something to keep me busy for abit..
caddy rearend








setup









:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looking good Norcal75....... i gotta do mine next....  


as soon as i get the frontend off jackstands.... :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

does any one know where to get a hood for a 75 or 76 caprice or a 76 
impala. also do you guys know if the fender extension will work from 
a 76 four door on a 76 two door. thanks


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

front fender extension will work if compare my 4dr to the landau


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 9 2007, 11:25 AM~8960339
> *front fender extension will work if compare my 4dr to the landau
> *


COOL THANKS FOR THE HELP BRO. DOES ANY ONE HAVE A EXTRA HOOD


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 9 2007, 01:42 PM~8961343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN+Oct 9 2007, 02:42 PM~8961343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Q-vo compa, how was Vegas, Glad to see that you and the rest of the Homies made it Home safe.  *


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

someone posted this in oldschool pics and I had to bring it over, T-tops in a glasshouse :wow:


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

i started shaving the fire wall on the house. 
what you guys think?

```
[img]http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s50/pimpala6462/DSC01431.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Oct 9 2007, 07:44 PM~8964529
> *i started shaving the fire wall on the house.
> what you guys think?
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

DIRTYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+Oct 2 2007, 12:48 AM~8913383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RAYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*TO THE HOMIE SMURF.....WHAT CAN I SAY, YOU ARE DOING THE DAMN THANG!
SORRY YOU COULDN'T MAKE IT TO VEGAS. HOPEFULLY WE BOTH MAKE IT TO NEW YEARS!  

I AM REALLY IMPRESSED WITH YOUR PROGRESS. BILLY GOT DOWN ON THE INSIDES......THESE ARE THE TIMES I WISH WE ALL WEREN'T SO FAR AWAY. I GOT TO GET ON THE BALL. YOU MAKE ME WANT TO WORK ON MY SHIT RIGHT NOW AT 2:30AM!*

AND TO THE REST OF THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY....I HAVE BEEN SUPER BUSY FOR OVER A MONTH NOW....MOVING, WORK SHIT, HOME SHIT AND THEN FIVE DAYS IN VEGAS. SO I'M JUST SAYING THAT I AM BACK AND WHATS UP?

TOM...I CALLED YOU AND LEFT A MESSAGE...I WILL CALL THE GUY TOMORROW


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

heres my glasshouhttp://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee19/1976impala/?action=view&current=scan0001.jpgse in 2005


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 9 2007, 07:48 PM~8964575
> *:0 looks good man..what are the plans for the rest of the car??
> *


i think i am going to paint it, and put it al back together and cruise it.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 10 2007, 01:52 AM~8966939
> *IF YOU HAVEN'T FOUND THEM HERE YOU GO....
> http://www.yearone.com/
> SELECT 53-02 CHEVROLET>>>58-72 IMPALA
> ...


*Thanks Homie, yeah me too, but like i said it was never about the Show it was more to finally bust it out  but hell yeah Homie, New years should be the main date although i'm hitting the Boulevard with the Family as soon as the whole interior is complete :biggrin: I'm still putting in work after my daily Job finishing stuff here and there so i wont have to pull the seats out later so even after Vegas i'm still pulling all nighters.  *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks for the part number on the clips dirty.. i ended up finding the clips at a local body shop.. they sell them for 50 cents a piece!! and they are the metal ones. :0  

*but i need some help finding a seat belt housing assembly that goes bolted to the roof (drivers side) i just need the housing,,the seat belt will need to be cut off of it because im using lap belts)*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 10 2007, 10:52 AM~8968459
> *thanks for the part number on the clips dirty.. i ended up finding the clips at a local body shop.. they sell them for 50 cents a piece!! and they are the metal ones.
> *


* :0 :0 :0 :0 Conecta Time :biggrin: *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+Oct 8 2007, 08:41 PM~8956394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  SMURF..can you post up or pm me some pics of your setup?? im tryin to get some ideas going for mine.. :biggrin: gracias carnal..


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 10 2007, 10:52 AM~8968459
> *
> I would suggest not using the housing at all Homie, like that if you ever get pulled over the Cops wont ever now that your Car used to have shoulder belts, that's what i did. Just have your headliner redone and have them cover that hole. Just my 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 10 2007, 10:56 AM~8968494
> *  SMURF..can you post up or pm me some pics of your setup?? im tryin to get some ideas going for mine.. :biggrin:  gracias carnal..
> *


*OOps, didn't see this one, i'll try to get some for you Homie(my camera started tripp'n), it's nothing fancy, just something to lift and lay for right now untill i really get started on the new one.  *


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@Oct 10 2007, 07:48 PM~8968844
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dayum thas hard, I see my glass like that


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@Oct 10 2007, 10:48 AM~8968844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: seen this car around..its clean as fuck! do you have the hood for it bro?? dont think ive ever seen it with the hood on??


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

my glass has a hood of course, and its gonna wear it


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes I have the hood but need to get it repainted.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

nice man, congrats on the car! post some moe fliks


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

Here are a few more


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 10 2007, 10:56 PM~8970205
> *
> *



second that !


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 10 2007, 06:52 PM~8968459
> *thanks for the part number on the clips dirty.. i ended up finding the clips at a local body shop.. they sell them for 50 cents a piece!! and they are the metal ones. :0
> 
> but i need some help finding a seat belt housing assembly that goes bolted to the roof (drivers side) i just need the housing,,the seat belt will need to be cut off of it because im using lap belts)
> *



here you are... you can enter the biddin with just 6 bucks 

belt housin on ebay


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@Oct 10 2007, 10:48 AM~8968844
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no hood???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+Oct 10 2007, 03:44 PM~8970538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 10 2007, 10:52 AM~8968459
> *but i need some help finding a seat belt housing assembly that goes bolted to the roof (drivers side) i just need the housing,,the seat belt will need to be cut off of it because im using lap belts)
> *


The Homie Tuna made up some speaker pots for his and IMO looks really good and you get a extra mid right by your ears


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

AT VEGAS SUPER SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Oct 10 2007, 04:52 PM~8971464
> *The Homie Tuna made up some speaker pots for his and IMO looks really good and you get a extra mid right by your ears
> *



my 76 when i bought it had speakers in them too...... they had material over them ...... i peeled it back and was like....wtf...

pretty good idea.... calif has a fucked up seatbelt law though....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Oct 10 2007, 04:52 PM~8971464
> *The Homie Tuna made up some speaker pots for his and IMO looks really good and you get a extra mid right by your ears
> *


 :biggrin: 
Thats what i was thinking about doing. molding the seatbelt slit closed and drilling some little holes for the speakers like on the dashpad. but deleted like smurfs doesnt sound like a bad idea either. the over the shoulder belt is annoying specially since the seats are so far forward. so their coming out regardless, lap belts for me. :biggrin:


----------



## ryder (Jul 29, 2007)

vegas !!


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

I GOT A QUICK QUESTION FOR MY GLASSHOUSE FAM IF I PUT A 700R 4 TRANNY WOULD I HAVE TO DO ANY MODS ON TRANNY MOUNTS OR DOES IT BOLT RIGHT ON???


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Oct 10 2007, 08:29 PM~8972689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I agree the new head liner is a sweet idea but with Tuna's car the head liner was like brand new and I mean brand new looking so why mess with it since he is running a stock style interior


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 10 2007, 08:29 PM~8972689
> *my 76 when i bought it had speakers in them too...... they had material over them ...... i peeled it back and was like....wtf...
> 
> pretty  good idea.... calif has a fucked up seatbelt law though....
> ...



*Tell me about it :uh: I've gotten a few of those. 
The way i see it is that unless the Cop knows about old Cars, he'll assume that my car didn't come with shoulder belts since there's no where to put them  and if it just happens that they do know, i'll just play the part and act like i purchased the car like that and didn't know that it came with shoulder belts :biggrin: If they happen to see the housing they'll automaticly know that the car came with shoulder belts and i took them off, i think they'll be more pist at that.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 10 2007, 11:23 PM~8975082
> *
> Tell me about it :uh:  I've gotten a few of those.
> The way i see it is that unless the Cop knows about old Cars, he'll assume that my car didn't come with shoulder belts since there's no where to put them   and if it just happens that they do know, i'll just play the part and act like i purchased the car like that and didn't know that it came with shoulder belts :biggrin: If they happen to see the housing they'll automaticly know that the car came with shoulder belts and i took them off, i think they'll be more pist at that.
> *



my bro.... took his shoulder belts off his custom 77 regal... always wears his lap belt so everytime he gets rolled.... 

he just plays that stupid roll.... but they never fuck with him....


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 10 2007, 11:47 PM~8975200
> *my bro.... took his shoulder belts off his custom 77 regal... always wears his lap belt so everytime he gets rolled....
> 
> he just plays that stupid roll.... but they never fuck with him....
> ...


your bro still gots the regal? post some pics? what else has he done to it?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Oct 10 2007, 02:41 PM~8970513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i first bought my car,, it was already missing the shoulder belt on the drivers side (thats why i need the housing lol) but it still had it on the passenger side. soo it looked dumb, one side lap belt and the other shoulder belt.

so when it came time to do my carpet/seats, i said fuck it and cut the shoulder belt off on the pass side, leaving it lap belts only on both :biggrin: i wanna put the housing back in to cover up the hole, my headliner is all OG, and it can stay like that untill i get the moonroof put in, then ill have the housings removed and a full headliner done like smurfs


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 11 2007, 10:02 AM~8976863
> *wrong ones,,those are 71-73
> when i first bought my car,, it was already missing the shoulder belt on the drivers side (thats why i need the housing lol) but it still had it on the passenger side. soo it looked dumb, one side lap belt and the other shoulder belt.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 11 2007, 07:14 AM~8975993
> *your bro still gots the regal? post some pics? what else has he done to it?
> *



here you go bro....(i hope these don't offend any glasshouse homies)


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

DID HE COVERED THE WINDOWS??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 11 2007, 11:29 AM~8977526
> *DID HE COVERED THE WINDOWS??
> *



yup...welded them up...done alot of mods on this car...


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

if you got in a wreak and only had lap belts wouldent you be fucked lol? i like the idea of them makes it look alot cleaner and easyer to get in the back :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

THE VERTS HAVE ONLY LAP BELTS...
I THINK.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Oct 11 2007, 08:56 PM~8977707
> *if you got in a wreak and only had lap belts wouldent you be fucked lol? i like the idea of them makes it look alot cleaner and easyer to get in the back :0
> *



who is gonna sit in ur back row? u can fit three sets of tits up front , they are easily accessible there too :biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 11 2007, 12:42 PM~8977992
> *who is gonna sit in ur back row? u can fit three sets of tits up front , they are easily accessible there too  :biggrin:
> *



i like easy access hhahahaa and if ya got 3 why not thro 6 in there :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 11 2007, 10:24 AM~8977473
> *here you go bro....(i hope these don't offend any glasshouse homies)
> 
> 
> ...




what happened to the purple rim and primer on the car if you are woundering how i know i seen the car at cobbra house :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Oct 11 2007, 03:44 PM~8979958
> *what happened to the purple rim and primer on the car if you are woundering how i know i seen the car at cobbra house :biggrin:
> *


cobra's still kickin?? haha. good peoples. hey h.a. phil you ever see george and erik around?? uso4 life


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 11 2007, 11:24 AM~8977473
> *here you go bro....(i hope these don't offend any glasshouse homies)
> 
> 
> ...


clean car my next project will be a 76-77 regal they make clean lo lo's. and there not played out or people just sleep on them .


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

damm that regal is outta hand! lotsa mods on it,, i like the rivi rear end.. looks right at home on it.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Oct 12 2007, 01:16 AM~8979768
> *i like easy access hhahahaa  and if ya got 3 why not thro 6 in there :biggrin:
> *



tru, back seat puss can handle them selfs there. make sure u got ur rearview mirror all set


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Oct 11 2007, 04:44 PM~8979958
> *what happened to the purple rim and primer on the car if you are woundering how i know i seen the car at cobbra house :biggrin:
> *



:0 .....fuckin' cobra.....we've known that guy forever....the purple rims...well they dui'd once too many... :biggrin: ...and he decided to take the sunroof off...car has been pretty much every color.....now its flat metallic silver with a blue pearl...(looks like primer in the pic)

it is FOR SALE .....he has a 50' coupe he wants to build...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 11 2007, 12:24 PM~8977473
> *here you go bro....(i hope these don't offend any glasshouse homies)
> 
> 
> ...



IS THAT A RIVI REAR BUMPER???


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT !


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 12 2007, 12:48 PM~8986192
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn :0 :0


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 9 2007, 02:15 PM~8961615
> *:0    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Q-vo compa, how was Vegas, Glad to see that you and the rest of the Homies made it Home safe.
> *


whats up dogg....despensa that im just getting back to you....Vegas was OUTSTANDING!...ill still have to get around to uploading my glasshouse pics


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 12 2007, 11:01 PM~8990099
> *whats up dogg....despensa that im just getting back to you....Vegas was OUTSTANDING!...ill still have to get around to uploading my glasshouse pics
> *


*No ay pedo Homie, can't wait to see those pictures,i'm about to go outside and work on the Ride some more trying to bust out tomorrow :biggrin:  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 13 2007, 08:00 AM~8991783
> *No ay pedo Homie, can't wait to see those pictures,i'm about to go outside and work on the Ride some more trying to bust out tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


ESTA LLOVIENDO GUEY!....PERO FUCK IT RAIN OR SHINE QUE NO?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

love that brown one......is that a bad color match on the fender?...every pic i see of it it looks off?....i know a pearl will trick your eyes...but.....bad ass car none the less :biggrin: 


:wave:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 13 2007, 10:46 AM~8992170
> *ESTA LLOVIENDO GUEY!....PERO FUCK IT RAIN OR SHINE QUE NO?
> *


*Some of the stuff is in the Garage  It stopped already though, "It never rains in southern Californiaaaa" my ass :biggrin: . Ay te ablo alrato. *


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 12 2007, 07:48 PM~8986192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice homie


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

que onda locos??


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 13 2007, 02:11 PM~8993073
> *que onda locos??
> *


 :wave: I LIKE YOUR OLD AVI BETTER!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Oct 10 2007, 08:14 PM~8973107
> *I GOT A QUICK QUESTION FOR MY GLASSHOUSE FAM IF I PUT A 700R 4 TRANNY WOULD I HAVE TO DO ANY MODS ON TRANNY MOUNTS OR DOES IT BOLT RIGHT ON???
> *


I'M NOT APART OF THE GLASS HOUSE FAM BUT I COME IN HERE FOR THE FIRME HOUSES... :biggrin: 

UR CROSSMEMBER WHERE THE TRANNY MIGHT NEED TO BE CHANGED SINCE A 700R4 DOES HAVE A DIFFERENT TYPE OF SET UP TO BOLT IT DOWN WITH NOT THAT'S A BARELY EUCATED GUESS :biggrin: 

OTHER THAN THAT I CAN'T THINK OF ANYTHING ELSE...LINKAGE I HAVEN'T HEARD OF ANY MODS NEEDED NOR BELL HOUSING BUT I'M NOT 100% SURE BRO CHECK THE TRANSMISSION FEST IN MAINTAINANCE AND REPAIR....  

HOPE MY ASS HELPED...


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Oct 10 2007, 11:14 PM~8973107
> *I GOT A QUICK QUESTION FOR MY GLASSHOUSE FAM IF I PUT A 700R 4 TRANNY WOULD I HAVE TO DO ANY MODS ON TRANNY MOUNTS OR DOES IT BOLT RIGHT ON???
> *


the 7oo-r4 will bolt right up nomods needed, you can use same crossmember. but may have to drill new mounting holes in the frame. make sure you get the detent cable that goes with the 700-r4.
I'm planing on doing the swap also, along with a caddy rear end.

good luck.........


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Oct 13 2007, 03:23 PM~8993515
> *the 7oo-r4 will bolt right up nomods needed, you can use same crossmember. but may have to drill new mounting holes in the frame. make sure you get the detent cable that goes with the 700-r4.
> I'm planing on doing the swap also, along with a caddy rear end.
> 
> ...


GUESS I WASN'T OFF BY TOO MUCH....LEARNING SOMETHING NEW EVERYDAY...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 13 2007, 02:46 PM~8993379
> *:wave: I LIKE YOUR OLD AVI BETTER!
> *


whats hatnin dirty?? :biggrin: ill put it back later on.. i just got a good laugh outta this one


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

New to the glass house fest :biggrin: Just got a 76 impalla but I'm looking for a 76 caprice clip...is there any company selling repo parts like impalla bobs..I'll get some pics up as soo as I can...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

This G-House is hot!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

from the pomona swap fest:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

http://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee19/19...nt=DSCI0028.jpg


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/car/443909633.html

:0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/car/448288607.html
:0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/car/446378869.html
:0


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Oct 14 2007, 04:15 PM~8999157
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/car/448288607.html
> :0
> *


apparently this fool plans on retiring with the amount of money he's asking  ...... i guess the 225 75 15 balloon tires are filled with 'colombian fix a flat' :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Oct 14 2007, 07:22 PM~8999611
> *apparently this fool plans on retiring with the amount of money he's asking  ...... i guess the 225 75 15 balloon tires are filled with 'colombian fix a flat' :cheesy:
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

checked out the new lrm ' readers cars' magazine today.... props to jfuckingp for the pics of his glass ......and to dirtysanchez... they got his quarterpanel


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

I</span></span> at the Micky D's on Imperial and Crenshaw, i must say it feels danm good to finally bust out. 
This weekend was crazy as fuck, I would like to thank the Homie Billy(76 GLASSHOUSE) for coming over and giving me a hand and for the great Job he did stitching my interior  I'll load up some pictures tomorrow morning of my finished Interior and couple more simple details i did to my Car.  [/b]


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 14 2007, 07:23 PM~9000168
> *I</span></span> at the Micky D's on Imperial and Crenshaw, i must say it feels danm good to finally bust out.
> This weekend was crazy as fuck, I would like to thank the Homie Billy(76 GLASSHOUSE) for coming over and giving me a hand and for the great Job he did stitching my interior   I'll load up some pictures tomorrow morning of my finished Interior and couple more simple details i did to my Car.  *
> [/b]


cant wait to see them pics dogg :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 14 2007, 09:41 PM~9000971
> *cant wait to see them pics dogg :biggrin:
> *


X2 good to hear you got your GlassHouse out there SMURF


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 14 2007, 07:23 PM~9000168
> *I</span></span> at the Micky D's on Imperial and Crenshaw, i must say it feels danm good to finally bust out.
> This weekend was crazy as fuck, I would like to thank the Homie Billy(76 GLASSHOUSE) for coming over and giving me a hand and for the great Job he did stitching my interior   I'll load up some pictures tomorrow morning of my finished Interior and couple more simple details i did to my Car.  *
> [/b]


cant wait  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry9002124


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 14 2007, 10:41 PM~9002136
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry9002124
> *



GOOD LUCK WITH THAT....


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

heres my glasshouse back in 2005.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

now heres my glass house now.







s/ee19/1976impala/D







SCI0027.jpg[/IMG]







m/albums/ee19/1976impala/DSCI0238.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

heres my seats before


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

heres my seats now


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

i gutted my whole interior.





















my door pane







ls are all original and still in perfect condition


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

i had too buy a new crown because some asshole back up into me and fucked mine up, and shattered my grill.














im so lucky i got another one cuz there so hard to find, i found this one in a junk yard off a 4-door 1976 impala.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

at first i was rolling around with a 76 caprice grill for a lil bit cuz that was the only thing i could find at the time.







then a few months back i found







this grill on ebay in perfect condition.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

there was a lot of things i had too buy because most of it was broken or it didnt come with it like the impala custom emblems were all broken so i bought sone off ebay.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

damm 76glasshouse your door panels are clleeeaaannn!!!!! theyre the exact same color as mine, only yours are flawless tho..


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse+Oct 15 2007, 12:25 AM~9002416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 That's clean Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*New Door panels.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*And what do we have here, Electric seat Baby and Lap belts. :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*My Seats before i took them out.  *


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey smurf looking good, looks like you swaped out your heater controls for your switchs. nice touch, did you get rid of your heater box? or did you relocate the controls.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*My New Seats after me and the Homie Billy(76 GLASSHOUSE - LAYITLOW) got them in there(Some pictures came out fucked :uh: ).  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Oct 15 2007, 11:01 AM~9004543
> *Hey smurf looking good, looks like you swaped out your heater controls for your switchs. nice touch, did you get rid of your heater box? or did you relocate the controls.
> *


*
Thanks Homie, i got rid of everything but i can put the heater box in later if i want, i didn't shave the fire wall, this is my engine, which will be getting a makeover real soon. (P.S. that white spot on the firewall is painted now :biggrin:   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*And after all was said and done, it was time to clean it up a bit, sit back and relax. :cheesy: , UUUMMMM, you just gotta love that New Leather and Suade smell.  
P.S there's still some stuff i'm going to be changing, like the carpet on the lower door panels and some other minor stuff(the whole dash)  .*


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

looks sweet, great job. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*And what good is having your House furniture and Carpet redone, if you're going to sport the same old shoes, so you know i had to get me some new ones :cheesy:  *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

piche smurf te aventaste loco! you gonna have it at the majestics new years show??


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I'm having a set of Custom Chips getting done, but this matched up the Rims and The Car too Good to pass up. 
So you heard it from me, the Rims are not real Daytons, before some fools come in here calling me out or blowing up my picture to count the spokes and line up the nipples. *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 15 2007, 11:29 AM~9004762
> *piche smurf te aventaste loco! you gonna have it at the majestics new years show??
> *


*
Thank you Homie, just something nice and simple, glad you like it. 
What made it all worth it was that my 3 year old told me yesterday that my Car looked "awsome", shit got me right in the Corazon  , i could care less about how anybody else feels about it  .*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy: uffin:
i was thinking of selling mine, before i start putting money into it. i got a cadi i need to finish, but you make me want to keep it uffin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 15 2007, 11:41 AM~9004859
> *:cheesy: uffin:
> i was thinking of selling mine, before i start putting money into it. i got a cadi i need to finish, but you make me want to keep it uffin:
> *


*Thanks Homie, I'm sure with your skills you would build one of the baddesst out there, nice fucking graphics and all, so far with what you've done to yours, just those changes makes it stand out like a motherfucker :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

let me ask you guys this. I have a 76, stock suspension right now. tryed to mount OG 14x7 with 185-70-14 on it. with the car up in the air, it looked like the tire would rub the well, and skirt. will this change when I bring it down. with stock suspension shouldn't be ok. 
I'm doing the swap but not till winter. trying to get some crusin in before it snows here.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Sunday morning, cleaned it up a little getting it ready for a quick trip around town.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Oct 15 2007, 11:46 AM~9004908
> *let me ask you guys this. I have a 76, stock suspension right now. tryed to mount OG 14x7 with 185-70-14 on it. with the car up in the air, it looked like the tire would rub the well, and skirt. will this change when I bring it down. with stock suspension shouldn't be ok.
> I'm doing the swap but not till winter. trying to get some crusin in before it snows here.
> *


*
You may have to take out the hardware that keeps the skirt up and/or even grind the lip of the skirt a little for it to work, you will have to use self tapping screws or bolts and nuts to keep the skirt in place. But try it first, lower the car and see if it's going to rub, and if it does rub how bad and where and try to fix where it rubs exactly. I would just wait untill winter when you do the swap or narrow your stock rear end or maybe even get some 14x6s for the rear like some people do. Just my 2.  *


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 01:52 PM~9004959
> *
> You may have to take out the hardware that keeps the skirt up and/or even grind the lip of the skirt a little for it to work, you will have to use self tapping screws or bolts and nuts to keep the skirt in place. But try it first, lower the car and see if it's going to rub, and if it does rub how bad and where and try to fix where it rubs exactly. I would just wait untill winter when you do the swap or narrow your stock rear end or maybe even get some 14x6s for the rear like some people do. Just my 2.
> *


thanks, I am doing the swap. but I have that itch to put the new shoes on. I didn't bring the car down, didn't want to chance it. I'm going to try to mount them again and see whats up.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Few More Shots.  *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 07:47 PM~9004926
> *Sunday morning, cleaned it up a little getting it ready for a quick trip around  town.
> 
> 
> ...


hey smurf my man... car was nice before, came out even fukin nicer now!
was always wondering what you were still doin to it.... That interiour.. dayum!
Matchin wheels and all - you did a terrific job. I give it 4x :thumbsup:

VERY inspiring


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*This is how the day finished, Back Home after the Shaaaw.*


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

The 76 is looking real good Smurf  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 15 2007, 12:00 PM~9005027
> *hey smurf my man... car was nice before, came out even fukin nicer now!
> was always wondering what you were still doin to it.... That interiour.. dayum!
> Matchin wheels and all - you did a terrific job. I give it 4x :thumbsup:
> ...


*Thanks Homie, still got a long way to go, but it's coming along.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HEY WHAT ARE THE SEATS OUT OF???? SMURF


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 15 2007, 12:02 PM~9005040
> *The 76 is looking real good Smurf    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks Dirty.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 15 2007, 12:03 PM~9005045
> *HEY WHAT ARE THE SEATS OUT OF???? SMURF
> *


*They're a combination of My head and Billys skills with help of about 4 different seats, it helps to have conectas at the yards   *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

dayum more pix, nice! one thing though - could you post a pic of the trunk 
view of your rear deck? I like to figure how big the distance is between the
cylinders for subs and liek too see how low your 6x9s hang into the trunk...
sometime..... thanks


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHHA SO YOU DONT WANNA SAY WHAT CAR ARE THEY OUTTA, EY WHAT TIME DID YOU HIT THE SHAW I WAS OUT THERE BUT LIKE AT AROUND 6-7


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 15 2007, 12:11 PM~9005085
> *HAHAHAHAHHA SO YOU DONT WANNA SAY WHAT CAR ARE THEY OUTTA, EY WHAT TIME DID YOU HIT THE SHAW I WAS OUT THERE BUT LIKE AT AROUND 6-7
> *



*Naaw it's not that i don't want to say, i told you a combination of different seats, we used shit from a Chevelle, caddy, Caprice and a Monte Carlo ask the Homie Billy, that's why it took us forever trying to get everything to work  , I was there at around 6:00 - 6:30 at the MD's on Imperial and Crenshaw where everybody was kicking it.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 15 2007, 12:11 PM~9005084
> *dayum more pix, nice! one thing though - could you post a pic of the trunk
> view of your rear deck? I like to figure how big the distance is between the
> cylinders for subs and liek too see how low your 6x9s hang into the trunk...
> ...


*I'll get some for you as soon as i can Homie, the distance between the cylinders is about 32 inches..  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 12:15 PM~9005103
> *
> Naaw it's not that i don't want to say, i told you a combination of different seats, we used shit from a Chevelle, caddy, Caprice and a Monte Carlo ask the Homie Billy, that's why it took us forever trying to get everything to work  , I was there at around 6:00 - 6:30 at the MD's on Imperial and Crenshaw where everybody was kicking it.
> *



OH ALRIGHT.............. OH YEA WE WENT BUT THE COPS LOOKED LIKE THEY WERE GONNA BLOCK OFF THAT SHIT SO WE LEFT TO THE NEXT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

only 32"... man that aint much. I was thinkin bout 2 12" subs and some 6x9s.
gotta figure some thing out haha. thanks again for the info on the nardi (too 
you too sanchez) wanted to grab a wheel off ebay and had to get info quick.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

that is bad ass smurf 

simple and clene


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

NEED HELP HOMIES WERE CAN I GET THE BODY BUSHINGS AND THE RADIATOR SUPPORT BUSHINGS FOR A 73 G-HOUSE OR DOES ANYONE HAVE A PART # THAT I CAN CROSS REF. .. I'AM STUCK...


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

verrrrrrrrrrrry nice smurf, i have to see this in person at some point looks amazing  and your old skins went to good use aswell :biggrin: :0


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Beautiful car SMURF, i love the black intirior and the black motor compartment,
!inspiration!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

lookin good Smurf!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider+Oct 15 2007, 12:57 PM~9005534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks, Glad you Guys like it.  *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

dam smurf thats one bad ass glasshouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and the interior is fuckin clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep it gansta homie.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Oct 15 2007, 02:29 PM~9006319
> *dam smurf thats one bad ass glasshouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and the interior is fuckin clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep it gansta homie.
> *


* Thanks Homie, i sure will.  *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 11:01 AM~9005030
> *This is how the day finished, Back Home after the Shaaaw.
> [/size]
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE FUKIN RIDE IS REAL FIRME.... I WAS AT THE SHAW LAST NIGHT ALSO WITH THAT FOOLS FERNS213 AND THE OTHER S.F.C.C. HOMIE'S LET ME KNOW IF YOUR ROLLING NEXT WEEKEND I'M THINKING OF GOING AGAIN BIG DOGG..NO CAR THOUGH... :tears:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 15 2007, 03:43 PM~9006828
> *DAMN HOMIE FUKIN RIDE IS REAL FIRME.... I WAS AT THE SHAW LAST NIGHT ALSO WITH THAT FOOLS FERNS213 AND THE OTHER S.F.C.C. HOMIE'S LET ME KNOW IF YOUR ROLLING NEXT WEEKEND I'M THINKING OF GOING AGAIN BIG DOGG..NO CAR THOUGH...  :tears:
> *


*
Thanks Homie, I was there for a few minutes and rolled out. 

It's all good Homie, it has been about 3+ years since i been to the Shaw, so it takes a while but trust me when you're rolling in your ride all that time is well worth it, most of my Saturdays and Sundays where spent busting ass, trying to have my Ride ready and worthy to hit the streets.  *


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

i wish i could find a glasshouse


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Oct 15 2007, 04:12 PM~9007455
> *i wish i could find a glasshouse
> *


you and me both


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 03:30 PM~9007117
> *worthy to hit the streets.</span>  *</span>
> [/b]





<span style=\'color:blue\'>OH AND TRUST ME UR G-HOUSE IS WORTHY... :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke+Oct 15 2007, 05:12 PM~9007455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*They're all over the For Sale Section on Layitlow, for some reason alot of people are letting them go :dunno: .  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 15 2007, 05:35 PM~9007657
> *OH AND TRUST ME UR G-HOUSE IS WORTHY... :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks Homie, it still has a long way to go, but it's getting there, slowly but surely :biggrin:  . 

I really like this Shot(uups looks like i missed a spot cleaning my Molding :uh: ).  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 04:37 PM~9007680
> *They're all over the For Sale Section on Layitlow, for some reason alot of people are letting them go :dunno: .  </span>
> *




I HAD A CHANCE TO BUY A 75..... :tears: :tears:


<span style=\'color:blue\'>AND ME LIKE A DUMBASS THOUGHT IT WAS TOO MUCH OF A PROJECT FOR ME...

:tears: :tears:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 04:37 PM~9007680
> *They're all over the For Sale Section on Layitlow, for some reason alot of people are letting them go :dunno: .
> *



gotta finish the 8 first and sell it .. then a g-house is in my future
nice ride btw.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

i just want to say thank you smurf for taking the time and letting me do the your interior on your car and im glad that everybody likes it.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Oct 15 2007, 04:44 PM~9007745
> *i just want to say thank you smurf for taking the time and letting me do the your interior on your car and im glad that everybody likes it.
> *


U THINK U CAN LEND ME A HAND.... :biggrin: I GOT SOME SHIT I NEED TO DO WHEN I'M PUTTING MY INTERIOR BACK TOGETHER...


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 02:30 PM~9007117
> *
> Thanks Homie, I was there for a few minutes and rolled out.
> 
> ...



shit im down to roll to the shaw next weakend havent been thier for a long time :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 15 2007, 03:45 PM~9007753
> *U THINK U CAN LEND ME A HAND.... :biggrin:  I GOT SOME SHIT I NEED TO DO WHEN I'M PUTTING MY INTERIOR BACK TOGETHER...
> *



any time homie just let me know im down that here and there


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Oct 15 2007, 05:43 PM~9007737
> *gotta finish the 8 first and sell it .. then a g-house is in my future
> nice ride btw.
> 
> ...


*Thanks Homie, These cars are hard to build due to there not being alot of parts in the market for them(if any), they're not like your typical 60s Impala that you can build the whole thing out of a catalog or your typical Caddy or G-body that you can find by the hundreds at Junk yards, not taking anything from a nicely build Impala, G-Body or caddy, but what i'm saying is that these Cars are very hard to build. :biggrin:  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Oct 15 2007, 04:47 PM~9007771
> *shit im down to roll to the shaw next weakend  havent been thier for a long time :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD ROLL OUT THERE I HAD FUN...IT WAS NICE TO GET AWAY FOR A LIL BIT..I'VE BEEN WORKING SOOOOO MUCH LATELY THAT I HAVEN'T HAD TIME FOR SHIT...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 04:49 PM~9007789
> *Thanks Homie, These cars are hard to build due to there not being alot of parts in the market for them(if any), they're not like your typical 60s Impala that you can build the whole thing out of a catalog or your typical Caddy or G-body that you can find by the hundreds at Junk yards, not taking anything from a nicely build Impala, G-Body or caddy, but what i'm saying is that these Cars are very hard to build.  :biggrin:    </span>
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>THAT'S WHAT MAKES THEM A LIL MORE SPECIAL...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Oct 15 2007, 05:47 PM~9007771
> *shit im down to roll to the shaw next weakend  havent been thier for a long time :biggrin:
> *


* :0 :0 What up Billy, great Job Homie, got alot of compliments out there for the quick minute i was there, specially from my number one fan, my little one, i think we need to stitch up the car seat to match :biggrin:  *


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 03:52 PM~9007824
> * :0  :0  What up Billy, great Job Homie, got alot of compliments out there for the quick minute i was there, specially from my number one fan, my little one, i think we need to stitch up the car seat to match  :biggrin:
> *



any time


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 15 2007, 05:50 PM~9007804
> *THAT'S WHAT MAKES THEM A LIL MORE SPECIAL...
> *


*And what can you tell me about a clean ass 72 Buick Skylark :0 :worship: :worship: Can't wait till you roll that thing out Homie, y lla sabes anytime you need a hand let me know.  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 04:55 PM~9007871
> *And what can you tell me about a clean ass 72 Buick Skylark :0  :worship:  :worship: Can't wait till you roll that thing out Homie, y lla sabes anytime you need a hand let me know.  </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>CLEAN I DON'T KNOW YET.... JALE HAS ME AT WORK 27 OUT OF 31 DAYS THIS MONTH....SO I'VE BEEN LAGGIN ON ANY PROGRESS...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 15 2007, 05:59 PM~9007925
> *CLEAN I DON'T KNOW YET....  JALE HAS ME AT WORK 27 OUT OF 31 DAYS THIS MONTH....SO I'VE BEEN LAGGIN ON ANY PROGRESS...
> *


*We all go through that Homie, What kept me motivated was that it would be nice at some point and as long as i liked it, it would be all worth it. I never called/call my Ride a bucket even though it was for a long time, I always saw it as my Clean Glasshouse, even if i was the only one that saw that.  I appreciate all the nice comments everybody is giving me here, but i'm still a quarter way done to my standards, but I'm a Rider and i love to be out on the streets even if it's just to go out to the Gas station or to get Juice for my Kid  *


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

this one is mine.........


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Thank you Homie, you really outdid your self and everybody that sees it loves your work. :worship:  

<img src=\'http://i21.tinypic.com/fvlr2v.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i22.tinypic.com/1nyb9i.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Oct 15 2007, 06:18 PM~9008065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 :worship: That motha looks cherry Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks she got wrecked in july, finally got her back on the road last week. looking forward to doing air bags and diff swap soon.

not as nice as yours smurf. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Oct 15 2007, 05:12 PM~9007455
> *i wish i could find a glasshouse
> *


I know where you can get one cheap. :0


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 05:13 PM~9008026
> *We all go through that Homie, What kept me motivated was that it would be nice at some point and as long as i liked it, it would be all worth it. I never called/call my Ride a bucket even though it was for a long time, I always saw it as my  Clean Glasshouse, even if i was the only one that saw that.  I appreciate all the nice comments everybody is giving me here, but i'm still a quarter way done to my standards, but I'm a Rider and i love to be out on the streets even if it's just to go out to the Gas station or to get Juice for my Kid
> *


LOOKS BAD HOMIE THANKS FOR THE MOTIVATION TE QUEDO CHINGON.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SMURF>>>


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam smurf...car is looking tight....really like the rims and interior....  



can't wait to see it in person :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Oct 15 2007, 06:36 PM~9008183
> *thanks she got wrecked in july, finally got her back on the road last week. looking forward to doing air bags and diff swap soon.
> 
> not as nice as yours smurf.  :biggrin:
> *



*Thanks Homie, anytime you know where i'm at, i'm going to take a quick break before we start on that engine if that's o.k with you, just a week or two.  *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

whats next smurf?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 08:55 PM~9010148
> *
> Thanks Homie, anytime you know where i'm at, i'm going to take a quick break before we start on that engine if that's o.k with you, just a week or two.
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 08:55 PM~9010148
> *  :biggrin: Naah Homie, i never think/feel that i'm better than anybody else, just me doing my thing.  </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>YOU KNOW I'M JUST MESSING WITH YOU HOMIE...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 16 2007, 10:53 AM~9013609
> *whats next smurf?
> *


*Alot of stuff, still need to get the front and rear windshield resealed and waiting on the trim for my windows to get finished at the platers(good thing i had 2 sets), Touch up a few of the fillers(they cracked when i put them on, fuck fiber glass) Keep looking for a clean set of the front and back bumper impact strips to finally send my bumpers to get rechromed, Add a few accessories to my engine and have the Homie Phil adjust the whole thing, Maybe start adding chrome to the the frame(not sure yet) and finally start on my Trunk set up(this one i'm not rushing and taking my sweet ass time with it :biggrin: ) And what ever else comes up. 
I'll make sure i keep you Guys posted, the GLASSHOUSE FEST is my build up topic, it has been since i started my Car.  *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 16 2007, 10:53 AM~9014142
> *Alot of stuff, still need to get the front and rear windshield resealed and waiting on the trim for my windows to get finished at the platers(good thing i had 2 sets), Touch up a few of the fillers(they cracked when i put them on, fuck fiber glass) Keep looking for a clean set of the front and back bumper impact strips to finally send my bumpers to get rechromed, Add a few accessories to my engine and have the Homie Phil adjust the whole thing, Maybe start adding chrome to the the frame(not sure yet) and finally start on my Trunk set up(this one i'm not rushing and taking my sweet ass time with it :biggrin: ) And what ever else comes up.
> I'll make sure i keep you Guys posted, the GLASSHOUSE FEST is my build up topic, it has been since i started my Car.
> *


how hard is all the trim that goes around the windshield and side windows to take off and put back on. i already have all my stuff polished too. but cant figure out how to take all my old stuff off. dont want to fuck anything up. i could take apart a cadi or a box and put it back together blindfolded lol.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 16 2007, 11:05 AM~9014257
> *how hard is all the trim that goes around the windshield and side windows to take off and put back on. i already have all my stuff polished too. but cant figure out how to take all my old stuff off. dont want to fuck anything up. i could take apart a cadi or a box and put it back together blindfolded lol.
> *


the front ones are pretty easy,, you gotta start by taking out the roof rail weather stripping. then you have access to all the screws that hold the side/pillar molding on. be careful not to bend nothin :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

SO IMMA NEED WEATHER Stripping too?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Oct 15 2007, 12:18 PM~9005723
> *NEED HELP HOMIES WERE CAN I GET THE BODY BUSHINGS AND THE RADIATOR SUPPORT BUSHINGS FOR A 73 G-HOUSE OR DOES ANYONE HAVE A PART # THAT I CAN CROSS REF. .. I'AM STUCK...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 16 2007, 12:05 PM~9014257
> *how hard is all the trim that goes around the windshield and side windows to take off and put back on. i already have all my stuff polished too. but cant figure out how to take all my old stuff off. dont want to fuck anything up. i could take apart a cadi or a box and put it back together blindfolded lol.
> *


*Yeah you will need the roof rail weatherstripping that's above the doors glass, if you get that trim re polished. 
When you take off the front and back windshield trim, it doesn't hurt to have the Glass resealed as these Cars have a tendency to have water leaks through the front and rear windshields.   *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 16 2007, 12:31 PM~9014862
> *Keep looking for a clean set of the front and back bumper impact strips
> *


i posted a link for a nos back bumper impact strip guess ya missed it,


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I thought about getting that too, but price went kind askyrocket as far as I remember


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Oct 15 2007, 12:18 PM~9005723
> *NEED HELP HOMIES WERE CAN I GET THE BODY BUSHINGS AND THE RADIATOR SUPPORT BUSHINGS FOR A 73 G-HOUSE OR DOES ANYONE HAVE A PART # THAT I CAN CROSS REF. .. I'AM STUCK...
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

green 75 vert hoppin....

green vert hop


ode to the glass... I ll be there :biggrin:

Glasshouse compilation


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Oct 16 2007, 03:02 PM~9015623
> *i posted a link for a nos back bumper impact strip guess ya missed it,
> *


*
I remember that too, those and the rear bumper fillers be going extremely high, i'm sure i'm bound to find a clean set somewhere and hopefully i don't have to pay that much. 
I have to go and spend a weekend at my Parents place and look through all the stuff there cause i know for a fact that i had a NOS set for the front and the back(one piece impact strips) and at first i thought i had given them to Travieso when i sold him my Old Glasshouse but he said that there was nothing in the Car, so they have to be somewhere in my parents place, hopefully i find them.  *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

"sold him my old glass" wtf how come i don remember pix of that?!?!

anything to post worthy ? :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 16 2007, 03:41 PM~9015914
> *green 75 vert hoppin....
> 
> green vert hop
> ...



isnt that green vert from latinlife????


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

think so


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 16 2007, 04:29 PM~9016283
> *"sold him my old glass" wtf how come i don remember pix of that?!?!
> 
> anything to post worthy ? :biggrin:
> *


*
It was my first Glass project and the start of my addiction, i believe this was before you where on here, back when the topic started.  *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

i went back to pg 497 couple o days ago to get some unsaved pix... 
must have been bevore i pais close attetion to what car belongs to what guy


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 16 2007, 04:35 PM~9016332
> *i went back to pg 497 couple o days ago to get some unsaved pix...
> must have been bevore i pais close attetion to what car belongs to what guy
> *


*I'm talking about i believe pages 20s to 50s something like that, back in 2004, at one time some of our pages where erased for some reason :dunno: 

Here i found where the pictures would be, but they're gone sorry.

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=81275&st=540\' target=\'_blank\'>GLASSHOUSE FEST 2004</a>*


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Oct 15 2007, 03:18 PM~9005723
> *NEED HELP HOMIES WERE CAN I GET THE BODY BUSHINGS AND THE RADIATOR SUPPORT BUSHINGS FOR A 73 G-HOUSE OR DOES ANYONE HAVE A PART # THAT I CAN CROSS REF. .. I'AM STUCK...
> *


All my catalogs stoped at 1970, so I had to get all of them for my 76 ghouse from the dealer. cost me about $250.00 and it did not include the bolts. I don't know if 76 and 73 is the same. I would think so, but if you need the part numbers I can look thru my notes for you.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a header pannel for sale. i think it is from a 1975 caprice. 
if any one wants it hit me up


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 11:02 AM~9004547
> *My New Seats after me and the Homie Billy(76 GLASSHOUSE - LAYITLOW) got them in there(Some pictures came out fucked :uh: ).
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

anyone know what fuses i need for a 75, im missing a few like the small one for the dome/ instro panal light and i couple of the larger ones


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Oct 17 2007, 12:10 PM~9022479
> *  :thumbsup: looks good
> *



*Here's a picture the Homie DirtySanchez had post it up sometime ago. Hope it helps. *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 17 2007, 12:34 PM~9023151
> *
> Here's a picture the Homie DirtySanchez had post it up sometime ago. Hope it helps.
> </span>
> ...



<span style=\'color:blue\'>
HEY SMURF DID YOU TAKE IT OUT TO CLEAN IT OR IS THAT A NEW FUSE BLOCK?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 17 2007, 01:37 PM~9023173
> *
> HEY SMURF DID YOU TAKE IT OUT TO CLEAN IT OR IS THAT A NEW FUSE BLOCK?
> *


*It's not mine Homie, it's one of the Layitlow members, DirtySanchez from the Glasshouse Fest  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 17 2007, 12:42 PM~9023207
> *It's not mine Homie, it's one of the Layitlow members,  DirtySanchez from the Glasshouse Fest  </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>OOPS! LOOKS GOOD AND CLEAN THOUGH... :thumbsup:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

props smurf this will hewlp alot :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 09:47 AM~9004926
> *Sunday morning, cleaned it up a little getting it ready for a quick trip around  town.
> 
> 
> ...


SMURF THATS A BAD ASS CAR,KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Oct 17 2007, 02:00 PM~9023355
> *props smurf this will hewlp alot :biggrin:
> *



*Thanks Homie.  *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

this pic right here... uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam....i gotz to finish my car..... :uh: 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 15 2007, 08:24 PM~9009885
> * dam smurf...car is looking tight....really like the rims and interior.
> *


Agreed, looks way better imo, love the wheels and interior looks really simple and clean ..nice work both you and billy, bad ass result and motivation for all of us on the thread  :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 17 2007, 02:23 PM~9023998
> *bad ass result and motivation for all of us on the thread</span>    :thumbsup:
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>X100000000000000000000


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 17 2007, 05:21 PM~9024803
> *Agreed, looks way better imo, love the wheels and interior looks really simple and clean ..nice work both you and billy, bad ass result and motivation for all of us on the thread    :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks Homie, That's exactly what i'm going for, i'm not building a show car, just something Nice and Clean to cruise in style.  *


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey smurf any pics of the set up...and who do you buy repo parts from.....

BY THE WAY YOUR GLASS IS BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Oct 17 2007, 08:49 PM~9026456
> *Hey smurf any pics of the set up...and who do you buy repo parts from.....
> 
> BY THE WAY YOUR GLASS IS BAD ASS :thumbsup:
> *


*My set up is nothing special Homie, just a temporary basic chrome 3 pump set up for the mean time, i'm leaving that till the end, i got big plans for my trunk  . And there's really nowhere to buy repop parts, your best friend is ebay for used useable parts Homie   *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Skim, B Town Fernie, *manu samoa*

:0 :0 :0 WHERE U BEEN HOMEBOY? :biggrin:


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Oct 17 2007, 11:05 AM~9022445
> *I have a header pannel for sale. i think it is from a 1975 caprice.
> if any one wants it hit me up
> *


Oh yeah i have a front header pannel and a pair of fenders too from a 75 impala.
i will try to post pics tonight


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

off to florida it goes!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0

IM LOOKING FOR FRONT WHEEL WELL TRIM FOR MY 76... ANYONE GOT ANY?? :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 18 2007, 03:43 PM~9032124
> *off to florida it goes!!
> 
> 
> ...



JUST HOPE IN DONT TURN INTO A DONK


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 18 2007, 03:58 PM~9032625
> *JUST HOPE IN DONT TURN INTO A DONK
> *



:angry: fuck....and its going to florida


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 18 2007, 03:58 PM~9032625
> *JUST HOPE IN DONT TURN INTO A DONK
> *


Id put my left nut on it..and the right on the one in front :uh:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 18 2007, 05:43 PM~9032124
> *off to florida it goes!!
> 
> 
> ...


who in FL got it?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:angry:  ....any of you guys got a 74' impala hubcap...let me know....



i got a blow-out on the 91 freeway today...lost one to the center divider....



do not buy firestone tires....i've blown 2 sidewalls already....doing 75 in the fast lane is no fun with a fucking flat.,......


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 18 2007, 03:58 PM~9032625
> *JUST HOPE IN DONT TURN INTO A DONK
> *



i was gonna say the same thing when i first saw that but.... figured someone would for me lol :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Oh that bitch is definitely getting a chrome nose lift kit and 26's. When I sold the 76 on Ebay, it sold to a guy in Indianapolis so my odds were pretty good until he emailed me saying he already bought 26's for it. :uh:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2007, 10:36 PM~9035706
> *Oh that bitch is definitely getting a chrome nose lift kit and 26's.  When I sold the 76 on Ebay, it sold to a guy in Indianapolis so my odds were pretty good until he emailed me saying he already bought 26's for it. :uh:
> *



id refuse to sell it if someone said that lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Oct 19 2007, 12:31 AM~9036166
> *id refuse to sell it if someone said that lol
> *


auction was done when he said that.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 18 2007, 06:37 PM~9033796
> *who in FL got it?
> *


some body here on layitlow bought it, ill be in florida in march and ill stop by and check it out when im out that way.


trip outfor a sec homies,,, yesterday they showed up to pick up the car. so i grab the keys, and go to start it up. NOTHING. keep in mind this motherfucker has started right up every single time since ive had it, even when i drug it out from the field it was sitting in for 8 years.

i finally narrowed it down to the starter being stuck. pulled that bitch out and went to go look for the extra one i had in the garage. could find that gotdamm starter! i said fuck it. ill buy a new one. i dipped down to the local kragens, and i have the guy test it. guy says 'it works just like a new one'. i left there and went to the napa, guy there tests it, same results! :uh: :uh: 

so i come back all pissed off, yelling at the motherfucking car like WTF is wrong with you!?!?!?! :angry: :angry: 

i get back under there and put it back on. then go to start it. starts right up! :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: :uh: :uh: 

i dont know WTF was going on with the 74 yesterday homies. i think it was starting to realize it had 24's or bigger in its future and didnt want to leave cali :biggrin: after i had cleaned it up a bit and was throwin some OG parts on it.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 19 2007, 12:20 PM~9038242
> *some body here on layitlow bought it, ill be in florida in march and ill stop by and check it out when im out that way.
> 
> *


whats the name? im in FL


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 19 2007, 09:23 AM~9038269
> *whats the name? im in FL
> *


100% legit


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 19 2007, 12:53 PM~9038536
> *100% legit
> *


don't know him.....but he does live in Miami I see :uh:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 19 2007, 09:55 AM~9038550
> *don't know him.....but he does live in Miami I see :uh:
> *


damm homie why is it soo important to know who bought the car?? you need some more info?? thats the homies screename, pm him and get all the info you need :uh:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ITS FRIDAY


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 19 2007, 01:01 PM~9038601
> *damm homie why is it soo important to know who bought the car?? you need some more info?? thats the homies screename, pm him and get all the info you need :uh:
> *


calm down! i was just seeing if I know who bought it, and I was just saying that I don't know him but I see he lives in Miami


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 19 2007, 10:15 AM~9038700
> *calm down! i was just seeing if I know who bought it, and I was just saying that I don't know him but I see he lives in Miami
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ARE the 99 dollar dash pads on ebay, replacements or do they just sit over the cracked dash pad??

also, looking for front wheel well trim for my 76 :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 19 2007, 01:30 PM~9038834
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

....norcal....your car was trying to tell you something.... :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

IF THEY DO DONK IT OUT THIS IS FOR YOU LUIS.. :biggrin: 








NorCal75 

1975 IMPALA

Posts: 4,058
Joined: Apr 2006
From: Cen Cal-209-
Car Club: Sangre Latina C.C.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 18 2007, 08:59 PM~9034930
> *:angry:   ....any of you guys got a 74' impala hubcap...let me know....
> i got a blow-out on the 91 freeway today...lost one to the center divider....
> do not buy firestone tires....i've blown 2 sidewalls already....doing 75 in the fast lane is no fun with a fucking flat.,......
> *



ttt for this....


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 19 2007, 11:21 AM~9039210
> *ARE the 99 dollar dash pads on ebay, replacements or do they just sit over the cracked dash pad??
> 
> 
> *


I would also like to know this, i need a new dash pad too?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Still got a brad new fuel sending unit, if ayones intrested let me know.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Oct 19 2007, 12:21 PM~9039210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I believe that They are the same as the ones from Classic Industries, Impala Bobs, Car Shop, etc. It's just like buying the Fiber Glass fillers, it's only one company that makes them and sales them to the other Companies. 
The Dash Pads do work and look good installed, they sit right on top of your Old beat up one, i'm using one and i believe Top Dog and JohnDMonster are using them as well.  

Here are some samples of mine on, i died it Black, sorry only pictures i have.  

<img src=\'http://i23.tinypic.com/ajt7bq.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i20.tinypic.com/2ywivqv.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i23.tinypic.com/28mibet.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i24.tinypic.com/2cwx4t3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 19 2007, 11:54 AM~9039440
> *IF THEY DO DONK IT OUT THIS IS FOR YOU LUIS.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 wtf is that shit??


and HAphil what do those hubcaps look like?? i have some here dont know if theyre what youre looking for tho


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: pissing squirel 

smurf, that doesnt look bad at all. i was debating on fiber glassing my beat up one and painting it... or now getting a cover and making it look stock... i think im going for the easy way out now lol.

ok so who has some extra wheel well trim theyre willing to sell? or know where to get some?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 19 2007, 01:18 PM~9040178
> *:roflmao: pissing squirel
> 
> smurf, that doesnt look bad at all. i was debating on fiber glassing my beat up one and painting it... or now getting a cover and making it look stock... i think im going for the easy way out now lol.
> ...


does it haveto be nice? i might have some but theyre kinda dinged up.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 19 2007, 02:18 PM~9040178
> *:roflmao: pissing squirel
> 
> smurf, that doesnt look bad at all. i was debating on fiber glassing my beat up one and painting it... or now getting a cover and making it look stock... i think im going for the easy way out now lol.
> ...


*
 I'm redoing mine in leather later, not really a fan of fiber glass in Old cars, but that's just me, i've always liked the stock look with minor touches here and there, i guess you can call it the easy way out.*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

nah, what i meant by that was, i was thinking of fiberglassing the dash and patterning it out if i patterned out the section of the roof thats vinyl at the moment. but i was hoping to find a good replacement instead of having to go thru all that. and just dying it to match the interior letting it look og. its close to impossible having to look for a good condition og one and dying it. i was hoping it was a replacement. but it looks better than i imagined it would. so going that route, much easier than fiber glass and paint, is probably what im going to do.


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> *I believe that They are the same as the ones from Classic Industries, Impala Bobs, Car Shop, etc. It's just like buying the Fiber Glass fillers, it's only one company that makes them and sales them to the other Companies.
> The Dash Pads do work and look good installed, they sit right on top of your Old beat up one, i'm using one and i believe Top Dog and JohnDMonster are using them as well.
> 
> Here are some samples of mine on, i died it Black, sorry only pictures i have.
> ...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 19 2007, 12:58 PM~9039998
> *wtf is that shit??
> *



:biggrin: 

JUST DRINK A BEER DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

whats up glasshouse people?????????????


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

does anybody have a dashboard for sale? i got my dash cover but my dashboard is twisted so it doesn't fit right.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 19 2007, 02:43 PM~9040356
> *nah, what i meant by that was, i was thinking of fiberglassing the dash and patterning it out if i patterned out the section of the roof thats vinyl at the moment. but i was hoping to find a good replacement instead of having to go thru all that. and just dying it to match the interior letting it look og. its close to impossible having to look for a good condition og one and dying it. i was hoping it was a replacement. but it looks better than i imagined it would. so going that route, much easier than fiber glass and paint, is probably what im going to do.
> *


*  That would look bad ass, all pattern out with the top to match :0 :0 ,  *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 10:47 AM~9004926
> *Sunday morning, cleaned it up a little getting it ready for a quick trip around  town.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN !! :0 LOOKS NICE !! :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 19 2007, 07:01 PM~9041861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks  Glad you Guys like it.  *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 19 2007, 03:58 PM~9041256
> *  That would look bad ass, all pattern out with the top to match :0  :0 ,
> *


he just needs to find someone to do the patterns for him :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 19 2007, 08:29 PM~9042689
> *Thanks  Glad you Guys like it.
> *


YOUR G-HOUSE IS PROABLY THE CLEANEST OUT THERE. NOT TO MUCH, CLEAN WITH SUDDLE CUSTOMIZING . :thumbsup: SOMETIMES LESS IS MORE!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Oct 15 2007, 10:46 AM~9004908
> *let me ask you guys this. I have a 76, stock suspension right now. tryed to mount OG 14x7 with 185-70-14 on it. with the car up in the air, it looked like the tire would rub the well, and skirt. will this change when I bring it down. with stock suspension shouldn't be ok.
> I'm doing the swap but not till winter. trying to get some crusin in before it snows here.
> *


Those 185's might a little too wide, try going with some 175/75's or 70's


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Damn, finally got a chnace to catch up to all you guys, didnthave a chance to get on here for a minute........Fuckin Smurf, te aventaste carnal....the 76 looks TUFF, can't wait to check it out, we should go for a cruise one of these days  ....im might be going out to So. Gate on sunday, if i do ill hit you up

This is my favorite pic :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 19 2007, 11:06 PM~9043353
> *Those 185's might a little too wide, try going with some 175/75's or 70's
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 19 2007, 10:08 PM~9042938
> *YOUR G-HOUSE IS PROABLY THE CLEANEST OUT THERE.  NOT TO MUCH, CLEAN WITH SUDDLE CUSTOMIZING . :thumbsup: SOMETIMES LESS IS MORE!
> *


*Thanks Homie, i wouldn't go that far as there are some clean ass Glasshouses in the Fest, The Homies dirtysanchez, JohnDmonster, Norcal75, Brn2ridelo, Maiden76,Mr.74, Hooked2glass, dlinehustler, etc. etc. and all the new Guys on the fest have some Bad Fucking Rides(sorry if i forgot some of the screen names :uh: ) all these are not counting the ones that are been built like Harborarephil, tattoo76, PSTAs, traviesos, can't wait till those come out. There's also alot of Clean ass Glasshouses all around like the ones from LATINLIFE C.C :0 , I wouldn't call mine the cleanest, i'm down to earth and know that there's some Clean ass rides out there, i'm just building mine nice and simple that's all :biggrin: , thank you for the compliment and i'm Glad you like it.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 19 2007, 11:34 PM~9043575
> *Damn, finally got a chnace to catch up to all you guys, didnthave a chance to get on here for a minute........Fuckin Smurf, te aventaste carnal....the 76 looks TUFF, can't wait to check it out, we should go for a cruise one of these days  ....im might be going out to So. Gate on sunday, if i do ill hit you up
> 
> This is my favorite pic :biggrin:
> ...



*Thanks Big Dog, i was wondering what happened to you :biggrin: , good to see you back inhere and everythings coo. simon Dog, Hit me up i'll have some Cold Coronas in the refri.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHATS UP FELLAS


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

my daily was......clean.....at one time... uffin: :yessad: not anymore.....


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 20 2007, 12:52 PM~9046105
> *my daily was......clean.....at one time... uffin:  :yessad: not anymore.....
> 
> 
> ...



It's still a clean daily, What are you talking about.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

HERE GOES MINE


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 20 2007, 03:52 PM~9046105
> *my daily was......clean.....at one time... uffin:  :yessad: not anymore.....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, clean..........


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@Oct 20 2007, 05:16 PM~9047246
> *It's still a clean daily, What are you talking about.
> *



that was from a couple years ago... i peeled that vinal off to fix the rust around the windows and put it on stocks....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice looking 76 cadirolo


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 20 2007, 06:27 PM~9047898
> *nice looking 76 cadirolo
> *


thanks bro


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 20 2007, 07:52 PM~9048010
> *thanks bro
> *


  clean bro, where at in norcal you stay at?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 20 2007, 06:22 PM~9047280
> *HERE GOES MINE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 07:19 PM~9008070
> *
> 
> Thank you Homie, you really outdid your self and everybody that sees it loves your work.  :worship:
> ...



Looks great smurf!!!!!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 21 2007, 05:17 PM~9052130
> *Looks great smurf!!!!!!
> *



*Thanks Homie  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 20 2007, 08:02 AM~9044879
> *
> Thanks Big Dog, i was wondering what happened to you:biggrin: , good to see you back inhere and everythings coo. simon Dog, Hit me up i'll have some Cold Coronas in the refri.
> *


I've been putting in some extra hours at both my jobs so i can get some more things done to the 74....as soon as i get started i'll hit you up so you can come by, te trais las coronas :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 22 2007, 10:24 AM~9056506
> *I've been putting in some extra hours at both my jobs so i can get some more things done to the 74....as soon as i get started i'll hit you up so you can come by, te trais las coronas :biggrin:
> *


*  Ya sabes.  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 21 2007, 10:55 AM~9050721
> *
> *


Phil, i havent forgot about that gas tank homie, I'll hit you up as soon as get a chance to go out there


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 21 2007, 01:03 PM~9051541
> *  clean bro, where at in norcal you stay at?
> *


TRACY BRO....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 21 2007, 01:35 PM~9051666
> *:0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 22 2007, 09:29 AM~9056530
> *Phil, i havent forgot about that gas tank homie, I'll hit you up as soon as get a chance to go out there
> *


no problem.....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## curlymoe (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 22 2007, 02:09 AM~9055294
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Al. How's the paint coming along?


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

I need some help, I am going to be cleaning the crome around my tail lights and licence plate I also will be repainting the bumper fillers. Now here is the thing, I need to order a set of corners from replicar-plastics. I know that people have said not to get them. But have have no chose.
They offer a set for 74 impala, and 75 caprice. I have a 76 impala, which set will work? confused...  Unless someone has a better Idea.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

picked a new(for me) rear end today. out of a 94 caprice cop car.....posi and discs :biggrin: the car was from New York so it's got a lot of surface rust one it but I'm gonna start cleaning it up tomorrow and get it ready to get shiney


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Oct 19 2007, 02:18 PM~9040178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MOTOVATION*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 22 2007, 10:17 PM~9060981
> *MOTOVATION
> 
> 
> ...


trust me, yours is the one that motivated me to do discs in the first place :thumbsup: what size rotors do you have on yours? did you have to grind the calipers?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Dirty Sanchez, congrats, you made it in the December 2007 LRM


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 22 2007, 08:20 PM~9061547
> *Dirty Sanchez, congrats, you made it in the December 2007 LRM
> 
> 
> ...


congrate homie.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 22 2007, 08:20 PM~9061547
> *Dirty Sanchez, congrats, you made it in the December 2007 LRM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 23 2007, 10:22 AM~9063398
> *
> *



yo phil, greetz from overseas. you got my PM last days ? :biggrin:


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 22 2007, 10:17 PM~9060981
> *I GOT THE REARS IN PERFECT SHAPE....HOLLA IF YOU STILL NEED THEM
> YOU GOT AN IMPALA......GET THE IMPALA.....THE IMPALA TAILLIGHTS STAYED THE SAME FROM 74-76 THE CAPRICE WAS THE SAME AS THE IMPALA FOR 74 BUT WAS DIFFERENT FOR 75,76 WHICH MADE THE FILLERS DIFFERENT
> MOTOVATION
> ...


Thanks for the help, I didn't want to order the wrong ones. You know how that goes. :biggrin: 

Nice diff. I'm doing the swap, but it wont look that good.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life+Oct 22 2007, 08:27 PM~9061069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT CAN WITH A LITTLE PATIENCE


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 23 2007, 11:04 AM~9064111
> *FACTORY SIZE ROTORS, MADE BY SSBC I CAN GET YOU A LINK IF NEEDED. I DID NOT GRIND THEM. YOU WILL NEED TO GRIND IF YOU WANT TO RUN 13's
> *


yea the link would be great. I guess I'm gonna be grinding cuz I am gonna have 13s. congrats on the photo in LRM


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

you will need to grind a lot then though, can hooke u up with a pic later.
I got the very same axle


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 23 2007, 12:44 PM~9064824
> *you will need to grind a lot then though, can hooke u up with a pic later.
> I got the very same axle
> *


thanx!!!! pics always help


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 22 2007, 09:20 PM~9061547
> *Dirty Sanchez, congrats, you made it in the December 2007 LRM
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHHAHA I SEEN THAT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 23 2007, 02:08 AM~9063490
> *yo phil, greetz from overseas. you got my PM last days ?  :biggrin:
> *



sup bro...been trying to get that out....dam l.a. is burning down.....  

so work is kicking my ass....





and on a side note....fuck firestone tires..... :angry:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

here we go... this is my 94 disk rear end with my 13" chinas on
no spacers though...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

my rear how i got it... came from penyilvania. wanted to chrome the shit outta it untill i seen it.. 
struktur of the axle is like a mountain landscape :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 23 2007, 01:37 PM~9066217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Is this Shot with the calipers already grinded down???
I grinded my front ones and still had to use a 1/4" spacer for the rim to clear the calipers. *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 23 2007, 01:35 PM~9066770
> *Is this Shot with the calipers already grinded down???
> I grinded my front ones and still had to use a 1/4" spacer for the rim to clear the calipers. </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHAT SIZE DISK DO YOU HAVE...

ON MY THE CLUB'S PRES RIDE WE DID QUITE A BIT OF GRINDING TO FIT THEM ON ITHOUT SPACERS...LEFT ENOUGHT MEAT FOR THE CALIPERS TO HANDLE HARD BRAKING


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:0 Congrats Dirty... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

nah i didnt grind any yet, also not in that pic. was planin on but will roll
on tru rays now so hopefully no grindin now..


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 23 2007, 01:48 PM~9066896
> *nah i didnt grind any yet, also not in that pic. was planin on but will roll
> on tru rays now so hopefully no grindin now..
> *


 :0

520'S???


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 23 2007, 10:50 PM~9066916
> *:0
> 
> 520'S???
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 23 2007, 01:51 PM~9066927
> *:biggrin:
> *


I GOT 72 SPOKE CROSS LACED ZENITHS IN MIND FOR MINE, FOR THAT OLD SCHOOL LOOK.....BUT TRU-RAYS, THATS THE BUSINESS :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 23 2007, 02:03 PM~9067056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRU CLASSICS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 23 2007, 01:37 PM~9066217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*SORRY, BUT THAT PIC IS OF A FRONT CALIPER*



> _Originally posted by SMURF+Oct 23 2007, 02:33 PM~9066751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 23 2007, 03:40 PM~9066251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's about how bad mine looks. I started stripin the rust off a little tonight and flap-wheeling the pits out cuz I want to chrome mine.....it's gonna be a lot of work :uh:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I had to grind down my calipers and add the 1/4 spacer to get my wheels on, "Hooked on Glass". I also have 5:20's on my ride.


QUOTE: (CurlyMoe): Looks good Al. How's the paint coming along?

Hey David, it's finally done.
:biggrin:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 23 2007, 06:08 PM~9068694
> *That's about how bad mine looks. I started stripin the rust off a little tonight and flap-wheeling the pits out cuz I want to chrome mine.....it's gonna be a lot of work :uh:
> *


 Why don't you get it bead blasted first homie and then go from there. In my neck of the woods it cost me around forty to get the donor rear end for my glasshouse blasted. I got a 78/79 Cadillac sean deville rear end for mine. Thanks for all the advice to el senor John D. Monster for the trial and error that he had to gpo trough for us young 'uns to help us build our Glasshouses. Smurf and Dirty Sanchez your Glasshouses se miran a toda madre. Back to the homie from Florida, I was in your state a couple a weeks ago and then made down into Nassau and the rest of that country for a week, I couldn't fucken believe how much water and GREEEn iot was there. Beautiful state and beaches, first time out of the desert Southwest so it pretty much blew my fucken mind. God Bless the U.S.A and our Veterans


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Ay disculpen my spelling I just got  in from working on my '76 y ando pedo asta la chingada


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

TopDogg your Glasshouse is also an inspiration for us all.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Gracias Homie,
I owe alot of "Thank You's" to John D Monster, (a fellow club member) also.
He guided me through the process, (I'm sure I used up all of his free cell phone minutes), when I installed the Cadi rearend in my raghouse. He also gave me the exact measurements needed to cut the driveline.

PEACE









The car was dirty , I was en route to the painters and pinstripers this morning.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 23 2007, 11:37 PM~9067328
> *TRU CLASSICS
> *


nah, theyre tru rays in cross laced. classics have diff spokepattern


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 24 2007, 12:18 AM~9067566
> *SORRY, BUT THAT PIC IS OF A FRONT CALIPER
> *



my bad, didnt pay close attention to what pic i uploded. have a rear shot too though...


----------



## curlymoe (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 23 2007, 10:27 PM~9070693
> *Gracias Homie,
> I owe alot of "Thank You's" to John D Monster, (a fellow club member) also.
> He guided me through the process, (I'm sure I used up all of his free cell phone minutes), when I installed the Cadi rearend in my raghouse. He also gave me the exact measurements needed to cut the driveline.
> ...


John does know is shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## curlymoe (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 23 2007, 08:14 PM~9070086
> *I had to grind down my calipers and add the 1/4 spacer to get my wheels on, "Hooked on Glass".  I also have 5:20's on my ride.
> QUOTE: (CurlyMoe): Looks good Al. How's the paint coming along?
> 
> ...


PM me some pictures.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 23 2007, 02:37 PM~9067328
> *TRU CLASSICS
> *


 :nono: TRU RAYS CROSSED LACED


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Oct 24 2007, 01:32 AM~9070488
> *Why don't you get it bead blasted first homie  and then go from there. In my neck of the woods it cost me around forty to get the donor rear end for my glasshouse blasted. I got a 78/79 Cadillac sean deville rear end for mine. Thanks  for all the advice to el senor John D. Monster for the trial and error that he had to gpo trough for us young 'uns to help us build our Glasshouses. Smurf and Dirty Sanchez your Glasshouses se miran a toda madre. Back to the homie from Florida, I was in your state a couple a weeks ago and then made down into Nassau and the rest of that country for a week, I couldn't fucken believe how much water and GREEEn iot was there. Beautiful state and beaches, first time out of the desert Southwest so it pretty much blew my fucken mind. God Bless the U.S.A and our Veterans
> *


Thanks for the advice, as a matter of fact I actually thought about getting it blasted late last night. I'm gonna make some calls today


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco+Oct 23 2007, 11:32 PM~9070488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Homie, i hope you drank one for the Glasshouse Homies :biggrin: , Any Shots of your Ride Homie? I love seen progress pictures more then done up Rides :cheesy:  *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 23 2007, 04:50 PM~9066916
> *:0
> 
> 520'S???
> *


gotta have 5.20's................nothing else looks good.


im not a huge fan of the new fake ones, but they sure do beat the look of radials, lol, especially if you like rolling 14's, because no 14" radial looks good, none of them.


----------



## triplesj408 (Jul 29, 2005)

would a floor pan and a quater panel from a 74 caprice vert fit a 74 impala custom coupe


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 24 2007, 01:01 PM~9072666
> *gotta have 5.20's................nothing else looks good.
> im not a huge fan of the new fake ones, but they sure do beat the look of radials, lol, especially if you like rolling 14's, because no 14" radial looks good, none of them.
> 
> ...



that's the god's honest truth.. Amen


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YUP


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 24 2007, 10:24 AM~9072867
> *YUP
> *


WHERE IS YOUR'S AR FERNIE... :0 :0 

WHERE DA PICS AT HOMIE...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curlymoe_@Oct 24 2007, 02:27 PM~9071470
> *PM me some pictures.
> *


PMin ?!? POST EM plz  thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

here we go... rear callipper of 94 impala police rear


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 24 2007, 08:27 AM~9070693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it just me or does the caddy rear move the wheels more inward then the 94 chevy rear?

this my ride with my chevy rear:










:dunno:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 24 2007, 04:55 PM~9074514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that with or without a spacer


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

without... IMO 10mm spacer would be necessary which again makes
it tight with them skirts even though shorter rearend :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 24 2007, 03:01 PM~9074566
> *is it just me or does the caddy rear move the wheels more inward then the 94 chevy rear?
> 
> this my ride with my chevy rear:
> ...


*I believe so, here's mine with a 84 Caddy rearend, i have about an 1" between the lip of the rim and the lip of the skirt, i'll try and get a shot of it from the bottom.  *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

smurf can you post a pic of your ride hittin sides? either side would work, just wanna see how it looks. thanks homie.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 24 2007, 04:13 PM~9075169
> *smurf can you post a pic of your ride hittin sides? either side would work, just wanna see how it looks. thanks homie.
> *


*I don't have sides Homie Sorry, only Front, Back and Individual Corners. I'm running a single dump per pump, three pumps.*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2007, 03:36 PM~9075352
> *I don't have sides Homie Sorry, only Front, Back and Individual Corners. I'm running a single dump per pump, three pumps.
> *


why is that doggie?? any particular reason??

im gonna run the 3 pumps. 2 dumps to the front. 6 switches, front, back and all individual corners.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 24 2007, 04:51 PM~9075455
> *why is that doggie?? any particular reason??
> 
> im gonna run the 3 pumps. 2 dumps to the front. 6 switches, front, back and all individual corners.
> *


*I'm not really fond of hitting side moves Homie, if my Ride Hits a side it'll be one of the rear corners while i'm three wheeling down the block :biggrin: , plus a single dump to the front gives you more even control when you're hopping  , i can sea saw and pancake with just 2 switches  , no need for more than 4 switches, but that's just me.  *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2007, 07:20 PM~9075668
> *I'm not really fond of hitting side moves Homie, if my Ride Hits a side it'll be one of the rear corners while i'm three wheeling down the block :biggrin: , plus a single dump to the front gives you more even control when you're hopping  , i can sea saw and pancake with just 2 switches  , no need for more than 4 switches, but that's just me.
> *


AMEN brutha! :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 24 2007, 05:21 PM~9075674
> *AMEN brutha! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

must be nice not needing heater controls smurf lol :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2007, 07:22 PM~9075687
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


from the 94 Fleetwood I just got rid of but you get the idea


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2007, 04:20 PM~9075668
> *I'm not really fond of hitting side moves Homie, if my Ride Hits a side it'll be one of the rear corners while i'm three wheeling down the block :biggrin: , plus a single dump to the front gives you more even control when you're hopping  , i can sea saw and pancake with just 2 switches  , no need for more than 4 switches, but that's just me.
> *


i wont be 3 wheeling the ride even tho i have the equipment to do it with. aint that some shit? i wanted to just run 2 pumps 6 batts 4 switches, from the get go. but i got a bad ass deal from a club member ona setup that i just couldnt pass up. :biggrin: 

so now its 3 pumps 8 batts 6 switches. im hittin up prohopper to finish up the shopping list for the setup this friday since ill be in socal(front cylinders, front springs, all cups/donuts and power balls). then its a suspension teardown for the 75 :biggrin: ill post pics as we go.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76+Oct 24 2007, 05:37 PM~9075810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 24 2007, 05:41 PM~9075844
> *i wont be 3 wheeling the ride even tho i have the equipment to do it with. aint that some shit? i wanted to just run 2 pumps 6 batts 4 switches, from the get go. but i got a bad ass deal from a club member ona setup that i just couldnt pass up. :biggrin:
> 
> so now its 3 pumps 8 batts 6 switches. im hittin up prohopper to finish up the shopping list for the setup this friday since ill be in socal(front cylinders, front springs, all cups/donuts and power balls). then its a suspension teardown for the 75 :biggrin:  ill post pics as we go.
> *


*
That's coo Homie. 
Let me know if you ever need some help, i'll try and get you those trunk shots this weekend don't think i forgot :biggrin: 
Hit up M&Ms Homie and get a quote for all you need, since you're driving out here compare prices and get the best deal around  , tell them the Big Smurf Dog sent you :biggrin:  There's also Lowlife, Reds, Morebounce, Homies and a few other shops you can call  *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2007, 04:49 PM~9075916
> *
> That's coo Homie.
> Let me know if you ever need some help, i'll try and get you those trunk shots this weekend don't think i forgot :biggrin:
> ...


right on carnal,,thanks for the advice.

see, thats what i love being a part of the glashouse fam.. we have some down ass riders on here that wouldnt think twice about helpin one another out,


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2007, 07:44 PM~9075877
> * :yes:  :yes: Who needs them Homie, roll down the windows if it's hot and trow on a Jacket if it's cold :biggrin: , Plus when you're Riding you'll have the windows down most of the time.
> :0
> *


Amen again!!!!! Only time I roll the windows up is if it starts pouring down rain.....light rain is ok though


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 24 2007, 05:52 PM~9075934
> *right on carnal,,thanks for the advice.
> 
> see, thats what i love being a part of the glashouse fam.. we have some down ass riders on here that wouldnt think twice about helpin one another out,
> *


*
Ya sabes loco, anytime i can help just ask Homie, i'm always willing to help my Fellow Glass Addicts as much as i can. Tell Chico or Joe at M&Ms what you need and where you're coming from(makes no difference, just so they know that you're coming from far way) and that i told you that they'll give you a good deal on all your parts   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 24 2007, 05:54 PM~9075953
> *Amen again!!!!! Only time I roll the windows up is if it starts pouring down rain.....light rain is ok though
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2007, 04:20 PM~9075668
> *I'm not really fond of hitting side moves Homie, if my Ride Hits a side it'll be one of the rear corners while i'm three wheeling down the block :biggrin: , plus a single dump to the front gives you more even control when you're hopping  , i can sea saw and pancake with just 2 switches  , no need for more than 4 switches, but that's just me.
> *


my beliefs exactly. i had 4 pumps in the cadi. 4 switches 3 dumps.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2007, 04:44 PM~9075877
> * :yes:  :yes: Who needs them Homie, roll down the windows if it's hot and trow on a Jacket if it's cold :biggrin: , Plus when you're Riding you'll have the windows down most of the time.
> :0
> *


 :cheesy: i could only dream!! come for a dip sometime in the great white north :biggrin: 10 outta 12 months just over 0 and pouring :uh:

oh and im 3 switches, and thats 1 too many :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 24 2007, 06:14 PM~9076067
> *:cheesy: i could only dream!! come for a dip sometime in the great white north :biggrin: 10 outta 12 months just over 0 and pouring :uh:
> 
> oh and im 3 switches, and thats 1 too many :biggrin:
> *


*
No thank you, i'll just stay here in my Gang infested Hood :biggrin:.*


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2007, 05:23 PM~9074769
> *I believe so, here's mine with a 84 Caddy rearend, i have about an 1" between the lip of the rim and the lip of the skirt, i'll try and get a shot of it from the bottom.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey smurf lookin good, I'll be running an 84 caddy rearend also. Do you have the 7's or 6's on there? With that 1" clearance.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Oct 24 2007, 07:21 PM~9076498
> *Hey smurf lookin good, I'll be running an 84 caddy rearend also. Do you have the 7's or 6's on there? With that 1" clearance.
> *


*13x7s Homie, they don't make 6s on 13s only 14s, and even if they did i still wouldn't roll them   *</span>


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2007, 09:53 PM~9076691
> *13x7s Homie, they don't make 6s on 13s only 14s, and even if they did i still wouldn't roll them    </span>
> *


Sorry man, I didn't know your running 13's. I got 14x7's I should still be good with the caddy rear. should still have an 1" clearance.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Oct 24 2007, 07:56 PM~9076714
> *Sorry man, I didn't know your running 13's. I got 14x7's I should still be good with the caddy rear. should still have an 1" clearance.
> *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2007, 09:53 PM~9076691
> *13x7s Homie, they don't make 6s on 13s only 14s, and even if they did i still wouldn't roll them    </span>
> *


nope but they do make 5.5's, but you know what I think about those????? :barf:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

I have a couple of pics I just need to figure out how to post them.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Oct 24 2007, 11:25 PM~9078331
> *I have a couple of pics I just need to figure out how to post them.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/html/imageuploader.html


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

what's up everyone got some 74-76 brand new in a box rear bumper guards... here's the ebay link...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MESE:IT&ih=012


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just thought i would add to the fun of sharing Glass house pics !

This is a 75 dealer promo i twisted out !


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TWO PUMPS, THREE DUMPS, EIGHT BATTERIES (8 TO THE NOSE-4 TO THE ASS) AND, FOUR SWITCHES. FRONT, BACK, REAR CORNERS DUMP ON ONE SWITCH AND, PANCAKE ONLY GOOD FOR DUMPING SEEING THE BATTERY SET UP.

SHORTER REAR END HAS PLEANTY OF ROOM FOR SIDE TO SIDE IMO. I DON'T DO IT THOUGH. FRONT AND BACK IS ALL I NEED.

AND I AM RUNNING A 5/16 SPACER IN MY REAR WITH 14's.....STILL PLEANTY OF ROOM.


----------



## maldito65 (Nov 11, 2006)

HIGHCLASS SA MANOSO


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 24 2007, 11:14 PM~9078632
> *what's up everyone got some 74-76 brand new in a box rear bumper guards... here's the ebay link...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MESE:IT&ih=012
> *


:0 i need those. mine are rusted out. the impact piece fell off. 
how do thise go on? do i need to take the bumper apart or what?


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

I am so proud..




























Jose, thank you for everything man.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Wow.... :tears:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

damn can't wait to see the glass mike and ofcourse chilling  


i see you saturday homie


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 25 2007, 01:38 PM~9082593
> *I am so proud..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

from cali to the netherlands!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 25 2007, 01:38 PM~9082593
> *I am so proud..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

The only way you can transport GLASS...........


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 25 2007, 04:38 PM~9082593
> *I am so proud..
> 
> 
> ...


what's up with the wheels on the front of that trailer? good luck with the glass homie!!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

thats a funky looking trailer.. home made?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 24 2007, 11:14 PM~9078632
> *what's up everyone got some 74-76 brand new in a box rear bumper guards... here's the ebay link...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MESE:IT&ih=012
> *




:0


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Good shit Mikey, now the building process starts


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 25 2007, 02:09 PM~9082357
> *:0 i need those. mine are rusted out. the impact piece fell off.
> how do thise go on? do i need to take the bumper apart or what?
> *


*You just have to take a nut from the bottom of the bumper guard and a nut right behind it on the bumper support, no need to take the whole bumper off  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 25 2007, 02:38 PM~9082593
> *I am so proud..
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn they went cheap too, someone came up, i hope it wasn't one of those D**K builders. :0  *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 25 2007, 02:36 PM~9083094
> *You just have to take a nut from the bottom of the bumper guard and a nut right behind it on the bumper support, no need to take the whole bumper off
> *


damn lost track of time. still need those bumper guards. uffin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 25 2007, 04:58 PM~9083725
> *damn lost track of time. still need those bumper guards. uffin:
> *



*I have an extra set of front and back ones, but they will have to be rechromed, i believe they still have the rubber, but don't quote me on it, i have to check. :uh:  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 25 2007, 04:58 PM~9083725
> *damn lost track of time. still need those bumper guards. uffin:
> *


WHAT ABOUT THE WHEEL WELL TRIM?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 25 2007, 02:38 PM~9082593
> *I am so proud..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
IT'S GOOD TO SEE THAT GLASSHOUSES GOT LOVE WORLDWIDE.


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 25 2007, 01:38 PM~9082593
> *I am so proud..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 25 2007, 02:40 PM~9083130
> *
> Damn they went cheap too, someone came up, i hope it wasn't one of those D**K builders. :0
> *




:biggrin: naw not a d**k crap...


:nicoderm:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 25 2007, 08:29 PM~9085200
> *:biggrin: naw not a d**k crap...
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Glasshouse that my carnal and I found while riding our quads trough the our desert.







I'll be posting more pics as I get the hang of this computer bullshit.


----------



## triplesj408 (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Oct 25 2007, 09:39 PM~9086345
> *Glasshouse that my carnal and I found while riding our quads trough the our desert.
> 
> 
> ...


take the rear window trim off and sale it to me :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2007, 02:23 PM~9074769
> *I believe so, here's mine with a 84 Caddy rearend, i have about an 1" between the lip of the rim and the lip of the skirt, i'll try and get a shot of it from the bottom.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey smurf your house looks real good. What do you say we hit the streets and take a cruise like we used to. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Oct 25 2007, 09:39 PM~9086345
> *Glasshouse that my carnal and I found while riding our quads trough the our desert.
> 
> 
> ...



damn some good parts still on there look at em rear fillers :0


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Oct 25 2007, 11:04 PM~9086837
> *damn some good parts still on there look at em rear fillers :0
> *


x2 and i wouldnt mind getting my hands on the whole lower section of sheetmetal thats right under the quarter windows.. especially if its as solid as it looks


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

thanks for all the reply's ill post more pics soon.



> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 25 2007, 10:15 PM~9082873
> *thats a funky looking trailer.. home made?
> *


aint home made, trailer is made for 2 normal sized cars (euros)


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Oct 25 2007, 10:39 PM~9086345
> *Glasshouse that my carnal and I found while riding our quads trough the our desert.
> 
> 
> ...


*I Hope you snached some of those Parts :0 , if not hop back on your quad and head out there Homie, that's a Gold mine(spell) :0 :0 :0  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Oct 25 2007, 11:41 PM~9086728
> *Hey smurf your house looks real good. What do you say we hit the streets and take a cruise like we used to. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


*Thanks Big Homie, In due time i still need to do somethings to the Engine :uh: , it's not running right and i can't be Riding like that   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk+Oct 26 2007, 12:04 AM~9086837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X100,000,00000000000000000000 :0 :0 
Even if it's just that one :cheesy:  *


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

I can use that rear bumper....


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

The other side of the car is in way better shape. It has both rear wheel well moldings in good shape. Both rear fillers are in good shape. Rear bumper is sill there and in excellent shape. Both doors are pretty good shape. Car from top to bottom is in solid shape no rust, solid Southwest car. When we found this car I came back the following weekend with 4 spares, a car trailer and towed it to my jefe's house. You can see the orange jack in the front where we started to lift it to put the spares. My brother, cousin, and my brother-in-law helped me recover this car. I was pretty happy with just the free virgin rolling chassis. The only thing that i'm gonna keep is the rolling frame, rear fillers, and wheelwell molding. All the other stuff I'll sell or trade but only to LOWRIDER GLASSHOUSES, d*$^s need NOT APPLY!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Oct 26 2007, 12:09 PM~9089321
> *The other side of the car is in way better shape. It has both rear wheel well moldings in good shape. Both rear fillers are in good shape. Rear bumper is sill there and in excellent shape. Both doors are pretty good shape. Car from top to bottom is in solid shape no rust, solid Southwest car. When we found this car I came back the following weekend with 4 spares, a car trailer and towed it to my jefe's house. You can see the orange jack in the front where we started to lift it to put the spares. My brother, cousin, and my brother-in-law helped me recover this car. I was pretty happy with just the free virgin rolling chassis. The only thing that i'm gonna keep is the rolling frame, rear fillers, and wheelwell molding. All the other stuff I'll sell or trade but only to LOWRIDER GLASSHOUSES, d*$^s need NOT APPLY!
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 25 2007, 06:16 PM~9084623
> *WHAT ABOUT THE WHEEL WELL TRIM?
> *


yea the front ones.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK I GOT THIS PEICE I THINK ITS FOR A 74


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Oct 26 2007, 11:09 AM~9089321
> *The other side of the car is in way better shape. It has both rear wheel well moldings in good shape. Both rear fillers are in good shape. Rear bumper is sill there and in excellent shape. Both doors are pretty good shape. Car from top to bottom is in solid shape no rust, solid Southwest car. When we found this car I came back the following weekend with 4 spares, a car trailer and towed it to my jefe's house. You can see the orange jack in the front where we started to lift it to put the spares. My brother, cousin, and my brother-in-law helped me recover this car. I was pretty happy with just the free virgin rolling chassis. The only thing that i'm gonna keep is the rolling frame, rear fillers, and wheelwell molding. All the other stuff I'll sell or trade but only to LOWRIDER GLASSHOUSES, d*$^s need NOT APPLY!
> *



post up some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Oct 25 2007, 08:39 PM~9086345
> *Glasshouse that my carnal and I found while riding our quads trough the our desert.
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

FROM ANOTHER TOPIC....


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maldito65_@Oct 25 2007, 12:06 PM~9081778
> *HIGHCLASS SA MANOSO
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP FRANK YOU REGRET SELLING THIS


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

WHATS UP FAM? I MIGHT HAVE TO SELL MY CONVERTIBLE DO TO THE FACT THAT I MIGHT HAVE TO COME UP WITH MORE MONEY FOR A DOWN PAYMENT ON A HOUSE BUT I WILL KNOW MORE ON THURSDAY . BELIEVE ME I DONT WANT TO SELL BECAUSE IT TOOK A LONG ASS TIME TO FIND IT SO FAM. CROSS YOUR FINGERS THAT THEY DONT NEED MORE MONEY SO I DONT HAVE TO SELL MY BABY.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 26 2007, 06:16 PM~9091942
> *FROM ANOTHER TOPIC....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 



 very cool


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badcayne+Oct 25 2007, 11:55 PM~9087100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well keep me in mind homie for those pieces... ill make it worth your while to go out there and cut them out.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

right here bro,, this is what i need  











on a side note,, prohopper was good to me yesterday :biggrin: the teardown is coming real soon homies,, see if i remember how to install hydraulics lol


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 26 2007, 02:23 PM~9090203
> *OK I GOT THIS PEICE I THINK ITS FOR A 74
> 
> 
> ...



so does anyone need one of these???? i got it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 27 2007, 11:03 AM~9095445
> *so does anyone need one of these???? i got it
> *



:biggrin: HOW MUZH....always good to have an extra 74' part


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

went across the border this weekend to see my homies new ride... glasshouse yall
know, was sold here on LiL to the young mikes.

good thing was, I was finally able to get my hands on the stuff I had been waiting for..

big thanks to homie smurf, you the man once more! ready to cut the bitch now


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 28 2007, 10:50 AM~9099983
> *went across the border this weekend to see my homies new ride... glasshouse yall
> know, was sold here on LiL to the young mikes.
> 
> ...



damn nice i need a new set of those for mine anyone know if g-bodys and stuff are the same or what cars?


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

man, this weekend was so cool,
have all the homies comein over for dinner and checkin the ride,
it was just perfect. :cheesy:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I know the feeling, I finally dusted off the Raghouse and went out for a ride.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Does anybody have pics of a glasshouse with 2 inch extended uppers?


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm gonna try to post some pics of my project


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^ It has a fully wrapped frame and a done motor still need some parts


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

still needs alot of work to give it that clean look :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

glasshouse looking good man! keep it up! but heres my homies glasshouse that im gona buy for 400$ dollars.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 28 2007, 11:50 AM~9099983
> *went across the border this weekend to see my homies new ride... glasshouse yall
> know, was sold here on LiL to the young mikes.
> 
> ...


*Looks like a great project Homie, keep us updated as you go :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Some Pictures From the L.A tread.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*ttt  

From Beans Vegas Topic.*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 28 2007, 11:50 AM~9099983
> *went across the border this weekend to see my homies new ride... glasshouse yall
> know, was sold here on LiL to the young mikes.
> 
> ...



CAN U POST UP A PIC OF THE RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 27 2007, 02:17 PM~9095969
> *:biggrin: HOW MUZH....always good to have an extra 74' part
> *



IDK I WOULD ASK IF YOU WANTED TO TRADE FOR SOMETHING BUT I DONT THINK I NEED ANYTHING AT THE MOMENT........ HAVE ANYTHING FOR A 75


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 29 2007, 10:30 AM~9106156
> *IDK I WOULD ASK IF YOU WANTED TO TRADE FOR SOMETHING BUT I DONT THINK I NEED ANYTHING AT THE MOMENT........ HAVE ANYTHING FOR A 75
> *



 ....not really...mostly 74 and 76 stuff...but you never know.... :biggrin: 



* i got some fresh pics of some major cancer work on my 74' post em later...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From the Peterson Museum Topic.*

:0 :0 










:worship: :worship:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

nice! is that teh individual ride that was for sale not too long ago?


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 29 2007, 06:27 PM~9106139
> *CAN U POST UP A PIC OF THE RIMS :biggrin:
> *


here is 2 pics i took last saturday when we had a meeting.
big mikes (hooked 2 glass) rims on little mike's (mikeS) house :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

666 :yes:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 29 2007, 06:57 PM~9109523
> *666  :yes:
> *


page 666 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

DA WIFEY'S GLASSHOUSE HAS SOME NEW SHOES........


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 29 2007, 08:57 PM~9109523
> *666  :yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 29 2007, 02:00 PM~9108205
> *From the Peterson Museum Topic.
> 
> :0  :0
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 29 2007, 05:57 PM~9109523
> *666  :yes:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## sixsixsix (Apr 26, 2007)

Respect the #. i am watching


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 29 2007, 08:21 PM~9109724
> *page 666 hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


how much longer will it last! hno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixsixsix_@Oct 29 2007, 09:57 PM~9111385
> *Respect the #. i am watching
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

EVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 29 2007, 05:57 PM~9109523
> *666  :yes:
> *


the number of the beast :yessad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 


















before


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 29 2007, 03:00 PM~9108205
> *From the Peterson Museum Topic.
> 
> :0  :0
> ...


Anyone know what the little sign says? :0


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 30 2007, 04:23 PM~9113191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats looks nicely fixed


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Oct 30 2007, 09:07 AM~9113501
> *Anyone know what the little sign says?  :0
> *


I'M GOING BACK THIS WEEKEND I'LL TAKE SOME BETTER PICS FOR YAH.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Oct 30 2007, 10:07 AM~9113501
> *Anyone know what the little sign says?  :0
> *


*All i know is that it says the Black House, but i'll let you know the rest after i come back from checking the museum out   *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 30 2007, 10:22 AM~9114040
> *All i know is that it says the Black House, but i'll let you know the rest after i come back from checking the museum out    </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHEN YOU HEADING OUT....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 30 2007, 11:24 AM~9114051
> *WHEN YOU HEADING OUT....
> *


*Hopefully sometime this weekend.  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 30 2007, 10:29 AM~9114102
> *Hopefully sometime this weekend.  </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>LET ME KNOW....I'M HITTING UP LARYDER FROM WESTSIDE CC ALSO...FOOL SAID HE LIVES DOWN THE BLOCK...WE CAN MAKE IT A LIL THANG....


:uh: :werd:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 29 2007, 02:26 PM~9107420
> * ....not really...mostly 74 and 76 stuff...but you never know.... :biggrin:
> * i got some fresh pics of some major cancer work on my 74' post em later...
> *



FUCK IT IF U WANT IT....... ITS YOURS I AINT TRIPPING SO WHEN EVER U WANNA PICK IT UP HIT ME UP


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnout.._@Oct 29 2007, 04:10 PM~9108265
> *here is 2 pics i took last saturday when we had a meeting.
> big mikes (hooked 2 glass) rims on little mike's (mikeS) house  :cheesy:
> 
> ...



DAMN THOES RIMS ARE CLEAN


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

damn HA phil! 

actual pictures of "things I shoulda have done years ago"  

nice work bro thats gonna be smooth sailin'

also black house is killer name imo :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Oct 30 2007, 11:50 AM~9114655
> *damn HA phil!
> 
> actual pictures of "things I shoulda have done years ago"
> ...



haha...no shit....heres somes fresh pics of the 76' don't mind the dust...ashes from fires... :angry: ....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

damm HAphil puttin in work!! what did you use to paint thos control arms?? they look clean!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 30 2007, 03:53 PM~9115102
> *haha...no shit....heres somes fresh pics of the 76' don't mind the dust...ashes from fires... :angry: ....
> 
> 
> ...




that fucker is looking CLEAN tom. 


no matter how much i love chrome (if its high quality) i still love CLEAN black and detailed suspensions. 


LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Oct 30 2007, 09:07 AM~9113501
> *Anyone know what the little sign says?  :0
> *


NAME OF THE RIDE IS THE BLACK HOUSE


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 30 2007, 12:53 PM~9115102
> *haha...no shit....heres somes fresh pics of the 76' don't mind the dust...ashes from fires... :angry: ....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks for the props guys.....  


i've been working long hours and using all my extra time to get these cars together....... :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 30 2007, 07:52 PM~9118299
> *thanks for the props guys.....
> i've been working long hours and using all my extra time to get these cars together.......  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

got some skirts clean will trade for some 8 inch cylinders


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GOOD SHIT PHIL


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Oct 30 2007, 11:32 PM~9120030
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


whats up perro  , havent seen you on here in a while


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

hey i bumped into this pic the other day, 
someone has more pics of the car, i like it


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: happy halloween everyone!!


----------



## blvd65 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 29 2007, 06:30 PM~9109793
> *DA WIFEY'S GLASSHOUSE HAS SOME NEW SHOES........
> 
> 
> ...


SHES ALSO GONNA NEED SOME AIR


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 31 2007, 11:26 AM~9123270
> *hey i bumped into this pic the other day,
> someone has more pics of the car, i like it
> 
> ...


im pretty sure thats one of the latin life glasshouses....there should be some more pics of it in here


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

there should be a couple pics for sure a couple hundred pages back


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey glasshouse fam got some questions for you guys, my glasshouse is realy load when running, i know part of it is my carb which i need a new one, i dont know if im just parinoid or not, but are these cars originaly loud? keep in mind mines all stock with a stock rebuilt engine, any help would be great, seems to have some killer power to her :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Nov 2 2007, 04:55 PM~9141404
> *hey glasshouse fam got some questions for you guys, my glasshouse is realy load when running, i know part of it is my carb which i need a new one, i dont know if im just parinoid or not, but are these cars originaly loud? keep in mind mines all stock with a stock rebuilt engine, any help would be great, seems to have some killer power to her :biggrin:
> *



*Loud???
Mine is too loud for me, if you think yours is loud try putting 2 Hushpower II Flow masters, headers and 2 1/2 pipes from the headers back :uh: Too damn loud, thank God i have my temporary sound system in and on now, i can hardly hear the pipes now.  *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 2 2007, 04:01 PM~9141463
> *
> Loud???
> Mine is too loud for me, if you think yours is loud try putting 2 Hushpower II Flow masters, headers and 2 1/2 pipes from the headers back :uh: Too damn loud, thank God i have my temporary sound system in and on now, i can hardly hear the pipes now.
> *



ya i bet, i have headers for mine i was just wondering because to me it sounds overly loud, compared to my old cutty and monte, but then again the car is alot bigger and im farly sure the exhaust is too, oh and smurf im still waitin on em clips :uh: :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Nov 2 2007, 05:16 PM~9141603
> *ya i bet, i have headers for mine i was just wondering because to me it sounds overly loud, compared to my old cutty and monte, but then again the car is alot bigger and im farly sure the exhaust is too, oh and smurf im still waitin on em clips :uh:  :0
> *


*WTF, i sent them out long time ago, sorry if you haven't gotten them but there's really nothing i can do once they're out of my hands, i shipped them and have the receipt to prove it, i wouldn't ever do anybody shady like that, that's not me. 
Did you receive the Money i returned to you? When you come out on an open forum like this and post stuff up, you should post how everything went down or send me a PM, it makes me look like i ripped you off :angry: *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

sorry smurf yup i got the money back, not saying you ripped me off at all just lettin you know im still waitin on em, hopefully the mails just slow and they will come, just givin you a update homie cuz i figured you would like one thats all


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 WHOA.....easy smurf...


i don't think he was dissing you bro....''things are slower in canada eh!''


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

ya fuckin canada lol


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 2 2007, 07:44 PM~9141802
> *WTF, i sent them out long time ago, sorry if you haven't gotten them but there's really nothing i can do once they're out of my hands, i shipped them and have the receipt to prove it, i wouldn't ever do anybody shady like that, that's not me.
> Did you receive the Money i returned to you? When you come out on an open forum like this and post stuff up, you should post how everything went down or send me a PM, it makes me look like i ripped you off :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Nov 2 2007, 05:58 PM~9141932
> *sorry smurf yup i got the money back, not saying you ripped me off at all just lettin you know im still waitin on em, hopefully the mails just slow and they will come, just givin you a update homie cuz i figured you would like one thats all
> *


*
Yeah Dog, i apologized to Homie for coming out too strong, i jumped the gun and i'm a Man to admit it. 
You know how some fools are inhere and are quick to start instigating shit and putting a bad label on you, i'm not talking about the Homie Silkk, i've done business with him before that's why it took me by surprise that he posted it here instead of getting at me via PM. It's all good though.*


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

t t t


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 3 2007, 06:57 AM~9145167
> *t t t
> *




t t t


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

who's glasshouse is this


> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 29 2007, 03:00 PM~9108205
> *From the Peterson Museum Topic.
> 
> :0  :0
> ...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 29 2007, 03:00 PM~9108205
> *From the Peterson Museum Topic.
> 
> :0  :0
> ...


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 3 2007, 02:10 PM~9147178
> *who's glasshouse is this
> *


I WISH IT WERE MINE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 3 2007, 04:10 PM~9147178
> *who's glasshouse is this
> *


LOLO INDIVIDUALS.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

here are some house's that where at the NLRA CAR SHOW IN LONG BEACH


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Nov 4 2007, 08:57 PM~9154116
> *here are some house's that where at the NLRA CAR SHOW IN LONG BEACH
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 The Stylistics Glass with the Molded dash and the fiber glassed trunk :0 :worship:  Great Pictures Homie. Damn i need to get my engine work done so i can roll out :uh:  *


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Nov 4 2007, 06:57 PM~9154116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

love this setup...clean as fuck.


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

.jpg[/IMG] my 74 impala spirit of america edition redoing it still need silver leaf moon roof and full rag top and interior


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^Great looking ride but you may get chased out by the GlassHouse police  :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Nov 5 2007, 10:33 AM~9157941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'color:blue\'>
AND YOU JUST NEED TO DO SOMETHING...ANYTHING....




:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Nov 5 2007, 09:50 PM~9163567
> *^^Great looking ride but you may get chased out by the GlassHouse police  :0
> *


* :biggrin: :biggrin: Those Spirit Of America are nice and all but kind of belong in the 71-73 fest, but what do i know.  *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

yea your right smurf there are nice but there not even glass houses, and yea man they do belong in 71-73 impala fest







heres one on ebay that this guy is selling.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

heres two more picturs


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

INDIVIDUALS CC GLASSHOUSE ON TIMES SQUARE NYC..."THE ICEHOUSE"


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Today's Birthdays 
20 members are celebrating their birthday today
nizan95(31), 77doba(25), usolow(33), GrlzCn2(32), PnkCadillac59(28), hiaballa(21), USMC_DevilDawg(25), spinningcamaro(22), stillridinclean(25), wsrider(32), iamthewulrus(21), 6deuceon3(23), broadwaycruiser(37), <span style='color:blue'>*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIRTY!!!!!!!*


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Nov 4 2007, 09:57 PM~9154116
> *here are some house's that where at the NLRA CAR SHOW IN LONG BEACH
> 
> 
> ...



that trunk was sweet :0


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

$40,000 Caprice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Nov 6 2007, 07:40 AM~9165769
> *INDIVIDUALS CC GLASSHOUSE ON TIMES SQUARE NYC..."THE ICEHOUSE"
> 
> 
> ...


Glasshouse looking nice homie, i remeber when u first brought it to the LRC picnic.

U gotta bring it back down here so we can take pics together


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Nov 6 2007, 01:46 AM~9165182
> *yea your right smurf there are nice but there not even glass houses, and yea man they do belong in 71-73 impala fest
> 
> 
> ...


*These last pictures don't even belong here :dunno: *


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 6 2007, 10:33 AM~9166869
> *These last pictures don't even belong here :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

Glasshouse for sale

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...0168926366&rd=1


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Nov 6 2007, 12:02 PM~9167107
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


* :biggrin:  Que onda loko, heard i had just missed you last Friday at Js Shop, i was rolling in the Glasshouse too :cheesy:  *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

my next project will be a 71 - 73 caprice impala, not a sport coupe tho  or another glasshouse, but going all out with a frame off and full frame wrape :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 6 2007, 12:21 PM~9167624
> * :biggrin:   Que onda loko, heard i had just missed you last Friday at Js Shop, i was rolling in the Glasshouse too :cheesy:
> *


Oh shit homie neta??? Damn thas too bad i want to check it out, like i said your glasshouse looks clean, its got that clean white touch, Have you thought of a name for it yet cuz it deserves one if not??? I take it its running good now right? :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

HAPPY BDAY DIRTY


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Nov 5 2007, 10:27 PM~9164008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true on the niceness.But I have allways had a problem with the back window on them so flat.

Atleast the 72 73 has that GlassHouse style back window that is near and dear to my heart :tears: :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 6 2007, 10:33 AM~9166869
> *These last pictures don't even belong here :dunno:
> *


RIGHT !! THIS FOO IS LOST !! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Nov 6 2007, 06:47 PM~9170479
> *HAPPY BDAY DIRTY
> *



happy birthday dirty :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

DRITY


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Nov 6 2007, 05:37 PM~9169497
> *Oh shit homie neta??? Damn thas too bad i want to check it out, like i said your glasshouse looks clean, its got that clean white touch, Have you thought of a name for it yet cuz it deserves one if not??? I take it its running good now right? :thumbsup:
> *


*It's not Homie, i just drove it to work on Friday and really need to get it running right before i take it out again, i hate people going around me :uh:  *


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 6 2007, 06:54 PM~9170531
> *RIGHT !! THIS FOO IS LOST !!  :biggrin:
> *


um no he's not.... he hit it right on the money....


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

yo i need some help, im gonna stop by the store today on my way to fix the whip and i wanna buy a new fuel pump, question is thers 2 different, with and without vent.. i duno the difference or wich goes to mine, its a '75 350 2bbl.. if anyone know .. help me out.

thankss


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 6 2007, 11:31 PM~9172955
> *It's not Homie, i just drove it to work on Friday and really need to get it running right before i take it out again, i hate people going around me :uh:
> *


 :0 :yes:  orale.......


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Nov 7 2007, 08:53 AM~9174736
> *yo i need some help, im gonna stop by the store today on my way to fix the whip and i wanna buy a new fuel pump, question is thers 2 different, with and without vent.. i duno the difference or wich goes to mine, its a '75 350 2bbl.. if anyone know .. help me out.
> 
> thankss
> *



i think the easyest way to check is is if your car has a tube on the drivers side of the frame in the engine bay that goes to your charcol canister, how ever you can vent it anywhere you want doesent have to go to the canister if you have removed it :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks, i went to take a look at it b4 i bought anything, and its without the vent.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2007, 10:47 AM~9004926
> *Sunday morning, cleaned it up a little getting it ready for a quick trip around  town.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 7 2007, 08:26 PM~9178835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :biggrin: Thanks.  *


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

LOOKING FOR A 44 INCH MOON ROOF,CAN ANYBODY HELP SO IT CAN BE PUT ON MY GLASSHOUSE.









MORE PICS COMING SOON!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: hit up tjones....he's got a 44 inch waiting for you


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: well...the operation was a success


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks again chopper76.....your sacrifice of your car saved the life of mine


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

lookin good HAphil...


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 8 2007, 01:08 AM~9181246
> * thanks again chopper76.....your sacrifice of your car saved the life of mine
> 
> 
> ...


right on tom. know we just need to get those moldings made :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: ....a glass building....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 8 2007, 02:04 AM~9181228
> *:biggrin: well...the operation was a success
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 :worship: :worship: That came out Good Homie, are you going to re shoot it black? I loved the black 74 at the Fullerton nights.  *


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's apic of my glasshouse when my uncle&aunt owned it in the early 80's.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GOOD SHIT PHIL


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 8 2007, 11:05 AM~9183104
> * :0  :0  :worship:  :worship: That came out Good Homie, are you going to re shoot it black? I loved the black 74 at the Fullerton nights.
> *


  ... dam i miss those cruises ...... :biggrin: 

looking to get it redone soon


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*here we go homies.. some stuff i found while browsing the almighty ebay  
maybe someone in the fam needs some parts...*


*WHEELWELL OPENING MOLDING....*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-Impala-...sspagenameZWDVW

*headlight bezel left side 75caprice 76impala*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/76-1976-Che...sspagenameZWDVW

*door edge guards*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-1971-76...sspagenameZWDVW

*convertible motor,cables*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/71-72-73-74...sspagenameZWDVW
*litter box*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Nos-74-75-7...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

i have some bumpers and a heatder pannel for sale. hit me up, if no one wants them i will be putting them on ebay. 

the first one is off a 75 impala








i have pictures of the other stuff, i will posting them up in a min


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

this one came off a 76 impala. there is a small dent and scratches on the it.








i am not sure what this came off of. there is some damage on the passanger side








this came off of a 75 caprice i think. there is a dent on the top that the pic shows
















looking for trades or cash. hit me up


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 8 2007, 12:41 PM~9183847
> *GOOD SHIT PHIL
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

i need some help taking off my dash board, i unscrewed all the screws but it still wont come off, what do i do?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

here you go bro... theres also acouple screws in each of the defroster vents..


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 8 2007, 12:08 AM~9181246
> * thanks again chopper76.....your sacrifice of your car saved the life of mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
call me :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Nov 9 2007, 11:04 AM~9190540
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> call me  :biggrin:
> *


*Did you get the bolts????*


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS UP G HOUSE FAM


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

hey thanks for the advice northcal, im gona get started on that tomarrow! and thanks for the advice harborareaphil.


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 8 2007, 11:05 AM~9183104
> * :0  :0  :worship:  :worship: That came out Good Homie, are you going to re shoot it black? I loved the black 74 at the Fullerton nights.
> *













cant believe it was 3 fuckin years ago


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Nov 10 2007, 12:10 PM~9197882
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 

3 years..... fuck you gotta be kidding.... 

I need to hurry up get my daily rolling again..... so i cant watch smurf clown like he used to in his cutlass...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 10 2007, 05:17 PM~9199102
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 3 years..... fuck you gotta be kidding....
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

MY LIL BRO TOOK PIC OF THIS CLEAN 74 TODAY


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

whats up fella's *anybody interested in seeing my car with the landau gone and the patterns on?*


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

I need a little help. I fucked up my 76 grill and now I looking to buy one to replace it. Please let me know if you have one for sale.

Tom, shit looks good homie, my raghouse is at about the same stage. I got some 74 light bezels if you need em. I got em before I swapped out the front end. Let me know.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Nov 11 2007, 09:46 AM~9202730
> *The Homie TJONES from here in layitlow called me on friday and was telling me that he had 2 76 Grilles i believe, hit him up on PM.  *


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 11 2007, 09:23 AM~9202878
> *:0  :wave:  :wave:  :cheesy:
> The Homie TJONES from here in layitlow called me on friday and was telling me that he had 2 76 Grilles i believe, hit him up on PM.
> *


whats up smurf!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Nov 11 2007, 10:30 AM~9202911
> *whats up smurf!
> *


*Nothing Much Homie, staring the day looking for something to do around the Pad and maybe do some stuff in the Car.  Where's them pictures Big Homie, can't wait to see them, we haven't had alot of new pictures in the tread lately, I'm sure these will make up for it.  *


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 11 2007, 09:23 AM~9202878
> *:0  :wave:  :wave:  :cheesy:
> The Homie TJONES from here in layitlow called me on friday and was telling me that he had 2 76 Grilles i believe, hit him up on PM.
> *


Thanks smurf, I'll call him today and see whats up.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Nov 10 2007, 09:00 PM~9200476
> *MY LIL BRO TOOK PIC OF THIS CLEAN 74 TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


:0 CLEAN .. something like this... i would throw an OG aircraft setup in it. truspokes and 5.20s. fucking badass :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Nov 11 2007, 09:19 AM~9202869
> *
> 
> Tom, shit looks good homie, my raghouse is at about the same stage. I got some 74 light bezels if you need em. I got em before I swapped out the front end. Let me know.
> *


thanks bro...hope to see some new pics of your rag... 
:biggrin:  

just wondering...74 impala or caprice bezels?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Nov 11 2007, 11:35 AM~9203184
> *Thanks smurf, I'll call him today and see whats up.
> *


* What up Big Dog.*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 8 2007, 01:04 AM~9181228
> *:biggrin: well...the operation was a success
> 
> 
> ...


IT CAME OUT NICE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 11 2007, 12:40 PM~9203886
> * What up Big Dog.
> *



 sup smurf.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 11 2007, 01:06 PM~9203966
> *IT CAME OUT NICE !  :thumbsup:
> *



 thanks bro


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...sspagenameZWDVW


:0 gangsta family wagon


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 11 2007, 11:19 AM~9203483
> *thanks bro...hope to see some new pics of your rag...
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


http://i19.tinypic.com/71mya93.jpg
http://i11.tinypic.com/71mya93.jpg

I think they're 74 caprice, shit I cann't remember.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Nov 11 2007, 02:42 PM~9204393
> *http://i19.tinypic.com/71mya93.jpg
> http://i11.tinypic.com/71mya93.jpg
> 
> ...


74 caprice 75 impala..


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 11 2007, 02:51 PM~9204151
> * sup smurf.....
> *


*You work tomorrow? I'll be at the pad if you have time.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 11 2007, 03:36 PM~9204370
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...sspagenameZWDVW
> :0 gangsta family wagon
> *



THAT WOULD BE CRAZY A WAGON ALL DONE UP


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

i have a question for you guru's. would a hood off 74 work on a 72 caprice?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THEY ARE JUST ABOUT THE SAME THE ONLY THING IS THAT THE LOCKING MECANISM IS DIFFERENT ON ONE ITS ON THE HOOD AND ON ANOTHER ITS ON THE CORE SUPPORT THATS THE ONLY DIFF I KNOW OF


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup everyone.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-CAPRIC...sspagenameZWDVW


what is this guy smoking?


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

*Can someone help me out?* _ill e-mail you post__?_


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Nov 12 2007, 04:02 PM~9211320
> *Can someone help me out? I can Homie, but don't know what you need. :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 12 2007, 12:13 PM~9210248
> * sup everyone.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-CAPRIC...sspagenameZWDVW
> ...


 :0 

probably some of the northern cali homergrown...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Nov 12 2007, 10:05 AM~9209114
> *i have a question for you guru's. would a hood off 74 work on a 72 caprice?
> *


I don't think it will Chris.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 12 2007, 08:02 PM~9213777
> *:0
> 
> probably some of the northern cali homergrown...
> *



 ::......... oh how i miss that stuff


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 13 2007, 12:18 AM~9215977
> * ::......... oh how i miss that stuff
> 
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Nov 11 2007, 07:46 AM~9202730
> *whats up fella's anybody interested in seeing my car with the landau gone and the patterns on?
> *


lets see :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 13 2007, 12:18 AM~9215977
> * ::......... oh how i miss that stuff
> 
> *



you should come to B.C


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Nov 13 2007, 12:31 PM~9218352
> *you should come to B.C
> *



i had medicinal all day long had to stop for dot on license  :angry: 


money is always better than ......well.....i keep telling myself that....


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

what other A-arms fit a 75?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 13 2007, 05:42 PM~9220817
> *TTT!
> *


where you been at carnal?


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

what up fellas havent been around for awhile, my boy lac life picked up my blue 76 i had for sale on here and im sure he will get it right  i have a 74 rag being shipped to me from vegas real soon. any pics of rag house 74's on here or maybe a link where i can find some. 


GOOD TO BE ALMOST BACC. THE REALEST TOPIC ON LAYITLOW BY FAR IS THE GLASSHOUSE FEST ALL DAY EVERYDAY   :wave:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 13 2007, 10:30 PM~9222243
> *what up fellas havent been around for awhile, my boy lac life picked up my blue 76 i had for sale on here and im sure he will get it right   i have a 74 rag being shipped to me from vegas real soon. any pics of rag house 74's on here or maybe a link where i can find some.
> GOOD TO BE ALMOST BACC. THE REALEST TOPIC ON LAYITLOW BY FAR IS THE GLASSHOUSE FEST ALL DAY EVERYDAY   :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Nov 13 2007, 08:28 PM~9221745
> *what other A-arms fit a 75?
> *


A shot in the dark but I would put money on the fact that from 72 or 73 to 76 will fit.

I also have been told surburban ones work but I have never seen them on just told.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Nov 13 2007, 07:28 PM~9221745
> *what other A-arms fit a 75?
> *


 I got mine off of a 93 caddillac. Upper used 76 heavy duty balljoint and lower I had to use the 93 Caddy balljoint.















Here is the original upper control arm versus the one I got and reinforced off of the caddy. The old control arm was done here in town @ a "reputable hydraulic" shop. There is a lot of SHADY HACKJOBS here on the West Coast.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm using tiny pics, how do you resize the pics. Also on the pics you can see the partial crapjob that these idiots did on my Glasshouse before I rescued it from the unworthy owner and shitheads that were working on it. Somtimes when I was cleaning up all the "work" they had done to it I wished I had never bought it and instead had went and got a virgin Glasshouse. You live and learn


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Nov 13 2007, 07:28 PM~9221745
> *what other A-arms fit a 75?
> *



i would also like to know this


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Nov 13 2007, 09:33 PM~9222843
> *I'm using tiny pics, how do you resize the pics. Also on the pics you can see the partial crapjob that these idiots did on my Glasshouse before I rescued it from the unworthy owner and shitheads that were working on it. Somtimes when I was cleaning up all the "work" they had done to it I wished I had never bought it and instead had went and got a virgin Glasshouse. You live and learn
> *


who did the work on the car?? let us know,,that way we can keep our fellow riders from going there


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Nov 13 2007, 07:28 PM~9221745
> *what other A-arms fit a 75?
> *


77-95 Impala/Caprice arms will fit perfect, they all use the same upper ball joints too


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest+Nov 13 2007, 08:28 PM~9221745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2, what's Cracken Big Dog :wave: 

Pretty much any fullsize GM upper A-arm will work, 70-90s Caprice, 79-96 Cadillacs, 71-90s impala, 70's Catalina, 70's Monte Carlos, 70s Oldsmobiles, 70s Regals the list goes on. Here mine are off a 90s Caprice.  

<img src=\'http://i17.tinypic.com/6xtyrzq.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 13 2007, 08:28 PM~9222225
> *where you been at carnal?
> *


I've been working alot bro...you know how it is when the holidays come around


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 14 2007, 10:22 AM~9225906
> *X2, what's Cracken Big Dog :wave:
> 
> Pretty much any fullsize GM upper A-arm will work, 70-90s Caprice, 79-96 Cadillacs, 71-90s impala, 70's Catalina, 70's Monte Carlos, 70s Oldsmobiles, 70s Regals the list goes on.  Here mine are off a 90s Caprice.
> *


Whats up dogg :wave: , havent had a chance to chop it up with you in a minute

Mine are also of a 90's Caprice, Smurf put in some work for me at the yard....thanks again carnal


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

*What up G house fam. By far the best fest out there!! Just got me a 75 Impala a few months back. Original owner very dry and a great start! Ive wanted one since I was 13! She's in pieces now. Should be rollin for next summer. Ill post progress pics soon. * :biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Nov 14 2007, 01:31 PM~9226416
> *What up G house fam. By far the best fest out there!! Just got me a 75 Impala a few months back. Original owner very dry and a great start! Ive wanted one since I was 13! She's in pieces now. Should be rollin for next summer. Ill post progress pics soon.    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for the resize Smurf. The upper control arms were reinforced and extended but in a way where I was able to keep it looking original as possible. Just me but I like original, clean, and stock looking custom parts.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Nov 14 2007, 12:31 PM~9226416
> *What up G house fam. By far the best fest out there!! Just got me a 75 Impala a few months back. Original owner very dry and a great start! Ive wanted one since I was 13! She's in pieces now. Should be rollin for next summer. Ill post progress pics soon.    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS LIKE A SOLID START


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Nov 14 2007, 11:31 AM~9226416
> *What up G house fam. By far the best fest out there!! Just got me a 75 Impala a few months back. Original owner very dry and a great start! Ive wanted one since I was 13! She's in pieces now. Should be rollin for next summer. Ill post progress pics soon.    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



cant wait too see more pics of this nice too see anoyther g house in BC  :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 14 2007, 12:21 PM~9226332
> *Whats up dogg  :wave:  , havent had a chance to chop it up with you in a minute
> 
> Mine are also of a 90's Caprice, Smurf put in some work for me at the yard....thanks again carnal
> *


*
No problem Homie. Keep it O.G with a small personal touch is my motto :cheesy:  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Nov 14 2007, 11:52 AM~9226548
> *Thanks for the resize Smurf. The upper control arms were reinforced and extended but in a way where I was able to keep it looking original as possible. Just me but I like original, clean, and stock looking custom parts.
> *


where did you get you arms done at bro...i like that stock look too


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 14 2007, 12:26 PM~9226783
> *
> No problem Homie. Keep it O.G with a small personal touch is my motto :cheesy:
> *


*

x2 *


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Nov 14 2007, 07:31 PM~9226416
> *What up G house fam. By far the best fest out there!! Just got me a 75 Impala a few months back. Original owner very dry and a great start! Ive wanted one since I was 13! She's in pieces now. Should be rollin for next summer. Ill post progress pics soon.    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

any pics of rag-house 74's out there. please post of few


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 14 2007, 04:32 PM~9228620
> *any pics of rag-house 74's out there. please post of few
> *


I BELIEVE THERES PICS OF A WHITE ONE A FEW PAGES BACK


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 14 2007, 12:40 PM~9226888
> *where did you get you arms done at bro...i like that stock look too
> *


My homeboy Marco and I did him @ his pad one afternoon while we were downing a couple of Pacificos. If you look @the sides you can see where I didn't grind down the extension piece also cut the extension where it would follow the contour of the hole where the cylinder slides through :cheesy: The end result is that I didn't have to notch the control arms to keep them from hitting the cylinder and it looks stock.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Nov 14 2007, 07:20 PM~9229417
> *My homeboy Marco and I did him @ his pad one afternoon while we were downing a couple of Pacificos. If you look @the sides you can see where I didn't grind down the extension piece also cut the extension where it would follow the contour of the hole where the cylinder slides through :cheesy:  The end result is that I didn't have to notch the control arms to keep them from hitting the cylinder and it looks stock.
> *


* They look great Homie, a little bit of grinding pays off in the long run.. :thumbsup:  *


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 14 2007, 06:22 PM~9229433
> * They look great Homie, a little bit of grinding pays off in the long run.. :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias compa'







Went and picked up my shiny old metal at my local friendly chrome shop. Little by little I'm getting this Glasshouse done. Si Dios quiere I'll have it done by spring. Its hard to do with all the other responsibilities that I have, that I'm sure that a couple of other you also have. Ex; Shamacos, dogs,mortgage,higher education, daily driver and home maintanence and the list goes on. My respects to all the Lowriders that build High and Show Quality lowriders.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Nov 14 2007, 07:54 PM~9229723
> *Gracias compa'
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0  Bling, Bling.  Aint that the truth :worship:  *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

done found another steal of a deal for any of you homies interested...

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/car/479384116.html


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 14 2007, 08:45 PM~9230492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I likes :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 14 2007, 08:31 PM~9230363
> * :0  :0    Bling, Bling.  Aint that the truth :worship:
> *



:0 dam....bling bling indeed.......i need some bumpers done too..


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 15 2007, 09:40 AM~9232997
> *:0 dam....bling bling indeed.......i need some bumpers done too..
> 
> *


*That makes two of us :biggrin: , i still need to find the Bumper Impact Strips in good condition before i do mine :uh:  *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Nov 14 2007, 06:20 PM~9229417
> *My homeboy Marco and I did him @ his pad one afternoon while we were downing a couple of Pacificos. If you look @the sides you can see where I didn't grind down the extension piece also cut the extension where it would follow the contour of the hole where the cylinder slides through :cheesy:  The end result is that I didn't have to notch the control arms to keep them from hitting the cylinder and it looks stock.
> *


THEY CAME OUT REAL CLEAN BRO....THEY WOULD LOOK REAL NICE CHROMED


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Nov 14 2007, 06:54 PM~9229723
> *Gracias compa'
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: THAT CHROME LOOKS SHARP!

I HEAR YOU MAN....DONT HAVE KIDS, BUT I UNDERSTAND HOW YOU ALWAYS HAVE TO HANDLE PRIORITIES BEFORE ANYTHING ELSE


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

a lil preview i did with photoshop of cource this is with no trim and patterns


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Attn: 75-76 Glasshouse builders.

Send me a complete list of the parts u need to complete your project. We have several body panels and chrome parts in stock. Let me know what you guys need.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: glasshouse fam.. Stay  and keep up the good work on them g house(s).


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 15 2007, 10:34 AM~9233754
> *THEY CAME OUT REAL CLEAN BRO....THEY WOULD LOOK REAL NICE CHROMED
> *


Gracias carnal.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Nov 12 2007, 03:02 PM~9211320
> *Can someone help me out? ill e-mail you post?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pics of phx riders car.....


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Nov 16 2007, 09:27 AM~9240872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Nov 15 2007, 06:29 PM~9236667
> *Attn: 75-76 Glasshouse builders.
> 
> Send me a complete list of the parts u need to complete your project. We have several body panels and chrome parts in stock. Let me know what you guys need.
> *


TTT


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 16 2007, 10:23 AM~9241590
> *:0
> *


*thanks phil! SMURF what up homie? i aint even gonna ask what you think. because the pics are to rough, and dnt do the car any justice at all! but ill keep the updates coming!  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Nov 16 2007, 05:57 PM~9244125
> *thanks phil! SMURF what up homie? i aint even gonna ask what you think. because the pics are to rough, and dnt do the car any justice at all! but ill keep the updates coming!
> *


*No need to Homie, you saw my face expression :0 , It looks Damn good in those small pictures i can just imagine how it'll look once you post bigger pictures :worship: :worship: or in person.*


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Hello G-House friends.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup TopDogg


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey Phil, I've been gone for a little while, too busy at work, but I'll make it a habit to log on more often, to check out the G house topic. 
How's the car coming along?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

So I finally catch the old man in the 76 Caprice Landau in traffic. Bound to hit him up, I follow him.



















Heres the funny part. As he was unloading the wheel chair he gave me the rundown. He said I was the only person that ever guessed the year correctly. He told me his mom bought it brand new and he got it when she died. 
He did let me take a couple pics of him and his wig. He was so old I could barely understand him but he was a super cool old man. :biggrin: 










This thing is beautiful. I told him if he ever wanted to sell it let me know. It was originally purchased from the dealer right here in town. 










Oll original never repainted or anything.


----------



## El Tercero (Nov 1, 2007)

What's the mileage? :0 Nothing like a pristine, unmolested OG car.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2007, 01:53 AM~9246596
> *So I finally catch the old man in the 76 Caprice Landau in traffic. Bound to hit him up, I follow him.
> 
> 
> ...


1 THING OLD PEOPLE KNOW WHAT TO DO SI DRIVE THERE OLD SCHOOL CARS LOL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Tercero_@Nov 17 2007, 01:01 AM~9246630
> *What's the mileage? :0  Nothing like a pristine, unmolested OG car.
> *


He said just under 90k miles, the farthest he ever drove it was to Waco to take his mother to the doctors. :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 17 2007, 01:03 AM~9246647
> *1 THING OLD PEOPLE KNOW WHAT TO DO SI DRIVE THERE OLD SCHOOL CARS LOL
> *


and you know I keep the camera with me at all times because I live by "Pics or it didnt happen" :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2007, 11:53 PM~9246596
> *So I finally catch the old man in the 76 Caprice Landau in traffic. Bound to hit him up, I follow him.
> 
> 
> ...



damn a factory hood ornament never seen that before :0 shoulda got a inside pic of the rear :0 that things mint old guys keepin it real :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Nov 17 2007, 01:14 AM~9246701
> *damn a factory hood ornament never seen that before :0 shoulda got a inside pic of the rear :0  that things mint old guys keepin it real :biggrin:
> *


I thought about that! I wanted to see how the plastic was behind the glasshouse windows but I forgot :uh: I also didnt want to make the old man think I was gonna swipe his car, I was just glad he let me take a few pics but I see him driving around town all the time, just never got to talk to him til today.


----------



## El Tercero (Nov 1, 2007)

Mira el viejo rockin' that OG pachucho pants/ short tie combo. :0 


He knows his estilo is on fire...I bet he got a young thang waitin' at the house. 


We should all hope to make it to his status one day...ridin' clean, on lean, with the fresh ropas y todos. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

^^^ i agree lol.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


FUCKIN' SKIM....THAT IS THE DOPEST SHIT EVER


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 16 2007, 11:25 PM~9246445
> *Hey Phil, I've been gone for a little while, too busy at work, but I'll make it a habit to log on more often, to check out the G house topic.
> How's the car coming along?
> 
> *



COMING ALONG ALRIGHT.... :biggrin: 

 JUST TAKING MY TIME...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Tercero_@Nov 17 2007, 12:40 AM~9246833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at him leaning back todo OG


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

gotta love that wig :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Nov 15 2007, 06:29 PM~9236667
> *Attn: 75-76 Glasshouse builders.
> 
> Send me a complete list of the parts u need to complete your project. We have several body panels and chrome parts in stock. Let me know what you guys need.
> *



TTT


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2007, 01:53 AM~9246596
> *So I finally catch the old man in the 76 Caprice Landau in traffic. Bound to hit him up, I follow him.
> 
> 
> ...



too funny!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

This is my '76 Glasshouse...3 years in the works  






























[/quote]


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

That's clean Delagation76.

Here's mine


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice car TopDogg, check mine out...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> This is my '76 Glasshouse...3 years in the works


[/quote]


theres some nice ass 13's in the rim section for sale thatll go perfect with this car.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

heres the link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=373196


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2007, 07:53 AM~9246596
> *So I finally catch the old man in the 76 Caprice Landau in traffic. Bound to hit him up, I follow him.
> 
> 
> ...




:worship:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> This is my '76 Glasshouse...3 years in the works


[/quote]
factoid! for peeps ..........76 impala =75 caprice clip both roundhead light,76 caprice square lights wrap to the edge tail lights lil chevy knowledge :biggrin: pus thiss dude told me he had a 75 when it was a 76 impala lol didnt think he had the tittle the correct title that is :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Nov 16 2007, 02:52 PM~9243308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 see the difference im sure most house freaks like me knows but theres sum fools that roll these dont know or understand


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

BTW who ever need parts hit me up glass house parts pm me with needs hub caps to 76 noses i got that !


----------



## Klarc (Mar 5, 2002)

Now I know this ain't a G-House, but it was too clean to pass up for the price, and something a lil different. 75 Impala, bought off the Orig owner, was sitting under a tree for 5 years. Brought it home, gave it a good scrubbing, replaced a buncha bulbs, and ran it through emissions. Now I'm workin on the lifts. Got the front suspension back together, workin on the rear today. Should be a good daily dragger. I know I'm not as cool as all yall though cuz i'm not rolling a big back window. :biggrin: 

Looked like a barnacle when I drove it home.

















cleaned up alright


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: a sneek peek of smurfs motor


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klarc_@Nov 18 2007, 11:29 PM~9253792
> *Now I know this ain't a G-House, but it was too clean to pass up for the price, and something a lil different. 75 Impala, bought off the Orig owner, was sitting under a tree for 5 years. Brought it home, gave it a good scrubbing, replaced a buncha bulbs, and ran it through emissions. Now I'm workin on the lifts. Got the front suspension back together, workin on the rear today. Should be a good daily dragger. I know I'm not as cool as all yall though cuz i'm not rolling a big back window.  :biggrin:
> 
> Looked like a barnacle when I drove it home.
> ...


Damn, dont see those often. I wouldnt belived it cleaned up like that from a wash. Maybe buffed if not repainted. Nice chevy though


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 17 2007, 10:30 PM~9251272
> *That's clean Delagation76.
> 
> Here's mine
> ...


hey homie your 76 is clean :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 18 2007, 03:54 PM~9253874
> *:biggrin: a sneek peek of smurfs motor
> 
> 
> ...


* :biggrin: , I still have a long way to go, but hey it's a start, should look even better with the New Valve covers, Air cleaner and the rest of the chrome stuff  , No Show stuff like the rest of the Homies and nothing compared to the Homie Traviesos but should look nice when i pop the hood  , Thanks for coming through and getting all that stuff done on it Homie, really appreciate it, Can't wait till we Finish it and fire it up :cheesy:  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

hahahahahhaha i just saw the pics of the old man.................. hahahahahahahah that was 2 funny but he's rolling hard lol


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: ....for my 74 impala...nos....


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 18 2007, 11:23 PM~9257046
> *:biggrin: ....for my 74 impala...nos....
> 
> 
> ...


   good come up bro!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 18 2007, 02:55 PM~9253877
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ....looks real good, i gotta come by and check it out smurf!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

heres something the Glasshouse fam, i would be nice to see some glasshouses out there, its for a great cause as well


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 19 2007, 10:37 AM~9258731
> *:0 ....looks real good, i gotta come by and check it out smurf!
> *


*
We where all burned out that i didn't even get a clean Shot of the Homie Phils 74, panels came out super straight, this is the only Shot i got of it. Should have more next weekend when we meet up. 

Like i said before My Car is a GLASSHOUSE FEST thing, Billy A.K.A 76GLASSHOUSE - Interior, Tom A.K.A Harborareaphil - Engine, Johny A.K.A Mr.74 trunk Rods :biggrin: , John A.K.A Johndmonster - knowledge and freebies and the list goes on. Thanks Homies.  
*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 19 2007, 09:58 AM~9258827
> *
> Like i said before My Car is a GLASSHOUSE FEST thing, Billy A.K.A 76GLASSHOUSE - Interior, Tom A.K.A Harborareaphil - Engine, Johny A.K.A Mr.74 trunk Rods :biggrin: , John A.K.A Johndmonster - knowledge and freebies and the list goes on. Thanks Homies.
> [/color]
> ...


i gotta give you alot of credit as well dogg...you were a big help at the yard
:thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THATS A KOO 62


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

looks great smurf thats how it always goes "lil just swap this" next thing u know everythings changed lol, motor looks in good shape tho :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 19 2007, 01:21 PM~9259596
> *i gotta give you alot of credit as well dogg...you were a big help at the yard
> :thumbsup:
> *



*Tell me about it Homie :biggrin: , it's all good, should look a lot nicer when we finish it.
Thanks, it was rebuilt about a year and a half ago but never been adjusted right :uh: now it's on the Homie Phils hands :cheesy:  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 19 2007, 04:52 PM~9260895
> *
> Tell me about it Homie :biggrin: , it's all good, should look a lot nicer when we finish it.
> Thanks, it was rebuilt about a year and a half ago but never been adjusted right :uh: now it's on the Homie Phils hands  :cheesy:
> *


simon, i dont work saturday, what time are you guys gonna be out there


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

whats up everyone...selling some 75-76 caprice tail lights...here's the ebay link
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP....cSELL.m315.lVI


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 19 2007, 06:54 PM~9261408
> *simon, i dont work saturday, what time are you guys gonna be out there
> *


*I'll hit you up on Friday Big Dog.  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 20 2007, 10:05 AM~9266074
> *I'll hit you up on Friday Big Dog.
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 20 2007, 11:07 AM~9266093
> *:wave:
> 
> *


*Que onda Dubalin, how's everything.  *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

speaking of tail lights i need the outer trim piece that goes over the lense for a 75 caprice, mines got a farly large dent in it and could use another :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

wut upppp


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

Check it out just had the grill chromed...Three pieces.


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

KING HATER from Roswell NM


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 20 2007, 10:10 AM~9266112
> *Que onda Dubalin, how's everything.   </span>
> *




NOT MUCH BIG HOMIE...BRO IN LAW DROPPED OFF ANOTHER PROJECT FOR ME...MAKE SOME MONEY FOR THE DUBALIN..... :0 

<span style=\'color:blue\'>HOW'S EVERYTHING GOING....


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Nov 21 2007, 07:06 AM~9273031
> *Check it out just had the grill chromed...Three pieces.
> 
> 
> ...




I wounder where he got that chromed cuz its Plastic right ???  Freakin Nice lookin ride :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

NorCal75 on the creep!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Just wanted to wish the family a safe and happy thanksgiving


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 21 2007, 12:58 PM~9274969
> *NorCal75 on the creep!
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE'S THAT FROM?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 21 2007, 12:58 PM~9274969
> *NorCal75 on the creep!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro!


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 21 2007, 01:57 PM~9275922
> *Just wanted to wish the family a safe and happy thanksgiving
> *



2xx :wave:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn yall beat me to it..... X3


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Nov 21 2007, 02:57 PM~9275922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracis loco..


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HAVE A GOOD THANKSGIVING GUYS....I WON'T BE UP IN THIS BIOTCH TILL FRIDAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

happy thanksgiving yall


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

HAPPY TURKEY AND BEER DAY TO ALL YOU RAG AND G-HOUSE RYDERS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING DAY TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE HOMIES 


just think.... if the pilgrams and indians had roasted a cat for the first thanksgiving... we'd be eating pussy today :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 22 2007, 12:09 PM~9282686
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING DAY TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE HOMIES
> just think.... if the pilgrams and indians had roasted a cat for the first thanksgiving... we'd be eating pussy today  :biggrin:
> 
> *


WTF :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 22 2007, 01:12 PM~9282707
> *WTF :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



gobble gobble my homie....pussy is kosher right


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

hope everyones fat dumb and ahppy after yesterdays meal... or should i say meanls


----------



## ryder (Jul 29, 2007)

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q282/st.../Picture181.jpg[/IMG]et.com/albums/q







282/strellitazul







/Picthttp://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q282/strellitazul/Picture180.jpg[/IMG]ure180.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ryder (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryder_@Nov 23 2007, 09:59 PM~9291729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


come on doggie,, thats not a glasshouse.


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

MODERN TIMES
EL PASO TX


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 24 2007, 04:13 PM~9295412
> *TTT
> *



TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 23 2007, 10:02 AM~9287337
> *TTT
> *


happy birthday carnal! dont drink too much!! :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryder_@Nov 23 2007, 08:59 PM~9291729
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys need a lil advice... ok im tryin to figure out aprox how much this car would be worth its a 73 caprice 2 door, been sitting negleticed since 97 with a tarp over it, i took a look under it seems to be ok just rusty, i know this is the wrong thread but i figure i would get the best advice what do you think this things worth?


----------



## BigChill509 (Feb 22, 2004)

I'M IN DYIN NEED OF A GRILLE OF MY 76 IMPALA....


----------



## BigChill509 (Feb 22, 2004)

I ALSO NEED THE PLASTIC PIECE THAT GOES UNDER THE CHROME OF THE LANDAU TOP


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
MODERN TIMES 
REPPIN THE 915 !!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigChill509_@Nov 25 2007, 08:36 PM~9303542
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i have that, i dunno if its the style you want but its metal wth a sorta design in it, let me know if your interested an ill drop u a pic :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Nov 25 2007, 07:06 PM~9302706
> *hey guys need a lil advice... ok im tryin to figure out aprox how much this car would be worth its a 73 caprice 2 door, been sitting negleticed since 97 with a tarp over it, i took a look under it seems to be ok just rusty, i know this is the wrong thread but i figure i would get the best advice what do you think this things worth?
> *


no more than 1k.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 24 2007, 07:18 PM~9296546
> *happy birthday carnal! dont drink too much!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks dogg, didn't get all fucked up but had a nice buzz going on saturday night :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: almost prepped....


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 26 2007, 10:15 AM~9307263
> *:biggrin: almost prepped....
> 
> 
> ...


looking good! 
are you keeping it black?  :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 26 2007, 11:34 AM~9307739
> *looking good!
> are you keeping it black?    :thumbsup:
> *




:nicoderm: of course.... :biggrin: ...well it'll be black primered for awhile ..til i block it out and get it ready to paint...


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Anynody know where to get the front grills re-chromed or who does them ?????


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Nov 21 2007, 08:06 AM~9273031
> *Check it out just had the grill chromed...Three pieces.
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Nov 15 2007, 06:29 PM~9236667
> *Attn: 75-76 Glasshouse builders.
> 
> Send me a complete list of the parts u need to complete your project. chrome parts in stock. Let me know what you guys need.
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Nov 15 2007, 06:29 PM~9236667
> *Attn: 75-76 Glasshouse builders.
> 
> Send me a complete list of the parts u need to complete your project. We have several body panels and chrome parts in stock. Let me know what you guys need.
> *


YOU GOT SIDE TRIM FOR A 76 IMPALA?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

what up fellas, i have a 74 convertible, when the top goes down it doesnt come back up unless you tap on the regulator or at least i think its called that, it has three wire connections and is located behind the rear seat and left of the convert motor. does anyone know where i can find a new one at or does anyone have one.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

just google search scissor tops and the sites that come up will have what you need and more


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 28 2007, 05:06 AM~9322682
> *just google search scissor tops and the sites that come up will have what you need and more
> *


thanks, hey isnt your ride in a issue of lrm. if so nice ride


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 28 2007, 04:02 AM~9322504
> *what up fellas, i have a 74 convertible, when the top goes down it doesnt come back up unless you tap on the regulator or at least i think its called that, it has three wire connections and is located behind the rear seat and left of the convert motor. does anyone know where i can find a new one at  or does anyone have one.
> *


did you finally sell the linc? congrats on the rag!!!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

what's up glasshouse homies...got some more caprice parts
71-76
here's a link to one of the auctions it's the bumper grill inserts...check out my other auctions too got alot of stuff that needs a new home. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP....cSELL.m315.lVI


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 28 2007, 02:02 AM~9322504
> *what up fellas, i have a 74 convertible, when the top goes down it doesnt come back up unless you tap on the regulator or at least i think its called that, it has three wire connections and is located behind the rear seat and left of the convert motor. does anyone know where i can find a new one at  or does anyone have one.
> *


Click the link, the part you need is listed.
 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-1975-C...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 28 2007, 03:29 PM~9326073
> *Click the  link, the part you need is listed.
> 
> 
> ...


hey topdogg how have u been!!! hows the raghouse coming?


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 28 2007, 02:57 PM~9325121
> *did you finally sell the linc? congrats on the rag!!!!
> *


hell no but it should be sold soon to my homie you met out there cuzz his 63 got wrecked so hes going to buy the lincoln. I think ill pay pal you some dough for a torque converter and when the lincoln sells i can afford to send everything. shipping prices suck. 

damn now i wish i had some of those chrome parts from the glass house for my rag. lol :biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 28 2007, 05:29 PM~9326073
> *Click the  link, the part you need is listed.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Topp you allways come through.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 28 2007, 03:30 PM~9326080
> *hey topdogg how have u been!!! hows the raghouse coming?
> *


Hey 6 Tre, and Sed Loc:
It's getting there:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 28 2007, 04:57 PM~9326631
> *Hey 6 Tre, and Sed Loc:
> It's getting there:
> 
> ...


man that paint looks badass...u barely get the stripes and silver leaf done or was it already like that? still looks really really good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 28 2007, 06:57 PM~9326631
> *Hey 6 Tre, and Sed Loc:
> It's getting there:
> 
> ...


my screen saver and inspiration :cool:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

TTT FOR ONE BADASS TOPIC, LONG LIVE


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Attn: 75-76 Glasshouse builders.

Send me a complete list of the parts u need to complete your project. chrome parts in stock. Let me know what you guys need.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 28 2007, 06:42 PM~9326533
> *hell no but it should be sold soon to my homie you met out there cuzz his 63 got wrecked so hes going to buy the lincoln.  I think ill pay pal you some dough for a torque converter and when the lincoln sells i can afford to send everything. shipping prices suck.
> 
> damn now i wish i had some of those chrome parts from the glass  house for my rag. lol :biggrin:
> *


no problem, PM me when you need the info. I moved too so when you go to ship that stuff let me know and I can give you my new address


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 28 2007, 07:53 PM~9327016
> *no problem, PM me when you need the info. I moved too so when you go to ship that stuff let me know and I can give you my new address
> *


do you have pay pal?


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

well fellas i got my her back from a family member, i sold her in 2004 when i left las vegas to move to NC. I guess what they say is true, let her go and she doesn't come back she was never yours, but if shes does comes back she was meant to be. I guess she'll never leave me again. 

These are a few pics, the interior and the top was done in Las Vegas, and my next step is to get some body work done and throw some fresh paint on her.


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 28 2007, 08:11 PM~9327176
> *do you have pay pal?
> *


yea I will PM you the account. the rag looks nice homie


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 28 2007, 08:30 PM~9327309
> *yea I will PM you the account. the rag looks nice homie
> *


THANKS, SHES DUSTY THOUGH, NEDD TO WASH THAT LAS VEGAS DIRT OFF OF HER :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 28 2007, 08:21 PM~9327241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM GLAD TO SEE ITS FINALLY HERE, I KNOW YOU HAVE BEEN WANTING THAT CAR BACK FOR A LONG TIME.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 28 2007, 06:57 PM~9326631
> *Hey 6 Tre, and Sed Loc:
> It's getting there:
> 
> ...


WHATS UP BROTHER ALBERT


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 28 2007, 07:21 PM~9327241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie that looks almost exactly like mine.. NICCCEE...im bout to get me a blue top.. where u get yours? what material is it? how much? holla at me


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 28 2007, 06:42 PM~9327433
> *WHATS UP BROTHER ALBERT
> *


Hey Jason, how's it going? I hope all is well with your health, and that God brings you nothing but success for 2008. It's been busy at work, for me, so I apologize for not calling. This part of the year brings happiness to many people but unfortunately, I get to see the tragic events while at work.
Be safe, and call a Brotha some time.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

im tearing apart my 74 rag and i have a 96caprice rear end (3 inches shorter) for it and i would like to know if there will be any problems ( rubbing,hitting frame etc) 3 wheeling? my homie has 78 caprice rear end and has no problems but i want the disc brake goodness like Dirty Sanchez is puttin down. the 78 caprice rear end i believe isnt as short as the 96caprice rear.  can y'all help a fellow chevy rider out?!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

tremclad hibernation mode


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

homies is a 4 door frame same as a 2 door????


looks like a might have a new project on my hands


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Nov 28 2007, 08:42 PM~9327444
> *damn homie that looks almost exactly like mine.. NICCCEE...im bout to get me a blue top.. where u get yours? what material is it? how much? holla at me
> *


The top was $ 1000.00 in las vegas, and its cloth.


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

good morning fellas :biggrin: 


does anyone by chance have some nice chrome pieces for sale for my 74 rag


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 28 2007, 09:30 PM~9327685
> *Hey Jason, how's it going?  I hope all is well with your health, and that God brings you nothing but success for 2008.  It's been busy at work, for me, so I apologize for not calling. This part of the year brings happiness to many people but unfortunately, I get to see the tragic events while at work.
> Be safe, and call a Brotha some time.
> 
> ...


DOES THE CAR LAY FRAME?? :0 NICE RIDE JEFE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 29 2007, 08:23 AM~9330240
> *good morning fellas :biggrin:
> does anyone by chance have some nice chrome pieces for sale for my 74 rag
> *


WHAT KIND OF CHROME PIECES, I HAVE THE SIDE MOLDINGS, NOT SURE HOW WHICH ONES AND I ALSO HAVE A SET OF SKIRTS W/ THE MOLDING


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Nov 27 2007, 10:53 PM~9321039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :cheesy: 
This one is hands down one of the baddest Hard tops out there right now :worship: :worship: *


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 29 2007, 12:10 PM~9330934
> *WHAT KIND OF CHROME PIECES, I HAVE THE SIDE MOLDINGS, NOT SURE HOW WHICH ONES AND I ALSO HAVE A SET OF SKIRTS W/ THE MOLDING
> *


DO YOU HAVE SOME PICS OF THE SIDE MOULDINGS, BUT ALSO I WAS LOOKING FOR CHROME HOOD HINGES,LATCH,LICENSE PLATE HOLDER ETC. WE REALLY DONT HAVE TOO MANY RESOURCES TO GET CHROME WORK DONE IN NC. IM EVEN LOOKING FOR CHROME SUSPENSION PARTS.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Nov 28 2007, 10:44 PM~9327774
> *im tearing apart my 74 rag and i have a 96caprice rear end (3 inches shorter) for it and i would like to know if there will be any problems ( rubbing,hitting frame etc) 3 wheeling?  my homie has 78 caprice rear end and has no problems but i want the disc brake goodness like Dirty Sanchez is puttin down. the 78 caprice rear end i believe isnt as short as the 96caprice rear.  can y'all help a fellow chevy rider out?!
> *



*The only thing about those is that you won't be able to Run 13x7s with out grinding the calipers and using spacers. The other thing is that even when you run 14x7s you will need to use 2 spacers on each side to clear the calipers and once you do that you will need longer wheel studs, at the end those 3 inches (1.5 inch on each side) will become about 1/2" to 3/4" between the wheel and the skirt. Just my 2.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa+Nov 28 2007, 10:44 PM~9327774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AM THINKING OF A SET OF 13's FOR SHOWING....JUST A THOUGHT. I HAVE A SET OF 13's THAT I AM GONNA DO SOME TESTING OUT TO SEE HOW IT CAN BE DONE WITH THE DISC WITHOUT GRINDING CHROME CALIPERS OR HAVING A TON OF SPACERS ON IT. 

FROM MY TOPIC ON THE STUDS........HOOKED TO GLASS I AIN'T FORGOT ABOUT YOU! AND WHATS UP EVERYONE. TO MY CALI BROS I WILL BE OUT FOR NEW YEARS IN L.A.........I'LL GET A PIC NEXT TO SMURF'S RIDE!  








SINCE I AM RUNNING SPACERS IN THE REAR FOR THE CALIPERS. I DECIDED TO GET LONGER WHEEL STUDS.









ALL 10 (REAR ONLY, FOR NOW.)









LOOKS GOOD ON THEM SHAFTS.









CAN YOU TELL A DIFFERENCE?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 29 2007, 10:23 AM~9331034
> *DO YOU HAVE SOME PICS OF THE SIDE MOULDINGS, BUT ALSO I WAS LOOKING FOR CHROME HOOD HINGES,LATCH,LICENSE PLATE HOLDER ETC. WE REALLY DONT HAVE TOO MANY RESOURCES TO GET CHROME WORK DONE IN NC. IM EVEN LOOKING FOR CHROME SUSPENSION PARTS.
> *


ILL TAKE SOME PICS OF THE SIDE MOLDINGS THIS WEEKEND


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 29 2007, 01:45 PM~9331693
> *ILL TAKE SOME PICS OF THE SIDE MOLDINGS THIS WEEKEND
> *


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 29 2007, 11:20 AM~9331009
> * :cheesy:
> This one is hands down one of the baddest Hard tops out there right now :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks bro it feels good to hear that from one of my Glasshouse brothers


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Nov 28 2007, 06:08 PM~9326706
> *Attn: 75-76 Glasshouse builders.
> 
> Send me a complete list of the parts u need to complete your project. chrome parts in stock. Let me know what you guys need.
> *


TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Nov 29 2007, 02:35 PM~9332752
> *Thanks bro it feels good to hear that from one of my Glasshouse brothers
> *


*It's just my Honest Opinion Homie, every time i see a picture of it I'm like "Damnnn that thing is clean" , the way you did the Rims everything just flows nicely   Did you ever change the license plate with the forbidden word? :biggrin: *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+Nov 28 2007, 11:33 PM~9328223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good old pic of a GlassHouse thought I would bring it over


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 29 2007, 02:54 PM~9332933
> *
> thanks bro, I did change the licence plate, got a classic car plate for older vehicles in AZ .
> 
> damm dude ur ride is sick, i like the way u built that 76, got me even thinking about spraying my 75 conv white too. what I like the most about ur car is the front end with the rubber bumper painted the same body color :thumbsup:, to bad I can't find a set of those rubbers for my conv.</span>*


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Nov 29 2007, 05:21 PM~9334240
> *<span style='color:blue'>
> Thanks Homie it's white with a Platinum pearl, can't really see it in none of the pictures :uh: , ooh well :biggrin: . Your car has been a Huge inspiration for me Homie, i Love the way everything just flows together, interior, trunk, rims the whole 9 :cheesy:
> 
> ...


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Nov 29 2007, 05:14 PM~9334160
> *From all of them I have seen ripped down I am sure they are the same.The wagons have a longer frame and of course rear leaf's.
> Good old pic of a GlassHouse thought I would bring it over
> *



 :thumbsup: *I love to see those Old school patterns*


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 28 2007, 09:30 PM~9327685
> *Hey Jason, how's it going?  I hope all is well with your health, and that God brings you nothing but success for 2008.  It's been busy at work, for me, so I apologize for not calling. This part of the year brings happiness to many people but unfortunately, I get to see the tragic events while at work.
> Be safe, and call a Brotha some time.
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!ALBERT ITS LOOKN GOOD..
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 29 2007, 09:26 AM~9331059
> *
> The only thing about those is that you won't be able to Run 13x7s with out grinding the calipers and using spacers. The other thing is that even when you run 14x7s you will need to use 2 spacers on each side to clear the calipers and once you do that you will need longer wheel studs, at the end those 3 inches (1.5 inch on each side) will become about 1/2" to 3/4" between the wheel and the skirt. Just my 2.
> *


 thanks smurf...im gonna go back to my roots with 13's with the rag and AS LONG AS I CAN GET THE SKIRTS ON THATS ALL THAT MATTERS!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks dirty mcgirty for the info too homie


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 28 2007, 11:30 PM~9327685
> *Hey Jason, how's it going?  I hope all is well with your health, and that God brings you nothing but success for 2008.  It's been busy at work, for me, so I apologize for not calling. This part of the year brings happiness to many people but unfortunately, I get to see the tragic events while at work.
> Be safe, and call a Brotha some time.
> 
> ...


Ohh man. I can only imagine between the stress (that can turn into violence) can be a bitch, seeing people fight this time of year is SAD.


and the amount of people out there stealing shit, breaking into houses to steal shit, etc. I was watching the news the other day (well, i watch the news ALL THE TIME, but anyway) they were talking about how to prevent getting your car broken into while your Christmas shopping. People who leave bags of items in their car get their stuff stolen ALL THE TIME, its sad to think of, I can see what you mean.



I will call you something soon, take care, and BE SAFE AT WORK.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 29 2007, 12:23 PM~9331034
> *DO YOU HAVE SOME PICS OF THE SIDE MOULDINGS, BUT ALSO I WAS LOOKING FOR CHROME HOOD HINGES,LATCH,LICENSE PLATE HOLDER ETC. WE REALLY DONT HAVE TOO MANY RESOURCES TO GET CHROME WORK DONE IN NC. IM EVEN LOOKING FOR CHROME SUSPENSION PARTS.
> *


Sed, I got some NOS hood hinges. I dont really want to part with them, but I will.


We can send them to Advance Plating (which is one of the best there is). Im probably going to send your hydraulic parts there to get chromed anyway. They are in Nashville. There one of the best there is, Advanced in TN and Sherms in CA are at the top of the charts, both of them have done the chrome for Riddler winners, and some of the highest end cars ever built.


Let me know, call me.


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 30 2007, 01:57 AM~9337909
> *Sed, I got some NOS hood hinges. I dont really want to part with them, but I will.
> We can send them to Advance Plating (which is one of the best there is). Im probably going to send your hydraulic parts there to get chromed anyway. They are in Nashville. There one of the best there is, Advanced in TN and Sherms in CA are at the top of the charts, both of them have done the chrome for Riddler winners, and some of the highest end cars ever built.
> Let me know, call me.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

GOOD FRIDAY GLASSHOUSE RYDERS


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

*Good morning everyone*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:angry: fuck...its pouring down rain right now.....


was trying to get my car primered by saturday.... :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X60sFgUtROE

SOMEONES GLASSHOUSE COMES OUT AT THE END OF THIS VID


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 30 2007, 01:00 PM~9340755
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X60sFgUtROE
> 
> SOMEONES GLASSHOUSE COMES OUT AT THE END OF THIS VID
> *


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

A FEW MORE SHOTS BEFORE SHE GOES UNDER A MAKEOVER


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 30 2007, 02:48 PM~9341873
> *A FEW MORE SHOTS BEFORE SHE GOES UNDER A MAKEOVER
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN BRO...MAKE OVER? WHATS THE PLANS FOR THIS ALEADY CLEAN BAD BOY...


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 30 2007, 04:51 PM~9341900
> *DAMN BRO...MAKE OVER? WHATS THE PLANS FOR THIS ALEADY CLEAN BAD BOY...
> *


 THE PLAN IS TO DO SOME VERY MINOR BODY WORK, SPRAY HER WHITE AGAIN WITH A BLUE PEARL, CHANGE OUT THE RIMS AND TIRES, AND ROLL HER CLEAN AND STOCK FOR THE NEW YEAR. AFTER THAT THROUGH THE YEAR ILL BE GETTING EVERYTHING TOGETHER I WANT CHROMED AND PUT IT TO THE SIDE, HOOK UP WITH MY BOY TATOO-76 AND PUT TOGETHER A PLAN FOR THE HYDRO'S, GET THE FRAME AND SUSPENSION TIGHT, AND LAST THROW A MEAN BLUE CANDY ON HER WITH A LITTLE SOMETHING ADDED TO IT SO SHE CAN STAND OUT. OH YEA AND GET ALL THE ADVISE AND KNOWLEDGE I CAN FROM ALL THE RAG AND G-HOUSE RYDERS ON THIS TOPIC.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 30 2007, 12:03 PM~9340330
> *:angry: fuck...its pouring down rain right now.....
> was trying to get my car primered by saturday.... :dunno:
> *


*Tell me about it the Freeways are a mess. When are we finishing mine Dog? I can't even move it now, unless i push it  . Let me know what's the plan, thanks.  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 30 2007, 03:12 PM~9342056
> *THE PLAN IS TO DO SOME VERY MINOR BODY WORK, SPRAY HER WHITE AGAIN WITH A BLUE PEARL, CHANGE OUT THE RIMS AND TIRES, AND ROLL HER CLEAN AND STOCK FOR THE NEW YEAR. AFTER THAT THROUGH THE YEAR ILL BE GETTING EVERYTHING TOGETHER I WANT CHROMED AND PUT IT TO THE SIDE, HOOK UP WITH MY BOY TATOO-76 AND PUT TOGETHER A PLAN FOR THE HYDRO'S,  GET THE FRAME AND SUSPENSION TIGHT, AND LAST THROW A MEAN BLUE CANDY ON HER WITH A LITTLE SOMETHING ADDED TO IT SO SHE CAN STAND OUT.  OH YEA AND GET ALL THE ADVISE AND KNOWLEDGE I CAN FROM ALL THE RAG AND G-HOUSE RYDERS ON THIS TOPIC.
> *


DAMN...... <---MY ACTUALL REACTION AND IN A VERY GOOD WAY



:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 30 2007, 03:15 PM~9342082
> *Tell me about it the Freeways are a mess. When are we finishing mine Dog? I can't even move it now, unless i push it  . Let me know what's the plan, thanks.  </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>SHIT THINGS AT WORK IS A MESS...AREA BY MY PUMPS ARE ALL FLOODED AND SHIT...


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 30 2007, 05:28 PM~9342163
> *DAMN......          <---MY ACTUALL REACTION AND IN A VERY GOOD WAY
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 30 2007, 04:29 PM~9342170
> *SHIT THINGS AT WORK IS A MESS...AREA BY MY PUMPS ARE ALL FLOODED AND SHIT...
> *


*That's crazy Homie, stay safe out there and the same goes to all the Glasshouse Fest Homies, specially the Homies in L.A, Rain brings out the lame ass drivers in our area, so just be a little careful out on the roads today, remember it's not how fast we get Home but that we get Home to our Families safe.  *


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 30 2007, 05:44 PM~9342266
> *That's crazy Homie, stay safe out there and the same goes to all the Glasshouse Fest Homies, specially the Homies in L.A, Rain brings out the lame ass drivers in our area, so just be a little careful out on the roads today, remember it's not how fast we get Home but that we get Home to our Families safe.
> *


NO DOUBT, BE SAFE 2


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 30 2007, 04:44 PM~9342266
> *That's crazy Homie, stay safe out there and the same goes to all the Glasshouse Fest Homies, specially the Homies in L.A, Rain brings out the lame ass drivers in our area, so just be a little careful out on the roads today, remember it's not how fast we get Home but that we get Home to our Families safe.
> *



i remember last year when i was out in Cali, it started rainin and people was driving like if it had snowed or sumin.. Yall be safe tho.. yo smurf i got my carb now i just need the intake.. wasup, any word from ur boy?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 30 2007, 03:44 PM~9342266
> *That's crazy Homie, stay safe out there and the same goes to all the Glasshouse Fest Homies, specially the Homies in L.A, Rain brings out the lame ass drivers in our area, so just be a little careful out on the roads today, remember it's not how fast we get Home but that we get Home to our Families safe.  </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>THANKS BRO YOU DO THE SAME....

YEAH PLACE GET FLOODED CUZ OF IT'S LOCATION...ALL THE RAIN WATER GOES THIS WAY...


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 30 2007, 02:44 PM~9342266
> *That's crazy Homie, stay safe out there and the same goes to all the Glasshouse Fest Homies, specially the Homies in L.A, Rain brings out the lame ass drivers in our area, so just be a little careful out on the roads today, remember it's not how fast we get Home but that we get Home to our Families safe.
> *


2x that


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 30 2007, 03:15 PM~9342082
> * When are we finishing mine Dog? I can't even move it now, unless i push it  . Let me know what's the plan, thanks.
> *



 ...... sorry for holding you up bro....i took this whole week off to finish my 74' ..... and the dam rain screwed up my plans of being done by saturday.... now im stuck with my daily car all apart waiting for the sun.... 

 

good thing is that we got the major stuff done on your motor already.... now it just fine tuning the adjustments of the steel braided cables and putting the dist back in timing... (which will still take a day)....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 30 2007, 09:46 PM~9344911
> * ...... sorry for holding you up bro....i took this whole week off to finish my 74' ..... and the dam rain screwed up my plans of being done by saturday.... now im stuck with my daily car all apart waiting for the sun....
> 
> 
> ...


*Good looking out Homie, sorry to hear about that, i know that's your daily and you really need it so i'm not really tripping just let me know as soon as you get a chance to work on mine   *


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

SOME PICS OF THE RAG, WORKING ON IT SLOWLY..


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: Super Tight from the BIG M in Roswell, NM.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT .......page 3 again..... wheres everyone at??????


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone got any good pics of the all black on that was indoors at the Super Show?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: weekend hustle


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 30 2007, 01:37 PM~9341414
> *
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 1 2007, 10:35 PM~9351477
> *TTT .......page 3 again..... wheres everyone at??????
> 
> *


Tom

:wave:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Dec 2 2007, 01:14 PM~9354565
> *
> *


sup sed?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

i finally got my dash board off and my door panels off. now its time to piant!














and the paper spaeker.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

heres the interior paint.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Dec 2 2007, 02:59 PM~9355625
> *i finally got my dash board off and my door panels off. now its time to piant!
> *


are you gonna paint the lower door panels with that? mine needto be refinished. any tips homies??


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Dec 2 2007, 03:06 PM~9355665
> *are you gonna paint the lower door panels with that? mine needto be refinished. any tips homies??
> *



theres paint you can buy, that you get mixed up its dupoint i believe, realy easy just prep and spray :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Dec 2 2007, 03:06 PM~9355665
> *are you gonna paint the lower door panels with that? mine needto be refinished. any tips homies??
> *


 im painting everything, my door panels, my back panels, i got a dash cap from impala bobs and im gona piant it the same color as my panels, im also painting everything thats medium saddle to the same color as my panels, my carpet is the same color to buckskin. my seats are buck skin too, and my head liner. hers my back panels there pretty faded.





















and heres the inside.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Dec 2 2007, 03:06 PM~9355665
> *are you gonna paint the lower door panels with that? mine needto be refinished. any tips homies??
> *


 when i bought my interior paint the guy told me to clean the panels with a little bit of soap and water then bulldog it so it could stick better and then paint. and then some of my homies told me to sand the panels and to paint it, not to bulldog it. so i dont know what to do???


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

this is the paint i bought.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i just clean everything good with laquer thinner. make sure everythings real clean. and then paint.
my plastic on my door panels are very fragile, so its chipping. not the paint but the actual panel.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HEY GUYS...I KNOW I DON'T OWN A G-HOUSE BUT MY 72 BUICK IS VERY SIMILAR TO A 71-73 CHEVY...SO I'VE GOTTEN ALOT OF INFO FROM HERE.... :biggrin: 

WOULD A COLOR BAR BE OK FOR MY 72....DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THAT WAS AN ACTUAL ACCESSORY BACK THEN OR WHAT.... :dunno:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 3 2007, 12:30 PM~9362683
> *HEY GUYS...I KNOW I DON'T OWN A G-HOUSE BUT MY 72 BUICK IS VERY SIMILAR TO A 71-73 CHEVY...SO I'VE GOTTEN ALOT OF INFO FROM HERE.... :biggrin:
> 
> WOULD A COLOR BAR BE OK FOR MY 72....DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THAT WAS AN ACTUAL ACCESSORY BACK THEN OR WHAT....  :dunno:
> *


*It's really an individual choice, these Cars didn't come with them, but some of the Homies are adding them to their cars, which really comes down to "to each his own"  .  *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i like my color bar. speacially at night bumping some grapevine, can i or supernatural thing...etc(too many to name) damn even some sugafree and some kokane and wc :biggrin:
its a trip when some one is riding that never seen one. the whole time they sit there looking at it as if they were watching tv... lol
if you likethe color bar, you can put them in whatever you want. my .02

if your building an era correct museum car... well thats different.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

im gonna list some NOS Glasshouse parts on ebay today, if anyone is interested, let me know. DISCOUNT for the Glasshouse topic regulars. :biggrin: 




Left wiper arm, ANCO



















Left wiper arm, GM



















Right wiper arm, GM



















Wiper transmissions 




























Column shift lever










Cruise switch/turn signal lever


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 3 2007, 12:02 PM~9362881
> *It's really an individual choice, these Cars didn't come with them, but some of the Homies are adding them to their cars, which really comes down to "to each his own"  .  </span>
> *




THANKS BRO I JUST REALLY LIKE THEM....




> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 3 2007, 12:16 PM~9362974
> *i like my color bar. speacially at night bumping some grapevine, can i or supernatural thing...etc(too many to name) damn even some sugafree and some kokane and wc :biggrin:
> its a trip when some one is riding that never seen one. the whole time they sit there looking at it as if they were watching tv... lol
> if you likethe color bar, you can put them in whatever you want. my .02
> ...


<span style=\'color:blue\'>NAW IT WON'T BE NO ERRA CORRECT MESEUM CAR...I WAS JUST TRYING TO GET MORE INFO ON THE COLOR BAR...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 3 2007, 02:45 PM~9363186
> *THANKS BRO I JUST REALLY LIKE THEM....
> NAW IT WON'T BE NO ERRA CORRECT MESEUM CAR...I WAS JUST TRYING TO GET MORE INFO ON THE COLOR BAR...
> *


color bars were pretty much a 60's thing.



but, the fact that we live in a free country, pretty much means your free to do what you like. personally, i would NEVER install a color bar in anything past like 67, but that doesnt mean someone else doesnt feel differently.


i just feel that accessories should be left in their correct era. but again, that is my OPINION.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

.... i guess during christmas time you could that festive color ..... but no thanks


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Dec 2 2007, 04:56 PM~9356219
> *when i bought my interior paint the guy told me to clean the panels with a little bit of soap and water then bulldog it so it could stick better and then paint. and then some of my homies told me to sand the panels and to paint it, not to bulldog it. so i dont know what to do???
> *



what i did with mine was give them a light sand, spray em with adhesion promoter... i primed mine but i think that was a wasted step, then spray em up iv had no chipping so far :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 3 2007, 02:54 PM~9363262
> *.... i guess during christmas time you could that festive color ..... but no thanks
> 
> *


ho ho ho


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Dec 3 2007, 12:13 PM~9363406
> *what i did with mine was give them a light sand, spray em with adhesion promoter... i primed mine but i think that was a wasted step, then spray em up iv had no chipping so far :biggrin:
> *


my plastics are brittle.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 3 2007, 03:17 PM~9363457
> *my plastics are brittle.
> *


they were supposed to be reproducing the lower door panel plastic.



i sent them GOOD samples a couple of years back, they approve them and were going to start producing them.


(same company that manufacturers the dash top covers)


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ive been noticing, everyones arm rest are smaller than mine. did certain models come with the shorter arm rest or what? which ones?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Dec 3 2007, 12:53 PM~9363249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 3 2007, 12:27 PM~9363527
> *ive been noticing, everyones arm rest are smaller than mine.  did certain models come with the shorter arm rest or what? which ones?
> *


WELL MY 72 CAPRICE & 73 IMPALA HAD SMALL ARM REST BUT MY 73 CAPRICE & 76 CAPRICE HAVE LONG ARM REST SO IM THINKING 71-EARLY73 SMALL ARMREST,LATE 73-76 LONG ARMREST


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 3 2007, 03:27 PM~9363527
> *ive been noticing, everyones arm rest are smaller than mine.  did certain models come with the shorter arm rest or what? which ones?
> *


hmmmmmmmmm


good question. is yours caprice or an impala?




this is what my originals looked like in my 76 Impala










here is a pic of my homies 76 Caprice...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

mines a caprice


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the impala one looks a little more stylish...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 3 2007, 08:01 PM~9365666
> *the impala one looks a little more stylish...
> *


i liked the original door panels (too bad im not going to use them anymore).


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Nov 28 2007, 06:08 PM~9326706
> *Attn: 75-76 Glasshouse builders.
> 
> Send me a complete list of the parts u need to complete your project. chrome parts in stock. Let me know what you guys need.
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 3 2007, 01:22 PM~9363495
> *they were supposed to be reproducing the lower door panel plastic.
> i sent them GOOD samples a couple of years back, they approve them and were going to start producing them.
> (same company that manufacturers the dash top covers)
> *


 so what happend? are they gona make them and put them out for sale????


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

GROUPIE LUV</span>


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Dec 3 2007, 11:39 PM~9368275
> *GROUPIE LUV</span>
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 30 2007, 02:48 PM~9341873
> *A FEW MORE SHOTS BEFORE SHE GOES UNDER A MAKEOVER
> 
> 
> ...



That fucker is nice!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Dec 3 2007, 08:04 PM~9366617
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *



7 members are celebrating their birthday today
*walt customs(27), *sugafree(27), blznss(22), B.I.G. Sergio(25), cre8nhavoc(30), Nala26(24), juangotti(20)



HAPPY B-DAY BRO.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Dec 3 2007, 11:44 PM~9367746
> *so what happend? are they gona make them and put them out for sale????
> *


yes. at least the ones for the Impala anyway. (74-76)


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 4 2007, 03:23 AM~9369618
> *7 members are celebrating their birthday today
> walt customs(27), sugafree(27), blznss(22), B.I.G. Sergio(25), cre8nhavoc(30), Nala26(24), juangotti(20)
> HAPPY B-DAY BRO.... :biggrin:
> *


THANKS GUYS 
:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry9371974




:biggrin: ....here can we all school this guy.....


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Dec 4 2007, 01:37 AM~9368786
> *That fucker is nice!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 4 2007, 03:52 PM~9371987
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry9371974
> :biggrin: ....here can we all school this guy.....
> *


i
g
n
o
r
a
n
t
!
!
!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

dam i bet he feels stupid now! a 79 glasshouse, what the fuck is he thinking.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 4 2007, 02:52 PM~9371987
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry9371974
> :biggrin: ....here can we all school this guy.....
> *


*Done deal.  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wave: GOOD MORNING GUYS...LOL WELL FOR ME SINCE I'M WORKING NIGHT SHIFTS... :biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 4 2007, 05:52 PM~9372897
> *:wave:  GOOD MORNING GUYS...LOL WELL FOR ME SINCE I'M WORKING NIGHT SHIFTS... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 4 2007, 03:52 PM~9372897
> *:wave:  GOOD MORNING GUYS...LOL WELL FOR ME SINCE I'M WORKING NIGHT SHIFTS... :biggrin:
> *





:0 :biggrin:  

and here i just got home.... sometimes swing shift with overtime sucks ass....


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

good mornibg fellas


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Dec 5 2007, 04:24 AM~9378182
> *good mornibg fellas
> *



:wave: FINALLY NIGHT SHIFT IS OVER IN A FEW... :cheesy:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 4 2007, 05:10 PM~9372590
> *Done deal.
> *


THAT MOFO IS CLUELESS. 


WHATS UP SMURF?


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 5 2007, 08:25 AM~9378237
> *THAT MOFO IS CLUELESS.
> WHATS UP SMURF?
> *


what up tattoo 76 or is it 67 :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:wave: 

Whats up Glasshouse Riders? :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

what's up homies :wave:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 5 2007, 07:25 AM~9378237
> *THAT MOFO IS CLUELESS.
> WHATS UP SMURF?
> *


*Nothing much just doing some minor stuff on the Glass  How's everything out there? So when is the Big Move?  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Dec 5 2007, 09:20 AM~9378383
> *what up tattoo 76 or is it 67 :biggrin:
> *


76 only.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Any pics Of a glasshouse with T-Tops??


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Dec 5 2007, 08:52 PM~9380424
> *Any pics Of a glasshouse with T-Tops??
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUSSS UP


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 5 2007, 02:23 PM~9380191
> *76 only.
> *


j/k, i know what ur true 2


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 5 2007, 10:13 AM~9378559
> *what's up homies :wave:
> *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Dec 5 2007, 08:49 PM~9383454
> *
> *


whats up homie? hows the rag?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hows the glasshouse fam doing!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.74, *CHOPPER 76*

whats up chopper


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Dec 5 2007, 10:12 PM~9384906
> *Hows the glasshouse fam doing!
> *


*Que onda Loco how's everything Homie? haven't heard from you in a minute, i have the Coronas waiting for when ever you get a chance.  *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

some stuff for sale



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=016

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=016

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=016

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=016


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 5 2007, 08:51 PM~9383473
> *whats up homie? hows the rag?
> *


everything is cool, im at a stand still until i sale this lincoln, so i then can take care of everbody i need to take care  and then put some dough in the rag


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Dec 6 2007, 11:05 AM~9387711
> *everything is cool, im at a stand still until i sale this lincoln, so i  then can take care of everbody i need to take care  and then put some dough in the rag
> *


I hear ya, any bites on it?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Dec 5 2007, 11:23 PM~9385023
> *:thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Dec 6 2007, 11:05 AM~9387711
> *everything is cool, im at a stand still until i sale this lincoln, so i  then can take care of everbody i need to take care  and then put some dough in the rag
> *


 :biggrin: 


its all good with me, you know i am NEVER in a hurry.  


i work like i walk......SLOOOOOOOW


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 6 2007, 01:19 PM~9388636
> *I hear ya, any bites on it?
> *


my boy is suppose to get it soon, thats why i stop advertising it,hopefully everything goes well


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Dec 6 2007, 02:25 PM~9389109
> *my boy is suppose to get it soon, thats why i stop advertising it,hopefully everything goes well
> *


thats right, you said Carlos was gonna pick it up right? that sux about his tre


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

_*the house is a mess but its coming back together!...what you guys think??*_


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 6 2007, 02:20 PM~9389497
> *the house is a mess but its coming back together!...what you guys think??
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good, is this Angel? 

it's me Omar


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Dec 6 2007, 02:12 PM~9389903
> *Looks good, is this Angel?
> 
> it's me Omar
> *


what up big dog! yeah its me homie! its coming together bro! what do you think?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 6 2007, 03:27 PM~9390033
> *what up big dog! yeah its me homie! its coming together bro! what do you think?
> *


Damn Doggie ur ride is coming along really strong loving the paintjob keep it up 
:thumbsup:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Dec 6 2007, 02:45 PM~9390181
> *Damn Doggie ur ride is coming along really strong loving the paintjob keep it up
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brotha! you were a big help! just make sure you wrap up my corner fillers good for christmas so i wont know what they are!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 6 2007, 02:20 PM~9389497
> *the house is a mess but its coming back together!...what you guys think??
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: THE ROOF


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 6 2007, 03:00 PM~9390318
> *:thumbsup: THE ROOF
> *


 :0 thanks alot homie!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

anybody need some back conner fillers, cuz phx rider doesn't want them :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

waz up Topdogg, is that true that you live in AZ


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Dec 6 2007, 02:45 PM~9390181
> *Damn Doggie ur ride is coming along really strong loving the paintjob keep it up
> :thumbsup:
> *


hey bro were you the one parting out a glasshouse??


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Dec 6 2007, 04:59 PM~9390764
> *hey bro were you the one parting out a glasshouse??
> *



yes what do u need send me a PM


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Dec 6 2007, 03:56 PM~9390740
> *anybody need some back conner fillers, cuz phx rider doesn't want them  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :buttkick:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

THAT CAR IS CLEEEEEAAAN... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 6 2007, 05:51 PM~9391163
> *:scrutinize:  :buttkick:
> *


JK!!! Doggie, they are place in a safe spot waiting on u


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 6 2007, 01:20 PM~9389497
> *the house is a mess but its coming back together!...what you guys think??
> 
> 
> ...


That is clean love them patterns. any other pics


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Dec 6 2007, 03:56 PM~9390740
> *anybody need some back conner fillers, cuz phx rider doesn't want them  :biggrin:
> *



right here you got paypal and pics....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 6 2007, 01:20 PM~9389497
> *the house is a mess but its coming back together!...what you guys think??
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 6 2007, 06:36 PM~9392095
> *right here you got paypal and pics....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 6 2007, 02:20 PM~9389497
> *the house is a mess but its coming back together!...what you guys think??
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

whats up fellas, my skirts on my 74 rag dont fit flush with the car the way i would like, has anyone else had this problem and if so how can i fix it. i know i could screw them in but i was wondering about any other adjustments i could do.


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 6 2007, 03:20 PM~9389497
> *the house is a mess but its coming back together!...what you guys think??
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is hottt


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 6 2007, 02:20 PM~9389497
> *the house is a mess but its coming back together!...what you guys think??
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 :worship: :worship: Looking real clean Homie, Those pictures you posted before wheren't do it justice at all  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 6 2007, 07:03 PM~9392347
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 6 2007, 08:23 PM~9393092
> *:uh:
> *


i guess u didn't read the second post he made? try ebay or something! :angry:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

dedicated to freeway clothing


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

dedicated to don kott


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Dec 6 2007, 08:02 PM~9392869
> *whats up fellas, my skirts on my 74 rag dont fit flush with the car the way i would like, has anyone else had this problem and if so how can i fix it. i know i could screw them in but i was wondering about any other adjustments i could do.
> *



might sound a bit fucked up but just take some pliers to the tabs that the skirts holds on too bend em back or forward etc till you have it how you want :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

og uso thats the best pics i can get for ya right now.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 6 2007, 01:20 PM~9389497
> *the house is a mess but its coming back together!...what you guys think??
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody need to pattern their house like this........(the way I would of done mine) Lets see who does it first! I know my "example" is crappy but you get the point or you can go all the way to the windshield!! Levi patterns would be SICK. It would look better than the black one here. Not trying to knock the black one.. its nice but I think my idea would be better(spensa PHX rider but your car is nice Homie don't trip!)...You guys make the call! :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 5 2007, 09:57 PM~9385336
> *Que onda Loco how's everything Homie? haven't heard from you in a minute, i have the Coronas waiting for when ever you get a chance.
> *


just chilling dogg...i havent forgot bro...i need to hit up greenspans, i'll stop by when i do head out there


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 6 2007, 01:20 PM~9389497
> *the house is a mess but its coming back together!...what you guys think??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 6 2007, 09:29 PM~9393719
> *i guess u didn't read the second post he made? try ebay or something!  :angry:
> *



 ...relax homie....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Dec 7 2007, 12:27 AM~9394767
> *just chilling dogg...i havent forgot bro...i need to hit up greenspans, i'll stop by when i do head out there
> *


*Ay me ablas, i can always use some extra 501s  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Dec 7 2007, 12:07 AM~9394566
> *It's really to each His own Homie, I like patterns on other Cars and think they're beautiful, but don't really Care for them on My Car, I'll probably Redo my whole Car in about a year and Patterns are no where in the plans  . Just my 2.*


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Dec 6 2007, 11:38 PM~9393778
> *might sound a bit fucked up but just take some pliers to the tabs that the skirts holds on too bend em back or forward etc till you have it how you want :biggrin:
> *


----------



## curlymoe (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 7 2007, 09:01 AM~9396678
> *It's really to each His own Homie, I like patterns on other Cars and think they're beautiful, but don't really Care for them on My Car, I'll probably Redo my whole Car in about a year and Patterns are no where in the plans  . Just my 2.
> *


One of the things I like about this body is they look good in a solid candy, OG color, solid color or patterned :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

What can be done with this car is endless!!!!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curlymoe_@Dec 7 2007, 11:15 AM~9396794
> *One of the things I like about this body is they look good in a solid candy, OG color, solid color or patterned    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> What can be done with this car is endless!!!!!!
> ...


:yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 6 2007, 09:40 PM~9393787
> *og uso thats the best pics i can get for ya right now.
> *



 thanks bro.....still seaching for that heater box....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Dec 6 2007, 11:07 PM~9394566
> *Somebody need to pattern their house like this........(the way I would of done mine) Lets see who does it first! I know my "example" is crappy but you get the point or you can go all the way to the windshield!! Levi patterns would be SICK. It would look better than the black one here. Not trying to knock the black one.. its nice but I think my idea would be better(spensa PHX rider but your car is nice Homie don't trip!)...You guys make the call! :biggrin:
> *


Im not trippin homie its ur idea  ....personally i think its a nice thought but may be overkill. and if not it would be VERY hard to execute! theirs alot to consider mainly how to make it flow. i had a hard time on mine just deciding how to cut the line from my roof and make it blend! the best i could come up with is a thick line of silver leaf between the black and sliver. to each his own tho im happy with my car!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

thanks for all the comments guys! especially you SMURF ur ride was and still is a big inspiration! i just tryng to be like you big dog!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 7 2007, 02:20 AM~9395229
> * ...relax homie....
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 7 2007, 09:53 AM~9396605
> *Ay me ablas, i can always use some extra 501s
> *


Simon


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider+Dec 7 2007, 03:26 PM~9398512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 7 2007, 04:37 PM~9399415
> *
> What do you mean you're trying to be like me, shit you've been passed me  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 7 2007, 05:52 PM~9399996
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *



MR SMURF IS DEFINETLY RIGHT...... WE ALL RESPECT EACH OTHERS IDEAS.... AND GLASSHOUSES HERE 

AND BEING ABLE THE HELP EACH OTHER OUT IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT  

very proud to be a GLASSHOUSE owner and fest member


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 7 2007, 09:21 PM~9401373
> *MR SMURF IS DEFINETLY RIGHT...... WE ALL RESPECT EACH OTHERS IDEAS.... AND GLASSHOUSES HERE
> 
> AND BEING ABLE THE HELP EACH OTHER OUT  IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT
> ...



thats whats up :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

HELL YEA IM GLAD TO BE A GLASSHOUSE OWNER AND GLASSHOUSE FEST MEMBER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 7 2007, 11:48 PM~9402294
> *:biggrin:
> *



...and i'm glad coast finally got his house..... :biggrin: 


without me having to give up one of mine...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:
:roflmao:
me too uffin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 7 2007, 10:01 AM~9396678
> *It's really to each His own Homie, I like patterns on other Cars and think they're beautiful, but don't really Care for them on My Car, I'll probably Redo my whole Car in about a year and Patterns are no where in the plans  . Just my 2.
> *


Yeah, I respect everyones liking too, and I feel that everyone in this thread feels the same way. I just made that comment only because I sold mine and I would like to see someone execute my idea. I like PHX RIDERS car most definitely, but like big homie SMURF said "To each is own." < I respect that. Selling my Glasshouses was a must right now, but I still want to be part of the FAM. I want to get another HOUSE.....So for the record, I respect everyone who treasures the GLASSHOUSE spell.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Dec 8 2007, 01:21 AM~9402176
> *HELL YEA IM GLAD TO BE A GLASSHOUSE OWNER AND GLASSHOUSE FEST MEMBER!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


same here. i used to love my 67's. but once i got the glasshouse, i drove it for a few weeks and parked it. then after about 4 months of it sitting in storage i went and brought it outside, drove it, put on some 14's and 5.20's. 

drove it daily. and decided to sell both 67's and like 20 grand worth of NOS 67 stuff, so I could fund the 76. I already had a complete S&P engine with everything they make, serpentine, etc. so thats going in the glasshouse.

moral of the story, the glasshouse bit me, and no other car mattered anymore. i been offered some good deals on other cars since then, but nothing really catches my eye anymore. 




funny thing is, my glasshouse still hasnt hit the 20,000 mile mark yet, lol.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

gangsta!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 8 2007, 01:23 AM~9402642
> *same here. i used to love my 67's. but once i got the glasshouse, i drove it for a few weeks and parked it. then after about 4 months of it sitting in storage i went and brought it outside, drove it, put on some 14's and 5.20's.
> 
> drove it daily. and decided to sell both 67's and like 20 grand worth of NOS 67 stuff, so I could fund the 76. I already had a complete S&P engine with everything they make, serpentine, etc. so thats going in the glasshouse.
> ...


 dam you sold both 67's for a glasshouse. Thats fuckin tight!!!!!!! hell yea once you get into a glasshouse theres no turning back, You get hooked to them glasshouse's quik! my dad had a 76 caprice classic back when he was lowriding in the 80's but he sold it  but now its my turn!  dam i cant wait to get my glasshouse back out on the road!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Dec 8 2007, 03:51 AM~9402735
> *dam you sold both 67's for a glasshouse. Thats fuckin tight!!!!!!! hell yea once you get into a glasshouse theres no turning back, You get hooked to them glasshouse's quik! my dad had a 76 caprice classic back when he was lowriding in the 80's but he sold it   but now its my turn!   dam i cant wait to get my glasshouse back out on the road!
> *


i paid 9 grand for one of my 67's and traded a car and some parts for the other one. plus collected NOS parts for about 2 years. had EVERYTHING exterior related NOS, 3 NOS grilles, 3 sets of NOS running lights (the optional ones), 2 complete sets of NOS eyebrows, side molding still in the GM box, NOS hoodlip and trunk moldings, radiator support, inner fender wells, hood hinges, trunk hinges, etc etc etc. NOS bumper guards with the custom made billet inserts that replace the rubber strips. WAY TOO MUCH TO LIST.


i always wanted a glasshouse. they have definitely earned a spot in lowriding history, at one time they out numbered alot of other cars on the street, the represent one of the last traditional lowriders, BUT THEY ARE TRADITIONAL WITHOUT A DOUBT.


out of all the cars i have owned, i have never been as serious about any of them, except for my 70 Monte Carlo that I had in 98. i have made a few bad choices in the past few years with buying cars, and losing interest. But I guess it wasnt meant to be with any of them, Im way too picky, but the Glasshouse has satisfied my picky taste.   And I dont care if it takes me 10 years to build it.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 7 2007, 06:37 PM~9399415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. There are so many different styles being represented in this topic. We all have our own styles and goals. I can truly appreciate them all. 



One good thing, all Glasshouses are 2 door. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

awwww,,, lotta love in here for here glasshouses,,, thee sexiest fucking cars around!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Dec 8 2007, 12:26 PM~9403830
> *awwww,,, lotta love in here for here glasshouses,,, thee sexiest fucking cars around!
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

my next car will be another glasshouse im pretty damn sure :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hell Yeah when My pop's got me my first GLASSHOUSE back in 95 I was not feeling it then I started driving it Then I got HOOKED on them.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Dec 8 2007, 11:47 AM~9404424
> *my next car will be another glasshouse im pretty damn sure :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: me too


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

whats up glasshouse fellas?just reading the comments of everybody here and its great to here some much good things about glasshouses?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

well...shes for sale fellas   
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=373621&st=20

but not to worry,,, if she sells. i have something else ready to go. 

keeping it glasshouse,,just a lil different style :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Dec 8 2007, 03:44 PM~9405258
> *:biggrin: me too
> *



:biggrin: 

me too


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 8 2007, 02:23 AM~9402642
> *same here. i used to love my 67's. but once i got the glasshouse, i drove it for a few weeks and parked it. then after about 4 months of it sitting in storage i went and brought it outside, drove it, put on some 14's and 5.20's.
> 
> drove it daily. and decided to sell both 67's and like 20 grand worth of NOS 67 stuff, so I could fund the 76. I already had a complete S&P engine with everything they make, serpentine, etc. so thats going in the glasshouse.
> ...


This makes me sad......I need to find one like that aswell.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 6 2007, 01:20 PM~9389497
> *the house is a mess but its coming back together!...what you guys think??
> 
> 
> ...


 Ta toda madre el guey :cheesy: . Who did the body work and paint on your Glasshouse? Was it at a shop? I started doing the body work on mine and I can honestly say bodywork is some hard ass work. I think I'm gonna farm out this portion of my Glasshouse. Just trying to find a shop that will do it PERFECTION no corners cut even though it is going to be a street Glasshouse.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Dec 8 2007, 09:10 PM~9406192
> *This makes me sad......I need to find one like that aswell.
> *


its crazy how clean that car is. the engine was so bright orange it looked like it had been completely rebuilt and restored, same with interior, the stock paint, under carriage, etc. if i would have had another clean glasshouse, i wouldnt have taken this one down, but i didnt feel like looking for another car, i just went for it.



i dont like stock. i appreciate all original cars, because its only original one time, even the best restorations arent original. besides that being only 32 years old, i never got the chance to buy a REAL car off the lot and build it from that point. this was the closest chance i could have had. i always enjoy hearing stories from the older friends of mine who bought 2 to 3 year old cars off car car lots (or even brand new at times) and cut them and were flying their plaques and soon were getting custom paint and custom interior.


to hear joe ray tell the story about cutting the Las Vegas car (way before it was built to that theme) the same day he bought it brand new, is amazing. there arent any cars made these days worth doing that to, and there never will be again. even 80's g-bodys and caddys need restorations 99% of the time.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 8 2007, 09:05 AM~9403488
> *i paid 9 grand for one of my 67's and traded a car and some parts for the other one. plus collected NOS parts for about 2 years. had EVERYTHING exterior related NOS, 3 NOS grilles, 3 sets of NOS running lights (the optional ones), 2 complete sets of NOS eyebrows, side molding still in the GM box, NOS hoodlip and trunk moldings, radiator support, inner fender wells, hood hinges, trunk hinges, etc etc etc. NOS bumper guards with the custom made billet inserts that replace the rubber strips. WAY TOO MUCH TO LIST.
> i always wanted a glasshouse. they have definitely earned a spot in lowriding history, at one time they out numbered alot of other cars on the street, the represent one of the last traditional lowriders, BUT THEY ARE TRADITIONAL WITHOUT A DOUBT.
> out of all the cars i have owned, i have never been as serious about any of them, except for my 70 Monte Carlo that I had in 98. i have made a few bad choices in the past few years with buying cars, and losing interest. But I guess it wasnt meant to be with any of them, Im way too picky, but the Glasshouse has satisfied my picky taste.     And I dont care if it takes me 10 years to build it.
> *


 dam you paid 9 grand for the 67! and 20 grand worth of parts and you sold it all! dam thats tight your a true glasshouse lover!!!! yea who cares if it takes 10 years to build it, cuz at the end when its all finished it will be worth it!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 8 2007, 08:33 PM~9406683
> *its crazy how clean that car is. the engine was so bright orange it looked like it had been completely rebuilt and restored, same with interior, the stock paint, under carriage, etc. if i would have had another clean glasshouse, i wouldnt have taken this one down, but i didnt feel like looking for another car, i just went for it.
> i dont like stock. i appreciate all original cars, because its only original one time, even the best restorations arent original. besides that being only 32 years old, i never got the chance to buy a REAL car off the lot and build it from that point. this was the closest chance i could have had. i always enjoy hearing stories from the older friends of mine who bought 2 to 3 year old cars off car car lots (or even brand new at times) and cut them and were flying their plaques and soon were getting custom paint and custom interior.
> to hear joe ray tell the story about cutting the Las Vegas car (way before it was built to that theme) the same day he bought it brand new, is amazing. there arent any cars made these days worth doing that to, and there never will be again. even 80's g-bodys and caddys need restorations 99% of the time.
> *


 nah theres no cares worth buying now and fixing up. not at all. everything is all small and sporty now.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

dam you know what i noticed in the lowrider magazines, its nothing but 50's belair's, impalas, 60's impala's and caprice's and coupes and big bodies even cuttys and regals. but no GLASSHOUSE'S, what the fuck. man we have 693 pages full of BAD ASS GLASSHOUSE'S AND NOT ONE OF THEM IS IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE! just dirtys beautifull 1976 impala glasshouse, but its just a little picture of it, that car should have been front cover of the lowrider magazine!!!! i think we all glasshouse owners need to write a letter to lowrider magazine and tell them we want a issue of lowrider magazine full of glashouses and raghouses nothing els. from 74, 75, and 76 impalas and caprices! its coo looking at 64s and 63s in the magazine but dam i wanna see some ghouses now!!!!!!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 8 2007, 05:05 PM~9403488
> *i paid 9 grand for one of my 67's and traded a car and some parts for the other one. plus collected NOS parts for about 2 years. had EVERYTHING exterior related NOS, 3 NOS grilles, 3 sets of NOS running lights (the optional ones), 2 complete sets of NOS eyebrows, side molding still in the GM box, NOS hoodlip and trunk moldings, radiator support, inner fender wells, hood hinges, trunk hinges, etc etc etc. NOS bumper guards with the custom made billet inserts that replace the rubber strips. WAY TOO MUCH TO LIST.
> i always wanted a glasshouse. they have definitely earned a spot in lowriding history, at one time they out numbered alot of other cars on the street, the represent one of the last traditional lowriders, BUT THEY ARE TRADITIONAL WITHOUT A DOUBT.
> out of all the cars i have owned, i have never been as serious about any of them, except for my 70 Monte Carlo that I had in 98. i have made a few bad choices in the past few years with buying cars, and losing interest. But I guess it wasnt meant to be with any of them, Im way too picky, but the Glasshouse has satisfied my picky taste.     And I dont care if it takes me 10 years to build it.
> *





you know its not gonne take 10 years though :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 6 2007, 01:20 PM~9389497
> *the house is a mess but its coming back together!...what you guys think??
> 
> 
> ...


DAM!!! THIS IS YOUR GLASSHOUSE! ITS BAD ASS HOMIE!!! ALWAYS SEEN ON THE BUCKEYE SPOT :thumbsup: :worship: ITS BAD ASS!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 9 2007, 11:50 AM~9409679
> *DAM!!! THIS IS YOUR GLASSHOUSE! ITS BAD ASS HOMIE!!! ALWAYS SEEN ON THE BUCKEYE SPOT :thumbsup: :worship: ITS BAD ASS!
> *


 :0 yeah its mine homie!  thank you!....yeah it was being painted on buckeye, did you ever go to the shop? how did you see it? :cheesy:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Dec 8 2007, 07:33 PM~9406311
> *Ta toda madre el guey :cheesy: . Who did the body work and paint on your Glasshouse? Was it at a shop? I started doing the body work on mine and I can honestly say bodywork is some hard ass work. I think I'm gonna farm out this portion of my Glasshouse. Just trying to find a shop that will do it PERFECTION no corners cut even though it is going to be a street Glasshouse.
> *


thanks alot brotha! yeah the body was done at a good friends shop! the car was already clean but it took alot of work! u cant really tell in the pic but the body is super straight! not a wave anywhere! when the sun is right u can use the hood as a mirror! j/k :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Dec 8 2007, 06:17 PM~9405393
> *well...shes for sale fellas
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=373621&st=20
> 
> ...


just got it back to the top for yah homie! :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+Dec 8 2007, 03:17 PM~9405393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WISH I HAD THE FERIA CARNAL.....THIS IS ONE CLEAN ASS RIDE...


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

from the bc thread


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Dec 9 2007, 06:04 AM~9408575
> *dam you know what i noticed in the lowrider magazines, its nothing but 50's belair's, impalas, 60's impala's and caprice's and coupes and big bodies even cuttys and regals. but no GLASSHOUSE'S, what the fuck. man we have 693 pages full of BAD ASS GLASSHOUSE'S AND NOT ONE OF THEM IS IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE! just dirtys beautifull 1976 impala glasshouse, but its just a little picture of it, that car should have been front cover of the lowrider magazine!!!! i think we all glasshouse owners need to write a letter to lowrider magazine and tell them we want a issue of lowrider magazine full of glashouses and raghouses nothing els. from 74, 75, and 76 impalas and caprices! its coo looking at 64s and 63s in the magazine but dam i wanna see some ghouses now!!!!!!!
> *


in the 80's through early 90's Glasshouses out numbered 60's Impalas, including the 64. I got alot of issues of LRM from 78-80's, 90's & up to the current issue.


there are some era's where Glasshouses and 71-73's out numbered alot of other cars that are popular today. They have a rich lowriding history, and from the looks of this topic, they are on their way back to that glory.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 9 2007, 04:01 PM~9411275
> * They have a rich lowriding history, and from the looks of this topic, they are on their way back to that glory.
> *







uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: 





:yes: :nicoderm: HELL YES MY BROTHER.......


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

my new ride ,i will be needing a lot of help,i have no idea how in the hell that top works


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Dec 8 2007, 01:26 PM~9403830
> *awwww,,, lotta love in here for here glasshouses,,, thee sexiest fucking cars around!
> *


I've had a handfull of impala, and I have to say that the glasshouse has a style of its own. I have always loved the rear convex window. Just love the shape of it. It just has a style of its own, here in mass there isn't to many of them. So its eye catchin. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

GETTING READY FOR A SHOW IN WASHINGTON....


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

COUPLE CLUB MEMBERS...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 9 2007, 12:15 PM~9409847
> *:0 yeah its mine homie!   thank you!....yeah it was being painted on buckeye, did you ever go to the shop? how did you see it? :cheesy:
> *


I RECENTLY PASSED ON BUCKEYE LIKE 2 WEEKS AGO AND HE HAD IT OUTSIDE BY THE ENTRANCE.... MATTER OF FACT I PASSED BY YESTERDAY JUST TO SEE IT BUT IT WAS GONE.. :biggrin: ITS BAD ASS! LIKE THE COLORS ON THE TOP! WHEN U GONNA CRUISE IT?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 9 2007, 04:01 PM~9411275
> *in the 80's through early 90's Glasshouses out numbered 60's Impalas, including the 64. I got alot of issues of LRM from 78-80's, 90's & up to the current issue.
> there are some era's where Glasshouses and 71-73's out numbered alot of other cars that are popular today. They have a rich lowriding history, and from the looks of this topic, they are on their way back to that glory.
> *


 nice


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Dec 9 2007, 05:04 AM~9408575
> *dam you know what i noticed in the lowrider magazines, its nothing but 50's belair's, impalas, 60's impala's and caprice's and coupes and big bodies even cuttys and regals. but no GLASSHOUSE'S, what the fuck. man we have 693 pages full of BAD ASS GLASSHOUSE'S AND NOT ONE OF THEM IS IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE! just dirtys beautifull 1976 impala glasshouse, but its just a little picture of it, that car should have been front cover of the lowrider magazine!!!! i think we all glasshouse owners need to write a letter to lowrider magazine and tell them we want a issue of lowrider magazine full of glashouses and raghouses nothing els. from 74, 75, and 76 impalas and caprices! its coo looking at 64s and 63s in the magazine but dam i wanna see some ghouses now!!!!!!!
> *


*I AM TRUELY FLATTERED BY THAT THANKS.....I HAVE BEEN KICKING THAT IDEA AROUND IN MY HEAD SINCE THE ALL '66 ISSUE.....AN ALL GLASSHOUSE ISSUE.....I WOULD BUY A FEW DOZEN AT LEAST.....BUT MAYBE JASON COULD PULL SOME STRINGS AND MAKE SURE THE GLASSHOUSE FEST FAMILY IS REPERSENTED IN THE ISSUE PROPERLY....OUTSTANDING

AND LET THEM KNOW WE ARE RIDERS TOO......LOOK AT MY CRAZY ASS THIS MORNING*


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ima be joining the glasshouse thread pretty soon guys

youl be seeing a new screen name around these parts soon


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

hey tatto-76 do you have any pictures of your glasshouse?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 9 2007, 11:38 PM~9415122
> *I AM TRUELY FLATTERED BY THAT THANKS.....I HAVE BEEN KICKING THAT IDEA AROUND IN MY HEAD SINCE THE ALL '66 ISSUE.....AN ALL GLASSHOUSE ISSUE.....I WOULD BUY A FEW DOZEN AT LEAST.....BUT MAYBE JASON COULD PULL SOME STRINGS AND MAKE SURE THE GLASSHOUSE FEST FAMILY IS REPERSENTED IN THE ISSUE PROPERLY....OUTSTANDING
> 
> AND LET THEM KNOW WE ARE RIDERS TOO......LOOK AT MY CRAZY ASS THIS MORNING
> ...


 hell yea ill buy a gang of issues! i hope they make an issue nothing but GLASSHOUES'S. WERE STRAIGHT GLASSHOUSE RIDERS AND WE NEED TO REPRESENT THE ALMIGHTY GLASSHOUSE!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 10 2007, 01:38 AM~9415122
> *I AM TRUELY FLATTERED BY THAT THANKS.....I HAVE BEEN KICKING THAT IDEA AROUND IN MY HEAD SINCE THE ALL '66 ISSUE.....AN ALL GLASSHOUSE ISSUE.....I WOULD BUY A FEW DOZEN AT LEAST.....BUT MAYBE JASON COULD PULL SOME STRINGS AND MAKE SURE THE GLASSHOUSE FEST FAMILY IS REPERSENTED IN THE ISSUE PROPERLY....OUTSTANDING
> 
> AND LET THEM KNOW WE ARE RIDERS TOO......LOOK AT MY CRAZY ASS THIS MORNING
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


representing in the rain. i see an all day car cleaning session coming on.





hmmm, an all Glasshouse issue, there is more than enough badass glasshouses out right now, plus some features from yesteryears too.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

DAM DIRTY YOUR GLASSHOUSE IS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!!! I LOVE THE COLOR, THE INTERIOR, THE JUICE SET UP, EVERYTHING MAN!!!! I remember my ghouse was the same color as yours, and the interior but my seats are the patterend ones. but its all taken apart now and gonna get done up the same color but with a little twist  and the interior too!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: dam dirty.....nothing like a little rain....


thats how i roll everyday.....  


G'D UP!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

puttin it down, real riders shit  lookin god man


> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 9 2007, 11:38 PM~9415122
> *I AM TRUELY FLATTERED BY THAT THANKS.....I HAVE BEEN KICKING THAT IDEA AROUND IN MY HEAD SINCE THE ALL '66 ISSUE.....AN ALL GLASSHOUSE ISSUE.....I WOULD BUY A FEW DOZEN AT LEAST.....BUT MAYBE JASON COULD PULL SOME STRINGS AND MAKE SURE THE GLASSHOUSE FEST FAMILY IS REPERSENTED IN THE ISSUE PROPERLY....OUTSTANDING
> 
> AND LET THEM KNOW WE ARE RIDERS TOO......LOOK AT MY CRAZY ASS THIS MORNING
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 10 2007, 01:20 AM~9415382
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn
> representing in the rain. i see an all day car cleaning session coming on.
> hmmm, an all Glasshouse issue, there is more than enough badass glasshouses out right now, plus some features from yesteryears too.
> *


*YOU ALREADY KNOW!* :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

couple pics from earlier this week....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: ...already sanded it down....paint maybe feb.-ish....make sure nothing starts cracking of anything first...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 10 2007, 12:38 AM~9415122
> *
> And you deserve it Big Dog, I'm just pissed that they didn't take a bigger picture of it :uh: and show all the detail your Car has :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Shit i wish i could drive mine in the Rain(well any weather for that matter :uh: ) My front and rear windshields leak so i can't be caught in the rain or else i'm fucked, i will be replacing all the trim around the windows and windshields with my new polished set, so i'll take advantage of the trim been off and take the Car to a Glass place to have them taken out and resealed  .*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 10 2007, 01:48 AM~9415464
> *
> Thanks Homie, i don't think My Car is worthy of been in any Magazines, i still have a long way to go, but i know that if they ever wanted to do one on Glasshouses they wouldn't have to look Far, only a glance at The Glasshouse Fest and they would Have more than enough. :cheesy:  *


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 10 2007, 07:38 AM~9415122
> *I AM TRUELY FLATTERED BY THAT THANKS.....I HAVE BEEN KICKING THAT IDEA AROUND IN MY HEAD SINCE THE ALL '66 ISSUE.....AN ALL GLASSHOUSE ISSUE.....I WOULD BUY A FEW DOZEN AT LEAST.....BUT MAYBE JASON COULD PULL SOME STRINGS AND MAKE SURE THE GLASSHOUSE FEST FAMILY IS REPERSENTED IN THE ISSUE PROPERLY....OUTSTANDING
> 
> AND LET THEM KNOW WE ARE RIDERS TOO......LOOK AT MY CRAZY ASS THIS MORNING
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 10 2007, 02:33 AM~9415656
> *:biggrin: ...already sanded it down....paint maybe feb.-ish....make sure nothing starts cracking of anything first...
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 
That thing is going to be super straight, now i know where to go when the time comes to redo mine :biggrin: . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74' impala owners...jump on this....  


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-1974-IM...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

just saw this on youtube
 pooh's clean 6deuce and a few super nice glasshouses rollin by

Youtube


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 10 2007, 11:39 AM~9417468
> *
> Thanks Homie, i don't think My Car is worthy of been in any Magazines, i still have a long way to go, but i know that if they ever wanted to do one on Glasshouses they wouldn't have to look Far, only a glance at The Glasshouse Fest and they would Have more than enough. :cheesy:
> *


*SHIT...YOUR HOUSE IS A TRUE PRODUCT OF THE GLASSHOUSE FEST....WE HAVE SEEN IT BUILD ON HERE BEFORE OUR EYES. IT MOTIVATES ME EVERY TIME YOU POST SOMETHING NEW.....AND A LOT OF PEOPLE CAN AGREE TO THAT. SO IT WOULD BE UNACCEPTABLE TO ME TO HAVE A GLASSHOUSE ISSUE AND NOT HAVE YOU IN IT!

I AM TELLING YOU I WANT A PIC WITH IT AT NEW YEARS!!!

TOM I'LL BE HITTING YOU UP TOO!

AND WHO EVER ELSE IS ROLLIN TO THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC. WE ALL NEED TO GET TOGETHER.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 11 2007, 11:06 AM~9425521
> *SHIT...YOUR HOUSE IS A TRUE PRODUCT OF THE GLASSHOUSE FEST....WE HAVE SEEN IT BUILD ON HERE BEFORE OUR EYES. IT MOTIVATES ME EVERY TIME YOU POST SOMETHING NEW.....AND A LOT OF PEOPLE CAN AGREE TO THAT. SO IT WOULD BE UNACCEPTABLE TO ME TO HAVE A GLASSHOUSE ISSUE AND NOT HAVE YOU IN IT!
> 
> I AM TELLING YOU I WANT A PIC WITH IT AT NEW YEARS!!!
> ...


*
Thanks Homie, Hopefully we get to hang out, My Ride is still down and not running so we'll see hopefully it gets finished before that day.  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 11 2007, 02:32 AM~9424183
> *74' impala owners...jump on this....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-1974-IM...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


    thanks bro


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 11 2007, 10:06 AM~9425521
> *SHIT...YOUR HOUSE IS A TRUE PRODUCT OF THE GLASSHOUSE FEST....WE HAVE SEEN IT BUILD ON HERE BEFORE OUR EYES. IT MOTIVATES ME EVERY TIME YOU POST SOMETHING NEW.....AND A LOT OF PEOPLE CAN AGREE TO THAT. SO IT WOULD BE UNACCEPTABLE TO ME TO HAVE A GLASSHOUSE ISSUE AND NOT HAVE YOU IN IT!
> 
> I AM TELLING YOU I WANT A PIC WITH IT AT NEW YEARS!!!
> ...


thats some glasshouse love right there.....and i can agree with dirty on the motivation part...everytime i chop it up with you smurf dogg, i like to absorb all the ideas you got dogg...i like the ways your ideas are custom and real clean but at the same time its looks OG and simple, not too extravagant(spell)to where it takes away from the the all around look of the car


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 11 2007, 09:52 AM~9425943
> *
> Thanks Homie, Hopefully we get to hang out, My Ride is still down and not running so we'll see hopefully it gets finished before that day.  </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHATCHA NEED BRO....HIT ME UP.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Dec 11 2007, 01:24 PM~9426647
> *thats some glasshouse love right there.....and i can agree with dirty on the motivation part...everytime i chop it up with you smurf dogg, i like to absorb all the ideas you got dogg...i like the ways your ideas are custom and real clean but at the same time its looks OG and simple, not too extravagant(spell)to where it takes away from the the all around look of the car
> *


*Thanks Homie, you know me on the personal level and you know i'm a simple Guy that loves to build.  *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 11 2007, 01:27 PM~9426670
> *WHATCHA NEED BRO....HIT ME UP.
> *


*Nothing really Big Dog, some mechanical issues that i need to get fixed :biggrin: Thanks alot though.  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 11 2007, 12:45 PM~9427329
> *Nothing really Big Dog, some mechanical issues that i need to get fixed :biggrin:  Thanks alot though.  </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHAT KIND OF MECHANICAL ISSUES...I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP.. :dunno:

UNLESS YOU GOT SOMEBODY LINED UP... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Dec 11 2007, 11:52 AM~9425943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT'S THE WAY I LIKE THEM.....NOW DON'T GET ME WRONG CARS LIKE "BORN IN EAST L.A." ARE FULL CUSTOM AND BAD TO THE BONE......BUT NOT A LOT OF PEOPLE CAN DO LIKE LIFESTYLE.....  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 11 2007, 03:39 PM~9427806
> *I'LL BE IN L.A. FROM DEC. 29TH THROUGH JAN. 2ND I WILL BE MAKING THE ROUNDS SO MAYBE I CAN SWING BY AND CHECK IT OUT.
> THAT'S THE WAY I LIKE THEM.....NOW DON'T GET ME WRONG CARS LIKE "BORN IN EAST L.A." ARE FULL CUSTOM AND BAD TO THE BONE......BUT NOT A LOT OF PEOPLE CAN DO LIKE LIFESTYLE.....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:
hopefully smurf can get it going, id like to see it in person too.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SO I WENT CRUISEN ON SUNDAY WITH MY CLUB HOMIES....... THIS IS WHAT HAPPEND

THE VIDS ARE HERE 

http://www.youtube.com/FERN213


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Dec 11 2007, 08:07 AM~9424513
> *just saw this on youtube
> pooh's clean 6deuce and a few super nice glasshouses rollin by
> 
> ...



Bad ass video does any body know whats the name of the song and artist ???


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 11 2007, 05:01 PM~9428474
> *uffin:
> hopefully smurf can get it going, id like to see it in person too.
> *


*Thanks Homie, I Hope so too :biggrin: .*


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

whats crackin fellas? SMURF,Omar?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Dec 11 2007, 08:07 AM~9424513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 11 2007, 10:52 PM~9431748
> *whats crackin fellas? SMURF,Omar?
> *


*Nothing much Big Homie, just chilling, literary(spell) :biggrin:  *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 11 2007, 04:51 PM~9428909
> *SO I WENT CRUISEN ON SUNDAY WITH MY CLUB HOMIES....... THIS IS WHAT HAPPEND
> 
> THE VIDS ARE HERE
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 11 2007, 10:06 AM~9425521
> *AND WHO EVER ELSE IS ROLLIN TO THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC. WE ALL NEED TO GET TOGETHER.*
> [/b]


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:tears: i miss mine


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Dec 11 2007, 08:58 PM~9431302
> *Bad ass video does any body know whats the name of the song and artist ???
> *


 i think the artist are mossberg and dj quik. but i dont know what the song is called?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

when do 76's become cali smog exmpt??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 11 2007, 11:47 PM~9432774
> *when do 76's become cali smog exmpt??
> *


not for a few more years unless they change the law


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 12 2007, 12:02 AM~9432831
> *not for a few more years unless they change the law
> *


I THOUGHT IT WAS ONCE A CAR WAS 30 YEARS OR OLDER.... :dunno:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 12 2007, 01:02 AM~9432831
> *not for a few more years unless they change the law
> *


4 sho i thought it was at 74??


----------



## curlymoe (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 12 2007, 12:05 AM~9432844
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS ONCE A CAR WAS 30 YEARS OR OLDER.... :dunno:
> *


The BAR is no longer doing the rolling 30 years. 76 is now the first year that is required to be tested, which sucks cause I have a 76. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by curlymoe_@Dec 12 2007, 05:16 AM~9433388
> *The BAR is no longer doing the rolling 30 years. 76 is now the first year that is required to be tested, which sucks cause I have a 76.    :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


X2 not gonna happen.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 12 2007, 01:47 AM~9432774
> *when do 76's become cali smog exmpt??
> *


*X76, That's why is always good to have connects  You may Pay a lot more but it beats the fuck out of having all that Smog junk on your engine :biggrin:  *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

yea, thats what sucks, fucken smog.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Dec 11 2007, 11:47 PM~9432120
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU ROLLIN OUT THERE?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by curlymoe_@Dec 12 2007, 08:16 AM~9433388
> *The BAR is no longer doing the rolling 30 years. 76 is now the first year that is required to be tested, which sucks cause I have a 76.    :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


same here.


and i am bringing out there with you guys.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

damn 

any one got 76 rear bumber fillers

and / or 76 front fender trim??


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 12 2007, 01:54 PM~9435977
> *damn
> 
> any one got 76 rear bumber fillers
> ...



*The only place you're going to find rear bumper fillers(corner ones) is from a place called REPLICA PLASTICS, but they are made from Fiber Glass and they are of really poor quality :uh: , you can trim them to make them look as good as possible, but they still wont look as good as the real plastic ones, they do beat the fuck out of having two wholes back there though :biggrin: . I still need to have the longer bumper filler(center one) re painted since trying to get those corner ones to fit right caused me to crack the center one :uh: .
Another option is to watch EBAY, A set pops up once in a while, but it's a really hot Item and between us and those punk D**K builders the prices go redicuolus(spell) high, I saw a set sold for about 400 plus :uh: , Just my 2.  

Which fender trim?*


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 12 2007, 12:59 PM~9436024
> *
> The only place you're going to find rear bumper fillers(corner ones) is from a place called REPLICA PLASTICS, but they are made from Fiber Glass and they are of really poor quality :uh: , you can trim them to make them look as good as possible, but they still wont look as good as the real plastic ones, they do beat the fuck out of having a two wholes back there though :biggrin: . I still need to have the longer bumper filler(center one) re painted since trying to get those corner ones to fit right caused me to crack the center one  :uh: .
> Another option is to watch EBAY, A set pops up once in a while, but it's a really hot Item and between us and those punk D**K builders  the prices go redicuolus(spell) high, I saw a set sold for about 400 plus :uh: , Just my 2.
> ...


yeah i am trying to find nos ones

i am talking about the trim that goes around the wheel well on the front wheels

i seen some G-houses with them but mine donest have them


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 12 2007, 02:03 PM~9436063
> *yeah i am trying to find nos ones
> 
> i am talking about the trim that goes around the wheel well on the front wheels
> ...



*Coo, Be prepared and have your wallet ready cause those things are pretty pricey, unless you get them from someone inhere  , The Glasshouse Homies always look out for each other and so far i've done business with alot of them and nobody tries to inflate the prices. I just got a set of those front wheel well moldings for a Homie about a week ago, hit up the Homie Walt Customs inhere(Glasshouse Fest) and see if he has any left.  *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 12 2007, 01:12 PM~9436132
> *
> Coo, Be prepared and have your wallet ready cause those things are pretty pricey, unless you get them from someone inhere  , The Glasshouse Homies always look out for each other and so far i've done business with alot of them and nobody tries to inflate the prices. I just got a set of those front wheel well moldings for a Homie about a week ago, hit up the Homie Walt Customs inhere(Glasshouse Fest) and see if he has any left.
> *


yeah i am prepared to break the piggy for my G-house

thanks for the look out homie


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

tt


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 12 2007, 02:59 PM~9436024
> *
> 
> Another option is to watch EBAY, A set pops up once in a while, but it's a really hot Item and between us and those punk D**K builders  the prices go redicuolus(spell) high, I saw a set sold for about 400 plus :uh: , Just my 2.
> ...


and even the NOS rear bumper fillers can be VERY brittle, even though they have been in a box, sitting on a shelf since the late 70's/early 80's.


so honestly, NOS isnt exactly a great idea (especially for the $400 that i have seen them sell for). 


the ones from RP will work as Smurf said, the best thing to do to them, is make a bunch of slits in them, to make them flimsy and them "reskin" them with fiberglass mat once you manipulate them so that they fit correctly. THEY CAN BE MADE TO LOOK PERFECT, just takes time, patience and fiberglass experience. And they will hold paint better than the original rubber ones.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 12 2007, 03:24 PM~9437246
> *and even the NOS rear bumper fillers can be VERY brittle, even though they have been in a box, sitting on a shelf since the late 70's/early 80's.
> so honestly, NOS isnt exactly a great idea (especially for the $400 that i have seen them sell for).
> the ones from RP will work as Smurf said, the best thing to do to them, is make a bunch of slits in them, to make them flimsy and them "reskin" them with fiberglass mat once you manipulate them so that they fit correctly. THEY CAN BE MADE TO LOOK PERFECT, just takes time, patience and fiberglass experience. And they will hold paint better than the original rubber ones.
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 12 2007, 04:24 PM~9437246
> *the ones from RP will work as Smurf said, the best thing to do to them, is make a bunch of slits in them, to make them flimsy and them "reskin" them with fiberglass mat once you manipulate them so that they fit correctly. THEY CAN BE MADE TO LOOK PERFECT, just takes time, patience and fiberglass experience. And they will hold paint better than the original rubber ones.
> *


CAN YOU DO THEM FOR US? :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

YOU GUYS MAKE ME WANT A G-HOUSE MORE EVERYDAY....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 12 2007, 05:47 PM~9437835
> *YOU GUYS MAKE ME WANT A G-HOUSE MORE EVERYDAY....
> *


*
This is what we're all about Big Dog, We help out each other as much as we possibly can. 
I've been in Layitlow for a few years now, even before i actually joined and got a screen name. I can honestly tell you that there hasn't been any other Car Fest or group that helps each other out as much as we do.  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 12 2007, 03:54 PM~9437902
> *
> This is what we're all about Big Dog, We help out each other as much as we possibly can.
> I've been in Layitlow for a few years now, even before i actually joined and got a screen name. I can honestly tell you that there hasn't been any other Car Fest or group that helps each other out as much as we do.   </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>10-4 ON THAT.....FIRST CAR I SEEN WHEN I WANTED TO GET INTO LO-LO'S WAS A 76 GLASSHOUSE......

BUT MY DUMBASS MISSED OUT ON IT CUZ I THOUGHT I COULDN'T HANDLE THAT PROJECT....NOW LOOK AT ME AND MY CAR..... :angry:


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 12 2007, 01:47 AM~9432774
> *when do 76's become cali smog exmpt??
> *


NOW, "I" DID MY REG. 11/06 & 11/07 NO SMOG NEEDED. ITS 30 YEARS.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 12 2007, 05:56 PM~9437507
> *CAN YOU DO THEM FOR US?  :biggrin:
> *


i wish.

i would LOVE to make a new mold, and make them. i think its real messed up that a company that SPECIALIZES in making them, cant get it right.


i realize some tweaking is necessary but damn, when the LEFT doesnt even match the RIGHT side piece, there is a HUGE problem, outside of just "not fitting perfectly".


i would at least have expected to see a mirror image of the two when comparing them side by side, but thats not the case, i put 4 different sets side by side, and well, I think ANYONE who has bought a set, knows the outcome to that one.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 12 2007, 07:20 PM~9438663
> *i wish.
> 
> i would LOVE to make a new mold, and make them. i think its real messed up that a company that SPECIALIZES in making them, cant get it right.
> ...


YEAH THOSE THINGS FUCKING SUCK!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 12 2007, 10:39 AM~9434701
> *YOU ROLLIN OUT THERE?
> *


yes sir


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Nov 28 2007, 06:08 PM~9326706
> *Attn: 75-76 Glasshouse builders.
> 
> Send me a complete list of the parts u need to complete your project. chrome parts in stock. Let me know what you guys need.
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:nicoderm: ifound a 75 been seeing car for about 10 yrs now i saw 4 sale sign on it gonna check into it tomorrow


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 12 2007, 04:47 PM~9437835
> *YOU GUYS MAKE ME WANT A G-HOUSE MORE EVERYDAY....
> *


 hell yea!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

we had a meeting at work today and somebody rolled up in this, i never found out who the owner was though, I just thought i'd share with you all you GLASS fiends :biggrin: 



















13's :0 









not sure if they were OG, or the if it was the stuff you can buy at autozone but they were both there :0


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Dec 13 2007, 08:13 AM~9441832
> *we had a meeting at work today and somebody rolled up in this, i never found out who the owner was though, I just thought i'd share with you all you GLASS fiends :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 12 2007, 03:24 PM~9437246
> *and even the NOS rear bumper fillers can be VERY brittle, even though they have been in a box, sitting on a shelf since the late 70's/early 80's.
> so honestly, NOS isnt exactly a great idea (especially for the $400 that i have seen them sell for).
> the ones from RP will work as Smurf said, the best thing to do to them, is make a bunch of slits in them, to make them flimsy and them "reskin" them with fiberglass mat once you manipulate them so that they fit correctly. THEY CAN BE MADE TO LOOK PERFECT, just takes time, patience and fiberglass experience. And they will hold paint better than the original rubber ones.
> *



brittle indeed....  ....i took the perfect set from my 74'....was gonna strip them and use them for my 76'...sprayed on lite coat of stripper...the black peeled right off......noticed the were starting to crack.....BAD!...  :tears: 


 :biggrin: ...but i'll get those fiber-crap ones to work...maybe i can get my homie to try out his english wheel....metal ones would be baddass.... :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:  check this out mr.74...nos...i just won the other side today...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Apr 17 2006, 07:02 PM~5262552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN BRO YOU'VE CAME A LONG WAY HOMIE...I WAS BORED AT WORK.... :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Dec 13 2007, 12:13 AM~9441832
> *we had a meeting at work today and somebody rolled up in this, i never found out who the owner was though, I just thought i'd share with you all you GLASS fiends :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks all og thanks for sharing MR. 74


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 13 2007, 06:35 AM~9442768
> *DAMN BRO YOU'VE CAME A LONG WAY HOMIE...I WAS BORED AT WORK.... :biggrin:
> *


* :biggrin: Thanks Homie, did you see the rest of them? when i took the whole thing apart.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Dec 13 2007, 01:13 AM~9441832
> *we had a meeting at work today and somebody rolled up in this, i never found out who the owner was though, I just thought i'd share with you all you GLASS fiends :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 That thing is clean.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :0  


very clean 76'.....pretty dam original...




:wave: sup smurf.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 13 2007, 11:09 AM~9443903
> *:uh:  :0
> very clean 76'.....pretty dam original...
> :wave: sup smurf.....
> *


*Sup, Big Dog, what's the word? Let me know what's crack-e-lacken on PM  *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 13 2007, 02:09 AM~9442367
> *:biggrin:   check this out mr.74...nos...i just won the other side today...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 ....thats the get down right there...ive been fucking up, i have been hitting up ebay lately...next time you see some bro let me know


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 13 2007, 09:04 AM~9443870
> * :biggrin: Thanks Homie, did you see the rest of them? when i took the whole thing apart.  </span>
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>I'M SURE I'LL GET EM TONIGHT...I GOT ANOTHER NIGHT SHIFT.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 13 2007, 04:05 AM~9442357
> *brittle indeed....  ....i took the perfect set from my 74'....was gonna strip them and use them for my 76'...sprayed on lite coat of stripper...the black peeled right off......noticed the were starting to crack.....BAD!...   :tears:
> :biggrin: ...but i'll get those fiber-crap ones to work...maybe i can get my homie to try out his english wheel....metal ones would be baddass.... :0
> *


i would say with an english wheel and a hammer form, ANYTHING is possible.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2007, 03:44 PM~9446533
> *i would say with an english wheel and a hammer form, ANYTHING is possible.
> *


that would be clene if some one made some metal ones


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2007, 04:44 PM~9446533
> *i would say with an english wheel and a hammer form, ANYTHING is possible.
> *


MAKE US SOME OF THOSE TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Dec 13 2007, 02:08 PM~9445758
> *:0  :0 ....thats the get down right there...ive been fucking up, i have been hitting up ebay lately...next time you see some bro let me know
> *



i'll post links when i find them...i scored a grill emblem...and a set of headlight trims....nos...to go with my bumperguards i got from dirtysanchez...and six trey impala....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2007, 03:44 PM~9446533
> *i would say with an english wheel and a hammer form, ANYTHING is possible.
> *



oh for sure..... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 14 2007, 02:46 AM~9451219
> *i'll post links when i find them...i scored a grill emblem...and a set of headlight trims....nos...to go with my bumperguards i got from dirtysanchez...and six trey impala....
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

T T T


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Our Brothers From Another Motha :0 .  

<img src=\'http://i1.tinypic.com/6q25v2a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

This one is just a Bad Ass Picture :cheesy: , Now if i only knew how to read Japanese :uh: , Look at some of the parts he has :0 .  *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

heres a *Glasshouse* that we have in or club :biggrin: :biggrin: 
hope u like the pics..  
*Modern Times LIFE*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 14 2007, 03:33 PM~9454745
> *Our Brothers From Another Motha :0 .
> 
> <img src=\'http://i1.tinypic.com/6q25v2a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...




:0 :0 :0 

look at all those parts.....


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

owr glass houses :cool







:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Dec 15 2007, 10:42 AM~9458966
> *owr glass houses :cool
> 
> 
> ...


LATIN LIFE DOES PUT IT DOWN FOR THE GLASSHOUSES!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THAT 73 IS THA SHIT :0 :0


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 14 2007, 11:33 PM~9454745
> *Our Brothers From Another Motha :0 .
> 
> <img src=\'http://i1.tinypic.com/6q25v2a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


love that magazine layout,
car + owner,


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

:0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ALMOST AT PAGE 700 :wow: :wow: :wave: :wave: 









i just remembered something FUNNY that i heard one time. this dude was talking about how Glasshouses WERENT TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS.

makes you want to :banghead: :buttkick: :guns: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 15 2007, 04:44 PM~9460816
> *ALMOST AT PAGE 700  :wow:  :wow:  :wave:  :wave:
> i just remembered something FUNNY that i heard one time. this dude was talking about how Glasshouses WERENT TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS.
> 
> ...


serious


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 15 2007, 06:44 PM~9460816
> *ALMOST AT PAGE 700  :wow:  :wow:  :wave:  :wave:
> i just remembered something FUNNY that i heard one time. this dude was talking about how Glasshouses WERENT TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS.
> 
> ...



*You shoud've smacked the shit out that muhthafucka.....*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 15 2007, 10:16 AM~9459100
> *LATIN LIFE DOES PUT IT DOWN FOR THE GLASSHOUSES!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




LATIN LIFE has a nice line up....


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 15 2007, 03:44 PM~9460816
> *ALMOST AT PAGE 700  :wow:  :wow:  :wave:  :wave:
> i just remembered something FUNNY that i heard one time. this dude was talking about how Glasshouses WERENT TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS.
> 
> ...


:roflmao:

thats funny, cuz you almost see more glasshouses than 64s in old pix.
as far as im concerned its 64s and glasshouses...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

700!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 16 2007, 08:34 AM~9463567
> *700!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

One of my fav pic's for page 700 :0


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

nice new pics guys, only thing the threads been lackin latly is new pics :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 16 2007, 10:22 AM~9464085
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 16 2007, 08:22 PM~9466830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  DAM!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

700 :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: @ *700*


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

what up fellas, goodmorning


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9469847


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wave: WHATS UP G-HOUSE FEST HOMIES...



> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 18 2007, 09:53 AM~9476627
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9469847
> *




DAMN WISH I HAD THE MONEY...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup everyone


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

yo!


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

wat up ppl ...were the g.house ride form sale at??? uffin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 18 2007, 02:25 PM~9478046
> *yo!
> 
> 
> ...


  DAM THATS NICE!!! It looks like its from a movie.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

OOH 701!!!! :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 16 2007, 12:22 PM~9464085
> *:0  :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 16 2007, 10:22 PM~9466830
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 18 2007, 09:18 PM~9480491
> *:thumbsup:
> *


* :wave: Same to you big Homie, What ever happened to your project? Anymore updates?  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

STILL GOT THAT FUEL SENDING UNIT IF ANYBODY NEEDS IT.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

TTT

Little update, started removing front..
next step engine out, for a refreshment.. then save money again for the next step.












front is finally off, but don't have any pictures..


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Dec 19 2007, 11:51 PM~9485661
> *
> front is finally off, but don't have any pictures..
> *



go out then and take soem more 

nice that u put some time into the ride... wish I had a lil shop to go down on the ride.
cant even install my accessories  outside like ur workin aint nice with my interiour 
and still nice paint. we'll see :uh: 

TTT for more glass project pix !


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hey phil, I got ur PM ! :biggrin:

thanks for getting the stuff out, a NICE xmas present... cant wait to take it
out the mailbox :thumbsup: will of course compensate you. once more, big 
thanks! Mike


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

i never knew that bird man owned that ugly ass donk with the rolls royce front end the red one?? anybody got pix?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 19 2007, 04:47 PM~9486039
> *i never knew that bird man owned that ugly ass donk with the rolls royce front end the red one?? anybody got pix?
> *


*
Nope, and if somebody does please don't fuck up our tread by posting that Ugly Shit in here.  *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 19 2007, 06:32 PM~9486401
> *
> Nope, and if somebody does please don't fuck up our tread by posting that Ugly Shit in here.
> *


AMEN.


i dont even know who the fuck bird man is, but if he owns that ugly shit, im thankful i dont know.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 19 2007, 06:12 PM~9486763
> *AMEN.
> i dont even know who the fuck bird man is, but if he owns that ugly shit, im thankful i dont know.
> *


*Last Bird Man i knew about, used to Fly and had an Eagle as a Side kick, i believe he's a Lawyer now.  *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 19 2007, 03:47 PM~9486039
> *i never knew that bird man owned that ugly ass donk with the rolls royce front end the red one?? anybody got pix?
> *


 fuck that bull shit!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 19 2007, 03:47 PM~9486039
> *i never knew that bird man owned that ugly ass donk with the rolls royce front end the red one?? anybody got pix?
> *


 fuck that bull shit!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 19 2007, 05:12 PM~9486763
> *AMEN.
> i dont even know who the fuck bird man is, but if he owns that ugly shit, im thankful i dont know.
> *



birdman used to be a drug pusher but now owns cash money records, hes got millions so i guess hes got money to waist :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Dec 19 2007, 07:50 PM~9487109
> *birdman used to be a drug pusher but now owns cash money records, hes got millions so i guess hes got money to waist :uh:
> *


ohhhhhh ok. so he is one of those CHUMPS. 

he must be one of those "rappers" who got rich making lame music that sounds like video games from the 1980's and they get on MTV Cribs and brag about how "they make all their own beats".

well, one thing is for sure, THEY AINT LOWRIDING so fuck em.  same thing goes for their wack ass cars. we definitely dont need to see pics of that shit in the GLASSHOUSE TOPIC.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 19 2007, 07:32 PM~9488026
> *ohhhhhh ok. so he is one of those CHUMPS.
> 
> he must be one of those "rappers" who got rich making lame music that sounds like video games from the 1980's and they get on MTV Cribs and brag about how "they make all their own beats".
> ...





 :nicoderm:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 19 2007, 08:32 PM~9488026
> *ohhhhhh ok. so he is one of those CHUMPS.
> 
> he must be one of those "rappers" who got rich making lame music that sounds like video games from the 1980's and they get on MTV Cribs and brag about how "they make all their own beats".
> ...


 :yes: :yes: uffin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 19 2007, 07:32 PM~9488026
> *ohhhhhh ok. so he is one of those CHUMPS.
> 
> he must be one of those "rappers" who got rich making lame music that sounds like video games from the 1980's and they get on MTV Cribs and brag about how "they make all their own beats".
> ...


*X2*


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin: HERE ARE FEW PICTURES :0


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

hey boxers75glasshouse do you have any pictures of the interior?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 19 2007, 07:32 PM~9488026
> *ohhhhhh ok. so he is one of those CHUMPS.
> 
> he must be one of those "rappers" who got rich making lame music that sounds like video games from the 1980's and they get on MTV Cribs and brag about how "they make all their own beats".
> ...


  HELL NO WE DONT WANT TO SEE PICTURES OF THEIR ****** ASS CARS! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 19 2007, 04:32 PM~9486401
> *
> Nope, and if somebody does please don't fuck up our tread by posting that Ugly Shit in here.
> *


SORRY BRO NOT TRYING TO FUCK UP ANYTHING JUST WANTED TO MAKE SURE WE WERE TALKING ABOUT THE SAME CAR.. BUT I GUESS YOU KLNOW THE BUCKET IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 20 2007, 08:42 AM~9491305
> *SORRY BRO NOT TRYING TO FUCK UP ANYTHING JUST WANTED TO MAKE SURE WE WERE TALKING ABOUT THE SAME CAR.. BUT I GUESS YOU KLNOW THE BUCKET IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS YOU CAN TELL THE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS IN HERE ARE PROTECTIVE OF THIS TOPIC LIKE WE ARE ABOUT OUR "HOUSES" YOU WILL HAVE BETTER LUCK IN THE DUBS AND ABOVE TOPIC.

BTW....THAT CAR LOOKS LIKE SHIT!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 20 2007, 08:01 AM~9491376
> *I GUESS YOU CAN TELL THE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS IN HERE ARE PROTECTIVE OF THIS TOPIC LIKE WE ARE ABOUT OUR "HOUSES" YOU WILL HAVE BETTER LUCK IN THE DUBS AND ABOVE TOPIC.
> 
> BTW....THAT CAR LOOKS LIKE SHIT!
> *


let me make myself strait ... i dont like the car i think its gay i dont like donks there fucken stupid looking .. i just couldnt believe somebody with that much money could build something so ugly... were in my post does it even sound like i like the car??? please let me know??... all my rides are on 13's so please understand i hate donks .. dont see how i got misunderstood :uh: i think your car is one of the badest cars out there ?? so i dont understand how im misunderstood??


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Dec 20 2007, 12:17 AM~9490340
> *hey boxers75glasshouse do you have any pictures of the interior?
> *


the interior not done yet


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Dec 19 2007, 10:29 PM~9489967
> *:biggrin: HERE ARE FEW PICTURES :0
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 19 2007, 05:33 PM~9486958
> *Last Bird Man i knew about, used to Fly and had an Eagle as a Side kick, i believe he's a Lawyer now.
> *


 :roflmao: same here dogg


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Dec 20 2007, 10:05 AM~9492059
> *LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :cheesy:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 19 2007, 03:01 PM~9485710
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin nice bro, i tried getting the other grille emblem that was on there but someone beat me to it :angry:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Dec 20 2007, 10:05 AM~9492059
> *LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 20 2007, 03:51 AM~9490855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Dec 20 2007, 09:06 AM~9491729
> *the interior not done yet
> *


 alright coo man


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Dec 19 2007, 11:29 PM~9489967
> *:biggrin: HERE ARE FEW PICTURES :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 19 2007, 06:33 PM~9486958
> *Last Bird Man i knew about, used to Fly and had an Eagle as a Side kick, i believe he's a Lawyer now.
> *


That show kick ass...I wish they had it on again up here


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

EL STRAY 76


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2007, 09:39 PM~9497588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ....thats clean, gotta love that old school look


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

just thought i'd give you guys a little heads up...they place that plated my plastic grill is no longer in business, i was ableto find another spot out in Garden Grove, Ca, the place is called D&S Custom Plating...went down there yesterday to check out their work and get a quote for my headlight bezels, the price was very reasonable considering thats it hard to find people that do plastic out here and they quality is excellent, i maybe taking my bezels after the 1st of the year, ill keep you guys posted


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2007, 09:39 PM~9497588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats fuckin bad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2007, 09:39 PM~9497588
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 very nice


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 21 2007, 05:39 AM~9497588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Dec 21 2007, 01:42 AM~9499092
> *just thought i'd give you guys a little heads up...they place that plated my plastic grill is no longer in business, i was ableto find another spot out in Garden Grove, Ca, the place is called D&S Custom Plating...went down there yesterday to check out their work and get a quote for my headlight bezels, the price was very reasonable considering thats it hard to find people that do plastic out here and they quality is excellent, i maybe taking my bezels after the 1st of the year, ill keep you guys posted
> *


* :0 Good looking out Homie, we need to chop it up about that new place, i'll hit you up one of these days.   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2007, 10:39 PM~9497588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2007, 10:39 PM~9497588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EY STARY CAN I HAVE A SET OF TRU'S FOR XMAS :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 21 2007, 09:47 AM~9500786
> * :0 Good looking out Homie, we need to chop it up about that new place, i'll hit you up one of these days.
> *


simon dogg, ya saves....wassup for new years dogg, are you gonna be out in long beach


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 18 2007, 10:44 PM~9481183
> * :wave: Same to you big Homie, What ever happened to your project? Anymore updates?
> *


Its still in the works. We are shooting for March!
Ill try to get some pics for you homie!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Dec 21 2007, 12:16 PM~9501360
> *simon dogg, ya saves....wassup for new years dogg, are you gonna be out in long beach
> *


* :cheesy: Good to hear that Homie, can't wait i'm sure it's going to be bad ass, just like your Caddy.  *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2007, 11:39 PM~9497588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks badass laid out like that.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 21 2007, 11:04 AM~9501272
> *EY STARY CAN I HAVE A SET OF TRU'S FOR XMAS :biggrin:
> *


 :no: get in line :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 21 2007, 01:00 PM~9501721
> * :cheesy: Good to hear that Homie, can't wait i'm sure it's going to be bad ass, just like your Caddy.
> *


I hope so! I got this Town car for now to hold me over but its not the same!
I cant wait to get the glasshouse bacc homie!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2007, 08:39 PM~9497588
> *
> 
> 
> ...



T T T


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2007, 08:39 PM~9497588
> *
> 
> 
> ...



T T T


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 21 2007, 12:39 AM~9497588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great looking car man, clean and simple.


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Happy holidays to all the glasshouse family.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*  Damn it's a Sad Day when you see all these GLASSHOUSES in the For sale section  i wish i had the space to scoop another one up, nothing but the best for the Glasshouse Fest Homies that are letting their beautiful Rides go. 

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381073\' target=\'_blank\'>76 Caprice For Sale</a>

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=373621\' target=\'_blank\'>Norcal75's Clean Ass Glasshouse For Sale</a>

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=380864\' target=\'_blank\'>CoastOne's Bad Ass Glasshouse For Sale</a>

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=380030\' target=\'_blank\'>Another Clean Ass 75 For Sale</a>

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=380151\' target=\'_blank\'>Yet another nice and solid Glasshouse</a>*


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 21 2007, 10:31 PM~9506045
> *  Damn it's a Sad Day when you see all these GLASSHOUSES in the For sale section  i wish i had the space to scoop another one up, nothing but the best for the Glasshouse Fest Homies that are letting their beautiful Rides go.
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381073\' target=\'_blank\'>76 Caprice For Sale</a>
> ...


Dont worry, Ill begetting another one--one of these days.


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL THE G-HOUSE FAMILY .


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Dec 20 2007, 10:04 AM~9491717
> *let me make myself strait ... i dont like the car i think its gay i dont like donks there fucken stupid looking .. i just couldnt believe somebody with that much money could build something so ugly... were in my post does it even sound like i like the car??? please let me know??... all my rides are on 13's so please understand i hate donks .. dont see how i got misunderstood :uh: i think your car is one of the badest cars out there ?? so i dont understand how im misunderstood??
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE, I NEVER SAID YOU LIKED IT EITHER  

OH AND THANKS!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 21 2007, 02:58 PM~9502444
> *:no: get in line  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT BOUT IF I HOOK U UP WITH SOME OF MY MOMS POZOLE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 22 2007, 01:15 PM~9508724
> *WHAT BOUT IF I HOOK U UP WITH SOME OF MY MOMS POZOLE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 21 2007, 09:31 PM~9506045
> *  Damn it's a Sad Day when you see all these GLASSHOUSES in the For sale section  i wish i had the space to scoop another one up, nothing but the best for the Glasshouse Fest Homies that are letting their beautiful Rides go.
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381073\' target=\'_blank\'>76 Caprice For Sale</a>
> ...



tell me aboutit 
i wish i had a big yard to keep cars...
ill have me another one


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Dec 22 2007, 08:10 AM~9506644
> *Dont worry, Ill begetting another one--one of these days.
> *


Jose, how are you?!  
:0 hope you buy a glasshouse again!
in the meanwhile ill keep on building your old one :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Dec 22 2007, 02:04 PM~9509253
> *Jose, how are you?!
> :0 hope you buy a glasshouse again!
> in the meanwhile ill keep on building your old one :biggrin:
> *


I feel De-masculated without a lo-low right now......  :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Dec 22 2007, 06:42 PM~9510455
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 now thats the car i wanna cruise


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Dec 22 2007, 06:42 PM~9510455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Dec 22 2007, 12:10 AM~9506644
> *Dont worry, Ill begetting another one--one of these days.
> *


sup bro...it was good choppin it up with you last week at my work


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

beeing offered over here for 10 Gz. car still in LA.. anyone ever seen it?


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

MERRY X-MAS TO ALL THE G-HOUSE RYDERS :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS GLASSHOUSE RIDAS!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 24 2007, 05:52 AM~9519706
> *beeing offered over here for 10 Gz. car still in LA.. anyone ever seen it?
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: its nice i have some pictures of it before the color spokes


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKTPVl6q7bU


 MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY GLASSHOUSE HOMIES..... :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE GANGSTA GLASSHOUSE HOMIES!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ORALE GLASSHOUSE FAMILA!! HAVE A GOOD ONE FROM MY FAMILIA TO YOURS!! I'LL BE SEEING SOME OF YOU FOR A GROUP PIC ON THE 1ST!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Feliz Navidad to all the Glasshouse Family and Homies, from me and mine to you and yours  *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Dec 24 2007, 02:33 PM~9521574
> *  MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE GANGSTA GLASSHOUSE HOMIES!
> *


x2


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 24 2007, 11:15 AM~9521461
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKTPVl6q7bU
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY GLASSHOUSE HOMIES..... :biggrin:
> *


3x that :wave: :wave:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

just wanted to wish the glasshouse family a merry christmas!!!......be safe everybody!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 23 2007, 02:38 PM~9514968
> * now thats the car i wanna cruise
> *


It is a badass GlassHouse.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 24 2007, 01:42 PM~9522048
> *Feliz Navidad to all the Glasshouse Family and Homies, from me and mine to you and yours
> *


Igualmente, a lil rum and tequila for everyone.


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 24 2007, 05:52 AM~9519706
> *beeing offered over here for 10 Gz. car still in LA.. anyone ever seen it?
> 
> 
> ...


SEEN IT AT POMONA SWAPMEET CLEAN CAR NICE INTERIOR ALL DONE IN ORIGINAL PATTERN BUT THE ONLY THING IS THE RUST UNDER THE VYNYL TOP


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

merry chrismas to all the glasshouse riders!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

what up fam!

someone was looking for wheel well trim awhile ago heres a complet nos set 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/75-76-CHEVR...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-76-CHE...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt found it on the third page. whats going on?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 26 2007, 10:55 AM~9534109
> *ttt found it on the third page. whats going on?
> *



 :nono: 


sup stray....


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 20 2007, 03:51 AM~9490855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics of Shops Laggard coming down the Altemont, Twotonz. Keep up the good work that you do bro from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 26 2007, 12:20 PM~9534608
> *  :nono:
> sup stray....
> *


what up tom! primered my shit! im ready to roll on the first :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HOW WERE THE HOLIDAYS


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey guys trying to find out where the vac. lines go. There are to skinny black vacuum lines that come out of the center of the firewall. 1 of them goes to the vacuum ball. there other I don't know. it was caped off when I bought the car. Does anyone know or have picks of there firewall and or heater core hoses?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

who needs skirts hit me up


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 26 2007, 05:58 PM~9536018
> *HOW WERE THE HOLIDAYS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt 3rd page homies!!! you guys are slackin!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Dec 27 2007, 10:54 AM~9541805
> *ttt 3rd page homies!!! you guys are slackin!!
> *



:uh: ...... your just spending too much time in off topic... :biggrin: 


took me a couple days to relize you changed your name...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

WHO ALL IN HERE IS PLANING ON GOING TO THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC?

I WILL BE THERE AND WOULD LIKE TO PUT SOME NAMES WITH FACES AND HOUSES!


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 27 2007, 05:03 PM~9544569
> *WHO ALL IN HERE IS PLANING ON GOING TO THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC?
> 
> I WILL BE THERE AND WOULD LIKE TO PUT SOME NAMES WITH FACES AND HOUSES!
> *


ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Dec 27 2007, 08:59 PM~9545827
> *ill be there :biggrin:
> *


YOU TAKING THE HOUSE?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 27 2007, 05:03 PM~9544569
> *WHO ALL IN HERE IS PLANING ON GOING TO THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC?
> 
> I WILL BE THERE AND WOULD LIKE TO PUT SOME NAMES WITH FACES AND HOUSES!
> *


see you there dirty!!!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 27 2007, 05:03 PM~9544569
> *WHO ALL IN HERE IS PLANING ON GOING TO THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC?
> 
> I WILL BE THERE AND WOULD LIKE TO PUT SOME NAMES WITH FACES AND HOUSES!
> *


i will be there in mine


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Dec 28 2007, 12:27 AM~9548562
> *see you there dirty!!!
> *


ill be there,, no house tho


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

..... i hope to get my daily back together.... have to roll stock wheels... no tires til' next week.... dam tire shortage :angry:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

bump....see you guys there


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

I am going but with out my HOUSE hope see some off the GLASSHOUSE RIDERS So I can Take some pics of the GLASSHOUSE'S.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...WNA:MOTORS:1123







goddddddammmm!...... :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

785 really?? no way...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 29 2007, 02:23 AM~9556841
> *785 really?? no way...
> *




 pretty sad.....i was ready to bid up to $200.00.....but last update i got it was $450....

then i saw the final price.... hno: :loco: 


somebody is loco for there house


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

:0 GODD DAMMMMMM 785$$$$$$$ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

somebody REALLY needed those mouldings :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 29 2007, 07:58 PM~9560898
> *somebody REALLY needed those mouldings :uh:
> *




you ain't kidding


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

damn classic/hotrod fools...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Bump for Tuna's House 

Also note the Dayton street sing in the garage :0 :0 :0


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Dec 29 2007, 10:20 PM~9561991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 OHHH THATS CLEAN!!!!!!! :0


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 29 2007, 07:58 PM~9560898
> *somebody REALLY needed those mouldings :uh:
> *


most of us do, just not that crazy to pay almost 800 for a set LOL


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 27 2007, 08:05 PM~9545860
> *YOU TAKING THE HOUSE?
> *


you know it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Bump for Maiden's House :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Dec 30 2007, 12:12 PM~9564777
> *most of us do, just not that crazy to pay almost 800 for a set LOL
> *


yea that was my point :biggrin:


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Dec 26 2007, 10:16 PM~9537534
> *Hey guys trying to find out where the vac. lines go. There are to skinny black vacuum lines that come out of the center of the firewall. 1 of them goes to the vacuum ball. there other I don't know. it was caped off when I bought the car. Does anyone know or have picks of there firewall and or heater core hoses?
> *


Anybody? :dunno: 

Here are some pics of the motor before and after.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Dec 29 2007, 10:20 PM~9561991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Dec 30 2007, 05:48 PM~9567335
> *Anybody? :dunno:
> 
> Here are some pics of the motor before and after.
> ...


Got Damned GP one that looks beautiful.

Hey Smurf you going to the Majestics pic-nic on Tuesday?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

http://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd152/a...augnov07097.flv


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

....


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Dec 30 2007, 10:14 PM~9569741
> *http://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd152/a...augnov07097.flv
> *


KLEEN HOUSE HOMIE ANY INTERIOR PIC'S


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 29 2007, 08:58 PM~9560898
> *somebody REALLY needed those mouldings :uh:
> *


Anybody NEED some more? :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 20 2007, 03:51 AM~9490855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my fave LIL pics.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt
any more of tunas glass?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn GP and Phil been busy... looks good homies


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

76 house found on craigslist in Tacoma WA. for $3600
http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/car/520132025.html


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 31 2007, 04:37 PM~9574444
> *76 house found on craigslist in Tacoma WA. for $3600
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/car/520132025.html
> *


63 wagon in the back :uh:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

happy new years fellow house mates


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 31 2007, 05:10 PM~9574223
> *damn GP and Phil been busy... looks good homies
> *


Thanks man, can't wait to take more pics of my progress. but it has been snowing alot here in boston. so I can't get the car out of the shop.










I just finished installing the motor and I have her running again. I also fabricated and installed a full set of airbags. Sorry guys, no hydro's


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Dec 31 2007, 06:42 PM~9574947
> *happy new years fellow house mates
> *


x2, be safe guys.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 31 2007, 01:22 PM~9573471
> *ttt
> any more of tunas glass?
> *


They have been posted before but hell why not.....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

no worries GP bags are all good as well these days and a smoother ride


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SEEN A 76 THE OTHER DAY IN COMPTON...AT A SMALL SHOP ON ALONDRA DIDN'T TAKE A PIC ....NEXT TIME I WILL

RIDE LOOKES FIRME WITH THAT TUCK ON IT ...HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 1 2008, 02:14 AM~9578118
> *no worries GP bags are all good as well these days and a smoother ride
> *


Those were my thoughts exactly, your ride is tight. Do you still have it? are you one of the guys selling there car. I know afew people on here were selling there cars. 
here's a pic of mine at the last car show of 2007. Before all the work I'm doing now. Its nothing like smurfs ride.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn shits was clean before you started puttin in work... i know you'll do a bang up job...

Naw homie, my 73drop aint sellin it... i probably never will i built it in memory of my fallen homie... it was a dream of his and mine back in high school over 20 years ago to build one and get it featured in LRM, and I did as a street sweeper April 2003 and in the premier issue of what was TLM... gonna keep it for my boy and build a glass one of these days along with other fav rydes of mine


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 1 2008, 12:10 PM~9580337
> *damn shits was clean before you started puttin in work... i know you'll do a bang up job...
> 
> Naw homie, my 73drop aint sellin it... i probably never will i built it in memory of my fallen homie... it was a dream of his and mine back in high school over 20 years ago to build one and get it featured in LRM, and I did as a street sweeper April 2003 and in the premier issue of what was TLM... gonna keep it for my boy and build a glass one of these days along with other fav rydes of mine
> *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Jan 1 2008, 08:24 AM~9579462
> *Those were my thoughts exactly, your ride is tight. Do you still have it? are you one of the guys selling there car. I know afew people on here were selling there cars.
> here's a pic of mine at the last car show of 2007. Before all the work I'm doing now. Its nothing like smurfs ride.
> 
> ...


 do you have any more pictures of the car and the interior?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Jan 1 2008, 08:24 AM~9579462
> *Those were my thoughts exactly, your ride is tight. Do you still have it? are you one of the guys selling there car. I know afew people on here were selling there cars.
> here's a pic of mine at the last car show of 2007. Before all the work I'm doing now. Its nothing like smurfs ride.
> 
> ...


 is this impala a landau??


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jan 1 2008, 06:45 PM~9581400
> *do you have any more pictures of the car and the interior?
> *


I don't have to many pictures of it. I bought it in Dec 24, 2006 worked on for 4 months that it got wrecked. so I built it up again and I'm taking it to the next level. here are some pics that I do have.

before pics.


































Afew pics of the accident.


















And After........


































I have had it only one year, and I have spent more time working out it. Than I do driving it. I've done all the work myself. I think it has been well worth it. can't wait to drive her with the the new airbags.I like to keep it mostly old school, wish I had white interior though. More pics to come in the spring.


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 1 2008, 03:10 PM~9580337
> *damn shits was clean before you started puttin in work... i know you'll do a bang up job...
> 
> Naw homie, my 73drop aint sellin it... i probably never will i built it in memory of my fallen homie... it was a dream of his and mine back in high school over 20 years ago to build one and get it featured in LRM, and I did as a street sweeper April 2003 and in the premier issue of what was TLM... gonna keep it for my boy and build a glass one of these days along with other fav rydes of mine
> *


That sounds good homie.  

All the houses on here are very inspiring.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whats happening housers?? happy new year homies!


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 28 2007, 09:30 PM~9327685
> *Hey Jason, how's it going?  I hope all is well with your health, and that God brings you nothing but success for 2008.  It's been busy at work, for me, so I apologize for not calling. This part of the year brings happiness to many people but unfortunately, I get to see the tragic events while at work.
> Be safe, and call a Brotha some time.
> 
> ...




NICE CAR TOP DOGG


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Gracias Mr Caddy


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:dunno: any of you guys roll by the 'majestics' picnic?


saw mr.74 roll by....but he left before i could get his attention.....


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

nice GLASSHOUSE GP ONE!  keep up the good work!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF G HOUSE I GOT AT THE NEW YEARS SHOW


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the new year and the fresh glasshouses


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

CLEAN ASS GLASSHOUSE'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

Does anyone have any more pictures of the brown 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC, and the interior?????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jan 2 2008, 06:25 PM~9590681
> *
> 
> 
> ...




seen this car leaving the show.....fucker is tight.....  


driver looked alittle nervous....must not drive it very often


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

clean on the tru's


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hey ghouse fam, dayum I havnt been postin here for quite awhile...

merry xmas & happy new years, much glasshouse love from overseas!










nice new pix btw.... thats what we need in here!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 2 2008, 01:51 AM~9585902
> *:dunno: any of you guys roll by the 'majestics' picnic?
> saw mr.74 roll by....but he left before i could get his attention.....
> *


i saw your car parked outside the show too bro. i didnt think it was yours though, i thought yours was black primer, but i see the pics now, i got there late and it was to packed to get in so i just drove by and split....it felt good taking the car out though


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

pics i took...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

blast from the past..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jan 3 2008, 10:00 PM~9601794
> *i saw your car parked outside the show too bro. i didnt think it was yours though, i thought yours was black primer, but i see the pics now, i got there late and it was to packed to get in so i just drove by and split....it felt good taking the car out though
> *



should of threw a park outside where i was...got to see all the rides roll out from the gate....


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 4 2008, 07:37 AM~9603008
> *blast from the past..
> 
> 
> ...


clean shot of the cheech and chong movie


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 3 2008, 11:07 PM~9598023
> *hey ghouse fam, dayum I havnt been postin here for quite awhile...
> 
> merry xmas & happy new years, much glasshouse love from overseas!
> ...



:wave: Mike!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*What's up everybody haven't been in here lately, been real busy and only had time to come in and return PMs :uh: , hope everyone had some great Holidays and my best wishes for all you Guys for the new year of 2008. 

Some great new pictures :cheesy: couldn't make it out to the picnic, maybe next year  , I'm a Rider and not a by stander, so if My Car wasn't going neither was I. 
I Was supposed to roll out there with the M&M crew and the rest of the Homies from Los Angeles C.C and their new fleet of Cars, but my Car wasn't shifting out of first gear :uh: , thanks to Top Dog for some advice i'll be checking some things out this weekend, if those things don't work i'm just going to go ahead and buy a new Transmission fuck it, i'm tired of not been able to start enjoying the Glass on the weekends. 
Although everything wasn't that bad, on New Years Day i went to the Junk Yard in Wilmington and there's a 2 door 74 that i managed to take some good parts from :cheesy: , still has all the Glass and a lot of interior parts if any body needs some.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Dec 31 2007, 06:13 PM~9575699
> *Thanks man, can't wait to take more pics of my progress. but it has been snowing alot here in boston. so I can't get the car out of the shop.
> 
> 
> ...


*
Your Ride is clean Homie, i wouldn't go as far as to say my Car is nicer than yours, cause it's probably not. 
Let's just leave it as, "All of our Glasshouses are nice" .  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 3 2008, 04:07 PM~9598023
> *hey ghouse fam, dayum I havnt been postin here for quite awhile...
> 
> merry xmas & happy new years, much glasshouse love from overseas!
> ...


*
Gangsta, you forgot to trow the "W" :biggrin: j/k. I wish my car fitted in my Garage   *


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

whats up smurf


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 4 2008, 12:26 PM~9605858
> *whats up smurf
> *


*Nothing much Homie, saw the pictures of your Glass at the New Years Picnic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks good Homie, you going to Pomona on the 13th?  

<img src=\'http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c311/FERN213/IMG_0025.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

If only the Top was white and the moldings where shaved, this would be all you Homie. :0 
<img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r148/oldskool67/P1010218.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 4 2008, 11:42 AM~9605915
> *Nothing much Homie, saw the pictures of your Glass at the New Years Picnic :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: looks good Homie, you going to Pomona on the 13th?
> *


yeah ill be there i was looking 4 your house at the picnic


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 4 2008, 12:07 AM~9598023
> *hey ghouse fam, dayum I havnt been postin here for quite awhile...
> 
> merry xmas & happy new years, much glasshouse love from overseas!
> ...


Wassup Mike, how was your new years party?

Let me know when you'll be at Joost's again so I can come over and hang out and pick up my Rays


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 4 2008, 12:46 PM~9605941
> *
> yeah ill be there  i was looking 4 your house at the picnic
> *


*The House was at the House  , maybe next year Homie. Ni modo, no se pudo.  *


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

me and dirty sanchez were looking for you iwanted to see your house in person


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 4 2008, 12:57 PM~9606005
> *me and dirty sanchez were looking for you iwanted to see your house in person
> *


*Damn dispensa Homie, i really wanted to take it, but not on a trailer, that's not me. As soon as i get it going right i'm driving it to Pomona   *


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> *Damn dispensa Homie, i really wanted to take it, but not on a trailer, that's not me. As soon as i get it going right i'm driving it to Pomona    *
> [/quote yeah i know what you mean fuck beening a by stander


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE+Jan 4 2008, 01:05 PM~9606057--><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-SMURF_@Jan 4 2008, 12:01 PM~9606034
> *
> You knowwwww. I can understand when you're coming from another State like the Homie Dirty or up North like some of the other Homies, but when you live like 20-30 minutes away and you have to trailer your Car or show up with out a Car and everybody knows you have a Car, fuck that Homie, i rather stay my ass at Home :biggrin: There's always another event happening, so hopefully it'll be ready by then, if not fuck it the next. Imperial and Broadway are down the street from my Pad, but i wont go until my Car is ready and i can dip on my Glass not on my Daily.  *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> yeah i know what you mean fuck beening a by stander



*You knowwwww. I can understand when you're coming from another State like the Homie Dirty or up North like some of the other Homies, but when you live like 20-30 minutes away and you have to trailer your Car or show up with out a Car and everybody knows you have a Car, fuck that Homie, i rather stay my ass at Home :biggrin: There's always another event happening, so hopefully it'll be ready by then, if not fuck it the next. Imperial and Broadway are down the street from my Pad, but i wont go until my Car is ready and i can dip on my Glass not on my Daily.  *
[/quote]
i feel you on that.
i was hoping to see your rider tho...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> *Again, dispensa to all the Homies that wanted to see it, I should have it running very soon, even if i have to buy a new tranny, it's been too long and i'm getting all kinds of scratches from it just sitting on my driveway :dunno: , shit if i keep waiting it'll be time to repaint it again :uh:  *


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

what up big SMURF


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

[ shit if i keep waiting it'll be time to repaint it again :uh:  [/b]
[/quote]


fuck it..... lets strip it and repaint.... :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO DIRTY I DIDNT SEE YOU OUT THERE AT THE SHOW ???


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> what up big SMURF


*I know Huh :biggrin: , in a few months not yet  .  *


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> *I know Huh :biggrin: , in a few months not yet  .  *


hopefully ill see it in pomona :0


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Got more pics ???


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Wheel Well Moldings.</span></a>


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 4 2008, 05:47 PM~9608684
> *Wheel Well Moldings.</span></a>
> *


QUE ONDA DOGGIE I MISSED YOU TAMBIEN @ THE PICNIC. BUT DON'T TRIP HOMIE I UNDERSTAND . HIT ME UP SMURF I WANT TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT A 75 CAPRICE RAG. WHAT DO YOU THINK THEY GO FOR OR ARE WORTH (PROJECTS OFCOURSE)?I MAY HAVE PICTURES CUMING SOON.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 4 2008, 03:37 PM~9607731
> *I know Huh :biggrin: , in a few months not yet  .
> *


 :0 

you too?

:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER+Jan 4 2008, 07:15 PM~9608895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 4 2008, 06:47 PM~9608684
> *Wheel Well Moldings.</span></a>
> *


Anyone interested? :biggrin: 








These will fit any Impala from 72-76. The other piece is a hood lip for a 72 Impala.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

How about rocker mouldings, or door sill plates? :biggrin: 








Fits 71-76. Rockers are NOS too.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:      


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383738


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 4 2008, 10:55 PM~9610622
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383738
> *


Got 1 with factory discs. :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 4 2008, 09:58 PM~9610640
> *Got 1 with factory discs. :biggrin:
> *


2 far
thanks


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 4 2008, 10:35 PM~9610473
> *Anyone interested? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Is that your listing on ebay? Are those front and rear moldings? FYI the front wheel well moldings are slightly different in some years, for instance 74 wont fit 76. One of the Homies got some from a 76 to install on his 74 and they didn't fit, the fenders are different, just my 2.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 4 2008, 10:55 PM~9610622
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383738
> *


*Hit your local yard Homie, shouldn't be that much   *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 4 2008, 10:33 PM~9610969
> *Hit your local yard Homie, shouldn't be that much
> *


4 sho 

just wanted to see if any of the LIL homeboys had any layn around before i went to the yard


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 4 2008, 11:35 PM~9610981
> *4 sho
> 
> just wanted to see if any of the LIL homeboys had any layn around before i went to the yard
> *


*I believe Coast One had one ready for his Glasshouse, but his selling it now, maybe you can hit him up and see if he still has it, he's out in the Bay area. *


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 4 2008, 11:26 PM~9610900
> *Is that your listing on ebay? Are those front and rear moldings? FYI the front wheel well moldings are slightly different in some years, for instance 74 wont fit 76. One of the Homies got some from a 76 to install on his 74 and they didn't fit, the fenders are different,  just my 2.
> *


No I haven't put them on e-bay yet. The fenders are different but not where the trim goes. These are both front and back. 71's are different because of the side trim. They will work on Impala's for sure, Caprices had different side trim.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 4 2008, 11:38 PM~9611005
> *No I haven't put them on e-bay yet. The fenders are different but not where the trim goes. These are both front and back. 71's are different because of the side trim. They will work on Impala's for sure, Caprices had different side trim.
> *


*The Homie got them for his 74 Impala and they didn't fit, but if you say they do than that's that. Good luck with the Sale.  *


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 4 2008, 11:43 PM~9611042
> *The Homie got them for his 74 Impala and they didn't fit, but if you say they do than that's that. Good luck with the Sale.
> *


Did they not fit the shape of the wheelwell or was there side trim that made them not fit? As far as I know the wheelwell is the same, I could be wrong though. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 4 2008, 11:45 PM~9611058
> *Did they not fit the shape of the wheelwell or was there side trim that made them not fit? As far as I know the wheelwell is the same, I could be wrong though. :biggrin:
> *


*
I can always be wrong too, but they didn't fit the shape of the wheel well, the 76 Impala has the same fenders as the 75-76 Caprice, the 74 Caprice/Impala have different fenders, it's not much, right at the front of the fender near the bumper, just trying to give you a heads up, don't want to sale it and have someone try to tell you that you ripped them off. Now if we where talking about inner wheel wells, they are all the same.   *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

must keep nos parts away....


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 5 2008, 05:44 AM~9610526
> *How about rocker mouldings, or door sill plates? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much do you want for the door sill plates?..


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 4 2008, 11:44 PM~9610526
> *How about rocker mouldings, or door sill plates? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that the full set of rocker trim? how much?????? PM me a price


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 5 2008, 03:37 AM~9612552
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0  Doing Big Thangs :worship:  *


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 4 2008, 10:44 PM~9610526
> *How about rocker mouldings, or door sill plates? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



how much. pm me


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 5 2008, 02:37 AM~9612552
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



omg more pics more pics lol,

what up big smurf


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy: gotta love those spray booth pics....


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

nice.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jan 5 2008, 01:44 PM~9614345
> *omg more pics more pics lol,
> 
> what up big smurf
> *


*Sup Homie, did you ever talk to Homeboy about the seat belts? You never told me if you where going through with it or not, let me know, so i can go and find those things for you  .  *


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS UP DIRTY


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

HERES SOME PICTURES THAT I TOOK FROM MAJESTICS PICNIC "NEW YEARS DAY"


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

HERES SOME PICTURES THAT I TOOK FROM MAJESTICS PICNIC "NEW YEARS DAY"


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jan 5 2008, 11:44 AM~9614345
> *omg more pics more pics lol,
> 
> 
> *



More pics after work oh shit boss is cumn later


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*WHAT'S UP EVERYONE. I HAD A GOOD TIME OUT AT THE PICNIC GOT TO MEET 76GLASSHOUSE, BOXER AND JR GARCIA (THE BLUE 76 FROM IMPERIALS) HE WAS A REAL COOL GUY AND DIDN'T MIND THAT I STOLE THE IDEA FOR MY TRUNK FROM HIM...WHICH I DID! :cheesy: I WAS TRYING TO GET A HOLD OF A FEW OF YOU GUYS BUT MY PHONE WAS FUCKING UP BADLY. NEXT TIME....NEXT TIME! I REALLY DID WANT TO MEET THE OWNER OF THAT BROWN GLASSHOUSE FROM INDIVIDUALS TOO BUT DIDN'T ONE DAY...ONE DAY! HERE ARE A FEW OF MY PICS FROM THAT DAY.*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR ALL THE GLASSHOUSES


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 4 2008, 10:26 PM~9610900
> *Is that your listing on ebay? Are those front and rear moldings? FYI the front wheel well moldings are slightly different in some years, for instance 74 wont fit 76. One of the Homies got some from a 76 to install on his 74 and they didn't fit, the fenders are different,  just my 2.
> *


i was just gonna say that dogg...75-76 impala/caprice wheel well moldings wont fit a 74 impala/caprice...they are different at the front bottom parts of the fender

these pics have been posted but heres where they are different


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Anyone need these, 74-76 Caprice/Impala, Landau top moldings

these go along the side of the roof









these go over the top









i also have the clip that connects the top moldings


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Dec 26 2007, 01:11 PM~9534902
> *Nice pics of Shops Laggard coming down the Altemont, Twotonz. Keep up the good work that you do bro from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


SHOPS LAGGARD LOOKING GOOD. WHO DID THAT PAINT JOB? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jan 6 2008, 12:01 AM~9618551
> *Anyone need these, 74-76 Caprice/Impala, Landau top moldings
> 
> these go along the side of the roof
> ...


 how much???


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jan 6 2008, 12:52 AM~9618497
> *i was just gonna say that dogg...75-76 impala/caprice wheel well moldings wont fit a 74 impala/caprice...they are different at the front bottom parts of the fender
> 
> these pics have been posted but heres where they are different
> ...


*  You know me Homie, and i don't speak unless i've tried it or seen in person that something doesn't fit  you where the first one that told me about them not fitting :thumbsup:  *


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 20 2007, 03:51 AM~9490855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Happy New Year Stone Cold Customs.
I know who painted Shops Laggard? It was you ha, ha ,ha...
Stay  Adam, one luv.


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

whats up housestothetop!

who's got some raghouse trunk pictures ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 6 2008, 02:05 AM~9619317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 nice


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

got her moved to the new house.....time to do work!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

T T T :werd:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jan 6 2008, 04:09 AM~9619411
> *how much???
> *


PM'ed


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 6 2008, 10:03 AM~9620207
> *  You know me Homie, and i don't speak unless i've tried it or seen in person that something doesn't fit   you where the first one that told me about them not fitting :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

by the way, im not trying to keep the homie from making a sale....it just sucks when you buy something and it won't work or fit


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jan 6 2008, 12:52 AM~9618497
> *i was just gonna say that dogg...75-76 impala/caprice wheel well moldings wont fit a 74 impala/caprice...they are different at the front bottom parts of the fender
> 
> these pics have been posted but heres where they are different
> ...


Mine have a different part number than 75-76. I'm going to see where they don't fit tomarrow. :biggrin: I'll take a pic so we can all see.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Anyone interested in some lower trailing arms for your house? The lips have been shaved and there is reinforcement inside and the bottom is capped, there are some pinholes in them, they aren't perfect. $100 plus shipping.
























How about some upper a-arms? They are extended 1.5 inches and the ball-joint has been dropped 1 inch also for more lockup. They have 1/4 on the inside all the way around the bushing, they have 1/8 on the outside and top, they have 1/8 inside where the ball-joint goes through. I'm going to fill most of the pin holes still in that one. I built them to hop. $250 plus shipping.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

posting some more pictures of the GLASSHOUSE from back in the days!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Dec 26 2007, 12:11 PM~9534902
> *Nice pics of Shops Laggard coming down the Altemont, Twotonz. Keep up the good work that you do bro from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


thanks UCE ill be seeing you around the shows homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a lil GIF file i made


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jan 6 2008, 12:01 AM~9618551
> *Anyone need these, 74-76 Caprice/Impala, Landau top moldings
> 
> these go along the side of the roof
> ...


Sale Pending


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

so nobody can help us with those rear qaurter window trim


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 6 2008, 09:34 PM~9625447
> *Anyone interested in some lower trailing arms for your house? The lips have been shaved and there is reinforcement inside and the bottom is capped, there are some pinholes in them, they aren't perfect. $100 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> ...



im interested in the a arms but i dont have the money i will let you know when i do


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jan 7 2008, 05:24 PM~9632379
> *im interested in the a arms but i dont have the money i will let you know when i do
> *


That's cool I'm going to fill some more pin holes on them so they will look even better. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jan 6 2008, 09:50 PM~9624855
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> by the way, im not trying to keep the homie from making a sale....it just sucks when you buy something and it won't work or fit
> *


You are right they don't fit. Will work from 71-74. :biggrin: 
















It will all be on ebay soon so if you are interested watch for it. If you use the factory side trim on a 71 you would have to cut it to make it work.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0 

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/529665551.html


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jan 5 2008, 10:52 PM~9618497
> *i was just gonna say that dogg...75-76 impala/caprice wheel well moldings wont fit a 74 impala/caprice...they are different at the front bottom parts of the fender
> 
> these pics have been posted but heres where they are different
> ...


Damm, I miss my bitch!! the white one


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin: don't trip chopper...pieces of her saved the life of mine


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

:guns: :burn:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

dam wheres everybody at????? :|


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jan 9 2008, 09:28 PM~9652686
> *dam wheres everybody at????? :|
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jan 9 2008, 07:28 PM~9652686
> *dam wheres everybody at????? :|
> *



lurkin in the shaddows bro


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

*Happy new year to the best fest!! A sneak peak of my 75 for 2008 summer!*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :cheesy: nice wheels .....



sup everyone...TTT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NICE


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

t t t :around:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

lurkin in the shaddows bro 
[/quote]
yup yup  but heres everybody! :cheesy: so whats up with everybodies glasshouse for 08?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TUFF_GUY (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From another tread.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Someone's selling this one in the San Pedro Area.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Looking through some older pictures, these where taken a little bit after i bought the Car, about a year and a half ago.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I was a little bit bored at work and was digging through my Pictures, i'll post a few more tomorrow  .*


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

great pics smurf, I never saw the build up of your car. I just know of it from your recent pics. still a great ride.
hows that trans coming along?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 10 2008, 05:37 PM~9661322
> *From another tread.
> 
> 
> ...



nice exactly what mine used too look like


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 10 2008, 05:37 PM~9661322
> *From another tread.
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics???


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

nice work smurf!  thats clean man! :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

nice pics SMURF, you came a long way the car looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Jan 10 2008, 07:50 PM~9662038
> *great pics smurf, I never saw the build up of your car. I just know of it from your recent pics. still a great ride.
> hows that trans coming along?
> *


*Thanks Homies, i was looking for more pictures to put in here and figured hey some of the New Guys in the Fest didn't see where i started, so i went back in time and digged back to a year and a half ago :biggrin: , i'll post a few more in a few.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*The White Interior, still a little dirty from the Shop :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*My Little ones Ride getting some Leafs and stripes too :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Gotta Love Painters and their Over Spray :uh:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Sounding Mean Than a Mothafucka, well my Little one thought so :biggrin: :cheesy: Don't mind the wheel wells, those get dealt with later.  *


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: nice pics and nice car homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*New Years 12:30 A.M  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 11 2008, 12:34 PM~9667881
> *:uh: nice pics and nice car homie... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*Thanks Glad you like it, but why the :uh: face? 

I'll post some more shots of my Glasshouse Story Later  *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 11 2008, 02:04 PM~9668157
> *
> Thanks Glad you like it, but why the :uh: face?
> 
> ...


always good to see pics of your ride Smurf, did you ever get that problem with the driveshaft fixed?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 11 2008, 01:07 PM~9668185
> *always good to see pics of your ride Smurf, did you ever get that problem with the driveshaft fixed?
> *


*Thanks Homie, i have a little extra time so i thought i share some of my Glasshouse story with all the New Glasshouse Homies  , Yeah i fixed that and i should be posting some pictures of that too that i have some where, now i'm trying to make it sit as low as possible, but it's kind of difficult cause of the way the quarter panels seem to start going up at an angle along with the rear bumper, i'll just try to get it as low as i possibly can.  *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 11 2008, 02:20 PM~9668244
> *Thanks Homie, i have a little extra time so i thought i share some of my Glasshouse story with all the New Glasshouse Homies  , Yeah i fixed that and i should be posting some pictures of that too that i have some where, now i'm trying to make it sit as low as possible, but it's kind of difficult cause of the way the quarter panels seem to start going up at an angle along with the rear bumper, i'll just try to get it as low as i possibly can.
> *


thats how I want mine, the ass as low as possible


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

tight pics smurf 
more story pics plese


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 11 2008, 01:48 PM~9668504
> *tight pics smurf
> more story pics plese
> *


*
Thank You Sir and i'll get to that A.S.A.P.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*So after all that, i finally got it going in the afternoon New Years Day :cheesy: , I went and got some JB Weld and stuff the shit out of the fitting, but still had to wait a few hours for it to cure, but when it did, it did :cheesy: No more Fuel leaks. Here are a few pictures i took that day.  *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 11 2008, 01:00 PM~9668580
> *So after all that, i finally got it going in the afternoon New Years Day :cheesy: , I went and got some JB Weld and stuff the shit out of the fitting, but still had to wait a few hours for it to cure, but when it did, it did :cheesy: No more Fuel leaks. Here are a few pictures i took that day.
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro i wanna paint mine white that shit looks good


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*
The Engine Bay cleaned up a little and the new wheel wells back on. 
P.S. That white spot on the drivers side was taken care off also  and there where some other stuff i did on the car that i really haven't seen or heard about anybody doing on theirs but i don't have pictures of them :uh: sorry, the Homies that have been to my House seen first hand some of the things i did, they're not huge things just simple things, like my hood cable for example   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 11 2008, 02:06 PM~9668632
> *damn bro i wanna paint mine white that shit looks good
> *



*Thanks Homie, alot of fools wont agree with you on the white and i mean just painting a Car white is some kind of mistake :uh: , but thanks for the compliment.  *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 11 2008, 01:13 PM~9668704
> *
> Thanks Homie, alot of fools wont agree with you on the white, but thanks for the compliment.
> *


white is hard 2 pull off i got to admit
but you did a good job on that


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I love this picture, the new wheel wells, platinum white Pearl. :cheesy: *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*NARDI on. :cheesy:  *


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

chingao smurf, its lookin better and better every time, the wheel wells made a big difference under the hood, nice job homie


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 11 2008, 02:45 PM~9668961
> *chingao smurf, its lookin better and better every time, the wheel wells made a big difference under the hood, nice job homie
> 
> 
> *


*
Thanks Big Dog, just remenising(spell) :biggrin: , How you been Homie? Hope everything is good with you.  

I'll be back in a few, to continue the Glasshouse Story :biggrin: *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

DAMMMMM THATS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*So after all that was done i started messing with some small things that where bugging me, i installed extended shocks to clear the 12" Cylinders I'm Running, they worked fine but it took an inch away from how Low the rear used to sit and that's a Big No,No. So away with the shocks i went and now i'm running shockless :biggrin:  

Before  

<img src=\'http://i9.tinypic.com/6ofjf53.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

After :angry: *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*
I used a paper tube i had laying around to Mock up the new tunnel (sorry this is the only picture i have of this procedure :uh: )
*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I really hate things that are too noticeable, that's why i didn't want huge speaker spacers and grilles showing, so i drilled each little hole in my kick panels, can't really see them in the car, but you can sure hear the speakers in them :cheesy: .*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*It was getting close to the Vegas Super Show when i made a sudden change of Plans, i no longer cared for the white vinyl interior :0 so out it went.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Gave the Homie Billy(76 GLASSHOUSE) a call and puuff, like magic a new Interior was born out of SpinneyBeck Leather and Suade.  

Didn't want to go to crazy and tried to stay with the stock patterns.  

<img src=\'http://i14.tinypic.com/6t5bwc0.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i9.tinypic.com/72a1p1j.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i8.tinypic.com/8b7lirk.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i6.tinypic.com/8c33234.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i18.tinypic.com/7y3snpj.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i3.tinypic.com/72ka2pf.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i8.tinypic.com/8evihy1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Made my Rear Deck to house 4 Mids speakers, that's the new Suade head liner hanging :cheesy: 

<img src=\'http://i8.tinypic.com/82n9vds.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 11 2008, 04:00 PM~9668580
> *So after all that, i finally got it going in the afternoon New Years Day :cheesy: , I went and got some JB Weld and stuff the shit out of the fitting, but still had to wait a few hours for it to cure, but when it did, it did :cheesy: No more Fuel leaks. Here are a few pictures i took that day.
> 
> 
> ...


 This ride is super clean looking, I love glasshouses :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*He also finished up the Headliner. :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Power Seat and Lap Belts :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*This was the finished product  *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn smurf...shit lloks nice man!!!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 

That interior is shitting on them. Great job smurf!

By the way how do the T595's sound with the material on top of them ?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*
How it sits Now  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 11 2008, 07:11 PM~9671082
> *damn smurf...shit lloks nice man!!!
> *


*
They sound great Homie, a little better than i thought they would sound :cheesy: *


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Good to know :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Well that's it for now My Friends, i ran out of time, but not out of pictures :biggrin: , Hope you Guys enjoy the little summary of my Build, and it's by no way done, so stay tunned.  

I'll leave with this last shot, my favorite.   *


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

damnnnn smurf, looking good homie!! what happen to the endurashine under the hood?? what u use to dye the door panels? 
what car did the front bench come out of? 
i cant imagine the day i get to that level.. good job homie and post more picssss!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 11 2008, 10:36 PM~9672781
> *damnnnn smurf, looking good homie!! what happen to the endurashine under the hood?? what u use to dye the door panels?
> what car did the front bench come out of?
> i cant imagine the day i get to that level.. good job homie and post more picssss!
> *


I think he said before it was 3 or so seats to make one.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

oh yea i think i member that to


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

fuck smurf you make me jelous 

i be there some day


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

smurf ain't fucking
around...seen his house in person.....


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 12 2008, 02:20 AM~9674288
> *
> smurf ain't fucking
> around...seen his house in person.....
> *


thats for sure


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

happy saturday.... time to hit the garage and see what i can get done....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

bump TTT with a pic from another topic!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

DAMM SMURF YOUR NOT PLAYING AROUND!!!!!  but what did you use to dye your door panels?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

browsin through some 1991 lowrider mags....














































:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

OLDschool !


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for postin homie  
bring some with you when you come to the NL, very nice pics!


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Damn! Took me more than a week to browse through all 14363 replies.. :worship: one love for the glasshouse rollers

Today i'm gonna have a look at this '75 rag.. needs some custom paintjob and wheels, but looks like a solid project  










best thing is i can probably trade it for my '74 4dr hardtop :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

so you the NL guy from around joost that wants a drop-glass?


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 13 2008, 01:33 AM~9677359
> *Damn! Took me more than a week to browse through all 14363 replies..  :worship: one love for the glasshouse rollers
> 
> Today i'm gonna have a look at this '75 rag.. needs some custom paintjob and wheels, but looks like a solid project
> ...



:thumbsup: Sweet!
let us know if the deal came trough!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 12 2008, 04:21 PM~9676972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is still around. im suppsed to go take a look at it here soon. the original owner has it still and is possibly going to sell it. its in the bay area, about 2 hours from me.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 13 2008, 02:39 AM~9677413
> *this car is still around. im suppsed to go take a look at it here soon. the original owner has it still and is possibly going to sell it. its in the bay area, about 2 hours from me.
> *



coo! good condition and with that sam epaint job? post some pix whetehr u buy it or not when u look at it !


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 13 2008, 01:37 AM~9677385
> *so you the NL guy from around joost that wants a drop-glass?
> *


haha think so, didnt want to make it a buzz too much.. and still considering to find a nice '62 in Cali but the houses always kept me interested since i started reading on lil..


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 12 2008, 05:41 PM~9677421
> *coo! good condition and with that sam epaint job? post some pix whetehr u buy it or not when u look at it !
> *


 im not too sure on the exact condition of the car, my good friend works at the same place the owner does. im just trying to set soemthin up thru him to go see it. it would be bad ass if it was still in that shape! id just buy some new 5.20s and freshen everything up ! take it and show it like that.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

*need some input... will a 1973 in numper grill part fit my 76 bumper ? ...thanks*


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 13 2008, 02:46 AM~9677445
> *im not too sure on the exact condition of the car, my good friend works at the same place the owner does. im just trying to set soemthin up thru him to go see it. it would be bad ass if it was still in that shape! id just buy some new 5.20s and freshen everything up ! take it and show it like that.
> *



do it do it ! :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 13 2008, 01:37 AM~9677388
> *:thumbsup: Sweet!
> let us know if the deal came trough!
> *


i will, no doubt 

but i'll probably be rolling my '74 impala for a month or two if we come to a deal. i just finished rebuilding the 454 and got a whole lotta money in it, so i first want to try it out a little when it has broken in :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

we talkin burn outs on NL streets? :biggrin:

loved doin that wit my white-boy 76 4dr haha


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INTERNATIONAL GLASSHOUSES :biggrin: 


nothing but props for you guys over in europe


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 13 2008, 03:17 AM~9677617
> *INTERNATIONAL GLASSHOUSES  :biggrin:
> nothing but props for you guys over in europe
> *



we talkin dogg :biggrin: haha tnx and props back !


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

nice pics smurf, looks amazing


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 12 2008, 07:17 PM~9677617
> *INTERNATIONAL GLASSHOUSES  :biggrin:
> nothing but props for you guys over in europe
> *


hell yea its hard enough to find these parts here let alone over there.. :0


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 13 2008, 02:17 AM~9677617
> *INTERNATIONAL GLASSHOUSES  :biggrin:
> nothing but props for you guys over in europe
> *



Thank you for the compliment :biggrin: 

Props back homie, we learning from you guys!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2008, 12:24 AM~9680202
> *hell yea its hard enough to find these parts here let alone over there.. :0
> *



yea...you ain't kidding...we need to make sure we're not outbidding each other on ebay for parts too.... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 13 2008, 01:58 AM~9680623
> *Thank you for the compliment :biggrin:
> 
> Props back homie, we learning from you guys!
> ...




:nicoderm:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Hmm... went for a look at the raghouse I was talkin about, but I dont know yet.. 
Looked like there was a little too much filler on the car, though the underside looked solid. Underneath and around the side trim (not even applied in line with the rest :uh there was rustbubbles.. didnt feel good.. chrome trim was dented mostly.
Dash was cracked, front bench was ripped and badly repaired. Rag top motor was missing. Top itself was brand new, only the rear window was all sloppy.
Engine (350) ran solid, looked completely OG, drove nice.

Overall it's a good car for a project, but I think theres some nicer cars (in the US) for same or better money. Guy was asking €7500, about $11.000 :0 
Think i'ma still roll the '74 for a while.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hmm sounds expensive.... with glasshouses you gotta try to find a good and
COMPLETE car... IMO at least cause otherwise you gonna spent hella time and
money with lookin for the missin parts...


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

whats up glasshouse family?
:biggrin:








:biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

hey homies, How do you get the black trim off of the bumpers???????

i know u unbolt, but is it glued on.. that shits hard as fuck to get off.

thanks


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Jan 13 2008, 08:04 PM~9685640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car homie  

and is that a chopped towncar in the back :0


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Jan 13 2008, 09:04 PM~9685640
> *whats up glasshouse family?
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



Nice ride homie, where u get the chrome radiator support???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

got a couple parts finished today....


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

TTT

hey homies, How do you get the black trim off of the bumpers???????

i know u unbolt, but is it glued on.. that shits hard as fuck to get off.

thanks


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 11 2008, 10:36 PM~9672781
> *damnnnn smurf, looking good homie!! what happen to the endurashine under the hood?? what u use to dye the door panels?
> what car did the front bench come out of?
> i cant imagine the day i get to that level.. good job homie and post more picssss!
> *


*
Thanks Homie, i just cleaned them up real good and used a plastic dye, SEM brand, nothing fancy, i could have gotten all the panels shot with car paint to match, but that would have left the interior too shiny and that's not the way it was from stock, so this one worked good.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 14 2008, 08:48 AM~9689747
> *TTT
> 
> hey homies, How do you get the black trim off of the bumpers???????
> ...


*
They're glued on, most of the people that have attempt it, got them out in pieces cracked  . 
How ever there was one Guy in here before that actually got most of them off complete, i believe he used a small flat chissell(spell). 
This is one of the reasons why i haven't rechromed my bumpers, i wont rechrome them until i find a set of front and back bumper impact strips(well for now :biggrin: ) to put back on  
If you do get them off in one piece and are not planning to use them again, i'll buy them from you if they're in good shape :cheesy:  *


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks home, ima try again today but if that shit is to hard im just gonna keep them on and get them painted.

should have my chrome put in by the end of the week, ill post pics when its done 

Anyone know if they sell chrome brake booster and master cylinder, and where?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 14 2008, 11:43 AM~9690774
> *thanks home, ima try again today but if that shit is to hard im just gonna keep them on and get them painted.
> 
> should have my chrome put in by the end of the week, ill post pics when its done
> ...


*No problem, I need to rechrome my bumpers so even if i can't find them or find some nice chrome ones with the strips on, i'm going to have to take mine off, i'll take pictures of that and see how it works out, hopefully i can get them off in one piece. If not i'll just have to use the bumper bolts and shave them before i have my bumpers rechromed  Me and the Homie Chopper76 where at Pomona Swapmeet yesterday and they had them chrome boosters all over the place, if i would have know i could have picked it up for you. Sorry. *


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

damn how much was they going for? is there a specific one i should look for? or they universale ones?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

you talkin bout the rubber strips? from my experience they are more rare
then the wheel well modings. saw 4 sets of those in the past 2 years, only
one front rubber strip. don remember what it went for though


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

stolen from another topic to bump this shit...!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

any of you guys need a clean motor


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385695


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Thats Nice


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 14 2008, 11:57 AM~9690892
> *damn how much was they going for? is there a specific one i should look for? or they universale ones?
> *


*Don't know Homie, didn't know someone needed one until today so it never crossed my mind to ask for prices. I think they have them for your specific year, but like i said i didn't really ask. Sorry. *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO PHIL DID U GET THE NUMBER


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

some one asked to use my fillers to make a mold for metal ones. what do you guys think?


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Jan 14 2008, 04:01 PM~9692438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 14 2008, 03:25 PM~9692643
> *some one asked to use my fillers to make a mold for metal ones. what do you guys think?
> *


* :0 :0 I say you go for it, i've heard and read in one of the topics about the Guy from up north(i think) that made the ones for a regal for some guy, was going to hit him up about it, but i don't have the originals for him to duplicate, make a pair and slang them inhere i'm sure we're all willing to pay for them :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie+Jan 14 2008, 03:01 PM~9692438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks, glad you Guys like it.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

* :cheesy: Super Clean.  
*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From another tread.  *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 14 2008, 01:56 PM~9692898
> * :0  :0 I say you go for it, i've heard and read in one of the topics about the Guy from up north(i think) that made the ones for a regal for some guy, was going to hit him up about it, but i don't have the originals for him to duplicate, make a pair and slang them inhere i'm sure we're all willing to pay for them :cheesy:
> *


YEA THATS the same guy. i checked out the regal, and i was impressed. they look just like the regular ones but with out the indent warp, and theyre metal. reak nice.

i was just unsure about taking them off. but i checked mine and theyre arent brittle, still soft so, i was thinking about letting him borrow them.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 14 2008, 04:06 PM~9692974
> *YEA THATS the same guy. i checked out the regal, and i was impressed. they look just like the regular ones but with out the indent warp, and theyre metal. reak nice.
> 
> i was just unsure about taking them off. but i checked mine and theyre arent brittle, still soft so, i was thinking about letting him borrow them.
> *


Bulls Eye Classic Fabrication, Out of San Jose</span></a>

Can't wait and see how much he's going to ask for a set of rear fillers :0 He starts at $1400 for the Regal fillers.
[/b]


----------



## Solano Romeo (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 14 2008, 04:06 PM~9692974
> *YEA THATS the same guy. i checked out the regal, and i was impressed. they look just like the regular ones but with out the indent warp, and theyre metal. reak nice.
> 
> i was just unsure about taking them off. but i checked mine and theyre arent brittle, still soft so, i was thinking about letting him borrow them.
> *


I have a pretty nice set of front ones.

I would possibly let you use them to get metal ones made as long as I know I would get them back.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/car/534622587.html

2 rag's for sale in L.A area.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/car/534541909.html

76 in portland 2300.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

75 in san diego 1300

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/car/538624609.html


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*To all the local Glasshouse Riders.
Would any of you be interested in buying the Differential and Drive shaft combo that's on my Car? 
I came accross a good deal on a Chrome rear end that i'm considering but my rear end is ready, reenforced, power balls, New brakes, the drive shaft has already been shorten to work with the rear end, well you Guys seen my Build so you know it was done right. I'm not in a hurry, just wanted to see if someone would be interested.  *


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Another 76 in san diego 4000.

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/car/534949602.html


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

For my glasshouse homies 

I don't think it's been posted on here before, if it has....enjoy again

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJokaWo4GG8&feature=related


----------



## STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE (Aug 5, 2004)

The price for some fillers a complete set front and back are $1200.00 with a $500.00 deposit. Feel free to call me Angel Molina II 408-833-5652 for any question about the fillers


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks big dogg.. drove it 75mph on the fwy all the way out to sac yesterday


> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 14 2008, 02:59 PM~9692921
> *To all the local Glasshouse Riders.
> Would any of you be interested in buying the Differential and Drive shaft combo that's on my Car?
> I came accross a good deal on a Chrome rear end that i'm considering but my rear end is ready, reenforced, power balls, New brakes, the drive shaft has already been shorten to work with the rear end, well you Guys seen my Build so you know it was done right. I'm not in a hurry, just wanted to see if someone would be interested.
> ...


how much you tryin to get for that right there smurf?? hit me with a pm carnal. price for evrything. comes with the sway bar right?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 14 2008, 02:07 PM~9692499
> *YO PHIL DID U GET THE NUMBER
> *



oh my bad...yes...thanks....havn't had time to call yet...but i will


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE_@Jan 14 2008, 10:28 PM~9696673
> *The price for some fillers a complete set front and back are $1200.00 with a $500.00 deposit.  Feel free to call me Angel Molina II 408-833-5652 for any question about the fillers
> *


I CONTACTED ANGEL ABOUT THE FILLERS (I DID TELL HIM THAT THE PRICE WAS HIGH  ) HE WAS COOL AND WAS INTRESTED IN GETTING ALL THE INFORMATION ON THE FILLERS AS POSSIBLE. 

ON THE REAR FILLERS....
1974 CAPRICE AND 1974 THROUGH 1976 IMPALAS ARE THE SAME

1975 AND 1976 CAPRICES ARE THE SAME

ON THE FRONT.....TO THE BEST OF MY KNOWLAGE
1975, 1976 CAPRICE AND 1976 IMPALA ARE THE SAME

1974 CAPRICE, 1975 IMPALA ARE THE SAME

1974 IMPALA SAME AS /\/\/\/\/\/\/\ ??????

HOW BOUT SOME FEEDBACK ON ALL OF THIS? MAYBE THIS COULD HAPPEN AND JUST IMAIGINE METAL FILLERS ON THE GLASSHOUSES!

*BTW SMURF THE RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS....MAKE ME WANT TO GO ROLLIN!*


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 15 2008, 07:53 PM~9705422
> *I CONTACTED ANGEL ABOUT THE FILLERS (I DID TELL HIM THAT THE PRICE WAS HIGH  ) HE WAS COOL AND WAS INTRESTED IN GETTING ALL THE INFORMATION ON THE FILLERS AS POSSIBLE.
> 
> ON THE REAR FILLERS....
> ...


uffin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 14 2008, 10:59 AM~9691375
> *stolen from another topic to bump this shit...!
> 
> 
> ...



TTT FOR THE OLD HOMIE


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 11 2008, 01:27 PM~9667820
> *
> 
> Nobody will ever see my exhaust tips, just hear them
> ...


thanks again for my double hump crossmember Smurf. :biggrin: :biggrin: 


and you know I love the exhaust setup (the tips).


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 14 2008, 10:38 PM~9696778
> *:biggrin:  thanks big dogg.. drove it 75mph on the fwy all the way out to sac yesterday
> the homie ANTDOGGS 74 caprice. FEDERATION CC STOCKTON
> how much you tryin to get for that right there smurf?? hit me with a pm carnal. price for evrything. comes with the sway bar right?
> *


*That's what i'm talking bout Homie :cheesy: , Both Glasshouses where looking tight.  and you have a PM   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 15 2008, 09:53 PM~9705422
> *I CONTACTED ANGEL ABOUT THE FILLERS (I DID TELL HIM THAT THE PRICE WAS HIGH  ) HE WAS COOL AND WAS INTRESTED IN GETTING ALL THE INFORMATION ON THE FILLERS AS POSSIBLE.
> 
> ON THE REAR FILLERS....
> ...


*No problem, glad i could help in a small way  .*


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

wish I could get one of those double hump crossmembers. I had to make my own, Its all good thought. :biggrin: What are you guys runny for mufflers? I have stock manifolds, I was thinking running 24 inch glass packs with 2 inch pipe. Looking for a melo sound, but that oldschool sound when you get on it. Don't want anything to loud for just crusin in the city.

Got my 14x6's today, still waiting for a caddy rear. dude up the street from me has an 84 caddy. gonna give it away. but still waitin.


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 14 2008, 04:32 PM~9693661
> *To all the local Glasshouse Riders.
> Would any of you be interested in buying the Differential and Drive shaft combo that's on my Car?
> I came accross a good deal on a Chrome rear end that i'm considering but my rear end is ready, reenforced, power balls, New brakes, the drive shaft has already been shorten to work with the rear end, well you Guys seen my Build so you know it was done right. I'm not in a hurry, just wanted to see if someone would be interested.
> ...


whats up smurf i might need that rear end :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 16 2008, 01:16 PM~9710118
> *whats up smurf i might need that rear end  :cheesy:
> *


* :0 :0 Let me know when you're ready, first come first served :biggrin: Few people interested in it, but nothing's set on stone   *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2008, 02:45 AM~9698669
> *oh my bad...yes...thanks....havn't had time to call yet...but i will
> *



KOO JUST MAKEN SURE


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 16 2008, 01:38 PM~9710755
> * :0  :0 Let me know when you're ready, first come first served :biggrin: Few people interested in it, but nothing's set on stone
> *


smurf pm me with your hook up


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

would a 1980 caddy rear end work, to fit with skirts? what all would i have to do to it?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Yes, that caddy rearend will fit, but the driveline will have to be cut:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Here's your rearend Smurf.  
Did you finish the transmission work on your car?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 16 2008, 08:26 PM~9713660
> *Here's your rearend Smurf.
> Did you finish the transmission work on your car?
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 
*Yes, still haven't gotten a chance to test drive it, thanks alot for all your help Top Dogg, i'll let you know as soon as i get to try it out, hopefully it fixed the problem.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 16 2008, 07:39 PM~9713296
> *would a 1980 caddy rear end work, to fit with skirts? what all would i have to do to it?
> *


*
Like the Homie said, yes it will, all you'll have to do is have your drive shaft shortened to fit. You don't have to do nothing to the rear end, it bolts right up :cheesy:  *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 16 2008, 12:38 PM~9710755
> * :0  :0 Let me know when you're ready, first come first served :biggrin: Few people interested in it, but nothing's set on stone
> *



How muchyou want homie


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 16 2008, 10:33 PM~9714919
> *
> Like the Homie said, yes it will, all you'll have to do is have your drive shaft shortened to fit. You don't have to do nothing to the rear end, it bolts right up :cheesy:
> *


 how bout a 92's rearend?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 17 2008, 10:40 AM~9717790
> * how bout a 92's rearend?
> *


*
Don't want to be a jerk Big Dog, but all of this has been covered time and time again in the fest, if you(and i recommend this to all the new Guys) spend some time going over the tread you can find some really valuable information regarding our Glasshouses.  But to make it short yes it will work, but you'll still have to do the same to the drive shaft.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 16 2008, 11:23 PM~9715392
> *How muchyou want homie
> *


*Got a PM  OG DELEGATION built it(Chico and Joe), so you know it was built right :cheesy:  *


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

looking for the plastic grill that goes up on top of the firewall. At the bottom of the windshield, the wipers bottom out on it. Anybody have one in good shape kicking around, for my 76.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Jan 17 2008, 11:36 AM~9718593
> *looking for the plastic grill that goes up on top of the firewall. At the bottom of the windshield, the wipers bottom out on it. Anybody have one in good shape kicking around, for my 76.
> *



keep your eye on ebay....bought a clean one months back


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

all these clean glasshouses makin me want another one..
yup i made up my mind im gonna get another one..


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

what happened to your old one again?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 17 2008, 03:17 PM~9720063
> *what happened to your old one again?
> *


sold it to bigben,, i miss her..


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

HAHAAH DATS WAT HAPPEND TO ME LOOKN AT ALL THESE CLEAN G.HOUSE MADE ME GET ONE LOL


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

does anybody remember what page # the rear end swap instructions start on. any help is appreciated.


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SACRAMENTO (Jul 26, 2006)

any body selling 1976 front end :uh:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 17 2008, 11:12 AM~9717987
> *
> Don't want to be a jerk Big Dog, but all of this has been covered time and time again in the fest, if you(and i recommend this to all the new Guys) spend some time going over the tread you can find some really valuable information regarding our Glasshouses.   But to make it short yes it will work, but you'll still have to do the same to the drive shaft.
> *


  str8 homie, u always looking out... almost 700 pages, dont know where the fuck to start lookom... but good looks


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

MORE PICS PLEASE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 18 2008, 12:18 AM~9724305
> * str8 homie, u always looking out... almost 700 pages, dont know where the fuck to start lookom... but good looks
> *


*Trust me Big Dog, i still go through the whole Fest from time to time, never know what i missed out on  .  *


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

ill have some pics of some chrome tonigt


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 17 2008, 03:24 PM~9718857
> *keep your eye on ebay....bought a clean one months back
> *


Thanks homie, I've been there from time to time. Haven't seen any thing I need though. No problem, the only thing wrong with mine is the stop that the wiper lands on is gone. I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Jan 18 2008, 11:10 AM~9726714
> *Thanks homie, I've been there from time to time. Haven't seen any thing I need though. No problem, the only thing wrong with mine is the stop that the wiper lands on is gone. I'll keep my eyes open.
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

looks like the ride is off the market fellas.. time to start puttin some more money into it here soon.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 18 2008, 01:22 PM~9727091
> *looks like the ride is off the market fellas.. time to start puttin some more money into it here soon.
> *


* :0 :cheesy: Glad to hear you keeping it Homie, it's too clean to get rid of it.  *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 18 2008, 11:22 AM~9727091
> *looks like the ride is off the market fellas.. time to start puttin some more money into it here soon.
> *


uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

1976 Caprice. Selling for a friend. Runs and drives great. Recent tune up. says heat and air work. Power windows and locks. This car will get you from point A to point B with no problem. Rust on vinyl top, but is not going thru. Rides super smooth. Asking $4,000


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Jan 18 2008, 11:10 AM~9726714
> *Thanks homie, I've been there from time to time. Haven't seen any thing I need though. No problem, the only thing wrong with mine is the stop that the wiper lands on is gone. I'll keep my eyes open.
> *


 You could also go the junkyard and take one of any full-size GM should be the same my homie has a 1976 regal that mesh part is the same as my glaashouse just make sure it's any where from 73-76 some parts are the same the only one's that are kind of diffrent are cadillac parts for some reason But as far as triming and small parts that's what I do When I go to the yard's


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Bump for the homies


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 18 2008, 01:55 PM~9727770
> *uffin:
> *


gotta start saving my nickles and dimes so i can pay you a visit. :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys can anyone help me with some info, 2dr 75 impalas did they come as anything other then a glasshouse? if so anyone know the stats eg... with was more popular also same with the engine was a 350 standard? or 400? witch was the bigger sold option?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jan 19 2008, 03:10 PM~9734716
> *hey guys can anyone help me with some info, 2dr 75 impalas did they come as anything other then a glasshouse? if so anyone know the stats eg... with was more popular also same with the engine was a 350 standard? or 400? witch was the bigger sold option?
> *


well theres was the 4 doors (obviously) and they had those 'spirit of 75' models(with the funky roof and the roll down 1/4 windows)
i believe the 350 was the more popular engine.. the L vin code


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Jan 18 2008, 09:25 PM~9729623
> *You could also go the junkyard and take one of any full-size  GM should be the same my homie has a 1976 regal that mesh part is the same as my glaashouse just make sure it's any where from 73-76 some parts are the same the only one's that are kind of diffrent are cadillac parts for some reason  But as far as triming and small parts that's what I do When I go to the yard's
> *


Thanks for the info man, I'll keep a look out. Junk yards around here don't have any old stuff in them.


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

NO PROBLEM HOMIE


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

was getting my haircut yesterday and saw this in the parking lot...kind of looks like HAPhils


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jan 20 2008, 08:12 PM~9742273
> *was getting my haircut yesterday and saw this in the parking lot...kind of looks like HAPhils
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 

oh shit....thats me....at rubios eating......


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 20 2008, 08:37 PM~9742503
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> oh shit....thats me....at rubios eating......
> *


so it was you! i wanted to say it was you but wasnt too sure....i was at the barber shop right across from rubios  ...i figured it might belong to someone who was eating there


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jan 20 2008, 08:49 PM~9742618
> *so it was you! i wanted to say it was you but wasnt too sure....i was at the barber shop right across from rubios  ...i figured it might belong to someone who was eating there
> *



 yup.... fish tacos and coronas.... getting a quick buzz before i hit the stores... 

shoulda stopped in for a beer :biggrin:


----------



## Matt Trakker (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jan 19 2008, 03:10 PM~9734716
> *hey guys can anyone help me with some info, 2dr 75 impalas did they come as anything other then a glasshouse? if so anyone know the stats eg... with was more popular also same with the engine was a 350 standard? or 400? witch was the bigger sold option?
> *



Yea man they had the Sport Coupe in 74 and 75 along with the glasshouses, the quarter windows rolled down. They didn't make too many of them though. They had the Spirit of America package as a special option in 74. Then 75 was the last year for the Sport Coupe and in 76 they just had glasshouses for 2drs. 

Here's a few 75 Sport Coupes-

This one's pretty unusual because it's got a lot of options in it, power windows.


















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2383877


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 19 2008, 06:52 PM~9735128
> *and they had those 'spirit of 75' models(with the funky roof and the roll down 1/4 windows)
> 
> *


the "Spirit of America" edition was 1974.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 21 2008, 02:14 AM~9744272
> *the "Spirit of America" edition was 1974.
> *


x2 one just sold on Barrett-Jackson a couple days ago


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

a quick bump to the top!!










:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT !


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

quick question on the spindle/ rotor swap. will 80s g body spindles work or do they have to be 80s caprice? 
im trying to run different spindle and rotor so i can roll 13s without grinding... :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

good question, last i remember smurf wanted to try that out. spread the info 
when u find out ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

well, i know the 80s caprice will work, cuz the upper and lower arms are the same as the cadis as are the glasshouses. but wanted to know if it will work with g body spindles too...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Jan 21 2008, 03:18 PM~9747769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*It's not as easy as it sounds Homies, I think there's more to it than just a simple Spindle/Rotor swap. We're talking about almost a whole front suspension swap  I haven't tried it my self, but i did help the Homie MR.74 get some spindles to attempt the same swap and it was more work then what people have talked about, the only way i even see that swap working(and it's a big maybe) is if the whole front suspension gets swapped, Tie Rods, Idler Arm, Lowers, Center Link, etc, etc. The whole thing, just my 2.*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

well, turns out the gbody rotors are 10inch, and the 80s caprice and irocs are 12 inch... the caprice/iroc would be the better choice.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 21 2008, 04:34 PM~9748223
> *well, turns out the gbody rotors are 10inch, and the 80s caprice and irocs are 12 inch... the caprice/iroc would be the better choice.
> *


*Let us know how that goes. *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 21 2008, 04:31 PM~9747829
> *well, i know the 80s caprice will work, cuz the upper and lower arms are the same as the cadis as are the glasshouses. but wanted to know if it will work with g body spindles too...
> *


the g-body spindle swap DOES NOT work on 80's caddys. not sure about the glasshouse, but the glasshouse suspension is pretty close to the caddy. 

the wheels sit in way to far in and you dont get enough steering movement before it gets in a bind. the upper arms would need about a 3" extension to make the tires sit straight up and down when the car is raised up, they bow in REALLY bad. and since the suspension geometry is so close between the glasshouse and caddys, i would bet money it will do the same on the glasshouse as it does on the caddy. another big problem is the g-body spindle is shorter between the upper and lower mounts. that really screws up the geometry of the front suspension and it gets in a bind and keeps the car from raising up more than about 4 inches. with the spindles being shorter, the upper a-arm hits the frame sooner and keeps the car from lifting. the car was about a half inch from laying the cross member on the ground, but it would only raise up 4 inches before the upper a-arms hit the frame.

KEEP IN MIND, THIS WAS ALL DONE ON AN 83 COUPE DEVILLE, not a glasshouse. 


the upper a-arms on a Glasshouse ARE NOT the same as Cadillacs.  i took an upper off an 83 coupe and laid it on top of my 76 glasshouse upper, there is a difference. but they are VERY close.

i dont know about the lowers, i never compared them before.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:
do you know whats the deal with the 80s caprice?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 21 2008, 06:24 PM~9748617
> *uffin:
> do you know whats the deal with the 80s caprice?
> *


nah, i've never did an install on one of them before.



but, i do *THINK* their arms and spindles are different than the caddy/glasshouse, maybe between the g-body and caddy/g'house???????




i've never explored it much on the glasshouse because i prefer 14's over 13's on them. same with the caddy, but my homie likes 13's and thats why we tried to g-body spindle/brake swap on his car. it was pretty disappointing too. the tires sat so damn far in it looked funny, when it was all the way down the camber didnt look too bad, but as soon as the car raised up a couple inches, IT LOOKED RIDICULOUS, it would have taken at least a 3" upper a-arm extension to keep the wheels straight up and down. and even then it would only like around 4 inches.   so now he has stock calipers that have been ground down and 1/2" spacers, stock wheel studs with special lug nuts that work with the 1/2" spacers and stock wheel studs that have a shoulder on them so that they contact all the threads even with the spacers and wheel adapters.


he is going to put 14's and 5.20's on it this summer, FINALLY!!!!!!!!! so, im just going to put some new stock calipers on it and new 14's, no more spacers and and no more grinding calipers. :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

yea, the 80s caprice arms are the same as the cady.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

props on the info guys, ill let ya know why i needed it in a bit  .... also i know it aint a glasshouse but i saw a 72-73 bel-air those must be rare.... im not a big fan of the sport coups myself


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Jan 21 2008, 04:34 PM~9748223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Derby car.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 21 2008, 05:55 PM~9748861
> *nah, i've never did an install on one of them before.
> but, i do THINK their arms and spindles are different than the caddy/glasshouse, maybe between the g-body and caddy/g'house???????
> i've never explored it much on the glasshouse because i prefer 14's over 13's on them. same with the caddy, but my homie likes 13's and thats why we tried to g-body spindle/brake swap on his car. it was pretty disappointing too. the tires sat so damn far in it looked funny, when it was all the way down the camber didnt look too bad, but as soon as the car raised up a couple inches, IT LOOKED RIDICULOUS, it would have taken at least a 3" upper a-arm extension to keep the wheels straight up and down. and even then it would only like around 4 inches.      so now he has stock calipers that have been ground down and 1/2" spacers, stock wheel studs with special  lug nuts that work with the 1/2" spacers and stock wheel studs that have a shoulder on them so that they contact all the threads even with the spacers and wheel adapters.
> ...


Caprice spindles are 11 inch rotors unless it is the Police package which had 12 inch rotors, the uppers are different from a glasshouse to Cadi but they work without any problems and give you more lift because the drop down more. With the 11 inch rotors you don't even have to grind the caliper for 13's.


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

LIVIN COLORS......ONE OF THE BADDEST......I DONT THINK I SEEN ANY PICS ON HERE..ANYONE GOT ANY..PLEASE POST :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 21 2008, 03:46 PM~9747907
> *
> It's not as easy as it sounds Homies, I think there's more to it than just a simple Spindle/Rotor swap. We're talking about almost a whole front suspension swap  I haven't tried it my self, but i did help the Homie MR.74 get some spindles to attempt the same swap and it was more work then what people have talked about, the only way i even see that swap working(and it's a big maybe) is if the whole front suspension gets swapped, Tie Rods, Idler Arm, Lowers, Center Link, etc, etc. The whole thing, just my 2.
> *


The swap is as easy as just spindles, the spindles are the same height just has smaller rotor and calipers, as far as stopping if you are running 13's it will stop just fine, the factory rotor is supposed to stop a 15 inch wheel so a 1 inch smaller rotor will stop a 13 just fine, you can still use the factory brake lines also. All the tie rods bolt up also. The lowers are the same, I put 80's Caddy lowers on a 72 Buick LaSabre and the bolted right up. The Buick has the same suspension as a Glasshouse.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 21 2008, 06:23 PM~9750370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

MY HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 21 2008, 08:27 PM~9750398
> *The swap is as easy as just spindles,  the spindles are the same height just has smaller rotor and calipers, as far as stopping if you are running 13's it will stop just fine, the factory rotor is supposed to stop a 15 inch wheel so a 1 inch smaller rotor will stop a 13 just fine, you can still use the factory brake lines also. All the tie rods bolt up also. The lowers are the same, I put 80's Caddy lowers on a 72 Buick LaSabre and the bolted right up. The Buick has the same suspension as a Glasshouse.
> *




*I don't think anybody is talking about a Caddy spindle swap, they're asking about a G-body or caprice spindle Rotor swap., the Homie has a 74 Glasshouse and it didn't work, i'll leave it up to him to come in and speak on it, since he actually did it on a Glasshouse and not a different car that seems to have the same suspension.*


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 21 2008, 09:14 PM~9750800
> *
> 
> I don't think anybody is talking about a Caddy spindle swap, they're asking about a G-body or caprice spindle Rotor swap., the Homie has a 74 Glasshouse and it didn't work, i'll leave it up to him to come in and speak on it, since he actually did it on a Glasshouse and not a different car that seems to have the same suspension.
> *


I was talking about Caprice spindles, a regular 80's Caprice has 11 inch rotors, the Police package has 12 inch rotors that are the same as a Glasshouse and Caddy. The upper a-arms on a Glasshouse are different but are the same on a Caprice or Caddy. The lowers are the same for all three. G-bodys are 11 inch rotors also but the spindle is 3/4 of an inch shorter and the off set is different as Tattoo stated. I have been juicing cars since 1991 and have did over 70 cars and owned several hydraulic shops so I'am speaking from experience, and I still own a 72 Impala that had 13's in 1995. I'm just trying to help you guys out.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm goin crazy waiting to get my body on the new frame hno:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 21 2008, 09:00 PM~9751355
> *I'm goin crazy waiting to get my body on the new frame  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


keep us posted :cheesy:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 21 2008, 09:00 PM~9751355
> *I'm goin crazy waiting to get my body on the new frame  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro,


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 21 2008, 08:23 PM~9751626
> *looking good bro,
> *


Thanks


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 21 2008, 08:23 PM~9751626
> *looking good bro,
> *


Thanks spook  How you been


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 21 2008, 08:09 PM~9751451
> *keep us posted :cheesy:
> *


Will do should be going in the shop in the next week or 2 :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 21 2008, 09:28 PM~9751688
> *Thanks spook   How you been
> *


im good,,im getting the itch for another glasshouse,,,


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 21 2008, 08:40 PM~9751841
> *im good,,im getting the itch for another glasshouse,,,
> *



:thumbsup: I'll keep my eye out


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 20 2008, 11:30 PM~9744027
> *  yup.... fish tacos and coronas.... getting a quick buzz before i hit the stores...
> 
> shoulda stopped in for a beer  :biggrin:
> *


i was thinking about walking inside to see who it belonged...looks good though :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 21 2008, 08:30 PM~9750984
> *I was talking about Caprice spindles, a regular 80's Caprice has 11 inch rotors, the Police package has 12 inch rotors that are the same as a Glasshouse and Caddy. The upper a-arms on a Glasshouse are different but are the same on a Caprice or Caddy.  The lowers are the same for all three.  G-bodys are 11 inch rotors also but the spindle is 3/4 of an inch shorter and the off set is different as Tattoo stated. I have been juicing cars since 1991 and have did over 70 cars and owned several hydraulic shops so I'am speaking from experience, and I still own a 72 Impala that had 13's in 1995. I'm just trying to help you guys out.
> *


not trying to knock on your experience, but i tried to a spindle swap on my 74 Glasshouse and its not as easy as just a spindle and rotor swap, ill explain why

1. The 74-76 spindle takes a different lower ball joint, the taper on the 74-76 ball joint is wider than that of an 80's box caprice...you will need to re-taper the 80's spindle in order for it to take the 74-76 ball joint

2. 74-76 tie rod ends also have a wider taper so you will need to re-taper the whole on the 80's spindle for it to take the 74-76 tie rod...heres where the big problem comes into play...when you re-taper it, you are making the whole wider and making the walls alot thinner, the machine shop wouldnt do it because it will take too much "meat" off the spindle and it may not be safe

3. 74-76 calipers are bigger that an 80's caprice caliper, so you will need to change them also, and the fitting for the brake hose is also different

the only way i see the swap working is if you were to change out the whole suspension, upper and lower arms(changing the lowers will avoid having to re-taper the spindle, complete steering linkage(inner and outer tie rods, idler arm, etc.) and calipers

like i said not trying to knock on what anyone is doing or has done, im just saying this is what i went through when i attempted it....i also work at an auto parts store so i had access to all the parts for me to compare the difference


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :0 dam.........


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 21 2008, 02:18 PM~9747769
> *quick question on the spindle/ rotor swap. will 80s g body spindles work or do they have to be 80s caprice?
> im trying to run different spindle and rotor so i can roll 13s without grinding... :biggrin:
> *




looks like grinding the corners off the calipers is the easiest way out.....done that a hundred times to cadillacs with 13's.........


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 22 2008, 02:14 AM~9753821
> *looks like grinding the corners off the calipers is the easiest way out.....done that a hundred times to cadillacs with 13's.........
> *


or maybe spacers will work, i wouldn't know tho, i grinded mine down on my 73...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 21 2008, 09:30 PM~9750984
> *I was talking about Caprice spindles, a regular 80's Caprice has 11 inch rotors, the Police package has 12 inch rotors that are the same as a Glasshouse and Caddy. The upper a-arms on a Glasshouse are different but are the same on a Caprice or Caddy.  The lowers are the same for all three.  G-bodys are 11 inch rotors also but the spindle is 3/4 of an inch shorter and the off set is different as Tattoo stated. I have been juicing cars since 1991 and have did over 70 cars and owned several hydraulic shops so I'am speaking from experience, and I still own a 72 Impala that had 13's in 1995. I'm just trying to help you guys out.
> *


*Homie, i pulled out the spindles from an 80s box for the Homie to use, while i was there i compared them and all though they do look the same there where some things that where not, i still got them anyway cause it wasn't my theory or place to tell the Homie what works or not since i've never tried it. 
I appreciate you trying to help us but what does trowing your years around have to do with anything, you're always saying how long you've been lifting cars, i know fools that have been lifting cars since the 70s-80s, i too have a number of Cars and years under my belt, but that doesn't mean I or they know every single thing, i can only bouch for the things i've tried personally on this specific car and Year(76). There's a lot of things that may work on certain Cars but they wont have the same effect on others.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jan 22 2008, 03:14 AM~9753821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Works for me :cheesy: 1/4" spacer, Grind a little, add some ET Lug nuts and you're done.  *


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 22 2008, 10:43 AM~9755236
> *
> Works for me :cheesy: 1/4" spacer, Grind a little, add some ET Lug nuts and you're done.
> *


it worked 4 me


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 22 2008, 12:23 AM~9751626
> *looking good bro,
> *


X2, I like that color. :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

whats up smurf :wave:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 22 2008, 12:34 PM~9755532
> *whats up smurf  :wave:
> *


*Que onda Loco, how's everythang. Didn't get a chance to get at you at Pomona, i was there since 5:00 in the morning and walked the whole swapmeet and Car section, by 11 o clock i was burned the fuck out and took off :uh: :biggrin:  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 22 2008, 10:43 AM~9755236
> *
> Works for me :cheesy: 1/4" spacer, Grind a little, add some ET Lug nuts and you're done.
> *


worked for me too...big ups to the homie smurf for coming through with the lug nuts


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 21 2008, 08:08 AM~9745249
> *x2 one just sold on Barrett-Jackson a couple days ago
> *


any idea on how much it went for?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jan 22 2008, 09:51 PM~9755942
> *worked for me too...big ups to the homie smurf for coming through with the lug nuts
> *



he hooked me up to, am very thankfull.. too bad there aint no need for em on me 14eens
gonna rock though :biggrin: cant wait to show yall what Ill sport !


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

Whats up fellas :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Jan 22 2008, 01:51 PM~9755942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Anytime Homies, glad i was able to help  . can't wait Homie, keep us posted.  *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Jan 22 2008, 03:21 PM~9756158
> *Whats up fellas :biggrin:
> *


what up Sed?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

uffin: :wave:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 21 2008, 02:18 PM~9747769
> *quick question on the spindle/ rotor swap. will 80s g body spindles work or do they have to be 80s caprice?
> im trying to run different spindle and rotor so i can roll 13s without grinding... :biggrin:
> *


I have a 74 glass, what they did was grind the calipers down as far as they can without going beyond the red zone which is safe to brake and not worry if they got too hot; you will need to get 3 inch lug nuts and make sure they are the correct ones because the splines are different, then have them cut down to 1 3/4 inch long. Also, I am using spacers (1/2 inch plus 1/4 inch each side) because they where still hitting the rim; now I roll 13's all day without any worries. Too me this was the easiest way. Punch 84 grinded my calipers. Call Punch 84 @ phone # 209-485-0014 for more info.

Coast One, if you need to check how they came out let me know. Vic from UCE.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

from another topic...


(dont mind the clean ass lac up infront) :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 22 2008, 10:30 PM~9760115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


To bad this is the one they burned in Heart Breaker


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

BUT THEY SAVED THE "GOLDEN KNIGHT" :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

ALL THIS BRAKE TALK IS INTRESTING THAT IS ON THE DRAWING BORAD FOR ONE OF THE NEXT PROJECTS.


I NEED TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO PUT SOME SIX POT BREMBOS ON THE FRONT OF THE GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 22 2008, 11:02 PM~9760377
> *BUT THEY SAVED THE "GOLDEN KNIGHT"  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 22 2008, 11:02 PM~9760377
> *BUT THEY SAVED THE "GOLDEN KNIGHT"  :biggrin:
> *


YEA AFTER "BAYTO" GOT DOWN WITH THE WHITE GUY IN HOPPERS TRAILER


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 23 2008, 06:30 AM~9760115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0

what issues of LRM are those? I want a copy !!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 23 2008, 12:04 AM~9760393
> *ALL THIS BRAKE TALK IS INTRESTING THAT IS ON THE DRAWING BORAD FOR ONE OF THE NEXT PROJECTS.
> I NEED TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO PUT SOME SIX POT BREMBOS ON THE FRONT OF THE GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:
> *


Wilwood has a caliper and rotor that WILL FIT on a Glasshouse Spindles, and even though its only a 10.75" rotor, it has a lot more stopping power than the stock rotor of a Glasshouse and the calipers are much smaller they are 4 piston calipers and have a lot more braking force than the stock Glasshouse calipers.


all in all, more brake power, smaller parts.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 21 2008, 10:30 PM~9750984
> *so I'am speaking from experience, and I still own a 72 Impala that had 13's in 1995. I'm just trying to help you guys out.
> *


the 72 is different than 74-76. what MIGHT work on a 72 wont necessarily work on a 74-76 because there are some differences in the balljoints, bushings and steering components that make the spindles NOT interchangeable. I have compared them side by side and there are differences.


as far as the 80's Caprice parts go, again, I have NEVER worked on one, never cut one of them before. i've cut every other desirable GM car from g-bodies, caddys, impala's and caprices, just never worked on the 80's style (i turned down a 2 of them because they were 4 doors, and didnt feel like working on them, lol).


and 72 isnt a Glasshouse,   . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 23 2008, 12:02 AM~9760377
> *BUT THEY SAVED THE "GOLDEN KNIGHT"  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

what size or part # brake booster and master cyl. do i need for my 75?, im tryin to find a chrome one


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2008, 09:19 AM~9762411
> *Wilwood has a caliper and rotor that WILL FIT on a Glasshouse Spindles, and even though its only a 10.75" rotor, it has a lot more stopping power than the stock rotor of a Glasshouse and the calipers are much smaller they are 4 piston calipers and have a lot more braking force than the stock Glasshouse calipers.
> all in all, more brake power, smaller parts.
> *


 :0 LINK?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 23 2008, 10:49 AM~9762542
> *what size or part # brake booster and master cyl. do i need for my 75?, im tryin to find a chrome one
> *


if you want a chrome one, you got 2 choices. buy a new one from a parts store, take it apart and send it to get chromed. or buy a "universal chrome master/booster combo" from a street rod magazine.

the universals from the street rod mags are the best looking. if you DO go with that style, you should definitely look into getting a 7" dual diaphragm booster or even an 8", the 7" single isnt a good choice for such a large car, your going to have to push the brake pedal A LOT harder, but a 7" dual, 8" single or 8" dual will give you more "power brakes". even an 8" dual is a HUGE improvement in looks over the ugly original booster. 

those kits are available with a disc/drum and disc/disc master cylinders, ANY reputable dealer can help you choose the right one, the ID of the stock master will play a big part in the master cylinder, but again, any reputable brake parts dealer can help. you can buy the chrome booster/master combos for $200-$500+ depending on what you want. the master cylinders are what makes the price go up, you can choose from chrome cast iron (yuck) all the way to billet aluminum, chrome cast aluminum and even polished billet stainless steel (which is badass, but runs around $500 just for the master cylinder).







but sorry, its not as easy as just posting up a "part #"


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks homie, so would a 9" make it even easier to stop? i fould this one, 9" dual with 2 wheels disc..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/9-CHROME-DU...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 23 2008, 11:07 AM~9762640
> *:0 LINK?
> *


look for the Dynalite pro series front hub kits and the billet Dynalite 4 piston calipers (forged).


they DONT make an exact kit for the 74-76, but you CAN modify the stock spindle by cutting it and drilling and tapping mounting holes. 


if i REMEMBER correctly, you can use the template for the 77 impala spindle for cutting the original caliper mounts off the stock spindle and that template also shows you where to drill and tap. i watched a guy do it on a 74, so i know it works. i just dont remember the EXACT template he used, but im close to being sure it was from a 77. 

he talked to Wilwood and they told him what to use. But, I think it will still only work with 14" wheels. (Wilwood says 15" and up, but they dont factor in that the wheels we use are 1 7/8"-2" back spacing, they are only test fitting their setups with wheels that have 4" back spacing).

i've sold brake kits to guys that have used them with 13's (reverse wire wheels of course) and the manufacturers said they would only work with 15" and bigger wheels. but those kits WERE NOT the Wilwood, they were different.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 23 2008, 11:20 AM~9762707
> *thanks homie, so would a 9" make it even easier to stop? i fould this one, 9" dual with 2 wheels disc..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/9-CHROME-DU...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


a 7" dual would be fine. an 8" dual would be even better. and the 7 and 8 look much better than a 9".


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2008, 10:27 AM~9762762
> *look for the Dynalite pro series front hub kits and the billet Dynalite 4 piston calipers (forged).
> they DONT make an exact kit for the 74-76, but you CAN modify the stock spindle by cutting it and drilling and tapping mounting holes.
> if i REMEMBER correctly, you can use the template for the 77 impala spindle for cutting the original caliper mounts off the stock spindle and that template also shows you where to drill and tap. i watched a guy do it on a 74, so i know it works. i just dont remember the EXACT template he used, but im close to being sure it was from a 77.
> ...


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2008, 10:28 AM~9762774
> *a 7" dual would be fine. an 8" dual would be even better. and the 7 and 8 look much better than a 9".
> *


thanks MRTATTOO :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

got a ? to all the nardi rollers on here....

are you supposed to install the trimm ring like this or is the horn supposed 
to sit on top of the trimm ring? looks good like this IMO, but just wondering..


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 23 2008, 01:51 PM~9764423
> *got a ? to all the nardi rollers on here....
> 
> are you supposed to install the trimm ring like this or is the horn supposed
> ...


*On Top, so it looks kind of flushed.  *


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 23 2008, 11:02 PM~9764877
> *On Top, so it looks kind of flushed.
> 
> 
> ...


I done told you Mike


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

dayum so i am the only one that seems to prefer this style  :angry: 











:rofl:

(props to mikeS for tellin how it is in one of his world famous drwaings)


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

yeah tom and i where suprised that you mounted your beautiful steering wheel like that.
:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 21 2008, 09:00 PM~9751355
> *I'm goin crazy waiting to get my body on the new frame  hno:
> 
> 
> ...



*Saw that thing in person very nice frame, keep us posted! :biggrin: *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 23 2008, 03:13 PM~9764945
> *dayum so i am the only one that seems to prefer this style      :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



*The way you want it, looks like you would have to stick your fingers through it to hit the Horn(it's recessed) instead of using the palm of your hand. Another thing to point out is that the horn snaps into the trim to stay in place, don't know how you would keep it in place. But hey it's your Car do which ever you like  .*


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah you better believe I'm mounting my hornbutton on top!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 ....well i guess it however you want it....my cousin has his under the trim ring in his cadi too......

 
so i spent a couple hours today on my motor for the 76'...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 23 2008, 04:24 PM~9765027
> *:0 ....well i guess it however you want it....my cousin has his under the trim ring in his cadi too......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: lookin good


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 23 2008, 11:22 PM~9765022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


straight nardi-owned i guess :rofl: I ll see what I do, kinda liek the deep dish look.
but it would fix the trimm ring lil better i suppose. will see... thanks for the input smurf


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 23 2008, 03:26 PM~9765048
> *straight nardi-owned i guess :rofl: I ll see what I do, kinda liek the deep dish look.
> but it would fix the trimm ring lil better i suppose. will see... thanks for the input smurf
> *


*No problem Homie, Your car, your visions  , I know i've done some things to My Car that some people don't approve of, but i gives a fuck :biggrin: keep on pushing Homie.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 23 2008, 11:29 PM~9765069
> *No problem Homie, Your car, your visions  , I know i've done some things to My Car that some people don't approve of, but i gives a fuck :biggrin: keep on pushing Homie.
> *



haha yeah i know, didnt take it as criticism  didnt came with instructions so i just
started assemblin. well try out both. oh and the trimm ring can be hold in place by
stickin it onto the screws. and the horn is still fixed by the inside ring on the adapter...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 23 2008, 03:33 PM~9765088
> *haha yeah i know, didnt take it as criticism  didnt came with instructions so i just
> started assemblin. well try out both. oh and the trimm ring can be hold in place by
> stickin it onto the screws. and the horn is still fixed by the inside ring on the adapter...
> *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

bump


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 23 2008, 09:29 AM~9762459
> *the 72 is different than 74-76. what MIGHT work on a 72 wont necessarily work on a 74-76 because there are some differences in the balljoints, bushings and steering components that make the spindles NOT interchangeable. I have compared them side by side and there are differences.
> as far as the 80's Caprice parts go, again, I have NEVER worked on one, never cut one of them before. i've cut every other desirable GM car from g-bodies, caddys, impala's and caprices, just never worked on the 80's style (i turned down a 2 of them because they were 4 doors, and didnt feel like working on them, lol).
> and 72 isnt a Glasshouse,     . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You are right about that last part. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Jan 23 2008, 03:26 PM~9765048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

got a couple pics today..


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 21 2008, 07:23 PM~9750370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a temp guage next to the speedometer?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

what up homies i got a carpet set for sale for a 74-76 impala, caprice 2-door. brand new in the box i never used and its just laying around my room. the color is red!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jan 23 2008, 11:21 PM~9769329
> *what up homies i got a carpet set for sale for a 74-76 impala, caprice 2-door. brand new in the box i never used and its just laying around my room. the color is red!
> *


what kind of red...i need a dark red for mine...more of a burgundy though


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

if anybody is interested post me up. heres some pictures.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jan 23 2008, 11:26 PM~9769366
> *if anybody is interested post me up. heres some pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


dam that might be a little too red for me


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 24 2008, 04:35 AM~9767232
> *HERE IS SOME MORE INSIGHT FROM MY TOPIC LAST YEAR......
> *



thanks for the info dirty


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jan 23 2008, 11:58 PM~9769172
> *is that a temp guage next to the speedometer?
> *


I am sure it is.And the one to the left of the miles an hour gauge is a vacuum gauge so you know when you are getting the best mileage :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice pics 704 Sheen!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

can i remove my cruise control without any problems? cause i know its connected to the throttle , brake and all that .. just wondrgin if i remove it will it cause anything bad to happen?
thakns


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 24 2008, 10:22 AM~9771215
> *can i remove my cruise control without any problems? cause i know its connected to the throttle , brake and all that .. just wondrgin if i remove it will it cause anything bad to happen?
> thakns
> *


yes.



its connected to the throttle, but its connected as a secondary unit. you can remove everything related to the cruise, EXCEPT you will need a new speedo cable for the same car without cruise, so that the cable can run directly from the trans to the speedometer.


but everything else is easily removed with no problems. you will also need a new turn signal lever, unless you dont mind having the button on the side of yours for the cruise. but other than that, its just a matter of unplugging everything.


there is a vacuum line that runs to the steering column area and a 2 wire wiring harness that plugs into the brake light switch on the brake pedal assembly. and the turn signal wire has a very small 3 wire harness that runs through the steering column, but that is very easy to remove also.


when you remove the actual vacuum actuator (the part that controls the throttle) it just unbolts from the inner wheel well and unclips from the throttle, but it doesnt interfere with the normal throttle cable that runs from the gas pedal, so its easy to remove.



like i said, even though its all FACTORY installed, it still removes the same as a secondary DEALER type setup, in other words you dont have to modify anything to take it off, but you will need the new speedo cable (the cable, not the swim pants, lol). unless you decide to go with a digi dash, then you wont need the cable.  . but if you plan on driving the car with no speedo cable, be sure you cap it off at the trans, otherwise it will throw fluid out. you can find "speedo cable delete" plugs at some hotrod/streetrod dealers, or you can make something!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

not as bright as my seats but it might be red enough. :0 



> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jan 23 2008, 10:26 PM~9769366
> *if anybody is interested post me up. heres some pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jan 23 2008, 10:24 PM~9769357
> *what kind of red...i need a dark red for mine...more of a burgundy though
> *



if you want the color you want it is easyer to buy the materail and make the carpet


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 24 2008, 06:53 PM~9775442
> *if you want the color you want it is easyer to buy the materail and make the carpet
> *


WHAT ABOUT THE FOOT PAD AND THE HIGH BEAM FLASHER GROMITT?


WHATS UP ON THEM PICS???


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 24 2008, 06:38 PM~9775904
> *WHAT ABOUT THE FOOT PAD AND THE HIGH BEAM FLASHER GROMITT?
> WHATS UP ON THEM PICS???
> *


x2


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 24 2008, 11:33 PM~9777803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good Dirty :thumbsup: I can't wait to get mine on the road. as soon as I get some funds together I will be calling your boys at Inline  Thanx again for the info


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

MMM MMM GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Anybody on here hop there GLASSHOUSE if so share some pics I need some inspiration


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

anyone have a website, or know where to get the plastic trim that goes inside of the molding. That go around the landua roof. It is color coded, same color as the roof. It just slides on to the aluminum trim. I need to replace mine but can't find a supplier?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

help a brutha out to get an adex for my next set-up

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908

and pass the word please :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DID U GUYS SEE THAT GLASS FORSALE 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=386686&st=0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looks like a good parts car..... or a major project.... :cheesy: 

anybody wanna pitch in....we can make it a fest parts car....


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

what does it mean when you say BUMP??? :|


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

it means you gotz woofas in da trunk... :biggrin: 


or i'm just drunk....TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jan 26 2008, 02:34 AM~9787527
> *what does it mean when you say BUMP??? :|
> *


*It meas the Topic gets booted to the Top of the page  Same as TTT.  *


----------



## MacLowriders! (Jan 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 25 2008, 03:25 PM~9782524
> *help a brutha out to get an adex for my next set-up
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
> ...


looks like you are in 2nd as of now. thats a clean setup, WAAAAAAAAYYY cleaner than some of them (some of those guys must have their friends voting). 

i cant enter the contest, i dont have a setup actually installed, lol, and there would be a conflict of interest anyway. 


IS YOUR NEXT SETUP GOING IN A GLASSHOUSE?????????????????????


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 26 2008, 10:45 AM~9788357
> *It meas the Topic gets booted to the Top of the page   Same as TTT.
> *


LIKE THIS



*TTT*


----------



## Nite Life East Bay (Dec 18, 2007)

heres some old ones


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

GOT SOME TRU CLASSICS 4 MY HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2008, 06:37 PM~9790948
> *looks like you are in 2nd as of now. thats a clean setup, WAAAAAAAAYYY cleaner than some of them (some of those guys must have their friends voting).
> 
> i cant enter the contest, i dont have a setup actually installed, lol, and there would be a conflict of interest anyway.
> ...


thanx a lot.....yes, the next set-up is going in this....


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

anybody looking for parts from a 76 glasshouse???? A buddy of mine is parting one out, let me know what you need and I can let you know if he has it and we can got from there. I will put a thread in "parts" section too so if you need anything either PM me or let me know in there. I figured I would give the Glasshouse fam 1st chance  Full front clip is available minus the bumper :biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388391


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^Shit why part it out?Or is it super fucked from rust?^^


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 26 2008, 09:40 PM~9791990
> *^^Shit why part it out?Or is it super fucked from rust?^^
> *


he bought it as a parts car so he could get some stuff he needed and hes letting me get a few things off it that I need. If somebody wants everything that's left, i'm sure he'd let it got for the right price  I do know there is some rust around the rear quarter windows and some in the rear wheel wells. thats all I noticed, but there might be more


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

the hood !!!!!!!!were u located?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daddyfatsacs_@Jan 26 2008, 10:24 PM~9792297
> *the hood !!!!!!!!were u located?
> *


the hood is available, shoot me a price.....the car is in Palm Coast, Florida (between Jacksonville and Daytona)


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

*SAVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 27 2008, 05:40 AM~9792426
> *SAVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

:machinegun: :twak:  uffin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 26 2008, 09:40 PM~9792426
> *DO NOT LET HIM HAVE THE BUMPERS.THEY ARE THE BEST FOR DERBY AND I KNOW THAT IS WHAT HE WANTS THEM FOR.
> 
> 
> Just do not let him have them up here I have seen to many good bumpers like that go down.*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 27 2008, 02:05 PM~9795724
> *DO NOT LET HIM HAVE THE BUMPERS.THEY ARE THE BEST FOR DERBY AND I KNOW THAT IS WHAT HE WANTS THEM FOR.
> Just do not let him have them up here I have seen to many good bumpers like that go down.
> *


dont worry, he's not getting anything!!!!!!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 27 2008, 01:20 PM~9795798
> *dont worry, he's not getting anything!!!!!!
> *


Good to hear.

The only one's that I do not mind going down are four doors....Of course after all the good stuff has been removed


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 26 2008, 08:45 AM~9788357
> *It meas the Topic gets booted to the Top of the page   Same as TTT.
> *


 oh ok thanks bro.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 26 2008, 07:34 PM~9791951
> *anybody looking for parts from a 76 glasshouse???? A buddy of mine is parting one out, let me know what you need and I can let you know if he has it and we can got from there. I will put a thread in "parts" section too so if you need anything either PM me or let me know in there. I figured I would give the Glasshouse fam 1st chance  Full front clip is available minus the bumper :biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388391
> 
> 
> ...


 hey i need those sport mirors! :0 how much do you want for those? :cheesy:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jan 27 2008, 04:50 PM~9796672
> *hey i need those sport mirors!  :0  how much do you want for those?  :cheesy:
> *


make me an offer and I'll see if my boy takes it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

just give me a price.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jan 27 2008, 06:02 PM~9797053
> *just give me a price.
> *


I'll ask him tomorrow Im gonna try to hook up any glasshouse fest brother I can  

and just a reminder, if any of you havent already voted and dont mind, I could use votes iI can get in the adex giveaway :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 25 2008, 05:54 PM~9783948
> *looks like a good parts car..... or a major project....  :cheesy:
> 
> anybody wanna pitch in....we can make it a fest parts car....
> *



sounds like a idea i want the pass side fender well and maybe some inside parts


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

nice! :cheesy:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jan 27 2008, 06:13 PM~9797097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hows $40 plus shipping sound for the mirrors?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 27 2008, 04:05 PM~9797068
> *I'll ask him tomorrow Im gonna try to hook up any glasshouse fest brother I can
> 
> and just a reminder, if any of you havent already voted and dont mind, I could use votes iI can get in the adex giveaway :biggrin:
> *


 hell yea! :cheesy: gotta help out the glasshouse homies  but coo just post me up when you get the price homie.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

hell yea that sounds good! :cheesy: how much for shipping to 85706 TUCSON ARIZONA?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jan 27 2008, 06:18 PM~9797116
> *hell yea!  :cheesy:  gotta help out the glasshouse homies    but coo just post me up when you get the price homie.
> *


pass the word too if you dont mind


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jan 27 2008, 06:20 PM~9797128
> *hell yea that sounds good!  :cheesy:  how much for shipping  to 85706 TUCSON ARIZONA?
> *


I told you I'm trying to take care of the fam  shipping looks like it would be around $15-20


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 27 2008, 04:27 PM~9797185
> *I told you I'm trying to take care of the fam  shipping looks like it would be around $15-20
> *


  coo man, ill take em!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jan 27 2008, 06:33 PM~9797219
> *  coo man, ill take em!
> *


ok, I will get with him to see when he'd be able to get them off, as soon as he gets them off I will let you know so you can send the cash


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

sounds good bro!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^Metal fillers?^^


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 28 2008, 11:32 AM~9802935
> *^^Metal fillers?^^
> *



:roflmao: naw...i wish....just the og stripped down....to the grey rubber....(lite grey is primer)


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Just to let you guys know, I talked to my boy that owns the car and he's not going to be able to pull any part off it for 3 weeks (out of town for work). sorry if anybody is in a rush for parts but its out of my hands. so keep letting me know what you need and I can let you know if it's available and get you a price as soon as he lets me know.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

DAMN THREE WEEKS! :0 but its all good man  but those sport mirrors are mine


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

fender trim

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1971-76-imp...tem120214622068


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

does some one has the video clip link that was on photobucket with that clean black glasshouse cruisin the night, and a video with poohs 62 and some other rides including the same clean black glasshouse and a brown one.

 cant find them anymore...


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

while i was searching for the clips a came across this one...

BEAUTIFULL :cheesy: 
Glasshouse
and i found the black glasshouse clip,
Glasshouse

anyone got more cruising glasshouse clips?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jan 27 2008, 05:13 PM~9797097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE (Aug 5, 2004)

Whats up Guys. I know that all you guys just need the front or rear fillers. It could be just the left front or the right rear. But what hes asking for is all 4 fillers so he can make the pattern for the glass house. So if you guys need them, he can make the ones you need. He also told me " who ever gives me the first set of all 4 fillers for the glass house, ill do it for 1000.00 even". But also ill let him know what all you guys need or want.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

damn them vids make me wanna go cruise, but its fuckin freezing outside


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

tattoo 76 heres the mirror bro.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE_@Jan 29 2008, 07:57 PM~9817175
> *Whats up Guys. I know that all you guys just need the front or rear fillers. It could be just the left front or the right rear. But what hes asking for is all 4 fillers so he can make the pattern for the glass house. So if you guys need them, he can make the ones you need. He also told me " who ever gives me the first set of all 4 fillers for the glass house, ill do it for 1000.00 even". But also ill let him know what all you guys need or want.
> *



:uh: we want a better discount..... :biggrin: ...$1000 is still way out....the aftermarket crappy fiberglass ones can be refitted for 1/4 of that....theres a good market for those fillers...some of us have a couple glasshouses ready for them....


the rear ones are probably the most wanted ones....most 76's have pretty clean front ones..


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jan 29 2008, 01:57 AM~9810043
> *DAMN THREE WEEKS!  :0  but its all good man    but those sport mirrors are mine
> *


Yea I know, sorry about the wait. Don't worry homie, they are yours


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

ANYBODY ELSE GOT ANY SPORT MIRRORS THEY WANNA SELL?
I NEED SOME BAD, I HATE THE CHROME ONES.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Jan 30 2008, 10:44 AM~9820956
> *ANYBODY ELSE GOT ANY SPORT MIRRORS THEY WANNA SELL?
> I NEED SOME BAD, I HATE THE CHROME ONES.
> 
> ...


that shit is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

THANKS!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Jan 30 2008, 10:54 AM~9821016
> *THANKS!
> *


no problem, is that the real trim around your 1/4 windows???????


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

yea its all original, paint and all with like 33 or 34,000 miles on it. i just put front clip, digital dash, rims, bags, and sounds in it. cars mint.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Jan 30 2008, 11:37 AM~9821288
> *yea its all original, paint and all with like 33 or 34,000 miles on it. i just put front clip, digital dash, rims, bags, and sounds in it. cars mint.
> *


very nice, those things are extinct. the car looks great homie


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE_@Jan 29 2008, 08:57 PM~9817175
> *Whats up Guys. I know that all you guys just need the front or rear fillers. It could be just the left front or the right rear. But what hes asking for is all 4 fillers so he can make the pattern for the glass house. So if you guys need them, he can make the ones you need. He also told me " who ever gives me the first set of all 4 fillers for the glass house, ill do it for 1000.00 even". But also ill let him know what all you guys need or want.
> *


*
Damn that's still too steep, like Harbor said we can make the fiber glass ones work and they only run around 100 a set, we're all mainly interested in the two small rear corner ones, there would be a good market for them if he brought the price down. 
We're not trying to be cheap, but since the fiber glass ones are an option and they're at 100 bucks a set, then why not, if those where not available i can see my self paying way more for them, but since they are i'll just stick to those and use that extra 1400 on something else. Just my 2.*



> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 30 2008, 02:46 AM~9820063
> *:uh: we want a better discount..... :biggrin: ...$1000 is still way out....the aftermarket crappy fiberglass ones can be refitted for 1/4 of that....theres a good market for those fillers...some of us have a couple glasshouses ready for them....
> the rear ones are probably the most wanted ones....most 76's have pretty clean front ones..
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Jan 30 2008, 09:44 AM~9820956
> *ANYBODY ELSE GOT ANY SPORT MIRRORS THEY WANNA SELL?
> I NEED SOME BAD, I HATE THE CHROME ONES.
> 
> ...



*Wasn't this DUB28'S(28s on the Hummer :biggrin: ) ? If so, Long time no see.  Car looks super clean, i'll see if i can find those sports mirrors for you.  *


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

what up smurf! yea its me. been a minute huh? i sold the hummer so i changed the name. the glasshouse has been on the back burner for awhile (to the '58) but its on now, spring time is right around the corner. powdercoating the wheelwells and chroming the rear end soon. ill keep yall posted.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

I am so pissed right now, the mods just removed me from the Adex contest :angry:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Jan 30 2008, 02:33 PM~9822974
> *what up smurf! yea its me. been a minute huh? i sold the hummer so i changed the name. the glasshouse has been on the back burner for awhile (to the '58) but its on now, spring time is right around the corner. powdercoating the wheelwells and chroming the rear end soon. ill keep yall posted.
> *


*  Can't wait to see what else you do to your Car Homie :cheesy: Glad to see you back and keep on repping that Big Bad Red,White and Green in Tennessee :0  *


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

you know it homie! por vida loco!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 02:35 PM~9822987
> *I am so pissed right now, the mods just removed me from the Adex contest :angry:
> *


WHAT?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2008, 04:08 PM~9823244
> *WHAT?
> *


yea! this is such BS :angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 02:35 PM~9822987
> *I am so pissed right now, the mods just removed me from the Adex contest :angry:
> *


WHY? AND I FUCKIN VOTED FOR YOUR ASS TOO!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 07:28 AM~9820533
> *Yea I know, sorry about the wait. Don't worry homie, they are yours
> *


 cooo


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

look at what i found on ebay!!! :0







 THATS NICE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 30 2008, 11:27 PM~9827384
> *WHY? AND I FUCKIN VOTED FOR YOUR ASS TOO!
> *


well they are going to put me in the next one, you can vote for me again then


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Jan 30 2008, 08:44 AM~9820956
> *ANYBODY ELSE GOT ANY SPORT MIRRORS THEY WANNA SELL?
> I NEED SOME BAD, I HATE THE CHROME ONES.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jan 31 2008, 01:09 PM~9830976
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I think I have a pair of sport mirrors from an early or mid 80's grand prix. don't know if they will fit, but they look the same.

nice car by the way, pretty clean.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

76 for sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389304


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 31 2008, 02:43 PM~9833105
> *76 for sale
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389304
> *


Damn chad, i thought you were selling yours already.....lol


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 31 2008, 04:49 PM~9833156
> *Damn chad, i thought you were selling yours already.....lol
> *


 :no:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

here they are mr.74  man this is like layitlow ebay! :biggrin: 
your feedback is: VERY GOOD!!! WILL BUY FROM YOU AGAIN!  \
YOU GOT ONE POSITIVE FEEDBACK, MR.74 (1)


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Jan 31 2008, 12:36 PM~9831726
> *I think I have a pair of sport mirrors from an early or mid 80's grand prix. don't know if they will fit, but they look the same.
> 
> nice car by the way, pretty clean.
> *


nope! last year someone on here told me there were some 80's monte carlo ones on ebay and said they would fit so i bought them then painted them, then went to put them on and they didnt line up. they fit but the mirror dont cover all the holes on the door. thanks for the props though.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

hey homies anyone ever seen or thot about doing a fiberglass dash on a 'house??

been kickin the idea of gettin the dash (the top part,the one that usually cracks n shit) painted,striped and leafed.. 

any opinions or maybe some pics of something like that??


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 31 2008, 11:16 PM~9838337
> *hey homies anyone ever seen or thot about doing a fiberglass dash on a 'house??
> 
> been kickin the idea of gettin the dash (the top part,the one that usually cracks n shit) painted,striped and leafed..
> ...


 yea i was thinkin about doing that, my thio said he could do it but im not there yet so ill see whats up.


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

TO DA TOPP FOR DEM CLEAN AS GLASS HOUSES UP IN HERE KEEP DEM RIDES LOOKN SMOOTH . AND HITN DEM STREET LOOKN GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Feb 1 2008, 12:23 AM~9838911
> *TO DA TOPP FOR DEM CLEAN AS GLASS HOUSES UP IN HERE KEEP DEM RIDES LOOKN SMOOTH . AND HITN DEM STREET LOOKN GOOD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 OH YEA!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 1 2008, 12:16 AM~9838337
> *hey homies anyone ever seen or thot about doing a fiberglass dash on a 'house??
> 
> been kickin the idea of gettin the dash (the top part,the one that usually cracks n shit) painted,striped and leafed..
> ...


There are a couple pics of a green one with a fiberglass dash in this topic.I dunno what page but I do rember seeing one.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 1 2008, 12:16 AM~9838337
> *hey homies anyone ever seen or thot about doing a fiberglass dash on a 'house??
> 
> been kickin the idea of gettin the dash (the top part,the one that usually cracks n shit) painted,striped and leafed..
> ...


*I believe Some Guy from Stylistics CC has his dash and trunk fiberglassed, heard it looks real good.  *


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Feb 1 2008, 02:11 AM~9838280
> *nope! last year someone on here told me there were some 80's monte carlo ones on ebay and said they would fit so i bought them then painted them, then went to put them on and they didnt line up. they fit but the mirror dont cover all the holes on the door. thanks for the props though.
> *


no problem man, like I said I was unsure.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 1 2008, 10:50 AM~9841154
> *I believe Some Guy from Stylistics CC has his dash and trunk fiberglassed, heard it looks real good.
> *


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 1 2008, 02:16 AM~9838337
> *hey homies anyone ever seen or thot about doing a fiberglass dash on a 'house??
> 
> been kickin the idea of gettin the dash (the top part,the one that usually cracks n shit) painted,striped and leafed..
> ...


I thought about it after seeing some el camino's and monte's with them. here's some pic. I don't remember where I found these, could have been some earlier posts on here.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

that trunk is nice!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one+Feb 1 2008, 12:50 PM~9841675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
The two pictures the Homie GP posted are the ones from the Guy from Stylistics Glasshouse i was talking about. *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jan 31 2008, 10:39 PM~9837931
> *here they are mr.74                                                                                                                    man this is like layitlow ebay!  :biggrin:
> your feedback is: VERY GOOD!!! WILL BUY FROM YOU AGAIN!    \
> YOU GOT ONE POSITIVE FEEDBACK, MR.74 (1)
> ...


 :biggrin: ....ill keep you posted on the clips homie


----------



## ALL DAY (Mar 16, 2006)

nice to see the glasshouse fest still at the top! What up fellas!

found these today thought u guys out near GA would be interested, prices look good!

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/car/558020233.html


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

16 k for this? dunno....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Feb 1 2008, 08:50 PM~9841675
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dont think i ever saw that ride posted up in here ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 1 2008, 06:41 PM~9844125
> *dont think i ever saw that ride posted up in here ...
> *


*It's this one right here Homie.  *


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

The old frame is cumn down :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 1 2008, 11:04 PM~9846649
> *It's this one right here Homie.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 1 2008, 05:40 PM~9844106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOMEBOY SMOKIN SUM GOOD SHIT....MAYBE 6000...TOPS


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 1 2008, 11:12 PM~9846982
> *The old frame is cumn down  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Feb 2 2008, 09:19 AM~9848289
> *HOMEBOY SMOKIN SUM GOOD SHIT....MAYBE 6000...TOPS
> *


someones been watchin 2 many of them damn american hot rod type shows...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 2 2008, 01:09 PM~9849509
> *someones been watchin 2 many of them damn american hot rod type shows...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

man, this one looks bad ass...!!!


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 11 2008, 01:32 PM~9668849
> *I love this picture, the new wheel wells, platinum white Pearl. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


CLEANNNNNNNN


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

What up glasshouse homies, i was wondering if anyone has some seat belts for sale for the front and rear. Im not looking for the best material but for the good chrome parts. the ones i have have surface rust on them thats pretty bad and inside the latch has rust in them. Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 25 2008, 03:25 PM~9782524
> *help a brutha out to get an adex for my next set-up
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
> ...


Hey lac do you seat belts in that ride for grab


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 11 2008, 01:32 PM~9841790
> *And then the Day came  , what's up MR.74 i see you Big Dog, thanks for coming that day for my sons Birthday Party.
> 
> My Little helper, getting it ready.*


ya saves homie....gracias to you for the invite


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

500 with out motor or tranny or rims i have put the stocks back on!
have extra front bumper and lil pieces all comeplete!! need gone asap

pm me for more info


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

oh is was lifted before but just lift and lay. but is all cut out, interior is messed up have clear clean title


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Feb 1 2008, 03:42 PM~9843283
> *:biggrin: ....ill keep you posted on the clips homie
> *


 coo bro.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

still got a brand new fuel sending unit.. if anyones intrested hit me up


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HEY GUYS BY ANY CHANCE ANYONE KNOW OF ANY FENDER WELLS LYING AROUND I WANNA CHANGE THE PASS SIDE ONE ON MINE....


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

bought this today with no wheels, engine or tranny. not a glasshouse but still clean i think. 14's, bags and chrome 350 next.


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

Thats really nice inside and out. I just bagged my 76 so if you need any advice, as to what you need to do. An I can tell you where to get the best equipment. PM me when your ready.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

that will be a hot 73 when u get it rolling again on some 13's or 14's homie


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

take the rims off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :barf:


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse+Feb 3 2008, 08:21 PM~9857434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Feb 3 2008, 08:39 PM~9857969
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Feb 3 2008, 05:32 PM~9856578
> *bought this today with no wheels, engine or tranny. not a glasshouse but still clean i think. 14's, bags and chrome 350 next.
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT CAR IS REALLY CLEAN. I REALLY LIKE THE CHROME DASH PIECES. I NOTICED THE FRONT ROTORS WERE SLOTTED AND CROSS DRILLED ANY PICS OF THE CALIPERS IF THEY ARE NOT ORIGINALS?*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 3 2008, 09:29 PM~9858458
> *THAT CAR IS REALLY CLEAN. I REALLY LIKE THE CHROME DASH PIECES. I NOTICED THE FRONT ROTORS WERE SLOTTED AND CROSS DRILLED ANY PICS OF THE CALIPERS IF THEY ARE NOT ORIGINALS?
> *


x2.....any close up pics of the dash


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0  ......wow.....very nice 73'....chrome 14's would just make that car :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

...got some more parts for the motor....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWROLLER93+Feb 2 2008, 04:54 PM~9850236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Feb 3 2008, 05:32 PM~9856578
> *bought this today with no wheels, engine or tranny. not a glasshouse but still clean i think. 14's, bags and chrome 350 next.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
*That thing is clean Homie, the fucken interior is bad ass :worship: :worship: .*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 3 2008, 11:41 PM~9859013
> * ...got some more parts for the motor....
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 Motor is coming out clean phil :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Feb 3 2008, 03:32 PM~9856578
> *bought this today with no wheels, engine or tranny. not a glasshouse but still clean i think. 14's, bags and chrome 350 next.
> 
> 
> ...


that interior looks sick!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

22'S for sale - $950 obo









Tires are good, lots of tread left...
pirelli scorpion zero 265/35/zr 22 102 W 

Miami, fl


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: wrong topic.....


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

some tight ass pics i got some glass house pics but scaner is down ill post some soon keep them comin uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 3 2008, 10:29 PM~9858458
> *HERE'S A PIC BEFORE THEY WERE ON THE CAR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Feb 3 2008, 11:26 PM~9858929
> *x2.....any close up pics of the dash
> *


HERE YOU GO


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Feb 3 2008, 04:32 PM~9856578
> *bought this today with no wheels, engine or tranny. not a glasshouse but still clean i think. 14's, bags and chrome 350 next.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

THANKS TO EVERYBODY FOR THE PROPS ON THE INTERIOR BUT ITS GETTIN REDONE RIGHT NOW. I'LL POST PICS WHEN ITS DONE. HERES A SNEEK PIC. '96 IMPALA SS SEATS AND CONSOLE.


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

'95 NOT '96. SORRY!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 3 2008, 12:30 PM~9854819
> *HEY GUYS BY ANY CHANCE ANYONE KNOW OF ANY FENDER WELLS LYING AROUND I WANNA CHANGE THE PASS SIDE ONE ON MINE....
> *



ANYONE????


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 4 2008, 05:08 PM~9863103
> *ANYONE????
> *


my boy has a set but cant get them for at least another 2 weeks, he's out of town for work


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 3 2008, 11:29 PM~9858458
> *THAT CAR IS REALLY CLEAN. I REALLY LIKE THE CHROME DASH PIECES. I NOTICED THE FRONT ROTORS WERE SLOTTED AND CROSS DRILLED ANY PICS OF THE CALIPERS IF THEY ARE NOT ORIGINALS?
> *


yeah but he might run into problems fitting smaller rims like 13s or 14s because of the nice brakes, i think that thing would look good with some Trus or somethin like that if ur doin 14s.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 4 2008, 04:16 PM~9863154
> *my boy has a set but cant get them for at least another 2 weeks, he's out of town for work
> *



MAN SHIPPING WOULD BE ALOT IAM IN CA LOS ANGELES


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Feb 4 2008, 01:23 PM~9862399
> *22'S for sale - $950 obo
> 
> 
> ...


you wont sell these here homie :uh: :uh:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

check out my topics...anyone need anything hit me up  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=390163

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=390160

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=390162


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper+Feb 4 2008, 02:23 PM~9862399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*  :dunno: *


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 4 2008, 11:15 AM~9861157
> *
> Thanks, new things are coming
> 
> ...



AWWWW SHITTTT


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

whats up smurf


----------



## REACH_19 (Aug 24, 2005)

Is there any other way to run skirts without shortening the rear end or running 13x5.5 rims?


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REACH_19_@Feb 4 2008, 09:43 PM~9866532
> *Is there any other way to run skirts without shortening the rear end or running 13x5.5 rims?
> *



lets not go into this again lol. read back homie its been talked about a few good times


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 74glasshouse (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 3 2004, 01:37 PM~1591439
> *looks nice but better on 13s
> 
> 
> ...


i think so too 
:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

GREAT SEEING THE 73' DONK PICS....BUT THERES A TOPIC FOR YOU GUYS....NOT THIS ONE....


'GLASSHOUSE FEST'


----------



## REACH_19 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Feb 4 2008, 09:41 PM~9867117
> *lets not go into this again lol. read back homie its been talked about a few good times
> *


Cool homie. I will look for it


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Feb 4 2008, 01:23 PM~9862833
> *HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> ...




NICE ASS INTERIOR >>> Do you know where he got the chrome in the dash ????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 4 2008, 09:58 PM~9866039
> *AWWWW SHITTTT
> *


*Nothing much Big Dog, just fighting this Flu that doesn't let me work on the Ride :uh:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Feb 4 2008, 11:41 PM~9867117
> *lets not go into this again lol. read back homie its been talked about a few good times
> *


*
Common Homies, lets not start posting shots of these freaks of nature in here, we've tried hard(and succeeded) to keep the Glasshouse Fest a mainly Lowrider Tread, with nothing but useful information and pictures that stick to our 74-76s, most of the Car pictures in here have 13-14s or stocks, let's keep it that way, when "WE" post or quote some lame ass pictures like that one, it encourages others to start posting their lame ass pictures of 4x4 trucks, i mean D**ks, So lets just keep it Glasshouse Related, Thanks.*



> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 5 2008, 03:02 AM~9867999
> *GREAT SEEING THE 73' DONK PICS....BUT THERES A TOPIC FOR YOU GUYS....NOT THIS ONE....
> 'GLASSHOUSE FEST'
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 4 2008, 11:15 AM~9861157
> *
> Thanks, new things are coming
> 
> ...


*I AM SURE IT'S GONNA SHINE!!!*


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

ANYWAYS, DOES ANYBODY KNO THE PART NUMBER TO THE '76 DRIVER SIDE SPORT MIRROR?

"NOTORIOUS68" ILL FIND OUT AND GET BACK TO YOU ON THAT.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Feb 5 2008, 11:28 AM~9868919
> *NICE ASS INTERIOR >>>  Do you know where he got the chrome in the dash ????
> *


Pauls Chrome does great work on plastic pics!!!




stay away from the shops that use a vacuum form process to chrome plastic, the chrome will eventually turn black from sunlight exposure. Pauls Chrome doesnt use the vacuum form process, they actually DIP the parts like conventional chrome, the only difference is the first step is a metalizing process that lets the parts accept chrome just like regular metallic parts. the parts end up weighing more, BUT THE LOOK AND LONGEVITY IS WORTH IT. and as a sign of quality, they chrome plate Bentley grilles for ALL Bentley dealers in North America!!


one nice thing they can do is mask off mounting tabs so that there isnt any buildup that would make reinstalling the parts difficult or impossible.


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

ON THIS '73 DASH ITS CHROME BILLIT PIECES THAT GO OVER THE ORIGINAL PLASTIC.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 5 2008, 12:57 PM~9870147
> *Pauls Chrome does great work on plastic pics!!!
> stay away from the shops that use a vacuum form process to chrome plastic, the chrome will eventually turn black from sunlight exposure. Pauls Chrome doesnt use the vacuum form process, they actually DIP the parts like conventional chrome, the only difference is the first step is a metalizing process that lets the parts accept chrome just like regular metallic parts. the parts end up weighing more, BUT THE LOOK AND LONGEVITY IS WORTH IT. and as a sign of quality, they chrome plate Bentley grilles for ALL Bentley dealers in North America!!
> one nice thing they can do is mask off mounting tabs so that there isnt any buildup that would make reinstalling the parts difficult or impossible.
> *



 where would this shop be?.....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 5 2008, 03:38 PM~9870430
> * where would this shop be?.....
> *


Evans City, PA


http://www.paulschrome.com/


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 5 2008, 03:05 PM~9870947
> *Evans City, PA
> http://www.paulschrome.com/
> *



thanks bro....i got two sets of a/c vents to do.... maybe i can get my 76 grill done too....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 5 2008, 01:57 PM~9870147
> *Pauls Chrome does great work on plastic pics!!!
> stay away from the shops that use a vacuum form process to chrome plastic, the chrome will eventually turn black from sunlight exposure. Pauls Chrome doesnt use the vacuum form process, they actually DIP the parts like conventional chrome, the only difference is the first step is a metalizing process that lets the parts accept chrome just like regular metallic parts. the parts end up weighing more, BUT THE LOOK AND LONGEVITY IS WORTH IT. and as a sign of quality, they chrome plate Bentley grilles for ALL Bentley dealers in North America!!
> one nice thing they can do is mask off mounting tabs so that there isnt any buildup that would make reinstalling the parts difficult or impossible.
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Jan 30 2008, 10:44 AM~9820956
> *ANYBODY ELSE GOT ANY SPORT MIRRORS THEY WANNA SELL?
> I NEED SOME BAD, I HATE THE CHROME ONES.
> 
> ...


any more pics of this car clean as hell


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 5 2008, 10:29 PM~9870721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 5 2008, 02:29 PM~9870721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 clean!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Who's coming to the LRm Phx az Show on march 2 ?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Feb 6 2008, 04:03 PM~9879468
> *Who's coming to the LRm Phx az Show on march 2 ?
> *



IM GOING TO THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN PHEONIX! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Feb 7 2008, 12:33 AM~9883818
> *IM GOING TO THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN PHEONIX!  :biggrin:
> *


cool I'll be glad to meet one of my Glasshouse bro's


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Feb 6 2008, 05:03 PM~9879468
> *Who's coming to the LRm Phx az Show on march 2 ?
> *


I'LL BE THERE


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 7 2008, 01:52 PM~9886999
> *I'LL BE THERE
> *



cool homie I'll Pm you my # so we can meet, are you briging your ride?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SO DOES ANYONE IN SOCAL GOT A PASS SIDE FENDER WELL???


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 7 2008, 05:36 PM~9888659
> *SO DOES ANYONE IN SOCAL GOT A PASS SIDE FENDER WELL???
> *



inner or outer I got one


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IN FENDER WELL CUS WHEN I GOT THE CAR IS WAS CRASHED AND IT KINDA GOT A LIL HAMMERD INTO SHAPE BUT ITS TO CREASED UP SO IAM JUST GET ANOTHER ONE


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS UP FELLAS IM PARTING OUT A 74 IMPALA ILL POST PIC LATER N :0


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Feb 7 2008, 10:01 AM~9885841
> *cool I'll be glad to meet one of my Glasshouse bro's
> *



hell yea


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 4 2008, 10:15 AM~9861157
> *
> Thanks, new things are coming
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

comin soon :biggrin: 

































she's naked








[/quote]


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

nice! :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Feb 7 2008, 08:28 PM~9890135
> *WHATS UP FELLAS IM PARTING OUT A 74 IMPALA ILL POST PIC LATER  N :0
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT U GOT?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 7 2008, 10:45 PM~9891707
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 8 2008, 12:01 PM~9895640
> *WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT U GOT?
> *




x74


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sup fellus


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 8 2008, 03:48 PM~9896734
> *x74
> *


IF HE HAS FENDER WELLS I GOT DIBS :biggrin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Feb 3 2008, 04:32 PM~9856578
> *bought this today with no wheels, engine or tranny. not a glasshouse but still clean i think. 14's, bags and chrome 350 next.
> 
> 
> ...


sandman old car aint it


----------



## PB006 (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Feb 5 2008, 12:36 PM~9870021
> *ANYWAYS, DOES ANYBODY KNO THE PART NUMBER TO THE '76 DRIVER SIDE SPORT MIRROR?
> 
> "NOTORIOUS68" ILL FIND OUT AND GET BACK TO YOU ON THAT.
> *


Messyk1n, you wanna sell those chrome mirrors of the 75 and the big brake kit of the 73? By the way, you know who I am. I came up to your place with Sandman a few times. I can come pick the parts up. Message me an let me know


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 12:54 AM~9770128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more??


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 9 2008, 02:13 PM~9902670
> *sandman old car aint it
> *


P.M SENT


----------



## BLOCKHEADS_75 (Apr 16, 2007)

ANYONE HAVE A 76' FRONT END CLIP SQUARE LIGHTS. SELL OR TRADE FOR A 75' FRONT END CLIP ROUND LIGHTS. PLEASE PM ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

IMG_0313.jpg 
just thought i post some pictures of my 75 rag i'm reinforcing, I'll post some more later..


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLOCKHEADS_75_@Feb 10 2008, 01:17 AM~9906944
> *ANYONE HAVE A 76' FRONT END CLIP SQUARE LIGHTS. SELL OR TRADE FOR A 75' FRONT END CLIP ROUND LIGHTS. PLEASE PM ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah i know where I found two sets, but im picking one up for myself. im doing the same thing you wanna due. pm me and i'll give you the info


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Im fucking new at this im fucking up already :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 10 2008, 07:47 PM~9911514
> *Im fucking new at  this im fucking up already  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 its all good man.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: got a couple thangs done today......


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 11 2008, 02:17 AM~9914553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 just throw some 14-7 crosslaced z's ( or some truspokes) and 5.20s. done.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 11 2008, 03:17 AM~9914553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THATS CLEANN


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

:0 that is clean!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

.....dam where the hell is everyone..... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Feb 11 2008, 05:17 AM~9914553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice pic, with that other red chevy in the back ground. both clean rides.


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

im tryin to scoop this one up before someone else does. the owner is asking for 2500.00! i think i can get it for about 2000.00. gotta check it out mechanically though. looks good otherwise.


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

they have trailer homes and pine trees in cail?


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

never mind i see it says now in nc


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

double post!


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daddyfatsacs_@Feb 12 2008, 05:13 PM~9926548
> *they have trailer homes and pine trees in cail?
> *


LOL, man i had never seen so many bullshit trailers and trailer parks before i moved here. cant wait to move away from this state now!


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

WERE U AT THATS GOT TO BE NEAR THE COAST


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daddyfatsacs_@Feb 12 2008, 05:41 PM~9926777
> *WERE U AT THATS GOT TO BE NEAR THE COAST
> *


near greenville, nc


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

took advantage of the weather today, so I took some pics outside. not fully complete, but you get the picture. Sitting on stock wheels for now.
























Some trunk pics of the set up.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

nice


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 12 2008, 09:31 AM~9923715
> *.....dam where the hell is everyone.....  :biggrin:
> *


hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 11 2008, 01:03 AM~9914305
> *:biggrin: got a couple thangs done today......
> 
> 
> ...


I see that box of ARP bolt kit in the background  Suspension is fucken nice. CLEAN and DETAILED black undercarriage is better looking than chrome IMO.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 12 2008, 10:31 AM~9923715
> *.....dam where the hell is everyone.....  :biggrin:
> *


 Been looking for a UNbuckled hood for my 76 Impala. One of the wrecking yards in my city closed down. Finding parts for these animals is hard as fuck. For the homeboy in North Carolina, don't sleep on that white Glasshouse. Finding them in that original condition for that price is like finding the lochness monster. Don't worry about the engine you can get a Brand New GM 350 from the Chevy dealer for around 1,500 with 3 year and 75k mile warranty I believe.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Feb 12 2008, 11:43 PM~9930584
> *I see that box of ARP bolt kit in the background   Suspension is fucken nice. CLEAN and DETAILED black undercarriage is better looking than chrome IMO.
> *




:biggrin: thanks bro....always wanted to take my time and detail everything...ARP make that little difference...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 12 2008, 11:23 PM~9930409
> *hit me up  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy: sup chopper... :dunno: sup with your rag...any new pics?


what happened to smurf? :wave:


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Feb 12 2008, 11:49 PM~9930631
> *Been looking for a UNbuckled hood for my 76 Impala. One of the wrecking yards in my city closed down. Finding parts for these animals is hard as fuck. For the homeboy in North Carolina, don't sleep on that white Glasshouse. Finding them in that original condition for that price is like finding the lochness monster. Don't worry about the engine you can get a Brand New GM 350 from the Chevy dealer for around 1,500 with 3 year and 75k mile warranty I believe.
> *


yeah, thats what i was thinking. hope to have it maybe tomorrow!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 13 2008, 02:57 AM~9931156
> *:0  :cheesy: sup chopper... :dunno: sup with your rag...any new pics?
> what happened to smurf? :wave:
> *


*Right here Homie, sometimes i just kick it in the shadows :biggrin: . 
I don't really like to post unless someone needs help and i can help or if i have something new to add to the tread  . *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2008, 10:43 AM~9932783
> *Right here Homie, sometimes i just kick it in the shadows :biggrin: .
> I don't really like to post unless someone needs help and i can help or if i have something new to add to the tread  .
> *



:thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

im here too.stalking the glasshouse fest.waiting till i get one to post .

still looking.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

im here too.stalking the glasshouse fest.waiting till i get one to post .

still looking.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

oops double post


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Feb 13 2008, 12:49 AM~9930631
> *Been looking for a UNbuckled hood for my 76 Impala. One of the wrecking yards in my city closed down. Finding parts for these animals is hard as fuck. For the homeboy in North Carolina, don't sleep on that white Glasshouse. Finding them in that original condition for that price is like finding the lochness monster. Don't worry about the engine you can get a Brand New GM 350 from the Chevy dealer for around 1,500 with 3 year and 75k mile warranty I believe.
> *


Good luck 

A friend of mine with the blue 75 I have posted up has bought 4 cars to get one good hood.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

when i got my hood sandblasted for my 76..... i noticed the same thing..... little buckle hidden under bondo.... my bro.... welded it up... so its strong now.... i guess i'll fiberglass it up... dam people with bad hood hinges still gotta try to slam the hood shut.... :angry:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 13 2008, 08:45 PM~9936978
> *when i got my hood sandblasted for my 76..... i noticed the same thing..... little buckle hidden under bondo.... my bro.... welded it up... so its strong now.... i guess i'll fiberglass it up... dam people with bad hood hinges still gotta try to slam the hood shut....  :angry:
> 
> *



People do not get the rock it back and forth to close it when it gets stiff.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Feb 13 2008, 08:45 PM~9936978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Even if you get the rock it back and forth to close it, it can still buckle.
I noticed mine started buckling and trust me i Baby my Ride and wouldn't dare pull on it, I have good Hinges, but whom ever designed the hood and the placement of the hood hinges fucked up bad :uh: .*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHATS UP SMURF...HADN'T TALKED TO YOU IN A WHILE...HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THEM CHROME WATER NECKS ARE GARBAGE IF YOU GOT IT FROM AUTOZONE, WILL CRACK SOON


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Feb 14 2008, 11:42 AM~9941331
> *WHATS UP SMURF...HADN'T TALKED TO YOU IN A WHILE...HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE
> *


*What's up Homie, aqui nomas, ya sabes working, Family and trying to do some updates to the Car :biggrin:  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 14 2008, 11:48 AM~9942321
> *What's up Homie, aqui nomas, ya sabes working, Family and trying to do some updates to the Car :biggrin:   </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>SAME HERE....JUST ALOT MORE WORK....HAVEN'T DONE MUCH TO THE RIDE IN A LONG TIME... :angry: 

I'LL HAVE UPDATES SOON...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: update....its finally off jackstands


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Feb 14 2008, 02:22 PM~9942517
> *SAME HERE....JUST ALOT MORE WORK....HAVEN'T DONE MUCH TO THE RIDE IN A LONG TIME... :angry:
> 
> I'LL HAVE UPDATES SOON...
> *


  
*Can't wait to see them Homie, I'll probably be In the Harbor this weekend, gotta hit the Yards and see what's out there.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Feb 14 2008, 03:29 PM~9942954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* :0 :cheesy: Looking Good Phil :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: *


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 14 2008, 05:29 PM~9942954
> *:biggrin: update....its finally off jackstands
> 
> 
> ...


that looks awesome bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 14 2008, 03:04 PM~9943548
> *
> Can't wait to see them Homie, I'll probably be In the Harbor this weekend, gotta hit the Yards and see what's out there.  </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>ECOLOGY 50% OFF SALE THIS WEEKEND I THINK


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Feb 14 2008, 07:05 PM~9944561
> *ECOLOGY 50% OFF SALE THIS WEEKEND I THINK
> *


*Ya sabes :biggrin: Don't need anything pero aver que encuentro.  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 14 2008, 05:18 PM~9944695
> *Ya sabes :biggrin: Don't need anything pero aver que encuentro.  </span>
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>YEAH I'LL PROBABLY STOP BY FOR A BIT ON SUNDAY...JUST TO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 14 2008, 05:05 PM~9943556
> *X2!!!!*


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

what up guys i was thinking about the hood issue today im lucky because mine seems to be fine but i def want to try to prevent it from happening what causes them to buckle and any way to prevent it?


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Feb 14 2008, 09:43 PM~9946515
> *what up guys i was thinking about the hood issue today im lucky because mine seems to be fine but i def want to try to prevent it from happening what causes them to buckle and any way to prevent it?
> *


 I welded a 1" flat bar 1/8 thickness or roughly .120 on the underside of the hood halfway in the middle of the hinges to the front of the hood. This flat bar is welded parallel to the hinges. I'll try to get some pics 'cause a pic is worth a thousand words. Like homeboy Smurf said a crappy design. Probaly worked great when hinges were new but after 30 years


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

ya pics would be great i was wondering if it had something to do with heat cuz up here in bc i have yet to see any buckled hoods :uh:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Feb 14 2008, 11:09 PM~9946742
> *ya pics would be great i was wondering if it had something to do with heat cuz up here in bc i have yet to see any buckled hoods :uh:
> *


There is alot more then we need around here


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Feb 12 2008, 04:34 PM~9926192
> *im tryin to scoop this one up before someone else does. the owner is asking for 2500.00! i think i can get it for about 2000.00. gotta check it out mechanically though. looks good otherwise.
> 
> 
> ...


man id give 2500 for it. dont miss out by trying to low ball....


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 14 2008, 10:44 PM~9946963
> *There is alot more then we need around here
> *



damn  well i havent seen one yet but i havent seen many glasshouses, not to many hiding on the island i dont think :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 14 2008, 06:18 PM~9944695
> *Ya sabes :biggrin: Don't need anything pero aver que encuentro.
> *



:0 time to pick up a cadi rear for me......


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wave: thanks everyone......


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 14 2008, 02:29 PM~9942954
> *:biggrin: update....its finally off jackstands
> 
> 
> ...


looking good phil!! you need some strokes coming out that frame :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 15 2008, 08:14 AM~9948413
> *looking good phil!! you need some strokes coming out that frame  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 

maybe when i'm ready to pull the 74 apart.... it will get the 'juicy' treatment....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Feb 14 2008, 07:37 PM~9944851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Let me know if need any help Homie, i can meet you there.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Feb 14 2008, 10:43 PM~9946515
> *what up guys i was thinking about the hood issue today im lucky because mine seems to be fine but i def want to try to prevent it from happening what causes them to buckle and any way to prevent it?
> *


*
I really doubt it's cause of the heat, i think it was the way they designed it. It gets hot out here but not scorching hot like over with the Homies in AZ or the deserts.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

the problem with the hood is the length......puts too much leverage on the hindge side....and dry(no grease)...loose,worn pins on the hindges will lock up and there you go....fuck!bent hood.....happened to my 74' :angry: driver side hindge was okay...then one day it stuck.....



they make a chrome extension/brace for older blazers...stiffens the hood......pretty much the same as welding some flat steel for support...having a new hood insulation (like smurfs) may help stiffen it too....best bet is don't let any non-glasshouse owners shut your hood.... :roflmao: 



:nicoderm: just my 2 cents


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: like this.....


http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/Product...0000644/c-10614


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 15 2008, 01:27 PM~9949701
> *:biggrin: like this.....
> http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/Product...0000644/c-10614
> *


will those work on a glasshouse or are you just using those as an example?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/car/571203782.html


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 15 2008, 12:22 PM~9949664
> *the problem with the hood is the length......puts too much leverage on the hindge side....and dry(no grease)...loose,worn pins on the hindges will lock up and there you go....fuck!bent hood.....happened to my 74' :angry:  driver side hindge was okay...then one day it stuck.....
> they make a chrome extension/brace for older blazers...stiffens the hood......pretty much the same as welding some flat steel for support...having a new hood insulation (like smurfs) may help stiffen it too.... :biggrin:  That could have been the case with mine, one time is all it takes for them to buckle, so who knows maybe i just didn't catch it until a few moths ago :uh: ooh well another excuse to have it redone sooner :biggrin:  .*


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 15 2008, 01:03 PM~9950360
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/car/571203782.html
> *


TALKING ABOUT HOODS! IT LOOKS LIKE THE HOOD IS BUCKLED!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*VOTE FOR THE HOMIE DIRTYSANCHEZ423

IN THE ADEX GIVE AWAY*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391915


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 15 2008, 04:09 PM~9950774
> *VOTE FOR THE HOMIE DIRTYSANCHEZ423
> 
> IN THE ADEX GIVE AWAY
> ...


already did


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 15 2008, 03:10 PM~9950783
> *already did
> *


  THANKS


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 15 2008, 04:37 PM~9950972
> * THANKS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 15 2008, 03:09 PM~9950774
> *YOU GOT MY VOTE :thumbsup:*


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 15 2008, 02:10 PM~9950783
> *already did
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

one more vote for dirty....


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

anyone got some bumper shocks or a good place to get them, or another cars that fits ours??
thanks


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N+Feb 15 2008, 04:35 PM~9951362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N+Feb 15 2008, 04:35 PM~9951362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 15 2008, 06:24 PM~9952626
> *anyone got some bumper shocks or a good place to get them, or another cars that fits ours??
> thanks
> *



are you missing them or they bad?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> * :biggrin:  That could have been the case with mine, one time is all it takes for them to buckle, so who knows maybe i just didn't catch it until a few moths ago :uh: ooh well another excuse to have it redone sooner :biggrin:  .*
> [/quote
> 
> WHAT'S UP SMURF?! THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP :biggrin: WHEN I'M DONE WITH THIS I'LL POST SOME PICS GRACIAS


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## EPTRUMORS (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey its Chuy from the El Paso Chapter.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 15 2008, 08:42 PM~9953300
> *are you missing them or they bad?
> *


they bad, i think one got pushed in while i had my bumper off, now the bumper wont line up to go back on. :angry:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 15 2008, 09:35 PM~9954148
> *they bad, i think one got pushed in while i had my bumper off, now the bumper wont line up to go back on.  :angry:
> *



not too hard to fix bro.. take them off and pull them to the correct length.... make sure they are perfectly straight.... and weld them :biggrin:

i'll take a pic of mine..... the whole point of the shock is to collapse if you hit something .... and crack your rubber fillers.... so fuck that.... i can get my bumper fixed all day.... i'd rather save my fillers... lol.... and if still have trouble lining up your bumper.. you can shim it....


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

i put my vote in for you dirty!  and dam your winning!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 15 2008, 11:11 AM~9949155
> *
> I changed mine out before i had the Car repainted with a cherry one, but it doesn't take much to buckle them, i noticed that the new one started to buckle, don't really know when or how it happened, could have been the body shop when it was there or me, don't really know  . When you pull or close these things it's never an even pull due to the design(well that's what i can see) on the right side the hinge is about 5 to 6 inches towards the middle of the hood and on the left side it's right at the edge of the hood like in all cars, don't know why they did that, but i did notice that on a lot of cars the buckle is always at the right side  . The Homie Coshiloco has the right idea.
> *


Well the cars new where just another car.

Plus I am sure the right side(I assume you mean the pass side) is pushed out so the heater box can fit in that area.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 16 2008, 12:53 AM~9955368
> *not too hard to fix bro.. take them off and pull them to the correct length.... make sure they are perfectly straight.... and weld them  :biggrin:
> 
> i'll take a pic of mine..... the whole point of the shock is to collapse if you hit something .... and crack your rubber fillers.... so fuck that.... i can get  my bumper fixed all day.... i'd rather save my fillers... lol....  and if still have trouble lining up your bumper.. you can shim it....
> *


how do u pull them out? them bitches are hard.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

if its stuck 'in' you can use a port-a-power(hydraulic puller ) ....or you can go the messy way and drill a small hole on the side...and relieve the pressure.....fluid will pour out....  

it may make alittle mess


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Feb 15 2008, 11:23 PM~9954075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does anyone got anymore pics of this , like maybe full side shot


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Feb 16 2008, 02:06 PM~9957937
> *does anyone got anymore pics of this , like maybe full side shot
> *















































*PICS I TOOK OF THE CAR AT THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC. THE OWNER JR IS A REALLY COOL CAT, WE TALKED FOR ABOUT A HALF HOUR. HE KNEW WHO I WAS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE FEST AND WE TALKED ABOUT HOW I GOT THE IDEA FOR MY SET-UP FROM HIS....WHICH I DID. HE DOES CHECK ON US IN HERE BUT IS NOT REGISTERED. REAL GOOD PEOPLE! *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Feb 16 2008, 02:32 AM~9955973
> *i put my vote in for you dirty!   and dam your winning!!!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

dam that was fast!! super clean house. thanks


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 16 2008, 01:58 PM~9957888
> *if its stuck 'in' you can use a port-a-power(hydraulic puller ) ....or you can go the messy way and drill a small hole on the side...and relieve the pressure.....fluid will pour out....
> 
> it may make alittle mess
> *


thanks homie


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 16 2008, 01:51 PM~9958168
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam.... he needs to register so we can chop it up....  

i shouldn't of slept in on new years.... would of liked to seen his house in person :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 16 2008, 02:31 PM~9958308
> *thanks homie
> *



no problem..... let me know how it works out...


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

Raghouse from the CHI on Dubs....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 16 2008, 12:58 PM~9957888
> *if its stuck 'in' you can use a port-a-power(hydraulic puller ) ....or you can go the messy way and drill a small hole on the side...and relieve the pressure.....fluid will pour out....
> 
> it may make alittle mess
> *



i gotta do this too.... if i drill a whole in it... nothing will like..... expload in my face will it lol, mines stuck in and everytime i look at my car it hits me in the face that its stuck on one side lol


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

that 76 is hot


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

Much love


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

oh shit......sup magraw nice to see you stop by in the fest


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK SO I REALLY NEED THE FENDER WELL NOW IAM HAVING THE CAR GO TO PAINT NEXT WEEKEND I KNOW THAT BOXER SAID HE HAD A PARTS CAR IVE BEEN WAITING TO SEE IF HE CAN LET ME KNOW WHATS UP ON THE PARTS BUT HE HASNT BEEN ON..... SO IF SOMEONE HERE TALKS TO HIM CAN SOMEONE HAVE HIM GET AT ME THANKS.....



OH ONE MORE THING YO SMURF DO U STILL HAVE THE STOCKS FOR YOUR CAR????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Feb 16 2008, 05:34 PM~9959057
> *i gotta do this too.... if i drill a whole in it... nothing will like..... expload in my face will it lol, mines stuck in and everytime i look at my car it hits me in the face that its stuck on one side lol
> *



no promises....heres how i welded my set....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 on another freaky note....i went to eat this week at work...and got this....











and took the family to chuck e cheeses....tonight.... :cheesy:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 16 2008, 11:25 PM~9961107
> *no promises....heres how i welded my set....
> 
> 
> ...



welll thats not to reasuring hhahaha what could i exspect to happen?  :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

well...my set was ok...just one was loose...so i just grinded them and welded...my bro wanted to push his in on his custom regal...so we drilled holes...they squirted oil..pressure was pretty strong.....just be carefull


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 15 2008, 10:01 PM~9953918
> *WHAT'S UP SMURF?! THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP :biggrin:  WHEN I'M DONE WITH THIS I'LL POST SOME PICS GRACIAS
> *


*   Got a little bit of bad news on my end, deal fell through  fucking no word mother fuckers :angry: , it's all good though, working on a plan B  .*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 17 2008, 12:18 AM~9961045
> *OK SO I REALLY NEED THE FENDER WELL NOW IAM HAVING THE CAR GO TO PAINT NEXT WEEKEND I KNOW THAT BOXER SAID HE HAD A PARTS CAR IVE BEEN WAITING TO SEE IF HE CAN LET ME KNOW WHATS UP ON THE PARTS BUT HE HASNT BEEN ON..... SO IF SOMEONE HERE TALKS TO HIM CAN SOMEONE HAVE HIM GET AT ME THANKS.....
> OH ONE MORE THING YO SMURF DO U STILL HAVE THE STOCKS FOR YOUR CAR????
> *


*
Naah, the stocks where gone the day that Baby came Home from the paint shop :cheesy: .  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*OLD SCHOOL REGISTRATION STICKERS, UNUSED!*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 17 2008, 10:19 AM~9962762
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 17 2008, 12:24 PM~9963094
> *:0
> *


THEY CAME WITH MY OLD SCHOOL PLATES NITHER HAD BEEN ON A CAR EVER. BUT THE SHITTY DMV SAID IT WOULD BE UNLAWFUL TO DISPLAY THE STICKER.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 17 2008, 08:36 AM~9962156
> *
> Naah, the stocks where gone the day that Baby came Home from the paint shop :cheesy: .
> *



DAMN I NEED SOME SO I CANT GET IT TO THE PAINTER...... OH WELL GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 17 2008, 06:26 AM~9962141
> *    Got a little bit of bad news on my end, deal fell through  fucking no word mother fuckers :angry: , it's all good though, working on a plan B  .
> *


DAMN, SMURF THAT SUCKS! :angry: I'M SORRY TO HEAR THAT, PERO I HOPE PLAN B WORKS OUT.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 17 2008, 09:10 PM~9966381
> *DAMN, SMURF THAT SUCKS! :angry:   I'M SORRY TO HEAR THAT, PERO I HOPE PLAN B WORKS OUT.
> *


*Thanks Homie and don't worry Plan B is already on the go :cheesy: , maybe no Chrome but it's all good, only reason why i was considering changing it was cause of the good deal :uh: , I had to run around trying to hunt one down to get it done a.s.a.p. cause i have my car on jack stands and no rear end, but like i said it's all good and already on the way, made some calls and picked up a rear end from the Big Homie Chopper76, i should be picking it up tomorrow from the Differential Shop and taking it straight to the Homies over at M&M Hydraulics for the full wrap treatment  . *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

is there a way to pull this out or do i have to buy an other one?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

JUST LOOK A FEW PAGES BACK THEY JUST COVERED THIS


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Feb 18 2008, 01:33 AM~9968484
> *is there a way to pull this out or do i have to buy an other one?
> 
> 
> ...


one of the homies just posted how to do it,, just unbolt it off, and either have it pulled out or drill a hole in it.. but go back a couple pages and check it out


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

yes i have those wheel wells pm me with your hook up


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Feb 18 2008, 09:41 AM~9970024
> *yes i have those wheel wells pm me with your hook up
> *



'ATTENTION' FERNS...HERES YOUR PARTS :biggrin: 




:nicoderm:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

FINALLY PUT MY NEW SHOES ON...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 18 2008, 06:58 AM~9969334
> *one of the homies just posted how to do it,, just unbolt it off, and either have it pulled out or drill a hole in it.. but go back a couple pages and check it out
> *


i pulled up to a big ass tree i have in my yard. wrapped a chain around the back of that bracket. then wrapped another chain around the tree. in between the 2 chains i used a come-a-long puller and went to town on it. it didnt take that much pressure on the come along.. and it popped right out. now my front bumper sits nice and even. :biggrin: 

try it like that homie.. use a tree/pole and a chain. you can even tie the chain froom the bracket to the tree/pole direct and just put the car in gear. with a little gas/brake action and a spotter,, you can pull it right out.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*can some of the homies point me in the right direction for the door glass to roof weatherstripping?? my 'house needs some new ones.*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*a sign of things to come.....  * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

dont know why the color on the upholstery looks off,, but herees some pics of my interioir ,, dont think ive posted them before.. OG stitch pattern with the buttons..


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 18 2008, 11:44 AM~9970769
> *a sign of things to come.....   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  nice pic homie


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 18 2008, 10:59 AM~9970491
> *can some of the homies point me in the right direction for the door glass to roof weatherstripping?? my 'house needs some new ones.
> *


I been looking for the same thing the only company I seen that has them is impala bob's every one else has the one that goes 71-75 but that's not for are roof line that's for the one spirt of america weird looking roof so when you look make sure it say landau top or else you wil get the wrong one .


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Feb 18 2008, 10:41 AM~9970024
> *yes i have those wheel wells pm me with your hook up
> *



SOLD THERE MINE............. :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 18 2008, 11:25 AM~9970246
> *'ATTENTION' FERNS...HERES YOUR PARTS :biggrin:
> :nicoderm:
> *



YO I CALLED THAT TIRE PLACE WERE YOU SAID YOU CUZ WORKS AT BUT IT SAYS THE NUMBER IS DISCONECTED????


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i voted DIRTY!!!

you got a bad set up homie


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

ANYBODY NEED SOME LANDAU 1/4 WINDOWS????

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386090


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

ANYBODY NEED SOME LANDAU 1/4 WINDOWS????

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386090


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EPTRUMORS_@Feb 15 2008, 11:23 PM~9954079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like mine in my avi[yes thats my car]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

DECIEDED TO DO SOME QUICKY BLACK UNDERCARRIAGE FOR THE DAILY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 18 2008, 05:02 PM~9972287
> *i voted DIRTY!!!
> 
> you got a bad set up homie
> *


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 18 2008, 06:02 PM~9972287
> *i voted DIRTY!!!
> 
> you got a bad set up homie
> *


Same here that setup looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 18 2008, 05:12 PM~9972336
> *ANYBODY NEED SOME LANDAU 1/4 WINDOWS????
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386090
> *


Wish I knew now what I know....Smashed a set of them out with a hammer and pulled the trim around the top off with a pry bar.....


I wounder why I have night mares


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

thanks dirty and vaysfinest. ill check those pages out


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 18 2008, 09:01 PM~9974900
> *Wish I knew now what I know....Smashed a set of them out with a hammer and pulled the trim around the top off with a pry bar.....
> I wounder why I have night mares
> *



:0 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 18 2008, 09:01 PM~9974900
> *Wish I knew now what I know....Smashed a set of them out with a hammer and pulled the trim around the top off with a pry bar.....
> I wounder why I have night mares
> *




:0


----------



## moose (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 18 2008, 07:05 PM~9973617
> * DECIEDED TO DO SOME QUICKY BLACK UNDERCARRIAGE FOR THE DAILY
> 
> 
> ...


 and the award for bigest pic in layitlow history will go to this guy :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 my bad....i load them directly from my dash phone.....

:biggrin: but there not that big on my monitor


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 18 2008, 09:46 PM~9974696
> *Same here that setup looks great  :thumbsup:
> *


*X100,000,000 :0 :cheesy:  *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Look what just got delivered :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice...... nothing like a nardi :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 19 2008, 01:41 PM~9979028
> *nice...... nothing like a nardi  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 19 2008, 02:52 PM~9979095
> *X2
> *


thanx, I do have a question.....I guess there are supposed to be rubber/plastic pieces that go inside the trim ring around the horn to hold it on, do those usually come with the ring or the hub install kit?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

mine had them but the screws didnt wanna fit into it...

nice to see someone else also putting "ring over horn" like i roll it :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 19 2008, 03:52 PM~9979349
> *mine had them but the screws didnt wanna fit into it...
> 
> nice to see someone else also putting "ring over horn" like i roll it :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


your trim ring came with them? im not doing the ring over the horn, to me it sits too far down that way


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 19 2008, 10:56 PM~9979372
> *your trim ring came with them? im not doing the ring over the horn, to me it sits too far down that way
> *



:angry: dayum haha.. so I m still rollin solo on that :biggrin: 

my ride still stock :uh: pic from last weekends cruising


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 19 2008, 02:00 PM~9979133
> *thanx, I do have a question.....I guess there are supposed to be rubber/plastic pieces that go inside the trim ring around the horn to hold it on, do those usually come with the ring or the hub install kit?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7260758


*THE NEXT CHAPTER IS MY STEERING WHEEL INSTALL. I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED A NARDI AND DECIDED TO JUMP ON IT....THANKS PSTA ON THE INFO. SO HERE ARE THE STEPS. I DID THE JOB AFTER THE SUPER BOWL TO KILL SOME TIME WHILE I WAS CHARGING MY BATTERIES.....QUICK AND EASY INSTALL FOR 2 AM. :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06231Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE INVENTORY

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06234Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FIRST THING I DID WAS DISCONNECT THE HORN UNDER THE HOOD..IT WAS 2AM THEN REMOVE THE TWO SCREWS BEHIND THE WHEEL THAT HOLD THE HORN PAD ON.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06232Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NOW IT IS TIME FOR THE WHEEL TO COME OFF. I REMOVED THE SNAP RING THEN BACKED THE NUT OFF SOME AD STARTED PULLING ON THE WHEEL ONCE IT CAME OFF RATHER EASY.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06235Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ONCE OFF YOU CAN SEE THE NIPPLE IN THE COLLUM FOR THE HORN CONTACT. I TOOK THE OLD SPRING OFF THE FACTORY HORN WIRE AND PLACED IT IN THE GREEN SLOT, FOR THOSE WHO ARE GONNA DO THIS FOR THE FIRST TIME WITH OUT THE SPRING THE NARDI ADAPTER WILL NOT CONTACT THE HORN LEAD.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06228Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SLID ON THE ADAPTER, INSTALLED THE NUT AND SNAP RING, BOLTED DOWN THE WHEEL, PUT ON THE SURROUNDING RING, CONNECTED THE HORN, CHECKED IT'S OPERATION, SECURED HORN, AND PRESTO.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06236Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
COMPLETE

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06237Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
CLOSER

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06239Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I THINK IT GOES GOOD WITH THE COLOR OF THE CAR.*


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Got my set up in :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 19 2008, 04:49 PM~9979747
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7260758
> THE NEXT CHAPTER IS MY STEERING WHEEL INSTALL. I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED A NARDI AND DECIDED TO JUMP ON IT....THANKS PSTA ON THE INFO. SO HERE ARE THE STEPS. I DID THE JOB AFTER THE SUPER BOWL TO KILL SOME TIME WHILE I WAS CHARGING MY BATTERIES.....QUICK AND EASY INSTALL FOR 2 AM. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Thanx Dirty but that didn't really answer my question. I'm talking about the black pieces that go on the back of this....









when you got yours did it already have them on it or did they come with your hub kit?


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Does anyone know where i can find a hood that is pretty cherry? hit me up...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 19 2008, 08:25 PM~9981801
> *Thanx Dirty but that didn't really answer my question. I'm talking about the black pieces that go on the back of this....
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN YOU BOLT THE WHEEL TO THE HUB THAT RING WILL SOMEWHAT SNAP INTO PLACE OVER THE BOLTS I HAVE HAD THE WHEEL ON FOR OVER A YEAR AND THE RING IS STILL TIGHT. 

HUB+WHEEL+BOLTS+RING+HORN BUTTON=DONE


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

How do you resize pics so they don't come out full screen? I'm trying to post some pics in here.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 19 2008, 11:10 PM~9982898
> *WHEN YOU BOLT THE WHEEL TO THE HUB THAT RING WILL SOMEWHAT SNAP INTO PLACE OVER THE BOLTS I HAVE HAD THE WHEEL ON FOR OVER A YEAR AND THE RING IS STILL TIGHT.
> 
> HUB+WHEEL+BOLTS+RING+HORN BUTTON=DONE
> *


right, because of the black pieces on the back of that part in the holes. so I take it the black pieces were on your ring when you got it


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

imageloaderfuckenowned

















These are pics of the flat bar underneath the hood that I welded after fixing the buckle.

























Trying to finish front end bodywork.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 19 2008, 10:31 PM~9983166
> *right, because of the black pieces on the back of that part in the holes. so I take it the black pieces were on your ring when you got it
> *


YES, YOU GOT SOME PICS SO WE CAN LOOK AT WHAT YOU GOT GOING ON?


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

anybody interested in a 76 impala 2dr in los angeles hit me up


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil dean_@Feb 20 2008, 12:33 AM~9984173
> *anybody interested in a 76 impala 2dr in los angeles    hit me up
> *


Pics would nice.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 19 2008, 09:31 PM~9983166
> *right, because of the black pieces on the back of that part in the holes. so I take it the black pieces were on your ring when you got it
> *



I HAVE AN OLDER NARDI(BOUGHT IT IN 94')...DOESN'T HAVE THOSE PLASTIC CAPS....I JUST PUT A SMALL PIECE OF ELECTRICAL TAPE(DON'T LAUGH)...ON THREE OF THE SCREWS.....THE ACTUAL HORN BUTTON SNAPS INTO THE INSIDE RING AND HOLDS THE TRIM RING TIGHT...THE CAPS/OR TAPE WILL JUST KEEP IT FROM MOVING  


MY COUSIN BOUGHT A BRAND NEW NARDI LAST YEAR FOR HIS CADI...HAS THOSE PLASTIC CAPS...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Feb 19 2008, 11:12 PM~9983636
> *imageloaderfuckenowned
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Homie, Car looks straight as fuck :worship:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Clean GlassHouse catching Air.*</a>


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 20 2008, 10:55 AM~9986403
> *Clean GlassHouse catching Air.</a>
> *


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Feb 19 2008, 10:42 PM~9981988
> *Does anyone know where i can find a hood that is pretty cherry? hit me up...
> *


If all else fails homie, try car-parts.com it is a world wide parts locater. but shiping could be killa.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil dean_@Feb 19 2008, 11:33 PM~9984173
> *anybody interested in a 76 impala 2dr in los angeles    hit me up
> *


 wee need to see some pictures bro


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

from the D&D topic


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Feb 20 2008, 12:45 AM~9983895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys, I contacted the guy I got the wheel from and told him the caps were missing and asked him if he had them, he said he didn't but had another ring with them in. hopefully he will just send that one to me. the problem is, he's in Japan so i'm dealing with the language barrier plus time zone/date line difference. hopefully everything will work out. if not, there always electrical tape


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 20 2008, 06:04 PM~9989299
> *thanks guys, I contacted the guy I got the wheel from and told him the caps were missing and asked him if he had them, he said he didn't but had another ring with them in. hopefully he will just send that one to me. the problem is, he's in Japan so i'm dealing with the language barrier plus time zone/date line difference. hopefully everything will work out. if not, there always electrical tape
> *


JAPAN? HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR THAT.....PM ME IF YOU WANT TO KEEP IT ON THE LOW.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 20 2008, 08:22 PM~9989953
> *JAPAN? HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY FOR THAT.....PM ME IF YOU WANT TO KEEP IT ON THE LOW.
> *


$160 shipped


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

whats up fellas? i just scooped up this 76 caprice landau and whoever did the top, did some cheesy work. i am in need of some pics showing the way the trim around the vinyl top should look, so i make sure its done right when i get it redone. if any of you glasshouse owners can help me out with some good pics, i'd appreciate it. thanks


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Back in one piece again


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 20 2008, 11:15 PM~9992804
> *Back in one piece again
> 
> 
> ...


wow 

i just jizzed


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATSUP SMURF WITH THAT REAR END


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 20 2008, 10:45 PM~9993047
> *wow
> 
> i just jizzed
> *


Y thank u


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

wrong post.... never mind :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 20 2008, 11:15 PM~9992804
> *Back in one piece again
> 
> 
> ...



DAM THATS CLEAN MAN!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Feb 20 2008, 09:23 PM~9991726
> *whats up fellas? i just scooped up this 76 caprice landau and whoever did the top, did some cheesy work. i am in need of some pics showing the way the trim around the vinyl top should look, so i make sure its done right when i get it redone. if any of you glasshouse owners can help me out with some good pics, i'd appreciate it. thanks
> *



Put some pictures up of the 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC LANDAU! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 *VERY NICE BIGBEN....COLOR LOOKS GREAT*



:worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Looks real nice and clean. As it should great job


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Feb 21 2008, 01:35 AM~9993490
> *Put some pictures up of the 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC LANDAU!  :biggrin:
> *


here is one. i am out of town right now, so i dont have any good shots of the top, but they replaced the original vinyl top trim with some stick on shit, so i need to get it redone right!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Feb 21 2008, 12:56 AM~9993114
> *WHATSUP SMURF WITH THAT REAR END
> *


*
It's been gone for a minute Homie, sorry.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 21 2008, 12:15 AM~9992804
> *Back in one piece again
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship: uffin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

"75-76 Rear Fiber Glass Fillers on Ebay, Some one is getting Raped with no Vaseline, As of right Now 10 Bids - $152.50(Not Including Shipping), Hope is a Fucker Riding on big wheels" :biggrin: [/b]</a>


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 21 2008, 12:06 PM~9995863
> *"75-76 Rear Fiber Glass Fillers on Ebay, Some one is getting Raped with no Vaseline, As of right Now 10 Bids - $152.50(Not Including Shipping), Hope is a Fucker Riding on big wheels" :biggrin: *</a>
> [/b]


THANKS FOR THE HEADS-UP :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 21 2008, 12:15 AM~9992804
> *Back in one piece again
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN YOU CAME THROUGH ON THAT ONE! MAKES ME WANT TO PAINT MY FRAME* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*SOMEONE NEEDS TO JUMP ON THIS IF IT'S FOR REAL!!!*

http://ww2.collectorcartrader.com/details.php?adId=90227589


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Feb 21 2008, 06:08 PM~9998577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got to love them lack and whites... looking firme' as always dawg


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Big THANK YOU to everybody for the kind words


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Heres a couple more


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 21 2008, 09:00 PM~9999827
> *Heres a couple more
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good.  Have you tried to hop it yet?


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

I still need to notch the frame for the upper trailing arms so I can fully lock up...chain the ass... and swich out my front cups but this is wut it do 4 now


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 21 2008, 09:08 PM~9999939
> *I still need to notch the frame for the upper trailing arms so I can fully lock up...chain the ass... and swich out my front cups but this is wut it do 4 now
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks real nice glad to see someone else trying to hop one of these. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 21 2008, 07:09 PM~9999955
> *Can you make the pic bigger.  Looks real nice glad to see someone else trying to hop one of these. :thumbsup:
> *



wrong pic I meant to post the video its fixed now


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 21 2008, 09:11 PM~9999977
> *wrong pic I meant to post the video its fixed now
> *


Very nice.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 21 2008, 07:09 PM~9999955
> *Looks real nice glad to see someone else trying to hop one of these. :thumbsup:
> *


Ya I was gettin bumed out trying to search everywhere for a glasshouse airborn... couldnt find shit... I know it's one of the most heaviest cars around but fuck it I like a challenge if it dont do shit single with all the bugs worked out double here I come


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 20 2008, 10:38 AM~9986290
> *Thanks Homie, Car looks straight as fuck :worship:
> *


Thanks bro, just trying to catch up with you fellas and the other clean ass Glasshouses in here.
















Already put in rear end shorter rear end out of 78 Cadillac 4door. Didn't pay attention what model it was, don't care for any kind or year Cadillac. Still need to figure out E-brake cables and I'm going to get new rear upper control arms from Black Magic that are good quality and well priced. Put in some homemade dropped rear upper control arm mounts that are 5" in length from hole-to-hole. Black magic sells some pre-made ones now for G-body, they might also fit Glasshouses, way better deal than making some, especially if you don't have the tools to make some. Can drive fully locked up or dropped with out fear of blowing the double cardan joint. I already did that once y valio verga. I got a new extended rear rubber brake line made @ the local Parker dealer for around 30$ Will clean and detail the undercarriage after all the bodywork is done. The driveshaft had to be shortened to fit with the Caddy rear end. Rear end swaps and shit, I learned from the LIL Glasshouse fest  and John D. Monster, Smurf, Dirty Sanchez and a couple of other Glasshouse Fest members.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Question: can I fully lock up in the rear after I notch out my frame... I have 12" strokes... with the stock uppers :dunno:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 21 2008, 08:28 PM~10000198
> *Question: can I fully lock up in the rear after I notch out my frame... I have 12" strokes... with the stock uppers :dunno:
> *


Yes, but you will not be able to drive it like that 'cause your pinion angle will be fucked up. Front of rear end will be pointing towards the ground and you will probaly break something.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Feb 21 2008, 07:53 PM~10000525
> *Yes, but you will not be able to drive it like that 'cause your pinion angle will be fucked up. Front of rear end will be pointing towards the ground and you will probaly break something.
> *



Coo thanks... so if i got drop lowers it would put the pinion angle more back to normal right :dunno:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c1/topdoggy/Differential022.jpg[/img]


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 21 2008, 09:20 PM~10000966
> *Coo thanks... so if i got drop lowers it would put the pinion angle more back to normal right :dunno:
> *


Yes. Thanks for the info TopDogg, I'll see what I can do since I have rear disc brake rear end versus drum, but all info will help us all.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 21 2008, 08:42 PM~9999600
> *man homie, you know its got to be gone already
> 
> got to love them lack and whites... looking firme' as always dawg
> *


THANKS, AND HE'S STILL GOT THE CAR I TALKED TO HIM LAST NIGHT AND IT WAS NOT A MISPRINT $1500


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Feb 21 2008, 09:20 PM~10000086
> *Thanks bro, just trying to catch up with you fellas and the other clean ass Glasshouses in here.
> 
> 
> ...



*Pinche Coshi te aventastes Compa :0 , I was planning on running the drop mounts from Black Magic, but i really don't think i'll need them to fully lock out some 12s, a slip drive shaft will let you fully lock up 12s with the stock rear suspension. I'm thinking of running 14"s and trying the mounts, how's the pinion angle on yours when fully laid out, any rubbing under the drive shaft tunnel? Looks good Homie.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Feb 21 2008, 11:16 PM~10001682
> *Yes. Thanks for the info TopDogg, I'll see what I can do since I have rear disc brake rear end versus drum, but all info will help us all.
> *


*Emergency Brakes :dunno: , i went with out them :biggrin: , don't think i'll be parking down steep hills or mashing down the freeway like i'm driving a Race Car :cheesy:  * :dunno:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Feb 21 2008, 09:53 PM~10000525
> *Yes, but you will not be able to drive it like that 'cause your pinion angle will be fucked up. Front of rear end will be pointing towards the ground and you will probaly break something.
> *



*One of the reasons why you can't drive fully locked up is because the Drive shaft starts jamming your tranny(well mine does), you need to get a slip drive shaft made or cut yours a little more to let you fully lock up some twelves, i'm running 12s and can drive locked up as much as i possibly can before the drive shaft starts jamming the tranny, just need a little bit more to fully lock them out, but a slip will fix that.  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Here are some steering wheels we might be offering soon.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2008, 12:05 PM~10004430
> *Here are some steering wheels we might be offering soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 22 2008, 12:14 PM~10004480
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2008, 12:15 PM~10004482
> *:biggrin:
> *


*Can people give you their own ideas if they felt like it? Different fonts maybe? Don't get me wrong, These look fucking great.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> > http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c1/topdoggy/Differential022.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> I just did the swap to my 76 ghouse, I used a rearend from an 84 caddy. An ran into that same problem. The ghouse has both ebrake cables in the front of the plate, and the caddy has the cable on the pass. side is in the rear of the plate.
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Feb 22 2008, 12:33 PM~10004580
> *I just did the swap to my 76 ghouse, I used a rearend from an 84 caddy. An ran into that same problem. The ghouse has both ebrake cables in the front of the plate, and the caddy has the cable on the pass. side is in the rear of the plate.
> 
> So, here's what you do. The backing plate is stamped from factory for either front or rear ebrake cables. All you have to do is drill out the stamped area. start in the center with a small hole. Then keep going up two sizes at a time.
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 22 2008, 12:32 PM~10004578
> *Can people give you their own ideas if they felt like it? Different fonts maybe? Don't get me wrong, These look fucking great. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


defitnitly bro.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2008, 12:39 PM~10004616
> *defitnitly bro.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 22 2008, 02:38 PM~10004613
> *   This is what we where going to do to mine, but i just said fuck the Emergency Brake cables.
> *


Its all good, I just like to have things were there supose to be thats all. I got the rearend in and the overdrive caddy tranny installed also. I'm going to install 3/4" longer lower arms and the new drive shaft this weekend. hows your ride doing homie. Did you make out with what we talked about?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 22 2008, 12:40 PM~10004620
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


but keep in mind.i kind of want to have a standard for all.then it will be custom and that will cost more.but we can do anything anybody wants.


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 22 2008, 02:38 PM~10004613
> *   This is what we where going to do to mine, but i just said fuck the Emergency Brake cables and went with out them, plus i canceled the Pedal under the dash.
> *


I noticed that from your pics, I like what you did with the speaker in the kick panel. Thinking of doing that to mine. just don't have the time right now. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Feb 22 2008, 12:41 PM~10004625
> *Its all good, I just like to have things were there supose to be thats all. I got the rearend in and the overdrive caddy tranny installed also. I'm going to install 3/4" longer lowere arms and the new drive shaft this weekend. hows your ride doing homie. Did you make out with what we talked about?
> *



*It's coming Homie, deal fell through though  :uh: , but it's all good i'm working on something else now, went a different route this time since i had already done the Caddy/Caprice/Impala rear end swap before, since i had plenty of dough for the Chrome deal that fell through, I had something to play with, i went ahead and picked up a stock rear end and getting that Shortened a few inches, I'm going to try it this way this time around and see what the out come is. I'll keep you posted.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2008, 12:41 PM~10004627
> *but keep in mind.i kind of want to have a standard for all.then it will be custom and that will cost more.but we can do anything anybody wants.
> *


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 22 2008, 02:49 PM~10004673
> *
> It's coming Homie, deal fell through though   :uh: , but it's all good i'm working on something else now, went a different route this time since i had already done the Caddy/Caprice/Impala rear end swap before, since i had plenty of dough for the Chrome deal that fell through, I had something to play with, i went ahead and picked up a stock rear end and getting that Shortened a few inches, I'm going to try it this way this time around and see what the out come is. I'll keep you posted.
> *


Thats cool bro, that should workout nice. everything will bolt up with no problem, and are you keeping the same double ujoint flange on the drive shaft? I think I would, it would give you more flex. An most likely full lock up. :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Feb 22 2008, 12:49 PM~10004671
> *I noticed that from your pics, I like what you did with the speaker in the kick panel. Thinking of doing that to mine. just don't have the time right now. :biggrin:
> *


*
That was the reason why i went with out the Emergency brake in the first place, my plan was to put Kick panels like the ones that stick out, to do those i was going to have to move the pedal so i just said fuck it take the whole thing out and since there was no pedal than cancel the wire too, but in the end i didn't have to cause i went a different route for the speakers, i'll probably put the pedal back in, but just like you it's one of those things that can wait and i really don't have time :biggrin:  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 22 2008, 12:51 PM~10004689
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 22 2008, 02:55 PM~10004707
> *
> That was the reason why i went with out the Emergency brake in the first place, my plan was to put Kick panels like the ones that stick out, to do those i was going to have to move the pedal so i just said fuck it take the whole thing out and since there was no pedal than cancel the wire too, but in the end i didn't have to cause i went a different route for the speakers, i'll probably put the pedal back in, but just like you it's one of those things that can wait and i really don't have time :biggrin:
> *


Everything takes time homie.  :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Feb 22 2008, 12:54 PM~10004698
> *Thats cool bro, that should workout nice. everything will bolt up with no problem, and are you keeping the same double ujoint flange on the drive shaft? I think I would, it would give you more flex. An most likely full lock up. :thumbsup:
> *


*
Yes, that's what i was trying to explain i have or see no problems extending 12" cylinders with the stock rear suspension, the drive shaft does help alot, although i'll need to add a slip on it to fully lock out the 12s, right now i can drive it locked up and i'm only about 1 1/2 to 2" from fully locking out the 12s which is not much, i can cut the drive shaft a little more but i'm afraid that it'll be to short. Just a few more things to tweak :biggrin: I want to run drop mounts like the Homie Coshiloco cause i plan on running some custom 8" telescopics that'll extend to like 16s, so i'll need more modifications on the rear, but i'm not there yet, i'll get to it when i get there  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Feb 22 2008, 01:01 PM~10004743
> *Everything takes time homie.   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 22 2008, 09:58 AM~10004055
> *
> Pinche Coshi te aventastes Compa :0 , I was planning on running the drop mounts from Black Magic, but i really don't think i'll need them to fully lock out some 12s, a slip drive shaft will let you fully lock up 12s with the stock rear suspension. I'm thinking of running 14"s and trying the mounts, how's the pinion angle on yours when fully laid out, any rubbing under the drive shaft tunnel? Looks good Homie.
> *


 Gracias compa, The pinion angle esta al puro chingaso(perfect) when driving layed out and no rubbing on the sheetmetal. I am using the double joint that comes stock on Glasshouse and Cadillacs. One thing though the driveline I fucked up with the measurements and had to get it done 2x($$$$$). Otherwise the driveshaft never touches the back of the transmission at whatever level the car is sitting at. When I get home I'll post a better view of the pinion angle when fully locked up. Thanks again guys for the positive a oks. Driveline brand new tube and u-joints, powdercoating, I payed around 300$ from a company called PTO sales. There is one in La Mirada, CA right off of Firestone and Interstate 5.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Feb 22 2008, 02:21 PM~10004881
> *Gracias compa, The pinion angle esta al puro chingaso(perfect) when driving layed out and no rubbing on the sheetmetal. I am using the double joint that comes stock on Glasshouse and Cadillacs. One thing though the driveline I fucked up with the measurements and had to get it done 2x($$$$$). Otherwise the driveshaft never touches the back of the transmission at whatever level the car is sitting at. When I get home I'll post a better view of the pinion angle when fully locked up. Thanks again guys for the positive a oks. Driveline brand new tube and u-joints, powdercoating, I payed around 300$ from a company called PTO sales. There is one in La Mirada, CA right off of Firestone and Interstate 5.
> *


is it a slip? how much did you have it shortened? how laid out is the back?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Feb 22 2008, 01:21 PM~10004881
> *Gracias compa, The pinion angle esta al puro chingaso(perfect) when driving layed out and no rubbing on the sheetmetal. I am using the double joint that comes stock on Glasshouse and Cadillacs. One thing though the driveline I fucked up with the measurements and had to get it done 2x($$$$$). De nada, just giving credit where credit is due Carnal, ya sabes. I think the drop mounts help out alot with drive shaft travel and the pinion angle, i've been kicking that around but i would have to cut my exhaust pipes and make the drops right before the rear end cause the drop mounts would hit them dead on, ya viste, me vas aser canbiarlos de volada. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

so much good info on this thread


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

so much good info on this thread


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 22 2008, 03:44 PM~10005016
> *so much good info on this thread
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From the Old Pics Topic in Lowrider General.  *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

SHES FUCKIN BEAUTIFULL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 22 2008, 06:22 PM~10007283
> *1979?</span> :twak: :nono: :loco:*


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Feb 22 2008, 09:36 PM~10008722
> *1979? :twak:  :nono:  :loco:
> *


exactly what i was just saying!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*GOTTA LOVE THOSE 79' GLASSHOUSES....*


:twak: :nosad: stupid typos.....


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Feb 22 2008, 09:36 PM~10008722
> *1979? :twak:  :nono:  :loco:
> *



what a major type-o


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Feb 23 2008, 01:24 PM~10011954
> *what a major type-o
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 23 2008, 01:09 PM~10012526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride, let's see the interior.........


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 23 2008, 05:03 PM~10012487
> * TTT
> 
> 
> ...


That looks cool bro, I see you brought the missing rear bumper filler trend to the front bumper. :biggrin: j/k looks tight.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Feb 23 2008, 04:52 PM~10013310
> *That looks cool bro, I see you brought the missing rear bumper filler trend to the front bumper.  :biggrin: j/k looks tight.
> *



 front and rears will be on soon...just gotta carefully prep them...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 23 2008, 08:27 PM~10013465
> * front and rears will be on soon...just gotta carefully prep them...
> *


I got my rears from replicar plastics, got them painted but I need a rear bumper. Mine is rusted in the bottom. so I'm just waiting to put my fillers on when I change the rear bumper. So for now I'm sporting empty corners. :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 23 2008, 05:41 PM~10013594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean man!!!  but do you have any interior pictures?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IAM GONNA JACK STRAYS RIMS :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 24 2008, 11:44 AM~10017600
> *IAM GONNA JACK STRAYS RIMS  :yes:
> *



:yes:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Here are some steering wheels we might be offering soon.  










well ok this is the deal with the wheels. i just finished the design for the hub last night for the wheels. i got all the final measurements and my printed test is finally done. i am having the cutter cut 1 as we speak. we will be having it chromed and pics will be out as soon as its all done. i will post more pics of it when i put it on my car to show how they will look :biggrin: 

**ALL OF OUR DESIGNED WHEELS ARE GOING TO BE COMPATABLE WITH "GRANT SIGNATURE SERIES INSTALLATION KITS"

5162-5595 Optional Billet Style Installation Kits
Grant Billet Style Installation Kits are on optional styling upgrade. The Billet Style Kits have Grant's five-hole mounting pattern and can only be used to install Grant Signature Series Steering Wheels.









6400-6401 General Motors Telescopic Installation Kits
These kits are designed for General Motors cars with telescopic steering columns only. They have Grant's five-hole mounting pattern and can only be used to install Grant Signature Series Steering Wheels


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Feb 24 2008, 09:00 PM~10020512
> *Here are some steering wheels we might be offering soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

STOCK....NARDI.....OR NOTHING......


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

is a 1975 caprice frame the same as a 1976 impala frame???


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

Congrats to TOPDOGG for placing 1st in his category and Best Lowrider of Show here in Yuma at La Raza's CC 10th Annual Show.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

oh yea and would the 76 impala body fit on the 75 caprice frame???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 24 2008, 10:23 PM~10020752
> *STOCK....NARDI.....OR NOTHING......
> *


you just so og :0


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 24 2008, 08:23 PM~10020752
> *STOCK....NARDI.....OR NOTHING......
> *


I'LL STICK WITH MY 8 INCH O.G. CHAIN WHEEL :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 24 2008, 10:23 PM~10020752
> *STOCK....NARDI.....OR NOTHING......
> *


BILLET SPECIALTIES steering wheel if it fits the OVERALL theme of the car.



i dont like wood grain, so Nardi is out of the question and I cant use the stock steering wheel when my car is finished.   



my stock steering wheel is in mint condition though, it will look nice hanging up on the wall in the shop, lol... :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Feb 24 2008, 11:36 PM~10022982
> *oh yea and would the 76 impala body fit on the 75 caprice frame???
> *


pretty sure.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*New Heavy Duty Custom Axles made just for this size :cheesy:  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 25 2008, 11:36 AM~10024534
> *New Heavy Duty Custom Axles made just for this size :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I was bored and tired of waiting for my rear end and decided to add a little something to the Glasshouse Shoes. :cheesy: 

Coming   *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 25 2008, 11:43 AM~10024580
> *I was bored and tired of waiting for my rear end and decided to add a little something to the Glasshouse Shoes. :cheesy:
> 
> Coming
> ...


very nice.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 25 2008, 11:43 AM~10024577
> *whats up homie.
> *


*Nothing Much Homie, just waiting for this thing so i can put The Glass back together  Steering wheels look good Homie :thumbsup: *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 25 2008, 11:47 AM~10024607
> *Nothing Much Homie, just waiting for this thing so i can put The Glass back together  Steering wheels look good Homie :thumbsup:
> *


thx


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

lookin good smurf :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 25 2008, 12:19 PM~10024887
> *lookin good smurf :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 25 2008, 08:09 AM~10023729
> *BILLET SPECIALTIES steering wheel if it fits the OVERALL theme of the car.
> i dont like wood grain, so Nardi is out of the question and I cant use the stock steering wheel when my car is finished.
> my stock steering wheel is in mint condition though, it will look nice hanging up on the wall in the shop, lol...  :biggrin:
> *



*I KNOW A COUPLE COO LOOKING WHEELS OUT THERE...BUT THAT DONK LOOKING SHIT HAS GOTTA GO...*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:  

*WHEELS LOOK GOOD SMURF*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

that leafing on the wheels look real good uffin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 25 2008, 04:07 PM~10026338
> *that leafing on the wheels look real good uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

IM POSTING THIS UP FOR MY BOY (925EASTBAYRIDER) YOU CAN PM HIM OR ME IF YOUR INTERESTED IN THE CAR. HE WOULD PREFER TO TRADE SO POST UP WHAT YOU GOT. CAR IS IN SF BAY AREA LOCAL TRADE OR SALE ONLY UNLESS YOU ARE GOING TO TAKE CARE OF THE TRANSPORT.... THE CARS RUNS STRONG CHEVY SMALL BLOCK 350. AT 1 POINT THE CAR WAS GETTING LIFTED SO CAR IS CUT BUT NEVER HAD THE PUMPS PUT IN. RACK BUILT FOR 2 PUMPS 6 BATTS. JUST HAD IT STRIPPED AND LEAFED BY ANGELO. FOR MORE INFO PM EITHER OF US


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Feb 25 2008, 03:06 PM~10026327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Thanks Homies, just a simple little touch, Glad you Guys like it, i know some out there don't but it's all good, different strokes for different folks. I'll have some better shots soon.  *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

nice wheels smurf!  that looks bad ass! :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

oh man nice pix guys! blue glass is tight, nice paint. @smuef... nice work on the
undercarriage  cant wait to see you rollin those wheels 

was able to score something more for my ride 










:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 25 2008, 05:23 AM~10020752
> *STOCK....NARDI.....OR NOTHING......
> *



OR a 70s style donut


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 25 2008, 04:04 PM~10026317
> *I KNOW A COUPLE COO LOOKING WHEELS OUT THERE...BUT THAT DONK LOOKING SHIT HAS GOTTA GO...
> 
> *


OHHH HELL YES.

THOSE BIG UGLY GAUDY DONKY ASS STEERING WHEELS GOTS TO GO. EVERYTHING THEY DO TO THOSE CARS IS OVERSTATED AND GAUDY, WAY TO BIG AND UGLY.





the ones i am talking about are the ones you see in street rods, HIGH QUALITY steering wheels made by Billet Specialties, a lot of other billet steering wheels out there are poor quality and gaudy.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Feb 25 2008, 04:14 PM~10026810
> *nice wheels smurf!    that looks bad ass!  :0
> *


*Thanks Homie, i should have some better shots soon, I think they compliment my car good  .  *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*
but thats not the fucked up part about it.. when my rim flew off.. it hit this junior high girl that was joggin on the sidewalk. she was ok but the wheel hit her somewhat hard.. she wasnt bleeding or nothing,but i gave her my info incase something comes up.    *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*in reference to my last post.. if any of the SOCAL homies have a 74 caprice/75 impala passenger fender please shoot me a pm with your number and asking price.. ill be in socal i about 3-4 weeks and can pick it up from you (anywhere in the LA area)*


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 10:57 PM~10022263
> *Congrats to TOPDOGG for placing 1st in his category and Best Lowrider of Show here in Yuma at La Raza's CC 10th Annual Show.
> 
> 
> ...


   :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: hno: hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 25 2008, 07:59 PM~10028594
> *in reference to my last post.. if any of the SOCAL homies have a 74 caprice/75 impala passenger fender please shoot me a pm with your number and asking price.. ill be in socal i about 3-4 weeks and can pick it up from you (anywhere in the LA area)
> *


HIT UP [T JONES]. I'M SURE HE CAN HELPYOU OUT ON THE 74 PARTS. IN FACT HE'S GOT 74/75 BODY PARTS FOR SELL AS WE SPEAK. HE'S MAINLY IN THE PARTS SALE SECTION. AND HE'S BASED IN L.A.


----------



## chevman (Feb 8, 2008)

FIRME RIDES


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*WTF, double post :uh:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 25 2008, 07:35 PM~10028383
> *Damn Homie, sorry to hear that, that shit happened to me when i had my Cutlass but on the entrance to the freeway as i started to speed up, fucken wheel went accross Highway, luckily i was just starting to go and stopped but like you the fender, and the suspension on that side was fucked, but the wheel was coo, nobody ran it over  the fucked up thing was that a Mechanic had just changed my front brakes :uh: Now i make sure i tighten them myself.
> 
> As for the parts, i believe the Homie BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE has a 74 he's parting out, PM him for those parts and don't worry Homie, it'll be alright, shit happens just be Glad you and that Girl wheren't hurt that bad.  *


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 25 2008, 07:35 PM~10028383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shitty deal for you.Hopefully you can get it her back to what it was.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Feb 25 2008, 08:22 AM~10023787
> *pretty sure.
> *


 so your not 100% sure?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 25 2008, 06:35 PM~10028383
> *
> but thats not the fucked up part about it.. when my rim flew off.. it hit this junior high girl that was joggin on the sidewalk. she was ok but the wheel hit her somewhat hard.. she wasnt bleeding or nothing,but i gave her my info incase something comes up.
> *


*
damn that sux homie, happened to me too in my 73 but i was on the hwy doing avout 70 when it happened....*


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Feb 24 2008, 10:16 PM~10021933
> *is a 1975 caprice frame the same as a 1976 impala frame???
> 
> 
> ...


What up pd,yea the frames are the same.Are you using that one for parts or building both of them?And tell adam to get crackin on the coupe, its :tears: to be 90d out.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

WUT UPP!! 

Anyone got bottom quarter patches or know where i can get them?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> WUT UPP!!
> 
> Anyone got bottom quarter patches or know where i can get them?
> [/quot
> ...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

i need both sides, 75.. u got any? ill get pics today.


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Pm sent smurf . i have some stuff for you to put it all back together dont trip always good to have extra parts


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones is in the Rag Caprice world also 75 to be exact


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Feb 26 2008, 08:33 AM~10032762
> *tjones is in the Rag Caprice world also 75 to be exact
> *


ive herd thats a beautiful car 

u got any body parts? fenders, quarters?


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyone looking for some grills for a 76 caprice.......


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Feb 26 2008, 10:42 AM~10033028
> *Anyone looking for some grills for a 76 caprice.......
> 
> 
> ...


how much you want for the top one?


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 26 2008, 07:46 AM~10033054
> *how much you want for the top one?
> *


pm sent.


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

This is the ride i have been playing with for a couple of years already.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Feb 26 2008, 08:26 AM~10032744
> *Pm sent smurf . i have some stuff for you to put it all back together  dont trip always good to have extra parts
> *


*  Homeboy that needs the parts is Sangre75, but for a 74 though, good looking out either way Big Dog.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 25 2008, 10:07 PM~10030584
> *Shitty deal for you.Hopefully you can get it her back to what it was.
> *




*yeah...thats sucks....that for sale sign must of pissed norcals' car off...*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Feb 26 2008, 09:34 AM~10033304
> *This is the ride i have been playing with for a couple of years already.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 25 2008, 10:36 AM~10024534
> *New Heavy Duty Custom Axles made just for this size :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Rear end is looking good Smurf. Now you will not have to worry about breaking 32 year old wheel studs and fucking up your 1/4 panels. Seen it happen before.


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Feb 26 2008, 01:42 AM~10032185
> *What up pd,yea the frames are the same.Are you using that one for parts or building both of them?And tell adam to get crackin on the coupe, its :tears: to be 90d out.
> *


 whats UP G KRALY!  thanks alot bro i wasnt sure at first but now its giong down now!!! :0 i got some big thangs coming!  and ill tell adam about the coupe man. :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

AND DAM EVERYBODY KEEP THEM GLASSHOUSES CLEAN AND LOOKIN MEAN!  KEEP IT G'D HOUSE UP!


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Feb 27 2008, 12:18 AM~10040049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats nice!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Feb 26 2008, 09:12 PM~10038108
> *Rear end is looking good Smurf. Now you will not have to worry about breaking 32 year old wheel studs and fucking up your 1/4 panels. Seen it happen before.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Feb 26 2008, 09:12 PM~10038108
> *Rear end is looking good Smurf. Now you will not have to worry about breaking 32 year old wheel studs and fucking up your 1/4 panels. Seen it happen before.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 26 2008, 11:49 PM~10039517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You need the lights?

Also R.I.P.


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Chopper this is how the ride looks in the sun......


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

sup fellas 

i got 2 sell my G-HOUSE

price is negotable


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10027130


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 27 2008, 02:40 PM~10043830
> *sup fellas
> 
> i got 2 sell my G-HOUSE
> ...


Let's see some pics of the ride homie :biggrin:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2008, 02:30 PM~10043320
> *:ugh:
> *


It is called metal fatigue coupled with extra weight from batteries, pumps, reinforcement and possible previous curb checking done to your vehicle before you owned it. I don't want to sit here, argue, and ruin this topic but I am not a weekend warrior when it deals with MALFUNCTIONING vehicles. PROPERLY REPAIRING vehicles is a lot different than being a weekend warrior that performs "customization", even though there is nothing wrong with cutomizing your ride, just don't get two entirely different aspects of the automotive industry mixed up.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Feb 27 2008, 05:55 PM~10044814
> *It is called metal fatigue coupled with extra weight from batteries, pumps, reinforcement and possible previous curb checking done to your vehicle before you owned it. I don't want to sit here, argue, and ruin this topic but I am not a weekend warrior when it deals with MALFUNCTIONING vehicles. PROPERLY REPAIRING vehicles is a lot different than being a weekend warrior that performs "customization", even though there is nothing wrong with cutomizing your ride, just don't get two entirely different aspects of the automotive industry mixed up.
> *



dont think he trippin homie


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Feb 27 2008, 04:32 PM~10043751
> *Chopper this is how the ride looks in the sun......
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT WITH A PICTURE OF OG DESIGN 74 IMPALA SEATS.... I GOTTA DROP MY SEATS OFF TO GET REDONE AND I WANT THEM TO BE CLOSE AS POSSIBLE....


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHAT UP GLASSHOUSE FAMILIA GOING TO BE WORKING ON MY SUSPENSION REPLACING TIE RODS AND CENTERLINK DRAG NEVER DONE THIS BEFORE ANYTHING I NEED KNOW OR ANY POINTERS THAT WILL HELP ME OUT .


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Feb 27 2008, 10:51 PM~10047571
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 FUCKEN BEAUTIFUL RIDE THERE DAMMMN NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

? anyone with 350's whos changed headrs, yall run blockhuggers?
know of any good spot to get some, nothing fancy tho?
what should i look for ceramic, stainless, chrome


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 28 2008, 09:17 AM~10048965
> *? anyone with 350's whos changed headrs, yall run blockhuggers?
> know of any good spot to get some, nothing fancy tho?
> what should i look for ceramic, stainless, chrome
> *


you will need rear dump style shortys, same type used on g-bodies.



(if i remember correctly, block huggers will not fit because of the cross member) my homie bought some for his Glasshouse several years ago and the block huggers wouldnt work.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

yea thats y i was asking , i took a look and said HELL no them shits wont fit, just wanted to double check, thanks homie..h.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Feb 28 2008, 12:36 AM~10048134
> *WHAT UP GLASSHOUSE FAMILIA GOING TO BE WORKING ON MY SUSPENSION REPLACING TIE RODS AND CENTERLINK DRAG  NEVER DONE THIS BEFORE ANYTHING I NEED KNOW OR ANY POINTERS  THAT WILL HELP ME OUT .
> *



 ...no too hard.....just pull the cotter pins out....take the nuts off(if the whole stud ends up spinning..which it usually does..you can pry it from underneath to hold it.....then when you get enough space ..you can use some small vise grips to hold it from under the nut... :biggrin: )...i don't use those pickle forks or pullers..just wack from the side(not the stud)...with a heavy hammer...a couple times til' they fall off(the hammering shocks it like an impact)...

buy the idler arm too....if you buy everything you will just have to take the end links at the spindles off...and the centerlink at the steering arm...  

just measure the old ties rods and adjust the new ones to the same measurement..and if your changing everything...pay the couple extra bucks and buy the enery susp. dust caps(like $3.50 a pair)...they won't tear like the rubber ones... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 28 2008, 12:10 AM~10048037
> *CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT WITH A PICTURE OF OG DESIGN 74 IMPALA SEATS.... I GOTTA DROP MY SEATS OFF TO GET REDONE AND I WANT THEM TO BE CLOSE AS POSSIBLE....
> *




:cheesy:did a google search.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 28 2008, 10:11 AM~10049443
> * ...no too hard.....just pull the cotter pins out....take the nuts off(if the whole stud ends up spinning..which it usually does..you can pry it from underneath to hold it.....then when you get enough space ..you can use some small vise grips to hold it from under the nut... :biggrin: )...i don't use those pickle forks or pullers..just wack from the side(not the stud)...with a heavy hammer...a couple times til' they fall off(the hammering shocks it like an impact)...
> 
> buy the idler arm too....if you buy everything you will just have to take the end links at the spindles off...and the centerlink at the steering arm...
> ...


*X2, it's pretty simple and don't be scared to bang shit out :biggrin: When are you planning on doing this? If you can drive it to my Pad I'll be more then happy to help you with it   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest+Feb 28 2008, 08:17 AM~10048965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You need these type headers.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 28 2008, 10:37 AM~10049939
> *X2, it's pretty simple and don't be scared to bang shit out :biggrin: When are you planning on doing this? If you can drive it to my Pad I'll be more then happy to help you with it
> *



 *bring it smurfs....i'll roll by*


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 28 2008, 11:41 AM~10049966
> *You need these type headers.
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats whta i was looking at on ebay, r those stainless? what yall recomend stainles, ceramic, or chrome


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 28 2008, 12:12 PM~10050215
> *yea thats whta i was looking at on ebay, r those stainless? what yall recomend stainles, ceramic, or chrome
> *


*I have ceramics, haven't discolored on me yet.  They're not as shiny as chrome or stainless but they work and look good and i really don't know about all that ebay generic stuff :dunno: I'm running Flowtech Ceramic Headers.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 28 2008, 12:06 PM~10050161
> * bring it by smurfs....i'll roll by
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 28 2008, 11:41 AM~10049966
> *I WAS WONDERING THE SAME THING. THANKS FOR THE INFO. *


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 28 2008, 09:11 AM~10049443
> * ...no too hard.....just pull the cotter pins out....take the nuts off(if the whole stud ends up spinning..which it usually does..you can pry it from underneath to hold it.....then when you get enough space ..you can use some small vise grips to hold it from under the nut... :biggrin: )...i don't use those pickle forks or pullers..just wack from the side(not the stud)...with a heavy hammer...a couple times til' they fall off(the hammering shocks it like an impact)...
> 
> buy the idler arm too....if you buy everything you will just have to take the end links at the spindles off...and the centerlink at the steering arm...
> ...


Thanks Phil really appreciate this going to try this as soon as i get a day off from work GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 28 2008, 10:37 AM~10049939
> *X2, it's pretty simple and don't be scared to bang shit out :biggrin: When are you planning on doing this? If you can drive it to my Pad I'll be more then happy to help you with it
> *


THANKS HOMIE I JUST GOT A NEW PROMOTION AT WORK THAT REALLY FUCK UP MY WEEKENDS AND MY WHOLE WORK SCHEDULE BUT FUCK IT MORE MONEY FOR THE GLASSHOUSE FUND.GOIN TO TRY TO WORK ON THE SUSPESION LITTLE BY LITTLE . BUT IT WOULD BE COOL TO MEET UP WITH SOME OF THE GHOUSE FAMILY GOT TO MEET PHIL ONE TIME IN POMONA ALONG TIME AGO ALSO MET THE HOMIE MR.74 AND TALK THE HOMIE BOXER BUT WOULD BE COOL TO MEET WITH EVERYONE ON A WEEKEND HAVE GLASSHOUSE RUN DRINK SOME BEERS AND SOME GRUB AND CHOP IT UP. WITH THE FIRME GLASSHOUSE FAMILIA.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Feb 28 2008, 11:32 PM~10055817
> *THANKS HOMIE I JUST GOT A NEW PROMOTION AT WORK  THAT REALLY FUCK UP MY WEEKENDS AND MY WHOLE WORK SCHEDULE BUT FUCK  IT MORE MONEY FOR THE GLASSHOUSE FUND.GOIN TO TRY TO WORK ON THE SUSPESION LITTLE BY LITTLE . BUT IT WOULD BE COOL TO MEET UP WITH SOME OF THE GHOUSE FAMILY GOT TO MEET PHIL ONE TIME IN POMONA ALONG TIME AGO ALSO MET THE HOMIE MR.74 AND TALK THE HOMIE BOXER BUT WOULD BE COOL TO MEET WITH  EVERYONE  ON A WEEKEND HAVE GLASSHOUSE RUN DRINK SOME BEERS AND SOME GRUB AND CHOP IT UP. WITH THE FIRME GLASSHOUSE FAMILIA.
> *


 that sounds good!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Feb 28 2008, 11:32 PM~10055817
> * MEET PHIL ONE TIME IN POMONA ALONG
> *



:0 :cheesy: *dam...that must of been years ago...i haven't gone for along time...*


:dunno: ...refresh my memory bro....


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyone looking for some back lights with the moldings for 76 impala and other parts, i posted on the parts section it's on the 3rd or 4th page just look for title parts for 76 caprice


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Feb 29 2008, 12:32 AM~10055817
> *THANKS HOMIE I JUST GOT A NEW PROMOTION AT WORK  THAT REALLY FUCK UP MY WEEKENDS AND MY WHOLE WORK SCHEDULE BUT FUCK  IT MORE MONEY FOR THE GLASSHOUSE FUND.GOIN TO TRY TO WORK ON THE SUSPESION LITTLE BY LITTLE . BUT IT WOULD BE COOL TO MEET UP WITH SOME OF THE GHOUSE FAMILY GOT TO MEET PHIL ONE TIME IN POMONA ALONG TIME AGO ALSO MET THE HOMIE MR.74 AND TALK THE HOMIE BOXER BUT That would be coo Homie, We should get something going, little Carne Asada or something.  *


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 29 2008, 09:45 AM~10058089
> *That would be coo Homie, We should get something going, little Carne Asada or something.
> *


Hey homies just give me an early notice and i'm there, also if anyone is taking their rides that would be cool too.....


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 20 2008, 11:15 PM~9992804
> *Back in one piece again
> 
> 
> ...


_*damn!* _:0 _ *im feelin this! and looking good as always SMURF doing the most! *_


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76+Feb 29 2008, 12:25 PM~10058358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thanks Homie and Homeboys Ride sure looks fucken clean. :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*wtf. :uh: Fucken Server.*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: polished and recleared my wheel....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 1 2008, 01:43 AM~10063341
> *:biggrin: polished and recleared my wheel....
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks good Phil :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*thanks bro*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

76 GLASSHOUSE HIT ME UP ON MY CELL........


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 29 2008, 01:45 PM~10058089
> *That would be coo Homie, We should get something going, little Carne Asada or something.
> *


that sounds great, but I'm in ma. have a couple of beers for me. :biggrin:


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Mar 1 2008, 08:57 PM~10067614
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT !


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

any1 have a nardi for sale or can anybody recomend where i can purchase a nardi steering wheel thanks


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Mar 2 2008, 04:20 PM~10071176
> *any1 have a nardi for sale or can anybody recomend where i can purchase a nardi steering wheel thanks
> *


E-BAY. :biggrin:


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Mar 1 2008, 10:57 PM~10067614
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NEED SOME SKIRTS?? I GOT SOME FOR A 76


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 2 2008, 05:12 PM~10071706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:0 looks good


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 29 2008, 09:45 AM~10058089
> *That would be coo Homie, We should get something going, little Carne Asada or something.
> *


Hey Smurf, that sounds good I'll bring the chicken :biggrin: Just let me know when we can do this :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

heres the LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW UP IN PHOENIX!  heres some pictures of some RAGHOUSE'S and GLASSHOUSE'S! :0


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

IT WAS VERY GOOD SHOW!!!


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing them pics homie


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Mar 2 2008, 11:41 PM~10074579
> *Thanks for sharing them pics homie
> *


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 2 2008, 05:42 PM~10071876
> *YOU NEED SOME SKIRTS?? I GOT SOME FOR A 76
> *


yeah i have skirts for it, just dont have them on right now.


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

this is my favorite pic :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*great pics guys.....did the homie from Imperials finally become a member of the glasshouse fest?*

:worship: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GP one+Mar 1 2008, 06:51 PM~10066489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 , You know it Homie. I'm thinking maybe we can do a little something something in My House, I'll keep you Guys posted, maybe a good Old Fashion Glasshouse Potluck :biggrin: ,  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 3 2008, 12:26 AM~10074476
> *heres the LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW UP IN PHOENIX!    heres some pictures of some RAGHOUSE'S and GLASSHOUSE'S!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks For Sharing your Pictures Homie. Glasshouses Looked Good :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Mar 1 2008, 09:57 PM~10067614
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

question for the homies.. have any of you done anything about the saggin sail panels that our rides are know for?? --the plastic trim piece that goes around the quarter window on the inside-- mine sags around the window part.. anyone have a fix/suggestion for this??


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 3 2008, 10:26 AM~10076634
> *Thanks For Sharing your Pictures Homie.  Glasshouses Looked Good  :cheesy: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 your welcome.  i had to take pictures of all the glasshouse's for sure!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From another Topic :cheesy:  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

VOTE FOR DIRTY ONE LAST TIME LINK IN THE SIG


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

LOT OF GLASSHOUSE RIDERS IN HERE!
8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, 75caprice, Vayzfinest, LOCO-LOUIE, jc76, DELEGATION 76, getsimpalas1960, caprice76


> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 3 2008, 09:47 PM~10081366
> *VOTE FOR DIRTY ONE LAST TIME LINK IN THE SIG
> *


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

Whats up fam? Its been awhile since I stopped in I like all the progress pics of the rides I havent seen for a minute. Yo Dirty I put a vote in for you. Congrats to Topdogg on a best of show win.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Mar 3 2008, 10:39 PM~10081914
> *Whats up fam? Its been awhile since I stopped in I like all the progress pics of the rides I havent seen for a minute. Yo Dirty I put a vote in for you. Congrats to Topdogg on a best of show win.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

you got my vote dirty!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 3 2008, 11:48 PM~10082016
> *you got my vote dirty!
> *


x2


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Mar 3 2008, 09:39 PM~10081914
> *Whats up fam? Its been awhile since I stopped in I like all the progress pics of the rides I havent seen for a minute. Yo Dirty I put a vote in for you. Congrats to Topdogg on a best of show win.
> *



Thx 75Caprice, I appreciate the props from you and Dirty, 
but the honor goes to all my friends who helped with the 
build up. I also wish success to all the G-House Family on this topic.
PEACE ( I also voted for you Dirty Sanchez :biggrin: )


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse+Mar 3 2008, 10:48 PM~10082016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS EVERYONE.

T.D. THE RAG IS LOOKING AS GOOD AS EVER! I SAVED THAT PICTURE!*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 3 2008, 09:47 PM~10081366
> *<a href='http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395615' target='_blank'>ttt  *


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 3 2008, 09:47 PM~10081366
> *VOTE FOR DIRTY ONE LAST TIME LINK IN THE SIG
> *


X5


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 3 2008, 10:13 PM~10082271
> *Thx 75Caprice, I appreciate the props from you and Dirty,
> but the honor goes to all my friends who helped with the
> build up.  I also wish success to all the G-House Family on this topic.
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 4 2008, 02:00 AM~10083560
> *nice :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider+Feb 29 2008, 06:11 PM~10061219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot smurf... you planning on showing at san berdo?

I'm trying to get ready to show at san bernardino does anybody have this lower rear driver side chrome?


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Heres a couple GLASSHOUSE pics I got from az show




























This one was on twenty somthins so this is all I can show :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 4 2008, 03:23 AM~10083811
> *Thank you... much appreciated
> Thanks alot smurf... you planning on showing at san berdo?
> 
> ...


*Thanks for not ruining my breakfast :biggrin: Great Pictures.  *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Mar 3 2008, 10:38 AM~10076707
> *question for the homies.. have any of you done anything about the saggin sail panels that our rides are know for?? --the plastic trim piece that goes around the quarter window on the inside-- mine sags around the window part.. anyone have a fix/suggestion for this??
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zraGpfn6QkU

HERES A VID I DID ON SUNDAY SOME SUNDAY STREET ACTION


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS UP G HOUSE RIDERS HAVE PARTS CAR STILL :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Mar 4 2008, 12:50 PM~10086407
> *WHATS UP G HOUSE RIDERS HAVE PARTS CAR STILL  :yes:
> *



*do you have the chrome strip that goes across the top of the windshield...and the rear window trims...?*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i still have all window chromes, repolished, windshield and door window trim, bottom of windshiled chrome... repolished still wrapped up.
ill look to see if i have the rear window chrome too. 
looking at 500 obo for all of it. 
includes repolished tail light bezels for 74-76 impala
75 caprice/76 impala grill trim


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

the homie's lookin for a grill to a 73 g.h. anyone got one & for how much uffin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 4 2008, 05:32 PM~10088161
> *the homie's lookin for a grill to a 73 Hard Top anyone got one & for how much uffin:
> *


Fixed 

Also try the 71 73 fest a 73 grill is nothing like a GlassHouse grill.

I think 71 72 73 grills are all different.And I know 74 and up is really different.


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

whats up? glass house fam here is a picture of my 76 will post pics more later.


----------



## ultimateolds (Oct 7, 2006)

looking good u get the spokes yet


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

here is a couple of more pics of my 76.picked it up 3yrs ago
started working on it will have more pics asap.
love the glasshouse fest.whats up dirty,smurf,toppdogg,harborphil,
and all the ghouse riders keep postin them pics.


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry about the big ass pic!! I am trying to get the hang of this.


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Mar 4 2008, 11:50 AM~10086407
> *WHATS UP G HOUSE RIDERS HAVE PARTS CAR STILL  :yes:
> *



Do you have the chrome that goes on the bottom before the rear wheel driver side?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jc76+Mar 4 2008, 08:11 PM~10089399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Clean Car Homie, welcome to the Best tread in all Layitlow.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213+Mar 4 2008, 12:00 PM~10085629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 3 2008, 10:13 PM~10082271
> *Thx 75Caprice, I appreciate the props from you and Dirty,
> but the honor goes to all my friends who helped with the
> build up.  I also wish success to all the G-House Family on this topic.
> ...


:worship: :worship:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 4 2008, 03:26 PM~10087608
> *do you have the chrome strip that goes across the top of the windshield...and the rear window trims...?
> 
> 
> *


yeah i got what you need pm me ill hook u up


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Mar 4 2008, 06:48 PM~10089248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE MAN!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

This one was on twenty somthins so this is all I can show :angry: 








[/quote]

I didnt even bother taking pictures of that glasshouse! :angry:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

Clean Car Homie, welcome to the Best tread in all Layitlow.  [/b][/size]
[/quote]

HELL YEA!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has a few parts if i dont have it i probly know who has it. hit me up :thumbsup:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

looking for a next to new (blue ) convertible cable for my rag pm me if you have one thanks :biggrin:


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Mar 4 2008, 03:50 PM~10086407
> *WHATS UP G HOUSE RIDERS HAVE PARTS CAR STILL  :yes:
> *


Do you have the landau trim? the two side pieces and the one goes over the roof? Mine is blue but faded and it shrunk. If anyone has it or knows where I can order it? Thanks.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Mar 4 2008, 10:41 PM~10090819
> *yeah i got what you need pm me ill hook u up
> *


WHATS UP BOX YOU GOT THE PARTS OFF???


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 3 2008, 10:13 PM~10082271
> *Thx 75Caprice, I appreciate the props from you and Dirty,
> but the honor goes to all my friends who helped with the
> build up.  I also wish success to all the G-House Family on this topic.
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

thats my rag from the phoenix show


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> This one was on twenty somthins so this is all I can show :angry:


I didnt even bother taking pictures of that glasshouse! :angry:
[/quote]

That's funny I didnt take a pic of the whole thing just cuz i would have been pissed lookin back at all my pics


----------



## DICOS805 (Feb 26, 2008)

SHOULD I TRADE MY 76(LIFTED) 4 A 70 IMPALA (NOT LIFTED)


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 5 2008, 01:51 PM~10095904
> *WHATS UP BOX YOU GOT THE PARTS OFF???
> *


 :yes: :yes: hit me up


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DICOS805_@Mar 5 2008, 10:11 PM~10101278
> *SHOULD I TRADE MY 76(LIFTED) 4 A 70 IMPALA (NOT LIFTED)
> *


No


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Mar 5 2008, 05:57 PM~10097840
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *



Gracias Chano, you know I always considered R.O. as part of my extended family.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-1976-C...sspagenameZWDVW




*here we go again.....*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Mar 6 2008, 12:47 AM~10101623
> *:yes:  :yes: hit me up
> *


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 6 2008, 12:19 AM~10101854
> *No
> *


X2...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 6 2008, 12:26 PM~10104484
> *:0 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-1976-C...sspagenameZWDVW
> here we go again.....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 4 2008, 06:28 PM~10089103
> *Fixed
> 
> Also try the 71 73 fest a 73 grill is nothing like a GlassHouse grill.
> ...


whats up RED...

yeah your right the 71-73 grills are different... very different...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 6 2008, 08:26 PM~10104484
> *:0 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-1976-C...sspagenameZWDVW
> here we go again.....
> *



waaaay too much for those old fillers IMO, they gonna fall apart soon no matter what


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

the homies

set up by big frank


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

MY BROS RIDE


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 6 2008, 04:52 PM~10106538
> *whats up RED...
> 
> yeah your right the 71-73 grills are different... very different...
> *


Whole lot of nothing just livin.  

Hows it goin for you?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

looking goooooood :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 6 2008, 08:10 PM~10108772
> *the homies
> 
> set up by big frank
> ...


 :0 thats clean as fuck  :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Mar 5 2008, 10:26 PM~10100728
> *thats my  rag from the phoenix show
> *


nice RAGHOUSE bro!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> I didnt even bother taking pictures of that glasshouse! :angry:


That's funny I didnt take a pic of the whole thing just cuz i would have been pissed lookin back at all my pics
[/quote]

i was sad lookin at that glasshouse.  poor glasshouse  did you see the interior!? :angry:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> That's funny I didnt take a pic of the whole thing just cuz i would have been pissed lookin back at all my pics


 i was sad lookin at that glasshouse.  poor glasshouse  did you see the interior!? :angry:
[/quote]

No I was just snappin some random pics after roll in b4 the sun went down I'm guessin it was nasty :dunno:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

SOLD MY 76 SOME XTRA PARTS I HAVE WILL BE FOR SALE AT POMONA SWAPMEET ON SUNDAY.FRONT BUMPER FILLERS,2 GRILLS,EMBLEMS,8 TRACK,PASS SIDE MIRRORS,LANDAU 1/4 GLASS,SKIRTS,OTHER GOODIES I DIG OUT OF MY GARAGE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*ttt  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Mar 7 2008, 10:52 AM~10112395
> *SOLD MY 76 SOME XTRA PARTS I HAVE WILL BE FOR SALE AT POMONA SWAPMEET ON SUNDAY.FRONT BUMPER FILLERS,2 GRILLS,EMBLEMS,8 TRACK,PASS SIDE MIRRORS,LANDAU 1/4 GLASS,SKIRTS,OTHER GOODIES I DIG OUT OF MY GARAGE
> *


IAM BE OUT THERE......


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nosad: :tears: *today was the worse day of my life....*


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 7 2008, 09:14 PM~10116924
> *:nosad:  :tears: today was the worse day of my life....
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY FUCK!!

Hope you are O.K. cars can be fixed but good damn another House going to a early grave.....Only 4 doors need to go down :tears: :tears: :tears: 

R.I.P. 74


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

sorry for your loss TOM  I know how long you've had that 74 and how much it means to you, its sad to see that shit, but im glad you and your boy is safe

stay up brother

40oz on me next time bro


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 7 2008, 07:14 PM~10116924
> *:nosad:  :tears: today was the worse day of my life....
> 
> *





:tears: :tears: Sorry homie... how did it happen... or is it to hard to talk about


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 7 2008, 09:14 PM~10116924
> *:nosad:  :tears: today was the worse day of my life....
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN harbor. That's some shit. That picture hurts to look at


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

fuckkkk


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

mi sueno
its just the beginning
cali style is on the vollo ridin' with pride :biggrin:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 7 2008, 08:14 PM~10116924
> *:nosad:  :tears: today was the worse day of my life....
> 
> 
> ...


  Shit sucks homie, hope you and whoever was involved is o.k.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

No I was just snappin some random pics after roll in b4 the sun went down I'm guessin it was nasty :dunno:
[/quote]

oh it was horrible! :0


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

OH FUCK!!!!!!! :0 how did that happend?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 8 2008, 01:23 AM~10118978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale!


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

GOD DAMN HAphil that is just the shittiest, like everyone else said, glad your ok !

knowing how much you love your houses makes that picture hit home that much more, unreal :angry: :angry: :angry: 

just dont know what to say really, I feel like shit


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 7 2008, 07:14 PM~10116924
> *:nosad:  :tears: today was the worse day of my life....
> 
> 
> ...


:0

that hurts to see 
hope everything besides the car is ok. 
damn


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 7 2008, 07:14 PM~10116924
> *:nosad:  :tears: today was the worse day of my life....
> 
> 
> ...



















hope your ok, here are some parts for your house on the house. Stay up!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 8 2008, 10:10 AM~10120025
> *hope your ok, here are some parts for your house on the house.  Stay up!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Shit swoop in to give a guy a up lifting sight :thumbsup:

And after seeing what other people fix I am sure the 74 can be brought back to life.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 7 2008, 08:14 PM~10116924
> *:nosad:  :tears: today was the worse day of my life....
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks bad man  not trying to hog the topic but just thought id give you some inspiration man, heres how mines was










and heres after some lovin  hope everyone else is alright though


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 7 2008, 08:14 PM~10116924
> *:nosad:  :tears: today was the worse day of my life....
> 
> 
> ...


that makes me sad!!!!!! :tears: hope you and who ever might of been in the car are OK!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 7 2008, 09:14 PM~10116924
> *:nosad:  :tears: today was the worse day of my life....
> 
> 
> ...


*Danm Big Dog, hope you're O.K, hit me up when ever you get a chance Homie, let me know if i can help you in anyway, you know i'm always down.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*THAT IS SO SAD.......SPEACHLESS.

I AM TRYING TO GET MY HANDS ON A STRIPPED HOUSE FOR THE FRAME IF I GET IT YOU CAN HAVE AS MUCH AS YOU WANT. I'LL KEEP YOU POSTED.

KEEP YA HEAD UP TOM!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*THANKS!*


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 8 2008, 07:12 PM~10122915
> *THANKS!
> *



thats a nice setup in your car :0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 7 2008, 08:14 PM~10116924
> *:nosad:  :tears: today was the worse day of my life....
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about this homie. I know how much this car ment to you. I'm glad you're okay.


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Shit big dawg , I have the whole quarter roof and door here and the glass, and door moldings for the qtr up top to the front winsheld hit me up clean rust free. Pm me back. I have some shit to put it back together .


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 7 2008, 10:14 PM~10116924
> *:nosad:  :tears: today was the worse day of my life....
> 
> 
> *



damn Tom, Im sorry to hear and see that homie, Im f'ing speechless. 





:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Mar 9 2008, 12:15 AM~10124892
> *Shit big dawg , I have the whole quarter roof and door here and the glass, and door moldings for the qtr up top to the front winsheld  hit me up  clean rust free. Pm me back. I have some shit to put it back  together .
> *


yaeh i got that 74 parts car what ever you need i got hit me up


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*The Homie Harborareaphil hit me up and wanted me to thank all you Guys on his behalf for all the kind words and encouragement. 
He was driving his little Boy to School when some fool came out of nowhere and hit them, They're both O.K,His Son had some Glass in his eye and a Big Bump on his head, other than that he was O.K. 
He'll be laying low for a while, until he builds up enouh strengh to come back, everything just happened and it's to much for him right now. He would like to thank everyone individually but he's to debastated at this moment and feels really fucked up, that Glasshouse was/is part of his Family and we all know how it feels when someone really close in your Family is hurt and you don't know what the future holds. 

To the Homie Tom from all of us here in the Glasshouse Fest,stay strong Homie and we aint going to let you go down like that, we're all here to help you, The Homie Chopper already posted some parts and i saw that some other Homies posted some more stuff, to all you Guys a big Thank you from the bottom of my heart. This is why we're the Best Mothafucking Topic in all Layitlow.*


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 9 2008, 10:31 AM~10126168
> *The Homie Harborareaphil hit me up and wanted me to thank all you Guys on his behalf for all the kind words and encouragement.
> He was driving his little Boy to School when some fool came out of nowhere and hit them, They're both O.K,His Son had some Glass in his eye and a Big Bump on his head, other than that he was O.K.
> He'll be laying low for a while, until he builds up enouh strengh to come back, everything just happened and it's to much for him right now. He would like to thank everyone individually but he's to debastated at this moment and feels really fucked up, that Glasshouse was/is part of his Family and we all know how it feels when someone really close in your Family is hurt and you don't know what the future holds.
> ...



*TAKE YA TIME HOMIE YOU KNOW WE'LL BE HERE WHEN YOU READY TO COME BACK. YOU GOT ALL OUR SUPPORT!*

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>CERTIFIED!*


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

keep your head up tom. as long as your family is safe, your glasshouse family will look out for you


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

so I m back on after the weekend just to see that kicked in side.
dayum tom i can only imagine how that must feel... like the others
said though... good to hear that the house kept you and your lil 
boy save. nothing beats two tons of 70s sheetmetal! 
take your time and find back to the ride, seems like the homies up
in here have what you need fix the 74 and bust out again.

KEEP YOU HEAD UP !


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 9 2008, 11:31 AM~10126168
> *The Homie Harborareaphil hit me up and wanted me to thank all you Guys on his behalf for all the kind words and encouragement.
> He was driving his little Boy to School when some fool came out of nowhere and hit them, They're both O.K,His Son had some Glass in his eye and a Big Bump on his head, other than that he was O.K.
> He'll be laying low for a while, until he builds up enouh strengh to come back, everything just happened and it's to much for him right now. He would like to thank everyone individually but he's to debastated at this moment and feels really fucked up, that Glasshouse was/is part of his Family and we all know how it feels when someone really close in your Family is hurt and you don't know what the future holds.
> ...


its great that they are both ok. hopefully the glass didnt damage his sons eye. 


what happened to Tom is everyones worst fear, spending all that time, money and love on a car, finally finishing up some work and then getting hit by some asshole who isnt paying attention. 


its really sucks to see this happen to someone who has that much love for his glasshouse and has worked so hard to get it to the point it was at, only to see all the hard work ruined in a split second.



take care Tom, keep your head up!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

t.t.t.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 10 2008, 03:21 AM~10131927
> *its great that they are both ok. hopefully the glass didnt damage his sons eye.
> <span style='color:blue'>
> You hit it right on the head Homie, it's the worst fear ever, and to know that it has happened to one of our fellow Rider, reality hits right at Home  . *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Some pictures from the Bean Topic, let's try and brighten up the day for the Homie a little bit just incase he's watching.  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Dam, i havent been on here for a minute and to come on here and see what happened to tom really gets me down  .....stay strong tom, just dust yourself off and get up and do it again homie "keep your head to the sky"

on a side note, i hate to even have to think about it but here it goes....the 74 might be going up for sale...i got some things to take care of right now, like i said i hate to even have to think about it but its gotta go  .......im gonna ask for alot so hopefully nobody buys it :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

damm tom..that fuckin blows! shit, i was trippin when my fender buckled acouple weeks ago. but most important is that you and your boy are ok. seems like the glasshouse folks have a complete set ofparts for you to rebuild.. let me know if i can be of any help carnal  


> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 10 2008, 10:57 AM~10133579
> *Dam, i havent been on here for a minute and to come on here and see what happened to tom really gets me down  .....stay strong tom, just dust yourself off and get up and do it again homie "keep your head to the sky"
> 
> on a side note, i hate to even have to think about it but here it goes....the 74 might be going up for sale...i got some things to take care of right now, like i said i hate to even have to think about it but its gotta go  .......im gonna ask for alot so hopefully nobody buys it  :biggrin:
> *


whats up MR74? where you been hiding at homie?

sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do bro. good luck and hopefully everything works out to where you dont haveto sell the ride. ill pm you my new number.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 10 2008, 11:57 AM~10133579
> *Dam, i havent been on here for a minute and to come on here and see what happened to tom really gets me down  .....stay strong tom, just dust yourself off and get up and do it again homie "keep your head to the sky"
> 
> on a side note, i hate to even have to think about it but here it goes....the 74 might be going up for sale...i got some things to take care of right now, like i said i hate to even have to think about it but its gotta go  .......im gonna ask for alot so hopefully nobody buys it  :biggrin:
> *


*Hell no Homie, Not you too :0 Alot of Riders letting go of their Glasshouses  Just never thought you would too, But fuck it, If you have to take care of some personal stuff, you got to to what you got to do. Good luck on the Sale and hope that everything gets fixed and hopefully you don't have to sale it.  
I'll hit you up later on tonight, last night i was burned out from working on the Car all day and my phone was in my room when you called, i saw your missed call this morning :uh: . Dispensa . *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 9 2008, 10:31 AM~10126168
> *The Homie Harborareaphil hit me up and wanted me to thank all you Guys on his behalf for all the kind words and encouragement.
> He was driving his little Boy to School when some fool came out of nowhere and hit them, They're both O.K,His Son had some Glass in his eye and a Big Bump on his head, other than that he was O.K.
> He'll be laying low for a while, until he builds up enouh strengh to come back, everything just happened and it's to much for him right now. He would like to thank everyone individually but he's to debastated at this moment and feels really fucked up, that Glasshouse was/is part of his Family and we all know how it feels when someone really close in your Family is hurt and you don't know what the future holds.
> ...


Im just glad to har him and his boy are ok. 
There is enough cats on here that would be willing to help tha homie out that his Glasshoue can be fixed in no time! 

Smurf, whats craccin homie!? I still got my shit, hopefully it will get released from paint prison SOON!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 10 2008, 12:24 PM~10133759
> *Im just glad to har him and his boy are ok.
> There is enough cats on here that would be willing to help  tha homie out that his Glasshoue can be fixed in no time!
> 
> ...


*Everythang's Good Big I, Glad to hear your car is up for Parole and back home soon, can't wait to see it Homie, I'm sure it's going to be Bad Ass. :worship:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Here's another clean Glasshouse.  *


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 8 2008, 04:14 AM~10116924
> *:nosad:  :tears: today was the worse day of my life....
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats sad!
Hope your son gets well soon.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN THATS SOME SHIT TOM THE GOOD THING IS U GUYS ARE OK....


YO BOX WHATS UP I HIT U UP FOR SATURDAY?????


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 6 2008, 01:08 AM~10102043
> *Gracias Chano, you know I always considered R.O. as part of my extended family.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks i have nothing but respect for you and the rest of the guy's on here!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 7 2008, 08:14 PM~10116924
> *:nosad:  :tears: today was the worse day of my life....
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: Damn hope your ok, and doing well phil :tears: :tears:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

damnnnnnnnnnnn sorry to hear what happen, but im sure ull bounce back even better. like i say, everything happens for a reason.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

does anybody know where to get plastic chromed? its for my grill.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

dam phill hope you and your son are ok and get better soon. but keep your head up on the GLASSHOUSE man. all the GLASSHOUSE homies got your back bro. you'll come back bangin in the GHOUSE!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*congrats to DIRTYSANCHEZ for the win on the adex!!*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Mar 11 2008, 12:54 PM~10142021
> *congrats to DIRTYSANCHEZ for the win on the adex!!
> *


X2


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 10 2008, 09:23 PM~10139829
> *dam phill hope you and your son are ok and get better soon. but keep your head up on the GLASSHOUSE man. all the GLASSHOUSE homies got your back bro. you'll come back bangin in the GHOUSE!
> *



X2


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

Stay positive Phil hope thing get better for you and your fam asap Stay up homie !!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 10 2008, 12:38 PM~10133852
> *Everythang's Good Big I, Glad to hear your car is up for Parole and back home soon, can't wait to see it Homie, I'm sure it's going to be Bad Ass. :worship:
> *


Thanks homie! Its been alittle frustrating cause having a clean glassouse is something I always wanted! Hopefully when she is done we can all say it was worth the wait big homie!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 11 2008, 12:43 PM~10142676
> *Thanks homie! Its been alittle frustrating cause having a clean glassouse is something I always wanted! Hopefully when  she is done we can all say it was worth the wait big homie!!!
> *


*I'm sure we will Big Dog, I loved your caddy and that Lincoln is Bad ass, that's why i can't wait until you bust this one out hno:.  *


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 10 2008, 10:10 PM~10139708
> *does anybody know where to get plastic chromed? its for my grill.
> 
> 
> ...


im waiting on a response from a big company which chromes plastics if it work out ill post up info ....there in ontario canada though


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 10 2008, 10:10 PM~10139708
> *does anybody know where to get plastic chromed? its for my grill.
> *


johnny (mr groove? or mr 74? forgot his s/n) got his done here in orange, ca

donno if they are still open, hit him up, his shit came out real nice


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the guy i take my chrome to said that he was doing plastic again but that the turn around time for plastic isnt that good. hes also in LA


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

VIDEO I DID THIS SUNDAY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdObEfJt-gI


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Mar 11 2008, 09:54 AM~10142021
> *congrats to DIRTYSANCHEZ for the win on the adex!!
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 11 2008, 01:51 PM~10143576
> *VIDEO I DID THIS SUNDAY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdObEfJt-gI
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 10 2008, 11:17 AM~10133718
> *Hell no Homie, Not you too  :0  Alot of Riders letting go of their Glasshouses  Just never thought you would too, But fuck it, If you have to take care of some personal stuff, you got to to what you got to do. Good luck on the Sale and hope that everything gets fixed and hopefully you don't have to sale it.
> I'll hit you up later on tonight, last night i was burned out from working on the Car all day and my phone was in my room when you called, i saw your missed call this morning :uh: . Dispensa .
> *


i keep hoping that the day when i gotta let it go never comes dogg, pero gotta get my career in order, one day i'll get back on track though....hopefully i can make something happen and ill be able to keep it :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 11 2008, 12:12 PM~10142908
> *johnny (mr groove? or mr 74? forgot his s/n) got his done here in orange, ca
> 
> donno if they are still open, hit him up, his shit came out real nice
> *


the spot i went to in orange went out of business...i found this other spot in Garden Grove, CA called D&S Custom Plating, they do some good work, IMO their work is better than the place i went to the first time, the dude i talked to said the turn around time was about a week or two depend on how much work was ahead of you


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Dam Phil glad to here you and your son are ok your car gave me the chills stay up homie FROM YOUR G-HOUSE FAMILIA.


----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 9 2008, 10:34 AM~10126178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*TTT.  *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Mar 11 2008, 06:12 PM~10145381
> *X3  :biggrin:
> *


x4 :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 11 2008, 08:04 PM~10146501
> *the spot i went to in orange went out of business...i found this other spot in Garden Grove, CA called D&S Custom Plating, they do some good work, IMO their work is better than the place i went to the first time, the dude i talked to said the turn around time was about a week or two depend on how much work was ahead of you
> *


 can i have there number. :cheesy:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

i got this quote from M&M'S up in westminster, california for 175.00$. the prosses is vacume chrome metalizing. heres the number if anybody wants to call 714 822 6086


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

jus passin through,


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

one of these days I might have it like the big boy's .
(jus passin through)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

one of these days I might have it like the big boy's .
(jus passin through)


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_*BIGG VIC VIC JR PUTTING IT DOWN WHAT IT DO USO*_ :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

DAMMMM THOSE ARE SOME CLEAN ASS PICTURES!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 11 2008, 12:10 AM~10139708
> *does anybody know where to get plastic chromed? its for my grill.
> 
> 
> ...


Pauls Chrome (800)245-8679


they chrome plate all the Bentley grilles. i think they are a dealer only option now, but regardless Pauls Chrome does them. 


their prices arent that bad either.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 6 2008, 09:08 PM~10109372
> *Whole lot of nothing just livin.
> 
> Hows it goin for you?
> *


same here bratha... same here... but more like surviving


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO PHIL I WAS TALKING TO BOXER AND HE SAID HE WILL DONATE YOU THE QUARTES YOU NEED FOR YOUR CAR....... IF YOU INTERESTED HIT HIM UP....


ALSO IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED I HAVE THIS


























I HAVE 4 OF THEM IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED HIT ME UP 160 TAKES ALL 4


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey there.,,

I am a newbie to this site...... but not to GLASSHOUSE rollin....

I have been rollin' mine for 13 yrs.....

Thanks for showing me that there is lots of love out there. Few and far between up here.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Braaheim_@Mar 13 2008, 03:56 PM~10160679
> *Hey there.,,
> 
> I am a newbie to this site...... but not to GLASSHOUSE rollin....
> ...


POST PICS


----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)

TTT for all the glasshouse lovers


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

Try again here.


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

She has been laying low for the last couple years. 'scuse the pun.

I have alot of work to do. There is leaks first and formost. i also have to replace the Glass on the sides. They got scratched back in the day. 

If anyone has a line on some let me know. 

Apsrt from that I made her ready for Black paint, then decided for a really dark patterned blue. So I base cleared it this Stock GM "87 firefly color. Then never had the means to finish it. I just rolled her hard.

The car has never had wires. Just Supremes. I like the look. The front driver's door spring was pulled out by the punk I sold it to. I ended up buying it back. Stupid kids. So now i need one of those to. 

Anyone know the trick getting the doors to close nice again. I think the kid abused it....LOL! 
Anyway thats my car.
I will get some more pics for you guys. Its an original '76///


----------



## DICOS805 (Feb 26, 2008)

any 1 know where i could get bushings 4 my cor suport and the long bolts that go with it thanks


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

TTT:









Sorry to hear about you car, Tom. Let me know if you need parts foryour rebuild.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

jus passin through, love the look of the g house community.
peace


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry about the face. I was laid over in L.A. Just posted it to show my ink... Its the only pic i have online of it..


----------



## Klarc (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Braaheim_@Mar 14 2008, 01:38 AM~10165352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo, this is Lars right?? Met ya last year at the Strong deal. Hope to see your house back out more this year... PS you shoulda sold the car to me back in the day. I woulda taken care of it. Only thing is I wouldn't have sold it back to ya :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Braaheim_@Mar 14 2008, 03:38 AM~10165352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU BEAT ME TO IT!


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

> *Yo, this is Lars right?? Met ya last year at the Strong deal. Hope to see your house back out more this year... PS you shoulda sold the car to me back in the day. I woulda taken care of it. Only thing is I wouldn't have sold it back to ya *


YA ...... Told you he was dumb!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FINALLY THE CAR LEFT TO THE PAINTERS TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 15 2008, 12:34 PM~10174521
> *FINALLY THE CAR LEFT TO THE PAINTERS TODAY :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 15 2008, 10:34 AM~10174521
> *FINALLY THE CAR LEFT TO THE PAINTERS TODAY :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: HITEMHARD CC


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 15 2008, 09:34 AM~10174521
> *FINALLY THE CAR LEFT TO THE PAINTERS TODAY :biggrin:
> *


did you wave good bye :wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I HAD ONE OF THE SCARIEST MOMENTS OF MY LIFE TODAY, I GOT THE GLASSHOUSE HERE AT WORK GETTING READY FOR A COUPLE THINGS. SO, I DECIDED TO TAKE IT OUT TO GO PICK UP SOME LUNCH. ON THE WAY BACK TO THE SHOP I WAS ON THE FREEWAY IN SOME TRAFFIC (35-45MPH) AND A TRUCK HAD STOPPED IN FRONT OF ME. I HIT THE BRAKES AND I COULD TELL THAT HAD LOCKED THEM UP FOR SOME REASON BUT, THE CAR WAS NOT SLOWING DOWN. I LOOKED LIKE HENRY HILL IN GOODFELLAS ON THE DAY HE GOT BUSTED. THE TIRES WERE SQUEELING SMOKE COMMING UP AND I AM HEADING STRAIGHT FOR THIS TRUCKS TRAILER HITCH. I THOUGHT TO MYSELF "OH SHIT THIS IS IT." IT WAS THE LONGEST THREE SECONDS OF MY LIFE. LUCKILY THE CAR STOPPED JUST IN TIME, I AM SURE IF THAT HITCH HAD ANOTHER COAT OF CHROME ON IT, IT WOULD HAVE BEEN ALL OVER.

I AM INSTALLING A NEW MASTER CYLINDER RIGHT NOW!

JUST THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

DO YOU GUYS CONSIDER 77-79 IMPALAS & CAPRICES TO BE A GLASSHOUSE???

THATS WHAT THESE OTHER DUDES IN ANOTHER THREAD WHERE TALKIN ABOUT

I NEVER HERD THAT SHIT BEFORE!!!


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 15 2008, 03:00 PM~10176016
> *DO YOU GUYS CONSIDER 77-79 IMPALAS & CAPRICES TO BE A GLASSHOUSE???
> 
> THATS WHAT THESE OTHER DUDES IN ANOTHER THREAD WHERE TALKIN ABOUT
> ...


 :uh: nope


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Mar 15 2008, 03:43 PM~10175930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> DO YOU GUYS CONSIDER 77-79 IMPALAS & CAPRICES TO BE A GLASSHOUSE???
> 
> THATS WHAT THESE OTHER DUDES IN ANOTHER THREAD WHERE TALKIN ABOUT
> 
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 15 2008, 05:43 PM~10175930
> *I HAD ONE OF THE SCARIEST MOMENTS OF MY LIFE TODAY, I GOT THE GLASSHOUSE HERE AT WORK GETTING READY FOR A COUPLE THINGS. SO, I DECIDED TO TAKE IT OUT TO GO PICK UP SOME LUNCH. ON THE WAY BACK TO THE SHOP I WAS ON THE FREEWAY IN SOME TRAFFIC (35-45MPH) AND A TRUCK HAD STOPPED IN FRONT OF ME. I HIT THE BRAKES AND I COULD TELL THAT HAD LOCKED THEM UP FOR SOME REASON BUT, THE CAR WAS NOT SLOWING DOWN. I LOOKED LIKE HENRY HILL IN GOODFELLAS ON THE DAY HE GOT BUSTED. THE TIRES WERE SQUEELING SMOKE COMMING UP AND I AM HEADING STRAIGHT FOR THIS TRUCKS TRAILER HITCH. I THOUGHT TO MYSELF "OH SHIT THIS IS IT." IT WAS THE LONGEST THREE SECONDS OF MY LIFE. LUCKILY THE CAR STOPPED JUST IN TIME, I AM SURE IF THAT HITCH HAD ANOTHER COAT OF CHROME ON IT, IT WOULD HAVE BEEN ALL OVER.
> 
> I AM INSTALLING A NEW MASTER CYLINDER RIGHT NOW!
> ...


damn dirty, glad to hear it worked out for ya in the end.


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

whats up g riders :biggrin:


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

alright, i know this isnt the want ads section, but since i am looking for glasshouse parts, i think this thread is the best place to start.
i need a pass. side piece of trim that mounts on the front fender with clips if possible. here is a pic just in case my description isnt clear. hit me up if you have one or know where i might find one. thanks


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Braaheim_@Mar 13 2008, 06:09 PM~10161885
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANOTHER BC HOUSE! CLEAN RIDE!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Mar 16 2008, 09:25 AM~10179433
> *alright, i know this isnt the want ads section, but since i am looking for glasshouse parts, i think this thread is the best place to start.
> i need a pass. side piece of trim that mounts on the front fender with clips if possible. here is a pic just in case my description isnt clear. hit me up if you have one or know where i might find one. thanks
> 
> ...


I got one and it is white.I will look for it today.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Mar 16 2008, 07:48 AM~10179313
> *whats up g riders :biggrin:
> *


 whats up gangsta.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> > DO YOU GUYS CONSIDER 77-79 IMPALAS & CAPRICES TO BE A GLASSHOUSE???
> >
> > THATS WHAT THESE OTHER DUDES IN ANOTHER THREAD WHERE TALKIN ABOUT
> >
> ...


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 16 2008, 12:44 PM~10180641
> *I got one and it is white.I will look for it today.
> *


much appreciated bro. it is really bothering me not to have one on there. it fucks up the looks of the whole side of the car . let me know, thanks


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

my old 74 caprice uso vancouver bc 1997


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

uso 1996


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Mar 16 2008, 11:50 PM~10185446
> *my old 74 caprice uso vancouver bc  1997
> 
> *


THAT'S A CLEAN HOUSE ANY MORE PICS


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Mar 16 2008, 11:07 PM~10185503
> *THAT'S A CLEAN HOUSE ANY MORE PICS
> *


...sheit...i dont have any really...i just stole these from my homie on our british columbia fest thread...


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

> Oh ya! that's guildford mall...... I used to live right under that flag... My Impala rolled that hood for years...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Mar 15 2008, 03:26 PM~10175847
> *did you wave good bye :wave:
> *



:biggrin: YEA


ALSO I MET UP WITH BOXER OVER THE WEEKEND TO GO PICK UP SOME PARTS I NEED'D.... THANKS HOMIE LET ME KNOW WHEN THE OTHER PEICE COMES OUT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 15 2008, 03:43 PM~10175930
> *I HAD ONE OF THE SCARIEST MOMENTS OF MY LIFE TODAY, I GOT THE GLASSHOUSE HERE AT WORK GETTING READY FOR A COUPLE THINGS. SO, I DECIDED TO TAKE IT OUT TO GO PICK UP SOME LUNCH. ON THE WAY BACK TO THE SHOP I WAS ON THE FREEWAY IN SOME TRAFFIC (35-45MPH) AND A TRUCK HAD STOPPED IN FRONT OF ME. I HIT THE BRAKES AND I COULD TELL THAT HAD LOCKED THEM UP FOR SOME REASON BUT, THE CAR WAS NOT SLOWING DOWN. I LOOKED LIKE HENRY HILL IN GOODFELLAS ON THE DAY HE GOT BUSTED. THE TIRES WERE SQUEELING SMOKE COMMING UP AND I AM HEADING STRAIGHT FOR THIS TRUCKS TRAILER HITCH. I THOUGHT TO MYSELF "OH SHIT THIS IS IT." IT WAS THE LONGEST THREE SECONDS OF MY LIFE. LUCKILY THE CAR STOPPED JUST IN TIME, I AM SURE IF THAT HITCH HAD ANOTHER COAT OF CHROME ON IT, IT WOULD HAVE BEEN ALL OVER.
> 
> I AM INSTALLING A NEW MASTER CYLINDER RIGHT NOW!
> ...


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 15 2008, 03:43 PM~10175930
> *I HAD ONE OF THE SCARIEST MOMENTS OF MY LIFE TODAY, I GOT THE GLASSHOUSE HERE AT WORK GETTING READY FOR A COUPLE THINGS. SO, I DECIDED TO TAKE IT OUT TO GO PICK UP SOME LUNCH. ON THE WAY BACK TO THE SHOP I WAS ON THE FREEWAY IN SOME TRAFFIC (35-45MPH) AND A TRUCK HAD STOPPED IN FRONT OF ME. I HIT THE BRAKES AND I COULD TELL THAT HAD LOCKED THEM UP FOR SOME REASON BUT, THE CAR WAS NOT SLOWING DOWN. I LOOKED LIKE HENRY HILL IN GOODFELLAS ON THE DAY HE GOT BUSTED. THE TIRES WERE SQUEELING SMOKE COMMING UP AND I AM HEADING STRAIGHT FOR THIS TRUCKS TRAILER HITCH. I THOUGHT TO MYSELF "OH SHIT THIS IS IT." IT WAS THE LONGEST THREE SECONDS OF MY LIFE. LUCKILY THE CAR STOPPED JUST IN TIME, I AM SURE IF THAT HITCH HAD ANOTHER COAT OF CHROME ON IT, IT WOULD HAVE BEEN ALL OVER.
> 
> I AM INSTALLING A NEW MASTER CYLINDER RIGHT NOW!
> ...


*What's cracken Big Dog.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From another tread.  *


----------



## STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE (Aug 5, 2004)

Here you go rear fillers for the glasshouse 74-76 

PLASTIC

















METAL

































FILLER HOLDING THE MAGNET & HELD UP BY A MAGNET 

















NEXT ON DAVES LIST FRONT FILLERS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE_@Mar 17 2008, 04:52 PM~10190028
> *Here you go rear fillers for the glasshouse 74-76
> 
> PLASTIC
> ...



*Let me be one of the first to congratulate your Homie on a well nicely made product, now the Million dollar question is How much for a set of rears? * hno:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

From the OLD PICS thread.


----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)

Whats up fellow g-house riders, looking for parts,any chrome undercarriage, hit me up on the pm. really appreciate it,thanks to all u glasshouse lovers


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life+Mar 16 2008, 08:42 AM~10179296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT TO BE THE SECOND TO DO THE SAME AND HE'S RIGHT HOW MUCH FOR THE REARS AND BEFORE YOU ANSWER CONSIDER A GROUPE BUY FROM THE GLASSHOUSE FEST!


----------



## STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE (Aug 5, 2004)

Dave is going to let me know soon. Hes going to make a reasonable pirce.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE_@Mar 17 2008, 09:15 PM~10192527
> *Dave is going to let me know soon. Hes going to make a reasonable pirce.
> *


*
Thanks Homie, we'll be waiting, i'm sure there's about 5 to ten of us ready to order  If the price is right that is.  *


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE_@Mar 17 2008, 04:52 PM~10190028
> *Here you go rear fillers for the glasshouse 74-76
> 
> PLASTIC
> ...





ADD me to the list how much for a set for a 75 caprice front and back ??


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm down too for a set... I have the crappy ass shity shit stained fiberglass ones...
and I need an upgrade :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE_@Mar 17 2008, 04:52 PM~10190028
> *Here you go rear fillers for the glasshouse 74-76
> 
> <span style='color:blue'>Glasshouse Group Discount :biggrin:  *


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 18 2008, 12:07 PM~10196299
> *Glasshouse Group Discount :biggrin:
> *


Count me in for a set of rears.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 17 2008, 09:39 PM~10192856
> *
> DIRTYSANCHEZ423, WALT CUSTOMS, BIG BEN, GP ONE and ME., That's 5 Of Us ready Homie and that's not counting the rest of the Homies that will Log On today, I know for a fact that the Homie Chopper76 is down for a set too :0 , so make that 6 of Us that are ready, Hopefully the Price is not outrageous for a set of Rears.
> 
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 18 2008, 11:58 AM~10197073
> *
> DIRTYSANCHEZ423, WALT CUSTOMS, BIG BEN, GP ONE and ME., That's 5 Of Us ready Homie and that's not counting the rest of the Homies that will Log On today, I know for a fact that the Homie Chopper76 is down for a set too :0 , so make that 6 of Us that are ready, Hopefully the Price is not outrageous for a set of Rears.
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 18 2008, 12:07 PM~10196299
> *Glasshouse Group Discount :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Mar 18 2008, 03:51 PM~10198943
> *:yes:
> *


THAT MAKES SEVEN CONFIRMED IN LESS THAN A DAY!


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)

make it eight :wave:


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

For the life of me, I can not picture where they go....Where do those filles go?


Hey guys does anyone have a drivers set upper door hinge for a 2 dr coupe.?

I also need side glass and the heater control for the dash..........


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

CLEAN ASS RAG HOUSE
<a href=\'http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-CAPRICE-CLASSIC-CONVERTIBLE-TRIPLE-BLACK-RARE_W0QQitemZ160219263099QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160219263099\' target=\'_blank\'>RAG HOUSE FOR SALE</a>


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100% legit_@Mar 18 2008, 04:15 PM~10199612
> *make it eight  :wave:
> *


make it nine, if the price is right. i need a set of rears! :biggrin:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Make it 10 for the rear fillers


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 18 2008, 10:58 AM~10197073
> *Me too!*[/i]


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

MAKE THAT 11 HOMIE!  if the price is right. :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

well i wanted to do something to the glasshouse today so i painted the taillight buckets. i know you cant realy see them when everything is put together put it looks pretty fuckin clean. :cheesy: 


























after


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I would have gone with a silver on the inside cus thats whats going to make the light reflect and make it brighter.but it looks good bro.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 18 2008, 08:12 PM~10201129
> *MAKE THAT 11 HOMIE!   if the price is right.  :biggrin:
> *


*NO THAT'S 12!!!!*


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

if anybody wants to know what i did. i just used some sand paper (400) but you might need a little something rougher, a tack cloth, bull dog, and then paint.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 18 2008, 07:25 PM~10201227
> *I would have gone with a silver on the inside cus thats whats going to make the light reflect and make it brighter.but it looks good bro.
> *


 thank you bro.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, *77glasshouse*, 76glasshouse

77? THAT'S NEWS TO ME.

YOU NEED A REAL GLASSHOUSE HOMIE.


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 18 2008, 07:32 PM~10201299
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, 77glasshouse, 76glasshouse
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:  yeah, 77, thats the new glasshouses!!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

77 glasshouse?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 18 2008, 09:32 PM~10201296
> *thank you bro.
> *


just cus out here fuck'n cops be fucking with you.but it looks real good.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 18 2008, 09:15 PM~10202109
> *just cus out here fuck'n cops be fucking with you.but it looks real good.
> *


hell yea the cops would always be fuckin with me! always pulling me over cuz the way i look and the car i drove. :angry: but thank you again


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 18 2008, 08:30 PM~10201275
> *:yes: And that's not even the whole crew yet :0 .
> 
> Before anything what does everybody think is a good price to pay for these and please let's be realistic no low balling either?
> ...


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

make me lucky number 13 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SoMiami (Oct 2, 2006)

TTT for all my glasshouse riders


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 19 2008, 10:16 AM~10204906
> *:yes: And that's not even the whole crew yet :0  .
> 
> Before anything what does everybody think is a good price to pay for these and please let's be realistic no low balling either?
> ...


between 200 and 250 not shipped. seeing this is for a group buy.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 19 2008, 12:53 PM~10206162
> *between 200 and 250 not shipped. seeing this is for a group buy.
> *


*
Damn i noticed that i didn't even post my pick :twak: :uh: .



I also think around 200 - 250 is very reasonable for a set of rears.

What do the rest of YOU Guys think, would be coo to get everyones feedback on this, remember it's what "YOU" think, it's O.K if you think they're worth less or more than what me and the Homie Dirty have posted  . 

We still haven't heard anything from Homeboy so the price may be well over the amounts i posted, this is just intended to see if maybe they can take it into consideration. Just my 2.  *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

1 MORE FOR THE REARS, DEPENDING THE PRICE!!!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

yea 200 to 250 sounds good! :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I would be done for a set too. will need em sooner or later, mine are crackin.
Id also agree with smurf n dirty - 250 for a set and Im #15


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

need all your help. should i cut my 75 rag?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Mar 19 2008, 05:23 PM~10208879
> *need all your help. should i cut my 75 rag?
> *


yes, i would at least. partial wrap on the frame. and 8 batts.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Mar 19 2008, 06:23 PM~10208879
> *need all your help. should i cut my 75 rag?
> *


IF YOU WANT TO FLY THAT PLAQUE!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks to my good homie joe from rollerz only vancouver for selling me this caprice hopper......disc brakes!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

powerballs too


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 19 2008, 07:06 PM~10209878
> *IF YOU WANT TO FLY THAT PLAQUE!
> *


YOU MAY NOT KNOW BUT I STILL HAVE MY BIGG BODDY WITH A PLAQUE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Mar 20 2008, 09:50 AM~10214198
> *YOU MAY NOT KNOW BUT I STILL HAVE MY BIGG BODDY WITH A PLAQUE :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I KNOW THAT BUT, THE RAG WOULD LOOK GOOD CUT AND PLAQUED :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

lil sneek peek of what I m up to... :biggrin:










happy easter and much love from overseas to the glasshouse fam!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

anyone know where to order new lower door panels for a 75 rag??????.......


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 18 2008, 10:58 AM~10197073
> *
> DIRTYSANCHEZ423, WALT CUSTOMS, BIG BEN, GP ONE and ME., That's 5 Of Us ready Homie and that's not counting the rest of the Homies that will Log On today, I know for a fact that the Homie Chopper76 is down for a set too :0 , so make that 6 of Us that are ready, Hopefully the Price is not outrageous for a set of Rears.
> 
> ...



add me too the list too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 20 2008, 11:36 AM~10215604
> *lil sneek peek of what I m up to... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT PICT MAKES ME WANT MY GLASSHOUSE BACK WITH THEM TRU CLASSICS I HAD  LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 20 2008, 12:36 PM~10215604
> *lil sneek peek of what I m up to... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 Lookin GOOD... I like that old school look :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 20 2008, 09:22 PM~10218821
> *:0  :0  :0  Lookin GOOD... I like that old school look  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Page 776 :0   *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

* guys I need some ideas, help greatly appreciated:

Some work on my exhaust was necessary and I needed to unbolt the exhaustpipes from
the headers. I already saw that they were all rusty and shit. While wrenching, only one
of the studs that connects the exhaust to the header came out. All other studs ripped
apart. They stick out like an inch now maybe all rusted into / onto the headers. I tried
to wrench them with this tool (see below, usually supposed to help out with such a problem)
and drilled a hole into the studs to use a tool to turn the studs with a drillout ( right pic)

















neither worked, the studs didnt wanna move a single bit. quite opposite, it almost seems
like the header is starting to crack. :uh: 

do you have any other idea on how to get the studs out without takign the OG headers off? 
as i said... all inpute very much appreciated!  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 20 2008, 01:36 PM~10215604
> *lil sneek peek of what I m up to... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I WANT YOUR RIMS N TIRES :biggrin:


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 21 2008, 12:48 PM~10223616
> * guys I need some ideas, help greatly appreciated:
> 
> Some work on my exhaust was necessary and I needed to unbolt the exhaustpipes from
> ...


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 21 2008, 12:48 PM~10223616
> * guys I need some ideas, help greatly appreciated:
> 
> Some work on my exhaust was necessary and I needed to unbolt the exhaustpipes from
> ...


if u had a torch u could heat them up to super hot and use vise grips to getthem out with out a torch not much u can do ,ive always let the car run for a while be fore doing exhaust work to let the engine heat the bolts up


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Mar 19 2008, 11:28 PM~10211836
> *powerballs too
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 18 2008, 05:17 PM~10199159
> *THAT MAKES SEVEN CONFIRMED IN LESS THAN A DAY!
> *


i will definitely take them.





it would be a sin to use fiberglass fillers under a Danny D paint job.






im all for the metal ones, add me to the list.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 21 2008, 08:55 AM~10221690
> *Page 776 :0
> *


x2


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 21 2008, 12:48 PM~10223616
> * guys I need some ideas, help greatly appreciated:
> 
> Some work on my exhaust was necessary and I needed to unbolt the exhaustpipes from
> ...




You could try a tap and die set... u just drill a pilot hole then tap it which rethreads the hole :dunno: might work 4 u


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 21 2008, 09:58 PM~10225646
> *i will definitely take them.
> it would be a sin to use fiberglass fillers under a Danny D paint job.
> im all for the metal ones, add me to the list.
> *


just PM me a price...or post it up, either way.


i know one of my homies in LIFESTYLE will probably take a set too. he has been looking to get something made from metal for awhile.


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

could someone post up a close up pic of the tab on the rear fenders that the skirts mount on...............my 75 rag is missing them...........
thanks


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THANKS TO MY HOMIE WHO WILL BE DOING MY CAR UP WE TOOK THE FRONT END OFF TODAY SO IT FINALLY BEGINS NO TURNING BACK NOW LOL WERE GONNA TAKE THE CAR APART :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Tuna's House


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 22 2008, 09:36 PM~10231909
> *THANKS TO MY HOMIE WHO WILL BE DOING MY CAR UP  WE TOOK THE FRONT END OFF TODAY SO IT FINALLY BEGINS NO TURNING BACK NOW LOL WERE GONNA TAKE THE CAR APART :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*I HAD A BRAKE FAILURE LAST WEEK AND FOUND A BAD MASTER CYLINDER. WHILE BLEADING THE REAR BRAKES I NOTICED THAT ONE OF THE REAR CALIPERS WAS LEAKING BRAKE FLUID. SO I ORDERED A NEW CALIPER RESEAL KIT AND INSTALLED IT THEN AS I BLEAD THE BRAKES A SECOND TIME I NOTICED THE CALIPER WAS LEAKING WORSE....DISASSEMBED THE CALIPER AGAIN AND CHECKED THE O RING IT WASN'T TORN AND I ALSO CHECKED THE OLD O RING IT WAS ACTUALLY FINE AS WELL. THE PROBLEM WAS IT DID NOT FIT SNUG AROUND THE CALIPER PISTON IT WAS SOMEWHAT LOOSE. SO I ORDERED ANOTHER KIT. TO SEE I WOULD GET A DIFFERENT SEAL....SAME SEAL. SO MY ONLY CHOICE WAS TO BUY A REMAN CALIPER (SEAL KITS ARE NOT SO COMMONLY STOCKED) I GOT THE CALIPER AND DECIDED TO TAKE IT APART TO SEE IF THE SEAL WAS THE SAME. I'LL BE DAMMED IF THE SEAL WAS DIFFERENT! SO THE WAY I SAW IT WAS THESE ASSHOLES DELIBERATELY FUCK OFF THE SEALS SO YOU HAVE TO BUY THE REMAN CALIPER. SO I JUST SWITCHED THE SEALS AND RETURNED THE CALIPERS (I DID IT TO BOTH) FUCK'EM!!!
<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC09418Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I WASN'T ABOUT TO KEEP THAT REMAN CALIPER AND GIVE THEM MY CHROME ONE OR PAY A $5O CORE CHARGE, BULLSHIT!
<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC09415Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE DIFFERENCE IS VERY NOTICABLE. THAT LITTLE O RING AIN'T SEALING SHIT!*


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

fuckers!!! good for you mr. dirt. way to stick it to the man!  
you gettin all excited to see me agin? i got a gang of stuffed aminals......... :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 23 2008, 01:12 AM~10233213
> *fuckers!!! good for you mr. dirt. way to stick it to the man!
> you gettin all excited to see me agin? i got a gang of stuffed aminals......... :cheesy:
> *


OH YEAH I MISS MY FROGGIE!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 23 2008, 12:13 AM~10233220
> *OH YEAH I MISS MY FROGGIE!!!
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: dirt doin tha knowledge!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HAPPY EASTER GUYS :wave:


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 23 2008, 03:06 AM~10233191
> *I HAD A BRAKE FAILURE LAST WEEK AND FOUND A BAD MASTER CYLINDER. WHILE BLEADING THE REAR BRAKES I NOTICED THAT ONE OF THE REAR CALIPERS WAS LEAKING BRAKE FLUID. SO I ORDERED A NEW CALIPER RESEAL KIT AND INSTALLED IT THEN AS I BLEAD THE BRAKES A SECOND TIME I NOTICED THE CALIPER WAS LEAKING WORSE....DISASSEMBED THE CALIPER AGAIN AND CHECKED THE O RING IT WASN'T TORN AND I ALSO CHECKED THE OLD O RING IT WAS ACTUALLY FINE AS WELL. THE PROBLEM WAS IT DID NOT FIT SNUG AROUND THE CALIPER PISTON IT WAS SOMEWHAT LOOSE. SO I ORDERED ANOTHER KIT. TO SEE I WOULD GET A DIFFERENT SEAL....SAME SEAL. SO MY ONLY CHOICE WAS TO BUY A REMAN CALIPER (SEAL KITS ARE NOT SO COMMONLY STOCKED) I GOT THE CALIPER AND DECIDED TO TAKE IT APART TO SEE IF THE SEAL WAS THE SAME. I'LL BE DAMMED IF THE SEAL WAS DIFFERENT! SO THE WAY I SAW IT WAS THESE ASSHOLES DELIBERATELY FUCK OFF THE SEALS SO YOU HAVE TO BUY THE REMAN CALIPER. SO I JUST SWITCHED THE SEALS AND RETURNED THE CALIPERS (I DID IT TO BOTH) FUCK'EM!!!
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC09418Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> I WASN'T ABOUT TO KEEP THAT REMAN CALIPER AND GIVE THEM MY CHROME ONE OR PAY A $5O CORE CHARGE, BULLSHIT!
> ...


Thats a pain in the ass when that happens. You fix something and continue to have a problem.It drives you nuts sometimes. These days everyone trys to cut costs and there is no quality control. Not to many items are made in the usa anymore. so everything becomes cheap quality, but still cost the custom a good chunk of change.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FUUUUUUUUUUUCK THATS SOME SHIT


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@Mar 22 2008, 02:52 PM~10229859
> *could someone post up a close up pic of the tab on the rear fenders that the skirts mount on...............my 75 rag is missing them...........
> thanks
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 17 2008, 09:39 PM~10192856
> *
> Thanks Homie, we'll be waiting, i'm sure there's about 5 to ten of us ready to order  If the price is right that is.
> *


IM IN ALSO


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 21 2008, 09:58 PM~10225646
> *i will definitely take them.
> it would be a sin to use fiberglass fillers under a Danny D paint job.
> im all for the metal ones, add me to the list.
> *


TTT


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 23 2008, 12:06 AM~10233191
> *I HAD A BRAKE FAILURE LAST WEEK AND FOUND A BAD MASTER CYLINDER. WHILE BLEADING THE REAR BRAKES I NOTICED THAT ONE OF THE REAR CALIPERS WAS LEAKING BRAKE FLUID. SO I ORDERED A NEW CALIPER RESEAL KIT AND INSTALLED IT THEN AS I BLEAD THE BRAKES A SECOND TIME I NOTICED THE CALIPER WAS LEAKING WORSE....DISASSEMBED THE CALIPER AGAIN AND CHECKED THE O RING IT WASN'T TORN AND I ALSO CHECKED THE OLD O RING IT WAS ACTUALLY FINE AS WELL. THE PROBLEM WAS IT DID NOT FIT SNUG AROUND THE CALIPER PISTON IT WAS SOMEWHAT LOOSE. SO I ORDERED ANOTHER KIT. TO SEE I WOULD GET A DIFFERENT SEAL....SAME SEAL. SO MY ONLY CHOICE WAS TO BUY A REMAN CALIPER (SEAL KITS ARE NOT SO COMMONLY STOCKED) I GOT THE CALIPER AND DECIDED TO TAKE IT APART TO SEE IF THE SEAL WAS THE SAME. I'LL BE DAMMED IF THE SEAL WAS DIFFERENT! SO THE WAY I SAW IT WAS THESE ASSHOLES DELIBERATELY FUCK OFF THE SEALS SO YOU HAVE TO BUY THE REMAN CALIPER. SO I JUST SWITCHED THE SEALS AND RETURNED THE CALIPERS (I DID IT TO BOTH) FUCK'EM!!!
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC09418Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> I WASN'T ABOUT TO KEEP THAT REMAN CALIPER AND GIVE THEM MY CHROME ONE OR PAY A $5O CORE CHARGE, BULLSHIT!
> ...


that sux homie, made alot of work out of it, i hate it when shiat like that happens...
good find though, your the man


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 23 2008, 01:06 AM~10233191
> *
> Damn Homie, I hate when that shit happens, good thing you got it fixed and didn't have to replace those beautiful calipers.  *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

page 777 :biggrin: lucky


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 22 2008, 11:29 PM~10232985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMMMMMM THATS CLEAN BRO!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 24 2008, 01:10 PM~10242521
> *:0  :0  :0    :0    :0  DAMMMMMM THATS CLEAN BRO!!!
> *


*X2, One of the Cleanest out there.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From another tread.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

VIDEO FROM THIS SUNDAY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwXz05vV2Gc


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*So i finally finished installing the New Rear end yesterday Morning Homies, New Shortened Rear End, New Custom Axles, New Drums, New Brake Lines(Including rubber Hose), New Brake Shoes and hardware the whole nine. 

Well this is where I'm at, No Chrome Undies but looks good enough to me :biggrin: .  *


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

DAMN!! Looking good Big Dog!! Keep doing ur thing homie!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Lay the MOTHAFUCKA out.*


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

smurf you have a pm


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 24 2008, 04:33 PM~10244094
> *smurf you have a pm
> *


*Thanks Homie, PM returned.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*After i cleaned the Bad Boy out :cheesy: getting it ready for a Sunday cruise.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Chilling After cruising the Big City Of Compton :cheesy: Posted up on Wilmington, Damn I missed driving the Glass :cheesy: *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Mar 24 2008, 04:32 PM~10244083
> *DAMN!! Looking good Big Dog!! Keep doing ur thing homie!!!
> *


*Thanks Homie  *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 24 2008, 03:38 PM~10244134
> *After i cleaned the Bad Boy out :cheesy:  getting it ready for a Sunday cruise.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mush Mouf (Jan 7, 2008)

niceba carba manba


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 24 2008, 11:38 PM~10244134
> *After i cleaned the Bad Boy out :cheesy:  getting it ready for a Sunday cruise.
> 
> 
> ...


  Look very good man!
Any vids of you cruising by? Would love too see in action.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Mar 24 2008, 05:07 PM~10244327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Thanks Homie, Sorry no Videos, I'm always on a Solo Mission so it's kind of hard to Drive and snap shots at the same time :biggrin: , Would love to show it on Video or pictures dipp'n Down the Blvd. :cheesy:  *


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

From B.C. Fest


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

LOOKING VERY DAMN GOOD SMURF.


LAID OUT, LIKE ITS SUPPOSED TO BE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

Smurf that is one hell of a clean and beautiful glasshouse homie.......

Big Red I love the look of those Craiger's


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

SOME HOUSES I FOUND IN MY STASH


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

ONE OF MY FAVORITES CLEAN AS A REFEREES WHISTLE


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 24 2008, 02:48 PM~10244179
> *Chilling After cruising the Big City Of Compton :cheesy: Posted up on Wilmington, Damn I missed driving the Glass :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 24 2008, 04:32 PM~10244087
> *DAMN SMURF THE HOUSE IS LOOKING RIGHT!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 24 2008, 07:20 PM~10245787
> *LOOKING VERY DAMN GOOD SMURF.
> LAID OUT, LIKE ITS SUPPOSED TO BE!!!!!!!!!
> *


*Thanks Dirty, still needs a bit more work but I think it's good enough for the Summer.  *


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 25 2008, 01:28 AM~10244891
> *From B.C. Fest
> 
> 
> ...


That ride is so nice, very nice details.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

DAM SMURF THE RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD BRO!    :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 25 2008, 12:21 PM~10251159
> *DAM SMURF THE RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD BRO!        :0
> *


*Thanks Homie.  *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*more pics?*


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 16 2007, 04:03 PM~7705317
> *ttt.
> 
> Can't get better than this, you just gotta love the structure and Foundation of the Houses.  :0
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Braaheim+Mar 24 2008, 07:20 PM~10245792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup Madien 76 did a hell of a great job


----------



## TOUCH OF GLASS (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 17 2008, 07:28 PM~10191882
> *THANKS I DON'T KNOW WHAT I WOULD HAVE DONE.
> FUNNY I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING!
> IT IS ONE OF MY BIGGEST FEARS.....I'LL BE OK NOW, THANKS SMURF!
> ...


WHAT UP GLASS FAMILY


----------



## TOUCH OF GLASS (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 17 2008, 07:28 PM~10191882
> *THANKS I DON'T KNOW WHAT I WOULD HAVE DONE.
> FUNNY I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING!
> IT IS ONE OF MY BIGGEST FEARS.....I'LL BE OK NOW, THANKS SMURF!
> ...


WHAT UP GLASS FAMILY


----------



## TOUCH OF GLASS (Nov 20, 2005)

WHAT GOOD GLASSHOUSE FAMILY. LOOK LIKE WE ARE PUTTING A LOT OF WORK IN FOR THE 08.I`M ALMOST THERE WITH MY 76 HOUSE JUST A LITTLE MORE WORK. AKA ICE HOUSE . THAT BIG I INDIVIDUALS N.Y N.J


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOUCH OF GLASS_@Mar 25 2008, 07:52 PM~10254829
> *WHAT GOOD GLASSHOUSE FAMILY. LOOK LIKE WE ARE PUTTING A LOT OF WORK IN FOR THE 08.I`M ALMOST  THERE WITH MY  76 HOUSE  JUST A LITTLE MORE WORK. AKA  ICE HOUSE .  THAT  BIG  I    INDIVIDUALS  N.Y N.J
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

looks great smurf def motavation i just started tearing down my rear end removing all the old under coating then im giving it all a good go over with zero rust so it will look like new again, should have some pics soon


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Damn Smurf!!!!
CAr is clean!!!


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

What up GHOUSE riders decided to flake my 1/4 top and side moldings whuchu think :dunno: 

It was hard to get a GOOD pic of it dancing


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey SMURF do you have drop downs for rear upper trailing arms... or ajustables?
cuz I got drop downs because I couldnt lock up all the way and my pinion angle was fucked off but now I can't lay out :angry: any suggestions :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 25 2008, 11:28 PM~10257396
> *What up GHOUSE riders decided to flake my 1/4 top and side moldings whuchu think  :dunno:
> 
> It was hard to get a GOOD pic of it dancing
> ...


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 26 2008, 01:08 AM~10257656
> *
> *


 x2 THATS LOOKS FUCKIN CLEAN MAN!!!!! :0 Keeping it old school.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Mar 25 2008, 09:29 PM~10255939
> *looks great smurf def motavation i just started tearing down my rear end removing all the old under coating then im giving it all a good go over with zero rust so it will look like new again, should have some pics soon
> *


*Thanks Big Dog  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 26 2008, 12:28 AM~10257396
> *What up GHOUSE riders decided to flake my 1/4 top and side moldings whuchu think  :dunno:
> 
> It was hard to get a GOOD pic of it dancing
> ...


* :cheesy: Looks great Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 26 2008, 01:09 AM~10257537
> *Hey SMURF do you have drop downs for rear upper trailing arms... or ajustables?
> cuz I got drop downs because I couldnt lock up all the way and my pinion angle was fucked off but now I can't lay out  :angry: any suggestions  :dunno:
> *


*
Nope, stock rear suspension Homie, Don't need no drops or extended uppers to lock out the 12"s i'm running  , however i do need to have my drive shaft shortened a bit to fully lock them out. 
I'm sure there will be issues if i try to drive the Glass with the stock rear suspension and the 12s fully locked up, the pinion angle will be way off and shit will rub if i drive it locked up, but i'm not worrying about it since i don't really care about locking it all the way up and driving it, my tires have to be tucked inside the skirts everytime i'm on the road  . Now you may ask your self why not just run 10s instead of 12s, well that's very simple, i like the skirts to fully clear the tires when i lock it up, that way i don't ever have to take the skirts off when i have to change a tire or take my rims out for any reason. :biggrin:  

The purpose of the drop mounts is to fix the pinion angle when you lock it up and lay it down, are you also running extended uppers? Hit up the Homie Coshiloco from here in the Fest, he stays out there in Vegas and has the drop mounts on his Glasshouse, he's able to drive it fully laid out and locked up with no problems.  *


----------



## TOUCH OF GLASS (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 26 2008, 09:09 AM~10258978
> * :cheesy: Looks great Homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOOK DAM GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 26 2008, 09:23 AM~10259067
> *
> Nope, stock rear suspension Homie, Don't need no drops or extended uppers to lock out the 12"s i'm running  , however i do need to have my drive shaft shortened a bit to fully lock them out.
> I'm sure there will be issues if i try to drive the Glass with the stock rear suspension and the 12s fully locked up, the pinion angle will be way off and shit will rub if i drive it locked up, but i'm not worrying about it since i don't really care about locking it all the way up and driving it, my tires have to be tucked inside the skirts everytime i'm on the road  . Now you may ask your self why not just run 10s instead of 12s, well that's very simple, i like the skirts to fully clear the tires when i lock it up, that way i don't ever have to take the skirts off when i have to change a tire or take my rims out for any reason.  :biggrin:
> ...



Alright thanks... I'll hit up Coshiloco


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

quote=76glasshouse,Mar 26 2008, 02:01 AM~10257735]
x2 THATS LOOKS FUCKIN CLEAN MAN!!!!! :0 Keeping it old school. 
[/quote]


Thank you





> _Originally posted by SMURF+Mar 26 2008, 09:09 AM~10258978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And thank you

It will be done saturday I'll post some more pics late saturday or sunday


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100% legit_@Mar 26 2008, 02:18 PM~10261422
> *My new toy
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I HAVE A QUESTION I MA THINKING OF GETTING A GLASSHOUSE--I USE TO HAVE ONE ABOUT 15 YEARS AGO, AND I USE TO ROLL 14 INCH WITH 5.60 TIRES----

NOW I AM THINKING OF GOING WITH 13'S BUT NEED TO KNOW SHOULD I GET A BIGGER TIRE TO ROLL LIKE A 165/80/13 ????
AND DO I NEED TO GO WITH 13BY6'S INSTEAD OF 7'S TO ROLL WITH THE SKIRTS???????


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

ALSO I DONT FEEL LIKE GOING THROUGH ALL THE PICS BUT DO YOU GUYS HAVE PICSOF A 76 WITH WHITE PAINT AND BURGANDY INTERIOR AND ALSO MAYBE A WHITE WITH BROWN INTERIOR


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Dec 3 2003, 02:00 PM~1360994
> *here it go
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Dec 3 2003, 02:00 PM~1360994
> *here it go
> *


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 26 2008, 08:40 PM~10263250
> *I HAVE A QUESTION I MA THINKING OF GETTING A GLASSHOUSE--I USE TO HAVE ONE ABOUT 15 YEARS AGO, AND I USE TO ROLL 14 INCH WITH 5.60 TIRES----
> 
> NOW I AM THINKING OF GOING WITH 13'S BUT NEED TO KNOW SHOULD I GET A BIGGER TIRE TO ROLL LIKE A 165/80/13 ????AND DO I NEED TO GO WITH 13BY6'S INSTEAD OF 7'S TO ROLL WITH THE SKIRTS???????
> *


*As for as the tires I wouldn't roll nothing but 155/80/13s or some 520's. Just my preference though  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ROOF LOOKS BAD BIGBEN


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 26 2008, 10:18 PM~10265284
> *ROOF LOOKS BAD BIGBEN
> *



Thanx man


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 26 2008, 09:23 AM~10259067
> *
> Nope, stock rear suspension Homie, Don't need no drops or extended uppers to lock out the 12"s i'm running  , however i do need to have my drive shaft shortened a bit to fully lock them out.
> I'm sure there will be issues if i try to drive the Glass with the stock rear suspension and the 12s fully locked up, the pinion angle will be way off and shit will rub if i drive it locked up, but i'm not worrying about it since i don't really care about locking it all the way up and driving it, my tires have to be tucked inside the skirts everytime i'm on the road  . Now you may ask your self why not just run 10s instead of 12s, well that's very simple, i like the skirts to fully clear the tires when i lock it up, that way i don't ever have to take the skirts off when i have to change a tire or take my rims out for any reason.  :biggrin:
> ...



I'm runnin 12's too but it wouldnt lock up all the way... so I got the drop mounts but now I cant lay because of a little ear sticking off the drop mount also cant 3 wheel... my pinion is perfect now but I cant stand not being able to lay... so I'm either goin to cut them out and go back to stock or risk cuttin the ear and hope it gives me enough clearance...

If anybody has any suggestions please let me know 
Thanks Ben


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO BILLY GET AT ME


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 26 2008, 11:48 PM~10265496
> *I'm runnin 12's too but it wouldnt lock up all the way... so I got the drop mounts but now I cant lay because of a little ear sticking off the drop mount also cant 3 wheel... my pinion is perfect now but I cant stand not being able to lay... so I'm either goin to cut them out and go back to stock or risk cuttin the ear and hope it gives me enough clearance...
> 
> If anybody has any suggestions please let me know
> ...


*Ear, got any pictures? 
If i was you i would just cut that fucker off, well depending on where it is.
The only thing that was keeping your 12s from locking out all the way was the drive shaft pushing into the tranny, a slip driveshaft will fix this, or even cutting an 1" off the stock one will probably do it, i'm going to be cutting mine to see what happens, if it doesn't work i'll just get a slip drive shaft made. One thing to point out is that I'm not planning on driving the Glass fully locked up at all, if you're planning to drive locked up then stick with the drop mounts because it brings your pinion angle down, If you lock the rear up with the stock suspension your pinion angle will be fucked up and you may break the joints on the drive shaft. Just my 2.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN+Mar 26 2008, 11:48 PM~10265496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Mar 26 2008, 09:31 PM~10264848
> *As for as the tires I wouldn't roll nothing but 155/80/13s or some 520's.  Just my preference though
> *


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> Tuna's House
> GOD DAMN! :0


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 27 2008, 09:44 AM~10267538
> *Ear, got any pictures?
> If i was you i would just cut that fucker off, well depending on where it is.
> The only thing that was keeping your 12s from locking out all the way was the drive shaft pushing into the tranny, a slip driveshaft will fix this, or even cutting an 1" off the stock one will probably do it, i'm going to be cutting mine to see what happens, if it doesn't work i'll just get a slip drive shaft made. One thing to point out is that I'm not planning on driving the Glass fully locked up at all, if you're planning to drive locked up then stick with the drop mounts because it brings your pinion angle down, If you lock the rear up with the stock suspension your pinion angle will be fucked up and you may break the joints on the drive shaft. Just my 2.
> *




I'll get some pics tonight... I already got the slip drive shaft...


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 27 2008, 09:48 AM~10267564
> *
> Also here's a quote from ElCoshilocos post some time ago, do you see anything different on what he did, than what you did? Hope it helps.
> *




OH thanks Mine looks just like tha except for the ear that i have been taliking about and the drop mount is a little different Ill take some pics tonight.

Thank you for the info and pics SMURF :thumbsup: I tried surching for elcoshiloco but the search was disabled when I tried


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

ANYONE GOT THE REAR ROCKERS THAT GOES BETWEEN THE REAR BUMPER AND THE REAR WHEEL WELLS?


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Heres what mine looks like see that little tab above the trailing arm thats whats keeping me from gettin down but by lookin at those other pics looks like I just need to cut it off cuz everything else is the same


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

sneak vid peak of the top dancing


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 27 2008, 09:12 PM~10273073
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee54/elnojoke/S5030595.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee54/elnojoke/S5030595.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

http://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee54/el...nt=S5030596.jpg


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

http://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee54/el...nt=S5030596.jpg


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> > Tuna's House
> > GOD DAMN! :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 27 2008, 10:16 PM~10273109
> *sneak vid peak of the top dancing
> 
> 
> *


NICE..........


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 27 2008, 09:04 PM~10273010
> *Heres what mine looks like see that little tab above the trailing arm thats whats keeping me from gettin down but by lookin at those other pics looks like I just need to cut it off cuz everything else is the same
> 
> 
> ...


  Might want to put a couple of spot welds on that bracket to secure it to the vehicle's frame, to prevent the bracket from "swinging" while driving. If that bracket moves a little towards the rear, that would fuck your Glasshouse up big time  Other than that, your Glasshouse looks chingon.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Mar 27 2008, 11:14 PM~10274217
> * Might want to put a couple of spot welds on that  bracket  to secure it to the vehicle's frame, to prevent the bracket from "swinging" while driving. If that bracket moves a little towards the rear, that would fuck your Glasshouse up big time   Other than that, your Glasshouse looks chingon.
> *


The prob is I notched out my frame cuz the trailing arms were touchining the frame b4 i got the drop downs...so we spot welded the drops in tward the top you can see the weld in the pic I posted will that be enough :dunno: it looks like on yours that you dont have that tab so did you just weld them in :dunno:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 27 2008, 06:46 PM~10271304
> *ANYONE GOT THE REAR ROCKERS THAT GOES BETWEEN THE REAR BUMPER AND THE REAR WHEEL WELLS?
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 27 2008, 10:04 PM~10273010
> *Heres what mine looks like see that little tab above the trailing arm thats whats keeping me from gettin down but by lookin at those other pics looks like I just need to cut it off cuz everything else is the same
> 
> 
> ...



*
Is what i circled accurate :dunno: ?

<img src=\'http://i27.tinypic.com/2z3p2eg.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

If so then yeah, just cut it off, and i would also weld the mounts a little bit more like the Homie Coshiloco suggested, or even trow another Bolt in there to keep it from swinging.*


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 28 2008, 12:05 AM~10274492
> *The prob is I notched out my frame cuz the trailing arms were touchining the frame b4 i got the drop downs...so we spot welded the drops in tward the top you can see the weld in the pic I posted will that be enough  :dunno: it looks like on yours that you dont have that tab so did you just weld them in :dunno:*


 I bolted the drop downs like you did and then put a bead of weld in the same spot where you put your weld @ to keep them from swinging. What Smurf is saying is correct, just cut that tab off and you'll be alright.


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Mar 28 2008, 10:28 AM~10276624
> *I bolted the drop downs like you did and then put a bead of weld in the same spot where you put your weld @ to keep them from swinging. What Smurf is saying is correct, just cut that tab off and you'll be alright.
> *


there more welds on the back side of the drop down i wanted to weld it like yours but the square tubing is 2 small and doesnt sit close enough to the frame until it flares out where the trailing arm bolts up


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Mar 28 2008, 03:57 PM~10278602
> *there more welds on the back side of the drop down i wanted to weld it like yours but the square tubing is 2 small and doesnt sit close enough to the frame until it flares out where the trailing arm bolts up
> *


*Are these the Black Magic Drop Mounts?*


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 28 2008, 03:43 PM~10278872
> *Are these the Black Magic Drop Mounts?
> *


yes sir


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Mar 28 2008, 04:52 PM~10278927
> *yes sir
> *


*Thanks Homie, i was looking into getting a set but didn't know of anybody running them.  *


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Mar 28 2008, 02:52 PM~10278927
> *yes sir
> *



How much were the drop downs ???


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 28 2008, 02:54 PM~10278942
> *Thanks Homie, i was looking into getting a set but didn't know of anybody running them.
> *



What up Big Smurf hows it going ... I was thinking the same thing on the mounts ....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Mar 28 2008, 04:56 PM~10278957
> *What up Big Smurf  hows it going ... I was thinking the same thing on the mounts ....
> *


*Chill'n Homie, yeah i think they look pretty good, Hey Big Ben so is that the Tab that's hitting your trailling arms? *


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

just made a deal for aanother 76 glasshouse coupe..pics coming real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 28 2008, 03:59 PM~10278978
> *Chill'n Homie, yeah i think they look pretty good, Hey Big Ben so is that the Tab that's hitting your trailling arms?
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the part you circled is the the tab and these are the exact same ones I have..
Yeah when I dump it about half way down it hits the trailin arm... Like CRACKER said theres welds on the back side too but I couldnt get a good pic because the car was all taped off and I couldnt raise it


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 28 2008, 04:04 PM~10278999
> *just made a deal for aanother 76 glasshouse coupe..pics coming real soon. :biggrin:
> *



Right on spook :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 28 2008, 06:15 AM~10275154
> *
> *


i need them 2


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Mar 28 2008, 03:55 PM~10278949
> *How much were the drop downs ???
> *


$125


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Mar 28 2008, 11:40 PM~10282024
> *i need them 2
> *


me too! :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

sneak peek


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 29 2008, 09:39 AM~10282627
> *sneak peek
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 28 2008, 11:56 AM~10275884
> *
> 
> Is what i circled accurate :dunno: ?
> ...


ARE THE BRACKETS INSTALLED BACKWARDS????


SEEMS LIKE THAT TAB SHOULD BE FACING FORWARD AND BOLTED TO THE FRAME TO KEEP THE ENTIRE DROP MOUNT FROM SWINGING...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 28 2008, 04:04 PM~10278999
> *just made a deal for aanother 76 glasshouse coupe..pics coming real soon. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2008, 09:55 AM~10283072
> *ARE THE BRACKETS INSTALLED BACKWARDS????
> SEEMS LIKE THAT TAB SHOULD BE FACING FORWARD AND BOLTED TO THE FRAME TO KEEP THE ENTIRE DROP MOUNT FROM SWINGING...
> *


I think Jason is right, you have them on backwards. I'm suprised he didn't get in your ass for doing that to a Glasshouse. :biggrin: Not saying Ron doesn't know his shit because he does, but if you didn't drop them so much it would work better for what you are trying to do. 2 inches lower and you can get 12's to go all the way out and have a good pinion angle the whole way. With them dropped that far when you lay it out it will pull the pinion towards the ground as you get lower.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

anyone got the saggin door problem??

i got it, dont think its the pins... what could it be?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

who's going to Pico Rivera show :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2008, 08:55 AM~10283072
> *ARE THE BRACKETS INSTALLED BACKWARDS????
> SEEMS LIKE THAT TAB SHOULD BE FACING FORWARD AND BOLTED TO THE FRAME TO KEEP THE ENTIRE DROP MOUNT FROM SWINGING...
> *


Yea after looking at them some more I'm sure they are backwards... the prob is b4 i got the drop downs i notched out the part of the frame it should have bolted to becuz the trailing arm was hittin the frame in that spot... so i'm going to have to come up with a way to strengthen it


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

setup built by BIG frank


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 30 2008, 07:50 AM~10288507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice,,where did he hide the solenoids?


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey guys, i have a question...
In my search for a different rear axle to fit the x7 rims with skirts i found a guy who had 4 axles, with the following mesurements;

- 1.55 m (61")
- 1.57 m (62")
- 1.62 m (64")
- 1.65 m (65")

My current axle is the stock 1976 Impala rearend wich is 165.5 m. (65.16")
Wich of the four will do best? I thought i needed one 2 inches shorter so that would be 5 cm. 
The guy said that he had a Ford 9" what does the 9" mean? I know that these axles are known for their strenght, is one of 4 possibilties i listed above a Ford 9"

What would you guys recomend?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 30 2008, 10:59 AM~10289406
> *Hey guys, i have a question...
> In my search for a different rear axle to fit the x7 rims with skirts i found a guy who had 4 axles, with the following mesurements;
> 
> ...




I used an 80's cadillac rear end not sure on the length


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 30 2008, 10:59 AM~10289406
> *Hey guys, i have a question...
> In my search for a different rear axle to fit the x7 rims with skirts i found a guy who had 4 axles, with the following mesurements;
> 
> ...


*9" THERE TALKING ABOUT THE GEARS . SMURF ON HERE DID A REAREND SWAP HE SHOULD BE ABLE TO HELP YOU WITH THAT .*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 30 2008, 01:54 PM~10290138
> *I used an 80's cadillac rear end not sure on the length
> *


THREE INCHES SHORTER


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey DIRTYSANCHEZ423 i have a rearend from a 95 caprice and it is drum i measured it and it is 3 inches shorter drum to drum will the arms and all other things fit or will i have to make it fit on to my 76 glass house?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Come on guys.

How many more times is the rear end question have to come up?

Search the topic there is so much info on rear ends for a GlassHouse to run skirts with a 7 inch reverse it is crazy.

Not trying to be a dink but it is all here just look around alittle.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Mar 30 2008, 03:02 PM~10290586
> *Hey DIRTYSANCHEZ423 i have a rearend from a 95 caprice and it is drum i measured it and it is 3 inches shorter drum to drum will the arms and all other things fit or will i have to make it fit on to my 76 glass house?
> *


IT WILL ALL FIT.


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 30 2008, 08:53 AM~10288513
> *nice,,where did he hide the solenoids?
> *



scarry we cant tell you


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 30 2008, 02:52 PM~10291252
> *IT WILL ALL FIT.
> *


Thanks homie.......


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Got a question do adjustable upper trailing arms fix pinion angles or do I have to run drop downs as well... I had the drop downs in but kept rippin them out and a couple people said just get adjustable uppers :dunno: would that allow me to lock up and drive and lay out?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 30 2008, 08:34 PM~10293000
> *Got a question do adjustable upper trailing arms fix pinion angles or do I have to run drop downs as well... I had the drop downs in but kept rippin them out and a couple people said just get adjustable uppers  :dunno: would that allow me to lock up and drive and lay out?
> *


No it doesn't fix the pinion angle, it just makes it better when its up and worse when it's down. If you drop them 2-3 inches it will do what you want it to do. Adjustables help keep from ripping mounts because they twist when you 3 wheel, a stock trailing arm doesn't twist.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 30 2008, 07:54 PM~10293170
> *No it doesn't fix the pinion angle, it just makes it better when its up and worse when it's down.  If you drop them 2-3 inches it will do what you want it to do. Adjustables help  keep from ripping mounts because they twist when you 3 wheel, a stock trailing arm doesn't twist.
> *



So I wouldn't be able to drive laid :dunno:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 30 2008, 08:58 PM~10293212
> *So I wouldn't be able to drive laid  :dunno:
> *


Drop mounts work good if done right, My boy dropped his 2 inches on his 71 Caprice and the pinion was good all the way up and down. If you just extend the uppers it will make your pinion point up when it is laid out. How were you ripping the mounts?


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

I seen this Glasshouse at a car show awhile back. CLEAN!!!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 30 2008, 08:01 PM~10293248
> *Drop mounts work good if done right, My boy dropped his 2 inches on his 71 Caprice and the pinion was good all the way up and down. If you just extend the uppers it will make your pinion point up when it is laid out. How were you ripping the mounts?
> *


THEY WERE RIPPING FROM THE BOTTOM WERE THEY BOLT TO THE REAR END


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 30 2008, 08:01 PM~10293248
> *Drop mounts work good if done right, My boy dropped his 2 inches on his 71 Caprice and the pinion was good all the way up and down. If you just extend the uppers it will make your pinion point up when it is laid out. How were you ripping the mounts?
> *


Well they were welded in at the top and thats where it ripped from when trying to 3 wheel... we couldnt get a very good weld so were going to have to fabricate some brackets since we notched out the frame where it was suppose to bolt up


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 30 2008, 09:31 PM~10294048
> *THEY WERE RIPPING FROM THE BOTTOM WERE THEY BOLT TO THE REAR END
> *


This was b4 we put the drops in and reinforced the lower part of the arm


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 30 2008, 09:54 PM~10294207
> *This was b4 we put the drops in and reinforced the lower part of the arm
> *


SORRY WONT BOTHER ANSWERING FOR U ANYMORE :uh: :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 30 2008, 08:34 PM~10293000
> *Got a question do adjustable upper trailing arms fix pinion angles or do I have to run drop downs as well... I had the drop downs in but kept rippin them out and a couple people said just get adjustable uppers   :dunno: would that allow me to lock up and drive and lay out?
> *


*I'M SORRY I DON'T THINK GLASSHOUSES LOOK GOOD ON THREE, THAT'S JUST MY OPINION. FRONT BACK AND PANCAKE.*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

carpets in, seats fixed and new dash pad :biggrin:
shitty camera phone pics.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 30 2008, 03:47 PM~10290854
> *Come on guys.
> 
> How many more times is the rear end question have to come up?
> ...



*X2, Sorry Homies, Not trying to be an Ass or anything but if you Guys spent some time reading through the tread you can find Tons Of info on the swap and many other things, like i've said before there's still times when i go back and go through the whole tread.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 30 2008, 08:53 AM~10288513
> *nice,,where did he hide the solenoids?
> *


*My guess would be Behind the batteries, between the quarter panels and the batteries, there's plenty of room there to put 6 solenoids. 
I'm not saying that's where they are cause i never seen this Car in person, but if you look at the trunk that would be a nice hiding place. Just my 2.*


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 30 2008, 06:59 PM~10289406
> *Hey guys, i have a question...
> In my search for a different rear axle to fit the x7 rims with skirts i found a guy who had 4 axles, with the following mesurements;
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by BIGBEN+Mar 30 2008, 08:54 PM~10290138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it would more then good enough to fit the 62"?!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 31 2008, 11:06 AM~10297191
> *So it would more then good enough to fit the 62"?!
> *


*Yes, which ever is 2 1/2" to 3" shorter you'll be alright, i cut My stock rear end 2 Inches
and it clears just fine. I have about an inch of clearance between the lip of the Rim and the Molding on the Skirt. *


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 30 2008, 02:53 PM~10290892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 31 2008, 10:53 AM~10297067
> *
> X2, Sorry Homies, Not trying to be an Ass or anything but if you Guys spent some time reading through the tread you can find Tons Of info on the swap and many other things, like i've said before there's still times when i go back and go through the whole tread.
> *


X3 I AM WITH YOU AND BIG RED.....

I TOOK THE TIME TO UPDATE MY SIG. HOPEFULLY THEY CAN LOOK ON THIER OWN AFTER THAT.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 31 2008, 06:15 PM~10297304
> *Yes, which ever is 2 1/2" to 3" shorter you'll be alright, i cut My stock rear end 2 Inches
> and it clears just fine. I have about an inch of clearance between the lip of the Rim and the Molding on the Skirt.
> 
> ...


 thank you.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 31 2008, 12:53 PM~10297067
> *
> X2, Sorry Homies, Not trying to be an Ass or anything but if you Guys spent some time reading through the tread you can find Tons Of info on the swap and many other things, like i've said before there's still times when i go back and go through the whole tread.
> *


x3 its all in this topic. 

part numbers for every aftermarket part made
supplier phone numbers (for every part made for these cars)
rear end info (x 1,000,000)
brake info
engine info
etc.etc.etc.etc 



and 784 pages of motivation


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys im looking for a 71 - 73 caprice impala, can anyone in bc help me out?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

whats up riders so i picked these up on sunday.....









now i just need the pesco's


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

IS ANY1 SELLING THE GUIDES FOR THE QUARTER WINDOW PLEASE LET ME KNOW..


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

THANKS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 27 2008, 06:46 PM~10271304
> *ANYONE GOT THE REAR ROCKERS THAT GOES BETWEEN THE REAR BUMPER AND THE REAR WHEEL WELLS?
> *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 31 2008, 09:52 AM~10297054
> *carpets in, seats fixed and new dash pad :biggrin:
> shitty camera phone pics.
> 
> ...


 LOOKING CLEAN BRO!!!!!!!!!! :0  was the carpet easy to put in?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

craigs list find...

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/car/625843298.html

would be a good start, but kinda spendy...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 31 2008, 11:50 PM~10304527
> *LOOKING CLEAN BRO!!!!!!!!!!  :0    was the carpet easy to put in?
> *


not too bad. we got the back in easy. the front was a little harder. the color was a little darker than everything else so i looked perfect. it was a perfect shade, it didnt look too custom or fake. it made a huuuge difference. uffin: 

wish i didnt sell it


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 31 2008, 01:47 PM~10298591
> *X3 I AM WITH YOU AND BIG RED.....
> 
> I TOOK THE TIME TO UPDATE MY SIG. HOPEFULLY THEY CAN LOOK ON THIER OWN AFTER THAT.
> *


Good looking out.

Your topic has a shit load of help when it comes to a rear end swap and other great info much like this topic.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Well I just did a search in this topic and found 40 pages of info on the swap.

But it is only good when the search is on.

If it works put in "rear swap" in this topic and good stuff should come up.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 1 2008, 11:11 AM~10306886
> *Good looking out.
> 
> Your topic has a shit load of help when it comes to a rear end swap and other great info much like this topic.
> *


THANKS, WAIT UNTIL I GET INTO THE LT1 SWAP!


----------



## KeK21 that Pimp (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

can you guys post some trunks i want to see how you guys hae your setups?????


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 1 2008, 07:09 PM~10311252
> *can you guys post some trunks i want to see how you guys  hae your setups?????
> *


Heres how I did mine


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GNC Gangzta_@Dec 3 2003, 12:13 PM~1360601
> *One 4 y'all
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Apr 1 2008, 07:58 PM~10311762
> *Heres how I did mine
> 
> 
> ...



RIGHT ON IF I GET ONE I MIGHT GO 2 PUMPS OR A WHAMMY AND 6 BATTERIES --I WAS THINKING OF THREE WHEELIN BUT DONT WANT TO BUCKLE, 

AND SIDE-TO-SIDE IS OUT


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Mar 31 2008, 06:09 PM~10301293
> *IS ANY1 SELLING THE GUIDES FOR THE  QUARTER WINDOW PLEASE LET ME KNOW..
> *


TTT


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 1 2008, 08:02 PM~10311809
> *RIGHT ON IF I GET ONE I MIGHT GO 2 PUMPS OR A WHAMMY AND 6 BATTERIES --I WAS THINKING OF THREE WHEELIN BUT DONT WANT TO BUCKLE,
> 
> AND SIDE-TO-SIDE IS OUT
> *



If your frame isn't fully strapped I wouldnt 3 wheel


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 1 2008, 01:45 PM~10308607
> *THANKS, WAIT UNTIL I GET INTO THE LT1 SWAP!
> *


me 2 all 96 running gear


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 30 2008, 02:53 PM~10290892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 31 2008, 11:50 PM~10304527
> *LOOKING CLEAN BRO!!!!!!!!!!  :0    was the carpet easy to put in?
> *


JUST ROLLED THAT GHOUSE 600 MILES TO VEGAS!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 1 2008, 09:34 AM~10306530
> *not too bad.  we got the back in easy. the front was a little harder. the color was a little darker than everything else so i looked perfect. it was a perfect shade, it didnt look too custom or fake. it made a huuuge difference. uffin:
> 
> wish i didnt sell it
> *


CARLOS IF YOU WANT HER BACK JUST LET ME KNOW HOMIE!! JUST WALKED THROUGH THE DOOR AFTER ROLLING HER 600 MILES


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 1 2008, 09:34 AM~10306530
> *not too bad.  we got the back in easy. the front was a little harder. the color was a little darker than everything else so i looked perfect. it was a perfect shade, it didnt look too custom or fake. it made a huuuge difference. uffin:
> 
> wish i didnt sell it
> *


 you sold it :0


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 1 2008, 11:27 PM~10313747
> *JUST ROLLED THAT GHOUSE 600 MILES TO VEGAS!!
> *


 oh you bought it.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Apr 2 2008, 12:52 AM~10314002
> *oh you bought it.
> *


YEAH I PICKED IT UP YESTERDAY AND ROLLED HOME, SHE RAN LIKE A TOP!! I MIGHT SELL IT THOUGH NOT SURE YET GOTTA SEE WHATS UP WITH MY HOUSE RE MODEL MIGHT HAVE TO COME UP WITH A BUNCH MORE $$$$$ :dunno:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Apr 1 2008, 08:48 PM~10312446
> *If your frame isn't fully strapped I wouldnt 3 wheel
> *


alright -i was thinking just front and back-no three wheel it is a big car, --just trying to get ideas on how some people put there set-ups 

i have good idea with the 64 i have had 6 of them but the last time i had a glasshouse was 14 years ago with old school shit


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 30 2008, 10:52 PM~10294201
> *Well they were welded in at the top and thats where it ripped from when trying to 3 wheel... we couldnt get a very good weld so were going to have to fabricate some brackets since we notched out the frame where it was suppose to bolt up
> *


I did mine 4 inhes and it locks and lays a 14 inch stroke i will post pics asap :biggrin:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

here it is locked.


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

layed


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

the drops


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

one more pic and its time







to go work on it...


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Installing a 44 inch moon on it right now then its time for paint..oh yea the frame is fully wrapped...


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

the last car I built......its gonna be out d







Done by the GLASSHOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

NICE TRUE RIDER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

PM SENT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 23 2008, 02:00 PM~10235747
> *IM IN ALSO
> *


ME TOO


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

what size speakers are in the dash. 3 1/2? 4"?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ANYBODY HAVE THE STAINLESS TRIM FOR THE REAR WINDOWS FOR SALE??


----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)

WHATS UP HOMIES I NEED HELP POSTIN PICS SO YALL CAN GIVE ME FEED BACK GOOD OR BAD LOVE IT OR HATE IT!

WHATS UP DIRTY I GOT TO SEE YOUR CAR IN NOV IN ODESSA POST PICS OF KING HATER BIG M PUTTING IT DOWN MUCH RESPECT TASTE OF LATIN CC


----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)

I GOT A 71 IMPALA VERT


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

Almost ready for paint. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA


----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)

http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll318/p...nt=PONCH001.jpg 

http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll318/p...nt=PONCH070.jpg

http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll318/p...nt=PONCH170.jpg

http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll318/p...nt=PONCH182.jpg

http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll318/p...187c2c1bfb6.jpg


----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll318/p...187c2c1bfb6.jpg


----------



## duck (Apr 24, 2004)

[img=http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/4730/dscf3206mx5.th.jpg];


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 43271_@Apr 2 2008, 08:05 PM~10320290
> *WHATS UP HOMIES I NEED HELP POSTIN PICS SO YALL CAN GIVE ME FEED BACK GOOD OR BAD LOVE IT OR HATE IT!
> 
> WHATS UP DIRTY I GOT TO SEE YOUR CAR IN NOV IN ODESSA POST PICS OF KING HATER BIG M PUTTING IT DOWN  MUCH RESPECT TASTE OF LATIN CC
> *


THANKS.....AND YOU KNOW WE GONNA BE BACK IN ODESSA THIS NOVEMBER TOO!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ALMOST FOR GOT TO POST MY LATEST VID...........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQTtIeWlmjM


----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)

http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll318/p...nt=PONCH182.jpg

http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll318/p...nt=PONCH001.jpg

http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll318/p...nt=PONCH157.jpg


http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll318/p...nt=PONCH154.jpg


----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 43271_@Apr 3 2008, 07:09 AM~10324142
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Anybody have any interior pics ???


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Apr 2 2008, 04:09 PM~10318519
> *I did mine 4 inhes and it locks and lays a 14 inch stroke i will post pics asap :biggrin:
> 
> here it is locked.
> ...



*Looks great Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I was thinking of getting some three inch ones bolt hole to bolt hole, just to add a little more lift.  *


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks been putin in work on that glass I'll try to get some updated pics soon looks alot different now.
mine are droped 4 inches from hole to hole and it uses a full 14 inch stroke. it clears the back dash by a cunt hair and locks about 4 inches over the skirt..
it also has a elcomino rear end for clearance..
I'll post more pics when the moon roof is in...(BRAINS BLOWN OUT)ha ha :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 43271_@Apr 3 2008, 08:06 AM~10324133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean.... but those arent glasshouses. or raghouses.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 3 2008, 11:59 PM~10330402
> *clean.... but those arent glasshouses.
> *


some people just cant understand that this topic is limited to a certain type of car, they might as well be posting up pics of Cadillacs.


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 3 2008, 09:28 PM~10330665
> *some people just cant understand that this topic is limited to a certain type of car, they might as well be posting up pics of Cadillacs.
> *


U KNOW  :thumbsdown:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 2 2008, 08:52 AM~10315364
> *YEAH I PICKED IT UP YESTERDAY AND ROLLED HOME, SHE RAN LIKE A TOP!! I MIGHT SELL IT THOUGH NOT SURE YET GOTTA SEE WHATS UP WITH MY HOUSE RE MODEL MIGHT HAVE TO COME UP WITH A BUNCH MORE $$$$$ :dunno:
> *


 how much are you gona sell it for? if you do?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 2 2008, 08:52 AM~10315364
> *YEAH I PICKED IT UP YESTERDAY AND ROLLED HOME, SHE RAN LIKE A TOP!! I MIGHT SELL IT THOUGH NOT SURE YET GOTTA SEE WHATS UP WITH MY HOUSE RE MODEL MIGHT HAVE TO COME UP WITH A BUNCH MORE $$$$$ :dunno:
> *


 how much are you gona sell it for? if you do?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 2 2008, 05:32 PM~10319613
> *what size speakers are in the dash. 3 1/2? 4"?
> 
> 
> ...


 mine had a 6x9. im pretty sure the other glasshouse's are the same  
heres a picture bro


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

but the speakers in the sides of the dash i dont know??? :|


----------



## savvyKid (Apr 4, 2008)

NICEEE


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

DOES ANY ONE HAVE ANY 76 CAPRCIE FENDER EXTENSIONS FOR SELL.
PM ME IF YOU DO. I NEED TWO SETS


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75+Apr 3 2008, 09:59 PM~10330402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X10.

A good pic of SMURF'S ride IMO.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 4 2008, 11:34 AM~10334704
> *X10.
> 
> A good pic of SMURF'S ride IMO.
> ...


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Apr 3 2008, 11:33 PM~10331731
> *how much are you gona sell it for? if you do?
> *


JUST WHAT IM IN IT THATS ALL


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KcvzWeQHB8


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 4 2008, 12:34 PM~10334704
> *X10.
> 
> A good pic of SMURF'S ride IMO.
> ...


*Here's a Rag House just incase.  *


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 3 2008, 10:28 PM~10330665
> *some people just cant understand that this topic is limited to a certain type of car, they might as well be posting up pics of Cadillacs.
> *


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 3 2008, 10:28 PM~10330665
> *some people just cant understand that this topic is limited to a certain type of car, they might as well be posting up pics of Cadillacs.
> *


X 10 wait I posted a cadilac..Hope the glasshouse gods aint mad...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Apr 3 2008, 11:33 PM~10331743
> *how much are you gona sell it for? if you do?
> *


ITS UP FOR 6500 OR BEST HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Thats the shit I want... Lookin good Smurf... Your car has inspired me...Ima cut a couple turns off my coils tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Apr 4 2008, 11:56 PM~10339783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

another craigslist find for the G house homies

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/car/627861704.html


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 4 2008, 02:46 PM~10335850
> *Hey that one was before i redid the Rear end :cheesy: , can you tell the difference with the new one, my knock off almost disappears under the skirt  .
> I still got some stuff under my sleeves  , my main Goal is to make the knock off disappear under the skirt and just show spokes :0 , i got about an inch to go :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Looking good SMURF :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Wut up fellow GLASSHOUSE riders a couple weeks ago me and some club members did a video shoot for an up and coming local artist 
ENJOY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GER56HdSomc


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Apr 6 2008, 03:23 AM~10346179
> *Wut up fellow GLASSHOUSE riders a couple weeks ago me and some club members did a video shoot for an up and coming local artist
> ENJOY
> 
> ...


ride looks good in the video ben..


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 6 2008, 04:41 PM~10349174
> *ride looks good in the video ben..
> *



Thanks spook


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

dumb question, but do glasshouses have speakers in the sides of the dash or are those fake vents? i know the rear speakers were wired on the same channel,so im guessing only one front speaker?


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

I got a question for you glasshouse cats. What would you say this ride is worth? Im driving out to look at it tomorow. 




























recently painted, 350 auto, new exhaust and stereo.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH+Apr 6 2008, 07:08 PM~10349721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3500 MAX W/O THE MUD FLAPS AND IT IS MISSING THE TRIMS ON THE SIDES OF THE GRILL.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 6 2008, 06:08 PM~10349721
> *dumb question, but do glasshouses have speakers in the sides of the dash or are those fake vents? i know the rear speakers were wired on the same channel,so im guessing only one front speaker?
> *


i thought those were speakers. :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Apr 6 2008, 06:55 PM~10350060
> *I got a question for you glasshouse cats. What would you say this ride is worth? Im driving out to look at it tomorow.
> 
> 
> ...


2,500 :biggrin:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Its listed at 2900 obo, but it has been on the same webpage for almost a year. I figure ill low-ball the guy see how it goes. Big fan of these cars tho :thumbsup:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

you gotta LOVE them GLASSHOUSE'S!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Apr 6 2008, 03:23 AM~10346179
> *Wut up fellow GLASSHOUSE riders a couple weeks ago me and some club members did a video shoot for an up and coming local artist
> ENJOY
> 
> ...


 car is lookin good bro!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Apr 6 2008, 10:56 PM~10352310
> *you gotta LOVE them GLASSHOUSE'S!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


  X2


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Apr 6 2008, 10:21 PM~10351986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

EBAY FIND, 76 IMPALA 83K MILES 1 OWNER IT SAYS


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

DONT KNOW HOW TO PUT THE ADD FROM EBAY ON HERE BUT THE ITEM NUMBER IS 370040661128 CAR IS IN NEW JERSEY


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 5 2008, 02:13 PM~10342292
> *Looking good SMURF :thumbsup:
> *


I think i'm gonna name my car after Smuf cause every time i see his glass it make's me work on mine :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 7 2008, 07:02 PM~10359349
> *EBAY FIND, 76 IMPALA 83K MILES 1 OWNER IT SAYS
> *


 thats glasshouse has a big ass dent!!! :0


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Apr 7 2008, 12:00 AM~10352724
> *car is lookin good bro!!!    :thumbsup:
> *



thank ya


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Apr 7 2008, 07:28 PM~10359643
> *I think i'm gonna name my car after Smuf cause every time i see his glass it make's me work on mine :biggrin:
> *


X2!!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 7 2008, 07:02 PM~10359349
> *EBAY FIND, 76 IMPALA 83K MILES 1 OWNER IT SAYS
> *


 that glasshouse has a big ass dent!!!.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Heres a pic of ADEX Andy's old 76. Pretty nice! I love glasshouse and always in this thread peepin y'all out. One day I'll have my own to put up  *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

DAM THATS FUCKIN CLEAN!!! :0


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## STREET ESCORTS C.C. SAN JOSE (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey whats going on Glass House fest. I haven't forgotten about you guys and the fillers im still waiting for Dave to get back to me. So like always ill keep you guys posted or fill free to call me


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 6 2008, 09:08 PM~10349721
> *dumb question, but do glasshouses have speakers in the sides of the dash or are those fake vents? i know the rear speakers were wired on the same channel,so im guessing only one front speaker?
> *


they came both ways.

some cars had a single center speaker, which was a mono 6x9.

some cars came with a small speaker on each side of the dash, and they were wired left and right stereo.


some cars came with stereo rear speakers, some came wired mono. just depends on the type of radio that came in the car.





for those who have the single dash speaker, Custom Autosound makes a dual voice coil 6x9. if you are running an after market stereo it will allow you to hook up left and right front channels to one speaker. its not exactly going to give you audiophile quality sound, but its not that bad. i had one in my 76 for a month, it wasnt bad, i dont listen to rap music, but it did sound ok playing classic rock.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

from another topic....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 7 2008, 11:52 PM~10361806
> *Heres a pic of ADEX Andy's old 76.  Pretty nice!  I love glasshouse and always in this thread peepin y'all out.  One day I'll have my own to put up
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 VERY VERY NICE!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 5 2008, 02:13 PM~10342292
> *Looking good SMURF :thumbsup:
> *


*
You Guys are a trip Homies, I'm just trying to do my thang like the rest of you, We're all on the same level in my book. I don't think/feel that My Car is or looks better than anybodys Ride in here, I just try to do the best i can with the little i have :biggrin: .  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 8 2008, 12:52 AM~10361806
> *Heres a pic of ADEX Andy's old 76.  Pretty nice!  I love glasshouse and always in this thread peepin y'all out.  One day I'll have my own to put up
> 
> 
> ...


*I'm running a JBL GTO 3 way 6x9 up front and it does it's Job, i have it hooked up to one of the front speakers channels on my Kenwood Excelon, My door speakers and kick panel speakers give me all the front sound in the Glass, I have those hooked up to one of my Amps, so only the dash speaker is hooked up to the Kenwood, i don't really need it there, but i don't feel like trying to take it out, it took me a long ass time to put it in there with the dash on  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Apr 6 2008, 04:23 AM~10346179
> *Wut up fellow GLASSHOUSE riders a couple weeks ago me and some club members did a video shoot for an up and coming local artist
> ENJOY
> 
> ...


*Ride looked clean ass fuck in the Video Homie, Like how it's catching air :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 8 2008, 09:46 AM~10363635
> *
> You Guys are a trip Homies, I'm just trying to do my thang like the rest of you, We're all on the same level in my book. I don't think/feel that My Car is or looks better than anybodys Ride in here, I just try to do the best i can with the little i have :biggrin: .
> *


AND THATS EXACTLY WHAT MAKES IT SO COOOOOOOOOL!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 8 2008, 09:46 AM~10363635
> *
> You Guys are a trip Homies, I'm just trying to do my thang like the rest of you, We're all on the same level in my book. I don't think/feel that My Car is or looks better than anybodys Ride in here, I just try to do the best i can with the little i have :biggrin: .
> *


well said smurf.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 8 2008, 12:52 AM~10361806
> *Heres a pic of ADEX Andy's old 76.  Pretty nice!  I love glasshouse and always in this thread peepin y'all out.  One day I'll have my own to put up
> 
> 
> ...


TALKED WITH ANDY FOR A LITTLE WHILE TODAY AND I TOLD HIM ABOUT THIS POST SO WE STARTED TALKING ABOUT THE CAR AND IT BLOWS ME AWAY THAT THIS CAR HAD ONLY 10K MILES ON IT AND HAD ONLY HAD BEEN WASHED LIKE FIVE TIMES EVER!!! HE SAID NO PICTURE CAN DO IT JUSTICE. I CAN ONLY IMAGINE.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Apr 8 2008, 01:06 PM~10364680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Just speaking from the heart Spook.  *


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 8 2008, 12:52 AM~10361806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This GlassHouse makes me feel all warm and fuzzy all over.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 8 2008, 08:37 AM~10362385
> *from another topic....
> 
> 
> ...


is that Dirty???? who ever it is they are fly-hopping and on the switch


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my homeboy got a full wrap frame for glasshouse he trying to sell, its in houston tx. its wrapped but not grinded.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 8 2008, 09:59 AM~10363772
> *Ride looked clean ass fuck in the Video Homie, Like how it's catching air :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks hommie I just got a call for that shoot a hour before... and my rear end didnt even have trailing arms so we slapped it back togeather and went down there... I didnt even have time to put air in the pump  theres still a couple thing ima do to get more inches :biggrin: but theres another video shoot though in about a month and I plan on being fully ready to hold it down for the glasshouse riders and my club  

Stay up homies hope to meet some of you in san bernardino


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 8 2008, 09:59 AM~10363772
> *Ride looked clean ass fuck in the Video Homie, Like how it's catching air :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks hommie I just got a call for that shoot a hour before... and my rear end didnt even have trailing arms so we slapped it back togeather and went down there... I didnt even have time to put air in the pump  theres still a couple thing ima do to get more inches :biggrin: but theres another video shoot though in about a month and I plan on being fully ready to hold it down for the glasshouse riders and my club  

Stay up homies hope to meet some of you in san bernardino


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

dbl post :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 8 2008, 12:55 PM~10363735
> *
> i don't really need it there, but i don't feel like trying to take it out, it took me a long ass time to put it in there with the dash on
> *


i put mine in by taking the top of the dash off, that was pretty easy.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Apr 8 2008, 06:37 AM~10362385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

Some pictures for those who might enjoy them, most were taken in 2007 shortly before I sold the car. All original except for the tires and battery.
.
.








.
.








.
.







.
.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

OH MAN THATS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 9 2008, 01:32 AM~10369715
> *Some pictures for those who might enjoy them, most were taken in 2007 shortly before I sold the car. All original except for the tires and battery.
> 
> *


I was going to post those pics, you beat me to it. :biggrin: 


the guy who bought got to experience something rare, he basically bought a brand new 1976 Caprice. It feels good to be able to basically go back in time.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 9 2008, 12:42 AM~10369269
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


I thought that might be you :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 9 2008, 12:42 AM~10370322
> *I was going to post those pics, you beat me to it. :biggrin:
> the guy who bought got to experience something rare, he basically bought a brand new 1976 Caprice. It feels good to be able to basically go back in time.
> *


X2, CAR IS AMAZING


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 8 2008, 10:19 PM~10369085
> *i put mine in by taking the top of the dash off, that was pretty easy.
> *


*The Original Top on Mine is all cracked, it would have came out in pieces, so i went at it from the bottom, I'm going to be wrapping the Old dash in Leather so i'll probably just cancel the speaker.  *


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

got this for sale 11,500 obo....
(dont mind the rims)


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Apr 9 2008, 09:22 AM~10371884
> *got this for sale 11,500 obo....
> (dont mind the rims)
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 9 2008, 08:17 AM~10371850
> *The Original Top on Mine is all cracked, it would have came out in pieces, so i went at it from the bottom, I'm going to be wrapping the Old dash in Leather so i'll probably just cancel the speaker.
> *



sup smurf are you rolling to San Bredo :biggrin:


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156+Apr 8 2008, 11:32 PM~10369715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope who ever bought the car takes good care of it.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

anyone know how much dif fluid a stock rearend takes?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 9 2008, 06:55 PM~10376274
> *anyone know how much dif fluid a stock rearend takes?
> *


GET THREE.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 9 2008, 06:19 PM~10376512
> *GET THREE.
> *



thanks homie


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 9 2008, 09:06 PM~10377626
> *thanks homie
> *


YOU SHOULD HAVE A LIL LEFT OVER.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

SAN BERNARDINO HERE I COME!


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 9 2008, 11:02 PM~10379127
> *SAN BERNARDINO HERE I COME!
> *


Me an my GLASSHOUSE will be there too


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 9 2008, 12:17 PM~10371850
> *The Original Top on Mine is all cracked, it would have came out in pieces, so i went at it from the bottom, I'm going to be wrapping the Old dash in Leather so i'll probably just cancel the speaker.
> *


when you get it wrapped, you can probably just have you upholsterer strip the dash top down to the bare metal and he can weld in the hole where the speaker is.



the actual metal backing has an open hole in it, the perforated "grille" holes are just foam and vinyl covering, theres no metal under that part of the dash top. FYI


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 9 2008, 07:53 PM~10375635
> *Thanks for posting the pics.
> I hope who ever bought the car takes good care of it.
> *


I hope they didnt rip a perfectly good car into a million pieces like i did.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 10 2008, 04:05 AM~10379709
> *when you get it wrapped, you can probably just have you upholsterer strip the dash top down to the bare metal and he can weld in the hole where the speaker is.
> the actual metal backing has an open hole in it, the perforated "grille" holes are just foam and vinyl covering, theres no metal under that part of the dash top. FYI
> *


mine had big squares cut out of the metal where the speaker goes, it wasnt a large opening exposing the whole speaker.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 9 2008, 05:42 PM~10375494
> *sup smurf are you rolling to San Bredo :biggrin:
> *


*Yes the whole stock dash top will come off to get it wrapped right  , I'm not really sure which way i'm going with the speaker yet, it's going to be one of those in the spare of the moment kind of things if i keep it or not  .  *


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 9 2008, 11:02 PM~10379127
> *SAN BERNARDINO HERE I COME!
> *


Shops Laggard and OG 64 will be there. Also let me know when you are leaving that way we could hook up; we plan on leaving Saturday around 1:00 am. If I do not see you, have a safe trip and stay  from Vic UCE STOCKTON. You can get my phone # from Benny that way if something happends on the way you can give me a call, Later.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

lac life Today, 05:43 PM | | Post #16354 

Don't Throw Stones

Posts: 7,676
Joined: Jun 2003
From: The Ville, FL
Car Club: DEDICATED C.C. 



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 12 2008, 10:26 PM~10156769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here is shops laggard and OG 64 rollin...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 10 2008, 05:06 AM~10379713
> *I hope they didnt rip a perfectly good car into a million pieces like i did.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 LOL.

But it is green and that would be a bigger knife in my back as green is my favorite color and such a electric green.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys im trying to figure out what i have to get to replace my lower A arms i remember awhile back it was discussed in the tread but the search is ofline...

i remembere hearing 90s caprice/impala a arms are a direct fit... but do i have too buy new uppers too, or will the lowers off a 90s car bolt up to my stock uppers?


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

What up Glasshouse riders decided to do some house cleaning! :biggrin:


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

What up Glasshouse riders decided to do some house cleaning! :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Apr 10 2008, 06:27 PM~10385647
> *What up Glasshouse riders decided to do some house cleaning! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good..looks good.


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

will post more pics this weekend.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Apr 10 2008, 06:27 PM~10385647
> *What up Glasshouse riders decided to do some house cleaning! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 9 2008, 08:36 PM~10377972
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE A LIL LEFT OVER.
> *



sorry dity forgot i forgot to ask what grade of oil should i use?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 10 2008, 09:09 PM~10386598
> *sorry dity forgot i forgot to ask what grade of oil should i use?
> *


90W


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

on ebay: rear window molding, says 74-76 cant tell if its really for our years.
nayway incase someone is looking for one:

ebay window trim


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i dont think it looks like one...looks to me more like and aerocoupe monte r sumthin


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

ANY 1 KNOW IF A 75 IMPALA FRAME WOULD FIT MY 74 CAPRICE?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 10 2008, 01:05 PM~10382626
> *Shops Laggard and OG 64 will be there. Also let me know when you are leaving that way we could hook up; we plan on leaving Saturday around 1:00 am. If I do not see you, have a safe trip and stay    from Vic UCE STOCKTON. You can get my phone # from Benny that way if something happends on the way you can give me a call, Later.
> *


we'll see you there vic


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Apr 11 2008, 06:06 AM~10389075
> *ANY 1 KNOW IF A 75 IMPALA FRAME WOULD FIT MY 74 CAPRICE?
> *


i dont see why not.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 11 2008, 09:49 AM~10390417
> *i dont see why not.
> *


i thought the bumper mount parts were different. :dunno:
maybe its the 75 and 76 caprice thats different from the 74/75 impala, not the other way around? never checked it, just what i thought i had heard. im sure someone knows...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 11 2008, 10:18 AM~10390654
> *i thought the bumper mount parts were different. :dunno:
> maybe its the 75 and 76 caprice thats different from the 74/75 impala, not the other way around? never checked it, just what i thought i had heard. im sure someone knows...
> *


the 74 caprice is the exact same body style (including bumpers) as the 75 impala.

74 impala and 75 caprice are different.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*THANKS TO MY BROTHERS THAT VOTED FOR ME I AM GREATFUL!*


> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 11 2008, 09:38 AM~10389868
> *Mike sent off to you.
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 11 2008, 11:56 AM~10391365
> *the 74 caprice is the exact same body style (including bumpers) as the 75 impala.
> 
> 74 impala and 75 caprice are different.
> *


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE INPUT SO THE ANSWER IS NO RIGHT?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: !


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 11 2008, 01:17 PM~10391549
> *THANKS TO MY BROTHERS THAT VOTED FOR ME I AM GREATFUL!
> *


I like the 1976 put in there :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

lookin good as always Dirty


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK SO IAM GONNA MEET UP WITH THE CHROME GUY GONNA GET THE BUMPERS AND ALL THE STAINLESS RE-DONE


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Apr 11 2008, 04:03 PM~10393435
> *THANKS FOR THE INPUT SO THE ANSWER IS NO RIGHT?
> *


the answer is YES. if youre not sure ill trade u my hardtop75 for your 74 vert :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 12 2008, 10:44 AM~10398578
> *the answer is YES. if youre not sure ill trade u my hardtop75 for your 74 vert :biggrin:
> *


THANKS AND ILL KEEP YOU IN MIND WHEN I WANT TO TRADE IT OR SELL IT :biggrin:


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

is the frame the same for 74-76 caprice HT and Convertible?

Need to know if I can use a HT frame on my vert '75 caprice, thanx


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 10 2008, 05:47 PM~10385306
> *hey guys im trying to figure out what i have to get to replace my lower A arms i remember awhile back it was discussed in the tread but the search is ofline...
> 
> i remembere hearing 90s caprice/impala a arms are a direct fit... but do i have too buy new uppers too, or will the lowers off a 90s car bolt up to my stock uppers?
> *


For the front suspension I used 93 Cadillac lower control arms. I had to use the 93 Cadillac lower balljoints, other than that everything fit perfectly. The front upper control arms are off of the same 93 Cadillac, didn't have to do anything to them other than extend them. 

For the rear suspension, the lower control arms are off of a 78 Cadillac Sedan Deville or something like that. I used the 76 Glasshouse bushings on them and everything fit. If I were you , for the rear suspension I would use the Hotchkiss rear suspension kit, like the one that DirtySanchez used on his Glasshouse. That kit looks super sharp and is adjustable.


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is a couple of pics of da house clean up.  

































































Getting it ready for body & paint.


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

will post more pics


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

nice!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

* wanted to buy: og headers for the 350 engine of my 76 ! *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*PICTURES FROM THE SAN BERNARDINO TREADS :0 :0 SOME OF THE GLASSHOUSE FEST HOMIES REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*COUPLE MORE :cheesy:  *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what this is?

That little vent/screen on the dash. I followed it and it seems to have a some sort of plstic duct pipe going to it, but I have no clue what it's for.


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

ttt uffin: uffin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

pray for me glasshouse gods, i got a lead on a 72 impala but the guy wants to demo it :uh: :uh: i know it aint a glasshouse but there in the same family, wish me luck


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 14 2008, 08:33 PM~10417472
> *pray for me glasshouse gods, i got a lead on a 72 impala but the guy wants to demo it :uh:  :uh: i know it aint a glasshouse but there in the same family, wish me luck
> *


i wish you luck


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 14 2008, 08:33 PM~10417472
> *pray for me glasshouse gods, i got a lead on a 72 impala but the guy wants to demo it :uh:  :uh: i know it aint a glasshouse but there in the same family, wish me luck
> *


you know it homie..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 14 2008, 10:55 AM~10411769
> *Can anyone tell me what this is?
> 
> That little vent/screen on the dash.  I followed it and it seems to have a some sort of plstic duct pipe going to it, but I have no clue what it's for.
> ...


I HAVE NO IDEA, BUT WHEN YOU FIND OUT LET US KNOW!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 14 2008, 12:55 PM~10411769
> *Can anyone tell me what this is?
> 
> That little vent/screen on the dash.  I followed it and it seems to have a some sort of plstic duct pipe going to it, but I have no clue what it's for.
> ...


do you have Confortron air conditioning??? that is for the automatic temp setting for the Confortron AC system...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 14 2008, 10:27 AM~10410298
> * wanted to buy: og headers for the 350 engine of my 76 !
> *





did you break it trying to get that bolt out? :uh:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Some more pictures from the different SB Show treads.  *


----------



## Jinx64 (Dec 5, 2004)

> I think Jason is right, you have them on backwards. I'm suprised he didn't get in your ass for doing that to a Glasshouse. :biggrin: Not saying Ron doesn't know his shit because he does, but if you didn't drop them so much it would work better for what you are trying to do. 2 inches lower and you can get 12's to go all the way out and have a good pinion angle the whole way. With them dropped that far when you lay it out it will pull the pinion towards the ground as you get lower.
> [/quote
> 
> i have a 72' imp with 12's in the rear.. whats the lenght of the drop mount should i use for it to full lift and for it to lay?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IS ANYONE GOING TO CHICANO PARK ON SATURDAY????


ANYONE KNOW WERE THEY MIGHT SELL NEW DOOR HANDELS????


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

what is the frame called on glasshouses a b f g  also any idea were i should get after market lower rear control arms the mechanic put his jack on mine bent them up


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Apr 15 2008, 10:28 PM~10425115
> *what is the frame called on glasshouses a  b  f  g  also any idea were i should get after market lower rear control arms the mechanic put his jack on mine bent them up
> *


its not just the FRAME.


the entire car is known as a "B" Body.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

heres a lil something something ... havent posted pics n awhile but scarped all the undercoating, rust and dirt off that bitch.... that was fun lol, ya i need new exhaust and yes those are my bright ass orange wheel wells lol










looking at that 72 tomorrow apparently its pretty hurtin.... lots of moss and even more mold :uh:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 15 2008, 02:38 AM~10419511
> *do you have Confortron air conditioning??? that is for the automatic temp setting for the Confortron AC system...
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, that makes sences... This car has a bunch of things on it. I'll post flicks later. I know I saw a rear defroster (at least I think thats what it is) a pop trunk, this passenger side ditty bacg or box, Thanks for the help again.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 15 2008, 01:33 PM~10422568
> *IS ANYONE GOING TO CHICANO PARK ON SATURDAY????
> ANYONE KNOW WERE THEY MIGHT SELL NEW DOOR HANDELS????
> *


Classic Industries


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 15 2008, 04:33 PM~10422568
> *
> 
> ANYONE KNOW WERE THEY MIGHT SELL NEW DOOR HANDELS????
> *


go to your local GM dealer. they still sell them.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 15 2008, 11:59 PM~10427321
> *go to your local GM dealer. they still sell them.
> *


Nothing is better then the factory.

Like myself and friends has talked about who has more money GM or a after market company to do R&D.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

My san berdo pics... It was hot as a mutha fucka out there... so after a hour I got too hot to take any more pics... so there was a couple glasshouses I missed

Just got there 








Roll in


















































My ride


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 16 2008, 02:10 AM~10427389
> *Nothing is better then the factory.
> 
> Like myself and friends has talked about who has more money GM or a after market company to do R&D.
> *


when i worked for an Impala parts business we bought the handles direct from GM...71-76 sill plates are still avail from GM though.

are you talking about R&D, referring to the "reproduction parts" industry???

as far as R&D goes. all the aftermarket "reproduction" parts are made by reverse engineering. the owner of the business i worked for sent several clean rust free Impala's to china. when they are ready to make a part, they remove the original from the car, verify that its original and correct. then they make molds, tooling, dies, etc.

they dont always get it right, thats FOR SURE. some parts are horrible, like 63 grilles, 62 side moulding, 63 cove mouldings and A LOT of other parts fit horribly, but experienced people can make them fit. i used to hear all kinds of crying about parts and people would send shit back ruined, at the same time ive watched Mike Lopez (at BTC) install those same parts flawlessly. its 50% bad part 50% customer should have bought a Honda.



that whole industry is INSANE. lots of lies, lots of back stabbing between manufacturers and wholesalers. 



its always funny when someone asks "does Goodmark sheet metal fit as good as Dynacorn"... :roflmao: :roflmao: 


and i dont need to remind anyone with a Glasshouse how bad the "repop" bumper fillers are from replica plastic. :angry: i bought the rears for my car, all the fronts are perfect. the left rear and the right rear look completely different, BUT they are supposed to be a mirror image of each other. :angry: 


so speaking of R&D BIG RED, sometimes i think they leave out the R and the D should have the word UNDER before it.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 16 2008, 02:06 PM~10427974
> *when i worked for an Impala parts business we bought the handles direct from GM...71-76 sill plates are still avail from GM though.
> 
> are you talking about R&D, referring to the "reproduction parts" industry???
> ...



didnt know that! still strange how some parts just dont seem to fit. we bought
repro skirts for a 63 a while back and the only way to make em fit was to cut 
em and weld an extra piece in because they were too short.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Apr 16 2008, 12:59 AM~10427757
> *My san berdo pics... It was hot as a mutha fucka out there... so after a hour I got too hot to take any more pics... so there was a couple glasshouses I missed
> 
> Just got there
> ...


Nice pics of the glasshouses and thanks for posting the pic of the chrom under on shops laggard, BIGBEN. One Luv and stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 16 2008, 06:06 AM~10427974
> *when i worked for an Impala parts business we bought the handles direct from GM...71-76 sill plates are still avail from GM though.
> 
> are you talking about R&D, referring to the "reproduction parts" industry???
> ...


*If you think about it, We're lucky(The Glasshouse Riders) that there's almost no after market parts for our cars. :biggrin: .*


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Apr 16 2008, 12:16 PM~10430058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

so i have a question for you glasshouse guys.
im not very experienced with the different years of them. 
i saw a 76 that seemed to have the vynil roof cut out around that trim on the rear side windows. any ideas on why this would be. does the trim need to be taken of to replace the window.. and if so does it damage the roof so they figured they would just cut around it? 
or did someone just really screw something up?
i dunno. 
does that question make sense?


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 16 2008, 11:36 AM~10430162
> *:0  :0  :worship:  :worship:
> *


just tryin to be like you homie!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 16 2008, 12:47 PM~10430595
> *so i have a question for you glasshouse guys.
> im not very experienced with the different years of them.
> i saw a 76 that seemed to have the vynil roof cut out around that trim on the rear side windows. any ideas on why this would be. does the trim need to be taken of to replace the window.. and if so does it damage the roof so they figured they would just cut around it?
> ...


sounds like some one just screwed some thing up...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lol. thats what i figured.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Apr 15 2008, 11:28 PM~10427098
> *Classic Industries
> *


I CANT FIND THEM ON THE SITE????


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 16 2008, 03:47 PM~10430595
> *so i have a question for you glasshouse guys.
> im not very experienced with the different years of them.
> i saw a 76 that seemed to have the vynil roof cut out around that trim on the rear side windows. any ideas on why this would be. does the trim need to be taken of to replace the window.. and if so does it damage the roof so they figured they would just cut around it?
> ...


Those rear side windows are glued from the inside and held on with plastic clips.

Since were on the subject of vynle roofs, does anyone know where I can get the landua roof trim. Thats on the sides and over the roof? mine is blue plastic, like the color of my car. but I will take crome inserts also.

ANYONE????? :dunno:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 16 2008, 01:46 PM~10430981
> *I CANT FIND THEM ON THE SITE????
> *


part # for GM = G6855 Left hand outer door handle
part # for GM= G6854 Right hand outer door handle

part # for reproduction= K357 left hand handle

part # for reproduction= K358 right hand handle


Part numbers are per b2007 catalog page# 369


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 15 2008, 07:55 PM~10425347
> *its not just the FRAME.
> the entire car is known as a "B" Body.
> *


thank alot any word on lower control arms


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 15 2008, 12:53 AM~10419456
> *I HAVE NO IDEA,
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Apr 16 2008, 06:40 PM~10433225
> *thank alot any word on lower control arms
> *


 go to page 793 all the way to the bottom and also to DirtySanchez buildup topic 

" a history in the making"


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Apr 16 2008, 11:16 AM~10430058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE !! ANY PICS OF THE WHOLE CAR ??*


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 16 2008, 08:28 AM~10428884
> *Nice pics of the glasshouses and thanks for posting the pic of the chrom under on shops laggard, BIGBEN. One Luv and stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *



No prob hommie it was so chiny I couldnt help myself... looked like it just got chromed and polished... chrome undies is next on my list  Time to start saving


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 16 2008, 08:16 PM~10434351
> *LOOKS NICE !! ANY PICS OF THE WHOLE CAR ??
> *


*sorry homie these are the only other pics i have on my computer*


















_*:0 damn i guess the house is lookn a lil better? what do you fellas think?*_


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Apr 16 2008, 09:13 PM~10434979
> *sorry homie these are the only other pics i have on my computer
> 
> 
> ...


*HELL YEA LOOKING GOOD !! *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

:0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 16 2008, 04:46 PM~10430981
> *I CANT FIND THEM ON THE SITE????
> *


if you need outside door handles, just go to a Chevrolet dealer, thats where they come from.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76+Apr 16 2008, 10:28 PM~10433774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Apr 16 2008, 01:51 PM~10430616
> *just tryin to be like you homie!
> *


 :cheesy: Can't wait until i make that trip to AZ and get a chance to look at that beauty in person :cheesy:  [/b]


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

ttt..........


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys so i went too look at the 72... turns out the guys stupied pretty sure its a 74 but non the less... i offered him a decent price but he claims someone offered him 1200 for it lol, but im gonna try to snag some parts so if anyone needs something let me know might beable too help yall out :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Apr 16 2008, 06:02 PM~10432345
> *part # for GM = G6855 Left hand outer door handle
> part # for GM=  G6854 Right hand outer door handle
> 
> ...



THANKS............. WELL ON ANOTHER NOTE LOOK WHAT I JUST PICKED UP FROM THE HOMIE SAUL FROM STRAYS








 
STILL HAVE THE OG LABES ON'M









GOTTA KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL AND NOW I CAN RUN MY SKIRTS WITH NO PROBLEMS :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Fern, those are gonna look hella FAT on the house


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 17 2008, 06:55 PM~10441697
> *Fern, those are gonna look hella FAT on the house
> *


X2


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

I know this is probably a long shot, but is anybody interested in a stock rear end off a 76, reinforced, power balls, and CHROME!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes+Apr 15 2008, 08:28 PM~10425115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 17 2008, 08:13 PM~10441856
> *X2
> *



FUCK YEA THANKS IAM GOING OL SKOOL ON MINE I STILL NEED TO GET THE 520'S :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

i know its been talked about a million times, and i knew the answer, but the search is off and i need to know,.. i tried to put 13's on yesterday.. and them bitches dont fit, i put spacers but the calipers and to big, should i swithch to caddy fronts or is grinding the answer..HOWD YALL GET THEM 13's to fit. I GOTTA GE TRID OF THEM BALLONS I HAVE ON IT NOW..THANks fellas.. and yes i know its been discussed many many times.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WELL TO EATCH THERE OWN BUT I LIKE 14'S ON THE GLASSHOUSE....... 13'S ARE JUST TO SMALL FOR THE CAR UR GONNA BE SWURVING ALL OVER THE PLACE.... THATS MY POINT OF VIEW


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 18 2008, 03:47 PM~10448234
> *WELL TO EATCH THERE OWN BUT I LIKE 14'S ON THE GLASSHOUSE....... 13'S ARE JUST TO SMALL FOR THE CAR UR GONNA BE SWURVING ALL OVER THE PLACE.... THATS MY POINT OF VIEW
> *


x2

BUT I LIKE HOW THEY BOTH LOOK ON THEM, I HIT THE FREEWAY TOO MUCH FOR 13's


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 18 2008, 03:43 PM~10448201
> *i know its been talked about a million times, and i knew the answer, but the search is off and i need to know,.. i tried to put 13's on yesterday.. and them bitches dont fit, i put spacers but the calipers and to big, should i swithch to caddy fronts or is grinding the answer..HOWD YALL GET THEM 13's to fit. I GOTTA GE TRID OF THEM BALLONS I HAVE ON IT NOW..THANks fellas.. and yes i know its been discussed many many times.
> *


My friend is doing a 78 79 caprice spindel swap.They came off the same car as the rear end he used.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

ok got another question.. this glasshouse in this pic. the t-tops on it would be all custom right? they never made any like that?? just wondering is all i think that would be pretty cool to have


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

OK FELLOW GLASSHOUSERS, CHECK OUT EBAY ITEM #170211475414 FUCKING CLEAN LOOKING CAR


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

> YOu have to shave down your calipers. I myself roll 14's on my glasshouse. Its just such a big car. The look suits 14's. I guess it rides better too. Never 13's so I would not know.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 20 2008, 01:16 AM~10455433
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah thats custom, and if i am right there where "t-top kits" availible for cars,


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

ya they did make t-top kits.... i wish i could kind a place that still sold em


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 19 2008, 05:16 PM~10455433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS FROM CHEECH & CHONG NICE DREAMS RIGHT ??


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 20 2008, 03:05 PM~10460333
> *THIS IS FROM CHEECH & CHONG NICE DREAMS RIGHT ??
> *


yup.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 20 2008, 11:26 AM~10459511
> *ya they did make t-top kits.... i wish i could kind a place that still sold em
> *


X2


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 19 2008, 07:37 PM~10456168
> *OK FELLOW GLASSHOUSERS, CHECK OUT EBAY ITEM #170211475414 FUCKING CLEAN LOOKING CAR
> *


nice looking car from the one pic.. but are they really worth that much?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 20 2008, 11:26 AM~10459511
> *ya they did make t-top kits.... i wish i could kind a place that still sold em
> *


yeah it does look cool. wonder how much work the kits actually were.


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

> *nice looking car from the one pic.. but are they really worth that much?*


Once you have it and can forget money for the time your cruisin', it's more than worth it.

I just picked up a tilt steering column. Out of a '76 4 dr. it was 85$. once painted and installed I will forget the price........I am 6'6" so it will be beautiful.

Think of cuttin my seat mount brackets and backing them up for extra leg room.

There are not many Glasshouses up here. Just got the HONK, only to see a buddy hangin' out his window waving with a stupid big smile, while exiting to the bridge. :biggrin: ........MADE MY DAY BIG TIME.... :biggin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 20 2008, 03:52 PM~10460862
> *nice looking car from the one pic.. but are they really worth that much?
> *


to find one at all is hard,then a decent one is even harder, a/c and all og man thats pretty hard to beat right there if you want the 76 caprice homie


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 20 2008, 02:05 PM~10460333
> *THIS IS FROM CHEECH & CHONG NICE DREAMS RIGHT ??
> *


 :no: CHEECH & CHONG'S NEXT MOVIE


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Apr 20 2008, 03:47 PM~10460532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit.I owned myself.I should read the whole post next time


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 21 2008, 06:01 AM~10463374
> *to find one at all is hard,then a decent one is even harder, a/c and all og man thats pretty hard to beat right there if you want the 76 caprice homie
> *



tru. mine was / is loaded with options and is real perfect. was only lil more then the red one on ebay. but what is priceless about a car like that is that you dont 
need to worry about finding parts.. cause they are still all there


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 18 2008, 02:43 PM~10448201
> *i know its been talked about a million times, and i knew the answer, but the search is off and i need to know,.. i tried to put 13's on yesterday.. and them bitches dont fit, i put spacers but the calipers and to big, should i swithch to caddy fronts or is grinding the answer..HOWD YALL GET THEM 13's to fit. I GOTTA GE TRID OF THEM BALLONS I HAVE ON IT NOW..THANks fellas.. and yes i know its been discussed many many times.
> *


 the place i took the glasshouse they shaved the calipers, But they shaved them alot to make the 13x7s fit. so if i were you ill just shave the calipers.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 19 2008, 05:16 PM~10455433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got some for mine :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 21 2008, 12:40 AM~10464734
> *tru. mine was / is loaded with options and is real perfect. was only lil more then the red one on ebay. but what is priceless about a car like that is that you dont
> need to worry about finding parts.. cause they are still all there
> *


thats the best thing about a car like that,NOT having to go FIND all the parts because even when you do find some gotta be sure their not all torn up and weather beaten etc, to find one like the ebay car is a nice find when it happens


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I WANT ONE.......................... :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 21 2008, 07:58 AM~10465544
> *I WANT ONE.......................... :angry:
> *


im selling a 76 caprice on here right now homie, check it out, 1976 caprice landau


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 18 2008, 03:47 PM~10448234
> *WELL TO EATCH THERE OWN BUT I LIKE 14'S ON THE GLASSHOUSE....... 13'S ARE JUST TO SMALL FOR THE CAR UR GONNA BE SWURVING ALL OVER THE PLACE.... THATS MY POINT OF VIEW
> *


*
Yeah to each His Own, but Lets not give false info either Homie, I'm Riding on 13x7s with a loaded Trunk, 3 Pumps 12 batteries, Amps, Subs and my Ride doesn't swerve, the times I've taken it out it has handle very good, The way the Car Rides doesn't only have to do with the wheels, You don't just slap wheels on and call it a day, you make sure that every bushing and any other suspension component has been changed or replaced if needed, that with the right combination of front and back Coils can give you a good handling Car. Just my 2. *


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Apr 21 2008, 07:17 AM~10465376
> *i got some for mine  :biggrin:
> *



way too rub it in one of reasons i want them so bad is because mine had rust damage in the areas it would go.... you dont have any leds where i cuold find myself some do you? if so drop me a PM :biggrin:


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 18 2008, 02:47 PM~10448234
> *WELL TO EATCH THERE OWN BUT I LIKE 14'S ON THE GLASSHOUSE....... 13'S ARE JUST TO SMALL FOR THE CAR UR GONNA BE SWURVING ALL OVER THE PLACE.... THATS MY POINT OF VIEW
> *


rolling 14's or 13's don't matter,, if you got to lock up the brakes the shit ain't stopping!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 21 2008, 10:22 AM~10466250
> *
> Yeah to each His Own, but Lets not give false info either Homie, I'm Riding on 13x7s with a loaded Trunk, 3 Pumps 12 batteries, Amps, Subs and my Ride doesn't swerve, the times I've taken it out it has handle very good, The way the Car Rides doesn't only have to do with the wheels, You don't just slap wheels on and call it a day, you make sure that every bushing and any other suspension component has been changed or replaced if needed, that with the right combination of front and back Coils can give you a good handling Car. Just my 2.
> *



I second that quote, Smurf. No swaying, no swerving and no Problems, and I'm running 13x7" wheels with 5.20's.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 21 2008, 01:52 PM~10467252
> *I second that quote, Smurf.  No swaying, no swerving and no Problems, and I'm running 13x7" wheels with 5.20's.
> 
> 
> ...


*
Very true Homie, 14s or 13s if for some reason you have to mash on the brakes you better have a plan B and/or enough cushion around the vehicle to make some moves, cause these fuckers ain't stopping :0 *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 17 2008, 10:18 PM~10441889
> *I know this is probably a long shot, but is anybody interested in a stock rear end off a 76, reinforced, power balls, and CHROME!!!!!!
> *


anyone? :dunno:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 21 2008, 04:46 PM~10467639
> *anyone? :dunno:
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

AS FOR THE 13'S 14'S THING YEA IN THE END ITS ALL PERSONAL CHOICE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 17 2008, 10:32 PM~10443209
> *BTW...ANYONE HAVE ANY EXPERENCE IN USING STEERING FROM A 90's IMPALA/CAPRICE ON A GLASSHOUSE? I JUST REALIZED THAT SINCE THE 90's REAR ENDS ARE 3in SHORTER THE FRONT VERY WELL BE JUST THE SAME....AM I GOING TO HAVE PROBLEMS....I HOPE NOT! IT SUCKS I DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO TEST FIT OR MEASURE....PRESSED FOR TIME. THIS WILL BE FOR SURE CONTINUED NEXT WEEK.
> *


anyone?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SOME THINGS U PICKED UP OVER THE WEEKEND

ONE 14 520

















AND THESE OLD SCHOOL "REDS SUPER MINI PUMPS"









ANYONE EVER SEEN THESE BEFORE??? OR HAVE INFO ON THEM???


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 21 2008, 03:44 PM~10468017
> *anyone?
> *


*What all did you get Dirty? 
I say if it's the whole front suspension from a 90s Caprice everything should be alright, but if you're trying to use some of the 90s caprice stuff and some of the 76 caprice stuff, there's where you'll have some problems. The Homie MR.74 was trying to use the spindles out of 90s caprice, but it wouldn't match up to the balljoint on the stock 76 lower Arm, also the spindles wouldn't match up :dunno: *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 21 2008, 06:17 PM~10468266
> *What all did you get Dirty?
> I say if it's the whole front suspension from a 90s Caprice everything should be alright, but if you're trying to use some of the 90s caprice stuff and some of the 76 caprice stuff, there's where you'll have some problems. The Homie MR.74 was trying to use the spindles out of 90s caprice, but it wouldn't match up to the balljoint on the stock 76 lower Arm, also the spindles wouldn't match up :dunno:
> *


is the purpose of the swap for smaller rotors and calipers?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 21 2008, 04:19 PM~10468281
> *is the purpose of the swap for smaller rotors and calipers?
> *


*Yes some one told him that the only thing he needed was the Spindles to do the swap, but it wasn't that simple. 
The whole purpose was to Run 90s Caprice spindles so you could run smaller rotors and calipers, that way you wouldn't have to grind the calipers .*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 21 2008, 06:26 PM~10468333
> *Yes some one told him that the only thing he needed was the Spindles to do the swap, but it wasn't that simple.
> The whole purpose was to Run 90s Caprice spindles so you could run smaller rotors and calipers, that way you wouldn't have to grind the calipers .
> *


ok thats what I thought, but on a house you gotta swap out all the steering with it?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 21 2008, 04:27 PM~10468343
> *ok thats what I thought, but on a house you gotta swap out all the steering with it?
> *


*I know, but you know how some people are, just cause they heard their Grandpas Homies uncles brothers son nephew older sisters friends dad that's a self claimed O.G that has been Lowriding since the 40s did it to his Homies Catalina, it should work on our Glasshouses :uh: . 
The Homie tried it just to see if it would work and it didn't, he did it with spare parts so no biggie.  *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 21 2008, 06:45 PM~10468464
> *I know, but you know how some people are, just cause they heard their Grandpas Homies uncles brothers son nephew older sisters friends dad that's a self claimed O.G that has been Lowriding since the 40s did it to his Homies Catalina, it should work on our Glasshouses :uh: .
> The Homie tried it just to see if it would work and it didn't, he did it with spare parts so no biggie.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so true!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:wave: 












:0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 21 2008, 05:04 PM~10468629
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...



*ooh Shit, Dline back in this bitch hno: What you got cooking there Big Homie.  Glad to see you back in here.*


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 21 2008, 05:10 PM~10468200
> *AND THESE OLD SCHOOL "REDS SUPER MINI PUMPS"
> 
> 
> ...



They look like the "Old School" line they had back in 95 or 96. They were slim line cast iron pumps that came with a "La square" (a delta w/ a candle stick) They are the same as any cast iron pump....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 21 2008, 06:09 PM~10468676
> *
> ooh Shit, Dline back in this bitch hno: What you got cooking there Big Homie.  Glad to see you back in here.
> *



Whats good big homie...... Just trying to clean it up a bit, 4 pump 8 batt & and alittle of this and alittle of that  :biggrin: And your casa looking clean as always!!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 21 2008, 05:14 PM~10468706
> *Whats good big homie...... Just trying to clean it up a bit, 4 pump 8 batt & and alittle of this and alittle of that    :biggrin:  And your casa looking clean as always!!!!
> *


*Your Avatar is making me nervous :biggrin: , Did you finish your Frame? 
Thanks Homie, gotta thank you Big Dogs for all the motivation when i was chilling on the side lines.  *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 21 2008, 06:20 PM~10468756
> *Your Avatar is making me nervous :biggrin: , Did you finish your Frame?
> Thanks Homie, gotta thank you Big Dogs for all the motivation when i was chilling on the side lines.
> *


The frame is a bad subject for me :angry: but thier may be a drop in my future :0 so I may be inspired again soon  I will pm you some pics when I get it


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 18 2008, 03:43 PM~10448201
> *i know its been talked about a million times, and i knew the answer, but the search is off and i need to know,.. i tried to put 13's on yesterday.. and them bitches dont fit, i put spacers but the calipers and to big, should i swithch to caddy fronts or is grinding the answer..HOWD YALL GET THEM 13's to fit. I GOTTA GE TRID OF THEM BALLONS I HAVE ON IT NOW..THANks fellas.. and yes i know its been discussed many many times.
> *



homie, my bro had a '76 bout 13 years ago. he had 13's on it and didn't grind the calipers. i know he had spacers on the front and didn't have any problems with it. here's a pic. he got jacked down the road coming from the hydro shop when we got the car back, he didn't want it anymore. bad memory i guess.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 21 2008, 05:30 PM~10468819
> *The frame is a bad subject for me  :angry:  but thier may be a drop in my future  :0  so I may be inspired again soon    I will pm you some pics when I get it
> *


* :0 :0 , shoot me them pictures when ever you get them Homie.  *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 21 2008, 03:10 PM~10468200
> *
> AND THESE OLD SCHOOL "REDS SUPER MINI PUMPS"
> 
> ...


are they cast iron or are they the side port steel block? those are probably cast iron but if there the steel blocks they were very good back in the day.... i had those in a hopper and that was the top of the line back then. only downfall is that they are outdated now because you can only use fenner stone pumpheads.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From The Chicano Park Tread.  *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 21 2008, 03:45 PM~10468464
> *their Grandpas Homies uncles brothers son nephew older sisters friends dad that's a self claimed O.G that has been Lowriding since the 40s did it to his Homies Catalina</span>, it should work on our Glasshouses :uh: .
> The Homie tried it just to see if it would work and it didn't, he did it with spare parts so no biggie.  *
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 21 2008, 04:17 PM~10468266
> *What all did you get Dirty?
> I say if it's the whole front suspension from a 90s Caprice everything should be alright, but if you're trying to use some of the 90s caprice stuff and some of the 76 caprice stuff, there's where you'll have some problems. The Homie MR.74 was trying to use the spindles out of 90s caprice, but it wouldn't match up to the balljoint on the stock 76 lower Arm, also the spindles wouldn't match up :dunno:
> *


LINK TO WHAT IS AT THE CHROMER RIGHT NOW....AND THE SLEVES TOO!
http://www.hotchkis.net/p-803-1978-1996-ca...ebuild-kit.aspx


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 21 2008, 03:45 PM~10468464
> *I know, but you know how some people are, just cause they heard their Grandpas Homies uncles brothers son nephew older sisters friends dad that's a self claimed O.G that has been Lowriding since the 40s did it to his Homies Catalina, it should work on our Glasshouses :uh: .
> The Homie tried it just to see if it would work and it didn't, he did it with spare parts so no biggie.
> *


CATALINA DAMN THERES A NAME AINT HEARD IN AWHILE :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 21 2008, 10:08 PM~10470006
> *LINK TO WHAT IS AT THE CHROMER RIGHT NOW....AND THE SLEVES TOO!
> http://www.hotchkis.net/p-803-1978-1996-ca...ebuild-kit.aspx
> 
> ...


lookin good Dirty :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 21 2008, 03:42 PM~10468902
> *From The Chicano Park Tread.
> 
> 
> ...



that car has been around for a while


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 21 2008, 04:42 PM~10468902
> *From The Chicano Park Tread.
> 
> 
> ...



still waitin on some interior pics of one of these


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

still on the hunt for a pass side mirror... can anyone help me out?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 21 2008, 10:19 PM~10471603
> *still on the hunt for a pass side mirror... can anyone help me out?
> *


CHROME OR SPORT?


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 21 2008, 09:30 PM~10471721
> *CHROME OR SPORT?
> *


chrome?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 21 2008, 09:30 PM~10471721
> *CHROME OR SPORT?
> *


 and i need some sport ones.


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

Just prepped my new tilt steering column for base clear of the same base as the outside of my car.........
:biggrin:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 22 2008, 12:45 AM~10468464
> *.....just cause they heard their Grandpas Homies uncles brothers son nephew older sisters friends dad that's a self claimed O.G that has been Lowriding since the 40s did it to his Homies Catalina, it should work......
> *



oh man readin that made my day... so true haha :roflmao:


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

when we can figure out what to do about those qaurter wihdow trim, i think somebody some where can hheellp us somewhere, cause it,s a big itemthat a lot of us is missin ,an is willin to pay big cheese for,just my 2 cent ,u players kno it we need help now :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 22 2008, 02:56 AM~10473230
> *oh man readin that made my day... so true haha :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



(Not Counting The Ones They Deleted A While Back)</span> [/b]


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 21 2008, 08:08 PM~10470006
> *LINK TO WHAT IS AT THE CHROMER RIGHT NOW....AND THE SLEVES TOO!
> http://www.hotchkis.net/p-803-1978-1996-ca...ebuild-kit.aspx
> 
> ...


*
Damn Dirty, always doing the most :worship: , Good ass price too :cheesy: . 
The only thing i see that can happen is the tie rod ends not matching with the stock spindle, but i've never tried it so don't take my word for it, i really hope i'm wrong and everything works out for you  :thumbsup:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Apr 22 2008, 08:22 AM~10473854
> *when we can figure out what to do about those qaurter wihdow trim, i think somebody some where can hheellp us somewhere, cause it,s a big itemthat a lot of us is missin ,an is willin to pay big cheese for,just my 2 cent ,u players kno it we need help now :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*
All the ones i've seen are plastic, you just need to find the small clip that hides where both ends meet each other. *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 22 2008, 10:14 AM~10474572
> *
> All the ones i've seen are plastic, you just need to find the small clip that hides where both ends meet each other.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 22 2008, 10:33 AM~10474756
> *:wave:
> *


*Que Onda Loco, saw you mashing in the Caddy down the 105 last week.  *


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

When does ones profile picture show up next to their in this biatch?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

gotsz a question for yall.....whos red drop was that that had all the flake and such? there was a badass pic of it but idk where i saw it.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 21 2008, 05:34 PM~10468842
> *are they cast iron or are they the side port steel block? those are probably cast iron but if there the steel blocks they were very good back in the day.... i had those in a hopper and that was the top of the line back then. only downfall is that they are outdated now because you can only use fenner stone pumpheads.
> *


YEA THATS WHAT HE TOLD ME BOUT THE GEARS I MIGHT JUST NOT USE THEM AS FOR HOW OLD HE TOLD ME THEY WERE FROM LIKE THE 80'S


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

I WANT TO BE APART OF THE FEST!! WHATS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 22 2008, 09:33 AM~10474756
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 22 2008, 09:33 AM~10474756
> *:wave:
> *


ive,got the clips ,but i need all of the window trim :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 22 2008, 09:14 AM~10474572
> *
> All the ones i've seen are plastic, you just need to find the small clip that hides where both ends meet each other.
> *


Plastic used from what like pepboys door trim ? I think I have the clips


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 22 2008, 05:31 PM~10479097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*thats the car to do it with homie! looks good!  *_


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 22 2008, 05:31 PM~10479097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

sweet ride


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Apr 22 2008, 08:09 PM~10479926
> *Plastic used from what like pepboys door trim ? I think I have the clips
> *


*I think the Pepboys door trim is too small/thin. :dunno: 
But, Believe it or not that plastic trim is what a lot of the Big Dogs have on their Cars, sure you can't tell from a few feet away and nobody will ever admit to it, but when it's done properly you will never know the difference.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From another tread :cheesy:  *


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 23 2008, 01:31 AM~10479097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome,

Post more pics of your ride, looks nice.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:32 AM~10484446
> *Welcome,
> 
> Post more pics of your ride, looks nice.
> ...


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:32 AM~10484446
> *Welcome,
> 
> Post more pics of your ride, looks nice.
> ...










can i roll with yall :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

the day of fatmans funeral... 



> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 23 2008, 03:15 PM~10484314
> *From another tread :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

Some serious clean glass houses in here..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Apr 21 2008, 08:08 PM~10470006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 24 2008, 08:22 PM~10496882
> *
> Damn sorry to hear that Homie  , I guess this puts that 80s Caprice front suspension swap myth to rest now.*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 24 2008, 08:22 PM~10496882
> *QUICK UPDATE....
> BAD NEWS THE PARTS WON'T FIT. THE CENTER LINK WAS TOO SHORT AND THE TIE RODS WE'RE TOO SKINNY FOR THE GLASSHOUSE SPINDLES. SO IF YOU KNOW ANYONE WITH A 90's CAPRICE OR IMPALA LET THEM KNOW I GOT SOME BAD ASS HOTCHKIS STEERING KIT CHROMED AND NEVER INSTALLED. I JUST WANT TO GET MY MONEY BACK. AFTER THAT I WILL TEAR THE HOUSE DOWN AND CHROME ALL THE RIGHT SHIT! I'LL GET SOME PICS TOMORROW.
> THEY ALWAYS SAY MEASURE TWICE, CUT ONCE :banghead:
> *


WACK......... :uh:


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

yo yo.....BC style


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

Glasshouse brotherhood


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

Shops Laggard UCE Stockton


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 22 2008, 12:57 PM~10475781
> *gotsz a question for yall.....whos red drop was that that had all the flake and such? there was a badass pic of it but idk where i saw it.
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Apr 16 2008, 11:16 AM~10430058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! THOSE COLORS ARE BADASS..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Poo Broke (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 25 2008, 11:32 PM~10507401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONT GET ME WRONG BUT IT WOULD LOOK BETTER ON SOME 26 INCH RUBBER BANDS SITTIN LO NOT JACKED UP :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Poo Broke_@Apr 26 2008, 09:59 AM~10508138
> *DONT GET ME WRONG BUT IT WOULD LOOK BETTER ON SOME 26 INCH RUBBER BANDS SITTIN LO NOT JACKED UP :biggrin:
> *


you're on the wrong site and definately in the wrong thread for that


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Shops Laggard in rare form from UCE Stockton.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Poo Broke+Apr 26 2008, 06:59 AM~10508138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD VIC! THIS CAR HAS SOO MUCH DETAILS ITS CRAZY..


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 26 2008, 11:32 AM~10509341
> *GO FUCK YOURSELF!
> LOOKING GOOD VIC!  THIS CAR HAS SOO MUCH DETAILS ITS CRAZY..
> *


I LIKE THE WAY YOU THINK BROTHA HOMEBOY HAS THE WRONG IDEA OF WHAT LOOKS JACKED UP


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 26 2008, 01:36 PM~10509352
> *I LIKE THE WAY YOU THINK BROTHA HOMEBOY HAS THE WRONG IDEA OF WHAT LOOKS JACKED UP
> *


HEY U DONT HAVE A GLASSHOUSE GO AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 26 2008, 12:05 PM~10509480
> *HEY U DONT HAVE A GLASSHOUSE GO AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


KICK ROCKS BUTT MUNCHER :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

AMY PICS OF THE GREEN RAG WITH THE TOP UP??


----------



## buick83t (Jan 22, 2008)

*Anyone interested in some super clean 74-76 Glasshouse Interior panels. All Panels are pictured below. I bought these for my 75 but just sold it earlier this week. I bought them on ebay a few years ago for about $1500 for everthing. I have no need for them now so please throw me an offer. Please no stupid offers keep in mind how much i spent on them but you dont always get what you paid for. Will not seperate peices this is for all complete so please don't ask. Also this is all i have as for Glasshouses. Well if interested shot me an email [email protected] or call me at 818-458-8049. Hurry they wont last.*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Poo Broke (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 26 2008, 07:34 AM~10508251
> *you're on the wrong site and definately in the wrong thread for that
> *


 :nono: :nono: I CAN READ :yes: :yes:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 25 2008, 11:29 PM~10507392
> *DAMN!!! THOSE COLORS ARE BADASS..
> *


 :0 _*thanks brotha!*_


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Poo Broke_@Apr 26 2008, 06:59 AM~10508138
> *DONT GET ME WRONG BUT IT WOULD LOOK BETTER ON SOME 26 INCH RUBBER BANDS SITTIN LO NOT JACKED UP :biggrin:
> *




:uh: :uh: YOUR A RETARD


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Apr 26 2008, 06:23 PM~10510476
> *:uh:  :uh: YOUR A RETARD
> *


x26


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 26 2008, 12:32 PM~10509341
> *
> LOOKING GOOD VIC!  THIS CAR HAS SOO MUCH DETAILS ITS CRAZY..
> *


Thanks SANGRE75...


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 22 2008, 09:14 AM~10474572
> *
> All the ones i've seen are plastic, you just need to find the small clip that hides where both ends meet each other.
> *


help help


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

just getting into hydros guys wondering what size and ton springs i should get?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From Another Tread.  *


----------



## Poo Broke (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Apr 26 2008, 05:23 PM~10510476
> *:uh:  :uh: YOUR A RETARD
> *


DONT TALK ABOUT YOUR MOTHER LKE THAT AND FUCK ALL GLASSHOUSE BITCHES REAL MEN DRIVE CADILLACS :yes: :yes:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Poo Broke_@Apr 28 2008, 12:23 PM~10521670
> *DONT TALK ABOUT YOUR MOTHER LKE THAT AND FUCK ALL GLASSHOUSE BITCHES REAL MEN DRIVE CADILLACS :yes:  :yes:
> *


PINK CADILLACS......FUCKING BITCH ASS *****


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Poo Broke_@Apr 28 2008, 12:23 PM~10521670
> *DONT TALK ABOUT YOUR MOTHER LKE THAT AND FUCK ALL GLASSHOUSE BITCHES REAL MEN DRIVE CADILLACS :yes:  :yes:
> *


*

This has got to be the funniest shit i've read in all the time i've been a member of Layitlow, punk ass sheep, get the fuck on you punk ass little bitch..*


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

wats sup all u glasshouse heads! ive been reading alot threw this forum since i jus picked up a 76 glasshouse....but its missing chome pieces and the body piece that goes behind the back window...can yall help by tellin me some good places i can find parts for my car so i can hurry up n send it ta paint??? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Poo Broke_@Apr 26 2008, 06:59 AM~10508138
> *DONT GET ME WRONG BUT IT WOULD LOOK BETTER ON SOME 26 INCH RUBBER BANDS SITTIN LO NOT JACKED UP :biggrin:
> *


NEGATIVE... THAT'S 13 INCHES TOO BIG :uh: :angry:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MY VIDEO FROM SUNDAY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3JJSoj1n9Q


OH ALSO I WAS TALKING TO BOXER AND HE HAS ALOT OF PARTS FOR SALE FLOOR PANS QUATERS ALL KINDS OF SHIT FOR SALE HE ASKED TO POST IT UP FOR HIM


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Apr 28 2008, 11:46 AM~10521886
> *wats sup all u glasshouse heads! ive been reading alot threw this forum since i jus picked up a 76 glasshouse....but its missing chome pieces and the body piece that goes behind the back window...can yall help by tellin me some good places i can find parts for my car so i can hurry up n send it ta paint??? :biggrin:
> *


 are you talking about this piece? its of a 1975 CAPRICE CLASSIC 2 DOOR HARDTOP.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

*



Originally posted by Poo Broke@Apr 28 2008, 11:23 AM~10521670
DONT TALK ABOUT YOUR MOTHER LKE THAT AND FUCK ALL GLASSHOUSE BITCHES REAL MEN DRIVE CADILLACS :yes:  :yes:


Click to expand...

 DONT BE TALKING SHIT BITCH!!!! YEA BITCH ASS MOTHAFUCKAS LIKE YOU DRIVE CADILLACS! BUT REAL GANGSTA'S DRIVE GLASSHOUSE'S! :biggrin:*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Apr 28 2008, 03:32 PM~10524192
> *are you talking about this piece? its of a 1975 CAPRICE CLASSIC 2 DOOR HARDTOP.
> 
> 
> ...


I have an extra one of these too. chromed and still wrapped. if anyone needs one.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

oh man, whats up with all that swearing in here ?!? :thumbsdown: 

post pix instead ! :biggrin: 

on ebay: 










nice ride, dunno about what has been doen to the rear end though :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 28 2008, 04:50 PM~10524340
> *oh man, whats up with all that swearing in here ?!? :thumbsdown:
> 
> post pix instead ! :biggrin:
> ...


Looks like the ears ripped off the diff??

Also the power balls do not look as if they are welded all that well :around:

Looks not bad though.Not my cup of tea I like GlassHouses as close to the ground as possible.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Poo Broke_@Apr 28 2008, 11:23 AM~10521670
> *DONT TALK ABOUT YOUR MOTHER LKE THAT AND FUCK ALL GLASSHOUSE BITCHES REAL MEN DRIVE CADILLACS :yes:  :yes:
> *



CHECK THE SIG RETARD... I GOT A BIGBODY AS WELL :uh:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Poo Broke_@Apr 28 2008, 10:23 AM~10521670
> *DONT TALK ABOUT YOUR MOTHER LKE THAT AND FUCK ALL GLASSHOUSE BITCHES REAL MEN DRIVE CADILLACS :yes:  :yes:
> *


YOU NEED TO STAY IN THE RANDOM PICTURE POST IDIOT!!!


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

CADILLACS? ....... booooo!..

Old man car........


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From Beans Topic.  *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Poo Broke_@Apr 26 2008, 07:59 AM~10508138
> *DONT GET ME WRONG BUT IT WOULD LOOK BETTER ON SOME 26 INCH RUBBER BANDS SITTIN LO NOT JACKED UP :biggrin:
> *


:0 :uh: MAN! I'VE BEEN GONE FOR A MINUTE AND I BEEN MISSIN ALL THIS? IT SEEMS THERE'S A UNDERCOVER DONK RIDER INTRUDING THE {OG} GLASSHOUSE FEST! THIS IS DISTURBING! THIS DONK RIDER IS TRYING TO SPREAD THE THE DONK DISEASE LIKE MOLD ON OLD BREAD! MY BROTHA (POO BROKE) OR (POOP BROKE). IT'S OBVIOUS YOUR THE NEW SCHOOL OF THE (NO STYLE SCHOOL). IF YOU UNDERSTAND THAT THE FIRST OF ALL THIS IS {LAY IT LOW} NOT [RAISE IT HIGH]. THE PROBLEM WITH YOU CATS IS YOUR TRYING TO INTRUDE ON THE ROOTS OF LOWRIDING BY CHANGING THE CULTURE OF LOWRIDER BUILDING WHEN YOUR WAY IS (NOT) LOWRIDER BUILDING ANY WAY SHAPE OR FORM. NOW GRANTED EVERYONE HAS THE RIGHT TO BUILD THEIR RIDES THE WAY THEY WANT TOO. THAT DOES NOT MEAN YOU CAN COME IN A {TRUE} LOWRIDER POST AND SPREAD THE THAT DONK DISEASE AND CONTAMINATE IT WITH THAT CLOWN CAR SUGGESTIONS THAT DOES NOT REPRESENT {TRUE} LOWRIDER CULTURE AND STYLE THAT'S BEEN AROUND SINCE THE EARLY 50's IF NOT LONGER WHEN THE ONLY RIDES THAT WERE RIDEN ON 24's AND BIGGER WERE CHUCK WAGONS AND TRACTORS! AGAIN IF UGLY CLOWN DONKING IS WHAT YOU (NEW) UNGIDED TASTLESS, NO CLASS, UNSTYLING, UNLAYING, UNBODY FLOWING, LAUGHABLE, SELF CLOWNING, EMBARRASSING, REDICULOUS, CLUMBSY HIGH RIDERS, REPRESENT THEN START YOUR OWN OFFICIAL WEBSITE AND YOU GUYS STAY THERE KEEPING YOUR DONK DISEASE SELF CONTAINED AMOUNGST YOURSELVES. :werd: :loco: :nosad: :yessad: :scrutinize: :angry:  :thumbsdown: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :nicoderm: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :nicoderm:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

jrock  :thumbsup: nice!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

jrock x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Apr 29 2008, 03:32 PM~10533409
> *jrock    :thumbsup: nice!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 29 2008, 04:00 PM~10533603
> *jrock x2 :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Apr 29 2008, 04:26 PM~10533785
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 29 2008, 07:26 PM~10535637
> *:nicoderm:
> *


HA HA :roflmao: :dunno: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 29 2008, 12:35 PM~10531315
> *From Beans Topic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MY GLASSHOUSE BROTHAS. SINCE THAT INCOUNTER OF THE LOWRIDER PERPATRAITOR (DONK RIDER) FELT BOLD TO INTRUDE THE LOWRIDER SANCTUARY OF THE {GLASSHOUSE FEST} I FELT IT'S ABOUT TIME THAT THESE DONK RIDERS NEED TO KNOW THAT DISTURBING AND ALTERING TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING IS AND NEVER WILL BE ACCEPTED OR DEFINED AS LOWRIDERS AS(POO BROKE) TRIED TO DO INFATRAITEN THE PRECIOUS {GLASHOUSE FEST} BY INJECTING THOSE DISCUSTING 26 INCH RECOMMENDATION ON AND CHERISHED JUICED GLASSHOUSE! SO NOW I TOOK UPON MYSELF ON BEHALF OF ALL YOU TRADITIONAL {TRUE LOWRIDERS} TO STEP IN THEIR BACK YARD!

SO I STARTED A POST CALLED: [DONK/SLAB HATE FEST] ON THE [POST YOUR RIDE] SECTION. FEEL FREE TO CHECK IT OUT AND YOU GUY'S ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO SPEAK YOUR MINDS THERE! SO FAR WHEN I CHECKED UP ON IT. IT'S LIKE WHEN I SPOKE THE BIBLICAL WORD OF {LOWRIDING} THEY'RE REACTING LIKE ROACHES RUNNIN FROM RAID :biggrin: ! SO AGAIN COME ON DOWN FOR A VISIT AND SEE THEM TRIPPIN! JROCK SAID IT!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Apr 29 2008, 08:31 PM~10535689
> *HA HA  :roflmao:  :dunno:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 29 2008, 10:28 PM~10538099
> *
> *


JROCK your the man! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 29 2008, 11:35 PM~10538148
> *JROCK your the man! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 29 2008, 11:21 PM~10538033
> *MY GLASSHOUSE BROTHAS. SINCE THAT INCOUNTER OF THE LOWRIDER PERPATRAITOR (DONK RIDER) FELT BOLD TO INTRUDE THE LOWRIDER SANCTUARY OF THE {GLASSHOUSE FEST} I FELT IT'S ABOUT TIME THAT THESE DONK RIDERS NEED TO KNOW THAT DISTURBING AND ALTERING TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING IS AND NEVER WILL BE ACCEPTED OR DEFINED AS LOWRIDERS AS(POO BROKE) TRIED TO DO INFATRAITEN THE PRECIOUS {GLASHOUSE FEST} BY INJECTING THOSE DISCUSTING 26 INCH RECOMMENDATION ON AND CHERISHED JUICED GLASSHOUSE! SO NOW I TOOK UPON MYSELF ON BEHALF OF ALL YOU TRADITIONAL {TRUE LOWRIDERS} TO STEP IN THEIR BACK YARD!
> 
> SO I STARTED A POST CALLED: [DONK/SLAB HATE FEST] ON THE [POST YOUR RIDE] SECTION. FEEL FREE TO CHECK IT OUT AND YOU GUY'S ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO SPEAK YOUR MINDS THERE! SO FAR WHEN I CHECKED UP ON IT. IT'S LIKE WHEN I SPOKE THE BIBLICAL WORD OF {LOWRIDING} THEY'RE REACTING LIKE ROACHES RUNNIN FROM RAID :biggrin: ! SO AGAIN COME ON DOWN FOR A VISIT AND SEE THEM TRIPPIN!  JROCK SAID IT!
> *


OH AND YOU GUY'S MORE THAN WELCOME TO POST REAL LOWRIDERS ON THAT POST SO THESE FOOLS KNOW THAT {LAY IT LOW} MEANS {LOW} FOR {LOWRIDERS} :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 29 2008, 11:21 PM~10538033
> *MY GLASSHOUSE BROTHAS. SINCE THAT INCOUNTER OF THE LOWRIDER PERPATRAITOR (DONK RIDER) FELT BOLD TO INTRUDE THE LOWRIDER SANCTUARY OF THE {GLASSHOUSE FEST} I FELT IT'S ABOUT TIME THAT THESE DONK RIDERS NEED TO KNOW THAT DISTURBING AND ALTERING TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING IS AND NEVER WILL BE ACCEPTED OR DEFINED AS LOWRIDERS AS(POO BROKE) TRIED TO DO INFATRAITEN THE PRECIOUS {GLASHOUSE FEST} BY INJECTING THOSE DISCUSTING 26 INCH RECOMMENDATION ON AND CHERISHED JUICED GLASSHOUSE! SO NOW I TOOK UPON MYSELF ON BEHALF OF ALL YOU TRADITIONAL {TRUE LOWRIDERS} TO STEP IN THEIR BACK YARD!
> 
> SO I STARTED A POST CALLED: [DONK/SLAB HATE FEST] ON THE [POST YOUR RIDE] SECTION. FEEL FREE TO CHECK IT OUT AND YOU GUY'S ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO SPEAK YOUR MINDS THERE! SO FAR WHEN I CHECKED UP ON IT. IT'S LIKE WHEN I SPOKE THE BIBLICAL WORD OF {LOWRIDING} THEY'RE REACTING LIKE ROACHES RUNNIN FROM RAID :biggrin: ! SO AGAIN COME ON DOWN FOR A VISIT AND SEE THEM TRIPPIN!  JROCK SAID IT!
> *


* Don't Trip Big JROCk, you know SMURF has your back, can't let you handle it all by your self   *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GOT LUV BACK AT YA SMURF AND TO ALL MY {TRUE LOWRIDING} BROTHAS! 

LOWRIDAZ! UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup: guns: DONK) :wave: :worship: :werd: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 30 2008, 10:48 AM~10541001
> * Don't Trip Big JROCk, you know SMURF has your back, can't let you handle it all by your self
> *


HEY SMURF! I READ YOUR COMMENT ON THE [DONK/SLAB HATE FEST]! YOU PUT IT DOWN STRAIGHT PREACHIN BROTHA! YOU R THA MAN SMURF! GOOD LOOKIN OUT FOR THE REAL LOWRIDAZ! :biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

jrock you spanked the fuck outta that fool


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 29 2008, 07:26 PM~10535637
> *:nicoderm:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 30 2008, 05:15 PM~10544483
> *jrock you spanked the fuck outta that fool
> *


I DO MY BEST BROTHA SILK. I DON'T TRY TO START TROUBLE AGAINST ANYBODY. I JUST SPEAK MY MIND. AND MOST TIME I'M REAL TRUTHFUL. IN THIS CASE I STRONGLY FEEL THAT THE ORIGINALITY OF LOWRIDING IS AT JEOPARDY WHEN IT COMES TO THE PESERVATION OF THE TRADITIONAL ROOTS OF LOWRIDER CUSTOMIZATION BY (ALTERING). FOR EXAMPLE BIG DINOSOUR RIMS WHICH INSTANTLY CHANGES THE DESCRIPTION AND STYLE OF THE LOWRIDER TO SOMETHING ELSE BUT A LOWRIDER. AND I STAND FIRM BEHIND THIS. {LOW & SLOW} PRINCIPLE. NOW AS SOME YOU GUY'S KNOW I GOT SOME ANGRY( :angry: DONK RIDERS). TRYING TO COME AT ME BECAUSE THEY GOT NOTHING TO STAND ON TO JUSTIFY WHY THEY KEEP LEANING ON THE LOWRIDERS BACK MEANING: ATTACHING THEMSELVES TO LOWRIDER SHOWS, LOWRIDER WEBSITES, LOWRIDER MAGAZINES, ETC.

SO MY POINT WAS AND STILL IS CLEAR. WHY DON'T THEY DO THEIR OWN THING WITH THERE OWN WEBSITE, DONK CAR SHOWS, DONK MAGAZINES, ETC. WHICH I TOLD THEM. AND THEY COULDN'T DENY THEY EXIST FOR THEM TO PIONEER THEMSELVES INSTEAD OF TRYING TO (ALTER) THE LOWRIDER WAY WITH THEIR HIGH BIG WHEEL SUGGESTIONS AND PICS OF THERE HIGH BIG WHEEL STYLE THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH LOWRIDING. BOTTOM LINE. [ IF IT AIN'T {LOW}. IT'S GOT TO GO!] :thumbsdown: :scrutinize: :werd: :yessad: :yes: :nicoderm:  uffin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

well said homie


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Apr 30 2008, 09:39 PM~10547103
> *well said homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 30 2008, 10:10 PM~10548201
> *:biggrin:
> *


 x3 homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn them donk foos back again... and i thought i got ride of them once before...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 1 2008, 03:55 AM~10549356
> *damn them donk foos back again... and i thought i got ride of them once before...
> *


THEIR LIKE ROACHES BRO. THEY KEEP COMIN BACK!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 1 2008, 10:13 PM~10557099
> *THEIR LIKE ROACHES BRO. THEY KEEP COMIN BACK!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Not alot going on in here


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 1 2008, 11:21 PM~10312866
> *
> *


DAM!!!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

_*now lets get back to more pictures!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

DOES ANYBODY GOT PICS OF SOME FLAKED OUT GLASSHOUSES? THE MORE FLAKES THE BETTER! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

heres one for sale in az..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 3 2008, 06:24 AM~10565628
> *heres one for sale in az..
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THAT COLOR......


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 3 2008, 11:17 AM~10566735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks exactly like the one im gett,,,,,,,ooops i said too much.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

u stay gettin a glass house homie :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 3 2008, 11:31 AM~10566801
> *looks exactly like the one im gett,,,,,,,ooops i said too much.
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 3 2008, 09:25 AM~10566017
> *I LOVE THAT COLOR......
> *


CLEAN GLASS HOUSE!  ANY FLAKED ONES OUT THERE?!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 3 2008, 06:48 PM~10568824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

My brother is selling his 75 Cap drop w/ 454. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=407859


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

finally someone with love for the IMPALA '76 front end. Not the Caprice swap.........What an amazing picture..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Braaheim_@May 4 2008, 03:14 AM~10570832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND YOU KNOW THIS!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

From the Jeff Staff cruise Saturday...............

Dan's GHouse......


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Braaheim_@May 4 2008, 03:14 AM~10570832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 3 2008, 08:48 PM~10568824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC AND RIDE


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 5 2008, 08:08 PM~10579676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer+May 5 2008, 01:22 PM~10579786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@May 5 2008, 01:18 PM~10579758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GAS IS CHEAP LOL NICE RAG


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@May 5 2008, 12:18 PM~10579758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*get this car some skirts asap homie!*_


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 30 2008, 08:48 AM~10541001
> * Don't Trip Big JROCk, you know SMURF has your back, can't let you handle it all by your self
> *



What's up Smurf? Here's the pics of the rear end swap on 13 :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@May 5 2008, 02:11 PM~10581220
> *What's up Smurf? Here's  the pics of the rear end swap  on 13  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a Caprice or an Impala?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@May 5 2008, 05:20 PM~10581695
> *Is this a Caprice or an Impala?
> *


Looks to be a 76 Impala.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 5 2008, 12:08 PM~10579676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OHH FUCK THATS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD DELEGATION 76!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MAN! [EYE] CAN'T SEE IT. [email protected]! COMPANY COMPUTER! I'LL CHECK IT OUT WHEN I GET BACK TO THE CRIB! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@May 5 2008, 05:22 PM~10582640
> *LOOKING GOOD DELEGATION 76!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh Snap!!.. The chromed grill, is iLL!.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

Balls deep


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@May 5 2008, 03:11 PM~10581220
> *What's up Smurf? Here's  the pics of the rear end swap  on 13  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SWAP DID YOU DO?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse+May 5 2008, 07:18 PM~10582619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  



THANKS


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

hey guys im new to glasshouses (cadillac man :biggrin: ) but i was wondering if you can swap an impala ss rear end with the disc brakes? its 1" wider than a cadi rear end... or if someone knows how wide a stock glasshouse rear end is??? 

thanks for the help.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

yeah you can i did the exact same thing, inspired by the homie dirty 
sanchez. cause the calippers are so big, 13s rev will require a lil
grinding and / or spacers though. but u will be able to run the skirts..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 6 2008, 12:26 AM~10585844
> *hey guys im new to glasshouses (cadillac man :biggrin: ) but i was wondering if you can swap an impala ss rear end with the disc brakes? its 1" wider than a cadi rear end... or if someone knows how wide a stock glasshouse rear end is???
> 
> thanks for the help.
> *


PAY ATTENTION TO MY SIGNITURE.....CLICK THE LINK


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 6 2008, 07:13 AM~10586746
> *PAY ATTENTION TO MY SIGNITURE.....CLICK THE LINK
> *


X8 BILLION.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

anybody know where i can get an original bumper jack for 76 caprice.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 6 2008, 08:48 AM~10587197
> *anybody know where i can get an original bumper jack for 76 caprice.
> *


GOT IT

THE JACK, PLATE, J HOOKS, WING NUT ALL MINT CONDITION NEVER USED!

HIT ME UP....I CAN TAKE SOME PICS AFTER WORK FOR YOU TOO.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@May 5 2008, 04:11 PM~10581220
> *What's up Smurf? Here's  the pics of the rear end swap  on 13  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks Good Big Dog, dispensa i haven't been in here lately :uh: .   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@May 5 2008, 09:50 PM~10584390
> *WHAT SWAP DID YOU DO?
> *


*84 Cadillac.*


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 6 2008, 07:55 AM~10587246
> *GOT IT
> 
> THE JACK, PLATE, J HOOKS, WING NUT ALL MINT CONDITION NEVER USED!
> ...


let me know how much shipped to georgetown tx..thx


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

VIDEO FROM CINCO DE MAYO AT ELYSIAN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr3RQKFgSJs


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks for the help Hooked to Glass, and DIRTYSANCHEZ423... :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

now i feel better.just got my new glasshouse shipped from arizona.paid 3,000.00 for it. it has 50,000 orig miles.runs perfect.
little by little it will get there.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 6 2008, 06:27 PM~10593122
> *now i feel better.just got my new glasshouse shipped from arizona.paid 3,000.00 for it. it has 50,000 orig miles.runs perfect.
> little by little it will get there.
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD I LIKE THAT COLOR !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 6 2008, 07:27 PM~10593122
> *now i feel better.just got my new glasshouse shipped from arizona.paid 3,000.00 for it. it has 50,000 orig miles.runs perfect.
> little by little it will get there.
> 
> ...


1st got remove thos [Ford] wheels off. :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 6 2008, 06:51 PM~10593383
> *1st got remove thos [Ford] wheels off. :biggrin:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


haha yea the hubcaps got to go and then the tint.


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 6 2008, 06:42 PM~10593264
> *LOOKS GOOD I LIKE THAT COLOR !!   :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 6 2008, 08:27 PM~10593122
> *now i feel better.just got my new glasshouse shipped from arizona.paid 3,000.00 for it. it has 50,000 orig miles.runs perfect.
> little by little it will get there.
> 
> ...


Nice ride Spook!!!


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 6 2008, 01:33 PM~10590375
> *VIDEO FROM CINCO DE MAYO AT ELYSIAN
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr3RQKFgSJs
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE VIDEO


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

LOOKIN GOOD SPOOK... CONGRATS ON THE NEW RIDE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

CONGRATS SPOOK, ITS A BEAUTIFUL CAR!! 3K? GREAT DEAL HOMIE, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN YOU GET STARTED ON IT, DAMN NICE RIDE, CONGRATS AGAIN!!


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 6 2008, 09:07 AM~10587800
> *84 Cadillac.
> *


good 1 ill take pics of mine....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 6 2008, 07:27 PM~10593122
> *now i feel better.just got my new glasshouse shipped from arizona.paid 3,000.00 for it. it has 50,000 orig miles.runs perfect.
> little by little it will get there.
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD SPOOK, I GONNA GET WITH YOU ON THE SHIPPING PRICES TOMORROW. BUT FOR NOW HERE ARE THE PICS...*


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Clean ride Spook. Wish mine was in that condition when I bought it.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

where u goin tito? :biggrin:

@ spook: nice find, keep us updated on the low-down :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 6 2008, 02:33 PM~10590375
> *VIDEO FROM CINCO DE MAYO AT ELYSIAN
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr3RQKFgSJs
> *


Nice, good video :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey guys, 

I finally found an rear axle over here, its from a 83 cadillac...
Can someone tell me if it will fit before I flush down 150 euro's.

Thanks!!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 6 2008, 08:27 PM~10593122
> *now i feel better.just got my new glasshouse shipped from arizona.paid 3,000.00 for it. it has 50,000 orig miles.runs perfect.
> little by little it will get there.
> 
> ...


Dam looking good!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 7 2008, 02:48 PM~10601198
> *Hey guys,
> 
> I finally found an rear axle over here, its from a 83 cadillac...
> ...


WHICH CADILLAC?


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 6 2008, 01:33 PM~10590375
> *VIDEO FROM CINCO DE MAYO AT ELYSIAN
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr3RQKFgSJs
> *


 :0 _*damn homie you should compile that footage along with the music and make on badass dvd! NO JOKE!*_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@May 7 2008, 07:07 PM~10603045
> *:0 damn homie you should compile that footage along with the music and make on badass dvd! NO JOKE!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


agreed :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

DAM SPOOK THATS A CLEAN ASS GLASSHOUSE!!! :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA THANKS HOMIES FOR THE PROPS I WAS THINKING BOUT IT BUT I JUST UPLOAD THEM TO YOUTUBE THEN I DELETE THEM FROM MY COMPUTER


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

Glasshouse fest on Page 3............... ?? 









*bump*


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

I finally got my HOUSE out on the streets here in St Louis. These are a few pics from a picnic this past weekend. The Glasshouse was getting a lot of respect.



> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@May 6 2008, 08:41 PM~10593975
> *Hector's clean ass imp....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

^^^WOW^^^ Low4life74 .. nice car










Nice deal on a clean house.. I wish I was starting from where you guys are. I have just had my house for so long. It has mad history, and street cred. She'll come along.

Great car there homie....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

just take them ford hubcaps off da bitch..


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 8 2008, 01:49 AM~10602898
> *WHICH CADILLAC?
> *


1983 cadillac de ville, hearse..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 9 2008, 10:25 AM~10615746
> *1983 cadillac de ville, hearse..
> *


IT WILL WORK


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Some more of Beans Bad Ass Pictures.*


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wave: *hello everyone i'm back at it.....*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 7 2008, 05:35 AM~10596934
> *where u goin tito? :biggrin:
> 
> @ spook: nice find, keep us updated on the low-down :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: taking it home


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 9 2008, 11:34 AM~10616320
> *:wave: hello everyone i'm back at it.....
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 :cheesy: Glad to see you back Phil, stay up Homie.  *


----------



## Metty (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@May 8 2008, 06:25 PM~10611344
> *Glasshouse fest on Page 3............... ??
> 
> 
> ...



Yo, is that my wires? they gotta go to ricky so i can get PAID sucka


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 9 2008, 05:52 PM~10616009
> *IT WILL WORK
> *



thanks, will take pics when done.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 9 2008, 06:34 PM~10616320
> *:wave: hello everyone i'm back at it.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
good to see you are back on your way up.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 9 2008, 10:55 AM~10616475
> * :0  :0  :cheesy: Glad to see you back Phil, stay up Homie.
> *



 *thanks bro...the 74' is resting comfortably on stocks with a couple car covers over it...so i'm working my hardest to get the 76' together*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 9 2008, 11:24 AM~10616743
> *:thumbsup:
> good to see you are back on your way up.
> *



 *you know it bro...a wrecked house slowed me down...but didn't stop me....had time to reflect....now its time to get back on track*


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 9 2008, 12:18 PM~10617115
> * you know it bro...a wrecked house slowed me down...but didn't stop me....had time to reflect....now its time to get back on track
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 9 2008, 11:24 AM~10616743
> *:thumbsup:
> good to see you are back on your way up.
> *


phil will have his ride up there real quick,, :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 9 2008, 12:18 PM~10617115
> * you know it bro...a wrecked house slowed me down...but didn't stop me....had time to reflect....now its time to get back on track
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

:0 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

Looking for a 50/50 split bench for a GLASSHOUSE........

Anyone?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 9 2008, 11:34 AM~10616320
> *:wave: hello everyone i'm back at it.....
> 
> 
> ...


*WELCOME BACK BROTHER!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

FUCKING SERVER!


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 9 2008, 10:14 PM~10621308
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Hey what topic did bean post that in?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

ok guys I have a question for all those that did the rear end swap. I tried using both a 95 caprice and a 85 fleetwood axle and neither one of them worked. ends up on both of them the lower trailing arm mounts are 43 inches apart and the stock is 44. did you guys have to do something to make the arms fit or am I doing something wrong? I thought either one of these were supposed to be a direct swap


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T_vojqVae8


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@May 10 2008, 07:33 PM~10625543
> *ok guys I have a question for all those that did the rear end swap. I tried using both a 95 caprice and a 85 fleetwood axle and neither one of them worked. ends up on both of them the lower trailing arm mounts are 43 inches apart and the stock is 44. did you guys have to do something to make the arms fit or am I doing something wrong? I thought either one of these were supposed to be a direct swap
> *



It's a direct swap but the driveline must be shortened.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 11 2008, 12:50 AM~10626241
> *It's a direct swap but the driveline must be shortened.
> 
> 
> ...


I know about the driveline. my problem is, I tried for probably 2 hours and couldn't even get 1 lower trailing arm in with nothing else attatched to the rear end. It was getting late and I had to get something on so I could put the car back in the garage so I put the stock one back on and it wend back on in 30-45 minutes


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@May 11 2008, 12:46 PM~10628921
> *I know about the driveline. my problem is, I tried for probably 2 hours and couldn't even get 1 lower trailing arm in with nothing else attatched to the rear end. It was getting late and I had to get something on so I could put the car back in the garage so I put the stock one back on and it wend back on in 30-45 minutes
> *




only thing i could think of is did you leave the stock rear end sway bar on the trailing arms?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@May 11 2008, 08:53 PM~10630711
> *only thing i could think of is did you leave the stock rear end sway bar on the trailing arms?
> *


no. I even tried loosening the upper bolts on the lower trailing arms to try to get more play out of them and it still didn't work.


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 9 2008, 03:18 PM~10617115
> * you know it bro...a wrecked house slowed me down...but didn't stop me....had time to reflect....now its time to get back on track
> *


Sorry to had heard about what happend, but glad to here that everyone is alright and that your back on your feet.
good luck bro.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 10 2008, 02:47 PM~10624112
> *WELCOME BACK BROTHER!
> *





:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life+May 10 2008, 08:33 PM~10625543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*It is a direct fit, but what all of US that have done it seem to forget to mention is that "It is a you have to force them in fit, they are not going to go in like the stock one because the mounting points for the Upper and lower trailing arms are shorter too". 

Here's a drawing see if it can explain some things :dunno: *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 12 2008, 10:59 AM~10634972
> *
> It is a direct fit, but what all of US that have done it seem to forget to mention is that "It is a you have to force them in fit, they are not going to go in like the stock one because the mounting points for the Upper and lower trailing arms are shorter too".
> 
> ...


SO SMURF IS EASIER AND MORE COST EFFECTIVE TO GET THE STOCK REAR END NARROWED AND HOW MUCH DID IT COST YOU TO GET YOURS SHORTENED? OH DOES YOUR SWAY BAR STILL MOUNT BACK ON YOUR REAR END OR DOES IT HAVE TO BE ELIMINATED? :0


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Check what i found on craigslist. :0 
Craiglist ad, Parting out a 1976 Impala and Caprice.

In case someone still missing something.


Ive mailed him my list too. :biggrin: 

Interior
-Clothing hooks,
-The plastic panel that goes under the dash, part under the steering colum
-The original radio
-Seatbelt mount, the part on the floor; i miss the cap that goes on it for the left side
-The Claxon unit within the steering wheel
-Handbrake release switch
-Hood release switch
-Door sils, (don't know if its the correct name of the part, its the chrome trim with the fisher logo on it)

Body
-Wheelwell trim, all four
-Headlight trim
-The chrome trim that goes above the grill

Engine Compartment
-Heater unit that goes on the outside against the firewall
-The lid of windshieldwiper resevoir

Trunk
-The original jack


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 12 2008, 11:50 AM~10635335
> *SO SMURF IS IT EASIER AND MORE COST EFFECTIVE TO GET THE STOCK REAR END NARROWED AND HOW MUCH DID IT COST YOU TO GET YOURS SHORTENED? OH DOES YOUR SWAY BAR STILL MOUNT BACK ON YOUR REAR END OR DOES IT HAVE TO BE ELIMINATED? :0
> *


*
No, It would be the ideal thing to do but You can pick up a Caddy,Caprice, ETC. rear end for about 150 plus(well that's us down here in the west coast) at a local Junk yard, add to that getting your stock drive shaft shortened and you're looking at about 450 Tops, and that's with New Brake Shoes, Lines, drums this is all for a stock one. 
Now if you're Lifted add to that Power Balls or Coil Under Cups plus re-enforcing (If any) Now You're around 550 plus depending on what you're doing to it. 

Now to do your stock rear end you're looking at around 800 just to have it shortened 3 inches(2 1/2 in my case) New custom axles have to be made for the new size. Add to that all the other stuff i mentioned before (except the drive shaft) Plus all new bushings and we're on the 1,300 - 1,500 territory and that's not including chrome. :0 

And no the sway bar stays if you feel like keeping it*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 12 2008, 12:02 PM~10635473
> *Check what i found on craigslist. :0
> Craiglist ad, Parting out a 1976 Impala and Caprice.
> 
> ...



*I was giving away a lot of this stuff before and nobody wanted it  I just recently tossed the whole heater assembly in the trash, was taking too much space in my Shed  *


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Ah, too bad.
 Hopefully the mail i sended to the guy from the ad will have results.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 12 2008, 11:11 AM~10635575
> *
> I was giving away a lot of this stuff before and nobody wanted it  I just recently tossed the whole heater assembly in the trash, was taking too much space in my Shed
> *


 :0 

*if anyone has an leads to a non-a/c heater box for the firewall....i'm in search of one*


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 12 2008, 09:13 PM~10636521
> *:0
> 
> if anyone has an leads to a non-a/c heater box for the firewall....i'm in search of one
> ...



x2
would be pretty nice to have a a little one so i can shave the firewall a bit more.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 12 2008, 03:10 PM~10636920
> *x2
> would be pretty nice to have a a little one so i can shave the firewall a bit more.
> *


I JUST HAVE TO SAY IT EVERYTIME I LOOK AT YOUR AVITAR I THINK ABOUT THE BRAZILIAN FLAG.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 12 2008, 08:11 AM~10634156
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


good to see you back on your feet dog :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 12 2008, 10:30 PM~10641516
> *good to see you back on your feet dog :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro... unfortunately my new daily will be a suv for the time being...but the 76' will get full daily status when its ready.... :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 12 2008, 12:59 PM~10634972
> *
> It is a direct fit, but what all of US that have done it seem to forget to mention is that "It is a you have to force them in fit, they are not going to go in like the stock one because the mounting points for the Upper and lower trailing arms are shorter too".
> 
> ...


thanx again Smurf, that's the answer I was looking for. I was confused because everybody kept saying "it's a direct fit" which to me means it should bolt up just as easy as the stock one. now I know I just have to "pursuede" it a little more than I did last weekend :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

would it make it easier to alter the trailing arms? :dunno:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life+May 13 2008, 04:46 PM~10646802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Well I just joined the glasshouse club, will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 13 2008, 05:43 PM~10647839
> *WHEN I DID MINE, I DIDN'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS BUT I LEFT THE GLASSHOUSE ARMS ON THE CAR AND DID IT LIKE THAT........DAMN I JUST REALIZED THAT WAS TWO YEARS AGO THIS MONTH :0
> *


damn homie, its ben that long already...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 13 2008, 08:43 PM~10647839
> *WHEN I DID MINE, I DIDN'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS BUT I LEFT THE GLASSHOUSE ARMS ON THE CAR AND DID IT LIKE THAT........DAMN I JUST REALIZED THAT WAS TWO YEARS AGO THIS MONTH :0
> *


yea I left the arms attached to the house too. did you have to struggle too like Smurf said?.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+May 13 2008, 10:57 PM~10650532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO, I DIDN'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS. BUT THEN AGAIN I HAD A LIFT AND A BUDDY TO HELP OUT.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 14 2008, 03:16 AM~10651368
> *
> NO, I DIDN'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS. BUT THEN AGAIN I HAD A LIFT AND A BUDDY TO HELP OUT.
> *


yea Im doing it on the ground but I had no problems getting the stock one back on. A club member gave me an idea of using a ratchet strap on the trailing arms to try to bring them closer together to compensate for the inch difference. I might try this


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 13 2008, 09:57 PM~10650532
> *Well I just joined the glasshouse club, will post pics tomorrow.
> *


welcome... lets see them pics.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

................


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@May 13 2008, 04:46 PM~10646802
> *would it make it easier to alter the trailing arms? :dunno:
> *



*I never said i struggled Homie, i just said it needs to be forced in and to tell you the truth it only took me about 15-20 minutes to put the stock one back on and by my self on the floor, i've helped a couple of the Glasshouse homies do the swaps and it never takes more than 35-40 minutes to force that bitch in and that's taking one off and pulling it out of the way and bringing the other one in and putting it on :dunno: .*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 14 2008, 10:39 AM~10653078
> *ttt
> *


EDITED :0 


REAL QUICK IT DID TAKE LONGER IT SEEMED TO REPLACE THE PROPORTIONING VALVE THEN IT DID THE REAR END. BUT THEN AGAIN. I TOOK MY SWEET ASS TIME ON THE VALVE BECAUSE I DIDN'T WANT TO FUCK UP THE BRAKE LINES.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 13 2008, 06:43 PM~10647839
> *WHEN I DID MINE, I DIDN'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS BUT I LEFT THE GLASSHOUSE ARMS ON THE CAR AND DID IT LIKE THAT........DAMN I JUST REALIZED THAT WAS TWO YEARS AGO THIS MONTH :0
> *


*Damn Big Dirty, seems like just yesterday :cheesy: :worship: *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 14 2008, 10:43 AM~10653102
> *EDITED :0
> REAL QUICK IT DID TAKE LONGER IT SEEMED TO REPLACE THE PROPORTIONING VALVE THEN IT DID THE REAR END. BUT THEN AGAIN. I TOOK MY SWEET ASS TIME ON THE VALVE BECAUSE I DIDN'T WANT TO FUCK UP THE BRAKE LINES.
> *


*
Didn't want to steer the Pot, but couldn't let it go either, i don't mind getting quoted but i do mind when my words get re arranged.*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 14 2008, 12:39 PM~10653078
> *
> Didn't want to steer the Pot, but couldn't let it go either, i don't mind getting quoted but i do mind when my words get re arranged.
> *


sorry homie, when I said struggle I just meant it didn't just slide right in. I dont know if I was doing something wrong then cuz I tried for almost 2 hours and couldn't get 1 lower attached with nothing else connected to the rear. well Like I said I'm probably gonna give it another go this weekend and see what happens


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 14 2008, 10:45 AM~10653123
> *
> Didn't want to steer the Pot, but couldn't let it go either, i don't mind getting quoted but i do mind when my words get re arranged.
> *


PREACH!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@May 14 2008, 11:55 AM~10653673
> *sorry homie, when I said struggle I just meant it didn't just slide right in. I dont know if I was doing something wrong then cuz I tried for almost 2 hours and couldn't get 1 lower attached with nothing else connected to the rear. well Like I said I'm probably gonna give it another go this weekend and see what happens
> *


*
No Biggie Homie, I don't speak for anybody else, just for the things I've done my self or helped others do with my own two hands. 

I've done the Caddy swap a couple of times, on My Ride and a few on some of the Homies Rides, I've also helped one of the Glasshouse Fest Homies do the swap using a 70s Monte Carlos rear end and that too worked great and quick.

I've done them with the arms on the frame and with the arms off the Frame and to me the easier way to do it is with the arms off the frame, take your lower arms off and attach them to the caddy rear end on the floor then go back and jack the rear end up and on to the Frame, here's another thing that's going to shock you, if you can't get the rear end in there wait until you get it in there and try to put back the bolts, they will not fit as the stock Glasshouse Bolts are slightly bigger, but that shouldn't be a big problem once you're on that step.*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 14 2008, 02:31 PM~10653952
> *
> No Biggie Homie, I don't speak for anybody else, just for the things I've done my self or helped others do with my own two hands.
> 
> ...


yea I wasn't trying to misquote you at all, not my intentions. you've been nothing but helpful to me since I got my house, nothing but helpful information and that's why I take your suggestions to heart. you and a couple others in here. I might try the idea of the ratchet strap at first and if that doesn't work I will definitely try taking the lowers off the car and attaching them to the rear first. thanx again for all your help Smurf :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@May 14 2008, 12:37 PM~10654016
> *yea I wasn't trying to misquote you at all, not my intentions. you've been nothing but helpful to me since I got my house, nothing but helpful information and that's why I take your suggestions to heart. you and a couple others in here. I might try the idea of the ratchet strap at first and if that doesn't work I will definitely try taking the lowers off the car and attaching them to the rear first. thanx again for all your help Smurf :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*No problem, the ratchet idea sounds good, make sure to check the lower arms bolts that go through the caddy rear end just in case you have to drill the hole out bigger, it's easier to do it on the floor than once it's under the car.*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 14 2008, 02:41 PM~10654048
> *
> No problem, the ratchet idea sounds good, make sure to check the lower arms bolts that go through the caddy rear end just in case you have to drill the hole out bigger, it's easier to do it on the floor than once it's under the car.
> *


I will definitely check that before hand :thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

hey smurf where can i get some of those et lug nuts..ive emailed a few places but they dont email back,,(bastards)..haha
a shop number would be nice. thx


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ANYONE ELSE GOING BESIDES ME????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 14 2008, 03:55 PM~10655369
> *hey smurf where can i get some of those et lug nuts..ive emailed a few places but they dont email back,,(bastards)..haha
> a shop number would be nice.  thx
> *



*I always get them locally, I'll be too busy this weekend but i can check for you in about a week or so, they're local tire shops so i don't really think they do any shipping orders. Last time i got some for one of the Glasshouse Fest Homies i had a real hard time finding a shop that carried them :uh: i'll check a few shops and see if they still carry them  .*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 14 2008, 05:26 PM~10656525
> *
> I always get them locally, I'll be too busy this weekend but i can check for you in about a week or so, they're local tire shops so i don't really think they do any shipping orders. Last time i got some for one of the Glasshouse Fest Homies i had a real hard time finding a shop that carried them :uh: i'll check a few shops and see if they still carry them  .
> *


thank again for hooking me up with those smurf  "looks like i'll be keeping the 74 afterall dogg :biggrin: 

there up for grabs if you need them spook, im not using them since i sold my wheels and i wont need them since i wont be rolling knockoff's :0


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 14 2008, 06:50 PM~10657125
> *thank again for hooking me up with those smurf  "looks like i'll be keeping the 74 afterall dogg :biggrin:
> 
> there up for grabs if you need them spook, im not using them since i sold my wheels and i wont need them since i wont be rolling knockoff's :0
> *


cool let me know how much..do you have paypal?


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 13 2008, 09:57 PM~10650532
> *Well I just joined the glasshouse club, will post pics tomorrow.
> *



Welcome... but your time is almost up, you dont wana be banned from GLASSHOUSE fest on your fist day do you?




















just playin...Now post up


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Glasshouse brothers,

Can anyone tell me
1. If this axle will fit under a 74 Impala (with or without modifications)
2. Does any one have pictures of it already done on a glasshouse? 

Thanks in advance for any assistance.









[/quote]


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 13 2008, 09:57 PM~10650532
> *Well I just joined the glasshouse club, will post pics tomorrow.
> *



please dont say its the one in your profile 











:uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@May 14 2008, 10:02 PM~10658193
> *Glasshouse brothers,
> 
> Can anyone tell me
> ...


NO THAT REAR WILL NOT FIT THE WAY THAT IT IS, IT USES A PANHARD ROD. OURS USES A 4 LINK REAR END.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@May 14 2008, 10:08 PM~10658243
> *please dont say its the one in your profile
> 
> 
> ...


lol no.
Here it is all og original paint even, runs like a champ. No rust. :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

DAMM thats nice bro!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd205/s...a/ykes74impala/


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 14 2008, 07:50 PM~10657125
> *thank again for hooking me up with those smurf  "looks like i'll be keeping the 74 afterall dogg :biggrin:
> 
> there up for grabs if you need them spook, im not using them since i sold my wheels and i wont need them since i wont be rolling knockoff's :0
> *


*You're welcome Homie, glad to hear you're keeping the Glass, see you on Sunday for some Cold Pistos :cheesy: .  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 14 2008, 11:32 PM~10659217
> *lol no.
> Here it is all og original paint even, runs like a champ. No rust. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


daaaaamn nice glasshouse congrats!!, where did you find it? power everything too, much props homie, congrats again!!


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 14 2008, 11:32 PM~10659217
> *lol no.
> Here it is all og original paint even, runs like a champ. No rust. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Looks like a keeper :thumbsup: whats your plans for it?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

what up GLASSHOUSE FAM :biggrin: i was at looking dayton wire catalog and found that they make a bolt on dayton in 70 spokes and yes they come in rev 
http://www.daytonwirewheel.com/wheels/dire...cross_lace.html








that should solve your rearend problem if you like the old school look. 

what up smurf car looking good as all ways this is billy 76 glasshouse


----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

> Glasshouse brothers,
> 
> Can anyone tell me
> 1. If this axle will fit under a 74 Impala (with or without modifications)
> ...


[/quote]


thats a impala rearend for a 62-64 i baleave


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 12 2008, 04:13 PM~10636521
> *:0
> 
> if anyone has an leads to a non-a/c heater box for the firewall....i'm in search of one
> ...


a lot of those non-AC cars were sold in Canada, not sure if that helps or not.



i might have a part number for that box, i'll look and see.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

wuz up . I NEED SOME INFO . ON MY FRONT . THE WHEELS HIT ON TH CALIPERS. I GRINDED , USE SPACERS, NEED INFO ON WHAT TO DO NEXT . THANKS  :dunno:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 15 2008, 09:21 AM~10661315
> *You're welcome Homie, glad to hear you're keeping the Glass, see you on Sunday for some Cold Pistos :cheesy: .
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 15 2008, 12:32 AM~10659217
> *Here it is all og original paint even, runs like a champ. No rust. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *NICE FIND 509!!!!*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 15 2008, 07:12 PM~10665725
> *:biggrin: NICE FIND 509!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 15 2008, 07:15 PM~10665740
> *x2
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 15 2008, 07:16 PM~10665765
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


speaking of nice finds, hows your new ride spook??


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 15 2008, 07:42 PM~10665980
> *speaking of nice finds, hows your new ride spook??
> *


its going good..doing the regular stuff to it right now..tuneup/oil change/trans filter etc..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 15 2008, 08:12 PM~10665725
> *:biggrin: NICE FIND 509!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks bro, found it in the mountains of idaho. Got it from a 75-80 year old man he was the second owner. Its nice everything works except the pass side lock actuator is froze up. Gave it a wash and put the og paint matched hub caps on will take some fresh pics tomorow.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: the GLASSHOUSE FEST LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *SMURF, Mr.74,* *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*, *DELEGATION 76*
:0 :0 :0


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 15 2008, 09:57 PM~10667163
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SMURF, Mr.74, *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*, DELEGATION 76
> :0  :0  :0
> *


sup dogg :wave:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte_@May 15 2008, 06:06 PM~10664674
> *what up GLASSHOUSE FAM  :biggrin: i was at looking dayton wire catalog and found that they make a bolt on dayton in 70 spokes and yes they come in rev
> http://www.daytonwirewheel.com/wheels/dire...cross_lace.html
> 
> ...


*What's cracken Billy, hit me up on my Phone Big Dog, trying to see what you doing this Sunday  .*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 15 2008, 08:19 PM~10666252
> *its going good..doing the regular stuff to it right now..tuneup/oil change/trans filter etc..
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 15 2008, 10:58 PM~10667177
> *sup dogg :wave:
> *


*Q-vo locochon, how's that school life treating you :biggrin: keep on taking care of bussiness Homie, make a mothafucka proud  .*


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@May 15 2008, 06:37 PM~10665378
> *wuz up . I NEED SOME INFO . ON MY FRONT . THE WHEELS HIT ON TH CALIPERS. I GRINDED , USE SPACERS, NEED INFO ON WHAT TO DO NEXT . THANKS   :dunno:
> *


Grind some more on the calipers, double check everything. I am rolling 13s(with SKINNY whitewalls) all the way around on mine, with disc brakes in the rear also, and all I did was grind and use spacers. There is a pic somewhere around here of the rear tires and wheels. What's going on with the rest of the Glasshouse family? Que honda Smurf and the rest of the plebes from SoCal, Dirty Sanchez was going on in Tejas? I just finished the driver's side bodywork from front to back, will try to post pics of it tomorrow. Also picked up a new project, it is an Impala but a little bit older and less classy than my Glasshouse, will get some picks of the bastard soon. The new Glasshouse from Washington, that shit is tight. Glad that there is still people that appreciate real Old School lowriders from the heyday of street Lowriders.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 15 2008, 10:02 PM~10667206
> *Q-vo locochon, how's that school life treating you :biggrin: keep on taking care of bussiness Homie, make a mothafucka proud  .
> *


its going good dogg gracias....*GRACIAS* for the motivation


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I just went through topdoggs topic and found this pic with the red / patterned 
hollywood-topped glass in the back. anyone ever see this ride done?










looks real nice IMO.


oh and...good morning everybody from overseas! :wave:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@May 15 2008, 11:25 PM~10667389
> *Grind some more on the calipers, double check everything. I am rolling 13s(with SKINNY whitewalls) all the way around on mine, with disc brakes in the rear also, and all I did was grind and use spacers. There is a pic somewhere around here of the rear tires and wheels.  What's going on with the rest of the Glasshouse family? Que honda Smurf and the rest of the plebes from SoCal, Dirty Sanchez was going on in Tejas? I just finished the driver's side bodywork from front to back, will try to post pics of it tomorrow. Also picked up a new project, it is an Impala but a little bit older and less classy than my Glasshouse, will get some picks of the bastard soon.  The new Glasshouse from Washington, that shit is tight. Glad that there is still people that appreciate real Old School lowriders from the heyday of street Lowriders.
> *



*I remember seen that posted inhere a long time ago, there's more pictures of it somewhere in the Fest.*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte_@May 15 2008, 06:06 PM~10664674
> *what up GLASSHOUSE FAM  :biggrin: i was at looking dayton wire catalog and found that they make a bolt on dayton in 70 spokes and yes they come in rev
> http://www.daytonwirewheel.com/wheels/dire...cross_lace.html
> 
> ...


OH SHIT IVE NEVER SEEN THEM.... U STILL WANT SOME OLD SCHOOLS I TOLD YOU I CAN FIND SOME FOR YOU SOME DUDE WAS SELLING SOME TRU CLASSICS LIKE THE ONES I GOT ON THE WHEELS AND TIRES TOPIC.... IF U GET SOME THEN YOU'D BE ROLLING OL SOOL


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 12 2008, 12:05 PM~10635498
> *
> No, It would be the ideal thing to do but You can pick up a Caddy,Caprice, ETC. rear end for about 150 plus(well that's us down here in the west coast) at a local Junk yard, add to that getting your stock drive shaft shortened and you're looking at about 450 Tops, and that's with New Brake Shoes, Lines, drums this is all for a stock one.
> Now if you're Lifted add to that Power Balls or Coil Under Cups plus re-enforcing (If any) Now You're around 550 plus depending on what you're doing to it.
> ...


THANKS FOR THE REPLY SMURF AND GOOD LOOKIN OUT! :thumbsup: BY THE WAY SMURF I KNOW YOU DON'T ATTEND CAR SHOWS BUT DO DO HIT PICNICS SOMETIMES IF SO YOU THINK YOU CAN HIT UP ON THE {TRAFFIC CAR CLUB PICNIC} AT BONELLI PARK {AKA PUDINGSTONE} IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS ON MAY 25th? IT'S OFF THE HOOK RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE LAKE! AND THEY'LL BE SERVING FREE FOOD AND DRINKS. STARTS AT 11 BUT THE RIDES SHOW UP EARLY TOGET A SPOT. LET ME KNOW GO SO GET ME AN EXCUSE TO CHECK OUT RIDE IN PERSON! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :wave: :thumbsup: :0  :cheesy: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@May 15 2008, 10:25 PM~10667389
> *Grind some more on the calipers, double check everything. I am rolling 13s(with SKINNY whitewalls) all the way around on mine, with disc brakes in the rear also, and all I did was grind and use spacers. There is a pic somewhere around here of the rear tires and wheels.  What's going on with the rest of the Glasshouse family? Que honda Smurf and the rest of the plebes from SoCal, Dirty Sanchez was going on in Tejas? I just finished the driver's side bodywork from front to back, will try to post pics of it tomorrow. Also picked up a new project, it is an Impala but a little bit older and less classy than my Glasshouse, will get some picks of the bastard soon.  The new Glasshouse from Washington, that shit is tight. Glad that there is still people that appreciate real Old School lowriders from the heyday of street Lowriders.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 16 2008, 12:15 PM~10670894
> *THANKS FOR THE REPLY SMURF AND GOOD LOOKIN OUT! :thumbsup: BY THE WAY SMURF I KNOW YOU DON'T ATTEND CAR SHOWS BUT DO DO HIT PICNICS SOMETIMES IF SO YOU THINK YOU CAN HIT UP ON  THE {TRAFFIC CAR CLUB PICNIC} AT BONELLI PARK {AKA PUDINGSTONE} IN POMONA/SAN DIMAS ON MAY 25th? IT'S OFF THE HOOK RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE LAKE! AND THEY'LL BE SERVING FREE FOOD AND DRINKS. STARTS AT 11 BUT THE RIDES SHOW UP EARLY TOGET A SPOT. LET ME KNOW GO SO GET ME AN EXCUSE TO CHECK OUT RIDE IN PERSON! :thumbsup:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :0    :cheesy:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


*No problem Homie, My Ride will be at a Shop that weekend getting my Engine looked over  , finally :cheesy: *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@May 15 2008, 11:25 PM~10667389
> *Grind some more on the calipers, double check everything. I am rolling 13s(with SKINNY whitewalls) all the way around on mine, with disc brakes in the rear also, and all I did was grind and use spacers. There is a pic somewhere around here of the rear tires and wheels.  What's going on with the rest of the Glasshouse family? Que honda Smurf and the rest of the plebes from SoCal, Dirty Sanchez was going on in Tejas? I just finished the driver's side bodywork from front to back, will try to post pics of it tomorrow. Also picked up a new project, it is an Impala but a little bit older and less classy than my Glasshouse, will get some picks of the bastard soon.  The new Glasshouse from Washington, that shit is tight. Glad that there is still people that appreciate real Old School lowriders from the heyday of street Lowriders.
> *


NOT MUCH GETTING A CHANCE TO ENJOY THE RIDE FOR A LITTLE WHILE BEFORE THE NEXT PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 17 2008, 01:27 PM~10677405
> *NOT MUCH GETTING A CHANCE TO ENJOY THE RIDE FOR A LITTLE WHILE BEFORE THE NEXT PROJECT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Here it is cleaned up with the og hubcaps, going to get the caddy rearend this week and the front spindals so I can get some 13s on it. Also getting the exhaust done and a nice little system.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 18 2008, 06:28 PM~10682478
> *Here it is cleaned up with the og hubcaps, going to get the caddy rearend this week and the front spindals so I can get some 13s on it. Also getting the exhaust done and a nice little system.
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice 76 509,real clean, cant wait to see it when you get it done, daaamn!! :thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> Here it is cleaned up with the og hubcaps, going to get the caddy rearend this week and the front spindals so I can get some 13s on it. Also getting the exhaust done and a nice little system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 18 2008, 06:28 PM~10682478
> *Here it is cleaned up with the og hubcaps, going to get the caddy rearend this week and the front spindals so I can get some 13s on it. Also getting the exhaust done and a nice little system.
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN IT LOOKS NICE ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*AN UPDATE THAT IS LONG OVERDUE, HERE ARE THE PICS FROM MY ADEX INSTALL. ONCE AGAIN THANKS ANDY, GARY, THE PEOPLE WHO VOTED AND ALL MY FRIENDS THAT HELPED GETTING THIS DONE YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/ADEXCONTEST/DSC05928.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
A LAST LOOK AT THE OLD EQUIPMENT. GOOD BYE!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09456Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FABIAN (SUBURBAN SWINGIN) LET ME BORROW A S.D. FOR MOCK UP PURPOSES WHICH REALLY CAME IN HANDY.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09464Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AND YES I KNOW IT WAS ON BACKWARDS!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09525Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD SEE A TWO PUMP BLACK MAGIC SET UP WITH AN ADEX SUPER DUTY IN THE ACCORD! WELL IT WAS ON IT'S WAY TO GET THE HARDLINE FABRACATED. THANKS TO A&M

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09529Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
HARDLINE DONE NOW OFF TO THE CHROMER.....

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09555Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
BATH TIME

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09556Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
LOOKS SO PRETTY!!!!!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09606Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALL THE PARTS BACK FROM CHROME

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09608Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALMOST READY

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09609Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SHOT WITH THE HOUSE

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09612Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
PERSONALIZED

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09619Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
GETTING THERE!!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/efd61a1f.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
COMPLETED!!!!!
*


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 18 2008, 08:31 PM~10682494
> *damn nice 76 509,real clean, cant wait to see it when you get it done, daaamn!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 18 2008, 08:29 PM~10683289
> *:wave:
> *


whats goin on carlos??


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 18 2008, 06:28 PM~10682478
> *Here it is cleaned up with the og hubcaps, going to get the caddy rearend this week and the front spindals so I can get some 13s on it. Also getting the exhaust done and a nice little system.
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of spindles are you picking up? if you plan on picking up 80's caprice spindles heres a lil heads up, you might wanna get more than just the spindle, you might need the complete steering linkage and you'll also have to re-taper the spindle for it to take the stock 76 lower balljoint..i tried it and got as for ass re-tapering the spindle, i pretty much stopped when i noticed some of the steering linkage was also different


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hey glasshouse guys...my boy needs a right door, fender & the small peice right by the headlights...anybody have any extras lying around???


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 18 2008, 08:45 PM~10683418
> *hey glasshouse guys...my boy needs a right door, fender & the small peice right by the headlights...anybody have any extras lying around???
> *


what year fender? if it for a 76 hit up ALLDAY on here i think he had a fender for sale in the classifieds


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 18 2008, 08:45 PM~10683418
> *hey glasshouse guys...my boy needs a right door, fender & the small peice right by the headlights...anybody have any extras lying around???
> *


check ebay right now 1976 caprice, lots of parts even an entire front clip, fyi homie


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 18 2008, 10:32 PM~10683304
> *whats goin on carlos??
> *


nothing much looking at sum glasshouse wishing mine was here :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 18 2008, 08:51 PM~10683480
> *nothing much looking at sum glasshouse wishing mine was here :biggrin:
> *


it will be homie it will be, i know lookin at em aint no fun like rollin though!! :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 18 2008, 10:52 PM~10683492
> *it will be homie it will be, i know lookin at em aint no fun like rollin though!! :angry:
> *


you got that right


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 18 2008, 08:53 PM~10683497
> *you got that right
> *


you got the title, thats the main thing  car is safe and sound, was 106 here today shes in the garage chillin for ya :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 18 2008, 09:40 PM~10683364
> *what kind of spindles are you picking up? if you plan on picking up 80's caprice spindles heres a lil heads up, you might wanna get more than just the spindle, you might need the complete steering linkage and you'll also have to re-taper the spindle for it to take the stock 76 lower balljoint..i tried it and got as for ass re-tapering the spindle, i pretty much stopped when i noticed some of the steering linkage was also different
> *


AND THE CENTER LINK IS ABOUT 2-3 INCHES SHORTER ON THE 80's CARS WHICH COULD CAUSE STEERING PROBLEMS FYI


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 18 2008, 09:23 PM~10683758
> *AND THE CENTER LINK IS ABOUT 2-3 INCHES SHORTER ON THE 80's CARS WHICH COULD CAUSE STEERING PROBLEMS FYI
> *


  ....thanks for speaking on it dirty


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

OK MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSERS IF ANYBODDY HAS THE REAR BUMPER FILLERS FOR A 76 LET ME KNOW I NEED THE ONES FOR EACH CORNER HIT ME UP I NEED THEM THANKS IN ADVANCE O ALMOST FORGOT I ALSO NEED THE FRONT AND REAR BUMPER GUARDS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 18 2008, 09:40 PM~10683364
> *what kind of spindles are you picking up? if you plan on picking up 80's caprice spindles heres a lil heads up, you might wanna get more than just the spindle, you might need the complete steering linkage and you'll also have to re-taper the spindle for it to take the stock 76 lower balljoint..i tried it and got as for ass re-tapering the spindle, i pretty much stopped when i noticed some of the steering linkage was also different
> *


What about getting the upper lower a arms and all the steering from a 80s caprice. I can get everything.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 18 2008, 11:46 PM~10684560
> *What about getting the upper lower a arms and all the steering from a 80s caprice. I can get everything.
> *


the upper arms shouldnt be an issue, the upper ball joints are the same on both cars...as for as the lower arm, im not sure if it will bolt right up but to the glasshouse, if it does though you should be good to go, assuming your using all the linkage too


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 19 2008, 12:53 AM~10684576
> *the upper arms shouldnt be an issue, the upper ball joints are the same on both cars...as for as the lower arm, im not sure if it will bolt right up but to the glasshouse, if it does though you should be good to go, assuming your using all the linkage too
> *


Ok, im sure this has been covered but going through 800 pages and the stupid search never works.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 18 2008, 11:57 PM~10684591
> *Ok, im sure this has been covered but going through 800 pages and the stupid search never works.
> *


its been covered before but dont trip  ...not sure how many people on here have tried this but i gave it a shot with the help of my homeboy SMURF, if you run into some problems let me know


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 19 2008, 01:08 AM~10684621
> *its been covered before but dont trip  ...not sure how many people on here have tried this but i gave it a shot with the help of my homeboy SMURF, if you run into some problems let me know
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

bump


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 18 2008, 11:27 PM~10684483
> *OK MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSERS IF ANYBODDY HAS THE REAR BUMPER FILLERS FOR A 76 LET ME KNOW I NEED THE ONES FOR EACH CORNER HIT ME UP I NEED THEM THANKS IN ADVANCE O ALMOST FORGOT I ALSO NEED THE FRONT AND REAR BUMPER GUARDS
> *


orale pinche jay! stop being a lazy cabron and just go tru the topic mostly all the ? you have about your ride have already been answered! there is alot of good gente that took there time to put everything in here! :biggrin: so just sit back and go thu the pages!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

SO would a 92 caddy spindle swap work? or does that need the steering comp. also.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

somwone please let me know, im on my way out the door to do this swap.!!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

Do I have to shave the calipers for 13’s? And if I do how much?
Thanks TR!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 19 2008, 11:41 AM~10687260
> *SO would a 92 caddy spindle swap work? or does that need the steering comp. also.
> *


no cuz you would have the same problem. grinding!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 19 2008, 04:20 PM~10688817
> *no cuz you would have the same problem. grinding!
> *


*
X2,
Most of this stuff is too repetitive(spell), These same questions get asked every other week. Come on Homies not trying to be a jerk or anything but if you go back a few pages you'll read everything about the spindle swap and rear ends, you don't have to go through the whole tread(although i recommend it) just a couple of pages back, we all like quick answers but some times a little reading is worth even more. Just my 2.*


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Congrates to Jaime from LowLife CC for making it on the July 2008 LRM


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 19 2008, 03:37 PM~10688956
> *
> X2,
> Most of this stuff is too repetitive(spell), These same questions get asked every other week. Come on Homies not trying to be a jerk or anything but if you go back a few pages you'll read everything about the spindle swap and rear ends, you don't have to go through the whole tread(although i recommend it) just a couple of pages back, we all like quick answers but some times a little reading is worth even more. Just my 2.
> *


 :thumbsup: "orale homie" well said!!!  sometimes those answeres are closer than they know. :cheesy: peace homie!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK SO I GOT A NEW IDEA I DIDNT THINK I WOULD DO IT BUT IDK WHAT U GUYS THINK SHOULD I SHAVE THE DOOR HANDELS ON MINE????


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+May 19 2008, 04:45 PM~10689015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> * :0 :cheesy: Congrats., maybe i'll make an exception and pick up that worthless piece of Magazine this Month.
> 
> LOL, yes you know we have to support our Glasshouse brothers, Smurf.
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> > *Amen to that Brother :yes: .*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 19 2008, 04:37 PM~10688956
> *
> X2,
> Most of this stuff is too repetitive(spell), These same questions get asked every other week. Come on Homies not trying to be a jerk or anything but if you go back a few pages you'll read everything about the spindle swap and rear ends, you don't have to go through the whole tread(although i recommend it) just a couple of pages back, we all like quick answers but some times a little reading is worth even more. Just my 2.
> *


Shit, I went back like 40 pages and didnt see anything about the spindal swap I must have missed it


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

MY BABY ON ITS WAY HOME


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

PARTS CAR
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10692254


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Here are the some of the pics that I promised on Friday. Driver's side bodywork done. On to the Passenger side. Bosywork sucks un chingo, but good music like Santana, Slave, Sonora Dinamita, Sonora Santanera, Cadetes de Linares, Invasores De Nuevo Leon, etc,etc make it somewhat enjoyable. Notice the 13" tire, you just need some quality time with the grinder to make it fit. Didn't weaken the caliper at all. The 2 holes that I took pics of is the result of a future donking baboso that was going to try to put a T.V. in the car before I got it. Idiot drilled right trough the roof :angry: The House was already primered when I got it but like a street whore it only looked good at night so off it came. Smurf can you resize 'em in case I fuck up this up.
































































I'll get some pics of the other Impala later this week.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 19 2008, 03:45 PM~10689015
> *Congrates to Jaime from LowLife CC for making it on the July 2008 LRM
> 
> 
> ...


Dont mean to correct you Topdogg, but jaime is from Latin Life, real cool dude!...Latin Life has some of the cleanest G-Houses!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 19 2008, 04:04 PM~10689141
> *OK SO I GOT A NEW IDEA I DIDNT THINK I WOULD DO IT BUT IDK WHAT U GUYS THINK SHOULD I SHAVE THE DOOR HANDELS ON MINE????
> *


Everything comes down to personal taste and what you like...afterall your building your car for yourself right, dont matter who likes it or doesnt like it, or who else has done it...if you like it go for it...just my $0.02


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 19 2008, 09:49 PM~10693003
> *Dont mean to correct you Topdogg, but jaime is from Latin Life, real cool dude!...Latin Life has some of the cleanest G-Houses!
> *


You are right, I stand corrected and apologize to Jaime. The club is Latin Life.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 19 2008, 09:57 PM~10692300
> *MY BABY  ON ITS WAY HOME
> 
> 
> ...


More pics. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 19 2008, 08:57 PM~10692300
> *MY BABY  ON ITS WAY HOME
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

THANKS MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSERS


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

a couple of pictures of smurfs bucket looking flawless at his son's birthday party :biggrin:


































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 20 2008, 01:07 AM~10693967
> *a couple of pictures of smurfs bucket looking flawless at his son's birthday party :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUM carnal, you have come a long way since ur cutlass! DAYUM that Glasshouse is FIRME dogg!! Will we have the pleasure of seeing it at our picnic in August @ Elysian? Holla actha boy!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 19 2008, 10:09 PM~10693740
> *THANKS MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSERS
> *



LUCKY BASTARD :biggrin: 


SMURF LOOKIN GOOD BROTHA


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 18 2008, 12:23 PM~10680757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM DOG! NO DISRESPECT BUT WHAT IS UP WITH THAT PAINT JOB?! :uh: :yessad: :nosad:   :scrutinize: :around: :0 :dunno: :ugh: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@May 19 2008, 10:37 PM~10692832
> *Here are the some of the pics that I promised on Friday. Driver's side bodywork done. On to the Passenger side. Bosywork sucks un chingo, but good music like Santana, Slave, Sonora Dinamita, Sonora Santanera, Cadetes de Linares, Invasores De Nuevo Leon, etc,etc make it somewhat enjoyable. Notice the 13" tire, you just need some quality time with the grinder to make it fit. Didn't weaken the caliper at all. The 2 holes that I took pics of is the result of a future donking baboso that was going to try to put a T.V. in the car before I got it. Idiot drilled right trough the roof :angry:  The House was already primered when I got it but like a street whore it only looked good at night so off it came.  Smurf can you resize 'em in case I fuck up this up.
> 
> I'll get some pics of the other Impala later this week.
> *



*Simon que Si, Ya sabes Compa  . Car looks straight as fuck good job on the body Homie. 
Great choice of Musica too :cheesy: Some of my favorites when working on the Car or just chilling, add some Chelo, Cornelio Reyna, Chente and forget about working :biggrin: .*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 19 2008, 09:57 PM~10692300
> *MY BABY  ON ITS WAY HOME
> 
> 
> ...


*OOh Shit, The Homie phx rider sold his Car :tears: 


Great Buy Homie, really beautiful Car can't wait to see it out here :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 20 2008, 01:07 AM~10693967
> *a couple of pictures of smurfs bucket looking flawless at his son's birthday party :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*
Why you talking Shit about My Ride Fool :biggrin: Glad you like it Homie and thanks for coming over with your Family.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@May 20 2008, 01:20 AM~10694026
> *DAYUM carnal, you have come a long way since ur cutlass! DAYUM that Glasshouse is FIRME dogg!! Will we have the pleasure of seeing it at our picnic in August @ Elysian? Holla actha boy!
> *


*
Thanks Homie, I see you rolling with the Family Now :0 :0 :cheesy: Good choice Homie , really cool people Homie.*


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

would you ride these?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 19 2008, 10:57 PM~10693075
> *Everything comes down to personal taste and what you like...afterall your building your car for yourself right, dont matter who likes it or doesnt like it, or who else has done it...if you like it go for it...just my $0.02
> *


YEA TRUE IAM HAVE TO THINK THIS ONE OUT REAL GOOD


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 20 2008, 12:58 PM~10696731
> *would you ride these?
> 
> 
> ...


ride what you want homie! your car! i would run them if they were reverse :biggrin: 


if everybody copied everyboby we would have alot of houses looking the same! its ok to be different!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 20 2008, 01:28 PM~10696895
> *ride what you want homie! your car! i would run them if they were reverse :biggrin:
> if everybody copied everyboby we would have alot of houses looking the same! its ok to be different!
> *


throw some pics up of your ride on them tru's dogg :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 20 2008, 01:29 PM~10696910
> *throw some pics up of your ride on them tru's dogg :biggrin:
> *


i'm still in the stone age i don't have a digital camera :biggrin: ferny is going to be rolling on some classics! that shit going to look hard!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wave: 


*sup everyone*


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 20 2008, 01:39 PM~10696991
> *  :wave:
> sup everyone
> *


what up man!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 20 2008, 01:42 PM~10697028
> *what up man!
> *


*chillen...hard at work on the 76'...* :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 20 2008, 01:36 PM~10696970
> *i'm still in the stone age i don't have a digital camera  :biggrin: ferny is going to be rolling on some classics! that shit going to look hard!
> *


firme...im might be picking up some tru spokes for my 74

got these for starters :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 20 2008, 01:39 PM~10696991
> *  :wave:
> sup everyone
> *


whats crackin HAPhill


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 19 2008, 08:57 PM~10692300
> *MY BABY  ON ITS WAY HOME
> 
> 
> ...


pinche jay! cambiando de calzones otraves? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 20 2008, 02:36 PM~10696970
> *i'm still in the stone age i don't have a digital camera  :biggrin: ferny is going to be rolling on some classics! that shit going to look hard!
> *


YEA IAM BE SUPER KOOL


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 20 2008, 01:58 PM~10697139
> *YEA IAM BE SUPER KOOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 20 2008, 03:46 PM~10697474
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxasjPRrwpc

MY NEW VIDEO FROM THE CAR SHOW IN BELL THIS PAST SUNDAY


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 18 2008, 10:55 PM~10683520
> *you got the title, thats the main thing  car is safe and sound, was 106 here today shes in the garage chillin for ya :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn thats hot :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 20 2008, 01:28 PM~10696895
> *ride what you want homie! your car! i would run them if they were reverse :biggrin:
> if everybody copied everyboby we would have alot of houses looking the same! its ok to be different!
> *


thanks stray. very true


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 18 2008, 11:27 PM~10684483
> *OK MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSERS IF ANYBODDY HAS THE REAR BUMPER FILLERS FOR A 76 LET ME KNOW I NEED THE ONES FOR EACH CORNER HIT ME UP I NEED THEM THANKS IN ADVANCE O ALMOST FORGOT I ALSO NEED THE FRONT AND REAR BUMPER GUARDS
> *



What up Jay... i used these but it's better if you can find some NOS ones or some OG'S GOOD luck on that


http://www.impalas.com/bumpers-bumper-guar...n-0-page-6.html


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

anyone got pics of there calipers grinded.?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 20 2008, 01:56 PM~10697124
> *pinche jay! cambiando de calzones otraves?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u act like you dont know yeah gotta drop allot of pesos in this one looks good from the outside but gotta do a whole lot of stuff to it


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+May 18 2008, 10:48 PM~10683446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah its a 76 caprice...and all right side...ill check ebay for him...thanks!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 20 2008, 01:58 PM~10697139
> *YEA IAM BE SUPER KOOL
> *


yeah you are :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 20 2008, 07:04 PM~10699474
> *u act like you dont know yeah gotta drop allot of pesos in this one looks good from the outside but gotta do a whole lot of stuff to it
> *


taking it to the spot on wed.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 20 2008, 07:04 PM~10699474
> *u act like you dont know yeah gotta drop allot of pesos in this one looks good from the outside but gotta do a whole lot of stuff to it
> *


nice ride mija lets put some tru spokes that fucker will look hard


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 20 2008, 08:22 PM~10700301
> *taking it to the spot on wed.
> *


no it wont come out till its done and that will be a wile


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 20 2008, 08:24 PM~10700336
> *nice ride mija lets put some tru spokes that fucker will look hard
> *


well if you have them sell them to me :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 16 2008, 01:33 AM~10668317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BEETCH IS CLEAN! 

SOME NICE GHOUSES IN HERE!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

your going to be super culo!!................:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 20 2008, 01:58 PM~10697139
> *YEA IAM BE SUPER KOOL
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+May 20 2008, 08:28 AM~10695367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:blue\'>AND NO YOU WONDER WHY IT SOUNDS LIKE I'M ALWAYS CHANGING MY MIND

IT'S EASY TO TELL SOMEBODY WHAT LOOKS GOOD ON THEIR CAR..BUT IT'S HARD AS HELL TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT YOU WANT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 20 2008, 08:49 PM~10700611
> *well if you have them sell them to me  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: NOT FOR SALE


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 20 2008, 11:23 PM~10701582
> *your going to be super culo!!................:roflmao:
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

anyone know where i can buy the little dome light cover for the rear license plate.


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

does any one have any fender extensions for a 76 caprice?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 21 2008, 03:22 PM~10705736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CUTE LITTLE CHICK ON THE LEFT!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Might be worth checking out  

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/685826888.html


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 21 2008, 09:43 PM~10709677
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


that fuker is tuff  

is that yours bro


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 22 2008, 12:43 AM~10709677
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE GLASSHOUSE BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 22 2008, 05:43 AM~10709677
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Clean


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 *rod back in effect...very nice*


 *got a 76' clip right here* :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 21 2008, 10:43 PM~10709677
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

did this car come from northern cali??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup family....just wanted to throw this out there... if any of you guys are interested in my freshly done front and back seats....done in original pattern in sandlewood let me know....will post pics later 


 they were for my poor 74' ...... i got a reciept for $550


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 22 2008, 07:02 PM~10715847
> *sup family....just wanted to throw this out there... if any of you guys are interested in my freshly done front and back seats....done in original pattern in sandlewood let me know....will post pics later
> they were for my poor 74' ...... i got a reciept for $550
> *


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 22 2008, 07:02 PM~10715847
> *sup family....just wanted to throw this out there... if any of you guys are interested in my freshly done front and back seats....done in original pattern in sandlewood let me know....will post pics later
> they were for my poor 74' ...... i got a reciept for $550
> *


Glad to see you back homie post them pics might need them guts


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

What's up MR.74 so yor keeping your house after all


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 21 2008, 09:43 PM~10709677
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean  Noticed that this one is missing the passenger side mirror. Does anyone know if the factory built some without the passenger side mirror? I wanted to eliminate mine 'cause someone before me decided to drill a shitload of hole where the mirror used to go in order to pull out a dent. Was thinking of welding all the holes shut and eliminating the passenger side view mirror. Looked for repro side view mirror or NOS mirror and couldn't find any. The driver's side mirror is NON-power mirror, just a regular chrome piece. Does anybody know where I can locate some other than the wrecking yard?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 21 2008, 10:00 PM~10709784
> *that fuker is tuff
> 
> is that yours bro
> *


nah, it belongs to my brother, it's his new daily driver


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 22 2008, 02:36 PM~10714063
> *did this car come from northern cali??
> *


yeah vacaville, it's now in stockton, but will make its way next moth to L.A.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@May 22 2008, 08:58 PM~10716377
> *Clean   Noticed that this one is missing the passenger side mirror. Does anyone know if the factory built some without the passenger side mirror? I wanted to eliminate mine 'cause someone before me decided to drill a shitload of hole where the mirror used to go in order to pull out a dent.  Was thinking of welding all the holes shut and eliminating the passenger side view mirror. Looked for repro side view mirror or NOS mirror and couldn't find any. The driver's side mirror is NON-power mirror, just a regular chrome piece. Does anybody know where I can locate some other than the wrecking yard?
> *


YES SOME CAME WITHOUT THE PASSENGER MIRROR....MINE WAS ON OF THEM. I LOOKED FOR A COUPLE WEEKS ONE EBAY AND FOUND ONE N.O.S. WITH THE "BUY IT NOW" OPTION. WHEN I GOT IT THE BOX SAID CHEVELLE. BUT IT MATCHED. I GOT GASKETS FROM CLASSIC INDUSTRIES BUT FOR A 72 OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT.



> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 22 2008, 08:59 PM~10716398
> *nah, it belongs to my brother, it's his new daily driver
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@May 22 2008, 07:38 PM~10716155
> *What's up MR.74 so yor keeping your house after all
> *


yeah bro, gracias a dios i didnt need to sell it...everytime someone would come look at it, inside i would cry a little , it felt like i was selling my soul :biggrin:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 22 2008, 08:07 PM~10716484
> *YES SOME CAME WITHOUT THE PASSENGER MIRROR....MINE WAS ONE OF THEM. I LOOKED FOR A COUPLE WEEKS ONE EBAY AND FOUND ONE N.O.S. WITH THE "BUY IT NOW" OPTION. WHEN I GOT IT THE BOX SAID CHEVELLE. BUT IT MATCHED. I GOT GASKETS FROM CLASSIC INDRUSTRIES BUT FOR A 72 OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT.
> NICE!!!
> *


Thanks DirtySanchez


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@May 22 2008, 08:30 PM~10716680
> *Thanks DirtySanchez
> *


I took one of a 76 El caminio and it match my driver side one


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Anybody have some dentless nice front fender trim for my 76? :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 22 2008, 08:02 PM~10715847
> *sup family....just wanted to throw this out there... if any of you guys are interested in my freshly done front and back seats....done in original pattern in sandlewood let me know....will post pics later
> they were for my poor 74' ...... i got a reciept for $550
> *


post them pics!!

for anyone who grinded there calipers, how much did u have to grind off.. i aint tryin to make it to unsafe.
thanks


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

What'up MRJ76 thanks for the hook up on them lights they look clean


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 21 2008, 01:44 PM~10705402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@May 22 2008, 09:30 PM~10716680
> *Thanks DirtySanchez
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4204843


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

this thread and mostly dirtys 76 has made me want one of these more then ever. 
just may pick one up in the near future. 
i'll post some pics when i see it.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

double post.. .dunno why i only hit the button once


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I WANT A GLASS HOUSE..............................


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 23 2008, 08:03 AM~10719076
> *this thread and mostly  dirtys 76 has made me want one of these more then ever.
> just may pick one up in the near future.
> i'll post some pics when i see it.
> *


THANKS. ONCE YOU GET ONE OF THESE IT TRULY BECOMES A LOVE AFFAIR. IT IS A PASSION BETWEEN CAR AND DRIVER THAT CAN'T ALWAYS BE EXPLAINED. I LOVE ROLLIN UP TO THIS GAS STATION I ALWAYS GO TO, I PULL UP AND LAY HER OUT. THERE IS THESE BIG ASS WINDOWS AND SO I CAN SEE HOW IT LOOKS AND WHEN I WALK OUT THE STORE I SEE HER AND THINK THAT'S MY BABY!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 23 2008, 09:13 AM~10719725
> *THANKS. ONCE YOU GET ONE OF THESE IT TRULY BECOMES A LOVE AFFAIR. IT IS A PASSION BETWEEN CAR AND DRIVER THAT CAN'T ALWAYS BE EXPLAINED. I LOVE ROLLIN UP TO THIS GAS STATION I ALWAYS GO TO, I PULL UP AND LAY HER OUT. THERE IS THESE BIG ASS WINDOWS AND SO I CAN SEE HOW IT LOOKS AND WHEN I WALK OUT THE STORE I SEE HER AND THINK THAT'S MY BABY!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 23 2008, 09:13 AM~10719725
> *THANKS. ONCE YOU GET ONE OF THESE IT TRULY BECOMES A LOVE AFFAIR. IT IS A PASSION BETWEEN CAR AND DRIVER THAT CAN'T ALWAYS BE EXPLAINED. I LOVE ROLLIN UP TO THIS GAS STATION I ALWAYS GO TO, I PULL UP AND LAY HER OUT. THERE IS THESE BIG ASS WINDOWS AND SO I CAN SEE HOW IT LOOKS AND WHEN I WALK OUT THE STORE I SEE HER AND THINK THAT'S MY BABY!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

here you go fellas...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

rears....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 23 2008, 09:13 AM~10719725
> *THANKS. ONCE YOU GET ONE OF THESE IT TRULY BECOMES A LOVE AFFAIR. IT IS A PASSION BETWEEN CAR AND DRIVER THAT CAN'T ALWAYS BE EXPLAINED. I LOVE ROLLIN UP TO THIS GAS STATION I ALWAYS GO TO, I PULL UP AND LAY HER OUT. THERE IS THESE BIG ASS WINDOWS AND SO I CAN SEE HOW IT LOOKS AND WHEN I WALK OUT THE STORE I SEE HER AND THINK THAT'S MY BABY!
> *




:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 23 2008, 09:13 AM~10719725
> *THANKS. ONCE YOU GET ONE OF THESE IT TRULY BECOMES A LOVE AFFAIR. IT IS A PASSION BETWEEN CAR AND DRIVER THAT CAN'T ALWAYS BE EXPLAINED. I LOVE ROLLIN UP TO THIS GAS STATION I ALWAYS GO TO, I PULL UP AND LAY HER OUT. THERE IS THESE BIG ASS WINDOWS AND SO I CAN SEE HOW IT LOOKS AND WHEN I WALK OUT THE STORE I SEE HER AND THINK THAT'S MY BABY!
> *


 beautiful


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r188/esbrole/S5000689.jpg[/img]]
For Sale or Trade


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

how much?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 23 2008, 10:13 AM~10719725
> *THANKS. ONCE YOU GET ONE OF THESE IT TRULY BECOMES A LOVE AFFAIR. IT IS A PASSION BETWEEN CAR AND DRIVER THAT CAN'T ALWAYS BE EXPLAINED. I LOVE ROLLIN UP TO THIS GAS STATION I ALWAYS GO TO, I PULL UP AND LAY HER OUT. THERE IS THESE BIG ASS WINDOWS AND SO I CAN SEE HOW IT LOOKS AND WHEN I WALK OUT THE STORE I SEE HER AND THINK THAT'S MY BABY!
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 23 2008, 10:13 AM~10719725
> *THANKS. ONCE YOU GET ONE OF THESE IT TRULY BECOMES A LOVE AFFAIR. IT IS A PASSION BETWEEN CAR AND DRIVER THAT CAN'T ALWAYS BE EXPLAINED. I LOVE ROLLIN UP TO THIS GAS STATION I ALWAYS GO TO, I PULL UP AND LAY HER OUT. THERE IS THESE BIG ASS WINDOWS AND SO I CAN SEE HOW IT LOOKS AND WHEN I WALK OUT THE STORE I SEE HER AND THINK THAT'S MY BABY!
> *


BUT WHEN CHICKS R JOCK N IT! PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: uffin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

quik question about seat belts 
when my car was upholstered they removed the seat belts
would i still get a ticket if i was to install lap belts
any one gone through this


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 24 2008, 03:08 PM~10728748
> *quik question about seat belts
> when my car was upholstered they removed the seat belts
> would i still get a ticket if i was to install lap belts
> ...


IT'S STILL A SEAT BELT. :0 :dunno:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 23 2008, 08:13 AM~10719725
> *THANKS. ONCE YOU GET ONE OF THESE IT TRULY BECOMES A LOVE AFFAIR. IT IS A PASSION BETWEEN CAR AND DRIVER THAT CAN'T ALWAYS BE EXPLAINED. I LOVE ROLLIN UP TO THIS GAS STATION I ALWAYS GO TO, I PULL UP AND LAY HER OUT. THERE IS THESE BIG ASS WINDOWS AND SO I CAN SEE HOW IT LOOKS AND WHEN I WALK OUT THE STORE I SEE HER AND THINK THAT'S MY BABY!
> *



HELLS YEAH BRO WHEN I DRIVE MY '76 IT'S LIKE ALL EYES ON ME. IT'S A GREAT FEELING :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 22 2008, 10:15 PM~10717198
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


I HAD TO DO IT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 25 2008, 01:04 AM~10731197
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 24 2008, 02:08 PM~10728748
> *quik question about seat belts
> when my car was upholstered they removed the seat belts
> would i still get a ticket if i was to install lap belts
> ...


when i got my moonroof done the shop removed the shoulder part of the seat belt, i havent put it back on since, ive been pulled over too since then and the cop never said anything


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 24 2008, 10:37 PM~10731382
> *when i got my moonroof done the shop removed the shoulder part of the seat belt, i havent put it back on since, ive been pulled over too since then and the cop never said anything
> *




my bro has been rolling his 77 custom regal for years(with plenty of tickets) with just lap belts....never was questioned...


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any updates on smurfs car????


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 24 2008, 11:23 PM~10731601
> *my bro has been rolling his 77 custom regal for years(with plenty of tickets) with just lap belts....never was questioned...
> 
> 
> *


when your rolling an older car the seat belt issue isnt to obvious, i guess if the cop wants to be a dick he'll hassle you, i remember once me and my homeboy got stopped in his 64 and we got hassled for that, sat there for about an hour while he figured out whether or not he could bust us for it, needless to say he gave us our licences back and let us go on our way :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 25 2008, 12:35 AM~10731948
> *when your rolling an older car the seat belt issue isnt to obvious, i guess if the cop wants to be a dick he'll hassle you, i remember once me and my homeboy got stopped in his 64 and we got hassled for that, sat there for about an hour while he figured out whether or not he could bust us for it, needless to say he gave us our licences back and let us go on our way :biggrin:
> *



when we put the moonroof in my 74'(years ago)....my homie told me to just use lap belts...but i ended up using the og shoulder belts...i was getting rolled by the sheriffs way to much at that time to push my luck...

 but i pretty much never wore it anyway...  (glad i did when my shit got crashed)


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

LAP BELTS IN MINE, I TOOK OFF THE SHOULDER BELTS WHEN I GOT THE SEATS REUPHOLSTERED. HAVENT BEEN QUESTIONED FOR IT ONCE


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*SO WHAT DO THE GLASSHOUSE HOMIES SAY ABOUT THE PRODUCT ALSA HAS TO BASICALLY PAINT OUR PLASTIC GRILLES CHROME?? ANY INPUT??

PERSONALLY I SAY IT LOOKS DAMM GOOD JUDGING BY THE PICS.

ITS IN THE NEW LOWRIDER ISSUE WITH AMERICAN WOMAN ON THE COVER*


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Ah damn i got modelyearowned today.  
Got the info i was goin to look at a 83 cadillac rear axle, 
Arrived at the spot and guess what, 87 cadillac.
Damn.,

I have to look up some pages back but if a 77-79 Cadillac rear axle fits too i might have another chance next friday.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@May 25 2008, 10:49 AM~10732754
> *SO WHAT DO THE GLASSHOUSE HOMIES SAY ABOUT THE PRODUCT ALSA HAS TO BASICALLY PAINT OUR PLASTIC GRILLES CHROME?? ANY INPUT??
> 
> PERSONALLY I SAY IT LOOKS DAMM GOOD JUDGING BY THE PICS.
> ...


yea i was lookin at that yesterday...


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 25 2008, 07:22 PM~10733150
> *Ah damn i got modelyearowned today.
> Got the info i was goin to look at a 83 cadillac rear axle,
> Arrived at the spot and guess what, 87 cadillac.
> ...


Yeah help the homie out, does a '77 - '79 rear end work on a glasshouse (in order to run skirts with 13x7)

Help him out so I can bring him a '79 rear axle next friday


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

well guys part 2 of the 1st of 2 rear end swaps went better today. I finally got it on with the advice from several of you in here and a club member. I want to thank you guys again for the helpful tips :thumbsup: The reason I will be doing the swap again is because I have a buyer for the axle that was on the car so I had to get it off and I haven't got a new one built yet. A buddy of mine gave me another axle that I could throw on the car til I get the one that will stay on the car built :biggrin: 

I know it's not pretty but it's only temporary :biggrin: 









here it is all done with some 13's on it and the old one in the front that I need to ship out


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 25 2008, 03:53 PM~10733848
> *Yeah help the homie out, does a '77 - '79 rear end work on a glasshouse (in order to run skirts with 13x7)
> 
> Help him out so I can bring him a '79 rear axle next friday
> *


i would like to know that also.and what about the newer caprices with the discs brakes.i heard they could be used also.what would be better to use.and what about the front.do 13x7 fit perfect?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 25 2008, 06:46 PM~10734325
> *i would like to know that also.and what about the newer caprices with the discs brakes.i heard they could be used also.what would be better to use.and what about the front.do 13x7 fit perfect?
> *


I don't know about the 77-79 axle but as far as the front goes i just put the 13's on mine today with spacers just to put them on and the calipers still rub, guess I will definitely have to do some grinding


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 25 2008, 11:22 AM~10733150
> *Ah damn i got modelyearowned today.
> Got the info i was goin to look at a 83 cadillac rear axle,
> Arrived at the spot and guess what, 87 cadillac.
> ...


Do you have a line on the 77 79 caddy rear end???

If so take out a tape measure and find out if it is the 3 or so inchs shorter then stock as I can bet 10 bucks that all the chevy caddy so on so on all bolt up the just about the same.

It is how everyone eles found out guys just bust out a tape and measure measure measure.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whats up glasshouse riders?? any new pics from this weekend?


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r188/esbrole/S5000689.jpg[/img]]
For Sale or Trade


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO BOXER GET AT ME...........


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

heres a pic on my rag from this past weekend at the Low-riders.com picnic..


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 24 2008, 11:04 PM~10731197
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


OLD SCHOOL! :uh: :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@May 25 2008, 04:31 PM~10734265
> *well guys part 2 of the 1st of 2 rear end swaps went better today. I finally got it on with the advice from several of you in here and a club member. I want to thank you guys again for the helpful tips :thumbsup: The reason I will be doing the swap again is because I have a buyer for the axle that was on the car so I had to get it off and I haven't got a new one built yet. A buddy of mine gave me another axle that I could throw on the car til I get the one that will stay on the car built :biggrin:
> 
> I know it's not pretty but it's only temporary :biggrin:
> ...


*
This fucker right here is Bad Ass :0 :cheesy: Love that Color, can't wait to see this thing finally getting finished :worship: :worship:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I know i'm a few days late, but fuck the seat belt :biggrin: , if they say anything i'll just play the part and act like i didn't know, my headliner is hole free so i'll be like where would a shoulder belt bolt to officer :dunno: :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://i28.tinypic.com/25gcj6g.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 27 2008, 01:04 PM~10745462
> *
> This fucker right here is Bad Ass :0  :cheesy: Love that Color, can't wait to see this thing finally getting finished :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanx Smurf, trust me I can't wait for it to be done either. Thanx again for the help :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 25 2008, 12:42 AM~10731702
> *any updates on smurfs car????
> *


*So my car is still the same, here's some more shots the Homie Chopper sent me on PM from 1 weekend ago. *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@May 27 2008, 11:20 AM~10745575
> *thanx Smurf, trust me I can't wait for it to be done either. Thanx  again for the help :thumbsup:
> *


*
You're welcome Homie, i saw this car a few years ago when Tattoo posted it and i was like damn that's one bad mothafucka right there, was sad when i saw that it was getting passed around and nobody was finishing it  , but i'm glad to see it getting complete now :cheesy: and can't wait to see what you do with it and what bad ass set up you will put in it  *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 27 2008, 01:28 PM~10745638
> *
> You're welcome Homie, i saw this car a few years ago when Tattoo posted it and i was like damn that's one bad mothafucka right there, was sad when i saw that it was getting passed around and nobody was finishing it  , but i'm glad to see it getting complete now :cheesy: and can't wait to see what you do with it and what bad ass set up you will put in it
> *


Thanx homie, If I do the set-up I really want it WILL be better than the last  like I told you before I gotta step my game up after the last one :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Found this at the junkyard this past weekend, whoever junked it must have not been thinking straight :uh: 

Notice the old school graphics and the T-Tops

























I went back today and.....
















I have the glass for it too :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 11:54 AM~10746301
> *Found this at the junkyard this past weekend, whoever junked it must have not been thinking straight :uh:
> 
> Notice the old school graphics and the T-Tops
> ...


 :0


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

This is the Pick-a-part in Buena Park on Beach Blvd huh? I think I recognize the junk yard.


> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 11:54 AM~10746301
> *Found this at the junkyard this past weekend, whoever junked it must have not been thinking straight :uh:
> 
> Notice the old school graphics and the T-Tops
> ...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@May 27 2008, 01:50 PM~10747203
> *This is the Pick-a-part in Buena Park on Beach Blvd huh? I think I recognize the junk yard.
> *


yup thats that one


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 11:54 AM~10746301
> *Found this at the junkyard this past weekend, whoever junked it must have not been thinking straight :uh:
> 
> Notice the old school graphics and the T-Tops
> ...


That is clean top are you going to put that top on your ride


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@May 27 2008, 04:35 PM~10748198
> *That is clean top are you going to put that top on your ride
> *


I wanna swap my moonroof for these T-Tops


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 05:39 PM~10748220
> *I wanna swap my moonroof for these T-Tops
> *


I would have just took the whole car if I could.

Good score though :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 27 2008, 04:53 PM~10748312
> *I would have just took the whole car if I could.
> 
> Good score though :thumbsup:
> *


I wanted to, those were my first intentions, but i dont have anywhere to put it :angry: top was good enough...it only cost me 120, me and my uncle took a sawsall(spell) cut through it like hot butter :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 05:56 PM~10748334
> *I wanted to, those were my first intentions, but i dont have anywhere to put it :angry: top was good enough...it only cost me 120, me and my uncle took a sawsall(spell) cut through it like hot butter :biggrin:
> *


Still makes me sad.Not awhole lot of 75 76 Caprices up where I am.

I would give my nuts and kill small animals for a clean 76 Caprice. :0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 10:54 AM~10746301
> *Found this at the junkyard this past weekend, whoever junked it must have not been thinking straight :uh:
> 
> Notice the old school graphics and the T-Tops
> ...


good find mr.74


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

keep us posted on tha t top i dont thonk i have ever seen one with ttops


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 04:39 PM~10748220
> *I wanna swap my moonroof for these T-Tops
> *


any plans on selling the moonroof :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@May 27 2008, 06:53 PM~10749219
> *keep us posted on tha t top i dont thonk i have ever seen one with ttops
> *


ill post up any update/progress pics in here


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*very nice find mr.74 ......sorry i missed your call,was under my 76' scrubbing at the time...*


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 27 2008, 05:11 PM~10748451
> *Still makes me sad.Not awhole lot of 75 76 Caprices up where I am.
> 
> I would give my nuts and kill small animals for a clean 76 Caprice. :0
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!! :rofl:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 28 2008, 12:28 AM~10751973
> *very nice find mr.74 ......sorry i missed your call,was under my 76' scrubbing at the time...
> 
> *


its cool bro, hows the 76 coming along


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 28 2008, 07:13 AM~10752771
> *its cool bro, hows the 76 coming along
> *



*motor and trans are in..front half of suspension is done...working on the rear half now...last of the metal work....and rear suspension...*


 got some nice seats for your 74' right here just picked them up last week...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 12:54 PM~10746301
> *Found this at the junkyard this past weekend, whoever junked it must have not been thinking straight :uh:
> 
> Notice the old school graphics and the T-Tops
> ...


* :0 :0 Que onda con la moon roof loco  Te rayaste Homie  *


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 11:54 AM~10746301
> *Found this at the junkyard this past weekend, whoever junked it must have not been thinking straight :uh:
> 
> Notice the old school graphics and the T-Tops
> ...


 :worship: :worship: OLD SCHOOL CLEAN COME UP


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 12:54 PM~10746301
> *Found this at the junkyard this past weekend, whoever junked it must have not been thinking straight :uh:
> 
> Notice the old school graphics and the T-Tops
> ...


MAN THE RIMS ARE GONE I NEED SOME SPARES


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

READY FOR PAINT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@May 28 2008, 02:53 PM~10755413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 Doing Big Thangs :worship: 
Quick question, How much did you guys drop the mounts? any closer shots of the drop mounts. *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 28 2008, 12:51 PM~10755001
> *MAN THE RIMS ARE GONE I NEED SOME SPARES
> *


I got the only tru spoke that was on it...people at the junkyard where looking at me like i was crazy for buying a rusted rim :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 27 2008, 10:23 AM~10745599
> *So my car is still the same, here's some more shots the Homie Chopper sent me on PM from 1 weekend ago.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 28 2008, 03:55 PM~10756335
> * :0  :0 Doing Big Thangs :worship:
> Quick question, How much did you guys drop the mounts? any closer shots of the drop mounts.
> *


dropped 5 inches will post some soon


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Picking up my suspension swap tomorrow, rearend and complete front suspension off of a 88 caprice. I cant wait to get these 13s on here. :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 28 2008, 07:14 PM~10757950
> *Picking up my suspension swap tomorrow, rearend and complete front suspension off of a 88 caprice. I cant wait to get these 13s on here. :biggrin:
> *


Keep up posted on that front end swap


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 28 2008, 07:17 PM~10757977
> *Keep up posted on that front end swap
> *


x2


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 28 2008, 08:17 PM~10757977
> *Keep up posted on that front end swap
> *


For sure


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

spacers i use for my front with 13x7 no grinding 










































rims dont stick out


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

WHERE ARE YOU GUYS BUYING YOUR BODY MOUNTS FROM? I CANT SEEM TO FIND ANY ONE THAT CARRIES THEM.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 27 2008, 09:43 PM~10750923
> *any plans on selling the moonroof :biggrin:
> *


*SOLD*

:biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 28 2008, 06:52 PM~10757233
> *I got the only tru spoke that was on it...people at the junkyard where looking at me like i was crazy for buying a rusted rim :biggrin:
> *




hahahahah they dont know whats up.... naw i need some stockers for my car and in the other pic it looks like it dosent have rims anymore


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 29 2008, 12:49 PM~10763352
> *hahahahah they dont know whats up.... naw i need some stockers for my car and in the other pic it looks like it dosent have rims anymore
> *


*THE CHEVY TRUCK STOCKERS WILL FIT TOO.

FULL SIZE CHEVY TRUCK WITH THE 5 HOLE PATTERN (5 ON 5)*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@May 29 2008, 01:52 PM~10763394
> *THE CHEVY TRUCK STOCKERS WILL FIT TOO.
> 
> FULL SIZE CHEVY TRUCK WITH THE 5 HOLE PATTERN (5 ON 5)
> *



THEY WILL????? SOMEONE TOLD ME ONLY THE SAME CAR IMPALA/CAPRICE RIMS THAT YEAR WILL WORK????


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 29 2008, 12:57 PM~10763426
> *THEY WILL????? SOMEONE TOLD ME ONLY THE SAME CAR IMPALA/CAPRICE RIMS THAT YEAR WILL WORK????
> *


*YUP*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ORALE


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

bump for them sexy ass 'houses


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@May 29 2008, 04:58 PM~10761605
> *WHERE ARE YOU GUYS BUYING YOUR BODY MOUNTS FROM? I CANT SEEM TO FIND ANY ONE THAT CARRIES THEM.
> *


x2
Thats a good one, I still don't know where to get mine too.


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 30 2008, 05:35 AM~10769238
> *x2
> Thats a good one, I still don't know where to get mine too.
> 
> *


i checked ebay year one and summit but no one seems to sell them


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

anybody have a rear license plate bulb cover? or know where i can get one.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 29 2008, 01:57 PM~10763426
> *THEY WILL????? SOMEONE TOLD ME ONLY THE SAME CAR IMPALA/CAPRICE RIMS THAT YEAR WILL WORK????
> *


*Damn I'm lost at words :dunno: , i think you need to talk to different people cause so far everything you've heard is BS, from how to fit skirts to now this. 

Come on now, 
think about this if the drums/rotors on the Glasshouse are the same as the ones on the Caddys (11" ), if you take a drum from a Caddy it will slip right on the Caprice rear axle with no problems, then that means that the bolt pattern is the same, shit you can use stockers from a fucking pontiac cause the drums and bolt pattern is the same, this is why i like doing shit my self, i never believe shit anybody else tells me until i try it my damn self.


Caddy stockers on the Glasshouse :dunno: 

<img src=\'http://i27.tinypic.com/1sl08g.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Shit, Caddy stockers with Caprice Hub Caps :dunno: 

<img src=\'http://i27.tinypic.com/1239mb9.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 30 2008, 12:56 PM~10770731
> *Damn I'm lost at words :dunno: , i think you need to talk to different people cause so far everything you've heard is BS, from how to fit skirts to now this.
> 
> Come on now,
> ...


until i did the rear end swap this past weekend I had the stocks off my old 94 fleetwood on mine


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@May 30 2008, 10:59 AM~10770750
> *until i did the rear end swap this past weekend I had the stocks off my old 94 fleetwood on mine
> 
> 
> ...


*  I'm telling you Homie. 
Some of this shit ain't rocket science, you just need to get your ass out there and try some shit sometimes, fuck listening to people that (need i say it again) heard it from their Sisters, Dads, uncles, cousins, nieces, little brothers, grandmas, neighbors 35 year old sons, 26 year old Dad that has been Lowriding since back in the day (so he's an O.G) and is driving a chrysler on 18"s tried it on his Homies Delta 88 and it didn't work :uh: *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 30 2008, 01:13 PM~10770868
> *  I'm telling you Homie.
> Some of this shit ain't rocket science, you just need to get your ass out there and try some shit sometimes, fuck listening to people that (need i say it again) heard it from their Sisters, Dads, uncles, cousins, nieces, little brothers, grandmas, neighbors 35 year old sons, 26 year old Dad that has been Lowriding since back in the day (so he's an O.G) and is driving a chrysler on 18"s tried it on his Homies Delta 88 and it didn't work :uh:
> *


I hear ya! Oh BTW just got off the phone a little while ago with Dirty's boys over there at Inline Tube and ordered my new brake lines and prop. valve :biggrin:


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@May 30 2008, 07:00 AM~10769584
> *i checked ebay year one and summit but no one seems to sell them
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 30 2008, 10:56 AM~10770731
> *Damn I'm lost at words :dunno: , i think you need to talk to different people cause so far everything you've heard is BS, from how to fit skirts to now this.
> 
> Come on now,
> ...


ORALE GOOD LOOKING OUT IAM HAVE TO GET ME SOME STOCKER.... DO U STILL HAVE UR OLD ONES????

WOW I SEE LAC HAS STOCKERS FROM A BIG BODY MY HOMIE HAS SOME IAM SEE IF THEY FIT :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 30 2008, 02:11 PM~10772170
> *ORALE GOOD LOOKING OUT IAM HAVE TO GET ME SOME STOCKER.... DO U STILL HAVE UR OLD ONES????
> 
> WOW I SEE LAC HAS STOCKERS FROM A BIG BODY MY HOMIE HAS SOME IAM SEE IF THEY FIT :biggrin:
> *


*No i got rid of them the day the bad boy came from the Paint shop, big ass tires take up alot of space. *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 30 2008, 04:11 PM~10772170
> *ORALE GOOD LOOKING OUT IAM HAVE TO GET ME SOME STOCKER.... DO U STILL HAVE UR OLD ONES????
> 
> WOW I SEE LAC HAS STOCKERS FROM A BIG BODY MY HOMIE HAS SOME IAM SEE IF THEY FIT :biggrin:
> *


yea they work but not if you did the rear end swap


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@May 30 2008, 02:16 PM~10772217
> *yea they work but not if you did the rear end swap
> *


*Mine already had the caddy rear on it  No problems there, maybe cause you actually had the Caddy Rim and i had the other kind.
*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@May 30 2008, 02:16 PM~10772217
> *yea they work but not if you did the rear end swap
> *


NAW I STILL GOT THE OG REAR I DIDNT NEED TO SWAP IAM RUNNING TRU RAYS ON MY GLASS


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 30 2008, 09:56 AM~10770731
> *Damn I'm lost at words :dunno: , i think you need to talk to different people cause so far everything you've heard is BS, from how to fit skirts to now this.
> 
> Come on now,
> ...


smurf, take it easy on the youngster, it not his fault, he is part of this new generation that cant do shit for themselves, everything must be handed to them :biggrin: but then again i usually get all jumpy on him too :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 30 2008, 03:20 PM~10772699
> *smurf, take it easy on the youngster, it not his fault, he is part of this new generation that cant do shit for themselves, everything must be handed to them  :biggrin: but then again i usually get all jumpy on him too  :biggrin:
> *


*It's not even that Homie, I trip out more on the fools that are misinforming people and don't know what the fuck they are talking about.
*


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

look at this dirty ass trunk.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 30 2008, 03:20 PM~10772699
> *smurf, take it easy on the youngster, it not his fault, he is part of this new generation that cant do shit for themselves, everything must be handed to them  :biggrin: but then again i usually get all jumpy on him too  :biggrin:
> *


FAKE U CABRON.........


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 30 2008, 04:18 PM~10772242
> *Mine already had the caddy rear on it  No problems there, maybe cause you actually had the Caddy Rim and i had the other kind.
> 
> 
> ...


the cadi wheels probably do have a different offset. I was judy saying the cadi wheels will work with a stock rear but not if you have done the swap because my tired were all up on the frame


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@May 30 2008, 04:33 PM~10772373
> *NAW I STILL GOT THE OG REAR I DIDNT NEED TO SWAP IAM RUNNING TRU RAYS ON MY GLASS
> *


nice. I'd like to put some Z's on mine and I'm not sure if the offset would be a problem or not but after seeing Dirty's axle of was all over, the swap had to be done


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good my G-Houwze Brethren?Been gone for minute but bacc for good!Money was tight awhile bacc with my first Raghouse so had to dump it but just got another one and getting started on it this week.


Anyone have a '76 nose for sale or trade?I have a 42" moonroof for trade.Also I see you guys rapping about the rearend..is it a Cadi rearend that will let my 13's tucc w/o the rub?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 30 2008, 07:26 PM~10774747
> *What's good my G-Houwze Brethren?Been gone for minute but bacc for good!Money was tight awhile bacc with my first Raghouse so had to dump it but just got another one and getting started on it this week.
> Anyone have a '76 nose for sale or trade?I have a 42" moonroof for trade.Also I see you guys rapping about the rearend..is it a Cadi rearend that will let my 13's tucc w/o the rub?
> 
> ...


How much for the moon roof? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 30 2008, 09:15 PM~10775053
> *How much for the moon roof? :biggrin:
> *


Not for sale,trade only for 76 Caprice Header.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao: pinche fernie........no sabe nada..... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 30 2008, 02:20 PM~10772699
> *smurf, take it easy on the youngster, it not his fault, he is part of this new generation that cant do shit for themselves, everything must be handed to them  :biggrin: but then again i usually get all jumpy on him too  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 30 2008, 08:26 PM~10774747
> *What's good my G-Houwze Brethren?Been gone for minute but bacc for good!Money was tight awhile bacc with my first Raghouse so had to dump it but just got another one and getting started on it this week.
> Anyone have a '76 nose for sale or trade?I have a 42" moonroof for trade.Also I see you guys rapping about the rearend..is it a Cadi rearend that will let my 13's tucc w/o the rub?
> 
> ...




DAMN looks like a gr8 start MARC :thumbsup: for the rear end I used a 80's lac rear and have plenty of clearance I'll give you my clip for your black coupe :biggrin: :roflmao: You goin to roll that bitch this weekend?


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Did anybody catch the last episode of livn the lowlife vegas edition... My house made it on but I havent seen it yet


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@May 31 2008, 03:17 AM~10776535
> *Did anybody catch the last episode of livn the lowlife vegas edition... My house made it on but I havent seen it yet
> *


I saw it, that was you 3 wheelin? lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@May 30 2008, 07:28 PM~10774077
> *nice. I'd like to put some Z's on mine and I'm not sure if the offset would be a problem or not but after seeing Dirty's axle of was all over, the swap had to be done
> *


 :biggrin: 

so the guys at inline got you hooked up?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*
$70.00*


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 30 2008, 09:27 PM~10775115
> *:roflmao: pinche fernie........no sabe nada..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: no te dejes fernie


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@May 31 2008, 10:24 AM~10777611
> *
> $70.00
> *


i grew up in winton,,merced county..the good ol days..


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@May 31 2008, 10:24 AM~10777611
> *sold</span>*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@May 31 2008, 11:50 AM~10777943
> *
> sold</span>
> *




:0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@May 31 2008, 12:50 PM~10777943
> *
> sold</span>
> *


THAT WAS FAST!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: picked these up on ebay


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 31 2008, 01:21 PM~10777593
> *:biggrin:
> 
> so the guys at inline got you hooked up?
> *


Yea I delt with a guy named Cameron, I'll post up some pics as soon as they arrive


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

got the Nardi put on this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook+May 31 2008, 10:54 AM~10777739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD TOM*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 30 2008, 10:27 PM~10775115
> *:roflmao: pinche fernie........no sabe nada..... :biggrin:
> *


U AND STARY ARE OLD FARTS :biggrin:


OH AND BOXER I DONT HAVE UR NUMBER HIT ME UP PM ME....


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@May 30 2008, 11:53 PM~10776454
> *DAMN looks like a gr8 start  MARC :thumbsup: for the rear end I used a 80's lac rear and have plenty of clearance I'll give you my clip for your black coupe  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  You goin to roll that bitch this weekend?
> *


Thanks bro.I didn't get to do much with my first Raghouse so I want to go all the way with this one!I'm workig 7-12's right now so don't have much time to work on either one.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

UPS brought these today, just thought id share pics with you guys


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 2 2008, 10:46 PM~10784925
> *UPS brought these today, just thought id share pics with you guys
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 2 2008, 06:51 PM~10783068
> *Thanks bro.I didn't get to do much with my first Raghouse so I want to go all the way with this one!I'm workig 7-12's right now so don't have much time to work on either one.
> *




God damn 7-12's that will make a fat ass check for the raghouse tho


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@May 31 2008, 08:16 AM~10777161
> *I saw it, that was you 3 wheelin? lookin good  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks... Ya that was me, I still havent seen it though :angry:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@May 29 2008, 08:58 AM~10761605
> *WHERE ARE YOU GUYS BUYING YOUR BODY MOUNTS FROM? I CANT SEEM TO FIND ANY ONE THAT CARRIES THEM.
> *


any one :dunno:


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

Quick question glass fam... Can I get away with only swapping the header panel and the light buckets to do the 76 conversion on my 75 caprice? Of course I've got the light bezels, wrap around trim and grill but just wondering if I have to also swap the fender extensions and the bumper fillers as well? I know bumper is the same, wondering bout everythg else


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jun 3 2008, 03:34 AM~10785416
> *Thanks... Ya that was me, I still havent seen it though  :angry:
> *


keep a look out for it, they got a good shot of you on there


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 2 2008, 09:40 AM~10779539
> *got the Nardi put on this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: 
*Welcome to the Club :biggrin: *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 3 2008, 12:50 PM~10787148
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> Welcome to the Club :biggrin:
> 
> ...


thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

well its happening.. im gonna go look at a 76 tonight. hopefully pick it up too. all depends on the cash thing of course. from the outside it looked good but test drive and interior is what ima do tonight.
got hooked after seeing DIRTYSANCHEZ423 buildup..
that is one sweet ride.
i'll post pics tomorrow if i remember to take the camera.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 2 2008, 11:46 PM~10784925
> *UPS brought these today, just thought id share pics with you guys
> 
> 
> ...


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH  U ONLY GOT 2???


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 2 2008, 11:46 PM~10784925
> *UPS brought these today, just thought id share pics with you guys
> 
> 
> ...


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH  U ONLY GOT 2???


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MY NEW VID FROM THE COSTA MESA SHOW
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOC-2NPqbWc


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 3 2008, 09:36 AM~10787057
> *keep a look out for it, they got a good shot of you on there
> *



Right on... I know a couple people that have it recorded I just dont have any time to go see it, maybe saturday... I hope :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

just got my 76 yesterday :biggrin: skirts are in the car


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 3 2008, 04:35 PM~10790305
> *just got my 76 yesterday :biggrin: skirts are in the car
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 3 2008, 06:44 PM~10790373
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jun 3 2008, 06:41 PM~10790355
> *nice ride. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

before


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

and after its sad how a lolo thats comes along way ends up like this :angry:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 27 2008, 11:54 AM~10746301
> *Found this at the junkyard this past weekend, whoever junked it must have not been thinking straight :uh:
> 
> Notice the old school graphics and the T-Tops
> ...


  :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 3 2008, 04:35 PM~10790305
> *just got my 76 yesterday :biggrin: skirts are in the car
> 
> 
> ...


EVERYTHING GO OK HOMIE?? LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 3 2008, 07:07 PM~10791533
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A SHAME!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 31 2008, 02:48 PM~10778387
> *:biggrin: picked these up on ebay
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE TO SEE THAT GLASSHOUSE HERE IN TEXAS HOPE TO SEE IT SOON!*


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 3 2008, 09:23 PM~10791704
> *EVERYTHING GO OK HOMIE?? LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


yeah everything went ok.transporter took real good care of the car :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 3 2008, 10:44 PM~10792678
> *
> NICE TO SEE THAT GLASSHOUSE HERE IN TEXAS HOPE TO SEE IT SOON!
> *


yeah we need more in tx especially in houston :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 3 2008, 02:41 PM~10789415
> *YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH   U ONLY GOT 2???
> *


Nope, got all 4


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 3 2008, 07:09 PM~10791557
> *and after its sad how a lolo thats comes along way ends up like this  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


sad to see this car ended up at the junkyard, the top is in a good place now


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 3 2008, 09:42 PM~10793287
> *yeah we need more in tx especially in houston :biggrin:
> *


hit up my homie slick 
DESERT DREAMS C.C. HOUSTON








































at Houston LRM


----------



## rollin 70's (Dec 8, 2007)

i got a 75 caprice im getting ready to ge rid of .. straigt body and it runs ill be damned :biggrin: im n tucson im just wanting trades 1/2 the shipping i just cant figure out the photo shitt hit me up and ill send u pics :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 3 2008, 10:42 PM~10793287
> *yeah we need more in tx especially in houston :biggrin:
> *


SHIT, IT'S SLIM UP HERE IN DALLAS FOR GLASSHOUSES


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 4 2008, 12:22 AM~10793673
> *hit up my homie slick
> DESERT DREAMS C.C. HOUSTON
> *


yeah i know about his.and theres a couple more that i heard that are coming out.but other than that its rare to see glasshouses in houston


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 4 2008, 12:29 AM~10793722
> *SHIT, IT'S SLIM UP HERE IN DALLAS FOR GLASSHOUSES
> *


i guess we are gonna have to buy them up and bring them to texas :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 3 2008, 11:33 PM~10793753
> *i guess we are gonna have to buy them up and bring them to texas :biggrin:
> *


I MEANT LO LO'S


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 3 2008, 07:24 PM~10791721
> *WHAT A SHAME!!!
> *



*poor house survived 30+ years with the same paint and ends up getting junked...*


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

well thats what im lookin at. and im thinking i will take it. price is good and its a driver. duno what i'll do with it or where i'll put it. but i'll worry about that later.
only way i'll ever tear into it is if i find T-tops like that other dude did on the last page.
lucky bastard


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 3 2008, 11:44 PM~10792678
> *DAMN I LIKE THAT HUB WHERE DID YOU GET IT?
> *


Ebay, yea I liked it a lot better than the black one from Nardi but the only problem is it didn't come with the piece to hold in the horn button and I can't find anywhere to get just that piece so i might have to buy another adapter just to get that piece :angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 4 2008, 07:47 AM~10795025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I KNOW WE TALKED ABOUT THIS BEFORE AND I KNOW I HAVE SLEPT SINCE I INSTALLED THE HORN.....BUT THE HORN BUTTON SNAPS ON THE RING WHICH SNAPS ON THE WHEEL RIGHT? HOW DOES THE HUB AFFECT THAT? OR ARE YOU SAYING YOU BOUGHT IT ALL TOGETHER?

BTW DARIUS SAYS WHATS UP? YOU KNOW HE IS OUT HERE WITH US NOW  *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 4 2008, 11:49 AM~10795707
> *I KNOW WE TALKED ABOUT THIS BEFORE AND I KNOW I HAVE SLEPT SINCE I INSTALLED THE HORN.....BUT THE HORN BUTTON SNAPS ON THE RING WHICH SNAPS ON THE WHEEL RIGHT? HOW DOES THE HUB AFFECT THAT? OR ARE YOU SAYING YOU BOUGHT IT ALL TOGETHER?
> 
> BTW DARIUS SAYS WHATS UP? YOU KNOW HE IS OUT HERE WITH US NOW
> *


There is another "gold" piece that I believe goes between the hub and the wheel that the horn button makes contact with and holds the button in...that's what I'm missing, right now nothing is holding the horn button in place.

Haha tell D I said whut up, yea I knew he went out that way. I haven't heard from him in a bit. He is definitely good people and a good addition to your chapter


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

NEW PROJECT FOR EASTSIDE........... :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> thats nice homie! :biggrin: i like the interior!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I LIKE THE BOOTLEG WINDOW SIDE TRIM LOL J/P


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ORALE 74 NOW U JUST NEED THE 5.20'S


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 4 2008, 12:41 PM~10797540
> *I LIKE THE BOOTLEG WINDOW SIDE TRIM LOL J/P
> *


lol. tell me about it. i was asking about that earlier. for some reason i think those side windows were changed out at one point. and i guess they cut the vynil top around the trim.. like wayy around the trim. im gonna have to see if i can do something about that gap that there is there. but for now im just gonna keep trying to get some damn money from the bank.. its in there i just cant seem to get to it. 
lol.
soon... i hope. lol


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Jun 4 2008, 10:17 AM~10796316
> *NEW PROJECT FOR EASTSIDE........... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Jun 4 2008, 10:20 AM~10796331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

that is one sweet vert man..


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 4 2008, 01:45 PM~10798117
> *that is one sweet vert man..
> *


Thanks,
Hope to have it done by the end of the summer.


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 4 2008, 01:45 PM~10798117
> *that is one sweet vert man..
> *


Thanks,
Hope to have it done by the end of the summer.


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 3 2008, 10:22 PM~10793673
> *hit up my homie slick
> DESERT DREAMS C.C. HOUSTON
> 
> ...


*REAL NICE GLASSHOUSE SEEN IT IN PERSON !!*


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 4 2008, 06:47 AM~10795025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find! I've been searching for one for a long time.. Whats the asking price?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 3 2008, 08:09 PM~10791557
> *and after its sad how a lolo thats comes along way ends up like this  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Go back and save that trunk lid.

If I was down there I would take it polish it up and hang it in the garage


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Jun 4 2008, 03:57 PM~10799260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a white block :0


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

thats nice!


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

THANKS JUST WANTED TO BE DIFFERENT....


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 4 2008, 05:14 PM~10799804
> *a white block :0
> *


Yeah, Jesse ain't playin with the white block.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

..... hey any of you guys interested in seats i just had redone let me know....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 3 2008, 08:44 PM~10792678
> *DAMN I LIKE THAT HUB WHERE DID YOU GET IT?
> 
> *


*
looks like the grant one.. im using the same one for my grant wheel*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 4 2008, 11:39 PM~10802788
> *
> 
> 
> ...




uffin: :nicoderm: :worship:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I THINK YOU WELL KNOW I'M A FAN OF THE OLD SCHOOL. HOPE YOU GUYS CAN SEE THIS. CHECK OUT THIS OLD SCHOOL STYLED CANDY RED 76 GLASSHOUSE FROM THE SAN DIEGO, CA. BASED {AMIGOS CAR CLUB}! LET ME KNOW GUY'S IF YOU GUY'S CAN SEE THESE IMAGES. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 4 2008, 07:47 AM~10795025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmmm,what's there to think about man????


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 5 2008, 10:26 AM~10803204
> *I  THINK YOU WELL KNOW I'M A FAN OF THE OLD SCHOOL. HOPE YOU GUYS CAN SEE THIS. CHECK OUT THIS OLD SCHOOL STYLED CANDY RED 76 GLASSHOUSE FROM THE SAN DIEGO, CA. BASED {AMIGOS CAR CLUB}! LET ME KNOW GUY'S IF YOU GUY'S CAN SEE THESE IMAGES. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


I can see, and i love it!
:biggrin:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 5 2008, 02:26 AM~10803204
> *I  THINK YOU WELL KNOW I'M A FAN OF THE OLD SCHOOL. HOPE YOU GUYS CAN SEE THIS. CHECK OUT THIS OLD SCHOOL STYLED CANDY RED 76 GLASSHOUSE FROM THE SAN DIEGO, CA. BASED {AMIGOS CAR CLUB}! LET ME KNOW GUY'S IF YOU GUY'S CAN SEE THESE IMAGES. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ass color. Brings out the panels and lines in the car. I was thinking of doing something like that on my 75 raghouse.


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Jun 4 2008, 10:17 AM~10796316
> *NEW PROJECT FOR EASTSIDE........... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this one's mine.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Had to bring them over  



> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 5 2008, 11:25 AM~10804903
> *here you go
> "Quiet Storm"
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Jun 5 2008, 02:42 PM~10806474
> *That's a bad ass color.  Brings out the panels and lines in the car.  I was thinking of doing something like that on my 75 raghouse.
> *


DO DA DAM THANG EASTSIDE! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :worship: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 5 2008, 03:26 AM~10803204
> *I  THINK YOU WELL KNOW I'M A FAN OF THE OLD SCHOOL. HOPE YOU GUYS CAN SEE THIS. CHECK OUT THIS OLD SCHOOL STYLED CANDY RED 76 GLASSHOUSE FROM THE SAN DIEGO, CA. BASED {AMIGOS CAR CLUB}! LET ME KNOW GUY'S IF YOU GUY'S CAN SEE THESE IMAGES. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


OH FOR ANY OF YOU GUY'S THAT ARE INTERESTED. THE OWNER OF THE GLASSHOUSE INFORMED ME HE'LL HAVE THE GLASSHOUSE AT THE IMPERIALS CAR SHOW WITH HIS CLUB! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 5 2008, 02:26 AM~10803204
> *I  THINK YOU WELL KNOW I'M A FAN OF THE OLD SCHOOL. HOPE YOU GUYS CAN SEE THIS. CHECK OUT THIS OLD SCHOOL STYLED CANDY RED 76 GLASSHOUSE FROM THE SAN DIEGO, CA. BASED {AMIGOS CAR CLUB}! LET ME KNOW GUY'S IF YOU GUY'S CAN SEE THESE IMAGES. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


man that is a clean ass glasshouse. the body is straight and simple


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Yes Sir that 76 is nice!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jun 5 2008, 10:53 AM~10805127
> *Ummmmm,what's there to think about man????
> *


lol.. being broke again. lol..


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Jun 4 2008, 10:17 AM~10796316
> *NEW PROJECT FOR EASTSIDE........... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone have the corner plastic pieces for the rear? Mine are missing. This is my first 70's car. If anyone has them for sale PM me. You can see on the picture that they are missing, I dont know what you call them.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Jun 6 2008, 10:09 AM~10812788
> *Does anyone have the corner plastic pieces for the rear?  Mine are missing.  This is my first 70's car.  If anyone has them for sale PM me.  You can see on the picture that they are missing, I dont know what you call them.
> *


FILLERS, THE ONES THAT ARE AVAILABLE NOW SUCK. I BELEIVE SOMEONE OUTTA SAN JOSE WAS MAKING SOME BAD ASS METAL ONES. BUT IM NOT SURE WHAT HAPPENED WITH THAT.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

new brakes lines and proportioning valve for the new rear that's being built just arrived :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OKO SO IAM IN NEED OF A PART MY HOMIE THATS DOING MY CAR WHEN HE WAS TAKEN OFF THIS PEICE ACCIDENTLY BROKE IT....

THIS IS THE PART THAT BROKE
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j5/MRsnoopdog/ferny2.jpg

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j5/MRsno...g/IMG000172.jpg


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Jun 4 2008, 11:17 AM~10796316
> *NEW PROJECT FOR EASTSIDE........... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I see the door sags a little, mines the same alil worse, would it be the Pins??


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jun 6 2008, 02:28 PM~10814506
> *I see the door sags a little, mines the same alil worse, would it be the Pins??
> *


I would think it's the pins or maybe the whole hinge, what ever the problem I am replacing the hinge just to be safe.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 6 2008, 01:31 PM~10814157
> *OKO SO IAM IN NEED OF A PART MY HOMIE THATS DOING MY CAR WHEN HE WAS TAKEN OFF THIS PEICE  ACCIDENTLY BROKE IT....
> 
> THIS IS THE PART THAT BROKE
> ...


I THINK I HAVE ONE. ILL CHECK FOR YOU.


----------



## EPTRUMORS (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## EPTRUMORS (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## EPTRUMORS (Jan 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: Like your car!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 6 2008, 12:07 PM~10813236
> *new brakes lines and proportioning valve for the new rear that's being built just arrived :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

gotta love glasshouses! keep the pix rollin! :biggrin:


----------



## EPTRUMORS (Jan 6, 2008)

Off to Ruidoso Reunion Imperials, 2006


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 6 2008, 10:21 PM~10816037
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


look familiar? :biggrin: they came a lot faster than i thought too, I just ordered them last Friday :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to the guys at Inline and thanx again Dirty for the help homie


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

wonder whats under the cover?


----------



## EL COKETO (Apr 23, 2008)

does anybody know where i can the 1/4 glass moldings and the brackets for the skirts any 411 will be helpful... pm me if u know of someone


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL COKETO_@Jun 7 2008, 07:34 PM~10820773
> *does anybody know where i can the 1/4 glass moldings and the brackets for the skirts any 411 will be helpful... pm me if u know of someone
> *


the quarter windows are gonna be nearly impossible to find, as for the skirt hardware ive seen them on here from time to time, just gotta keep your eyes open


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jun 7 2008, 06:10 PM~10820422
> *wonder whats under the cover?
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get that car cover frm
need one for mine


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 7 2008, 11:27 PM~10821804
> *where did you get that car cover frm
> need one for mine
> *


got it on ebay..it was for my old 68 caprice.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 21 2008, 08:43 PM~10709677
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 4 2008, 09:36 PM~10801828
> *New Friends Car Club
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 7 2008, 07:47 PM~10820832
> *the quarter windows are gonna be nearly impossible to find, as for the skirt hardware ive seen them on here from time to time, just gotta keep your eyes open
> *


i made my own brackets for my 73, its pretty easy to do and made the skirts fit much better


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 7 2008, 11:27 PM~10821804
> *where did you get that car cover frm
> need one for mine
> *


the question is what size is it?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

Q-VO MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSERS


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Jun 8 2008, 07:05 PM~10825524
> *Q-VO MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSERS
> *


whats up! just chillin.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Jun 8 2008, 10:05 PM~10825524
> *Q-VO MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSERS
> *


as he says on his 7600 post :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW IF CLASSIC INDUSTRYS HAVE A CATALOG FOR 76-S


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jun 6 2008, 07:43 PM~10815855
> *I THINK I HAVE ONE. ILL CHECK FOR YOU.
> *


KOO LET ME KNOW......

ANYONE ELSE IAM STILL LOOKING


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Jun 8 2008, 10:23 PM~10827362
> *ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW IF CLASSIC INDUSTRYS  HAVE A CATALOG FOR 76-S
> *


there catalog is for 1958-1996 full size chevy's but the parts they have for our glasshouses(74-76) are very minimal(spell), i just checked my catalog, the dash pads are for 71-76 full size chevy's, catalog says they go for 79.95(dont quote me though, my catalog is from '07


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 6 2008, 08:33 PM~10816100
> *look familiar? :biggrin:  they came a lot faster than i thought too, I just ordered them last Friday  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: to the guys at Inline and thanx again Dirty for the help homie
> *


*ANYTIME BRO!!!!

A LIL MOTIVATION!*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 9 2008, 12:10 PM~10829280
> *ANYTIME BRO!!!!
> 
> A LIL MOTIVATION!
> ...


trust me that IS my motivation and what I'm striving for mine to look like.I did find some different rotors though


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A0GDoF8MDA

4 GOT TO POT THIS UP ENJOY :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A0GDoF8MDA


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:biggrin: 
You're posting some nice video's lately Fern.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA HERES PART 2 OF THE BIKINI CONTEST

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8vV9L4hQPI


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

thanks to brn2ridelo and his advice i bought these spacers for the front and they work great,no grinding. got them on ebay..if you need some hit me up ill give you the guys email.


----------



## Slamdsixty3 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jun 9 2008, 04:18 PM~10831922
> *thanks to brn2ridelo and his advice i bought these spacers for the front and they work great,no grinding. got them on ebay..if you need some hit me up ill give you the guys email.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good Spook.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jun 9 2008, 04:18 PM~10831922
> *thanks to brn2ridelo and his advice i bought these spacers for the front and they work great,no grinding. got them on ebay..if you need some hit me up ill give you the guys email.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!!! DO THEY COME IN MORE THAN ONE THICKNESS?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 9 2008, 09:10 AM~10829280
> *ANYTIME BRO!!!!
> 
> A LIL MOTIVATION!
> ...


*NICE !!*


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 9 2008, 09:10 AM~10829280
> *ANYTIME BRO!!!!
> 
> A LIL MOTIVATION!
> ...


Gorgeous!!!Hey Dirty,any pointers on how to get a hold of Meade?They don't return emails or answer phones!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> [/quote
> 
> very nice homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life+Jun 9 2008, 10:12 AM~10829295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS....BUT I DON'T KNOW ABOUT MEADE.....WHO ARE THEY?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice rearend Dirty :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 10 2008, 01:45 AM~10835691
> *CROSSDRILLED?
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 9 2008, 06:11 PM~10833036
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOOKING G STARY


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 9 2008, 10:45 PM~10835691
> *CROSSDRILLED?
> THANKS
> THANKS....BUT I DON'T KNOW ABOUT MEADE.....WHO ARE THEY?
> *


My bad...I was going to post for TATTOO76 but I got side tracc'd with that bling and it threw me off! :biggrin: 

TAT!How do I get a hold of Meade!?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 10 2008, 08:48 PM~10840926
> *My bad...I was going to post for TATTOO76 but I got side tracc'd with that bling and it threw me off! :biggrin:
> 
> TAT!How do I get a hold of Meade!?
> *


MEADE DISTRIBUTING COMPANY
6823 WEST WARREN AVENUE
Detroit, MI 48210


Phone: 800-482-3302 Fax: 313-361-9653


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Jun 10 2008, 12:06 AM~10835854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THEY GOT?


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Lets see some pics of your new guts BIG MARCUS... the cell phone pic aint cuttin it


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jun 9 2008, 03:18 PM~10831922
> *thanks to brn2ridelo and his advice i bought these spacers for the front and they work great,no grinding. got them on ebay..if you need some hit me up ill give you the guys email.
> 
> 
> ...


CAR LOOKS REAL NICE SPOOK!!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hydraulics Rack $100 in la

















before








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j5/MRsnoopdog/ferny2.jpg

STILL ON THE HUNT......


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Jun 10 2008, 06:20 PM~10841177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sneak peek is all you get...wanted something diferent,wasn't feeling the stocc pattern so I had it changed.Have to paint dash and a few other things then it will all be in.













Also have the entire stocc entire for sale no rips but faded.Could be dyed...


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

MY WIFES GLASSHOUSE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 11 2008, 09:20 PM~10850707
> *MY WIFES GLASSHOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


MY FIRST GLASSHOUSE WAS A '74 AND THAT SAME COLOR! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

no grinding on both mine and spooks house
looks good spook :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 11 2008, 10:10 PM~10852017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 9 2008, 10:10 AM~10829280
> *ANYTIME BRO!!!!
> 
> A LIL MOTIVATION!
> ...


I'M MOTIVATED! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EPTRUMORS_@Jun 6 2008, 08:01 PM~10815942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE MOTIVATION! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Jun 6 2008, 08:05 PM~10815964
> *
> 
> *


MORE MOTIVATION! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 5 2008, 03:26 AM~10803204
> *I  THINK YOU WELL KNOW I'M A FAN OF THE OLD SCHOOL. HOPE YOU GUYS CAN SEE THIS. CHECK OUT THIS OLD SCHOOL STYLED CANDY RED 76 GLASSHOUSE FROM THE SAN DIEGO, CA. BASED {AMIGOS CAR CLUB}! LET ME KNOW GUY'S IF YOU GUY'S CAN SEE THESE IMAGES. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


AND MORE MOTIVATION! :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

does anybody have the two little speaker grills they want to sell?


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

hope all the glasshouse bros are doing good! good to see ya back on track Phil!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 11 2008, 07:45 PM~10851044
> *MY FIRST GLASSHOUSE WAS A '74 AND THAT SAME COLOR! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


mine too but it was not a glasshouse,it was a 72 caprice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jun 12 2008, 02:21 AM~10852877
> *  hope all the glasshouse bros are doing good! good to see ya back on track Phil!
> *



:wave: *you know it bro*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 11 2008, 09:20 PM~10850707
> *MY WIFES GLASSHOUSE
> 
> 
> ...



SELL ME YOU VYNL TOP MODLINGS :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 12 2008, 12:02 PM~10855851
> *SELL ME YOU VYNL TOP MODLINGS  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: if i find some ill let you know


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

clean glasshouse gee


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Klique.........


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 12 2008, 01:02 PM~10855851
> *SELL ME YOU VYNL TOP MODLINGS  :biggrin:
> *



*i'm sure a have a set in my garage*


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Good morning people!

Does anyone have dealed with these people, going to buy alot of new stuff for the glasshouse today.

AutopartsWarehouse
PartsTrain


Oh and I have my other small list of parts that i can't find.  

Interior
-Clothing hooks,
-The plastic panel that goes under the dash, part under the steering colum
-The original radio
-Seatbelt mount, the part on the floor; i miss the cap that goes on it for the left side
-The Claxon unit within the steering wheel
-Handbrake release switch
-Hood release switch
-Door sils, (don't know if its the correct name of the part, its the chrome trim with the fisher logo on it)

Body
-Wheelwell trim, all four
-Headlight trim
-The chrome trim that goes above the grill

Engine Compartment
-Heater unit that goes on the outside against the firewall
-The lid of windshieldwiper resevoir

Trunk
-The original jack

:uh: 

:biggrin: Oh and some new body mount's would be nice.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Need alot of new parts because im busy with the frame off restauration,
A few things are done since i bought it last august.

Redone the engine with my homies Glenn and Joost




































Allmost done




































Stripped the car


















Pops welding a frame for the body to stand on









Joost redid all the welds on the frame,


















Now its time to work double speed, want to have the frame all done up before i begin with my summertime job.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jun 13 2008, 01:21 AM~10861080
> *Need alot of new parts because im busy with the frame off restauration,
> A few things are done since i bought it last august.
> 
> ...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

looking good mike..


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:
i wonder whats wrong with it... :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 13 2008, 01:44 PM~10862942
> *uffin:
> i wonder whats wrong with it... :biggrin:
> *


it's not in my driveway, that's what's wrong with it :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 13 2008, 10:38 AM~10862889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I LIKE IT !! * :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

IT OVERHEATED FROM LOOKING AT THE GIRLS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 12 2008, 06:17 PM~10857692
> *:nono: if i find some ill let you know
> *


I FOUND THEM..... THERE ON THAT CAR LOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 13 2008, 01:51 AM~10861037
> *i'm sure a have a set in my garage
> *


HIT A PLAYA UP THEN LOL..... :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 13 2008, 09:38 AM~10862889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 MUTHAFUCKA I KNOW I PICKED THE RIGHT CAR TO BE GETTING WHITE BITCHES LIKE THAT!!!!!!! FORGET CHROME REAR ENDS, THATS MY MOTIVATION TO GET MY RAGG DONE!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 13 2008, 10:38 AM~10862889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

I pulled all the glass off the 74 today :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 13 2008, 12:45 PM~10863804
> *HIT A PLAYA UP THEN LOL..... :biggrin:
> *



i'm gonna dig through the garage this weekend to pull out the header panel for brother marc.... i'll search for those to bro...


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 11 2008, 09:11 PM~10851384
> *no grinding on both mine and spooks house
> looks good spook :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


What up brn2ridelo,
Just wanted to know how much the wheel sticks out or if it sticks out at all. It looks like it is right on the lip. How does it look laid out? Does it the tire hit the lip of the fender? let me know. This might be something that Im interested in.


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Jun 4 2008, 10:17 AM~10796316
> *NEW PROJECT FOR EASTSIDE........... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This is my ride. I have 14's on it right now but want to change to 13's. The adapter/spacer could be the way to go.


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 13 2008, 01:09 PM~10864357
> *I pulled all the glass off the 74 today :0
> *


Was up M 74 did the homie come thru for your glass or did you get someone else?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 13 2008, 01:09 PM~10864357
> *I pulled all the glass off the 74 today :0
> *


are geting ready for the transplant?(t tops)


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 13 2008, 11:39 AM~10863768
> *I FOUND THEM..... THERE ON THAT CAR LOL.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 got watch out were i park it :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 13 2008, 06:01 PM~10865909
> *are geting ready for the transplant?(t tops)
> *



:0


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Good Morning, Going Fishing. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jun 14 2008, 04:03 AM~10867981
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Good Morning, Going Fishing. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good luck on catching the big one.. :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Spook hit me up today...
Throwning a Que for Father's Day....


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jun 13 2008, 05:23 PM~10865686
> *Was up M 74 did the homie come thru for your glass or did you get someone else?
> *


wassup dogg, actually he wasnt able to make it, he did refer me to someone else though, dude came through and hooked it up, hey thanks again dogg


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 13 2008, 06:01 PM~10865909
> *are geting ready for the transplant?(t tops)
> *


yesir, i hope to get started next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 14 2008, 11:48 AM~10869217
> *yesir, i hope to get started next weekend :biggrin:
> *




:0 *make sure to put a couple reinforcements if you cutting the top off...


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 14 2008, 11:25 AM~10869393
> *:0 *make sure to put a couple reinforcements if you cutting the top off...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Does anybody know if the Glasshouse and Raghouse frames are the same?Meaning could I get a hardtop frame wrapped and slide it under my Rag no prob???Info is greatly appreciated.

TTT for the G'z


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jun 14 2008, 12:25 PM~10869393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Jun 13 2008, 05:15 PM~10865632
> *What up brn2ridelo,
> Just wanted to know how much the wheel sticks out or if it sticks out at all.  It looks like it is right on the lip.  How does it look laid out?  Does it the tire hit the lip of the fender?  let me know.  This might be something that Im interested in.
> *


dont know if it'll hit im not lifted
but my homie in his 73 has the spacers
with a 1in extention on it


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

CLEANNN NEGATIVE PIC I DID





<a href='http://astore.amazon.com/buy.nintendo.wii.sale-20'>buy nintendo wii system</a>


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 15 2008, 06:02 AM~10871831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  very nice


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 14 2008, 08:41 PM~10871431
> *Does anybody know if the Glasshouse and Raghouse frames are the same?Meaning could I get a hardtop frame wrapped and slide it under my Rag no prob???Info is greatly appreciated.
> 
> TTT for the G'z
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 15 2008, 08:41 AM~10872895
> *:dunno:
> *



yes sir same thing......


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE BROTHERS*




*AND FOR ALL YOU THAT DON'T HAVE ANY KIDS....OWNING A GLASSHOUSE IS HAVING A CHILD :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*for big marc...here you go uce*


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you UCE...can't wait!Looks good.



> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jun 15 2008, 11:04 AM~10873574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 14 2008, 10:46 AM~10869138
> *wassup dogg, actually he wasnt able to make it, he did refer me to someone else though, dude came through and hooked it up, hey thanks again dogg
> *


Anytime homie.......


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DAY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 15 2008, 10:32 PM~10877363
> *DAY  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSER


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO PHIL AND SANGRE DID U GUYS FIND THE PARTS???? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 9 2008, 08:10 AM~10829280
> *ANYTIME BRO!!!!
> 
> A LIL MOTIVATION!
> ...


Looks just like the one, Im work on.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> DAMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 14 2008, 08:41 PM~10871431
> *Does anybody know if the Glasshouse and Raghouse frames are the same?Meaning could I get a hardtop frame wrapped and slide it under my Rag no prob???Info is greatly appreciated.
> 
> TTT for the G'z
> *


don't think it is. i could be wrong but, most gm convertibles came with extra reinforcements (boxed from factory) and a added x frame. the added x frame piace being your most important piece on a convertible!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 16 2008, 08:20 AM~10878782
> *don't think it is. i could be wrong but,  most gm convertibles came with extra reinforcements (boxed from factory) and a added x frame. the added x frame piace being your most important piece on a convertible!
> *



i've seen the reinforcements on other converts..... but the glasshouse the frame looked the same....where is topdog he should know for sure....  

sup stray


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 16 2008, 01:50 PM~10881201
> *i've seen the reinforcements on other converts..... but the glasshouse the frame looked the same....where is  topdog he should know for sure....
> 
> sup stray
> *


what up tom!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 16 2008, 02:10 PM~10881371
> *what up tom!!
> *



sup bro....i dug through my stuff sunday...didn't find those moldings....but i know they are there...i had an extra set and the ones that were on my 74' before i peeled the vinal off

i gotta get all the parts for my 76' together....then i can get a bigger shovel :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 16 2008, 03:24 PM~10881465
> *sup bro....i dug through my stuff sunday...didn't find those moldings....but i know they are there...i had an extra set and the ones that were on my 74' before i peeled the vinal off
> 
> i gotta get all the parts for my 76' together....then i can get a bigger shovel :biggrin:
> *


KOO....LET ME KNOW WHEN U FIND THEM


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

its a bad pic but heres one from the movie "Scary Movie"


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 16 2008, 08:20 AM~10878782
> *don't think it is. i could be wrong but,  most gm convertibles came with extra reinforcements (boxed from factory) and a added x frame. the added x frame piace being your most important piece on a convertible!
> *


The homie on here BIGBEN told me when he did a frame swap it was a full wrap from a rag and it was shorter. :dunno:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Jun 14 2008, 11:02 PM~10871831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE

LOOKS LIKE I GOT A LOT OF LOVE ON HERE THE PAST FEW DAYS, THANKS. WELL JUST TO LET YA'LL KNOW I PUT AROUND 800 MILES ON THE GLASSHOUSE THIS WEEKEND ROLLED UP TO TULSA FOR THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC. HERE IS A PIC FROM ANOTHER TOPIC.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 16 2008, 09:07 PM~10884892
> *LOOKS LIKE I GOT A LOT OF LOVE ON HERE THE PAST FEW DAYS, THANKS. WELL JUST TO LET YA'LL KNOW I PUT AROUND 800 MILES ON THE GLASSHOUSE THIS WEEKEND ROLLED UP TO TULSA FOR THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC. HERE IS A PIC FROM ANOTHER TOPIC.
> 
> 
> ...


 thats what the fuck im talking about! i drive my shit too! how much of an extension are you runnin up front dirty?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jun 16 2008, 10:13 PM~10884976
> *thats what the fuck im talking about!  i drive my shit too!  how much of an extension are you runnin up front dirty?
> *


  

1in


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I know its been discussed but im going to give you all a update on my rearend swap and front suspension swap, Pulled my rearend out today, I got an 83 sedan deville for the replacement, first prob I ran into was the yoke on the caprice rearend was bigger, so tommorow im going to got get the driveline from the caddy and make some measurments, and make it work ill keep you updated. Sorry I forgot my camera.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 16 2008, 01:50 PM~10881201
> *i've seen the reinforcements on other converts..... but the glasshouse the frame looked the same....where is  topdog he should know for sure....
> sup stray
> *


How's it going Tom? 
As far as the frames go, (Hardtop or Ragtop), they are the same. 
The difference in GM frames is associated with the X frames, not the glasshouse/raghouse frames. I purchased a glasshouse frame when I was building my raghouse. I didn't see any difference in either frame in regards to additional body mounts. I hope this info helps some LIL members who want to do a frame swap. I also suggest doing a differential swap when buidling a "House".


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 15 2008, 10:32 PM~10877363
> *DAY  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


I never really liked the glasshouses....but this thread has changed my mind on that! Nice ass cars guys! 

Any progress pics on the ragtop I sold out of Tucson to a guy from New Mexico? I think the guy's name was Dale.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 16 2008, 02:27 PM~10881476
> *
> 
> KOO....LET ME KNOW WHEN U FIND THEM
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

on ebay:










item # 150260134591

bad condition but its got the side window moldings.... some on PM the seller :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

Jesus Dirty! those pics are badass!!! great work, the stripes leaf and color classy shit 

Mr 74 heres an old pic of the scary movie one. the chrome header I think was done by a following owner at some point, and since then had fallen into the hands of a derby guy last I heard (full custom interior and probably 72 daytons aswell  )


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 16 2008, 04:22 PM~10881838
> *its a bad pic but heres one from the movie "Scary Movie"
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jun 17 2008, 05:55 AM~10886699
> *Jesus Dirty! those pics are badass!!! great work, the stripes leaf and color classy shit
> 
> Mr 74 heres an old pic of the scary movie one. the chrome header I think was done by a following owner at some point, and since then had fallen into the hands of a derby guy last I heard (full custom interior and probably 72 daytons aswell   )
> ...


Car is still alive but the body is rusted to shit.

Still looks the same but it is the underside that is rusted to fuck and with the creative mud work it still looks good


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 17 2008, 03:57 AM~10886563
> *on ebay:
> 
> 
> ...



I WAS LOOKING FOR THEM BUT SANGRE AND PHIL SAY THEY HAVE THEM :biggrin: 

GOOD LOOKING OUT THOE HOMIE


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 16 2008, 11:43 PM~10886192
> *How's it going Tom?
> As far as the frames go, (Hardtop or Ragtop), they are the same.
> The difference in GM frames is associated with the X frames, not the glasshouse/raghouse frames. I purchased a glasshouse frame when I was building my raghouse. I didn't see any difference in either frame in regards to additional body mounts.  I hope this info helps some LIL members who want to do a frame swap.  I also suggest doing a differential swap when buidling a "House".
> ...


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

Quick question on rims.. Can I run 14x6's on the rear and clear the skirts when I lay. 1974 raghouse. Want to ride asap, I'll change the rear end later if 14x6's will work.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

JUST CHANGE THE REAR END AND SAVE YOUR SELF THE DRAMA I GOT 14X7 ALL AROUND FOR NOW TILL MY 13-S COME IN


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

14x6 will work...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Jun 18 2008, 06:03 AM~10893903
> *JUST CHANGE THE REAR END AND SAVE YOUR SELF THE DRAMA I GOT 14X7 ALL AROUND FOR NOW TILL MY 13-S COME IN
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!, any more pics?
I can only remember pics without the striping along the side of the car.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. 14x6's for now (summertime) rearend swap later. uffin:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

Can someone post a pic of a ghouse on 14x6's


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Jun 18 2008, 06:45 PM~10900944
> *Can someone post a pic of a ghouse on 14x6's
> *


you can run 14x7 or 13x7 in rear.
take the skirt hardware off..handle/clip.take a grinder and grind the skirt down .
on the fender itself take the middle clip off and grind the same as the skirt.
use screws to hold the skirt in place.bend the side hooks out some and there you go..heres pics of the inside fender wells.
i run 13x7.. this is the quickest way to run x7s..


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jun 18 2008, 07:02 PM~10901103
> *you can run 14x7 or 13x7 in rear.
> take the skirt hardware off..handle/clip.take a grinder and grind the skirt down .
> on the fender itself take the middle clip off and grind the same as the skirt.
> ...


YES SIR 13x7 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook+Jun 18 2008, 08:02 PM~10901103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*DONT FUCK OFF YOUR SKIRTS AND HARDWEAR. MORE THAN LIKELY YOU WILL HAVE RUBBING ISSUES. MY $0.02*


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

DONT KNOW IF THESE HAVE BENN POSTED BUT HERE THA GLASSHOUSE WITH T TOPS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*THIS IS THE GLASSHOUSE FEST!!*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Just finished swapping my rearend it went in easily, threw on the zeniths tons of clearence :biggrin: ,now I just need to mod the driveline and then start working on the front end.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 18 2008, 10:32 PM~10902476
> *Just finished swapping my rearend it went in easily, threw on the zeniths tons of clearence :biggrin: ,now I just need to mod the driveline and then start working on the front end.
> *


THATS WHATS UP!  ANY PICS?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

look what i just got on ebay  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...bayphotohosting


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Jun 19 2008, 12:03 AM~10902222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good to hear


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 18 2008, 10:50 PM~10902624
> *THATS WHATS UP!  ANY PICS?
> *


Im a tard I keep forgetting my camera


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 19 2008, 02:57 AM~10903518
> *Im a tard I keep forgetting my camera
> *


 :nono: lol did you use straps?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 18 2008, 09:03 PM~10902222
> *THIS IS THE GLASSHOUSE FEST!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 19 2008, 12:59 AM~10903532
> *:nono: lol did you use straps?
> *


No they went right in, I was surprised cause of all the probs I heard.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 18 2008, 10:49 PM~10903072
> *look what i just got on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...bayphotohosting
> *




:worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jun 18 2008, 09:59 PM~10902198
> *
> *


Nice 73 but you are in the wrong neck of the woods.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 18 2008, 11:49 PM~10903072
> *look what i just got on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...bayphotohosting
> *


Fuck 10 bucks thats badass :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 19 2008, 10:14 AM~10904397
> *No they went right in, I was surprised cause of all the probs I heard.
> *


good deal


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

I have to get rid of these fillers for a 76 caprice anyone interested let me know. They are very cherry no fiberglass, all plastic.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 19 2008, 08:37 AM~10904533
> *:worship:  :nicoderm:
> *



I KNOW I WAS JUST DICKING AROUND AND WHEN I CLICKED ON IT AND SAW THE CAR I WAS LIKE YEEEEEEEA ITS MINE!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

SUP PHIL HAVENT CAME ACROSS THE PARTS??


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

*Gettin Started .......... long way to go!!! :biggrin: *
*The House*








*4 door parts car, and the DD *








*Some chrome goodies*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Jun 19 2008, 01:54 PM~10906611
> *Gettin Started .......... long way to go!!!  :biggrin:
> The House
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE MY 75 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 18 2008, 10:49 PM~10903072
> *look what i just got on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...bayphotohosting
> *


I WILL TRADE YOU FOR THE SIDE MOULDING YOU NEED!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DONE..... :biggrin: ADD 4 TACOS FROM THE SPOT AND U GOT A DEAL


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 19 2008, 01:14 PM~10906727
> *DONE..... :biggrin: ADD 4 TACOS FROM THE SPOT AND U GOT A DEAL
> *


THE SPOT SUCKS NOW!!! BUT I WILL GET YOU 4 FROM JACK IN THE BOX!! :biggrin: THEY GOT AC ITS HOTTER THAN A MATHER IN THE VALLE RIGHT NOW 107 AND STILL GOING UP!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Jun 19 2008, 08:54 PM~10906611
> *Gettin Started .......... long way to go!!!  :biggrin:
> The House
> 
> ...


good luck on the project


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Waz up Glasshouse Family


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 19 2008, 02:19 PM~10906751
> *THE SPOT SUCKS NOW!!! BUT I WILL GET YOU 4 FROM JACK IN THE BOX!!  :biggrin:  THEY GOT AC ITS HOTTER THAN A MATHER IN THE VALLE RIGHT NOW 107 AND STILL GOING UP!
> *



NAW THEN JUST GIVE ME THE PARTS I NEED


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

damn, I took that pic back in... that's my brothers frame :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 19 2008, 06:03 AM~10902222
> *
> 
> yo dirty thats one real nice pic! ghouse looks like its floatin on those ds :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 19 2008, 02:24 PM~10907206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:tears:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

Damn Ruocco good on ya bro, that shop looks nice to have too :0


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Metty (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Jun 19 2008, 12:54 PM~10906611
> *Gettin Started .......... long way to go!!!  :biggrin:
> The House
> 
> ...



lookin good donny roc


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 19 2008, 01:19 PM~10906751
> *THE SPOT SUCKS NOW!!! BUT I WILL GET YOU 4 FROM JACK IN THE BOX!!  :biggrin:  THEY GOT AC ITS HOTTER THAN A MATHER IN THE VALLE RIGHT NOW 107 AND STILL GOING UP!
> *


thats fishin weather here next to colorado river
its only 116 to day


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Just finished my front suspension, 13s fit, no spacers and no grinding, should be bringing it home tomorrow.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 19 2008, 10:35 PM~10910939
> *Just finished my front suspension, 13s fit, no spacers and no grinding, should be bringing it home tomorrow.
> *


did you end up swapping the whole suspension


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 19 2008, 02:24 PM~10907206
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 *nacho...holy shit where you been bro*


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 20 2008, 07:35 AM~10910939
> *Just finished my front suspension, 13s fit, no spacers and no grinding, should be bringing it home tomorrow.
> *



with factory rotors and spinals up front? i couldnt make my rev fit


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 20 2008, 12:44 AM~10911547
> *:0 nacho...holy shit where you been bro
> 
> *


thats exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jun 19 2008, 05:29 PM~10908270
> *Damn Ruocco good on ya bro, that shop looks nice to have too :0
> *



Thanks Maiden, saw the 76 at the Fathers day show............. good motivation man, seein your car gets my ass in gear to work on mine!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Jun 20 2008, 12:44 AM~10911305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope you have to switch them to 80s caprice 11 inch rotors
Drives great to


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 20 2008, 08:55 PM~10917411
> *I used everything from an 88 caprice, except upper a arm, and inner tierod, glasshouse tierod screwed right it, 13s bolted up no probs and no grinding
> Nope you have to switch them to 80s caprice 11 inch rotors
> Drives great to
> ...


LOOKS FUCKING GREAT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 20 2008, 10:40 PM~10917641
> *LOOKS FUCKING GREAT!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 20 2008, 09:55 PM~10917411
> *I used everything from an 88 caprice, except upper a arm, and inner tierod, glasshouse tierod screwed right it, 13s bolted up no probs and no grinding
> Nope you have to switch them to 80s caprice 11 inch rotors
> Drives great to
> ...


WHAT ABOUT THE CENTER LINK? AND THE 80's AND 70's TIE RODS USE THE SAME SLEVES?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 21 2008, 03:17 AM~10918558
> *WHAT ABOUT THE CENTER LINK? AND THE 80's AND 70's TIE RODS USE THE SAME SLEVES?
> *


Used the stock centerlink, only changed outer tierods, they screwed right in.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 20 2008, 08:55 PM~10917411
> *I used everything from an 88 caprice, except upper a arm, and inner tierod, glasshouse tierod screwed right it, 13s bolted up no probs and no grinding
> Nope you have to switch them to 80s caprice 11 inch rotors
> Drives great to
> ...


look nice bro...i knew it had to be more than just a simple spindle and rotor swap like some people talked about in here, i was doing the same thing but didnt go as far as you did, mad props on that, how about the brake caliper, did you have to swap those out, when i was gonna do it to mine i had bought new 80's caprice calipers


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 20 2008, 09:55 PM~10917411
> *I used everything from an 88 caprice, except upper a arm, and inner tierod, glasshouse tierod screwed right it, 13s bolted up no probs and no grinding
> Nope you have to switch them to 80s caprice 11 inch rotors
> Drives great to
> ...


Looks good on 13's. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 21 2008, 04:15 AM~10918608
> *Used the stock centerlink, only changed outer tierods, they screwed right in.
> *


MYSTERY SOLVED. CAN YOU PM ME THE COMPLETE LIST OF WAS 70's AND WHAT WAS 80's


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 21 2008, 08:19 AM~10919100
> *Looks good on 13's. :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whats up whats up 'housers! gettin mine cut out for some lifts as we speak. me and my bro are doin it, so it may take a lil bit since we're doin it in our spare time. kepp a look out for pics.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jun 21 2008, 07:09 PM~10919567
> *whats up whats up 'housers!  gettin mine cut out for some lifts as we speak.  me and my bro are doin it, so it may take a lil bit since we're doin it in our spare time.  kepp a look out for pics.
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 21 2008, 07:02 PM~10919545
> *MYSTERY SOLVED. CAN YOU PM ME THE COMPLETE LIST OF WAS 70's AND WHAT WAS 80's
> *



x2! please post it on here so we can all participate


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 20 2008, 08:55 PM~10917411
> *I used everything from an 88 caprice, except upper a arm, and inner tierod, glasshouse tierod screwed right it, 13s bolted up no probs and no grinding
> Nope you have to switch them to 80s caprice 11 inch rotors
> Drives great to
> ...


*LOOKS NICE !! AND ITS ON 13"S ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 21 2008, 11:47 AM~10919744
> *x2! please post it on here so we can all participate
> *


I'M TRYING TO GET YOU THAT PIC......


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 21 2008, 09:28 PM~10920213
> *I'M TRYING TO GET YOU THAT PIC......
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 21 2008, 01:02 PM~10919545
> *MYSTERY SOLVED. CAN YOU PM ME THE COMPLETE LIST OF WAS 70's AND WHAT WAS 80's
> *


PM'd :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 21 2008, 11:02 AM~10919545
> *MYSTERY SOLVED. CAN YOU PM ME THE COMPLETE LIST OF WAS 70's AND WHAT WAS 80's
> *


Now you can put all that chrome ou have on your front end :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life+Jun 21 2008, 02:35 PM~10920565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD ALL THAT SHIT....NOW I GOT MY LIST OF THINGS TO GET! :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

heres a preview of what went down today


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

DAMN! You couldn't just cut out the roof for the new T-Tops or weld a center patch for the roof?

That ride is going to look good with the new tops.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 21 2008, 08:21 PM~10921904
> *
> SOLD ALL THAT SHIT....NOW I GOT MY LIST OF THINGS TO GET! :biggrin:
> *


Shit to bad as the shit you had looked good.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 21 2008, 11:15 PM~10923143
> *DAMN!  You couldn't just cut out the roof for the new T-Tops or weld a center patch for the roof?
> 
> That ride is going to look good with the new tops.
> ...


we contemplated(spell) a few ways to do it and my uncle figured this way to be easier for him, he measured for at least an hour, we only had one chance to get it right


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Ok, should look great when it's done.

Here's a pic, for some motivation .


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 21 2008, 11:26 PM~10923226
> *Ok, should look great when it's done.
> 
> Here's a pic, for some motivation .
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

heres a shot of the test fit


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^ do you believe in reincarnation? i do!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 21 2008, 11:45 PM~10923343
> *^ do you believe in reincarnation? i do!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

This feature in LRM (one of the first issues), is why I always wanted a glass or rag house.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 21 2008, 11:13 PM~10923129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks for the roof doggie


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^ this is just too cool! im proud to be a 74-76 owner and part of the brotherhood of the GLASSHOUSE FEST!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

If anybody has any questions about the swap I did for the 13s just hit me on the pm I would be glad to help.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 21 2008, 04:55 AM~10917411
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That is one classy color combination, and the 13"s sets it off.
:thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Jun 22 2008, 12:02 AM~10923067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Damn Big Dog se aventaron, looks great Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Don't even post that on the Old Pics tread Homie, them fools gave you too much shit for getting those T-Tops that they don't deserve to see your progress pictures and how good it's going to look. Keep them here with your Family where We really appreciate it, i could have cared less if it was a car that was at a Museum that you cut the roof off, if it was at the junk yard and you cut it's roof, good for you Homie. Just my 2.*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHELADAS75, Mr.74
:wave:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 22 2008, 07:20 AM~10924163
> *
> Damn Big Dog se aventaron, looks great Homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Don't even post that on the Old Pics tread Homie, them fools gave you too much shit for getting those T-Tops that they don't deserve to see your progress pictures and how good it's going to look. Keep them here with your Family where We really appreciate it, i could have cared less if it was a car that was at a Museum that you cut the roof off, if it was at the junk yard and you cut it's roof, good for you Homie. Just my 2.
> *


gracias dogg, i saw what you posted, thanks for backing me up loco, as soon as i get it back on the road i'll shoot out to you pad and chill for a minute

hay te miro, gotta go back out to the "lab" lol and try to finish the top :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 22 2008, 01:42 AM~10923702
> *If anybody has any questions about the swap I did for the 13s just hit me on the pm I would be glad to help.
> *


that shit looks good J,, just puttin the 13s on it gives it a whole new look


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jun 22 2008, 08:29 AM~10924190
> *that shit looks good J,, just puttin the 13s on it gives it a whole new look
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 22 2008, 07:20 AM~10924163
> *
> Damn Big Dog se aventaron, looks great Homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Don't even post that on the Old Pics tread Homie, them fools gave you too much shit for getting those T-Tops that they don't deserve to see your progress pictures and how good it's going to look. Keep them here with your Family where We really appreciate it, i could have cared less if it was a car that was at a Museum that you cut the roof off, if it was at the junk yard and you cut it's roof, good for you Homie. Just my 2.
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN YOUR DONE, LOOKS GREAT HOMIE, KEEP ON IT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 22 2008, 12:39 AM~10923586
> *^ this is just too cool! im proud to be a 74-76 owner and part of the brotherhood of the GLASSHOUSE FEST!!   :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 22 2008, 12:39 AM~10923586
> *^ this is just too cool! im proud to be a 74-76 owner and part of the brotherhood of the GLASSHOUSE FEST!!   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 21 2008, 11:39 PM~10923317
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 *nice work bro.....*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 22 2008, 11:32 AM~10925163
> *:0 nice work bro.....
> 
> 
> *


thanks tom  

i really appreciate all the good feedback the Glasshouse family is giving me


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 22 2008, 04:20 PM~10924163
> *
> Damn Big Dog se aventaron, looks great Homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Don't even post that on the Old Pics tread Homie, them fools gave you too much shit for getting those T-Tops that they don't deserve to see your progress pictures and how good it's going to look. Keep them here with your Family where We really appreciate it, i could have cared less if it was a car that was at a Museum that you cut the roof off, if it was at the junk yard and you cut it's roof, good for you Homie. Just my 2.
> *



what he said. you are kinda bringin that ride back


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN 74 THAT MOFO GONNA LOOK BAD....


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 21 2008, 11:39 PM~10923317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS FUCK GOOD HOMIE NICE WORK


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 22 2008, 12:39 AM~10923586
> *^ this is just too cool! im proud to be a 74-76 owner and part of the brotherhood of the GLASSHOUSE FEST!!   :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

heres a shot from today :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 22 2008, 04:20 PM~10927205
> *heres a shot from today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jun 22 2008, 05:55 PM~10927402
> *
> 
> 
> ...




is that Jaime's old ride from Latin Life


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

IT WAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

JUST PASSING Y TO SAY Q-VO TO ALL MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSERS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: *nice rag....but for tenth time....wrong fucking topic*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=166473

post away in this topic


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 23 2008, 07:52 AM~10929592
> *:uh: nice rag....but for tenth time....wrong fucking topic
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=166473
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 22 2008, 05:20 PM~10927205
> *heres a shot from today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMM!!!! :biggrin: thats fuckin bad ass homie!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jun 22 2008, 06:55 PM~10927402
> *
> 
> 
> ...



* Isn't this the Latin Life Car? Saw it for Sale couple months ago. 


Oops, EDIT, someone beat me to it already :biggrin: , and yes this is a 73, so it's not considered a Glasshouse or Rag House. Nice Car either way, The Guys from Latin Life Car Club Can sure build bad ass Rides.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 22 2008, 08:28 AM~10924181
> *gracias dogg, i saw what you posted, thanks for backing me up loco, as soon as i get it back on the road i'll shoot out to you pad and chill for a minute
> 
> hay te miro, gotta go back out to the "lab" lol and try to finish the top :biggrin:
> *


*Ya Sabes Big Doggy  .
Them Fools where wrong for dogging you out like that. I'll see if i can make it up there next weekend and chill for a minute Homie.  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 23 2008, 09:27 AM~10931410
> *Ya Sabes Big Doggy  .
> Them Fools where wrong for dogging you out like that. I'll see if i can make it up there next weekend and chill for a minute Homie.
> *


ya saves loco, cuando queras


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 22 2008, 06:20 PM~10927205
> *heres a shot from today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NAW JUST SLAP ON THE TRU'S AND THE 520'S


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 23 2008, 01:11 PM~10933050
> *NAW JUST SLAP ON THE TRU'S AND THE 520'S
> *


 :nono: not till its done, im gonna slap on the 14" 100 spokes i had on there for now


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Jun 23 2008, 11:36 AM~10931832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*  Fuck Half Ass'n, que no.  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 23 2008, 01:15 PM~10933091
> *
> 
> Fuck Half Ass'n, que no.
> *


----------



## TINYROTTY (Apr 8, 2008)

A JUAN YOUR RIDE IS GOING TO BE TUFF!! YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP! YOU HAVE YOUR VISION ON WHAT THAT RIDE IS GOING TO REPRESENT. AND AS FAR AS THAT HATING ON YOU FOR (RESCUING) THE T-TOPS FROM THE CRUSHER, IT'S ONLY ENVY!! KEEP ON WITH YOUR GLASSHOUSE!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 22 2008, 05:20 PM~10927205
> *heres a shot from today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i hate posting a pic thats been posted before.. but damn man....
this one is sweet ride.. gotta find me some T's for the 76 one day.. 
shit maybe i should finish the 63 first


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 21 2008, 10:02 AM~10919545
> *MYSTERY SOLVED. CAN YOU PM ME THE COMPLETE LIST OF WAS 70's AND WHAT WAS 80's
> *


X2... not planning on it yet but im sure i'll be doing it in the future..


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 23 2008, 01:49 PM~10933419
> *i hate posting a pic thats been posted before.. but damn man....
> this one is sweet ride.. gotta find me some T's for the 76 one day..
> shit maybe i should finish the 63 first
> *


thanks bro, i appreciate all the positive feedback


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 23 2008, 02:14 PM~10933078
> *:nono: not till its done, im gonna slap on the 14" 100 spokes i had on there for now
> *


YEA WHEN ITS DONE NOT NOW  THATS WHAT IAM WAITING FOR TO SLAP ON MY TRU'S :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

CAR LOOKS GREAT!! FUCK WHAT ANYONE ELSE SAYS YOUR DOIN IT BIG RIGHT THERE AND DOIN IT YOUR WAY!! BIG PROPS TO YOU MY MAN, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN YOUR FINISHED WITH THE TRU'S :0 DAMN NICE RIDE HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 23 2008, 09:27 AM~10931410
> *Ya Sabes Big Doggy  .
> Them Fools where wrong for dogging you out like that. I'll see if i can make it up there next weekend and chill for a minute Homie.
> *



:0 link?.....i missed all that......

hit me up smurf we can roll with the a/c on..i wanna those t-tops :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SUP PHIL..... ANY LUCK WITH THE PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 23 2008, 03:23 PM~10934126
> *SUP PHIL..... ANY LUCK WITH THE PARTS :biggrin:
> *



they are there just soooo dam hot out there....i took the day off today so tonight i'll dig deeper...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 23 2008, 03:50 PM~10933865
> *:0 link?.....i missed all that......
> 
> hit me up smurf we can roll with the a/c on..i wanna those t-tops :biggrin:
> *


*Hell yeah Homie, i'll probably drive the Glasshouse out there  .

You know me Big Dog, i don't like to start shit but them fools where just wrong, talking about who ever cut the roof off the original car deserved to get his ass beat :angry: , fuck that Homie, i took that shit more personal cause i know the Homie Johny personally and he's good people, he didn't deserve all that bullshit from the so called O.Gs and didn't need to have to explain to anybody why he took the roof off a car in the Junk yard. just my 2.*


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 23 2008, 04:32 PM~10934194
> *Hell yeah Homie, i'll probably drive the Glasshouse out there  .
> 
> You know me Big Dog, i don't like to start shit but them fools where just wrong, talking about who ever cut the roof off the original car deserved to get his ass beat :angry: , fuck that Homie, i took that shit more personal cause i know the Homie Johny personally and he's good people, he didn't deserve all that bullshit from the so called O.Gs and didn't need to have to explain to anybody why he took the roof off a car in the Junk yard. just my 2.
> *


X2 Bunch of hatters IMO.

I would have tried to keep the og car but fuck it.I feel it is better to do something badass with what you can score and use instead of letting it go get crushed and turned into rebar to build a dam in china.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-1974-19...sspagenameZWDVW

someone jump on these...i would but my 76' needs to rolling before i even think of buying any other parts


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jun 23 2008, 04:37 PM~10934661
> *X2 Bunch of hatters IMO.
> 
> I would have tried to keep the og car but fuck it.I feel it is better to do something badass with what you can score and use instead of letting it go get crushed and turned into rebar to build a dam in china.
> *



car looked like shit anyway...MR.74 took the best part of it....i'm glad he did...i would have done the same thing...


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Havn't been on here for a while but I look often.. Here are some new pics :biggrin:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jun 23 2008, 05:21 PM~10935031
> *
> 
> 
> ...



scary neighborhood...only person on the block? :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 21 2008, 11:13 PM~10923129
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 *just throwing this out there...i have a 44'' in my 74 i can cut like this if anyone is interested?....let me know...*


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 23 2008, 06:28 PM~10935087
> *scary neighborhood...only person on the block? :0
> *


When we moved in everyone moved out  ...aint no one gonna go out in that heat just me :banghead:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jun 23 2008, 05:39 PM~10935173
> *When we moved in everyone moved out  ...aint no one gonna go out in that heat just me :banghead:
> *



it must be hot as fuck...don't even have grass...just rocks...dam....and here i am conplaining about the 90's here....  




 car is looking good though bro....


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 23 2008, 07:06 PM~10935390
> *it must be hot as fuck...don't even have grass...just rocks...dam....and here i am conplaining about the 90's here....
> car is looking good though bro....
> *


108 here but I got grass on my side :biggrin: 90's thats winter :uh: can't wait to see more of your car with the t tops..
you thik my looks ok did all the work myself..


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jun 23 2008, 06:12 PM~10935438
> *108 here but I got grass on my side :biggrin: 90's thats winter :uh: can't wait to see more of your car with the t tops..
> you thik my looks ok did all the work myself..
> *


cars looks bad ass !! very nice what it dew !?

you got those a arms extend real nice what did you go 1 and a half inchs ??


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jun 23 2008, 07:16 PM~10935478
> *cars looks bad ass !! very nice what it dew !?
> 
> you got those a arms extend real nice what did you go 1 and a half inchs ??
> ...


workin on it as for the arms 1inch a arms 1inch belly fully wrapped homeboy..
it will hit bumper when i'm done


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jun 23 2008, 06:19 PM~10935013
> *Havn't been on here for a while but I look often.. Here are some new pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*Much props Homie, i'm running the same, split belly and 1 inch extended arms, had to shim mine in about a good half inch though.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 23 2008, 04:32 PM~10934194
> *Hell yeah Homie, i'll probably drive the Glasshouse out there  .
> 
> You know me Big Dog, i don't like to start shit but them fools where just wrong, talking about who ever cut the roof off the original car deserved to get his ass beat :angry: , fuck that Homie, i took that shit more personal cause i know the Homie Johny personally and he's good people, he didn't deserve all that bullshit from the so called O.Gs and didn't need to have to explain to anybody why he took the roof off a car in the Junk yard. just my 2.
> *


X2 

KEEP DOING THE DAMN THING JOHNNY


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 23 2008, 06:31 PM~10935118
> * just throwing this out there...i have a 44'' in my 74 i can cut like this if anyone is interested?....let me know...
> *


Are you not going to try and keep your 74 alive?

Or is it off to heaven with other nice rides :tears:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by true rider+Jun 23 2008, 05:19 PM~10935013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 damn "MEXICANS" running out the neighborhood :biggrin: your block smells like paint and fresh beans on the stove during the day and coronas and carne asada at night. :biggrin:   












thats cool my block is that way too :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 23 2008, 05:31 PM~10935118
> * just throwing this out there...i have a 44'' in my 74 i can cut like this if anyone is interested?....let me know...
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 18 2008, 08:51 PM~10902105
> *DONT FUCK OFF YOUR SKIRTS AND HARDWEAR. MORE THAN LIKELY YOU WILL HAVE RUBBING ISSUES. MY $0.02
> *


Thats what I was thinking.... So does anyone got a pic of a ghouse riding on 14x6's.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jun 23 2008, 08:20 PM~10936506
> *Are you not going to try and keep your 74 alive?
> 
> Or is it off to heaven with other nice rides :tears:
> *



well i really want to redo the car...but now with my space issue...and a truck payment...i'm just worried about my 76' right now...for sure i'm gonna keep the frame and drivetrain...so i can  ...well you know ...but i'm sure theres some 74'
IMPALA fans that will appreciate all the parts i got...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Jun 23 2008, 10:54 PM~10937826
> *Thats what I was thinking.... So does anyone got a pic of a ghouse riding on 14x6's.
> *


been riding 13x7 for years with my old glasshouses.no rubbing problems..swapping is the best way to go but some of us dont have access to shops so we gotta do it the poor mans way.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jun 23 2008, 05:19 PM~10935013
> *Havn't been on here for a while but I look often.. Here are some new pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



we used an ELCO rear end in this so this way it will lay down with skirts and you can see it still gets a full lock too.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 23 2008, 07:31 PM~10935118
> * just throwing this out there...i have a 44'' in my 74 i can cut like this if anyone is interested?....let me know...
> *


I've had a 44" for 3 years..... Just cant seem to find anyone to cut it out :uh: If anyone in the midwest or eastcoast that knows someone who can do it please let me know.... I may have to ship the house to Smurf and let him take care of it for me :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jun 23 2008, 07:19 PM~10935013
> *Havn't been on here for a while but I look often.. Here are some new pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 24 2008, 10:07 AM~10939532
> *I've had a 44" for 3 years..... Just cant seem to find anyone to cut it out  :uh:  If anyone in the midwest or eastcoast that knows someone who can do it please let me know.... I may have to ship the house to Smurf and let him take care of it for me  :0  :biggrin:
> *


* :0 :biggrin: I think i have space & a few leads to where to get it done :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 24 2008, 09:17 AM~10939254
> *we used an ELCO rear end in this so this way it will lay down with skirts and you can see it still gets a full lock too.
> *


*That's with the drop mounts too right? or are you Guys just running a slip.*


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 24 2008, 11:18 AM~10939583
> * :0  :biggrin: I think i have space & a few leads to where to get it done :cheesy:
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 22 2008, 11:52 PM~10929592
> *:uh: nice rag....but for tenth time....wrong fucking topic
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=166473
> 
> ...


THIS IS FOR U PHIL!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 24 2008, 09:22 AM~10939596
> *That's with the drop mounts too right? or are you Guys just running a slip.
> *


if i remember right it has drop mounts extended uppers, molded lowers(stock length) and a slip too.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 23 2008, 04:31 PM~10934187
> *they are there just soooo dam hot out there....i took the day off today so tonight i'll dig deeper...
> *



KOOL......


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 24 2008, 03:11 PM~10941832
> *if i remember right it has drop mounts extended uppers, molded lowers(stock length) and a slip too.
> *


half inch longer lowwers and ujustable uppers...uses a full 14 inch stroke..


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jun 24 2008, 02:45 PM~10942047
> *half inch longer lowwers  and ujustable uppers...uses a full 14 inch stroke..
> *


oh my bad i couldn't remember :biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Jun 24 2008, 01:28 PM~10941468
> *THIS IS FOR U PHIL!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This is one clean rag house!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny+Jun 24 2008, 03:11 PM~10941832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks, looks great.  *


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 23 2008, 09:19 AM~10931363
> *
> Isn't this the Latin Life Car? Saw it for Sale couple months ago.
> Oops, EDIT, someone beat me to it already :biggrin: , and yes this is a 73, so it's not considered a Glasshouse or Rag House.  Nice Car either way, The Guys from Latin Life Car Club Can sure build bad ass Rides.
> *


Thanks Smurf! For giving props to the club (Latin Life)


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Jun 24 2008, 04:22 PM~10942256
> *Thanks Smurf! For giving props to the club (Latin Life)
> *


*
No problem Homie, just giving props where props are due, Latin Life has some of the Baddest Glasshouses and Rag Houses out there.  *


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 24 2008, 12:16 AM~10937938
> *well i really want to redo the car...but now with my space issue...and a truck payment...i'm just worried about my 76' right now...for sure i'm gonna keep the frame and drivetrain...so i can   ...well you know ...but i'm sure theres some 74'
> IMPALA fans that will appreciate all the parts i got...
> *


Very true.Your 74 will be able to help keep many others on the road :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Jun 23 2008, 02:13 PM~10933607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i appreciate all you guys backing me up 100%, the is why this is the best topic on layitlow, we're always down to help eachother out!  


we'll its safe to say the hardest part is done, got the top on there and primered :biggrin: im really happy with the outcome, the best part about it is that it was done by the man who baptized me and got me hooked on lowriding, my Padrino Felipe, he's also the reason i always wanted a glasshouse, this man is a legend in my eyes  i dont think i can thank him enough for doing this for me


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I need some help fellas, Im getting my top redone and I need the trim that goes around the side windows, I have the trim but its dried up and a little shrunk. Thanks


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 24 2008, 10:25 PM~10943772
> *I need some help fellas, Im getting my top redone and I need the trim that goes around the side windows, I have the trim but its dried up and a little shrunk. Thanks
> *


If you ever come across a set you're gonna pay a grip for them. they're rare and thats why I think a lot of guys roll without it


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 24 2008, 08:29 PM~10943796
> *If you ever come across a set you're gonna pay a grip for them. they're rare and thats why I think a lot of guys roll without it
> *


Well maybe I can make mine work, hopefully


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 24 2008, 10:34 PM~10943835
> *Well maybe I can make mine work, hopefully
> *


hopefully!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 24 2008, 02:27 PM~10942287
> *
> No problem Homie, just giving props where props are due, Latin Life has some of the Baddest Glasshouses and Rag Houses out there.
> *



sup smurf


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 23 2008, 08:17 PM~10936486
> *X2
> 
> KEEP DOING THE DAMN THING JOHNNY
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

heres some shots for today

heres a couple after taking off about 5 layers of paint

















these last three we're after we shot the primer

























these are the only shots i have for today, i have a few more pics on my camera that i need to upload, ill take more tomorrow too and post them


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 24 2008, 10:15 PM~10944826
> *heres some shots for today
> 
> heres a couple after taking off about 5 layers of paint
> ...


Looks good bro.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr.74, *SMURF*, SILVER DOLLAR

:wave: que onda loco!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 24 2008, 09:15 PM~10944826
> *heres some shots for today
> 
> heres a couple after taking off about 5 layers of paint
> ...


THAT REALY GOOD WORK CARNAL AND IM GLAD YOU DID THE RITE DESICION ON THE TOP REGARDLESS OF WHAT ANY BODY SAYS I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 24 2008, 08:10 PM~10943686
> *i appreciate all you guys backing me up 100%, the is why this is the best topic on layitlow, we're always down to help eachother out!
> we'll its safe to say the hardest part is done, got the top on there and primered :biggrin: im really happy with the outcome, the best part about it is that it was done by the man who baptized me and got me hooked on lowriding, my Padrino Felipe, he's also the reason i always wanted a glasshouse, this man is a legend in my eyes  i dont think i can thank him enough for doing this for me
> *


*Looks fucking great Homie, ay te wacho el weekend. :0 :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jun 24 2008, 09:45 PM~10944510
> *sup smurf
> *


*What's up Big Dog, i tried calling you a few times but couldn't get a hold of you :biggrin:  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 24 2008, 09:36 PM~10944984
> *Looks fucking great Homie, ay te wacho el weekend. :0  :cheesy:
> *


*

ya saves dogg, its a family thing, family should be the backbone of every build, its what lowriding is all about

hit me up this weekend, i dont think i work this sunday, most likely ill be out there cleaning out the garage and the car*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 24 2008, 10:41 PM~10945040
> *ya saves dogg, its a family thing, family should be the backbone of every build, its what lowriding is all about
> 
> hit me up this weekend, i dont think i work this sunday, most likely ill be out there cleaning out the garage and the car
> *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Jun 24 2008, 09:33 PM~10944963
> *THAT REALY GOOD WORK CARNAL AND IM GLAD YOU DID THE RITE DESICION ON THE TOP REGARDLESS OF WHAT ANY BODY SAYS I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT
> *


thanks bro, i cant wait to see it come together either, im gonna do as much as i can to it as time goes by, between work and school i hardly have time for it, ill keep all my glasshouse bros posted


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

the car looks good homie them t-tops look great


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 24 2008, 10:15 PM~10944826
> *heres some shots for today
> 
> heres a couple after taking off about 5 layers of paint
> ...


IT'S COMING ALONG NICE. DO YOU HAVE THE GLASS TOPS YET?


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

hno:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 24 2008, 10:37 PM~10945498
> *IT'S COMING ALONG NICE. DO YOU HAVE THE GLASS TOPS YET?
> *


thanks bro, i do have the glass tops, ill shoot some pics tomorrow with the tops on


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 24 2008, 11:47 PM~10945568
> *thanks bro, i do have the glass tops, ill shoot some pics tomorrow with the tops on
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*dam johnny....that was fast....take care of any rust problems around the side windows while the glass is off...*



:nicoderm:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 25 2008, 12:15 AM~10944826
> *heres some shots for today
> 
> heres a couple after taking off about 5 layers of paint
> ...


lookin good homie, thats some fast progress  It'll be nice seeing a house rollin around with t-tops again :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to you!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

NICE!!!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 11 2008, 01:49 AM~10843586
> *
> WHAT THEY GOT?
> *


Meade Distributing is the company that made the convertible tops for GM since the 1940's.


thats where I got TopDoggs top from.


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 24 2008, 10:15 PM~10944826
> *heres some shots for today
> 
> heres a couple after taking off about 5 layers of paint
> ...


that is badass can't wait to see it done....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

LOOKS GREAT!!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

x2! :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 25 2008, 07:00 AM~10946532
> *Meade Distributing is the company that made the convertible tops for GM since the 1940's.
> thats where I got TopDoggs top from.
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*metal work almost done*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

awe ya phil!

whats up raghouse fest???!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 24 2008, 09:15 PM~10944826
> *heres some shots for today
> 
> heres a couple after taking off about 5 layers of paint
> ...


*CAME OUT NICE !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Finally pullled it out, and rolled to the gas station :wow: took a couple cell phone pics


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 25 2008, 01:14 AM~10946150
> *dam johnny....that was fast....take care of any rust problems around the side windows while the glass is off...
> :nicoderm:
> *


thanks bro, yea i had some cancer under the left quarter glass, took care of that and also where the windshiled sits, took care of that too


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 25 2008, 05:41 PM~10950755
> *thanks bro, yea i had some cancer under the left quarter glass, took care of that and also where the windshiled sits, took care of that too
> *


So are you going to patteren the shit out of the roof now?

Or do you plan on painting it the body color?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jun 25 2008, 05:36 PM~10951102
> *So are you going to patteren the shit out of the roof now?
> 
> Or do you plan on painting it the body color?
> *


for now just paint it to match the body, eventaully i want a solid candy


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 25 2008, 12:39 PM~10949074
> * metal work almost done
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good tom!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*just trying to keep up*


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 24 2008, 08:15 PM~10944826
> *heres some shots for today
> 
> heres a couple after taking off about 5 layers of paint
> ...


Was up Mr 74 your ride is looking good homie..........


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jun 25 2008, 07:31 PM~10951936
> *Was up Mr 74 your ride is looking good homie..........
> *


thanks bro, hows the 76 coming along


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 25 2008, 03:43 PM~10950376
> *Finally pullled it out, and rolled to the gas station  :wow:  took a couple cell phone pics
> 
> 
> ...


nice and clean. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 25 2008, 01:39 PM~10949075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

*Best Topic on LIL !!*


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 24 2008, 08:15 PM~10944826
> *heres some shots for today
> 
> heres a couple after taking off about 5 layers of paint
> ...


 :0 LOOKING GOOD MR.74 :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

My car has rear defrost, do I need to remove it for cylinders to fit? And what you guys running for cylinders, im going to do a coil under, and I dont want to hit my rear speakers. Thanks


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

anyone know were to get rear right filler for my 74 caprice?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 26 2008, 08:44 PM~10960296
> *My car has rear defrost, do I need to remove it for cylinders to fit? And what you guys running for cylinders, im going to do a coil under, and I dont want to hit my rear speakers. Thanks
> *


im not sure why you would have to remove the rear defrost to get the cylinders to fit.. the rear defrost is just the lines across the rear window that heat up when you hit the button... right??
i dont know about the rear speakers thing i havnt looked at mine close enough yet.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 26 2008, 09:44 PM~10960296
> *My car has rear defrost, do I need to remove it for cylinders to fit? And what you guys running for cylinders, im going to do a coil under, and I dont want to hit my rear speakers. Thanks
> *


I CAN IMAGINE THE DEFROST IS ELECTRIC WHICH SHOULDN'T BE A PROBLEM.

I WANTED TO KEEP MY SPEAKERS UNDER THE PACKAGE TRAY SO I MOVED MY TWO 6x9's TO THE REAR CENTER, I DID HAVE TO DO SOME CUTTING BUT MY SPEAKERS ARE FREE AND CLEAR. IF YOU DO SOME SPEAKERS ON TOP OF THE PACKAGE TRAY YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO DROP THEM IN OVER THE CYLINDERS BECAUSE THEY WONT SINK AS DEEP.

BUT AS ALWAYS MEASURE TWICE....CUT ONCE.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 26 2008, 08:44 PM~10960296
> *My car has rear defrost, do I need to remove it for cylinders to fit? And what you guys running for cylinders, im going to do a coil under, and I dont want to hit my rear speakers. Thanks
> *


you have the defroster with tthe blower motor in the trunk?? mines like that... ima be runnin into that here in a lil bit


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jun 26 2008, 10:39 PM~10960809
> *you have the defroster with tthe blower motor in the trunk?? mines like that... ima be runnin into that here in a lil bit
> *


Yep it got the ducting and the blower


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 26 2008, 10:36 PM~10960781
> *I CAN IMAGINE THE DEFROST IS ELECTRIC WHICH SHOULDN'T BE A PROBLEM.
> 
> I WANTED TO KEEP MY SPEAKERS UNDER THE PACKAGE TRAY SO I MOVED MY TWO 6x9's TO THE REAR CENTER, I DID HAVE TO DO SOME CUTTING BUT MY SPEAKERS ARE FREE AND CLEAR. IF YOU DO SOME SPEAKERS ON TOP OF THE PACKAGE TRAY YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO DROP THEM IN OVER THE CYLINDERS BECAUSE THEY WONT SINK AS DEEP.
> ...


Thanks Dirty, what strokes you running?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 27 2008, 01:50 AM~10961710
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Jun 26 2008, 04:55 PM~10958225
> *Best Topic on LIL !!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: 

*So i brought the Big Dog with me to Work today :cheesy: 
I was mashing on the 105, for some reason traffic was light this morning :biggrin: . 

Here are some crappy Phone Pictures, forgot my camera :uh: . *


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2008, 08:12 AM~10963197
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> So i brought the Big Dog with me to Work today :cheesy:
> ...



Q-VO SMURF UR RIDE STILL LOOKS HELLA CLEAN CARNAL


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Jun 27 2008, 10:24 AM~10963260
> *Q-VO SMURF UR RIDE STILL LOOKS HELLA CLEAN CARNAL
> *


*Thanks Carnal, finally got a shot of it that's not on my Drive Way :roflmao: :roflmao: , wish i had remembered to bring my Camera though :uh: , fuck it maybe next time  . Still have those felts for you, don't even trip just pick them up, i rather give them to a Homie then let them go to waste   *


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2008, 08:28 AM~10963287
> *Thanks Carnal, finally got a shot of it that's not on my Drive Way :roflmao:  :roflmao: , wish i had remembered to bring my Camera though :uh: , fuck it maybe next time  . Still have those felts for you, don't even trip just pick them up, i rather give them to a Homie then let them go to waste
> *


LOOK'S BADASS SMURF, ARE WE ROLLING TO HOMEBOY'S PAD. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2008, 12:12 PM~10963197
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> So i brought the Big Dog with me to Work today :cheesy:
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jun 27 2008, 10:51 AM~10963410
> *LOOK'S BADASS SMURF, ARE WE ROLLING TO HOMEBOY'S PAD. :biggrin:
> *


*Simon Limon   *


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2008, 09:21 AM~10963599
> *Simon Limon
> *


Tomorrow or sunday at what time.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jun 27 2008, 11:25 AM~10963638
> *Tomorrow or sunday at what time.
> *


*Don't know, I'll hit you up, maybe Sunday :dunno: , Talked to Johny last night but forgot to ask him.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 26 2008, 10:43 PM~10960852
> *Thanks Dirty, what strokes you running?
> *


12's


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2008, 09:12 AM~10963197
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> So i brought the Big Dog with me to Work today :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jun 26 2008, 09:39 PM~10960809
> *you have the defroster with tthe blower motor in the trunk?? mines like that... ima be runnin into that here in a lil bit
> *



 og defogger.....


----------



## donkey_kong (Dec 28, 2006)

anybody got a power bench track or 42/44 moonroof in southeast? or willing to ship?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 27 2008, 12:54 PM~10964234
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 

*Just got back from picking up something to eat  *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2008, 04:06 PM~10964776
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Just got back from picking up something to eat
> ...


Smurf you ride always looks hard as fuck!!!!!! love how it lays in the back, thats what I want


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2008, 09:12 AM~10963197
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> So i brought the Big Dog with me to Work today :cheesy:
> ...


*LOOKING GOOD SMURF !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life+Jun 27 2008, 02:28 PM~10964938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Thanks Homies, My Gas tank is on the floor, ask the Homie Chopper :cheesy: , I'm going to try a few more things, i want this fucker to lay the rear bumper on the floor (of course front up, back down., There's no way in hell these cars will do it with the front and rear laid) :0 , it's almost there though, if you notice on some of the pictures(not these crappy phone ones) my rear bumper is all the way up, i need to bring it down, there should be about a good 1 1/2" between the chrome molding on the rear license plate housing and there's none on mine, reason being that the bumper is what's actually holding my cheap ass fiber glass corner fillers :uh: , by doing that it cracked the shit out of the paint on the center filler :uh: , but i'm getting that fixed real soon and bringing the bumper down to stock to where it will be even closer to the ground :cheesy:  *


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

looks killer smurf, sometimes cell phone shots are the best shots..she looks mean as hell :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jun 27 2008, 05:17 PM~10966051
> *looks killer smurf, sometimes cell phone shots are the best shots..she looks mean as hell :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks for the compliments Maiden, really means a lot coming coming from the Big Dogs like you that have been riding the Glasses for a minute now   *


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

HA..bro, im a small fish with rusty quater windows and a fading interior :biggrin: but love that keeps on growing for the houses!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jun 27 2008, 05:43 PM~10966165
> *HA..bro, im a small fish with rusty quater windows and a fading interior :biggrin: but love that keeps on growing for the houses!
> *


*Don't sale your self short Homie, you have the true definition of a Glasshouse, can no body have a Big ass Glass Roof like you do :cheesy: , You are one of the Glasshouse Riders that has been in here from the start, back when i was looking at this Topic from the other side of the Glass.  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2008, 09:12 AM~10963197
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> So i brought the Big Dog with me to Work today :cheesy:
> ...


see ve de aquellas smurf, mad props dogg....as for this weekend, come by sunday, i shoud be home all day


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76+Jun 27 2008, 05:43 PM~10966165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He may poo poo on his GlassHouse but it is fucking badass to see laid out rolling the streets. :thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2008, 01:06 PM~10964776
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Just got back from picking up something to eat
> ...


looking good..thats my motivation.. :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2008, 09:12 AM~10963197
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> So i brought the Big Dog with me to Work today :cheesy:
> ...


THAT LOOKS REALLY GOOD SMURF THATS JUST A GREAT MOTIVATION AND IM GLADD TO BE PART OF THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 27 2008, 06:01 PM~10966249
> *see ve de aquellas smurf, mad props dogg....as for this weekend, come by sunday, i shoud be home all day
> *


*Thanks Homie, you have a bad ass Glasshouse, i almost made it out to AZ to check it out in person, now that you have it out here i can't wait until i see it at a local gathering :thumbsup:  *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2008, 05:12 PM~10963197
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> So i brought the Big Dog with me to Work today :cheesy:
> ...



:thumbsup: 

Do you have some scrape blocks in the rear to prevent it damaging your gastank?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2008, 03:06 PM~10964776
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :yes:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2008, 10:47 PM~10968060
> *Thanks Homie, you have a bad ass Glasshouse, i almost made it out to AZ to check it out in person, now that you have it out here i can't wait until i see it at a local gathering :thumbsup:
> *


*WHATS UP WITH CHICO ?? HAVEN'T SEEN HIM RIDE IN AWHILE . LOS ANGELES C.C. IS LOOKING GOOD !!*


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

God I love this car!!!!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I NEED A GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

wats sup yall i have this glasshouse that ive had for a lil while now but i decided
to sell it to finish another car that means more......so im giving u glasshouse head first dibs! ima sell it for cheap! give me an offer! or i will trade for a car wit no hydros that i can drive around are motocycle...the car is located in San Francisco Ca. i will not deliver unless ur close and if u want to ship it unless ur paying for it....
Thanks yall! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2008, 04:39 PM~10966151
> *Thanks for the compliments Maiden, really means a lot coming coming from the Big Dogs like you that have been riding the Glasses for a minute now
> *




:nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/729675324.html


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jun 29 2008, 01:58 PM~10974869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD SPOOK!! REAL GOOD!!!


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

MAYBE TIME TO SELL  
JUST PICKED UP A 63 RAG


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 29 2008, 01:50 AM~10973042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

can anyone tell me where i can find some trim pieces for a 73 caprice


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Jun 28 2008, 12:27 PM~10970042
> *wats sup yall i have this glasshouse that ive had for a lil while now but i decided
> to sell it to finish another car that means more......so im giving u glasshouse head first dibs! ima sell it for cheap! give me an offer! or i will trade for a car wit no hydros that i can drive around are motocycle...the car is located in San Francisco Ca. i will not deliver unless ur close and if u want to ship it unless ur paying for it....
> Thanks yall! :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 thats my old car! how much do you want for it? damm that car had gone to hanford and now its in frisco?? :0 shoot me a pm and let me know whats up bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

>


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

for more 1/25 SCALE GLASS HOUSES....HIT UP YOUTUBE.COM/ANYSHITT.
OR HYDRO BLUES....... PEACE ALL!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Jun 29 2008, 09:12 PM~10977350
> *can anyone tell me where i can find some trim pieces for a 73 caprice
> *


good luck homie, they dont repro any 73 caprice trim, yards, and ebay is your best bet


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Jun 29 2008, 08:12 PM~10977350
> *can anyone tell me where i can find some trim pieces for a 73 caprice
> *


pm sent


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Jun 28 2008, 01:04 AM~10968339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*These are some Bad Mothafucking Rags :cheesy: , I've always loved the Latin Life Rag, mothafucka always looks hard. 

Too bad you have to sale that bad ass Rag Big Rayy, good louck on the sale and with your new project.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Jun 28 2008, 02:08 AM~10968496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*He's around and still Riding strong, he has the White Caddy Rag and the Black 58 you see in Los Angeles lineups  plus another 58 busting out soon.  *


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Finally gave it a wash and put the wheels on it.
14X7's that i had on the 63. and as you guessed they are rubbers... more on one side then the other though as you can see from them pics.. 
So other then getting a 6 inch wide rim i guess my only other option is to get a shorter rear end right??? from a caprice is it?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

one more.. love the way it looks with the wheels on it.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 30 2008, 09:25 AM~10979971
> *Nope, I always lift it a bit after i lay it out and before i start rolling. Got something planned to avoid that problem though, just that i don't have time to mess with it right now.
> :biggrin:
> He's around and still Riding strong, he has the White Caddy Rag and the Black 58 you see in Los Angeles lineups   plus another 58 busting out soon.
> *


*REAL COOL GUY !! BUILDS REAL NICE CADI'S .*


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jun 29 2008, 09:30 PM~10977501
> *:0    thats my old car! how much do you want for it? damm that car had gone to hanford and now its in frisco?? :0  shoot me a pm and let me know whats up bro
> *


pm sent


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Got this 42" roof for sale, anyone interested hit me up *LOCAL PICKUP ONLY*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 1 2008, 01:31 PM~10989792
> *Got this 42" roof for sale, anyone interested hit me up LOCAL PICKUP ONLY
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUTCH U ASKING FOR IT?????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Does any one have any pics of glasshouses doing better then 30 inches..


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 27 2008, 11:12 AM~10963197
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> So i brought the Big Dog with me to Work today :cheesy:
> ...


I HOPE I GET TO SEE IT WHEN IM IN L.A. THIS WEEK


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm looking for a 75 caprice anyone know who has one for sale hit me up does not have to be in mint condition, project car......


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 30 2008, 04:23 PM~10982910
> *Finally gave it a wash and put the wheels on it.
> 14X7's that i had on the 63. and as you guessed they are rubbers... more on one side then the other though as you can see from them pics..
> So other then getting a 6 inch wide rim i guess my only other option is to get a shorter rear end right??? from a caprice is it?
> *


Just about any Caprice,Caddy from the 80's and I sure there will be more.

Go to a junk yard and take a tape measure and get under late 70's early 80's GM cars and see what will fit.


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 30 2008, 08:45 AM~10979800
> *pm sent
> *


Thanks


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 30 2008, 02:04 AM~10978724
> *good luck homie, they dont repro any 73 caprice trim, yards, and ebay is your best bet
> *


Thanks


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 1 2008, 12:31 PM~10989792
> *Got this 42" roof for sale, anyone interested hit me up LOCAL PICKUP ONLY
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 1 2008, 07:40 PM~10992074
> *Just about any Caprice,Caddy from the 80's and I sure there will be more.
> 
> Go to a junk yard and take a tape measure and get under late 70's early 80's GM cars and see what will fit.
> *


yeah i have yet to do that. hopefully i'll find time this week to get out there


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 1 2008, 11:05 PM~10994850
> *HOW MUCH
> *


pm'ed


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ALMOST TIME FOR OUR PICNIC....


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

76 CAPRICE CLASSIC GRILL, Very Nice MAKE OFFER


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

from another site....


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 3 2008, 03:40 AM~11003634
> *from another site....
> 
> *


Other site...
no such thing... is there??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

HAPPY FOURTH TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY...BE SAFE ...AND KEEP THOSE HOUSES SAFE.... ALL THAT SHIT FLYING IN THE AIR....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 3 2008, 09:39 PM~11006370
> *Other site...
> no such thing... is there??
> *



besides LiL? hell naw, not for ghouses at least. car is for sale near chicago...


Caprice for sale

shouldve posted the link straight away, sorry


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 3 2008, 11:10 PM~11010868
> *  HAPPY FOURTH TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY...BE SAFE ...AND KEEP THOSE HOUSES SAFE.... ALL THAT SHIT FLYING IN THE AIR....
> *


GOING TO LONG BEACH TO SEE THE FIREWORKS :biggrin:

THAT'S UP TOM, HIT ME UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

got my frame, radiatorsupport, wheelwells, insidemetal of the bumpers, crossmember, a-arms and a lot of smaller stuff back from sandblasting/galvanizing/powdercoating.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

stuff looks nice man. i like that look on the frame


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 4 2008, 02:07 PM~11012694
> *stuff looks nice man. i like that look on the frame
> *


x2 that first shot of the frame I thought it was chrome, still looks good


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 4 2008, 08:02 PM~11012665
> *got my frame, radiatorsupport, wheelwells, insidemetal of the bumpers, crossmember, a-arms and a lot of smaller stuff back from sandblasting/galvanizing/powdercoating.
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

LOOK'S NICE :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

* 
hey guys, I have a petition going in lowrider general about bringing back those

oldschool cali swangin vol. I-X. my tapes are burnout and i bet there is a market

for that 90s lowrider material.


if you agree and want those back on your screen.....


Petition for Cali Swangin Vol. I - X on DVD


thanks for your support :thumbsup:
*


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

DID A CLEAN BLACK AND WHITE ON SMURFS 76  TTT FOR THOSE GLASSHOUSES


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Jul 4 2008, 07:07 PM~11012694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

lookin good mikeS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 4 2008, 11:02 AM~11012665
> *got my frame, radiatorsupport, wheelwells, insidemetal of the bumpers, crossmember, a-arms and a lot of smaller stuff back from sandblasting/galvanizing/powdercoating.
> 
> 
> ...



*very nice*
:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jul 1 2008, 03:39 PM~10991296
> *Does any one have any pics of glasshouses doing better then 30 inches..
> *


 yea, there have been one or two. hit up Gino from (818) he run's a little shop
called (GET IT TIGHT HYDRAULICS) 
as far as I know he is still an active member of (Ultamit Riders) car club,
He had a 76 a few years back. (single gate) him and Hogg would experament
with pro-hopper pump's and extreme blocks n pumps. there were times when
they gave some people hell in that big chevy....then there was an orange 76 out of san-bernadino that did alot of jumping A couple of years back. and my guess 
is that one of the LA chapter indivisuals could hook you up with some glasshouse
flicks, probably doing at least 30 inchs'.( I would like it if I could get the 
ass to lock up (higher) like a hopper. but still be able to lay all the way down.
with shocks and no reverse coil! Man it's okay to dream?
Happy 4th G-house clan...........


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Pics of Shops Laggard UCE Stockton taken at the Streetlow show in Woodland 6/29/08 by 72Kutty.




















TTT Glasshouse family. Every bodies Glasshouses are looking bad A$$.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jul 6 2008, 10:11 AM~11021900
> *Pics of Shops Laggard UCE Stockton taken at the Streetlow show in Woodland 6/29/08 by 72Kutty.
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass ghouse homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*compliments of the individual's topic*


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Was up Mr.74 how is your ride coming along?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Any fellow glasshouse owners have a spare door lock actuator I need one please :cheesy:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jul 6 2008, 11:57 AM~11022136
> *bad ass ghouse homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jul 6 2008, 09:22 PM~11025592
> *Was up Mr.74 how is your ride coming along?
> *


havent done much to it, havent had a day off :angry:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 4 2008, 12:02 PM~11012665
> *got my frame, radiatorsupport, wheelwells, insidemetal of the bumpers, crossmember, a-arms and a lot of smaller stuff back from sandblasting/galvanizing/powdercoating.
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 7 2008, 12:39 PM~11029250
> *
> 
> 
> ...





*FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:angry: 


*wrong topic*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

My boy came over last weekend and put in a new windshield and installed a 1/4 window that had been broken out before I got the car. the windshield makes a HUGE difference


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

nice i want to get new glass for my 73 too.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Jul 7 2008, 05:48 PM~11030144
> *nice i want to get new glass for my 73 too.
> *


yea he hooked it up too, he said the glass usually goes for over $300 but he got it for me for under $200 and put it in :biggrin:


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

lucky the windsheild for my car cost 200 not including installation :uh:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Jul 7 2008, 05:58 PM~11030191
> *lucky the windsheild for my car cost 200 not including installation :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: helps to have somebody that does it for sure. plus I had to get with him before he moved back to Vegas


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

cool glad to see it worked out for you.


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

post pics of your car :biggrin:


----------



## 1973 rag (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jul 1 2008, 03:39 PM~10991296
> *Does any one have any pics of glasshouses doing better then 30 inches..
> *











Here is one.


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1973 rag_@Jul 7 2008, 03:21 PM~11030336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no offense but i hate how they beat up the cars by hopping them.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 7 2008, 01:47 PM~11029301
> *FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :angry:
> ...


rag house.....


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

is that better bossI


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 7 2008, 08:34 PM~11033471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 7 2008, 12:21 AM~11026353
> *Any fellow glasshouse owners have a spare door lock actuator I need one please :cheesy:
> *


Anybody???


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOVE THEM GLASSHOUSES!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 7 2008, 08:34 PM~11033471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


double fucking :0 :0 :0


----------



## glasshouse323 (Jul 8, 2008)

can any body tell me how 2 post pic i have 75 - 76 caprice back tail lights & bezells
nos new n box & back bumper fillers nos new n box lt & rt side & chrome brake booster oil stick & housing trans stick & housing. my email address is [email protected]


----------



## glasshouse323 (Jul 8, 2008)

all so have 1972 back tail lights blinker light both sides front headder panel emblem
all nos new n box

1974 headder panel emblem & blinker lights both sides both nos new n box

1976 caprice classic front headder panel all 4 sale 

my email is [email protected]


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by glasshouse323_@Jul 8 2008, 12:23 AM~11035239
> *all so have 1972 back tail lights blinker light both sides front headder panel emblem
> all nos new n box
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 7 2008, 04:04 PM~11030699
> *rag house.....
> *



*no....donk rims.......*


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 6 2008, 10:21 PM~11026353
> *Any fellow glasshouse owners have a spare door lock actuator I need one please :cheesy:
> *


I got one :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jul 8 2008, 12:40 AM~11035485
> *I got one :biggrin:
> *


  sup chopper


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 7 2008, 08:34 PM~11033471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 oh shit... off the hook


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 7 2008, 10:42 PM~11030095
> *My boy came over last weekend and put in a new windshield and installed a 1/4 window that had been broken out before I got the car. the windshield makes a HUGE difference
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 7 2008, 05:06 PM~11030718
> *is that better bossI
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

ok i got another question. some of these pics i see have "landau" in the rear side windows.. .but some dont. my 76 impala doesnt.
is this something that was only on certain trim models or was it only a caprice thing or an imapla thing??
any ideas


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 7 2008, 08:34 PM~11033471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: if only it said 73  i want to get a 76 caprice also :biggrin:


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 8 2008, 10:42 AM~11037504
> *ok i got another question. some of these pics i see have "landau" in the rear side windows.. .but some dont. my 76 impala doesnt.
> is this something that was only on certain trim models or was it only a caprice thing or an imapla thing??
> any ideas
> *


I think it was only on the caprice's but ask someone else i'm not sure. all these glasshouse experts should know.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Jul 8 2008, 07:44 PM~11037518
> *I think it was only on the caprice's but ask someone else i'm not sure. all these glasshouse experts should know.
> *


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 8 2008, 12:46 AM~11035319
> *no....donk rims.......
> *


orale ,I know they failed not me.... :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

hey chopper i got big red looking into those parts homie


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jul 8 2008, 10:55 AM~11038082
> *hey chopper i got big red looking into those parts homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

WHATS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 76 CAPRICE AND 76 IMPALA ??


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 8 2008, 06:26 PM~11040640
> *WHATS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 76 CAPRICE AND 76 IMPALA ??
> *


Head lights which are square,tail lights that wrap around the couner onto the quater panel and trim on the side of the car.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 8 2008, 05:44 PM~11040766
> *Head lights which are square,tail lights that wrap around the couner onto the quater panel and trim on the side of the car.
> *


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

NEW NOS PART'S FOR SALE 72-74-76


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jul 8 2008, 11:29 PM~11043895
> *NEW NOS PART'S FOR SALE 72-74-76
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

PM'D YOU


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 6 2008, 12:52 PM~11022383
> * compliments of the individual's topic
> 
> 
> ...


Yea fella. Man that what I iz talkin about.
Got Taste? hell yea we do!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

:0 




































:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

up to big things over here too... lots of work left!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 8 2008, 01:16 PM~11037753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good shit man. thanks..


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 10 2008, 03:40 PM~11058098
> *up to big things over here too... lots of work left!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

I know everybody is always asking about new bumper strips, just came across this on ebay and figured I'd share and help somebody out  


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-1975-Ch...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

THE DRIVING SPIRIT OF - 76


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 11 2008, 02:33 PM~11065764
> *THE DRIVING SPIRIT OF - 76
> *


nice find.. :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 10 2008, 01:49 PM~11056060
> * ttt
> 
> 
> ...



Damn you got that looking nice


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

up


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

FOR SALE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jul 13 2008, 10:30 AM~11077057
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


PM PRICE


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## chadNglasshouse (Jun 8, 2008)

glasshouses?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chadNglasshouse_@Jul 13 2008, 06:22 PM~11079165
> *glasshouses?
> *


 :0


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

damn thats a nice 3.. i like that grill too


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

urethane body mounts for a 76 caprice if anybody has info please post thanks


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

now that i got my moon, its time for a paint job :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 14 2008, 12:21 PM~11084840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

whats the difference between a 75 and 76


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Jul 8 2008, 06:26 PM~11040640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Repost.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 14 2008, 08:30 PM~11087639
> *Repost.
> *


i said a 75 and 76 not caprice and impala dumbass


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 14 2008, 12:21 PM~11084840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chadNglasshouse_@Jul 13 2008, 06:22 PM~11079165
> *glasshouses?
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 14 2008, 12:21 PM~11084840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 14 2008, 06:33 PM~11087666
> *i said a 75 and 76 not caprice and impala dumbass
> *


doesn't even deserve a response
:twak: :buttkick: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 14 2008, 12:21 PM~11084840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good 
:thumbsup: 
i was thinkin about a sun roof 
but i think im leaning more to get a hollywood top done 
like the one from lifestyles glasshouse :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 14 2008, 12:21 PM~11084840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 how many inches is the moon roof??? and how much?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 14 2008, 09:42 PM~11089857
> *looks clean
> *


thanks


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 14 2008, 09:50 PM~11089995
> *looks good
> :thumbsup:
> i was thinkin about a sun roof
> ...


it took me awhile to decide over a moon, t tops, or hollywood top. but i decided on the moon because i didn't have to worry about reiforcing anything



76glasshouse Posted Yesterday, 10:55 PM 

how many inches is the moon roof??? and how much? 
42 i paid 1000


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

t-top t-top t-top..... save the cash and go t-tops man.. thats the only way mine will get any serious work is if i can find(and afford) a t-top kit..


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 15 2008, 07:08 AM~11092159
> *t-top t-top t-top..... save the cash and go t-tops man.. thats the only way mine will get any serious work is if i can find(and afford) a t-top kit..
> *


i got t tops but in going to save them for something that i will not be driving the shit out of!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD MIGUEL, :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

i know this questions probly been asked a million times but will 13x7 or 14x7 chinas rub in the rear with skirts on a 76? heres my glasshouse by the way just picked it up for $5500 with 50000 original miles


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 15 2008, 07:14 AM~11092171
> *i got t tops but in going to save them for something that i will not be driving the shit out of!
> *




 *roof looks good bro*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 14 2008, 12:21 PM~11084840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
i like... uffin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 15 2008, 08:14 AM~11092171
> *i got t tops but in going to save them for something that i will not be driving the shit out of!
> *


QUE ONDA GUEY....I WAS AT EUGENES ON SUNDAY AND U DIDNT SHOW UP


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jul 15 2008, 10:18 AM~11093280
> *i know this questions probly been asked a million times but will 13x7 or 14x7 chinas rub in the rear with skirts on a 76? heres my glasshouse by the way just picked it up for $5500 with 50000 original miles
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!! NICE FIND BRO!!


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Thank you for posting our cars we love this fest .one thing i would like my glasshouse familyis that a caprice is considered a luxury car like a cad or a linc.just remember when you guys enter at your next show


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

love this interior man..


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jul 15 2008, 07:18 PM~11093280
> *
> 
> 
> ...



my ride got a twin :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 15 2008, 08:09 PM~11096984
> *my ride got a twin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


haha looks good bro


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 15 2008, 03:51 PM~11095922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 14 2008, 07:33 PM~11087666
> *i said a 75 and 76 not caprice and impala dumbass
> *


Well look in the topic shit for brains instead of asking a question you could answer for yourself. :ugh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Jul 15 2008, 02:35 PM~11095392
> *Thank you for posting our cars we love this fest .one thing i would like my glasshouse familyis that a caprice is considered a luxury car like a cad or a linc.just remember when you guys enter at your next show
> *



*a visit from john....whats up brother*


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## donkey_kong (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by donkey_kong_@Jul 15 2008, 11:29 PM~11099624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Get that bullshit out of here shit nuts


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

I am always just a click away i never really leave im just signed in as anonymous .I am a proud member of the glasshouse family


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

WHATS UP 509


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 16 2008, 07:11 AM~11101257
> *WHATS UP 509
> *


Not much bro, you?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by donkey_kong_@Jul 15 2008, 11:29 PM~11099624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Jul 16 2008, 03:05 AM~11100438
> *I am always just a click away i never really leave im just signed in as anonymous .I am a proud member of the glasshouse family
> *


:thumbsup: Thanx again John for the help with the rear end install info


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by donkey_kong_@Jul 15 2008, 11:29 PM~11099624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X3! STOP THA CONTAGIOUS DONK DISEASE BEFORE IT SPREADS! :uh: :thumbsdown: :angry: :barf:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 16 2008, 10:22 PM~11108760
> *X3! STOP THA CONTAGIOUS DONK DISEASE BEFORE IT SPREADS! :uh:  :thumbsdown:  :angry:  :barf:
> *


that it is


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:yessad:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

fuckin idiot! :angry:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jul 15 2008, 12:18 PM~11093280
> *i know this questions probly been asked a million times but will 13x7 or 14x7 chinas rub in the rear with skirts on a 76? heres my glasshouse by the way just picked it up for $5500 with 50000 original miles
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you hit a lick on that! Nice come up


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jul 15 2008, 12:18 PM~11093280
> *i know this questions probly been asked a million times but will 13x7 or 14x7 chinas rub in the rear with skirts on a 76? heres my glasshouse by the way just picked it up for $5500 with 50000 original miles
> *


just realized i dont think i saw anyone answer this.
14x7 will rub forshure the 13X7 will probably do the same but i have no experience to back that up. 
if you are giong to put 13s on there are some things you will have to swap out. go check out this topic for more info on that... i think... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=416156

if its the 14s you are wanting you will need to swap the rear end. with a shorter one. i believe 77-96 caddys is the way to go(this is what i was told and plan to do on mine) there are other options if you want disc brakes and the sort. look back on this topic you will find tons of info


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

homies help me out!, i remember there was a black glasshouse shirt for sale at some internet store. Black with a (red) glasshouse scraping,

I would like to buy a few.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 17 2008, 08:40 AM~11110391
> *homies help me out!, i remember there was a black glasshouse shirt for sale at some internet store. Black with a (red) glasshouse scraping,
> 
> I would like to buy a few.
> *


IT WAS A SHIRT MAD BY 

http://www.estevanoriol.com/shop/index.html


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 16 2008, 02:41 AM~11100242
> *Get that bullshit out of here shit nuts
> *


x2


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 8 2008, 02:46 AM~11035319
> *no....donk rims.......
> *


x2


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 17 2008, 06:58 PM~11111854
> *IT WAS A SHIRT MAD BY
> 
> http://www.estevanoriol.com/shop/index.html
> *


Thanks for the link homie, ill try to order the blue glasshouse and 57 bel air man those are nice, :biggrin: 

but still i can remember a red glasshouse scraping, pictured from the side..


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 17 2008, 09:34 AM~11110342
> *just realized i dont think i saw anyone answer this.
> 14x7 will rub forshure the 13X7 will probably do the same but i have no experience to back that up.
> if you are giong to put 13s on there are some things you will have to swap out. go check out this topic for more info on that... i think... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=416156
> ...


thx for the info


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

no worries man. anything to help another low hit the streets


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jul 17 2008, 02:32 PM~11113579
> *thx for the info
> *


14x7s will fit perfect in front and with a little cutting on the skirts hardware they will fit in rear..i know swapping is the best way to go but for a quick fix just trim the hardware off.
13x7s will fit in front with adapters from ebay.i have the link if you need it.same thing with rear skirts as the 14s cut the hardware and trim the inner fender wells. if you need more info pm me.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jul 17 2008, 03:09 PM~11113922
> *14x7s will fit perfect in front and with a little cutting on the skirts hardware they will fit in rear..i know swapping is the best way to go but for a quick fix just trim the hardware off.
> 13x7s will fit in front with adapters from ebay.i have the link if you need it.same thing with rear skirts as the 14s  cut the hardware and trim the inner fender wells.  if you need more info pm me.
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD SPOOK


----------



## EL COKETO (Apr 23, 2008)

I GOT A GLASSHOUSE FOR SALE DIRT CHEAP !!!!
PM ME OR MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 17 2008, 07:40 AM~11110391
> *homies help me out!, i remember there was a black glasshouse shirt for sale at some internet store. Black with a (red) glasshouse scraping,
> 
> I would like to buy a few.
> *


MikeS, Here's another place where they sell t-shirts as well, you may like them too. Go to (www.oldschoolclothinginc.com)


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jul 17 2008, 05:09 PM~11113922
> *14x7s will fit perfect in front and with a little cutting on the skirts hardware they will fit in rear..i know swapping is the best way to go but for a quick fix just trim the hardware off.
> 13x7s will fit in front with adapters from ebay.i have the link if you need it.same thing with rear skirts as the 14s  cut the hardware and trim the inner fender wells.  if you need more info pm me.
> 
> ...


thx real helpful info ill probly do this until i can get a rearend to put in the back


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jul 17 2008, 03:09 PM~11113922
> *14x7s will fit perfect in front and with a little cutting on the skirts hardware they will fit in rear..i know swapping is the best way to go but for a quick fix just trim the hardware off.
> 13x7s will fit in front with adapters from ebay.i have the link if you need it.same thing with rear skirts as the 14s  cut the hardware and trim the inner fender wells.  if you need more info pm me.
> 
> ...


*ANYONE KNOW IF ITS OK TO HOP IF YOUR USING THESE ADAPTERS ?? *


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 17 2008, 07:30 PM~11115805
> *ANYONE KNOW IF ITS OK TO HOP IF YOUR USING THESE ADAPTERS ??
> *


My personal opinion would be no! Due to the weight of the car, you don't want nothing breaking. I would just shave the caliper. That's my two sense!  :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 17 2008, 09:30 PM~11115805
> *ANYONE KNOW IF ITS OK TO HOP IF YOUR USING THESE ADAPTERS ??
> *


if u feel uncomfortable doing it you can buy some after market Heavy duty studs


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :worship: :nicoderm: :yes:  

heres my t- shirt that i bought at the chino store!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 17 2008, 04:21 AM~11109643
> *Damn you hit a lick on that!  Nice come up
> *


my homie in Wis. got a super clean 75 and i had some 14x7's ..........they fit perfit/w the skirts...all O.G suspension though..................BY THE WAY DOES ANYBODY ESLE SEE THAT FACE IN THE CLOUDS??????????????


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 17 2008, 04:21 AM~11109643
> *Damn you hit a lick on that!  Nice come up
> *


LAST PAGE 863 AT THE TOP........................ :0 WHOA!!!


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

U TOOK PIC OF CAR AND POSSIBLY MADE SOME HISTORY, SELL THAT PIC TO THE NEWS..AND THEN BUY U SOME HUNDRED SPOKES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Jul 18 2008, 02:52 AM~11115047
> *MikeS, Here's another place where they sell t-shirts as well, you may like them too. Go to (www.oldschoolclothinginc.com)
> *



great! thanks man, thats what I was looking for :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Jul 18 2008, 03:02 AM~11118342
> *my homie in Wis. got a super clean 75 and i had some 14x7's ..........they fit perfit/w the skirts...all O.G suspension though..................BY THE WAY DOES ANYBODY ESLE SEE THAT FACE IN THE CLOUDS??????????????
> *


lol i aint seein a face


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Jul 18 2008, 10:02 AM~11118342
> *my homie in Wis. got a super clean 75 and i had some 14x7's ..........they fit perfit/w the skirts...all O.G suspension though..................BY THE WAY DOES ANYBODY ESLE SEE THAT FACE IN THE CLOUDS??????????????
> *



:dunno:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Jul 18 2008, 01:52 AM~11115047
> *MikeS, Here's another place where they sell t-shirts as well, you may like them too. Go to (www.oldschoolclothinginc.com)
> *


Ah damn they have a nice 76 glasshouse shirt too!  Thanks!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jul 18 2008, 07:34 AM~11118003
> *  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  uffin:  :worship:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> 
> heres my t- shirt that i bought at the chino store!
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

wats up housers!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL COKETO_@Jul 17 2008, 05:22 PM~11114486
> *I GOT A GLASSHOUSE FOR SALE DIRT CHEAP !!!!
> PM ME OR MAKE ME AN OFFER
> 
> ...


hey would you cruise this car on fig and el segundo on sundays?????


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Jul 17 2008, 05:52 PM~11115047
> *MikeS, Here's another place where they sell t-shirts as well, you may like them too. Go to (www.oldschoolclothinginc.com)
> *


http://www.oldschoolclothinginc.com/index.html
they will make a shirt of you own car to just send them a pic 
they did mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jul 17 2008, 08:05 PM~11115130
> *thx real helpful info ill probly do this until i can get a rearend to put in the back
> *


dude if your gonna cut up your hardware lemmie know. i'll trade you some skirts that dont have the hardware on them.
besides if you cut it off there is no going back...
Right??? anyone??


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Jul 18 2008, 03:02 AM~11118342
> *my homie in Wis. got a super clean 75 and i had some 14x7's ..........they fit perfit/w the skirts...all O.G suspension though..................BY THE WAY DOES ANYBODY ESLE SEE THAT FACE IN THE CLOUDS??????????????
> *


get some more info on this if you can. like the type of wheels,any other mods on it... anything.. pics even if you can. i'd like to know how that works...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

am i missing something or did we loose a page here??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :nosad: :dunno: 




[/B]wtf happened?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 19 2008, 06:24 PM~11126884
> *am i missing something or did we loose a page here??
> *



yea we do, with all the well wishes to homie smurf and lil smurf :angry:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Hope the little man gets well soon!,...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

id say the same... but i dont want to have it get deleted again. lol..
bahh whatever.. best wishes to smurf and the young one..


----------



## angelbaby27 (Mar 12, 2008)

glasshouse,$ 6000


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 18 2008, 02:09 AM~11118522
> *great! thanks man, thats what I was looking for :thumbsup:
> *


Anything for a homie that loves the GlassHouse's!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 18 2008, 01:44 PM~11121918
> *http://www.oldschoolclothinginc.com/index.html
> they will make a shirt of you own car to just send them a pic
> they did mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

just ordered this one


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

can't fit into no xl.....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 19 2008, 10:50 PM~11129340
> * can't fit into no xl.....
> *


they sell bigger ones


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Got my glass put back in this weekend, took it out and cleaned it up a lil


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 20 2008, 07:51 PM~11135105
> *Got my glass put back in this weekend, took it out and cleaned it up a lil
> 
> 
> ...


Came out good and clean!You one of a kind now!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 20 2008, 10:51 PM~11135105
> *Got my glass put back in this weekend, took it out and cleaned it up a lil
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 20 2008, 07:51 PM~11135105
> *Got my glass put back in this weekend, took it out and cleaned it up a lil
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 20 2008, 06:53 PM~11134599
> *they sell bigger ones
> *




they do.....link....i'll buy plenty.... :biggrin: 




 hey mr.74 house is looking badass bro....


when you gonna roll by...i'm gonna start pulling my 74 apart...  ....gotta use some metal for my 76'...let me know what you need


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 19 2008, 07:50 PM~11129340
> * can't fit into no xl.....
> *


THEY ARE NOT FAT FREINDLY


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 20 2008, 07:51 PM~11135105
> *Got my glass put back in this weekend, took it out and cleaned it up a lil
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jul 20 2008, 02:46 AM~11129047
> *just ordered this one
> 
> 
> ...



 

Nice!! ive just orded these, 






































Mike! ordered 2 of the glasshouse scraping
  Saw your PM too late orderd the shirts a few days ago, with in mind that you would like the glasshouse shirt so ive order 2 of those.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 21 2008, 02:11 AM~11136837
> *they do.....link....i'll buy plenty.... :biggrin:
> 
> *


http://www.oldschoolclothinginc.com/Pages/...nformation.html go there for the info, I don't see a way to order the bigger sizes from the website so you might just have to call your order in


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 20 2008, 09:51 PM~11135105
> *Got my glass put back in this weekend, took it out and cleaned it up a lil
> 
> 
> ...


this thing looks sweet man..
you have a buildup topic?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 21 2008, 05:30 PM~11138212
> *http://www.oldschoolclothinginc.com/Pages/...nformation.html go there for the info, I don't see a way to order the bigger sizes from the website so you might just have to call your order in
> *



i wonder how many ghouse shirt they ll be sending out soon... :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 21 2008, 10:08 AM~11138947
> *this thing looks sweet man..
> you have a buildup topic?
> *


thanks to all you guys for the comments

i dont have a buildup topic bro, all the update pics i have are in this topic


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 20 2008, 11:11 PM~11136837
> *they do.....link....i'll buy plenty.... :biggrin:
> hey mr.74 house is looking badass bro....
> when you gonna roll by...i'm gonna start pulling my 74 apart...  ....gotta use some metal for my 76'...let me know what you need
> *


i got your number bro, ill be getting at you


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 21 2008, 11:47 AM~11139737
> *i got your number bro, ill be getting at you
> *



 right on....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heres my next mission for the 76'...found some rust on the rear deck...so i'm transplanting the metal from my 74'


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

KEEP IT UP 74 N PHIL.....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 20 2008, 08:51 PM~11135105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That fucking kick ass :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 21 2008, 01:15 PM~11138999
> *i wonder how many ghouse shirt they ll be sending out soon...  :biggrin:
> *


right!!!!!! I am looking into another one, once I get it I will let you guys know as long as it comes out good


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

whats up glasshouse fam cars are looking good. your car came out good mr 74. 
well guys i have a rear end out of a 70 monte carlo it is 55 inch from backing plate to backing plate if anyone needs it pm me its not for sale its for free but you have to come and pick it up. i changed the rear end in my monte so i dont need it no more.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

so does anyone have any pics of the hardware for mounting rear skirts?
is there more then one style or are they all the same.
i got some from a buddy of mine that look like they will fit right.
but no hardware with them. 
im sure its not that hard to make it up looks like it'll be a couple tabs on the sides and one on the top. but ive never had a car with skirts on it and dont really have that knowledge.
any help would be appreciated. i wont be putting them on until i get the rear end swapped out but pics now would be nice so i know what i need when the time comes.
thanks for any help


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 22 2008, 07:33 AM~11146983
> *so does anyone have any pics of the hardware for mounting rear skirts?
> is there more then one style or are they all the same.
> i got some from a buddy of mine that look like they will fit right.
> ...


i had screwed mine in, the bracket rubbed on the wheels.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte_@Jul 22 2008, 12:10 AM~11145762
> *whats up glasshouse fam cars are looking good. your car came out good mr 74.
> well guys i have a rear end out of a 70 monte carlo it is 55 inch from backing plate to backing plate if anyone needs it pm me its not for sale its for free but you have to come and pick it up. i changed the rear end in my monte so i dont need it no more.
> 
> ...



WUT UP DAWG WHEN U GONNA DO UP THE FRAME????? GET AT ME


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 22 2008, 01:10 PM~11148864
> *i had screwed mine in, the bracket rubbed on the wheels.
> *


i was thinking that but im planning on doing a swap anyways so why not do it "right" or at least right by the way i feel is right lol..


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

G-FEST TTMFT


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jul 22 2008, 08:06 AM~11147165
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN CAR I SEEN IT AT THE OLD MEMORIES 30TH ANNIVERSARY WAS IT FOR SALE ON CRAIGS LIST???


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt found this on the 4th page! we slippin!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Jul 22 2008, 05:00 PM~11153013
> *CLEAN CAR I SEEN IT AT THE OLD MEMORIES 30TH ANNIVERSARY WAS IT FOR SALE ON CRAIGS LIST???
> *


IT WAS AT THE OLD MEMORIES 30TH,I BOUGHT IT A FEW MONTHS BACK ON CRAIGSLIST,GOT IT AT A GOOD PRICE THANKS TO ALL THE TIRE KICKERS,GOT IT RUNNING SMOOTH,TREW SOME OG WIRE HUBCAPS,LIL ACCESSORYS HERE AND THERE.MY WIFE FELL IN LOVE WITH THE CAR WHEN WE SEEN IT,SO IT HAD TO COME HOME WITH US


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 23 2008, 08:32 AM~11157632
> *ttt found this on the 4th page! we slippin!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

NEED THE REAR CORNER FILLERS FOR A 76 CAPRICE, I KNOW I KNOW, EVERYONE WANTS THEM BUT I WILL PAY FOR EM RIGHT NOW!!!  THANKS


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 23 2008, 12:29 PM~11159533
> *NEED THE REAR CORNER FILLERS FOR A 76 CAPRICE, I KNOW I KNOW, EVERYONE WANTS THEM BUT I WILL PAY FOR EM RIGHT NOW!!!   THANKS
> *


Invisible Empire, You can find them here for $50.00 ea. The web sit is (www.replica-plastics.com) and number is 1-800-873-5871


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

One more thing you need to custom fit them. ( Bumper Fillers)


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angelbaby27_@Jul 19 2008, 05:49 PM~11128830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice  what size cylinders does it have in the back?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

WHEN TO SEE MY GRANDPA TODAY AND RAN ACROSS HIS OLD HAT,HE WORE WHEN HE HAD A 74 CAPRICE.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Jul 23 2008, 03:04 PM~11161069
> *Invisible Empire, You can find them here for $50.00 ea. The web sit is (www.replica-plastics.com) and number is 1-800-873-5871
> *


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 23 2008, 06:40 PM~11162849
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 23 2008, 12:29 PM~11159533
> *NEED THE REAR CORNER FILLERS FOR A 76 CAPRICE, I KNOW I KNOW, EVERYONE WANTS THEM BUT I WILL PAY FOR EM RIGHT NOW!!!   THANKS
> *


There's a company in Texas that sells them,I've bought from them a bunch of times for Cadillac shit.They mostly deal with bumper filler stuff,got them out of a Hemming's mag company is called Mussellman I think and they wanted $118.00 for the pair.Email [email protected]


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 23 2008, 08:06 PM~11163092
> *There's a company in Texas that sells them,I've bought from them a bunch of times for Cadillac shit.They mostly deal with bumper filler stuff,got them out of a Hemming's mag company is called Mussellman I think and they wanted $118.00 for the pair.Email [email protected]
> *


FIBERGLASS OR PLASTIC?


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angelbaby27_@Jul 19 2008, 04:49 PM~11128830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*page 3 again...hope you guys are working on your cars*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 24 2008, 04:37 PM~11169676
> * page 3 again...hope you guys are working on your cars
> *


workin on finding a job so I CAN work on the "house"


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 24 2008, 10:38 PM~11169684
> *workin on finding a job so I CAN work on the "house"
> *



same here, sources limited right now :angry:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 24 2008, 04:48 PM~11169786
> *same here, sources limited right now  :angry:
> *


you aint bullshittin :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ANYONE GETTING RID OF PARTS HIT ME UP


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jul 23 2008, 08:47 AM~11157753
> *IT WAS AT THE OLD MEMORIES 30TH,I BOUGHT IT A FEW MONTHS BACK ON CRAIGSLIST,GOT IT AT A GOOD PRICE THANKS TO ALL THE TIRE KICKERS,GOT IT RUNNING SMOOTH,TREW SOME OG WIRE HUBCAPS,LIL ACCESSORYS HERE AND THERE.MY WIFE FELL IN LOVE WITH THE CAR WHEN WE SEEN IT,SO IT HAD TO COME HOME WITH US
> *


I HAD MY EYES ON THAT CAR TOO DOGG IT LOOKED CLEAN I HAD SEEN IT ON CRAIGSLIST I LIKE UR HUBCAPS THERE OG HUBS FOR MY 70 IMPALA  SELL EM TO ME


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Picking up a CLEAN frame next week, frame wrap take 2 :uh: Dude has like 15 of them + parts all over the place. I may have hit the jackpot lol.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANONYMOUS_USER_@Jul 23 2008, 11:41 PM~11164555
> *FIBERGLASS OR PLASTIC?
> *


Fiberglass.... Mussleman that's who I used also.. To get the plastic, your going have to get some nice og ones or nos. Nos is damn near impossable to find.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANONYMOUS_USER+Jul 23 2008, 09:41 PM~11164555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I think they have all three(NOS,Fiberglass & Plastic) but they recommend the ABS plastic.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jul 23 2008, 06:19 PM~11162137
> *WHEN TO SEE MY  GRANDPA TODAY AND RAN ACROSS HIS OLD HAT,HE WORE WHEN HE HAD A 74 CAPRICE.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL THATS BADASS


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Jul 24 2008, 12:56 PM~11169867
> *I HAD MY EYES ON THAT CAR TOO DOGG IT LOOKED CLEAN I HAD SEEN IT ON CRAIGSLIST I LIKE UR HUBCAPS THERE OG HUBS FOR MY 70 IMPALA  SELL EM TO ME
> *


ILL LOOK AROUND I HAD 3 SETS OF CAPS,BUT IM ONLY FINDING 6 OF THEM  
I LET YOU KNOW.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 23 2008, 08:40 PM~11162849
> *
> *


sup hows everything going


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 24 2008, 05:36 PM~11171540
> *sup hows everything going
> *


GOING OK BRO, GOT THE G-HOUSE HERE ITS SWEEEEET, WIFE HAD A FEW "COMPLICATIONS" FROM SURGERY SO IM STILL BABYSITTING, TRYING TO FIND A FEW PIECES I NEED AND I GOT ALMOST ALL YOUR THINGS BOXED UP AND READY TO GET ON ITS WAY TO YOU :biggrin:


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 24 2008, 04:54 PM~11170829
> *Actually I think they have all three(NOS,Fiberglass & Plastic) but they recommend the ABS plastic.
> *


LINK?


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jul 24 2008, 05:00 PM~11171359
> *ILL LOOK AROUND I HAD 3 SETS OF CAPS,BUT IM ONLY FINDING 6 OF THEM
> I LET YOU KNOW.
> *


OLRIGHT FO SHO DOGG LET ME KNOW WAZUP


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 24 2008, 01:49 PM~11169805
> *ANYONE GETTING RID OF PARTS HIT ME UP
> *


me too :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what are you guys looking for....i'm stripping my 74'....and i got alot of other stuff in the garage....pm me what you need....i may have it...


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

found a couple of pictures from back in the day's. and there's my homies 73 impala.  :cheesy:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Any word on Smurf's son??????


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 24 2008, 09:29 PM~11172526
> *GOING OK BRO, GOT THE G-HOUSE HERE ITS SWEEEEET, WIFE HAD A FEW "COMPLICATIONS" FROM SURGERY SO IM STILL BABYSITTING, TRYING TO FIND A FEW PIECES I NEED AND I GOT ALMOST ALL YOUR THINGS BOXED UP AND READY TO GET ON ITS WAY TO YOU :biggrin:
> *


koo.tell your wife we said get well soon


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

GEEEE-FEST TO DA TOP! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Jul 25 2008, 05:01 PM~11180284
> *GEEEE-FEST TO DA TOP! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 25 2008, 12:54 AM~11175312
> *what are you guys looking for....i'm stripping my 74'....and i got alot of other stuff in the garage....pm me what you need....i may have it...
> *


i need the rear license plate light bulb cover..the lens. :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Apr 27 2007, 05:01 PM~7785194
> *Can someone blow up this pic for me? or post up a bigger pic of this? Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


where can i buy this shirt? :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

i need this part  anyone ? :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 26 2008, 08:33 PM~11184319
> *where can i buy this shirt? :biggrin:
> *


its from the 2001 tour, i guess nowhere.... all i got is an old add from back then


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I STILL GOT A PAIR OF VERY GOOD SKIRTS TO FIT 71-76 CHEVY, EVEN THE CHROME STRIP GOOD


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 26 2008, 12:56 PM~11184444
> *its from the 2001 tour, i guess nowhere.... all i got is an old add from back then
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED THEM RAY STICKERS :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 26 2008, 09:32 PM~11184658
> *I NEED THEM  RAY STICKERS  :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 26 2008, 01:35 PM~11184682
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> *


HOW BOUT THE DONUT WHEEL


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 26 2008, 09:58 PM~11184832
> *HOW BOUT THE DONUT WHEEL
> *



:nosad: you know how hard it is to get a hold on all these :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 26 2008, 11:43 AM~11184376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damm thats an OLD deck!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 26 2008, 02:01 PM~11184856
> *:nosad:  you know how hard it is to get a hold on all these :biggrin:
> *


YOU FIND THEM OUT HERE  MY HOMIE HAS A FEW OF THEM :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 26 2008, 11:43 AM~11184376
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i got that part bro...you just need the trim..or the whole mirror...i have a nos chrome remote mirror...but i do have an extra trim


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 26 2008, 10:02 PM~11184866
> *YOU FIND THEM OUT HERE   MY HOMIE HAS A FEW OF THEM :biggrin:
> *



so shall i PM you what i am still missing? :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 26 2008, 10:12 PM~11184925
> *i got that part bro...you just need the trim..or the whole mirror...i have a nos chrome remote mirror...but i do have an extra trim
> *


PMed


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*all pm's have been replied...sorry had to work late*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 26 2008, 02:13 PM~11184930
> *so shall i PM you what i am still missing? :biggrin:
> *


GO FOR IT.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 26 2008, 01:13 PM~11184934
> *PMed
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 26 2008, 10:42 PM~11185100
> *:dunno:
> *



i got caught on a lil side-track :biggrin: PM is out


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I located a donor glasshouse. It's not mine, but if anyone needs parts, I can find out what the owner will sell parts for.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:0 










:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hte very second glass i see catchin air !


----------



## MIKE66 (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## MIKE66 (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## MIKE66 (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Jul 27 2008, 01:51 AM~11186073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car, saw it for sale and wondered why noone wanted it. hope you keep it for a while!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

any word on Smurf's son??????


----------



## MIKE66 (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 26 2008, 05:16 PM~11186203
> *nice car, saw it for sale and wondered why noone wanted it. hope you keep it for a while!
> *



yea im going to give it da love it deservers :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 27 2008, 02:55 AM~11186383
> *any word on Smurf's son??????
> *



x2!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 27 2008, 12:00 AM~11185827
> *I located a donor glasshouse.  It's not mine, but if anyone needs parts, I can find out what the owner will sell parts for.
> 
> 
> ...


I know the car dont have them on but i hope there in the or something i am missing these chrome pieces and all the wheelwell chrome trim.










And a lot of small interior stuff.

Please let me know, thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 27 2008, 03:19 AM~11188501
> *I know the car dont have them on but i hope there in the or something i am missing these chrome pieces and all the wheelwell chrome trim.
> 
> 
> ...



pm me what interior parts you need,,,,


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 27 2008, 12:19 PM~11188501
> *I know the car dont have them on but i hope there in the or something i am missing these chrome pieces and all the wheelwell chrome trim.
> 
> 
> ...



the front ones are on ebay all the time  

rear = no chance


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 27 2008, 08:44 PM~11190218
> *the front ones are on ebay all the time
> 
> rear = no chance
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: The least i could do is try haha.


@Phil

Thank you, ill try to dig up my list in the morning and pm it to you!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jul 26 2008, 10:49 AM~11184161
> *i need the rear license plate light bulb cover..the lens. :biggrin:
> *


still looking if anybody knows where i can get one.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jul 27 2008, 01:22 PM~11190440
> *still looking if anybody knows where i can get one.
> *



i'll see if i got an extra....think mine broke years ago...replaced it with one off a cadi..


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 27 2008, 12:44 PM~11190218
> *the front ones are on ebay all the time
> rear = no chance
> *












I know where there is a set of the rear fender moldings. As for the front, good luck, most are bent or broken but when they go on ebay, they are very expensive.
Also, I just spoke to the owner of the 76 Glasshouse and he is willing to part it out.
I'll go by tomorrow and start taking pics of the parts. PM me if any of you men are interested in any particular part.
PEACE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Putting in some work, getting ready for a new top so im going to get rid of the surface rust first, not that bad though.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 27 2008, 05:03 PM~11191416
> *Putting in some work, getting ready for a new top so im going to get rid of the surface rust first, not that bad though.
> 
> 
> ...


IM GONNA GET AT MINE THIS WEEK!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 27 2008, 10:35 PM~11193825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any better pics of the front end of this one :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 27 2008, 05:03 PM~11191416
> *Putting in some work, getting ready for a new top so im going to get rid of the surface rust first, not that bad though.
> 
> 
> ...



if your this far into it bro...take the back 3 windows out and get all the crud out...

just to make sure you get all the rust out....its worth the extra mile in the long run..trust me :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

anybody here tall.i want to change my seats cuz i like to drive with the seat all the way back.i dont like being all close to the steering wheel.any ideas?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 28 2008, 01:48 AM~11194444
> *if your this far into it bro...take the back 3 windows out and get all the crud out...
> 
> just to make sure you get all the rust out....its worth the extra mile in the long run..trust me  :nicoderm:
> *


Ya im going to pull the side windows out probobly not the back glass though.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Jul 26 2008, 05:52 PM~11186085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY MOTHER OF WHITE WALLS!!!!
Nice car, loose the fat whites!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT

NEW VID I DID

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SMCoNl-rm8


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Rather than take up space on the Glasshouse topic, I'll post pics of the Glasshouse on "Car Parts" section.

Here is a pic of the G-House, it does have the complete ft end and even has the fender skirt hardware. PM for info


















PEACE


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 28 2008, 03:09 AM~11194507
> *anybody here tall.i want to change my seats cuz i like to drive with the seat all the way back.i dont like being all close to the steering wheel.any ideas?
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 29 2008, 12:30 AM~11203833
> *
> *



my homie used to do this....get longer bolts and a stack of washers....and install them on front part of the brackets so the seats leans back....it gives you alittle more leg room....


other than that you'd have to move and remount the seat brakets on the floor....


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 28 2008, 08:40 PM~11197518
> *TTT
> 
> NEW VID I DID
> ...


  Some nice shots, love the 57's!
:biggrin: But still waiting on a g-house edition :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 29 2008, 02:14 PM~11207315
> * Some nice shots, love the 57's!
> :biggrin: But still waiting on a g-house edition :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHAHHA I NEVER THOUT ABOUT THAT GOOD IDEA


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

almost done..


----------



## MIKE66 (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 28 2008, 10:27 AM~11196464
> *HOLY MOTHER OF WHITE WALLS!!!!
> Nice car, loose the fat whites!
> *



NAAA :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Jul 29 2008, 04:14 PM~11208932
> *NAAA  :biggrin:
> *


:burn:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Got my drivers side window yanked out it was pretty easy, now I can clean it up real good from the inside.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 29 2008, 09:39 PM~11212109
> *Got my drivers side window yanked out it was pretty easy, now I can clean it up real good from the inside.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 27 2008, 10:35 PM~11193825
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 29 2008, 11:39 PM~11212109
> *Got my drivers side window yanked out it was pretty easy, now I can clean it up real good from the inside.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! I am scared to death to see what's under my top. Ill be finding out soon hno: hno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422542



 whatcha guys need....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 30 2008, 02:33 PM~11216025
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422542
> whatcha guys need....
> *



Is that your black one?????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 30 2008, 12:34 PM~11216037
> *Is that your black one?????
> *



:tears: yes.......


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 30 2008, 02:41 PM~11216091
> *:tears: yes.......
> *



Damn I didnt know it got smashed up  That's was a clean ass car........


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 30 2008, 09:41 PM~11216091
> *:tears: yes.......
> *


this is yours right? i still remember - that was like one of the first pix i saved
when i started getting into coupes and surfed the glasshouse thread 











:angel:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

oh wait a minute... different interiour :dunno: thought that was yours


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 30 2008, 02:05 PM~11216719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im diggin that split bench


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 30 2008, 02:05 PM~11216719
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol...thats the front seat from my 76'....just threw it in there...old front seat was tore real bad from the accident...threw it in my bros 50'...

that was my poor 74' bad a couple years ago...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO PHIL DID U GET MY CALL???


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jul 31 2008, 11:35 AM~11225581
> *YO PHIL DID U GET MY CALL???
> *


that makes two of us :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*my bad....don't really carry my phone on me....*


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

Bump for G house Fest....... page 3??


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

1975


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## MIKE66 (Dec 14, 2007)

how do u guys get the fucking moldings off so clean !??!?!?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

which ones are u talking about?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok my Glass/Raghouse brethren...did a lil work on the cars this weekend,let's hear the comments on the interior on the Raghouse,not to sure on the design,All comments welcome.One.




































































Put a dash of flake on to spark it up a lil bit...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 2 2008, 10:11 PM~11244253
> *Ok my Glass/Raghouse brethren...did a lil work on the cars this weekend,let's hear the comments on the interior on the Raghouse,not to sure on the design,All comments welcome.One.
> 
> 
> ...


THUMBS UP DOG! :thumbsup: INTERIORS TITE! :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

that interior is gangster


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Aug 2 2008, 07:55 PM~11243847
> *how do u guys get the fucking moldings off so clean !??!?!?
> *


be specific young skywalker

he is talking about the bumper impact strips


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :cheesy: *most defintly uso inspired interior....*



 [/B]mas hamo*



just need a 76 clip*


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 2 2008, 10:17 PM~11244693
> *:uh:  :cheesy:  most defintly uso inspired interior....
> *mas hamo*
> just need a 76 clip
> *


  You a fool Uce!I'll be out there next weekend for my family reunion in the OC,just have to figure out if I want to visit you or grab Zenith KO's,I'll hit you up.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 2 2008, 10:11 PM~11244253
> *Ok my Glass/Raghouse brethren...did a lil work on the cars this weekend,let's hear the comments on the interior on the Raghouse,not to sure on the design,All comments welcome.One.
> 
> 
> ...



that looks nice as fuck homie, who did ur interior? thats gonna be a bad ass rag!!

heres a couple pics of mine, tops in progress  i needa do interior next.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 2 2008, 11:37 PM~11245258
> * You a fool Uce!I'll be out there next weekend for my family reunion in the OC,just have to figure out if I want to visit you or grab Zenith KO's,I'll hit you up.
> *


KO'S :0


----------



## MIKE66 (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 2 2008, 08:09 PM~11243917
> *which ones are u talking about?
> *




the bumper moldings its kinda hard to get them off with out scracthing it!?!?? :angry:


----------



## regalsncaprices (Apr 17, 2006)

Not a glasshouse


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

no :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalsncaprices_@Aug 3 2008, 02:09 PM~11247786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nope. but ill take that front clip for my next project :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*ok glasshouse homies.. this is what we,ve been busy with lately. gettin this house lifted! here are some quick pics i took acouple hours ago. let me know what you guys think, good or bad*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*got the uppers extended 1.5 inches.
caddy rearend swap (still need to get the driveshaft balanced)
8's in the front with 4 ton coils
10's in the rear with coilovers and powerballs 3.5 ton short stack.
front pump with #11 maximus gear and 1" steel block and big fittings. 
one #8 hose to the front Y'd off to 2 #6 hoses to cylinders.
72v to the nose. 8 batteries all together.

left to do..
tuck all the wiring nice and neat in the trunk.
adex for the nose.
plate the frame sides and go over all the factory welds/seams.*


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 DAAAM LOOKS GOOD


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 3 2008, 09:35 PM~11250730
> *:0  DAAAM LOOKS GOOD
> *


thanks bro  ill take some pics of it tomorrow with the skirts on


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 3 2008, 10:33 PM~11250712
> *got the uppers extended 1.5 inches.
> caddy rearend swap (still need to get the driveshaft balanced)
> 8's in the front with 4 ton coils
> ...


Looks good bro


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

For the rear end swap it's 78-96 right?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

lookin good CHELADAS


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 4 2008, 11:09 AM~11252263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x2 ! nice info on the setup, i will be headin in the same direciton too


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Aug 3 2008, 11:12 PM~11251618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right on bro be sure to keep us posted on your progress  


and thank you guys for your comments! you guys keep me motivated :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 4 2008, 11:24 AM~11254823
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 3 2008, 09:37 PM~11250754
> *thanks bro   ill take some pics of it tomorrow with the skirts on
> *



 will look even better with the moonroof :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 4 2008, 11:33 AM~11254917
> * will look even better with the moonroof :biggrin:
> *


yes it will.. let me know when youre ready


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 2 2008, 09:11 PM~11244253
> *Ok my Glass/Raghouse brethren...did a lil work on the cars this weekend,let's hear the comments on the interior on the Raghouse,not to sure on the design,All comments welcome.One.
> 
> 
> ...


DAM! YOU CHANGE THAT F$#%ER AROUND, IT LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup: I WAS GOING TO BUY IT, BUT DIDN'T HAVE RIGHT FUNDS TO PUT IT BACK TOGETHER. GOOD THING IT'S IN THE RIGHT HANDS NOW!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK ON THE PROJECT!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUT UP PHIL....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 4 2008, 06:50 PM~11253910
> *
> right on bro be sure to keep us posted on your progress
> 
> *



sofar i am still collecting all the parts for the setup and all the accessories to do up my ride

still looks like this....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 4 2008, 01:27 PM~11254852
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 4 2008, 04:38 PM~11256648
> *sofar i am still collecting all the parts for the setup and all the accessories to do up my ride
> 
> still looks like this....
> ...


Damn homie, it must be nice to have that clean of a garage. With that clean of a glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 5 2008, 12:00 AM~11256872
> *Damn homie, it must be nice to have that clean of a garage.  With that clean of a glasshouse  :biggrin:
> *



its my dads but he lets me use it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC+Aug 2 2008, 09:11 PM~11244253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the feedbacc.Yea I got this out of the OC for a trade but he didn't tell me the heads were cracc'd!We ended up knowing the same people and everything was cool but when I got it home and took it for a spin it was acting funny,tranny needed a new modular and when I checc'd the oil there was chocolate milk in it. :angry:  Got it going now and starting on the cosmetics.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 4 2008, 05:38 PM~11256648
> *sofar i am still collecting all the parts for the setup and all the accessories to do up my ride
> 
> still looks like this....
> ...


DAMN! I don't think I've ever seen a brick floor in a garage


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 4 2008, 02:38 PM~11256648
> *sofar i am still collecting all the parts for the setup and all the accessories to do up my ride
> 
> still looks like this....
> ...


*NICE...*


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

1975


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 3 2008, 09:25 PM~11250616
> *ok glasshouse homies.. this is what we,ve been busy with lately. gettin this house lifted! here are some quick pics i took acouple hours ago. let me know what you guys think, good or bad
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro, keep up the good work. Vic UCE Stockton


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 4 2008, 02:38 PM~11256648
> *sofar i am still collecting all the parts for the setup and all the accessories to do up my ride
> 
> still looks like this....
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 3 2008, 09:25 PM~11250616
> *ok glasshouse homies.. this is what we,ve been busy with lately. gettin this house lifted! here are some quick pics i took acouple hours ago. let me know what you guys think, good or bad
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

The rag is looking good my *****!!!


> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 2 2008, 10:11 PM~11244253
> *Ok my Glass/Raghouse brethren...did a lil work on the cars this weekend,let's hear the comments on the interior on the Raghouse,not to sure on the design,All comments welcome.One.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHAT UP PHIL STILL WAITING ON YA???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 thats funny...was waiting for you on sunday??????


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 5 2008, 11:45 AM~11265200
> *:0 thats funny...was waiting for you on sunday??????
> *


 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 5 2008, 12:29 PM~11265629
> *:0
> *


you to johnny....theres plenty of parts for all :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 5 2008, 12:45 PM~11265200
> *:0 thats funny...was waiting for you on sunday??????
> *


u never posted up on here if it was kool or not to go and u didnt call me back so i was ????????


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 5 2008, 08:23 AM~11263447
> *The rag is looking good my *****!!!
> *


What it dew my UCE?!!!How are things and the new fam doing?Is that your Glass in the Avi?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 5 2008, 02:52 PM~11266907
> *u never posted up on here if it was kool or not to go and u didnt call me back so i was ????????
> *



sorry didn't have your number....piece of shit 'dash' phone keeps dieing on me...


:angry: 


call me weds. morning will be out there taking parts off....


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 5 2008, 10:32 PM~11269516
> *sorry didn't have your number....piece of shit 'dash 'phone keeps dieing on me...
> :angry:
> call me weds. morning will be out there taking parts off....
> ...


I hated the piece of shit when I had one. went through 6 in 5 months, none of them worked right


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Aug 5 2008, 10:51 PM~11269736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

KOO


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Aug 6 2008, 03:51 AM~11269736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 6 2008, 11:08 AM~11274427
> *lookin good homie
> *


thanks, will post more pictures off the finish coat .


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

more metal cutting... :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: can't stop won't stop


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:uh: damn, somebody's been busy....keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte_@Jul 21 2008, 11:10 PM~11145762
> *whats up glasshouse fam cars are looking good. your car came out good mr 74.
> well guys i have a rear end out of a 70 monte carlo it is 55 inch from backing plate to backing plate if anyone needs it pm me its not for sale its for free but you have to come and pick it up. i changed the rear end in my monte so i dont need it no more.
> 
> ...



dose any need a rearend let me know cause im going to throw it away this weekend if no body interested.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte_@Aug 7 2008, 11:05 PM~11285995
> *dose any need a rearend let me know cause im going to throw it away this weekend if no body interested.
> *


that would be a shame! i know a lil ****** that needs one for his glasshouse
but he is my homie and lives over here in europe


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/view/mb...ert27&id=627949


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 7 2008, 03:10 PM~11286593
> *http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/view/mb...ert27&id=627949
> *


them two go really good together ..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Aug 6 2008, 07:28 PM~11279158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT KITTY LOOKS GOOD !! * :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

do daytons or zenith 13x7's rub with the skirts or do i still need a rearend swap?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 7 2008, 07:01 PM~11287581
> *do daytons or zenith 13x7's rub with the skirts or do i still need a rearend swap?
> *


x2


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

i got some head light bezels off a 1975 impala for sale if any body wants them.  there in good shape, no cracks or dings. 

















heres the right side bezel









heres the left side bezel.









$50


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

i got some clean side grill moldings for sale. there off a 1975 impala. 15$


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

i got a dash guage panel for sale with the plastic wood grain. its off a 1974 caprice classic. 10$


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

i got a good driver side door panel for sale. its faded but no cracks, needs to be painted. and i got both driver side and pasenger side top door panels. 25$












































































but the pasenger side is a lil loose


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

i got a 1975 impala grill for sale it has about 5 cracks and a piece of the plastic is chiped off, i want 10$ obo.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 7 2008, 03:10 PM~11286593
> *http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/view/mb...ert27&id=627949
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 7 2008, 03:10 PM~11286593
> *http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/view/mb...ert27&id=627949
> *


LA BANDA DEL CARRO ROJO!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

los tigres de casa


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

car came with tinted windows but im so tempted to remove it. i like the clean look but here in tx it hits 100s for weeks..hmmm what to do.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 5 2008, 05:38 PM~11267873
> *What it dew my UCE?!!!How are things and the new fam doing?Is that your Glass in the Avi?
> *


Everything is great homie! My son is getting big homie!!!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Aug 8 2008, 03:21 PM~11295884
> *car came with tinted windows but im so tempted to remove it. i like the clean look but here in tx it hits 100s for weeks..hmmm  what to do.
> 
> 
> ...



that caprice is clean!!!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Aug 8 2008, 03:21 PM~11295884
> *car came with tinted windows but im so tempted to remove it. i like the clean look but here in tx it hits 100s for weeks..hmmm  what to do.
> 
> 
> ...


so its a lil hot  
a least it will look more kleen then it looks now
and you'll look good cruisin in it


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

74 caprice


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Aug 8 2008, 10:31 PM~11298382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up bro?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

how is it going 509??


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 8 2008, 09:56 PM~11298564
> *Whats up bro?
> *


SUP HOMIE YOU GOING TO THE YAKIMA SHOW AN BBQ??


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Aug 8 2008, 11:09 PM~11298679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one bro?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 8 2008, 10:39 PM~11298883
> *Good just trying to finish the my roof so I can get the new top done monday, how you been, you pic up the other g house??
> Which one bro?
> *


gotta line up a shipper :uh: dude sent me 50-60 pics of it, clean ride though. i drove my other one last night and laughed my ass off when i looked at the roof, its fuuuucked up man! looks like a catfight happened along the bottom of it, mountain cats!!  lol


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 8 2008, 11:43 PM~11298905
> *gotta line up a shipper :uh:  dude sent me 50-60 pics of it, clean ride though. i drove my other one last night and laughed my ass off when i looked at the roof, its fuuuucked up man! looks like a catfight happened along the bottom of it, mountain cats!!  lol
> *


Oh damn :0


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Aug 8 2008, 05:21 PM~11295884
> *car came with tinted windows but im so tempted to remove it. i like the clean look but here in tx it hits 100s for weeks..hmmm  what to do.
> 
> 
> ...


i would say take the tint off im doin the same thing looks a lot cleaner


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

Which one bro?
[/quote]
LOWCOS BBQ AND THE 1 AFTER


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Question for you glasshouse homies. :biggrin: 
on the rear qtr window.
The window looks like it sits on the inside of that lip of the hole in the side of the top.Is there a chrome edging that goes there?some car i see have it.some dont.was it a option to have it?I saw somewhere somebody made it so that qtr window rolls down.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 9 2008, 11:43 AM~11300743
> *Question for you glasshouse homies. :biggrin:
> on the rear qtr window.
> The window looks like it sits on the inside of that lip of the hole in the side of the top.Is there a chrome edging that goes there?some car i see have it.some dont.was it a option to have it?I saw somewhere somebody made it so that qtr window rolls down.
> *


If I understand what you are talking about yes there is trim that goes around the lip of the quater window on the inside.

But good luck finding the OG ones as when you find them they cost an arm and a leg when and if you can find a set.

Best bet it seems that if you have the metal clip that they came with to join the seam togther you can fake it and make it look good.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 9 2008, 12:06 PM~11300864
> *If I understand what you are talking about yes there is trim that goes around the lip of the quater window on the inside.
> 
> But good luck finding the OG ones as when you find them they cost an arm and a leg when and if you can find a set.
> ...


 :0 
thats probably why you dont see very many cars with them.I wonder if it will look cheesy if tou use that chrome door edge guard.might look messed up.but it will give it that chrome edge look.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Aug 9 2008, 11:06 AM~11300864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear you can get away with the door edge gaurd if it done right


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 9 2008, 12:15 PM~11301158
> *X2, i ran into a dude out here with an NOS pair, dude wanted $500 each :angry:
> I hear you can get away with the door edge gaurd if it done right
> *


does he still have them??


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 9 2008, 12:18 PM~11301174
> *does he still have them??
> *


Not sure bro, i can see if i can still get ahold of him, i met him through a friend of mine, so i would have to hit up my homie again for his info


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 9 2008, 12:21 PM~11301186
> *Not sure bro, i can see if i can still get ahold of him, i met him through a friend of mine, so i would have to hit up my homie again for his info
> *


   if you dont mind?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 9 2008, 02:15 PM~11301158
> *
> I hear you can get away with the door edge gaurd if it done right
> *


just as i read this i realized.. i think thats what mine is on the 76. which would explain why its messed up so much in the corners. 
cause the stock ones dont have any breaks in them at all right? its just one solid piece... 
hmm.. i'll have to look into that a bit more.. 
i thought it looked like a cheap plastic trim piece lol.. now i guess i know why. lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

og ones are pretty much cheap plastic anyway,,,


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

is that so... hmm.. are they one solid piece all the way around or is there a break in them somewhere?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

they have a break in them which is covered by the stainless clip


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

i still have the og ones on mine but theyre faded and starting to crack


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 9 2008, 11:46 PM~11304662
> *i still have the og ones on mine but theyre faded and starting to crack
> *


you would think someone would re pop these as they are in demand?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hahahahahaaa ........nope


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 10 2008, 01:47 AM~11304669
> *you would think someone would re pop these as they are in demand?
> *


yea it would make sense


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*if they remade everything for these cars...we'd be just like any other impala...*



:thumbsdown: :nicoderm:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO PHIL IT WAS KOO YESTERDAY CHOP'N IT UP...... LET ME KNOW WHEN U FIND THE PARTS....


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

just wondering if any of the glasshouse homies can help me out... my 76 tailights are fucked when i put on my passenger side blinker all my turn signal lights flicker front and back but it only does it sometimes and when i turn my lights on the tailights and dash light flicker for about a minute and then stop. at first the turn signal thing would happen everytime i used my turn signal then i changed the flasher and now its only once in a while any ideas what the problem is?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 9 2008, 09:48 PM~11303316
> *they have a break in them which is covered by the stainless clip
> *


well then maybe mine are stock.. i dunno.. guess i'll find out one day


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 10 2008, 04:11 PM~11307865
> *just wondering if any of the glasshouse homies can help me out... my 76 tailights are fucked when i put on my passenger side blinker all my turn signal lights flicker front and back but it only does it sometimes and when i turn my lights on the tailights and dash light flicker for about a minute and then stop. at first the turn signal thing would happen everytime i used my turn signal then i changed the flasher and now its only once in a while any ideas what the problem is?
> *


check all your wire connections behind the breaker box..i had a problem something like that on my 68 caprice.it was a loose wire touching another wire.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Aug 9 2008, 05:06 PM~11301648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not enough demand to pay for tooling and production


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Aug 8 2008, 03:21 PM~11295884
> *car came with tinted windows but im so tempted to remove it. i like the clean look but here in tx it hits 100s for weeks..hmmm  what to do.
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS CLEANER WITHOUT TINT .......*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 10 2008, 01:58 PM~11307212
> *YO PHIL IT WAS KOO YESTERDAY CHOP'N IT UP...... LET ME KNOW WHEN U FIND THE PARTS....
> *


I'll let you know when I find them


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 11 2008, 12:02 PM~11314568
> *I'll let you know when I find them
> *



KOO..... WELL SET SOMETHING UP FOR THE DASH TO


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

last show all stock....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DONT FORGET MY CLUB ALONG WITH MILLENIUM CC ARE HAVING OUR PICNIC


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

FINISH PRODUCT


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

:0 nice!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

sup Glasshousers pops just got a 76 glasshouse and he's looking to get some skirts for it let me know if anyones got some for sale


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 12 2008, 02:34 PM~11326131
> *sup Glasshousers pops just got a 76 glasshouse and he's looking to get some skirts for it let me know if anyones got some for sale
> *


pics? :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 12 2008, 02:34 PM~11326131
> *sup Glasshousers pops just got a 76 glasshouse and he's looking to get some skirts for it let me know if anyones got some for sale
> *


got a set for your pops,pm me if interested


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump for the glass...
and if you need something to validate.. 
my 76 should have juice by next summer. so long as i get back home that is.. which i believe i should.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Aug 12 2008, 02:56 PM~11326320
> *pics? :cheesy:
> *


i'll try getting some tomorrow ima buff and wax it right now was just waiting till it cooled off its too damn hot to be out working on a car during the day :biggrin: :biggrin:
heres his old raghouse


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

IF THIS DEAL IN THE WORKS GOES THRU I MIGHT FINALLY BE APART OF THE G-HOUSE FAMILY

IF I'M ACCEPTED :biggrin: 

ITS A 76 CAPRICE


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 12 2008, 10:10 PM~11330326
> *IF THIS DEAL IN THE WORKS GOES THRU I MIGHT FINALLY BE APART OF THE G-HOUSE FAMILY
> 
> IF I'M ACCEPTED  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 es todo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 12 2008, 09:14 PM~11330364
> *:0  :0  :0  es todo!!!    :biggrin:
> *


WELL I PUT UP MY 84 MONTE FOR SALE AND WAS OFFERED A 76 :biggrin: 

FINALLY A G-HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'D ROLL THE HELL OUT OF IT TILL MY BUICK IS FINISHED :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 13 2008, 07:32 AM~11330539
> *WELL I PUT UP MY 84 MONTE FOR SALE AND WAS OFFERED A 76  :biggrin:
> 
> FINALLY A G-HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 13 2008, 12:32 AM~11330539
> *WELL I PUT UP MY 84 MONTE FOR SALE AND WAS OFFERED A 76  :biggrin:
> 
> FINALLY A G-HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


yea ive been doin that with mine since i bought it i drive it like a daily driver i have a cruise night 7 days a week :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*been 5 months without my daily driver glasshouse*


 can't wait for my 76' to be done


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 12 2008, 11:10 PM~11330326
> *IF THIS DEAL IN THE WORKS GOES THRU I MIGHT FINALLY BE APART OF THE G-HOUSE FAMILY
> 
> IF I'M ACCEPTED  :biggrin:
> ...


WTF AND U DIDNT TELL ME FUCKER :0


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 13 2008, 12:15 PM~11334295
> * been 5 months without my daily driver glasshouse
> can't wait for my 76' to be done
> *


are you busting it out done! or are you going to cruise it in primer?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Aug 13 2008, 02:44 AM~11331505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST STARTED TALKING TO THE GUY YESTERDAY BRO


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 13 2008, 01:57 PM~11334551
> *:biggrin:
> I HAVE A FEELING I'LL BE DOING THE SAME  :biggrin:
> I JUST STARTED TALKING TO THE GUY YESTERDAY BRO
> *


THERES ROOM FOR ONLY ONE GLASSHOUSE IN THE CLUB......... MINEZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 13 2008, 01:00 PM~11334566
> *THERES ROOM FOR ONLY ONE GLASSHOUSE IN THE CLUB......... MINEZZZZZZZZZ
> *


looks like 79Regal is gonna bump you out of your spot :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 13 2008, 01:14 PM~11334696
> *looks like 79Regal is gonna bump you out of your spot :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :0 

get at me johnny...before my 74' get any further apart...


----------



## juanito76 (Aug 9, 2008)

1976 CHEVY CAPRICE 
FOR SALE MAKE ME AN OFFER
OR TRADE WHAT U GOT ON IT


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=424284


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 13 2008, 02:14 PM~11334696
> *looks like 79Regal is gonna bump you out of your spot :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


NAW I DONT THINK HE CAN SEE OVER THE WHEEL SOOOOOOOOOO I DOUT HE WILL BE ABLE TO DRIVE THE THING LOL


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

dayum ghouse fest crackin tonight...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> :0
> 
> get at me johnny...before my 74' get any further apart...
> [/quot
> ...


----------



## juanito76 (Aug 9, 2008)

THIS IS THE GLASSHOUSE I HAVE FOR SALE OR TRADE
















PM ME WITH YOUR OFFERS :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 12 2008, 10:10 PM~11330326
> *IF THIS DEAL IN THE WORKS GOES THRU I MIGHT FINALLY BE APART OF THE G-HOUSE FAMILY
> 
> IF I'M ACCEPTED  :biggrin:
> ...


congrats


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 13 2008, 02:27 PM~11335396
> *:0
> 
> get at me johnny...before my 74' get any further apart...
> *


ill ht you up tomorrow bro


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Right on let me know what your 74' needs 
 :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

NEVERMIND GUYS I GOT MY HOPES UP HIGH...DEAL DIDN'T FALL THRU  


I GUESS I WON'T BE APART OF THE G-HOUSE FAMILY FOR A WHILE NOW


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 13 2008, 11:23 PM~11340083
> *NEVERMIND GUYS I GOT MY HOPES UP HIGH...DEAL DIDN'T FALL THRU
> I GUESS I WON'T BE APART OF THE G-HOUSE FAMILY FOR A WHILE NOW
> *


concentrate on what you already have in a million peices right now muskrat :0 :0 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Aug 13 2008, 10:23 PM~11340083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW NIKKA BUT IMAGINE THIS IS LIKE GETTING THAT ELCO YOU WANT

YOU WOULN'T PASS IT UP EITHER :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

GEE-FEST TO THE TOP!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WELL FAMILY :biggrin: (FINALLY GET TO SAY THAT) I'M GOING TO NEED ALOT OF ADVICE FROM YOU GUYS  

RIGHT NOW GIVING THE RIDE A GOOD LOOK OVER I'M GOING TO NEED A NEW IGNITION SWITCH AND MAYBE MORE

ALSO THE POWER WINDOWS ROLL UP WEIRD AND NEED TO HAVE THOSE CHECKED OUT

AND FINALLY FOR NOW MY SPEEDO AND SHIFT LINKAGE(the one that tells you if your on park or drive :dunno: the naem of that really) NEED TO BE FIXED  

I TRADED WITH JUANITO76 THE PICS ARE ABOVE :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 14 2008, 06:09 PM~11346621
> *WELL FAMILY  :biggrin: (FINALLY GET TO SAY THAT) I'M GOING TO NEED ALOT OF ADVICE FROM YOU GUYS
> 
> RIGHT NOW GIVING THE RIDE A GOOD LOOK OVER I'M GOING TO NEED A NEW IGNITION SWITCH AND MAYBE MORE
> ...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 14 2008, 06:09 PM~11346621
> *WELL FAMILY  :biggrin: (FINALLY GET TO SAY THAT) I'M GOING TO NEED ALOT OF ADVICE FROM YOU GUYS
> 
> RIGHT NOW GIVING THE RIDE A GOOD LOOK OVER I'M GOING TO NEED A NEW IGNITION SWITCH AND MAYBE MORE
> ...


excellent..welcome to the glasshouse familia..ive been a member for years and everybody here is cool. except the guy that comes and calls the houses,,,dare i say,,,.d..o..n..k... ouch that hurt... anyways everybody is helpful and im sure your questions will be answered.


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 14 2008, 06:09 PM~11346621
> *WELL FAMILY  :biggrin: (FINALLY GET TO SAY THAT) I'M GOING TO NEED ALOT OF ADVICE FROM YOU GUYS
> 
> RIGHT NOW GIVING THE RIDE A GOOD LOOK OVER I'M GOING TO NEED A NEW IGNITION SWITCH AND MAYBE MORE
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa12/lo...on/DSC00420.jpg


----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa12/lo...on/DSC00422.jpg


----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa12/lo...on/scan0025.jpg


----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa12/lo...on/DSC00641.jpg


----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa12/lo...on/DSC00631.jpg


----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa12/lo...on/scan0022.jpg


----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)

IMG]http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa12/low







cochon/scan0025.jpg[/IMG]IMG]http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa12/lowcochon/DSC00631.jpg[/IMG]







0641.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Aug 14 2008, 05:23 PM~11346742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS GUYS....BEEN IN AND OUT OF THIS FEST AS A SPECTATOR BUT NOW I CAN FINALLY BE APART OF IT :0 :0 :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

looks sweet man... 
any pics of the insides?

oh and congrats on the purchase..


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 14 2008, 07:47 PM~11348152
> *looks sweet man...
> any pics of the insides?
> 
> ...


IT'S DARK OUT SO I'LL GET EM TOMORROW FOR SURE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 14 2008, 08:42 PM~11348106
> *THANKS GUYS....BEEN IN AND OUT OF THIS FEST AS A SPECTATOR BUT NOW I CAN FINALLY BE APART OF IT  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

will my glasshouse driveshaft bolt up to any 80's caddy rearend or do i need a certain rearend and is the 80's caprice rearend the same as a caddy one? thx homies


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 14 2008, 10:47 PM~11348727
> *will my glasshouse driveshaft bolt up to any 80's caddy rearend or do i need a certain rearend and is the 80's caprice rearend the same as a caddy one? thx homies
> *


It wont bolt up, I got the rearend out of an 84 caddy and the driveline from a 90 fleet, and had to extend the driveline 2 inches.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

nice come up 79regal! :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOCHON_@Aug 14 2008, 08:14 PM~11347805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 are you gona fix it up?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 14 2008, 08:42 PM~11348106
> *THANKS GUYS....BEEN IN AND OUT OF THIS FEST AS A SPECTATOR BUT NOW I CAN FINALLY BE APART OF IT  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to the clika carnal :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 14 2008, 11:50 PM~11348758
> *It wont bolt up, I got the rearend out of an 84 caddy and the driveline from a 90 fleet, and had to extend the driveline 2 inches.
> *


damn was hoping for a straight install


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Aug 14 2008, 09:56 PM~11348818
> *nice come up 79regal!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOCHON_@Aug 14 2008, 08:14 PM~11347805
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice 74


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 15 2008, 05:42 AM~11348106
> *THANKS GUYS....BEEN IN AND OUT OF THIS FEST AS A SPECTATOR BUT NOW I CAN FINALLY BE APART OF IT  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



welcome to the house-club  :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THANKS GUYS JUST NEED TO MAKE SURE I KEEP AN EYE ON HxAPHIL

:scrutinize: MIGHT FIND PARTS MISSING


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 15 2008, 10:16 AM~11351989
> *:biggrin: THANKS GUYS JUST NEED TO MAKE SURE I KEEP AN EYE ON HxAPHIL
> 
> :scrutinize: MIGHT FIND PARTS MISSING
> *


 NICE CAR, WELCOME TO THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILIA :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NOW WE GOTTA JUMP U IN FOO IT AINT JUST A WALK IN HOMIE..... :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 15 2008, 12:24 PM~11352424
> *NOW WE GOTTA JUMP U IN FOO IT AINT JUST A WALK IN HOMIE..... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 15 2008, 09:24 PM~11352424
> *NOW WE GOTTA JUMP U IN FOO IT AINT JUST A WALK IN HOMIE..... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 15 2008, 11:36 AM~11352101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man! bigmike got the eye for taking shots!!! nice flika!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 15 2008, 02:08 PM~11352708
> *:roflmao:
> *


I SAY WE JUMP HIM WITH ALL GLASSHOUSE PARTS LOL


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 15 2008, 11:38 PM~11353523
> *I SAY WE JUMP HIM WITH ALL GLASSHOUSE PARTS LOL
> *



that we got for spares or what? i say we tell him how to run 13eens in the back before
he aks THE question :biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 15 2008, 11:36 AM~11352101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TASTE B-MIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 15 2008, 11:16 AM~11351989
> *:biggrin: THANKS GUYS JUST NEED TO MAKE SURE I KEEP AN EYE ON HxAPHIL
> 
> :scrutinize: MIGHT FIND PARTS MISSING
> *


Hahaha......remember that when you see my stockpile of glasshouse parts fucker

I've been collecting parts since 1993


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

What do u have to do to make 13s fit on a glasshouse? Do you have to swap the rearend or can u shorten it? What all do you have to change on the front suspension?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Aug 16 2008, 12:13 AM~11353821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what i said, there we go..... take a 80s caddy or 96 impala rear. they basically bolt
right up, just get the drive shaft shortened a lil


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

what i said, there we go..... take a 80s caddy or 96 impala rear. they basically bolt
right up, just get the drive shaft shortened a lil 


What about the front suspension?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Aug 16 2008, 12:47 AM~11354032
> *what i said, there we go..... take a 80s caddy or 96 impala rear. they basically bolt
> right up, just get the drive shaft shortened a lil
> What about the front suspension?
> *


calippers need to be grinded, or u need spacers, which i would prefer but that prolly
thinkin too german (we're known for always thinkin bout safety issues) :biggrin:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 15 2008, 04:52 PM~11354062
> *calippers need to be grinded, or u need spacers, which i would prefer but that prolly
> thinkin too german (we're known for always thinkin bout safety issues)  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Aug 15 2008, 12:30 PM~11352918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76+Aug 15 2008, 10:50 AM~11352201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:blue\'>SEE GUYS I DON'T NEED TO ASK *THE* QUESTION SOMEBODY ALREADY DID PLUS I'VE DONE ME RESEARCH ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

can you also use any 90s caprice classic rear end? :|


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

5.20 13"s on a Glasshouse or Raghouse: 
Swap the rearend with a 1977 thru 1979 Cadi, shorten the driveline (the driveline will bolt up to the rearend), and shave the front brake calipers a bit and you to can roll 13's. Wish I had a dollar for everytime this question was asked.
:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

MIGHT GET ME A REAR END THIS WEEKEND :0 

AND HOPEFULLY GET THE IGNITION AND WINDOWS FIXED SOON


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Welcome to the "House" fest


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SOMEBODY TOLD ME A MONTE CARLO REAR END WOULD WORK JUST DIDN'T VERIFY WHAT YEARS


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Aug 15 2008, 11:58 PM~11357663
> *Welcome to the "House" fest
> *


THANKS CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE HOUSE DONE UP


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HARD TO TELL BUT GETTING HER READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Aug 16 2008, 12:57 AM~11357660
> *5.20 13"s on a Glasshouse or Raghouse:
> Swap the rearend with a 1977 thru 1979 Cadi, shorten the driveline (the driveline will bolt up to the rearend), and shave the front brake calipers a bit and you to can roll 13's.  Wish I had a dollar for everytime this question was asked.
> :biggrin:
> ...


damn car looks good...what my dad did on the front instead of grinding the calipers he put racing studs on it and some spacers and his 75 raghouse would roll without grinding


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 16 2008, 01:13 AM~11357700
> *HARD TO TELL BUT GETTING HER READY FOR SUNDAY
> 
> 
> ...


THAT"S COOL BUT PIC AND NAME ON THE AVI NEED TO CHANGE J/K


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Aug 16 2008, 12:52 AM~11357758
> *THAT"S  COOL BUT PIC AND NAME ON THE AVI NEED TO  CHANGE J/K
> *


LOL I WILL BUT FOR NOW I'M KEEPIN IT ON THA DOWN LOW AND GONNA SURPRISE THE REST OF MY CULB ON SUNDAY :biggrin: 

SINCE I HAVEN'T BEEN ABLE TO TAKE SOMETHING OUT TO CRUISE WITH SINCE MARCH OF 07  IT SHOULD BE INTERESTING


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

morning G-House fam :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

anybody got pics of 13x6 in the rear im thinkin of putin some on until i can swap the rear


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 15 2008, 04:13 PM~11353821
> *Hahaha......remember that when you see my stockpile of glasshouse parts fucker
> 
> I've been collecting parts since 1993
> *


LOL IVE SEEN THE STOCKPILE FIRST HAND LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

one of those MUST HAVE mods to a glasshouse/raghouse is the rearend swap.. couldnt be happier if you ask me


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I'VE LOOKED AT SO MANY PICS OF G-HOUSES ALREADY BRO AND FOR SOME REASON I DON'T LIKE THE WAY THE REAR TIRES ARE IN MORE THAN THE FRONT ONES...
:dunno:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 16 2008, 03:58 PM~11360498
> *I'VE LOOKED AT SO MANY PICS OF G-HOUSES ALREADY BRO AND FOR SOME REASON I DON'T LIKE THE WAY THE REAR TIRES ARE IN MORE THAN THE FRONT ONES...
> :dunno:
> *


its not noticeable bro.. the car doesnt run any different than when i had the stock diff. in it. to me its the peace of mind knowin im not tearing into the whitewalls or risking the damm skirt ripping off on a turn or going into a steep driveway.(which happened when the car was stock)


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 16 2008, 03:04 PM~11360530
> *its not noticeable bro.. the car doesnt run any different than when i had the stock diff. in it.  to me its the peace of mind knowin im not tearing into the whitewalls or risking the damm skirt ripping off on a turn or going into a steep driveway.(which happened when the car was stock)
> *


MAYBE I HAVE TO SEE MORE IN PERSON :dunno: YOU STILL ROLLIN THRU FOR TOMORROW?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Aug 8 2008, 03:21 PM~11295884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


13x7s all around..had to cut up my skirts a little..the poor mans way to do it.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave: :wave:







:wave: :wave:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 16 2008, 04:58 PM~11360498
> *I'VE LOOKED AT SO MANY PICS OF G-HOUSES ALREADY BRO AND FOR SOME REASON I DON'T LIKE THE WAY THE REAR TIRES ARE IN MORE THAN THE FRONT ONES...
> :dunno:
> *


If you swap the front suspension you dont need spacers and then its almost the same as the rear


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CHECK IT OUT FEST HOMIES...TOOK THE HOUSE FOR A VISIT TO ELYSIAN PARK FOR OUR 8TH ANNUAL PICNIC


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

nice!!! :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice to see another glasshouse out :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

what happned to the homie smurf?? havent seen him on here ina minute.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

so decided to the the house out for the first time


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Aug 17 2008, 11:18 PM~11369136
> *so decided to the the house out for the first time
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Aug 17 2008, 09:18 PM~11369136
> *so decided to the the house out for the first time
> 
> 
> ...


EY BUEY YOU RUNNIN 13'S?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 17 2008, 11:10 PM~11369511
> *EY BUEY YOU RUNNIN 13'S?
> *


SI ALL THE TIME


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Went to Smurfs house to clean and get the car ready for the show. Started drinking and ended up deceiding to see what the car look liked three wheeling. 








So as you can tell, we just kept drinking and didn't make it to the show.... maybe next time. :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

This G House is clean.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

awww naw....say it isn't so.....3wheelin' in smurfs car...  
glad to smurfs still there


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

nice! :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN SMURF LOOKIN GOOD  I FIGURED WHEN I DIDN'T GET A CALL TO SAVE SPOTS THAT SMURF WASN'T COMING TO OUR PICNIC


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 16 2008, 06:37 PM~11361629
> *If you swap the front suspension you dont need spacers and then its almost the same as the rear
> *


SO WHAT SUSPENSION DO YOU RECOMEND


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 18 2008, 07:16 AM~11370315
> *SO WHAT SUSPENSION DO YOU RECOMEND
> *


I swapped mine with an 88 caprice, everything except uppers.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

UPPERS WON'T FIT?

I GUESS I AM GIVING YOU A NEWBIE QUESTION LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 18 2008, 08:10 AM~11370468
> *UPPERS WON'T FIT?
> 
> I GUESS I AM GIVING YOU A NEWBIE QUESTION LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Im sure they will but I didnt need to change. less work.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 18 2008, 10:58 AM~11370741
> *Im sure they will but I didnt need to change. less work.
> *


are they the same?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 18 2008, 08:06 AM~11370779
> *are they the same?
> *


yes, except the bar that bolts up to the frame.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 18 2008, 02:30 PM~11372320
> *yes, except the bar that bolts up to the frame.
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HEY HxAPHIL.....I SENT YAH A PM TO SEE IF I CAN STOP BY TODAY AFTER WORK I'LL BRING THE HOUSE WITH ME :biggrin:


MAN I'VE NEVER BEEN SO EXCITED ABOUT A CAR LIKE THIS :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ANOTHER PIC FOR THE FEST HOMIES


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HEY HOMIES HOW HARD WOULD IT BE TO FIND OG MIRRORS FOR MY 76


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Aug 18 2008, 12:18 AM~11369136
> *so decided to the the house out for the first time
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Damn.... And he is doing it with a rear sway bar. Were has Smurf been :dunno:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 18 2008, 04:31 PM~11375691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HE'S DOING ALRIGHT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Aug 18 2008, 03:23 PM~11375080
> *HE'S SO LIL U CAN BARELY SEE HIS AZZ.......</span>LOL :biggrin:
> *





 <span style=\'color:blue\'>THE HOMIE DAVID CLOWNING ON ME LOL 
:roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 18 2008, 04:28 PM~11375128
> *HEY HOMIES HOW HARD WOULD IT BE TO FIND OG MIRRORS FOR MY 76
> *


are they the sport mirrors alex??


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 18 2008, 09:02 PM~11378806
> *are they the sport mirrors alex??
> *



NO SE LOCO I NEED BOTH IT NEVER CAME WITH THE OG'S :dunno:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

HERE IS A BETTER PICTURE OF HIS GHOUSE...... :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

STUPID PC :biggrin: THANKS LOCO FOR THE FLIKA


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

THE MIRRORS ARE SUPPOSED TO B LIKE THE WHITE GHOUSE 3WHEELIN QUE NO?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 18 2008, 04:28 PM~11375128
> *HEY HOMIES HOW HARD WOULD IT BE TO FIND OG MIRRORS FOR MY 76
> *


there are 2 sets on ebay right now, check it out


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66+Aug 18 2008, 09:09 PM~11378900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOL THANKS I'M LOOKING EM UP RIGHT NOW  :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

75,76 impala passenger headlight bezel

ON EBAY IN CASE ANYBODY NEEDS ONE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Aug 18 2008, 09:04 PM~11378820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M HAVING A HARD TIME FINDING THEM WHAT DID YOU USE TO SEARCH THEM?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/69-75-Chevy...sspagenameZWDVW

CAN I USE THESE OR ARE THEY COMPLETELY DIFFERENT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Aug 18 2008, 10:09 PM~11378900
> *THE MIRRORS ARE SUPPOSED TO B LIKE THE WHITE GHOUSE 3WHEELIN QUE NO?
> *


yeah im almost positive.. someone correct me if im wrong tho.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 19 2008, 09:35 AM~11381296
> *
> I'M HAVING A HARD TIME FINDING THEM WHAT DID YOU USE TO SEARCH THEM?
> *


1976CAPRICE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 19 2008, 11:17 AM~11382845
> *1976CAPRICE
> *


LOLI WAS USING 76 CAPRICE :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

STILL DON'T SEE NOTHING :dunno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 19 2008, 12:22 PM~11382901
> *STILL DON'T SEE NOTHING :dunno:
> *


JUST CHECKED MYSELF, I HAD TO PUT IN 1976CHEVROLETCAPRICE, THEY WERENT THERE BUT THEY HAVE BEEN LISTED 3 TIMES NOW KEEP CHECKING BRO, THE GUY HAD SOME OTHER STUFF TOO


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 19 2008, 11:26 AM~11382946
> *JUST CHECKED MYSELF, I HAD TO PUT IN 1976CHEVROLETCAPRICE, THEY WERENT THERE BUT THEY HAVE BEEN LISTED 3 TIMES NOW KEEP CHECKING BRO, THE GUY HAD SOME OTHER STUFF TOO
> *


THANKS....I HAVE BEEN BUT NOT MUCH OF WHAT I NEED :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

go to ebay motors and type in 1974 caprice and they have a set of the chrome ones.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

I NEED SOME OFF THEM SPORT MIRRORS , WHAT DO THEY USUALLY COME OUT OF ?thanks ....


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

http://i36.tinypic.com/v5ljk6.jpg


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

tiring to put pic


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 18 2008, 05:28 PM~11375670
> *:0  Very Nice  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Aug 19 2008, 06:48 PM~11386929
> *I NEED SOME OFF THEM SPORT MIRRORS , WHAT DO THEY USUALLY COME OUT OF ?thanks ....
> *


THEM MIRROWS COME OUT OF A 89 90 CAPRICE OR A CAMARO IROC


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Aug 19 2008, 08:32 PM~11388209
> *THEM MIRROWS COME OUT OF A 89 90 CAPRICE OR A CAMARO IROC
> *


i got my off a 76 caprice


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SO THE MIRRORS ARE PRETTY MUCH THE SAME FOR 74'S THRU 76?


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

too my glasshouse homies i got myself a 75 caprice glasshouse but photobuckets down so i cant post the pics


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Aug 19 2008, 11:52 PM~11390726
> *too my glasshouse homies i got myself a 75 caprice glasshouse but photobuckets down so i cant post the pics
> *


nice


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 19 2008, 10:14 PM~11389887
> * SO THE MIRRORS ARE PRETTY MUCH THE SAME FOR 74'S THRU 76?
> *


yup the chrome mirros and the sport mirros


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Aug 19 2008, 08:32 PM~11388209
> *THEM MIRROWS COME OUT OF A 89 90 CAPRICE OR A CAMARO IROC
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he's not building a 'training day' house


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I APPRECIATE THE INFO 76GLASSHOUSE  





> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 20 2008, 09:19 AM~11392786
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> he's not building a 'training day' house
> *



LOL.........HEY YOU DIDN'T REPLY TO MY PM BRO....WHEN CAN I PASS BY I HAVE THE WHOLE WEEK IN THE MORNING OFF


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 20 2008, 11:19 AM~11392786
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> he's not building a 'training day' house
> *


 :biggrin: 

*If you really had to look at another Car for Mirrors, i would look for Cars around the same year range, 70s Fullsize Chevys share alot of the same components. Just my 2.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Ohh Yeah, 
I'm back in this Bitch, after a rough couple of long weeks, Thanks for all the prayers and support from the Glasshouse Fest, really meant alot to me.  *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 20 2008, 01:49 PM~11393036
> *Ohh Yeah,
> I'm back in this Bitch, after a rough couple of long weeks, Thanks for all the prayers and support from the Glasshouse Fest, really meant alot to me.
> *


Glad to see you back homie, Hope all is well


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 20 2008, 09:49 AM~11393036
> *Ohh Yeah,
> I'm back in this Bitch, after a rough couple of long weeks, Thanks for all the prayers and support from the Glasshouse Fest, really meant alot to me.   </span>
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>GLAD TO SEE YOU DOING BETTER LOCO


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 20 2008, 10:49 AM~11393036
> *Ohh Yeah,
> I'm back in this Bitch, after a rough couple of long weeks, Thanks for all the prayers and support from the Glasshouse Fest, really meant alot to me.
> *


wassup dogg, good to see you back in here :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

the vid from our picnic this sunday at elysian park


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLN9IhyN310


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 20 2008, 09:58 AM~11393119
> *the vid from our picnic this sunday at elysian park
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I DROVE BY TOO FAST :angry:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 20 2008, 11:51 AM~11393053
> *Glad to see you back homie, Hope all is well
> *



*Thanks Big Dog, Feels good to be back, Gracias for all those phone calls checking on me and my Family Homie :worship: uffin: .*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

MAS PUESTO QUE UN CACETIN :biggrin: 


LOL :roflmao:

AND I GOT MORE QUESTIONS THAN A VIRGIN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*
Some pictures From another tread :0 :0 :worship: :worship:  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 20 2008, 11:08 AM~11393229
> *
> Thanks Big Dog, Feels good to be back, Gracias for all those phone calls checking on me and my Family Homie :worship:  uffin: .
> *


ya saves loco, i got your back G


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> I APPRECIATE THE INFO 76GLASSHOUSE
> 
> your welcome bro.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 20 2008, 10:49 AM~11393036
> *Ohh Yeah,
> I'm back in this Bitch, after a rough couple of long weeks, Thanks for all the prayers and support from the Glasshouse Fest, really meant alot to me.
> *


good to see you back


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

OLRIGHT HERES THE PICS OF MY CAR ITS A 75 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE IT RUNS IT HAS NEW WHITE INTERIOR NEEDS SOME WORK BUT ITS HAS A FULLY REINFORCED FRAME AND REINFORCED REAR PANELS SO IT WONT BUCKEL IT HAS A 3 CHROME PUMP 10 BATTERY SETUP 6 SWITCHES ALL THE HYDROS ARE BRAND NEW DONE BY HOPPOS AND THE INTERIOR IS ALSO BRAND NEW BUT THE CAR SAT FOR 3 YEARS SO ITS ALL DUSTY BUT ILL FIX IT LIL BY LIL ONE MORE THING IT ALSO HAS A BUMPER KIT   







































































































IT NEEDS A REAL GOOD CLEAN UP ASS U CAN SEE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN CLEAN ASS G-HOUSE BRO CONGRATS


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Aug 20 2008, 02:26 PM~11394526
> *OLRIGHT HERES THE PICS OF MY CAR ITS A 75 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE IT RUNS IT HAS NEW WHITE INTERIOR NEEDS SOME WORK BUT ITS HAS A FULLY REINFORCED FRAME AND REINFORCED REAR PANELS SO IT WONT BUCKEL IT HAS A 3 CHROME PUMP 10 BATTERY SETUP 6 SWITCHES ALL THE HYDROS ARE BRAND NEW DONE BY HOPPOS AND THE INTERIOR IS ALSO BRAND NEW BUT THE CAR SAT FOR 3 YEARS SO ITS ALL DUSTY BUT ILL FIX IT LIL BY LIL ONE MORE THING IT ALSO HAS A BUMPER KIT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I JUST PUT A BID OUT FOR A PAIR OF OG MIRRORS  

GOING TO NEED SOME HELP INSTALLING THEM OEN HAS THE REMOTE WIRE AND IT'S NOT CONNECTED TO THE MIRROR ITSELF


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 20 2008, 10:49 AM~11393036
> *Ohh Yeah,
> I'm back in this Bitch, after a rough couple of long weeks, Thanks for all the prayers and support from the Glasshouse Fest, really meant alot to me.
> *



:nicoderm: *glad to see you back in action bro*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 20 2008, 10:35 AM~11392905
> *I APPRECIATE THE INFO 76GLASSHOUSE
> LOL.........HEY YOU DIDN'T REPLY TO MY PM BRO....WHEN CAN I PASS BY I HAVE THE WHOLE WEEK IN THE MORNING OFF
> *



:0 been running around....pm sent


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin: YOUR A BUSY MAN


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Aug 20 2008, 01:26 PM~11394526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride bro, i like how you did the steering wheel


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 20 2008, 03:01 PM~11394842
> *:nicoderm: glad to see you back in action bro
> *


*Thanks Homie.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Some really nice Glasshouses where all over the place this past weekend :0 

From the Strictly Family Picnic Topic  

<img src=\'http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m284/gabendacutlass/strictlyfamily2008picnic239.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

This one's a Bad Mothafucka :worship: :worship: uffin: Wonder what ever happened to the Homie from Phoenix.

<img src=\'http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m284/gabendacutlass/strictlyfamily2008picnic233.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m284/gabendacutlass/strictlyfamily2008picnic234.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Latin Life Bad Ass Houses always looking sharp and leaving people with their mouth opened(pictures from another post).  *


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

thank's smurf for posting that pic dog ................. just learning how to you's pics... 

on layitlow.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Aug 20 2008, 05:34 PM~11395992
> *thank's  smurf    for posting that pic dog  ................. just learning  how to you's  pics...
> 
> on layitlow.
> *


*No problem Homie, Give me a second and i'll shoot you some how to's on PM   *


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

cool.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Saw this one of the Homie Johns Glasshouse :0 :0 *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

two year ago . redoing it all


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 20 2008, 04:32 PM~11395987
> *Some really nice Glasshouses where all over the place this past weekend :0
> 
> From the Strictly Family Picnic Topic
> ...


THANK YOU FOR THE PROPS SMURF! :thumbsup: SOME OF THE MEMBERS WILL BE BUSTING OUT WITH A FEW MORE IN THE FURTURE! I WILL BE REDOING MINE TOO HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR. ONE MORE THING THANKS FOR KEEPING THIS G-FEST GOING


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 20 2008, 03:32 PM~11395987
> *Latin Life Bad Ass Houses always looking sharp and leaving people with their mouth opened(pictures from another post).  *[/size]
> 
> 
> ...


 i was about to put those up :biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 20 2008, 05:54 PM~11396684
> *i was about to put those up  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANK YOU FOR TAKING THE PIC'S! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

1975 caprice rag for sale...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=426159


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 19 2008, 02:17 PM~11382845
> *1976CAPRICE
> *


 :wave:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 20 2008, 01:29 PM~11394548
> *DAMN CLEAN ASS G-HOUSE BRO CONGRATS
> *


thanks g


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 20 2008, 02:33 PM~11395086
> *nice ride bro, i like how you did the steering wheel
> *


thanks dogg but thats how i got it


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have to say I have never cared for GH's all that much though I appreciate all impala's 96 and down. But the passion in here, and all the dope rides posted , yall guys got me looking for one!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 20 2008, 06:02 PM~11396748
> *:wave:
> *


CARLOS!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW ARE YOU BRO?? DID YOU DO YOUR DEAL???


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 20 2008, 10:49 AM~11393036
> *Ohh Yeah,
> I'm back in this Bitch, after a rough couple of long weeks, Thanks for all the prayers and support from the Glasshouse Fest, really meant alot to me.
> *


HOW ARE YOU SMURF?? GIVE OUR BEST TO THE FAMILY, ESPECIALLY THE LITTLE MAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Aug 20 2008, 05:28 PM~11396983
> *I have to say I have never cared for GH's all that much though I appreciate all impala's 96 and down. But the passion in here, and all the dope rides posted , yall guys got me looking for one!
> *


I'LL PUT IT LIKE THIS....G-HOUSE'S DON'T COMPARE TO MANY OTHER RIDES

AINT NOTHING LIKE THE VIEW YOU HAVE, THE BODY STYLE, THE COMPLIMENTS AND THE LOVE FOR YOUR CAR


I SWEAR THE FIRST DAY I TOOK MY 76 FOR A DRIVE I WAS SO INTO IT  MAN CAN'T EXPLAIN IT


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 20 2008, 08:33 PM~11397020
> *CARLOS!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW ARE YOU BRO?? DID YOU DO YOUR DEAL???
> *


nope still got my baby. :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 20 2008, 06:39 PM~11397059
> *nope still got my baby. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 20 2008, 06:36 PM~11397040
> *I'LL PUT IT LIKE THIS....G-HOUSE'S DON'T COMPARE TO MANY OTHER RIDES
> 
> AINT NOTHING LIKE THE VIEW YOU HAVE, THE BODY STYLE, THE COMPLIMENTS AND THE LOVE FOR YOUR CAR
> ...


 :nicoderm: :yes: :rant: *words cant describe*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 20 2008, 07:33 PM~11397517
> *:nicoderm:  :yes:  :rant: words cant describe
> *


nope!!


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 20 2008, 10:49 AM~11393036
> *Ohh Yeah,
> I'm back in this Bitch, after a rough couple of long weeks, Thanks for all the prayers and support from the Glasshouse Fest, really meant alot to me.
> *


GLAD TO SEE YOU BACK HOMIE


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 20 2008, 06:36 PM~11397040
> *I'LL PUT IT LIKE THIS....G-HOUSE'S DON'T COMPARE TO MANY OTHER RIDES
> 
> AINT NOTHING LIKE THE VIEW YOU HAVE, THE BODY STYLE, THE COMPLIMENTS AND THE LOVE FOR YOUR CAR
> ...


THAT'S RIGHT I GOT ADDICTED TO GLASS BACK IN HIGH SCHOOL THESE CAR'S ARE VERY UNIQUE AND HAVE SOME VERY NICE BODY LINES AND ARE NOT PLAYED OUT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Aug 20 2008, 06:33 PM~11397517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

DOES ANYONE GOT DOOR MIRRIORS MY 75 CAPRICE DOESNT HAVE THEM AND I NEED EM


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Aug 20 2008, 07:45 PM~11398192
> *DOES ANYONE GOT DOOR MIRRIORS MY 75 CAPRICE DOESNT HAVE THEM AND I NEED EM
> *


I JUST PLACED A BID ON SOME IN EBAY...  :scrutinize:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

WHATS WRONG WITH THE ONES THAT ARE ON UR CAR????


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Aug 20 2008, 07:52 PM~11398265
> *WHATS WRONG WITH THE ONES THAT ARE ON UR CAR????
> *


THEIR NOT O.G. PLUS THE DRIVER SIDE CAME OFF OF MY 72 BUICK :biggrin: 

DIDN'T WANT A FIX IT TICKET


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

YOU LOOKING FOR SPORT MIRRORS CUZ I KNOW SOME ARE ON EBAY OFF OF A NOVA THEY LOOKS JUST LIKE THE SPORT ONES


BUT I REALLY WOULDN'T KNOW IF THEIR THE SAME


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 20 2008, 08:54 PM~11398285
> *THEIR NOT O.G. PLUS THE DRIVER SIDE CAME OFF OF MY 72 BUICK  :biggrin:
> 
> DIDN'T WANT A FIX IT TICKET
> *


LOL IM LOOKING FOR OG MIRRORS AND I NEED SKIRTS TOO AND ROCKER PANEL MOLDINGS


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Aug 20 2008, 08:09 PM~11398440
> *LOL IM LOOKING FOR  OG MIRRORS AND I NEED SKIRTS TOO AND ROCKER PANEL MOLDINGS
> *


THERE IS A SET OF SKIRTS ON EBAY RIGHT NOW LET ME LOOK EM UP


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HERE YOU GO AUCTIONS OVER IN 13 HOURS

SKIRTS


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

THANKZ


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Aug 20 2008, 09:09 PM~11398440
> *LOL IM LOOKING FOR  OG MIRRORS AND I NEED SKIRTS TOO AND ROCKER PANEL MOLDINGS
> *



if you want chrome remote mirrors let me know...got drivers side one on my 74'...and got a nos pass side one remote...no need for them....


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 20 2008, 11:54 PM~11400292
> *if you want chrome remote mirrors let me know...got drivers side one on my 74'...and got a nos pass side one remote...no need for them....
> *


DAMMIT AFTER I PUT UP A BID FOR SOME :angry: 

LOL FUCK IT LET THE HOMIE GET EM ANOTHER G-HOUSE CRUISIN THE STREETS MAKES ME HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 21 2008, 06:08 PM~10470006
> *LINK TO WHAT IS AT THE CHROMER RIGHT NOW....AND THE SLEVES TOO!
> http://www.hotchkis.net/p-803-1978-1996-ca...ebuild-kit.aspx
> 
> ...


MAN WENT BACK 80 PAGES FOR THIS LOL

HEY DIRTY HOW DID THIS WORK OUT FOR YOU


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 01:10 AM~11400363
> *MAN WENT BACK 80 PAGES FOR THIS LOL
> 
> HEY DIRTY HOW DID THIS WORK OUT FOR YOU
> *



i believe it didn't fit....


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 21 2008, 12:16 AM~11400385
> *i believe it didn't fit....
> *


  NEVERMIND FOUND MY BUSHINGS AT THIS WEBSITE

http://www.suspension.com/chevy,fullsize.htm


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

MAN I WENT BACK TO PAGE 292.....

GUESS IT'S TIME TO GET SMURFY ON MY RIDE :roflmao: :roflmao:

BUSTED OUT LAUGHING WHEN I SEEN THAT.....OR YOU'VE BEEN SMURFED


:roflmao:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 01:21 AM~11400406
> *  NEVERMIND FOUND MY BUSHINGS AT THIS WEBSITE
> 
> http://www.suspension.com/chevy,fullsize.htm
> *


just go to napa! they carry good quality suspention stuff!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Aug 20 2008, 06:50 PM~11396641
> *THANK YOU FOR THE PROPS SMURF! :thumbsup: SOME OF THE MEMBERS WILL BE BUSTING OUT WITH A FEW MORE IN THE FURTURE! I WILL BE REDOING MINE TOO HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR. ONE MORE THING THANKS FOR KEEPING THIS G-FEST GOING
> *


*X2, That's where i got all my suspension front and back for the 76.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 20 2008, 07:35 PM~11397031
> *HOW ARE YOU SMURF?? GIVE OUR BEST TO THE FAMILY, ESPECIALLY THE LITTLE MAN!! :biggrin:
> *



*Thanks Homie  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Did i mention this one's a Bad Mothafucka :biggrin: .*


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

ITS BEEN AWHILE SINCE I'VE BEEN ON SO HERE IS SOME UP DATES WHAT I'VE BEEN UP TOO :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOOKS GOOD BOX


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 21 2008, 11:11 AM~11402672
> *  LOOKS GOOD BOX
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Aug 21 2008, 11:51 AM~11402509
> *ITS BEEN AWHILE SINCE I'VE BEEN ON SO HERE IS SOME UP DATES WHAT I'VE BEEN UP TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*   Te quedo chingon esa madre Homie :worship: :worship: Homie Boxer ain't playing around :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE JUST TRING TO CATCH UP TO U BRO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 08:39 AM~11401949
> *We Need more pictures up in here, here are some more Clean Glasshouses that where at the Strictly Family Car Club Bad Ass Picnic last weekend
> *


*
i'll put some up in a bit

i like takin pictures of glasshouses/raghouses, they look badass from any angle :yes: *


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Aug 21 2008, 10:51 AM~11402509
> *ITS BEEN AWHILE SINCE I'VE BEEN ON SO HERE IS SOME UP DATES WHAT I'VE BEEN UP TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks fuckin clean


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

NICE 74 :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 08:39 AM~11401949
> *pictures jacked from another tread </span>:biggrin: ).*</span>
> 
> 
> ...





<span style=\'color:blue\'>Y ESE BUEY IN THE PRIMERED ONE :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

BADASS PICS BIGMIKE  I WENT AND VISITED HxAPHILS PAD TODAY

AND :wow: HOPEFULLY I'LL BE GETTING SOME PARTS SOON


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 01:48 PM~11403509
> *Y ESE BUEY IN THE PRIMERED ONE :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


*
Ta chingona la Ranfla :biggrin: I wanted to head out there, pero no se pudo  , Fuck it maybe next time, que no. I did pull that fucker out for a little bit and dusted the fucking spider webs and dust off though :biggrin:  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 12:13 PM~11403763
> *
> Ta chingona la Ranfla :biggrin: I wanted to head out there, pero no se pudo  , Fuck it maybe next time, que no. I did pull that fucker out for a little bit and dusted the fucking spider webs and dust off though :biggrin:   </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>QUAL PINCHE SPIDER WEBS LOCO....FUCKER STAYS CLEAN 24/7 LIKE YOU GOT A BUNCH OF LIL SMURFS ON THAT THING KEEPING HER DUST FREE









:roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 02:22 PM~11403839
> *QUAL PINCHE SPIDER WEBS LOCO....FUCKER STAYS CLEAN 24/7 LIKE YOU GOT A BUNCH OF LIL SMURFS ON THAT THING KEEPING HER DUST FREE
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

MAN BOXER YOUR RIDES TIGHT!!!!! WHAT COLOR IS THAT ?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 12:32 PM~11403910
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I'LL POST MORE PICS OF THE 76 TOMORROW SHE'S NOT WORTHY YET COMPARED TO ALL THE OTHER RIDES ON HERE


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 20 2008, 10:33 PM~11397517
> *:nicoderm:  :yes:  :rant: words cant describe
> *


x2


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 12:02 PM~11403647
> *BADASS PICS BIGMIKE  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

For the million time, a 74-76 is not a D**K</span>[/b]</a>


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I REMEMBER WHAT YOU POSTED SO I FIGURED I'D LET THE HOMIE KNOW


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME FRESH PICS OF MY G-HOUSE...

SHE NEEDS ALOT OF LOVE AND IN TIME WILL GET THE ATTENTION SHE DESERVES  































SAGGY DOOR   











AND NEED A NEW DASH


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

good luck on a dash..... I had the guy I get my parts from tell me he turned down $200 for a mint dash pad :uh: Im half tempted to mold one out of fiberglass and paint it :dunno:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 06:04 PM~11405173
> *For the million time, a 74-76 is not a D**K</span>*</a>
> [/b]



:wave:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 21 2008, 04:38 PM~11405968
> *good luck on a dash..... I had the guy I get my parts from tell me he turned down $200 for a mint dash pad  :uh:  Im half tempted to mold one out of fiberglass and paint it  :dunno:
> *


WOULDN'T IT BE EASIER FOR AN UPHOLSTRY SHOP TO JUST REMOVE THA PADDING AND REDO IT?

HASN'T IT BEEN DONE???


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

WHAT U GUYS THINK OF MY RIDE


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

wut up glasshouse peepss, my rags at the shop gettin a new top put in  ill post pics asap.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 07:44 PM~11406023
> *WOULDN'T IT BE EASIER FOR AN UPHOLSTRY SHOP TO JUST REMOVE THA PADDING AND REDO IT?
> 
> HASN'T IT BEEN DONE???
> *



Yeah, I have never been happy with mine w/ that big ass seam :uh: .. Plus I GOT to get rid of the white.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 21 2008, 05:14 PM~11406272
> *Yeah, I have never been happy with mine w/ that big ass seam :uh: .. Plus I GOT to get rid of the white.
> 
> 
> ...


OK I SEE WHAT YOUR SAYING


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 21 2008, 07:14 PM~11406272
> *Yeah, I have never been happy with mine w/ that big ass seam :uh: .. Plus I GOT to get rid of the white.
> 
> 
> ...


They make the plastic covers for them, they look pretty good. :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

ttt 









THERES NOTHING LIKE CRUISING IN UR GLASSHOUSE LOCKED UP BUMPIN SOME CADETES DE LINARES OR CHALINO SANCHEZ


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Aug 21 2008, 06:55 PM~11406660
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


can't wait for that


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Aug 21 2008, 06:57 PM~11406674
> *can't wait for that
> 
> *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 21 2008, 08:21 PM~11406339
> *They make the plastic covers for them, they look pretty good. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn theres alot of nice cars in here wish more people had tham on 13"S & 14" down here in miami


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

wrong fest fatass
..... :biggrin: ro 96


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Aug 21 2008, 05:55 PM~11406660
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 03:22 PM~11403839
> *QUAL PINCHE SPIDER WEBS LOCO....FUCKER STAYS CLEAN 24/7 LIKE YOU GOT A BUNCH OF LIL SMURFS ON THAT THING KEEPING HER DUST FREE
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i remember my family just to call me pitufo(smurf)in spanish when i was little :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Aug 21 2008, 06:55 PM~11406660
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


i agree on everything you said but, mine just has to roll laid! :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Aug 21 2008, 06:55 PM~11407143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 21 2008, 08:07 PM~11407270
> *i agree on everything you said but, mine just has to roll laid! :biggrin:
> *


tambien


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 05:12 PM~11405738
> *HERE ARE SOME FRESH PICS OF MY G-HOUSE...
> 
> SHE NEEDS ALOT OF LOVE AND IN TIME WILL GET THE ATTENTION SHE DESERVES
> ...


EY DOGG IS UR REAR END CUT FOR THE SKIRTS????


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

ANY OF ONE FROM THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY GOING TO POMONA THIS WEEEKEND


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

You can Build most of the 60s Impalas out a fucking Catalog, Build a Caddy or G body and there's Tons of parts cars at the yards to chooses and pick from, but wait till you try finding parts for the Glasshouses then it'll make you appreciate them even more :biggrin:  .[/b][/size]

thats so true! :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Aug 21 2008, 08:18 PM~11408056
> *EY DOGG IS UR REAR END CUT FOR THE SKIRTS????
> *



NAW BRO I THINK HOMEBOY DID A MICKEY MOUSE JOB ON IT.....

PLUS WHEELS ARE ALL CURB RASHED  

I HAVEN'T HAD A GOOD CHANCE TO LOOK AT IT SINCE THE FUCKER IS SOOO LOW I NEED A LOW PROFILE JACK TO GET IN THERE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

MAN GUYS ANYBODY CHECK THIS OUT YET...WISH I HAD THE MONEY  

THIS THING IS SOOOOOOO BAAAAADDDDAAAASSSS  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425717


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 06:12 PM~11405738
> *HERE ARE SOME FRESH PICS OF MY G-HOUSE...
> 
> SHE NEEDS ALOT OF LOVE AND IN TIME WILL GET THE ATTENTION SHE DESERVES
> ...



*Looking good Homie, hit up Chopper i believe he has a nice dash pad, don't know if he sold it already though.*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I WILL STOPPED BY PHILS HOUSE TODAY ALSO


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 21 2008, 06:42 PM~11406009
> *:wave:
> *


*What's up Big Dog, good to see you onhere, and yes three wheeling with the sway bar and stock rear suspension :cheesy:  *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 11:28 PM~11408757
> *MAN GUYS ANYBODY CHECK THIS OUT YET...WISH I HAD THE MONEY
> 
> THIS THING IS SOOOOOOO BAAAAADDDDAAAASSSS
> ...


One of the G Houses that got me interested in them


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 21 2008, 09:41 PM~11408860
> *One of the G Houses that got me interested in them
> *


THAT G-HOUSE IS MY BACKGROUND FOR MY PM AT HOME.....

FOR ME SEEING PHIL CRUISING BY ALL THOSE YEARS GOT ME LIKING THE BODY STYLE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Aug 21 2008, 06:44 PM~11406023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*That's what i'm running, a plastic cover. A lot of other Rides out there are running them too.   *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

EY SMURF DO THEY SELL FRONT END REBUILD SETS FOR YOUR SUSPENSION AT NAPA??? OR DO YOU NEED TO GO IN THERE AND ORDER PART BY PART?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr.74, *SMURF*, 79regal

Sup loco, i was in your neck of the woods today, dropped out my homies 64 at sunroof performers, i was gonna hit you up but you were probably still at work, this was like around 4:30


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 21 2008, 09:49 PM~11408903
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Mr.74, SMURF, 79regal
> 
> ...


ARE THEY THE ONES ON LOWRIDER MAG.....I HAVE A SUNROOF I WANT TO INSTALL ON MY BUICK


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Aug 21 2008, 10:01 PM~11408507
> *ANY OF ONE FROM THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY GOING TO POMONA THIS WEEEKEND
> *


I'll be out there bro


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 10:51 PM~11408926
> *ARE THEY THE ONES ON LOWRIDER MAG.....I HAVE A SUNROOF I WANT TO INSTALL ON MY BUICK
> *


yup same ones, they did the 42" moonroof on my glasshouse before i changed it to T-Tops :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 21 2008, 10:55 PM~11408964
> *I'll be out there bro
> *


ARE YOU TAKING YOUR HOUSE


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

we GLASSHOUSE ridas are comming to the top!  theres a lot more G-HOUSE'S COMING OUT NOW! :cheesy: I like it alot!!!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Aug 21 2008, 10:57 PM~11408978
> *ARE YOU TAKING YOUR HOUSE
> *


nah i wont be taking it bro, are you taking yours?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 21 2008, 09:57 PM~11408975
> *yup same ones, they did the 42" moonroof on my glasshouse before i changed it to T-Tops :biggrin:
> *


CAN YOU PM ME ABOUT HOW MUCH THEY CHARGED YOU PLEASE IF YOU DON'T MIND  




> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Aug 21 2008, 09:58 PM~11408982
> *we GLASSHOUSE ridas are comming to the top!    theres a lot more  G-HOUSE COMING OUT NOW!  :cheesy:  I like it alot!!!
> *


LIL BY LIL


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Aug 21 2008, 06:57 PM~11406134
> *WHAT U GUYS THINK OF MY RIDE
> *


*X76, Rims gotta be tucked inside the skirts  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 10:59 PM~11408996
> *CAN YOU PM ME ABOUT HOW MUCH THEY CHARGED YOU PLEASE IF YOU DON'T MIND
> LIL BY LIL
> *


PM'ed, heres there contact info though

Sunroof Performers
10361 S. Atlantic Blvd
South Gate, Ca 90280
(323)564-5019


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

YEAH AM TAKING MY HOUSE OUT THERE GETTING THERE AT 4 AM TO WALK THE PARTS THEN BREAKING THE ICE CHEST WITH SOME COLD ONE"S SO IF YOU WANT SOME JUST LOOK OUT FOR TH BROWN 74 PAQUE TE TOMES UNAS


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 21 2008, 10:03 PM~11409023
> *PM'ed, heres there contact info though
> 
> Sunroof Performers
> ...


THANKS BRO  

SORRY GUYS IF I ASK QUESTIONS LIKE CRAZY....BUT I REALLY WANT TO LEARN ABOUT THESE RIDES


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 11:47 PM~11408890
> *EY SMURF DO THEY SELL FRONT END REBUILD SETS FOR YOUR SUSPENSION AT NAPA??? OR DO YOU NEED TO GO IN THERE AND ORDER PART BY PART?
> *



*Yeah i was at work Homie, let me know when you guys picking it up so you can stop by  *


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

79REGAL CAN NOT WORK ON HIS GLASSHOUSE UNTIL AVI CHANGES J/K


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Aug 21 2008, 11:04 PM~11409032
> *YEAH AM TAKING MY HOUSE OUT THERE GETTING THERE AT 4 AM TO WALK THE PARTS THEN BREAKING THE ICE CHEST WITH SOME COLD ONE"S SO IF YOU WANT SOME  JUST LOOK OUT FOR TH BROWN 74 PAQUE TE TOMES UNAS
> *


ya dijiste bro, una pa la cruda que no :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Aug 21 2008, 10:06 PM~11409044
> *79REGAL CAN NOT WORK ON HIS GLASSHOUSE UNTIL AVI CHANGES J/K
> *


THAT'S LIKE GIVING PREFERENCE TO ONE OF YOUR KIDS :roflmao: :roflmao:


I LOVE BOTH MY CARS :biggrin: I'LL CHANGE IT EVERY MONTH :cheesy:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 11:05 PM~11409042
> *
> Yeah i was at work Homie, let me know when you guys picking it up so you can stop by
> *


i think he might be picking it up saturday, not sure if im gonna go with him pero if i do ya saves loco, ill drop off that filler that i have for you


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 10:05 PM~11409042
> *It was my first time ordering stuff for the Glass so just to make sure i ordered part by part Homie. </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>GOING TO HAVE TO BE ONE OF THE FIRST THINGS I DO TO THE GLASS


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Mr.74, G-house74, 79regal, SMURF, BIGBEN, *BIGMIKE*, 509Rider

Dam its cracking in here tonite, whats up BIGMIKE :wave:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 21 2008, 10:10 PM~11409070
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Mr.74, 79regal, SMURF, BIGBEN, BIGMIKE, 509Rider
> 
> ...


wats up Mr.74 :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 21 2008, 11:11 PM~11409076
> *wats up Mr.74  :biggrin:
> *


chillin bro, tripping on them bad ass shots you've been taken, te avientas


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 21 2008, 10:12 PM~11409085
> *chillin bro, tripping on them bad ass shots you've been taken, te avientas
> *


thanks homie...aver cuando i take some of your ride


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74+Aug 21 2008, 11:01 PM~11408507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

Y NO INVITAN :0


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 11:14 PM~11409089
> *:0  :0
> :0  :0
> *


Should we make it a glasshouse meet :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 21 2008, 11:14 PM~11409088
> *thanks homie...aver cuando i take some of your ride
> 
> 
> ...


that would be firme bro, its still in it project stages though, ya mero though


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 21 2008, 11:15 PM~11409097
> *Should we make it a glasshouse meet :biggrin:
> *


LET'S DO THIS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 22 2008, 12:09 AM~11409062
> *i think he might be picking it up saturday, not sure if im gonna go with him pero if i do ya saves loco, ill drop off that filler that i have for you
> *


*
Good place to start.  :thumbsup: *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 21 2008, 10:16 PM~11409105
> *that would be firme bro, its still in it project stages though, ya mero though
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 10:18 PM~11409115
> *
> Good place to start.   :thumbsup: </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>SHIT ONLY IF THE PARTS OFF MY BUICK WOULD WORK ON MY 76 I'D HAVE ALMOST A NEW CAR ALREADY LOL


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 22 2008, 12:15 AM~11409096
> *Y NO INVITAN  :0
> *


*Yo lla me invite solo :biggrin:  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 21 2008, 10:19 PM~11409119
> *
> 
> 
> ...




BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

this is one of my fav ones...i like that color 








and yea i see its in impala but i'm not too savvy on how to spot them apart


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SO AROUND WHAT TIME ON SUNDAY?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Beautiful shots Big Mike, you were holding out on us :worship: :worship:  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 11:20 PM~11409121
> *Yo lla me invite solo :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: hit me up if you head out there dogg


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

thought id share some old flicks with you guys


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 10:23 PM~11409137
> *Beautiful shots Big Mike, you were holding out on us :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: shit, i'd like to take even more pics...of the riders in this topic..gotta keep my eye out for them...you know i'll post them up on here :yes:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 21 2008, 10:25 PM~11409150
> *thought id share some old flicks with you guys
> 
> 
> ...


i'm down for some progress pics too! :0 
un pinche work log for here or something


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 11:22 PM~11409134
> *SO AROUND WHAT TIME ON SUNDAY?
> *


ILL BE THERE FROM 4 AM TO ABOUT 12PM SO I WILL LOOK OUT FOR GUY'S


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 22 2008, 12:22 AM~11409134
> *SO AROUND WHAT TIME ON SUNDAY?
> *


*Lla saves loco me dicen solo vino y solo se fue :biggrin: It's hard to type with one of little ones on my arm  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 21 2008, 11:27 PM~11409165
> *i'm down for some progress pics too!  :0
> un pinche work log for here or something
> *


fuck it, word on the calles though is that there might be a layitlow picnic in the works, we should all take a group photo


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Aug 22 2008, 12:26 AM~11409157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That's what i'm talking bout. :cheesy:  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74+Aug 21 2008, 10:28 PM~11409169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:blue\'>LOL GOT TO SHOOT YOU MY NUMBER AGAIN


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 22 2008, 12:29 AM~11409180
> *fuck it, word on the calles though is that there might be a layitlow picnic in the works, we should all take a group photo
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 11:28 PM~11409174
> *Lla saves loco me dicen solo vino y solo se fue :biggrin:  It's hard to type with one of little ones on my arm
> *


dont have kids yet but i bet thats gotta feel outstanding dogg


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 21 2008, 10:29 PM~11409180
> *fuck it, word on the calles though is that there might be a layitlow picnic in the works, we should all take a group photo
> *


date & location and i'm down


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 22 2008, 12:31 AM~11409193
> *dont have kids yet but i bet thats gotta feel outstanding dogg
> *


*Te presto uno, pa que veas que outstanding :biggrin:  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Aug 21 2008, 10:29 PM~11409180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SEPTEMBER 20TH IN SAN PEDRO.....  I'LL WORK ON GETTING THE ADDRESS


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

TODOS'S LOS CASEROS ESTAN IN LA CASA TONIGHT


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 21 2008, 12:41 PM~11403455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM! BIG MIKE YOU ALWAYS TAKING CARE OF ME ON THE GEE-FEST! THANKS HOMIE :worship:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Aug 21 2008, 10:33 PM~11409206
> *DAM! BIG MIKE YOU ALWAYS TAKING CARE OF ME ON THE GEE-FEST! THANKS HOMIE :worship:
> *


ya sabes primo!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Aug 15 2008, 12:45 PM~11353045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 11:32 PM~11409198
> *Te presto uno, pa que veas que outstanding :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: you must have your hands full dogg, im sure one could be a hassle pero twins :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 21 2008, 10:39 PM~11409249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: THE CAR AND HER :wow:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

wish i lived closer to LA


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 21 2008, 10:42 PM~11409265
> *wish i lived closer to LA
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN BRO  WHY YOU WISH THAT?


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 11:41 PM~11409261
> *:wow:  THE CAR AND HER :wow:
> *


THEY BOTH HAVE NICE BODY LINES


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

IM 4 HOURS FROM LA
WISH I GOULD HIT ALL THE SHOWS N PINICS


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 21 2008, 11:42 PM~11409265
> *wish i lived closer to LA
> 
> 
> ...


nice!  i remember seeing your car at the lorider show up in phoenix this year.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 10:41 PM~11409261
> *:wow:  THE CAR AND HER :wow:
> *


ay te va otra :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Aug 21 2008, 11:47 PM~11409283
> *nice!    i remember seeing your car at the lorider show up in phoenix this year.
> *


YES SIR I WAS THERE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 21 2008, 10:48 PM~11409285
> *ay te va otra  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ME CAES MUY BIEN LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: brn2ridelo, G-house74, BIGMIKE, 79regal, 1975 VERT, Mr.74, SMURF, 76glasshouse, 509Rider :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 21 2008, 11:48 PM~11409285
> *ay te va otra  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE MOTIVATION BIG MIKE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 21 2008, 10:50 PM~11409292
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: brn2ridelo, G-house74, BIGMIKE, 79regal, 1975 VERT, Mr.74, SMURF, 76glasshouse, 509Rider
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


AINT THAT SOMETHIN WE ROLLING DEEP


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 21 2008, 11:34 PM~11409215
> *ya sabes primo!
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Aug 22 2008, 12:32 AM~11409204
> *TODOS'S LOS CASEROS ESTAN IN LA CASA TONIGHT
> *


*
It's a full House :biggrin: Damn i'm late :uh: was feeding one of my little ones  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LET'S HIT 900!!!!!!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 21 2008, 11:48 PM~11409285
> *ay te va otra  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


PUT THE ONE WHERE YOU SEE DA U KNOW WHAT, OR SOME OF IT! :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 21 2008, 11:48 PM~11409290
> *YES SIR I WAS THERE
> *


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 21 2008, 11:50 PM~11409292
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: brn2ridelo, G-house74, BIGMIKE, 79regal, 1975 VERT, Mr.74, SMURF, 76glasshouse, 509Rider :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


GEE LIFE! FOE LIFE


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 11:52 PM~11409307
> *LET'S HIT 900!!!!!!
> *


THAT'S WHAT I WAS THIKING


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 22 2008, 12:10 AM~11409071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*This one right here Homies, one of the baddest out there :worship: :worship: *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Aug 21 2008, 11:54 PM~11409314
> *GEE LIFE! FOE LIFE
> *


 GLASSHOUSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

that one? :0 :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin: NEXT PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN LOOK AT THEM BUMPERS...REMIND ME OF THE 90'S ECLIPSE  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Aug 21 2008, 10:48 PM~11409291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 11:55 PM~11409320
> *This one right here Homies, one of the baddest out there :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHAT HAPPEN TO DIRTY AN THE ONE GUY FROM LIFESTYLE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

YOU DO PHOTOGRAPHY AS A HOBBY BIGMIKE????


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 10:59 PM~11409345
> *YOU DO PHOTOGRAPHY AS A HOBBY BIGMIKE????
> *


just as hobby homie...never done any professional shit


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

PUT A SEARCH FOR GLASSHOUSE IN PHOTOBUCKET


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 10:55 PM~11409320
> *This one right here Homies, one of the baddest out there :worship:  :worship:
> *


:yes:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Aug 22 2008, 12:59 AM~11409341
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO DIRTY AN THE ONE GUY FROM LIFESTYLE
> *


*
Haven't seen Dirty in a while probably working on His car making it even better than before and Tattoo and John come in here once in a while, i know John is always checking on us   *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 21 2008, 11:01 PM~11409351
> *just as hobby homie...never done any professional shit
> *


JUST A HOBBY WITH PROFESSIONAL RESULTS


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

does anybody have any interior pictures of this ride?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 11:02 PM~11409363
> *JUST A HOBBY WITH PROFESSIONAL RESULTS
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 21 2008, 11:03 PM~11409366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks bad right there :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 22 2008, 01:02 AM~11409356
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


*Can't never get enough of this Rag Man, everytime i see it my jaw drops, this is/was my motivation someday i'll build a Rag and i hope it turns out as clean as this one.*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CHECK OUT THIS MODEL GLASSHOUSE


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

NOW FOR SOME TECH QUESTIONS THOSE ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO REMOVE THE KICK PANEL ON THE DRIVERSIDE THE ONE THAT HAS THE HOOD RELEASE CABLE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 22 2008, 01:05 AM~11409374
> *CHECK OUT THIS MODEL GLASSHOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


*Wheels look a little too big, them 15s but they keep them clean  *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Aug 22 2008, 01:07 AM~11409379
> *NOW FOR SOME TECH QUESTIONS THOSE ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO REMOVE THE KICK PANEL ON THE DRIVERSIDE THE ONE THAT HAS THE HOOD RELEASE CABLE
> *


*There's two small bolts on the side of it, feel with your fingers and you'll feel them.*


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Aug 22 2008, 12:07 AM~11409379
> *NOW FOR SOME TECH QUESTIONS THOSE ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO REMOVE THE KICK PANEL ON THE DRIVERSIDE THE ONE THAT HAS THE HOOD RELEASE CABLE
> *


oh yea i dont know how to take mine off too.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

last one for tonite 








:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

THANKS TO SMURF 900 PAGES HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>




<span style=\'color:blue\'>DAMN YOU GUYS POST TOO MUCH LOL J/P


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 11:07 PM~11409380
> *Wheels look a little too big, them 15s but they keep them clean  </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>JUST AMAZES ME THE DETAIL THESE GUYS PUT INTO THEIR MODELS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 22 2008, 01:09 AM~11409387
> *<span style='color:blue'>Toy cabron Compas. :cheesy:  *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 22 2008, 12:08 AM~11409383
> *There's two small bolts on the side of it, feel with your fingers and you'll feel them.
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 79regal, BIGMIKE, G-house74, SMURF, 76glasshouse, 1975 VERT, Clutch100, Mr.74

SO WHATS NEXT? LOL


THIS IS COOL MAKING THE NIGHT SHIFT NOT SO BAD


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 22 2008, 01:09 AM~11409386
> *last one for tonite
> 
> 
> ...



*I'M TELLING YOU MAN LATIN LIFE CAR CLUB GOT THE GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE GAME ON LOCK :thumbsup: *


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 22 2008, 12:08 AM~11409383
> *There's two small bolts on the side of it, feel with your fingers and you'll feel them.
> *


COOL THANKS I WILL CHECK TOMMOROW


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

well im done for the night, catch you vatos later


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

I THINK WE ARE A TTT TONIGHT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ALRIGHT LOCOS :wave:

CHECK THIS ONE OUT :0 :0 :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 22 2008, 01:13 AM~11409404
> *well im done for the night, catch you vatos later
> *


*Me too, my little ones finally knocked out :cheesy: now i can get an hour of sleep  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 22 2008, 01:15 AM~11409412
> *ALRIGHT LOCOS :wave:
> 
> CHECK THIS ONE OUT  :0  :0  :0
> ...


*That's Choppers Old Car.  *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

dam were hitting this post up!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I RECOGNIZED THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 22 2008, 01:17 AM~11409422
> * I RECOGNIZED THE HOUSE  :biggrin:
> *


*His car gave alot of Glasshouses out there a second chance, RIP.  *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

im out. ill post up tomarrow!  later everyone! :wave:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 22 2008, 12:13 AM~11409401
> *
> I'M TELLING YOU MAN LATIN LIFE CAR CLUB GOT THE GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE GAME ON LOCK :thumbsup:
> *


SMURF WE SHOULD MEET ONE DAY? YOU HAVE THE SAME HEART THAT I HAVE FOR THESE HOUSE! NOTTING BUT RAG/GLASS HOUSE FOR LIFE! :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Aug 22 2008, 01:19 AM~11409430
> *im out. ill post up tomarrow!    later everyone!  :wave:
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Aug 22 2008, 01:19 AM~11409434
> *SMURF WE SHOULD MEET ONE DAY? YOU HAVE THE SAME HEART THAT I HAVE FOR THESE HOUSE! NOTTING BUT RAG/GLASS HOUSE FOR LIFE! :thumbsup:
> *



*It'll be a pleasure Homie, I've been admiring your clubs Rides for a minute now, i remember when they posted that same rag catching air a few years ago, bad ass.  *


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

GOOD NIGHT HOMIE'S CATCH GUY LATER


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Aug 22 2008, 01:24 AM~11409450
> *GOOD NIGHT HOMIE'S CATCH GUY LATER
> *


*Aver si les caigo el Sunday  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

G-NIGHT HOMIES :wave:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I'LL STILL BE HERE TILL ABOUT 5:30 AM


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

GOOD NIGHT GLASSHOUSE FEST


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 22 2008, 01:25 AM~11409457
> *G-NIGHT HOMIES :wave:
> *


*Break time's over, shit you fools got me hooked i was just going to wait until my Twins next feeding :biggrin:  *


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 22 2008, 12:25 AM~11409455
> *Aver si  les caigo el Sunday
> *


ORALE ILL HAVE SOME COLD ONES FOR YOU AND 76CAPRICE SORRY I MEAN 79REGAL


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Aug 22 2008, 01:28 AM~11409467
> *ORALE  ILL HAVE SOME COLD ONES FOR YOU AND 76CAPRICE SORRY I MEAN 79REGAL
> *


*  Got a fucked up Liver pero me chingo unas dos  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74+Aug 21 2008, 11:28 PM~11409467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:blue\'>FUCK IT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 22 2008, 01:31 AM~11409485
> *LOL I'LL CHANGE IT SOON LOL
> FUCK IT
> *


*No need to do all that Homie, we know you're down.  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 11:34 PM~11409489
> *No need to do all that Homie, we know you're down.  </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>KINDA HAVE TO REALLY THE REGAL WAS SOLD LAST YEAR LOL

BEEN THINKING OF EL~PACIFICO THE NAME OF MY BUICK


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 22 2008, 01:35 AM~11409493
> *KINDA HAVE TO REALLY THE REGAL WAS SOLD LAST YEAR LOL
> 
> BEEN THINKING OF EL~PACIFICO THE NAME OF MY BUICK
> *


*What happened to Dubalin? Hey dog you think you can jack a couple of gallons of Premium my Lexus is riding on E :biggrin: *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 11:36 PM~11409498
> *What happened to Dubalin? Hey dog you think you can jack a couple of gallons of Premium my Lexus is riding on E :biggrin: </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>EL DUBALIN DIED OUT WHEN I LEFT THE OLD CLUB BRO LAST YEAR  

AND TRUST ME HOMIE IF I COULD I WOULD LOCO BUT THE GAS ISN'T FILTRED HERE IT'S DONE BEFORE IT ENTERS THE TANKER TRUCKS.....

COST YOU ALOT MORE IN REPAIRS :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 22 2008, 01:39 AM~11409507
> *EL DUBALIN DIED OUT WHEN I LEFT THE OLD CLUB BRO LAST YEAR
> 
> AND TRUST ME HOMIE IF I COULD I WOULD LOCO BUT THE GAS ISN'T FILTRED HERE IT'S DONE BEFORE IT ENTERS THE TANKER TRUCKS.....
> ...


*Coo, new Year, New Club, New everything :thumbsup: 
Just bullshiting Homie, just remembered that you work at the Refinery :biggrin:  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 11:42 PM~11409514
> *Coo, new Year, New Club, New everything :thumbsup:
> Just bullshiting Homie, just remembered that you work at the Refinery :biggrin:   </span>
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>YO SE LOCO :biggrin: YOU SHOULD TRY AND MAKE IT OUT TO LA'S FINEST PICNIC BRO NEXT MONTH AT ELYSIAN


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Forgot to mention i have a couple of spots para Smogs  if you Guys need some.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 22 2008, 01:43 AM~11409519
> *YO SE LOCO  :biggrin: YOU SHOULD TRY AND MAKE IT OUT TO LA'S FINEST PICNIC BRO NEXT MONTH AT ELYSIAN
> *


*I'll try Homie, it's even harder now that we have the new arrivals.  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 11:44 PM~11409526
> *I'll try Homie, it's even harder now that we have the new arrivals.   </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>I CAN IMAGINE BUT IT'S A BEAUTIFUL THING QUE NO


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 22 2008, 01:54 AM~11409543
> *I GOT A HOMIE THAT DOESN'T NEED THE CAR JUST PAPERWORK
> I CAN IMAGINE BUT IT'S A BEAUTIFUL THING QUE NO
> *


*Cuanto? PM me, i had a hook up like that but Homie is MIA.

It is Homie, sometimes when they both start crying can get a little crazy but it's all good  *.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 11:57 PM~11409551
> *Cuanto? PM me, i had a hook up like that but Homie is MIA.
> 
> It is Homie, sometimes when they both start crying can get a little crazy but it's all good  .</span>
> *





 <span style=\'color:blue\'>OK


:biggrin: JUST GLAD TO SEE THINGS ARE BETTER  AVER CUANDO WE CAN ALL RIDE OUT TOGETHER


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 22 2008, 02:00 AM~11409558
> * OK
> :biggrin:  JUST GLAD TO SEE THINGS ARE BETTER   AVER CUANDO WE CAN ALL RIDE OUT TOGETHER
> *


*  check you out in the morning shift, gotta go count some sheep before they wake up.  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 22 2008, 02:08 AM~11409383
> *There's two small bolts on the side of it, feel with your fingers and you'll feel them.
> *


Depending on what your trying to do, may have to unhook the cable.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 22 2008, 02:52 AM~11409307
> *<span style='color:blue'>1000* before we know it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 *dam....most pages i've ever seen in one night....glasshouse fest *








:nicoderm:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 22 2008, 04:35 AM~11409704
> *Depending on what your trying to do, may have to unhook the cable.
> *


*True that, i took the whole thing off, just sliced the cable all together :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 22 2008, 10:25 AM~11410967
> *:0 dam....most pages i've ever seen in one night....glasshouse fest
> :nicoderm:
> *


*The Glasshouse Fest was popp'n last night :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 22 2008, 08:29 AM~11410327
> *its gonna be
> Drama and sucka free :0 :0  *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 22 2008, 11:32 AM~11411014
> *True that, i took the whole thing off, just sliced the cable all together :cheesy:
> *


 :0 O shit :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats one way of taking it off lol!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 22 2008, 11:25 AM~11410967
> *:0 dam....most pages i've ever seen in one night....glasshouse fest
> :nicoderm:
> *


No shit, I logged off about 10:00pm get back on @ 5:30am. They did 6 pages. Very impressive :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 22 2008, 11:35 AM~11411038
> *
> Drama and sucka free :0  :0
> *



 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 22 2008, 10:39 AM~11411059
> *:0  O shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Thats one way of taking it off lol!!
> *


* :biggrin: Who needs a hood release cable anyway  *


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice to see you back Brother Smurf Keep them in line show them how to build


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

MIGHT AS WELL CALL THAT FOOL PAPA SMURF :roflmao: :biggrin: 


TTT FOR THE G-HOUSE FEST 


MAN LAST NIGHT WAS COOL WE WHORED IT UP A LIL BIT :cheesy:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 22 2008, 12:04 PM~11412231
> *MIGHT AS WELL CALL THAT FOOL PAPA SMURF :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> TTT FOR THE G-HOUSE FEST
> MAN LAST NIGHT WAS COOL WE WHORED IT UP A LIL BIT  :cheesy:
> *


TTT for the fest


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHELADAS75, alex75, Mr.74

whats up big dogg! wheres them t-top pics at?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 22 2008, 12:17 PM~11412345
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CHELADAS75, alex75, Mr.74
> 
> ...


theres a few of them posted around here, theres a more recent one a couple pages back, got them tru spokes on it too :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 22 2008, 11:17 AM~11412345
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: CHELADAS75, alex75, Mr.74
> 
> ...


YOU WERE MIA LAST NIGHT LOCO


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Aug 22 2008, 11:52 AM~11411664
> *Nice to see you back Brother Smurf Keep them in line  show them how to build
> *


*Hey John how's it going  good to be back, these Guys are building some Bad Ass Glasshouses, got a rookie taking notes :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 22 2008, 01:04 PM~11412231
> *MIGHT AS WELL CALL THAT FOOL PAPA SMURF :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> TTT FOR THE G-HOUSE FEST
> MAN LAST NIGHT WAS COOL WE WHORED IT UP A LIL BIT  :cheesy:
> *


* :0 :0 What time you rolling Sunday Big Dog?*


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 26 2008, 11:04 AM~10508999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It is nice to be part of this G-House family. This tread is the best. Keep up the very good work on these G-houses/Rag-Houses. I also have a 74 Rag-house for sale, you can peep it out in the cars for sale form.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 22 2008, 11:04 AM~11412231
> *MAN LAST NIGHT WAS COOL WE WHORED IT UP A LIL BIT[/color]  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 22 2008, 12:42 PM~11412564
> * :0  :0 What time you rolling Sunday Big Dog?
> *


ill probabyl leave my pad around 5:30 or 6am


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam.... we got a full crew here hope to see you guys at the layitlow picnic


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 22 2008, 02:31 PM~11413404
> *dam.... we got a full crew here hope to see you guys at the layitlow picnic
> *


 :thumbsup: i'll be there in my house


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 22 2008, 02:02 AM~11409561
> *  check you out in the morning shift, gotta go count some sheep before they wake up.
> *


SMURF,
QVO Homie!!!
Havent seen you on here in a minute!!
Hope all is good homie!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 22 2008, 03:47 PM~11413549
> *SMURF,
> QVO Homie!!!
> Havent seen you on here in a minute!!
> ...


*What's up Homie, yeah was going through some rough times but finally things turned around and i'm more relaxed now.   *


----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

whats up smurf good to see things going good for you and fam. 

phil when is the lil picnic going on i want to take my car out one more time befor i strip the hole car down.

fern did your club member get a monte the that wanted the inter done on the cutlas.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte_@Aug 22 2008, 05:43 PM~11414406
> *whats up smurf good to see things going good for you and fam.
> 
> phil when is the lil picnic going on i want to take my car out one more time befor i strip the hole car down.
> ...


*Thanks Billy, everybody talking bout that Picnic, i think we're just going to have to make it an OpenHouse Thing :0 :0  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

PINCHE SMURF...JUST GIVING YOU A HARD TIME LOCO....ME I'VE HAD THE NAME PELON ALL MY LIFE :biggrin: 

WELL I POSTED THE DATE AND ADDRESS TO THE LAYITLOW PICNIC A FEW PAGES BACK  


IT'S GOING DOWN SEPTEMBER THE 20th


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT TILL MINE SITS LIKE THIS


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 21 2008, 11:00 PM~11409006
> *
> X76, Rims gotta be tucked inside the skirts
> 
> ...


thats wazup dogg and thanks


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

some one needs to pick this up
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/808469054.html


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Aug 22 2008, 07:53 PM~11415790
> *some one needs to pick this up
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/808469054.html
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Bump 

:biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 22 2008, 08:43 PM~11415206
> *CAN'T WAIT TILL MINE SITS LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Spook's Ride??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

READY FOR BODY WORK


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

about to get started on mine.think im gonna go all black.what do ya think.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 23 2008, 09:21 PM~11422005
> *about to get started on mine.think im gonna go all black.what do ya think.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 23 2008, 11:39 PM~11422089
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: i have to get rid of all that red.was thinking of doing blue but my girls caddy is already blue so im gonna go with black. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 23 2008, 10:10 PM~11422250
> *:biggrin: i have to get rid of all that red.was thinking of doing blue but my girls caddy is already blue so im gonna go with black. :biggrin:
> *


*GRAY WOULD LOOK GOOD........*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 23 2008, 10:19 PM~11422295
> *GRAY WOULD LOOK GOOD........
> *


CHARCOAL :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 24 2008, 01:10 AM~11422250
> *:biggrin: i have to get rid of all that red.was thinking of doing blue but my girls caddy is already blue so im gonna go with black. :biggrin:
> *


nothing wrong with having 2 blue cars


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 24 2008, 05:21 AM~11422005
> *about to get started on mine.think im gonna go all black.what do ya think.
> 
> 
> ...


try to do someting with the original red, that unique.
 i like the red


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 24 2008, 09:48 AM~11422994
> *try to do someting with the original red, that unique.
> i like the red
> *



aint og :nono: think i remember how he painted all the inside and the landau roof


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Aug 17 2008, 09:18 PM~11365134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



* can some one give me a hint on how to color those dark red?
its a rubber full cover floor mat. i have a blue one and wanna color match 
it for my dark red ionteriour.... thanks  *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 22 2008, 12:07 AM~11409380
> *Wheels look a little too big, them 15s but they keep them clean
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: i like that man  ima start saying that :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 24 2008, 04:25 AM~11423361
> *aint og :nono: think i remember how he painted all the inside and the landau roof
> *


WAS TAN ORIGINALLY


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Aug 23 2008, 07:46 AM~11418382
> *Is that Spook's Ride??
> *


YUP TOOK IT FROM THE RANDOM PICTURE THREAD


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Aug 24 2008, 06:25 AM~11423361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup aint og so its gonna get new guts. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 24 2008, 02:48 AM~11422994
> *try to do someting with the original red, that unique.
> i like the red
> *


everybody over here likes this combo.white and red but im not really into it.alot of colors came into my mind but i think black would look the best.i also wanted to do it in blue like my wife's caddy.heres a pic of it.cant show the whole car until its done.her rules.lol


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

THE GLASS WITH THER NEW 13-S








THE FIRST TIME TO COME OUT TO ELYSIAN PARK


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Aug 24 2008, 01:54 PM~11425182
> *THE GLASS WITH THER NEW 13-S
> 
> 
> ...


thats you right there? damn man that shit looks fucken bad


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

NOS 74 caprice or 74-76 impala


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Aug 24 2008, 07:27 PM~11425829
> *NOS 74 caprice or 74-76  impala
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

oh well we were almost there, lol


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 24 2008, 02:42 PM~11425391
> *thats you right there? damn man that shit looks fucken bad
> *


thanks dowg but dayummmmmmmmm i miss my caddy :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Aug 24 2008, 01:54 PM~11425182
> *THE GLASS WITH THER NEW 13-S
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Aug 24 2008, 08:29 PM~11427732
> *thats clean!
> *


thank you


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Aug 24 2008, 01:54 PM~11425182
> *THE GLASS WITH THER NEW 13-S
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 23 2008, 06:21 PM~11422005
> *about to get started on mine.think im gonna go all black.what do ya think.
> 
> 
> ...


sick... all black would be mean. could leave the red top.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Aug 24 2008, 03:54 PM~11425182
> *THE GLASS WITH THER NEW 13-S
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: clean


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Aug 23 2008, 10:21 PM~11422005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Aug 24 2008, 05:27 PM~11425829
> *NOS 74 caprice or 74-76  impala Rear Corners Bumper Fillers.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Aug 24 2008, 04:27 PM~11425829
> *NOS 74 caprice or 74-76  impala
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 25 2008, 09:17 AM~11431038
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 23 2008, 09:24 AM~11418312
> *Bump
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...




Love that pic!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SO I CAME UP ON SOME SHIT AT POMONA SUNDAY I GOT MY 520'S I GOT ME A SPARE TRU CLASSIC RIM AND I TRADED SOME SHITS I GOT TO THE HOMIE FOR THIS

OG BRAND NEW BOMAN RADIO 8 TRACK









OL SKOOL


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From some other treads.  *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 25 2008, 10:53 AM~11431813
> *SO I CAME UP ON SOME SHIT AT POMONA SUNDAY I GOT MY 520'S I GOT ME A SPARE TRU CLASSIC RIM AND I TRADED SOME SHITS I GOT TO THE HOMIE FOR THIS
> 
> OG BRAND NEW BOMAN RADIO 8 TRACK
> ...


VERY COOL!! DEFINETLY OG :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 25 2008, 11:06 AM~11431946
> *From some other treads.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin: HOTDANM BLUE IZ MA FAVORITE :biggrin: (Forrest Gump voice)


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP G-HOUSE RIDERS


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

THANKS TO SMURF FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH SOME STOCK COILS FOR MY G-HOUSE.....  

I DON'T TAKE HER OUT MUCH CUZ SHE'S HARD TO PARK IN MY BACKYARD SINCE THE CARS SO LOW BUT GOT THE SPRINGS AND GOING TO ORDER SOME 13'S SOON


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 25 2008, 03:42 PM~11434542
> *THANKS TO SMURF FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH SOME STOCK COILS FOR MY G-HOUSE.....
> 
> I DON'T TAKE HER OUT MUCH CUZ SHE'S HARD TO PARK IN MY BACKYARD SINCE THE CARS SO LOW BUT GOT THE SPRINGS AND GOING TO ORDER SOME 13'S SOON
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 25 2008, 04:42 PM~11434542
> *THANKS TO SMURF FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH SOME STOCK COILS FOR MY G-HOUSE.....
> 
> I DON'T TAKE HER OUT MUCH CUZ SHE'S HARD TO PARK IN MY BACKYARD SINCE THE CARS SO LOW BUT GOT THE SPRINGS AND GOING TO ORDER SOME 13'S SOON
> *



*No problem, got them from the Homie Chopper, It's a Glasshouse Fest thing Homie we look out for each other   *


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

u guys should me out with the parts i need to


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

I JUST GOT HOOKED UP BY INVISIBLE EMPIRE WITH SKIRTS GRACIAS MUCHO HOMIE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Aug 25 2008, 04:49 PM~11435214
> *I JUST GOT HOOKED UP BY INVISIBLE EMPIRE WITH SKIRTS GRACIAS MUCHO HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 25 2008, 03:15 PM~11434217
> *WHAT UP G-HOUSE RIDERS
> 
> *


WAZUP HOMIE  CHECK IT OUT THIS IS UR RIDE BEFORE IT WAS PRIMERED BLACK THE GUY SWITCHED HIS SCREEN NAME AND PRIMERED THE CAR AND POSThttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=418061&hl=ED IT AGAIN


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=418061&hl=


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

CHECK OUT THE VEHICLES FOR SALE TOPIC, CLEAN ASS 76 CAPRICE THE DUDES LOOKING FOR TRADES ONLY!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Aug 25 2008, 03:51 PM~11435238
> *WAZUP HOMIE  CHECK IT OUT THIS IS UR RIDE BEFORE IT WAS PRIMERED BLACK THE GUY SWITCHED HIS SCREEN NAME AND PRIMERED THE CAR AND POSThttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=418061&hl=ED IT AGAIN
> *


YEAH I NOTICED THAT.....HE SAID HE DID BODYWORK AND PRIMERED IT BLACK WHICH IS A LIE BUT IT'S ALL GOOD I'LL GIVE HER THE RIGHT TREATMENT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 25 2008, 03:00 PM~11434724
> *
> No problem, got them from the Homie Chopper, It's a Glasshouse Fest thing Homie we look out for each other
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 25 2008, 05:33 PM~11435617
> *YEAH I NOTICED THAT.....HE SAID HE DID BODYWORK AND PRIMERED IT BLACK WHICH IS A LIE BUT IT'S ALL GOOD I'LL GIVE HER THE RIGHT TREATMENT
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ANYBODY KNOW OF SOME SPORT MIRRORS FOR SALE? I LOST THE BID ON SOME CHROME ONES  

AND I HAVE CHOPPERS NUMBER I THINK I'LL HIT HIM UP


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

GLASSHOUSE'S TO THE TOP


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

what up housers!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Aug 24 2008, 06:27 PM~11425829
> *<span style='color:blue'>Black will look fucken Nice Homie  I'm actually thinking of doing mine Black in the future :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> *


 its just something about black and glasshouses that looks so bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHOPPER 76, WALT CUSTOMS
:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 25 2008, 10:23 PM~11438882
> *I need those
> :0  :biggrin:
> its just something about black and glasshouses that looks so bad ass :biggrin:
> *


76 caprice is what you need, not impala  i know its fucked up!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yup 75- 76' caprice is different
....  

I got a set of those fillers like chopper


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 25 2008, 08:39 PM~11437885
> *what up housers!
> *


whats up! :wave:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 25 2008, 01:33 PM~11432830
> *VERY COOL!! DEFINETLY OG :biggrin:
> *


ITS ONLY THE BEGING I GOT A LIL SUPRISE I GOT I WILL POST AS SOON AS I GET THEM


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 26 2008, 10:48 AM~11442300
> *ITS ONLY THE BEGING I GOT A LIL SUPRISE I GOT I WILL POST AS SOON AS I GET THEM
> *


  

YOU NEED TO GET CRACKIN ON THAT CAR ALSO BRO....YOUR STARTING TO BE LIKE ME AND MY BUICK....ALL KINDS OF PARTS BUT DON'T TOUCH THE CAR LOL


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OH ITS SOON............ SOON


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 26 2008, 01:10 AM~11439246
> *76 caprice is what you need, not impala   i know its fucked up!!
> *


damn i didnt even see that.i just saw the pic and the year 76 :biggrin: i need to slow down and read carefully next time.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 26 2008, 04:30 PM~11444901
> *damn i didnt even see that.i just saw the pic and the year 76  :biggrin: i need to slow down and read carefully next time.
> *


BELIEVE ME HOMIE, IM SURE 99% OF US JUMPED FOR A MINUTE WHEN WE FIRST SAW THEM BAD BOYS UNTIL THE YEAR POPPED UP TOO!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 25 2008, 08:39 PM~11437885
> *what up housers!
> *


sup bro....when you coming by and picking up your 44"


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 26 2008, 06:50 PM~11445083
> *BELIEVE ME HOMIE, IM SURE 99% OF US JUMPED FOR A MINUTE WHEN WE FIRST SAW THEM BAD BOYS UNTIL THE YEAR POPPED UP TOO!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: to bad they werent 76


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 26 2008, 05:39 PM~11445438
> *sup bro....when you coming by and picking up your 44"
> *


 :cheesy: is it out yet?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 26 2008, 06:48 PM~11446021
> *:cheesy:  is it out yet?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

Pic from BC Canada : :biggrin: :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Aug 26 2008, 11:27 PM~11447114
> *Pic from BC Canada :  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Aug 26 2008, 08:27 PM~11447114
> *Pic from BC Canada :  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Aug 26 2008, 08:27 PM~11447114
> *Pic from BC Canada :  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


mad props to the homie maiden that is a glasshouse


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

GOING TO HOPEFULLY PUT THEM STOCK SPRINGS ON TOMORROW


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 27 2008, 08:37 AM~11449935
> * GOING TO HOPEFULLY PUT THEM STOCK SPRINGS ON TOMORROW
> *



*The rear springs are simple as fuck, Jack the rear of the car up, put some jank stands, jack the rear end up, unbolt the shocks from the rear end, lower the jack, pull coils out, put new coils in, jack the rear end up bolt up shocks done. :biggrin: 
The front takes a little longer but shouldn't be that hard. If you need some quick pointers let me know.  *


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 27 2008, 09:05 AM~11450439
> *
> The rear springs are simple as fuck, Jack the rear of the car up, put some jank stands, jack the rear end up, unbolt the shocks from the rear end, lower the jack, pull coils out, put new coils in, jack the rear end up bolt up shocks done.  :biggrin:
> The front takes a little longer but shouldn't be that hard. If you need some quick pointers let me know.
> *


as low as that back end is if he jacks up the car the rear coils might just fall out :biggrin: thats what mine used to do 

what up glasshousers


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 27 2008, 10:33 AM~11450647
> *as low as that back end is if he jacks up the car the rear coils might just fall out  :biggrin: thats what mine used to do
> 
> what up glasshousers
> *


*Yeah, the front too, i believe he said that the previous owner heated the coils to drop it.*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 27 2008, 08:05 AM~11450439
> *Yeah, the front too, i believe he said that the previous owner heated the coils to drop it.</span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>THAT'S WHAT I LOOKS LIKE


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Aug 26 2008, 09:27 PM~11447114
> *Pic from BC Canada :  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Aug 27 2008, 12:41 PM~11451590
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: 
*TTT,

Little something in the works, should be on this weekend   *


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Do the 80's model Cadillac rearend bolt right up to da trailing arms too?

Do the 90's model caprice rearends with disc brakes bolt right up to the trailing arms too?

If so, how much do u have to shorten da rearend and what else will u have to do to make da rearend swap a sucess?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Aug 27 2008, 10:55 PM~11457446
> *Do the 80's model Cadillac rearend bolt right up to da trailing arms too?
> 
> Do the 90's model caprice rearends with disc brakes bolt right up to the trailing arms too?
> ...


They both bolt right up, you will need the driveline also, I had to extend the caddy driveline 2 inches. If you go with the disc brake rearend I believe you will need a proportioning valve.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 27 2008, 05:28 PM~11454846
> *:wave:
> TTT,
> 
> ...



:0 *hey wheres mine......*


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

nice!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 27 2008, 11:30 PM~11457778
> *:0 hey wheres mine......
> *


*Still looking for one, this fuckers land in the same category as the rear fillers and the quarter window mouldings, if not harder to find :uh:  *


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

my cousin found this at the junkyard.. ima go grab some parts off it.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

wazup g house riders


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

50% OFF THIS WEEKEND AT PICK YOUR PARTS :biggrin: NOT SURE IF IT'S JUST THE LA AREA OR MORE SPREAD OUT


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 27 2008, 05:28 PM~11454846
> *:wave:
> TTT,
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 28 2008, 10:39 AM~11460311
> *50% OFF THIS WEEKEND AT PICK YOUR PARTS  :biggrin: NOT SURE IF IT'S JUST THE LA AREA OR MORE SPREAD OUT
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 28 2008, 01:20 AM~11458526
> *Still looking for one, this fuckers land in the same category as the rear fillers and the quarter window mouldings, if not harder to find :uh:
> *


yea I know big smurf....might end up pulling all the a/c stuff outta the 74' (since it all worked) and put in the 76'


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

i already got my ac blows cool was just all updated before i bought it :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 28 2008, 01:43 PM~11461935
> *yea I know big smurf....might end up pulling all the a/c stuff outta the 74' (since it all worked) and put in the 76'
> *


*  That's coo Homie, i just hated that ugly bulky ass assembly on the firewall, I'll still be able to have my heater and my defroster :cheesy: so it's all good, my windows are always down anyway :biggrin:  

Before (after i bought it), notice the super nice Cylinder cut outs the previous owner had done :uh: ,

<img src=\'http://i35.tinypic.com/n3191y.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i35.tinypic.com/jqi686.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


After a Lil. TLC  ,

<img src=\'http://i35.tinypic.com/166ln9i.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i37.tinypic.com/116l4w6.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

NEWEST UPDATE COMING SOON  

*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 28 2008, 04:15 PM~11462263
> *  That's coo Homie, i just hated that ugly bulky ass assembly on the firewall, I'll still be able to have my heater and my defroster :cheesy: so it's all good, my windows are always down anyway :biggrin:
> 
> Before :uh: ,
> ...


lookin good Smurf :thumbsup: .........as always :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 28 2008, 01:31 PM~11462424
> *lookin good Smurf :thumbsup:  .........as always :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 28 2008, 01:06 PM~11462183
> *i already got my ac blows cool was just all updated before i bought it :biggrin:
> *


that thing dont need shit!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 28 2008, 02:31 PM~11462424
> *lookin good Smurf :thumbsup:  .........as always :biggrin:
> *



*Thanks Homie, those pictures are a little old, i'll try and shoot some updated ones when i install the new cover, I've added a little bit more chrome in there since those pictures, no show status stuff, i just don't like to leave things untouched, nice and simple in case i ever have to pop the hood open somewhere.   *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 28 2008, 04:36 PM~11462479
> *
> Thanks Homie, those pictures are a little old, i'll try and shoot some updated ones when i install the new cover, I've added a little bit more chrome in there since those pictures, no show status stuff, i just don't like to leave things untouched, nice and simple in case i ever have to pop the hood open somewhere.
> *


just enough to keep it shiny :biggrin: I can't wait to get my work situation situated so I can get back on puttin in work on mine


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

I AM GETTING ANOTHER 76 THIS WEEK AND DONT HAVE ROOM FOR EVERYTHING SO IM GOING TO PUT UP MY OTHER 76 FOR SALE. FULL POWERWINDOWS/SEATS/BRAKES/ OG AM/FM RADIO/CRUISE CONTROL/NEW FRONT WINDSHIELD/OG CRAGAR 30 SPOKE STAR WIRES AND NEW RADIALS,AND MUCH MORE!!! WILL POST PICS OVER THE WEEKEND,PM IF INTERSTED,


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 28 2008, 03:04 PM~11462719
> *just enough to keep it shiny :biggrin: I can't wait to get my work situation situated so I can get back on puttin in work on mine
> *


*
Damn Big Dog you buying all the Glasshouses out there :biggrin: Good luck on the sale Homie, can't wait to see some shots of the one you're selling and the one you just got  *


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 28 2008, 02:10 PM~11462770
> *I AM GETTING ANOTHER 76 THIS WEEK AND DONT HAVE ROOM FOR EVERYTHING SO IM GOING TO PUT UP MY OTHER 76 FOR SALE. FULL POWERWINDOWS/SEATS/BRAKES/ OG AM/FM RADIO/CRUISE CONTROL/NEW FRONT WINDSHIELD/OG CRAGAR 30 SPOKE STAR WIRES AND NEW RADIALS,AND MUCH MORE!!! WILL POST PICS OVER THE WEEKEND,PM IF INTERSTED,
> *


 :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 28 2008, 03:10 PM~11462770
> *I AM GETTING ANOTHER 76 THIS WEEK AND DONT HAVE ROOM FOR EVERYTHING SO IM GOING TO PUT UP MY OTHER 76 FOR SALE. FULL POWERWINDOWS/SEATS/BRAKES/ OG AM/FM RADIO/CRUISE CONTROL/NEW FRONT WINDSHIELD/OG CRAGAR 30 SPOKE STAR WIRES AND NEW RADIALS,AND MUCH MORE!!! WILL POST PICS OVER THE WEEKEND,PM IF INTERSTED,
> *


CRAGARS


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 27 2008, 06:28 PM~11454846
> *:wave:
> TTT,
> 
> ...


Is this all that is needed to get rid of the A/C shit????

If so I will look at my friends derby cars and see which if any have the none A/C shit if anyone needs one.

Just need to get off my lazy ass.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'd like one.....


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 28 2008, 05:56 PM~11463163
> *
> Good luck on that Homie, i know economy is fucked right now and i feel for you, can't even imagine what would it be like if i lost my Job  hno:  hno: , keep your head up Homie.
> 
> *


Yea I've just been trying to get back on my feet from being out on workman's comp for 9 months with a screwed up back. I've been able to find work off and on but nothing permanent. Now I just got home from going with my girl to her mom's house to find someone had backed into my daily and crushed in the rear drivers door :angry: now I got that to deal with


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 28 2008, 05:49 PM~11464227
> *I'd like one.....
> *


I am fat and lazy but I will check it for you.

I am sure he has to have one......4 doors can't all have A/C too.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

JUST GOT HANDED TO ME THE KEYS TO MY HOUSE :biggrin: (IT'S A CONDO BUT FUCK IT IT'S A START)


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 28 2008, 09:00 PM~11464904
> *JUST GOT HANDED TO ME THE KEYS TO MY HOUSE  :biggrin:  (IT'S A CONDO BUT FUCK IT IT'S A START)
> *


congrats homie


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 28 2008, 05:02 PM~11464927
> *congrats homie
> *


THANKS BRO IT'S MY FIRST AND I'M ONLY 22 SO JUST A LIL NERVOUS LOL


ALSO CHECK THIS OUT ALMOST WIN THEM :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 28 2008, 09:06 PM~11464968
> *THANKS BRO IT'S MY FIRST AND I'M ONLY 22 SO JUST A LIL NERVOUS LOL
> ALSO CHECK THIS OUT ALMOST WIN THEM  :0
> 
> ...


it's a big step but the earlier you start the better and the more money you can make


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 28 2008, 02:20 AM~11458526
> *Still looking for one, this fuckers land in the same category as the rear fillers and the quarter window mouldings, if not harder to find :uh:
> *


I have only seen one 70's Impala without A/C, it was a 74 4 door though. I think it would be harder to find one of those over any of the other stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 28 2008, 05:06 PM~11464968
> *THANKS BRO IT'S MY FIRST AND I'M ONLY 22 SO JUST A LIL NERVOUS LOL
> ALSO CHECK THIS OUT ALMOST WIN THEM  :0
> 
> ...



FUCKERS ENDED UP AT $164


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 28 2008, 06:00 PM~11464904
> *JUST GOT HANDED TO ME THE KEYS TO MY HOUSE  :biggrin:  (IT'S A CONDO BUT FUCK IT IT'S A START)
> *


BIG CONGRATS MAN!!! YOUR OFF TO A GOOD START!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 28 2008, 02:56 PM~11463163
> *
> Damn Big Dog you buying all the Glasshouses out there :biggrin: Good luck on the sale Homie, can't wait to see some shots of the one you're selling and the one you just got
> *


NAH MAN JUST GRABBIN THINGS WHILE THE PRICE IS RIGHT BUDDY!! REALLY DONT WANT TO SELL ANY OF IT BUT SHIT TAKES UP SPACE!!LOL BOTH ARE NICE RIDES TOO HOMIE  ILL GET THEM PICS ASAP


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Aug 28 2008, 06:31 PM~11465732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

surfing the web on my cell phone. damm everything is really small :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Aug 28 2008, 09:03 PM~11466830
> *surfing the web on my cell phone. damm everything is really small  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP CHOP?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Aug 28 2008, 09:03 PM~11466830
> *surfing the web on my cell phone. damm everything is really small  :biggrin:
> *



hahaha...takes some getting used to...pocket glasshouse fest is the best 

waiting in line for last ride on Indiana jones at disneyland right :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 28 2008, 06:00 PM~11464904
> *JUST GOT HANDED TO ME THE KEYS TO MY HOUSE  :biggrin:  (IT'S A CONDO BUT FUCK IT IT'S A START)
> *


CONGRATS CABRON THATS THE WAY TO GO


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 28 2008, 05:18 PM~11463994
> *Is this all that is needed to get rid of the A/C shit????
> 
> If so I will look at my friends derby cars and see which if any have the none A/C shit if anyone needs one.
> ...


*Tell me about it, i had been looking for mine for a long ass time, i think this was a rare option, mostly all 70-76s came with stock AC, but only a few with the Heater only option, i've only counted about a hand full that i've actually seen on cars.
:dunno: *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 28 2008, 06:34 PM~11464608
> *Yea I've just been trying to get back on my feet from being out on workman's comp for 9 months with a screwed up back. I've been able to find work off and on but nothing permanent. Now I just got home from going with my girl to her mom's house to find someone had backed into my daily and crushed in the rear drivers door :angry:  now I got that to deal with
> *


*oohyuyuy Mira que chingon, I can surf the web on my phone, calmate huey j/k. *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP G'Z :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 29 2008, 09:16 AM~11470589
> *oohyuyuy Mira que chingon, I can surf the web on my phone, calmate huey j/k.
> *


THE ONE IM GONNA SELL IS TIGHT SMURF, FULL POWER AND AC ALL WORKS AND JUST WENT THROUGH THE ENTIRE CAR!!! FRONT TO BACK!!  ILL HOOK YOU UP MAN :biggrin: GIVE OUR BEST TO YOUR WIFE AND LITTLE ONES HOMIE!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 29 2008, 12:26 PM~11471605
> *THE ONE IM GONNA SELL IS TIGHT SMURF, FULL POWER AND AC ALL WORKS AND JUST WENT THROUGH THE ENTIRE CAR!!! FRONT TO BACK!!   ILL HOOK YOU UP MAN :biggrin:  GIVE OUR BEST TO YOUR WIFE AND LITTLE ONES HOMIE!!
> *



:0 :0 

*Sure will Homie and Thanks wish i could but not in a position to buy anything right now, specially with the new arrivals  .*


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Some pics of my homie Hector rida. Y'all might like. Much love to the Glasshouse and Raghouse family up in here. Y'all stay connected :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

thats real nice!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 29 2008, 01:39 PM~11472177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice, like that Color Combo  *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

got the rolling chassy done , now need to work on the body :biggrin: 










TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Aug 29 2008, 03:02 PM~11472950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Looking Bad Ass, much props. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 29 2008, 05:13 PM~11473035
> *Looking Bad Ass, much props. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


indeed :0


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 27 2008, 11:01 PM~11457520
> *They both bolt right up, you will need the driveline also, I had to extend the caddy driveline 2 inches. If you go with the disc brake rearend I believe you will need a proportioning valve.
> *


So I will need a proportioning valve off a 90s caprice?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm:*nice 74'*


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 29 2008, 02:13 PM~11473035
> *Looking Bad Ass, much props. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKZ GUYS ... BEEN READING ON THIS TOPIC . SINCE I JOINED LIL .GLAD TO BE PART OF THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY.....


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 29 2008, 02:16 PM~11473062
> *indeed :0
> *


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 29 2008, 10:08 AM~11470541
> *Good luck with that, it took me about 2 years to find one :0 and trust me i was looking and hitting all kinds of people up.
> *


I know of a few that I could of had but at the time 5 or so years ago I did not care.

I know one friend has a 76 Bel Air long trunk that he is killing so I would bet it does not have a/c.

So I will look help out the GlassHouse crew :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Aug 29 2008, 03:25 PM~11473120
> *So I will need a proportioning valve off a 90s caprice?
> *


Not sure hit up DirtySanchez he has done the disc swap if I remember right.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Aug 29 2008, 05:25 PM~11473120
> *So I will need a proportioning valve off a 90s caprice?
> *


call Inline Tube and tell them what you're doing and they will send you what you need. The prop valve you need from them runs @ $100. that's where Dirty got his and I got all my stuff too, reall good people over there at I.T. :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

MAN WHAT A DAY GUYS  

SO I'M ALL HAPPY TODAY CUZ I HAD TOLD THE GUYS AT WORK THAT I WAS GOING TO BRING THE G-HOUSE BY.....

SO I TAKE THE HOUSE OUT TO THE TIRE GUY AND HAVE THEM INSTALL NEW TIRES











OK SO HERES THE F****D UP PART THE GUY I BOUGHT IT FROM HAD 2 72 SPOKE WIRES AND 2 100 SPOKE WIRES SO I I'M READY TO GO HOME IN A BIT OF A HURRY CUZ I NEED TO GET MY ASS TO WORK AND THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN BOOM A AIR VALVE( WHERE YOU FILL YOUR TIRES LOL) BLOWS SO NOW I HAVE A MESSED UP BRAND NEW TIRE AND HAD TO LEAVE HER AT HOME


:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: SORRY JUST NEEDED TO VENT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I GOT A QUESTION FOR YOU GUYS  

DID AIR ADJUSTABLE SHOCKS COME STANDARD IN THESE CARS???

MINE HAS THEM IN THE BACK :dunno:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

well 79regal(need to change that name now)....you got 2 daytons... your half way there

should of let me know I can get the metal stems at work...I hope they at least put new ones? 

weren't you gonna change the coils and put 13's?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 29 2008, 07:51 PM~11475240
> *I GOT A QUESTION FOR YOU GUYS
> 
> DID AIR ADJUSTABLE SHOCKS COME STANDARD IN THESE CARS???
> ...


nope


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 29 2008, 07:51 PM~11475240
> *I GOT A QUESTION FOR YOU GUYS
> 
> DID AIR ADJUSTABLE SHOCKS COME STANDARD IN THESE CARS???
> ...


nope


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DOULBE NOPE MUST BE BAD HUH :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: 
AN ORIGINAL 75 CAPRICE KIT KANDY PAINTED, WHEELS, JUST HAVE TO FINISH MOTOR  $85.00 SHIPPED


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 29 2008, 07:51 PM~11475240
> *I GOT A QUESTION FOR YOU GUYS
> 
> DID AIR ADJUSTABLE SHOCKS COME STANDARD IN THESE CARS???
> ...


they were an option.  mine has them to!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 29 2008, 11:06 PM~11476660
> *DOULBE NOPE MUST BE BAD HUH :roflmao:
> *


fuckin' layitlow tripping or my phone LOL :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dunno about air shock option ....unless it had level control like cadi ....those are aftermarket


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 28 2008, 05:49 PM~11464227
> *I'd like one.....
> *


Got a none a/c one for ya.Called my friend today said he has one off of a 75 I can grab.

Should be able to grab it this weekend.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse+Aug 29 2008, 11:35 PM~11477081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BLAME IT ON THE RIDE :0


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 29 2008, 08:39 PM~11472174
> *Some pics of my homie Hector rida.  Y'all might like.  Much love to the Glasshouse and Raghouse family up in here.  Y'all stay connected  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


classy


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 30 2008, 01:00 AM~11477163
> *Got a none a/c one for ya.Called my friend today said he has one off of a 75 I can grab.
> 
> Should be able to grab it this weekend.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: pm sent


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

Anyone know if floor pans for a 75 vert are being re-produced yet? If not, will they fit out of a 76 HT, 4 door even LOL?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Aug 30 2008, 03:00 PM~11479331
> *Anyone know if floor pans for a 75 vert are being re-produced yet? If not, will they fit out of a 76 HT, 4 door even LOL?
> *


BETTER YET DOES ANYBODY KNOW OF ANY REPRODUCTION BODY PARTS BEING REPRIDUCED BESIDES REAR QUARTER PANELS AND DASH BOARDS? :yes: :yessad: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S+Aug 30 2008, 05:00 PM~11479331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no other sheet metal is being repoped.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

BIG RED I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT!!!!  ...you going to the show sunday??


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 30 2008, 09:26 PM~11481201
> *no floors are being repoped.
> floors are the same, ragtop, hardtop and 4 door.
> no other sheet metal is being repoped.
> *



Thanks for info, on 2 doors...are the interchangable on hardtops & verts? sorry for all the questions, first time raghouse owner.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Aug 30 2008, 08:09 PM~11481392
> *Thanks for info, on 2 doors...are the interchangable on hardtops & verts? sorry for all the questions, first time raghouse owner.
> *


CONGRATS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Aug 30 2008, 02:00 AM~11477163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOL WHAT UP SMURF


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 30 2008, 11:07 PM~11481644
> *LOL WHAT UP SMURF
> *


*
Nothing Big Dog, hitting thw Wilmas Yards tomorrow :cheesy: aver que encuentro  *


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

*Sup G Housers, Got me a new Caprice last month, thought I would share some pics. I just put some spokes on it, Ill post pics with the wheels on it soon. Still buildin the impala....... slowely *

The Day I picked Her up, Mud flaps and all!!










Changed the color of the top and trim....




























Whole lot of metal! (impala, caprice and the 4 door parts car)


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 30 2008, 09:11 PM~11481659
> *
> Nothing Big Dog, hitting thw Wilmas Yards tomorrow :cheesy: aver que encuentro  </span>
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF I CAN WAKE UP IN TIME I'LL HIT YOU UP 50% OFF LOCO  :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Aug 30 2008, 09:28 PM~11481750
> *Sup G Housers,  Got me a new Caprice last month, thought I would share some pics. I just put some spokes on it, Ill post pics with the wheels on it soon. Still buildin the impala....... slowely
> 
> The Day I picked Her up, Mud flaps and all!!
> ...


DAMN!!!! THAT MOFO IS CELAN!!!!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 30 2008, 11:29 PM~11481751
> *IF I CAN WAKE UP IN TIME I'LL HIT YOU UP 50% OFF LOCO  :cheesy:
> *


*Simon, i'm taking off early too :biggrin: , ain't trying to be out there when the sun starts hitting hard.  *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Aug 30 2008, 09:36 PM~11481783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Aug 30 2008, 10:28 PM~11481750
> *Sup G Housers,  Got me a new Caprice last month, thought I would share some pics. I just put some spokes on it, Ill post pics with the wheels on it soon. Still buildin the impala....... slowely
> 
> The Day I picked Her up, Mud flaps and all!!
> ...


CONGRATS, VERY NICE CAR! :0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa+Aug 30 2008, 09:39 PM~11481264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey if I knew they where so damn hard to find I would have saved more.

Anyways I belive Chopper 76 is looking aswell as Harborarea Phil and I harvested two today.

I can go back as there is two or three more that I can grab for others if needed.

Here are some pics one of the fan housing's and the cars the came off of and it was a bitch almost broke my wrist as I slipped from climbing between two of the cars and feel down hard :sad: but I got them. :thumbsup:










This is the car Harborarea Phil parts are from..One owner old dude owned the car my friend got it off the car lot the old dude traded it into.Notice the deck paint on the top 


















This is the other one do not no much on this one just waiting to get killed.


















Now off topic alil my friend picked up a 71 more door :barf: But the badass thing about it is the fact it is a factory big block 396 car :0










I would bet not alot of people have seen this style of hub cap


















Notice the Caprice emblem in the flags.

Anyways that is it sorry for rambiling on but I like it when I can help out another guy get that one part to help him along.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

my hero....... :cheesy:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

Changed the color of the top and trim....




























DAM THAT MOTHA FUCKA IS CLEAN!!! :0 I LOVE THAT COLOR!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 30 2008, 10:56 PM~11482075
> *Whats going on Big D :wave:.I dunno about the show I might if Dave gets it togther but I dunno.
> Hey if I knew they where so damn hard to find I would have saved more.
> 
> ...


I'LL TAKE ONE  PREVIOUS OWNER JUST CUT OFF THE METAL HOSES AND TOOK OFF THE BRACKETS AND EVERYTHING AT LEAST WITH A DEFROSTER YOU DON'T HAVE TO WORRY TOO MUCH IN THE MORNING


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 31 2008, 02:00 AM~11482261
> *I'LL TAKE ONE    PREVIOUS OWNER JUST CUT OFF THE METAL HOSES AND TOOK OFF THE BRACKETS AND EVERYTHING AT LEAST WITH A DEFROSTER YOU DON'T HAVE TO WORRY TOO MUCH IN THE MORNING
> *


I will look into it as the two I have are gone. 

One to Harborare Phil and Chooper 76 asked a friend of mine awhile ago for one so if he does not want it you can get it.

If not I will work on the others just amatter of getting out there and getting to the cars.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 31 2008, 12:25 AM~11482327
> *I will look into it as the two I have are gone.
> 
> One to Harborare Phil and Chooper 76 asked a friend of mine awhile ago for one so if he does not want it you can get it.
> ...



NO HURRY JUST DON'T FORGET A BROTHA :cheesy: 

LOL


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

smurf roll by tommorrow I'm only a couple blocks from wilmas yard


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

OK GUYS HERE'S ANOTHER QUESTION LOL SORRY :biggrin: 

HERE IS A PIC OF MY DASH.....ANY REASON FOR THE METAL PLATES? ANYBODY KNOW WHAT THEY ARE USED FOR? 











AND WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT THIS ON EBAY SHOULD I GET IT?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/71-76-Chevr...ShippingPayment


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 31 2008, 12:56 AM~11482075
> *Whats going on Big D :wave:.I dunno about the show I might if Dave gets it togther but I dunno.
> Hey if I knew they where so damn hard to find I would have saved more.
> 
> ...



*Don't know about those plates, looks like they Mickeymoused alot of stuff in that car :twak: , Ni pedo i'm sure you'll take care of it the right way now  

As far as the Cover goes, that's the same plastic one you can find at Bobs Impala, Classic Industries, Hubbards, etc. know what i'm saying, price it around and go for the cheapest deal shipped as they're all selling the same thing  or you can always drive to Classic Industries and pick it up if the price is right, but if you do, me invitas loco, i can always pick up some stuff there :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 31 2008, 12:03 AM~11481898
> *CONGRATS, VERY NICE CAR! :0
> *


*Very nice Car indeed  
Hey Big Dog did you pick up this Rag yesterday? Heard it was going to Vegas :0 :0  *


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 31 2008, 06:43 AM~11482620
> *Very nice Car indeed
> Hey Big Dog did you pick up this Rag yesterday? Heard it was going to Vegas :0  :0
> 
> ...


He didn't but someone else did.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I HAVE A SET OF THOSE HUBCAPS


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

I hope everyone in the G.H. fam has a safe holiday weekend


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 31 2008, 12:38 AM~11481793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that guy offered to trade for my glasshouse but something didnt seem right


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 31 2008, 01:56 AM~11482075
> *Whats going on Big D :wave:.I dunno about the show I might if Dave gets it togther but I dunno.
> Hey if I knew they where so damn hard to find I would have saved more.
> 
> ...


is that wagon for sale theres a few people on here lookin for one :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 31 2008, 06:43 AM~11482620
> *Very nice Car indeed
> Hey Big Dog did you pick up this Rag yesterday? Heard it was going to Vegas :0  :0
> 
> ...


NO BROTHER, BIG MARC WORKED A DEAL WITH THE CAT THAT OWNED THE RAG


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Aug 31 2008, 07:35 AM~11482605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is not bad but I would bet the price tag on it would be high do to the fact it will make a great derby car and the guy who owns it knows it.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 31 2008, 10:27 AM~11483083
> *He didn't but someone else did.
> *


*Thanks Homie, i'll study those pictures closely and see what i can pick up :thumbsup: Where is the yard located if you don't mind me asking?  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980+Aug 29 2008, 03:25 PM~11473120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU BUY THAT GOLD/YELLOW LOOKING ONE OUT IN BALCH SPRINGS?

WHAT'S UP GLASSHOUSE FAM IT'S BEEN A MIN!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> did you put the electric windows in the landow? AND CAN YOU CONTROL
> YOUR PASSANGER MIRROR FROM THE INSIDE? I am always surprised if I see
> a caprice with the trans-am door mirrors while sporting electric windows!
> i REALLY LIKE!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Aug 30 2008, 10:28 PM~11481750
> *Sup G Housers,  Got me a new Caprice last month, thought I would share some pics. I just put some spokes on it, Ill post pics with the wheels on it soon. Still buildin the impala....... slowely
> 
> The Day I picked Her up, Mud flaps and all!!
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ELECTRIC WINDOW QUESTION FOR THE CLEAN LANDOU FROM 
ME, THE GUY WITH A.D..D


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

what's up with Silver dollar?
WHERE YOU AT?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 31 2008, 05:35 AM~11482605
> *
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:blue\'>MAN YOU AINT LYING BRO....ONCE I GET THE SPRINGS PUT ON AND GET MY SET OF RIMS MOUNTED I'LL ROLL BY TILL THEN SHE'S STAYING HOME

JUST FOUND OUT THE SPOKES WERE ALL LOOSE ON THEM SCARY SHIT :angry: 


AND THANKS I'M A LOOK INTO IT BROTHA AND IF I TAKE A LIL CRUISE TO CLASSIC I'LL CALL YAH

IT'S GOING TO TAKE SOME TIME TO GET HER RIGHT BRO BUT WITH HELPFUL INFORMATION YOU GUYS GIVE ME SHE WILL BE DONE RIGHT


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 31 2008, 02:44 PM~11483642
> *:yes:
> YES AND I RECOMEND IT TO EVERYONE :biggrin:
> INLINE TUBE REALLY ARE GOOD PEOPLE!!!
> ...


damn bro, where you been hiding? haven't seen you on here in a while! everything ok?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 31 2008, 10:31 AM~11483579
> *Here is what is still there.I can grab most shit but sheet metal unless there is a trade.Same with clips if you have another clip say a 74 75 and want a square head light clip trade and a lil cash from you and its yours.
> 
> Get at me what you want and I can ask see what the deal is.I know I can grab most anything that will get took out for derby action.
> ...


HEY BIG RED I REALLY NEED SOME WINDOW STOPS...THE ROUND PLASTIC PIECES THAT GO BOLTED TO THE WINDOW....MINE IS BROKEN AND MAKES THE WINDOW STUCK SOMETIMES


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Aug 30 2008, 10:09 PM~11481392
> *Thanks for info, on 2 doors...are the interchangable on hardtops & verts? sorry for all the questions, first time raghouse owner.
> *


TTT

Dirty - it came from up north, sent ya a PM.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

what up homies?? passin thru to say whats up...!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

QUE HONDA LOCO


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

''Thanks Homie, i'll study those pictures closely and see what i can pick up Where is the yard located if you don't mind me asking? '' smurf 

** hey smurf, we're up in vancouver bc. **


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 31 2008, 08:21 PM~11485737
> *HEY BIG RED I REALLY NEED SOME WINDOW STOPS...THE ROUND PLASTIC PIECES THAT GO BOLTED TO THE WINDOW....MINE IS BROKEN AND MAKES THE WINDOW STUCK SOMETIMES
> *


Take a picture and pm it to me so I know what to look for.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

Just realized I wasn't to clear on my question, Will the doors from a 76 coupe fit a 75 rag? :dunno:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Aug 30 2008, 09:26 PM~11481201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I can read and get I would say yes.


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

JUST PAINTED MY HOMIES 74 RAGHOUSE
DOPE
AZ
PAINT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 31 2008, 08:47 PM~11486798
> *Take a picture and pm it to me so I know what to look for.
> *


OK THANKS


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S THE CANDY RED 76 GLASSHOUSE FROM AMIGOS CAR CLUB AT THE {SAN DIEGO SUPER INDOOR CUSTOM CAR SHOW} IN SAN DIEGO, CALI! :0  :cheesy: :biggrin: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:  uffin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^^^^Fuck all it needs are some Tru Spokes and you would think it is from 78 :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

75 FROM MEMBERS ONLY CAR CLUB.  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

76 FROM LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB. :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 1 2008, 02:01 AM~11488080
> *^^^^^Fuck all it needs are some Tru Spokes and you would think it is from 78 :0
> *


GLASSHOUSES WEREN'T MADE IN 78. :nicoderm: :werd: uffin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 1 2008, 12:55 AM~11488164
> *GLASSHOUSES WEREN'T MADE IN 78. :nicoderm:  :werd:  uffin:
> *


I THINK HE MEANT BY THE STYLE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Aug 31 2008, 03:21 PM~11484284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*looks good :thumbsup: *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 31 2008, 10:13 PM~11486527
> *''Thanks Homie, i'll study those pictures closely and see what i can pick up  Where is the yard located if you don't mind me asking? ''  smurf
> 
> **  hey smurf, we're up in vancouver bc. **
> *


*Thanks Homie, i had a feeling that you guys where out there, the first car i ever noticed with those delete covers was a car from out there in Canada, once i started paying more attention i noticed that only glasshouses made in canada had them, there's a few out here but it's rare, i guess you guys needed the heater more than the AC out there :biggrin: Thanks Homies and thanks Canada for that beautiful option.  *


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

hey smurf did you recieved my pm?
holla back at me


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK+Sep 1 2008, 02:55 AM~11488164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone knows whats up


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin: EY BIG RED I'LL TRY AND GET YOU THOSE PICS TODAY


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 1 2008, 03:03 AM~11488181
> *I THINK HE MEANT BY THE STYLE
> *


COOL. MY BAD.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HEY SMURF. ARE YOU COMIN TO THE CRUISE THIS WEEKEND IN ONTARIO?  :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 1 2008, 01:19 PM~11490054
> *:biggrin:  EY BIG RED I'LL TRY AND GET YOU THOSE PICS TODAY
> *


No problemo it will be a lil bit before I go back to grab shit.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 1 2008, 01:01 AM~11488080
> *^^^^^Fuck all it needs are some Tru Spokes and you would think it is from 78 :0
> *


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 1 2008, 11:53 AM~11489608
> *hey smurf did you recieved my pm?
> holla back at me
> *


PM sent  [/b]


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Before.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*

Before,

<img src=\'http://i35.tinypic.com/jqi686.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

After,

<img src=\'http://i37.tinypic.com/116l4w6.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Now,
Still have to put on my new Valve Covers, air filter, water pump, hoses, fuel pump, alternator/power steering brackets, hood cowl weather strip and a few other things :biggrin: ).  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOOKS REAL GOOD SMURF


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 2 2008, 12:16 PM~11497704
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD SMURF
> *


*
Gracias Homie, came out O.K, pero me sudo un guebo :biggrin: , had to be extra careful and not scratch the painted wheel well :uh:  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looks great smurf


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 2 2008, 12:31 PM~11497832
> * looks great smurf
> *



*Thanks Phil, took a little longer than i thought, but fuck it got it done and out of the way, i have so much new shit to add to the Car just sitting in my Shed collecting dust :uh: *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 2 2008, 11:42 AM~11497920
> *
> Thanks Phil, took a little longer than i thought, but fuck it got it done and out of the way, i have so much new shit to add to the Car just sitting in my Shed collecting dust :uh:
> *



*welcome to my world...got boxes of parts waiting to put on my 76'...once the body is done* :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

LOOKS REAL GOOD SMURF AS ALWAYS. I HAVE NEVER LIKED THOSE BIG EVAPORATOR BOXES.....THE CHROME DELET LOOKS REALLY SLICK.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 2 2008, 10:58 AM~11497561
> *
> 
> Before,
> ...


looking good mang. TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Sep 1 2008, 01:43 PM~11491039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:BLUE\'>MUST BE NICE....CAN I BORROW THEM FOR NOW  :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 2 2008, 11:31 AM~11497832
> * looks great smurf
> *


YUP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

OK G-HOUSE FOLKS, PUTTIN UP 1 OF MY G-HOUSES FOR SALE ITS IN THE VEHICLE FOR SALE TOPIC, UNDER CHAPSS88, JUST GOT IT AND WENT THROUGH THE ENTIRE CAR!!!! HAD SOME GOOD NEWS THIS MORNING ANOTHER PROJECT CAME THROUGH SO I GOTTA MAKE ROOM FOR THAT, WISH I HAD MORE SPACE TO KEEP EM ALL BUT I DONT GET AT ME IF ANYBODYS INTERESTED CAR IS SWEEEEET!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:around:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 2 2008, 04:17 PM~11500233
> *:around:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

good as always Smurf :thumbsup:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks great!!!  Got the same thing on my 72 (no AC)


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 2 2008, 10:58 AM~11497561
> *
> 
> Before,
> ...


man that shit looks fucken good chromed out like that! 

and like always smurf adds his touch by putting that enblem on there :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOOK WHAT CAME IN TODAY....NOS REAR BUMPER GUARDS


----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 2 2008, 10:58 AM~11497561
> *
> 
> Before,
> ...



looking good smurf i like that touch of love you gave to the fan cover and eng looking good as always
:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 2 2008, 08:18 PM~11502587
> *LOOK WHAT CAME IN TODAY....NOS REAR BUMPER GUARDS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

two sets of chrome skirt moldings
im gona get them both plated but my ? is
one set goes to a point and the other set
looks like the tip is a mini golf club anyone know why


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 2 2008, 10:09 PM~11503959
> *two sets of chrome skirt moldings
> im gona get them both plated but my ? is
> one set goes to a point and the other set
> ...


maybe be different year's


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Sep 2 2008, 11:05 PM~11504455
> *maybe  be different year's
> *


WAS THINKING THAT TO BUT THE THREE SET OF SKIRTS THAT I HAVE ALL LOOK ALIKE EXEPT FOR THE TRIM


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Here goes a couple of pics of the interior picked up from harborareaphil.


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

lookin good smurf!!!  interior looks real good G-HOUSE74!!!


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Sep 3 2008, 12:03 AM~11504723
> *lookin good smurf!!!    interior looks real good G-HOUSE74!!!
> *


thanks HOMIE


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

THANKS TOM FOR HOOKING IT UP WITH THE INTERIOR


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Sep 2 2008, 11:34 PM~11504618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS REAL NICE, VERY CLEAN!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Sep 2 2008, 01:40 PM~11498348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 2 2008, 07:27 PM~11501324
> *good as always Smurf :thumbsup:
> *


*
Thanks Homie, just a little something simple.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Sep 3 2008, 12:25 AM~11504566
> *
> Here goes a couple of pics of the interior picked up from harborareaphil.
> 
> ...


*Looks great Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: *


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

wazup fellow glasshouse members


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 3 2008, 09:22 AM~11506420
> *Looks great Homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


SEEING THAT INTERIOR I WAS LOOKING FOR THE WINDOW STICKER!! :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Sep 3 2008, 12:13 PM~11507644
> *wazup fellow glasshouse members
> *


whats up homie?!  hows the 75 caprice doing?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

from another topic...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 3 2008, 06:42 PM~11509476
> *from another topic...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Sep 3 2008, 12:32 AM~11504814
> *THANKS TOM FOR HOOKING IT UP WITH THE INTERIOR
> *


anytime bro....glad to see it being used instead of sitting in my patio


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Sep 3 2008, 02:37 PM~11508956
> *whats up homie?!    hows the 75 caprice doing?
> *


wazup dogg its going cool its gonna take time but it will get there g=0)


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Sep 3 2008, 07:32 PM~11511718
> *wazup dogg its going cool its gonna take time but it will get there g=0)
> *


hell yea! but take your time and do it right homie. then at the end it would be all worth it!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Sep 4 2008, 12:48 AM~11514405
> *hell yea! but take your time and do it right homie. then at the end it would be all worth it!
> *


hell yes only way to go.... I'm making sure no rust will ever live in my house again
:cheesy:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

how much air do you guys run on your 13s? i run 45 psi but they still seem low..


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Sep 3 2008, 08:07 AM~11506321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:blue\'>I RAN 45 PSI ON MY BUICK AND THAT'S NOT AS HEAVY BUT DID THE JOB.....YOU HAVE TO REMEMBER THESE TUGBOATS ARE OVER 2 TONS :roflmao:

THEIR GOING TO HAVE THAT LOOK LOL


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LIL DIFFERENCE HUH ONLY DID THE FRONT SPRINGS SO FAR


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

much better


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 4 2008, 09:33 AM~11516154
> *:biggrin:
> *


i got those window pieces you need(inside the door)....i found the rear window trim,drivers side door trim...i still got the mirrors....i got a nice dash top for ya...and the rear bumperguards(but you already got those)...

roll by this weekend....i'm sure theres plenty of odds and ends i got here...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 4 2008, 08:55 AM~11516375
> *i got those window pieces you need(inside the door)....i found the rear window trim,drivers side door trim...i still got the mirrors....i got a nice dash top for ya...and the rear bumperguards(but you already got those)...
> 
> roll by this weekend....i'm sure theres plenty of odds and ends i got here...
> ...


COOL AND PICKED UP A DASH CAP ALSO BUT I'LL STILL CHECK IT OUT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook+Sep 4 2008, 05:25 AM~11514711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I run about 55-60  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 4 2008, 09:17 AM~11515525
> *LIL DIFFERENCE HUH ONLY DID THE FRONT SPRINGS SO FAR
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 Lookiing good Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 4 2008, 08:58 AM~11516398
> *I run about 55-60   </span>
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>LISTEN TO THE MAN WITH EXPERIANCE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

YOU GOT TO LOVE THE EXTRA SUPER OG!!!! WINDOW TRIM FROM THAT HIGH CLASS AUTO PARTS PEP BOYS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 4 2008, 11:00 AM~11516411
> *LISTEN TO THE MAN WITH EXPERIANCE
> *


*No experience Homie, i just carry alot of weight, 3 pumps, 12 batteries, beat, strapped frame, get's a little heavy.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 4 2008, 10:01 AM~11516426
> *YOU GOT TO LOVE THE EXTRA SUPER OG!!!! WINDOW TRIM FROM THAT HIGH CLASS AUTO PARTS PEP BOYS
> *


I hope you peeled that crap off by now..... because I will.... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 4 2008, 10:03 AM~11516438
> *No experience Homie, i just carry alot of weight, 3 pumps, 12 batteries, beat, strapped frame, get's a little heavy.
> *


 :0 smurf's pushing weight


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 4 2008, 09:58 AM~11517011
> *I hope you peeled that crap off by now..... because I will.... :biggrin:
> *



PROBABLY JUST LEAVE IT ON JUST TO SEE YOU CUSS AND RIP IT OFF :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 4 2008, 11:11 AM~11517136
> *
> PROBABLY JUST LEAVE IT ON JUST TO SEE YOU CUSS AND RIP IT OFF :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


if i would of known you better i would of ripped that shit off at your picnic!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 4 2008, 10:14 AM~11517162
> *if i would of known you better i would of ripped that shit off at your picnic!!!
> *


YOU GOT TO GIVE ME A BREAK....I DIDN'T KNOW BETTER TILL I ASKED SOME G-HOUSE HOMIES  :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 4 2008, 11:14 AM~11517162
> *if i would of known you better i would of ripped that shit off at your picnic!!!
> *


lmao.....even if I never met him....as soon as I could I'd be like.... sorry bro this is coming off and started peeling with my key.... 


j/k bro.... took alot for me not to peel it when you brought your car by


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 4 2008, 11:14 AM~11517162
> *if i would of known you better i would of ripped that shit off at your picnic!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 4 2008, 12:14 PM~11517162
> *if i would of known you better i would of ripped that shit off at your picnic!!!
> *


U FAT THIEF LOL


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin: *or we can peel them off nicely and sell them to ferns as nos window trim...*

:roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 4 2008, 11:28 AM~11517765
> *:uh:  :biggrin: or we can peel them off nicely and sell them to ferns as nos window trim...
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



I WOULD OF WORKED....HE DIDN'T EVEN NOTICE THAT DAY OF THE CLUB PICNIC THAT THEY WERE HALF ASS PEP BOYS SHIT :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Sep 4 2008, 12:07 PM~11517094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* :roflmao: :roflmao: Can't get more Old School then that.  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin: I'VE BEEN WANTING TO PEEL THEM OFF JUST AFRAID TO FIND MORE RUST  

WOULD OF BEEN NICE FOR THE GUY WHO SOLD IT TO ME WAS MORE HONEST

BUT OH WELL MY CAR NOW SO SHE'LL GET TRATED RIGHT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

peel that shit off.... I'm sure we can colormatch rustoleum black primer....


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 4 2008, 01:46 PM~11518706
> *peel that shit off.... I'm sure we can colormatch rustoleum black primer....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 4 2008, 12:46 PM~11518706
> *peel that shit off.... I'm sure we can colormatch rustoleum black primer....
> *


LOL MAN I KNOW I HAVE ALOT OF WORK TO DO


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Sep 4 2008, 12:48 AM~11514405
> *hell yea! but take your time and do it right homie. then at the end it would be all worth it!
> *


thats what im gonna do


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 4 2008, 02:21 PM~11519043
> *LOL MAN I KNOW I HAVE ALOT OF WORK TO DO
> *


better to find out how bad it may be around the window right away..... 


rust never sleeps.... my bro can hook all the metal up... hes become somewhat of a glasshouse metal expert  

any small shit can be cut out and treat the metal around and throw some self etch black over it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

double post iPhone has a mind of its own


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 4 2008, 03:14 PM~11519863
> *better to find out how bad it may be around the window right away.....
> rust never sleeps.... my bro can hook all the metal up... hes become somewhat of a glasshouse metal expert
> 
> ...



I'LL BRING IT OVER AGAIN TO SHOW YOU SOME IMPERFECTIONS


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt from the 3rd page


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Sep 4 2008, 09:56 PM~11523032
> *ttt from the 3rd page
> *


again on the 3rd page :nono:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 4 2008, 01:36 PM~11517852
> *I WOULD OF WORKED....HE DIDN'T EVEN NOTICE THAT DAY OF THE CLUB PICNIC THAT THEY WERE HALF ASS PEP BOYS SHIT :roflmao:
> *


MAN U CAN SEE THAT SHIT FROM A MALIE AWAY I JUST DIDNT WANNA HURT UR LIL FEELINGS :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 5 2008, 01:17 PM~11528336
> *MAN U CAN SEE THAT SHIT FROM A MALIE AWAY I JUST DIDNT WANNA HURT UR LIL FEELINGS :0
> *


BULLSHIT!!!!! I KNOW YOU BRO...YOU WOULD OF STARTED TALKING SHIT RIGHT AWAY



ANYWAYS ON ANOTHER NOTE I PICKED UP A BRAND NEW DASH CAP FOR CHEAPER THAN AT CLASSIC INDUSTRIES FOUND ONE FOR $82 BUCKS BRAND NEW CAME OUT TO LIKE $114 INCLUDING SHIPING

AND NOT SURE ABOUT THIS CARPET WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK? SHOULD I GO SOMEWHERE ELSE?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 5 2008, 04:24 PM~11528827
> *BULLSHIT!!!!! I KNOW YOU BRO...YOU WOULD OF STARTED TALKING SHIT RIGHT AWAY
> ANYWAYS ON ANOTHER NOTE I PICKED UP A BRAND NEW DASH CAP FOR CHEAPER THAN AT CLASSIC INDUSTRIES FOUND ONE FOR $82 BUCKS BRAND NEW CAME OUT TO LIKE $114 INCLUDING SHIPING
> 
> ...


HOMIE U CAN SEE THAT SHIT STR8 UP FOO LOL..... I EVEN NOTICED THAT ONE PEICE THAT U MISSING ON THE HOOD :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 5 2008, 02:31 PM~11528894
> *HOMIE U CAN SEE THAT SHIT STR8 UP FOO LOL..... I EVEN NOTICED THAT ONE PEICE THAT U MISSING ON THE HOOD :0
> *


YET THATS ALL YOU BROUGHT UP


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WELL HOMIES IT'S COME TO SOME RUFF TIMES

I'M 22 AND TRYING TO GET MY OWN THINGS GOING BUT STILL LIVE WITH MOM AND POPS AND HELP THEM OUT ALOT....

POPS WAS DOING GOOD AT HIS JOB AND MOM WASN'T HAPPY SO SHE DECIDED TO TAKE TIME OFF GET HER SURGERY DONE AND GET BACK TO WORK WHEN SHE WAS BETTER......

NOW MOM HAS A WEEK LEFT AND POPS WAS LAID OFF TODAY....

SO IF IT COMES TO IT I MIGHT PUT THE G-HOUSE UP FOR SALE CUZ NOW I HAVE A HOUSE PAYMENT TILL I FIND A RENTER  

I'LL KEEP YOU GUYS UPDATED


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Just went back 11 pages, i missed alot this past week, damn computer took a shit so i had it getting fixed

Smurf that new cover looks bad ass homie, as always te avientas :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Sep 6 2008, 02:00 AM~11533383
> *
> 
> 
> ...




That thing looks hella mean all t'd up!! Very SICK!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 5 2008, 08:48 PM~11529974
> *WELL HOMIES IT'S COME TO SOME RUFF TIMES
> 
> I'M 22 AND TRYING TO GET MY OWN THINGS GOING BUT STILL LIVE WITH MOM AND POPS AND HELP THEM OUT ALOT....
> ...


sorry to hear that homie, times are hard everywhere right now. keep your head up and hopefully things will get better and soon enough to where you can keep the G-House


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 6 2008, 04:25 AM~11533650
> *sorry to hear that homie, times are hard everywhere right now. keep your head up and hopefully things will get better and soon enough to where you can keep the G-House
> *


or better yet....get rid of that buick :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

NEXT PAGE
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

My homie 75 rag  If I don't get my 62ht Imp after my lac done, I'm definately gonna be apart of the g-House fam. I love glasshouses!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Sep 5 2008, 11:41 PM~11532555
> *Just went back 11 pages, i missed alot this past week, damn computer took a shit so i had it getting fixed
> 
> Smurf that new cover looks bad ass homie, as always te avientas :biggrin:
> *


*X2, keep your head up 79Regal and thanks again for that big ass paro Homie  *


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Que' pasa Smurf!What's good on that West Side?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 7 2008, 03:19 AM~11538827
> *That's a beautiful Car Homie, much props to your Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I have a question for the Glasshouses Gurus, o.k this thing has been bugging my mind for a minute now. 
I'll use the pictures the Homie Anteazy just posted to highlight what i'm talking bout, hope you don't mind Anteazy.

O.K here it goes, do any of you know which way is the right way the rear bumper fillers should go, i've noticed that on some GHouses the corner bumper fillers over lap the center bumper filler and i also noticed that some cars have the center bumper filler over lapping the rear corner ones :dunno:  , so which one would be the right way? 

I'm getting ready tu pull my bumper off and repaint the fillers, the first time i put them on i didn't have any experience with the fiber glass fillers and i cracked the paint on all three :uh: so they've needed to get reshot from day one and since i have time now i can take the bumper off and get them reshot again, so it would be coo to know which way the whole thing actually goes, right now my rear corner fillers over lap the center one, but for some reason that doesn't look right to me :dunno: *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I believe the corners overlap the center filler


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 7 2008, 02:23 AM~11538835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 7 2008, 12:31 PM~11540007
> *I believe the corners overlap the center filler
> *


x2 thats how mine are and my car is all og


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Sep 7 2008, 02:49 PM~11541339
> *x2 thats how mine are and my car is all og
> *


 :yes:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 7 2008, 02:20 AM~11538709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

check out what i found on craigslist homies http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/818616498.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 7 2008, 02:19 AM~11538827
> *My homie 75 rag  If I don't get my 62ht Imp after my lac done, I'm definately gonna be apart of the g-House fam.  I love glasshouses!
> 
> 
> ...


nice raghouse brother!! love them!!


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 8 2007, 01:12 PM~8259846
> *been busting my ass on the glasshouse finaly got one of the skirts too fit to my liking :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whatever happened to this car how did it turn out???


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 6 2008, 08:47 PM~11536714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car looks VERY familiar


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Temptations-Glasshouse*, check out the date :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lkzSWquuUc&feature=related


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'll post some update pics when I get on my computer :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 6 2008, 04:45 PM~11536704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE THE TWIN!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

just putting the word out......who has a glasshouse shell 


my bro wants to reserect my 74' for himself...?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ALSO HERE IS A LIL VIEW OF WHAT I WAS WORKING WITH HOMEBOY DID SOME OL MICKEY MOUSE BULLSHIT BUT BEST BELEIVE IT I FIXED IT  










ALSO I DIDN'T GET GOOD PICS OF THE RUST ON THE QUARTER WINDO BUT DID GET THIS PIC OF THE EDGE RUSTED THRU AND SEPERATING THE METAL I THINK CAN'T REALLY TELL WITH ALL THAT SILICONE AROUND IT












OH AND THIS ONES FOR YOU SMURF I CAN SORDA 3 WHEEL MINE ALSO :roflmao:


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 7 2008, 01:20 AM~11538709
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The Rep. (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 7 2008, 01:20 AM~11538709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT'S {OG}!


----------



## The Rep. (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 1 2008, 12:35 AM~11487647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH! :biggrin:


----------



## The Rep. (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Sep 1 2008, 11:13 PM~11494780
> *
> *


MUCH RESPECT! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Rep. (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 1 2008, 01:54 AM~11488064
> *HERE'S THE CANDY RED 76 GLASSHOUSE FROM AMIGOS CAR CLUB AT THE {SAN DIEGO SUPER INDOOR CUSTOM CAR SHOW} IN SAN DIEGO, CALI! :0    :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :werd:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:    uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 7 2008, 11:39 AM~11539715
> *Thanks for all y'all props on my homie BIG CHRIS STL OG's raghouse, I'm sure he appreciates it   *


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: G-HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 7 2008, 10:38 AM~11539704
> *Que' pasa Smurf!What's good on that West Side?
> *


*
What's up Homie, everythang's good out here Homie, how bout out there, any sneak peaks of the master piece you work'n on  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 8 2008, 12:21 AM~11545312
> *I HAVE THE TWIN!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*Looking good Homie and that three :0 :0 :worship: :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 7 2008, 11:31 AM~11540007
> *I believe the corners overlap the center filler
> *


*The car is from Canada, haven't seen Homeboy in here in a minute, he was doing great progress too, wonder what happened   *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 8 2008, 08:42 AM~11547465
> *Looking good Homie and that three :0  :0  :worship:  :biggrin:   </span>
> *





:biggrin: 

<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHAT UP HOUSERS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: *fresh from da garage*


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

yo smurf my car is pretty much a virgin and the center piece lays on top of the coners. hope this helps. plus i wonder if there is a way to install them after the bumper is installed because its a bitch to install the bumber with the coners on! it took 4 of us to put the bumber back on BORN IN EAST LA AND IT WAS STILL A BITCH!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

JUST GOT THE G-HOUSE FROM INDIANS TODAY SHIPPER JUST LEFT :biggrin: REAL CLEAN, TRY TO GET SOME PICS UP IN A WHILE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 8 2008, 12:17 PM~11548916
> *JUST GOT THE G-HOUSE FROM INDIANS TODAY SHIPPER JUST LEFT :biggrin:  REAL CLEAN, TRY TO GET SOME PICS UP IN A WHILE
> *


SORRY, INDIANA!! MY BAD :0


----------



## BLOCKHEADS_75 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Aug 5 2008, 07:51 PM~11269736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP HOMIE GOOD LOOKING FRAME!!! DID U USE BANDO 2 MOLD IT LIKE THAT??


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Sep 8 2008, 06:08 AM~11544759
> *Temptations-Glasshouse, check out the date :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lkzSWquuUc&feature=related
> *


Man that song is nice...been listening the temptations alot these days love em.


----------



## BLOCKHEADS_75 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Aug 29 2008, 02:02 PM~11472950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FRIME FRAME HOMIE!! IS THAT 2 A HARDTOP OR A CONVERT??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 Dam.....I think your right smurf.... the center one was on top of the corners....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 8 2008, 12:35 PM~11548522
> *yo smurf my car is pretty much a virgin and the center piece lays on top of the coners. hope this helps. plus i wonder if there is a way to install them after the bumper is installed because its a bitch to install the bumber with the coners on! it took 4 of us to put the bumber back on BORN IN EAST LA AND IT WAS STILL A BITCH!
> *


*I believe it was the time when i was looking at yours that i noticed that i probably had mine on wrong, when you brought the 74 to the House, i remember just staring at it and paying attention to everything that was stock on it, i remember pointing out the stock fillers too, that's why i was like damn i think i put mine wrong :angry:  *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLOCKHEADS_75_@Sep 8 2008, 12:24 PM~11548974
> *WHAT UP HOMIE GOOD LOOKING FRAME!!! DID U USE BANDO 2 MOLD IT LIKE THAT??
> *


THANKS, I USE THIS STUFF CALLED METAL 2 METAL BODY FILLER


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea I remember that....sometimes my brain is off...I havnt had my head right since I stopped smoking  



best bet is to pull bumper off and get those corners mounted and with plenty of hands put bumper on.....


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD HxAPHIL


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLOCKHEADS_75_@Sep 8 2008, 12:40 PM~11549116
> *FRIME FRAME HOMIE!! IS THAT 2 A HARDTOP OR A CONVERT??
> *


its a 75 vert,  soon to throw on a 76 clip


----------



## 100% legit (Sep 3, 2004)

$4,500


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 8 2008, 02:00 PM~11549745
> *yea I remember that....sometimes my brain is off...I havnt had my head right since I stopped smoking
> best bet is to pull bumper off and get those corners mounted and with plenty of hands put bumper  on.....
> *


the problem is that with the fillers in stalled they are wider that the bumber! the og's flex but you still have to be carefull with the paint! you aint got any flex with the fiber glass ones


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 100% legit_@Sep 8 2008, 02:16 PM~11549908
> *$4,500
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 7 2008, 12:20 AM~11538709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  
thats in front of sacred heart in san jose :biggrin:


----------



## BLOCKHEADS_75 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Sep 8 2008, 02:15 PM~11549893
> *its a 75 vert,   soon to throw on a 76 clip
> *


THAT WILL LOOK GOOD. SAME THING I GOT & SAME THING I WANNA DO WIT MINE. JUST CAN'T FIND THE FRONT END!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> the problem is that with the fillers in stalled they are wider that the bumber! the og's flex but you still have to be carefull with the paint! you aint got any flex with the fiber glass ones
> [/quote/]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

so would metal ones even be an option?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLOCKHEADS_75_@Sep 8 2008, 04:09 PM~11550832
> *THAT WILL LOOK GOOD. SAME THING I GOT & SAME THING I WANNA DO WIT MINE. JUST CAN'T FIND THE FRONT END!!
> *


got a clip right here bro


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Well i put on one filler then the bumper then the last filler and i didnot mess up the paint just remember take your time these are master pieces we work on not everyone can own a glasshouse dam i love these cars


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Sep 8 2008, 07:11 PM~11552603
> *Well i put on one filler then the bumper then the last filler and i didnot mess up the paint just remember take your time these are master pieces we work on not everyone can own  a glasshouse dam i love these cars
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## The Rep. (May 12, 2008)

> Well i put on one filler then the bumper then the last filler and i didnot mess up the paint just remember take your time these are master pieces we work on not everyone can own a glasshouse dam i love these cars











[/quote]


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK SHOULD I GO FOR THEM OR GO TO A LOCAL SUPPLIER????

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...4647140366&rd=1


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

*

hey guys, I just got news that the set of tru classics that I 
bought from awhile back got stolen out of the ride that 
they were in. I had them packed into a 64 Impala that was 
shipped out of LA to Europe.

it was a set of 4 14x7 tru classics, little rusted but ok. 

sad thing is that there also was a NOS tru spoke knock/off 
and an oldschool donut in there. 

I just wanted to let yall know, maybe those wheels pop up 
in the LA area....

*

:tears:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 9 2008, 04:02 AM~11555970
> *
> 
> hey guys, I just got news that the set of tru classics that I
> ...


SORRY TO HEAR THAT  :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:angry: ....sorry to hear that bro... I used to work at the ports....and the next port over(youcould see through the chainlink fence)....is where alot of lowriders were parked waiting to be shipped out to wherever ....I know those guys have helped themselves to daytons,hydros,and nos parts inside the vehicles 


maybe someone will be trying to sell them.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Sep 8 2008, 08:11 PM~11552603
> *Well i put on one filler then the bumper then the last filler and i didnot mess up the paint just remember take your time these are master pieces we work on not everyone can own  a glasshouse dam i love these cars
> *


*A local supplier is going to want an Arm and a Leg, plus you'll have to pay Cali Taxes, you're better off buying them there, i bought mine from the main source which is Replica Plastics, that's where all these other places get the fillers from, but they're only 2 bucks less than the listing you posted, add to that shipping and it will probably be the same.  *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

thanks everybody... here s a pic of the wheels:










again... i think they are very noticable due to the blue color in the centers.
if they happen to pop up, let me know. thanks, appreciate it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 9 2008, 07:02 AM~11555970
> *
> 
> hey guys, I just got news that the set of tru classics that I
> ...


damn homie that sux, hopefully they'll turn up


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

TRIP OUT ON THIS I WAS ON CARDOMAIN.COM LOOKING AT GLASSHOUSES AND I SEE A GLASHOUSE THAT LOOKS LIKE MINE AND IT SAID THE OWNERS NAME WAS MIGUEL GONZALES AND THE FRONT CORNER LIGHTS AND REAR CORNER LIGHTS WERE OAINTED JUST LIKE MINE AND I WAS GOING THROUGH HE GLOVE COMPARTMENT OF MY CAR AND I FIND AND OLD REGISTRATION PAPER SAYING MIGUEL GONZALES IN MORENO VALLEY CALIFORNIA AND THATS WHAT THIS TOPIC SAYS SO IT TURNS OUT TO BE THAT THIS IS MY RIDE WHEN IT HAD FRESH PAINT BUT THE GUY I GOT IT FROM REDID ALL THE HYDROS CHECK IT OUT HERES THE TOPIC FROM THE GUY http://www.cardomain.com/ride/455264


AND HERES MY TOPIC OF MY CAR http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=426200&hl=


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Sep 9 2008, 06:22 PM~11561261
> *TRIP OUT ON THIS I WAS ON CARDOMAIN.COM LOOKING AT GLASSHOUSES AND I SEE A GLASHOUSE THAT LOOKS LIKE MINE AND IT SAID THE OWNERS NAME WAS MIGUEL GONZALES AND THE FRONT CORNER LIGHTS AND REAR CORNER LIGHTS WERE OAINTED JUST LIKE MINE AND I WAS GOING THROUGH HE GLOVE COMPARTMENT OF MY CAR AND I FIND AND OLD REGISTRATION PAPER SAYING MIGUEL GONZALES IN MORENO VALLEY CALIFORNIA AND THATS WHAT THIS TOPIC SAYS SO IT TURNS OUT TO BE THAT THIS IS MY RIDE WHEN IT HAD FRESH PAINT BUT THE GUY I GOT IT FROM REDID ALL THE HYDROS CHECK IT OUT  HERES THE TOPIC FROM THE GUY    http://www.cardomain.com/ride/455264
> AND HERES MY TOPIC OF MY CAR  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=426200&hl=
> *


GLAD U GOT B 4 THIS RIDE GOT RUINED BY THE [BIG WHEEL DONKING DISEASE]. :yes: :no: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 9 2008, 05:47 PM~11561515
> *GLAD U GOT B 4 THIS RIDE GOT RUINED BY THE [BIG WHEEL DONKING DISEASE]. :yes:  :no:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


hell yah homie ill never do that only 14s or under thats how i roll :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

impala and caprice glasshouse....whats the diffrence??


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 9 2008, 07:01 PM~11561640
> *impala and caprice glasshouse....whats the diffrence??
> *


Lots if you care.

None if you do not know any different.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

*Transmission crossmember setup for dual exhaust. 

Fits 71-76 Impala or Caprice. 

$175.00 shipped.*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 9 2008, 07:54 AM~11557285
> *A local supplier is going to want an Arm and a Leg, plus you'll have to pay Cali Taxes, you're better off buying them there, i bought mine from the main source which is Replica Plastics, that's where all these other places get the fillers from, but they're only 2 bucks less than the listing you posted, add to that shipping and it will probably be the same.  </span>
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>COOL


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

if you guys would of seen.............. i was at a local sandblaster , he does demolition derby, what's his car of choice ............ 1974 too 1976 caprice ..... if i had my camera for all the shit he's wrecked ..... I'LL BE BACK THEIR IN A MONTH OR TWO ,,,,, THAT MOTHA FUCKER HAS, SO MUCH WRECK SHIT ...I JUST WANNA........ %&#! that fucker ....ILL post up pictures of his grave.......... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: I don't know about everyone else but....I've had my fill of looking at wrecked glasshouses


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:uh: :tears: :tears:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 7 2008, 11:23 PM~11545329
> *just putting the word out......who has a glasshouse shell
> my bro wants to reserect my 74' for himself...?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 10 2008, 12:19 AM~11565243
> *:dunno:
> *


HE'S TAKING THE CHALLENGE :0 I HAVE TO STOP BY AND SHOW YOU THE BAD AREAS OF RUST MAN  SEE WHAT YOU CAN TELL ME AS FAR AS ADVICE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 10 2008, 01:33 AM~11565267
> *HE'S TAKING THE CHALLENGE  :0  I HAVE TO STOP BY AND SHOW YOU THE BAD AREAS OF RUST MAN    SEE WHAT YOU CAN TELL ME AS FAR AS ADVICE
> *



well just needs a body swap....everything else is fine...and nobody really jumped on all the parts...so I was like fuck it.... if we can get another body cheap enough.... we can have another glasshouse member .... :biggrin:



roll by.... metal work is my bros specialty


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHOPPER 76, WALT CUSTOMS
:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2008, 10:48 AM~11566727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*One of the Baddest mothafuckers out there :worship: :worship: *


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 10 2008, 11:14 AM~11566897
> *One of the Baddest mothafuckers out there :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Man all the ghouse are badass cant wait to post my pics tonight


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 9 2008, 10:54 PM~11562752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics of the Cutlass in the background?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Sep 10 2008, 02:28 PM~11568530
> *Anymore pics of the Cutlass in the background?
> *


NOT IN THIS TOPIC GTFO!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 10 2008, 04:21 PM~11569376
> *NOT IN THIS TOPIC GTFO!
> *


lol


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 10 2008, 06:21 PM~11569376
> *NOT IN THIS TOPIC GTFO!
> *


Dirty hasn't been around here much lately, but when he makes an appearance....he makes it a big one :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 10 2008, 03:21 PM~11569376
> *NOT IN THIS TOPIC GTFO!
> *


 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 10 2008, 07:12 AM~11566081
> *well just needs a body swap....everything else is fine...and nobody really jumped on all the parts...so I was like fuck it.... if we can get another body cheap enough.... we can have another glasshouse member .... :biggrin:
> roll by.... metal work is my bros specialty
> *


I WOULD PICK UP THE PARTS I NEED IF I HAD THE MONEY...BUT THE NEW HOUSE HAS ME BROKE FOR A LIL WHILE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ONE THING I DID TODAY WAS GET ME SOME NEW SHOCKS FOR MY G-HOUSE...IT FELT LIKE DRIVING A BOAT WHEN I CHANGED THE SPRINGS I NEEDED SHOCKS


SO I WENT AND PICKED THESE UP GOING TO INSTALL THEM HOPEFULLY TOMORROW  











BTW THE BACK AIR SHOCKS ARE IN GOOD SHAPE


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 9 2008, 07:16 PM~11562386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How is it going brn2ridelo? I am the one selling that red 74 raghouse; This one here is also mine that I just finish last September. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 9 2008, 06:01 PM~11561640
> *impala and caprice glasshouse....whats the diffrence??
> *


Why even low-ride? why rims? why hydro's? why does sex feel good? sometimes even with the wrong person? \
it's one of those things, if you have to ask! well it's like american idol the tv show,
or disco music of the 70's. I just dont get it. and I dont want to!


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 9 2008, 07:54 PM~11562752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2008, 09:48 AM~11566727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: OMAR


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Sep 10 2008, 09:11 PM~11572898
> *How is it going brn2ridelo? I am the one selling that red 74 raghouse; This one here is also mine that I just finish last September. Stay    from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


LOOKIN REAL GOOD  
I LIKE THAT MIRROR UNDER THE HOOD THERE COMPLIMENTS THE ENGINE BAY REAL GOOD


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

FOR SALE


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Sep 10 2008, 10:14 AM~11566897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 10 2008, 03:21 PM~11569376
> *NOT IN THIS TOPIC GTFO!
> *


yea...


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

I 1ST SEEN THIS PURPLE HOUSE IN ARIZONA....LOOKS EVEN BTTER IN PERSON :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

CHELO I SEE U............CANT WAIT 2 SEE FINISHED.... IF U NEED ANY GOLD PLATING HOLLA!! iz tha body gonna stay red?? GO CANDY OVER THAT RED OOOOOOOOHH :0 AAAAAHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 10 2008, 11:02 PM~11573415
> *LOOKING GOOD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: OMAR
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Sep 11 2008, 12:08 AM~11574046
> *CHELO I SEE U............CANT WAIT 2 SEE FINISHED.... IF U NEED ANY GOLD PLATING HOLLA!!  iz tha body gonna stay red?? GO CANDY OVER THAT RED  OOOOOOOOHH :0    AAAAAHHHHHHH :biggrin:
> *


fuck the red :biggrin: ... going with that silver ,same as the frame


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

ANT

What's up dog? Another clean Glasshouse in St Louis? I love it!

Welcome to the Glasshouse fest. 

These are the REALEST mofos on LIL...no lie.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 10 2008, 10:10 PM~11573470
> *LOOKIN REAL GOOD
> I LIKE THAT MIRROR UNDER THE HOOD THERE COMPLIMENTS THE ENGINE BAY REAL GOOD
> 
> ...


Thanks brn2ridelo, under the hood is polish stainless steel.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Love this g-house!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Sep 11 2008, 03:32 PM~11574979
> *ANT
> 
> What's up dog?  Another clean Glasshouse in St Louis?  I love it!
> ...



Thats right!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

JUS PICKED THIS UP NOT TO LONG AGO IN PORTLAND OREGON HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE OUT NEXT YEAR, JUS WANNA BE DOWN WIT THE REST OF THE G HOUSE HOMIES..........AND NO, I DID NOT PUT THOSE VINTAGE ASS MCLEANS ON THE CAR, IT CAME LIKE THAT :uh:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 10 2008, 04:21 PM~11569376
> *NOT IN THIS TOPIC GTFO!
> *


LOL


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 11 2008, 09:56 AM~11575896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me too. thats exactly how i want mine to look... uffin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 11 2008, 06:59 PM~11575921
> *Thats right!!!
> 
> *


You can be the realest when you get off your ass, get that caddy rearend and get your BOLTS PLATED.

:roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WHAT'S G FAMILY? GOT A QUESTION ONLY MY G FAMILY CAN ANWER. I GOT A 75 GLASS AT THE PAD AND MY DRIVERS SIDE DOOR (TOP) HINGE IS BROKE WHERE THE LITTLE (CERAMIC/PLASTIC) WHEEL IS CONNECTED THAT IS PART OF THE OPENING AND HOLD MECHANISM. SO WHEN I OPEN MY DOOR IT DOESN'T STAY OPEN. ARE THERE ANY SUBSTITION GM DOOR HINGES THAT CAN REPLACE THE ORIGINALS THAT ARE A BETTER IMPROVEMENT OR DO I JUST HAVE TO REPLACE THE ORIGINAL WITH ANOTHER ORIGINAL HINGE? MUCH APPRECIATE IN ADVANCE G FAMILY.


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

Got my Tru's on the car....... There standards but........ still tru og !! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 10 2008, 11:17 PM~11573512
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


:0 How much? hno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Sep 11 2008, 01:57 PM~11577845
> *Got my Tru's on the car....... There standards but........ still tru og !!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GREAT BROTHER, REAL NICE AND OG!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 11 2008, 04:47 PM~11579288
> *:0 How much? hno:
> *


X2


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 11 2008, 12:54 PM~11577813
> *WHAT'S G FAMILY? GOT A QUESTION ONLY MY G FAMILY CAN ANWER. I GOT A 75 GLASS AT THE PAD AND MY DRIVERS SIDE DOOR (TOP) HINGE IS BROKE WHERE THE LITTLE (CERAMIC/PLASTIC) WHEEL IS CONNECTED THAT IS PART OF THE OPENING AND HOLD MECHANISM. SO WHEN I OPEN MY DOOR IT DOESN'T STAY OPEN. ARE THERE ANY SUBSTITION GM DOOR HINGES THAT CAN REPLACE THE ORIGINALS THAT ARE A BETTER IMPROVEMENT OR DO I JUST HAVE TO REPLACE THE ORIGINAL WITH ANOTHER ORIGINAL HINGE? MUCH APPRECIATE IN ADVANCE G FAMILY.
> *


I WOULD SAY GO WITH ANOTHER OG HINDGE


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 11 2008, 06:23 PM~11579547
> *X2
> *


Hey you own too many let another man have one :0 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 11 2008, 05:25 PM~11579569
> *Hey you own too many let another man have one :0 :wave:
> *


LMAO, OK OK , JUST GET ME PICS WHEN YOUR DONE, I GOT A NICE ONE FOR SALE HERE RIGHT NOW PETE-STAA PUT IT ON THE FOR SALE TOPIC FOR ME AS MY COMPUTER IS ALL FUCKED UP LOADING PICS :angry: CHECK IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 11 2008, 06:28 PM~11579590
> *LMAO, OK OK , JUST GET ME PICS WHEN YOUR DONE, I GOT A NICE ONE FOR SALE HERE RIGHT NOW PETE-STAA PUT IT ON THE FOR SALE TOPIC FOR ME AS MY COMPUTER IS ALL FUCKED UP LOADING PICS  :angry: CHECK IT OUT :biggrin:
> *


I have seen it and it is sweet.Hope there are GlassHouses clean like yours and around the same ball park when I get more chedder.

Also need to get rid of my box crapice some how


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 11 2008, 06:01 PM~11579878
> *I have seen it and it is sweet.Hope there are GlassHouses clean like yours and around the same ball park when I get more chedder.
> 
> Also need to get rid of my box crapice some how
> *


 I WANT TO GET MORE PICS OF IT UP BUT MY COMPUTER IS FUCKING UP FOR SOME REASON, THE GEEK SQUAD IS SUPPOSED TO BE TAKING CARE OF IT TOMORROW,WE WILL SEE?I HOPE THEY GET IT STRAIGHT


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 11 2008, 01:54 PM~11577813
> *WHAT'S G FAMILY? GOT A QUESTION ONLY MY G FAMILY CAN ANWER. I GOT A 75 GLASS AT THE PAD AND MY DRIVERS SIDE DOOR (TOP) HINGE IS BROKE WHERE THE LITTLE (CERAMIC/PLASTIC) WHEEL IS CONNECTED THAT IS PART OF THE OPENING AND HOLD MECHANISM. SO WHEN I OPEN MY DOOR IT DOESN'T STAY OPEN. ARE THERE ANY SUBSTITION GM DOOR HINGES THAT CAN REPLACE THE ORIGINALS THAT ARE A BETTER IMPROVEMENT OR DO I JUST HAVE TO REPLACE THE ORIGINAL WITH ANOTHER ORIGINAL HINGE? MUCH APPRECIATE IN ADVANCE G FAMILY.
> *


Classic Industries sells them, if you got a Classic Industries catalog, they are on page 367


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

1975 caprice classic. 70k original miles , non power, $3000 obo


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 11 2008, 11:37 PM~11583026
> *<span style='color:blue'> :0 :0 Only if i had more space :angry:  *


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

hey guys quick question,

im still searching for a rear axle to do the swap and called this guy who has a 76-77 chevelle rear end for me for 400 euros.

I remember someone who did the swap with a 76 monte rear end and sayin it was the best swap beceause you wont have to shorten your drive shaft.

this guy with the 76-77 chevelle rearend told me it was the same as the 76 monte. If this is true I will pick this axle up tommorow.

Does someone remember who did the 76 monte swap and know if the chevelle one is the same.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

It should be the same Mikey, both are A-bodies and share the same chassis.

Just bring a tape measure and measure everything out, you should be ok.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

shortening the shaft is a quick and non expensive thing also


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh ok then, dind knew that wasnt a expensive thing to do. Ill just head over there tommorow and buy the axle.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 11 2008, 10:57 PM~11583123
> * :0  :0 Only if i had more space :angry:
> *


 :yessad: *me too,,,,,,,*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HEY CHOPPER, BEEN TRYING TO GET AT YOU WHAT UP??


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ARE ANY OF THE GLASSHOUSE RIDERS GOING TO VEGAS??????

1. IAM GOING
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10

YO DIRTY U GONNA BE OUT THERE RIGHT???


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 12 2008, 11:39 AM~11585989
> *ARE ANY OF THE GLASSHOUSE RIDERS GOING TO VEGAS??????
> 
> 1. IAM GOING
> ...


ALREADY HERE, LOL


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ORALE.......


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

from another topic....Mr. Monster


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Fuck that non riding fucker scared the shit out of me he cut me off and got hit and i ran into him at the same time bastard should learn how to ride a bike. fucker held on and was under the car for about 15-20 feet. the house did not get injured during this assholes stunt attempt thank god


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Sep 12 2008, 05:04 PM~11587151
> *Fuck that non riding fucker scared the shit out of me he cut me off and got hit and i ran into him at the same time bastard should learn how to ride a bike. fucker held on and was under  the car for about 15-20 feet. the house did not get injured during  this assholes stunt attempt thank god
> *


glad to hear that you and the car are ok, the hell with him. sounds like he needs training wheels


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 11 2008, 09:57 PM~11583123
> * :0  :0 Only if i had more space :angry:
> *


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 12 2008, 08:03 AM~11584937
> *:yessad: me too,,,,,,,
> *


*
:biggrin:*


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 12 2008, 10:25 AM~11585888
> *HEY CHOPPER, BEEN TRYING TO GET AT YOU WHAT UP??
> *


call me :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 12 2008, 10:39 AM~11585989
> *ARE ANY OF THE GLASSHOUSE RIDERS GOING TO VEGAS??????
> 
> 1. IAM GOING
> ...


2. CHOPPER 76


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 12 2008, 10:50 AM~11586076
> *ALREADY HERE, LOL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 12 2008, 02:17 PM~11587251
> *call me :biggrin:
> *


PM ME YOUR # I CANT FIND IT :angry:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

sorry for the newb question guys but if i had a 75 ghouse could i take the headlight bezles and grill from a 76 and fit it on?

or do you need the entire front header etc.

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Sep 12 2008, 05:21 PM~11588201
> *sorry for the newb question guys but if i had a 75 ghouse could i take the headlight bezles and grill from a 76 and fit it on?
> 
> or do you need the entire front header etc.
> ...


What do you have need alil more info to know what you are upto.

The just of it 75 Caprice and 76 Impala are the same.

76 Caprice is on it's own and 75 Impala I think 74 Impala Caprice will work.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 12 2008, 11:39 AM~11585989
> *ARE ANY OF THE GLASSHOUSE RIDERS GOING TO VEGAS??????
> 
> 1. IAM GOING
> ...



I'm goin but I live here :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 12 2008, 05:43 PM~11588796
> *What do you have need alil more info to know what you are upto.
> 
> The just of it 75 Caprice and 76 Impala are the same.
> ...


im wanting to put the 76 headlights / grill on a 75 ... without too much work


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Sep 12 2008, 05:58 PM~11588893
> *im wanting to put the 76 headlights / grill on a 75 ... without too much work
> *


GET AT CHOPPER 76 HERE ON LIL HE HAS WHAT YOU NEED FOR THE CONVERSION  , PICS WHEN YOUR DONE


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 10 2008, 10:17 PM~11573512
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


u got more pics


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Sep 12 2008, 06:58 PM~11588893
> *im wanting to put the 76 headlights / grill on a 75 ... without too much work
> *


You want to put 76 Caprice on a 75 Impala????

If so you need the whole front clip nothing is the same.

All most found it out the hard way on a friends GlassHouse.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 11 2008, 10:08 AM~11575988
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is so serious :0


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 12 2008, 09:15 PM~11590381
> *You want to put 76 Caprice on a 75 Impala????
> 
> If so you need the whole front clip nothing is the same.
> ...



shit sorry bro i ment 76 impala onto 75 impala.

just want the square lights and cooler grill


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Sep 13 2008, 11:09 AM~11592803
> *shit sorry bro i ment 76 impala onto 75 impala.
> 
> just want the square lights and cooler grill
> *


It is all different you would have to swap out everything from the doors forward.

But if it was a 75 Caprice the front is the same as the 76 Caprice except 75 has a round headlight front end to the 76's square headlight,the fenders and hood are the same and I would guess that the rad support is the same aswell.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

sorry for the lame question ..... but at least im not asking how to fit 13 7's :biggrin:

edit for spelling


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Sep 13 2008, 12:07 PM~11593088
> *sorry for the lame question ..... but at least im not asking how to fit 13 7's :biggrin:
> 
> edit for spelling
> *



Hey Grandson...... so does this mean you got a g house ????


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*I LOVE MY ROUND HEADLIGHTS*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 12 2008, 12:39 PM~11585989
> *ARE ANY OF THE GLASSHOUSE RIDERS GOING TO VEGAS??????
> 
> 1. IAM GOING
> ...


AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNN!!!

THERE IS MORE ROOM ON THIS LIST FOR THE GLASSHOUSE RIDERS!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 13 2008, 08:25 PM~11595770
> *ME TO NOT INTERESTED IN THE SQUARE LIGHTS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Sep 11 2008, 11:26 PM~11582951
> *Classic Industries sells them, if you got a Classic Industries catalog, they are on page 367
> *


THANKS MR.74


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Sep 11 2008, 06:24 PM~11579556
> *I WOULD SAY GO WITH ANOTHER OG HINDGE
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 13 2008, 11:25 PM~11595770
> *I LOVE MY ROUND HEADLIGHTS
> 
> 
> ...


how'd you hold up through the storm homie? Hope everything is well with ya


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Sep 13 2008, 06:08 PM~11595039
> *Hey Grandson...... so does this mean you got a g house ????
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin: 

it's a roach tho


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 14 2008, 06:33 AM~11597849
> *how'd you hold up through the storm homie? Hope everything is well with ya
> *


X2 HOPE YOU AND YOURS ARE GOOD!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 13 2008, 09:32 PM~11595824
> *AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNN!!!
> 
> THERE IS MORE ROOM ON THIS LIST FOR THE GLASSHOUSE RIDERS!
> *



YEEEEEEEEEEEEA


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

This is nice


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Damn, this Glasshouse is Bad!


----------



## ultraclass (Aug 15, 2005)

X 2


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life+Sep 14 2008, 07:33 AM~11597849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS CLEAN! :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club, Tri-Cities, WA.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam.....dippin' in the 76'........that's what I'm talking about


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 13 2008, 10:25 PM~11595770
> *I LOVE MY ROUND HEADLIGHTS
> 
> 
> ...


thought i said this already, shit looks badass man.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

busy weekend :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

oh...and thank you very much 'big red' recieved my package....will send your m.o. a.s.a.p....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 15 2008, 10:20 AM~11604466
> * oh...and thank you very much 'big red' recieved my package....will send your m.o. a.s.a.p....
> 
> 
> ...



dayum i still need one like this myself :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 15 2008, 02:32 AM~11604563
> *dayum i still need one like this myself  :uh:
> *



package get there yet???????????????


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Sep 14 2008, 02:45 PM~11599834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 15 2008, 04:44 PM~11605189
> *package get there yet???????????????
> *



i had a letter in the mail friday that I have to pick something up at the post office,
guess thats it. wouldve gotten back to you straight after pickup


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

WHATS UP SMILEY? uffin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUSSS UP PHIL FIND THEM PARTS YET???


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 15 2008, 12:06 PM~11607613
> *WUSSS UP PHIL FIND THEM PARTS YET???
> *


HE SAID HE'D RATHER KEEP THEM IN THE HARBOR AREA BRO SORRY


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 15 2008, 03:08 PM~11608712
> *HE SAID HE'D RATHER KEEP THEM IN THE HARBOR AREA BRO SORRY
> *


whats up bro...how are things working out for you


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Sep 15 2008, 02:20 AM~11604466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want one I can get you one.It will take alil time but it will come up.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

wazup glasshouse riders my glasshouse is hopefully getting its body work and paint in 2 weeks and rolling with the big traffic car club i went to a meeting and there all cool people :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 14 2008, 08:56 PM~11601647
> *THANKS, WE HAD A LIGHT RAIN ALL DAY YESTERDAY UNTIL ABOUT 7PM THEN I GOT BAD FOR ABOUT AN HOUR AND THAT WAS IT TODAY IT WAS MOSTLY SUNNY NICE BREEZE AND COOL....IKE=HYPE
> 
> *


not over here in houston


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 15 2008, 10:49 PM~11612607
> *not over here in houston
> *


YEAH I KNOW, I HOPE YOU MADE IT OUT OK DOWN THERE.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 15 2008, 11:57 PM~11613215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO'S IS THAT?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 15 2008, 03:08 PM~11608712
> *HE SAID HE'D RATHER KEEP THEM IN THE HARBOR AREA BRO SORRY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 15 2008, 05:16 PM~11609717
> *Hope it is all that you hoped for :cheesy: Sorry I did not clean it but had no time.
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: *of course....i'll clean it up real nice....thanks again...* :biggrin:


----------



## chevys4life (Jul 10, 2005)

whats the most popular glasshouse 74, 75 or the 76?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevys4life_@Sep 16 2008, 04:05 AM~11613993
> *whats the most popular glasshouse 74, 75 or the 76?
> *


HONESTLY THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT SOMTHING LIKE THAT DON'T OWN A GLASSHOUSE.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 16 2008, 06:41 AM~11614418
> *HONESTLY THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT SOMTHING LIKE THAT DON'T OWN A GLASSHOUSE.
> *


very true dirty


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 16 2008, 07:41 AM~11614418
> *HONESTLY THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT SOMTHING LIKE THAT DON'T OWN A GLASSHOUSE.
> *


*
:yes: :yes: It's always the out siders who care about which one is nicer. They all take the same amount of work to be build, there for they're all the same, you can't find parts for a 74 just like you can't find parts for a 76, same shit. 
This is just like when lame ass fools that never had a car with hydraulics (but yet live the LowLow life to the fullest) think that 16 switches are way better than four :uh:  *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

daum right but i believe that the 76 caprice front clip is probably the most
sought after for switcharoos


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Sep 16 2008, 06:41 AM~11614418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


speak on it my brothas...speak on it....


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 16 2008, 06:41 AM~11614418
> *HONESTLY THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT SOMTHING LIKE THAT DON'T OWN A GLASSHOUSE.
> *


well said!!


how do you tell somebody what to like or not like???


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 16 2008, 10:32 AM~11615412
> *
> :yes:  :yes: It's always the out siders who care about which one is nicer. They all take the same amount of work to be build, there for they're all the same, you can't find parts for a 74 just like you can't find parts for a 76, same shit.
> This is just like when lame ass fools that never had a car with hydraulics (but yet live the LowLow life to the fullest) think that 16 switches are way better than four :uh:
> *


*"YOU MEAN YOU ONLY GOT FOUR SWITCHES?" I NEVER GET THAT SHIT, WHY THE FUCK DO YOU WANT TO KNOW HOW MANY SWITCHES I HAVE.....IT DOESN'T MATTER!*



> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Sep 16 2008, 11:00 AM~11615589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 16 2008, 09:32 AM~11615412
> *
> 
> This is just like when lame ass fools that never had a car with hydraulics (but yet live the LowLow life to the fullest) think that 16 switches are way better than four :uh:
> *


 hey smurf thats the MTV generation!!!

what do you think they think when they only see 2 switches on mine!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 16 2008, 12:18 PM~11616116
> *hey smurf thats the MTV generation!!!
> 
> what do you think they think when they only see 2 switches on mine!
> *


YOU CAN'T AFFORD THE REST OF THEM :cheesy:  


AND REALLY WHAT DO YOU DO WITH 16 SWITCHES ANYWAY BESIDES GET CONFUSED? 


I WILL NEVER GO MORE THAN FOUR AND REALLY ONLY USE TWO.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 16 2008, 11:20 AM~11616135
> *YOU CAN'T AFFORD THE REST OF THEM :cheesy:
> AND REALLY WHAT DO YOU DO WITH 16 SWITCHES ANYWAY BESIDES GET CONFUSED?
> I WILL NEVER GO MORE THAN FOUR AND REALLY ONLY USE TWO.
> *


I've seen cars with stickers on each switch indicating what every switch does!!! :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 16 2008, 06:41 AM~11614418
> *HONESTLY THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT SOMTHING LIKE THAT DON'T OWN A GLASSHOUSE.
> *


WELL SAID DIRTY!!, ITS ALL ABOUT PERSONAL PREFERENCE!! YOU LIKE WHAT YOU LIKE, FUCK I LOVE EM ALL, 74,75,76 IMPALA, CAPRICE, STOCK OG OR FULL CUSTOM!! WHO CARES ITS A FUCKING GLASSHOUSE AND THEY ARE ALLK BEAUTIFUL IN THEIR OWN WAYS :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

CHOPPER 76 GOOD MEETING UP WITH YOU LAST NIGHT!! THANKS FOR THE PARTS :biggrin: WE WILL DEFINETLY BE DOING FUTURE BUSINESS!! TELL SMURF SORRY I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO MEET HIM MAYBE NEXT TIME!! THANKS AGAIN


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 16 2008, 01:51 AM~11613733
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT LIL POT BELLY BOI AINT KNOWN WUSSS UP HE'S A NEWBIE TO THE G HOUSE SHIT


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Sep 16 2008, 12:32 PM~11615412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get that shit all the time and when you tell them you got 4 they act like you aint got shit because you dont have 16, all they know is what they see in rap videos and hear in the songs. I had this fool ask me one time how many tanks I had, I said 1 and its full of gas


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 16 2008, 09:43 PM~11617382
> *indeed, any more than 4 is a waste
> I get that shit all the time and when you tell them you got 4 they act like you aint got shit because you dont have 16, all they know is what they see in rap videos and hear in the songs. I had this fool ask me one time how many tanks I had, I said 1 and its full of gas
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 16 2008, 04:46 PM~11617419
> *:roflmao:
> *


yea I had to be a smart ass on that one. just like when you're driving down the road or sitting at a light and someone( you knbow at least one person will do it) does the up and down motion with their arm to try to get you to hit a switch......I act like they're waving at me and I politely wave back :wave:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 16 2008, 12:18 PM~11616116
> *hey smurf thats the MTV generation!!!
> 
> what do you think they think when they only see 2 switches on mine!
> *


HEY U AINT THE ONLY ONE WITH 2 SWITCHES....... LOL I GOTTA ADMIT IT WAS FUNNY WHEN ONE TIME I WENT TO ELYSIAN PARK AND ALOT OF THE BLACK LOWRIDER GUYS WERE OUT THERE THAT DAY AND ONE FOO IN A BULL HORN SAID "NUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGA ONLY GOT TUUUUUUUUUU SWITCHEZ" LOL


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Sep 15 2008, 02:22 PM~11608857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T START NIKKA YOU SHOWED HOW MUCH YOU NEW ABOUT G-HOUSE WHEN I BROUGHT MINES TO THE PICNIC...SO I'D SHUT UP ALREADY


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 16 2008, 11:23 AM~11616173
> *WELL SAID DIRTY!!, ITS ALL ABOUT PERSONAL PREFERENCE!! YOU LIKE WHAT YOU LIKE, FUCK I LOVE EM ALL, 74,75,76 IMPALA, CAPRICE, STOCK OG OR FULL CUSTOM!! WHO CARES ITS A FUCKING GLASSHOUSE AND THEY ARE ALLK BEAUTIFUL IN THEIR OWN WAYS :biggrin:
> *


wazup with the skirts dogg is it a fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Who is looking for a '75 Raghouse full running project???Crate 350/350 runs great new paint,interior,top & glass.Racc removed for chrome shop but not dropped off.Don't have the time right now.I will put it in the for sale section in a week.PM trades/cash offers.$10K obo value,just needs parts painted & installed.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 15 2008, 11:50 PM~11612623
> *YEAH I KNOW, I HOPE YOU MADE IT OUT OK DOWN THERE.
> *


yeah my fam is ok we were without power and water for a while.but for a lot of people they still dont have power and water.gas is starting to be a problem.some people have to wait a hour or more in line to get gas and alot of stations are running out of gas.and there starting to say something about a curfew but my kids were crying so i had to put it on cartoons :biggrin: news over here are 24/7 so ill watch it in a bit.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 16 2008, 07:48 PM~11619575
> *Who is looking for a '75 Raghouse full running project???Crate 350/350 runs great new paint,interior,top & glass.Racc removed for chrome shop but not dropped off.Don't have the time right now.I will put it in the for sale section in a week.PM trades/cash offers.$10K obo value,just needs parts painted & installed.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

saw this one today outside of the workplace


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 16 2008, 10:33 AM~11616263
> *CHOPPER 76 GOOD MEETING UP WITH YOU LAST NIGHT!! THANKS FOR THE PARTS :biggrin:  WE WILL DEFINETLY BE DOING FUTURE BUSINESS!! TELL SMURF SORRY I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO MEET HIM MAYBE NEXT TIME!! THANKS AGAIN
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Sep 16 2008, 04:50 PM~11618945
> *wazup with the skirts dogg is it a fo sho :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR, THE DUDE SENT ME THE TRACKING # TODAY SAID 2-3 DAYS, I GOT YOU COVERED AS PROMISED HOMIE!!


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 16 2008, 07:18 PM~11620344
> *YES SIR, THE DUDE SENT ME THE TRACKING # TODAY SAID 2-3 DAYS, I GOT YOU COVERED AS PROMISED HOMIE!!
> *


fo sho homie  :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Sep 16 2008, 07:26 PM~11620447
> *fo sho homie   :biggrin:
> *


YO HANDLED MY BROTHER!! :thumbsup:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 16 2008, 07:27 PM~11620458
> *YO HANDLED MY BROTHER!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks g :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

DROPPED OFF A BOAT FOR THE UPHOLSTERY SHOP THE OTHER DAY AND THIS WAS SITTING IN THERE STORAGE YARD......


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 16 2008, 07:57 PM~11620833
> *DROPPED OFF A BOAT FOR THE UPHOLSTERY SHOP THE OTHER DAY AND THIS WAS SITTING IN THERE STORAGE YARD......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Sep 16 2008, 01:57 PM~11617523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## The Rep. (May 12, 2008)

WHAT'S UP G FAMILY? ANY OF YOU BROTHAS PARTING OUT A 76 GLASSHOUSE HAVE THIS 1 DRIVERS SIDE PLASTIC INNER FENDER PIECE? I'M LOCATED IN CALIFORNIA. HIT ME UP IF YOU GOT. MUCH APPRECIATE IT. STAY UP GLASSHOUSE FAMILY. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

hey chopper got those side emblems i pm u about?


----------



## Mr_LoLo (May 5, 2005)

can i clear something up homies. So a 76 caprice has the square head lights and the 76 impala has the circle head lights right? so whats the difference between a 75 caprice and a 76 caprice?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr_LoLo_@Sep 17 2008, 04:00 AM~11623492
> *can i clear something up homies. So a 76 caprice has the square head lights and the 76 impala has the circle head lights right? so whats the difference between a 75 caprice and a 76 caprice?
> *


75 caprice round head lights and 76 caprice square head lights they both have tail lights that wrap around 1/4 panel


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 16 2008, 06:56 PM~11620175
> *saw this one today outside of the workplace
> 
> 
> ...


clean!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 16 2008, 11:00 AM~11615589
> *daum right but i believe that the 76 caprice front clip is probably the most
> sought after for switcharoos
> *


*Right, i can do most of the moves with the first two really, don't really bother with the other two but sometimes i get a little happy and bust some corners, so they have to bet there :biggrin: *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.74, *SMURF*

Q-Vo Loco :wave:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 17 2008, 02:56 AM~11620175
> *saw this one today outside of the workplace
> 
> 
> ...


hmm that would be nice as hell, 74 ghouse without grill and headlight bezels and a phantom grill to cover the whole front... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 16 2008, 12:20 PM~11616135
> *YOU CAN'T AFFORD THE REST OF THEM :cheesy:
> AND REALLY WHAT DO YOU DO WITH 16 SWITCHES ANYWAY BESIDES GET CONFUSED?
> I WILL NEVER GO MORE THAN FOUR AND REALLY ONLY USE TWO.
> *


*Amen Homie.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Sep 17 2008, 10:46 AM~11625133
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Mr.74, SMURF
> 
> ...


*
What up Big Dog, dispensa didn't get a chance to hit you back up ayer, Kids got me going crazy :biggrin: *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 17 2008, 09:55 AM~11625210
> *
> What up Big Dog, dispensa didn't get a chance to hit you back up ayer, Kids got me going crazy :biggrin:
> *


No hay pedo, im gonna try to make it though on my way back from tijuas, i'll keep you posted dogg


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 16 2008, 12:33 PM~11616263
> *CHOPPER 76 GOOD MEETING UP WITH YOU LAST NIGHT!! THANKS FOR THE PARTS :biggrin:  WE WILL DEFINETLY BE DOING FUTURE BUSINESS!! TELL SMURF SORRY I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO MEET HIM MAYBE NEXT TIME!! THANKS AGAIN
> *


*Sorry Homie, my phone died last night, i'll hit you up later.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Sep 17 2008, 10:58 AM~11625242
> *No hay pedo, im gonna try to make it though on my way back from tijuas, i'll keep you posted dogg
> *


* :0 Simon ay me ablas, tell your Jefes to have a good and safe trip, you too  *


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

wut up glass/rag house fam


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 17 2008, 06:42 PM~11625081
> *
> Damn right Homie, i like to keep My Cars as stock looking as possible with a couple of simple touches, but that's all, i wouldn't change the clips but To each his own, Now don't get me wrong I love the look of of the Rags with the 76 Clips :cheesy: , i just hate how people that don't own these Cars try to categorize them for us :uh: or attempt to get us started as to which one is better, i don't hate on the Homie cause he has a 74 and he doesn't hate on me cause i got a 76 we're all in the same Game
> *


exactly my thinking  i really liked your post awhile back in off topic "what not
to do to a lowlow" dayum fukkers in there were talkin shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 17 2008, 10:11 AM~11625369
> * :0 Simon ay me ablas, tell your Jefes to have a good and safe trip, you too
> *


Gracias loco


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 17 2008, 09:49 AM~11625155
> *hmm that would be nice as hell, 74 ghouse without grill and headlight bezels and a phantom grill to cover the whole front... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  *or the body to fix my 74*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP HOMIES :wave:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Sep 16 2008, 07:57 PM~11620833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I got that blk one from the homie in NM and I have no tme to finish this anytime soon.Looking for a ood trade!!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 16 2008, 05:48 PM~11619575
> *Who is looking for a '75 Raghouse full running project???Crate 350/350 runs great new paint,interior,top & glass.Racc removed for chrome shop but not dropped off.Don't have the time right now.I will put it in the for sale section in a week.PM trades/cash offers.$10K obo value,just needs parts painted & installed.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man. I love that color and those seats are the shit. BAD ASS CAR!


----------



## Mr_LoLo (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 18 2008, 12:27 AM~11624052
> *75 caprice round head lights and 76 caprice square head lights they both have tail lights that wrap around 1/4 panel
> *


thanx homie appreciate it


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 17 2008, 01:40 PM~11627186
> *Better cut that out or you'll be sorry!You know what I'm talmbout too homez!
> Yea I got that blk one from the homie in NM and I have no tme to finish this anytime soon.Looking for a ood trade!!!
> *


WHAT UP BIG MARC!! :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ANYBODY ROLLIN THIS SUNDAY TO ELYSIAN PARK?

LA'S FINEST IS HAVING THEIR PICNIC


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 17 2008, 01:40 PM~11627186
> *Better cut that out or you'll be sorry!You know what I'm talmbout too homez!
> Yea I got that blk one from the homie in NM and I have no tme to finish this anytime soon.Looking for a ood trade!!!
> *


   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Has anybody used a rearend from a 90's big body lac for their rear end swap? Trying to find out if these bolt right up like the 90's caprice rear ends.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Sep 17 2008, 10:21 PM~11631449
> *Has anybody used a rearend from a 90's big body lac for their rear end swap? Trying to find out if these bolt right up like the 90's caprice rear ends.
> *


Yes it will work, might have to get brake drums from an 80s lac though cause 93-96 bigbody drums hang way over the brakes, they would be pretty close to the frame.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Sep 18 2008, 11:54 AM~11635662
> *TTT
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 18 2008, 11:57 AM~11635678
> *:nicoderm:
> *


whats up bro...i was going through my g-house pics and came across this one, its a repost but fuck it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

if all works out well with Toppdogg...it will be brought back to life by my bro


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SO WERES EVERYONE GONNA BE PARTYING AT FOR VEGAS... SO FAR IT LOOKS LIKE THE PARTY IS AT THE RIO WITH THE M....


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

heres some more pics of my ride i took off my phone when i first went to go see it :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

some pics i had in my photobucket of glasshouses :biggrin: 



























this one needs some 14s :angry: 

heres one of smurfs ride :biggrin: 












some more random ones :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Sep 18 2008, 11:21 PM~11641377
> *some pics i had in my photobucket of glasshouses :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 Damn that was bout 2 years ago :cheesy: , A lot of stuff to retouch since then :uh:  *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey fam is this a good deal for black carpet?? It says its the only licsensed carpet by GM. I just want to make sure its a good fit and quality. Thanks.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...ARL:MOTORS:1123


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 19 2008, 04:01 PM~11646244
> *Hey fam is this a good deal for black carpet?? It says its the only licsensed carpet by GM. I just want to make sure its a good fit and quality. Thanks.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...ARL:MOTORS:1123
> *


Anybody???


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

i have black carpet in my car and i aint goin with black in my colour scheme and its damn near new


----------



## SACRAMENTO (Jul 26, 2006)

anybody have a 76 caprice frontend for sale?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SACRAMENTO_@Sep 19 2008, 10:25 PM~11649575
> *anybody have a 76 caprice frontend for sale?
> *


HIT UP DRASTICLOLO HERE, HE HAS ONE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SACRAMENTO_@Sep 19 2008, 10:25 PM~11649575
> *anybody have a 76 caprice frontend for sale?
> *


got one here too....


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 18 2008, 03:16 PM~11637428
> *SO WERES EVERYONE GONNA BE PARTYING AT FOR VEGAS... SO FAR IT LOOKS LIKE THE PARTY IS AT THE RIO WITH THE M....*


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

How did you get those skirts to fit with out rubbing your tires?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP G-HOUSERS :wave: FINALLY GOT MY DASH CAP IN :biggrin: 



NOT SURE HOW TO INSTALL IT...SO IF ANYBODY COULD LEND ME A HAND THAT WOULD BE COOL.....COLD BEERS ALSO :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 20 2008, 09:17 AM~11650847
> *WHAT UP G-HOUSERS :wave: FINALLY GOT MY DASH CAP IN  :biggrin:
> NOT SURE HOW TO INSTALL IT...SO IF ANYBODY COULD LEND ME A HAND THAT WOULD BE COOL.....COLD BEERS ALSO  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


*Just slides on top of the other Homie, bring it down to the pad, we'll do it, i'll be giving the Glasshouse a good cleaning today or else i would shoot that way, sorry.  *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Sep 20 2008, 02:23 AM~11650211
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

QUOTE(SACRAMENTO @ Sep 19 2008, 10:25 PM) 
anybody have a 76 caprice frontend for sale?

INVISIBLE EMPIRE
HIT UP DRASTICLOLO HERE, HE HAS ONE 


QUOTE(SACRAMENTO @ Sep 19 2008, 10:25 PM) 
anybody have a 76 caprice frontend for sale?

harborareaPhil 
got one here too.... 


QUOTE(SACRAMENTO @ Sep 19 2008, 10:25 PM) 
anybody have a 76 caprice frontend for sale?

CHOPPER 76
I GOT ONE HERE THREE :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 20 2008, 01:28 PM~11652213
> *QUOTE(SACRAMENTO @ Sep 19 2008, 10:25 PM)
> anybody have a 76 caprice frontend for sale?
> 
> ...


WELL NOW HE KNOWS WHERE TO GO!! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 19 2008, 04:01 PM~11646244
> *Hey fam is this a good deal for black carpet?? It says its the only licsensed carpet by GM. I just want to make sure its a good fit and quality. Thanks.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...ARL:MOTORS:1123
> *


Nobody can help??


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 20 2008, 08:42 PM~11654168
> *Nobody can help??
> *


HIT UP TOP DOGG


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 20 2008, 08:48 PM~11654228
> *HIT UP TOP DOGG
> *


Negative


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*whats wrong with the classic industries carpet?* :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 20 2008, 10:01 PM~11654752
> *whats wrong with the classic industries carpet? :dunno:
> *


Dont know, im just looking for input on the best carpet. And if this carpet is any good.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*o...i...c...i havn't got that far on my 76' to buy the interior yet...was gonna buy the classic industries one..just have to drive down there...my 74' i had the upholstery guy just make it from a roll...just cut the rear corners on the floor in the back and sew the line...and sew the vinal trim where the 2 pieces go...and glued the heel pad...lasted perfect ...daily driver...i'd just buy the kit now...much easier..and contoured for the floor already..*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 20 2008, 10:24 PM~11654938
> * o...i...c...i havn't got that far on my 76' to buy the interior yet...was gonna buy the classic industries one..just have to drive down there...my 74' i had the upholstery guy just make it from a roll...just cut the rear corners on the floor in the back and sew the line...and sew the vinal trim where the 2 pieces go...and glued the heel pad...lasted perfect ...daily driver...i'd just buy the kit now...much easier..and contoured for the floor already..
> 
> *


Ok thanks bro


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is my ghouse before it went to rehab.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I need one of these but give me a break :uh: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-1975-CH...emZ160285539673


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

i wish some body can hheellpp wit that plastic quarter chrome window trim for back side


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 21 2008, 04:40 PM~11658708
> *       i wish some body can hheellpp wit that plastic quarter chrome window trim for back side
> *


Ya good luck, shits impossible to find


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 21 2008, 03:40 PM~11658708
> *       i wish some body can hheellpp wit that plastic quarter chrome window trim for back side
> *



is it plastic or aluminum?

my car is a factory baldie and i got the trim (not for sale) but im worried about taking it off for when i paint


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Sep 21 2008, 05:08 PM~11658853
> *is it plastic or aluminum?
> 
> my car is a factory baldie and i got the trim (not for sale) but im worried about taking it off for when i paint
> *


*BE FUCKING CAREFUL!*

THE TRIM IS PLASTIC AND THE CLIP IS METAL. I HAD PULLED MINE OFF AND IT CRACKED, NOT BAD OR NOTICABLE BUT THEY ARE THERE.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 21 2008, 03:50 PM~11658756
> *Ya good luck, shits impossible to find
> *


IF YOU DO FIND IT, CRAZY MONEY THEY WANT FOR EM


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup brothers....been busy all weekend update pics coming


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 21 2008, 05:56 PM~11659577
> *IF YOU DO FIND IT, CRAZY MONEY THEY WANT FOR EM
> *


[SIZE=14    ]why


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

why  


> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 22 2008, 02:50 AM~11662844
> *[SIZE=14      ]why
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 22 2008, 03:50 AM~11662844
> *why
> *


BECAUSE THERE ARE NOT HARDLY ANY LEFT....AND EVERYONE KNOWS IT.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Sep 20 2008, 10:01 PM~11654752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*
Getting it ready for take off :cheesy:  
*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

IT WAS COOL SEEING YOU OUT THERE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 22 2008, 10:44 AM~11664253
> *IT WAS COOL SEEING YOU OUT THERE
> *


*Thanks for the Hospitality Homie, was good Kicking back with you and your people  .*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DON'T TRIP LOCO ANYTIME JUST GIVE ME A HEADS UP AND I GOT YOU A SPOT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 22 2008, 10:35 AM~11664176
> *
> I'm running the Classic Industries one and it's flawless and fitted right, i noticed that on the carpet you posted you would have to cut the hole out for the dimmer switch on the floor. On the Classic Industries one it comes with a rubber grommet attached and the hole is precut.
> 
> ...


Thanks smurf thats the exact info I was looking for, thanks for the pics to


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 22 2008, 09:41 AM~11664219
> *
> Getting it ready for take off :cheesy:
> 
> ...



:nicoderm:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SO MEET UP WITH CHOPPER N SMURF ON SUNDAY IT WAS KOOL


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Sep 22 2008, 11:03 AM~11664394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 22 2008, 12:12 PM~11665509
> *SO MEET UP WITH CHOPPER N SMURF ON SUNDAY IT WAS KOOL
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 22 2008, 07:22 AM~11663677
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DON'T EVEN WANNA KNOW WHAT MINE LOOKS LIKE UNDER ALL THAT BONDO AND PRIMER :0 


LOL GOING TO FIND OUT SOON THOUGH I HOPE


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 22 2008, 02:44 PM~11666399
> *
> *


WHATS UP MENG


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 22 2008, 03:19 PM~11667532
> *WHATS UP MENG
> *


nothing much....just trying to finish my house :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 22 2008, 08:41 AM~11664219
> *
> Getting it ready for take off :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Doing #75 on the freeway, on the way to the park. (ON 13in)
































:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 22 2008, 08:41 AM~11664219
> *
> Getting it ready for take off :cheesy:
> 
> ...


LOOKS CLEAN SMURF :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@May 26 2008, 07:56 AM~10738092
> *http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r188/esbrole/S5000689.jpg[/img]]
> 
> *[img



1975 project for sale


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 22 2008, 07:40 PM~11669684
> *Doing #75 on the freeway, on the way to the park.  (ON 13in)
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Homie. 
From another Topic. Who says we can't drive with the Ass fully laid out on a Short rear end, 13x7s and coil overs :cheesy:  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 22 2008, 11:09 PM~11672785
> *Thanks Homie.
> From another Topic. Who says we can't drive with the Ass fully laid out on a Short rear end, 13x7s and coil overs :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 23 2008, 12:09 AM~11672785
> *Thanks Homie.
> From another Topic. Who says we can't drive with the Ass fully laid out on a Short rear end, 13x7s and coil overs :cheesy:
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH EXTENSION DO YOU HAVE ON YOUR UPPERS......STILL GOTTA SAY IT.... LOOKS SWEEEEEET!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Anybody remember the '75 vert fron that MACK 10 VIDEO "on them thangs" inthe 1990s.? It was an L.A. car burnt orange with all gold 13"s . Man that got me into glasshouses  

the video is on youtube vut I was just wonderin if anybody had the history or pics of it.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Sep 23 2008, 12:34 AM~11672919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Thanks Dirty, I have them extended one inch, but they are shimmed in about a little more than 3/4" so you can say i'm running a 1/4 inch extension  .*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *CHOPPER 76*


:0 :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

great cruise pix smurf ! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 23 2008, 10:56 AM~11674826
> *great cruise pix smurf !
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks Homie, Pictures where taken by Chopper, i was like what the fuck is this fool doing when i saw him hanging out the window on the freeway :biggrin: But Homie took some bad ass shots :worship:  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP FERNIE


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NADA GUEY


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 22 2008, 07:40 PM~11669684
> *Doing #75 on the freeway, on the way to the park.  (ON 13in)
> 
> 
> ...


Hey smurf, did you change the gears in your rearend or do you have an overdrive tranny, after I put my 13s on I could no even go on the freeway cause it would rev out super fast.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 23 2008, 12:57 PM~11676364
> *Hey smurf, did you change the gears in your rearend or do you have an overdrive tranny, after I put my 13s on I could no even go on the freeway cause it would rev out super fast.
> *


sounds like a trans problem... :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 23 2008, 03:17 PM~11677180
> *sounds like a trans problem... :0
> *


No it just shifts through the gears so fast on the 13s


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 23 2008, 01:40 PM~11677458
> *No it just shifts through the gears so fast on the 13s
> *


YOU GOT TO REMEMBER THAT THE REVOLUTIONS ARE FASTER ON 13'Z


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 23 2008, 03:41 PM~11677469
> *YOU GOT TO REMEMBER THAT THE REVOLUTIONS ARE FASTER ON 13'Z
> *


I know bro I had a bigbody on 13s but it was a 4 speed so it wasent so bad.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 23 2008, 02:41 PM~11677469
> *YOU GOT TO REMEMBER THAT THE REVOLUTIONS ARE FASTER ON 13'Z
> *


WAAAAAAY FASTER


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 23 2008, 01:59 PM~11677677
> *I know bro I had a bigbody on 13s but it was a 4 speed so it wasent so bad.
> *



NOT SAYING YOU DIDN'T KNOW JUST REMINDING YAH


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF THE NEW AVI :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 23 2008, 04:01 PM~11677696
> *NOT SAYING YOU DIDN'T KNOW JUST REMINDING YAH
> *


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 22 2008, 10:41 AM~11664219
> *
> Getting it ready for take off :cheesy:
> 
> ...


ORALE HOMEBOY, THE GLSHOUSE IS LOOKING CLEAN BRO!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Some oldies of GlassHouses :0



> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 23 2008, 03:40 PM~11677458
> *No it just shifts through the gears so fast on the 13s
> *


Did you get your rear end out of a 4 speed car?

That could be the problem as I am sure that a 4 speed car has a lower gear ratio compared to a 3 speed.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 23 2008, 05:17 PM~11678321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, thats why im trying to figure out what gears to do, I would like to just through a 700r4 tranny in it to.


----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 22 2008, 11:09 PM~11672785
> *Thanks Homie.
> From another Topic. Who says we can't drive with the Ass fully laid out on a Short rear end, 13x7s and coil overs :cheesy:
> 
> ...



car looking good smurf on the road you need to make that a screen saver :worship: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 22 2008, 11:09 PM~11672785
> *Thanks Homie.
> From another Topic. Who says we can't drive with the Ass fully laid out on a Short rear end, 13x7s and coil overs :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

[/quote]

chingon smurf!!!


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 23 2008, 10:01 AM~11674857
> *
> *


NICE AVATAR HOMIE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Sep 23 2008, 08:36 PM~11681289
> *NICE AVATAR HOMIE
> *


.....he just needs to contact a moderator and change that name


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ALREADY DID LOL....


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 23 2008, 10:22 PM~11682621
> *.....he just needs to contact a moderator and change that name
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 24 2008, 05:51 AM~11683856
> *ALREADY DID LOL....
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 24 2008, 09:10 AM~11685602
> *:dunno:
> *



REQUEST FOR NAME CHANGE....


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Sep 24 2008, 06:40 PM~11685876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was checkin that clip today at work, damn man fuckin beautifull.
Really have to work something out for the my glasshouse roof. :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Sep 24 2008, 10:40 AM~11685876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Stolen from the IMPERIALS thread again.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 23 2008, 03:00 PM~11677694
> *WAAAAAAY FASTER
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT! I HAD TO REPLACE MY GEARS ON MY PUMPKIN DUE TO THE GEAR RATIOL! IT CHEW THE SHIT OUT OF MY GEARS! IT WAS JUST LIKE CHOCOLATE METAL! THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DRIVE IT (FREEWAY), NOT TOW IT! :yessad:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

man a good HOUSE is hard to find


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 23 2008, 01:57 PM~11676364
> *Hey smurf, did you change the gears in your rearend or do you have an overdrive tranny, after I put my 13s on I could no even go on the freeway cause it would rev out super fast.
> *


*Looks good Homie  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> ORALE HOMEBOY, THE GLASSHOUSE IS LOOKING CLEAN BRO!



*
Gracias Loco, Le falta pero ay va  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*After chopping it up with a couple of the Local Glasshouse Fest Riders and seen how the Layitlow Picnic was a bust and only a couple of Glasshouse Riders showed up to the park the next day.

We would like to start getting together a GLASSHOUSE RIDERS & AFFILIATES Good Old Family PICNIC, we're thinking a couple of weeks after Vegas to give the Homies a chance to rest and recharge those batteries. 

Now the big question is who's down?
Any Suggestions please post them up, 
good idea, bad idea, Saturday, Sunday, pot luck type event, we all pitch in. :dunno: *


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 25 2008, 09:51 AM~11695498
> *After chopping it up with a couple of the Local Glasshouse Fest Riders and seen how the Layitlow Picnic was a bust and only a couple of Glasshouse Riders showed up to the park the next day.
> 
> We would like to start getting together a GLASSHOUSE RIDERS & AFFILIATES Good Old Family PICNIC, we're thinking a couple of weeks after Vegas to give the Homies a chance to rest and recharge those batteries.
> ...


thats what im talking about :thumbsup: 
i usually roll with the flow!!
set a date and ill be there!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*sounds like a plan smurf...*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 25 2008, 10:24 AM~11695266
> *Looks good Homie
> *


Well i will check into it, but it is a fresh rebuilt with a shift kit. Thanks Smurf


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 25 2008, 10:51 AM~11695498
> *After chopping it up with a couple of the Local Glasshouse Fest Riders and seen how the Layitlow Picnic was a bust and only a couple of Glasshouse Riders showed up to the park the next day.
> 
> We would like to start getting together a GLASSHOUSE RIDERS & AFFILIATES Good Old Family PICNIC, we're thinking a couple of weeks after Vegas to give the Homies a chance to rest and recharge those batteries.
> ...


I FEEL SO LEFT OUT :angry: .....YOU GUYS NEED TO ROLL TO VEGAS!! :biggrin: 

IT SUCKS WHEN I WENT TO L.A. I WAS CALLIN SMURF AND HAP BUT SOMETHING WAS WRONG WITH MY PHONE SIGNAL MOST OF THE L.A. #s WERE FUCKED SAYING SYSTEM BUSY


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Dirty ill see you in vegas and i will try to roll to the outing if it happens


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

YOU GOT MY # DIRTY LMK, IM HERE HOMIE READY TO ROLL THE 76 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Sep 25 2008, 11:46 AM~11696053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> *  Let's throw some dates out there and see what everybody thinks, The Homie DELEGATION76 and I where thinking around Saturday October 25 would be coo, what do you Guys think? or would you Guys rather have it on a Sunday?
> 
> Remember this is not a Show or an Open Picnic, so it's not like we'll be competing with another Show or Picnic. Also Let's try to bring as many Glasshouses as we can and represent, there will be no judging or point systems, just us having a good time next to the Vehicles we love, so Projects, show cars, street cars what ever you have is very welcomed, don't be shy. Just my 2.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 25 2008, 12:21 PM~11696382
> *Well i will check into it, but it is a fresh rebuilt with a shift kit. Thanks Smurf
> *



*Don't know what to tell you there Homie, I'm running on a Rebuilt Motor & Tranny and i went through hell getting this thing to Run right, ask Phil :biggrin: One thing after another, what bugged the shit out of me is that every single thing was/is new and it still wasn't running good :uh: But now it's getting there.  *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 25 2008, 12:51 PM~11695498
> *After chopping it up with a couple of the Local Glasshouse Fest Riders and seen how the Layitlow Picnic was a bust and only a couple of Glasshouse Riders showed up to the park the next day.
> 
> We would like to start getting together a GLASSHOUSE RIDERS & AFFILIATES Good Old Family PICNIC, we're thinking a couple of weeks after Vegas to give the Homies a chance to rest and recharge those batteries.
> ...


DAMN!!!! I live on the wrong coast :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 25 2008, 01:10 PM~11697520
> *
> Don't know what to tell you there Homie, I'm running on a Rebuilt Motor & Tranny and i went through hell getting this thing to Run right, ask Phil :biggrin: One thing after another, what bugged the shit out of me is that every single thing was/is new and it still wasn't running good :uh: But now it's getting there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 25 2008, 08:51 AM~11695498
> *  Let's throw some dates out there and see what everybody thinks, The Homie DELEGATION76 and I where thinking around Saturday October 25 would be coo, what do you Guys think? or would you Guys rather have it on a Sunday?
> 
> Remember this is not a Show or an Open Picnic, so it's not like we'll be competing with another Show or Picnic. Also Let's try to bring as many Glasshouses as we can and represent, there will be no judging or point systems, just us having a good time next to the Vehicles we love, so Projects, show cars, street cars what ever you have is very welcomed, don't be shy. Just my 2.</span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>I WORK THAT WEEKEND NIGHTS......SO IF IT WORKS FOR THE MAJORITY THEN I DON'T MIND ROLLIN FOR A BIT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> *
> Gracias Loco, Le falta pero ay va  *



dam Smurf that shit looks Gangsta


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 22 2008, 09:41 AM~11664219
> *
> Getting it ready for take off :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2008, 08:28 PM~11701847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 VERY NICE!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 25 2008, 12:06 PM~11697482
> *  Let's throw some dates out there and see what everybody thinks, The Homie DELEGATION76 and I where thinking around Saturday October 25 would be coo, what do you Guys think? or would you Guys rather have it on a Sunday?
> 
> Remember this is not a Show or an Open Picnic, so it's not like we'll be competing with another Show or Picnic. Also Let's try to bring as many Glasshouses as we can and represent, there will be no judging or point systems, just us having a good time next to the Vehicles we love, so Projects, show cars, street cars what ever you have is very welcomed, don't be shy. Just my 2.
> *



ready homie lets do this :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 25 2008, 10:51 AM~11695498
> *After chopping it up with a couple of the Local Glasshouse Fest Riders and seen how the Layitlow Picnic was a bust and only a couple of Glasshouse Riders showed up to the park the next day.
> 
> We would like to start getting together a GLASSHOUSE RIDERS & AFFILIATES Good Old Family PICNIC, we're thinking a couple of weeks after Vegas to give the Homies a chance to rest and recharge those batteries.
> ...


YOU KNOW WHAT SMURF. EVEN THOUGH MY GLASS IS STILL BEING BUILT. I HAVE TO SAY THE GLASS HOUSE PICNIC IS ONE OF THE BEST IDEAS FOR A CAR FUNCTION I HEARD IN YEARS! EVEN IF IT STARTS OFF SMALL JUST A FEW THEN IF MADE AS A TRADITIONAL ONCE A YEAR GLASSHOUSE FUNCTION LIKE THE MAJESTIC PICNIC. IT'S BOUND TO BE AN BIG ANNUAL EVENT! I'LL HELP SPREAD THE WORD! SET THE DATE! YOU GOT MY SUPPORT! :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 25 2008, 01:06 PM~11697482
> *  Let's throw some dates out there and see what everybody thinks, The Homie DELEGATION76 and I where thinking around Saturday October 25 would be coo, what do you Guys think? or would you Guys rather have it on a Sunday?
> 
> Remember this is not a Show or an Open Picnic, so it's not like we'll be competing with another Show or Picnic. Also Let's try to bring as many Glasshouses as we can and represent, there will be no judging or point systems, just us having a good time next to the Vehicles we love, so Projects, show cars, street cars what ever you have is very welcomed, don't be shy. Just my 2.
> *


you already know im down loco, i would vote for saturday, i think saturday happenings feel alot smoother and laid back, (for some)you dont have to worky about work the next day, either way im down, count me in


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2008, 08:28 PM~11701847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Walt, it was great talking to you last week, call me and we can "shoot the shit" again.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 25 2008, 10:03 PM~11702839
> *ready homie lets do this  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


dam i wana go! :cheesy: but my glasshouse isn't ready.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 25 2008, 09:13 PM~11697547
> *DAMN!!!! I live on the wrong coast  :angry:
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 25 2008, 11:18 PM~11702981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Tony that a nice pic of Groupie Luv


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 26 2008, 12:46 AM~11703886
> *Walt, it was great talking to you last week, call me and we can "shoot the shit" again.
> *


for sure Homie Pm me your #, take care.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 25 2008, 01:10 PM~11697520
> *
> Don't know what to tell you there Homie, I'm running on a Rebuilt Motor & Tranny and i went through hell getting this thing to Run right, ask Phil :biggrin: One thing after another, what bugged the shit out of me is that every single thing was/is new and it still wasn't running good :uh: But now it's getting there.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW I FEEL ABOUT IT  LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANY HELP WITH ANYTHING
> I WORK THAT WEEKEND NIGHTS......SO IF IT WORKS FOR THE MAJORITY THEN I DON'T MIND ROLLIN FOR A BIT


Thanks Homie, Got that M&M touch, you knooow![/b]


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76+Sep 25 2008, 11:03 PM~11702839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*You can still come Homie, If you're willing to do the drive :biggrin: , Shit you can probably get a couple more local Glasshouse Riders out there and set up a Car pool :biggrin: . Remember It will be a Glasshouse Fest thang, you're part of the Glasshouse Family, Car done or not same goes for the Homies that unfurtunatly(spell) had to get rid of their Glasshouses but still take the time to come inhere and chop it up with us.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Sep 25 2008, 01:00 PM~11696702
> *Hey Dirty ill see you in vegas and i will try to roll to the outing if it happens
> *


*THAT LOOKS CLEAN AND MEAN LAYED OUT!*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: *since my car is in a million pieces...i'll bring the mini-house








*


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 26 2008, 10:20 AM~11706304
> *:biggrin: since my car is in a million pieces...i'll bring the mini-house
> 
> 
> ...


*
*


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

smurf,

i like the idea you have about keeping glasshouse family only and since its just us we don't need to get there at the butt crack of dawn!

so this is what we need so we could start setting time aside

1. a date

2. a lacation

3.a time


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 26 2008, 12:30 PM~11706856
> *smurf,
> 
> i like the idea you have about keeping glasshouse family only and since its just us we don't need to get there at the butt crack of dawn!
> ...



*Yeah, i think if we just keep it Glasshouse Riders and the Families is coo, we can really get to enjoy it better IMO. 

X2, on the 1,2 and 3. 
I'm going to check out a park in Lynwood that has a real nice Secluded area to hang out and kick it with no problems, the Play ground for the kids and the picnic area is right infront of the parking spaces. Unless you Guys want to to do it at good old Elysian Park, I was just thinking of a little change, but i'm down for what ever.  *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Sep 26 2008, 05:49 AM~11704523
> *thanks Tony that a nice pic of Groupie Luv
> *


Thanks Walter.. Groupie Luv was looking good at the museum!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Sep 26 2008, 06:46 AM~11704297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least you're closer than me :angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 26 2008, 03:15 PM~11708676
> *:roflmao:
> at least you're closer than me :angry:
> *


CLOSE ONLY COUNTS IN HORSE SHOES AND HAND GRENADES....IT'S STILL TOO FAR TO JUST DRIVE OUT FOR THE WEEKEND.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 26 2008, 05:19 PM~11708717
> *CLOSE ONLY COUNTS IN HORSE SHOES AND HAND GRENADES....IT'S STILL TOO FAR TO JUST DRIVE OUT FOR THE WEEKEND.
> *


true, how's everything goin out your way? Hows D doin?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 26 2008, 03:45 PM~11708972
> *true,  how's everything goin out your way? Hows D doin?
> *


THINGS IS GOIN....TRYING TO STAY A FLOAT BUT I AM SURE WE ALL ARE WITH THIS ECONOMY....AND WITH THAT GOING ON GETTING READY FOR VEGAS.....HOPEFULLY I BRING SOME LUCK POPPA NEED A BRAND NEW BAG!

D's GOOD GOT THE NEW BIG BODY GOING AND IT LOOKS NICE.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 26 2008, 09:45 PM~11710519
> *THINGS IS GOIN....TRYING TO STAY A FLOAT BUT I AM SURE WE ALL ARE WITH THIS ECONOMY....AND WITH THAT GOING ON GETTING READY FOR VEGAS.....HOPEFULLY I BRING SOME LUCK POPPA NEED A BRAND NEW BAG!
> 
> D's GOOD GOT THE NEW BIG BODY GOING AND IT LOOKS NICE.
> *


I hear ya on the whole economy thing, shits rough everywhere. closing ll kinds of dealerships so I hope you're safe

sounds good, tell him to hit me up and send some pics


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2008, 08:28 PM~11701847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


omars ride looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 25 2008, 09:51 AM~11695498
> *After chopping it up with a couple of the Local Glasshouse Fest Riders and seen how the Layitlow Picnic was a bust and only a couple of Glasshouse Riders showed up to the park the next day.
> 
> We would like to start getting together a GLASSHOUSE RIDERS & AFFILIATES Good Old Family PICNIC, we're thinking a couple of weeks after Vegas to give the Homies a chance to rest and recharge those batteries.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 26 2008, 09:49 AM~11706014
> *You can still come Homie, If you're willing to do the drive :biggrin: , Shit you can probably get a couple more local Glasshouse Riders out there and set up a Car pool :biggrin: . Remember It will be a Glasshouse Fest thang, you're part of the Glasshouse Family, Car done or not same goes for the Homies that unfurtunatly(spell) had to get rid of their Glasshouses but still take the time to come inhere and chop it up with us. [/size]
> *


If anyone is coming from the IE, or surrounding areas, we could meet up and setup a glasshouse caravan and roll deep out there...it would be tuff to see a fleet of glasshouses mobbing down the freeway :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ttt...for my drunk fest homies


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Alright Glasshouse brothers,

I had an accident in the 1974 Impala and I desperatley need some parts ASAP. I'll post pics later.

Passenger side front fender
Passenger side front headlight bezel
Passenger side front turn signal

If anyone has any leads please, please, please let me know.

Gracias


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Sep 27 2008, 10:17 AM~11713461
> *Alright Glasshouse brothers,
> 
> I had an accident in the 1974 Impala and I desperatley need some parts ASAP.  I'll post pics later.
> ...


sux to hear homie, hope everyone came out ok....cars can be fixed


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 26 2008, 08:25 PM~11710805
> *omars ride looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks BIG CHANO


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SO WHAT UP FEST HOMIES :wave:


----------



## duck (Apr 24, 2004)

for anybody interested I have a posi caprice/impalla rear from 94 caprice with police package. $300, in so cal (909)562-0515 donald


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

who was the dude again that put the T-tops on his glass.... for some reason im thinkin MR.74

whats the progress on that.. ive not really been around in some time.
seems ive missed a fair bit.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 27 2008, 09:00 PM~11717456
> *who was the dude again that put the T-tops on his glass.... for some reason im thinkin MR.74
> 
> whats the progress on that.. ive not really been around in some time.
> ...


Thats me bro :biggrin: , havent got around to do much, was gonna pull the motor out, im probably gonna wait till after the Glasshouse picnic


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 26 2008, 12:53 PM~11707053
> *
> Yeah, i think if we just keep it Glasshouse Riders and the Families is coo, we can really get to enjoy it better IMO.
> 
> ...


PROBABLY BEST COMIN FROM U SMURF ON THERE WHEN, WHERE, AND TIME! :biggrin: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :worship: uffin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

motivation for a homie and his project... get goin


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 28 2008, 08:30 PM~11720441
> *motivation for a homie and his project... get goin
> 
> 
> ...


thanks,

this is going to be another atempt...damn!
day after tommorow tom and my bro are going to check on this 77 chevy rearend!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Sep 28 2008, 01:23 AM~11718345
> *Thats me bro :biggrin: , havent got around to do much, was gonna pull the motor out, im probably gonna wait till after the Glasshouse picnic
> *


ic ic...
well from the last pics i remember it was lookin pretty sweet with that top on it..


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duck_@Sep 27 2008, 09:27 PM~11717262
> *for anybody interested I have a posi caprice/impalla rear from 94 caprice with police package. $300, in so cal (909)562-0515 donald
> *


PM SENT


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

FOR SALE HOMIES, RUNS GOOD, HAS TAGS, NEEDS PAINT & INTERIOR, SHOOT ME SOME OFFERS, CAR IS IN ARIZONA :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

show some pics of the motor and inside the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 28 2008, 11:13 PM~11725228
> *show some pics of the motor and inside the trunk :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: MORE PICS TODAY


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Sep 26 2008, 09:36 PM~11711328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Homie, trying to work out the details, it's a little hard cause i don't have a lot of free time, but we'll get it done. 

So does everybody agree on Saturday or Sunday for the Picnic? It will be sometime after The Vegas Super Show so plenty of time to request a day off :biggrin:  *


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

mine... it's a roach but, it's a ghouse


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

hey guys, fixin to be in LA the week before vegas any glasshouse heavy / good car shows to look into before heading down? :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Sep 29 2008, 02:35 PM~11729063
> *mine... it's a roach but, it's a ghouse
> 
> 
> ...



looks like some clean quarter window trim :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 29 2008, 08:07 PM~11731674
> *looks like some clean quarter window trim  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I was thinking the same thing :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 29 2008, 09:39 AM~11727252
> *
> :0  :0
> Thanks Homie, trying to work out the details, it's a little hard cause i don't have a lot of free time, but we'll get it done.
> ...


me personally i like a saturday im 4 hours from LA 
i do have family in berdo so i can leave here friday stay the night in berdo
and then go to LA on saturday and then come home on sunday
but majority rules whatever everyone decides to do is fine if its a sunday ill ask for that monday off :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 29 2008, 08:41 PM~11734061
> *me personally i like a saturday im 4 hours from LA
> i do have family in berdo so i can leave here friday stay the night in berdo
> and then go to LA on saturday and then come home on sunday
> ...


if this homie is going to come out from 4 hrs away!! i ain't going to complain about what day it is!

who else is coming from a far away


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Anybody looking for some og hubcaps??


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 29 2008, 08:36 PM~11734808
> *if this homie is going to come out from 4 hrs away!! i ain't going to complain about what day it is!
> 
> who else is coming from a far away
> *


I AGREE WITH YOU 100%


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 29 2008, 09:37 PM~11734817
> *Anybody looking for some og hubcaps??
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 29 2008, 09:41 PM~11734061
> *me personally i like a saturday im 4 hours from LA
> i do have family in berdo so i can leave here friday stay the night in berdo
> and then go to LA on saturday and then come home on sunday
> ...


*X mothafucken 2 :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Four Votes are enough for me, so the Picnic will be on a Saturday.

Now let's move on to the date, Here are some, please feel free to post up any Dates that you like better, we're all in this together so everyones opinion counts.

October 25

November 1

or November 8*


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

WHAT UP G-HOUSERS! QUE ONDA SMURF! YOUR G-HOUSE IS LOOKIN GANGSTER AS FUCK, COCKED ON THREE TOO, SHIT! I AINT BEEN ON HERE IN A MINUTE, BUT HERES SOME PICS I TOOK TODAY FOR THE 1ST TIME SINCE LAST WINTER. HOPE YALL LIKEM.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Sep 30 2008, 04:52 PM~11740867
> *WHAT UP G-HOUSERS! QUE ONDA SMURF! YOUR G-HOUSE IS LOOKIN GANGSTER AS FUCK, COCKED THREE TOO, SHIT! I AINT BEEN ON HERE IN A MINUTE, BUT HERES SOME PICS I TOOK TODAY FOR THE 1ST TIME SINCE LAST WINTER. HOPE YALL LIKEM.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: looks GREAT homie


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 28 2008, 10:31 PM~11720732
> *thanks,
> 
> this is going to be another atempt...damn!
> ...


  

Picked up that rearend for Mikey today and took it apart right away. 

You'll be rollin' skirts and 13x7 Mikey


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Sep 30 2008, 12:52 PM~11740867
> *WHAT UP G-HOUSERS! QUE ONDA SMURF! YOUR G-HOUSE IS LOOKIN GANGSTER AS FUCK, COCKED THREE TOO, SHIT! I AINT BEEN ON HERE IN A MINUTE, BUT HERES SOME PICS I TOOK TODAY FOR THE 1ST TIME SINCE LAST WINTER. HOPE YALL LIKEM.</span>
> 
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>MANY AN INSPIRATION FOR US THAT ROLLIN PRIMERED HOUSES :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I GOTOF WORK TODAY AND I RECIEVED THE SKIRTZ THAT INVISIBLE EMPIRE HOOKED ME UP WITH FOR FREE THATZ SOME COO SHIT THANKZ ALOTTTT G HERZ THE PICS U WANTED :biggrin:  























































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 30 2008, 02:02 PM~11740966
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: looks GREAT homie
> *


X2 LOOKS GREAT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Sep 30 2008, 03:45 PM~11741877
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I GOTOF WORK TODAY AND I RECIEVED THE SKIRTZ THAT INVISIBLE EMPIRE HOOKED ME UP WITH FOR FREE THATZ SOME COO SHIT THANKZ ALOTTTT G HERZ THE PICS U WANTED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS WAAAAAAY BETTER, JUST TRYING TO HELP OUT ONE OF THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY, ENJOY THEM BRO, CAR LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 30 2008, 04:11 PM~11742128
> *LOOKS WAAAAAAY BETTER, JUST TRYING TO HELP OUT ONE OF THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY, ENJOY THEM BRO, CAR LOOKS GOOD!!
> *


THANKZZZ ALOT DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Sep 30 2008, 02:52 PM~11740867
> *WHAT UP G-HOUSERS! QUE ONDA SMURF! YOUR G-HOUSE IS LOOKIN GANGSTER AS FUCK, COCKED THREE TOO, SHIT! I AINT BEEN ON HERE IN A MINUTE, BUT HERES SOME PICS I TOOK TODAY FOR THE 1ST TIME SINCE LAST WINTER. HOPE YALL LIKEM.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good bro, were you get the grille and how did it fit looks nice.


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Sep 29 2008, 01:35 PM~11729063
> *mine... it's a roach but, it's a ghouse
> 
> 
> ...



Shit man, roach.. ? that thing looks sick.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

goddam that green 76' is tight as fuck.....zeniths look tight


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 30 2008, 11:29 PM~11746285
> *goddam that green 76' is tight as fuck.....zeniths look tight
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Sep 30 2008, 02:52 PM~11740867
> *WHAT UP G-HOUSERS! QUE ONDA SMURF! YOUR G-HOUSE IS LOOKIN GANGSTER AS FUCK, COCKED THREE TOO, SHIT! I AINT BEEN ON HERE IN A MINUTE, BUT HERES SOME PICS I TOOK TODAY FOR THE 1ST TIME SINCE LAST WINTER. HOPE YALL LIKEM.
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE SHOES LOOK FAMILAR


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 30 2008, 10:42 PM~11741306
> *
> 
> Picked up that rearend for Mikey today and took it apart right away.
> ...


Thanks man!!! thats how we do. Finally found the correct one, thanks for pickin it up with my bro!

:biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Sep 30 2008, 11:45 PM~11741877
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I GOTOF WORK TODAY AND I RECIEVED THE SKIRTZ THAT INVISIBLE EMPIRE HOOKED ME UP WITH FOR FREE THATZ SOME COO SHIT THANKZ ALOTTTT G HERZ THE PICS U WANTED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!
Nothing like skirts, love em!
Nothing but good people in the glasshouse community...


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Sep 30 2008, 09:52 PM~11740867
> *WHAT UP G-HOUSERS! QUE ONDA SMURF! YOUR G-HOUSE IS LOOKIN GANGSTER AS FUCK, COCKED ON THREE TOO, SHIT! I AINT BEEN ON HERE IN A MINUTE, BUT HERES SOME PICS I TOOK TODAY FOR THE 1ST TIME SINCE LAST WINTER. HOPE YALL LIKEM.
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: That is beautifull!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 30 2008, 08:05 AM~11737896
> *X mothafucken 2  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Sep 30 2008, 09:09 AM~11737939
> *Four Votes are enough for me, so the Picnic will be on a Saturday.
> 
> Now let's move on to the date, Here are some, please feel free to post up any Dates that you like better, we're all in this together so everyones opinion counts.
> ...


1 vote for october 25


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Sep 30 2008, 02:52 PM~11740867
> *
> Looking good Homie :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 1 2008, 09:06 AM~11748357
> *1 vote for october 25
> *


*
 This one makes three for the 25th :biggrin:  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 1 2008, 08:13 AM~11748827
> *
> This one makes three for the 25th :biggrin:   </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>THE 25th IS COOL FOR ME I WORK NIGHTS BUT CAN STILL KICK IT FOR A BIT

PLUS I THINK THEIR TRYING TO SETUP THE LAYITLOW PICNIC AGAIN ON THE 2ND OF NOVEMBER


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

this was my glasshouse in2007








know in 2008


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Oct 1 2008, 02:35 PM~11751824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn biglou75,

I can't wait to get my vert finished.


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

whats up droptop4 you knoww.......


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

QUOTE(MESSYK1N @ Sep 30 2008, 02:52 PM) *
whats up dogg... just wondering where you get your grill .........


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I hope non of the glasshouse homies were bidding on these but I had to have them, Finally.  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...rksid=p3907.m32


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Sep 30 2008, 01:52 PM~11740867
> *WHAT UP G-HOUSERS! QUE ONDA SMURF! YOUR G-HOUSE IS LOOKIN GANGSTER AS FUCK, COCKED ON THREE TOO, SHIT! I AINT BEEN ON HERE IN A MINUTE, BUT HERES SOME PICS I TOOK TODAY FOR THE 1ST TIME SINCE LAST WINTER. HOPE YALL LIKEM.
> 
> 
> ...


RIVOLVING SLIDE SHOW AS MY SCREEN SAVER


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Sep 30 2008, 04:45 PM~11741877
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I GOTOF WORK TODAY AND I RECIEVED THE SKIRTZ THAT INVISIBLE EMPIRE HOOKED ME UP WITH FOR FREE THATZ SOME COO SHIT THANKZ ALOTTTT G HERZ THE PICS U WANTED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKN TITE DOG! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 1 2008, 08:27 PM~11754757
> *I hope non of the glasshouse homies were bidding on these but I had to have them, Finally.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...rksid=p3907.m32
> *


DAM HOMIE.! U MUSTVE NEEDED THEM BAD! :uh: :scrutinize:  hno: :wow: :420: :nicoderm:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

UPDATE............

FRESH TRU CLASSICS ON 5.20'S


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 1 2008, 10:09 PM~11756526
> *UPDATE............
> 
> FRESH TRU CLASSICS ON 5.20'S
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 1 2008, 10:37 PM~11756261
> *DAM HOMIE.! U MUSTVE NEEDED THEM BAD! :uh:  :scrutinize:    hno:  :wow:  :420:  :nicoderm:
> *


Yep, I was willing to pay up to 360 for them if I had to. I feel like I got a good deal.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 2 2008, 06:09 AM~11756526
> *UPDATE............
> 
> FRESH TRU CLASSICS ON 5.20'S
> ...



:worship:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

GOT THIS FROM THE RANDOM PIC TOPIC


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213+Oct 1 2008, 09:09 PM~11756526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE YOU DO WHAT YOU NEED TO DO DON'T NEED TO EXPLAIN YOURSELF TO THE NEXT MAN


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Oct 2 2008, 07:08 AM~11758032
> *LOOKING GOOD FAMILY
> HEY HOMIE YOU DO WHAT YOU NEED TO DO DON'T NEED TO EPLAIN YOURSELF TO THE NEXT MAN
> *


X2


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 2 2008, 08:56 AM~11758713
> *X2
> *


x3


done the same thing....would of bought those too....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 2 2008, 10:27 AM~11758966
> *x3
> done the same thing....would of bought those too....
> *


* :yes: They where able to save mine when i got them redone :cheesy: or else i would have paid what ever it took for them, can't have a Glasshouse with out the Wheel well mouldings :biggrin: Too bad some one put a dent on them trying to squeeze through the side of my Car :uh: It's all good i think they're still fixable.  *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

MY EBONICS ASSS

EPLAIN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 2 2008, 08:31 AM~11759007
> * :yes: They where able to save mine when i got them redone :cheesy: or else i would have paid what ever it took for them, can't have a Glasshouse with out the Wheel well mouldings :biggrin: Too bad some one put a dent on them trying to squeeze through the side of my Car :uh: It's all good i think they're still fixable.  </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>MINES ARE REAL BAD OLD OWNER DIDN'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE CARE OF SHIT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 2 2008, 09:27 AM~11758966
> *x3
> done the same thing....would of bought those too....
> *


X4!! MINE ARE GOOD BUT I WOULD HAVE PAID WHATEVER THE PRICE FOR A OG NOS SET, GOOD SCORE BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 2 2008, 11:23 AM~11759992
> *X4!! MINE ARE GOOD BUT I WOULD HAVE PAID WHATEVER THE PRICE FOR A OG NOS SET, GOOD SCORE BRO :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Oct 2 2008, 09:19 AM~11759424
> *MY EBONICS ASSS
> 
> EPLAIN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



FUCK!!!!! I JUST DID IT AGAIN :uh: :twak: :twak:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Oct 1 2008, 03:35 PM~11751824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whos making the custom color tops? I NEED 1 BAD!


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

My Raghouse factory no AC


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Oct 2 2008, 04:47 PM~11762364
> *My Raghouse factory no AC
> 
> 
> ...


*Welcome to the Club :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Oct 2 2008, 11:21 AM~11759443
> *MINES ARE REAL BAD OLD OWNER DIDN'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE CARE OF SHIT
> *


*Mine where real bad at first too Homie, didn't think they could salvage them , but them dudes did miracles and my stuff came out looking better than new :cheesy: , too bad The Glass don't fit in the garage and has to stay outside  that's why someone they got dented again :angry: . Fuck it.  *


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 2 2008, 05:23 PM~11762673
> *Welcome to the Club :cheesy:
> 
> *


I have the part.....Need the car 

Can I still join :0










EDIT: The ones posted have been called for but will get more to have.


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Does anyone know if the doors and trunk is the same from a 71 conv and a 75 conv?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Oct 2 2008, 09:17 PM~11764685
> *Does anyone know if the doors and trunk is the same from a 71 conv and a 75 conv?
> *


Not a 100% sure but if I had to put ten bucks on it I would say no as the body style is very different.


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 2 2008, 07:19 PM~11764699
> *Not a 100% sure but if I had to put ten bucks on it I would say no as the body style is very different.
> *


Even the doors because my brother back in the 90s put a 76 clip on a 71 and it fit good.


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

GHouse brothers. I need some serious help. Does anyone have a passenger side vertical turn signal for a 74 Impala? I also need a pass. side head light bezel and possibly a passenger side front fender. please...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Oct 1 2008, 01:35 PM~11751824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Lou....ill see you on Saturday homie


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Oct 2 2008, 09:33 PM~11764836
> *GHouse brothers.  I need some serious help.  Does anyone have a passenger side vertical turn signal for a 74 Impala?  I also need a pass. side head light bezel and possibly a passenger side front fender.  please...
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks bro


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 2 2008, 07:49 PM~11763768
> *I have the part.....Need the car
> 
> Can I still join :0
> ...


CAN U ADD ME TO THE LIST HOMIE??


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76+Oct 2 2008, 09:28 PM~11764786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problemo it will take a lil time but I will get more.


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 3 2008, 04:32 PM~11772752
> *Well looks like you might have half your answer.I am no expert but to me I would think it would not be the same as the 71 looks a shit load different to me.
> 
> We need someone with more knowledge to get in on this.
> ...


The doors from a 71 looks like the doors from a 71-76 even the windshields for convertibles as well as the body line on the mid to upper quarter panels. It's because I have a 75 conv and there is a 71 conv that has the doors i need....Can anyone put your thinking caps on and agree that the doors are the same so i can buy them for my project....


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

All body parts from front clip to the front doors are inter-changeable on 71-76 caprice/impalas. This includes front and door glass. Basically front half of cars.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Secret Garden, specspec, BIGPHACE

:wave: READY FOR VEGAS HOMIE?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Oct 2 2008, 08:33 PM~11764836
> *GHouse brothers.  I need some serious help.  Does anyone have a passenger side vertical turn signal for a 74 Impala?  I also need a pass. side head light bezel and possibly a passenger side front fender.  please...
> 
> 
> ...


I think HarborAreaPhil might got that.He will be in here soon.Please hold...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 3 2008, 08:11 PM~11774053
> *I think HarborAreaPhil might got that.He will be in here soon.Please hold...
> *


WHAT UP BIG MARCUS :wave:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ke miras_@Oct 3 2008, 05:49 PM~11773327
> *All body parts from front clip to the front doors are inter-changeable on  71-76 caprice/impalas. This includes front and door glass. Basically front half of cars.
> *


Cool that's what I thought........


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Oct 2 2008, 07:06 AM~11758024
> *GOT THIS FROM THE RANDOM PIC TOPIC
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Cruzin round Vegas


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

IMPERIALS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from todays shoot with Lou's rag


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 1 2008, 10:09 PM~11756526
> *UPDATE............
> 
> FRESH TRU CLASSICS ON 5.20'S
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Oct 1 2008, 02:35 PM~11751824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad mutha tapper


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 6 2008, 03:34 PM~11793892
> *VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THURSDAY AM!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 6 2008, 06:06 PM~11795978
> *THURSDAY AM!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 6 2008, 07:16 PM~11796812
> *:biggrin:
> *


man your lucky its in your back yard!!

want to see some pictures of the merc!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

ferns213
VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ready or not here we come :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 30 2008, 10:42 PM~11741306
> *
> 
> Picked up that rearend for Mikey today and took it apart right away.
> ...



:0 :cheesy: nice mikey


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 6 2008, 09:03 PM~11797393
> *man your lucky its in your back yard!!
> 
> want to see some pictures of the merc!
> *


*
:0 :0 Calmado, when are you leaving? *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*On another Note:

What does everybody think about a TAQUERO for food for the GLASSHOUSE RIDERS Picnic? 
Like that we don't have to worry about who's cooking or who's bringing what. All we would have to do is pitch in for the Taquero and someone to bring the plates/napkins and drinks. 
Post your feedback Homies thanks.

Also can you post up if you're planning to show up, please no B.S.

It's going to be on Saturday October 25th. Thanks.*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 7 2008, 09:20 AM~11801151
> *On another Note:
> 
> What does everybody think about a TAQUERO for food for the GLASSHOUSE RIDERS Picnic?
> ...


that sounds good dogg, we've have taqueros at family party and it seems like things go down alot smoother, find out cuanto, im down to pitch in


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 7 2008, 11:19 AM~11801676
> *that sounds good dogg, we've have taqueros at family party and it seems like things go down alot smoother, find out cuanto, im down to pitch in
> *


*
What's up Big Dog, 
Yeah us too Homie and it always worked out great. Eat some Bomb tacos and just enjoy the whole day  .  I'll need to get a list of who's really coming so i can add it up shouldn't be much, all depending on who's down to show up.  *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 6 2008, 08:03 PM~11797393
> *man your lucky its in your back yard!!
> 
> want to see some pictures of the merc!
> *


THATS TRUE!! GET ME AND EMAIL ADDY FOR THE PICS


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Like i said anyone got a 76 with silver leafing? i need ideas for this...


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

can anyone tell me what cars share the same frame as the glasshouses


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 3 2008, 06:32 PM~11772752
> *
> No problemo it will take a lil time but I will get more.
> *


thanks homie, let me know


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 7 2008, 04:31 PM~11804437
> *can anyone tell me what cars share the same frame as the glasshouses
> *


All Glasshouse's except the wagon and I would think extra mounts for rags.

The only thing that I know that can change is the bumper mounts.

Could be wrong but from my travels this is what I have learned.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 7 2008, 06:31 PM~11804913
> *All Glasshouse's except the wagon and I would think extra mounts for rags.
> 
> The only thing that I know that can change is the bumper mounts.
> ...


is there any buicks pontiacs olds or caddys that share the same frame?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 7 2008, 06:16 PM~11805286
> *is there any buicks pontiacs olds or caddys that share the same frame?
> *


Sorry I do not know.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 7 2008, 02:27 PM~11804406
> *Like i said anyone got a 76 with silver leafing? i need ideas for this...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK UP SILVERDOLLAR ON HERE HE'S FROM GOODTIMES I THINK HIS G-HOUSE HAS SILVER LEAFING


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 7 2008, 09:20 AM~11801151
> *On another Note:
> 
> What does everybody think about a TAQUERO for food for the GLASSHOUSE RIDERS Picnic?
> ...


dont know if ill be able to make it after all 
my motors trippin in my g-house cant keep it running and get it out of the garage let alone on a trailer to take it there but hopefully if every thing goes good this event will be an annual thing and ill be at the next one :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 7 2008, 10:38 PM~11808742
> *dont know if ill be able to make it after all
> my motors trippin in my g-house cant keep it running and get it out of the garage let alone on a trailer to take it there but hopefully if every thing goes good this event will be an annual thing and ill be at the next one  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


It could be a number of things. 1: Check your timing, should be 8 degrees before top dead center, but make sure you disconnect the hose to your distributor to your carbuator and plug up the hose you disconnected and the one on the carbuator, now your ready to time the car.

2: Check to see if you have a vacuum leak or missing some vacuum hose(s). 

3: It could be your fuel and air mixure on your carbuator. When facing the engine you will see two screws on your carbuator, start you car and the screw on your left side turn it to close until your engine almost stalls then turn it back till the engine is running smooth, then repeat the same steps on the right side screw. I hope this helps you out.

Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton 74 Ghouse.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 7 2008, 11:38 PM~11808742
> *dont know if ill be able to make it after all
> my motors trippin in my g-house cant keep it running and get it out of the garage let alone on a trailer to take it there but hopefully if every thing goes good this event will be an annual thing and ill be at the next one  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*Sorry to hear that Homie, you're still very welcomed to come even if you don't bring your Ride, you don't need your car to meet some of the GLASSHOUSE FEST Homies and enjoy a saturday out with the Family  . 

This goes out for the Rest of the fellas.
Bringing your GLASSHOUSE IS NOT MANDATORY, if you can bring it cool, if not don't worry about it, this is just a chance to meet some of the fellow GLASSHOUSE OWNERS who love and appreciate this forgotten class. Again this is not a Show or a GENERAL picnic, it's just for us, so if you would like to bring your project or Show Car, they are all welcomed the same, there will be no Judging at the picnic.  
*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *Mr.74*

:wave: :biggrin: 



> *Confirmed Attendees For The GLASSHOUSE FEST Picnic, As of Today:
> 
> CHOPPER76
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave: TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE BROTHERS


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 8 2008, 10:08 AM~11811663
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Mr.74
> 
> ...


 :wave: me too!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

AM DOWN....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Oct 8 2008, 02:08 PM~11813484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Confirmed Attendees For The GLASSHOUSE FEST Picnic, As of Today:
> 
> CHOPPER76
> 
> ...


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 8 2008, 01:18 PM~11813579
> *
> *


COUNT ME IN TOO! :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

any pics of lowlow glasshouse donks in hurr?? :happysad:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 8 2008, 09:44 PM~11816619
> *any pics of lowlow glasshouse donks in hurr?? :happysad:
> *


isn't that a contradiction?????

BTW you're gonna be told to GTFO for that crap.....be forewarned


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 8 2008, 07:44 PM~11816619
> *any pics of lowlow glasshouse donks in hurr?? :happysad:
> *


STFU AND GTFO

LAC LIFE TOLD YOUR ASS...


----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

you can count me in. i didnt see any parks listed her are some i found on google i tryed to find some parks that is closes to every one so know one has to drive that far.

EL DORADO PARK
PARAMOUNT PARK
LYNWOOD PARK
EARVIN MAGIC PARK
JOHNSON PARK
HOUGHTON PARK
SIMMS PARK
CARUTHERS PARK
RESERVOIR HILL PARK
HOLIFIELD PARK


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 8 2008, 12:18 PM~11813579
> *
> *




I'm ready Smurf like I told I'll flatbed the Bitch :biggrin: but it's going to the Shop tom. so she'll be READY to roll


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT+Oct 8 2008, 07:39 PM~11816577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Confirmed Attendees For The GLASSHOUSE FEST Picnic, As of Today:
> 
> CHOPPER76
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte_@Oct 8 2008, 08:34 PM~11817170
> *you can count me in. i didnt see any parks listed her are some i found on google i tryed to find some parks that is closes to every one so know one has to drive that far.
> 
> EL DORADO PARK
> ...


*I like Lynwood Park, not only because it's down the street from my House, but because it has a nice secluded area for all the cars to park and the picnic area, kids playground is right infront of the Car spots. *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 8 2008, 09:20 AM~11811270
> *It could be a number of things. 1: Check your timing, should be 8 degrees before top dead center, but make sure you disconnect the hose to your distributor to your carbuator and plug up the hose you disconnected and the one on the carbuator, now your ready to time the car.
> 
> 2: Check to see if you have a vacuum leak or missing some vacuum hose(s).
> ...


im thinking these 2 thins might be wrong 
when i do get it to turn on at idle i can push the gas and it sounds like a sucking noise of air comeing from the carb 
also can move the distributor around with my hand 
the times when i do get it running i can only coast in drive becouse if i push the gas
it turns off i have to gradualy give it gas so i can get going but if i give it to much gas then it turns off


























sorry for the dusty pics just been sittin in the garage with the hood open

everyrhings new out of the box
accel billet distributor
edelbrock 650 carb
edelbrock airgap intake
edelbrock double roller timeing chain
msd wires
accel high spark plugs
holly high flow fuel pump

a few mor nick nacks but nothing thats relivant


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TO THE ONES TRAVLING TO VEGAS HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND I HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE........AND TO RYAN I GOT THE ADAPTER PACKED IN MY BAG


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damnit wish i was able to go to vegas this year, 2 years in a row i'm missing out


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 8 2008, 10:43 PM~11819084
> *im thinking these 2 thins might be wrong
> when i do get it to turn on at idle i can push the gas and it sounds like a sucking noise of air comeing from the carb
> also can move the distributor around with my hand
> ...


Well it sounds like you need to re-time your engine. If the distributor moves by hand, then it is moving out of timing, after you get the timing right make sure that you tighten the distributor bolt down where you can not move it at all.

The sucking sound might becoming from a couple of places:

1: Is at the base of the carb there is a gasket, the gasket will need to be replaced. 

2: If your intake might be sucking in air; if that is the case then take out one bolt at a time there should be eight I believe. When taking them out make sure to do it in a X pattern from the center 4 bolts first, then the 4 outer corner ones. When re-installing the bolts use permatecs 3 is better, but if you can not get that, then get permatecs 2. Tighten down the bolts on the intake to 40 ft lbs.. To see where the sucking is coming from, get dish soap and water in a spray bottle or carburator cleaner and spray a little bit around the base of the carb first and then the base of the intake manifold. If there is a leak any where then the engine will stall or rev fast in any case this is how to check and fix.

3: It sounds like you need a new carb or rebuilt one from an auto store.

Good luck from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 9 2008, 01:18 AM~11819722
> *TO THE ONES TRAVLING TO VEGAS HAVE A SAFE TRIP AND I HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE........AND TO RYAN I GOT THE ADAPTER PACKED IN MY BAG
> *


LOL, ILL SEE YOU HERE MIKE


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SO ARE WE ALL GONNA MEET AT THE M'S PARTY AT THE RIO????


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 9 2008, 09:38 PM~11823625
> *SO ARE WE ALL GONNA MEET AT THE M'S PARTY AT THE RIO????
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: bring your camera!!! and make some footage for all those g-house people who cant make it.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAY :biggrin:


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

before



















AFTER




















getting the windows put in this weekend


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TO EVERYONE HEADING UP TO VEGAS FOR THE SHOW, BE CAREFUL TRAVELING THE WIND IS UNREAL!!! THEY SAY ITS GOING TO HAVE GUSTS TO 60 MPH THROUGH THE NIGHT TONIGHT, JUST WANTED TO GIVE EVERYONE A HEADS UP AS THEY SAY ITS SUPPOSED TO BE VERY WINDY AND COLD THE NEXT FEW DAYS, BE SAFE!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 9 2008, 09:05 PM~11827597
> *TO EVERYONE HEADING UP TO VEGAS FOR THE SHOW, BE CAREFUL TRAVELING THE WIND IS UNREAL!!! THEY SAY ITS GOING TO HAVE GUSTS TO 60 MPH THROUGH THE NIGHT TONIGHT, JUST WANTED TO GIVE EVERYONE A HEADS UP AS THEY SAY ITS SUPPOSED TO BE VERY WINDY AND COLD THE NEXT FEW DAYS, BE SAFE!!
> *


x2 

be safe out there homies and make sure and have acouple for your homies that didnt make it


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

What up glasshouse fam quick guestion going to install
a nardi on the house do i need a adaptor if so can u guys
give me some info. peace


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

AM OFF TO VEGAS TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 10 2008, 05:31 PM~11832844
> *AM OFF TO VEGAS TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


have fun homie


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

My House Under tha Bridge...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Oct 10 2008, 06:13 PM~11834309
> *My House Under tha Bridge...
> 
> 
> ...


VERY, VERY, NICE!!!!


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

I got 2 pair of skirts for sell! Make me an offer! :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Oct 10 2008, 05:13 PM~11834309
> *My House Under tha Bridge...
> 
> 
> ...



Looks nice Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 10 2008, 05:04 PM~11833916
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WELL WORTH THE $$$$$$ BROTHER, VERY NICE


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Roll in in a few hours!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Oct 10 2008, 09:13 PM~11834309
> *My House Under tha Bridge...
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

Bump :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Oct 12 2008, 12:07 PM~11843398
> *Bump  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 12 2008, 04:33 PM~11843715
> *
> *


x76


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 12 2008, 01:51 PM~11843797
> *x76
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey any glasshouse homies have a drivers upper door hinge, the little pin that the stopper rides on is about to break off.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

you can get them door pins anywhere...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*TTT
Just wanted to wish all the Glasshouse Fest Riders and all the other Homies that made it to Vegas, a safe trip back Home.  and don't forget the pictures for us that couldn't make it.  *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 13 2008, 05:14 AM~11847596
> *you can get them door pins anywhere...
> *


Its not the actual door pin, it the little pin that sticks down and holds the door open, its hard to explain but trust me I need a complete hinge


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*P.S
We are trying to find a location that is close to everyone or some what in the middle (equal distance for everyone) for all of those that are driving their Glasshouses to the Picnic, but it seems that the only one will be Elysian Park specially for the Homie Stray52 that's coming all the way from the Valle, any other suggestions Please post them up.*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 13 2008, 10:49 AM~11848958
> *P.S
> We are trying to find a location that is close to everyone or some what in the middle (equal distance for everyone) for all of those that are driving their Glasshouses to the Picnic, but it seems that the only one will be Elysian Park, specially for the Homie Stray52 that's coming from the Valle, any other suggestions Please post them up.
> *


How about Oregon lol


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 13 2008, 11:09 AM~11849124
> *How about Oregon lol
> *



*Road Trip :biggrin:  *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 13 2008, 11:12 AM~11849136
> *
> Road Trip :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 13 2008, 08:49 AM~11848958
> *P.S
> We are trying to find a location that is close to everyone or some what in the middle (equal distance for everyone) for all of those that are driving their Glasshouses to the Picnic, but it seems that the only one will be Elysian Park, specially for the Homie Stray52 that's coming from the Valle, any other suggestions Please post them up.
> *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

you guys have fun and take lots of pics


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Oct 13 2008, 05:00 PM~11851550
> *
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 13 2008, 09:49 AM~11848958
> *P.S
> We are trying to find a location that is close to everyone or some what in the middle (equal distance for everyone) for all of those that are driving their Glasshouses to the Picnic, but it seems that the only one will be Elysian Park specially for the Homie Stray52 that's coming all the way from the Valle, any other suggestions Please post them up.
> *


ELYSIAN PARK SOUNDS GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

anyone got that pic of the cream yellow vert with a 76 clip?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

LAS VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Oct 12 2008, 12:07 PM~11843398
> *Bump  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT with updates on my interiour.....

dunno yet what to roll...



















:biggrin:


where are the pix from vegas? cant wait to see some more rides!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN I GOT TO TORE UP IN VEGAS LOL........ SO IS THE PICNIC GONNA BE AT ELYSIAN???


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 14 2008, 02:14 PM~11860364
> *TTT with updates on my interiour.....
> 
> dunno yet what to roll...
> ...



roll that donut! just my 02 but i think it fits your theme better.

and by theme i mean your wheels / time period etc.
:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

thanks. it will fit in my 70s theme just right no doubt. 
i think i will use the nardi for "daily" use though... the
white leather is just too delicate for the slightest dirt


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Got some more NOS trim in the mail today, skirt moulding :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 14 2008, 02:14 PM~11860364
> *TTT with updates on my interiour.....
> 
> dunno yet what to roll...
> ...


DONT MATTER, EITHER WAY YOU HAVE A GORGEOUS CAR!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 14 2008, 03:44 PM~11861308
> *Got some more NOS trim in the mail today, skirt moulding :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

MAY OR MAY NOT HAVE TO SELL THE GLASSHOUSE  


CAN'T FIND A RENTER FOR MY NEW PLACE AND MONEY I WAS SUPPOSED TO GET IS BEING HELD UP POSSIBLY DENIED SO I NEED MONEY 

I FUCKIN LOVE THAT CAR :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

JUST WISH SOMETHING ELSE COULD COME THRU


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Oct 14 2008, 11:27 PM~11865304
> *MAY OR MAY NOT HAVE TO SELL THE GLASSHOUSE
> CAN'T FIND A RENTER FOR MY NEW PLACE AND MONEY I WAS SUPPOSED TO GET IS BEING HELD UP POSSIBLY DENIED SO I NEED MONEY
> 
> ...


damn homie were gonna have to start a fund everyone start pitchin in


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Oct 13 2008, 05:54 PM~11853140
> *ELYSIAN PARK SOUNDS GOOD! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

:cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 15 2008, 07:03 PM~11874696
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DRIVING MY SHIT FROM THE O.C. IT'S LIKE A 30-45 MIN DRIVE, BUT IT'S WORTH IT TO MEET THE TRUE GLASS/RAG HOUSE FAMILY RIDER  :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 15 2008, 06:52 AM~11868371
> *damn homie were gonna have to start a fund everyone start pitchin in
> *


MAN I WISH IT WAS THAT EASY....I LOVE THAT CAR TO BRO

WE'LL SEE ONLY TIME CAN TELL MAN BUT NEXT MONTH IS COMING UP FAST


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Man cant wait to take it out for ride


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Oct 16 2008, 12:42 PM~11878786
> *Man cant wait to take it out for ride
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213+Oct 14 2008, 03:42 PM~11860638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0   

Couple more Homies added today :cheesy: , Anyone else?????????????????[/b]


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

GOING OLDSCHOOL WITH ROOTBEER BROWN... :thumbsup: 
































































ILL POST MORE AS I LAY THE PATTERNS ON THE SIDE AND WHEN ITS DONE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Oct 16 2008, 07:54 PM~11887468
> *GOING OLDSCHOOL WITH ROOTBEER BROWN... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

sup glasshouse riders, who's down to do a lil photoshoot for the picnic...i know most of y'all will just wanna kick it but im saying something like getting them lined up for a pic or a lil zig zag line up...we'll see what happens, hope y'all dont mind...i'll be takin lots of pics for sure :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Oct 16 2008, 08:54 PM~11887468
> *GOING OLDSCHOOL WITH ROOTBEER BROWN... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


nice....


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> *
> 
> Couple more Homies added today :cheesy: , Anyone else?????????????????*
> [/b]


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)+Oct 16 2008, 08:54 PM~11887468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

CAINT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Oct 16 2008, 07:54 PM~11887468
> *GOING OLDSCHOOL WITH ROOTBEER BROWN... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED, LOOKS GREAT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 16 2008, 01:09 PM~11881560
> *
> Couple more Homies added today :cheesy: , Anyone else?????????????????*
> [/b]


man i wish i could go but im wayyyyyyyyy over here in houston


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Oct 16 2008, 06:54 PM~11887468
> *GOING OLDSCHOOL WITH ROOTBEER BROWN... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 17 2008, 06:09 PM~11897826
> *man i wish i could go but im wayyyyyyyyy over here in houston
> *


get at my homie slick
and pic me up on the way :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 16 2008, 11:17 PM~11889611
> *sup glasshouse riders, who's down to do a lil photoshoot for the picnic...i know most of y'all will just wanna kick it but im saying something like getting them lined up for a pic or a lil zig zag line up...we'll see what happens, hope y'all dont mind...i'll be takin lots of pics for sure  :biggrin:
> *


take a shit load of pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
if it turns to a yearly event hopefully next year ill make it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Oct 16 2008, 09:54 PM~11887468
> *GOING OLDSCHOOL WITH ROOTBEER BROWN... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Oct 16 2008, 07:54 PM~11887468
> *GOING OLDSCHOOL WITH ROOTBEER BROWN... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



KOOL AS HELL!!!!! NICE WORK HOMIE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 16 2008, 10:09 AM~11881560
> *
> :0  :0
> 
> ...


ILL TRY TO MAKE IT BUT I GOT TO WORK-MIGHT CALL IN SICK


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

wish i could make it.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 18 2008, 01:39 AM~11901277
> *get at my homie slick
> and pic me up on the way :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: good idea.you coming down for los magnificos


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Oct 18 2008, 03:18 PM~11904404
> *wish i could make it.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## duck (Apr 24, 2004)

was up glass house fam I have a pre 75 double humped cross member for $80 in so cal area (909)562-0515 donald [email protected]


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 16 2008, 11:09 AM~11881560
> *
> :0  :0
> 
> ...


dam i wish i could go.  but take a lot of pictures!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duck_@Oct 19 2008, 02:09 AM~11907438
> *was up glass house fam I have a pre 75 double humped cross member for $80  in so cal area (909)562-0515 donald [email protected]
> *


you say pre-75, what year is it off of? you willing to ship? I have cash now!!!!! PM me


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duck_@Oct 19 2008, 08:09 AM~11907438
> *was up glass house fam I have a pre 75 double humped cross member for $80  in so cal area (909)562-0515 donald [email protected]
> *



they are worth it!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 19 2008, 06:58 AM~11908655
> *they are worth it!
> *


sup :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 19 2008, 07:42 PM~11909467
> *sup  :biggrin:
> *


chillin on a sunday afternoon


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 13 2008, 09:49 AM~11848958
> *P.S
> We are trying to find a location that is close to everyone or some what in the middle (equal distance for everyone) for all of those that are driving their Glasshouses to the Picnic, but it seems that the only one will be Elysian Park specially for the Homie Stray52 that's coming all the way from the Valle, any other suggestions Please post them up.
> *


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

ILL BE THER FOR SURE LET ME KNOW IF U NEED HELP WITH ANYTHING CANT WAIT :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Oct 19 2008, 11:43 AM~11910184
> *ILL BE THER FOR SURE LET ME KNOW IF U NEED HELP WITH ANYTHING  CANT WAIT  :0
> *


what's up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



welcome back


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1976-ROYAL-WORCESTER-C...id=p3286.c0.m14



:roflmao:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 19 2008, 06:31 PM~11910971
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1976-ROYAL-WORCESTER-C...id=p3286.c0.m14
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:roflmao: 


i think i'm gonna buy it....sip tea with...and be like...''THIS IS A 76' CAPRICE''


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 19 2008, 06:35 PM~11910992
> *:roflmao:
> i think i'm gonna buy it....sip tea with...and be like...''THIS IS A 76' CAPRICE''
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it's made of "glass" and houses tea therefore it's a glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

Let the bidding war begin !!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Oct 19 2008, 06:40 PM~11911021
> *Let the bidding war begin !!!
> *


what up homie


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 19 2008, 03:37 PM~11911005
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: it's made of "glass" and houses tea therefore it's a glasshouse  :biggrin:
> *



WITH PATTERNS!!!!! :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 19 2008, 06:44 PM~11911033
> *WITH PATTERNS!!!!! :0
> *


very true!!!!


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 19 2008, 03:41 PM~11911025
> *what up homie
> *


Chilln out when I should be workn slackn as usual  :biggrin: 
wut up with you where some ghouse pics .....did you buy that crossmember off of Duck


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Oct 19 2008, 06:49 PM~11911059
> *Chilln out when I should be workn slackn as usual    :biggrin:
> wut up with you where some ghouse pics .....did you buy that crossmember off of Duck
> *


I hear ya, I'm workin on it :biggrin: 

he says its off a 73, does anybody know if it will work on a 76?????????


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

should def work look at what i just found this one might work too 
http://www.racingjunk.com/post/1344830/DUA...ROSSMEMBER.html


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

it dosent say it fits a caprice or impala it might be short eh


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Oct 19 2008, 06:52 PM~11911072
> *should def work look at what i just found this one might work too
> http://www.racingjunk.com/post/1344830/DUA...ROSSMEMBER.html
> *


thats says its for A and G body, aren't glasshouses B bodies?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Oct 19 2008, 06:55 PM~11911081
> *it dosent say it fits a caprice or impala it might be short eh
> *


probably


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

yah they are sorry wasnt thinkn :banghead:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Oct 19 2008, 06:58 PM~11911092
> *yah they are sorry wasnt thinkn  :banghead:
> *


thats ok, i'll let it slide THIS time :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

thank you thank you very much !!!!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Oct 19 2008, 07:01 PM~11911102
> *thank you thank you very much !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: you're welcome


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 16 2008, 12:09 PM~11881560
> *
> :0  :0
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

6 DAYS TO THE PICNIC hno: YOU GUYS READY :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 19 2008, 08:20 PM~11913368
> *6 DAYS TO THE PICNIC hno: YOU GUYS READY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Me and BOXER75 will be caravaning to GLASSHOUSE PINIC What time does it start


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 19 2008, 09:24 PM~11914101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I know the guy who owns that ride.

Brn2ridelo, did you get your glass house running?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 19 2008, 10:16 PM~11914577
> *Damn, I know the guy who ownes that ride.
> 
> Brn2ridelo, did you get your glass house running?
> *


not yet just sittin in the garage collecting dust
thats ok not worried about it 
09 ill bust out with a new engine
and a few good surprises :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT for the G-House picnic


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I REALLY HATE NOT BEING AT THAT GLASSHOUSE PICNIC


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> *<span style='font-family:OPTIMA'>Couple more Homies added today  :0  :0 :cheesy: , Anyone else?????????????????*
> [/b]


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK+Oct 19 2008, 06:50 PM~11911886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
The count Down begins Fellas, Got the Taquero on lock,
The Weather should also be good that day: 
Saturday
Oct 25
Sunny
High 79°F
Low 61°F
Precip 0 %


What time does everyone prefer to roll out there?

Some of us on this side of town are planning to meet up and roll out together, maybe you Guys can do the same, find out who's coming from around where you're at and meet up somewhere and roll out like Ghouse74 and Boxer.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 20 2008, 09:24 AM~11916716
> *I REALLY HATE NOT BEING AT THAT GLASSHOUSE PICNIC
> *


*
Don't trip Homie, if everything works out and everybody shows up maybe we can start having this thing every year.  

We wanted to try it out this year and see if it works. The Glasshouse Fest has been one of the best treads in all Layitlow, there's hardly ever any drama and most of the Riders are very helpful to one another, our topic hasn't died and hasn't been on top with just smileys and bullshit, we actually share useful information and updates that keep this Topic moving. 
Year after Year is always the same members and it was about time that we all got to meet some of that people that have been giving us support and helping us out behind the screen through out these years. 

Some of us would be lost and clueless building these cars and would probably loose interest with out the collective help and encouragement of all the Glasshouse Members, at least i would and thats' real spit. 

Our Cars where once admired in the Lowriding circuit, but now if you see 3 or 4 Glasshouses at an event you're seen too many, we're the Under Dogs in a Gbody, Cadillac and 60s Impala World. That's why this Fest is what it is today, a place to come and see the Newest Glass/Raghouse that just busted out or the nice project that someone is working on.

I really hope most of the Members show up and we can get this thing cracken every year, a time to kick it, share know hows, see some of the Bad ass Glass/Raghouses, get some pointers from the OGs, see first hand what somebody did to fix something you've been battling for years and the most important part of all, get to meet those Riders that share the same love for these Glass/Raghouses that you do.  *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 20 2008, 12:25 PM~11917896
> *
> Don't trip Homie, if everything works out and everybody shows up maybe we can start having this thing every year.
> 
> ...



 make sure you take plenty of pics homie!!!!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jul 22 2008, 07:06 AM~11147165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 20 2008, 10:25 AM~11917896
> *
> Don't trip Homie, if everything works out and everybody shows up maybe we can start having this thing every year.
> 
> ...



*couldn't of said it any better...mad props to homie smurf...this is what its all about*

:nicoderm: (now i really wish my ride was ready....) :yessad:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I WILL SHOW UP AT AROUND 12:30 OR 1 :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 20 2008, 10:25 AM~11917896
> *
> Don't trip Homie, if everything works out and everybody shows up maybe we can start having this thing every year.
> 
> ...



nicely said!  now thats what im talking about!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 20 2008, 10:04 AM~11917702
> *
> The count Down begins Fellas, Got the Taquero on lock,
> The Weather should also be good that day:
> ...


que ondas smurf! 

do we have a time set yet?

what time will the taquero be setting?



AND ALSO I WILL LIKE TO THANK SMURF FOR GETTING THIS TOGETHER!!


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 20 2008, 08:24 AM~11916716
> *I REALLY HATE NOT BEING AT THAT GLASSHOUSE PICNIC
> *


  hear that homie, but we are gonna have some badass desktops and pics to look at and discuss in the next week :yes: , this could prove to be the best thing to come out of layitlow!!!
hope it goes smooth as butter for everyone attending , still workin on the wife to make the move down south :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 20 2008, 10:49 AM~11918110
> *  make sure you take plenty of pics homie!!!!
> *


yea take plenty pics..wish i still lived in bell gardens than i could make it but im all the way in tx now.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 20 2008, 10:25 AM~11917896
> *
> Don't trip Homie, if everything works out and everybody shows up maybe we can start having this thing every year.
> 
> ...


YOU PUT A BIG SMILE ON MY FACE SMURF! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 20 2008, 10:25 AM~11917896
> *
> Don't trip Homie, if everything works out and everybody shows up maybe we can start having this thing every year.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ....


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

*SMURF FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 20 2008, 10:25 AM~11917896
> *
> Don't trip Homie, if everything works out and everybody shows up maybe we can start having this thing every year.
> 
> ...


I WORK WEEKENDS SMURF HOWEVER I WILL BE LOOKING FORWARD TO PICS FROM THE PICNIC I THINK IT IS GREAT THAT ALL THE G-HOUSE RIDERS WILL BE GETTING TOGETHER TO ENJOY EACH OTHERS CARS,PAINT, IDEAS ETC!!! HOPE ALL THE FELLAS HAVE A GREAT TIME AND SAFE JOURNEY, I WILL BE THERE IN SPIRIT


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Oct 20 2008, 09:49 AM~11918110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn homies, making me want to pick one up sooner than i can afford to plus its making me want to put off redoing my 73 rag...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 19 2008, 08:23 PM~11914091
> *Me and BOXER75 will be caravaning to GLASSHOUSE PINIC What time does it start
> *


HEY HOMIE'S WHAT FWY YOU TAKING


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 20 2008, 09:25 AM~11917896
> *
> Don't trip Homie, if everything works out and everybody shows up maybe we can start having this thing every year.
> 
> ...


10/4 HOMIE :thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 20 2008, 08:18 PM~11924703
> *damn homies, making me want to pick one up sooner than i can afford to plus its making me want to put off redoing my 73 rag...
> *


DO THE RAG!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Oct 20 2008, 11:49 AM~11918110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SMURF FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!!!*</span>
[/b][/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 20 2008, 01:15 PM~11918926
> *couldn't of said it any better...mad props to homie smurf...this is what its all about
> 
> :nicoderm: (now i really wish my ride was ready....) :yessad:
> *


*X2*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+Oct 20 2008, 09:18 PM~11924703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
X2, i wouldn't change that Rag for the world Homie. I always look at your feature on the Traditional Magazine, bad ass Homie.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 20 2008, 01:30 PM~11919065
> *I WILL SHOW UP AT AROUND 12:30 OR 1  :biggrin:
> *


*
No problem Homie, like i said it was all of us that got this thing going, i just helped a little :biggrin: .

Glad you asked about the Taquero,
We tried to get the Taquero to show up at around 10:00 AM but he can't be there that early :uh: (has an earlier Gig) so he will be showing up around 1:00 and ready to serve in half an hour. Hope that's O.K with everyone. It works out for some of us, that way the ones that are driving their cars have time to get them ready with out a fear of being too late  . So i would think meet up at the Park around 11:30? what do you Guys think?*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 20 2008, 07:37 PM~11923274
> *SMURF FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 21 2008, 08:12 AM~11928380
> *It's all good Homie, if everything goes well, we should make all the Homies that couldn't make it feel like they where right there with us
> *


    
11:30 sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 19 2008, 10:07 PM~11914508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post brn2ridelo, This is Shops Laggard the name of my car, bro. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

all those posts about the ghouse picnic make me really envious....

i hate the fact that me and my ride are like 5.000 miles away from yall. :uh:

i cant wait for the pix though and already wish yall a safe trip and a great

time with some nice bbq'in! 

oh and one mor thing.. i lost the link to the online store where they had 
those *outlined-car- tshirts*. can someone refresh my memory? thanks :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

if this becomes an annual event maybe next year ill make my vacation out that way and make it out


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ALMOST :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 10 2008, 10:10 PM~11573470
> *LOOKIN REAL GOOD
> I LIKE THAT MIRROR UNDER THE HOOD THERE COMPLIMENTS THE ENGINE BAY REAL GOOD
> 
> ...


Count on my screen name Shops Laggard to be there at the picnic. The car is not going to be there, I might bring my 74 rag-house in stead; not to clean though, but its a driver. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 21 2008, 09:19 AM~11928457
> *X2
> *


FOR SURE


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 20 2008, 09:21 PM~11925473
> *HEY HOMIE'S WHAT FWY YOU TAKING
> *


Gonig to get hold of boxer and find out am of the 60 a only been to elysian park one's whats the best fast way to get there from the 60 or the 10 freeway


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 21 2008, 11:32 PM~11931537
> *if this becomes an annual event maybe next year ill make my vacation out that way and make it out
> *



x2 !


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 21 2008, 06:56 PM~11932951
> *x2 !
> *


x3 I hit Cali 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 21 2008, 07:21 PM~11933154
> *x3  I hit Cali 3 or 4 times a year.
> *


ill be coming from canada right above new york long drive hno:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 21 2008, 07:28 PM~11933230
> *ill be coming from canada right above new york long drive hno:
> *


lol I fly, but yeah if the picnic is worth the journey then im driving 

and yes sir you have one hell of a drive :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 21 2008, 07:32 PM~11933280
> *lol I fly, but yeah if the picnic is worth the journey then im driving
> 
> and yes sir you have one hell of a drive  :biggrin:
> *


i would drive just for the trip sure theres lots of nice things too see along the way


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 21 2008, 07:38 PM~11933363
> *i would drive just for the trip sure theres lots of nice things too see along the way
> *


Ill catch up with you in Ohio


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 21 2008, 07:32 PM~11933280
> *lol I fly, but yeah if the picnic is worth the journey then im driving
> 
> and yes sir you have one hell of a drive  :biggrin:
> *


where you comin from homie?-never mind


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 21 2008, 07:39 PM~11933374
> *Ill catch up with you in Ohio
> *


maybe next year homie


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 21 2008, 07:40 PM~11933385
> *maybe next year homie
> *



No Doubt, I think it will be a event to hit next year. I would love to see all these Glasshouse/Raghouse that are on this topic together all in the same place. That would be crazy!!!!! :yes:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 21 2008, 07:50 PM~11933479
> *No Doubt, I think it will be a event to hit next year.  I would love to see all these Glasshouse/Raghouse that are on this topic together all in the same place.  That would be crazy!!!!!  :yes:
> *


everyone should start savin for next year im gonna try to bring my raghouse up there see what happens


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: me and a couple of the homies is ridin 75 rags, we're down 4 next year if yall dont mind some washington cats comin thru


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

DAM! I'V BEEN WAITING FOR A DAY LIKE THIS! MY FOLLOW RIDERS THAT LOVE GLASS/RAG HOUSES! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 21 2008, 09:21 AM~11928485
> *
> X2, i wouldn't change that Rag for the world Homie. I always look at your feature on the Traditional Magazine, bad ass Homie.
> *


i'm torn, don't know if i want to leave it alone or redo it, but every now and again i look at the imperfections and want to start over... but thanks for the props homie...


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 21 2008, 09:08 PM~11934395
> *i'm torn, don't know if i want to leave it alone or redo it, but every now and again i look at the imperfections and want to start over... but thanks for the props homie...
> *


hey homie can you post up some pics of ur rag thx


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

A PIC I TOOK OF MY GLASSHOUSE YESTERDAY WHEN I PULLED IT OUT THE GARAGE :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 21 2008, 07:28 PM~11934718
> *hey homie can you post up some pics of ur rag thx
> *


yea but not at the moment i'm on my son's laptop and don't have any on here


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

the homie's 1975VERT's raghouses


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

GOT A SET OF SKIRTS $100 AND A GRILL FOR 75 GLASSHOUSE FOR SALE $ 100 TIRED OF SEEING THEM


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT...cant wait till saturday :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

1975VERT's raghouses  













look gangsta! "mike brady special"


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 20 2008, 06:37 PM~11923274
> *SMURF FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!!!
> *


simon!!!  
im gona start saving up now for next year! the glasshouse wont be ready yet but i will :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody+Oct 22 2008, 02:28 AM~11933230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I could drive :uh: dayum fukin ocean :roflmao:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 21 2008, 02:51 PM~11931746
> *Count on my screen name Shops Laggard to be there at the picnic. The car is not going to be there, I might bring my 74 rag-house in stead; not to clean though, but its a driver. Stay    from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


Driving direction from Stockton (NOR-CAL) to Elysian Park (LA). The help will be very help full. Thanks in advance.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 22 2008, 07:34 AM~11938256
> *Driving direction from Stockton (NOR-CAL) to Elysian Park (LA). The help will be very help full. Thanks in advance.
> *


5 south - stadium way off ramp- make left- around one mile look for us on the right hand! 

you will be driving right by my house let me know what time you coming down maybe you could follow me there


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Oct 21 2008, 11:24 PM~11936651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*X2. 
Can't wait I wanted to add all my New Window Trim and weather stripping on for the picnic, but i just haven't had anytime  , what ever spare time i had was devoted on getting this thing going, so please excuse all the old trim on my Ride :biggrin: .
*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Oct 21 2008, 05:56 PM~11932951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: *Really hope we have a good turn out Saturday and we can get this thing growing and growing every year.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 21 2008, 08:08 PM~11934395
> *i'm torn, don't know if i want to leave it alone or redo it, but every now and again i look at the imperfections and want to start over... but thanks for the props homie...
> *


*That's Bad Ass :cheesy:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Oct 21 2008, 03:51 PM~11931746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

hno: can't wait :cheesy:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 22 2008, 08:25 AM~11938653
> *5 south - stadium way off ramp- make left- around one mile look for us on the right hand!
> 
> you will be driving right by my house let me know what time you coming down maybe you could follow me there
> *


Thanks for the information STRAY 52. PM me your number; I plan on being down there around 9:00 or 10:00. I will PM my number to you. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 22 2008, 11:26 AM~11939793
> *hno: can't wait :cheesy:
> *


* :0 :0 Have a safe trip out Here Homie, no rushing   *


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

* :0 :0 Have a safe trip out Here Homie, no rushing   *
[/quote]

I will and thanks SMURF. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*beer,tacos....glasshouses....glasshouse homies....chillin' in los angeles...*


:yes:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 21 2008, 08:19 PM~11935350
> *the homie's 1975VERT's raghouses
> 
> 
> ...


THANK'S FOR THE PIX'S! BIG MIKE YOU READY FOR SATURDAY CAUSE YOU DRIVING THE RED ONE.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

SMURF! YOUR COOL PEOPLE'S


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 22 2008, 10:06 AM~11939636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAZUP G I DONT KNOW CUZ I OWE $352 IN PLATES ON THE GLASSHOUSE AND I NEED THE SIDE MIRRORS SO I DONT THINK ITLL BE READY DOGG


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 22 2008, 07:24 PM~11945673
> *
> *


roll up magraw.....


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 23 2008, 02:58 AM~11946171
> *roll up magraw.....
> *


yeah i'm gonna try to roll, what time to what time,?
if i get my tags payed i'll try to roll the 71, but their a few monthes late so i'll see what happens.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

WILL ANYONE HAVE A LAPTOP TO POST PICS AS THE DAY GOES ON


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 19 2008, 09:23 PM~11914092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those wheels are sick!!!!! love that shit :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Whatz up! can i join this club?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

I GOT ONE FAVOR TO ASK!!!

PLEASE, LETS PARK ALL THE HOUSES TOGETHER!

SO IF YOU SHOW UP IN YOUR DAILY, BUCKET, SUV OR SOMETHING OTHER THAN A HOUSE (74 75 76 PARA LOS QUE NO SABEN)! PARK SOME WHERE ELSE!

:biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 22 2008, 08:26 PM~11946583
> *yeah i'm gonna try to roll, what time to what time,?
> if i get my tags payed i'll try to roll the 71, but their a few monthes late so i'll see what happens.
> *


WHATS UP FUCKER HAVEN'T KICKED IT FOR A WHILE!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 22 2008, 08:09 PM~11947154
> *I GOT ONE FAVOR TO ASK!!!
> 
> PLEASE, LETS PARK ALL THE HOUSES TOGETHER!
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT+Oct 22 2008, 12:55 PM~11941691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes: it'll make a great shot :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 21 2008, 02:41 PM~11932224
> *Gonig to get hold of boxer and find out am of the 60 a only been to elysian park one's whats the best fast way to get there from the 60 or the 10 freeway
> *



10/4 homie I'm off the 60 & 605 let me know so we could caravan to Elysian :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 22 2008, 09:39 PM~11947555
> *10/4 homie  I'm off the 60 & 605 let me know so we could caravan to Elysian :biggrin:
> *


for sure i plan to leave around 11am bu still got to talk to boxer75 pm your number so meet up and roll together


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry for the spelling just cant wait to saturday


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 22 2008, 10:09 PM~11947154
> *I GOT ONE FAVOR TO ASK!!!
> 
> PLEASE, LETS PARK ALL THE HOUSES TOGETHER!
> ...


WHAT IF I SLAP ON THE FRONT END OF THE GLASS TO MY CIVIC????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 22 2008, 09:09 PM~11947154
> *I GOT ONE FAVOR TO ASK!!!
> 
> PLEASE, LETS PARK ALL THE HOUSES TOGETHER!
> ...


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 22 2008, 10:00 PM~11947796
> *WHAT IF I SLAP ON THE FRONT END OF THE GLASS TO MY CIVIC????
> *


only if you add the tailights


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

AND MY TRU CLASSICS :cheesy:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Oct 22 2008, 07:33 PM~11945797
> *WAZUP G I DONT KNOW CUZ I OWE $352 IN PLATES ON THE GLASSHOUSE AND I NEED THE SIDE MIRRORS SO I DONT THINK ITLL BE READY DOGG
> *


Dont worry we could put you in the middle of the caravan cops wont notice your tags or mirriors BOXERS75 ONTARIO, GHOUSE CHINO, POMONARIDERS POMONA, DELEGATION76 LA PUENTE


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 22 2008, 10:42 PM~11948210
> *AND MY TRU CLASSICS :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 22 2008, 11:54 PM~11948299
> *:uh:
> *


U HAVE NO SAY IN THIS TOPIC GO AWAY :0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:loco: QUIEN TE ENSENO A CAMINAR CABRON ACUERDATE "OTRO PASITO" :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 22 2008, 11:57 PM~11948322
> *:loco: QUIEN TE ENSENO A CAMINAR CABRON ACUERDATE "OTRO PASITO"  :biggrin:
> *


TE GUSTAN LOS HOMBRES :0


----------



## hater killa (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 21 2008, 08:19 PM~11935350
> *the homie's 1975VERT's raghouses
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 22 2008, 10:00 PM~11947796
> *WHAT IF I SLAP ON THE FRONT END OF THE GLASS TO MY CIVIC????
> *


hunh whad was datt? there is guy going to have a booth at the picnic?
he's going to be in a honda, and his booth is going to look like the front of
a glasshouse? is that like, when you see people make a love seat out of the 
trunk of some old El-dorado? :uh:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 23 2008, 12:07 AM~11948755
> *hunh whad was datt? there is guy going to have a booth at the picnic?
> he's going to be in a honda, and his booth is going to look like the front of
> a glasshouse? is that like, when you see people make a love seat out of the
> ...


did you read your post before posting it :uh: :twak:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Smurf im putting you in charge of pic this weekend. For those that cant make it


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 23 2008, 09:57 AM~11950568
> *Smurf im putting you in charge of pic this weekend.  For those that cant make it
> *


*10/4 Homie  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> *<span style='font-family:OPTIMA'>Couple more Homies added today  :0  :0 :cheesy: , Anyone else?????????????????*
> [/b]


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Oct 22 2008, 08:33 PM~11945797
> *WAZUP G I DONT KNOW CUZ I OWE $352 IN PLATES ON THE GLASSHOUSE AND I NEED THE SIDE MIRRORS SO I DONT THINK ITLL BE READY DOGG
> *


*It's all good Homie, the Car don't make the Man   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 22 2008, 11:53 PM~11948294
> *Dont worry we could put you in the middle of the caravan cops wont notice your  tags or mirriors          BOXERS75 ONTARIO, GHOUSE CHINO, POMONARIDERS POMONA,  DELEGATION76 LA PUENTE
> *


*
X2 :0 :0 :cheesy: That's what we're trying to do, the ones on my side meet up with the Homies coming down the 5 somewhere after the 710 Freeway :cheesy:  

On Another Note:
Can everyone of the Glasshouse Fest Members that are showing up please remember to bring a 12 pack of drinks(Water, Soda, Juices for the Kids, don't really matter which one), If each one of us brings a 12 pack it will guarantee(spell) plenty of drinks for the Picnic. Thanks.*


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 23 2008, 12:26 PM~11951413
> *10/4 Homie
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks homie


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 22 2008, 09:09 PM~11947154
> *I GOT ONE FAVOR TO ASK!!!
> 
> PLEASE, LETS PARK ALL THE HOUSES TOGETHER!
> ...


 ttt


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 23 2008, 01:07 AM~11948755
> *hunh whad was datt? there is guy going to have a booth at the picnic?
> he's going to be in a honda, and his booth is going to look like the front of
> a glasshouse? is that like, when you see people make a love seat out of the
> ...


QUE :uh:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> *I know the feeling Homie, I've only driven my Car out about three times and the more i see it the more imperfections i find, As soon as My Little Ones get a good size on them(Twin New Borns) and we've bought our new House this thing will be getting a Face lift  *
> 
> 
> i heard that dawg... i was hoping to have enough cash from the sale of my old crib to get it all done at once, but that didn't happen, damn economy, not to mention the upgrading i'm trying to do on the new old crib...
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

>


   



> :biggrin: Thanks homie


  



> ttt


  
*It's hard everywhere Homie, we're just trying to scoop up another House right now that the market is Low :0  Need to find one with a Big Ass two Car Garage to put the Baby in :biggrin: , Good luck with everything Homie and you know you've always been part of the Fest.  *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 23 2008, 05:34 PM~11951531
> *It's all good Homie, the Car don't make the Man
> *


yeah i'm gonna try to make it.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> *What time you rolling Stray?
> 
> heading out at around eleven fron my pad! i think*


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 23 2008, 03:36 PM~11954783
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Thanx POPEYE...


Man I wish I could make it to the get together... Maybe Next year


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 21 2008, 08:08 PM~11934395
> *i'm torn, don't know if i want to leave it alone or redo it, but every now and again i look at the imperfections and want to start over... but thanks for the props homie...
> *


Got you a heater box finally :wave:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

HAVE YOU GLASSHOUSE FAMILY EVER BEEN TO (jevries.com)? THERES A 1975 CHEVY CAPRICE MODEL CAR HOPPING.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Oct 23 2008, 08:08 PM~11957418
> *HAVE YOU GLASSHOUSE FAMILY EVER BEEN TO (jevries.com)? THERES A 1975 CHEVY CAPRICE MODEL CAR HOPPING.
> *


THEN GO TO(check out the VIDEO PAGE for all videos!)


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 22 2008, 08:44 PM~11947600
> *for sure i plan to leave around 11am bu still got to talk to boxer75 pm your number so meet up and roll together
> *


yeah homie I'll pm you so we can set it up


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 23 2008, 02:36 PM~11954783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats clean.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Oct 23 2008, 08:13 PM~11956218
> *Thanx POPEYE...
> Man I wish I could make it to the get together... Maybe Next year
> *


very nice Glasshouse homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 23 2008, 06:45 PM~11956526
> *Got you a heater box finally :wave:
> *


damn and steve was just down here the other weekend....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*And most Important, don't forget about these, 

The run down: 
The Picnic will be at, 
Elysian Park
1880 Academy Dr. Los Angeles, CA
Tomorrow, Starting @ 12:00 - ???

We'll be having a Taquero for food and be splitting the cost evenly amongst The Glasshouse Members. As of today there is 16 of us that are attending. The Taquero is charging us $300.00 (so about $20.00 a piece), this is for All the tacos we can eat, that includes the Rice, Beans, sauces, Guacamole, Plates, Napkins & four different types of meats.

Please Note that if more Glasshouse Fest Riders Show up, then the money we would have to pitch in would be lower, the less Riders show up then we would all have to pitch inn a little more. The only ones that are pitching in are the Glasshouse Members, friends, Family & invites don't have to worry about nothing, the money would be collected that same day so no one thinks that they payed more. Also if each of us brings one of the following a twelve pack of water, soda or Beer (for the drinkers biggrin.gif ) would be cool and guarantee plenty of drinks for the picnic. 

Thanks,
Sorry for all the reading, just want everything to go smoothly Tomorrow,
Smurf*


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

CAN I ROLL THROUGH  :dunno:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2008, 09:19 AM~11961681
> *And most Important, don't forget about these,
> 
> The run down:
> ...


ni pedo loco...guess we'll just have to hit up the mickey d's in the morning for some breakfast :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Oct 24 2008, 11:05 AM~11962159
> *CAN I ROLL THROUGH   :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


*Dispensa Homie, we really tried, I'll hit you up later on.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 24 2008, 11:13 AM~11962242
> *
> *



*Noon Time Phil, want to meet up at my Pad?  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2008, 10:17 AM~11962294
> *
> Noon Time Phil, want to meet up at my Pad?
> *


b there at 11...


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> *
> You know it Homie, Don't even have to ask :cheesy: :cheesy: The More the better.  *
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 24 2008, 12:02 PM~11962812
> *b there at 11...
> *


*See you there, Big Dog.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*And most Important, don't forget about these, 

The run down: 
The Picnic will be at, 
Elysian Park
1880 Academy Dr. Los Angeles, CA
Tomorrow, Starting @ 12:00 - ???

We'll be having a Taquero for food and be splitting the cost evenly amongst The Glasshouse Members. As of today there is 16 of us that are attending. The Taquero is charging us $300.00 (so about $20.00 a piece), this is for All the tacos we can eat, that includes the Rice, Beans, sauces, Guacamole, Plates, Napkins & four different types of meats.

Please Note that if more Glasshouse Fest Riders Show up, then the money we would have to pitch in would be lower, the less Riders show up then we would all have to pitch inn a little more. The only ones that are pitching in are the Glasshouse Members, friends, Family & invites don't have to worry about nothing, the money would be collected that same day so no one thinks that they payed more. Also if each of us brings one of the following a twelve pack of water, soda or Beer (for the drinkers biggrin.gif ) would be cool and guarantee plenty of drinks for the picnic.  

Thanks,
Sorry for all the reading, just want everything to go smoothly Tomorrow,
Smurf*[/b][/quote]


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody+Oct 21 2008, 07:28 PM~11934718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no doubt... just got me a new older crib in may, not as big as my old place and sure as hell aint as nice, but i'll get it there... the last place had a 3 car, this 1 only got a 2 car garage, but its all good the back yard is more than double the size and has plenty of room for me to add a 2 or 3 car with a shop... only if i had the cash to get it done..


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 24 2008, 03:53 PM~11964276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean rag homie makes me not able to wait to pick up mine


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 24 2008, 02:13 PM~11964434
> *thats a clean rag homie makes me not able to wait to pick up mine
> *


yea its hard not to wait when it comes to these damn cars... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

but i'll have me a house soon enuf


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

you guys have fun tomorrow, wish I could be there :angry: I expect to see TONS of pics :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 24 2008, 04:22 PM~11964511
> *yea its hard not to wait when it comes to these damn cars...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


its drivin me crazy waitin maybe ill try to pick it up tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

do it so we can get to work fucker !!


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Oct 24 2008, 05:41 PM~11965195
> *do it so we can get to work fucker !!
> *


hey fucker im on it i gotta call jeremy tonight im gonna see if hell have the trailer tomarrow and bring it down for me i gotta meet him up there anyway when i get it i dont care if its snowing im rollin that bitch with the top down


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 24 2008, 04:22 PM~11965504
> *hey fucker im on it i gotta call jeremy tonight im gonna see if hell have the trailer tomarrow and bring it down for me i gotta meet him up there anyway when i get it i dont care if its snowing im rollin that bitch with the top down
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :"CHILLIN" FOR REAL


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 24 2008, 06:40 PM~11965658
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :"CHILLIN" FOR REAL
> *


thats whatsup ill be rolling with a scarf and ski goggles :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 24 2008, 04:44 PM~11965686
> *thats whatsup ill be rolling with a scarf and ski goggles :biggrin:
> *


RED BARON STYLE!!! :0


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 24 2008, 06:45 PM~11965700
> *RED BARON STYLE!!! :0
> *


haha damn straight ill get a leather cap and a badass mustache


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 24 2008, 04:46 PM~11965710
> *haha damn straight ill get a leather cap and a badass mustache
> *


ONE OF THEM LEATHER JACKETS WITH FUR ON THE COLLAR TOO!!! :0 :0


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

fuck that dont forget were canadian we can handle this weather drop tops be roll in december :biggrin: as long as there no snow and salt on them damn roads !


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Oct 24 2008, 04:48 PM~11965723
> *fuck that dont forget were canadian we can handle this weather drop tops be roll in december  :biggrin: as long as there no snow and salt on them damn roads !
> *


SALT!! hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Oct 24 2008, 06:48 PM~11965723
> *fuck that dont forget were canadian we can handle this weather drop tops be roll in december  :biggrin: as long as there no snow and salt on them damn roads !
> *


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 24 2008, 06:50 PM~11965735
> *SALT!! hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


ur lucky u dont have to deal with that shit


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 24 2008, 04:51 PM~11965744
> *ur lucky u dont have to deal with that shit
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 24 2008, 07:06 AM~11960519
> *very nice Glasshouse homie    :thumbsup:
> *



Thank You... is that yours in your avitar? any more pics or video of it hopping


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Oct 24 2008, 10:05 AM~11962159
> *CAN I ROLL THROUGH   :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


WITH THAT RIDE YOU KNOW YOU AINT GOTTA ASK


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IF ANYONE GETS AHOLD OF BOXER CAN U GUYS TELL HIM IF HE CAN BRING MY PARTS HE HAS???? THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 24 2008, 10:19 AM~11961674
> *damn and steve was just down here the other weekend....
> *


It will get to you soon.I might need to hit you up for another hat mines seen better days as I am allways rocking it hard :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Oct 24 2008, 12:05 PM~11962159
> *CAN I ROLL THROUGH   :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


  so damn clean


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*And most Important, don't forget about these, 

The run down: 
The Picnic will be at, 
Elysian Park
1880 Academy Dr. Los Angeles, CA
Tomorrow, Starting @ 12:00 - ???

We'll be having a Taquero for food and be splitting the cost evenly amongst The Glasshouse Members. As of today there is 16 of us that are attending. The Taquero is charging us $300.00 (so about $20.00 a piece), this is for All the tacos we can eat, that includes the Rice, Beans, sauces, Guacamole, Plates, Napkins & four different types of meats.

Please Note that if more Glasshouse Fest Riders Show up, then the money we would have to pitch in would be lower, the less Riders show up then we would all have to pitch inn a little more. The only ones that are pitching in are the Glasshouse Members, friends, Family & invites don't have to worry about nothing, the money would be collected that same day so no one thinks that they payed more. Also if each of us brings one of the following a twelve pack of water, soda or Beer (for the drinkers biggrin.gif ) would be cool and guarantee plenty of drinks for the picnic.  

Thanks,
Sorry for all the reading, just want everything to go smoothly Tomorrow,
Smurf*[/b][/quote]


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2008, 04:07 PM~11965875
> *TTT, Anybody want to exchange Numbers, Shoot me a PM. See you Guys Tomorrow. I'll try to log on here later, but if not keep this thing on Top, Thanks.
> *


ready roll homie :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Oct 24 2008, 10:05 AM~11962159
> *CAN I ROLL THROUGH   :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 24 2008, 09:17 PM~11966851
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


i need to go get my ragtop


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 24 2008, 07:28 PM~11966978
> *i need to go get my ragtop
> *


YES YOU DO


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE RIDERS PLANNING ON GOING TO THE PICNIC, I HOPE YOU HAVE A SAFE AND TRIP AND A GOOD TIME AT THE PICNIC. I WILL BE THERE IN SPIRT. *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

to anyone that went to the monday show in the park after the supershow in vegas..... there was a brown/ copper colored glasshouse with a flaked out roof with a darker brown tone and the same heavy flake in the side trim. im wondering if anyone has a photo of it or if you know if it might be in this topic? dirty, you where there. did you get a pic of it?


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 24 2008, 09:28 PM~11966978
> *i need to go get my ragtop
> *


THEM SQUARE HEADLIGHTS ON DEM 75-76'S ................. :biggrin: TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: THEM 73 GRILLES IZ NICE TOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

you guys take a lot pictures , to post on here . have a great time ...... TTT GLASSHOUSE FEST...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 24 2008, 07:33 PM~11967034
> *YES YOU DO
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 24 2008, 10:34 PM~11968108
> *to anyone that went to the monday show in the park after the supershow in vegas..... there was a brown/ copper colored glasshouse with a flaked out roof with a darker brown tone and the same heavy flake in the side trim. im wondering if anyone has a photo of it or if you know if it might be in this topic? dirty, you where there. did you get a pic of it?
> *


I DIDN'T HAVE MY CAMERA


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 24 2008, 09:34 PM~11968108
> *to anyone that went to the monday show in the park after the supershow in vegas..... there was a brown/ copper colored glasshouse with a flaked out roof with a darker brown tone and the same heavy flake in the side trim. im wondering if anyone has a photo of it or if you know if it might be in this topic? dirty, you where there. did you get a pic of it?
> *


i think its a couple pages back


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 23 2008, 03:36 PM~11954783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it this one


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

see you vatos manana


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 24 2008, 10:24 PM~11968508
> *is it this one
> *


THATS THE ONE! thanks homeboy.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

is anyone bringing an ice chest... mine isn't very big but I'll fill it to the top with ice so we can pour into a bigger one ... my work has a big ass ice machine


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 24 2008, 11:48 PM~11968629
> *is anyone bringing an ice chest... mine isn't very big but I'll fill it to the top with ice so we can pour into a bigger one ... my work has a big ass ice machine
> *


*I'm taking two and i believe Chopper is taking one.  You coming by the pad? See you locos tomorrow. Kick off at noon time  *


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 24 2008, 09:33 PM~11967034
> *YES YOU DO
> *


its goin down today called up the homie and im gonna go get it :biggrin: everyone have a safe trip up to the picnic wish i could of made it maybe next year


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

to those that do go. dont forget the camera.. get some pics up.. 
if im lucky one day i'll drive down and check it out. love to see a fleet of glass lining the road..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 25 2008, 08:11 AM~11969485
> *its goin down today called up the homie and im gonna go get it :biggrin:  everyone have a  safe trip up to the picnic wish i could of made it maybe next year
> *


dude... swing by winnipeg pick my ass up. lol.. or if my 76 is on the road it'll be a massive road trip lol


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 25 2008, 06:51 AM~11969781
> *to those that do go. dont forget the camera.. get some pics up..
> if im lucky one day i'll drive down and check it out. love to see a fleet of glass lining the road..
> *


Don't worry Homie I'll post some pics tonight. Hopefully we'll see you next year :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2008, 11:48 PM~11968899
> *I'm taking two and i believe Chopper is taking one.   You coming by the pad? See you locos tomorrow. Kick off at noon time
> *


I'm gonna avoid the 710... gonna be alot of construction Saturday from what the news said see you up there in a couple hours :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 25 2008, 09:54 AM~11969797
> *dude... swing by winnipeg pick my ass up. lol.. or if my 76 is on the road it'll be a massive road trip lol
> *


that would be nice to have a convoy of ghouses headin up


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

No worries about the pics 

Ill be getting faded tonite so I might not post them all tonite


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

Wat up mr74 we takin off your way


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HAVE A GREAT TIME HOMIES AND PICS FOR SURE WHOEVER POSTS THEM!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 25 2008, 06:11 AM~11969485
> *its goin down today called up the homie and im gonna go get it :biggrin:  everyone have a  safe trip up to the picnic wish i could of made it maybe next year
> *


OK BRO, I EXPECT TO SEE YOU WITH THE TOP DOWN AND THAT BIG ASS MUSTACHE YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

me and vic are on our way


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY+Oct 24 2008, 10:05 AM~11962159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 25 2008, 01:01 PM~11970632
> *OK BRO, I EXPECT TO SEE YOU WITH THE TOP DOWN AND THAT BIG ASS MUSTACHE YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT, :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha didnt end up drivin it today couldnt grow a mustache in time so i had the homie lowlife59 help tow it down for me he had to pick up my caddy anyway heres some pics  

here it is on the way back we had 2 houses rollin down the highway a rag and a glass


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 25 2008, 03:15 PM~11971824
> *haha didnt end up drivin it today couldnt grow a mustache in time so i had the homie lowlife59 tow it down for me he had to pick up my caddy anyway heres some pics
> 
> here it is on the way back we had 2 house rollin down the highway
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
Shit I need to find me one
Wish I could aford one right now but I can't 
Ill trade mine streight up for a running project but to find someone to trade


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 25 2008, 05:52 PM~11971972
> *:0  :0  :0
> Shit I need to find me one
> Wish I could aford one right now but I can't
> ...


i paid 1500 for this one need some work but still good price


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 25 2008, 03:59 PM~11972009
> *i paid 1500 for this one need some work but still good price
> *


Triple that price here


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 25 2008, 07:59 PM~11970620
> *HAVE A GREAT TIME HOMIES AND PICS FOR SURE WHOEVER POSTS THEM!!!
> *


cant wait on how it was at the park


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

No pics from the picnic yet
Don't know what's worse not being able to go or the anticipation of waiting for pics


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 25 2008, 06:08 PM~11972039
> *No pics from the picnic yet
> Don't know what's worse not being able to go or the anticipation of waiting for pics
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 25 2008, 05:59 PM~11972009
> *i paid 1500 for this one need some work but still good price
> *


Nice homie


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 24 2008, 09:34 PM~11968108
> *to anyone that went to the monday show in the park after the supershow in vegas..... there was a brown/ copper colored glasshouse with a flaked out roof with a darker brown tone and the same heavy flake in the side trim. im wondering if anyone has a photo of it or if you know if it might be in this topic? dirty, you where there. did you get a pic of it?
> *



Thats mine :biggrin: theres a couple pics in this forum and a few more on GOODTIMESCARCLUB.ORG under impalas


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

hno:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Does anybody here have a dash cap on there G_HOUSE? how is the quality? Any pics?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 25 2008, 04:06 PM~11972028
> *cant wait on how it was at the park
> 
> *


the Glasshouse Picnic was a great turn out, it was small so it gave everyone a chance to meet each other and check out the GLASSHOUSES, everything went smooth like we hoped, the homie BIGMIKE and the rest of the GLASSHOUSE family should have more pics from today

these are the only pics i was able to get from today


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 25 2008, 03:59 PM~11972009
> *i paid 1500 for this one need some work but still good price
> *


YOU DID VERY VERY WELL BRO!!!!! CONGRATS ON YOUR RAGHOUSE :biggrin: WANT TO SEE PROGRESS PICS, I HAVE SOME 74 TRIM IF YOU NEED IT LMK!! CONGRATS AGAIN HOMIE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 25 2008, 06:45 PM~11972718
> *the Glasshouse Picnic was a great turn out, it was small so it gave everyone a chance to meet each other and check out the GLASSHOUSES, everything went smooth like we hoped, the homie BIGMIKE and the rest of the GLASSHOUSE family should have more pics from today
> 
> these are the only pics i was able to get from today
> ...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WAS GOOD MEETING THE G-HOUSE FEST HOMIES  I HAD ALOT OF FUN JUST WISH I DIDN'T HAVE TO FUCKIN WORK :angry:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr.74, hugos76, *310~S.F.C.C*., INVISIBLE EMPIRE

it was good meeting you today bro...hopefully next time you can bring your HOUSE out


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 25 2008, 06:50 PM~11972742
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Mr.74, hugos76, 310~S.F.C.C., INVISIBLE EMPIRE
> 
> ...


ITS A GHOUSE THANG!! :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I KNOW BRO HOPEFULLY I STILL HAVE HER...TRUST ME SHE WILL BE THERE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 310~S.F.C.C., INVISIBLE EMPIRE, *STRAY 52*

NO TE QUEDES CALLADO :twak: :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 25 2008, 05:50 PM~11972742
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Mr.74, hugos76, 310~S.F.C.C., INVISIBLE EMPIRE
> 
> ...


`THE HOUSE LOOKED CLEAN BRO AND IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU ALSO


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 25 2008, 08:48 PM~11972727
> *YOU DID VERY VERY WELL BRO!!!!! CONGRATS ON YOUR RAGHOUSE :biggrin:  WANT TO SEE PROGRESS PICS, I HAVE SOME 74 TRIM IF YOU NEED IT LMK!! CONGRATS AGAIN HOMIE
> *


thx homie im thinkin of maybe throwin a 76 clip on it


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

How many houses were there?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 25 2008, 06:06 PM~11972840
> *How many houses were there?
> *


MAN I'D HAVE TO SAY ATLEAST LIKE 7-8 RIDES


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 25 2008, 07:04 PM~11972831
> *thx homie im thinkin of maybe throwin a 76 clip on it
> *


HELL YEAH!


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 25 2008, 09:13 PM~11972877
> *HELL YEAH!
> *


after owning the 76 im stuck on that front end


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

76 CAPRICE OR IMPALA?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 25 2008, 07:16 PM~11972893
> *after owning the 76 im stuck on that front end
> *


 :yes:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Oct 25 2008, 09:17 PM~11972899
> *76 CAPRICE OR IMPALA?
> *


caprice


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

THAT'S WHY I LOVE MY 76..CUZ OF THE SQUARE LIGHT AND STYLE OF FRONT GRILL


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Theres a couple of G-Houses in chicago. Maybe next year we can make a convoy and head west!


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Oct 25 2008, 09:20 PM~11972922
> *THAT'S WHY I LOVE MY 76..CUZ OF THE SQUARE LIGHT AND STYLE OF FRONT GRILL
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 25 2008, 06:21 PM~11972924
> *Theres a couple of G-Houses in chicago. Maybe next year we can make a convoy and head west!
> *


THAT'S WHAT WE WERE TALKING ABOUT TODAY  MAYBE WE CAN MAKE IT A YEARLY THING


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 25 2008, 09:21 PM~11972924
> *Theres a couple of G-Houses in chicago. Maybe next year we can make a convoy and head west!
> *


we have a few towards this way maybe everyone can meet up along the way and roll together


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

yea, just make it a date close to a show so we can go there the same week.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

G-HOUSE IS WORLD WIDE


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 25 2008, 09:33 PM~11972979
> *G-HOUSE IS WORLD WIDE
> *


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Oct 25 2008, 06:54 PM~11972765
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 310~S.F.C.C., INVISIBLE EMPIRE, STRAY 52
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: im still full tacos were fucken good!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Oct 25 2008, 07:09 PM~11972861
> *MAN I'D HAVE TO SAY ATLEAST LIKE 7-8 RIDES
> *


i think 11


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

im already gonna try to book a vacation out to cali next year whens the date gonna be :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Oct 25 2008, 06:36 PM~11972993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 25 2008, 06:32 PM~11972971
> *yea, just make it a  date close to a show so we can go there the same week.
> *


THAT WAS BROUGHT UP ALSO BRO.....WE WOULD WANT TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT HERE...I'M SURE YOU'VE SEEN VIDEOS OF ELYSIAN PARK

NOW JUST IMAGINE NOTHING BUT HOUSES LINED UP



LOWRIDING HEAVEN


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Oct 25 2008, 09:44 PM~11973040
> *THAT WAS BROUGHT UP ALSO BRO.....WE WOULD WANT TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT HERE...I'M SURE YOU'VE SEEN VIDEOS OF ELYSIAN PARK
> 
> NOW JUST IMAGINE NOTHING BUT HOUSES LINED UP
> ...


ive always wanted to go to a show at elysian park now if i could hook it up with gettin my rag and a bunch of other houses there that would be a real nice fuckin vacation :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

BIGMIKE onde andas :scrutinize: i want to see pictures :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 25 2008, 06:48 PM~11973066
> *ive always wanted to go to a show at elysian park now if i could hook it up with gettin my rag and a bunch of other houses there that would be a real nice fuckin vacation :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

FROM MY PHONE


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Tell the kids sorry no disney world this year!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 25 2008, 08:52 PM~11973090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam thats bad ass bro! can u imagine how many jaws dropped just looking at that


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 25 2008, 06:57 PM~11973116
> *Dam thats bad ass bro! can u imagine how many jaws dropped just looking at that
> *


PEOPLE WERE SLOWING DOWN JUST TO GET A LOOK BRO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin: g house ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 25 2008, 08:55 PM~11973101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE AND CLEAN! THE ONLY WAY!


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Cant find anybody up here to put in a 42 inch moonroof!


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 25 2008, 08:57 PM~11973118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What color is that?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 25 2008, 08:03 PM~11973154
> *What color is that?
> *


its called i cant afford a paint job :biggrin: 

buff primer


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 25 2008, 08:03 PM~11973154
> *What color is that?
> *


ITS CALLED FLAT BEIGE OVER TAN PEARL ONE OF A KIND


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

SAUL, DELEGATION 76, 310~S.F.C.C.
it was a good day


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 25 2008, 07:05 PM~11973159
> *its called i cant afford a paint job  :biggrin:
> 
> buff primer
> *



MY HOUSE NEEDS THE SAME TREATMENT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 25 2008, 07:05 PM~11973158
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOT TO LOVE THOSE CUSTOM PATTERNS LOL J/P


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks good on this end. similar tom mine. mine is a diamond white.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 25 2008, 08:09 PM~11973188
> *Looks good on this end. similar tom mine. mine is a diamond white.
> *


THERE U GO HE WAS TRYING TO GET THE SAME TONE THATS IT


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Oct 25 2008, 07:59 PM~11973124
> *PEOPLE WERE SLOWING DOWN JUST TO GET A LOOK BRO
> *


yup they were like were did all these boats come from :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

We should all post up what parts were trying to get rid of and trade them like baseball cards!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

CHOPPER 76, Mr.74 :wave:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

BESIDES THE BULLSHITTIN THE HOUSES LOOKES GREAT


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 25 2008, 08:06 PM~11973167
> *ITS CALLED FLAT BEIGE OVER TAN PEARL ONE OF A KIND
> *


 :twak: you still pedo!


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 25 2008, 09:12 PM~11973208
> *yup they were like were did all these boats come from  :biggrin:
> *


What they say, "theres a boat show in town."


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 25 2008, 08:15 PM~11973222
> *:twak: you still pedo!
> *


 :0 YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

I got some black vinyl seat for sale. anybody?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 25 2008, 08:15 PM~11973225
> *What they say, "theres a boat show in town."
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 25 2008, 08:13 PM~11973215
> *We should all post up what parts were trying to get rid of and trade them like baseball cards!
> *


they are going to be some big ass baseball cards


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Compare these impalas to the crap that comes off the assembly line now! :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 25 2008, 07:55 PM~11973101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHOSE IS THIS?? VERY CLEAN, DAMN!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 25 2008, 08:19 PM~11973255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP SMURF!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 T-TOPS ONLY IN L.A


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 25 2008, 08:26 PM~11973288
> *:0 T-TOPS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 25 2008, 09:26 PM~11973288
> *:0 T-TOPS ONLY IN L.A
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 x2


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 25 2008, 08:34 PM~11973340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 25 2008, 09:36 PM~11973353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

DELEGATION76 AND STRAY52 HOOKING UP THE BOTANA


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

damn wish i coul of been there


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN FOOD TURNED OUT GREAT!!!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

DAME 2 PA LLEVAR :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 25 2008, 08:40 PM~11973375
> *DELEGATION76 AND STRAY52 HOOKING UP THE BOTANA
> 
> 
> ...


estoy bien panson! no more body shots please por que me aguito y como mas :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 25 2008, 07:47 PM~11973409
> *estoy bien panson! no more body shots please por que me aguito y como mas :biggrin:
> *


IT'S JUST THE PICTURE LOCO IT ADDS 5 POUNDS :biggrin: 

LO DEMAS IS ALL YOU BROTHA :roflmao: J/P


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 25 2008, 08:47 PM~11973409
> *estoy bien panson! no more body shots please por que me aguito y como mas :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: a couple of laps around elysian park will get u in shape :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Was good meeting all the Homies at the Park today. Glad to see that everybody got Home safe.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I counted about 13-14 Glass/Rag Houses, great turn out, way better than what i expected for real, Mad props to all the Homies that attended and made this thing possible. Thanks to the Homie Chopper for picking all the food up, Thanks to The Homie DELEGATION76 & STRAY52 for stepping up and taking over the Taco stand :worship: Big props to The Homie Shop Laggards for driving all the way down from Stockton California on the 74 Rag :0 :0  *


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 25 2008, 11:06 PM~11973524
> *I counted about 13-14 Glass/Rag Houses, great turn out, way better than what i expected for real, Mad props to all the Homies that attended and made this thing possible. The Homie DELEGATION76 & STRAY52 for stepping up and taking over the Taco stand :worship:
> *


hopefully more next year


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 25 2008, 10:12 PM~11973550
> *hopefully more next year
> *


*  Seen all these Glasshouses at one place was/is rare Homie, it was a sight to see, when i was driving up i was like damn :0 :cheesy: There was a couple of members that couln't take thier cars for what ever reason but they where there representing none the less  *


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 25 2008, 11:19 PM~11973585
> *  Seen all these Glasshouses at one place was/is rare Homie, it was a sight to see, when i was driving up i was like damn :0  :cheesy: There was a couple of members that couln't take thier cars for what ever reason but they where there representing none the less
> *


i bet that was a nice sight to see


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 25 2008, 10:21 PM~11973603
> *i bet that was a nice sight to see
> *


* 
I'll have the only pictures i took up on Monday, sorry i couldn't get that many, Couldn't leave my little ones alone for too long.  *


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Had a great time it was nice meeting all you GLASSHOUSE RIDERS thanks BOXER AND DELEGATION76 SMURF AND STRAY52 for cooking the food. hope to do this next year twice as big for those who didnt show up hopefully you make out next time


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

1st Annual Glasshouse Picnic Oct. 25, 2008
It was nice meeting everyone it was a GREAT turnout.
Here are some pics :biggrin: 


















































































































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 25 2008, 07:06 PM~11973169
> *SAUL, DELEGATION 76, 310~S.F.C.C.
> it was a good day
> *


Hey Stray 52 did anybody mug you on your way home? cause you smelled like carne asada. :roflmao: :roflmao:

We got down thou


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 25 2008, 10:16 PM~11973954
> *Hey Stray 52 did anybody mug you on your way home? cause you smelled like carne asada.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> We got down thou
> *


 U GUYS REALLY DID THANKS


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 25 2008, 09:18 PM~11973965
> *U GUYS REALLY DID THANKS
> *


Hey Homie what happened you past us up?! Glad you made it safe thou. :biggrin: 
I was running on fumes needed fuel BAD :ugh:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice turn out wish i was able tro make it, i had to work half the day and then cook some food at a relatives b day.

hopefully next time i can rol up their, looked like a great turn out.

maybe another 1 before the end of teh year ? ?? ?? ??


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 25 2008, 10:26 PM~11974023
> *Hey Homie what happened you past us up?! Glad you made it safe thou. :biggrin:
> I was running on fumes needed fuel BAD :ugh:
> *


I was not able to get the exit and didn't know the area to good glad you made it home safe were you running on "E" echame


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 25 2008, 10:26 PM~11974025
> *nice turn out wish i was able tro make it, i had to work half the day and then cook some food at a relatives b day.
> 
> hopefully next time i can rol up their, looked like a great turn out.
> ...


COOL WE HAVE ANOTHER COOK FOR NEXT TIME


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 25 2008, 09:30 PM~11974048
> *I was not able to get the exit and didn't know the area to good glad you made it home safe were you running on  "E" echame
> *


Hells yeah!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 25 2008, 09:32 PM~11974066
> *COOL WE HAVE ANOTHER COOK FOR NEXT TIME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 25 2008, 10:16 PM~11973954
> *Hey Stray 52 did anybody mug you on your way home? cause you smelled like carne asada.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i already showered and i still smell the asada!  :biggrin:
> ...


 thanks to your wife's instructions tell here not to forget to post them up!
:roflmao:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 25 2008, 08:06 PM~11973524
> *I counted about 13-14 Glass/Rag Houses, great turn out, way better than what i expected for real, Mad props to all the Homies that attended and made this thing possible. Thanks to the Homie Chopper for picking all the food up, Thanks to The Homie DELEGATION76 & STRAY52 for stepping up and taking over the Taco stand :worship:  Big props to The Homie Shop Laggards for driving all the way down from Stockton California on the 74 Rag :0  :0
> *



Ya sabes Homie It's all good. We had a Great time. There was plenty of food & drinks. Hopefully next year it'll be TWICE as big


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 25 2008, 09:41 PM~11974101
> *thanks to your wife's instructions tell here not to forget to post them up!
> :roflmao:
> *


Bro we can't give out the SECRETS :nono: The real taquero well 
come after us hno: hno: LOL And ours came out better so ya sabes :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 25 2008, 08:06 PM~11973524
> *I counted about 13-14 Glass/Rag Houses, great turn out, way better than what i expected for real, Mad props to all the Homies that attended and made this thing possible. Thanks to the Homie Chopper for picking all the food up, Thanks to The Homie DELEGATION76 & STRAY52 for stepping up and taking over the Taco stand :worship:  Big props to The Homie Shop Laggards for driving all the way down from Stockton California on the 74 Rag :0  :0
> *


Thanks again for cooking all the food to DELEGATION76 & STRAY52 really apprieciated


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 25 2008, 09:04 PM~11973874
> *1st Annual Glasshouse Picnic Oct. 25, 2008
> It was nice meeting everyone it was a GREAT turnout.
> Here are some pics  :biggrin:
> ...



LOOK AT THAT CHULO IN THE MIDDLE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 25 2008, 10:04 PM~11973874
> *1st Annual Glasshouse Picnic Oct. 25, 2008
> It was nice meeting everyone it was a GREAT turnout.
> Here are some pics  :biggrin:
> ...


Next time


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DEFINITELY BRO NEXT TIME IT WAS FUN THE SHORT TIME I WAS THERE..... IT WAS LIKE I KNEW THESE FOOLS ALREADY


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

next time i will be on time :biggrin: 
instead of c.p time


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

to all the guys that were at the picknick - great turn out and great pix!
thanks for sharing  and smurf - big props for organizing it and getting
people and location lined up. hope yall had a great time and got back home 
safe


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DEFINITELY HAD A GREAT TIME...BUT WERE MISSING FEST MEMBERS


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 25 2008, 07:26 PM~11973288
> *:0 T-TOPS ONLY IN L.A
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: from ORANGE COUNTY


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 25 2008, 06:50 PM~11973072
> *BIGMIKE  onde andas  :scrutinize: i want to see pictures  :biggrin:
> *


just got home homie :biggrin: 

i'll post a few right now...i got un chingo :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 24 2008, 03:45 AM~11956526
> *Got you a heater box finally :wave:
> *


 :0 


:wave: 



:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 12:43 PM~11974871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 25 2008, 05:45 PM~11972718
> *the Glasshouse Picnic was a great turn out, it was small so it gave everyone a chance to meet each other and check out the GLASSHOUSES, everything went smooth like we hoped, the homie BIGMIKE and the rest of the GLASSHOUSE family should have more pics from today
> 
> these are the only pics i was able to get from today
> ...


  

yea i had a good time at the park too...this definately has to be done every year from now on :biggrin: 

ill post more pics tomorrow afternoon


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 06:43 AM~11974871
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:yes: :yes:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Great turnout I had a great time real glasshouse family shit . Looking forward to the next one


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 25 2008, 09:06 PM~11973524
> *I counted about 13-14 Glass/Rag Houses, great turn out, way better than what i expected for real, Mad props to all the Homies that attended and made this thing possible. Thanks to the Homie Chopper for picking all the food up, Thanks to The Homie DELEGATION76 & STRAY52 for stepping up and taking over the Taco stand :worship:  Big props to The Homie Shop Laggards for driving all the way down from Stockton California on the 74 Rag :0  :0
> *




It was a pleasure meeting and talking to all of the G-House family. I had a great time; all of the Houses were looking good. I left Stockton at 6:00 am to LA then took off to Bakersfield and left Bakerfield around 12:00 am. I did'nt get back to Stockton till 4:00 am this morning. What can I say but what a great day. I cannot wait till we all do it again. Thanks STRAYS 52 for showing me the way Elysian Park.
All of the G-House family stay  from Shops Laggard UCE Stockton.

P.S. Thanks SMURF for the compliment on driving down.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

What can I say 
But DAM!!! Its a G-HOUSE thang


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 26 2008, 12:06 PM~11975638
> *What can I say
> But DAM!!! Its a G-HOUSE thang
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*SO MANY NICE PICS IT LOOKED LIKE A GREAT TIME..... *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks for the tacos homies


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I HAVE A SET OF 5 14X7 TRU=SPOKES REVERSED FOR SALE THEY COME WITH N.O.S TRU SPOKE OCTAGON CAPS OR YOUR CHOICE OF TRU SPOKE DONUT CAPS THOSE ARE USED THE RIMS ARE IN FAIR CONDITION THERE GOOD FOR A DAILY THESE RIMS FIT 5 ON 5 AND 5 AND 4 3/4 SO THEY FIT ALL THE GLASSHOUSES THEY ALL HAVE THERE SPACERS IM TAKING OFFERS ON THEM I NEED THEM GONE TODAY SO I WILL LET THEM GO FOR CHEAP


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 26 2008, 11:28 AM~11976092
> *I HAVE A SET OF 5 14X7 TRU=SPOKES REVERSED FOR SALE THEY COME WITH N.O.S TRU SPOKE OCTAGON CAPS OR YOUR CHOICE OF TRU SPOKE DONUT CAPS THOSE ARE USED THE RIMS ARE IN FAIR CONDITION THERE GOOD FOR A DAILY THESE RIMS FIT 5 ON 5 AND 5 AND 4 3/4 SO THEY FIT ALL THE GLASSHOUSES THEY ALL HAVE THERE SPACERS IM TAKING OFFERS ON THEM I NEED THEM GONE TODAY SO I WILL LET THEM GO FOR CHEAP
> 
> 
> ...


CUANTO?? CALL ME


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

CHEAP HOMIE I NEED THEM GONE TODAY


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 26 2008, 11:30 AM~11976108
> *CUANTO?? CALL ME
> *


ACTUALLY PM ME MY BATTERY IS CHARGING ON THE CELL


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 26 2008, 06:06 AM~11973524
> *I counted about 13-14 Glass/Rag Houses, great turn out, way better than what i expected for real, Mad props to all the Homies that attended and made this thing possible. Thanks to the Homie Chopper for picking all the food up, Thanks to The Homie DELEGATION76 & STRAY52 for stepping up and taking over the Taco stand :worship:  Big props to The Homie Shop Laggards for driving all the way down from Stockton California on the 74 Rag :0  :0
> *


Hello GH-family,

Sad to read that right now, cuz I picked up the Blackhouse I've bought from Lolo of the Individuals and shipped it to Europe last wednesday. 
Bin in LA, have a GH and missed that meeting... :tears:

I've bought the GH for my 13 y.o. son, the next generation, to be sure that lowridin' never dies. I'll storage that car untill he's 18 and get his driverse license.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

YOUR SON IS VERY LUCKY TO HAVE A FATHER LIKE YOU!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 24 2008, 05:06 PM~11965867
> *It will get to you soon.I might need to hit you up for another hat mines seen better days as I am allways rocking it hard :thumbsup:
> *


you know i got 1 right here for your big dawg....



damn looks like i missed a good time at the picnic... wish i could have been there with my non house drop...HAHAHA.... but Seattle Wa. is a bit 2 far with gas prices even though they have gone down up here quite a bit... plus i'm leavin the country for a few weeks this week


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg+Oct 26 2008, 12:42 PM~11976196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY.....LUCKY!


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 26 2008, 01:28 PM~11976092
> *I HAVE A SET OF 5 14X7 TRU=SPOKES REVERSED FOR SALE THEY COME WITH N.O.S TRU SPOKE OCTAGON CAPS OR YOUR CHOICE OF TRU SPOKE DONUT CAPS THOSE ARE USED THE RIMS ARE IN FAIR CONDITION THERE GOOD FOR A DAILY THESE RIMS FIT 5 ON 5 AND 5 AND 4 3/4 SO THEY FIT ALL THE GLASSHOUSES THEY ALL HAVE THERE SPACERS IM TAKING OFFERS ON THEM I NEED THEM GONE TODAY SO I WILL LET THEM GO FOR CHEAP
> 
> 
> ...


damn i would like to scoop these up but no cash


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

the rims sold


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 26 2008, 02:36 PM~11976534
> *$250 for the tru spokes all 5 with caps  :0
> *


god damn i gotta check my bank homie :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

250 ALL 5 WHEELS WITH K/O'S :biggrin: AND ILL DO IT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

not the knock offs


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 26 2008, 12:53 PM~11976638
> *not the knock offs
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Oct 25 2008, 08:14 PM~11973216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i appreciate all the comments from you guys...the 74 is still in its project stages but i had to bring it out for the occasion....some dude that was just checking the rides out asked my brother is it was caprice day :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 11:28 AM~11976087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass pic bro...im gnna have to blow it up and throw it in my garage


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 26 2008, 01:36 PM~11976534
> *$250 for the tru spokes all 5 with caps  :0
> *


Wish I was closer in your area


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 11:28 AM~11976087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We should make this pic or the one with the GLASSHOUSERIDER The first annual picnic shirt and wear it next year


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 26 2008, 12:58 PM~11976998
> *We should make this pic or the one with the GLASSHOUSERIDER The first annual picnic shirt and wear it next year
> *


 that a big 10/4 homie :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*thanks for making this the best first glasshouse gathering*


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 26 2008, 04:01 PM~11977015
> *thanks for making this the best first glasshouse gathering
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 26 2008, 03:01 PM~11977015
> *thanks for making this the best first glasshouse gathering
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS! :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 04:26 AM~11974850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see an opening were I was parked at, to bad I took off before everyone took this pic  . The pic is looking good.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 26 2008, 11:01 PM~11977015
> *thanks for making this the best first glasshouse gathering
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

dayum now that is a nice idea!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 26 2008, 03:27 PM~11977459
> *:0
> 
> dayum now that is a nice idea!
> *



*yea... took it off my 74' that morning and had my bro-in-law throw some stripes on it...*


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 26 2008, 02:01 PM~11977015
> *thanks for making this the best first glasshouse gathering
> 
> 
> ...


Hi bro do me a favor and put Shops Laggard on your fender skirt bro. I did not get a chance to wright my name on it. Thanks in advance. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 26 2008, 10:28 AM~11976092
> *I HAVE A SET OF 5 14X7 TRU=SPOKES REVERSED FOR SALE THEY COME WITH N.O.S TRU SPOKE OCTAGON CAPS OR YOUR CHOICE OF TRU SPOKE DONUT CAPS THOSE ARE USED THE RIMS ARE IN FAIR CONDITION THERE GOOD FOR A DAILY THESE RIMS FIT 5 ON 5 AND 5 AND 4 3/4 SO THEY FIT ALL THE GLASSHOUSES THEY ALL HAVE THERE SPACERS IM TAKING OFFERS ON THEM I NEED THEM GONE TODAY SO I WILL LET THEM GO FOR CHEAP
> 
> 
> ...



AND I NEED RIMS BUT NO FERIA :angry: GOOD LUCK BRO


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 11:28 AM~11976087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad a$$ pic right here.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HELL YEAH BRO ONLY IF THEY ALLOWED PICTURES IN SIGS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*THAT WAS A GOOD IDEA ON THE SKIRT.....I COULDN'T RESIST THOUGH. MAN I WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE! FOR ALL THE ABSENT GLASSHOUSE OWNERS*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WE TALKED ABOUT PLANNING IT OUT MORE NEXT YEAR AND SEE HOW MANY CAN ROLL IT WOULD F BEEN COOL TO SEE THE REST OF THE FEST MEMBERS


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Oct 26 2008, 05:54 PM~11977655
> *WE TALKED ABOUT PLANNING IT OUT MORE NEXT YEAR AND SEE HOW MANY CAN ROLL IT WOULD F BEEN COOL TO SEE THE REST OF THE FEST MEMBERS
> *


ive always wanted to see cali if the year works out for me ill be taking my vacation up there


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 26 2008, 01:17 PM~11976784
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: wassup stray...was good meeting you bro
> :biggrin: i appreciate all the comments from you guys...the 74 is still in its project stages but i had to bring it out for the occasion....some dude that was just checking the rides out asked my brother is it was caprice day :biggrin:
> *


EVERYDAY IS CAPRICE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 26 2008, 03:46 PM~11977595
> *THAT WAS A GOOD IDEA ON THE SKIRT.....I COULDN'T RESIST THOUGH. MAN I WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE! FOR ALL THE ABSENT GLASSHOUSE OWNERS
> 
> 
> ...


I WORKED ALL WEEKEND BUT THANKS TO ALL YOU GUYS FOR THE PICS AND STORIES NEXT PICNIC IM THERE!!! LOOKS LIKE EVRYONE HAD A GREAT TIME AND SAFE JOUTNEYS HOME AS WELL!!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 26 2008, 06:44 PM~11977986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of this car?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 02:28 PM~11976087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that needs to be made into a poster or somethin right there


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

anybody need some seats?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 26 2008, 05:10 PM~11978688
> *that needs to be made into a poster or somethin right there
> *


i got the original file pic so if anyone is really interested in blowin it up just let me know


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 10:46 PM~11979696
> *i got the original file pic so if anyone is really interested in blowin it up just let me know
> *


can you have them made into posters? or are talking about sending us the file so we can have them made?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 26 2008, 06:51 PM~11979771
> *can you have them made into posters? or are talking about sending us the file so we can have them made?
> *


whichever way homie


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 10:52 PM~11979779
> *whichever way homie
> *


not to bitch or anything, but I have enough crap going on right now. If you were to get some made I know I'd at least get one off you


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 26 2008, 06:54 PM~11979796
> *not to bitch or anything, but I have enough crap going on right now. If you were to get some made I know I'd at least get one off you
> *


cool. ill see what i can do


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 11:00 PM~11979875
> *cool. ill see what i can do
> *


good deal homie, thanx


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 09:54 PM~11980902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats wassup BIGMIKE


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

My son is playing with his toys untill he's eightteen...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 26 2008, 11:40 PM~11981237
> *My son is playing with his toys untill he's eightteen...
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN DOES HE TURN 18?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 27 2008, 07:47 AM~11981289
> *WHEN DOES HE TURN 18?
> *


In 2012 :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 26 2008, 11:51 PM~11981325
> *In 2012  :uh:
> *


THE NEXT FOUR YEARS ARE GOING TO BE TOURTURE, POOR HOMIE :tears:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

I spoke with the president and vice-president of Homies c.c. at Homies Hydraulics last week and look what I saw on the parking place:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

That top is sick!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Pick up the car with my homie JD at Lolo's place.









Cruisin' through LA. Crenshaw Blvd.

















Compton.









Filling the tanks.









Visiting Curly.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

CHOPPER 1976 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

What to do with the cracked dash pad? Need your advise homies.
I saw these advertisements on ebay.com: DASH MAT and DASH PAD CAP
It's only temporary 'till I find an original dash pad.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

dam i wanted to go to the picnic.  it looked fun though! :biggrin: but ill be there next year for sure!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

*pg. 976*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 26 2008, 10:03 PM~11981417
> *I spoke with the president and vice-president of Homies c.c. at Homies Hydraulics last week and look what I saw on the parking place:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS VERY SIMILAR TO SILVERDOLLERS G-HOUSE????


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

wow: I just want to tell you guys that I feel like I got be a part of history
in LA on saturday. I learned alot. and made friends. I was welcomed 
and made to feal apart of, i saw the homie with the 68 (we cruzzed way back
in the day) and then stray's I have seen before was really cool as well as everybody else was to me. Damm and the car's........wow!
smurf you showed real deplomacy, and generosity. And you were a sorce of inspiration for riders everywhere...And Delegation 76! just as cool as any body 
could be.....And I have a feeling I am going to running from LB rider. real soon.
okay shit all yall thanks.... And coolest thing of it all, is knowing that I am not 
trippin! that it's not just me! that its not all in my head! the glasshouse is just 
that damm motha fuckin pretty . once I get this uploading shit back to my memory i will post pics of a halted under construction 76 caprice I need parts for.
Once again! good lookin out glasshouse family. God Bless you and all your loved ones.....


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 27 2008, 08:38 AM~11981632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This picture is beautiful homie, my new desktop!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

blast from the past... pic from a shooting 2 years ago when I still rolled 4dr & 2dr










I hate to say it but I miss the 4dr


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 26 2008, 03:31 PM~11977493
> *Hi bro do me a favor and put Shops Laggard on your fender skirt bro. I did not get a chance to wright my name on it. Thanks in advance. Stay    from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


Sorry to mention that it would be an honor to be on your fender skirt with you and the other brothers I met at the picnic; riding in spirit all the time with all of us together on your car, bro.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 27 2008, 01:39 AM~11981638
> *What to do with the cracked dash pad? Need your advise homies.
> I saw these advertisements on ebay.com: DASH MAT and DASH PAD CAP
> It's only temporary 'till I find an original dash pad.
> *


you can buy reproduction ones from impalabobs and other websites theyre aroun $100 or $150 something like that


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 27 2008, 02:24 AM~11982023
> *wow: I just want to tell you guys that I feel like I got be a part of history
> in LA on saturday. I learned alot.  and made friends.  I was welcomed
> and made to feal apart of, i saw the homie with the 68 (we cruzzed way back
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 25 2008, 11:00 PM~11973843
> *Had a great time it was nice meeting all you GLASSHOUSE RIDERS thanks BOXER AND DELEGATION76  SMURF AND STRAY52 for cooking the food. hope to do this next year twice as big for those who didnt show up hopefully you make out next time
> *


*It's all good Homie, the best part is that you made it, better late then never   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 26 2008, 02:18 PM~11976787
> *thats a bad ass pic bro...im gnna have to blow it up and throw it in my garage
> *


*CHOPPER 1976</span> :biggrin:
*[/quote]

:0 :0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

:0 976 :0


























:0 :0 :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 27 2008, 01:48 AM~11981911












* :0 :0 :0 :0 
From Left to Right (Hope the Homies don't mind):
CAPRICE CLASSICS, HARBOR AREA PHIL, Me & My Little Girl :biggrin: , 310~S.F.C.C.(With The Shades), TJONES, BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE, G-house74(Black T-Shirt), CHOPPER76, Hydrohype, STRAY 52, FERNS213, MR. 74, 1975 VERT, Mr. DELEGATION76 and his lovely Daughter, last but not least The Homie SHOPS LAGGARD , The Homie BIGG RAYY and The Homie with the Blue 76 that only was there for a little bit, sorry didn't get the name  Wish you Guys could have made the Picture   


It's a Trip how all this went down and we reached page 976 :0 :cheesy: *


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 27 2008, 12:39 AM~11981638
> *What to do with the cracked dash pad? Need your advise homies.
> I saw these advertisements on ebay.com: DASH MAT and DASH PAD CAP
> It's only temporary 'till I find an original dash pad.
> *


Ive been trying to look at one of these dash pads installed before I buy it, but no luck! Can anybody here post a picture


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 27 2008, 03:24 AM~11982023
> *wow: I just want to tell you guys that I feel like I got be a part of history
> in LA on saturday. I learned alot.  and made friends.  I was welcomed
> and made to feal apart of, i saw the homie with the 68 (we cruzzed way back
> ...



*Same here Homie, was really nice meeting you and the rest of the fellas, I can already tell that next year it's only going to get better :cheesy: Like i said before WE all made this thing possible and everything went nice and smooth. 
We pulled it off, getting Grown Straight Men of different Ethnicities and back grounds that have never met each other but share the Same Love for GLASSHOUSES together for a good Time at the Park. That alone was a huge success, No Drama, No Fools Mad Dogging, No worries about having your Wife & Little ones in danger, just a good old Picnic. Just my 2.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> *(langeberg @ Oct 27 2008, 12:39 AM) *
> What to do with the cracked dash pad? Need your advise homies.
> I saw these advertisements on ebay.com: DASH MAT and DASH PAD CAP
> It's only temporary 'till I find an original dash pad.*





> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 27 2008, 11:39 AM~11984028
> *Ive been trying to look at one of these dash pads installed before I buy it, but no luck!    Can anybody here post a picture
> *



*Before:

<img src=\'http://i35.tinypic.com/29osb5g.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i36.tinypic.com/5dm5ix.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

After:*


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

did you get that painted or shoot some clear ?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 27 2008, 12:02 PM~11984230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 :0 :0 Didn't know my Interior looked that Nice :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 27 2008, 12:07 PM~11984268
> *did you get that painted or shoot some clear ?
> *


*
Nope, no clear. The Color is called Satin Black, not Glossy at all.  *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 27 2008, 10:07 AM~11984270
> * :0  :0  :0  :0 Didn't know my Interior looked that Nice :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

If I knew it look that good i would of got mine a long time ago!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

ill let y'all know about that line up pic sometime this week


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 27 2008, 12:12 PM~11984310
> *
> *


KLEEEEEN!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 27 2008, 12:13 PM~11984318
> *If I knew it look that good i would of got mine a long time ago!
> *


*You'll be surprised at how many are running them out there, but for some reason they wont say or admit to it  I have no problem with it.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Damn BIG MIKE, your pictures are Bad Ass Homie. :worship: :worship: *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 27 2008, 10:23 AM~11984396
> *Damn BIG MIKE, your pictures are Bad Ass Homie.  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks SMURF  i'll put up some more later


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 27 2008, 12:25 PM~11984411
> *thanks SMURF    i'll put up some more later
> *


*Can't wait Homie, I'll post my humble addition in a few  .*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 27 2008, 11:23 AM~11984396
> *Damn BIG MIKE, your pictures are Bad Ass Homie.  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2 It was nice meeting you SMURF and the rest of the GLASSHOUSE family. These are going to be good stories to tell our grand kids and our own kids when we get old. :0 the memmories. I might be going to Traffic cc show if I can find UPLAND califas. I will be bring Shops Laggard out for that one, it is my custom 74 Caprice H/T if I do go. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 27 2008, 01:02 PM~11984766
> *X2 It was nice meeting you SMURF and the rest of the GLASSHOUSE family. These are going to be good stories to tell our grand kids and our own kids when we get old.  :0  the memmories. I might be going to Traffic cc show if I can find UPLAND califas. I will be bring Shops Laggard out for that one, it is my custom 74 Caprice H/T if I do go. Stay    from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


*Same here Homie, Glad you Guys made it back Home O.K., Can't wait till next year so we can do this again.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Here are some of my Pictures, i only took a few, but the Homie Chopper took more than i thought :cheesy:  . Sorry the ones i took are a little blurry but i was juggling the Camera and My Little Boy at the same time   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*My Last Ones, wish i would have taken more  , Thanks to the Homie Chopper for doing me the favor of snapping some shots with my camera.  *


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

DONT PISS OFF YOUR WIFE







E! :


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Oct 27 2008, 10:25 AM~11983893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the blue 76 was donald from groupe cc if i remember correctly did anybody get shots of the bubble wrapped interrior in his car!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 27 2008, 12:32 PM~11984981
> *DONT PISS OFF YOUR WIFE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

i want some tacos :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 27 2008, 01:36 PM~11985009
> *i want some tacos  :biggrin:
> *


*You didn't take any Home? I was telling people to take what ever they wanted, shit i brought some of the Chicken and Rice for lunch today :biggrin:  *


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Oct 27 2008, 01:35 PM~11985008
> *:0
> *


1 broken window+ 2 slashed tires = one mad woman


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 27 2008, 12:36 PM~11985009
> *i want some tacos  :biggrin:
> *



after seeing my belly in the pics...i'm going on a fucking diet....fuck....



dam those tacos sound great right now...


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

since the price of gas went down it was pretty cool drive my glasshouse around with out putting a big dent in my pocket!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 27 2008, 01:39 PM~11985031
> *after seeing my belly in the pics...i'm going on a fucking diet....fuck....
> dam those tacos sound great right now...
> *



*Someone left a 12 pack of Millers on top of my Ice Chest :cheesy: Too bad i have a fucked liver and don't drink anymore :angry:  *


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 27 2008, 12:38 PM~11985021
> *You didn't take any Home? I was telling people to take what ever they wanted, shit i brought some of the Chicken and Rice for lunch today :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: if they would of came home with me they would of been gone yeaturday!
food to me is like alcohol to some people. you just cant have one beer!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 11:38 PM~11981632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT PIC!!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 27 2008, 03:32 PM~11984981
> *DONT PISS OFF YOUR WIFE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 10:38 PM~11981632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 27 2008, 02:07 PM~11984267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My new wallpaper


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

DAMN THAT IS A BADD ASSS PIC!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 27 2008, 06:34 PM~11986634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


indeed......poster #2??????? :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN SOME FIRME PICS OF THE HOUSES


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

PINCHE BIG MIKE YOU GET DOWN


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Oct 27 2008, 04:28 PM~11987097
> *PINCHE BIG MIKE YOU GET DOWN
> *


x2


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 27 2008, 05:34 PM~11986634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: Right click...save. You trying to make it next year Dirty???


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 27 2008, 09:32 PM~11984981
> *DONT PISS OFF YOUR WIFE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 27 2008, 08:26 PM~11987789
> *dauym thats bad! dunno how i would react to that....  :0
> *


x2 but I'm sure it wouldn't be good


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 28 2008, 12:34 AM~11986634
> *
> 
> 
> ...



smurf got it LAID OUT  


:thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Do you guys shorten the rear end to get them to lay the ass end or do u swap out the rear ends? my dads gonna juice his glasshouse soon and wants to find out how to lay the ass end down with skirts and 13X7s


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 27 2008, 07:02 PM~11988946
> *Do you guys shorten the rear end to get them to lay the ass end or do u swap out the rear ends? my dads gonna juice his glasshouse soon and wants to find out how to lay the ass end down with skirts and 13X7s
> *


979 pages educate yourself


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: , DELEGATION 76, shops laggard :wave:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 27 2008, 07:46 PM~11989524
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: , DELEGATION 76, shops laggard :wave:
> *


 :wave: STRAY 52 & DELEGATION 76, Stay  from Shops Laggard, until we meet again brothers.


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been away too long, how was the picnic?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Oct 27 2008, 06:52 PM~11989602
> *I've been away too long, how was the picnic?
> *


Check out the previous pages...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: BIGMIKE & G-HOUSE 74. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

What's up glasshouse homies, sorry i missed the picnic next time I wont be working and roll out there with my new project I am working on....


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Oct 27 2008, 09:00 PM~11990498
> *What's up glasshouse homies, sorry i missed the picnic next time I wont be working and roll out there with my new project I am working on....
> *


  until next year homie. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Oct 27 2008, 07:46 PM~11990347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Jose, you missed out homie...next year should be even better if you bring out that new project


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 27 2008, 06:52 PM~11989598
> *:wave: STRAY 52 & DELEGATION 76, Stay   from Shops Laggard, until we meet again brothers.
> *


Sup Homie, hit me up if your coming down on the 9th :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 27 2008, 06:46 PM~11989524
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: , DELEGATION 76, shops laggard :wave:
> *


sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 27 2008, 10:11 AM~11984300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Big Mike nice meeting you homie. You took some nice shots of my car
Thanks :worship:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

what up Rich Big Mike to some good pics of your HOUSE


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ttt


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Oct 27 2008, 09:00 PM~11990498
> *What's up glasshouse homies, sorry i missed the picnic next time I wont be working and roll out there with my new project I am working on....
> *


I gave you a call but I should of left a message


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 27 2008, 01:24 AM~11982023
> *wow: I just want to tell you guys that I feel like I got be a part of history
> in LA on saturday. I learned alot.  and made friends.  I was welcomed
> and made to feal apart of, i saw the homie with the 68 (we cruzzed way back
> ...


Sup Homie it was a pleasure meeting you and just talking about our Ghouses. And on parts let me know I got a LITTLE stach


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 27 2008, 09:40 PM~11991539
> *what up Rich Big Mike to some good pics of your HOUSE
> *


Yeah Homie madd props to Big Mike. Hector can you PM me Boxers cell?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 27 2008, 08:43 AM~11983497
> *It's all good Homie, the best part is that you made it, better late then never
> *


Sup Smurf it was a great picnic. Everyone really enjoyed it, looks like next year is going to be even Bigger. :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 27 2008, 07:55 PM~11984172
> *
> Before:
> 
> ...


Looking good. Thanks for sharing these pics.
Wondering what was wrong with the old dash cap.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76+Oct 27 2008, 09:36 PM~11991509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas, i got just a few more :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 07:46 PM~11979696
> *i got the original file pic so if anyone is really interested in blowin it up just let me know
> *


DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO GO BUT WOULD LOVE ONE OF THOSE POSTERS :biggrin: 
BE THERE NEXT YEAR FOR SURE


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 27 2008, 08:46 PM~11990347
> *:wave: BIGMIKE & G-HOUSE 74. Stay    from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


IT WAS A PLEASURE MEETING YOU AND YOUR CLUB MEMBERS HOMIE YOUR 74 IS MY MOTIVATION


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.74, *BIGMIKE*

Whats up BIGMIKE


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 27 2008, 10:49 PM~11992024
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Mr.74, BIGMIKE
> 
> ...


que onda Mr.74, you guys missed out on the halloween party, it was happening homie


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 27 2008, 11:52 PM~11992038
> *que onda Mr.74, you guys missed out on the halloween party, it was happening homie
> *


one of the homies had a B-Day party that same night so we ended up hitting that up...pa la otra homie for sure, gracias for the invite though


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 27 2008, 11:03 PM~11992091
> *one of the homies had a B-Day party that same night so we ended up hitting that up...pa la otra homie for sure, gracias for the invite though
> *


cool :thumbsup:

it was cool on saturday tho...fuckin primo and his CURRU CUU! :roflmao:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Oct 27 2008, 09:00 PM~11990498
> *What's up glasshouse homies, sorry i missed the picnic next time I wont be working and roll out there with my new project I am working on....
> *


 :0


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 28 2008, 12:07 AM~11992100
> *cool :thumbsup:
> 
> it was cool on saturday tho...fuckin primo and his CURRU CUU! :roflmao:
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

fuckin vato had me and my bro going...those dudes got down tho, good thing i wasn't drinking or they would've been playing forever :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 27 2008, 11:11 PM~11992121
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> fuckin vato had me and my bro going...those dudes got down tho, good thing i wasn't drinking or they would've been playing forever :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 27 2008, 05:39 PM~11987241
> *:yes:  Right click...save.  You trying to make it next year Dirty???
> *


Yes sir...and you?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 27 2008, 10:25 PM~11991408
> *Sup Homie,  hit me up if your coming down on the 9th :biggrin:
> *


I will, I am going to PM you my phone #. Pm me your # homie . Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 28 2008, 09:20 AM~11993052
> *Yes sir...and you?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 28 2008, 12:07 AM~11992100
> *cool :thumbsup:
> 
> it was cool on saturday tho...fuckin primo and his CURRU CUU! :roflmao:
> ...


THE CURRU CUU SOUNDED GOOD PRETTY GOOD FROM WERE I WAS GRILLING! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

1996 impala ss rear end


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431137


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 27 2008, 11:51 PM~11991629
> *Sup Smurf it was a great picnic. Everyone really enjoyed it, looks like next year is going to be even Bigger.  :thumbsup:
> *


*
:0 :0 Beautiful Shots.  *


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 27 2008, 11:35 PM~11991966
> *IT WAS A PLEASURE MEETING YOU AND YOUR CLUB MEMBERS HOMIE YOUR 74 IS MY MOTIVATION
> *


Same here, it is a pleasure meeting you also. Thanks on the compliments on my 74 Caprice H/T. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

[/quote]

If I go to the TRAFFIC cc car show on Nov. 9th, I will be bring Shops Laggard down for the show. I hope to see some of my G-House family there. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN WE NEED TO DO THAT PICNIC AGAIN...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 28 2008, 10:33 AM~11994240
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

T T T


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 26 2008, 02:01 PM~11977015
> *thanks for making this the best first glasshouse gathering
> 
> 
> ...


I HAD A GREAT TIME MEETING ALL THE G-FEST FAMILY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Oct 28 2008, 04:15 PM~11997991
> *I HAD A GREAT TIME MEETING ALL THE G-FEST FAMILY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR
> *


Same here 1975 VERT, God willing we will be seeing the G-House family at the picnic again. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 28 2008, 04:20 PM~11998043
> *Same here 1975 VERT, God willing we will be seeing the G-House family at the picnic again. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 28 2008, 04:20 PM~11998043
> *Same here 1975 VERT, God willing we will be seeing the G-House family at the picnic again. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


I GIVE YOU A LOT OF CREDIT FOR DIVING YOUR RAG FROM STOCKTON!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 28 2008, 03:40 PM~11998249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 28 2008, 03:26 PM~11998104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEANNNNN HOMIE


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 28 2008, 05:26 PM~11998104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAM IS THAT KLEEEN! :0


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

anybody know were i can find the chrome molding for a vinyl top im building a 76 glasshouse


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Oct 28 2008, 07:43 PM~11999484
> *anybody  know were i can find the chrome molding for a vinyl top im building a  76  glasshouse
> *


TJONES.....GOT IT ALL!


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76+Oct 28 2008, 05:56 PM~11998986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks alot  and thank you POPEYE FUR POSTIN


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

clean!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Oct 28 2008, 04:24 PM~11998082
> *I GIVE YOU A LOT OF CREDIT FOR DIVING YOUR RAG FROM STOCKTON!
> *


Thanks 1975 VERT, that car is a driver. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 28 2008, 04:26 PM~11998104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice homie, keep up the good work. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 27 2008, 10:11 AM~11984300
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bad Ass :thumbsup: Looking good Rich


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE whats up homie? i see you!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOL WHAT UP G FEST....

EY BOXER TYPE WITH THEM 2 FINGERS DOGG IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Damn looks like yall had fun at the get together.. wish i wasnt on the other side of the country..


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 28 2008, 04:26 PM~11998104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this pic..ride looks good.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Oct 27 2008, 07:02 PM~11988946
> *Do you guys shorten the rear end to get them to lay the ass end or do u swap out the rear ends? my dads gonna juice his glasshouse soon and wants to find out how to lay the ass end down with skirts and 13X7s
> *


damn foolio, have pops give me a call when i get back from New Zealand, we'll talk about the casa and what to do....


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here you go Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I LIKE TO SEE SOME OF THESE GLASSHOUSES AT THE OHANA SO CAL CRUISE NIGHT THIS SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Oct 29 2008, 11:04 AM~12005938
> *LOL WHAT UP G FEST....
> 
> EY BOXER TYPE WITH THEM 2 FINGERS DOGG IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


o k


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wish i could of gone to the picnic


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Oct 29 2008, 07:48 PM~12009481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT! MY JEFE SAID HE THOUGHT THAT CORRIDO WAS ABOUT A GLASSHOUSE. THAT CORRIDO WONT EVER GET PLAYED OUT AND NO ONE SINGS IT BETTER THEN LOS TIGRES. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find some conv parts like the latches on the top?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*The Homie Johny A.K.A Mr.74 :0 :0 Bad Ass picture :worship: :worship: *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 29 2008, 08:28 PM~12011751
> *The Homie Johny A.K.A Mr.74 :0  :0 Bad Ass picture  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

from the weekend at the park


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 29 2008, 10:47 PM~12011931
> *:thumbsup:
> *



* :biggrin: 
YOU GUYS TAKE SOME BOMB ASS PICTURES HOMIE, KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO  *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 29 2008, 09:28 PM~12011751
> *The Homie Johny A.K.A Mr.74 :0  :0 Bad Ass picture  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


that was back in my modeling days :biggrin: lol puro pedo...the homie was just fucking around with some shots of the glasshouse


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Oct 29 2008, 05:48 PM~12009481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I had the musicos play that jam at the picnic for the occasion


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 29 2008, 11:36 PM~12012356
> *from the weekend at the park
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Boatailing :0


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Oct 29 2008, 08:43 PM~12011186
> *Does anyone know where I can find some conv parts like the latches on the top?
> *


yeah homie, just google search scissor tops and you'll find everything you need to rebuild your top


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: G/R-House family.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 29 2008, 11:36 PM~12012356
> *from the weekend at the park
> 
> 
> ...


EL DRUNK RIVI LOL


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Oct 29 2008, 07:21 AM~12003929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks SPOOK... hows yours coming along


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Oct 29 2008, 07:59 AM~12004694
> *Bad Ass :thumbsup: Looking good Rich
> *


thanks Mario ready for next week :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

U GUYZ HAVE SOME CLEAN GHOUSES!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

do any of you homies out in cali or better yet glendale, cali know " classic76" on here that will vouche for him if I buy something off him?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cars looking badass man.. i love the how them T's turned out..


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Oct 30 2008, 06:26 PM~12020195
> *do any of you homies out in cali or better yet glendale, cali know " classic76" on here that will vouche for him if I buy something off him?
> *


one of my best custoners :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 30 2008, 09:41 PM~12022116
> *one of my best custoners :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP CHOPPER!


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

my old rag


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

new one


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Happy Halloween to all the glasshouse homies


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

happy halloween to all you guys. make sure you take the lil ones trick or treating where they give out chocolate. drool.

whats up bigben.havent done much to the glasshouse lately. going to redo the trunk this weekend.ill post up some pics.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 31 2008, 01:43 AM~12023189
> *Happy Halloween to all the glasshouse homies
> *


x2


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Oct 30 2008, 10:56 PM~12022779
> *new one
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP G-HOUSE HOMIES uffin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 31 2008, 02:43 AM~12023189
> *Happy Halloween to all the glasshouse homies
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY HALLOWEEN G-HOUSERS!!


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Oct 30 2008, 11:54 PM~12022765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Oct 31 2008, 11:39 AM~12026447
> *WHAT UP G-HOUSE HOMIES uffin:
> *


sup homie


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazed out_@Oct 30 2008, 09:54 PM~12022765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

sup Ghouse Riders, any of y'all going to the Traffic CC show next sunday?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 31 2008, 10:28 PM~12030749
> *sup Ghouse Riders, any of y'all going to the Traffic CC show next sunday?
> *


IM NOT GOING BUT I THINK SOME OF MY HOMIES FROM MY CLUB ARE GOING


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 31 2008, 09:28 PM~12030749
> *sup Ghouse Riders, any of y'all going to the Traffic CC show next sunday?
> *



I'll be there Homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

cool, i'll see you guys there


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 31 2008, 10:37 PM~12030837
> *I'll be there Homie :biggrin:
> *


See you there RICH


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 








:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
HOWS EVERYONE DOING


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 1 2008, 12:34 AM~12031486
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


You need to bring your ride to LA homie


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 31 2008, 12:33 PM~12026380
> *
> *


Any updates on your 76 post pics


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 1 2008, 12:37 AM~12031500
> *You need to bring your ride to LA homie
> *


FOR THE NEXT GLASSHOUSE GET TOGETHER ILL BE THERE
BUT FOR NOW WORKING ON GETTING A NEW ENGINE


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

T T T ........


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:around: :around: :around: :around: 

HOPE EVERYONE HADE A GOOD HALLOWEEN I DID :biggrin: :biggrin: 







:around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Before













After


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 31 2008, 10:37 PM~12030837
> *I'll be there Homie :biggrin:
> *


:wave: DELEGATION 76 I will call you on Sat.. I am taking SHOPS LAGGARD to the show also.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Nov 1 2008, 06:20 PM~12034636
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 31 2008, 11:23 PM~12031431
> *See you there RICH
> *


10/4 homie :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Nov 1 2008, 04:20 PM~12034636
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...


CAME OUT NICE, CONGATS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 1 2008, 05:59 PM~12035159
> *CAME OUT NICE, CONGATS!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 CONGRATS :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Oct 30 2008, 07:19 PM~12020126
> *U GUYZ HAVE SOME CLEAN GHOUSES!
> *


u got a nice one to


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Nov 1 2008, 05:20 PM~12034636
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...


Your killing me.Your GlassHouse looks badass but when are do you plan to put your grill in?

All the new pic's your GlassHouse is tooth less 

So a new pic with the grill would be great to see :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Nov 2 2008, 12:20 AM~12034636
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...


Man thats great!! nice job
love the no grill by the way, looks bad!


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Send my grille to krazy kutting in arizona, he is making me 
a billet grille needed the original to make it exactly should be
getting it this week will post pics as soon as i get it. 
Thanks guys for all the nice comments.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 1 2008, 04:07 PM~12034869
> *:wave:  DELEGATION 76 I will call you on Sat.. I am taking SHOPS LAGGARD to the show also.
> *


10/4 :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Nov 2 2008, 06:45 AM~12037737
> *Send my grille to krazy kutting in arizona, he is making me
> a billet grille needed the original to make it exactly should be
> getting it this week will post pics as soon as i get it.
> ...


I see :0

Can not wait to see your GlassHouse with a billet grill should look killer :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 2 2008, 02:47 PM~12040083
> *I see :0
> 
> Can not wait to see your GlassHouse with a billet grill should look killer :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 2 2008, 05:00 PM~12040415
> *:yes:
> *


Heres mine. Made it a few years back from a ford bronco billet grill and a dremel drill.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 2 2008, 06:49 PM~12041565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Nov 1 2008, 07:16 PM~12035236
> *u got a nice one to
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 2 2008, 06:52 PM~12041595
> *niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Rollin in november


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 2 2008, 07:49 PM~12041565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats CUSTOM! :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

*I DONT KNOW IF IVE EVER POSTED THESE PICS BEFORE BUT IM GONNA POST THEM ANYWAY*


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 2 2008, 06:49 PM~12041565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ta chingon compa johnny!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Oct 30 2008, 07:19 PM~12020126
> *U GUYZ HAVE SOME CLEAN GHOUSES!
> *


 :0


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

dam picture phone


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

taken by the the homie BIGMIKE


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 3 2008, 12:20 AM~12044375
> *taken by the the homie BIGMIKE
> 
> 
> ...


Se ve chingon El GLASSHOUSE BIG MIKE GET"S DOWN on them Pics


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 *wheres them skirts?*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 3 2008, 12:40 AM~12044443
> *:0 wheres them skirts?
> *


i know im laggin bro...the only set of skirt i have right now though are 74 caprice skirts with the molding in the center for when i add the caprice moldings


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.truespoke.net/index.html


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Nov 2 2008, 11:20 PM~12044375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   

i'll see what else i got tomorrow and send em to your email johnny


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

man i aint been on here in a minute..
topic is getting chingon,so was the picnic 

propz to glass/raghouse riderz..


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

was that blue glass ever finished, it was one that was bought as close to new as u can get them.. and the owner started to tear it down..im curious to know the out come. i think the owner had sum ledzeplin tattoos, and kurt cobain or jim morrison on his back? nawt sure tho


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 3 2008, 01:52 AM~12044486
> *http://www.truespoke.net/index.html
> 
> 
> ...


TRUS=OG


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 2 2008, 10:01 PM~12042262
> *I DONT KNOW IF IVE EVER POSTED THESE PICS BEFORE BUT IM GONNA POST THEM ANYWAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thats a bad ass blue


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 3 2008, 12:52 AM~12044486
> *http://www.truespoke.net/index.html
> 
> 
> ...


diga no a la pirateria! :nosad:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: STRAY 52, BIGMIKE

what up homie?


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Does anybody have these parts... I need driver side rear lower quarter chrome piece... and both sides upper fender chrome pieces between hood and door... If anybody has or know where I can get let me know been, missing since put back together and it bugs the shit out of me 

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 3 2008, 04:52 PM~12050718
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: STRAY 52, BIGMIKE
> 
> ...


Wat up! Aqui no mas just checkin into the g-house topic


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Nov 3 2008, 05:56 PM~12051349
> *Does anybody have these parts... I need driver side rear lower quarter chrome piece... and both sides upper fender chrome pieces between hood and door... If anybody has or know where I can get let me know been, missing since put back together and it bugs the shit out of me
> 
> Thanks,
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 3 2008, 05:52 PM~12050705
> *diga no a la pirateria! :nosad:
> *


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Nov 3 2008, 07:43 PM~12051827
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SOLD :biggrin: How much you want 4 them pm me the info  

1 more part to go :cheesy:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 3 2008, 07:31 PM~12051714
> *Wat up! Aqui no mas just checkin into the g-house topic
> *


Wassup BIGMIKE....we should go hunt for more crazy spots


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 3 2008, 09:40 PM~12054019
> *Wassup BIGMIKE....we should go hunt for more crazy spots
> *


im down homie, we just need some more rides willing to do the shots...i really wanna try that spot by Harbor Blvd & Ball Rd.

here it is, the pic is blurry cuz i was driving by when i took it lol


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

clean!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 3 2008, 08:15 PM~12052192
> *
> *


pirateria = fake, not O.G., wanabes ect,,,,,


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 3 2008, 12:52 PM~12047698
> *TRUS=OG
> *


 :twak: :twak: 
you should know better ferny!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 4 2008, 09:13 AM~12056718
> *:twak:  :twak:
> you should know better ferny!!
> *


YOUR TALKING TO THE OG ORIGINAL GANGSTA  

































OH I MEAN WANKSTA :uh:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 4 2008, 10:12 AM~12056705
> *pirateria = fake, not O.G., wanabes ect,,,,,
> *


isnt it the same company as before


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

:wave: q vo glasshouse familia


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Nov 4 2008, 12:51 PM~12058114
> *:wave:  q vo glasshouse familia
> *


what's up Caprice Classic


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 4 2008, 11:54 AM~12057639
> *isnt it the same company as before
> *


nope! different hub, different rim, shorter spokes


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 4 2008, 04:45 PM~12060537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Nov 4 2008, 12:51 PM~12058114
> *:wave:  q vo glasshouse familia
> *


sup bro


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

GLASSHOUSE FEST EXPERTS CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG DOES A 76 G-HOUSE COME WITH DOUBLE SQUARE LITES AS TO ROUND ONES? :twak: I JUST HATE TO SEE IMPOSTERS.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Nov 5 2008, 05:31 AM~12067491
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST EXPERTS CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG DOES A 76 G-HOUSE COME WITH DOUBLE SQUARE LITES AS TO ROUND ONES?  :twak: I JUST HATE TO SEE IMPOSTERS.
> *


Round=impala
square=caprice 
:nono:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Nov 5 2008, 06:31 AM~12067491
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST EXPERTS CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG DOES A 76 G-HOUSE COME WITH DOUBLE SQUARE LITES AS TO ROUND ONES?  :twak: I JUST HATE TO SEE IMPOSTERS.
> *


76 caprice is the only one that came stock with double squares


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 5 2008, 08:04 AM~12068343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 5 2008, 10:04 AM~12068343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 4 2008, 11:13 AM~12056718
> *:twak:  :twak:
> you should know better ferny!!
> *


FUCKER I KNOW IAM JUST SAYING THAT TRU'S IN GENERAL ARE OG......BUT NOT THE FAKES


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 *hey boxer75....got that 44'' roof right here for ya*


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 5 2008, 10:04 AM~12068343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 3 2008, 12:20 AM~12044375
> *taken by the the homie BIGMIKE
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! DOGG THOSE PIC'S LOOK GOOD! BIG MIKE YOU SHOULD START MAKING A MAGIZINE!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 5 2008, 12:52 PM~12070962
> *FUCKER I KNOW IAM JUST SAYING THAT TRU'S IN GENERAL ARE OG......BUT NOT THE FAKES
> *


come on ferny you know you have to becareful with what you say when stray52 is around porque te caga el palo j/k :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 5 2008, 04:37 AM~12067568
> *Round=impala
> square=caprice
> :nono:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 5 2008, 07:42 PM~12075388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 5 2008, 08:19 PM~12074440
> *come on ferny you know you have to becareful with what you say when stray52 is around porque te caga el palo j/k :biggrin:
> *


YA SABES EL PINCHE KNOWITALL LOL


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 4 2008, 03:06 PM~12059558
> *nope! different hub, different rim, shorter spokes
> *



wow, thats some interesting info bro
you mean to say they keep the name but bring out a completely different product?
has the old company sold out the rights or something?
still about 340 a wheel! :angry:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 6 2008, 09:29 AM~12078085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice pic.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 5 2008, 11:45 PM~12078151
> *That's a nice pic.
> *


thanks


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Nov 5 2008, 03:15 PM~12072651
> *DAMN! DOGG THOSE PIC'S LOOK GOOD! BIG MIKE YOU SHOULD START MAKING A MAGIZINE!
> *


:roflmao:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: G-House family, keep roll'in where the rubber meets the pavement. I hope to see some of you guy's at the TRAFFIC cc show this weekend. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 6 2008, 12:29 AM~12078085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a fucken nice shot!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 6 2008, 10:18 AM~12080228
> *thats a fucken nice shot!
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 6 2008, 01:29 AM~12078085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A TITE PIC! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 6 2008, 12:58 AM~12078198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 3 2008, 01:20 AM~12044375
> *taken by the the homie BIGMIKE
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S GOING TO BE A BAD OLD SCHOOL RIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 6 2008, 01:58 AM~12078198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS
STREET LOW MAGAZINE
UNIQUES CAR CLUB LA, OC, IE, & THE HIGH DESERT CHAP.
NOW ADDED: ANGEL BABIE {RADIO AZTLAN} 88.3 FM & 99.1 KGGI ! :thumbsup:










WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 6 2008, 12:58 AM~12078198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 6 2008, 08:29 AM~12078085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL SHOT!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN MIKE GETS DOWN WITH THE PICS....


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 6 2008, 12:32 PM~12081362
> *DAMN MIKE GETS DOWN WITH THE PICS....
> *


thanks homies :biggrin: 
GLASSHOUSE FEST TTMFT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Anybody get ahold of some nardi horn rings yet??


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

:biggrin: 
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/907500719.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 6 2008, 12:29 AM~12078085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great pic big mike, as usual!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 6 2008, 12:36 AM~12078119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 5 2008, 11:36 PM~12078119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG MIKE FOR MY NEW AVATAR :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 5 2008, 11:58 PM~12078198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

anybody selling chrome mirrors for a 76?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 6 2008, 08:36 PM~12085456
> *anybody selling  chrome mirrors for a 76?
> *


i'll sell you mine, if I could get my hands on a set of sport ones


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 6 2008, 12:42 AM~12078137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WERES THE WIRE WHEEL HUB CUP? :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

POPEYE4RMGT YOU GOT SOME NICE PICS OF GLASS/RAG HOUES PIC'S :worship:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Nov 6 2008, 09:59 PM~12086277
> *POPEYE4RMGT YOU GOT SOME NICE PICS OF GLASS/RAG HOUES PIC'S :worship:
> *


THANX HOMIE.... THEY ARE ONE OF MY FAVORITE CARS SO I SNAP ALOT OF PICS OF THEM WHEN I SEE THEM :biggrin:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

I know it is a little late, but to SMURF and the rest of the fellas @ the 1st annual Glasshouse Picnic, congratulations on a job well done~can't say it any other way  




Hopefully I'll be able to attend the next one.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 6 2008, 10:06 PM~12086320
> *THANX HOMIE.... THEY ARE ONE OF MY FAVORITE CARS SO I SNAP ALOT OF PICS OF THEM WHEN I SEE THEM :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

WAZUP GLASSHOUSE FAMILY MAN I WISH I COULD OF MADE IT TO THE PICNIC NEXT TIME THOUGH FOR SURE


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 6 2008, 09:57 PM~12086265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0   :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: si dios quire , i'll try shooting mine like that. love that color :yes:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Nov 6 2008, 10:45 PM~12086730
> *WAZUP GLASSHOUSE FAMILY MAN I WISH I COULD OF MADE IT TO THE PICNIC NEXT TIME THOUGH FOR SURE
> *


Wazup Homie I seen you testing waters on the car for sale I know you ain't try to sell it keep that ride I regret geting rid of my house's took me a long time to get another one


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 6 2008, 11:54 AM~12080498
> *THAT'S GOING TO BE A BAD OLD SCHOOL RIDE! :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro...i sure hope it turns out that way


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

need a 76 front end HOMIES .. I KNOW I COULD COUNT ON THE GLASSHOUSE FEST


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Here you go. 76 clip, complete
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2157&hl=topdogg


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hey guys... I need some parts, maybe the fest can help me out once more... 









left and right...









still lookin for a "smurfed" heater-only cover









exhaust holder which bolts on to the frame

holla at me if you got a resource :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 7 2008, 01:08 PM~12091327
> *hey guys... I need some part, maybe the fest can help me out
> .
> 
> ...


I MIGHT HAVE THIS ONE STILL ON THE CAR I'LL TAKE PICTURES LATER AND SHOW U


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 7 2008, 01:14 PM~12091378
> *I HAVE THIS ONE STILL ON THE CAR I'LL TAKE PICTURES LATER AND SHOW U
> *


MY BAD MINES DIFFERNT SORRY


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 7 2008, 02:08 PM~12091327
> *hey guys... I need some parts, maybe the fest can help me out once more...
> 
> 
> ...


Still working on getting more.Will let you know when I get more kinda out at the moment.


----------



## jmirra (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 7 2008, 01:08 PM~12091327
> *hey guys... I need some parts, maybe the fest can help me out once more...
> 
> 
> ...


got the clear lenses and tail pipe hanger :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up glasshouse fam.i need some parts.help me out :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Nov 7 2008, 10:09 PM~12095840
> *wuz up glasshouse fam.i need some parts.help me out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i need the same stuff help please


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Nov 7 2008, 10:39 PM~12096190
> *i need the same stuff help please
> *


www.replicaplastic.com www.impalabobs.com


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Nov 8 2008, 07:59 AM~12097702
> *www.replicaplastic.com    www.impalabobs.com
> *


those replicas suck.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dude that is badass.. i gotta find me some for the 76 one day.....

one day.


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 2 2008, 11:20 PM~12044375
> *taken by the the homie BIGMIKE
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Mr 74 your ride looks crazy homie much props.......


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Nov 8 2008, 10:52 AM~12098628
> *What's up Mr 74 your ride looks crazy homie much props.......
> *


thanks jose...got some plans for it this coming year...hopefully everything goes good


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 5 2008, 12:54 PM~12070983
> *:0 hey boxer75....got that 44'' roof right here for ya
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:nicoderm: WHAT UP GUYS


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Nov 8 2008, 12:55 PM~12099647
> *:nicoderm: WHAT UP GUYS
> *


wat up 310  wacha el mickey mouse


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i have a tilt column out of a 75 caprice with the keys for sale . pm me if interested


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 8 2008, 10:53 AM~12098983
> *thanks jose...got some plans for it this coming year...hopefully everything goes good
> *


Cool.......


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Mr. J76 call me :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 8 2008, 05:27 AM~12095059
> *got the clear lenses and tail pipe hanger :biggrin:
> *


PMed


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 8 2008, 01:03 PM~12099676
> *wat up 310   wacha el mickey mouse
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS LOCO....SHE LOOKS RUFF BUT THAT'S MY BISH :cheesy:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

i should of kept mine primered i had more piece of mind when it was




> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Nov 8 2008, 02:03 PM~12099676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

To the caprice family I'm finally back with a new vert 75 to be exact as promised . At the picnic coming back friday coming Smurf get at yo boy .


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Nov 9 2008, 03:41 PM~12106215
> *To the caprice family I'm finally back with a new vert 75 to be exact as promised .  At the picnic  coming back friday coming Smurf get at yo boy .
> *


 :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## grounded4now (Nov 8, 2008)

My rag back in '95.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 9 2008, 05:24 PM~12106737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grounded4now_@Nov 9 2008, 08:17 PM~12107671
> *My rag back in '95.
> 
> 
> ...


That boat looks like its ready to sail! :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grounded4now_@Nov 9 2008, 08:17 PM~12107671
> *My rag back in '95.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT'Z CLEAN!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Nov 9 2008, 07:54 AM~12104301
> *
> THANKS LOCO....SHE LOOKS RUFF BUT THAT'S MY BISH  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

my car came with a 350 2 brrl carb.im going to upgrade with edelbrock intake and a 4 brrl carb.
edelbrock performer intake #2701
600 cfm 4 brrl carb w/ electric choke #1406
are these the right ones?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

It was good seeing and talking to Delegation76 and Boxer75 at the TRAFFIC cc car show. I cannot wait to do it again. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

looking good!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 10 2008, 06:04 PM~12117290
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey what's up Stray were you at the show? Nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 10 2008, 01:47 PM~12114638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice seeing you too. Much Props on your win and Boxer 75 on his win!
Next one New Year's :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 10 2008, 07:13 PM~12117383
> *Nice seeing you too. Much Props on your win and Boxer 75 on his win!
> Next one New Year's :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Rich...I will try to make it there on New Year's day; we might bring my son's OG 64 to that one. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 27 2008, 11:14 AM~11984328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RAPPING TO YOU (BOXER75) AT THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 10 2008, 07:10 PM~12117346
> *hey what's up Stray were you at the show? Nice pic :biggrin:
> *


i was going to take my 52 chevy but family came in from out of town so i had to kick it at home!


i found that picture in the traffic show post! man i missed from what it looks like one of the best shows of the year!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

WORKING ON MY RAG...


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Nov 11 2008, 02:05 PM~12124795
> *WORKING ON MY RAG...
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Nov 11 2008, 02:05 PM~12124795
> *WORKING ON MY RAG...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice!!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 11 2008, 11:06 AM~12124818
> *:worship:
> *


x100000


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

quote=POPEYE4RMGT,Nov 3 2008, 04:05 AM~12042295]








[/quote]

gotta love a ghouse on 5.20s


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HEY G-HOUSE FAM!

I PICKED UP AN EXTRA PAIR OF TAILLIGHT FOR MY 76.....

QUESTION IS.....HOW HARD IS IT TO TAKE THEM APART? 

THE ONES ON MY CAR ARE POLISHED BUT THE PLASTIC IN THE BACK IS BUSTED, AND THE ONES I BOUGHT ARE IN GREAT SHAPE BUT THE OUTSIDE IS PAINTED BEIGE?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Nov 11 2008, 01:05 PM~12124795
> *WORKING ON MY RAG...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Nov 11 2008, 12:05 PM~12124795
> *WORKING ON MY RAG...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 CAN I HAVE THEM MIRRORS NOW? :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Nov 11 2008, 05:11 PM~12128144
> *HEY G-HOUSE FAM!
> 
> I PICKED UP AN EXTRA PAIR OF TAILLIGHT FOR MY 76.....
> ...



couple screws hold the trim onto the lense...


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 11 2008, 07:29 PM~12128871
> *:0  CAN I HAVE THEM MIRRORS NOW? :biggrin:
> *


And then can I have yours?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 10 2008, 09:25 PM~12120548
> *i was going to take my 52 chevy but family came in from out of town so i had to kick it at home!
> i found that picture in the traffic show post! man i missed from what it looks like one of the best shows of the year!
> *



That's cool, it was a Big show but COLD :uh:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 11 2008, 07:28 PM~12129513
> *And then can I have yours?
> *


 :0 I supposed .its ALL on BIZ


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 11 2008, 07:28 PM~12129513
> *And then can I have yours?
> *


thanks for the hook up


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 7 2008, 12:00 AM~12087491
> *Wazup Homie I seen you testing waters on the car for sale I know you ain't try to sell it keep that ride I regret  geting rid of my house's took me a long time to get another one
> *


I KNOW DOGG JUST TESTING THE WATERS IM NOT G IMA KEEP IT :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 11 2008, 08:48 PM~12129711
> *thanks for the hook up
> *


Anytime


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

I'm parting out a 72 Impala in vehicle parts. :biggrin: 
Dual Exaust tranny crossmember. :0 
N.O.S. Rocker mouldings will fit 72-76 Caprice or Impala.
Rear Fender trim if you aren't running skirts.
Wrapped frame could be modified for later years.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> quote=POPEYE4RMGT,Nov 3 2008, 04:05 AM~12042295]


gotta love a ghouse on 5.20s


[/quote]
anybody know what color that is


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 11 2008, 07:40 PM~12129627
> *That's cool, it was a Big show but COLD :uh:
> *


A RICH DIN'T GET A TO SEE YOU AT THE SHOW BUT YOUR GLASSHOUSE WAS LOOKIN REAL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 12 2008, 12:24 AM~12133022
> *A RICH DIN'T GET A  TO SEE YOU AT THE SHOW BUT YOUR GLASSHOUSE WAS LOOKIN REAL GOOD HOMIE
> *


wat up G-House74, was that you walkin by while i was eating at the Traffic Show? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Nov 12 2008, 02:11 AM~12128144
> *HEY G-HOUSE FAM!
> 
> I PICKED UP AN EXTRA PAIR OF TAILLIGHT FOR MY 76.....
> ...


they are easy to take a part and re assemble, just unscrew all the bolts and wash
teh plastic and clean the rubbers


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 12 2008, 02:18 AM~12133131
> *wat up G-House74, was that you walkin by while i was eating at the Traffic Show?  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah BIG MIKE was that you wasn't to sure didn't want to fell stupid plus I seen you grubbing down homie so that was you despensa Homie


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 12 2008, 06:42 PM~12139261
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 12 2008, 01:39 PM~12136081
> *they are easy to take a part and re assemble, just unscrew all the bolts and wash
> teh plastic and clean the rubbers
> *


like he said. real easy to do. just take your time and make sure you get all the bolts and screws. and be carefull when pulling them appart. pretty sure there is a gasket in there. at least was in mine i think..


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

SUPER CLEAN 76 FOR SALE I FOUND ON CAR DOMIAN http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2668139 :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 23 2004, 11:45 PM~1966830
> *dont let it fool ya
> *


WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THIS ONE


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

check out this SS GLASSHOUSE!
http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/899830900.html


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Nov 13 2008, 12:12 AM~12142852
> *check out this SS GLASSHOUSE!
> http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/899830900.html
> *


 :guns: :guns: :thumbsdown: TO THE OWNER


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 12 2008, 05:38 PM~12139215
> *Yeah BIG MIKE was that you wasn't to sure didn't want to fell stupid plus I seen you grubbing down homie so that was you despensa Homie
> *


its all good homie, i thought you looked familiar too...ay pa la otra homie


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 13 2008, 02:33 AM~12143324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: G/RAG House family. Stay  from Vic & Vic Jr UCE Stockton.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 12 2008, 10:05 PM~12140860
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

Whats up every one in the glasshouse fest. i am new here. you guys have a bunch of nice rides. you guys have givin me a lot of motivation.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 12 2008, 02:19 AM~12133132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this car. its one of my favorites.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

2nd page my ass..
bump for the famliy


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I Need a horn button for my Nardi :uh:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dude. the white interior is sweet. never really looked into it but did these come with white as stock.. seats, door panels and headlinder i mean.. 
had a 75 eliete back in the day with white guts. loved that thing.


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

anybody got a good picture of a glasshouse with the half vinyl top i want to put one on mine but dont know were it needs to be or start


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 12 2008, 12:24 AM~12133022
> *A RICH DIN'T GET A  TO SEE YOU AT THE SHOW BUT YOUR GLASSHOUSE WAS LOOKIN REAL GOOD HOMIE
> *


What's up Hector yeah I was looking for you. I saw Ray and your club 
members. See you on the next one :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 12 2008, 01:18 AM~12133131
> *wat up G-House74, was that you walkin by while i was eating at the Traffic Show?  :biggrin:
> *


sup big Mike


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Nov 13 2008, 10:30 PM~12151910
> *anybody got a good picture of a glasshouse with the half vinyl top i want to put one on mine but dont know were it needs to be or start
> *


Here is my landau factory top pulled off


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 13 2008, 10:47 PM~12151227
> *dude. the white interior is sweet.  never really looked into it but did these come with white as stock.. seats, door panels and headlinder i mean..
> had a 75 eliete back in the day with white guts. loved that thing.
> *


yea mine did


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 12 2008, 11:39 AM~12136081
> *they are easy to take a part and re assemble, just unscrew all the bolts and wash
> teh plastic and clean the rubbers
> *



FIGURED IT WASN'T HARD JUST THOUGHT I'D ASK VEFORE ANYTHING LOL

THANKS BRO


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 13 2008, 09:47 PM~12151227
> *dude. the white interior is sweet.  never really looked into it but did these come with white as stock.. seats, door panels and headlinder i mean..
> had a 75 eliete back in the day with white guts. loved that thing.
> *


This one did.










And if I remember SMURF'S aswell was white stock.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 14 2008, 01:23 AM~12153822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 13 2008, 10:05 PM~12152385
> *Here is my landau factory top pulled off
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 14 2008, 01:23 AM~12153822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 13 2008, 01:41 PM~12147061
> *Whats up every one in the glasshouse fest. i am new here. you guys have a bunch of nice rides. you guys have givin me a lot of motivation.
> *


 :wave: Glassed Out and welcome to the Glass/Rag House family. Stay from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 13 2008, 10:47 PM~12151227
> *dude. the white interior is sweet.  never really looked into it but did these come with white as stock.. seats, door panels and headlinder i mean..
> had a 75 eliete back in the day with white guts. loved that thing.
> *


I hate it, I cant wait to change it. Just like the paint, they were both alright when I built the car back in '98. Its not '98 no more :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

comin up on 1000 pages big doggs


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 14 2008, 12:05 AM~12152385
> *Here is my landau factory top pulled off
> 
> 
> ...


Its nice to pull the top off and not run into a shit load of rust. Very clean homie


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 14 2008, 08:50 AM~12154956
> *:wave: Glassed Out and welcome to the Glass/Rag House family. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


cool man. thanks.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 14 2008, 11:28 AM~12156495
> *Its nice to pull the top off and not run into a shit load of rust.  Very clean homie
> *


yeah but it sucks to run into a bunch of bondo.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 14 2008, 05:47 AM~12151227
> *dude. the white interior is sweet.  never really looked into it but did these come with white as stock.. seats, door panels and headlinder i mean..
> had a 75 eliete back in the day with white guts. loved that thing.
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Nov 14 2008, 06:30 AM~12151910
> *anybody got a good picture of a glasshouse with the half vinyl top i want to put one on mine but dont know were it needs to be or start
> *


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 14 2008, 09:24 PM~12157030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Put the Tru-Classics on fucker!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 14 2008, 01:04 PM~12156846
> *yeah but it sucks to run into a bunch of bondo.
> *


Ya that factory shit is out of control


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 14 2008, 12:38 PM~12157157
> *Put the Tru-Classics on fucker!!!
> *


X2


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

hmmm... good info.. wonder what it'll cost to get mine redone.. lol.
i think i should start with the juice first. then get the damn 63 done. then i can do it up right for the glass.


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Does anyone have conv parts for sale?????


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Nov 14 2008, 11:40 PM~12162247
> *Does anyone have conv parts for sale?????
> *


CHECK WITH [CHOPPER76]


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 14 2008, 10:41 PM~12162257
> *CHECK WITH [CHOPPER76]
> *


OR TJONES!! :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Damm cheloro75 thats a badass rag got to get me one :biggrin:


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks to eschoelaid for the pic. Rollin in tha rain : :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Nov 15 2008, 03:00 PM~12166048
> *Thanks to eschoelaid for the pic.  Rollin in tha rain :  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Nov 15 2008, 12:22 PM~12165180
> *Damm cheloro75 thats a badass rag got to get me one :biggrin:
> *


: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

just found this raghouse for sale 
http://daytona.craigslist.org/cto/920693007.html


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 14 2008, 04:38 PM~12159097
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 15 2008, 05:24 PM~12166752
> *just found this raghouse for sale
> http://daytona.craigslist.org/cto/920693007.html
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 15 2008, 08:27 PM~12167166
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


you're gonna jump on it aren't you


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 15 2008, 06:46 PM~12167313
> *you're gonna jump on it aren't you
> *


LOL, NO HOMIE NOT RIGHT NOW, HAVE 4 HARD TOPS AND 19K IN THIS ECONOMY, ILL WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 15 2008, 07:49 PM~12167335
> *LOL, NO HOMIE NOT RIGHT NOW, HAVE 4 HARD TOPS AND 19K IN THIS ECONOMY, ILL WAIT :biggrin:
> *


19K THEY ARE NUTS.....SOMEONE IN FLA WILL BUY IT. JUST TO SHOW THEM THAT THEY BALLIN!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

so i am pretty sure i asked this before. but for some reason cant remember if i got an answer or did and cant find it now.. 
so i'll ask again.
anyone have pictures of the clips that go on the car for mounting the skirts.
and before you say to screw it on.. i dont want to do that. just not my thing is all. 
any help would be apprecaited.
thanks


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ctd/909242507.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 15 2008, 11:10 PM~12169086
> *http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ctd/909242507.html
> *


THE GUY HAD IT ON EBAY AWHILE BACK, WANTED 8K IT WAS ON STOCKS THEN.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 15 2008, 08:04 PM~12167852
> *19K THEY ARE NUTS.....SOMEONE IN FLA WILL BUY IT. JUST TO SHOW THEM THAT THEY BALLIN!
> *


WHATS UP MIKE :biggrin: DID THEM PICS EVER SHOW UP??


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Nov 14 2008, 09:07 AM~12154320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man! That's the first time I've ever gotten that from a pic I took


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 15 2008, 11:47 PM~12169337
> *
> Thanks man!  That's the first time I've ever gotten that from a pic I took
> *


JUST KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 15 2008, 08:49 PM~12167335
> *LOL, NO HOMIE NOT RIGHT NOW, HAVE 4 HARD TOPS AND 19K IN THIS ECONOMY, ILL WAIT :biggrin:
> *


yea I was just givin you a hard time homie :biggrin: you are usually the one that finds the sweet deals


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

72 caprice rag in chicagos craiglist a few days ago. 2900.00


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

bump for 1000 pages strong


----------



## bubbas_hop_shop (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 16 2008, 08:30 AM~12170574
> *yea I was just givin you a hard time homie  :biggrin:  you are usually the one that finds the sweet deals
> *


OH BELIEVE ME I WOULD TAKE IT IN A MINUTE JUST NOT AT 19K :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 16 2008, 01:39 PM~12172118
> *TTT
> *


CHECK YOUR PM


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Nov 16 2008, 11:19 AM~12171349
> *bump for 1000 pages strong
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

1000 YET??LOL


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 16 2008, 02:30 PM~12172389
> *1000 YET??LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: PG 1000!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

congrats ghouse fam on 1.000 pages strong.

support, brotherhood, coll people, nice rides... its all in here!

 ghouse for life


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MIGHT BE TRADING MY 90 LAC FOR A 76 CAPRICE BUT I HATE THAT VINYLE TOP ON THERE HATE TO SEE WATS UNDER IT


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: to a 1000 pages


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: TTT!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 16 2008, 12:43 AM~12169316
> *WHATS UP MIKE :biggrin:  DID THEM PICS EVER SHOW UP??
> *


I GOT SOME WHEN THE EMAIL STARTED WORKING DID YOU SEND MORE?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 16 2008, 02:44 PM~12172471
> *congrats ghouse fam on 1.000 pages strong.
> 
> support, brotherhood, coll people, nice rides... its all in here!
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=441998


:yes:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 16 2008, 04:44 PM~12172471
> *congrats ghouse fam on 1.000 pages strong.
> 
> support, brotherhood, coll people, nice rides... its all in here!
> ...


well said


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

Congrats Housers, I have enjoyed coming in here and checking in.
Checking out this post has got me wanting a house for sure.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

1,000 PAGES I WENT BACK AND LOOKED MY 1ST POST WAS ON PG 132 DAMN IT HAS CAME A LONG WAY. MUCH LOVE TO THE BEST DAMN TOPIC ON LAYITLOW PERIOD.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*20,000th POST!!!!!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn dirty, i had to look since you brought it up... my firdt was on page 2....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 16 2008, 07:45 PM~12174028
> *damn dirty, i had to look since you brought it up... my firdt was on page 2....
> *


  MY 1ST POST ON LIL WAS IN THIS TOPIC :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 16 2008, 06:54 PM~12174099
> * MY 1ST POST ON LIL WAS IN THIS TOPIC :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 16 2008, 03:46 PM~12172761
> *I GOT SOME WHEN THE EMAIL STARTED WORKING DID YOU SEND MORE?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 16 2008, 05:25 PM~12172972
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=441998
> :yes:
> *


Your brother not going to try and bring your 74 back to life any more?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 16 2008, 06:54 PM~12174099
> * MY 1ST POST ON LIL WAS IN THIS TOPIC :0
> *


damn dawg, i wouldn't even know or try to remember what topic my 1st post was in....


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

was up fam good work on the 1000th page!! had to stop by and show love, keep the ghouses rollin!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 16 2008, 06:54 PM~12174099
> * MY 1ST POST ON LIL WAS IN THIS TOPIC :0
> *


X2


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 16 2008, 07:43 PM~12174576
> *Your brother not going to try and bring your 74 back to life any more?
> *



oh..for sure...he's just trying to sell his regal to finance the body for the 74'

we're not gonna bother with the sunroof...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 17 2008, 12:55 PM~12181077
> *oh..for sure...he's just trying to sell his regal to finance the body for the 74'
> 
> we're not gonna bother with the sunroof...
> *


 :0 Hollywood top :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

What up fam


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 17 2008, 02:24 PM~12181344
> *:0 Hollywood top :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 17 2008, 01:24 PM~12181344
> *:0 Hollywood top :biggrin:
> *


HOLLYWOOD TOPS AND GLASSHOUSES NO BETTER MATCH!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Founds this pics of this GHouse at the Vegas Super Show 2008


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 17 2008, 04:31 PM~12182595
> *HOLLYWOOD TOPS AND GLASSHOUSES NO BETTER MATCH!
> *


 :worship: Hollywood top on a glass-house!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 17 2008, 05:42 PM~12183885
> *:worship: Hollywood top on a glass-house!
> *


x2


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

X3


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 17 2008, 01:55 PM~12181077
> *oh..for sure...he's just trying to sell his regal to finance the body for the 74'
> 
> we're not gonna bother with the sunroof...
> *


I see :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 17 2008, 11:52 PM~12187932
> *X3
> *


cut your shit ferny! i got all the tools waiting at home!


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 18 2008, 08:30 AM~12189349
> *cut your shit ferny! i got all the tools waiting at home!
> *


X4


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

He's too scurred :0


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Nov 18 2008, 08:56 AM~12189516
> *He's too scurred  :0
> *


show him how its done and cut yours :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 18 2008, 08:35 AM~12189844
> *show him how its done and cut yours  :biggrin:
> *



my moonroof is waiting to be put in


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 18 2008, 09:35 AM~12189844
> *show him how its done and cut yours  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I would be scurred to do a hollywood top


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 18 2008, 09:56 AM~12190079
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what up tom!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

where is the homie SMURF!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

Que no trabajas guey :cheesy:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Nov 18 2008, 10:45 AM~12190567
> *Que no trabajas guey  :cheesy:
> *


ESTOY TRABAJANDO CABRON! ME PAGAN PARA QUE ME AGA GUEY! COMO LA VES!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 18 2008, 10:24 AM~12190372
> *what up tom!
> *



chillen'.....gonna organize my mess in the garage before i gotta go to work


----------



## MIKE66 (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 18 2008, 09:49 AM~12190602
> *ESTOY TRABAJANDO CABRON! ME PAGAN PARA QUE ME AGA GUEY! COMO LA VES!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 18 2008, 09:28 AM~12190400
> *where is the homie SMURF!
> *


company is moving, so he is hard at work :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Nov 18 2008, 01:19 PM~12192020
> *company is moving, so he is hard at work :biggrin:
> *


ORALE JUST MAKING SURE THE HOMIE IS OK


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 18 2008, 02:42 AM~12183885
> *:worship: Hollywood top on a glass-house!
> *



hey homie MIKE S ... see? thats would our groupe has been tellin you for 2 YEARS now :uh: 




:biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

no hollywood top but something better.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 18 2008, 09:49 AM~12190602
> *ESTOY TRABAJANDO CABRON! ME PAGAN PARA QUE ME AGA GUEY! COMO LA VES!
> *



Same shit here :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Nov 18 2008, 01:19 PM~12192020
> *company is moving, so he is hard at work :biggrin:
> *


CHOPPER WHATS UP HOMIE?? :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Nov 18 2008, 11:01 AM~12190136
> *I would be scurred to do a hollywood top
> *


TIENE MIEDO :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 18 2008, 03:00 PM~12193498
> *TIENE MIEDO :0
> *


You do the hollywood top nugga and I do the moonroof :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Nov 18 2008, 10:01 AM~12190136
> *I would be scurred to do a hollywood top
> *


i was scared when i did the T-Tops since i had to cut the whole roof...one wrong cut y ya valio


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 18 2008, 03:03 PM~12192411
> *no hollywood top but something better.
> *


Shiiii! I cant even find anybody to put a 44" on my 76. Its holding up production.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

damn sounds like some houses are fixin to get cut up like a birthday cake!! 

on that note.. happy 1000 pages g homies


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 18 2008, 06:25 PM~12195026
> *Shiiii! I cant even find anybody to put a 44" on my 76. Its holding up production.
> *


42 will do! unless you want nothing left of your inner structure! thats what i did on mine, and this info came from a 30 year experianced installer!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:0


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 18 2008, 07:39 PM~12195168
> *42 will do! unless you want nothing left of your inner structure! thats what i did on mine, and this info came from a 30 year experianced installer!
> *


I believe it. 44" or 42" with the og look.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 18 2008, 06:31 PM~12195098
> *damn sounds like some houses are fixin to get cut up like a birthday cake!!
> 
> on that note.. happy 1000 pages g homies
> *


sup maiden... post some pics of your super cut top... :biggrin: some of these guys have idea how much moonroof you got


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Nov 18 2008, 05:35 PM~12193920
> *You do the hollywood top nugga and I do the moonroof  :biggrin:
> *


THATS NOT GANGSTER ENUF GUY....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

SO MUCH TO CHOOSE FROM WITCH ONE WILL I PICK   
HOLLYWOOD TOP , T-TOP , PANORAMIC , SUNROOFF


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

whats up HAPHIL :420: :wave:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 19 2008, 02:55 AM~12198807
> *whats up HAPHIL :420:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking bad


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 19 2008, 01:55 AM~12198807
> *whats up HAPHIL :420:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 ala verga    nice


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 19 2008, 10:55 AM~12198807
> *whats up HAPHIL :420:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 
LOVE THAT ROOF!

HE SAID ITS LIKE HAVING A RAG WITH OUT ALL THE WIND, SO YOU CAN SMOKE AND DRIVE :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 19 2008, 03:55 AM~12198807
> *whats up HAPHIL :420:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a GLASS house 
must get kinda hot in there during the day


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 19 2008, 10:59 AM~12200972
> *thats a GLASS house
> must get kinda hot in there during the day
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the passenger quarter need to be replaced on the homies rag house. we have a quarter off a hartop. but the angle of the top by the trunk area looks like is different. the hard top seems to be taller and have more of an angle. 
am i trippen or are the quarters for a hard top different than a verts?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Nov 19 2008, 09:26 AM~12200208
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 19 2008, 02:55 AM~12198807
> *whats up HAPHIL :420:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


GANGSTA


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 19 2008, 02:55 AM~12198807
> *whats up HAPHIL :420:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A NICE SKYLIGHT IN YOUR HOUSE :worship:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 19 2008, 01:55 AM~12198807
> *whats up HAPHIL :420:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


this has to be one of my favorite glasshouses!!! its up there with born in east L.A. in my book!! i love how the patterns on the roof match the interior! 
hopefully when we all have our cars in painted condition, they will all have something that set them a side from each other!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

this topic = :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHAT UP STRAY AND RICH


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

went to go check this one out today...


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

thanks guys appreciate the feedback..  

Dirty- ya great for smokin on the highway but its only a matter of time till it turns yellow haha

Lo_N_Lavish - does get kiiinda hot in the summer but seeing as we only get 2 months a year of decent weather its runnable, 22-23 degrees we pretty much max out  


Stray- Thanks homie means alot but lets not get CRAZY here haha.. east LA crushes my girl but thanks for the kind words. like to get this this bitch to the next level with some new shoes??hint hint haha


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 19 2008, 07:23 PM~12205908
> *WHAT UP STRAY AND RICH
> *


SUP HECTOR WHATS NEW :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave: TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 19 2008, 10:52 PM~12207699
> *:wave:  TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY!!
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

fuck it man i miss my glasshouse???
any 76's for sale?????


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 19 2008, 08:23 PM~12205908
> *WHAT UP STRAY AND RICH
> *


what up homies!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 19 2008, 09:46 PM~12206901
> *thanks guys appreciate the feedback..
> 
> Stray- Thanks homie means alot but lets not get CRAZY here haha.. east LA crushes my girl but thanks for the kind words. like to get this this bitch to the next level with some new shoes??hint hint haha
> *


 i like your shoes (cragers) if i wouldn't of gotten a hold of my tru spokes a brand new set 14x7 reversed from jegs were going to get put on my ride :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 20 2008, 08:46 AM~12209466
> *i like your shoes (cragers) if i wouldn't of gotten a  hold of my tru spokes a brand new set 14x7 reversed  from jegs were going to get put on my ride  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

I've just buy a g house 75,but i have a big problem!
it lost the rear window during the towing.(i think no glue fo fix it.)

Where can i buy a repro


before











after


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:uh: :0 :dunno:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

brought the body in time too get to work


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

any one need this


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Nov 20 2008, 11:38 AM~12210870
> *I've just buy a g house 75,but i have a big problem!
> it lost the rear window during the towing.(i think no glue fo fix it.)
> 
> ...


u have a back window but i think i am a little far. :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 19 2008, 12:25 PM~12201688
> *the passenger quarter need to be replaced on the homies rag house. we have a quarter off a hartop. but the angle of the top by the trunk area looks like is different. the hard top seems to be taller and have more of an angle.
> am i trippen or are the quarters for a hard top different than a verts?
> *


i would think its different,, the trunk is shorter on rags so im assuming that changes everything on the upper portion on of the quarter (( the area youre having probs with))
and also the curvature of the body around the "boot" area of the top.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Nov 20 2008, 12:59 PM~12211989
> *i would think its different,, the trunk is shorter on rags so im assuming that changes everything on the upper portion on of the quarter (( the area youre having probs with))
> and also the curvature of the body around the "boot" area of the top.
> *


the part by the window and boot i knew is different. i thought the trunk was just shorter cuz of the vert top cut. didnt know the height of the whole trunk section including quarters was about an inch lower. thought maybe i was trippen.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 20 2008, 02:36 PM~12211769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOPE CAR IVE SEEN IT IN PERSON....NOT NOT A G HOUSE


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 19 2008, 09:32 PM~12206730
> *went to go check this one out today...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A DECENT START WAS ALL THE INTERIOR THERE?


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Nov 11 2008, 02:05 PM~12124795
> *WORKING ON MY RAG...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 20 2008, 12:08 AM~12208110
> *fuck it man i miss my glasshouse???
> any 76's for sale?????
> *


i got a couple, lmk


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 19 2008, 10:52 PM~12207699
> *:wave:  TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY!!
> *


SAME HERE! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 20 2008, 12:59 PM~12211036
> *brought the body in time too get to work
> 
> 
> ...


Dam chelo. you putting in work on that rag. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 19 2008, 08:32 PM~12206730
> *went to go check this one out today...
> 
> 
> ...


Was up Mike are you going to come up on a glasshouse or what :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 20 2008, 09:25 PM~12216342
> *Dam chelo. you putting in work on that rag.  :thumbsup:
> *


I Have too. when u got guys willing to help. u have to response . u know what i mean ? U look at that car ? thanks for hooking it up with that foo ROB . got the parts I wanted


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ima shine her up and charge them batteries to take it ona thanksgiving day cruise


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

TOOK SOME PICS OF MY GLASSHOUSE TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Nov 20 2008, 09:55 PM~12217423
> *TOOK SOME PICS OF MY GLASSHOUSE TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 20 2008, 11:04 PM~12217502
> *NICE HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


THANKZ G :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Nov 19 2008, 09:32 PM~12206730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: its got most of the side panels but no front and rear seats, dudes asking 2g's


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

That's it, I have the front and rear seats, for sale.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 21 2008, 01:17 AM~12218396
> *:nosad: its got most of the side panels but no front and rear seats, dudes asking 2g's
> *


good luck on what ever you decide.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 21 2008, 08:59 AM~12220003
> *good luck on what ever you decide.
> *


thanks but im not picking it up, went to go check it out for a friend, gotta finish the 74 before i think about another house


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Nov 20 2008, 08:38 PM~12210870
> *I've just buy a g house 75,but i have a big problem!
> it lost the rear window during the towing.(i think no glue fo fix it.)
> 
> ...


€200 for the rear windiow; located: The Netherlands. 
Check your pm homie.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 21 2008, 09:57 AM~12220475
> *thanks but im not picking it up, went to go check it out for a friend, gotta finish the 74 before i think about another house
> *


is this the same on vic from satana cc was selling?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Nov 21 2008, 12:24 PM~12221727
> *is this the same on vic from satana cc was selling?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 21 2008, 01:41 AM~12218497
> *That's it,  I have the front and rear seats, for sale.
> 
> *


AL HAS IT ALL!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76+Nov 20 2008, 08:35 PM~12216468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably...the owner was from santana cc i think


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 21 2008, 12:43 PM~12221879
> *AL HAS IT ALL!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: 
Just PM'd you. Have your part.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Nov 21 2008, 09:57 AM~12220475
> *thanks but im not picking it up, went to go check it out for a friend, gotta finish the 74 before i think about another house
> *


I KNOW HOW THAT IS.


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 21 2008, 11:58 AM~12221973
> *i went to check it out cuz the guy first said 1000 but now he wants 2000  :uh:
> i'm probably not gonna get it, but i figured id post it up here for any of you guys..maybe pick up some parts or something
> probably...the owner was from santana cc i think
> *


If the dude is from a car club, then he knows what he has that's why he wants that kind of money. Good luck trying to sell it because it needs work and it looks like it does not have the luxuries like others.......


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

was wondering if anyone had pics of a 75-76 Landau with a 44" moonroof? im just curious if they fit and or haw it would look with the half roof


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Nov 22 2008, 07:56 AM~12228817
> *was wondering if anyone had pics of a 75-76 Landau with a 44" moonroof? im just curious if they fit and or haw it would look with the half roof
> *


It would fit and it also looks good. If you back track on the on this site you will find pics of big moonroofs on glasshouses trust me i was looking into a lincoln moonroof but it was too late it was sold already..... There is a moonroof for sale on the parts site check it out it's on a glasshouse.....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 21 2008, 12:16 AM~12212655
> *DOPE CAR IVE SEEN IT IN PERSON....NOT NOT A G HOUSE
> *



sorry my bad... :uh: was captured by the hump on the trunk...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 23 2008, 08:50 AM~12233822
> *
> 
> 
> ...



great pic! love the matchin cap :thumbsup:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Nov 22 2008, 12:40 PM~12229355
> *It would fit and it also looks good.  If you back track on the on this site you will find pics of big moonroofs on glasshouses  trust me i was looking into a lincoln moonroof but it was too late it was sold  already.....  There is a moonroof for sale on the parts site check it out it's on a glasshouse.....
> *


i did go back and look and i dont know about the 44 it looks like most are 42s and i didnt see any pics of the moon roofs in a caprice with a half vinyl roof  

so if anyone has some more pics post them up please :biggrin: 

another question i had was im about to remove the trim around the vinyl top is it just plastic clips that hold it on? i dont want to go pullin on this stuff and bending it as im sure its pretty hard to find some "extras" and help tips or advise would help


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster+Nov 3 2005, 02:56 PM~4129814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Dec 30 2005, 08:32 AM~4514322
> *thank you  for the compliments .keep building your cars  to the best you can and never give up  we car people are different.There should not be no state lines or borders between us we should all be in the same family and get along.happy new year  and good luck to mr guam 707  76 g house mr bean  dirty sanchez king of rims and tattoo 76  just remember to help each other out
> JOHNDMONSTER
> John D Herrera
> ...


 uffin: ..... bringing it back.. for the riders that need words of encouragment.. u find it all in the glasshouse thread...


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 22 2008, 10:50 PM~12233822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Mike, what plaque is he flying?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 22 2008, 10:50 PM~12233822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 23 2008, 02:12 PM~12236178
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

BEING BROKE IS A BITCH :angry:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Nov 23 2008, 08:42 PM~12238708
> *BEING BROKE IS A BITCH  :angry:
> *


que ondas mickey!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

NADE JUST VENTING :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 23 2008, 03:12 PM~12236178
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


No turning back now! hno:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

what year inner fenders are interchangable on caprice's ?

i need a clean pair of them and just want to know what to keep an eye open for

and i still need some info on the Landau vinyl roof trim and how it comes off if its just held on by plastic clips or if its got some speed nuts that have to come off from the inside

any help would be appriciated


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 23 2008, 08:51 PM~12238809
> *No turning back now! hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

mad props to my/our homie maiden..... his car inspired me....(and I may have been alittle  ) 


:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

this is for sale in the vehicle section here in cali $2500


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 24 2008, 12:41 AM~12240371
> *mad props to my/our homie maiden..... his car inspired me....(and I may have been alittle   )
> :biggrin:
> *


HAHA oh my gawd!!! I just logged on and saw the first pic n thought "damn! what size sunroof is harborareaPhil messin with? looks bigger than a 44? maybe its just the angle?" turn the page and oh shiiiiiiit!! :0 :0 nice work homie! some serious knifing!! 

Can't say I was in the right frame of mind when I hacked mine either, amazing, few puffs/couple brews n' things seem to cut themselves haha

looks good bro whats the plans for the finish??


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 24 2008, 06:41 AM~12239762
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 23 2008, 10:41 PM~12239762
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fucken tom is that the one that got hit?

remember i thought you were cutting yours way back when maiden did his!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 24 2008, 07:59 AM~12241260
> *fucken tom is that the one that got hit?
> 
> remember i thought you were cutting yours way back when maiden did his!
> *



:biggrin: *yea...thats the wrecked one.....sold the moonroof saturday....was messing around with the sawzall...*


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 24 2008, 09:33 AM~12241836
> *:biggrin: yea...thats the wrecked one.....sold the moonroof saturday....was messing around with the sawzall...
> 
> *


chop that roof 2 inches!!! dont think there has ever been a chopped ghouse!


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 24 2008, 12:56 AM~12240408
> *this is for sale in the vehicle section here in cali $2500
> 
> 
> ...



look what they did to the side glass?!? :angry:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Nov 24 2008, 11:32 AM~12242826
> *look what they did to the side glass?!?  :angry:
> *


it was a option homie!!! :uh:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> this is for sale in the vehicle section here in cali $2500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 24 2008, 11:36 AM~12242856
> *it was a option homie!!! :uh:
> *



oh shit clowned!!! well you learn something new everyday that's a crazy option .. IMO one of the best parts of the ghouse is the huge qrtr windows.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 24 2008, 10:24 PM~12243745
> *
> I HAVE NEVER SEEN ONE OF THOSE IN PERSON. I WONDER WHAT THE INSIDE OF THOSE QTR WINDOWS LOOK LIKE?
> *



x2 ! but i dont think that was an option, i belive it was after market conversion shit.
but it looks cool if doen right!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 24 2008, 01:34 PM~12243846
> *x2 ! but i dont think that was an option, i belive it was after market conversion shit.
> but it looks cool if doen right!
> *


dealer option homie!


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

would this be a 42" or 44" moonroof?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 25 2008, 12:01 AM~12244730
> *dealer option homie!
> *



:0 

didnt know that


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 23 2008, 12:50 AM~12233822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnn thats nice.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> > this is for sale in the vehicle section here in cali $2500
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 22 2008, 11:50 PM~12233822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass, I just notice the license plate. :thumbsup:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Nov 24 2008, 05:03 PM~12244755
> *would this be a 42" or 44" moonroof?
> 
> 
> ...



anyone  :dunno:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 23 2008, 11:41 PM~12239762
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Phil, that mota will get u in trouble :420:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 24 2008, 10:10 PM~12249658
> *Phil,  that mota will get u in trouble :420:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a ? 4 D GLASSHOUSE FAMILY. is this [/size]factory


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yes lower vents....


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 25 2008, 11:26 PM~12261004
> * yes lower vents....
> *


  THANKS


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 23 2008, 01:50 AM~12233822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I love this pic.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/934627380.html :0 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 26 2008, 03:52 AM~12261842
> *http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/934627380.html  :0  :0
> *


 uffin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+Nov 23 2008, 03:47 AM~12234363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Glasshouse family...










From Delegation LA


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

have a safe and happy thanksgiving GHouse fam...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: nice casa....looks like it attracts pussy... :0


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 26 2008, 07:34 PM~12268847
> *Glasshouse family...
> 
> 
> ...


SAME HERE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 26 2008, 12:26 AM~12261004
> * yes lower vents....
> *


was this only on cars with A/C or just on whoever wanted it?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 27 2008, 04:06 AM~12269163
> *:biggrin: nice casa....looks like it attracts pussy... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to the Glasshouse Family From Tjones


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Tahnksgiving from Vic UCE Stockton; I hope everyone had a blessed day.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 27 2008, 11:58 PM~12279661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


brings back memory's . when my brother had a 74 . ALL STOCK , WHITE. HAD MUCH LOVE FOR THESE CARS EVER SINCE. :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

happy turkey day to all my glasshouse brothers....


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> GET READY RIDERS OR GUESTS FOR OHANA IS HAVING THEIR 2nd ANNUAL CHRISTMAS TOY DRIVE AND CRUISE NIGHT ON SATURDAY 12/06/08!
> THIS TOY DRIVE CRUISE NIGHT WILL HAVE TROPHY AWARDS FOR FURTHEST DISTANCE & BEST CLUB PARTICIPATION! ALSO THERE WILL BE MORE AWARDS FROM ADDITIONAL FOLLOWING SPONSORS! THERE WILL BE LIVE DJ ENTERTAINMENT WHILE ENJOYING AUTHENTIC MEXICAN FOOD BY {LILY'S AUTHENTIC CATERING RESTERAUNT}! ENTRY FEE IS A TOY OR A 5.00 DONATION WHICH WILL GO TO A LOCAL CHARITY! TOY DRIVE CRUISE WILL TIME WILL BE FROM: 5PM TO 9PM.
> LOCATION ADDRESS: LILY'S AUTHENTIC MEXICAN CATERING
> 2128 N. GAREY AVE.
> ...


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

looks killer shops laggard

btw happy thanksgiving other side of the fence homies


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*What's up Homies, Wish everyone had a great Holiday and time with your Immidiate Families. I know some of the Homies where/are going through some hard economic times but remember if there's something to be thankful for it is health and Family, May God bless each and everyone of You my Glasshouse Brothers Old & New best wishes from the Homie Smurf.  *


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Nov 28 2008, 03:50 AM~12280183
> *looks killer shops laggard
> 
> btw happy thanksgiving other side of the fence homies
> *


Thanks Maiden 76


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 28 2008, 12:16 AM~12279756
> *brings back memory's . when my brother had a 74 . ALL STOCK , WHITE. HAD MUCH LOVE FOR THESE CARS EVER SINCE. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 28 2008, 09:47 AM~12280998
> *What's up Homies, Wish everyone had a great Holiday and time with your Immidiate Families. I know some of the Homies where/are going through some hard economic times but remember if there's something to be thankful for it is health and Family, May God bless each and everyone of You my Glasshouse Brothers Old & New best wishes from the Homie Smurf.
> *


X2... good words from the homie smurf...

now that your all full of turkey and what not, get your asses out in the garage and burn off some of them calories you put on yesterday and put in some work on the Casa....


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 28 2008, 10:28 AM~12281228
> *X2... good words from the homie smurf...
> 
> now that your all full of turkey and what not, get your asses out in the garage and burn off some of them calories you put on yesterday and put in some work on the Casa....
> *


I feel you on that homie but my gut is to big to fit under the casa to clean the chrome undies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 28 2008, 08:47 AM~12280998
> *What's up Homies, Wish everyone had a great Holiday and time with your Immidiate Families. I know some of the Homies where/are going through some hard economic times but remember if there's something to be thankful for it is health and Family, May God bless each and everyone of You my Glasshouse Brothers Old & New best wishes from the Homie Smurf.
> *


 :thumbsup: SUP SMURF


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Nov 28 2008, 09:47 AM~12280998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 28 2008, 11:47 AM~12280998
> *What's up Homies, Wish everyone had a great Holiday and time with your Immidiate Families. I know some of the Homies where/are going through some hard economic times but remember if there's something to be thankful for it is health and Family, May God bless each and everyone of You my Glasshouse Brothers Old & New best wishes from the Homie Smurf.
> *


x784378387 and thank you Smurf, I hope you had a wonderful day with your family


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 28 2008, 11:06 AM~12281432
> *I feel you on that homie but my gut is to big to fit under the casa to clean the chrome undies  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


i hear you on that my damn self... haven't stopped eating since thursday... man love them left overs from TG...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

the homie rafa added some flake to the roof of my ride!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 29 2008, 12:55 PM~12288516
> *the homie rafa added some flake to the roof of my ride!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 29 2008, 01:55 PM~12288516
> *the homie rafa added some flake to the roof of my ride!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :0


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 29 2008, 11:55 AM~12288516
> *the homie rafa added some flake to the roof of my ride!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*strays....doing it right*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 29 2008, 12:55 PM~12288516
> *the homie rafa added some flake to the roof of my ride!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GREAT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 29 2008, 12:55 PM~12288516
> *the homie rafa added some flake to the roof of my ride!
> 
> 
> ...


NOW PAINT THE WHOLE FUCKIN CAR MIGUEL OR YOU PLANING ON ROLLING ON PRIMER FOR EVER


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 29 2008, 12:55 PM~12288516
> *the homie rafa added some flake to the roof of my ride!
> 
> 
> ...


NO PATTERNS?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 29 2008, 12:55 PM~12288516
> *the homie rafa added some flake to the roof of my ride!
> 
> 
> ...


looking hella-nice


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Nov 29 2008, 07:08 PM~12290497
> *NOW PAINT THE WHOLE  FUCKIN CAR MIGUEL OR YOU PLANING ON ROLLING ON PRIMER FOR EVER
> *


primer or not at least i could say i build my shit! 
the day you buy a car thats not half way done or done. let me know i got all the tools here at the house! maybe you could get your hands dirty. and maybe you will have a lil more pride in your shit and not sell it after a week! :biggrin: you know i still love you dedos!


thanks for the props guys :biggrin: 

just tring to get it ready for the majestics new years show!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 29 2008, 07:29 PM~12290610
> *NO PATTERNS?
> *


just flake for now still have to think of some patterns for it!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 29 2008, 11:55 AM~12288516
> *the homie rafa added some flake to the roof of my ride!
> 
> 
> ...



very nice stray :worship:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 29 2008, 08:50 PM~12291092
> *primer or not at least i could say i build my shit!
> the day you buy a car thats not half way done or done. let me know i got all the  tools here at the house! maybe you could get your hands dirty. and maybe you will have a lil more pride in your shit and not sell it after a week!  :biggrin: you know i still love you dedos!
> thanks for the props guys  :biggrin:
> ...


 hno:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 29 2008, 01:55 PM~12288516
> *the homie rafa added some flake to the roof of my ride!
> 
> 
> ...


damn u beat me to it fucker............ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRG!!!!I WANT MY SHIT DONE ALREADY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Anyone know of a place that can do a rag conversion thinkin of doing a lil something with my glasshouse


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 29 2008, 12:55 PM~12288516
> *the homie rafa added some flake to the roof of my ride!
> 
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work homie and before you know it she will be all done; Looking good :thumbsup: . I might be there on New Years Day. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 30 2008, 12:07 AM~12292719
> *damn u beat me to it fucker............ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRG!!!!I WANT MY SHIT DONE ALREADY!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :loco:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Has anyone ever seen this before? :uh: 
Url: http://www.moby302.co.za/brochures/1976_ch...et/caprice.html .


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 30 2008, 03:26 PM~12293381
> *Has anyone ever seen this before?  :uh:
> Url: http://www.moby302.co.za/brochures/1976_ch...et/caprice.html .
> *



seen it live a couple oif years ago in south africa :barf:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Nov 30 2008, 01:09 AM~12293020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 30 2008, 09:12 AM~12293436
> *seen it live a couple oif years ago in south africa  :barf:
> *


you mean they actually built one of those ugly things?


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 26 2008, 04:07 PM~12267549
> *
> SUENOS CC
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Cool.....


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 30 2008, 05:26 AM~12293381
> *Has anyone ever seen this before?  :uh:
> Url: http://www.moby302.co.za/brochures/1976_ch...et/caprice.html .
> *


Hey man someone was smoking something when they came up with this design because it looks like it be a buick or oldsmobile car even like the highway patrol cars on the CHIPS episodes..... :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 1 2008, 04:15 PM~12304454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/ctd/941264539.html


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## MIKE66 (Dec 14, 2007)

I JUST PUT A 96 IMPALA REAREND IN MY 76 CAPRICE AND DOSE ANYONE KNOW WAT TO DO WITH THE BREAK SYSTEM IN ORDER TO WORK


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

if its rear drum you sholdnt need to do anyting. 
disk and a proportioning valve and dual chamber master cyilnder will proabably be needed. 
i think. but i could be wrong. see what others say first.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Dec 1 2008, 09:15 PM~12307745
> *I JUST PUT A 96 IMPALA REAREND IN MY 76 CAPRICE AND DOSE ANYONE KNOW WAT TO DO WITH THE BREAK SYSTEM IN ORDER TO WORK
> *


BACK TRACK A FEW (DIRTYSANCHEZ) HAS A HOLE TOPIC ON IT
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIKE66_@Dec 1 2008, 09:15 PM~12307745
> *I JUST PUT A 96 IMPALA REAREND IN MY 76 CAPRICE AND DOSE ANYONE KNOW WAT TO DO WITH THE BREAK SYSTEM IN ORDER TO WORK
> *


all the info is in this post go thru it! you could also get alot of info from dirtysanches build topic!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

please go back through the fest to find your answers


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

? for the GLASSHOUSE fest what does this hook up to thanks


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the wheel well, right?


----------



## CUBANTONY (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 2 2008, 12:23 AM~12309341
> *all the info is in this post go thru it! you could also get alot of info from dirtysanches build topic!
> *


NO MIGUEL JUST SELL IT TO ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 1 2008, 11:51 PM~12309598
> *the wheel well, right?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: *gettin' there*


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 2 2008, 01:17 PM~12313547
> *:biggrin: gettin' there
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

wat up G-House Riders


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 1 2008, 11:42 PM~12309531
> *? for the GLASSHOUSE fest  what does this hook up to thanks
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK THE FENDER WELL DOES'NT IT?


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 1 2008, 10:42 PM~12309531
> *? for the GLASSHOUSE fest  what does this hook up to thanks
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like the wheel well homie.......


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 2 2008, 02:17 PM~12313547
> *:biggrin: gettin' there
> 
> 
> ...


I remember those days!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Dec 1 2008, 11:51 PM~12309598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks alot homies. I know u guys would know. appreciate it  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 2 2008, 01:31 PM~12314133
> *wat up G-House Riders
> *


Was up BIGMIKE, are you guys going to the show at the Angels Stadium this coming weekend??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 2 2008, 02:23 PM~12314060
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Dec 2 2008, 03:19 PM~12315331
> *Was up BIGMIKE, are you guys going to the show at the Angels Stadium this coming weekend??
> *


yup....we'll be there


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

anybody ever hand replace the floor pans? cand find the front sections anywhere .impala bobs sinclair ,year one ,classic industries. the list goes on , any suggestions thanks appreciated .


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 2 2008, 09:14 PM~12318791
> *anybody ever hand replace the floor pans? cand find the front sections anywhere .impala bobs sinclair ,year one ,classic industries. the list goes on , any suggestions thanks  appreciated .
> 
> 
> ...


GET AT TOPDOGG ON HERE, HE'S GOOD PEOPLE AND HAS LOTS OF GHOUSE PARTS!! HOPE IT HELPS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 2 2008, 09:14 PM~12318791
> *anybody ever hand replace the floor pans? cand find the front sections anywhere .impala bobs sinclair ,year one ,classic industries. the list goes on , any suggestions thanks  appreciated .
> 
> 
> ...


dont know for sure but does any one know if another GM car of the same year
will work


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

i also have a 4-door with good floors 
dont know if they would work for ya


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 2 2008, 10:38 PM~12319948
> *i also have a 4-door with good floors
> dont know if they would work for ya
> *


  I'll look in to it thanks


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 2 2008, 09:14 PM~12318791
> *anybody ever hand replace the floor pans? cand find the front sections anywhere .impala bobs sinclair ,year one ,classic industries. the list goes on , any suggestions thanks  appreciated .
> 
> 
> ...


it doesn't look that bad you could buy chemical to remove the rust and then reinforce it with fiberglass.

junk yards would be my only other idea


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

or come get my floors from my 74'


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Dec 2 2008, 11:15 PM~12320371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: how much shipped to 55113


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 2 2008, 12:17 PM~12313547
> *:biggrin: gettin' there
> 
> 
> ...



YOUR BROTHER NEEDS TO LAY HIS SKILLS DOWN ON MINE SOME DAY :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## caprice76 (Jan 26, 2007)

I READ ON HERE THAT THE 4 DOOR FLOORS ARE THE SAME AS THE 2 DOOR


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 2 2008, 11:38 PM~12319948
> *i also have a 4-door with good floors
> dont know if they would work for ya
> *


The 4 doors should work.A couple guys have said they are same shit just a different rocker do to the extra post.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice76+Dec 3 2008, 04:23 PM~12326363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

Majestics so.cal. 1980


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

clean!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lito_@Dec 4 2008, 06:35 AM~12330624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


In 1980 this car was almost brand new... :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 3 2008, 07:35 PM~12328270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I SPENT SOME TIME LOOKING FOR A NEW DESKTOP BACKGROUND LAST NIGHT AND FOUND A BAD ASS ONE


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 4 2008, 03:35 AM~12328270
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats badass is so many ways. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Dec 4 2008, 02:06 PM~12335891
> *thats badass is so many ways. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lito_@Dec 3 2008, 11:35 PM~12330624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet :thumbsup:

The dodge boogie van looks kick ass too :0


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Dec 4 2008, 01:40 PM~12335635
> *I SPENT SOME TIME LOOKING FOR A NEW DESKTOP BACKGROUND LAST NIGHT AND FOUND A BAD ASS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 4 2008, 03:50 PM~12337213
> *Sweet :thumbsup:
> 
> The dodge boogie van looks kick ass too :0
> *



:0


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

going to ck this one out hopefully today...

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/946316907.html


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 5 2008, 03:33 PM~12346425
> *going to ck this one out hopefully today...
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/946316907.html
> *


Nice, looks like a good deal


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 22 2008, 11:50 PM~12233822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE HOMIE BIG MIKE AND ALL THE GLASSHOUES RYDERS FOR THE PROPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Dec 5 2008, 02:07 PM~12346697
> *THANKS FOR THE HOMIE BIG MIKE AND ALL THE GLASSHOUES RYDERS FOR THE PROPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


LOOKING GOOD PRIMO BUT YOU FORGOT TO LOCK IT UP :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Dec 4 2008, 01:40 PM~12335635
> *I SPENT SOME TIME LOOKING FOR A NEW DESKTOP BACKGROUND LAST NIGHT AND FOUND A BAD ASS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


you should spen some time working on your glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: to my glasshouse family. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 5 2008, 03:33 PM~12346425
> *going to ck this one out hopefully today...
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/946316907.html
> *


Looks like a clean one. theres one for 2000.00 in chicagos craiglist


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Dec 5 2008, 04:47 PM~12347487
> *:wave: to my glasshouse family. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


WHATS UP VIC!! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 5 2008, 03:16 PM~12346769
> *you should spen some time working on your glasshouse  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I told him before roll by and we'll start peeling the crap off.....


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

check out the shirt I had made :biggrin: 


Front












Back(pics are kinda blurry)


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 5 2008, 09:40 PM~12348938
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


you get your part yet?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 5 2008, 09:42 PM~12348952
> *you get your part yet?
> *


It was in the mail today :cheesy: Thanks for making that happen


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 5 2008, 09:45 PM~12348991
> *It was in the mail today  :cheesy:  Thanks for making that happen
> *


no problem, gotta look out for the GH homies


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 5 2008, 07:07 PM~12348670
> *check out the shirt I had made  :biggrin:
> Front
> 
> ...


  how much shipped to 55113 :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 5 2008, 08:07 PM~12348670
> *check out the shirt I had made  :biggrin:
> Front
> 
> ...


Ill take one in large and one for my bitch in small.60459


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 3 2008, 09:35 PM~12328270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


makes me want to take my vinyl top off


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 5 2008, 08:52 PM~12349664
> *makes me want to take my vinyl top off
> *


 :yes: :yes: :wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 5 2008, 10:55 PM~12349686
> *:yes:  :yes:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Its cold over here!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 5 2008, 08:07 PM~12348670
> *check out the shirt I had made  :biggrin:
> Front
> 
> ...


*What up Homies, been in a minute, what's crack-e-lacken. 
Bad ass Shirt Lac life, funny thing i was just looking at that same picture yesterday, the Homie Travieso from Rollerz Only made it sometime ago.   

<img src=\'http://i35.tinypic.com/15y8bci.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

The Homie Tattoo76 also made this logo some years back  

<img src=\'http://i33.tinypic.com/1ffpqx.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Bad ass memories from The Old School Glasshouse Fest  *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 5 2008, 09:30 PM~12350062
> *What up Homies, been in a minute, what's crack-e-lacken.
> Bad ass Shirt Lac life, funny thing i was just looking at that same picture yesterday, the Homie Travieso from Rollerz Only made it sometime ago.
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Dec 5 2008, 03:02 PM~12346662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh hell no, too far and way to damn cold there for me 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Ill take 2 of the shirts 2x let me know how much TTT for the Ghouse family let me know


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 5 2008, 09:52 PM~12349664
> *makes me want to take my vinyl top off
> *


*DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!!!*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 5 2008, 11:30 PM~12350062
> *What up Homies, been in a minute, what's crack-e-lacken.
> Bad ass Shirt Lac life, funny thing i was just looking at that same picture yesterday, the Homie Travieso from Rollerz Only made it sometime ago.
> 
> ...


thanx homie, yea I got with Travieso before I did it.....didn't wanna step on any toes


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 5 2008, 04:50 PM~12347512
> *WHATS UP VIC!! :biggrin:
> *


Just chillin here at work making some of that OT cash for I can make it to the Big "M" New Years day show :biggrin: . Stay  Big Ry.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Dec 5 2008, 02:16 PM~12346769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BUICKS GOT TO GET DONE FIRST  

AFTER THAT GLASSHOUSE GETS ALL THE ATTENTION :cheesy:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Dec 6 2008, 10:56 AM~12352966
> *BUICKS GOT TO GET DONE FIRST
> 
> AFTER THAT GLASSHOUSE GETS ALL THE ATTENTION  :cheesy:
> *


when you got one of these!
















it comes before the rest! :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

IT SHOULD BUT IT WON'T  


IF THE BUICK SELLS I HAVE MORE MONEY FOR THE GLASS :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

all you gotta do is call pick your part... they'll take care of the buick :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 6 2008, 02:13 PM~12353895
> *all you gotta do is call pick your part... they'll take care of the buick :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Dec 6 2008, 01:13 PM~12353895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QUE PASA BUEY :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Dec 6 2008, 12:52 AM~12351210
> *Ill take 2 of the shirts 2x let me know how much  TTT for the Ghouse family let me know
> *


I want one too


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> when you got one of these!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 5 2008, 03:33 PM~12346425
> *going to ck this one out hopefully today...
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/946316907.html
> *


did you get out to see it??
how did it go. looked good in the pics.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 6 2008, 05:40 PM~12355005
> *did you get out to see it??
> how did it go. looked good in the pics.
> *


naw homie, had to work all day and its too freaking dark now... will get at him during the week hopefully since i work greave yard


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 6 2008, 01:54 AM~12351229
> *DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what's up homies :wave: :wave:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

A few of you have been asking about getting some of the glasshouse shirts I had made. My original intentions were just to get one for myself, but I guess I can look into getting more made. The only thing, I wore mine yesterday and I was not happy with the brand of shirt I picked for them to use, I chose a Beefy-T and I did not like the sleeves on it at all. They are really short, so when you raise your arm for any reason the sleeve rides all the way up your arm. So, before I would start getting them for other people I would rather find a shirt that I'm happy with so the rest of you would be happy with them too. So if anybody has a suggestion on a good brand of shirt let me know otherwise I will just take another chance and see how it goes. Only the best for the GH Family


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 7 2008, 02:54 PM~12360658
> *A few of you have been asking about getting some of the glasshouse shirts I had made. My original intentions were just to get one for myself, but I guess I can look into getting more made. The only thing, I wore mine yesterday and I was not happy with the brand of shirt I picked for them to use, I chose a Beefy-T and I did not like the sleeves on it at all. They are really short, so when you raise your arm for any reason the sleeve rides all the way up your arm. So, before I would start getting them for other people I would rather find a shirt that I'm happy with so the rest of you would be happy with them too. So if anybody has a suggestion on a good brand of shirt let me know otherwise I will just take another chance and see how it goes. Only the best for the GH Family
> *


 hno:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 7 2008, 03:54 PM~12360658
> *A few of you have been asking about getting some of the glasshouse shirts I had made. My original intentions were just to get one for myself, but I guess I can look into getting more made. The only thing, I wore mine yesterday and I was not happy with the brand of shirt I picked for them to use, I chose a Beefy-T and I did not like the sleeves on it at all. They are really short, so when you raise your arm for any reason the sleeve rides all the way up your arm. So, before I would start getting them for other people I would rather find a shirt that I'm happy with so the rest of you would be happy with them too. So if anybody has a suggestion on a good brand of shirt let me know otherwise I will just take another chance and see how it goes. Only the best for the GH Family
> *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 7 2008, 02:54 PM~12360658
> *A few of you have been asking about getting some of the glasshouse shirts I had made. My original intentions were just to get one for myself, but I guess I can look into getting more made. The only thing, I wore mine yesterday and I was not happy with the brand of shirt I picked for them to use, I chose a Beefy-T and I did not like the sleeves on it at all. They are really short, so when you raise your arm for any reason the sleeve rides all the way up your arm. So, before I would start getting them for other people I would rather find a shirt that I'm happy with so the rest of you would be happy with them too. So if anybody has a suggestion on a good brand of shirt let me know otherwise I will just take another chance and see how it goes. Only the best for the GH Family
> *


try this http://www.proclubt-shirts.com/shortsleeve.html
"heavy weight"


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 8 2008, 12:28 AM~12360785
> *try this http://www.proclubt-shirts.com/shortsleeve.html
> "heavy weight"
> *



x2 ! imma be on that shirt list too if i may :biggrin:

TTT with a combo of my house made by homie lil mikey..


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 7 2008, 11:28 PM~12360785
> *try this http://www.proclubt-shirts.com/shortsleeve.html
> "heavy weight"
> *


For sure.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 7 2008, 05:28 PM~12360785
> *try this http://www.proclubt-shirts.com/shortsleeve.html
> "heavy weight"
> *


the thing is, the place that made the shirt supplies the shirts too. they have several to choose from and I think I found the one I'm gonna try next. I looked in my closet at another shirt I know I like how it fits and I think I'm gonna give one of those a shot


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 7 2008, 02:54 PM~12360658
> *A few of you have been asking about getting some of the glasshouse shirts I had made. My original intentions were just to get one for myself, but I guess I can look into getting more made. The only thing, I wore mine yesterday and I was not happy with the brand of shirt I picked for them to use, I chose a Beefy-T and I did not like the sleeves on it at all. They are really short, so when you raise your arm for any reason the sleeve rides all the way up your arm. So, before I would start getting them for other people I would rather find a shirt that I'm happy with so the rest of you would be happy with them too. So if anybody has a suggestion on a good brand of shirt let me know otherwise I will just take another chance and see how it goes. Only the best for the GH Family
> *


AAA shirts are good quality and FAT friendly for all us big guys :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 7 2008, 04:43 PM~12361260
> *the thing is, the place that made the shirt supplies the shirts too. they have several to choose from and I think I found the one I'm gonna try next. I looked in my closet at another shirt I know I like how it fits and I think I'm gonna give one of those a shot
> *


  I always wanted to make a shirt . :0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MY HOMIES GLASSHOUSE AT THE ROLLERS ONLY SHOW IN HOUSTON


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

something looks weird with that bumperkit.... base looks too big


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

i saw that too


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

X3


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

FIRST THE TOP















NOW THE SIDES PINCHI STRAY 52 PUTTING IN WORK


----------



## Escandaloso (Apr 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 3 2008, 07:35 PM~12328270
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That is so fucking COOL! :biggrin: 
any more pic.s and info. like where it's from?
so very nice


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

^^ vancouver, canada


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Dec 7 2008, 10:42 PM~12365290
> *^^ vancouver, canada
> *


MISSION, canada excuse me :biggrin: 

BTW glasshouse fest i got my old car back so im in the fam again


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN!!!! :wow: :nicoderm: 

WHAT SIZE TUCK IS ON THAT CAPRICE???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 7 2008, 10:22 PM~12365087
> *FIRST THE TOP
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

need some help figuring out what year this header emblem is from 

its mint NOS and i know its not for a 76 (thats what im after) and im gonna sell it but before i do would like to figure out what year it came from the part number on the back is PT339202

any help would be great :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Dec 8 2008, 11:54 AM~12368436
> *need some help figuring out what year this header emblem is from
> 
> its mint NOS and i know its not for a 76 (thats what im after) and im gonna sell it but before i do would like to figure out what year it came from the part number on the back is PT339202
> ...


It is for a 74 Htop or Rag house.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Dec 8 2008, 11:54 AM~12368436
> *need some help figuring out what year this header emblem is from
> 
> its mint NOS and i know its not for a 76 (thats what im after) and im gonna sell it but before i do would like to figure out what year it came from the part number on the back is PT339202
> ...


It is for a 74 Htop or Rag house. Also how much do you want for it?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74 caprice :yes:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 8 2008, 03:17 PM~12369105
> *74 caprice :yes:
> *


thank again :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Dec 8 2008, 03:10 PM~12369046
> *It is for a 74 Htop or Rag house. Also how much do you want for it?
> *


dont even know what its worth

shoot me an offer casue i have already had a couple


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 7 2008, 11:17 PM~12365564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with the front bumper on the rag? :dunno:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Looks like its leaning


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 8 2008, 01:36 PM~12369276
> *whats up with the front bumper on the rag? :dunno:
> *


we noticed that a long time ago in a diff pic at a show... looks like the bumper struts are bent


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Dec 8 2008, 12:54 PM~12368436
> *need some help figuring out what year this header emblem is from
> 
> its mint NOS and i know its not for a 76 (thats what im after) and im gonna sell it but before i do would like to figure out what year it came from the part number on the back is PT339202
> ...


have seen them on a 72 and a 73 Caprice before.


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 8 2008, 06:00 PM~12370685
> *have seen them on a 72 and a 73 Caprice before.
> *


are they the same? or is it 74 only?? can anyone cross reference the part number i posted?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

does any one have a driver side fender trim that will fit a 75 glass house???


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

shit my hommie and i are hard in the paint working on my shit new windows, convertible motor, power working . this weekend having it purr again will be a plus . pics coming


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Dec 9 2008, 06:51 AM~12377090
> *shit my hommie and i are hard in the paint working on my shit new windows, convertible motor, power working . this weekend having it purr again will be a plus . pics coming
> *


YOU GET MY PM???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Dec 9 2008, 06:51 AM~12377090
> *shit my hommie and i are hard in the paint working on my shit new windows, convertible motor, power working . this weekend having it purr again will be a plus . pics coming
> *


 :nicoderm: thanks again for the clips


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

no prob let me know what you need and ill hit you to let you know what i have . i have some shit im sitting on that i dont need let me know :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

71-73 front bumper shocks are diffrent 74-76 are the same no matter 2 dr 4 dr or wagon. ive seen it for my self i had to another guy trying to mix years :thumbsdown: :nono: dont do it


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 20 2008, 01:36 PM~12211769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this car?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Dec 9 2008, 10:38 AM~12378717
> *71-73 front bumper shocks are diffrent 74-76 are the same  no matter 2 dr 4 dr or wagon. ive seen it for my self i had to  another guy trying to mix years  :thumbsdown:  :nono: dont do it
> *


get my pm about them drop hook assys homie?


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i gave you the info to buy them new at the convertible place in san gabriel getting them new if you already have the handles is better for you . i have 1 set left but the one i have on mine came new .


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Dec 9 2008, 12:18 PM~12379092
> *any more pics of this car?
> *


i have some but its hard as fuck to post them on here


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 7 2008, 11:17 PM~12365564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that red 75 caprice is nice.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Dec 8 2008, 01:34 PM~12369257
> *dont even know what its worth
> 
> shoot me an offer casue i have already had a couple
> *


I cannot put my offer in because it will be toooo looowww :biggrin: , let me know homie  ; I own two 74 houses one a hard top and the other is a rag top. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Dec 9 2008, 11:38 AM~12378717
> *71-73 front bumper shocks are diffrent 74-76 are the same  no matter 2 dr 4 dr or wagon. ive seen it for my self i had to  another guy trying to mix years  :thumbsdown:  :nono: dont do it
> *


71 72 have no bumper shocks.73 was the first year and are very much different.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt for glasshouses 



Great pix ......

keep em coming! 




:cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

KICKIN IT AT THE SHOW....
















HEADING DOWN BRISTOL.........








:thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 9 2008, 06:48 PM~12383341
> *KICKIN IT AT THE SHOW....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC'S VIC! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 9 2008, 06:48 PM~12383341
> *KICKIN IT AT THE SHOW....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 9 2008, 05:21 PM~12382328
> *71 72 have no bumper shocks.73 was the first year and are very much different.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

do any one have any quarter window outside trim clips pm me if so


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

On my way home saw this in a parking lot


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Dec 10 2008, 07:07 PM~12393729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Dec 10 2008, 06:07 PM~12393729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO'S IS THIS???


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Dec 10 2008, 07:30 PM~12394004
> *WHO'S IS THIS???
> *


its jc76 from chitown ,I think :biggrin:



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=426409


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Dec 10 2008, 07:30 PM~12394004
> *WHO'S IS THIS???
> *


That could be you if you get rid of your buick


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Dec 10 2008, 08:42 PM~12394924
> *That could be you if you get rid of your buick
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOL YOU GUYS HAVE TO UNDERSTAND THAT THE GLASSHOUSE IS A CAR THAT I LOVE BUT THAT BUICK HAS AS SENTIMENTAL VALUE ALSO....SO I WANT BOTH FINISHED


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Dec 10 2008, 08:07 PM~12393729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So much gooder :thumbsup:

When do you get your custom grill?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Dec 11 2008, 02:33 AM~12398119
> *LOL  YOU GUYS HAVE TO UNDERSTAND THAT THE GLASSHOUSE IS A CAR THAT I LOVE BUT THAT BUICK HAS AS SENTIMENTAL VALUE ALSO....SO I WANT BOTH FINISHED
> *


you must of not of gotten bitten by the same bug the rest of us glasshouse owners got bit by the minute we first sat behind the wheel of one! 

i got a 52 chevy bel air, a 48 fleetline and a 76 impala.

take a wild guess witch one is in the paint shop right now

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 11 2008, 10:52 AM~12400062
> *you must of not of gotten bitten by the same bug the rest of us glasshouse owners got bit by the minute we first sat behind the wheel of one!
> 
> i got a 52 chevy bel air, a 48 fleetline and a 76 impala.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 11 2008, 10:52 AM~12400062
> *you must of not of gotten bitten by the same bug the rest of us glasshouse owners got bit by the minute we first sat behind the wheel of one!
> 
> i got a 52 chevy bel air, a 48 fleetline and a 76 impala.
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 11 2008, 11:52 AM~12400062
> *you must of not of gotten bitten by the same bug the rest of us glasshouse owners got bit by the minute we first sat behind the wheel of one!
> 
> i got a 52 chevy bel air, a 48 fleetline and a 76 impala.
> ...


THE VW :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 11 2008, 12:47 PM~12401051
> *THE VW :cheesy:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 11 2008, 01:47 PM~12401051
> *THE VW :cheesy:
> *


lol


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 11 2008, 02:03 PM~12401172
> *:twak:
> *


WHAT I THOUT IT WAS HIS VW.....WE HAS BIG PLANES FOR THAT TOO :cheesy:


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 7 2008, 10:29 PM~12363572
> *MY HOMIES GLASSHOUSE AT THE ROLLERS ONLY SHOW IN HOUSTON
> 
> 
> ...


NICE  ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO STRAY52 U WANT THIS FOR XMAS


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 11 2008, 04:13 PM~12403054
> *YO STRAY52 U WANT THIS FOR XMAS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 11 2008, 05:13 PM~12403054
> *YO STRAY52 U WANT THIS FOR XMAS
> 
> 
> ...


I want that for christmas.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

where's big smurf these days?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 11 2008, 09:52 AM~12400062
> *you must of not of gotten bitten by the same bug the rest of us glasshouse owners got bit by the minute we first sat behind the wheel of one!
> 
> i got a 52 chevy bel air, a 48 fleetline and a 76 impala.
> ...


MAYBE I JUST LOVE THE WAY THEY LOOK....MAYBE I'M NOT DEDICATED TO ONE PARTICULAR CAR LIKE YOU GUYS ARE...JUST MAYBE THIS TOPIC ISN'T FOR ME

DON'T MATTER EITHER WAY CUZ I GOT MY GLASS AND I'M NOT LETTING HER GO


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

Wassup glasshouse crew, I need some help..... I'm having an 80's caddy rearend put on my 74 raghouse and I need to know if I need to do anything to my drive shaft, I thought I read once that it needed to be shortened, if thats the case does anyone know by how much. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Dec 11 2008, 02:33 AM~12398119
> *LOL  YOU GUYS HAVE TO UNDERSTAND THAT THE GLASSHOUSE IS A CAR THAT I LOVE BUT THAT BUICK HAS AS SENTIMENTAL VALUE ALSO....SO I WANT BOTH FINISHED
> *


 :thumbsup: Do your thing man variety is the spice of life! stay on deck!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Dec 11 2008, 06:18 PM~12404764
> *:thumbsup: Do your thing man variety is the spice of life! stay on deck!
> *


  EXACTLY!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

QUE PUEZ MIKE


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 11 2008, 04:13 PM~12403054
> *YO STRAY52 U WANT THIS FOR XMAS
> 
> 
> ...


fool! thats going to be the mural on my trunk :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Dec 11 2008, 08:15 PM~12405993
> *QUE PUEZ MIKE
> *


wat up homie...wats crackin in southern cali for this weekend?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Dec 11 2008, 09:14 PM~12406758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALOT BROTHA.....STRICTLY FAMILY IS HELPING HOST A TOY DRIVE AT SHURR HIGH IN MONTEBELLO ON SAT


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Dec 11 2008, 07:04 PM~12404589
> *MAYBE I JUST LOVE THE WAY THEY LOOK....MAYBE I'M NOT DEDICATED TO ONE PARTICULAR CAR LIKE YOU GUYS ARE...JUST MAYBE THIS TOPIC ISN'T FOR ME
> 
> DON'T MATTER EITHER WAY CUZ I GOT MY GLASS AND I'M NOT LETTING HER GO
> *


no te aguites me mickey!! fool im not dedicated to one car or one style! i have 48 fleetline 40's custom style, 52 chevy 60's low rider custom style, 76 impala 70's low rider and a 68 vw type3 squareback cal custom style!
just that right now im dedicated on getting my glasshouse done


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 11 2008, 09:24 PM~12406900
> *no te aguites me mickey!! fool im not dedicated to one car or one style! i have 48 fleetline 40's custom style, 52 chevy 60's low rider custom style, 76 impala 70's low rider and a 68 vw type3 squareback cal custom style!
> just that right now im dedicated on getting my glasshouse done
> *


NO ME AGUITO LOCO :cheesy: JUST SPEAKING MY MIND :biggrin: 

DID YOU DO THE BODY WORK BY YOURSELF LOCO?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Dec 11 2008, 10:22 PM~12406859
> *HAHA EY LOCO DID YOU DO THE BODYWORK ON THE GLASS YOURSELF?
> 
> *


i did alot of it and my homie rafa blocked it out once more! it aint perfect just a street car!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 11 2008, 10:27 PM~12406940
> *i did alot of it and my homie rafa blocked it out once more! it aint perfect just a street car!
> *


when you seen it at the glasshouse picnic it was all me since then the homie rafa blocked once more and he is shooting the flake!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I NEED SOMEBODY TO DO THE BODY WORK ON MINE BRO...IT'S GOING TO NEED SOME RUST REPAIR FOR SURE....AND I DON'T HAVE THE SKILLS FOR THAT


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Dec 11 2008, 09:22 PM~12406859
> *ALOT BROTHA.....STRICTLY FAMILY IS HELPING HOST A TOY DRIVE AT SHURR HIGH IN MONTEBELLO ON SAT
> *


sounds good...gonna be busy saturday but ill try to make it out there 

theres another car show down here on sunday, if you aint got nothing for sunday you should come down homie
http://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo24/ARTZ48/DSC05271.jpg


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 11 2008, 09:32 PM~12407029
> *sounds good...gonna be busy saturday but ill try to make it out there
> *



SAME HERE BRO...THIS WEEKEND IS GOING TO BE BUSY


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Dec 10 2008, 03:54 PM~12391889
> *do any one have any quarter window outside trim clips pm me if so
> *


i did not get yur pm homie try again i realy need those clips


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I'LL TRY LOOKS LIKE IT WOULD BE COOL TO SEE WHAT KIND OF CLASSIS SHOW UP


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Dec 11 2008, 09:38 PM~12407133
> *I'LL TRY LOOKS LIKE IT WOULD BE COOL TO SEE WHAT KIND OF CLASSIS SHOW UP
> *


cool :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Dec 11 2008, 10:30 PM~12407001
> *I NEED SOMEBODY TO DO THE BODY WORK ON MINE BRO...IT'S GOING TO NEED SOME RUST REPAIR FOR SURE....AND I DON'T HAVE THE SKILLS FOR THAT
> *


i could help you out with the rust problems let me know when your ready. i like to do metal work


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 11 2008, 09:45 PM~12407227
> *i could help you out with the rust problems let me know when your ready. i like to do metal work
> *



LIKE AROUND JANUARY LOCO...AY VAMOS PLATICANDO MAS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

for STRAY 52


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

X2 :0


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 11 2008, 11:14 PM~12407657
> *for STRAY 52
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

x2


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 12 2008, 12:14 AM~12407657
> *for STRAY 52
> 
> 
> ...


Its looking chingon! :0


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

ANYBODY KNOW IF THE 80'S "BOX" SPORT MIRRORS FIT A GLASSHOUSE? . THEY LOOK ALMOST THE SAME. THANKS


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Dec 12 2008, 12:37 PM~12412522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

Still looking for a lil help homies, do I need to shorten my drive shaft if I install a 80's rearend on my 74? If so, by how much?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Dec 12 2008, 01:43 PM~12413008
> *Still looking for a lil help homies, do I need to shorten my drive shaft if I install a 80's rearend on my 74? If so, by how much?
> *


PM sent


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Dec 12 2008, 01:54 PM~12413120
> *PM sent
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jose 420_@Dec 11 2008, 03:57 PM~12402867
> *NICE   ANY MORE PICS?
> *



















at Houston LRM


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 11 2008, 09:44 PM~12407213
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AWWW SHIT THAT LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: WHAT'S UP BIG MIKE
ANYTHING HAPPENIN THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 11 2008, 10:14 PM~12407657
> *for STRAY 52
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOOOOOOOOOD :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 155-80-13 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Dec 12 2008, 01:37 PM~12412522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those pics are in phx... off broadway near 35 ave....hmmm :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Dec 12 2008, 11:56 PM~12417368
> *those pics are in phx... off broadway near 35 ave....hmmm :biggrin:
> *



yes they are :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Dec 12 2008, 12:37 PM~12412522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would gladly use mine as a doner to bring new life int anyone of those rags :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Dec 12 2008, 01:54 PM~12413120
> *PM sent
> 
> *


  can i get that same pm..


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Good morning to my Glasshouse family...TTT. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Dec 13 2008, 09:36 AM~12420225
> *Good morning to my Glasshouse family...TTT. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


SUP VIC


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 12 2008, 07:16 PM~12416490
> *AWWW SHIT THAT LOOKS GOOD  :thumbsup:  WHAT'S UP BIG MIKE
> ANYTHING HAPPENIN THIS WEEKEND?
> *


wats up homie...theres gonna be a car show this sunday down here
theres a lot more going on this weekend but thats the only one im going to.  
http://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo24/ARTZ48/DSC05271.jpg


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DIRTY DIRTY :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 13 2008, 11:50 AM~12420536
> *DIRTY DIRTY :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.This weekend only.I have alot of sets*</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of 4 chips 35 bucks Plus shipping.These are RAW.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 12 2008, 01:44 AM~12407213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Dec 12 2008, 08:37 PM~12412522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 13 2008, 07:50 PM~12420536
> *DIRTY DIRTY :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 13 2008, 11:50 AM~12420536
> *DIRTY DIRTY :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats clean


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Dec 13 2008, 11:54 AM~12419985
> * can i get that same pm..
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 13 2008, 11:34 AM~12420456
> *SUP VIC
> *


Just doing toy drives; went to the Impalas cc Modesto toy drive to day and tomorrow will be going to Sangre Latinas cc along with other Car Clubs toy drive.

So I hope everything is going good for you and your family Rich and have a Merry Christmas, bro.

I will be bring Shops Laggard to LA on Jan 2 or 3 for a shoot with Living the Low Life, they want to do an expose on Kita and the club. I will try to make it for the Big "M" picnic on the 1st.

Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

wats up Ghouse fest, i just want to let you guys know that yea ive been laggin on those Ghouse Picnic pics...nothing has been done much since then but like i said before, if anyone is interested in blowing up any of the pics i posted up, just let me know which one and i can post up the full size high resolution picture file and you can get em done yourself (Ritz Camera, Walgreens, fullsizeposters.com, etc.) All I ask is that you guys keep my logo on the pics and give credit where it due, if you know what i mean.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 13 2008, 12:38 PM~12420816
> *Sale Sale.This weekend only.I have alot of sets</span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Any set of 4 chips 35 bucks Plus shipping.These are RAW.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
> 
> ...




can you make the caprice symbol?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Dec 14 2008, 10:03 AM~12426372
> *can you make the caprice symbol?
> *


X2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

show me a pic of the caprice logo.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

whats a set of skirt hardware usually go for?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

caprice emplem


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 14 2008, 01:49 PM~12427639
> *whats a set of skirt hardware usually go for?
> *


SOME GUY ON EBAY HAS SOME LISTED FOR 69.00 BUY IT NOW


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 14 2008, 06:22 PM~12428411
> *SOME GUY ON EBAY HAS SOME LISTED FOR 69.00 BUY IT NOW
> *


thats why i was asking


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

hey thats mine :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 14 2008, 04:33 PM~12427873
> *caprice emplem
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 14 2008, 04:24 PM~12428418
> *thats why i was asking
> *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 14 2008, 07:00 PM~12428575
> *
> *


bought


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 14 2008, 01:46 AM~12425406
> *wats up Ghouse fest, i just want to let you guys know that yea ive been laggin on those Ghouse Picnic pics...nothing has been done much since then but like i said before, if anyone is interested in blowing up any of the pics i posted up, just let me know which one and i can post up the full size high resolution picture file and you can get em done yourself (Ritz Camera, Walgreens, fullsizeposters.com, etc.) All I ask is that you guys keep my logo on the pics and give credit where it due, if you know what i mean.
> *


that sound good  :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 14 2008, 05:11 PM~12428644
> *bought
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Dec 14 2008, 04:59 PM~12428568
> *hey thats mine  :biggrin:
> *


yup yup....
just showing kustombuilder what it looks like holmes


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 14 2008, 11:12 PM~12430751
> *yup yup....
> just showing kustombuilder what it looks like holmes
> *


and its still for sale


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Dec 13 2008, 10:54 AM~12419985
> * can i get that same pm..
> *


X2. the more info i have before i start into mine this summer the better.


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i have some new 74 stuff forsale in parts insturment dash section complete ,middle og fillers, tailights, headerpanel pieces for the 74 caprice etc


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Dec 13 2008, 10:45 PM~12424938
> *Just doing toy drives; went to the Impalas cc Modesto toy drive to day and tomorrow will be going to Sangre Latinas cc along with other Car Clubs toy drive.
> 
> So I hope everything is going good for you and your family Rich and have a Merry Christmas, bro.
> ...


MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOUR FAM. I'LL SEE YOU OUT HERE ON THE 1ST.
MY 2 CHAPTERS MIGHT COME DOWN AS WELL. :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 14 2008, 12:46 AM~12425406
> *wats up Ghouse fest, i just want to let you guys know that yea ive been laggin on those Ghouse Picnic pics...nothing has been done much since then but like i said before, if anyone is interested in blowing up any of the pics i posted up, just let me know which one and i can post up the full size high resolution picture file and you can get em done yourself (Ritz Camera, Walgreens, fullsizeposters.com, etc.) All I ask is that you guys keep my logo on the pics and give credit where it due, if you know what i mean.
> *



THAT'S A BIG 10/4 HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

sssaaaapppening!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jose 420_@Dec 11 2008, 04:57 PM~12402867
> *NICE   ANY MORE PICS?
> *



Thank's Homie Here You Go!!!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

wats up Ghouse fest, got action at 4dr 76 impala solid floors front clip bumpers call 323-541-7782 mike jones or get at my boy tim jones/the GM hunter. we hard in da paint wit it


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by l.b. ryder_@Dec 16 2008, 08:50 AM~12444095
> *wats up Ghouse fest, got action at 4dr 76 impala solid floors front clip bumpers call 323-541-7782 mike jones or get at my boy tim jones/the GM hunter. we hard in da paint wit it
> *


281-330-8004? just playin. where are you guys located?


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Dec 16 2008, 08:59 AM~12444585
> *281-330-8004? just playin. where are you guys located?
> *



MIKA JONES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/958948931.html :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:dunno: we hard in da paint wit it 


splain please...no comprende


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Dec 16 2008, 10:41 AM~12444960
> *MIKA JONES!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHO??????


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

still got this header emblem 150 shipped



> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 14 2008, 04:33 PM~12427873
> *caprice emplem
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 16 2008, 12:37 PM~12445974
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/958948931.html :0
> *


EVER TIME I SEE ONE FOR SALE, THE PRICE'S KEEP GOING UP! uffin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Dec 16 2008, 04:46 PM~12448271
> *EVER TIME I SEE ONE FOR SALE, THE PRICE'S KEEP GOING UP! uffin:
> *


thats funny everytime I see one for sale... something else keeps going up....


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

$ELLING SOME LANDAU WINDOWS $150.00 FOR THE PAIR, ALSO 2 SETS OF DOOR PANELS $40.00 FOR THE SET. (PM)


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 17 2008, 12:42 AM~12453079
> *thats funny everytime I see one for sale... something else keeps going up....
> *


hno:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Dec 16 2008, 04:46 PM~12448271
> *EVER TIME I SEE ONE FOR SALE, THE PRICE'S KEEP GOING UP! uffin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 17 2008, 10:58 AM~12455066
> *:yessad:
> *


TTT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 12 2008, 12:14 AM~12407657
> *for STRAY 52
> 
> 
> ...


HMMMMMM IAM STARTING TO GET IDEAS............


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 15 2008, 05:09 PM~12437546
> *Thank's Homie Here You Go!!!
> 
> 
> ...



dam! :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Dec 18 2008, 12:20 AM~12462963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


way too funny homie


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 15 2008, 05:09 PM~12437546
> *Thank's Homie Here You Go!!!
> 
> 
> ...


car is clean


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Dec 18 2008, 03:22 PM~12466633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

GLASSHOUSE FEST FAMILY, HAVE YOU GUYS EVER WATCH THE MOVIE (MALIBU'S MOST WANTED). THERES A CLEAN BLUE 1975 CONVERTABLE IN A SHOOT OUT. THAT MOFO IS CLEAN! JUST MY 2-CENTS! :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Dec 18 2008, 01:22 PM~12466633
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> nice


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

friday bump for the fam..


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

CLEAN!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ALRIGHT FELLAS. IM POSTING THIS FOR A FRIEND/CLUB MEMBER. THIS IS A FULL WRAPPED 1/4 INCH STEEL GLASS HOUSE FRAME. AND IT IS A BEAST. HAS THE BRIDGE ACROSS THE BACK, CROSSMEMBER BEEFED UP. IT SITS AS PICTURED IN A STORAGE IN NORTH HOUSTON TX. HAS NOT BEEN GRINDED DOWN. LOOKING TO GET $$$700$$$ FOR THE FRAME. PM ME FOR MORE DETAILS AND TO CONTACT THE OWNER. I HAVE ALOT MORE PICTURES OF THE FRAME. IM NOT POSITIVE ON THE YEARS IT FITS BUT I WOULD GUESS 74-76. THANKS FOR LOOKING. THIS IS A HELL OF A DEAL, FOR THE RIGHT PERSON.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## lilchulo64 (Jun 28, 2008)

THAT FRAME IS GOING TO BE ALOT OF WORK


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilchulo64_@Dec 20 2008, 05:51 PM~12484379
> *THAT FRAME IS GOING TO BE ALOT OF WORK
> *


is it me or does that bridge look a little high???? :uh:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

stick through the floor so you can get more coil under it?


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> > nice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

EBAY ITEM # 270320975411


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup gentlemen


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 22 2008, 01:25 AM~12495739
> *EBAY ITEM # 270320975411
> *


good luck homie, hopefully it will sell for ya on there


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 21 2008, 11:25 PM~12495739
> *EBAY ITEM # 270320975411
> *


good luck on the sell . T T T


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 22 2008, 12:25 AM~12496306
> *sup gentlemen
> *


call me :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 22 2008, 04:54 AM~12496604
> *good luck homie, hopefully it will sell for ya on there
> *


WAITING TO HEAR ON THAT HARDWARE, HE CALLED LAST NIGHT SAID HE IS WORKING ON IT!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DESERT DREAMS C.C.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 22 2008, 03:24 PM~12499175
> *WAITING TO HEAR ON THAT HARDWARE, HE CALLED LAST NIGHT SAID HE IS WORKING ON IT!!
> *


thanx homie


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 22 2008, 05:17 PM~12501382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN!! :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Dec 22 2008, 05:13 PM~12501354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

jeez guys... i just got back home to my "mailbox place" where all the 
shippin goes to.. my parants adress... and there was some nice shit waiting 
for me.. santa has been ad still will be good to me this end of this year 

*
so this is a end-of year shout out... i wanna throw out big thanks for all of those whoe are my support for a classic low ghose - 
this goes out to all the homies, ghouse fest in specific.
*
i wanna pass out a real shout out to all yall ghouse riders suppotrin us here 
overseas, we are havin a real hard time gettin all these parts and all
you know how it is. but we ll make yall proud and this fest strong on an international level....

this year my ghouse well finally be juiced, get ALL the parts thrown on it.

imma keep yall updatd for sure....and hope to meet yall soon!
*
happy holiday season to allyal... 
*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 22 2008, 05:59 PM~12501767
> *jeez guys... i just got back home to my "mailbox place" where all the
> shippin goes to.. my parants adress... and there was some nice shit waiting
> for me.. santa has been ad still will be good to me this end of this year
> ...


 :thumbsup: YOU KNOW ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS ASK IF YOU NEED HELP ON THIS END, MERRY CHRISTMAS, PICS OF YOUR RIDE WHEN THE "COMPLETION" HAS TAKEN PLACE!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 22 2008, 05:59 PM~12501767
> *jeez guys... i just got back home to my "mailbox place" where all the
> shippin goes to.. my parants adress... and there was some nice shit waiting
> for me.. santa has been ad still will be good to me this end of this year
> ...


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Feliz Navidad to all the homeboys in here; Smurf, Dirty Sanchez, JohnDMonster,the ones from Europe and everyone else in here. Happy New Year to everybody.


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Happy holidays to all the g house family be safe these holidays


John d Monster

LIFESTYLE


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 22 2008, 05:59 PM~12501767
> *jeez guys... i just got back home to my "mailbox place" where all the
> shippin goes to.. my parants adress... and there was some nice shit waiting
> for me.. santa has been ad still will be good to me this end of this year
> ...


X3 homie...


----------



## _BANDIT_ (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Dec 22 2008, 10:34 PM~12503108
> *Feliz Navidad to all the homeboys in here; Smurf, Dirty Sanchez, JohnDMonster,the ones from Europe and everyone else in here. Happy New Year to everybody.
> *


x76 :biggrin: Happy Holidays to everyone in the Glasshouse Family


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL MY GLASSHOUSE HOMIES HOPE TO SEE YOU GUY'S AT THE MAJESTIC PICNIC MERRY XMAS TO ALL YOU GUYS THAT MAKE THIS TOPIC THE BEST TOPIC THE GLASSHOUSE FEST


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*4sale - 1974 TEXAS plates - $50 free shipping - PM me....*


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

same to you thanks and the rest of the family :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Dec 22 2008, 08:34 PM~12503108
> *Feliz Navidad to all the homeboys in here; Smurf, Dirty Sanchez, JohnDMonster,the ones from Europe and everyone else in here. Happy New Year to everybody.
> *


X2, MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!! I HOPE THAT YOU ALL HAVE A SAFE AND MERRY CHRISTMAS AS WELL AS A HEALTHY PROPEROUS NEW YEAR!!! :wave:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 23 2008, 02:41 PM~12508171
> *4sale - 1974 TEXAS plates - $50 free shipping - PM me....
> 
> 
> ...


I wish they made 1976 Florida plates, they stoped making the year plates in 75 :angry:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE GLASS/RAG HOUSE FEST AND THEIR FAMILY'S! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLAS! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Picked up the GH yesterday


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 23 2008, 11:25 PM~12513047
> *Picked up the GH yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky, I was wondering who bought it.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 23 2008, 10:25 PM~12513047
> *Picked up the GH yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 23 2008, 10:46 PM~12513281
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AND IN TIME FOR CHRISTMAS :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 24 2008, 12:25 AM~12513047
> *Picked up the GH yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homie, merry cristmas to you :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Merry Christmas Casa Familia...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

merry christmas happy holidays to all the glasshouse fest family


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

merry xmas, ghouse riders.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Dec 25 2008, 10:45 AM~12523455
> *merry xmas, ghouse riders.
> *


x2 Hope everybody has a happy and safe holidays, today was GREAT for me my girl hooked me up with some cool shit :biggrin: after the 1st I'm gonna get back on the GH cuz on the 5th I finally start a new job :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS GLASS/RAGHOUSE FAMILY!!

GOD BLESS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TOPDOGG 
before n after


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

hope everyone of you homies had a wonderful Christmas and didn't eat to much either...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I HAD PLENTY THOUGH


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT...... page 4 :angry:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 22 2008, 06:55 PM~12501218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like my old car except it had white int and top. sold it for 3600 in 8 yrs ago


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 27 2008, 03:06 AM~12535703
> *TTT...... page 4  :angry:
> *


----------



## caprice glasshouse (Dec 26, 2008)

1975 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE ANY ONE HAVE PARTS FOR A GLASSHOUSE "PM" BUMPER KIT' MOONROOF "OK" :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice glasshouse_@Dec 27 2008, 02:32 PM~12537659
> *1975 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE ANY ONE HAVE PARTS FOR A GLASSHOUSE "PM" BUMPER KIT' MOONROOF "OK" :biggrin:
> *


is that it ? anything else .. :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Does anybody know if the fan shroud contains one part (bottom and top) or two parts?
This one is broken, right?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 27 2008, 11:40 PM~12541728
> *Does anybody know if the fan shroud contains one part (bottom and top) or two parts?
> This one is broken, right?
> 
> ...


HOPEFULLY THIS HELPS FROM MY PROJECT.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks homie. That helps.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 28 2008, 12:27 AM~12542015
> *Thanks homie. That helps.
> *



 ANYTHING FOR A GLASSHOUSE RIDER


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*TTT.
What up Homies, Hope everyone had a great Christmas. Haven't had time to be onhere, started a new Job and can't log on yet :biggrin:  . *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 27 2008, 11:54 PM~12541311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's bad ass Homie :cheesy:  *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 28 2008, 02:46 PM~12544052
> *TTT.
> What up Homies, Hope everyone had a great Christmas. Haven't had time to be onhere, started a new Job and can't log on yet :biggrin:   .
> *


happy holidays to you Smurf


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 28 2008, 12:46 PM~12544052
> *That's bad ass Homie :cheesy:
> *


thanks old picture from back in 06


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 28 2008, 03:25 PM~12544650
> *
> 
> thanks old picture from back in 06
> *


NICE PICTURE CHELO.... :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Dec 28 2008, 04:05 PM~12545262
> *NICE PICTURE CHELO.... :biggrin:
> *


 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 27 2008, 10:54 PM~12541311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*EL PLAYA :biggrin: *


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 28 2008, 05:38 PM~12545916
> *<span style='color:red'>thats funny that my bro.his going to like that pic. :roflmao:*


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 28 2008, 05:38 PM~12545916
> *EL PLAYA :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 26 2008, 01:39 AM~12529278
> *TOPDOGG
> before n after
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHOS GOING TO THE NEW YEARS MAJESTICS SHOW IN HOLLYWOOD PARK????

ROLL CALL

.ME
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

WHOS GOING TO THE NEW YEARS MAJESTICS SHOW IN HOLLYWOOD PARK????

ROLL CALL

.ME
.me too
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt wassup fam bam!


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

where is the best place to order a good quality chrome billet grill


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Dec 29 2008, 08:54 PM~12555550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 29 2008, 04:09 PM~12552693
> *WHOS GOING TO THE NEW YEARS MAJESTICS SHOW IN HOLLYWOOD PARK????
> 
> ROLL CALL
> ...


ANYONE ELSE????


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Dec 30 2008, 07:33 AM~12558982
> *     where is the best place to order a good quality chrome billet grill
> *


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Dec 30 2008, 07:22 PM~12563454
> *
> *


Impala Bobs mabye :dunno:

But I think most GlassHouse billet grills are made by the owners or by a shop.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Dec 30 2008, 08:33 AM~12558982
> *     where is the best place to order a good quality chrome billet grill
> *


 I seen them on ebay for less then 300.00 Or you can be cheap like me and make your own for less than 100.00


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Dec 30 2008, 06:22 PM~12563454
> *
> *


do any of you guys thing the one jc from chicago his billet grill is it a good made one ,the guy that made his is out off arizona, i live in chicago, no body in area doin grills so i need u players help


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Dec 30 2008, 06:22 PM~12563454
> *
> *


do any of you guys thing the one jc from chicago his billet grill is it a good made one ,the guy that made his is out off arizona, i live in chicago, no body in area doin grills so i need u players help


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

WHOS GOING TO THE NEW YEARS MAJESTICS SHOW IN HOLLYWOOD PARK????

ROLL CALL

.ME
.me too
.I'M ROLLIN
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Dec 30 2008, 09:18 PM~12564503
> *do any of you guys thing the one jc from chicago his billet grill is it a good made one ,the guy that made his is out off arizona, i live in chicago, no body in area doin grills so i need u players help
> *


Read his build up thread. He was not happy with the finished product.


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Dec 31 2008, 06:30 AM~12567996
> *Read his build up thread. He was not happy with the finished product.
> *


what was jc problem with his grill :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Dec 30 2008, 09:33 AM~12558982
> *     where is the best place to order a good quality chrome billet grill
> *



heres the Ebay one 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-CHEVY-...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Dec 31 2008, 01:15 PM~12570551
> *heres the Ebay one
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-CHEVY-...sQ5fAccessories
> *


x2 thats where i am ordering mine from


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

HAPPY NEW YEARS! glasshouse fest...
big ups/big props..
stay safe


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

my boys from TN. HE KNOWS THE GUY THAT MAKES THEM .... IT INCLUDES THE GRILL PLUS THE TWO ON THE BUMBER


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 31 2008, 04:36 PM~12571158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the one from ebay?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 31 2008, 02:39 PM~12571186
> *is that the one from ebay?
> *


 :no:


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

hey wasup i saw this glasshouse at a carshow,figured this would be the place to post pics


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 31 2008, 05:05 PM~12571358
> *:no:
> *


 :dunno: and $$$???????


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

WANT TO WISH ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!! BEST WISHES TO ALL FOR 09!!  BIG RY


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Dec 31 2008, 04:10 PM~12571943
> *:dunno:  and $$$???????
> *


this is the guy u wanna hit up :cheesy: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=28891
as u can see he has not been on a while


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

HAPPY NEW YEARS


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

happy new years to the glass house fest from tjones look out 09 : :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Jan 1 2009, 12:47 AM~12575349
> *happy new years to the glass house fest from tjones look out 09 :  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

I WANNA WISH EVERYONE IN THE GLASSHOUSE FEST A HAPPY AND SAFE 2009


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

happy new year to all the fest...


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

happy new year glasshouse fest. MIKE JONES coming in 09.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

where the casa flix from today... i know they was out n about at the Big M's new years day bash


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 1 2009, 08:14 PM~12580025
> *where the casa flix from today... i know they was out n about at the Big M's new years day bash
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MIKE66 (Dec 14, 2007)

I NEED FRONT AND REAR BUMPERS OFF A 75 WITH NO IMPACT STRIPS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Caprice Billet grill and inserts for Bumpers

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=66750












:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 2 2009, 01:52 AM~12582429
> *Caprice Billet grill and inserts for Bumpers
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=66750
> ...


How much??


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 2 2009, 10:20 AM~12582713
> *How much??
> *


x2


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 28 2008, 07:40 AM~12541728
> *Does anybody know if the fan shroud contains one part (bottom and top) or two parts?
> This one is broken, right?
> 
> ...


I've bought one yet..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 2 2009, 02:20 AM~12582713
> *How much??
> *


DONT KNOW GIVE HIM A CALL

Johnny (Waterjet Engineer/Designer)
Krazy Kutting
Yuma, Az
(619) 861-6551


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 2 2009, 01:52 AM~12582429
> *Caprice Billet grill and inserts for Bumpers
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=66750
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 2 2009, 04:09 PM~12586529
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP HUGO? HOWS THE BEARS? :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 2 2009, 07:52 AM~12582429
> *Caprice Billet grill and inserts for Bumpers
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=66750
> ...


any grills like that for a 71 impala


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 2 2009, 09:56 PM~12589602
> *any grills like that for a 71 impala
> *


not old school! unless you are running chinas now?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 2 2009, 11:27 PM~12589995
> *not old school! unless you are running chinas now?
> *


 :wave: :wave: 
*
What up Homies, Happy new year.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+Jan 1 2009, 09:14 PM~12580025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Better late than never.   *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

do any body have any clips for the outside quarter window trim


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pics smurf.... wish I could of been there


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 3 2009, 01:30 PM~12593370
> *nice pics smurf.... wish I could of been there
> *


*Thanks Phil, I wish i could of went too, fuck it there's always next year  I'll just keep searching the different topics and right click save all the pics  .*


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 3 2009, 01:44 PM~12593449
> *Thanks Phil, I wish i could of went too, fuck it there's always next year  I'll just keep searching the different topics and right click save all the pics  .
> *


QVO SMURF!!! Happy New Year Dog!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

does anyone know if the frame on a 73 is the same as the 74-76?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 3 2009, 05:14 PM~12594409
> *does anyone know if the frame on a 73 is the same as the 74-76?
> *



:no:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP G-HOUSE RIDERS  DIDN'T SEE ANYBODY FROM FROM THE FEST :dunno:

I SEEN THE HOMIE FROM DELEGATION'S RIDE OUT THERE BUT NOT HIM


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 3 2009, 11:44 AM~12593449
> *Thanks Phil, I wish i could of went too, fuck it there's always next year  I'll just keep searching the different topics and right click save all the pics  .
> *


WHATS UP SMURF HAPPY NEW YEAR I LIKED THOSE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 3 2009, 03:47 PM~12594914
> *WHAT UP G-HOUSE RIDERS   DIDN'T SEE ANYBODY FROM FROM THE FEST :dunno:
> 
> I SEEN THE HOMIE FROM DELEGATION'S RIDE OUT THERE BUT NOT HIM
> *


YEAH I WAS THERE...I DID THE ROLL CALL I'D BE THERE
BUT I DIDN'T SEE YOU EITHER, YOU SHOULD HAVE COME BACK
FOR SOME ASADA. I SAW STRAY AND BOXER :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 2 2009, 10:26 PM~12589194
> *WHAT UP HUGO? HOWS THE BEARS? :biggrin:
> *


There getting ready!  























FOR NEXT SEASON


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

Drop'n in to say hi!!! :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

we have another fest brother... my bro got his body this week to put my 74' back on the street...


(I just moved and don't have Internet... just on phone... someone pm me their email I got some pics) :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 3 2009, 09:01 PM~12597129
> *we have another fest brother... my bro got his body this week to put my 74' back on the street...
> (I just moved and don't have Internet... just on phone... someone pm me their email I got some pics) :biggrin:
> *


[email protected]


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 3 2009, 10:01 PM~12597129
> *we have another fest brother... my bro got his body this week to put my 74' back on the street...
> (I just moved and don't have Internet... just on phone... someone pm me their email I got some pics) :biggrin:
> *


[email protected]


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 3 2009, 09:58 PM~12597093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was'nt this interior for sale not to long ago?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jan 3 2009, 03:13 PM~12593978
> *QVO SMURF!!! Happy New Year Dog!!
> *


*Same to you Big Dog  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 3 2009, 06:05 PM~12595044
> *WHATS UP SMURF HAPPY NEW YEAR I LIKED THOSE PICS :biggrin:
> *


*Igual mente Homie, Your car was looking bad ass like always Homie.  *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jan 3 2009, 07:34 PM~12596828
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 nice


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 3 2009, 10:06 PM~12598299
> *Igual mente Homie, Your car was looking bad ass like always Homie.
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

WHAT'S UP BIG RICH WHERE IS YOUR GLASSHOUSE HOMIE POST THAT BABY UP THAT IS BAD ASS RIDE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 3 2009, 04:47 PM~12594914
> *WHAT UP G-HOUSE RIDERS   DIDN'T SEE ANYBODY FROM FROM THE FEST :dunno:
> 
> I SEEN THE HOMIE FROM DELEGATION'S RIDE OUT THERE BUT NOT HIM
> *


y yo que soy cabron!

delegation, boxer, ferns, you and me where there


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 2 2009, 11:44 PM~12590864
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> What up Homies, Happy new year.
> *


que ondas smurf! happy new year


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 4 2009, 12:12 AM~12598968
> *y yo que soy cabron!
> 
> delegation, boxer, ferns, you and me where there
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: eres joto


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 30 2008, 11:18 PM~12566615
> *WHOS GOING TO THE NEW YEARS MAJESTICS SHOW IN HOLLYWOOD PARK????
> 
> ROLL CALL
> ...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Jan 3 2009, 11:12 PM~12598968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAAAAASSSS PUUUTTTOOO!!!!!!! LOL J/P


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 3 2009, 08:58 PM~12597093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 3 2009, 11:26 PM~12598532
> *:0 nice
> *


THANKS BRO!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 3 2009, 09:01 PM~12597129
> *we have another fest brother... my bro got his body this week to put my 74' back on the street...
> (I just moved and don't have Internet... just on phone... someone pm me their email I got some pics) :biggrin:
> *


here you go


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

My new chips


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 4 2009, 03:57 PM~12603294
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Sup yall, Would a 79 caprice rearend fit my 75??
thanks fellas


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 3 2009, 09:58 PM~12597093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RAG! :thumbsup:


----------



## westside gunner (Jan 4, 2009)

x2


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 4 2009, 08:18 PM~12605396
> *Sup yall, Would a 79 caprice rearend fit my 75??
> thanks fellas
> *


Yes.Drive shaft will need work.

Read the topic it has alot of know how when it comes to GlassHouses


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 4 2009, 01:13 AM~12598978
> *que ondas smurf! happy new year
> *


*Nada Homie, aqui nomas started a new Jale and don't get a chance to log on as much as before. Happy new year to you and yours Homie.  *


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

just put my skirts on the rag help motivate me a little


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 4 2009, 11:35 PM~12608789
> *Nada Homie, aqui nomas started a new Jale and don't get a chance to log on as much as before. Happy new year to you and yours Homie.
> *



GLAD TO HEAR YOU AND THE FAM ARE DOING FINE HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR LOCO  AVER CUANDO TE DOY UNA LLAMADA


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 5 2009, 08:48 AM~12609840
> *just put my skirts on the rag help motivate me a little
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 3 2009, 04:09 PM~12595067
> *YEAH I WAS THERE...I DID THE ROLL CALL I'D BE THERE
> BUT I DIDN'T SEE YOU EITHER, YOU SHOULD HAVE COME BACK
> FOR SOME ASADA. I SAW STRAY AND BOXER :biggrin:
> *



I'LL CATCH YOU AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 5 2009, 01:03 AM~12608609
> *Yes.Drive shaft will need work.
> 
> Read the topic it has alot of know how when it comes to GlassHouses
> *


thanks homie, yea ive read thru the entire post b4, its alot of info fuckin thousand something pages.. i know 80's and 90's caddy and caprice fit.. but its been a min. so i just had to ask.. someone around my way is sellin a reinforced 79 caprice rearend and insted of reading thru i thought id ask. thanks tho


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Jan 4 2009, 05:10 PM~12603899
> *My new chips
> 
> 
> ...


 how much did you buy those for?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 5 2009, 08:48 AM~12609840
> *just put my skirts on the rag help motivate me a little
> *


NICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

well found a place that will do a rag conversion for me but there kinda pricey


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 5 2009, 08:09 PM~12615312
> *well found a place that will do a rag conversion for me but there kinda pricey
> *


How much are they asking?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 5 2009, 09:08 PM~12617029
> *How much are they asking?
> *


it will start at $5000 to do the work
but i have to provide a 4-door and still locate a convertible frame :uh:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 5 2009, 03:27 PM~12613623
> *I'LL CATCH YOU AT THE NEXT ONE
> *


10/4 HOMIE


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Looking good as usual Rich :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Jan 4 2009, 05:10 PM~12603899
> *My new chips
> 
> 
> ...


nice, they finally came huh...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Dressed2Impressgetting older by the day .


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 6 2009, 04:09 AM~12615312
> *well found a place that will do a rag conversion for me but there kinda pricey
> *



my first thought on that green rag posted a page or two ago was that you already
had your car cut up.... the color got me fooled :roflmao:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 5 2009, 10:33 PM~12617470
> *it will start at $5000 to do the work
> but i have to provide a 4-door and still locate a convertible frame :uh:
> *


So they want 5000.00+frame+4 door+2 door? :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

toooo fucking much.... its not like theres no convertable houses(unlike a le cabriolet Cadillac) .... you should just spend that much on a rag or rag body...just my 2 cents


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

WoW.. thats pricey....ill be on the look out for a few rags..


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 6 2009, 02:37 PM~12623405
> *toooo fucking much.... its not like theres no convertable houses(unlike a le cabriolet Cadillac) .... you should just spend that much on a rag or rag body...just my 2 cents
> *


X2


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 6 2009, 03:37 PM~12623405
> *toooo fucking much.... its not like theres no convertable houses(unlike a le cabriolet Cadillac) .... you should just spend that much on a rag or rag body...just my 2 cents
> *


Thats right! there was a 73 rag here in chicago recenty for 2300.00. I posted it at nobody wanted it. I know its not a 76 but still worth the $.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 5 2009, 06:00 PM~12613882
> *thanks homie, yea ive read thru the entire post b4, its alot of info fuckin thousand something pages.. i know 80's and 90's caddy and caprice fit.. but its been a min. so i just had to ask.. someone around my way is sellin a reinforced 79 caprice rearend and insted of reading thru i thought id ask. thanks tho
> *


No problem.Go for it it will fit in with some tugging and prying.My friends been running his 79 Caprice rear end for 2 3 years now with no problems.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## 155-80-13 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 6 2009, 02:26 PM~12623261
> *So they want 5000.00+frame+4 door+2 door? :0
> *


the top frame and a 4-door and i have the 2-door
they were going to section of the back half of the 4-door from the floor just behind the front seat and just behind the back window and the same with the 2-door
and then weld the back half of the 4-door to the 2-door after that they were going to weld up the frame for the top then they would be done 
that was starting off at $5000 thats not includeing the body work that was extra
after all was said and done i would have close to $10,000 if not more and not even painted or upholstered 
to much money for me :uh: :uh: 




so im going with my second choice and do a hollywood top :biggrin:










    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 6 2009, 02:37 PM~12623405
> *toooo fucking much.... its not like theres no convertable houses(unlike a le cabriolet Cadillac) .... you should just spend that much on a rag or rag body...just my 2 cents
> *


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 6 2009, 03:53 PM~12624152
> *Thats right! there was a 73 rag here in chicago recenty for 2300.00. I posted it at nobody wanted it. I know its not a 76 but still worth the $.
> *


thats kool but not really into 71-73 even thow i was born in 72 
theres something about the 74-76 bodystyle thats above all


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Jan 6 2009, 12:18 PM~12622277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 6 2009, 11:46 PM~12629068
> *thats kool but not really into 71-73 even thow i was born in 72
> theres something about the 74-76 bodystyle thats above all
> *


How about this idea. Get a clean 74 buick vert, replace quarters with glasshouse quartes, and the rest (hood, fenders, doors, cowls, trunk) just bolts right on.
:biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 7 2009, 12:12 AM~12629356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Thats a clean house


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 7 2009, 07:00 PM~12635968
> *:thumbsup: Thats a clean house
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Jan 6 2009, 11:12 PM~12629356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 7 2009, 05:59 PM~12635947
> *How about this idea. Get a clean 74 buick vert, replace quarters with glasshouse quartes, and the rest  (hood, fenders, doors, cowls, trunk) just bolts right on.
> :biggrin:
> *


Heres the canidate


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

IMG]http://i39.tinypic.com/2qscjfq.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Jan 7 2009, 08:02 PM~12636518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

still looking for some skirt hardware, never got the ones from ebay :angry: but luckily the guy refunded my money. so if anybody has a set they wanna get rid of PM me


----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

use selftap screw to put them on that way you can run your skirts tell u find some hardware for your skirts.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte_@Jan 7 2009, 08:03 PM~12637117
> *use selftap screw to put them on that way you can run your skirts tell u find some hardware for your skirts.
> *


 :yessad: Thats what I did and never looked back.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte+Jan 7 2009, 07:03 PM~12637117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me to


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 7 2009, 05:11 PM~12636073
> *Heres the canidate
> 
> 
> ...


you could use that convert frame and top its the same as the raghouse one


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heres a 74 for sale about 20 mil from where i live its been sitting for about 5-6 years at a car dealership that sells vintage cars 
you cant really see it in the pics but its all sun rotted it looked a hell of alot cleaner when they first got it


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 7 2009, 10:33 PM~12638739
> *you could use that convert frame and top its the same as the raghouse one
> *


This one is for sale over here in chicago. $5000.00


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 7 2009, 10:45 PM~12638892
> *heres a 74 for sale about 20 mil from where i live its been sitting for about 5-6 years at a car dealership that sells vintage cars
> you cant really see it in the pics but its all sun rotted it looked a hell of alot cleaner when they first got it
> 
> ...


Ive got those sme seats, but in black


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 7 2009, 09:45 PM~12638892
> *heres a 74 for sale about 20 mil from where i live its been sitting for about 5-6 years at a car dealership that sells vintage cars
> you cant really see it in the pics but its all sun rotted it looked a hell of alot cleaner when they first got it
> 
> ...


 :0 just look at those filleerrrrssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 7 2009, 06:43 PM~12636885
> *still looking for some skirt hardware, never got the ones from ebay  :angry: but luckily the guy refunded my money. so if anybody has a set they wanna get rid of PM me
> *


GET AT ME


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

GONA GO HOLLYWOOD


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 7 2009, 06:43 PM~12636885
> *still looking for some skirt hardware, never got the ones from ebay  :angry: but luckily the guy refunded my money. so if anybody has a set they wanna get rid of PM me
> *


if you know what they look like make them, they aren't that hard to fabricate... made mine out of stainless


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 8 2009, 03:29 AM~12640528
> *GONA GO HOLLYWOOD
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte+Jan 7 2009, 07:03 PM~12637117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i did it too seems like you can line them up better that way plus no bulky hardware behind the skirt


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 8 2009, 01:43 AM~12640850
> *if you know what they look like make them, they aren't that hard to fabricate... made mine out of stainless
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ (Jul 7, 2008)

does anybody know whats the price and where you would go to have your rear end narrowed. thanks


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jan 7 2009, 09:52 PM~12639659
> *:0  just look at those filleerrrrssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



















:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 6 2009, 11:12 PM~12629356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this g ride is clean


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 6 2009, 11:12 PM~12629356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Thats beautiful!!  :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jan 8 2009, 01:06 PM~12643324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are those for sale?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ_@Jan 8 2009, 12:31 PM~12642986
> *does anybody know whats the price and where you would go to have your rear end narrowed.  thanks
> *


HIT UP SMURF ON THIS FORUM. HE GOT HIS NARROWED.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 8 2009, 06:21 PM~12646278
> *Are those for sale?
> *


chops always got something for sale homie...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 85slab (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 7 2009, 01:12 AM~12629356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 7 2009, 04:11 PM~12636073
> *Heres the canidate
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of this ride? bigger pics?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 8 2009, 05:21 PM~12646278
> *Are those for sale?
> *


(YES) FOR 74 CAPRICE OR 75/76 IMPALA
















:biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life+Jan 8 2009, 10:57 PM~12649379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 7 2009, 09:45 PM~12638892
> *heres a 74 for sale about 20 mil from where i live its been sitting for about 5-6 years at a car dealership that sells vintage cars
> you cant really see it in the pics but its all sun rotted it looked a hell of alot cleaner when they first got it
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS ALOT. 4800. I BOUGHT 76 IMPALA PARTS CAR FOR LIKE 4 BILLS. AND ABOUT THE SAME CONDITION WITH NO MOTOR AND TRANS.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

I think i'll use this steering wheel on my 74 projecthttp://i41.tinypic.com/eg6ek7.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

that buck rodgers steering wheel is the shit .. fits a crazy 70's theme


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Jan 9 2009, 02:16 PM~12654185
> *DAMN THATS ALOT. 4800. I BOUGHT 76 IMPALA PARTS CAR FOR LIKE 4 BILLS. AND ABOUT THE SAME CONDITION WITH NO MOTOR AND TRANS.
> *


this has a motor it runs good a/c and all
atleast it did 5-6 years ago when i first took it for a test drive
its been sittin ever since


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jan 9 2009, 05:44 PM~12655502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that robot. What is that from?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 9 2009, 05:37 PM~12656029
> *I remember that robot. What is that from?
> *


BUCK ROGERS 
THATS TWEEKY


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

:wave: WAS UP GLASSHOUSE FEST HOMIES?


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thank,s homie


> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 9 2009, 10:37 AM~12652545
> *:0 nice rides. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 9 2009, 06:47 PM~12656108
> *BUCK ROGERS
> THATS TWEEKY
> *


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Jan 9 2009, 06:55 PM~12656178
> *:wave: WAS UP GLASSHOUSE FEST HOMIES?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Chingon


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Jan 9 2009, 05:55 PM~12656178
> *:wave: WAS UP GLASSHOUSE FEST HOMIES?
> 
> 
> ...


SHE LOOKS SEXY


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

havnt seen this one on here i think.... from the park fest


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

chillin at the park...


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Jan 8 2009, 11:08 PM~12649481
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...



Whats up Homie


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)

I love this topic.... I jump on just to check out everyones rides. Once I repaint my impala I'm gonna try to convince the wifey to let me get my '76. you guys are all inspirations.....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidm63_@Jan 10 2009, 01:48 PM~12663119
> *I love this topic.... I jump on just to check out everyones rides.  Once I repaint my impala I'm gonna try to convince the wifey to let me get my '76.  you guys are all inspirations.....
> *


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 9 2009, 05:47 PM~12656108
> *BUCK ROGERS
> THATS TWEEKY
> *


beedy beedy beedy


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by davidm63_@Jan 10 2009, 12:48 PM~12663119
> *I love this topic.... I jump on just to check out everyones rides.  Once I repaint my impala I'm gonna try to convince the wifey to let me get my '76.  you guys are all inspirations.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 8 2009, 12:29 AM~12640528
> *GONA GO HOLLYWOOD
> 
> 
> ...


Thats badass Homie
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ttt


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

T T T


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: THANKS ALOT HUGOS76 & BRN2RIDELO FOR THE COMMENTS?IM TRYING TO GET SOMETHING GOING DOWN HERE ON THE EAST COAST,AND YOU GUYS HERE ON G-HOUSE FEST KEEPS ME MOVING ON MY G-HOUSE? THANKS AGAIN


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 11 2009, 10:11 PM~12673765
> *
> *


sup homie


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 11 2009, 09:33 AM~12668621
> *Thats badass Homie
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



One of my favorite cars!!! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## SapSapSapo (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jan 8 2009, 02:06 PM~12643324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much r u asking for them


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

OLD SCHOOL


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 11 2009, 10:04 PM~12675668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT PIC HOMIE!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 11 2009, 08:13 PM~12673787
> *sup homie
> *


WHATS UP MAN?? YOU GET YOUR SKIRT SITUATION HANDLED??


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 11 2009, 09:04 PM~12675668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW WHERE TALKING :biggrin: 
uffin: uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fucking saul..... thats some gangsta shit


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 12 2009, 12:12 AM~12675803
> *WHATS UP MAN?? YOU GET YOUR SKIRT SITUATION HANDLED??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 11 2009, 11:04 PM~12675668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

My g house is in the boat.I will have it in 2 month :biggrin: .


i need exterior dimension & weight of a 75 g house fot rent a trailer.

thanksss!!!


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jan 12 2009, 10:52 AM~12679262
> *My g house is in the boat.I will have it in 2 month  :biggrin: .
> i need exterior dimension & weight  of a 75 g house fot rent a trailer.
> 
> ...


MY GLASSHOUSE IS A BOAT :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 11 2009, 10:04 PM~12675668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awesome pic


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 12 2009, 04:27 AM~12677660
> *:yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jan 12 2009, 10:52 AM~12679262
> *My g house is in the boat.I will have it in 2 month  :biggrin: .
> i need exterior dimension & weight  of a 75 g house fot rent a trailer.
> 
> ...


  

the 1976 weights approximately 4,314 pounds stock . give or take , if it has a big block, and measures 222.9" .
hope this helps . post some pics of the GLASSHOUSE.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 11 2009, 10:04 PM~12675668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY NEW DESKTOP


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jan 12 2009, 07:52 PM~12679262
> *My g house is in the boat.I will have it in 2 month  :biggrin: .
> i need exterior dimension & weight  of a 75 g house fot rent a trailer.
> 
> ...



get the biggest one there is.... thats what i did and it barely fit.
also, get a heavy and real long wheel-base towing verhicle else that wont be fun :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SapSapSapo_@Jan 11 2009, 08:46 PM~12675339
> *how much r u asking for them
> *


74 caprice 75/76 impala
















:biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 12 2009, 04:41 PM~12682302
> *get the biggest one there is.... thats what i did and it barely fit.
> also, get a heavy and real long wheel-base towing verhicle else that wont be fun  :biggrin:
> *


this is what i use 16x 8-1/2 my car hangs over from the trunk 
my 02 tahoe pulls like a champ at 80mph


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jan 12 2009, 07:58 PM~12683770
> *74 caprice 75/76 impala
> 
> 
> ...


*He asked for a price not the years fucker. :uh: :uh: 






j/k :biggrin: Thanks for helping me out on Sunday loco, that windshield was no joke taking out. Step 1 out of the way, should have the Glass back on the pavement in no time.  *


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

I have a questions. Does anyone know if a cadillac el dorado convertible scissor top in interchangeable with the glasshouse top?


----------



## caprice76 (Jan 26, 2007)

does any one on here have a rear quarter panel for sale rh for a 76?


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 12 2009, 12:04 AM~12675668
> *
> 
> 
> ...




This is David Leal, Sr., one of the founders of Taste of Latin CC. 

David built the following vehicles:

Magentalicious - '73 Impala
La Patrona - '51 GMC
Puro Sabor '63 Rag
Blue Diamond - '73 Rag
Blvd Knight - '63 Rag

and saving the best for last is his current ride .... Cadd-Berry '79 Cadillac



:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 12 2009, 04:15 PM~12682040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 12 2009, 10:41 PM~12687597
> *DDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> *



if thats the one that old man owns...car is fucking mint.... black velour interior still has a shine


:nicoderm:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Jan 13 2009, 12:25 AM~12687353
> *This is David Leal, Sr., one of the founders of Taste of Latin CC.
> 
> David built the following vehicles:
> ...


the car in the pic is not on that list


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jan 12 2009, 08:40 PM~12685396
> *I have a questions.  Does anyone know if a cadillac el dorado convertible scissor top in interchangeable with the glasshouse top?
> *


a scissor top is a scissor top


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

Yep, you're right. David has a long resume of car's he has built over the years. The cars I mentioned were just some of the latest ones. 


:thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 13 2009, 01:12 AM~12689065
> *if thats the one that old man owns...car is fucking mint.... black velour interior still has a shine
> :nicoderm:
> *


DONALD FROM GROUPE C.C OWNED THIS CAR IF IM NOT MISTAKEN. HE HAS A BAD ASS BLUE ONE TOO WITH A NICE SET UP ON TRU RAYS, FUCKING GORGEOUS CAR!!


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

whatsup glasshouse homies


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 13 2009, 08:55 AM~12690252
> *DONALD FROM GROUPE C.C OWNED THIS CAR IF IM NOT MISTAKEN. HE HAS A BAD ASS BLUE ONE TOO WITH A NICE SET UP ON TRU RAYS, FUCKING GORGEOUS CAR!!
> *


OIC... I'll check the pics on my computer see if plates are same... theres an old man with a sick original one.. I don't have Internet at my new pad yet/just my phone.... I'm sure the pics are on here prob couple hundred pages back...


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 13 2009, 08:55 AM~12690253
> *whatsup glasshouse homies
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Jan 13 2009, 09:26 AM~12689822
> *Yep, you're right.  David has a long resume of car's he has built over the years.  The cars I mentioned were just some of the latest ones.
> :thumbsup:
> *


ok :thumbsup:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 13 2009, 04:07 PM~12692834
> *ok  :thumbsup:
> *



He regrets selling his glasshouse. His Caddy is BAD but if someone flashed a glasshouse in front of him ............. you never know. 

:biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Jan 13 2009, 05:16 PM~12693319
> *He regrets selling his glasshouse.  His Caddy is BAD but if someone flashed a glasshouse in front of him ............. you never know.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 11 2009, 11:04 PM~12675668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes.... yes that is a cool ass pic..

and bump for the glass fam..


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Jan 13 2009, 02:16 PM~12693319
> *He regrets selling his glasshouse.  His Caddy is BAD but if someone flashed a glasshouse in front of him ............. you never know.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


caddy is bad assss homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 13 2009, 11:47 AM~12691204
> *OIC... I'll check the pics on my computer see if plates are same... theres an old man with a sick original one.. I don't have Internet at my new pad yet/just my phone.... I'm sure the pics are on here prob couple hundred pages back...
> *


*What up Big Phil, i have to second that emotion, got me digging through the crates :biggrin:  *


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

..IMPALAS Modesto chapter


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Jan 13 2009, 08:55 PM~12696750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

My favorite glashouse  :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 13 2009, 10:47 AM~12691204
> *OIC... I'll check the pics on my computer see if plates are same... theres an old man with a sick original one.. I don't have Internet at my new pad yet/just my phone.... I'm sure the pics are on here prob couple hundred pages back...
> *


I AM WRONG! I WAS TALKING WITH SAUL TONIGHT AND HE SAID THAT THIS IS NOT DONALDS CAR BUT THE OLD MANS CAR, SORRY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Jan 13 2009, 08:55 PM~12696750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 13 2009, 10:06 PM~12697806
> *I AM WRONG! I WAS TALKING WITH SAUL TONIGHT AND HE SAID THAT THIS IS NOT DONALDS CAR BUT THE OLD MANS CAR, SORRY
> *


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 11 2009, 12:36 PM~12670131
> *T T T
> 
> 
> ...


WISH THE OTHER TWO WERE TOPLESS :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Jan 14 2009, 04:33 AM~12699841
> *WISH THE OTHER TWO WERE TOPLESS :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: will settle for the a$$ shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 13 2009, 08:23 PM~12696339
> *What up Big Phil, i have to second that emotion, got me digging through the crates :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sup smurf... I'm still trying to find that old dudes name.... maybe he'll adopt me.... I'd keep the legacy going :biggrin:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

Thought I'd pass this on. 

Lay it Low link:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452485


Video News link:
http://www.39online.com/pages/video/?autoS...&clipId=3325892


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

yeah read that the other day. good to know the little boy will be ok. and good to see the officer they interviewed mentioned that there are two ways things can be installed. the right way and the wrong.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 14 2009, 01:20 PM~12702434
> *sup smurf... I'm still trying to find that old dudes name.... maybe he'll adopt me.... I'd keep the legacy going :biggrin:
> *


* :0 :biggrin:  Chopper told me you have an extra rear windshield, is it really clean? Hit me up on PM Big Dog.  *


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 14 2009, 09:07 PM~12707837
> * :0  :biggrin:   Chopper told me you have an extra rear windshield, is it really clean? Hit me up on PM Big Dog.
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2009, 12:10 AM~12709641
> *
> *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 14 2009, 11:37 PM~12709930
> *
> *


 :wave: WHATS UP MAN? HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY ARE DOING WELL BROTHER!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

T T T


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

TO

THE 

TOP!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

:0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hey smurf! :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: T-SHIRT!!!!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 15 2009, 02:02 PM~12713982
> *:wave: WHATS UP MAN? HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY ARE DOING WELL BROTHER!!
> *



*What's up Homie, the Family is doing good thanks for asking, the little ones have the flu but aint no big thang.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 16 2009, 12:24 AM~12720224
> *hey smurf!      :biggrin:  :uh:  :biggrin: T-SHIRT!!!!!!
> *


 :0  *You moved to carson? *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 15 2009, 11:33 PM~12720298
> *:0   You moved to carson?
> *



yes sir....pretty close to Carson High


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 15 2009, 09:32 PM~12718829
> *:0  :0  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


where'd you find that big dawg? looks like a canadian club members ryde....

Red, is it Tuna's?


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

^^ it is


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 16 2009, 02:26 PM~12724334
> *where'd you find that big dawg? looks like a canadian club members ryde....
> 
> Red, is it Tuna's?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 15 2009, 09:32 PM~12718829
> *:0  :0  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 16 2009, 04:51 PM~12726281
> *:yes:
> *


13's or 14's on that car?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 15 2009, 11:31 PM~12720288
> *What's up Homie, the Family is doing good thanks for asking, the little ones have the flu but aint no big thang.   [/size]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+Jan 16 2009, 02:26 PM~12724334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


14's Keeps talking about 13's but I think he is bananas even though many disagree.

While we are here :0


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

http://i42.tinypic.com/9aux68.jpg[/img]]420


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2009, 01:49 PM~12714870
> *T T T
> *


 :420:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 16 2009, 08:27 PM~12728262
> *Hows it going???
> 14's Keeps talking about 13's but I think he is bananas even though many disagree.
> 
> ...


doing good, but would be better if this remodeling of my new older house waas going faster and for less money...

when's any of the guys coming down this way? so they can bring me that A/c cover and i can send of some cash with them for you...


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

YAKIMA,WA.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

DO ANY BODY HAVE A NUMBER FOR MIKE RAMOS AT FARGO AUTOMOTIVE I NEED SOME PARTS


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

DO ANY BODY HAVE A NUMBER FOR MIKE RAMOS AT FARGO AUTOMOTIVE I NEED SOME PARTS


----------



## glasshouse323 (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 7 2009, 10:17 PM~12639226
> *Ive got those sme seats, but in black
> *


THIS CAR IS IN QUARTSITE AZ HE TO DAMMM HIGH ON HIS PRICES THATS WHY HE STILL GOT THE SAME CARS FOR 5-6 YEARS


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 16 2009, 09:25 PM~12728838
> *http://i42.tinypic.com/9aux68.jpg[/img]]420
> :420:
> *



bringing it back to life looking good. looking good .


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2009, 02:49 PM~12714870
> *T T T
> *



did u ever cut out them floors?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 17 2009, 01:02 PM~12733611
> *bringing it back to life looking good.  looking good .
> *


actually thats harborareaphils 76 caprice in the photo and this is a phot of http://i39.tinypic.com/15yhmyv.jpg[/img]]420the donor car for his old 74/my new 74 :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 17 2009, 02:35 PM~12733845
> *actually thats harborareaphils 76 caprice in the photo and this is a phot of http://i39.tinypic.com/15yhmyv.jpg[/img]]420the donor car for his old 74/my new 74 :biggrin:
> *


i could use the old 74's front driver and passenger floors :biggrin: let me know.........


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 17 2009, 01:41 PM~12733877
> *i could use the old 74's front driver and passenger floors :biggrin: let me know.........
> *


We have to get the 76 together so we can move the cars around so we strip the old 74,may take alittle time, will let you know :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 17 2009, 02:41 PM~12733877
> *i could use the old 74's front driver and passenger floors :biggrin: let me know.........
> *


sup bro car is still together(running so we can move it around) prob won't have them cut until my 76' is back on the ground and we can put the 74' in the garage to strip.... the city likes fucking with us and the cutting noise just attracts them...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 17 2009, 02:59 PM~12734033
> *We have to get the 76 together so we can move the cars around so we strip the old 74,may take alittle time, will let you know :biggrin:
> *


thanks . keep me posted .


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

put in a little work today on the house converting a rear axle to have some extra goodies


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 17 2009, 03:00 PM~12734041
> *sup bro car is still together(running so we can move it around) prob won't have them cut until my 76' is back on the ground and we can put the 74' in the garage to strip.... the city likes fucking with us and the cutting noise just attracts them...
> *


 thanks for replying .do your thing .i got nothing but time . you got all the parts u need for the 76?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 17 2009, 03:07 PM~12734084
> *put in a little work today on the house converting a rear axle to have some extra goodies
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: i wish i had that kind of weather out here right now :angry: looking good . u got pics of your GLASSHOUSE ?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 17 2009, 03:09 PM~12734099
> *thanks for replying .do your thing .i got nothing but time . you got all the parts u need for the 76?
> *


LOL didn't know my bro was online relpying already... yea I think I may need a couple small things but I got pretty much everything ready just put in boxes


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 17 2009, 05:12 PM~12734124
> *:thumbsup: i wish i had that kind of weather out here right now :angry:  looking good . u got  pics of your GLASSHOUSE ?
> *


yea the weather out here was nice as shit today, I was out there workin in a long sleeve shirt and shorts :biggrin: as far as pics, I've posted up some before but here are a couple  





















gettin some new glasses :biggrin: That's Dan from High Hitter Hydraulics and his boy puttin it in for me, some of you might recognise him from a couple Truucha's in Vegas with his tan cadi in Royals CC


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jan 17 2009, 03:18 PM~12734157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats the new rear end for? i see u got a chrome one already .looks good , now i remember seeing this one but never put a owner to it .love the color . steelers fan? defends wins championships .im got money on jacksonville . :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 17 2009, 03:20 PM~12734163
> *
> 
> 
> ...




we have some similarities . with the rides GLASSHOUSE AND FLEETWOOD













:biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 17 2009, 05:54 PM~12734394
> *
> whats the new rear end for? i see u got a chrome one already .looks good , now i remember seeing this one but never put a owner to it .love the color . steelers fan?  defends wins championships .im got money on  jacksonville . :biggrin:
> *


new rear end is narrower than the stock one. the chrome one was the stock one that I sold last year. color is great and I'm gonna try to get as close to it as possible when I repaint it :biggrin: 


Jacksonville Faguars :thumbsdown:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 17 2009, 05:59 PM~12734418
> *we have some similarities . with the rides GLASSHOUSE AND FLEETWOOD
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 17 2009, 05:59 PM~12734418
> *we have some similarities . with the rides GLASSHOUSE AND FLEETWOOD
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ANYONE HAVE THESE NEED BOTH SIDES
IF SO HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 92225


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Jan 17 2009, 09:06 AM~12731743
> *   DO ANY BODY HAVE A NUMBER FOR MIKE RAMOS AT FARGO AUTOMOTIVE I NEED SOME PARTS
> *


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 17 2009, 07:19 PM~12735384
> *ANYONE HAVE THESE NEED BOTH SIDES
> IF SO HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 92225
> 
> ...


They slip onto the top edge of the fender to complete the hood and door trim right?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 17 2009, 05:19 PM~12735384
> *ANYONE HAVE THESE NEED BOTH SIDES
> IF SO HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 92225
> 
> ...


I do :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jan 17 2009, 10:57 PM~12737614
> *I do :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody+Jan 17 2009, 05:36 PM~12735011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

always loved g-houses...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump for the glass


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 18 2009, 09:50 AM~12739460
> *bump for the glass
> *


x2


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 17 2009, 03:59 PM~12734418
> *we have some similarities . with the rides GLASSHOUSE AND FLEETWOOD
> 
> 
> ...


dam.. had one exactly like that.... with a moonroof.....


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

that's funny too i got a ghouse and a 79 coupe deville


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

MY BROTHERS OLD GLASSHOUSE BACK IN THE DAY IN PASADENA.. :cheesy:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 18 2009, 07:39 PM~12743236
> *SUP HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK SO MY BUDDY THATS DOING MY CAR WAS PATCHING UP SOME HOLES IN THE QUATER WINDOWS ON SATURDAY AND LOL SOME SMART GUY THAT HAD THE CAR BEFORE ME I GUESS FOR SOME ODD REASON HAD STUFFED THE INSIDE QUATERS WITH NEWS PAPER N ALL KINDS OF SHIT LOL AM GUESSING A GHETTO DYNOMAT FOR THE SPEAKERS THAT WERE THERE BEFORE SO A SPARK HAD I GUESS GOT INTO ALL THAT SHIT LOL AM GUESS U GUYS CAN GUESS WHAT HAPPEND AFTER.....SO I GOT A JACUZZI IN THE CAR NOW


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 19 2009, 12:11 AM~12746135
> *OK SO MY BUDDY THATS DOING MY CAR WAS PATCHING UP SOME HOLES IN THE QUATER WINDOWS ON SATURDAY AND LOL SOME SMART GUY THAT HAD THE CAR BEFORE ME I GUESS FOR SOME ODD REASON HAD STUFFED THE INSIDE QUATERS WITH NEWS PAPER N ALL KINDS OF SHIT LOL AM GUESSING A GHETTO DYNOMAT FOR THE SPEAKERS THAT WERE THERE BEFORE SO A SPARK HAD I GUESS GOT INTO ALL THAT SHIT LOL AM GUESS U GUYS CAN GUESS WHAT HAPPEND AFTER.....SO I GOT A JACUZZI IN THE CAR NOW
> *


eww not good...
ive seen news paper stuffed behind body filler, cheapie patch job..


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOL IT WAS KINDA FUNNY TO ME LOL...AFTER I KNOW THE CAR WASNT GONNA GO UP IN FLAMES


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 18 2009, 11:36 PM~12746394
> *LOL IT WAS KINDA FUNNY TO ME LOL...AFTER I KNOW THE CAR WASNT GONNA GO UP IN FLAMES
> *


 YOU SHOULD OF TOOKEN PICS :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 19 2009, 01:57 AM~12746537
> *YOU SHOULD OF TOOKEN PICS  :biggrin:
> *


LOL THEY WERE TO BIZZY THRYING TO KEEP THAT BITCH FROM BURNIN


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thats why I stripped my 76' to bare metal....start off fresh


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 19 2009, 02:07 AM~12746595
> *thats why I stripped my 76' to bare metal....start off fresh
> *


YO PHIL TELL ME U FOUND THE PICESES I NEED :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 19 2009, 01:11 AM~12746614
> *YO PHIL TELL ME U FOUND THE PICESES I NEED :cheesy:
> *



I can't even figure out what the fuck you said?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DID U FIND THE PART I NEEDED :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 19 2009, 01:21 AM~12746670
> *DID U FIND THE PART I NEEDED :biggrin:
> *



o.....LOL ... :biggrin: ....naw not yet... I just moved and in the process of pulling out parts to put in my garage....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN LOL I WOULD HAVE THOUT U WOULD HAVE FOUND THE SHIT BY NOW HOMIE LOL


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOL


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:loco:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 19 2009, 03:19 AM~12746892
> *:loco:
> *


 :biggrin: SOMETIMES


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 19 2009, 01:19 AM~12746892
> *:loco:
> *



:werd:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 19 2009, 03:20 AM~12746896
> *:werd:
> *


FUCK YOU :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 19 2009, 01:21 AM~12746897
> *FUCK YOU :cheesy:
> *



CHUPAMELA :nicoderm:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 19 2009, 03:22 AM~12746899
> *CHUPAMELA :nicoderm:
> *


FIND IT :uh:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 19 2009, 01:24 AM~12746901
> *FIND IT :uh:
> *



COCHINO...I HIDE IT CUZ YOU SEEK IT BISH :uh:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 19 2009, 03:26 AM~12746903
> *COCHINO...I HIDE IT CUZ YOU SEEK IT BISH  :uh:
> *


SCREW U AND UR DUSTY PECKER :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 19 2009, 01:27 AM~12746906
> *SCREW U AND UR DUSTY PECKER :cheesy:
> *



LOL TRUST ME IT DOESN'T GET DUSTY :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SO WHATS THE DEADLINE FOR THE GLASS NUGGA?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SOON


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ATLEAST IT'S GETTING SOME WORK ON IT NOW


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Jan 17 2009, 07:10 PM~12735765
> *
> *


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 19 2009, 01:39 AM~12746413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is nice.. clean.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 19 2009, 01:07 AM~12746595
> *thats why I stripped my 76' to bare metal....start off fresh
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Jan 18 2009, 10:36 PM~12745852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 19 2009, 09:36 PM~12749303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right click > save

Great pic Big Mike!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 19 2009, 12:36 PM~12749303
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice picture n, my sister and brother in law wre their . took the same pics :biggrin: . tried to them them off her flicker :biggrin:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 18 2009, 11:48 PM~12745954
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

*SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 19 2009, 07:00 PM~12751463
> *SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice mr SMURF got me one a couple years ago and shipped it to me.



cant ride no single tube bullshit.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 07:02 PM~12751476
> *nice mr SMURF got me one a couple years ago and shipped it to me.
> cant ride no single tube bullshit.
> *


sure can't, I've been looking for one ever since I picked up my house a year ago and I finally got a hold of one and I don't think the price was too bad either :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 19 2009, 07:04 PM~12751494
> *sure can't, I've been looking for one ever since I picked up my house a year ago and I finally got a hold of one and I don't think the price was too bad either  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SMURF gave me a great deal (but he is a good dude).


its just one piece of a puzzle that you need, and they are pretty rare, not many small block cars came with true duals, so mostly you gotta find em in big block cars.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 07:09 PM~12751545
> *SMURF gave me a great deal (but he is a good dude).
> its just one piece of a puzzle that you need, and they are pretty rare, not many small block cars came with true duals, so mostly you gotta find em in big block cars.
> *


that's an understatement right there   

yea and most of the big blocks have either been donked or derby'd out :twak:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=spj1wo&s=5


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

i dont know if to buy it


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

So tomorrow im hoping to go get my new 700r4 tranny fresh rebuilt all upgraded with the good updates, shiftkit. Anybody else running a 700r4?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 05:02 PM~12751476
> *nice mr SMURF got me one a couple years ago and shipped it to me.
> cant ride no single tube bullshit.
> *


to me a glasshouse is luxury no need for laud ass exhaust. nice and quite for me. plus if you now what your doing you could get just as much or more power out of a single.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 19 2009, 05:49 PM~12751911
> *So tomorrow im hoping to go get my new 700r4 tranny fresh rebuilt all upgraded with the good updates, shiftkit. Anybody else running a 700r4?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 19 2009, 09:16 PM~12753643
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup bro


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 19 2009, 09:22 PM~12754892
> *Sup bro
> *


NOTHING MUCH MAN, I GOT THAT ALL BOXED UP FOR YOU JUST BEEN SLACKIN :0 IT WILL GET TO YOU SOON BRO!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

stupid impala in garage poor glasshouse in the snow... what the is wrong with people
:angry:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 19 2009, 10:29 PM~12755013
> *NOTHING MUCH MAN, I GOT THAT ALL BOXED UP FOR YOU JUST BEEN SLACKIN :0  IT WILL GET TO YOU SOON BRO!
> *


lol not worried, couldnt take any longer than my slacker ass to ship.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 19 2009, 07:49 PM~12751911
> *So tomorrow im hoping to go get my new 700r4 tranny fresh rebuilt all upgraded with the good updates, shiftkit. Anybody else running a 700r4?
> *


im not cause my 350turbo ran good, 17,000 miles, im gonna have it freshened up.



but, a 700r4 is a damn good trans, especially in a heavy car. 




arent you running 13's?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2009, 10:36 PM~12755137
> *im not cause my 350turbo ran good, 17,000 miles, im gonna have it freshened up.
> but, a 700r4 is a damn good trans, especially in a heavy car.
> arent you running 13's?
> *


My 350 was rebuilt to just wanted less rpms on the freeway, and yes im running 13s


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 19 2009, 09:21 PM~12754874
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



at least put a tarp on it :angry:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 19 2009, 05:25 PM~12751682
> *i dont know if to buy it
> *


WHATS THERE TO KNOW


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 19 2009, 11:37 PM~12755166
> *My 350 was rebuilt to just wanted less rpms on the freeway, and yes im running 13s
> *


with 13's you'll like the extra gear




i ran 14x5.20's before i took mine off the road and it rode like a dream, but its a high geared rearend and trans, so it just fits.


but 13's would probably give that feeling of "damn i need one more gear" on the freeway.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 19 2009, 09:30 PM~12755039
> *lol not worried, couldnt take any longer than my slacker ass to ship.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 19 2009, 11:31 PM~12756046
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 19 2009, 10:06 PM~12755641
> *WHATS THERE TO KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 19 2009, 11:22 PM~12756742
> *nice
> *


x2 sup harborareaphil how you been homie :wave:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 19 2009, 11:57 PM~12756471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 19 2009, 11:25 PM~12756772
> *x2 sup harborareaphil how you been homie :wave:
> *


sup bro...doing great...just need to get back to work on my car


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

hey g house riders,give me a good place to buy me a billet grille for my 76 thanks


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Jan 20 2009, 08:47 AM~12758741
> *hey g house riders,give me a good place to buy me a billet grille for my 76 thanks
> *


i read on TOPDOGG's topic. he got his at impala Bobs.







:biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Jan 20 2009, 09:47 AM~12758741
> *hey g house riders,give me a good place to buy me a billet grille for my 76 thanks
> *


IVE SEEN THEM ON EBAY


----------



## ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ (Jul 7, 2008)

> here is a glasshouse i just picked up


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> > here is a glasshouse i just picked up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> > here is a glasshouse i just picked up
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:0 Nice! what are the plans?
:cheesy:


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Jan 20 2009, 08:47 AM~12758741
> *hey g house riders,give me a good place to buy me a billet grille for my 76 thanks
> *


do a75 billet grill will fit a76,i cant find topdogg fest,thanks homie


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Jan 20 2009, 02:39 PM~12762113
> *do a75 billet grill will fit a76,i cant find topdogg fest,thanks homie
> *


here u go its on this page http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=150467&st=540


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 18 2009, 11:36 PM~12745852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT I AM GOING FOR CLEAN AND SIMPLE


----------



## ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 20 2009, 02:17 PM~12761921
> *:0 Nice! what are the plans?
> :cheesy:
> *


KEEPING IT SIMPLE AND OLD SCHOOL ALL DAY CRUISER


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 19 2009, 10:38 PM~12755174
> *at  least put a tarp on it  :angry:
> *


:no: Bad idea the tarp traps the moisture under the tarp and speeds the fuck ot of the rust bugs hno:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

was up chopper......


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jan 20 2009, 06:03 PM~12764668
> *was up chopper......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

im in the process of doing my door pins and bushings.... damn thats a bitch to line the door back up any pointers?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 20 2009, 06:06 PM~12764131
> *:no: Bad idea the tarp traps the moisture under the tarp and speeds the fuck ot of the rust bugs  hno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jan 20 2009, 08:45 PM~12765910
> *im in the process of doing my door pins and bushings.... damn thats a bitch to line the door back up any pointers?
> *


its alot easier with the fenders off... plus a floorjack and someone to help


plenty of patience and buy new door strikers


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Jan 19 2009, 06:09 PM~12751545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*To me it was just one of those rare items I had to have, like an axcesory(spell) Don't really like my car loud either but if a true dual system was offered on the Glasshouses then it was a must have for me just like the Delete Cover.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*SHOW STOPPER COMING TO A STREET/SHOW NEAR YOU, REAL SOON. :0 *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 20 2009, 10:51 PM~12767602
> *SHOW STOPPER COMING TO A STREET/SHOW NEAR YOU, REAL SOON. :0
> 
> 
> ...


AWW CHIT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 21 2009, 01:06 AM~12767799
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 21 2009, 03:35 AM~12768923
> *:wave:
> *


sup bro... havnt seen you in here for awhile


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 20 2009, 10:51 PM~12767602
> *SHOW STOPPER COMING TO A STREET/SHOW NEAR YOU, REAL SOON. :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THIS PIC HELPS ME OUT 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 19 2009, 09:30 PM~12755037
> *stupid impala in garage poor glasshouse in the snow... what the is wrong with people
> :angry:
> *


 wow! You took the words, ect!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 19 2009, 06:18 PM~12752223
> *to me a glasshouse is luxury no need for laud ass exhaust. nice and quite for me. plus if you now what your doing you could get just as much or more power out of a single.
> *


 I know you know how to get down. that I dont dispute.
my g-house bro. but I just put glass-packs on my caprice. along with carpet 
and my bomen color bar. (after we met at the g-house pick-nic in 08) the car has
no cat. converter or smog pump. and the duals coming out of my 400 block
going into my two glass packs......just give's me a fuckin attitude of,
(oh my God it takes me back to my 70 dodge challanger, my 68 impala fast back
and my brothers (RIP) 68 ford galixy with supremes and 5/20's........and of course
the doughnut wheel, with the 8 track :biggrin: You know how that is bro!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> > here is a glasshouse i just picked up
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJokaWo4GG8...next=1&index=45 :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 21 2009, 01:56 PM~12772440
> *:0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 21 2009, 07:00 PM~12775014
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJokaWo4GG8...next=1&index=45 :cheesy:
> *


thats freakin cool man.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

GONNA BE SELLING MISC GLASSHOUSE STUFF AT TURLOCK SWAPMEET..GATED GRASS AREA WESTSIDE OF FAIRGROUNDS BEHIND STABLES


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 19 2009, 11:36 AM~12749303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BIG MIKE ANOTHER NICE PIC :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 19 2009, 10:30 PM~12755037
> *stupid impala in garage poor glasshouse in the snow... what the is wrong with people
> :angry:
> *


 :0 
hey man.. cut me some slack.. the glass is a new purchase from the summer :biggrin: . and the 63 has been in the garage for over 2 years waiting for me to get time to work on it. lol. 
the glass will be out this summer though. i'll be sure to get pics up.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 20 2009, 09:43 PM~12767503
> *:biggrin:
> To me it was just one of those rare items I had to have, like an axcesory(spell) Don't really like my car loud either but if a true dual system was offered on the Glasshouses then it was a must have for me just like the Delete Cover.
> *



SUP SMURF HOW'S THE NEW YEAR TREATING YOU & THE FAMILY? :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP G-HOUSE FAMILY....ANYBODY INTERESTED IN MY 76 GLASSHOUSE PROJECT???

I WOULD LET IT GO FOR $3000 OBO???


I HAVE A 76 CAPRICE LANDAU IN MY SIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 19 2009, 10:21 PM~12754874
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Whats up hugo, More pics of the g house stop being greedy.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

awwmann.. i shoulda known that shit would haunt me.. now yall makin me feel bad.. lol.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Jan 21 2009, 09:49 PM~12777005
> *Whats up hugo,    More pics of the g house stop being greedy.
> *


Heres one.








Thanx for the insert JC :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 21 2009, 08:08 PM~12777296
> *Heres one.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 19 2009, 11:30 PM~12755037
> *stupid impala in garage poor glasshouse in the snow... what the is wrong with people
> :angry:
> *


i better not post a pic of my vert hno:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 21 2009, 10:33 PM~12777733
> *NICE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 21 2009, 09:38 PM~12777822
> *i better not post a pic of my vert hno:
> *


SHOUDNT OF SAID SHIT :0 
NOW YOU HAVE TO :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 21 2009, 09:01 PM~12776272
> *SUP SMURF HOW'S THE NEW YEAR TREATING YOU & THE FAMILY?  :biggrin:
> *


*What's up Big Dog, Year started off good Homie, started a new Job over in Pico Rivera and the Family is doing really well.  *


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 21 2009, 07:01 PM~12776270
> *:biggrin:
> :0
> hey man.. cut me some slack.. the glass is a new purchase from the summer :biggrin: .  and the 63 has been in the garage for over 2 years waiting for me to get time to work on it. lol.
> ...


HERE IS A CALIFORNIA 76 6 MONTHS AGO :tears: WERE JUST LOOKING OUT FOR YA...RUST REPAIR SUCKS :biggrin: http://i42.tinypic.com/2881e95.jpg[/img]]420
I HAD TO DO THIS TO FIX IT
http://i40.tinypic.com/2i94foz.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 21 2009, 11:30 PM~12778553
> *HERE IS A CALIFORNIA 76 6 MONTHS AGO :tears: WERE JUST LOOKING OUT FOR YA...RUST REPAIR SUCKS :biggrin: http://i42.tinypic.com/2881e95.jpg[/img]]420
> I HAD TO DO THIS TO FIX IT
> http://i40.tinypic.com/2i94foz.jpg[/img]]420
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 21 2009, 08:01 PM~12776270
> *:biggrin:
> :0
> hey man.. cut me some slack.. the glass is a new purchase from the summer :biggrin: .  and the 63 has been in the garage for over 2 years waiting for me to get time to work on it. lol.
> ...


hahaha.... my bad... but like my bro said rust repair sucks on glasshouses...stick the impala in the snow, worse comes to worse... you open a catalog and buy the bodypart....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*So i finally got a chance to get some things done to the Glass this weekend   *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Had these done and ready to go for a while now, wanted to have them on for the Glasshouse picnic, but couldn't get a chance to put them on :uh: . *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*The Big Homie Chopper came over last weekend and helped me Pull the Glass out hno: hno: and i had some Guys come over and put them back on last Monday.  *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Got my Glass, New Trim, New Clips put on   *


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 21 2009, 10:32 PM~12779190
> *So i finally got a chance to get some things done to the Glass this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*That's all i have for now, I should have the rest of the new trim and Roof Rail weather stripping back on by this weekend or the next, or the next one after that :biggrin:  *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

smurf for ghouse prez


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 22 2009, 01:01 AM~12779412
> *:thumbsup: NICE :biggrin:
> *


* :roflmao: :roflmao: You crazy Homie, none of that :biggrin: , I just try to do the best i can with the little i got.  *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 22 2009, 12:14 AM~12779496
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao: You crazy Homie, none of that :biggrin: , I just try to do the best i can with the little i got.
> *


hahah 
we all doin that there days


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 22 2009, 01:15 AM~12779501
> *hahah
> we all doin that there days
> *


*Aint that the truth, no BALLER type shit over here, but that doesn't mean we can't try to keep it clean  *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 22 2009, 12:17 AM~12779512
> *Aint that the truth, no BALLER type shit over here, but that doesn't mean we can't try to keep it clean
> *


hell yea i herd that 2 times


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 21 2009, 11:17 PM~12779512
> *Aint that the truth, no BALLER type shit over here, but that doesn't mean we can't try to keep it clean
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE HOW'S THE FAM BAM

RIDES LOOKING GREAT BRO


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 22 2009, 01:36 AM~12779603
> *WHAT UP HOMIE HOW'S THE FAM BAM
> 
> RIDES LOOKING GREAT BRO
> *


*
What up Homie Gracias, the Family is doing good Homie, thanks for asking. Que onda contigo, i see you're looking to get a Landau :0 , good luck with the sale Homie, stay up.  *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

keep up the good work Smurf, lookin clean as always....where did you get new trim clips? I need some :biggrin:


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 17 2009, 03:59 PM~12734418
> *we have some similarities . with the rides GLASSHOUSE AND FLEETWOOD
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: GOTTA LOVE THEM FLEETWOODS.... :yes:


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

ANY BODY WANNA TRADE FOR A GLASS HOUSE HOLLA AT ME....PM









































1984 LANDAU EVERYTHING NEW








LOOKING FOR A CLEAN GLASS HARD TOP OR RAG PM ME. :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 21 2009, 11:45 PM~12779636
> *
> What up Homie Gracias, the Family is doing good Homie, thanks for asking. Que onda contigo, i see you're looking to get a Landau :0 , good luck with the sale Homie, stay up.
> *


EVERYTHING IS GOOD ON MY SIDE BRO...MY FAMILY IS BLESSED TO BE ABLE TO MAKE IT THRU THESE TIMES TU SAVES  

AND YEAH MAN TRYING TO MOVE UP WITH THE BIG DOGG YOU KNOW :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE LUCK


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Jun 1 2006, 08:54 AM~5532234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Jan 22 2009, 07:01 AM~12780324
> *ANY BODY WANNA TRADE FOR A GLASS HOUSE HOLLA AT ME....PM
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RIDE!! BUT TO TRADE FOR A CLEAN GLASSHOUSE...GUNNA BE TOUGH


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 22 2009, 12:17 AM~12779512
> *Aint that the truth, no BALLER type shit over here, but that doesn't mean we can't try to keep it clean
> *


looking good smurf... who did your stainless? I got a box full to get done :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ_@Jan 20 2009, 11:05 PM~12762311
> *KEEPING IT SIMPLE AND OLD SCHOOL ALL DAY CRUISER
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 22 2009, 08:17 AM~12779512
> *Aint that the truth, no BALLER type shit over here, but that doesn't mean we can't try to keep it clean
> *


 :yes: allways doin' the most we can


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 21 2009, 11:16 PM~12779027
> *hahaha.... my bad... but like my bro said rust repair sucks on glasshouses...stick the impala in the snow, worse comes to worse... you open a catalog and buy the bodypart....
> *


x75


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 21 2009, 11:32 PM~12779190
> *Got my Glass, New Trim, New Clips put on
> 
> 
> ...


looking good .looks like everything went on smooth .


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice Car!!! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 22 2009, 12:16 AM~12779027
> *hahaha.... my bad... but like my bro said rust repair sucks on glasshouses...stick the impala in the snow, worse comes to worse... you open a catalog and buy the bodypart....
> *


lol.. to me rust repair on anything sucks. that glass is pretty solid from what i checked into this past summer. and i know its spent all its life outside. I watched it for over a year and it didnt sell. so i figured why not. couple bucks later and she was mine. after this year it will be in the garage when not in use. specially when i get it back to the city and start fixing it up. to many bad minded people here who care only to mess with other peoples rides. :angry: 
and i aint gonna let this glass fall victim to the hate. :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

and smurf that glass is looking sweet man. when is the next glasshouse picnic? is it in the plans yet?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 21 2009, 10:38 PM~12777822
> *i better not post a pic of my vert hno:
> *


lol. do it up man. take some of the heat of me. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 22 2009, 03:34 PM~12783066
> *lol. do it up man. take some of the heat of me. lol. :biggrin:
> *


they dont understand this canadian weather :cheesy:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 21 2009, 09:30 PM~12778553
> *HERE IS A CALIFORNIA 76 6 MONTHS AGO :tears: WERE JUST LOOKING OUT FOR YA...RUST REPAIR SUCKS :biggrin: http://i42.tinypic.com/2881e95.jpg[/img]]420
> I HAD TO DO THIS TO FIX IT
> http://i40.tinypic.com/2i94foz.jpg[/img]]420
> *


HERE'S HOW IT LOOKS NOW :biggrin: 
http://i41.tinypic.com/21loe85.jpg[/img]]420
http://i39.tinypic.com/bdprnl.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 22 2009, 02:40 PM~12783629
> *HERE'S HOW IT LOOKS NOW :biggrin:
> http://i41.tinypic.com/21loe85.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i39.tinypic.com/bdprnl.jpg[/img]]420
> *


you guys putting in some serious work :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

nice work.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 22 2009, 03:40 PM~12783629
> *HERE'S HOW IT LOOKS NOW :biggrin:
> http://i41.tinypic.com/21loe85.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i39.tinypic.com/bdprnl.jpg[/img]]420
> *



bahahahahhahah i have that same toy thats on the roof of the glass to lol...in the second pic


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 22 2009, 03:19 PM~12783931
> *bahahahahhahah i have that same toy thats on the roof of the glass to lol...in the second pic
> *


me to lol


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 22 2009, 10:14 AM~12781301
> *CLEAN RIDE!! BUT TO TRADE FOR A CLEAN GLASSHOUSE...GUNNA BE TOUGH
> *


i ve seen it happen before. some people r stuck with a car that they dont want, so its worth a try , u know.. :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

WHATEVER IT TAKES TO SAVE A 76 CAPRICE CLASSIC :biggrin: OR ANY GLASS/RAG HOUSE :biggrin: ALSO THAT TOY MAKES ME LAUGH :420:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 22 2009, 03:19 PM~12783486
> *they dont understand this canadian weather :cheesy:
> *


lol... its definatly different.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

73 RAG  
http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/995832650.html


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Wuz up ghouse fam.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life+Jan 22 2009, 05:05 AM~12780069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jan 22 2009, 11:05 AM~12781239
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


*I gave them to M&Ms Homie, they've taken care of all my trim  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Jan 22 2009, 11:59 AM~12781664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Homie, i was thinking of getting something going for May or June, hopefully i can get the ball rolling in a month or two and see what the Big Dogs in the Glasshouse fest think. Will keep everyone posted.  *


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 22 2009, 09:31 PM~12788043
> *
> :0  :0 That first picture was a little after i got the car, when i started working on it
> 
> *


ya i've been digging deep in the fest archives tonnes of useful info .. it's a trip to see yours and big dirtys cars back then


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

:uh: i ment dirtysanchez


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 22 2009, 11:25 PM~12787950
> *I got them at Napa Auto parts Homie, i asked a couple of people for the info on where to find the clips and they acted like it was some top secret shit :uh: Well i finally found them and Aint no secrets on mine Big Dog, you can get them at your local Napa (part #665-1538).
> 
> *


thanx homie, good lookin out


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

:biggrin: bump


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 22 2009, 05:49 PM~12784840
> *WHATEVER IT TAKES TO SAVE A 76 CAPRICE CLASSIC :biggrin: OR ANY GLASS/RAG HOUSE :biggrin: ALSO THAT TOY MAKES ME LAUGH :420:
> *


LOL THEY EVEN GOT THE PRIMER SPOTS ON THAT TOY AND EVERYTHING LOL


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jan 22 2009, 10:28 PM~12789511
> *:uh: i ment dirtysanchez
> *


??????? :uh:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

EDIT

Sorry to everybody who got offended


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 23 2009, 03:54 PM~12795204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 23 2009, 03:54 PM~12795204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 12 2006, 07:04 PM~5418558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this dirtysanchez


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 23 2009, 05:16 PM~12795400
> *must be nice :biggrin:
> *


That old thing? :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jan 23 2009, 06:05 PM~12795849
> *this dirtysanchez
> *


them some old pics.. lol.
but that is one sweet car.. that car is the reason i started looking at a glasshouse.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

EDIT


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 23 2009, 06:36 PM~12796578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u went with the 61 :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 23 2009, 07:47 PM~12796658
> *u went with the 61 :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :yessad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 23 2009, 03:54 PM~12795204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pair..... 


I got the same set.... glasshouse and escalade


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

anyone got a part # for extended shocks for a glasshouse?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 23 2009, 03:54 PM~12795204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dosent get much better that that right there


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

Not a glasshouse but its nice


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Jan 24 2009, 01:07 AM~12799275
> *Not a glasshouse but its nice
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
your right its not a glass... and this is the glass fest... lol.. :biggrin: 

but it is nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jan 24 2009, 12:38 AM~12799081
> *anyone got a part # for extended shocks for a glasshouse?
> *


*Forgot the part number Homie, but i have a new set right here for you if you needed, ya sabes  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Jan 24 2009, 01:07 AM~12799275
> *Not a glasshouse but its nice
> 
> 
> ...


*What is up with all these NONE Glasshouses getting posted inhere, are we doing that Bad that people gotta start posting Caddies, Gbodies and shit :dunno: :dunno: No disrespect to any of them but there's a shit load of topics for all these cars in the forums. I also own a 85 Fleetwood Brougham but why in the world would i post it in here. Just my 2.*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 24 2009, 10:40 AM~12801460
> *What is up with all these NONE Glasshouses getting posted inhere, are we doing that Bad that people gotta start posting Caddies, Gbodies and shit :dunno:  :dunno: No disrespect to any of them but there's a shit load of topics for all these cars in the forums. Just my 2.
> *


WHATS HAPPENING SMURF!! HOW ARE YOU AND THE FAMILY?? GIVE THEM OUR BEST!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 24 2009, 11:42 AM~12801479
> *WHATS HAPPENING SMURF!! HOW ARE YOU AND THE FAMILY?? GIVE THEM OUR BEST!!
> *


*What up Big Dog, the Family is doing good, thanks for asking and same from here hope you and yours are doing fine Homie.  *


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHOPPER 76, SMURF
:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 24 2009, 10:49 AM~12801522
> *What up Big Dog, the Family is doing good, thanks for asking and same from here hope you and yours are doing fine Homie.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jan 24 2009, 11:52 AM~12801551
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHOPPER 76, SMURF
> :biggrin:
> *



* :biggrin: Ready to drop the bumpers, fucking Rain :angry: IT NEVER RAINS IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA my ass  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 24 2009, 10:55 AM~12801571
> *
> :biggrin: Ready to drop the bumpers, fucking Rain :angry: IT NEVER RAINS IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA my ass
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 24 2009, 10:55 AM~12801571
> *
> :biggrin: Ready to drop the bumpers, fucking Rain :angry: IT NEVER RAINS IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA my ass
> *


only when you drop your bumpers, lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 23 2009, 08:32 PM~12797606
> *Thanx.
> What year is your caddi?
> *



I got the old shit not like yours...02'


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 24 2009, 11:40 AM~12801460
> *What is up with all these NONE Glasshouses getting posted inhere, are we doing that Bad that people gotta start posting Caddies, Gbodies and shit :dunno:  :dunno: No disrespect to any of them but there's a shit load of topics for all these cars in the forums. I also own a 85 Fleetwood Brougham but why in the world would i post it in here. Just my 2.
> *


lol.. i saw his low post numbers and figured he just didnt know how it goes.. 
or he just really realllllyyy... proud of what he got.. 
lol. either way. im sure he knows now. if he came back.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 24 2009, 10:40 AM~12801460
> *What is up with all these NONE Glasshouses getting posted inhere, are we doing that Bad that people gotta start posting Caddies, Gbodies and shit :dunno:  :dunno: No disrespect to any of them but there's a shit load of topics for all these cars in the forums. I also own a 85 Fleetwood Brougham but why in the world would i post it in here. Just my 2.
> *



:nosad: very true keep the non houses the fuck outta here


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 24 2009, 10:40 AM~12801460
> *, JUST MY 2 CENTS *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 24 2009, 09:40 AM~12801460
> *What is up with all these NONE Glasshouses getting posted inhere, are we doing that Bad that people gotta start posting Caddies, Gbodies and shit :dunno:  :dunno: No disrespect to any of them but there's a shit load of topics for all these cars in the forums. I also own a 85 Fleetwood Brougham but why in the world would i post it in here. Just my 2.
> *


THAT'S TRUE SMURF WE CALL IT LIKE WE SEE IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 24 2009, 11:40 AM~12801460
> *What is up with all these NONE Glasshouses getting posted inhere, are we doing that Bad that people gotta start posting Caddies, Gbodies and shit :dunno:  :dunno: No disrespect to any of them but there's a shit load of topics for all these cars in the forums. I also own a 85 Fleetwood Brougham but why in the world would i post it in here. Just my 2.
> *


Sorry didnt meen to piss every body off. I got a little picture happy. uffin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

wassup yall, i got a brand new fuel sending unit.. anyone intrested, or got something good to trade?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 24 2009, 01:17 PM~12802560
> *wassup yall, i got a brand new fuel sending unit.. anyone  intrested, or got something good to trade?
> *


HOW MUCH??


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 19 2009, 03:39 AM~12746413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Jan 24 2009, 12:07 AM~12799275
> *Not a glasshouse but its nice
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 24 2009, 05:43 PM~12803819
> *HOW MUCH??
> *


70 plus shipping.. or a trade.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

what's up guys. 
Glass house people, I am trying to refigure out this picture uploading shit with a 
buddie of mine......... I am sorry I did not get to halla at some of you at the 
recient LA show's I saw some of the cars....lookin good..... :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 24 2009, 08:55 PM~12805606
> *what's up guys.
> Glass house people, I am trying to refigure out this picture uploading shit with a
> buddie of mine......... I am sorry I did not get to halla at some of you at the
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 24 2009, 09:55 PM~12805606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good man


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 24 2009, 07:34 PM~12804958
> *70 plus shipping.. or a trade.
> *


trade for


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

i need skirts.. carpet, audio parts, fillers, back passenger floor... what ya got?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 25 2009, 03:46 PM~12810460
> *i need skirts.. carpet, audio parts, fillers, back passenger floor... what ya got?
> *


sounds like you might need a another car :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 25 2009, 04:18 PM~12810689
> *sounds like you might need a another car :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Jan 24 2009, 02:07 AM~12799275
> *Not a glasshouse but its nice
> 
> 
> ...


find the Monte Carlo thread




thank you, have a great fuckin day. :cheesy:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 25 2009, 03:46 PM~12810460
> *i need skirts.. carpet, audio parts, fillers, back passenger floor... what ya got?
> *


u could get your fillers from here http://www.replica-plastics.com/EditParts....?Make=Chevrolet


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 25 2009, 03:46 PM~12810460
> *i need skirts.. carpet, audio parts, fillers, back passenger floor... what ya got?
> *


GOT YOUR SKIRTS COVERED!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

need front and rear bumpers for 74 impala prefer with out rubber trimmer but i won't be picky anyone selling any please pm thanks


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Jan 25 2009, 05:18 PM~12810689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: :rant: :scrutinize: :loco: :around: :buttkick: :no: :no: 

DAMN U THINK SO?? WTF YALL START OFF WITH?

:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Jan 25 2009, 07:09 PM~12811446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WASSUP THEN?


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 25 2009, 09:50 PM~12813203
> *:scrutinize: :rant:  :scrutinize:  :loco:  :around:  :buttkick:  :no:  :no:
> 
> DAMN U THINK SO?? WTF YALL START OFF WITH?
> ...


You dont need a dam thing! thats fucken clean hommie


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 25 2009, 08:53 PM~12813234
> *THANKS HOMIE, HOW THE RAG COMING ALONG?
> 
> *


coming along good going to sandblast the belly this week


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 25 2009, 09:50 PM~12813203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sweet ride man


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

THANKS FELLAS, ALL THEM NICE ASS HOUSES IN HERE KEEP ME MOTIVATED!!




> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 25 2009, 09:57 PM~12813269
> *coming along good going to sandblast the belly this week
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: LUCKY MF  KEEP IT UP HOMIE!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 24 2009, 07:55 PM~12805606
> *what's up guys.
> Glass house people, I am trying to refigure out this picture uploading shit with a
> buddie of mine......... I am sorry I did not get to halla at some of you at the
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW'VE YOU BEEN?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 25 2009, 08:53 PM~12813234
> *THANKS HOMIE, HOW THE RAG COMING ALONG?
> WASSUP THEN?
> *


LMK


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 25 2009, 08:53 PM~12813234
> *THANKS HOMIE, HOW THE RAG COMING ALONG?
> WASSUP THEN?
> *


IF HE DONT I HAVE 2 SETS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Im looking to buy a grille for my 76, has anyone had any experience with this company on ebay that makes them? I would just buy the one from impala bobs but its just billet I want chrome.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-CHEVY-...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

"doing the most with the little I have" 

sinkplated then powdercoated chassis and suspension parts, redone chassis and engine og build with the help of my friends and my little brother. Hope to have the car finished before a finish my study after my photography studies but i'm having a lot of bad luck lately.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 25 2009, 09:52 PM~12813956
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW'VE YOU BEEN?
> *


I am rollin with punch's. you know, every day I trip out on how I am still hear, a little banged up, and sometimes not as greatful as i should be. but still 
the Big shot caller upstairs lets me fumble around and find my way.
I was walking with a limp at the Maniacos function last week. Today I spent the day in the emergancy, some strange shit going on with my lower leg.
now i got a brace and some crutch's. hurt like hell driving home in my Nissan.
I cant help but wonder how Its going feel behind the wheel of my G-house?
It's like I stoped for a second to blink,,,,,,,And Pow! Now i am a old mutha
fu#ka........well what can i say? I try to humble myself and chearish the blessing's
(when i fortunate enough to recongnize........)God bless you homie and all your loved ones, next time
I see your car at a gathering, i will make it a point to halla at you.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

It's hard to sleep with this brace on my leg. so just clillin waitin to drousy. :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Jan 25 2009, 10:53 PM~12813966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im down for a trade, can yall get some pics?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 25 2009, 09:16 PM~12813479
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  LUCKY MF      KEEP IT UP HOMIE!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 26 2009, 05:16 AM~12816210
> *"doing the most with the little I have"
> 
> sinkplated then powdercoated chassis and suspension parts, redone chassis and engine og build with the help of my friends and my little brother. Hope to have the car finished before a finish my study after my photography studies but i'm having a lot of bad luck lately.
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I STILL GOT A PAIT OF CLEAN SKIRTS 4 SALE, PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 26 2009, 05:23 AM~12816219
> *It's like I stoped for a second to blink,,,,,,,And Pow! Now i am a old mutha
> fu#ka........well what can i say? I try to humble myself and chearish the blessing's
> (when i fortunate enough to recongnize........)
> *


who you telling... more and more body aches everyday...


----------



## EmiLow (Jul 13, 2007)

Let see some picS of 4door Glasshouse's.. :uh:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EmiLow_@Jan 26 2009, 10:08 PM~12819467
> *Let see some picS of 4door Glasshouse's..  :uh:
> *


what part you need?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 26 2009, 03:34 PM~12819662
> *what part you need?
> *


lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

IMG]http://i703.photobucket.com my three cars off in a corner at the new years big M show.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://s703.photobucket.com/albums


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

okay once again, computer one.....Markie, big fat zero points....
but this time I am not body slamming my electronics!
(maybe after i 86 the crutch's) :angry:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 26 2009, 04:23 AM~12816219
> *I am rollin with punch's.  you know, every day I trip out on how I am still hear, a little banged up, and sometimes not as greatful as i should be. but still
> the Big shot caller upstairs lets me fumble around and find my way.
> I was walking with a limp at the Maniacos function last week. Today I spent the day in the emergancy, some strange shit going on with my lower leg.
> ...


SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO BUT LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING FROM MY OWN
PERSONAL EXPERIENCE GOD PREVAILS IN MIRACULOUS WAYS. STOP 
BY WHERE EVER I'M AT. AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC WE DID SOME CARNE 
ASADA AT THE MANIACOS FUNDRAISER WE HAD JACK N THE BOX SO COME
BY TO KICK IT AND HAVE SOME GRUB :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 26 2009, 09:01 PM~12822777
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO BUT LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING FROM MY OWN
> PERSONAL EXPERIENCE GOD PREVAILS IN MIRACULOUS WAYS. STOP
> BY WHERE EVER I'M AT. AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC WE DID SOME CARNE
> ...


   *What's craken Big Dog.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*On another note, anybody have an extra Rear Bumper Filler? The center long one. Thanks.

<img src=\'http://i41.tinypic.com/2dsgzky.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Borrowed your picture Lunatic hope you dont mind  *


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

will be going to go with a different top not going to use the original top chrome trim anyone interested this a 74 impala spirit of america edition they are only ones that came with this top pm if some one needs them i also might get rid the gold badges that say spirit of america they go on each side of the top


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

car looks like this now will be done this summer


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jan 26 2009, 10:09 PM~12823759
> *car looks like this now will be done this summer
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 CHINGON :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 26 2009, 08:31 PM~12823204
> *On another note, anybody have an extra Rear Bumper Filler? The center long one. Thanks.
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.tinypic.com/2dsgzky.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :yes: SURE DO


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

thanks a little dirty had just got out the shop









> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 26 2009, 09:18 PM~12823876
> *:0 CHINGON :0
> *


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 26 2009, 07:31 PM~12823204
> *On another note, anybody have an extra Rear Bumper Filler? The center long one. Thanks.
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.tinypic.com/2dsgzky.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


aw man did you cut my bumper?LOL ha ha
good luck finding that :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jan 26 2009, 08:09 PM~12823759
> *car looks like this now will be done this summer
> 
> 
> ...


nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 26 2009, 10:20 PM~12823902
> *:yes: SURE DO
> *


* :0 :0 hit me up on Pm dog.  *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

thanks


> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 26 2009, 09:30 PM~12824052
> *nice job  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jan 26 2009, 09:09 PM~12823759
> *car looks like this now will be done this summer
> 
> 
> ...


NICE POST MORE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jan 26 2009, 08:09 PM~12823759
> *car looks like this now will be done this summer
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 26 2009, 12:38 AM~12815716
> *Im looking to buy a grille for my 76, has anyone had any experience with this company on ebay that makes them? I would just buy the one from impala bobs but its just billet I want chrome.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-CHEVY-...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


IT SAYS SALE THIS MONTH ONLY !!!!!!!!!! $100 off of normal price
SO IS IT $180 INSTEAD OF $280 WITH $40 SHIPPING


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 26 2009, 08:31 PM~12823204
> *On another note, anybody have an extra Rear Bumper Filler? The center long one. Thanks.
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.tinypic.com/2dsgzky.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


MIGHT HAVE ONE GOTA LOOK TO SEE IF I DO


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EmiLow_@Jan 26 2009, 02:08 PM~12819467
> *Let see some picS of 4door Glasshouse's..  :uh:
> *


ONLY IF YOUR OFFERING PARTS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 26 2009, 11:37 PM~12825034
> *MIGHT HAVE ONE GOTA LOOK TO SEE IF I DO
> *


*  Thanks.  *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 26 2009, 10:31 PM~12823204
> *On another note, anybody have an extra Rear Bumper Filler? The center long one. Thanks.
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.tinypic.com/2dsgzky.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


found this for ya Smurf  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/_Car-Truck-...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 26 2009, 11:35 PM~12825010
> *IT SAYS SALE THIS MONTH ONLY !!!!!!!!!! $100 off of normal price
> SO IS IT $180 INSTEAD OF $280 WITH $40 SHIPPING
> *



would this fit a 75 grill?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 27 2009, 05:24 AM~12826751
> *found this for ya Smurf
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/_Car-Truck-...A1%7C240%3A1318
> *


*
Thanks Homie, I'm already watching that one, but the listing ends in a couple of days, i'm trying to see if i can find one sooner, the sooner it goes to the paint shop the sooner i can have it back on my Ride, plus i rather deal with someone from the fest an know that if they say it's straight and clean i know it is  .  *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 26 2009, 11:35 PM~12825683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 27 2009, 11:48 AM~12828161
> *
> Thanks Homie, I'm already watching that one, but the listing ends in a couple of days, i'm trying to see if i can find one sooner, the sooner it goes to the paint shop the sooner i can have it back on my Ride, plus i rather deal with someone from the fest an know that if they say it's straight and clean i know it is  .
> *


I hear ya, I was just throwin it out there for ya just in case nobody came up with one.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 27 2009, 06:11 AM~12826879
> *would this fit a 75 grill?
> *


no not that one but i think they also offer one for a 75


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 27 2009, 04:24 AM~12826751
> *found this for ya Smurf
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/_Car-Truck-...A1%7C240%3A1318
> *


this guy has a lot of parts for sale for a glasshouse on his other listings


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 27 2009, 09:48 AM~12828161
> *
> Thanks Homie, I'm already watching that one, but the listing ends in a couple of days, i'm trying to see if i can find one sooner, the sooner it goes to the paint shop the sooner i can have it back on my Ride, plus i rather deal with someone from the fest an know that if they say it's straight and clean i know it is  .
> *


SMURF DID YOUI GET MY PM?? LMK


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

CHECK THIS OUT, EBAY ITEM 130283505570. IN CASE ANYONE WAS LOOKING OR HAD THE EXTRA $$$


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.eztakes.com/store/movie/Heartbr...ie-Download.jsp
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 27 2009, 11:21 PM~12832815
> *SMURF DID YOUI GET MY PM?? LMK
> *


*That's a Big 10-4 Homie thanks.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 28 2009, 12:17 AM~12833492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 26 2009, 01:38 AM~12815716
> *Im looking to buy a grille for my 76, has anyone had any experience with this company on ebay that makes them? I would just buy the one from impala bobs but its just billet I want chrome.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-CHEVY-...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 27 2009, 11:17 PM~12833492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 ... :biggrin: ........sexy picture


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

GOT SOME LANDAU WINDOWS FOR SALE $150
DOOR PANEL TOP/BOTTOM $60
TAIL LITE BEZELS NO LENSES $50 FOR A 75/76
898-3293(323)


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 27 2009, 11:17 PM~12833492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN IT!!!!!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 27 2009, 10:57 PM~12833891
> *:cheesy:  :0 ... :biggrin: ........sexy picture
> *


finally got both skirts to fit on your 76 :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

i hate snow


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

aww common man.. in the snow.. fuck... whats wrong with you... lol.
just buggin dude. lol. i feel yah on the snow.. i'll take some fresh pics this weekend when i head out to the house.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 28 2009, 04:52 PM~12840285
> *aww common man.. in the snow.. fuck... whats wrong with you... lol.
> just buggin dude. lol. i feel yah on the snow.. i'll take some fresh pics this weekend when i head out to the house.
> *


you can just melt all that off with a tiger torch :cheesy:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 28 2009, 04:46 PM~12839611
> *i hate snow
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks bro.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 28 2009, 06:52 PM~12840285
> *aww common man.. in the snow.. fuck... whats wrong with you... lol.
> just buggin dude. lol. i feel yah on the snow.. i'll take some fresh pics this weekend when i head out to the house.
> *


as you can see i tried putin my tent grage back up but couldnt finish because of the snow :roflmao:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 28 2009, 06:18 PM~12840533
> *as you can see i tried putin my tent grage back up but couldnt finish because of the snow :roflmao:
> *


I dont think those tents would hold up that well in the snow


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Jan 28 2009, 04:18 AM~12834616
> *GOT SOME LANDAU WINDOWS FOR SALE $150
> DOOR PANEL TOP/BOTTOM $60
> TAIL LITE BEZELS NO LENSES $50 FOR A 75/76
> ...


* any pictures?*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 26 2009, 07:29 PM~12823159
> *   What's craken Big Dog.
> *


WHATS GOING ON HOMIE I'M READING ARE WE GETTING READY
FOR ANOTHER PICNIC?? HIT ME UP I GOT LIKE THREE MANDATORY
SHOWS IN THE NEXT FEW MONTHS :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 28 2009, 06:18 PM~12840533
> *as you can see i tried putin my tent grage back up but couldnt finish because of the snow :roflmao:
> *


i hear you guys are gettin dumped on again out there? how bad is it?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

here is mine i have to finish it


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 28 2009, 11:01 PM~12843288
> *i hear you guys are gettin dumped on again out there? how bad is it?
> *


snows gettin pretty deep i lost my caddy out there soemwhere :cheesy:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 28 2009, 07:54 PM~12840892
> *I dont think those tents would hold up that well in the snow
> *


canadian made we prepare for this


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Shops Laggard Vic UCE STOCKTON saying hi to the G-HOUSE family


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 28 2009, 09:19 PM~12843540
> *snows gettin pretty deep i lost my caddy out there soemwhere :cheesy:
> *


AS LONG AS YOU KNOW WHERE THE "HOUSE" IS YOUR GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jan 28 2009, 09:45 PM~12843971
> *Shops Laggard Vic UCE STOCKTON saying hi to the G-HOUSE family
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 28 2009, 11:46 PM~12843989
> *AS LONG AS YOU KNOW WHERE THE "HOUSE" IS YOUR GOOD :biggrin:
> *


i keep it parked by the window always keepin an eye out :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 28 2009, 09:46 PM~12844000
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Big Ryan, how is everything? I got the skirts on the rag-house; took it to work today, drove her about 125 miles. Stay  , Bro.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jan 28 2009, 08:45 PM~12843971
> *Shops Laggard Vic UCE STOCKTON saying hi to the G-HOUSE family
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: TTT VIC :worship:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

MAN I MISS MY GLASS HOUSE I CAME ACROSS A FEW PICS JUST THOUGHT ID SHARE


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

HERE IS ANOTHER


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

HERE IS ANOTHER ONE BEFORE ALL STOCK









IF YOU SEEN THE CAR NOW U WOULD CRY I KNOW I DID


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 28 2009, 10:18 PM~12844483
> *:worship:  TTT VIC :worship:
> *


Thanks Rich, Stay  bro.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 29 2009, 12:25 AM~12844596
> *HERE IS ANOTHER ONE BEFORE ALL STOCK
> 
> 
> ...


what happened let me guess 26's


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I GOT RID OF IT AND NOW ITS ALL RED AND TORE UP IT BREAKS MY HEART EVERYTIME I SEE IT...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

IT IS ALMOST DEAD SITTIN IN SOMEONES YARD BUT THE GUY DONT WANNA LET ME GET IT BACK SO I CAN BRING IT BACK TO LIFE BUT ITS A MAJOR PROJECT NOW...


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 29 2009, 12:38 AM~12844785
> *IT IS ALMOST DEAD SITTIN IN SOMEONES YARD BUT THE GUY DONT WANNA LET ME GET IT BACK SO I CAN BRING IT BACK TO LIFE BUT ITS A MAJOR PROJECT NOW...
> *


damn homie that sucks


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 28 2009, 09:48 PM~12844015
> *i keep it parked by the window always keepin an eye out :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jan 28 2009, 10:00 PM~12844198
> *:wave: Big Ryan, how is everything? I got the skirts on the rag-house; took it to work today, drove her about 125 miles. Stay  , Bro.
> *


EVERYTHING IS GOOD, SLOW, BUT GOOD. HOW ARE YOU BROTHER?? GET ME SOME PICS OR SHOULD I SAY US SOME PICS!! LOVE TO SEE THAT CAR, YOU GONNA KEEP HER?? MY BEST TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY , BIG RY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 28 2009, 10:38 PM~12844785
> *IT IS ALMOST DEAD SITTIN IN SOMEONES YARD BUT THE GUY DONT WANNA LET ME GET IT BACK SO I CAN BRING IT BACK TO LIFE BUT ITS A MAJOR PROJECT NOW...
> *


NEVER UNDERSTOOD WHY GUYS DONT SELL THEM TO PEOPLE THAT WILL MAKE THEM SHINE, INSTEAD THEY HOLD ON TO EM AND WATCH THEM SLOWLY JUST ROT AWAY!! :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 29 2009, 09:01 AM~12847241
> *NEVER UNDERSTOOD WHY GUYS DONT SELL THEM TO PEOPLE THAT WILL MAKE THEM SHINE, INSTEAD THEY HOLD ON TO EM AND WATCH THEM SLOWLY JUST ROT AWAY!! :angry:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 29 2009, 08:59 AM~12847231
> *EVERYTHING IS GOOD, SLOW, BUT GOOD. HOW ARE YOU BROTHER?? GET ME SOME PICS OR SHOULD I SAY US SOME PICS!! LOVE TO SEE THAT CAR, YOU GONNA KEEP HER?? MY BEST TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ,  BIG RY
> *


Good to hear everthing is good. I am fine just going through the motions like everyone. I am going to keep her right now, if someone want to buy her for the right amount then she is gone; once I paint and do the interior, then that is going to be another story. I am not doing anything to her just yet, because I have my son's 64 in the garage with SHOPS LAGGARD and there is no room for the rag house; so she sits in the driveway. Also give my best to your family big Ry. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton and God Bless you and yours.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> here is mine i have to finish it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Jan 28 2009, 09:11 PM~12843412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: looks good homie T T T


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 29 2009, 12:46 AM~12845421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*This is one Bad ass Rag, i like how everything just flows nicely :cheesy:  *


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 26 2009, 08:31 PM~12823204
> *On another note, anybody have an extra Rear Bumper Filler? The center long one. Thanks.
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.tinypic.com/2dsgzky.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


HAVEN'T LOCATED THAT STRIP YET STILL LOOKING


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 29 2009, 11:11 PM~12855311
> *HAVEN'T LOCATED THAT STRIP YET STILL LOOKING
> *


*It's coo Homie, The Homie INVISIBLE EMPIRE hooked it up with a real nice one today and it's already at the painters, but when you do find it let me know, wouldn't mind having a spare.  *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jan 29 2009, 01:25 PM~12849839
> *Good to hear everthing is good. I am fine just going through the motions like everyone. I am going to keep her right now, if someone want to buy her for the right amount then she is gone; once I paint and do the interior, then that is going to be another story. I am not doing anything to her just yet, because I have my son's 64 in the garage with SHOPS LAGGARD and there is no room for the rag house; so she sits in the driveway. Also give my best to your family big Ry. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton and God Bless you and yours.
> *


I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT THE ROOM THING!!LOL. IF NOTHING HAPPENS WITH THE 76 I HAVE ON HERE SOON IM GONNA PAINT AND PATTERN IT OUT AND KEEP HER!! DOING MY 42 CADILLAC RIGHT NOW, SHE IS A BAD BAD RIDE TRUE GANGSTER SHIT RIGHT THERE BROTHER!!! :biggrin: GET ME YOUR EMAIL ADDY ILL SEND PICS IF YOU WANT TO CHECK IT OUT, GETTING SPRAYED AS WE SPEAK ALL OG FROM 42 EVERYTHING WORKS EVEN THE RADIO!! :0 :biggrin: GLAD TO HEAR ALL IS WELL ON YOUR END VIC!! BIG RY


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Bump.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

uffin:








A little cramped :angry:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

another beautiful 80 degree day in sunny california uffin:  :420:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 30 2009, 04:02 PM~12859868
> *another beautiful 80 degree day in sunny california  uffin:    :420:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: dont tease homie


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 30 2009, 03:02 PM~12859868
> *another beautiful 80 degree day in sunny california  uffin:    :420:
> *


Your Lucky! our roads are full of salt and pot holes


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 30 2009, 03:02 PM~12859868
> *another beautiful 80 degree day in sunny california  uffin:    :420:
> *


The only thing we take out is the snow blower in this weather.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 30 2009, 01:02 PM~12859868
> *another beautiful 80 degree day in sunny california  uffin:    :420:
> *


I guess I didn't realize how good I have it :biggrin: THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

SOMERTIME IS JUST AROUND THE CORNER 








:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 30 2009, 02:02 PM~12859868
> *another beautiful 80 degree day in sunny california  uffin:    :420:
> *


ya what ever 11 degrees here in wisconsin :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 22 2008, 08:44 PM~11672078
> *1975 project for sale $500    $500
> *










$500


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

FINALLY GOT ALL THE RUST OFF THIS CAR :biggrin: 
http://i44.tinypic.com/2dhwhtf.jpg[/img]]420
http://i41.tinypic.com/k368ux.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 ......3 glasshouses in the driveway


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Jan 30 2009, 06:37 PM~12861396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great deal.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Jan 30 2009, 05:37 PM~12861396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pictures and more info please


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 30 2009, 05:18 PM~12861736
> *:0 ......3 glasshouses in the driveway
> *


TOO BAD THAT $500.00 WOULDN'T FIT TOO  uffin: :420:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WELCOME {GLASSHOUSE RIDERS}!         
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=454366&st=0


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

does anybody know what kind of rearend i can use on my 76 glasshouse so i can run my skrits people told me an 80s caddy some a 77 caddy others a 77 malibu i want to know for sure before i get one and send it to chrome  the least work possible


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Jan 31 2009, 12:07 AM~12863812
> *does anybody know what kind of rearend i can use on my 76 glasshouse so i can run my skrits people told me an 80s caddy some a 77 caddy others a 77 malibu i want to know for sure before i get one and send it to chrome  the least work possible
> *


77-96 caddy rearend u have to do some driveshaft work though


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 30 2009, 07:23 PM~12862280
> *more pictures and more info please
> *


cabron finish your shit :twak:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 30 2009, 10:42 PM~12864160
> *cabron finish your shit :twak:
> *


bitch i ain't selling my shit!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no te enojes mija


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HEY HOMIES.....ANYBODY HAVE A PAIR OF STOCK MIRRORS??? REALLY THE ONLY THING MY CAR NEEDS RIGHT NOW AS FAR AS PARTS  


I REALLY WANTED TO GET THAT G-HOUSE INVISIBLE EMPIRE HAS BUT THINGS AT HOME AREN'T WORKING OUT FOR ME....  

ATLEAST I STILL HAVE MINE :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 31 2009, 08:52 AM~12866000
> *HEY HOMIES.....ANYBODY HAVE A PAIR OF STOCK MIRRORS??? REALLY THE ONLY THING MY CAR NEEDS RIGHT NOW AS FAR AS PARTS
> I REALLY WANTED TO GET THAT G-HOUSE INVISIBLE EMPIRE HAS BUT THINGS AT HOME AREN'T WORKING OUT FOR ME....
> 
> ...


WONDERED WHAT HAPPENED TO THAT PHONE CALL?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 31 2009, 10:43 AM~12867132
> *WONDERED WHAT HAPPENED TO THAT PHONE CALL?
> *



I HAVE A VERY BAD HABBIT OF GETTING BUSY AND FORGETTING THINGS...  

I'LL TRY AND GET TO IT THIS WEEKEND BRO


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 13 2009, 09:17 PM~12697046
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> My favorite glashouse   :biggrin:
> *


NICE uffin: uffin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 31 2009, 12:40 PM~12867610
> *I HAVE A VERY BAD HABBIT OF GETTING BUSY AND FORGETTING THINGS...
> 
> I'LL TRY AND GET TO IT THIS WEEKEND BRO
> *


DONT SWEAT IT BRO.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

T T T


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Kenwood KDC 911 In-dash DVD/CD Player
All parts, wires, remote are included
















$300 firm :biggrin:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

"Was" A Proud Owner Of Ocean Dreams,Did Tha Stupidest Mistake 
Of Sellin It=(
I REally Miss HEr.. :twak: :tears: :tears: :loco:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

My Next Proje







ct This Is My Next Project Heavenly Dreams!This Time I Will Be Going All Tha Way :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey one quick question has anyone seen or own a glass with a "california top" / "targa top" / removable top ?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

LANDAU WINDOWS $80.00 FOR BOTH
http://i40.tinypic.com/nvqwc7.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/2pu07kz.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Feb 1 2009, 12:44 PM~12874482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro.


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

L.A. SUPERIORS i think


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lito_@Feb 1 2009, 09:50 PM~12878313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very cool picture bro.....


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lito_@Feb 1 2009, 10:50 PM~12878313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


To bad they burnt that car in HeartBreaker


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 31 2009, 07:52 AM~12866000
> *HEY HOMIES.....ANYBODY HAVE A PAIR OF STOCK MIRRORS??? REALLY THE ONLY THING MY CAR NEEDS RIGHT NOW AS FAR AS PARTS
> *


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lito_@Feb 1 2009, 08:50 PM~12878313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass ride homies.........


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Somebody here was looking for a rag house
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/1002527969.html


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EmiLow_@Jan 26 2009, 04:08 PM~12819467
> *Let see some picS of 4door Glasshouse's..  :uh:
> *


4 doors arent glasshouses.


thanks, have a nice day.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2009, 10:18 PM~12887247
> *4 doors arent glasshouses.
> thanks, have a nice day.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

I would like to see a nice 4 door!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Feb 2 2009, 09:25 PM~12887364
> *I would like to see a nice 4 door!
> *


No such thing


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Feb 2 2009, 08:25 PM~12887364
> *I would like to see a nice 4 door!
> *


LIKE I SAID BEFORE ONLY IF YOUR OFFERING PARTS :twak: :twak:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Feb 2 2009, 10:20 PM~12887276
> *:uh:
> *


:uh:



*edit*



GTFO :uh:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 2 2009, 12:03 AM~12879470
> *To bad they burnt that car in HeartBreaker
> *


I THOUGHT THAT WAS THAT CAR :0


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ANYONE HAVE THIS PIC IF SO PM ME ILL BUY IT OFF YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 2 2009, 08:40 PM~12887596
> *I THOUGHT THAT WAS THAT CAR :0
> *


 :yessad: very sad


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 2 2009, 10:29 PM~12887415
> *No such thing
> *


x2


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 2 2009, 08:50 PM~12887760
> *ANYONE HAVE THIS PIC IF SO PM ME ILL BUY IT OFF YOU :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


I got the t-shirt somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

]


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 2 2009, 08:54 PM~12887831
> *I got the t-shirt somewhere  :biggrin:
> *


DOES IT SHOW LOTS OF DETAIL IF SO HOW MUCH


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 2 2009, 08:45 PM~12887678
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANY MOR PICS OF THIS ONE NICE


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 2 2009, 08:57 PM~12887890
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


GOOOOOOOOOOOT DAMN! THESE GUYS, AT LEAST DROVE FOR TWO HOURS LONG?  MADD PROPS FOE DRIVEING THE LOWLOW'S!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 2 2009, 08:58 PM~12887924
> *DOES IT SHOW LOTS OF DETAIL IF SO HOW MUCH
> *



it looks real tight.... I'll check my old lrm's for that pic 

shirt not for sale


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 2 2009, 09:37 PM~12888697
> *it looks real tight.... I'll check my old lrm's for that pic
> 
> shirt not for sale
> *


LMK


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 2 2009, 08:52 PM~12887796
> *:yessad: very sad
> *


THEN IT WAS A GOLDEN KNIGHTS CAR


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jan 31 2009, 06:44 PM~12869991
> *Kenwood KDC 911 In-dash DVD/CD Player
> All parts, wires, remote are included
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE I NEED A HOOD AND A PASSANGER SIDE MIRROR. LET
ME KNOW :uh:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 3 2009, 05:45 AM~12887678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


in france very soon :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Feb 2 2009, 10:29 PM~12889560
> *in france very soon  :biggrin:
> *


  another euro glasshouse :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

old 70's pics alot of old school glasshouses etc..
http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...1133654690.html


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 3 2009, 12:10 AM~12889977
> *old 70's pics alot of old school glasshouses etc..
> http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...1133654690.html
> *



:0 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

i got to 500 before stopping alot of glasshouses t-tops too I even saw my chevelle in there 
http://i40.tinypic.com/5bci09.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 1 2009, 12:57 PM~12873842
> *hey one quick question has anyone seen or own a glass with a "california top" / "targa top" / removable top ?
> *


Brunics Glasshouse w/ hollywood top and "special" windshield frame.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 3 2009, 12:46 AM~12890822
> *
> *


call me


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

http://i41.tinypic.com/5040mt.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i got a question,there then the front end, what other differences are there between a 75 & 76 ht glasshouse? i got a 75 front clip (for models)but i got a 76 body that i can use, what other changes do i need to make??


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 3 2009, 12:01 PM~12894050
> *i got a question,there then the front end, what other differences are there between a 75 & 76 ht glasshouse? i got a 75 front clip (for models)but i got a 76 body that i can use, what other changes do i need to make??
> *


76 caprice has different tail lights and square head lights


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

do you have any good pics of the rear end of a 75 taillight?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 3 2009, 12:25 PM~12894241
> *do you have any good pics of the rear end of a 75 taillight?
> *


caprice or impala?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

caprice


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

74 caprice same as 75 too,and 76 caprice
http://i40.tinypic.com/2pzwr2f.jpg[/img]]420
http://i41.tinypic.com/33tjo1k.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

cool thanks bro, i guess i gotta make some mods to the taillights. or just get me the whole 75 kit.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

sup fellas?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 3 2009, 02:58 PM~12894999
> *sup fellas?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

does somebody told me the dimension between the front of the g house and the end of the rear wheel,and the weight if it's possible???

Thanks!!!!!

the g house will be in france in 3 weeks :biggrin: :cheesy: 
i must find a trailer...

i find one

181,1" / 76,8"


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 3 2009, 02:25 PM~12894241
> *do you have any good pics of the rear end of a 75 taillight?
> *



A 75 Caprice has the same rear tail lights as a 76.Difference is the front end.Even though they both share the square nose the 75 Caprice has round head lights where 76 went to square.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 3 2009, 03:41 PM~12895365
> *A 75 Caprice has the same rear tail lights as a 76.Difference is the front end.Even though they both share the square nose the 75 Caprice has round head lights where 76 went to square.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 3 2009, 03:51 PM~12895470
> *:yes:
> *


X3


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 3 2009, 02:41 PM~12895365
> *A 75 Caprice has the same rear tail lights as a 76.Difference is the front end.Even though they both share the square nose the 75 Caprice has round head lights where 76 went to square.
> *


MY BAD :biggrin: I OWN A 74 IMPALA :biggrinIDN'T MEAN TO GIVE FALSE INFO


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 3 2009, 12:57 PM~12894513
> *74 caprice NOT same as 75 ,and 76 caprice
> http://i40.tinypic.com/2pzwr2f.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i41.tinypic.com/33tjo1k.jpg[/img]]420
> *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THANKS FELLAS. MY MAIN CONCERN WAS THE TALILIGHTS, BUT SINCE THERE THE SAME, ALL I GOTTA DO IS CHANGE THE FRONT CLIP 

TO A 75* :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 3 2009, 04:05 PM~12895620
> *THANKS FELLAS. MY MAIN CONCERN WAS THE TALILIGHTS, BUT SINCE THERE THE SAME, ALL I GOTTA DO IS CHANGE THE FRONT CLIP
> 
> TO A 75 :biggrin:
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2009, 11:58 PM~12890299
> *Brunics Glasshouse w/ hollywood top and "special" windshield frame.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro but when you said "special" what do you mean i already cut mine and i am in progress. there is moldings on the top roof


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 3 2009, 06:05 PM~12895620
> *THANKS FELLAS. MY MAIN CONCERN WAS THE TALILIGHTS, BUT SINCE THERE THE SAME, ALL I GOTTA DO IS CHANGE THE FRONT CLIP
> 
> TO A 75 :biggrin:
> ...


damn, i need that front end. 


i got a 76 caprice model kit, but my car is a 76 impala and im KEEPING the round lights.



when can i get that clip at?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 4 2009, 04:32 AM~12901708
> *thanks bro but when you said "special" what do you mean i already cut mine and i am in progress. there is moldings on the top roof
> 
> 
> ...


the windshield is from a convertible


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

First off nice work on the hollywood top and someone is correct the windshield post is from a conv a 76 eldorado it has a slight slant to it i know because i got it for my comparade


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

i did think of using the frame off a conv. i used to have one but i decided to keep it stock cause i made it a working removable top..
not just cut and throw away


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 4 2009, 07:54 AM~12902729
> *i did think of using the frame off a conv. i used to have one but i decided to keep it stock cause i made it a working removable top..
> not just cut and throw away
> *


I like it CUSTOM :thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

have a ? got a 75 caprice vert will 13x7 fit with the skirts or i will have to run 13x5.5 and do i got to grind the front calipers thanks


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Feb 4 2009, 11:39 AM~12903065
> *have a ? got a 75 caprice vert will 13x7 fit with the skirts or i will have to run 13x5.5 and do i got to grind the front calipers thanks
> *


you need to swap the rearend out with a caddy rearend or shorten the stock one or run 13x5.5 with the skirts as for the calipers you need to grind them or buy spacers


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 4 2009, 09:45 AM~12903097
> *you need to swap the rearend out with a caddy rearend or shorten the stock one or run 13x5.5 with the skirts as for the calipers you need to grind them or buy spacers
> *


 thankz bout to order some zs


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 3 2009, 11:20 AM~12893313
> *http://i41.tinypic.com/5040mt.jpg[/img]]420
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Feb 4 2009, 08:30 AM~12902557
> *First off nice work on the hollywood top and someone is correct the windshield post is from a conv  a 76 eldorado  it has a slight slant to it i  know because i got it for my comparade
> *



sup bro :biggrin:


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Still here i am just undercover we will have a glasshouse in the may edition of lrm


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 4 2009, 05:19 AM~12901952
> *damn, i need that front end.
> i got a 76 caprice model kit, but my car is a 76 impala and im KEEPING the round lights.
> when can i get that clip at?
> *


pm the homie TWINN he's the one who casts them.  just know that the headlights and grille are not chrome.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=13646


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 3 2009, 04:56 PM~12895514
> *MY BAD :biggrin:  I OWN A 74 IMPALA  :biggrinIDN'T MEAN TO GIVE FALSE INFO
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Hooked 2 Glass, Firefly, MikeS



:wave:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 2 2009, 09:50 PM~12887760
> *ANYONE HAVE THIS PIC IF SO PM ME ILL BUY IT OFF YOU :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



I got several of the mags with that flyer in them??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Feb 4 2009, 12:30 PM~12904597
> *Still here i am just undercover  we will have a glasshouse  in the may edition  of lrm
> *


  finally ....... a lrm worth buying


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 4 2009, 07:09 PM~12907226
> * finally ....... a lrm worth buying
> *


x76.....congrats John


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

FINALLY GOT SOME SELF-ETCHING PRIMER IN THE TRUNK :biggrin: GETTING CLOSER http://i40.tinypic.com/ne6tch.jpg[/img]]420
http://i44.tinypic.com/j14psh.jpg[/img]]420
http://i44.tinypic.com/rkmuiw.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 4 2009, 07:14 PM~12908480
> *FINALLY GOT SOME SELF-ETCHING PRIMER IN THE TRUNK :biggrin: GETTING CLOSER                                                                                                            http://i40.tinypic.com/ne6tch.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i44.tinypic.com/j14psh.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i44.tinypic.com/rkmuiw.jpg[/img]]420
> *


looks good


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Feb 4 2009, 07:54 PM~12909028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Feb 4 2009, 06:54 PM~12909028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KRAZY PAINT JOB  uffin: :420:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Feb 4 2009, 10:30 AM~12902557
> *First off nice work on the hollywood top and someone is correct the windshield post is from a conv  a 76 eldorado  it has a slight slant to it i  know because i got it for my comparade
> *


i didnt want to give out the secret publicly. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Reading about conv glasshouses I happen to have a 75 Cadillac convertible and i am parting it out. I am using the rack and the windshield moldings. If anyone needs the windshield frame let me know........


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Feb 4 2009, 08:54 PM~12909028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 4 2009, 04:00 PM~12906512
> *I got several of the mags with that flyer in them??
> *


you want to part with one


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 4 2009, 08:44 PM~12909707
> *i didnt want to give out the secret publicly.  :biggrin:
> *


IS IT ONE WE'VE SEEN BEFORE OR A NEW ONE GONA BUST OUT :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Feb 4 2009, 07:54 PM~12909028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE YOU READY TO NOSE UP TO SOMEONE
WHAT IT DO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 4 2009, 07:14 PM~12908480
> *FINALLY GOT SOME SELF-ETCHING PRIMER IN THE TRUNK :biggrin: GETTING CLOSER                                                                                                            http://i40.tinypic.com/ne6tch.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i44.tinypic.com/j14psh.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i44.tinypic.com/rkmuiw.jpg[/img]]420
> *


DAM THAT'S LOOKING REALLY NICE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Feb 4 2009, 11:27 PM~12911772
> *DAM THAT'S LOOKING REALLY NICE
> *


sup bro....its getting there


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey fellas, I know its been talked about on here before but what is the best company to get carpet kits from, and a link please. :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 4 2009, 08:44 PM~12909707
> *i didnt want to give out the secret publicly.  :biggrin:
> *


what secret :dunno:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 31 2009, 07:52 AM~12866000
> *HEY HOMIES.....ANYBODY HAVE A PAIR OF STOCK MIRRORS??? REALLY THE ONLY THING MY CAR NEEDS RIGHT NOW AS FAR AS PARTS  :coo
> *


uffin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Feb 5 2009, 07:16 PM~12918042
> *uffin:
> *


ill keep an eye out homie ill be going to some wrecking yards soon ur talking about the sport mirrors right?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 5 2009, 04:22 PM~12918077
> *ill keep an eye out homie ill be going to some wrecking yards soon ur talking about the sport mirrors right?
> *



THANKS BRO EITHER OR I LIKE BOTH CHROME OR SPORT STYLES  

NO G-HOUSES OUT HERE FROM MY TRIPS TO THE JUNK YARDS


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

WUT UP FELLOW GLASSHOUSE RIDERS... ANYBODY GOT PICS OF THERE CHROME UNDER CARRIGE? ABOUT TO PULL MINE APART SOON, AND HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY IN YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ANOTHER THING I HAVE TO ASK HOMIES......I REMEMBER SMURF TALKING ABOUT GETTING ALL HIS SUSPENSION BUSHINGS THRU NAPA I THINK......BUT WOULD ANYBODY HAVE PART NUMBERS THE KNOW? I CAN'T SEEM TO FIND NOTHING WHILE SEARCHING THE FEST


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Feb 5 2009, 09:56 PM~12921273
> *ANOTHER THING I HAVE TO ASK HOMIES......I REMEMBER SMURF TALKING ABOUT GETTING ALL HIS SUSPENSION BUSHINGS THRU NAPA I THINK......BUT WOULD ANYBODY HAVE PART NUMBERS THE KNOW? I CAN'T SEEM TO FIND NOTHING WHILE SEARCHING THE FEST
> *


let me look for the book at work I'll make a copy for you has all the pics/part #'s of moog suspension


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Feb 5 2009, 09:56 PM~12921273
> *ANOTHER THING I HAVE TO ASK HOMIES......I REMEMBER SMURF TALKING ABOUT GETTING ALL HIS SUSPENSION BUSHINGS THRU NAPA I THINK......BUT WOULD ANYBODY HAVE PART NUMBERS THE KNOW? I CAN'T SEEM TO FIND NOTHING WHILE SEARCHING THE FEST
> *


X2


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 5 2009, 10:13 PM~12922366
> *let me look for the book at work I'll make a copy for you has all the pics/part #'s of moog suspension
> *



COOL BROTHA I APPRECIATE IT


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Feb 6 2009, 10:46 AM~12925217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STREET FAME C.C. --- LAS VEGAS, NV


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

STREET FAME C.C., LAS VEGAS, NV


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 1 2009, 10:57 AM~12873842
> *hey one quick question has anyone seen or own a glass with a "california top" / "targa top" / removable top ?
> *


How about one with T-Tops :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 3 2009, 05:50 AM~12887760
> *ANYONE HAVE THIS PIC IF SO PM ME ILL BUY IT OFF YOU :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



dayum blast from the past... thats my livign room


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Feb 3 2009, 05:54 AM~12887831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you pass out the info what volumes we talkin?


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Feb 6 2009, 01:52 PM~12927302
> *How about one with T-Tops :biggrin:
> *


THERES A GUY IN ANAHEIM THAT OWNS ONE, BUT I FOR GOT HIS LAYITLOW NAME? LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

just got my old glasshouse back today now i got my rag and my hardtop :cheesy:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 6 2009, 05:05 PM~12929306
> *just got my old glasshouse back today now i got my rag and my hardtop :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 6 2009, 05:05 PM~12929306
> *just got my old glasshouse back today now i got my rag and my hardtop :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF???? :0 CONGRATS MAN, THOUGHT YOU LOST THIS ONE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 6 2009, 07:13 PM~12929375
> *WTF???? :0  CONGRATS MAN, THOUGHT YOU LOST THIS ONE!! :thumbsup:
> *


yea me too but we decided to trade again so it all worked out


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 6 2009, 07:11 PM~12929358
> *must be nice
> *


its a great feeling :cheesy:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

got some 74-76 caprice options/accesories for sale

NOS in the box under seat littler container

NOS in the box locking gas cap

NOS 1976 header emblem

used power trunk lock

brand new chromed billet grill (3 piece) 

PM me for price and pics


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 6 2009, 05:19 PM~12929420
> *its a great feeling :cheesy:
> *


 I bet


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 6 2009, 08:19 PM~12930649
> *got some 74-76 caprice options/accesories for sale
> 
> NOS in the box under seat littler container
> ...


hey pm the price for those clips we talked about


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 5 2009, 11:47 AM~12913872
> *what secret  :dunno:
> *


windshield frame.


most of us can figure it out anyway, but dont want to put peoples business out there. :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 6 2009, 06:19 PM~12929420
> *its a great feeling :cheesy:
> *


goods stuff man..


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 5 2009, 04:26 AM~12912472
> *Hey fellas, I know its been talked about on here before but what is the best company to get carpet kits from, and a link please. :biggrin:
> *


unless the industry has completely changed in the past 4-5 years...

http://www.accmats.com/


all the carpet companies were starting to use cheaper materials about 5 years ago, im not sure if anyone ever stepped up and made something higher quality.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Feb 6 2009, 02:52 PM~12927302
> *How about one with T-Tops :biggrin:
> *


heyyyy man.. hows it been? hows the glass doing?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 6 2009, 11:09 PM~12931030
> *windshield frame.
> most of us can figure it out anyway, but dont want to put peoples business out there. :biggrin:
> *


they told what it was in lrm


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 6 2009, 11:13 PM~12931067
> *they told what it was in lrm
> *


forgot about that.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

i took these at a show i went to with LIFESTYLE back in 2006.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

my homeboy biz 's ride














:cheesy:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 6 2009, 11:22 PM~12931141
> *i took these at a show i went to with LIFESTYLE back in 2006.
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics this is the car that made me want to get a glasshouse


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 6 2009, 10:24 PM~12931164
> *my homeboy biz 's ride
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 6 2009, 11:29 PM~12931201
> *nice pics this is the car that made me want to get a glasshouse
> *


this is THE glasshouse that made me get one.


"Quite Storm"































































this one was pretty influential too!!!!!
"The Crystal Ship"
























































there were others over the years, and after i bought mine and seen Johns (Kashmir) before it was finished, I knew I had made the right choice.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

DONKFEST :0


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 6 2009, 11:49 PM~12931391
> *this is THE glasshouse that made me get one.
> "Quite Storm"
> 
> ...


some clean fuckin houses there homie... i was tryin to get my uncles since i was a kid then he finally sold it to me then i made the stupid mistake of sellin it but just got it back today round 2


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 6 2009, 11:52 PM~12931416
> *DONKFEST  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 6 2009, 09:54 PM~12931430
> *some clean fuckin houses there homie... i was tryin to get my uncles since i was a kid then he finally sold it to me then i made the stupid mistake of sellin it but just got it back today round 2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 6 2009, 11:57 PM~12931455
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whatsup homie hows the sale on ur 76 comin any good offers?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 6 2009, 11:54 PM~12931430
> *some clean fuckin houses there homie... i was tryin to get my uncles since i was a kid then he finally sold it to me then i made the stupid mistake of sellin it but just got it back today round 2
> *


nice history!!!!!!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Feb 6 2009, 03:09 PM~12928009
> *THERES A GUY IN ANAHEIM THAT OWNS ONE, BUT I FOR GOT HIS LAYITLOW NAME? LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

I need new tires for my GH, but what is the best choice? 520 or Hankook's 155/80x13?
I love the look of the 520, but I mostly drive the GH on the highway.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

nice pics tattoo ...

those 74's .. they're really growing on me but im still glad to have my 76


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 6 2009, 09:59 PM~12931474
> *whatsup homie hows the sale on ur 76 comin any good offers?
> *


JUST SITTIN, BEEN DRIVIN HER EVERYDAY THOUGH  THE "OFFERS" ARE LAME.LOL GLAD TO SEE YOU GOT YOUR CAR BACK, KEEP IT NOW!!


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 6 2009, 08:49 PM~12931391
> *this is THE glasshouse that made me get one.
> "Quite Storm"
> 
> ...


Beautiful rides homie.......


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

nothing new. little be little it will get there.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 7 2009, 10:19 AM~12934414
> *nothing new.  little be little it will get there.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Feb 7 2009, 01:11 PM~12934376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 7 2009, 11:19 AM~12934414
> *nothing new.  little be little it will get there.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD SPOOK!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 7 2009, 12:10 PM~12934702
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 7 2009, 01:19 PM~12934414
> *nothing new.  little be little it will get there.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good spook


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

OCTOBER 2001


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 7 2009, 10:18 PM~12938114
> *OCTOBER 2001
> 
> 
> ...


Much better :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

AND THIS WAS ALSO IN THE SAME MAG


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 7 2009, 08:18 PM~12938114
> *OCTOBER 2001
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY LIKE THAT PAINT SCHEME ON THAT GLASSHOUSE...HMMM


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 7 2009, 11:15 PM~12939185
> *I REALLY LIKE THAT  PAINT SCHEME ON THAT GLASSHOUSE...HMMM
> *


THINKIN THE EXACT SAME THING ...HMMM


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 8 2009, 01:42 AM~12939396
> *THINKIN THE EXACT SAME THING ...HMMM
> *


oh shit whos gonna try it first :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

cool pic.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Feb 7 2009, 11:11 AM~12934376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 did that shroud fit ?


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 8 2009, 04:43 PM~12940652
> *did that shroud fit ?
> *


I don't know. I didn't replace the broken shroud yet.
I'll let you know next weekend.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 7 2009, 10:49 PM~12939441
> *oh shit whos gonna try it first :0
> *


NO HURRY JUST SOME INSPIRATION I WANNA PAINT IT MYSELF THOUGH,I LOVE THE WAY THAT PATTERN MAKES SENSE,NOT JUST RANDOM SHIT THAT GOES NOWHERE VERY KOOL  uffin: :420:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 8 2009, 12:18 PM~12941658
> *NO HURRY JUST SOME INSPIRATION I WANNA PAINT IT MYSELF THOUGH,I LOVE THE WAY THAT PATTERN MAKES SENSE,NOT JUST RANDOM SHIT THAT GOES NOWHERE VERY KOOL   uffin:  :420:
> *


INCOME TAX IS ALMOST HERE :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 8 2009, 11:52 AM~12941795
> *INCOME TAX IS ALMOST HERE :biggrin:
> *


I'M SELF EMPLOYED NO TAXES FOR ME :tears: uffin: :420:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 8 2009, 01:18 PM~12941658
> *NO HURRY JUST SOME INSPIRATION I WANNA PAINT IT MYSELF THOUGH,I LOVE THE WAY THAT PATTERN MAKES SENSE,NOT JUST RANDOM SHIT THAT GOES NOWHERE VERY KOOL   uffin:  :420:
> *


*
X2. Love how the Patterns follow the body lines nicely.  *


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

I ALSO LIKE THIS ONE
http://i44.tinypic.com/11qpqx1.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

this is the one that got me interested in them..


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

got 75-76 back window trim 120.00/front fender trims 100.00 2 doors 150.00 /fender skirts 80.00 pics in parts


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Feb 8 2009, 09:14 AM~12940774
> *I don't know. I didn't replace the broken shroud yet.
> I'll let you know next weekend.
> *


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 8 2009, 02:07 PM~12942565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH ALWAYS WANTED TO DO A ROOTBEER BROWN :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 8 2009, 03:07 PM~12942565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    
where has dirty been lately...... havnt seen him in here


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyone looking for windows for a 75 rag, I have all 4 of them, except the front and back?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l.b. ryder_@Feb 8 2009, 02:30 PM~12942740
> *got 75-76 back window trim 120.00/front fender trims 100.00 2 doors 150.00 /fender skirts 80.00 pics in parts
> *



HEY HOMIE DO YOU GOT A HOOD & A LEFT FRONT FENDER FOR
A 76? :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

na, homie no other body parts.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 8 2009, 06:09 PM~12943486
> *
> where has dirty been lately...... havnt seen him in here
> *


yeah thats a good question. aint seen him around in a bit either


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l.b. ryder_@Feb 8 2009, 02:30 PM~12942740
> *got 75-76 back window trim 120.00/front fender trims 100.00 2 doors 150.00 /fender skirts 80.00 pics in parts
> *



I'LL TAKE THAT BACK WINDOW TRIM  

HIT ME UP [email protected]


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THERE IS DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 75 AND 76 WIPER ARMS?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

The arms are the same. I have a set.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 9 2009, 02:08 PM~12952819
> *The arms are the same. I have a set.
> *


I SOLD THE SET OFF THE 76 TO ANOTHER MEMBER AND HE SAID THEY DIDN'T FIT HIS 75


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I had a 75 and 76. I took the 75 arms and put them on my 76, it was an EXACT perfect fit.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

anybody got a set of stock uppers they're willing to part with :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 9 2009, 04:11 PM~12953354
> *anybody got a set of stock uppers they're willing to part with  :biggrin:
> *



I just gave some to my buddy. He does have some chromed 3/8 extended 
A-arms he'll be selling.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 8 2009, 08:18 PM~12941658
> *NO HURRY JUST SOME INSPIRATION I WANNA PAINT IT MYSELF THOUGH,I LOVE THE WAY THAT PATTERN MAKES SENSE,NOT JUST RANDOM SHIT THAT GOES NOWHERE VERY KOOL   uffin:  :420:
> *


  thats the most important thing for me, a paint scheme that isnt random. but follows body lines.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Feb 7 2009, 11:11 AM~12934376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 9 2009, 06:13 PM~12953368
> *I just gave some to my buddy.  He does have some chromed 3/8 extended
> A-arms he'll be selling.
> *


extended 3/8 or extended and reinforced with 3/8?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 9 2009, 04:17 PM~12953396
> *extended 3/8 or extended and reinforced with 3/8?
> *


BOTH, and the edges were shaved smooth.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 9 2009, 06:23 PM~12953440
> *BOTH, and the edges were shaved smooth.
> *


sounds good but i'd want an inch extension


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Feb 7 2009, 01:11 PM~12934376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Feb 6 2009, 10:49 AM~12925240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how do i drive mine locked up like that??

im running 10's with coilovers/powerballs and my driveshaft binds right as it lock it up..


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

no disrespect to either car or owner, but same painter? :dunno:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 9 2009, 04:18 PM~12953859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 9 2009, 05:18 PM~12953859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the rag was painted by ROB VANDERSLICE .


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> :0


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 9 2009, 02:08 PM~12952819
> *The arms are the same. I have a set.
> *


THANKS


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> > :0
> 
> 
> One of the cleanest glasshouse Ive ever seen! :yessad:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

has anybody tried to put a g body rear end on a glasshouse somebody told me i can run one so my skirts will fit


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Feb 9 2009, 06:03 PM~12955044
> *has anybody tried to put a g body rear end on a glasshouse somebody told me i can run one so my skirts will fit
> *


 read back a few pages or click on dirtysanchez423's signature.....and that would be a NO on the g-body rear end homie


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

some pics of my glasshouse trunk --


pumps will be changed and it will be cleaned


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 9 2009, 09:53 PM~12955566
> *some pics of my glasshouse trunk --
> pumps will be changed and it will be cleaned
> 
> ...


lookin good homie


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 9 2009, 07:56 PM~12955597
> *lookin good homie
> *


x2


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

thanks i hope to have it done by the end of april


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 9 2009, 04:06 PM~12953311
> *I SOLD THE SET OFF THE 76 TO ANOTHER  MEMBER AND HE SAID THEY DIDN'T FIT HIS 75
> *


operator error.... :0


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Feb 9 2009, 04:58 PM~12953672
> *how do i drive mine locked up like that??
> 
> im running 10's with coilovers/powerballs and my driveshaft binds right as it lock it up..
> *


Do you still have the nuckle on your driveline


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Feb 9 2009, 09:19 PM~12956597
> *Do you still have the nuckle on your driveline
> *


the one at the back of the driveline?

no.
the caddy rearend uses the type where the ujoint sits in the yoke of the differential.

im thinking i need adjustable uppers??


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 9 2009, 10:22 PM~12957787
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what kind of rear end is on this car?


----------



## chadNglasshouse (Jun 8, 2008)

IT'S FROM A 1994 CHEVY CAPRICE WITH DISC BRAKES, BOLTS RIGHT UP!


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 9 2009, 09:22 PM~12957787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

2 Members: CHOPPER 76, TATTOO-76 uffin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 10 2009, 03:42 PM~12963463
> *2 Members: CHOPPER 76, TATTOO-76 uffin:
> *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

quick ???? are the bumpers the same 74-76?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 10 2009, 04:45 PM~12964048
> *quick ???? are the bumpers the same 74-76?
> *


nope not front anyway


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

just checked back are the same


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT!


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Feb 10 2009, 04:25 PM~12964942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass car homie love the color


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

oh heeeeellll yes :0


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

PUTTIN IN SOME WORK
http://i44.tinypic.com/2dt7i8o.jpg[/img]]420
http://i42.tinypic.com/ivbb6o.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

my fuckin car is drivin me insane it was having problems with the light the headlights on the passenger side wouldnt work then i found a cut ground wire fixed it now they work but now the driver side headlights dont work unless i put on the highbeams then everything works and the light for the spedometer wont work either drivin me nuts :angry:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Feb 10 2009, 05:25 PM~12964942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT ORENTIAL BLUE? CHINGON!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody+Feb 10 2009, 04:57 PM~12964154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what I thought, thanx


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 10 2009, 05:02 PM~12965283
> *PUTTIN IN SOME WORK
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2dt7i8o.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i42.tinypic.com/ivbb6o.jpg[/img]]420
> *


yes u are . take off the floors next, 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 10 2009, 07:39 PM~12967376
> *yes u are . take off the floors next, 4 me :biggrin:
> *


MAN THOSE FLOORS ARE CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

http://i43.tinypic.com/fa6ag9.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 10 2009, 08:15 PM~12967898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 10 2009, 08:15 PM~12967898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride homeboy........


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

where can i find rear bumper fillers for a 76


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 10 2009, 09:20 PM~12967982
> *http://i43.tinypic.com/fa6ag9.jpg[/img]]420
> *


glasshouses x3


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 10 2009, 07:47 PM~12966827
> *  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


dam fucker that pic killed me


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 10 2009, 07:47 PM~12966827
> *  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


dam fucker that pic killed me


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 10 2009, 06:19 PM~12965407
> *IS THAT ORENTIAL BLUE? CHINGON!
> *


Royal Pearl Blue.... Bro


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

I NEED A WRAPPED FRAME. WHO GOTS THE BEST PRICES?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Feb 10 2009, 10:29 PM~12969089
> *where can i find rear bumper fillers for a 76
> *


one of the guys hear I am sure can handle that. if not, I just seen 
bumper fillers today on ebay. or you can hit up ,,Taku!

LListen, callin all G-house family members! where can I go
to get my role up windows converted to electric.? And I want to keep
my Laundou mirrors but I want the cord and glass that comes with the chrome
passanger side mirror. so I dont have to adjust it by hand! I dont feel like 
tearing my other caprice apart, nor do I want to go diggin around a junk yard.
but if there are some parts that i need i will take my tools and go get what i can.
if if will make it quicker and cheaper for me. I am on a a mission for the next
couple of weeks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,electric windows for my glasshousel
when? where? and how much?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Same GlassHouse I would guess at different times in its life.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 11 2009, 05:49 PM~12975607
> *one of the guys hear I am sure can handle that. if not, I just seen
> bumper fillers today on ebay. or  you can hit up ,,Taku!
> 
> ...



This is going to sound crazy but this is what I did. I searched for months at the junk yards with no luck. I pulled apart all big body 70s and 80s to find a fit and nothing. All the gears didnt match my existing windows. So I down sized to G-body. I took the motor off the g-body door, took off the old window crank on my impala and bolted in the motor. Its been a few years since Ive done that so I might have missed a few steps. Good luck


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: to all of the Glasshouse family worldwide. I am looking foward for the second Glasshouse picnic. Stay  and safe from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic+Feb 10 2009, 09:17 PM~12967934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 11 2009, 04:49 PM~12975607
> *one of the guys hear I am sure can handle that. if not, I just seen
> bumper fillers today on ebay. or  you can hit up ,,Taku!
> 
> ...



Impala Bobs has them, check the website. I was just on it last nite lookin for the same thing


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> the ones from the WRECKED shell :biggrin:
> YES THE FLOORS IN THE WRECKED SHELL
> http://i39.tinypic.com/29f8ryc.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> > the ones from the WRECKED shell :biggrin:
> > YES THE FLOORS IN THE WRECKED SHELL
> > http://i39.tinypic.com/29f8ryc.jpg[/img]]420
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 11 2009, 08:00 PM~12975715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Feb 11 2009, 11:45 AM~12972885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Clean!!!! Very NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 11 2009, 05:00 PM~12975715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin sweet that one in the background looks good too


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 11 2009, 04:49 PM~12975607
> *one of the guys hear I am sure can handle that. if not, I just seen
> bumper fillers today on ebay. or  you can hit up ,,Taku!
> 
> ...



pm sent bro


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 9 2009, 06:53 PM~12954902
> *One of the cleanest glasshouse Ive ever seen! :yessad:
> *


AMSTERDAM,,,"MAJESTICS" :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone ever use a ford 9" ?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i think ive herd of people doing it. but the others are easier to put in. the others being the caddy and caprice rear ends.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Feb 10 2009, 04:25 PM~12964942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT MOFO IS CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Feb 12 2009, 01:37 PM~12981306
> *AMSTERDAM,,,"MAJESTICS" :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


 :yes: :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

fellow glasshouse brothers does anyone know if 75 impala inner fender wells are the same size/shape as the 76 caprice or are they the same as 74 caprice?
the reason being i have a chance to buy a set of show condition 75 impala wells and 74 style wont fit my 76 caprice front clip.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: really....I always thought they were the same...i know the fenders have a different outter shape but thought the inside was the same where they bolted on 
 :0


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^^ ya i thought the same but a friend of mine on here who helped update the baby blue glasshouse from here in vancouver told me the 76 inner wells are 'longer' than the 74's and the 74's wouldnt fit properly......oh well,back to the drawing board... :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Feb 12 2009, 10:02 PM~12989221
> *^^ ya i thought the same but big red on here who helped update the baby blue glasshouse from here in vancouver told me the 76 inner wells are 'longer' than the 74's and the 74's wouldnt fit properly......oh well,back to the drawing board... :cheesy:
> *


yeah that sucks.... we all learned something new....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 12 2009, 11:40 PM~12990295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

there the same big dawg they never changed them except when you add the cruise control or some other options . 74-76 inner fender well are the same . :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ANYONE HAVE THIS PASENGER SIDE MIRROR JUST LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Feb 9 2009, 05:18 PM~12953859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that blue car was also painted by rob vanderslice


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Feb 13 2009, 06:42 PM~12997621
> *that blue car was also painted by rob vanderslice
> *


  uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Feb 13 2009, 12:48 PM~12993828
> *there the same big dawg they never changed them except when you add the cruise control or some other options . 74-76 inner fender well are the same . :biggrin:
> *


Would like to see them side by side was told and saw that they seem to be different.

Also not trying to start a shit storm just the way I saw and was told by a friend that did the 76 clip onto a 75.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 13 2009, 09:01 PM~12998841
> *Would like to see them side by side was told and saw that they seem to be different.
> 
> Also not trying to start a shit storm just the way I saw and was told by a friend that did the 76 clip onto a 75.
> *


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

2008 LV Super Show
STREET FAME C.C.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 13 2009, 07:03 PM~12997346
> *ANYONE HAVE THIS PASENGER SIDE MIRROR JUST LIKE THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

I am also looking for the passenger side mirror. any leads???


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

wasup peoples. thinking of going with a rootbeer kind color for the glass this summer...
anyone got pics of 76s with any kinda brown based paint schemes?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 14 2009, 12:23 PM~13001653
> *wasup peoples. thinking of going with a rootbeer kind color for the glass this summer...
> anyone got pics of 76s with any kinda brown based paint schemes?
> *


i havnt seen much brown glasshouses would be nice to see


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 13 2009, 07:03 PM~12997346
> *ANYONE HAVE THIS PASENGER SIDE MIRROR JUST LIKE THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


I got a nos one here :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thinking i may just go with the stock color for the season.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 14 2009, 02:23 PM~13003124
> *I got a nos one here :biggrin:
> *


PM A PRICE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

1975 IMPALA WAGON COMMERCIAL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5oHjMuP6v4


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 14 2009, 03:32 PM~13003568
> *1975 IMPALA WAGON COMMERCIAL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5oHjMuP6v4
> *


 :cheesy: I'll take 2 at that price.... fuck the SUV


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP HOMIES.....ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A SET OF MIRRORS FOR MY 76?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Feb 15 2009, 01:02 AM~13007081
> *WHAT UP HOMIES.....ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A SET OF MIRRORS FOR MY 76?
> *


chrome or sport?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 14 2009, 02:52 PM~13003317
> *PM A PRICE
> *


pm sent


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 14 2009, 07:01 PM~13004796
> *:cheesy:
> 
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 15 2009, 01:50 AM~13007288
> *chrome or sport?
> *


x2.....I got a chrome square style one ..... but its from a 71'...remote is same just mount is little different(I got all pieces)


and I still got those pics for ya


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

anybody know if a 74 and 73 frame are the same?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ANY ONE HAVE THE HANDLE FOR THE HOOD RELEASE CABLE
JUST NEED THE HANDLE NOT THE CABLE MINES BROKEN


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 15 2009, 12:50 AM~13007288
> *chrome or sport?
> *



DON'T MATTER I LIKE EITHER STYLE  I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT HOMIES


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 14 2009, 07:11 PM~13004479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice ride man.


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 15 2009, 08:27 PM~13012711
> *anybody know if a 74 and 73 frame are the same?
> *




they are different homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 11 2009, 11:29 PM~12980189
> *pm sent bro
> *


Good lookin out, thanks to all you guys D-gation, (no dis ententded) and all the 
other fools on this link,(who's heart is in the right place)


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

lookin for a pair of sport mirrors for my 76 anyone got a set?


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

I NEED:

1) L/R sport mirrors

2) a clean hood

3)rear corner bumper filler (drivers side)

4) and a grill

5) front bumper gaurds

If anyone has any or all of these, hit me up with price and location on a PM


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 15 2009, 10:05 PM~13013908
> *thats a nice ride man.
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I STILL GOT SKIRTS 4 SALE, PM ME


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C.+Feb 15 2009, 09:52 PM~13013731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: front bumper gaurds

If anyone has any or all of these, hit me up with price and location on a PM

[/b][/quote]
i have them


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

sport mirrors
#4 hugof76


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 16 2009, 08:26 PM~13022671
> *sport mirrors
> #4 hugof76
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

#5


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

just sold my rag today but i got something nice coming for the glasshouse


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 16 2009, 08:07 PM~13022413
> *i have these
> 
> 
> ...


passenger side mirror
pm me price


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 16 2009, 09:11 PM~13023429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  clean ride


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody+Feb 16 2009, 09:12 PM~13023447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: both


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 16 2009, 07:07 PM~13022413
> *i have these
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL TAKE THEM BRO.....LET ME KNOW YOU DO PAYPAL OR????


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BUMPER GUARDS COVERED


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 16 2009, 07:07 PM~13022413
> *i have these
> 
> 
> ...


PM me a price for the sport mirrors, grill, and bumper gaurds


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 15 2009, 11:06 PM~13014412
> *Good lookin out, thanks to all you guys D-gation, (no dis ententded) and all the
> other fools on this link,(who's heart is in the right place)
> *




thats what its all about...taking care of our glasshouse homies


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 17 2009, 03:47 AM~13026188
> *thats what its all about...taking care of our glasshouse homies
> *


 :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 16 2009, 09:12 PM~13023447
> *just sold my rag today but i got something nice coming for the glasshouse
> *


 :0 OH SHIT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 17 2009, 11:35 AM~13027547
> *:0  OH SHIT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


homie of mine came through with a nice offer and he had everything to finish it so we made a deal ill post up what i got for the ghouse when i pick them up


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

damn man.. you aint fuckin around


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 17 2009, 01:35 AM~13026169
> *PM me a price for the sport mirrors, grill, and bumper gaurds
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 17 2009, 10:13 AM~13027887
> *homie of mine came through with a nice offer and he had everything to finish it so we made a deal ill post up what i got for the ghouse when i pick them up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 16 2009, 08:11 PM~13023429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO...THAT'S THE CLEAN LOOK I WANT FOR MINE.....BUT IN EITHER A DARK GREY OR DEEP BURGUNDY


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

anyone need a front clip off of a 1975 impala???also im looking for a 75 caprice front clip.....p m me if you got oone











my project


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Feb 17 2009, 08:01 PM~13033431
> *anyone need a front clip off of a 1975 impala???also im looking for a 75 caprice front clip.....p m me if you got oone
> 
> 
> ...


let me know


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Feb 17 2009, 08:01 PM~13033431
> *anyone need a front clip off of a 1975 impala???also im looking for a 75 caprice front clip.....p m me if you got oone
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE SAME FRONT CLIP I HAD WHEN I FIRST GOT MY GLASS
I CHANGED MINE OUT AND PUT A 76 IMPALA 4-DOOR FRONT CLIP ON


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MY HOMIES GLASSHOUSE HOUSTON TX


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i have a couple of convertible racks for sale complete in excellent working condition 150.00 each and a few othet things i will post over the weekend coming :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

anyone know how good those dash pads are thinkin of buyin one to put over my cracked dash for now


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 18 2009, 09:53 AM~13039169
> *anyone know how good those dash pads are thinkin of buyin one to put over my cracked dash for now
> *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Feb 18 2009, 08:29 AM~13037953
> *i have a couple of convertible racks for sale complete in excellent working condition 150.00 each and a few othet things i will post over the weekend coming  :thumbsup:
> *


pm me some pics bro , thanks


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 18 2009, 09:53 AM~13039169
> *anyone know how good those dash pads are thinkin of buyin one to put over my cracked dash for now
> *



THEIR PRETTY COOL BRO JUST PAINT TO MATCH YOUR INTERIOR AND DEPENDING ON HOW CRACKED YOUR OG DASH IS ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS TRIM A LIL BIT OFF BY THE WINDSHIELD AND IT FITS RIGHT IN.....YOU CAN EVEN MAKES HOLES AND USE THE OG SCREWS TO KEEP IT DOWN


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 18 2009, 11:53 AM~13039169
> *anyone know how good those dash pads are thinkin of buyin one to put over my cracked dash for now
> *


Dash pad or dash cap? The caps are good Bro. Just dont order it from ebay. It took 2 months after payment for mine to get here.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

heres my new 72 spoke crosslace zeniths with og locking adaptors and k offs for the g-house


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 18 2009, 07:37 PM~13043722
> *heres my new 72 spoke crosslace zeniths with og locking adaptors and k offs for the g-house
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

camera phone pic hold on a min i got one for you nice wheels hommie take care of them! remind me to find the locking tool ive never used it but its lying around here some where


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 18 2009, 09:46 PM~13043847
> *camera phone pic hold on a min i got one for you nice wheels hommie take care of them! remind me to find the locking tool ive never used it but its lying around here some where
> *


cool thanks again


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

1 more pic enjoy them bro


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 18 2009, 09:59 PM~13044016
> *1 more pic enjoy them bro
> 
> 
> ...


my girl asked if i was gonna fuck the wheels because i like em so much :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 18 2009, 08:02 PM~13044054
> *my girl asked if i was gonna fuck the wheels because i like em so much :roflmao:
> *


LESS HEADACHES,LOL :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lol.. dont get caught. lol..
wheels look good man.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 18 2009, 09:02 PM~13044054
> *my girl asked if i was gonna fuck the wheels because i like em so much :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

yo i smaked that garbage bag a few time with a shovel was there something living in that trunk bro god damn what a mess :barf:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 18 2009, 06:59 PM~13044016
> *1 more pic enjoy them bro
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rims homie how much did you pay for them?


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 18 2009, 09:26 PM~13044373
> *yo i smaked that garbage bag a few time with a shovel was there something living in that trunk bro god damn what a mess  :barf:
> *


Lets see. Chupacabras maybe?


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

hope yall dont mind I might be jumpin for the 71 to 73 topic then into here its hard when you have a 73 caprice with a 76 rear end and now a 74 rag house all in one garage 

my wife ready to kill me too homie her mood is more up and down then a freakin yo yo :biggrin: :biggrin: 

planning to do a frame sway with my 73 









yo lac life difs gonna stay on a glasshouse after all 
:biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 18 2009, 08:30 PM~13044430
> *Lets see. Chupacabras maybe?
> *


i seriously smaked that shit with a shovel and i was still not touchn it man :cheesy:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 18 2009, 09:35 PM~13044506
> *hope yall dont mind I might be jumpin for the 71 to 73 topic then into here its hard when you have a 73 caprice with a 76 rear end and now a 74 rag house all in one garage
> 
> my wife ready to kill me too homie  her mood is more up and down then a freakin yo yo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Nice rag :0


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

new additon to the fam thank you homie :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 18 2009, 10:38 PM~13044535
> *i seriously smaked that shit with a shovel and i was still not touchn it man  :cheesy:
> *


im tellin you dont touch it just cut out the trunk pan and throw it out :roflmao:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 18 2009, 10:51 PM~13044696
> *new additon to the fam thank you homie  :biggrin:
> *


hope you enjoy it i know you will


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

i got it unstuck eh but im waiting for it to dry out then ill start to clean it out if it dont fall threw to the ground first .....lol dont worry she will get the attention she needs including a new trunk pan thanks again hommie


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 18 2009, 11:07 PM~13044898
> *i got it unstuck eh but im waiting for it to dry out then ill start to clean it out if it dont fall threw to the ground first .....lol dont worry she will get the attention she needs including a new trunk pan thanks again hommie
> *


if you touched that bag ur gonna need to see a doctor :ugh:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 18 2009, 10:07 PM~13044898
> *i got it unstuck eh but im waiting for it to dry out then ill start to clean it out if it dont fall threw to the ground first .....lol dont worry she will get the attention she needs including a new trunk pan thanks again hommie
> *


Bondo will fix it


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

what a beauty


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 18 2009, 09:11 PM~13044949
> *Bondo will fix it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ill go right over the garbage bag 

0 degrees pouring rain top down that how us fucken canucks do it eh


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 18 2009, 11:14 PM~13044996
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ill go right over the garbage bag
> 
> 0 degrees pouring rain top down that how us fucken canucks do it eh
> ...


fuckin cold rollin that fucker down the street i was shakin like a crackhead :cheesy:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 18 2009, 09:18 PM~13045057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

Im going to get a full teflon suit and a mask to were when I gut the trunk but yah other then that.......shes a fucken beauty !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 18 2009, 11:31 PM~13045244
> *Im going to get a full teflon suit and a mask to were when I gut the trunk but yah other then that.......shes a fucken beauty !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good luck with it homie like i said anytime you need some help im down


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Feb 10 2009, 11:41 PM~12970483
> *
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

New screen name, no more lac life :biggrin: 







> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 18 2009, 10:35 PM~13044506
> *hope yall dont mind I might be jumpin for the 71 to 73 topic then into here its hard when you have a 73 caprice with a 76 rear end and now a 74 rag house all in one garage
> 
> my wife ready to kill me too homie  her mood is more up and down then a freakin yo yo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!! good investment bro, but just a correction thats a raghouse not a glasshouse  regardless, glad to soo the dii is going to good use. I was gonna bust your balls and ask why it still wasn't on the 73 in the previous pic you posted with the wheels which by the way are the exact ones I want for mine :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 19 2009, 04:16 AM~13047616
> *New screen name, no more lac life :biggrin:
> NICE!!!!!!!! good investment bro, but just a correction thats a raghouse not a glasshouse   regardless, glad to soo the dii is going to good use. I was gonna bust your balls and ask why it still wasn't on the 73 in the previous pic you posted with the wheels which by the way are the exact ones I want for mine :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 18 2009, 09:26 PM~13044373
> *yo i smaked that garbage bag a few time with a shovel was there something living in that trunk bro god damn what a mess  :barf:
> *


 MAN... what if it was a trunk monkey!!!.. them things hard to find these days.. 
somones gotta you tube that im at work till like 5 and dont have access to youtube.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIB49Xd_4H0&feature=related :roflmao: i need a trunk monkey


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## benjamin6973 (Oct 28, 2008)

whats up homboy's. i'm trying to get my 1974 impala glasshouse sold i have a clean title on it it runs but needs some back quarters all complete. has power windows,tilt sterring wheel has 100 spoke knock offs w/no milage on the wheels. it reads 57000 miles has 350/400 motor,350 tranny.i have pic's just not sure how to post on layitlow. anyone interested give me a call benny 817538-0490 or pm me so i can get email adress. asking price $1500 or best offer


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benjamin6973_@Feb 19 2009, 10:33 AM~13049850
> *whats up homboy's.  i'm trying to get my 1974 impala glasshouse sold i have a clean title on it it runs but needs some back quarters all complete. has power windows,tilt sterring wheel has 100 spoke knock offs w/no milage on the wheels. it reads 57000 miles has 350/400 motor,350 tranny.i have pic's just not sure how to post on layitlow. anyone interested give me a call benny 817538-0490 or pm me so i can get email adress. asking price $1500 or best offer
> *


IF YOU WANT EMAIL ME THE PICS AND I CAN POST THEM UP FOR YOU OR....GO TO TINYPIC.COM AND UPLOAD THEM THERE IT'S FREE


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benjamin6973_@Feb 19 2009, 10:33 AM~13049850
> *whats up homboy's.  i'm trying to get my 1974 impala glasshouse sold i have a clean title on it it runs but needs some back quarters all complete. has power windows,tilt sterring wheel has 100 spoke knock offs w/no milage on the wheels. it reads 57000 miles has 350/400 motor,350 tranny.i have pic's just not sure how to post on layitlow. anyone interested give me a call benny 817538-0490 or pm me so i can get email adress. asking price $1500 or best offer
> *


http://i43.tinypic.com/8y9dw5.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
http://i43.tinypic.com/nlv4hc.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

MAYBE THIS WILL HELP YOU SELL IT,PROBABLY MAKE MORE PARTING IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## benjamin6973 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 19 2009, 02:47 PM~13051439
> *http://i43.tinypic.com/8y9dw5.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> http://i43.tinypic.com/nlv4hc.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> 
> ...


 thanks home boy!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 19 2009, 10:44 AM~13048524
> *:0
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 19 2009, 04:53 PM~13051522
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


What's good homie, how's the project coming along?? :wave:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 19 2009, 05:10 PM~13051686
> *What's good homie, how's the project coming along??  :wave:
> *


not too bad, worked on it a little this weekend trying to swap out front end suspension parts but ran into a problem. The lowers I got that shoulda worked, didn't. Now I gotta get another set from a different year. Not a big deal, just a minor set back. Good thing the first set was free :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

RagHouse getting washed :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 19 2009, 04:33 PM~13052930
> *RagHouse getting washed :0
> 
> 
> ...


TOOK ME 3 TIMES TO NOTICE THE CARS :happysad:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic+Feb 19 2009, 02:47 PM~13051439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats if you wana part it out


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 19 2009, 04:16 AM~13047616
> *New screen name, no more lac life :biggrin:
> NICE!!!!!!!! good investment bro, but just a correction thats a raghouse not a glasshouse   regardless, glad to soo the dii is going to good use. I was gonna bust your balls and ask why it still wasn't on the 73 in the previous pic you posted with the wheels which by the way are the exact ones I want for mine :biggrin:
> *


right on homie I hear ya.... a minor set back again but its seriously worth it to take the time to do the drop top ......its what i wanted to do all along but was not sure if it was even possible but knowing the frames are the same lenght and all now its go time :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

i couldnt help it i had to try the z's on the glasshouse just to get a look ill get some pics up tomarrow when its light out :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

Finally got my ride painted, here's what it looked like before it went into the booth









Here's what it looks as of now. The bumpers are back from the chrome shop, I got the sport mirrors and all the trim polished, custom grill and bumper inserts, I still got a long way to go....


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

GONNA LOOK SICK BROTHA :thumbsup:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Feb 19 2009, 10:34 PM~13056073
> *GONNA LOOK SICK BROTHA :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Feb 19 2009, 09:26 PM~13055992
> *Finally got my ride painted, here's what it looked like before it went into the booth
> 
> 
> ...


Who's painting it????


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 19 2009, 11:25 PM~13055207
> *right on homie I hear ya.... a minor set back again but its seriously worth it to take the time to do the drop top ......its what i wanted to do all along but was not sure if it was even possible but knowing the frames are the same lenght and all now its go time  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea, if you need anything homie don't hesitate to hit me up


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Feb 19 2009, 10:37 PM~13056115
> *Who's painting it????
> *


Homie SD59 from here on lil


----------



## benjamin6973 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 19 2009, 08:54 PM~13054826
> *dibs on the front fender trim and the chrome rocker molding :biggrin:
> thats if you wana part it out
> *


appreciate you guys help. put it craigs list yesterday and got it sold!!

thanks homeboys


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benjamin6973_@Feb 20 2009, 10:13 AM~13058433
> *appreciate you guys help. put it craigs list yesterday and got it sold!!
> 
> thanks homeboys
> *


damn that was quick


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Feb 20 2009, 07:37 AM~13058266
> *Homie SD59 from here on lil
> 
> 
> ...


The raghouse is looking good!


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT TO GET STARTED ON MINE...HOPEFULLY BY THE END OF THE YEAR SHE WILL START TO GET BODY WORK DONE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looking good uce....og karson red :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Feb 19 2009, 10:26 PM~13055992
> *Finally got my ride painted, here's what it looked like before it went into the booth
> 
> 
> ...


i see u went with a diff. front clip


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 20 2009, 11:07 AM~13060367
> *looking good uce....og karson red :biggrin:
> *


 haha


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Feb 20 2009, 06:37 AM~13058266
> *Homie SD59 from here on lil
> 
> 
> ...


 uce, i need to step up my game with my ragghouse sheeeit!! looks tight!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 20 2009, 12:07 PM~13060367
> *looking good uce....og karson red :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 20 2009, 03:37 PM~13062057
> *i see u went with a diff. front clip
> *


76


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Feb 20 2009, 05:59 PM~13063188
> *uce, i need to step up my game with my ragghouse sheeeit!! looks tight!!!
> *


Thanks uce I'm trying :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Feb 20 2009, 06:48 PM~13063559
> *76
> *










:0 :biggrin:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 20 2009, 06:50 PM~13063580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/1043590828.html




glasshouse for sale


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 20 2009, 09:59 PM~13064679
> *http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/1043590828.html
> glasshouse for sale
> *


Nice find, looks clean


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 20 2009, 06:43 PM~13063524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT! cheloRO75! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 20 2009, 09:02 PM~13064700
> *Nice find, looks clean
> *


ya looks nice cant believe how cheep they go for sometimes


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Feb 20 2009, 09:12 PM~13064764
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT! cheloRO75! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Feb 20 2009, 08:50 PM~13063580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEah Yeah, thats my big homie OG Chris' 75 rag with the 76 clip


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2009, 02:02 AM~13067031
> *YEah Yeah, thats my big homie OG Chris' 75 rag with the 76 clip
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 21 2009, 01:28 AM~13067089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:thumbsdown:










:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 20 2009, 07:50 PM~13063580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sweet pic


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 20 2009, 12:07 PM~13060367
> *looking good uce....og karson red :biggrin:
> *


How is it going HARBORAREAPHIL? This is not my raghouse homie, this one belongs to someone else but it looks like the color on mine. By the way mine is in the paint shop right now getting worked on; I am thinking of going with BLACK-CHERRY, I love the look of black on black. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.

PS: But much props to the homie that owns that raghouse.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Feb 20 2009, 05:59 PM~13063188
> *uce, i need to step up my game with my ragghouse sheeeit!! looks tight!!!
> *


How is it going MANU SAMOA? This is not my raghouse USO, this one belongs to someone else but it looks like the color on mine. By the way mine is in the paint shop right now getting worked on; I am thinking of going with BLACK-CHERRY, I love the look of black on black. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.

PS: But much props to the homie that owns that raghouse.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Feb 19 2009, 10:26 PM~13055992
> *Finally got my ride painted, here's what it looked like before it went into the booth
> 
> 
> ...


To the owner of this raghouse, this is looking good homie; much props, cannot wait till you finish her up. My GLASS/RAG-HOUSE family thinks this is mine because I have the same color and they think I repainted it. I wish this was mine :biggrin: . But mine it getting redone right now but I am changing my paint color. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.

PS: Wecolme to the GLASS/RAG-HOUSE family.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 21 2009, 11:29 AM~13068684
> *To the owner of this raghouse, this is looking good homie; much props, cannot wait till you finish her up. My GLASS/RAG-HOUSE family thinks this is mine because I have the same color and they think I repainted it. I wish this was mine  :biggrin: . But mine it getting redone right now but I am changing my paint color. Stay    from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME PICS OF YOURS VIC!!! HOWS YOUR 64? ANY LUCK?? LET US SEE SOME SNEAK PROGRESS PICS OF THE RAG!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: BIG RY


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 21 2009, 11:33 AM~13068708
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME PICS OF YOURS VIC!!! HOWS YOUR 64? ANY LUCK?? LET US SEE SOME SNEAK PROGRESS PICS OF THE RAG!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  BIG RY
> *


How is everthing going Big Ry? All I have right now is phone pics that the painter sent. The painter(s) is taking body and paint work in school. So I gave them the canvase to work on and these guys are our club prospects; so I know they are trying there best to make her come out tight :biggrin: . God Bless you and your family Big Ry. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.

PS: The 64 is still in the garage. How is your 76 going? Yours will be sold in April or around that time frame  .


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 21 2009, 03:53 AM~13067253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Sorry ghouse fest just had to let that be known. To give the homie raghouse a thumbsdown cuz its on 22 in spokes is silly. That raghouse clean as hell..*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

CLEAN BLUE GLASSHOUSE IN THIS VIDEO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

first of all.... take it eazy...eazy.... please edit the impala pic... they do not belong in here .... and regardless of how clean that rag may be....THIS IS THE GLASSHOUSE FEST...we do not want any donk-ish rim cars in here...


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 22 2009, 03:35 AM~13074038
> *first of all.... take it eazy...eazy.... please edit the impala pic... they do not belong in here .... and regardless of how clean that rag may be....THIS IS THE GLASSHOUSE FEST...we do not want any donk-ish rim cars in here...
> 
> *


 :roflmao: Nobody ain't tripping like that, but.. Right on. You can check my history in this thread I've always posted positive shit in here. Y'all be eazy :0


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Shit man took a look at my floors and I had 2 rust spots in the back seat area and 1 on the passenger rear floor . Shit I made up my mind to replace the whole floor. So yesterday I went and picked up the whole floor og from front to back to the convertible upper seat Yesterday for a little or nothing. Waiting on the og 75 convetible nos passenger side quarter panel to come any day now and I'm off to the shop also . Ill be ready for the 3rd anual glasshouse fest . Just keeping you guys posted :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Feb 22 2009, 08:35 AM~13074817
> *Shit man took a look at my floors and I had 2 rust spots in the back seat area and 1 on the passenger rear floor . Shit I made up my mind to replace the whole floor. So yesterday I went and picked up the whole floor og from front to back to the convertible upper seat  Yesterday for a little or nothing. Waiting on the og 75 convetible nos  passenger side quarter panel  to come any day now and I'm off to the shop also . Ill be ready for the 3rd anual glasshouse fest . Just keeping you guys posted  :thumbsup:
> *


 where did u pick up the quarter panel?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

76 caprice for sale super clean


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

http://i39.tinypic.com/saxurq.jpg[/img]]garage:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

http://i42.tinypic.com/jj2oow.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/kcau0h.jpg[/img]]420
THIS IS THE DOOR FROM THE DONOR CAR WITH THE SHAVED HANDLES CHECK OUT THOSE LONG WIRES :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO CAN'T WAIT TO SEE BOTH GLASSHOUSES ROLLING THEM HARBOR STREETS


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 22 2009, 06:30 PM~13078530
> *http://i42.tinypic.com/jj2oow.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i43.tinypic.com/kcau0h.jpg[/img]]420
> THIS IS THE DOOR FROM THE DONOR CAR WITH THE SHAVED HANDLES CHECK OUT THOSE LONG WIRES :biggrin:
> *


It took me a few minutes to realize what that is. :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Feb 22 2009, 05:55 PM~13078723
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO CAN'T WAIT TO SEE BOTH GLASSHOUSES ROLLING THEM HARBOR STREETS
> *


.....you and me both brother.... I miss rolling my car.... gonna be 1 year since the accident very soon


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 22 2009, 05:50 PM~13079262
> *.....you and me both brother.... I miss rolling my car.... gonna be 1 year since the accident very soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 22 2009, 05:50 PM~13079262
> *.....you and me both brother.... I miss rolling my car.... gonna be 1 year since the accident very soon
> *



AS SOON AS I GET THE STUPID SMOG THING WORKED OUT I CAN DRIVE MINE AGAIN


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Feb 22 2009, 09:27 PM~13080389
> *AS SOON AS I GET THE STUPID SMOG THING WORKED OUT I CAN DRIVE MINE AGAIN
> *


Oh shit, you guys have to deal with emissions on a classic car?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 22 2009, 08:48 PM~13080721
> *Oh shit, you guys have to deal with emissions on a classic car?
> *


76 and up need to be smoged if im not mistaken
mine is a 75 and i didnt have to get it smoged didnt even have a smog pump in it or any emissions at all


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 22 2009, 10:32 PM~13081422
> *76 and up need to be smoged if im not mistaken
> mine is a 75 and i didnt have to get it smoged didnt even have a smog pump in it or any emissions at all
> *


you lucked out :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 22 2009, 02:23 AM~13073667
> *CLEAN BLUE GLASSHOUSE IN THIS VIDEO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc
> *


that car is in a few videos its in on them thangs by mack 10 and this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt2t9__l2oE&feature=channel


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 22 2009, 07:48 PM~13080721
> *Oh shit, you guys have to deal with emissions on a classic car?
> *



JUST CUZ I BOUGHT THE CAR LAST YEAR  IF I WOULD OF BOUGHT IT THIS YEAR I WOULD OF BEEN GOOD....STUPID CALIFORNIA LAW :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CHECK THIS CRAIGSLIST ADD HOMIES...THE CAT IS OUT OF MIAMI


HE HAS A FEW PARTS  

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1027990170.html


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

got my rear end on finally now i can roll with 13s and my skirts :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HEY HOMIES I NEED SOME HELP....I WANT TO START GETTING PARTS TOGETHER BUT I WENT BACK A GOOD BIT IN THE FEST AND CAN'T FIND OUT WHERE SOMEBODY POSTED THE INTERCHANGABILITY OF THE PARTS FOR THE GLASSHOUSES


CAN SOMEBODY SHOOT ME SOME INFO PLEASE uffin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Picked up some arms from the yard this weekend so hopefully I can finish the swap now. I was planning on doing it yesterday but instead I decided to get sick as fuck and be miserable all day instead :angry:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2009, 09:57 PM~13072459
> *Sorry ghouse fest just had to let that be known. To give the homie raghouse a thumbsdown cuz its on 22 in spokes is silly.  That raghouse clean as hell..
> *


don't trip ANT BANKS :no: i ain't trippin you know how "I" duzzit if it wasn't a glasshouse page i'd tell you to post my back yard and really show em whats up. im gona RESPECT this page even if they don't like my ride :thumbsup: i'm always in hurr peekin THE INDIVIDUALS WAS FOUNDED ON GLASSHOUSES !!!!!!! (((((((PEACE))))))) YALL!!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 22 2009, 04:57 PM~13078734
> *It took me a few minutes to realize what that is. :uh:
> *


those wires from the welding/brazing were sticking threw the lock mechanism,what mess,glad I'm not using those doors :biggrin: 
http://i43.tinypic.com/2wn2syx.jpg[/img]]420
http://i40.tinypic.com/2exx2cx.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 23 2009, 03:49 PM~13087721
> *those wires from the welding/brazing were sticking threw the lock mechanism,what mess,glad I'm not using those doors :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a cool pic man.. your neighbourhood give grief with the cars parked there? or do you just like to keep them covered?


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 23 2009, 12:23 AM~13083147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride homie, what did you do on your rear end, I'm just about at that phase of my build, caddy or bubble rear end? Or shortened stock? Drive shaft shortened? Pics if you got em would be cool.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 23 2009, 01:56 PM~13087812
> *thats a cool pic man.. your neighbourhood give grief with the cars parked there? or do you just like to keep them covered?
> *


YES NEIGHBORS COMPLAIN AND THE CITY ALWAYS THREATENING WITH HUGE FINES :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

i put a donut wheel in my glass but not sure how much im feeling it...... just looks toooo small but im gonna rock it for awhyle and see what i think :dunno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Feb 23 2009, 03:40 PM~13088937
> *i put a donut wheel in my glass but not sure how much im feeling it...... just looks toooo small but im gonna rock it for awhyle and see what i think :dunno:
> *


ONCE YOU GET USE TO THE SMALLER WHEEL ITS WAY EASIER TO DRIVE...AT LEAST ME :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Feb 22 2009, 11:05 PM~13082514
> *JUST CUZ I BOUGHT THE CAR LAST YEAR    IF I WOULD OF BOUGHT IT THIS YEAR I WOULD OF BEEN GOOD....STUPID CALIFORNIA LAW :twak: :machinegun:
> *


sell it to your bro or homie then wait 3 months to change back to your name...keep car just change titles


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 23 2009, 08:53 PM~13092857
> *sell it to your bro or homie then wait 3 months to change back to your name...keep car just change titles
> *



LOL TOO LATE I JUST DROPPED OFF MY PAPERWORK WITH MY CLUB PREZ....COST ME $175 TO GET IT DONE  

SOON BRO I'LL HAVE NEW SHOES FOR HER ALSO SO SHE CAN ROLL


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Feb 23 2009, 12:24 PM~13085205
> *don't trip ANT BANKS  :no: i ain't trippin you know how "I" duzzit if it wasn't a glasshouse page i'd tell you to post my back yard and really show em whats up. im gona RESPECT this page even if they don't like my ride :thumbsup: i'm always in hurr peekin THE INDIVIDUALS WAS FOUNDED ON GLASSHOUSES !!!!!!! (((((((PEACE))))))) YALL!!
> *


*Fa sho  *


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 23 2009, 10:02 PM~13093715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Feb 23 2009, 12:24 PM~13085205
> *don't trip ANT BANKS  :no: i ain't trippin you know how "I" duzzit if it wasn't a glasshouse page i'd tell you to post my back yard and really show em whats up. im gona RESPECT this page even if they don't like my ride :thumbsup: i'm always in hurr peekin THE INDIVIDUALS WAS FOUNDED ON GLASSHOUSES !!!!!!! (((((((PEACE))))))) YALL!!
> *


Throwbac Pic O G...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

X2


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 23 2009, 11:02 PM~13093715
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I love that glasshouse


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN THANKS FOR THE INSPIRATION EAZY uffin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Feb 24 2009, 04:52 AM~13094908
> *DAMN THANKS FOR THE INSPIRATION EAZY uffin:
> *


x76, nice pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 24 2009, 07:18 AM~13093907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love that car... :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Feb 24 2009, 04:52 AM~13094908
> *DAMN THANKS FOR THE INSPIRATION EAZY uffin:
> *


Ain't no thang I love this thread! It's one of my favorite 3 dream lows of mine. 1962 hrd top Impala, 1960 hrd top Impala, and a 1975-76 hrd top or a 1975 w/76 clip conv. That ghouse/raghouse creepin up to my fav though as I continue to stare at'em :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Feb 24 2009, 06:57 AM~13095100
> *I love that car... :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah, we all know you luc'y mofo :uh: .................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I love it too!*


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

Great rides, awesome pics...


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 24 2009, 01:46 PM~13095158
> *Yeah, we all know you luc'y mofo  :uh: ..................  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I love it too!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 24 2009, 01:05 AM~13094806
> *I love that glasshouse
> *


looks kinda like The 74 did when you first got it :biggrin: HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 23 2009, 04:37 PM~13088274
> *YES NEIGHBORS COMPLAIN AND THE CITY ALWAYS THREATENING WITH HUGE FINES :biggrin:
> *


lol.. Jackasses..


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i have 2 sets of 73 caprice lower moldings for a 2 dr complete . i have the pics posted on craigslist los angeles auto parts :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Feb 23 2009, 03:33 PM~13088238
> *Nice ride homie, what did you do on your rear end, I'm just about at that phase of my build, caddy or bubble rear end? Or shortened stock? Drive shaft shortened? Pics if you got em would be cool.
> *


rear end is a 77 2door cadi coupe used my og driveline no cutting


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

NICE PICS !!!!!!! Easy


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 24 2009, 02:19 PM~13098953
> *rear end is a 77 2door cadi coupe used my og driveline no cutting
> *


Any rubbing or problems when you hit the switch?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

http://i41.tinypic.com/32zt84z.jpg[/img]]40got a little more welding and primer in today :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 24 2009, 04:43 AM~13095155
> *Ain't no thang I love this thread!  It's one of my favorite 3 dream lows of mine.  1962 hrd top Impala, 1960 hrd top Impala, and a 1975-76 hrd top or a 1975 w/76 clip conv.  That ghouse/raghouse creepin up to my fav though as I continue to stare at'em :biggrin:
> *



SEEMS LIKE WE HAVE THE SAME TASTE....

MY FAVE 2 ARE 62 RAGTOP, 63 RAGTOP AND 76 GLASSHOUSE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Feb 22 2009, 11:26 PM~13083171
> *HEY HOMIES I NEED SOME HELP....I WANT TO START GETTING PARTS TOGETHER BUT I WENT BACK A GOOD BIT IN THE FEST AND CAN'T FIND OUT WHERE SOMEBODY POSTED THE INTERCHANGABILITY OF THE PARTS FOR THE GLASSHOUSES
> CAN SOMEBODY SHOOT ME SOME INFO PLEASE uffin:
> *


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 24 2009, 07:51 PM~13101469
> *http://i41.tinypic.com/32zt84z.jpg[/img]]40got a little more welding and primer in today :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 24 2009, 06:51 PM~13101469
> *http://i41.tinypic.com/32zt84z.jpg[/img]]40got a little more welding and primer in today :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING REAL GOOD MAN!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

CAN'T WAIT TO FINISH SO I CAN DO MINE :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

PULLED MY CAR OUT OF THE GARAGE TODAY 
JUST DOING MY USUAL WASH WENT FOR A RIDE AROUND THE BLOCK
AND BACK IN THE GARAGE BUT TODAY HEARD A CLANKING NOISE AS 
I DROVE FOUND OUT THAT MY FRONT WHEEL ADAPTERS WERE LOSE
SO I DECIDED TO TAKE THE RIM OFF AND TAKE A FEW PICS FOR THOSE THAT WANA RUN 13x7 AND R USEING STOCK SPINDLES LIKE ME
AND USE SPACERS 


























HERES THE SPACE FROM THE RIM TO THE CALIPER NO RUBBING









THIS IS THE THE ADAPTER


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 24 2009, 09:40 PM~13102892
> *PULLED MY CAR OUT OF THE GARAGE TODAY
> JUST DOING MY USUAL WASH WENT FOR A RIDE AROUND THE BLOCK
> AND BACK IN THE GARAGE BUT TODAY HEARD A CLANKING NOISE AS
> ...


How thick is that spacer? I used 3 1/4" spacers instead.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 24 2009, 09:02 PM~13102356
> *CAN'T WAIT TO FINISH SO I CAN DO MINE :biggrin:
> *


Thats not your g-house your working on?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 24 2009, 08:44 PM~13102936
> *How thick is that spacer? I used 3 1/4"  spacers instead.
> *


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 24 2009, 07:45 PM~13102963
> *Thats not your g-house your working on?
> *


that's my bros "harborareaphils"I got his old 74 impala and got me a donor car
http://i42.tinypic.com/2ikv93.jpg[/img]]420mine are outside
http://i41.tinypic.com/1ysd5c.jpg[/img]]420his is in garage


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

so how much does the wheel stick out on that.. if at all. it didnt look like it did at all, but i cant find the pics i though i saw... or maybe i didnt see.. hmm..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 24 2009, 06:51 PM~13101469
> *http://i41.tinypic.com/32zt84z.jpg[/img]]40got a little more welding and primer in today :biggrin:
> *


....nice ...... thats my happy birthday pic... even though I'm stuck at work


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 24 2009, 08:56 PM~13103072
> *so how much does the wheel stick out on that.. if at all. it didnt look like it did at all, but i cant find the pics i though i saw... or maybe i didnt see.. hmm..
> *


NOT EVEN NOTICABLE


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 24 2009, 09:54 PM~13103053
> *that's my bros "harborareaphils"I got his old 74 impala and got me a donor car
> http://i42.tinypic.com/2ikv93.jpg[/img]]420mine are outside
> http://i41.tinypic.com/1ysd5c.jpg[/img]]420his is in garage
> *


Dam, that looks like sanfred and son garage. :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 24 2009, 10:03 PM~13103122
> *NOT EVEN NOTICABLE
> 
> 
> ...


Thats messed up, we have to space out the front but shorten the rear


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 24 2009, 08:05 PM~13103138
> *Dam, that looks like sanfred and son garage. :biggrin:
> *


you should see it up close :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 24 2009, 07:59 PM~13103105
> *....nice ...... thats my happy birthday pic... even though I'm stuck at work
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 24 2009, 07:59 PM~13103105
> *....nice ...... thats my happy birthday pic... even though I'm stuck at work
> *


when is the party :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 24 2009, 09:03 PM~13103122
> *NOT EVEN NOTICABLE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 24 2009, 09:08 PM~13103172
> *you should see it up close :biggrin:
> *


you ain't kidding....its a box of treasures....there's a pirates chest full of glasshouse stuff there too.....buried deep LOL


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 24 2009, 11:14 PM~13104601
> *when is the party :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



let me get my BBQ grill.... the meat market(with the best asada/ceviche in the harbor) is right next door.... :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 25 2009, 12:45 AM~13105536
> *let me get my BBQ grill.... the meat market(with the best asada/ceviche in the harbor) is right next door.... :biggrin:
> *


LA VENADITA :dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Feb 25 2009, 07:31 AM~13106403
> *LA VENADITA :dunno:
> *



:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 24 2009, 10:03 PM~13103122
> *NOT EVEN NOTICABLE
> 
> 
> ...



looks badass man.

and whos birthday was it now???
happy belated.. or is it today.. whatever im down for a party.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

and whos birthday was it now???

HARBORAREAPHIL


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 25 2009, 01:45 AM~13105536
> *let me get my BBQ grill.... the meat market(with the best asada/ceviche in the harbor) is right next door.... :biggrin:
> *


I was not hungry until I read this :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ... Happy Birthday homie and may you have many more to come. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 25 2009, 01:04 PM~13108579
> *and whos birthday was it now???
> 
> HARBORAREAPHIL
> *


well aint that some shit...
Happy Birthday from the Canada side.. id send you a present but it would just be a box of snow.. probably melt by time it got to you anyways. lol.


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

i find a 73 impala interior for a very good price.
Can i put the front doors panel on my 75 g house? they look very familiar


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Feb 25 2009, 02:38 PM~13109928
> *i find a 73 impala interior for a very good price.
> Can i put the front doors panel on my 75 g house? they look very familiar
> 
> ...


that looks like 4 door interior. do you have a 4 door.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 25 2009, 11:26 AM~13107804
> *:yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


Happy 18th birthday Phil


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

HAPPY B-DAY PHILL, MAY YOU LIVE A LOT OF GLASS HOUES YEARS! :thumbsup:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 25 2009, 06:44 PM~13112130
> *Happy 18th birthday Phil
> *


happy birthday gangsta!


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

HAPPY B-DAY TOM I SEE UR BRO HAS BEEN HOLDING IT DOWN ON HERE FOR THE GHOUSE FEST THANK FOR THE THE PIC'S LUNATIC LOVE THE PROGRESS ON THE HOUSE


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 25 2009, 03:48 PM~13110504
> *that looks like 4 door interior. do you have a 4 door.
> *


yup panels don't look wide enough for a 2 door


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Feb 25 2009, 11:59 PM~13115643
> *HAPPY B-DAY TOM I SEE UR BRO HAS BEEN HOLDING IT DOWN ON HERE FOR THE GHOUSE FEST THANK FOR THE THE PIC'S LUNATIC LOVE THE PROGRESS ON THE HOUSE
> *


.....thanks bro....yup my bro is on it... we'll soon be ready to start doing the bodywork...he's excited to get his glasshouse going too :biggrin: 


and thanks everyone else for the happy birthday wishes


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NO 1 NEEDS SKIRTS?? 100 SHIPPED


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 25 2009, 02:48 PM~13110504
> *that looks like 4 door interior. do you have a 4 door.
> *


looks like bench front seat :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 26 2009, 10:17 AM~13118387
> *NO 1 NEEDS SKIRTS?? 100 SHIPPED
> *



Post sum Pics ... :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Here's a throw back for the homie HAPhil


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

A couple more taken from other topics


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Feb 26 2009, 12:11 PM~13119399
> *Here's a throw back for the homie HAPhil
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

i know some of yall on here have had that saggin door problem.. what the fix on that??


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 26 2009, 02:03 PM~13120345
> *i know some of yall on here have had that saggin  door problem.. what the fix on that??
> *


new pins and bushings for the door hinges ,need to take doors off though :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

is it a bitch to do


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 26 2009, 03:10 PM~13120414
> *is it a bitch to do
> *


the doors are heavy ass fuck :angry:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

you can temporarly adjust the doors up if its not too worn out,and YES them doors are heavy and awkward :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 26 2009, 04:10 PM~13120414
> *is it a bitch to do
> *


A lil bit but well worth doing :yes:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

well I just finished putting some work in on the house. I did the front end swap and I must thank 509rider again for the helpful info, everything went in smooth after I finally got the right stuff. Now 13s in the front with no grinding and no spacers :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



here's a few pics



*BEFORE:*
































*DURING:*























*AFTER:*


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

ONLY THE COWL AND THE PAPERS FOR SALE, 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 26 2009, 03:10 PM~13120414
> *is it a bitch to do
> *


it's a total fucking bitch. 2 person job fer sure.

as you do it you can tighten the hinges just enough and still be able to move (adjust) the door. then once it's where you want it tighten it all down. a rubber mallet is handy too. good luck


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 26 2009, 05:38 PM~13121636
> *ONLY THE COWL AND THE PAPERS FOR SALE,    1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC
> 
> 
> ...


what's that for operation steal a ride?


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Feb 26 2009, 07:11 PM~13121915
> *it's a total fucking bitch.  2 person job fer sure.
> 
> as you do it you can tighten the hinges just enough and still be able to move (adjust) the door.  then once it's where you want it tighten it all down.  a rubber mallet is handy too. good luck
> *


Change the striker while your at it. My door would shake in and out as I would drive down the street till I replaced them


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

FROM PREMIER C.C


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

FROM PREMIER C.C  
































:biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Premier putting it down.... nice glasshouse


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

finally! the homie got the base done on my car. know waiting for some gold pearl and alot of pinstriping


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks fellas, ima give it a try.
probly gonna try and adjust it for now and remove the door when paint comes around.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Feb 26 2009, 09:31 PM~13123980
> *FROM PREMIER C.C
> 
> 
> ...


george's bad ass car! and for those of you that did know he has had it since it was brand new!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 27 2009, 01:44 PM~13129057
> *george's bad ass car! and for those of you that did know he has had it since it was brand new!*


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

would the 79 caprice side mirrors fit my 75?? like sport mirrors
Still got that Fuel sending unit for sale or trade for skirts!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> *ONLY THE COWL AND THE PAPERS FOR SALE, 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC*


 :angel: beware of the feds LOL


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 27 2009, 07:44 PM~13129057
> *george's bad ass car! and for those of you that did know he has had it since it was brand new!
> *


 :nicoderm: thats cool!


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 27 2009, 11:33 AM~13128952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

anybody got a better side shot of this ride


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 27 2009, 01:16 PM~13129804
> *would the 79 caprice side mirrors fit my 75?? like sport mirrors
> Still got that Fuel sending unit for sale or trade for skirts!
> *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 27 2009, 06:42 PM~13131503
> *anybody got a better side shot of this ride
> 
> 
> ...


That's my favorite raghouse :worship:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 great pics miguel..... can't wait to see it...


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

im looking for a 1974 caprice


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 27 2009, 02:16 PM~13129804
> *would the 79 caprice side mirrors fit my 75?? like sport mirrors
> Still got that Fuel sending unit for sale or trade for skirts!
> *


these right here


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=&nid=443&...view&ad=1125356 Not mine but just thought I would post :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 27 2009, 10:33 AM~13128952
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 ALL SHIIIIIIIT STRAY THAT PAINT JOB LOOKING GOOOOOOD :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 27 2009, 10:51 PM~13135577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chivo6four_@Feb 27 2009, 11:56 PM~13135626
> *Clean.
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

another great pic I'm gonna print and lamanate for my garage


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 27 2009, 11:51 PM~13135577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does anyone know if this is a stock color 
if so any one have the color code :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 28 2009, 12:47 PM~13138713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool pic :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

http://i42.tinypic.com/24pdxg9.jpg[/img]]420
http://i41.tinypic.com/vdenht.jpg[/img]]420
http://i41.tinypic.com/14c9lz7.jpg[/img]]420
http://i42.tinypic.com/2iw8rc2.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/1t4xsh.jpg[/img]]420


 uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT AN LT1/LS1 SWAP INTO A GLASSHOUSE? ANYBODY IN HERE DONE IT BEFORE

I COULD REALLY USE SOME ADVICE PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Feb 28 2009, 06:12 PM~13140175
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT AN LT1/LS1 SWAP INTO A GLASSHOUSE? ANYBODY IN HERE DONE IT BEFORE
> 
> I COULD REALLY USE SOME ADVICE PLEASE!!!!!!!!
> *


rebuild the engine in yours thats my advice :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

Watch out, my boy Tim Jones got complete floors for G-House. Oh almost forgot, picking up a complete 76 caprice front end early in the morning will be posting pic soon!!! stay tuned, BIG UP HOMIE, STAY GRINDIN!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 28 2009, 05:31 PM~13140303
> *rebuild the engine in yours thats my advice  :biggrin:
> *



TOO SCURRED TO DO IT :0 


SO NOBODY HAS DONE A SWAP LIKE THAT INTO THEIR CAR?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 1 2009, 01:01 AM~13142887
> *TOO SCURRED TO DO IT  :0
> SO NOBODY HAS DONE A SWAP LIKE THAT INTO THEIR CAR?
> *


just rebuild yours....you don't want all the electrical/computer crap in your car....  

unless your gonna go super showcar chrome everything with a $25k custom paint job




that you'll be to scurred to drive


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 1 2009, 11:28 AM~13144925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


74 IMPALA :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 1 2009, 10:56 AM~13144717
> *just rebuild yours....you don't want all the electrical/computer crap in your car....
> 
> unless your gonna go super showcar chrome everything with a $25k custom paint job
> ...



WHY WOULD THAT REQUIRE AN EXPENSIVE PAINT JOB? JUST A MOTOR SWAP  


BUT YOU KNOW WHAT I FIGURED OUT THE TOTAL PRICE AND ITS NOT IN THE BUDGET RIGHT NOW OR ELSE I WOULD OF


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 1 2009, 01:00 PM~13145175
> *WHY WOULD THAT REQUIRE AN EXPENSIVE PAINT JOB? JUST A MOTOR SWAP
> BUT YOU KNOW WHAT I FIGURED OUT THE TOTAL PRICE AND ITS NOT IN THE BUDGET RIGHT NOW OR ELSE I WOULD OF
> *


well...that motor doesnt really look all that great unless its chromed/candied...and if your motor looks like that so should the rest of the house right?.... motor looks great og chevy orange with a couple small chrome highlights...alot more reliable and easier to work on with more mechaical/vacuum controlled parts....  



plus your wallet won't be so empty


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 1 2009, 02:56 PM~13144717
> *just rebuild yours....you don't want all the electrical/computer crap in your car....
> 
> unless your gonna go super showcar chrome everything with a $25k custom paint job
> ...


couldn't have said it better.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Mar 1 2009, 01:29 PM~13145367
> *couldn't have said it better.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Mar 1 2009, 12:29 PM~13145367
> *couldn't have said it better.
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA uffin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 1 2009, 12:27 PM~13145350
> *well...that motor doesnt really look all that great unless its chromed/candied...and if your motor looks like that so should the rest of the house right?.... motor looks great og chevy orange with a couple small chrome highlights...alot more reliable and easier to work on with more mechaical/vacuum controlled parts....
> plus your wallet won't be so empty
> *



TO EACH HIS OWN RIGHT.....I'M NOT THE USUAL GO WITH THE NORM TYPE OF GUY..KINDA THE SAME REASON WHY I LIKE MY BUICK

BUT THEN AGAIN JUST CUZ I HAVE A NICE MOTOR DOESN'T MEAN I'D HAVE TO GO CRAZY WITH THE REST.....AND BOTH CAN BE JUST AS RELIABLE IF THE WORK IS DONE RIGHT  


IF I WERE TO EVER DO IT..IT WOULD BE A CLEAN AND SIMPLE LOOK WITH A UPDATED EFI ENGINE NOTHING TO RADICAL  JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

we all know what kind of unusual guy you are ....... last week you car was for sale



if your heart is not in it start a skylark fest
just my 2 pesos


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 1 2009, 05:04 PM~13147015
> *we all know what kind of unusual guy you are ....... last week you car was for sale
> if your heart is not in it start a skylark fest
> just my 2 pesos
> *


ONLY CUZ I WAS TRYING TO GET A NICER 76 GLASSHOUSE THEN THE ONE I CURRENTLY OWN....  BUT NOTHING GOOD CAME OUT OF IT SO SHE IS STAYING WITH ME AND AS YOU CAN TELL I AM BUYING PARTS FOR MINE AS I CAN....

WE ALL GO ABOUT THINGS IN A DIFFERENT MANNER HOMEBOY....DID YOU EVEN KNOW THE REASON WHY MINE WAS FOR SALE?

MAYBE THIS FEST ISN'T FOR ME THEN SINCE I'M NOT DIE HARD LIKE YOU


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

of course I knew why you were selling it.... that time since it wasn't your first...but all glasshouses have the same potential to see greatness... just stick to it....most of the time they need the same repairs in the same areas...you know what's up my bro will hook the rust repair


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 1 2009, 01:01 AM~13142887
> *TOO SCURRED TO DO IT  :0
> SO NOBODY HAS DONE A SWAP LIKE THAT INTO THEIR CAR?
> *


no one scurred. but why waste your energy on a swap for a car running small wheels i don't see the advantage at all. a computer and wire harness will needed for the swap as well and the last time i checked it costed over 2 grand. now if your talking about putting a after market manifold and carb on it, then its a waste of time all you are gaining is the serpentine belt system and you could just go buy one of those for your car


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

310 sfcc ....put me down for 'rebuild'
spend the extra money on interior or body


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

A Complete Stand Alone System...

designed to retro-fit carbureted, non-computerized, V-8 equipped vehicles and boats. Includes all components necessary for installation. 

Includes quiet, gerotor-style self-priming electric fuel pump that supplies a continuous flow of fuel through the system for maximum engine performance. A 10 micron screen filter located behind the pump insures clean fuel for trouble-free operation. 
A temperature sensor positioned in water jacket provides the ECU with accurate and timely fuel enrichment information for quick start-ups on cold engines. 
A distribution ring rests on the air cleaner flange to direct the flow of incoming air into the throttle bores for more efficiency. 
ECU box can be mounted on any flat surface within reach for easy calibration adjustments. System is easily switched for small-block or big-block applications up to 275 horsepower. 
Weather-pack terminals on all electrical connections insure water-tight, non-corrosive sealing. 
Dual 80 lb./hour Holley designed and manufactured injectors. 
Wide angle conical spray pattern of injectors maximizes power and efficiency. 
Pressure regulator is fully adjustable . 
ECM is user-adjustable to provide various air/fuel settings for: Idle, Accelerator Pump, Mid-Range, Power, Choke. 
2D digital system is a microprocessor-based speed density system. 
Complete and detailed installation instructions.


$979.99


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 1 2009, 10:59 PM~13149899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im putting on a crate engine i just got


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Mar 1 2009, 08:35 PM~13149028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO FOR THE INFO I'M LOOK INTO IT MORE 

EDIT: WERE DID YOU GET THAT INFO FROM?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

HERS SOME PICS. FROM THE PHOENIX LOWRIDER SHOW!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

om/albums/ee19/1976impala/DSCI0466.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

74 caprice complete rag sccoped up in los angeles less motor / trans for 2500.00 yesterday L.B Ryder  make it happen :thumbsup: Luck fuck! :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

got 5 pc back window trim $100.00 and 2 doors for $150.00 hit me at 323-541-7782. Big ups for the homie TIM JONES, on the 74 RAG G-HOUSE!!!!! Look out we coming!!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

great pics thx


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

HERE'S MY SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 1 2009, 11:15 PM~13150527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE PIC


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice rides  

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


I'll share as well,


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 2 2009, 10:47 PM~13160802
> *:thumbsup: NICE PIC
> *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Mar 2 2009, 10:46 PM~13160783
> *HERE'S MY SHIT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 CLEAN ASS RIDE!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

wat up GHouse Fest


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 27 2009, 03:42 PM~13131503
> *anybody got a better side shot of this ride
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Mar 3 2009, 12:46 AM~13160783
> *HERE'S MY SHIT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




That's a hell of a tuck, split belly or extended a-arm or both???


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 3 2009, 12:41 AM~13162333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics. Bad ass ride.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 2 2009, 10:41 PM~13160727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The ghouse came out Bad A$$...Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 2 2009, 11:41 PM~13160727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

a buddy of mine is selling his 76 impala, it's a little crazy but still a glasshouse  


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=290299892402


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Mar 3 2009, 09:51 PM~13172905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice glasshouse!!


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 3 2009, 08:42 PM~13172743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a bad ass ride.........


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Mar 3 2009, 09:51 PM~13172905
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

YESTERDAY WAS NICE TODAY IT RAINS  
http://i39.tinypic.com/2rbz2v8.jpg[/img]]420
http://i40.tinypic.com/1q4iv4.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN!! GOOD THING IS IT WILL BE REVIVED AND NOT LET GO :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

DISTORTED REALITY
http://i39.tinypic.com/2w5t2jk.jpg[/img]]420
http://i39.tinypic.com/2crozuf.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 4 2009, 01:32 PM~13178088
> *YESTERDAY WAS NICE TODAY IT RAINS
> http://i39.tinypic.com/2rbz2v8.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i40.tinypic.com/1q4iv4.jpg[/img]]420
> *


damn you puttin in some serious work


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

Does anyone make a repop grill for a 76 caprice? doe s any one have any for sale?


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 2 2009, 12:13 AM~13150516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stylisticsla (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stylisticsla_@Mar 4 2009, 08:10 PM~13185151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: any pics of the side view? trunk closed


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN THAT TRUNK IS BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 4 2009, 11:28 PM~13185473
> *DAMN THAT TRUNK IS BAD ASS :thumbsup:
> *


PM ME YOUR NMBER HOMIE...LETS TALK ON YOUR GLASS HOUSE


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 4 2009, 07:49 PM~13184838
> *Does anyone make a repop grill for a 76 caprice? doe s any one have any for sale?
> *


used but clean


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

SPORT MIRRORS ON EBAY 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/74-76-CHEVY...A1%7C240%3A1318
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/74-76-CHEVY...A1%7C240%3A1318

REMOTE CHROME MIRROR
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/74-76-impal...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 4 2009, 01:14 AM~13173890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Deeezamn!!!!! Now that's my speed right there!!!!!! Sicccnesss


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 4 2009, 09:49 PM~13185805
> *used but clean
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

hello all...i need some help desperately..i have a 1975 2 door hardtop impala. but the 75 caprice front clip is much sexier...will the clip bolt right up with changing the core support and all without changing the doors??? pm me if you know anything about this please...thank you all


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 4 2009, 11:32 AM~13178088
> *YESTERDAY WAS NICE TODAY IT RAINS
> http://i39.tinypic.com/2rbz2v8.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i40.tinypic.com/1q4iv4.jpg[/img]]420
> *



dam.... now that's laid :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

EY PHIL YOU EVER GET ME THOSE PART #'S?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 5 2009, 02:29 AM~13187942
> *EY PHIL YOU EVER GET ME THOSE PART #'S?
> *


...stop by my moms pad I'll leave them with my bro


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 5 2009, 01:41 AM~13187949
> *...stop by my moms pad I'll leave them with my bro
> *



COOL I'LL SEE IF I CATCH HIM WORKING ON THE GLASS


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2009, 02:50 AM~13187884
> *hello all...i need some help desperately..i have a 1975 2 door hardtop impala. but the 75 caprice front clip is much sexier...will the clip bolt right up with changing the core support and all without changing the doors??? pm me if you know anything about this please...thank you all
> *


You need to change everything from the doors forward.Fenders hood inner fenders 
core support and ofcourse the header panel.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

T T T


----------



## stylisticsla (Dec 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: BOTH PICTURES ARE THE SAME CAR IN DIFFERENT LIGHT


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 4 2009, 05:22 PM~13181396
> *DISTORTED REALITY
> http://i39.tinypic.com/2w5t2jk.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i39.tinypic.com/2crozuf.jpg[/img]]420
> *


Could be done, and would be cool as shit. :biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 4 2009, 09:49 PM~13185805
> *used but clean
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stylisticsla_@Mar 5 2009, 06:55 PM~13195727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS THOSE ARE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 5 2009, 07:07 PM~13195878
> *Could be done, and would be cool as shit. :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE MOVE THE GAS TANK LOL


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP G-HOUSE FAM :wave:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 5 2009, 09:19 PM~13195997
> *MAYBE MOVE THE GAS TANK LOL
> *


Body drop. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 5 2009, 07:52 PM~13196302
> *Body drop. :biggrin:
> *


THAT WOULD BE THE SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*DAMN 11 HUNNED PAGES :0 :0  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Different look for the 09, 14"s, bubble gums & no skirts  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Taking it for a spin  *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 5 2009, 10:47 PM~13197493
> *Different look for the 09, 14"s, bubble gums & no skirts
> 
> 
> ...


does it ride better?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Did i forget to mention that i jumped on the bumperless band wagon :cheesy: kind of fucked up and took the rear one by mistake :uh:  *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stylisticsla_@Mar 4 2009, 08:10 PM~13185151
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHATS UP HOMIE THE CAR IS LOOKING BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 5 2009, 09:59 PM~13197666
> *Did i forget to mention that i jumped on the bumperless band wagon :cheesy: kind of fucked up and took the rear one by mistake :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP SMURF LONG TIME NO SEE HOMIE :0


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 5 2009, 10:59 PM~13197666
> *Did i forget to mention that i jumped on the bumperless band wagon :cheesy: kind of fucked up and took the rear one by mistake :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


hey smurf what do you got up your sleeve's? your fucking with us right!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 6 2009, 12:08 AM~13197764
> *WHATS UP SMURF LONG TIME NO SEE HOMIE :0
> *


*
Nothing Major Big Dog, just starting to get ready for the next GLASSHOUSE FEST Picnic   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 5 2009, 11:56 PM~13197630
> *does it ride better?
> *



*Don't know about better Homie, couldn't take the ride and had to stop at this Body Shop :uh:  *


----------



## stylisticsla (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 5 2009, 10:06 PM~13197741
> *WHATS UP HOMIE THE CAR IS LOOKING BAD ASS :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## stylisticsla (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 5 2009, 07:17 PM~13195979
> *THANKS THOSE ARE NICE :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I LIKE THE WAY THEY LOOK ON 14'Z uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 5 2009, 10:55 PM~13197602
> *Taking it for a spin
> 
> 
> ...


 okay smurf, very funny you know your just doing some kind of upgrade. 
chrome or something? unless you started smoking wet daddy's or somtim?
And I know your to much of a family man to go out backwards like that.
no skirts', dummy tires, bumper off and shit...tell that to somebody else.
I was just telling one of my 90 caddilac homies that your's has the kind of engine
that I want to emulate! clean with some hores's and a little polish a little chrome,
there were other G-house's with the hood open at the 
G-house pick-nic.. and they all had reasons to be proud of there shit. Like that green one or the other homie from Delegation. or Ray's black Rag. But I took more to the way your motor was dresssed... It was not lacking in taste while at the same time it looked like it was not too too far out of my reach! ka know?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHAT UP GHOUSE RIDERS I KNOW IT MY SEEM KIND OF EARLY BUT I BEEN SEENING ALLOT OF NEW RIDERS ON HERE AND IT IS ALWAYS GOOD TO PLAN A HEAD SO WE CANT GET THIS GLASSHOUSE RIDERS PINIC TOGHETHER IN OCTOBER WHICH I KNOW CONSIDER THE OFFICIAL GLASSHOUSE MONTH BUT IT WOULD BE GOOD TO GET A HEAD COUNT ON SOME OF YOU GUYS FROM DIFFERENT REGIONS TO CHILL TOGHETHER LAST YEAR'S WAS A GOOD TURN OUT THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIE'S ON HERE U KNOW WHO U ARE THA MADE HAPPEN IT WILL ALSO HELP RIDERS SAVE THE DATE STACK SOME CHIPS AND MAKE IT HAPPEN SO ANY YOU HOMIES WITH A PROJECT A DAILY OR SHOW CAR OF COURSE 1974-1976 CAPRICE OR IMPALA LET'S MAKE THIS SECOND ANNUAL A MOST


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 6 2009, 01:17 AM~13197867
> *
> Don't know about better Homie, couldn't take the ride and had to stop at this Body Shop :uh:
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SMURF MOTOR, on the day of the G-house picnic. I forgot to mention the green
Rag house Motor...the first one I was talking about was the clean ass green 
hard top...with all the horse's under the hood.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I think its all coming to me now.....Late with the picture action. but the heart is
in the right place........Ps hey Phil. I am going to try to send you pics of the 
(







not a parts car) basket case 76 caprice. if they come out.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Mar 6 2009, 03:07 AM~13198784
> *WHAT UP GHOUSE RIDERS I KNOW IT MY SEEM KIND OF EARLY BUT I BEEN SEENING ALLOT OF NEW RIDERS ON HERE AND IT IS ALWAYS GOOD TO PLAN A HEAD SO WE CANT GET THIS GLASSHOUSE RIDERS PINIC  TOGHETHER  IN OCTOBER WHICH I KNOW CONSIDER THE OFFICIAL GLASSHOUSE MONTH BUT IT WOULD BE GOOD TO GET A HEAD  COUNT ON SOME OF YOU GUYS FROM DIFFERENT REGIONS TO CHILL TOGHETHER LAST YEAR'S WAS A GOOD TURN OUT THANKS TO ALL  THE HOMIE'S ON HERE U KNOW WHO U ARE THA MADE HAPPEN IT WILL ALSO HELP RIDERS SAVE THE DATE STACK SOME CHIPS AND MAKE IT HAPPEN SO ANY YOU HOMIES WITH A PROJECT  A DAILY OR SHOW CAR OF COURSE 1974-1976 CAPRICE OR IMPALA LET'S MAKE THIS SECOND ANNUAL A MOST
> *


 I am still proud and grearful and honord to have been made to feel 
welcome at such an histiorical ground breaking event. I 
Hope God alows me and everybody else to be around for many many more...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 4 2009, 11:32 AM~13178088
> *YESTERDAY WAS NICE TODAY IT RAINS
> http://i39.tinypic.com/2rbz2v8.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i40.tinypic.com/1q4iv4.jpg[/img]]420
> *


I love the LAY. Does the back go up pretty high? are the rims x6's (lil shallow)
would fit on a big boddy that wants to lay..


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 6 2009, 01:17 AM~13197867
> *
> Don't know about better Homie, couldn't take the ride and had to stop at this Body Shop :uh:
> 
> ...


Smurf, what do you got up your sleeve homie????? New paint?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

laid on 14's with bubble tires


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 3 2009, 02:41 AM~13162333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now this car F-in RIPS-ASS


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Mar 6 2009, 03:07 AM~13198784
> *WHAT UP GHOUSE RIDERS I KNOW IT MY SEEM KIND OF EARLY BUT I BEEN SEENING ALLOT OF NEW RIDERS ON HERE AND IT IS ALWAYS GOOD TO PLAN A HEAD SO WE CANT GET THIS GLASSHOUSE RIDERS PINIC  TOGHETHER  IN OCTOBER WHICH I KNOW CONSIDER THE OFFICIAL GLASSHOUSE MONTH BUT IT WOULD BE GOOD TO GET A HEAD  COUNT ON SOME OF YOU GUYS FROM DIFFERENT REGIONS TO CHILL TOGHETHER LAST YEAR'S WAS A GOOD TURN OUT THANKS TO ALL  THE HOMIE'S ON HERE U KNOW WHO U ARE THA MADE HAPPEN IT WILL ALSO HELP RIDERS SAVE THE DATE STACK SOME CHIPS AND MAKE IT HAPPEN SO ANY YOU HOMIES WITH A PROJECT  A DAILY OR SHOW CAR OF COURSE 1974-1976 CAPRICE OR IMPALA LET'S MAKE THIS SECOND ANNUAL A MOST
> *


 :wave: homie, let start the list of who will be there, God willing:

Shops Laggard will be there for sure, and cannot wait to see everyone from last year again, and the new ones. Stay  and safe from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 6 2009, 03:13 AM~13198890
> *I love the LAY. Does the back go up pretty high? are the rims x6's (lil shallow)
> would fit on a big boddy that wants to lay..
> *


http://i41.tinypic.com/30sed01.jpg[/img]]420 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 6 2009, 08:44 AM~13199862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stylisticsla_@Mar 4 2009, 09:10 PM~13185151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks badass homie!!


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

I GOT SOME CHROME LOWER ARMS FOR SALE...IN VEGAS...150 PLUS S/H..PM ME....FROM A 75 IMPALA


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Mar 6 2009, 08:08 AM~13199612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


(Damm) uncle! already! I give


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 6 2009, 08:44 AM~13199862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice ass trunk! black magic set up..real clean. looks like its fast.
I guess the two pumps on left and right side are for making that 3 wheel look
so easy?


----------



## stylisticsla (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 6 2009, 09:23 AM~13200782
> *Looks badass homie!!
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 6 2009, 08:17 AM~13197867
> *
> Don't know about better Homie, couldn't take the ride and had to stop at this Body Shop :uh:
> 
> ...



dunno why body shop but i would say stup work is up next. at least that was his plan
as far as i remember. ride was painted not too long ago. maybe add some accents?!?
i still say dros.. bumper, skirts and 13eens off for easy access :cheesy:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Mar 6 2009, 11:25 AM~13201707
> *I GOT SOME CHROME LOWER ARMS FOR SALE...IN VEGAS...150 PLUS S/H..PM ME....FROM A 75 IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have any more Pics ???


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 5 2009, 11:17 PM~13197867
> *
> Don't know about better Homie, couldn't take the ride and had to stop at this Body Shop :uh:
> 
> ...


smurfn....

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 6 2009, 03:13 AM~13198890
> *I love the LAY. Does the back go up pretty high? are the rims x6's (lil shallow)
> would fit on a big boddy that wants to lay..
> *



SUP HOMIE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Mar 6 2009, 01:34 AM~13198420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Just doing some touch ups Homies, I've gotten a few cracks & chips on the paint and wanted to take care of them before spring.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I also trimmed the fillers a little more, The Fiber Glass Fillers are not direct bolt ons, you have to trim them a little for them to work.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Mar 6 2009, 09:08 AM~13199612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 
Don't know if it's the same car, but I think i saw it today going down Rosemead Blvd in Pico Rivera, i saw it last week too and was like damn that mothafucka is badd.*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Mar 6 2009, 04:58 PM~13203734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammm. all eys on the Ace,, I;m not mad ya ! yea yea.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

okay at first I just saw the ace, then I posted only after seing the rear day dayton
skirt part of the window and quater panel, and I knew it was riduculous off the 
chain. after posting, my moniter showed the rest of the car :uh: chrome
window trim, little rider gavacho dude emblem on the side. front premium sport 
turnet to the side and shit! Okay maybe I am a little Mad....lol
okay I'm done jockin....i know dont hate the player bla bla bla and all the shit.
yea that's a bad ass mother fucka ! G-house man!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Mar 6 2009, 08:25 PM~13201707
> *I GOT SOME CHROME LOWER ARMS FOR SALE...IN VEGAS...150 PLUS S/H..PM ME....FROM A 75 IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...


I need the upper ones.


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Too short... :angry:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 7 2009, 02:13 AM~13207292
> *okay at first I just saw the ace, then I posted only after seing the rear day dayton
> skirt part of the window and quater panel, and I knew it was riduculous off the
> chain. after posting, my moniter showed the rest of the car :uh:  chrome
> ...


That glasshouse model is not mine homie. I found a build up thread on it in somebodys photobucket.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 7 2009, 06:13 AM~13207581
> *Too short... :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks, your going to have to nock down a couple of bricks on that back wall to make that bad boy fit. :0


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 7 2009, 01:13 PM~13207581
> *Too short... :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


so, the bumperguards are for sale? 
:biggrin: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 7 2009, 06:13 AM~13207581
> *Too short... :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


*
Welcome to the Club :biggrin: My Baby has to sleep out side covered up with three covers cause the danm Garage is too small :angry: *


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

I removed the inner cavity wall already and when I bend the pvc door a little now, it fits...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP HOMIES.....DAMN SMURF LOOKING GOOD DOGGY CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOU DRIVING IT AGAIN....YOU SHOULD TAKE IT OUT ONE OF THESE DAYS TO ELYSIAN WHEN SOMETHING COMES UP :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 7 2009, 02:49 PM~13210456
> *WHAT UP HOMIES.....DAMN SMURF LOOKING GOOD DOGGY CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOU DRIVING IT AGAIN....YOU SHOULD TAKE IT OUT ONE OF THESE DAYS TO ELYSIAN WHEN SOMETHING COMES UP :thumbsup:
> *


where u at?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP HOMIES STARTING TO PUT A BIT MORE CHROME ON THE G HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 7 2009, 10:23 AM~13208709
> *
> Welcome to the Club :biggrin: My Baby has to sleep out side covered up with three covers cause the danm Garage is too small :angry:
> *


I know that sucks.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 7 2009, 07:32 PM~13212381
> *SUP HOMIES STARTING TO PUT A BIT MORE CHROME ON THE G HOUSE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


orale!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 6 2009, 11:50 PM~13206921
> * :0  :0
> Don't know if it's the same car, but I think i saw it today going down Rosemead Blvd in Pico Rivera, i saw it last week too and was like damn that mothafucka is badd.
> *


it belongs to the homie george from the auto butchers. he lives in that area so most likely its him. just look for the tru spokes and you'll know its him


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 7 2009, 07:32 PM~13212381
> *SUP HOMIES STARTING TO PUT A BIT MORE CHROME ON THE G HOUSE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Rich. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 7 2009, 03:49 PM~13210456
> *WHAT UP HOMIES.....DAMN SMURF LOOKING GOOD DOGGY CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOU DRIVING IT AGAIN....YOU SHOULD TAKE IT OUT ONE OF THESE DAYS TO ELYSIAN WHEN SOMETHING COMES UP :thumbsup:
> *



*I'm used to it by now :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Mar 8 2009, 01:09 AM~13214414
> *it belongs to the homie george from the auto butchers. he lives in that area so most likely its him. just look for the tru spokes and you'll know its him
> *


*
 I've seen it twice, was like danm that mothafucka is clean, wanted to snap some shots, but was too far away.  *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 7 2009, 09:32 PM~13212381
> *SUP HOMIES STARTING TO PUT A BIT MORE CHROME ON THE G HOUSE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 8 2009, 11:24 AM~13216690
> *Thanks Homie, that's the plan so i'll be hitting you up to roll :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD STILL HAVE MY # DOGGY LET ME KNOW


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 7 2009, 02:52 PM~13210887
> *where u at?
> *


STEVENSON'S PAINT FOR ABOUT 2 HOURS :biggrin: 

I'LL SHOOT YOU MY NUMBER SO YOU CAN LET ME KNOW NEXT TIME YOUR IN THER HARBOR AGAIN


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

TTT this shit was on page 3


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Mar 8 2009, 08:07 AM~13215667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES JUST TRYING TO DO SOMETHING NEW THIS YR :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Mar 7 2009, 11:07 PM~13214377
> *orale!
> *



GRACIAS IT WAS COOL SEEING YOU CANT WAIT TO SEE THE G HOUSE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP SMURF THANKS FOR THE PROPS ARE YOU GETTING THE HOUSE READY FOR THE PICO SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 7 2009, 07:32 PM~13212381
> *SUP HOMIES STARTING TO PUT A BIT MORE CHROME ON THE G HOUSE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 8 2009, 10:23 PM~13220757
> *SUP SMURF THANKS FOR THE PROPS ARE YOU GETTING THE HOUSE READY FOR THE PICO SHOW :biggrin:
> *


*
Q-vo Big Dog, should have it back this week and i'll start putting it together, if i have it ready why not, don't really care about Shows but don't mind hanging out with you Guys for a minute   *


----------



## ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ (Jul 7, 2008)

i was wondering what rearend to use for my 75 so i can use my skirts


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 8 2009, 08:23 PM~13220757
> *SUP SMURF THANKS FOR THE PROPS ARE YOU GETTING THE HOUSE READY FOR THE PICO SHOW :biggrin:
> *


EVEN THOUGH WE DIDN'T TALK IT WAS COOL SEEING A GLASSHOUSE OUT IN EAST LOS TODAY


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

found another one, if you or anyone you know what's one...

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/1066091068.html


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 8 2009, 03:52 PM~13217871
> *STEVENSON'S PAINT FOR ABOUT 2 HOURS  :biggrin:
> 
> I'LL SHOOT YOU MY NUMBER SO YOU CAN LET ME KNOW NEXT TIME YOUR IN THER HARBOR AGAIN
> *



those are my homies....


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

anybody got a windshield molding for a 76 need the upper front window molding


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Mar 8 2009, 08:39 PM~13220952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DIDNT SEE YOU BUT I SAW YOUR MEMBERS SO I JUST SAID WHATS UP :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE PIC SEE YOU NEXT SUNDAY
:thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

:wave: :wave: 

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: STRAY 52, CHOPPER 76, DELEGATION 76


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

:wave: whats up glasshouse family


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Mar 9 2009, 08:07 PM~13229881
> *:wave: whats up glasshouse family
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i wish i had a glasshouse


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: :thumbsup: :420: :420:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 9 2009, 09:13 PM~13230908
> *i wish i had a glasshouse
> *


x2


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Bump.........from page 3


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam page 3 again


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP G-CASA FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 10 2009, 12:22 PM~13236493
> *WHAT UP G-CASA FAMILIA :wave:
> *


still have your glass?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

wasup G-family.. just got back from gettin married in Jamaica. was a good time. should have spent 2 weeks instead of just one though. cold as fuck over here. -20s and shit again. 
only a matter of months and hopefully the 76 will be on the road again.. 
im starting to get excited for that forshure.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 9 2009, 08:13 PM~13230908
> *i wish i had a glasshouse
> *


i wish i was a lil' bit taller...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Mar 10 2009, 06:24 PM~13239987
> *i wish i was a lil' bit taller...
> *


*I wish i was a baller...*


----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

what up smurf :wave: been along time so how is everybody doing. 

ok glasshouse fam i was cleaning my storge room and i found a chrome remote for 76 glasshouse im trying to get a new camra so can take pic of it or you can pm me you number and i can tex it to you.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte_@Mar 10 2009, 07:53 PM~13242265
> *what up smurf  :wave: been along time so how is everybody doing.
> 
> ok glasshouse fam i was cleaning my storge room and i found a chrome remote  for 76 glasshouse im trying to get a new camra so can take pic of it or you can pm me you number and i can tex it to you.
> *


you wouldn't happen to have the passengers side would you?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte_@Mar 10 2009, 08:53 PM~13242265
> *what up smurf  :wave: been along time so how is everybody doing.
> 
> ok glasshouse fam i was cleaning my storge room and i found a chrome remote  for 76 glasshouse im trying to get a new camra so can take pic of it or you can pm me you number and i can tex it to you.
> *


*What's up Billy, just here chill'n Homie, how's everything with you Big Dog, hope everything's good.  *


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ_@Mar 8 2009, 09:27 PM~13221490
> *i was wondering what rearend to use for my 75 so i can use my skirts
> *


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 10 2009, 08:20 PM~13242833
> *you wouldn't happen to have the passengers side would you?
> *



no just driver

QUOTE(1970_monte @ Mar 10 2009, 08:53 PM) 
what up smurf been along time so how is everybody doing. 

ok glasshouse fam i was cleaning my storge room and i found a chrome remote for 76 glasshouse im trying to get a new camra so can take pic of it or you can pm me you number and i can tex it to you.



What's up Billy, just here chill'n Homie, how's everything with you Big Dog, hope everything's good. 

everything is going good getting ready for tomorrow im putting a 700r trany in the monte this weekend how fun.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte_@Mar 10 2009, 09:39 PM~13243155
> *no just driver
> 
> QUOTE(1970_monte @ Mar 10 2009, 08:53 PM)
> ...


* :0 Let me know how that works out Homie, i'm planning on doing the same to my Ride.  *


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

I couldn't pass it up..a new toy just in time to piss the wife off :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

got all the 72- 76 glass house, parts you need clips & down to glass call for ya needs 503 752 -7781


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408 certified+Mar 10 2009, 09:22 PM~13242888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn looks good with some teeth :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 7 2009, 05:13 AM~13207581
> *Too short... :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like a MAJESTICS car...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 9 2009, 07:12 AM~13221325
> *
> Q-vo Big Dog, should have it back this week and i'll start putting it together, if i have it ready why not, don't really care about Shows but don't mind hanging out with you Guys for a minute
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 I will be there for sure! lets hook up!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Mar 10 2009, 09:41 PM~13242041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey cant let them get spoiled. lol...

bump from page 3... again.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

LIFESTYLE


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 11 2009, 09:12 PM~13254696
> *LIFESTYLE
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 12 2009, 12:12 AM~13254696
> *LIFESTYLE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Mar 11 2009, 01:22 PM~13245933
> *that looks like a MAJESTICS car...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 12 2009, 05:12 AM~13254696
> *LIFESTYLE
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP HOMEBOYS :wave: FINALLY GOT MY SMOG IN SO ALL I NEED NOW IS TO FINISH THE PAPERWORK AND START DRIVING HER AGAIN!!!


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

74-76 2dr models c/p black


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

next time you guys want to shit every time we come on the fest! :angry:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

we should have a glasshouse fest MOD so he could get rid of unwanted shit!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Mar 13 2009, 11:57 AM~13270730
> *we should have a glasshouse fest MOD so he could get rid of unwanted shit!!
> *


Top Dogg will check it out and clean it up...Or PM him he is a mod.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Too many guys were offended by the last few pics that were posted, so they are gone. Lets get back to looking at some "Houses".


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 11 2009, 09:12 PM~13254696
> *LIFESTYLE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 13 2009, 11:39 AM~13271109
> *Too many guys were offended by the last few pics that were posted, so they are gone.  Lets get back to looking at some "Houses".
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 More pics?!  :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 11 2009, 08:12 PM~13254696
> *LIFESTYLE
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.........


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

I have a set of windows for a 75 conv anyone interested let me know........


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 13 2009, 10:39 AM~13271109
> *Too many guys were offended by the last few pics that were posted, so they are gone.  Lets get back to looking at some "Houses".
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 13 2009, 11:39 AM~13271109
> *Too many guys were offended by the last few pics that were posted, so they are gone.  Lets get back to looking at some "Houses".
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 11 2009, 09:12 PM~13254696
> *LIFESTYLE
> 
> 
> ...


Nioce paint loving that color !!!!


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Mar 13 2009, 07:40 PM~13275091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so close that frames just waiting :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Mar 13 2009, 07:44 PM~13275134
> *so close that frames just waiting  :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ur the first to mention that . so close , but yet so far away :angry:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Mar 13 2009, 07:50 PM~13275187
> *:0  :0  :0 ur the first to mention that . so close , but yet so far away :angry:
> *


fucken dont say that your still a mile stone ahead of me hommie my shit aint even jacked up yet but im almost down to bare metal :uh:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

my bros car so close  uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :420: 
http://i44.tinypic.com/2urtrmf.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Mar 13 2009, 08:05 PM~13275302
> *fucken dont say that your still a mile stone ahead of me hommie my shit aint even jacked up yet but im almost down to bare metal  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good tho bro . thats my next step .


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 13 2009, 08:08 PM~13275330
> *my bros car so close   uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :420:
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2urtrmf.jpg[/img]]420
> *


looking good bro .


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MY NEW REAREND FROM A 91 CAPRICE


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Mar 13 2009, 07:12 PM~13275351
> *looking good tho bro . thats my next step .
> 
> 
> ...


STRIP IT ALL DOWN AND START ALL OVER AND IT BE NICE LOL


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 13 2009, 07:59 PM~13275762
> *MY NEW REAREND FROM A 91 CAPRICE
> 
> 
> ...


HOW EASY DOES THAT REAR FIT?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP GUYS :wave:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 13 2009, 12:39 PM~13271109
> *Too many guys were offended by the last few pics that were posted, so they are gone.  Lets get back to looking at some "Houses".
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you . :wave:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

whats good GLASSHOUSE family.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 13 2009, 09:50 PM~13276291
> *STRIP IT ALL DOWN AND START ALL OVER AND IT BE NICE LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 13 2009, 09:50 PM~13276291
> *STRIP IT ALL DOWN AND START ALL OVER AND IT BE NICE LOL
> *


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 14 2009, 11:12 AM~13278893
> *07 - King Tee_s Beer Stand.mp3 - 1.41MB
> Ice Cube in the Glasshouse head'n fo da stoe
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 14 2009, 05:20 PM~13278936
> *
> *


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

TIME TO WELD AND GRIND uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Have a good time tomorow, To any body planning on going to the 
Bash in the valley,,, I am sure the BIG M. will make it a day of fun
pomp and circumstance,,ride in peace...
G-house gang. 
And remember! I switch is a terable thing to waist. so is spell check.


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Mar 14 2009, 01:12 PM~13280682
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FINALLY GOT YOUR CAR? :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 14 2009, 11:53 PM~13280867
> *FINALLY GOT YOUR CAR? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


yes yesterday night!!!

,more pics with the new wheels and the new parts soon :cheesy:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

I BET YOUR HAPPY LOL


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Mar 14 2009, 02:12 PM~13280682
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

NICE SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Mar 14 2009, 01:12 PM~13280682
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 13 2009, 09:51 PM~13276300
> *HOW EASY DOES THAT REAR FIT?
> *


bolts rifgt up just use the bottom trailing arms from the caprice so you can run the swaybar and shorten the drive line about 2in


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 14 2009, 09:35 AM~13279016
> * TIME TO WELD AND GRIND uffin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Mar 15 2009, 12:34 AM~13284264
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Mar 14 2009, 04:12 PM~13280682
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good man


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 14 2009, 10:50 PM~13283790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

what up GLASSHOUSE fam.


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 14 2009, 09:50 PM~13283790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE HOMIE :0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76+Mar 15 2009, 08:58 PM~13290355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELAS JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH ALL YOU GUYS ON HERE  
HOPEFULLY THIS SUMMER WILL START A NEW FRAME ALL NEW DRIVE TRAIN
REAREND AND CHROME UNDIES


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

T T T from page fucking 3' again


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

http://i40.tinypic.com/25u0aaf.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/2l9rvwl.jpg[/img]]420
http://i40.tinypic.com/30ufeyu.jpg[/img]]420
http://i40.tinypic.com/fw2b2g.jpg[/img]]420
http://i42.tinypic.com/b6ssop.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/2rdx5sm.jpg[/img]]420
 uffin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 15 2009, 09:27 PM~13290729
> *THANKS FELAS JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH ALL YOU GUYS ON HERE
> HOPEFULLY THIS SUMMER WILL START A NEW FRAME ALL NEW DRIVE TRAIN
> REAREND AND CHROME UNDIES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 who's bad ass blue 76' could that be :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 16 2009, 12:00 PM~13295476
> *
> http://i43.tinypic.com/2rdx5sm.jpg[/img]]420
> uffin:
> *


looks like mine,,


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 15 2009, 08:27 PM~13290729
> *THANKS FELAS JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH ALL YOU GUYS ON HERE
> HOPEFULLY THIS SUMMER WILL START A NEW FRAME ALL NEW DRIVE TRAIN
> REAREND AND CHROME UNDIES
> *


10/4 homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP HOMIES


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 16 2009, 06:03 PM~13298497
> *looks like mine,,
> 
> 
> ...


its been awhile how you and the GLASSHOUSE been


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ON~THEM~THANGZ (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

What up g-house fam. got 5 pc. back window trim $100.00 dollars and got a pair chrome spindels $200.00 get at me local pick up in ca, l.a. 323-541-7782 uffin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 16 2009, 10:12 PM~13301331
> *its been awhile how you and the GLASSHOUSE been
> *


slowly getting there. take your time and do it right que-no.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON~THEM~THANGZ_@Mar 17 2009, 07:10 AM~13303193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Brought the 74 a little closer to the ground :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 17 2009, 02:57 PM~13307674
> *Brought the 74 a little closer to the ground :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how did you lower it?i was thinking of cutting 1 turn off the front coils,just wondering how low it will be..yours looks just right :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 17 2009, 04:31 PM~13307908
> *how did you lower it?i was thinking of cutting 1 turn off the front coils,just wondering how low it will be..yours looks just right :biggrin:
> *


I actually lifted it, 2pumps 4batteries, im running precuts coils front and rear...i can drive it like that, only time it will it is on big bumps or going over sewer holes


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 17 2009, 03:57 PM~13307674
> *Brought the 74 a little closer to the ground :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 17 2009, 03:57 PM~13307674
> *Brought the 74 a little closer to the ground :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sweeeeeeet


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

UPS just dropped these off :cheesy:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 17 2009, 04:59 PM~13308142
> *UPS just dropped these off :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

JUST LOOKING CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 17 2009, 02:57 PM~13307674
> *Brought the 74 a little closer to the ground :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 17 2009, 04:46 PM~13308588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 17 2009, 05:42 PM~13308544
> *JUST LOOKING CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pictures Saul.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 17 2009, 03:41 PM~13307988
> *I actually lifted it, 2pumps 4batteries, im running precuts coils front and rear...i can drive it like that, only time it will it is on big bumps or going over sewer holes
> *


  thats even better :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 17 2009, 04:57 PM~13307674
> *Brought the 74 a little closer to the ground :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*   Just came back from M&Ms, thinking of changing my set up and going with less batteries, I did the three wheel thang already and didn't really feel it :uh: so no need for all those batteries, time to get back to the drawing board  .*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :cheesy: glad you got that 3-wheelin' out of your system....


make room for that spare tire(matching rim)


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 17 2009, 03:57 PM~13307674
> *Brought the 74 a little closer to the ground :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice bro.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 17 2009, 11:26 PM~13312018
> *:uh:  :cheesy: glad you got that 3-wheelin' out of your system....
> make room for that spare tire(matching rim)
> *


* :biggrin: 

I'm kicking a few ideas around, should look nice when i'm done  Got the Car back from the painter last Saturday and started putting everything back on.  *


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey guys what do you think about this interior not finished but customizing a few things
1- headliner from bows to fiberglass got from a riviera
2- different pattern from original
3- one piece door panels w/ custom arm rest
4- custom dash


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

the seats are all being pre fitted not fully install


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 17 2009, 11:28 PM~13312051
> *very nice bro.....
> *


*X2, The Homie Johny doing big Thangs with the only Glasshouse with T-Tops out there right now  

Hey Phil, Member, you Member.  

<img src=\'http://i39.tinypic.com/10seix0.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 17 2009, 07:57 PM~13310019
> *    Just came back from M&Ms, thinking of changing my set up and going with less batteries, I did the three wheel thang already and didn't really feel it :uh: so no need for all those batteries, time to get back to the drawing board  .
> *


Gracias loco, thanks alot for the installation tips, it helped alot


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 17 2009, 10:42 PM~13312276
> *X2, The Homie Johny doing big Thangs with the only Glasshouse with T-Tops out there right now
> 
> Hey Phil, Member, you Member.
> ...


Im just trying to catch up big dogg, i think i speak for alot of gente on here when i say you keep us motivated, the 74 hasnt seen too much progress other than the hydros pero ay va


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 17 2009, 03:57 PM~13307674
> *Brought the 74 a little closer to the ground :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


se mira chingon el carro! puro padelante loco!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 17 2009, 10:42 PM~13312276
> *X2, The Homie Johny doing big Thangs with the only Glasshouse with T-Tops out there right now
> 
> Hey Phil, Member, you Member.
> ...


 :biggrin: ......its hanging in my garage... along with a bunch of glasshouse pics


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 17 2009, 03:57 PM~13307674
> *Brought the 74 a little closer to the ground :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!! LOOKS GREAT!!


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 16 2009, 06:03 PM~13298497
> *looks like mine,,
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 17 2009, 02:57 PM~13307674
> *Brought the 74 a little closer to the ground :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any side pics?looks nice from the front :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Mar 17 2009, 10:34 PM~13312145
> *hey guys what do you think about this interior not finished but customizing a few things
> 1- headliner from bows to fiberglass got from a riviera
> 2- different pattern from original
> ...



looks good


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75+Mar 18 2009, 12:14 AM~13312922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take some this week, one of the batteries starting leaking acid so i gotta pull it out and take it to get replaced :angry:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

thanks


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Mar 17 2009, 11:34 PM~13312145
> *hey guys what do you think about this interior not finished but customizing a few things
> 1- headliner from bows to fiberglass got from a riviera
> 2- different pattern from original
> ...


I like it


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 17 2009, 10:42 PM~13312276
> *X2, The Homie Johny doing big Thangs with the only Glasshouse with T-Tops out there right now
> 
> Hey Phil, Member, you Member.
> ...


How is it going GHouse family; Harborareaphil, I do not see my name on your fender skirt because I did not know you were getting it signed that day. It would be an honor if your can sign SHOPS LAGGARD on your skirt for me, Bro. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton. 

PS: I was the one with the stock red 74 raghouse.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 18 2009, 01:20 PM~13316665
> *:yes:
> Thanks bro, still got a long way to go, just moving along as i can
> I'll take some this week, one of the batteries starting leaking acid so i gotta pull it out and take it to get replaced :angry:
> *


ONE STEP AT A TIME!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

nice progress everyboby!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:420:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

new !


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 19 2009, 12:28 AM~13322241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Mar 19 2009, 10:23 AM~13324515
> *new !
> 
> 
> ...



looks solid :thumbsup:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 18 2009, 10:28 PM~13322241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are those moldings off of?


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Mar 19 2009, 08:23 AM~13324515
> *new !
> 
> 
> ...


that 75 doesnt look to bad.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Mar 19 2009, 09:08 AM~13324908
> *what are those moldings off of?
> *


1974 caprice..


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

almost summer time :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 19 2009, 06:28 AM~13322241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  sick


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 19 2009, 07:41 AM~13322398
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 5.20s ... nice!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT TO BUST OUT THAT G-HOUSE IN THE AREA  GETTING SOME LOVE SOON MY BUICK IS ALMOST DONE BEIGN PAINTED


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 19 2009, 12:41 PM~13326865
> *:0  5.20s ... nice!
> *


I noticed that too.... :thumbsup: 


I like dirtys ride


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 19 2009, 12:43 PM~13326878
> *CAN'T WAIT TO BUST OUT THAT G-HOUSE IN THE AREA    GETTING SOME LOVE SOON MY BUICK IS ALMOST DONE BEIGN PAINTED
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1dream (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

just posted 71-76 dash $300
call Mike 
323-541-7782


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 19 2009, 11:49 AM~13325836
> *almost summer time  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

HELL YEAH CAN'T WAIT TO FINISH MINE uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:0  :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 19 2009, 11:17 PM~13333435
> *HELL YEAH CAN'T WAIT TO FINISH MINE  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


  
*

Damn it feels good to finally get rid of the Bubble Gums :biggrin: 

1 inch makes a big difference :biggrin: ,

<img src=\'http://i40.tinypic.com/30bfrjc.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i39.tinypic.com/qzets9.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*This Guy came by the House yesterday to touch up the striping and left very late :biggrin:  *
































































:cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*That's it Homies, now it's time to put all the new trim and weather stripping on and we're ready for the summer :cheesy: .  *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

SHARE THE WEALTH :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fuckin' smurf car is getting much love....I need to hook up with you for all my stainless...our homie from germany will be here soon I'm sure he'll wanna peep you house out


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey, G-HOUSE FAM. got a set of chrome spindels $200.00 and got a clean green 71-76 dash o.g. not a repro. $300.00 got a pair chrome upper with 1-1/2" and bottoms $400. get at me MIKE JONES 323-541-7782 uffin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 19 2009, 11:11 PM~13334106
> *This Guy came by the House yesterday to touch up the striping and left very late  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: Smurf the Ghouse is bad a$$. Got the homie working overtime and got him on the mid-night run :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ; keep up the good work. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.

PS: I will see the Ghouse family at the TRAFFIC picnic. I will be coming up in the whoopty ride for that one or with Trino with Cherry 64.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 20 2009, 01:11 AM~13334106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a cool ass pic.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

looking good smurf  uffin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 19 2009, 10:27 PM~13334187
> *That's it Homies, now it's time to put all the new trim and weather stripping on and we're ready for the summer :cheesy: .
> 
> 
> ...


  let,s do it


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 20 2009, 12:54 AM~13333960
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy: dam I want my glasshouse on the road.... need to get smurfing


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 19 2009, 11:11 PM~13334106
> [/size]
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 19 2009, 11:11 PM~13334106
> *This Guy came by the House yesterday to touch up the striping and left very late  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u work fast .looking good.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

nice house at 2:04


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...s#ht_500wt_1612 :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 20 2009, 02:33 AM~13334548
> *fuckin' smurf car is getting much love....I need to hook up with you for all my stainless...our homie from germany will be here soon I'm sure he'll wanna peep you house out
> *


*Thanks Homie, My Car will need alot of Metal work in the future, i'm planning to redo it soon so hopefully if you don't mind i'll be hitting you up to see if you would like to get down on it  .*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76+Mar 20 2009, 10:51 AM~13336413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

right on smurf.... :biggrin: 


and on another note congrats to big john d monster from LIFESTYLE on the lrm mag spread...just picked up a handfull for my collection 
 
go get your copies


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 20 2009, 10:24 AM~13336693
> *:cheesy: dam I want my glasshouse on the road.... need to get smurfing
> *


x2 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

just pick up this 74 glasshouse, i wana put the 76 front clip! does any one know's
if i have to change the hood and fenders to makit fit?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

damn Smurf, you been busy....looking good as always homie


----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey does any one have a bench for a glass?
needs a bench in LA.. hit me up upholstery is not important i have a b=ox chevy in my glass and i dont like it..
hit me up . . . . .


----------



## cuauhtemoc (Nov 10, 2008)

BACK IN THA DAYZ IN FRISCO


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cuauhtemoc_@Mar 20 2009, 09:13 PM~13342906
> *BACK IN THA DAYZ IN FRISCO
> 
> 
> ...


sweet!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cuauhtemoc_@Mar 20 2009, 10:13 PM~13342906
> *BACK IN THA DAYZ IN FRISCO
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 20 2009, 10:24 AM~13336693
> *:cheesy: dam I want my glasshouse on the road.... need to get smurfing
> *


Damm lookin at your shit at the house makes me want to get crackin
on my 76 build up.. hey G-house breathren. and sisters? 
Smurf's shit is clean as fuck...I'l see you out there again dogg.
H.Area Phil you came through for me dogg....I put the switch's on the panels
weds evening...after letting the passanger side bond over night.
I just popped it in. And the bezzle for the driver side did the trick.
I should have taken a befor picture.. anyway now I find myself just sitting
on the outside of my car. and just looking at the door panels, going damm!
this car has electric windows! this guy is cool!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Mar 20 2009, 10:33 AM~13334548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: what issue are we talking about? the one with the playmate on the cover or is it the brand new one?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I MISS MY CAR  CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY PAPERWORK BACK FROM THE DMV SO I CAN FINALLY DRIVE IT


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 19 2009, 10:11 PM~13334106
> *This Guy came by the House yesterday to touch up the striping and left very late  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Smurf your ride is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Mar 20 2009, 07:37 PM~13341969
> *just pick up this 74 glasshouse, i wana put the 76 front clip! does any one know's
> if i have to change the hood and fenders to makit fit?
> 
> ...


Yes you have to change the or else it will not fit...........


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

I know this is not the parts department but I'm looking for the hood trim that goes across the back of the hood and the 2 little trim pieces that go on the front fenders that match the end of the hood trim that goes across the back of the hood.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Mar 20 2009, 08:37 PM~13341969
> *just pick up this 74 glasshouse, i wana put the 76 front clip! does any one know's
> if i have to change the hood and fenders to makit fit?
> 
> ...


man keep the 74 front end it's bangin. even tho im glad i got a 76 i really like that 74 front theyre sweet


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Mar 21 2009, 01:07 PM~13346570
> *man keep the 74 front end it's bangin.  even tho im glad i got a 76 i really like that 74 front theyre sweet
> *



yea you should keep the 74 front end its fuckin clean!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 19 2009, 10:11 PM~13334106
> *This Guy came by the House yesterday to touch up the striping and left very late  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ITS LOOKING CLEAN SMURF :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
YOU STILL ROLLING TO THE SHOW NEXT WEEKEND? HIT ME UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 21 2009, 03:38 PM~13347461
> *yea you should keep the 74 front end its fuckin clean!!!
> *





x2


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: 
papa smurf papa smurf!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMMMMM..... SEEING ALL THESE NICE GLASS HOUSES GOT TO GET WORKING ON MINE ITS A PROJECT BUTT ITS A GOOD PROJECT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Mar 21 2009, 09:19 PM~13350201
> *DAMMMMM..... SEEING ALL THESE NICE GLASS HOUSES GOT TO GET WORKING ON MINE ITS A PROJECT BUTT ITS A GOOD PROJECT
> *


POST A PIC RAY PARA VERLA


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 21 2009, 10:58 PM~13350537
> *POST A PIC RAY PARA VERLA
> *


GOING TO TAKE SOME ON MONDAY TO POST... I STARTED TO BREAK IT APART ALL READY :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Mar 21 2009, 10:17 PM~13350695
> *GOING TO TAKE SOME ON MONDAY TO POST... I STARTED TO BREAK IT APART ALL READY  :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW I'M BUSY WITH THE BUICK BUT IF YOU EVER NEED A HAND HOLLA :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Mar 20 2009, 09:47 PM~13342076
> *damn Smurf, you been busy....looking good as always homie
> *


*
Thanks Homie, no Changes just touching and refreshing some things up   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grandson+Mar 21 2009, 02:07 PM~13346570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I agree with everybody when they say to keep the O.G clip, my personal opinion if i had a 74 or 75 hard top i would leave the stock clips because they both look danm good, if i wanted a Glasshouse with a 76 clip then i would have bought a 76 Glasshouse (like i did) and not a 74, it's not like there's no 76s out there, shit i see them on the For Sale section every week (really sad). I think the only none 76 Car that i would trow a 76 Clip on would be a 74-75 Rag and that's because that 76 Clip just looks too fucking sexy on the Rags, they should have made Convertables up to 1976. Just my 2.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76+Mar 21 2009, 08:02 PM~13348764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Mar 21 2009, 11:31 AM~13345235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Right click....Save as*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 22 2009, 11:36 AM~13352327
> *Thanks Homie, just getting the shit that i can't do my self out of the way first you know how it is  *


 :yes:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 22 2009, 08:36 AM~13352327
> *It will Homie don't worry bout it, gotta get you to try some of that good Carne Asada, we'll call a couple of the Glasshouse Brothers and just kick it
> *


Count me in, just need to know when homeboy is coming down so i can make sure i get a weekend off


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Here are my dads Glasshouses and Raghouses they're gone now, but he had them all at the same time.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

damn those pics came out a lil too big :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TOP


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 21 2009, 11:40 PM~13350861
> *I KNOW I'M BUSY WITH THE BUICK BUT IF YOU EVER NEED A HAND HOLLA  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 22 2009, 08:03 AM~13352428
> *No creo Loko, i tried pero i still have to put all the trim on, back bumper, new fillers & interior and to top it all of the day looks pretty shitty today, it sucks that the ride doesnt fit in the garage :angry: but you never know, gotta keep my hopes up :biggrin: de todos modos i'll hit you up later on.
> :biggrin:
> *


10/4 HOMIE


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 22 2009, 03:17 PM~13354822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS MOFO IS VERY NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 22 2009, 11:17 PM~13354822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love 5.20s on glasshouses.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 22 2009, 11:56 AM~13353418
> *Here are my dads Glasshouses and Raghouses they're gone now, but he had them all at the same time.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 22 2009, 11:56 AM~13353418
> *Here are my dads Glasshouses and Raghouses they're gone now, but he had them all at the same time.
> 
> 
> ...


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 22 2009, 04:48 PM~13355391
> *NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!
> *


the 73 went to georgia and got donked and the 75 got donked too but they 76 went to San Jose and they were gonna lowride it who knows what it looks like now :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 22 2009, 06:22 PM~13355597
> *the 73 went to georgia and got donked and the 75 got donked too but they 76 went to San Jose and they were gonna lowride it who knows what it looks like now :biggrin:
> *


The 75 has 24s on it  I get mad everytime I see it :angry:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 22 2009, 05:31 PM~13355651
> *The 75 has 24s on it   I get mad everytime I see it :angry:
> *


damn we still havent seen it since we've gotten rid of it...is it still white? the dude that bought it said that they were gonna build a wood grill or something for it, his friend had a 72 caprice with some 24 inch spinners and the spinner part was made out of wood


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

GOODTIMES GLASSGOUSE TEAR DOWN FOR CHROME


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

what up G-HOUSE FAM. got 5pc back window trim $120.00 got a pair of chrome spindels $200.00 and a set of skirts $80.00 get at me MIKE JONES 323-541-7782


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 22 2009, 07:48 PM~13356151
> *damn we still havent seen it since we've gotten rid of it...is it still white? the dude that bought it said that they were gonna build a wood grill or something for it, his friend had a 72 caprice with some 24 inch spinners and the spinner part was made out of wood
> *


I think its pretty much the same just has them big ass wheels on it


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 22 2009, 07:09 PM~13356317
> *I think its pretty much the same just has them big ass wheels on it
> *


damn that sucks,


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 22 2009, 08:10 PM~13356328
> *damn that sucks,
> *


He dosent drive it much


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 22 2009, 07:15 PM~13356374
> *He dosent drive it much
> *


i wouldnt wanna either if it had 24s :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 22 2009, 08:22 PM~13356441
> *i wouldnt wanna either if it had 24s :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MY HOMIES CAR IN HOUSTON 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

TTT from page 3..
and thats a nice color on your homies house man..


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 23 2009, 10:16 AM~13361716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 22 2009, 03:17 PM~13354822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Love this Glasshouse!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cuauhtemoc_@Mar 20 2009, 10:13 PM~13342906
> *BACK IN THA DAYZ IN FRISCO
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 22 2009, 03:17 PM~13354822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 22 2009, 08:08 PM~13356989
> *MY HOMIES CAR IN HOUSTON
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 22 2009, 07:45 PM~13352995
> *Count me in, just need to know when homeboy is coming down so i can make sure i get a weekend off
> *


when will this take place? I m in LA 2 weeks strting comming up saturday :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 23 2009, 09:16 AM~13361716
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 NICE PIC BIG MIKE


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

any body need front and rear bumpers in so cal local pick up only 75 76
















HIT ME UP


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 23 2009, 10:16 AM~13361716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful... :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Mar 23 2009, 08:28 PM~13369265
> *any body need front and rear bumpers in so cal local pick up only 75 76
> 
> 
> ...


pm the price for the 76 FRONT ;REAR BUMPERS :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

2 Members: , DELEGATION 76 :wave:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

T T T


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Mar 23 2009, 09:15 PM~13369926
> *2 Members: , DELEGATION 76 :wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

Can any one give me advice as to what rear end to use on my 76? i want to run some 13x7's and keep the skirts without butchering them. I know some people say to use a caddy rear, but i don't know if i will need to modify my brakes since the caddy rears are disk? i have heard also about using a 91-96 caprice?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

you sould be able to find caddy rear ends that have drum brakes on them as well.
I am in need of the same swap on mine, and though of something last night. 

After the swap is it still possible to run stock tires or would i need to put spacers on it?
You know so when i take it for paint or im doing body work on it i dont have to worry about the wires gettin damaged.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

lets be nice to this lil' devil


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

what up G-HOUSE fam. got 5pc trim for back window of hard top house. get at me mike jones 323-541-7782 local pick up only. carson,ca uffin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

looking good man..


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 24 2009, 07:38 PM~13379208
> *Can any one give me advice as to what rear end to use on my 76? i want to run some 13x7's and keep the skirts without butchering them. I know some people say to use a caddy rear, but i don't know if i will need to modify my brakes since the caddy rears are disk? i have heard also about using a 91-96 caprice?
> *


in running one out of a 84-85ish coupedeville.. only hadto mod the driveshaft


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ+Mar 24 2009, 07:58 PM~13379563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Both Badass!!!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Mar 24 2009, 08:47 PM~13379364
> *you sould be able to find caddy rear ends that have drum brakes on them as well.
> I am in need of the same swap on mine, and though of something last night.
> 
> ...


Yes looks super disco going down the road but you can.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 24 2009, 10:00 PM~13381257
> *in running one out of a 84-85ish coupedeville.. only hadto mod the driveshaft
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 24 2009, 10:00 PM~13381257
> *in running one out of a 84-85ish coupedeville.. only hadto mod the driveshaft
> 
> 
> ...


does the rear end you used have disk brakes?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 24 2009, 10:00 PM~13381257
> *in running one out of a 84-85ish coupedeville.. only hadto mod the driveshaft
> 
> 
> ...


Looking sweet Bro. Maybe we will hook up sometime this year at one of the picnics or shows. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 24 2009, 10:32 PM~13381764
> *Yes looks super disco going down the road but you can.
> *


 Thats how my 76 looks like right now, like its got a bad case of Disco fever! I just want to get as much info on the swap as i can because my glasshouse is my daily right now and the faster i can do the swap the better.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 25 2009, 09:52 AM~13384078
> *Thats how my 76 looks like right now, like its got a bad case of Disco fever! I just want to get as much info on the swap as i can because my glasshouse is my daily right now and the faster i can do the swap the better.
> *


I would expect it to take a day or two do to the drive shaft.

If you are handy and know your way around cars it will go easy.

All I can say do not expect it to "Just fall in" as it does not no matter what rear end you go for as they all are a bit of work to get into place.

Only fall in rear end you are going to have is if you go Smurf's route and have the og rear end shortened.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Mar 24 2009, 10:25 PM~13381676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey whats up vic! ive been lowkey for a minute.. working almost everyday. but definatley brother.. we gotta kick it and have some cold ones.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 25 2009, 12:04 PM~13384696
> *All I can say do not expect it to "Just fall in" as it does not no matter what rear end you go for as they all are a bit of work to get into place.
> 
> Only fall in rear end you are going to have is if you go Smurf's route and have the og rear end shortened.
> *


so are you saying its not a bolt in replacement? i was under the impression that the only thing that needed to be "re-worked" was the driveshaft needed to be shortented after the swap..

that impression wrong?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Mar 25 2009, 10:21 AM~13384869
> *so are you saying its not a bolt in replacement? i was under the impression that the only thing that needed to be "re-worked" was the driveshaft needed to be shortented after the swap..
> 
> that impression wrong?
> *


the only thing we ran into, other than the drivshaft, was the parking brake cables. those are non existent on my car now. 

brake lines and trailing arms all bolted right up


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

To all my fellow glasshouse ridas and homies, I have a set of Qtr "Landu" windows for sale!
If anyone is interested pm me with a resonable offer!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

all right guys:

I will be at the TOGETHER SHOW in Pico next weekend.

who of the ghouse riders will be there? would like to hook up with yall


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Mar 24 2009, 07:58 PM~13379563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, I was going to go black on black with my 74 Raghouse until I saw this one. Looking bad a$$. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 25 2009, 10:13 AM~13384802
> *hey whats up vic! ive been lowkey for a minute.. working almost everyday. but definatley brother.. we gotta kick it and have some cold ones.
> *


  bro, you still have my celly #? if so, give me a call. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Mar 25 2009, 04:55 PM~13388586
> *
> *


 :wave: cheloRO75, anymore udates on your Ghouse? The ones that I saw are bad a$$; keep up the good work. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 25 2009, 05:02 PM~13388644
> *:wave: cheloRO75, anymore udates on your Ghouse? The ones that I saw are bad a$$; keep up the good work. Stay    from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


thanks bro, its coming along , just need to run the fuel and brake lines on the rolling chassis .
working on the body right now. need some quarters repair. :angry: 

check out my topic: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=440348&st=0


 stay up .


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 25 2009, 03:41 PM~13388430
> *all right guys:
> 
> I will be at the TOGETHER SHOW in Pico next weekend.
> ...


I'LL BE THERE WITH MY CLUB MAYBE SMURF MIGHT BE ROLLING TOO. WELL SEE YOU THERE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 25 2009, 03:41 PM~13388430
> *all right guys:
> 
> I will be at the TOGETHER SHOW in Pico next weekend.
> ...


I WILL TRY MY HARDEST TO ROLL OUT THERE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 24 2009, 11:00 PM~13381257
> *in running one out of a 84-85ish coupedeville.. only hadto mod the driveshaft
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 Bad Ass :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: *


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Mar 25 2009, 05:12 PM~13388766
> *thanks bro, its coming along , just need to run the fuel and brake lines on the  rolling chassis .
> working on the body right now. need some quarters repair. :angry:
> 
> ...


   Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton. I am @ Trino's (Cherry 64) house having a few cold red & white. God Bless...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 25 2009, 06:35 PM~13390418
> * :0  :0 Bad Ass :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


SUP SMURF READY FOR THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 25 2009, 07:35 PM~13390418
> * :0  :0 Bad Ass :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thanks big smurf  just tryin to keep it clean. 

hopefully i can make the trek to elysian with it for the g-house picnic


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

One day I will build a glasshouse.


----------



## o2SAVAGE (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 25 2009, 09:04 PM~13391595
> *One day I will build a glasshouse.
> *


I HOPE SO, ID LOVE TO SEE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HEY FELLAS, GOT SOME EXTRA 76 PARTS AND PIECES, LMK IF I CAN HELP ANYONE OUT!!  BIG RY


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 25 2009, 07:09 PM~13390020
> *I WILL TRY MY HARDEST TO ROLL OUT THERE
> *


I WILL BE THERE HOMIE HIT ME UP  :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Mar 23 2009, 09:28 PM~13369265
> *any body need front and rear bumpers in so cal local pick up only 75 76
> 
> 
> ...


MAKE AN OFFER


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Mar 25 2009, 11:21 AM~13384869
> *so are you saying its not a bolt in replacement? i was under the impression that the only thing that needed to be "re-worked" was the driveshaft needed to be shortented after the swap..
> 
> that impression wrong?
> *


It is it is just a bit of elbow grease as the control arm mounts are a bit to line up.

I am just saying do not expet it to just fall in and away you go.Takes some bronze to get that bitch worked into place.



> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 25 2009, 11:27 AM~13384927
> *the only thing we ran into, other than the drivshaft, was the parking brake cables. those are non existent on my car now.
> 
> brake lines and trailing arms all bolted right up
> *


You can make e-brake cables happen but it all comes down to the rear end of choice.My friends he went 78 Caprice and was able to get e-brake cables togther do to some heat he got for not having them.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 22 2009, 08:55 AM~13352403
> *I agree with everybody when they say to keep the O.G clip, my personal opinion if i had a 74 or 75 hard top i would leave the stock clips because they both look danm good, if i wanted a Glasshouse with a 76 clip then i would have bought a 76 Glasshouse (like i did) and not a 74, it's not like there's no 76s out there, shit i see them on the For Sale section every week (really sad). I think the only none 76 Car that i would trow a 76 Clip on would be a 74-75 Rag and that's because that 76 Clip just looks too fucking sexy on the Rags, they should have made Convertables up to 1976. Just my 2.
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 25 2009, 04:41 PM~13388430
> *all right guys:
> 
> I will be at the TOGETHER SHOW in Pico next weekend.
> ...


The blue glasshouse from imperials will be there.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 26 2009, 01:44 AM~13393242
> *It is it is just a bit of elbow grease as the control arm mounts are a bit to line up.
> 
> I am just saying do not expet it to just fall in and away you go.Takes some bronze to get that bitch worked into place.*


ahh i get what ur saying.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Mar 25 2009, 08:16 PM~13391714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SURE BRO I'LL HIT YOU UP


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 24 2009, 10:00 PM~13381257
> *in running one out of a 84-85ish coupedeville.. only hadto mod the driveshaft
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

:thumbsup: 
lookin ace..


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 26 2009, 09:23 AM~13395485
> *
> FOR SURE BRO I'LL HIT YOU UP
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Mar 22 2009, 08:55 AM~13352403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  .


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Mar 26 2009, 05:43 PM~13395141
> *The blue glasshouse from imperials  will be there.
> *



damn nice, been wanting to see that ride in person ever since...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

quick question: i need to buy some spacers bur dont have my car "at hand"
rightnow.

what bolt pattern does a ghouse have again :uh: 

thanks for info...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 26 2009, 04:24 PM~13399318
> *quick question:  i need to buy some spacers bur dont have my car "at hand"
> rightnow.
> 
> ...


5on5


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Ok fuckers, as some of you know I have been looking for a drivers upper door hinge cause mine is missing the roller that keeps the door open, anyways I just got a stock nice one for it and I would like to put a new door pins in it before I put it on the car. Anybody know where I can get a pin kit? Thanks


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Mar 26 2009, 09:55 PM~13403062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can get themat any autoparts store.. look in the help section


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Feb 23 2006, 10:08 AM~4909943
> *A rearend from 77-96 cad would fit but it has to be the flange type connection to the rearend. Its about 1 and half inches shorter on each side and its half the cost of shortening the stock rearend. You do have to shorten the driveshaft a couple inches though but it only costs from 80-$100 depending on where you go. As far as seeing a glasshouse with a cad rearend, take a look at JOHNDMONSTER's "Kasmir"; the burnt orange one from LIFESTYLE CC. Its got a 86 cad rearend. I am a proud glasshouse owner after seeing that car! Much respect for DAMONSTER. :thumbsup:
> *





> _Originally posted by johndmonster+Feb 23 2006, 11:00 AM~4910329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jst a lil bump for the new guys... to show them and example of the info of layitlows best and most respected topic..

new guys take your time and read through the thread there is tons of info along with some great pictures.. :thumbsup: if you are a truley a glass/raghouse lover you will not be disapointed  

thanx to smurf, dirty,dline,chopper,harborarephil,johndmonster,tattoo,guam.jjarez.hookedtoglass..and evryone else keeping this thread alive...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: (i know im forgeting alot more)


----------



## ON~THEM~THANGZ (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 22 2009, 06:57 PM~13356218
> *GOODTIMES GLASSGOUSE TEAR DOWN FOR CHROME
> 
> 
> ...


Saw this G-house in vegas, looked very clean!  
Keep us updated with it!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 27 2009, 09:01 AM~13406487
> *sup johnny
> *


que onda compa luis


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey everyone just wondering what the best way to remove the front and rear window trim


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

any rear ends that would fit a 74 caprice in here local by stockton medesto need one asap


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 27 2009, 10:56 AM~13407463
> *jst a lil bump for the new guys... to show them and example of the info of layitlows best and most respected topic..
> 
> new guys take your time and read through the thread there is tons of info along with some great pictures.. :thumbsup: if you are a truley a glass/raghouse lover you will not be disapointed
> ...



Thanks man! this is exactly what i was looking for.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 24 2009, 07:38 PM~13379208
> *Can any one give me advice as to what rear end to use on my 76? i want to run some 13x7's and keep the skirts without butchering them. I know some people say to use a caddy rear, but i don't know if i will need to modify my brakes since the caddy rears are disk? i have heard also about using a 91-96 caprice?
> *


I got my rear end out a 77-78 Cadillac four door. Everything bolted up and it came with DISC BRAKES :cheesy: . Had to get the driveshaft shortened. Also I made some drop mounts for the rearend upper control arms so that I can drive locked up and have perfect pinion angle no matter wether layed out or locked up. The calipers I ground them down a lil bit to fit the 13x7 with skinny whitewalls. 
If only bodywork went this easy I'd have that big bastard painted already.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 27 2009, 07:48 PM~13410666
> *Thanks man! this is exactly what i was looking for.
> *


X2 man.. 

i been trying to catch up on the early pages of this topic as well. 
hell of alot of info to go through. lol. 

like earlier stated this really is the most informative topic i have found to date. 

i just cant wait to get my house on the road.. 

thanks to everyone who contributed to this topic.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON~THEM~THANGZ_@Mar 27 2009, 11:37 AM~13407812
> *Saw this G-house in vegas, looked very clean!
> Keep us updated with it!
> *



THANKS... I SHOULD GET MY CHROME BACK NEXT SATURDAY I'LL TAKE MORE PICS WHEN I PUT IT BACK TOGETHER :cheesy:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Mar 28 2009, 02:59 AM~13414314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: nice ride homie. looks like u working on the interior.


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## ON~THEM~THANGZ (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 27 2009, 10:04 PM~13412887
> *THANKS... I SHOULD GET MY CHROME BACK NEXT SATURDAY I'LL TAKE MORE PICS WHEN I PUT IT BACK TOGETHER  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

G-HOUSE FAM. got 5pc. back window trim $100.00 call me mike jones 323-541-7782 carson,ca local pick-up only


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Mar 28 2009, 09:31 AM~13415528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats real nice :0


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Mar 28 2009, 09:26 AM~13415500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good jc, ready for the new season :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 27 2009, 03:23 PM~13409629
> *any rear ends that would fit a 74 caprice in here local by stockton medesto need one asap
> *


  
got another houser back on the road! antdogg came thru and picked up the stock differential i had layin around.. traded for a 12 pack of coronas


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 28 2009, 02:34 PM~13417355
> *
> got another houser back on the road! antdogg came thru and picked up the stock differential i had layin around.. traded for a 12 pack of coronas
> *


Thats wassup right there bro!!!...I've said once and ill say it again, "This just shows why this is the best topic on Layitlow"


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 28 2009, 02:39 PM~13417386
> *Thats wassup right there bro!!!...I've said once and ill say it again, "This just shows why this is the best topic on Layitlow"
> *


 

ya saves loco.. see you out there soon


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 28 2009, 02:41 PM~13417400
> *
> 
> ya saves loco.. see you out there soon
> ...


You think you'll be out here before easter, i wanted to roll on the new wheels that day, pero si no se puede ni modo


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 28 2009, 02:44 PM~13417420
> *You think you'll be out here before easter, i wanted to roll on the new wheels that day, pero si no se puede ni modo
> *


i will try my best bro


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 28 2009, 02:45 PM~13417425
> *i will try my best bro
> *


Good lookin bro


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

http://www.jenexposed.com/?id=mrrjfrwy5zxgxr8vvewpz298zg2g46


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

some bad ass shit right here!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIwTYL1fwJk


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 28 2009, 02:37 PM~13417767
> *some bad ass shit right here!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIwTYL1fwJk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 28 2009, 01:34 PM~13417355
> *
> got another houser back on the road! antdogg came thru and picked up the stock differential i had layin around.. traded for a 12 pack of coronas
> *


thanks man should have it all dialed in sunday morning :0 i let you know how it turns out


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 22 2009, 03:17 PM~13354822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS VERY NICE . I JUST BOUGHT ONE FROM THE O.G OWNER I WILL POST PICTURE NEXT WEEK .


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Mar 28 2009, 11:07 PM~13420810
> *THIS IS VERY NICE . I JUST BOUGHT ONE FROM THE O.G OWNER I WILL POST PICTURE NEXT WEEK .
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

wut up yall

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

not as cold as yesterday. but my daily may need a new starter. 
resulting in a new rear end not being in the cards for the glass.. at least not yet :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Mar 28 2009, 11:07 PM~13420810
> *THIS IS VERY NICE . I JUST BOUGHT ONE FROM THE O.G OWNER I WILL POST PICTURE NEXT WEEK .
> *


POST THAT PIC!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 29 2009, 09:29 PM~13427668
> *POST THAT PIC!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 show us already :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: WALT CUSTOMS, CHOPPER 76


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 29 2009, 09:53 PM~13428042
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: WALT CUSTOMS, CHOPPER 76
> 
> *


??? :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

IM IN NEED OF A A/C DELETE COVER ASAP.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 30 2009, 08:44 AM~13431344
> *IM IN NEED OF A A/C DELETE COVER ASAP.
> *


pm sent


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 30 2009, 02:47 PM~13434007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great color that's awesome


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pic :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 30 2009, 02:47 PM~13434007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass color!!!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 30 2009, 02:47 PM~13434007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

wasup peoples?
anyone care to share what a caddy or caprice rear end and trailing arms costs in thier area. gonna try call around to the yards here and see what im looking at. just curious what everyone else is like? 
i'll post up what i find on here as well.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

250.00 for a 96 impala ss rear end over here.


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

Once again heres the before and after pics...finally got this bitch home. I got a few more things to do :biggrin: 










I don't know what you guys think of the 80's caprice sport mirrors. I like em


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Mar 30 2009, 09:48 PM~13437215
> *250.00 for a 96 impala ss rear end over here.
> *


thanks man

and looking good samoa.. love those grills.


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Mar 30 2009, 08:15 PM~13437612
> *thanks man
> 
> and looking good samoa.. love those grills.
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Mar 30 2009, 07:10 PM~13437521
> *Once again heres the before and after pics...finally got this bitch home. I got a few more things to do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW it all looks good :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

samoa!!:worship: :worship: :worship: from one samoan with a 74 ragg to 76 conversion to another  
my ragg went out tonight to the frame shop to get a lil' wrap and the a-arms extended and boxed...pics soon.
i also would like to take this opportunity to thank all you glasshouse fest brothers for keeping the dream alive and it is priceless knowing that with each others support and connections there is nothing that can stop us from building our beloved chevys. much love to you all


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Mar 30 2009, 07:10 PM~13437521
> *Once again heres the before and after pics...finally got this bitch home. I got a few more things to do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lucky :biggrin: call me
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHOPPER 76, harborareaPhil
:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looking good Samoa ......glad you stuck with it and kept the rag...congrats uce :cheesy: 




and x2 for what Manu said


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by langeberg+Mar 30 2009, 02:47 PM~13434007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Mar 30 2009, 08:10 PM~13437521
> *Once again heres the before and after pics...finally got this bitch home. I got a few more things to do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean sport mirriors look good something diffrent what color will your interior be


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

Got a set of chrome spindel for glass house $200.00 and got 5pc back window trim for hard top 74-76 $100.00 get at me MIKE JONES 310-208-9837 uffin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Mar 30 2009, 08:10 PM~13437521
> *Once again heres the before and after pics...finally got this bitch home. I got a few more things to do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking damn good, keep up the good work, USO. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Mar 30 2009, 09:33 PM~13438934
> *samoa!!:worship:  :worship:  :worship: from one samoan with a 74 ragg to 76 conversion to another
> my ragg went out tonight to the frame shop to get a lil' wrap and the a-arms extended and boxed...pics soon.
> i also would like to take this opportunity to thank all you glasshouse fest brothers for keeping the dream alive and it is priceless knowing that with each others support and connections there is nothing that can stop us from building our beloved chevys. much love to you all
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Mar 30 2009, 08:10 PM~13437521
> *Once again heres the before and after pics...finally got this bitch home. I got a few more things to do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looking good


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the props glashouse family, I still got a little ways to go. So what you guys think about the mirrors? oh and the 14x6's :biggrin: 
I got to change out the trailing arm bushings so my rearend will line up in the center of the car so can I put my skirts on. If they don't fit then its rearend swap.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Anyone have any '76 rocker panels, chrome??? PM me a price and pics


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i sold them to china man last week and the rear lowers went to utah . ill look in my stash i should have a couple of sets in storage it not ill keep looking for you :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Apr 1 2009, 07:29 AM~13452301
> *i sold them to china man  last week  and the rear lowers went to utah . ill look in my stash  i should have a couple of sets in storage it not  ill keep looking for you  :biggrin:
> *


how much


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

Found this on craigslist labeled as a "not running 76 caprice coupe" so i emailed the guy for pics. an this is what he sent me. ends up it is a 76 caprice coupe but with a 73 nose. thinking on picking it up if i can get it for cheap. it doesnt run and needs trunk and floor work. an who knows what else. but looks all there and solid.

How do you guys feel about the nose change? I think it looks kinda cool.










http://i39.tinycom/r7iye1.jpg[/IMGpic.]

[img]http://i41.tinypic.com/2a5nnh0.jpg


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Apr 1 2009, 09:48 AM~13454051
> *Found this on craigslist labeled as a "not running 76 caprice coupe" so i emailed the guy for pics. an this is what he sent me. ends up it is a 76 caprice coupe but with a 73 nose. thinking on picking it up if i can get it for cheap. it doesnt run and needs trunk and floor work. an who knows what else. but looks all there and solid.
> 
> How do you guys feel about the nose change? I think it looks kinda cool.
> ...


better jump on that one


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: Ghouse family. Stay  and safe from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

GLASSHOUSE PIMPS - LOOKING FOR A *1974 CAPRICE - 2-DOOR - DROP OR HARD-TOP*. ANY LEADS OR CONNECTIONS - HOLLA AT BIG RASTA - ONE LOVE TO ALL GLASSHOSE LOVERS


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 1 2009, 12:43 PM~13454985
> * GLASSHOUSE PIMPS - LOOKING FOR A 1974 CAPRICE - 2-DOOR - DROP OR HARD-TOP. ANY LEADS OR CONNECTIONS - HOLLA AT BIG RASTA - ONE LOVE TO ALL GLASSHOSE LOVERS
> *


How much are you willing to spend for a candy & graphic or just straight candy paint job on a 74 Rag House?

PM me with your highest amount that you are willing to pay, Big Rasta. I have my project getting worked on now; you can peep it out in project rides on OG Vic... it is not painted yet, should be getting primered this week. Anything is for sale :biggrin: . Stay  USO from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Apr 1 2009, 10:48 AM~13454051
> *Found this on craigslist labeled as a "not running 76 caprice coupe" so i emailed the guy for pics. an this is what he sent me. ends up it is a 76 caprice coupe but with a 73 nose. thinking on picking it up if i can get it for cheap. it doesnt run and needs trunk and floor work. an who knows what else. but looks all there and solid.
> 
> How do you guys feel about the nose change? I think it looks kinda cool.
> ...


i like it


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

clean shit somoa :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Apr 1 2009, 08:29 AM~13452301
> *i sold them to china man  last week  and the rear lowers went to utah . ill look in my stash  i should have a couple of sets in storage it not  ill keep looking for you  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie, by the way, did those lowers go to Spank :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by l.b. ryder_@Mar 31 2009, 08:06 AM~13442325
> *Got a set of chrome spindel for glass house $200.00 and got 5pc back window trim for hard top 74-76 $100.00 get at me MIKE JONES 310-208-9837 uffin:
> *


what's the shipping on them spindles to 98055...
post pix 2 would ya....


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

tmft


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

just need to grind the welds on this side of my bros 76...finally got the garage springs replaced today now I can open the garage again LOL
http://i39.tinypic.com/2v95dfd.jpg[/img]]420
http://i41.tinypic.com/2s6m3wp.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

that shit looks gooood man.. nice work


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

have a set of nos 76 door sill plates,an og dash not a repop, original with the extra speaker grills in it,skirts,nos black floor mat,etc if anyones interested please pm me


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 2 2009, 07:49 PM~13469546
> *have a set of nos 76 door sill plates,an og dash not a repop, original with the extra speaker grills in it,skirts,nos black floor mat,etc if anyones interested please pm me
> *


pm me pics on the door still plates and how much r u looking to get ,,, thanks


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Apr 2 2009, 08:00 PM~13469717
> *pm me pics on the door still plates and how much r u looking to get ,,, thanks
> *


GET YOU PICS TOMORROW AFTER WORK


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Apr 2 2009, 10:31 PM~13471955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean car, but wrong topic


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 2 2009, 11:19 PM~13472421
> *Clean car, but wrong topic
> *


yup


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

x3


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 2 2009, 08:32 PM~13470209
> *GET YOU PICS TOMORROW AFTER WORK
> *


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

anyone know where i can get new body bushings for my 75??


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 27 2009, 11:56 AM~13407463
> *jst a lil bump for the new guys... to show them and example of the info of layitlows best and most respected topic..
> 
> new guys take your time and read through the thread there is tons of info along with some great pictures.. :thumbsup: if you are a truley a glass/raghouse lover you will not be disapointed
> ...


Thanks to DIRTYSANCHEZ423 my rearend swap was easy(besides all the damn brake lines stripping out on the proportioning valve and rear calibers and autozone giving me the wrong damn brakes). I put the interceptor rearend in my 75 ragghouse and I love it. Now im able to run 13's and gained rear disc brakes. It ended up costing me about $600 and was worth every penny. People have a tendacy of not helping other lowriders like its a secret recipe or sumshit but this thread is the best and most informative thread on layitlow. Mostly, everybody on here is cool and thats the way it should be. 

Thanks for the help fellow Glasshousers!

Big Ups to DIRTYSANCHEZ423 from Majestics C.C., All your hard work made it easy for me!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Apr 3 2009, 03:04 PM~13477281
> *
> *


JUST GOT IN, ILL HAVE THEM FOR YOU TOMORROW, SORRY MAN!!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Apr 3 2009, 10:12 PM~13480161
> *Thanks to DIRTYSANCHEZ423 my rearend swap was easy(besides all the damn brake lines stripping out on the proportioning valve and rear calibers and autozone giving me the wrong damn brakes). I put the interceptor rearend in my 75 ragghouse and I love it. Now im able to run 13's and gained rear disc brakes. It ended up costing me about $600 and was worth every penny. People have a tendacy of not helping other lowriders like its a secret recipe or sumshit but this thread is the best and most informative thread on layitlow. Mostly, everybody on here is cool and thats the way it should be.
> 
> Thanks for the help fellow Glasshousers!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Apr 4 2009, 01:12 AM~13480161
> *Thanks to DIRTYSANCHEZ423 my rearend swap was easy(besides all the damn brake lines stripping out on the proportioning valve and rear calibers and autozone giving me the wrong damn brakes). I put the interceptor rearend in my 75 ragghouse and I love it. Now im able to run 13's and gained rear disc brakes. It ended up costing me about $600 and was worth every penny. People have a tendacy of not helping other lowriders like its a secret recipe or sumshit but this thread is the best and most informative thread on layitlow. Mostly, everybody on here is cool and thats the way it should be.
> 
> Thanks for the help fellow Glasshousers!
> ...


did you grind the rear calipers or use spacers to run 13s?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980+Apr 3 2009, 10:12 PM~13480161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its cool .


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

Looking for a grill for my 75 Impala anyone have one for sale??? :biggrin:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Apr 4 2009, 12:51 PM~13483241
> *
> *


CLEAN!!


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

for sale in vancouver bc, canada. pm if interested -



> _Originally posted by grandson_@Apr 3 2009, 08:45 PM~13479495
> *1976 impala aka round headlights.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Apr 4 2009, 08:12 PM~13484927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ride :0


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Wish me luck homies!


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

WHOREHOUSE
BAJITOS DEL VALLE C.C.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 4 2009, 09:36 PM~13485847
> *Wish me luck homies!
> 
> 
> ...


good luck!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MY HOMIES NEW CAR


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 4 2009, 09:36 PM~13485847
> *Wish me luck homies!
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: just remember to measure 1,000 times if you have to, you only get 1 chance to cut, good luck bro


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 4 2009, 11:21 PM~13486567
> *WHOREHOUSE
> BAJITOS DEL VALLE C.C.
> 
> ...


cleane


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 4 2009, 11:57 PM~13486761
> *MY HOMIES NEW CAR
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 4 2009, 10:21 PM~13486567
> *WHOREHOUSE
> BAJITOS DEL VALLE C.C.
> 
> ...



CLEANNNNNNNNNNNNN :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Was up glasshouse homies, if anybody is looking for all the stainless steel for the 76 front clip including the grill and the top molding hit me up..........


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Apr 2 2009, 09:31 PM~13471955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautifull paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 4 2009, 11:36 PM~13485847
> *Wish me luck homies!
> 
> 
> ...


good luck man. keep us updated. i love seeing in progress pics.
and like the other said. measure a million times. cut once. lol. 
or you could cut and trim as needed after.
that way you dont go to far the first time


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Apr 4 2009, 06:12 AM~13480161
> *Thanks to DIRTYSANCHEZ423 my rearend swap was easy(besides all the damn brake lines stripping out on the proportioning valve and rear calibers and autozone giving me the wrong damn brakes). I put the interceptor rearend in my 75 ragghouse and I love it. Now im able to run 13's and gained rear disc brakes. It ended up costing me about $600 and was worth every penny. People have a tendacy of not helping other lowriders like its a secret recipe or sumshit but this thread is the best and most informative thread on layitlow. Mostly, everybody on here is cool and thats the way it should be.
> 
> Thanks for the help fellow Glasshousers!
> ...


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 5 2009, 03:09 PM~13489377
> *good luck man. keep us updated. i love seeing in progress pics.
> and like the other said. measure a million times. cut once. lol.
> or you could cut  and trim as needed after.
> ...


Thanks for the advice everybody.
Heres some more pics  
























Sorry about the huge pics


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 5 2009, 03:31 PM~13489714
> *Thanks for the advice everybody.
> Heres some more pics
> 
> ...


 :0 looking good hugo


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Apr 5 2009, 04:35 PM~13489735
> *:0 looking good hugo
> *


Thanx Chelo, I dont have a rag so this will have to do for now!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

pics arnt to big. 
looks good too man. 
keep at it.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: YEAH ITS ALOT OF CUTTING :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 3 2009, 04:50 PM~13477613
> *anyone know where i can get new body bushings for my 75??
> *



ANYONE, CANT SEEM TO FIND ANYTHING AFTER 70.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 6 2009, 05:36 AM~13494461
> *ANYONE, CANT SEEM TO FIND ANYTHING AFTER 70.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Some pics of whats been going on with my baby...























and my babys baby


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Apr 5 2009, 01:04 PM~13489129
> *Was up glasshouse homies, if anybody is looking for all the stainless steel for the 76 front clip including the grill and the top molding hit me up..........
> *


Hey G-hoe's what's up? and Mr.j76, I got a buddie who just hit me up for a
pair of head light bezzles for a 76 caprice! what can I tell him?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 6 2009, 08:12 PM~13502091
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What's up Rich? Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Apr 3 2009, 11:12 PM~13480161
> *Thanks to DIRTYSANCHEZ423 my rearend swap was easy(besides all the damn brake lines stripping out on the proportioning valve and rear calibers and autozone giving me the wrong damn brakes). I put the interceptor rearend in my 75 ragghouse and I love it. Now im able to run 13's and gained rear disc brakes. It ended up costing me about $600 and was worth every penny. People have a tendacy of not helping other lowriders like its a secret recipe or sumshit but this thread is the best and most informative thread on layitlow. Mostly, everybody on here is cool and thats the way it should be.
> 
> Thanks for the help fellow Glasshousers!
> ...


Thanks.....

:wave: Hi everyone....i'm still here somewhere.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 7 2009, 05:10 AM~13504539
> *Thanks.....
> 
> :wave: Hi everyone....i'm still here somewhere.
> *


long time see :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76+Apr 5 2009, 04:23 PM~13489982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Apr 7 2009, 05:11 PM~13510193
> *
> :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE, HOWS THE RAG COMING ALONG? U AINT HAPPEN TO KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME BODY BUSHINGS?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 6 2009, 09:56 PM~13503341
> *What's up Rich? Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


NOTHING MUCH VIC JUST WORKING ON THE RIDE. :biggrin: ARE YOU COMING DOWN IN JULY FOR THE IMPERIALS SHOW?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP HOMIE'S :wave:


----------



## PIMPINnz (Aug 10, 2005)

quick question........is it possible to put the 76 front clip on the 73-75 caprice?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIMPINnz_@Apr 7 2009, 10:28 PM~13513918
> *quick question........is it possible to put the 76 front clip on the 73-75 caprice?
> *


fits on 74 75 not sure of 73, but doors are same for 71-76 also


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 7 2009, 06:10 AM~13504539
> *Thanks.....
> 
> :wave: Hi everyone....i'm still here somewhere.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PIMPINnz (Aug 10, 2005)

cool thnx :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

NOT BAD FOR $3500
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=469259


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Apr 7 2009, 10:43 PM~13514106
> *fits on 74 75 not sure of 73, but doors are same for 71-76 also
> *


bumper mounts are different on 71-73


----------



## magik76 (May 24, 2008)

I really enjoy this forum, Looking at all this great GLASS HOUSES has really inspired me to start looking for another one. Not many people apreciate the beauty of this cars like you guys do. This was my dad's "O.G. Owner" handed down to me, i use to roll true classics on it and i made the mistake of selling it. But it did help pay for my college.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

nice homie!

anyone got pics of there shaved firewall?? need some ideas of what can stay and go for mine. will i still have defrost if i shave it?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 7 2009, 08:42 PM~13512446
> *NOTHING MUCH VIC JUST WORKING ON THE RIDE.  :biggrin:  ARE YOU COMING DOWN IN JULY FOR THE IMPERIALS SHOW?
> *


 :wave: Rich, There are a lot of shows up here in July. The ones that I made plans for are TRAFFIC cc (Picnic and car show), LRM in San Berdoo, and maybe the indoor show in SD. The GLASSHOUSE fest picnic, I got to do that one again. There might be a few here and there. I will see you soon bro. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 7 2009, 09:26 PM~13513103
> *WHAT UP HOMIE'S :wave:
> *


 :wave: Alex...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 7 2009, 10:45 PM~13514127
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Big Ry...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

HERE IS SOME PICS OF MY NEW PROJECT
WHAT DO YALL THINK??????


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 8 2009, 01:05 PM~13518962
> *HERE IS SOME PICS OF MY NEW PROJECT
> WHAT DO YALL THINK??????
> 
> ...


where did it come from if you dont mind me asking, looks like Traviesos old car


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 7 2009, 07:19 PM~13512027
> *THANKS HOMIE, HOWS THE RAG COMING ALONG? U AINT HAPPEN TO KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME BODY BUSHINGS?
> *


hope this helps . eliminated the wipers too.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Defrost??


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 8 2009, 01:05 PM~13518962
> *HERE IS SOME PICS OF MY NEW PROJECT
> WHAT DO YALL THINK??????
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 8 2009, 03:02 PM~13520064
> *Defrost??
> *


gone :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 8 2009, 01:05 PM~13518962
> *HERE IS SOME PICS OF MY NEW PROJECT
> WHAT DO YALL THINK??????
> 
> ...


nice start :biggrin: I see the rust in the usual places lol but looks like a good project  uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

i have a 76 glasshouse and i bought a 94 differential with disc brakes so i can keep my skirts with 14 s but the yolk on the new rearend is strap kind and the old one is flange style do i use the driveshaft off the newer rearend or switch the yolks can anyone help me i would really apreciate it if u just wanna call my number is 817 691 4551 my name is lucky


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

1975 caprice 71,435 miles
























































MAKE OFFER


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 8 2009, 08:11 AM~13516737
> *:wave: Alex...
> *



WHATS UP VIC :wave:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 8 2009, 04:32 PM~13520989
> *1975 caprice  71,435 miles
> 
> 
> ...


me likes homie...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 8 2009, 01:05 PM~13518962
> *HERE IS SOME PICS OF MY NEW PROJECT
> WHAT DO YALL THINK??????
> 
> ...


? is what about the drop behind it...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 8 2009, 01:05 PM~13518962
> *HERE IS SOME PICS OF MY NEW PROJECT
> WHAT DO YALL THINK??????
> 
> ...


looks goods.. keep us updated on progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 8 2009, 05:32 PM~13520989
> *1975 caprice  71,435 miles
> 
> 
> ...


Berry Nize!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 8 2009, 06:11 PM~13521825
> *? is what about the drop behind it...
> *


the drop next to it is a 72,73, or 74? not shure its my buddies car cadillac eldorado and its for sale


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 8 2009, 01:48 PM~13519290
> *where did it come from if you dont mind me asking, looks like Traviesos old car
> *


the car is from San Leandro in the east bay cali. the car was stored in the garage for the past 11 years since his mom passed. now its mine. im the 2nd owner


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 8 2009, 06:55 PM~13522249
> *looks goods.. keep us updated on progress. :thumbsup:
> *


will do homies


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey guys 
i am looking for both rear windows inner panels.
if you have them let me know
thanks


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 8 2009, 08:06 AM~13516702
> *:wave: Rich, There are a lot of shows up here in July. The ones that I made plans for are TRAFFIC cc (Picnic and car show), LRM in San Berdoo, and maybe the indoor show in SD. The GLASSHOUSE fest picnic, I got to do that one again. There might be a few here and there. I will see you soon bro. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


10/4 VIC :biggrin: SEE YOU AT SD ; G HOUSE PICNIC FOR SURE :thumbsup:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac84_@Apr 8 2009, 05:26 PM~13520931
> *i have a 76 glasshouse and i bought a 94 differential with disc brakes so i can keep my skirts with 14 s but the yolk on the new rearend is strap kind and the old one is flange style do i use the driveshaft off the newer rearend or switch the yolks can anyone help me i would really apreciate it  if u just wanna call my number is 817 691 4551 my name is lucky
> *


I bought the driveshaft to when i got my rearend. Had the new draiveshaft lengthed.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Sep 30 2008, 01:52 PM~11740867
> *WHAT UP G-HOUSERS! QUE ONDA SMURF! YOUR G-HOUSE IS LOOKIN GANGSTER AS FUCK, COCKED ON THREE TOO, SHIT! I AINT BEEN ON HERE IN A MINUTE, BUT HERES SOME PICS I TOOK TODAY FOR THE 1ST TIME SINCE LAST WINTER. HOPE YALL LIKEM.
> 
> 
> ...


What size wheels are you running ?


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

getting ready to take this 74 impala apart and put it on the 76 caprice donor car...
my engine...getting alittle dirty
http://i44.tinypic.com/esqm8y.jpg[/img]]420
http://i40.tinypic.com/255i8ap.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 8 2009, 09:12 AM~13516745
> *:wave: Big Ry...
> *


HOW ARE YOU VIC?? GIVE EVERYONE UP NORTH MY BEST!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 8 2009, 04:32 PM~13520989
> *1975 caprice  71,435 miles
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Apr 8 2009, 11:29 PM~13525022
> *I bought the driveshaft to when i got my rearend. Had the new draiveshaft lengthed.
> *


I had heard that you could get a longer slip yoke instead of having the driveline lengthened when doing this swap with a 91-96 rear. If so, this might be the fastest glasshouse rear end swap that can be done in a weekend. what do you guy think?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

while we are on the drive shaft topic here. 
have you guys that have done the swap been putting a slip with a spring in it like the Gbody guys use from time to time?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Apr 10 2009, 10:19 AM~13538669
> *I had heard that you could get a longer slip yoke instead of having the driveline lengthened when doing this swap with a 91-96 rear. If so, this might be the fastest  glasshouse rear end swap that can be done in a weekend. what do you guy think?
> *


pics ,link more info


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 10 2009, 02:59 PM~13540797
> *pics ,link more info
> *


x2


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

How about disc brakes guys? do you need to ad spacers to make room for 13"s when you swap your rear end?


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 10 2009, 02:59 PM~13540797
> *pics ,link more info
> *


here's the link, hope this works:

http://www.chevytalk.org/fusionbb/showtopi.../post/last/m/1/


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

the 75 in the link is big reds Homie up here in vancouver Canada^


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

oh big red is tuna?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Damn iPhone fucking up my posts


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Big red is big red....tuna is his Homie who owns the 75. The end.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT CAN'T WAIT TO START WORKING ON MY 76 uffin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 10 2009, 06:12 PM~13542138
> *How about disc brakes guys? do you need to ad spacers to make room for 13"s when you swap your rear end?
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 11 2009, 12:20 AM~13544726
> *TTT CAN'T WAIT TO START WORKING ON MY 76 uffin:
> *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Put the grill in today 




























[/quote]


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> Put the grill in today


[/quote]
grill looks nice


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks homie


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

also made a hold down for the battery under the hood


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> Put the grill in today


[/quote]Where did you get the grille, looks good


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Where did you get the grille, looks good 
[/quote]


It's the E-bay joint


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> Where did you get the grille, looks good


It's the E-bay joint
[/quote]How is the fit and finish? Is it chrome or polished?


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

That grill looks good.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey Samoa do you have anymore pics of the ragg? And btw I like the newer mirrors uce.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> It's the E-bay joint


How is the fit and finish? Is it chrome or polished?
[/quote]

It's chrome, and the fit and finish well..... It's not the best, I used 1/4 20 stainless bolts and nylon nuts to mount... The gap on the pass side was perfect, and their is a 1/4 to 1/2 inch diffrence from top to bottom on the driver side. Im going to give it to one of my club members Mr Hardline and take some measurements and see if we cant just make one that fits a little nicer :0  Ill keep ya'll posted


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 11 2009, 03:49 PM~13548310
> *It's chrome, and the fit and finish well..... It's not the best, I used 1/4 20 stainless bolts and nylon nuts to mount... The gap on the pass side was perfect, and their is a 1/4 to 1/2 inch diffrence from top to bottom on the driver side.  Im going to give it to one of my club members Mr Hardline and take some measurements and see if we cant just make one that fits a little nicer  :0    Ill keep ya'll posted
> *


LOOKS GOOD EITHER WAY BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 11 2009, 04:49 PM~13548310
> *
> 
> It's chrome, and the fit and finish well..... It's not the best, I used 1/4 20 stainless bolts and nylon nuts to mount... The gap on the pass side was perfect, and their is a 1/4 to 1/2 inch diffrence from top to bottom on the driver side.  Im going to give it to one of my club members Mr Hardline and take some measurements and see if we cant just make one that fits a little nicer  :0    Ill keep ya'll posted
> *


:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> Put the grill in today


[/quote]

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I GOT A QUESTION.....WHEN YOU BUY THE PLASTIC DASH COVERS..WHAT DO YOU GUYS DO WITH THE OG CRACKED DASH PAD??

JUST TRY AND CELAN IT UP SO YOU CAN STICK THE PLASTIC ONE ON OR DO YOU GUYS TRY AND TAKE ALOT OF IT OUT :dunno:

I'M NOT SURE ON WHATS THE BEST WAY TO BUT THE THING ON


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 11 2009, 10:03 PM~13550095
> *I GOT A QUESTION.....WHEN YOU BUY THE PLASTIC DASH COVERS..WHAT DO YOU GUYS DO WITH THE OG CRACKED DASH PAD??
> 
> JUST TRY AND CELAN IT UP SO YOU CAN STICK THE PLASTIC ONE ON OR DO YOU GUYS TRY AND TAKE ALOT OF IT OUT :dunno:
> ...


 I shaved the edges with a blade so it wouldnt stick out past the edge of the new cap. You might also want to color match your old dash to the new cap for the edges that dont get shaved or covered.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 11 2009, 08:14 PM~13550165
> *I shaved the edges with a blade so it wouldnt stick out past the edge of the new cap. You might also want to color match your old dash to the new cap for the edges that dont get shaved or covered.
> *



THANKS....THATS THE HARD PART...NOT SURE WHAT COLOR INTERIOR I'M GOING TO STICK TO....

THE CAR WILL BE A BURGANDY SINCE MY MOM LOVES THE COLOR 

DID YOU RUFF UP THE OLD PAD A BIT SO IT WILL STICK BETTER AND NOT HAVE SOFT SPOTS?


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 11 2009, 10:27 PM~13550275
> *THANKS....THATS THE HARD PART...NOT SURE WHAT COLOR INTERIOR I'M GOING TO STICK TO....
> 
> THE CAR WILL BE A BURGANDY SINCE MY MOM LOVES THE COLOR
> ...


Nope! no soft spots and no glue. Mine just went right over the old one with no slip offs and no problems.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 11 2009, 08:49 PM~13550464
> *Nope! no soft spots and no glue. Mine just went right over the old one with no slip offs and no problems.
> *


COOL THANKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Happy Easter to the Glasshouse Family


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

X2


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Apr 11 2009, 12:29 AM~13544089
> *here's the link, hope this works:
> 
> http://www.chevytalk.org/fusionbb/showtopi.../post/last/m/1/
> *


lol. i was reading the post thinking ive seen this before... then saw my posts in it. haha..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Apr 12 2009, 06:39 AM~13552191
> *Happy Easter to the Glasshouse Family
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Apr 12 2009, 06:39 AM~13552191
> *Happy Easter to the Glasshouse Family
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

HAPPY EASTER GLASSHOUSE FAMILY  



:wave:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 12 2009, 02:17 PM~13554788
> *HAPPY EASTER GLASSHOUSE FAMILY
> :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

even the pope rolls in a glass-house


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Apr 12 2009, 05:39 AM~13552191
> *Happy Easter to the Glasshouse Family
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 12 2009, 07:30 PM~13557162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 12 2009, 11:30 PM~13557162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 11 2009, 02:56 PM~13548003
> *also made a hold down for the battery under the hood
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 9 2009, 12:28 PM~13529003
> *HOW ARE YOU VIC?? GIVE EVERYONE UP NORTH MY BEST!!!
> *


 :wave: Big Ry, will do bro. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 8 2009, 04:34 PM~13521017
> *WHATS UP VIC :wave:
> *


 :wave: Alex, just at work; coming off of a week vacation, bro. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

*Sup G Fam! Gettin ready for summer!* :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 13 2009, 11:20 AM~13561369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean shot Mike


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pic .... car looks great mr.74


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 13 2009, 01:14 PM~13562535
> *great pic .... car looks great mr.74
> 
> *


Thanks Tom


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 13 2009, 12:08 PM~13562444
> *Clean shot Mike
> *


thanks Johnny, i'll post up more for sure later


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 13 2009, 07:20 PM~13561369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 13 2009, 01:20 PM~13561369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


freakin sweet man..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Apr 13 2009, 11:13 AM~13561305
> *Sup G Fam! Gettin ready for summer!    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  

so the brown car is the one that your um doing that thing to?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 13 2009, 10:20 AM~13561369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC BIG MIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Apr 13 2009, 07:25 AM~13559979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAR LOOKS REALLY GOOD BRO


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 13 2009, 10:20 AM~13561369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T_TOPS :biggrin: COOL


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Apr 13 2009, 12:13 PM~13561305
> *Sup G Fam! Gettin ready for summer!    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 11 2009, 03:56 PM~13548003
> *also made a hold down for the battery under the hood
> 
> 
> ...


damn i want one of those for my drop


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 13 2009, 10:20 AM~13561369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Mr 74 :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 13 2009, 10:20 AM~13561369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

shit looks tight as fuck johnny,, let see what them 14's do


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 13 2009, 06:49 PM~13565069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

DESERT DREAMS.........


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

clean ass trunk!!


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 13 2009, 09:01 PM~13566516
> *DESERT DREAMS.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Apr 13 2009, 05:49 PM~13565069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Luis, I cant wait to throw them on :biggrin:


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

going to be parting out a 73 caprice glass house tomorrow, i have lots of new parts, radiator in the box, new gas tank, 71-76 dakota digital dash, tilt steering, front and rear clip ect, pm me with your parts list. 

lo


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 13 2009, 08:01 PM~13566516
> *DESERT DREAMS.........
> 
> 
> ...


im dign that..clean...... :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 14 2009, 01:12 AM~13569063
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 13 2009, 06:44 PM~13565579
> *SOUNDS GREAT BRO....WHERE DOD YOU HEAD TO?
> *


Know where special bro, just picnics and parties :biggrin: . Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

To all the GLASSHOUSERS,

I HAVE A 1975 CAPRICE CLASSIC CONV. THAT I AM WORKING ON. AM I ABLE TO SWITCH THE HEADER PANEL AND HEADLIGHTS FROM A 76 CAPRICE ONTO MY 75 RAG? DO I NEED TO CHANGE OUT THE HOOD AND FENDERS? 

SOME PEOPLE ARE TELLING THAT THEY ARE INTERCHANGEABLE WITHOUT CHANGING THE HOOD AND FENDERS, AND SOME ARE SAYING THAT I DO NEED TO CHANGE THE HOOD AND FENDERS AS WELL. 

ANY INFORMATION WILL BE HELPFUL.

THANKS.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Apr 14 2009, 03:29 PM~13574192
> *To all the GLASSHOUSERS,
> 
> I HAVE A 1975 CAPRICE CLASSIC CONV. THAT I AM WORKING ON.  AM I ABLE TO SWITCH THE HEADER PANEL AND HEADLIGHTS FROM A 76 CAPRICE ONTO MY 75 RAG?  DO I NEED TO CHANGE OUT THE HOOD AND FENDERS?
> ...


Ive never done one, but im sure its just header panel & headlight bezels. They are the same fenders & hood.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a dumb question. For those who done the rear end swap. I have a '78 or '79 caddy rear end, I think those are the same from '78 - '92 right? And I have access to a few Impala disk brake rear ends, but you cant run 13's is that right? :dunno:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 13 2009, 10:01 PM~13566516
> *DESERT DREAMS.........
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice homie, that trunk is clean!!!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 13 2009, 11:20 AM~13561369
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ive got some question about thoes T-Top Glasshouse

Is that custom made or did they come stock like that?
If they came stock how many did Chevy make? How rare are the really?

Reason Im asking is I know where one is at just sitting in the junk yard its missing a door & the front seats but the rest is still all there, looks like it could be brought back


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 13 2009, 11:12 PM~13569063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:  uffin:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 14 2009, 02:08 PM~13574592
> *Ive never done one, but im sure its just header panel & headlight bezels.  They are the same fenders & hood.
> *


Thanks for the response,

does anyone know for sure if it can be done without changing the hood and fenders?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 14 2009, 02:16 PM~13574674
> *Ive got some question about thoes T-Top Glasshouse
> 
> Is that custom made or did they come stock like that?
> ...


as far as i know these tops where all custom made, the glass tops might have came off 70's GM cars(Cutlass, Monte Carlos, Rivieras), as far as them being rare, i would say yes, theres been a few different t-top glasshouse's posted on here but ive only heard of one other than mine that it still known to exist

if im not mistaken, someone on here said that the owner of this one still has it in his garage somewhere









This is the car that my roof came off of, also ended up in a junkyard









there was one that was for sale on e-bay a couple years back, someone may have pics, dont know what ever happened to that one though

if the one that your talking about has t-tops you should pick it up, would be nice to see some more out there


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 14 2009, 02:52 PM~13575107
> *as far as i know these tops where all custom made, the glass tops might have came off 70's GM cars(Cutlass, Monte Carlos, Rivieras), as far as them being rare, i would say yes, theres been a few different t-top glasshouse's posted on here but ive only heard of one other than mine that it still known to exist
> 
> if im not mistaken, someone on here said that the owner of this one still has it in his garage somewhere
> ...


Thanks for the info Im gonna take some pics of it next time im there


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 14 2009, 02:59 PM~13575213
> *Thanks for the info Im gonna take some pics of it next time im there
> *


Forget the pics man, bring the car home :biggrin: 



j/k bro, would be nice to see some pics


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 14 2009, 03:02 PM~13575236
> *Forget the pics man, bring the car home :biggrin:
> j/k bro, would be nice to see some pics
> *


I wish I could but I just started a drop top project & have 2 other cars thats next in line so I have no room for a new car. It would be good to see someone build it into a lowrider & get it back on the street again.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider+Apr 14 2009, 04:16 PM~13574674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so ahhh.. where abouts would this be?? lol.. 
i wouldnt mind picking something like that up if it were fesable.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 14 2009, 03:58 PM~13575955
> *so ahhh.. where abouts would this be?? lol..
> i wouldnt mind picking something like that up if it were fesable.
> *


All I can say now is its in Arizona :biggrin:

When I go back I will get pics & a price


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lol. only fair to say im searching online right now. 
more then likley i wont be able to get it. 
it'll have to pass the wife first and then i'd have to have a way to get it up here.. or maybe a vacation to AZ with me welder is in order. lol..
somone got a 220 plug i can borrow. lol

but seriously, get some pics at least. i wouldnt worry about the price cause i know it wont happen.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I remember a blue t-top 76' for sale on ebay.... I had bid on it too...dont remember if it sold or not might of been a high reserve... I got a couple pics of it somewhere there might be pics a couple hundred pages back

wish I would have grabbed at least to roll til mine is done... then tear that one apart and do the same LOL


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

this car was from the san fernando valley from a club called new movement the car was painted a different color i believe and it was for sale on the auto trader a couple of years ago for 6,000 it had 100 spoke chinas it still had the t-tops and still looked good the ad said this is the car that came out in cheech and chong next movie. the owner of it sold it to a friend of his its still here in the valley somewere in a garage but he wont sell it


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

WILL A HOOD FROM A 74-75 FIT ON A 76 CAPRICE? I NEED A HOOD NEED SO MAYBE I COULD FIND AT THE JUNKYARD! NEED SOM INFO PLEASE HELP :uh:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Apr 14 2009, 09:07 PM~13577871
> *WILL A HOOD FROM A 74-75 FIT ON A 76 CAPRICE? I NEED A HOOD NEED SO MAYBE I COULD FIND AT THE JUNKYARD! NEED SOM INFO PLEASE HELP :uh:
> *


probably a bit out of the way from you but this place seems to have alot of 70s impalas/caprice.  

was browsing online arazona junk yards and came across it. :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 14 2009, 06:26 PM~13576301
> * i wouldnt worry about the price cause i know it wont happen.
> *


looking at this agian i sound like a prick... it wont happen= me not having money to buy anything. 

not you not comming through on what you said.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

for sale

$3,200 with out the rims.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TO MY GLASSHOUSE EXPERT FAMILY! :0 :cheesy: WOULD A 75 IMPALA HOOD LATCH AND THE RADIATOR SUPPORT HOUSING BE THE SAME AS A 76 TO BOLT UP, MATCH, AND FIT? :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 14 2009, 02:52 PM~13575107
> *
> 
> This is the car that my roof came off of, also ended up in a junkyard
> ...


THAT'S the car your roof came off? man i always liked that car that's gotta be good karma or something.

did you buy the trunk too to hang in your shop? :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

nah trunk was all beat up, looked like someone took a bucket of paint and poured it on it


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 14 2009, 04:08 PM~13576073
> *All I can say now is its in Arizona  :biggrin:
> 
> When I go back I will get pics & a price
> *


pm me info im 2 hours from phoenix :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

and his new car


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 14 2009, 04:26 PM~13576301
> *lol. only fair to say im searching online right now.
> more then likley i wont be able to get it.
> it'll have to pass the wife first and then i'd have to have a way to get it up here.. or maybe a vacation to AZ with me welder is in order. lol..
> ...



Well sorry fellas I made a mistake it was not a Glasshouse it was a 72 Caprice wit T-Tops & I guess its ture when they say a Lot can happen in 48 hours cus someone took alot of parts off took the rear end & the whole trunk floor but the roof & T-Top gass is all still there they siad they want $350 for the whole roof I got some pics but Im gonna post them in the 71-73 Caprice topic


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i have a question to ask,,,,,
these have alwas been 1 of my favorite cars 75/76. and i still have a couple cars,
if you have a `75 , would you change the nose to a `76? or leave the original front nose ???
how many of you guys have switched the front??


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 15 2009, 10:24 AM~13583284
> *i have a question to ask,,,,,
> these  have alwas been 1 of my favorite cars 75/76. and i still have a couple cars,
> if you have a `75 , would you change the nose to a `76? or leave the original front nose ???
> ...


 hard top ill leave the 75 front end , but on my 75 rag , im going with the 76 clip , just think they look sharper , thats just me .


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 15 2009, 11:11 AM~13583170
> *Well sorry fellas I made a mistake it was not a Glasshouse it was a 72 Caprice wit T-Tops & I guess its ture when they say a Lot can happen in 48 hours cus someone took alot of parts off  took the rear end & the whole trunk floor but the roof & T-Top gass is all still there they siad they want $350 for the whole roof I got some pics but Im gonna post them in the 71-73 Caprice topic
> *


Could make it work on a GlassHouse with alil work.


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Apr 15 2009, 02:39 PM~13585725
> *hard top ill leave the 75 front end , but on my 75 rag , im going with the 76 clip , just think they look sharper , thats just me .
> *


cheloRO75,

do you have to change out the hood and fenders if you want to put on the 76 header panel and front lights and bezels on a 1975 raghouse? Any info. would be appreciated.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Apr 15 2009, 03:15 PM~13586043
> *cheloRO75,
> 
> do you have to change out the hood and fenders if you want to put on the 76 header panel and front lights and bezels on a 1975 raghouse?  Any info. would be appreciated.
> *


u dont have too,for the entire 76 front clip, this includes lights, bezels, , wrap around light trim, header panel and side panels 
.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Apr 14 2009, 07:07 PM~13577871
> *WILL A HOOD FROM A 74-75 FIT ON A 76 CAPRICE? I NEED A HOOD NEED SO MAYBE I COULD FIND AT THE JUNKYARD! NEED SOM INFO PLEASE HELP :uh:
> *


No.Ifoundout the hard way. Bought a hood off of a 74 Impala. The front of the hood is different from the hood on my 76 Impala.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 14 2009, 02:12 PM~13574639
> *I have a dumb question.  For those who done the rear end swap.  I have a '78 or '79 caddy rear end, I think those are the same from '78 - '92 right?  And I have access to a few Impala disk brake rear ends, but you cant run 13's is that right?  :dunno:
> *


I got a 78 Caddy rear end with disc. I just added thin spacers and ground down the calipers a lil and the 13s fit right on. There is pics of it a couple 100 pages back.


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Apr 15 2009, 03:24 PM~13586133
> *u dont have too,for the entire 76  front clip, this includes lights, bezels, , wrap around light trim, header panel and side panels
> .
> *


Thanks,

Now I have to go out and find a Front Clip.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Apr 15 2009, 03:52 PM~13586422
> *Thanks,
> 
> Now I have to go out and find a Front Clip.
> *



3/4 of the way down , hit him up . http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=441334&st=220


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 14 2009, 05:37 PM~13576985
> *this car was from the san fernando valley from a club called new movement the car was painted a different color i believe and it was for sale on the auto trader a couple of years ago for 6,000 it had 100 spoke chinas it still had the t-tops and  still looked good the ad said this is the car that came out in cheech and chong next movie. the owner of it sold it to a friend of his its still here in the valley somewere in a garage but he wont sell it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider+Apr 15 2009, 12:11 PM~13583170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


measure up and cut out the section with the Ts is all i can think.
where is that 71-73 topic. i wanna see it. lol.
i'll be back.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by grandson+Apr 15 2009, 12:36 AM~13580434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got this shit book marked. i still go back and look at these pics from time to time. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jun 3 2008, 09:07 PM~10791533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this one too. lol.
oh and new news to me.. clicking the arrow beside the quote takes you back to the original post..
dont now how many know that. 
lol. im still learnin about the internest..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wave: :nicoderm:

ANYBODY HAVE A CALI DMV HOOKUP...MY GLASSHOUSE HAS BEEN SITTING THERE CUZ OF NO TAGS AND PINKSLIP IN MY HAND


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 15 2009, 10:20 PM~13591128
> *:wave: :nicoderm:
> 
> ANYBODY HAVE A CALI DMV HOOKUP...MY GLASSHOUSE HAS BEEN SITTING THERE CUZ OF NO TAGS AND PINKSLIP IN MY HAND
> *


what do you need bro?, shoot me a pm


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sure glad you picked that top up johnny...fucker is looking good....(I kick myself in the ass for not running over to the junkyard when you called)


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ran across some spare parts i dont need.


ALL NOS.


right side taillight bezel (Impala) NOS in box.





































NOS pedal set. (brake, parking brake and gas pedal)




















NOS column shift lever




















NOS tie rod adjusters




















NOS door sill plates











NOS windshield wipers




















NOS fender skirt rubber (both sides, in boxes)











I also have 5 pairs of skirts. (these are the only 2 pairs I can find pics of)


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 16 2009, 09:54 AM~13593996
> *sure glad you picked that top up johnny...fucker is looking good....(I kick myself in the ass for not running over to the junkyard when you called)
> 
> *


Thanks Tom, im glad i was able to get it, i couldt sleep that weekend cuz i kept thinking what if someone else got to it before me, I hit up a few people the day i saw it but after thinking about it i said fuck it, I'll cut it


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

ran across some spare parts i dont need.
ALL NOS.









NOS fender skirt rubber (both sides, in boxes)

whats the ticket shipped to 98055 tat?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pedal set and door stills... sold  :cheesy:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Apr 16 2009, 08:12 PM~13600321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 fresh


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Apr 16 2009, 08:12 PM~13600321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Apr 16 2009, 08:12 PM~13600321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Apr 16 2009, 09:12 PM~13600321
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH SH!T! :worship:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Apr 16 2009, 07:12 PM~13600321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Apr 16 2009, 10:11 AM~13594676
> *:wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE :tongue:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 16 2009, 05:02 PM~13594063
> *ran across some spare parts i dont need.
> ALL NOS.
> right side taillight bezel (Impala) NOS in box.
> ...


how much u askin for a pair of skirts shipped to 90810 ?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHOPPER 76, harborareaPhil :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr.74, *CHOPPER 76, harborareaPhil*

Sup Vatos!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 16 2009, 09:17 AM~13592613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude you car is lookin bad ass man..


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

yes it is!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Please help a brotha out, I need a new power window relay for my 76, I was looking on ebay and found a convertable top relay it looks exactly like the window relay does anybody know if they are compatible, I really need one bad. Thanks


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP G-HOUSE FAMILY

ANYBODY EVER HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THEIR POWER WINDOWS COMING UP CROOKED?

HOW DO YOU FIX THAT....AND THE RUBBER ON THE WINDOW STOPS IS BADLY WORN ANY IDEA WHERE I CAN GET THOSE


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

check the screws on the tracks. may be there loose . in fact i check them all . and really clean and grease that tracks . Or check the plastic rollers . if you havent changed them those fuckers break . :0 check the alignment . i hope that helps you if you dont know already :thumbsup:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

is the relay your looking for is it 2 prong or three i have a few of both let me know :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 17 2009, 05:01 PM~13605572
> *WHAT UP G-HOUSE FAMILY
> 
> ANYBODY EVER HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THEIR POWER WINDOWS COMING UP CROOKED?
> ...


yes my shit has to be guided with one hand holding the glass n 1 on the switch.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

i know its a hot item , but im looking to run the power windows . anybody got info hit me up thanks.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Apr 16 2009, 11:39 PM~13602878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate all the postive input from all you guys, really keeps me motivated!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

I saw this pic of the homie Smurf's ride in OT and I was surprised it wasn't already in here............so here it is


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats a cool pic


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones+Apr 17 2009, 12:04 PM~13607218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'LL LET YOU KNOW IF I WAS ABLE TO FIX MINE AND HOW


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

just needs a tune up alex.... roll that fucker by Saturday .....let's pull the panels off.... I got grease and extra pieces  (budlight  )







or just bud :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Apr 18 2009, 01:42 PM~13615919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Apr 18 2009, 01:42 PM~13615919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 18 2009, 12:10 AM~13612869
> *just needs a tune up alex.... roll that fucker by Saturday .....let's pull the panels off.... I got grease and extra pieces  (budlight  )
> or just bud :biggrin:
> *



NO PAPERWORK BRO DON'T WANT TO GET PULLED OVER EVEN THOUGH IT'S A SHORT DRIVE  

NOT EVEN RISKING ANOTHER TICKET AFTER JUST GETTING ONE :biggrin: FOR SOMETHING ELSE

YOUR ALWAYS WELCOME TO COME BY THIS WAY ALSO uffin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Apr 18 2009, 03:18 PM~13616067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Apr 18 2009, 04:18 PM~13616067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride man.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 21 2005, 07:57 PM~3033557
> *:cheesy: UPDATE PICS
> *



:0 4 years ago.....


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

im writing again to ask about the 76 rearend swap i got the driveshaft but would like to know how much yall are lengthening it i would realy appreciate it again thanks


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Apr 18 2009, 04:18 PM~13616067
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love that roof homie uffin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

SUP HOMIES!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 18 2009, 10:04 PM~13616241
> *NO PAPERWORK BRO DON'T WANT TO GET PULLED OVER EVEN THOUGH IT'S A SHORT DRIVE
> 
> NOT EVEN RISKING ANOTHER TICKET AFTER JUST GETTING ONE  :biggrin: FOR SOMETHING ELSE
> ...


i feel ya on the paper work, i was supose to re new mytags last year and inever did, itsalmost time to renew,i can imagine what its gonna cost me ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

thx all  

five years before



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Oct 27 2004, 05:35 AM~2331827
> *Well here she is, homies. My 1976 impala "house". Just getting started, but getting started right. Pulled the engine and body off by myself.(scary shit with regular jackstands and blocks of wood.) Strapping the front of the frame with 3/16 and the back with 1/4. All smoothed out and painted. 12 batteries and 4 pumps.
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Apr 18 2009, 09:42 PM~13615919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats low enough!  
what kind of rear end do you have?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Apr 17 2009, 05:35 PM~13610026
> *I saw this pic of the homie Smurf's ride in OT and I was surprised it wasn't already in here............so here it is
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac84_@Apr 18 2009, 07:23 PM~13617278
> *im writing again to ask about the 76 rearend swap  i got the driveshaft but would like to know how much yall are lengthening it i would realy appreciate it again thanks
> *


Mine was approx 2 inches


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

SOLD


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I have an extra non ac heater box if anyone is interested.I'll try to get pics up tommorrow.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

LOOKING FOR SEAT RAILS FOR A 74-76 ( FRONT )


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Apr 19 2009, 08:50 PM~13626785
> *I have an extra non ac heater box if anyone is interested.I'll try to get pics up tommorrow.
> *



LET ME KNOW....I'M INTERESTED


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Apr 20 2009, 08:45 AM~13629318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHICH ONE IN THE LINE UP IS NOT A GLASS/RAG HOUSE :biggrin: ? The rides are looking good. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 20 2009, 11:38 AM~13630324
> *WHICH ONE IN THE LINE UP IS NOT A GLASS/RAG HOUSE  :biggrin: ? The rides are looking good. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


#4


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm: 
four years ago...last time running...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

me when i retire


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Apr 19 2009, 08:08 PM~13625577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 20 2009, 12:57 PM~13631137
> *me when i retire
> 
> 
> ...



TRUE O.G :worship:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 20 2009, 12:57 PM~13631137
> *me when i retire
> 
> 
> ...


THAT TUPAY IS MEGA GANGSTER


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 20 2009, 12:57 PM~13631137
> *me when i retire
> 
> 
> ...


And he has the scooter on a hitch :worship:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 20 2009, 11:31 AM~13630895
> *#4
> *


and #1 , its a 73


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 20 2009, 10:57 AM~13631137
> *me when i retire
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 20 2009, 10:57 AM~13631137
> *me when i retire
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO YOU SHOULD OF PHOTOSHOPPED A LA HAT ON HIM THEN I WOULD OF BELEIVED IT


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 19 2009, 08:46 PM~13625336
> *Mine was approx 2 inches
> *


thanks


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry brothers about the technical difficulties on getting pics on the ac delete box.my laptop is broken and I'm posting on my iPhone and I don't know jack shit from strawberries about posting pics from my iPhone. With the help of big red and another Homie I'll get those pics up right quick.it's been a busy couple of weeks for work on my 74 ragg. Had the rear arches strapped and she's getting the floors reconstructed and the 75 caprice parts car(where the delete cover Is from)is getting towed to my house.pics soon on that too I promise hahaha. Thanks homies one love


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Apr 20 2009, 06:27 PM~13635945
> *Sorry brothers about the technical difficulties on getting pics on the ac delete box.my laptop is broken and I'm posting on my iPhone and I don't know jack shit from strawberries about posting pics from my iPhone. With the help of big red and another Homie I'll get those pics up right quick.it's been a busy couple of weeks for work on my 74 ragg. Had the rear arches strapped and she's getting the floors reconstructed and the 75 caprice parts car(where the delete cover Is from)is getting towed to my house.pics soon on that too I promise hahaha. Thanks homies one love
> *



SEND THE PICS TO YOUR EMAIL...THEN JUST DOWNLOAD THEM AND LOAD THEM TO PHOTOBUCKET TINYPIC ETC LIKE YOU WOULD ANY OTHER PIC


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Apr 20 2009, 08:45 AM~13629318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN SERGIO (AKA YEAAA)! THOSE WERE GOOD ASS TIMES! IT WILL NEVER BE DUPLICATED IN MY FUTURE LIFE TIME! :worship: :worship: :worship: GOOD-OH-TIMES! (LET ME DRINK A BEER NOW) :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 20 2009, 04:41 PM~13634689
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THE WAY GLASSHOUSES LOOK IN LIGHT COLOR'S LIKE THIS...FEELS LIKE IT BRINGS OUT THE SEXY BODY LINES MORE


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 20 2009, 09:51 PM~13636346
> *SEND THE PICS TO YOUR EMAIL...THEN JUST DOWNLOAD THEM AND LOAD THEM TO PHOTOBUCKET TINYPIC ETC LIKE YOU WOULD ANY OTHER PIC
> *


or email the pics to your photbbcket account and it will text you and tell you when its done.. at least i think thats how it goes.
details are on photobucket. i was checkin it out the other day


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the computer advice brothers but this uso knows the streets better than he know computers. My Homie is taking real pics and they'll be up soon.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

T-tops parts car
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/pts/1122979557.html


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 20 2009, 11:54 AM~13631105
> *:nicoderm:
> four years ago...last time running...
> 
> ...


sup tom hows it coming?


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Apr 20 2009, 08:07 PM~13636611
> *DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN SERGIO (AKA YEAAA)! THOSE WERE GOOD ASS TIMES! IT WILL NEVER BE DUPLICATED IN MY FUTURE LIFE TIME!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: GOOD-OH-TIMES! (LET ME DRINK A BEER NOW) :biggrin:
> *


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 20 2009, 11:31 AM~13630895
> *#4
> *


Okay HUGOS76 you win; #4 is the correct answer :biggrin: :thumbsup: . Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 20 2009, 08:44 PM~13637186
> *T-tops parts car
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/pts/1122979557.html
> *


the top wouldnt fit a glasshouse, different roofline and the tops are too big, you need tops from a 70's Regal, Monte Carlo, Cutlass or Riviera


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 20 2009, 07:20 PM~13636832
> *or email the pics to your photbbcket account and it will text you and tell you when its done.. at least i think thats how it goes.
> details are on photobucket. i was checkin it out the other day
> *



NEVER HEARD THAT ONE I'LL LOOK INTO IT  

WHAT UP JOHNNY


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 20 2009, 11:18 PM~13639207
> *NEVER HEARD THAT ONE I'LL LOOK INTO IT
> 
> WHAT UP JOHNNY
> *


chillin dogg, ill hit you up tomorrow about that dmv situation


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

COOL THANKS BRO..HOW WAS THE WEEKEND?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hot as fuck!!! other than that, i took the house out for a lil drive on sunday


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SOUNDS LIKE FUN BRO


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 21 2009, 01:28 AM~13639267
> *Hot as fuck!!! other than that, i took the house out for a lil drive on sunday
> *


lucky guy on both counts. some days i really wish i was livin south for the weather... :angry: 

oh well. at least someone out there is enjyoying it...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 20 2009, 11:44 PM~13639375
> *SOUNDS LIKE FUN BRO
> *



lucky people that can drive there houses right now.... :nicoderm:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 21 2009, 12:58 PM~13644351
> *lucky people that can drive there houses right now.... :nicoderm:
> *


x2 THE TIME WILL COME :yes: AND LOOK OUT :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Apr 21 2009, 01:58 PM~13644351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X75 :yes:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

OK,the 74 impala is coming apart
http://i39.tinypic.com/w17hvo.jpg[/img]]420
http://i42.tinypic.com/4hdp4i.jpg[/img]]420
http://i42.tinypic.com/2lwx9xg.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 21 2009, 02:03 PM~13644405
> *x2 THE TIME WILL COME :yes: AND LOOK OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 21 2009, 12:58 PM~13644351
> *lucky people that can drive there houses right now.... :nicoderm:
> *



MINE IS DRIVABLE BUT WITH NO TAGS I CAN'T DRIVE IT EITHER


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 21 2009, 01:03 PM~13644405
> *x2 THE TIME WILL COME :yes: AND LOOK OUT :biggrin:
> *



I HAVEN'T CALLED YOU CUZ I'M TRYING TO SEE IF I CAN GET SOME PAPERWORK IF IT FALLS THROUGH THEN I'LL CALL YOU BRO


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 21 2009, 04:38 PM~13646832
> *I HAVEN'T CALLED YOU CUZ I'M TRYING TO SEE IF I CAN GET SOME PAPERWORK  IF IT FALLS THROUGH THEN I'LL CALL YOU BRO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 20 2009, 08:20 PM~13636832
> *or email the pics to your photbbcket account and it will text you and tell you when its done.. at least i think thats how it goes.
> details are on photobucket. i was checkin it out the other day
> *


yes thats how i get my pics on here 
i even have my homies send me pics and then
i send them to my photobucket acount like these pics sent to my phone


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dude that phone takes some nice pics man...

what kinda phone is it?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 22 2009, 06:31 AM~13652941
> *dude that phone takes some nice pics man...
> 
> what kinda phone is it?
> *


the new samsung instinct s30 from sprint :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 21 2009, 11:31 PM~13651504
> *yes thats how i get my pics on here
> i even have my homies send me pics and then
> i send them to my photobucket acount like these pics sent to my phone
> ...


Nice glasshouse!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 22 2009, 09:55 AM~13654618
> *Nice glasshouse!
> *


X2


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 22 2009, 10:59 AM~13654054
> *the new samsung instinct s30 from sprint :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cool shit man.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

THE MOST PRODUCTIVE DAY EVER...AND IT STILL RUNS AND DRIVES LOL
http://i40.tinypic.com/2lat15i.jpg[/img]]420
http://i40.tinypic.com/207oo02.jpg[/img]]420
http://i39.tinypic.com/2mgtog6.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/5x8swl.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

looks like a solid donor car man..
thats what that one was right?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 22 2009, 05:35 PM~13660033
> *looks like a solid donor car man..
> thats what that one was right?
> *


this is the car those parts are going on
http://i42.tinypic.com/16j1zli.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Apr 22 2009, 07:26 PM~13659934
> *THE MOST PRODUCTIVE DAY EVER...AND IT STILL RUNS AND DRIVES LOL
> http://i40.tinypic.com/2lat15i.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i40.tinypic.com/207oo02.jpg[/img]]420
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAM!
Thats alot of work :0


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 22 2009, 06:25 PM~13660647
> *DAAAAAAAAAAM!
> Thats alot of work :0
> *


 :biggrin: its worth saving a glasshouse though LOL


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Apr 22 2009, 08:30 PM~13660703
> *:biggrin: its worth saving a glasshouse though LOL
> *


TRUE  
Heres an update on mine


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 22 2009, 09:59 AM~13654054
> *the new samsung instinct s30 from sprint :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That phone is to fancy for me. I would have the screen craked within a week


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 22 2009, 06:39 PM~13660807
> *TRUE
> Heres an update on mine
> 
> ...


almost there :biggrin: looks good,a lot of cutting :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Apr 22 2009, 09:15 PM~13661251
> *almost there  :biggrin: looks good,a lot of cutting  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Lunatic
75% of the work is measuring, remeasuring and remeasuring


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 22 2009, 07:36 PM~13661595
> *Thanx Lunatic
> 75% of the work is measuring, remeasuring and remeasuring
> *


the rest of it is alot easier though and you will love the moonroof


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Apr 22 2009, 08:12 PM~13660467
> *this is the car those parts are going on
> http://i42.tinypic.com/16j1zli.jpg[/img]]420
> *


 Is that a vert your rebuilding?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 22 2009, 08:36 PM~13661595
> *Thanx Lunatic
> 75% of the work is measuring, remeasuring and remeasuring
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 22 2009, 07:53 PM~13661845
> *Is that a vert your rebuilding?
> *


no its a glasshouse ,pics tommorow :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 22 2009, 07:39 PM~13660807
> *TRUE
> Heres an update on mine
> 
> ...



looks good bro....are you gonna use the shoulder seatbelts still...you'll have to relocate the mount


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Apr 22 2009, 05:26 PM~13659934
> *THE MOST PRODUCTIVE DAY EVER...AND IT STILL RUNS AND DRIVES LOL
> http://i40.tinypic.com/2lat15i.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i40.tinypic.com/207oo02.jpg[/img]]420
> ...



DO YOU HAPPEN TO NEED THE STEERING COLUMN?

AND CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 22 2009, 10:48 PM~13662558
> *looks good bro....are you gonna use the shoulder seatbelts still...you'll have to relocate the mount
> *


Thanks. No, I got rid of those years ago. Im using lap seat belts.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HAVE OG NOS DOOR SILL PLATES, 1 PIECE BLACK FLOOR MAT( IN THE BOX), 2 SETS OF SKIRTS, AN OG DASH WITH SPEAKER GRILLS(NOT A REPOP) HEATER/A/C CONTROLS,NOS BUMPER GUARDS FRONT AND REAR, BUMPER GUARD RUBBER,REAR MIDDLE FILLER, FRONT FILLERS FRONT FENDER EXTENSIONS, AND A BUNCH OF OTHER ITEM FORSALE FOR A 76 CAPRICE. PM ME IF INTERESTED THANKS!! BIG RY


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 16 2009, 01:02 PM~13594063
> *ran across some spare parts i dont need.
> ALL NOS.
> right side taillight bezel (Impala) NOS in box.
> ...



ttt, sold a few parts. 


also found some NOS hood hinges!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lunatic+Apr 22 2009, 09:12 PM~13660467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice shit man.. how hard was it to fold the lip in after you cut?
id be scared as shit to get it strait. lol..


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 23 2009, 12:44 AM~13664014
> *DO YOU HAPPEN TO NEED THE STEERING COLUMN?
> 
> AND CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT
> *


I 'm using that one ,but I have a tilt from the 76 that I might sell


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 23 2009, 08:15 AM~13665316
> *HAVE OG NOS DOOR SILL PLATES, 1 PIECE BLACK FLOOR MAT( IN THE BOX), 2 SETS OF SKIRTS, AN OG DASH WITH SPEAKER GRILLS(NOT A REPOP) HEATER/A/C CONTROLS,NOS BUMPER GUARDS FRONT AND REAR, BUMPER GUARD RUBBER,REAR MIDDLE FILLER, FRONT FILLERS FRONT FENDER EXTENSIONS, AND A BUNCH OF OTHER ITEM FORSALE FOR A 76 CAPRICE. PM ME IF INTERESTED THANKS!! BIG RY
> *


ALSO 2 EXTRA AIR INTAKES AND 1 "SNORKEL",CHROME FILLER THAT GOES BETWEEN THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR WINDOW AND TOP OF THE TRUNK, NOS CLOCK, ETC


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Apr 23 2009, 10:35 AM~13667127
> *I 'm using that one ,but I have a tilt from the 76 that I might sell
> *



LET ME KNOW IF YOU DECIDE TO SELL IT.....


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 23 2009, 03:33 PM~13669943
> *LET ME KNOW IF YOU DECIDE TO SELL IT.....
> *


PM sent


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr.74, *lunatic, 1975 VERT, 1970_monte*

:wave:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

this is the car all my parts are going on
http://i40.tinypic.com/33kubva.jpg[/img]]420
http://i42.tinypic.com/28v65h4.jpg[/img]]420
http://i44.tinypic.com/4rxc.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

whats cracking G-House family?


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 23 2009, 09:42 AM~13665565
> *nice. thats gonna be sweet.
> nice shit man.. how hard was it to fold the lip in after you cut?
> id be scared as shit to get it strait. lol..
> *


Not that hard after a couple of test runs on the left over sheet-metal of the donor roof


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Apr 23 2009, 05:40 PM~13670636
> *whats cracking G-House family?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 23 2009, 05:07 PM~13670297
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Mr.74, lunatic, 1975 VERT, 1970_monte
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

What up glasshouse family? I haven't done much to my ride but added some truspokes to it.....


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 24 2009, 12:32 AM~13673838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 23 2009, 10:32 PM~13673838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size tires are you running, do they clear your skirts?


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 23 2009, 08:27 AM~13665429
> *ttt, sold a few parts.
> also found some NOS hood hinges!!
> *


where are ya located? what year are the parts for? and PM me a price on the hood hindges


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 23 2009, 10:56 PM~13674062
> *what size tires are you running, do they clear your skirts?
> *


175-70-14 just took of the old spacer and put a thin one I got very good clearance thats what I like no rubibng no rear end swap no 14x6 and pick them up for 200 bucks down the street from my pad oh yeah and two tall cans of miller lite what a deal :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 23 2009, 11:08 PM~13674170
> *175-70-14  just took of the old spacer and put a thin one I got very good clearance  thats what I like no rubibng no rear end swap no 14x6 and pick them up for  200 bucks down the street from my pad oh yeah and two tall cans of miller lite what a deal :biggrin:
> *


im swapping my 15's for some 14x7's, hopefully this weekend, all you need now is some 3 bar knockoffs bro


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

g-house74 car is looking tight bro


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 23 2009, 11:18 PM~13674242
> *im swapping my 15's for some 14x7's, hopefully this weekend, all you need now is some 3 bar knockoffs bro
> *


I know the original ones are hard to come by I seen them go for up to 400.00 bucks on ebay with your t-tops your rides is going to be off the hook


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 24 2009, 01:23 AM~13674856
> *g-house74 car is looking tight bro
> *


Thanks Tom i get nothing but compliments with the interior you hook me up with thanks again bro moneys kind of tight hopefully I can stack some chips and get it painted soon all tha matters is tha am staying true its not for sale dont like big wheels and I am part of this glasshouse familia fuck it I roll it with my og paint for now dont give fuck I AM G-HOUSE RIDER FOR LIFE IT"S IN MY BLOOD I KNOW U CAN RELATE.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 23 2009, 11:32 PM~13673838
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That looks clean! :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 24 2009, 12:32 AM~13673838
> *What up glasshouse family? I haven't done much to my ride but added some truspokes to it.....
> *


looks sweet man.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

G-HOUSE FAMILY IS LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: HOPEFULLY I CAN START DRIVING MINE SOON


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 24 2009, 01:50 AM~13674901
> *Thanks Tom i get nothing but compliments with the interior you hook me up with thanks again bro moneys kind of tight hopefully I can stack some chips and get it painted soon all tha matters is tha am staying  true its not for sale dont like big wheels and I am part of this glasshouse familia fuck it I roll it with my og paint for now dont give fuck I AM G-HOUSE RIDER FOR LIFE IT"S IN MY BLOOD I KNOW U CAN RELATE.
> *


hell yes..... I rolled my 74' og faded brown..with a new vinal top and bumperkit on stocks for years ...PROUD AS FUCK :biggrin:


can't wait to drop my seats off for the 76' guy does nice upholstery


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 23 2009, 10:32 PM~13673838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those rims go with a glasshouse.


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 23 2009, 09:32 PM~13673838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 24 2009, 08:21 AM~13676304
> *G-HOUSE FAMILY IS LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: HOPEFULLY I CAN START DRIVING MINE SOON
> *


SAME HERE HOMIE I CANT WAIT TO START DRIVING MINE A COUPLE MORE WEEKS ....KEEPING IT OG FOR NOW :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Apr 24 2009, 10:04 AM~13677282
> *those rims go with a glasshouse.
> *



:yes: :nicoderm: ......need to find me a set...sell the 100 spokes :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 24 2009, 11:22 AM~13678098
> *:yes:  :nicoderm: ......need to find me a set...sell the 100 spokes :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Apr 24 2009, 10:20 AM~13678084
> *SAME HERE HOMIE I CANT WAIT TO START DRIVING MINE A COUPLE MORE WEEKS ....KEEPING IT OG FOR NOW :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 23 2009, 10:32 PM~13673838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good!
i guess we are all rolling on tru's now!


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Apr 24 2009, 10:20 AM~13677453
> *Looks good homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Jose are you going to make it to this years GLASSHOUSE PICNIC I can't wait are u building a RAGHOUSE TOO


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 24 2009, 04:26 AM~13675137
> *That looks clean! :0
> *


THANKS HOMIE are you blowing the brains on your GLASSHOUSE


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Apr 24 2009, 12:59 PM~13679170
> *looks good!
> i guess we are all rolling on tru's now!
> *


THANKS FOR THE INSPARATION HOW'S YOUR HOUSE DOING


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Apr 24 2009, 10:04 AM~13677282
> *those rims go with a glasshouse.
> *


AFTER BROWSING AT OLD MAGAZINES AND MY DAD'S OLD PICS AND SEEING STRAY 52 GLASSHOUSE I KNEW THAT WAS IT I HAD TO TAKE IT BACK TO 1974


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 24 2009, 06:11 AM~13675459
> *looks sweet man.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 24 2009, 04:08 PM~13680847
> *AFTER BROWSING AT OLD MAGAZINES AND MY DAD'S OLD PICS AND SEEING STRAY 52 GLASSHOUSE I KNEW THAT WAS IT I HAD TO TAKE IT BACK TO 1974
> *


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 24 2009, 02:59 PM~13680785
> *Thanks Jose are you going to make it to this years GLASSHOUSE PICNIC I can't wait are u building a RAGHOUSE TOO
> *


I will try to make it this time, I just need to know ahead of time. Yes I am building a 75 conv.....


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 24 2009, 05:02 PM~13680807
> *THANKS HOMIE are you blowing the brains on your GLASSHOUSE
> *


Yes sir. Now Im going to have to ware shades















:nicoderm:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 24 2009, 06:09 PM~13681697
> *Yes sir. Now Im going to have to ware shades
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my next step BLOWN DOME ON MY HOUSE


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHAT UP TOM :wave:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Apr 24 2009, 11:59 AM~13679170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE MY 42" WAITING ALSO TO GO ON THE GLASSHOUSE :cheesy:


----------



## cuauhtemoc (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 23 2009, 11:32 PM~13673838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie i like them truespokes :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 23 2009, 09:32 PM~13673838
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD HECTOR :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 21 2009, 10:31 PM~13651504
> *yes thats how i get my pics on here
> i even have my homies send me pics and then
> i send them to my photobucket acount like these pics sent to my phone
> ...


NICE HOUSE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 24 2009, 04:04 PM~13680814
> *THANKS FOR THE INSPARATION HOW'S YOUR HOUSE DOING
> *


 thanks! 
paint is done need money for pinstripping and interior.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Apr 24 2009, 10:57 PM~13683985
> *thanks!
> paint is done need money for pinstripping and interior.
> *


pics??? :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 24 2009, 10:58 PM~13683987
> *pics??? :biggrin:
> *


x76'


sup hector when you gonna roll down again have a couple drinks


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Can we get Top Dogg for a little cleaning in this thread please.

I fell this is one place shit talking can take a hike.


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 25 2009, 02:10 AM~13684712
> *Can we get Top Dogg for a little cleaning in this thread please.
> 
> I feel this is one place shit talking can take a hike.
> *


co-signed...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 24 2009, 09:09 PM~13681697
> *Yes sir. Now Im going to have to ware shades
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie...what size?


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Apr 25 2009, 06:40 AM~13684925
> *looks good homie...what size?
> *


Thanks, Its a 44"


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 25 2009, 08:55 AM~13684954
> *Thanks,  Its a 44"
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP G-HOUSE FAM...THANKS TO LUNATIC FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH A GOOD STEERING COLUMN NOW I CAN GET TO WORK ON MY GLASSHOUSE A BIT


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 23 2009, 10:32 PM~13673838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wish i can get my hands on some trus,,looks clean


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76+Apr 24 2009, 06:09 PM~13681697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 24 2009, 05:09 PM~13681697
> *Yes sir. Now Im going to have to ware shades
> 
> 
> ...


nice job on the roof


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Manu Samoa heater box he has for sale.PM him if interested.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hey guys whats up,

i am back from the states, spent two weeks in LA, SD & LV looking for cars and parts to
buy, saw the pico rivera show and so on and so on.... here are some pix. big greet and
sorry to smurf and harbour phil as well as invisible empire - sorry that i didnt make it.










nice meeting you two!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

met up with oldschool-rimm homie saul too










he had a set of domed caps with metal flags waiting for me to run on my cross laced tru rays :biggrin:


oh.. hard to see but check out my shirt :cheesy:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Apr 25 2009, 04:01 AM~13684792
> *co-signed...
> *



Topic has been cleaned up guys.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

picked up some parts too....











4 all chrome custom adex..... serial 1976 A B C D :biggrin: 










regular one is for my homie 




oh and this was chillin at memory lane junk yard


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN YOU WERE IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD...MEMORY LANE ON LOMITA?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C.+Apr 25 2009, 10:37 PM~13687072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i scored one in all back awhile back. definately worth it!
mine will go into my all og factory style engine compartment this summer


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 25 2009, 12:49 PM~13687131
> *yea that was the day when i came back from SD, actually wanted to meet up with
> harbourphil that afternoon but didnt work out. we seriously were all over the place
> in LA.
> ...


I LIVE IN THE SAME AREA....WOULD OF BEEN COOL TO MEET YOU


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+Apr 25 2009, 02:12 PM~13686979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Badass


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 25 2009, 02:19 PM~13687302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice saul thanks 4 the pic


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 25 2009, 01:08 PM~13686952
> *hey guys whats up,
> 
> i am back from the states, spent two weeks in LA, SD & LV looking for cars and parts to
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 25 2009, 04:26 PM~13687331
> *Thank you  :h5:
> :0 Badass
> *


X2 on both accounts


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 25 2009, 12:13 PM~13686981
> *picked up some parts too....
> 
> 
> ...


thats about 2 blocks from my house GLASSHOUSE HEAVEN LOL


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 24 2009, 09:37 PM~13683289
> *LOOKS GOOD HECTOR :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks RICH


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 25 2009, 01:10 PM~13686967
> *met up with oldschool-rimm homie saul too
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THE TRU GURU SAAAAUUULLLL!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL MERO MERO 57 (Nov 25, 2008)

whats up saul its eugene


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 25 2009, 01:19 PM~13687302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC SAUL :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> hey guys whats up,
> 
> i am back from the states, spent two weeks in LA, SD & LV looking for cars and parts to
> buy, saw the pico rivera show and so on and so on.... here are some pix. big greet and
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

that is a sweet lookin ride man


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 26 2009, 12:57 AM~13691568
> *that  is a sweet lookin ride man
> *


thank you


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pics everyone....

thanks again topdogg  

hey hooked to glass.... hopefully next time we can chill...memory lane is 2 blocks from our house...


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 25 2009, 03:19 PM~13687302
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a bad ass pic Saul. What year was it taken? :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 26 2009, 10:33 AM~13691663
> *great pics everyone....
> 
> thanks again topdogg
> ...



:angry: shit, if i only knew it was that close


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Apr 26 2009, 03:04 AM~13691588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aright thats enough now....



Just buggin man.lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Apr 26 2009, 09:48 AM~13692735
> *:angry: shit, if i only knew it was that close
> *


 :yessad: .....


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

keep them pics coming


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 26 2009, 09:05 PM~13693411
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i remember that car from waaaay back in this topic! nice, hardly seen anyother pix :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 26 2009, 11:18 AM~13693503
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I WANT MINE IN THE SAME COLOR'S AS THIS ONE  SILVER AND BLACK RAIDERS BABY :cheesy:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> WHAT COLOR IS YOUR INTERIOR? LIKE A IVORY :dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 26 2009, 12:37 PM~13693612
> *I WANT MINE IN THE SAME COLOR'S AS THIS ONE    SILVER AND BLACK RAIDERS BABY  :cheesy:
> *



:nono: thats my color :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C.+Apr 26 2009, 12:37 PM~13693612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 26 2009, 11:43 AM~13693639
> *:nono: thats my color :biggrin:
> *



WERE GOING TO HAVE TO WORK SOMETHING OUT HERE BRO LOL

EITHER THAT OR GO FOR A WHITE AND BLACK :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 26 2009, 12:56 PM~13693701
> *WERE GOING TO HAVE TO WORK SOMETHING OUT HERE BRO LOL
> 
> EITHER THAT OR GO FOR A WHITE AND BLACK  :cheesy:
> *



trust me....even the same color....my car will look totally different


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 26 2009, 01:03 PM~13693749
> *:thumbsup:
> *



o...and you forgot to grab those papers with the suspension parts on them...they were hanging on the wall...my bro forgot to remind you..you probably were looking right at them...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 26 2009, 12:12 PM~13693788
> *o...and you forgot to grab those papers with the suspension parts on them...they were hanging on the wall...my bro forgot to remind you..you probably were looking right at them...
> *



DAMN YOUR RIGHT I FORGOT ALL ABOUT THEM :angry: OH WELL NEXT TIME BRO


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 26 2009, 01:13 PM~13693793
> *DAMN YOUR RIGHT I FORGOT ALL ABOUT THEM  :angry: OH WELL NEXT TIME BRO
> *



just stop by....my bro is out there tearing the 74' apart


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I WON'T HAVE A CHANCE TILL TUESDAY uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: coo...garage is open someone is there :biggrin: 

 last breathe


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

76 IS LOOKING GOOD THOUGH


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 26 2009, 01:28 PM~13693866
> *76 IS LOOKING GOOD THOUGH
> *



thanks...alot of hard work in that poor car...can't wait to hit the HxA and coast flossin'


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 26 2009, 01:25 PM~13693851
> *:uh: coo...garage is open someone is there :biggrin:
> 
> last breathe
> ...


dang camara phone takes good pics


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: its an apple


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Apr 26 2009, 12:18 PM~13693503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT TO START DRIVING MY TUG BOAT AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

man i want one of these


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Apr 26 2009, 08:01 PM~13695766
> *man i want one of these
> *


thats what happened to me.
then i did this.. 
lol.










got some parts for it too.. 
















hopefully get it back to the city by next week sometime.. 
frickin cant wait.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 26 2009, 07:52 PM~13696262
> *thats what happened to me.
> then i did this..
> lol.
> ...


Nice ride. Are those 14s?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 26 2009, 06:52 PM~13696262
> *thats what happened to me.
> then i did this..
> lol.
> ...


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Man I have a 75 caprice classic with skirts ,pwr windows,tilt,and air, real clean car, 73,000 original miles off the original owner that I am, THINKING, about getting rid of.. I got to many projects on the go. :dunno:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

The ac delete box is on it's way to my favorite part of California which is the harbor area to the Homie 310 sfcc. I will ship it out this week Homie.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pics... :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> > WHAT COLOR IS YOUR INTERIOR? LIKE A IVORY :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hugos76+Apr 26 2009, 09:03 PM~13696385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats another one that got me wanting a glass.. at least i think it was. looks like one that was in LRM a bit ago. looks like same photo shoot i think. cant remember


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa+Apr 26 2009, 06:24 PM~13696640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO THAT LOOKS BAD ASS!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 26 2009, 11:20 PM~13698083
> * yes its an ivory
> 
> 
> ...


that interior is sweet man.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Apr 24 2009, 11:15 AM~13678028
> *IAM LOOKING FOR THIS PART ANYBODY CAN HELP OUT WILL BE GREAT. 75 IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...


ANY BODY


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 26 2009, 08:20 PM~13698083
> * yes its an ivory
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 26 2009, 11:39 PM~13699519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 27 2009, 12:39 AM~13699519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 26 2009, 11:39 PM~13699519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this pic.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 26 2009, 09:32 PM~13698252
> *get outta here you non glasshouser..
> lol. just buggin man.. get rid of your car and get the one below.
> 
> *


 I do want a glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

just checking in G House Family :thumbsup: working hard to make it happen :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Page 3 :uh: 

Took the Glasshouse to Chicago this weekend...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 26 2009, 07:55 PM~13695705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

Good to meet you Hugo  ill post some pics of our Glasshouse's


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WHAT'S UP FELLAS. I JUST BOUGHT 95 IMPALA REAR END FOR MY GLASS HOUSE TO CLEAR MY SKIRTS FOR THAT SIDE TO SIDE ACTION WITH DISC BRAKES AS A PLUS. DO I NEED THE DRIVESHAFT FROM THE 95 IMPALA TO USE THE REAR END? AND IS THERE ANYTHING ELSE I NEED TO MAKE IT WORK OUT AND THE BRAKES TO WORK PROPERLY? THANKS GLASS HOUSE FAMILY.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Apr 27 2009, 01:39 AM~13699519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then you know what you have to do my son. 
come over to the dark side.. lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 27 2009, 08:29 PM~13707835
> *WHAT'S UP FELLAS. I JUST BOUGHT 95 IMPALA REAR END FOR MY GLASS HOUSE TO CLEAR MY SKIRTS FOR THAT SIDE TO SIDE ACTION WITH DISC BRAKES AS A PLUS. DO I NEED THE DRIVESHAFT FROM THE 95 IMPALA TO USE THE REAR END? AND IS THERE ANYTHING ELSE I NEED TO MAKE IT WORK OUT AND THE BRAKES TO WORK PROPERLY? THANKS GLASS HOUSE FAMILY.
> *


dont quote me man but pretty sure you can shorten the shaft you have. 
get the right hoses so they are long enough.
and also spacers so the wheels clear the calipers...
but that last one may be only when you are running 13s

some one in here will say im sure.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 27 2009, 06:37 PM~13707344
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Good to meet you Hugo   ill post some pics of our Glasshouse's
> *



Same here Bro. To bad I had to leave a lil early.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 27 2009, 06:35 PM~13707330
> *Page 3  :uh:
> 
> Took the Glasshouse to Chicago this weekend...
> ...


 :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 27 2009, 07:41 PM~13708011
> *dont quote me man but pretty sure you can shorten the shaft you have.
> get the right hoses so they are long enough.
> and also spacers so the wheels clear the calipers...
> ...



THANKS SOCAPSPOTS.  


ANYONE REMEBER WHERE THE SUBJECTS OF REAR END SWAPS ARE AT ON THE GLASSHOUSE FEST? I KNOW THERE WAS A LOT OF INFO. ON THE REAR END SWAP.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

THANKS JROCK ON THE REAR BUMPER HOOK UP


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> THANKS JROCK ON THE REAR BUMPER HOOK UP
> [/quote
> 
> 
> NO PROBLEM LA$WEST$RYDER. THANKS FOR GIVING ME THE EXTRA MUSCLE WITH THE REAR END FROM YOU AND YOUR PARTNER! HOPE TO SEE YOU GUY'S SOON!  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 27 2009, 06:34 PM~13707906
> *I WANT T TOPS....
> :tears:  :tears:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> ...


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

these are for sale in my area :0 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-c...QAdIdZ119024721

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-c...QAdIdZ120691178


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 28 2009, 01:04 AM~13712128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a cool picture man.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 26 2009, 11:39 PM~13699519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS. :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 27 2009, 11:04 PM~13712128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHELADAS75, harborareaPhil

sup tom


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Apr 27 2009, 11:04 PM~13712120
> *these are for sale in my area :0
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-c...QAdIdZ119024721
> ...



dang check out the blue one with bumper kit already on the thing! :cheesy: 

sweet price too


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Apr 28 2009, 11:05 AM~13715809
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHELADAS75, harborareaPhil
> 
> ...



sup bro... :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 28 2009, 12:04 AM~13712128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 27 2009, 11:04 PM~13712128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  BADASS


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 26 2009, 11:39 PM~13699519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

>


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHAT UP TOM :wave:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 28 2009, 07:04 AM~13712128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


super nice car! nothing but respect, for having the guts to cut the roof. it just looks bad ass! any more plans? are you sticking with the oldschool theme?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Apr 28 2009, 02:06 PM~13717726
> *super nice car! nothing but respect, for having the guts to cut the roof. it just looks bad ass! any more plans? are you sticking with the oldschool theme?
> *


i got alot more plans for it, maybe after i finish school ill jump back on it, i wanna build it to look like a Glasshouse my uncle had when i was a kid, brandywine with trus and 520's and OG interior but with my own lil ad on's as well


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

uffin: Sounds great.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 27 2009, 11:04 PM~13712128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 28 2009, 02:11 PM~13717776
> *i got alot more plans for it, maybe after i finish school ill jump back on it, i wanna build it to look like a Glasshouse my uncle had when i was a kid, brandywine with trus and 520's and OG interior but with my own lil ad on's as well
> *


DAM THAT LOOKS CLEAN THAT'S WHY I AM NOT IN A RUSH LITTLE BY LITTLE BUT AM STICKING TO OLD SCHOOL STYLE IT'S LIKE I AM STUCK IN 70's TRUSPOKES,CURB FILLERS,ETCHING ON GLASS SIMPLE PINSTRIPES CUSTOM GRILL GLASS PACKS 8TRACK AND MORE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 27 2009, 10:04 PM~13712128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> :biggrin:
> :wave:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> > :biggrin:
> > :wave:
> 
> 
> any more pics of the t tops on this car? and info on it?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm: johnny doing things right..... makes even more proud of our family


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BACKYARD HYDRAULICS REPPIN AVONDALE MAJESTICS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 27 2009, 04:35 PM~13707330
> *Page 3  :uh:
> 
> Took the Glasshouse to Chicago this weekend...
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ON~THEM~THANGZ (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Apr 26 2009, 06:01 PM~13695766
> *man i want one of these
> *


X2!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 28 2009, 07:42 PM~13721442
> *any more pics of the t tops on this car? and info on it?
> *


there alot of pics some pages back from when i cut the roof, any questions you got just hit me up


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 28 2009, 08:15 PM~13722100
> *:nicoderm: johnny doing things right..... makes even more proud of our family
> *


Thanks Tom


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 28 2009, 01:25 PM~13717350
> *WHAT UP TOM :wave:
> *



what's up bro....


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 28 2009, 10:18 PM~13724568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

parted out 73 caprice parts, got some new parts too
digital dash, drilled and slotted rotors, moonroof, new gas tank, new radiator, still in box
here are some pics,


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

I HAVE FRONT AND REAR BUMPERS FOR 75-76 CAPRICE OR IMPALA IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FOR SALE GREAT CONDITION
















150.00 EACH


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 29 2009, 06:06 PM~13732900
> *uffin:
> *


Mine & Hugo76 Glasshouses from sundays picnic in Chicago.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: :420:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 29 2009, 05:39 PM~13733196
> *Mine & Hugo76 Glasshouses from sundays picnic in Chicago.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what I was looking for! :cheesy:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 29 2009, 04:39 PM~13733196
> *Mine & Hugo76 Glasshouses from sundays picnic in Chicago.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD MAN  uffin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT FOR THE G-HOUSE FAMILIA


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 29 2009, 10:09 PM~13734951
> *TTT FOR THE G-HOUSE FAMILIA
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Apr 29 2009, 08:33 PM~13737438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 29 2009, 04:39 PM~13733196
> *Mine & Hugo76 Glasshouses from sundays picnic in Chicago.
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING REALLY GOOD IN CHICAGO :worship:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Apr 29 2009, 08:32 PM~13737417
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MY JAW DROPPED AFTER SEEING THIS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 28 2009, 10:18 PM~13724568
> *
> 
> 
> ...



checkd out the pics n stuff :thumbsup: never knew they came original t top. now i want one to :biggrin: good work on the ride dude


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 29 2009, 11:09 PM~13738818
> *checkd out the pics n stuff :thumbsup:  never knew they came original t top. now i want one to :biggrin:  good work on  the ride dude
> *


good luck, you just gotta find the right donor car


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 29 2009, 04:39 PM~13733196
> *Mine & Hugo76 Glasshouses from sundays picnic in Chicago.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE GLASSHOUSE. HOPEFULLY MINE WILL BE LOOKING THAT GOOD


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Apr 29 2009, 11:31 PM~13737398
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

beautiful rag La-Fa.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 24 2009, 02:08 AM~13674166
> *where are ya located? what year are the parts for? and PM me a price on the hood hindges
> *


parts were bought for 76 impala.


but most of the parts i have fit 74-76 some parts were the same 71-76, just depends on the part.



hood hinges, $120 shipped for the NOS pair.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 29 2009, 04:39 PM~13733196
> *Mine & Hugo76 Glasshouses from sundays picnic in Chicago.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

Hugo 76 get back to Chi-Town thread


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Apr 29 2009, 04:39 PM~13733196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  nice rag bro


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Apr 30 2009, 08:18 PM~13748156
> *we have to extend them a arms
> nice rag bro
> *


:yessad: Im working on it
the economy is slow


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

without quoting all the above pics again.
nice rides guys. 
i'll get some of the 76 once get it back to the city tomorrow.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT FROM PG 2


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@May 1 2009, 12:22 PM~13756545
> *TTT FROM PG 2
> *


call me :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Apr 29 2009, 08:32 PM~13737417
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 CLEAN


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*looking through the roof*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

GETTIN MY DAILY DRIVER READY :biggrin: 
http://i39.tinypic.com/iger8i.jpg[/img]]420
http://i42.tinypic.com/24uvt5w.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Apr 29 2009, 09:32 PM~13737417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *SWEET* :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: G/R house family. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

brought it home yesterday. tomorrow is 4bbl intake and carb.. then its time to find a rear end.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 3 2009, 10:22 AM~13770521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

just finished parting out my 73 caprice got lots of parts, tilt steering columb, digital dash, drilled and sloted rotors ect. 

heres the link 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=470625&hl

heres a couple of new pics 

IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/2wmowhc.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

got a nice tilt for the car and other parts from my 73 caprice, digital dash, til, new radiator, power windows ect. i even have a moon roof, 








tilt columb out 








drilled/slotted rotors 








digital dash 








moon roof out


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twodacurb_@May 3 2009, 03:29 PM~13771611
> *got a nice tilt for the car and other parts from my 73 caprice, digital dash, til, new radiator, power windows ect. i even have a moon roof,
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the digital? pm me


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

what up G-house fam. got another back window trim complete, off 75 caprice for $100.00 dollars get at me MIKE JONES 310-208-9837


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Anyone wanna get rid of there glasshouse?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@May 4 2009, 10:45 AM~13778121
> *Anyone wanna get rid of there glasshouse?
> *



sure, for the right $$$$$$$


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@May 4 2009, 10:45 AM~13778121
> *Anyone wanna get rid of there glasshouse?
> *


i got one $4000 cdn or 3400 us 76 caprice


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@May 4 2009, 07:45 AM~13778121
> *Anyone wanna get rid of there glasshouse?
> *


1975 caprice 71,435 miles
























































MAKE OFFER
:biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 3 2009, 11:22 AM~13770521
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 4 2009, 09:18 AM~13778392
> *i got one $4000 cdn or 3400 us 76 caprice
> *


pics.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 2 2009, 03:28 PM~13766176
> *looking through the roof
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 third pic from the left looks familiar :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 4 2009, 05:46 PM~13782297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@May 4 2009, 08:45 AM~13778121
> *Anyone wanna get rid of there glasshouse?
> *


you know the price on mine


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+May 3 2009, 12:50 PM~13770647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.
didnt get as much as i wanted done at the shop.. 
but i can say that them damn carb rebuild kits sure have gone up in price. 
of course that last time i purchased one was a few years ago.
and no more brass floats.. what the fuck is that about..


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks to Mr E laid for the pic ! Sun came out just long enough to hit up the first show/cruise of the year.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 4 2009, 03:46 PM~13782297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 1 2009, 12:46 PM~13756788
> *call me  :biggrin:
> *



I JUST GOT BACK FROM SD...I WILL CALL YOU TOMORROW AFTER WORK BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 4 2009, 03:45 PM~13782288
> *:0  :0  third pic from the left looks familiar  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: theres a couple thanks to you


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@May 4 2009, 10:14 PM~13787061
> *Thanks to Mr E laid for the pic !  Sun came out just long enough to hit up the first show/cruise of the year.
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean looks like my old G-HOUSE :tears:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 5 2009, 09:07 AM~13790304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is that!? looks like a mad max ghouse


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@May 5 2009, 09:18 AM~13790403
> *what is that!?  looks like a mad max ghouse
> *



just needs a turbo V6.... glass-national :cheesy:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

housers to the top!


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@May 5 2009, 11:18 AM~13790403
> *what is that!?  looks like a mad max ghouse
> *


going to have to wear football pads to drive it :cheesy:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 5 2009, 12:09 PM~13791632
> *going to have to wear football pads to drive it :cheesy:
> *


and ugly little kid with a boomerang


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 5 2009, 08:23 AM~13790457
> *just needs a turbo V6.... glass-national :cheesy:
> *


 hahaha


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMFCUSTOMS559_@May 5 2009, 05:15 PM~13790378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 more pictures? looks nice!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 4 2009, 03:46 PM~13782297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

almost there
http://i42.tinypic.com/noblw8.jpg[/img]]420
http://i41.tinypic.com/9qbg50.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

:biggrin: bump :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

page 3 :angry: 

TTT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

ready to get painted and put on the glass... 

i have resorted to having my buddy do the work for me because the company i work for has me traveling for the next 2 weeks. 

hopefully it will be done when i get back. pretty sure it will.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

engine bay after the wash. gettin rid of that old 2 barrel for a quadrajet. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 6 2009, 03:35 PM~13806489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 6 2009, 05:35 PM~13806489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice i still gotta put a 4bbl on mine if i dont sell it


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

the stock 2 needs a rebuild. figured if im gonna dig into it i might as well put a 4 on it. better milage in the end as well.. so long as i keep my foot out of it that is. lol.

pretty sure there are some dudes out this way who would be interested in a glass.. depending on price...

post it up in the winnipeg topic.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 6 2009, 10:52 PM~13810044
> *the stock 2 needs a rebuild. figured if im gonna dig into it i might as well put a 4 on it. better milage in the end as well.. so long as i keep my foot out of it that is. lol.
> 
> pretty sure there are some dudes out this way who would be interested in a glass.. depending on price...
> ...


im hesitating to sell it im probly gonna try to sell my z's and my coupe first


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lets see them Z's.. what you want for them?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 6 2009, 10:58 PM~13810133
> *lets see them Z's.. what you want for them?
> *


not sure on a price when im ready to sell them ill post it up unless i get a good offer they have the og locking adaptors but i have to send the k-offs back to jd to rechrome them cuz they were in a bad batch from before he owned the company and started peeling a bit


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 6 2009, 03:35 PM~13806489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what mine had to till i changed it all out


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I got some front bumper guards for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=474951


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 6 2009, 11:02 PM~13810200
> *not sure on a price when im ready to sell them ill post it up unless i get a good offer they have the og locking adaptors but i have to send the k-offs back to jd to rechrome them cuz they were in a bad batch from before he owned the company and started peeling a bit
> 
> 
> ...


nice...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

mini-house


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

:biggrin: hmmm...

would those be t-tops your cuttin into that? :biggrin:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

i got these 75 impala skirts don't no what there worth just make an offer not sure if they fit other years


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

1975 caprice 71,435 miles $3,000


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

SAW HIM CRUISING DOWN FLORENCE BLVD IN FRONT OF BICYCLE CASINO


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76+May 7 2009, 06:23 PM~13819846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

nice lookin ride chopper.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@May 7 2009, 09:05 PM~13821586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT, JUST MORE INSPIRATION FOR ME TO FINISH MY 76 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

1159 pages







damn


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 7 2009, 02:21 PM~13817510
> *:biggrin: hmmm...
> 
> would those be t-tops your cuttin into that? :biggrin:
> *


...... mmmmmm.... maybe :biggrin: 




nice Bon-Fire chelo


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/1156557747.html
not a bad price if your looking for a project


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 8 2009, 09:41 AM~13824908
> *:0
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/1156557747.html
> not a bad price if your looking for a project
> *


damn a 4 berrow carb wtf is that


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 7 2009, 06:23 PM~13819846
> *1975 caprice  71,435 miles  $3,000
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!

HEY HOMIES NEED SOME HELP. LOOKING FOR THE SIDE OUTSIDE WINDOW TRIM


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 8 2009, 10:04 AM~13825120
> *NICE!
> 
> HEY HOMIES NEED SOME HELP. LOOKING FOR THE SIDE OUTSIDE WINDOW TRIM
> *


if your talkin about around the quarter window youll probly never find a set i have a set but its old and faded


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@May 7 2009, 09:05 PM~13821586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 8 2009, 07:46 AM~13824959
> *damn a 4 berrow carb wtf is that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: shoots fire out the glass pipes too :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 8 2009, 12:55 AM~13823656
> *...... mmmmmm.... maybe :biggrin:
> nice Bon-Fire chelo
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 8 2009, 08:05 PM~13831926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 MAN ALL THIS PIX IS FEEDING MY ADDICTION . NEED SOME MOTIVATION LIKE THIS ,TO GET MY ASS BACK IN THE GARAGE.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@May 7 2009, 08:05 PM~13821586
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS PICTURE BRO


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

@ my sons afterschool program little car show
here in Stockton Ca.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice to see your car with the hood on bro


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@May 8 2009, 09:52 PM~13832376
> *BAD ASS PICTURE BRO
> *


thanx


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@May 8 2009, 09:07 PM~13833050
> *thanx
> *



GREAT BACKGROUND PIC FOR MY WORK COMPUTER :cheesy:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 7 2009, 10:56 PM~13822373
> *I LIKE IT, JUST MORE INSPIRATION FOR ME TO FINISH MY 76 :thumbsup:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 8 2009, 09:05 PM~13831926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 8 2009, 10:06 PM~13833044
> *nice to see your car with the hood on bro
> *


THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finaly found someone that can match Kandy.....


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 8 2009, 08:05 PM~13831926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one day...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

what image host do you guys use..i was using cardomain but its all screwed up now.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 9 2009, 10:33 AM~13836404
> *what image host do you guys use..i was using cardomain but its all screwed up now.
> *


WWW.PHOTOBUCKET.COM

what i like about photobucket is you can take a pic with your phone and send it to your photobucket account and it'll store thepics for you


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

fresh ou of the paint shop


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 9 2009, 02:14 PM~13837400
> *
> 
> 
> ...



It came out bad ass!


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 9 2009, 04:05 AM~13831926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that ride is bad!!


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 9 2009, 04:05 AM~13831926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder why more people dont use those side body moldings, they look bad on this one


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 9 2009, 01:14 PM~13837400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice bro...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND BODY BUSHINGS???


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

WHAT UP G HOUSE FAM, MY 75 RAG DIDNT COME WIT AC, I WAS JUS WANDERING DOES ANYBODY SELL A COMPLETE KIT FOR THAT OR SHOULD I JUS SAY "HELL IT" AND ROLL WITHOUT, I THOUGHT ID CONSULT WIT THE BIG GLASS FAM B4 I MAKE A MOVE,  ANY INPUT WOULD HELP........ REE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGPHACE_@May 10 2009, 03:39 PM~13845509
> *WHAT UP G HOUSE FAM, MY 75 RAG DIDNT COME WIT AC, I WAS JUS WANDERING DOES ANYBODY SELL A COMPLETE KIT FOR THAT OR SHOULD I JUS SAY "HELL IT" AND ROLL WITHOUT, I THOUGHT ID CONSULT WIT THE BIG GLASS FAM B4 I MAKE A MOVE,   ANY INPUT WOULD HELP........  REE
> *


THAT IS YOUR A/C BRO :biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@May 10 2009, 06:52 PM~13846437
> *THAT IS YOUR A/C BRO  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 10 2009, 07:04 PM~13846559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ..

right click save...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@May 10 2009, 06:05 PM~13846568
> *:werd:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 10 2009, 09:04 PM~13846559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+May 7 2009, 10:18 PM~13820969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@May 10 2009, 10:25 PM~13846780
> *:0 ..
> 
> right click save...
> *


done


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGPHACE_@May 10 2009, 04:39 PM~13845509
> *WHAT UP G HOUSE FAM, MY 75 RAG DIDNT COME WIT AC, I WAS JUS WANDERING DOES ANYBODY SELL A COMPLETE KIT FOR THAT OR SHOULD I JUS SAY "HELL IT" AND ROLL WITHOUT, I THOUGHT ID CONSULT WIT THE BIG GLASS FAM B4 I MAKE A MOVE,   ANY INPUT WOULD HELP........  REE
> *


WITH ALL THE PEOPLE TAKING THERES OUT IM SURE YOU COULD SCORE ON ONE HERE! I GOT MINE TO BLOW NICE COLD AIR SO WHEN YOU GUYS SEE ME ROLLING IN 100 DEGREE WEATHER WITH THE WINDOWS UP YOU WILL SEE ME WITH A BIG SMILE :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 8 2009, 09:39 AM~13826042
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: shoots fire out the glass pipes too  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


 :0


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 8 2009, 07:05 PM~13831926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

when you take the vinyl top off a g-house do u need any window trim to make it look like a hard top?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 10 2009, 03:12 PM~13844721
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND BODY BUSHINGS???
> *


I need these bitches bad.. anybody???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@May 11 2009, 11:04 AM~13851983
> *when you take the vinyl top off a g-house do u need any window trim to make it look like a hard top?
> *


nope... just peel off


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 11 2009, 01:38 PM~13853491
> *I need these bitches bad.. anybody???
> *


x2.... I've been searching for the core support bushings

nothing so far :angry:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76+May 11 2009, 10:55 PM~13858826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*What up Glasshouse Homies, what's crack-e-lacken. Haven't been onhere for a minute, Love the Pictures, Car's looking bad ass Johny(Mr.74) much props.
Keep up the good work Homies.

P.S
I've been slow on mine, just finished putting all the new rubber and stainless on my Ride this past week, also added a couple of things to the engine, nothing major.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Few more shots of my engine bay, no show status shit up in here, just something simple incase i have to pop the hood open. :biggrin: *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

smurf hella clene


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 11 2009, 11:56 PM~13859387
> *Few more shots of my engine bay, no show status shit up in here, just something simple incase i have to pop the hood open. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 LOOKING REAL CLEAN :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Now*


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 11 2009, 11:04 PM~13859436
> *Now
> 
> 
> ...


shits hella clene as fuck smurf

not to much just right


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider+May 12 2009, 12:00 AM~13859411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*My Leather is just itching to have me sit on it :biggrin: *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 11 2009, 11:22 PM~13859608
> *Thanks Homies, just trying to catch up, can't wait to take the Big Dog out for a spin hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 12 2009, 12:23 AM~13859632
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks Homie.

Summer is right around the corner, time to bring out the Little Cup too, with a couple of upgrades :biggrin:  *


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 11 2009, 10:56 PM~13859387
> *Few more shots of my engine bay, no show status shit up in here, just something simple incase i have to pop the hood open. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REALLY GOOD SMURF :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looking good smurf


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Smurf is still doin it big :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 11 2009, 11:04 PM~13859436
> *Now
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey guys can you help me out 
i a looking for a tilt steering column for my 75 .
hit me up if you know where to get one or who has one


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

askin for profilin' :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76+May 11 2009, 11:55 PM~13858826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Smurf, glad to see you still working on the house bro.... You have a PM


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 11 2009, 03:51 PM~13853614
> *x2.... I've been searching for the core support bushings
> 
> nothing so far :angry:
> *



Did you buy a new set of bushings and they didnt come with them?? or you just need the core support bushings?? I was just going to order them from GM or out of resto book. I can check on my other frame they still may be on their, if you just need some.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 12 2009, 03:22 PM~13864461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you dont get the boys pulling you over for that :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGPHACE_@May 10 2009, 04:39 PM~13845509
> *WHAT UP G HOUSE FAM, MY 75 RAG DIDNT COME WIT AC, I WAS JUS WANDERING DOES ANYBODY SELL A COMPLETE KIT FOR THAT OR SHOULD I JUS SAY "HELL IT" AND ROLL WITHOUT, I THOUGHT ID CONSULT WIT THE BIG GLASS FAM B4 I MAKE A MOVE,   ANY INPUT WOULD HELP........  REE
> *


if you were closer to cali i would trade you my a/c for your delete box that goes on the firewall


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

fuck just pulled the glasshouse out the garage and was ready to drive it for the first time this year then i get to the first set of lights and the fucker stalls and wouldnt start for a few minutes need a new carb now


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

smurf always raising the bar! looking good as fuck bro!

came home with a lil something from L.A. for the glasshouse today..


















fully done up driveshaft with a slip yoke.. for my caddy rearend swap. swap has been done for almost a year, but my homie made one shaft from the OG caddy shaft and from the OG house shaft. needless to say it vibrated and always fucked up the ujoints.

Big Rich over at Central Driveshafts in L.A. took care of me. Super fast service and a good ass deal. 

all new tube . u joints and slip yoke. the only thing he reused was the yoke that goes into the tranny.

just needto get my adjustable trailing arms so i can roll it locked up


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 11 2009, 10:50 PM~13859337
> *What up Glasshouse Homies, what's crack-e-lacken. Haven't been onhere for a minute, Love the Pictures, Car's looking bad ass Johny(Mr.74) much props.Keep up the good work Homies.
> 
> P.S
> ...


i appreciate the feedback dogg!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 12 2009, 03:28 PM~13865672
> *Did you buy a new set of bushings and they didnt come with them?? or you just need the core support bushings??  I was just going to order them from GM or out of resto book.  I can check on my other frame they still may be on their, if you just need some.
> *


  
.... :0 

I just need the core support bushings let me know...


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

dam i need to bring my GLASSHOUSE out!!!!!!!! seeing everybodys clean ass glass and rag houes's out makes me wana ride again!  but stay up GLASS AND RAG HOUSE family!!! keep these gangsta rides coming and banging! 







Mr. Glass


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Before











After


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@May 13 2009, 05:42 AM~13871629
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Working late


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

:biggrin: 

Finishing up the rear end


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Wasnt feeling that black moldings so i painted them :biggrin: 
before












































much better looks cleaner.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 12 2009, 04:28 PM~13865672
> *Did you buy a new set of bushings and they didnt come with them?? or you just need the core support bushings??  I was just going to order them from GM or out of resto book.  I can check on my other frame they still may be on their, if you just need some.
> *


hey homie, can u let me know where i can buy a complete set of bushings? neeed them bad.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

silver trim looks great!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@May 13 2009, 06:07 AM~13871706
> *Wasnt feeling that black moldings so i painted them :biggrin:
> before
> 
> ...


pics of the whole car after


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

like the silver moldings :biggrin:


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Needs a wash :cheesy:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

sup homies??????? if all goes well, mine will be going to paint in the next month or so :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN EVERYBODY IS LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:
ALMOST TIME TO START WORKING ON MINE


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

JC76. looking clean!!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I GOOGLED 1976 IMPALA AND CAME UP WITH A FEW THINGS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS NOW AVAILABLE. IF INTERESTED PM ME AND I WILL SEND THE FORM TO YOU. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO MAKE COPIES FOR YOUR CLUB MEMBER IF NEEDED.








PRE-REG FORM NOW AVAILABLE. PM FOR MORE INFO


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 10 2009, 05:12 PM~13844721
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND BODY BUSHINGS???
> *


I GOT A COMPLETE SET.


NOS GM.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 14 2009, 12:17 AM~13882185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn amagen getting pulled over by a four door 75 caprice.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 14 2009, 08:49 AM~13883888
> *I GOT A COMPLETE SET.
> NOS GM.
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@May 14 2009, 11:16 AM~13884151
> *Damn amagen getting pulled over by a four door 75 caprice.
> *


i wouldnt bother stopping probly be too slow those cops just cruisin


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@May 13 2009, 02:07 PM~13871706
> *Wasnt feeling that black moldings so i painted them :biggrin:
> before
> 
> ...


That black stripe actually looked pretty gangster. it went with the wheels and bumper trim, Throw in some black pinstripe.....awwww shit!!!!! But the grey looks good too


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@May 13 2009, 04:14 PM~13876117
> *Needs a wash  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...




SOOO, AHHHH, when is the garage sale? :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 14 2009, 12:15 AM~13882177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahah TWIN PEAKS ... anyone who hasn't seen that show at least check out season 1&2 they're fucking messed up cool show


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Need some help guys, I just got a new landau top put on my 76 and the plastic trim that goes over the roof broke in half cause it was so old  , anybody have one of these or know where to get one??


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 14 2009, 01:09 PM~13886402
> *Need some help guys, I just got a new landau top put on my 76 and the plastic trim that goes over the roof broke in half cause it was so old   , anybody have one of these or know where to get one??
> *


MADE THAT CALL FOR YOU, TOLD HIM TO GET A HOLD OF YOU, LMK


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76+May 11 2009, 09:55 PM~13858826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got my idea for my side moldings :biggrin: looking good jc


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

T T MF T


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sweet...


----------



## biggie (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@May 13 2009, 06:50 AM~13871647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOVING THAT!!! I'D SHOW MINE BUT DNT KNOW HOW TO POST THEM!!! :0


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggie_@May 14 2009, 10:52 PM~13892878
> *:0  LOVING THAT!!! I'D SHOW MINE BUT DNT KNOW HOW TO POST THEM!!!  :0
> *


Photobucket then IMG code


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@May 15 2009, 01:26 AM~13893130
> *Photobucket then IMG code
> *


X2


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biggie_@May 14 2009, 11:52 PM~13892878
> *:0  LOVING THAT!!! I'D SHOW MINE BUT DNT KNOW HOW TO POST THEM!!!  :0
> *


If I can post then anybody can do it :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i have 5 of the 6 75-76 6 piece molding (mid body) forsale. i also have a bunch of other stuff for 73-76 in the storage .Grilles, Bezels, front marker lights(75-76) amber lights , rear marker lights etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@May 15 2009, 01:52 PM~13898051
> *i have 5 of the 6 75-76 6 piece molding (mid body) forsale. i also have a bunch of other stuff for 73-76 in the storage .Grilles, Bezels, front marker lights(75-76) amber lights , rear marker lights etc. :thumbsup:
> *


 pics??


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@May 15 2009, 04:52 PM~13898051
> *i have 5 of the 6 75-76 6 piece molding (mid body) forsale. i also have a bunch of other stuff for 73-76 in the storage .Grilles, Bezels, front marker lights(75-76) amber lights , rear marker lights etc. :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

got the top on just need trim painted


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 15 2009, 05:03 PM~13899600
> *got the top on just need trim painted
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pics


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 15 2009, 07:10 PM~13901206
> * great pics
> *


 x2....... just layin' back in the cut...


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

:0 

]http://i42.tinypic.com/2lsuq9k.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks to vintage76


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@May 13 2009, 05:14 PM~13876117
> *Needs a wash  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of paint did you use for the side mouldings


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@May 14 2009, 06:32 PM~13889745
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shot, here's a booty shot


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 16 2009, 10:34 AM~13904804
> *Nice shot, here's a booty shot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@May 16 2009, 10:17 AM~13905034
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wish I had some passengers like that :biggrin:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

I NEED HELP.....I HAVE A 75 IMPALA...DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THE 75 CAPRICE FRONT CLIP WILL BOLT UP OR DO I HAVE TO CHANGE OUT THE DOORS AND ALL????THE FRONT CLIP ON THE IMPALA IS ULGY AS HELL.....ANY HELP WILL BE GREAT.....


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@May 16 2009, 10:42 AM~13905177
> *I NEED HELP.....I HAVE A 75 IMPALA...DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THE 75 CAPRICE FRONT CLIP WILL BOLT UP OR DO I HAVE TO CHANGE OUT THE DOORS AND ALL????THE FRONT CLIP ON THE IMPALA IS ULGY AS HELL.....ANY HELP WILL BE GREAT.....
> *


DOORS ARE THE SAME 71-76 IMPALA/CAPRICE HARDTOPS


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@May 16 2009, 10:17 AM~13905034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 16 2009, 09:34 AM~13904804
> *Nice shot, here's a booty shot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 11 2009, 09:56 PM~13859387
> *Few more shots of my engine bay, no show status shit up in here, just something simple incase i have to pop the hood open. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SUPER CLEAN SMURF


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 16 2009, 12:04 PM~13904966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up man..
been some time since i seen you around on here..
hows things been?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 16 2009, 02:03 AM~13899600
> *got the top on just need trim painted
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Im lovin it!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 12 2009, 07:56 AM~13859387
> *Few more shots of my engine bay, no show status shit up in here, just something simple incase i have to pop the hood open. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



that IS show status to me! i cant wait to see my engine bay all og but all clean. 

big propz to smurf!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 16 2009, 03:57 PM~13906735
> *:thumbsup: Im lovin it!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

anyone got those caprice door panel emblems ? i think 4rm a 72 let me kno PM :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 16 2009, 09:34 AM~13904804
> *Nice shot, here's a booty shot
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 16 2009, 10:04 AM~13904966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

raghouse for trade
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476994


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 16 2009, 10:48 AM~13905212
> *DOORS ARE THE SAME 71-76 IMPALA/CAPRICE HARDTOPS
> *


  so the power windows fro a 73 should work on my 75?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@May 16 2009, 05:42 PM~13907609
> *  so the power windows fro a 73 should work on my 75?
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@May 16 2009, 05:23 PM~13907483
> *raghouse for trade
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476994
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots+May 16 2009, 02:24 PM~13906162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 17 2009, 03:00 AM~13910337
> *JUST BEEN LAYIN LOW FOR A MIN BUT I BEEN AROUND. NEW THING IN THE WORKS.....JUST MOVIN IN SLOW MOTION
> 
> :biggrin: :wave:
> *


i hear yah man. finally gonna get into that 76 i picked up last year. first things are the intake and carb swap. 
hopefully get some pics up tonight.

and to anyone out there. who has a working 8-Track they want to part with. shoot me a PM.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 17 2009, 10:02 AM~13911015
> *i hear yah man. finally gonna get into that 76 i picked up last year. first things are the intake and carb swap.
> hopefully get some pics up tonight.
> 
> ...


i have a working 8-track ill see if i can find it i know its barried somewhere


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

whats up everyone long time no talk, still working on my 75 but been a bit side tracked got myself a 73 impala custom

im wondering if anyone knows the dif between a impala custom and a impala?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

here u go BAD COMPANY


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 16 2009, 06:00 PM~13907705
> *yes :biggrin:
> *


Does anyone have some tips on doing a manual to power window swap


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@May 17 2009, 12:45 PM~13912503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY RIGHT ON CHELO,WASNT EXPECTING THAT!! THATS NOT LAYING IN THE WEEDS,THATS IN DA SNOW :biggrin: !!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

THE BELL SHOW


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHOPPER 76, harborareaPhil

DID YOU FILL IT :ugh:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@May 17 2009, 03:26 PM~13913291
> *Does anyone have some tips on doing a manual to power window swap
> *


its easy ,if you have any questions let me know


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

my bro and I getting some work done on my 74
http://i42.tinypic.com/29oodi8.jpg[/img]]420
http://i44.tinypic.com/2q8trux.jpg[/img]]420
http://i40.tinypic.com/29eiz2d.jpg[/img]]420
getting the new car ready


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 18 2009, 12:11 AM~13916639
> *my bro and I getting some work done on my 74
> http://i42.tinypic.com/29oodi8.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2q8trux.jpg[/img]]420
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 17 2009, 09:27 PM~13916265
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHOPPER 76, harborareaPhil
> 
> ...


hell yes.....hopefully the 76' didn't get knocked off the jackstands


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

FROM THE BELL SHOW...TOO BAD I MISSED CHOPPER AND SMURF BY THE TIME I GOT TO DELEGATIONS RIDE THEY HAD LEFT...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 14 2009, 02:09 PM~13886402
> *Need some help guys, I just got a new landau top put on my 76 and the plastic trim that goes over the roof broke in half cause it was so old   , anybody have one of these or know where to get one??
> *


Not having any luck fellas anybody??


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

So the 76 front end will bolt right up to a 74?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@May 18 2009, 10:34 AM~13919185
> *So the 76 front end will bolt right up to a 74?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

so when are we going to start shooting out dates for the glasshouse picnic?????


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@May 18 2009, 07:34 AM~13919185
> *So the 76 front end will bolt right up to a 74?
> *


yes, from the fire wall forward. make sure you get the 76 rad support too.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

was able to get my house out for a little cruise last night :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

:0 Some clean rides :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

MY GLASSHOUSE GOT SOME LOTION :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 18 2009, 07:21 PM~13920811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@May 18 2009, 12:43 PM~13921639
> *MY GLASSHOUSE GOT SOME LOTION  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 18 2009, 11:52 AM~13920446
> *yes, from the fire wall forward. make sure you get the 76 rad support too.
> *


And wheel wells :wave:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 18 2009, 10:21 AM~13920811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@May 18 2009, 01:43 PM~13921639
> *MY GLASSHOUSE GOT SOME LOTION  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good. :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

2 all these GLASSHOUSES, :worship: :worship:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@May 18 2009, 08:12 PM~13926835
> *2 all these GLASSHOUSES,  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 18 2009, 11:21 AM~13920811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 18 2009, 11:23 AM~13920842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 18 2009, 11:23 AM~13920842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE GLASSHOUSE REALLY LIKE THOSE RIMS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@May 18 2009, 12:43 PM~13921639
> *MY GLASSHOUSE GOT SOME LOTION  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Ben..


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

SUP GH FAM SWAPPIN MY REAR END OUT SO I CAN TUCK IN THE 13S, GOTTA POSI OUTTA A 95 CAPRICE JUS WANDERING ABOUT WHAT MASTER CYLINDER, PROPORTIONING VALVES ETC. TO USE, ANY INFO WILL HELP THANKS FAM


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGPHACE_@May 18 2009, 08:25 PM~13928126
> *SUP GH FAM SWAPPIN MY REAR END OUT SO I CAN TUCK IN THE 13S, GOTTA POSI OUTTA A 95 CAPRICE JUS WANDERING ABOUT WHAT MASTER CYLINDER, PROPORTIONING VALVES ETC. TO USE, ANY INFO WILL HELP THANKS FAM
> *


click on dirtysanchez signature in this thread and he has ALL THE ANSWERS when it comes to 96caprice rear ends uce


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 18 2009, 09:43 PM~13928456
> *click on dirtysanchez signature in this thread and he has ALL THE ANSWERS when it comes to 96caprice rear ends uce
> *


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

got the carb onto the glass.. it is rebuildable... thats the one thing i will not tackle. buddy of mine will get it done for me. hopefully this week. 
if i can find a rear end the swap will be done next weekend..
and hopefully i can ride soon.. 
either way.
here some pics.

old..










newish...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

once i get it running right i'll doctor up the engine bay a bit better. not going to tear into it completely as yet.

and a question for anyone who has done a 4bbl swap. i am finding that the bracket for the throttle and cruz linkage is set to far back on the intake.. 

anyone else run into this issue. 
you can see what i am talking about in the last pic. the linkages are not hooked up.... because they wont reach.

any thoughts?

anyone??


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 18 2009, 10:18 PM~13929082
> *got the carb onto the glass.. it is rebuildable... thats the one thing i will not tackle.  buddy of mine will get it done for me. hopefully this week.
> if i can find a rear end the swap will be done next weekend..
> and hopefully i can ride soon..
> ...


looks good
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGPHACE+May 18 2009, 10:25 PM~13928126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@May 18 2009, 02:43 PM~13921639
> *MY GLASSHOUSE GOT SOME LOTION  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



sicc!!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 19 2009, 12:21 AM~13929128
> *once i get it running right i'll doctor up the engine bay a bit better. not going to tear into it completely  as yet.
> 
> and a question for anyone who has done a 4bbl swap. i am finding that the bracket for the throttle and cruz linkage is set to far back on the intake..
> ...


anyone at all??


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 18 2009, 06:52 PM~13920446
> *yes, from the fire wall forward. make sure you get the 76 rad support too.
> *


So id have to change the whole front of the car, fenders, wheel wells, and rad support?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 19 2009, 07:52 AM~13931838
> *anyone at all??
> *


from the pics I see.. you need the bracket that mounts on the rear of the carb for the lines to reach


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@May 19 2009, 09:19 AM~13932771
> *So id have to change the whole front of the car, fenders, wheel wells, and rad support?
> *


the whole front end bumper too


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 18 2009, 10:21 PM~13929128
> *once i get it running right i'll doctor up the engine bay a bit better. not going to tear into it completely  as yet.
> 
> and a question for anyone who has done a 4bbl swap. i am finding that the bracket for the throttle and cruz linkage is set to far back on the intake..
> ...


the 4 barrel has the throttle/kickdown cable bracket on the back of the carb,the 2 rear bolts that hold the carb on, hold that bracket on need pics?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

what up homies !?

I'm more busy with my plates lately then with the car itself but still wanna share....

finally put on my NOS registration sticker... anyone now if the Dec is correct for 70s too?












TTT!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 19 2009, 02:28 PM~13936541
> *what up homies !?
> 
> I'm more busy with my plates lately then with the car itself but still wanna share....
> ...


THOSE PLATES LOOK GOOD  NICE WORK


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 19 2009, 04:28 PM~13936541
> *what up homies !?
> 
> I'm more busy with my plates lately then with the car itself but still wanna share....
> ...


thats a sweet plate.

nice shit man


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+May 19 2009, 11:44 AM~13933041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics would be sweeet if you could.. thanks..

i love this topic. lol. once i get this squared away its on to the rear end swap. company has be gone for 2 days at the end of this week again. so we'll see what happens. 

thanks again to all.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 19 2009, 03:49 PM~13937528
> *thats what im lookin for..
> thanks man.
> pics would be sweeet if you could.. thanks..
> ...


hope this helps
http://i44.tinypic.com/voyfbs.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/2i29deg.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 19 2009, 06:10 PM~13937782
> *hope this helps*


very much so.. thanks man. 

now to see if i can find one. or fab one up. that will probably be the way i go for now.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

any chances of a side shot of that thing as well?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 18 2009, 02:21 PM~13920811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: bad ass


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 19 2009, 04:28 PM~13936541
> *what up homies !?
> 
> I'm more busy with my plates lately then with the car itself but still wanna share....
> ...


Very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

THANKS ALOT TO THE HOMIE DINO FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THE A/C DELETE COVER FOR MY 76  

DIDN'T HAVE A CHANCE TO TAKE PICS BUT WILL TOMORROW


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 19 2009, 04:19 PM~13937876
> *very much so.. thanks man.
> 
> now to see if i can find one. or fab one up. that will probably be the way i go for now.
> *


theres a company cald spectra you can find it at any auto parsts store under there chrome section thats where i got mine from plus a few other goodies :biggrin:


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Does the 76 header panel bolt right up to the75 or do u have to change fenders, wheel wells, and rad support as well?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 19 2009, 08:08 PM~13939086
> *theres a company cald spectra you can find it at any auto parsts store under there chrome section thats where i got mine from plus a few other goodies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sweet man.. thanks. i'll look into that tomorrow.

and thanks for the pics too


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

CONGRATS SMURF ON YOUR 1ST PLACE WIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AYE WE NEED TO TAKE THE GLASSHOUSE TO MORE SHOWS LOL


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@May 17 2009, 11:56 PM~13917694
> *FROM THE BELL SHOW...TOO BAD I MISSED CHOPPER AND SMURF BY THE TIME I GOT TO DELEGATIONS RIDE THEY HAD LEFT...
> 
> 
> ...



SUP HOMIE NICE TALKING TO YOU NICE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 18 2009, 07:38 AM~13919209
> *so when are we going to start shooting out dates for the glasshouse picnic?????
> *


SUP STRAY WERE YOU BEEN AT HOMIE??? THE PICNIC IN OCT. QUE NO?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@May 19 2009, 08:28 PM~13940822
> *CONGRATS SMURF ON YOUR 1ST PLACE WIN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  AYE WE NEED TO TAKE THE GLASSHOUSE TO MORE SHOWS LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: DELEGATION 76 & SMURF, :nicoderm: ing good. I wish I was there with you guys because Fresno was around 110 degrees. Congrats on the win SMURF. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

on ebay here in cali

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...bayphotohosting


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Vic Jr & Shops laggard at LG Fresno Show 5/18/09.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 19 2009, 09:25 PM~13941628
> *on ebay here in cali
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...bayphotohosting
> *



This is a 1975 Impala/*unfinish* project that my son started and never finished.This car has a custom 42"inch sun roof that was properly *don*,it also has *pro-hooper hydrualick* set-up/six batteries/power windows/*power looks* and a brand new set of 13x7"inch rims with new tires .Feel free to call this number (805)983-6934 ask for Robert or send my an email.

:ugh: .... $1000 is a deal tho.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

i like the sound of the prohooper tho


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@May 19 2009, 07:31 PM~13940866
> *SUP HOMIE NICE TALKING TO YOU NICE PICS  :biggrin:
> *



SAME HERE BRO....CATCH YOU AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@May 20 2009, 05:28 AM~13940822
> *
> CONGRATS SMURF ON YOUR 1ST PLACE WIN
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@May 19 2009, 11:59 PM~13942072
> *This is a 1975 Impala/unfinish project that my son started and never finished.This car has a custom 42"inch sun roof that was properly don,it also  has pro-hooper hydrualick set-up/six batteries/power windows/power looks and a brand new set of 13x7"inch rims with new tires .Feel free to call this number (805)983-6934 ask for Robert or send my an email.
> 
> :ugh:  .... $1000 is a deal tho.
> *


wonder what the reserve is.

not a bad price in my mind.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 19 2009, 09:25 PM~13941628
> *on ebay here in cali
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...bayphotohosting
> *


----------



## 155-80-13 (Jan 2, 2007)

i have a 75 caprice :biggrin: does any one no where i can get "the rear corner fillers" under the bumpers...thx


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@May 20 2009, 10:59 AM~13945639
> *i have a 75 caprice :biggrin: does any one no where i can get "the rear corner fillers" under the bumpers...thx
> *


read back in this topic that the aftermarket ones arnt so shit hot. 
so be carefull what you get.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 19 2009, 08:08 PM~13939086
> *theres a company cald spectra you can find it at any auto parsts store under there chrome section thats where i got mine from plus a few other goodies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



one like this is the only one i could find.
car should be rebulit by weekend. and i'll be good to go.. i hope.

thanks again for eveyones help.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@May 19 2009, 09:55 PM~13942026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PAINT :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 19 2009, 04:24 PM~13937936
> *any chances of a side shot of that thing as well?
> *


http://i43.tinypic.com/30c5560.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/a1ilh4.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/fd7c6o.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 19 2009, 04:24 PM~13937936
> *any chances of a side shot of that thing as well?
> *


http://i43.tinypic.com/30c5560.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/a1ilh4.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/2yzn14o.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@May 19 2009, 09:55 PM~13942026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 20 2009, 03:02 PM~13949406
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Big Ry... Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 20 2009, 02:12 PM~13948969
> *NICE PAINT :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks lunatic... Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@May 19 2009, 09:55 PM~13942026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good .


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@May 20 2009, 05:48 PM~13950890
> *looking good .
> *


the car :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+May 20 2009, 05:48 PM~13950890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR GAY CHELO :roflmao:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@May 20 2009, 04:49 PM~13950904
> *the car  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 20 2009, 05:56 PM~13950963
> *YOUR GAY CHELO :roflmao:
> *


no mames guey :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@May 19 2009, 08:55 PM~13942026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE HOUSE IS LOOKING GOOD VIC :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 20 2009, 04:17 PM~13949021
> *http://i43.tinypic.com/30c5560.jpg[/img]]420
> *


thanks for the extra shots man..

i picked up an aftermarket one. probably better off in the end. cause it has the extra bracket for the cruz as well.  

cost me 35 bucks, but personally i dont mind the cost for the easy fix.

dude at that shop also had a supreme 14X6 for sale. said he would take 100 for it. 
but he only had one.
not much good to me but still seemed like a damn good price.


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has a set of green floor mats for a 74 rag, the original rubber style ones. Or if they know where i can find some.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@May 19 2009, 08:04 PM~13939043
> *THANKS ALOT TO THE HOMIE DINO FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THE A/C DELETE COVER FOR MY 76   *



Im looking for one also. If anyone has one or knows were one is please let me know!!!!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@May 20 2009, 05:48 PM~13950890
> *looking good .
> *


Thanks cheloRO75, I cannot wait till yours is completed; just by your pics, the 75 is going to be bad a$$, bro. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@May 20 2009, 08:16 PM~13952319
> *THE HOUSE IS LOOKING GOOD VIC :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Rich, so is your 76 house and congrats on your win on Sunday, bro. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 20 2009, 10:01 PM~13954405
> *I was wondering if anyone has a set of green floor mats for a 74 rag, the original rubber style ones. Or if they know where i can find some.
> *


nobody?


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 21 2009, 05:05 AM~13955614
> *Im looking for one also.  If anyone has one or knows were one is please let me know!!!!!
> *



theres one on a car that i might be getting parts off of, i dunno how much he will want for it but i can let you know


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 21 2009, 08:50 AM~13957453
> *nobody?ebay
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 21 2009, 09:50 AM~13957453
> *nobody?
> *


are you talking about the clear/green kind ?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 21 2009, 09:50 AM~13957453
> *nobody?
> *


invisible empire had a nos black one for sale... check ebay green may be hard to find


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@May 21 2009, 12:19 PM~13957745
> *theres one on a car that i might be getting parts off of, i dunno how much he will want for it but i can let you know
> *



:0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 21 2009, 08:54 PM~13958777
> *invisible empire had a nos black one for sale... check ebay green may be hard to find
> *



there was a green one on ebay not too lang ago. they pop up regularly. 
i bought a blue one some time ago for cheap. dunno how to color it red
to match my car though :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I got some tan floormats N.I.B. didn't match for me, but I never sent them back.

They were the Classic Indrustries nos remakes


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 21 2009, 01:41 PM~13959906
> *I got some tan floormats N.I.B. didn't match for me, but I never sent them back.
> 
> They were the Classic Indrustries nos remakes
> *


WHATS UP MIKE!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 21 2009, 11:54 AM~13958777
> *invisible empire had a nos black one for sale... check ebay green may be hard to find
> *


STILL GOT IT, ITS BRAND NEW!!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@May 19 2009, 05:04 PM~13939043
> *THANKS ALOT TO THE HOMIE DINO FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THE A/C DELETE COVER FOR MY 76
> 
> DIDN'T HAVE A CHANCE TO TAKE PICS BUT WILL TOMORROW
> *


you're welcome bro. Anything for a harbor area Homie...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 21 2009, 11:01 PM~13960108
> *STILL GOT IT, ITS BRAND NEW!!!
> *



can someone tell me how to make mine brandy wine red?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 21 2009, 02:17 PM~13960296
> *can someone tell me how to make mine brandy wine red?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 21 2009, 02:09 PM~13960903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 21 2009, 03:15 PM~13960961
> *:thumbsup:
> *


no more 15's :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

nice rims !


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 21 2009, 03:00 PM~13960095
> *WHATS UP MIKE!!!
> *


  Not too much getting back to the normal routines. How is the caddy?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@May 21 2009, 09:18 AM~13957157
> *Thanks cheloRO75, I cannot wait till yours is completed; just by your pics, the 75 is going to be bad a$$, bro. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


thanks shops laggard . yeah i cant wait either bro. the chapters prez. stop by and gave me some great ideas and pointers, gives me motivation to get back to it. its been a while since i done something to it. but timez coming .......stay up


----------



## family200 (May 20, 2008)

Hello everyone, my first post here.

I was wondering if anyone remembers a 75 Caprice that had "Sa Rose" painted on the left of the trunk above the tail lights. It also had a rose lace pattern painted on the small panel below the rear window/In front of the trunk lid. It also had extended A-arms.

This car has been a lowrider for many years, I am just wondering when it was first built.

Thank you.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

i got a ? im almost no they dont. but do they make trunk floors for a 75 glasshouse


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 21 2009, 05:25 PM~13962307
> *i got a ? im almost no they dont. but do they make trunk floors for a 75 glasshouse
> *


don't think they do but I got a trunk floor from a 74 in so cal


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 21 2009, 04:15 PM~13961656
> * Not too much getting back to the normal routines. How is the caddy?
> *


GLAD TO HEAR YOUR GETTING BACK TO NORMAL ROUTINE BROTHER!!  CADDY IS NUTS!!! ITS ON THE AUCTION BLOCK RIGHT NOW :0 :biggrin:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone knows or has seen another one with the speedometer in Kph, with the MPH in the smaller numbers underneath. I have never seen another one in a 1974.


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 21 2009, 09:43 AM~13957984
> *are you talking about the clear/green kind ?
> *


no just the solid green


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 21 2009, 06:32 PM~13962917
> *Here is my 74 raghouse.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 21 2009, 08:32 PM~13962917
> *Here is my 74 raghouse.
> 
> 
> ...


thats kind of wierd for a 74 i live in canada and my car is even in mph


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

sup fellas heres a couple pics of how my rag is sitting.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

double


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 21 2009, 07:48 PM~13963591
> *sup fellas heres a couple pics of how my rag is sitting.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@May 21 2009, 08:21 AM~13957185
> *Thanks Rich, so is your 76 house and congrats on your win on Sunday, bro. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


THANKS VIC :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@May 21 2009, 04:26 PM~13961762
> *thanks shops laggard  . yeah i cant wait either bro.  the chapters prez. stop by and gave me some great ideas and pointers, gives me motivation to get back to it. its been a while since i done something to it. but timez coming .......stay up
> *


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

any of you g'house rydas have pics of your rides standing 3? post em up :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

READY FOR PAINT IN 4 DAYS


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 21 2009, 06:02 PM~13963165
> *thats kind of wierd for a 74 i live in canada and my car is even in mph
> *


ya thats what i thought. Has anyone else seen one like mine?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

thats a clean ass RAGHOUSE!!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 21 2009, 09:48 PM~13963591
> *sup fellas heres a couple pics of how my rag is sitting.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

WUZ GOOD GHOUSE


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 21 2009, 07:48 PM~13963591
> *sup fellas heres a couple pics of how my rag is sitting.
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: uffin: :nicoderm: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 21 2009, 07:48 PM~13963591
> *sup fellas heres a couple pics of how my rag is sitting.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING VERY GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

love that green 74' rag


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 21 2009, 02:09 PM~13960903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 21 2009, 09:44 PM~13964977
> *READY FOR PAINT IN 4 DAYS
> 
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 22 2009, 09:30 AM~13968839
> *love that green 74' rag
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 21 2009, 08:32 PM~13962917
> *Also just wondering if anyone knows or has seen another one with the speedometer in Kph, with the MPH in the smaller numbers underneath. I have never seen another one in a 1974.
> 
> 
> ...


that is some strange shit. 
wonder why that would have been. 
didnt think they did them different back in them days.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@May 21 2009, 08:08 PM~13964608
> *any of you g'house rydas have pics of your rides standing 3? post em up  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS SMURF ON YOUR 1ST PLACE WIN AT THE BELL SHOW


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 22 2009, 11:02 AM~13970693
> *that is some strange shit.
> wonder why that would have been.
> didnt think they did them different back in them days.
> *


me either, i haven't seen another one like it.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

what up g-house fam. still got 5pc. back window trim $100.00 call me MIKE JONES 310-208-9837


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l.b. ryder_@May 22 2009, 03:18 PM~13972833
> *what up g-house fam. still got 5pc. back window trim $100.00 call me MIKE JONES 310-208-9837
> *


Who??


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 22 2009, 01:02 PM~13970693
> *that is some strange shit.
> wonder why that would have been.
> didnt think they did them different back in them days.
> *


In the mid 70's the U.S. tried to convert the country to the metric system. It failed quickly....so homeboy has something very rare or canadian.

http://lamar.colostate.edu/~hillger/laws/metric-conv.html


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 22 2009, 05:43 PM~13973493
> *Who??
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Any body know where I can get some chrome front wheel well mouldings?? :banghead: :banghead: HELP!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 22 2009, 07:46 PM~13973521
> *In the mid 70's the U.S. tried to convert the country to the metric system. It failed quickly....so homeboy has something very rare or canadian.
> 
> http://lamar.colostate.edu/~hillger/laws/metric-conv.html
> *


i was thinking of canadian at first too.. 
but i personally cant recall ever seeing any old car with KM as the dominant one on any old car..

not to say they are not out there. maybe most cars were just destined for the states.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 22 2009, 12:03 PM~13970707
> *CONGRATS SMURF ON YOUR 1ST PLACE WIN AT THE BELL SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 22 2009, 09:10 PM~13975335
> *i was thinking of canadian at first too..
> but i personally cant recall ever seeing any old car with KM as the dominant one on any old car..
> 
> ...


I have seen alot of Canadian glasshouses, and have never seem another on in Kms, i guess its just really rare. Let me know if anyone sees another one.


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 23 2009, 05:03 AM~13970707
> *CONGRATS SMURF ON YOUR 1ST PLACE WIN AT THE BELL SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pic homie... bad ass ride


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

I have a non a/c heater fan houseing for sale.100 bucks shipped.


































DIRTYSANCHEZ423 has first crack as he asked awhile ago so if he has no interest it is up for grabs.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 21 2009, 07:32 PM~13962917
> *Here is my 74 raghouse.
> 
> 
> ...


This bitch is clean


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

BIG RED and MANU SAMOA .....'the canadian connection for all your a.c. delete needs' your one stop delete shop!!!! :cheesy:  

we're gonna start jacking these off the streets just like back in 94 when nobody's 90-92 brougham was safe all the way up and down the west coast :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 23 2009, 09:19 AM~13977198
> *I have a non a/c heater fan houseing for sale.100 bucks shipped.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 

holla at me if he dont get it.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 23 2009, 10:04 AM~13978125
> *:0  :0
> 
> holla at me if he dont get it.
> *


jump on it if you can homie


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 23 2009, 10:50 AM~13978044
> *BIG RED and MANU SAMOA .....'the canadian connection for all your a.c. delete needs'  your one stop delete shop!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> we're gonna start jacking these off the streets just like back in 94 when nobody's 90-92 brougham was safe all the way up and down the west coast :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 23 2009, 02:16 AM~13976079
> *I have seen alot of Canadian glasshouses, and have never seem another on in Kms, i guess its just really rare. Let me know if anyone sees another one.
> *


mine has always been canadian and its not like that must be very rare


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

....... and kilometer-gate continues :cheesy:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+May 21 2009, 09:14 PM~13963926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks fellas!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 23 2009, 11:50 AM~13978044
> *BIG RED and MANU SAMOA .....'the canadian connection for all your a.c. delete needs'  your one stop delete shop!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> we're gonna start jacking these off the streets just like back in 94 when nobody's 90-92 brougham was safe all the way up and down the west coast :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 23 2009, 09:19 AM~13977198
> *I have a non a/c heater fan houseing for sale.100 bucks shipped.
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!!


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 23 2009, 10:45 AM~13978418
> *....... and kilometer-gate continues :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 23 2009, 05:06 PM~13980095
> *SOLD SOLD SOLD!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest+May 23 2009, 12:04 PM~13978125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is dirty's so for the other guys that asked I will get my ass in gear and get a couple more in the next while..........Lazyness is a bitch.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 23 2009, 09:50 AM~13978044
> *BIG RED and MANU SAMOA .....'the canadian connection for all your a.c. delete needs'  your one stop delete shop!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> we're gonna start jacking these off the streets just like back in 94 when nobody's 90-92 brougham was safe all the way up and down the west coast :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *



THANKS ALOT FOR THE HOOK UP BRO uffin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

11*76*


:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@May 24 2009, 10:21 AM~13983287
> *1176
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

MY BRO AND I TOOK THE OLD 74 APART
http://i41.tinypic.com/29qbn7l.jpg[/img]]420
http://i43.tinypic.com/2daes21.jpg[/img]]420
NOW I GOTTA TAKE THIS ONE APART
http://i41.tinypic.com/1zecjle.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

my $.02 

my 76 house is in MPH but my 79 caddy is in KPH.

meh.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 24 2009, 09:03 AM~13983657
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I need a set of 205/70/15 or 205/75/15 with small white wall :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 24 2009, 01:00 PM~13984431
> *I need a set of 205/70/15 or 205/75/15 with small white wall :biggrin:
> *


i got a set of some decent ones on my tru spokes, pick them up and you can have them


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

taking the wheels off of my house and saw these calipers :uh: wonder what kind of rims were on here
http://i40.tinypic.com/2exyhjm.jpg[/img]]420
http://i40.tinypic.com/288uq35.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

Hamburg, Germany Street Mag Show this weekend


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 24 2009, 01:09 PM~13984472
> *taking the wheels off of my house and saw these calipers :uh: wonder what kind of rims were on here
> http://i40.tinypic.com/2exyhjm.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i40.tinypic.com/288uq35.jpg[/img]]420
> *


 :0


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 24 2009, 02:16 PM~13984757
> *Hamburg, Germany Street Mag Show this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 24 2009, 04:16 PM~13984757
> *Hamburg, Germany Street Mag Show this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homie


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 24 2009, 03:09 PM~13984472
> *taking the wheels off of my house and saw these calipers :uh: wonder what kind of rims were on here
> http://i40.tinypic.com/2exyhjm.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i40.tinypic.com/288uq35.jpg[/img]]420
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+May 24 2009, 01:17 AM~13982459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATS!!!*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 24 2009, 02:16 PM~13984757
> *Hamburg, Germany Street Mag Show this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats mike!!!


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

Some G-Houses that came together for the Amigo's picnic in Las Vegas


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

nice rides,,
bump!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump from page 4..

edit: woah.. almost to the minute 14 hours ago.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: Glasshouse family. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

75 Chevy Caprice Classic O.G 350 V8 & trans.cold A.C.Repainted factory baby blue with pinstripes.Inside all original no rips just a crack on the dash & a little faded.Pioneer head unit in the glove box with a amp & 6x9's.13x7 O.G wires with baby blue spokes with one to match in the bumper kit.2 Prohopper pumps,2 dumps & 4 gel batteries.Im asking 12K. SERIOUS BUYERS OR OFFERS ONLY PLEASE!!!!JUST P.M ME FOR MORE PICS OR INFO.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 26 2009, 12:32 AM~13997787
> *75 Chevy Caprice Classic O.G 350 V8 & trans.cold A.C.Repainted factory baby blue with pinstripes.Inside all original no rips just a crack on the dash & a little faded.Pioneer head unit in the glove box with a amp & 6x9's.13x7 O.G wires with baby blue spokes with one to match in the bumper kit.2 Prohopper pumps,2 dumps & 4 gel batteries.Im asking 12K. SERIOUS BUYERS OR OFFERS ONLY PLEASE!!!!JUST P.M ME FOR MORE PICS OR INFO.
> 
> 
> ...


*GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE......THE CAR IS CLEAN, EVEN IN PERSON!*


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hey homies i need some info...

allof the sudden my fuel gauge aint workin no more. it stays all the way to the right
(full) all time. i noticed it when i had to park it away so i didnt have a real chance
to check out the mechanism / cabels or what ever gets it running. 

does this mean that most likely i need a new sending unit, are there cables or rods
to check? any info is very much appreciated... i will be heading out for a 1.000 mls
drive this friday and will be desperate to know about my fuel status :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 26 2009, 03:22 AM~13998155
> *hey homies i need some info...
> 
> allof the sudden my fuel gauge aint workin no more. it stays all the way to the right
> ...


Most likely the sending unit, or your guage on your inst cluster is bad (doubt it). Not to hard of a fix. I think I payed under $300 for tank and sending unit.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 26 2009, 11:18 AM~13998217
> *Most likely the sending unit, or your guage on your inst cluster is bad (doubt it).  Not to hard of a fix.  I think I payed under $300 for tank and sending unit.
> *



yea i think i ve seen them for sale. but it is possible to replace just the sending
unit, huh? well i guess i wont be able to get the part and take out the tank untill
this friday :uh: 

how is the gauge conneted to the sending unit? is it a cable or whats up with that?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 26 2009, 05:20 AM~13998302
> *yea i think i ve seen them for sale. but it is possible to replace just the sending
> unit, huh? well i guess i wont be able to get the part and take out the tank untill
> this friday  :uh:
> ...



Sure you can just replace the sending unit. I did the tank because mine was all jacked up bent & rusted. Two wires one for the guage and one for ground. Do you think you have a wire pinched or something? If so drop the tank and take a look.  You have to drop the tank to change the sending unit anyway


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

sounds too me the needle is stuck on full fist id take apart the cluster and clean and check thats everythings good that would be a good start before you get digging into the tank.... also maybe check the wire that goes to the sending unit if i remember correctly it comes of the tail light wiring harness, hope this hekps


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@May 26 2009, 11:22 AM~14000770
> *sounds too me the needle is stuck on full fist id take apart the cluster and clean and check thats everythings good that would be a good start before you get digging into the tank.... also maybe check the wire that goes to the sending unit if i remember correctly it comes of the tail light wiring harness, hope this hekps
> *


FUEL GAUGE THAT HAS NO SIGNAL GOING TO IT WILL NATURALLY PEG FULL.

I WOULD AGREE WITH DLINE AND SAY A SENDING UNIT. 

THE GROUND WIRE FOR THAT IS INSIDE THE TRUNK NEAR THE CENTER MAKE SURE IT HAS A GOOD CONNECTION


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 26 2009, 09:02 PM~14001930
> *FUEL GAUGE THAT HAS NO SIGNAL GOING TO IT WILL NATURALLY PEG FULL.
> 
> I WOULD AGREE WITH DLINE AND SAY A SENDING UNIT.
> ...


hmm.. the ground might actually be it.. i was redoin my taillight wiring last weekend.

thanks mike for the input! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

now if he were to ground that wire going from the gauge to the sending unit (at the tank side) and the gauge went to empty. wouldnt that tell him that everything up to that point is good?
then can get into the tank?

sounds like the easiest thing to check first in my opinion.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 26 2009, 09:39 PM~14002311
> *now if he were to ground that wire going from the gauge to the sending unit (at the tank side) and the gauge went to empty. wouldnt that tell him that everything up to that point is good?
> then can get into the tank?
> 
> ...


i think what happened was that i redid the taillight wires and forgot to put the ground 
back on. will check at next chance. i hate electrics :uh:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

hope it works out that easy for you. personally not a fan of trouble shooting wiring. of course having a schematic that tells you whats attached to what always helps.


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 26 2009, 12:35 PM~14002276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
SEXY FUCKIN BITCH....




OH AND NICE LOOKIN GIRL... :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i like the gold around the headlights. doesnt stick out but looks good.


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

Anyone have a complete 76 front clip for sale. PM me if you do. Looking to buy for my 75 raghouse.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass+May 26 2009, 01:14 PM~14002087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WOULD HAVE TO DROP THE TANKS TO TRULY TEST THE CIRCUIT BETWEEN THE TANK AND THE GAUGE NOT THE EASIEST THING TO CHECK FIRST

THE GROUND IS IN THE TRUNK WHERE HE WAS BEEN MESSING AROUNG, THE CAR IS 33YRS OLD AND NOW THE GAUGE IS ACTING UP? CHECK WHAT HAS BEEN FOOLED WITH LATELY. THAT WOULD BE THE EASIEST THING FIRST.

KEEP IT SIMPLE


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 26 2009, 05:50 PM~14004283
> * THE CAR IS 33YRS OLD AND NOW THE GAUGE IS ACTING UP? CHECK WHAT HAS BEEN FOOLED WITH LATELY. THAT WOULD BE THE EASIEST THING FIRST.
> 
> KEEP IT SIMPLE
> *



Very good advice  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@May 26 2009, 01:06 PM~14003171
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> SEXY FUCKIN BITCH....
> OH AND NICE LOOKIN GIRL... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

what up G-house fam. got 5 pc. back window trim $100.00 MIKE JONES 310-208-9837 GET AT ME. Almost forgot big ups TIM JONES on 74 GLASS HOUSE parts.... Stay grindin.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 26 2009, 05:50 PM~14004283
> *ANYTIME :biggrin:
> YOU WOULD HAVE TO DROP THE TANKS TO TRULY TEST THE CIRCUIT BETWEEN THE TANK AND THE GAUGE NOT THE EASIEST THING TO CHECK FIRST
> 
> ...



makes sense. 
i was thinking it unplugged from the tank sending unit at an easy to get to place. that way he would know the wiring up to that point (including the gauge) worked. 

but it does make sense to go back to where he was playin the first time.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

heres a couple better pics of her back together


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 26 2009, 12:59 AM~13997913
> *GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE......THE CAR IS CLEAN, EVEN IN PERSON!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

up from page 4


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@May 26 2009, 09:17 PM~14006451
> *heres a couple better pics of her back together
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ride man.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@May 26 2009, 07:17 PM~14006451
> *heres a couple better pics of her back together
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 25 2009, 11:32 PM~13997787
> *75 Chevy Caprice Classic O.G 350 V8 & trans.cold A.C.Repainted factory baby blue with pinstripes.Inside all original no rips just a crack on the dash & a little faded.Pioneer head unit in the glove box with a amp & 6x9's.13x7 O.G wires with baby blue spokes with one to match in the bumper kit.2 Prohopper pumps,2 dumps & 4 gel batteries.Im asking 12K. SERIOUS BUYERS OR OFFERS ONLY PLEASE!!!!JUST P.M ME FOR MORE PICS OR INFO.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CLEAN!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 27 2009, 07:57 AM~14012175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 27 2009, 07:57 AM~14012175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 bad ass . nice picture taking too


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@May 26 2009, 01:22 AM~13998155
> *hey homies i need some info...
> 
> allof the sudden my fuel gauge aint workin no more. it stays all the way to the right
> ...


Hey man I was moving my car out of the garage from winter storage to take a couple pictures of it and I dont recall when it happened but moving it back inside I shut the car off and my guage pinned past the full position.It was working just fine although I do keep the tank almost empty when shes in storage and I wonder if the fact that the tank was almost empty triggered this ?? coincidence?or it could be ground or sending unit as the others mentioned.How much fuel was in your car at the time?  :dunno:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 27 2009, 06:57 AM~14012175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 27 2009, 09:57 AM~14012175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


constanly stopping when i see this. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Its Getting Closer... and got a question..

So i got access to a donor rear end, its still in a 93 Caddy.. cant remember which model it is now. 

but the question is. 
should i take the trailing arms and all?? 
and what should i be doing with the brake lines?
anything else i should watch for?

i want to get all the needed parts togeather before i do this swap. i'll be using a bay in my buddys shop to do the swap and dont want it to have to sit there wasting his space.. know what i mean?

i'll definatly take pics of the work and put them up after. 

as always thoughts and comments would be greatly appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 27 2009, 06:57 AM~14012175
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 27 2009, 08:41 PM~14019055
> *constanly stopping when i see this. lol.
> *


did it again


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 27 2009, 07:44 PM~14019087
> *Its Getting Closer... and got a question..
> 
> So i got access to a donor rear end, its still in a 93 Caddy.. cant remember which model it is now.
> ...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

when will the madness stop.... wheres topdogg... edit this bullshit


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thanks for the info dirty..


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+May 27 2009, 12:32 PM~14015631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

you definatly to good work.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

my house for the fest :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

in motion


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 28 2009, 10:52 AM~14025746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 25 2009, 11:32 PM~13997787
> *75 Chevy Caprice Classic O.G 350 V8 & trans.cold A.C.Repainted factory baby blue with pinstripes.Inside all original no rips just a crack on the dash & a little faded.Pioneer head unit in the glove box with a amp & 6x9's.13x7 O.G wires with baby blue spokes with one to match in the bumper kit.2 Prohopper pumps,2 dumps & 4 gel batteries.Im asking 12K. SERIOUS BUYERS OR OFFERS ONLY PLEASE!!!!JUST P.M ME FOR MORE PICS OR INFO.
> 
> 
> ...



damn my homie has one just like that one except its a rag... you have a beautiful car there...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 28 2009, 12:52 PM~14025746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the full top like that man. car looks good


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@May 28 2009, 11:31 AM~14026105
> *damn my homie has one just like that one except its a rag...  you have a beautiful car there...
> *


NACHO!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 28 2009, 03:22 PM~14028518
> *NACHO!
> *



WATSAPENING!!! hahaha, what's up loco, what you up too?


----------



## FREDDY™ (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 26 2009, 02:35 PM~14002276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 
BADD FUCKIN' RIDE, BADD FUCKIN' PICS....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oakytown_@May 27 2009, 11:40 PM~14021791
> *73 Donk
> *


Fell free to FUCK OFF.

ToppDogg clean up on isle 4 please.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 28 2009, 06:56 PM~14029413
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Pics look great as always bro :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG+May 28 2009, 10:52 AM~14025746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG+May 28 2009, 10:52 AM~14025746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks heela good homie, but in my opinion would be a hell of alot better looking with some skirts


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 28 2009, 07:28 PM~14029740
> *:0  Pics look great as always bro  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 28 2009, 09:53 AM~14025757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> ToppDogg clean up on isle 4 please.
> 
> Came by and swept the Topic clean,  , BTW, that blue G-house and green ragtop are clean, and the chick looks nice too!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> > ToppDogg clean up on isle 4 please.
> >
> > Came by and swept the Topic clean,  , BTW, that blue G-house and green ragtop are clean, and the chick looks nice too!
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> > ToppDogg clean up on isle 4 please.
> >
> > Came by and swept the Topic clean,  , BTW, that blue G-house and green ragtop are clean, and the chick looks nice too!
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

question, what all needs to be changed for a 75 to 76 conversion? and were can i get parts like head light bezels, grills, ext, thanks in advance........


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> > ToppDogg clean up on isle 4 please.
> >
> > Came by and swept the Topic clean,  , BTW, that blue G-house and green ragtop are clean, and the chick looks nice too!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks once again topdogg...like the new undertitle for glasshouse fest....'post lowriders only'


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> > ToppDogg clean up on isle 4 please.
> >
> > Came by and swept the Topic clean,  , BTW, that blue G-house and green ragtop are clean, and the chick looks nice too!
> 
> ...


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 28 2009, 04:58 PM~14029974
> *looks heela good homie, but in my opinion would be a hell of alot better looking with some skirts
> *


got the skirts just need to chop the rear or get a caddy rear ! moneys funny right now but thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup chopper I see you!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+May 28 2009, 10:04 PM~14032117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3 :yes:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 29 2009, 09:43 AM~14036896
> *sup chopper I see you!
> *


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Time for a cruise


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

BEFORE
http://i40.tinypic.com/11brz39.jpg[/img]]420
AFTER...WISH MINE WAS RUNNING,BEEN 6 months SINCE I DROVE ANY CAR :uh: 
http://i39.tinypic.com/33ys4eq.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 29 2009, 12:58 AM~14033467
> *question, what all needs to be changed for a 75 to 76 conversion? and were can i get parts like head light bezels, grills, ext, thanks in advance........
> *


seems to me like this is the new "what rear end do i use".

no disrespect for asking. afterall if nobody asked nobody would ever find out.. 

there are answers within 10 pages back from here.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 29 2009, 04:07 AM~14034189
> *thanks once again topdogg...like the new undertitle for glasshouse fest....'post lowriders only'
> 
> *


X2


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@May 29 2009, 06:21 PM~14040820
> *Time for a cruise
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sometimes I just trip out on some of these fucking idiots 

I point and laugh until they see me when I see that 10k rim crap


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 28 2009, 05:56 PM~14029413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

GETTIN CLOSER :biggrin: 
http://i40.tinypic.com/ztvrzd.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 30 2009, 05:42 PM~14048642
> *GETTIN CLOSER :biggrin:
> http://i40.tinypic.com/ztvrzd.jpg[/img]]420
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -LOCO- (May 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@May 29 2009, 07:21 PM~14040820
> *Time for a cruise
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOOH !! THATS A BADD BITCH RIGHT THERE !!!!


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Original 350 putting out, love that cadi rear :biggrin: 



















cant wait for the new engine in 2 weeks


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@May 30 2009, 10:41 PM~14050317
> *Original 350 putting out, love that cadi rear :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@May 31 2009, 12:41 AM~14050317
> *Original 350 putting out, love that cadi rear :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



sweet...

i didnt even know caddys had a posi rear end..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

she is finally home.. aint much to look at.. but it'll only get better... 
at least thats the plan. lol 
still needs some motor work. the 4 bbl aint workin like it should. but its at least driveable and wont leave me stranded anywhere.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GANGSTA


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@May 27 2009, 03:17 AM~14006451
> *heres a couple better pics of her back together
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you dont mind me posting it up, took the pic last year days before supershow.
Looks real good in that nevada sun!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: WickedWizzard, langeberg
> *


Any fresh pics of yours?


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Glasshouse newby question:

Could someone help me to understand this rear end swept issue? whats the benefit of swapping rear ends? Im not running 13 or 14's. I'm trying to run 22 spokes with truck vogue tires (yeah I know you dont like that), would I still benefit? I have attempted to look back and see where these questions where answered but I cant find it. does anyone have a link to the post


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@May 31 2009, 03:48 AM~14051551
> *Glasshouse newby question:
> 
> Could someone help me to understand this rear end swept issue? whats the benefit of swapping rear ends? Im not running 13 or 14's. I'm trying to run 22 spokes with  truck vogue tires (yeah I know you dont like that), would I still benefit? I have attempted to look back and see where these questions where answered but I cant find it. does anyone have a link to the post
> *



no offence but use the search, in fact u only have to go back maybe a couple pages!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@May 31 2009, 03:48 AM~14051551
> *Glasshouse newby question:
> 
> Could someone help me to understand this rear end swept issue? whats the benefit of swapping rear ends? Im not running 13 or 14's. I'm trying to run 22 spokes with  truck vogue tires (yeah I know you dont like that), would I still benefit? I have attempted to look back and see where these questions where answered but I cant find it. does anyone have a link to the post
> *


your on the wrong topic!!! NO BIG RIMS IN HERE!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@May 31 2009, 10:40 AM~14051407
> *Any fresh pics of yours?
> *


No sorry. I'm waiting for my new 60 spokes Z's and 5.20's.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@May 30 2009, 11:41 PM~14050317
> *Original 350 putting out, love that cadi rear :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@May 27 2009, 10:24 PM~14021605
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE REGAL :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@May 31 2009, 08:37 PM~14056854
> *NICE REGAL :biggrin:
> *


COME DOWN TO TURLOCK ON THE 27TH AND NOSE IT UP  :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 31 2009, 08:55 PM~14053668
> *No sorry. I'm waiting for my new 60 spokes Z's and 5.20's.
> *


Cool, cant wait to see it on them new wheels!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@May 31 2009, 09:07 PM~14057210
> *COME DOWN TO TURLOCK ON THE 27TH AND NOSE IT UP   :biggrin:
> *


looks like the one that lived in my garage for 2 years.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 26 2009, 03:35 PM~14002276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ONE FINE P.RICAN CHIC


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bumpit


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@May 19 2009, 09:28 PM~13940822
> *CONGRATS SMURF ON YOUR 1ST PLACE WIN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  AYE WE NEED TO TAKE THE GLASSHOUSE TO MORE SHOWS LOL
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Rich, sorry for the late reply Homie, haven't been onhere for a minute. My Son already used that trophy for batting practice :biggrin:  
Here are some of the pictures i took at the Show, better late then never que no.  

*<img src=\'http://i43.tinypic.com/1568lev.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Boxers Bad Ass 75 MARY JUANA :0 :0  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*There's My Hoopty in the back ground :biggrin:  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*That's all folks!!!*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 1 2009, 11:21 PM~14068919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 Se mira Chingon Johnny :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

2nd. Annual GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC</span>, we're thinking around the same time as last year (Couple of weeks after the Vegas Super Show). 
I'm down, The Homie Chopper76 is down, the Homie DELEGATION76 already signed up, who else can we count on? 
Let's get the ball rolling and make this one even better than last years.  [/b]


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 1 2009, 10:51 PM~14069131
> *2nd. Annual GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC</span>, we're thinking around the same time as last year (Couple of weeks after the Vegas Super Show).
> I'm down, The Homie Chopper76 is down, the Homie DELEGATION76 already signed up, who else can we count on?
> Let's get the ball rolling and make this one even better than last years.  *
> [/b]


you know I'm ready bro....


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 1 2009, 10:51 PM~14069131
> *2nd. Annual GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC</span>, we're thinking around the same time as last year (Couple of weeks after the Vegas Super Show).
> I'm down, The Homie Chopper76 is down, the Homie DELEGATION76 already signed up, who else can we count on?
> Let's get the ball rolling and make this one even better than last years.  *
> [/b]


 :wave: SMURF and DELEGATION76, you know Shops Laggard will be there and I am bring with me CILENTE (I hope I spell HOT right :biggrin: ) from IMPALAS cc, he has a 76 GHouse. I cannot wait to see everyone and meet new ones again; are we meeting at Elysian park again? Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 1 2009, 10:21 PM~14068919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: ing sweet, bro. I see you lifted her, nice. Stay  Johnny from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

^ Why not Oct. 25, 2009? Cuz than we're in LA...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 28 2009, 10:53 AM~14025757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a little while, i hope everyone is okay, and all our loved one's 
are safe and fulfield.... I am no one to talk...but i vote that this car is clean as 
fu#k , and is screaming out....(put skirts on me please) I'l see yall at the 
G-house family get together, (phil what's up baby?) I saw the t-top,
I want to see how its going to come out. peace.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 1 2009, 10:51 PM~14069131
> *2nd. Annual GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC</span>, we're thinking around the same time as last year (Couple of weeks after the Vegas Super Show).
> I'm down, The Homie Chopper76 is down, the Homie DELEGATION76 already signed up, who else can we count on?
> Let's get the ball rolling and make this one even better than last years.  *
> [/b]


YOU KNOW IM IN!
TACOS TACOS HA HA HA


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Jun 1 2009, 09:21 PM~14068919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 1 2009, 09:51 PM~14069131
> *I'LL BE THERE*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I'LL GET THE DAY OFF THIS TIME IF WE CAN'T MAKE IT ON A WEEKEND I'M ALREADY OFF


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 2 2009, 09:56 AM~14071061
> *YOU KNOW IM IN!
> TACOS TACOS HA HA HA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE SOMETHING TO SELL FROM THE FIRST PICNIC...LIKE PUT SOMETHING ON A SHIRT OR POSTERS. YOU GUYS CALL IT, ILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO. 

DONT TRIP 310, ILL LOOK FOR KIDS SIZE TOO.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 2 2009, 10:21 AM~14071323
> *HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE SOMETHING TO SELL FROM THE FIRST PICNIC...LIKE PUT SOMETHING ON A SHIRT OR POSTERS. YOU GUYS CALL IT, ILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO.
> 
> DONT TRIP 310, ILL LOOK FOR KIDS SIZE TOO.
> *



:roflmao: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 1 2009, 10:51 PM~14069131
> *2nd. Annual GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC</span>, we're thinking around the same time as last year (Couple of weeks after the Vegas Super Show).
> I'm down, The Homie Chopper76 is down, the Homie DELEGATION76 already signed up, who else can we count on?
> Let's get the ball rolling and make this one even better than last years.  *
> [/b]


I be there this year with the blue Glasshouse.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Jun 1 2009, 10:46 PM~14069097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Q-Vo BigMike :wave:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 2 2009, 10:49 AM~14070991
> *It's been a little while, i hope everyone is okay, and all our loved one's
> are safe and fulfield....  I am no one to talk...but i vote that this car is clean as
> fu#k , and is screaming out....(put skirts on me please) I'l see yall at the
> ...


 :0


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jun 2 2009, 11:41 AM~14071526
> *I be there this year with the blue Glasshouse.
> *


 :0 

Hope to see it there bro, i missed it when you had it out an Angelo's a few weeks ago


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 2 2009, 12:56 PM~14072076
> *:0
> 
> Hope to see it there bro, i missed it when you had it out an Angelo's a few weeks ago
> *


Let me know when you hit Angelo's again so I can meet you guys there.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 2 2009, 12:55 PM~14072061
> *:0
> *


  1/25 scale


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 2 2009, 12:56 PM~14072076
> *:0
> 
> Hope to see it there bro, i missed it when you had it out an Angelo's a few weeks ago
> *


what? where? when? is angelo's :dunno:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 2 2009, 02:12 PM~14072934
> *what? where? when? is angelo's  :dunno:
> *


Angelo's is an old school burger joint in Anaheim, where a few of us from orange county hang out on sunday nights, we usally chill from 6pm to around 9:30 or 10


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jun 2 2009, 01:47 PM~14072679
> *Let me know when you hit Angelo's again so I can meet you guys there.
> *


will do


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 2 2009, 11:17 AM~14071286
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, I REMEMBER THAT DELEGATION76 AND STRAY 52 AND I DID NOT STAY TO EAT BECAUSE I HAD A LONG DRIVE HOME; JUST TO WORK THE NEXT DAY. THIS TIME I WILL STAY AND EAT. I ENJOYED MEETING EVERYONE LAST YEAR. STAY  FROM VIC UCE STOCKTON.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

MY HOMIE "GLASSHOUSE JAY" reppin them Individuals Car Club.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Jun 2 2009, 11:54 AM~14072051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WHERE AND WHEN I AM THERE.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*What's up Homies, looks like we're off to a good start, last year we had a blast and alot of the Glasshouse Fest Riders and their Families showed up. 
October 25 is a possibility, that's 2 weeks after the Super Show and plenty of time to recharge those batteries, hopefully there's no local Car Shows/Picnics going on that day. I'll keep you Guys informed. 

As for the food, we had plenty of food "ASTA PA TO GO" :biggrin: do you guys want to do the same this year or try something different? This year we'll make sure the damn Taquero guy shows up, so the Homies can enjoy them selves and not worry about cooking. 
Any suggestions are welcome.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 2 2009, 12:21 PM~14071323
> *HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE SOMETHING TO SELL FROM THE FIRST PICNIC...LIKE PUT SOMETHING ON A SHIRT OR POSTERS. YOU GUYS CALL IT, ILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO.
> 
> DONT TRIP 310, ILL LOOK FOR KIDS SIZE TOO.
> *


*
Sign me up for one of each Homie :biggrin: , on the real anything you can come up with I'm sure we'll buy some.  *


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 2 2009, 07:13 PM~14076297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

IN MEXICALI GLASSHOUSE ON T TOPS :0 :biggrin: http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/EL...MEXICALI132.jpg[/img]


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 2 2009, 11:19 PM~14079507
> *IN MEXICALI GLASSHOUSE ON T TOPS :0  :biggrin: http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/EL...MEXICALI132.jpg[/img]
> *


cool pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 2 2009, 11:19 PM~14079507
> *IN MEXICALI GLASSHOUSE ON T TOPS :0  :biggrin: http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/EL...MEXICALI132.jpg[/img]
> *


  

my homie David from Ontario might be coming out with a T-Top 76


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 2 2009, 10:41 PM~14079116
> *What's up Homies, looks like we're off to a good start, last year we had a blast and alot of the Glasshouse Fest Riders and their Families showed up.
> October 25 is a possibility, that's 2 weeks after the Super Show and plenty of time to recharge those batteries, hopefully there's no local Car Shows/Picnics going on that day. I'll keep you Guys informed.
> 
> ...


que ondas smurf! last year the food was off the hook! i vote to keep it the same!

KNOW WE GOT TO MAKE SURE ITS A GLASSHOUSE FEST ONLY LIKE LAST YEAR. 

THIS MEANS 1974 1975 1976 ONLY!


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 2 2009, 10:41 PM~14079116
> *What's up Homies, looks like we're off to a good start, last year we had a blast and alot of the Glasshouse Fest Riders and their Families showed up.
> October 25 is a possibility, that's 2 weeks after the Super Show and plenty of time to recharge those batteries, hopefully there's no local Car Shows/Picnics going on that day. I'll keep you Guys informed.
> 
> ...


Hi Smurf, in October 25 L.A.P.D. Is having a Carshow COPS4TOTS check it out . I got a flyer.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 3 2009, 07:37 AM~14081564
> *que ondas smurf!  last year the food was off the hook! i vote to keep it the same!
> 
> KNOW WE GOT TO MAKE SURE ITS A GLASSHOUSE FEST ONLY LIKE LAST YEAR.
> ...



uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 3 2009, 08:37 AM~14081564
> *que ondas smurf!  last year the food was off the hook! i vote to keep it the same!
> 
> KNOW WE GOT TO MAKE SURE ITS A GLASSHOUSE FEST ONLY LIKE LAST YEAR.
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 3 2009, 08:37 AM~14081564
> *que ondas smurf!  last year the food was off the hook! i vote to keep it the same!
> 
> KNOW WE GOT TO MAKE SURE ITS A GLASSHOUSE FEST ONLY LIKE LAST YEAR.
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1176965063.html
:0


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 3 2009, 04:54 PM~14085658
> *http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1176965063.html
> :0
> *





> *1976 Chevy Caprice Classic Known as a 'Glass House' - Lots of Style- Custom paint job- Hydralics-Moon Roof- Good condition
> 
> 
> Location: Bellflower, Ca *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 3 2009, 02:54 PM~14085658
> *http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1176965063.html
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 3 2009, 05:54 PM~14085658
> *http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1176965063.html
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 3 2009, 01:19 AM~14079507
> *IN MEXICALI GLASSHOUSE ON T TOPS :0  :biggrin: http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/EL...MEXICALI132.jpg[/img]
> *


my want of t-tops grows every day. lol.. maybe one day..
thats a cool pic for sure


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 3 2009, 01:07 AM~14079399
> *
> 
> *


yeah thats my favorite pic of my glasshouse so far. haha. then again its still stock so im sure it'll change at some point


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

Does anyone have 74-76 Caprice stock wheels laying around that they dont need anymore? PM ME. I need some. thanks.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 3 2009, 12:41 AM~14079116
> *What's up Homies, looks like we're off to a good start, last year we had a blast and alot of the Glasshouse Fest Riders and their Families showed up.
> October 25 is a possibility, that's 2 weeks after the Super Show and plenty of time to recharge those batteries, hopefully there's no local Car Shows/Picnics going on that day. I'll keep you Guys informed.
> 
> ...


definatly gonna check out and see if i can be at this.. would be cool to meet some of you. and check out some of these rides in person...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Jun 3 2009, 10:36 PM~14088589
> *Does anyone have 74-76 Caprice stock wheels laying around that they dont need anymore? PM ME. I need some. thanks.
> *


pretty sure you should be able to use anything from 70s to 90s caddys as well.
and they got to be the same bolt pattern as alot of others too..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 3 2009, 09:37 AM~14081564
> *que ondas smurf!  last year the food was off the hook! i vote to keep it the same!
> 
> KNOW WE GOT TO MAKE SURE ITS A GLASSHOUSE FEST ONLY LIKE LAST YEAR.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 .............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 3 2009, 08:46 PM~14088729
> *pretty sure you should be able to use anything from 70s to 90s caddys as well.
> and they got to be the same bolt pattern as alot of others too..
> *


Thanks for the info.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey guys what do you think finally finished mine


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

i hope i can make it to you guys picnic this year i have 2 75 caprice's
just need time to get them done


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Jun 3 2009, 09:37 AM~14081564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*What's up Homies,
Glasshouses only is a must Stray  74-76 Only, this picnic is for Us by Us, Family and friends are welcome but it's a Glasshouse thing  

Also, It's all good on the date Homie, i was just trowing it out there but nothing is final, plus The Homie Stray pointed out that last year we did it on a Saturday and it worked out great, so we'll probably stick with a saturday, that way all you Car Club Riders still have Sunday for Club duties.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

"FIRST OFFICIAL GLASSHOUSE FEST FAMILY PICNIC"</span>
SATURDAY, OCTOBER 25TH.
ELYSIAN PARK.
1880 Academy Dr. Los Angeles, CA
12:00 - ????


Confirmed Attendees For The GLASSHOUSE FEST Picnic, As of Today and their Driving Locations:


CHOPPER76 - South Gate Area
MR. 74 - Anaheim Area
HARBOR AREA PHIL - Harbor Area
STRAY 52 - San Fernando Area
FERNS213 - L.A Area
DELEGATION 76 - Pomona Area
1970 MONTE A.K.A 76 GLASSHOUSE - Anaheim Area
1975 VERT - Anaheim Area
310~S.F.C.C. - Harbor Area
JROCK
SILVER DOLLAR
BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE
G-house74
CAPRICE CLASSICS
Hydrohype
AND YOURS TRULY - Lynwood Area

"Special Guest Photographer MR. BIGMIKE"
, Anyone else?????????????????



And most Important, don't forget about these, 

The run down: 
The Picnic will be at, 
Elysian Park
1880 Academy Dr. Los Angeles, CA
Tomorrow, Starting @ 12:00 - ???

We'll be having a Taquero for food and be splitting the cost evenly amongst The Glasshouse Members. As of today there is 16 of us that are attending. The Taquero is charging us $300.00 (so about $20.00 a piece), this is for All the tacos we can eat, that includes the Rice, Beans, sauces, Guacamole, Plates, Napkins & four different types of meats.

Please Note that if more Glasshouse Fest Riders Show up, then the money we would have to pitch in would be lower, the less Riders show up then we would all have to pitch inn a little more. The only ones that are pitching in are the Glasshouse Members, friends, Family & invites don't have to worry about nothing, the money would be collected that same day so no one thinks that they payed more. Also if each of us brings one of the following a twelve pack of water, soda or Beer (for the drinkers biggrin.gif ) would be cool and guarantee plenty of drinks for the picnic.  

Thanks,
Smurf[/b]
[/b][/quote]


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Couple Shots from last year, thanks again to everyone that came out and made it possible.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that was a great day


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 2 2009, 09:41 PM~14079116
> *October 25 </span>is a possibility, that's 2 weeks after the Super Show and plenty of time to recharge those batteries, hopefully there's no local Car Shows/Picnics going on that day. I'll keep you Guys informed.
> 
> As for the food, we had plenty of food "ASTA PA TO GO" :biggrin: do you guys want to do the same this year or try something different? This year we'll make sure the damn Taquero guy shows up, so the Homies can enjoy them selves and not worry about cooking.
> ...


I WORK NIGHTS THAT WEEKEND....SO IF WE STICK TO THE DATE I'LL BE THERE BUT WON'T STAY FOR LONG


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

COUNT ME IN MONEY'S IS TIGHT HAVE NOT DONE MUCH TO MY RIDE BUT I WILL BE THERE LIKE LAND LORDS ON THE FIRST I WANT TO SEE MORE OUT OF TOWNERS ROLL THRU LAST YEARS WE HAD HOMIE'S FROM UP NORTH LET'S GET MORE OF G-HOUSE RIDERS THIS YEAR


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

dam i wana go!


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jun 4 2009, 01:00 AM~14090926
> *dam i wana go!
> *


LETS DO THIS HOMIE YOU GOT TILL OCTOBER :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

the money will be collected the the of the picnic?
i wanted to make it last year but were unable i will try this year fo show
will take both of mine glasshouses..

been in here acouple of times also have been to a couple of show but never meet any of you guys hopefully this year i can meet all the g-house fam.. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 3 2009, 11:37 PM~14090650
> *Couple Shots from last year, thanks again to everyone that came out and made it possible.
> 
> 
> ...


I love all the pics but my fav is the first one. I am the one next to Stray 52 the red raghouse; it is getting re-done. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 4 2009, 11:16 AM~14094058
> *  :nicoderm:
> *


do you have a bigger pic of the house in your avitar :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 2 2009, 11:19 PM~14079507
> *IN MEXICALI GLASSHOUSE ON T TOPS :0  :biggrin: http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/EL...MEXICALI132.jpg[/img]
> *


 This fool hear build's some sick ass model's! I sas a few of them
Saul! you get down!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Jun 4 2009, 12:28 AM~14090132
> *Thanks for the info.
> *


no worries man. i am not 100% on that but pretty sure. 
pretty sure i saw someone on this topic with 90s wheels on a 76. only a few pages back too.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 4 2009, 12:38 AM~14090666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha you got the one I tagged up :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 3 2009, 10:38 PM~14090666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

i need some help for put the glass on my doors
i don't know how put the motor.

i think it miss some parts,i've got just the motor and the glass( i buy the car without glass)

some pics


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jun 5 2009, 09:06 AM~14103362
> *i need some help for put the glass on my doors
> i don't know how put the motor.
> 
> ...


you are missing a bar that goes down the middle of the door and a track that slides up and down that bar I WILL SEND PICS LATER TO SHOW WHAT YOU ARE MISSING


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 4 2009, 12:54 PM~14094893
> *do you have a bigger pic of the house in your avitar :biggrin:
> *


ill send it to you next time I'm on my computer( I usually use iphone)


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Jun 4 2009, 01:19 AM~14090963
> *LETS DO THIS HOMIE YOU GOT TILL OCTOBER :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


lets see what i can do!


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

Can anyone help!
I just bought a 1976 caprice front clip (fenders, fender wells, radiator support, headlight assembly(square), corners for the fender. I have tried putting the headlight assembly onto my 75 caprice rag radiator support and they are not fitting. I thought they were interchangeable? So now I am going to put my old fenders onto the new radiator support to keep the square headlights. Will my hood fit? I know somewhere on here some people were saying they would fit with no problem. any help would be appreciated.

EastSide CC


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHOPPER 76, TopDogg, Fleetwood Rider, harborareaPhil


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jun 5 2009, 09:06 AM~14103362
> *i need some help for put the glass on my doors
> i don't know how put the motor.
> 
> ...


you need this for the window to work,the bottom 2 pieces are for when the window is all the way down,the other 2 pieces bolt to the door and window so it can go up and down...there are a few more pieces missing ,hope this helps
http://i41.tinypic.com/ay5blu.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 5 2009, 09:32 PM~14105116
> *you need this for the window to work,the bottom 2 pieces are for when the window is all the way down,the other 2 pieces bolt to the door and window so it can go up and down...there are a few more pieces missing ,hope this helps
> http://i41.tinypic.com/ay5blu.jpg[/img]]420
> *


ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Jun 5 2009, 10:59 AM~14104281
> *Can anyone help!
> I just bought a 1976 caprice front clip (fenders, fender wells, radiator support, headlight assembly(square), corners for the fender.  I have tried putting the headlight assembly onto my 75 caprice rag radiator support and they are not fitting.  I thought they were interchangeable? So now I am going to put my old fenders onto the new radiator support to keep the square headlights.  Will my hood fit?  I know somewhere on here some people were saying they would fit with no problem.  any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


you have to do some modifying (or mickey mousing) to just bolt on the header panel. but it can be done. you all ready have all the correct pieces it will be better to swap everything. as for the hood 75 caprice 76 impala 76 caprice is the same . hope this helps


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 3 2009, 03:54 PM~14085658
> *http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1176965063.html
> :0
> *


man, i'd like to scoop this one.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 5 2009, 03:48 PM~14106551
> *man, i'd like to scoop this one.
> *


 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 5 2009, 02:48 PM~14106551
> *man, i'd like to scoop this one.
> *



WTF YOU WAITING FOR PART TIME ************ :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 5 2009, 04:54 PM~14106612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAVED TO FAVS :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 5 2009, 06:53 PM~14107757
> *SAVED TO FAVS :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 5 2009, 05:56 PM~14107417
> *WTF YOU WAITING FOR PART TIME ************  :cheesy:
> *


shut your face, full time knob polisher!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

save the bullshit for off topic


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 6 2009, 11:39 AM~14111927
> *save the bullshit for off topic
> *


don't worry, i'm not jackin' your topic. 

is that date set for the picnic?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 6 2009, 10:39 AM~14111927
> *save the bullshit for off topic
> *


 :uh: KICK IT LAYITLOWES PEACE OFFICER


J SHOULD LEAVE THE RIDE HE HAS FOR A G HOUSE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: I'm a better trouble maker than peace officer....but keep coo so i won't butthurt anyone


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 6 2009, 08:29 PM~14114640
> *:uh: I'm a better trouble maker than peace officer....but keep coo so i won't butthurt anyone
> *


Did u get ur avatar picture out of "Street World"?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 6 2009, 07:29 PM~14114640
> *:uh: I'm a better trouble maker than peace officer....but keep coo so i won't butthurt anyone
> *



NEVERMIND I'M A LET IT GO AND LAUGH IT OFF :roflmao: THAT WAS FUNNY


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 6 2009, 09:54 PM~14115329
> *NEVERMIND I'M A LET IT GO AND LAUGH IT OFF :roflmao: THAT WAS FUNNY
> *


  

we all know


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 6 2009, 10:00 PM~14115837
> *
> 
> we all know
> *



AND WHAT IS THAT?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ANYBODY KNOW WHY MY GLASSHOUSE WOULD SHAKE WHEN I'M AT FREEWAY SPEEDS? I JUST HAD NEW TIRES PUT ON NOT TO LONG AGO :dunno: I KNOW I HAVE A BENT RIM


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

driveshaft??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 6 2009, 11:10 PM~14115921
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHY MY GLASSHOUSE WOULD SHAKE WHEN I'M AT FREEWAY SPEEDS? I JUST HAD NEW TIRES PUT ON NOT TO LONG AGO :dunno: I KNOW I HAVE A BENT RIM
> *


bent rim will do it... so will rims not being balanced correctly...check your bushings/tie rods..dhdny you change those coils that were in it?

and those part numbers are there still


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 6 2009, 11:20 PM~14116307
> *bent rim will do it... so will rims not being balanced correctly...check your bushings/tie rods..dhdny you change those coils that were in it?
> 
> and those part numbers are there still
> *



YEAH SMURF HOOKED ME UP WITH NEW COILS SO THEIR IN....NEW RIMS ARE NEXT...AND I ENDED UP COMING UP ON A ENERGY SUSPENSION KIT FOR THE GLASSHOUSE FOR CHEAP

JUST NEED SOME FRONT COMPONENTS NOW  THANKS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

check your shocks too


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

IM GONNA TRY AND MAKE IT THIS YEAR TO THE PICNIC

















 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 7 2009, 12:25 AM~14116324
> *YEAH SMURF HOOKED ME UP WITH NEW COILS SO THEIR IN....NEW RIMS ARE NEXT...AND I ENDED UP COMING UP ON A ENERGY SUSPENSION KIT FOR THE GLASSHOUSE FOR CHEAP
> 
> JUST NEED SOME FRONT COMPONENTS NOW   THANKS
> *



Where did you find an energy suspension kit? Im looking for one


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Jun 7 2009, 01:43 AM~14116734
> *Where did you find an energy suspension kit? Im looking for one
> *



I HAVE THE WEBSITE AT HOME...AFTER I WAKE UP I'LL SEND YOU A PM


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSz3wFpHQu8


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Anybody have this piece I need it badly?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

i got some true duals put on my car this weekend heres a vid car has a nice rumble when cruising but when i open it up sounds mean as fuck


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 7 2009, 02:46 PM~14119431
> *Anybody have this piece I need it badly?
> 
> 
> ...



is this just chrome or is it txtured? i might have one


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jun 7 2009, 05:25 PM~14119646
> *i got some true duals put on my car this weekend heres a vid car has a nice rumble when cruising but when i open it up sounds mean as fuck
> 
> 
> *


sounds mean man..


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

*Hey G fam, I know this aint no classified but.... Im sellin one of my houses. $4000.00 US But i live on Vancouver Canada . . . . . 76 Caprice Landau. *


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Jun 7 2009, 05:57 PM~14119795
> *Hey G fam, I know this aint no classified but.... Im sellin one of my houses. $4000.00 US  But i live on Vancouver Canada . . . . . 76 Caprice Landau.
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride man. good luck with the sale.


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jun 7 2009, 06:25 PM~14119646
> *i got some true duals put on my car this weekend heres a vid car has a nice rumble when cruising but when i open it up sounds mean as fuck
> 
> 
> *


That sounds sweet, what you running for mufflers, an what size?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Jun 7 2009, 06:31 PM~14119993
> *That sounds sweet, what you running for mufflers, an what size?
> *


the exhaust is 2" with with 23" glaspacks


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jun 7 2009, 04:27 PM~14119656
> *is this just chrome or is it txtured? i might have one
> *


Its the chrome one the stud broke off when I removed it


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 6 2009, 01:16 PM~14112379
> *don't worry, i'm not jackin' your topic.
> 
> is that date set for the picnic?
> *


DO YOU HAVE A GLASSHOUSE?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 6 2009, 11:10 PM~14115921
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHY MY GLASSHOUSE WOULD SHAKE WHEN I'M AT FREEWAY SPEEDS? I JUST HAD NEW TIRES PUT ON NOT TO LONG AGO :dunno: I KNOW I HAVE A BENT RIM
> *


I THINK YOU JUST ANSWERED YOUR OWN ?

WHATS SHAKING THE BACK OR THE FRONT? THE RIGHT OR THE LEFT? IS THE SHAKING COMING FROM THE SAME PLACE THAT YOUR BENT RIM IS AT??


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 7 2009, 05:01 PM~14120181
> *Its the chrome one the stud broke off when I removed it
> *


JB WELD A STUD ON TO IT


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

What can u do to stop your strokes from poking holes in your convertible top. I have a 75 raghouse and I know 2 other people with raghouses that have had the same problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Jun 7 2009, 07:20 PM~14121121
> *What can u do to stop your strokes from poking holes in your convertible top. I have a 75 raghouse and I know 2 other people with raghouses that have had the same problem. Any suggestions?
> *


bigger coils!!!! or get smaller cylinders, im running 10-20 telescopic ..


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jun 7 2009, 08:47 PM~14121310
> *bigger coils!!!! or get smaller cylinders, im running 10-20 telescopic ..
> *


What size coils? R u running powerballs?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 7 2009, 07:47 PM~14120906
> *JB WELD A STUD ON TO IT
> *


lost the stud


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco+Jun 7 2009, 03:57 PM~14119795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn sorry i dont have one then ill keep a eye out


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 7 2009, 08:12 PM~14121550
> *lost the stud
> *


any stud


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BERDO 09


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 8 2009, 12:29 AM~14123602
> *BERDO 09
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 7 2009, 06:41 PM~14120850
> *DO YOU HAVE A GLASSHOUSE?
> *


i'm a wanna be glass house owner.

when the stars align i pilot the blue 76 in our club.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

Does anyone have a header panel and headlight bezels for a 76 caprice for sale? If so, pm me. I am also looking for the trim on the Header panel.

Thanks.


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

hay glass house owner in los angeles and surrounding area's i still have 71-76 glass house parts:
parted out 1973 caprice, 

new ratiator
new gas tank w/locking gas cap and keys
drilled and slotted rotors ( new less than 5 miles on them)
digital dash, 
front rear bumpers
whole front clip, 
rear bumpers 
power windows, wiring, switches, motors
front and rear door glass
rear curv'd glass
trunk
hood
tilt steering columb
ect

pm me with you needs list, and offers,


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twodacurb_@Jun 8 2009, 10:57 PM~14135001
> *hay glass house owner in los angeles and surrounding area's  i still have 71-76 glass house parts:
> parted out 1973 caprice,
> 
> ...


*A GLASSHOUSE IS 74 75 76* just wanted to clear that up!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 7 2009, 05:46 PM~14120895
> *I THINK YOU JUST ANSWERED YOUR OWN ?
> 
> WHATS SHAKING THE BACK OR THE FRONT? THE RIGHT OR THE LEFT? IS THE SHAKING COMING FROM THE SAME PLACE THAT YOUR BENT RIM IS AT??
> *


KINDA FIGURED THAT BUT THE BENT RIM IS UP FRONT AND THE REAR IS WHATS SHAKING...GUESS I'LL JUST START CHECKING SHIT OFF LOL


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 9 2009, 10:45 AM~14138635
> *KINDA FIGURED THAT BUT THE BENT RIM IS UP FRONT AND THE REAR IS WHATS SHAKING...GUESS I'LL JUST START CHECKING SHIT OFF LOL
> *


stop by sometime and we can check it out,I have a few extra parts :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twodacurb_@Jun 8 2009, 09:57 PM~14135001
> *hay glass house owner in los angeles and surrounding area's  i still have 71-76 glass house parts:
> parted out 1973 caprice,
> 
> ...


new ratiator 

new gas tank w/locking gas cap and keys

drilled and slotted rotors ( new less than 5 miles on them)

digital dash, 

power windows, wiring, switches, motors

tilt steering columb

74-76 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 8 2009, 07:45 AM~14124722
> *i'm a wanna be glass house owner.
> 
> when the stars align i pilot the blue 76 in our club.
> *


 :0 ...... didn't relize you were one of.....THEM


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 9 2009, 01:04 PM~14140080
> *:0 ...... didn't relize you were one of.....THEM
> *


 :0


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

new head gaskets just for the hell of it,rear main seal next
http://i39.tinypic.com/2v2jwk6.jpg[/img]]420
http://i42.tinypic.com/2vkakhf.jpg[/img]]420
ready to go in here...new front end,brakes etc
http://i39.tinypic.com/2a842zc.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 10 2009, 12:28 AM~14147096
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice.....Premier putting it down.....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 10 2009, 09:03 AM~14147205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 9 2009, 01:04 PM~14140080
> *:0 ...... didn't relize you were one of.....THEM
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 10 2009, 05:05 AM~14147820
> *:tongue:
> *



TTT WHATS NEW J :wave:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 10 2009, 01:59 PM~14152316
> *TTT WHATS NEW J :wave:
> *


this sunday homie, ANGELO's :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 10 2009, 04:34 PM~14153191
> *this sunday homie, ANGELO's  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 9 2009, 11:28 PM~14147096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice ride, especially the convertible cover on it :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 10 2009, 01:28 AM~14147096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 10 2009, 01:28 AM~14147096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*MACS,,,JUDGEMENTDAY RAGHOUSE ,,,,PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS*


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Jun 10 2009, 05:00 PM~14153502
> *Very nice ride,  especially the convertible cover on it :thumbsup:
> *


that's a parade boot aint it?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

sup fellas!

might consider tradin' my 63 for a vert 75. gotta check it and see if it's a good swap.

angelos for sure - hear that junior! :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 10 2009, 02:29 AM~14147098
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: LatinLife Is killin'em with the glasshouse's & raghouse's.... Keep pumping them out fellas!!!!!


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anyone know the cfm of the stock 2 & 4 barrel carbs for the sbc 350? I want to buy an edelbrock 600cfm 4 barrel, but I don't know how much more flow that is over stock. Does anyone know what's a good carb for a ghouse sbc 350? Want to get some more balls, but I also want to get some decent mpg when I travel out of town, but mainly I want more power. Thanks for the help g house fam. :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Jun 10 2009, 03:34 PM~14153191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 10 2009, 04:34 PM~14153191
> *this sunday homie, ANGELO's  :biggrin:
> *


directions?


i'd like to check it out....


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

any one interstead n a 75 glass house.runs n all .ready for paint body clean.asking for 3500.let it go for 3000.its one of my homies.ill post pictures latter. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 11 2009, 01:12 AM~14158112
> *directions?
> i'd like to check it out....
> *


pm big mike.

if you cant reach 'em hit me up.

sounds like we'll be there this sunday.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* I just went threw this whole topic from page 1 to 1192 & it took me about 3 days to do it, I read all the good info & there was alot of right click/saving going on. I have learned a lot in this topic & even thoe I dont have a Glasshouse (yet) the info will still help me build my 73 Caprice. 

I use to have a 94BigBody Caddy but I traded it for a 73 Caprice Drop top then 3 months later I traded my 83 Cutty for a 73 Caprice hard top. At first I was gonna try to build them both up, do the hard top simple & get it on the road quick so then I can go all out on the drop. After reading this whole topic I now have a new plan that im gonna stick to, Hard Top is now gonna get chopped up & Im gonna use the parts for my drop. Before I start dumping big money in the drop Im gonna sell my daily driver (88Towncar) & my next car will be a 1976 Caprice all OG wit the hub caps & white walls that I will use as a daily. 

This is the best topic on L.I.L. & it has put me on the right path I MUST have a Glasshouse in my life  *


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 2 2009, 10:41 PM~13160727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1176965063.html


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 9 2009, 11:29 PM~14147098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a clean ass Glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Jun 10 2009, 04:35 PM~14153202
> *any one interstead on a 1975 glass house.good con        .ready for paint.runs n all.very cheap 3000.post picture latter on.its a homie of mine who has it. :0  :0  :0
> *


HERE ARE THE PIC'S BRO . :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Jun 10 2009, 09:10 PM~14156329
> *Does anyone know the cfm of the stock 2 & 4 barrel carbs for the sbc 350?  I want to buy an edelbrock 600cfm 4 barrel, but I don't know how much more flow that is over stock.  Does anyone know what's a good carb for a ghouse sbc 350?  Want to get some more balls, but I also want to get some decent mpg when I travel out of town, but mainly I want more power.  Thanks for the help g house fam. :biggrin:
> *


stock 4 barrel is 750...put a 600 edelbrock with a basic edel intake.... with some dual exhaust it should flow real nice


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 11 2009, 08:05 AM~14159328
> * I just went threw this whole topic from page 1 to 1192 & it took me about 3 days to do it, I read all the good info & there was alot of right click/saving going on. I have learned a lot in this topic & even thoe I dont have a Glasshouse (yet) the info will still help me build my 73 Caprice.
> 
> I use to have a 94BigBody Caddy but I traded it for a 73 Caprice Drop top then 3 months later I traded my 83 Cutty for a 73 Caprice hard top. At first I was gonna try to build them both up, do the hard top simple & get it on the road quick so then I can go all out on the drop. After reading this whole topic I now have a new plan that im gonna stick to, Hard Top is now gonna get chopped up & Im gonna use the parts for my drop. Before I start dumping big money in the drop Im gonna sell my daily driver (88Towncar) & my next car will be a 1976 Caprice all OG wit the hub caps & white walls that I will use as a daily.
> ...



i wouldent chop up the 73 ht there getting hard to find...well arround me anyways id get a 4dr too cut up :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jun 11 2009, 10:16 AM~14160414
> *i wouldent chop up the 73 ht there getting hard to find...well arround me anyways id get a 4dr too cut up :biggrin:
> *



I feel ya & they are geting harder to find but Funny thing is there is a junk yard not to far from my house that has about 13or15 1971-1976 Caprice/Impalas in it, the only thing is there kinda taxen for the parts $250-$300 ea. pannel & I need both rear quarter, a pas door, trunk floor, & inside floor pans for my drop top. If I got to spend the money on body parts that is just taking money away from me getting a Glasshouse


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 11 2009, 01:12 AM~14158112
> *directions?
> i'd like to check it out....
> *












Directions from 22/405N
Take 405N to 22E
22E to 57N exit, Lincoln Ave, West(Left)
Lincoln Ave to State College, turn right on State College
Go past Santa Ana St. Angelo's is on your right

Hope this helps


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 10 2009, 08:29 AM~14147098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the paint scheme!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 11 2009, 01:13 PM~14162006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 11 2009, 10:38 AM~14160615
> *I feel ya & they are geting harder to find but Funny thing is there is a junk yard not to far from my house that has about 13or15 1971-1976 Caprice/Impalas in it, the only thing is there kinda taxen for the parts $250-$300 ea. pannel & I need both rear quarter, a pas door, trunk floor, & inside floor pans for my drop top. If I got to spend the money on body parts that is just taking money away from me getting a Glasshouse
> *



wow lucky there isent a junk yard here with a single 1 took me 2 years to find myself a 73 :0 i was lucky i came across my 75 cuz those are just as hard to find here


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 11 2009, 01:13 PM~14162006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good lookin' out, 74!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jun 11 2009, 12:12 AM~14158112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

how you like them apples! :biggrin:


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

still gota lot of parts for 71-73 caprice/impala


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 11 2009, 10:38 AM~14160615
> *I feel ya & they are geting harder to find but Funny thing is there is a junk yard not to far from my house that has about 13or15 1971-1976 Caprice/Impalas in it, the only thing is there kinda taxen for the parts $250-$300 ea. pannel & I need both rear quarter, a pas door, trunk floor, & inside floor pans for my drop top. If I got to spend the money on body parts that is just taking money away from me getting a Glasshouse
> *


take yourself a camra nextime your there get an inventory of all the 74-76 
dont let the junkyard know buy a few parts snag a few more befor you know it
you'll hustle your way into haveing enough money for a glasshouse


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

love dirtys ride....can't wait to have mine on the road


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 11 2009, 05:21 PM~14164518
> *
> *


AROUND WHAT TIME DO YOU GUYS MEET UP?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 12 2009, 05:54 AM~14169374
> *AROUND WHAT TIME DO YOU GUYS MEET UP?
> *


we usually get there around 6;30


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 12 2009, 07:22 AM~14169741
> *we usually get there around 6;30
> *



SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN BROTHA


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 11 2009, 10:38 AM~14160615
> *I feel ya & they are geting harder to find but Funny thing is there is a junk yard not to far from my house that has about 13or15 1971-1976 Caprice/Impalas in it, the only thing is there kinda taxen for the parts $250-$300 ea. pannel & I need both rear quarter, a pas door, trunk floor, & inside floor pans for my drop top. If I got to spend the money on body parts that is just taking money away from me getting a Glasshouse
> *


Where is this junkyard at? Address?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

out here in las vegas i have a complete front clip for a 75 impala fenders fendewells hood header pannel hinges.... 


its in las vegas now its straight and black.......200 takes the whole clip i will ship it but your paying for it.....oh and i have the bumper as well....core support too


pm me or lasvegasrollerz


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Jun 12 2009, 08:39 AM~14170315
> *Where is this junkyard at? Address?
> *


x2


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 11 2009, 09:46 AM~14160122
> *stock 4 barrel is 750...put a 600 edelbrock with a basic edel intake.... with some dual exhaust it should flow real nice
> *



How would a 600 edel be better than the stock 750? Thanks for the help!


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Jun 12 2009, 12:31 PM~14171096
> *How would a 600 edel be better than the stock 750?  Thanks for the help!
> *


the 750 will use more gas than you need


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socalridah+Jun 12 2009, 10:30 AM~14171085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM's sent thoes Donk Boyz be lurken :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Jun 12 2009, 06:22 AM~14169741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 12 2009, 11:49 AM~14171883
> *PM's sent thoes Donk Boyz be lurken :biggrin:
> *



hhahahah :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

fuck just snapped a wheel stud :angry:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is my box chevy enjoy.<a href="http://s314.photobucket.com/albums/ll415/mr84caprice/?action=view&current


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

try this one instead.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jun 12 2009, 03:27 PM~14173470
> *try this one instead.
> *


Not a GlassHouse :no:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jun 12 2009, 10:55 AM~14171333
> *the 750 will use more gas than you need
> *



Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

saw a few NOS parts here http://www.jrschevyparts.com/1973-74_parts.htm


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jun 12 2009, 02:27 PM~14173470
> *try this one instead.
> *


Wrong topic homeboy, this is the "GLASSHOUSE" fest!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 12 2009, 05:53 PM~14174199
> *saw a few NOS parts here http://www.jrschevyparts.com/1973-74_parts.htm
> *


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 12 2009, 05:36 PM~14174988
> *
> *


DAMN look close I saw wheelwell moldings,compass,non A/C heater controls,emblems all NOS


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 12 2009, 07:54 PM~14175093
> *DAMN look close I saw wheelwell moldings,compass,non A/C heater controls,emblems all NOS
> *


Just the rear moldings is all I saw. I would like to get a new set of front moldings. Thanks for the find homie!!!  Lot's of good parts.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## shamWOW! (Nov 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jun 12 2009, 01:13 AM~14168866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE!!!!!


----------



## shamWOW! (Nov 14, 2008)

HOW HARD IS IT TO CHANGE THE HEATER CORE. GOT ONE LEAKING :angry:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

i have one for a 75....smoothed out my fire wall and took it out


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shamWOW!_@Jun 13 2009, 09:03 AM~14178901
> *HOW HARD IS IT TO CHANGE THE HEATER CORE. GOT ONE LEAKING :angry:
> *


it comes out from under the dash,you have to take this off(pic is upside down}
http://i40.tinypic.com/2jdp5cg.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 12 2009, 07:54 PM~14175093
> *DAMN look close I saw wheelwell moldings,compass,non A/C heater controls,emblems all NOS
> *



Have you ordered anything from him?? I e-mailed him to get some parts, just wondering what type a cat he is to deal with???


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 13 2009, 01:18 PM~14180396
> *Have you ordered anything from him??  I e-mailed him to get some parts, just wondering what type a cat he is to deal with???
> *


no I e-mailed him about the 70's compass but he said SOLD OUT I just wanted to see how one looks because I may be getting one from another source :uh:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

STRAY 52 GLASSHOUSE BACK IN THE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 10 2009, 02:29 AM~14147098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweeet pics man


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 13 2009, 12:10 PM~14179522
> *it comes out from under the dash,you have to take this off(pic is upside down}
> http://i40.tinypic.com/2jdp5cg.jpg[/img]]420
> *


what all do you have to take off/out to get to it?


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 10 2009, 01:29 AM~14147098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick! Same ride que no?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jun 13 2009, 06:41 PM~14181809
> *Sick! Same ride que no?
> 
> 
> ...


yes same one


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jun 13 2009, 07:41 PM~14181809
> *Sick! Same ride que no?
> 
> 
> ...


that is a beautiful ride


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 13 2009, 05:24 PM~14181706
> *what all do you have to take off/out to get to it?
> *


mine was easy because I took my car all apart :uh: if you take the top of the dash off you can see all that needs to come off but it may be easier to do from the bottom ...the piece in the pic is the part thats under the dash,its only a few bolts it comes off and the heater core is in there also you have to remove the hoses under the hood first...its not that hard :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Jun 10 2009, 04:35 PM~14153202
> *any one interstead on a 1975 glass house.good con        .ready for paint.runs n all.very cheap 3000.post picture latter on.its a homie of mine who has it. :0  :0  :0
> *


HERE ARE THE PIC'S BRO . :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

them harbor freight saws work good...from this
http://i41.tinypic.com/118dbv9.jpg[/img]]420
to this
http://i40.tinypic.com/2exu5wh.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

Tags paid up to date. 76 Glasshouse 100% complete extra glass,,back window and back quarter glass. small block 400 very strong engine , great tranny...everything works ,,power door locks,, crank wimdow.,.,.,.,.,started a new project need to sell.  
















































559-804-9558.,.,.,.,.,two way117*933*1889........or pm me.


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

anyone close to vegas?????


want a FREE front clip off of a 75 impaLA....its to straight to just toss....need room for my 76 clip....off the car already...complete and no rust


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 14 2009, 08:27 AM~14185246
> *them harbor freight saws work good...from this
> http://i41.tinypic.com/118dbv9.jpg[/img]]420
> to this
> ...


oh the agony.... at least all the pieces are going to a happier place


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

floors are ready to go.... who needs some


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

pm me with offers.


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

ttt

1973 caprice parts see : 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=32&t=470625

some are interchangable for 1971-1976 caprice's and impala's 

lots of pics


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

check it out cheap with the rare rear windows http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/pts/1220968138.html


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

needs alot of work... :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## mr.serio (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2009, 04:57 PM~14181526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME MEMORIES


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 15 2009, 01:31 PM~14196569
> *needs alot of work... :0
> *



good for parts tho someone could cut the sails and have them just incase


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 15 2009, 01:31 PM~14196569
> *needs alot of work... :0
> *


didn't have a fender trim?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jun 15 2009, 12:33 PM~14195469
> *check it out cheap with the rare rear windows http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/pts/1220968138.html
> *


I KNOW THEY ARE RARE BUT THOSE LITTLE WINDOW KILLS THE WHOLE IDENTITY OF A "GLASSHOUSE" TO ME


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 15 2009, 07:29 PM~14198530
> *I KNOW THEY ARE RARE BUT THOSE LITTLE WINDOW KILLS THE WHOLE IDENTITY OF A "GLASSHOUSE" TO ME
> *


x76


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 15 2009, 06:29 PM~14198530
> *I KNOW THEY ARE RARE BUT THOSE LITTLE WINDOW KILLS THE WHOLE IDENTITY OF A "GLASSHOUSE" TO ME
> *


x2 but i would still roll it just because of the rarity of it


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER+Jun 15 2009, 05:34 PM~14198576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: NOT ME


----------



## BIG SKIP (Mar 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

TTT 

I HAVE SOME PARTS FORUMS OPEN 


1971-76 drilled and slotted rotors
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=32&t=481278


1973 caprice og hubcaps 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14188364

1973 caprice tilt steering columb
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=32&t=481276


1971-76 caprice/impala Dakota digital dash (blue) still in box 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=32&t=481274


1973 chevy caprice power windows
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=482386&st=


3-9” ford posi rear ends from 60’s mustangs
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=32&t=475926


1971 chevy caprice 4dr rocker moldings
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=482369&st=


1973 chevy caprice 2 dr rocker molding
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482368



1971-76 impala/caprice a arm, upper left side (driver)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482511



1971-73 chevy caprice fenders
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14197324


1971-1976 chevy caprice lower front windshield chrome molding
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482514


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

wild paintjob :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 15 2009, 07:38 PM~14200526
> *
> *



NEVER LIKED IT 


I RESPECT THE WORK JUST TOO MUCH FOR ME


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 15 2009, 06:06 PM~14200160
> *TTT
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 15 2009, 08:24 PM~14201097
> *NEVER LIKED IT
> I RESPECT THE WORK JUST TOO MUCH FOR ME
> *


  

que onda taquache milpero?


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

TTT

I HAVE SOME PARTS FORUMS OPEN 

JUST AN FYI

1973 chevy caprice ft & rear BUMPER FILLERS 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482590

1973 chevy caprice/impala FRONT & REAR BUMPERS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482585

1973 chevy caprice/impala new gas tank w/locking gas cap & keys

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482588&st


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jun 15 2009, 03:36 PM~14198593
> *x2 but i would still roll it just because of the rarity of it
> *


 74-76 4 doors are rare as hell too but the street tested rules of ' what not to do' have been laid down by the o.g.'s decades ago and those opera windows fall in that category homie you feel me :cheesy:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 15 2009, 11:59 PM~14202550
> *74-76 4 doors are rare as hell too but the street tested rules of ' what not to do' have been laid down by the o.g.'s decades ago and those opera windows fall in that category homie you feel me :cheesy:
> *


i know what ya mean homie givin the choice i would take a regular 76 over it any day just sayin i would still roll it though


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: now that's a paintjob I can dig


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76+Jun 15 2009, 08:33 PM~14201280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QUE HONDA CARA DE HUARACHE VIEJO :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TAKEN FROM BIGMIKE'S THREAD uffin:



>


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

>


----------



## shamWOW! (Nov 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 15 2009, 11:26 PM~14203286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

ya i would take a reg glasshouse of that anyday too but if i had the room id buy that been as i need parts for my 73 and just take those for the hell of it.... maybe a donk boy would pay me big money for them hahahaha


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jun 14 2009, 05:16 PM~14187410
> *pm me with offers.
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb (Apr 14, 2007)

HAPPY BIRHDAY!!! SMURF :cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TRIXtheRABBITlb_@Jun 16 2009, 02:19 PM~14207368
> *HAPPY BIRHDAY!!! SMURF :cheesy:
> *


X2 man, have a good one


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRIXtheRABBITlb_@Jun 16 2009, 01:19 PM~14207368
> *HAPPY BIRHDAY!!! SMURF :cheesy:
> *


X3


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP SMURF HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE :biggrin: HIT ME UP


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> WHAT UP HOMIE :wave:
> 
> NOTHING JUST CHILLIN. WHATS NEW?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 16 2009, 02:05 AM~14203957
> *TAKEN FROM BIGMIKE'S THREAD uffin:
> *


----------



## shamWOW! (Nov 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 16 2009, 08:24 PM~14212070
> *X3
> *



happy late birthday mr. smurf....


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

happy birthday big dawg from the hommie tjones


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ttt page 3 again.....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

found this surfin the web


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

if anyone knows how to photo shop it the can change a few words and make it a flyer for the picnic


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 18 2009, 08:15 AM~14226940
> *found this surfin the web
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 7 2009, 03:46 PM~14119431
> *Anybody have this piece I need it badly?
> 
> 
> ...


Still need this chrome trim, anybody??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 18 2009, 11:25 AM~14228576
> *Still need this chrome trim, anybody??
> *




i got a couple extra corners....but not chrome ones...  

some reason the driver side always broke....do you have the piece or is it missing?


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 18 2009, 01:04 PM~14228941
> *i got a couple extra corners....but not chrome ones...
> 
> some reason the driver side always broke....do you have the piece or is it missing?
> *


I no longer have it


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

STILL CUTTING :biggrin: 
http://i42.tinypic.com/21o9f20.jpg[/img]]420
http://i39.tinypic.com/a5c5le.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 26 2009, 12:35 PM~14002276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GLASS HOUSE FRIENDS,
 JUST LETING YOU GUYS KNOW THAT I'M REDOING THIS CAR AND I WILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED. LETS SEE WHAT I DO THIS TIME IN AGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU!
:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 18 2009, 08:18 AM~14226959
> *if anyone knows how to photo shop it the can change a few words and make it a flyer for the picnic
> *


don't want to be a DICK! but what the fuck do we need a flier for? the picnic is for us here on the glasshouse fest on layitlow ! we all know when its going to be just by loging in! i don't think we want to make the glasshouse picnic a fucken circus!


MY 2 CENTS

what does the rest of the glasshouse family think?


----------



## MIKE66 (Dec 14, 2007)

This is how i roll!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

FOR SALE $85OO THANKS.....








































PM ME WITH ANY ? THANKS GLASSHOUSE FAMMMMM.... :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 18 2009, 05:38 PM~14231776
> *don't want to be a DICK! but what the fuck do we need a flier for? the picnic is for us here on  the glasshouse fest on layitlow ! we all know when its going to be just by loging in! i don't think we want to make the glasshouse picnic a fucken circus!
> MY 2 CENTS
> 
> ...



I X's 2 on that!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 18 2009, 06:38 PM~14231776
> *don't want to be a DICK! but what the fuck do we need a flier for? the picnic is for us here on  the glasshouse fest on layitlow ! we all know when its going to be just by loging in! i don't think we want to make the glasshouse picnic a fucken circus!
> MY 2 CENTS
> 
> ...


X3. 
DICK... 
lol. just buggin man. :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Jun 18 2009, 04:38 PM~14231776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DONT EVERY ONE GET THERE PANTIES ALL BUNCHED UP
THIS WASN'T MENT FOR THE GENERAL PUBLIC 
I WAS HOPEING TO HAVE A FLYER MADE UP SO WE CAN ALL HAVE JUST FOR THE GLASSHOUSE RIDERS


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 18 2009, 08:18 AM~14226959
> *if anyone knows how to photo shop it the can change a few words and make it a flyer for the picnic
> *



i think it would be pretty coo! but just post it on GLASHOUSE fest. no printing out flyers and passing them out though! I say yea!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 19 2009, 12:38 AM~14236321
> *DONT EVERY ONE GET THERE PANTIES ALL BUNCHED UP
> THIS WASN'T MENT FOR THE GENERAL PUBLIC
> I WAS HOPEING TO HAVE A FLYER MADE UP SO WE CAN ALL HAVE JUST FOR THE GLASSHOUSE RIDERS
> ...



  shiii Ill take one!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jun 19 2009, 01:46 AM~14236373
> *i think it would be pretty coo! but just post it on GLASHOUSE fest. no printing out flyers and passing them out though! I say yea!
> *


 :thumbsup: :werd: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

anyone interested?

AMC 1976 Caprice model kit (unopened). Comes with 2 1975 Caprice (76 Impala) front ends and a set of Pegasus chrome "D's" with white walls. All brand new.
















































will take $40 shipped for ALL of it.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 18 2009, 11:38 PM~14236321
> *DONT EVERY ONE GET THERE PANTIES ALL BUNCHED UP
> THIS WASN'T MENT FOR THE GENERAL PUBLIC
> I WAS HOPEING TO HAVE A FLYER MADE UP SO WE CAN ALL HAVE JUST FOR THE GLASSHOUSE RIDERS
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

alright homies, I need some help!!!!! If anyone has a pass side Landau 1/4 window in good shape they are willing to get rid of, please let me know. I went out in the garage to go and cut the grass this morning to find this.....





















I was not happy to say the least. I think the thing that pisses me off the most is that I had that glass put in exactly 1 year ago this month :angry: so if anybody could help I would appreciate it


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 19 2009, 10:24 AM~14238407
> *alright homies, I need some help!!!!! If anyone has a pass side Landau 1/4 window in good shape they are willing to get rid of, please let me know. I went out in the garage to go and cut the grass this morning to find this.....
> 
> 
> ...


Man super lame....But what the fuck make it do that


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

damnm and its a landeu too thats fucked up


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

shitty deals man.. wish i could help.
you can see where it started right side half way up.. about..

something musta hit it id think.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Not sure what caused the break but I know nothing hit it. Maybe I have gremlins in my garage orsomething. Just know I need a damn window now, damn this sux!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 19 2009, 12:38 AM~14236321
> *DONT EVERY ONE GET THERE PANTIES ALL BUNCHED UP
> THIS WASN'T MENT FOR THE GENERAL PUBLIC
> I WAS HOPEING TO HAVE A FLYER MADE UP SO WE CAN ALL HAVE JUST FOR THE GLASSHOUSE RIDERS
> ...


HAPPENS ALOT AROUND THESE PARTS


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 19 2009, 11:48 PM~14244602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man.. i gotta find me some t-tops.. and a way of hiding it from the wife... no i cant hide things from her... :around: hno:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 18 2009, 05:38 PM~14231776
> *don't want to be a DICK! but what the fuck do we need a flier for? the picnic is for us here on  the glasshouse fest on layitlow ! we all know when its going to be just by loging in! i don't think we want to make the glasshouse picnic a fucken circus!
> MY 2 CENTS
> 
> ...



*x2, Haven't had time to Log in here, just bought a new House and i've been busy as fuck, but you know i second that emotion Big Dog.  

P.S.
If the flyer gets out and people get a hold of it (even word of mouth). Haters will show up in other Rides just to prove a point, remember it's a public park so we can't just kick people out, but what we can do is control the amount of people that know about the Picnic by just keeping it in the Glasshouse Community and out of the general population. Invites like Family, close friends and some club members that will respect our wish of a 74-76 Glasshouse Only Picnic are very welcome. 
"PLEASE REMEMBER THAT THIS NOT A STAB AT OTHER CAR BUILDERS OR MODELS I LOVE THEM ALL BUT I DO THINK THAT ONCE IN A WHILE SAME CAR MODEL BUILDERS SHOULD HAVE A LITTLE TIME OF THEIR OWN, TO HANG OUT TOGETHER, SHARE IDEAS AND JUST SHOOT THE SHIT WITHOUT THE BIG CROWD OF A CAR SHOW OR A GENERAL PICNIC." 

Just my 2.
Smurf*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 20 2009, 03:13 PM~14247809
> *
> x2, Haven't had time to Log in here, just bought a new House and i've been busy as fuck, but you know i second that emotion Big Dog.
> 
> ...


congrats on the new place Smurf


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 20 2009, 01:38 PM~14247937
> *congrats on the new place Smurf
> *


*Thanks Big Dog.  *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 20 2009, 03:50 PM~14247993
> *Thanks Big Dog.
> *


any time homie, hey do me a favor and keep an eye out for a window for me :angry:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 20 2009, 12:13 PM~14247809
> *
> x2, Haven't had time to Log in here, just bought a new House and i've been busy as fuck, but you know i second that emotion Big Dog.
> 
> ...



CONGRAJULATIONS BRO ON THE BUY uffin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

congrats man. new homes are always time consuming.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

NICE...... :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

MORE PICS.........


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

more pics please!!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :0
> 
> 
> t tops? :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey, you guys, and some female's I guess? 
I just want to say happy fathers day, for all the parents who put it down for 
there off spring... And we know as riders, people with pride, dignity 
and a passion for thing's that speak to us, most of you have the capacity
to be parantal figures, to some of those in your life who are not your 
biological off spring.....That take's a special kind of love....Just like the 
women who have to or choose to be fathers as well as mothers.......
God bless you all.,,,sorry for sounding to Oprah,,but that's some of what I
choose to represent...much love, Glasshouse family/
Smurf,, m and m hydros....the homie from Delegation...Strays C.C.
H.A Phil...Majestics... Good Times...Indivisuals....Public Enemy..
My relitive's in Premeros, Angle, Danny, Carlos...much love...okay I am buggin
now. paece everybody....And to those who hate or just dont like me!
life is short, so quit trippin and i will get out of your way, hittin my own
kind if switch, in my own kind of way...(i still shine, as long as I reconginize
the blessings that woke me up this afternoon!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jun 20 2009, 07:26 PM~14249889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how many times do we have to remind people the this is not a glasshouse!

it is a nice ass car :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 20 2009, 11:50 PM~14251379
> *how many times do we have to remind people the this is not a glasshouse!
> 
> it is a nice ass car  :biggrin:
> *


x2..... wrong place..... nice car


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 19 2009, 11:48 PM~14244602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Did you paint yours? or is their two t-top '74?? Nice color combo..


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

i guess a raghouse is also not a glasshouse :cheesy:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 21 2009, 07:12 AM~14252369
> *:0  Did you paint yours? or is their two t-top '74??  Nice color combo..
> *


nah, i havent painted mine yet, i think this pic was taken somewhere south of the border


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jun 21 2009, 11:08 AM~14254173
> *i guess a raghouse is also not a glasshouse :cheesy:
> *


Correct.... But, like some white people, us ragghousers have been accepted..... Just kidding white folks...just kidding( I loves me some white women)


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 21 2009, 01:36 PM~14254808
> *Correct.... But, like some white people, us ragghousers have been accepted..... Just kidding white folks...just kidding(  I loves me some white women)
> *



LOL YOUR A FOOL BRO :cheesy: 


HAPPY FATHERS DAY FELLOW G-HOUSE/RAGHOUSE OWNERS :wave:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 21 2009, 02:36 PM~14254808
> *Correct.... But, like some white people, us ragghousers have been accepted..... Just kidding white folks...just kidding(  I loves me some white women)
> *


:rofl:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

just picked up a little somethin' somethin' from the fellow glasshouse homie ruocco up here in vancouver bc.....and to add a cherry on top....the blue bin has EVERY bolt i need to put the front end together CHROMED!!!
THANKS RUOCCO and thank you to the GLASSHOUSE FEST FOR THE INSPIRATION!!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 21 2009, 08:53 PM~14256427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 21 2009, 07:53 PM~14256427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 21 2009, 05:53 PM~14256427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

Big ups, to the homie TIM JONES. For finding those fresh gold 76 front fender emblems for me. I'M coming soon. MIKE JONES :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 20 2009, 01:23 PM~14248173
> *any time homie, hey do me a favor and keep an eye out for a window for me :angry:
> *


King of Rimz on here had acouple sets of landau windows for sale


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 19 2009, 09:24 AM~14238407
> *alright homies, I need some help!!!!! If anyone has a pass side Landau 1/4 window in good shape they are willing to get rid of, please let me know. I went out in the garage to go and cut the grass this morning to find this.....
> 
> 
> ...


looks like something hit it, on the bottom pic you can kinda see where the spider web effect kinda starts at a center, deffinetly looks like somethink struck it


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

my raghouse
















bout to start wrking on her


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 21 2009, 05:53 PM~14256427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jun 21 2009, 10:25 PM~14258299
> *King of Rimz on here had acouple sets of landau windows for sale
> *


TIMES 2! :yes: LOOK UP KING OF RIMZ! HE'S BEEN TRYING TO SELL A PAIR SINCE LAST YEAR! SO IT'S AGOOD CHANCE HE'S STILL GOT THE PAIR! :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 22 2009, 12:08 AM~14259722
> *TIMES 2!  :yes:  LOOK UP KING OF RIMZ! HE'S BEEN TRYING TO SELL A PAIR SINCE LAST YEAR! SO IT'S AGOOD CHANCE HE'S STILL GOT THE PAIR! :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


maybe since he has had them for sooo long he'll lower the price


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75+Jun 22 2009, 12:25 AM~14258299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he actually had 2 sets, already got with him and both sets are gone :angry: thanx for lookin out homie but I'm still on the look out


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 22 2009, 09:19 AM~14260528
> *he actually had 2 sets, already got with him and both sets are gone  :angry:  thanx for lookin out homie but I'm still on the look out
> *


ask topdogg he knew of a parts car the glass might still be there


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I WAS LOOKING AT MY GLASSHOUSE LAST NIGHT AND I CAN TO A CONCLUSION....I DON'T THINK I WANT TO CUT UP THE FRAME uffin:

PROBABLY GONNA JUST LEAVE HER ALL STOCK


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jun 22 2009, 12:34 PM~14261418
> *ask topdogg he knew of a parts car the glass might still be there
> *


thanx homie, I'll shoot him a pm right now


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 22 2009, 09:39 AM~14261458
> *I WAS LOOKING AT MY GLASSHOUSE LAST NIGHT AND I  CAN TO A CONCLUSION....I DON'T THINK I WANT TO CUT UP THE FRAME uffin:
> 
> PROBABLY GONNA JUST LEAVE HER ALL STOCK
> *


 grow some balls :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 22 2009, 11:39 AM~14261458
> *I WAS LOOKING AT MY GLASSHOUSE LAST NIGHT AND I  CAN TO A CONCLUSION....I DON'T THINK I WANT TO CUT UP THE FRAME uffin:
> 
> PROBABLY GONNA JUST LEAVE HER ALL STOCK
> *


yea you do and you know it :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Jun 22 2009, 10:40 AM~14261956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL SOUNDED GOOD THOUGH :0


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 22 2009, 01:52 PM~14263511
> *
> *



HOWS THE G-HOUSE COMING ALONG?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 22 2009, 03:33 PM~14264351
> *HOWS THE G-HOUSE COMING ALONG?
> *


need to paint the engine and install it,then put the rest together,I wanna drive it this summer LOL


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

guys, looking into the rear end swap and can only come up on a 90 caprice rear end locally (the box caprice).... 

do i need to keep looking for a bubble rear end or will this 90 rear work?

sorry to beat a dead horse here but i got everything else figured out and this is just one last question that came up.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jun 22 2009, 08:57 PM~14265933
> *guys, looking into the rear end swap and can only come up on a 90 caprice rear end locally (the box caprice)....
> 
> do i need to keep looking for a bubble rear end or will this 90 rear work?
> ...


I believe 80's and 90's have the same rear


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

are people using the 1977-1990 (box) or the 1991-1996 (bubble)....

i think i need 91 and newer no?


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

i guess i could grab a tape and head out to the yard but it's a 1.5 hour drive!!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i think a reason for going newer is for the disk brakes and posi.. 
but other then that i think they are the same. 
just like the caddys


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

wait. i think the caddys also have a swabar on them the caprice dont??


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

theyre all the same just the newers like 94-96 i think have discs


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jun 22 2009, 10:05 PM~14266588
> *theyre all the same just the newers like 94-96 i think have discs
> *


not all of them


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 22 2009, 08:39 AM~14261458
> *I WAS LOOKING AT MY GLASSHOUSE LAST NIGHT AND I  CAN TO A CONCLUSION....I DON'T THINK I WANT TO CUT UP THE FRAME uffin:
> 
> PROBABLY GONNA JUST LEAVE HER ALL STOCK
> *



:0 ALMOST READY TO ROLL


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 22 2009, 09:40 AM~14261956
> *grow some balls  :biggrin:
> *



SUP STRAY HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks for the replys boys .. gonna pickup that rear sometime next week


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 20 2009, 11:13 AM~14247809
> *
> x2, Haven't had time to Log in here, just bought a new House and i've been busy as fuck, but you know i second that emotion Big Dog.
> 
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIE ON YOUR NEW HOUSE WELL SAID HOMIE WE G HOUSE RIDERS KNOW THE DATE...SO LETS DO THIS
:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jun 22 2009, 06:57 PM~14265933
> *guys, looking into the rear end swap and can only come up on a 90 caprice rear end locally (the box caprice)....
> 
> do i need to keep looking for a bubble rear end or will this 90 rear work?
> ...


I GOT A 90 CAPRICE REAREND ON MINE :biggrin: ,IT WORKS JUST FINE,BOLTS RIGHT UP.GOT 1in. and a 1\2 ON EACH SIDE.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

*ANYONE GOT A SET OF 13'S FOR SALE??? WITH TIRES*


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jun 22 2009, 08:34 PM~14267589
> *SUP STRAY HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


aqui nomas talking shit like always :biggrin: how is the family?


----------



## BIG SKIP (Mar 22, 2006)

found a koo pic on here :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jun 22 2009, 08:33 PM~14267575
> *:0 ALMOST READY TO ROLL
> *


ALMOST HOMIE...JUST NEED NEW RIMS AND ADD THE PARTS THAT I HAVE PICKED UP IN THE PAST MONTHS  

HOWS THINGS WITH YOU?


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

IM LOOKING FOR LANDAU TOP MOLDINGS(CONERS ABOVE THE QUARTER PANELS)CAN ANYBODY HELP ME OUT?


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT for the G-House fam. Stay  from Vic Jr. UCE Stockton.


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's my new grill. what do you guys think?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Jun 23 2009, 07:07 PM~14277374
> *Here's my new grill. what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


  bettter pics LOL


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

how's this...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Jun 23 2009, 07:27 PM~14277624
> *how's this...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: much better


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Jun 23 2009, 09:27 PM~14277624
> *how's this...
> 
> 
> ...


nice..
you custom make that?


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 23 2009, 08:47 PM~14278563
> *nice..
> you custom make that?
> *


Yeah, I pulled it off a 86 dodge van. I just bent it, shortened it to fit


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Jun 23 2009, 06:27 PM~14277624
> *how's this...
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Jun 23 2009, 07:07 PM~14277374
> *Here's my new grill. what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


looks like mine :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

GLASSHOUSE FEST, Post Lowriders only
:uh: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 20 2009, 11:50 PM~14251379
> *how many times do we have to remind people the this is not a glasshouse!
> 
> it is a nice ass car  :biggrin:
> *


I DINT SEE THE REMINDER...
:uh: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jun 24 2009, 01:25 PM~14284727
> *I DINT SEE THE REMINDER...
> :uh:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS IN THE TITLE  

GLASSHOUSE FEST, Post Lowriders only :biggrin:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 23 2009, 10:28 PM~14279888
> *looks like mine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 24 2009, 06:26 PM~14287621
> *ITS IN THE TITLE
> 
> GLASSHOUSE FEST, Post Lowriders only :biggrin:
> *


WE ARE TALKING ABOUT THE CAR IN THE PICTURE NOT THE TITLE :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Jun 23 2009, 10:53 PM~14278635
> *Yeah, I pulled it off a 86 dodge van. I just bent it, shortened it to fit
> *


very cool man.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 24 2009, 06:26 PM~14287621
> *ITS IN THE TITLE
> 
> GLASSHOUSE FEST, Post Lowriders only :biggrin:
> *



MISTAKES HAPPEN  DON'T TRIP


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 24 2009, 08:33 PM~14289073
> *MISTAKES HAPPEN    DON'T TRIP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

1974 Caprice Classic Shops laggard.






























Stay  from Vic Jr. UCE Stockton.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

RIDE LOOKS SICK VIC :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

engine pics vic...show us


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

update: found a used 1/4 window online yesterday for a decent price shipped so it's on the way :biggrin: also, if anybody is interested in NEW 1/4 windows, I found them for about $150 EACH plus shipping


----------



## 68droppa (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 68droppa (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 25 2009, 05:42 AM~14292154
> *update: found a used 1/4 window online yesterday for a decent price shipped so it's on the way  :biggrin:  also, if anybody is interested in NEW 1/4 windows, I found them for about $150 EACH plus shipping
> *


new? like repro?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 24 2009, 10:51 PM~14290873
> *RIDE LOOKS SICK VIC :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Alex, your car is coming out very good also. I just picked up the candy paint for my 74 raghouse. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 25 2009, 12:33 AM~14291697
> * engine pics vic...show us
> *


:wave: harborareaPhil, I will call my son and have him post one up. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

Shops Laggard 1974 caprice classic.






















Stay  from Vic Jr. UCE Stockton.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I Like :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jun 25 2009, 12:55 PM~14296382
> *I Like :biggrin:
> *


i second that


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 25 2009, 12:51 AM~14290873
> *RIDE LOOKS SICK VIC :thumbsup:
> *


PICS


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

********************THIS IS NOT MY CAR I JUST COPIED AND PASTING IT******************
Tags paid up to date. 76 Glasshouse 100% complete extra glass,,back window and back quarter glass. small block 400 very strong engine , great tranny...everything works ,,power door locks,, crank wimdow.,.,.,.,.,started a new project need to sell.  
















































559-804-9558.,.,.,.,.,two way117*933*1889........or pm me.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jun 25 2009, 01:55 PM~14296382
> *I Like :biggrin:
> *


  thanks  . Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 25 2009, 02:39 PM~14296811
> *i second that
> *


  thanks  . Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 25 2009, 03:29 PM~14297428
> *PICS
> *


  Thanks  . Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 25 2009, 07:06 PM~14299809
> *
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jun 25 2009, 07:50 PM~14299069
> * Thanks   . Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


 :uh: U LOST ME BRO


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 25 2009, 07:50 PM~14300274
> *:uh: U LOST ME BRO
> *



HE SAID THANKS DIP........CACA :cheesy: 


PICS OF WHAT?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=28c3psm&s=5


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jun 25 2009, 05:44 PM~14299004
> * thanks   . Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


VIC CAR LOOKS GREAT BROTHER!! GIVE MY BEST TO YOUR FAMILY!! BIG RY


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 25 2009, 09:19 PM~14301443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 25 2009, 09:55 PM~14300335
> *HE SAID THANKS DIP........CACA  :cheesy:
> PICS OF WHAT?
> *


 :uh: EASY ON THE YELLING HOMIE...YOU GONNA SELL TEH CAR YET :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 25 2009, 09:14 PM~14301365
> *VIC CAR LOOKS GREAT BROTHER!! GIVE MY BEST TO YOUR FAMILY!! BIG RY
> *


 :wave: Big Ry, thanks bro. I will, and do the same for me & Vic Jr. God Bless. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 25 2009, 07:50 PM~14300274
> *:uh: U LOST ME BRO
> *


 :wave: DUVAL, I thought you were talking about the pic of Shops Laggard? if not, thats  homie; then it is my mistake. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.

:wave: Alex, Stay  and God Bless from Vic UCE Stockton.

PS: I cannot wait til the glasshouse picnic, I will see you there, bro.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jun 26 2009, 12:12 AM~14302160
> *:wave: DUVAL, I thought you were talking about the pic of Shops Laggard? if not, thats   homie; then it is my mistake. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> 
> :wave: Alex, Stay   and God Bless. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> ...


NO OFFENSE BRO I HAD T0 GO CHECK THE WHIP OUT ....SUPER CLEAN HOMIE..
I LUV ME SOME GLASSHOUSE'S.........MUCH LUV TO YOU BIG UCE....TELL KITA I SEND MY LUV TO HIM


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 25 2009, 10:15 PM~14302193
> *NO OFFENSE BRO I HAD T0 GO CHECK THE WHIP OUT ....SUPER CLEAN HOMIE..
> I LUV ME SOME GLASSHOUSE'S.........MUCH LUV TO YOU BIG UCE....TELL KITA I SEND MY LUV TO HIM
> *


 :thumbsup: I will DUVAL and thanks again. God Bless and stay  from Vic UCE Stockton. One Luv


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 25 2009, 09:39 PM~14302479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Jun 25 2009, 09:54 PM~14301926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ALOT VIC..HOPE THINGS ARE WELL WITH YOU AND THE FAM BAM....CAN'T WAIT EITHER....MY GLASSHOUSE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE THIS TIME AND I'M GOING TO TRY AND MAKE SURE MY CLUB BRO FERNIE HAS HIS ALSO


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jun 25 2009, 12:46 PM~14294179
> *new? like repro?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

[THANKS ALOT VIC..HOPE THINGS ARE WELL WITH YOU AND THE FAM BAM....CAN'T WAIT EITHER....MY GLASSHOUSE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE THIS TIME AND I'M GOING TO TRY AND MAKE SURE MY CLUB BRO FERNIE HAS HIS ALSO 
[/quote]

I can wait to see the GHouse Alex and thing are good , thanks for asking. I also hope everything is going good with you and your fam also. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 26 2009, 12:42 AM~14302526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


t tops t tops t tops.. and we know who got them now... 

cant help it. love them.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## carsavvy305 (Jan 14, 2009)

When converting a 75 to 76 do you have to modify the radiator support??


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carsavvy305_@Jun 26 2009, 07:00 PM~14311017
> *When converting a 75 to 76 do you have to modify the radiator support??
> *


You need a 76 radiator support.....


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Fleetwood 305, CHOPPER 76, mr.glasshouse, BIG SKIP, 801Rider, Mr. J76

sup fellas


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 26 2009, 06:57 AM~14304799
> *t tops t tops t tops.. and we know who got them now...
> 
> cant help it. love them.
> *


He has two set's :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jun 26 2009, 07:36 PM~14311283
> *He has two set's :biggrin:
> *


What's up chopper........


----------



## carsavvy305 (Jan 14, 2009)

Can you cut the 75 support to fit the lights or is there something else that doesn't line up?


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carsavvy305_@Jun 26 2009, 07:44 PM~14311360
> *Can you cut the 75 support to fit the lights or is there something else that doesn't line up?
> *


you can cut a little around the holes to fit the back of the square light. I did it to a 75 and it worked


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jun 26 2009, 08:36 PM~14311283
> *He has two set's :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jun 26 2009, 08:36 PM~14311283
> *He has two set's :biggrin:
> *


i have two sets as well!!!

they are doing me no good sitting in my shed!!!!

they are not even good for braggin rights!!!!!

the only one that could brag is Mr.74 because he is the only one so far that had the BALLS to cut his and put them on!!!!!
and he already had a moon!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 ....dam and here I am with a solid roof....


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74+Jun 27 2009, 12:19 AM~14312238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so does anyone think they would part with a set???


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

HIT UP FRANKIE IN LA PUNTE HE HAS BEEN INSTALLING ROOF'S AND T TOPS 
SINCE THE 70S . I TALKED TO HIM AND HE SAID NO PROBLEM :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jun 27 2009, 10:28 PM~14318549
> *HIT UP FRANKIE IN LA PUNTE HE HAS BEEN INSTALLING ROOF'S AND T TOPS
> SINCE THE 70S . I TALKED TO HIM AND HE SAID NO PROBLEM  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 new rubber?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 27 2009, 11:52 PM~14319021
> *:0 new rubber?
> *


x2


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jun 27 2009, 10:28 PM~14318549
> *HIT UP FRANKIE IN LA PUNTE HE HAS BEEN INSTALLING ROOF'S AND T TOPS
> SINCE THE 70S . I TALKED TO HIM AND HE SAID NO PROBLEM  :biggrin:
> *


Sup mike, what the contact info on this guy, i need new rubber seals, also i dont think the problem isnt finding someone who will install them, its finding the parts to install, the parts are out there is just a matter of finding them


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 28 2009, 03:35 AM~14319478
> *Sup mike, what the contact info on this guy, i need new rubber seals, also i dont think the problem isnt finding someone who will install them, its finding the parts to install, the parts are out there is just a matter of finding them
> *


like he said... :cheesy:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

chillin at the park


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Patterns Done By The Homie Danny "DOPE AZ PAINT" :thumbsup: 
































Majestics Avondale AZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 28 2009, 06:10 PM~14322878
> *Patterns Done By The Homie Danny "DOPE AZ PAINT" :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

frankie is my hommie and close friend hes the man that i use and refer people to good dude


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 26 2009, 07:57 AM~14304799
> *t tops t tops t tops.. and we know who got them now...
> 
> cant help it. love them.
> *


you need t-tops i have a set of the rings just mising the glass make me an offer


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 28 2009, 07:20 PM~14323393
> *you need t-tops i have a set of the rings just mising the glass make me an offer
> *


 :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 28 2009, 08:10 PM~14322878
> *Patterns Done By The Homie Danny "DOPE AZ PAINT" :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


thats sweet. the one pic makes it look like the roof is moulded a different shape. pretty cool.. 



> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 28 2009, 09:20 PM~14323393
> *you need t-tops i have a set of the rings just mising the glass make me an offer
> *


well then. ima have to do a bit a research. thinking a hole roof with the tops could be had for 300 or less depending on luck and who the seller is... 
and rings are nice. but still need the glass. 
ima poke around. and get at you. probably not till after august sometime though. got alot on theplate this next month.


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Jun 7 2009, 04:57 PM~14119795
> *Hey G fam, I know this aint no classified but.... Im sellin one of my houses. $4000.00 US  But i live on Vancouver Canada . . . . . 76 Caprice Landau.
> 
> 
> ...



do u still got that car


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Jun 28 2009, 09:17 PM~14325146
> *do u still got that car
> *


sold to one of my homies kingcadillac up here in vancouver bc homie


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Does anyone have pics of a 75 to 76 conversion in progress (not the finished job). Pics of the modifications to the core support, maybe a how to for this conversion.

thanks


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 28 2009, 06:10 PM~14322878
> *Patterns Done By The Homie Danny "DOPE AZ PAINT" :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## in-the-valle (Mar 31, 2009)

:0 :0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar+Jun 28 2009, 11:17 PM~14325146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beat me to it.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 28 2009, 12:33 AM~14319467
> *x2
> *


X3
:biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

new rubber?


> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 28 2009, 12:33 AM~14319467
> *x2
> *


X3
:biggrin:


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 28 2009, 09:24 PM~14325221
> *sold to one of my homies kingcadillac up here in vancouver bc homie
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP G-HOUSE FEST FAM BAM :wave:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 29 2009, 08:28 PM~14334763
> *WHAT UP G-HOUSE FEST FAM BAM :wave:
> *


 whats carcken!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

there were plenty of rags at the picnic this weekend, but this was the ONLY one that wasn't on big wheels.......so it's the ONLY one I took pics of :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

THATS BAD ASS :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 30 2009, 03:27 AM~14338054
> *there were plenty of rags at the picnic this weekend, but this was the ONLY one that wasn't on big wheels.......so it's the ONLY one I took pics of  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey guys... this may be a dumb question, but what makes a "Landau" a "Landau"? My 76 has factory power doors, locks, driver's seat, and A/C. I know the 80's Caprice Landau's hand the reverse vinyl tops, but I don't know about the 70's. Thanks in advance, dudes.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 26 2009, 07:48 AM~14304704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why you gotta kick my quarter! :angry:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jun 30 2009, 08:54 AM~14338626
> *Hey guys... this may be a dumb question, but what makes a "Landau" a "Landau"? My 76 has factory power doors, locks, driver's seat, and A/C. I know the 80's Caprice Landau's hand the reverse vinyl tops, but I don't know about the 70's. Thanks in advance, dudes.
> *


that sounds like a good question to me. I thought it was a trim level. that included all that. 

anyone got some more info?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 30 2009, 10:05 AM~14340006
> *that sounds like a good question to me. I thought it was a trim level.  that included all that.
> 
> anyone got some more info?
> *


wikipedias definition of landau http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landau_(automobile)


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 30 2009, 11:05 AM~14340006
> *that sounds like a good question to me. I thought it was a trim level.  that included all that.
> 
> anyone got some more info?
> *


Mine has a full vinyl top (not for long!) side trim, and 2 round fiberglass side rear-view mirrors. (not the 1 chrome 1)


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jun 30 2009, 09:20 AM~14338493
> *Very nice! Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


it's an UCE car too


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 30 2009, 02:27 AM~14338054
> *there were plenty of rags at the picnic this weekend, but this was the ONLY one that wasn't on big wheels.......so it's the ONLY one I took pics of  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 UCE spreading California Love in the land of the donks  
Cant stop it.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 30 2009, 09:36 AM~14339779
> *why you gotta kick my quarter!  :angry:
> *


mutherfucker....i'd throw that shit in park...and kick that fool back... :angry:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 30 2009, 05:12 PM~14342272
> *mutherfucker....i'd throw that shit in park...and kick that fool back... :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 30 2009, 03:12 PM~14342272
> *mutherfucker....i'd throw that shit in park...and kick that fool back... :angry:
> *


IT WOULD HAVE BEEN HIS ASS!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 30 2009, 09:29 AM~14340193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 30 2009, 03:40 PM~14343088
> *IT WOULD HAVE BEEN HIS ASS!
> *


 :yessad: 



like this.... :buttkick: :rant:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 30 2009, 10:12 PM~14342272
> *mutherfucker....i'd throw that shit in park...and kick that fool back... :angry:
> *


X2! :guns:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 29 2009, 03:20 AM~14323393
> *you need t-tops i have a set of the rings just mising the glass make me an offer
> *


could you pm me some pics, 
very intrested!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 1 2009, 02:06 AM~14348891
> *could you pm me some pics,
> very intrested!
> *


 :0


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

LOOKING TO BUY SOME REAR CORNER BUMPER FILLERS FOR 75-76 CAPRICE RAG IF ANYONE HAS ANY LMK THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 1 2009, 04:06 AM~14348891
> *could you pm me some pics,
> very intrested!
> *


and on this another question...

what brand were they. Hurst? american? the other one.. i think C&C??


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 1 2009, 09:10 AM~14350543
> *and on this another question...
> 
> what brand were they. Hurst? american? the other one.. i think C&C??
> *


i think it was one of those things that a big company made and then retail would put there tag on them. 

my dad worked for sun valley moble products. they made them. they also made those bouble, dimond, hart shaped windows they use to put on the vans, R.T.D. and motorhome windows.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

pretty cool.

i started doing some real research on them. found those 3 main types. 
different sizes, different needs for proper installs. as in some had rienforcements some didnt.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 30 2009, 03:40 PM~14343088
> *IT WOULD HAVE BEEN HIS ASS!
> *


fo sho! dudes has mac 10's and uzi's... :0 

small ding in the panel isn't worth a body full of hot lead!!


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 22 2009, 07:48 PM~14267767
> *I GOT A 90 CAPRICE REAREND ON MINE  :biggrin:  ,IT WORKS JUST FINE,BOLTS RIGHT UP.GOT 1in. and a 1\2 ON EACH SIDE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 28 2009, 10:24 PM~14325221
> *sold to one of my homies kingcadillac up here in vancouver bc homie
> *


oh shit another house ib the fam....


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

Members: harborareaPhil :wave:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 1 2009, 09:26 PM~14358158
> *Members: harborareaPhil  :wave:
> *



hey bro hows it going?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

up from pg3


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Jul 1 2009, 10:26 PM~14358158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* :wave: :wave: 
What's up Homies, almost done with the House, well some of it :biggrin: , but should be getting back on my project soon and you Guys know I'm ready for the Picnic, We Have the Taquero on lock already   *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 2 2009, 09:16 PM~14367964
> *
> :wave:  :wave:
> What's up Homies, almost done with the House, well some of it :biggrin: , but should be getting back on my project soon and you Guys know I'm ready for the Picnic, We Have the Taquero on lock already
> *


Q-vo smurf, hows the fambam


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 2 2009, 09:16 PM~14367964
> *
> :wave:  :wave:
> What's up Homies, almost done with the House, well some of it :biggrin: , but should be getting back on my project soon and you Guys know I'm ready for the Picnic, We Have the Taquero on lock already
> *



TACOS......thats what i'm talking about :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 3 2009, 02:56 AM~14370315
> *TACOS......thats what i'm talking about :nicoderm:  :h5:
> *


DAMN TOO BAD I LIVE SO FAR AWAY


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2009, 07:31 PM~14375834
> *DAMN TOO BAD I LIVE SO FAR AWAY
> *


road trip


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2009, 09:31 PM~14375834
> *DAMN TOO BAD I LIVE SO FAR AWAY
> *


dude your closer then me.


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

all most done :uh:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 3 2009, 08:31 PM~14375834
> *DAMN TOO BAD I LIVE SO FAR AWAY
> *


X2


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

HAPPY 4TH BROTHERZ!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

*HAPPY 4TH G-HOUSE FAMILY*


----------



## 00chevys10 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jul 3 2009, 10:51 PM~14376763
> *all most done  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be the GlassHouse police this time.....Not a GlassHouse good looking ride though :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 4 2009, 09:23 PM~14382383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's clean!!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

I ordered my window on the 24th and it got delivered on Saturday the 27th :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I finally got around to cleaning it up today and it came out great, but does anybody know how to get that "clouded" stuff off thats around the sealed edge :dunno: you can see it in the second pic


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jul 5 2009, 02:12 PM~14385317
> *I ordered my window on the 24th and it got delivered on Saturday the 27th  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  I finally got around to cleaning it up today and it came out great, but does anybody know how to get that "clouded" stuff off thats around the sealed edge  :dunno:  you can see it in the second pic
> 
> 
> ...


I used wheel acid and superfine steel wool, it came right off.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 5 2009, 04:25 PM~14385363
> *I used wheel acid and superfine steel wool, it came right off.
> *


thanx bro, I might have some wheel acid in the garage, I'll go out and give it a shot if it decides to stop raining :angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jul 3 2009, 08:43 PM~14375919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE ONE THAT KEEPS ME ON MY TOES......DAMN IT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 4 2009, 09:23 PM~14382383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 26 2009, 07:48 AM~14304704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Now I know David Hasohoff did'nt kick that chevy! 
For a minute there I thought I was gonna have go who-bangin on ugly firebirds
that talk! But ole Rick Springfield with the afro and the Jordache's had a burner
in his hand when he kicked the car, so i dont know? keep it moving, live to
maybe catch him (or run again) on another day? Or take a deep breath,
roll foward a little, stop the car and get out and throw some lead to the best of my 
ability two inch's right down the center of that (village people perm) that fool was
sportin. (yea I am a bad guy in the safety of my own kitchen) hell in that case
i would have just got out of the car went over and smacked him with his own
pistal.. and took the blond chick , come on baby let's get this car to a car wash!
the homie can take one of these van's! And then after me and you do it!
were gonna hit the canyon! or the shaw, or blvd.........roll credit's then i woke up. :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jul 5 2009, 04:31 PM~14385385
> *thanx bro, I might have some wheel acid in the garage, I'll go out and give it a shot if it decides to stop raining  :angry:
> *


well it stopped raing but no wheel acid in the garage :angry: tried everything else I had that I thought might do it, but no luck. sun's about gone so I guess I'm gonna have to pick up some wheel acid on my way home from work tomorrow and give it a shot. what kind did you use 509?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 5 2009, 07:20 PM~14386758
> *Now I know David Hasohoff did'nt kick that chevy!
> For a minute there I thought I was gonna have go who-bangin on ugly firebirds
> that talk! But ole Rick Springfield with the afro and the Jordache's had a burner
> ...


lol. i was thinkin what the fuck..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jul 5 2009, 07:32 PM~14386851
> *well it stopped raing but no wheel acid in the garage  :angry:  tried everything else I had that I thought might do it, but no luck. sun's about gone so I guess I'm gonna have to pick up some wheel acid on my way home from work tomorrow and give it a shot. what kind did you use 509?
> *


shitty deals..
one would think the super fine steel wool would do the trick on its own.. so long as its not gonna scratch the glass. maybe a bit of somethin to lube it a bit so its not to aggressive...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 5 2009, 03:48 PM~14385475
> *DAMN WHERE IN CANADA DO YOU LIVE?
> *


Winnipeg,Manitoba. Just about right smack in the middle of the country.. above North Dakota.

i'll make it down to that BBQ one year. just not anytime soon.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 4 2009, 11:23 PM~14382383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sweet ride.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/1252648943.html


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 5 2009, 11:07 PM~14388146
> *shitty deals..
> one would think the super fine steel wool would do the trick on its own.. so long as its not gonna scratch the glass. maybe a bit of somethin to lube it a bit so its not to aggressive...
> *


one might think that, but :nosad:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 5 2009, 06:23 AM~14382383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jul 6 2009, 05:11 AM~14390638
> *one might think that, but  :nosad:
> *


thats shitty deals..
and the thought of putting acid on a window kidna scares me. but i guess its not that strong that i will etch into the glass...

wait a sec. even the real strong acids are stored in glass bottles no?? 
and the wheel cleaner is in a plastic bottle.. 
well shit. guess i was thinking like a dumbass. haha..


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 6 2009, 07:51 AM~14391314
> *thats shitty deals..
> and the thought of putting acid on a window kidna scares me. but i guess its not that strong that i will etch into the glass...
> 
> ...


wet the window first so its evenly distributed or you may leave spots that are etched in forever


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 6 2009, 10:43 AM~14391990
> *wet the window first so its evenly distributed or you may leave spots that are etched in forever
> *


Ya good idea, just dont let it dry either my side windows were real bad hard water stains, I work at a detail shop so I have access to wheel acid I dilute it 1 to 1, my windows look great takes a little work though steel wool wouldnt touch it by itself.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

$ 200 
















$ 100


----------



## HOWARD_STERN (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic+Jul 6 2009, 12:43 PM~14391990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx guys, got some "etching wheel cleaner" today so I will give it a shot tomorrow hno:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Spotted this at Burger King yesterday, ive never seen a Glasshouse wagon in person!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

now thats a whole lotta glass.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHOPPER 76, SAUL


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CALLING ALL {OG} CALI. CAR CLUB REPS. AND CAR CLUBS OF TODAY!  

LIFESTYLE, TOGETHER, GROUPE, IMPERIALS, PREMIER, STYLE, ELITE, MAJESTICS, INDIVIDUALS, TRAFFIC, TECHNIQUES, UCE, OLDIES, OLD MEMORIES, PHAROAHS SO. BAY, ELEGENTS, REALITY, ROLLERZ ONLY, KLIQUE, DEVOTIONS, NEU EXPOSURE, OHANA, CONTAGIOUS, PHAROAHS I.E., THEE ARTISTICS, STRAYS, OUR STYLE, NATURAL HIGH, UNIDOS, WAY OF LIFE, THE TOVARS, CASUALS, FANTASY LIFE, ANTIQUE STYLE, PERSPECTIVE, SANTANA, TEMPTATIONS, NOSOTROS, CLASSIC BOMBS, EMPIRE CLASSICS, ROYAL FANTASIES, SOUTH SIDE, LOS ANGELES, ULTIMATE RIDERS, VIEJITOS, BRIDGETOWN OLDIES, CLASSIC OLDIES, OLD TRADITIONS, TRADITION, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CLASSIFIED, HIGH CLASS, NEW WAVE, AMIGOS, NEW ISLANDER, NITE OWLS, KLASSICS, LATIN LORDS, SWIFT, NOKTURNAL, BALLERZ INC., FRIENDS, BEST OF FRIENDS, KING OF KINGS, SPELLBOUND, SICKSIDE, MIDNIGHTERS, FORGIVEN MINISTRIES, GANGS TO GRACE, ROYAL IMAGE, WILD FANTASY, UNIQUES, SOUTHERN COMFORT, CLASSIC STYLE, TRUCHA, BAJITO, AFTERMATH, LEGENDS, DESERT DREAMS, DESIRABLE ONES, HEAVEN, SUPER NATURALS, SWITCH, NITE LIFE S.B., CONNECTED, DELEGATION, MEMBERS ONLY. DETACHED, ROYAL RICHES, LA GENTE, LATIN LIFE, LATIN WORLD, LATIN LUXURY, LIFES FINEST, DOWN SOUTH, PARLIAMENT, SANTANA, STATUS, AS WELL AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, STREETLOW MAGAZINE, IMPALAS MAGAZINE AND BEYOND! 

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 
WHAT EFFECT ONE EFFECTS US ALL! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
CLICK BELOW FOR THE DETAILS. THANK YOU.  

:ugh: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=485903&st=0


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jul 6 2009, 08:46 PM~14397836
> *Spotted this at Burger King yesterday, ive never seen a Glasshouse wagon in person!
> 
> 
> ...


 the derby drivers love these cars. id personally rather see one as a low low


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jul 6 2009, 08:46 PM~14397836
> *Spotted this at Burger King yesterday, ive never seen a Glasshouse wagon in person!
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I know the Indivisuals car club has put together more than it's share of G-house's
anybody got picks from the 4th of july picnic?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jul 6 2009, 09:38 PM~14398465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm: pardon my language,, f#%kin breath takeing car!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 7 2009, 05:51 PM~14404636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

double :angry:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75+Jul 6 2009, 11:38 PM~14398465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 7 2009, 03:51 PM~14404636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 BAD ASS G-HOUSE :wow: :wow:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

anyone need a front clip for a 75 impala....very clean....frree if you pick it up or shipped you pay for it...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 7 2009, 02:51 PM~14404636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the roof


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

HELLO BROTHERS ,I AM LOOKING FOR LANDAU MOLDINGS FOR MY 76 CAPRICE,THEY DONT HAVE TO BE PERFECT,I NEED THEM TO FINISH MY RIDE.IF ANYBODY CAN HELP ME PLEASE I.M. ME.ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED. :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jul 6 2009, 08:46 PM~14397836
> *Spotted this at Burger King yesterday, ive never seen a Glasshouse wagon in person!
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:0 That white rag is cleeean!


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jul 8 2009, 06:29 PM~14409657
> *:0 That white rag is cleeean!
> *


X2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Feb 6 2009, 10:46 AM~12925217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin up a family member! blue wonder! wow, I told 74-Ghouse I would flip the page's back to 1060...bad ass car man!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

74 near my place that dude wants 4k for. definitely a project, but not terrible looking. anyone interested i'll jam down and snap a few pics.


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Feb 6 2009, 11:46 AM~12925217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
CHROME IS CLEAN BUT UGLY A#@ PAINT JOB. EVEN IF IT IS VANDERSLICE. IT JUST DON'T FLOW WITH THA BODY LINES. POOR GLASSHOUSE.  :uh: :nosad: :yessad: :loco: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 8 2009, 12:15 AM~14409095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: AGREED! THATS CLEAN! :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

509 you are a life saver :biggrin: you little trick worked like a charm, thanx homie


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

What do ya think. barely got it.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jul 8 2009, 06:08 PM~14415191
> *509 you are a life saver  :biggrin: you little trick worked like a charm, thanx homie
> 
> 
> ...


nice work man. i'll have to keep that one in the memory banks.


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 8 2009, 10:30 AM~14411942
> *:uh:
> CHROME IS CLEAN BUT UGLY A#@ PAINT JOB. EVEN IF IT IS VANDERSLICE. IT JUST DON'T FLOW WITH THA BODY LINES. POOR GLASSHOUSE.    :uh:  :nosad:  :yessad:  :loco:  :scrutinize:  :barf:
> *


keep hating....i need more of you putos...haha


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 8 2009, 07:40 PM~14415445
> *nice work man. i'll have to keep that one in the memory banks.
> *


 :yes: indeed, worked like a charm


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 7 2009, 03:51 PM~14404636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ONE OF THE BADDEST OUT.......HANDS DOWN!!!*


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jul 8 2009, 04:34 PM~14415398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the green and gold are dope


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jul 8 2009, 04:34 PM~14415398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jul 8 2009, 04:34 PM~14415398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jul 8 2009, 06:34 PM~14415398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is a nice color combo


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jul 8 2009, 04:34 PM~14415398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

love those drops.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 9 2009, 08:29 PM~14429310
> *love those drops.
> *


whats up rod, i was over at juniors last week talking glasshouses, you should really get one of these badboys :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 10 2009, 03:50 PM~14435433
> *Wrong topic, last time i checked the title clearly stated  GLASSHOUSE FEST Post Lowriders only
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

CALLING TOPDOGG FOR A CLEAN UP IN THE GLASSHOUSE FEST.

THANK YOU. :h5:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 10 2009, 06:12 PM~14436968
> *CALLING TOPDOGG FOR A CLEAN UP IN THE GLASSHOUSE FEST.
> 
> THANK YOU. :h5:
> *


"clean up on isle 3"


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

:loco:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 10 2009, 10:19 PM~14438852
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jul 8 2009, 05:08 PM~14415191
> *509 you are a life saver  :biggrin: you little trick worked like a charm, thanx homie
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it worked out bro


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 10 2009, 07:34 PM~14438957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very cool model bro.... can't wait to finish mine.....


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 10 2009, 08:19 PM~14438852
> *
> *


Thank you as allways :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 10 2009, 11:24 PM~14439330
> *Glad it worked out bro
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyone remember this rag?

It is a 72 with the 76 clip.....I know I know not a glasshouse just wondering if anyone had pics when it was good looking and not beat.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/1262491270.html


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 11 2009, 11:52 AM~14443482
> *Anyone remember this rag?
> 
> It is a 72 with the 76 clip.....I know I know not a glasshouse just wondering if anyone had pics when it was good looking and not beat.
> ...


it says it was in LRM anyone know what issue 
i have every issue from 87-now


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 9 2009, 11:38 PM~14431244
> *whats up rod, i was over at juniors last week talking glasshouses, you should really get one of these badboys :biggrin:
> *


i hear ya.  

i'd like to get a rag house when i'm finished with my current ride. the more i browse this topic the more i love these things.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 12 2009, 10:29 AM~14449059
> *i hear ya.
> 
> i'd like to get a rag house when i'm finished with my current ride. the more i browse this topic the more i love these things.
> *


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

checking in


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: 
love those g houses


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 10 2009, 05:43 AM~14431880
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jul 6 2009, 08:01 PM~14396724
> *:wave:
> *




:h5:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

my pops selling his 76 Glasshouse runs and drives has a 350 with a 670 Holley Avenger,2.02 heads, edelbrock performer intake, and some chrome in the motor, just thought i'd post it in here too spread the word


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

beautiful 76' what kind of money he looking for it?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Nice ride. What would he like to get for the car?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

put my new grill on peice by peice its getting there


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT  WHAT UP BROTHAS I HAVEN'T CHECKED IN FOR A BIT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jul 12 2009, 08:11 PM~14453052
> *:h5:
> *


SUP HUGO CONGARTS ON THE WIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jul 12 2009, 07:59 PM~14452945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE PIC :0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jul 13 2009, 06:54 PM~14463428
> *TTT    WHAT UP BROTHAS I HAVEN'T CHECKED IN FOR A BIT
> *


SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jul 13 2009, 06:17 PM~14462901
> *put my new grill on peice by peice its getting there
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD 
:thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jul 13 2009, 10:34 PM~14464788
> *SUP HUGO CONGARTS ON THE WIN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Looking to trade for a nice set of chrome mirrors.


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

all finished up, now off to upholstery!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT KIND OF TAILIGHTS ARE THOSE?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jul 14 2009, 02:18 AM~14465932
> *WHAT KIND OF TAILIGHTS ARE THOSE?
> *


they look painted


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 13 2009, 11:19 PM~14465938
> *they look painted
> *



THE LENSE ARE DIFFERENT


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jul 14 2009, 02:20 AM~14465947
> *THE LENSE ARE DIFFERENT
> *


really? they look like o.g. 74 lights just painted...anymore pics?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 13 2009, 11:23 PM~14465958
> *really? they look like o.g. 74 lights just painted...anymore pics?
> *


DAMN I'M WAY OFF THEN  

LOOKS GOOD THOUGH


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jul 14 2009, 02:25 AM~14465982
> *DAMN I'M WAY OFF THEN
> 
> LOOKS GOOD THOUGH
> *


i could be wrong though...


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Jul 14 2009, 12:15 AM~14465917
> *all finished up, now off to upholstery!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jul 12 2009, 10:24 PM~14452609
> *:h5:
> *


Hope everythings good your way Hugo


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

here's mine...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jul 14 2009, 08:26 AM~14467764
> *here's mine...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Jul 13 2009, 11:15 PM~14465917
> *all finished up, now off to upholstery!!!
> 
> 
> ...


im lovin this paint job!


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jul 14 2009, 09:40 AM~14467862
> *NICE
> *


thank you, sir


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Braaheim_@Jul 14 2009, 12:28 PM~14469627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: NICE


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jul 13 2009, 11:18 PM~14465932
> *WHAT KIND OF TAILIGHTS ARE THOSE?
> *


i think they are 74 caprice only. they also have a reflector that goes around the hole tail light from the picture it looks like its been removed


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jul 13 2009, 11:18 PM~14465932
> *WHAT KIND OF TAILIGHTS ARE THOSE?
> *


ya they are stock 74 taillights, i just tinted the lenses with kandy rootbeer so they arent red anymore :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jul 14 2009, 08:42 PM~14474002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


always a great pic to look at


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jul 13 2009, 09:03 PM~14465130
> *thanks bro.
> *



NO PROBLEM HEY BRO ARE YOU COMING DOWN IN OCT. FOR THE G HOUSE PICNIC? :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jul 14 2009, 10:09 PM~14476993
> *NO PROBLEM HEY BRO ARE YOU COMING DOWN IN OCT. FOR THE G HOUSE PICNIC? :biggrin:
> *



PM sent.


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

If the front bumper has a deep gash from a curb in it, can it be fixed.?

Maybe tack in some metal, grind, and re-chrome it?

Or should I try and find a good used one?

I am pretty bummed. I was dropping moms off and knicked it pretty hard.

I have been driving my car for 15 yrs.. What a crappy thing to happen trying to get as close to the house as possible...

Any suggestions?

These cars are hard to find up here


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jul 14 2009, 05:42 PM~14474002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Braaheim_@Jul 15 2009, 04:21 AM~14479448
> *If the front bumper has a deep gash from a curb in it, can it be fixed.?
> 
> Maybe tack in some metal, grind, and re-chrome it?
> ...


they will fix or straighten them at the plating shop before chroming them,but you can grind and weld it yourself :biggrin: no big deal these things happen


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Braaheim_@Jul 15 2009, 05:21 AM~14479448
> *If the front bumper has a deep gash from a curb in it, can it be fixed.?
> 
> Maybe tack in some metal, grind, and re-chrome it?
> ...


The front bumper on your 76 will be fucking hard to find up here.Better to look around at a few chrome shops and get it fixed there.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

OLDSOUL HERE,DAMN BROTHERS,THE FRUSTRATION OF TRYING TO FIND PARTS FOR THESE CARS IS STRESSFULL,I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU GUYS,BUT EVEN WHEN IM ABOUT TO GO TO SLEEP I THINK (MAYBE TOMMOROW ILL FIND THEM) OR (I CANT WAIT TILL ITS DONE).IM STILL LOOKING FOR LANDAU MOLDINGS FOR MY 76,SO PLEASE IF ANYBODY CAN HELP ME OUT,PLEASE I.M. ME.I TOLD MYSELF ALONG TIME AGO,THAT ALL IWANT TO DO IN THIS LIFE IS BUILD CLEAN CARS,AND BE WITH MY FAMILY.IM SURE MOST OF THE PEOPLE ON THIS FORUM CAN RELATE,IT TRULY IS A LIFESTYLE AND NOT JUST A HOBBY FOR ME.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

have a question will a g body rear fit a 1975 caprice or i need a 90-96 caprice rear ,, i want to run 14x7 with clearing the skirts


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jul 15 2009, 07:21 PM~14487782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 15 2009, 06:08 PM~14486981
> *have a question  will a g body rear fit a 1975 caprice or i need a 90-96 caprice rear ,, i want to run 14x7 with clearing the skirts
> *


a 78-80 cadillac rear end will fit no problem ...no-no on the g-body though


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jul 15 2009, 09:10 PM~14488339
> *a 78-80 cadillac rear end will fit no problem ...no-no on the g-body though
> *


thanks


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Braaheim_@Jul 15 2009, 04:21 AM~14479448
> *If the front bumper has a deep gash from a curb in it, can it be fixed.?
> Maybe tack in some metal, grind, and re-chrome it or should I try and find a good used one?  I am pretty bummed. I was dropping moms off and knicked it pretty hard. I have been driving my car for 15 yrs.. What a crappy thing to happen trying to get as close to the house as possible...Any suggestions?  These cars are hard to find up here
> *


The bumper can be fixed. Mine was bent upward and dented on the left side. The chromer straightened it out left it like new.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jul 15 2009, 10:07 PM~14488293
> *:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Rich!


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jul 15 2009, 09:07 PM~14488293
> *:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP RICH


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 16 2009, 12:03 AM~14489474
> *The bumper can be fixed. Mine was bent upward and dented on the left side. The chromer straightened it out left it like new.
> 
> 
> ...


What color red is that looks nice?


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Yo,whats up Glasshouse Family? I decided post something up in this thread because someone posted pictures of my car.I own the white 75 Rag from Miami.I have looked at this fest many times but was never a member of layitlow.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

welcome bro....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jul 15 2009, 09:10 PM~14488339
> *a 78-80 cadillac rear end will fit no problem ...no-no on the g-body though
> *


I think a regal or cutlass rear end will fit but it has to be of the 70s era my homie has one in his 73 but don't know for sure I'll have to ask him to be 100%


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 16 2009, 05:43 PM~14495082
> *I  think  a  regal  or  cutlass  rear  end  will  fit  but  it  has  to  be  of  the  70s  era  my  homie  has  one  in  his  73 but  don't  know  for  sure  I'll  have  to  ask  him  to  be  100%
> *


if I'm not mistaken the earlier and mid 70's are the same rears as stock g-house's. I don't think they became g-bodies until 78.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jul 16 2009, 02:58 PM~14495242
> *if I'm not mistaken the earlier and mid 70's are the same rears as stock g-house's. I don't think they became g-bodies until 78.
> *



yup you are correct 70s cutlass, monte,regal are b bodys, 78-79 i think are a body...yes a bodys lol then 80 - 86 or what ever are g bodys... a bodys are pretty much the same as g bodys

glasshouse is a b body


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 16 2009, 07:08 PM~14495951
> *yup you are correct 70s cutlass, monte,regal are b bodys, 78-79 i think are a body..yes a bodys lol then 80 - 86 or what ever are g bodys... a bodys are pretty much the same as g bodys
> 
> glasshouse is a b body
> *


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jul 16 2009, 12:14 PM~14494211
> *Yo,whats up Glasshouse Family? I decided post something up in this thread because someone posted pictures of my car.I own the white 75 Rag from Miami.I have looked at this fest many times but was never a member of layitlow.
> *


 :thumbsup: welcome Miami


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 16 2009, 03:08 PM~14495951
> *yup you are correct 70s cutlass, monte,regal are b bodys, 78-79 i think are a body...yes a bodys lol then 80 - 86 or what ever are g bodys... a bodys are pretty much the same as g bodys
> 
> glasshouse is a b body
> *


I have a 73-77 monte on 75 caprice :biggrin:


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jul 16 2009, 04:27 PM~14496139
> *:thumbsup: welcome Miami
> *


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jul 16 2009, 07:44 PM~14496309
> *
> *


AWWW SHIT AL WASSSUP HOMIE BOUT TIME U GOT AN ACCOUNT ON HERE...
THIS MAN IS A VETERANO BELIEVE DAT :biggrin:


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdLAM92AC8U

Check out my car in this video before changing the front clip to a 76.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jul 16 2009, 07:31 PM~14496677
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdLAM92AC8U
> 
> Check out my car in this video before changing the front clip to a 76.
> *


 :0


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jul 16 2009, 04:27 PM~14496139
> *:thumbsup: welcome Miami
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: x2


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jul 16 2009, 07:27 PM~14496139
> *:thumbsup: welcome Miami
> *


x76


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jul 16 2009, 04:32 PM~14496186
> *I have a 73-77 monte on 75 caprice :biggrin:
> *



thanks


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

some clean GLASSHOUSES in here


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

Does anyone have side glass. (without scratches)

My interior has been pulled and before I replace it I would like to install new side Glass.

Please if you have any or know of someone who may have some laying around, get back to me.


CHEERS,

LRZ


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

LOOKING FOR THE LOWER HALF DOOR PANELS FOR A 74 ANYONE?


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 15 2009, 11:03 PM~14489474
> *The bumper can be fixed. Mine was bent upward and dented on the left side. The chromer straightened it out left it like new.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR HOMIE


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdLAM92AC8U


Man nice car Love that new front end though


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jul 17 2009, 11:42 PM~14509633
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :0 sweet avatar pic invisible empire


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump for the house


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

sup fellas, anybody needing a set of stock lowers?


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anybody know which carb is better, stock quadrajet, or new edelbrock 600cfm???? I was all set to pick up an edlibrock 600cfm for my sbc 350 for my 75 g-house, but now my cousin (he's a mechanic) is telling me that the better option might be to rebuild the qaudrajet and roll that. FUCK! Does any one have any experince with this situation? Thanks for the help g-house fam.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

once the quadrajet is set up right you cant get any better.
unless your motor is heavily modded it will not use that 600cfm. 
and i believe an quadrajet can and does flow the same amount as the edelbrock.

http://www.carburetor.ca/carbs/tech/Roches...ajet-index.html

check out that site for some good info. 
i got another one with tonns of info as well. but can seem to find it. 
i'll get it up when i do.


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 19 2009, 03:43 PM~14518655
> *once the quadrajet is set up right you cant get any better.
> unless your motor is heavily modded it will not use that 600cfm.
> and i believe an quadrajet can and does flow the same amount as the edelbrock.
> ...



Thanks for the opinion bro  . Anyone else down to chip in there 2 cents?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

The edelbrock from what I understand is more or less a quadrajet just better.

The ones I have seen put into use are a drop on and roll with a lil bit of tweaking.


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 19 2009, 04:21 PM~14518892
> *The edelbrock from what I understand is more or less a quadrajet just better.
> 
> The ones I have seen put into use are a drop on and roll with a lil bit of tweaking.
> *



Thanks for the input homie! That's what I was thinking. I found out to have the quadrajet rebuilt would be from $100-$200. I can swoop up a brand new edelbrock at pomona for less than $200. Plus the edelbrock is SHINNY :biggrin: . More opinions please. Thanks for the help g-house fam!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Jul 19 2009, 04:27 PM~14518939
> *Thanks for the input homie!  That's what I was thinking.  I found out to have the quadrajet rebuilt would be from $100-$200.  I can swoop up a brand new edelbrock at pomona for less than $200.  Plus the edelbrock is SHINNY  :biggrin: .  More opinions please.  Thanks for the help g-house fam!
> *


rebuilding the stock one always works better,I have done both and the original always worked a little better


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

my two cents....

I've done the edelbrock swap on a couple cars.. they work great if you put the edel intake...alot less hassle with mounting it(no adapter needed).. but you may still have to get some aftermarket brackets for the linkage but its the best if you going with headers and all that

now for the stock quad...if your keeping it mostly og stock engine then go for for it... but in my experience fuck a rebuilt from a shop... i've been very happy with the performance of a 'holley rebuilt' quad...or get a reman. quad from edelbrock... plus stock is 750 cfm 


up to what you wanna do bro...both will move the house nicely


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 19 2009, 07:15 PM~14520290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :cheesy:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 19 2009, 09:16 PM~14520306
> *nice :cheesy:
> *


thx


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Jul 19 2009, 06:27 PM~14518939
> *Thanks for the input homie!  That's what I was thinking.  I found out to have the quadrajet rebuilt would be from $100-$200.  I can swoop up a brand new edelbrock at pomona for less than $200.  Plus the edelbrock is SHINNY  :biggrin: .  More opinions please.  Thanks for the help g-house fam!
> *


DAMN!!!!

never knew that was the going cost..

what is the reasoning for the change?


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 19 2009, 09:06 PM~14521435
> *DAMN!!!!
> 
> never knew that was the going cost..
> ...



Rebuilding engine, going .0030 over and doing a mild cam and figured I would do and edelbrock intake and carb 'cuz they both come in the endurashine. I want the best performance, but I don't wana cruz around town gettting 8 miles a gallon. But dependibility is my main concern. I live in San Diego, CA and I want to make sure I can make to g house fest.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

that endurashine is certainly a nice option.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 19 2009, 09:24 PM~14520395
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That color looks so nice on a glasshouse!!


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

what rear end is use to be able to use the skirts with it? thanks for the info


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

.... please..... go through the fest... that question has been asked to many fucking times now


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 19 2009, 06:24 PM~14520395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Jul 20 2009, 11:37 AM~14525561
> *what rear end is use to be able to use the skirts with it? thanks for the info
> *


here we go again


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Jul 20 2009, 11:37 AM~14525561
> *what rear end is use to be able to use the skirts with it? thanks for the info
> *



Can use bigbody lac, bubble caprice, buick roadmaster. These should give about an extra 1 & 1/2" of clearance per side. I'm sure there are others that will work, but that's what I'm using. Don't worry... I'm new too! :biggrin:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

Anybody know what years of seats will fit a 75 house? I don't have stock seats (backs fold down straight, I want the seats the fold forward and to the inside) and I want to make sure what I get fits. I'm thinking from 69-76 should fit, but I want to make sure. Thanks g house fam.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 20 2009, 11:56 AM~14525771
> *.... please..... go through the fest... that question has been asked TOO MANY fucking times now
> 
> *


x2

seems like every other week someone is asking this question!


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jul 13 2009, 11:10 PM~14465204
> *Looking to trade for a nice set of chrome mirrors.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan+Jul 20 2009, 01:37 PM~14525561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like he said. check the link below for some more info.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=81275&st=22400




> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 20 2009, 01:56 PM~14525771
> *.... please..... go through the fest... that question has been asked to many fucking times now
> 
> *


and like he said. the info is there. even more further back from what i posted..


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: MEMBERS ONLY C.C


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 20 2009, 06:54 PM~14528548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 20 2009, 05:54 PM~14528548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sweet lookin ride..

and here is some more carb info if anyone was interested. bunch of stuff in this link.

http://www.florida4x4.com/tech/quadrajet/index.php


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

Saw this at the local junk yard today  R.I.P.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

i wonder if there is any way we can link the rear end info at the top of each page? i aint no bill gates but there has got to be some way..... :uh:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

man i hope i did this shit right,heres what ive been workin on lately brothers,let me know what you guys think,please be honest brothers.fresh paint,all stainless straightened and polished,rolling my stock hubcaps till i get my d's on payday,and a fresh caddie rear end.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

ah shit illtry and figure how to make my pics smaller,sorry brothers


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jul 20 2009, 09:11 PM~14532695
> *Saw this at the local junk yard today        R.I.P.
> 
> 
> ...



Dibs on front wheel well trims. :biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

i hope this one came out better,i lightened the shit out of the factory yellow,still need landau moldings,cherry grill,shit i hope i can find them cheap,im runnin out of funds to put this bitch together.i seen allredss post that one in a junkyard today,man i hope he gets back at me.anyways brothers,i would appreciate your opinions and guidance,please be honest.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

here you go bro, looks good, im diggin that color


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jul 16 2009, 05:31 PM~14496677
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdLAM92AC8U
> 
> Check out my car in this video before changing the front clip to a 76.
> *



YO !!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jul 21 2009, 02:28 AM~14534256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bro


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jul 20 2009, 11:28 PM~14534256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS GOING TO LOOK SICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/1279730950.html

:uh:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

about the seat question, anything from a b body will fit, monte carlo, cutless, regal, grand prix up to 76 should fit, you can prob useothers but might have too use the tracks from your seats, hope this helps


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 21 2009, 10:38 AM~14537738
> *about the seat question, anything from a b body will fit, monte carlo, cutless, regal, grand prix up to 76 should fit, you can prob useothers but might have too use the tracks from your seats, hope this helps
> *



It does! :biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

does anybody know how to tell if your nardi is genuine,because i think i came up stong,35 bucks,polished out. :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jul 21 2009, 01:28 AM~14534256
> *i hope this one came out better,i lightened the shit out of the factory yellow,still need landau moldings,cherry grill,shit i hope i can find them cheap,im runnin out of funds to put this bitch together.i seen allredss post that one in a junkyard today,man i hope he gets back at me.anyways brothers,i would appreciate your opinions and guidance,please be honest.
> *


car looks nice man. My advice would be to do alot of reading in this topic. 
tonns of info in here. everything from what rear end to use? to what seats fit? and tonns of pics as you can probably tell. its a shit load of pages to go through but well worth it. 
alot of good info can be found in the last 10 or so pages.


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

im looking around for a glasshouse if you got one that you'd like to sell shoot me a pm with pics and info on it
im located in el paso texas


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

is this shi legit homies :scrutinize:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

heres a few pics of mine... sorry i suck at takin pics









































heres my 73


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jul 20 2009, 11:28 PM~14534256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dam homie thats clean!!!!!!!!! keep it up!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jul 21 2009, 10:36 AM~14538417
> *does anybody know how to tell if your nardi is genuine,because i think i came up stong,35 bucks,polished out. :biggrin:
> *


even if it isnt genuine it looks way better than the grant 1170 (which i have used many, many times).....but it looks like the real mccoy homeboy


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jul 21 2009, 01:14 PM~14539664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the inside pinstripe looks gold.... that means it was a gold one before... does the back still say made in Italy


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

trade for a clean 74 or 75 rag or a really clean hardtop :biggrin: i need to get back in with another glasshouse or raghouse... :biggrin: og 96 impala ss on 24s really clean ride


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

it says NARDI TORINO,MADE IN ITALY,AND IT HAS THE GOLD STRIPE INSIDE THE WHEEL,35 BUCKS...SHIT I CAME UP.OH YEA,I FORGOT TO TELL YOU ALL,I REMOVED TH RUBBER STRIPS FROM MY MOLDINGS CAUSE THEY WERE TORE UP,BUT I MET THIS DUDE WHO CUTS EXACT PLASTIC INSERTS THAT FIT INSIDE THE MOLDINGS,THE INSERTS ARE PAINTABLE,WHEN PUT MINE ON ILL POST THEM UP.OH,ALSO HOW MUCH DOES THE HORN BUTTON,CAP AND ADAPTER USUALLY RUN FOR A NARDI?


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 21 2009, 08:54 AM~14528548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 21 2009, 04:53 PM~14540804
> *heres a few pics of mine... sorry i suck at takin pics
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice ride man.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

page 4??????? TTT for the homies


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Jul 21 2009, 01:07 PM~14539562
> *im looking around for a glasshouse if you got one that you'd like to sell shoot me a pm with pics and info on it
> im located in el paso texas
> *


theres a 2 door maroon glasshouse at a local auto repair shop..no wheels so its been sitting there awhile..still looks complete..ill check it out and take some pics.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Jul 21 2009, 01:07 PM~14539562
> *im looking around for a glasshouse if you got one that you'd like to sell shoot me a pm with pics and info on it
> im located in el paso texas
> *


MY HOMIE'S CAR FOR SALE IN HOUSTON
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=478242&hl=


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jul 21 2009, 03:14 PM~14539664
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks offical to me


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

all these where at the Imperials 9th annual summer car show


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Jul 23 2009, 08:34 AM~14559483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

nice pics homie..that must have been a killer show


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jul 23 2009, 11:12 AM~14560255
> *nice pics homie..that must have been a killer show
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jul 23 2009, 11:12 AM~14560255
> *nice pics homie..that must have been a killer show
> *


yea it was i drove all the way to LA frm the bay area to go that show


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

My brothers 74


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Jul 23 2009, 08:34 AM~14559483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Jul 23 2009, 09:34 AM~14559483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right click save!


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 21 2009, 09:12 PM~14544888
> *thats a nice ride man.
> *


thanks another glasshouse rolla in canada


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 23 2009, 06:45 PM~14563711
> *thanks another glasshouse rolla in canada
> *


where you from homie?


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

victoria bc


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Jul 23 2009, 09:34 AM~14559483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm me the nudes :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 23 2009, 12:06 PM~14560725
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: uffin: hey bro! some serious houses coming out lately!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

WHATS UP GLASSHOUSE FAM. IM PUTTING A MOONROOF IN MINE AND WAS WORDERING IF YOU GUYS HAD PICS OF THE HEADLINER AFTERWARDS IS IT STRAIGHT OR DID YOU GUYS KEEP THE RIBS? THANKS.  :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jul 24 2009, 05:26 AM~14568081
> *WHATS UP GLASSHOUSE FAM. IM PUTTING A MOONROOF IN MINE AND WAS WORDERING IF YOU GUYS HAD PICS OF THE HEADLINER AFTERWARDS IS IT STRAIGHT OR DID YOU GUYS KEEP THE RIBS? THANKS.    :biggrin:
> *


i had a moonroof on my 74, i dont have pics from inside but you do keep them


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 23 2009, 08:27 PM~14565665
> *victoria bc
> *


no way, my old town


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

VANCOUVER B.C.

$2500 FRIM for the LIL homies.

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/cto/1287323695.html


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jul 24 2009, 01:09 PM~14571693
> *no way, my old town
> 
> 
> *


wow wasent exspecting to hear that :0 guess you know how hard it is to find parts here lol


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

whats the dif between impala and impala customs?


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 24 2009, 04:09 PM~14573700
> *whats the dif between impala and impala customs?
> *


not sure that's just what the emblems say. the car has NO options tho so it cant be that sweet.


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 24 2009, 04:09 PM~14573700
> *whats the dif between impala and impala customs?
> *


i think it's the back window homie.a lot of regular impalas have bubble back window unlike a custom which is just like caprice with inverted rear window. and you know thats what makes us G-FAM.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Jul 24 2009, 04:52 PM~14573982
> *i think it's the back window homie.a lot of regular impalas have bubble back window unlike a custom which is just like caprice with inverted rear window.          and you know thats what makes us G-FAM.
> *


X2 back window


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by silkk+Jul 23 2009, 06:45 PM~14563711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good stuff man. hows the weather out there these days??


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 20 2009, 03:54 PM~14528548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY BROTHERS GLASS HOUSE,,,OH AND EVERY DAY DRIVER..FROM MEMBERS ONLY CC ..NC SANN DIEGO... :0


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

weathers great 38 they say for the weekend :0 .... and thanks for clearing up the impala custom, :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*TTT
What up Homies, been a minute, when it isn't one thing it's another, i had to have a fucken surgery and haven't been able to log on inhere, but i'm back again and happy to see all the Clean Ass Glasshouses coming out and welcome to all the new Homies. October is just around the corner so i hope everyone is ready to do this thing again, better than last year.  More details on the picnic as October gets closer.   *


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 24 2009, 11:45 PM~14576089
> *TTT
> What up Homies, been a minute, when it isn't one thing it's another, i had to have a fucken surgery and haven't been able to log on inhere, but i'm back again and happy to see all the Clean Ass Glasshouses coming out and welcome to all the new Homies. October is just around the corner so i hope everyone is ready to do this thing again, better than last year.   More details on the picnic as October gets closer.
> *


wasup man.. hope things are better with you.


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 20 2009, 03:54 PM~14528548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WILL BE CRUIZIN THE STREETS OF OCEANSIDE ,,TOMMOROW..THE GLASS HOUSE,AND MY 78 REGAL.... HITTING THE BEACH FOR SOME ACTION.. :0 MEMBERS ONLY, CC OCEANSIDE CALI.. SAN DIEGO...


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 24 2009, 10:06 PM~14575429
> *weathers great 38 they say for the weekend :0 .... and thanks for clearing up the impala custom, :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: i have to deal with rain all weekend its been rainig almost everyday this month


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Thats shitty deals man...
but i guess it could be worse.. could be snowing.. lol


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

we had batly any rain so lots of fire risk so i guess theres ups and downs to everything


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jul 25 2009, 02:28 PM~14579342
> *we had batly any rain so lots of fire risk so i guess theres ups and downs to everything
> *


damn that sucks we dont have forest fires out this way but weve had too much rain my yard is like a swamp some days it will be sunny during the day then all of a sudden its pouring outside it rains at least once every day cant get anything done lol


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 25 2009, 01:52 PM~14579150
> *Thats shitty deals man...
> but i guess it could be worse.. could be snowing.. lol
> *


yea true its been hailing a few times though :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

well you dont have the temp we have here cant walk outside with out sweatin your ass off



> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 22 2009, 01:39 PM~14551124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 25 2009, 01:03 PM~14579515
> *well you dont have the temp we have here cant walk outside with out sweatin your ass off
> *


VEGAS is the same way homie.hotter than a motherfucker.MAS PUTO..


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 25 2009, 01:03 PM~14579515
> *well you dont have the temp we have here cant walk outside with out sweatin your ass off
> *


DAMN I'M PISSED OFF AT 90 degrees


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 25 2009, 03:03 PM~14579515
> *well you dont have the temp we have here cant walk outside with out sweatin your ass off
> *


 hno:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 25 2009, 08:13 PM~14581393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jul 25 2009, 06:24 PM~14581472
> *:0                                                      :0                                                :0
> *


x 10


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jul 24 2009, 11:02 AM~14569762
> *i had a moonroof on my 74, i dont have pics from inside but you do keep them
> *


THANKS BRO ANY THING HELPS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 26 2009, 03:13 AM~14581393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is so fresh!
love it.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jul 25 2009, 12:45 AM~14576089
> *TTT
> What up Homies, been a minute, when it isn't one thing it's another, i had to have a fucken surgery and haven't been able to log on inhere, but i'm back again and happy to see all the Clean Ass Glasshouses coming out and welcome to all the new Homies. October is just around the corner so i hope everyone is ready to do this thing again, better than last year.   More details on the picnic as October gets closer.
> *


damn homie, hope everything went well and you're getting btter. good to see you back on here


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 26 2009, 01:45 PM~14585507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


most likely the last show that it will be out to until next year


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

up from pg 3


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 26 2009, 01:45 PM~14585507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 26 2009, 07:19 PM~14587489
> *up from pg 3
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice color man.. what is it?? if i could ask..


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

whats up glass house family im looking for a grill 4 a 1975 ragtop or if you no wher to get one redone but i whant it og not billet if you can halp THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:biggrin: nice ride homie :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 26 2009, 05:19 PM~14587489
> *up from pg 3
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 26 2009, 06:19 PM~14587489
> *up from pg 3
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 27 2009, 01:38 AM~14587619
> *looking good man.
> *


Not mine, found it in the scrape by the lake topic.
But it sure looks good!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jul 26 2009, 08:42 PM~14585779
> *most likely the last show that it will be out to until next year
> *


How come? Looks real clean, love the grill!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 26 2009, 07:39 PM~14587627
> *thats a nice color man.. what is it?? if i could ask..
> *



HOK candy tangerine


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

double


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Jul 27 2009, 12:02 AM~14589852
> *:biggrin: nice ride homie :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 27 2009, 12:26 AM~14590080
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave: Hope everything is good your way bro!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 27 2009, 04:14 AM~14591026
> *:wave: Hope everything is good your way bro!!
> *


things arn't too bad out here bro, but the heat is killing it.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 27 2009, 01:43 AM~14590674
> *How come? Looks real clean, love the grill!
> *


re doing the car lots of work to get done and thx


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 27 2009, 01:42 AM~14590657
> *Not mine, found it in the scrape by the lake topic.
> But it sure looks good!
> *


knew that already. i shoulda mentioned. lol..

i knew it was G'dups because of the wheels. lol..


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

troubleshooting question for my a/c.
350 2 brrl carb.
my a/c isnt kicking in the clutch. i took a wire from the batt and touched the compressor clutch and it kicked on so i know the a.c and clutch works. 

what do i need to check next?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i am not 100% on this. but i think there is a pressure switch that has to activate to turn the compressor on. possibly even some relays as well. 
you gotta find youself a wiring diagram to see what goes to what and where from...

know wha i meannnn.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT WHAT UP G-HOUSE FAM BAM :wave:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jul 27 2009, 09:33 PM~14600169
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:nicoderm: TTT


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jul 12 2009, 09:59 PM~14452945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 they look so pretty


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

up from page 3 again


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

im gonna put 13s on my 75raghouse and im woundering if itll clear the skirts? also for oppinions on the bumper kit, looks better wit or wit out it?
any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by meauli_@Jul 29 2009, 03:18 AM~14613227
> *im gonna put 13s on my 75raghouse and im woundering if itll clear the skirts? also for oppinions on the bumper kit, looks better wit or wit out it?
> any info is greatly appreciated
> *


 :wave: Big UCE Q, the 13s will fit but they will be close to the skirts, I have 13s Sinisters on mine, but I am lifted, so I do not hit the skirts. I would go with DAYTONS or SINISTERS for better clearance or you could do a rearend swap stated also in the early pages of this web page. If you need more info just call me UCE; anything you want to know about these cars is all in these pages. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton, ONE LUV USO to the whole family.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 28 2009, 04:50 PM~14608137
> *up from page 3 again
> 
> 
> ...


nice color
:thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 29 2009, 02:59 AM~14613093
> *
> *


Baddass pic


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 28 2009, 05:50 PM~14608137
> *up from page 3 again
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice pic Dline..


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 29 2009, 01:59 AM~14613093
> *
> *


is that BRANDY WINE ?what ever it is it's nice as fuck homie.keep posting pics would like to the progress.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ANYBODY SEEN SMURF ON HERE LATELY? IT'S BEEN A WHILE. :0  :happysad: :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 29 2009, 01:59 AM~14613093
> *
> *


damn that looks tough as fuck right there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 20 2009, 03:54 PM~14528548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 20 2009, 03:54 PM~14528548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: MEMBERS ONLY CC.SAN DIEGO,CA. :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK+Jul 29 2009, 11:08 PM~14621986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

ghouse picnic in oct? :0 

try not to conflict with vegas (10/11/09) ...


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

What's up G Family?


----------



## LUNCH MEAT (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jul 25 2009, 04:51 PM~14580023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jul 30 2009, 04:41 PM~14630930
> *What's up G Family?
> *


wut up homie.. uffin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jul 30 2009, 04:41 PM~14630930
> *What's up G Family?
> *


whats cracken?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

been neglecting my 'house,,, havent driven it in like 6 weeks


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jul 30 2009, 09:50 PM~14633417
> *been neglecting my 'house,,, havent driven it in like 6 weeks
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:angry: its that cadillac

:nosad: bad luis....


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Jul 29 2009, 06:13 PM~14620696
> *is that BRANDY WINE ?what ever it is it's nice as fuck homie.keep posting pics would like to the progress.
> *


YEAH THAT IS BRANDY WINE


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

THIS IS HOW IT LOOKS WHEN THE SUN HITS IT


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

whats up g fam iam looking for a 76 front clip can someone help me out will like like with all the lite trim and grill thanks


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 31 2009, 04:11 AM~14635800
> *THIS IS HOW IT LOOKS WHEN THE SUN HITS IT
> 
> *


  very nice!


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

GOT THIS FOR SALE MAKE AN OFFER, PM ME IF INTERESTED!!!!!!!!    

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=487352


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 31 2009, 01:00 AM~14635656
> *:angry: its that cadillac
> 
> :nosad: bad luis....
> *


not even,, the caddy dont even move. its my work schedule


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jul 30 2009, 06:41 PM~14630930
> *What's up G Family?
> *


watching the rain... again. 5 days now. today was non stop...


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

that realy sucks great here


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

i have a complete rolling frame for a 75 impala...also has uarters and doors and all glass and interior....all straight as fuck.....dude i bought this car from wont give me the title................


car is free im in vegas p.m me if your interested


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jul 30 2009, 04:14 AM~14624733
> *
> *


OK. THANKS DOOZER FOR THE HEADS UP! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jul 31 2009, 02:58 PM~14640206
> *not even,, the caddy dont even move.  its my work schedule
> *


just fucking with ya... I like them too... my homie has parts for days... just let me know

driving a Cadillac has made me lazy to work on my car...


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

What's up fam? I have a question to ask everyone. Long story short, I came up on a 95 caprice for CHEAP, $300 cheap that is :biggrin: . It's got the posi rear-end and a LT1. Passenger side is fuuuucked up. I want to do an engine and tranny swap for my 75 house. But I don't know if I should keep the fuel injection or not. The car has that stupid chip in the key :thumbsdown: . So in order to keep all the fuel injection working properly, I know I'm going to have to take the whole damn wire harness, brain, ignition switch and the receiver module for the chipped key too. Is it worth it? Is there and easier way to do this? I know Painles makes a wire harness for this, but I heard it's really expensive. My cousin (my mechanic) wants to keep it fuel injected, but he's more optimistic than I am. I want to rip off all the fuel injection shit and throw on an edelbrock endurashine intake manifold and carb and call it a day. What do you guys think? All feedback is appreciated fam! :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

carb it..... call it a day.... unless you like electricians


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Aug 1 2009, 02:26 AM~14645079
> *What's up fam?  I have a question to ask everyone.  Long story short, I came up on a 95 caprice for CHEAP, $300 cheap that is  :biggrin:  .  It's got the posi rear-end and a LT1.  Passenger side is fuuuucked up.  I want to do an engine and tranny swap for my 75 house.  But I don't know if I should keep the fuel injection or not.  The car has that stupid chip in the key :thumbsdown: .  So in order to keep all the fuel injection working properly, I know I'm going to have to take the whole damn wire harness, brain, ignition switch and the receiver module for the chipped key too.  Is it worth it?  Is there and easier way to do this?  I know Painles makes a wire harness for this, but I heard it's really expensive.  My cousin (my mechanic) wants to keep it fuel injected, but he's more optimistic than I am.  I want to rip off all the fuel injection shit and throw on an edelbrock  endurashine intake manifold and carb and call it a day.  What do you guys think?  All feedback is appreciated fam!    :thumbsup:
> *



I WOULD LEAVE THE FI IN...TO ME IT'S WORTH THE HASSLE. BUT EVERYBODY IS DIFFERENT  GOOD LUCK WITH WHATEVER YOU CHOOSE


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 1 2009, 05:49 PM~14647892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that must be crazy when people see a car like that over there  one time i had my car parked and some people from germany came over and asked to take pictures because they said they didnt have cars like it over there crazy shit anyway ghouse is looking good what are those 13" zeniths?


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jul 21 2009, 06:58 PM~14543254
> *trade for a clean 74 or 75 rag or a really clean hardtop  :biggrin: i need to get back in with another glasshouse or raghouse... :biggrin: og 96 impala ss on 24s really clean ride
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

luckiest kid in the world


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 1 2009, 07:57 PM~14648486
> *luckiest kid in the world
> *


for sure..


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 1 2009, 02:23 AM~14645073
> *just fucking with ya... I like them too... my homie has parts for days... just let me know
> 
> driving a Cadillac has made me lazy to work on my car...
> *


took 2nd place 70s street today, not bad for being neglected


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 1 2009, 03:49 PM~14647892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 31 2009, 09:53 PM~14642360
> *OK. THANKS DOOZER FOR THE HEADS UP!  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


no problem homie

on another note, if anyone has a front sway bar they're willing to part with let me know


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

^ Thanks everybody for the kind words.



> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 2 2009, 01:55 AM~14648187
> *man that must be crazy when people see a car like that over there   one time i had my car parked and some people from germany came over and asked to take pictures because they said they didnt have cars like it over there crazy shit anyway ghouse is looking good what are those 13" zeniths?
> *


When we're cruisin' with the lowrider(s) there were a lot of people who giving us the thumbs up, honking, making pics and even sometimes they clap their hands like we're famous people. Very strange.
Yes sir, those are 13" 60 spokes xlace Z's. Two thumbs up for Zenith of California who made this happen.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 1 2009, 11:48 PM~14647887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He got his license? 
Glasshouse looks clean as fuck!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

That's a sick pic!! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 2 2009, 02:05 PM~14650963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats ART Homie.... uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

theres some nice houses rolling in Europe 


anyone seen 'hooked to glass' lately?


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 2 2009, 08:22 PM~14652416
> *theres some nice houses rolling in Europe
> anyone seen 'hooked to glass' lately?
> *


 :biggrin: there is the homie mike.


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

Anybody got a AC delete box. I'm looking for the box that will still allow me to use the heater, but eleminates the AC portion.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 2 2009, 02:37 AM~14650830
> *60 spokes xlace Z's.
> *



 60?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Aug 2 2009, 07:04 PM~14653898
> * 60?
> *


yeah 60s.
there is a topic in the wheel section.. as well as a couple auctions where you can win some 72s as well..
check it out.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ZENITH OF CA...CAN MAKE YOU CUSTOM Z'S WITH A SPECIFIC NUMBER OF SPOKES AS LONG AS THEIR EVEN NUMBERS


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks guys.



> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard+Aug 2 2009, 12:38 PM~14650895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ Notice also the smooth nipples they used.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT FOR DA GHOUSE'S


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Not all GlassHouses but the homies tunas heading the pack...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 3 2009, 12:39 PM~14659564
> *Not all GlassHouses but the homies tunas heading the pack...
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sweet ride man


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

heres 1 i drew on ms paint for a homie on here.. not done yet im 95% there tho


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 (t-shirt)


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 3 2009, 03:19 PM~14661179
> *heres 1 i drew on ms paint for a homie on here.. not done yet im 95% there tho
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a glasshouse to me..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

Have these parts for sale.PM me with offers.location houston,tx


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Anaheim74, OJ Hydraulics, *REGENCY RIDER*, BIG_LOS

Q-vo Regency, wheres the pics of that bad boy you had at the park yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

its in the Goodtimes picnic topic... need to post it up here


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGENCY RIDER_@Aug 3 2009, 02:43 PM~14662037
> *its in the Goodtimes picnic topic... need to post it up here
> *


welcome to the Glasshouse fest :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 3 2009, 02:19 PM~14661179
> *heres 1 i drew on ms paint for a homie on here.. not done yet im 95% there tho
> 
> 
> ...


Draw Jessica rabbit posing next to it :cheesy:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

im not dat gud wit ppl


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 3 2009, 02:21 PM~14661839
> *:0 (t-shirt)
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 
any ideas on wut you would want to see on a shirt?
i can come thru with the artwork
just need to know wut a printer would need, like format and such?..


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 1 2009, 03:48 PM~14647887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is dope


----------



## smooth criminal (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 2 2009, 06:05 AM~14650963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smooth criminal (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 28 2009, 05:50 PM~14608137
> *up from page 3 again
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Aug 3 2009, 01:54 PM~14662141
> *welcome to the Glasshouse fest :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting my rag house in the glass house topic homie :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Aug 3 2009, 02:54 PM~14662141
> *welcome to the Glasshouse fest :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is badddd...!


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

clean :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 2 2009, 05:28 PM~14654028
> *yeah 60s.
> there is a topic in the wheel section.. as well as a couple auctions where you can win some 72s as well..
> check it out.
> *


 damn thats sick! they looks badass for sure langberg


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Aug 3 2009, 11:21 PM~14668211
> *damn thats sick! they looks badass for sure langberg
> *


 :cheesy: 76 spokes.... :0 

now we talking....


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 3 2009, 09:45 PM~14667833
> *that bitch is badddd...!
> *


thanks..............still a work in progress :biggrin:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Aug 2 2009, 04:15 PM~14653631
> *Anybody got a AC delete box.  I'm looking for the box that will still allow me to use the heater, but eleminates the AC portion.
> *



Anybody???


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

I also need both driver and passenger fenders for a 75 caprice coupe. Preferably in the San Diego or Los Angeles areas.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

Here you glasshouse homies, letting it go for $4g's
cold a/c 89000 miles power windows and tilt steering runs good and shift smooth, you could drive it like a cop car


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Aug 5 2009, 08:08 PM~14687718
> *Here you glasshouse homies, letting it go for $4g's
> cold a/c 89000 miles power windows and tilt steering runs good and shift smooth, you could drive it like a cop car
> 
> ...


Gangster


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 5 2009, 05:29 PM~14685570
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


bahh.. 
still worth a double post in my mind. lol


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Aug 5 2009, 07:08 PM~14687718
> *Here you glasshouse homies, letting it go for $4g's
> cold a/c 89000 miles power windows and tilt steering runs good and shift smooth, you could drive it like a cop car
> 
> ...


thats pretty clean


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Aug 5 2009, 06:08 PM~14687718
> *Here you glasshouse homies, letting it go for $4g's
> cold a/c 89000 miles power windows and tilt steering runs good and shift smooth, you could drive it like a cop car
> 
> ...


hey uce did you ever sell the ragg?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 3 2009, 06:59 AM~14656806
> *^ No, cuz my son is just 14 y/o.
> *


I can guess that he´s pretty anxious to get it


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 6 2009, 06:27 AM~14689289
> *I can guess that he´s pretty anxious to get it
> *


 :yes:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Aug 5 2009, 07:08 PM~14687718
> *Here you glasshouse homies, letting it go for $4g's
> cold a/c 89000 miles power windows and tilt steering runs good and shift smooth, you could drive it like a cop car
> 
> ...



iv never sen the interior of one of these could you got pics???


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

gangsta!


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Keep up the good work fellas ill see you guys at the fest fo sho :thumbsup:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

SO WHO'S BRINGING THEIR GLASSHOUSE TO VEGAS 4 SUPER SHOW.


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

Wanted,,,, Does anyone have the front winsheild Chromes and the rear window chromes for a 76 Galsshouse??? Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Aug 6 2009, 03:54 PM~14696274
> *Wanted,,,, Does anyone have the front winsheild Chromes and the rear window chromes for a 76 Galsshouse??? Thanks :biggrin:
> *


Preferably in Southern California!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

nice rag, chuch!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 6 2009, 04:36 PM~14696657
> *nice rag, chuch!
> *


THANKS HOMIE FEW CHANGES COMING SOON


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

The glasshouse family is :nicoderm: ing very good. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> love the color nice work


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 3 2009, 10:39 AM~14659564
> *Not all GlassHouses but the homies tunas heading the pack...
> 
> 
> ...


thought the chinaman hat was dead and then i see something in your avi....


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Aug 6 2009, 10:03 PM~14699631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pics


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> > love the color nice work
> 
> 
> does anyone have the trim that goes under the headlight. I have the outer trim, but I am looking for the trim that goes under the headlight. My chrome guy lost them. Let me know.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 6 2009, 10:22 PM~14699171
> *thought the chinaman hat was dead and then i see something in your avi....
> *


Not dead just need a fresh one....I want to try something with my old one.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 3 2008, 07:35 PM~12328270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 what year is this??


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Aug 6 2009, 09:03 PM~14699631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 8 2009, 07:51 PM~14713839
> *:0  :0  what year is this??
> *



looks like a 76 to me :biggrin:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 8 2009, 07:51 PM~14713839
> *:0  :0  what year is this??
> *


76' homie.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

anyone bought of herd of these guys?
thinking of ordering some hardware for the skirts on the 76 from here.

anyone at all??

http://fenderskirtdepot.com/


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 9 2009, 03:38 PM~14718677
> *anyone bought of herd of these guys?
> thinking of ordering some hardware for the skirts on the 76 from here.
> 
> ...


didnt jason j or tattoo76 have about 5 sets?


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Aug 9 2009, 10:02 PM~14721654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that yours tommy?


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah Bro, just got it striped, and lifted last week. Still got more to go. Hows yours coming along? Got any updated photos? Hope all is well with you Bro. Tommy :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Aug 9 2009, 10:13 PM~14721780
> *Yeah Bro, just got it striped, and lifted last week. Still got more to go. Hows yours coming along? Got any updated photos?  Hope all is well with you Bro. Tommy :biggrin:
> *


IT LOOKS GOOD BRO  DID YOU EVER DECIDE ON WHAT YOU WANTED TO DO WITH THAT 76 HARDTOP U GOT?

HERES A RECENT PIC OF MINE..


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Still got it homie. I moved it to my moms back yard. I may do a frame off restore on it. Your ride is looking killer Bro. Is that pearl I see in that paint job. Thumbs up, its clean.


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Aug 6 2009, 10:03 PM~14699631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


apricot splash...?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 9 2009, 10:17 PM~14721813
> *IT LOOKS GOOD BRO   DID YOU EVER DECIDE ON WHAT YOU WANTED TO DO WITH THAT 76 HARDTOP U GOT?
> 
> HERES A RECENT PIC OF MINE..
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

What's up G-Fam? Wanted to ask you guys a question or opinion.What do you guys think of bumper guards on a 76 front do you all think it looks good or does it look better with out?(opinion)


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77+Aug 9 2009, 10:27 PM~14721901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Aug 10 2009, 09:00 AM~14723336
> *What's up G-Fam? Wanted to ask you guys a question or opinion.What do you guys think of bumper guards on a 76 front do you all think it looks good or does it look better with out?(opinion)
> *


It's all what you like... I took mine off, but then I have seen them were they look really good on.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 10 2009, 12:17 AM~14721813
> *IT LOOKS GOOD BRO   DID YOU EVER DECIDE ON WHAT YOU WANTED TO DO WITH THAT 76 HARDTOP U GOT?
> 
> HERES A RECENT PIC OF MINE..
> ...


looking real good bro  :thumbsup:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Aug 10 2009, 08:00 AM~14723336
> *What's up G-Fam? Wanted to ask you guys a question or opinion.What do you guys think of bumper guards on a 76 front do you all think it looks good or does it look better with out?(opinion)
> *


Damm thats a good question. i think it jus depends on tha car. I left mine on


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75+Aug 9 2009, 10:17 PM~14721813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heres a few pics i took today its time to move on
trade for a 2-door box caprice


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 10 2009, 04:27 PM~14727024
> *heres a few pics i took today its time to move on
> trade for a 2-door box caprice
> 
> ...


damn homie you will regret getting rid of it i did when i sold mine but i was lucky enough to get it back


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 9 2009, 06:50 PM~14718750
> *didnt jason j or tattoo76 have about 5 sets?
> *


good lookin out man. thanks.
i'll get at them see if they still got.
thanks.. :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 10 2009, 03:27 PM~14727024
> *heres a few pics i took today its time to move on
> trade for a 2-door box caprice
> 
> ...


W.T.F???


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats a sweet pic man


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 9 2009, 11:17 PM~14721813
> *IT LOOKS GOOD BRO   DID YOU EVER DECIDE ON WHAT YOU WANTED TO DO WITH THAT 76 HARDTOP U GOT?
> 
> HERES A RECENT PIC OF MINE..
> ...



Thats a sweet ride


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Aug 10 2009, 08:24 PM~14730736
> *Thats a sweet ride
> *


yes it is! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Anaheim74, allredss, CHOPPER 76

Q-Vo Chopper


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Aug 10 2009, 09:56 PM~14732020
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Anaheim74, allredss, CHOPPER 76
> 
> ...


whats up johnny how u been homie?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Aug 10 2009, 08:56 PM~14732020
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Anaheim74, allredss, CHOPPER 76
> 
> ...


Move to the city of rialto, IE baby :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 10 2009, 09:59 PM~14732047
> *whats up johnny how u been homie?
> *


ive been good dogg, just being going to school

are you coming down for the glasshouse picnic?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Aug 10 2009, 07:00 AM~14723336
> *What's up G-Fam? Wanted to ask you guys a question or opinion.What do you guys think of bumper guards on a 76 front do you all think it looks good or does it look better with out?(opinion)
> *


 If I am out anyplace, and I see a lowrider i turn my head and look.
if I am out someplace and i see a Glasshouse, I brake my neck!
whether it has bumper guards or not, I personaly vote bumper guards with 
molding on the bumper to match the paint or or vinal top..if givin a choice between
clean chrome and no guard's or pumper guard's on a rusted shotout bumper?
i would go with the chrome! But to each it's own!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Aug 10 2009, 09:56 PM~14732020
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Anaheim74, allredss, CHOPPER 76
> 
> ...


 four user's ..mo fu in hydrohype in this bit^%!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: THOUGHT YOU GUYS MIGHT LIKE THESE


----------



## chriscobal (Apr 17, 2005)

respect to the glasshouse riders, started on page 1 weeks ago and learned quite a bit. been wanting a glasshouse for years, used to own a 79 caprice coupe. a lot of bad bitches posted here but these stand out for me



















keep doin it, PEACE


----------



## DAVID63 (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chriscobal_@Aug 11 2009, 07:11 AM~14734405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love Boxers Glasshouse! :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Aug 10 2009, 10:23 PM~14732320
> *ive been good dogg, just being going to school
> 
> are you coming down for the glasshouse picnic?
> *


when is it bro?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

just to take it ttt


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*FROM THIS WEEKEND.....*


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 11 2009, 06:09 PM~14738634
> *FROM THIS WEEKEND.....
> 
> 
> ...


thats a cool ass pic right there.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 11 2009, 05:18 PM~14738738
> *thats a cool ass pic right there.
> *


*IF YOU LIKE THE PICS CHECK OUT "VGP INC. PHOTOGRAPHY" IN THE POST YOUR RIDES SECTION. HE IS ONE OF MY BEST FRIENDS A CLUB BROTHER AND A DAMN GOOD PHOTOGRAPHER....I THINK HE COULD BECOME BIG IF HE REALLY WANTED TO PURSUE IT. HERE ARE SOME OF THE ONE HE HAS DONE OF MINES.*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=408284


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

A FEW MORE......I LOVE HIS WORK


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 11 2009, 05:56 PM~14739156
> *Very nice  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

^ LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 11 2009, 06:28 PM~14739477
> *^ LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO, JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH MY BROTHERS ACROSS THE POND.  :biggrin:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

looking good DIRTY SANCHEZ .taking her to supershow.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Aug 11 2009, 06:38 PM~14739568
> *looking good DIRTY SANCHEZ .taking her to supershow.
> *


SHE AINT READY YET


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

would have liked to see her homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 11 2009, 06:45 PM~14739030
> *IF YOU LIKE THE PICS CHECK OUT "VGP INC. PHOTOGRAPHY" IN THE POST YOUR RIDES SECTION. HE IS ONE OF MY BEST FRIENDS A CLUB BROTHER AND A DAMN GOOD PHOTOGRAPHER....I THINK HE COULD BECOME BIG IF HE REALLY WANTED TO PURSUE IT. HERE ARE SOME OF THE ONE HE HAS DONE OF MINES.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=408284
> ...


those garage ones are badass too man. i remember when you posted them before.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse+Aug 11 2009, 06:44 PM~14739632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTT 4 GLASSHOUSE FAM....


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 11 2009, 05:46 PM~14739045
> *A FEW MORE......I LOVE HIS WORK
> 
> 
> ...



 RIGHT CLICK, SAVE !!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Aug 11 2009, 08:12 PM~14740574
> *    RIGHT CLICK, SAVE !!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

what up G House fam, has a date been set for the picnic?


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

This pic and this car: :worship:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Aug 11 2009, 06:18 PM~14738738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank bro, I really appreciate that. To me you are my BIG, I mean older brother always picking on me :uh: inside and out the club fo sho :cheesy: 

It does mean a lot to me!




> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 11 2009, 06:46 PM~14739045
> *A FEW MORE......I LOVE HIS WORK
> *


Thanks!



Oh and I am VGP on here, a name I created a few years back when I started posting up my picture on layitlow. I have always like taken pics so slowly but surely i kept going at it. As I look back and look now I see how much i have learned, but there is so much I dont know so a photographer is not what I call my self but a picture taker I am! I love what I do and I hope to get better! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

Anybody know how much fenders for a 75 caprice will go for at pamona? I can't find shit here in San Diego. Let me know what a good price is for each fender please. I don't want to get raped. Thanks fam! :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 11 2009, 04:46 PM~14739045
> *A FEW MORE......I LOVE HIS WORK
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM I fuckin love this glasshouse!!!!!!!! clean car homie! excellent job!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY BOYS CHUCH DOGG'S RIDE :0


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Chuch Doggs ride is bad ass. Clean Bro. :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

yes it is!!!


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Mr X - That also bad ass bro. Love that sun roof top. Cleeeeeeeeeean


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

thats the shit...


> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 12 2009, 05:39 PM~14750288
> *MY BOYS CHUCH DOGG'S RIDE :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Aug 13 2009, 10:10 AM~14757229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those colors are sick!!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Right click save.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Aug 12 2009, 10:54 AM~14746761
> *Anybody know how much fenders for a 75 caprice will go for at pamona?  I can't find shit here in San Diego.  Let me know what a good price is for each fender please.  I don't want to get raped.  Thanks fam!  :biggrin:
> *


I have both sides L/R, I'm in Orange County if you need them, I'll give you homie price! (PM) :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR X+Aug 13 2009, 12:10 PM~14757229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2, Nice lookin house too.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

what up G-HOUSE fam just checkin in. Its been a while trying to get mine together real sooon uffin:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by l.b. ryder_@Aug 14 2009, 07:37 AM~14767921
> *what up G-HOUSE fam just checkin in. Its been a while trying to get mine together real sooon uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

new home made front grill


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Aug 13 2009, 10:10 AM~14757229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE GRILL


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

better juice that thing, chuchie! :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 11 2009, 04:46 PM~14739045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good lookin' set up, dirty.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Aug 14 2009, 10:47 AM~14769089
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup chopper


----------



## sancuztoms (Jan 25, 2009)

help ...what and what size wheel adapters\spacers do i need to put a set of 13's on 72 i grinded caplier down they will not fit thankyou for ant info


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

spacers.. thin ones....and grind down them calipers.... but be careful maybe my bro will post up the pic he has


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

....oh and spend $20 for 20 new lugnuts.... and torque to 120 ft lbs....and you'll have peace of mind


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

What up G-House Fam postin some update pictures of my glass house tryn to be down before the year is over.


----------



## sancuztoms (Jan 25, 2009)

thankyou for info


----------



## 805orDie (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

From another Topic,


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Pic of my 75 rag all o.g. except for the Daytons.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=493545


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone got pics of a 71 hooked up? Caught word of one for sale but wana see some hooked up. Thanks in advance


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 15 2009, 07:27 PM~14780306
> *Anyone got pics of a 71 hooked up? Caught word of one for sale but wana see some hooked up. Thanks in advance
> *


hit up the 71 to 73 topic.... 

but of course you all know mine aint a GHouse but here's a peak at what happened today with my 73....









































and my fav pic of the day...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 15 2009, 07:46 PM~14780411
> *hit up the 71 to 73 topic....
> 
> but of course you all know mine aint a GHouse but here's a peak at what happened today with my 73....
> ...


thanks man. nice ride to, that one was in a magazine right?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 15 2009, 08:11 PM~14780586
> *thanks man. nice ride to, that one was in a magazine right?
> *


yea april 2003 LRM and the first TLM along w my son's bike


----------



## 71 dreamcatcher (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 71 dreamcatcher (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 71 dreamcatcher (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 71 dreamcatcher_@Aug 15 2009, 11:21 PM~14781589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 71 but you are in the wrong topic.I think Dressed2Impress is the only one that gets a pass with a non GlassHouse.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

GLASSHOUSE IS A 74 75 76! do not post pictures if you car is not a 74 75 76


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 16 2009, 05:15 AM~14782706
> *GLASSHOUSE IS A 74 75 76! do not post pictures if you car is not a 74 75 76
> *



x2 sorry!


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

Whats up G HOUSE fellas, My trunk lid wont close all the way, is there a way to align it or maybe is it my hinges or jus a new lid? any help would be appreciated


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Aug 14 2009, 03:10 PM~14770953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHECK THE LATCH AND STRIKER


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Dirty, mann i love ur car and the pics u got another fan.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Aug 16 2009, 11:17 AM~14783750
> *Thanks Dirty,  mann i love ur car and the pics u got another fan.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Aug 16 2009, 11:07 AM~14783703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Post more pics looks like mine, same colors


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 16 2009, 01:28 PM~14784364
> *Post more pics looks like mine, same colors
> *


Spokangeles, Washifas :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Aug 16 2009, 03:36 AM~14782671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Red and Dirty, the old timers in the thread know the deal... i think my first post in here was like within the first 4 pages adn have been in it ever since...

yea and like dirty said ck the latch and striker, more than likely the lath is out of adustment, that's what we all do to allow the ground disconnect hang out the trunk oer is should say that's what i had to do...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

anyone know how too tell if my caprice has a small water pump or large :S anyone got pics of a stock one gotta order chrome pullys


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 16 2009, 04:15 AM~14782706
> *GLASSHOUSE IS A 74 75 76! do not post pictures if you car is not a 74 75 76
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 16 2009, 04:30 PM~14785135
> *thanks Red and Dirty, the old timers in the thread know the deal... i think  my first post in here was like within the first 4 pages adn have been in it ever since...
> 
> yea and like dirty said ck the latch and striker, more than likely the lath is out of adustment, that's what we all do to allow the ground disconnect hang out the trunk oer is should say that's what i had to do...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 4 2003, 08:11 PM~1366386
> *i still don't get why people think 73's and convertibles are glasshouses..... a glasshouse has the big ass rear 1/4 window.... 71-73 and convertibles don't have that window.....
> *


you explained it yourself but you still feel the need to post pictures of a car that not a glasshouse. all it does is lead other people that dont know any better to start posting other shit on here.

by the way i think your is bad ass ain't trying to take anything from you or your car


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

71-76s are the same in alot of ways i can see why they would be posted here the other theads small, so it would be easyer to find parts for both of us, insead of removing 71-73 and 71 - 76 verts totaly out of the topic not realy taking sides because i read both topics


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 16 2009, 02:55 PM~14784735
> *Spokangeles, Washifas :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


lol thats right


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## eyeque (Jul 23, 2008)

Why are there so many more caprice g houses than impalas


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 12 2009, 05:39 PM~14750288
> *MY BOYS CHUCH DOGG'S RIDE :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 16 2009, 10:18 PM~14788310
> *71-76s are the same in alot of ways i can see why they would be posted here the other theads small, so it would be easyer to find parts for both of us, insead of removing 71-73 and 71 - 76 verts totaly out of the topic not realy taking sides because i read both topics
> *


To me there are a million differences between the 71-73 and 74-76.....That could just be me though.


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

To me there are a million differences between the 71-73 and 74-76.....That could just be me though.
[/quote]


Yep! Like one:biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:dunno: Anyone know what interior color code this is?


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Olive green?? Could have been a factory colour check on that? :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 15 2009, 08:46 PM~14780411
> *hit up the 71 to 73 topic....
> 
> but of course you all know mine aint a GHouse but here's a peak at what happened today with my 73....
> ...



beautifull!!! damn homie any where i can see some more pics??


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Still need this corner trim piece really bad, please help


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

i have front bumber filler and back. also all the trim and grill and lights 4 a 76 caprice. hit me up $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 17 2009, 09:58 AM~14792590
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 17 2009, 10:58 AM~14792590
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


dope i want to make one of my 75 when its do


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

HAVE A ? HOMIES IM RUNNING 13X7 ON MY 75 RAG HAD CHINAS I CHANGED THEM 2 ZENITH 13X7 BUT THE ZENITHS RUB ON THE CALIPER BIG TIME IT ALREADY HAS A SPACER BUT IT SEEMS 2 NEED 2 MUCH GRINDING THE CHINAS WAS COOL BUT I REALLY WANNA RIDE ON THEM ZENITH WHEELS CAN I CHANGE THE CALIPERS FROM ANOTHER CAR THAT ARE SMALLER ? NEW 2 THE GLASSHOUSE RIDES SORRY :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 12 2009, 05:39 PM~14750288
> *MY BOYS CHUCH DOGG'S RIDE :0
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 17 2009, 10:06 PM~14800313
> *HAVE A ? HOMIES IM RUNNING 13X7 ON MY 75 RAG HAD CHINAS I CHANGED THEM 2 ZENITH 13X7 BUT THE ZENITHS RUB ON THE CALIPER BIG TIME IT ALREADY HAS A SPACER BUT IT SEEMS 2 NEED 2 MUCH GRINDING THE CHINAS WAS COOL BUT I REALLY WANNA RIDE ON THEM ZENITH WHEELS CAN I CHANGE THE CALIPERS FROM ANOTHER CAR THAT ARE SMALLER ? NEW 2 THE GLASSHOUSE RIDES SORRY  :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Aug 17 2009, 10:50 PM~14800852
> *PM SENT
> *


KOO GRACIAS


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

75 rag in the works from Super Natural Sacramento


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

Here's my 76 impala coming out post pic of the undies 2mmrow... :biggrin:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Aug 18 2009, 12:54 AM~14801409
> *Here's my 76 impala coming out post pic of the undies 2mmrow... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this car is bad ass, gonna do mine in simular fashion. Love that brown shade. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Aug 18 2009, 12:54 AM~14801409
> *Here's my 76 impala coming out post pic of the undies 2mmrow... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



* Perfection !!! *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Aug 17 2009, 11:54 PM~14801409
> *Here's my 76 impala coming out post pic of the undies 2mmrow... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Aug 17 2009, 11:38 PM~14801284
> *75 rag in the works from Super Natural Sacramento
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Marks?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Aug 17 2009, 11:54 PM~14801409
> *Here's my 76 impala coming out post pic of the undies 2mmrow... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Aug 18 2009, 12:54 AM~14801409
> *Here's my 76 impala coming out post pic of the undies 2mmrow... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Aug 17 2009, 11:54 PM~14801409
> *Here's my 76 impala coming out post pic of the undies 2mmrow... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats fuckin clean!!!!! take some interior pictures too.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Aug 17 2009, 11:54 PM~14801409
> *Here's my 76 impala coming out post pic of the undies 2mmrow... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 18 2009, 03:55 PM~14807860
> *:0 Marks?
> *


yes sir :biggrin: In the paint shop just about finished.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Aug 18 2009, 12:54 AM~14801409
> *Here's my 76 impala coming out post pic of the undies 2mmrow... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats bad ass homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Aug 18 2009, 12:54 AM~14801409
> *Here's my 76 impala coming out post pic of the undies 2mmrow... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 16 2009, 05:33 PM~14785918
> *anyone know how too tell if my caprice has a small water pump or large :S anyone got pics of a stock one gotta order chrome pullys
> *


 Long water pump. Thats how they came from the factory.


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

Here's pic of the 76 impala's int everything og but the carpet is new .. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Aug 19 2009, 04:41 AM~14813638
> *Here's pic of the 76 impala's int everything og but the carpet is new .. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin clean!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Aug 19 2009, 02:41 AM~14813638
> *Here's pic of the 76 impala's int everything og but the carpet is new .. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much was the carpet


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

love those inserts... :biggrin:


----------



## 71 dreamcatcher (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 16 2009, 04:36 AM~14782671
> *Nice 71 but you are in the wrong topic.I think Dressed2Impress is the only one that gets a pass with a non GlassHouse.
> *


i don't think so!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 16 2009, 08:25 PM~14787612
> *you explained it yourself but you still feel the need to post pictures of a car that not a glasshouse. all it does is lead other people that dont know any better to start posting other shit on here.
> 
> by the way i think your is bad ass ain't trying to take anything from you or your car
> *


its all good homie, i just post a few pix here and there of my ryde cause i've been a part of the fest from the get go and homies are always wondering how my rides been...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 19 2009, 05:59 PM~14820896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Aug 19 2009, 01:41 AM~14813638
> *Here's pic of the 76 impala's int everything og but the carpet is new .. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



dam exactly like mine! looks good!!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 71 dreamcatcher_@Aug 19 2009, 05:39 PM~14820069
> *i don't think so!
> *


GlassHouse fest not hard top fest.


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: HAD TO HAVE A NARDI!!! THE ADAPTER IS KINDA UGLY THOUGH, ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE BILLIT ONE.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

shit looks gangster


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Aug 20 2009, 07:24 PM~14832346
> *:biggrin: HAD TO HAVE A NARDI!!!  THE ADAPTER IS KINDA UGLY THOUGH, ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE BILLIT ONE.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie! I was like a kid on Christmas morning when my my billet adapter arrived in the mail.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

anybody got any motavation for me..... been lazy as fuck lately....  


post some update pics.... picnic coming


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

does any one know who does original dash for a 75 w/ 3 speakers?
i dont wanna wrap mine in vinyl..


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Aug 21 2009, 07:52 AM~14836834
> *does any one know who does original dash for a 75 w/ 3 speakers?
> i dont wanna wrap mine in vinyl..
> *


Justdashes.com shoud be able to help you out.


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Aug 21 2009, 06:52 AM~14836834
> *does any one know who does original dash for a 75 w/ 3 speakers?
> i dont wanna wrap mine in vinyl..
> *



Fiberglass your old one. That's what I'm gona do. :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Aug 20 2009, 08:24 PM~14832346
> *:biggrin: HAD TO HAVE A NARDI!!!  THE ADAPTER IS KINDA UGLY THOUGH, ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE BILLIT ONE.
> 
> 
> ...


i have the billet adaptor but no wheel


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Aug 21 2009, 09:16 AM~14837929
> *Justdashes.com shoud be able to help you out.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Aug 21 2009, 09:16 AM~14837929
> *Justdashes.com shoud be able to help you out.
> *


thank you


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Aug 21 2009, 11:08 PM~14845010
> *thank you
> *


I take it you dont like dash caps huh


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

I am looking for the vinyl top trim pieces for a full vinyyl top 75 impala. I just need the 2 small corner pieces that go by the back window. PM me if you have them.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Aug 18 2009, 01:54 AM~14801409
> *Here's my 76 impala coming out post pic of the undies 2mmrow... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty sweet man. my 76 has the same color interior, never thought id like it but its growing on me.


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

i saw this car on ebay long time ago, its not a lolo but i like the colors


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 22 2009, 09:40 AM~14847052
> *thats pretty sweet man. my 76 has the same color interior, never thought id like it but its growing on me.
> *


Thats the same thing i was thinking. It looks straight OG
:0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Aug 22 2009, 08:27 AM~14847277
> *Thats the same thing i was thinking. It looks straight OG
> :0
> *


SUP HUGO


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Aug 19 2009, 01:41 AM~14813638
> *Here's pic of the 76 impala's int everything og but the carpet is new .. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


got the same int. in mine. reminds me of old man golfing pants :biggrin:


----------



## FREDDY™ (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Aug 18 2009, 01:54 AM~14801409
> *Here's my 76 impala coming out post pic of the undies 2mmrow... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 
CLEAN ASS RIDE BRO


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Aug 17 2009, 10:54 PM~14801409
> *Here's my 76 impala coming out post pic of the undies 2mmrow... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 22 2009, 09:08 AM~14847195
> *i saw this car on ebay long time ago, its not a lolo but i like the colors
> 
> 
> ...


cat sems to like it too


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHO NEEDS SKIRTS GOT SOME 0G 1S FOR 120 SHIPPED


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

got bumper filler front and back also front widow trim and back and others parts hit me up 4 $$$$$$$$


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 5 2003, 08:51 AM~1368313
> *....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 23 2009, 03:22 PM~14855185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics man.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 17 2009, 04:13 PM~14796289
> *:dunno: Anyone know what interior color code this is?
> 
> 
> ...


thats fACtory let me check my vin


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 23 2009, 07:46 PM~14857452
> *nice pics man.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Aug 23 2009, 03:36 PM~14855967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Q-VO JOHNNY


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 23 2009, 09:30 PM~14859660
> *Q-VO JOHNNY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
whos is that?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 23 2009, 09:30 PM~14859660
> *Q-VO JOHNNY
> 
> 
> ...


i remember that car from back in the day


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

She just wanna come out , she gonna get a new bumper and sum goodies she'll have to wait for now..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 23 2009, 11:30 PM~14859660
> *Q-VO JOHNNY
> 
> 
> ...


still lovin them t-tops.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Homie Boxer's GLASSHOUSE.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Still Family


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=494087


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

up for the family..

Got a am/fm cassette for the glass. put it in.. works pretty good. 
shit only cost 60 bucks total as well.. 

i'll post some pics soon as i remember to take lol.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> MY BOYS CHUCH DOGG'S RIDE :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Aug 24 2009, 05:24 PM~14862966
> *Homie Boxer's GLASSHOUSE.
> 
> 
> ...


fresh !


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Representing the G-Houses at a local show in Miami. 




[


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

couple more


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

just throwing this out there... if anyone is interested

bumperkit with all chrome 100 spoke,reverse lights shaved needs finishing 

needs to have base rechromed...$150

and nardi with adapter ready to roll...$220

I'll post pics when I get on computer


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

MY BOYS CHUCH DOGG'S RIDE :0 

































[/quote]
Badass ride homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 25 2009, 04:32 PM~14877394
> *just throwing this out there... if anyone is interested
> 
> bumperkit with all chrome 100 spoke,reverse lights shaved needs finishing
> ...


pics of the nardi?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2009, 09:06 PM~14882687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...... Thats Old School :biggrin:


----------



## diana perez (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 23 2009, 01:22 PM~14855185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats f**kin sh**y yo. :worship:


----------



## diana perez (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 23 2009, 01:21 PM~14855172
> *WHO NEEDS SKIRTS GOT SOME 0G 1S FOR 120 SHIPPED
> *


still got those skirts,how bout u give a good deal to a lady,a man got no buisness with some skirtz [email protected]


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by diana perez_@Aug 26 2009, 12:35 PM~14887214
> *still got those skirts,how bout u give a good deal to a lady,a man got no buisness with some skirtz [email protected]
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by diana perez_@Aug 26 2009, 01:35 PM~14887214
> *still got those skirts,how bout u give a good deal to a lady,a man got no buisness with some skirtz [email protected]
> *


LOL...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Aug 25 2009, 11:16 PM~14882016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice.. 
both of them


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

wut up fellow Ghouse riders I'm bout to get my interior done for super show and need the rubbers for the windows, I ordered this part b4 but they sent me the wrong rubber and stole my identity... Where'd u get yours?


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Aug 26 2009, 08:52 PM~14892244
> *wut up fellow Ghouse riders I'm bout to get my interior done for super show and need the rubbers for the windows, I ordered this part b4 but they sent me the wrong rubber and stole my identity... Where'd u get yours?
> *


Got mine from hubbards impala. There a lil bit stiffer but they work well. 
notice its shaped a lil different then the original


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Aug 26 2009, 11:57 AM~14888014
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


SUP HUGO


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 26 2009, 11:35 PM~14893394
> *SUP HUGO
> *


Sup bro! havent seen you here in a while. Me and benny are going out west soon. Any idea when the glasshouse fest picnic going on?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 25 2009, 07:34 PM~14880533
> *pics of the nardi?
> *


pm with pics sent..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> > MY BOYS CHUCH DOGG'S RIDE :0
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Aug 26 2009, 08:24 PM~14892573
> *Got mine from hubbards impala. There a lil  bit stiffer but they work well.
> notice its shaped a lil different then the original
> 
> ...



Coo I'll try them thank you


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Wut up ghouse fam!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

What's up fellas, aint been on in a minute. My grandmother passed and been going through and dealing with that. The house is still SLOWLY moving forward though, sent a couple things across the state to my boy's to have some work done and ordered a few new custom "shiney's" which will hopefully be here next week :biggrin: Hope everybody is doing well, from the looks of it everybody's still moving along nicely with their projects which helps keep me motivated. As always, I'll post pics once the new goodies get here and they go on


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

you dudes set a date for the picnic yet?


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Aug 27 2009, 06:44 PM~14902716
> *What's up fellas, aint been on in a minute. My grandmother passed and been going through and dealing with that. The house is still SLOWLY moving forward though, sent a couple things across the state to my boy's to have some work done and ordered a few new custom "shiney's" which will hopefully be here next week  :biggrin: Hope everybody is doing well, from the looks of it everybody's still moving along nicely with their projects which helps keep me motivated. As always, I'll post pics once the new goodies get here and they go on
> *



sorry to hear that bro.. :angel: 


my casa is slowly moving too...post some progress pics to help motivate us all


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 27 2009, 03:06 AM~14895256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i have to sell my hardtop first, unless you want an 74 with a 76 frontend , newly painted, has new guts, full chrome undercarriage never hit the show circuit ride? :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2009, 12:45 AM~14906369
> *i have to sell my hardtop first, unless you want an 74 with a 76 frontend , newly painted, has new guts, full chrome undercarriage never hit the show circuit ride? :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 28 2009, 03:26 AM~14906319
> *sorry to hear that bro.. :angel:
> my casa is slowly moving too...post some progress pics to help motivate us all
> 
> *


thanx bro


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

WHAT UP HOUSE FAM DOES ENEYBODY NOW WHERE I CAN GET THE SIDE MOLDINGS FOR MY 75 HOUSE ?? THANKS


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 23 2009, 09:22 PM~14855185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics Langeberg! 
G-house looks badass!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

still for sale $ 200
















$3,500 obo


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Aug 27 2009, 08:44 PM~14902716
> *What's up fellas, aint been on in a minute. My grandmother passed and been going through and dealing with that. The house is still SLOWLY moving forward though, sent a couple things across the state to my boy's to have some work done and ordered a few new custom "shiney's" which will hopefully be here next week  :biggrin: Hope everybody is doing well, from the looks of it everybody's still moving along nicely with their projects which helps keep me motivated. As always, I'll post pics once the new goodies get here and they go on
> *


condolences man. loosing family is never an easy thing to deal with.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by langeberg+Aug 23 2009, 10:22 PM~14855185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks everybody


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 28 2009, 05:08 PM~14911978
> *condolences man.  loosing family is never an easy thing to deal with.
> *


thanx homie..... no it's not, especially when you're as close to them like I was with her. She's been a huge part of my life!!!! She's always been around like a second mother. Lived with us the whole time as I grew up and was still in my parents house when she passed. The medicaid people were trying to talk my mom into checking her into a facility and my mom wanted nothing to do with it. She knew my grandmother was comfortable and she was in her familiar surroundings and surrounded by family. It's been hard, but unfortunately it's a part of life. She'll always be in my heart and mind. :angel: :tears:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

i got bumber filler front and back both side in great shape also got back window pass window aii the trim 4 the windows front and back great prices. all off a 76 Caprice


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Aug 28 2009, 10:37 PM~14915402
> *i got bumber filler front and back both side in great shape also got back window pass window aii the trim 4 the windows front and back great prices. all off a 76 Caprice
> *


pm me some pics and prices


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 ....I'm sure your grandma ....well she was very happy she knew her grandchild loved her... 

and was proud of it


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

my brother's "glasshouse"




























with his son....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

beautiful


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 29 2009, 05:08 PM~14920893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you end up selling your ghouse?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 29 2009, 03:12 PM~14920920
> *did you end up selling your ghouse?
> *


yes sir its headed to Santa Barbra as we speak


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

TTT  

nice pics man



> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 29 2009, 01:48 PM~14920138
> *my brother's "glasshouse"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Aug 21 2009, 09:16 AM~14837929
> *Justdashes.com shoud be able to help you out.
> *


i called they wanted $900.00 black
plus 100 other color :0 :tears: :ugh: :around:  :rant:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

still got go bumber fiiler 4 76 front and back also got widows and trim also grill and back lights hit me up 4 pic and $$$$ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Aug 30 2009, 01:06 PM~14927136
> *i called they wanted $900.00 black
> plus 100 other color :0  :tears:  :ugh:  :around:    :rant:
> *



Got DAAAAAMMMMMM!!!!!!! $900! AND PLUS $100 FOR Color! matha fuckas are krayzie! :angry:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Aug 30 2009, 03:06 PM~14927136
> *i called they wanted $900.00 black
> plus 100 other color :0  :tears:  :ugh:  :around:    :rant:
> *


yup. thats what I said. and the turn around time is 6 months


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

"75 glasshouse"


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 29 2009, 03:16 PM~14920945
> *yes sir its headed to Santa Barbra as we speak
> *


 :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Aug 30 2009, 11:34 PM~14932459
> *"75 glasshouse"
> 
> 
> ...


j76 judgeing by the clip..Betty Davis eye's!


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 31 2009, 07:53 AM~14933756
> *j76 judgeing by the clip..Betty Davis eye's!
> *


he couldve changed the front clip


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Aug 31 2009, 08:18 AM~14933977
> *he couldve changed the front clip
> *


76' homie....thats the big homie Ben from GT.look at the plate.it tells you right there.anyways ,its still a clean ass glasshouse.got to give him props. keep doing what your doing Ben.lookin' good big dog.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

finally got the motor ready..and the homemade a/c delete box
http://i27.tinypic.com/2hocle8.jpg[/img]]420
http://i27.tinypic.com/2dkiv0h.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 31 2009, 04:50 PM~14940074
> *finally got the motor ready..and the homemade a/c delete box
> http://i27.tinypic.com/2hocle8.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i27.tinypic.com/2dkiv0h.jpg[/img]]420
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 31 2009, 05:50 PM~14940074
> *finally got the motor ready..and the homemade a/c delete box
> http://i27.tinypic.com/2hocle8.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i27.tinypic.com/2dkiv0h.jpg[/img]]420
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 31 2009, 05:50 PM~14940074
> *finally got the motor ready..and the homemade a/c delete box
> http://i27.tinypic.com/2hocle8.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i27.tinypic.com/2dkiv0h.jpg[/img]]420
> *


looking good homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

76 top seat trim $50 760-300-8545


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

my g house


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Aug 31 2009, 05:20 PM~14939780
> *76' homie....thats the big homie Ben from GT.look at the plate.it tells you right there.anyways ,its still a clean ass glasshouse.got to give him props. keep doing what your doing Ben.lookin' good big dog.
> *



Thanks Jesse  U ready for the super show


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 29 2009, 04:08 PM~14920893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN!! :0 THAT WAS AT THE LA GENTE SHOW IN EL CENTRO LIKE IN '97  TO BAD I DONT HAVE THAT ONE NO MORE  
IT'S OK THOUGH!!!









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Sep 1 2009, 09:31 PM~14954827
> *:0  DAMN!!  :0 THAT WAS AT THE LA GENTE SHOW IN EL CENTRO LIKE IN '97            TO BAD I DONT HAVE THAT ONE NO MORE
> IT'S OK THOUGH!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :yes:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 31 2009, 04:50 PM~14940074
> *finally got the motor ready..and the homemade a/c delete box
> http://i27.tinypic.com/2hocle8.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i27.tinypic.com/2dkiv0h.jpg[/img]]420
> *



:0 TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Sep 1 2009, 05:46 PM~14951698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

TTT checking in


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

still got bumber filler and window trim frt& bck also lights and windows


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: to all the glasshouse family. The picnic is getting closer cannot wait :cheesy: . Stay  from Vic.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Another pic of Homie Boxer's GLASSHOUSE TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## EmiLow (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice GlassHouse´s.. but where are the 4doorS?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

wtf


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 3 2009, 09:17 AM~14969755
> *wtf
> *


I was thinking the same shit!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

newbe w only 2 posts....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EmiLow_@Sep 3 2009, 11:46 AM~14969407
> *Nice GlassHouse´s.. but where are the 4doorS?
> *


They are in our backyards getting parted the fuck out to bring the 2 doors back to life :uh: were else would they be


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

speaking of parts......... Does anyone have the metal around the quarter windows that they would sell?? Im going to take my top off soon and im sure they are rusty as fuck :angry: If someone does let me know, and I do have some glasshouse parts to trade or trade and cash or just cash. lmk!!!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EmiLow_@Sep 3 2009, 09:46 AM~14969407
> *Nice GlassHouse´s.. but where are the 4doorS?
> *


NO MOREDOORS :buttkick:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 3 2009, 02:29 PM~14970426
> *speaking of parts.........  Does anyone have the metal around the quarter windows that they would sell??  Im going to take my top off soon and im sure they are rusty as fuck :angry:  If someone does let me know, and I do have some glasshouse parts to trade or trade and cash or just cash. lmk!!!
> *


you're actually lucky enough to have the trim around your 1/4 windows and you're looking for ANOTHER set???? you greedy bastard!!!!!! lol J/P homie, but seriously G/L in finding a set


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

i'm sure he meant the actual metal not the trim..


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 3 2009, 04:55 PM~14971847
> *i'm sure he meant the actual metal not the trim..
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ok


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Anaheim74, *harborareaPhil*, casper69, los8070

:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 3 2009, 02:01 PM~14971894
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ok
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Sep 3 2009, 02:02 PM~14971907
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Anaheim74, harborareaPhil, casper69, los8070
> 
> ...




wasssup!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER+Sep 3 2009, 03:48 PM~14971789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I need :biggrin: 


If I dont sell it :cheesy:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 3 2009, 06:10 PM~14972660
> *Naw, I do have one side trim thats good I think.  But I dont have both sides.
> That's what I need  :biggrin:
> If I dont sell it  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 do you kiss your mother with that mouth?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 3 2009, 06:18 PM~14973378
> *:0 do you kiss your mother with that mouth?
> *


lol :biggrin: only to get a raghouse  I found out I had cancer in feb, had to have few surgery's and some treatments. A few weeks ago I got a clean bill of heath cancer free. Since then I had a epiphany, of all the cars/lowriders I have owned, I never had a vert. So before something like that happens again, I WILL HAVE A RAGHOUSE!


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 3 2009, 06:58 PM~14973786
> *lol :biggrin:  only to get a raghouse   I found out I had cancer in feb, had to have few surgery's and some treatments.  A few weeks ago I got a clean bill of heath cancer free.  Since then I had a epiphany, of all the cars/lowriders I have owned, I never had a vert.  So before something like that happens again, I WILL HAVE A RAGHOUSE!
> *


Good to hear your cancer free. Hope to see you at many other picnics.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Sep 3 2009, 05:23 PM~14974046
> *Good to hear your cancer free. Hope to see you at many other picnics.
> *


2 homie.... lets keep that clean bill of health 2....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Sep 3 2009, 07:23 PM~14974046
> *Good to hear your cancer free. Hope to see you at many other picnics.
> *


You already know Hugo! Keep me posted on the picnics in the Chi bro!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 3 2009, 07:49 PM~14974266
> *2 homie.... lets keep that clean bill of health 2....
> *


  hope I never have to go through anything like that again! I have to carry a card that says im radioactive till Dec so I can go through air ports & gov buildings lol crazy shit :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 3 2009, 07:58 PM~14973786
> *lol :biggrin:  only to get a raghouse   I found out I had cancer in feb, had to have few surgery's and some treatments.  A few weeks ago I got a clean bill of heath cancer free.  Since then I had a epiphany, of all the cars/lowriders I have owned, I never had a vert.  So before something like that happens again, I WILL HAVE A RAGHOUSE!
> *


damn homie, glad to hear you're doing better......get your rag, you've deserved it


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 3 2009, 07:37 PM~14974661
> *  hope I never have to go through anything like that again!  I have to carry a card that says im radioactive till Dec so I can go through air ports & gov buildings lol crazy shit  :biggrin:
> *


Shit that is crazy LOL.


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EmiLow_@Sep 3 2009, 09:46 AM~14969407
> *Nice GlassHouse´s.. but where are the 4doorS?
> *


MAS PUTO..... :dunno:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 31 2009, 07:50 PM~14940074
> *finally got the motor ready..and the homemade a/c delete box
> http://i27.tinypic.com/2hocle8.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i27.tinypic.com/2dkiv0h.jpg[/img]]420
> *


very cool man..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 3 2009, 09:03 PM~14974905
> *Shit that is crazy LOL.
> *


X2


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Sep 3 2009, 06:38 AM~14968218
> *:wave: to all the glasshouse family. The picnic is getting closer cannot wait  :cheesy: . Stay   from Vic.
> *


SUP VIC


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Sep 3 2009, 08:42 AM~14969353
> *Another pic of Homie Boxer's GLASSHOUSE TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


 SUP MARIO :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 3 2009, 06:33 PM~14974625
> *You already know Hugo!  Keep me posted on the picnics in the Chi bro!
> *


 :thumbsup: we got another ride commn out so u can see next yr glasshouse


----------



## FREDDY™ (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ttt


and don't stop


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

:biggrin: I Love This Topic! :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 6 2009, 01:22 AM~14993762
> *  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


 :werd: :werd: sup lunatic


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 5 2009, 06:38 PM~14991580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm,, super clean, cut big chevy,,yes yes a glasshouse...


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

damn i love glasshouses!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LayitLowspy (Sep 6, 2009)

just doing what i do :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 5 2009, 06:31 PM~14991537
> *:biggrin: I Love This Topic! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

the best!


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Sep 6 2009, 01:28 AM~14994175
> *the best!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

x 3 !!
Due circumstances overseas my project has come to an hold for almost a year now but I still won't give up!


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 6 2009, 06:01 AM~14994371
> *x 3 !!
> Due circumstances overseas my project has come to an hold for almost a year now but I still won't give up!
> *


x4 :werd:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 5 2009, 05:38 PM~14991580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 6 2009, 11:56 AM~14995496
> *nice homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Sep 6 2009, 09:01 AM~14995526
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP BRO


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Sep 5 2009, 11:27 PM~14993798
> *:werd:  :werd: sup lunatic
> *


almost there.. :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 6 2009, 10:26 PM~15000603
> *TTT
> *


too the matha fuckin top!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 29 2009, 12:48 PM~14920138
> *my brother's "glasshouse"
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: get outta here...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 3 2009, 09:29 PM~14976535
> *SUP VIC
> *


 :wave: Rich, I hope everything is going good with you and the family. Busy weekend for me; went to the IMPALAS cc all chapter picnic in Stockton. Then off to Boulvard night in San Jo and did not get back to Stockton till 4:00 am. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

does anyone kno where 2 get new glass for a 74 and a 72 caprice , prefer in so.cal ??? would any glass and window place have it or is it a special order or custom made ??? thanks


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Sep 7 2009, 05:21 PM~15006783
> *does anyone kno where 2 get new glass for a 74 and a 72 caprice , prefer in so.cal ??? would any glass and window place have it or is it a special order or custom made ???  thanks
> *


which glass do you need?


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

page 4 TTT


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

have mine wet sanded in 320. 1 more coat of RM urethane primer and final wet sand with 400. I wish I had a couple grand to pay a shop to do this shit. Bodywork, paint prep, and painting vale verga. My hats off to bodymen and painters that do that shit everyday


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Any Glasshouses or Raghouses in the new LRM?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Sep 8 2009, 08:56 PM~15021271
> *have mine wet sanded in 320. 1 more coat of RM urethane primer and final wet sand with 400. I wish I had a couple grand to pay a shop to do this shit. Bodywork, paint prep, and painting vale verga. My hats off to bodymen and painters that do that shit everyday
> *



 i love that shit...cant wait my house is at that stage...nothing like smooth primer


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Christmas early :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 9 2009, 01:07 AM~15023687
> *Christmas early :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: thats nice!!! who made the plate and extensions?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 9 2009, 01:07 AM~15023687
> *Christmas early :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

*might be* an offical member of the ghouse fam here soon.... there is a 74 down the block that i am eyeing. needs some work, but i'm gonna offer the guy a few bucks and see if he'll take it.  

i noticed no side glass trim... did they come with it? and the drivers door molding is missing. anyone have either of these?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 9 2009, 11:20 AM~15025786
> *might be an offical member of the ghouse fam here soon.... there is a 74 down the block that i am eyeing. needs some work, but i'm gonna offer the guy a few bucks and see if he'll take it.
> 
> i noticed no side glass trim... did they come with it? and the drivers door molding is missing. anyone have either of these?
> *


the side glass trim was a dealer option i beleive and is very rare to find in good condition


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 9 2009, 03:07 AM~15023687
> *Christmas early :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn after seeing that with those extensions i wish i would have picked it up


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 9 2009, 07:16 AM~15024323
> *:0  :cheesy:  thats nice!!! who made the plate and extensions?
> *


CCF customs made the plate, I got the extensions from D cheeze on here


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 9 2009, 09:20 AM~15025786
> *might be an offical member of the ghouse fam here soon.... there is a 74 down the block that i am eyeing. needs some work, but i'm gonna offer the guy a few bucks and see if he'll take it.
> 
> i noticed no side glass trim... did they come with it? and the drivers door molding is missing. anyone have either of these?
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Sep 9 2009, 11:24 AM~15027019
> *the side glass trim was a dealer option i beleive and is very rare to find in good condition
> *


yea, i figured the parts wouldn't be easy to find. 

sort of makes the build all the better. more appreciation for those who do it too. 

dude hasn't called me back on it yet.... we'll see.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 9 2009, 10:20 AM~15025786
> *might be an offical member of the ghouse fam here soon.... there is a 74 down the block that i am eyeing. needs some work, but i'm gonna offer the guy a few bucks and see if he'll take it.
> 
> i noticed no side glass trim... did they come with it? and the drivers door molding is missing. anyone have either of these?
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Sep 9 2009, 11:24 AM~15027019
> *the side glass trim was a dealer option i beleive and is very rare to find in good condition
> *


X2 STILL LOOKING FOR SOME GOOD MOLDINGS MYSELF TO PLATE.ANYONE HAVE ANY HIT ME UP . :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 9 2009, 02:30 PM~15027711
> *CCF customs made the plate, I got the extensions from D cheeze on here
> *


both look real good.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 9 2009, 08:03 PM~15031661
> *both look real good.
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 9 2009, 07:25 PM~15031966
> *Thanks bro
> *


you have a link


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 9 2009, 08:31 PM~15032060
> *you have a link
> *


Switch panel
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346439


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 9 2009, 08:31 PM~15032060
> *you have a link
> *


Here is where I got the extensions
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=462526


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

Looking for a passenger side fender for a 75 caprice coupe. PM me if you can help. Preferably in the San Diego/Los Angeles areas please. Thanks fam. :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Sep 9 2009, 11:15 PM~15033871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Sep 9 2009, 09:15 PM~15033871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Sep 9 2009, 09:15 PM~15033871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick g house


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Sep 9 2009, 02:18 PM~15028832
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


dont make me body slam you next weekend!


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: Jus checkin in. Love all the new pics!!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 10 2009, 12:23 PM~15038824
> *dont make me body slam you next weekend!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Sep 7 2009, 04:21 PM~15006783
> *does anyone kno where 2 get new glass for a 74 and a 72 caprice , prefer in so.cal ??? would any glass and window place have it or is it a special order or custom made ???  thanks
> *


 want all glass ?? is there anyway to restore original?? HOW much do seats split bench not pwr. front n back go 4???


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

LOOK I DON'T LIKE THE WHEELS ON IF I KEEP THEN I''M SELLIN THE 24'S AND GOING WITH 14'S WILL SELL WITH OR WITHOUT THE WHEELS 


i just took it in on trade the car is just clean 
i also have the skirts for it. interior is all black car runs great power locks and window's asking $6500 obo or trades _*no wheels *_don't go with it it will have factory wheels with hubcaps 


here is the pic's of it witout the wheels


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice car... please edit the pics with those stupid fucking rims...or post will be erased


thanks


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 11 2009, 03:52 AM~15047919
> *nice car... please edit the pics with those stupid fucking rims...or post will be erased
> thanks
> *


I UNDERSTAND YOU DON'T LIKE BIG WHEELS SHIT I DON'T EITHER I TOOK IT ON TRADE AS IS I WAS SHOW THE PICS OF HOW CLEAN IT IS TO TELL SOMEONE YOUR GONNA DELETE THE POST AIN'T RIGHT DO YOU OWN THE WEBSITE IF NOT I'M PRETTY SURE YOU CAN'T DELETE SOMEONE ELSE'S POST. I'M THE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER GUY ALWAYS HAVE ALWAYS WILL.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

glasshouse fest... post lowriders only... title of topic says it all


any pic of donk looking shit gets deleted by one of our glasshouse mods... sorry if you got butthurt just if you post one... then some other dumbass will post one


thanks for editing the pix :cheesy:


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

I HATE DONKS TO BRO IF I KEEP THE THE RIDE IT'S GOING ON SOME ALL CHROME 13'S OR 14'S WITH THE SHIRTS AND THE 5TH WHEEL WITH JUICE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stripclubmanager_@Sep 11 2009, 09:29 AM~15049881
> *I HATE DONKS TO BRO IF I KEEP THE THE RIDE IT'S GOING ON SOME ALL CHROME 13'S OR 14'S  WITH THE SHIRTS AND THE 5TH WHEEL WITH JUICE
> *


keep it then.... you'll fully understand our passion in here... just drive it daily(on stocks) for awhile you'll feel it
welcome to the fest


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *harborareaPhil, Anaheim74*
:wave:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 11 2009, 09:38 AM~15049977
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: harborareaPhil, Anaheim74
> :wave:
> *


Whats up bro, any updates on your glasshouse


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup brothers :wave:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 11 2009, 09:40 AM~15050003
> *sup brothers :wave:
> *


sup tom

anybody have word of the house picnic?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Sep 11 2009, 09:40 AM~15050000
> *Whats up bro, any updates on your glasshouse
> *


x2 you holding out on us


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Sep 11 2009, 09:41 AM~15050012
> *sup tom
> 
> anybody have word of the house picnic?
> *


naw need to get a date set oct is coming soon


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 11 2009, 09:44 AM~15050059
> *naw need to get a date set oct is coming soon
> *


anyone talk to smurf lately?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

naw... hope he's alright


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC

So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's

call me harborareaPhil, STRAY 52, Anaheim74, INVISIBLE EMPIRE, 
DELEGATION 76, tjones, Homie Boxer's, so we can set it up.

So get on the list so we can do this :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

WUT UP GHOUSE FEST!!!!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Sep 11 2009, 09:40 AM~15050000
> *Whats up bro, any updates on your glasshouse
> *


hopefully get it out of the paint shop and get it stripped for the picnic!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 11 2009, 01:29 PM~15052489
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> ...


im down for the taco guy


as for the date of the picnic we should all PM it to each other, like we discussed before


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 11 2009, 01:29 PM~15052489
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> ...


We'll talk about this on sunday when i head out there chopper!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Sep 11 2009, 01:45 PM~15052649
> *We'll talk about this on sunday when i head out there chopper!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i have glass full set for 71-73 and convertible glass for 71-75 convertible clean factory green glass on both sets with no scratches or missing pieces. :biggrin:


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

I love Caprices there made for Lowriders.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Sep 10 2009, 05:58 PM~15043834
> *want all glass ?? is there anyway to restore original?? HOW much do seats split bench not pwr.  front n back go 4???
> *


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

i mean how much do they cost??? wats a good price used ripped??


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

thinking on selling mine to get TJ's vert
if any1 is interested let me know
$3500OBO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

i got a few glasshouse parts for sale!!!

*1976 Impala Taillight Bezel (right) in original box.*





































*NOS Wiper Arms (left and right) in original packaging. Fits multiple Glasshouse years.
*


















*Turn Signal/Cruise Control lever.*




































*
NOS Column Gear Shift Lever. in original package.*









*
NOS Tie Rod Adjuster Sleeves.*


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

I also have a pair of NOS Hood Hinges too, just havent taken pics of them yet.



please PM for more details.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 12 2009, 12:02 PM~15060435
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 12 2009, 01:02 PM~15060435
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Very sexy damn!!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: very nice right here...clean azz 76 :biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

progress 016 i have a set of og front bumper fillers,no rips,one is a little warped but still alot better than reproduction.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 12 2009, 02:02 PM~15060435
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

the bumper fillers are for sale,also one clean skirt(right side)


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: To all of the Glass/Rag house family; I will see everyone at the picnic for our 1 anniversary. Stay  from Vic Stockton. Can't wait! :biggrin: .


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 12 2009, 12:02 PM~15060435
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TOP DOGG. CONGRATS ON UR SPREAD....LOOKS GOOD FRIEND :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

FOR SALE


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Couple sort clips of my homie's Tuna ride scraping. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 12 2009, 12:02 PM~15060435
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Sep 9 2009, 10:20 AM~15025786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 14 2009, 10:32 AM~15074905
> *
> *


whats up rod you buyin that house or what?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Sep 14 2009, 08:34 AM~15074917
> *whats up rod you buyin that house or what?
> *


i talked with the owner - turns out my old man knows the guy (they rode harley's together). he has all the trim and moldings in the trunk. no rust, rebuilt motor and tranny, new tires... etc. i'd like to grab it from him. my plan is to let him sit on it for a little bit and see if he'll take my offer. i'm building my impala right now, so it's tough to come off the cash for another project, ya know?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

anyone have these seat trims? also need the ones that go around the lower corners of the seat


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Sep 14 2009, 05:15 PM~15079853
> *anyone have these seat trims? also need the ones that go around the lower corners of the seat
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro i think tjones has a set complete i think i seen them 
hit him up go to craigslist in O.C. under parts get his number from there


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 13 2009, 05:46 PM~15068235
> *Couple sort clips of my homie's Tuna ride scraping. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


on the nose even..
thats crazy man..


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Sep 14 2009, 05:45 PM~15080242
> *hey bro i think tjones has a set complete i think i seen them
> hit him up go to craigslist in O.C. under parts get his number from there
> *


good looking out bro! just sent him a pm


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

I HAVE 2 DOORS $130' BACKSEAT $100' CHROME LEFT MIRROR $100 AND TRUNK$100 CALL ME AT 18183102110


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: WickedWizzard, SlickDD75, langeberg*


Man youre up early! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Sep 9 2009, 09:15 PM~15033871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what if we (fuck that) what if I say please? any more pictures???


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 13 2009, 03:46 PM~15068235
> *Couple sort clips of my homie's Tuna ride scraping. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


One of these days i am going to put my scrape bar on the back of my glasshouse;;
i use to love to light up tail gater's..i remember i could see the burning titanium
bounce on people's hood while looking in my rear view...
but i also want flame's to come out of my tail pipe's at will!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Sep 14 2009, 08:34 PM~15082568
> *I HAVE 2 DOORS $130' BACKSEAT $100' CHROME LEFT MIRROR $100 AND TRUNK$100 CALL ME AT 18183102110
> *


 what's up on some mini blind's?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Anybody have a good battery tray, mines wasted


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 15 2009, 06:37 AM~15083590
> *Man youre up early!  :biggrin:
> *


I never sleep


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Sep 13 2009, 01:59 AM~15064937
> *the bumper fillers are for sale,also one clean skirt(right side)
> *


how much for the fillers?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

memories....


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 11 2009, 12:29 PM~15052489
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

tacos tacos tacos....

and coronas :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

tacos tacos tacos....

and coronas :cheesy:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Sep 14 2009, 12:28 PM~15076467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Sep 14 2009, 08:05 PM~15081282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

For the three wheel fans.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

i got skirt hardware,25 bucks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i got skirts 100 shipped


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## OG 64 (Sep 14, 2009)

This past weekend at the VIEJITOS CC car show in San Jo on 9/12/2009. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Need a battery tray bad help a brotha out :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> clean,clean,clean,clean
> 
> what club is he with?


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> > clean,clean,clean,clean
> >
> > what club is he with?
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Sep 15 2009, 10:53 PM~15095180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What kinda top is that it almost looks like its got some pearl in it also


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Sep 15 2009, 10:53 PM~15095180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car looks amazing all white


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 11 2009, 01:29 PM~15052489
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 11 2009, 12:29 PM~15052489
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> ...





> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 11 2009, 12:44 PM~15052647
> *im down for the taco guy
> as for the date of the picnic we should all PM it to each other, like we discussed before
> *


can someone PM me the info please?  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

*i still got the pics from last year, i had planned to blow up a couple pics from last year's picnic but im low on cash so i'll only be able to blow up pics for those who want the pics for sure. as of now the lowest price i can sell em for is $35 for a 16x20.

to check out some of the pics from last year's picnic click below:*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigmike714/se...57612498782123/

*i will try to upload more pics from last year on the flickr link *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

she somewhere in sana barbra now :tears: :tears: 








:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 16 2009, 08:08 PM~15103274
> *she somewhere in sana barbra now :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


thats what happens when you think the grass is greener on the other side! puro llorar y llorar :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 16 2009, 09:14 PM~15104054
> *thats what happens when you think the grass is greener on the other side!  puro llorar y llorar :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


very true.....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ttt



i got some Glasshouse parts for sale, I got more, just gotta dig it all out.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498728


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 17 2009, 07:50 AM~15105985
> *ttt
> i got some Glasshouse parts for sale, I got more, just gotta dig it all out.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498728
> *


Is the 76 going up for sale?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

what up glass house fam. jus checkin in been working.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 16 2009, 11:14 PM~15104054
> *thats what happens when you think the grass is greener on the other side!  puro llorar y llorar :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


same thing happened to me when i sold mine i was lucky to get it back


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i miss mine


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

wanna-be glasshouse owner. :happysad:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

^ I love that car.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 17 2009, 11:14 AM~15108389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Imperial Material!


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anybody know the difference from 76 Caprice tailights and 76 Impala Tail tailights???? :dunno:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

Caprice tailights wrap around quater panel. Impalas don't.


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

75 and 76 caprice that is.


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks homie,the reason i ask is bcuz mine wrap all the way aroung on my 76 but they were given to me all chrome. Are they supposed to be all chrome?? or painted and chromed????? i've seen some in both styles. but i want to know what the original stlye would be.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 11 2009, 12:29 PM~15052489
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> ...


sign up :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

unless i get swooped on, im picking mine up saturday morning!!!

anymore pics with billet grills?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 17 2009, 07:54 PM~15112993
> *sign up :biggrin:
> *


1.harborareaphil 
2.lunatic
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

1.harborareaphil 
2.lunatic
3.stray 76
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

1.harborareaphil 
2.lunatic
3.stray 76
4.Anaheim74
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

1.harborareaphil 
2.lunatic
3.stray 76
4.Anaheim74
5.Just_Looking & Rod Stewart
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Sep 18 2009, 03:05 AM~15116051
> *unless i get swooped on, im picking mine up saturday morning!!!
> 
> anymore pics with billet grills?
> *


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 18 2009, 08:25 AM~15117503
> *1.harborareaphil
> 2.lunatic
> 3.stray 76
> ...



 ......come on everyone... talked to chopper yesterday.. lets get a date set too...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

damn wish i could make it, yall fools have fun!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 17 2009, 06:54 PM~15112993
> *sign up :biggrin:
> *


 SUP CHOPPER IM READY :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Sep 18 2009, 12:30 PM~15118621
> *damn wish i could make it, yall fools have fun!
> *


x2 wish i could make it out for a little vacation :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

1.harborareaphil 
2.lunatic
3.stray 76
4.Anaheim74
5.Just_Looking & Rod Stewart
6.RETIRED 76
7.
8.
9.
10


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 18 2009, 10:51 AM~15118802
> *SUP CHOPPER IM READY  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 18 2009, 10:53 AM~15118827
> *1.harborareaphil
> 2.lunatic
> 3.stray 76
> ...


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 11 2009, 12:29 PM~15052489
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> ...


1.harborareaphil 
2.lunatic
3.stray 76
4.Anaheim74
5.Just_Looking & Rod Stewart
6.RETIRED 76
7.INVISIBLE EMPIRE
8.DELEGATION 76
9.CHOPPER 76
10 SMURF
11.Shops Laggard

So is the 24th of October good :biggrin: 
All Glasshouse Riders Welcome 74-76 :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

What no room for us Tjones and mike Jones from carson we will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

6piece 75-76 moldings forsale and 1pair of lower rockers LMK


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i have a set of 6pcs moldings forsale and the Lower rockers for a 75-76 caprice LMK


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Caliente from IMPALAS cc owns a 76 and Ant Dogg everyone saw his 74 ( White w/patternd top will be rolling up with me in there cars. Looks like we will be bigger than last years Glasshouse picnic, YEA! and I will invite couple more . Stay  from Vic.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 18 2009, 12:57 PM~15119717
> *1.harborareaphil
> 2.lunatic
> 3.stray 76
> ...


 :nicoderm: ing good; I see alot of brothers here that I met from our first Glasshouse picnic. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Sep 18 2009, 09:40 AM~15118216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin sweet matt !! whats goin down with that caddy u bein workin on that .....


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC

So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's

call me harborareaPhil, STRAY 52, Anaheim74, INVISIBLE EMPIRE, 
DELEGATION 76, tjones, Homie Boxer's, so we can set it up.

So get on the list so we can do this 

1.harborareaphil 
2.lunatic
3.stray 76
4.Anaheim74
5.Just_Looking & Rod Stewart
6.RETIRED 76
7.INVISIBLE EMPIRE
8.DELEGATION 76
9.CHOPPER 76
10 SMURF
11.Shops Laggard
12,Tjones
13, mike Jones 
14
15
16
17
18
19
So is the 24th of October good 

All Glasshouse Riders Welcome 74-76


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Sep 18 2009, 04:43 PM~15120069
> *i have a set of 6pcs moldings forsale  and the Lower rockers for a 75-76 caprice LMK
> *


pm me pics and price of lower rockers


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest+Sep 18 2009, 12:30 PM~15118621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3.. i'll have to live vicariously though the pictures.. yet again...


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Sep 18 2009, 06:29 PM~15121627
> *Lookin sweet matt !! whats goin down with that caddy u bein workin on that .....
> *


nah the caddys gone my ex took it with half my shit when she left


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Adding yet once again another Raghouse to my Stable.I'm looking for Sport mirrors to buy or trade for my chromes,also corner bumper fillers '75.Thanks.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 18 2009, 05:27 PM~15122094
> *
> 1.harborareaphil
> 2.lunatic
> ...


dang! we got some entertainment lined up too? :cheesy:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 19 2009, 07:57 AM~15125852
> *dang! we got some entertainment lined up too?  :cheesy:
> *


*WHO!*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 19 2009, 08:59 AM~15126074
> *WHO!
> *


I SAID!

maybe we can get dj crenshaw magraw to bring his turntables


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 19 2009, 12:34 AM~15124461
> *Adding yet once again another Raghouse to my Stable.I'm looking for Sport mirrors to buy or trade for my chromes,also corner bumper fillers '75.Thanks.
> *


pm sent


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 19 2009, 10:20 AM~15126677
> *I SAID!
> 
> maybe we can get dj crenshaw magraw to bring his turntables
> *


wouldnt you have to get permits for that?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 26 2009, 11:08 AM~14886900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 19 2009, 12:37 PM~15127003
> *wouldnt you have to get permits for that?
> *



o...never thought of that.....so much for the yumper and petting zoo...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

special invites to topdogg...and the homie johndmonster


:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 19 2009, 01:12 PM~15127535
> *o...never thought of that.....so much for the yumper and petting zoo...
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Sep 19 2009, 11:49 AM~15126803
> *pm sent
> *


Didn't get a pm bro.Also looking for the OG geen tint glass.TJones I will hit you up tomorrow.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 18 2009, 10:34 PM~15124461
> *Adding yet once again another Raghouse to my Stable.I'm looking for Sport mirrors to buy or trade for my chromes,also corner bumper fillers '75.Thanks.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :loco: :yes:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 20 2009, 04:30 PM~15134486
> *:0  :0  :0  :loco:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

NEED BUMPER FILLERS FOR A 74 CAPRICE AND AN OUTSIDE DOOR HANDLE PASSSENGER SIDE


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 19 2009, 06:49 PM~15128326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Sep 18 2009, 03:42 PM~15121216
> *Caliente from IMPALAS cc owns a 76 and Ant Dogg everyone saw his 74 ( White w/patternd top will be rolling up with me in there cars. Looks like we will be bigger than last years Glasshouse picnic, YEA! and I will invite couple more . Stay    from Vic.
> *


hhmmm maybe acouple of us norcal glasshousers can ride out there together  you guys trailering or driving them out vic??


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 18 2009, 05:27 PM~15122094
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> ...


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

X2


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Here is my glasshouse up for sale, beautiful shape car located in Canada just above Duluth Minnesota.New rims ,tires coils ,shocks,brakes. Has air ,tilt,power windows,am 8 track..LOL and a all black mint interior Hit me up for more info. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Sep 21 2009, 06:16 PM~15144173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why you sellng? whats the ticket big homie?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Just getting started.


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 21 2009, 05:14 PM~15144798
> *Just getting started.
> 
> 
> ...


welcome 2 GLASSHOUSE FEST BIG DOGG..................... :h5:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Sep 21 2009, 04:21 PM~15144213
> *why you sellng? whats the ticket big homie?
> *


Hey bro I am selling it cause I am building a 69 impala ragtop and hate to see this one sit and wait for its build for hydros etc. . ,No time as it is and I am way too far into my 69 impala build,cars in Thunder Bay for your info.will pass safety no probs!Car has a mint interior no cracks in the dash very clean rust free floors frame etc.Can get her shipped anywhere in the GTA for around $400.00.Get back at me. :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 21 2009, 05:14 PM~15144798
> *Just getting started.
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: ing good UCE. Stay  from Vic your 870 brother always. One Luv...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 18 2009, 06:27 PM~15122094
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> ...


*THAT SHIT KILLS ME BEING SO CLOSE TO VEGAS I WHIS I COULD BE THERE....*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 20 2009, 08:45 PM~15136856
> *NEED BUMPER FILLERS FOR A 74 CAPRICE AND AN OUTSIDE DOOR HANDLE PASSSENGER SIDE
> *


well


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 21 2009, 05:14 PM~15144798
> *Just getting started.
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOH SHIT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 22 2009, 12:53 AM~15150105
> *well
> *


replicaplastics.com...classicindustries.com


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 21 2009, 09:49 PM~15148622
> *THAT SHIT KILLS ME BEING SO CLOSE TO VEGAS I WHIS I COULD BE THERE....
> *


make it happen, dirt!


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

wassuppp g house riderz

I have a question...
I've got a 2 pump 8 batteries set up with 4ton springs in front, and my g house hop like a shit.
What kind of springs do you use,5 tons?


----------



## OG 64 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 21 2009, 05:11 PM~15144762
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the GLASSHOUSE /RAGHOUSE FAMILY USO :thumbsup: . The drop is :nicoderm: ing Bad A$$ UCE. You should try and make it out to the GLASSHOUSE picnic in LA on OCT . 24th. See you there USO :cheesy: :thumbsup: Stay  from Vic and Vic Jr


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Sep 22 2009, 11:04 AM~15152705
> *wassuppp g house riderz
> 
> I have a question...
> ...


precuts, you cant even tell its lifted, rides really smooth

jr's blue glasshouse from imperials also rides on precuts, Rod Stewart can tell you how well that one rides


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 22 2009, 11:05 AM~15152139
> *make it happen, dirt!
> *


I WISH I COULD, GOT TOO MUCH ON THE PLATE RIGHT NOW  

BUT I AM GONNA LIVE IT UP IN LOST WAGES......IF I HIT MAYBE I WILL MAKE IT :0


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 7 2009, 01:51 PM~14404636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAT SIZE FLAKE IS ON THE ROOF ?? NICE !!!ttt


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Sep 22 2009, 11:04 AM~15152705
> *wassuppp g house riderz
> 
> I have a question...
> ...



Do you mean bouncy when you drive, or can't swing when you try to hop it?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

I got a question fam. What's better, powder coating a frame, or painting a frame? I'm doing a full wrap on my 75 house. The powder coater can't match my paint exactly, but he can come close. I'm thinking about just painting the frame instead because that way it will match exactly. What do you guys think?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse+Sep 21 2009, 05:52 PM~15145207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks fellas,it's my 4th attempt


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Sep 22 2009, 11:36 PM~15160205
> *I got a question fam.  What's better, powder coating a frame, or painting a frame?  I'm doing a full wrap on my 75 house.  The powder coater can't match my paint exactly, but he can come close.  I'm thinking about just painting the frame instead because that way it will match exactly.  What do you guys think?
> *


if you powder coat make sure you actually see the color you are going to pick on metal because what you see on a color chart and what comes out on actual metal is diffrent i learned the hard way my shit did not match but if you are going with like a black color is better to powder coat is stronger harder to scratch


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

when and were is this picnic at


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Sep 22 2009, 11:43 PM~15160707
> *when and were is this picnic at
> *


OCT 24 ELYSIAN PARK


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: ill be there there is a couple dudes out here in sd that i know have glass houses ill spread the word see if we could go a couple cars deep


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC

So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's

call me harborareaPhil, STRAY 52, Anaheim74, INVISIBLE EMPIRE, 
DELEGATION 76, tjones, Homie Boxer's, so we can set it up.

So get on the list so we can do this 

1.harborareaphil 
2.lunatic
3.stray 76
4.Anaheim74
5.Just_Looking & Rod Stewart
6.RETIRED 76
7.INVISIBLE EMPIRE
8.DELEGATION 76
9.CHOPPER 76
10 SMURF
11.Shops Laggard
12,Tjones
13, mike Jones 
14
15
16
17
18
19
So is the 24th of October good 

All Glasshouse Riders Welcome 74-76


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 23 2009, 12:54 AM~15160814
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> ...


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Sep 23 2009, 05:06 AM~15158291
> *Do you mean bouncy when you drive, or can't swing when you try to hop it?
> *


When i play with switch

i have 4 ton pre cut spring but they look very soft.the wheels don't whant to left the ground.When i ride and try to hop,i hop a little but the frame hit the ground.
I think buy 5 ton spring


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

THERE'S GONNA BE A LOWRIDER SPOT ON VAN NUYS BLVD AN SHERMAN WAY IN THE CITY OF VAN NUYS' AT A TACOS MEXICO' IT WILL BE HELD NEXT WEDNESDAY FROM7-10 AN FROM THERE EVERY WEDNESDAY COME BRING YOUR RIDES' AN SPREAD THE WORD


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hope your rolling down again for the picnic brother


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTT 4 GLASSHOUSE FEST...........................................................................


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Sep 23 2009, 11:14 AM~15163916
> *When i play with switch
> 
> i have 4 ton pre cut  spring but they look very soft.the wheels don't whant to left the ground.When i ride and try to hop,i hop a little but the frame hit the ground.
> ...



I would stick with four ton and just buy a full stack and cut them yourself. 5 tons springs also go by another name... FRAME BREAKERS! There OK to use if you have some good reinforcing up front, but if not, they can do some damage. The front bottoms out because of the switchman. I have a friend than can hop anything no matter how little coil there is. Not talking shit (I bottom out too), but I don't want you to buy something you don't need, or that will fuck up your car.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hey lunatic... where's them update pics of your glasshouse ?????


post them up :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Sep 22 2009, 11:53 PM~15160800
> *:thumbsup:  ill be there there is a couple dudes out here in sd that i know have glass houses ill spread the word see if we could go a couple cars deep
> *





looking forward to meeting you bro....we got some really people in our fest


is gonna be a great picnic


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 24 2009, 12:17 AM~15171108
> *looking forward to meeting you bro....we got some really people in our fest
> is gonna be a great picnic
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

oops .... forgot the word.... COOL... people


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

Damn,

This will be a good chance to get some ideas and make new friends. I have a raghouse in the works. I will definitley be there.

DROPTOP4


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

what up glass house ryder. MIKE JONES just checkin in, can't wait to see y'all in oct.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 22 2009, 11:54 PM~15160814
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> ...


I would love to attend but car is going to bidy shop next week.Good lucc on the picnic.


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)




----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 24 2009, 12:05 PM~15174864
> *I would love to attend but car is going to bidy shop next week.Good lucc on the picnic.
> *


i with u on that one BIG MARC,i herd that event is the shit .maybe next year we could hit it up .wut u think big dogg.


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by l.b. ryder_@Sep 24 2009, 09:40 AM~15173565
> *what up glass house ryder. MIKE JONES just checkin in, can't wait to see y'all in oct.
> *


WHO :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

is the fenderwells mouldings( the moulding that goes on the front fenders around the rim and tire impossible to get for a 75 caprice


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 19 2009, 04:37 PM~15128270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!! I MISS MY CAR, BUT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR, WE WILL BE DIPPING IN OHH TEN!!!!!!!!, BUT I'LL STILL GOING TO :biggrin: ATTEND THE GLASSHOUSE FEST! SEE YOU G-HOUSE MEMBER SOON! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

HI :wave: :wave: TO ALL MY GLASSHOUSE FRIENDS!


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Sep 24 2009, 07:43 PM~15179269
> *NICE PIC MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!! I MISS MY CAR, BUT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR, WE WILL BE DIPPING IN OHH TEN!!!!!!!!, BUT I'LL STILL GOING TO  :biggrin:  ATTEND THE GLASSHOUSE FEST! SEE YOU G-HOUSE MEMBER SOON! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

What up GLASSHOUSE FAMILY carb is starting to act up had the carb rebuild a yr a go but for some reason it was never right should I buy a edelbrock or Buy remanufactured original Quadrajet and if so what edelbrock part or model number would be best for a stock 350 motor :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Sep 25 2009, 02:46 AM~15181868
> *What up GLASSHOUSE FAMILY carb is starting to act up had the carb rebuild a yr a go but for some reason it was never right should I buy a  edelbrock or Buy remanufactured original Quadrajet and if so what edelbrock part or model number would be best for a stock 350 motor  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


go with an edelbrock 600-650 cfm should be good


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Sep 25 2009, 12:48 AM~15181874
> *go with an edelbrock 600-650 cfm should be good
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Sep 25 2009, 12:48 AM~15181874
> *go with an edelbrock 600-650 cfm should be good
> *


i think those things are tuned up right out of the box too.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Sep 25 2009, 12:46 AM~15181868
> *What up GLASSHOUSE FAMILY carb is starting to act up had the carb rebuild a yr a go but for some reason it was never right should I buy a  edelbrock or Buy remanufactured original Quadrajet and if so what edelbrock part or model number would be best for a stock 350 motor  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


if you want to keep the motor looking og... get a holly rebuilt' quad for it... that way you can keep the right air cleaner too


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Sep 24 2009, 07:48 PM~15178604
> *is the fenderwells mouldings( the moulding that goes on the front fenders  around the rim and tire impossible to get for a 75 caprice
> *


Pretty much


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

Finally pulled the frame today.









I'm going to do a full frame wrap, so I can swing it and 3-wheel with no worries.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Sep 25 2009, 06:37 PM~15188110
> *Finally pulled the frame today.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN..your taking yours apart and I'm putting mine together LOL
http://i33.tinypic.com/f1w3cx.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

What up lunatic thanks again for that bumper shock I havent picked it up yet but my hommie said it arrived a while ago uffin:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 25 2009, 06:44 PM~15188159
> *DAMN..your taking yours apart and I'm putting mine together LOL
> http://i33.tinypic.com/f1w3cx.jpg[/img]]420
> *



Your shit is looking good! :thumbsup: It's going to be awhile for mine though. After the frame is done, then it's off to the powder coater. Looks like you made your own ac delete box.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Sep 25 2009, 02:46 AM~15181868
> *What up GLASSHOUSE FAMILY carb is starting to act up had the carb rebuild a yr a go but for some reason it was never right should I buy a  edelbrock or Buy remanufactured original Quadrajet and if so what edelbrock part or model number would be best for a stock 350 motor  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


nothing wrong with a properly rebuilt quadrajet homie.. they can flow the same if not more cfm as most other carbs out there.

found this in some of my previous info hunting. 
"Most Q-Jets are 750 cfm carbs. This is more airflow than most small block engines can ever handle. Yet, GM used Q-Jets on
everything from Overhead Cam 6-cylinder Pontiacs and Corvair 6-cylinders, to 500 cube Caddys."
from this page. 
http://www.florida4x4.com/tech/quadrajet/qtune.pdf

and a tonn of info here as well. if you want to do some reading that is.

http://www.florida4x4.com/tech/quadrajet/index.php


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Sep 25 2009, 06:56 PM~15188240
> *What up lunatic thanks again for that bumper shock I havent picked it up yet but my hommie said it arrived a while ago  uffin:
> *


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Sep 25 2009, 07:01 PM~15188285
> *Your shit is looking good!  :thumbsup:  It's going to be awhile for mine though.  After the frame is done, then it's off to the powder coater.  Looks like you made your own ac delete box.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Sep 25 2009, 12:46 AM~15181868
> *What up GLASSHOUSE FAMILY carb is starting to act up had the carb rebuild a yr a go but for some reason it was never right should I buy a  edelbrock or Buy remanufactured original Quadrajet and if so what edelbrock part or model number would be best for a stock 350 motor  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


mine has the quadrajet rebuilt by holley ..that my bro installed years ago..runs beuatiful..cost less than edelbrock and works right and fits right


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 24 2009, 06:27 PM~15178394
> *WHO    :biggrin:
> *


MIKE JONES :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 25 2009, 07:45 PM~15188665
> *nothing wrong with a properly rebuilt quadrajet homie.. they can flow the same if not more cfm as most other carbs out there.
> 
> found this in some of my previous info hunting.
> ...


COOL THANKS 4 THE INFO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 25 2009, 08:05 PM~15188866
> *mine has the quadrajet rebuilt by holley ..that my bro installed years ago..runs beuatiful..cost less than edelbrock and works right and fits right
> *


THANKS LUNATIC GOING TO CHECK THAT OUT DONT WANT TO CHANGE MY AIR CLEANER I WANT TO KEEP THE OG LOOK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Sep 25 2009, 06:37 PM~15188110
> *Finally pulled the frame today.
> 
> 
> ...


oohh,a virgin.....keep us posted the progress homie.looks like your taking her all the way.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 20 2009, 08:45 PM~15136856
> *NEED BUMPER FILLERS FOR A 74 CAPRICE AND AN OUTSIDE DOOR HANDLE PASSSENGER SIDE
> *


*ANYONE?*


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Found this pic on my hdd


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

..dug this out if anyone is interested..shaved reverse light..sides cut to contour glasshouse bumper..needs rechrome..and attach rim










$150


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 26 2009, 02:35 PM~15193775
> *ANYONE?
> *


replica plastics..

or wait in line for some OG/ NOS ones.. not easy to find.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Sep 26 2009, 01:12 AM~15190604
> *COOL THANKS 4 THE INFO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no prob man. i know first hand its not always easy finding carb info


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 T-TOPS


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

more pics?IMG]http://i990.photobucket.com/albums/af24/GLASSHOUSE1975/bomb013.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Sep 27 2009, 01:52 PM~15199773
> *replica plastics..
> *


MORE INFO PLEASE


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Sep 27 2009, 11:54 PM~15204507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 22 2009, 11:54 PM~15160814
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> ...


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

whats up guys need a lil info anyone know what pipe the hard fuel line and break lines are????


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Sep 22 2009, 06:53 PM~15158115
> *WAT SIZE FLAKE IS ON THE ROOF ??  NICE !!!
> *


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 7 2009, 01:51 PM~14404636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat size flake on that roof


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

Pulled all the steering linkage and it's off to the chromer with the upper a-arms.









Pulled all the brake and gas lines. Now it's ready to get grinded down for the wrap.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anypne know the width from back of drum to back of drum for the stock rear end of a 75 caprice? I want to double check because I don't think I have the stock rear-end on my house. Thanks fam.


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

does anybody know what is the best company to get the aftermarket rear corner bumper fillers i know impala bobs sells them in their catalog i heard they dont fit for shit that you got to make them fit my question what is the best place to get them from or are they all the same :wave:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Sep 28 2009, 07:25 PM~15212707
> *does anybody know what is the best company to get the aftermarket rear corner bumper fillers i know impala bobs sells them in their catalog i heard they dont fit for shit that you got to make them fit my question what is the best place to get them from or are they all the same  :wave:
> *


replica plastics is cheaper but they all have to be cut to fit


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Sep 28 2009, 12:20 AM~15204315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:   NICE!!!!! WANT TO SELL???


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

What's up G-Fam?I Know I don't be in here to often but I'm always reppin the G-houses in Miami(305). Recently touched up my car a little and wanted to share these pics with the Fam.Reppin at the DUB show this past weekend.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Sep 28 2009, 07:25 PM~15212707
> *does anybody know what is the best company to get the aftermarket rear corner bumper fillers i know impala bobs sells them in their catalog i heard they dont fit for shit that you got to make them fit my question what is the best place to get them from or are they all the same  :wave:
> *


Musselman Dist. 800-354-3254 $59.00ea for the '75 Caprice
CR Plastics 800-551-3155


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Sep 28 2009, 07:55 PM~15213132
> *What's up G-Fam?I Know I don't be in here to often but I'm always reppin the G-houses in Miami(305). Recently touched up my car a little and wanted to share these pics with the Fam.Reppin at the DUB show this past weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good USO,just like mine except yours is better!!!


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 28 2009, 08:59 PM~15213168
> *Musselman Dist. 800-354-3254 $59.00ea for the '75 Caprice
> CR Plastics 800-551-3155
> *


 :thumbsup: thanx


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 28 2009, 08:01 PM~15213183
> *Looking good USO,just like mine except yours is better!!!
> *


Thanks Homie,But mine is not better than anyones.As far as I know we are all a big Family USO. :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Sep 27 2009, 10:54 PM~15204507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

wha'ts up RICH :wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Sep 28 2009, 06:55 PM~15213132
> *What's up G-Fam?I Know I don't be in here to often but I'm always reppin the G-houses in Miami(305). Recently touched up my car a little and wanted to share these pics with the Fam.Reppin at the DUB show this past weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RAG HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Some touchups I did in the inside.









I will finish the interior soon.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 26 2009, 10:13 AM~15192900
> *TTT!
> *



SUP STRAY


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Sep 28 2009, 06:36 PM~15212869
> *replica plastics is cheaper but they all have to be cut to fit
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 28 2009, 11:16 PM~15214089
> * NICE :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Rich!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 28 2009, 09:17 PM~15214110
> *CLEAN RAG HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie.


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Sep 28 2009, 10:19 PM~15214137
> *Some touchups I did in the inside.
> 
> 
> ...


door badges look real nice first time i see them like that nice detail makes me want to get going on my rag is your top white too,are u going to cut it


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Sep 28 2009, 10:07 PM~15214768
> *
> door badges look real nice first time i see them like that nice detail makes me want to get going on my rag is your top white too,are u going to cut it
> *


Thanks homie.Yes my top is also white.


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Sep 28 2009, 10:07 PM~15214768
> *
> door badges look real nice first time i see them like that nice detail makes me want to get going on my rag is your top white too,are u going to cut it
> *


What do you mean by (cut it)?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone know how many 75-76 2-door caprices where made?


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Sep 28 2009, 11:17 PM~15214878
> *What do you mean by (cut it)?
> *


are you going to lift it put hydros sorry homie that is how we call it out here in SD


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 29 2009, 12:11 AM~15215401
> *Does anyone know how many 75-76 2-door caprices where made?
> *


that is top secret homie it cannot be disclosed only the cia and me share that information you got to be in the circle of trust to know homie sorry home land security depends on it


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

From the Photography topic :worship:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

Who needs non-ac heater cages? I got a couple that I need to get rid of. There in good condition, but DON'T come with the blower motor. They're made out of metal, so you can chrome them, and still have use of heater/defroster. PM me if interested. I don't know how much they go for, but make some offers. I already had some locals here in San Diego hit me up, but they roll donks :thumbsdown: . I figured I'd give the fam first dibs.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Sep 29 2009, 11:28 AM~15217537
> *Who needs non-ac heater cages?  I got a couple that I need to get rid of.  There in good condition, but DON'T come with the blower motor.  They're made out of metal, so you can chrome them, and still have use of heater/defroster.  PM me if interested.  I don't know how much they go for, but make some offers.  I already had some locals here in San Diego hit me up, but they roll donks  :thumbsdown: .  I figured I'd give the fam first dibs.
> *


they will sell quick here lots of people looking for them


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Sep 29 2009, 12:28 AM~15215753
> *are you going to lift it put hydros sorry homie that is how we call it out here in SD
> *


ok.Got you,we say( switch it up).Most likely I will. :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Sep 29 2009, 10:28 AM~15217537
> *Who needs non-ac heater cages?  I got a couple that I need to get rid of.  There in good condition, but DON'T come with the blower motor.  They're made out of metal, so you can chrome them, and still have use of heater/defroster.  PM me if interested.  I don't know how much they go for, but make some offers.  I already had some locals here in San Diego hit me up, but they roll donks  :thumbsdown: .  I figured I'd give the fam first dibs.
> *


get at me


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Sep 29 2009, 10:10 AM~15217853
> *get at me
> *


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Sep 29 2009, 08:34 AM~15215770
> *that is top secret homie it cannot be disclosed only the cia and me share that information you got to be in the circle of trust to know homie sorry home land security depends on it
> *


Damn...
I needed that information to make weapons of glass-destruction!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Sep 29 2009, 09:28 AM~15217537
> *Who needs non-ac heater cages?  I got a couple that I need to get rid of.  There in good condition, but DON'T come with the blower motor.  They're made out of metal, so you can chrome them, and still have use of heater/defroster.  PM me if interested.  I don't know how much they go for, but make some offers.  I already had some locals here in San Diego hit me up, but they roll donks  :thumbsdown: .  I figured I'd give the fam first dibs.
> *




DONKS IN SD....


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 29 2009, 01:45 PM~15219289
> *Damn...
> I needed that information to make weapons of glass-destruction!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Sep 28 2009, 08:34 PM~15213638
> *Thanks Homie,But mine is not better than anyones.As far as I know we are all a big Family USO. :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: 
Those are kind words UCE,not to many people would come around to say that and I respect that,but seriously. . .

Mine is the before the build up pics and yours is the after,LOL!You inspire me to get it cracc'n a lil sooner.Big Ups to you and that clean Raghouse!!!One.

TTT for the Glasshouse/Rags.



















































*YOU GUYS LIKE THE BATTERY CABLES???OLD SCHOOL HOMIE!!!EVERYTHING IS TUCC'D AWAY NICE AND NEAT THO,JUST DONT LAY A WRENCH OR REACH ACROSS TO TIGHTEN UP A FIGHTING...HAHAHAHAHA :ugh: *


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Sep 29 2009, 09:22 PM~15219643
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

WHY IS EVERYBODY GETTING RID OF THERE A/C.????

YOU GUYS DON'T KNOW HOW NICE IT IS TO ROLL WITH THE GLASS UP AND A/C BLOWING IN YOUR FACE!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 29 2009, 02:45 PM~15219846
> *WHY IS EVERYBODY GETTING RID OF THERE A/C.????
> 
> YOU GUYS DON'T KNOW HOW NICE IT IS TO ROLL WITH THE GLASS UP AND A/C BLOWING IN YOUR FACE!
> *


I would say it is mostly to have a cleaner engine bay.

Agree though when I get down on my Riv I will be sure to leave the A/C in.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Sep 28 2009, 08:23 PM~15214184
> *Sup Rich!!! :thumbsup:
> *


JUST RELAXING HOW YOU BEEN :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Sep 28 2009, 08:34 PM~15214298
> *Thanks Homie.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 29 2009, 06:39 PM~15222753
> *JUST RELAXING HOW YOU BEEN :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Rich, getting closer,bro :biggrin: . Stay  from Vic.


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 29 2009, 01:45 PM~15219846
> *WHY IS EVERYBODY GETTING RID OF THERE A/C.????
> 
> YOU GUYS DON'T KNOW HOW NICE IT IS TO ROLL WITH THE GLASS UP AND A/C BLOWING IN YOUR FACE!
> *



My ac is the 44" roof open and the windows rolled down. If it's hot enough for ac, I'm rolling my daily. My glasshouse is going to get like 10 MPG, so it's no ac. Besides in San Diego the yearly avg. temp is mid 60s to low 70s. And a clean engine bay is a MUST! :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 29 2009, 03:45 PM~15219846
> *WHY IS EVERYBODY GETTING RID OF THERE A/C.????
> 
> YOU GUYS DON'T KNOW HOW NICE IT IS TO ROLL WITH THE GLASS UP AND A/C BLOWING IN YOUR FACE!
> *


i have ac in my ghouse but used it only once because i was in traffic on the freeway and my girl wanted the ac on other than that never touched it


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Sep 29 2009, 08:45 PM~15224290
> *i have ac in my ghouse but used it only once because i was in traffic on the freeway and my girl wanted the ac on other than that never touched it
> *



Is it an original Canadian car?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i should of never let my 76 go........

any 76 caprices for sale in az?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 29 2009, 09:45 PM~15224708
> *i should of never let my 76 go........
> 
> any 76 caprices for sale in az?
> *


nope not down here in Tucson AZ. iv been looking.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider+Sep 29 2009, 09:45 PM~15224708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Sep 29 2009, 08:41 PM~15224236
> *My ac is the 44" roof open and the windows rolled down.  If it's hot enough for ac, I'm rolling my daily.  My glasshouse is going to get like 10 MPG, so it's no ac.  Besides in San Diego the yearly avg. temp is mid 60s to low 70s.  And a clean engine bay is a MUST!  :biggrin:
> *


my MOON roof is only opened at nights. :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 28 2009, 09:20 PM~15214140
> *SUP STRAY
> *


que ondas homie, ready for the picnic!


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

> :roflmao:
> Those are kind words UCE,not to many people would come around to say that and I respect that,but seriously. . .
> 
> Mine is the before the build up pics and yours is the after,LOL!You inspire me to get it cracc'n a lil sooner.Big Ups to you and that clean Raghouse!!!One.
> ...


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Marc,chek this out.This was my car two weeks ago UCE.

How's that for inspiration UCE?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Sep 29 2009, 10:59 PM~15224378
> *Is it an original Canadian car?
> *


yup


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Sep 28 2009, 08:48 PM~15212246
> *Does anypne know the width from back of drum to back of drum for the stock rear end of a 75 caprice?  I want to double check because I don't think I have the stock rear-end on my house.  Thanks fam.
> *


i measured mine from the 76. they should be the same. 
i just gotta find it now. i'll take a look and get back.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Sep 29 2009, 03:55 AM~15213132
> *What's up G-Fam?I Know I don't be in here to often but I'm always reppin the G-houses in Miami(305). Recently touched up my car a little and wanted to share these pics with the Fam.Reppin at the DUB show this past weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


looks very nice !!


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

both my 75 caprice and my 73 impala came stock with no ac thankfully, and im in canada no need for ac thankfully because a/c delete is the way to go in my eyes


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Sep 30 2009, 02:32 PM~15229451
> *both my 75 caprice and my 73 impala came stock with no ac thankfully, and im in canada no need for ac thankfully because a/c delete is the way to go in my eyes
> *


what part of canada you in??

im in winnipeg. and damn man. hot humid and rainy days love to have ac in that glass. lol. alls i got is a little fan to keep the air moving?


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*LOOKING FOR A CONVERTIBLE TOP MOTOR FOR MY '75 RAGHOUSE.I HAVE THE ONE TOUCH SWITCH AND IT DIDN'T SET ITSELF BACC TO THE OFF POSITION SO I BURNT IT OUT.IT TRIES TO TURN BUT THERE IS NO MAGNETIC FIELD FOR IT TO COMPLETELY TURN,IT JUST LOCCS UP MAKING THE MAGNETS STICC.

FOR THOSE WHO DON'T KNOW ANY GM SCISSOR TOP MOTOR WILL WORK~CADILLAC,CHEVROLET,BUICC & OLDS 71-76(77?)DID A LIL RESEARCH AND IT CAME BACC.THANKS FOR THE EXTRA INFO STOMPER,IF ANYONE KNOWS IF YO CAN JUST REPLACE THE MAGNETS OR SECTION IN THE PIC THAT IS TOAST???OTHERWISE I WILL HAVE TO GET THE WHOLE THING.  










ALSO HAVE THIS OG MIRROR W/REMOTE FORSALE/TRADE.I GOT THE SPORT MIRRORS,DIDN'T REALLY CARE FOR THIS ONE,THERE WAS NO PASSENGER SIDE EITHER JUST THIS ONE.THANKS FOR ANY HELP.*


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> yup
> [/quo
> 
> I heard that a lot of the Canadian cars didn't have AC? You must be one of the lucky few! :biggrin:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 30 2009, 11:25 AM~15228808
> *i measured mine from the 76. they should be the same.
> i just gotta find it now. i'll take a look and get back.
> *



Thanks bro! I need to pick a rear-end soon. My boy is going to start the hydraulic work and needs me to make up my mind. The rear-end I have on the house now measures 57 1/4 inches from back of drum to back of drum. I also have a 96 caprice rear-end, but that measures 56 inches from back of drum to back of drum. So I don't know if the rear-end that measures 57 1/4" is the stock rear. Dirtysanchez said the 96 rear would be 3" shorter than stock; which is why I don't think I have a stock rear-end on the house. I also have a 90 cadillac rear which measrue 55". So I have some options, but I want to make sure I make the right choice, cuz the rear is going to get chromed.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Sep 30 2009, 05:22 PM~15232351
> *Thanks bro!  I need to pick a rear-end soon.  My boy is going to start the hydraulic work and needs me to make up my mind.  The rear-end I have on the house now measures 57 1/4 inches from back of drum to back of drum.  I also have a 96 caprice rear-end, but that measures 56 inches from back of drum to back of drum.  So I don't know if the rear-end that measures 57 1/4" is the stock rear.  Dirtysanchez said the 96 rear would be 3" shorter than stock; which is why I don't think I have a stock rear-end on the house.  I also have a 90 cadillac rear which measrue 55".  So I have some options, but I want to make sure I make the right choice, cuz the rear is going to get chromed.
> *


the rear end I took from my 76 measures 64" from outside of drum to outside of drum..I measured it with it out of car and the wheels on it ,so I could be off a little LOL it would be 6 inches less if I measure from inside to inside..so roughly 58 inches..so yours must be stock?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

anyone have a 44 moon for sale or trade


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 30 2009, 05:54 PM~15232652
> *the rear end I took from my 76 measures 64" from outside of drum to outside of drum..I measured it with it out of car and the wheels on it ,so I could be off a little LOL it would be 6 inches less if I measure from inside to inside..so roughly 58 inches..so yours must be stock?
> *



The rear off the caddy is looking better and better... Thanks for the info Lunatic. :biggrin:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 30 2009, 06:16 PM~15232886
> *anyone have a 44 moon for sale or trade
> *



Did you say forty fo? I got one, but it needs the skeleton and I'm in San Diego. PM if interested.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

i also have a 91 caprice rearend with drums for trade SO. CAL


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 30 2009, 06:19 PM~15232917
> *i also have a 91 caprice rearend with drums for trade SO. CAL
> *



Thanks, but I have a rear of a 90 caddy already.


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics i found :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

damn jc them lights look bright as hell.. 
looks good.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 30 2009, 07:54 PM~15232652
> *the rear end I took from my 76 measures 64" from outside of drum to outside of drum..I measured it with it out of car and the wheels on it ,so I could be off a little LOL it would be 6 inches less if I measure from inside to inside..so roughly 58 inches..so yours must be stock?
> *





> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Sep 30 2009, 08:16 PM~15232887
> *The rear off the caddy is looking better and better... Thanks for the info Lunatic.  :biggrin:
> *



well there you go.. lol. me and my slow ass. haha..


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Sep 29 2009, 07:26 PM~15223998
> *:wave: Rich, getting closer,bro  :biggrin: . Stay   from Vic.
> *


SUP VIC IM READY LETS DO THIS :biggrin:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Sep 30 2009, 09:01 PM~15233417
> *Here are a couple of pics i found  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN' BADDASS G-HOUSE BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Sep 30 2009, 06:16 PM~15232886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real clean homie,love it when all lights are working!!Makes a huge difference.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 30 2009, 07:59 PM~15234110
> *SUP VIC IM READY LETS DO THIS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: can't wait till we meet again and see the rest of the ghouse family. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 27 2008, 11:22 AM~11984913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

all bullshit aside....and sorry if this bothers anyone but....


there is no way any bitch will ever sit on my roof... don't care how fine whatever... I won't even let her lean on my shit...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 1 2009, 02:35 AM~15237068
> *all bullshit aside....and sorry if this bothers anyone but....
> there is no way any bitch will ever sit on my roof... don't care how fine whatever... I won't even let her lean on my shit...
> 
> *


X2


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Oct 1 2009, 11:20 AM~15239823
> *:ugh:
> *


 :around:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

there's a super clean 76 on ebay right now....


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Sep 30 2009, 07:01 PM~15233417
> *Here are a couple of pics i found  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Sep 30 2009, 09:01 PM~15233417
> *Here are a couple of pics i found  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking clean as always JC! lets go for a cruise this weekend before it snows..


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 30 2009, 08:59 PM~15234110
> *SUP VIC IM READY LETS DO THIS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 1 2009, 06:49 PM~15242132
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Fam, are the speakers behind the rear seat on a droptop 6x9 or 6x8?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Oct 1 2009, 07:31 PM~15244142
> *Fam, are the speakers behind the rear seat on a droptop 6x9 or 6x8?
> *


9s


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

is there any difference between the 74-76 caprices and impalas other than the back window and round or square headlights?

or is the 76 caprice front end completely different from all the rest?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

yes, 76 is different but do yourself a favour homie. Browse some pages of this topic and take notice of the front end/ header panels and tailights of the rides. you will start to notice the big and sometimes subtle differences of the 74-76's


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah ive been looking but i wasnt sure if the difference was in the body lines or the actual grill....its hard to not get lost in the details though when you compare primered buckets to candied show cars sometimes.

but basically what you're telling me is that they're all a little different in the front end? and im talking about body lines, not just lenses and chrome

thanks


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Oct 1 2009, 09:01 PM~15245818
> *yeah ive been looking but i wasnt sure if the difference was in the body lines or the actual grill....its hard to not get lost in the details though when you compare primered buckets to candied show cars sometimes.
> 
> but basically what you're telling me is that they're all a little different in the front end? and im talking about body lines, not just lenses and chrome
> ...


keep looking young patawan
patient.... you must be


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

started working on my raghouse lots of work ahead of me


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 22 2009, 11:54 PM~15160814
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> ...


That time of year again? GM royalty! count the hydrohype in! Just got the work from Harborarea Phil...I will be there.,..sporting my new dunk look for 09...
taco's are okay...as long as I am around a bunch of cool Glasshouse people.
what's up with the carne asada? I will try not to be as broke as I am now,lol
and I will help anyway I can! Hey Smurf, I bet the little one has grown a 6 or 7 inch's since last year! just kidding about the dunk transformation! Markie de
aka Hydrohype...


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

DOSE ANYONE GOT A DRIVER SIDE FENDER FOR SALE I TRYED TO MAKE A DONK BUT FUCKIN WHEEL FELL OFF AND FUCKED MY FENDER SO I GOT A SET OF 24S FOR SALE NOW I THINK IM JUST GONNA KEEP IT 14S ALL DA WAY 
PM IF U GOT SOMETHING
76 IMPALA


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 29 2009, 01:45 PM~15219846
> *WHY IS EVERYBODY GETTING RID OF THERE A/C.????
> 
> YOU GUYS DON'T KNOW HOW NICE IT IS TO ROLL WITH THE GLASS UP AND A/C BLOWING IN YOUR FACE!
> *


 Amen bother: got to have air! I want to have a dresssed up,
hourse powered up engine compatment one day,, with the bells and whilstles.
but i got to have air..some guys have murals on there fire wall instead of air.
like pictures of naked girls or something..
(I am like, those bitch's better all have fans in there hands and they better be 
cooling me off) The valley is my home, but is the Arm pit of Califa's and it gets hot.
I am not one of those (save the environment) fools...I tell any air condition guy.
:I dont care about the ozone, when I turn on my air, I want small plains and 
hela copters to experiance turbulance, and birds to fall out of the sky:
Is Big Mike taken pictures again at the picnic?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Oct 2 2009, 09:35 AM~15248347
> *I TRYED TO MAKE A DONK
> 
> *



THATS WHAT YOU GET!


:twak:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Oct 2 2009, 12:04 AM~15245858
> *keep looking young patawan
> patient.... you must be
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

ok so i was up all night looking through pictures and i came up with what i need.

now i need to know if it's possible to update a 74 impala, with a 76 impala header and hood?

or is this a mission and a half?got a GOOD deal on a 74 impala so any help's appreciated!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Oct 2 2009, 12:58 PM~15249609
> *ok so i was up all night looking through pictures and i came up with what i need.
> 
> now i need to know if it's possible to update a 74 impala, with a 76 impala header and hood?
> ...


You need everything from the doors forward to do the swap.

Fenders hood header panel rad supprt bumper fillers bumper and I bet the bumper shocks but they might be the same.

It is not as easy as one might think.

And yes it will bolt on you just need a whole as yours is a 74 you can not get away with some triming as on a 75 Caprice clip or a 76 Impala clip.


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

4 SALE 
N.O.S DOOR EDGE GUARDS $45








TRUNK EMBLEM $30


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

TRUNK EMBLEM $30








76 SEAT TRIM $20


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams+Oct 1 2009, 10:22 PM~15246041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the small chrome piece that goes on top of the door between the mirror and hood like 4" long driver side???


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 2 2009, 07:37 PM~15253024
> *That's a crazy pic,hurts my eyes!Is that a real baccground or did you photochop that?
> That'll teach you!
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 1 2009, 02:35 AM~15237068
> *all bullshit aside....and sorry if this bothers anyone but....
> there is no way any bitch will ever sit on my roof... don't care how fine whatever... I won't even let her lean on my shit...
> 
> *


what she can do is get in the back seat, and help me stain that puppy..


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Oct 2 2009, 10:35 AM~15248347
> *DOSE ANYONE GOT A DRIVER SIDE FENDER FOR SALE I TRYED TO MAKE A DONK BUT FUCKIN WHEEL FELL OFF AND FUCKED MY FENDER SO I GOT A SET OF 24S FOR SALE NOW I THINK IM JUST GONNA KEEP IT 14S ALL DA WAY
> PM IF U GOT SOMETHING
> 76 IMPALA
> *


the lowrider gods punished you homie remember god dont like DONKS!!!!!! the only donk in your life should be the donkin donuts


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

words to live by... if you want to survive in this topic


:nicoderm:


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

What´s up homies, let me know a date and i will be there with out my car though it on the works. Gracias


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Repainted the front.


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

any one got a fender for sale 76 impala driver side


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER+Oct 1 2009, 05:36 PM~15242538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   

*Can't wait to hang out with all you Homies, we're going to do the damn thing again this year  
Haven't touched the Glasshouse in months, so i better start charging the twelve batteries, make sure everything is up and running and give it a good cleaning inside and out.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

bumber fillers for sale pick up only


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Oct 3 2009, 06:16 PM~15259646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What are they for?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Sep 13 2009, 01:37 PM~15067440
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


Still got it?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 3 2009, 02:17 AM~15255657
> *the lowrider gods punished you homie remember god dont like DONKS!!!!!! the only donk in your life should be the donkin donuts
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 3 2009, 07:42 PM~15259772
> *What are they for?
> *


Look like 75 76 Caprice or 76 Impala front fillers.


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 3 2009, 06:42 PM~15259772
> *What are they for?
> *


they told me thy was for the frnt end of a 76 caprice


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 30 2009, 06:37 AM~15226920
> *que ondas homie, ready for the picnic!
> *


IM READY HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Sep 30 2009, 07:13 PM~15234311
> *:thumbsup:  can't wait till we meet again and see the rest of the ghouse family. Stay   from Vic.
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE BIGGER :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 1 2009, 02:49 PM~15242132
> *
> *


SUP SMURF HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 3 2009, 12:17 AM~15255657
> *the lowrider gods punished you homie remember god dont like DONKS!!!!!! the only donk in your life should be the donkin donuts
> *


Give the Man a brake, let's show mercy. (I'm gonna keep it 14's all the way)
is what the man said, while repenting and realizing the error of his way's!
Find the Man a fender! so he can once again sing the song of Glasshouse 
Glory and Praise! Can I get an Amem?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Oct 2 2009, 09:35 AM~15248347
> *DOSE ANYONE GOT A DRIVER SIDE FENDER FOR SALE I TRYED TO MAKE A DONK BUT FUCKIN WHEEL FELL OFF AND FUCKED MY FENDER SO I GOT A SET OF 24S FOR SALE NOW I THINK IM JUST GONNA KEEP IT 14S ALL DA WAY
> PM IF U GOT SOMETHING
> 76 IMPALA
> *


 I am not a big part's guy. but thing's do pop up from time to time.
i will keep an eye out....And the rest of the family will be hear for you to.
we know you did'nt really mean to leave the congragtion...


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 4 2009, 11:14 AM~15263947
> *Give the Man a brake, let's show mercy. (I'm gonna keep it 14's all the way)
> is what the man said, while repenting and realizing the error of his way's!
> Find the Man a fender! so he can once again sing the song of Glasshouse
> ...


AMEM!!!


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Oct 3 2009, 06:16 PM~15259646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they have never been painted..i dnt nedd them mayb one of u guys can use them


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Oct 3 2009, 06:16 PM~15259646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they have never been painted..i dnt nedd them mayb one of u guys can use them


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Oct 3 2009, 06:16 PM~15259646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they have never been painted..i dnt nedd them mayb one of u guys can use them


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> That's a crazy pic,hurts my eyes!Is that a real baccground or did you photochop that?
> 
> na i photoshoped the back drop


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

when and where is the pic nic?


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 1 2009, 02:35 AM~15237068
> *all bullshit aside....and sorry if this bothers anyone but....
> there is no way any bitch will ever sit on my roof... don't care how fine whatever... I won't even let her lean on my shit...
> 
> *


x100 :thumbsup:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

Anybody know the stock rear-end gear ratio for a 75 caprice with a 350?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Oct 4 2009, 05:09 PM~15265866
> *Anybody know the stock rear-end gear ratio for a 75 caprice with a 350?
> *


should have a 2.56:1 axle ratio


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 4 2009, 12:23 PM~15264014
> *I am not a big part's guy. but  thing's do pop up from time to time.
> i will keep an eye out....And the rest of the family will be hear for you to.
> we know you did'nt really mean to leave the congragtion...
> *


yeah man my brother had a caprice 75 on 24s and he sold his car and the rims were just layin there so i was bored and slaped them on for like 2 hours and the thing fella right off i have been layin it low since day 1 my frist low low was a 91 lincoln towncar on 13s and then haters busted that one up and jacked my 13s so i just got this glasshouse and put the 24s on for fun never agian 24s ever only gonna rock 14s 











































*NEVER AGIAN*


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

man i want a nother 76 so dayum bad.............


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Oct 4 2009, 06:05 PM~15266268
> *should have a 2.56:1 axle ratio
> *



Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Oct 4 2009, 08:26 PM~15266408
> *yeah man my brother had a caprice 75 on 24s and he sold his car and the rims were just layin there so i was bored and slaped them on for like 2 hours and the thing fella right off i have been layin it low since day 1 my frist low low was a 91 lincoln towncar on 13s and then haters busted that one up and jacked my 13s so i just got this glasshouse and put the 24s on for fun never agian 24s ever only gonna rock 14s
> 
> 
> ...


that will make one fine low man...
you from calgary area??


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 4 2009, 09:22 PM~15267575
> *that will make one fine low man...
> you from calgary area??
> *


yeah man 403 holdin it down


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Oct 4 2009, 07:26 PM~15266408
> *yeah man my brother had a caprice 75 on 24s and he sold his car and the rims were just layin there so i was bored and slaped them on for like 2 hours and the thing fella right off i have been layin it low since day 1 my frist low low was a 91 lincoln towncar on 13s and then haters busted that one up and jacked my 13s so i just got this glasshouse and put the 24s on for fun never agian 24s ever only gonna rock 14s
> 
> 
> ...


im glad you have fond the light homie happyness is in your future amen!!!!aleluya!!!!!asamalamalekum my brother!!!!!!!jihhaddd!!!!! or what ever religion you bang


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

what is a good set up for a glasshouse i wann hop but dont smoke my front bummer on da floor


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Oct 3 2009, 06:16 PM~15259646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year homeboy and how much i will be in the Bay this week


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 4 2009, 11:57 PM~15269303
> *what year homeboy and how much i will be in the Bay this week
> *


they for a 76 caprice 

$100....never been paintd


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Oct 4 2009, 06:26 PM~15266408
> *yeah man my brother had a caprice 75 on 24s and he sold his car and the rims were just layin there so i was bored and slaped them on for like 2 hours and the thing fella right off i have been layin it low since day 1 my frist low low was a 91 lincoln towncar on 13s and then haters busted that one up and jacked my 13s so i just got this glasshouse and put the 24s on for fun never agian 24s ever only gonna rock 14s
> 
> 
> ...


Man that's nice looking car,,, You know,,I have to be honest...if I had the car?
on stocks with no 14's or 13's around...and those rims were just there for free?
just out of couriosity, just to see if they fit maybe? i might have tried one rim
and then another rim, and then your like (well shit! I got to have all four just to 
see what I am working with)..you got to admit the rims gave it an attitude adjustmet..but then your like...well I should drive it around the corner or somethig
, after all,,I did all this work...BUTT SEE? THATS HOW IT STARTS!
next thing you know,,you get this strange craving for your car to be pink!
and then you checker board across the hood...and think your in the game?
Butt noooooooooo! Now you want your breadfast cearal on the trunk! so the next addition to the lunicy vehicle, we now have a checker boarded pink, tony the tiger
car! and that clean stock red insides with the cool stitch? unh uh no! all of a sudend, your craving fiberglass? (hell who has to sit on seats with cushin and springs and shit?) when you can just fiberglass the whole fuckin thing along with the dash :uh: 
board..what good is a dash board? and padding? you just need a fiberglass 
epicenter with a stering wheel and controls for the 38 subwoofers you have in the trunk...so now your pink, checker boarded, tony the tiger, fiberglassed rolling
thunder can shatter the windows of any church it pass's...and it all started cause you were board! real shit..God Bless you homie. and that's a clean Glasshouse
you still came up...from the Ford..to the Chevy..you'l get a fender...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: 

you know alittle too much about that 'D' crap.... your starting to worry me


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 5 2009, 10:38 AM~15271196
> *:uh:
> 
> you know alittle too much about that 'D' crap.... your starting to worry me
> *


x2


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Oct 4 2009, 10:19 PM~15268763
> *what is a good set up for a glasshouse i wann hop but dont smoke my front bummer on da floor
> *



Smacking front bumper can be stopped by knowing how to hop your shit and using right amount of coil. Glasshouses are big ass boats and it might take alot to get these land yachts swinging. I would, at the very least, run a single pump set-up with 10 batteries. If you can afford it, I would go with a piston pump. I know a guy here in San Diego that has a 76 caprice with 16 batteries and two pumps to the nose. His car does OK, maybe in the 60s, but that same set-up in a G-body would be doing 90s.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Oct 5 2009, 08:22 AM~15270629
> *they for a 76 caprice
> 
> $100....never been paintd
> *


damn i need for the back bumpers fora 74


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

you mofo's scheduled the ghouse picnic on my wedding anniversary.  

still gonna see if i can get away for a little bit. :cheesy:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 5 2009, 11:49 AM~15272544
> *damn i need for the back bumpers fora  74
> *


oh these are for the front end but ill keep my eyes out for a set n let u knw


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I JUST PICKED UP THIS 76 GLASSHOUSE OVER THE WEEKEND HAS A SUNROOF THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD ORDERED IT WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 76 HE ALSO ORDERED THE SMALL SIDE WINDOW ON IT


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 04:32 PM~15275260
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS 76 GLASSHOUSE OVER THE WEEKEND HAS A SUNROOF THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD ORDERED IT WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 76 HE ALSO ORDERED THE SMALL SIDE WINDOW ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Saul, the 76 is :nicoderm: ing nice; tell miguel I said :wave: . I will see you guys in a couple of weeks at the picnic, maybe we will cruise down there together like last year. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 04:32 PM~15275260
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS 76 GLASSHOUSE OVER THE WEEKEND HAS A SUNROOF THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD ORDERED IT WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 76 HE ALSO ORDERED THE SMALL SIDE WINDOW ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride :biggrin: like those hubcaps


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 04:32 PM~15275260
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS 76 GLASSHOUSE OVER THE WEEKEND HAS A SUNROOF THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD ORDERED IT WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 76 HE ALSO ORDERED THE SMALL SIDE WINDOW ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


NICE THROW SOME TRU'S ON THAT BADBOY SAUL


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THANKS YOU GUYS THIS ONE IS GOING TO ROLL CLASSICS AND 5.20S  70s STYLE


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 5 2009, 04:38 PM~15275305
> *:wave: Saul, the 76 is  :nicoderm: ing nice; tell miguel I said  :wave: . I will see you guys in a couple of weeks at the picnic, maybe we will cruise down there together like last year. Stay   from Vic.
> *


 :wave: HOW YOU DOING VIC


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Oct 5 2009, 04:46 PM~15275374
> *nice ride :biggrin: like those hubcaps
> *


 :biggrin: IM GONNA PUT THE TRU CLASSIC MEDALLIONS ON THE CENTER OF THOSE HUBCAPS


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 04:50 PM~15275410
> *THANKS YOU GUYS THIS ONE IS GOING TO ROLL CLASSICS AND 5.20S  70s STYLE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 04:32 PM~15275260
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS 76 GLASSHOUSE OVER THE WEEKEND HAS A SUNROOF THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD ORDERED IT WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 76 HE ALSO ORDERED THE SMALL SIDE WINDOW ON IT
> 
> 
> ...



Are the small quarter windows desirable? I always thought it wasn't a glasshouse if it didn't have the big quarter windows. The roof is BAD ASS though!


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 04:32 PM~15275260
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS 76 GLASSHOUSE OVER THE WEEKEND HAS A SUNROOF THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD ORDERED IT WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 76 HE ALSO ORDERED THE SMALL SIDE WINDOW ON IT
> 
> 
> ...



What size roof is that?? Looks like a 42".


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

42" I DONT DIG THE SMALL SIDE WINDOWS NEITHER  O WELL


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 05:06 PM~15275575
> *42" I DONT DIG THE SMALL SIDE WINDOWS NEITHER  O WELL
> *


u can just cut along the vinyl and itz a regular window bro :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 05:32 PM~15275260
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS 76 GLASSHOUSE OVER THE WEEKEND HAS A SUNROOF THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD ORDERED IT WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 76 HE ALSO ORDERED THE SMALL SIDE WINDOW ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


what a beauty look forward to seeing this one in person black interior on a 76 is rare :worship:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 04:32 PM~15275260
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS 76 GLASSHOUSE OVER THE WEEKEND HAS A SUNROOF THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD ORDERED IT WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 76 HE ALSO ORDERED THE SMALL SIDE WINDOW ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass 76 :thumbsup: whats going to be the ticket on this one :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 04:32 PM~15275260
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS 76 GLASSHOUSE OVER THE WEEKEND HAS A SUNROOF THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD ORDERED IT WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 76 HE ALSO ORDERED THE SMALL SIDE WINDOW ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


you beat me to the punch agian saul............ :biggrin: nice car....


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 04:32 PM~15275260
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS 76 GLASSHOUSE OVER THE WEEKEND HAS A SUNROOF THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD ORDERED IT WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 76 HE ALSO ORDERED THE SMALL SIDE WINDOW ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Oct 5 2009, 06:13 PM~15276142
> *u can just cut along the vinyl and itz a regular window bro :biggrin:
> *


YEAH ITS JUST VINYL OVER THE WINDOWS EVENTUALY IT WILL COME OFF BUT FOR NOW IT GOOD


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 06:32 PM~15275260
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS 76 GLASSHOUSE OVER THE WEEKEND HAS A SUNROOF THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD ORDERED IT WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 76 HE ALSO ORDERED THE SMALL SIDE WINDOW ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good lookin ride man.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE FEEDBACK ON THE GHOUSE


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Oct 4 2009, 11:53 PM~15268552
> *yeah man 403 holdin it down
> *


thats cool man.
im out in winnipeg.
some good peoples out this way.
hit up the topic in this section some time. see what we got going on.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 04:32 PM~15275260
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS 76 GLASSHOUSE OVER THE WEEKEND HAS A SUNROOF THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD ORDERED IT WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 76 HE ALSO ORDERED THE SMALL SIDE WINDOW ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


super clean come up...for sure...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 5 2009, 09:38 AM~15271196
> *:uh:
> 
> you know alittle too much about that 'D' crap.... your starting to worry me
> *


 It's just from observation! I promiss....I was just trying to let the
sinners know, that I understand there pain! when they feal the need to 
spread mustard on there bumpers and paint little pickles all over there 
car. (they can come talk to me, or another qualified ordaned 
Glasshouse counsler) and they will see the light, and resist the 
fiberglass!


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 04:32 PM~15275260
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS 76 GLASSHOUSE OVER THE WEEKEND HAS A SUNROOF THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD ORDERED IT WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 76 HE ALSO ORDERED THE SMALL SIDE WINDOW ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING NICE SCORE SAUL!!!! :biggrin: GET THEM CLASSICS ON HER AND POST THE SHIT OUT OF THEM PICS!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 5 2009, 06:58 PM~15276570
> *It's just from observation! I promiss....I was just trying to let the
> sinners know, that I understand there pain! when they feal the need to
> spread mustard on there bumpers and paint little pickles all over there
> ...



What's wrong with fiberglass? I'm going to fiberglass my dash and paint it the same color as my car.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

try to make it to the picnic with shops laggard


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Oct 5 2009, 09:00 PM~15278156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: ANTDOGG give me a call you have my cell #, bro. Stay  from Vic.

PS: the 74 is :nicoderm: ing sweet.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 05:32 PM~15275260
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS 76 GLASSHOUSE OVER THE WEEKEND HAS A SUNROOF THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD ORDERED IT WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 76 HE ALSO ORDERED THE SMALL SIDE WINDOW ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 SWEET!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 04:52 PM~15275426
> *:wave: HOW YOU DOING VIC
> *


Good bro, thanks for asking; just cruising, and doing car shows, and picnic all summer long. 

How about you SAUL?

Stay  from Vic.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 5 2009, 08:16 PM~15277530
> *FUCKING NICE SCORE SAUL!!!! :biggrin:  GET THEM CLASSICS ON HER AND POST THE SHIT OUT OF THEM PICS!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Big Ry, I second that one, bro. How is everything going? Stay  from Vic.


----------



## 155-80-13 (Jan 2, 2007)

...dam nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Oct 5 2009, 09:00 PM~15278154
> *What's wrong with fiberglass?  I'm going to fiberglass my dash and paint it the same color as my car.
> *


 Okay,,,? do you want to stop at the dash? that's cool..but while your 
rollin down the street,(if your start to get this feeling) like damm it would be cool to do away with padding all together! I could fiberglass front and rear seats...
and put tv's in them it would be like sitting on a county jail bench! i would be the shit...then you start craving doughnuts and jolly ranchers....
(If this happens? pull over and call a friend at once!)


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

has tjones been here and told ya'll that he is (giving) away his 75 conv..


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

ohh! ! !
if anyone wants a 76 front clip let me know i have one (not parting out)
but i wanna trade it for a 75 straight across
and if you want all the chrome in a conv. "gold" let me know also i want chromes straight across
hit me up


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

I GOT MINI BLINDS (ADJUSTABLES) FITS ANY CAPRICE' I WOULD CONISIDER A TRADE FOR A MO







:biggrin: ONROOF,BUMPER KIT OR 13'S CALL ME AT 18183102110


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

I ALSO HAVE







A BACK SEAT AN TRUNK FOR SALE


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

bad ass, saul!


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

my boi has 2 44ich moonroof smoke glass complete fro 300.00 each and the rag is still up forsale 1500.00 cash IT got to go it has to go look out for the 74 caprice RAG just purchased coming :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ah shit


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Oct 6 2009, 01:20 PM~15283602
> *my boi has 2 44ich moonroof smoke  glass  complete fro 300.00 each  and the rag is still up forsale 1500.00 cash it has to  go look out for the 74 caprice  coming :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  ah shit
> *


YOOOOOOOOOOO T JONES ANY FLIX OV THE MOON?


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any 76's 4 sale?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Oct 6 2009, 01:20 PM~15283602
> *my boi has 2 44ich moonroof smoke  glass  complete fro 300.00 each  and the rag is still up forsale 1500.00 cash IT got to go  it has to  go look out for the 74 caprice  RAG just purchased coming :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  ah shit
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

big mike at it again...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 7 2009, 09:33 AM~15292258
> *big mike at it again...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Sep 30 2009, 03:48 PM~15232071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   this is one sick glasshouse does anybody have anymore pics   :cheesy:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

heres one bad ass raghouse forsale ....>$32500 dont see too many go at this price but this is a clean looking 75

http://www.racingjunk.com/category/1060/Ch...ONVERTIBLE.html


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 7 2009, 09:33 AM~15292258
> *big mike at it again...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats a nice car for sure..
but damn... 32 G is something.


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

heres another nice one 454 original 28 thousand original miles asking price $27,000
http://www.racingjunk.com/category/102/Che...t-Caprice-.html


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 7 2009, 11:33 AM~15292258
> *big mike at it again...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

haha.. how rare is it..??

you just found 2 for sale. haha


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

Well now......one going for $22,000 if you all can see now how the 23's completely depreciate the value of these great cars :biggrin: 
http://www.racingjunk.com/category/1020/Ch...onvertible.html


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

my 76 originally did not come with a passenger side mirror when i got it the previuous owner drilled the door and put an autozone mirror after market,im switchin over to the paintable bullet mirrors my question is does anybody have any specs on where to drill it cause when i eyeball shit it usually comes out f#$$%up,i plan to do it tomorrow want to start getting my cars ready for picnic going to try to take both of them any tips will help thanxs


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 7 2009, 10:50 PM~15298396
> *my 76 originally did not come with a passenger side mirror when i got it the previuous owner drilled the door and put an autozone mirror after market,im switchin over to the paintable bullet mirrors my question is does anybody have any specs on where to drill it cause when i eyeball shit it usually comes out f#$$%up,i plan to do it tomorrow want to start getting my cars ready for picnic going to try to take both of them any tips will help thanxs
> 
> 
> ...


I would just make a template of the hole on the driverside door then flip it 
Nice ride BIG STOMPER :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Here you go fellas, dont come across these to often

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-CHEVROL...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 8 2009, 05:38 AM~15300418
> *Here you go fellas, dont come across these to often
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-CHEVROL...sQ5fAccessories
> *


good find.


wonder how much they will go for????????$$$$$$$$$$???????????


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

You guys gotta jump on these my USO D~Cheese is selling among the many other goodies!Already got one for my Cadi!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=496895


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

couple more weeks to go fellas...



don't forget to bring some drinks(beer :biggrin: )


and the grape swishers


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 8 2009, 09:12 AM~15302376
> *couple more weeks to go fellas...
> don't forget to bring some drinks(beer :biggrin: )
> and the grape swishers
> *


GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC

So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's

call me harborareaPhil, STRAY 52, Anaheim74, INVISIBLE EMPIRE, 
DELEGATION 76, tjones, Homie Boxer's, so we can set it up.

So get on the list so we can do this 

1.harborareaphil 
2.lunatic
3.stray 76
4.Anaheim74
5.Just_Looking & Rod Stewart
6.RETIRED 76
7.INVISIBLE EMPIRE
8.DELEGATION 76
9.CHOPPER 76
10 SMURF
11.Shops Laggard
12,Tjones
13, mike Jones 
14
15
16
17
18
19
So is the 24th of October good 

All Glasshouse Riders Welcome 74-76


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

TTT still for sale :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 8 2009, 10:18 AM~15302426
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> ...


13 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 8 2009, 03:38 AM~15300418
> *Here you go fellas, dont come across these to often
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-CHEVROL...sQ5fAccessories
> *


Fuck for that price I would sooner get a old set fixed and polished.


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 8 2009, 10:12 AM~15302870
> *Fuck for that price I would sooner get a old set fixed and polished.
> *


The only problem its hard to find an old set that are even fixable. The aluminum is usually corroded so bad they are non existant.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 8 2009, 12:12 PM~15302870
> *Fuck for that price I would sooner get a old set fixed and polished.
> *


Ya, they are hard to find though, i got lucky I got a nos set for 250. My stock ones were unrepairable


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 8 2009, 02:38 AM~15300418
> *Here you go fellas, dont come across these to often
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-CHEVROL...sQ5fAccessories
> *


be careful when you buy though, i had bought a set of 76 wheel well moldings, they didnt fit my 74, i think 75 & 76 are different, you can tell the difference in these pics


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

still looking for a 76 .....any leads


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 8 2009, 10:18 AM~15302426
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I am sorry about repeating my name so many times...
I saw the name above mine (mike jones) and I thought about the song.
where the guy repeats his name like 1.000, times..........
what's up on the carne,? for the picnic? it's really hard to go wrong
when you have carne asada, at a picnic! AS LONG AS YOU CAN START A FIRE!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 04:32 PM~15275260
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS 76 GLASSHOUSE OVER THE WEEKEND HAS A SUNROOF THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD ORDERED IT WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 76 HE ALSO ORDERED THE SMALL SIDE WINDOW ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Saul.
This truly is a rare find. If the original owner ordered the sunroof and the small window landau than this thing must have every other option as well. I for one have always liked the small side window. I glad your gonna keep it O.G. with the True Classics and 5.20's!

BTW, What size motor does it have?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE PICS OF A GLASSHOUSE WITH A CUSTOM GRILL? MY BOY PICKED ONE UP AND HE WANTS 2 SEE ONE WITH A GRILL


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 8 2009, 10:18 AM~15302426
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> ...


Chop,you find that yet for me???!!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

who sells the best fitting bumperfillers for a 74 caprice Musselman , CR Plastics , Replica Plastics ???  anybody bought from these companies??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 8 2009, 03:50 PM~15305151
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE PICS OF A GLASSHOUSE WITH A CUSTOM GRILL? MY BOY PICKED ONE UP AND HE WANTS 2 SEE ONE WITH A GRILL
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Oct 8 2009, 02:04 PM~15304313
> *Congrats Saul.
> This truly is a rare find. If the original owner ordered the sunroof and the small window landau than this thing must have every other option as well. I for one have always liked the small side window. I glad your gonna keep it O.G. with the True Classics and 5.20's!
> 
> ...


thanks i believe is a 42 or 40 i need to measure it


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Oct 8 2009, 12:10 PM~15303877
> *be careful when you buy though, i had bought a set of 76 wheel well moldings, they didnt fit my 74, i think 75 & 76 are different, you can tell the difference in these pics
> 
> 
> ...


chop chop :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 8 2009, 10:32 PM~15308422
> *:biggrin:
> *


You need to get this shit out of here.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Oct 8 2009, 12:51 PM~15303201
> *The only problem its hard to find an old set that are even fixable. The aluminum is usually corroded so bad they are non existant.
> *


We know a guy who gets them here and there.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

topdogg we need a cleanup here


fuckin shit need to keep that shit out of here


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 9 2009, 09:55 AM~15309626
> *topdogg we need a cleanup here
> fuckin shit need to keep that shit out of here
> *



x2!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 8 2009, 05:50 PM~15305151
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE PICS OF A GLASSHOUSE WITH A CUSTOM GRILL? MY BOY PICKED ONE UP AND HE WANTS 2 SEE ONE WITH A GRILL
> *



Here is the one off ebay bro....


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

so i have been around this topic for a while now. and have learned alot. But something i have not seen discussed or even mentioned (that i can remember) is. what type of springs are most of you guys using in your rides. 
I am lookin to finally juice the 76, i have a bunch of parts that i can use some new some old. except for the springs. i have 3 tonns from prohopper that are pretty much cut in half. and im pretty sure they will not work so well with the 76..

any opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Oct 9 2009, 01:30 AM~15309362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



clean up on ilse 1275 please..


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

these are ALL mine

75 caprice "custom"










75 caprice "o.g."









75 caprice conv


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 8 2009, 09:32 PM~15308422
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks like a fucking truck.

and i aint talkin' about the grill. :uh:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 8 2009, 05:50 PM~15305151
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE PICS OF A GLASSHOUSE WITH A CUSTOM GRILL? MY BOY PICKED ONE UP AND HE WANTS 2 SEE ONE WITH A GRILL
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 9 2009, 07:53 AM~15310317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of this?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 8 2009, 10:18 AM~15302426
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> ...


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHOPPER 76, WALT CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 9 2009, 05:32 PM~15314514
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHOPPER 76, WALT CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


Waz up Chopper 76 :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Oct 9 2009, 11:22 AM~15311243
> *these are ALL mine
> 
> 75 caprice "custom"
> ...


any more pics of this... them T-tops on there??


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 9 2009, 06:57 PM~15315385
> *any more pics of this... them T-tops on there??
> *


dawg these are not T-Tops
this is a custom made "california top" or "targa"


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Oct 9 2009, 09:15 PM~15315495
> *dawg these are not T-Tops
> this is a custom made "california top" or "targa"
> *


my bad.. couldnt really tell from the angle of the pic.. 
but still..
any more pics?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

STOCKS


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

nice ts man..
Not sure why but i cant stop wanting t-tops for my 76,.


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Oct 9 2009, 09:17 PM~15315946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice sell it to me doggy


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

4 sale never been paintd


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Oct 9 2009, 08:17 PM~15315946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good man
:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam that is nice.... can't wait to get mine that smooth...



looks like my mom's yard :biggrin:


glasshouse heaven


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 9 2009, 10:45 AM~15311935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love that pic that's how my 76' will look in the front


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 9 2009, 07:26 PM~15315591
> *my bad.. couldnt really tell from the angle of the pic..
> but still..
> any more pics?
> *


i got a topic under project cars
how i made it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ya'll just relax it was just a joke , i guarantee i've had 14's on my 75 vert before any of you even had a car so just take it easy .


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 03:32 PM~15275260
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS 76 GLASSHOUSE OVER THE WEEKEND HAS A SUNROOF THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD ORDERED IT WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 76 HE ALSO ORDERED THE SMALL SIDE WINDOW ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS GHOUSE HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 8 2009, 09:18 AM~15302426
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> ...


WHATS UP CHOPPER WILL JUST DO IT LIKE LAST YEAR EACH G HOUSES PAID 
20 BUCKS AND A 12 PACK OF SODA MAYBE THIS YEAR WILL BE CHEAPER IF 
MORE G HOUSES SHOW UP SO GET THE TACO GUY READY


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 10 2009, 06:59 PM~15321233
> *ya'll just relax it was just a joke , i guarantee i've had 14's on my 75 vert before any of you even had a car so just take it easy .
> *


 GLASSHOUSE FEST, Post Lowriders only

I guess you missed that :uh: :uh:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 10 2009, 03:22 AM~15318114
> *I love that pic that's how my 76' will look in the front
> *


thanks man cant wait to see when yours is done


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 8 2009, 10:32 PM~15308422
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: POOR CHICK STRUGGLING TO POSE ON THAT TRUCK. I MEAN GLASSHOUSE. :uh: :no: :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 9 2009, 08:01 AM~15310343
> *Here is the one off ebay bro....
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: AAAAH! MUCH BETTER! :yes: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that looks clean....


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

wheres the best place 2 get body/bumper fillers that fit good 4rm ?? replica plastics, musselman, or CR plastics???


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

I HAVE OG FILLERS FRONT AND BACK 4 A 76 NEVER PAINTED ALSO GRILL WINDOWS TRIM


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Oct 11 2009, 09:36 PM~15328847
> *I HAVE OG FILLERS FRONT AND BACK 4 A 76 NEVER PAINTED ALSO GRILL WINDOWS  TRIM
> *


pm sent


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Imperials "40 Licks"


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Oct 12 2009, 09:12 PM~15332937
> *Imperials "40 Licks"
> 
> 
> ...


any more pictures ? that looks beautifull, I wonder if it has a customized front end too.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 12 2009, 01:22 PM~15333518
> *any more pictures ? that looks beautifull, I wonder if it has a customized front end too.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 12 2009, 04:29 PM~15333565
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


kidna like that window trim.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Oct 10 2009, 04:57 AM~15318224
> *i got a topic under project cars
> how i made it
> *


cool. i'll take a look for it. 
and when i cant find it i'll bug you for the link. haha


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

A lowrider with a custom touch and a theme, it can't get any better in my opinion.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

just picked up this set of star wires 14x7 they are going on my 76 im looking for a set of og 5.20s 14s skinny white wall if anybody got some let me know thanks homies


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

hit up dude called robs68 - he usually has og sets.


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

I know King of rimz got a nice set for sale rite now....Nice wheels !


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 12 2009, 02:29 PM~15333565
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MAN that car is badass


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 12 2009, 02:43 PM~15333677
> *kidna like that window trim.
> *


that window trim is nice  uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 12 2009, 02:29 PM~15333565
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the glasshouse next to this 1


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 12 2009, 04:54 PM~15334805
> *just picked up this set of star wires 14x7 they are going on my 76 im looking for a set of og 5.20s 14s skinny white wall if anybody got some let me know thanks homies
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice wheels u got them from rigo


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 12 2009, 07:17 PM~15335529
> *:0 nice wheels u got them from rigo
> *


i dont know the dudes name i got them in vista ca 450$ they are nice condition thanx everybody for the tire info


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 12 2009, 02:45 PM~15333699
> *cool. i'll take a look for it.
> and when i cant find it i'll bug you for the link. haha
> *


here you go homie
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457179


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 12 2009, 03:54 PM~15334805
> *just picked up this set of star wires 14x7 they are going on my 76 im looking for a set of og 5.20s 14s skinny white wall if anybody got some let me know thanks homies
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 12 2009, 05:15 PM~15335518
> *any pics of the glasshouse next to this 1
> *


this is the only sorta full shot i got of it


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 12 2009, 07:26 PM~15336259
> *this is the only sorta full shot i got of it
> 
> 
> ...


nice what kind of rims did it have


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 12 2009, 06:43 PM~15336447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think the homie Anaheim74 or FreddyBoy78 might have more pics of that ride


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Oct 12 2009, 01:12 PM~15332937
> *Imperials "40 Licks"
> 
> 
> ...


FRONT END AND WINDSHIELD LOOK TO MUCH LIKE BORN IN EAST LA! :uh: 

I DO LIKE THE CUSTOM 1/4 WINDOW MOLDINGS


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 12 2009, 04:54 PM~15334805
> *just picked up this set of star wires 14x7 they are going on my 76 im looking for a set of og 5.20s 14s skinny white wall if anybody got some let me know thanks homies
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 12 2009, 11:03 PM~15338180
> *NICE :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: thanx homies cant wait to roll on this got to get the right tires do og 5.20's mandatory


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Oct 12 2009, 08:35 PM~15335691
> *here you go homie
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457179
> *


lol. thanks man.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

still looking 4 a 76


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Aug 11 2009, 06:20 AM~14733553
> *:biggrin:  THOUGHT YOU GUYS MIGHT LIKE THis
> 
> 
> ...



 RAG is FOR SALE 7000 cash need to sell quick look in the for sale section


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 9 2009, 09:47 AM~15310596
> *so i have been around this topic for a while now. and have learned alot. But something i have not seen discussed or even mentioned (that i can remember) is. what type of springs are most of you guys using in your rides.
> I am lookin to finally juice the 76, i have a bunch of parts that i can use some new some old. except for the springs. i have 3 tonns from prohopper that are pretty much cut in half. and im pretty sure they will not work so well with the 76..
> 
> ...



anyone?? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left*</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of 4 chips and backings.45 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I WORK THAT WEEKEND BUT WILL TRY AND MAKE IT  



> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> 
> So do you guy's want TACO"S so i can get the guy on the book's
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 12 2009, 07:57 PM~15336606
> *FRONT END AND WINDSHIELD LOOK TO MUCH LIKE BORN IN EAST LA!  :uh:
> 
> I DO LIKE THE CUSTOM 1/4 WINDOW MOLDINGS
> *


yea i was trippen on the quarter window molding. looked pretty good. if i didnt know what the original ones looked like, i would have thought that they were stock.


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

look nicer on og 5.20's


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 13 2009, 04:21 PM~15346464
> *look nicer on og 5.20's
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 13 2009, 08:07 PM~15346325
> *yea i was trippen on the quarter window molding. looked pretty good. if i didnt know what the original ones looked like, i would have thought that they were stock.
> *


anybody have any info on them????


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 13 2009, 06:21 PM~15346464
> *look nicer on og 5.20's
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: bad ass homie


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 13 2009, 01:31 PM~15343946
> *anyone?? :biggrin:
> *



Hopping, ridding low, or both?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 13 2009, 07:21 PM~15346464
> *look nicer on og 5.20's
> 
> 
> ...


that looks real good man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Oct 13 2009, 09:20 PM~15347902
> *Hopping, ridding low, or both?
> *


and of course im dumb enough to not mention that. haha..

just for riding low. i was thinking perhaps some precuts.. but i also like the idea of cutting them down myself so i can get to that hight i like when its layed out.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 13 2009, 04:21 PM~15346464
> *look nicer on og 5.20's
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ONCE AGAIN WERE GONNA DO IT THE 24TH OF OCT. SO EVERYBODY READY REMEMBER IT MIGHT BE $20 OR LESS FOR THE TAQUERO DEPENDING ON HOW MANY G HOUSES SHOW UP AND 12 PACK OF SODA :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 13 2009, 05:21 PM~15346464
> *look nicer on og 5.20's
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship: :yes: :wow: :thumbsup: se ve chingon


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 13 2009, 08:13 PM~15348679
> *ONCE AGAIN WERE GONNA DO IT THE 24TH OF OCT. SO EVERYBODY READY REMEMBER IT MIGHT BE $20 OR LESS FOR THE TAQUERO DEPENDING ON HOW MANY G HOUSES SHOW UP AND 12 PACK OF SODA :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Rich, getting closer my brother. I was talking to TRAFFIC in Vegas SS and a couple of them will be there, also. I believe one has a Glasshouse in Pamona. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 13 2009, 08:02 PM~15349285
> *:wave: Rich, getting closer my brother. I was talking to TRAFFIC in Vegas SS and a couple of them will be there, also. I believe one has a Glasshouse in Pamona. Stay   from Vic.
> *


10/4 BRO I TALKED TO BOXER LAST WEEK HES BRING 3 G HOUSES FROM HIS WAY ITS GONNA BE GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

you guys gonna get some pics up for those of us who cant make it out?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 13 2009, 07:20 PM~15348803
> *:0  :worship:  :worship:  :yes:  :wow:  :thumbsup: se ve chingon
> *


AYE SAUL ARE YOU TAKING THE G HOUSE TO THE PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 13 2009, 08:09 PM~15349366
> *you guys gonna get some pics up for those of us who cant make it out?
> *


10/4 HOMIE


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 13 2009, 09:08 PM~15349351
> *10/4 BRO I TALKED TO BOXER LAST WEEK HES BRING 3 G HOUSES FROM HIS WAY ITS GONNA BE GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


  , yes I talked to him at the SS. We will have a bigger Ghouse picnic this year with alot more ghouses posting up. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

from what time to what time will the g-house picnic be happening?


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 13 2009, 08:02 PM~15348517
> *and of course im dumb enough to not mention that. haha..
> 
> just for riding low. i was thinking perhaps some precuts.. but i also like the idea of cutting them down myself so i can get to that hight i like when its layed out.
> *



That's the best way to do it. I would get a stack and cut them myself. That way you get the ride height you want. I would say some 3 tons would be fine. 4 tons if you want to get that front end off the ground. I'll prolly do a 3/4 stack of some 4 tons in mine. :biggrin: I want to see what a piston and 10 batteries will do in a glasshouse... might have to make it a double piston to get this big bitch in the air.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 13 2009, 09:10 PM~15349379
> *AYE SAUL ARE YOU TAKING THE G HOUSE TO THE PICNIC :biggrin:
> *


no creo i havent even registered it ay nomas esta parqueado :biggrin: i need some tires for the classics


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave: Phil


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 13 2009, 05:21 PM~15346464
> *look nicer on og 5.20's
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD

:yes:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

tomorow is the van nuys cruise night on van nuys blvd an burbank from 7 2 ? in the city of van nuys there was a estimated 500 plus cars last month' so come down an cruise' to all g family


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: thanx everybody i plan to lift it next im putting a pesco set up that im getting of my homie oct 24th glasshouse picnic or bust!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin: HOTDAMN :biggrin: "Glasses" look good no matter. . OG hubcaps, 13s, 6s, shit nice nice & nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

dam it just gets better and better when I look in here!!!! TO THE MATHA FUCKIN TOP GLASSHOUSE RIDAS!!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Oct 13 2009, 11:59 PM~15350073
> *That's the best way to do it.  I would get a stack and cut them myself.  That way you get the ride height you want.  I would say some 3 tons would be fine.  4 tons if you want to get that front end off the ground.  I'll prolly do a 3/4 stack of some 4 tons in mine.  :biggrin:  I want to see what a piston and 10 batteries will do in a glasshouse... might have to make it a double piston to get this big bitch in the air.
> *


good looking out man. 
thanks.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 14 2009, 01:57 AM~15351044
> *:thumbsup: thanx everybody i plan to lift it next im putting a pesco set up that im getting of my homie oct 24th glasshouse picnic or bust!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


sweet.
get some pics up


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

any pics of any slammed 75 verts?
having trouble deciding whether to get a glasshouse or save up for a vert. there's nothing like socal with the top down, but i dont know if im attracted to these boats because of the roof lines in the first place
raghouse fest hasnt been updated in a while...


----------



## eyeque (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get the trim for the little back windows? :biggrin:


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

they're apparently real hard to find.

you can get the cheesy trim at autozone type places, but i havent seen a flick of any glasshouse with it on so i couldnt tell you if it look bad or not.


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Oct 14 2009, 03:04 PM~15355841
> *any pics of any slammed 75 verts?
> having trouble deciding whether to get a glasshouse or save up for a vert.  there's nothing like socal with the top down, but i dont know if im attracted to these boats because of the roof lines in the first place
> raghouse fest hasnt been updated in a while...
> *


 :buttkick: their not boats homie wrong topic to be make coments like that you just offended about everybody in here :angry: :angry:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

yea he's rite :angry: :rant:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 14 2009, 04:42 PM~15357607
> *:buttkick: their not boats homie wrong topic to be make coments like that you just offended about everybody in here  :angry:  :angry:
> *



My glasshouse isn't a boat... it's a yacht!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Oct 14 2009, 08:57 PM~15358411
> *My glasshouse isn't a boat... it's a yacht!!   :biggrin:
> *


I'd rather refer to them as Luxury Liners


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Oct 14 2009, 01:04 PM~15355841
> *any pics of any slammed 75 verts?
> having trouble deciding whether to get a glasshouse or save up for a vert.  there's nothing like socal with the top down, but i dont know if im attracted to these boats because of the roof lines in the first place
> raghouse fest hasnt been updated in a while...
> *


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 14 2009, 06:26 PM~15358852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eyeque_@Oct 14 2009, 03:24 PM~15356739
> *Does anyone know where to get the trim for the little back windows? :biggrin:
> *


good luck homie .been lookin 4 set for myself.when i find some best belive i'll post where i got then 4 the rest of the G-FAM................................


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eyeque_@Oct 14 2009, 05:24 PM~15356739
> *Does anyone know where to get the trim for the little back windows? :biggrin:
> *


like the above said man. if you can find. buy.. cause they dont come around often ive been told..

personally never seen any for sale.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Oct 14 2009, 05:27 PM~15356795
> *they're apparently real hard to find.
> 
> you can get the cheesy trim at autozone type places, but i havent seen a flick of any glasshouse with it on so i couldnt tell you if it look bad or not.
> *



i think that is whats on mine now.. i cant be positive though..
and it looks like crap.
faded. looks like clear plastic with sliver under it..

and one side of mine is patched togeather in 2 places. lol.. and all jacked up in the corners. lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Oct 14 2009, 07:57 PM~15358411
> *My glasshouse isn't a boat... it's a yacht!!  :biggrin:
> *


lol..


----------



## Big Pep's (Apr 11, 2009)

Is it still for sale bro?? I'm loking for one.


----------



## Big Pep's (Apr 11, 2009)

If your going for a stock look then they are essential but if your going with custom paint then it depends on the paint scheme. I'm surprised no one has made custom molding to flow with the paint job.. Just an idea!


----------



## Big Pep's (Apr 11, 2009)

Anyone know where i can get my plastic rechromed????? La Area


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

The Glasshouse Picnic 
Location: Elysian Park
1880 Acadamy Dr.
Los Angeles CA 

Date: October 24 2009
Time: 11am to Sunset
Food: Served 1pm to 4pm


Cost: $20 per GlassHouse owner-- family and friends free
price may vary upon attendance. 
**Cost will be divided among glasshouse owners to pay for the food** 

Please bring a 12pack of sodas/water/juice/beer to share.

Any one who has large ice chest please bring them. Don't forget the ice. 

Hope to see you all there and remember Glasshouses 74-76 Only NO EXCEPTIONS


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Pep's_@Oct 14 2009, 09:38 PM~15361679
> *If your going for a stock look then they are essential but if your going with custom paint then it depends on the paint scheme.  I'm surprised no one has made custom molding to flow with the paint job..  Just an idea!
> *



theres a pink one a few pages back with custom trim.


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 14 2009, 04:42 PM~15357607
> *:buttkick: their not boats homie wrong topic to be make coments like that you just offended about everybody in here  :angry:  :angry:
> *



shittttt my bad, i was unaware that the term boat is considered an insult.
I personally love my boat.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 14 2009, 06:02 PM~15358471
> *I'd rather refer to them as Luxury Liners
> *


hahaha I like that! Luxury Liners, sounds good! :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Oct 15 2009, 03:26 AM~15363269
> *hahaha I like that! Luxury Liners, sounds good!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Pep's_@Oct 14 2009, 11:38 PM~15361679
> *If your going for a stock look then they are essential but if your going with custom paint then it depends on the paint scheme.  I'm surprised no one has made custom molding to flow with the paint job..  Just an idea!
> *


if you are talking about the mouldings still. there are some that have made custom ones. look pretty good too.
pic are on hre somewhere, couple pages back perhaps


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Oct 15 2009, 01:20 AM~15362811
> *theres a pink one a few pages back with custom trim.
> *


didnt see this when i posted. lol


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 14 2009, 10:15 PM~15362176
> * NO DONKS!*


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm would like to try and make it out this year. I saw last years pictures, it looked all good. TTT for the family.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 15 2009, 01:26 PM~15367336
> *I'm would like to try and make it out this year. I saw last years pictures, it looked all good.  TTT for the family.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 14 2009, 11:15 PM~15362176
> *No laughing matter Homie, as it was stated last year, this is not a Car Show or a main stream Picnic, it's just for Us Glasshouse Riders, so there for if you have a daily driver or a trailer queen, it's all the same at this picnic, there will be no judging, no trophies handed out, just a good old Family oriented picnic where primered and candy get the same attention.
> 
> So on that note, if you have a 74-76 Glasshouse project, daily, finished, or full show Car and you don't mind bringing it over, you are more then welcome to hang out with us on the 24th, have some good tacos, drink a little and just shoot the shit with no drama, no mothafuckas walking around mad dogg'n, no skanky bitches walking around, just us. My humble 2.
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2009, 05:13 PM~15367800
> *No laughing matter Homie, as it was stated last year, this is not a Car Show or a main stream Picnic, it's just for Us Glasshouse Riders, so there for if you have a daily driver or a trailer queen, it's all the same at this picnic, there will be no judging, no trophies handed out, just a good old Family oriented picnic where primered and candy get the same attention.
> 
> So on that note, if you have a 74-76 Glasshouse project, daily, finished, or full show Car and you don't mind bringing it over, you are more then welcome to hang out with us on the 24th, have some good tacos, drink a little and just shoot the shit with no drama, no mothafuckas walking around mad dogg'n, no skanky bitches walking around, just us. My humble 2.
> ...


damn homie, nice to see you back on here :biggrin: once again I'm gonna miss out on the picnic, but I think I'm gonna try to make it next year and make a trip out of it....no car, just me


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

why!?  

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1418330740.html


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 15 2009, 01:26 PM~15367336
> *I'm would like to try and make it out this year. I saw last years pictures, it looked all good.  TTT for the family.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Bro, I remember this car at the old toco bell that day. I'm with UCE cc (Shops Laggard) and if you would like to go, give me a call 209-456-0120. I plan on leaving around 4 or 5 am on the 24th. We can hook-up on Hwy 5 and 152 then head South. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Pep's_@Oct 14 2009, 09:43 PM~15361753
> *Anyone know where i can get my plastic rechromed?????  La Area
> *


D & S Custom Plating
11552 Anabel Ave
Garden Grove, CA 92843 
(714) 537-5411


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2009, 01:13 PM~15367800
> *No laughing matter Homie, as it was stated last year, this is not a Car Show or a main stream Picnic, it's just for Us Glasshouse Riders, so there for if you have a daily driver or a trailer queen, it's all the same at this picnic, there will be no judging, no trophies handed out, just a good old Family oriented picnic where primered and candy get the same attention.
> 
> So on that note, if you have a 74-76 Glasshouse project, daily, finished, or full show Car and you don't mind bringing it over, you are more then welcome to hang out with us on the 24th, have some good tacos, drink a little and just shoot the shit with no drama, no mothafuckas walking around mad dogg'n, no skanky bitches walking around, just us. My humble 2.
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: Let's do this


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Oct 15 2009, 07:49 AM~15364010
> *See more at KC-RIDES.com!! Kansas City's online custom auto magazine. Thanks!
> *


Ya I will get right on that :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2009, 01:13 PM~15367800
> *No laughing matter Homie, as it was stated last year, this is not a Car Show or a main stream Picnic, it's just for Us Glasshouse Riders, so there for if you have a daily driver or a trailer queen, it's all the same at this picnic, there will be no judging, no trophies handed out, just a good old Family oriented picnic where primered and candy get the same attention.
> 
> So on that note, if you have a 74-76 Glasshouse project, daily, finished, or full show Car and you don't mind bringing it over, you are more then welcome to hang out with us on the 24th, have some good tacos, drink a little and just shoot the shit with no drama, no mothafuckas walking around mad dogg'n, no skanky bitches walking around, just us. My humble 2.
> ...



WELL SAID HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

very well said smurf .....


its all about the pride of being a GLASSHOUSE owner/builder/rider


its gonna be a great day


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 15 2009, 02:13 PM~15367800
> *No laughing matter Homie, as it was stated last year, this is not a Car Show or a main stream Picnic, it's just for Us Glasshouse Riders, so there for if you have a daily driver or a trailer queen, it's all the same at this picnic, there will be no judging, no trophies handed out, just a good old Family oriented picnic where primered and candy get the same attention.
> 
> So on that note, if you have a 74-76 Glasshouse project, daily, finished, or full show Car and you don't mind bringing it over, you are more then welcome to hang out with us on the 24th, have some good tacos, drink a little and just shoot the shit with no drama, no mothafuckas walking around mad dogg'n, no skanky bitches walking around, just us. My humble 2.
> ...


i see what you are saying in regards to GLASSHOUSE alot of people think it is from 70 to 79 which it is wrong it is ONLY 1974 - 1975 - 1976 ONLY. but you know people WILL bring other type of cars. some people cant stay away.... they love OUR cars homie and i cant blame them that why i own (3). i will not attend the picnic but i know things will be GOOD this year . . .


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 15 2009, 02:00 PM~15368297
> *why!?
> 
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1418330740.html
> *


DAAAYUMM THATS ALL YOU JASON! LOL!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 15 2009, 04:10 PM~15368428
> *:wave: Bro, I remember this car at the old toco bell that day. I'm with UCE cc      (Shops Laggard) and if you would like to go, give me a call 209-456-0120. I plan on leaving around 4 or 5 am on the 24th. We can hook-up on Hwy 5 and 152 then head South. Stay   from Vic.
> *


Vic - I will keep you posted Bro.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 15 2009, 02:13 PM~15367241
> *Banned
> *


FUCK THAT HUNTED DOWN SHOT AND LEFT FOR DEAD


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

all this picnic talk making me hungry im bringing my ghetto stainless top of the line grill patent pending this is some 2015 shit


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 15 2009, 07:09 PM~15371112
> *WELL SAID HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


yes!


----------



## Slodessa (Feb 5, 2009)

does anyone know where to get floor boards for a 1975?let me know or pm


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 15 2009, 10:14 PM~15373720
> *Vic - I will keep you posted Bro.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 16 2009, 12:46 AM~15373982
> *all this picnic talk making me hungry im bringing my ghetto stainless top of the line grill patent pending this is some 2015 shit
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 15 2009, 10:11 PM~15373684
> *DAAAYUMM THATS ALL YOU JASON! LOL!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


i called dude - he said some cat from santa ana named mike came to look at it.

took all kinds of photos and left a deposit. :0


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 14 2009, 09:15 PM~15362176
> *The Glasshouse Picnic
> Location: Elysian Park
> 1880 Acadamy Dr.
> ...


9 Day's :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

uffin: :thumbsup: :tears: :wave: :worship: hno: :nicoderm: :yes: :420: 





*GETTING CLOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 15 2009, 03:00 PM~15368297
> *why!?
> 
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1418330740.html
> *




BUY IT...REPAINT IT LIKE THE GENERAL LEE...THROW SOME CRAGERS ON IT...




THEN JUMP IT OFF A CLIFF


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Topic cleaned up.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 16 2009, 11:10 AM~15378452
> *Topic cleaned up.
> 
> 
> ...


thank you, We would like to see you at the The Glasshouse Picnic :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 16 2009, 11:47 AM~15378213
> *BUY IT...REPAINT IT LIKE THE GENERAL LEE...THROW SOME CRAGERS ON IT...
> THEN JUMP IT OFF A CLIFF
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

man I wish I could make it to the picnic... Spent all my money gettin ready for supershow


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 16 2009, 12:46 AM~15373982
> *all this picnic talk making me hungry im bringing my ghetto stainless top of the line grill patent pending this is some 2015 shit
> 
> 
> ...


I want to put in an order for one of those shopping grills. You accept paypal?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 13 2009, 08:13 PM~15349427
> * , yes I talked to him at the SS. We will have a bigger Ghouse picnic this year with alot more ghouses posting up. Stay   from Vic.
> *


10/4 VIC :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 16 2009, 07:52 PM~15383034
> *I want to put in an order for one of  those shopping grills. You accept paypal?
> *


SUP HUGO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Oct 16 2009, 05:51 PM~15382099
> *man I wish I could make it to the picnic... Spent all my money gettin ready for supershow
> *


NEXT YEAR HOMIE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Oct 16 2009, 06:51 PM~15382099
> *man I wish I could make it to the picnic... Spent all my money gettin ready for supershow
> *


theres always next year... there will always be room every year we will be bigger 

 that's gonna be heaven


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 16 2009, 01:14 PM~15379087
> *thank you, We would like to see you at the The Glasshouse Picnic  :biggrin:
> *


x76 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 16 2009, 09:52 PM~15383034
> *I want to put in an order for one of  those shopping grills. You accept paypal?
> *


 :biggrin: yes


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Oct 16 2009, 06:51 PM~15382099
> *man I wish I could make it to the picnic... Spent all my money gettin ready for supershow
> *


dam i wish i could have made it too. next year for sure!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thank you topdogg I see you down there...


for keeping it right in here... you have no idea how much some or I should all of us love the GLASSHOUSE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: 16 years of rolling' 



DAILY


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

GOT MY NEW CARB EDELBROCK BUT CAR BOGS AND STALLS WHEN I HIT THE GAS IDLE SEEMS KIND OF FUCK UP TO GOING TO FUCK WITH IT TOMMOROW MAYBE I NEED TO ADJUSTED OR SOMETHING NEW FILTER TIMING WAS GOOD BEFORE THE INSTALL MAY BE GOT A VACUM LEAK SOMEWHERE :angry: :dunno: :tears:  hno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

1993....74' impala new top,seats,bumperkit,72's,520's,nardi...playing og am kday... faded fucking brown



that was the first....

that did it...............


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 17 2009, 02:00 AM~15385368
> *GOT MY NEW CARB EDELBROCK BUT CAR BOGS AND STALLS WHEN I HIT THE GAS IDLE SEEMS KIND OF FUCK UP TO GOING TO FUCK WITH IT TOMMOROW MAYBE I NEED TO ADJUSTED OR SOMETHING NEW FILTER TIMING WAS GOOD BEFORE THE INSTALL MAY BE GOT A VACUM LEAK SOMEWHERE :angry:  :dunno:  :tears:    hno:
> *


ok...carb has good base gasket... pcv is plugged in... rear line to booster connected

vacuum to dist... and to egr...connected

fuel lines front frame to motor good... fuel pump to carb...


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 17 2009, 02:07 AM~15385379
> *ok...carb has good base gasket... pcv is plugged in... rear line to booster connected
> 
> vacuum to dist... and to egr...connected
> ...


REPLACE FUEL LINES FROM TANK BOOST CONNECTED PVC COOL MAY BE THE BASE GASKET WONDERING IF I NEED A SPACER CAUSE THE QUADRAJET HAD A THICK GASKET AND THE ONE I INSTALLED IS REALLY THIN MAY BE NOT A GOOD SEAL


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 17 2009, 02:12 AM~15385388
> *REPLACE FUEL LINES FROM TANK BOOST CONNECTED PVC COOL MAY BE THE BASE GASKET WONDERING IF I NEED A SPACER CAUSE THE QUADRAJET HAD A THICK GASKET AND THE ONE I INSTALLED IS REALLY THIN MAY BE NOT A GOOD SEAL
> *


that's it.... it needs that thick gasket


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 17 2009, 02:16 AM~15385398
> *that's it.... it needs that thick gasket
> *


COOL GOING TO HIT UP THE SPEED SHOP DOWN THE STREET TOMORROW THE ONE THAT CAME IN THE BOX IS REALLY THIN SO MAYBE THAT WILL SOLVE MY PROBLEM THANKS FOR THE INFO TOM :thumbsup: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

you got it bro

how my seats doing wish I could of used them


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slodessa_@Oct 16 2009, 05:56 AM~15375483
> *does anyone know where to get floor boards for a 1975?let me know or pm
> *


call tj he has one


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

The Glasshouse Picnic 
Location: Elysian Park
1880 Acadamy Dr.
Los Angeles CA 

Date: October 24 2009
Time: 11am to Sunset
Food: Served 1pm to 4pm


Cost: $20 per GlassHouse owner-- family and friends free
price may vary upon attendance. 
**Cost will be divided among glasshouse owners to pay for the food** 

Please bring a 12pack of sodas/water/juice/beer to share.

Any one who has large ice chest please bring them. Don't forget the ice. 

Hope to see you all there and remember Glasshouses 74-76 Only NO EXCEPTIONS

8, Day's :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 17 2009, 03:52 AM~15385361
> *:biggrin:  16 years of rolling'
> DAILY
> *


 :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 17 2009, 04:00 AM~15385368
> *GOT MY NEW CARB EDELBROCK BUT CAR BOGS AND STALLS WHEN I HIT THE GAS IDLE SEEMS KIND OF FUCK UP TO GOING TO FUCK WITH IT TOMMOROW MAYBE I NEED TO ADJUSTED OR SOMETHING NEW FILTER TIMING WAS GOOD BEFORE THE INSTALL MAY BE GOT A VACUM LEAK SOMEWHERE :angry:  :dunno:  :tears:    hno:
> *


Vac leak is what i would look for first. mailny because you said the carb is new. you put a new gasket for it? did you have to change the intake as well? maybe a hose not connected or got a hole in it??


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Oct 17 2009, 04:07 AM~15385379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha... i should have read on before i said anything. lol


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 17 2009, 01:49 AM~15385358
> *thank you topdogg I see you down there...
> for keeping it right in here... you have no idea how much some or I should all of us love the GLASSHOUSE
> *



I have the same love for the glass/rag houses. You guys have a great time at the picnic tomorrow. Hopefully John and I can make it next year.


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 17 2009, 06:36 PM~15389271
> *Vac leak is what i would look for first.  mailny  because you said the carb is new. you put a new gasket for it? did you have to change the intake as well? maybe a hose not connected or got a hole in it??
> *


Thanks for the info had to help someone move so it took all my time so i will check that tommorow


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

sum pics frm the supershow


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 17 2009, 10:22 PM~15389854
> *Thanks for the info had to help someone move so it took all my time so i will check that tommorow
> *


helpin someone move eh... you are one good soul.. I am trying to move now and damn if i can find a hand. haha..


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

WUT UP G/R HOUSE FAM!!


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey harborareaPhil could you upload that avatar you got i cant seem to find it in here anymore


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

damn i love those Imperials glasshouses, classy !!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

The Glasshouse Picnic 
Location: Elysian Park
1880 Acadamy Dr.
Los Angeles CA 

Date: October 24 2009
Time: 11am to Sunset
Food: Served 1pm to 4pm


Cost: $20 per GlassHouse owner-- family and friends free
price may vary upon attendance. 
**Cost will be divided among glasshouse owners to pay for the food** 

Please bring a 12pack of sodas/water/juice/beer to share.

Any one who has large ice chest please bring them. Don't forget the ice. 

Hope to see you all there and remember Glasshouses 74-76 Only NO EXCEPTIONS

7, Day's 

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHOPPER 76, INVISIBLE EMPIRE :biggrin:


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 15 2009, 05:12 PM~15369816
> *Ya I will get right on that :uh: :uh: :uh:
> *


SUCK ONE :twak:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Oct 18 2009, 08:44 AM~15392060
> *hey harborareaPhil could you upload that avatar you got i cant seem to find it in here anymore
> *



never mind found it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 18 2009, 08:34 AM~15392026
> *helpin someone move eh... you are one good soul.. I am trying to move now and damn if i can find a hand. haha..
> *



he's got a truck.... you know how that goes....
:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

double post :angry:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

Finally chose a rear-end. I got this off a 95 bigbody lac. It's exactly 3 inches shorter that my stock rear. I even took the time to disconnect the parking brake instead of cutting it. 

















I'm not going to be able to keep the swaybar on this though. I didn't know that the swaybar mounted underneath and to the lower trailing arms. Since I'm having custom trailing arms made, I can't use the stocks... oh well. Props to Dirtysanchez, Lunatic, and TJones for the help in a picking a rear-end and for measurments.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Oct 18 2009, 11:08 AM~15392382
> *SUCK ONE  :twak:
> *


Go ride your big wheels some where eles.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Oct 18 2009, 02:49 PM~15393217
> *I'm not going to be able to keep the swaybar on this though.  I didn't know that the swaybar mounted underneath and to the lower trailing arms.  Since I'm having custom trailing arms made, I can't use the stocks... oh well.  Props to Dirtysanchez, Lunatic, and TJones for the help in a picking a rear-end and for measurments.
> *


Why not have the nut inserts put into you new trailing arms?

Good score on the diff :thumbsup:


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

FINALLY READY PULLED OFF THE UGLY 24'S AND REPLACED IT WITH 3 PUMP'S AND 13'S


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stripclubmanager_@Oct 18 2009, 07:39 PM~15395473
> *FINALLY READY PULLED OFF THE UGLY 24'S AND REPLACED IT WITH 3 PUMP'S AND 13'S
> 
> 
> ...


now that looks nice and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Oct 18 2009, 09:47 PM~15395584
> *now that looks nice and clean :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BITCH ONLY HAS 73K MILE'S THE ONLY BAD THING IS I BLEW A TIRE ON THE WAY HOME FROM PUTTIN THE PUMPS IN


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

ANYONE GOT ANY RECOMMEDATIONS ON WHERE TO ORDER PARTS I NEEDS SOME SKIRTS AD OTHER MINOR SHIT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stripclubmanager_@Oct 18 2009, 07:50 PM~15395618
> *ANYONE GOT ANY RECOMMEDATIONS ON WHERE TO ORDER PARTS I NEEDS SOME SKIRTS AD OTHER MINOR SHIT
> *


I GOT SKIRTS FOR YOU BROTHER, GET AT ME


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Enjoy yourselves at the Glasshouse fest picnic. I'll try to make it next year.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 18 2009, 10:16 PM~15397644
> *I hope everything went well at the Glasshouse fest picnic.
> 
> *


yeah no pics anyone?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 18 2009, 09:16 PM~15397644
> *I hope everything went well at the Glasshouse fest picnic.
> 
> *


 :0 :0  isnt it next week??


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 19 2009, 12:01 AM~15398377
> *:0  :0    isnt it next week??
> *


 :0 youu are right my bad





The Glasshouse Picnic 
Location: Elysian Park
1880 Acadamy Dr.
Los Angeles CA 

Date: October 24 2009
Time: 11am to Sunset
Food: Served 1pm to 4pm
Cost: $20 per GlassHouse owner-- family and friends free
price may vary upon attendance. 
**Cost will be divided among glasshouse owners to pay for the food** 

Please bring a 12pack of sodas/water/juice/beer to share.

Any one who has large ice chest please bring them. Don't forget the ice. 

Hope to see you all there and remember Glasshouses 74-76 Only NO EXCEPTIONS

7, Day's


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

house looks great stripclub  



yea the picnic is this coming Saturday 



so we got a week still


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 18 2009, 03:43 PM~15393758
> *Why not have the nut inserts put into you new trailing arms?
> 
> Good score on the diff :thumbsup:
> *



My boy is going to do the trailing arms out of tubing and put some crazy bends in them so I can have a full lock-up with 20" cyclinders. I know he's probably going to have to move the trailing arm mounts on the rear-end. I told him that I didn't want to use drop downs to get a high ass rear lock-up, so this is what he said he had to do.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 18 2009, 11:47 PM~15398295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that looks bad ass but do you tail lights work???


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Oct 19 2009, 10:52 AM~15400622
> *My boy is going to do the trailing arms out of tubing and put some crazy bends in them so I can have a full lock-up with 20" cyclinders.  I know he's probably going to have to move the trailing arm mounts on the rear-end.  I told him that I didn't want to use drop downs to get a high ass rear lock-up, so this is what he said he had to do.
> *


Ah now I see.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Oct 19 2009, 10:20 AM~15400863
> *that looks bad ass but do you tail lights work???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

The Glasshouse Picnic 
Location: Elysian Park
1880 Acadamy Dr.
Los Angeles CA 

Date: October 24 2009
Time: 11am to Sunset
Food: Served 1pm to 4pm


Cost: $20 per GlassHouse owner-- family and friends free
price may vary upon attendance. 
**Cost will be divided among glasshouse owners to pay for the food** 

Please bring a 12pack of sodas/water/juice/beer to share.

Any one who has large ice chest please bring them. Don't forget the ice. 

Hope to see you all there and remember Glasshouses 74-76 Only NO EXCEPTIONS

6, Day's


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 19 2009, 07:01 AM~15398377
> *:0  :0    isnt it next week??
> *


u rollin bike mike?


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hate to do it but my cars up for sale man ,anybody interested get back at me.Very clean no rust power windows ,tilt, air ,brand new rims tires ,brakes ,shocks ,coils all black interior 73,0000 original miles ,Talk to me :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 18 2009, 11:47 PM~15398295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotdamn that looks good!!!Paint looks like it matched up good or did you have to repaint?


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Oct 19 2009, 05:38 PM~15404524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your ride is bad ass Bro.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 19 2009, 04:39 PM~15404536
> *Gotdamn that looks good!!!Paint looks like it matched up good or did you have to repaint?
> *



it matched up good :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

ANOTHER YEAR AND ANOTHER GLASSHOUSE PICNIC I AM GONNA MISS :tears: I AM GONNA PUSH FOR NEXT YEAR IF IT AIN'T SUPER CLOSE TO VEGAS....FUCK IT I WILL PUSH ANYWAY. I HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD TIME I AM SURE YOU WILL!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Oct 17 2009, 09:17 PM~15390583
> *sum pics frm the supershow
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## valle style (Jun 14, 2009)

look 4 good visors head rest


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 19 2009, 03:34 PM~15404477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 CLEANNNNN


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 19 2009, 08:25 PM~15406704
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS THA SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Oct 19 2009, 07:31 PM~15406831
> *THATS THA SHIT :thumbsup:
> *


*THANX!!!! BUT NOT MY CAR ITS A FELLOW MEMBERS.... :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 19 2009, 06:25 PM~15406726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 19 2009, 11:51 AM~15402226
> *The Glasshouse Picnic
> Location: Elysian Park
> 1880 Acadamy Dr.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 19 2009, 08:25 PM~15406704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bass ass photo right here. Stage coached, ready to roll. CLEANNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Oct 19 2009, 07:07 PM~15405621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

SO THIS IS WERE AM AT PUT NEW GASKET NO LEAKS CHECKED WITH CARB CLEANER CAR STILL IDLED LIKE SHIT TOOK THE CARB BACK GOT A NEW ONE STARTS UP IDLE 'S FINE BUT SHUTS OFF AFTER 15 SECONDS I ALL READY CHECK FOR LEAKS NEW FUEL PUMP BLEW GAS TANK OUT NEW FILTER GASKETS SEAL'S PROPERLY SO DONT KNOW WHY THE CAR SHUTS OFF AFTER 15 SECONDS WONDERING IF THE ELECTRIC CHOKE HAS ANY THING TO DO WITH IT OR MAYBE THE TIMINIG OFF OR THE AJUDSMENT SCREWS IT DOES NOT BOG OUT IT JUST SHUTS OFF LIKE IF I TURN THE KEY OFF     :banghead: :angry:  :tears: :nosad:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 19 2009, 11:37 PM~15409873
> *SO THIS IS WERE AM AT PUT NEW GASKET NO LEAKS CHECKED WITH CARB CLEANER CAR STILL IDLED LIKE SHIT TOOK THE CARB BACK GOT A NEW ONE STARTS UP IDLE 'S FINE BUT SHUTS OFF AFTER 15 SECONDS I ALL READY CHECK FOR LEAKS NEW FUEL PUMP BLEW GAS TANK OUT NEW FILTER GASKETS SEAL'S PROPERLY SO DONT KNOW WHY THE CAR SHUTS OFF AFTER 15 SECONDS WONDERING IF THE ELECTRIC CHOKE HAS ANY THING TO DO WITH IT OR MAYBE THE TIMINIG OFF OR THE AJUDSMENT SCREWS  IT DOES NOT BOG OUT IT JUST SHUTS OFF LIKE IF I TURN THE KEY OFF          :banghead:  :angry:    :tears:  :nosad:
> *



maybe something to do with the fast idle, i have no idea worth a check tho


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 19 2009, 11:37 PM~15409873
> *SO THIS IS WERE AM AT PUT NEW GASKET NO LEAKS CHECKED WITH CARB CLEANER CAR STILL IDLED LIKE SHIT TOOK THE CARB BACK GOT A NEW ONE STARTS UP IDLE 'S FINE BUT SHUTS OFF AFTER 15 SECONDS I ALL READY CHECK FOR LEAKS NEW FUEL PUMP BLEW GAS TANK OUT NEW FILTER GASKETS SEAL'S PROPERLY SO DONT KNOW WHY THE CAR SHUTS OFF AFTER 15 SECONDS WONDERING IF THE ELECTRIC CHOKE HAS ANY THING TO DO WITH IT OR MAYBE THE TIMINIG OFF OR THE AJUDSMENT SCREWS  IT DOES NOT BOG OUT IT JUST SHUTS OFF LIKE IF I TURN THE KEY OFF          :banghead:  :angry:    :tears:  :nosad:
> *


First check if your fuel pump is working correctly, disconnect the hose right after the pump going to the carb. if it is pumping gas then that part is ok, reconnect the hose. Second, check to make sure your air and fuel mixture screws on your new carb. is not turned in all the way and count your turns when doing this because you will need to back it out. Check for any pinch gas lines and check all of your vaccum hoses. 'Your carb. is starving for gas'.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

The Glasshouse Picnic 
Location: Elysian Park
1880 Acadamy Dr.
Los Angeles CA 

Date: October 24 2009
Time: 11am to Sunset
Food: Served 1pm to 4pm


Cost: $20 per GlassHouse owner-- family and friends free
price may vary upon attendance. 
**Cost will be divided among glasshouse owners to pay for the food** 

Please bring a 12pack of sodas/water/juice/beer to share.

Any one who has large ice chest please bring them. Don't forget the ice. 

Hope to see you all there and remember Glasshouses 74-76 Only NO EXCEPTIONS

5, Day's :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 20 2009, 09:10 AM~15412049
> *First check if your fuel pump is working correctly, disconnect the hose right after the pump going to the carb. if it is pumping gas then that part is ok, reconnect the hose. Second, check to make sure your air and fuel mixture screws on your new carb. is not turned in all the way and count your turns when doing this because you will need to back it out. Check for any pinch gas lines and check all of your vaccum hoses. 'Your carb. is starving for gas'.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 19 2009, 11:37 PM~15409873
> *SO THIS IS WERE AM AT PUT NEW GASKET NO LEAKS CHECKED WITH CARB CLEANER CAR STILL IDLED LIKE SHIT TOOK THE CARB BACK GOT A NEW ONE STARTS UP IDLE 'S FINE BUT SHUTS OFF AFTER 15 SECONDS I ALL READY CHECK FOR LEAKS NEW FUEL PUMP BLEW GAS TANK OUT NEW FILTER GASKETS SEAL'S PROPERLY SO DONT KNOW WHY THE CAR SHUTS OFF AFTER 15 SECONDS WONDERING IF THE ELECTRIC CHOKE HAS ANY THING TO DO WITH IT OR MAYBE THE TIMINIG OFF OR THE AJUDSMENT SCREWS  IT DOES NOT BOG OUT IT JUST SHUTS OFF LIKE IF I TURN THE KEY OFF          :banghead:  :angry:    :tears:  :nosad:
> *


if you haven't done so before you do anything else check the rubber lines between gas tank and metal lines those crack and will suck air into fuel pump instead of sucking gas! if those are good then check the ones from metal line to fuel pump. if its none of those let me know!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 19 2009, 04:34 PM~15404477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a bad bish.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 19 2009, 11:37 PM~15409873
> *SO THIS IS WERE AM AT PUT NEW GASKET NO LEAKS CHECKED WITH CARB CLEANER CAR STILL IDLED LIKE SHIT TOOK THE CARB BACK GOT A NEW ONE STARTS UP IDLE 'S FINE BUT SHUTS OFF AFTER 15 SECONDS I ALL READY CHECK FOR LEAKS NEW FUEL PUMP BLEW GAS TANK OUT NEW FILTER GASKETS SEAL'S PROPERLY SO DONT KNOW WHY THE CAR SHUTS OFF AFTER 15 SECONDS WONDERING IF THE ELECTRIC CHOKE HAS ANY THING TO DO WITH IT OR MAYBE THE TIMINIG OFF OR THE AJUDSMENT SCREWS  IT DOES NOT BOG OUT IT JUST SHUTS OFF LIKE IF I TURN THE KEY OFF          :banghead:  :angry:    :tears:  :nosad:
> *


you haveto hook up the electric choke homie.. that will make it idle a little high till the choke thermostat backs off and lets the carb idle when it gets to opertating temp.

edelbrocks are made to run right out the box. they are preset on the mixture screws. if you are having issues, get a mechanic to look at it. edelbrock also give you a 1-800 number you can call for technical support.

good luck homie.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 19 2009, 04:34 PM~15404477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good tommy!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hey hector ....start with the basic... what did you change,just the carb?..or did you change anything else...

you got a replacement quad or a edel for it...


is there any extra vacuum lines on the new carb... did the fuel line get pinched when you loosened it?...

did you put the right gasket or adapter...is the choke connected ?(if it closes it will shut the motor right off)

is the fuel filter the right direction....


I'm assuming the car was running before you changed it?

text me whenever you can... I want your ride there with us Saturday bro


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 20 2009, 09:10 AM~15412049
> *First check if your fuel pump is working correctly, disconnect the hose right after the pump going to the carb. if it is pumping gas then that part is ok, reconnect the hose. Second, check to make sure your air and fuel mixture screws on your new carb. is not turned in all the way and count your turns when doing this because you will need to back it out. Check for any pinch gas lines and check all of your vaccum hoses. 'Your carb. is starving for gas'.
> *


thanks bro i will check everything again might of overlooked something this give sme a list of the items to check :thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 20 2009, 10:29 AM~15412617
> *if you haven't done so before you do anything else check the rubber lines between gas tank and metal lines those crack and will suck air into fuel pump instead of sucking gas! if those are good then check the ones from metal line to fuel pump. if its none of those let me know!
> *


I CHANGED THE LINES BUT GOING TO DROP THE TANK DOWN MAYBE THE LINES ARE NOT ROUTED RIGHT AND MIGHT BE PINCHED THANKS BRO ARE YOU AND RICH READY TO COOK THE TACOS :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 19 2009, 04:40 PM~15404550
> *Your ride is bad ass Bro.
> *


Thanks Man :thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 20 2009, 01:15 PM~15413874
> *hey hector ....start with the basic... what did you change,just the carb?..or did you change anything else...
> 
> you got a replacement quad or a edel for it...
> ...


THANKS TOM GOING TO CHECK ALL THIS OUT AGAIN WAS ON IT LAST NIGHT BUT WAS LOOSING MY COOL :rant:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks to everybody for the props on my car, My boy Popeye got a new baddass camera and shot my car 4 me... Thanks


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 19 2009, 07:25 PM~15406704
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This pic triped me out cause all 4 corners are locked up but it's hitting a baby 3 wheel over the gutter, guess it was a good frame wrap


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

SUP FAM, CHECK OUT MY BUILD UP THREAD, ILL EVENTUALLY PUT ONE UP ON HERE..
HOPE YALL LIKE, JUST TRYIN TO BE LIKE YALL BIG DOGGS.

http://www.low-riders.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9704


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Oct 20 2009, 05:47 PM~15416078
> *Thanks to everybody for the props on my car, My boy Popeye got a new baddass camera and shot my car 4 me... Thanks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looking good bro


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 18 2009, 02:11 PM~15392801
> *he's got a truck.... you know how that goes....
> :biggrin:
> *


haha.. i hear yah man.. im the one with the truck. finally got a cousin to help with most of the big stuff. the really big stuff will be left for a mover.. i aint bustin my ass to lug shit from a second floor condo. i'll pay the cost for my convenience haha..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 20 2009, 06:38 PM~15415534
> *THANKS TOM GOING TO CHECK ALL THIS OUT AGAIN WAS ON IT LAST NIGHT BUT WAS LOOSING MY COOL :rant:
> *


so does it start right up again after the stall?? or does it have to crank a bit for it to start.. 

if it starts right up you know there is still fuel in the fuel bowl. if it has to crank a bit then fuel bowl may be filling back up to a usable level...

also if you have a heat operated choke it could be giving you issues. 
going electric is a good thing.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Oct 20 2009, 09:11 PM~15417051
> *SUP FAM, CHECK OUT MY BUILD UP THREAD, ILL EVENTUALLY PUT ONE UP ON HERE..
> HOPE YALL LIKE, JUST TRYIN TO BE LIKE YALL BIG DOGGS.
> 
> ...


nice ride man


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

OK GUYS FINALLY GOT MY CAR RUNNING AFTER REPLACING AL MY FUELINES FUEL PUMP CHECKING FOR VACUM LEAKS AND I THINK I GOT IT BLEW THE LINES AGAIN ANT THE CAR STARTED RIGHT UP IDLE'S PERFECT NO MORE DIE OUTS CHOKE IS WORKING CAR RUNS GOOD BUT I THINK I NEED TO ADJUST THE IDLE MIXTURE SCREWS BE CAUSE IT FEELS LIKE THE CARB IS NOT PUTTING OUT MUCH POWER AND THERE IS A LITTLE HESITATION OTHER THAN THAT IT'S OK GOING TO PULL MY GAS TANK SO I CAN CLEAN IT OUT I THINK THAT WAS MY MAIN PROBLEM DIRTY GAS TANK THANKS TO ALL MY GLASSHOUSE BROS FOR YOUR HELP WITH THE TROUBLE SHOOTHING :biggrin: :thumbsup: :cheesy: :yes: :h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

anytime bro....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Still need this, willing to trade my left nut for it, possibly even my right one. Kthxbye


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 21 2009, 12:29 AM~15419202
> *OK GUYS FINALLY GOT MY CAR RUNNING AFTER REPLACING AL MY FUELINES FUEL PUMP CHECKING FOR VACUM LEAKS AND I THINK I GOT IT BLEW THE LINES AGAIN  ANT THE CAR STARTED RIGHT UP IDLE'S PERFECT  NO MORE DIE OUTS CHOKE IS WORKING CAR RUNS GOOD BUT I THINK I NEED TO ADJUST THE IDLE MIXTURE SCREWS BE CAUSE IT FEELS LIKE THE CARB IS NOT PUTTING OUT MUCH POWER AND THERE IS A LITTLE HESITATION OTHER THAN THAT IT'S OK GOING TO PULL MY GAS TANK  SO I CAN CLEAN IT OUT I THINK THAT WAS MY MAIN PROBLEM DIRTY GAS TANK THANKS TO ALL MY GLASSHOUSE BROS FOR YOUR HELP WITH THE TROUBLE SHOOTHING  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


do some reading on the carb first. for some reason i remember mixture screws only doing changing the way the car idles. not the way it actually runs under driving conditions.. 

pretty sure the edelbrocks are pretty much like the quadrajets. i posted a link to some real good info on carbs a few pages back. i'll try find it.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 21 2009, 06:15 AM~15420684
> *do some reading on the carb first. for some reason i remember mixture screws only doing changing the way the car idles. not the way it actually runs under driving conditions..
> 
> pretty sure the edelbrocks are pretty much like the quadrajets. i posted a  link to some real good info on carbs a few pages back. i'll try find it.
> *


MIXTURE SCREWS HAVE ALOT TO DO WITH THE WAY THE CAR RUNS.



G-house74, BEFORE YOU START FUCKING WITH THE MIXTURE SCREWS. TURN THEM IN ALL THE WAY AND COUNT THE # OF TURNS YOU DID THAT WAY IF YOU LEAVE IT WORSE THAN IT WAS BEFORE YOU STARTED MESSING WITH IT YOU COULD ALWAYS PUT IT BACK THE WAY IT WAS,. RULE OF THUMB IS USUALLY 2 1/2 TURNS OUT THEN YOU GO FROM THERE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 21 2009, 03:42 AM~15420085
> *Still need this, willing to trade my left nut for it, possibly even my right one. Kthxbye
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT THEM SUM WHERE


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 21 2009, 02:42 AM~15420085
> *Still need this, willing to trade my left nut for it, possibly even my right one. Kthxbye
> 
> 
> ...


throw in one more nut might have a deal no ****


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

The Glasshouse Picnic
Location: Elysian Park
1880 Acadamy Dr.
Los Angeles CA 

Date: October 24 2009
Time: 11am to Sunset
Food: Served 1pm to 4pm


Cost: $20 per GlassHouse owner-- family and friends free
price may vary upon attendance. 
**Cost will be divided among glasshouse owners to pay for the food** 

Please bring a 12pack of sodas/water/juice/beer to share.

Any one who has large ice chest please bring them. Don't forget the ice. 

Hope to see you all there and remember Glasshouses 74-76 Only NO EXCEPTIONS

4, Day's :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 21 2009, 01:48 PM~15422688
> *The Glasshouse Picnic
> Location: Elysian Park
> 1880 Acadamy Dr.
> ...


wow wish i can make that, :cheesy: :0


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 21 2009, 02:42 AM~15420085
> *Still need this, willing to trade my left nut for it, possibly even my right one. Kthxbye
> 
> 
> ...


Pm jc76. He has a complete set or sale.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 21 2009, 10:50 AM~15422711
> *Pm jc76. He has a complete set or sale.
> *


 and you get to keep at least one of your nuts!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*ANYBODY HAVE '75/'76 CAPRICE RIGHT REAR OR BOTH TAIL LIGHTS???REALLY ONLY NEED HOUSING BUT WILL TAKE WHOLE THING.HAVE DRIVER SIDE CHROME MIRROR W/REMOTE FOR TRADE AND/OR CASH.*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 14 2009, 04:42 PM~15357607
> *:buttkick: their not boats homie wrong topic to be make coments like that you just offended about everybody in here  :angry:  :angry:
> *


It's one of those thing's...Her curve's and line's either has you under 
her spell or it does,nt! One of the most beautiful chunks of metal to ever be crafted in our century...rolled off the assembly line's in 1974,75 and 76!
if you can say that and mean it in your heart? prepare to be embraced
by your Glasshouse brother's and sister's! but referiing to our rescued treasure's
as boat's?............................let's find a tree,,and GET A ROPE! :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

uffin: hno: *GETTING CLOSER*



LETS GET' EM TUNED UP


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 20 2009, 10:29 PM~15419202
> *OK GUYS FINALLY GOT MY CAR RUNNING AFTER REPLACING AL MY FUELINES FUEL PUMP CHECKING FOR VACUM LEAKS AND I THINK I GOT IT BLEW THE LINES AGAIN  ANT THE CAR STARTED RIGHT UP IDLE'S PERFECT  NO MORE DIE OUTS CHOKE IS WORKING CAR RUNS GOOD BUT I THINK I NEED TO ADJUST THE IDLE MIXTURE SCREWS BE CAUSE IT FEELS LIKE THE CARB IS NOT PUTTING OUT MUCH POWER AND THERE IS A LITTLE HESITATION OTHER THAN THAT IT'S OK GOING TO PULL MY GAS TANK  SO I CAN CLEAN IT OUT I THINK THAT WAS MY MAIN PROBLEM DIRTY GAS TANK THANKS TO ALL MY GLASSHOUSE BROS FOR YOUR HELP WITH THE TROUBLE SHOOTHING  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


Thanks Bro, when adjusting the carb. you are facing the the engine bay with the engine running; the screw on your left side turn it in until the engine is almost stalling and then back the screw out until it is running smooth and repeat the steps on the right screw and your carb. will be set to almost perfect if not perfect. Stay  from Vic. I will see you on Satureday.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 20 2009, 09:56 AM~15412415
> *:yes:
> *


 :wave: Big Ry are you going to the ghouse picnic? if you are I will see you there, bro. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Oct 20 2009, 04:29 PM~15415471
> *thanks bro i will check everything again might of overlooked something this give sme a list of the items to check  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: I'll see you on Satureday, bro. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 21 2009, 01:48 PM~15422688
> *The Glasshouse Picnic
> Location: Elysian Park
> 1880 Acadamy Dr.
> ...


you guys have fun, stay safe and take tons of pics. wish I could make it out there this year but I'll be up in IN this weekend again watching my cousin play. Trying to see as many games as I can this year being his senior year, hope he gets picked up by a good team in the draft :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 20 2009, 08:36 PM~15417361
> *nice ride man
> *


thanks homie!!


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 21 2009, 01:36 PM~15423633
> *uffin:  hno: GETTING CLOSER
> LETS GET' EM TUNED UP
> 
> ...


nice looking driveway homie got good taste in cars :thumbsup:


----------



## elburro5194 (Apr 17, 2009)

http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/1300/1011551.jpg
http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/6899/1011557t.jpg


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elburro5194_@Oct 21 2009, 07:02 PM~15427937
> *http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/1300/1011551.jpg
> http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/6899/1011557t.jpg
> *


some nice paint on that one


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 21 2009, 09:48 AM~15422688
> *The Glasshouse Picnic
> Location: Elysian Park
> 1880 Acadamy Dr.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 21 2009, 09:23 AM~15421037
> *MIXTURE SCREWS HAVE ALOT TO DO WITH THE WAY THE CAR RUNS.
> *


at idle or under driving conditions??

for some reason i remember them being 2 different things.. i'll find them links i was talking about. i could very well be wrong. but i like making sure of it.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Oct 21 2009, 08:24 AM~15421043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either way works :cheesy:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

The Glasshouse Picnic All Glasshouse Riders welcome
Location: Elysian Park
1880 Acadamy Dr.
Los Angeles CA 

Date: October 24 2009
Time: 11am to Sunset
Food: Served 1pm to 4pm


Cost: $20 per GlassHouse owner-- family and friends free
price may vary upon attendance. 
**Cost will be divided among glasshouse owners to pay for the food** 

Please bring a 12pack of sodas/water/juice/beer to share.

Any one who has large ice chest please bring them. Don't forget the ice. 

Hope to see you all there and remember Glasshouses 74-76 Only NO EXCEPTIONS

3, Day's :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: Im still the owner of the best looking chevys made!! Gonna find another way to get the cash i need!!! :happysad:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Oct 22 2009, 10:05 AM~15433341
> *:biggrin:  Im still the owner of the best looking chevys made!! Gonna find another way to get the cash i need!!! :happysad:
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 22 2009, 07:37 AM~15433073
> *The Glasshouse Picnic    All Glasshouse Riders welcome
> Location: Elysian Park
> 1880 Acadamy Dr.
> ...


 :tears: I MISS MY GLASSHOUSE :0


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

wish i was back in cali to make the picnic..take plenty pics guys.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 22 2009, 07:37 AM~15433073
> *The Glasshouse Picnic    All Glasshouse Riders welcome
> Location: Elysian Park
> 1880 Acadamy Dr.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so whos all rollin on saturday?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Oct 22 2009, 06:03 PM~15438328
> *:tears:  I MISS MY GLASSHOUSE :0
> *


you gonna roll by and have a beer?

?sold your glasshouse?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

IT'S GOING TO BE ON AND CRACKIN THIS YEAR!










IF YOU WANT TO BE A PART OF HISTORY LET IT BE KNOWN! :0  :biggrin: 
POST LINK TO SHOW HERE BELOW! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=489087&st=1140


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G-house74+Oct 21 2009, 12:29 AM~15419202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


check this topic out. not the one i was reffering to but says the same thing. about 3 or so posts down. 
http://www.car-forums.com/talk/showthread.php?t=3905

i'll still try find the others.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 23 2009, 06:05 AM~15443233
> *check this topic out. not the one i was reffering to but says the same thing. about 3 or so posts down.
> http://www.car-forums.com/talk/showthread.php?t=3905
> 
> ...


homie you are wasting your time with me im 35 years old i've been working on chevrolets since i was 15 i was a asc certified smog tech. for several years. it think i know how a carb. works


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Oct 23 2009, 09:26 AM~15443690
> *homie you are wasting your time with me im 35 years old i've been working on chevrolets since i was 15 i was a asc certified smog tech. for several years. it think i know how a carb. works
> *


haha.. thats cool man.  

im still learning. I only have one person with realiable quadrajet knowledge in my life. so i have to read as much as i can to learn. and all the reading i have done as well as my "carb teacher" has told me that the idle mixture screws are just that. for the idle. 

buddy above said he had a problem with how the car is driving.. not as much power as before, or something like that i think.

why would adjusting the idle mixture screws help that? i dont know so i am asking. 
part of the learnin..


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 22 2009, 04:37 PM~15433073
> *The Glasshouse Picnic    All Glasshouse Riders welcome
> Location: Elysian Park
> 1880 Acadamy Dr.
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looky what i found!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: *TOMMORROW IS THE DAY!*



:doingtherunningman:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

The Glasshouse Picnic All Glasshouse Riders welcome
Location: Elysian Park
1880 Acadamy Dr.
Los Angeles CA 

Date: October 24 2009
Time: 11am to Sunset
Food: Served 1pm to 4pm


Cost: $20 per GlassHouse owner-- family and friends free
price may vary upon attendance. 
**Cost will be divided among glasshouse owners to pay for the food** 

Please bring a 12pack of sodas/water/juice/beer to share.

Any one who has large ice chest please bring them. Don't forget the ice. 

Hope to see you all there and remember Glasshouses 74-76 Only NO EXCEPTIONS

tommorrow, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 23 2009, 09:37 AM~15445301
> * looky what i found!
> 
> 
> ...


luckyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 23 2009, 10:37 AM~15445301
> * looky what i found!
> 
> 
> ...


SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 23 2009, 12:37 PM~15445301
> * looky what i found!
> 
> 
> ...


nice stuf man..


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 21 2009, 09:26 PM~15428211
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Sup Rich!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 23 2009, 03:48 PM~15448767
> *Sup Rich!
> *


NOTHIN JUST GETTING READY FOR THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC TOM. :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP FELLAS READY FOR TOM. :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

dam i wish i was in the westt for the ghouse picnic


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Oct 20 2009, 07:11 PM~15417051
> *SUP FAM, CHECK OUT MY BUILD UP THREAD, ILL EVENTUALLY PUT ONE UP ON HERE..
> HOPE YALL LIKE, JUST TRYIN TO BE LIKE YALL BIG DOGGS.
> 
> ...


real cool car man...sweet....put it back together dude....that top and the molding with the paint really made it pop! In that photo sittin next to those cadi's,
it was in a class all it's own! p.s. now that your back to working on it!
you could always post one or two pictures of these' ass's you have been chassing!


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 23 2009, 10:24 AM~15445705
> *The Glasshouse Picnic All Glasshouse Riders welcome
> Location: Elysian Park
> 1880 Acadamy Dr.
> ...


I will not be able to make it homies i have to work it hits me on my busy seasons at work........


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

im on way to la in a few hrs....gonna see if we stop bye check it out


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

to all the brothers have a great time at the picnic tomorrow


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 23 2009, 08:25 PM~15450098
> *real cool car man...sweet....put it back together dude....that top and the molding with the paint really made it pop!  In that photo sittin next to those cadi's,
> it was in a class all it's own! p.s. now that your back to working on it!
> you could always post one or two pictures of these' ass's you have been chassing!
> *


THANKS HOMIE, APPRECIATE THE KIND WORDS. IM WORKING ON GETTIN HER BACK TOGETHER BUT SHES HIGH MAINTENANCE ONLY WANTS THE BEST 

CLASS OF ITS OWN!!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

YALL TAKE A LOT OF PICS TOMORROW!!

BY THE WAY THEM STEP IN THE PICS ARE FROM THE MOVIE THE EXORCIST, WHERE HOMEBOY FALLS OUT THE WINDOW AND DOWN THE STEPS.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

going to LA GENTE show in imperial ca,to bad the glasshouse picnic falls on the same day


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

IMG]http://i37.tinypic.com/vnhueb.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## lowlyfe316 (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

:0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Oct 23 2009, 09:44 PM~15451246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes yes..


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Oct 23 2009, 08:51 PM~15451295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 damn thats sweet


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

alright guys i know i dont belong in this side of lil but i got a question for all u glasshouse fiends. who do u think is the best glasshouse u've seen out there i've. seen alot of them on here but which one do u think is the sweetest one u seen. postem up let's see which one is ur favorate one :biggrin:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 23 2009, 10:37 AM~15445301
> * looky what i found!
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get those from that dude in denver?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yes sir


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

The Glasshouse Picnic
LET"S DO THIS :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 24 2009, 12:35 AM~15452443
> *The Glasshouse Picnic
> LET"S DO THIS :biggrin:
> *


HAVE FUN BROTHERS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

man sup with the truck....



anyway... hope you guys are ready to drink a beer



we gonna have a good time


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe316_@Oct 23 2009, 10:48 PM~15451268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:  :dunno:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 24 2009, 01:35 AM~15452443
> *The Glasshouse Picnic
> LET"S DO THIS :biggrin:
> *



MY RIDE APART BUT I'M ON MY WAY! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 24 2009, 09:41 AM~15453760
> *MY RIDE APART BUT I'M ON MY WAY!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2

heading out in about an hour


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 24 2009, 04:53 PM~15453838
> *x2
> 
> heading out in about an hour
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

went to bed at 2am..got up at 7 am ..had breakfast,..laid back down.,
now it's 11;15 am...day of the picnic....sorry guys' my car is running but I am not 
feeling it! It's the same ole story that keeps me from alot of functions..
I am going to stay home and fuck with these models.cars....
I dont have to worry about picking up any lady's in a model.. in my 1/1 scale/
the thought of cruzzing solo sometimes just sucks for me....God bless all you guys 
and have great time..............Hydro...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

hope you guys have a good time, can't wait for the pics.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 24 2009, 01:40 PM~15454662
> *hope you guys have a good time, can't wait for the pics.
> *


x2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey i owe myself an apology,,I need to man up go get my shit and get on the freeway and show my support for the G-family...(I worked on a model for a while)
and then said to myself (quit being such a little girl) go out and shine and see some riders, eat, if theres anything left between 3 and 4 0;clock? I am gonna slurp some coffee and go to the hood and get my Glasshouse..........


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Oct 23 2009, 09:44 PM~15451246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that vato.


----------



## mago (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

overall a great turnout, some nice cars and good tacos,didn't take a camera,but a few other people did.still thinkin about the brown patterned hard top and the sick blue patterned rag top.

sick rides


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 24 2009, 06:10 PM~15456043
> *overall a great turnout, some nice cars and good tacos,didn't take a camera,but a few other people did.still thinkin about the brown patterned hard top and the sick blue patterned rag top.
> 
> sick rides
> *



:0 Im waitin to see the pics too the suspense is killin me!!!!


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

good time 
it was nice meeting all you guys


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

for those that didn't show up it was a perfect california day..not too hot not too cold no wind bomb ass tacos cool ass people ..for those that did show up..nice meeting you


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

YES THE WEATHER WAS COOL AND EVERY1 WAS CHILL, GOOD TACOS AND NICE HOUSES


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

Who´s got pics? :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 7 2009, 01:51 PM~14404636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAT SIZE FLAKE ON THE ROOF


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Oct 24 2009, 08:40 PM~15457236
> *WAT SIZE FLAKE ON THE ROOF
> *


ask Junior in the Imperials topic, hes a real straight up dude, his screen name is Just_Looking


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 23 2009, 09:17 PM~15451010
> *going to LA GENTE show in imperial ca,to bad the glasshouse picnic falls on the same day
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I got some bumper guards for sale.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15457851


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE GLASSHOUSE FEST
BIG PROPS TO ALL WHO MADE IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

at todays LA GENTE show


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 24 2009, 10:56 PM~15458122
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE GLASSHOUSE FEST
> BIG PROPS TO ALL WHO MADE IT OUT :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Just got home and unloaded Shops Laggard and put her to sleep. Me and my son had a great time chopping it up with everyone today and the ghouse family is looking good today. The tacos were off the hook; not bad for our first anniverary, way to go :thumbsup: . I cannot wait for our 2nd anniverary. Stay  from Vic & Vic Jr..


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 24 2009, 05:10 PM~15456043
> *overall a great turnout, some nice cars and good tacos,didn't take a camera,but a few other people did.still thinkin about the brown patterned hard top and the sick blue patterned rag top.
> 
> sick rides
> *


Thanks for the compliment crenshaw magraw. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 24 2009, 12:42 AM~15452460
> *HAVE FUN BROTHERS
> *


Thanks Trino, we had a good time today in LA. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! IT WAS GOOD MEETING EVERYONE IN THE GLASS FAMILY AT THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC! RIDES WERE TIGHT AND THE UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS WERE ON THEIR WAY TO LOOKIN RIGHT!  

:0 AND THE TACOS WERE JAMMIN TOO!

TTT TO THE CLUBS LIKE:

UCE
GROUPE
LIFESTYE
PREMIER
STRAYS
STYLISTICS
AND MANY OTHER RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SHOW THE GLASS GOT CLASS! :biggrin: 

CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR AND I HOPE I CAN GET MY GLASSHOUSE OUT THERE ON THE NEXT ONE! :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :werd: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 23 2009, 08:17 PM~15451010
> *going to LA GENTE show in imperial ca,to bad the glasshouse picnic falls on the same day
> 
> 
> ...


i thought u sold ur glasshouse brn2ridelo , how long has that blue one been in ur club thats clean


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

waz up glasshousers couldnt make it to G H picnic , but need help getting my ride aligned right does anybody kno around wat the gaps should be on the bottom of door 2 rocker should be?? n door 2 fender ?? door 2 quarter panel?? trunk 2 Q.P. on a 74 ?? i think its close 2 a 1/4 inch?? any help would be good thanks  

Heres my ride so u can see wat i mean


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

damn it - couldn't make it out there this year (wedding annv), but next one for sure.

just dont schedule that shit on oct 24th! :cheesy: 

looks like you dudes had a good time - ghouse's to the top.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

STL GHOUSE 

















Front pump wasent working on 3


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74sittinlow_@Oct 25 2009, 09:40 AM~15459899
> *STL GHOUSE
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Hey what year is that 75 or 76 with a 74 front end and trim ???? Or jus taillights off different year looks bad ass Nice car 5th wheel looks bad ass


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Oct 25 2009, 10:03 AM~15460016
> *:0 Hey what year is that  75 or 76 with a 74 front end and trim ????  Or jus taillights off different year  looks bad ass  Nice car  5th wheel looks bad ass
> *


Its a 75 with a 74 frontend im still debating on keeping the 74 nose or goin back to 75 but i like it cause its diffrent but thanks alot and does anyone know were i could get the chrome header panels?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Oct 25 2009, 02:03 AM~15459142
> *i thought u sold ur glasshouse brn2ridelo , how long has that blue one been in ur club thats clean
> *


I DID SELL IT THAT ONES ANOTHER HOMIES FROM THE CLUB THE BLU ONES FROM OUR HOUSTON TX, CHAPTER THAT CAME DOWN FOR THE LA GENTE SHOW AND TO KICKIT WITH US HOMIES


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 25 2009, 09:31 AM~15459862
> *damn it - couldn't make it out there this year (wedding annv), but next one for sure.
> 
> just dont schedule that shit on oct 24th!  :cheesy:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 24 2009, 10:56 PM~15458122
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE GLASSHOUSE FEST
> BIG PROPS TO ALL WHO MADE IT OUT :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 All you guys looked good out there. at the last minute i told myself I
would go..I had 30 bucks in pocket...I washed my car wensday night. so i figured 
it should not be to hard to clean real quick..i drove to moms house, got there at
2;30 started talking to a realitive about breaker's that keep blowing at my moms house''''so i took back a breaker that i bought and I broke the other day! HOme 
depot told me I am shit out of luck on a refund for a hammerd on, blown out breaker....so now I have decided to become a shop lifter! i am gonna rip home depot off untill I think I got $80.00 worth of shit.,...for the price of the breaker that 
they wont refund....so now i am back at moms house and it's 4.p.m. the funny thing? My car still looked clean to me from wendsday? so In spirit i back it out at 7;00 pm, smoked a little a chilled with some friends from Premeros's car club.
much love to the Glasshouse folks and there familys...I dropped the ball on this one...and I do feal kind of shitty...I hate to say one thing, and not back it up :uh: 
This has been the worse year of the last 5 years of shit i've been going through.
the truth is I am very lucky because with all the financial set backs and house 
hold obsticle's....I am still holding on to my low low's for dear life! even though 
my addiction is earb's and building models...I am not thinking about selling niether one of my two 76 caprice's........things will get better when I make it better...
(with God's help)


----------



## 69tow (Feb 10, 2006)

Groupe car club on our way to the glass house fest i had a great time.


----------



## 69tow (Feb 10, 2006)

Groupe car club on our way to the glass house fest.


----------



## 69tow (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## 69tow (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## 69tow (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## 69tow (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## 69tow (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## 69tow (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## 69tow (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 24 2009, 11:46 PM~15458556
> *at todays LA GENTE show
> 
> 
> ...



What size roof is that?


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Oct 25 2009, 01:37 PM~15461277
> *
> 
> 
> ...



My new screen saver!!!! Nice ass cars Groupe!!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

now i know theres more flix from the picnic... come on homies post up...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Oct 25 2009, 12:45 PM~15461319
> *What size roof is that?
> *


44 OR SHOULD I SAY IN TEXAS THEY CALL IT A 48


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 25 2009, 03:55 PM~15461603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 25 2009, 12:18 AM~15458753
> *TTT! IT WAS GOOD MEETING EVERYONE IN THE GLASS FAMILY AT THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC! RIDES WERE TIGHT AND THE UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS WERE ON THEIR WAY TO LOOKIN RIGHT!
> 
> :0 AND THE TACOS WERE JAMMIN TOO!
> ...


ARE GLASSHOUSE WAS DOWN, BUT OHANA SO CAL WAS THERE!!!!!!!!!!!WE WILL HAVE IT THERE NEXT YEAR FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 21 2009, 01:42 AM~15420085
> *Still need this, willing to trade my left nut for it, possibly even my right one. Kthxbye
> 
> 
> ...


Still need this I will throw in a real nice backrub also :cheesy:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 25 2009, 09:40 AM~15460590
> *All you guys looked good out there. at the last minute i told myself I
> would go..I had 30 bucks in pocket...I washed my car wensday night. so i figured
> it should not be to hard to clean real quick..i drove to moms house, got there at
> ...


DONT EVEN TRIP THERES NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 24 2009, 11:00 PM~15458649
> *Just got home and unloaded Shops Laggard and put her to sleep. Me and my son had a great time chopping it up with everyone today and the ghouse family is looking good today. The tacos were off the hook; not bad for our first anniverary, way to go  :thumbsup: . I cannot wait for our 2nd anniverary. Stay   from Vic & Vic Jr..
> *


IT WAS COOL KICKIN BACK WITH YOU VIC AND VIC JR TIME FLEW
GLAD YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE SEE YOU IN 2 WEEKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

looks like a good time....got to la about 7am by time we droped car with pinstriper,went to lowlife hydraulics and to buggs ochoas to pick up a different car it was already 5pm...didnt get a chance to stop especially with 3 guys who been up since 6am fri morning  but we did see a glasshouse headed north on 5 near burbank on a trailer...looked like it was just painted multi tangerine/apple red colors :cheesy:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey guys anyone got a gas tank for a 75?
i need one if you can get a hold of one let me know 
323 253-0024 pepe
thanks


----------



## OG 64 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 25 2009, 07:36 PM~15463553
> *IT WAS COOL KICKIN BACK WITH YOU VIC AND VIC JR TIME FLEW
> GLAD YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE  SEE YOU IN 2 WEEKS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


Yea bro we will meet up in two weeks. I just came from Trino's and had a few red & whites ; TRAFFIC car show will be off the hook. Stay  from Vic and god bless.


----------



## OG 64 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Oct 25 2009, 08:06 PM~15463875
> *looks like a good time....got to la about 7am by time we droped car with pinstriper,went to lowlife hydraulics and to buggs ochoas to pick up a different car it was already 5pm...didnt get a chance to stop especially with 3 guys who been up since 6am fri morning     but we did see a glasshouse headed north on 5 near burbank on a trailer...looked like it was just painted multi tangerine/apple red colors :cheesy:
> *


Mike, you guy's missed a good picnic. I will see you around bro. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

Just checking to see if any of you homies know where to get taillight lenses,new or custom made for a 73 Caprice?


----------



## OG 64 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Oct 25 2009, 12:37 PM~15461277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It was good to meet the brothers from GROUPE cc at the ghouse picnic, cars are :nicoderm: ing good . Stay  in East Los from Vic Stockton.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Oct 25 2009, 09:57 PM~15464588
> *hey guys anyone got a gas tank for a 75?
> i need one if you can get a hold of one let me know
> 323 253-0024 pepe
> ...


HIT UP [HARBORAREA PHIL]. HE'S GOT A PAIR OF GLASSHOUSE TANKS READY TO SELL.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WATS UP HARBORAREA PHIL? IT WAS COOL METING YOU AT THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC. :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!

AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.

IF THE MEETING IS SUCCESSFUL WE CAN FINALLY START GETTING THE PARTS FOR GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WHILE THE COMPANY CAN SEE AN INCREASE IN PROFIT REALIZING THERE IS NITCH IN THE MANUFACTURING INDUSTRY IN REGARDS TO THESE PLENTIFUL BUT PARTS SCARCE CARS THAT ARE IN DIRE NEED OF THAT WE'VE BEEN LONG OVER DUE TO HAVE SUPPLIED TO US AS GLASSHOUSE AND YES RAGHOUSE OWNERS OF THE CHEVROLET FAMILY THAT WILL IN TURN WILL BE A BIG WIN FOR BOTH PARTIES OF THE MANUFACTUIRING BUSINESS AND THE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS. THIS ATTEMPT WILL BE A ONE STEP AT A TIME APPROACH WITH NO GAURANTEES. 

I WILL TRY TO ARRANGE THIS CONTACT MEETING FOR NEXT WEEK. BUT BEFORE NEXT WEEK ARRIVES THAT BEING NOV. 2 - NOV. 6. 2009.
I WOULD LIKE TO ASK THAT THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY PLEASE REPRESENT YOURSELF AS A SERIOUS POTENTIAL CONSUMER IN THE INTEREST OF PURCHASING REPRODUCED PARTS FOR THE GLASSHOUSES TO SHOW THE COMPANY THAT GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE AS BIG AND IMPORTANT IN THE MARKET AS WELL THE GM MUSCLE CARS. SO I WILL BE STARTING A CONSUMER LIST AND I ASK THAT AGAIN FORM NEAR AND FAR TO PLEASE PUT YOUR NAME, STATE, AND OR COUNRTY YOUR ARE FROM AND THE YEAR GLASSHOUSE OR RAGHOUSE YOU OWN SO THEY CAN SEE FROM A BUSINESS POINT OF VIEW THE TRUE PROFIT POTENTIAL IT IS TO SUPPLY GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WITH REMANUFACTURED PARTS.

SO WHOM EVER NEEDS PARTS TAKE SECOND TO ADD YOUR SELF ON THE CONSUMER LIST. LET'S DO THIS GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! :

JAMES HARRIS 
POMONA, CA. 91767
1975 CAPRICE






TTT GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 26 2009, 03:26 AM~15466419
> *ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!
> 
> AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE MEETING IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH. THIS THE COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS HICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PATS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.
> ...


let me know where to sign


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 26 2009, 12:26 AM~15466419
> *ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!
> 
> AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE MEETING IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH. THIS THE COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS HICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PATS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.
> ...


where do i sign up???


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73loukat_@Oct 25 2009, 09:36 PM~15465142
> *Just checking to see if any of you homies know where to get taillight lenses,new or custom made for a 73 Caprice?
> *


there is some guy in craigslist in ventura county, ca that its got used parts for sale


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 26 2009, 12:26 AM~15466419
> *ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!
> 
> AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE MEETING IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH. THIS THE COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS HICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PATS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.
> ...


x2


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 26 2009, 03:30 AM~15466902
> *let me know where to sign
> *


x1975


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I can see how some small parts would help.... but I don't want a catalog car like all the other impalas


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Oct 26 2009, 09:36 AM~15468355
> *where do i sign up???
> *



JUST POST YOUR:

FIRST AND LAST NAME

CITY AND STATE PLUS ZIP CODE

AND YEAR/MODEL OF GLASSHOUSE OR RAGHOUSE


EXAMPLE:

JAMES HARRIS
POMONA , CA. 91767
1975 CAPRICE





I WILL KEEP TRACK OF EVERYONE PUBLIC POST UP AND ADD YOUR INFO. TO THE LIST TO ALLOW THE LIST TO GROW. KEEP IN MIND WE GOT THE NUMBERS. THE MANUFACTURING COMPANY OR COMPANIES NEED TO SEE IT FOR THEM TO DETERMINE IF IT'S WORTH INVESTING IN MORE ADDITIONAL EQUIPMENT OR MATERIAL TO REPRODUCE PARTS FOR OUR CARS. SO IT'S UP TO ALL OF US TO TAKE A SECOND MAKE THIS GROW. SO LET'S DO THIS FELLAS. WE GOT NOTHING TO LOSE BUT PARTS TO FINALLY GAIN! :yes: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 26 2009, 11:04 AM~15469045
> *I can see how some small parts would help.... but I don't want a catalog car like all the other impalas
> *



I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU ARE SAYING HARBORAREA PHIL. BUT IT'S NOT ABOUT JUST 1 MAN BY HIMSELF. IT'S ABOUT THE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS AS A WHOLE. IF THIS SHORTAGE OF GLASSHOUSE PARTS DOES NOT GET ADDRESSED THERE WON'T BE ENOUGH PARTS FOR THE MANUFACTURERS TO DUPLICATE. THAT IN TURN WILL IN TIME PUT THE GLASSHOUSE IN THE EDSOL CATAGORY. TO RARE TO DRIVE. TO HARD REPLACE AND REPAIR. :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

Andrew Hernandez
San Leandro,CA 94579
1975 Impala Custom


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Oct 26 2009, 11:31 AM~15469268
> *Andrew Hernandez
> San Leandro,CA 94579
> 1975 Impala Custom
> *



I GOT U 75 GLASS!

WHO ELSE OUT THERE? :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!

AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.

IF THE MEETING IS SUCCESSFUL WE CAN FINALLY START GETTING THE PARTS FOR GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WHILE THE COMPANY CAN SEE AN INCREASE IN PROFIT REALIZING THERE IS NITCH IN THE MANUFACTURING INDUSTRY IN REGARDS TO THESE PLENTIFUL BUT PARTS SCARCE CARS THAT ARE IN DIRE NEED OF THAT WE'VE BEEN LONG OVER DUE TO HAVE SUPPLIED TO US AS GLASSHOUSE AND YES RAGHOUSE OWNERS OF THE CHEVROLET FAMILY THAT WILL IN TURN WILL BE A BIG WIN FOR BOTH PARTIES OF THE MANUFACTUIRING BUSINESS AND THE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS. THIS ATTEMPT WILL BE A ONE STEP AT A TIME APPROACH WITH NO GAURANTEES. 

I WILL TRY TO ARRANGE THIS CONTACT MEETING FOR NEXT WEEK. BUT BEFORE NEXT WEEK ARRIVES THAT BEING NOV. 2 - NOV. 6. 2009.
I WOULD LIKE TO ASK THAT THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY PLEASE REPRESENT YOURSELF AS A SERIOUS POTENTIAL CONSUMER IN THE INTEREST OF PURCHASING REPRODUCED PARTS FOR THE GLASSHOUSES TO SHOW THE COMPANY THAT GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE AS BIG AND IMPORTANT IN THE MARKET AS WELL THE GM MUSCLE CARS. SO I WILL BE STARTING A CONSUMER LIST AND I ASK THAT AGAIN FORM NEAR AND FAR TO PLEASE PUT YOUR NAME, STATE, AND OR COUNRTY YOUR ARE FROM AND THE YEAR GLASSHOUSE OR RAGHOUSE YOU OWN SO THEY CAN SEE FROM A BUSINESS POINT OF VIEW THE TRUE PROFIT POTENTIAL IT IS TO SUPPLY GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WITH REMANUFACTURED PARTS.

SO WHOM EVER NEEDS PARTS TAKE SECOND TO ADD YOUR SELF ON THE CONSUMER LIST. LET'S DO THIS GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! :

JAMES HARRIS 
POMONA, CA. 91767
1975 CAPRICE

Andrew Hernandez
San Leandro,CA 94579
1975 Impala Custom


TTT GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 26 2009, 11:37 AM~15469323
> *ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!
> 
> AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT MOTIVATED ME AND TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S IN SUPPORT THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.
> ...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Carlos Munoz
Fairfax,VA 22031
1975 Raghouse


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JUST TO ADD. I WILL TRY TO NAGOTIATE WITHE COMPANY TO SEE IF THEY COULD MANUFACTURE THE SMALL CRITCAL PARTS THAT ARE IN HIGH DEMAND FOR THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FOR STARTERS SO THEY CAN SEE FOR THEM SELVES HOW MUCH IN NEED THE GLASSHOUSE PARTS ARE BIG DEMAND LIKE:

REAR QUARTER GLASS METAL BEAUTY TRIM RINGS L/R.

REAR {PAINTABLE RUBBER} CORNER BODY FILLERS FOR IMPALA AND CAPRICES.

FRONT {PAINTABLE RUBBER} CORNER BODY FILLERS FOR IMPALA AND CAPRICES.

BODY EMBLEMS

SIDE BODY TRIMS TEC.


I KNOW THERE'S MORE WE NEED. BUT THIS WILL IN HOPE BE A STARTING PLATFORM FOR ALL OF US GLASSHOUS OWNERS AND BUILDERS.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Oct 26 2009, 01:09 PM~15470023
> *Carlos Munoz
> Fairfax,VA 22031
> 1975 Raghouse
> *



I GOT YOU VAYZFINEST! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!

AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.

IF THE MEETING IS SUCCESSFUL WE CAN FINALLY START GETTING THE PARTS FOR GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WHILE THE COMPANY CAN SEE AN INCREASE IN PROFIT REALIZING THERE IS NITCH IN THE MANUFACTURING INDUSTRY IN REGARDS TO THESE PLENTIFUL BUT PARTS SCARCE CARS THAT ARE IN DIRE NEED OF THAT WE'VE BEEN LONG OVER DUE TO HAVE SUPPLIED TO US AS GLASSHOUSE AND YES RAGHOUSE OWNERS OF THE CHEVROLET FAMILY THAT WILL IN TURN WILL BE A BIG WIN FOR BOTH PARTIES OF THE MANUFACTUIRING BUSINESS AND THE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS. THIS ATTEMPT WILL BE A ONE STEP AT A TIME APPROACH WITH NO GAURANTEES. 

I WILL TRY TO ARRANGE THIS CONTACT MEETING FOR NEXT WEEK. BUT BEFORE NEXT WEEK ARRIVES THAT BEING NOV. 2 - NOV. 6. 2009.
I WOULD LIKE TO ASK THAT THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY PLEASE REPRESENT YOURSELF AS A SERIOUS POTENTIAL CONSUMER IN THE INTEREST OF PURCHASING REPRODUCED PARTS FOR THE GLASSHOUSES TO SHOW THE COMPANY THAT GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE AS BIG AND IMPORTANT IN THE MARKET AS WELL THE GM MUSCLE CARS. SO I WILL BE STARTING A CONSUMER LIST AND I ASK THAT AGAIN FORM NEAR AND FAR TO PLEASE PUT YOUR NAME, STATE, AND OR COUNRTY YOUR ARE FROM AND THE YEAR GLASSHOUSE OR RAGHOUSE YOU OWN SO THEY CAN SEE FROM A BUSINESS POINT OF VIEW THE TRUE PROFIT POTENTIAL IT IS TO SUPPLY GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WITH REMANUFACTURED PARTS.

SO WHOM EVER NEEDS PARTS TAKE SECOND TO ADD YOUR SELF ON THE CONSUMER LIST. LET'S DO THIS GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! :

JAMES HARRIS 
POMONA, CA. 91767
1975 CAPRICE

Andrew Hernandez
San Leandro,CA 94579
1975 Impala Custom

Carlos Munoz
Fairfax,VA 22031
1975 Raghouse

TTT GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

MARTIN JIMENEZ,JR
VAN NUYS,CA 91411
1975 CHEVROLET CAPRICE 
CLASSIC "GLASSHOUSE"
18183102110


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

George Avitia
phoenix,Az 85043
1975 raghouse


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Chad Martin
Titusville,FL 32780
1976 Landau Glasshouse


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Oct 25 2009, 12:44 PM~15461314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Saw this car at Whittier show. Man that car is a beauty


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

Darrion Dale
St.louis Mo,63134 
1975 Caprice


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 26 2009, 07:33 PM~15469287
> *I GOT U 75 GLASS!
> 
> WHO ELSE OUT THERE?  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



Michael.Steinmetz
30559 Hannover, Germany
1976 Caprice Classic Landau Coupe


 :thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Ernie Serna 
Georgetown, tx 78626
76 caprice


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

what up glasshouse fam hope to make it to the next picnic but im up in victoria bc, but it wont stop me!, havent post pics of my caprice in awhile iv desided to do something a lil diferent and doing everything i can possibly do in copper, engine bay, interior... got some good ideas heres my engine bay so far sorry.. not the best at taking pics but....


heres a pic of some interior things
pass dash insert










then the engine bay so far much more to do


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

david kapralik
victoria,bc canada
1975 caprice classic


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

JESSE VILLANUEVA,FRESNO,CA.93704 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC LANDAU


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

74'Impala Custom "GlassHouse

Jesse Valencia
Las Vegas ,NV.89122


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

Pepe Lombera
Windsor CA, 95492
1976 Landau Caprice


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 26 2009, 01:04 PM~15469986
> *
> *


I have a 73 Caprice I have hard time finding parts for,if you can get them to produce parts for 71-73 I with you homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

ROLANDO "BIGTITO" BELLOSO
SACRAMENTO CA, 95655
1974 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Oct 26 2009, 03:07 PM~15471097
> *Michael.Steinmetz
> 30559 Hannover, Germany
> 1976 Caprice Classic Landau Coupe
> ...



RITE ON MR. STEINMETZ! I GOT YOU! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 74sittinlow_@Oct 26 2009, 03:00 PM~15471057
> *Darrion Dale
> St.louis Mo,63134
> 1975 Caprice
> *



COOL! I GOT YOU MR. DALE!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Jose Guizar
Garden Grove, CA 92843
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice Conv


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

Chris Gonzales
Lubbock,TX 79407
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice convt.


----------



## L.A.SpiritDan (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Oct 26 2009, 10:31 AM~15469268
> *Andrew Hernandez
> San Leandro,CA 94579
> 1975 Impala Custom
> *


Dan Garza
Whittier, Calif. 90606
1976 Caprice Classic


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

anthony sacco
avondale az
previous owner of a 1976 caprice 

i needed parts bad for that car ,and i am a glass house lover who plans on owning a glasshouse againg


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Oct 26 2009, 05:40 PM~15472157
> *what up glasshouse fam hope to make it to the next picnic but im up in victoria bc, but it wont stop me!, havent post pics of my caprice in awhile iv desided to do something a lil diferent and doing everything i can possibly do in copper, engine bay, interior... got some good ideas heres my engine bay so far sorry.. not the best at taking pics but....
> heres a pic of some interior things
> pass dash insert
> ...


looking good man.


----------



## SexyRiderMama (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 22 2004, 09:50 AM~1550818
> *
> *


NICE.
WHATS THE INCHES ON THIS SUNROOF?


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

i found this guy parting out this caprice
i just got pics from him
will post info soon
he seems to have every piece


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Oct 26 2009, 11:05 PM~15478036
> *i found this guy parting out this caprice
> i just got pics from him
> will post info soon
> ...


i know some one looking for a rear end


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

PETER MENDIVIL
TUCSON AZ, 85706
1976 IMPALA CUSTOM




MR. GLASS
ONE NINE SEVEN SIX


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

OOOHHHHH WEEEE THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! :biggrin:


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Oct 26 2009, 10:05 PM~15478036
> *i found this guy parting out this caprice
> i just got pics from him
> will post info soon
> ...


HOMIE LET ME KNOW I NEED THAT FILLERS ON THE REAR THANKS


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!

AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.

IF THE MEETING IS SUCCESSFUL WE CAN FINALLY START GETTING THE PARTS FOR GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WHILE THE COMPANY CAN SEE AN INCREASE IN PROFIT REALIZING THERE IS NITCH IN THE MANUFACTURING INDUSTRY IN REGARDS TO THESE PLENTIFUL BUT PARTS SCARCE CARS THAT ARE IN DIRE NEED OF THAT WE'VE BEEN LONG OVER DUE TO HAVE SUPPLIED TO US AS GLASSHOUSE AND YES RAGHOUSE OWNERS OF THE CHEVROLET FAMILY THAT WILL IN TURN WILL BE A BIG WIN FOR BOTH PARTIES OF THE MANUFACTUIRING BUSINESS AND THE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS. THIS ATTEMPT WILL BE A ONE STEP AT A TIME APPROACH WITH NO GAURANTEES. 

I WILL TRY TO ARRANGE THIS CONTACT MEETING FOR NEXT WEEK. BUT BEFORE NEXT WEEK ARRIVES THAT BEING NOV. 2 - NOV. 6. 2009.
I WOULD LIKE TO ASK THAT THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY PLEASE REPRESENT YOURSELF AS A SERIOUS POTENTIAL CONSUMER IN THE INTEREST OF PURCHASING REPRODUCED PARTS FOR THE GLASSHOUSES TO SHOW THE COMPANY THAT GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE AS BIG AND IMPORTANT IN THE MARKET AS WELL THE GM MUSCLE CARS. SO I WILL BE STARTING A CONSUMER LIST AND I ASK THAT AGAIN FORM NEAR AND FAR TO PLEASE PUT YOUR NAME, STATE, AND OR COUNRTY YOUR ARE FROM AND THE YEAR GLASSHOUSE OR RAGHOUSE YOU OWN SO THEY CAN SEE FROM A BUSINESS POINT OF VIEW THE TRUE PROFIT POTENTIAL IT IS TO SUPPLY GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WITH REMANUFACTURED PARTS.

SO WHOM EVER NEEDS PARTS TAKE SECOND TO ADD YOUR SELF ON THE CONSUMER LIST. LET'S DO THIS GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! :

JAMES HARRIS 
POMONA, CA. 91767
1975 CAPRICE

Andrew Hernandez
San Leandro,CA 94579
1975 Impala Custom


Carlos Munoz
Fairfax,VA 22031
1975 Raghouse


MARTIN JIMENEZ,JR
VAN NUYS,CA 91411
1975 CHEVROLET CAPRICE 
CLASSIC "GLASSHOUSE"
18183102110


George Avitia
phoenix,Az 85043
1975 raghouse


Chad Martin
Titusville,FL 32780
1976 Landau Glasshouse


Darrion Dale
St.louis Mo,63134 
1975 Caprice


Michael.Steinmetz
30559 Hannover, Germany
1976 Caprice Classic Landau Coupe


Ernie Serna 
Georgetown, tx 78626
76 caprice


david kapralik
victoria,bc canada
1975 caprice classic


JESSE VILLANUEVA,FRESNO,CA.93704 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC LANDAU



74'Impala Custom "GlassHouse
Jesse Valencia
Las Vegas ,NV.89122



Pepe Lombera
Windsor CA, 95492
1976 Landau Caprice


ROLANDO "BIGTITO" BELLOSO
SACRAMENTO CA, 95655
1974 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE


Jose Guizar
Garden Grove, CA 92843
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice Conv


Chris Gonzales
Lubbock,TX 79407
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice convt.


Dan Garza
Whittier, Calif. 90606
1976 Caprice Classic


anthony sacco
avondale az
previous owner of a 1976 caprice 

i needed parts bad for that car ,and i am a glass house lover who plans on owning a glasshouse again.


Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala


DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse


PETER MENDIVIL
TUCSON AZ, 85706
1976 IMPALA CUSTOM
MR. GLASS
ONE NINE SEVEN SIX


Pepe Perez
La, Ca 90032
(2) 75 caprice (1) 75 caprice conv.[/QUOTE]


Shops Lagaard is a 74 Caprice Classic and the new one we are working on is a 74 Rag House


mike page stockton ca 95205
76 caprice classic











TTT GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Oct 26 2009, 03:40 PM~15472157
> *what up glasshouse fam hope to make it to the next picnic but im up in victoria bc, but it wont stop me!, havent post pics of my caprice in awhile iv desided to do something a lil diferent and doing everything i can possibly do in copper, engine bay, interior... got some good ideas heres my engine bay so far sorry.. not the best at taking pics but....
> heres a pic of some interior things
> pass dash insert
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG RY BOULDER CITY NEVADA 89005 76 CAPRICE LANDAU


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MICHAEL SANCHEZ
LEWISVILLE, TX 75067
1976 IMPALA


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Junior Garcia 
Garden Grove, CA 92841
1976 Caprice


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

I waz wondering if any1 has da side moldings 4 da quarter panel n doors 4 a 76


----------



## caprice76 (Jan 26, 2007)

DAVID LARA JACKSONVILLE TX 75766 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!

AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.

IF THE MEETING IS SUCCESSFUL WE CAN FINALLY START GETTING THE PARTS FOR GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WHILE THE COMPANY CAN SEE AN INCREASE IN PROFIT REALIZING THERE IS NITCH IN THE MANUFACTURING INDUSTRY IN REGARDS TO THESE PLENTIFUL BUT PARTS SCARCE CARS THAT ARE IN DIRE NEED OF THAT WE'VE BEEN LONG OVER DUE TO HAVE SUPPLIED TO US AS GLASSHOUSE AND YES RAGHOUSE OWNERS OF THE CHEVROLET FAMILY THAT WILL IN TURN WILL BE A BIG WIN FOR BOTH PARTIES OF THE MANUFACTUIRING BUSINESS AND THE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS. THIS ATTEMPT WILL BE A ONE STEP AT A TIME APPROACH WITH NO GAURANTEES. 

I WILL TRY TO ARRANGE THIS CONTACT MEETING FOR NEXT WEEK. BUT BEFORE NEXT WEEK ARRIVES THAT BEING NOV. 2 - NOV. 6. 2009.
I WOULD LIKE TO ASK THAT THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY PLEASE REPRESENT YOURSELF AS A SERIOUS POTENTIAL CONSUMER IN THE INTEREST OF PURCHASING REPRODUCED PARTS FOR THE GLASSHOUSES TO SHOW THE COMPANY THAT GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE AS BIG AND IMPORTANT IN THE MARKET AS WELL THE GM MUSCLE CARS. SO I WILL BE STARTING A CONSUMER LIST AND I ASK THAT AGAIN FORM NEAR AND FAR TO PLEASE PUT YOUR NAME, STATE, AND OR COUNRTY YOUR ARE FROM AND THE YEAR GLASSHOUSE OR RAGHOUSE YOU OWN SO THEY CAN SEE FROM A BUSINESS POINT OF VIEW THE TRUE PROFIT POTENTIAL IT IS TO SUPPLY GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WITH REMANUFACTURED PARTS.

SO WHOM EVER NEEDS PARTS TAKE SECOND TO ADD YOUR SELF ON THE CONSUMER LIST. LET'S DO THIS GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! :

JAMES HARRIS 
POMONA, CA. 91767
1975 CAPRICE
*
Andrew Hernandez
San Leandro,CA 94579
1975 Impala Custom
*
Carlos Munoz
Fairfax,VA 22031
1975 Raghouse
* 
MARTIN JIMENEZ,JR
VAN NUYS,CA 91411
1975 CHEVROLET CAPRICE 
CLASSIC "GLASSHOUSE"
18183102110
*
George Avitia
phoenix,Az 85043
1975 raghouse
*
Chad Martin
Titusville,FL 32780
1976 Landau Glasshouse
*
Darrion Dale
St.louis Mo,63134 
1975 Caprice
*
Michael.Steinmetz
30559 Hannover, Germany
1976 Caprice Classic Landau Coupe
*
Ernie Serna 
Georgetown, tx 78626
76 caprice
*
david kapralik
victoria,bc canada
1975 caprice classic
*
JESSE VILLANUEVA,FRESNO,CA.93704 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC LANDAU
*

74'Impala Custom "GlassHouse
Jesse Valencia
Las Vegas ,NV.89122
*
Pepe Lombera
Windsor CA, 95492
1976 Landau Caprice
*
ROLANDO "BIGTITO" BELLOSO
SACRAMENTO CA, 95655
1974 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE
*
Jaime Lopez
Rialto, Ca 92376
1975 Raghouse

*
Jose Guizar
Garden Grove, CA 92843
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice Conv
*
Chris Gonzales
Lubbock,TX 79407
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice convt.
*
Dan Garza
Whittier, Calif. 90606
1976 Caprice Classic
*
anthony sacco
avondale az
previous owner of a 1976 caprice 
*
Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala
*

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse
*

BIG RY BOULDER CITY NEVADA 89005 76 CAPRICE LANDAU
*

MICHAEL SANCHEZ
LEWISVILLE, TX 75067
1976 IMPALA
*

Junior Garcia 
Garden Grove, CA 92841
1976 Caprice
*

DAVID LARA JACKSONVILLE TX 75766 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC
i needed parts bad for that car ,and i am a glass house lover who plans on owning a glasshouse again.
*

Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala
*

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse
*

PETER MENDIVIL
TUCSON AZ, 85706
1976 IMPALA CUSTOM
*

MR. GLASS
ONE NINE SEVEN SIX
Pepe Perez
La, Ca 90032
(2) 75 caprice (1) 75 caprice conv.
*

Shops Lagaard is a 74 Caprice Classic and the new one we are working on is a 74 Rag House
mike page stockton ca 95205
76 caprice classic
*

VIC
Santa Clara,CA 95051

*

*Big Smurf
South Central Los Angeles
1976 Caprice Landau*





   
TTT GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*What's up Homies, 
It was good seen everybody at the Glasshouse picnic, i'm borrowing this computer so i can't post up any of my pictures, well the couple i got before my camera went to shit. 
Big props to the homie Shops laggard and his Son for making the long trip down south, glad to see you guys made it Home safe. Also would like to thank the Homie Chopper and the Homie Rich(Delegation76) for all your help setting things up.
Missed a couple of the Homies from last years Picnic but got to meet a whole lot of new riders this year. Something tells me that next year should be off the hook. Stay up.  

Smurf*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Big Smurf
South Central Los Angeles
1976 Caprice Landau*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 27 2009, 01:05 PM~15481846
> *Big Smurf
> South Central Los Angeles
> 1976 Caprice Landau
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 27 2009, 01:03 PM~15481834
> *What's up Homies,
> It was good seen everybody at the Glasshouse picnic, i'm borrowing this computer so i can't post up any of my pictures, well the couple i got before my camera went to shit.
> Big props to the homie Shops laggard and his Son for making the long trip down south, glad to see you guys made it Home safe. Also would like to thank the Homie Chopper and the Homie Rich(Delegation76) for all your help setting things up.
> ...


 :werd: 2 THAT SMURF! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 27 2009, 12:03 PM~15481834
> *What's up Homies,
> It was good seen everybody at the Glasshouse picnic, i'm borrowing this computer so i can't post up any of my pictures, well the couple i got before my camera went to shit.
> Big props to the homie Shops laggard and his Son for making the long trip down south, glad to see you guys made it Home safe. Also would like to thank the Homie Chopper and the Homie Rich(Delegation76) for all your help setting things up.
> ...


Thanks SMURF, it was good to see and chat with you again. Also, thanks to Rich, Chopper, and SMURF for getting everything ready for the picnic; especially the taco guy. Me and my son really enjoyed our selves with our fellow glasshouse/raghouse family. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

I would like to put this out there; one of my UCE brother Old Skool Art, the one with the 68 brought a Chevy book about all of the year to share with everyone. He left and forgot about his Chevy book, he was having such a good time chopping it up with everyone :biggrin: . So if someone would please return it to Old Skool Art or me, I will be going to the TRAFFIC car show next week or give it to Rich, chopper or Smurf; you can call me at 209-456-0120 for I can get it picked up. Thank you for your cooperation on this matter. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hugo Figueroa
Burbank Il 60459
1976 IMPALA


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Marcelo Alarcon
Roseville MN.55113
1975 Caprice Conv.


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

La Gente 17th yr show


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Oct 27 2009, 04:41 PM~15484369
> *La Gente 17th yr show
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie...............
:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!

AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.

IF THE MEETING IS SUCCESSFUL WE CAN FINALLY START GETTING THE PARTS FOR GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WHILE THE COMPANY CAN SEE AN INCREASE IN PROFIT REALIZING THERE IS NITCH IN THE MANUFACTURING INDUSTRY IN REGARDS TO THESE PLENTIFUL BUT PARTS SCARCE CARS THAT ARE IN DIRE NEED OF THAT WE'VE BEEN LONG OVER DUE TO HAVE SUPPLIED TO US AS GLASSHOUSE AND YES RAGHOUSE OWNERS OF THE CHEVROLET FAMILY THAT WILL IN TURN WILL BE A BIG WIN FOR BOTH PARTIES OF THE MANUFACTUIRING BUSINESS AND THE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS. THIS ATTEMPT WILL BE A ONE STEP AT A TIME APPROACH WITH NO GAURANTEES. 

I WILL TRY TO ARRANGE THIS CONTACT MEETING FOR NEXT WEEK. BUT BEFORE NEXT WEEK ARRIVES THAT BEING NOV. 2 - NOV. 6. 2009.
I WOULD LIKE TO ASK THAT THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY PLEASE REPRESENT YOURSELF AS A SERIOUS POTENTIAL CONSUMER IN THE INTEREST OF PURCHASING REPRODUCED PARTS FOR THE GLASSHOUSES TO SHOW THE COMPANY THAT GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE AS BIG AND IMPORTANT IN THE MARKET AS WELL THE GM MUSCLE CARS. SO I WILL BE STARTING A CONSUMER LIST AND I ASK THAT AGAIN FORM NEAR AND FAR TO PLEASE PUT YOUR NAME, STATE, AND OR COUNRTY YOUR ARE FROM AND THE YEAR GLASSHOUSE OR RAGHOUSE YOU OWN SO THEY CAN SEE FROM A BUSINESS POINT OF VIEW THE TRUE PROFIT POTENTIAL IT IS TO SUPPLY GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WITH REMANUFACTURED PARTS.

SO WHOM EVER NEEDS PARTS TAKE SECOND TO ADD YOUR SELF ON THE CONSUMER LIST. LET'S DO THIS GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! :

JAMES HARRIS 
POMONA, CA. 91767
1975 CAPRICE
*
Andrew Hernandez
San Leandro,CA 94579
1975 Impala Custom
*
Carlos Munoz
Fairfax,VA 22031
1975 Raghouse
* 
MARTIN JIMENEZ,JR
VAN NUYS,CA 91411
1975 CHEVROLET CAPRICE 
CLASSIC "GLASSHOUSE"
18183102110
*
George Avitia
phoenix,Az 85043
1975 raghouse
*
Chad Martin
Titusville,FL 32780
1976 Landau Glasshouse
*
Darrion Dale
St.louis Mo,63134 
1975 Caprice
*
Michael.Steinmetz
30559 Hannover, Germany
1976 Caprice Classic Landau Coupe
*
Ernie Serna 
Georgetown, tx 78626
76 caprice
*
david kapralik
victoria,bc canada
1975 caprice classic
*
JESSE VILLANUEVA,FRESNO,CA.93704 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC LANDAU
*

74'Impala Custom "GlassHouse
Jesse Valencia
Las Vegas ,NV.89122
*
Pepe Lombera
Windsor CA, 95492
1976 Landau Caprice
*
ROLANDO "BIGTITO" BELLOSO
SACRAMENTO CA, 95655
1974 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE
*
Jaime Lopez
Rialto, Ca 92376
1975 Raghouse

*
Jose Guizar
Garden Grove, CA 92843
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice Conv
*
Chris Gonzales
Lubbock,TX 79407
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice convt.
*
Dan Garza
Whittier, Calif. 90606
1976 Caprice Classic
*
anthony sacco
avondale az
previous owner of a 1976 caprice 
*
Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala
*

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse
*

BIG RY BOULDER CITY NEVADA 89005 76 CAPRICE LANDAU
*

MICHAEL SANCHEZ
LEWISVILLE, TX 75067
1976 IMPALA
*

Junior Garcia 
Garden Grove, CA 92841
1976 Caprice
*

DAVID LARA JACKSONVILLE TX 75766 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC
i needed parts bad for that car ,and i am a glass house lover who plans on owning a glasshouse again.
*

Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala
*

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse
*

PETER MENDIVIL
TUCSON AZ, 85706
1976 IMPALA CUSTOM
*

MR. GLASS
ONE NINE SEVEN SIX
Pepe Perez
La, Ca 90032
(2) 75 caprice (1) 75 caprice conv.
*

Shops Lagaard is a 74 Caprice Classic and the new one we are working on is a 74 Rag House
mike page stockton ca 95205
76 caprice classic
*

VIC
Santa Clara,CA 95051

*
Marcelo Alarcon
Roseville MN.55113
1975 Caprice Conv</span>.


   
TTT GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HOT BOY CLETO (Nov 4, 2006)

*Cesar Gonzalez
Santa Ana, CA 92707
1976 Caprice Classic*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG 64_@Oct 25 2009, 08:31 PM~15465059
> *Yea bro we will meet up in two weeks. I just came from Trino's and had a few red & whites ; TRAFFIC car show will be off the hook. Stay   from Vic and god bless.
> *


10/4 HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 27 2009, 11:10 AM~15481893
> *:thumbsup:   uffin:
> *


SUP JROCK IT WAS COOL KICKIN IT :biggrin: 


RICH AKA DELEGATION 76
AVOCADO HIEGHT5, CA 91746
1976 CHEY IMPALA


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 27 2009, 02:29 PM~15483583
> *Hugo Figueroa
> Burbank Il 60459
> 1976 IMPALA
> *


SUP HUGO


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

RANDY MORENO
PHOENIX,AZ 85037
1975 CAPRICE RAG


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

dino m 
1974 caprice ragg
vancover bc 
v5y 1z8


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 27 2009, 11:03 AM~15481834
> *Missed a couple of the Homies from last years Picnic but got to meet a whole lot of new riders this year. Something tells me that next year should be off the hook. Stay up.
> 
> Smurf
> *


i couldnt make it this year, i had to take pics for a baptism in the morning but later that day a homie passed away and i just couldnt go. wish i would have been there to take lots of pics but theres always next year.

id also like to ask any of you in southern cali to please come by this saturday morning to a car wash fundraiser we are having for my homie that passed away. It will be in Garden Grove at Advanced Car Creations. I'll post the flyer and my number for anyone willing to help out. Thanks. (714) 335-1931


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 27 2009, 09:53 PM~15487557
> *SUP JROCK IT WAS COOL KICKIN IT  :biggrin:
> RICH AKA DELEGATION 76
> AVOCADO HIEGHT5, CA 91746
> ...


SAME HERE DELEGATION 76. :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!

AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.

IF THE MEETING IS SUCCESSFUL WE CAN FINALLY START GETTING THE PARTS FOR GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WHILE THE COMPANY CAN SEE AN INCREASE IN PROFIT REALIZING THERE IS NITCH IN THE MANUFACTURING INDUSTRY IN REGARDS TO THESE PLENTIFUL BUT PARTS SCARCE CARS THAT ARE IN DIRE NEED OF THAT WE'VE BEEN LONG OVER DUE TO HAVE SUPPLIED TO US AS GLASSHOUSE AND YES RAGHOUSE OWNERS OF THE CHEVROLET FAMILY THAT WILL IN TURN WILL BE A BIG WIN FOR BOTH PARTIES OF THE MANUFACTUIRING BUSINESS AND THE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS. THIS ATTEMPT WILL BE A ONE STEP AT A TIME APPROACH WITH NO GAURANTEES. 

I WILL TRY TO ARRANGE THIS CONTACT MEETING FOR NEXT WEEK. BUT BEFORE NEXT WEEK ARRIVES THAT BEING NOV. 2 - NOV. 6. 2009.
I WOULD LIKE TO ASK THAT THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY PLEASE REPRESENT YOURSELF AS A SERIOUS POTENTIAL CONSUMER IN THE INTEREST OF PURCHASING REPRODUCED PARTS FOR THE GLASSHOUSES TO SHOW THE COMPANY THAT GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE AS BIG AND IMPORTANT IN THE MARKET AS WELL THE GM MUSCLE CARS. SO I WILL BE STARTING A CONSUMER LIST AND I ASK THAT AGAIN FORM NEAR AND FAR TO PLEASE PUT YOUR NAME, STATE, AND OR COUNRTY YOUR ARE FROM AND THE YEAR GLASSHOUSE OR RAGHOUSE YOU OWN SO THEY CAN SEE FROM A BUSINESS POINT OF VIEW THE TRUE PROFIT POTENTIAL IT IS TO SUPPLY GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WITH REMANUFACTURED PARTS.

SO WHOM EVER NEEDS PARTS TAKE SECOND TO ADD YOUR SELF ON THE CONSUMER LIST. LET'S DO THIS GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! :

JAMES HARRIS 
POMONA, CA. 91767
1975 CAPRICE
*
Andrew Hernandez
San Leandro,CA 94579
1975 Impala Custom
*
Carlos Munoz
Fairfax,VA 22031
1975 Raghouse
* 
MARTIN JIMENEZ,JR
VAN NUYS,CA 91411
1975 CHEVROLET CAPRICE 
CLASSIC "GLASSHOUSE"
18183102110
*
George Avitia
phoenix,Az 85043
1975 raghouse
*
Chad Martin
Titusville,FL 32780
1976 Landau Glasshouse
*
Darrion Dale
St.louis Mo,63134 
1975 Caprice
*
Michael.Steinmetz
30559 Hannover, Germany
1976 Caprice Classic Landau Coupe
*
Ernie Serna 
Georgetown, tx 78626
76 caprice
*
david kapralik
victoria,bc canada
1975 caprice classic
*
JESSE VILLANUEVA,FRESNO,CA.93704 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC LANDAU
*

74'Impala Custom "GlassHouse
Jesse Valencia
Las Vegas ,NV.89122
*
Pepe Lombera
Windsor CA, 95492
1976 Landau Caprice
*
ROLANDO "BIGTITO" BELLOSO
SACRAMENTO CA, 95655
1974 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE
*
Jaime Lopez
Rialto, Ca 92376
1975 Raghouse

*
Jose Guizar
Garden Grove, CA 92843
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice Conv
*
Chris Gonzales
Lubbock,TX 79407
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice convt.
*
Dan Garza
Whittier, Calif. 90606
1976 Caprice Classic
*
anthony sacco
avondale az
previous owner of a 1976 caprice 
*
Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala
*

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse
*

BIG RY BOULDER CITY NEVADA 89005 76 CAPRICE LANDAU
*

MICHAEL SANCHEZ
LEWISVILLE, TX 75067
1976 IMPALA
*

Junior Garcia 
Garden Grove, CA 92841
1976 Caprice
*

DAVID LARA JACKSONVILLE TX 75766 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC
i needed parts bad for that car ,and i am a glass house lover who plans on owning a glasshouse again.
*

Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala
*

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse
*

PETER MENDIVIL
TUCSON AZ, 85706
1976 IMPALA CUSTOM
*

MR. GLASS
ONE NINE SEVEN SIX
Pepe Perez
La, Ca 90032
(2) 75 caprice (1) 75 caprice conv.
*

Shops Lagaard is a 74 Caprice Classic and the new one we are working on is a 74 Rag House
mike page stockton ca 95205
76 caprice classic
*

VIC
Santa Clara,CA 95051

*
*Cesar Gonzalez
Santa Ana, CA 92707
1976 Caprice Classic*

*
RICH AKA DELEGATION 76
AVOCADO HIEGHT5, CA 91746
1976 CHEY IMPALA

*
RANDY MORENO
PHOENIX,AZ 85037
1975 CAPRICE RAG

*
dino m 
1974 caprice ragg
vancover bc 
v5y 1z8





   
TTT GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

matt bacon
niagara falls, ont, canada
76 caprice landau


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Tom Wigginton
Carson,CA 90745
1976 Caprice Classic


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

wat do u need to do to install replica plastics center filler??? drill holes?? thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a 75 4 sale with fresh paint pm me for more info and pics


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!

AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.

IF THE MEETING IS SUCCESSFUL WE CAN FINALLY START GETTING THE PARTS FOR GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WHILE THE COMPANY CAN SEE AN INCREASE IN PROFIT REALIZING THERE IS NITCH IN THE MANUFACTURING INDUSTRY IN REGARDS TO THESE PLENTIFUL BUT PARTS SCARCE CARS THAT ARE IN DIRE NEED OF THAT WE'VE BEEN LONG OVER DUE TO HAVE SUPPLIED TO US AS GLASSHOUSE AND YES RAGHOUSE OWNERS OF THE CHEVROLET FAMILY THAT WILL IN TURN WILL BE A BIG WIN FOR BOTH PARTIES OF THE MANUFACTUIRING BUSINESS AND THE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS. THIS ATTEMPT WILL BE A ONE STEP AT A TIME APPROACH WITH NO GAURANTEES. 

I WILL TRY TO ARRANGE THIS CONTACT MEETING FOR NEXT WEEK. BUT BEFORE NEXT WEEK ARRIVES THAT BEING NOV. 2 - NOV. 6. 2009.
I WOULD LIKE TO ASK THAT THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY PLEASE REPRESENT YOURSELF AS A SERIOUS POTENTIAL CONSUMER IN THE INTEREST OF PURCHASING REPRODUCED PARTS FOR THE GLASSHOUSES TO SHOW THE COMPANY THAT GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE AS BIG AND IMPORTANT IN THE MARKET AS WELL THE GM MUSCLE CARS. SO I WILL BE STARTING A CONSUMER LIST AND I ASK THAT AGAIN FORM NEAR AND FAR TO PLEASE PUT YOUR NAME, STATE, AND OR COUNRTY YOUR ARE FROM AND THE YEAR GLASSHOUSE OR RAGHOUSE YOU OWN SO THEY CAN SEE FROM A BUSINESS POINT OF VIEW THE TRUE PROFIT POTENTIAL IT IS TO SUPPLY GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WITH REMANUFACTURED PARTS.

SO WHOM EVER NEEDS PARTS TAKE SECOND TO ADD YOUR SELF ON THE CONSUMER LIST. LET'S DO THIS GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! :

JAMES HARRIS 
POMONA, CA. 91767
1975 CAPRICE
*
Andrew Hernandez
San Leandro,CA 94579
1975 Impala Custom
*
Carlos Munoz
Fairfax,VA 22031
1975 Raghouse
* 
MARTIN JIMENEZ,JR
VAN NUYS,CA 91411
1975 CHEVROLET CAPRICE 
CLASSIC "GLASSHOUSE"
18183102110
*
George Avitia
phoenix,Az 85043
1975 raghouse
*
Chad Martin
Titusville,FL 32780
1976 Landau Glasshouse
*
Darrion Dale
St.louis Mo,63134 
1975 Caprice
*
Michael.Steinmetz
30559 Hannover, Germany
1976 Caprice Classic Landau Coupe
*
Ernie Serna 
Georgetown, tx 78626
76 caprice
*
david kapralik
victoria,bc canada
1975 caprice classic
*
JESSE VILLANUEVA,FRESNO,CA.93704 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC LANDAU
*

74'Impala Custom "GlassHouse
Jesse Valencia
Las Vegas ,NV.89122
*
Pepe Lombera
Windsor CA, 95492
1976 Landau Caprice
*
ROLANDO "BIGTITO" BELLOSO
SACRAMENTO CA, 95655
1974 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE
*
Jaime Lopez
Rialto, Ca 92376
1975 Raghouse

*
Jose Guizar
Garden Grove, CA 92843
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice Conv
*
Chris Gonzales
Lubbock,TX 79407
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice convt.
*
Dan Garza
Whittier, Calif. 90606
1976 Caprice Classic
*
anthony sacco
avondale az
previous owner of a 1976 caprice 
*
Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala
*

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse
*

BIG RY BOULDER CITY NEVADA 89005 76 CAPRICE LANDAU
*

MICHAEL SANCHEZ
LEWISVILLE, TX 75067
1976 IMPALA
*

Junior Garcia 
Garden Grove, CA 92841
1976 Caprice
*

DAVID LARA JACKSONVILLE TX 75766 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC
i needed parts bad for that car ,and i am a glass house lover who plans on owning a glasshouse again.
*

Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala
*

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse
*

PETER MENDIVIL
TUCSON AZ, 85706
1976 IMPALA CUSTOM
*

MR. GLASS
ONE NINE SEVEN SIX
Pepe Perez
La, Ca 90032
(2) 75 caprice (1) 75 caprice conv.
*

Shops Lagaard is a 74 Caprice Classic and the new one we are working on is a 74 Rag House
mike page stockton ca 95205
76 caprice classic
*

VIC
Santa Clara,CA 95051

*
*Cesar Gonzalez
Santa Ana, CA 92707
1976 Caprice Classic*

*
RICH AKA DELEGATION 76
AVOCADO HIEGHT5, CA 91746
1976 CHEY IMPALA

*
RANDY MORENO
PHOENIX,AZ 85037
1975 CAPRICE RAG

*
dino m 
1974 caprice ragg
vancover bc 
v5y 1z8

*
matt bacon
niagara falls, ont, canada
76 caprice landau

*
Tom Wigginton
Carson,CA 90745
1976 Caprice Classic

*
Nile House
1975 chevy caprice
St, paul MN 55117



   
TTT GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

ray parker 76 caprice chicago,ill


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

MIKE JONES CARSON,CA 90746 
1975 CAPRICE HARDTOP/AND 1974 CAPRICE CONV. WORKING ON TOO.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Ted Lunsford 
Hamilton Ohio, 45013
1976 Impala


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

Junior Wigginton 
CARSON,CA 90745
76 CAPRICE LANDAU


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Ulysses Lawrence,Jr
Jacksonville NC, 28540
1974 Impala


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

socapots
Manitoba, Canada R2E-1E1
74 Impala custom


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

Tony
San Diego, CA
1975 Chevy Caprice


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Michael 
4175 CX
Haaften, The Netherlands
'76 Impala Coupe


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

saw this on google..lower rockers
http://www.unitedridaz.org/forums/sale/522...me-rockers.html


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Rags have it 74 caprice That is Paramount Ca 90723 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

FOR THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY' THERE'S GONNA BE A CAR SPOT ON VAN NUYS BLVD AN SHERMAN WAY IN THE TACO'S MEXICO PARKING LOT IN THE CITY OF VAN NUYS' COME KICK GLASSHOUSES


----------



## ILEGALES84 (May 20, 2005)

RODOLFO QUIROZ
SOUTH BEND, IN 46615
76 IMPALA CUSTOM..


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT GLASSHOUSE FEST...................................................................


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Oct 28 2009, 07:13 PM~15495575
> *saw this on google..lower rockers
> http://www.unitedridaz.org/forums/sale/522...me-rockers.html
> *


looks like tjones to me


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

by any chance anybody got a wrapped frame??


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

JM
stateside 
Las Vegas, NV 89120

I've bought most of my parts for my 70 El Camino from OPGI, wish I could do the same for my 76 Impala. 

Need hood and trunk/decklid bad !!!!! Some front wheelwell moldings would come in handy . Also an original interior kit like they do for Chevelles and El Caminos.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

FUCCKKK LOOK WHAT I MISSED!!!

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/1438723800.html


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Oct 28 2009, 04:13 PM~15495575
> *saw this on google..lower rockers
> http://www.unitedridaz.org/forums/sale/522...me-rockers.html
> *


 this is tjones :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!

AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.

IF THE MEETING IS SUCCESSFUL WE CAN FINALLY START GETTING THE PARTS FOR GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WHILE THE COMPANY CAN SEE AN INCREASE IN PROFIT REALIZING THERE IS NITCH IN THE MANUFACTURING INDUSTRY IN REGARDS TO THESE PLENTIFUL BUT PARTS SCARCE CARS THAT ARE IN DIRE NEED OF THAT WE'VE BEEN LONG OVER DUE TO HAVE SUPPLIED TO US AS GLASSHOUSE AND YES RAGHOUSE OWNERS OF THE CHEVROLET FAMILY THAT WILL IN TURN WILL BE A BIG WIN FOR BOTH PARTIES OF THE MANUFACTUIRING BUSINESS AND THE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS. THIS ATTEMPT WILL BE A ONE STEP AT A TIME APPROACH WITH NO GAURANTEES. 

I WILL TRY TO ARRANGE THIS CONTACT MEETING FOR NEXT WEEK. BUT BEFORE NEXT WEEK ARRIVES THAT BEING NOV. 2 - NOV. 6. 2009.
I WOULD LIKE TO ASK THAT THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY PLEASE REPRESENT YOURSELF AS A SERIOUS POTENTIAL CONSUMER IN THE INTEREST OF PURCHASING REPRODUCED PARTS FOR THE GLASSHOUSES TO SHOW THE COMPANY THAT GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE AS BIG AND IMPORTANT IN THE MARKET AS WELL THE GM MUSCLE CARS. SO I WILL BE STARTING A CONSUMER LIST AND I ASK THAT AGAIN FORM NEAR AND FAR TO PLEASE PUT YOUR NAME, STATE, AND OR COUNRTY YOUR ARE FROM AND THE YEAR GLASSHOUSE OR RAGHOUSE YOU OWN SO THEY CAN SEE FROM A BUSINESS POINT OF VIEW THE TRUE PROFIT POTENTIAL IT IS TO SUPPLY GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WITH REMANUFACTURED PARTS.

SO WHOM EVER NEEDS PARTS TAKE SECOND TO ADD YOUR SELF ON THE CONSUMER LIST. LET'S DO THIS GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! :

JAMES HARRIS 
POMONA, CA. 91767
1975 CAPRICE
*
Andrew Hernandez
San Leandro,CA 94579
1975 Impala Custom
*
Carlos Munoz
Fairfax,VA 22031
1975 Raghouse
* 
MARTIN JIMENEZ,JR
VAN NUYS,CA 91411
1975 CHEVROLET CAPRICE 
CLASSIC "GLASSHOUSE"
18183102110
*
George Avitia
phoenix,Az 85043
1975 raghouse
*
Chad Martin
Titusville,FL 32780
1976 Landau Glasshouse
*
Darrion Dale
St.louis Mo,63134 
1975 Caprice
*
Michael.Steinmetz
30559 Hannover, Germany
1976 Caprice Classic Landau Coupe
*
Ernie Serna 
Georgetown, tx 78626
76 caprice
*
david kapralik
victoria,bc canada
1975 caprice classic
*
JESSE VILLANUEVA,FRESNO,CA.93704 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC LANDAU
*

74'Impala Custom "GlassHouse
Jesse Valencia
Las Vegas ,NV.89122
*
Pepe Lombera
Windsor CA, 95492
1976 Landau Caprice
*
ROLANDO "BIGTITO" BELLOSO
SACRAMENTO CA, 95655
1974 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE
*
Jaime Lopez
Rialto, Ca 92376
1975 Raghouse

*
Jose Guizar
Garden Grove, CA 92843
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice Conv
*
Chris Gonzales
Lubbock,TX 79407
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice convt.
*
Dan Garza
Whittier, Calif. 90606
1976 Caprice Classic
*
anthony sacco
avondale az
previous owner of a 1976 caprice 
*
Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala
*

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse
*

BIG RY BOULDER CITY NEVADA 89005 76 CAPRICE LANDAU
*

MICHAEL SANCHEZ
LEWISVILLE, TX 75067
1976 IMPALA
*

Junior Garcia 
Garden Grove, CA 92841
1976 Caprice
*

DAVID LARA JACKSONVILLE TX 75766 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC
i needed parts bad for that car ,and i am a glass house lover who plans on owning a glasshouse again.
*

Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala
*

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse
*

PETER MENDIVIL
TUCSON AZ, 85706
1976 IMPALA CUSTOM
*

MR. GLASS
ONE NINE SEVEN SIX
Pepe Perez
La, Ca 90032
(2) 75 caprice (1) 75 caprice conv.
*

Shops Lagaard is a 74 Caprice Classic and the new one we are working on is a 74 Rag House
mike page stockton ca 95205
76 caprice classic
*

VIC
Santa Clara,CA 95051

*
*Cesar Gonzalez
Santa Ana, CA 92707
1976 Caprice Classic*

*
RICH AKA DELEGATION 76
AVOCADO HIEGHT5, CA 91746
1976 CHEY IMPALA

*
RANDY MORENO
PHOENIX,AZ 85037
1975 CAPRICE RAG

*
dino m 
1974 caprice ragg
vancover bc 
v5y 1z8

*
matt bacon
niagara falls, ont, canada
76 caprice landau

*
Tom Wigginton
Carson,CA 90745
1976 Caprice Classic

*
Nile House
1975 chevy caprice
St, paul MN 55117

*
ray parker 76 caprice chicago,ill

*
MIKE JONES 
CARSON,CA 90746 
1975 CAPRICE HARDTOP/AND 1974 CAPRICE CONV. WORKING ON TOO.

*
Ted Lunsford 
Hamilton Ohio, 45013
1976 Impala

*
Junior Wigginton 
CARSON,CA 90745
76 CAPRICE LANDAU
http://i34.tinypic.com/n1tqid.jpg[/img]]420


*

Ulysses Lawrence,Jr
Jacksonville NC, 28540
1974 Impala


*

socapots
Manitoba, Canada R2E-1E1
74 Impala custom


*

Tony
San Diego, CA
1975 Chevy Caprice


*

Michael 
4175 CX
Haaften, The Netherlands
'76 Impala Coupe


*
Rags have it 74 caprice That is Paramount Ca 90723 :biggrin:


*

RODOLFO QUIROZ
SOUTH BEND, IN 46615
76 IMPALA CUSTOM.. 


*



> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Oct 28 2009, 07:26 PM~15496829
> *JM
> stateside
> Las Vegas, NV 89120
> ...


*


   
TTT GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Oct 27 2009, 10:54 PM~15489492
> *wat do u need to do to install replica plastics center filler??? drill holes?? thanks :biggrin:
> *


anybody ever bought these??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Tony
Cathedral City ,Ca 92234
74 Caprice


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Oct 28 2009, 05:52 PM~15497151
> *anybody ever bought these??
> *


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Oct 27 2009, 10:54 PM~15489492
> *wat do u need to do to install replica plastics center filler??? drill holes?? thanks :biggrin:
> *


???????


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Ben
1976 Caprice Classic
Las Vegas NV 89128


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one salin 24's 26 's wit skinnies


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 28 2009, 07:00 PM~15497904
> *any one salin 24's 26 's wit skinnies
> *


you are the weakest link
bye bye :uh:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Walter Minera
Laveen AZ 85339
1975 caprice Conv


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 28 2009, 10:00 PM~15497904
> *any one salin 24's 26 's wit skinnies
> *


nah man.. 34 26 34 all the way.. little thick is nice..


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

LOOKING FOR THE SKIRT MOLDING FOR A 75-76


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!

AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.

IF THE MEETING IS SUCCESSFUL WE CAN FINALLY START GETTING THE PARTS FOR GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WHILE THE COMPANY CAN SEE AN INCREASE IN PROFIT REALIZING THERE IS NITCH IN THE MANUFACTURING INDUSTRY IN REGARDS TO THESE PLENTIFUL BUT PARTS SCARCE CARS THAT ARE IN DIRE NEED OF THAT WE'VE BEEN LONG OVER DUE TO HAVE SUPPLIED TO US AS GLASSHOUSE AND YES RAGHOUSE OWNERS OF THE CHEVROLET FAMILY THAT WILL IN TURN WILL BE A BIG WIN FOR BOTH PARTIES OF THE MANUFACTUIRING BUSINESS AND THE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS. THIS ATTEMPT WILL BE A ONE STEP AT A TIME APPROACH WITH NO GAURANTEES. 

I WILL TRY TO ARRANGE THIS CONTACT MEETING FOR NEXT WEEK. BUT BEFORE NEXT WEEK ARRIVES THAT BEING NOV. 2 - NOV. 6. 2009.
I WOULD LIKE TO ASK THAT THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY PLEASE REPRESENT YOURSELF AS A SERIOUS POTENTIAL CONSUMER IN THE INTEREST OF PURCHASING REPRODUCED PARTS FOR THE GLASSHOUSES TO SHOW THE COMPANY THAT GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE AS BIG AND IMPORTANT IN THE MARKET AS WELL THE GM MUSCLE CARS. SO I WILL BE STARTING A CONSUMER LIST AND I ASK THAT AGAIN FORM NEAR AND FAR TO PLEASE PUT YOUR NAME, STATE, AND OR COUNRTY YOUR ARE FROM AND THE YEAR GLASSHOUSE OR RAGHOUSE YOU OWN SO THEY CAN SEE FROM A BUSINESS POINT OF VIEW THE TRUE PROFIT POTENTIAL IT IS TO SUPPLY GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WITH REMANUFACTURED PARTS.

SO WHOM EVER NEEDS PARTS TAKE SECOND TO ADD YOUR SELF ON THE CONSUMER LIST. LET'S DO THIS GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! :

JAMES HARRIS 
POMONA, CA. 91767
1975 CAPRICE
*
Andrew Hernandez
San Leandro,CA 94579
1975 Impala Custom
*
Carlos Munoz
Fairfax,VA 22031
1975 Raghouse
* 
MARTIN JIMENEZ,JR
VAN NUYS,CA 91411
1975 CHEVROLET CAPRICE 
CLASSIC "GLASSHOUSE"
18183102110
*
George Avitia
phoenix,Az 85043
1975 raghouse
*
Chad Martin
Titusville,FL 32780
1976 Landau Glasshouse
*
Darrion Dale
St.louis Mo,63134 
1975 Caprice
*
Michael.Steinmetz
30559 Hannover, Germany
1976 Caprice Classic Landau Coupe
*
Ernie Serna 
Georgetown, tx 78626
76 caprice
*
david kapralik
victoria,bc canada
1975 caprice classic
*
JESSE VILLANUEVA,FRESNO,CA.93704 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC LANDAU
*

74'Impala Custom "GlassHouse
Jesse Valencia
Las Vegas ,NV.89122
*
Pepe Lombera
Windsor CA, 95492
1976 Landau Caprice
*
ROLANDO "BIGTITO" BELLOSO
SACRAMENTO CA, 95655
1974 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE
*
Jaime Lopez
Rialto, Ca 92376
1975 Raghouse

*
Jose Guizar
Garden Grove, CA 92843
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice Conv
*
Chris Gonzales
Lubbock,TX 79407
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice convt.
*
Dan Garza
Whittier, Calif. 90606
1976 Caprice Classic
*
anthony sacco
avondale az
previous owner of a 1976 caprice 
*
Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala
*

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse
*

BIG RY BOULDER CITY NEVADA 89005 76 CAPRICE LANDAU
*

MICHAEL SANCHEZ
LEWISVILLE, TX 75067
1976 IMPALA
*

Junior Garcia 
Garden Grove, CA 92841
1976 Caprice
*

DAVID LARA JACKSONVILLE TX 75766 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC
i needed parts bad for that car ,and i am a glass house lover who plans on owning a glasshouse again.
*

Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala
*

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse
*

PETER MENDIVIL
TUCSON AZ, 85706
1976 IMPALA CUSTOM
*

MR. GLASS
ONE NINE SEVEN SIX
Pepe Perez
La, Ca 90032
(2) 75 caprice (1) 75 caprice conv.
*

Shops Lagaard is a 74 Caprice Classic and the new one we are working on is a 74 Rag House
mike page stockton ca 95205
76 caprice classic
*

VIC
Santa Clara,CA 95051

*
*Cesar Gonzalez
Santa Ana, CA 92707
1976 Caprice Classic*

*
RICH AKA DELEGATION 76
AVOCADO HIEGHT5, CA 91746
1976 CHEY IMPALA

*
RANDY MORENO
PHOENIX,AZ 85037
1975 CAPRICE RAG

*
dino m 
1974 caprice ragg
vancover bc 
v5y 1z8

*
matt bacon
niagara falls, ont, canada
76 caprice landau

*
Tom Wigginton
Carson,CA 90745
1976 Caprice Classic

*
Nile House
1975 chevy caprice
St, paul MN 55117

*
ray parker 76 caprice chicago,ill

*
MIKE JONES 
CARSON,CA 90746 
1975 CAPRICE HARDTOP/AND 1974 CAPRICE CONV. WORKING ON TOO.

*
Ted Lunsford 
Hamilton Ohio, 45013
1976 Impala

*
Junior Wigginton 
CARSON,CA 90745
76 CAPRICE LANDAU
http://i34.tinypic.com/n1tqid.jpg[/img]]420
*

Ulysses Lawrence,Jr
Jacksonville NC, 28540
1974 Impala
*

socapots
Manitoba, Canada R2E-1E1
74 Impala custom
*

Tony
San Diego, CA
1975 Chevy Caprice
*

Michael 
4175 CX
Haaften, The Netherlands
'76 Impala Coupe
*
Rags have it 74 caprice That is Paramount Ca 90723 :biggrin:
*

RODOLFO QUIROZ
SOUTH BEND, IN 46615
76 IMPALA CUSTOM.. 
*
Nile House
1975 chevy caprice
St, paul MN 55117


*
Tony
Cathedral City ,Ca 92234
74 Caprice

*
Ben
1976 Caprice Classic
Las Vegas NV 89128

*
Walter Minera
Laveen AZ 85339
1975 caprice Conv


*





   
TTT GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 28 2009, 10:32 PM~15500010
> *LOOKING FOR THE SKIRT MOLDING FOR A 75-76
> *


have complete set of skirts with moldings $50 + SHIPPING
ILL HAVE PICS THS WEEKAND


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

mutherfucker.... if half the people that signed the fucking list showed up to the picnic


Elysian would have to put the 'lot full' sign out


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 28 2009, 09:00 PM~15497904
> *any one salin 24's 26 's wit skinnies
> *


Is that some kind of boat or something??


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 26 2009, 12:26 AM~15466419
> *ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!
> 
> AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.
> ...


can a bratha w a 73 get on that list homie... 



> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 28 2009, 08:57 PM~15498704
> *nah man.. 34 26 34 all the way.. little thick is nice..
> *


that should be 36-24-36
but
only if she's 5'3"


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 28 2009, 04:51 PM~15494616
> *socapots
> Manitoba, Canada R2E-1E1
> 74 Impala custom
> *


no idea why the fuck i wrote 74.. haha.. musta been drunk. 
i got a 76 impala..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 29 2009, 04:26 AM~15501168
> *mutherfucker.... if half the people that signed the fucking list showed up to the picnic
> Elysian would have to put the 'lot full' sign out
> *


hell of a far drive for me. But i really do want to be out one year. hit the supershow then stick around for a few weeks.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 29 2009, 05:26 AM~15501295
> *can a bratha w a 73 get on that list homie...
> that should be 36-24-36
> but
> ...


haha.. thats nice too.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 29 2009, 01:26 AM~15501168
> *mutherfucker.... if half the people that signed the fucking list showed up to the picnic
> Elysian would have to put the 'lot full' sign out
> *


Don't get started :rant:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

CARRICE CLASSIC CONVERTIBLE Interior with power seat make offer :biggrin:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 29 2009, 12:32 AM~15500985
> *ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!
> 
> AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.
> ...


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 29 2009, 10:08 AM~15503566
> *Don't get started :rant:
> *


x2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 29 2009, 12:32 AM~15500985
> *ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!
> 
> AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.
> ...


 Markie De, aka Hydrohype 
So. Cal..91343 I own and plan to restore two 76 caprice's for life!


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 29 2009, 12:32 AM~15500985
> *ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!
> 
> AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.
> ...


TIM 
1976 IMPALA
ALBUQUREQUE,NM 87108


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

im going to swap my old intake and 2 brrl carb for a edelbrock intake and 1406 edelbrock carb. any advice? adjustment tips?


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

Add me to the list:

Ben "Biggy"
North Las Vegas, NV 89081
1976 Caprice


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Oct 29 2009, 06:23 PM~15508162
> *im going to swap my old intake and 2 brrl carb for a edelbrock intake and 1406 edelbrock carb. any advice?  adjustment tips?
> *


The edelbrock 1400 is 600 cfm and has egr. thats the one i'm getting for my 76, since i still have to smog it.

What does everyone else do to get around smog?


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15486719
WE GOT A YOUNGER TO THE GLASSHOUSE GAME
HELP ME STAY MOTIVATED IN MY TOPIC SO I CAN START & FINISH THIS 
HOUSE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

Mexican Mike Jones
CHI town, IL 60622
1975 Raghouse, 76 Nose


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Oct 29 2009, 09:00 PM~15508563
> *The edelbrock 1400 is 600 cfm and has egr. thats the one i'm getting for my 76, since i still have to smog it.
> 
> What does everyone else do to get around smog?
> *


if you dont need it for any "legal" purpouse you can take the parts off and block off that spot on the intake with a plate. be sure and use a gasket or it'l leak and cause you grief.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Oct 29 2009, 08:23 PM~15508162
> *im going to swap my old intake and 2 brrl carb for a edelbrock intake and 1406 edelbrock carb. any advice?  adjustment tips?
> *


dont know for sure but ive herd that the edelbrock carbs are bolt on and go.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

ADD ME TO THE LIST JOE FLORES SIGNAL HILL CA 1975 CAPRICE CONV NEED SOME TRIM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 29 2009, 10:26 AM~15503683
> *CARRICE CLASSIC CONVERTIBLE Interior with power seat make offer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH I NEED THE FRONT AND REAR DOOR PANELS LET ME KNOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Oct 29 2009, 07:00 PM~15508563
> *The edelbrock 1400 is 600 cfm and has egr. thats the one i'm getting for my 76, since i still have to smog it.
> 
> What does everyone else do to get around smog?
> *



Buy a 75... if your in Cali that is. :biggrin:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 29 2009, 08:31 PM~15509656
> *if you dont need it for any "legal" purpouse you can take the parts off and block off that spot on the intake with a plate. be sure and use a gasket or it'l leak and cause you grief.
> *


The cut off year for smog in Cali is 75 and down. Gotta keep my 76 legal since its my daily. :biggrin:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

heads up on a 74 raghouse

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/1440580145.html


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 29 2009, 12:34 AM~15500991
> *have complete set of skirts with moldings $50 + SHIPPING
> ILL HAVE PICS THS WEEKAND
> *


ok cool -can you pm me the pics


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

how abou a 75 rag house in San Diego...

http://inlandempire.en.craigslist.org/cto/1440951514.html


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

lookin for a 76, PM me if you know someone in socal selling one...


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

76 glasshouse $1,500!!!

http://boise.craigslist.org/cto/1433380495.html


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

Here is one in the O.C. This is the one to get! 75 with a 76 clip! $2100

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1437351544.html


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC63_@Oct 29 2009, 07:40 PM~15509027
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15486719
> WE GOT A YOUNGER TO THE GLASSHOUSE GAME
> HELP ME STAY MOTIVATED IN MY TOPIC SO I CAN START & FINISH THIS
> ...


your in the right place... any questions...just post away


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 30 2009, 03:29 PM~15516418
> *
> *


Don't Get Me Started
:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!
> 
> AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 29 2009, 09:39 PM~15510519
> *ok cool -can you pm me the pics
> *


ill send those pics tomarrow afternoon


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO+Oct 29 2009, 11:49 PM~15510645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn.. 2 nice finds fo sure


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

one more...

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/1439806672.html


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam..... can't fuck with that list...

imagine all them rides Together


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 31 2009, 03:39 AM~15520707
> *dam..... can't fuck with that list...
> 
> imagine all them rides Together
> *


 :yes: M HMMM! :yes:


----------



## get it right (Oct 30, 2007)

ANY ONE LOOKING FOR A BARE CONVT G HOUSE FRAME 75, ONLY TAKING UP SPACE IN IE $300 U PICK UP ,PICS ON CRAIGS LIST INLAND EMPIRE MAY TRADE FOR A REAREND(NON STOCK) FOR A G-HOUSE LMK .


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones update I just pick up a 76 2dr chevy caprice landeau hardtop today complete car running ill keep you posted on the build as soon as possible.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Oct 31 2009, 08:42 PM~15525257
> * Tjones update I just pick up a 76 2dr chevy  caprice landeau hardtop today complete car  running  ill keep you posted on the build  as soon as possible.
> *


RITE ON MR. JONES! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LOWCOCHON (Jan 21, 2005)

FELIPE "LOWCOCHON"
IMPERIAL,CA 92251
1974 IMPALA


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

happy halloween


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 31 2009, 11:44 PM~15525868
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 1 2009, 06:57 AM~15527391
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


 SUP HUGO


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!

AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.

IF THE MEETING IS SUCCESSFUL WE CAN FINALLY START GETTING THE PARTS FOR GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WHILE THE COMPANY CAN SEE AN INCREASE IN PROFIT REALIZING THERE IS NITCH IN THE MANUFACTURING INDUSTRY IN REGARDS TO THESE PLENTIFUL BUT PARTS SCARCE CARS THAT ARE IN DIRE NEED OF THAT WE'VE BEEN LONG OVER DUE TO HAVE SUPPLIED TO US AS GLASSHOUSE AND YES RAGHOUSE OWNERS OF THE CHEVROLET FAMILY THAT WILL IN TURN WILL BE A BIG WIN FOR BOTH PARTIES OF THE MANUFACTUIRING BUSINESS AND THE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS. THIS ATTEMPT WILL BE A ONE STEP AT A TIME APPROACH WITH NO GAURANTEES. 

I WILL TRY TO ARRANGE THIS CONTACT MEETING FOR NEXT WEEK. BUT BEFORE NEXT WEEK ARRIVES THAT BEING NOV. 2 - NOV. 6. 2009.
I WOULD LIKE TO ASK THAT THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY PLEASE REPRESENT YOURSELF AS A SERIOUS POTENTIAL CONSUMER IN THE INTEREST OF PURCHASING REPRODUCED PARTS FOR THE GLASSHOUSES TO SHOW THE COMPANY THAT GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE AS BIG AND IMPORTANT IN THE MARKET AS WELL THE GM MUSCLE CARS. SO I WILL BE STARTING A CONSUMER LIST AND I ASK THAT AGAIN FORM NEAR AND FAR TO PLEASE PUT YOUR NAME, STATE, AND OR COUNRTY YOUR ARE FROM AND THE YEAR GLASSHOUSE OR RAGHOUSE YOU OWN SO THEY CAN SEE FROM A BUSINESS POINT OF VIEW THE TRUE PROFIT POTENTIAL IT IS TO SUPPLY GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WITH REMANUFACTURED PARTS.

SO WHOM EVER NEEDS PARTS TAKE SECOND TO ADD YOUR SELF ON THE CONSUMER LIST. LET'S DO THIS GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! :

JAMES HARRIS 
POMONA, CA. 91767
1975 CAPRICE
*
Andrew Hernandez
San Leandro,CA 94579
1975 Impala Custom
*
Carlos Munoz
Fairfax,VA 22031
1975 Raghouse
* 
MARTIN JIMENEZ,JR
VAN NUYS,CA 91411
1975 CHEVROLET CAPRICE 
CLASSIC "GLASSHOUSE"
18183102110
*
George Avitia
phoenix,Az 85043
1975 raghouse
*
Chad Martin
Titusville,FL 32780
1976 Landau Glasshouse
*
Darrion Dale
St.louis Mo,63134 
1975 Caprice
*
Michael.Steinmetz
30559 Hannover, Germany
1976 Caprice Classic Landau Coupe
*
Ernie Serna 
Georgetown, tx 78626
76 caprice
*
david kapralik
victoria,bc canada
1975 caprice classic
*
JESSE VILLANUEVA,FRESNO,CA.93704 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC LANDAU
*

74'Impala Custom "GlassHouse
Jesse Valencia
Las Vegas ,NV.89122
*
Pepe Lombera
Windsor CA, 95492
1976 Landau Caprice
*
ROLANDO "BIGTITO" BELLOSO
SACRAMENTO CA, 95655
1974 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE
*
Jaime Lopez
Rialto, Ca 92376
1975 Raghouse

*
Jose Guizar
Garden Grove, CA 92843
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice Conv
*
Chris Gonzales
Lubbock,TX 79407
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice convt.
*
Dan Garza
Whittier, Calif. 90606
1976 Caprice Classic
*
anthony sacco
avondale az
previous owner of a 1976 caprice 
*
Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala
*

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse
*

BIG RY BOULDER CITY NEVADA 89005 76 CAPRICE LANDAU
*

MICHAEL SANCHEZ
LEWISVILLE, TX 75067
1976 IMPALA
*

Junior Garcia 
Garden Grove, CA 92841
1976 Caprice
*

DAVID LARA JACKSONVILLE TX 75766 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC
i needed parts bad for that car ,and i am a glass house lover who plans on owning a glasshouse again.
*

Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala
*

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse
*

PETER MENDIVIL
TUCSON AZ, 85706
1976 IMPALA CUSTOM
*

MR. GLASS
ONE NINE SEVEN SIX
Pepe Perez
La, Ca 90032
(2) 75 caprice (1) 75 caprice conv.
*

Shops Lagaard is a 74 Caprice Classic and the new one we are working on is a 74 Rag House
mike page stockton ca 95205
76 caprice classic
*

VIC
Santa Clara,CA 95051

*
*Cesar Gonzalez
Santa Ana, CA 92707
1976 Caprice Classic*

*
RICH AKA DELEGATION 76
AVOCADO HIEGHT5, CA 91746
1976 CHEY IMPALA

*
RANDY MORENO
PHOENIX,AZ 85037
1975 CAPRICE RAG

*
dino m 
1974 caprice ragg
vancover bc 
v5y 1z8

*
matt bacon
niagara falls, ont, canada
76 caprice landau

*
Tom Wigginton
Carson,CA 90745
1976 Caprice Classic

*
Nile House
1975 chevy caprice
St, paul MN 55117

*
ray parker 76 caprice chicago,ill

*
MIKE JONES 
CARSON,CA 90746 
1975 CAPRICE HARDTOP/AND 1974 CAPRICE CONV. WORKING ON TOO.

*
Ted Lunsford 
Hamilton Ohio, 45013
1976 Impala

*
Junior Wigginton 
CARSON,CA 90745
76 CAPRICE LANDAU
http://i34.tinypic.com/n1tqid.jpg[/img]]420
*

Ulysses Lawrence,Jr
Jacksonville NC, 28540
1974 Impala
*

socapots
Manitoba, Canada R2E-1E1
74 Impala custom
*

Tony
San Diego, CA
1975 Chevy Caprice
*

Michael 
4175 CX
Haaften, The Netherlands
'76 Impala Coupe
*
Rags have it 74 caprice That is Paramount Ca 90723 :biggrin:
*

RODOLFO QUIROZ
SOUTH BEND, IN 46615
76 IMPALA CUSTOM.. 
*
Nile House
1975 chevy caprice
St, paul MN 55117
*
Tony
Cathedral City ,Ca 92234
74 Caprice

*
Ben
1976 Caprice Classic
Las Vegas NV 89128

*
Walter Minera
Laveen AZ 85339
1975 caprice Conv
*
Markie De, aka Hydrohype 
So. Cal..91343 I own and plan to restore two 76 caprice's for life!

*
TIM 
1976 IMPALA
ALBUQUREQUE,NM 87108

*
Ben "Biggy"
North Las Vegas, NV 89081
1976 Caprice

*

Mexican Mike Jones
CHI town, IL 60622
1975 Raghouse, 76 Nose

*

ADD ME TO THE LIST JOE FLORES SIGNAL HILL CA 1975 CAPRICE CONV NEED SOME TRIM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

*

FELIPE "LOWCOCHON"
IMPERIAL,CA 92251
1974 IMPALA




   
TTT GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

no huntedhouses out there? :biggrin:


----------



## 95479regal (Jun 28, 2009)

have a set of 1975 impala fenders and doors with glass pm me offers located in broward county florida


----------



## SD76IMP (Aug 1, 2009)

Danny San Diego,91932 76 Impala 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 1 2009, 10:22 AM~15528124
> *ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!
> 
> AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.
> ...





*<span style=\'color:blue\'>BIG MARC
Las Vegas,NV 89134
1975 Caprice Convertible*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 1 2009, 05:48 PM~15530490
> *BIG MARC
> Las Vegas,NV 89134
> 1975 Caprice Convertible
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

put meup there 

Abe jr

1975 raghouse and 1974 raghouse

newark NJ 07102


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

i need a driver side fender ASAP pm me if u got one


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!

AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.

IF THE MEETING IS SUCCESSFUL WE CAN FINALLY START GETTING THE PARTS FOR GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WHILE THE COMPANY CAN SEE AN INCREASE IN PROFIT REALIZING THERE IS NITCH IN THE MANUFACTURING INDUSTRY IN REGARDS TO THESE PLENTIFUL BUT PARTS SCARCE CARS THAT ARE IN DIRE NEED OF THAT WE'VE BEEN LONG OVER DUE TO HAVE SUPPLIED TO US AS GLASSHOUSE AND YES RAGHOUSE OWNERS OF THE CHEVROLET FAMILY THAT WILL IN TURN WILL BE A BIG WIN FOR BOTH PARTIES OF THE MANUFACTUIRING BUSINESS AND THE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS. THIS ATTEMPT WILL BE A ONE STEP AT A TIME APPROACH WITH NO GAURANTEES. 

I WILL TRY TO ARRANGE THIS CONTACT MEETING FOR NEXT WEEK. BUT BEFORE NEXT WEEK ARRIVES THAT BEING NOV. 2 - NOV. 6. 2009.
I WOULD LIKE TO ASK THAT THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY PLEASE REPRESENT YOURSELF AS A SERIOUS POTENTIAL CONSUMER IN THE INTEREST OF PURCHASING REPRODUCED PARTS FOR THE GLASSHOUSES TO SHOW THE COMPANY THAT GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE AS BIG AND IMPORTANT IN THE MARKET AS WELL THE GM MUSCLE CARS. SO I WILL BE STARTING A CONSUMER LIST AND I ASK THAT AGAIN FORM NEAR AND FAR TO PLEASE PUT YOUR NAME, STATE, AND OR COUNRTY YOUR ARE FROM AND THE YEAR GLASSHOUSE OR RAGHOUSE YOU OWN SO THEY CAN SEE FROM A BUSINESS POINT OF VIEW THE TRUE PROFIT POTENTIAL IT IS TO SUPPLY GLASSHOUSE OWNERS WITH REMANUFACTURED PARTS.

SO WHOM EVER NEEDS PARTS TAKE SECOND TO ADD YOUR SELF ON THE CONSUMER LIST. LET'S DO THIS GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! :

JAMES HARRIS 
POMONA, CA. 91767
1975 CAPRICE
*
Andrew Hernandez
San Leandro,CA 94579
1975 Impala Custom
*
Carlos Munoz
Fairfax,VA 22031
1975 Raghouse
* 
MARTIN JIMENEZ,JR
VAN NUYS,CA 91411
1975 CHEVROLET CAPRICE 
CLASSIC "GLASSHOUSE"
18183102110
*
George Avitia
phoenix,Az 85043
1975 raghouse
*
Chad Martin
Titusville,FL 32780
1976 Landau Glasshouse
*
Darrion Dale
St.louis Mo,63134 
1975 Caprice
*
Michael.Steinmetz
30559 Hannover, Germany
1976 Caprice Classic Landau Coupe
*
Ernie Serna 
Georgetown, tx 78626
76 caprice
*
david kapralik
victoria,bc canada
1975 caprice classic
*
JESSE VILLANUEVA,FRESNO,CA.93704 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC LANDAU
*

74'Impala Custom "GlassHouse
Jesse Valencia
Las Vegas ,NV.89122
*
Pepe Lombera
Windsor CA, 95492
1976 Landau Caprice
*
ROLANDO "BIGTITO" BELLOSO
SACRAMENTO CA, 95655
1974 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE
*
Jaime Lopez
Rialto, Ca 92376
1975 Raghouse

*
Jose Guizar
Garden Grove, CA 92843
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice Conv
*
Chris Gonzales
Lubbock,TX 79407
1976 Caprice
1975 Caprice convt.
*
Dan Garza
Whittier, Calif. 90606
1976 Caprice Classic
*
anthony sacco
avondale az
previous owner of a 1976 caprice 
*
Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala
*

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse
*

BIG RY BOULDER CITY NEVADA 89005 76 CAPRICE LANDAU
*

MICHAEL SANCHEZ
LEWISVILLE, TX 75067
1976 IMPALA
*

Junior Garcia 
Garden Grove, CA 92841
1976 Caprice
*

DAVID LARA JACKSONVILLE TX 75766 1976 CAPRICE CLASSIC
i needed parts bad for that car ,and i am a glass house lover who plans on owning a glasshouse again.
*

Luis Salazar
Livingston CA 95334\
1975 Impala
*

DANGELO ROBINSON
FONTANA Ca,92335
1975 impala glasshouse
*

PETER MENDIVIL
TUCSON AZ, 85706
1976 IMPALA CUSTOM
*

MR. GLASS
ONE NINE SEVEN SIX
Pepe Perez
La, Ca 90032
(2) 75 caprice (1) 75 caprice conv.
*

Shops Lagaard is a 74 Caprice Classic and the new one we are working on is a 74 Rag House
mike page stockton ca 95205
76 caprice classic
*

VIC
Santa Clara,CA 95051

*
*Cesar Gonzalez
Santa Ana, CA 92707
1976 Caprice Classic*</span>

*
RICH AKA DELEGATION 76
AVOCADO HIEGHT5, CA 91746
1976 CHEY IMPALA

*
RANDY MORENO
PHOENIX,AZ 85037
1975 CAPRICE RAG

*
dino m 
1974 caprice ragg
vancover bc 
v5y 1z8

*
matt bacon
niagara falls, ont, canada
76 caprice landau

*
Tom Wigginton
Carson,CA 90745
1976 Caprice Classic

*
Nile House
1975 chevy caprice
St, paul MN 55117

*
ray parker 76 caprice chicago,ill

*
MIKE JONES 
CARSON,CA 90746 
1975 CAPRICE HARDTOP/AND 1974 CAPRICE CONV. WORKING ON TOO.

*
Ted Lunsford 
Hamilton Ohio, 45013
1976 Impala

*
Junior Wigginton 
CARSON,CA 90745
76 CAPRICE LANDAU
420
*

Ulysses Lawrence,Jr
Jacksonville NC, 28540
1974 Impala
*

socapots
Manitoba, Canada R2E-1E1
74 Impala custom
*

Tony
San Diego, CA
1975 Chevy Caprice
*

Michael 
4175 CX
Haaften, The Netherlands
'76 Impala Coupe
*
Rags have it 74 caprice That is Paramount Ca 90723 :biggrin:
*

RODOLFO QUIROZ
SOUTH BEND, IN 46615
76 IMPALA CUSTOM.. 
*
Nile House
1975 chevy caprice
St, paul MN 55117
*
Tony
Cathedral City ,Ca 92234
74 Caprice

*
Ben
1976 Caprice Classic
Las Vegas NV 89128

*
Walter Minera
Laveen AZ 85339
1975 caprice Conv
*
Markie De, aka Hydrohype 
So. Cal..91343 I own and plan to restore two 76 caprice's for life!

*
TIM 
1976 IMPALA
ALBUQUREQUE,NM 87108

*
Ben "Biggy"
North Las Vegas, NV 89081
1976 Caprice

*

Mexican Mike Jones
CHI town, IL 60622
1975 Raghouse, 76 Nose

*

ADD ME TO THE LIST JOE FLORES SIGNAL HILL CA 1975 CAPRICE CONV NEED SOME TRIM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

*

FELIPE "LOWCOCHON"
IMPERIAL,CA 92251
1974 IMPALA

*
Danny San Diego,91932 76 Impala 


*
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>BIG MARC
Las Vegas,NV 89134
1975 Caprice Convertible*


*

Abe jr
1975 raghouse and 1974 raghouse
newark NJ 07102

*



   
TTT GLASSHOUSE FAMILY! 
:yes: :h5: :werd: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jc.paintswut (Nov 11, 2008)

juan c galvan
winnetka CA. 91306
1975 cnvertible
818 518 6355


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 1 2009, 04:48 PM~15530490
> *BIG MARC
> Las Vegas,NV 89134
> 1975 Caprice Convertible
> *


 whats up USO!!? :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Nov 1 2009, 10:54 PM~15533573
> *whats up USO!!? :biggrin:
> *


USO


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

for sale never been paintd pm for price


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2009, 01:13 AM~15534309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADD ASS RIGHT HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2009, 12:13 AM~15534309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

EL Chicano
Pacoima, California
1976 Chevy Caprice Glasshouse


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2009, 12:13 AM~15534309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like George Gaytons car from back in the day. Do you know? If not I'll ask him this weekend  Cool pic


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

What glasshouses are going to Traffic???


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2009, 08:06 AM~15534254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

i have some 74 glass house parts that i took of a parts car i will check tomarrow to see what i have and will post


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

what's up fella's,

Does anyone know what glasshouse's have the same frame. I have a 76 caprice and wanna get a frame to reinforce and paint.any help I'd appreciate


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

any b boby car, caprice,impala,regal,monte carlo, cutless prob from 71-76


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

i think its 74-76


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 29 2009, 02:26 AM~15501168
> *mutherfucker.... if half the people that signed the fucking list showed up to the picnic
> Elysian would have to put the 'lot full' sign out
> *


I know,I feel totally bad...about that day... things just turned into a bitch that day.
i could not rush out there after all! :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 1 2009, 10:22 AM~15528124
> *ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!
> 
> AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.
> ...


where's my name? Markie de...hydrohype...sfv. california..1976 caprice onwner of two...if i had the money I would buy the cleanest glasshoue's in the world and build a factory dedicated to reproducing every single part and option that was made for every single kind of Glasshouse....leagle or not!


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'll be at Traffic....


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Nov 2 2009, 11:53 PM~15545679
> *I'll be at Traffic....
> 
> 
> ...


OOH look at that front end! SEXY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

whats the best way to remove chrome around the front and rear window??? 
any help would be nice thanks??


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:biggrin: what up falow GLASSHOUSERS i need some halp finding an og grill for my 75 rag can u all halp  drop me a pm thanks


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 2 2009, 07:55 PM~15541900
> *where's my name? Markie de...hydrohype...sfv. california..1976 caprice onwner of two...if i had the money I would buy the cleanest glasshoue's in the world and build a factory dedicated to reproducing every single part and option that was made for every single kind of Glasshouse....leagle or not!
> *



I HEARD THAT HYDROHYPE. YOU WOULD'VE BEEN A RICH MAN. :yes: :h5: :werd: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 3 2009, 12:04 AM~15546229
> *whats the best way to remove chrome around the front and rear window???
> any help would be nice  thanks??
> *


you have to pull the clip towards you and the trim lifts off..be careful :biggrin: 
http://i37.tinypic.com/2lxi32h.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Nov 2 2009, 07:39 PM~15540962
> *i think its 74-76
> *


That's what I was always told... 2door and 4door 74-76 are the same


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 3 2009, 08:42 AM~15547985
> *That's what I was always told... 2door and 4door 74-76 are the same
> *


74 and 76 2 door are the same for sure..I just got through putting all the parts from a 74 impala frame on a 76 caprice frame


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 3 2009, 09:42 AM~15547985
> *That's what I was always told... 2door and 4door 74-76 are the same
> *



i have a 73 and a 75 im pretty sure there the same, ill take a closer look


----------



## SD76IMP (Aug 1, 2009)

Danny Zavala IMPERIAL BEACH CA,91932 1976 IMPALA CUSTOM


----------



## SD76IMP (Aug 1, 2009)

I need help getting windows all of them if anybody knows were let me know pm me thanks :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

looking for front fenders for my 74 any leads or hook ups appreciated thanks hommies


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

Nick Mayer
Niagara Falls, Cnd 
73 caprice/74 raghouse


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Johnny Vargas
Anaheim, Ca
1974 Chevrolet Impala Custom

Personally i think the list should be edited to look a little more professional, i dont think OPG, is gonna take serious somebody named "Mexican Mike Jones"(no offense), for all they know we can be making up all these names

who am i to say anything though, just my 2pennies


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

ESTEBAN HERNANDEZ
SUGARLAND,TX. 77498
75 CAPRICE CLASSIC :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 3 2009, 06:07 PM~15552275
> *Johnny Vargas
> Anaheim, Ca
> 1974 Chevrolet Impala Custom
> ...



I THINK YOU HAVE A VALID POINT ON A PROFESSIONAL BASIS. ON THAT NOTE I WILL PERSONALLY REVIEW AND TRY TO EDIT TO KEEP IT IN A PROFESSIONAL MANNER FOR BUSINESS USE.

I ALSO LIKE TO ASK EVERYONE TO PLEASE USE YOUR REAL NAMES WITH THE REST OF YOU INFO. FOR THE CAUSE. AND I LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL FOR TAKING A SECOND OF YOUR TIME FOR OUR TYPE OF CARS TO BE REPRESENTED IN THE MANUFACTURING INDUSTRY. :wave: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Nov 3 2009, 11:30 AM~15549060
> *i have a 73 and a 75 im pretty sure there the same, ill take a closer look
> *


bumper mounting is different


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

AND ENOUGH WITH THE FENDERLESS FRONT END

THANK YOU


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 3 2009, 10:28 PM~15555301
> *AND ENOUGH WITH THE FENDERLESS FRONT END
> 
> THANK YOU
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
not a virgin anymore she has been cut it lays on frame could not make it to the picnic had some family issues,is going to the paint shop next does any body got a set of stainless roof moldings i want to pattern my roof uffin: 
before








after


----------



## chadNglasshouse (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 3 2009, 08:29 PM~15553782
> *ATTENTION GLASSHOUSE FAMILY FROM NEAR AND FAR!
> 
> AFTER MEETING SOME GOOD CATS FROM THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IT ENCOURAGED ME AND I DECIDED TO TAKE IT UPON MYSELF ALONG WITH ASSISTANCE OF GUY'S THAT ARE DOWN TO TO TRY TO MAKE A MEETING WITH TONY AND OR REPRESENTATIVES OF {ORIGINAL PARTS GROUP INC} IN SEAL BEACH, CA.. THIS IS THE SAME COMPANY THAT HAD THE TELEVISED MONTE CARLO SHOW ON "LIVIN THE OW LIFE" SHOW LAST YEAR. THE REASON FOR THIS MEETING IS DISCUSS AND PROPOSE FOR THE COMPANY TO START REPRODUCING GLASSHOUSE PARTS WHICH IS LONG OVER DUE. AS WE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS KNOW THESE PARTS ARE SCARCE WHILE GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE IN LARGE NUMBERS NOT JUST ALL OVER THE U.S. BUT OVER SEAS AS WELL.
> ...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 3 2009, 11:27 PM~15557341
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> not a virgin anymore she has been cut it lays on frame could not make it to the picnic had some family issues,is going to the paint shop next does any body got a set of stainless roof moldings i want to pattern my roof  uffin:
> before
> ...


looking good man :thumbsup:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 3 2009, 09:28 PM~15555301
> *AND ENOUGH WITH THE FENDERLESS FRONT END
> 
> THANK YOU
> *


yea... edit the pic out..... better yet stop bumping the whole list...


scrolling down the same shit is getting old


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Nov 3 2009, 08:09 AM~15547718
> *you have to pull the clip towards you and the trim lifts off..be careful :biggrin:
> http://i37.tinypic.com/2lxi32h.jpg[/img]]420
> *


thanks bro is that the tool u need to remove them?? or can u use something else


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OK GLASSHOUSE FAMILY. I THINK THE LLIST IS LONG ENOUGH TO MAKE A STATEMENT SO I WILL NO LONGER BE ADDING NAMES AND INFO. ON THE PUBLIC GLASSHOUSE POST BUT I CAN STILL AD YOUR NAME ON THE LIST BY PROVIDING YOUR INFO TO MY [PM]. AGAIN THANK YOU GLASS HOUSE FAMILY.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 4 2009, 01:20 AM~15557711
> *thanks bro is that the tool u need to remove them?? or can u use something else
> *


I'm sure you can use something else..but you get the idea :biggrin:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 4 2009, 01:27 AM~15557341
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> not a virgin anymore she has been cut it lays on frame could not make it to the picnic had some family issues,is going to the paint shop next does any body got a set of stainless roof moldings i want to pattern my roof  uffin:
> before
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: muthafucka looks like it came straight from the 70's Very Nice mann!!!!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 4 2009, 08:13 AM~15558470
> *OK GLASSHOUSE FAMILY. I THINK THE LLIST IS LONG ENOUGH TO MAKE A STATEMENT SO I WILL NO LONGER BE ADDING NAMES AND INFO. ON THE PUBLIC GLASSHOUSE POST BUT I CAN STILL AD YOUR NAME ON THE LIST BY PROVIDING YOUR INFO TO MY [PM]. AGAIN THANK YOU GLASS HOUSE FAMILY.
> *


 :wave: JROCK, thanks for looking out for us Ghouse/Raghouse family. When you edit please take out:

Shops Lagaard is a 74 Caprice Classic and the new one we are working on is a 74 Rag House; VIC Santa Clara,CA 95051

Input: 

Victor Freas
San Jose, Ca 95116
owner of (Shops Laggard) a 1974 Caprice Classic H/T and 1974 Caprice Classic Convertable (No name yet).


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Interior with power seat
















WILL PART OUT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 4 2009, 10:13 AM~15558470
> *OK GLASSHOUSE FAMILY. I THINK THE LLIST IS LONG ENOUGH TO MAKE A STATEMENT SO I WILL NO LONGER BE ADDING NAMES AND INFO. ON THE PUBLIC GLASSHOUSE POST BUT I CAN STILL AD YOUR NAME ON THE LIST BY PROVIDING YOUR INFO TO MY [PM]. AGAIN THANK YOU GLASS HOUSE FAMILY.
> *



Good luck homie! I hope something comes from it. It would be nice to have a few thing we are able to buy new. Rebuilding old parts is part of the fun, BUT some things are better to have new. It will also lower the price on some of this shit. Im not cheap and have no prob spending money, BUT the price's on some of this shit is getting out of control!! Not talking about anyone in Glasshouse Fest.... E-bay


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 4 2009, 09:13 AM~15558470
> *OK GLASSHOUSE FAMILY. I THINK THE LLIST IS LONG ENOUGH TO MAKE A STATEMENT SO I WILL NO LONGER BE ADDING NAMES AND INFO. ON THE PUBLIC GLASSHOUSE POST BUT I CAN STILL AD YOUR NAME ON THE LIST BY PROVIDING YOUR INFO TO MY [PM]. AGAIN THANK YOU GLASS HOUSE FAMILY.
> *


AND TO THE PLACE THAT IS THINKING OF REMAKING THESE OLD PARTS HERE IS MY SHORT LIST OF THINGS I WOULD LIKE TO SEE ASAP

PLASTIC BODY FILLERS
1/4 GLASS TRIM
REAR LICENCE PLATE TUBS
SIDE TRIM
SKIRT HARDWEAR
LANDAU TRIM 1/2 AND FULL ROOF
COWL GRILL
REAL DASH PADS


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 4 2009, 06:23 PM~15563336
> *AND TO THE PLACE THAT IS THINKING OF REMAKING THESE OLD PARTS HERE IS MY SHORT LIST OF THINGS I WOULD LIKE TO SEE ASAP
> 
> PLASTIC BODY FILLERS
> ...



x75


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 4 2009, 05:34 PM~15564127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE LOOKS GOOD HUGO :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 4 2009, 08:35 PM~15564149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice picture man. car is looking real good.

and like sanchez said. that list of parts will certainly get sales started in the right direction.. so long as they are reasonably priced.


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 4 2009, 06:34 PM~15564127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 4 2009, 12:27 AM~15557341
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> not a virgin anymore she has been cut it lays on frame could not make it to the picnic had some family issues,is going to the paint shop next does any body got a set of stainless roof moldings i want to pattern my roof  uffin:
> before
> ...


LOOKS VERY NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 4 2009, 05:23 PM~15563336
> *AND TO THE PLACE THAT IS THINKING OF REMAKING THESE OLD PARTS HERE IS MY SHORT LIST OF THINGS I WOULD LIKE TO SEE ASAP
> 
> PLASTIC BODY FILLERS
> ...


PLASTIC THAT GOES ON EACH SIDE OF THE REAR SEAT THA GET'S BRITTLE


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 4 2009, 08:13 PM~15565330
> *LOOKS VERY NICE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

I know you low guys hate us big wheel riders..but the truth is, we both love the same style of ride..you call em glasshouses, we call em donks. The fact is that we both have trouble finding parts with these cars. You should look into the big wheel scene for help with getting OG parts company to start producing parts for these cars. Just like a 64 impala is king in the low world, a 71-76 Caprice\Impala is king in our scene. With both of us working together, maybe we can help each other out.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 4 2009, 12:27 AM~15557341
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> not a virgin anymore she has been cut it lays on frame could not make it to the picnic had some family issues,is going to the paint shop next does any body got a set of stainless roof moldings i want to pattern my roof  uffin:
> before
> ...


this is bad aasss right here :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 4 2009, 10:49 PM~15566344
> *this is bad aasss right here  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


  thanx everybody


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

my shit is almost the same color,it almost done.your ride looks clean big stomper


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 4 2009, 06:34 PM~15564127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER CLEAN  How do you pop the trunk open. The keyhole in mine is fuked up and a wrecking yard in phoenix wanted 300 dollars for a used trunk. Was thinking about shaving mine but don't know what kit to use to open the trunk. Thanks. Your Glasshouse looks fuken bad ass. As a matter of fact damn near all the Glasshouses posted in here are looken good.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 4 2009, 08:55 PM~15565758
> *I know you low guys hate us big wheel riders..but the truth is, we both love the same style of ride..you call em glasshouses, we call em donks. The fact is that we both have trouble finding parts with these cars. You should look into the big wheel scene for help with getting OG parts company to start producing parts for these cars. Just like a 64 impala is king in the low world, a 71-76 Caprice\Impala is king in our scene. With both of us working together, maybe we can help each other out.
> *


Nope, the donkers destroy the fuck out of any car they get their hands on them. Hope that scene goes by way of the dinosaurs to save as many virgin cars as possible left out there.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 4 2009, 05:23 PM~15563336
> *AND TO THE PLACE THAT IS THINKING OF REMAKING THESE OLD PARTS HERE IS MY SHORT LIST OF THINGS I WOULD LIKE TO SEE ASAP
> 
> PLASTIC BODY FILLERS
> ...



real dash pads with the three speakers on em. 
also rear fender rocker panels.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 4 2009, 08:55 PM~15565758
> *I know you low guys hate us big wheel riders..but the truth is, we both love the same style of ride..you call em glasshouses, we call em donks. The fact is that we both have trouble finding parts with these cars. You should look into the big wheel scene for help with getting OG parts company to start producing parts for these cars. Just like a 64 impala is king in the low world, a 71-76 Caprice\Impala is king in our scene. With both of us working together, maybe we can help each other out.
> *



Hmmmmmm..... working together. sounds good.  to tell you the truth i dont even hate donks. its kinda cool that we have diferent varieties and tast in fixing our rides. LOWRIDERS, DONKS, HOT RODS, its all good. stop the hatting and start appreciating each other. just dont post them in here though, coo  thats the way i see it. I dont care if any body gets mad at me. Im still a LOWRIDA!  


Mr. Glass
One Nine Seven Six


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Nov 5 2009, 12:33 AM~15567759
> *Hmmmmmm..... working together. sounds good.    to tell you the truth i dont even hate donks. its kinda cool that we have diferent varieties and tast in fixing our rides. LOWRIDERS, DONKS, HOT RODS, its all good. stop the hatting and start appreciating each other. just dont post them in here though, coo    thats the way i see it. I dont care if any body gets mad at me. Im still a LOWRIDA!
> Mr. Glass
> One Nine Seven Six
> *


Nah, homie, I aint gonna post any, I respect that fact that this is a Topic about lowrider Glasshouses. I just dont understand the hate sometimes..shit we all love the same body style, why not work together to get more parts avaliable..and stop this glasshouse\donk civil war lol..


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 5 2009, 05:59 AM~15568405
> *Nah, homie, I aint gonna post any, I respect that fact that this is a Topic about lowrider Glasshouses. I just dont understand the hate sometimes..shit we all love  the same body style, why not work together to get more parts avaliable..and stop this glasshouse\donk civil war  lol..
> *



haha civil war. shi im down to stop it. and we can work together i got no problem.


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

just posted fo sale


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

how the fuck can you say you love the same body lines....then put a big ass "skittles" sticker across it...


I'm very sorry but helping these guys will only make things worse


and it is a glasshouse don't post that D' shit....


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 5 2009, 11:16 AM~15570338
> *how the fuck can you say you love the same body lines....then put a big ass "skittles" sticker across it...
> I'm very sorry but helping these guys will only make things worse
> and it is a glasshouse don't post that D' shit....
> *


 The cars were only popular with lowriders in Cali before people started putting big wheels on them, so there wouldnt really be very much market for any restoration parts if the "donks" didnt help out. 

With that said I ALWAYS wanted a Glasshouse since I could remember. And the stupid "theme" cars and big lifts are out of style since about 04. Now its 24s, 26s and 28s tucked under the skirts with big motors. Riding big rims doesnt mess up cars anymore than wrapping the frame in 3/16 steel cutting holes in it and putting 1000 lbs of pumps and batteries in the trunk to hop it 40 inches off the ground. 

Like lowriding there is a tasteful and a tacky way to do it, you cant judge all the cars by a few.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

this is a lowrider website..we are lowriders..this is not a fad..this is our lifestyle :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> not a virgin anymore she has been cut it lays on frame could not make it to the picnic had some family issues,is going to the paint shop next does any body got a set of stainless roof moldings i want to pattern my roof uffin:
> before
> 
> ...


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Nov 5 2009, 02:51 PM~15572506
> *
> *


thanks tiny homie at 760 customs in escondido lifted it for me had a good experience no bull shit my car was in and out quality work :thumbsup:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

the thing with donks is they dont have too look good they have to be out there to grab attension good and bad donks are about showing off and actin a fool its to show off your status..


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

1. don't really care for donks, don't care if they exist or not, just don't post them on this topic. :biggrin: 

2.as for all this talk about making reproduction this or that, to me its just going to ruin it for everyone. build one by just getting your repro parts online takes the fun away from owning one to me. i guess owning a house will be like owning a 64 impala everyone will have one. its always taken a speacial love for these cars to build one and because of just that, the hard time we have looking for the parts. and the good felling we get when we score on a clean or even new old stock parts. but i guess im just rambling now and it probably makes no sense o well. :uh:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Nov 1 2009, 06:16 PM~15530692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :wave: 

WSup my brotha's from anotha!!!???

TTT for the GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE FAMILY


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 5 2009, 02:48 PM~15573175
> *thanks tiny homie at 760 customs in escondido lifted it for me had a good experience no bull shit my car was in and out quality work  :thumbsup:
> *


looks good bro, post a pic of the setup :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 5 2009, 03:24 PM~15573498
> *1. don't really care for donks, don't care if they exist or not, just don't post them on this topic. :biggrin:
> 
> 2.as for all this talk about making reproduction this or that, to me its just going to ruin it for everyone. build one by just getting your repro parts online takes the fun away from owning one to me. i guess owning a house  will be like owning a 64 impala everyone will have one. its always taken a speacial love for these cars to build one and because of just that, the hard time we have looking for the parts. and the good felling we get when we score on a clean or even new old stock parts. but i guess im just rambling now and it probably makes no sense o well. :uh:
> *



I'm 100% in agreement with you brother....I've been doing this for a minute now(building/searching/ridin')...and all bullshit aside...it would be a slap in the face...to open a catalog and build my car...


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

just to lay and play is going to get alot of upgrades i just wanted the suspension work done before it got painted its under construction








i also trew in this oldschool alpine is a 3 disc all in one changer








she was real dirty when i posted those pictures yesturday i had to do her justice and give har a wash


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 5 2009, 05:48 PM~15575073
> *just to lay and play is going to get alot of upgrades i just wanted the suspension work done before it got painted its under construction
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: BIG STOMPER she is :nicoderm: ing sweet with those 30 spoke Starwires. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 5 2009, 05:48 PM~15575073
> *just to lay and play is going to get alot of upgrades i just wanted the suspension work done before it got painted its under construction
> 
> 
> ...


damn this house is baaad


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SD76IMP_@Nov 3 2009, 04:05 PM~15551650
> *I need help getting windows all  of them if anybody knows were let me know pm me thanks :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


I got back glass and quarter glass off a 74 parts car also got other parts if needed I'm up north in Stockton,Ca


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@Nov 5 2009, 06:54 PM~15575798
> *I got back glass and quarter glass off a 74 parts car also got other parts if needed I'm up north in Stockton,Ca
> *


does the side glass have the "Landau" script?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 5 2009, 05:48 PM~15575073
> *just to lay and play is going to get alot of upgrades i just wanted the suspension work done before it got painted its under construction
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good bro, i got the same thing in mine, 2 pumps 4 batteries, im only running 2 switches, i just wanted to lay and play myself, i wasnt looking for a fast setup either, it goes up really smooth, ill post pics of mine later


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 5 2009, 06:48 PM~15575073
> *just to lay and play is going to get alot of upgrades i just wanted the suspension work done before it got painted its under construction
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 5 2009, 04:48 PM~15575073
> *just to lay and play is going to get alot of upgrades i just wanted the suspension work done before it got painted its under construction
> 
> 
> ...


Nice OG ride homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 5 2009, 04:48 PM~15575073
> *just to lay and play is going to get alot of upgrades i just wanted the suspension work done before it got painted its under construction
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

good deal here...

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/1449081231.html


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

76 moonroof caprice $3500! 
someone in the glasshouse family jump on it!

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/1450618575.html


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

Heres the moonroof Glasshouse....

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/1449358658.html


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/1453612110.html


anybody ever heard of this? dude says they do it down in FL all the time, 72......with a 76 front clip. looks like it lines up pretty damn good too...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 5 2009, 06:46 PM~15575710
> *damn this house is baaad
> *


x2..... gotta love the old school alpine


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

thanx everybody will post pics again once is already painted im looking for a sun roof also stainless moldings the ones that go under the quater window i want to pattern my roof hit me up thanx


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great work bro... house is looking real nice


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 5 2009, 11:57 PM~15579227
> *thanx everybody will post pics again once is already painted im looking for a sun roof also stainless moldings the ones that go under the quater window i want to pattern my roof hit me up thanx
> *


hit up tjones, im pretty sure he can help you out, i had picked up a set from him a while back


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Nov 5 2009, 08:23 PM~15577669
> *Heres the moonroof Glasshouse....
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/1449358658.html
> *


THIS HOUSE IS SICK


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 21 2005, 02:31 AM~2879959
> * da M
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 5 2009, 02:24 PM~15573498
> *1. don't really care for donks, don't care if they exist or not, just don't post them on this topic. :biggrin:
> 
> 2.as for all this talk about making reproduction this or that, to me its just going to ruin it for everyone. build one by just getting your repro parts online takes the fun away from owning one to me. i guess owning a house  will be like owning a 64 impala everyone will have one. its always taken a speacial love for these cars to build one and because of just that, the hard time we have looking for the parts. and the good felling we get when we score on a clean or even new old stock parts. but i guess im just rambling now and it probably makes no sense o well. :uh:
> *


i second that real talk


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

X2


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 5 2009, 04:24 PM~15573498
> *1. don't really care for donks, don't care if they exist or not, just don't post them on this topic. :biggrin:
> 
> 2.as for all this talk about making reproduction this or that, to me its just going to ruin it for everyone. build one by just getting your repro parts online takes the fun away from owning one to me. i guess owning a house  will be like owning a 64 impala everyone will have one. its always taken a speacial love for these cars to build one and because of just that, the hard time we have looking for the parts. and the good felling we get when we score on a clean or even new old stock parts. but i guess im just rambling now and it probably makes no sense o well. :uh:
> *



I AGREE WITH YOU STRAY 52 ON STATEMENT NUMBER 1.  

AS FOR STATEMENT NUMBER 2. I UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE TREASURE HUNTING OF PARTS AND TO SOME DEGREE THE GOOD FEELING OF THE LUCK FINDING THAT SPECIFIC PART YOUR RIDE IS A GOOD FEELING. BUT ON THE FLIP SIDE TO THAT. NOT EVERYONE HAS THE TIME AND THE AFFORDABILITY TO HUNT AND PAY TO THE HIGHEST BIDDER OF PARTS ALL THE TIME. THAT IN TURN IS NOT FUN BUT FUSTRATING AT BEST. I SEEN SOME CATS LET THERE GLASSHOUSE GO DO TO THE LACK OF PARTS TO FIX THEM BECAUSE OF LACK OF PARTS AFTER AN ACCIDENT OR TIME LIMITATIONS TO RESTORE THEM VERSUS SOME OTHER TYPE OF CLASSICS THAT GIVE AN ALTERNATIVE TO FINISH THERE PROJECTS BACKED BY SUPPLIERS {MANUFACTURERS}.

THIS BEING SAID. HAVING REMANUFATUTERED PARTS IS GOING TO GIVE A ALTERNATIVE TO HAVE PARTS WHEN SCARCE PARTS FOR THE GLASSHOUSE IS NO MORE. THE CLOCK IS TICKING WITH THE ORIGINAL PARTS ARE GETTING SMALLER AND LIMITED. AND THAT'S ON THE REAL.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JUST FOR THE UPDATE TO THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY. I CONTACTED {ORIGIAL PARTS GROUP}. THE POINT OF CONTACT {TONY} WILL BE BACK IN THE OFFICE ON MONDAY. SO I WILL TRY TO MAKE CONTACT WITH HIM MONDAY MORNING AND GO FROM THERE.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 6 2009, 12:17 PM~15583250
> *I AGREE WITH YOU STRY 52 ON STATEMENT NUMBER 1.
> 
> AS FOR STATEMENT NUMBER 2. I UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE TREASURE HUNTING OF PARTS AND TO SOME DEGREE THE GOOD FEELING OF THE LUCK FINDING THAT SPECIFIC PART YOUR RIDE IS A GOOD FEELING. BUT ON THE FLIP SIDE TO THAT. NOT EVERYONE HAS THE TIME AND THE AFFORDABILITY TO HUNT AND PAY TO THE HIGHEST BIDDER OF PARTS ALL THE TIME. THAT IN TURN IS NOT FUN BUT FUSTRATING AT BEST. I SEEN SOME CATS LET THERE GLASSHOUSE GO DO TO THE LACK OF PARTS TO FIX THEM BECAUSE OF LACK OF PARTS AFTER AN ACCIDENT OR TIME LIMITATIONS TO RESTORE THEM VERSUS SOME OTHER TYPE OF CLASSICS THAT GIVE AN ALTERNATIVE TO FINISH THERE PROJECTS BACKED BY SUPPLIERS {MANUFACTURERS}.
> ...


thats what set us apart apart from the rest!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 6 2009, 11:17 AM~15583250
> *I AGREE WITH YOU STRAY 52 ON STATEMENT NUMBER 1.
> 
> AS FOR STATEMENT NUMBER 2. I UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE TREASURE HUNTING OF PARTS AND TO SOME DEGREE THE GOOD FEELING OF THE LUCK FINDING THAT SPECIFIC PART YOUR RIDE IS A GOOD FEELING. BUT ON THE FLIP SIDE TO THAT. NOT EVERYONE HAS THE TIME AND THE AFFORDABILITY TO HUNT AND PAY TO THE HIGHEST BIDDER OF PARTS ALL THE TIME. THAT IN TURN IS NOT FUN BUT FUSTRATING AT BEST. I SEEN SOME CATS LET THERE GLASSHOUSE GO DO TO THE LACK OF PARTS TO FIX THEM BECAUSE OF LACK OF PARTS AFTER AN ACCIDENT OR TIME LIMITATIONS TO RESTORE THEM VERSUS SOME OTHER TYPE OF CLASSICS THAT GIVE AN ALTERNATIVE TO FINISH THERE PROJECTS BACKED BY SUPPLIERS {MANUFACTURERS}.
> ...


i agree. trying to find these parts can be part of the excitement of building these. but it can be frustrating and depressing. some people want to rip you off just cuz they know these parts are almost impossible to find. sometimes just have to pay what it costs but at the same time not trying to build a glasshouse at the same price of a 58...

and even if they came out with repops, im sure itll be like the 60s chevys where the repops arent as great as the ogs. og will still be the way to go. so if hunting for og parts is your thing, you can still do that :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 6 2009, 03:01 PM~15583633
> *i agree. trying to find these parts can be part of the excitement of building these. but it can be frustrating and depressing. some people want to rip you off just cuz they know these parts are almost impossible to find. sometimes just have to pay what it costs but at the same time not trying to build a glasshouse at the same price of a 58...
> 
> and even if they came out with repops, im sure itll be like the 60s chevys where the repops arent as great as the ogs. og will still be the way to go. so if hunting for og parts is your thing, you can still do that :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 6 2009, 01:01 PM~15583633
> *i agree. trying to find these parts can be part of the excitement of building these. but it can be frustrating and depressing. some people want to rip you off just cuz they know these parts are almost impossible to find. sometimes just have to pay what it costs but at the same time not trying to build a glasshouse at the same price of a 58...
> 
> and even if they came out with repops, im sure itll be like the 60s chevys where the repops arent as great as the ogs. og will still be the way to go. so if hunting for og parts is your thing, you can still do that :biggrin:
> *


i agree with you on that one, there was a dude awhile back with NOS quarter window trim, he was asking $1g for the pair


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 6 2009, 12:22 PM~15583312
> *thats what set us apart apart from the rest!
> *


AMEN!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 6 2009, 02:12 PM~15584270
> *i agree with you on that one, there was a dude awhile back with NOS quarter window trim, he was asking $1g for the pair
> *


about 10 years ago someone had some sets he got from bobs antiques(who had nos 76' headers,grills,side moldings...a fuckin treasure of stuff)....wanted $500 for those trims


if they were stainless... it would of been a done.... but for plastic chromefuck that


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHOPPER 76, BIG STOMPER, harborareaPhil, ANTDOGG
Row call :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 5 2009, 02:48 PM~15573175
> *thanks tiny homie at 760 customs in escondido lifted it for me had a good experience no bull shit my car was in and out quality work  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 5 2009, 05:48 PM~15575073
> *just to lay and play is going to get alot of upgrades i just wanted the suspension work done before it got painted its under construction
> 
> 
> ...



looks better clean!!!    bring it by so i can zip tie those wires and tuck'em


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

I like that this is an underground following for these types of chevys, but i hate that they are getting harder to come by, especially now that the donk scene is after them too! Less cars and parts for us.


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

Everthink that when this donk craze is dead, well be chasing them down and restoring them and bringing them back down to the ground?? :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 6 2009, 04:12 PM~15584270
> *i agree with you on that one, there was a dude awhile back with NOS quarter window trim, he was asking $1g for the pair
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hataposer (May 17, 2006)

im looking for a driverside fender for a 73 if you know someone that has one...... please let me know !


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup with some update pics everyone.....what's new... I need some motivation..... I'll pull the covers off my shit and take some flicks


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Nov 6 2009, 09:03 PM~15587959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Nov 6 2009, 09:03 PM~15587959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









































:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt 

i need a nother 76 lol


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 6 2009, 01:48 AM~15575073
> *just to lay and play is going to get alot of upgrades i just wanted the suspension work done before it got painted its under construction
> 
> 
> ...


nice color and wheels !!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 6 2009, 03:12 PM~15584270
> *i agree with you on that one, there was a dude awhile back with NOS quarter window trim, he was asking $1g for the pair
> *


Fuck put down that crack pipe :around:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

from the show" chico and the man "
http://i34.tinypic.com/2v30dbs.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

i got og bumper filers for a 76 never paintd


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Nov 5 2009, 01:44 AM~15567388
> *SUPER CLEAN   How do you pop the trunk open. The keyhole in mine is fuked up and a wrecking yard in phoenix wanted 300 dollars for a used trunk. Was thinking about shaving mine but don't know what kit to use to open the trunk. Thanks. Your Glasshouse looks fuken bad ass. As a matter of fact damn near all the Glasshouses posted in here are looken good.
> *


Thanks bro. I had a local sound shop install the trunk and door poppers with alarm. They used Autolok and havent had any problems.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15595124
FILLERS FOR SALE


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 7 2009, 10:40 AM~15591213
> *ttt
> 
> i need a nother 76 lol
> *


you and me both


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

TTT  

Joseph Gonzalez
Santa Ana, CA. 92703
74 Raghouse


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT 4 GLASSHOUSE FEST.............................................


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP CHOPPER


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 8 2009, 07:56 PM~15602446
> *SUP CHOPPER
> *


sup :biggrin: TRAFFiC SHOW


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Nov 9 2009, 02:18 PM~15610270
> *sup :biggrin: TRAFFiC SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Still need this fucking trim, guess nobody had it


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

HELP !! wuz up glasshouse fam need help on getting the GAPS/REVEALS right on my

quarterpanel to door , door to fender , and fender to hood on my 74 CAPRICE. Taking

off my front clip and want to put it right . Does anybody know what the gaps should be 

im gonna put the 74 moldings on Someone told me the door to fender & door to 

Q.P.should be 1/4"inch. also how many spacers do you guys have on the top fender

mount by the door i have three should there be any?? if anyone could take the time to measure it would help alot let me kno 
THANKS  :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

sorry if this aint a glasshouse


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Nov 9 2009, 03:18 PM~15610270
> *sup :biggrin: TRAFFiC SHOW
> 
> 
> ...



anymore shots of the trim on this one?
looks like woodgrain?


TTT for all the patterns :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Nov 10 2009, 02:00 AM~15617410
> *anymore shots of the trim on this one?
> looks like woodgrain?
> TTT for all the patterns :biggrin:
> *


looks like verigated gold leaf


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 9 2009, 10:32 PM~15616550
> *HELP !!    wuz up glasshouse fam need help on getting the GAPS/REVEALS right  on my
> 
> quarterpanel to door , door to fender , and fender to hood on my 74 CAPRICE. Taking
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 10 2009, 03:00 AM~15617187
> *sorry if this aint a glasshouse
> 
> 
> ...



looks good to me man.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OK. FOR ALL PARTY THAT WAS INTERESTED IN GLASSHOUSE PARTS. I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH THE OPG SECRETARY. TONY IS IN A MEETING. I STATED THE BUSINESS AND LEFT A RETURN NUMBER. SO I'M CROSSING MY FINGERS FOR A RETURN CALL FROM HIM AND KEEP YOU GUY'S POSTED.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NEW UPDATE. TONY HAS RETURNED A PHONE CALL. AS WE COMMUNICATED. HE'S EXPRESSED INTERESTS IN THE GLASSHOUSE. HE EXPLAINED THAT I NEED TO DIRECT THE MANUFACTURING INTEREST TO THEIR SISTER COMPANY THAT CAN MAKE B BODY GM AUTOS CLASSIC INDUSTRIES. SO IWILL TRY TO GET IN TOUCH WITH THERE MARKETING DIRECTER TO FURTHER PURSUE THE GLASSHOUSE CAUSE.

AND JUST A SIDE NOTE. TONY OF OPG IS INTERESTED IN ATTENDING THE NEXT GLASSHOUSE PICNIC TO CHECK OUT, SEE, AND LEARN MORE ABOUT THE GLASSHOUSE COMMUNITTY.

ALSO FOR GUY'S THAT HAVE CADILLAC LOWRIDERS. OPG IS WORKING ON A SPECIAL ON CADILLACS. FROM CLASSICS TO LOWRIDERS TO CUSTOM HOT RODS. IT WILL BE AIRED ON HOT ROD TV. HE STATED HE WILL GIVE ME A CALL ONCE THE DATE/INFO. SET IS SET.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 10 2009, 01:16 PM~15620519
> *NEW UPDATE. TONY HAS RETURNED A PHONE CALL. AS WE COMMUNICATED. HE'S EXPRESSED INTERESTS IN THE GLASSHOUSE. HE EXPLAINED THAT I NEED TO DIRECT THE MANUFACTURING INTEREST TO THEIR SISTER COMPANY THAT CAN MAKE B BODY GM AUTOS CLASSIC INDUSTRIES. SO IWILL TRY TO GET IN TOUCH WITH THERE MARKETING DIRECTER TO FURTHER PURSUE THE GLASSHOUSE CAUSE.
> 
> AND JUST A SIDE NOTE. TONY OF OPG IS INTERESTED IN ATTENDING THE NEXT GLASSHOUSE PICNIC TO CHECK OUT, SEE, AND LEARN MORE ABOUT THE GLASSHOUSE COMMUNITTY.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good work homie


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 9 2009, 10:25 PM~15615031
> *Still need this  fucking trim, guess nobody had it
> 
> 
> ...


I know I could find one just not the chrome one.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hey 509rider....I got that piece I had told you about sitting in my center console...you could just grind it smooth...prob look better than missing?

pm your address I'll send it to you


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 10 2009, 11:16 AM~15620519
> *NEW UPDATE. TONY HAS RETURNED A PHONE CALL. AS WE COMMUNICATED. HE'S EXPRESSED INTERESTS IN THE GLASSHOUSE. HE EXPLAINED THAT I NEED TO DIRECT THE MANUFACTURING INTEREST TO THEIR SISTER COMPANY THAT CAN MAKE B BODY GM AUTOS CLASSIC INDUSTRIES. SO IWILL TRY TO GET IN TOUCH WITH THERE MARKETING DIRECTER TO FURTHER PURSUE THE GLASSHOUSE CAUSE.
> 
> AND JUST A SIDE NOTE. TONY OF OPG IS INTERESTED IN ATTENDING THE NEXT GLASSHOUSE PICNIC TO CHECK OUT, SEE, AND LEARN MORE ABOUT THE GLASSHOUSE COMMUNITTY.
> ...


good job ...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 10 2009, 04:36 PM~15624276
> *I know I could find one just not the chrome one.
> *


hey 509rider..i got the piece you need.pm me your address and ill send it.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 10 2009, 09:36 AM~15620092
> *OK. FOR ALL PARTY THAT  WAS INTERESTED IN GLASSHOUSE PARTS. I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH THE OPG SECRETARY. TONY IS IN A MEETING. I STATED THE BUSINESS AND LEFT A RETURN NUMBER. SO I'M CROSSING MY FINGERS FOR A RETURN CALL FROM HIM AND KEEP YOU GUY'S POSTED.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 10 2009, 07:23 PM~15625692


Feel free to get this shit outta here and kick rocks.


TOPDOGG We need a lil cleaning please.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

i need the same peices 509rider needs,been looking for 3 years now,fucking pain in the ass to find,if anybody has any extra sets please let me know


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Nov 10 2009, 11:05 PM~15628598
> *i need the same peices 509rider needs,been looking for 3 years now,fucking pain in the ass to find,if anybody has any extra sets please let me know
> *


Do you need the chrome ones or the style that looks like stiching in the middle?

I am sure I can get my hands on a the stiching style one but of the ones I know I might be able to rob parts from none of them are the chrome style.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 9 2009, 10:32 PM~15616550
> *HELP !!    wuz up glasshouse fam need help on getting the GAPS/REVEALS right  on my
> 
> quarterpanel to door , door to fender , and fender to hood on my 74 CAPRICE. Taking
> ...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

my header panel & fenders line up but it sits lower than my hood and theres a big gap betwen the hood & header panel .  the back of hood lines up with fenders is the core support mounts just regular body mounts or wat r they called?? is that the problem?? could something be bent??


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

heres the homies jc76 waiting for its engine


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 11 2009, 04:46 PM~15637094
> *heres the homies jc76  waiting for its engine
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 9 2009, 10:32 PM~15616550
> *HELP !!    wuz up glasshouse fam need help on getting the GAPS/REVEALS right  on my
> 
> quarterpanel to door , door to fender , and fender to hood on my 74 CAPRICE. Taking
> ...


pm me or whatever


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Nov 10 2009, 09:38 PM~15628243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clean up taken care of.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thank you toppdog


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Nov 11 2009, 06:34 PM~15636968
> *
> *


Thanks bro thats the part i need, email sent. Any other spare parts??


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 11 2009, 07:30 PM~15638854
> *Thanks bro thats the part i need, email sent. Any other spare parts??
> *


I KNEW THE HOMIES WOULD COME THRU FOR YA 509'ER!!!!!


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 11 2009, 05:55 AM~15631047
> *my header panel & fenders line up but it sits lower than my hood and theres a big gap betwen the hood & header panel .    the back of hood lines up with fenders is the core support mounts just regular body mounts or wat r they called?? is that the problem?? could something be bent??
> *


Hood adjusters, at core support, on and adjusted correctly? Is the hood lower than the front header panel or higher?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Nov 11 2009, 08:55 PM~15639148
> *I KNEW THE HOMIES WOULD COME THRU FOR YA 509'ER!!!!!
> 
> *


whatup USO


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is Shops Laggard at the TRAFFIC car show on Sunday.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Nov 11 2009, 09:55 PM~15639148
> *I KNEW THE HOMIES WOULD COME THRU FOR YA 509'ER!!!!!
> 
> *


Love the family of G housers


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 2 2009, 12:13 AM~15534309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This shot was taken from the movie "The Hunter" starring Steve McQueen in the early 80's. The owner of the red Glasshouse is George Gayton. The owner of the blue Glasshouse was Henry "Commander" Rodriguez. Both were Imperial(L.A) members at the time. George still owns this car to this day and now proudly flies Premier(L.A) plaque.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 5 2009, 04:48 PM~15575073
> *just to lay and play is going to get alot of upgrades i just wanted the suspension work done before it got painted its under construction
> 
> 
> ...


looking good stomper :thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 11 2009, 08:18 PM~15639327
> *whatup USO
> *


what up og! my ragg is finally (after years of scrimping and saving) going in for metal work. In a week or 2 my good friend is gonna start with new 1/4s and trunk floor replacement....other than the birth of my son and building a new house....THIS MAKES MY DECADE!!! 
i cant wait to one day roll this ragghouse down avalon blvd in carson with my USOS and stop in to freeway clothing for some triple x white tees!!


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

hey homies help me out with those landau corners,big 509rider im glad you got yours homie,i hope the brothers can help me out,shit i need both corners


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Nov 11 2009, 07:56 PM~15639154
> *Hood adjusters, at core support, on and adjusted correctly? Is the hood lower than the front header panel or higher?
> *


tried that and the striker still the header panel is lower than hood if i move the latch lower it doesnt close someone told me its might be the mounts on the core support r worn out if so wat r those mounts called r they just body mounts where do i get them??
thanks for the help i guess no one else knos


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 9 2009, 10:32 PM~15616550
> *HELP !!    wuz up glasshouse fam need help on getting the GAPS/REVEALS right  on my
> 
> quarterpanel to door , door to fender , and fender to hood on my 74 CAPRICE. Taking
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :0 :angry:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

does anybody kno where to get the body mounts 4 a glasshouse ??? will 71-73 work ???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Nov 11 2009, 10:20 PM~15640080
> *what up og! my ragg is finally (after years of scrimping and saving) going in for metal work. In a week or 2 my good friend is gonna start with new 1/4s and trunk floor replacement....other than the birth of my son and building a new house....THIS MAKES MY DECADE!!!
> i cant wait to one day roll this ragghouse down avalon blvd in carson with my USOS and stop in to freeway clothing for some triple x white tees!!
> *



....sorry bro...freeway is going out of business...but we got mr.bigs down the street



looking forward to seeing some progress pics


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 12 2009, 03:08 PM~15642227
> *does anybody kno where to get the body mounts 4 a glasshouse ???    will 71-73 work ???
> *


x2

Still haven't found a set for my Ghouse too.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 11 2009, 10:59 PM~15641043
> *tried that and the striker still the header panel is lower than hood if i move the latch lower it doesnt close someone told me its might be the mounts on the core support r worn out  if so wat r those mounts called r they just body mounts where do i get them??
> thanks for the help i guess no one else knos
> *


 on my 74 impala I used one of the body mounts for the core support..some of the body mounts are the same as the core support on 74 ..rubber with metal in the center that is usually rusty


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Nov 12 2009, 09:15 AM~15643933
> *on my 74 impala I used one of the body mounts for the core support..some of the body mounts are the same as the core support on 74 ..rubber with metal in the center that is usually rusty
> *


where u get the body mounts??from another car ?? i have a parts car but i would like new ones
thanks 4 replying uffin: :biggrin: :420: :420:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 10 2009, 01:16 PM~15620519
> *NEW UPDATE. TONY HAS RETURNED A PHONE CALL. AS WE COMMUNICATED. HE'S EXPRESSED INTERESTS IN THE GLASSHOUSE. HE EXPLAINED THAT I NEED TO DIRECT THE MANUFACTURING INTEREST TO THEIR SISTER COMPANY THAT CAN MAKE B BODY GM AUTOS CLASSIC INDUSTRIES. SO IWILL TRY TO GET IN TOUCH WITH THERE MARKETING DIRECTER TO FURTHER PURSUE THE GLASSHOUSE CAUSE.
> 
> AND JUST A SIDE NOTE. TONY OF OPG IS INTERESTED IN ATTENDING THE NEXT GLASSHOUSE PICNIC TO CHECK OUT, SEE, AND LEARN MORE ABOUT THE GLASSHOUSE COMMUNITTY.
> ...


i got a lo lo LAC 90. . .PM ME info we in the midwest & theres sum clean whips out here N MINNESOTA too, but gettn NO luv. .


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 1 2009, 11:13 PM~15534309
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 I remember that movie! Steve Mcqueen was a bounty hunter or something and he drove that yellow conv that's parked in front of the house and it had manual steering 

:biggrin: 

I members

they also had a mean lowrider lineup caravanin' in one of the scenes!!!


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 5 2009, 10:16 AM~15570338
> *how the fuck can you say you love the same body lines....then put a big ass "skittles" sticker across it...
> I'm very sorry but helping these guys will only make things worse
> and it is a glasshouse don't post that D' shit....
> *


Hey man, you need to relax... just like there are some really tack lowriders, the same goes for big wheel rides.. all that lifting and sticker shit gets no respect, only the cats that are into it for the fad do that shit...and that was 5 years ago. Clean and tucking is what the standard is now, and you have to touch everything from top to bottom. 

Just like lowriders started off and evolved, gig wheel rides are also, and more and more really clean ones are being built every day..this aint no fad for us homie, weve been riding like this in the black communities in the Midwest, and South sense the 80`s...the only thing that has changed has been the wheel size, the wheels used to be cragers and vouges, then it moved to gold daytons and vouges..now to bigger wheels, so you can chill on that fad shit.

The whole point is, that we love the same style car, and if we work together we can get parts...so what if I want to put some 26` s and tuck my ride..what the fuck is it to you that you get all but hurt over it?....grow up homie, and share the fucking sand box, you aint 4 no more....


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 11 2009, 08:26 PM~15638180
> *Clean up taken care of.
> 
> *


Thank you very much as allways.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 12 2009, 11:08 AM~15645051
> *where u get the body mounts??from another car ?? i have a parts car but i would like new ones
> thanks 4 replying uffin:  :biggrin:  :420:  :420:
> *


yeah they were used from another car


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 12 2009, 01:38 PM~15645806
> *Hey man, you need to relax... just like there are some really tack lowriders, the same goes for big wheel rides.. all that lifting and sticker shit gets no respect, only the cats that are into it for the fad do that shit...and that was 5 years ago. Clean and tucking is what the standard is now, and you have to touch everything from top to bottom.
> 
> Just like lowriders started off and evolved, gig wheel rides are also, and more and more really clean ones are being built every day..this aint no fad for us homie, weve been riding like this in the black communities in the Midwest, and South sense the 80`s...the only thing that has changed has been the wheel size, the wheels used to be cragers and vouges, then it moved to gold daytons and vouges..now to bigger wheels, so you can chill on that fad shit.
> ...


You are not in the fuckin sand box here fool your on layitlow go smoke another root, shine up your wheels then sign into howtofuckupaclassicchevy.com


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

anyone got a compelte front grill and filler for a 74 impala


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

first off I'm very happy to see who's actually butthurt here this is a lowrider site...and most importantly this is the glasshouse fest... so we don't want to hear or see big wheels...

and secondly... if you even want to have any kind of positive response here start off by not using that donk word.... it's a major disrepect to glasshouse owners...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 12 2009, 02:16 PM~15645126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 12 2009, 05:10 PM~15647892
> *first off I'm very happy to see who's actually butthurt here this is a lowrider site...and most importantly this is the glasshouse fest... so we don't want to hear or see big wheels...
> 
> and secondly... if you even want to have any kind of positive response here start off by not using that donk word.... it's a major disrepect to glasshouse owners...
> *


x2


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 12 2009, 05:10 PM~15647892
> *first off I'm very happy to see who's actually butthurt here this is a lowrider site...and most importantly this is the glasshouse fest... so we don't want to hear or see big wheels...
> 
> and secondly... if you even want to have any kind of positive response here start off by not using that donk word.... it's a major disrepect to glasshouse owners...
> *


Ok buddy you win lol...you feel better now?


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

majestics sd


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

badass gold


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

nice glasshouse.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Nov 12 2009, 05:10 PM~15648426
> *majestics sd
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Keepin a glasshouse gangsta is with 13's,14, and stocks. Big rims are for trucks an new cars' I love glasshouses' Do me a favor don't make them look bad' The car is a luxury car' Some people treat it like a monster car' From your's truly Mr.Glasshouse


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 11 2009, 08:34 PM~15639492
> *Here is Shops Laggard at the TRAFFIC car show on Sunday.
> 
> 
> ...


SHE LOOKS GOOD VIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 11 2009, 04:46 PM~15637094
> *heres the homies jc76  waiting for its engine
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

I have to crank doors.back seat. and trunk for sale' i let them go for 2oo obo just pm if interested


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

just thought id share this shot with you guys, thanks to the homie BIGMIKE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 12 2009, 06:24 PM~15649160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 12 2009, 04:10 PM~15647892
> *first off I'm very happy to see who's actually butthurt here this is a lowrider site...and most importantly this is the glasshouse fest... so we don't want to hear or see big wheels...
> 
> and secondly... if you even want to have any kind of positive response here start off by not using that donk word.... it's a major disrepect to glasshouse owners...
> *


X 76


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 12 2009, 06:24 PM~15649160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

how do u repair hood hinges?? do u need to remove the door hinge to replace hinge pin & bushing any links?? :banghead: :dunno:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 12 2009, 07:28 PM~15649195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car but them wheels got to go..


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 12 2009, 07:32 PM~15649248
> *nice car but them wheels got to go..
> *


JUST BOUGHT IT THATS HOW IT CAME


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 12 2009, 08:28 PM~15649195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean but post it up when you get the suv wheels off kthxby


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 12 2009, 07:35 PM~15649301
> *JUST BOUGHT IT THATS HOW IT CAME
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 11 2009, 10:34 PM~15639492
> *Here is Shops Laggard at the TRAFFIC car show on Sunday.
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Vic,It's Lou,ride looked clean in Ontario homie.  1st time seeing it in person since its been completed.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 11 2009, 11:59 PM~15641043
> *tried that and the striker still the header panel is lower than hood if i move the latch lower it doesnt close someone told me its might be the mounts on the core support r worn out  if so wat r those mounts called r they just body mounts where do i get them??
> thanks for the help i guess no one else knos
> *


I got those radiator core support mounts from Classic Industries, they look a lil diferent and you might have to take a lil bit of a grinder to em to make them fit, but otherwise they work good.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 12 2009, 07:31 PM~15649238
> *how do u repair hood hinges??  do u need to remove the door hinge to replace hinge pin & bushing any links?? :banghead:  :dunno:
> *


hood hinges might just find some good ones.....door ones better off removing doors... but best to align with fenders off


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 12 2009, 07:24 PM~15649160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro....


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 12 2009, 09:35 PM~15650753
> *looking good bro....
> *


thanks bro, still quite a ways to go, it'll get there though


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 12 2009, 09:50 PM~15650938
> *thanks bro, still quite a ways to go, it'll get there though
> *



remember.... I got some NOS parts for 74' impala :biggrin:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Nov 12 2009, 06:10 PM~15648426
> *majestics sd
> 
> 
> ...


anyone got more pix of this ride? its one bad ass ride. Color is off the hook.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Nov 12 2009, 08:22 PM~15650556
> *I got those radiator core support mounts from Classic Industries, they look a lil diferent and you might have to take a lil bit of a grinder to em to make them fit, but otherwise they work good.
> *


 do they sell all of them the kit?? thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 12 2009, 08:33 PM~15650719
> *hood hinges might just find some good ones.....door ones better off removing doors... but best to align with fenders off
> *


thanks phil i thought noone would reply cause i didnt go to picnic


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## 76 CO-PILOT (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73loukat_@Nov 12 2009, 09:07 PM~15650360
> *What's up Vic,It's Lou,ride looked clean in Ontario homie.   1st time seeing it in person since its been completed.
> *


Thanks Lou, it was good to see that you made it to the show bro. I will see you again brother. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Nov 12 2009, 06:10 PM~15648426
> *majestics sd
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice ghouse. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 12 2009, 01:38 PM~15645806
> *Just like lowriders started off and evolved, gig wheel rides are also, and more and more really clean ones are being built every day..this aint no fad for us homie, weve been riding like this in the black communities in the Midwest, and South sense the 80`s...the only thing that has changed has been the wheel size, the wheels used to be cragers and vouges, then it moved to gold daytons and vouges..now to bigger wheels, so you can chill on that fad shit.
> 
> The whole point is, that we love the same style car, and if we work together we can get parts...so what if I want to put some 26` s and tuck my ride..what the fuck is it to you that you get all but hurt over it?....grow up homie, and share the fucking sand box, you aint 4 no more....
> *


damn what the hell's this foo talking about...
this aint no fad, my ass, you just admited that you guys started out with craigars and shit then went to the big wheels when they came out.. you guys go with whatevers new on the market...
the whole point that we love the same style of car, thats a crock of shit they type of car is what it is, the style is a life style and has nothing to do with the type of car we have, we don't put 20 thousand speaker and monitors in every place we can along with the big wheels, this is the G House fest, clean and classy classics, no big wheels, no lambo doors etc...
oh and about tucking 26's sure you can and do, a 26 aint gonna fit in a wheel well that came out of the factory with 15s without fuckin shit up by cuttin


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

in classified thread....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=509403


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 13 2009, 03:16 AM~15653242
> *thanks phil i thought noone would reply cause i didnt go to picnic
> *


lol....naw homie...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Nov 12 2009, 05:10 PM~15648426
> *majestics sd
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Saw this car at Vics Nat'l Sunroof a whiiiile back !

It just keeps improving   :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 13 2009, 07:28 AM~15653531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: NICE HOMIE POST MORE PICTURES to me this is the ultimate glass house to have i love the hard tops they just have that look you lucky dog offer is still on the table i will trade you my 75rag for your car


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 14 2009, 12:59 AM~15662038
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes: NICE HOMIE POST MORE PICTURES to me this is the ultimate glass house to have i love the hard tops they just have that look you lucky dog offer is still on the table i will trade you my 75rag for your car
> *


THAT IS NICE T-TOPS ON GLASSHOUSE ARE RARE WHAT UP TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY STOMPER, JOHNNY, TOM ,VIC,SMURF,DIRTY SANCHEZ, SILKK, BIG RED,SOCAPOTS,RICH,THE HOMIE FROM STRAYS,CHOPPER,509RIDER,MIKESS,LUNATIC,MANU SAMOA,TOPPDOG, DRESSED2IMPRESS,SPOOK,74CHEVYGLASSHOUSE AND ANYBODY ELSE THAT HAS BEEN PUTTING DOWN IN HERE


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what up Hector.... sorry we couldn't chill longer at the picnic...

get that engine running right yet?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

like the 4 6x9's... first thing I did on my 74'....bumps them oldies


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i havent posted pics in a long time and its not letting me from photobucket. 
is there a new way to post pics.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

let me try again
http://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt24/sp...pg?t=1258216036
http://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt24/sp...pg?t=1258216075
http://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt24/sp...pg?t=1258216103
http://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt24/sp...pg?t=1258216143


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 14 2009, 01:08 AM~15662205
> *THAT IS NICE T-TOPS ON GLASSHOUSE ARE RARE WHAT UP TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY STOMPER, JOHNNY, TOM ,VIC,SMURF,DIRTY SANCHEZ, SILKK, BIG RED,SOCAPOTS,RICH,THE HOMIE FROM STRAYS,CHOPPER,509RIDER,MIKESS,LUNATIC,MANU SAMOA,TOPPDOG, DRESSED2IMPRESS,SPOOK,74CHEVYGLASSHOUSE AND ANYBODY ELSE THAT HAS BEEN PUTTING DOWN IN HERE
> *



SUP HECTOR :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 14 2009, 02:08 AM~15662205
> *THAT IS NICE T-TOPS ON GLASSHOUSE ARE RARE WHAT UP TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY STOMPER, JOHNNY, TOM ,VIC,SMURF,DIRTY SANCHEZ, SILKK, BIG RED,SOCAPOTS,RICH,THE HOMIE FROM STRAYS,CHOPPER,509RIDER,MIKESS,LUNATIC,MANU SAMOA,TOPPDOG, DRESSED2IMPRESS,SPOOK,74CHEVYGLASSHOUSE AND ANYBODY ELSE THAT HAS BEEN PUTTING DOWN IN HERE
> *


 :wave: Hector it was good to see you at TRAFFIC car show. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 14 2009, 10:16 AM~15663547
> *SUP HECTOR :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Rich


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Nov 12 2009, 08:22 PM~15650556
> *I got those radiator core support mounts from Classic Industries, they look a lil diferent and you might have to take a lil bit of a grinder to em to make them fit, but otherwise they work good.
> *


wat do u got 76?? mine is a 74 front clip so will it work i only found those mounts at classic industries 4 76 impala does ?
DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THEYRE THE SAME BUSHINGS/MOUNTS ????


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 13 2009, 05:28 AM~15653531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! :worship: :biggrin: LOOKS LIKE MINE EVEN TAILLIGHTS , EXCEPT MINES A CAPRICE , JUST GOT MY FRONT FILLER TODAY mine r american t tops



















wanna put the moldings on but dont kno wat the gaps should be , gotta fix my hood? core support?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

love this one simple & clean but still custom with o.g. feel
:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: 




























wanna flake my top but dont know or trust a painter to do it right for a decent price. Wats a good price to flake a roof 1,200 just 4 the roof !!?? :buttkick: :barf:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Nov 14 2009, 09:07 AM~15663179
> *i havent posted pics in a long time and its not letting me from photobucket.
> is there a new way to post pics.
> *


Ben using tinypic.com


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys need some help anyone know what size tube the cooler lines from the tranny are that go to the rad??? 7/8s? i know its bigger then 1/4 and a bit smaller then 3/8 i think


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 14 2009, 06:10 PM~15666511
> *Ben using tinypic.com
> *


A TOM HOW MUCH U WANT FOR THE FUEL TANK :biggrin:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

Brought the glass out for the parade.... :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

Saw this 75 with a 73 clip the other day


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Nov 14 2009, 06:12 PM~15666517
> *hey guys need some help anyone know what size tube the cooler lines from the tranny are that go to the rad??? 7/8s? i know its bigger then 1/4 and a bit smaller then 3/8 i think
> *



figured them out here they are if everyone else needs them

break 3/16 and 1/4
fuel 3/8
cooler is 5/16.......... i thnk can anyone conferm this?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Nov 15 2009, 03:57 AM~15669301
> *Brought the glass out for the parade.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> :wave: Rich
> [
> /quote
> 
> SUP VIC :biggrin:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:wave: Whats up GLASSHOUSE FEST


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

About to pick up a Rear end off a 96 caprice, gots disc and posi.
THIS WILL FIT RIGHT??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup everyone.... Hector you got a pm...


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 15 2009, 06:21 AM~15669513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Nov 15 2009, 02:57 AM~15669301
> *Brought the glass out for the parade.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Nov 15 2009, 07:23 PM~15673735
> *About to pick up a Rear end off a 96 caprice, gots disc and posi.
> THIS WILL FIT RIGHT??
> *



im pretty sure


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Nov 15 2009, 08:23 PM~15673735
> *About to pick up a Rear end off a 96 caprice, gots disc and posi.
> THIS WILL FIT RIGHT??
> *


yes it will fit, you will need a proportioning valve though


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Glasshoues Riders


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 15 2009, 10:28 PM~15675984
> *yes it will fit, you will need a proportioning valve though
> *



quick q on this prob been answered but can you use the proportion valve from ther car you get the rear end from or is that something you have to order???


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

sup dudes...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 15 2009, 09:28 PM~15675984
> *yes it will fit, you will need a proportioning valve though
> *


click on dirty sanchez' thread for more info


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 16 2009, 01:57 PM~15680475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Nov 16 2009, 11:46 AM~15679820
> *Glasshoues Riders
> *


sup chopper


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 16 2009, 12:57 PM~15680475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam shit is sick... :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: 
was looken for the original vynil moldings for mine to put the vynil on the roof again but might just sand and paint it and mural the roof. parts getting hard to find. :uh: anybody know where I can find the rear corner fillers ? 76 glass or rear window outside chrome ? or skirt brackets ? :biggrin: Oh and the clips from the side moldings tx.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

SUP EDDIE?? WHEN YOU GET A GHOUSE? 
A COUPLE DAYS AGO I CAME ACROSS A SPOT THAT HAS A WHOLE LOT OF FRONT AND BACK OG FILLERS IN STOCK. AS WELL AS A BUNCH OF HARD TO FIND GLASSHOUSE PARTS. THE ONLY THING THAT WE DIDNT FIND WAS THE SIDE MOLDINGS.
LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED AND ILL SEE IF I CAN GET SOME PRICES... ILL POST THEM ON HERE TOO IF ANYONE SEES ANYTHING THEY NEED... OR IF YOU DONT SEE IT LET ME KNOW AND ILL SEE IF THEY GOT IT. GIVE ME A COUPLD DAYS


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

FOR SALE FOR A FRIEND. PM IF INTERESTED ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 16 2009, 12:57 PM~15680475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's the homie mondo's old house


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Nov 15 2009, 01:57 AM~15669301
> *Brought the glass out for the parade.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

anyone have a 4 switch dash plate laying around? :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Nov 16 2009, 05:00 PM~15682853
> *FOR SALE FOR A FRIEND. PM IF INTERESTED ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS!
> 
> 
> ...


OMG


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Dont know if anyones posted this one in here, so here ya go...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Q-vo glasshouse fam??? anaheim74 them t-tops are killn 'em bro!

its been a minute since ive posted in here,, heres a flick for now.


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Nov 16 2009, 06:00 PM~15682853
> *FOR SALE FOR A FRIEND. PM IF INTERESTED ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS!
> 
> 
> ...


nice g house homie i dont like the flower stuff im assuming it was a girls car but it has some nice work and hours into it like them smooth bumpers and old school patterns post some interior pics good luck on the sale :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 16 2009, 10:55 PM~15685533
> *Dont know if anyones posted this one in here, so here ya go...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: My screen saver at work


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 16 2009, 03:39 PM~15681951
> *SUP EDDIE?? WHEN YOU GET A GHOUSE?
> A COUPLE DAYS AGO I CAME ACROSS A SPOT THAT HAS A WHOLE LOT OF FRONT AND BACK OG FILLERS IN STOCK. AS WELL AS A BUNCH OF HARD TO FIND GLASSHOUSE PARTS. THE ONLY THING THAT WE DIDNT FIND WAS THE SIDE MOLDINGS.
> LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED AND ILL SEE IF I CAN GET SOME PRICES... ILL POST THEM ON HERE TOO IF ANYONE SEES ANYTHING THEY NEED... OR IF YOU DONT SEE IT LET ME KNOW AND ILL SEE IF THEY GOT IT. GIVE ME A COUPLD DAYS
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 17 2009, 12:04 PM~15690448
> *:0  :thumbsup: My screen saver at work
> *


Well I figured YOU would... :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

What do you ghouse riders do about your driveshaft when i raise my car up even a little i have to put my car in 2nd gear cause in drive it just revvs up??


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

check the fluid level in the trans first.
sounds like you may be low and the change in angle moves what little fluid is in there.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 17 2009, 12:14 PM~15691175
> *check the fluid level in the trans first.
> sounds like you may be low and the change in angle moves what little fluid is in there.
> *


Did that and it was good


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 17 2009, 12:13 PM~15690516
> *Well I figured YOU would...  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 17 2009, 01:39 PM~15691397
> *Did that and it was good
> *


Their is a bushing that can wear out on the linkage. check and see if that bushing is wore. That could be the reason your gear select is off. Its happend on a few gm's ive had


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 17 2009, 12:56 PM~15691578
> *Their is a bushing that can wear out on the linkage.  check and see if that bushing is wore.  That could be the reason your gear select is off.  Its happend on a few gm's ive had
> *


Ill check that out but it only happens when i raise up the back maybe it cause i have a stock driveshaft?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 17 2009, 02:12 PM~15691731
> *Ill check that out but it only happens when i raise up the back maybe it cause i have a stock driveshaft?
> *


You sure your trans mount is good? Sounds like your trans is moving around?? x-member cracked???


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 17 2009, 11:12 AM~15691731
> *Ill check that out but it only happens when i raise up the back maybe it cause i have a stock driveshaft?
> *


how does the trans mount look?is it still holding the trans down?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

WUS UP FELLOW GLASSHOUSERS I GOT A QUESTION IF ANYBODY CAN PLEASE ANSER OR PM ME WITH AN ANSWER WILL A COMPLETE SUSPENSION FROM AN 80-S CADILLAC FIT A 76 GLASSHOUSE I KNOW THE REAR END DOES BUT DOES THE FRONT LINE UP


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 16 2009, 03:39 PM~15681951
> *SUP EDDIE?? WHEN YOU GET A GHOUSE?
> A COUPLE DAYS AGO I CAME ACROSS A SPOT THAT HAS A WHOLE LOT OF FRONT AND BACK OG FILLERS IN STOCK. AS WELL AS A BUNCH OF HARD TO FIND GLASSHOUSE PARTS. THE ONLY THING THAT WE DIDNT FIND WAS THE SIDE MOLDINGS.
> LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED AND ILL SEE IF I CAN GET SOME PRICES... ILL POST THEM ON HERE TOO IF ANYONE SEES ANYTHING THEY NEED... OR IF YOU DONT SEE IT LET ME KNOW AND ILL SEE IF THEY GOT IT. GIVE ME A COUPLD DAYS
> *


Coast One give me a call, I need a few parts; I will PM you my #. I will be in San Jose. Stay  from Vic. Good looking out for the Ghouse family.


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 16 2009, 03:39 PM~15681951
> *SUP EDDIE?? WHEN YOU GET A GHOUSE?
> A COUPLE DAYS AGO I CAME ACROSS A SPOT THAT HAS A WHOLE LOT OF FRONT AND BACK OG FILLERS IN STOCK. AS WELL AS A BUNCH OF HARD TO FIND GLASSHOUSE PARTS. THE ONLY THING THAT WE DIDNT FIND WAS THE SIDE MOLDINGS.
> LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED AND ILL SEE IF I CAN GET SOME PRICES... ILL POST THEM ON HERE TOO IF ANYONE SEES ANYTHING THEY NEED... OR IF YOU DONT SEE IT LET ME KNOW AND ILL SEE IF THEY GOT IT. GIVE ME A COUPLD DAYS
> *



got the low down.. rear corners are 85 a piece. rear center is 75. fronts are 100 per corner and 80 for center. and thats 75-76 . they are real clean og pieces with no cracks or chip. also have grilles, headlight bezels, and header parts(dont have anymore complete headers), headlights and housings is all there is left. there are three super clean grilles. have many more, just gotta start diggin. pm me for requests.also have some other year fillers, grilles and misc. let me know what u need.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

there you go


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74 caprice grill??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

took off my front clip need help puttng it back on!!! what do i put on first fenders to body, header panel, fender extensions, headlight housing, what bolts do i tighten first to get it to line up right ??? i already tried and header panel dont fit, gonna try again tomorrow but need help/tips :biggrin:  thanks glasshouse fam  :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Nov 12 2009, 07:10 PM~15648426
> *majestics sd
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice :worship:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Nov 17 2009, 01:02 PM~15692224
> *WUS UP FELLOW GLASSHOUSERS I GOT A QUESTION IF ANYBODY CAN PLEASE ANSER OR PM ME WITH AN ANSWER WILL A COMPLETE SUSPENSION FROM AN 80-S CADILLAC FIT A 76 GLASSHOUSE I KNOW THE REAR END DOES BUT DOES THE FRONT LINE UP
> *


It might. I have the front upper and lower control arms off of a 93 Cadillac. Everything bolted up, I had to use the 93 lower balljoint though, the 76 lower balljoint wouldn't fit into the 93 lower control arm. Don't quote me on that I'd have to check the part# from NAPA that I had left over to see which ones I used. Everything else I kept 76.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I want to thank the homie Spook for hooking me up with the part I was looking for for ever Thanks again bro


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

FOR SALE FOR A FRIEND PM IF INTERESTED


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 17 2009, 07:51 PM~15696558
> *I want to thank the homie Spook for hooking me up with the part I was looking for for ever Thanks again bro
> *


just helping out a fellow g-house.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Nov 17 2009, 10:35 AM~15691360
> *
> *


SUP MARIO


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Nov 17 2009, 08:30 PM~15696237
> *It might. I have the front upper and lower control arms off of a 93 Cadillac. Everything bolted up, I had to use the 93 lower balljoint though, the 76 lower balljoint wouldn't fit into the 93 lower control arm. Don't quote me on that I'd have to check the part# from NAPA that I had left over to see which ones I used. Everything else I kept 76.
> *


so what was the advantage of the front end swap?


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 17 2009, 09:12 PM~15697693
> *so what was the advantage of the front end swap?
> *



Less rust :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Nov 17 2009, 11:14 PM~15698561
> *Less rust  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:

shoulda known lol


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 13 2009, 05:28 AM~15653531
> *
> 
> 
> ...



car looking good Johnny


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Nov 17 2009, 08:54 PM~15696602
> *FOR SALE FOR A FRIEND PM IF INTERESTED
> 
> 
> ...


Ay homie,just wanted to ask where the taillights got made.I want some made for my '73.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

WTF...why are these cars for sale....roll them mutherfuckers!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Nov 17 2009, 07:59 PM~15696682
> *just helping out a fellow g-house.
> *



that's what's it all about :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 17 2009, 11:24 PM~15699347
> *that's what's it all about :biggrin:
> *


that's what i'm talking about


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 17 2009, 06:14 PM~15695984
> *took off my front clip need help puttng it back on!!! what do i put on first fenders to body, header panel, fender extensions, headlight housing,  what bolts do i tighten first to get it to line up right ??? i already tried and header panel dont fit,  gonna try again tomorrow but need help/tips  :biggrin:   thanks glasshouse fam   :dunno:  :banghead:
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Nov 17 2009, 01:38 PM~15693126
> *got the low down.. rear corners are 85 a piece. rear center is 75. fronts are 100 per corner and 80 for  center. and thats 75-76 . they are real clean og pieces with no cracks or chip. also have grilles, headlight bezels, and header parts(dont have anymore complete headers), headlights and housings is all there is left. there are three super clean grilles.  have many more, just gotta start diggin. pm me for requests.also have some other year fillers, grilles and misc. let me know what u need.
> *


----------



## lowandslow1956 (Nov 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 17 2009, 09:12 PM~15697693
> *so what was the advantage of the front end swap?
> *


The original upper and lower control arms where hacked all to hell by a hydro "shop" from where I rescued this car. There was bags of sand and gravel inside the quarter panel to make the car 3 wheel. The welds on the conrol arms looked like a bum's early morning throwup. I think the previous owner tried to install a TV and drilled 2 1/8 holes trough the roof. The Cadillac parts I had em laying around in the garage and they where all OEM, never been fucked with. Now I have to much of my own time into my Glasshouse to give up on it. Wish I would've bought a virgin one instead, but oh well... I've spent more time fixing all the hack shit done to it versus just doing the normal buildup.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Nov 18 2009, 12:59 PM~15704204
> *The original upper and lower control arms where hacked all to hell by a hydro "shop" from where I rescued this car. There was bags of sand and gravel inside the quarter panel to make the car 3 wheel. The welds on the conrol arms looked like a bum's early morning throwup. I think the previous owner tried to install a TV and drilled 2 1/8 holes trough the roof. The Cadillac parts I had em laying around in the garage and they where all OEM, never been fucked with. Now I have to much of my own time into my Glasshouse to give up on it. Wish I would've bought a virgin one instead, but oh well... I've spent more time fixing all the hack shit done to it versus just doing the normal buildup.
> *


bless you bro for saving the life of that house....


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Nov 17 2009, 07:54 PM~15696602
> *FOR SALE FOR A FRIEND PM IF INTERESTED
> 
> 
> ...


what did the bucket seats come out of?


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Nov 17 2009, 07:54 PM~15696602
> *FOR SALE FOR A FRIEND PM IF INTERESTED
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the rims??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 17 2009, 06:14 PM~15695984
> *took off my front clip need help puttng it back on!!! what do i put on first fenders to body, header panel, fender extensions, headlight housing,  what bolts do i tighten first to get it to line up right ??? i already tried and header panel dont fit,  gonna try again tomorrow but need help/tips  :biggrin:   thanks glasshouse fam   :dunno:  :banghead:
> *


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tahe your time playa . you cant rush perfection


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Nov 18 2009, 01:59 PM~15704204
> *The original upper and lower control arms where hacked all to hell by a hydro "shop" from where I rescued this car. There was bags of sand and gravel inside the quarter panel to make the car 3 wheel. The welds on the conrol arms looked like a bum's early morning throwup. I think the previous owner tried to install a TV and drilled 2 1/8 holes trough the roof. The Cadillac parts I had em laying around in the garage and they where all OEM, never been fucked with. Now I have to much of my own time into my Glasshouse to give up on it. Wish I would've bought a virgin one instead, but oh well... I've spent more time fixing all the hack shit done to it versus just doing the normal buildup.
> *


ic what you are sayin.

get some pics up when you can. 

of the after. not the before. lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea.... sup with some progress pics.... don't matter what stage


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 17 2009, 06:14 PM~15695984
> *took off my front clip need help puttng it back on!!! what do i put on first fenders to body, header panel, fender extensions, headlight housing,   what bolts do i tighten first to get it to line up right ??? i already tried and header panel dont fit,  gonna try again tomorrow but need help/tips  :biggrin:   thanks glasshouse fam   :dunno:  :banghead:
> *


thanks tjones and GlassedOut and G HOUSE FAM gonna keep trying tomorrow


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Nov 17 2009, 07:54 PM~15696602
> *FOR SALE FOR A FRIEND PM IF INTERESTED
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE MAN :biggrin: HOW MUCH!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 18 2009, 07:55 PM~15709240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :biggrin:


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 18 2009, 07:55 PM~15709240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice ride like the color combo


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 18 2009, 07:55 PM~15709240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

clean!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tjones_@Nov 18 2009, 05:33 PM~15707546
> *tahe your time playa  . you cant rush perfection
> *


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

OK OK :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 18 2009, 06:04 PM~15707904
> *yea.... sup with some progress pics.... don't matter what stage
> *


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

What year cars are defined Glasshouse?
I bought a Caprice with the glasshouse back window, but it doesnt compare to these OG rides??
Opinions please


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

sorry homie....not a glasshouse


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks  
Still a good project thow :biggrin: 
for $600  
What years are??


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 18 2009, 07:04 PM~15707904
> *yea.... sup with some progress pics.... don't matter what stage
> *












































Old Glory was moved inside before I sprayed the primer on the car. I am by no means a professional bodyman, doing the bodywork myself by necessity, big goals and short on funds :angry: Plus I would starve 'cause its taking me forever to do my Glasshouse. Right now the Glasshouse has its final coat of primer after wetsanding with 320 grit. I am using RM Diamont primer/surfacer.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Can someone resize the pics, I don't know how.


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Nov 18 2009, 11:21 PM~15711023
> *Thanks
> Still a good project thow :biggrin:
> for $600
> ...


74, 75 and 76 are


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Nov 18 2009, 11:41 PM~15711186
> *Can someone resize the pics, I don't know how.
> *


great pics bro....i'll take some tommorrow 

get some motivation up in here....


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Nov 18 2009, 04:54 PM~15706469
> *how much for the rims??
> *


X2


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Nov 18 2009, 11:16 PM~15710975
> *What year cars are defined Glasshouse?
> I bought a Caprice with the glasshouse back window, but it doesnt compare to these OG rides??
> Opinions please
> ...


1321 pages on this topic and you can't figure it out


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Nov 19 2009, 07:16 AM~15710975
> *What year cars are defined Glasshouse?
> I bought a Caprice with the glasshouse back window, but it doesnt compare to these OG rides??
> Opinions please
> ...


A Glasshouse is a 74-76 Chevrolet Caprice/Impala 2 door with the no-sport coupe roof.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 19 2009, 10:12 AM~15712930
> *1321 pages on this topic and you can't figure it out
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=510617


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 19 2009, 08:12 AM~15712930
> *1321 pages on this topic and you can't figure it out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

johnny and i this past summer at the goodtimes picnic.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

nice house from latinlife...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

on a new set of 3 1/2 tons coils for the front should i use the full stack.or snip off a few turns to get a decent height..dont want it to lay on the ground but to drop and cruise.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 19 2009, 03:02 PM~15716834
> *johnny and i this past summer at the goodtimes picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


good pics jason :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

want to replace hinge pin and bushing . do i need to do the bottom pin also or only both top pin & bushings?? 
love that blue house from imperials :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

my house what it do glasshouse fam


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

one more


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Nov 19 2009, 04:22 PM~15718250
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 I used to have that color combo back in '97 

before going with the candy blue top :biggrin:  pix


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Nov 19 2009, 04:28 PM~15718336
> *:0  I used to have that color combo back in '97
> 
> before going with the candy blue top  :biggrin:   pix
> *


yeah i kinda miss my white top though !


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

FRONT FENDERS NEED BAD FOR A 74 CAPRICE ...IM HAVING NO LUCK AT ALL 

BOTH SIDES NEEDED AS SOON AS POSSIBLE 
THANKS FAM


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Nov 19 2009, 04:41 PM~15717714
> *on a new set of 3 1/2 tons coils for the front should i use the full stack.or snip off a few turns to get a decent height..dont want it to lay on the ground but to drop and cruise.
> *


i got the same springs on my Glass and all i did was cut one full turn out.car swings pretty good with an 11 pumphead and 8 batteries to the nose. :biggrin: 
are they gray and blackish?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Nov 19 2009, 06:31 PM~15719121
> *i got the same springs on my Glass and all i did was cut one full turn out.car swings pretty good with an 11 pumphead and 8 batteries to the nose. :biggrin:
> are they gray and blackish?
> *


yea gray and black from prohopper


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

74, 75 and 76 are 

Thanks :biggrin: 

1321 pages on this topic and you can't figure it out  
:thumbsdown:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 9 2009, 11:32 PM~15616551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone have any contact info on this one thats 4 sale


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

got your money order to day ill ship out ASAP for them skirts :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

]
















Here is the stage where my Glasshouse is at. I'm trying to make all the mods seem like OEM as much as I can. I still have work ot do on the engine compartment, but it is better than when I first got it. It looked like ACCEL yellow had sponsored the engine or some shit. Yanked all the chrome stuff and threw it in the trash. Got 2 quarts of 2009 Chrysler blues paints and some clear to shoot the fender extensions to see what color I like best. Trying to keep and save the original BLUE interior, that shits classy as fuck  trying to do as much as I can with the limited budget (broke) that I have.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Nov 19 2009, 11:08 PM~15722016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOUSE UNDER CONSTRUCTION GOOD LUCK ON IT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice and smooth bro....


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 19 2009, 08:17 PM~15720402
> *anyone have any contact  info on this one thats 4 sale
> *


hit me up. i have george's #.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

hey dudes.... where are you guys gettin these window trims from? Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 20 2009, 08:08 AM~15724997
> *hit me up. i have george's #.
> *


pm sent


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 20 2009, 09:40 AM~15725799
> *pm sent
> *


PM NOT SENT LAYITLOW SERVER IS WORTHLESS :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
ILL TRY AGAIN LATER TODAY


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Nov 20 2009, 08:56 AM~15725397
> *hey dudes.... where are you guys gettin these window trims from? Any help would be appreciated!!
> *


owner of the car told me he fabricated those himself. i thought they looked pretty good. i can give you his contact info if you'd like.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 20 2009, 09:46 AM~15725857
> *PM NOT SENT LAYITLOW SERVER IS WORTHLESS :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> ILL TRY AGAIN LATER TODAY
> *


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 20 2009, 12:02 PM~15726707
> *owner of the car told me he fabricated those himself. i thought they looked pretty good. i can give you his contact info if you'd like.
> *


really? I think I've seen em on some other ones, too... but yes, could I please have the contact info? You can PM it to me if you don't mind....


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Nov 20 2009, 11:04 AM~15726730
> *really? I think I've seen em on some other ones, too... but yes, could I please have the contact info? You can PM it to me if you don't mind....
> *


as soon as the server gets in order i'll shoot ya a pm.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

thank you, Sir! :biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

ID APPRECIATE THAT INFO TOO BROTHERS


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 20 2009, 11:06 AM~15726762
> *as soon as the server gets in order i'll shoot ya a pm.
> *


would you mind getting it to me also??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

half at home...half at my moms garage..


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 20 2009, 11:13 AM~15727439
> * half at home...half at my moms garage..
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: 
just saw the money on the shelf lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YEA...THATS MY REMINDER...

i'm terrible at saving money....


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 20 2009, 11:15 AM~15727460
> *:roflmao:
> just saw the money on the shelf lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I didn't even see that ..forgot what money looks like I guess


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 20 2009, 01:44 AM~15724227
> *nice and smooth bro....
> *


Thanks. This topic is the only thing motivating me to finish my ride. Seeing all the done up Glasshouses is what gets me in the garage after a long ass day at work.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 19 2009, 11:42 PM~15723111
> *HOUSE UNDER CONSTRUCTION GOOD LUCK ON IT HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks and likewise to everyone in here building up a traditional LOWRIDER Glasshouse.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey guys there is a guy in westminster or around that area that has some glasshouse parts.. 
he has the grills for a 75 and 76 just the top part not 3 piece he wants 100 buck a piece. he also has upper panels and a white conv canvas w plastis glass and i believe a conv. rack
if you guys need any more info let me know


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

wheres the parts located hommie I might be interested ...any pics


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

New glass for my house


















And the part the homie spook hooked me up with


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 20 2009, 09:32 PM~15732159
> *New glass for my house
> 
> 
> ...


  SUN ROOF IS MANDATORY YOU WERENT FUCKING AROUND YOU CUT THE WHOLE ROOF OFF NICE!!!!!


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

g house fam


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I like the sunroof.... but my 76' will stay a virgin... whole lot of metal is cut to put the sunroof


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 20 2009, 10:52 PM~15733041
> * SUN ROOF IS MANDATORY YOU WERENT FUCKING AROUND YOU CUT THE WHOLE ROOF OFF NICE!!!!!
> *


Ya wanted to make sure I got it all lol, not bad for 100 bux


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 20 2009, 10:59 PM~15733140
> *I like the sunroof.... but my 76' will stay a virgin... whole lot of metal is cut to put the sunroof
> 
> *


Ya it is alot of cutting thats for sure lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea bro I know.... I cut my 74' back around '95...an old school homie(from groupe) cut it out...44"....fucking crazy shit.....



hey glasshouse looks good antdog


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Nov 20 2009, 06:40 PM~15731088
> *Thanks and likewise to everyone in here building up a traditional LOWRIDER Glasshouse.
> *


x76


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 21 2009, 12:19 AM~15734439
> *yea bro I know.... I cut my 74' back around '95...an old school homie(from groupe) cut it out...44"....fucking crazy shit.....
> hey glasshouse looks good antdog
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 20 2009, 11:26 PM~15734571
> *
> *


I like the last line of your signature.....

very true.... my car will be built by harborareaphil and bro/ bros-in-law...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

....my checks would probably fuckin bounce


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 20 2009, 10:19 PM~15734439
> *yea bro I know.... I cut my 74' back around '95...an old school homie(from groupe) cut it out...44"....fucking crazy shit.....
> hey glasshouse looks good antdog
> *


coo thanks have to contribute!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 20 2009, 10:26 PM~15734571
> *
> *


it's probably posted here somewhere already but here is a pic of that sunroof in your old car
more pics click below on my build


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that was a great day at Elysian in the pic
 poor car...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 21 2009, 12:43 PM~15738390
> *that was a great day at Elysian in the pic
> poor car...
> *


yeah I'm trying to start the new one but fuel pumps not pumping fuel :angry: gas gauge is a little above E


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

anyone got more pics of this one


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

anyone interested in a remote mirror for glasshouse?? 100.00 shipped complete


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Nov 22 2009, 05:35 AM~15737617
> *it's probably posted here somewhere already but here is a pic of that sunroof in your old car
> more pics click below on my build
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

can anyone build me a battery rack.ill pay for mats/labor and shipping. i cant find anyone to build one out this way.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Nov 19 2009, 05:22 PM~15718250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean!!


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Anyone know where I can get a phantom billet grille for a 74 Impala? Or does anyone have some info on making one?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 23 2009, 09:12 AM~15745895
> *Looks clean!!
> *


x2


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: to all of the glasshouse family. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 22 2009, 07:17 PM~15748442
> *:wave: to all of the glasshouse family. Stay   from Vic.
> *


SUP VIC HOWS EVERYTHING


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 22 2009, 08:18 PM~15748458
> *SUP VIC HOWS EVERYTHING
> *


 :wave: Rich, everything is good, bro. How about you? Stay  from Vic.


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

Does it really matter if you keep your car matching #s???? I know it's a big thing with hotrods, and 60s impalas, but is it a big deal for a glasshouse? I want to keep my shit all OG and matching, but I also like the warranty that comes on some crate engines (3 yr, or 36000 miles). What do you guys think?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 20 2009, 10:52 PM~15733041
> * SUN ROOF IS MANDATORY YOU WERENT FUCKING AROUND YOU CUT THE WHOLE ROOF OFF NICE!!!!!
> *


X75


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Nov 22 2009, 09:00 PM~15748941
> *Does it really matter if you keep your car matching #s????  I know it's a big thing with hotrods, and 60s impalas, but is it a big deal for a glasshouse?  I want to keep my shit all OG and matching, but I also like the warranty that comes on some crate engines (3 yr, or 36000 miles).  What do you guys think?
> *


if you got the right matching motor.... I'd just get that rebuilt

couldn't hurt.... my 76' had the wrong motor so I had to go a different route


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 23 2009, 12:40 AM~15750581
> *if you got the right matching motor.... I'd just get that rebuilt
> 
> couldn't hurt.... my 76' had the wrong motor so I had to go a different route
> ...


id second that


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Buddy of mine is looking for skirts for his 74 Glasshouse.
How hard are they to come by? Price?
Thanks Gentlemen.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Nov 22 2009, 09:00 PM~15748941
> *Does it really matter if you keep your car matching #s????  I know it's a big thing with hotrods, and 60s impalas, but is it a big deal for a glasshouse?  I want to keep my shit all OG and matching, but I also like the warranty that comes on some crate engines (3 yr, or 36000 miles).  What do you guys think?
> *


I would replace it with a crate engine, but install all the exterior engine OEM parts back on it. Keep the original block and heads. It would be hard to tell from the outside to a casual observer if the car has a replacement GM engine. Can't beat GM dealer crate engines for price and warranty.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

PM me with offers.location houston,tx


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Nov 23 2009, 05:27 PM~15758045
> *PM me with offers.location houston,tx
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

is this right??


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

o.g. bumper fillers for sale never been paintd


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

anybody let me know if i can get my hands on some fenders for my 74 rag pm me if theres anything


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 24 2009, 02:21 AM~15764194
> *is this right??
> 
> 
> ...


 i will check my house and see, it looks a bigger of a gape then mine has

are your doors sagging at all?


----------



## OG 64 (Sep 14, 2009)

My dad almost lost Shop Laggard last night while he was trying to do some trobble shooting . Goodthing he had a fire extinguisher in the car. Here is some pic's of the aftermath.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

yikes...
at least it was saved.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

* :0 :0 Good to hear it wasn't major. On a personal note, i hate those solenoid blocks, would never run them in any of my cars, they're a fire waiting to happen, been proven too many times at the shop. Just my 2.*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG 64_@Nov 24 2009, 02:37 PM~15768386
> *My dad almost lost Shop Laggard last night while he was trying to do some trobble shooting . Goodthing he had a fire extinguisher in the car. Here is some pic's of the aftermath.
> 
> 
> ...


ILL TAKE ALMOST ANY DAY!! GLAD TO HEAR IT WAS SAVED AND YOUR POPS IS


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Nov 24 2009, 01:33 PM~15768342
> *i will check my house and see, it looks a bigger of a gape then mine has
> 
> are your doors sagging at all?
> *


not really thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0nice save....


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

almost done bros.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

sorry the pic is so fuckin big


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

looks alot brighter outside


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

pictures are kinda shitty,sorry


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice poster


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul+Nov 24 2009, 09:38 PM~15772255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2..
them all bud girls??


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

FROM THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN H-TOWN..











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by OG 64_@Nov 24 2009, 01:37 PM~15768386
> *My dad almost lost Shop Laggard last night while he was trying to do some trobble shooting . Goodthing he had a fire extinguisher in the car. Here is some pic's of the aftermath.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAM BRO THAT SUCK :uh:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Nov 23 2009, 03:26 PM~15757420
> *uffin:
> *


SUP T JONES


----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIOUS KING_@Nov 24 2009, 10:24 PM~15773763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean car bro, but its not a glasshouse


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Nov 24 2009, 08:37 PM~15772242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking clean


----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 24 2009, 09:43 PM~15774017
> *clean car bro, but its not a glasshouse
> *



its got the curved concave rear window.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: Rich, SMURF, and Big Ry; yes it was a close one the flames were as high as the trunk lid. I am going to redo the trunk with a different looking set up. SMURF I am getting away from the blocks and going back to the old days setup. Stay  brothers from Vic.


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 24 2009, 11:21 PM~15774467
> *:wave: Rich, SMURF, and Big Ry; yes it was a close one the flames were as high as the trunk lid. I am going to redo the trunk with a different looking set up. SMURF I am getting away from the blocks and going back to the old days setup. Stay   brothers from Vic.
> *


IM GLAD EVERYTHING WAS OK VIC


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74+Nov 24 2009, 11:43 PM~15774017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it doesnt have those quarter windows..


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 24 2009, 11:42 PM~15774675
> *IM GLAD EVERYTHING WAS OK VIC
> *


Thanks Hector, I borrowed Trino's (Cherry 64) air compressure to blow all of that stuff out of the trunk. Have a Happy Thanksgiving day and Stay  from Vic.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 24 2009, 02:55 PM~15768548
> *yikes...
> at least it was saved.
> *


 :wave: socapots, you are right my brother. Have a Happy Thanksgiving and Stay  from Vic.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA+Nov 20 2009, 09:56 AM~15725397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO U THINK U CAN GIVE ME DA INFO TOO. I WAS LOOKING TO TRADE MY GLASSHOUSE BUT IM KEEPING IT KNOW SO NEED THAT TRIM THANKS HOMIE


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> NICE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 24 2009, 11:21 PM~15774467
> *:wave: Rich, SMURF, and Big Ry; yes it was a close one the flames were as high as the trunk lid. I am going to redo the trunk with a different looking set up. SMURF I am getting away from the blocks and going back to the old days setup. Stay   brothers from Vic.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 25 2009, 08:17 AM~15776436
> *:wave: socapots, you are right my brother. Have a Happy Thanksgiving and Stay   from Vic.
> *



*damm vic good thing its something that can be redone and you didnt lose the whole car! id like to wish you and the rest of the glasshouse fam a safe and happy thanksgiving from my family to yours

Luis*


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 25 2009, 12:02 AM~15768611
> * :0  :0 Good to hear it wasn't major. On a personal note, i hate those solenoid blocks, would never run them in any of my cars, they're a fire waiting to happen, been proven too many times at the shop. Just my 2.
> *


x2
its a fire waiting to happen for sure.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 24 2009, 03:02 PM~15768611
> * :0  :0 Good to hear it wasn't major. On a personal note, i hate those solenoid blocks, would never run them in any of my cars, they're a fire waiting to happen, been proven too many times at the shop. Just my 2.
> *


seen it quite a few times myself...

sorry to see that happen to anyone... 
Good save Vic...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG 64_@Nov 24 2009, 02:37 PM~15768386
> *My dad almost lost Shop Laggard last night while he was trying to do some trobble shooting . Goodthing he had a fire extinguisher in the car. Here is some pic's of the aftermath.
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap!

hate seein' fires like that. once again glad it was saved....

sup with the solenoid block? was it bad, or just the set up? wanna make sure i dont have that issue sometime down the road. :0


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Nov 25 2009, 10:29 AM~15777557
> *damm vic good thing its something that can be redone and you didnt lose the whole car!  id like to wish you and the rest of the glasshouse fam a safe and happy thanksgiving from my family to yours
> 
> Luis
> *


Thanks Luis, and same to you bro. Stay safe and  from Vic & Vic Jr.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 25 2009, 01:09 PM~15779184
> *holy crap!
> 
> hate seein' fires like that. once again glad it was saved....
> ...


 :wave: Rod Stewart, The front goes up slow so I am trying to figure out why and I keep on blowing the solenoids out. I hear the solenoids blows because of one bad battery that is causing this. I am going to put all of the batteries under a load to see which one it is. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 25 2009, 11:50 AM~15778434
> *seen it quite a few times myself...
> 
> sorry to see that happen to anyone...
> ...


Thanks Dressed2Impress. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 25 2009, 10:34 AM~15777602
> *x2
> its a fire waiting to happen for sure.
> *


Silentdawg, I second that bro. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 25 2009, 01:52 PM~15779529
> *:wave: Rod Stewart, The front goes up slow so I am trying to figure out why and I keep on blowing the solenoids out. I hear the solenoids blows because of one bad battery that is causing this. I am going to put all of the batteries under a load to see which one it is. Stay   from Vic.
> *


sup vic!

yea man, good thing you didnt get hurt. its a bonus that you saved the car.

i'm sure we'll see you rollin' again soon.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIOUS KING_@Nov 24 2009, 10:58 PM~15774200
> *its got the curved concave rear window.
> *



i wouldent even get them started in my eyes 71-76 should be in the same thread, but sadly there not but yet we let raghouses in here makes no sence to me, there NOT a glasshouse eather


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 25 2009, 02:37 PM~15779973
> *sup vic!
> 
> yea man, good thing you didnt get hurt. its a bonus that you saved the car.
> ...


I have one good solenoid left and hopefully it will raise the front; we UCE cc and Viejitos cc are joining forces this Saturday to host a toy drive and car show for everyone else in San Jose. I want Shops Laggard to be in the line up. Stay  from Vic. PS: I will see you around cruising at a car show with your bad a$$ 76 glasshouse.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Nov 19 2009, 04:33 PM~15718401
> *yeah i kinda miss my white top though !
> *



Orale


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiven fellas


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Nov 26 2009, 07:37 AM~15788004
> *Happy Thanksgiven fellas
> *


X2


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY AND THEIR FAMILIES!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

to all the glasshouse family


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Nov 26 2009, 08:37 AM~15788004
> *Happy Thanksgiven fellas
> *



x1975! :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey stateside g house riders, have a happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to the glass family from La Gente C.C...


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO ALL GLASSHOUSE FAMILY DONT GET TOO FUCKED UP AND WANT TO DRIVE THE GLASSHOUSE HAVE A SAFE ONE :wave:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

Happy Thanks Giving GlassHouse Family!


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 26 2009, 01:37 PM~15790145
> *HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO ALL GLASSHOUSE FAMILY DONT GET TOO FUCKED UP AND WANT TO DRIVE THE GLASSHOUSE HAVE A SAFE ONE  :wave:
> *



X76


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all my GLASSHOUSE homies


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

happy turkey day brothers,god bless you and your families,be safe :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

"HAPPY THANK







S GIVING TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE LOVERS FROM MR.GLASSHOUSE"


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY G FAM.......
EVERYBODY BE SAFE OUT THERE...


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Thanks Giving Glasshouse Family!

...Feliz Dia de Turqui! :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

happy thanksgiving glasshouse family


----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 25 2009, 06:18 AM~15776174
> *But it doesnt have those quarter windows..
> *


oh sorry didnt mean to offend any of u 74-76 guys with my seven tray with the last year of the drive-by windows.at least even tha guy in tha backseat can pull a chopper out!ha lol.peace.
:machinegun:


----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Nov 25 2009, 01:47 PM~15780060
> *i wouldent even get them started in my eyes 71-76 should be in the same thread, but sadly there not but yet we let raghouses in here makes no sence to me, there NOT a glasshouse eather
> *


i agree  there all pretty much the same body style.minus the different side windows.anyway as long as ur lowriding im down wit anyone. :biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIOUS KING_@Nov 26 2009, 10:13 PM~15794545
> *i agree  there all pretty much the same body style.minus the different side windows.anyway as long as ur lowriding im down wit anyone. :biggrin:
> *


i got love for both my 75 and 73 and yes 73 is more choppa friendly :0


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Just seeing if this works got an update for my phone to post pics and don't have a computer










international auto show Vegas 2009


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Nov 27 2009, 06:55 PM~15795671
> *Just seeing if this works got an update for my phone to post pics and don't have a computer
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Nov 27 2009, 01:55 AM~15795671
> *Just seeing if this works got an update for my phone to post pics and don't have a computer
> 
> 
> ...


looks good from here


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Nov 27 2009, 12:55 AM~15795671
> *Just seeing if this works got an update for my phone to post pics and don't have a computer
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Nov 27 2009, 12:55 AM~15795671
> *Just seeing if this works got an update for my phone to post pics and don't have a computer
> 
> 
> ...


lookin GOOD Ben.holdin it down 4 VEGAS........... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

here's mine still needs alot of work


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice 74'


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sykes74impala_@Nov 27 2009, 08:26 PM~15801473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good to me.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Nov 27 2009, 03:29 PM~15798988
> *lookin GOOD Ben.holdin it down 4 VEGAS........... :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Jesse, Gots to hold it down for the big LV


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Nov 26 2009, 09:55 PM~15794929
> *i got love for both my 75 and 73 and yes 73 is more choppa friendly :0
> *



ha ha sure is.lol.  nice caprice homeboy. :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

1975 caprice classic header panel, headlight assembly, bezels, moulding, both fender corners and grill for sale. Topic is posted in the "Vehicle Parts" section. Asking $500.00 for everything. Buyer also pays for shipping. PM me for more information.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

WUZ UP GLASSHOUSE FAMILY? GONNA TRY 1 MORE TIME!! WAT R THE GAPS SUPPOSED TO BE ON A 74 CAPRICE WIT TRIM IF NO ONE CAN HELP JUST GONNA DO EM A LIL LESS THAN 1/4 ' INCH BUT WOULD LIKE TO KNO WAT THER SUPPOSED TO BE
ANYWAYZ THANKS FAM


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 29 2009, 02:56 AM~15811200
> *WUZ UP GLASSHOUSE FAMILY?   GONNA TRY 1 MORE TIME!! WAT R THE GAPS SUPPOSED TO BE ON A 74 CAPRICE WIT TRIM IF NO ONE CAN HELP JUST GONNA DO EM A LIL LESS THAN 1/4 ' INCH BUT WOULD LIKE TO KNO WAT THER SUPPOSED TO BE
> ANYWAYZ THANKS FAM
> *


They should be gap of 3/8 from fender to trim on 74 hard top. 74 Convert. Gap of 1/4 inch between the top of the fender next to the door first window trim; the second window trim next to the first should be 1/2 inch from fender to trim. I hope this help you 74chevy glasshouse. Stay  from Vic. I own both of them.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt

i was wondering if i could get some advice from dudes who've already had to deal with finding parts cause i hear it's not cheap or easy....

im talking to a guy about picking up a juiced glasshouse for 2500, but it's got some rust all the way through in the passenger rear quarter and a bad primer job that i suspect might be covering up more rust.

im attracted to the price because of the setup, but would it be wise to save myself a headache with the rust and wait for a clean G-house and just juice that?

i could use some advice from experienced glasshouse riders on this one

thanks


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 29 2009, 04:46 PM~15814837
> *ttt
> 
> i was wondering if i could get some advice from dudes who've already had to deal with finding parts cause i hear it's not cheap or easy....
> ...


most glasshouses have some rust in the quarters and around the quarter windows especially if it had a vinyl..open the trunk and look around the rubber seal and see how bad it is there,that would be the difficult part to repair,also the floors are a lot of work


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 27 2009, 07:26 PM~15800939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR LOOKS EVEN BETTER IN PERSON :thumbsup:


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Nov 24 2009, 09:36 PM~15773078
> *FROM THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN H-TOWN..
> 
> 
> ...


CAR LOOKS GOOD SLICK :biggrin:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 29 2009, 05:46 PM~15814837
> *ttt
> 
> i was wondering if i could get some advice from dudes who've already had to deal with finding parts cause i hear it's not cheap or easy....
> ...


2500 is expensive as fuck for a primered already juiced Glasshouse, especially with a potential quikie primer job to hide hack work underneath. Wait till you find a clean one. There is always clean virgin Glasshouses in here for sale for damn near nothing considering their condition.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> > THANKS HOMIES !!!


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Nov 29 2009, 07:10 PM~15815545
> *2500 is expensive as fuck for a primered already juiced Glasshouse, especially with a potential quikie primer job to hide hack work underneath. Wait till you find a clean one. There is always clean virgin Glasshouses in here for sale for damn near nothing considering their condition.
> *


X100 YOU WILL JUST BE GETTING SOMEONE ELSES HEADACHES.


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Nov 27 2009, 07:26 PM~15800939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are these tail lights available for a 74' Impala?
car looks good homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 29 2009, 09:35 AM~15812191
> *They should be gap of 3/8 from fender to trim on 74 hard top. 74 Convert. Gap of 1/4 inch between the top of the fender next to the door first window trim; the second window trim next to the first should be 1/2 inch from fender to trim. I hope this help you 74chevy glasshouse. Stay   from Vic. I own both of them.
> *


thanks do u also kno the gaps between front of door n fender and between back of door n quarterpanel im keeping the 74 moldings right now the gaps too close n door wont open with trim


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

post pics of the $2500 glasshouse...there's always gonna be a few bad spots... 


.... before eveyone condems the poor car... try saving it


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/1487468190.html T-TOPS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 29 2009, 10:04 PM~15817683
> *thanks do u also kno the gaps between front of door n fender and between back of door n quarterpanel im keeping the 74 moldings right now the gaps too close n door wont open with trim
> *


check your hinges for play...there's no actual measurement for the gaps...you just need to adjust them so each side is even...I'd take the door molding off while your adjusting them to keep from fucking it up and worry about lining up the molding afterwards...you might want to put new door strikers(usually in the help section at auto parts).. it will make a world of difference...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 29 2009, 09:27 PM~15818047
> *check your hinges for play...there's no actual measurement for the gaps...you just need to adjust them so each side is even...I'd take the door molding off while your adjusting them to keep from fucking it up and worry about lining up the molding afterwards...you might want to put new door strikers(usually in the help section at auto parts).. it will make a world of difference...
> *


thanks  hinges r pretty good changed strikers already got all the gaps pretty good but when i put on the moldings on one side theyre way off and dont line up


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 29 2009, 09:16 PM~15817874
> *post pics of the $2500 glasshouse...there's always gonna be a few bad spots...
> .... before eveyone condems the poor car... try saving it
> 
> *



ad expired, woulda helped though.


thanks for the advice everyone, just getting anxious sitting on cash with no ride.
the search continues!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 30 2009, 05:57 AM~15820060
> *thanks for the advice everyone, just getting anxious sitting on cash with no ride.
> *


fight that feeling, man. 

the minute you jump on a car without full consideration you'll find a better deal the next day. i'm sure it has happened to all of us. take your time and your car will be there - when you dont have to second guess the ride you'll know it's the right choice.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Nov 29 2009, 10:00 PM~15816912
> *are these tail lights available for a 74' Impala?
> car looks good homie... :thumbsup:
> *


They look to be painted stock ones.I am sure he just dusted on some body colour to get that look.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 29 2009, 10:22 PM~15817959
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/1487468190.html T-TOPS
> *


looks like the one that was on ebay a few years back


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

:biggrin: WHAT'S UP


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 04:32 PM~15275260
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS 76 GLASSHOUSE OVER THE WEEKEND HAS A SUNROOF THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD ORDERED IT WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 76 HE ALSO ORDERED THE SMALL SIDE WINDOW ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


TRUCK WILL BE THERE THIS WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

sounds good let me know what day


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 30 2009, 06:46 PM~15826116
> *sounds good let me know what day
> *


whattt....don't tell me you sold it???


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

WHATS UP GLASSHOUSE FAMILY I GOT A O.G NAVY BLUE HEADLINER INTACT WITH PLASTIC CLIPS INCLUDED & DOME LIGHT ITS OUT OF MY 75 CAPRICE ,IF ANYBODY NEEDS IT L.M.K


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

MY OLD G-HOUSE REPPIN THE TOGETHER C.C


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

WHATS UP HOMIES YOU GUYS KNOW THE CAR IS UP FOR SALE I JUST PICKED UP A LANDAU OVER THE WEEKEND SO IM INTERESTED TO SELL THIS BUT NOT DESPERATE I WILL ALSO CONSIDER TRADEING FOR A TAHOE ,SUBURBAN,SILVERADO,HONDA ACCORD ,OF EQUAL VALUE ,CAR AS YOU SEE IT ASKING $7,500 OBO NOT FIRM ,WILL POST PICTURES OF NEW RIDE THIS WEEK THANX 760-300-8545


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 30 2009, 09:30 PM~15829060
> *WHATS UP HOMIES YOU GUYS KNOW THE CAR IS UP FOR SALE I JUST PICKED UP A LANDAU OVER THE WEEKEND SO IM INTERESTED TO SELL THIS BUT NOT DESPERATE I WILL ALSO CONSIDER TRADEING FOR A TAHOE ,SUBURBAN,SILVERADO,HONDA ACCORD ,OF EQUAL VALUE ,CAR AS YOU SEE IT ASKING $7,500 OBO NOT FIRM ,WILL POST PICTURES OF NEW RIDE THIS WEEK THANX 760-300-8545
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 30 2009, 07:34 PM~15826653
> *whattt....don't tell me you sold it???
> *


sold to INVISIBLE EMPIRE


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

post pics of that landau big stomper


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 30 2009, 10:30 PM~15829060
> *WHATS UP HOMIES YOU GUYS KNOW THE CAR IS UP FOR SALE I JUST PICKED UP A LANDAU OVER THE WEEKEND SO IM INTERESTED TO SELL THIS BUT NOT DESPERATE I WILL ALSO CONSIDER TRADEING FOR A TAHOE ,SUBURBAN,SILVERADO,HONDA ACCORD ,OF EQUAL VALUE ,CAR AS YOU SEE IT ASKING $7,500 OBO NOT FIRM ,WILL POST PICTURES OF NEW RIDE THIS WEEK THANX 760-300-8545
> 
> 
> ...



why would u jus buy it and then resell


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 1 2009, 12:04 AM~15830130
> *sold to INVISIBLE EMPIRE
> *


awwww man.... oh well congrats to invisible empire... I know he will take care of it


you keeping that badass LTD then right?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

LTD stays


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 1 2009, 07:20 PM~15838291
> *LTD stays
> *


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Nov 30 2009, 11:30 PM~15829060
> *WHATS UP HOMIES YOU GUYS KNOW THE CAR IS UP FOR SALE I JUST PICKED UP A LANDAU OVER THE WEEKEND SO IM INTERESTED TO SELL THIS BUT NOT DESPERATE I WILL ALSO CONSIDER TRADEING FOR A TAHOE ,SUBURBAN,SILVERADO,HONDA ACCORD ,OF EQUAL VALUE ,CAR AS YOU SEE IT ASKING $7,500 OBO NOT FIRM ,WILL POST PICTURES OF NEW RIDE THIS WEEK THANX 760-300-8545
> 
> 
> ...


SALE PENDING $$$$$$ THANK YOU


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 29 2009, 11:22 PM~15817959
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/1487468190.html T-TOPS
> *


hmm.. t-tops... lol


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ttt from fuckin page 4




where the hell is everyone


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

got my little one cleanin' up jr's house for this coming weekend.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 3 2009, 06:19 PM~15863224
> *got my little one cleanin' up jr's house for this coming weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 3 2009, 07:19 PM~15863224
> *got my little one cleanin' up jr's house for this coming weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Whats up fellas


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

well it's been 11 months since I took these 2 cars apart and put 1 back together(mostly)..today I finally got to start it..TODAY IS A GOOD DAY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Dec 4 2009, 12:24 PM~15871267
> *well it's been 11 months since I took these 2 cars apart and put 1 back together(mostly)..today I finally got to start it..TODAY IS A GOOD DAY
> *


CONGRATS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

what up family :biggrin:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Nov 28 2009, 03:21 PM~15806757
> *1975 caprice classic header panel, headlight assembly, bezels, moulding, both fender corners and grill for sale.  Topic is posted in the "Vehicle Parts" section.  Asking $500.00 for everything.  Buyer also pays for shipping.  PM me for more information.
> *


still for sale.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 4 2009, 02:49 PM~15872612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnnnnnnnn. is this all original? if i could pick one up all original id leave just like the way this one is. SUPER CLEAN


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Dec 4 2009, 03:22 PM~15872891
> *damnnnnnnnnnnn. is this all original? if i could pick one up all original id leave just like the way this one is. SUPER CLEAN
> *


all original.no rust arizona car. 55,000 orig miles. picked it up from ariz craiglist two years ago for 3,000. paid a friend to drive it to tx for 150 plus gas. runs perfect.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 4 2009, 02:49 PM~15872612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS LIKED YOUR CAR SPOOK, I REMEMBER WHEN YOU GOT IT!!


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 4 2009, 03:49 PM~15872612
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Nice, Texas Baby!!


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 4 2009, 03:32 PM~15872965
> *all original.no rust arizona car. 55,000 orig miles. picked it up from ariz craiglist two years ago for 3,000. paid a friend to drive it to tx for 150 plus gas. runs perfect.
> *


should keep it that way  Other than some juice. Super customized Glasshouses with body mods are cool, but these fuckers look so damn sexy all original sittin on 13s and juice. When you drive 'em, its like drivin a damn time machine, with the soft green glow of the analog gauges and the OG interior rubbin on the nalgona sittin next to you :cheesy: Tweed or hot roddish interior will never give you that feeling.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Dec 4 2009, 10:12 PM~15876314
> *should keep it that way   Other than some juice. Super customized Glasshouses with body mods are cool, but these fuckers look so damn sexy all original sittin on 13s and juice. When you drive 'em, its like drivin a damn time machine, with the soft green glow of the analog gauges and the OG interior rubbin on the nalgona sittin next to you :cheesy: Tweed or hot roddish interior will never give you that feeling.
> *



x75


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Dec 4 2009, 09:12 PM~15876314
> *should keep it that way   Other than some juice. Super customized Glasshouses with body mods are cool, but these fuckers look so damn sexy all original sittin on 13s and juice. When you drive 'em, its like drivin a damn time machine, with the soft green glow of the analog gauges and the OG interior rubbin on the nalgona sittin next to you :cheesy: Tweed or hot roddish interior will never give you that feeling.
> *


that shit was poetic! :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Dec 4 2009, 09:12 PM~15876314
> *should keep it that way   Other than some juice. Super customized Glasshouses with body mods are cool, but these fuckers look so damn sexy all original sittin on 13s and juice. When you drive 'em, its like drivin a damn time machine, with the soft green glow of the analog gauges and the OG interior rubbin on the nalgona sittin next to you :cheesy: Tweed or hot roddish interior will never give you that feeling.
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 




 *greatest feeling in the world*


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 4 2009, 03:49 PM~15872612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 4 2009, 04:49 PM~15872612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pics spook....

I used to roll with my Bo Jackson away jersey.... or Art Shell home


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 5 2009, 03:45 PM~15882058
> *great pics spook....
> 
> I used to roll with my Bo Jackson away jersey.... or Art Shell home
> ...


yea im a raiders fan, my son is too hes the one with glasses. i grew up in winton ca. by merced. have to represent


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Dec 4 2009, 12:24 PM~15871267
> *well it's been 11 months since I took these 2 cars apart and put 1 back together(mostly)..today I finally got to start it..TODAY IS A GOOD DAY
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 5 2009, 03:55 PM~15882104
> *yea im a raiders fan, my son is too hes the one with glasses.  i grew up in winton ca. by merced. have to represent
> *


that's coo...I only have jerseys from Los Angeles Raiders players...for the short time they were here


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 3 2009, 05:19 PM~15863224
> *got my little one cleanin' up jr's house for this coming weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: yeah teach em young keep lowriders cruising into da future!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea...teach them the glasshouse love


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 6 2009, 02:23 AM~15886370
> *yea...teach them the glasshouse love
> *


my daughter is certified already. :biggrin: 

she knows the glasshouse when she sees it. had it out last night and she was pissed that she couldn't roll with mommy and daddy. 

i thought about what dude said about the ghouse ride as we dipped home at 35mph, early 80's funk playin' and the pump motors spinning..... i haven't had such a fun drive in a long time.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 6 2009, 07:35 AM~15887137
> *my daughter is certified already.  :biggrin:
> 
> she knows the glasshouse when she sees it. had it out last night and she was pissed that she couldn't roll with mommy and daddy.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: posts like this keep the fire alive


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

very true....my son is 13...he's always telling me he misses rolling in our glasshouse.....


life is just not the same without one


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^^FUCK OFF WITH THE BIG WHEEL SHIT.


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Dec 6 2009, 02:05 PM~15889265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


take these dunks off of here!!!! :angry: 

u wanna post on here get it on 13's


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

i was about to thank u guys for helping me build these,but fuk u now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Dec 6 2009, 05:45 PM~15889524
> *take these dunks off of here!!!! :angry:
> 
> u wanna post on here get it on 13's
> *


all these cars on here are donks fool :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 6 2009, 02:56 PM~15889612
> *all these cars on here are donks fool :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


no such thing as a donk.. the word was made up by a cousin marrying cousin ******* from alabama that had one tooth. couldnt pronounce glasshouse so he made it up. now beat it young one before i take my belt off and teach you some manners.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 6 2009, 06:26 PM~15889845
> *no such thing as a donk.. the word was made up by a cousin marrying cousin ******* from alabama that had one tooth. couldnt pronounce glasshouse so he made it up. now beat it young one before i take my belt off and teach you some manners.
> *


it came from miami its like how yall use glasshouse they use donk its a southern thang


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nobody gives a shit here.... get the fuck out and don't come



keep your stupid southern ignorance to yourself


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

fuck all of you bitches then lol :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: you should know better....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sorry :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 have any skirts for sale?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I DO PMD :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 6 2009, 03:26 PM~15889393
> *^^^FUCK OFF WITH THE BIG WHEEL SHIT.
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 6 2009, 04:41 PM~15889998
> *it came from miami its like how yall use glasshouse they use donk its a ****** thang
> *


You fail at kicking your **** knowledge


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin :thumbsup: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## egutierrez90640 (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 6 2009, 02:56 PM~15889612
> *all these cars on here are donks fool :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


too us anythng on biger then 14s are fuckin dunks homie :twak:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nah thats donk magazine messed the name up now every 1 thinks the name donk is a car with big rims its NOT a donk is a car, they been using the name donk since the 7os in the south for the big 71-76 chevys :biggrin:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

i dunno about that man i fuck with new orleans iv never heard them refear to just any 71- 76 as being donks... only crazy customed cars weather there 71-76 chevys


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

its more of a fla and ga thang i guess? lol


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 6 2009, 11:00 PM~15894021
> *nah thats donk magazine messed the name up now every 1 thinks the name donk is a car with big rims its NOT a donk is a car, they been using the name donk since the 7os in the south for the big 71-76 chevys :biggrin:
> *


Who gives a fuck


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

oh god are we going thru this bullshit again?
crawling....you know this shit aint no joke to us..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

love fucking with yall die hard glass house lovers, i like c n yuall blood pressue go up :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 6 2009, 11:48 PM~15894899
> *love fucking with yall die hard glass house lovers, i like c n yuall blood pressue go up :biggrin:
> *


Go back to your boyfriends in dubs and above topic


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 6 2009, 09:48 PM~15894899
> *love fucking with yall die hard glass house lovers, i like c n yuall blood pressue go up :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: ....haha...now scram!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

ANYONE KNOW ABOUT WHAT A DOUBLE HUMP TRANS CROSSMEMBER IS WORTH IN CHROME?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by egutierrez90640_@Dec 6 2009, 05:39 PM~15891136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes please :yes: 

whats that black car in your avatar?


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by egutierrez90640+Dec 6 2009, 06:39 PM~15891136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

roll on 13s or 14s nothing else


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 7 2009, 12:10 AM~15895891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 7 2009, 01:10 AM~15895891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 7 2009, 01:08 AM~15895878
> *ANYONE KNOW ABOUT WHAT A DOUBLE HUMP TRANS CROSSMEMBER IS WORTH IN CHROME?
> *


Shit I know they are kinda hard to find around here.A friend paid between 50 100 bucks for a none chrome one.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

GOT A 76 CAPRICE UP FOR SALE, PICS SOON!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 7 2009, 02:56 PM~15901378
> *GOT A 76 CAPRICE UP FOR SALE, PICS SOON!!!
> *


location? :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 7 2009, 03:09 PM~15901517
> *location?  :0
> *


EAST OF VEGAS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Dec 7 2009, 11:28 AM~15898492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 7 2009, 04:01 PM~15900727
> *Shit I know they are kinda hard to find around here.A friend paid between 50 100 bucks for a none chrome one.
> *


I paid $70 for mine and that's shipped from Cali to FL too :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 5 2009, 04:32 PM~15275260
> *I JUST PICKED UP THIS 76 GLASSHOUSE OVER THE WEEKEND HAS A SUNROOF THE PREVIOUS OWNER HAD ORDERED IT WHEN HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 76 HE ALSO ORDERED THE SMALL SIDE WINDOW ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 7 2009, 02:56 PM~15901378
> *GOT A 76 CAPRICE UP FOR SALE, PICS SOON!!!
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 7 2009, 06:48 PM~15904414
> *
> *


is that the one? the one saul has or had? :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 7 2009, 07:06 PM~15904669
> *is that the one? the one saul has or had?  :0
> *


IT IS


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

always when i'm broke.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 7 2009, 07:17 PM~15904831
> *always when i'm broke.
> *


I HATE IT WHEN THAT HAPPENS!!! DEALER INSTALLED 42 MOON TOO


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 7 2009, 07:24 PM~15904960
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 7 2009, 08:16 PM~15904816
> *IT IS
> *


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:biggrin: kick'n @ Rollerz toy drive























:thumbsup:


----------



## felicat (Jun 7, 2007)

hows it goin glasshouse family i bought a 76 caprice about 3 months ago and i am missing the grill and the drivers side headlight chrome. would anyone know where i could find these items? id like to get my low low project started ill post pics up tommorrow.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Dec 7 2009, 11:27 PM~15908758
> *:biggrin: kick'n @ Rollerz toy drive
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 7 2009, 02:56 PM~15901378
> *GOT A 76 CAPRICE UP FOR SALE, PICS SOON!!!
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 7 2009, 02:56 PM~15901378
> *GOT A 76 CAPRICE UP FOR SALE, PICS SOON!!!
> *


trade for a box


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 8 2009, 10:47 AM~15911952
> *trade for a box
> *


BOX OF GREEN PAPER


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 8 2009, 10:39 AM~15911871
> *
> *


ITS WAITING FOR YOU!! :cheesy:


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Dirty and mr Smurf and Harbor area Phil Merry christmas brothers, look at the site you guys helped build its beautiful Be safe and have a great holiday


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 5 2009, 07:58 AM~15879233
> *that shit was poetic!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Dec 8 2009, 12:09 PM~15912176
> *Hey Dirty and mr Smurf  and Harbor area Phil  Merry christmas  brothers, look at the site you guys helped build  its beautiful  Be safe and have a great holiday
> *


YOU TOO HOMIE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

RAINING HERE TODAY SO NO PICS TODAY. 76 CAPRICE WHITE WITH BLACK INTERIOR,HAS 350/350 P/W, TILT,A/C, DEALER INSTALLED 42 MOON. THE ONLY RUST ON THE CAR IS UNDER THE VINYL TOP, OTHER THAN THAT ITS COMPLETELY RUST FREE. BEEN SITTING SINCE 04!! I HAVE A IMMACULATE SET OF 14 X 7 REV MCLEANS WITH BRAND NEW HANCOCK WW'S STICKERS STILL ON THEM!!AS WELL AS A BUNCH OF NOS PARTS AND PIECES FOR THIS CAR THAT WILL COME WITH IT, IF INTERESTED PM ME. SORRY LIKE I SAID ILL GET PICS UP ASAP WHEN RAIN STOPS. THANKS


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 8 2009, 09:30 PM~15917879
> *
> *


SUP RICH!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 8 2009, 10:57 AM~15912069
> *ITS WAITING FOR YOU!! :cheesy:
> *


if you still got her after the new year.....

we will see   


Santa claus has all my money right now


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Dec 8 2009, 11:09 AM~15912176
> *Hey Dirty and mr Smurf  and Harbor area Phil  Merry christmas  brothers, look at the site you guys helped build  its beautiful  Be safe and have a great holiday
> *


thanks brother...same to you





o...Ryan package on it's way


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 8 2009, 08:32 PM~15918643
> *thanks brother...same to you
> o...Ryan package on it's way
> *


THANKS BROTHER, ILL LYK WHEN IT GETS HERE!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 8 2009, 03:58 PM~15915152
> *RAINING HERE TODAY SO NO PICS TODAY. 76 CAPRICE WHITE WITH BLACK INTERIOR,HAS 350/350 P/W, TILT,A/C, DEALER INSTALLED 42 MOON. THE ONLY RUST ON THE CAR IS UNDER THE VINYL TOP, OTHER THAN THAT ITS COMPLETELY RUST FREE. BEEN SITTING SINCE 04!! I HAVE A IMMACULATE SET OF 14 X 7 REV MCLEANS WITH BRAND NEW HANCOCK WW'S  STICKERS STILL ON THEM!!AS WELL AS A BUNCH OF NOS PARTS AND PIECES FOR THIS CAR THAT WILL COME WITH IT, IF INTERESTED PM ME. SORRY LIKE I SAID ILL GET PICS UP ASAP WHEN RAIN STOPS.  THANKS
> *


here you go Ryan some pics of the house


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

some more


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dig those plates


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> here you go Ryan some pics of the house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 8 2009, 11:08 PM~15920994
> *some more
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THANKS AGAIN SAUL!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 9 2009, 08:11 PM~15930250
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 9 2009, 08:11 PM~15930250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 9 2009, 07:11 PM~15930250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

LOOKING TO BUY A 70=75 CAPRICE. PM ME PIC'S AND ANY INFO PLEASE,


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Dec 10 2009, 01:50 AM~15934342
> *LOOKING TO BUY A 70=75 CAPRICE. PM ME PIC'S AND ANY INFO PLEASE,
> *


i got one how much you give me for mine


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

:biggrin:
[/quote]
damn


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 10 2009, 12:59 AM~15934371
> *i got one how much you give me for mine
> *


I would like it back but it is to rich for my blood right know.
Send me a photo of what happend to it. :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

who from the ghouse fam is doin' the majestics new year?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 10 2009, 01:31 PM~15937694
> *who from the ghouse fam is doin' the majestics new year?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 9 2009, 07:11 PM~15930250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, 

more pics.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Dec 10 2009, 02:06 PM~15938509
> *damn,
> 
> more pics.
> *



thats what im sayin :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 10 2009, 01:41 PM~15938264
> *:nosad:
> *


that's bullsh*t! 

cant make it, man?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 8 2009, 08:32 PM~15918643
> *thanks brother...same to you
> o...Ryan package on it's way
> *


PACKAGE ARRIVED TODAY, THANK YOU BROTHER!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Dec 8 2009, 07:11 PM~15918369
> *SUP RICH!
> *


JUST CHILLING HUGO :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Dec 10 2009, 03:06 PM~15938509
> *damn,
> 
> more pics.
> *



x2


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Dec 10 2009, 12:50 AM~15934342
> *LOOKING TO BUY A 70=75 CAPRICE. PM ME PIC'S AND ANY INFO PLEASE,
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 10 2009, 05:57 PM~15940840
> *PACKAGE ARRIVED TODAY, THANK YOU BROTHER!!
> *


 :0 dam....ups don't fuck around that was quick!

don't trip bro... you hooked me up with that nos emblem awhile back which it greatly appreciated


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 10 2009, 12:31 PM~15937694
> *who from the ghouse fam is doin' the majestics new year?
> *


one of these years i might make it down from Seatttle for it, but right now family on new years is more important... but would be nice, alot warmer than up here right now....


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Dec 10 2009, 01:50 AM~15934342
> *LOOKING TO BUY A 70=75 CAPRICE. PM ME PIC'S AND ANY INFO PLEASE,
> *


75 IMPALA GLASSHOUSE!

























make me an offer homie


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 11 2009, 02:31 AM~15945852
> *one of these years i might make it down from Seatttle for it, but right now family on new years is more important... but would be nice, alot warmer than up here right now....
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Dec 10 2009, 11:45 PM~15945064
> *
> *


pm sent


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

im gonna replace my cracked dented gas tank with a used one wat do i use to clean it out?? how?? thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT 4 GLASSHOUSE FEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 12 2009, 06:45 AM~15957546
> *im gonna replace my cracked dented gas tank with a used one wat do i use to clean it out?? how?? thanks :biggrin:
> *


Hunk of clean chain and move it around a fuck of alot and she will be clean on the inside.

Them I would suggest to use POR 15 trunk sealer.

http://www.por15canada.com/can/tanksealfuelpreserve.asp

Some friends have used it in there bike tanks and in some older cars.Seems to work well and it is a fair price and not alot of work to use.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe316_@Dec 13 2009, 03:05 PM~15968608


Fuck do you need hooked on phonics or some glasses??

TopDogg Clean up on isle GLASSHOUSE.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe316_@Dec 13 2009, 02:04 PM~15968600
> *http://i626.photobucke[URL=http://s626.photobucket.com/albums/tt344/lowlyfe316/?action=view&current=7c5e9d94.pbr][IMG]http://]
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> [url=http://www.threadbombing.com/details.php?image_id=3338][img]http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/28/GTFO_Jungle.gif[/url]*


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Dec 13 2009, 04:36 PM~15969720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taken care of.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

hey big red let me pm you a quarter so you can call topp dogg to thank him :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> Fuck do you need hooked on phonics or some glasses??
> 
> TopDogg Clean up on isle GLASSHOUSE.


Taken care of.

[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 13 2009, 09:51 PM~15971467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

glad I missed the fun


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

heres apic of my engine bay so far


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

nicee


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

lookin to pic this up this up comeing weekand


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 14 2009, 12:38 AM~15974153
> *lookin to pic this up this up comeing weekand
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 14 2009, 09:44 AM~15975808
> *
> *


What up Jason? Good talking to you and thanks for the info. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 14 2009, 09:49 AM~15975839
> *What up Jason? Good talking to you and thanks for the info. :biggrin:
> *


Anytime bro, let me know how everything goes


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 13 2009, 11:38 PM~15974153
> *lookin to pic this up this up comeing weekand
> 
> 
> ...



realy likin the red


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*HOPE EVERYONE IS GETTING READY FOR THE HOLIDAY*


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 14 2009, 01:32 PM~15978287
> *HOPE EVERYONE IS GETTING READY FOR THE HOLIDAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

MY PROJECT GLASSHOUSE


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

BACK THEN WHAT YOU HOMIES THINK


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Dec 13 2009, 07:41 PM~15970667
> *Taken care of.
> 
> *


Thank you.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Dec 10 2009, 12:50 AM~15934342
> *LOOKING TO BUY A 70=75 CAPRICE. PM ME PIC'S AND ANY INFO PLEASE,
> *


I got mine up for grabs CHECK IT OUT :biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 14 2009, 02:12 PM~15978749
> *Thank you.
> *



Anytime.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 10 2009, 03:11 AM~15930250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweetness... :nicoderm:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

saw this 74 impala on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...63#ht_500wt_924


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 12 2009, 11:33 PM~15965407
> *Hunk of clean chain and move it around a fuck of alot and she will be clean on the inside.
> 
> Them I would suggest to use POR 15 trunk sealer.
> ...


thanks, but not sure wat u mean can u explain more is the sealer 4 outside or inside tank??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 13 2009, 04:35 PM~15970096
> *
> *


COMEDY!! :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 15 2009, 04:30 PM~15990557
> *thanks, but not sure wat u mean can u explain more is the sealer 4 outside or inside tank??
> *


It is for the inside.You use a chemical to prep the inside then dump in the POR-15 slosh it around drain the excess and let dry.It is like a new tank on the inside.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 15 2009, 03:09 PM~15990971
> *It is for the inside.You use a chemical to prep the inside then dump in the POR-15 slosh it around drain the excess and let dry.It is like a new tank on the inside.
> *


oh ok wat chemical prep can i get it at autoparts store?


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 15 2009, 04:54 PM~15990835
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks awsome!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Thats a badass name too.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 15 2009, 03:54 PM~15990835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 15 2009, 02:54 PM~15990835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT MINE, BAJITOS DEL VALLE , CAR CAME OUT IN LOWRIDER AWHILE BACK WITHOUT MURAL


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

EBAY ITEM # 270502561341


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 16 2009, 01:30 PM~15999624
> *EBAY ITEM # 270502561341
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP..._fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

Good lucc big homie.Nice looking G~House. :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 16 2009, 01:40 PM~15999723
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP..._fvi%3D1&_rdc=1
> 
> Good lucc big homie.Nice looking G~House. :thumbsup:
> *



x2....


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 15 2009, 08:00 PM~15992550
> *oh ok  wat chemical prep can i get it at autoparts store?
> *


Look at the POR-15 site I am sure it will tell you what you need.

As for me no idea just seen it used never done it myself.


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> BADD ASS


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

wow...thats one of the best murals ive seen done...daily?id think its not but you never know....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> > BADD ASS
> 
> 
> its a tight as mural but when your at a show and your kids are stareing at it for the past 15 min the that mural isn't so cool


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 17 2009, 03:39 PM~16011862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

will 74 taillights fit a 75?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 17 2009, 05:20 PM~16012960
> *will 74 taillights fit a 75?
> *


Impala not Caprice.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

what years will switch out with a 75 caprice?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 17 2009, 05:40 PM~16013828
> *what years will switch out with a 75 caprice?
> *


76 caprice


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

thank you sir.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 9 2009, 08:45 AM~15923365
> *:thumbsup: THANKS AGAIN SAUL!!
> *

































SO CLOSE YET SO FAR :uh:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

anyone have a glasshouse they wanna trade for a 1958 chevy delray
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14628940


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 17 2009, 08:33 PM~16015106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST 4HRS AWAY :biggrin: LMK WHAT HAPPENS THIS WEEKEND!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Dec 17 2009, 10:13 PM~16016212
> *anyone have a glasshouse they wanna trade for a 1958 chevy delray
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14628940
> *


might wanna specify that link down to a certain topic.


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 18 2009, 10:21 AM~16019254
> *might wanna specify that link down to a certain topic.
> *


damn, your right wrong link here some pics


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 17 2009, 04:39 PM~16011862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is clean homie you got any more pics


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Dec 18 2009, 03:03 PM~16021562
> *this bitch is clean homie you got any more pics
> *






































Its on 13's for all the cats that dig GlassHouse's on 13's.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup where is everyone....this forum is on the iPhone 24/7....place is too quiet


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 18 2009, 11:59 PM~16026901
> *sup where is everyone....this forum is on the iPhone 24/7....place is too quiet
> *


 :dunno: :rofl: :rant: :guns: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

well looky who showed up.....


sup chopper


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

WHATS UP FELLAS?? :wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i like how that dude on the motorcycle was trippin' on the 3 wheel! LOL


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 16 2009, 08:40 PM~16003882
> *its a tight as mural but when your at a show and your kids are stareing at it for the past 15 min the that mural isn't so cool
> *


 :0 wahahha kids and ass/poon at shows...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 19 2009, 01:10 PM~16029706
> *WHATS UP FELLAS?? :wave:
> *


what's up


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

getting closer


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hello guys. I'ts me (nobody speacial) but I am a full fledge card carrrieng
member of the Glasshouse Nation.........Markie De..
It pains me to say that i have decided to sell one of my 76 caprice's...
my daily driver needs a motor...and my black 90 fleetwood is not selling
and i dropped that price down to $3400. mean while i am on the bus because i cant afford to to regester any 1 of my 2 lowriders...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 19 2009, 03:57 PM~16030948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what motor is in the cadi.... pull it out for the 76'

prob sell the euro parts for a decent price couldn't hurt


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 19 2009, 05:54 PM~16031835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PERFECT


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 19 2009, 07:54 PM~16031835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 19 2009, 05:54 PM~16031835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 18 2009, 11:59 PM~16026901
> *sup where is everyone....this forum is on the iPhone 24/7....place is too quiet
> *


SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:


> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Dec 19 2009, 09:44 AM~16028797
> *:dunno:  :rofl:  :rant:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Dec 19 2009, 05:51 PM~16032344
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale tilt column in very good condition with keys, 150 plus shippin. pm me if interested.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale 74 caprice classic , second owner car , super clean in and out . pm me if interested ....


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 20 2009, 10:49 AM~16037348
> *for sale 74 caprice classic , second owner car , super clean in and out . pm me if interested ....
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Super clean OG!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

beautiful 454 caprice....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 20 2009, 10:05 AM~16037040
> *SUP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


sup bro


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 18 2009, 05:00 PM~16022555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thanks homie the car is badass real clean nice 3 wheel by the way


----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 18 2009, 03:00 PM~16022555
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

MY HOUSE


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood+Dec 20 2009, 03:10 PM~16038558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

ANTDOGG Your House is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 19 2009, 03:57 PM~16030948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the fleetwood is a 5,7 160.000 miles.....the 76 is a 350 (134.000 miles)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 20 2009, 03:53 PM~16039186
> *the fleetwood is a 5,7  160.000 miles.....the 76 is a 350 (134.000 miles)
> *


my daily driver is a nissan... not the cadi nor the chevys!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

just got this home today


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

welcome back brother


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 21 2009, 01:45 AM~16044219
> *just got this home today
> 
> 
> ...


GLAD TO SEE YOU CAME BACK TO YOUR SENCES


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 20 2009, 11:45 PM~16044219
> *just got this home today
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

more pics!

ive noticed you been looking for one for a while now, you trade for this?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

any pictures of 76's dropped with cragars or supremes?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

THIS IS MY GLASSHOUSE GOT HER HOME ON SUNDAY STILL NEED A LITTLE WORK DONE

SHE IS FOR SALE -IF NO ONE BUYS I WILL KEEP FINISHING HER


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 21 2009, 06:12 AM~16044769
> *
> *


NICE HOMIE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Dec 21 2009, 01:21 AM~16044373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


once you go GLASS you never go back to anything other :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 21 2009, 01:24 AM~16044386
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> more pics!
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 21 2009, 11:18 AM~16046947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

tell me what you think


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*WHERE ALL THEM SKIRTS AT?*


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 21 2009, 10:02 AM~16046095
> *once you go GLASS you never go back to anything other  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 21 2009, 02:51 PM~16048207
> *WHERE ALL THEM SKIRTS AT?
> *


Hate to say it but it is a nice change of pase.


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Dec 21 2009, 01:40 PM~16047639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: VERY NICE HOMIE, BUT A GLASS HOUSE HAS TO HAVE SKIRTS, LOOKS GOOD THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Dec 21 2009, 10:02 AM~16046095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you just go in a full circle or is this one better than your mint green one?I liked that one.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Dec 21 2009, 04:40 PM~16049381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

who from the ghouse fam is gonna be at the new years picnic?

i'll be there with the blue 76.... 

wouldnt mind catching up with some of you.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Dec 21 2009, 01:45 AM~16044219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 21 2009, 02:45 AM~16044219
> *just got this home today
> 
> 
> ...


see homie i knew you would regret it :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 21 2009, 01:51 PM~16048207
> *WHERE ALL THEM SKIRTS AT?
> *


i have mine just havent put them on yet, love Ghouses with the skirts on


first thing is first have to finish my engine




as you can see


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 21 2009, 05:58 PM~16050939
> *Did you just go in a full circle or is this one better than your mint green one?I liked that one.
> *


this ones a little bit better than my green one 
it does need a little work but its a 76 impala with 85,000 original miles and a/c 
drove it 3hrs from berdo to where i live


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Dec 21 2009, 11:12 PM~16054256
> *see homie i knew you would regret it :cheesy:
> *


not that i regreted it just couldn't trade a glasshouse for a glasshouse
so i ended getting a much desired car to trade with wich was the box with caddy pannels and intereior played with it for a bit till i found another glasshouse


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

i never did say thanks for the skirts homie, sorry but thanks


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 22 2009, 12:38 AM~16055173
> *i never did say thanks for the skirts homie, sorry but thanks
> *


no problem glad they worked out for you


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Dec 21 2009, 11:40 AM~16047639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


homie thats a nice ride !! I cant wait to get home and start working on mine


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 21 2009, 03:20 AM~16044623
> *THIS IS MY GLASSHOUSE GOT HER HOME ON SUNDAY STILL NEED A LITTLE WORK DONE
> 
> SHE IS FOR SALE -IF NO ONE BUYS I WILL KEEP FINISHING HER
> ...




holy shit !!!!! :0 thats fuckin BADASS bro :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 21 2009, 01:51 PM~16048207
> *WHERE ALL THEM SKIRTS AT?
> *


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 21 2009, 12:45 AM~16044451
> *any pictures of 76's dropped with cragars or supremes?
> *


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

> MY HOUSE


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Dec 22 2009, 02:41 PM~16059663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FOR THE PIX ..RICK....MEMBERS ONLY CC TTMFT...


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Dec 21 2009, 04:44 PM~16050125
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  VERY NICE HOMIE, BUT A GLASS HOUSE HAS TO HAVE SKIRTS, LOOKS GOOD THOUGH  :biggrin:
> *


GOT THEM HOMIE.. BUT TOOK THEM OFF FOR SOME 3 WHEEL ACTION....... :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

someone say skirts!!!
old glasshouse








new glasshouse


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

almost there boys,need my cad rear end,guts and top


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 21 2009, 08:15 PM~16052843
> *who from the ghouse fam is gonna be at the new years picnic?
> 
> i'll be there with the blue 76....
> ...


ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 22 2009, 03:02 PM~16060442
> *someone say skirts!!!
> old glasshouse
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SKIRTTED


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 22 2009, 06:41 PM~16061992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Dirty Sanchez. Are you coming down for new years. Car looks good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 22 2009, 07:41 PM~16061992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 22 2009, 06:29 PM~16061878
> *ILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Dec 21 2009, 12:40 PM~16047639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HE WILL BE IN THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC ,,,MAKING THE LONG DRIVE FROM SAN DIEGO..MEMBERS .ONLY CC..


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

sorry for shitty pics homies


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

-here is another picture of my 76 in sandiegos indoor super show


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pics everyone


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 22 2009, 05:41 PM~16061992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Dec 23 2009, 10:17 AM~16068025
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE G HOUSE I SAW YOU ON HWY 76 :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 23 2009, 01:56 PM~16070120
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: NICE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Dec 22 2009, 08:56 PM~16064040
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 23 2009, 03:42 PM~16070516
> *NICE G HOUSE I SAW  YOU ON HWY 76  :biggrin:
> *


THATS MY BROTHERS G HOUSE ..HE LIVED OF THE 76 IN BONSALL....NOW IN OCEANSIDE,CA.....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking+Dec 22 2009, 07:57 PM~16062161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 23 2009, 02:58 PM~16070679
> *THATS MY BROTHERS G HOUSE ..HE LIVED OF THE 76 IN BONSALL....NOW IN OCEANSIDE,CA.....
> *


10/4


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

HAVE A HEALTHY AND PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR
SMURF CHOPPER VIC VIC JR STRAY HECTOR HARBOR PHIL 
DIRTY ROD STEWART AND ALL THE G HOUSE MEMBERS :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 22 2009, 05:41 PM~16061992
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn what color is this?

shits badddd :cheesy:


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

cant wait to get mine finished.....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76+Dec 23 2009, 09:11 PM~16073037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS....IT'S MEDIUM SADDLE.....OG PAINT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 23 2009, 08:11 PM~16073037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

back at cha!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 23 2009, 08:11 PM~16073037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. same to you.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

does anybody have some deep cups laying around i can buy.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Dec 23 2009, 11:17 AM~16068025
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: nice car bro.......nothing like a bigmike pic to show the detail...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 22 2009, 06:41 PM~16061992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this car...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

merry x mas to all the g house owners.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 24 2009, 04:39 PM~16080828
> *love this car...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 24 2009, 05:50 PM~16080906
> *merry x mas to all the g house owners.
> *


x76


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY GLASSHOUSE BROTHERS*


NEXT YEAR IS GONNA BE A GREAT YEAR...GLASSHOUSE PICNIC #3


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Dec 23 2009, 11:17 AM~16068025
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I still got a set of front bumper guards for sale. PM me if interested


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 24 2009, 03:36 PM~16080813
> *:biggrin: nice car bro.......nothing like a bigmike pic to show the detail...
> *


THANX HOMIE THATS MY OLDER BROTHERS CAR.....REPRESENTING MEMBERS ONLY CC SAN DIEGO...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 24 2009, 05:40 PM~16081784
> *NICE
> *


THANX ITS MY BROS 76...NOT BAD FOR A STREET CAR... :0


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Dec 23 2009, 11:17 AM~16068025
> *
> 
> 
> ...





W O W 
i just fell in love DAMM ! ! ! 
F*@K . . . . much props to the painter and owner of this car


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE ENTIRE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY!!  BIG RY


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Dec 25 2009, 12:01 AM~16084538
> *W O W
> i just fell in love DAMM ! ! !
> F*@K . . . . much props to the painter and owner of this car
> *


THANX HOMIE,,ITS MY BROTHERS 76...LIL STORY ABOUT IT...I HAD BOUGHT THE CAR IN SD FOR 1,300. .. FROM A OLDER WHITE LADY THEN MY SISTER INLAW BOUGHT IT FROM ME FOR 1,4OO.. A YEAR LATER AND GAVE IT TO MY BROTHER FOR CHRISTMAS ABOUT 4-5 YEARS AGO.....THE WHOLE CAR WAS DONE IN A BACK YARD.....THIS YEAR HE WANTS TO TEAR IT DOWN OR SELL IT,HE ALSO HAS A 64 SS THATS GETTING DONE THIS YEAR,,,,


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Dec 21 2009, 12:40 PM~16047639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 24 2009, 03:50 PM~16080906
> *merry x mas to all the g house owners.
> *


x74


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

merry christmas


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 25 2009, 12:34 AM~16084783
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP BROTHER!!!


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas to al the ghouse members and happy holidays from tjones :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Feliz Navidad

y 

Prospero Ano

Merry Christmas :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin: MERRY CHRISTMAS GLASSHOUSE FAMILY  :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

merry christmas G-HOUSE fam.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all the GLASSHOUSE Family be safe and enjoy the holidays with your friends and family


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 23 2009, 08:11 PM~16073037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Rich, Merry Christmas and A Happy New Year to you and your family, my brother. And X2 on what Rich said for every one else Big Ry, BIGZEKE, SMURF, CHOPPER, STRAY Miguel and Sal, HECTOR, HARBOR PHIL, DIRTY, ROD STEWART, AND ALL THE G HOUSE MEMBERS. Stay safe and One Luv...Stay  from Vic.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Dec 26 2009, 09:26 AM~16093034
> *:wave: Rich, Merry Christmas and A Happy New Year to you and your family, my brother. And X2 on what Rich said for every one else Big Ry, BIGZEKE, SMURF, CHOPPER, STRAY Miguel and Sal, HECTOR, HARBOR PHIL, DIRTY, ROD STEWART, AND ALL THE G HOUSE MEMBERS. Stay safe and One Luv...Stay   from Vic.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Dec 26 2009, 11:50 AM~16093484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those wheels look good man..

and merry xmas too all the g house riders..

hope everyone had a safe and happy holiday...

damn look at me soundin like a halmark card. haha


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT 4 GLASSHOUSE FEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Dec 26 2009, 10:50 AM~16093484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

7/19/09
Sneek peak at Shops Laggard photoshoot


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Dec 26 2009, 05:00 PM~16095653
> *7/19/09
> Sneek peak at Shops Laggard photoshoot
> 
> ...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

can anybody tell me what seats would bolt right into a 75 caprice?
i plan on hitting the junk yard this week, half off sale


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 27 2009, 10:32 PM~16107470
> *can anybody tell me what seats would bolt right into a 75 caprice?
> i plan on hitting the junk yard this week, half off sale
> *


full size gm 71-76


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

cool thanks, anybody looking for anything right now?

31-4th i think is half off at all pick your part


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Dec 27 2009, 11:07 PM~16106587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Dec 27 2009, 10:07 PM~16106587
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1527794370.html (auto parts) i dont know 
if this will work? but this is the info on the glasshouse I have for sale...
( I know i have been out of tuch.. but much love to the glasshouse family )
Happy new year yall.. (those going to the show on the 1st) have a good time...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 28 2009, 06:00 PM~16113984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



There's somthing you don't see everyday. A house on 3


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 19 2009, 03:57 PM~16030948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


both on craigs,,,LA.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

up to what year do they require smog? 75 or 76?


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Dec 28 2009, 04:06 PM~16111789
> *NICE!!!
> *


thanx bro..


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 28 2009, 04:14 PM~16111849
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Dec 29 2009, 06:50 PM~16126877
> *up to what year do they require smog? 75 or 76?
> *



75, but i hear they're pushing for no smog exempt status.


----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Dec 29 2009, 07:50 PM~16126877
> *up to what year do they require smog? 75 or 76?
> *


75 and back know smog check required and 76 and newer smog check is required


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Dec 26 2009, 08:26 AM~16093034
> *:wave: Rich, Merry Christmas and A Happy New Year to you and your family, my brother. And X2 on what Rich said for every one else Big Ry, BIGZEKE, SMURF, CHOPPER, STRAY Miguel and Sal, HECTOR, HARBOR PHIL, DIRTY, ROD STEWART, AND ALL THE G HOUSE MEMBERS. Stay safe and One Luv...Stay   from Vic.
> *


SUP VIC HOW YOU BEEN BRO :biggrin: HOPE YOU HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Dec 27 2009, 09:07 PM~16106587
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SUP HUGO THE HOUSE IS LOOOOOKING GOOD :biggrin: WISH YOU A HAPPY NEW YEAR, WHERES THE PLAQUE :biggrin:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

any glasshouse's for sale/trade :biggrin: let me know


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 28 2009, 06:00 PM~16113984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MEMBERS ONLY,CC 76 G HOUSE....... :0


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 29 2009, 11:34 PM~16128264
> *SUP HUGO THE HOUSE IS LOOOOOKING GOOD :biggrin: WISH YOU A HAPPY NEW YEAR, WHERES THE PLAQUE :biggrin:
> *


THANX BRO! ITS BEING ORDERD.. IT WILL BE ON 
COME SPRING TIME..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 29 2009, 09:31 PM~16128214
> *SUP VIC HOW YOU BEEN BRO :biggrin: HOPE YOU HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR
> *


 :wave: Rich, doing good. Danny from my car club came over and re-wired my set-up, it was wired wrong for two years driving like that; he also fixed my pump, now everything is up and running; I took her for a spin to Trino's (Cherry 64) house yesterday and he put in my sway end rods. He live about 15 minutes away from me and it started to rain and you know what that means, now I have to clean that undercaridge again :angry: . But it felt good driving Shops Laggard after she was sitting for 2 months. I was trying to figure out why I was blowing up pump heads and solenoids.

I might be going down to LA for New Years.

How is everything with you my brother?

I hope you have a Happy New Year. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 24 2009, 02:36 PM~16080813
> *:biggrin: nice car bro.......nothing like a bigmike pic to show the detail...
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
thanks, hope all the ghouse riders are enjoying the holidays, be safe and hope to see some of you for new years show


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Dec 23 2009, 10:17 AM~16068025
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean ride homie


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

in moreno valley


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

Traffic Show '09


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 13 2009, 06:51 PM~15971467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight johnny we should set up a shoot like that :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Dec 28 2009, 12:07 AM~16106587
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

What's up Hugo? :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 30 2009, 06:51 AM~16131912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice grill :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 30 2009, 06:54 AM~16131925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one brings back memories of my bros old ride:biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 30 2009, 07:44 AM~16131890
> *in moreno valley
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 30 2009, 07:54 AM~16131925
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice....needs a custom grill


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Dec 30 2009, 10:31 AM~16132913
> *this one brings back memories of my bros old ride:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   ...dam wish I had that in the garage


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 30 2009, 07:48 AM~16131901
> *Traffic Show '09
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic.....


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Dec 30 2009, 03:31 AM~16131334
> *:wave: Rich, doing good. Danny from my car club came over and re-wired my set-up, it was wired wrong for two years driving like that; he also fixed my pump, now everything is up and running; I took her for a spin to Trino's (Cherry 64) house yesterday and he put in my sway end rods. He live about 15 minutes away from me and it started to rain and you know what that means, now I have to clean that undercaridge again  :angry: . But it felt good driving Shops Laggard after she was sitting for 2 months. I was trying to figure out why I was blowing up pump heads and solenoids.
> 
> I might be going down to LA for New Years.
> ...


pictures?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Dec 29 2009, 10:45 PM~16129135
> *any glasshouse's for sale/trade :biggrin: let me know
> *


http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1527794370.html (auto parts)
hit the link! tell me what you think...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT  
HOPFULLY I GET MINE TO THE PAINT SHOP SOON.


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 22 2009, 08:41 PM~16061992
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. CLEAN!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO THE ENTIRE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE......


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Dec 30 2009, 04:47 PM~16136647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD ..HOMIE.....SEE YOU GUYS AT THE PICNIC........... :0


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

anyone got any pics of chopped top 74 -76 caprices or impalas not raghouses


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 30 2009, 10:02 AM~16131959
> *:0
> 
> What's up Hugo?  :biggrin:
> *


nothin much.. Happy New Years Bro!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 31 2009, 08:17 PM~16149666
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS TO THE ENTIRE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY!!!
> *


what he said!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

happy new years.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 31 2009, 08:17 PM~16149666
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS TO THE ENTIRE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY!!!
> *


X870


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jan 1 2010, 01:37 AM~16151310
> *anyone got any pics of chopped top 74 -76 caprices or impalas not raghouses
> *


I think were both thinkin the same thing


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:machinegun: :machinegun: CHOP TOP 74-76 CAPRICE

:dunno: WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT :twak: :twak:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jan 1 2010, 06:50 PM~16156199
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun: CHOP TOP 74-76 CAPRICE
> 
> :dunno:  WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT  :twak:  :twak:
> *


dont think its a chop top as far as lowering the top 4in like in a hotrod but more makeing it a convertible with a removable top at least thats what im thinkin


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 2 2010, 01:47 AM~16159703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG PAGE throwing it up..... :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 1 2010, 11:41 PM~16159034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dirty sent me a text of his car on the trailer in the middle of the desert - i knew that dude was on a hell mission! :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 2 2010, 11:20 AM~16160714
> *dirty sent me a text of his car on the trailer in the middle of the desert - i knew that dude was on a hell mission!  :cheesy:
> *


WE WAS ON THAT MISSION IMPOSSIBE SHIT.......FAILURE WAS NOT AN OPTION. 

WE'LL HOOK UP NEXT TIME, FA SHO!


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jan 1 2010, 06:50 PM~16156199
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun: CHOP TOP 74-76 CAPRICE
> 
> :dunno:  WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT  :twak:  :twak:
> *



in my eyes the trunk lid on the hard top is one of my fav things... i honestly think it would look pretty good and something diferent :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jan 2 2010, 01:18 PM~16161976
> *in my eyes the trunk lid on the hard top is one of my fav things... i honestly think it would look pretty good and something diferent :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jan 2 2010, 12:18 PM~16161976
> *in my eyes the trunk lid on the hard top is one of my fav things... i honestly think it would look pretty good and something diferent :biggrin:
> *



definately!

my only real problem with convertibles is that they, to me, always look weak with the top up, imagine a glasshouse with a carson top? :cheesy: 

if i had the cash or the know how id love to get a rag, then find a old demo derby glasshouse and chop the top off of that for a removable hardtop.

but in all honesty both raghouses and glashouses have their own appeal to them


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> [/quote
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jan 2 2010, 04:47 PM~16163318
> *definately!
> 
> my only real problem with convertibles is that they, to me, always look weak with the top up, imagine a glasshouse with a carson top? :cheesy:
> ...


i was just gonna say that if i had the space and a lil cash id do it but sadly i dont, cutting the top off gets rid of alot of the bad rust places on a hardtop and in another plus it wont have the typical rust places for a rag


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

HAPPY NEW YEAR, GLASSHOUSE FAMILY


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:thumbsdown: :nono: :nosad: chop tops....come on this isn't 1990... and we ain't hooking up Mazda trucks


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 2 2010, 08:48 PM~16164807
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nosad: chop tops....come on this isn't 1990... and we ain't hooking up Mazda trucks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

IM JUS SAYING, IF U DONT WANNA TOP, FIND A CONVERTABLE, I GOTS MORE LOVE FOR MY HARDTOP THAN THE RAG, WHICH BY THE WAY SOLD TODAY :tears:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 2 2010, 07:47 PM~16164257
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR, GLASSHOUSE FAMILY
> 
> 
> ...


that would certainly make for a happy new year..


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 2 2010, 12:41 AM~16159034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Were could you find a grill like this?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 2 2010, 07:48 PM~16164807
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nosad: chop tops....come on this isn't 1990... and we ain't hooking up Mazda trucks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 2 2010, 12:52 PM~16161755
> *WE'LL HOOK UP NEXT TIME, FA SHO!
> *


its already taken care of.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

black 74' rag is beautifull


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

EBAY ITEM #270508814939


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any one have any pics of a stock interior for a 76 impala in the color green as well as if there was a stock mint green in that year


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 3 2010, 11:31 PM~16176409
> *any one have any pics of a stock interior for a 76 impala in the color green as well as if there was a stock mint green in that year
> *


I'll look on my computer..I have some..I know I have pics of blue(tattoo76's car) interior


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 28 2009, 06:00 PM~16113984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

jr's 76 at our meeting last weekend...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1527794370.html ( Man i spent $1.200 just 
on paint n clear,,then all that time takin shit apart.. I wish the painter would have 
just done a quicky paint instead... no I have to let it go!


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 4 2010, 03:24 PM~16180641
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1527794370.html ( Man i spent $1.200 just
> on paint n clear,,then all that time takin shit apart.. I wish the painter would have
> just done a quicky paint instead... no I have to let it go!
> *


 :biggrin: DONT DO IT !!! :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> > [/quote
> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> HARD AS HELL!!!! :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 4 2010, 08:39 PM~16185116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 4 2010, 07:42 PM~16184276
> *
> 
> 
> ...



.....oh shit.....glasshouse looks tight as fuck....


sup BOXER....havnt seen you in here for a minute


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 4 2010, 08:39 PM~16185116
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man oh Man that thing is serious Homie.


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 4 2010, 09:59 PM~16186400
> *.....oh shit.....glasshouse looks tight as fuck....
> sup BOXER....havnt seen you in here for a minute
> *




THANKS HOMIE...I HAVENT HAD INTERNET ONLY THRU MY PHONE, SORRY I DIDNT MAKE IT OUT TO THE GLASSHOUSE FEST MY CAR WAS DOWN....SO I THOUGHT I POST SOME PICS OF MARYJANE :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 4 2010, 10:17 AM~16179099
> *jr's 76 at our meeting last weekend...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

what color of green is that looks like the green on my old glasshouse
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 4 2010, 10:25 PM~16186745
> *THANKS HOMIE...I HAVENT HAD INTERNET ONLY THRU MY PHONE, SORRY I DIDNT MAKE IT OUT TO THE GLASSHOUSE FEST MY CAR WAS DOWN....SO I THOUGHT I POST SOME PICS OF MARYJANE  :biggrin:
> *


right on.... my 2 favorite things all in one.... Mary Jane ...and Glasshouse  

hope to see ya in here more often this year


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 4 2010, 08:39 PM~16185116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

new illusions valle coachella


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

^^^^
gangsta


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

nice 75. i like the anodized green moldings too.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Dec 23 2009, 11:17 AM~16068025
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 4 2010, 09:39 PM~16185116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: clean any setup shots?


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Dec 23 2009, 11:17 AM~16068025
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Dec 22 2009, 02:41 PM~16059663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Dec 21 2009, 12:40 PM~16047639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 28 2009, 06:00 PM~16113984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

looking for a hood for a 76 anyone have one??


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Jan 5 2010, 01:07 AM~16188035
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

will fillers from a vert fit a ht?


I GOT A GUY INTERESTED IN PRODUCING QUARTER WINDOW TRIM, IF HE MAKES SOME WHO WOULD BE INTERESTED?
WOULD YOU PREFER CHROME OR RAW STEEL?

WE'RE OPEN TO ANY SUGGESTIONS....WIDTH IS UP FOR DEBATE AND HOW MUCH ARE YOU WILLING TO PAY?IM TRYING TO HAVE EVERYONE QUOTE AND SIGN OR SOMETHING SO HE CAN SEE THAT PEOPLE ARE GENUINELY INTERESTED AND THAT HE HAS A MARKET FOR THIS TRIM.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jan 5 2010, 07:46 PM~16194951
> *will fillers from a vert fit a ht?
> I GOT A GUY INTERESTED IN PRODUCING QUARTER WINDOW TRIM, IF HE MAKES SOME WHO WOULD BE INTERESTED?
> WOULD YOU PREFER CHROME OR RAW STEEL?
> ...


THANKS BUT I GOT THE OG's...........BUT I COULD USE SOME SPARES


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 5 2010, 07:01 PM~16194389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That plaque is way to big looks rediculous, suv wheels dont help either


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 5 2010, 08:28 PM~16195526
> *THANKS BUT I GOT THE OG's...........BUT I COULD USE SOME SPARES
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, i need mine layed out like that


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:rant: :rant: quote=509Rider,Jan 5 2010, 08:51 PM~16195844]That plaque is way to big looks rediculous, suv wheels dont help either
[/quote]    IM PROUD TO REPRESENT MY CLUB


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 5 2010, 05:01 PM~16194389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 'BIG' certainly lives up to his name...i got one question for ya homie..Did you use 3/4 or 1 inch lag bolts to fasten your plaque ? or did you weld it to the frame? :0 :0 :0  just fuckin with ya biggy, but you DO know the wheels gotta go though :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

for sale 74 glass 7,500


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 4 2010, 07:39 PM~16185116
> *
> 
> 
> ...



phat g-house mang. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jan 5 2010, 09:50 PM~16197949
> *'BIG' certainly lives up to his name...i got one question for ya homie..Did you use 3/4 or 1 inch lag bolts to fasten your plaque ? or did you weld it to the frame?  :0  :0  :0   just fuckin with ya biggy, but you DO know the wheels gotta go though  :biggrin:
> *


yea that is the biggest plaque I've ever seen.... pretty coo

but them rims are a no-no up in here....props on the le cab... that is my 2nd favorite lowrider

love the color combo


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

i need an opinion glasshouse homies would u guys trade thiz 76 caprice all og og paint interior immaculate condition in and out cold ac and all 71000 og miles 2nd owner for my 96 impala ss ??????


















give ur opinions homies plzz im yes and no on it...

heres my 96


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 5 2010, 09:54 PM~16198004
> *for sale 74 glass 7,500
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: happy new year OG USO....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

maybe the glass and some cash Pomona rider.... nice SS


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

opinions homies plzzz


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jan 5 2010, 11:37 PM~16198593
> *i need an opinion glasshouse homies would u guys trade thiz 76 caprice all og og paint interior immaculate condition in and out cold ac and all 71000 og miles 2nd owner for my 96 impala ss ??????
> 
> 
> ...


IT DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU WANT.....IS THE SS GONNA BE A DAILY THAT YOU NEED OR WANT. THE TRADE SEEMS FAIR BUT I WOULDN'T DO IT. MOSTLY BECAUSE I WOULDN'T WANT THE SS FOR A DAILY

BUT YOU KNOW THE DEAL

_"NOW THE WORLD DON'T MOVE TO THE BEAT OF JUST ONE DRUM!"_


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

i would but id swap out the rearend 1st so you can put it on the glasshouse


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

lookin for a 76 impala interior like this one
anyone have any pics


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jan 5 2010, 10:37 PM~16198593
> *i need an opinion glasshouse homies would u guys trade thiz 76 caprice all og og paint interior immaculate condition in and out cold ac and all 71000 og miles 2nd owner for my 96 impala ss ??????
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD KEEP THE G HOUSE,,,,YULL REGGET IT LATER..........


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jan 5 2010, 05:46 PM~16194951
> *will fillers from a vert fit a ht?
> I GOT A GUY INTERESTED IN PRODUCING QUARTER WINDOW TRIM, IF HE MAKES SOME WHO WOULD BE INTERESTED?
> WOULD YOU PREFER CHROME OR RAW STEEL?
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this is how it was (ugly but complete) 









































This is how I got it back from the paint  i should have 1 dayed this bitch)
anyway i have skirts, bumpers, lights, even new rear left and right body fillers
(painted) $3,500 76 caprice...Markie


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 5 2010, 10:38 PM~16198611
> *:biggrin: happy new year OG USO....
> *


u too my harbor area USO onelove :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that baby blue is tight as fuck


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 5 2010, 11:45 PM~16199648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jan 5 2010, 10:37 PM~16198593
> *i need an opinion glasshouse homies would u guys trade thiz 76 caprice all og og paint interior immaculate condition in and out cold ac and all 71000 og miles 2nd owner for my 96 impala ss ??????
> 
> 
> ...




get that glasshouse! 

what's wrong with you? :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE+Jan 4 2010, 09:39 PM~16185116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 5 2010, 09:40 PM~16198641
> *maybe the glass and some cash Pomona rider.... nice SS
> *


 X2


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 4 2010, 07:39 PM~16185116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good as usual Boxer!!  :biggrin:


----------



## jc.paintswut (Nov 11, 2008)

76 hood for sale . 818 518 6355 ask 4 juan


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jan 5 2010, 11:37 PM~16198593
> *i need an opinion glasshouse homies would u guys trade thiz 76 caprice all og og paint interior immaculate condition in and out cold ac and all 71000 og miles 2nd owner for my 96 impala ss ??????
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jan 5 2010, 10:37 PM~16198593
> *i need an opinion glasshouse homies would u guys trade thiz 76 caprice all og og paint interior immaculate condition in and out cold ac and all 71000 og miles 2nd owner for my 96 impala ss ??????
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP YOUR 96 BUT GET ME THE DUDES # WITH THE 76!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

trade him now homie,before its too late


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jan 5 2010, 10:37 PM~16198593
> *i need an opinion glasshouse homies would u guys trade thiz 76 caprice all og og paint interior immaculate condition in and out cold ac and all 71000 og miles 2nd owner for my 96 impala ss ??????
> 
> 
> ...



id get the 76, glasshouses are hard to find even in decent condtion i wouldent let it pass me... 96 impala ss theres tons out there u can always get another chance to get a impala ss but a glasshouse in mint condiction dosent come arround everyday


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jan 6 2010, 02:35 AM~16200546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HIT UP DDCC83 A COUPLE PAGES BACK!


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 5 2010, 10:40 PM~16198641
> *maybe the glass and some cash Pomona rider.... nice SS
> *


thankz homie thatz what im tryin to do homie.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

so how many say keep my 96 and how many say get the 76??


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

sup Ben.did you have a GOOD new year homie?


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Kinda boring actually my fam went to Majestics for new years and I had to stay home to pick up a new dog... How was yours


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jan 6 2010, 06:25 PM~16206709
> *so how many say keep my 96 and how many say get the 76??
> *


i'd say you're better off selling yours and looking for a glasshouse that you wont second guess.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 6 2010, 07:55 PM~16207925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 6 2010, 07:55 PM~16207925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

getting there homies


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 6 2010, 08:38 PM~16208556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad A$$ 74 RagHouse homie. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

these inserts are paintable plastic,i know some dude who cuts them to fit perfectly


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jan 6 2010, 07:25 PM~16206709
> *so how many say keep my 96 and how many say get the 76??
> *


  get tha 76, you wont regret it.


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jan 6 2010, 09:46 PM~16208694
> *these inserts are paintable  plastic,i know some dude who cuts them to fit perfectly
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good info


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

sorry about the pic size homies,im still tryin' to figure this computer shit out


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

last one,still lookin for some d's,fuckin chinas for now


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Dec 21 2009, 12:40 PM~16047639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder+Jan 6 2010, 08:16 PM~16208195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks... 1 mo


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 6 2010, 07:16 PM~16207354
> *Kinda boring actually my fam went to Majestics for new years and I had to stay home to pick up a new dog... How was yours
> *


it was cool NEW YEARS DAY was my b-day .i pretty much just kicked it.you know.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT for my :ninja: 's


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:ninja:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

i got a ?? homies.. WITH THE SKIRTS ON CAN U DROP N RIDE ON 14'S?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jan 8 2010, 07:43 AM~16223821
> *i got a ?? homies.. WITH THE SKIRTS ON CAN U DROP N RIDE ON 14'S?
> *


check my sig


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 8 2010, 08:12 AM~16223908
> *check my sig
> *


DAM IS ALOT OF WORK HOW MUCH WAS ALL THAT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jan 8 2010, 05:43 AM~16223821
> *i got a ?? homies.. WITH THE SKIRTS ON CAN U DROP N RIDE ON 14'S?
> *


u gotta check on here on its somewhere on the first 700 pages :wow: :uh: :biggrin: 
every question u have is probably on here i think with 13s all u got to do is remove the hardware n shave it down a bit then screw them on but you gotta grind down the caliper in front n use spacers i talked to this one guy he said that 14s fit with 170 70s ihad 175/75s didnt work


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 8 2010, 09:47 AM~16224365
> *u gotta check on here on its somewhere on the first 700 pages :wow:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> every question u have is probably on here i think with 13s all u got to do  is remove the hardware n shave it down a bit then screw them on but you gotta grind down the caliper in front n use spacers  i talked to this one guy he said that 14s fit with 170 70s ihad 175/75s didnt work
> *


THANKS HOMIE I KNOW ABOUT DA FRONT CALIPERS. I WAS GONNA GET SPACERS BUT I STILL THINKING SHOULD I ADD DA SKIRTS N RIDE ON 13'S OR 14 N SWAP OUT DA REAR END


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 4 2010, 09:39 PM~16185116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride homie.Fuckers hella clean.Where'd you get the green lenses?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jan 8 2010, 10:27 AM~16224608
> *THANKS HOMIE I KNOW ABOUT DA FRONT CALIPERS. I WAS GONNA GET SPACERS BUT I STILL THINKING SHOULD I ADD DA SKIRTS N RIDE ON 13'S OR 14 N SWAP OUT DA REAR END
> *













:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73loukat_@Jan 8 2010, 12:21 PM~16226031
> *Nice ride homie.Fuckers hella clean.Where'd you get the green lenses?
> *


I SPRAYED THEM WITH CANDY GREEN.... THANKS FOR THE PROPS :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jan 8 2010, 08:27 AM~16224608
> *THANKS HOMIE I KNOW ABOUT DA FRONT CALIPERS. I WAS GONNA GET SPACERS BUT I STILL THINKING SHOULD I ADD DA SKIRTS N RIDE ON 13'S OR 14 N SWAP OUT DA REAR END
> *


YOUR CHOICE TO HAVE REAREND SHORTENED IS LIKE A COUPLE HUNDRED , AS LONG AS YOU HAVE SOME STOCKS FOR THOSE FIX IT TICKETS FOR THE COPS I HAVENT DONE EITHER BUT MY PRIMO HAS A 72 AND JUST SCREWED THEM ON


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jan 6 2010, 08:58 AM~16201795
> *THAT IS BAD ASS G-HOUSE. WHAT COLOR IS THAT? WAT SIZE OF WHEELS BRO?
> X2
> *



THE COLOR IS A MIXTURE OF 3 DIFFERENT GREENS, THE WHEELS ARE 13X7......


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 8 2010, 12:08 PM~16226530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO U PUT 13S N SWAP WAT REAR END DID U USE OR DID U HAVE IT SHORTENED?? I HAVE A 89 CAPRICE 4 DOOR WILL THAT REAR END WORK N BOLT RIGHT UP ?? ANY MOD REQUIRED ?? GLASSHOUSE FAM ???


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

TTT FOR THE GLASS


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

anyone got any bumper fillers for sale for 1974 LMK 
need headlight bezels new or mine redone if anyone got a link holla thanks fam


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 9 2010, 09:26 PM~16239792
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jan 9 2010, 02:29 PM~16237426
> *anyone got any bumper fillers for sale for 1974 LMK
> need headlight bezels new or mine redone if anyone got a link holla thanks fam
> *


chck out replica plastics.com they should have sum


----------



## jc.paintswut (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 8 2010, 12:08 PM~16226530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im gettin a t-shirt made out of this mo-fo . . . .very nice .


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:biggrin: 13x7 n skirt'd 








[/quote]


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jan 9 2010, 07:37 PM~16239924
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Jan 10 2010, 12:00 AM~16242262
> *chck out replica plastics.com they should have sum
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jan 10 2010, 11:23 AM~16244254
> *thanks bro
> *


  no problem


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

:biggrin: dold cena' d's,aftermarket bumper fillers,those things are a bitch to put on,sorry about the pic size homies,i try to make them smaller on tiny pic,but shit wont apply,anyways lmk what you think of the ride.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

last 1


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:0 :0 Lookin good oldsoul. That light shade of yellow came out good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks homie


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jan 10 2010, 07:42 PM~16248431
> *:0  :0  Lookin good oldsoul. That light shade of yellow came out good.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: 

house is looking good


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse+Jan 9 2010, 12:03 AM~16232869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Jan 9 2010, 11:00 PM~16242262
> *chck out replica plastics.com they should have sum
> *


i have one from them


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jan 9 2010, 01:29 PM~16237426
> *anyone got any bumper fillers for sale for 1974 LMK
> need headlight bezels new or mine redone if anyone got a link holla thanks fam
> *


i do


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

what up glasshouse fam. anyone got a clean 74 caprice grill for sale lmk


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a question for you guys reffering the bushings. I have a Energy suspension front upper and lower control arm bushing set and I was wondering if anyone has experience with them? They seem to be a little bit to big. 

Thanks!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 11 2010, 01:16 PM~16256323
> *I have a question for you guys reffering the bushings. I have a Energy suspension front upper and lower control arm bushing set and I was wondering if anyone has experience with them? They seem to be a little bit to big.
> 
> Thanks!
> *


which bushing is to big all of them or only one?? i have energy suspension bushings when i bought them 4 a 74-76 IMPALA one bushing on the lower rear of the arm was to small i called energy n they gave me the part number for a 74 CAPRICE


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 11 2010, 11:08 PM~16256839
> *which bushing is to big all of them or only one?? i have energy suspension bushings when i bought them 4 a 74-76 IMPALA one bushing on the lower rear of the arm was to small i called energy n they gave me the part number for a 74 CAPRICE
> *


All of them on the front, the rear we have a different brand. If I am correct the first cm or so you can get them in the a arm by manpower and the rest should be pressed in with an hydraulic press?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

anybody ever pattern or flake a roof without the vinyl trim on?

or would it be wierd where the patterns met the body?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 12 2010, 12:51 AM~16257193
> *All of them on the front, the rear we have a different brand. If I am correct the first cm or so you can get them in the a arm by manpower and the rest should be pressed in with an hydraulic press?
> *


They're press in, they shouldn't just go in by hand. Just take them to a shop to get pressed in like I told you  

See you saturday and we'll get that frame assembled


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

got my glass on base coat ready for patterns and graphics and pin stripping


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

:biggrin: im diggin that base homie,cant wait to see it done


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

NICE BOOTH bro


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

anybody got the trim that gose around the back window?


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 11 2010, 09:01 PM~16260845
> *NICE BOOTH bro
> *


keeepin this bishh "OLD SKOOL"

:guns: :worship: 

the painter is an old school kat do your homework he is danny from el sereno he has had plenty of center folds on lowrider and other mags.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

GOOD MORNING GLASSHOUSE FEST FAMILY :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Anybody have/know who has some or know who makes kicc panels for 5 1/4-6 1/2 speakers?


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jan 12 2010, 10:45 AM~16266046
> *Anybody have/know who has some or know who makes kicc panels for 5 1/4-6 1/2 speakers?
> *



check out ebay i think iv seen some on there


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

ANY PICS OF GLASSHOUSES WITH BUMPER KITS? THINKING OF PUTTING ONE ON MY 74


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

hey bro's......any raghouse owners looking for a convert rack...i have one for sale..rack is in great shape...will need to be painted or chromed and of course it needs a new top but the rack is perfect.....i'm ask $450 obo ...i also have a rear bumper...needs to be re-chromed but in perfect shape...$150 obo....both local p/u only....pm me

Richee


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

richeeeee!..... what's up big homie


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0 

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/1548368902.html


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:wow: 


http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/1543978391.html


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nothing better than someone who gave up on donking their ride
:happysad:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 13 2010, 07:12 PM~16281003
> *nothing better than someone who gave up on donking their ride
> :happysad:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 13 2010, 06:12 PM~16281003
> *nothing better than someone who gave up on donking their ride
> :happysad:
> *


AMEN


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jan 13 2010, 06:04 PM~16280906
> *:wow:
> http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/1543978391.html
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

JUST A FEW PICS FROM MY L.A. TRIP ON NEW YEARS. I GOT SOME MORE ON ANOTHER CAMERA I NEED TO DIG UP.

IT WAS COOL HAVING MY GLASSHOUSE ON THEM L.A. STREETS AND IT WAS COOL MEETING A FEW OF THE HOMIES FROM THE GLASSHOUSE FEST.

STILL WAITING TO MEET UP WITH YOU H.A.P. BUT NO DOUBT IT WILL HAPPEN...NEXT TIME I WILL STAY A LITTLE LONGER THAN 30 HOURS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MY FIRST POST ON LAYITLOW WAS IN THIS TOPIC AND NOW I HAVE MADE MY 1,000TH POST IN HERE

TTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Who posted in: GLASSHOUSE FEST*
Poster Posts 

harborareaPhil 2284 
SMURF 2112 
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 1001 
64 CRAWLING 998 
ferns213 755 
Anaheim74 745 
brn2ridelo 713 
310~SFCC 563 
dlinehustler 535 
CHELADAS75 465 
Hooked 2 Glass 461 
76glasshouse 453 
ogcaddy 416 
cheloRO75 393 
DOOZER 387 
INVISIBLE EMPIRE 378 
socapots 347 
silkk 326 
BIG RED 301 
mrtravieso 288 
STRAY 52 282 
TATTOO-76 281 
Dressed2Impress 274 
DELEGATION 76 274 
Coast One 258 
lunatic 257 
hugos76 256 
spook 228 
76 GLASSHOUSE 225 
Guam707 216 
Maiden 76 209 
BIGMIKE 208 
jjarez79 186 
G-house74 181 
509Rider 177 
G'dupGbody 176 
CHOPPER 76 170 
shops laggard 165 
Psta 161 
ALL DAY 157 
MikeS 156 
Vayzfinest 151 
crenshaw magraw 144 
Skim 135 
King Of Rimz 134 
OldDirty 127 
drasticbean 127 
SAUL 124 
JROCK 122 
BIGBEN 120 
TopDogg 116 
WALT CUSTOMS 114 
$POMONA RIDER$ 112 
SED-LOC 102 
Mr. J76 101 
manu samoa 99 
Rod Stewart 98 
coco73chev 94 
Hydrohype 92 
BIG MARC 91 
BIGTITO64 87 
$PAPER ROUTE$ 78 
CAPRICE CLASSICS 77 
GP one 77 
BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE 77 
81cutty 76 
DOUBLE TROUBLE 76 
LA$WestSide$Ryder 76 
..LaZt oNe LeFt.. 75 
elcoshiloco 75 
tjones 74 

I STOPPED AT 74


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

sup big bro.......Happy New year!!


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 12 2010, 11:19 PM~16274383
> *richeeeee!..... what's up big homie
> 
> *


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 13 2010, 07:06 PM~16282493
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IT'S POSED


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Dec 14 2009, 02:00 PM~15978631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


' :biggrin:I' m thinking that some bad ass old school shit!!


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

I LIKE THE GLASSHOUSES I WISH I HAD ONE :x: :x: :rimshot:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 13 2010, 07:18 PM~16282638
> *Who posted in: GLASSHOUSE FEST
> Poster Posts
> 
> ...


This is alot of work DIRTYSANCHES423, thanks for doing it; now I have 166 post in here :wow: :biggrin: . Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jan 13 2010, 10:11 PM~16284123
> *This is alot of work DIRTYSANCHES423, thanks for doing it; now I have 166 post in here  :wow:  :biggrin: . Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


  LOTTA GOOD PEOPLE ON THAT LIST


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 13 2010, 09:32 PM~16284469
> * LOTTA GOOD PEOPLE ON THAT LIST
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 13 2010, 09:32 PM~16284469
> * LOTTA GOOD PEOPLE ON THAT LIST
> *


X2


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Me and my grandson with Shops Laggard and Shops laggard II.










Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jan 13 2010, 09:53 PM~16284792
> *Me and my grandson with Shops Laggard and Shops laggard II.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD VIC,IS THAT THE FUTURE SHOP LAGGARDS OWNER :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jan 13 2010, 09:56 PM~16284857
> *LOOKING GOOD VIC,IS THAT THE FUTURE SHOP LAGGARDS OWNER :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Trino and Yes. We will hook up and drink some red & whites. Stay  my brother from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jan 13 2010, 08:53 PM~16284792
> *Me and my grandson with Shops Laggard and Shops laggard II.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: 
cant wait to see the rag start making progress. 74 or 75?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 13 2010, 09:32 PM~16284469
> * LOTTA GOOD PEOPLE ON THAT LIST
> *


that would be some line-up if everyone had their glasshouses done


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jan 13 2010, 11:00 PM~16285763
> *:wow:  :wow:
> cant wait to see the rag start making progress. 74 or 75?
> *


Thanks, I already have the candy paint and material to get her started; it's just to cold to lay the candy right now. She is a 74.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 13 2010, 11:07 PM~16285823
> *that would be some line-up if everyone had their glasshouses done
> *


X2 and at the next Ghouse picnic or show up for we can meet more of the Ghouse family there.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 14 2010, 12:16 AM~16286533
> *
> *


progress pics???????????


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE+Jan 13 2010, 10:39 PM~16284560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

looks so gangster laid out like that :0 :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 13 2010, 09:08 PM~16282515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Jan 14 2010, 01:47 AM~16286275
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

whoever wants a 75 owners manuel,i have one,whoever pm's me first w/their adress, ill send it to them fo' free.lmk homies


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Jan 13 2010, 11:57 PM~16286363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what clor is this..you have the code?? thanks..TTT for the g-house's


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 13 2010, 08:18 PM~16282638
> *Who posted in: GLASSHOUSE FEST
> Poster Posts
> 
> ...


*
What up Dirty, damn i didn't know i had that many posts :0 , need to catch up to the Homie Phil :biggrin: .

Happy Late New Years to all the Glasshouse family, best of luck for the big One-0 to all of you.

Smurf*


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 14 2010, 01:00 PM~16290281
> *what clor is this..you have the code?? thanks..TTT for the g-house's
> *


nah bro. i snapped that one at the traffic show. i don't remember what club he's from.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Jan 13 2010, 08:39 PM~16283650
> *' :biggrin:I' m thinking that some bad ass old school shit!!
> *


Thanks dog


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jan 14 2010, 09:06 AM~16288384
> *looks so gangster laid out like that :0  :cheesy:
> *


yes it does :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jan 14 2010, 09:37 AM~16288622
> *whoever wants a 75 owners manuel,i have one,whoever pm's me first w/their adress, ill send it to them fo' free.lmk homies
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

sorry brothers,harborareaphil sent me his info first,so i sent him the manual :biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

who's gold one w/t tops?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 14 2010, 01:26 AM~16286906
> *progress pics???????????
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

uffin: :nicoderm: :420:

that what I'm talking about


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 14 2010, 11:33 PM~16296390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE '74 IMPALAS


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 14 2010, 11:57 PM~16297608
> *I LOVE '74 IMPALAS
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

have you guys ordered from replica plastics?
that is the worst shit ever my shit is warped and way the fuck off
i dont recommend this to any one. i am gonna make my own mold and make my own it is cheaper and will fit way better..

to the top for lunatics 74


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jan 14 2010, 06:14 PM~16293318
> *sorry brothers,harborareaphil sent me his info first,so i sent him the manual :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 
oh well. it's in good hands now :cheesy:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 15 2010, 09:47 AM~16300357
> *have you guys ordered from replica plastics?
> that is the worst shit ever my shit is warped and way the fuck off
> i dont recommend this to any one. i am gonna make my own mold and make my own it is cheaper and will fit way better..
> ...


did u return it??


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

WHOS GOT THE HOOK UP ON WEATHERSTRIPPING?LMK HOMIES.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 15 2010, 11:52 AM~16300397
> *that shit is just dirty yo fuckers let me out of your fest
> thats cool im not hurt i will never talk to anyone in here ever again. .  :machinegun:
> i to think i got a 2 (1975) to be in your fest i am selling mine to the pick a part today
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 15 2010, 11:52 AM~16300397
> *that shit is just dirty yo fuckers let me out of your fest
> thats cool im not hurt i will never talk to anyone in here ever again. .  :machinegun:
> i to think i got a 2 (1975) to be in your fest i am selling mine to the pick a part today
> *



*Who posted in: GLASSHOUSE FEST*
Poster Posts 

pepes21 *43* 

DID YOU NOTICE I SAID I STOPPED AT 74 (POSTS)


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 15 2010, 10:52 AM~16300397
> *that shit is just dirty yo fuckers let me out of your fest
> thats cool im not hurt i will never talk to anyone in here ever again. .  :machinegun:
> i to think i got a 2 (1975) to be in your fest i am selling mine to the pick a part today
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

which pick a part?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jan 15 2010, 02:39 PM~16302326
> *which pick a part?
> *




:wow: :sprint:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2010, 03:51 PM~16302462
> *:wow:  :sprint:
> *


IMMA SEND YOU A LIST


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 13 2010, 07:18 PM~16282638
> *Who posted in: GLASSHOUSE FEST
> Poster Posts
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

SOLD!!!!!!!$7,000 G'S TO A HOMIE FROM BELL GARDENS IN L.A


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats to the lucky motherfucker who bought it....  


hope to see it rollin'


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jan 15 2010, 02:39 PM~16302326
> *which pick a part?
> *


:roflmao:
same thing i was wondering.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 15 2010, 12:37 PM~16301266
> *did u return it??
> *


no i have my car in paint so i have to repair it but i will never order again

the last set i made was easy and way better match for my conv im gonna make my own again


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 15 2010, 01:00 PM~16301495
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


sold back to me :cheesy: 
me without a glass is like ? there is no words 
but i will ride a glass fo life and probably make a casket in a glasshouse when i die
:thumbsup:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 15 2010, 01:00 PM~16301495
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...



fuck that mad me laugh


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jan 15 2010, 10:50 PM~16306056
> *fuck that mad me laugh
> *


I CRACK UP EVERYTIME I SEE IT TOO


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 15 2010, 08:45 PM~16305997
> *no i have my car in paint so i have to repair it but i will never order again
> 
> the last set i made was easy and way better match for my conv im gonna make my own again
> *


how did u install/repair


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 13 2010, 07:18 PM~16282638
> *Who posted in: GLASSHOUSE FEST
> Poster Posts
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 15 2010, 09:48 PM~16306031
> *sold back to me  :cheesy:
> me without a glass is like ? there is no words
> but i will ride a glass fo life and probably make a casket in a glasshouse when i die
> ...


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:wow: Whats up GLASSHOUSE FEST :wave:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Sup fuckas


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jan 15 2010, 05:39 PM~16303818
> *SOLD!!!!!!!$7,000 G'S TO A HOMIE FROM BELL GARDENS IN L.A
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice glashouse


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

congrats on the sale big Stomp


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2010, 06:23 PM~16304148
> *congrats to the lucky motherfucker who bought it....
> hope to see it rollin'
> *


X'S 2


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

any hockey fans out there our small city had one of the most amazing goals ever 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2mPuh41kgI


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jan 16 2010, 10:15 PM~16313166
> *any hockey fans out there our small city had one of the most amazing goals ever
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2mPuh41kgI
> *


I am.. That goal was friggin awesome, but I lol'd the 1st time I ever saw that team name and logo


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jan 16 2010, 09:49 PM~16313413
> *I am.. That goal was friggin awesome, but I lol'd the 1st time I ever saw that team name and logo
> *



yup i did too but thats my city for u.... trust me could be much much worse u should hear some of the names they come up with here.... we smoke way to much weed maybe


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jan 16 2010, 01:39 AM~16303818
> *SOLD!!!!!!!$7,000 G'S TO A HOMIE FROM BELL GARDENS IN L.A
> 
> 
> ...


That's beautifull :cheesy:


----------



## eyeque (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a 76 impala can anyone tell me what they think should come first, paint or interior? Any help would much appreciated!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

My homie Tom and brother Robert helped me get rolling chassis yesterday. 
 


Engine









Rolling chassis


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jan 17 2010, 12:18 AM~16314130
> *yup i did too but thats my city for u.... trust me could be much much worse u should hear some of the names they come up with here.... we smoke way to much weed maybe
> *


We have the Providence Bruins. Not bad, but I'm a HABS fan, so I'm a fan of these guys in Providence, then they go to Boston.


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey guys i just back from pomona and i picked up the side molding but it came in set of chromes and now i have extra sets of front and real window moldings if anyone is interested hit me up


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

Any body have an extra chrome molding that goes on top above the drivers door window, I guess it would be the drip rail???


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

pomona was fucking bunk there was only like 2 glass houses out there clean ass rag hpuse do baby blue


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 17 2010, 10:01 AM~16315870
> *My homie Tom and brother Robert helped me get rolling chassis yesterday.
> 
> Engine
> ...


 :wow: fresh off the assembly line.... hey where's ur homie 'hooked to glass?' havnt seen him in here lately


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 15 2010, 09:45 PM~16305997
> *no i have my car in paint so i have to repair it but i will never order again
> 
> the last set i made was easy and way better match for my conv im gonna make my own again
> *


how much for a rear set for a 76 impala


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

a little chrome on my engine


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Dec 30 2009, 04:47 PM~16136647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


76 G HOUSE GOING KR8ZY....MEMBERS ONLY ..CC


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 28 2009, 06:00 PM~16113984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MEMBERS ONLY..CC 76 G HOUSE......REPRESENTING THE '760'..


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 18 2010, 05:34 AM~16321596
> *:wow: fresh off the assembly line.... hey where's ur homie 'hooked to glass?' havnt seen him in here lately
> *


  
My homie Mike is still alive and kickin' haven't seen him in here lately though.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 18 2010, 07:59 AM~16324587
> *:biggrin:
> *


What up dirt? You ever do the suspension swap?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 18 2010, 08:08 AM~16324619
> *What up dirt? You ever do the suspension swap?
> *


NOT YET I NEED GET THE PARTS TOGETHER BEFORE CHROME :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 18 2010, 08:15 AM~16324639
> *NOT YET I NEED GET THE PARTS TOGETHER BEFORE CHROME :biggrin:
> *


  You need to hook me up with the info on what you notched to allow the driveline clearence, and pics?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 18 2010, 08:17 AM~16324646
> *  You need to hook me up with the info on what you notched to allow the driveline clearence, and pics?
> *


  I WILL GET SOME PICS NEXT TIME I TAKE THE BACK SEAT OUT


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 28 2005, 05:05 PM~2919621
> *http://www.carjunky.com/cgi-bin/class/atl....d=second&id=348
> who's close to rhoade island....free rag..... :angry:
> 
> *


fuck. I just saw this today.... and I'm in R.I.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 18 2010, 03:10 AM~16324165
> *a little chrome on my engine
> 
> 
> ...



looks great! but why are u going with the stock exhaust manifolds and not headers?


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jan 17 2010, 02:38 PM~16317450
> *  Any body have an extra chrome molding that goes on top above the drivers door window, I guess it would be the drip rail???
> *


yeah i have a set


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 17 2010, 09:52 PM~16321850
> *how  much  for  a  rear  set  for  a  76  impala
> *


 hey Ive actually contemplated the idea of making them and selling them for 20 each but i have no time right now cause of my business ive been real busy..
maybe soon


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jan 18 2010, 11:43 AM~16326475
> *looks great! but why are u going with the stock exhaust manifolds and not headers?
> *


  
cause im broke. and i still have to do the whole exhaust and put my hydros in ( if money is left over then i will get some) my boy gave me those for free


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Sup fellas, quick question. On the front suspension swap off a caddy to fit the 13's.. Can i use the COMPLETE caddy front. all linkage, spindles , etc. Would it all bolt on to our Frame??


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Please, only experts reply to this. What exactly makes a "Landau" a Landau?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 18 2010, 03:03 PM~16328404
> *Sup fellas, quick question. On the front suspension swap off a caddy to fit the 13's.. Can i use the COMPLETE caddy front. all linkage, spindles , etc. Would it all bolt on to our Frame??
> *


theres two ways to fit 13s on the fron
first you can go with spacers and grind the brake calipers a bit.
the best way to go is get some adapters and they should fit with no problems. got these off ebay.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 18 2010, 03:46 PM~16328832
> *theres two ways to fit 13s on the fron
> first you can go with spacers and grind the brake calipers a bit.
> the best way to go is get some adapters and they should fit with no problems. got these off ebay.
> ...


yes sir thats what i was useing on my 1st glasshouse


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 18 2010, 12:19 PM~16326753
> *hey Ive actually contemplated the idea of making them and selling them for 20 each but i have no time right now cause of my business ive been real busy..
> maybe soon
> *


in that case ill take all 4 front and back when ever you do decide on doing them :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jan 18 2010, 04:34 PM~16328721
> *Please, only experts reply to this. What exactly makes a "Landau" a Landau?
> *


There are a few things.Mostly the roof and the side glass.With the Landau it has the half vinly roof with a fatter stanless trim piece that boarders it on the roof.

Then the quater glass has the Landau script in it.

And I think it has nicer hub caps aswell and I am sure you could only get a Landau on a Caprice and not an Impala but not to sure on that one.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 18 2010, 04:46 PM~16328832
> *theres two ways to fit 13s on the fron
> first you can go with spacers and grind the brake calipers a bit.
> the best way to go is get some adapters and they should fit with no problems. got these off ebay.
> ...


the reason im askin is cause im doing a frame off and im about to start building up my front susp. If all the caddy parts bolt up id rather use that, i plan on getting it chromed


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 18 2010, 05:44 PM~16329430
> *the reason im askin is cause im doing a frame off and im about to start building up my front susp. If all the caddy parts bolt up id rather use that, i plan on getting it chromed
> *


Go to 509 Riders topic.He has a 76 he is running 13's on.I think he used 88 Caprice shit.Here is the link.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10928568


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 18 2010, 05:41 PM~16329402
> *There are a few things.Mostly the roof and the side glass.With the Landau it has the half vinly roof with a fatter stanless trim piece that boarders it on the roof.
> 
> Then the quater glass has the Landau script in it.
> ...


ohhh... Mine has a FULL top, every option (power seats, windows, locks, A/C, 8-track) except cruise control... and it's no kind of "special edition". Didn't come with the factory hubbies, so no help there.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jan 18 2010, 02:34 PM~16328721
> *Please, only experts reply to this. What exactly makes a "Landau" a Landau?
> *


I posted this before ..here is the meaning of landau
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landau_(automobile)


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 18 2010, 06:43 PM~16330117
> *I posted this before ..here is the meaning of landau
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landau_(automobile)
> *


Okay.... would you agree that this is a LANDAU top? This is my car. It does NOT say Landau on the windows, and this makes me sad.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jan 18 2010, 07:17 PM~16330528
> *Okay.... would you agree that this is a LANDAU top? This is my car. It does NOT say Landau on the windows, and this makes me sad.
> 
> 
> ...


My landau is a half top


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jan 18 2010, 06:17 PM~16330528
> *Okay.... would you agree that this is a LANDAU top? This is my car. It does NOT say Landau on the windows, and this makes me sad.
> 
> 
> ...



No because you have a full vinyl top. If you had a quarter vinyl top then your car would be a Caprice Classic Landau. :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

That's what i figured.... that sucks.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 18 2010, 02:46 PM~16328832
> *theres two ways to fit 13s on the fron
> first you can go with spacers and grind the brake calipers a bit.
> the best way to go is get some adapters and they should fit with no problems. got these off ebay.
> ...


so these work without grinding anything how much r they n wat size or wat r they called?? how safe r they?? :biggrin:  thanks


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 18 2010, 09:03 PM~16333173
> *so these work without grinding anything how much r they n wat size or wat r they called?? how safe r they?? :biggrin:   thanks
> *


i got them on my g house.had them for a few years now,and safe ,shit a swing on them every saturday night...


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 18 2010, 01:56 PM~16327739
> *
> cause im broke.  and i still have to do the whole exhaust and put my hydros in ( if money is left over then i will get some)  my boy gave me those for free
> *



oh well they still look good!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I like the stock exhaust manifolds....less chance of leaks...are those painted?



o....and there is such thing as 'impala landau'


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silkk+Jan 18 2010, 10:06 PM~16334265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



right on guys--well put up more progress pics later


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Vic's from UCE


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 19 2010, 02:18 AM~16336169
> *Vic's from UCE
> 
> 
> ...


DID THAT CAR GO TO JAPAN?


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

WHAT'S HAPPENIN' GLASSHOUSE FEST FAMILY. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 19 2010, 01:18 AM~16336169
> *Vic's from UCE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Twotonz, thanks for taking and posting the pix in here.

No DIRTYSANCHEZ423 I still own Shops Laggard and I live in Nor Cal. Stay  everyone from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jan 18 2010, 06:16 PM~16329782
> *ohhh... Mine has a FULL top,  every option (power seats, windows, locks, A/C, 8-track)  except cruise control... and it's no kind of "special edition". Didn't come with the factory hubbies, so no help there.
> *


Damn it still has all the good though.I guess who ever bought it new wanted the full vinly roof.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 18 2010, 02:46 PM~16328832
> *theres two ways to fit 13s on the fron
> first you can go with spacers and grind the brake calipers a bit.
> the best way to go is get some adapters and they should fit with no problems. got these off ebay.
> ...


is there any specific size to get to clear the calipers ?? wat brand ?? where to get them or wat section on ebay ?? thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ill ask this question here first then ill go to the hydo forum wat type of cups do you guys got on the front cylinders ?? i think i need deep or reverse?? the guy at the shop welded more metal on my cups and it doesnt look clean wanna get new cups n chrome em  :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 19 2010, 04:49 PM~16341601
> *Damn it still has all the good though.I guess who ever bought it new wanted the full vinly roof.
> *


She did... It was some lady who would be like 93 now, but she died...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 19 2010, 06:45 PM~16343083
> *ill ask this question here first then ill go to the hydo forum      wat type of cups do you guys got on the front cylinders ?? i think i need deep or reverse??  the guy at the shop welded more metal on my cups and it doesnt look clean wanna get new cups n chrome em   :biggrin:
> *



*Regular cups will work just fine, if you want to run more coil & still be able to lay low then run deep cups. As far as reverse for the front :dunno: Why?*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 19 2010, 08:57 PM~16344863
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*  What's cracken Big Doggy Dog, gotta get together soon, thinking of maybe having a little something here at the Pad, maybe hit up a couple of the Glasshouse Homies.  *


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 19 2010, 06:16 PM~16344338
> *
> Regular cups will work just fine, if you want to run more coil & still be able to lay low then run deep cups. As far as reverse for the front  :dunno: Why?
> *


 i wasnt sure wat they were called reverse or deep but now i know ,deep ill try to take pictures of wat the guy did i have 3 1/2 turns :biggrin: THANKS SMURF :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 19 2010, 09:24 PM~16345204
> *i wasnt sure wat they were called reverse or deep but now i know ,deep  ill try to take pictures of wat the guy did  i have 3 1/2 turns  :biggrin:  THANKS SMURF :biggrin:
> *



*Damn 3 1/2 turns, i'm running 6 turns & thinking of taking another off, Have to be able to drive it fully laid out incase something goes wrong   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Damn haven't been here in a minute & forgot how to make the fucking pictures smaller :uh: sorry bout that fellas.*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 19 2010, 10:45 PM~16346389
> *Damn haven't been here in a minute & forgot how to make the fucking pictures smaller  :uh: sorry bout that fellas.
> *


 :wave: IT GOOD MEETING YOU HOMIE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 19 2010, 09:45 PM~16346389
> *Damn haven't been here in a minute & forgot how to make the fucking pictures smaller  :uh: sorry bout that fellas.
> *


SHOWOFF! :nicoderm:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 19 2010, 11:19 PM~16347906
> *:wave: IT GOOD MEETING YOU HOMIE
> *


....this year I'm gonna try to save the partying for New Years Day....instead of alll night... so I can make it out there for the 'M' picnic

didn't wake up til 2-ish and was like fuck it...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Jan 20 2010, 12:19 AM~16347906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jan 20 2010, 02:01 AM~16348732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT I NEED TO STAY LONGER......30 HRS IN L.A. AIN'T LONG ENOUGH. WE SPENT MORE TIME ON THE ROAD


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:wow: 

you guys are nutty. 

when's the next trip? :cheesy:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

* i just got word of a COMPLETE 76 that is being parted out oh did i mention LANDAU
hit me up if you need parts i will get pics as soon as the rain lets down
323 253-0024 pepe*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 20 2010, 04:14 PM~16353360
> *:wow:
> 
> you guys are nutty.
> ...


IT DEPENDS.....YOU CAN CALL US LAST MINUTEMEN


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

post those pics.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 19 2010, 08:42 PM~16346334
> *
> Damn 3 1/2 turns, i'm running 6 turns & thinking of taking another off, Have to be able to drive it fully laid out incase something goes wrong
> 
> ...


yeah i had 14s on it was still drivable but had to take it easy im gonna put 13s but itll probably be too low i got 3 tons in the front have new coils but there 2 tons should i switch them n put three ton 31/2 turns in back?? wats your opinion 

anybody got more info on the adapters? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jan 19 2010, 07:50 PM~16344038
> *She did... It was some lady who would be like 93 now, but she died...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 18 2010, 02:46 PM~16328832
> *theres two ways to fit 13s on the fron
> first you can go with spacers and grind the brake calipers a bit.
> the best way to go is get some adapters and they should fit with no problems. got these off ebay.
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

FROM THE PREMIER TOPIC :wow: :wow:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 20 2010, 09:30 PM~16357711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick  , wish the doorhandles were not shaved though.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 20 2010, 08:30 PM~16357711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice..... :wow:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 19 2010, 01:18 AM~16336169
> *Vic's from UCE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: YESSSSSS! :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 4 2010, 08:39 PM~16185116
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 I like these color combos's. Real Clean


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 20 2010, 03:39 PM~16354377
> *IT DEPENDS.....YOU CAN CALL US LAST MINUTEMEN
> *


 :wow: TOO MUCH INFORMATION DIRTY!!! we DO NOT wanna hear about you and SKIM dogs SEX-LIFE!!! lets keep this G-HOUSE FEST 'G-RATED'


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 20 2010, 05:56 PM~16354611
> *yeah i had 14s on it was still drivable but had to take it easy im gonna put 13s but itll probably be too low i got 3 tons in the front have new coils but there 2 tons should i switch them n put three ton 31/2 turns in back?? wats your opinion
> 
> anybody got more info on the adapters? :biggrin:
> *


*I'm running 6 turns of 3 1/2 Tonners up front and i get a good ride with them, the 2 Tons should give you an even better comfortable ride up front. You have to remember one thing less turns make your coils really stiff, stiff coils will give you a shitty Ride, there for i wouldn't recommend the 3 1/2 turns of 3 tons for the rear, you want softer coils for that nice bounce, not that stiff ass bounce. 

I don't know what set up you're running and that plays a big part on the coils you should use for the rear, for example i was running 5 1/2 turns of 2 ton coils for the rear with a 3 pump, 12 battery set up, add sounds and the wrapp on the frame and that makes alot of weight there for my coils had to be semi stiff to counter the weight.
I recently changed my set up and now i'm running a 3 pump, 8 battery combo, so my rear coils will need to be changed out for some softer ones. I'll be doing that pretty soon.*


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 20 2010, 09:47 PM~16359496
> *I'm running 6 turns of 3 1/2 Tonners up front and i get a good ride with them, the 2 Tons should give you an even better comfortable ride up front. You have to remember one thing less turns make your coils really stiff, stiff coils will give you a shitty Ride, there for i wouldn't recommend the 3 1/2 turns of 3 tons for the rear, you want softer coils for that nice bounce, not that stiff ass bounce.
> 
> I don't know what set up you're running and that plays a big part on the coils you should use for the rear, for example i was running 5 1/2 turns of 2 ton coils for the rear with a 3 pump, 12 battery set up, add sounds and the wrapp on the frame and that makes alot of weight there for my coils had to be semi stiff to counter the weight.
> ...


2 pumps six batteries thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

need some advice glasshouse experts 
wat skirts do you think i should put on my ride 75-76 skirts with holes made for 74 moldings or the original 74 skirts with no molding on the lip?? i still gotta find the 75-76 moldings on the lip :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Dec 30 2009, 04:47 PM~16136647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MEMBERS ONLY ...SAN DIEGO...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 28 2009, 06:00 PM~16113984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


76 IMPALA..ON 3... :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 29 2009, 06:43 AM~16119981
> *There's somthing you don't see everyday. A house on 3
> *


THATS HIS TRADE MARK .....ALWAYS ON 3 ....... :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 30 2009, 07:37 AM~16131859
> *clean ride homie
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHOT BIGMIKE....TTT......MEMBERS ONLY .CC SAN DIEGO...TTMFT..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 28 2009, 06:00 PM~16113984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MEMBERS ONLY,,,G HOUSE SAN DIEGO CA...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jan 20 2010, 11:21 PM~16359236
> *:wow: TOO MUCH INFORMATION DIRTY!!! we DO NOT wanna hear about you and SKIM dogs SEX-LIFE!!! lets keep this G-HOUSE FEST 'G-RATED'
> *


get ya head out the damn gutta!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 21 2010, 01:22 AM~16360884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post 74chevy glasshouse; I remember this from San Berdo in 08. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTMFT

page 4..... come on


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by inkera_@Jan 21 2010, 11:16 PM~16372165
> *TTT
> *


sup bro


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

sitting her chillen, waiting for the rain to pass


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 18 2010, 02:46 PM~16328832
> *theres two ways to fit 13s on the fron
> first you can go with spacers and grind the brake calipers a bit.
> the best way to go is get some adapters and they should fit with no problems. got these off ebay.
> ...


any more info on these iIS there a specific size or just ask 4 74 caprice?? is ebay the only place to getem ?? how much r they?? thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 21 2010, 12:14 AM~16360830
> *need some advice  glasshouse experts
> wat skirts do you think i should put on my ride 75-76 skirts with holes made for 74 moldings or the original 74 skirts with no molding on the lip??  i still gotta find the  75-76 moldings on the lip :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 20 2010, 10:30 PM~16357711
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 22 2010, 09:52 AM~16374956
> *:wow:
> *


x2....i can only imagine what its gonna look like with candy over it.... :wow:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 22 2010, 05:13 AM~16373655
> *any more info on these  iIS there a specific size or just ask 4 74 caprice??  is ebay the only place to getem ?? how much r they?? thanks :biggrin:
> *


the width are 1.25 here is the guys email if you have any questions. or try ebay under wheel adapters.
[email protected]


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 22 2010, 10:35 AM~16375883
> *x2....i can only imagine what its gonna look like with candy over it.... :wow:
> *


i thought those were gonna be the actual colors?


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

that PREMIERE glasshouse is gonna be beautifull


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 22 2010, 10:39 AM~16375916
> *the width are 1.25  here is the guys email if you have any questions.  or try ebay under wheel adapters.
> [email protected]
> *


thanks spook :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

its been raining here for days :uh: but I'm still putting it together


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT 4 GLASSHOUSE FEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Jan 22 2010, 09:00 PM~16381255
> *TTMFT 4  GLASSHOUSE FEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rimshot:
> *


x75


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 18 2010, 02:46 PM~16328832
> *theres two ways to fit 13s on the fron
> first you can go with spacers and grind the brake calipers a bit.
> the best way to go is get some adapters and they should fit with no problems. got these off ebay.
> ...


someone said theyre illegal and they wiggle ?? is that true??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

anybody got caprice emblems 4 sale 4 free


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 22 2010, 11:16 PM~16382574
> *someone said theyre illegal and they wiggle  ?? is that true??
> *


ive had them on for over two years with no problems.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 22 2010, 02:00 PM~16376116
> *i thought those were gonna be the actual colors?
> *


x2 seeing how it was striped & leafed already. Still going to look wild either way!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 22 2010, 04:35 PM~16377512
> *its been raining here for days :uh: but I'm still putting it together
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 22 2010, 11:16 PM~16382574
> *someone said theyre illegal and they wiggle  ?? is that true??
> *


i still have mine on.going on 5 years homie,besides legal or not the fucken police are still going to fuck with you if your car looks.i know they do here in Vegas anyway.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

anybody in the market for a 75?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=522734


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Sup homies i need your openion i have a friend that has a 76 impala i was told it was a 76 caprice so i go check it out and its an impala with round lights and manual windows i was hoping it was a caprice cuz i miss mine and kick myself in the ass for selling it but i want one bad the car is really clean the paint is fresh but it looks like a cheap paint, has a brand new 5th wheel with a 14x7 rim in it it also has fresh 14x7s all the way around its freshly cut with stresspoints done the motor and tranny are fresh i am going to go back tomorrow and take some flix how hard would it be to put a front clip from a 76 caprice and how much do they cost? the homie wants 5gs for it is it worth it? by the way the interior is cool in it . it has peanut butter interior and burgandy outside


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

^^
im in the same boat and have just decided to get a 76 if possible.
the smog exempt status of the 75 is cool, but its looking like you're gonna spend around 500 on the clip alone(ive been shopping around). i think it's always better to get the shit OG and call it a day.

but if you got the connects on the clip(i could point you in the right direction) you could pick up my 75(same body as the 76)for alot less and have cash left over to put the clip on, not to mention my power windows, locks, and moonroof... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

this one is freshly cut2 months ago and never got brought out its a single pump 10 batteries fresh


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

do you dog, dont let me stop you but you know where to get a hold of me


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jan 23 2010, 06:04 PM~16388700
> *^^
> im in the same boat and have just decided to get a 76 if possible.
> the smog exempt status of the 75 is cool, but its looking like you're gonna spend around 500 on the clip alone(ive been shopping around). i think it's always better to get the shit OG and call it a day.
> ...


nice caprice i like round lights better than 76 squares same style jus wit rounds


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks, i usually like the round lights on cars too, looks more classic, but 76 caprices just look straight mean in my opinion. i see why everyone wants to update, damn shame they only made one year like that


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i feel the same way athe square lights and knowing its a one year car its just different... :biggrin: :biggrin: its the shit


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

no passenger mirrors....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jan 23 2010, 11:01 PM~16390264
> *no passenger mirrors....
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jan 23 2010, 08:27 PM~16389975
> *thanks, i usually like the round lights on cars too, looks more classic, but 76 caprices just look straight mean in my opinion. i see why everyone wants to update, damn shame they only made one year like that
> *


1 year 1 model CAPRICE :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jan 23 2010, 09:01 PM~16390264
> *no passenger mirrors....
> *


MY 74 DOESNT HAVE IT EITHER I THINK AFTER 74 THEY HAD THEM :biggrin:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 23 2010, 10:59 PM~16390966
> *MY 74 DOESNT HAVE IT EITHER I THINK AFTER 74 THEY HAD THEM :biggrin:
> *


mine doesn't either..stock...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

my 75 gots an aftermarket mirror thats broken....parking sucks


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Jan 23 2010, 10:16 PM~16391170
> *mine doesn't either..stock...
> *


yep STOCK no mirror parking and putting gas is a bitch end up too far away from curb dont wanna get curb rash wat do u guys think about curb feelers like fender guides to bombas


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 22 2010, 02:35 PM~16377512
> *its been raining here for days :uh: but I'm still putting it together
> 
> 
> ...


dam lunatic you've been working since the last time i seen it keep up the good work homie


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2010, 08:58 PM~16390234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAT U GUYS THINK I SHOULD DO GONNA TAKE MY 74 TO PAINT THIS WEEK SHOULD I ELIMINATE THE MOLDINGS THAT GO ACROSS THE BODY LIKE THIS 74 CAPRICE OR KEEP EM 
THEYRE IN DECENT SHAPE IF I KEEPEM IM GONNA GET REPAIRED N POLISH THEM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 24 2010, 03:14 AM~16392210
> *WAT U GUYS THINK I SHOULD DO GONNA TAKE MY 74 TO PAINT THIS WEEK SHOULD I ELIMINATE THE MOLDINGS THAT GO ACROSS THE BODY LIKE THIS 74 CAPRICE OR KEEP EM
> THEYRE IN DECENT SHAPE IF I KEEPEM IM GONNA GET REPAIRED N POLISH THEM :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: *nah bradah...keep the mouldings, that's what makes the car. polish them, it'll make it look that much better* :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 24 2010, 03:14 AM~16392210
> *WAT U GUYS THINK I SHOULD DO GONNA TAKE MY 74 TO PAINT THIS WEEK SHOULD I ELIMINATE THE MOLDINGS THAT GO ACROSS THE BODY LIKE THIS 74 CAPRICE OR KEEP EM
> THEYRE IN DECENT SHAPE IF I KEEPEM IM GONNA GET REPAIRED N POLISH THEM :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea keep the side moldings.


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 24 2010, 04:37 AM~16392234
> *:biggrin: nah bradah...keep the mouldings, that's what makes the car. polish them, it'll make it look that much better :biggrin:
> *


X76 Keep the mouldings!!!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 24 2010, 12:50 AM~16392046
> *dam lunatic you've been working since the last time i seen it keep up the good work homie
> *


I wanna make sure that my car and my bros 76 is ready for the next glasshouse picnic  uffin: :420:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 24 2010, 11:10 AM~16393825
> *I wanna make sure that my car and my bros 76 is ready for the next glasshouse picnic   uffin:  :420:
> *


hell yeah this year the cars are finally coming out i have homies with cars in storage for more than 2 years and they are coming out .....
if you need anything let me know i'll be down to help
get with your bro if you guys need any parts of the 76 i got complete


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

damn im debating on this 76 impala anyone have a 76 caprice front clip in so cal?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 24 2010, 10:54 AM~16394178
> *hell yeah this year the cars are finally coming out i have homies with cars in storage for more than 2 years and they are coming out .....
> if you need anything let me know i'll be down to help
> get with your bro if you guys need any parts of the 76 i got complete
> *


HELL YEAH


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 24 2010, 01:02 PM~16394246
> *damn im debating on this 76 impala anyone have a 76 caprice front clip in so cal?
> *


If any body is looking, i got a complete clip, but it will cost ya, i paid big bucks for it, and never put it on my drop top, but ill sell it if the price is right :biggrin:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jan 24 2010, 01:32 PM~16394519
> *If any body is looking, i got a complete clip, but it will cost ya, i paid big bucks for it, and never put it on my drop top, but ill sell it if the price is right :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Im in WEST TEXAS though


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 24 2010, 12:36 AM~16392000
> *yep STOCK no mirror  parking and putting gas is a bitch end up too far away from curb dont wanna get curb rash      wat do u guys think about curb feelers  like fender guides to bombas
> *



i like curb feelers on cars from the 70's


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

Sup does any one have a motor for a convertible 75 caprice also some floor pans and the two wheel well moldings in the front thanks


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Jan 24 2010, 03:18 PM~16395730
> *Sup does any one have a motor for a convertible 75 caprice also some floor pans and the two wheel well moldings in the front thanks
> *



check ebay i saw someone selling a floor pans


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 24 2010, 03:14 AM~16392210
> *WAT U GUYS THINK I SHOULD DO GONNA TAKE MY 74 TO PAINT THIS WEEK SHOULD I ELIMINATE THE MOLDINGS THAT GO ACROSS THE BODY LIKE THIS 74 CAPRICE OR KEEP EM
> THEYRE IN DECENT SHAPE IF I KEEPEM IM GONNA GET REPAIRED N POLISH THEM :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it's your car homeboy ,please yourself,your still going to have HATERS cuz you have a GLASSHOUSE and they don't.lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 23 2010, 10:59 PM~16390966
> *MY 74 DOESNT HAVE IT EITHER I THINK AFTER 74 THEY HAD THEM :biggrin:
> *



my 74' impala had pass side remote mirror....original....and my 76' caprice didn't have pass mirror just driver side sport mirror...well it will have sport remote :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Jan 24 2010, 03:42 PM~16395922
> *it's your car homeboy ,please yourself,your still going to have HATERS cuz you have a GLASSHOUSE and they don't.lol. :thumbsup:
> *



yea.... do what you like.... I'd keep the side trim on 74' caprice....get them repolished they make the car


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

they do look good with the chrome


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 24 2010, 03:32 PM~16396362
> *they do look good with the chrome
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 24 2010, 03:59 PM~16396068
> *yea.... do what you like.... I'd keep the side trim on 74' caprice....get them repolished they make the car
> *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 24 2010, 02:13 AM~16391565
> *
> *


What's up Hugo! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 24 2010, 02:59 PM~16396068
> *yea.... do what you like.... I'd keep the side trim on 74' caprice....get them repolished they make the car
> *


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Jan 24 2010, 03:18 PM~16395730
> *Sup does any one have a motor for a convertible 75 caprice also some floor pans and the two wheel well moldings in the front thanks
> *


tjones has the motor
i have the wheel wells


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT 4 GLASSHOUSE FEST...........................................................................


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 24 2010, 07:14 PM~16397588
> *What's up Hugo!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 25 2010, 07:51 AM~16402554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great videos


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro+Jan 23 2010, 11:01 PM~16390264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 x2  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76 CO-PILOT (Jul 13, 2009)

sup doodz


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*
:biggrin: if i didn't have my 67..i'd have one of these right here!!!!.something about 74 caprices...i love them* :biggrin: *i love that chrome piece on the bottom of the ride too* :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 24 2010, 06:14 PM~16397588
> *What's up Hugo!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC HOMIE :0


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Wazup fellas I'm lookin 4 tha 76 side moldings 4 the doors n 1/4 panel and a grill thanks


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

I like these 2 pics


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT :werd:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Q-VO TO ALL GLASSHOUSE RIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*TTT FROM PAGE 3*.......CONSTRUCTION TO START SOON.....


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 25 2010, 06:47 AM~16402815
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP DIRTY IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU HERES PICS WE TOOK :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

anybody know of raghouses for sale projects not done :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 26 2010, 01:41 PM~16417029
> *WHATS UP DIRTY IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU HERES PICS WE TOOK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH. GOOD MEEITNG YOU HOMIE. I AM STILL WAITING FOR THE OLD LADY TO UPLOAD THEM PICS WE GOT!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2010, 03:54 PM~16419629
> *HELL YEAH. GOOD MEEITNG YOU HOMIE. I AM STILL WAITING FOR THE OLD LADY TO UPLOAD THEM PICS WE GOT!
> *


10/4 HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 26 2010, 05:55 PM~16419644
> *10/4 HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

here is the glass parts for sale
all chromes and grill is missing other than that it is complete 
there is a topic on for sale parts of the 76 full pics


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:420: :h5:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 26 2010, 05:47 PM~16420291
> *here is the glass parts for sale
> all chromes and grill is missing other than that it is complete
> there is a topic on for sale parts of the 76 full pics
> ...


What size roof?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 26 2010, 06:52 PM~16420358
> *What size roof?
> *


LOOKS KINDA SMALL


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 26 2010, 05:47 PM~16420291
> *here is the glass parts for sale
> all chromes and grill is missing other than that it is complete
> there is a topic on for sale parts of the 76 full pics
> ...


How much for the mirrors shipped to Las Vegas,NV 89134?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 26 2010, 04:52 PM~16420358
> *What size roof?
> *


isn't that a factory sunroof that lifts up in the back?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 26 2010, 04:47 PM~16420291
> *here is the glass parts for sale
> all chromes and grill is missing other than that it is complete
> there is a topic on for sale parts of the 76 full pics
> ...


damn thats a easy fix


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

cool


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 26 2010, 06:45 PM~16421089
> *isn't that a factory sunroof that lifts up in the back?
> *


yeah it is but i don't know if it is factory doesnt look it


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR LANDAU MOLDINGS


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 26 2010, 05:47 PM~16420291
> *here is the glass parts for sale
> all chromes and grill is missing other than that it is complete
> there is a topic on for sale parts of the 76 full pics
> ...


damn that looks more like a project then just parts :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 26 2010, 05:47 PM~16420291
> *here is the glass parts for sale
> all chromes and grill is missing other than that it is complete
> there is a topic on for sale parts of the 76 full pics
> ...


need this passenger side mirror how much shipped to 92225 

you know what fuck it :nicoderm: HOW MUCH FOR THE WHOLE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Jan 26 2010, 10:50 PM~16423952
> *damn that looks more like a project then just parts :0
> *


I said the same thing in that topic... it has all the options


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, idogg, SMURF, LAC_MASTA, r8rsnation


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2010, 11:31 PM~16424568
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, idogg, SMURF, LAC_MASTA, r8rsnation
> 
> ...


GLASSHOUSEWHORES


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jan 26 2010, 11:34 PM~16424631
> *GLASSHOUSEWHORES
> *


*IV LIFE*


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2010, 11:38 PM~16424689
> *IV LIFE
> *


lmao... I'm officially changin some info right now


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jan 26 2010, 11:40 PM~16424701
> *lmao... I'm officially changin some info right now
> *


NAME CHANGE?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2010, 11:44 PM~16424767
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 26 2010, 11:48 PM~16424832
> *:0  :0  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2010, 11:43 PM~16424756
> *NAME CHANGE?
> *


I wanted to, but it would take my post count to zero...

My name's Archie, and I'm a GLASS HOUSE WHORE IV LIFE (check the location)


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jan 26 2010, 11:54 PM~16424943
> *I wanted to, but it would take my post count to zero...
> 
> My name's Archie, and I'm a GLASS HOUSE WHORE IV LIFE (check the location)
> *


  HELL YEAH


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2010, 10:38 PM~16424689
> *IV LIFE
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes: :420: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: 


hell fuckin yes


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Jan 27 2010, 12:18 AM~16425277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND YOU KNOW THIS


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2010, 10:44 PM~16424767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN...i love doing that shit in my glasshouse on the strip.looking good homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Jan 27 2010, 12:28 AM~16425386
> *DAMN...i love doing that shit in my glasshouse on the strip.looking good homie. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 26 2010, 10:20 PM~16424426
> *need this passenger side mirror how much shipped to 92225
> 
> you know what fuck it  :nicoderm:  HOW MUCH FOR THE WHOLE CAR :biggrin:
> *


the guy wants 1500


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 25 2010, 02:59 PM~16402582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wish there was more footage of this ride, beautifull!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 27 2010, 12:44 AM~16424767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 27 2010, 10:25 AM~16426059
> *Wish there was more footage of this ride, beautifull!
> 
> *


Seen that car at the San Berdo show in '08. Really, really nice.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 27 2010, 06:00 AM~16426488
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 27 2010, 07:47 AM~16426575
> *Seen that car at the San Berdo show in '08. Really, really nice.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2010, 09:44 PM~16424767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HELLLLYEAHHHHHHHHHHHH :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 26 2010, 09:48 PM~16424832
> *:0  :0  :worship:  :worship:
> *


SUP SMURF CALL ME HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 27 2010, 12:00 PM~16428443
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HELLLLYEAHHHHHHHHHHHH :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*A LITTLE SWING EVERY NOW AND THEN IS COOL BUT NOTHING BEATS THEM LAID THE FUCK OUT!!!*


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 27 2010, 11:27 AM~16429278
> *A LITTLE SWING EVERY NOW AND THEN IS COOL BUT NOTHING BEATS THEM LAID THE FUCK OUT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BIG 10/4 HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

i need yalls opinion fellas, Im gonna get my arms and linkage done up and chromed, should i keep my stock parts and get them done and use the spacers posted a couple pages back to fit my 13's, or should i do a complete swap from another car?? Also do 72's have the same suspension as my 75?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ALLREDY


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 04:55 PM~16432604
> *ALLREDY
> 
> 
> ...


:tears:

came out just like i thought it would! :worship:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 27 2010, 07:56 PM~16432627
> *:tears:
> 
> came out just like i thought it would! :worship:
> *


SHIT I WISH IT WAS MINE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 05:00 PM~16432656
> *SHIT I WISH IT WAS MINE
> *


i wish it was still mine lol  
they did a good job!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

shaaaa-woop!!!!


that's some serious b-dog shit going on there


fucker looks baddass


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR,Jan 27 2010,
*HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!! GAME OVER!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

IMMA GO PARK MY SHIT IN THE GARAGE NOW  








J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

thats fuckin tight


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm not a fan of red, but damn that shit looks nice as hell :wow:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 04:55 PM~16432604
> *ALLREDY
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT NEW GLASS ?? IF NOT HOW U GET IT SO CLEAN?? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 27 2010, 10:30 PM~16434613
> *IS THAT NEW GLASS ?? IF NOT HOW U GET IT SO CLEAN??  :biggrin:
> *


not my car but use news paper and windex....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

im for real....it wont leave streaks


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 10:02 PM~16435053
> *im for real....it wont leave streaks
> *


0000 steel wool and Spray-Way... :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 27 2010, 07:08 PM~16433498
> *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR,Jan 27 2010,
> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!! GAME OVER!
> *


DAM THAT SHIT IS LOOKING STICKY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 06:55 PM~16432604
> *ALLREDY
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 07:51 PM~16434899
> *not my car but use news paper and windex....
> *



is that single stage paint!? :wow:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

wat do u use to install the rear n front glass that kit from classic industries or silicone


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

which windows?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY BROTHERS ..76 GHOUSE.....DOWNTOWN OCEANSIDE....MEMBERS ONLY...CC


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 05:55 PM~16432604
> *ALLREDY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 27 2010, 03:38 PM~16430470
> *i need yalls opinion fellas, Im gonna get my arms and linkage done up and chromed, should i keep my stock parts and get them done and use the spacers posted a couple pages back to fit my 13's, or should i do a complete swap from another car?? Also do 72's have the same suspension as my 75?
> *


anybody?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jan 27 2010, 11:39 PM~16435509
> *is that single stage paint!? :wow:
> *


nope bc/cc


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Jan 28 2010, 03:58 AM~16437766
> *:0
> *


FLAMED UP


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 28 2010, 07:21 AM~16438630
> *FLAMED UP
> *


SUP BOXER


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 06:55 PM~16432604
> *ALLREDY
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

i had a pic of my ol' 1976 G house just wanted to show some love.......and they do work with the right set up .. more pics on www.anygivinsunday.com


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:420:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Jan 28 2010, 01:36 PM~16440448
> *i had a pic of my ol'  1976 G house just wanted to show some love.......and they do work with the right set up .. more pics on www.anygivinsunday.com
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: always been of fan of your glasshouse homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 05:55 PM~16432604
> *ALLREDY
> 
> 
> ...


damn :wow:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 28 2010, 01:00 PM~16440706
> *:yes:  always been of fan of your glasshouse homie  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Jan 28 2010, 10:36 AM~16440448
> *i had a pic of my ol'  1976 G house just wanted to show some love.......and they do work with the right set up .. more pics on www.anygivinsunday.com
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE :worship:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jan 28 2010, 11:12 AM~16440820
> *  :biggrin:
> *


SUP MARIO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Jan 28 2010, 11:36 AM~16440448
> *i had a pic of my ol'  1976 G house just wanted to show some love.......and they do work with the right set up .. more pics on www.anygivinsunday.com
> 
> 
> ...



Is that single? and does it bottom out bad?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 28 2010, 04:26 AM~16437914
> *nope bc/cc
> *


 :wow: :wow: 
damn you have more pictures?
never seen a solid color look so clean on a low


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 28 2010, 07:21 AM~16438630
> *FLAMED UP
> *


SUP BOXER


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

chopper


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

LOOKING FOR TAIL LIGHTS (WRAP AROUND) FOR A 75 CAPRICE. ANYBODY ?


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 28 2010, 07:26 PM~16444464
> *Is that single? and does it bottom out bad?
> *


single piston ..4 1/2 ton coils


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Jan 28 2010, 08:49 PM~16445897
> *LOOKING FOR TAIL LIGHTS (WRAP AROUND) FOR A 75 CAPRICE. ANYBODY ?
> *


MY BOY PEPE21 HAS SOME' HERE'S HIS NUMBER 13232530024 :biggrin:


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> THAT SHIT HOT BUT WHY THEY PUT THAT LIL ASS SUNROOF IN THERE. BRAINS SUPPOSED 2 BE BLOWN OUT NOT A SUGE KNIGHT HEAD GRAZE :0


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 28 2010, 11:29 AM~16440378
> *SUP BOXER
> *


Whats up bro how u been :0 :0


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> > :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:
> > [/quote
> > THAT SHIT HOT BUT WHY THEY PUT THAT LIL ASS SUNROOF IN THERE. BRAINS SUPPOSED 2 BE BLOWN OUT NOT A SUGE KNIGHT HEAD GRAZE :0
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> > :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:
> > [/quote
> > THAT SHIT HOT BUT WHY THEY PUT THAT LIL ASS SUNROOF IN THERE. BRAINS SUPPOSED 2 BE BLOWN OUT NOT A SUGE KNIGHT HEAD GRAZE :0
> 
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY BROTHERS G HOUSE...CRUISING DOWN TOWN SAN DIEGO..MEMBERS ONLY..CC


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 29 2010, 09:29 AM~16449596
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 29 2010, 02:17 AM~16448974
> *MY BROTHERS G HOUSE...CRUISING DOWN TOWN SAN DIEGO..MEMBERS ONLY..CC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 29 2010, 06:29 AM~16449596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 28 2010, 10:01 PM~16447684
> *Whats up bro how u been :0  :0
> *



FEELING MUCH BETTER HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Jan 26 2010, 06:50 PM~16422115
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Phat 

:biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 06:55 PM~16432604
> *ALLREDY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

i know this is dumb question but what fits on these 13s or 14s reason im askin is im gettin 1


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

both will fit....u need to start at page 1.... this has been gone over toooo many times


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 27 2010, 03:38 PM~16430470
> *i need yalls opinion fellas, Im gonna get my arms and linkage done up and chromed, should i keep my stock parts and get them done and use the spacers posted a couple pages back to fit my 13's, or should i do a complete swap from another car?? Also do 72's have the same suspension as my 75?
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 29 2010, 04:51 PM~16453748
> *i know this is  dumb question but  what  fits on these  13s or 14s  reason  im askin is im gettin 1
> *


THE WILL BOTH FIT ANYTHING BIGGER WON'T


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jan 29 2010, 04:08 PM~16453916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool coool :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

working on the back now :biggrin:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 05:55 PM~16432604
> *ALLREDY
> 
> 
> ...


got damn. this fucker pops. clean and simple never looked so good !!!!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 29 2010, 03:52 PM~16454355
> *
> *


i kept my stock suspension i didnt even extend my arms before chrome although everyone said i should of
so maybe if u wanna keep the original stuff to fit 13s without adapters you gotta swap calipers its really your choice as for the rear it seems like everyone does a swap dont think i am tho yet just gonna use 13s so i can fit skirts n those adapters in front


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 29 2010, 05:20 PM~16454622
> * working on the back now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


puttin in werk


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 29 2010, 08:18 PM~16455622
> *i kept my stock suspension i didnt even extend my arms before chrome although everyone said i should of
> so maybe  if u wanna keep the original stuff to fit 13s without adapters you gotta swap calipers its really your choice as for the rear it seems like everyone does a swap dont think i am tho yet    just gonna use 13s so i can fit skirts n those adapters in front
> *


thanks homie, looks like the easiest way to do it is just add them adapters, anyone know what years have the same suspension?? 70-76?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

this is what i just got minus the rims


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Thats nice as shit homie, congrats!


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt for GLASSHOUSE fest


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 29 2010, 06:01 PM~16454424
> *THE WILL BOTH FIT ANYTHING BIGGER WON'T
> *


Fact


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 29 2010, 06:38 PM~16455841
> *thanks homie, looks like the easiest way to do it is just add them adapters, anyone know what years have the same suspension?? 70-76?
> *


i think 72-76 GM not sure


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 29 2010, 07:14 PM~16456158
> *this is  what  i just got minus the rims
> 
> 
> ...


is that lunatics bros ride??


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 29 2010, 11:03 PM~16457771
> *is that lunatics bros ride??
> *


this was waukegan illinois


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 29 2010, 11:03 PM~16457771
> *is that lunatics bros ride??
> *


thank you for the compliment....but that is a 75' very nice indeed


i wish I could roll that 74' right this second..... that was my daily driver since 1993......I loved that car.....


my 76..... well...... that will be like my new. 19 year Latina with a perfect body....... everytime I roll her..








that takes a shot in the ass.......... :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 29 2010, 10:03 PM~16457771
> *is that lunatics bros ride??
> *


nah that was a 74 impala 







:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 29 2010, 07:14 PM~16456158
> *this is  what  i just got minus the rims
> 
> 
> ...



:0 NICE 75 BENNY YOU SHOULD CALL THE CHICAGO CHAPTER THE G HOUSE CHAPTER :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 29 2010, 10:14 PM~16456158
> *this is  what  i just got minus the rims
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY SON, ISACK...AND MY BROTHERS 76 [email protected] SD INDOORSHOW 2008  MEMBERS ONLY CC..SAN DIEGO... :wow:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 30 2010, 11:14 AM~16460630
> *:0 NICE 75 BENNY YOU SHOULD CALL THE CHICAGO CHAPTER THE G HOUSE CHAPTER :biggrin:
> *


gracias :biggrin: how u doin rich


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 30 2010, 11:55 AM~16460815
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: sup bro


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin:* yeah dis mutha is COLDBLOODED right here* :biggrin:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 04:55 PM~16432604
> *ALLREDY
> 
> 
> ...



Damn coast waznt lieing when he said sumone waz buildin his old ghouse da same way I am. Hands down to a sick ass GLASS HOUSE


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

ttt for the glass house family


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 29 2010, 08:38 PM~16455841
> *anyone know what years have the same suspension?? 70-76?
> *


Frame is gone to get some special treatment


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Jan 29 2010, 07:18 PM~16455626
> *puttin in werk
> *



got to.....picnic is coming soooooon


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 30 2010, 06:15 PM~16462179
> *Frame is gone to get some special treatment
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Bout to do the same 











What all suspension parts do you need...... Im prob not going to use any of it


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Jan 30 2010, 03:04 PM~16461513
> *Damn coast waznt lieing when he said sumone waz buildin his old ghouse da same way I am. Hands down to a sick ass GLASS HOUSE
> *


RED HOTTTTTTTT


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 30 2010, 06:23 PM~16462537
> *:thumbsup: Bout to do the same
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: 

im just tryin to figure out what i should use.. ( stock suspension or do a swap) before i get them chromed, i got all my og shit just needa make up my mind. and my chromer gots a suspension off a 72.

where u getting yours wrapped at?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 30 2010, 12:13 PM~16461253
> *gracias :biggrin:  how u doin rich
> *


JUST RELAXING BENNY :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 30 2010, 03:15 PM~16462179
> *Frame is gone to get some special treatment
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 30 2010, 07:43 PM~16462679
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> im just tryin to figure out what i should use.. ( stock suspension or do a swap) before i get them chromed, i got all my og shit just needa make up my mind. and my chromer gots a suspension off a 72.
> ...


Pinky & Mr Hardlines & me.......Waiting for the weather to break so I can get it blasted :angry:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 30 2010, 06:59 PM~16462805
> *Pinky & Mr Hardlines & me.......Waiting for the weather to break so I can get it blasted  :angry:
> *


Thats wassup, mines down in Kentucky 

Good luck homie


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 30 2010, 08:00 PM~16462813
> *Thats wassup, mines down in Kentucky
> 
> Good luck homie
> *



Brents a beast!!! its in good hands. good luck to you to homie!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 30 2010, 05:46 PM~16462708
> *JUST RELAXING BENNY :biggrin:
> *


orale sounds good :biggrin: 3 ghouses in 1 chapter :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 30 2010, 05:54 PM~16463177
> *orale sounds  good  :biggrin: 3  ghouses  in 1 chapter  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 30 2010, 09:28 PM~16464227
> *HELL YEAH BRO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 30 2010, 09:28 PM~16464227
> *HELL YEAH BRO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 30 2010, 09:37 PM~16461358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 31 2010, 03:01 AM~16466332
> *:wave:
> *


SUP PHIL WHATS NEW


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 31 2010, 10:16 AM~16467869
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/91545892.htm?ca=18_s


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jan 31 2010, 12:55 PM~16468622
> *http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/91545892.htm?ca=18_s
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

sup Stylisticsla.were you in Vegas last nite?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jan 31 2010, 01:55 PM~16468622
> *http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/91545892.htm?ca=18_s
> 
> 
> ...


IMPALA AND CAPRICE BADGES :uh: 

AND THAT TOP IS SOMETHING ELSE :uh: :uh:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 30 2010, 02:37 PM~16461358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Alredy is on hit,nice fuckn' job homie!!!!You can't miss this bitch in the sun. :wow:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

and wtf with the rear glass :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2010, 07:06 PM~16471259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


keep us posted homie,looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2010, 08:06 PM~16471259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 29 2010, 06:01 PM~16454424
> *THE WILL BOTH FIT ANYTHING BIGGER WON'T
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
X 76 that chit made me laugh


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jan 31 2010, 11:55 AM~16468622
> *http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/91545892.htm?ca=18_s
> 
> 
> ...


wat the fuck is this :uh: wats that a special edition cadillac el dorado top :wow: :twak:  :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :around: :nono: :barf:  hno: :loco: :rant: :run: :sprint:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2010, 06:06 PM~16471259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 30 2010, 12:16 PM~16460934
> *MY SON, ISACK...AND MY BROTHERS 76 [email protected] SD INDOORSHOW 2008  MEMBERS ONLY CC..SAN DIEGO... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 29 2010, 02:17 AM~16448974
> *MY BROTHERS G HOUSE...CRUISING DOWN TOWN SAN DIEGO..MEMBERS ONLY..CC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jan 31 2010, 12:55 PM~16468622
> *http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/91545892.htm?ca=18_s
> 
> 
> ...



isent that a a impala or a sprit of america coup

looks bad tho i looked at one i while back as soon as i saw the back it was a no go


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2010, 07:06 PM~16471259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow keep em comin


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2010, 06:06 PM~16471259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: NICE TOP


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

where everybody gettin their WEATHERSTRIP except classic industries i kno theres paul pilo at pomona for 70 each roofs n doors but he has to order n he wants cash first 
i found another place online but dont remember both places r sof seal anyone kno where else 
THANKS


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

steele rubber?
i havent compared prices


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY ..76 G HOUSE @ SD INDOOR SHOW ...2009 :0 :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY ..76 GHOUSE...POSTED ..EAST SIDE ,OCEANSIDE CAR SHOW 2009..


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

jsut put on my weatherstipping for my trunk and now it wont close, suggestions?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 1 2010, 01:19 AM~16475029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 1 2010, 02:25 AM~16475048
> *jsut put on my weatherstipping for my trunk and now it wont close, suggestions?
> *


maybe try adjusting it? :S


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 1 2010, 01:25 AM~16475048
> *jsut put on my weatherstipping for my trunk and now it wont close, suggestions?
> *


open the trunk and adjust the latch on the trunk..loosen the 3 screws and bring it down evenly just a little bit and it should latch then  over time the weatherstripping will flatten out


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

damn i have alot of catching up lots of nice ghouses


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 1 2010, 10:41 AM~16476835
> *open the trunk and adjust the latch on the trunk..loosen the 3 screws and bring it down evenly just a little bit and it should latch then  over time the weatherstripping will flatten out
> *


COOL I WILL DO THAT -THANKS


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 1 2010, 09:43 AM~16476847
> *damn  i have alot of catching up  lots of nice ghouses
> *


and now you got a nice one too :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

double check if you put the weatherstrip in the right direction


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

I got a '75 glasshouse and im gonna be getting some 14" rims what size tires look the best for this ride?


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

whats up g-house fam i was woundering if someone know where i can get the rear bumper mounts (shocks things) thanks in advance.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

done.. i just need to drown it in clear


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 1 2010, 10:48 AM~16476888
> *and now you got a nice one too :biggrin:
> *


thanks yea i wasnt to sure about getting but at the last minute i said screw get it :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 02:50 PM~16479150
> *done.. i just need to drown it in clear
> 
> 
> ...


can't wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dlo1975_@Feb 1 2010, 10:27 AM~16477136
> *I got a '75 glasshouse and im gonna be getting some 14" rims what size tires look the best for this ride?
> *



175-70-14 or 175-75-14


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

best fit tires.....520x14
:biggrin:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 30 2010, 01:37 PM~16461358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   JUST FOUND MY NEW FAVORITE G-HOUSE   

:wow:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Feb 1 2010, 03:16 PM~16479408
> *175-70-14 or 175-75-14
> *


still have some never used :biggrin: 
thinking of putting them on some stocks but would hate to waste them...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 04:50 PM~16479150
> *done.. i just need to drown it in clear
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

TRADE FOR A CLEAN RAGHOUSE OR GLASSHOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

From yesterday in Sac at Miller Park.









[/quote]


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Feb 1 2010, 04:16 PM~16479408
> *175-70-14 or 175-75-14
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 31 2010, 10:55 PM~16473909
> *where everybody gettin their WEATHERSTRIP except classic industries i kno theres paul pilo at pomona for 70 each roofs n doors but he has to order n he wants cash first
> i found another place online but dont remember both places r sof seal anyone kno where else
> THANKS
> *


Steelewheatherstriping.com


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dlo1975_@Feb 1 2010, 08:38 PM~16483732
> *Thanx homie
> *


 :thumbsup: no problem, just got my first set a few weeks ago myself


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519378


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> From yesterday in Sac at Miller Park.


[/quote]

SUP VIC SHE LOOKS GOOOOOD :worship:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 2 2010, 11:25 AM~16489042
> *
> *


SUP BENNY :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 2 2010, 11:28 AM~16489067
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519378
> *


SUP HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN :biggrin:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 30 2010, 01:37 PM~16461358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 damn this mutha fucka n clean ass fuck


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Still got a 76 for sale, anybody that put's this back together is gonna come up!

hit the link in the for sale section...........


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys need some help with my 73, the break lights on the drivers side dont work but the pass is fine and the right works for the siginals anyone know what color the break light wire is???


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

SUP VIC SHE LOOKS GOOOOOD :worship:
[/quote]

Thanks Rich :thumbsup: .


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 2 2010, 12:29 PM~16489091
> *SUP BENNY  :biggrin:
> *


qvo rich how u doin bro , :cheesy:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Feb 2 2010, 02:26 PM~16490748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THAT COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> SUP VIC SHE LOOKS GOOOOOD :worship:


Thanks Rich :thumbsup: .
[/quote]

:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 2 2010, 02:20 PM~16490701
> *qvo rich  how u doin bro , :cheesy:
> *


JUST HERE BRO :wow:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 2 2010, 04:08 PM~16491155
> *JUST HERE BRO :wow:
> *


orale :cheesy:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 2 2010, 05:03 PM~16491109
> *LOVE THAT COLOR :biggrin:
> *


THANKS KIND OF WANT TO KEEP IT THE SAME COLOR BUT 
WE GOT A GOLD COLOR FOR IT THAT WOULD LOOK PRETTY GOOD ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Feb 2 2010, 04:13 PM~16491205
> *THANKS KIND OF WANT TO KEEP IT THE SAME COLOR BUT
> WE GOT A GOLD COLOR FOR IT THAT WOULD LOOK PRETTY GOOD ON IT :biggrin:
> *


 :0  sup lalo


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

HEY HEY WHATS UP BENNY HOW YOU DOIN


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Feb 2 2010, 04:19 PM~16491271
> *HEY HEY WHATS UP BENNY HOW YOU DOIN
> *


just here bro hybernating :biggrin:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

MAN I CANT WAIT TILL SPRING ATLEAST CUZ MAN I JUST WANT TO CRUISE :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

76 for sale all og ca car.70k og miles,all power,cruise control,everything works 760-300-8545 im located in san diego ca i will post more pics under the classified section $7,500 obo,runs like a dream im working on my rag dont have the space for it


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 2 2010, 07:14 PM~16493182
> *76 for sale all og ca car.70k og miles,all power,cruise control,everything works 760-300-8545 im located in san diego ca i will post more pics under the classified section $7,500 obo,runs like a dream im working on my rag dont have the space for it
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

This may be a dumb question but does anyone know if a 76 front end will fit 74 fenders? If not does anyone have the stuff I need to make it work?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great looking 76 stomper.... of course you posted it right after I spent half my income tax.... :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 2 2010, 07:20 PM~16493254
> *VERY NICE!! :thumbsup:
> *



there's the future owner of stomper car for sale :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 2 2010, 07:23 PM~16493298
> *there's the future owner of stomper car for sale :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

This may be a dumb question but does anyone know if a 76 front end will fit 74 fenders? If not does anyone have the stuff I need to make it work?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Feb 2 2010, 07:29 PM~16493372
> *This may be a dumb question but does anyone know if a 76 front end will fit 74 fenders?  If not does anyone have the stuff I need to make it work?
> *


Negative


----------



## leon1959 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 2 2010, 06:20 PM~16493254
> *VERY NICE!! :thumbsup:
> *


nice


----------



## leon1959 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 2 2010, 06:14 PM~16493182
> *76 for sale all og ca car.70k og miles,all power,cruise control,everything works 760-300-8545 im located in san diego ca i will post more pics under the classified section $7,500 obo,runs like a dream im working on my rag dont have the space for it
> 
> 
> ...


nice car


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

anybody know how many gallons id need to paint a glasshouse? doorjams, trunk, hood, EVERYTHING?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Feb 2 2010, 08:31 PM~16493391
> *Negative
> *


What's cracken Big Dog, how you been Homie, hope everything is well with you and yours.


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Feb 2 2010, 08:21 PM~16493271
> *This may be a dumb question but does anyone know if a 76 front end will fit 74 fenders?  If not does anyone have the stuff I need to make it work?
> *


NOPE

YOU BASICLY NEED EVERYTHING FROM THE FRONT TO THE FIREWALL


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

still not finished but what do you guys think 
upholstery is gona be redone AGAIN! ! ! ! no biggie
still needs touches and clear there isn't any 
then off to a pin stripper


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

::


> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 3 2010, 09:03 AM~16498921
> *still not finished but what do you guys think
> upholstery is gona be redone AGAIN! ! ! ! no biggie
> still needs touches and clear there isn't any
> ...


 :wow: SHE LOOKING BAD ASS :wow:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 3 2010, 12:21 PM~16499075
> *::
> :wow: SHE LOOKING BAD ASS :wow:
> *


x76


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

oooh uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm fuckin jealous..... :angry: 


car looks great pepe :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 3 2010, 09:03 AM~16498921
> *still not finished but what do you guys think
> upholstery is gona be redone AGAIN! ! ! ! no biggie
> still needs touches and clear there isn't any
> ...


can't wait to see it finished :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

needs them cragers & 520's


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

thats fuckin'gangster


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

almost


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Feb 3 2010, 01:25 PM~16500958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Feb 2 2010, 03:13 PM~16491205
> *THANKS KIND OF WANT TO KEEP IT THE SAME COLOR BUT
> WE GOT A GOLD COLOR FOR IT THAT WOULD LOOK PRETTY GOOD ON IT :biggrin:
> *


POST PICS WHEN SHES DONE :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 2 2010, 03:10 PM~16491182
> *orale  :cheesy:
> *


SUP WITH HUGO IS HE MIA


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Feb 2 2010, 01:47 PM~16489740
> *hey guys need some help with my 73, the break lights on the drivers side dont work but the pass is fine and the right works for the siginals anyone know what color the break light wire is???
> *



anyone?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

maybe half the bulb is burnt?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 3 2010, 02:45 PM~16501109
> *SUP WITH HUGO IS HE MIA
> *


hes been busy workin n puttin money on his othe baby a 61 :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 3 2010, 06:03 PM~16498921
> *still not finished but what do you guys think
> upholstery is gona be redone AGAIN! ! ! ! no biggie
> still needs touches and clear there isn't any
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Feb 3 2010, 02:32 PM~16501481
> *anyone?
> *


check the ground that's screwed on in the trunk..by where it latches ...could be bad ground
easy to check :biggrin:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 3 2010, 10:03 AM~16498921
> *still not finished but what do you guys think
> upholstery is gona be redone AGAIN! ! ! ! no biggie
> still needs touches and clear there isn't any
> ...


can't wait to see her dressed up homie..... :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER+Feb 2 2010, 08:14 PM~16493182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

does anyone know where to get the skirts or the corner pieces that go inside the bumpers for a 75 impala?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Feb 3 2010, 03:32 PM~16501481
> *anyone?
> *


sorry....I read it the other day..pages moved to fast I forgot...check all your bulbs first... then check each socket make sure u got good contact...try using a testlight on each one to ground it.... the socket get corroded and that's usually the problem.... u can buy new ones at the auto parts...just make the new one has the same amount of wires as the old one


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 3 2010, 08:57 AM~16497926
> *NOPE
> 
> YOU BASICLY NEED EVERYTHING FROM THE FRONT TO THE FIREWALL
> *


 Even the hood?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Feb 3 2010, 06:22 PM~16503471
> *Even the hood?
> *


everything....from doors forward...even core support


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 3 2010, 06:17 PM~16503409
> *sorry....I read it the other day..pages moved to fast I forgot...check all your bulbs first... then check each socket make sure u got good contact...try using a testlight on each one to ground it.... the socket get corroded and that's usually the problem.... u can buy new ones at the auto parts...just make the new one has the same amount of wires as the old one
> *



but if it was the socket or the bulb wouldent the turn siginals not work?? because its just the breaks, all i thought it might be a bad ground but its fine


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

if there's a bad wire in the socket I will do one thing but not another


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

so the brake lights on one side dont work. the right side? right?
harness comes down the left side of the car. Goes to those lights first. then continues on to the right? right?
if the signals work on both sides but the bake lights do not. 
only thing i would think of are the bulbs on the left side may be drawing to much... no wait. what if the filament in.... no.. no..
check all the bulbs. shit even pull the ones on the left. see if the right starts working.. 
wow.. i havnt thought in a long ass time.. my head hurts. haha


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

but like he said as well. check bulbs first. then grounds. look into the sockets.. make sure you see no corrosion.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Feb 2 2010, 02:47 PM~16489740
> *hey guys need some help with my 73, the break lights on the drivers side dont work but the pass is fine and the right works for the siginals anyone know what color the break light wire is???
> *


miss read this the first time.. haha. now that i am looking at it. you are saying the brake lights and the signal lights on the right side work fine. right?

and the brake lights and signals dont work on the drivers side?

its only a 2 filament bulb,3 wire system. Park lights, Brake/signal lights, and the ground.

am i right here?? or has it been that long since ive looked at my car. lol


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 3 2010, 09:03 AM~16498921
> *still not finished but what do you guys think
> upholstery is gona be redone AGAIN! ! ! ! no biggie
> still needs touches and clear there isn't any
> ...



:wave: 
what up man, im gonna pick up those headrests eventually haha
what happened to the interior?

looks baddd, i didnt know you were gonna get down like that!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 3 2010, 04:05 PM~16502525
> *hes been busy workin  n puttin money  on his othe baby  a 61 :biggrin:
> *


10/4 BENNY :thumbsup:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 3 2010, 06:53 PM~16503812
> *if there's a bad wire in the socket I will do one thing but not another
> *



kk well ill bust out the test light and see if i can figure it out


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 3 2010, 07:22 PM~16504209
> *miss read this the first time.. haha. now that i am looking at it. you are saying the brake lights and the signal lights on the right side work fine. right?
> 
> and the brake lights and signals dont work on the drivers side?
> ...



the siginals and breaks work on the right side the left side only the siginals work the breaks dont.... i replaced all the bulbs when i redid my lenses, the one thing i did notric was at some point a trail plug was spliced in so i took that all out and fixed the wires and still nothing, anymore ideas??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

do you have running lights?..... do they dim or not come on at all with brakes applied?

the trailer splice might of messed up one of your grounds... don't think bad brake light switch would be the problem....ground each socket with the bulb on and see if they work


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Feb 2 2010, 10:28 PM~16495559
> *anybody know how many gallons id need to paint a glasshouse? doorjams, trunk, hood, EVERYTHING?
> *


ABOUT 1 GAL 1/2 :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/1584867668.html
not mine


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 3 2010, 11:03 PM~16507289
> *http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/1584867668.html
> not mine
> *


 :0


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 3 2010, 04:45 PM~16501109
> *SUP WITH HUGO IS HE MIA
> *


Im here Bro


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam those front bumperguards are sweet


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 3 2010, 10:03 AM~16498921
> *still not finished but what do you guys think
> upholstery is gona be redone AGAIN! ! ! ! no biggie
> still needs touches and clear there isn't any
> ...


 :nicoderm: ing good pepes21. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

anybody ever take their bumper strips off?
mine are all fucked up, whats the best way to take them off without scratching the chrome?
pliers and some elbow grease?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Feb 3 2010, 11:53 PM~16507739
> *anybody ever take their bumper strips off?
> mine are all fucked up, whats the best way to take them off without scratching the chrome?
> pliers and some elbow grease?
> *


butane-torch...putty knife and hammer...the bumper will prob be shinny under so you'll end up rechroming anyway


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 1 2010, 02:10 AM~16474997
> *MEMBERS ONLY ..76 G HOUSE @ SD INDOOR SHOW ...2009 :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 1 2010, 02:19 AM~16475029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 4 2010, 01:03 AM~16507289
> *http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/1584867668.html
> not mine
> *



:0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MY BRAKE LIGHTS WORK :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 2 2010, 03:14 PM~16489453
> *Still got a 76 for sale, anybody that put's this back together is gonna come up!
> 
> hit the link in the for sale section...........
> ...


LOOKS GOOD MARKIE .. I HOPE TO GET MY OUT REALLY SOON JUST WAITING TO DO CHROM.. WHAT ARE YOU ASKING FOR IT ?


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

pictures got deleated sorry to the guys who alredy seen it it has og 70k miles $7,500 im in san diego ca.there is a post of it under classifieds if you want to see more pics thanx


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 4 2010, 08:56 AM~16510094
> *pictures got deleated sorry to the guys who alredy seen it it has og 70k miles $7,500 im in san diego ca.there is a post of it under classifieds if you want to see more pics thanx
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE SHE CLEAN GOOD LOOK ON THE SALE :wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 4 2010, 11:12 AM~16510241
> *DAM HOMIE SHE CLEAN GOOD LOOK ON THE SALE :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 3 2010, 10:55 PM~16506419
> *do you have running lights?..... do they dim or not come on at all with brakes applied?
> 
> the trailer splice might of messed up one of your grounds... don't think bad brake light switch would be the problem....ground each socket with the bulb on and see if they work
> *


like he is saying there... 
check the wiring again. make sure it is right. It sounds like the brakes lights are not getting a ground. But when you operate the signals it could be using a different wire for ground. dunno if that makes sense?

use a test light. Unplug the harness before it gets to any of the lights. Check the circuits there for the park lights and brake/signal lights. The brake and signals should be on the same wire. 

if all that checks out you know that the wiring from the front of the car is good. then you can try figure out whats up with the rest.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 4 2010, 09:30 AM~16510443
> *x2
> *


SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Feb 3 2010, 03:25 PM~16500958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Lookin Good :boink:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 3 2010, 07:18 PM~16503422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good picture


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 3 2010, 06:18 PM~16503422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice ride and nice pic, is this guy from Woodland?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 3 2010, 09:55 PM~16506419
> *do you have running lights?..... do they dim or not come on at all with brakes applied?
> 
> the trailer splice might of messed up one of your grounds... don't think bad brake light switch would be the problem....ground each socket with the bulb on and see if they work
> *



ok so did a light check today all the bulbs are good but when i put my lights on they work.... but what im think it could is my side markers because they dont work


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

hahahahahah! :cheesy:


----------



## torrez74 (Oct 22, 2007)

wats the highest lock up in the back can i get before i have to start extending shit????


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by torrez74_@Feb 5 2010, 12:42 AM~16519217
> *wats the highest lock up in the back can i get before i have to start extending shit????
> *


can i use stock shocks in the back or do i have to get them 4rm a diiferent car , longer ones , for the same lock up wat about wit extendable uppers


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY ,,SANDIEGO ,,@SANTA ANA CAR SHOW 2009..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..76 G HOUSE ...CRUISING DOWN TOWN SAN DIEGO,,, :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 4 2010, 07:48 PM~16515041
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

just checkin in....ttt G-HOUSE fam.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Feb 4 2010, 05:48 PM~16515041
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## torrez74 (Oct 22, 2007)

Can I Run 12s Without extended uppers???


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by torrez74_@Feb 5 2010, 05:14 PM~16524020
> *Can I Run 12s Without extended uppers???
> *


Naw, it will bind up if you try to use the whole cylinder... Uppers & a slip yoke.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## torrez74 (Oct 22, 2007)

koo koo thanks bro


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 5 2010, 07:04 PM~16525586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE POST MORE PICS


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 5 2010, 06:51 PM~16525983
> *:thumbsup: NICE POST MORE PICS
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 5 2010, 06:04 PM~16525586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

NIcceeee!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

THANKS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 5 2010, 06:04 PM~16525586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You have them growing in your back yard


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 5 2010, 11:15 PM~16528169
> *You have them growing in your back yard
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 5 2010, 08:00 PM~16526079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS THE CAR THAT WAS IN THE PHOENIX CRAIGSLIST WITH AN OLD MAN IN THE FRONT SEAT


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 5 2010, 10:21 PM~16528223
> *IS THIS THE CAR THAT WAS IN THE PHOENIX CRAIGSLIST WITH AN OLD MAN IN THE FRONT SEAT
> *



NO, THIS ONE IS FROM SCOTTSDALE,AZ  THE ONE WITH THE OLD MAN HAS A BLACK DASH AND CARPET


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 6 2010, 03:38 AM~16529983
> *NO, THIS ONE IS FROM SCOTTSDALE,AZ  THE ONE WITH THE OLD MAN HAS A BLACK DASH AND CARPET
> *


cool dog i tought it was that one because ive been working on the old man for a while but he is one tuff cookie i tought maybe you broke him but that is right the other has the bullet mirrors thanks g


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I like white on white... 






no ****


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

:wave: GHOUSE FAM


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones is back happy new year family  time to get it started for 2010


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 6 2010, 06:31 AM~16530244
> *:wave: GHOUSE FAM
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... I like her (74 Caprice).


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 5 2010, 06:04 PM~16525586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean... nice come-up :wow: .


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 5 2010, 06:00 PM~16526079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN HOMIE :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 6 2010, 09:02 AM~16531065
> *Nice... I like her (74 Caprice).
> *


SUP BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Feb 6 2010, 06:23 AM~16530380
> *Tjones is back  happy new year family    time to get it started for 2010
> *


SUP T JONES HOWS THE RAG :x:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 6 2010, 10:09 AM~16531108
> *SUP BROTHA :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Rich, just chillin' on this computer. How about you my brother? I hope everything is going good for you and say :wave: to the wifey. God Bless and stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Feb 6 2010, 07:23 AM~16530380
> *Tjones is back  happy new year family    time to get it started for 2010
> *



everyone rrrrrruuuunnnnnnnn ! ! ! ! 


:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 



finally hey tj a homie wants to get a hold of you for some parts


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Feb 6 2010, 10:04 AM~16531085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Wassup fellas, snowed in like a motherfuk. Gettin 3 ft!
Any one got the ac delete box/ heater box?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 5 2010, 02:18 PM~16524049
> *Naw, it will bind up if you try to use the whole cylinder... Uppers & a slip yoke.
> *


how much for a slipyolke


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 6 2010, 11:02 AM~16531065
> *Nice... I like her (74 Caprice).
> *


Thanks and its a 75 74 clip :0


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 6 2010, 04:39 PM~16533601
> *Thanks and its a 75 74 clip  :0
> 
> 
> ...


did you add the 74 side moldings?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Feb 6 2010, 05:40 PM~16533611
> *did you add the 74 side moldings?
> *


No and i thinking of adding a 76 clip any suggestions :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

id like to see a 76 nose with those moldings uffin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 6 2010, 05:47 PM~16533652
> *id like to see a 76 nose with those moldings uffin:
> *


Thinking about it but i like it with the 74 cause its diffrent and none in my state like this


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

Gotta love those 76 caprice front ends :boink:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: Gotta love GLASSHOUSES period!!!!! 74-76 Oh yeah


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Feb 6 2010, 06:48 PM~16534516
> *:biggrin:  Gotta love GLASSHOUSES period!!!!! 74-76 Oh yeah
> *


all 6 models are fine with me


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Feb 6 2010, 03:29 PM~16532405
> *how much for a slipyolke
> *


Pm Empire Customs or Black Magic or Big Rich... They can take care of ya!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 6 2010, 04:39 PM~16533601
> *Thanks and its a 75 74 clip  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Now I could see the tail  ; if I would of saw it from the beginin', then I would of put a different year :biggrin: . It still looks good and the molding too  .


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 6 2010, 09:12 AM~16531124
> *:wave: Rich, just chillin' on this computer. How about you my brother? I hope everything is going good for you and say  :wave: to the wifey. God Bless and stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


EVERYTHING IS GOING GOOD THE WIFEY AND MY LIL CO PILOT SAY HI AND HAPPY NEW YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 6 2010, 08:14 PM~16535127
> *EVERYTHING IS GOING GOOD THE WIFEY AND MY LIL CO PILOT SAY HI AND HAPPY NEW YEAR  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Happy New Year too...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 6 2010, 06:00 PM~16534597
> *all 6 models are fine with me
> *


SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 6 2010, 08:58 PM~16535526
> *SUP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


hey bro....... just chillen... filling the fridge with coronas...start my sat.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Feb 6 2010, 08:00 PM~16534597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEP!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:420:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Sup fuckers started the g house today, spring is almost here cant wait to fuck up the streets


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 5 2010, 03:26 AM~16519435
> *MEMBERS ONLY..76 G HOUSE ...CRUISING DOWN TOWN SAN DIEGO,,, :0
> 
> 
> ...


TTT MEMBERS ONLY CC...SAN DIEGO...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 5 2010, 03:23 AM~16519431
> *MEMBERS ONLY ,,SANDIEGO ,,@SANTA ANA CAR SHOW 2009..
> 
> 
> ...


HERES MY BROTHERS 76 .IMPALA..ON DAMIEN GRINNZ..ALBUM.....FROM SAN DIEGO CALI......MEMBERS ONLY CC ,,,SD...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 6 2010, 11:23 AM~16531957
> *Wassup fellas, snowed in like a motherfuk. Gettin 3 ft!
> Any one got the  ac delete box/ heater box?
> *


i'll talk to my boy big red up here but ya slept on the last one i had and the homie 310sfcc swooped it up...


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 6 2010, 09:14 PM~16535121
> *Now I could see the tail  ; if I would of saw it from the beginin', then I would of put a different year  :biggrin: . It still looks good and the molding too   .
> *


Thanks alot and everyone that see it says its a 74 until they see the back


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 7 2010, 07:49 AM~16538364
> *Thanks alot and everyone that see it says its a 74 until they see the back
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

El Dog (President of Original Riderz his Glasshouse)
El Dog & Fathertime on New Years at Sante Fe Dam


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 6 2010, 07:16 PM~16535147
> *:thumbsup: Happy New Year too...
> *


10/4 BRO :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 6 2010, 09:13 PM~16536239
> *hey bro....... just chillen... filling the fridge with coronas...start my sat.
> *


10/4 BRO HOWS THE GLASS COMING ALONG :cheesy:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 6 2010, 11:57 PM~16537558
> *YES SIR
> YEP!
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 7 2010, 02:35 PM~16540837
> *10/4 BRO HOWS THE GLASS COMING ALONG :cheesy:
> *



.....havnt really done too much lately.....but gotta 3 day weekend coming up so I'll have some progress pics.... want to have it at least back together and primered by next picnic


even if I gotta trailer it


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

some old school g houses


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

I know it's not a "GLASS HOUSE" but people can think of a paint scheme similar to use on theirs.


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice pics, love them old school G HOUSES


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Feb 7 2010, 04:22 PM~16541814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: NOT A GHOUSE


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Feb 7 2010, 05:22 PM~16541814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 7 2010, 02:34 PM~16541218
> *some old school g houses
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

DELEGATION 76 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 7 2010, 01:58 PM~16540982
> *.....havnt really done too much lately.....but gotta 3 day weekend coming up so I'll have some progress pics.... want to have it at least back together and primered by next picnic
> even if I gotta trailer it
> *


10/4 PHIL :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 7 2010, 05:30 PM~16542162
> *DELEGATION 76  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP STRAY :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

more glass houses hard to beat the old school look uffin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

that poster says 1979 caprice classic?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> some old school g houses


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT for the 74'-'76


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

74-76 G-HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT 
:happysad:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:drama: TTT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## OG 64 (Sep 14, 2009)

From Sacramento picnic


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

them old pics and magazine spreads are sweet man.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

1976 caprice classic.. no rust.. *
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519378
IF YOU BUILD IT? she will cum!


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

more pics i have saved this pictures over time of going thru the various old school topics here on lay it low . i just think they fixed them up bad ass back then that true spoke,true ray,true classic ,look is the shit.i know alot of the old school guy already seen this pics but for the guys who havent enjoy.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

up from pg 3


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

some of these pics are  wow
i remember almost all of them i bow :worship: down to the gods of glass house
:nicoderm:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anybody got an ac delete box/ heater box?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*ANYBODY GOT THE SPORTY MIRRORS FORSALE???CASH OR TRADE*


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

one of the og's from the club claimed that Masterpiece 75 was the dopest paint scheme he's ever seen. he is very partial to crazy art's work too. :biggrin: 

whatever, that fucker is bad.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 9 2010, 09:46 AM~16559967
> *one of the og's from the club claimed that Masterpiece 75 was the dopest paint scheme he's ever seen. he is very partial to crazy art's work too.  :biggrin:
> 
> whatever, that fucker is bad.
> *


 :thumbsup: x76 BRO


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

since the cat's outta the bag in the Hydro forum, I figured I'd let the fam in on a little secret Item I got a couple months ago for the "house"

*NOTICE the inserts for a rear sway bar*


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

FOR SALE MAKE AN OFFER


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 9 2010, 02:28 PM~16561388
> *since the cat's outta the bag in the Hydro forum, I fifgured I'd let the fam in on a little secret Item I got a couple months ago for the "house"
> 
> *NOTICE the inserts for a rear sway bar*
> ...



:wow: Who made them??


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 9 2010, 02:28 PM~16561388
> *since the cat's outta the bag in the Hydro forum, I fifgured I'd let the fam in on a little secret Item I got a couple months ago for the "house"
> 
> *NOTICE the inserts for a rear sway bar*
> ...


Sick more info please


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest+Feb 9 2010, 03:58 PM~16561645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're made to work with a rear sway from a cadi or caprice with clearance for your reinforcement on your axle


Hit up Jayson(Empire Customs) or Rick(Unlimited Hustle) for more info or ordering, let them know I sent ya.....they take care of their customers


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 9 2010, 03:28 PM~16561388
> *since the cat's outta the bag in the Hydro forum, I fifgured I'd let the fam in on a little secret Item I got a couple months ago for the "house"
> 
> *NOTICE the inserts for a rear sway bar*
> ...



:wow: Sick!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG 64_@Feb 9 2010, 04:57 AM~16554288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Def. one of my favourites!


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

this one reminds me of my old glasshouse :biggrin: 

Me and my Glasshouse 24 years ago DAMN IT !!!


Damn 24 years ago TIME FLYS LOL


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 10 2010, 07:21 AM~16570473
> *Def. one of my favourites!
> *


Thanks CustomMachines. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

the 74 near my place is still there - no for sale sign in it, but i'd still like to grab it. :happysad:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

im about to replace my old intake and two brrl carb for a edelbrock intake and 4 brrl carb.. any pics of what i should delete? i have a non egr intake so i want to see the finishing result. 
edelbrock intake #2701
edelbrock carb#1406
pics would be great. thanks


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 8 2010, 07:55 AM~16545845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SD76IMP (Aug 1, 2009)

YouTube - 74 Glasshouse Impala


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 10 2010, 01:26 PM~16572942
> *the 74 near my place is still there - no for sale sign in it, but i'd still like to grab it.  :happysad:
> *


go get it already :nicoderm:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

anyone know of a compnay that sells parts for these


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Feb 10 2010, 06:04 PM~16575079
> *anyone know of a compnay that sells parts for these
> *


no you got to go on the hunt .


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:run:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 10 2010, 04:15 PM~16574519
> *go get it already  :nicoderm:
> *


i know the guy - old man used to ride harley's with him. 

problem is i'm mid-stage on the 63..... i want a ghouse though.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

coming soon!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Feb 10 2010, 04:37 PM~16575424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

Does any one knows who owns a 75 glass house baby blue w a painted white top not a vert . Just did one of my good homies really dirty just a caution don't deal w this guy. He sold his car to go buy the glass and when he went there w cash the guy changed the price be careful


----------



## 76 CO-PILOT (Jul 13, 2009)

what up, ghouse'rs


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

FOR SALE
1975 GLASS HOUSE BABY BLUE W/WHITE TOP CLEAN $$$PRICE$$$SUBJECT TO CHANGE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 10 2010, 08:54 PM~16577797
> *FOR SALE
> 1975 GLASS HOUSE BABY BLUE W/WHITE TOP CLEAN $$$PRICE$$$SUBJECT TO CHANGE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 10 2010, 08:22 PM~16577372
> *Does any one knows who owns a 75 glass house baby blue w a painted white top not a vert . Just did one of my good homies really dirty just a caution don't deal w this guy. He sold his car to go buy the glass and when he went there w cash the guy changed the price be careful
> *





any news on the parts/car????


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 11 2010, 06:02 AM~16577901
> *any news on the parts/car????
> *


x2


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:drama: keep the pics. coming


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21+Feb 10 2010, 09:22 PM~16577372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just fucking with you big dogg :rimshot:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just kick'n ...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: :420:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 10 2010, 04:26 PM~16570807
> *Thanks CustomMachines. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


You're telling me this one's from Stockton?! :0


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 11 2010, 01:56 AM~16580362
> *You're telling me this one's from Stockton?!  :0
> *


No, in UCE Stockton Chapter... but close to it. I am the owner of Shops Laggard :thumbsup: .


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

i know u fuker are just fukn around just thought i would WB (warn a brotha)
i regards to the parts the guy is still thinking about it he thinks he is sitting in a gold mine more like a rust bucket but thats just my opinion. i have a couple of you guys on a list as soon as he tell me something i will start email people..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 10 2010, 09:54 PM~16577797
> *FOR SALE
> 1975 GLASS HOUSE BABY BLUE W/WHITE TOP CLEAN $$$PRICE$$$SUBJECT TO CHANGE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt g-house


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 9 2010, 02:14 PM~16561761
> *Empire Customs ..... good peeps
> they're made to work with a rear sway from a cadi or caprice with clearance for your reinforcement on your axle
> Hit up Jayson(Empire Customs) or Rick(Unlimited Hustle) for more info or ordering, let them know I sent ya.....they take care of their customers
> *


What is the price tag?


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Feb 9 2010, 01:43 PM~16561520
> *FOR SALE MAKE AN OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


ANYBODY :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 11 2010, 04:13 PM~16584404
> *What is the price tag?
> *


$255 now


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 9 2010, 02:28 PM~16561388
> *since the cat's outta the bag in the Hydro forum, I figured I'd let the fam in on a little secret Item I got a couple months ago for the "house"
> 
> *NOTICE the inserts for a rear sway bar*
> ...


NICE...... AND NICE PRICE TOO!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

>>>>>14x7 100 SPOKE DAYTONS FOR SALE<<<<<


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Feb 11 2010, 06:21 PM~16585591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: badass glass house


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Feb 11 2010, 03:25 PM~16584508
> *ANYBODY :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


How much are you lookin to get on the Landau glass? Thanks in advance


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: :420:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

IVE ALWAYS LIKED THESE CARS IN THAT COLOR OF GREEN,BAD ASS HOUSE RIGHT THERE.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 11 2010, 06:11 PM~16585466
> *NICE...... AND NICE PRICE TOO!
> *


those guys put out GREAT products and have EXCELLENT customer service too


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

almost finished


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Feb 11 2010, 04:21 PM~16585591
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 QUALITY HOMIE


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 11 2010, 06:58 PM~16586619
> *almost finished
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Wow lookin good, More pics.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 11 2010, 06:18 PM~16586780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


keep us posted.lookin good homie.can't wait to see her dressed up big dog. :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looking good pepe :wow:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 11 2010, 07:18 PM~16586780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks wicked man. The top really does look good on it.. haha.. think im starting to stray from the love of the t-tops. lol


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 11 2010, 07:18 PM~16586780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EVER THINK ABOUT USING THE FRONT WINDSHIELD FRAME FROM A CONVERTIBLE? 

LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> EVER THINK ABOUT USING THE FRONT WINDSHIELD FRAME FROM A CONVERTIBLE?
> 
> :yes: x2


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 12 2010, 01:58 AM~16586619
> *almost finished
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 11 2010, 08:16 PM~16588029
> *that shit looks wicked man. The top really does look good on it.. haha.. think im starting to stray from the love of the t-tops. lol
> *


a homie' it's not t-tops' it's called a " :biggrin: hollywood top"


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 11 2010, 05:58 PM~16586619
> *almost finished
> 
> 
> ...


"THIS CAR IS A PIECE OF WORK PEPE' PEOPLE LIKE THE CAR KNOW' WHEN YOU FINISH IT' THEY'LL FAINT(LOL) :biggrin: KEEP T UP ESE' YOU GOT A FEW MONTHS LEFT FROM MR GLASSHOUSE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*FUCK WINTER!!!!!*


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

That's in texas Dirty? wtf ...man be careful out there :0 

paintwork and top look badass pepe!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*FUCK WINTER!!!!!* 
[/quote]
X2


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 11 2010, 10:41 PM~16589599
> *EVER THINK ABOUT USING THE FRONT WINDSHIELD FRAME FROM A CONVERTIBLE?
> 
> LOOKS GOOD!
> *


i was cause the dude from lifestyles told me thats what he used but i am making it a working california top. so i will take it off and put it on from time to time
but good looking out bro


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 12 2010, 12:13 AM~16590431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you look cold homie...  
those pics of the glass on snow looks bad assss tho


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what's all that white shit on the ground?????
:happysad:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 12 2010, 12:35 AM~16590587
> *what's all that white shit on the ground?????
> :happysad:
> *


i think he might be COLOMBIAN


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76+Feb 12 2010, 01:17 AM~16590463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 12 2010, 01:13 AM~16590431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE ICE HOUSE


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:scrutinize: :wow: hno: 


:drama:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 12 2010, 12:46 AM~16590663
> *i think he might be COLOMBIAN
> *



that explains the new years day drive to L.A.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 12 2010, 02:29 AM~16590963
> *that explains the new years day drive to L.A.
> *


YOUS A FOOL LOL......MUTHAFUCKA WAS BALLS TO THE WALL OUT THERE. HAD SOME BBQ AND WAS BALLS TO THE WALL BACK!


IT DID SUCK ALL THAT DRIVING AND WAS ONLY IN L.A. FOR 30 HOURS


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 12 2010, 02:13 AM~16590431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badd azz pic right there :wow: right click, save for sure!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 12 2010, 06:28 AM~16591453
> *badd azz pic right there :wow: right click, save for sure!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Feb 11 2010, 04:21 PM~16585591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Ghouse UCE. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 11 2010, 05:58 PM~16586619
> *almost finished
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: ing very good. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Feb 11 2010, 04:26 PM~16585660
> *How much are you lookin to get on the Landau glass? Thanks in advance
> *


AT LEAST 120 LOCAL PICK UP


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Feb 11 2010, 09:41 PM~16589599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what if you had used the header bow and latches of the vert and some how used it on the removable section? you could have used the vert window frame and had a removable california top that latched and sat like it went there.
i dunno, just thinking.

either way its looking good!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 12 2010, 12:03 AM~16590786
> *THE ICE HOUSE
> *


here you go.."icehouse"


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

he strikes again! damn you, dirty! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

POMONA RIDER IS NOW AGAIN AN OFFICIAL MEMBER OF THE GLASSHOUSE FEST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WANTED A 75 OR 76 BUT GOT A GOOD DEAL ON THIZ 74 CAPRICE :biggrin: 


























NEEDS A LITTLE WORK BUT I AINT TRIPPIN :biggrin: WILL TRADE FOR A 75 OR 76 CAPRICE...OR IM GONNA FIX IT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats bro.... just keep it and fix it.....




starting with the chrome header :happysad:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

74's look clean with that big molding down the side chromed out,keep it bro and hook it up


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Feb 12 2010, 01:33 PM~16594950
> *POMONA RIDER IS NOW AGAIN AN OFFICIAL MEMBER OF THE GLASSHOUSE FEST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WANTED A 75 OR 76 BUT GOT A GOOD DEAL ON THIZ 74 CAPRICE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 12 2010, 02:51 PM~16595057
> *congrats bro.... just keep it and fix it.....
> starting with the chrome header :happysad:
> *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Feb 12 2010, 01:33 PM~16594950
> *POMONA RIDER IS NOW AGAIN AN OFFICIAL MEMBER OF THE GLASSHOUSE FEST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WANTED A 75 OR 76 BUT GOT A GOOD DEAL ON THIZ 74 CAPRICE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Feb 12 2010, 03:33 PM~16594950
> *POMONA RIDER IS NOW AGAIN AN OFFICIAL MEMBER OF THE GLASSHOUSE FEST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WANTED A 75 OR 76 BUT GOT A GOOD DEAL ON THIZ 74 CAPRICE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice doggy


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 12 2010, 11:42 AM~16593138
> *here you go.."icehouse"
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow: :wow:  :scrutinize: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Feb 12 2010, 01:33 PM~16594950
> *POMONA RIDER IS NOW AGAIN AN OFFICIAL MEMBER OF THE GLASSHOUSE FEST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WANTED A 75 OR 76 BUT GOT A GOOD DEAL ON THIZ 74 CAPRICE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean...fix it :biggrin:  uffin: :420:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

CHROME PEICE NEEDED HELP!!!!!!!!


Lower Rear Quarter Trim Driver Side



LIKE THIS ONE











IF YOU HAVE 1 PLEASE HIT ME UP 
THANKS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 12 2010, 05:35 PM~16596336
> *looks clean...fix it :biggrin:    uffin:  :420:
> *


or sell it to me :happysad:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

thanx homies and chrome nose does need to come off asap homies...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Feb 12 2010, 02:33 PM~16594950
> *POMONA RIDER IS NOW AGAIN AN OFFICIAL MEMBER OF THE GLASSHOUSE FEST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WANTED A 75 OR 76 BUT GOT A GOOD DEAL ON THIZ 74 CAPRICE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

MORE PICS :biggrin: more pics :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

DAMN 
i may be re-joining the fam with a rag house


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 12 2010, 10:34 AM~16593063
> *what if you had used the header bow and latches of the vert and some how used it on the removable section? you could have used the vert window frame and had a removable california top that latched and sat like it went there.
> i dunno, just thinking.
> 
> ...


didn't think of that but that sound doable


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 12 2010, 01:13 AM~16590431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice Pics, Yeah that snow shit sucks


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt for g-house fest :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Feb 11 2010, 03:21 PM~16585591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a high lockup in back did u use adjustable uppers??


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

just to clarify
you can use a 76 clip on a 74 rag house??


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 12 2010, 11:27 PM~16599032
> *just to clarify
> you can use a 76 clip on a 74 rag house??
> *


you need from the fenders forward


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 12 2010, 08:13 AM~16590431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice pics !!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Rolling chassis is done so I'm getting my house back to the house so I can work on the house. :biggrin: 
My parents sure love that we doing a full frame restauration on the pad. :biggrin: :uh: 
































(Yes thats me with the 1976 hairdo)


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS+Feb 11 2010, 05:21 PM~16585591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not my car.It belongs to a friend of mine,Jason from UCE- Milwaukee Chapter
It is a very slick ride. Notice all shaved including the windows(front) It has plexiglass front floorboards...
Here's some more pics... ENJOY !!!








































All 3 in this line up are UCE Milwaukee rides


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Feb 12 2010, 12:45 AM~16590202
> *a homie' it's not t-tops' it's called a " :biggrin: hollywood top"
> *


HAHA.. yeah man.. i been around long enough to know the differance. what my post ment is that i didnt like the hollywood so much. Always liked the T-tops. Now his car is making me think the other way. Liking Hollywood tops more then T-tops.
 



> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 12 2010, 01:13 AM~16590431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn man.. least you know it will melt.. and it made for some wicked pics for sure.
My folks are in Texas somewhere, drove down last month to aviod the snow.. haha.. Suprise for them i guess.. haha..


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 13 2010, 09:24 AM~16601239
> *HAHA.. yeah man.. i been around long enough to know the differance. what my post ment is that i didnt like the hollywood so much. Always liked the T-tops. Now his car is making me think the other way. Liking Hollywood tops more then T-tops.
> 
> damn man.. least you know it will melt.. and it made for some wicked pics for sure.
> ...


THE CAR CAME OUT CLEAN'


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 13 2010, 01:52 PM~16602804
> *  uffin:  :420:  :420:
> *


x702


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 12 2010, 10:27 AM~16592074
> *:biggrin:
> *


Dirty, you just need to change your name to "The Postman" cuz you ride out no matter rain, sleet, snow, or whatever......true rider right there


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey guys I'm here at a junkyard and wanted to know if the back seats off of a 75 impala 4dr fits a 76 2 door?


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 12 2010, 08:13 AM~16590431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HATE SNOW - nice pics by the way


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Biggy_@Feb 13 2010, 03:36 PM~16603361
> *Hey guys I'm here at a junkyard and wanted to know if the back seats off of a 75 impala 4dr fits a 76 2 door?
> *


no ,i think it's like 2 inches shorter on each side big dog.


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

any body has an original 76 radio that is going to long beach swap tomorrow if you do hit me up 760-300-8545 im going will be taking the glass house that i have for sale thanx


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 13 2010, 09:16 PM~16605201
> *any body has an original 76 radio that is going to long beach swap tomorrow if you do hit me up 760-300-8545 im going will be taking the glass house that i have for sale thanx
> *


I am pretty sure i got an AM radio out of my 76 in the garage somewhere. 
worst case you pay for shipping. Worked when it came out.
no clue how much shipping would be.


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 13 2010, 10:12 PM~16605558
> *I am pretty sure i got an AM radio out of my 76 in the garage somewhere.
> worst case you pay for shipping. Worked when it came out.
> no clue how much shipping would be.
> *


thanks homie let me know


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 14 2010, 02:28 AM~16607347
> *thanks homie let me know
> *


PM sent


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Those cars are sick bud! Kudos!


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Feb 13 2010, 06:49 PM~16604573
> *no ,i think it's like 2 inches shorter on each side big dog.
> *


Well I realized that when I tested them only car so now i have some extra seats to sell lol


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

not sure if someone posted the entire article on masterpiece...










one of the only cars painted by crazy art that didn't fly an Imperials plaque.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 14 2010, 06:21 PM~16612476
> *not sure if someone posted the entire article on masterpiece...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

lookig for side molding clips for a 76 anyone have any or know where to get them???thanks


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

1975 caprice 75,000 miles FOR SALE 350 motor no oil leaks,car drives smooth,registration up to date, 2011 new plate's clean title,,everything works, a/c, pm info


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 14 2010, 11:07 PM~16614240
> *1975 caprice 75,000 miles FOR SALE 350 motor no oil leaks,car drives smooth,registration up to date, 2011 new plate's clean title,,everything works, a/c, pm info
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam so many nice glasshouses for sale


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 15 2010, 01:46 AM~16615885
> *dam so many nice glasshouses for sale
> *


no shit.. haha.. glad i have one already. id be sellin stuff to get one.. haha


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here are the latest updates on Shop Laggard II


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 14 2010, 07:21 PM~16612476
> *not sure if someone posted the entire article on masterpiece...
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt this the car they used in the movie HEARTBREAKER the one that burned in the garage


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 15 2010, 08:54 PM~16622197
> *wasnt this the car they used in the movie HEARTBREAKER the one that burned in the garage
> *


no i dont think so that car had other colors


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER+Feb 15 2010, 08:28 PM~16622604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 14 2010, 10:07 PM~16614240
> *1975 caprice 75,000 miles FOR SALE 350 motor no oil leaks,car drives smooth,registration up to date, 2011 new plate's clean title,,everything works, a/c, pm info
> 
> 
> ...


dam chopper this is the one with pomona?
hell of a nice car for 3gs
sorry about the misunderstanding about the shit the other day 
we coo?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

SOMEBODY POSTED UP AWHILE AGO THAT THEY HAD A HOMIE THAT WAS MAKING CHROME INSERTS FOR THE '75-'76 CAPRICE SIDE MOLDINGS/TRIM REPLACING THE PLASTIC/RUBBER PIECES.COULD THAT PERSON PLEASE PM ME WITH INFO...THANKS.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uso og 64_@Feb 15 2010, 10:41 AM~16618186
> *Here are the latest updates on Shop Laggard II
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: LOOKING GOOD: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 15 2010, 10:29 PM~16623384
> *SOMEBODY POSTED UP AWHILE AGO THAT THEY HAD A HOMIE THAT WAS MAKING CHROME INSERTS FOR THE '75-'76 CAPRICE SIDE MOLDINGS/TRIM REPLACING THE PLASTIC/RUBBER PIECES.COULD THAT PERSON PLEASE PM ME WITH INFO...THANKS.
> *


PM Rod Stewart


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Feb 15 2010, 08:45 PM~16622819
> *
> *



sup bro long time no see


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 15 2010, 10:23 PM~16623292
> *dam chopper this is the one with pomona?
> hell of a nice car for 3gs
> sorry about the misunderstanding about the shit the other day
> ...


the price on this is 3g's???


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Feb 15 2010, 10:08 PM~16623972
> *PM Rod Stewart
> *


10Foe thanks.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 15 2010, 10:34 PM~16624310
> *the price on this is 3g's???
> *


oops type ohhh i got the price mixed up i forgot what they were asking for this but it was a good deal. i was typing from my phone


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 15 2010, 10:34 PM~16624310
> *the price on this is 3g's???
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 14 2010, 10:07 PM~16614240
> *1975 caprice 75,000 miles FOR SALE 350 motor no oil leaks,car drives smooth,registration up to date, 2011 new plate's clean title,,everything works, a/c, pm info
> 
> 
> ...


 the price on this is wha?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul+Jan 6 2010, 08:46 PM~16208694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THERE YOU ARE...50 PGS BACC

PM SENT!*


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Some new pics.
Cutting out a piece from the tunnel preventing the driveshaft touching it while laying.









Here is one from tonight, my brother welding the floor. 








[/quote]


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 15 2010, 10:34 PM~16624310
> *the price on this is 3g's???
> *


naw dawg im gettin it for 4gzz


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

AWESOME TOPIC.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 16 2010, 06:55 PM~16632936
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmmmm
dawg u PUTTIN IN WORK
WWWOOOWWW it is coming along 
from the time i was at your pad till now all you need is gas


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 16 2010, 05:55 PM~16632936
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 16 2010, 06:55 PM~16632936
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey look someone in the background is working :0 :wow:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 16 2010, 06:48 PM~16633687
> *dammmmmmmmmmmm
> dawg u PUTTIN IN WORK
> WWWOOOWWW it is coming along
> ...


HA HA I do need some gas :biggrin: I just need to install my glass and smog it then I can drive it  then I can figure out what color to paint it :biggrin: 
my bros car is next


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

who has what for sale?? got a g house and i'm looking for a few things and or just want to replace stuff. let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 17 2010, 12:43 PM~16640697
> *who has what for sale?? got a g house and i'm looking for a few things and or just want to replace stuff. let me know. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DO YOU NEED??


----------



## 76 CO-PILOT (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 17 2010, 02:41 PM~16641751
> *WHAT DO YOU NEED??
> *


what you got?????
:happysad:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :wow:  




fucking awesome pic.... I like that color


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 17 2010, 06:25 PM~16644560
> *what you got?????
> :happysad:
> *


what you don't have :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 17 2010, 09:54 PM~16645860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 15 2010, 08:23 PM~16623292
> *dam chopper this is the one with pomona?
> hell of a nice car for 3gs
> sorry about the misunderstanding about the shit the other day
> ...


yes sir we good :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 15 2010, 08:29 PM~16623384
> *SOMEBODY POSTED UP AWHILE AGO THAT THEY HAD A HOMIE THAT WAS MAKING CHROME INSERTS FOR THE '75-'76 CAPRICE SIDE MOLDINGS/TRIM REPLACING THE PLASTIC/RUBBER PIECES.COULD THAT PERSON PLEASE PM ME WITH INFO...THANKS.
> *


nice Avatar pic :biggrin: and still digging


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 17 2010, 07:25 PM~16644560
> *what you got?????
> :happysad:
> *


I GOT A LIL STASH HERE AND THERE :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: to all of the Ghouse/Raghouse family. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 17 2010, 09:02 PM~16645976
> *what you don't have :biggrin:
> *


hmmmmm..... I got everything.....just looking for nos stuff


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 17 2010, 09:18 PM~16646269
> *I GOT A LIL STASH HERE AND THERE :biggrin:
> *



pm me :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 17 2010, 08:54 PM~16645860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 17 2010, 08:54 PM~16645860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Feb 17 2010, 02:41 PM~16641751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice of you to stop by for awhile,didn't even think to get a pic while you and your boy was here.Still waiting on some material to spray then I can finally clear it.Any word on them mirrors?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 18 2010, 02:19 AM~16649190
> *Hey hey hey there big fella,I know I been lagging but please do not give my stuff away!
> Nice of you to stop by for awhile,didn't even think to get a pic while you and your boy was here.Still waiting on some material to spray then I can finally clear it.Any word on them mirrors?
> *


LOL, DONT WORRY BIG MAN YOUR ITEMS ARE WAITING FOR YOU!!!


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Feb 9 2010, 01:43 PM~16561520
> *FOR SALE MAKE AN OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


STILL GOT THEM?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 17 2010, 08:16 PM~16646237
> *nice Avatar pic :biggrin:  and still digging
> *


SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 18 2010, 09:13 AM~16651023
> *:cheesy:
> *


WHATS UP DIRTY HOWS THE WEATHER :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 17 2010, 08:42 PM~16646770
> *:wave: to all of the Ghouse/Raghouse family. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


SUP BROTHER WHATS NEW UP NORTH :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 18 2010, 04:54 AM~16645860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Would'nt expect that continental kit on a glasshouse look so bad ass :0


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 17 2010, 01:41 PM~16641751
> *WHAT DO YOU NEED??
> *



76 caprice 
weather stripping, chrome step plates, dash board, seat belts, & rear corner fillers, so if you know where to get them or have any let me know Please.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Got some things shaved on the Glasshouse just to achieve the clean look. I will keep the chrome on the side though. Just a couple thing gone will do.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 17 2010, 07:54 PM~16645860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :0


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

:biggrin: i trew on some chinese daytons w/175-70-14 hercules
























what you guys think of the exhaust pipe on the side i put a flow master i was feeling it at muffler shop but i dont like it any more


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 18 2010, 05:41 PM~16653879
> *:biggrin: i trew on some chinese daytons w/175-70-14 hercules
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 18 2010, 04:41 PM~16653879
> *:biggrin: i trew on some chinese daytons w/175-70-14 hercules
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 18 2010, 01:08 PM~16651936
> *WHATS UP DIRTY HOWS THE WEATHER :biggrin:
> *


a lot better......thank goodness


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 18 2010, 03:41 PM~16653879
> *:biggrin: i trew on some chinese daytons w/175-70-14 hercules
> 
> 
> ...


you should keep that 76 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Feb 17 2010, 09:57 PM~16645890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS G-HOUSE FAM.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

post some of ur t top76 stomper i wanna c it.. :biggrin:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 18 2010, 07:09 PM~16655687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: LOVE IT HOMIE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 18 2010, 03:41 PM~16653879
> *:biggrin: i trew on some chinese daytons w/175-70-14 hercules
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMM BIG STOMPER IT LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 18 2010, 04:45 PM~16654439
> *a lot better......thank goodness
> *


THATS GOOD THE G HOUSE LOOKED COLD :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75+Feb 17 2010, 09:54 PM~16645860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS BUT NOW THE WEATHER IS NICE AND THE BATTS ARE GETTING CHARGED :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 18 2010, 06:49 PM~16654486
> *you should keep that 76 :biggrin:
> *


*YEAH AND SELL ME THIS TRIM SO I CAN GET MY ROOF PATTERNED OUT...... :biggrin: *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

those trim are nice in stainless.....wish I had them too


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 18 2010, 08:42 PM~16656122
> *:0 THAT BABY BLUE GLASS LOOKS SO GOOD IT MADE ME FORGET THAT I DON'T LIKE BOOTY KITS ON THEM  :biggrin:
> IT WAS BUT NOW THE WEATHER IS NICE AND THE BATTS ARE GETTING CHARGED :biggrin:
> *


NO SHIT :0 mutha looks good


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 18 2010, 09:45 PM~16656147
> *YEAH AND SELL ME THIS TRIM SO I CAN GET MY ROOF PATTERNED OUT...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 18 2010, 08:45 PM~16656147
> *YEAH AND SELL ME THIS TRIM SO I CAN GET MY ROOF PATTERNED OUT...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE THOSE TRIMS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 18 2010, 09:45 PM~16656147
> *YEAH AND SELL ME THIS TRIM SO I CAN GET MY ROOF PATTERNED OUT...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah doggy give me $7,500 ill throw in the car.there is a dude out here he is from dukes c.c i just picked up a 74 his had vinyl it has the same stainless moldings he is taking them off and painting im going to get them off him i will post them as soon as i get them.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Feb 18 2010, 09:42 PM~16656122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 18 2010, 08:09 PM~16655687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 18 2010, 08:42 PM~16656122
> *:0 THAT BABY BLUE GLASS LOOKS SO GOOD IT MADE ME FORGET THAT I DON'T LIKE BOOTY KITS ON THEM  :biggrin:
> *


huh! that house is nice with or without the 5th.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE+Feb 18 2010, 10:27 PM~16656690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEP YEP!


----------



## MATON (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 17 2010, 08:57 PM~16645890
> *:uh:  :wow:
> fucking awesome pic.... I like that color
> *


nice bro..i used to have one in 1978


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

anyone have these trims they go on the corners of the hood and fender
need both sides


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 18 2010, 10:16 PM~16657454
> *SELL THEM TO ME
> LOL......POST THEM I WANT THESE TRIMS
> YEP YEP!
> *


Whatha wanta do pm me :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 18 2010, 08:09 PM~16655687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a tease! fuker looks bad ass! show us some more pictures pepe! :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 18 2010, 08:45 PM~16656147
> *YEAH AND SELL ME THIS TRIM SO I CAN GET MY ROOF PATTERNED OUT...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you looking for the smooth ones or the ones with the vinyl top texture? or do you care?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 18 2010, 10:04 PM~16658055
> *what a tease! fuker looks bad ass! show us some more pictures pepe!  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 more pics :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 19 2010, 01:55 AM~16659087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  That's just Sexy :biggrin:


----------



## Boats-n-Hos (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 18 2010, 08:09 PM~16655687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice donk


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 19 2010, 12:55 AM~16659087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

looking for the roof rail moldings for a 74 caprice, i need to put on my weatherstripping and my homie said i need the aluminum roof rail moldings with the flat screws that hold it in place anyone have any?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

is all the trim on a 74 stainless or is some aluminum ?? anodized ?? wats wat ?? taillight housing , window trim??
want to polish them :biggrin:  thanks


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 18 2010, 03:41 PM~16653879
> *:biggrin: i trew on some chinese daytons w/175-70-14 hercules
> 
> 
> ...


do the 14's 175/70's rub on the skirts stomper ?? i had 175/75's didnt work


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

r u guys using shocks in the back ?? can u still get a good lockup wit stock shocks or do you have to get longer ones ?? do they sell chrome shocks or r stock shocks chromeable ?? :wow: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Feb 19 2010, 04:20 AM~16659445
> *r u guys using shocks in the back ??  can u still get a good lockup wit stock shocks or do you have to get longer ones ?? do they sell chrome shocks or r stock shocks chromeable ?? :wow:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


im still running stock shocks, but then again im only running 8's in the back...how much of a lockup are you trying to get?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Feb 18 2010, 06:12 PM~16654688
> *post some of ur t top76 stomper i wanna c it.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Feb 19 2010, 05:31 AM~16659742
> *im still running stock shocks, but then again im only running 8's in the back...how much of a lockup are you trying to get?
> *


well we have that problem with the differential n driveshaft angleing down so i cant really get a good lock up anywayz i asked a question a few pages back on how to get a high lock up ?? someone told me u have to have adjustable uppers or wat do u got to do ?? :uh: 
i want to be able to drive around locked up higher in the back


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 18 2010, 08:09 PM~16655687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

more pics...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Feb 19 2010, 04:01 AM~16659411
> *is all the trim on a 74 stainless or is some aluminum ?? anodized ?? wats wat ?? taillight housing , window trim??
> want to polish them  :biggrin:    thanks
> *


it's stainless... but is anodized.... need to strip that off before polishing


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 19 2010, 08:11 AM~16660602
> *it's stainless... but is anodized.... need to strip that off before polishing
> *


so its all stainless no aluminum


thanks PHIL and MR.74 anaheim


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

my rag is coming home 2morow!!!!


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Feb 19 2010, 05:03 AM~16659415
> *do the 14's 175/70's rub on the skirts stomper ?? i had 175/75's didnt work
> *


the passenger side rubs a little when you turn and the weight of the car shifts all the shoocks are shot out im going to replace them to see if i can get away with it for now.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 18 2010, 11:37 AM~16652154
> *76 caprice
> weather stripping, chrome step plates, dash board, seat belts, & rear corner fillers, so if you know where to get them or have any let me know Please.
> *


???


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boats-n-Hos_@Feb 19 2010, 02:17 AM~16659173
> *nice donk
> *


ahh thats fucked up ..  
i only ride 14's tho i had a real close call on 13's once and never again
but its cool all my homies say that


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Feb 18 2010, 09:59 PM~16658000
> *Whatha  wanta  do  pm me :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Feb 18 2010, 01:37 PM~16652158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking badass it is great to see crazy ass paint getting put down on a new ride to bust out :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 19 2010, 12:06 AM~16658080
> *you looking for the smooth ones or the ones with the vinyl top texture? or do you care?
> *


hard top.....the smooth ones


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

it was suppose to rain but didn't so I adjusted my tail lights and trunk :biggrin: now trunk lock is going on in about 10 minutes :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Nice work.
:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 19 2010, 07:03 PM~16665918
> *Nice work.
> :thumbsup:
> *


x2

can wait to primer it up and roll


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

dam I need to get cracken on mine!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Feb 19 2010, 08:31 PM~16666636
> *  dam I need to get cracken on mine!
> *


x2......


it takes time..... :happysad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 16 2010, 09:38 PM~16635418
> *HA HA I do need some gas :biggrin: I just need  to install my glass and smog it then I can drive it  then I can figure out what color to paint it :biggrin:
> my bros car is next
> 
> ...


no problem homie...this is the goal.... move this outta the garage


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 19 2010, 09:21 AM~16660698
> *my rag is coming home 2morow!!!!
> *


dont forget to put up pics


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 19 2010, 07:35 PM~16661909
> *If you are doping crazy paint patterens ETC you should deep six the side moldin IMO.
> *


Yeah I will, was reffering to the chrome strip below the door.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Feb 19 2010, 09:02 AM~16661051
> *ahh thats fucked up ..
> i only ride 14's tho i had a real close call on 13's once and never again
> but its cool all my homies say that
> *


thinking about letting these go.full set, thin white wall, never used. bought them a few years ago and since have been discontinued hno:
175/75 14s! looking for best offer.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 20 2010, 05:08 AM~16668993
> *dont forget to put up pics
> *


i will


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 20 2010, 02:33 PM~16671365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic.....

looks like a perfect day for a cruise


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 19 2010, 06:03 PM~16665918
> *Nice work.
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks..paperwork is ready just need a VIN check and install the glass :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Feb 20 2010, 09:26 AM~16669371
> *Yeah I will, was reffering to the chrome strip below the door.
> *


Oh the rocker trim :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

maybe repost, but it's far back if so...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

going through the old pics topic...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam.... looks like mr. stewart has the glasshouse bug....


time to pick one up bro :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

less than 24 hours till i get my rag


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 20 2010, 02:06 PM~16671578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 20 2010, 04:15 PM~16672420
> *going through the old pics topic...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

MY OLD G-HOUSE (SOUTHERN DESERT)


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt for g-house fest


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 20 2010, 08:14 PM~16673575
> *dam.... looks like mr. stewart has the glasshouse bug....
> time to pick one up bro :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: i'm workin' the angles, player!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Feb 20 2010, 07:55 PM~16673881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:drama: Love them G HOUSES


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 21 2010, 09:41 AM~16677343
> *:happysad: i'm workin' the angles, player!
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 20 2010, 08:24 PM~16673649
> *less than 24 hours till i get my rag
> *


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT 4 GLASSHOUSE FEST


----------



## biggie (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/IMG_0635.jpg[/IMG

JUST LEARED HOW TO LOAD UP PIC BUT HERES A FEW OF MY RIDE IN PROGRESS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## biggie (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/IMG_0635.jpg[/IMG
LEFT THIS ONE OUT!!!


----------



## biggie (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by biggie_@Feb 22 2010, 12:51 AM~16685270
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/IMG_0635.jpg[/IMG
> LEFT THIS ONE OUT!!!
> [/b][/quote]
> GUESS NOT........SORRY :(*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggie_@Feb 21 2010, 11:51 PM~16685270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## biggie (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 22 2010, 12:52 AM~16685281
> *
> *


THANKS... HOW DID U DO THAT? :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice house bro.....


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggie_@Feb 22 2010, 12:04 AM~16685426
> *THANKS... HOW DID U DO THAT? :uh:
> *


Your link was incomplete you needed the last bar *]*


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

sup fellas, Anyone know if they sell Polyurethane body mounts??


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggie_@Feb 21 2010, 11:49 PM~16685250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

spotted :0


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

IM DIGGIN THAT GREEN HOMIE,TIGHT ASS GLASSHOUSE BIGGIE


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biggie_@Feb 21 2010, 11:49 PM~16685250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 22 2010, 02:42 AM~16686214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice is that the original green for caprice?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

I need a 76 header panel, anybody got one??


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by biggie_@Feb 21 2010, 11:49 PM~16685250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 22 2010, 01:42 PM~16689417
> *sup fellas, Anyone know if they sell Polyurethane body mounts??
> *


yea they do but there for hot rods ,you don't want them if you have swithes they might buckel your car.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggie_@Feb 21 2010, 10:49 PM~16685250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Feb 22 2010, 10:43 PM~16694878
> *yea they do but there for hot rods ,you don't want them if you have swithes they might buckel your car.
> *


What would make them do that? should i just use the stock rubber ones?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 22 2010, 09:54 PM~16695078
> *What would make them do that?  should i just use the stock rubber ones?
> *


Yes,the poly's are stiff and do not flex.When you locc up or lay out you hear them squeek as well as your body tighten up.


WSup Jesse!


----------



## biggie (Jan 29, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENTS!  
NO THATS NOT THE THE ORIGINAL COLOR OR A ORIGINAL...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> looking for the roof rail moldings for a 74 caprice, i need to put on my weatherstripping and my homie said i need the aluminum roof rail moldings with the flat screws that hold it in place anyone have any?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 20 2010, 03:06 PM~16671578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good randy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 20 2010, 02:33 PM~16671365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 18 2010, 05:49 PM~16654486
> *you should keep that 76 :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'M LOOKING FOR PASSENGER HOOD HINGE FOR A 76???AND SIDE MOLDING CLIPS


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 22 2010, 09:59 PM~16695168
> *Yes,the poly's are stiff and do not flex.When you locc up or lay out you hear them squeek as well as your body tighten up.
> WSup Jesse!
> *


took the words right out my mouth BIG MARC,hows the rag coming?show the glasshouse fam some pics big dogg. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Feb 23 2010, 06:36 PM~16704146
> *took the words right out my mouth BIG MARC,hows the rag coming?show the glasshouse fam some pics big dogg. :thumbsup:
> *


Still work in progress and couldn't decide on which pic to post to do it the most justice so here is the link...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=514420


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

much props big marc... :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T


----------



## biggie (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Feb 22 2010, 10:08 PM~16694284
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *


THANKS


----------



## biggie (Jan 29, 2009)

TRUNK...







HOOD...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 23 2010, 12:28 PM~16701073
> *:h5:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Reppin the G-House Fam in Miami with the Big Dogg.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's tha shizzle brother


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 24 2010, 01:57 AM~16709017
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO
> *



uffin: guess we'll have to wait til this weekend to celebrate :420:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Feb 24 2010, 04:27 PM~16709958
> *Reppin the G-House Fam in Miami with the Big Dogg.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  NICE !!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Feb 24 2010, 07:27 AM~16709958
> *Reppin the G-House Fam in Miami with the Big Dogg.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Feb 24 2010, 09:27 AM~16709958
> *Reppin the G-House Fam in Miami with the Big Dogg.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

what was that photo shoot for?


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 24 2010, 02:19 PM~16712246
> *what was that photo shoot for?
> *


MADD


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 24 2010, 09:03 AM~16710680
> *uffin: guess we'll have to wait til this weekend to celebrate :420:
> *


HAPPY B DAY HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT 4 G HOUSE FEST............................................................


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Feb 24 2010, 06:26 PM~16715594
> *TTMFT 4 G HOUSE FEST............................................................
> *


 X '74, '75 AND MOTHAFUCKIN' '76!!!!!!


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

now that's gansta


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 24 2010, 09:03 AM~16710680
> *uffin: guess we'll have to wait til this weekend to celebrate :420:
> *


yup :wow: :420:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 24 2010, 02:36 PM~16712917
> *HAPPY B DAY HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro....


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

happy bday phil


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

happy bday phil :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Feb 24 2010, 08:27 AM~16709958
> *Reppin the G-House Fam in Miami with the Big Dogg.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

HAPPY LATE B DAY PHIL WHAT UP G-HOUSE FAM :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks everybody


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 25 2010, 10:51 AM~16722042
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Rich, How is everything? Stay  my brother from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: to everyone...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 25 2010, 09:54 AM~16722070
> *:wave: Rich, How is everything? Stay   my brother from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


JUST RELAXING BRO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Feb 24 2010, 08:27 AM~16709958
> *Reppin the G-House Fam in Miami with the Big Dogg.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 27 2010, 06:47 AM~16426575
> *Seen that car at the San Berdo show in '08. Really, really nice.
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite rides right here!


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

can someone hook me up with weatherstripping.lmk homies


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Sep 28 2009, 10:19 PM~15214137
> *Some touchups I did in the inside.
> 
> 
> ...


Wassup homie,I like the chrome vents,where you get'em done at????PM me back,thanks.


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Feb 25 2010, 11:28 PM~16729273
> *can someone hook me up with weatherstripping.lmk homies
> *


www.TruckandCarShop.com in Orange,Cal or ImpalaBobs.com


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Another question I would like to ask you guys. I know it is a bitch to find the original body mounts but I was wondering are they any other cars that have the same size body mounts?
For example could I use late 60s Impala's body mounts or measure the ones I have and buy a set that matches the most sizewise?

Thanks !!


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

anybody in the Fam live near Cannon AFB in NM?


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys i need some help realy quick it looks like i have a carb issue

350
2brl carb all stock

it seems to be foolding its self and it also revs up on its own sometimes i took a look at it and it seems to be leaking from where the rod goes thro for the trottle asembely anyone had this prob?? is there a easy fix or is it time for a new carb or a rebuild???


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 26 2010, 02:47 PM~16734636
> *anybody in the Fam live near Cannon AFB in NM?
> *


Kinda???? Why :dunno:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 22 2010, 09:56 PM~16694049
> *I need a 76 header panel, anybody got one??
> *


i got the complete header for $350 plus shipping (header, light buckets, fender extensions, and bezals, trim, and driver cond. grill)

anybody let me know,


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Feb 26 2010, 01:57 PM~16734688
> *hey guys i need some help realy quick it looks like i have a carb issue
> 
> 350
> ...


ive always had trouble with my 2 brrl carb. tried rebuilding it but still problems. priced one but way too for a 2 brrl . i bought a edelbrock intake and edelbrock 4 brrl carb and runs alot better now. 

good luck


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Feb 27 2010, 12:41 PM~16741533
> *Kinda???? Why :dunno:
> *


looks like I might be heading out there for work in a couple weeks. supposed to be out there for about 6 months


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..CC SAN [email protected] LRM SAN BERNARDINO.. SHOW..2009


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 27 2010, 09:50 AM~16741593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 27 2010, 10:50 AM~16741593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice..... :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 4 2010, 09:44 AM~16509959
> *LOOKS GOOD MARKIE .. I HOPE TO GET MY OUT REALLY SOON JUST WAITING TO DO CHROM..  WHAT ARE YOU ASKING FOR IT ?
> *


 $3.500 is the ticket. I am into it for much more, but you know how that goes!
if somebody puts it together with what parts i do have? they could get much more than
$3.500.. I have one guy who said he wanted it in a real way. but we will see!


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:yes: Weather is lookin good, time to cruise. :yes:


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 27 2010, 12:37 PM~16742348
> *ive always had trouble with my 2 brrl carb. tried rebuilding it but still problems. priced one but way too for a 2 brrl . i bought a edelbrock intake and edelbrock 4 brrl carb and runs alot better now.
> 
> good luck
> *




thanks for the info i finaly said screw it todays the day to lean how to rebuild a carb grabed another 2brl that was pretty much the same prob.... but i think it was because i droped it broke the seal on the bottom plate where the flaps are, took it all apart cleaned it out blew out all the lil holes cleaned up the gasket surfaces then cleaned the gaskets put a thin film of gasket sealer on then put it all back toghear throw it on and worked like new way better throttle responce and not it dosent mind being cold


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

sittin on 13s


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Feb 24 2010, 08:27 AM~16709958
> *Reppin the G-House Fam in Miami with the Big Dogg.
> 
> 
> ...


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :run: :run: :run: :run: looks like my ride :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

THE HOMIE GARY'S GLASS


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

PICKING UP A 74 BUICK LESABRE DROP NEXT WEEK. i'm wondering if everybody rolls on 14's here cuz of the size of these yachts? ALSO, you think the fender skirts are interchangeable between the chevy & buick? thanks fellas.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Feb 27 2010, 11:52 PM~16747308
> *PICKING UP A 74 BUICK LESABRE DROP NEXT WEEK. i'm wondering if everybody rolls on 14's here cuz of the size of these yachts? ALSO, you think the fender skirts are interchangeable between the chevy & buick? thanks fellas.
> *


 You know what bro? 8 out of every 10 riders I see, roll 13's. popular opinion 
show's indicates that 13's is the rim and tire size requirement!
Well I have to sit that one out, I am one of the two guys who chooses 14's!
If I had my way? premium sport would make real 5/20/14 with a nice white wall and steal belted radial! i would put 13's on baby cutlas's and baby buick regal's..
small monte carlos! baby malibu's and malibu wagons,,, mid 60's skylarks 
and 60's thunderbirds! after I hung up my real 5/20's a few 
years ago.. I started going, I shop would usefully tell you that 175-75-14 is the smallest white wall they have.! but in most case's they can get another size
if they feel like ordering.. 175-70 14.. that tire does not sale that many per year
and alot of companys make em and then stop..so I'v gone from cooper to remington
to hercules, hankookll who knows what i will end up with next time I need tires
i got to go to bed.. i funk wtiting some shit about tires?


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 28 2010, 01:40 AM~16748037
> *You know what bro? 8 out of every 10 riders I see, roll 13's. popular opinion
> show's indicates that 13's is the rim and tire size requirement!
> Well I have to sit that one out, I am one of the  two guys who chooses 14's!
> ...


thanks money for the word. i have two sets of 13's and i agree that with g bodys and select cars from the sixties 13's are where its at. i will put 14's on my 74 rag cuz its a behemoth! i like your idea about a t-bird, been looking for a 62-63 vert.


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

1974 glasshouse for sale car is a project no motor or transmission call or txt me at 305 781 2514


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

the big homie pepes 75 :biggrin: doin it big thiz was my old red 75 made it in to a complete different car...View My Video


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

View My Video


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8+Feb 27 2010, 11:58 PM~16746827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it was a badass ride at one point.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

SKIRT BRACKETS FOR YOUR GLASS HOUSE


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

SUP GLASSHOUSE RIDERS WORLD WIDE :cheesy: I DECIDED TO GO WITH A BUDGET TRUNK OVERHAUL... I GOT 2 CHROME TANKS FOR REAR PUMPS BRAIDED RETURNS SOME PAINT AND WENT TO TOWN

B4








MY NASTY LOOKING PUMP WITH THE BACK UP MOTOR LOL
















STRIPPED AND PAINTED 2 NIGHTS WITH THE GRINDER :0 








BACK IN :cheesy: 

















WHACHA THINK?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 1 2010, 12:45 AM~16757065
> *SUP GLASSHOUSE RIDERS WORLD WIDE :cheesy:  I DECIDED TO GO WITH A BUDGET TRUNK OVERHAUL... I GOT 2 CHROME TANKS FOR REAR PUMPS BRAIDED RETURNS SOME PAINT AND WENT TO TOWN
> 
> B4
> ...


Clean bro


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looks great bigben


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

wat year did chevy chevy cars start coming with all that smog parts on the motor im looking 4 a intake manifold without all the extra smog vacuum shit like egr valve :biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

76


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

shit looks clean ben


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Mar 1 2010, 01:27 AM~16757890
> *wat year did chevy chevy cars start coming with all that smog parts on the motor im looking 4 a intake manifold without all the extra smog vacuum shit like egr valve :biggrin:
> *


74' first year...find 73' or older if you want stock intake..might be easier to buy edelbrock...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 1 2010, 12:45 AM~16757065
> *SUP GLASSHOUSE RIDERS WORLD WIDE :cheesy:  I DECIDED TO GO WITH A BUDGET TRUNK OVERHAUL... I GOT 2 CHROME TANKS FOR REAR PUMPS BRAIDED RETURNS SOME PAINT AND WENT TO TOWN
> 
> B4
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BIG BEN!!! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

A pc f mne b4 I tore her down


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 28 2010, 10:45 PM~16757065
> *SUP GLASSHOUSE RIDERS WORLD WIDE :cheesy:  I DECIDED TO GO WITH A BUDGET TRUNK OVERHAUL... I GOT 2 CHROME TANKS FOR REAR PUMPS BRAIDED RETURNS SOME PAINT AND WENT TO TOWN
> 
> B4
> ...


LOOKS GOOD :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Feb 27 2010, 09:58 PM~16746827
> *THE HOMIE GARY'S GLASS
> 
> 
> ...


CLEANNNNNNNNNNN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 28 2010, 01:40 AM~16748037
> *You know what bro? 8 out of every 10 riders I see, roll 13's. popular opinion
> show's indicates that 13's is the rim and tire size requirement!
> Well I have to sit that one out, I am one of the  two guys who chooses 14's!
> ...


WELL SAID HOMIE I ROLLED THOSE 13S FOR THREE YEARS ON MY HOUSE
BUT AINT NOTHING LIKE ROLLIN ON 14S :x:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 28 2010, 10:45 PM~16757065
> *SUP GLASSHOUSE RIDERS WORLD WIDE :cheesy:  I DECIDED TO GO WITH A BUDGET TRUNK OVERHAUL... I GOT 2 CHROME TANKS FOR REAR PUMPS BRAIDED RETURNS SOME PAINT AND WENT TO TOWN
> 
> B4
> ...


 :wow: 
big difference! clean  are you going to flake out the batteries? :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 1 2010, 01:45 AM~16757065
> *SUP GLASSHOUSE RIDERS WORLD WIDE :cheesy:  I DECIDED TO GO WITH A BUDGET TRUNK OVERHAUL... I GOT 2 CHROME TANKS FOR REAR PUMPS BRAIDED RETURNS SOME PAINT AND WENT TO TOWN
> 
> B4
> ...


Looks good bro


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 28 2010, 11:45 PM~16757065
> *SUP GLASSHOUSE RIDERS WORLD WIDE :cheesy:  I DECIDED TO GO WITH A BUDGET TRUNK OVERHAUL... I GOT 2 CHROME TANKS FOR REAR PUMPS BRAIDED RETURNS SOME PAINT AND WENT TO TOWN
> 
> WHACHA THINK?
> *


cleaning your house is a good thing! :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 28 2010, 11:45 PM~16757065
> *SUP GLASSHOUSE RIDERS WORLD WIDE :cheesy:  I DECIDED TO GO WITH A BUDGET TRUNK OVERHAUL... I GOT 2 CHROME TANKS FOR REAR PUMPS BRAIDED RETURNS SOME PAINT AND WENT TO TOWN
> 
> B4
> ...


i give it two thumbs up. good job. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

NEEDED BAD ..!?!?

REAL BAD TWO DOORS FOR A 74 DROP CAPRICE 

UPS DROPED THE SKID AND BOTH DOORS BEING SHIPPED ARE FUCKED UP BAD 

FENDERs ROCKERS SKIRTS R GOOD BUT THE WORST PART ON MY RAG RIGHT NOW IS THE DOORS....I need to find some door asap if anyone know of something in nice shape plz let me know as soon as possible 

thanks fam !!!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 28 2010, 11:45 PM~16757065
> *SUP GLASSHOUSE RIDERS WORLD WIDE :cheesy:  I DECIDED TO GO WITH A BUDGET TRUNK OVERHAUL... I GOT 2 CHROME TANKS FOR REAR PUMPS BRAIDED RETURNS SOME PAINT AND WENT TO TOWN
> 
> B4
> ...


Looking good Ben,now I know I gotta come correct!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 1 2010, 12:45 AM~16757065
> *SUP GLASSHOUSE RIDERS WORLD WIDE :cheesy:  I DECIDED TO GO WITH A BUDGET TRUNK OVERHAUL... I GOT 2 CHROME TANKS FOR REAR PUMPS BRAIDED RETURNS SOME PAINT AND WENT TO TOWN
> 
> B4
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

my bro made this video for me
View My Video


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Feb 28 2010, 11:45 PM~16757065
> *SUP GLASSHOUSE RIDERS WORLD WIDE :cheesy:  I DECIDED TO GO WITH A BUDGET TRUNK OVERHAUL... I GOT 2 CHROME TANKS FOR REAR PUMPS BRAIDED RETURNS SOME PAINT AND WENT TO TOWN
> 
> B4
> ...


looks GOOD Ben,going to have to see it in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Feb 27 2010, 10:58 PM~16746827
> *THE HOMIE GARY'S GLASS
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride bro


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Feb 24 2010, 08:27 AM~16709958
> *Reppin the G-House Fam in Miami with the Big Dogg.
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw the vid this is from MTV Jam of the week this week


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

BAJITO OLD SCHOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:ninja:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

Im going to put bucket seats in my glasshouse. does any one have any suggestions on what kind of seats to use?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 2 2010, 12:12 AM~16768260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOOD RANDY!!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Mar 2 2010, 11:35 AM~16771968
> *Im going to put bucket seats in my glasshouse. does any one have any suggestions on what kind of seats to use?
> *


Find a 76 Monte preferred and use those swivel bucket seats; then cut the top off of the seat to the top of the door on your Glasshouse, you will need to make the inner brackets to bolt the seats down. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.

PS: I was going to do this and had the seats already but changed my mind. I need my wife sitting next to me if you know what I mean :biggrin: :rimshot: . It will look good though.


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 2 2010, 12:33 PM~16772552
> *LOOKING GOOOD RANDY!!
> *



THANKS DIRTY


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Here is a couple of pics of Oscar Segura's ride from Klique cc Orange County.... 

1975 Caprice conv......


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> 509Rider,Feb 28 2010, 11:55 PM~16757193
> Clean bro [/b]


Thanks  



> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Mar 1 2010, 01:10 AM~16757819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

WATS THE BEST WAY TO REMOVE THAT A/C SHIT FROM THE FIREWALL


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Any body use the LED taillights?'


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 3 2010, 08:24 AM~16783009
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up Rich :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

T T T


from page 3...... where is everyone.....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life+Mar 2 2010, 05:15 PM~16774355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAN'T BEAT CLEAN FACTORIES ON A GLASSHOUSE IMO!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Mar 3 2010, 10:10 AM~16784104
> *Whats up Rich  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


JUST CHILLING :drama:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

any one needs any of these hit me up 








upper door molding
front windshield moldings missing one upper corner 
door end trim


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Mar 2 2010, 08:04 PM~16776959
> *Here is a couple of pics of Oscar Segura's ride from Klique cc  Orange County....
> 
> 1975 Caprice conv......
> ...


my favorite color
badd ass homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

SOLD MY 74 CAPRICE 2 WEEKZ AGO AND GOT MY CAR THAT IVE BEEN WANTING 75 CAPRICE CLASSIC GLASSHOUSE BACK IN THE GLASSHOUSE FEST FAMILY :biggrin: :biggrin: CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT GLASSHOUSE PICNIC :biggrin: COLD AC RUNS PERFECT 71000 OG MILES :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest+Mar 3 2010, 05:49 AM~16781690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if I'm tripping but yours damn near look like LED's DIRTY!Look good,I need some cuzz I'm gonna candy RB over mine to take some of the red out.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 3 2010, 07:49 PM~16789394
> *SOLD MY 74 CAPRICE 2 WEEKZ AGO AND GOT MY CAR THAT IVE BEEN WANTING 75 CAPRICE CLASSIC GLASSHOUSE BACK IN THE GLASSHOUSE FEST FAMILY :biggrin:  :biggrin: CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT GLASSHOUSE PICNIC :biggrin: COLD AC RUNS PERFECT 71000 OG MILES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

im buildin thiz one homiez :biggrin: itz a keeper :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 3 2010, 10:15 PM~16789767
> *I been looking for some for my '75 Rag but all I could find was the LED bulbs...
> I don't know if I'm tripping but yours damn near look like LED's DIRTY!Look good,I need some cuzz I'm gonna candy RB over mine to take some of the red out.
> *


THANKS....BUT THEY ARE THE ORIGINALS THAT CAME WITH THE CAR. I DID CHROME THE FRAMES THOUGH.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 3 2010, 11:26 PM~16790893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN....IS IT GOT PEARL IN IT OR IS JUST THE PIC?

REGARDLESS IT'S HOT!


----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 3 2010, 07:49 PM~16789394
> *SOLD MY 74 CAPRICE 2 WEEKZ AGO AND GOT MY CAR THAT IVE BEEN WANTING 75 CAPRICE CLASSIC GLASSHOUSE BACK IN THE GLASSHOUSE FEST FAMILY :biggrin:  :biggrin: CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT GLASSHOUSE PICNIC :biggrin: COLD AC RUNS PERFECT 71000 OG MILES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

HEY ANY BODY KNOW FROM WHO I COULD BUY THE BUMPER FILLERS FRONT N BACK MADE OF METAL? SEEN THE FIBERGLASS ONES ON OTHER CARS AND DONT LIKE THE WAY THEY LOOKED. I TRIED LOOKING FOR THE POST THAT HAD THEM IN METAL BUT CANT FIND IT.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 3 2010, 09:39 PM~16790138
> *im buildin thiz one homiez :biggrin: itz a keeper :biggrin:
> *


i am gonna chain it to your leg this time


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Mar 4 2010, 12:57 AM~16792379
> *i am gonna chain it to your leg this time
> *


LOL GO TO SLEEP FOO :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

how you guys doing. well I'm worken on a 76 caprice landau. 

I need help trying to find the rear chrome that goes around the rear window. Had a vinyl top and the previous owner removed it missing all the moldings that go around and also around the quarter windows.. 

any body have any of the following pls let me know..tx.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Mar 3 2010, 11:23 PM~16790846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cleann homie!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 3 2010, 08:49 PM~16789394
> *SOLD MY 74 CAPRICE 2 WEEKZ AGO AND GOT MY CAR THAT IVE BEEN WANTING 75 CAPRICE CLASSIC GLASSHOUSE BACK IN THE GLASSHOUSE FEST FAMILY :biggrin:  :biggrin: CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT GLASSHOUSE PICNIC :biggrin: COLD AC RUNS PERFECT 71000 OG MILES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 4 2010, 12:02 AM~16791975
> *DAMN....IS IT GOT PEARL IN IT OR IS JUST THE PIC?
> 
> REGARDLESS IT'S HOT!
> *



escalade white w/pearl :cheesy:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

MY







RIDE SLOWLY GETTING THERE'


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 4 2010, 03:40 AM~16792782
> *how you guys doing. well I'm worken on a 76 caprice  landau.
> 
> I need help trying to find the rear chrome that goes around the rear window. Had a vinyl top and the previous owner removed it missing all the moldings that go around and also around the quarter windows..
> ...


GOOD LUCK.....TO GET THE O.G. ONES IS NEXT TO IMPOSSIBLE, IF ANYONE HAS THEM THEY AIN'T COMING OFF THEM.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 3 2010, 09:26 PM~16790893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 4 2010, 09:57 AM~16795243
> *GOOD LUCK.....TO GET THE O.G. ONES IS NEXT TO IMPOSSIBLE, IF ANYONE HAS THEM THEY AIN'T COMING OFF THEM.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 4 2010, 10:57 AM~16795241
> *MY
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE







WAY I HAD IT BACK THEN


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 4 2010, 12:04 PM~16795292
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 4 2010, 10:57 AM~16795241
> *MY
> 
> 
> ...


letz go cruising dawg :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 4 2010, 11:39 AM~16795559
> *letz go cruising dawg :biggrin:
> *


ONE DAY ESE' I WANT TO GOT TO THAT GLASSHOUSE FEST THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Mar 2 2010, 10:04 PM~16776959
> *Here is a couple of pics of Oscar Segura's ride from Klique cc  Orange County....
> 
> 1975 Caprice conv......
> ...



 I like the color :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 4 2010, 10:57 AM~16795241
> *MY
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite color


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 4 2010, 06:39 PM~16797898
> *my favorite color
> 
> *


 :wave: How's yours coming along?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 4 2010, 05:53 PM~16798620
> *:wave:  How's yours coming along?
> *


hey bro.....

making a body cart right now.... once I got the body on there.. frame will be finished....and get all the bodywork done one the body... been buying parts like crazy.... goal is to a least have the body all blocked out and primered.... just takes time.... no corners will be cut


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 4 2010, 04:39 PM~16797898
> *my favorite color
> 
> *


 thats that polyester primer coat :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 4 2010, 10:57 AM~16795243
> *GOOD LUCK.....TO GET THE O.G. ONES IS NEXT TO IMPOSSIBLE, IF ANYONE HAS THEM THEY AIN'T COMING OFF THEM.
> *


LAST PAIR I SAW WERE NOS IN THE BOX THE GUY WANTED 1500.00!!!! I HAD TO LIVE WITHOUT EM!!


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: for g-house fest!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 4 2010, 06:21 PM~16798875
> *thats that polyester primer coat :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: 

I can't wait til' I'm ready for the booth... all the parts I could take off were sandblasted and sealed with epoxy.... body taken to bare metal with stripper...can't wait to get it in the booth...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 4 2010, 10:19 PM~16801667
> *LAST PAIR I SAW WERE NOS IN THE BOX THE GUY WANTED 1500.00!!!! I HAD TO LIVE WITHOUT EM!!
> *


 :wave: sup brother


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 4 2010, 10:57 AM~16795241
> *MY
> 
> 
> ...


getting there bro


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 4 2010, 11:19 PM~16801667
> *LAST PAIR I SAW WERE NOS IN THE BOX THE GUY WANTED 1500.00!!!! I HAD TO LIVE WITHOUT EM!!
> *


DID THEY COME WITH THE CLIPS?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Mar 4 2010, 11:02 PM~16802086
> *getting there bro
> *


lil by lil' you know was up' i seen your car' it came out clean :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

I THINK THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC IS GONNA BE PACKED OF NEW RIDES


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

depends on who flakes out this year..... my shit will be there even if I have to tow half of it there


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 5 2010, 12:29 AM~16802324
> *DID THEY COME WITH THE CLIPS?
> *


You need some?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 27 2010, 02:05 PM~16742960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:  TTT..


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 4 2010, 11:29 PM~16802324
> *DID THEY COME WITH THE CLIPS?
> *


COMPLETE!! BUT 1500.00??


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 4 2010, 10:51 PM~16801983
> *:wave: sup brother
> *


WHATS GOING ON!!! YOU PUT THEM RIMS AWAY SAFE AND SOUND?? :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 5 2010, 12:16 PM~16805926
> *WHATS GOING ON!!! YOU PUT THEM RIMS AWAY SAFE AND SOUND?? :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

check out pepes 21 glasshouse in action :biggrin: :biggrin: 


View My Video


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

another video in action

:biggrin: :biggrin: View My Video


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

ttt for the glasshouse family :biggrin:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT   
4 GLASSHOUSE FEST.................


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

$400
























75 caprice $300








75 caprice $200








75 caprice $100








caprice $120








door's $100








all 7 $100








72 caprice back Lights $300 corner Lights $150 
header emblem $150 trunk emblem $100


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 6 2010, 12:41 PM~16813922
> *$400
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

progress pic of my 75


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

my ride :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 6 2010, 07:38 PM~16815779
> *my ride :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats clene


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

can you put 76 or 75 tail lights on a 74???


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 6 2010, 07:55 PM~16815924
> *can you put 76 or 75 tail lights on a 74???
> *


depends if its a caprice or impala but i think 76 wrap around.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Mar 6 2010, 07:59 PM~16815950
> *depends if its a caprice or impala but i think 76 wrap around.
> *


i got a 74 caprice drop and i want to change out the tail lights because i have a 76 clip goin on the front dont really wannt leave the 74's if i dont have to


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 6 2010, 07:55 PM~16815924
> *can you put 76 or 75 tail lights on a 74???
> *


not without some minor modification, 74 caprice & impala share the same style tailights, you would have to do some cutting on the quarter panels so that the 75/76 tailights can wrap around


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 6 2010, 08:02 PM~16815978
> *i got a 74 caprice drop and i want to change out the tail lights because i have a 76 clip goin on the front dont really wannt leave the 74's if i dont have to
> *


No,he meant if you were talking about the '75 or '76 being a Caprice or Imp.Only '75 &'76 Impala will fit on your '74 Caprice.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 6 2010, 08:08 PM~16816029
> *No,he meant if you were talking about the '75 or '76 being a Caprice or Imp.Only '75 &'76 Impala will fit on your '74 Caprice.
> *


W/O having some fabrication done.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 6 2010, 07:47 PM~16815854
> *thats clene
> *


thanx dawg :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC+Mar 6 2010, 08:08 PM~16816029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill look in to that
thanks bro


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

What do you guys do if your in need of body mounts


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Mar 5 2010, 01:42 AM~16802813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THAT IS TOO HIGH.....


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Mar 7 2010, 05:29 AM~16816730
> *What do you guys do if your in need of body mounts
> *


Asked this a few times too, I'm going to call a Classic carpart dealer tommorow and give them the dimensions of my old body mounts and buy the ones nearest to those measurements.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

1971 Impala 4 Door "rare" glasshouse.... :uh: 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/cto/1633145589.html


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

oh damn! another '73 glasshouse... :cheesy: 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/1632782833.html


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 7 2010, 06:52 PM~16822514
> *1971 Impala 4 Door "rare" glasshouse....  :uh:
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/cto/1633145589.html
> *



Damn, I'm calling right now. Don't want to miss out on that 4 door glasshouse with a 400 transmission.
:uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:roflmao: 

i beat you to it, Al!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 7 2010, 12:01 AM~16817411
> *NAW, JUST COURIOUS ABOUT THE PRICE
> YEAH THAT IS TOO HIGH.....
> *


Oh ok brotha, I have a couple extras laying around


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

MY 72 RAGE WILL BE OUT SOOOON


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

when is the glasshouse picnic this year.?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

74 2 76 are glasshouses' there's people in here that say 71,72 and 73 are glasshouses' there not' there customs' the real glasshouses are the 74 2 76 caprice's'


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 7 2010, 09:44 PM~16824841
> *74 2 76 are glasshouses' there's people in here that say 71,72 and 73 are glasshouses' there not' there customs' the real glasshouses are the 74 2 76 caprice's'
> *


buick lesabre count as a glasshouse? (74)


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 8 2010, 12:06 AM~16825020
> *buick lesabre count as a glasshouse? (74)
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 7 2010, 10:44 PM~16824841
> *74 2 76 are glasshouses' there's people in here that say 71,72 and 73 are glasshouses' there not' there customs' the real glasshouses are the 74 2 76 caprice's'
> *


well you got part of it right but a 74 75 76 impala is a custom. and yes it is a glasshouse


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Mar 7 2010, 08:09 PM~16823129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale, but i think your in the wrong topic!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

so when are we gonna see some pics of STRAY 52's paint job???
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

hahaha where are all these guys coming from :cheesy:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 8 2010, 12:06 AM~16825020
> *buick lesabre count as a glasshouse? (74)
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 7 2010, 07:52 PM~16822514
> *1971 Impala 4 Door "rare" glasshouse....  :uh:
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/cto/1633145589.html
> *





> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 7 2010, 07:54 PM~16822531
> *oh damn! another '73 glasshouse...  :cheesy:
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/1632782833.html
> *


*CO-SIGNED AND STAMPED!*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Mar 7 2010, 10:08 PM~16825041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tears:

guess i'll take my new acquisition elsewhere. damn bastard child.
:roflmao: 
(not actual car, but all the same)


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

It's been said before; Glasshouse and Raghouse are from 74, 75 and 76 Chevy's Caprice/Impalas only. So the ones that keep posting 71,72 and 73 are not Glasshouses! so please go to your own topic or make one to post these years of car and leave this topic alone for the real owners and love of these glasshouses to us. Thanks for understanding our way of life for our Glasshouses and Raghouses. 
Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

parting out a 76 caprice 4 door no posts complete car post if u need parts


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Should I post my boattail next :around: :around:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 8 2010, 11:46 AM~16828234
> *It's been said before; Glasshouse and Raghouse are from 74, 75 and 76 Chevy's Caprice/Impalas only. So the ones that keep posting 71,72 and 73 are not Glasshouses! so please go to your own topic or make one to post these years of car and leave this topic alone for the real owners and love of these glasshouses to us. Thanks for understanding our way of life for our Glasshouses and Raghouses.
> Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


*damn vic....you told them off. i'm glad i don't have a 71 or 72 - i wouldn't be posting stuff on here* :roflmao:* you'll get cussed out*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*this car belongs down south where they put big wheels and make the doors go sideways - they are nice tho, but a "HOUSE" *


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 8 2010, 02:51 PM~16829578
> *damn vic....you told them off. i'm glad i don't have a 71 or 72 - i wouldn't be posting stuff on here :roflmao: you'll get cussed out
> *


 :wave: Big Rasta, how is everything going my USO? Bro, there is a mis-conseption about what a glasshouse is with the younger generation; they think 71,72 and 73 are glasshouses but we know there not, so we try to teach them what is a glasshouse and what year they came out in. Stay  my USO from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

what year did glasshouses start having electronic ignition ?? trying to find vacuum advance :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 8 2010, 04:31 PM~16830341
> *:wave:  Big Rasta, how is everything going my USO? Bro, there is a mis-conseption about what a glasshouse is with the younger generation; they think 71,72 and 73 are glasshouses but we know there not, so we try to teach them what is a glasshouse and what year they came out in. Stay   my USO from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


*wassup uce..i wish i still had mine. i had a 74 hardtop, i wrecked it on the freeway. i fell asleep on the bay bridge...it was scary to hit the side railing on the bridge. my 74 had a 400 motor and stock a/c - i miss those big ass cars - BIG GUYS = BIG CARS. hope to see you in stockton on the 20th vic. tell vic jr. i said ONE LOVE *:biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 8 2010, 12:46 PM~16828234
> *It's been said before; Glasshouse and Raghouse are from 74, 75 and 76 Chevy's Caprice/Impalas only. So the ones that keep posting 71,72 and 73 are not Glasshouses! so please go to your own topic or make one to post these years of car and leave this topic alone for the real owners and love of these glasshouses to us. Thanks for understanding our way of life for our Glasshouses and Raghouses.
> Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *



x75


CONGRATS ON MAKING DA MAGAZINE BRO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Mar 8 2010, 05:23 PM~16830827
> *what year did glasshouses start having electronic ignition ?? trying to find vacuum advance :biggrin:
> *


75 bro..... 74 still had points.....


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Mar 7 2010, 11:17 PM~16825102
> *well you got part of it right but  a 74 75 76 impala is a custom. and yes it is a glasshouse
> *


i know you have a 76 impala' i aint trying to leave you guys out' im just adding this for the people here who have to get there nameing straight' i been around long enough to know what a caprice and a impala are in the 70's :biggrin: i don't need no teaching bro


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Mar 8 2010, 05:23 PM~16830827
> *what year did glasshouses start having electronic ignition ?? trying to find vacuum advance :biggrin:
> *


75 2 76 had electronic ignition' 74 and down had points' you have to change it


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 7 2010, 11:06 PM~16825020
> *buick lesabre count as a glasshouse? (74)
> 
> 
> ...


you cant compare this to a glasshouse' not be a ass bro' this cars i see them in the those farm movies :biggrin: i never seen a lowrider in this model


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 8 2010, 11:46 AM~16828234
> *It's been said before; Glasshouse and Raghouse are from 74, 75 and 76 Chevy's Caprice/Impalas only. So the ones that keep posting 71,72 and 73 are not Glasshouses! so please go to your own topic or make one to post these years of car and leave this topic alone for the real owners and love of these glasshouses to us. Thanks for understanding our way of life for our Glasshouses and Raghouses.
> Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


 that's right'


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 8 2010, 10:46 AM~16828234
> *It's been said before; Glasshouse and Raghouse are from 74, 75 and 76 Chevy's Caprice/Impalas only. So the ones that keep posting 71,72 and 73 are not Glasshouses! so please go to your own topic or make one to post these years of car and leave this topic alone for the real owners and love of these glasshouses to us. Thanks for understanding our way of life for our Glasshouses and Raghouses.
> Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


WELL SAID VIC :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 8 2010, 05:35 PM~16830926
> *wassup uce..i wish i still had mine. i had a 74 hardtop, i wrecked it on the freeway. i fell asleep on the bay bridge...it was scary to hit the side railing on the bridge. my 74 had a 400 motor and stock a/c - i miss those big ass cars - BIG GUYS = BIG CARS. hope to see you in stockton on the 20th vic. tell vic jr. i said ONE LOVE :biggrin:
> *


Big Rasta good thing you were alright; the car you can replace but you can't replace your life on this planet. I will tell Jr. that you said :wave: and I will be at the picnic on the 20th. One Love USO.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Mar 8 2010, 06:21 PM~16831344
> *x75
> CONGRATS ON MAKING DA MAGAZINE BRO!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks SlickDD75, I can't wait to see and read it  . Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 8 2010, 08:37 PM~16833152
> *Big Rasta good thing you were alright; the car you can replace but you can't replace your life on this planet. I will tell Jr. that you said  :wave: and I will be at the picnic on the 20th. One Love USO.
> *


*i heard that...in fact - everytime i see yours it reminds me of mine. i love seeing your car vic. yeah bro..i'll see you on the 20th - one love uce*


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 8 2010, 08:43 PM~16833230
> *i heard that...in fact - everytime i see yours it reminds me of mine. i love seeing your car vic. yeah bro..i'll see you on the 20th - one love uce
> *


 :thumbsup:, I love your avitar USO :biggrin: .


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 8 2010, 07:49 PM~16832405
> *WELL SAID VIC :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: my brother Rich. How is everything going? I been parting with Trino 'Cherry 64' and his 58 is coming out bad a$$. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

what up G-HOUSE fam!!!!!


----------



## let me ryd (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 8 2010, 01:31 AM~16825713
> *:tears:
> 
> guess i'll take my new acquisition elsewhere. damn bastard child.
> ...


THIS ARE BAD ASS LOOKING RIDES


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse+Mar 8 2010, 06:09 PM~16831874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just picked it up. i've seen two 75 buicks on here (white & purple), but no 74. plus its a 455 drop top :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 8 2010, 01:43 PM~16829506
> *Should I post my boattail next :around: :around:
> *



at least the lesabre is the B-body just as the impala/caprice is. :scrutinize:


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)

trying to sell this one 4 5500 or best offer


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> trying to sell this one 4 5500 or best offer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Mar 9 2010, 12:22 AM~16835566
> *trying to sell this one 4 5500 or best offer
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride' it's well worth the money' :biggrin:


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 9 2010, 12:37 AM~16835638
> *nice ride' it's well worth the money'  :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Feb 9 2010, 01:43 PM~16561520
> *FOR SALE MAKE AN OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 8 2010, 07:55 PM~16833325
> *:wave: my brother Rich. How is everything going? I been parting with Trino 'Cherry 64'  and his 58 is coming out bad a$$. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *



JUST CHILLIN VIC CANT WAIT FOR THE SUMMER TO HIT A SHOW NEAR YOU  
STAY SAFE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 9 2010, 12:42 AM~16835266
> *at least the lesabre is the B-body just as the impala/caprice is.  :scrutinize:
> *


hno: hno: :rofl:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## biggie (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Mar 9 2010, 01:22 AM~16835566
> *trying to sell this one 4 5500 or best offer
> 
> 
> ...


very nice ..thats a steal...man wish this was around before   i got mine


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn i'm glad i know the years of the glasshouse adn dont get cused out for being in here even tho u own a 73 ragtop.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

forgive me for the big rims i had them on for like 3 weeks way back in 2001 or 2002 but it was cut 3 pumps 10 batteries i miss that damn car i kick myself in the ass for selling it..


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 8 2010, 07:04 PM~16831805
> *i know you have a 76 impala' i aint trying to leave you guys out' im just adding this for the people here who have to get there nameing straight' i been around long enough to know what a caprice and a impala are in the 70's :biggrin: i don't need no teaching bro
> *


get your facts straight and you wont get schooled :uh:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 01:02 AM~16846967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a bad ass g house nice blue interior :yessad:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 9 2010, 11:02 PM~16846967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nobody bought it yet? seen it listed forever! maybe a keeper? :happysad:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76+Mar 9 2010, 03:16 PM~16840968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

does any one have left and right fender extentions for sale for a 76 caprice?


----------



## SD76IMP (Aug 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 27 2010, 02:05 PM~16742960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 10 2010, 07:35 AM~16848591
> *:thumbsup: Rich one of the best shows to hit up here is the Socios show in Sacramento. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


10/4 VIC TRY TO MAKE THAT ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Mar 9 2010, 10:59 PM~16846946
> *get your facts straight and you wont get schooled  :uh:
> *


SUP HOMIE :wow:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 01:02 AM~16846967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)

for more info call me at 325 374 7727


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 10 2010, 07:16 PM~16854202
> *SUP HOMIE :wow:
> *


que ondas homie! fuck wish my ride was ready to roll. whats up whens the next show?


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER+Mar 10 2010, 12:16 AM~16847054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yea its still for sale, not really in a rush


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Nice G-House


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

who bought that 76 impala glasshouse in simi valley with only 54k original miles i believe they were asking 2500 for it on craigslist :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 probably you!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pics!!!!!!!



sup with them tru caps?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 10 2010, 07:15 PM~16854197
> *10/4 VIC TRY TO MAKE THAT ONE :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Rich if you need a place to stay, you can stay at my house. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

my 3 year old already a glasshouse fan.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 10 2010, 08:02 AM~16846967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Smooth looking


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 10 2010, 11:20 PM~16857620
> *:0 probably you!
> *


 :biggrin: harborareaPhil SAUL what's up (not me)


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 11 2010, 05:33 AM~16858398
> *:wave: Rich if you need a place to stay, you can stay at my house. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *



THANKS VIC ILL LET YOU KNOW :biggrin: AND CONGRATS ON THE SPREAD 
ON LRM THE HOUSE LOOKS BEAUTIFUL :naughty:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 11 2010, 10:33 AM~16860481
> *:biggrin: harborareaPhil SAUL what's up  (not me)
> *


SUP CHOPPER :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Mar 10 2010, 07:26 PM~16855048
> *que ondas homie! fuck wish my ride was ready to roll. whats up whens the next show?
> *



JUST CHILLIN THERE STILL PAINTING THE HOUSE' ILL LET YOU KNOW
ON THE SHOWS :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

GLASSHOUSE LOVE RUNS IN THE FAMILY FIRST OFF MY DAD HAD A CLEAN 74 CAPRICE 77000 OG MILES ALL OG NO PICS OF IT  

THEN HE GOT A 75 CAPRICE THAT HE HAD TO GET RID OF HERES THE PIC OF IT..








THEN I GOT MY FIRST GLASSHOUSE A 75 CAPRICE I GOT RID OF TO THE HOMIE PEPES 21 :biggrin: 








THEN I WAS ON THE LOOK OUT FOR A 75 OR 76 CAPRICE AND I CAME ACROSS A CLEAN 74 CAPRICE THAT LOOKED JUST LIKED MY DADS OLD ONE SO I COULDNT PASS IT UP.. :biggrin: 








THEN I FOUND MY CAR THAT I GOT NOW THAT IM KEEPIN AND DOING ALL UP MY BABY THAT IVE ALWAYZ WANTED...AN ALL OG 75 CAPRICE AND I GOT IT :biggrin: :biggrin: 







:biggrin: :biggrin: 
MY PRIMO IN SAN DIEGO ALSO HAS A 76 CAPRICE HES DOING UP :biggrin: HERES THE PIC


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

:biggrin: I KNOW SOME OF U HAVE UR GLASSHOUSE FAMILY HISTORY :biggrin: POST IT


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 11 2010, 11:04 AM~16860745
> *GLASSHOUSE LOVE RUNS IN THE FAMILY FIRST OFF MY DAD HAD A CLEAN 74 CAPRICE 77000 OG MILES ALL OG NO PICS OF IT
> 
> THEN HE GOT A 75 CAPRICE THAT HE HAD TO GET RID OF HERES THE PIC OF IT..
> ...


how much 4 the 74??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

is there another brake caliper u can bolt on directly so you dont have to grind or use spacers or adapters 4 13's


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 10 2010, 11:16 PM~16857601
> *who bought that 76 impala glasshouse in simi valley with only 54k original miles i believe they were asking 2500 for it on craigslist :0
> *



 
wish i lived closer!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Mar 11 2010, 11:32 PM~16862989
> *
> wish i lived closer!
> *


That's what I thought when I saw my Impala for sale :0


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Mar 11 2010, 03:11 PM~16862793
> *how much 4 the 74??
> *


sold it dawgg


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 11 2010, 11:37 AM~16860516
> *THANKS VIC ILL LET YOU KNOW :biggrin:  AND CONGRATS ON THE SPREAD
> ON LRM THE HOUSE LOOKS BEAUTIFUL :naughty:
> *


Thanks Rich


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 11 2010, 02:46 PM~16863116
> *That's what I thought when I saw my Impala for sale :0
> *


im only a few hours away, but i knew that'd get scooped by my next free day...what a deal, wonder if whoever bought it's on LIL?


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

uffin: ttt


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Ok fam I got a real nice header emblem for a 73 caprice, I thought it would fit my 76 but the header on the 73 has a deeper peak, so it dosent fit flush. If you need a header emblem hit me up on the pm. Might fit a 74 but I dont know for sure.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0

nice emblem


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 11 2010, 10:49 PM~16866521
> *Ok fam I got a real nice header emblem for a 73 caprice, I thought it would fit my 76 but the header on the 73 has a deeper peak, so it dosent fit flush. If you need a header emblem hit me up on the pm. Might fit a 74 but I dont know for sure.
> 
> 
> ...


what you want 4 it dawg...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 12 2010, 09:19 AM~16869574
> *what you want 4 it dawg...
> *



perfect for you bro......


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 11 2010, 11:49 PM~16866521
> *Ok fam I got a real nice header emblem for a 73 caprice, I thought it would fit my 76 but the header on the 73 has a deeper peak, so it dosent fit flush. If you need a header emblem hit me up on the pm. Might fit a 74 but I dont know for sure.
> 
> 
> ...


Allways wondered that.I like how it has CAPRICE right in the emblem.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 11 2010, 09:49 PM~16866521
> *Ok fam I got a real nice header emblem for a 73 caprice, I thought it would fit my 76 but the header on the 73 has a deeper peak, so it dosent fit flush. If you need a header emblem hit me up on the pm. Might fit a 74 but I dont know for sure.
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a better pic?? wat numbers r on the back ??


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 11 2010, 02:51 PM~16863158
> *Thanks Rich
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

$400
























75 caprice $300








75 caprice $200








75 caprice $100








caprice $120








door's $100








all 7 $100








72 caprice back Lights $300 corner Lights $150 
header emblem $150 trunk emblem $100


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

my old car :tears: :tears: 
]


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 11 2010, 10:49 PM~16866521
> *Ok fam I got a real nice header emblem for a 73 caprice, I thought it would fit my 76 but the header on the 73 has a deeper peak, so it dosent fit flush. If you need a header emblem hit me up on the pm. Might fit a 74 but I dont know for sure.
> 
> 
> ...



i got a 73 what u want for it pm


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Mar 12 2010, 12:17 PM~16870568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im starting to like these style tail lights. :biggrin: Nice car by the way


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 12 2010, 06:14 PM~16874228
> *my old car  :tears:  :tears:
> ]
> 
> ...



dam couple patterns...... makes a difference  

looks nice


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

what up g-house fam!!!!!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:biggrin:   



> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 12 2010, 05:03 PM~16874128
> *$400
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Orale



> _Originally posted by MR X_@Mar 12 2010, 10:17 AM~16870568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

wazup glasshouse family we need more pics


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

WISH I WAS CLOSER.. :angry: :angry: SOME BODY CLOSE SAVE EM BEFORE THEY TURN INTO DEMO DERBYS
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/1613529785.html


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 13 2010, 05:54 PM~16882664
> *WISH I WAS CLOSER.. :angry:  :angry: SOME BODY CLOSE SAVE EM BEFORE THEY TURN INTO DEMO DERBYS
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/1613529785.html
> *


76 impalas with square lights


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 13 2010, 08:49 PM~16883515
> *76 impalas with square lights
> *


first one lookz like a 76 caprice :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 12 2010, 05:14 PM~16874228
> *my old car  :tears:  :tears:
> ]
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I want the bat-a-ram bumper :cheesy:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 8 2010, 12:28 AM~16825514
> *
> COOL, THEN YOU CAN BE CRUSIN IN THAT SHIT WITH THA TOP DOWN AND FIND YOUR WAY INTO THE RIGHT TOPIC.
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

comming soon 1975 glass house!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

ACC brand carpets fit nice? needing to get black carpet for my 76


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

need sum quarter rear bumper fillers for my 76 anybody have them or know where i can find em'?? lemme know sumtn


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i got some a while ago from impala bobs


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Mar 13 2010, 10:30 PM~16884580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics :biggrin:


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

thnx ill look into that


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 13 2010, 04:50 PM~16882228
> *wazup glasshouse family we need more pics
> *


HERES MY G HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 14 2010, 11:26 AM~16886828
> *HERES MY G HOUSE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Rich the Ghouse is looking very good bro. Stay  my brother from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

nice!


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 14 2010, 11:26 AM~16886828
> *HERES MY G HOUSE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


really nice dawg :biggrin: :biggrin: 

wazup big stomps


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 14 2010, 12:26 PM~16886828
> *HERES MY G HOUSE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: she is a beauty


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 13 2010, 07:54 PM~16882664
> *WISH I WAS CLOSER.. :angry:  :angry: SOME BODY CLOSE SAVE EM BEFORE THEY TURN INTO DEMO DERBYS
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/cto/1613529785.html
> *


Nice I want the blue 76 for the rear wheel well trim.


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 14 2010, 12:26 PM~16886828
> *HERES MY G HOUSE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dis shit is good motivation, looks real nice, good pic


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Mar 14 2010, 10:35 AM~16886887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOVE IT VIC :thumbsup:


----------



## 1972 impala envy (Oct 1, 2008)

selling my 72 impala custom for 8,500


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 14 2010, 10:42 AM~16886560
> *more pics  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Mar 14 2010, 06:25 PM~16889982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH I like the way your headed with that paint scheme :thumbsup:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

wazup mr glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 14 2010, 07:38 PM~16890079
> *HELL YEAH I like the way your headed with that paint scheme :thumbsup:
> *


x2

looks great.....


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 14 2010, 01:26 PM~16886828
> *HERES MY G HOUSE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: LOOKING CLEAN BRO! :wow:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

THE BIG HOMIE PEPES 21 CAME THROUGH WITH HIZ SWEET AZZ GLASSHOUSE DROVE FROM EAST LA TO MORENO VALLEY TO POMONA RIDES IT TILL THE END :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

sorry bout the big pics....put some work in this wknd...
deeper than i ever have


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

damn i wanna see more 74's done up, real muscle car front ends


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam.....the rag is looking good USO


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Mar 14 2010, 09:47 PM~16891701
> *damn i wanna see more 74's done up, real muscle car front ends
> *


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1972 impala envy_@Mar 14 2010, 08:22 PM~16889948
> *selling my 72 impala custom for 8,500
> 
> 
> ...


HERE WE GO AGAIN


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 14 2010, 08:48 PM~16891711
> *dam.....the rag is looking good USO
> 
> *


thanks..
frame is getting strapped soon. a-arms,rear end and trailing arms are getting strapped as we speak...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 14 2010, 08:50 PM~16891731
> *
> *



the angles on the nose just remind me of a muscle car, the way they're more dramatic and come to more of a point. seems to be the least popular year though.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 14 2010, 10:23 PM~16892105
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dirtysanchez #2......


dam it looks clean as fuck....

so how much you gonna sell it for next week Saul?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Mar 14 2010, 11:28 PM~16892749
> *the angles on the nose just remind me of a muscle car, the way they're more dramatic and come to more of a point.  seems to be the least popular year though.
> *



o....I.....c.....I was kinda 'lostincarson' when I read that....

74' is actually my favorite year....


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

yeah they're growing on me, dont see enough really done up, but you can find em for sale all the time

SAUL is that the simi valley impala?!

PM me with cash price if you decide to flip!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

anyone got 74 caprice parts ??   :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 14 2010, 07:13 PM~16889874
> *LOVE IT VIC :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Mar 14 2010, 07:49 PM~16890906
> *:wow:  LOOKING CLEAN BRO!  :wow:
> *


THANKS HUGO :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 14 2010, 09:23 PM~16892105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THATS A KEEPER :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 14 2010, 10:28 PM~16892747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 15 2010, 06:41 AM~16894139
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Getting cleaned up, looks funny with the skirts off.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 15 2010, 12:46 PM~16896219
> *Getting cleaned up, looks funny with the skirts off.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

good seeing you at pomona, saul!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Mar 14 2010, 10:27 PM~16891490
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 14 2010, 10:23 PM~16892105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLL!!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Mar 14 2010, 11:58 PM~16893009
> *yeah they're growing on me, dont see enough really done up, but you can find em for sale all the time
> 
> SAUL is that the simi valley impala?!
> ...


This is the one the car has only 54k original miles bought it for $1800


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS [email protected] MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC.2009...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 15 2010, 12:46 PM~16896219
> *Getting cleaned up, looks good with the skirts off.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 15 2010, 02:21 PM~16897011
> *:0 :0 :cheesy:
> *


lol I like the wheel tucked away


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 15 2010, 12:15 PM~16896482
> *:0  SAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLL!!!!
> *


x76.........

that lucky fucker


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 15 2010, 11:46 AM~16896219
> *Getting cleaned up, looks funny with the skirts off.
> 
> 
> ...



looks good bro


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 14 2010, 09:25 PM~16891463
> *THE BIG HOMIE PEPES 21 CAME THROUGH WITH HIZ SWEET AZZ GLASSHOUSE DROVE FROM EAST LA TO MORENO VALLEY TO POMONA RIDES IT TILL THE END :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


waz up anthony we got to go riding ssssssssssssssooooonnnnnnnn


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 15 2010, 12:04 PM~16896374
> *good seeing you at pomona, saul!
> *


Same here rod


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

::


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 15 2010, 11:52 AM~16896760
> *This is the one the car has only 54k original miles bought it for $1800
> *


 :0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Mar 15 2010, 01:39 PM~16897560
> *waz up anthony we got to go riding ssssssssssssssooooonnnnnnnn
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

$120 LOCAL PICK UP?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Mar 15 2010, 02:39 PM~16897560
> *waz up anthony we got to go riding ssssssssssssssooooonnnnnnnn
> *


next stop is to van nuys right'lol' pepe i got to see your ride ese' que onda :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa+Mar 14 2010, 09:27 PM~16891490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 15 2010, 12:52 PM~16896760
> *This is the one the car has only 54k original miles bought it for $1800
> *


SCORE!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE THE FACTORY CHROME STRIPS FOR THE VINYL TOP,PLEASE HELP ME OUT HOMIES,THE LAST SET I SEEN WAS ON BIG STOMPERS BURGANDY HOUSE.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Mar 14 2010, 09:27 PM~16891490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: USO keep up the good work. Stay  from Vic uce Stockton.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/1645381300.html

craigslist glasshouse find :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

did that foo say he has the squirts....


ewwww :0


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Mar 15 2010, 08:23 PM~16900164
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE THE FACTORY CHROME STRIPS FOR THE VINYL TOP,PLEASE HELP ME OUT HOMIES,THE LAST SET I SEEN WAS ON BIG STOMPERS BURGANDY HOUSE.
> *


go back some pages somebody said they had a set i think it was boxer


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 15 2010, 08:47 PM~16901481
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/1645381300.html
> 
> craigslist glasshouse find :biggrin:
> *


This car was for sale in fresno on craigslist


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 15 2010, 09:10 PM~16902559
> *did that foo say he has the squirts....
> ewwww :0
> *


I wonder if he has both squirts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 15 2010, 07:38 PM~16901328
> *:wave: USO keep up the good work. Stay   from Vic uce Stockton.
> *


thanks vic, vaysfinest and chelo 75....ive been following all your progress and all the glasshouse homies for that matter thanks everyone for the inspriration!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

squirts are more rare than skirts! :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 16 2010, 06:48 AM~16904536
> *squirts are more rare than skirts!  :cheesy:
> *



depends on where you get your burritos from :dunno:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Mar 15 2010, 10:31 PM~16903295
> *thanks vic, vaysfinest and chelo 75....ive been following all your progress and all the glasshouse homies for that matter thanks everyone for the inspriration!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 16 2010, 07:02 AM~16904964
> *depends on where you get your burritos from :dunno:
> *


HA HA :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 16 2010, 09:00 AM~16905888
> *HA HA :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


Good Morning Rich :wave: :wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Mar 16 2010, 09:04 AM~16905931
> *Good Morning Rich :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP MARIO


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 16 2010, 08:02 AM~16904964
> *depends on where you get your burritos from :dunno:
> *


good point. :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:naughty:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Still got this 73 emblem


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 15 2010, 02:53 PM~16897220
> *lol I like the wheel tucked away
> *


True I enjoy seeing something different is all.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 16 2010, 07:02 AM~16904964
> *depends on where you get your burritos from :dunno:
> *


TOLD THEM NOT TO EAT OFF THAT TRUCK...


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

anybody got 2 doors for a 74 drop they can sell me LMK ~


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 16 2010, 03:58 PM~16908895
> *TOLD THEM NOT TO EAT OFF THAT TRUCK...
> *


gave me a people burrtito


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

$400
























75 caprice $300








75 caprice $200








75 caprice $100








caprice $120








door's $100








all 7 $100








72 caprice back Lights $300 corner Lights $150 
header emblem $150 trunk emblem $100


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 16 2010, 05:53 PM~16910647
> *NOS PART'S FOR SALE MAKE OFFER
> BOMAN A TRAC, TISSUE HOLDER
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 15 2010, 10:46 AM~16896219
> *Getting cleaned up, looks funny with the skirts off.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

1432 Pages « < 1404 1405 1406 1407 1408 > » 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHOPPER 76, DELEGATION 76, BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE, TopDogg
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 16 2010, 06:11 PM~16910832
> *1432 Pages « < 1404 1405 1406 1407 1408 > »
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


:h5: THANKS CHOPPER FOR THE HOOKUP


:thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Wow, you have alot of nice things, Chopper


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 16 2010, 07:56 PM~16911386
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 16 2010, 07:57 PM~16911402
> *:wave:
> *


what's up brother :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

WHERE CAN YOU GET THE DRIVERS SEAT POWER MOTOR ????
NOT SURE WATS WRONG WITH MINE MAKES NOISE BUT DOESNT MOVE ??? 
CAN YOU HELP :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Mar 17 2010, 02:34 AM~16914352
> *WHERE    CAN    YOU    GET  THE  DRIVERS  SEAT  POWER  MOTOR  ????
> NOT SURE WATS WRONG WITH MINE MAKES NOISE BUT DOESNT MOVE ???
> CAN YOU HELP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THANKS
> *


Check your ground wire to see if it has a good ground, if it is good; then see if your slides are good. Stay  from Vic UCe Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 16 2010, 07:57 PM~16911402
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Big Ry


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 17 2010, 05:49 PM~16920249
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Rich


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 16 2010, 07:29 PM~16911040
> *Wow, you have alot of nice things, Chopper
> *


 :wave: Al


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 16 2010, 07:11 PM~16910832
> *1432 Pages « < 1404 1405 1406 1407 1408 > »
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :wave: Chopper 76


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 17 2010, 05:04 PM~16920379
> *:wave: Rich
> *


SUP BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 17 2010, 06:10 PM~16920431
> *SUP BROTHA :biggrin:
> *


Just waiting for the weekend to start :biggrin: . Stay  my Brother.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

nobody has those chrome vinyl top moldings?fuck...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

COUPLE OF PICS FROM SHOW I WENT TO ON SUNDAY!!!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Mar 17 2010, 07:11 PM~16921058
> *COUPLE OF PICS FROM SHOW I WENT TO ON SUNDAY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro.


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Mar 17 2010, 06:55 PM~16920881
> *nobody has those chrome vinyl top moldings?fuck...
> *


im pretty sure i have some i gotta look im also parting out a75 impala if any one needs parts pm me


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 16 2010, 07:11 PM~16910832
> *1432 Pages Â« < 1404 1405 1406 1407 1408 > Â»
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Whats up chopper pm me your number :cheesy:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

some of those moldings sit a little higher than the other ones,some sit at the very top of the door,and some sit closer to the quarter windows,i need the ones that sit a little closer to the windows,pm me your number boxer,ill hit you up tommorow if its cool.


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Mar 6 2010, 04:45 PM~16814476
> *progress pic of my 75
> 
> 
> ...


Ballin! Is that copper? If its gold i dont mean no disrespect just looks like it from that pic


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

What up family :biggrin: Tjones another 74 rag is in the works. That makes two . Coming soon cali car


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Mar 14 2010, 07:25 PM~16889982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

TOOK MY 75 TO WORK YESTERDAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

does anyone have a passengers side mirror for sale chrome or sport 
either or


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Mar 18 2010, 12:41 AM~16924581
> *Ballin! Is that copper? If its gold i dont mean no disrespect just looks like it from that pic
> *



yup its alll copper desided to do something a lil different, i willl spend the rest of my life polishing it haha we all kno how it is tho


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 17 2010, 06:04 PM~16920374
> *:wave: Big Ry
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 17 2010, 08:38 PM~16921412
> *Looking good bro.
> *



THANKS HOMIE! :biggrin: SEEN YOUR SPREAD YET?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

who's going to the harbor cruise night tomorrow friday 3/19/10 ?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

sup riders 
has any one done the tail light conversion from a 74 to a 76 caprice??
i want the outside all 76ed out
any help would be apprecitated


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Mar 17 2010, 06:11 PM~16921058
> *COUPLE OF PICS FROM SHOW I WENT TO ON SUNDAY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Mar 18 2010, 06:26 PM~16930729
> *who's going to the harbor cruise night tomorrow friday 3/19/10 ?
> *


I don't get off work til 9:30.....hopefully have time to roll by


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 17 2010, 05:31 PM~16920657
> *Just waiting for the weekend to start  :biggrin: . Stay   my Brother.
> *


10/4 BRO :run:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Mar 17 2010, 07:11 PM~16921058
> *COUPLE OF PICS FROM SHOW I WENT TO ON SUNDAY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Mar 18 2010, 04:34 PM~16929812
> *THANKS HOMIE! :biggrin:  SEEN YOUR SPREAD YET?
> *


Yes, I have 3 copies  .


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

bigmike at it again.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

does anyone know who's orange glasshouse that is in the pro hopper article in the new LRM


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 18 2010, 07:44 PM~16931616
> *Yes, I have 3 copies   .
> *


congrats on the spread in LRM


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 18 2010, 06:46 PM~16930943
> *I don't get off work til 9:30.....hopefully have time to roll by
> *


 :wave: YOUR BOX IS JUST ABOUT FULL!!!


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@May 17 2007, 05:37 PM~7926633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean 76 i posted in 07 :biggrin: from japan


----------



## Monte Hopper (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Feb 19 2010, 08:17 AM~16660234
> *:0u need to get some 5 inch drop mounts made for tha upper a trailing arms
> more pics...
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-1975-1...s#ht_1472wt_948


goddam


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 18 2010, 09:06 PM~16932662
> *:wave:  YOUR BOX IS JUST ABOUT FULL!!!
> *



hno: :nicoderm: :naughty:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 18 2010, 08:13 PM~16931953
> *bigmike at it again.
> 
> 
> ...


great pic


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 18 2010, 09:14 PM~16933419
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-1975-1...s#ht_1472wt_948
> goddam
> *


thats fucking stupid


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Mar 18 2010, 07:13 PM~16931953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies heres some more :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

you're the man, mike!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 18 2010, 07:13 PM~16931953
> *bigmike at it again.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 18 2010, 08:56 PM~16932532
> *congrats  on  the  spread in  LRM
> *


Thanks brn2ridelo, I also like your new glasshouse. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 19 2010, 07:42 AM~16935665
> *thanks homies heres some more  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: BIGMIKE great pics as always; this is a nice pic of Jr's Ghouse. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 19 2010, 01:41 AM~16934655
> *thats fucking stupid
> *



but worth every penny....


:happysad:


----------



## let me ryd (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 16 2010, 06:53 PM~16910647
> *$400
> 
> 
> ...


are the weelwells molds.and sill plates still availalbe


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 19 2010, 10:39 AM~16936675
> *Thanks brn2ridelo, I also like your new glasshouse. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


Big Uce,just wanted to say congrats on your feature in LRM :thumbsup: ,What's up Jr.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Mar 18 2010, 08:08 AM~16925872
> *What  up  family :biggrin:    Tjones  another 74 rag is in the works.  That makes two  . Coming soon cali car
> *


let see pics or its not true
j/k
i know you tj i know whats up homie


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

beware of that dude mr. trailmaster on ebay sold me some plastic caprice fender emblems off the box caprice 80-90. not the og metal fender emblems don't FUCK with him!!!!!! GOT ME GOOD, this is for my glasshouse fam. :nono:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Mar 18 2010, 12:29 PM~16927525
> *yup its alll copper desided to do something a lil different, i willl spend the rest of my life polishing it haha we all kno how it is tho
> *


haha yeah no doubt.

There was a copper fest on here awhile back some guy said he cleared his copper and never had to worry about it since then still looks damn good he claims

Either way man looks fantastic


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l.b. ryder_@Mar 20 2010, 02:55 PM~16946478
> *beware of that dude mr. trailmaster on ebay sold me some plastic caprice fender emblems off the box caprice 80-90. not the og metal fender emblems don't FUCK with him!!!!!! GOT ME GOOD, this is for my glasshouse fam.  :nono:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## rickyracer1962 (Jun 30, 2009)

here's one i've been helping a friend with.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73loukat_@Mar 19 2010, 10:18 PM~16942660
> *Big Uce,just wanted to say congrats on your feature in LRM :thumbsup: ,What's up Jr.
> *


Thanks Lou and Jr said :wave: , we will have some red & whites again soon :biggrin: . Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is one of our UCE members repin' hard for the Raghouse/Ghouse family. I hope you will enjoy this. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jshbeEzRlqQ


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 21 2010, 10:16 AM~16952270
> *Here is one of our UCE members repin' hard for the Raghouse/Ghouse family. I hope you will enjoy this. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jshbeEzRlqQ
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 21 2010, 09:16 AM~16952270
> *Here is one of our UCE members repin' hard for the Raghouse/Ghouse family. I hope you will enjoy this. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jshbeEzRlqQ
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 18 2010, 09:28 AM~16926989
> *TOOK MY 75 TO WORK YESTERDAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 18 2010, 07:13 PM~16931953
> *bigmike at it again.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE PIC FROM BIGMIKE :worship:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

almost done brothers


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Mar 21 2010, 04:05 PM~16954254
> *almost done brothers
> 
> 
> ...


nice color:thumbsup: looks clean


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

THANK YOU.


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Mar 21 2010, 05:05 PM~16954254
> *almost done brothers
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Mar 17 2010, 07:11 PM~16921058
> *COUPLE OF PICS FROM SHOW I WENT TO ON SUNDAY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD SLICK


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

sorry for the pic size homies


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looks good bro....



not a fan of gold rims but matches color


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

ME NEITHER BRO,BUT I GOT A GOOD DEAL ON THESE DAYTONS,WITH D'S I DIDNT HAVE TO SHORTEN THE AXLE,NOT TILL I LIFT IT ATLEAST


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fuck it then...prep them and paint the same color of the car :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

So I got all my skirt brackets sand blasted and powdercoated, when I went to install the handles on the skirts the fucking fiberglass stripped out, anybody else have this prob? Trying to figure out how to fix the prob, im guessing fiberglass it and drill it out.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

http://apps.facebook.com/marketplace/view/...comments-shouts

had to share a little knowledge with him. :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ANYBODY GO TO S.D. SHOW ?? PICS ??


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 18 2010, 10:28 AM~16926989
> *TOOK MY 75 TO WORK YESTERDAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Pamona? Is this you? I knew you would come up! she is fine! I am happy for you
bro! (Hey Harbor Area Phil) I only got 1800 for the 90 cadi. but it had to go
I was hoping Tax time would bring a buyer for the Project 76? 
Can somebody have (Big Mike) hit me up...? or I guess when i get back i could 
search the threads until i see post and then hit him up.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 22 2010, 08:18 AM~16960451
> *So I got all my skirt brackets sand blasted and powdercoated, when I went to install the handles on the skirts the fucking fiberglass stripped out, anybody else have this prob? Trying to figure out how to fix the prob, im guessing fiberglass it and drill it out.
> *



always took the handles off for clearance....

take out one of the push clips in each corner(that hold the rubber on)....and put some self tapping screws much safer way to keep skirts on


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wow: dam markie...$1800......


oh well...in my neighborhood i couldn't park that thing for 10 minutes outside without someone trying to steal it...


sup with the motor on your 76? get it fixed yet?... let me know...me and my bro can hook it up


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 22 2010, 09:57 AM~16961827
> *always took the handles off for clearance....
> 
> take out one of the push clips in each corner(that hold the rubber  on)....and put some self tapping screws much safer way to keep skirts on
> ...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 22 2010, 08:18 AM~16960451
> *So I got all my skirt brackets sand blasted and powdercoated, when I went to install the handles on the skirts the fucking fiberglass stripped out, anybody else have this prob? Trying to figure out how to fix the prob, im guessing fiberglass it and drill it out.
> *


that happened to me on my 7tre, i epoxied it and drilled it out then used a self tapping screw, its been this way for over 5 years now w no problems....


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

MORE PICS OF THE ORANGE ONE


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Dec 3 2003, 04:00 PM~1360994
> *here it go
> *



MAN I MISS THIS CAR HERE IN MIAMI


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 21 2010, 01:15 PM~16953347
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


thanx big dawg :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 22 2010, 10:48 AM~16961736
> *Pamona? Is this you? I knew you would come up! she is fine! I am happy for you
> bro!  (Hey Harbor Area Phil) I only got 1800 for the 90 cadi. but it had to go
> I was hoping Tax time would bring a buyer for the Project 76?
> ...


yup thatz me hydro thanx bro cant wait too hook her up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 22 2010, 11:57 AM~16961827
> *always took the handles off for clearance....
> 
> take out one of the push clips in each corner(that hold the rubber  on)....and put some self tapping screws much safer way to keep skirts on
> ...


Thanks bro just did it, used stainless little bolts though worked out real good


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse+Mar 22 2010, 09:45 AM~16961715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up?


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

MORE PICS OF MY 75 :biggrin: 








































OG PAINT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Mar 21 2010, 03:05 PM~16954254
> *almost done brothers
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

seen thiz one on photobuket


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 14 2009, 06:26 PM~15358852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAVEN'T SEEN THIS RAG IN A BIT????!!!!! :dunno: I HEARD THAT THE OWNER IS REBUILDING IT? :wow: AND HE IS BUSTING OUT WITH A STOCK ONE AS WELL! :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 22 2010, 11:38 AM~16962626
> *MORE PICS OF THE ORANGE ONE
> *


theres alot of pics a few pages back AMUHARY 760 posted


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Mar 22 2010, 11:01 AM~16962269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


check out the gold 74 custom skirts pic was from CROWD picnic a few years back


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Mar 22 2010, 12:01 PM~16962269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the raider GLASSHOUSE is clean homie.that color looks firme on her bro..keep the pics coming G_FAM......................


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Heres a pic from a local show this past weekend


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 23 2010, 05:11 PM~16977373
> *Heres a pic from a local show this past weekend
> 
> 
> ...


HEY DONT BE STEALING MY PICS


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rickyracer1962_@Mar 21 2010, 08:58 AM~16951782
> *here's one i've been helping a friend with.
> 
> 
> ...


I TRUELY MISS MY OLD CAR :tears: :tears:



>


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

> I TRUELY MISS MY OLD CAR :tears: :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> I TRUELY MISS MY OLD CAR :tears: :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> I TRUELY MISS MY OLD CAR :tears: :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2010, 08:05 PM~16979713
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice..... just needs the skirts and spokes


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 23 2010, 05:16 PM~16977456
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that's a great pic...could stare at that all day :420: :nicoderm:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 23 2010, 10:19 PM~16981918
> *nice..... just needs the skirts and spokes
> *


thanks thats next


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2010, 10:25 PM~16982000
> *thanks thats next
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

just throwing this out there for the glasshouse homies

I got a really clean nardi I'm not gonna use....complete with horn button and adapter

$275 takes it


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2010, 10:25 PM~16982000
> *thanks thats next
> *


 do you got some interior pics you can show us???


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Mar 22 2010, 01:01 PM~16962269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean  but whats up with the skirts? :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 24 2010, 06:13 AM~16983698
> *Clean   but whats up with the skirts?  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


fuckin chopped in half..... WTF :nosad:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 23 2010, 04:11 PM~16977373
> *Heres a pic from a local show this past weekend
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2010, 10:25 PM~16982000
> *thanks thats next
> *


I JUST SO HAPPEN TO KNOW OF A CLEAN SET OF SKIRTS THAT ARE SITTING ON A SHELF!! :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2010, 08:05 PM~16979713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 24 2010, 09:53 AM~16985261
> *I JUST SO HAPPEN TO KNOW OF A CLEAN SET OF SKIRTS THAT ARE SITTING ON A SHELF!! :0
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## SD76IMP (Aug 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Mar 23 2010, 09:37 PM~16981238
> *nice patterns bad colors :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

I have a clean set of skirts for sale for $75 plus shipping, and the hardware to put them on comes with them


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC 74 GLASS HOUSE "A TOUCH OF CLASS"


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 24 2010, 02:11 PM~16988411
> *RARECLASS CC 74 GLASS HOUSE "A TOUCH OF CLASS"
> 
> 
> ...



5 20s :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 24 2010, 12:35 PM~16987514
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Super Firme


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 trashing them.....


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

anyone got a pair of 6" cylinders laying around? ill pay. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

So im thinking about removing my evap canister from my 76. Would I just plug off the holes or is it a bad idea to remove it?
Thanks


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 24 2010, 11:24 PM~16993058
> *So im thinking about removing my evap canister from my 76. Would I just plug off the holes or is it a bad idea to remove it?
> Thanks
> *


I would leave it myself.The gas tanks needs shit like that to vent.And if you are not going bananas under your hood I would leave.Just my .02$


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 24 2010, 11:31 PM~16993150
> *I would leave it myself.The gas tanks needs shit like that to vent.And if you are not going bananas under your hood I would leave.Just my .02$
> *


Well shit


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea bro leave it alone... may start running funny


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Ok will do


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 24 2010, 12:35 PM~16987514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC BIG MIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

I have skirts forsale here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=533274


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 24 2010, 06:11 PM~16990333
> *:0 trashing them.....
> *


x2


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

This is the life,brothers!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

must be nice....


perfect place for a rag...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Mar 25 2010, 11:32 AM~16997810
> *This is the life,brothers!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 21 2010, 10:16 AM~16952270
> *Here is one of our UCE members repin' hard for the Raghouse/Ghouse family. I hope you will enjoy this. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jshbeEzRlqQ
> *



ttt...

 love seeing the glasshouse


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Mar 25 2010, 10:32 AM~16997810
> *This is the life,brothers!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

that beach shot is the perfect opposite of dirty's snow picture.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

Here's one of my members glasshouse broker than the 10 commanments but rolling on trus and custom grille and dont give a fuck g-house 74 glasshouse


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Mar 25 2010, 07:29 PM~17002477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE GRILL :biggrin: and truspokes


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Mar 25 2010, 12:32 PM~16997810
> *This is the life,brothers!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Mar 25 2010, 06:29 PM~17002477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Mar 25 2010, 10:32 AM~16997810
> *This is the life,brothers!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: NICE PIC


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 25 2010, 08:10 PM~17002979
> *LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Rich como estas :wave:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 25 2010, 07:48 PM~17002673
> *NICE GRILL :biggrin: and truspokes
> *


thanks lunatic all i need a steering wheel like yours do u have pic of it need more insperation


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Mar 25 2010, 11:32 AM~16997810
> *This is the life,brothers!
> 
> 
> ...


nice..


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Mar 25 2010, 08:22 PM~17003143
> *thanks lunatic all i need a steering wheel like yours do u have pic of it need more insperation
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that was a nice score finding that wheel 



pics look great Hector....when you rolling down with the 74'


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Mar 23 2010, 11:55 PM~16982826
> *do you got some interior pics you can show us???
> *


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Mar 25 2010, 07:29 PM~17002477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 74 Caprice, this 74 brought back memories for me. This is exactly how Shops Laggard looked when I bought her minus the rims and grill, I had 14" Daytons instead and still have them. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's how my 74' impala looked when I bought it way back when too


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 25 2010, 09:58 PM~17004327
> *that's how my 74' impala looked when I bought it way back when too
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Mar 25 2010, 11:32 AM~16997810
> *This is the life,brothers!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 25 2010, 09:09 PM~17003803
> *
> 
> that was a nice score finding that wheel
> ...


May be in couple weeks so we can crack some cold ones :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 25 2010, 09:55 PM~17004299
> *Nice 74 Caprice, this 74 brought back memories for me. This is exactly how Shops Laggard looked when I bought her minus the rims and grill, I had 14" Daytons instead and still have them. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


what's up vic ur house looks good on the mag homie congrats :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 25 2010, 09:55 PM~17004299
> *Nice 74 Caprice, this 74 brought back memories for me. This is exactly how Shops Laggard looked when I bought her minus the rims and grill, I had 14" Daytons instead and still have them. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


i was jus about to say that


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Mar 25 2010, 07:29 PM~17002477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 25 2010, 07:37 AM~16996069
> *NICE PIC BIG MIKE :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

ANY ONE $120 LOCAL PICK UP OR RECYCLING CENTER


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Mar 25 2010, 08:29 PM~17002477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 *Very Nice*


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

I like it


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Mar 26 2010, 09:44 AM~17006930
> *ANY ONE $120 LOCAL PICK UP OR RECYCLING CENTER
> 
> 
> ...


iF YOU THROW THOSE OUT, YOU'LL MOST DEF. REGRET IT LATER...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/1662695085.html (cars & trucks - by owner)
still On the Market.. 76 waiting for somebody to finish!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 24 2010, 03:35 PM~16987514
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'M LOVING IT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

sup Ben i'll know tomarrow bout that piece homie.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Mar 26 2010, 08:34 PM~17012773
> *sup Ben i'll know tomarrow bout that piece homie.
> *



ssssupp...Right on GOOD lookin out :thumbsup:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 26 2010, 08:36 PM~17012786
> *ssssupp...Right on GOOD lookin out  :thumbsup:
> *


you going to that show tomarrow?


----------



## biggie (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Mar 25 2010, 08:29 PM~17002477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggie_@Mar 26 2010, 09:18 PM~17013169
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


that 74' is like the roots right there....


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Mar 26 2010, 08:36 PM~17012786
> *ssssupp...Right on GOOD lookin out  :thumbsup:
> *


IS THERE A PICNIC OR SHOW TOMORROW IN SIN CITY IM IN VEGAS FOR THE WEEKEND FOR A WEEDING THAT IM NOT EVEN GOIN TO SO HIT ME UP SO I CAN MEET UP WITH YOU FOOLS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pics of car :uh: :wow:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin: :420:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 27 2010, 07:05 AM~17015347
> *uffin:  :420:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

1974











'76


----------



## let me ryd (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 20 2010, 08:30 PM~16357711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 23 2010, 08:03 PM~16979689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pics with the trus please :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 28 2010, 12:08 AM~17021550
> *pics with the trus please  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

my granddaughters birthday today. terrible 2 haha.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Mar 28 2010, 12:08 AM~17021550
> *pics with the trus please  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: trus are on the glasshouse now i need to get my skirts painted pics will be up later


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 28 2010, 09:07 AM~17023215
> *:cheesy:  trus are on the glasshouse now i need to get my skirts painted pics will be up later
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Mar 25 2010, 07:20 PM~17003114
> *thanks Rich como estas :wave:
> *


DOING GOOD HECTOR :x:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 28 2010, 10:15 AM~17023281
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 25 2010, 09:53 PM~17004267
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice  thank you.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 28 2010, 10:07 AM~17023215
> *:cheesy:  trus are on the glasshouse now i need to get my skirts painted pics will be up later
> *



and pick up your t tops :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I wish i could get them


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 28 2010, 02:33 PM~17024949
> *I wish i could get them
> *



me too....but if i do...my car will be set back even longer....


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 28 2010, 06:20 PM~17026641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BROTHER!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 28 2010, 06:51 PM~17026901
> *LOOKING GOOD BROTHER!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks big ryan when u coming down here


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 28 2010, 05:20 PM~17026641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL GOOD SAUL :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 28 2010, 07:28 PM~17027276
> *Thanks big ryan when u coming down here
> *


REAL SOON, MAYBE THIS WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 28 2010, 06:20 PM~17026641
> *
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful glasshouse......


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THANKS GUYS


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 28 2010, 06:20 PM~17026641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID+Mar 24 2010, 07:13 AM~16983698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD HAVE MUCH RATHER BEEN AT THE BEACH! :biggrin: 

*quote=SAUL,Mar 28 2010, 07:18 PM*









OH SHIT WE GOT TWINS :0 :0 THAT COLOR LOOKS SO GOOD ON GLASSHOUSES WHEN I FIRST SAW IT I WAS THINKING WHAT COLOR I WAS GONNA CHANGE IT TO, BUT I WILL NEVER CHANGE THE COLOR IT'S TOO ORIGINAL!


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: T T T


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 29 2010, 07:10 AM~17031867
> *THEMS BABY SKIRTS LOL!
> I WOULD HAVE MUCH RATHER BEEN AT THE BEACH! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 29 2010, 02:18 AM~17026618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAUL you allways have nice cars man, love em all. 70's OG with the oldschool flavour. 
Is this one for sale too, if I remember right you had a few of these style cars and after a while you end up selling. :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 25 2010, 06:21 PM~17001147
> *that beach shot is the perfect opposite of dirty's snow picture.
> *


FORGET THIS ONE.....


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

next time you guys come out here skim better bring that 64.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 29 2010, 07:50 PM~17033674
> *FORGET THIS ONE.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 29 2010, 08:10 AM~17031867
> *THEMS BABY SKIRTS LOL!
> I WOULD HAVE MUCH RATHER BEEN AT THE BEACH! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Thanks the first thing that came to my mind when i bought my house was ur car ur right its a nice color


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 29 2010, 11:41 AM~17033618
> *SAUL you allways have nice cars man, love em all. 70's OG with the oldschool flavour.
> Is this one for sale too, if I remember right you had a few of these style cars and after a while you end up selling.  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be the first one there.... if the word for sale is mentioned :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Mar 29 2010, 12:51 PM~17034692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THEM BOTH :naughty:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Mar 29 2010, 01:51 PM~17034692
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE IT ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

this is my favorite Glasshouse ever..anyone else have a favorite?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 28 2010, 06:20 PM~17026641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH it's clean on trus..Where's the 3 prong knockoffs? :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 29 2010, 04:40 PM~17035580
> *LOVE THEM BOTH :naughty:
> *



SAME ONE HOMIE BEFORE AND AFTER...


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 29 2010, 05:39 PM~17036106
> *this is my favorite Glasshouse ever..anyone else have a favorite?
> 
> 
> ...


WOW WHERE DID THAT GLASS COME FROM :wow: !?! WOULD LOOK NICE ON MY BIGBODY!


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 29 2010, 04:39 PM~17036106
> *this is my favorite Glasshouse ever..anyone else have a favorite?
> 
> 
> ...


did someone say glasshouse,ga damn... :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Mar 29 2010, 07:51 PM~17037493
> *WOW x76!!!!*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Mar 29 2010, 06:51 PM~17037493
> *WOW WHERE DID THAT GLASS COME FROM :wow: !?! WOULD LOOK NICE ON MY BIGBODY!
> *



custom plexi- glass top..... car belongs to the homie maiden76...


one of my favorite glasshouses


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Mar 29 2010, 08:09 PM~17038499
> *x76!!!!
> *


he had mentioned what he used and how he did it way back in the thread somewhere... i think it was lexan that was used or should i say plexi....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 29 2010, 09:31 PM~17038824
> *custom plexi- glass top..... car belongs to the homie maiden76...
> one of my favorite glasshouses
> *


CO-SIGNED.....DEF. ONE OF MY FAVORITES

MY FAVORITE WOULD HAVE TO BE.....(TOP 5) 
JR's FROM IMPERIALS
KASMIR FROM LIFESTYLE
MADIEN76 FROM HILLTOP
THAT GREEN 76 FROM ROLLERZ THAT HAD THEM Z's ON IT 
BORN IN EAST L.A. FROM LIFESTYLE


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

5 of my favorites not in any order

born in east L.A.
maiden 76
dirty sanchez
donalds from groupe
jr's from imperials


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

STILL LOOKING FOR THE RAILINGS THAT HOLD THE DOOR WEATHERSTRIPPING FOR A 74=76


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 29 2010, 09:31 PM~17038824
> *custom plexi- glass top..... car belongs to the homie maiden76...
> one of my favorite glasshouses
> *



VERY VERY NICE SHOWS LOTS OF CREATIVITY AND WORKMANSHIP!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 29 2010, 09:39 PM~17039763
> *CO-SIGNED.....DEF. ONE OF MY FAVORITES
> 
> MY FAVORITE WOULD HAVE TO BE.....(TOP 5)
> ...


fixt! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 30 2010, 02:02 PM~17045115
> *fixt! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 AWW SHIT! YOU KNOW THE RULES! PICS OR.............


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 30 2010, 01:38 PM~17045439
> *:0 AWW SHIT! YOU KNOW THE RULES! PICS OR.............
> *


 :happysad: i drive it all the time.


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 29 2010, 03:40 PM~17035580
> *LOVE THEM BOTH :naughty:
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

is that the dodgers LS in the background....?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 30 2010, 03:11 PM~17045673
> *:happysad: i drive it all the time.
> *


I KNOW YOU DO! :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

i can GUARANTEE the homie MAIDEN76 is HONOURED to be mentioned with some of the HEAVYWEIGHTS of our game!!! 
im proud of this fellow canadian and im HONOURED that i bought a clean dash pad from him 2 years ago :cheesy:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 30 2010, 02:16 PM~17045727
> *is that the dodgers LS in the background....?
> 
> *


yes it is :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Mar 30 2010, 08:58 PM~17049455
> *i can GUARANTEE the homie MAIDEN76 is HONOURED to be mentioned with some of the HEAVYWEIGHTS of our game!!!
> im proud of this fellow canadian and im HONOURED that i bought a clean dash pad from him 2 years ago :cheesy:
> *


SHIT.....HE DID THAT.....THAT ROOF IS INSANE AND NOBODY GOT IT LIKE THAT!


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

ANYBODY LOOKING FOR A CONVERTIBLE A-PILLAR?

EBAY


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TRAFFIC CAR SHOW


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 30 2010, 01:02 PM~17045115
> *fixt! :biggrin:
> *


Don't listen to the gaybacho.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

wazup boxer


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 30 2010, 10:55 PM~17051782
> *wazup boxer
> *


nothing much


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Mar 30 2010, 11:47 PM~17051708
> *Don't listen to the gaybacho.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


BUSTED!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

hey boxer what up with them parts?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 30 2010, 10:00 PM~17051168
> *SHIT.....HE DID THAT.....THAT ROOF IS INSANE AND NOBODY GOT IT LIKE THAT!
> *


I remember back when he was cutting it out... sent me some pics....


I couldn't believe it.... thought he was insane for doing it.... but after I seen what his plan was....

NOW THATS A GLASSHOUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking+Mar 30 2010, 10:47 PM~17051708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:x:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 30 2010, 09:13 PM~17051316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 31 2010, 02:27 AM~17052497
> *I remember back when he was cutting it out... sent me some pics....
> I couldn't believe it.... thought he was insane for doing it.... but after I seen what his plan was....
> 
> ...


IT'S TOO BAD THAT THERE ISN'T A LOT OF PICS OF IT........BUT THAT KEEPS IT MYSTERIOUS...LIKE "OOOOOH, YOU AIN'T SEEN THAT GLASSHOUSE WITH THAT GLASS ROOF?"



> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 31 2010, 10:54 AM~17054449
> *:angry:
> :x:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Mar 30 2010, 09:13 PM~17051316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 30 2010, 02:16 PM~17045727
> *is that the dodgers LS in the background....?
> 
> *


its fo sale!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 31 2010, 12:30 PM~17055351
> *IT'S TOO BAD THAT THERE ISN'T A LOT OF PICS OF IT........BUT THAT KEEPS IT MYSTERIOUS...LIKE "OOOOOH, YOU AIN'T SEEN THAT GLASSHOUSE WITH THAT GLASS ROOF?"
> :biggrin:
> *


Fuck even if you live here and know the guy you never see it :around:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

lol "aw shucks guys" :roflmao: thanks for the kind words..very honored dino! cant take all the credit..along with port kells tim, & D-side dan, our local glass/interior hero. I did the roof with some lexan that I had vacuum formed from the og roof peice. I cut out and reinforced so it would maintain the compound curves of the og roof, its, i think, 3/8ths if I remember? Tim built a full L shaped lip inside for it to sit flush with and then dan help install it and make a trim/ headliner around it (and rest of interior lol). i think it was more fun rollin it with no glass and ladies hanging out the roof, cause it gets hot as mutha in there now, its like rollin around under a magnifying glass, haha maybe that should have been the name? All in all its held up great though with no issues, one bird shit will etch it though from what i've been told :uh: 


















Its true big redski, it doesn't get driven as much as it should, could chalk that up to the 2 months of nice weather we get here, 1 car show, the fact i live in the boon docks, or our scene dying a long, slow, unfair death, but seriously its ready for a complete color change and custom interior i think in the next lil while :biggrin:, it just never cut it for me as is..

As far as making any "lists" i cant even fathom my car being dropped in the same sentence as a lifestyle, Imperial or many other cars in this thread, I traveled to Vegas to see those cars and i can truly vouch for my car in respect that it doesn't even come close haha, pics lie i tell ya!!! thanks tho, guys i appreciate it, i dont get into the forums much these days as I don't feel have have much new to contribute and been working on other projects alot, but cant help stopping in for a read and updates on everyones houses .76


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Mar 31 2010, 05:22 PM~17058088
> *lol  "aw shucks guys"  :roflmao: thanks for the kind words..very honored dino! cant take all the credit..along with port kells tim, & D-side dan, our local glass/interior hero. I did the roof with some lexan that I had vacuum formed from the og roof peice. I cut out and reinforced so it would maintain the compound curves of the og roof, its, i think, 3/8ths if I remember? Tim built a full L shaped lip inside for it to sit flush with and then dan help install it and make a trim/ headliner around it (and rest of interior lol). i think it was more fun rollin it with no glass and ladies hanging out the roof, cause it gets hot as mutha in there now, its like rollin around under a magnifying glass, haha maybe that should have been the name? All in all its held up great though with no issues, one bird shit will etch it though from what i've been told :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



*EVER THOUGHT OF RAIN-X IT'S KINDA LIKE A WAX....MAYBE IT WOULD HELP?*

*I HAVE BEEN ON HERE FOR ABOUT FIVE YEARS AND YOUR CAR REALLY MADE MY EYES POP WHEN I FIRST SEEN IT ON HERE I WAS LIKE "WOW!" IT'S THEM FIRST IMPRESSIONS THAT STICK WITH YOU AND MAKES WHAT YOU HAVE DONE A ONE OFF....AND IF ANYONE ELSE DID IT EVERYONE IN HERE WOULD BE LIKE THEY GOT IT OR COPIED IT FROM MAIDEN......THAT IS WHY YOU ARE ON MY LIST!!!*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Mar 25 2010, 11:32 AM~16997810
> *This is the life,brothers!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Mar 31 2010, 03:22 PM~17058088
> *lol  "aw shucks guys"  :roflmao: thanks for the kind words..very honored dino! cant take all the credit..along with port kells tim, & D-side dan, our local glass/interior hero. I did the roof with some lexan that I had vacuum formed from the og roof peice. I cut out and reinforced so it would maintain the compound curves of the og roof, its, i think, 3/8ths if I remember? Tim built a full L shaped lip inside for it to sit flush with and then dan help install it and make a trim/ headliner around it (and rest of interior lol). i think it was more fun rollin it with no glass and ladies hanging out the roof, cause it gets hot as mutha in there now, its like rollin around under a magnifying glass, haha maybe that should have been the name? All in all its held up great though with no issues, one bird shit will etch it though from what i've been told :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Maiden your too modest, the car looks bad ass.  :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

for sale :biggrin: 
























































































































make offer's


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Mar 31 2010, 05:50 PM~17059484
> *for sale :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what year r those headers? how much 4 the wheel well moldings wat year r thet 4?? pm me


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

DOES ANYBODY GOT A 74 CAPRICE LICENSE PLATE HOLDER 
OR DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT OTHER YEARS WILL FIT WITH 74 CAPRICE TAIL LIGHTS???  

THANKS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Mar 31 2010, 11:14 PM~17062383
> *DOES  ANYBODY  GOT  A  74  CAPRICE  LICENSE  PLATE  HOLDER
> OR  DOES  ANYONE  KNOW  WHAT  OTHER  YEARS  WILL  FIT WITH  74  CAPRICE  TAIL LIGHTS???
> 
> ...


74-76 IMPALAS WILL WORK


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 29 2010, 04:39 PM~17036106
> *this is my favorite Glasshouse ever..anyone else have a favorite?
> 
> 
> ...



wow!!
diggin that very much :0 :0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

fuck!!! :0 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Mar 31 2010, 04:22 PM~17058088
> *lol  "aw shucks guys"  :roflmao: thanks for the kind words..very honored dino! cant take all the credit..along with port kells tim, & D-side dan, our local glass/interior hero. I did the roof with some lexan that I had vacuum formed from the og roof peice. I cut out and reinforced so it would maintain the compound curves of the og roof, its, i think, 3/8ths if I remember? Tim built a full L shaped lip inside for it to sit flush with and then dan help install it and make a trim/ headliner around it (and rest of interior lol). i think it was more fun rollin it with no glass and ladies hanging out the roof, cause it gets hot as mutha in there now, its like rollin around under a magnifying glass, haha maybe that should have been the name? All in all its held up great though with no issues, one bird shit will etch it though from what i've been told :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



i like this dude.  

innovation is the shit - especially in an industry where it's hard to be original. maybe your car isn't as high profile as others, but having something fresh and different will always put you up there. i've only seen the pics posted and i was digging that roof. shit, i'd love to see the pics of girls hangin' out that thing too! :biggrin: 

good stuff, man.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Mar 25 2010, 11:32 AM~16997810
> *This is the life,brothers!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Apr 1 2010, 12:22 AM~17058088
> *lol  "aw shucks guys"  :roflmao: thanks for the kind words..very honored dino! cant take all the credit..along with port kells tim, & D-side dan, our local glass/interior hero. I did the roof with some lexan that I had vacuum formed from the og roof peice. I cut out and reinforced so it would maintain the compound curves of the og roof, its, i think, 3/8ths if I remember? Tim built a full L shaped lip inside for it to sit flush with and then dan help install it and make a trim/ headliner around it (and rest of interior lol). i think it was more fun rollin it with no glass and ladies hanging out the roof, cause it gets hot as mutha in there now, its like rollin around under a magnifying glass, haha maybe that should have been the name? All in all its held up great though with no issues, one bird shit will etch it though from what i've been told :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



Great inspiration !!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 1 2010, 12:18 AM~17063475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: SHE LOOKS GOOD BRO :naughty:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Apr 1 2010, 07:15 AM~17064281
> *Great inspiration !!
> *


x2


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

not sure if I posted this one..great inspiration for sure(we all need it)


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Mar 31 2010, 09:14 PM~17062383
> *DOES  ANYBODY  GOT  A  74  CAPRICE  LICENSE  PLATE  HOLDER
> OR  DOES  ANYONE  KNOW  WHAT  OTHER  YEARS  WILL  FIT WITH  74  CAPRICE  TAIL LIGHTS???
> 
> ...


forgot i have one to trade doesnt fit my car i think its a for 75/76 caprice in decent shape


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 31 2010, 11:25 PM~17063253
> *74-76 IMPALAS WILL WORK
> *


anyone got 74-76 impala license plate holder


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 1 2010, 12:18 AM~17063475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do they pull down or push in


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Interior with power seatfor sale


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 1 2010, 02:18 AM~17063475
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ALWAYS A SIGHT TO SEE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

I GOT A 1975 CAPRICE RAG TOP NEED IT GONE ASAP 4500 O.B.O I DO HAVE A MOTOR AND TRANNY FOR IT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Apr 1 2010, 05:05 PM~17068541
> *I GOT A 1975 CAPRICE RAG TOP NEED IT GONE ASAP 3500 O.B.O
> *


HOW LONG YOU BEEN ON HERE? YOU KNOW THE DAMN RULES.



PICS!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Apr 1 2010, 04:05 PM~17068541
> *I GOT A 1975 CAPRICE RAG TOP NEED IT GONE ASAP 3500 O.B.O
> *


you know the drill pics


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 1 2010, 01:18 AM~17063475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 29 2010, 06:39 PM~17036106
> *this is my favorite Glasshouse ever..anyone else have a favorite?
> 
> 
> ...


love how the 1/4 windows say "Glasshouse" instead of "Landau"


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Apr 1 2010, 07:03 PM~17070121
> *love how the 1/4 windows say "Glasshouse" instead of "Landau"
> *



:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 1 2010, 12:25 PM~17067214
> *Interior with power seatfor sale
> 
> 
> ...


SUP CHOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Mar 31 2010, 05:22 PM~17058088
> *Its true big redski, it doesn't get driven as much as it should, could chalk that up to the 2 months of nice weather we get here, 1 car show, the fact i live in the boon docks, or our scene dying a long, slow, unfair death, but seriously its ready for a complete color change and custom interior i think in the next lil while :biggrin:, it just never cut it for me as is..
> *


Wish it went faster.


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Maiden 76 that a beautiful car and yes it is one of my favorites great work


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 29 2010, 04:39 PM~17036106
> *this is my favorite Glasshouse ever..anyone else have a favorite?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

my buddys 76 caprice getting rebuilt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:420: :420:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 1 2010, 04:19 PM~17068674
> *HOW LONG YOU BEEN ON HERE? YOU KNOW THE DAMN RULES.
> PICS!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TOMORROW


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 1 2010, 06:18 PM~17069686
> *you know the drill pics
> *


MAS PUTO


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Mar 30 2010, 02:15 PM~17045713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Apr 1 2010, 09:18 PM~17071728
> *Maiden 76 that a beautiful car and yes it is one of my favorites great work
> *


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 1 2010, 09:18 AM~17063475
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

TTMFT FOR THE G HOUSES :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :run: :run: :naughty: :drama:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 1 2010, 08:56 PM~17072259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWW SHIT :biggrin: SUP HUGO


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

*
I GOT A 1975 CAPRICE RAG TOP NEED IT GONE ASAP 4500 O.B.O I DO HAVE A MOTOR AND TRANNY FOR IT :0 :biggrin:*





> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Apr 1 2010, 04:19 PM~17068674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link to topic in my signature


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Apr 2 2010, 09:45 AM~17075662
> *
> I GOT A 1975 CAPRICE RAG TOP NEED IT GONE ASAP 4500 O.B.O I DO HAVE A MOTOR AND TRANNY FOR IT  :0  :biggrin:
> Link to topic in my signature
> *



but since you wanted pics :cheesy:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

More pics... :biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

#7 :0


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

Last ones...


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

1 LOW AZTEC Today, 08:47 AM | | Post #28945 

I GOT A 1975 CAPRICE RAG TOP NEED IT GONE ASAP 4500 O.B.O I DO HAVE A MOTOR AND TRANNY FOR IT 

but since you wanted pics :cheesy: 

THE MAN HAS SPOKEN  :drama:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

$4500 is kind of a reach for that.... it needs full resto

still would be a great project for the right price...

any pics of the floor pan?


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 2 2010, 11:53 AM~17076790
> *$4500 is kind of a reach for that.... it needs full resto
> 
> still would be a great project for the right price...
> ...


floor pan is new and the price is not firm i need it gone asap do to the city is on my ass   pm a good cash offer


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 2 2010, 10:35 AM~17076111
> *1 LOW AZTEC  Today, 08:47 AM    |  | Post #28945
> 
> I GOT A 1975 CAPRICE RAG TOP NEED IT GONE ASAP 4500 O.B.O I DO HAVE A MOTOR AND TRANNY FOR IT
> ...


mamon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Apr 2 2010, 03:33 PM~17078691
> *floor pan is new  and the price is not firm i need it gone asap do to the city is on my ass     pm a good cash offer
> *


that sucks bro.... wish I had room


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 2 2010, 03:53 PM~17079294
> *that sucks bro.... wish I had room
> *


ill make room


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

so I can park it in your yard?
:biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 2 2010, 04:53 PM~17079294
> *that sucks bro.... wish I had room
> *


SALE THE HARD TOP AND GET YOUR SELF A RAG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Apr 3 2010, 12:28 AM~17083169
> *ill make room
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: MAKE IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

little by little getting it done. pre-cut 1 ton coils in rear layed the bitch low.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 3 2010, 01:33 PM~17086334
> *little by little getting it done. pre-cut 1 ton coils in rear layed the bitch low.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: SHE LOOKS BAD ASSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looks real nice bro.... still debating if I should cut mine or not....


I drive too fast for hydros....


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 3 2010, 03:26 PM~17086604
> *looks real nice bro.... still debating if I should cut mine or not....
> I drive too fast for hydros....
> *


i thought i'd never see you say that! :wow: 

i don't think i've drove the 76 over 35mph.... 

freeway about 50. :happysad:


----------



## SD76IMP (Aug 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 3 2010, 02:33 PM~17086334
> *little by little getting it done. pre-cut 1 ton coils in rear layed the bitch low.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:   :yes:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 3 2010, 03:33 PM~17086334
> *little by little getting it done. pre-cut 1 ton coils in rear layed the bitch low.
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice homie


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 1 2010, 01:25 PM~17067214
> *Interior with power seatfor sale
> 
> 
> ...



*CHOP WSUP!!!INTERIOR LOOKS FAMILIAR :biggrin: I WANT THAT SPLIT BENCH,WANNA TRADE FOR MY REGULAR BENCH?IT'S A POWER BENCH TOO.*


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 3 2010, 02:33 PM~17086334
> *little by little getting it done. pre-cut 1 ton coils in rear layed the bitch low.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks clean UCE,wish these Raghouses would lay out...biggest I can do is 10" strokes and most of the coil,not to cut to much off or it will rip the top.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 3 2010, 04:33 PM~17086908
> *i thought i'd never see you say that!  :wow:
> 
> i don't think i've drove the 76 over 35mph....
> ...


dam.... I was dippin' the fast lane doing 80... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 3 2010, 03:33 PM~17086334
> *little by little getting it done. pre-cut 1 ton coils in rear layed the bitch low.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD SPOOK!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 3 2010, 03:26 PM~17086604
> *looks real nice bro.... still debating if I should cut mine or not....
> I drive too fast for hydros....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
planes land every day WITH HYDROS
done right you could do donuts in the fucker
:biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 3 2010, 02:33 PM~17086334
> *little by little getting it done. pre-cut 1 ton coils in rear layed the bitch low.
> 
> 
> ...


fuckers nice


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 3 2010, 03:33 PM~17086334
> *little by little getting it done. pre-cut 1 ton coils in rear layed the bitch low.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I need to cut my springs down , looks good Spook


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Apr 3 2010, 07:48 PM~17088040
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> planes land every day WITH HYDROS
> done right you could do donuts in the fucker
> ...



true.....but just land..... :happysad:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 3 2010, 08:45 PM~17088496
> *true.....but just land..... :happysad:
> *


still running those pumps i got of of you in the 52


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 3 2010, 02:33 PM~17086334
> *little by little getting it done. pre-cut 1 ton coils in rear layed the bitch low.
> 
> 
> ...


you should really run 2 dumps to the rear it a heavy ass car


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC....76....IMPALA SAN DIEGO ODB SHOW..3-21-10...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Apr 3 2010, 09:12 PM~17088698
> *still running those pumps i got of of you in the 52
> *


dam.... another set I let go.... johndmonster got a set I wanted to keep too .....


2 pumps and 4 batteries.... time to save up :happysad:


----------



## biggie (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 3 2010, 03:33 PM~17086334
> *little by little getting it done. pre-cut 1 ton coils in rear layed the bitch low.
> 
> 
> ...


LITTILE BY LITTILE BUT IT ORIGINAL!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Apr 3 2010, 06:12 PM~17087396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 3 2010, 02:33 PM~17086334
> *little by little getting it done. pre-cut 1 ton coils in rear layed the bitch low.
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

My turd, took it out for the first time this year


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

happy Easter everyone......


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 4 2010, 04:47 PM~17095044
> *happy Easter everyone......
> *


SAME TO YOU PHIL :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 4 2010, 10:23 PM~17093843
> *My turd, took it out for the first time this year
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 3 2010, 02:33 PM~17086334
> *little by little getting it done. pre-cut 1 ton coils in rear layed the bitch low.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 4 2010, 02:23 PM~17093843
> *My turd, took it out for the first time this year
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 3 2010, 07:12 PM~17087396
> *dam.... I was dippin' the fast lane doing 80...  :biggrin:
> *


X2 my speedo said i was doin 90 yesterday :wow:


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

TTT for glasshouses!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

WUTTT UPPPPP!!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Apr 5 2010, 05:38 PM~17104587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 3 2010, 02:33 PM~17086334
> *little by little getting it done. pre-cut 1 ton coils in rear layed the bitch low.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 5 2010, 07:43 PM~17105290
> *nice ride.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie im only 14 i got alotta work ahead of me


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Apr 5 2010, 04:38 PM~17104587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Apr 5 2010, 05:06 PM~17104861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice g-house i seen this one on the freeway in phx very nice


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 3 2010, 01:33 PM~17086334
> *little by little getting it done. pre-cut 1 ton coils in rear layed the bitch low.
> 
> 
> ...


 does that accumulators make it ride better


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Apr 5 2010, 10:35 PM~17107737
> *does that accumulators  make it ride better
> *


YEP


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Apr 5 2010, 05:06 PM~17104861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Apr 5 2010, 09:20 PM~17107532
> *
> Nice g-house i seen this one on the freeway in phx very nice
> *


  thanks bro


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Apr 5 2010, 05:06 PM~17104861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Apr 5 2010, 08:35 PM~17107737
> *does that accumulators  make it ride better
> *


 r you running shocks in the back ???

is it better to run one accumulator for each pump or two per pump


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

does anybody kno where to get cheap batteries in so cal my centennials wont hold charge


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

got my vert running and the fun starts 2 projects
full electric interior on the orange


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Apr 6 2010, 09:59 PM~17119595
> *got my vert running and the fun starts 2 projects
> full electric interior on the orange
> 
> ...


Must Be Nice :biggrin: Looking Good Big Dog


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Homie Sal's. Glass house


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pepes21+Apr 6 2010, 11:59 PM~17119595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Apr 6 2010, 09:59 PM~17119595
> *got my vert running and the fun starts 2 projects
> full electric interior on the orange
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Apr 7 2010, 04:43 PM~17126641
> *Homie Sal's. Glass house
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

SO IM GOIN TROUGH A DELEMA RITE BOUT NOW I GOT MY 75 IMPALA ALL TAKEN APART READY FOR PAINT BUT IM DEBATING IF I SHOULD KEEP THE STOCK HEADER PANEL OR 76-D IT OUT ???


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> Homie Sal's. Glass house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 8 2010, 12:10 AM~17131315
> *SO IM GOIN TROUGH A DELEMA RITE BOUT NOW I GOT MY 75 IMPALA ALL TAKEN APART READY FOR PAINT BUT IM DEBATING IF I SHOULD KEEP THE STOCK HEADER PANEL OR 76-D IT OUT ???
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good right there i would keep it how it is. trying to find a nice complete 76 for a decent price is hard..


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

i love glasshouses sooooo much


hey whats the width and length and weight?
just out of interest, they look fkkkn massive :biggrin: 
\

and also what do ya call it when the roof is chopped out between the doors? Is it hard to do?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

a hollywood top?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 8 2010, 12:53 AM~17131481
> *i love glasshouses sooooo much
> hey whats the width and length and weight?
> just out of interest, they look fkkkn massive  :biggrin:
> ...


its a hollywood top yeah its simple to do if you half ass it cus you gotta reinforce it really good or else that roof will bend quick since the car and roof is so long


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

^^yup, pm pepes 21 about it, looks like some work though...


anybody interested in some stained glass work?
im in the process of learning how to do stained glass and i got a few different ideas i've been bouncing around.
like a stained glass moonroof cover(for the inside) so that the moon/sun whatever shines through.

PM me if you wanna work on something, ill hook it up cheap cause i just wanna experiment on some shit and get the word out


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 4 2010, 12:53 AM~17090380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Apr 8 2010, 12:50 AM~17131465
> *that looks good right there i would keep it how it is. trying to find a nice complete 76 for a decent price is hard..
> *


yeah i been really thinkin about it alot i like this stock 75 impala front end but alot of people been telling me put the 76 clip i didnt know how it would look untill i seen the red one that is in here looks good


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Apr 8 2010, 01:06 AM~17131539
> *^^yup, pm pepes 21 about it, looks like some work though...
> anybody interested in some stained glass work?
> im in the process of learning how to do stained glass and i got a few different ideas i've been bouncing around.
> ...


i think it will be hard for people to let you do work on there rides since your just begening but post up some work youve done and who knows you might get some clients 

just my two cents


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

yeah for sure, thats why im not trying to do anything that you cant just take in and out. im talking the little thing you slide back and forth to cover the moonroof. finish a piece tomorrow that ill flick, PM if you got any ideas that you think would be cool.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 8 2010, 12:10 AM~17131557
> *i think it will be hard for people to let you do work on there rides since your just begening but post up some work youve done and who knows you might get some clients
> 
> just my two cents
> *


also, everyone and their mom got the 76 clip. itd be cool to see something else done up


----------



## biggie (Jan 29, 2009)

TOO ARE FRIND IM SO .....RRY THAT I DONNT KNOW HOW THOO SPELL BUTT IM SOOO SORRY I DONT KNOW HOW TOO SAY THIS BUT WE WILL BE THERE FOR ANY REASON NO MATTER WUT IT IS CARISS!!!!WHERE SO SORRY!!!!


----------



## biggie (Jan 29, 2009)

I SWEAR ILL GIVE ANY THING FOR U GUYS SOO... SORRY BRO!!!!!!!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

are you fucked up right now??? :dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 8 2010, 01:08 AM~17131547
> *yeah i been really thinkin about it alot i like this stock 75 impala front end but alot of people been telling me put the 76 clip i didnt know how it would look untill i seen the red one that is in here looks good
> *


if it's a 75 impala..... leave it a 75 impala....you'll have to change quite a few things fo a 76' caprice frontend.... 

on another note... so you bought cheledas glasshouse... congradulations bro.... welcome to the fest


----------



## biggie (Jan 29, 2009)

NO MY WIFES BEST FRND 3YER OLD SON JUST PAST THIS PEEPS R VERY NICE PPLP N THATS ALL IM TRYIN TOO SAY.... JUST LAST NIGHT.......


----------



## biggie (Jan 29, 2009)

LETS JUST PRAY FOR THEM PLSS.....THANKS ...........


----------



## GRITS_N_GRAVY (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 8 2010, 12:10 AM~17131315
> *SO IM GOIN TROUGH A DELEMA RITE BOUT NOW I GOT MY 75 IMPALA ALL TAKEN APART READY FOR PAINT BUT IM DEBATING IF I SHOULD KEEP THE STOCK HEADER PANEL OR 76-D IT OUT ???
> 
> 
> ...


you gonna have to change the whole front clip since you got a 75 impala. hood and fenders need to be swapped as well.

and square light and without the wrap around tail lights just dont look right IMO


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 8 2010, 03:11 AM~17131866
> *if it's a 75 impala..... leave it a 75 impala....you'll have to change quite a few things fo a 76' caprice frontend....
> 
> on another note... so you bought cheledas glasshouse... congradulations bro.... welcome to the fest
> *


what up phil
he has been here before he is a part time glass house owner it will be up for sale soon! que ondas pinche JAY! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Apr 8 2010, 07:29 AM~17132608
> *what up phil
> he has been here before he is a part time glass house owner it will be up for sale soon! que ondas pinche JAY!  :biggrin:
> *


WUS UP PINCHE MIGUEL YEAH I GUESS YOU CAN SAY I BEEN HERE BEFORE :biggrin: THIS IS WHAT I HAD BEFORE


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

$100 LOCAL PICK I'M MOVING OUT OF TOWN LET ME KNOW


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> > Homie Sal's. Glass house
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 8 2010, 07:25 AM~17132938
> *WUS UP PINCHE MIGUEL YEAH I GUESS YOU CAN SAY I BEEN HERE BEFORE :biggrin: THIS IS WHAT I HAD BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


yes and its in good hands now :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Apr 8 2010, 07:29 AM~17132608
> *what up phil
> he has been here before he is a part time glass house owner it will be up for sale soon! que ondas pinche JAY!  :biggrin:
> *


sup Miguel 
hopefully this time around......


he won't make that mistake....


*like Luis did by selling it in the first place..... :happysad:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggie_@Apr 8 2010, 02:41 AM~17131913
> *NO MY WIFES BEST FRND 3YER OLD SON JUST PAST THIS PEEPS  R VERY NICE PPLP N THATS ALL IM TRYIN TOO SAY.... JUST LAST NIGHT.......
> *


 :angel:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 8 2010, 01:10 AM~17131315
> *SO IM GOIN TROUGH A DELEMA RITE BOUT NOW I GOT MY 75 IMPALA ALL TAKEN APART READY FOR PAINT BUT IM DEBATING IF I SHOULD KEEP THE STOCK HEADER PANEL OR 76-D IT OUT ???
> 
> 
> ...



LEAVE IT JUST LIKE THAT.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 8 2010, 12:10 AM~17131315
> *SO IM GOIN TROUGH A DELEMA RITE BOUT NOW I GOT MY 75 IMPALA ALL TAKEN APART READY FOR PAINT BUT IM DEBATING IF I SHOULD KEEP THE STOCK HEADER PANEL OR 76-D IT OUT ???
> 
> 
> ...



Sup Jay... its just personal preference my man, if u like the 76 clip better swap it, fuck what other ppl say  oh and by the way you got my girls wheels turning while you were here bout building the fleetwood... now i gotta get another job to build it :wow:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 8 2010, 12:04 PM~17134775
> *sup Miguel
> hopefully this time around......
> he won't make that mistake....
> ...


whats that in your avitar? you pic up some rockets for the house?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Apr 9 2010, 07:01 AM~17143040
> *whats that in your avitar? you pic up some rockets for the house?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..SAN DIEGO....1976 GLASSHOUSE.. :0


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Apr 6 2010, 02:32 PM~17114762
> *does anybody kno where to get cheap batteries in so cal  my centennials wont hold charge
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Note to self, never leave the rear bumper locked up and too close to the tile steps with the ground plugged in and the little one inside the Ride, ouchhhh. :biggrin: *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 9 2010, 06:43 PM~17148394
> *Note to self, never leave the rear bumper locked up and too close to the tile steps with the ground plugged in and the little one inside the Ride, ouchhhh. :biggrin:
> *


SUP SMURF THE HOUSE IS LOOKING GOOOOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Apr 8 2010, 06:31 AM~17132626
> *  :biggrin:
> *


SUP MARIO :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Apr 9 2010, 06:01 AM~17143040
> *whats that in your avitar? you pic up some rockets for the house?
> *


SUP STRAY


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0...... ouch indeed......


sup Smurf ...... mr. delegation


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 9 2010, 09:18 PM~17148733
> *:0...... ouch indeed......
> sup Smurf ...... mr. delegation
> 
> *


*What's cracken Phil, that piece of shit tile didn't stand a chance   *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 9 2010, 08:50 PM~17148477
> *SUP SMURF THE HOUSE IS LOOKING GOOOOOD :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks Big Dog, had to dust the shit out of it but it still shines a bit  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 9 2010, 08:53 PM~17149036
> *What's cracken Phil, that piece of shit tile didn't stand a chance
> *



no damage to the glasshouse I hope


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 9 2010, 10:14 PM~17149225
> *no damage to the glasshouse I hope
> *


*None to the Glass, took out four pcs of tile though :biggrin: *


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 9 2010, 07:43 PM~17148394
> *Note to self, never leave the rear bumper locked up and too close to the tile steps with the ground plugged in and the little one inside the Ride, ouchhhh. :biggrin:
> *


The 76 Glass is looking good SMURF. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP VIC :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 9 2010, 07:50 PM~17148477
> *SUP SMURF THE HOUSE IS LOOKING GOOOOOD :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Rich, are you going to the TRAFFIC cc picnic on May 16? If so, I will see you there my brother. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Apr 8 2010, 10:59 AM~17134225
> *yes and its in good hands now :biggrin:
> *


IM GLADD YOUR BRINGIN THAT BUCKET BACK TO LIFE IT WUS A NIGHT MARE FOR ME WHEN I BROUGHT IT FROM ARIZONA


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Apr 8 2010, 08:03 PM~17139004
> *Sup Jay... its just personal preference my man, if u like the 76 clip better swap it, fuck what other ppl say   oh and by the way you got my girls wheels turning while you were here bout building the fleetwood... now i gotta get another job to build it  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS BROTHA 

AND ABOUT THE FLEETWOOD YOU SHOULD BUILD IT DOWG SHIT MIGHT AS WELL YOU HAVE IT ALREADY


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 18 2010, 10:53 PM~16657956
> *anyone have these trims they go on the corners of the hood and fender
> need both sides
> 
> ...


did you find the trim pieces you were looking for?


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 8 2010, 08:25 AM~17132938
> *WUS UP PINCHE MIGUEL YEAH I GUESS YOU CAN SAY I BEEN HERE BEFORE :biggrin: THIS IS WHAT I HAD BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


U sure did a damn good job on that car, if cars could talk. :0


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 8 2010, 08:25 AM~17132938
> *WUS UP PINCHE MIGUEL YEAH I GUESS YOU CAN SAY I BEEN HERE BEFORE :biggrin: THIS IS WHAT I HAD BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Apr 6 2010, 10:59 PM~17119595
> *got my vert running and the fun starts 2 projects
> full electric interior on the orange
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 11 2010, 06:18 AM~17158360
> *did you find the trim pieces you were looking for?
> *


I HAVE SOME FOR SALE.


----------



## SD76IMP (Aug 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 9 2010, 02:14 PM~17145910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 9 2010, 01:14 PM~17145910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

dang, jay! 

picked up a glasshouse, huh?

you'll sell it in 3 months, watch. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 11 2010, 02:51 PM~17160744
> *dang, jay!
> 
> picked up a glasshouse, huh?
> ...


NOT REALLY IVE HAD IT FOR ABOUT 3 MONTHS NOW I HAVE IT ALL TAKIN APART WAITING ON THE PAINTER SO IT CAN GO IN FOR A NEW SUIT


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 9 2010, 07:43 PM~17148394
> *Note to self, never leave the rear bumper locked up and too close to the tile steps with the ground plugged in and the little one inside the Ride, ouchhhh. :biggrin:
> *


bad ass ride, what year is this?


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

Finished my grill this weekend, off to the chrome shop!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 11 2010, 06:37 PM~17162436
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Apr 11 2010, 05:22 PM~17161739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SD76IMP_@Apr 11 2010, 01:15 PM~17160266
> *Nice  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX :0 :biggrin: ..WILL POST SUM MORE LATER..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 11 2010, 01:50 PM~17160423
> *X2
> *


THANX ..X2...WILL POST SUME MORE LATER... :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY BROTHERS 76..IMPALA...MEMBERS ONLY..CC ...NC SAN DIEGO.. :0 :wow:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

*I'm sorry to do this guys,* but I'm on L.I.L. on my phone, and it'll take forever to find.... When doing the Caddy rear-end swap, what driveshat am I supposed to use, and what modification do I have to do with it?
Thanks in advance, guys, and I'll post pics of my ride as soon as it's done.... :biggrin:


----------



## SD76IMP (Aug 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Apr 11 2010, 05:22 PM~17161739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

finished lifting her. bought a welder and learned how to weld. did the whole setup solo.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 12 2010, 03:04 PM~17170250
> *finished lifting her.  bought a welder and learned how to weld.  did the whole setup solo.
> 
> 
> ...



NICE.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 12 2010, 03:04 PM~17170250
> *finished lifting her.  bought a welder and learned how to weld.  did the whole setup solo.
> *


Best feeling is when you can do it on your own.


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 12 2010, 09:51 AM~17167905
> *I'm sorry to do this guys, but I'm on L.I.L. on my phone, and it'll take forever to find.... When doing the Caddy rear-end swap, what driveshat am I supposed to use, and what modification do I have to do with it?
> Thanks in advance, guys, and I'll post pics of my ride as soon as it's done....  :biggrin:
> *



You use your original driveline, but make a modification to it.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Apr 12 2010, 12:38 AM~17165809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 12 2010, 02:04 PM~17170250
> *finished lifting her.  bought a welder and learned how to weld.  did the whole setup solo.
> 
> 
> ...


MUCH PROPS HOMIE....take more pride in your ride when you do it yourself.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 12 2010, 05:55 PM~17171677
> *You use your original driveline, but make a modification to it.
> 
> *


thanks, man.... but I was wondering a little more specifically. I want to drop my driveshaft off to the place tomorrow, and tell them exactly what to do with it...


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

LOOK WHAT CAME IN TO MY JOB TO DO A/C SERVICE....?
ORIGINAL OWNER...? 1976 CHEVY CAPRICE CLASSIC..?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Apr 12 2010, 05:56 PM~17173013
> *LOOK WHAT CAME IN TO MY JOB TO DO A/C SERVICE....?
> ORIGINAL OWNER...? 1976 CHEVY CAPRICE CLASSIC..?
> 
> ...


 :0 SHE CLEAN


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 10 2010, 09:21 AM~17152236
> *:wave: Rich, are you going to the TRAFFIC cc picnic on May 16? If so, I will see you there my brother. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


NO BRO WERE ROLLING TO LA. HIT ME UP WHEN YOURE DOWN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 12 2010, 01:04 PM~17170250
> *finished lifting her.  bought a welder and learned how to weld.  did the whole setup solo.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: SHE LOOKS NICEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Apr 5 2010, 06:38 PM~17104587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Put in new u joints hooked up my switches and cleaned the chrome then did some riding


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Apr 12 2010, 06:56 PM~17173013
> *LOOK WHAT CAME IN TO MY JOB TO DO A/C SERVICE....?
> ORIGINAL OWNER...? 1976 CHEVY CAPRICE CLASSIC..?
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice ..looks like a 76 caprice classic


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 12 2010, 04:55 PM~17171677
> *You use your original driveline, but make a modification to it.
> 
> *


just roll truspokes an you will need no modifications :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 12 2010, 06:46 PM~17172877
> *thanks, man.... but I was wondering a little more specifically. I want to drop my driveshaft off to the place tomorrow, and tell them exactly what to do with it...
> *



PM sent


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 12 2010, 09:40 PM~17175047
> *just roll truspokes an you will need no modifications :biggrin:
> *


I think chinas are the only ones that rub HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Apr 12 2010, 07:45 PM~17173571
> *:wow: Nice ..looks like a 76 caprice classic
> *



with the super front bumperguards..... :0


----------



## scrapy175 (Jun 12, 2006)

My Project


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 11 2010, 06:18 AM~17158360
> *did you find the trim pieces you were looking for?
> *


Yes thanks for asking found them on eBay 
Looking now for a passenger side mirror Chrome or sport either or don't matter


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 12 2010, 09:06 PM~17175327
> *with the super front bumperguards..... :0
> *


Wow i noticed them too. :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Apr 12 2010, 06:21 PM~17173341
> *Put in new u joints hooked up my switches and cleaned the chrome then did some riding
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrapy175_@Apr 12 2010, 10:49 PM~17175644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ouch said the quarter panel...... :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Apr 12 2010, 06:56 PM~17173013
> *LOOK WHAT CAME IN TO MY JOB TO DO A/C SERVICE....?
> ORIGINAL OWNER...? 1976 CHEVY CAPRICE CLASSIC..?
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 12 2010, 07:10 PM~17173216
> *NO BRO WERE ROLLING TO LA. HIT ME UP WHEN YOURE DOWN HERE :biggrin:
> *


Will do bro. Stay safe and  from Vic UCE cc/USO'S motorcycle club stockton.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrapy175_@Apr 12 2010, 10:49 PM~17175644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this ride


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 13 2010, 12:26 PM~17180165
> *Will do bro. Stay safe and   from Vic UCE cc/USO'S motorcycle club stockton.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## scrapy175 (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 13 2010, 05:28 PM~17182769
> *I remember this ride
> *



U member :biggrin: Sup Saul, Sup with more pics of your new Brown glasshouse


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Q-VO Havent done much to it just heated the coils cause it was sitting to high and changed out the steering wheel put an all chrome donut :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 13 2010, 10:49 PM~17186655
> *Q-VO Havent done much to it just heated the coils cause it was sitting to high and changed out the steering wheel put an all chrome donut  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice stance bro


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 13 2010, 09:49 PM~17186655
> *Q-VO Havent done much to it just heated the coils cause it was sitting to high and changed out the steering wheel put an all chrome donut  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


you heat the coils yourself?
hows it ride?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 13 2010, 10:49 PM~17186655
> *Q-VO Havent done much to it just heated the coils cause it was sitting to high and changed out the steering wheel put an all chrome donut  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 14 2010, 07:53 AM~17188602
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 13 2010, 09:49 PM~17186655
> *Q-VO Havent done much to it just heated the coils cause it was sitting to high and changed out the steering wheel put an all chrome donut  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SAUL THE GHOUSE LOOKING BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 13 2010, 11:49 PM~17186655
> *Q-VO Havent done much to it just heated the coils cause it was sitting to high and changed out the steering wheel put an all chrome donut  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 13 2010, 10:49 PM~17186655
> *Q-VO Havent done much to it just heated the coils cause it was sitting to high and changed out the steering wheel put an all chrome donut  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Saul. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 13 2010, 10:49 PM~17186655
> *Q-VO Havent done much to it just heated the coils cause it was sitting to high and changed out the steering wheel put an all chrome donut  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Apr 14 2010, 12:40 AM~17187259
> *you heat the coils yourself?
> hows it ride?
> *


i had the muffler shop do it


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Apr 14 2010, 02:34 PM~17192333
> *Looks Good Saul. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias Jr como estas


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 14 2010, 10:07 AM~17189864
> *:0 SAUL THE GHOUSE LOOKING BAD ASS :thumbsup:
> *


gracias carnal ay va poco a poquito


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 14 2010, 12:33 AM~17187224
> *nice stance bro
> *


thanks homie


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 14 2010, 07:53 AM~17188602
> *:h5:
> *


whats up big Ryan


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 13 2010, 09:38 AM~17177721
> *VERY NICE HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Apr 14 2010, 03:15 PM~17192773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got that poster lamanated and hanging in my garage


next to the lrm calendar with that pic.....


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## scrapy175 (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 13 2010, 10:49 PM~17186655
> *Q-VO Havent done much to it just heated the coils cause it was sitting to high and changed out the steering wheel put an all chrome donut  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! like u always do drop them low :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Shitty morning, got up it was nice outside so I went out to the garage and see my drivers rear tire flat. Non of the spokes were leaking and the tire was fine so I took the wheel off and sprayed it down with soapy water turns out the dish has a 1 inch crack in it. Only have about 2,000 miles on the zeniths if that. Dont know what happened.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 14 2010, 08:24 AM~17188863
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: WHATS UP BROTHER???


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 14 2010, 05:43 PM~17194287
> *whats up big Ryan
> *


LMK WHATS UP ON THIS WEEKEND


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Apr 14 2010, 06:06 PM~17195129
> *
> *


SUP RICH :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:


> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 14 2010, 06:09 PM~17195173
> *Shitty morning, got up it was nice outside so I went out to the garage and see my drivers rear tire flat. Non of the spokes were leaking and the tire was fine so I took the wheel off and sprayed it down with soapy water turns out the dish has a 1 inch crack in it. Only have about 2,000 miles on the zeniths if that. Dont know what happened.
> *


 :angry: DAM HOMIE THAT SUCKS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 14 2010, 08:20 PM~17195315
> *:
> 
> :angry: DAM HOMIE THAT SUCKS
> *


My luck with zeniths is not good, already had to send all of them back cause they all leaked a week after putting them on. JD took care of it but this should not be happining


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 14 2010, 04:42 PM~17194275
> *gracias carnal ay va poco a poquito
> *


10/4 HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 14 2010, 08:04 PM~17195113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Apr 14 2010, 02:15 PM~17192773
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 


?What happened this HOUSE :dunno:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Apr 14 2010, 02:15 PM~17192773
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 


?What happened to this HOUSE :dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> My luck with zeniths is not good, already had to send all of them back cause they all leaked a week after putting them on. JD took care of it but this should not be happining
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> > My luck with zeniths is not good, already had to send all of them back cause they all leaked a week after putting them on. JD took care of it but this should not be happining
> > had same problem with a china rim...:: hmmmmmm.....
> 
> 
> Me too but it was after having them for almost 5 years lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 14 2010, 09:43 PM~17197705
> *:biggrin:
> ?What happened to this HOUSE  :dunno:
> *


dunno?


was pretty badass especially for 1992

year later I bought mine.....


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 14 2010, 08:09 PM~17195173
> *Shitty morning, got up it was nice outside so I went out to the garage and see my drivers rear tire flat. Non of the spokes were leaking and the tire was fine so I took the wheel off and sprayed it down with soapy water turns out the dish has a 1 inch crack in it. Only have about 2,000 miles on the zeniths if that. Dont know what happened.
> *


I THINK THAT THEM Z's AIN'T ALL THAT THEY ARE CRACKED UP THE BE (NO PUN INTENDED) I THINK AS MUCH AS I WAN'T SOME ZENITHS I WILL BE STICKING WITH MY DAYTONS NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> > My luck with zeniths is not good, already had to send all of them back cause they all leaked a week after putting them on. JD took care of it but this should not be* had same problem with a china rim...:: hmmmmmm happining*.....
> 
> 
> what are you implying? that there might be a SoCal hustle going on, putting lipstick on a pig perhaps? :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 15 2010, 01:21 PM~17202330
> *I THINK THAT THEM Z's AIN'T ALL THAT THEY ARE CRACKED UP THE BE (NO PUN INTENDED) I THINK AS MUCH AS I WAN'T SOME ZENITHS I WILL BE STICKING WITH MY DAYTONS NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS
> *


Yep never again, I would be better off with chinas right now


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

I am building a 75 caprice convertible does anyone know where i can find the body mounts? Thanks homies...........


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 14 2010, 08:04 PM~17195113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PIC. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 15 2010, 12:21 PM~17202330
> *I THINK THAT THEM Z's AIN'T ALL THAT THEY ARE CRACKED UP THE BE (NO PUN INTENDED) I THINK AS MUCH AS I WAN'T SOME ZENITHS I WILL BE STICKING WITH MY DAYTONS NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS
> *


x2 i have a set of 88 spoke 13s that iv'e had since 95 :cheesy: 
iv'e had a number of cars since then but allways kept my daytons :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 14 2010, 07:21 PM~17195337
> *My luck with zeniths is not good, already had to send all of them back cause they all leaked a week after putting them on. JD took care of it but this should not be happining
> *


i'm sure JD will hook you up again... he's all about putin out a good product...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 14 2010, 06:21 PM~17195337
> *My luck with zeniths is not good, already had to send all of them back cause they all leaked a week after putting them on. JD took care of it but this should not be happining
> *


SALE THEM GET SOME ' DS' HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 15 2010, 11:21 AM~17202330
> *I THINK THAT THEM Z's AIN'T ALL THAT THEY ARE CRACKED UP THE BE (NO PUN INTENDED) I THINK AS MUCH AS I WAN'T SOME ZENITHS I WILL BE STICKING WITH MY DAYTONS NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS
> *


SUP DIRTY WHATS NEW


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> but since you wanted pics :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 14 2010, 08:09 PM~17195173
> *Shitty morning, got up it was nice outside so I went out to the garage and see my drivers rear tire flat. Non of the spokes were leaking and the tire was fine so I took the wheel off and sprayed it down with soapy water turns out the dish has a 1 inch crack in it. Only have about 2,000 miles on the zeniths if that. Dont know what happened.
> *


call larry h parker big dog


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, as of tonight I am privileged to say I am a Glasshouse owner! Expect to see me in this topic asking random questions... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

i have a header panel for a 75 for sale anyone interested hit me up..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+Apr 15 2010, 09:18 PM~17207160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST GOT BACK FROM TAMPA FLORIDA.... :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 15 2010, 09:18 PM~17207160
> *i'm sure JD will hook you up again... he's all about putin out a good product...
> *


JD is a great guy but dirty is right the quality control needs some help maybe things are better since I had mine built


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 15 2010, 10:06 PM~17208540
> *Well, as of tonight I am privileged to say I am a Glasshouse owner! Expect to see me in this topic asking random questions...  :biggrin:
> *


congrats


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Apr 15 2010, 09:00 PM~17207673
> *call larry h parker big dog
> *


Larry H Parker got me......


2.1 spokes
:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 15 2010, 11:43 PM~17209034
> *JD is a great guy but dirty is right the quality control needs some help maybe things are better since I had mine built
> *


YEAH HE IS A COOL GUY AND HAD DONE A LOT BRINGING ZENITH BACK....NO DOUBT BUT I CAN'T SEE BUYING A WHEEL WHEN I DON'T KNOW IF IT'S GONNA HOLD AIR


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Apr 15 2010, 04:10 PM~17204000
> *I am building a 75 caprice convertible does anyone know where i can find the body mounts?  Thanks homies...........
> *


They probably aren't too hard to fab yourself...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 15 2010, 09:19 PM~17208736
> *HE NEEDS TO LEARN HOW TO MAKE A WHEEL THAT DON'T LEAK AIR. IT IS MORE THAN A HASSLE TO BUY A SET OF WHEELS MOUNT THEM AND THEN FIND OUT THAT THEY LEAK AFTER YOU DONE PUT THEM ON THE CAR. HE KNOWS HE HAS HAD ISSUES WITH LEAKY WHEELS FOR QUITE SOME TIME AND THE FACT THAT HIS WHEELS STILL HAVE THIS SAME PROBLEM SHOWS A DISREGARD FOR QUALITY CONTROL. IMO.
> JUST GOT BACK FROM TAMPA FLORIDA.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 DAM BRO YOU PUTING SOME MILES THIS YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 11 2010, 01:34 AM~17158069
> *IM GLADD YOUR BRINGIN THAT BUCKET BACK TO LIFE IT WUS A NIGHT MARE FOR ME WHEN I BROUGHT IT FROM ARIZONA
> *



ITS GOING TO BE SICK WHEN IM DONE... JUST NOT TO SURE ON THE COLOR YET. :biggrin: OH AND ITS BEEN A SMALL PAIN IN THE ASS BUT THATS THE FUN OF IT ALL.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 29 2010, 03:39 PM~17036106
> *this is my favorite Glasshouse ever..anyone else have a favorite?
> 
> 
> ...


IM IN LOVE :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 16 2010, 06:49 AM~17210601
> *YEAH HE IS A COOL GUY AND HAD DONE A LOT BRINGING ZENITH BACK....NO DOUBT BUT I CAN'T SEE BUYING A WHEEL WHEN I DON'T KNOW IF IT'S GONNA HOLD AIR
> *



I seen in the wheels topic our glasshouse brother from amsterdam was resealing a fairly new set he got also.....


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

my zeniths did the same thing one was leaking air i resealed it and now another one is leaking and i also had problems with chrome peeling off the knockoffs ill never buy them again i like the look of them but the quality was shit


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Apr 16 2010, 12:00 PM~17212569
> *my zeniths did the same thing one was leaking air i resealed it and now another one is leaking and i also had problems with chrome peeling off the knockoffs ill never buy them again i like the look of them but the quality was shit
> *


this one seemed to be leaking too.. the front driver was low


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Glad im not the only one, well not glad others wheels are leaking


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin+Apr 15 2010, 10:06 PM~17208540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya homies....


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Apr 15 2010, 10:11 PM~17208624
> *i have a header panel for a 75 for sale anyone interested hit me up..
> *


pics??


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 16 2010, 12:15 PM~17212713
> *this one seemed to be leaking too.. the front driver was low
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0   :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Apr 14 2010, 03:15 PM~17192773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: That's victor's old ride :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 14 2010, 09:43 PM~17197697
> *:biggrin:
> ?What happened this HOUSE  :dunno:
> *


last i heard victor still has it and it looks the same


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get the light bezzels for a 76 caprice the ones behind the head lights where it screws into


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

This is my 75' Impala Custom I bought last night.. 82,000 miles on the 350. Smooth runner! Saved it from being in the demolition derby! B & C pillars are rotted out, thanks to what used to be the vinyl top! Under the 1/4 window has rust, and 1 lil spot in front of rear tire..otherwise body is straight with light oxidation.. So far all Ive cleaned is the years of haze off all the glass, they were foggy..


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

You rescued it  



> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 16 2010, 09:01 PM~17217823
> *This is my 75' Impala Custom I bought last night.. 82,000 miles on the 350. Smooth runner!  Saved it from being in the demolition derby! B & C pillars are rotted out, thanks to what used to be the vinyl top! Under the 1/4 window has rust, and 1 lil spot in front of rear tire..otherwise body is straight with light oxidation.. So far all Ive cleaned is the years of haze off all the glass, they were foggy..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks for saving that glasshouse..... it won't take much to make that a fucking badass glasshouse to dip







not that I wouldn't be driving that just like that right now :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 17 2010, 12:14 AM~17218842
> *it won't take much to make that a fucking badass glasshouse to dip
> *


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem+Apr 16 2010, 11:10 PM~17217903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Demo Derby is big around here...I've only seen maybe 3 Glasshouse around, all 4-doors except this one.. I've wanted this one since I seen it 5 years ago!
Talked to a couple demo guys last night, getting some leads on parts since they strip em all down to crash em anyways.. Gonna buy back my old 14" Supremes to throw on it for awhile..


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 16 2010, 10:01 PM~17217823
> *This is my 75' Impala Custom I bought last night.. 82,000 miles on the 350. Smooth runner!  Saved it from being in the demolition derby! B & C pillars are rotted out, thanks to what used to be the vinyl top! Under the 1/4 window has rust, and 1 lil spot in front of rear tire..otherwise body is straight with light oxidation.. So far all Ive cleaned is the years of haze off all the glass, they were foggy..
> 
> 
> ...


nice blue glasshouse..looks like a nice stsrt


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Saw this video on youtube / rap song

......obviously not real Lowriders






:happysad:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 16 2010, 09:01 PM~17217823
> *This is my 75' Impala Custom I bought last night.. 82,000 miles on the 350. Smooth runner!  Saved it from being in the demolition derby! B & C pillars are rotted out, thanks to what used to be the vinyl top! Under the 1/4 window has rust, and 1 lil spot in front of rear tire..otherwise body is straight with light oxidation.. So far all Ive cleaned is the years of haze off all the glass, they were foggy..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NOT BAD :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: tv series

dSnWTnhKItk&feature=related

Santos should've did it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'd like to kick that mutherfucker who did that


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 17 2010, 01:17 PM~17221770
> *Saw this video on youtube /  rap song
> 
> ......obviously not real Lowriders
> ...


well this is obviously a lowrider topic, so why did you post it here
:twak: :buttkick: :barf:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 74chevy glasshouse, allredss, JustCruisin, 75'glass house


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 15 2010, 11:06 PM~17208540
> *Well, as of tonight I am privileged to say I am a Glasshouse owner! Expect to see me in this topic asking random questions...  :biggrin:
> *


Good looking ride :thumbsup:

Best thing to do is start at page one and start reading.I would put money on just about any question you may have it will be in here.

Happy reading


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 17 2010, 09:20 PM~17221789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No baloney? 




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

do you guys notch this part?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 18 2010, 05:40 AM~17226173
> *do you guys notch this part?
> 
> 
> ...


 :no: :no:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

the red 75...


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

What size/kind of 14's can I run in the back without it rubbing? Don't want to have to modify anything. Car has skirts.

China's - 14/7 or 14/6
Daytons - 14/7 or 14/6
Zeniths - 14/7 or 14/6


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

What's up, dudes.... gout my rack in the 76. I just have to make the pump mounts and the hold-downs. My brother an I are doing the whole set-up...


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

there is a 1975 impala four door at the pick your part in S.D real clean is all complete broken grill if anybody needs parts


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

the one in Mesa de otay or the one near the naval base?


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 18 2010, 04:35 PM~17229330
> *the one in Mesa de otay or the one near the naval base?
> *


the one off niarvana


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Apr 18 2010, 03:22 PM~17229254
> *there is a 1975 impala four door at the pick your part in S.D real clean is all complete broken grill if anybody needs parts
> *


dash still have stock radio?


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 18 2010, 08:39 PM~17231315
> *dash still have stock radio?
> *


i dont remember im going back sometime this weelk ill let you know im pretty sure car looked unmolested rear lights and bumper fillers are immaculate


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Apr 18 2010, 08:21 AM~17226555
> *What size/kind of 14's can I run in the back without it rubbing? Don't want to have to modify anything. Car has skirts.
> 
> China's - 14/7 or 14/6
> ...


QUIT BULLSHITTIN A SWAP THAT REAR END OUT AND RUN THEM "7's" WITH EASE

ANYTHING "7" IS GONNA RUB AND ANYTHING "6" GETS THE BIG :thumbsdown:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Apr 18 2010, 03:22 PM~17229254
> *there is a 1975 impala four door at the pick your part in S.D real clean is all complete broken grill if anybody needs parts
> *


passenger side mirror chrome or sport either or


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 18 2010, 09:35 PM~17232125
> *passenger side mirror chrome or sport either or
> *


IF IT HAS ONE IT WOULD BE CHROME

ONLY THE 75 AND 76 CAPRICE HAD THE SPORT MIRRORS....90% SURE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 18 2010, 08:42 PM~17232215
> *IF IT HAS ONE IT WOULD BE CHROME
> 
> ONLY THE 75 AND 76 CAPRICE HAD THE SPORT MIRRORS....90% SURE
> *


either or i have both kind for the driver just need one for the passenger


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 18 2010, 08:36 PM~17232127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice I like that ride


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 18 2010, 08:30 PM~17232049
> *QUIT BULLSHITTIN A SWAP THAT REAR END OUT AND RUN THEM "7's" WITH EASE
> 
> ANYTHING "7" IS GONNA RUB AND ANYTHING "6" GETS THE BIG :thumbsdown:
> *



Yup, Dirty is RIGHT. Just get it done and stop taking those short cuts.


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 18 2010, 09:36 PM~17232127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice g house if i had this car i would throw a gangster ass mural of papa smurf on the trunk kicking back with some bitches love that color


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 17 2010, 02:25 PM~17221815
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  tv series
> 
> dSnWTnhKItk&feature=related
> ...


nicca kicked the quarter panel


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2010, 11:29 PM~17233941
> *nicca kicked the quarter panel
> *


*that's some HAOLE BOY shit. i would've got out and side kicked him right in his neck*


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 18 2010, 08:36 PM~17232127
> *
> 
> 
> ...
































Dont Mind me that's the HATERADE talkin :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Apr 18 2010, 09:36 PM~17232127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 19 2010, 01:01 PM~17237972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! :thumbsup: i was wondering how it would look with just the skirts with murals


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Apr 19 2010, 12:28 AM~17233936
> *nice g house if i had this car i would throw a gangster ass mural of papa smurf on the trunk kicking back with some bitches love that color
> *


If you're being serious, I'm glad you don't own that car.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 18 2010, 08:38 AM~17226618
> *What's up, dudes.... gout my rack in the 76. I just have to make the pump mounts and the hold-downs. My brother an I are doing the whole set-up...
> 
> 
> ...


update from today.....


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 18 2010, 10:30 PM~17232049
> *QUIT BULLSHITTIN A SWAP THAT REAR END OUT AND RUN THEM "7's" WITH EASE
> 
> ANYTHING "7" IS GONNA RUB AND ANYTHING "6" GETS THE BIG :thumbsdown:
> *


The brutal truth :happysad: ( guess I got to go find your info on the swap )


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

Find it, shit it's in your signature, good looking out :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ+Apr 19 2010, 04:37 PM~17239322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH IT IS A HOT ISSUE IN THIS TOPIC SO I FIGURE MY EXPERENCE WITH IT COULD BE HELPFUL.


*AIN'T NOTHING LIKE A GLASSHOUSE WITH 14x7's OR 13x7's LAID OUT WITH THEM SKIRTS!*


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 19 2010, 05:19 PM~17239698
> *TRUST ME YOU WON'T REGRET IT....
> YEAH IT IS A HOT ISSUE IN THIS TOPIC SO I FIGURE MY EXPERENCE WITH IT COULD BE HELPFUL.
> AIN'T NOTHING LIKE A GLASSHOUSE WITH 14x7's OR 13x7's LAID OUT WITH THEM SKIRTS!
> ...


BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE..... :wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Apr 19 2010, 05:27 PM~17239762
> *BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE..... :wow:
> *


THANKS!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

WUT UP GHOUSE FAM, MY FRAME SHOULD BE BACK MEMORIAL DAY, THEN I CAN FINALLY GET STARTED ON MY BABY!!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Apr 17 2010, 01:39 PM~17222144
> *well this is obviously a lowrider  topic, so why did you post it here
> :twak:  :buttkick:  :barf:
> *


Because I can!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 17 2010, 01:30 PM~17222110
> *I'd like to kick that mutherfucker who did that
> *



X2


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 16 2010, 12:15 PM~17212713
> *this one seemed to be leaking too.. the front driver was low
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color & nice Lowrider


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

One of my fav topics!! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

me 2


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

MY HUMBLE CONTRIBUTION TO THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY 

LOWRIDER GIRLS MAGAZINE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 19 2010, 10:07 PM~17242966
> *MY HUMBLE CONTRIBUTION TO THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY
> 
> LOWRIDER GIRLS MAGAZINE
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice..... finally another mag worth buying....


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 19 2010, 09:20 PM~17243200
> *very nice..... finally another mag worth buying....
> 
> *


THANK YOU MY BROTHA


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 19 2010, 08:07 PM~17242966
> *MY HUMBLE CONTRIBUTION TO THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY
> 
> LOWRIDER GIRLS MAGAZINE
> ...



:wow: Sweeeeet!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> TRUST ME YOU WON'T REGRET IT....
> YEAH IT IS A HOT ISSUE IN THIS TOPIC SO I FIGURE MY EXPERENCE WITH IT COULD BE HELPFUL.
> *AIN'T NOTHING LIKE A GLASSHOUSE WITH 14x7's OR 13x7's LAID OUT WITH THEM SKIRTS!*
> 
> ...


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> > TRUST ME YOU WON'T REGRET IT....
> > YEAH IT IS A HOT ISSUE IN THIS TOPIC SO I FIGURE MY EXPERENCE WITH IT COULD BE HELPFUL.
> > *AIN'T NOTHING LIKE A GLASSHOUSE WITH 14x7's OR 13x7's LAID OUT WITH THEM SKIRTS!*
> >
> ...


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

Whats up jay its ok bro just hanging out and u what new over there?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Apr 19 2010, 10:40 PM~17244214
> *Whats up jay its ok bro just hanging out and u what new over there?
> *


YOU KNOW SAME OL STUFF HERE IN THE VALLEY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> > TRUST ME YOU WON'T REGRET IT....
> > YEAH IT IS A HOT ISSUE IN THIS TOPIC SO I FIGURE MY EXPERENCE WITH IT COULD BE HELPFUL.
> > *AIN'T NOTHING LIKE A GLASSHOUSE WITH 14x7's OR 13x7's LAID OUT WITH THEM SKIRTS!*
> >
> ...


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 20 2010, 09:24 AM~17246962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

THIS FEMALE DOES PORN THERES SOME VIDEOS OF HER IN THE CABARET I JUST DONT REMEMBER WERE THIS BITCH IS FINE AS FUCK


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 20 2010, 09:34 AM~17247082
> *THIS FEMALE DOES PORN THERES SOME VIDEOS OF HER IN THE CABARET I JUST DONT REMEMBER WERE THIS BITCH IS FINE AS FUCK
> *


pm #


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 20 2010, 10:01 AM~17247340
> *pm #
> *


I DONT HAVE HER NUMBER PINCHE HUERO :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Apr 20 2010, 08:28 AM~17246520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM REALLY DIGGIN THIS RED ONE THIS MOFO IS BAD AS 


OH AND THE GIRL IS BANGIN ALSO :happysad:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

My flathouse


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 20 2010, 12:07 PM~17248431
> *My flathouse
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN PIMP THAT SUCKS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 20 2010, 01:15 PM~17248504
> *DAMN  PIMP THAT SUCKS
> *


Ya your telling me :angry:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 20 2010, 12:20 PM~17248544
> *Ya your telling me :angry:
> *


WHEN YOU GOIN TO GET THE RIMS FIXED


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Apr 20 2010, 11:01 AM~17247340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 20 2010, 11:07 AM~17248431
> *My flathouse
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: THAT SUCKS HOMIE


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 18 2010, 11:36 PM~17232127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 20 2010, 01:57 PM~17249475
> *X2
> YOU BEST GET ON IT.....YOU STARTED THIS SITUATION!
> 
> *


WUS UP DIRTY YEAH I KNOW 

BUT I TOLD JASON THE SITUATION WITH HER :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 20 2010, 11:42 AM~17248248
> *I DONT HAVE HER NUMBER PINCHE HUERO  :biggrin:
> *


how about a name at least :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

nice glasshouse i like the way yours lays out in the back


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Apr 20 2010, 02:57 PM~17249475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SD76IMP (Aug 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 20 2010, 08:44 AM~17246669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 20 2010, 05:17 PM~17250644
> *Trade ya for your Ds lol
> *


A WHILE BACK IF YOU WOULD HAVE SAID THAT I WOULD BE ASKING FOR YOUR ADDRESS FROM THE FED-EX DOWN THE STREET.......BUT SORRY NO THANKS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 20 2010, 05:46 PM~17250929
> *A WHILE BACK IF YOU WOULD HAVE SAID THAT I WOULD BE ASKING FOR YOUR ADDRESS FROM THE FED-EX DOWN THE STREET.......BUT SORRY NO THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


I know homie lol I'm going to fix the cracked one and sell them


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

damn raiders 79 that ride is beautiful


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 20 2010, 05:53 PM~17250994
> *I know homie lol I'm going to fix the cracked one and sell them
> *


CAN THEY BE RESEALED WHERE THEY DON'T LEAK?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 20 2010, 06:26 PM~17251251
> *CAN THEY BE RESEALED WHERE THEY DON'T LEAK?
> *


Already had all 4 resealed by Zenith, but now one has a cracked dish its about an inch long on the inside of the dish, no idea how it happened guess subpar metals where used.


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 20 2010, 03:18 PM~17250224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is the big homie Danny's from Amigos Las Vegas......................


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59+Apr 20 2010, 03:28 PM~17250298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: its a beautiful car. maybe ill get lucky and come across one in kingman.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 20 2010, 06:29 PM~17251283
> *Already had all 4 resealed by Zenith, but now one has a cracked dish its about an inch long on the inside of the dish, no idea how it happened guess subpar metals where used.
> *


AMERICAN MADE CHINA?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 20 2010, 07:34 PM~17252041
> *AMERICAN MADE CHINA?
> *


Maybe Thailand metal?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Apr 18 2010, 11:07 PM~17233316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 20 2010, 05:55 PM~17251611
> *thanks. its not mine though.74GLASSHOUSE knows the owner. i just admire it and seen it at the show. though i am looking for one.
> 
> its one of my favorite rides.
> ...


pictures don't do it justice ,and it lays the fuck out too................


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 20 2010, 03:18 PM~17250224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!! :cheesy:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 20 2010, 08:44 AM~17246669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
i miss my car.

but gonna be hittin the streets in a ragghouse soon


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 20 2010, 11:18 PM~17255314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:0 

That pix is nicer than the one I posted some time ago 

on Glasshouse fest of course


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 21 2010, 10:50 AM~17258348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah wasn't sure if it was posted, I'm still at page 75! Gonna take me a while to go through all these pages... :happysad: I had to rent it the other night just for that scene..


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Apr 21 2010, 01:24 PM~17261006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: SHE LOOKS GOOOOOOOOOOOD :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Apr 21 2010, 01:37 PM~17261133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 21 2010, 04:26 PM~17261554
> *:thumbsup: SHE LOOKS GOOOOOOOOOOOD :wow:
> *


CO-SIGNED! :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Apr 20 2010, 09:09 PM~17254388
> *:wow:
> i miss my car.
> 
> ...


TE LO VENDO WUEY


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Apr 21 2010, 02:24 PM~17261006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THIS IS NICE :0 NOT IN TO RED BUT IT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 21 2010, 04:33 PM~17262241
> *TE LO VENDO WUEY
> *


hit me up after u do ur thing with it


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

DOES ANYONE GOT A FRONT BUMPER FILLER FOR A 74 IMPALA


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 21 2010, 06:13 PM~17263183
> *DOES ANYONE GOT A FRONT BUMPER FILLER FOR A 74 IMPALA
> *


if cant find one i hear replica plastics have them


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 20 2010, 10:38 PM~17255535
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the OMEGA's Layitlow debut. . . . . .
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Apr 21 2010, 06:08 PM~17263137
> *hit me up after u do ur thing with it
> *


IWILL ITS GOIN I FOR A EW SUIT THIS FRIDAY FINALLY GETTING PAINTED


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 22 2010, 08:07 AM~17269757
> *IWILL ITS GOIN I FOR A EW SUIT THIS FRIDAY FINALLY GETTING PAINTED
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 22 2010, 01:38 AM~17267797
> *Is that the OMEGA's Layitlow debut. . . . . .
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rimshot:
> *


Hey don't let out the secret lol


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

ANYBODY? I GOT BOTH OF THEM LAST CHANCE B4 I LEAVE


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump from page 3


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 20 2010, 11:47 PM~16359496
> *I'm running 6 turns of 3 1/2 Tonners up front and i get a good ride with them, the 2 Tons should give you an even better comfortable ride up front. You have to remember one thing less turns make your coils really stiff, stiff coils will give you a shitty Ride, there for i wouldn't recommend the 3 1/2 turns of 3 tons for the rear, you want softer coils for that nice bounce, not that stiff ass bounce.
> 
> I don't know what set up you're running and that plays a big part on the coils you should use for the rear, for example i was running 5 1/2 turns of 2 ton coils for the rear with a 3 pump, 12 battery set up, add sounds and the wrapp on the frame and that makes alot of weight there for my coils had to be semi stiff to counter the weight.
> ...


wicked info right here man. Just what i have been looking for. Finally going to see if i can get some things in order to lift the 76. If i am lucky i will be riding by mid summer

EDIT: in my excitement i forgot the most important part... Thanks Smurf for the info. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Apr 18 2010, 10:28 PM~17233936
> *nice g house if i had this car i would throw a gangster ass mural of papa smurf on the trunk kicking back with some bitches love that color
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Not a special pic, but hey there's a GH in it... :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 23 2010, 07:29 AM~17279533
> *Not a special pic, but hey there's a GH in it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 23 2010, 09:29 AM~17279533
> *Not a special pic, but hey there's a GH in it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


COME ON BRO DON'T SELL YOUR SELF SHORT....IT'S SHOWING THAT US GLASSHOUSE RIDERS ARE WORLDWIDE!


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 23 2010, 08:29 AM~17279533
> *Not a special pic, but hey there's a GH in it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 23 2010, 07:44 AM~17279627
> *COME ON BRO DON'T SELL YOUR SELF SHORT....IT'S SHOWING THAT US GLASSHOUSE RIDERS ARE WORLDWIDE!
> *


our american cars must just hit hard over in europe with all them little european/ japanese cars on the roads over there...especially that black house


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

i wanna roll my ragghouse one day through normandy and on into holland and into germany just like d-day and them AIRBORNE cats...banging all the women. FRONT -BACK- (no side to side, sorry) ..BAND OF GLASSHOUSE BROTHERS :cheesy: 
(ya ya...ive been watching too much hbo :uh: )


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 23 2010, 08:29 AM~17279533
> *Not a special pic, but hey there's a GH in it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 23 2010, 08:44 AM~17279627
> *COME ON BRO DON'T SELL YOUR SELF SHORT....IT'S SHOWING THAT US GLASSHOUSE RIDERS ARE WORLDWIDE!
> *


hell yes....I'm very happy to see that...


speaking of worldwide ridas.... where's the homie 'hooked to glass'?

hasn't stopped by in awhile


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

lowered the ass a lil


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone got an AC delete box??


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 23 2010, 08:29 AM~17279533
> *Not a special pic, but hey there's a GH in it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU ARE A VERYLUCKY MAN TO OWN THAT GLASSHOUSE I REMEMBER SEEING IT FOR THELAST TIME BEFORE YOU BOUGHT IT AT THE PETERSN MUSEUM


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 23 2010, 06:05 PM~17283758
> *hell yes....I'm very happy to see that...
> speaking of worldwide ridas.... where's the homie 'hooked to glass'?
> 
> ...


I KNOW RIGHT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Gona go oldschool for a bit with some Tru-rays just need to find some OG 520s


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:uh: 

1700 euros later... Gotta be the slowest lowrider build up in the G-house fest.

At least my shit is rust free now.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice bro


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

there's a nos 76 caprice header panel emblem on eBay right now

it's at $100.... someone needs to jump on it....15 hours to go....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 23 2010, 09:43 PM~17286430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SHE GONNA LOOK GOOD


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Apr 23 2010, 05:13 PM~17284224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Apr 23 2010, 11:14 PM~17286643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  more pics :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 24 2010, 03:08 AM~17287326
> *there's a nos 76 caprice header panel emblem on eBay right now
> 
> it's at $100.... someone needs to jump on it....15 hours to go....
> *


can't find it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1974-75-76-...s#ht_1278wt_948


7 hours left


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 24 2010, 10:12 AM~17288762
> *
> *


changed your mind?????


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea i cant get rid of it its a good car


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 24 2010, 12:29 PM~17289303
> *Yea i cant get rid of it its a good car
> *



smart move brother.....


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i had my g-house on the chopping block there for a minute. almost sold it to help my son out with his financial troubles. we managed to work it all out. im keeping my baby. i spent sleepless nights thinking about losing her. i might of even shed a tear or two. but praise one and all shes staying with her master. :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 24 2010, 12:32 PM~17289574
> *i had my g-house on the chopping block there for a minute. almost sold it to help my son out with his financial troubles. we managed to work it all out. im keeping my baby. i spent sleepless nights thinking about losing her. i might of even shed a tear or two.  but praise one and all shes staying with her master. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Because of life's ups and downs it can be difficult to hold 'on

so I understand, I have kept our Caprice since I first got it in 1994 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea saw her on eBay......was like WTF....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

EVERY NOW AND THEN THE THOUGHT OF SELLING MINE HAS CAME UP....I HAVE HAD A FEW OFFERS AS WELL ONE WAS REALLY REALLY TEMPTING. THE THOUGHT OF TRADING IT HAS CAME UP TOO, BUT I CAN'T DO IT. THIS CAR WAS BUILT THE SAME MONTH I WAS BORN WE SHARE THE SAME PRODUCTION DATE 11/75 THAT IS WHAT SEALED THE DEAL ON BUYING IT AND WAS IS THE DEAL BREAKER WHEN IT COMES TO SELLING IT.

WHO ELSE CAN SAY THERE DREAM CAR SHARES THE EXACT SAME BIRTHDAY WITH THEM?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

less than 2 hours left.....still at $100.....


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 24 2010, 04:28 PM~17290347
> *less than 2 hours left.....still at $100.....
> *


someone got it for $102.50 :wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Apr 20 2010, 08:21 AM~17246453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 24 2010, 06:35 PM~17291011
> *someone got it for $102.50  :wow:
> *



wasn't me.... i stopped at $100....



I guess I don't need 2..... :happysad:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by spook+Apr 24 2010, 02:32 PM~17289574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hear yah man. its hard to let go of the things you put so much into.
Shit i havnt done anything to my 76 yet and i still dont think i can get rid of it. lol.
your car is what got me into this mess in the first place. lol.
keep at it bro.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Sooo.... I got done juicin my shat box last night at midnight. DEF need to get on the Caddy rear swap, but set-up came off without a hitch, except that the hose got broken by the cross bars.  finished pics to come.....


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Apr 25 2010, 12:13 AM~17292906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

:0 :nicoderm: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

JUST PASSING BY TO BUMP IT UP FOR THE GLASS BROTHAS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Apr 24 2010, 08:36 PM~17291265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MORE MORE MORE!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 23 2010, 04:44 PM~17279627
> *COME ON BRO DON'T SELL YOUR SELF SHORT....IT'S SHOWING THAT US GLASSHOUSE RIDERS ARE WORLDWIDE!
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: langeberg, DIRTYSANCHEZ423

SUP BRO


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 25 2010, 12:59 AM~17293256
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: langeberg, DIRTYSANCHEZ423
> 
> ...


NOT TOO MUCH JUST GOT HOME FROM A LITTLE CRUSIN TONIGHT.....HOW'S THINGS ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE POND?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

PUTING IT ON TOP FROM PAGE 3

THAT GREEN ONE FROM TRAFFIC IS SICK AS FUCK


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ra8drfan_@Apr 24 2010, 10:31 PM~17293068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Boxer looking Clean as usual at Chicano Park yesterday!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Apr 25 2010, 03:13 PM~17296898
> *Boxer looking Clean as usual at Chicano Park yesterday!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

showoff......
:happysad:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 25 2010, 10:48 PM~17301231
> *showoff......
> :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: I KNOW HUH, IT WAS A GOOD DAY OUT HERE!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 25 2010, 10:04 PM~17301432
> *:biggrin: I KNOW HUH, IT WAS A GOOD DAY OUT HERE!
> *


fuck... wish my glasshouse was done


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 25 2010, 10:42 PM~17301163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :| :werd:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 25 2010, 10:22 PM~17301664
> *:|  :werd:
> *


WAZUP GLASSHOUSE HOMIES MY GLASSHOUSE IS IN ACTION GETTTING A MAKEOVER POST PICS WHEN DONE 2 MORE WEEKZ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Apr 25 2010, 11:16 PM~17301589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TO HEAR.....WE'LL BE WAITING


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 25 2010, 08:42 PM~17301163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76+Apr 26 2010, 10:41 AM~17304856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :wow: 

RIGHT CLICK SAVE :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Boxer's "MaryJane" TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Apr 25 2010, 12:13 AM~17292906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love those white interiors man


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Apr 26 2010, 10:40 AM~17305493
> *Boxer's "MaryJane" TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


BOXERS HOUSE IS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT 4 GLASSHOUSE FEST..........................................


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Apr 26 2010, 09:40 AM~17305493
> *Boxer's "MaryJane" TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 CARS ARE LOOKING BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin: MARIO


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Shops Laggard at Crown of Life cc car show on Saturday 4/24/2010.



>


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Apr 26 2010, 10:40 AM~17305493
> *Boxer's "MaryJane" TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: ing very good Boxer75. Stay  from Vic UCE cc/USO'S Motorcycle Club Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 25 2010, 09:42 PM~17301163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: ing very good DIRTY. Stay  from Vic UCE cc/USO'S Motorcycle Club Stockton.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 26 2010, 10:01 PM~17312609
> *:nicoderm: ing very good DIRTY. Stay   from Vic UCE cc/USO'S Motorcycle Club Stockton.
> *


THANKS BRO!










MASHIN DOWN THE FREEWAY!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 27 2010, 06:00 AM~17313447
> *THANKS BRO!
> 
> 
> ...


Damnnn, thats looking nice !!!


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 26 2010, 09:42 AM~17304872
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good dirty


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Apr 26 2010, 11:05 PM~17313546
> *Damnnn, thats looking nice !!!
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Apr 26 2010, 11:09 PM~17313610
> *Lookin good dirty
> *


THANKS BOXER.....AND YOUR 75 IS ON POINT HOMIE!


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Apr 26 2010, 10:40 AM~17305493
> *Boxer's "MaryJane" TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks mario 4 postin pics :cheesy:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 26 2010, 06:49 PM~17310507
> *:0 CARS ARE LOOKING BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin: MARIO
> *


Thanks rich and the rest of the glasshouse fam 4 all the compliments  just doing what i can with what i got


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 26 2010, 08:38 PM~17313157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow nice pic! :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

just did my roof let me know what u think 






























ps anyone got a glasshouse driver side fender pm me i need one pretty bad


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Apr 27 2010, 07:16 AM~17314208
> *just did my roof let me know what u think
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!  
:thumbsup:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 25 2010, 08:42 PM~17301163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


13'S?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Apr 27 2010, 02:16 AM~17314971
> *13'S?
> *


YEP I SOLD MY SOUL :0


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:12 PM~17313651
> *thanks mario 4 postin pics :cheesy:
> *


No Problem Boxer, MaryJane was doing the dam thing in San Diego!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 26 2010, 10:00 PM~17313447
> *THANKS BRO!
> 
> 
> ...


sick :biggrin: who needs a trailer!!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

me and my bro spent all day sunday lifting the body of his 76 off the frame and onto a body rack


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Apr 27 2010, 10:07 AM~17316959
> *sick :biggrin: who needs a trailer!!
> *


RIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> Shops Laggard at Crown of Life cc car show on Saturday 4/24/2010.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

damn you, dirty! :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 27 2010, 10:07 AM~17317564
> *:naughty: TTT
> *


Thanks Rich, I will see you soon bro. Stay  from Vic UCE cc/USO'S Motorcycle Club Stockton.


----------



## Fatfella13 (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Apr 26 2010, 11:40 AM~17305493
> *Boxer's "MaryJane" TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> 
> ...



got to see this car at Pomona swap meet this past Sunday
BAD ASS


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

I am building a 75 conv and i cant find new body mounts. Anyone know if the cadillac mounts fit they sure look similar?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO ALL THE GREAT RECENT PICS.


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatfella13_@Apr 27 2010, 12:10 PM~17318756
> *got to see this car at Pomona swap meet this past Sunday
> BAD ASS
> *


THE HOMIE BOXER IS RIDER WENT TO CHICANO PARK SAT GOT BACK HIT A CRUISE NIGHT IN POMONA ALL NITE THEN THE SWAPMEET DAM :thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Apr 27 2010, 09:16 AM~17317056
> *me and my bro spent all day sunday lifting the body of his 76 off the frame and onto a body rack
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD GUYS :thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 27 2010, 10:07 AM~17317564
> *:naughty: TTT
> *


MY MOTIVATION WAS UP VIC AND RICH :worship:


----------



## Fatfella13 (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 27 2010, 04:17 PM~17320729
> *THE HOMIE BOXER IS RIDER WENT TO CHICANO PARK SAT GOT BACK HIT A CRUISE NIGHT IN POMONA ALL NITE THEN THE SWAPMEET DAM :thumbsup:
> *



The plaque in his rear window says it all 
TRAFFIC


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:angry: Some idiot kicked the GlassHouse  

dSnWTnhKItk&feature=related


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 27 2010, 12:46 PM~17318556
> *damn you, dirty!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 27 2010, 10:57 AM~17318655
> *Thanks Rich, I will see you soon bro. Stay   from Vic UCE cc/USO'S Motorcycle Club Stockton.
> *


10/4 BRO :yes:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gente94_@Apr 27 2010, 01:59 PM~17320535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE :naughty:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 27 2010, 02:19 PM~17320748
> *MY MOTIVATION WAS UP VIC AND RICH :worship:
> *


EVERYTHING IS COOL HECTOR :biggrin: READY TO HIT SOME SHOW WITH MY NEW CLUB


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 27 2010, 04:59 PM~17322297
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SUP DIRTY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 27 2010, 07:57 PM~17322964
> *SUP DIRTY
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE!


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 27 2010, 06:55 PM~17322937
> *EVERYTHING IS COOL HECTOR :biggrin:  READY  TO HIT SOME  SHOW WITH MY NEW CLUB
> *


THAT'S COOL RICH I TALKED TO A FEW OF YOUR MEMBERS BEFORE THEY R REALLY GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Apr 26 2010, 10:40 AM~17305493
> *Boxer's "MaryJane" TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> 
> ...






:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

LOOKING GOOD BROTHER


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Apr 27 2010, 09:16 AM~17317056
> *me and my bro spent all day sunday lifting the body of his 76 off the frame and onto a body rack
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 27 2010, 05:20 PM~17321875
> *:angry:  Some idiot kicked the GlassHouse
> 
> dSnWTnhKItk&feature=related
> *


BEATDOWN REQUIRED FOR THAT FOOL!! :angry:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> sick! :wow: :wow:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 27 2010, 11:43 AM~17318521
> *
> *


 :wave: Big Ry


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 27 2010, 03:19 PM~17320748
> *MY MOTIVATION WAS UP VIC AND RICH :worship:
> *


 :wave: Hector, I can not wait till the Ghouse picnic again to see everyone, 3rd year. Stay  from Vic UCE cc/USO'S Motorcycle Club.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

sup ? im looking for a tranny crossmember for a 74 glass house. any1 got 1?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> > sick! :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> nice


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 28 2010, 09:24 AM~17329419
> *nice
> *


X2 nice paint


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

beautiful glasshouse


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

antdoggs g house


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 28 2010, 08:01 AM~17328630
> *:wave: Big Ry
> *


WHATS GOOD VIC??


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 27 2010, 07:58 PM~17324889
> *CHILLIN HOMIE!
> *


10/4 HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 27 2010, 09:21 PM~17326074
> *THAT'S COOL RICH I TALKED TO A FEW OF YOUR MEMBERS BEFORE THEY R REALLY GOOD PEOPLE
> *


YEA THERE COOL HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Apr 28 2010, 12:55 PM~17331940
> *antdoggs g house
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> > sick! :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> :0 VERY NICE


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get the molding for a 75 Impala?


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

I need to find body to frame mounts for my 75 conv and i cant find them anyone know?


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Apr 28 2010, 11:55 PM~17338075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A TRIP THIS LOOKS ALMOST LIKE MY BUCKET


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 29 2010, 12:46 AM~17338259
> *WHAT A TRIP THIS LOOKS ALMOST LIKE MY BUCKET
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie do you know where to find the moldings and emblems for a 75 impala?


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dlo1975_@Apr 29 2010, 04:10 AM~17338606
> *hey homie do you know where to find the moldings and emblems for a 75 impala?
> *


what moldings are u looking 4


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup Hector


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:wow: 



> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Apr 28 2010, 10:55 PM~17338075
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Apr 28 2010, 10:56 PM~17338088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Apr 26 2010, 11:16 PM~17314208
> *just did my roof let me know what u think
> 
> 
> ...


that's what i'm talking about... full length sliding rag... sweet....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Apr 28 2010, 10:50 PM~17336365
> *I need to find body to frame mounts for my 75 conv and i cant find them anyone know?
> *



im not sure either, I did a half ass search for some and found nothing. If anyone has any suggestions or knows who has them please share


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Apr 29 2010, 07:17 AM~17339236
> *what moldings are u looking 4
> *


I need the emblem for the front hood the IMPALA emblems for the sides and the moldings that go down the side of the car


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT 4 GLASSHOUSE FEST............................


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 29 2010, 10:13 AM~17340778
> *im not sure either, I did a half ass search for some and found nothing.  If anyone has any suggestions or knows who has them please share
> *


pm tattoo76..... he sent me a link I can't find for a place...


but you have to measure your old ones.... they didn't come in a kit


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

i find doors for my 76 ghouse
but they are from a 71
are they same??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

same


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 28 2010, 08:40 AM~17329004
> *  sup ? im looking for a tranny crossmember for a 74 glass house. any1 got 1?
> *






 no 1?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 30 2010, 08:06 AM~17350299
> *  no 1?
> *



for single or double exhaust?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 30 2010, 09:06 AM~17350299
> *  no 1?
> *


I GOT A DBL HUMP


----------



## Justride (Jul 29, 2008)

can someone give me a helping hand. I am trying to change the rear end on my 76 glass house to fit some 14 by 7s wheels. Does someone know what rear end fits that can allow me to fit my wheels with out rubbing?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justride_@Apr 30 2010, 01:00 PM~17351641
> *can someone give me a helping hand. I am trying to change the rear end on my 76 glass house to fit some 14 by 7s wheels. Does someone know what rear end fits that can allow me to fit my wheels with out rubbing?
> *


look at the signature above your post


----------



## Justride (Jul 29, 2008)

he cut his.. .he did a fucken bad as job that shit looks tight. I want to swap mine out with a Caddy one. Do you know what year Caddy?


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Does anyone know where i can find some body to frame mounts for my 76 caprice conv?


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

75 caprice header panel for sale....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justride_@Apr 30 2010, 12:54 PM~17352008
> *he cut his.. .he did a fucken bad as job that shit looks tight. I want to swap mine out with a Caddy one. Do you know what year Caddy?
> *


CUT WHAT? IT'S A 95 CAPRICE REAREND.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 30 2010, 02:33 PM~17352323
> *CUT WHAT? IT'S A 95 CAPRICE REAREND.
> *


:wave: my settings are different.. i had to look at page 5 and 11


----------



## Justride (Jul 29, 2008)

my bad my dumb ass didnt read it right. So a 95 caprice rear end fits.... Nice... Do you happen to know what year Caddy fits on it.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Apr 30 2010, 08:51 AM~17350632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how much


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

a little stash i came across


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 18 2010, 09:36 PM~17232127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: lovely lowlow


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 30 2010, 05:00 PM~17350233
> *same
> *


ttt
thanks!!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 30 2010, 06:16 PM~17354966
> *
> a little stash i came across
> 
> ...


 :0 

get outta my garage!!!!


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 18 2010, 08:36 PM~17232127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 30 2010, 08:09 PM~17355827
> *:0
> 
> get outta my garage!!!!
> *


the door was wide open :biggrin:


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

hey homies any one know where i could try and get a hood for my 76 
N-E suggestions will help and im good if it needs a little work just as long as its not all wavy ya know lemme know sumthin


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 30 2010, 08:42 PM~17356105
> *the door was wide open  :biggrin:
> *


haha....

if you saw it you'd run in there for sure.....


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NL PISO+Apr 30 2010, 08:21 PM~17355451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Off for paint and body work :biggrin: 













Don't knock the trailor, he had a wrecker lined up to come get it but the guy bailed on him at the last minute

Also, Anybody got the trim that goes across the nose above the grille that's in good condition chrome and all? If so, shoot me a pm.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 30 2010, 10:06 AM~17350299
> *  no 1?
> *


I got a single hump, hit me up if you need it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@May 1 2010, 03:54 PM~17360915
> *Off for paint and body work  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks good bro


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 1 2010, 08:09 PM~17361459
> *looks good bro
> *


thanx!


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@May 1 2010, 07:38 PM~17361602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Looks Good What color is that????


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@May 1 2010, 06:38 PM~17361602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for the props. its ppg dbc. 3 different greens and some gold i mixxed together from paint i had lying around


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

anyone wanna trade ??? I NEED A 74 -76 IMPALA OR 74 CAPRICE 
I THINK IT GOES TO A 75-76 CAPRICE ??? :biggrin: 

















ANYONE WANNA TRADE ???? :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

DOES ANYONE KNO WHERE TO GET A POP TRUNK ???
WAT OTHER YEARS ??? OR WAT OTHER GM MODELS WILL WORK ???

THANKS!! :biggrin:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

does anyone know what size speakers go in the dash ?? the models with 5 speakers . three in the dash and two in the rear package tray?? :biggrin:  
thanks


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

any 1 any sugestions??


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Apr 26 2010, 09:40 AM~17305493
> *Boxer's "MaryJane" TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 1 2010, 10:04 PM~17363260
> *anyone wanna trade ???  I NEED A 74 -76 IMPALA OR 74 CAPRICE
> I THINK IT GOES TO A 75-76 CAPRICE ???  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


homie i dont have nothing to trade u but how much u want for it ?


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@May 1 2010, 06:38 PM~17361602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how bout sum pics of it in the sun


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DaProdigy_@Apr 30 2010, 09:55 PM~17356219
> *hey homies any one know where i could try and get a hood for my 76
> N-E suggestions will help and im good if it needs a little work just as long as its not all wavy ya know lemme know sumthin
> *


Ill keep my eyes open hno:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@May 2 2010, 09:21 AM~17364917
> *homie i dont have nothing to trade u but how much u want for it ?
> *


x2 my shits broken too.............


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justride_@Apr 30 2010, 01:35 PM~17352344
> *my bad my dumb ass didnt read it right. So a 95 caprice rear end fits.... Nice... Do you happen to know what year Caddy fits on it.
> *


Get out a tape measure and hit the junk yard.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@May 2 2010, 08:21 AM~17364917
> *homie i dont have nothing to trade u but how much u want for it ?
> *


 make an offer :biggrin: but i might wait awhile to see if anyone wants to trade 
thanks


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 1 2010, 10:08 PM~17363278
> *DOES ANYONE KNO WHERE TO GET A POP TRUNK ???
> WAT OTHER YEARS  ??? OR WAT OTHER GM MODELS WILL WORK ???
> 
> ...


 i got the button but my latch broke


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pop trunk you can get from 70's cadi, buick.....


or find og on eBay


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 1 2010, 11:14 PM~17363584
> *does anyone know what size speakers go in the dash ?? the models with 5 speakers .   three in the dash  and two in the rear package tray?? :biggrin:
> thanks
> *











SORRY ABOUT THE DUST THESE GONNA REDO MY DASH,STEERING COLUMN , WAT DO U GUYS THINK ABOUT DIGITAL??? ANYONE HAVE OR GOT PICTURES??
 THANKS


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 2 2010, 06:56 PM~17368556
> *pop trunk you can get from 70's cadi, buick.....
> or find og on eBay
> *


WAT DO I LOOK UNDER?? IVE BEEN SEARCHING UNDER 74-76 CAPRICE / IMPALA

ALL 70'S CADI BUICK OR 74-76??
THANKS


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 2 2010, 09:01 PM~17368605
> *WAT DO I LOOK UNDER?? IVE BEEN SEARCHING UNDER 74-76 CAPRICE / IMPALA
> 
> ALL 70'S CADI BUICK OR 74-76??
> ...


pretty sure its late 70s, and 80s caddys. 3 inches shorter or something like that. 
I have yet to get for my 76. 
Use the "search topic" button just below the last post on the left hand side. all i did was type "rear" no quotes and a ton of stuff came up.
probably more reading that most are willing to do. but all the info you need is there.

edit: or you can go the caprice rear like dirty did. his topic has good info on that as well.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea try 74-76 cadi....


search the junkyard...just look at the latch on gm vehicles around the same year...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 2 2010, 07:59 PM~17368576
> *
> 
> 
> ...



those are 3 1/2 ' speakers


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 2 2010, 08:01 PM~17368605
> *WAT DO I LOOK UNDER?? IVE BEEN SEARCHING UNDER 74-76 CAPRICE / IMPALA
> 
> ALL 70'S CADI BUICK OR 74-76??
> ...


i think one out of a gbody would work .


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 2 2010, 07:14 PM~17368760
> *pretty sure its late 70s, and 80s caddys. 3 inches shorter or something like that.
> I have yet to get for my 76.
> Use the "search topic" button just below the last post on the left hand side. all i did was type "rear" no quotes and a ton of stuff came up.
> ...


thanks 4 the info but i was asking about pop trunk some other guy needed that I JUST LOOKED UNDER DIRTY SANCHEZ TOPIC " HISTORY IN THE MAKING"


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 2 2010, 07:20 PM~17368840
> *those are 3 1/2 ' speakers
> *


 thanks PHIL 100% sure, i thought they were oval , I wanna have em ready before i take out my dash
whens the next G HOUSE PICNIC ???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 2 2010, 10:06 PM~17369953
> *thanks PHIL                100% sure, i thought they were oval , I wanna have em ready before i take out my dash
> whens the next G HOUSE PICNIC ???
> *


yea 3 1/2....


dunno don't have date set yet.... need to start planning :biggrin:


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

74 caprice hard top comming soon, cant wait to hit the streets in the hardtop and the vert...


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 2 2010, 09:06 PM~17369953
> *thanks PHIL                100% sure, i thought they were oval , I wanna have em ready before i take out my dash
> *


they are definately 3 1/2 i just changed mine.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 2 2010, 10:11 PM~17370367
> *they are definately 3 1/2 i just changed mine.
> *


 oh shit how long u been majestics?? wat car do u have now??


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@May 1 2010, 03:55 PM~17360921
> *I got a single hump, hit me up if you need it
> *




 good looking out bro. see you in fl. imma try n get 1 closer just so i dont get killed on shipping. i let you know tho bro


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@May 1 2010, 04:25 AM~17355487
> *ttt
> thanks!!!!!!
> *


bought them for 120€
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 2 2010, 11:11 PM~17370367
> *they are definately 3 1/2 i just changed mine.
> *


did you get Tuna's like i heard you were trying to?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 2 2010, 10:54 PM~17369863
> *thanks 4 the info but i was asking about pop trunk some other guy needed that    I JUST LOOKED UNDER DIRTY SANCHEZ TOPIC " HISTORY IN THE MAKING"
> *


haha.. shows how well i read shit. lol


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+May 2 2010, 09:22 PM~17368857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH I USE A KEY



> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 3 2010, 04:15 PM~17376271
> *haha.. shows how well i read shit. lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 3 2010, 01:47 PM~17375919
> *did you get Tuna's like i heard you were trying to?
> *


ya, For Sale bought Tuna's glasshouse..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 3 2010, 08:03 PM~17378880
> *ya, For Sale bought Tuna's glasshouse..
> *


----------



## slowrider1959 (Sep 2, 2008)

sitting in the back of these is like sitting on a couch. love them.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

So anyhow..... the other day I had a great idea. I HATED how gay and out of place my 2 little switches on a chrome panel looked under the dash. I devised a plan to make them stealth. Seeing how I only have 2 switches, and my radio is a 2 knob, I removed the factory 8-track player. I gutted that mofo... re-assembled the front. drilled out, cut some shit out, re-wired, and re-attached everything. I no longer have an 8-track player, but I think I have a pretty fuckin sweet switch panel. Feel free to thank me when you do it to your car. I've never seen this done before, but let me know if I'm wrong. I love when you can customize something for FREE. lol



















....and yes, the 8-track is "The Little Drummer Boy". Holla back.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@May 3 2010, 12:27 PM~17374456
> *bought them  for 120€
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


you wana sell that mirror


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 2 2010, 06:43 PM~17368451
> *make an offer :biggrin:  but i might wait awhile to see if anyone wants to trade
> thanks
> *


PM sent


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 3 2010, 09:04 PM~17380049
> *So anyhow..... the other day I had a great idea. I HATED how gay and out of place my 2 little switches on a chrome panel looked under the dash. I devised a plan to make them stealth. Seeing how I only have 2 switches, and my radio is a 2 knob, I removed the factory 8-track player. I gutted that mofo... re-assembled the front. drilled out, cut some shit out, re-wired, and re-attached everything. I no longer have an 8-track player, but I think I have a pretty fuckin sweet switch panel. Feel free to thank me when you do it to your car. I've never seen this done before, but let me know if I'm wrong. I love when you can customize something for FREE. lol
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like a good idea... but i cant see shit in the pics.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 2 2010, 07:19 AM~17364568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PIC!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 3 2010, 01:47 PM~17375919
> *did you get Tuna's like i heard you were trying to?
> *


Yup. Did a few things to change it up a bit. Pics to come soon.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 4 2010, 10:48 AM~17386449
> *Yup. Did a few things to change it up a bit. Pics to come soon.
> *


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

Sup g house fam!? Best topic on lil hands down. :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 4 2010, 09:48 AM~17386449
> *Yup. Did a few things to change it up a bit. Pics to come soon.
> *


of course you did... and whens it goin up for sale too... :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 4 2010, 10:17 AM~17386125
> *sounds like a good idea... but i cant see shit in the pics.
> *


That's the point.... you're not SUPPOSED to see anything. It's just supposed to look like a radio. I'll post more later.... maybe a video...


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

Time to put in work... 75 Glasshouse


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlo1975_@May 4 2010, 02:34 PM~17389002
> *Time to put in work... 75 Glasshouse
> 
> 
> ...


nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

SNEEK PEEK!!!



























:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 4 2010, 05:21 PM~17390058
> *SNEEK PEEK!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 4 2010, 05:21 PM~17390058
> *SNEEK PEEK!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: I *just* noticed there was a Glasshouse in that picture! :cheesy:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> Time to put in work... 75 Glasshouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 3 2010, 09:04 PM~17380049
> *So anyhow..... the other day I had a great idea. I HATED how gay and out of place my 2 little switches on a chrome panel looked under the dash. I devised a plan to make them stealth. Seeing how I only have 2 switches, and my radio is a 2 knob, I removed the factory 8-track player. I gutted that mofo... re-assembled the front. drilled out, cut some shit out, re-wired, and re-attached everything. I no longer have an 8-track player, but I think I have a pretty fuckin sweet switch panel. Feel free to thank me when you do it to your car. I've never seen this done before, but let me know if I'm wrong. I love when you can customize something for FREE. lol
> 
> 
> ...


That is a cool idea!  Does it seem different hittin those knobs up & down?


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 4 2010, 06:26 PM~17390599
> *That is a cool idea!   Does it seem different hittin those knobs up & down?
> *


Not really. It's just a lay-n-play setup..... here it is in "action". lol


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 4 2010, 06:24 PM~17391106
> *Not really. It's just a lay-n-play setup..... here it is in "action". lol
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA ..I like it..red and white looks good too :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 4 2010, 07:32 PM~17391214
> *HA HA ..I like it..red and white looks good too :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, man... like that from the factory. Facelift soon enough, tho.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

NICE SWITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@May 4 2010, 10:45 AM~17387634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 4 2010, 07:24 PM~17391106
> *Not really. It's just a lay-n-play setup..... here it is in "action". lol
> *


Nice! I like it! :cheesy: Pipes sound good too..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Don't vomit, it's just rust.. Got one window pulled out last night, the other 2 to go.. then I can start cutting out the cancer & fabbing some new pieces of steel!









hope this ugly pic doesn't get me banned from this topic... :happysad:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 4 2010, 07:34 PM~17391970
> *Don't vomit, it's just rust.. Got one window pulled out last night, the other 2 to go.. then I can start cutting out the cancer & fabbing some new pieces of steel!
> 
> 
> ...


not too bad..I'm fixing rust on my third glasshouse now...keep us posted


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 4 2010, 08:34 PM~17391970
> *Don't vomit, it's just rust.. Got one window pulled out last night, the other 2 to go.. then I can start cutting out the cancer & fabbing some new pieces of steel!
> 
> 
> ...


THIS MAKES ME WANT TO :tears:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 4 2010, 07:24 PM~17391106
> *Not really. It's just a lay-n-play setup..... here it is in "action". lol
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH!


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 4 2010, 07:24 PM~17391106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Good idea, its diffrent and i like it.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 4 2010, 06:24 PM~17391106
> *Not really. It's just a lay-n-play setup..... here it is in "action". lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yessad: :thumbsup: That's something I would do!


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

> Don't vomit, it's just rust.. Got one window pulled out last night, the other 2 to go.. then I can start cutting out the cancer & fabbing some new pieces of steel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 4 2010, 07:34 PM~17391970
> *Don't vomit, it's just rust.. Got one window pulled out last night, the other 2 to go.. then I can start cutting out the cancer & fabbing some new pieces of steel!
> 
> 
> ...


not if your fixin it .keep us posted on the progress.. :tears:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 4 2010, 07:34 PM~17391970
> *Don't vomit, it's just rust.. Got one window pulled out last night, the other 2 to go.. then I can start cutting out the cancer & fabbing some new pieces of steel!
> 
> 
> ...



not that bad.... 

<- click on my name... there's a pic of mine


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 4 2010, 08:44 PM~17392104
> *HELL YEAH!
> *


LOL... Thanks, man. Like I said, I like free shit. I wish I had taken more pics. It was really easy. The only tools you'll need, are: Phillips-Head Screwdriver, Grinder w/ a cut-off wheel, and a drill and drill-bit.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 4 2010, 05:24 PM~17391106
> *Not really. It's just a lay-n-play setup..... here it is in "action". lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 4 2010, 06:13 PM~17390479
> *:wow:  :wow: I just noticed there was a Glasshouse in that picture! :cheesy:
> *


haha. i scrolled past a quote of it myself before i noticed lol..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@May 4 2010, 12:45 PM~17387634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ride man.
Yours?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 4 2010, 08:34 PM~17391970
> *Don't vomit, it's just rust.. Got one window pulled out last night, the other 2 to go.. then I can start cutting out the cancer & fabbing some new pieces of steel!
> 
> 
> ...


damn.. :wow: 
you got some work to do. lol. But you aint getting banned, cause your fixin it.
keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

those pics of the rust are making me scared to pull the vynil off of mine. lol.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 5 2010, 11:19 AM~17398806
> *those pics of the rust are making me scared to pull the vynil off of mine. lol.
> *


No shit.... X76.... I can see the lumps under the vinyl already. =(


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

seen this at san joe


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

sum glass frm japan


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 5 2010, 11:22 AM~17399862
> *sum glass frm japan
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:wow:  uffin: :420:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 4 2010, 08:43 PM~17392096
> *THIS MAKES ME WANT TO :tears:
> *


I bet you are happy yours did not come with a vinly roof


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 5 2010, 04:35 PM~17401723
> *I bet you are happy yours did not come with a vinly roof
> *


MY PERSONAL PREFRENCE IS TO NOT HAVE A VINYL ROOF AND IF IT CAME WITH IT A TOP IT WOULD BE REMOVED


BUT YES I AM VERY HAPPY!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 4 2010, 07:24 PM~17391106
> *Not really. It's just a lay-n-play setup..... here it is in "action". lol
> 
> 
> ...


haha.. dude thats awesome. couldnt see no Youtube shit at work so had to wait till i got home. 
really cool man.


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

Heres my glass just got it not too long ago. Still a project :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74_Glass_@May 5 2010, 06:50 PM~17403458
> *Heres my glass just got it not too long ago. Still a project  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


74 impala?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

goodlooking ride man


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74_Glass_@May 5 2010, 06:50 PM~17403458
> *Heres my glass just got it not too long ago. Still a project  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite color :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74_Glass_@May 5 2010, 06:50 PM~17403458
> *Heres my glass just got it not too long ago. Still a project  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 it looks sexxy just in primer


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 5 2010, 08:25 PM~17404491
> *:0 it looks sexxy just in primer
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Measy (Nov 9, 2009)

current Signature!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

got some parts for sale.


NOS skirt brackets.


















NOS right side taillight bezel (76 Impala) in original box.


















76 Impala Grille (very good condition)

















2 pairs of skirts (used, good condition)



































Turn Signal/Cruise Control Level


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks tattoo


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2010, 09:20 PM~17405226
> *got some parts for sale.
> NOS skirt brackets.
> 
> ...


by any chance do you still have any hood hinges for sale ?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 6 2010, 12:46 AM~17405552
> *thanks tattoo
> *


 :biggrin: 


thank you sir.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@May 6 2010, 01:04 AM~17405755
> *by any chance do you still have any hood hinges for sale ?
> *


sorry, i dont have any.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2010, 09:20 PM~17405226
> *got some parts for sale.
> 
> 76 Impala Grille (very good condition)
> ...


how much :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 6 2010, 01:09 AM~17405807
> *how much :0
> *


$100 or best offer, plus shipping.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+May 6 2006, 09:22 PM~5382875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SUP JASON HERE IS A LIL TRIP DOWN MEMOMRY LANE :biggrin: 

YOU GOT ME ON THE CLIPS.....BUT I CAN'T EVER THANK YOU ENOUGH FOR COMING THROUGH WITH THE SLOWDOWNS FOR MY SET UP :thumbsup:


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 5 2010, 07:02 PM~17403565
> *74 impala?
> *


Hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 5 2010, 08:25 PM~17404491
> *:0 it looks sexxy just in primer
> *


 :biggrin: should be painted real soon!


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2010, 09:20 PM~17405226
> *got some parts for sale.
> NOS skirt brackets.
> 
> ...


nice how much for the skirt brackets shipped to 92007? and do you accept paypal? :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 6 2010, 01:21 AM~17405930
> *SUP JASON HERE IS A LIL TRIP DOWN MEMOMRY LANE  :biggrin:
> 
> YOU GOT ME ON THE CLIPS.....BUT I CAN'T EVER THANK YOU ENOUGH FOR COMING THROUGH WITH THE SLOWDOWNS FOR MY SET UP :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:

its hit or miss sometimes. i dont remember how much you ended up paying for those brackets, but i do remember they created a bidding war didnt they??? i think ebay turns into a contest sometimes, lol, sometimes winning is worth more than the part you are bidding on...i know ive done that a few times in the past.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 74_Glass_@May 6 2010, 01:34 AM~17406074
> *nice how much for the skirt brackets shipped to 92007? and do you accept paypal?  :biggrin:
> *


PM sent


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2010, 10:41 PM~17406151
> *:biggrin:
> 
> its hit or miss sometimes. i dont remember how much you ended up paying for those brackets, but i do remember they created a bidding war didnt they??? i think ebay turns into a contest sometimes, lol, sometimes winning is worth more than the part you are bidding on...i know ive done that a few times in the past.
> *


 :yessad: :nicoderm: 

done that a few times.....like the nos 74' headlight rings I had bought.....


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 74_Glass_@May 5 2010, 11:34 PM~17406074
> *nice how much for the skirt brackets shipped Canada and do you accept paypal?  :biggrin:
> *


X2.. unless they sold. Dont wanna snake them out from a glass owner.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 74_Glass_@May 6 2010, 01:34 AM~17406074
> *nice how much for the skirt brackets shipped to 92007? and do you accept paypal?  :biggrin:
> *


$100 shipped.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 6 2010, 07:51 AM~17408070
> *$100 shipped.
> *


better grab them quick for that price.....


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 4 2010, 05:13 PM~17390479
> *:wow:  :wow: I just noticed there was a Glasshouse in that picture! :cheesy:
> *


seriously, what car? :cheesy:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 6 2010, 01:39 PM~17409378
> *better grab them quick for that price.....
> *


$100 shipped for the skirt brackets
$50 plus shipping for the taillight bezel
$100 plus shipping for the grille 
$40 plus shipping per pair of skirts
$25 shipped for the turn signal level/cruise control switch


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@May 5 2010, 07:43 PM~17404714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 5 2010, 08:11 PM~17405110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## navjac (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 5 2010, 05:20 PM~17402101
> *MY PERSONAL PREFRENCE IS TO NOT HAVE A VINYL ROOF AND IF IT CAME WITH IT A TOP IT WOULD BE REMOVED
> BUT YES I AM VERY HAPPY!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great..... not another donk.....
:angry:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 6 2010, 03:35 PM~17411703
> *great..... not another donk.....
> :angry:
> *


x2 that shit would look sweet on some 13's


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 6 2010, 08:51 AM~17408070
> *$100 shipped.
> *


bizinka....

to rich for my blood man. thanks for posting..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2010, 08:20 PM~17405226
> *got some parts for sale.
> NOS skirt brackets.
> 
> ...


those skirt brackets go 4 $100 ?? i got a few sets i think


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 6 2010, 08:50 PM~17413891
> *those skirt brackets go 4 $100 ?? i got a few sets i think
> *


lol. well if thats the case.
i'll give you 50 for a set.
:biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 5 2010, 11:18 AM~17398788
> *damn.. :wow:
> you got some work to do. lol. But you aint getting banned, cause your fixin it.
> keep us posted on the progress.
> *


I removed that rear cowl today so I could get the back glass ready to pull out, and kinda started on somethin else..  The aircraft stripper took that old blue paint right off! Some 80 on the DA and some metal conditioner this is how she sits.. Gettin pumped on getting this ride done! :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

At my friends cinco party, my girl doing a littler drunk posing.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :wow:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 6 2010, 10:50 PM~17413891
> *those skirt brackets go 4 $100 ?? i got a few sets i think
> *


they can get pricey. these are NOS, only NOS set Ive seen and I looked for several years at swap meets all over the country.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 7 2010, 12:32 AM~17415144
> *At my friends cinco party, my girl doing a littler drunk posing.
> 
> 
> ...


cool license plate number. :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 6 2010, 11:32 PM~17415774
> *cool license plate number. :cheesy:
> *


wish it was all 6s


----------



## classic76 (Dec 20, 2007)

hey guys i need a pair of front bumper guards for a 76 and a left mirror too? hit me up


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

og bumper fillers for sale never been painted


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

what year they for


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 6 2010, 11:17 AM~17409636
> *$100 shipped for the skirt brackets
> $50 plus shipping for the taillight bezel
> $100 plus shipping for the grille
> ...



 i/ll take that turn signal cruise. hit me up. i will pm you my phone number


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

quotenavjac,May 6 2010, 11:13 AM









Quote


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 7 2010, 07:14 AM~17417506
> *og bumper fillers for sale never been painted
> 
> 
> ...


How much shipped to 92225


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

OK FELLOW GLASSHOUSE BROTHAS IM IN A LIL BIND I NEED SOME ASH LIKE YESTERDAY SO IMA PUT THIS OUT FOR SALE I GOT MY 72 SPOKE DAYTONS FOR SALETHERE ON MY GLASSHOUSE THERE CLEAN I ALSO HAVE A SET OF OG PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.60 WITH 90% TREAD TO GO WITH THEM TROW ME SOME OFFERS AND WE CAN TAKE IT FROM THERE WHO KNOWS MAYBE ILL EVEN SELL THE AR TOO HERES THE PICTURES OF THE RIMS THE 5.60-S ARE NOT MOUNTED ON THEM I HAVE THEMPUT AWAY


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 7 2010, 07:57 AM~17417832
> *what year they for
> *


they the corners for a 76


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

i think i got an xtra crme pice that goes there if u interestd let me knw so i can go n dig it out of my boxes homie


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@May 7 2010, 09:41 AM~17418657
> *OK FELLOW GLASSHOUSE BROTHAS IM IN A LIL BIND I NEED SOME ASH LIKE YESTERDAY SO IMA PUT THIS OUT FOR SALE I GOT MY 72 SPOKE DAYTONS FOR SALETHERE ON MY GLASSHOUSE THERE CLEAN I ALSO HAVE A SET OF OG PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.60 WITH 90% TREAD TO GO WITH THEM TROW ME SOME OFFERS AND WE CAN TAKE IT FROM THERE WHO KNOWS MAYBE ILL EVEN SELL THE AR TOO HERES THE PICTURES OF THE RIMS THE 5.60-S ARE NOT MOUNTED ON THEM I HAVE THEMPUT AWAY
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take a copy of that magazine :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 6 2010, 10:32 PM~17415144
> *At my friends cinco party, my girl doing a littler drunk posing.
> 
> 
> ...


How about some drunk naked posing :naughty: :cheesy:


You get your wheel fixed?Or are you getting the run around.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 7 2010, 01:17 PM~17420660
> *i think i got an xtra crme pice that goes there if u interestd let me knw so i can go n dig it out of my boxes homie
> 
> 
> ...




 how much


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 7 2010, 01:17 PM~17420660
> *i think i got an xtra crme pice that goes there if u interestd let me knw so i can go n dig it out of my boxes homie
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah homie thanx... let me know how much...anything else u got hit me up on my email and ill get back to u what i wanna get [email protected]


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+May 5 2010, 11:41 PM~17406151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@May 7 2010, 04:33 PM~17422364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@May 7 2010, 03:33 PM~17422364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SHE BAD :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea.... walts got a nice ride...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 7 2010, 06:14 AM~17417506
> *og bumper fillers for sale never been painted
> 
> 
> ...


is that a 60??


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 7 2010, 01:17 PM~17420660
> *i think i got an xtra crme pice that goes there if u interestd let me knw so i can go n dig it out of my boxes homie
> 
> 
> ...



I have that piece. I'll take a pic of it tomorrow. It's in good shape.


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 7 2010, 04:30 PM~17421818
> *How about some drunk naked posing  :naughty:  :cheesy:
> You get your wheel fixed?Or are you getting the run around.
> *


Lol negative, he gave me the runaround for a while now he wants to see it and decide if it's defective


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@May 7 2010, 08:59 PM~17424489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice grill


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 7 2010, 10:13 PM~17424607
> *Lol negative, he gave me the runaround for a while now he wants to see it and decide if it's defective
> *


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

My friend is selling this 76 caprice it has all the power options windows,locks,tilt,trunk release,seats, this car has been sitting since 02 the car runs and drives perfect but it will need a roof cause it had a vinyl and the water got into it and ate up the section were the vinyl was all the bezels grill and trim are in the trunk he is asking 2,000 O,B,O so if your interested dont be shy he needs it gone i will pm his number to those who are interested


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 7 2010, 03:52 PM~17422028
> *  how much
> *


$70


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 7 2010, 08:06 PM~17424054
> *I have that piece. I'll take a pic of it tomorrow. It's in good shape.
> *


cool let me know how much...if u got more parts make a list and ill let you know what i need email me [email protected]


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I got some front bumper gaurds for sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=505491


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

PURO SHOWTIME


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@May 7 2010, 08:41 AM~17418657
> *OK FELLOW GLASSHOUSE BROTHAS IM IN A LIL BIND I NEED SOME ASH LIKE YESTERDAY SO IMA PUT THIS OUT FOR SALE I GOT MY 72 SPOKE DAYTONS FOR SALETHERE ON MY GLASSHOUSE THERE CLEAN I ALSO HAVE A SET OF OG PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.60 WITH 90% TREAD TO GO WITH THEM TROW ME SOME OFFERS AND WE CAN TAKE IT FROM THERE WHO KNOWS MAYBE ILL EVEN SELL THE AR TOO HERES THE PICTURES OF THE RIMS THE 5.60-S ARE NOT MOUNTED ON THEM I HAVE THEMPUT AWAY
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up homie maybe we can work something out


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Gonna paint my Glasshouse Hot Wheel to match my ride also, that way I can see the color combo before I try it on my real car... I have some different rims for it as well..


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 7 2010, 07:59 PM~17424002
> *is that a 60??
> *


nah its a 68 custom


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 8 2010, 07:36 AM~17427058
> *Gonna paint my Glasshouse Hot Wheel to match my ride also, that way I can see the color combo before I try it on my real car... I have some different rims for it as well..
> 
> 
> ...


  I was thinking the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 8 2010, 09:53 AM~17427442
> * I was thinking the same thing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :cheesy: What'd you cut the moonroof out with? I got the 1/25 plastic model too, but have only opened the box so far...gonna borrow the moonroof glass from my CoupeD model, and I might have cont. kits for both mini Glasshouse..


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 8 2010, 03:01 PM~17428958
> *Nice!  :cheesy:  What'd you cut the moonroof out with? I got the 1/25 plastic model too, but have only opened the box so far...gonna borrow the moonroof glass from my CoupeD model, and I might have cont. kits for both mini Glasshouse..
> *


a dremel with a cutting blade on low speed works good ..not sure how they cut this (kinda rough)I got it like this :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Happy Mothers Day to the Dads that have to play both rolls  
Happy Mothers Day to the Mom's that deserve it, and support there Men
in the culture and lifestyle, that's in your hearts..Lowriding...
Markie De.




Dont be to harsh on your lost wayward GLASSHOUSE family member!  
you know I got nottin but love for all riders... 
I am still at home trying to figure this shit out... I need alot more pictures
and skill.. I did this in March, my first time trying to edit audio with software
and 2 kinds of video software..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 8 2010, 08:53 AM~17427442
> * I was thinking the same thing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 i leave the model forums for five minutes, and i see models over hear with the rest of 
the family..cool cool.. I missed cinco de mayo.. and probably every show over 
the next summer... but i really want to make it to the Glasshouse picnic!
For much better picture's of Glasshouse's, your car, anycar, hit up 
BIGMIKE... he's the man with magic in the lens!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 8 2010, 08:57 PM~17431139
> *
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to the Dads that have to play both rolls
> ...


 P.S Take your little Mousey thing..(yea thats the arrow that you use to watch all the porn) and click it on the picture (yea like porn) and it's magic it will turn into a small video with sound... and there's no quiz at the end..


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT 4 GLASSHOUSE FEST................................................................................................................


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 8 2010, 08:53 AM~17427442
> * I was thinking the same thing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Whered you get the glasshouse model?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlo1975_@May 9 2010, 11:39 AM~17434681
> *Whered you get the glasshouse model?
> *


it was given to me :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 8 2010, 07:36 AM~17427058
> *Gonna paint my Glasshouse Hot Wheel to match my ride also, that way I can see the color combo before I try it on my real car... I have some different rims for it as well..
> 
> 
> ...


find someone that has air brush dont use spry paint :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@May 7 2010, 11:19 PM~17426149
> *PURO SHOWTIME
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@May 9 2010, 01:17 PM~17434965
> *find someone that has air brush dont use spry paint :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Mmm, good idea.. I have an airbrush that sprays metallics so I'm good to go! Just gotta strip the paint off first..


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 7 2010, 10:13 PM~17424607
> *Lol negative, he gave me the runaround for a while now he wants to see it and decide if it's defective
> *


Shitty about your wheels. Hopefully he stands behind his wheels.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 9 2010, 05:55 PM~17437001
> *Shitty about your wheels. Hopefully he stands behind his wheels.
> *


x2 :nosad:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

so i recently been thinkin of a nardi for the glass.
Anyone got pics of a nardi on glass.. yours or some one elses. 
i know they are out there. and i saw dirtys topic already (not that i wont mid seeing it again)..
i think that may be the next purchase for the 76..
anyone? anyone at all?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+May 9 2010, 06:55 PM~17437001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and whats up wit this.. i thought he was a stand up guy.. would definatly make me think again about where i spend my cash for the next set of wheels.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 9 2010, 07:38 PM~17437796
> *so i recently been thinkin of a nardi for the glass.
> Anyone got pics of a nardi on  glass.. yours or some one elses.
> i know they are out there. and i saw dirtys topic already (not that i wont mid seeing it again)..
> ...


hit up my bro harborareaPhil he has a nice nardi for sale


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 9 2010, 08:46 PM~17437842
> *hit up my bro harborareaPhil he has a nice nardi for sale
> *


is that so...
hmm... 
i always say i will wait until my last order gets to me until i order another..
lol.
i got a color bar commin from hoppin62, i think i will have to wait until i get it before i make another purchase. lol..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 8 2010, 08:57 PM~17431139
> *
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to the Dads that have to play both rolls
> ...


 i see me. nice work markie.. for an person with brain damage, every now and then?
Your little bipolar attempt's at expressing yourself,, can almost be misinterpreted 
as creativity! Gee thanks Mark.., (no problem mark) it was fun to look at.. and I like
hearing those glass pack's in the back of the music.. 
''''And talking to myself is something I am getting use to.. As long as I know I am hear, dont say whats up.. As the dayton turns,,, like grains of sand..falling 
through the hour glass----HOUSE!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 9 2010, 08:38 PM~17437796
> *so i recently been thinkin of a nardi for the glass.
> Anyone got pics of a nardi on  glass.. yours or some one elses.
> i know they are out there. and i saw dirtys topic already (not that i wont mid seeing it again)..
> ...


SMURF GOT ONE ON HIS TOO


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 9 2010, 08:21 PM~17438170
> *i see me. nice work markie.. for an  person with brain damage, every now and then?
> Your little bipolar attempt's at expressing yourself,, can almost be misinterpreted
> as creativity!  Gee thanks Mark.., (no problem mark) it was fun to look at.. and I like
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: your funny..your video came good out though (in case no one told you)


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 9 2010, 07:46 PM~17437842
> *hit up my bro harborareaPhil he has a nice nardi for sale
> *


yea got a real nice one.....


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Now I know why Maiden76 and others say to make them Derby guys yer best friend.. I called a guy up tonight that is selling the *entire* interior out of his 1975 Glasshouse wagon for $150.. He said EVERYTHING FOR $150! I know door panels and other things aren't the same, but.. the whole dash, seats, seatbelts, headliner, visors, carpet, even the trim screws I'm grabbing everything! It's an all black interior.. 

Then I asked him about the front bumper fillers cuz mines a 75, and found out he has a clean 76' Caprice hood, header panel with headlights and grille, and front bumper! He's gonna call some buddies for the 76' fenders.. Gonna get my House lookin right!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic+May 9 2010, 08:46 PM~17437842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 PICS??


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

IMG]http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile4252.jpg[/IMG]
URL=http://s703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/?action=view&current=1st74.flv]







[/URL]
to remind myself!


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

i need a driver side fender pm me if u gots


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlo1975_@May 7 2010, 11:18 PM~17425757
> *cool let me know how much...if u got more parts make a list and ill let you know what i need email me [email protected]
> *



Here you go. Everything is dusty and dirty but no damage.
One piece is for the Impala and the other is for a Caprice, the air duct will fit the g-houses.


----------



## Tha Barber (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 9 2010, 08:54 PM~17438513
> *Now I know why Maiden76 and others say to make them Derby guys yer best friend.. I called a guy up tonight that is selling the entire interior out of his 1975 Glasshouse wagon for $150.. He said EVERYTHING FOR $150! I know door panels and other things aren't the same, but.. the whole dash, seats, seatbelts, headliner, visors, carpet, even the trim screws I'm grabbing everything! It's an all black interior..
> 
> Then I asked him about the front bumper fillers cuz mines a 75, and found out he has a clean 76' Caprice hood, header panel with headlights and grille, and front bumper! He's gonna call some buddies for the 76' fenders.. Gonna get my House lookin right!
> *


if you come across a passenger mirror hit me up ill buy itfrom you


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber+May 9 2010, 11:33 PM~17439615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool pics


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

its a lil dirty n it has a few small dings


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 10 2010, 09:41 AM~17442587
> *its a lil dirty n it has a few small dings
> 
> 
> ...


do u know where i can get the emblem for the middle? how much u want for this?


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlo1975_@May 10 2010, 11:17 AM~17443397
> *do u know where i can get the emblem for the middle? how much u want for this?
> *


nah i havnt been able to find any

$70 shipd


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 9 2010, 08:33 PM~17438280
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: your funny..your video came good out though (in case no one told you)
> *


 Thanks dude.. I have to remember how to make myself laugh.. its my best 
therapy to forgive myself for all the dumb shit i do.. :biggrin: I like the Glasshouse's
next to the Apachee's? .. I wish i had that gun mounted to the roof of my Glasshouse..
It could serve as my hood pass, for any block i want to go on...


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 10 2010, 11:21 AM~17443421
> *nah i havnt been able to find any
> 
> $70 shipd
> *


Alright ill hit u up on friday i wanna get it for sure


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlo1975_@May 10 2010, 02:06 PM~17444754
> *Alright ill hit u up on friday i wanna get it for sure
> *


alrite ill hold it for u then homie n ill let u knw if i find the insert


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 7 2010, 02:08 PM~17421036
> *I'll take a copy of that magazine  :biggrin:
> *


ITS IN STORES NOW


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Im looking for the inside window trim for my '74 4dr hardtop
Its not a glasshouse i know but maybe someone's got them in a part car

Mines are rusted so im looking for some better ones. 
Looking for the 3 pieces as show below, theyre the lower 3 pieces










thanks


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Q-VO I LOOKING FOR A BOOTY KIT FOR A 74 IMPALA ANY ONE GOT ONE FOR A GOOD PRICE LET ME KNOW GRACIAS!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 10 2010, 02:08 PM~17444773
> *alrite ill hold it for u then homie n ill let u knw if i find the insert
> *


thanx homie appreciate it


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 9 2010, 09:29 PM~17438908
> *Here you go.  Everything is dusty and dirty but no damage.
> One piece is for the Impala and the other is for a Caprice, the air duct will fit the g-houses.
> 
> ...




 how much for the caprice 1? if available


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@May 9 2010, 11:33 PM~17439615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 

Nice pic.


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 10 2010, 07:42 PM~17447402
> *Here you go homie, It's on it's way!
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P7146j_7G5g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P7146j_7G5g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


:run::run::run::run::run:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 10 2010, 03:49 PM~17445705
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: 

Just tell him it's a no no UCE I don't think he understands!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 10 2010, 03:49 PM~17445705
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NL PISO_@May 11 2010, 09:45 AM~17446323
> *:0
> 
> Nice pic.
> *


x2


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 9 2010, 01:46 PM~17435481
> *Mmm, good idea.. I have an airbrush that sprays metallics so I'm good to go! Just gotta strip the paint off first..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC+May 10 2010, 09:14 PM~17448626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber+May 9 2010, 10:33 PM~17439615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

looking for rear bumper fillers for a 76 g house.....pm me if you got any or know where to get them Please :biggrin:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@May 11 2010, 09:41 AM~17453454
> *looking for rear bumper fillers for a 76 g house.....pm me if you got any or know where to get them Please :biggrin:
> *


go to replica plastics they have some


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 10 2010, 08:14 PM~17448626
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Just tell him it's a no no UCE I don't think he understands!
> *


wats up homie let me in on the joke


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 11 2010, 12:38 PM~17454504
> *wats up homie let me in on the joke
> *


Im guessing not everyone likes continental kits on a Glasshouse... :dunno: You don't see too many with em, but I'll be putting mine on..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 11 2010, 01:47 PM~17455973
> *Im guessing not everyone likes continental kits on a Glasshouse... :dunno: You don't see too many with em, but I'll be putting mine on..
> *


rolled my 74' for years on 72's/520's... and a bumperkit...

I like the bumperkit...


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

chromed my vinyl top moldings just for a lil more shine


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin: I LOVE MINE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by watson rider+May 11 2010, 11:38 AM~17454504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have to give you a pass homez cuzz you got nice decorations around yours!!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

^^^BTW Congrats on the shoot!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

easy there USO....


I've been a real g-hose rider for along time....


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+May 11 2010, 04:16 PM~17457003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 Thats one of em I was thinking of..Never been into blue, but I really like that House! Especially those shots of it rollin down the freeway...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I've drooled over this picture many times... :cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@May 11 2010, 04:56 PM~17457393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks real good man.


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAHUNA, JustCruisin


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 11 2010, 06:05 PM~17458037
> *Just like most Impala owners will tell you Continental Kits don't belong on anything after a '63 and others will say nothing past a '60...well Real G-House owners say they don't belong at all since they were never made for them and come off Cadi's or wherever you get them.rollin down the freeway...
> *


*











*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pics bro.... I'm sure my USO ' big marc' didn't mean it like that


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 9 2010, 08:54 PM~17438513
> *Now I know why Maiden76 and others say to make them Derby guys yer best friend.. I called a guy up tonight that is selling the entire interior out of his 1975 Glasshouse wagon for $150.. He said EVERYTHING FOR $150! I know door panels and other things aren't the same, but.. the whole dash, seats, seatbelts, headliner, visors, carpet, even the trim screws I'm grabbing everything! It's an all black interior..
> 
> Then I asked him about the front bumper fillers cuz mines a 75, and found out he has a clean 76' Caprice hood, header panel with headlights and grille, and front bumper! He's gonna call some buddies for the 76' fenders.. Gonna get my House lookin right!
> *


I hate you Midwestern and Texas Lowriders


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@May 11 2010, 04:56 PM~17457393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOES ANYONE HAVE THOSE TRIMS FOR SALE?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@May 11 2010, 11:35 PM~17461943
> *I hate you Midwestern and Texas Lowriders
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

OH AND JUST MY $0.02 ON THE BOOTY KITS

THEY ARE NOT FOR ME BUT I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THEM. I WOULD PUT A BOOTY KIT ON MY GLASSHOUSE BEFORE I WOULD PUT SOME 20's ON IT. 

I GAVE OL BOY THE :uh: BECAUSE HE ACTED LIKE THEY WERE SOME FACTORY OPTION.....I THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY. WE ALL KNOW THEY COME FROM CADDIES.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 11 2010, 11:11 PM~17462235
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE THOSE TRIMS FOR SALE?
> *


i got em homie make an offer :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 11 2010, 05:52 PM~17459133
> *I've drooled over this picture many times... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


this one i likes


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@May 12 2010, 12:32 AM~17462400
> *i got em homie make an offer :biggrin:
> *


PM THE PRICE W/ PICS


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 12 2010, 02:52 AM~17459133
> *I've drooled over this picture many times... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Why?? :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+May 11 2010, 05:15 PM~17458120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Agreed*


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 11 2010, 11:19 PM~17462303
> *OH AND JUST MY $0.02 ON THE BOOTY KITS
> 
> THEY ARE NOT FOR ME BUT I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THEM. I WOULD PUT A BOOTY KIT ON MY GLASSHOUSE BEFORE I WOULD PUT SOME 20's ON IT.
> ...


check it out homeboy i know continental kit come off caddys. but they look bad ass on a glasshouse. i put it out ther to see if any one had one. i put for a 74 glasshouse is cuz thats what i got so dont come at me like i dont know whats up! u do urs way and ill do mine my way.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

nice!!!!!!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

74 impala daily driver banging on 14s spokes and 5'20s skirts and like i said all i need is a continental kit (from a caddy) dont want to confuse any one


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY BROTHERS 76 IMPALA..MEMBERS ONLY..CC...SAN [email protected] OC..5 DE MAYO ..
















DRIVING TO THE OC..FROM SD....5-8-10 :0 :wow:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 12 2010, 11:39 AM~17466152
> *MY BROTHERS 76 IMPALA..MEMBERS ONLY..CC...SAN [email protected] OC..5 DE MAYO ..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 12 2010, 10:04 AM~17464738
> *check it out homeboy i know continental kit come off caddys. but they look bad ass on a glasshouse. i  put it out ther to see if any one had one. i put for a 74 glasshouse is cuz thats what i got so dont come at me like i dont know whats up! u do urs way and ill do mine my way.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 12 2010, 11:22 AM~17465429
> *74 impala daily driver banging  on 14s spokes and 5'20s skirts and like i said all i need is a continental kit  (from a caddy) dont want to confuse any one
> *


YOU AIN'T GOT NO ONE CONFUSED BUT YOURSELF


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 12 2010, 01:39 PM~17467189
> *YOU AIN'T GOT NO ONE CONFUSED BUT YOURSELF
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bro get off My Jock Alredy!! I see u think u own this topic. ha ha!. im here to check out some firme rides and to meet some Firme glasshouse owners and 
maybe get some good ideas for my ride . As far as u "ALA VERGA CON TIGO PUTO !!" im here to stay! 
And to all the firme gente reading this topic Dispensa for all this nonsense !! .


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

PUTTING IT OUTHERE FOR THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY I NEED TO SELL MY GLASS DO TO SOME FAMILY ISSUES HIT ME UP IF YOU INTERESTED


----------



## SD76IMP (Aug 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@May 12 2010, 11:39 AM~17466152
> *MY BROTHERS 76 IMPALA..MEMBERS ONLY..CC...SAN [email protected] OC..5 DE MAYO ..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

:0 where is TOPDOGG, we need a clean up


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 12 2010, 04:34 PM~17468320
> *Hey Bro get off My Jock Alredy!! I see u think u own this topic. ha ha!. im here to check out some firme rides and to meet some Firme glasshouse owners and
> maybe get some good ideas for my ride .    As far as u "ALA VERGA CON TIGO PUTO !!"            im here to stay!
> And to all the firme gente reading  this topic Dispensa for all this nonsense !!  .
> *


 :uh: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

wow, i never knew that there were such deep opinions about booty kits on glasshouses !!! frankly, im surprised!! im even more surprised this debate has taken almost 1500 pages to rear its ugly head and its cali vs cali!! usually its california laughing at another region for 'inventing' something that goes against the 'rules' of the game..


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hno:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+May 11 2010, 11:08 PM~17461654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 12 2010, 04:29 PM~17468889
> *:uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS UP MIKE!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa+May 12 2010, 05:35 PM~17468954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAN, I'M CHILLIN, WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU? STILL GOT THAT CADDY?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 12 2010, 05:04 PM~17469293
> *I DON'T THINK THERE IS MUCH TO DEBATE ON IT. I DON'T THINK THEY LOOK BAD, JUST NOT GETTING ONE FOR MINE. BUT I WILL SAY THIS IF YOU GONNA HAVE ONE MAKE SURE THE WHEEL IN THE KIT MATCHES THE WHEEL ON THE GROUND.....MY $0.02
> MAN, I'M CHILLIN, WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU? STILL GOT THAT CADDY?
> *


SAME OL THING HERE BROTHER!!, CADDYS SITTIN UNDER HER COVER!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 12 2010, 06:08 PM~17469356
> *SAME OL THING HERE BROTHER!!, CADDYS SITTIN UNDER HER COVER!!
> *


MAN YOU NEED TO GET HER OUT IN THE SUN......TAKE HER FOR A SPIN.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

tommorrow in glasshouse fest' 







how about we all get along......




:happysad:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 13 2010, 11:36 AM~17478610
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 13 2010, 12:28 PM~17478515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


started to like it until.....


the pink trim and grill appeared... dam....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 13 2010, 01:27 PM~17479084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 13 2010, 02:29 PM~17479110
> *started to like it until.....
> the pink trim and grill appeared... dam....
> *


I know.......


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 13 2010, 01:29 PM~17479110
> *started to like it until.....
> the pink trim and grill appeared... dam....
> *


hahaha i agree and yea da grill is...hmmmmmm hahaha


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 13 2010, 12:33 PM~17478584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ASS :biggrin:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

nice Vegas shots keola 808,all those shots and you dont have one of my shit.or are you saving it....


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@May 13 2010, 04:50 PM~17481223
> *nice Vegas shots keola 808,all those shots and you dont have one of my shit.or are you saving it....
> *


thanx man and i aint got any cause da shows and cruises during da day i didnt come across yours yet but i see your ride wen i stop by sahara & eastern but cant get any good shots at night...but wen i see it in da sun imma get some shots man...


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 13 2010, 12:27 PM~17479084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 13 2010, 09:02 PM~17478881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the custom mods on that car.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@May 12 2010, 04:38 PM~17469705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
Took a ssip of the potion

hit the 3 wheel motion :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Not mine just came across this vid & had to post it up cuz you dont see alot of Houses Hoppen


----------



## bills chop shop (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 13 2010, 02:57 PM~17479364
> *hahaha i agree and yea da grill is...hmmmmmm hahaha
> *


x2


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bills chop shop_@May 14 2010, 02:27 PM~17491809
> *x2
> *



uh oh he lookin around now hahaha


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

fellas, with a fully wraped frame should i be worried about buckeling my quarters if i 3? them somw big ass quarter panels


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

nice frame man..


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 13 2010, 10:16 PM~17485063
> *thanx man and i aint got any cause da shows and cruises during da day i didnt come across yours yet but i see your ride wen i stop by sahara & eastern but cant get any good shots at night...but wen i see it in da sun imma get some shots man...
> *


saturday dog at the USE C.C. show..i"ll be there ...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> *I'm not the smartest man but I don't think you are suppose to use 2 seperate pieces on the sides of the belly just one solid for better support that's a heavy chevy,but what do I know...nice frame.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

My Glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 15 2010, 03:10 AM~17496696
> *My Glasshouse :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 15 2010, 02:10 AM~17496696
> *My Glasshouse :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LOVE THE STEERING WHEEL SOME TRUSPOKES CRAGARS OR CROSSLACE SPOKES WOULD SET IT OFF VERY NICE CAR BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 15 2010, 02:10 AM~17496696
> *My Glasshouse :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dean, looked good when you bought it, but man IMO looks alot better now... to bad it prob wont stay in your possession very long... :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots+May 14 2010, 07:19 PM~17493665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas. PITBULL FRAME


----------



## jc.paintswut (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 15 2010, 01:10 AM~17496696
> *My Glasshouse :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that is one clean LOWRIDER! :worship:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 15 2010, 03:10 AM~17496696
> *My Glasshouse :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



CLEEANNN ASS RIDE!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 15 2010, 02:10 AM~17496696
> *My Glasshouse :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice upgrades....

canada busts some nice glasshouses


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@May 14 2010, 07:22 PM~17494101
> *saturday dog at the USE C.C. show..i"ll be there ...
> *



imma swing by after we do wat we gots to do...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 15 2010, 02:10 AM~17496696
> *My Glasshouse :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I didnt know if i should post pics after the booty kit debate :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by For Sale+May 15 2010, 03:10 AM~17496696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 13 2010, 12:27 PM~17479084
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice REAR......No **** :angry:


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 15 2010, 03:59 PM~17499521
> *Thanks for the compliments everyone. I didnt know if i should post pics after the booty kit debate  :0  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T EVEN TRIP HOMIE WE LOVE THEM REGARDLESS OF THE ACCESORIES....



WE JUST AIN'T FUCKIN WITH NO ASSHOLES MAKING THEM 4x4's AND CALLING THEM DONKS


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 15 2010, 05:17 PM~17500252
> *DON'T EVEN TRIP HOMIE WE LOVE THEM REGARDLESS OF THE ACCESORIES....
> WE JUST AIN'T FUCKIN WITH NO ASSHOLES MAKING THEM 4x4's AND CALLING THEM DONKS
> *



REAL TALK!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 15 2010, 03:10 AM~17496696
> *My Glasshouse :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ride man.. love the interior.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots+May 14 2010, 07:19 PM~17493665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooper fa-ressh! :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 15 2010, 05:17 PM~17500252
> *DON'T EVEN TRIP HOMIE WE LOVE THEM REGARDLESS OF THE ACCESORIES....
> WE JUST AIN'T FUCKIN WITH NO ASSHOLES MAKING THEM 4x4's AND CALLING THEM DONKS
> *




amen


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+May 15 2010, 10:23 AM~17498034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best part no one has noticed or said anything about what you did back there


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 13 2010, 01:29 PM~17479110
> *started to like it until.....
> the pink trim and grill appeared... dam....
> *


thats the only think that got me... :happysad:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

just messin with my new phone tryin to see if it would upload to photobucket


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 15 2010, 07:58 PM~17501716
> *
> Best part no one has noticed or said anything about what you did back there
> *


 :0


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

work in progress...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@May 16 2010, 09:45 AM~17504885
> *work in  progress...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 16 2010, 01:11 AM~17503798
> *just messin with my new phone tryin to see if it would upload to photobucket
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: those rims look nice with that color


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@May 16 2010, 04:45 PM~17504885
> *work in  progress...
> 
> 
> ...


getting there...
looks good


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

hey guys i am trying to get some tires off craigslist, the problem is i have a75 with skirts and don't know what size to look for,

i see alot of one size fits all types, well seeing i am looking for a deal, it won't end up being adeal ifi get the wrong ones,

any help would be appreciated, shoot me a pm if ya know


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 15 2010, 08:58 PM~17501716
> *Best part no one has noticed or said anything about what you did back there
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: ????

let me in on this....


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 16 2010, 05:02 PM~17508255
> *:dunno:  :dunno: ????
> 
> let me in on this....
> *


look close, something is different than the rest :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 15 2010, 01:10 AM~17496696
> *My Glasshouse :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 15 2010, 04:17 PM~17500252
> *DON'T EVEN TRIP HOMIE WE LOVE THEM REGARDLESS OF THE ACCESORIES....
> WE JUST AIN'T FUCKIN WITH NO ASSHOLES MAKING THEM 4x4's AND CALLING THEM DONKS
> *


 :roflmao: TRUE THAT DIRTY :yes:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

MIGHT TRADE FOR DONE UP OR ALMOST DONE UP GLASSHOUSE 2 FOR 1 :biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=541789


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 15 2010, 01:59 PM~17499521
> *Thanks for the compliments everyone. I didnt know if i should post pics after the booty kit debate  :0  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha dean :biggrin: ...i gotta come by your place this week. i need to make some measurements on your frame real quick to compare to mine..


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@May 16 2010, 03:37 PM~17507629
> *hey guys i am trying to get some tires off craigslist, the problem is i have a75 with skirts and don't know what size to look for,
> 
> i see alot of one size fits all types, well seeing i am looking for a deal, it won't end up being adeal ifi get the wrong ones,
> ...


haha this is the kid with the 75 rag who wanted to put the foam 'rocket boosters' on when the rag was down :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

me and dirty chillin at the spot today


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2010, 09:58 PM~17511641
> *me and dirty chillin at the spot today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 16 2010, 09:35 PM~17511385
> *hahaha dean  :biggrin: ...i gotta come by your place this week. i need to make some measurements on your frame real quick to compare to mine..
> *


call me anytime.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+May 15 2010, 09:58 PM~17501716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: X2


*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, For Sale*

SUP HOMIE SPILL IT.......WHAT DID YOU DO BACK THERE.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 17 2010, 12:21 AM~17511851
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2010, 11:58 PM~17511641
> *me and dirty chillin at the spot today
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 17 2010, 12:28 AM~17511919
> *Nice
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2010, 11:58 PM~17511641
> *me and dirty chillin at the spot today
> 
> 
> ...



Nice x2


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@May 16 2010, 10:31 PM~17511340
> *MIGHT TRADE FOR DONE UP OR ALMOST DONE UP GLASSHOUSE 2 FOR 1 :biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=541789
> *


 :uh: 


some of you guys are too much.....every week it's something else



:nosad: have some patience......and build that mutherfucker


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 16 2010, 11:48 PM~17512049
> *:uh:
> some of you guys are too much.....every week it's something else
> :nosad: have some patience......and build that mutherfucker
> *


 :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 16 2010, 11:55 PM~17512088
> *:wave:
> *



wassup bro....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 17 2010, 12:03 AM~17512153
> *wassup bro....
> *


nothin man, just seein whats up in here


----------



## double cheese (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 16 2010, 11:23 PM~17511872
> *:happysad:
> :wow: X2
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...




:drama: Nice work dean the house looks sick :wow:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:0 Hey i was goin through the fest again and came across this one, mann thats BAD!!!


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 16 2010, 10:23 PM~17511872
> *
> SUP HOMIE SPILL IT.......WHAT DID YOU DO BACK THERE.
> *


Nothing to exciting. I just changed the taillights abit no reverse lights anymore since they are in the booty kit. They are all red now with the same chrome bar through the centre. And also installed sequencing turn signals, but you can't tell that in the pictures of course. I was hoping it would be subtle, i was just waiting to see if anyone noticed. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@May 17 2010, 12:16 AM~17512216
> *:0  Hey i was goin through the fest again and came across this one, mann thats BAD!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 



that has to be one of the greats....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 17 2010, 12:18 AM~17512229
> *Nothing to exciting. I just changed the taillights abit no reverse lights anymore since they are in the booty kit. They are all red now with the same chrome bar through the centre. And also installed sequencing turn signals, but you can't tell that in the pictures of course. I was hoping it would be subtle, i was just waiting to see if anyone noticed. :biggrin:
> *



nice job.... took me awhile then the line through all 3 lenses got me....


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@May 17 2010, 12:16 AM~17512216
> *:0  Hey i was goin through the fest again and came across this one, mann thats BAD!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*does anyone know who owns this????*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY BROTHERS 76 GLASSHOUSE..MEMBERS ONLY..CC.. SAN DIEGO .CA. TTT


----------



## michael langeberg (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 17 2010, 07:25 AM~17511881
> *:biggrin: THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great !!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 17 2010, 01:18 AM~17512229
> *Nothing to exciting. I just changed the taillights abit no reverse lights anymore since they are in the booty kit. They are all red now with the same chrome bar through the centre. And also installed sequencing turn signals, but you can't tell that in the pictures of course. I was hoping it would be subtle, i was just waiting to see if anyone noticed. :biggrin:
> *


WOW!.......I CAN'T BELEIVE I MISSED THAT......BECAUSE I STARED AT THAT PIC FOR A WHILE AND JUST COULDN'T FIGURE IT OUT.

LOOKS SLICK! :thumbsup: YOUTUBE THEM SIGNALS IN ACTION! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+May 17 2010, 02:10 AM~17512419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

does anyone kno who repairs/polish stainless in so cal.?? maybe in I.E.
thanks


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 17 2010, 04:20 AM~17512454
> *does anyone know who owns this????
> *


hard to tell from those pics, but it looks like a 76 Caprice a friend of mine used to own, but sold it.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@May 17 2010, 01:16 AM~17512216
> *:0  Hey i was goin through the fest again and came across this one, mann thats BAD!!!
> 
> 
> ...


This is the cleanest og glasshouse out there if it is the one adex Andy sold.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I don't think that's the same one.... I remember a chick owned this one.... andys was wayyy cleaner...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 17 2010, 05:37 PM~17518835
> *I don't think that's the same one.... I remember a chick owned this one.... andys was wayyy cleaner...
> *


 :0 oh really


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 17 2010, 05:37 PM~17518835
> *I don't think that's the same one.... I remember a chick owned this one.... andys was wayyy cleaner...
> *


 :0 :0 Cleaner than that one, Danmmm!!!!


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey guys my brother has this bumper and wants 150


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

WUT UP G/R HOUSE FAM!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 17 2010, 11:56 AM~17516586
> *does anyone kno who repairs/polish stainless in so cal.?? maybe in I.E.
> thanks
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by For Sale+May 17 2010, 12:18 AM~17512229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea can see it much better in these pics...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: :420:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

here is my 72 rag almost finish :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 17 2010, 06:36 PM~17520834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass ride... :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@May 17 2010, 07:25 PM~17520662
> *:0  :0 Cleaner than that one, Danmmm!!!!
> *


awww man..... I'll see if I still got the pics on my computer somewhere....


maybe tattoo76 still has some... you would not believe how beautiful that car is


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@May 17 2010, 09:29 PM~17522505
> *here is my 72 rag almost finish :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice rag bro.....unfortunatly wrong topic


----------



## RAY-DAWG (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 16 2010, 10:25 PM~17511881
> *:biggrin: THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 17 2010, 02:26 PM~17516912
> *
> 
> 
> ...











I like how this pic shows it laaayyed out! :cheesy: Can't wait til mine is slammed..  I'm riding high now sitting stock on the monster 15"s..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+May 17 2010, 11:09 PM~17523070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 17 2010, 04:45 PM~17518289
> *This is the cleanest og glasshouse out there if it is the one adex Andy sold.
> *


 the 1 owner og silver one in town that the old man has the wheel chair on is super clean, og 30k miles. The interior is immaculate, garage kept since new.




























followed him to the supermarket that day and asked if hed sell it. You already know the answer to that.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2010, 11:42 PM~17523939
> *the 1 owner og silver one in town that the old man has the wheel chair on is super clean, og 30k miles. The interior is immaculate, garage kept since new.
> 
> 
> ...



yea that one is clean too....


there's also the silver one with black interior , another old guy in cali has..dam I need to get on my computer and find all these pics... iPhone makes me lazy


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 16 2010, 10:25 PM~17511881
> *:biggrin: THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GNC Gangzta_@Dec 3 2003, 01:13 PM~1360601
> *One 4 y'all
> *


The front end off of this impala is what year?


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 17 2010, 08:36 PM~17520834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What year is this glasshouse?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@May 18 2010, 12:30 PM~17528020
> *What year is this glasshouse?
> *


76


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 18 2010, 12:49 PM~17528201
> *76
> *


Cool....man dirty having a hard time finding a donor


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 17 2010, 10:10 PM~17523100
> *nice rag bro.....unfortunatly wrong topic
> *


*i knew that was coming......wrong topic* :roflmao:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=177764&hl=

hey if you guys can help find this for me again id appreciate it


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 17 2010, 11:56 AM~17516586
> *does anyone kno who repairs/polish stainless in so cal.?? maybe in I.E.
> thanks
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pm Smurf about the polishing... he had his done through his homie and they came out very nice


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump
`


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 17 2010, 01:56 PM~17516586
> *does anyone kno who repairs/polish stainless in so cal.?? maybe in I.E.
> thanks
> *


WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO GET DONE?

IF YOU ARE WILLING TO SHIP I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+May 17 2010, 05:37 PM~17518835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's clean but andys was super clean.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea I got pics somewhere.... andys was a brighter green(almost looked candy)....


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2010, 11:42 PM~17523939
> *the 1 owner og silver one in town that the old man has the wheel chair on is super clean, og 30k miles. The interior is immaculate, garage kept since new.
> 
> 
> ...


thats what my booty kit is going to look like(and i don't run one know) when i became a old fart!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 18 2010, 11:00 PM~17535631
> *thats what my booty kit is going to look like when i became a old fart!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Is ur ass wearing a wigg too? Like the pimp on the pic


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 18 2010, 10:07 PM~17535717
> *Is ur ass wearing a wigg too? Like the pimp on the pic
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: NO WIG BUT BY THE LOOKS OF IT, IM GOING TO BE THAT OLD WHEN I GET MY GLASSHOUSE BACK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: te la jalaste!!!!


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

Does anyone have any pictures of the 76 from the phoenix area called living color from the early 90's I think?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@May 18 2010, 11:25 PM~17535935
> *Does anyone have any pictures of the 76 from the phoenix area called living color from the early 90's I think?
> *


THAT ISSUE IS IN THE BATHROOM RIGHT NOW.....GOTS ICE-T's BENZ IN IT TOO.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Almost ready for the streets


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 18 2010, 09:00 PM~17535631
> *thats what my booty kit is going to look like(and i don't run one know) when i became a old fart!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Quick question fellas on my 76 the plastic moulding inside the body trim is pretty dried up, if I were to remove it is there any holes under the
plastic trim?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 18 2010, 10:07 PM~17535717
> *Is ur ass wearing a wigg too? Like the pimp on the pic
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 18 2010, 10:07 PM~17535717
> *Is ur ass wearing a wigg too? Like the pimp on the pic
> *


PIMP :h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 18 2010, 09:13 PM~17534916
> *If I remember the one Andy had was only washed one or two time and had a lil over 10k miles on it and everything was og. I could be wrong that was awhile ago but it would be the best of the best og's.
> It's clean but andys was super clean.
> *


ANDYS WAS THE CLEANEST!!!


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 19 2010, 01:18 AM~17537355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking Good Homie!!!


----------



## CH3VY_caprice75 (Mar 20, 2010)

this is my '75 chevy caprice classic. Let me know what yall think.












































. :dunno: hno: :x:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CH3VY_caprice75_@May 19 2010, 02:34 PM~17542317
> *this is my '75 chevy caprice classic. Let me know what yall think.
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 19 2010, 10:32 AM~17539556
> *Quick question fellas on my 76 the plastic moulding inside the body trim is pretty dried up, if I were to remove it is there any holes under the
> plastic trim?
> *


I am 95% sure that the plastic is just glued into the trim. If no one gets you an answer tomarrow or Friday I will peal one apart from a 4 door piece I have.


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 19 2010, 03:48 PM~17543586
> *I am 95% sure that the plastic is just glued into the trim. If no one gets you an answer tomarrow or Friday I will peal one apart from a 4 door piece I have.
> *


x2, I believe Big Red is correct :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 18 2010, 05:49 PM~17532789
> *pm Smurf about the polishing... he had his done through his homie and they came out very nice
> *


thanks ill Do that is smurf in cali?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 18 2010, 07:22 PM~17534206
> *WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO GET DONE?
> 
> IF YOU ARE WILLING TO SHIP I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP
> *


 im trying to do the side moldings of a 74. i kno someone up north but i really dont wanna ship those 6ft. door moldings and its risky to have them shipped back u kno the way they abuse the packages


----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 19 2010, 04:48 PM~17543586
> *I am 95% sure that the plastic is just glued into the trim. If no one gets you an answer tomarrow or Friday I will peal one apart from a 4 door piece I have.
> *


r u talking about the molding that go down the quater panels and doors, fenders if use a heat gun and a plastic scraper to take the insert out this is my old 76ghouse


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte_@May 19 2010, 09:21 PM~17546060
> *r u talking about the molding that go down the quater panels and doors, fenders if use a heat gun and a plastic scraper to take the insert out this is my old 76ghouse
> 
> 
> ...


SUP HOMIE WHERE YOU BEEN?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 19 2010, 07:14 PM~17544970
> *thanks ill Do that is smurf in cali?
> *


yea he's in L.A.


----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 19 2010, 08:58 PM~17546548
> *SUP HOMIE WHERE YOU BEEN?
> *


been doing good just working and taking care of the famliy and trying to get my car done. your ghouse is looking good. cant wait to get me another one.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte_@May 19 2010, 10:10 PM~17547494
> *been doing good just working and taking care of the famliy and trying to get my car done. your ghouse is looking good. cant wait to get me another one.
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse+May 19 2010, 08:23 PM~17545108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THATS GOOD TO HEAR BRO AND THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 20 2010, 08:31 AM~17549737
> *SHIP IN PVC PIPE.....CUT TO FIT. I JUST SHIPPED SOME ROCKERS OFF A 62 FOR A CLUB BROTHER IN DETROIT THAT HAD THEM CHROMED DOWN HERE.
> *


Shit i was thinking to sandwich them between a couple pieces of wood (all wrapped up first of course).
But that sounds getto now that dirty has suggested that. lol.
much better idea. haha


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 20 2010, 05:19 PM~17554539
> *Shit i was thinking to sandwich them between a couple pieces of wood (all wrapped up first of course).
> But that sounds getto now that dirty has suggested that. lol.
> much better idea. haha
> *


ON TRIM THAT IS NOT STRAIGHT YOUR WAY WORKS


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 20 2010, 06:31 AM~17549737
> *SHIP IN PVC PIPE.....CUT TO FIT. I JUST SHIPPED SOME ROCKERS OFF A 62 FOR A CLUB BROTHER IN DETROIT THAT HAD THEM CHROMED DOWN HERE.
> THATS GOOD TO HEAR BRO AND THANKS :biggrin:
> *


 thanks


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte_@May 19 2010, 09:21 PM~17546060
> *r u talking about the molding that go down the quater panels and doors, fenders if use a heat gun and a plastic scraper to take the insert out this is my old 76ghouse
> 
> 
> ...


509rider just wants to make sure there are no holes in the trim under the plastic.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 20 2010, 07:02 PM~17555336
> *509rider just wants to make sure there are no holes in the trim under the plastic.
> *


Correct thanks bro


----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 20 2010, 06:02 PM~17555336
> *509rider just wants to make sure there are no holes in the trim under the plastic.
> *



their r no holes


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1970_monte_@May 20 2010, 08:47 PM~17556312
> *their r no holes
> *


Nice I'm ripping those bitches off


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

ttt




> _Originally posted by og ron c_@May 18 2010, 11:25 PM~17535935
> *Does anyone have any pictures of the 76 from the phoenix area called living color from the early 90's I think?
> *


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

ttt for the glasshouse frest were runnin out of piks glasshouse homies


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 20 2010, 09:54 PM~17557967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thatz wazup homie any more updated pics cant wait to bring out mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@May 20 2010, 10:00 PM~17558070
> *:biggrin:
> thatz wazup homie any more updated pics cant wait to bring out mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 20 2010, 10:04 PM~17558145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookz good homie trow the dz on g... :biggrin: one of a kind 74 clip :biggrin:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@May 20 2010, 10:54 PM~17558737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need to toss the 100's 


and tru spoke that badboy up


fucking glasshouse looks great bro


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

SO THIS BAD BOY HAS OFFICIALY GONE IN FOR ITS NEW SUIT I WILL POST SOME PICTURES WHEN I GET IT BACK


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@May 20 2010, 10:54 PM~17558737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the grill..rest of car looks good too


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 21 2010, 12:16 AM~17559421
> *I like the grill..rest of car looks good too
> *


  

(erbs are ready for fri)


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 19 2010, 01:18 AM~17537355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Hey guys I need.Air Vents for a 74 Caprice, also da lever and wire for my hood release.


Lever for my emergency brakes and da square emblem where my driver side remote mirror switch goes on da dash


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@May 20 2010, 11:54 PM~17558737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

next install for the glass..
next is the wheel. lol


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 21 2010, 02:38 PM~17564137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

Coming Soon!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

aight my G house fam, i guess i'll ck back in when and if we have internet where i'm going in the middle east... cant believe the airforce reserves would activate and deploy and old guy like me... :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 21 2010, 05:32 PM~17564991
> *aight my G house fam, i guess i'll ck back in when and if we have internet where i'm going in the middle east... cant believe the airforce reserves would activate and deploy and old guy like me... :biggrin:
> *


  
be safe out there.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@May 21 2010, 05:27 PM~17564955
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


im pretty pumped about it. lol


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 21 2010, 05:32 PM~17564991
> *aight my G house fam, i guess i'll ck back in when and if we have internet where i'm going in the middle east... cant believe the airforce reserves would activate and deploy and old guy like me... :biggrin:
> *


Take care homie


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 21 2010, 05:32 PM~17564991
> *aight my G house fam, i guess i'll ck back in when and if we have internet where i'm going in the middle east... cant believe the airforce reserves would activate and deploy and old guy like me... :biggrin:
> *


HEY BIG HOMIE, BE SAFE OUT THERE.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

take care homie.....


watch out for them camel.....










spiders :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 21 2010, 06:47 PM~17565554
> *take care homie.....
> watch out for them camel.....
> spiders :0
> *


haha... :biggrin:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 21 2010, 04:32 PM~17564991
> *aight my G house fam, i guess i'll ck back in when and if we have internet where i'm going in the middle east... cant believe the airforce reserves would activate and deploy and old guy like me... :biggrin:
> *


be safe homie


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@May 20 2010, 09:20 PM~17557566
> *ttt
> *


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

X3


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 21 2010, 10:15 PM~17567354
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 21 2010, 04:32 PM~17564991
> *aight my G house fam, i guess i'll ck back in when and if we have internet where i'm going in the middle east... cant believe the airforce reserves would activate and deploy and old guy like me... :biggrin:
> *


hey man. we never met. But i want to tell you to take care of yourself.. 
watch your brothers back. and make sure they do the same..
we all will be praying for you and you and the rest of your outfit.
AND WE LOOK FOWARD TO YOUR SAFE RETURN!
;THE HYDRO :happysad:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 21 2010, 05:43 AM~17559828
> *Hey guys I need.Air Vents for a 74 Caprice, also da lever and wire for my hood release.
> Lever for my emergency brakes and da square emblem where my driver side remote mirror switch goes on da dash
> *


i have brand new chrome ac vents and a super clean e brake assembly with pad from an o.g. 73 that had 20 k miles on it complete with screws and sensor


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 21 2010, 09:15 PM~17567354
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hell yes... lamanated hanging in my garage....the car that got me searching for a glasshouse....



happy Friday.... chillen right next to TWO badass glasshouses


getting my fade on


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2010, 11:42 PM~17523939
> *the 1 owner og silver one in town that the old man has the wheel chair on is super clean, og 30k miles. The interior is immaculate, garage kept since new.
> 
> 
> ...



...... so would you guys laugh if I put a fully restored 76 schwinn beach cruiser on the back of mine....


fuck I'll need a wigg some day anyway..... :happysad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 21 2010, 11:44 PM~17568459
> *i have brand new chrome ac vents and a super clean e brake assembly with pad from an o.g. 73 that had 20 k miles on it complete with screws and sensor
> *


  

good looking out


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

THIS IS SAD :tears:


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

got this 74 glasshouse for sale 3500 obo 95 fleetwood rear end new driveline done 13x7s riding skirts


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 22 2010, 09:07 AM~17570261
> *THIS IS SAD  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: fuckin ******** :nono:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

for sale in SAN DIEGO CA.$5,500 OBO


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm sure it's been posted before, but thought I'd try..


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 22 2010, 07:43 PM~17573204
> *I'm sure it's been posted before, but thought I'd try..
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: oh u wanna jump eh? :roflmao:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 22 2010, 08:43 PM~17573204
> *I'm sure it's been posted before, but thought I'd try..
> 
> 
> ...


"heyyy pendeco.." lol..

wicked car man. made me fall in love with the T-Tops. Would love to find and be able to afford a set for the 76.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 22 2010, 08:37 PM~17573679
> *"heyyy pendeco.." lol..
> 
> wicked car man. made me fall in love with the T-Tops. Would love to find and be able to afford a set for the 76.
> *



how much you wanna spend?  





http://modesto.craigslist.org/cto/1731381385.html


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 21 2010, 11:44 PM~17568459
> *i have brand new chrome ac vents and a super clean e brake assembly with pad from an o.g. 73 that had 20 k miles on it complete with screws and sensor
> *


 Are the 73 ac vents the same as the 74?pm me your number or pm me some pics please


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Seeing how the rear quarters seem to fall to shit on these cars.... mine sure is, being from New England. Where are you guys getting your replacement quarters from? I'm looking for the least hassle lining everything up. Thanks in advance, dudes. :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@May 22 2010, 10:38 PM~17574250
> *how much you wanna spend?
> http://modesto.craigslist.org/cto/1731381385.html
> *


not that much lol.
i already got the car. 
couple questions though.
no wires on the rear?? what rear end is in the car? stock?

and i dont think any of them came from factory with T-tops. i could be wrong. but ive done alot of research on it. 
maybe as a dealer installed option. 

good luck on the sale.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@May 20 2010, 10:54 PM~17558737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my old car :tears: :tears:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 22 2010, 09:07 AM~17570261
> *THIS IS SAD  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


i need that mirror :0


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

sup Ben everything GOOD homie>did you find that piece yet?i'm still lookin doggie...


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 23 2010, 11:05 AM~17576708
> *my old car :tears:  :tears:
> *


Man, u weren't bullshittin.... You've had some nice friggin cars!!! Keep one for a change!! Lol


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@May 22 2010, 09:38 PM~17574250
> *how much you wanna spend?
> http://modesto.craigslist.org/cto/1731381385.html
> *


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote=lowlow94,May 22 2010, 08:07 AM
THIS IS SAD :tears: 





















X500


:wow: :uh: :uh: :uh: :buttkick: :machinegun:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

got this 75 caprice grill for sale....


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

from this to THAT :biggrin:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 22 2010, 09:07 AM~17570261
> *THIS IS SAD  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :guns:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> Are the 73 ac vents the same as the 74?pm me your number or pm me some pics please
> 
> 
> 
> info please


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

sup fam


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*GlassHouses To The Top*


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

anyone got tail lights for a 75 -76????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 11 2010, 04:34 PM~17457756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 22 2010, 09:07 AM~17570261
> *THIS IS SAD  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@May 20 2010, 10:54 PM~17558737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I know I've seen the back window trim off of cars getting worked on, whats the trick? Push it towards the middle of the car, or pull it outward? I don't want to f_ck up a single piece on this car, especially hard to find parts.. I treat every piece like its made of gold! Thanks, James


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 24 2010, 06:06 PM~17591000
> *I know I've seen the back window trim off of cars getting worked on, whats the trick?  Push it towards the middle of the car, or pull it outward?  I don't want to f_ck up a single piece on this car, especially hard to find parts.. I treat every piece like its made of gold! Thanks, James
> 
> 
> ...


here is the tool i use...you have to kinda unlatch them


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i want one


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*What's cracken my GlassHouse Family, keep up the good work  

On another note,
For all my IE, Ontario, Chino and all near by Riders, 
My Homies at M&M Hydraulics relocated their shop to Ontario and are having their grand opening in a few weeks so if you guys aint busy come out enjoy some food and hang out with us.  *


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 24 2010, 07:54 PM~17591584
> *here is the tool i use...you have to kinda unlatch them
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... Thanks for the picture.. So those clips are just like the ones on the back glass? Would the sides come off first, then the top 2 pieces? I figured I'd better research before I start bending shit..


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 24 2010, 09:59 PM~17594347
> *Hmm... Thanks for the picture.. So those clips are just like the ones on the back glass? Would the sides come off first, then the top 2 pieces? I figured I'd better research before I start bending shit..
> *


back window is the same..it's a good idea to unclip them all..they bend easy


----------



## nuestroestilo806 (May 24, 2010)

I got a 72 glass dat I needa do a frame swap?? Will a 75 frame work??? Does anybody kno??


----------



## nuestroestilo806 (May 24, 2010)

Already thanx bro, hey the front bumper supports aren't diffrent?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## nuestroestilo806 (May 24, 2010)

Hell yea,, koo thanx bro


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@May 25 2010, 12:57 AM~17595913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*i always liked the 74 caprice's - i love the trim from the fender to the quarter panel*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

looking for parts for a 76 caprice...tail light,trims,interior parts etc...lemme kno wats out there...thanks


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt!!!!!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 25 2010, 11:16 AM~17598939
> *
> *


*waddup tito....your house is looking good too bro!! - hope to see it soon. are you headed to SOCIOS this weekend??* :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

got a 76 header panel for sale, get at me.


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@May 24 2010, 02:29 PM~17587927
> *
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

too bad for that rusted glasshouse.... but there's some parts there
:biggrin:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 25 2010, 05:12 PM~17602100
> *too bad for that rusted glasshouse.... but there's some parts there
> :biggrin:
> *


x2 see one i need..


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@May 24 2010, 01:11 AM~17583216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 25 2010, 10:45 AM~17598143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
respect.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@May 25 2010, 03:21 PM~17600961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice vinyl top chrome :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 25 2010, 07:25 PM~17603542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice....


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

for sale..........

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=543358

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=543356


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@May 24 2010, 11:57 PM~17595913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 26 2010, 12:10 AM~17606984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: x2


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@May 22 2010, 05:18 PM~17572415
> *for sale in SAN DIEGO CA.$5,500 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 26 2010, 07:29 AM~17609129
> *
> *


not a glasshouse, nice car though


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 26 2010, 11:34 AM~17610185
> *not a glasshouse, nice car though
> *


X2.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*can we please


remember...74-76


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 26 2010, 12:10 AM~17606984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a la verga! fucken bad ass !


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 26 2010, 01:55 PM~17612195
> **can we please
> remember...74-76
> *


i second that motion... :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 26 2010, 01:55 PM~17612195
> **can we please
> remember...74-76
> *


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 26 2010, 05:07 PM~17613932
> *
> *


I NEED AN OPINION HOMIE IM ABOUT TO GET MY GLASSHOUSE PAINTED BUT NOT SURE WHAT COLOR...OG BLUE OR A SKY BLUE METALLIC OR JUST BLACK????   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sky blue all the way man


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 25 2010, 11:10 PM~17606984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

does any one have any thing for the under carriage chrome?
i wanna do mine


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@May 25 2010, 02:21 PM~17600961
> *
> 
> 
> ...



One mans trash........




It's a Caprice too :wow: :happysad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

3 AM bump.....


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Finished


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 27 2010, 06:19 AM~17619403
> *Finished
> 
> 
> ...



 looks good bro!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks homie, i get more pics when I get it back..
It's a one of a knd Pitbull frame .. First glass/rag house frame he's done.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 27 2010, 04:19 AM~17619403
> *Finished
> 
> 
> ...



dam....ready for battle.... fucker looks heavy duty


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 26 2010, 08:29 AM~17609129
> *
> *


Jeff, I told you and Loukat that this 73 is not a Ghouse last night at Loukat's house and you put this up in the Ghouse fest anyway's; shame on you :buttkick: :biggrin: . I will see you guy's on Friday maybe. Stay  from Vic UCE cc/USO's Motorcycle Club Stockton.


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT 4 GLASSHOUSE FEST


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Does any one run 13's Mcleans wire wheel on their glasshouse? im looking to buy some on line but thier 3hrs away i would like to see them on a glasshouse so i dont go on a bunk run! if u got some pics please post thanx.


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 27 2010, 05:02 PM~17625693
> *Does any one run 13's Mcleans wire wheel on their glasshouse?  im looking to buy some on line but thier 3hrs away i would like to see them on a glasshouse  so  i dont go on a bunk run! if u got some pics please post thanx.
> *


mcleans 13'sx7 deep dish bolt on's . will they fit on the front whit out grinding anything?


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

GLASSHOUSE HOMIES THERES A 76 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE FOR SALE MY HOMIE WENT TO SEE IN WEST COVINA CA ALL OG WHITE WITH BURGANDY INTERIOR ALL POWER AND ALL GUY WANTS 3K OBO HE HAD DROPPED IT TO 2500 BUT HOMIE BACKED OUT HERES THE NUMBER TO OWNER..  626 625 7341


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 27 2010, 03:40 AM~17619453
> *Thanks homie, i get more pics when I get it back..
> It's a one of a knd Pitbull frame .. First glass/rag house frame he's done.
> *


 :biggrin: looks great homie.. the metal is getting delivered to the shop tommorrow morning to get my rag frame strapped too. Its been a long time coming for both of us!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@May 27 2010, 04:52 PM~17626294
> *GLASSHOUSE HOMIES THERES A 76 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE FOR SALE MY HOMIE WENT TO SEE IN WEST COVINA CA ALL OG WHITE WITH BURGANDY INTERIOR ALL POWER AND ALL GUY WANTS 3K OBO HE HAD DROPPED IT TO 2500 BUT HOMIE BACKED OUT HERES THE NUMBER TO OWNER..  626 625 7341
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@May 27 2010, 07:18 AM~17620569
> *Jeff, I told you and Loukat that this 73 is not a Ghouse last night at Loukat's house and you put this up in the Ghouse fest anyway's; shame on you  :buttkick:  :biggrin: . I will see you guy's on Friday maybe. Stay   from Vic UCE cc/USO's Motorcycle Club Stockton.
> *


SUP VIC READY FOR LONG WEEKEND :wow:


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

Just painted and buffed out , got new shoes and new chrome.... she's coming along, and she has came a long way..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 27 2010, 07:40 PM~17626709
> *:biggrin:  looks great homie.. the metal is getting delivered to the shop tommorrow morning to get my rag frame strapped too. Its been a long time coming for both of us!!
> *



Hellll yeaa, good luck on the build and keep us updated and post some pics..


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@May 27 2010, 06:51 PM~17626806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@May 27 2010, 07:51 PM~17626806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks freakin sweet man. nice work.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 27 2010, 05:19 AM~17619403
> *Finished
> 
> 
> ...


that frame looks badass man.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 27 2010, 05:58 PM~17626877
> *Hellll yeaa, good luck on the build and keep us updated and post some pics..
> *


ya uce i been too busy not getting laid and not taking enough pics (of the raghouse)


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@May 27 2010, 06:51 PM~17626806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE GLASS HOUSE DID YOU GET THIS ONE FROM MARKY IN THE VALLE???


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots+May 27 2010, 08:41 PM~17627349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel u homie, its time to put in that work!


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

uffin: ?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 27 2010, 05:52 PM~17626292
> *mcleans  13'sx7 deep dish bolt on's . will they fit on the front whit out grinding anything?
> *


its been gone over more than a hanful of times bro, just takes a little reading in this topic, but the answer is NO


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@May 27 2010, 08:43 PM~17627892
> *its been gone over more than a hanful of times bro, just takes a little reading in this topic, but the answer is NO
> *


orale! NO THEY WONT FIT OR NO TO MY ? . ive been tryin to keep up i got tru a few hundre pages but thers 1500 pages so if some one has the time to skool me down on on the subject it will be appreciated or let me know around wat page and ill look GRACIAS! :biggrin:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 27 2010, 08:54 PM~17628007
> *orale!  NO THEY WONT FIT OR NO TO MY ? .  ive been tryin to keep up i got tru a few hundre pages but thers 1500 pages so if some one has the time to skool me down on on the subject it will be appreciated or let me know around wat page and ill look GRACIAS! :biggrin:
> *


they wont fit, one way you can run 13's without doing too much is using some adapters, i think theres a couple dudes on here running them

this is just an EXAMPLE
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/5-Lug-4-75-...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@May 27 2010, 06:43 PM~17626740
> *SUP VIC READY FOR LONG WEEKEND :wow:
> *


 :wave: Rich, yes bro I am ready to party and on Sunday I will be at the Socios car show in Sacramento with Shops Laggard and ride up on my Harley. How about you Bro?. Stay  bro from Vic UCE cc/USO'S Motorcycle Club.


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@May 27 2010, 07:35 PM~17627273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice pic homie :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 27 2010, 07:42 PM~17627357
> *ya uce i been too busy not getting laid and not taking enough pics (of the raghouse)
> *


 :wave: USO, have a safe and wonderful weekend. Stay  from Vic UCE cc/USO'S Motorcycle Club Stockton.


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS UP TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE RIDERS


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@May 27 2010, 09:24 PM~17628291
> *they wont fit, one way you can run 13's without doing too much is using some adapters, i think theres a couple dudes on here running them
> 
> this is just an EXAMPLE
> ...


KOOL BRO THANX ! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 27 2010, 08:54 PM~17628007
> *orale!  NO THEY WONT FIT OR NO TO MY ? .  ive been tryin to keep up i got tru a few hundre pages but thers 1500 pages so if some one has the time to skool me down on on the subject it will be appreciated or let me know around wat page and ill look GRACIAS! :biggrin:
> *


Doesn't matter if they're bolt ons or ko's the inside of the diameter of 13's will hardly turn or won't at all.It's not recomended to grind down cuzz you may do more damage.I usually run adapters which are fine as long as you have a full stacc or tall enough coils (or you're lifted and a-arms extended)that the fender don't touch the top of the tire or you will risk denting it as the adapter causes the rim to sticc out.Mine now are grinded with 2 spacers and I will be running a full stacc of blacc 4tons.


























*Of course this is not what it looks like now,it is in the paint booth as we speak but you get the idea.*


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

sup Marc,you going to the Amigos thang???


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@May 27 2010, 09:33 PM~17628388
> *WHATS UP TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE RIDERS
> *


 :wave: BOXER


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 27 2010, 09:37 PM~17628435
> *Doesn't matter if they're bolt ons or ko's the inside of the diameter of 13's will hardly turn or won't at all.It's not recomended to grind down cuzz you may do more damage.I usually run adapters which are fine as long as you have a full stacc or tall enough coils (or you're lifted and a-arms extended)that the fender don't touch the top of the tire or you will risk denting it as the adapter causes the rim to sticc out.Mine now are grinded with 2 spacers and I will be running a full stacc of blacc 4tons.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Big Marc, have a safe and wonderful weekend USO. Stay  from Vic UCE cc/USO'S Motorcycle Club Stockton.


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 27 2010, 09:37 PM~17628435
> *Doesn't matter if they're bolt ons or ko's the inside of the diameter of 13's will hardly turn or won't at all.It's not recomended to grind down cuzz you may do more damage.I usually run adapters which are fine as long as you have a full stacc or tall enough coils (or you're lifted and a-arms extended)that the fender don't touch the top of the tire or you will risk denting it as the adapter causes the rim to sticc out.Mine now are grinded with 2 spacers and I will be running a full stacc of blacc 4tons.
> 
> 
> ...


THANX ! CARNAL


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse+May 27 2010, 09:38 PM~17628437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks USO and I wish you the same!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 27 2010, 09:45 PM~17628505
> *THANX ! CARNAL
> *


You got it homie.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

can we get an edit up in this bitch


:buttkick:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@May 27 2010, 07:35 PM~17627273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IM FEALING THAT GRILL WERE CAN I FIND ONE LIKE THAT FOR MY 75


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

my nardi is on its way...
WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has some parts posted up check them out more to come


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 27 2010, 07:39 PM~17627321
> *looks good :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man, slowly but surely!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GONNA FIND HER 39 (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@May 27 2010, 05:51 PM~17626806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GONNA FIND HER 39 (Jun 24, 2009)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 27 2010, 07:40 PM~17627340
> *that looks freakin sweet man. nice work.
> *


 :biggrin:  Thanks!!!


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@May 27 2010, 06:51 PM~17626806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@May 28 2010, 06:21 AM~17630967
> *tjones has some parts posted up check them out more to come
> *


Hey Tim,, what's up man , i need to do some Glasshouse shopping for 76 parts. Hit me up .. Thanks.... :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@May 27 2010, 07:50 PM~17627450
> *NICE GLASS HOUSE DID YOU GET THIS ONE FROM MARKY IN THE VALLE???
> *


Got this one from NENE from Strays CC and JR. in North Hollywood :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 28 2010, 06:15 AM~17630942
> *my nardi is on its way...
> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> *


now you need to hit up CHOPPER for these t-tops :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=471452


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 28 2010, 06:15 AM~17630942
> *my nardi is on its way...
> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> *


X2 just ordered yesterday $472 :angry:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@May 28 2010, 07:50 AM~17631425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GONNA FIND HER 39 (Jun 24, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## GONNA FIND HER 39 (Jun 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 27 2010, 10:37 PM~17628435
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE... :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 28 2010, 08:34 AM~17631724
> *X2 just ordered yesterday $472  :angry:
> *


dam that's what a new one cost.... :0 
:wow:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 28 2010, 09:26 AM~17631671
> *now you need to hit up CHOPPER for these t-tops :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=471452
> *


  but thats to steep for me. plus i'd have to get a way to get it all the way up here. lol
and im far. lol.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 28 2010, 05:15 PM~17635896
> *  but thats to steep for me. plus i'd have to get a way to get it all the way up here. lol
> and im far. lol.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@May 28 2010, 07:50 AM~17631425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  bad ass


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 28 2010, 07:13 PM~17636212
> *:biggrin:
> *


probably for the better. lol.
i'll have to find something someday.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 28 2010, 04:50 PM~17635748
> *dam that's what a new one cost.... :0
> :wow:
> *


Yea buddy.It's a 15" and that's just the wheel and shift knob.  

The adapter hub is another $130 but the polished billet grant ones work too and those are at the speed shop for like $75.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

I know I'm going against the grain here(pun inteded), but IMO the OEM steering wheel looks alot better than a woodgrain wheel, IF the interior is all original. Custom interiors=custom steering wheels. Just my opinion.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

well..... yea.....I like og.... I like nardi.....


I'm gonna have a really cool steering wheel......since I've dipped both for years....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 28 2010, 09:02 PM~17637314
> *Yea buddy.It's a 15" and that's just the wheel and shift knob.
> 
> The adapter hub is another $130 but the polished billet grant ones work too and those are at the speed shop for like $75.
> *



wow... and I just sold an og complete one to one of our glasshouse brothers



I'm gonna do a different style...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@May 28 2010, 11:24 PM~17637827
> *I know I'm going against the grain here(pun inteded), but IMO the OEM steering wheel looks alot better than a woodgrain wheel, IF the interior is all original. Custom interiors=custom steering wheels.  Just my opinion.
> *


i see what you are saying. my stock wheels is pretty soft from years of use. I hear having aftershave or calone on your hands can do that to a rubber wheel over time.

figured if i need a new one might as well go nardi. haha.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 29 2010, 01:46 AM~17638714
> *wow... and I just sold an og complete one to one of our glasshouse brothers
> I'm gonna do a different style...
> *


and he is very excited for its arrival. haha.
 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@May 28 2010, 10:24 PM~17637827
> *I know I'm going against the grain here(pun inteded), but IMO the OEM steering wheel looks alot better than a woodgrain wheel, IF the interior is all original. Custom interiors=custom steering wheels.  Just my opinion.
> *


I feel you and I would've done the same except I'm changing the interior color.Plus it wasn't in that great of a condition...atleast for me.I have seen some nice ones but I'm going to have this woodgrain "specialist" paint the dash to match the wheel.  


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 28 2010, 11:53 PM~17638439
> *well..... yea.....I like og.... I like nardi.....
> I'm gonna have a really cool steering wheel......since I've dipped both for years....
> 
> *


You know UCE I'm in the same boat,I was even thinking of ordering one of those billet ones that are polished and half wrapped since it was the same price but I'm trying to keep the wood grain on the dash on the drivers side to match something on the Raghouse!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@May 28 2010, 10:24 PM~17637827
> *I know I'm going against the grain here(pun inteded), but IMO the OEM steering wheel looks alot better than a woodgrain wheel, IF the interior is all original. Custom interiors=custom steering wheels.  Just my opinion.
> *


BTW where is that beach in your avi?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 29 2010, 09:47 AM~17640707
> *BTW where is that beach in your avi?
> *


x2


----------



## SD76IMP (Aug 1, 2009)

Getting ready to strip this baby down


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 29 2010, 04:27 PM~17642960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car, wrong topic though, this is *"THE GLASSHOUSE FEST"*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

i heard alot of people refer to it as a glass house....so its not?


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

:nosad: :loco: 74 75 76 caprice impalas only 

nice car though hommie


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@May 29 2010, 04:51 PM~17643091
> *:nosad:  :loco: 74 75 76 caprice impalas only
> 
> nice car though hommie
> *


so what whould that be considered then...look at the window g


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 29 2010, 06:02 PM~17643142
> *so what whould that be considered then...look at the window g
> *


dunno what they call it man.. but it aint a glasshouse..
not enough glass in it. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC+May 29 2010, 10:47 AM~17640707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


id guess the bahamas somewhere.
wherever it is looks like a pretty nice place to be.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 29 2010, 05:16 PM~17643203
> *dunno what they call it man.. but it aint a glasshouse..
> not enough glass in it. lol.
> *


 :biggrin: .lol.i guess your right...ima call that shit the fish tank window then!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

you have just named you model bro..... start a fest'


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 29 2010, 06:29 PM~17643254
> *:biggrin: .lol.i guess your right...ima call that shit the fish tank window then!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
lots of people call those g houses do


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

ANY BODY NEED T TOPS HERE THEY ARE 
































FITS 70'S CARS :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sonefa bitch!!!!!...

how much you lookin to get??


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

PRICE??


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 29 2010, 06:29 PM~17643254
> *:biggrin: .lol.i guess your right...ima call that shit the fish tank window then!
> *


haha.. sounds good man.
they do look good.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@May 29 2010, 06:57 PM~17643600
> *ANY BODY NEED T TOPS HERE THEY ARE
> 
> 
> ...



price???


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

:wave: whats up glasshose fam. i have a 76 caprice for sale asking 2900 pw,pdl,tilt,cc,runs great,i have no pictures of the car its in sylmar ca.can text some if interested pm me for more info.thanks


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+May 29 2010, 05:57 PM~17643376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thatnks big dog


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 30 2010, 05:37 PM~17648618
> *lol.its gonna be up soon!
> i thought so too but we just decided theyre called fish tanks!!
> thatnks big dog
> *


yeah those fish tanks are badass


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 30 2010, 06:33 PM~17648943
> *yeah those fish tanks are badass
> *


hell yea! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 30 2010, 07:33 PM~17648943
> *yeah those fish tanks are badass
> *


X2


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

sneak peak of the frame wrap from today...


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 30 2010, 10:05 PM~17650092
> *sneak peak of the frame wrap from today...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks Good


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@May 27 2010, 06:51 PM~17626806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i miss that car! i used to go on crazy missions in it, the sfv to san diego all the time lifted on 14's fucker road nice and it layed!!!


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 29 2010, 07:02 PM~17643142
> *so what whould that be considered then...look at the window g
> *


Its a Aerocoupe


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 30 2010, 10:05 PM~17650092
> *sneak peak of the frame wrap from today...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
that looks badass man.
what you guys use to cut the metal?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@May 31 2010, 04:33 AM~17651926
> *Its a Aerocoupe
> *


Booo
fishtank is a better name.

lol..
but now that you mention it i do remember hearing that before.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 31 2010, 07:31 AM~17652786
> *:wow:
> that looks badass man.
> what you guys use to cut the metal?
> *


thanks homies...the sides and bottom rails were cut from the metal place but my uso aaron from unity car club up here in vancouver uses a torch for all the other cuts...3/16 and the arches were previously done with 1/4 inch.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 30 2010, 09:05 PM~17650092
> *sneak peak of the frame wrap from today...
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good D.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 31 2010, 10:16 AM~17653600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  a front shot of this ride  
now I wish we could get a nice side shot with the car laid :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 31 2010, 09:37 AM~17653769
> *Looking good D.
> *


thanks UCE...and hey Dirt my 96 caprice rear end is next to get strapped and ive been doing some asking around and found a good place to shorten the driveshaft when im ready. Thanks again for all your info on your buildup and all the ghouse veteranos for the inspriration


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 31 2010, 10:18 AM~17653615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you finally got a good shot in the day time homie.. :thumbsup: thanx doggie.should of hit me up so me and Big Danny fron Amigos could of pulled the 76' and the 74' together for a shot...good lookin out anyway,nic shots,all the pics homie...................


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 28 2010, 08:34 AM~17631724
> *X2 just ordered yesterday $472  :angry:
> *


BALLER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here are some pics of some G-Houses and RagHouses that showd at the Socios show in Sacrament this past sunday 5/30/2010


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pics USO


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 31 2010, 01:36 PM~17654632
> *thanks UCE...and hey Dirt my 96 caprice rear end is next to get strapped and ive been doing some asking around and found a good place to shorten the driveshaft when im ready. Thanks again for all your info on your buildup and all the ghouse veteranos for the inspriration
> *


  ANYTIME!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

FROM THE PARK YESTERDAY!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/1768056821.html


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

4 sale in san diego 76 IMPALA LANDAU,80K ORIGINAL MILES,CA CAR,$5,000 OBO CAR HAS ALL OPTIONS


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

newbie glasshouse question - whats the differences between an impala and caprice 75 / 76 ?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 31 2010, 11:10 AM~17653560
> *thanks homies...the sides and bottom rails were cut from the metal place but my uso aaron from unity car club up here in vancouver uses a torch for all the other cuts...3/16 and the arches were previously done with 1/4 inch.
> *


yeah. the sides and bottom are what caught my eye.. 
and the badass weld on the crossmember (?) in that last pic.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@May 31 2010, 06:56 PM~17656948
> *4 sale in san diego 76 IMPALA LANDAU,80K ORIGINAL MILES,CA CAR,$5,000 OBO CAR HAS ALL OPTIONS
> 
> 
> ...


why is the car wet... and everything around it dry?


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@May 31 2010, 12:42 PM~17654670
> *looks like you finally got a good shot in the day time homie.. :thumbsup: thanx doggie.should of hit me up so me and Big Danny fron Amigos could of pulled the 76' and the 74' together for a shot...good lookin out anyway,nic shots,all the pics homie...................
> *


yup finally got it...i pulled in wit da 76 on all golds dat day...


----------



## Mr Mejia (Jan 26, 2010)

My 1985 Cadillac Eldorado from San Antonio Texas


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 31 2010, 08:25 PM~17657858
> *why is the car wet... and everything around it dry?
> *


black magic .i hosed it off at the car wash around corner genius


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@May 31 2010, 07:47 PM~17658183
> *black magic .i hosed it off at the car wash around corner genius
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 31 2010, 05:21 PM~17656613
> *:0 http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/1768056821.html
> *


price is right....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@May 31 2010, 07:47 PM~17658183
> *black magic .i hosed it off at the car wash around corner genius
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 31 2010, 06:14 PM~17657715
> *newbie glasshouse question - whats the differences between an impala and caprice 75 / 76 ?
> *


from what ive seen a 75 impala is a 74 caprice , 76 impala has 75 caprice frontclip no wrap around taillights and only the 76 caprice has square lights , only 75-76 caprice have the taillights that wrap around. also moldings n taillight styles


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Mejia_@May 31 2010, 07:33 PM~17657977
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wrong fest homie g house only its a clean ride tho


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@May 31 2010, 09:05 PM~17659381
> *from what ive seen a 75 impala is a 74 caprice  , 76 impala has 75 caprice frontclip and only the 76 caprice has square lights , only 75-76 caprice have the taillights that wrap around.  also moldings n taillight styles
> *


76'has the betty davis eyes some O.G.s would say...  square headlights


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@May 31 2010, 08:47 PM~17658183
> *black magic .i hosed it off at the car wash around corner genius
> *


haha..
nice..
for a second there i was thinkin someone was trying to spruce up some faded paint.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

and looking back..
i didnt see the carwash around the corner.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam we got an all star list of users


hey everyone :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Mejia_@May 31 2010, 07:33 PM~17657977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@May 27 2010, 09:18 AM~17620569
> *Jeff, I told you and Loukat that this 73 is not a Ghouse last night at Loukat's house and you put this up in the Ghouse fest anyway's; shame on you  :buttkick:  :biggrin: . I will see you guy's on Friday maybe. Stay   from Vic UCE cc/USO's Motorcycle Club Stockton.
> *


Teach yo boy Uce,lol. :happysad:  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 31 2010, 10:29 PM~17659695
> *and looking back..
> i didnt see the carwash around the corner.
> *


thats enough for one day Mcgyver you are quite the detective bravo!!!!! :h5:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 29 2010, 09:47 AM~17640707
> *BTW where is that beach in your avi?
> *


One of the cays near Nassau, Bahama. All the beaches look the same in the Bahamas=beautiful, God's second home is here after Heaven 

Bad ass Glasshouses in here, i've learned and applied what i've learned here to my own Glasshouse. Monster from LIFESTYLE, Smurf, Dirty, and the rest of the good folks in here have a wealth of knowledge that rival any customizing magazine out there. For the fellas that have luckily stumbled onto these pages, enjoy, read, and learn. It'll make that trip in your Glasshouse sweeter and easier


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 30 2010, 10:05 PM~17650092
> *sneak peak of the frame wrap from today...
> 
> 
> ...



Lookng good !


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

What up GHouse Riders? Havn't posted here a while but am still proud to roll my House. 










Ride will stay stock as it's unrestored all og and since I have the 62 to hit switches in  

Pic of my rides at a show not too long ago:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Throw some wires under that GH homie


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 1 2010, 12:45 AM~17656330
> *FROM THE PARK YESTERDAY!
> 
> 
> ...


^ That's my bro


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> FROM THE PARK YESTERDAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 1 2010, 08:24 AM~17662872
> *What up GHouse Riders? Havn't posted here a while but am still proud to roll my House.
> 
> 
> ...


wassup brother... 

nice 62'....


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Nice pics, Coolrunnings.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg+Jun 1 2010, 09:47 AM~17663036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS!

quote=TopDogg,Jun 1 2010, 11:40 AM~
Nice pics, Coolrunnings.










:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 1 2010, 08:24 AM~17662872
> *What up GHouse Riders? Havn't posted here a while but am still proud to roll my House.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TO HAVE A VARIETY TO ROLL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 1 2010, 11:13 AM~17664306
> *NICE TO HAVE A VARIETY TO ROLL!!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 1 2010, 09:24 AM~17662872
> *What up GHouse Riders? Havn't posted here a while but am still proud to roll my House.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice man.


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jun 1 2010, 06:58 PM~17663629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys. Plan once was to cut the house, I have a short rear end for 13x7s 
in there already and have a complete setup with 4 adex and everything. Set of
Tru Classics on 5.20s are marinating in my shop as well :happysad: 

But it's just too nice to cut. All unrestored and fully optioned with 60k miles. It 
floats on the autobahn like a dream. So the Impala will have to cure my itch to switch.  

I still stay *Hooked 2 Glass *all day every day though! :nicoderm:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

You don't need to cut to put wires under it homie


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

DO YOU REMEMBER...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Daaammmnnnnn!!! U running the stock front Suspencion??


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

nah don think so, I see a cup upfront and 4 switches. everything else 
wont make sense. dunno what I am supposed to remember.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

I mean is it all 76 parts or swap to caddy or newer caprice to run 13's


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 2 2010, 03:06 PM~17673056
> *nah don think so, I see a cup upfront and 4 switches. everything else
> wont make sense. dunno what I am supposed to remember.
> *


SORRY THAT REPLY WASN'T MEANT TO BE FOR YOU


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jun 2 2010, 11:58 AM~17672448
> *DO YOU REMEMBER...
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Glasshouse!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jun 2 2010, 07:45 PM~17674732
> *SORRY THAT REPLY WASN'T MEANT TO BE FOR YOU
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jun 2 2010, 04:26 PM~17673163
> *I mean is it all 76 parts or swap to caddy or newer caprice to run 13's
> *



I have the rear of a 95 ss in mine from back when I wanted to switch to 13eens


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 2 2010, 07:12 PM~17675005
> *I have the rear of a 95 ss in mine from back when I wanted to switch to 13eens
> *


You have a set of red spoke 13´s for it right? 
I think you posted them in the euro-topic a while back?


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jun 2 2010, 07:02 PM~17674896
> *Love that Glasshouse!
> *


Thanks homie. How's the Impala doing?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jun 2 2010, 09:28 PM~17676114
> *Thanks homie. How's the Impala doing?
> *


Doing great, taking her out for a spin as often as i can.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

nice!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@May 29 2010, 06:57 PM~17643600
> *ANY BODY NEED T TOPS HERE THEY ARE
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD TO SEAN 2009 :thumbsup: THESE WILL LOOK NICE IN YOUR GLASS HOUSE


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jun 2 2010, 04:58 PM~17677465
> *SOLD TO SEAN 2009  :thumbsup: THESE WILL LOOK NICE IN YOUR GLASS HOUSE
> *


very cool


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 31 2010, 08:32 AM~17652793
> *Booo
> fishtank is a better name.
> 
> ...


haha..good lookin out homies


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Got a question g house riders, anybody else have probe with running 13s, as some of you know one of my rear wheels cracked, well this past weekend I noticed my other rear was flat took it off and it too was cracked. I don't abuse my car I do a little hopping but have no probs with the front


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 2 2010, 06:54 PM~17678478
> *Got a question g house riders, anybody else have probe with running 13s, as some of you know one of my rear wheels cracked, well this past weekend I noticed my other rear was flat took it off and it too was cracked. I don't abuse my car I do a little hopping but have no probs with the front
> *


NO PROBLEMS ON THEM DANA DANES


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 2 2010, 07:23 PM~17678699
> *NO PROBLEMS ON THEM DANA DANES
> *


God it pisses me off knowing i'm into my wheels like 2500 and have less than 3000 miles on them and they are junk should have bought ds


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 2 2010, 07:38 PM~17678798
> *God it pisses me off knowing i'm into my wheels like 2500 and have less than 3000 miles on them and they are junk should have bought ds
> *


:yes:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 2 2010, 06:54 PM~17678478
> *Got a question g house riders, anybody else have probe with running 13s, as some of you know one of my rear wheels cracked, well this past weekend I noticed my other rear was flat took it off and it too was cracked. I don't abuse my car I do a little hopping but have no probs with the front
> *


shitty deals man.
only thing i ever herd was spacers to clear drums or discs. only other thing i would think of is weight. but if you dont have much in the back as far as batts and pumps. and you say you bounce the front a bit so why wouldnt the front be a problem..
know wha mean?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 31 2010, 04:45 PM~17656330
> *FROM THE PARK YESTERDAY!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: 

beautiful


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jun 2 2010, 03:58 AM~17672448
> *DO YOU REMEMBER...
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: 

lovin the glasshouses


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

you could get sum 14s :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 2 2010, 08:08 PM~17679161
> *shitty deals man.
> only thing i ever herd was spacers to clear drums or discs.  only other thing i would think of is weight. but if you dont have much in the back as far as batts and pumps. and you say you bounce the front a bit so why wouldnt the front be a problem..
> know wha mean?
> *


Ya I only have 2 pump 6 batts


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 71chevy_@Jun 2 2010, 08:14 PM~17679223
> *you could get sum 14s :uh:
> *


Kick rocks new booty


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

I was wondering if any of you guys know how much a bi centainal 74 impala is worth and how rare are they


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:roflmao: 




well he does have a point....

I could never put 13's.... but if I ever did it would definetly be real D's


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

you can roll 13s but you have to grind the shit out of the calipers the way i have done it is you put your spacer on there & adapter spray some fresh paint on caliper put your wheel on tighten knock off rotate rim and rim rubbing on the paint will show you were you need to grind other wise you can grind all day but you might be doing it on the wrong spot


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jun 2 2010, 10:23 PM~17680612
> *you can roll 13s but you have to grind the shit out of the calipers the way i have done it is you put your spacer on there & adapter spray some fresh paint on caliper put your wheel on tighten knock off rotate rim and rim rubbing on the paint will show you were you need to grind other wise you can grind all day but you might be doing it on the wrong spot
> *


Ya I know that, I did the front suspension swap on mine 13s bolt right on, I ment probs after having them on for a while


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice :0


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 2 2010, 07:20 PM~17368840
> *those are 3 1/2 ' speakers
> *


hey PHIL and FORSALE can those dash speakers be two-way with that lil tweeter in the middle or one way wat kind/brand do u guys got??


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMFCUSTOMS559_@Jun 2 2010, 10:17 PM~17681334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice glasshouse :wow:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jun 2 2010, 11:40 PM~17682216
> *hey PHIL and FORSALE can those dash speakers be two-way with that lil tweeter in the middle or one way wat kind/brand do u guys got??
> *


yea they can be the two way ones....

I had Boston speakers in mine....don't know what brand I'm gonna buy once my glasshouse is ready....


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 3 2010, 01:21 AM~17682439
> *yea they can be the two way ones....
> 
> I had Boston speakers in mine....don't know what brand I'm gonna buy once my glasshouse is ready....
> *


x2


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Back on china 13s, see if they hold up better lol
IMG_0056.JPG


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

TO THE TOP FOR THE VIDRIO FAMILY


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 2 2010, 06:54 PM~17678478
> *Got a question g house riders, anybody else have probe with running 13s, as some of you know one of my rear wheels cracked, well this past weekend I noticed my other rear was flat took it off and it too was cracked. I don't abuse my car I do a little hopping but have no probs with the front
> *


The guy who had FORSALE'S House before ran 88 D's for a year or mabye more can not remember and he never was shy with threein' and all around driving it every where and they held up just fine.

Hate to sayt as it has been said but should have went with D's.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

wazup homies heres progress of my house :biggrin: should be all painted up in 3 weeks to a month the latest :biggrin: :biggrin: 
from this :biggrin:








to this :biggrin: 








and so far thiz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 3 2010, 02:54 AM~17678478
> *Got a question g house riders, anybody else have probe with running 13s, as some of you know one of my rear wheels cracked, well this past weekend I noticed my other rear was flat took it off and it too was cracked. I don't abuse my car I do a little hopping but have no probs with the front
> *


zenith should replace em for free. I mean they seem to make 
good wheels with lotta heavy cars running them. you must have gotten a bad set


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jun 3 2010, 03:36 PM~17688165
> *wazup homies heres progress of my house  :biggrin: should be all painted up in 3 weeks to a month the latest :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> from this :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jun 2 2010, 11:09 PM~17681219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks wicked


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 3 2010, 05:48 PM~17688286
> *zenith should replace em for free. I mean they seem to make
> good wheels with lotta heavy cars running them. you must have gotten a bad set
> *



i think he tried that route already..
no? 
now i dunno. lol


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 3 2010, 09:04 PM~17689905
> *i think he tried that route already..
> no?
> now i dunno. lol
> *


Ya I just sent him the first cracked one, not sure if he is going to warranty it or not


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Jun 2 2010, 06:54 PM~17678478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Been riding on 13x7s chinas for over three years now 3 pumps, 12 batteries(6 in each corner), amps and subs. freeway driven, three wheeled and still holding strong.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hey Smurf :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 3 2010, 10:47 PM~17691245
> *hey Smurf  :biggrin:
> *


*What up Phil, You seen my ride think weight may be an issue :biggrin: Also forgot to mention the reenforced frame.  *


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMFCUSTOMS559_@Jun 2 2010, 10:17 PM~17681334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car was clean! When is it coming back out???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 3 2010, 09:50 PM~17691293
> *What up Phil, You seen my ride think weight may be an issue :biggrin: Also forgot to mention the reenforced frame.
> *





I think it's just shitty luck.... my bro cracked a 14' dish on his regal....

no hydros or extra weight.... just a lead foot.... :happysad:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 3 2010, 10:32 PM~17691036
> *Been riding on 13x7s chinas for over three years now 3 pumps, 12 batteries(6 in each corner), amps and subs. freeway driven, three wheeled and still holding strong.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I haven't even rode on the freeway yet, thanks smurf guess I just have bad luck.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 3 2010, 11:14 PM~17691595
> *Damn, I haven't even rode on the freeway yet, thanks smurf guess I just have bad luck.
> *


*
No problem Homie, i can't find a picture of my Ride mashing down the freeway doing bout 80 2 years ago burning the fuck out of a d**k, the homie Chopper took it but i just can't find it :uh: Shit even the Silver leaf on my Rims is still holding on *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 3 2010, 11:28 PM~17691751
> *
> No problem Homie, i can't find a picture of my Ride mashing down the freeway doing bout 80 2 years ago burning the fuck out of a d**k, the homie Chopper took it but i just can't find it :uh: Shit even the Silver leaf on my Rims is still holding on
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SMURF DOGG WHAT GOOD HOMIE?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Jun 3 2010, 11:14 PM~17691595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
HERE IS A FREEWAY SHOT......


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 4 2010, 12:30 AM~17692464
> *
> :0
> HERE IS A FREEWAY SHOT......
> ...


Fucking gangster, hopefully after I sell my wheels I can find a clean used set of ds


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 3 2010, 11:37 PM~17692528
> *Fucking gangster, hopefully after I sell my wheels I can find a clean used set of ds
> *


LET ME KNOW I GOT SOME 14X7 72 SPOKE D-S FOR SALE RITE NOW IM GETTING MY CAR PAINTED SO IM GOIN WITH DIFRENT RIMS


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC..76...SAN DIEGO...TTMFT


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> ANTDOGG RIDE N


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 3 2010, 11:11 PM~17691560
> *I think it's just shitty luck....
> *



i second this.

on the other hand maybe there was problems with those that you got. if you really wanted you could sacrifice one or both of the other 2 and have them stress tested. 
go till they break then you know what the numbers are.
I am sure there is a max weight rating. if it falls under that you should be golden.


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 3 2010, 11:30 PM~17692464
> *
> :0
> HERE IS A FREEWAY SHOT......
> ...


 Those 13's or 14's ??????


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/1767097589.html
look at the 2 different head lights


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> > ANTDOGG RIDE N
> 
> 
> 
> kickass


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Jun 4 2010, 11:14 AM~17695327
> *Those 13's or 14's ??????
> *


13's


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jun 4 2010, 11:13 AM~17695857
> *http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/1767097589.html
> look at the 2 different head lights
> *


Lol....how's that possible


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

75 1/2


:scrutinize:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 3 2010, 01:21 AM~17682439
> *yea they can be the two way ones....
> 
> I had Boston speakers in mine....don't know what brand I'm gonna buy once my glasshouse is ready....
> *


will they work if the little tweeter in the middle is raised up a little??


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 4 2010, 04:50 PM~17697955
> *Lol....how's that possible
> *


accident and not put back togeather with the right parts...
perhaps


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jun 4 2010, 03:35 PM~17698272
> *will they work if the little tweeter in the middle is raised up a little??
> *


you will have to just try them, they should still work depending how high the tweeter sticks up.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know.. My 75 front end is starting to grow on me.. I guess it won't be too bad if I can't find the 76' clip?? :happysad:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jun 4 2010, 10:39 PM~17700107
> *I don't know.. My 75 front end is starting to grow on me.. I guess it won't be too bad if I can't find the 76' clip?? :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


AIN'T NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT CLIP!


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 31 2010, 03:45 PM~17656330
> *FROM THE PARK YESTERDAY!
> 
> 
> ...


Badass pic!!


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

UCE Miami


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

have to sell my ride brothers,9000 obo,call me with any questions,73000 og miles,tilt,a/c,fresh repaint,real 14/7 daytons,needs interior though,i have all interior panels and door panels they just need to be redone,also power seats and windows 5592137770/JESS


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 4 2010, 04:50 PM~17697955
> *Lol....how's that possible
> *


seen it in person like a year ago and tripped me out...


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 3 2010, 11:30 PM~17692464
> *
> :0
> HERE IS A FREEWAY SHOT......
> ...


your rollin shots always look sweet Sanchez....... :thumbsup:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 305MALIBU_@Jun 5 2010, 10:26 AM~17702691
> *UCE Miami
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass rag UCE..


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jun 4 2010, 09:39 PM~17700107
> *I don't know.. My 75 front end is starting to grow on me.. I guess it won't be too bad if I can't find the 76' clip?? :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


aint nun wrong with our front clip homie


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Jun 5 2010, 07:05 PM~17704711
> *your rollin shots always look sweet Sanchez....... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE.....OUT HERE NO MATTER WHERE I GO I GOTTA HIT A FREEWAY TO GET THERE.


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pics bro


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jun 3 2010, 09:51 PM~17691308
> *This car was clean! When is it coming back out???
> *


Thank bro, hopefully next year she will be back out


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jun 4 2010, 02:37 AM~17693268
> *MEMBERS ONLY CC..76...SAN DIEGO...TTMFT
> 
> 
> ...


*<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'> :0 :0 
every time i see this, its sitting on the floor real lookin real clean!!
:cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: *</span>


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

i got a set of front and rear 76 impala seats RED they look BRAND NEW no rips or anything on them pm me a price im out in canada


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

HAD TO SIGN IN JUST TO GET THIS OUT OF *PAGE 4* :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 7 2010, 01:15 PM~17718196
> *HAD TO SIGN IN JUST TO GET THIS OUT OF PAGE 4  :angry:
> *




dam.:.. where is everyone.....


(so any pics of the ride bro... or is it still in paint prison)


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Fellas, I searched but couldn't find anything. Would a 94 caddy front suspension work to use 13's?


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey dudes..... Will 14x8 Tru-Spokes fit on the rear with the Caddy axle swap? I don't want to buy wheels that don't fit. Any help would be appreciated....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jun 7 2010, 05:22 PM~17719803
> *Fellas, I searched but couldn't find anything. Would a 94 caddy front suspension work to use 13's?
> *


Nope bigbody rotors are the
same size as what you got


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jun 7 2010, 04:22 PM~17719805
> *Hey dudes..... Will 14x8 Tru-Spokes fit on the rear with the Caddy axle swap? I don't want to buy wheels that don't fit. Any help would be appreciated....
> *


they should homie ,the caddy rearend should work for you,if it doesn't let us G-HOUSE riders know....................


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 7 2010, 04:41 PM~17719933
> *Nope bigbody rotors are the
> same size as what you got
> *


x2


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jun 7 2010, 04:22 PM~17719803
> *Fellas, I searched but couldn't find anything. Would a 94 caddy front suspension work to use 13's?
> *


The upper front and lower control arms work perfect though  The original control arms in my Glasshouse where destroyed by a novice welder, i installed 93 Cadillac upper and lower control arms and they worked tits.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Jun 7 2010, 06:29 PM~17720336
> *The upper front and lower control arms work perfect though   The original control arms in my Glasshouse where destroyed by a novice welder, i installed 93 Cadillac upper and lower control arms and they worked tits.
> *


The arms work but he is asking to run 13's and as 509rider pointed out 13's will not work with out a bunch of fucking around.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jun 7 2010, 04:22 PM~17719805
> *Hey dudes..... Will 14x8 Tru-Spokes fit on the rear with the Caddy axle swap? I don't want to buy wheels that don't fit. Any help would be appreciated....
> *



I have a feeling if you had a cadi rear with 14x8's... it would close to stock rear with 14x7's


(not a big fan of 14 x 8's... too fat looking for me)


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

La Gente C.C :biggrin: 

at Night Life C.C...Santa Barbara


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks fellas, guess I'll stick to the 80's caprice or caddy. 

Ttt for the g/r house fam


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jun 7 2010, 05:46 PM~17720481
> *The arms work but he is asking to run 13's and as 509rider pointed out 13's will not work with out a bunch of fucking around.
> *


I know what he asked, notice I put in there the word "though", lotta times the control arms on these cars are destroyed by the 1" solid plate extensions that where popular in the 90's. Never hurts anyone to figure out a new source of parts.


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Jun 8 2010, 12:33 AM~17724379
> *I know what he asked, notice I put in there the word "though", lotta times the control arms on these cars are destroyed by the 1" solid  plate extensions that where popular in the 90's. Never hurts anyone to figure out a new source of parts.
> *


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

never seen da quarter window like dat...looks like a 77-79 cadi quarter window :dunno: does anybody know?


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Jun 6 2010, 12:50 AM~17707243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

IMPALAS cc!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Jun 7 2010, 06:44 PM~17721017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 03:35 PM~17730088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 04:35 PM~17730088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR HAS COME A LONG WAY....LOOKING GOOD HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm just trying to hold my own now that I live in Dirty's city.

Good seeing you on Sunday, Dirty.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Jun 8 2010, 09:04 PM~17732552
> *I'm just trying to hold my own now that I live in Dirty's city.
> 
> Good seeing you on Sunday, Dirty.
> ...




I'M GLAD YOU DOWN HERE NOW HOMIE......WE NEED TO GET A SHOT OF US IN THEM STREETS.......FREEWAY MASHIN!


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 03:33 PM~17730073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dad's homie back in the day had his done like that its jus extra vinal on the window to make it look smaller


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Jun 8 2010, 08:04 PM~17732552
> *I'm just trying to hold my own now that I live in Dirty's city.
> 
> Good seeing you on Sunday, Dirty.
> ...



nice 74'


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

i havent posted in here for a while but here is my progress. next stop kandy's


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 02:35 PM~17730088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Boxer!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Jun 9 2010, 09:51 AM~17736219
> *i havent posted in here for a while but here is my progress. next stop kandy's
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808+Jun 8 2010, 03:28 PM~17730036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't this a factory option???


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 9 2010, 09:01 AM~17736793
> *:cheesy: Me likey!
> Wasn't this a factory option???
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Jun 7 2010, 06:44 PM~17721017
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jun 9 2010, 08:36 AM~17736598
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Jun 9 2010, 07:51 AM~17736219
> *i havent posted in here for a while but here is my progress. next stop kandy's
> 
> 
> ...



looks good bro... can't wait til I'm at that stage


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jun 8 2010, 03:21 PM~17729959
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Jun 9 2010, 02:22 PM~17738578
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE FUN! :yes:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 02:35 PM~17730088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOXER GOT NEW SHOES :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jun 9 2010, 11:59 AM~17738910
> *LOOKS LIKE FUN! :yes:
> *


SUP HUGO


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 9 2010, 10:11 AM~17737354
> *looks good bro... can't wait til I'm at that stage
> *


thanks


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 8 2010, 08:02 PM~17732525
> *THIS CAR HAS COME A LONG WAY....LOOKING GOOD HOMIE! :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks homie just tryna keep up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jun 9 2010, 01:03 PM~17738943
> *BOXER  GOT NEW  SHOES :biggrin:
> *


ya I had to!!!! the other ones were hurting MaryJanes feet!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jun 9 2010, 01:03 PM~17738943
> *BOXER  GOT NEW  SHOES :biggrin:
> *


FINALLY SEEN THIS 75 IN SAN BERNARDINO IT WUS LOOKIN NICE HOPEFULLY WHEN IM DONE WITH MINES IT WILL LOOK AS GOOD AS MARYJANE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 9 2010, 10:26 PM~17745011
> *Thanks homie just tryna keep up!!! :biggrin:
> *


yea glasshouse look great boxer


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 9 2010, 10:31 PM~17745075
> *ya I had to!!!! the other ones were hurting MaryJanes feet!!! :biggrin:
> *


one love to you bro' - your ride is tight. i would roll that across the GOLDEN GATE BRIDGE and floss lika mutha - rolling like BART :biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 9 2010, 10:31 PM~17745075
> *ya I had to!!!! the other ones were hurting MaryJanes feet!!! :biggrin:
> *


need to post some pics of the new shoes boxer :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 9 2010, 09:31 PM~17745075
> *ya I had to!!!! the other ones were hurting MaryJanes feet!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Jun 10 2010, 07:31 AM~17747469
> *need to post some pics of the new shoes boxer :thumbsup:
> *


sup Hector ..... how's everything


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jun 9 2010, 03:04 PM~17738949
> *SUP HUGO
> *


Sup Bro! nothing much over here. I have the house getting painted at the shop. Should be ready in july with a new look


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump for the g fam..
lookin good.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Rollin chinas


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 11 2010, 12:05 AM~17756523
> *Rollin chinas
> 
> 
> ...


SO WHAT HAPPEN ARE THEY GONNA REPAIR OR REPLACE THE Z


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jun 11 2010, 01:25 AM~17756649
> *SO WHAT HAPPEN ARE THEY GONNA REPAIR OR REPLACE THE Z
> *


Don't know, he has had it for atleast a week and a half, hasent returned my pm still


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jun 9 2010, 09:22 AM~17736964
> *yes :biggrin:
> *


ok thanks...i figure i ask cause i never seen it like dat before and plus back home u hardly even see these rides rollin...i had a 75 years back and till dis day still only got a couple rollin da island but now im in vegas i see alot of dem...


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 10 2010, 01:18 AM~17746322
> *one love to you bro' - your ride is tight. i would roll that across the GOLDEN GATE BRIDGE and floss lika mutha - rolling like BART :biggrin:
> *


JUST WANNA THANK ALL MY G HOUSE BROTHERS 4 THE COMPLAMENTS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 04:33 PM~17730073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS EITHER A FACTORY OR DEALER OPTION

BUT THEY WERE DONE VERY NICE, NOT HOME MADE, AND THE ORIGINAL LONG WINDOW IS WHAT`S SHOWING. THEY JUST COVERED MOST OF IT UP.
I REMEMBER SEEING A FEW OF THEM BACK IN THE DAY, AND IT WASN`T UNTIL I SAW ONE AT A JUNK YARD, SAW HOW THEY DID IT.


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 9 2010, 09:01 AM~17736793
> *:cheesy: Me likey!
> Wasn't this a factory option???
> *


yea, but i think only for 76' Big Marc...........


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jun 10 2010, 07:54 PM~17753152
> *Sup Bro! nothing much over here. I have the house getting painted at the shop. Should be ready in july with a new look
> *


  

finally got my nardi.
thanks to harbourareaphil for the deal. looks real good. no damage. now to get time to install it. lol. that seems to be my catch.. 
and with the birth of my first kid i got even less time. lol. 
anyways onto the important stuff... 
PICS... lol
:biggrin: 


























:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jun 9 2010, 09:31 PM~17745075
> *ya I had to!!!! the other ones were hurting MaryJanes feet!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: POST PICS BRO :naughty:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jun 10 2010, 05:54 PM~17753152
> *Sup Bro! nothing much over here. I have the house getting painted at the shop. Should be ready in july with a new look
> *


THATS GOOD BRO POST PICS WHEN SHE DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 11 2010, 01:05 AM~17756523
> *Rollin chinas
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oooooooooh awwwwwwwwww Still looks great :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

QUOTE/65impalasfounder,Jun 8 2010, 03:44 PM








I like that CAPRICE front end</span>[/i][/b]



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I`LL BE TKING THIS OUT THIS WEEKEND TO SHOW


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 11 2010, 08:15 PM~17763790
> *
> 
> finally got my nardi.
> ...


that looks like a 14inch i like the 15inch on a glass house nice wheel


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 11 2010, 10:17 PM~17764583
> *I`LL BE TKING THIS OUT THIS WEEKEND TO SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 11 2010, 09:17 PM~17764583
> *I`LL BE TKING THIS OUT THIS WEEKEND TO SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


man that is clean :wow:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jun 11 2010, 09:18 PM~17764587
> *that looks like a 14inch i like the 15inch on a glass house nice wheel
> *


X2!!!Big wheel for a big dude in a big car!!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse+Jun 11 2010, 07:09 PM~17763732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I opted for the billet polished adapter,don't really car for the blk.That Nardi adapter is $110 damn near everywhere you go.I got the 3 hole grant and then the billet adapter hub total price $56.Gonna paint the hub same color as car and the adapter will line right up to the wheel chrome and look clean (I hope).Congrats on your woodgrain wheel!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 11 2010, 09:47 PM~17764791
> *man that is clean :wow:
> *



I'm waiting for big RY to buy it so we can go cruise


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 11 2010, 11:39 PM~17765179
> *I'm waiting for big RY to buy it so we can go cruise
> *


YOU KNOW HE PROBABLY WILL :0


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

they sell a billet adapter at pomona swapmeet that fits the nardis you got to tell them is for a nardi is the oid man & his son they are the biggest steering wheel spot out there $35


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea... they look better... but this was just an og all nardi, set-up....





I dipped in my 74' impala... for about 12 years...... :420:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 11 2010, 07:15 PM~17763790
> *
> 
> finally got my nardi.
> ...


glad everything went smoothly.....did you get the gram of og hulk kush I put in the box.... lol



or is customs smoking it.... lmao just kidding.... 

congrats once again bro on the new baby..........


my son dipped glasshouse since he was born......


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 11 2010, 11:03 PM~17765345
> *YOU KNOW HE PROBABLY WILL :0
> *



I have faith he will do the right thing.... I really like that car....

if he don't once I pay my escalade off....I'll have to go back to the credit union

ten payments left.... :naughty: :420:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Jun 11 2010, 11:03 PM~17765345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not comoplaining just didn't want to spend another $100 after paying $472 for the wheel and shifter.I guess if I found one cheap I just could have painted it as well but this was an easier way out.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

right on USO....we gonna half to have one badass glasshouse cruise one day...


with all of our rides.... (and that's fucking everyone...we know dirty will bring it...)....


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 12 2010, 01:30 AM~17765916
> *right on USO....we gonna half to have one badass glasshouse cruise one day...
> with all of our rides.... (and that's fucking everyone...we know dirty will bring it...)....
> :biggrin:
> *


I agree!!!Unfortunately I won't be done til near SS so I guess next years GH Picnin I will make it,at least to meet everyone!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 12 2010, 12:38 AM~17765939
> *I agree!!!Unfortunately I won't be done til near SS so I guess next years GH Picnin I will make it,at least to meet everyone!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jun 12 2010, 12:56 AM~17765587
> *they sell a billet adapter at pomona swapmeet that fits the nardis you got to tell them is for a nardi is the oid man & his son they are the biggest steering wheel spot out there $35
> *


I got one of those billet adapters on ebay and the hole for the horn wire is in the wrong place and the wheel is not straight, gonna have to drill a new one.


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

whats up with the TOP DOGG? :wave:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 11 2010, 09:17 PM~17764583
> *I`LL BE TKING THIS OUT THIS WEEKEND TO SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!that chrome around the back quarter window looks sweet homie ,shit the whole car does homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Jun 12 2010, 10:19 AM~17767320
> *whats up with the TOP DOGG? :wave:
> *



Still here.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 11 2010, 09:17 PM~17764583
> *I`LL BE TKING THIS OUT THIS WEEKEND TO SHOW
> 
> 
> ...



thats what im talking about!


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

:biggrin: work in progress...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER+Jun 11 2010, 10:18 PM~17764587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha. customs probably gots it. lol. took long enough to get here too. I gotta find a better way to get stuff sent up. 
Thanks again for everything.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Jun 12 2010, 03:22 PM~17768780
> *thats what im talking about!
> *


16,500 original miles on this one! still new!
everythings original to the car, except the tires


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

damnnnn homies glasshouse fest is dieng out we neeed more pics mine will be comin up soon tons of pics... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 12 2010, 08:47 PM~17770904
> *16,500 original miles on this one! still new!
> everythings original to the car, except the tires
> 
> ...



where you taking it too?

more pics... please


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 13 2010, 12:11 AM~17772511
> *where you taking it too?
> 
> more pics... please
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

glasshouse in la for 1500 :biggrin: 
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/1787780490.html


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jun 12 2010, 11:56 PM~17768939
> *:biggrin: work in progress...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD FRANCE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 11 2010, 01:05 AM~17756523
> *Rollin chinas
> 
> 
> ...


Key word "Rollin" not sitting in the garage.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 13 2010, 02:11 AM~17772511
> *where you taking it too?
> 
> more pics... please
> *


THE O.C. DUKES WERE INVITED TO THE 14TH ANNUAL RED, WHITE &BLUE REVIEW CAR SHOW THAT MEGUIARS PUT ON


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jun 13 2010, 02:20 PM~17775129
> *glasshouse in la for 1500 :biggrin:
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/1787780490.html
> *


looks like a good come up for someone!!!would like to see it on some 13's or 14'


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

That's up fellas
Looking praper very very nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jun 13 2010, 10:22 PM~17778776
> *That's up fellas
> Looking praper very very nice
> *


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jun 13 2010, 10:22 PM~17778776
> *That's what's up fellas
> Looking proper very very nice
> *


:dunno:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## GONNA FIND HER 39 (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@May 27 2010, 05:51 PM~17626806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 14 2010, 08:27 AM~17781137
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## GONNA FIND HER 39 (Jun 24, 2009)

WHAT UP EL CHICANO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

1976 promo :yes:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

WUS UP TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAM


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THE MISSING HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2010, 06:50 PM~17785894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those wheels are sweet..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jun 13 2010, 05:39 PM~17775823
> *Key word "Rollin" not sitting in the garage.
> *


like he said. at least you out enjoying it,


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2010, 06:50 PM~17785894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN FOR A SECOND I THOUGHT THAT WAS MINE LOL!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 13 2010, 07:33 PM~17776946
> *THE O.C. DUKES WERE INVITED TO THE 14TH ANNUAL RED, WHITE &BLUE REVIEW CAR SHOW THAT MEGUIARS PUT ON
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2010, 05:49 PM~17785884
> *
> 
> 
> ...



released from prison.... dam flaked out.... I love it


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 14 2010, 10:17 PM~17789672
> *released from prison.... dam flaked out.... I love it
> *


yup he is happy to see his house again just a little more touches candy and striping and it will be out :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 14 2010, 07:37 PM~17787054
> *DAMN FOR A SECOND I THOUGHT THAT WAS MINE LOL!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

THE HOMIE BOXER!!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2010, 10:36 PM~17789978
> *yup he is happy to see his house again just a little more touches candy and striping and it will be out :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

<span style='font-family:Geneva'><span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>I get to come into the Glashouse Fest and post MY ride! It's a good start, Rebuilt from the Radiator to the Rear End, Decent Interior, Skirts an Caps. Set Up was just being put in 2 Pumps and Racked for 6 (Need Batts and Noids) and a rediculous 2" Tuck that gots to go, looks retarded if you ask me. Runs like a champ, anybody from So. Cal knows about the 91 Fwy from O*C to IE at 4m...you best pack a lunch cause it is gonna be a while! It was hot, and it didn't overheat and ran like a champ. Here are some pics.</span>












































































































my brother paints so I'm going to hit it with a fresh primer, find me some fillers and then I got to pick the right color.

Philip.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jun 15 2010, 12:27 PM~17793428
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'><span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>I get to come into the Glashouse Fest and post MY ride! It's a good start, Rebuilt from the Radiator to the Rear End, Decent Interior, Skirts an Caps. Set Up was just being put in 2 Pumps and Racked for 6 (Need Batts and Noids) and a rediculous 2" Tuck that gots to go, looks retarded if you ask me. Runs like a champ, anybody from So. Cal knows about the 91 Fwy from O*C to IE at 4m...you best pack a lunch cause it is gonna be a while! It was hot, and it didn't overheat and ran like a champ. Here are some pics.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOH A STRAIGHT LICENSE PLATE TUB......THAT'S WHAT'S UP! A LOT OF FOOLS AIN'T GOT THAT!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looks good bro...just kinda trying to figure out..original caprice or impala, cuz it has both badges on it...

something about grey primer


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 15 2010, 01:34 PM~17794026
> *looks good bro...just kinda trying to figure out..original caprice or impala, cuz it has both badges on it...
> 
> something about grey primer
> *


I WOULD SAY IMPALA......A LOT EASIER TO PUT THAT FRONT ON THAN TO ADD THAT EMBLEM ON THE SIDE.


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 15 2010, 11:39 AM~17794069
> *I WOULD SAY IMPALA......A LOT EASIER TO PUT THAT FRONT ON THAN TO ADD THAT EMBLEM ON THE SIDE.
> *



Honestly, it had me trippin too. It has the Impala Custom on the side and on the Pink. The Caprice on the front is gonna go. I just want it to be correct. Gracias for the compliments, like I said, i've been upto like page 270 on this thread...I'm glad I made it with my own. That Tuck is exaggerated, hate how it looks like that. I want it to lay frame, not hop...so they are out of there first chance I get.

Philip.


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jun 15 2010, 10:27 AM~17793428
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'><span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>I get to come into the Glashouse Fest and post MY ride! It's a good start, Rebuilt from the Radiator to the Rear End, Decent Interior, Skirts an Caps. Set Up was just being put in 2 Pumps and Racked for 6 (Need Batts and Noids) and a rediculous 2" Tuck that gots to go, looks retarded if you ask me. Runs like a champ, anybody from So. Cal knows about the 91 Fwy from O*C to IE at 4m...you best pack a lunch cause it is gonna be a while! It was hot, and it didn't overheat and ran like a champ. Here are some pics.</span>
> 
> 
> ...



 SO YOUR THE ONE THA BOUGHT THAT HUH!! THATS THA CAR THAT WAS ON CRAIGSLIST UP N ORANDE COUNTY HUH!! I WAS GONNA TRADE HOMEBOY MY STOCK 98 LINC WIT A SETUP FO THAT SHYT!! BUT HE WAS BULLSHITTIN FO LIKE THREE DAYS!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: ITS ALL GOOD THOU IMMA JUST CONTINUE WIT MY LINC AND FINSH IT I GOT EVERYTHANG JUS GOTTA CUT IT OUT !! :naughty: LOOKS GOOD THOU MAN !! GOOD LUCK WIT THA CAR!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jun 15 2010, 01:34 PM~17794026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its lookin good man.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 15 2010, 06:26 PM~17796712
> *i would have said impala as well because the tail lights dont wrap around.. for some reason i thought that was a Major difference between the impala and caprice
> its lookin good man.
> *


'74 CAPRICE DON'T WRAP AROUND.......BUT THEY GOT REFLECTORS WHERE IT LOOKS CHROME......THE IMPALA'S ARE PAINTED RED......









BEFORE WITH ORIGINAL PAINTED TAIL LIGHTS









AFTER I HAD THEM CHROMED


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jun 15 2010, 11:27 AM~17793428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kinda looks like the pic MR.74 took of my 74'


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 15 2010, 08:49 PM~17798468
> *kinda looks like the pic MR.74 took of my 74'
> *


pretty close


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jun 15 2010, 12:27 PM~17793428
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'><span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>I get to come into the Glashouse Fest and post MY ride! It's a good start, Rebuilt from the Radiator to the Rear End, Decent Interior, Skirts an Caps. Set Up was just being put in 2 Pumps and Racked for 6 (Need Batts and Noids) and a rediculous 2" Tuck that gots to go, looks retarded if you ask me. Runs like a champ, anybody from So. Cal knows about the 91 Fwy from O*C to IE at 4m...you best pack a lunch cause it is gonna be a while! It was hot, and it didn't overheat and ran like a champ. Here are some pics.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE. MY 76 IMPALA LANDAU NOT FOR SALE ANYMORE IS A KEEPER IS GOING TO GET JUICED UP HERE IN A COUPLE OF DAYS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks brother....that's a great pic....


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 15 2010, 06:52 PM~17796916
> *'74 CAPRICE DON'T WRAP AROUND.......BUT THEY GOT REFLECTORS WHERE IT LOOKS CHROME......THE IMPALA'S ARE PAINTED RED......
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man.
and thanks for the bit of knowledge.. that is something i had no clue about.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jun 15 2010, 09:22 PM~17799952
> * NICE. MY 76 IMPALA LANDAU NOT FOR SALE ANYMORE IS A KEEPER IS GOING TO GET JUICED UP HERE IN A COUPLE OF DAYS
> *



Eso Big Stomper! if I didnt get mines I would be todo aguites! I've gone thru like 7 rides in a year, a GHouse was always the prize. Imagen a Glass House "Run" would be the Chet! I was looking at "Heartbreaker" on YouTube...those GHouses where firme.

I want to sport some 175/70's and Hubcaps and Lay Frame! I'll keep it posted!


Saul, that primer looks De La Quellas! The Green one too!

Sanchez, your build is tight!

HA Phil...Damn it! I like your Bumper Guards and Fillers! Plus I don't have the Shoulder Seat Belts...probable cause to get pulled over right there, that should be my first hunt! I like that yours don't have that tuck...  


Philip.


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

oops
:biggrin:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jun 2 2010, 09:09 PM~17681219
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is it...All Time Favorites right here...almost 2:am got to get off this Fest!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jun 15 2010, 11:27 AM~17793428
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'><span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>I get to come into the Glashouse Fest and post MY ride! It's a good start, Rebuilt from the Radiator to the Rear End, Decent Interior, Skirts an Caps. Set Up was just being put in 2 Pumps and Racked for 6 (Need Batts and Noids) and a rediculous 2" Tuck that gots to go, looks retarded if you ask me. Runs like a champ, anybody from So. Cal knows about the 91 Fwy from O*C to IE at 4m...you best pack a lunch cause it is gonna be a while! It was hot, and it didn't overheat and ran like a champ. Here are some pics.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: 

Nice find!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 14 2010, 04:49 PM~17785884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

WILL POST PICTURES OF HER WHEN SHE COMES HOME WITH THE NEW LOOK


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

MY OLD ONE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 15 2010, 09:14 PM~17798868
> *pretty close
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jun 16 2010, 10:24 AM~17803860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no mames buey! lo unico que le hisiste al pinche carro es nomas ponerle la plaka :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 16 2010, 12:01 AM~17800440
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: LOOKS LIKE MY OLD ONE BACK IN "98" :cheesy:


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

still lookin for a good hood for a 76


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

saw this on the random pic topic


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 16 2010, 07:36 PM~17809081
> *no mames buey! lo unico que le hisiste al pinche carro es nomas ponerle la  plaka  :biggrin:
> *


DO YOU SEE YOUR PLAQE ON THE BACK WINDOW???? THEN DONT WORRY WHAT I DID OR DIDNT DO TO IT GRACIAS


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 1 2008, 03:15 PM~12304454
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Think I wanna paint it Black!


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DaProdigy+Jun 16 2010, 11:28 PM~17811061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ninja: eso ya calienta


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jun 16 2010, 11:43 PM~17811716
> *there is one at the wilmington  pickyour part of the 710fwy  :biggrin:
> wtf :wow:
> :ninja: eso ya calienta
> *


LA NETA QE SI


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 16 2010, 11:55 PM~17811329
> *saw this on the random pic topic
> 
> 
> ...


good ol' new zealand :0


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jun 17 2010, 01:12 AM~17811924
> *LA NETA QE SI
> *


que te calento el pedorro


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jun 17 2010, 12:18 AM~17811968
> *que te calento el pedorro
> *


PRESTAME TU ATENCION :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jun 17 2010, 01:51 AM~17812171
> *PRESTAME TU ATENCION :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

i have a ? about the quater top vinyl is it directly glued on to the roof or is it glued on some time of fiberglass board because im thinking bout buying one this weekend but the vinyl is coming off near window bottom right under the word landau n i dont know if its rusted apart or just bubbling up from cushion getting wet


----------



## DAVID63 (Aug 26, 2008)

i am looking for a trunk for a 75 caprice vert let me know


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Jun 17 2010, 02:02 AM~17812434
> *i have a ? about the quater top vinyl is it directly glued on to the roof or is it glued on some time of fiberglass board because im thinking bout buying one this weekend but the vinyl is coming off near window bottom right under the word landau n i dont know if its rusted apart or just bubbling up from cushion getting wet
> *


vinal glued to metal.....what your seeing is rust...typical problem with vinal tops


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Jun 17 2010, 03:02 AM~17812434
> *i have a ? about the quater top vinyl is it directly glued on to the roof or is it glued on some time of fiberglass board because im thinking bout buying one this weekend but the vinyl is coming off near window bottom right under the word landau n i dont know if its rusted apart or just bubbling up from cushion getting wet
> *


Yer gonna peel it off and have something *LIKE THIS*!!!    hno: :rant: :rant:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

by far that's the worse I've seen...

looks like it will be a nice challenge though....cordless sawzall... and a donor


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 16 2010, 09:55 PM~17811329
> *saw this on the random pic topic
> 
> 
> ...


its probably really tough to find a good one of those dash pads :0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jun 16 2010, 07:36 PM~17809081
> *no mames buey! lo unico que le hisiste al pinche carro es nomas ponerle la  plaka  :biggrin:
> *


CAMARADA LE ACABA DE JALAR LOS BIGOTES AL TIGRE


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 17 2010, 03:04 PM~17817461
> *CAMARADA LE ACABA DE JALAR LOS BIGOTES AL TIGRE
> *


MEJOR JALAME OTRO COSA Q-VO PINCHE SAUL COMO ESTAS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAVID63_@Jun 17 2010, 08:50 AM~17813607
> *i am looking for a trunk for a 75 caprice vert let me know
> *


I BELIEVE ANY 4 DOOR WILL WORK.....I THINK I SEEN THAT IN HERE BEFORE,


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach+Jun 17 2010, 03:02 AM~17812434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this made me feel a bit better.. but not much .lol.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Jun 17 2010, 03:02 AM~17812434
> *i have a ? about the quater top vinyl is it directly glued on to the roof or is it glued on some time of fiberglass board because im thinking bout buying one this weekend but the vinyl is coming off near window bottom right under the word landau n i dont know if its rusted apart or just bubbling up from cushion getting wet
> *


they are just glued down, your rust bubbles will be bigger after you remove everything
that`s the problem with the landau roof.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 17 2010, 05:53 PM~17818724
> *reading this made my stomach turn.. that sick sick feeling..
> 
> this made me feel a bit better.. but not much .lol.
> *


this is the only part on mine :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 17 2010, 05:25 PM~17818561
> *I BELIEVE ANY 4 DOOR WILL WORK.....I THINK I SEEN THAT IN HERE BEFORE,
> *


took the words right out of my mouth Sanchez.. :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jun 17 2010, 02:47 PM~17816826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I look at that pic, I think of a scary movie, with the monster jumping out at ya! :run:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jun 17 2010, 03:09 PM~17817514
> *MEJOR JALAME OTRO COSA Q-VO PINCHE SAUL COMO ESTAS
> *


Que onda Jay how u doing k dice el 5


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jun 17 2010, 10:36 PM~17821295
> *Still looking for a donor, that way I don't have to fabricate every piece.. I need to get the back window trim off so I can start removing the rear window.. Can't find the tool to take the trim off..
> When I look at that pic, I think of a scary movie, with the monster jumping out at ya!  :run:
> *


you can make that tool by cutting the same notch in a putty knife like the tool my bro posted


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 17 2010, 10:50 PM~17821391
> *Que onda Jay how u doing k dice el 5
> *


ITS AT THE PAINT SHOP GETTING A NEW DRESS SHOULD BE CUT AND BUFFED BY SATURDAY :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..CC...SAN DIEGO...ON THE WAY TO THE SHOW LAST WEEKEND


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

update pic :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jun 18 2010, 04:29 PM~17826920
> *update pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 18 2010, 05:31 PM~17827345
> *  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


2 more weeks and painted :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jun 18 2010, 06:31 PM~17827765
> *2 more weeks and painted :biggrin:
> *


what color?


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 18 2010, 06:57 PM~17827949
> *what color?
> *


black dawg :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jun 18 2010, 07:11 PM~17828047
> *black dawg  :biggrin:
> *


yeah black looks good


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 18 2010, 07:32 PM~17828207
> *yeah black looks good
> 
> 
> ...


hell yah dawg cant wait till i bring it out wazup with urz....


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jun 18 2010, 07:52 PM~17828342
> *hell yah dawg cant wait till i bring it out wazup with urz....
> *


mine runs need to install the glass..but right now my bro and I are working on getting his 76 back on the frame and running :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jun 18 2010, 07:11 PM~17828047
> *black dawg  :biggrin:
> *


all bullshit aside..... even if you think it's straight.... block it and pour another gallon of primer...and block it again...


black needs to be straight as fuck


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 18 2010, 08:28 PM~17828603
> *mine runs need to install the glass..but right now my bro and I are working on getting his 76 back on the frame and running :biggrin:
> *


hell yah homie we need some more glasshouses out :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 18 2010, 08:31 PM~17828620
> *all bullshit aside..... even if you think it's straight.... block it and pour another gallon of primer...and block it again...
> black needs to be straight as fuck
> *


hell yah dawg did it like 3 times already my painters getting down :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jun 18 2010, 07:56 PM~17828784
> *:biggrin:
> hell yah dawg did it like 3 times already my painters getting down :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Jun 14 2010, 10:44 PM~17790075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a badass ride!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Jun 18 2010, 08:20 PM~17828560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICKK G HOUSE...NICE SHOT OMAR760....MEMBERS ONLY..CC TTMFT


----------



## lckyal (Dec 15, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 18 2010, 07:31 PM~17828620
> *all bullshit aside..... even if you think it's straight.... block it and pour another gallon of primer...and block it again...
> black needs to be straight as fuck
> *



Im picking up some black primer today and just gonna lay it on thick, block it and do it again! hopefully I'll throw the 175/70's on it today! 

can't wait to see your '75 Pomona Rider...I finally got my GHouse!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Jun 19 2010, 01:15 AM~17830518
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jun 19 2010, 06:47 AM~17831139
> *Im picking up some black primer today and just gonna lay it on thick, block it and do it again! hopefully I'll throw the 175/70's on it today!
> 
> can't wait to see your '75 Pomona Rider...I finally got my GHouse!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Jun 19 2010, 03:15 AM~17830518
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jun 17 2010, 08:29 PM~17816132
> *Yer gonna peel it off and have something LIKE THIS!!!       hno:  :rant:  :rant:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hno:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jun 19 2010, 07:47 AM~17831139
> *Im picking up some black primer today and just gonna lay it on thick, block it and do it again! hopefully I'll throw the 175/70's on it today!
> 
> can't wait to see your '75 Pomona Rider...I finally got my GHouse!
> *


thats wazup dawg looks good homie cant wait to bring out mine :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Sitting in a junkyard in san berdo


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:tears:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jun 20 2010, 12:50 AM~17836482
> *:tears:
> *


x2


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 19 2010, 10:36 PM~17836166
> *Sitting in a junkyard in san berdo
> 
> 
> ...


there's some good stuff there....someone needs some of those


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 19 2010, 11:36 PM~17836166
> *Sitting in a junkyard in san berdo
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 FOR SOME REASON, I LIKE THOSE JUNKYARD G HOUSE PICS.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 16 2010, 10:55 PM~17811329
> *saw this on the random pic topic
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know the color code for this paint or have more pics 
This is the color combo I'm go for on my Glasshouse


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 18 2010, 11:35 PM~17830009
> *
> *


a few pics of your 4 year project going back together :wow: 























:420:
HAPPY FATHERS DAY EVERYONE


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 20 2010, 11:18 AM~17838595
> *Anyone know the color code for this paint or have  more pics
> This is the color combo I'm go for on my Glasshouse
> *


that green is nice


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

Happy Fathers Day, Glass House Family!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is some updated pics as of today...front fender need a skim coat, hood and quarter panel were made straight! :biggrin: Should be black primer tomorrow

175/70's with the Hubcaps by tomorrow too! 

All I need is batteries and noids...gonna lay it on the ground!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jun 20 2010, 06:43 PM~17841249
> *Here is some updated pics as of today...front fender need a skim coat, hood and quarter panel were made straight! :biggrin:  Should be black primer tomorrow
> 
> 175/70's with the Hubcaps by tomorrow too!
> ...


SHE LOOKING NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## SapSapSapo (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is my '76 Impala "UNIQUE PLEASURE"


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SapSapSapo_@Jun 20 2010, 09:45 PM~17841700
> *Here is my '76 Impala "UNIQUE PLEASURE"
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE!!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SapSapSapo_@Jun 20 2010, 09:45 PM~17841700
> *Here is my '76 Impala "UNIQUE PLEASURE"
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: Was checking it out today in the new LRM.. :thumbsup: With the lovely lady posing next to it..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jun 20 2010, 01:11 PM~17839214
> *a few pics of your 4 year project going back together :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SapSapSapo_@Jun 20 2010, 09:45 PM~17841700
> *Here is my '76 Impala "UNIQUE PLEASURE"
> 
> 
> ...


that is a sweet ride man.
anymore pics of it online anywhere?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..CC..SAN DIEGO...MY BROTHERS 76 G HOUSE...


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 15 2010, 05:52 PM~17796916
> *'74 CAPRICE DON'T WRAP AROUND.......BUT THEY GOT REFLECTORS WHERE IT LOOKS CHROME......THE IMPALA'S ARE PAINTED RED......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

for sale 74 Impala parts


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

72 Caprice bezels


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

for sale


----------



## lckyal (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 15 2010, 07:52 PM~17796916
> *'74 CAPRICE DON'T WRAP AROUND.......BUT THEY GOT REFLECTORS WHERE IT LOOKS CHROME......THE IMPALA'S ARE PAINTED RED......
> 
> 
> ...


You making Odessa show this year?


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 21 2010, 01:09 AM~17842564
> *that is a sweet ride man.
> anymore pics of it online anywhere?
> *



El Sapo is always working so I'll chime in and post some pics for him. :biggrin: 
I had these already.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats a good looking car for sure man. he did a good job with it.

that color just makes you stare. lol.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Jun 19 2010, 02:15 AM~17830518
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## nuestroestilo806 (May 24, 2010)

Hey I'm sellin a 72 impala convertible!! Gots 2 pumps 10 switches!! Needs lil work!! Can't put pics up but txt me or call if u want me to send some!! 214 -455-2250!!


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Jun 21 2010, 02:15 PM~17847246
> *El Sapo is always working so I'll chime in and post some pics for him.  :biggrin:
> I had these already.
> 
> ...


Beautifull ride homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

My girl had a date with the striper :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jun 21 2010, 08:03 PM~17850033
> *My girl had a date with the striper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Ben,car looks amazing in person and even more gorgeous at night ticcling all those beautiful colors.I can't wait for my turn and hopefully shit all over you!!!LMFAO,naw I'm playing homie but for real GH is bang'n even better than before.Congrats USO.


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jun 21 2010, 08:03 PM~17850033
> *My girl had a date with the striper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks GOOD Ben.........
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

wow..... glasshouse looks better than ever....


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jun 21 2010, 09:03 PM~17850033
> *My girl had a date with the striper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:  beautiful


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jun 21 2010, 08:03 PM~17850033
> *My girl had a date with the striper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD BEN HOPEFULLY MINE LOOKS AS CLEAN AS YOURS WHEN I PICK IT UP THIS WEEK


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jun 21 2010, 08:03 PM~17850033
> *My girl had a date with the striper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

does anyone got any or know where 2 get 74 caprice taillight lenses??


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

All these Glasshouses are great inspiration keep them coming :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC+Jun 21 2010, 09:13 PM~17851062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks My Brother,,, and I'm sure your baby will come out clean it's the GT way  

THANKS EVERYBODY I APPRECIATE THE PROPS IT KEEPS ME GOING :cheesy: 
I'LL HAVE TO HAVE MY BROTHER POPEYE DO A REAL PHOTO SHOOT SO SHE REALLY LOOKS GOOD


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jun 21 2010, 08:03 PM~17850033
> *My girl had a date with the striper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jun 21 2010, 08:03 PM~17850033
> *My girl had a date with the striper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


simple and clean! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jun 21 2010, 07:03 PM~17850033
> *My girl had a date with the striper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jun 21 2010, 07:03 PM~17850033
> *My girl had a date with the striper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: SHE LOOKS REAL NICE BEN
:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Jun 21 2010, 02:15 PM~17847246
> *El Sapo is always working so I'll chime in and post some pics for him.  :biggrin:
> I had these already.
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE SHE BAD ASSSSSSSSSSS
:naughty:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jun 22 2010, 05:32 PM~17859096
> *Thanks My Big USO but shit on me never, we can share that GLASSHOUSE spot light  :cheesy:
> 
> THANKS EVERYBODY I APPRECIATE THE PROPS IT KEEPS ME GOING  :cheesy:
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN+Jun 21 2010, 09:03 PM~17850033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ride.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 22 2010, 03:59 PM~17858810
> *All these Glasshouses are great inspiration keep them coming  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SapSapSapo (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jun 21 2010, 10:03 PM~17850033
> *My girl had a date with the striper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 looks good bro 
:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious+Jun 21 2010, 03:53 PM~17847052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been going thru the pages of the Fest on here...im in the 400's and much props to you guys who have done the dew with your GHouses. Well, I've had mine a week and already made it "Mine"...my homie has been giving my new ride a body massage  and my bro gave her the Jenny Jones makeover! :biggrin: Tomorow I will put the Fender trims and clean up the inside...throw on the 175's and take it for a cruise! Here are some updated pics as of tonight...

Taped and Masked









Untaped and Unmasked, popped the Scipts back in to (Impala/Chevrolet).









Still got to clean the Hubs.









Other side, tomorrow I am going to steel wool it and take some pics in the day time.









:biggrin: 









And it was my brother's Birthday today...he was working on my car all day! I bought him a cake though!

I'll keep updating as I make changes to it...next up is the dash, going to Fiberglass it. Thinking about Flaking the Top and Flaking the Dash, Fiberglassing the Arm Rests and the back where the speakers are and flaking those to match too. Any input would be appreciated. 

TTT for the Glasshouse Riders!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jun 22 2010, 10:21 PM~17863027
> *I've been going thru the pages of the Fest on here...im in the 400's and much props to you guys who have done the dew with your GHouses. Well, I've had mine a week and already made it "Mine"...my homie has been giving my new ride a body massage    and my bro gave her the Jenny Jones makeover! :biggrin: Tomorow I will put the Fender trims and clean up the inside...throw on the 175's and take it for a cruise! Here are some updated pics as of tonight...
> 
> Taped and Masked
> ...


YOU PUTTING SOME OVER TIME SHES LOOKING GOOD PRIMERED :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jun 21 2010, 07:03 PM~17850033
> *My girl had a date with the striper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jun 21 2010, 09:03 PM~17850033
> *My girl had a date with the striper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

got my nardi on.
was able to use the stock spring contact for the horn as well (which was a bonus didnt think it would work)
I love it already. at some point i'll try to color match the adapter to the interior. 
then its time to get a nob. 
:biggrin:  
thanks to harborareaPhil for the hookup.
:thumbsup:

edit:dont pay no mind to the wires under the dash. was doing some digging for the color bar install when i thought i should take a pic first before i forget. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

better pic


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jun 21 2010, 09:03 PM~17850033
> *My girl had a date with the striper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE..... :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 23 2010, 03:23 PM~17868695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jun 21 2010, 11:03 PM~17850033
> *My girl had a date with the striper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WUZ CRACKIN BEN... LOVE DA RIDE HOMIE


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 23 2010, 04:23 PM~17868695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 24 2009, 09:56 PM~15458122
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE GLASSHOUSE FEST
> BIG PROPS TO ALL WHO MADE IT OUT :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :x: :x: :x: :run:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jun 23 2010, 05:27 PM~17869787
> *:x:  :x:  :x:  :run:
> *




Is there a Glasshouse run in the Southland? If so when and where!! That line up is sick from that post. 74, 75 and 76 are so alike yet plenty of variety, don't get me wrong I am digging my 75 Impala but a 76 Caprice is the Big Dog.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jun 23 2010, 05:38 PM~17869894
> *Is there a Glasshouse run in the Southland? If so when and where!! That line up is sick from that post. 74, 75 and 76 are so alike yet plenty of variety, don't get me wrong I am digging my 75 Impala but a 76 Caprice is the Big Dog.
> *


the glasshouse fest picnic is usually takes place just a few weeks before vegas super


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 25 2009, 07:43 PM~15464374
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OK, went back and found this from the date. Where was this at? When is the next one and where, it will really give me a goal/date to paint my ride. I want to wait until I get my Fillers...but if that doesn't happen in time I'll just spray it and make sure I have enough to hit my fillers when I get them. The Glasshouse picnic looked like the spot to be.

Philip


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76+Jun 23 2010, 06:52 PM~17869495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys. its been along time coming.

And whats up chelo.. how things been down there? hows the ride comin?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looks good bro


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Finally got the trim off my rear window, had to order the tool from NAPA... Gotta get this glass out so I can start cutting out the cancer!


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jun 23 2010, 10:37 PM~17872360
> *Finally got the trim off my rear window, had to order the tool from NAPA... Gotta get this glass out so I can start cutting out the cancer!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jun 23 2010, 07:53 PM~17871464
> *OK, went back and found this from the date. Where was this at? When is the next one and where, it will really give me a goal/date to paint my ride. I want to wait until I get my Fillers...but if that doesn't happen in time I'll just spray it and make sure I have enough to hit my fillers when I get them. The Glasshouse picnic looked like the spot to be.
> 
> Philip
> *


 YEAH HOMIE ITS ABOUT THE 2ND WEEK IN OCT AFTER THE SUPER SHOW
WE SHOULD BE POSTING THE DATE IN AUGUST THIS IS THE 3RD YEAR ITS HAPPENING AT ELYSIAN PARK IN L A :biggrin:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Firme, gives me a lil under 4 months to get right and get the GH a little tighter. 

couple ?'s (I've been going thru the thread...but 1500+ it's gonna take a while to find my answers!)

1) Do I need to swap rear ends or do real 13x7 daytons allow me to lay with the skirts on? 

2) What is the best spring combo for the best ride on juice? Mine is a daily driver for now, and it's a lil stiff. Not too bad, i've had worse but i've also had better. 

3) Anybody rolling with accumalators?

4) What size cylinders you guys using? Mine are almost coming out of the rear deck speaker holes as it is and it is far from layed and it is all the way down right now. I want to lay frame, low and lower basically.

spensa for all the questions, I've gone thru alot of cars but always had in the back of my mind a GH...it's here and it's Christmas morning in June! lol :biggrin: 

Gracias, GH brothers in advance!

Philip.


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 25 2007, 09:11 PM~7088670
> *and heres some shot of the grill after i got it plated
> 
> 
> ...



Can a brother from the O*C get a PM about this! :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 23 2010, 11:19 PM~17872207
> *looks good bro
> *


thanks again bro. it is in good hands now. 

a question though. 
have you used anything on the spokes to shine them up at all? they look good now but im a polishing fool. lol.

also. i ended up using the stock spring for the horn button. it was long enough. i just had to push out that other contact, the whole plastic piece came out easy. works great.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 23 2010, 05:23 PM~17868695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GET SOME MOTHERS AND POLISH THAT BITCH!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

YOU ARE FOLLOWING IN THE FOOTSTEPS WELL SOCAPOTS :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jun 24 2010, 08:54 AM~17874987
> *Can a brother from the O*C get a PM about this! :biggrin:
> *


pm'ed


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

Some bitch smacked up the front corner on my 76 today :angry: :angry:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jun 24 2010, 04:50 PM~17878642
> *Some bitch smacked up the front corner on my 76 today :angry:  :angry:
> *


 dam that fuckin sucks homie :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jun 24 2010, 04:50 PM~17878642
> *Some bitch smacked up the front corner on my 76 today :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 24 2010, 09:37 AM~17875301
> *thanks again bro. it is in good hands now.
> 
> a question though.
> ...


like dirty said use some mothers and polish it right up


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jun 24 2010, 04:50 PM~17878642
> *Some bitch smacked up the front corner on my 76 today :angry:  :angry:
> *


 * i feel your pain bro....my 67 got backed up into last week and i'm trying to find a fender for it. that feeling suks.....i saw the lady hit my shit too - couldn't even sleep good. the insurance paid me off, but it's looking for a fender that suks now......GOOD LUCK BROTHA*


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 24 2010, 08:52 PM~17880059
> *like dirty said use some mothers and polish it right up
> *


:yes:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 24 2010, 07:59 PM~17880116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Top Fan was this the one from the valley also the one in the old lowrider magazines for the T-Top ad stan told me about it this house was bad


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 24 2010, 08:59 PM~17880116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats freakin sweat.. love the wheels on it.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jun 24 2010, 05:50 PM~17878642
> *Some bitch smacked up the front corner on my 76 today :angry:  :angry:
> *



That hurts dude. hope it all works out for the better. thats one sweet ride you got to have to let it go.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Jun 24 2010, 03:03 PM~17877481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Looking bad ass homie!!!!


> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 25 2010, 12:25 AM~17882043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 25 2010, 12:32 AM~17882116
> *Looking bad ass homie!!!!
> *


Thanks bro worked on it alot this week


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 25 2010, 12:32 AM~17882116
> *Looking bad ass homie!!!!
> *


I agree bro


----------



## toto (Jun 25, 2010)

nice rides


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 24 2010, 08:59 PM~17880116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jun 25 2010, 12:17 AM~17882484
> *:nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


x76


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jun 25 2010, 03:07 AM~17883410
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sick Ride!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 24 2010, 08:57 PM~17880617
> *Top Fan was this the one from the valley also the one in the old lowrider magazines for the T-Top ad stan told me about it this house was bad
> *



UNITED CAR CLUB SFV 

It was my Buddys car, Sal Zamora..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jun 23 2010, 07:14 PM~17869687
> *http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-c...QAdIdZ211713778
> *


for anyone close or interested.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 25 2010, 09:51 AM~17884481
> *UNITED CAR CLUB SFV
> 
> It was my Buddys car, Sal Zamora..
> *


 :wave: 
hows the world of aircraft doing?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 25 2010, 11:44 AM~17885999
> *for anyone close or interested.
> *


damn that's clean..belair?never heard that before


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

sup homies got some ?s for da homies that are running switches in there vert i g0ot a 74 vert that i just put switches on and the back window just busted when i put the top down im running 10s in the back i was going to put 8ths but i herd 10s are good but i guess they not anyone ever had a problem like this


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 24 2010, 09:57 PM~17880098
> * i feel your pain bro....my 67 got backed up into last week and i'm trying to find a fender for it. that feeling suks.....i saw the lady hit my shit too - couldn't even sleep good. the insurance paid me off, but it's looking for a fender that suks now......GOOD LUCK BROTHA
> *


Yea I'm just waiting for insurance to get back to me then I have to look for all the parts


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

SO ITS ABOUT THAT TIME WILL BE HEADING DOWN SOUTH TO GO PICK UP MY GLASSGOUSE FROM THE PAINT SHOP EARLY IN THE MORNING WILL POST UP FLICKS AS SOON AS IT MAKES IT HOME TOMORROW


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jun 25 2010, 01:20 PM~17886706
> *sup homies got some ?s for da homies that are running switches in there vert i g0ot a 74 vert that i just put switches on and the back window just busted when i put the top down im running 10s in the back i was going to put 8ths but i herd 10s are good but i guess they not anyone ever had a problem like this
> *


THAT USUALLY HAPPENS I WHILE BACK I SEEN SOME ONE POST UP THE SOLUTION TO THAT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lunatic+Jun 25 2010, 01:49 PM~17886452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  get some pics up for sure man.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jun 23 2010, 09:37 PM~17872360
> *Finally got the trim off my rear window, had to order the tool from NAPA... Gotta get this glass out so I can start cutting out the cancer!
> 
> 
> ...


how much was that tool?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jun 25 2010, 01:20 PM~17886706
> *sup homies got some ?s for da homies that are running switches in there vert i g0ot a 74 vert that i just put switches on and the back window just busted when i put the top down im running 10s in the back i was going to put 8ths but i herd 10s are good but i guess they not anyone ever had a problem like this
> *


There are a variety of solutions and you need to decide what is best for you...

*You can run 10's but must be a coil over and a pretty decent stacc of coils 4 turns or more,not likely that the ass will be laying that low as most Raghouses don't and when I say low look at some of the Glasshouses and the way the lay and compare.

*You can run 8's but be careful not to run to tall of a stacc of coils or risk the stroke falling out on a bounce when riding cuzz only so much of the stroke is gonna pop thru trunk floor so run 3 turns.

Most importantly always do a coil over and make sure you have the rear glass window control support arms w/springs (that you can purchase from HYDRO-E-LECTRIC (800)343-4261 www.hydroe.com) so that it properly pulls your window out the way.It's gonna be a test no matter what and I hate these fucc'n scissor tops BUT I love my RAGHOUSE!!!I got all ins and outs fixed and then added (2)6X9's behind the baccseat,it had a huge magnet being a great speaker so I had to spacers.Needless to say it must've hung out to far and spider web'd my shit.I will not be running glass anymore I have ordered the plastic bacc window with my new top so that's just another fix added if you wanna go that route.

Above all just got a parade boot for it finally so the top may never go up!Have a nice day.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 25 2010, 07:21 PM~17888366
> *There are a variety of solutions and you need to decide what is best for you...
> 
> *You can run 10's but must be a coil over and a pretty decent stacc of coils 4 turns or more,not likely that the ass will be laying that low as most Raghouses don't and when I say low look at some of the Glasshouses and the way the lay and compare.
> ...


thanks homi ima gonna do that .. and i feel u i never put my top up that y it was a problem


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

update :biggrin: :biggrin: needs to be color sanded and buffed
from this 









to thiz :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jun 25 2010, 09:59 PM~17889833
> *update :biggrin:  :biggrin: needs to be color sanded and buffed
> from this
> 
> ...


im personally a fan of the pastels on these cars. 
but that looks good man. nice work. it aint easy to do a dark color.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 25 2010, 09:04 PM~17889884
> *im personally a fan of the pastels on these cars.
> but that looks good man. nice work. it aint easy to do a dark color.
> *


me too homie everything is going back on car got all side moldings and all :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

looking good :wow:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jun 25 2010, 05:10 PM~17887919
> *how much was that tool?
> *


About 15 bucks.. after I got it, a buddy told me he had a couple.. Oh well..Add it to my arsenal of tools..


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$+Jun 25 2010, 08:59 PM~17889833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy!!!I got some blk Z's for that too!!!


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jun 25 2010, 08:06 PM~17889906
> *
> 
> 
> ...




That looks s-t-r-a-i-g-h-t! Get down homeboy, looking good!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's the shit......



black is badass.....


fresh waxed black


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 24 2010, 07:59 PM~17880116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats My dream!!
does it have T-top or hollywood top??
:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

U have to really love a car to paint it black,it looks beautiful brother


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

heard a rumor that a certain 74 with t tops might be for sale. :wow:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 26 2010, 07:39 AM~17892023
> *heard a rumor that a certain 74 with t tops might be for sale.  :wow:
> *


 :0 
Where you at Anaheim'r?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

these are in the "for sale" section...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=548505


----------



## 67chevy (Jan 2, 2010)

wanting 2 sell side rear windows nd backglass nd all plastic interior 2 the lil side rear windows let me know if any 1 is interested sold my 76 glasshouse nd had extra parts 4 it nd dont need them


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 26 2010, 07:39 AM~17892023
> *heard a rumor that a certain 74 with t tops might be for sale.  :wow:
> *


 :yessad: i'd hate to do it, i'm trying to go back to school to get an engineer degree and its kind of expensive


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jun 26 2010, 01:04 PM~17893445
> *:yessad:  i'd hate to do it, i'm trying to go back to school to get an engineer degree and its kind of expensive
> *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 26 2010, 01:08 PM~17893459
> *
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 25 2010, 11:58 PM~17891058
> *Sexy!!!I got some blk Z's for that too!!!
> *


THANX HOMIE GOT SOME ALREADY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jun 26 2010, 01:31 PM~17893586
> *THANX HOMIE GOT SOME ALREADY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANX TO EVERYONE FOR THE COMMENTS OF MY GLASHOUSE :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO GET HER HOME :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jun 26 2010, 02:04 PM~17893445
> *:yessad:  i'd hate to do it, i'm trying to go back to school to get an engineer degree and its kind of expensive
> *


You can allways build another.Shitty that you will not have the roof from that badass Glasshouse anymore if you sell


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

http://youtu.be/UyERhUkAB84


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jun 26 2010, 05:53 PM~17894842
> *http://youtu.be/UyERhUkAB84
> *


 :0 


dam that is tight


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 26 2010, 08:20 PM~17895258
> *:0
> dam that is tight
> *


x2


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jun 26 2010, 01:04 PM~17893445
> *:yessad:  i'd hate to do it, i'm trying to go back to school to get an engineer degree and its kind of expensive
> *


  
PM a price. :happysad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 26 2010, 10:52 PM~17896502
> *
> 
> PM a price. :happysad:
> *


 :0 :happysad:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jun 26 2010, 04:53 PM~17894842
> *http://youtu.be/UyERhUkAB84
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 26 2010, 10:52 PM~17896502
> *
> 
> PM a price. :happysad:
> *


BALLER!!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

did anyone happen to get the phone numbe of that 76 impala in Toronto for sale?

fucking ad is gone :angry:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

frame is still getting strapped but some things just got finished














































a-arms ready for polish/plating
$1200 for 2 doors down to metal all filled with metal ready for paint
colored matched Endura Paint (industrial paint) for frame, rad support, inner fender wells , spindles , gas tank.. strong as powder coating (if scratched or damaged can be sanded and repainted,unlike powder coating)
body will be painted same colour with automotive style paint


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 27 2010, 10:18 PM~17902714
> *frame is still getting strapped but some things just got finished
> 
> 
> ...


those arms lookin good man.
you coming Winnipeg way with Kita as well?
saw in the Winnipeg topic he is planning on coming around sometime this summer.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 27 2010, 09:40 PM~17902943
> *those arms lookin good man.
> you coming Winnipeg way with Kita as well?
> saw in the Winnipeg topic he is planning on coming around sometime this summer.
> *


  

Kita is the homie


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 27 2010, 11:31 PM~17903482
> *
> 
> Kita is the homie
> *


X2


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jun 27 2010, 10:31 PM~17903482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 27 2010, 10:31 PM~17903482
> *
> 
> Kita is the homie
> *


X2 HES IN SUNNY SOUTHER CALIFORNIA TODAY WUS JUCT CHOPPIN IT UP WITH HIM A FEW HOURS AGO IN THE OLDIES SHOW IN SFV


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jun 28 2010, 12:14 AM~17904179
> *X2 HES IN SUNNY SOUTHER CALIFORNIA TODAY WUS JUCT CHOPPIN IT UP WITH HIM A FEW HOURS AGO IN THE OLDIES SHOW IN SFV
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam...pics are huge


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 28 2010, 01:37 AM~17904430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jun 27 2010, 11:31 PM~17903482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good man


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:0 :wow: :0


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 28 2010, 06:27 PM~17910661
> *seems like it. first time i saw anything about him was on livin the low life, at least i think thats where it was... talkin about how he views all the club as family. greeting people with hugs an shit.. reminded me of how i grew up and our culture was. the thought just stuck with me since.
> lookin good man
> *


*
that's the "ISLAND WAY" bro......*


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jun 27 2010, 08:40 PM~17902943
> *those arms lookin good man.
> you coming Winnipeg way with Kita as well?
> saw in the Winnipeg topic he is planning on coming around sometime this summer.
> *


im not sure yet if im coming out there with kita to meet the USOs because im coming out to L.A. for 2 weeks in july with my son and we'll see how my ends are after the trip..


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 28 2010, 05:33 PM~17910725
> *:0  :wow:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


EVERY DAY you got something new going on with your rag USO!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC+Jun 28 2010, 07:33 PM~17910725-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha.. must be. my folks are from Trinidad.. long ways from his origins but an island none the less. haha. its just the way we were brought up i guess.



> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 28 2010, 08:41 PM~17911431
> *im not sure yet if im coming out there with kita to meet the USOs because im coming out to L.A. for 2 weeks in july with my son and we'll see how my ends are after the trip..
> *


cool shit. LA would probably be more fun.lol. we got good peoples out here.. but it ceratinly aint LA. haha.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 28 2010, 07:41 PM~17911431
> *im not sure yet if im coming out there with kita to meet the USOs because im coming out to L.A. for 2 weeks in july with my son and we'll see how my ends are after the trip..
> *


sounds coo....stop by for a cold one I'm about a block from Carson High


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa+Jun 28 2010, 07:41 PM~17911431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just the beginning stage,you can chk for updates by clicc'n on my link "The Testament"



> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 28 2010, 10:13 PM~17913180
> *sounds coo....stop by for a cold one I'm about a block from Carson High
> *


*AHEM!*


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

ttt for the glasshouse family the one of a kind lowrider :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 28 2010, 09:13 PM~17913180
> *sounds coo....stop by for a cold one I'm about a block from Carson High
> *


for sure!! ill be visiting og george and family out in carson..go colts!! 
i'll be in la july 7th - 18th staying out in torrance at the marriott, big marc USO
ill text you more details Uce. 
looking forward to maybe getting a colorbar and a nardi for the ragg


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

some guy on here wich is now on 24s :uh: :tears: looked real good before


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jun 28 2010, 11:50 PM~17913531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is donalds car from groupe aint no fucking way is on 24's


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jun 29 2010, 01:00 AM~17914330
> *this is donalds car from groupe aint no fucking way is on 24's
> *



x2.....

yea Groupe rolled 3 glasshouses to our picnic last year


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jun 28 2010, 10:21 PM~17913284
> *Text me a date & I will try to roll out there.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



hope you can roll by too USO.... I'll get them 40's chillen


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

go on the fat white wall fest and c the guy who posted the pic of this car same car but on big rims...his avatar pic..


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 28 2010, 12:37 AM~17904430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE PHIL :thumbsup:


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 29 2010, 01:04 AM~17914351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jun 29 2010, 09:09 AM~17915929
> *:0 NICE PHIL :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro... slowly getting there


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Is there gonna be a glasshouse picnic again this year? When and where if so?!


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

Alright ghouse homies I need some prices even estimates on some parts for my insurance company for my 76 caprice prices I need are on
Front bumper
Front fender
Chrome around wheel well
Header panel 
chrome for headlights
Filler piece that goes uner headlights


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 29 2010, 01:02 PM~17917781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*looking nice tito....can't wait to see it rolling in FRISCO*


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jun 29 2010, 03:12 PM~17919047
> *Alright ghouse homies I need some prices even estimates on some parts for my insurance company for my 76 caprice prices I need are on
> Front bumper
> Front fender
> ...


i got og bumper fillers


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 28 2010, 02:37 AM~17904430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you going to roll the rockets


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jun 29 2010, 04:12 PM~17919047
> *Alright ghouse homies I need some prices even estimates on some parts for my insurance company for my 76 caprice prices I need are on
> Front bumper
> Front fender
> ...


I got what you need I got a 76 impala 2dr every part from the front bumper to the back except the motor or tranny let me know I bought the car to build I don't have enough time to many projects any one else interested let me know thanks


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jun 29 2010, 02:04 AM~17914351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ITS GONNA BE ON THE CORNER OF $40 AVE AND PAYPAL THAT SHIT BLVD.....HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN* :wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by moeskee_@Jun 29 2010, 08:57 PM~17921478
> *BULLSHIT PICS HERE....
> *



*ARE YOU SERIOUS........

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/gtfo1.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

WITH THAT SHIT!!!*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jun 29 2010, 07:51 PM~17921434
> *I got what you need I got a 76 impala 2dr every part from the front bumper to the back except the motor or tranny let me know  I bought the car to build I don't have enough time to many projects any one else interested let me know thanks
> *


rear corner fillers how much
and passenger side mirror


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by moeskee_@Jun 29 2010, 09:21 PM~17921769
> *OOOOOO MY BAD THOUGHT ANYONE COULD POST IL REMOVE THEM HONEST MISTAKE
> *


ANYONE CAN POST IN HERE JUST AS LONG AS THEY ARE GLASSHOUSES.....AND IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT A GLASSHOUSE IS....START ON PAGE 1 AND WHEN YOU MAKE IT BACK TO HERE....YOU WILL GET IT.


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 29 2010, 07:28 PM~17921855
> *ANYONE CAN POST IN HERE JUST AS LONG AS THEY ARE GLASSHOUSES.....AND IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT A GLASSHOUSE IS....START ON PAGE 1 AND WHEN YOU MAKE IT BACK TO HERE....YOU WILL GET IT.
> *


YEP


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

DAMN I FEEL STUPID :roflmao: IL WORK ON THAT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by moeskee_@Jun 29 2010, 09:21 PM~17921769
> *OOOOOO MY BAD THOUGHT ANYONE COULD POST IL REMOVE THEM HONEST MISTAKE
> *


you are not the first to make the mistake. 
dont worry about it.
all wll be forgiven when those offensive pics are gone..
lol. just buggin about the offensive part. haha,
but seriously get rid da pics. lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jun 29 2010, 07:44 PM~17921353
> *you going to roll the rockets
> *


I'm gonna rechrome them and put 520's... I'll prob have a couple sets to switch around with....


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1816307962.html


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jun 29 2010, 07:44 PM~17921353
> *you going to roll the rockets
> *


STOMPER I THINK I GOT A LEAD ON A SET OF ROCKETS FOR YOU CAMARADA


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

1970's American T Top - $600 from gm (OG) 
100% complete call for more info 
Jaime (562)556-0461 
Location: Rialto CA


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jun 29 2010, 10:13 PM~17923084
> *1970's American T Top - $600 from gm (OG)
> 100% complete call for more info
> Jaime (562)556-0461
> ...


your parting out the monte?


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 29 2010, 09:54 PM~17922859
> *http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1816307962.html
> *


 :0


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 29 2010, 08:54 PM~17922859
> *http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1816307962.html
> *



called earlier. its got some rust by 3 wheel wells, needs new seats and wont pass smog.

damn shame about the smog and rust...ive been looking for a glasshouse in socal


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jun 29 2010, 10:24 PM~17922459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pmd :wave:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jun 29 2010, 09:27 PM~17923265
> *your parting out the monte?
> *


YES


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

that was before hate killed her hate will bring her back


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

is this anyone in here? repost police? :happysad: 

saw it on facebook...

http://76caprice.com/


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm lookin for some 14x7 tru spokes for my 76...does anybody wanna sell a set?... hno: :x:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jun 30 2010, 10:34 AM~17926597
> *she is going to look bad ass
> pmd :wave:
> *


I can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jun 29 2010, 11:13 PM~17923084
> *1970's American T Top - $600 from gm (OG)
> 100% complete call for more info
> Jaime (562)556-0461
> ...


very cool.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

For Sale 350 Chevy Trany
call for more info
(562)556-0461 chopper


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jun 29 2010, 09:13 PM~17923084
> *1970's American T Top - $600 from gm (OG)
> 100% complete call for more info
> Jaime (562)556-0461
> ...


hows the weatherstrip what about weather strip on car?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jun 30 2010, 12:26 AM~17923866
> *called earlier. its got some rust by 3 wheel wells, needs new seats and wont pass smog.
> 
> damn shame about the smog and rust...ive been looking for a glasshouse in socal
> *


THEY GET RUSTY IN CALI.......DAMN.



MUST HAVE CAME FROM OUTTA STATE


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by moeskee_@Jun 29 2010, 09:21 PM~17921769
> *OOOOOO MY BAD THOUGHT ANYONE COULD POST IL REMOVE THEM HONEST MISTAKE
> *



 












:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

noice.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 30 2010, 08:41 PM~17930880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that color is badass man


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 30 2010, 01:08 PM~17928228
> *is this anyone in here? repost police?  :happysad:
> 
> saw it on facebook...
> ...



All I now that the Tan GH GM pic is the best stock color...reminds me of Stompers...I would slam it on 5.20's with those caps and call it a day!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jul 1 2010, 12:01 AM~17933015
> *All I now that the Tan GH GM pic is the best stock color...reminds me of Stompers...I would slam it on 5.20's with those caps and call it a day!
> *


hell yes... I'd love some 15" 520's.....

I got a nice set of og spoke hubcaps..


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Give me a call homie.....


> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 30 2010, 08:22 PM~17930733
> *THEY GET RUSTY IN CALI.......DAMN.
> MUST HAVE CAME FROM OUTTA STATE
> *


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

what up, glass house family. my boy "THE GM HUNTER" at it again, just got nos brand new in da box gold 76 caprice header emblem never mounted perrrrrfecttt!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Jun 29 2010, 07:22 PM~17921126
> *i got og bumper fillers
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take then  
You have paypal ?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Jun 30 2010, 02:08 PM~17928228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75+Jun 30 2010, 03:51 PM~17928585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Jun 30 2010, 02:51 PM~17928585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: any more pics


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 1 2010, 05:59 PM~17939196
> *:wow: any more pics
> *


That's the only one the Streetlow photo guy gave me. The rest will be in the Mag.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 2 2010, 05:14 AM~17942993
> *:biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


if anyone needs any chrome billet dash parts,vents or door inserts anything for 71-76 lmk


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 2 2010, 03:14 AM~17942993
> *:biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what do a set of those speaker grills in the front go for?
how big 6.5??


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 2 2010, 02:14 AM~17942993
> *:biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*that's a clean interior* :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm more worried about what the outside looks like...
:happysad:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 2 2010, 03:14 AM~17942993
> *:biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, That's really nice Bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Jul 2 2010, 01:29 PM~17944932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank u 
appreciate the comments... the interior is stock print and i can get it in almost every color gm released


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

at least it's not a glasshouse


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 2 2010, 04:33 PM~17947701
> *theyre available in any size how many do u need,can also make them in another design aswell
> thank u
> and why is that?? :uh:  :uh:
> ...


not at the stereo part of the car yet. And 6.5 would be the biggest i would put on kick panels.. and even then components would be a better idea. I was just curious.

so to answer your question. 2. and 6.5 inch :biggrin: 
thanks.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jul 2 2010, 07:58 PM~17948310
> *a glasshouse is a 74-76 caprice or impala only homie :0
> *


thanks for clarifying that :0


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 2 2010, 02:14 AM~17942993
> *:biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*i just noticed....are those sewer drain covers as speaker covers?????? - looks like it to me*


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 2 2010, 07:04 PM~17948694
> *i just noticed....are those sewer drain covers as speaker covers?????? - looks like it to me
> *


HAHA.. thats the first thing i thought of after i asked him. lol.
i still think they look good though.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 2 2010, 09:04 PM~17948694
> *i just noticed....are those sewer drain covers as speaker covers?????? - looks like it to me
> *


custom made regardless ..thats what the owner wanted so if u say so  dont know where u live but our sewers are life-size :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 2 2010, 03:14 AM~17942993
> *:biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*FUCK THE BULLSHIT THAT SHIT IS FUCKIN FRESH!!!!*


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Jul 2 2010, 08:10 PM~17948395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks alot brother... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

1976 Chevrolet Front Seat


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 2 2010, 03:14 AM~17942993
> *:biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED A SET UP LIKE THAT IN MY 73 RAG HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
IF ANYBODY IS SELLING CHROME UNDIES LET ME KNOW :yes:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 2 2010, 07:09 PM~17948715
> *custom made regardless ..thats what the owner wanted so if u say so  dont know where u live but our sewers are life-size :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


hmm.. just occured to me..
jail house drains.. never been to jail though so i couldnt say for sure.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 2 2010, 08:00 PM~17949010
> *1976 Chevrolet Front Seat
> *


looks clean.. 
always been a sucker for white interiors..


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 2 2010, 03:14 AM~17942993
> *:biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :ugh: :scrutinize: i would be afraid to sit on that back seat it looks like its going to shoot me to jupiter not my style the print on that material dont do it for me to each his own


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 2 2010, 07:00 PM~17949010
> *1976 Chevrolet Front Seat
> *


IN MY GARAGE RIGHT NOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 3 2010, 04:39 PM~17954451
> *IN MY GARAGE RIGHT NOW!! :biggrin:
> *


nice score brother....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 3 2010, 05:42 PM~17954736
> *nice score brother....
> *


CALL ME BROTHER!!


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jun 29 2010, 11:26 PM~17923866
> *called earlier. its got some rust by 3 wheel wells, needs new seats and wont pass smog.
> 
> damn shame about the smog and rust...ive been looking for a glasshouse in socal
> *


Thats why i got a 75... no smog worries, bye bye cat. hahaha


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 3 2010, 07:54 PM~17955341
> *CALL ME BROTHER!!
> *


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY...CC...SAN DIEGO...76 G [email protected] OC CAR SHOW...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

i love glasshouses!!!! :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

HAPPY 4TH TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 4 2010, 03:11 PM~17959651
> *HAPPY 4TH TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY
> *


x2 keep it safe


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 4 2010, 03:11 PM~17959651
> *HAPPY 4TH TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY
> *


like he said..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 4 2010, 01:11 PM~17959651
> *HAPPY 4TH TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

happy fourth


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Everyone have a good and safe 4th of July 
Face Down Ass Up with your Glasshouses and scrape the night away


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

wudup to all my glasshouse homies...im looking for some 13 all gold centers with just the chrome lip...if yu have any and are in the socal area pm cuz i need sum bad..thanks


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 4 2010, 09:56 PM~17961254
> *Everyone have a good and safe 4th of July
> Face Down Ass Up with your Glasshouses and scrape the night away
> *


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

BEFORE AND AFTER


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 5 2010, 12:53 AM~17962225
> *BEFORE AND AFTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

So I built a 1976 Impala 2dr landau triple black its got 24s on it right now don't stop keep reading :biggrin: I'm going to cut it now so i'm getting ready to order some wheels but I can't decide 13s or 14s which one rides /looks better? I know i'll have to change the rear end so they fit with skirts.My question is what rearend do I need? And if I go with 13s what do I need to do to get them to fit up front?I've heard something about changing the spindels and rotors but what kind?Your knowledge would be greatly appreciated THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

13s ALL THE WAY AND THE BACK USE A 80s REAR END WILL CLEAR NICE WITH THE SKIRTS ON THE FRONT USE SOME SPACERS UNLESS YOU WANT TO GRIND DOWN THE FUCK OUT OF THEM BRAKE CALIPERS


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 4 2010, 01:06 AM~17956819
> *MEMBERS ONLY...CC...SAN DIEGO...76 G [email protected] OC CAR SHOW...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT 4 GLASSHOUSE FEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Jul 2 2010, 06:07 PM~17948706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*that's cool if the owner wanted them....i'm not paying for them - so they can do what the fuk they wanna do. i'm not trying clown....i was just wondering. to be honest with you....I COULDN'T GIVE A FUK WHERE THE FUK YOU FROM....YOU'RE NOT FROM CALIFORNIA - SO WHO CARES WHERE YOU'RE FROM* :dunno: *I'M GLAD YOUR SEWERS ARE LIFE SIZE....YOU NEED TO LIVE IN THEM - TRY TO GET SMART WITH YOUR MARK ASS* :twak: *WHERE I'M FROM.....YOU WOULDN'T SURVIVE ANYWAYS - IT'S AN ISLAND THANG HOMIE.....MUTHAFUKIN U'FA - MATA'USI*


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

Question for you guys, Do 76's still need smog's or are they cool now.. ??????


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Jul 6 2010, 12:20 PM~17973515
> *Question for you guys, Do 76's still need smog's or are they cool now..  ??????
> *


76 must be smogged in california :angry:


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 6 2010, 12:42 PM~17973698
> *76 must be smogged in california :angry:
> *


 Damm !!!  
Till what year? 2011??


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Jul 6 2010, 12:50 PM~17973764
> *Damm !!!
> Till what year? 2011??
> *


not sure if they will changed it this time ..I hope they do


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Anyone have a 76 header pannel for sale?!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 6 2010, 01:14 PM~17973977
> *not sure if they will changed it this time ..I hope they do
> *


Nevada is 1968 and never gonna change.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 6 2010, 01:52 PM~17974323
> *Nevada is 1968 and never gonna change.
> *


Damn that's even worse :wow:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 02:10 PM~17974514
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>LINK TO TOPIC*
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=522174&st=180
> [/b]


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

GLASSHOUSE FEST!! :biggrin: anyone know were i can hunt down a grille for my 75?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Jul 6 2010, 03:12 PM~17974552
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST!! :biggrin: anyone know were i can hunt down a grille for my 75?
> *


I got one for a 76 impala in good shape


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 6 2010, 01:14 PM~17973977
> *not sure if they will changed it this time ..I hope they do
> *


 X2


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Jul 6 2010, 02:12 PM~17974552
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST!! :biggrin: anyone know were i can hunt down a grille for my 75?
> *


I got my billet off ebay but i will sell my stocc one off my '75 Rag $75 Shipped.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

still looking for the trim piece that goes above the grill on a 76.....anybody?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 6 2010, 03:53 PM~17975426
> *I got my billet off ebay but i will sell my stocc one off my '75 Rag $75 Shipped.
> *


SHOW ME THE GRILL OF YOUR 75 AND YOUR BILLET GRILL IS IT THE SAME ONE TOPP DOGG GOT ON HIS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

anyone need a clean 75 caprice grill????


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD+Jul 5 2010, 09:35 PM~17968495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY BOY GOT ONE.....I'LL SEE HOW MUCH HE WANTS

I BEEN MEANING TO CALL YOU BRO....I'LL GET WITH YA!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 6 2010, 06:33 PM~17976866
> *anyone need a clean 75 caprice grill????
> *


FUCKER YOU GOT ONE HIT ME UP SHIT ILL PAY FOR SHIIPING :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 4 2010, 01:06 AM~17956819
> *MEMBERS ONLY...CC...SAN DIEGO...76 G [email protected] OC CAR SHOW...
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS ONE IS SEXY IN PERSON!*
 :h5:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 6 2010, 06:08 PM~17976572
> *SHOW ME THE GRILL OF YOUR 75 AND YOUR BILLET GRILL IS IT THE SAME ONE TOPP DOGG GOT ON HIS
> *


*Here is the stocc '75 Grill needs rechrome or paint.


















And not sure where Topdogg got his but I would imagine it to be the same.Mine came from Florida via ebay.Took like 2wks cuzz they had to make it.It's on my project rides thread,I will have to find it.*


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*My Polished Billet Grill.*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 6 2010, 12:42 PM~17973698
> *76 must be smogged in california :angry:
> *


mine passed with flying colors 1976 impala


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SAFTY INSPECTION ONLY.....IN TEXAS, AND I AM AN INSPECTOR. SO, YOU KNOW IT WILL PASS REGARDLESS :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 7 2010, 01:31 PM~17983928
> *SAFTY  INSPECTION ONLY.....IN TEXAS, AND I AM AN INSPECTOR. SO, YOU KNOW IT WILL PASS REGARDLESS :biggrin:
> *


lol....Inspector Sanchez.....


he's not dirty....... :0


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 7 2010, 01:22 PM~17983843
> *My Polished Billet Grill.
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH YOU PAY FOR THAT BILLET GRILL BIG DOWG AND WERE


----------



## 0H_EM_GEE_GT (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 7 2010, 03:58 PM~17985271
> *HOW MUCH YOU PAY FOR THAT BILLET GRILL BIG DOWG AND WERE
> *


It's on my pc (favorites) but I quit paying my internet bill and using my laptop now.Gotta cut expenses these days you feel me?Anwhoot,just go to ebay under parts and type in you make and model.I will open box right now and see if there is a crad or something.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

im about to go take a look at a 76 impala my homie wants me to post it for him cuz he want to sell it..


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Sleek Auto Accessories
(866)574-0159
M-F 10a-6p EST
[email protected]


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

I paid 3 and some change almost $400 shipped to my door.


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 7 2010, 01:29 PM~17983913
> *mine passed with flying colors 1976 impala
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

STRAY52 GLASSHOUSE


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

DAMN :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

props to Miguel 

glasshouse is looking tight.... like the rim choice


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Jul 7 2010, 02:31 PM~17983928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thatts some sparkle,, looks badass.  
love those wheels to
edit: and the stripes


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:0 hno: :worship: :thumbsup: :sprint:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 7 2010, 06:34 PM~17986667
> *props to Miguel
> 
> glasshouse is looking tight.... like the rim choice
> *


O.g CRAGARS


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

my Glasshouse


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 2 2010, 07:04 PM~17948694
> *i just noticed....are those sewer drain covers as speaker covers?????? - looks like it to me
> *


94 cents and you could be stylin as well..  Better act quick, theres only 6 left in the clearance bin! :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Jul 7 2010, 11:45 PM~17989838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jul 8 2010, 01:10 AM~17989940
> *94 cents and you could be stylin as well..  Better act quick, theres only 6 left in the clearance bin!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
im not gonna lie.. that shit was funny. lol.
in stainless to.. haha


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 7 2010, 06:05 PM~17986401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

Much props Saul on the g-house it looks bad ass!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

my homie is tryen to sell his glasshouse, he is a older cat that built the car and parked it.. it hasnt been on the streets he lost interest. fresh motor, fresh cut, fresh rims, and 5th.. he is into Harleys now so he wants to dump this...
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/1823465603.html


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jul 8 2010, 09:38 AM~17991517
> *my homie is tryen to sell his glasshouse, he is a older cat that built the car and parked it.. it hasnt been on the streets he lost interest. fresh motor, fresh cut, fresh rims, and 5th.. he is into Harleys now so he wants to dump this...
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/1823465603.html
> *


good lookin ride


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 7 2010, 01:19 PM~17983823
> *Here is the stocc '75 Grill needs rechrome or paint.
> 
> 
> ...


THIS GRILL IS FROM A 76 CAPRICE' RIGHT' 75 IS DIFFERENT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Z


> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jul 8 2010, 07:37 AM~17991021
> *Much props Saul on the g-house it looks bad ass!!
> *


its not mine it belongs to stray52 he gets the credit for it the car is comming out bad straight 70s style


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jul 8 2010, 11:44 AM~17993140
> *THIS GRILL IS FROM A 76 CAPRICE' RIGHT' 75 IS DIFFERENT
> *


correct. That is a 76 Caprice grill not a 75.


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 7 2010, 07:21 PM~17986542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass. i hope min can look that good some day...


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

here is mine..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 8 2010, 01:03 PM~17993766
> *Z
> its not mine it belongs to stray52 he gets the credit for it the car is comming out bad straight 70s style
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## papiloco1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Here's mine

1976 Impala Coupe


----------



## papiloco1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Forgot the pics!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jul 8 2010, 08:23 PM~17997111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jul 8 2010, 07:23 PM~17997111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam homie you clownin with that rag... looks great


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jul 8 2010, 08:35 PM~17997289
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 8 2010, 08:59 PM~17997550
> *dam homie you clownin with that rag... looks great
> *


THANKS PHIL AND THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP WITH IT :h5:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jul 8 2010, 06:23 PM~17997111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RAG HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jul 8 2010, 08:54 PM~17998189
> *NICE RAG HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 7 2010, 05:05 PM~17986401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SHE LOOKS GOOOOOOOOOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 7 2010, 12:29 PM~17983913
> *mine passed with flying colors 1976 impala
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 8 2010, 12:45 AM~17989838
> *my Glasshouse
> 
> 
> ...


finally somewhere i can see vids. haha.
rides lookin sweet man.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 8 2010, 09:11 PM~17998399
> *finally somewhere i can see vids. haha.
> rides lookin sweet man.
> *


 :biggrin: thank you bro


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jul 8 2010, 08:10 PM~17997638
> *THANKS PHIL AND THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP WITH IT  :h5:
> *


not a problem bro

I'll pick it up this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 8 2010, 09:54 PM~17998850
> *not a problem bro
> 
> I'll pick it up this weekend :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 8 2010, 09:55 PM~17998859
> *:0
> *


lol... wishfull thinking...  

just having glasshouse withdraws....

need to drive one


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 8 2010, 10:25 PM~17999231
> *lol... wishfull thinking...
> 
> just having glasshouse withdraws....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

My homie and I are going to look at a 74 impala tonight with 48k original miles, dude only wants 1,500 for it has a dent in the door that's it


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 8 2010, 11:02 PM~17999565
> *My homie and I are going to look at a 74 impala tonight with 48k original miles, dude only wants 1,500 for it has a dent in the door that's it
> *


SEND IT OVER!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jul 7 2010, 07:05 PM~17986401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 9 2010, 12:03 AM~17999572
> *SEND IT OVER!! :biggrin:
> *


Lol shit I wish I could buy it for myself


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

finally figured all the pic stuff out heres before


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ouch


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

:biggrin: watcha da beautiful cross pattern blocking :worship: :nicoderm: :naughty:


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

super yeeeeeouch :yessad:


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

almost


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

:happysad:


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 9 2010, 12:49 AM~18000049
> *ouch
> *


yeeeeouch


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

its ready pete left it straight as an arrow :biggrin:


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

working on petes drop top ....the fiberglass brothers strike again


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

check it a lil sneak peek wat do yall think :nicoderm:


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jul 8 2010, 09:23 PM~17997111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS PLEASE!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jul 9 2010, 12:37 AM~17999765
> *
> bad ass
> *


THANX STOMPER.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lambda_817_@Jul 9 2010, 03:12 AM~18000221
> *MORE PICS PLEASE!
> *


LET ME SEE WHAT I CAN DO....STAY TUNED.. :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jul 8 2010, 09:54 PM~17998189
> *NICE RAG HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 8 2010, 09:56 PM~17998204
> *:yes:
> *


THANK YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 8 2010, 10:54 PM~17998850
> *not a problem bro
> 
> I'll pick it up this weekend :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 9 2010, 01:22 AM~18000130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*is that a 67 he's cuttin????? - is that a tilt steering column i see* :wow:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 9 2010, 12:45 AM~18000044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it can buff out :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

anyone know if stock '85 Fleetwood rims will fit a glasshouse


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jul 8 2010, 07:23 PM~17997111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dream car :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 9 2010, 02:26 AM~18000143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good man


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jul 8 2010, 08:23 PM~17997111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THAT COLOR IS SWEET


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 9 2010, 12:31 PM~18002748
> *my dream car :0
> *


THANKS BRO....IT IS ONE OF MY DREAM CARS AS WELL...  :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 9 2010, 02:26 AM~18000143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT COLOR IS IT?


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jul 8 2010, 07:23 PM~17997111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CLEAN ASS CAR


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 9 2010, 12:51 PM~18002879
> *:0 THAT COLOR IS SWEET
> *


THANK YOU DIRTYSANCHEZ423.. :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 9 2010, 12:54 PM~18002902
> *NICE CLEAN ASS CAR
> *


GRACIAS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 9 2010, 01:27 PM~18002722
> *anyone know if stock '85 Fleetwood rims will fit a glasshouse
> *


 yea theyll fit


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jul 9 2010, 12:23 PM~18003139
> *yea theyll fit
> *


but the hubcaps may fall off... there's a little bump by the valve stem keeps caps on... other than that same shit


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 9 2010, 11:53 AM~18002899
> *WHAT COLOR IS IT?
> *


cherry black


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 9 2010, 11:38 AM~18002787
> *lookin good man
> *


thanks


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 9 2010, 09:53 AM~18001940
> *is that a 67 he's cuttin????? - is that a tilt steering column i see :wow:
> *


yes sir


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 9 2010, 11:25 AM~18002708
> *looks like it can buff out :biggrin:
> *


with like a 20 gallon drum of polishing compound ....... :roflmao:


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

:biggrin: 


























ready to see it wen the smoke clears


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

wet wet wet . dam pete get down


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has these parts forsale if anyones interested some odds and ends













































:biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

more stuff ill post later :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Jul 9 2010, 02:33 PM~18004315
> *tjones  has these parts forsale if anyones interested some odds and ends
> 
> 
> ...


ill take this pm me some info


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 9 2010, 03:10 PM~18004090
> *cherry black
> *


ALWAYS LIKED THAT COLOR ON A GLASSHOUSE!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 9 2010, 02:14 PM~18004116
> *yes sir
> *


*does he wanna sell any parts off that 67???? - lmk brah* :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Jul 9 2010, 01:33 PM~18004315
> *tjones  has these parts forsale if anyones interested some odds and ends
> 
> 
> ...



Damm......puttin' in some work


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Jul 9 2010, 03:44 PM~18004401
> *more stuff ill post later :biggrin:
> *


What you want for a clock?


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Is that og dash cracked anywhere?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 9 2010, 09:31 PM~18007591
> *What you want for a clock?
> *


hey bro check your pm


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Dec 3 2003, 09:23 PM~1362251
> *good room, keep them glasshouse pics comin! (on 13's or 14's though!)
> *


quote from page one...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FOR SALE


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

i think u can see the paint better in this dam lookss like glass


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

couple more man i love that color thats a pete made paint color


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx+Jul 10 2010, 04:50 PM~18011531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sancuztoms (Jan 25, 2009)

how much for the two rear window pieces


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 10 2010, 02:50 PM~18011531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks wicked man.. but once it put back together you gotta get us some better pics.. that camera on the phone just aint cuttin it. haha..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 10 2010, 02:43 AM~18008926
> *hey bro check your pm
> *


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jul 10 2010, 09:37 AM~18010078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i luv when their ass's are in the air...............


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 10 2010, 09:45 PM~18014115
> *that looks wicked man.. but once it put back together you gotta get us some better pics.. that camera on the phone just aint cuttin it. haha..
> *


yea maybe wen this car stops taking all my money i can afford a camera ...haha :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 10 2010, 12:50 PM~18011531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 11 2010, 02:55 AM~18015200
> *yea maybe wen this car stops taking all my money i can afford a camera ...haha :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

That's my compadre's car......Orale Miguelito!! :thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 7 2010, 06:21 PM~17986542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Pm's sent


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jul 11 2010, 05:06 PM~18018878
> *That's my compadre's car......Orale Miguelito!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thats it right there como estas Richie :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

WTF is going on in vehicles for sale topic....there must be 4 74' impalas for sale in there
:angry:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

JUST PICK HER


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 12 2010, 12:03 AM~18022054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STOP BULLSHITING AND FINISH IT


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 12 2010, 12:03 AM~18022054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: 
Nice!


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jul 12 2010, 01:53 AM~18022548
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> Nice!
> *


GRACIAS LOKO


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 12 2010, 01:17 AM~18022443
> *STOP BULLSHITING AND FINISH IT
> *


I AM PUTO U THE 1 THATS GOING 2 PUT IT 2GETHER


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 12 2010, 08:35 AM~18023800
> *I AM PUTO U THE 1 THATS GOING 2 PUT IT 2GETHER
> *


YEAH AND YOU BUMPED YOUR HEAD I GOTTA FINISH MINES


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 12 2010, 01:03 AM~18022054
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 12 2010, 12:03 AM~18022054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daammm thats nice ....skirts?????????


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 12 2010, 12:03 AM~18022054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE GONNA DO THE DAMN THING WITH THIS GLASS HOUSES OUTHERE IN THE 818 HERES MINES JUST COLOR SANDED TODAY GETTING IT READY FOR THAT LEAFING AND STRIPPING


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 13 2010, 12:04 AM~18032418
> *daammm thats nice ....skirts?????????
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE I HAVE THE SKIRTS I JUST HAVE 2 PUT THE CAR 2GETHER JUST GOT PAINTED


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jul 12 2010, 08:28 PM~18030444
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 13 2010, 12:12 AM~18032453
> *WE GONNA DO THE DAMN THING WITH THIS GLASS HOUSES OUTHERE IN THE 818 HERES MINES JUST COLOR SANDED TODAY GETTING IT READY FOR THAT LEAFING AND STRIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


PUTO IS GOING 2 LOOK GOOD 1S UR DONE WITH IT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 12 2010, 02:03 AM~18022054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


colors is awsome man.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 13 2010, 04:48 AM~18032991
> *colors is awsome man.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 13 2010, 02:24 AM~18032766
> *PUTO IS GOING 2 LOOK GOOD 1S UR DONE WITH IT
> *


I GOT IT COLOR SANDED ALREADY READY FOR LEAFING AND STRIPES


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 13 2010, 01:34 PM~18036549
> *I GOT IT COLOR SANDED ALREADY READY FOR LEAFING AND STRIPES
> *


 :0 ERES UNA AMENASA WUEY


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 13 2010, 12:12 AM~18032453
> *WE GONNA DO THE DAMN THING WITH THIS GLASS HOUSES OUTHERE IN THE 818 HERES MINES JUST COLOR SANDED TODAY GETTING IT READY FOR THAT LEAFING AND STRIPPING
> 
> 
> ...



:0 looks GOOD Jay


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Jul 6 2010, 02:12 PM~17974552
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST!! :biggrin: anyone know were i can hunt down a grille for my 75?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: :420:


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

HERE IS A FEW RANDOM PIC'S OF SHOPS LAGGARD


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

$POMONA RIDER$


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uso og 64_@Jul 13 2010, 05:51 PM~18038871
> *HERE IS A  FEW RANDOM PIC'S OF SHOPS LAGGARD
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RIDE HOMIE


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: :420:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

og bumper last guy that wantd them fakd..so first person that pms me gets them they have never been paintd


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: T T M F T


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

sup bro! All is cool here....i'm still waiting for you to come and pick up the Lincoln to add it to your stable!! :thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 11 2010, 09:30 PM~18021047
> *Thats it right there como estas Richie :wave:
> *


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jul 13 2010, 09:50 PM~18041652
> *sup bro! All is cool here....i'm still waiting for you to come and pick up the Lincoln to add it to your stable!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :0 that Lincoln would kill my stable :biggrin: but i would love to have it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jul 13 2010, 04:36 PM~18038253
> *:0  looks GOOD Jay
> *


THANK YOU BEN SLOWLY BUT SURLY


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 13 2010, 08:29 PM~18040602
> *CLEAN RIDE HOMIE
> *


Thanks vallero68


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jul 14 2010, 07:49 AM~18043418
> *Thanks vallero68
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 14 2010, 01:46 PM~18045698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

what's the ticcet?! I got cash in hand...no Bs.......PM me...


> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Jul 13 2010, 09:47 PM~18040799
> *og bumper last guy that wantd them fakd..so first person that pms me gets them they have never been paintd
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

DOES ANYONE SELL THE NEW VERSION JACK STANDS - YOU KNOW THE ONE WHERE YOU DONT HAVE TO TAKE OFF YOUR TIRES, JUST PUT THE TIRES ON THE HOLDERS?


----------



## $$BIG BOSS$$ (Jul 14, 2010)

Im looking for a glasshouse thats for sale. Can anyone help me out


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 14 2010, 02:46 PM~18045698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit with that Riv and the Lincoln that shit looks stright 70's add some trus or cagars


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$BIG BOSS$$_@Jul 14 2010, 04:32 PM~18046725
> *Im looking for a glasshouse thats for sale. Can anyone help me out
> *


YES


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $$BIG BOSS$$_@Jul 14 2010, 03:32 PM~18046725
> *Im looking for a glasshouse thats for sale. Can anyone help me out
> *


I HAVE FOR SALE A 76 CAPRICE TWO DOOR IN LOS ANGELES I WILL POST PICS 
TOMARROW


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 14 2010, 04:26 PM~18047177
> *YES
> *


 :0


----------



## RebirthKid (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's my dad's g-house he had it repainted.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 14 2010, 03:35 PM~18046751
> *Shit with that Riv and the Lincoln that shit looks stright 70's add some trus or cagars
> *


so sad to see the Toyota truck in the background


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 14 2010, 05:26 PM~18047177
> *YES
> *



X75 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 14 2010, 05:50 PM~18047380
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: DIDN'T SAY IT WOULD BE CHEAP


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $$BIG BOSS$$_@Jul 14 2010, 03:32 PM~18046725
> *Im looking for a glasshouse thats for sale. Can anyone help me out
> *


 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 14 2010, 05:01 PM~18047469
> *:biggrin: DIDN'T SAY IT WOULD BE CHEAP
> *


 :0 famous words.... quoted from the book of 'saul'


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 14 2010, 02:27 PM~18046125
> *DOES ANYONE SELL THE NEW VERSION JACK STANDS - YOU KNOW THE ONE WHERE YOU DONT HAVE TO TAKE OFF YOUR TIRES, JUST PUT THE TIRES ON THE HOLDERS?
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 14 2010, 05:01 PM~18047469
> *:biggrin: DIDN'T SAY IT WOULD BE CHEAP
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jul 14 2010, 06:03 PM~18047491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uso og 64_@Jul 13 2010, 04:51 PM~18038871
> *HERE IS A  FEW RANDOM PIC'S OF SHOPS LAGGARD
> 
> 
> ...


wats up do you kno where to get the reflector around the taillights??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 14 2010, 12:46 PM~18045698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 does anyone have or kno where to get the reflector around the taillights?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

wats up vic


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jul 14 2010, 08:15 PM~18049028
> *wats up do you kno where to get the reflector around the taillights??
> *


 :wave: 74chevy glasshouse, they are hard to find; the only place that I know of is at the junk yard or Pamona swapmeet. Maybe one of our glasshouse brothers on here might have a pair.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

NEW PICS OF MY RIDE THREW ON THE WHEELS AND SKIRTS BUT LIL PARTS NEED TO BE PAINTED STILL AND STILL GETTING COLOR SANDED AND BUFFED :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jul 14 2010, 08:15 PM~18049028
> *wats up do you kno where to get the reflector around the taillights??
> *


MINES HAVE THE REFLECTORS ON THEM AND I WANT TO GET THEM ALL CHROMED IF YOURS ARE ALL CHROMED WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT LET ME KNOW


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 14 2010, 11:39 PM~18050834
> *MINES HAVE THE REFLECTORS ON THEM AND I WANT TO GET THEM ALL CHROMED IF YOURS ARE ALL CHROMED WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT LET ME KNOW
> *


there you go that's a good trade


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

ok to all those that know details of glasshouse i was talking to an old man at a carshow that owns a 75 raghouse, we went on talking about the nice square head lights then the round once and he told me that u cant put the bezels or sumthing like that in the 75 with out put the 76 froht on it all u got to do is cut some stuff dont know how true it is, so anyone ever tried it , i balive it not even worth the try, but than again finding a header and everthing for it aint so easy anymore


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Jul 13 2010, 08:47 PM~18040799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they are front corner fillers for a 76


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 15 2010, 08:06 AM~18052729
> *ok to all those that know details of glasshouse i was talking to an old man at a carshow that owns a 75 raghouse, we went on talking about the nice square head lights then the round once and he told me that u cant put the bezels or sumthing like that in the 75 with out put the 76 froht on it all u got to do is cut some stuff dont know how true it is, so anyone ever tried it , i balive it not even worth the try, but than again finding a header and everthing for it aint so easy anymore
> *



this was kinda confusing because you went from writing CANT to talking like you CAN, but id like to know about this too cause that would be sick.

then again, finding the bezels without having to buy a complete header sounds like a mission. if dudes know they can get a few hundred, they'd be hesitant to part out the clip.


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

i have a glasshouse and i wanna put 13's on it but the adapter doesn't fit over the hub on the rotor and the rim hits the calliper...i guess what i'm asking is do i have to grind it down, and the calliper to or is there parts off of another chevy i can use :dunno:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Jul 15 2010, 04:12 PM~18056155
> *i have a glasshouse and i wanna put 13's on it but the adapter doesn't fit over the hub on the rotor and the rim hits the calliper...i guess what i'm asking is do i have to grind it down, and the calliper to or is there parts off of another chevy i can use :dunno:
> *



You can have 13's on a Glasshouse/Raghouse.

"It's the only way to roll....13's"


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 15 2010, 04:46 PM~18056429
> *You can have 13's on a Glasshouse/Raghouse.
> 
> "It's the only way to roll....13's"
> ...


 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*13's

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC09421Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
14's*


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 15 2010, 05:48 PM~18056948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD WITH BOTH


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 14 2010, 05:03 PM~18047491
> *:0 famous words.... quoted from the book of 'saul'
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

That house looks better with those 13's Dirty.


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

^^^^

I like it better with the 14s. Clean glasshouse for sure!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 15 2010, 04:48 PM~18056948
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Both proper on a Glasshouse


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RebirthKid_@Jul 14 2010, 03:51 PM~18047384
> *Here's my dad's g-house he had it repainted.
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: 

That thing is missing the Chicano Mexicano Flag! 


J/K :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 14 2010, 09:50 PM~18048810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the adapter should not fit "over" the hub it pretty much goes between the hub and the mounting surface of the wheel.
depending on the spacer you use you may need longer studs..

maybe someone has a pic of one on the car that can help..
check out dirtys topic too. pretty sure he runs spacers in the front and rear of his to clear calipers. 
i could be wrong about that. but check it out.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 15 2010, 04:46 PM~18056429
> *You can have 13's on a Glasshouse/Raghouse.
> 
> "It's the only way to roll....13's"
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 15 2010, 04:46 PM~18056429
> *You can have 13's on a Glasshouse/Raghouse.
> 
> "It's the only way to roll....13's"
> ...


i know but that still doesn't answer my ? :dunno: :no:


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 15 2010, 05:48 PM~18056948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


either way that ghouse is sick :wow:


----------



## listo415 (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 14 2010, 02:27 PM~18046125
> *DOES ANYONE SELL THE NEW VERSION JACK STANDS - YOU KNOW THE ONE WHERE YOU DONT HAVE TO TAKE OFF YOUR TIRES, JUST PUT THE TIRES ON THE HOLDERS?
> *


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has some more parts forsale posted


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jul 15 2010, 06:56 PM~18056997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks everybody!


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

13s are the way to go i brought the skinny ssbs brake calipers for my raghouse to fit them


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Jul 15 2010, 04:12 PM~18056155
> *i have a glasshouse and i wanna put 13's on it but the adapter doesn't fit over the hub on the rotor and the rim hits the calliper...i guess what i'm asking is do i have to grind it down, and the calliper to or is there parts off of another chevy i can use :dunno:
> *


Here are some pics of Shops Laggard with 13's; you have to grind the calliper down but do not grind them beyond the safty mark were they will get to hot to stop. Also you will need to buy extended studs and have them cut down a little bit. Then put on the spacer about 3/4" worth and the other side might need +/- 1/8" then put on the adapter and torque the nuts to 90 foot lbs; now you are ready to mount the 13's and roll. The rims that I roll with are Daytons or Sinisters. I hope this helps.





















Stay  from Vic USO cc/USO'S Motorcycle Club Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is Shops Laggard with 14's and 13's:

14's, this is what I am riding with now.











13's, I rode with for the last 3 years.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

14's :thumbsup:


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jul 16 2010, 08:30 AM~18060665
> *Here are some pics of Shops Laggard with 13's; you have to grind the calliper down but do not grind them beyond the safty mark were they will get to hot to stop. Also you will need to buy extended studs and have them cut down a little bit. Then put on the spacer about 3/4" worth and the other side might need +/- 1/8" then put on the adapter and torque the nuts to 90 foot lbs; now you are ready to mount the 13's and roll. The rims that I roll with are Daytons or Sinisters. I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro i appreciate the help, time for me to get down and dirty and do the damn thing... :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 15 2010, 06:02 PM~18057044
> *That house looks better with those 13's Dirty.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

T JONES thanks for the rare rear window defrost unit :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Jul 15 2010, 09:58 PM~18059004
> *i know but that still doesn't answer my ? :dunno:  :no:
> *


this is what i have on my glasshouse 13x7 never need to grind anything and not noticable at all


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 15 2010, 05:48 PM~18056948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT EVER SET U DONT PUT ON SELL THEM TO ME... :biggrin:


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Jul 15 2010, 09:58 PM~18059004
> *i know but that still doesn't answer my ? :dunno:  :no:
> *



You need 1/4" spacers, very little caliper grinding and you too can roll on 13's, 5.20's that is.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 16 2010, 11:31 PM~18066867
> *this is what i have on my glasshouse 13x7 never need to grind anything and not noticable at all
> 
> 
> ...


when them rims going on


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 14 2010, 05:55 PM~18047429
> *so sad to see the Toyota truck in the background
> *


Did not even notice. All I see is a Riv a house and a lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 17 2010, 12:48 AM~18067120
> *Did not even notice. All I see is a Riv a house and a lincoln :biggrin:
> *


would be the three lowriders I'd have in my garage... love rivis


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 14 2010, 01:46 PM~18045698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is nice


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 15 2010, 04:48 PM~18056948
> *
> 
> 
> ...




13' no doubt! That is a sick ride Dirty...my ghouse is in the shop as we speak Fellas, getting layed out! Gonna lay frame and take the silly tuck off of it. For now just going to run 4 batteries, simple get up and get down. Cant wait, my bro just got his 64 out of the shop yesterday (G Motorsports...Big Chavo!) and we just put on the 175's and OG hubcaps on it laying frame...I think I am going to sport 64 Spoke Hubcaps with the 3 prong Knock Offs and 175/70 14's on it...something different...Hubs and 175's is my 2nd favorite look! 5.20's and hubbers being #1! 

Pics coming soon!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider+Jul 16 2010, 06:40 PM~18064668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 155-80-13 (Jan 2, 2007)

got a 76 caprice front header clip......for sale...350.00 shipped :biggrin: pix will be posted 2marrow


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 16 2010, 11:37 PM~18066897
> *You need 1/4" spacers, very little caliper grinding and you too can roll on 13's, 5.20's that is.
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 16 2010, 11:49 PM~18066940
> *when them rims going on
> *


tru-rays or the caddy stocks i just got


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

PM ME WITH PICS AND DETAILS......


> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Jul 17 2010, 04:41 PM~18070046
> *got a 76 caprice front header clip......for sale...350.00 shipped :biggrin: pix will be posted 2marrow
> *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 18 2010, 06:59 AM~18073320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


something about a GLASSHOUSE and the stance it has beats any other car out there :biggrin:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

Arizona Charlie's Boulder - Casino Hotel, Suites and RV Park
Palace Station Hotel and Casino 2411 W SAHARA Las Vegas, NV 89102
Sahara Hotel and Casino 2535 LAS VEGAS BLVD S Las Vegas, NV 89109 Las Vegas Strip
Stratosphere Tower - Casino and Resort 2000 S LAS VEGAS BLVD Las Vegas, NV 89104 Las Vegas Strip
Tropicana Las Vegas 3801 LAS VEGAS BLVD SOUTH Las Vegas, NV 89109 Las Vegas Strip

THE CHEAPEST HOTELS THAT I HAVE FOUND FOR THE SUPER SHOW IN LAS VEGAS OCT 8-11


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 18 2010, 10:43 AM~18073966
> *something about a GLASSHOUSE and the stance it has beats any other car out there :biggrin:
> *


  
YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!
A G-HOUSE IS LIKE A LAMBO......EVERYBODY SEE`S YOU ROLLING IN!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 15 2010, 06:48 PM~18056948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOTH LOOK GOOD, BUT 14`S FILL THE WHEEL ARCH BETTER.
JUST MY 2CENTS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HOW ABOUT THIS, `76 DEALER BOOK, SHOWS ALL THE 76 MODELS, AND ACCESSORIES, AND OPTIONS, AND COLOR COMBOS.
250.00 SHIPPED 48 STATES


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:wow: 


This is how it's done :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

No Donkeys'


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem+Jul 18 2010, 01:43 PM~18075524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 18 2010, 01:05 PM~18075310
> *
> YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!
> A G-HOUSE IS LIKE A LAMBO......EVERYBODY SEE`S YOU ROLLING IN!
> *



yea everyone looks when they see a glasshouse... used to get a 'thumbsup' from all kinds of people...  

can't wait to roll again

* nice book by the way...


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: FINALY GOT MY REAREND. OFF 94 CAPRICE


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Jul 17 2010, 01:31 AM~18066867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice.. i wanna pick something up by summers end. gave it in and nice by next summer. see what happens though. Things takin more time these days.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 16 2010, 11:31 PM~18066867
> *this is what i have on my glasshouse 13x7 never need to grind anything and not noticable at all
> 
> 
> ...


i've had the same ones on my Ghouse 4 bout 6 years now.no problems..


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 18 2010, 01:31 AM~18072913
> *PM ME WITH PICS AND DETAILS......
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes sir!!!!!


> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 18 2010, 11:08 PM~18079044
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 18 2010, 08:51 PM~18078329
> *:wow:  Those look hudge.. lol. but good lookin out.
> 
> *


This is what they look like on the car


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Pulling my rims off putting some stock caddy rims 
Didn't even pull off the adapters


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I am looking for the clips for the rocker molding on a 74 Caprice , that big chrome piece on the bottom anybody knows where i can get one


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 16 2010, 11:31 PM~18066867
> *this is what i have on my glasshouse 13x7 never need to grind anything and not noticable at all
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah bro thanx for that info :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

FOR SALE A OLD SCHOOL 76 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE IN LOS ANGELES FOR ANY QUESTION'S 626-230-0008 OR SEND A PM :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 19 2010, 01:14 PM~18083572
> *I am looking for the clips for the rocker molding on a 74 Caprice , that big chrome piece on the bottom anybody knows where i can get one
> *


Hillco Fastener Warehouse
7522 Park Avenue Garden Grove, CA 92841
(714)657-7442
http://www.hillcofasteners.com/

i had bought some for mine, ill see if i can get you a part number


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jul 19 2010, 02:59 PM~18084451
> *Hillco Fastener Warehouse
> 7522 Park Avenue Garden Grove, CA 92841
> (714)657-7442
> ...


thank you bro


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 19 2010, 03:07 PM~18083482
> *This is what they look like on the car
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
that looks crazy.. haha. .but good lookin out with the info. Not sure if i'll end up with 14s or 13s on the glass. but good to know there is the options.


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 16 2010, 10:31 PM~18066867
> *this is what i have on my glasshouse 13x7 never need to grind anything and not noticable at all
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you get those adapters and how much roughly. Do I need them for 13x7 Real Daytons?

Gracias.


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Dropped off the batteries today at G Motorsports and my GHouse should be coming home tomorrow! Laying Frame and that stupid 2" Tuck is gone! I got my liscence today too! Havent had them for 11 Years!! You don't even know how Ese is feeling right about now!! Gonna cruise the Glasshouse juiced tomorrow ALL DAY LONG!! Shauuuuuuu!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 14 2010, 10:39 PM~18050834
> *MINES HAVE THE REFLECTORS ON THEM AND I WANT TO GET THEM ALL CHROMED IF YOURS ARE ALL CHROMED WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT LET ME KNOW
> *


nah bro i think u gotta get the holes filled in then chrome after u chrome put me first on the list !! u got 74 CAPRICE TAILLIGHTS??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 16 2010, 05:37 AM~18060104
> *13s are the way to go i brought the skinny ssbs brake calipers for my raghouse to fit them
> *


WAT R SSBS CALIPERS??


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jul 19 2010, 07:00 PM~18086550
> *Where do you get those adapters and how much roughly. Do I need them for 13x7 Real Daytons?
> 
> Gracias.
> *


You need them for any 13s 

ebay has them for chevy or try your local tire shop if they can order rims then they should be able to order them adapters


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 19 2010, 07:46 PM~18087969
> *You need them for any 13s
> 
> ebay has them for chevy or try your local tire shop if they can order rims then they should be able to order them adapters
> *




Thanks bro, good stuff...Im almost ready to slap on the 13's, but I am going with the 14's Stockers with some 175/70's and '64 Spoke Hubcaps with the Knockoffs! Want that Gangster OG look!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jul 19 2010, 07:34 PM~18087016
> *nah bro  i think u gotta get the holes filled in then chrome after u chrome put me first on the list !!  u got 74 CAPRICE TAILLIGHTS??
> *


I GOT A 75 IMPALA AND IM JUST GOIN TO END UP CHROMING THEM I DONT WANT THAT REFLECTOR ON MINES ITS TO MUCH RED IN THE BACK


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jul 19 2010, 09:39 PM~18087095
> *WAT R SSBS CALIPERS??
> *


my bad homi there ssbc 
they look like these 
http://www.yourhotcar.com/productImages/12...45912010270.jpg


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jul 19 2010, 02:59 PM~18084451
> *Hillco Fastener Warehouse
> 7522 Park Avenue Garden Grove, CA 92841
> (714)657-7442
> ...


ANY NEWS ON THEM PART NUMBERS


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 19 2010, 11:30 PM~18089307
> *my bad homi there ssbc
> they look like these
> http://www.yourhotcar.com/productImages/12...45912010270.jpg
> *


I LIKE THEIR PRODUCTS.......I GOT SSBC REAR ROTORS ON MINES


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

:wow: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 20 2010, 07:45 AM~18090566
> *I LIKE THEIR PRODUCTS.......I GOT SSBC REAR ROTORS ON MINES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jul 19 2010, 10:06 PM~18089077
> *Thanks bro, good stuff...Im almost ready to slap on the 13's, but I am going with the 14's Stockers with some 175/70's and '64 Spoke Hubcaps with the Knockoffs! Want that Gangster OG look!
> *


where you getting 5on5 bolt pattern 14inch rims?


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 20 2010, 05:45 AM~18090566
> *I LIKE THEIR PRODUCTS.......I GOT SSBC REAR ROTORS ON MINES
> 
> 
> ...



BADASS


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 20 2010, 08:39 AM~18091384
> *where you getting 5on5 bolt pattern 14inch rims?
> *


X2..14" 5x5 GM ?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 20 2010, 10:51 AM~18092369
> *:0
> *


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

JUST A LIL SOME THING! :biggrin: :biggrin: MY HOUSE


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ANY ONE KNOW WHERE TO GET THE CLIPS FOR THE SIDE MOLDINGS ON A 1976 CAPRICE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 20 2010, 11:09 AM~18092057
> *BADASS
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 20 2010, 11:05 AM~18092871
> *ANY ONE KNOW WHERE TO GET THE CLIPS FOR THE SIDE MOLDINGS ON A 1976 CAPRICE
> *


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 20 2010, 12:05 PM~18092871
> *ANY ONE KNOW WHERE TO GET THE CLIPS FOR THE SIDE MOLDINGS ON A 1976 CAPRICE
> *


what side moldings the ones that run from the quater panel to the fender rite down the midle or wich moldings


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 20 2010, 05:45 AM~18090566
> *I LIKE THEIR PRODUCTS.......I GOT SSBC REAR ROTORS ON MINES
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of your rearend (no ****) im curious how you did your powerballs :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 20 2010, 05:45 AM~18090566
> *I LIKE THEIR PRODUCTS.......I GOT SSBC REAR ROTORS ON MINES
> 
> 
> ...



wtf!? you need to stop it... seriously. :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

updates :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> HERE IS A FEW RANDOM PIC'S OF SHOPS LAGGARD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

dam! :0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 20 2010, 05:45 AM~18090566
> *I LIKE THEIR PRODUCTS.......I GOT SSBC REAR ROTORS ON MINES
> 
> 
> ...


God damn! :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Jul 20 2010, 04:18 PM~18094717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Any set date on the Glasshouse picnic


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 20 2010, 01:03 PM~18094021
> *what side moldings the ones that run from the quater panel to the fender rite down the midle or wich moldings
> *


THOSE ARE THE ONES!! IF YOU CAN POINT ME THE RIGHT WAY I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT!! :biggrin: MY CAR IS ALMOST DONE JUST NEED A FEW SMALL THINGS.
PLUS THE BUMPER FILLERS I GOT WERE WAY OFF SO NOW I GOT TO FIND SOME MORE OF THOSE. BUT IS WORTH IT I LOVE MY CAR!! :biggrin: :biggrin: LET ME KNOW JAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 21 2010, 10:01 AM~18101881
> *THOSE ARE THE ONES!! IF YOU CAN POINT ME THE RIGHT WAY I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT!! :biggrin: MY CAR IS ALMOST DONE JUST NEED A FEW SMALL THINGS.
> PLUS THE BUMPER FILLERS I GOT WERE WAY OFF SO NOW I GOT TO FIND SOME MORE OF THOSE. BUT IS WORTH IT I LOVE MY CAR!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: LET ME KNOW JAY :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


Pics of your car 

Wich bumper fillers if there the back you Wana sell them


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 20 2010, 07:45 AM~18090566
> *I LIKE THEIR PRODUCTS.......I GOT SSBC REAR ROTORS ON MINES
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass thats a nice rear setup up u got is it the stock or a newer rear


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 21 2010, 10:01 AM~18101881
> *THOSE ARE THE ONES!! IF YOU CAN POINT ME THE RIGHT WAY I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT!! :biggrin: MY CAR IS ALMOST DONE JUST NEED A FEW SMALL THINGS.
> PLUS THE BUMPER FILLERS I GOT WERE WAY OFF SO NOW I GOT TO FIND SOME MORE OF THOSE. BUT IS WORTH IT I LOVE MY CAR!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: LET ME KNOW JAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got the og bumper fillers for the front end of a 76 but jus the coners nvr been paintd pm if u want them


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Jul 21 2010, 10:54 AM~18102720
> *i got the og bumper fillers for the front end of a 76 but jus the coners nvr been paintd pm if u want them
> 
> 
> ...



need the rear but thx :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 21 2010, 09:05 AM~18101902
> *Pics of your car
> 
> Wich bumper fillers if there the back you Wana sell them
> *



Dont have very many pics right now but here are some,,,,,



















as far as the rear bumper fillers go i am exchanging them with the company i got them from to get ones that fit a little better, i know they aren't going to fit perfect but these were WAY off. let me know if you want the number.. they were about 60.00 each. :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 21 2010, 12:01 PM~18102773
> *Dont have very many pics right now but here are some,,,,,
> 
> 
> ...


Yes thank you pm me there number


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 21 2010, 12:47 PM~18102669
> *bad ass thats a nice rear setup up u got is it the stock or a newer rear
> *


95 caprice.....more info in my sig


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

the aftermarket (like replica plastics) are fuckin garbage...you have to kinda re-fabricate them to get them to fit....

there was someone here years ago that was gonna make metal ones but wanted wayyyy too much for them ($1000-ish)


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

1965 was my first car back in 91 and my homies 76 impala 








:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 21 2010, 08:40 AM~18101327
> *Any set date  on the Glasshouse picnic
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 21 2010, 02:31 PM~18103960
> *:cheesy:
> *


don't get all happy....

you won't show up... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 21 2010, 03:59 PM~18104213
> *don't get all happy....
> 
> you won't show up...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 21 2010, 02:23 PM~18103438
> *the aftermarket (like replica plastics) are fuckin garbage...you have to kinda re-fabricate them to get them to fit....
> 
> there was someone here years ago that was gonna make metal ones but wanted wayyyy too much for them ($1000-ish)
> *


yeah........wayyyy too much


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 21 2010, 03:07 PM~18104275
> *:0
> *


like you.... :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 21 2010, 02:59 PM~18104213
> *don't get all happy....
> 
> you won't show up...  :biggrin:
> *





i'll be there, sucka!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> > HERE IS A FEW RANDOM PIC'S OF SHOPS LAGGARD
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 21 2010, 05:38 PM~18105395
> *
> 
> i'll be there, sucka!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)

1975 PARTS NEEDED
FOR A GLASSHOUSE


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 21 2010, 06:48 AM~18100689
> *LINK IN THE SIG...
> 
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 21 2010, 05:38 PM~18105395
> *
> 
> i'll be there, sucka!
> *


I've heard that line before....


a few people said that...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 21 2010, 10:48 PM~18108848
> *I've heard that line before....
> a few people said that...
> *


IM GUILTY, I ADMIT IT. :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 22 2010, 08:07 AM~18110654
> *IM GUILTY, I ADMIT IT. :0
> *


 :0 :happysad: 

well you had a couple hundred mile drive... there was a few that lived 10 miles away...


this years picnic will be even bigger and better


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Time and place?! me and I'm sure a few club members that have glasshouses will come out!


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 22 2010, 12:07 PM~18111939
> *:0  :happysad:
> 
> well you had a couple hundred mile drive... there was a few that lived 10 miles away...
> ...


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEREK BIGM_@Jul 21 2010, 09:19 PM~18107618
> *1975 PARTS NEEDED
> FOR A GLASSHOUSE
> *


wht do u need?/ make a list n mayb a few of us can help u out


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I got a complete header pannel for Se...the grill, light bezzels and lights are in great condition....


> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Jul 22 2010, 01:19 PM~18112630
> *wht do u need?/ make a list n mayb a few of us can help u out
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jul 21 2010, 04:28 PM~18104425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW FAR AWAY DO YOU THINK I AM? :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 22 2010, 01:11 PM~18113146
> *
> HOW FAR AWAY DO YOU THINK I AM? :uh:
> 
> ...


hey fucker you were about 25 miles away when I texted you....

I guess beer and blunts scare everyone away :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 22 2010, 11:07 AM~18111939
> *:0  :happysad:
> 
> well you had a couple hundred mile drive... there was a few that lived 10 miles away...
> ...


 :h5: got somethin in the works brother!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 22 2010, 03:02 PM~18114220
> *:h5:  got somethin in the works brother!!! :biggrin:  :0
> *


that's great news....


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 22 2010, 03:38 PM~18114635
> *that's great news....
> 
> *


HOPE SO


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 22 2010, 03:19 PM~18113217
> *I guess beer and blunts scare everyone away :wow:
> *


lol


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 22 2010, 01:19 PM~18113217
> *hey fucker you were about 25 miles away when I texted you....
> 
> I guess beer and blunts scare everyone away :wow:
> *


HA HA I'm not scared..I LOVE blunts and beer :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 22 2010, 09:03 PM~18117793
> *HA HA I'm not scared..I LOVE blunts and beer :biggrin:
> *


see ya Friday..... :biggrin:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Sup GHouse Family...It has been a good week so far. Monday I got my Liscence after 11 years without one!! Yesterday I got my car out the shop with a lil Front and Back action...had a setback with the 14" OG '64 Spoke Hubcaps with the Knock Offs that have the Chevy Bowtie on em and the 175/70 Hancook's...the Bolt pattern didn't fit! :banghead: That setback had me drove, so then I decide to put my brother's '72 Spoke Dayton's...they cleared the skirts but I went bought 2 spacers for the front and they didn't work, needed on more to clear the damn caliper...I aint running 3 spacers, chale...I want to keep the rims ON my car not flying down the road past me. Anyways going to have to get the adapters, so after ALL that I just put the Stockers with the big tires back on...man it was laying nice with the 155's & 13's and would have looked even better with the 175's & 14's...but these 215's 15's are huge so not as low as I want. Back still has to go lower but that is next. Here are some pics of it today while I was washing it, it's primered I just liked how it looked wet!! I think dark colors just dont do the body lines justice, IMO...I'm definetly going to paint it a light color, here are some pics.


































































Next is to put in the system, all I need is some 6x9's, got a couple amps, tweeter's, Mid's and Woofer's. Need to have a box made and it's on!

Philip.


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 20 2010, 07:39 AM~18091384
> *where you getting 5on5 bolt pattern 14inch rims?
> *



That is a good question, any help would be firme. What is the bolt pattern on the GH's?


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> tjones has these parts forsale if anyones interested some odds and ends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jul 23 2010, 12:48 AM~18119840
> *That is a good question, any help would be firme. What is the bolt pattern on the GH's?
> *


bolt pattern is 5x5 on those :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

:0


> > tjones has these parts forsale if anyones interested some odds and ends
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

what up glass house family!!!


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Jul 23 2010, 02:29 PM~18124777
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 23 2010, 03:04 PM~18125096
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:nicoderm:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

T T T

let's see some progress pics...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 24 2010, 01:38 PM~18130995
> *T T T
> 
> let's see some progress pics...
> *


how bout these


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Jul 23 2010, 12:33 PM~18122814
> *:0
> *



Tjones has some convertible stuff for sale 1 of 2 rags parts forsale


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 24 2010, 02:38 PM~18130995
> *T T T
> let's see some progress pics...
> *


Looking good Lunatic! :thumbsup: I put in some work today also... :biggrin: Sun was beaming making the urethane soft, so I cut out the back glass with nothing but a small razor knife..
















Started cutting out some of the cancer around the windows too...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 24 2010, 02:10 PM~18131177
> *how bout these
> 
> 
> ...


  GOT A FRONT SEAT HERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 24 2010, 05:28 PM~18132213
> *  GOT A FRONT SEAT HERE!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah I know :biggrin: gotta make some me some money HA HA...I haven't forgotten though :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 24 2010, 02:10 PM~18131177
> *how bout these
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thanks the pics are of my bros car(harboareaPhil)


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Hooked up my carnal today while he was at work...plus I had to use his battery charger. Took off his SS hubs and lent him my '64 Spoke Hubcaps...maybe he'll let me take it to the cruise night! lol :biggrin: 

here are a couple pics.

He has 175/70 14" Hankooks...which is what I have just got to find the right rims now so I can sport the spoke hubs. Mine are 215/70 15" (I think)...cant wait to sport the other rims.









Up close on the 'Fo on the Flo!









The Impala's Nose to Nose  









Hittin the cruise night tonight for the first time in the '75...hopefully it's a good turnout. 

Later Homies!
Flip.


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Cruise night was cool, mine was the only GHouse there...everybody have a cool "Sunday Afternoon!".


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

here's some pics before we took my bros Glasshouse off the frame


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 24 2010, 04:10 PM~18131177
> *how bout these
> 
> 
> ...


  
looking good man.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

75 impala parts car in vegas before it goes to the crusher..someone save it
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=548551


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

WUS UP GLASSHOUSE FAM I NEED SOME ASSISTANCE

I LOST THE INFO ON WERE TO GET MY WEATHER STRIPPING FOR THE DOORS I KNOW ITS SOMEWERE IN THE EAST COST I BELIEVE IF ANYBODY HAS THE NAME OR NUMBER THAT WOULD REALLY HELP THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

can anybody tell me what ill need to do a 75 to 76 conversion?

ill need the header panel, L and R headlight buckets and corners right?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jul 26 2010, 03:40 PM~18144367
> *can anybody tell me what ill need to do a 75 to 76 conversion?
> 
> ill need the header panel, L and R headlight buckets and corners right?
> *


i personally dont know... but i do know that the info has been posted in here alot.. maybe not as much as the rear end swap. but enough.
take a look for it. you will find. cant be more then 30 pages back.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEREK BIGM_@Jul 21 2010, 10:19 PM~18107618
> *1975 PARTS NEEDED
> FOR A GLASSHOUSE
> *


what are you needing?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jul 26 2010, 02:40 PM~18144367
> *can anybody tell me what ill need to do a 75 to 76 conversion?
> 
> ill need the header panel, L and R headlight buckets and corners right?
> *


and the 76 grill and trim. tailights assemby`s if you want to go that far


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

As far as the conversion from 75 to 76 the core supports are diffrent in a couple of spots where you may have to cut the 75 core support to make the 76 header panel work . I switched the core supports from 75 to 76 and everything else bolts right in with no problem .. fenders hood all that shit is the same .


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 26 2010, 04:31 PM~18144298
> *WUS UP GLASSHOUSE FAM I NEED SOME ASSISTANCE
> 
> I LOST THE INFO ON WERE TO GET MY WEATHER STRIPPING FOR THE DOORS I KNOW ITS SOMEWERE IN THE EAST COST I BELIEVE IF ANYBODY HAS THE NAME OR NUMBER THAT WOULD REALLY HELP THANKS IN ADVANCE
> *


i have sets for sale but i deal with 3 diff companies which all of them are not the same when it comes to quality.


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has some rag stuff forsale 1 complete rack with latches, gears,side cables, convertible motor , black cables convertible, glass all 4 green and clear, outer windshield stainless also inner etc.


Hardtop inner plastic quarter plastics window area ,middle fillers, gauges, clocks, power window set ups,back window trims, header panel stainless for 74and 75 caprice moldings etc. Lmk



Right here in the LA Area Pick up is always great


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 23 2010, 07:04 PM~18125096
> *
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 24 2010, 05:51 PM~18132331
> *yeah I know :biggrin: gotta make some me some money HA HA...I haven't forgotten though :biggrin:
> *


   :h5:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Incase anyone is looking for a glasshouse.
1975 impala with 1976 caprice front clip. 2 pump 4 battery setup. continental kit. pinstriping. colorbar not included. silver metal flake roof. sequential turn signal kit. shorter rearend to run 14x7 reverse.car runs and drives excellent. Located in Vancouver, BC. Buyer is responsible for shipping. 
$11,500 OBO.


----------



## Dirty69 (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 26 2010, 02:31 PM~18144298
> *WUS UP GLASSHOUSE FAM I NEED SOME ASSISTANCE
> 
> I LOST THE INFO ON WERE TO GET MY WEATHER STRIPPING FOR THE DOORS I KNOW ITS SOMEWERE IN THE EAST COST I BELIEVE IF ANYBODY HAS THE NAME OR NUMBER THAT WOULD REALLY HELP THANKS IN ADVANCE
> *


Steele Rubber Industries carries just about all the weather stripping for these cars. Hope this helps.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Jul 26 2010, 06:21 PM~18146889
> *Incase anyone is looking for a glasshouse.
> 1975 impala with 1976 caprice front clip. 2 pump 4 battery setup. continental kit. pinstriping. colorbar not included. silver metal flake roof. sequential turn signal kit. shorter rearend to run 14x7 reverse.car runs and drives excellent. Located in Vancouver, BC. Buyer is responsible for shipping.
> $11,500 OBO.
> ...


nice deal


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 26 2010, 04:02 PM~18145561
> *i have sets for sale but i deal with 3 diff companies which all of them are not the same when it comes to quality.
> *


pm me number please


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirty69_@Jul 26 2010, 06:48 PM~18147193
> *Steele Rubber Industries carries just about all the weather stripping for these cars. Hope this helps.
> *


can you pm me number or what city and state if you can


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jul 26 2010, 02:40 PM~18144367
> *can anybody tell me what ill need to do a 75 to 76 conversion?
> 
> ill need the header panel, L and R headlight buckets and corners right?
> *


I noticed the 76' fenders have the side marker lights in them too...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dirty69_@Jul 26 2010, 07:48 PM~18147193
> *Steele Rubber Industries carries just about all the weather stripping for these cars. Hope this helps.
> *


If you order from them before the 15th I believe, they'll give you 10% off if you mention Layitlow...

*EDIT* Nevermind...that's for orders over $250..


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

74 impala GLASSHOUSE FROM RARECLASS


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Jul 27 2010, 12:28 AM~18150202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TTT  uffin:  uffin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

my house so far....


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 27 2010, 10:17 AM~18153059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jul 27 2010, 09:46 AM~18153247
> *NICE WORK :thumbsup:
> *


THX :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 27 2010, 09:17 AM~18153059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 27 2010, 10:17 AM~18153059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: ANY PICS OF THE ROOF??


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jul 27 2010, 12:34 PM~18154831
> *:cheesy: ANY PICS OF THE ROOF??
> *


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 27 2010, 10:17 AM~18153059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR LOOKIN REAL GOOD LIZA CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 27 2010, 01:06 PM~18155184
> *CAR LOOKIN REAL GOOD LIZA CONGRATULATIONS
> *



THX  TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH THE GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looks good brother


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 27 2010, 02:01 PM~18155098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS PATTERNS :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 27 2010, 02:19 PM~18155324
> *THX  TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH THE GUYS :biggrin:
> *


NO NEED TO TRY TO KEEP UP GIRL YOU DOING THE DAMN THING


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 22 2010, 02:19 PM~18113217
> *hey fucker you were about 25 miles away when I texted you....
> 
> I guess beer and blunts scare everyone away :wow:
> *


HUSH ON THE THAT YOU COULD HAVE MET ME IN COMPTON.....OR AT LEAST WENT TO THE MAJESTICS PICNIC THE NEXT DAY.

THIS IS TWICE NOW.....IT'S FA SHO THE NEXT TIME.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 27 2010, 04:01 PM~18155098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That roof looks awsome. nice stuff.
whats the interior plans?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Jul 27 2010, 01:28 AM~18150202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha.. thats cool.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jul 27 2010, 09:37 PM~18159909
> *haha.. thats cool.
> *


I don't see anything?

(iPhone blocked?!?)


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 27 2010, 09:48 PM~18160027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


McGlasshouse?

cool pic(hope you checked them tires on the trailer)


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

HERE IS MY HUMBLE CONTRIBUTION TO THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY
"EL VALIADO" IT WENT FROM BEEN WHITE TO BEEN GREEN JUST GOT IT BACK FROM THE PINSTRIPER AND LEAFING IT WILL BE GOIN IN FOR A BATH OF CLEAR SOON THE BLACK RIMS ARE JUST TO ROLL IT FROM SHOP TO SHOP IT WILL BE ROLLING ON SOME CROSSLACED CENTER GOLDS 72S 13S


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

PINCHE SPIDER MAN TAS CABRON :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam I need to get going on mine...


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 27 2010, 10:40 PM~18160547
> *PINCHE SPIDER MAN TAS CABRON :0
> *


YOU KNOW AY VA POCO A POCO


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 27 2010, 11:05 PM~18160214
> *McGlasshouse?
> 
> cool pic(hope you checked them tires on the trailer)
> *


YEAH THE TIRES WERE GOOD....FROM DALLAS TO KANSAS CITY AND BACK. THAT PIC WAS TAKEN AT A McDONALDS THAT IS BUILT OVER THE FREEWAY IN OKLAHOMA NORTH OF TULSA. I SAW THAT AND TRIPPED OUT. WORLDS LARGEST McDONALDS.


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 27 2010, 10:48 PM~18160027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE PIC!!!!!!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 27 2010, 10:37 PM~18160515
> *HERE IS MY HUMBLE CONTRIBUTION TO THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY
> "EL VALIADO" IT WENT FROM BEEN WHITE TO BEEN GREEN JUST GOT IT BACK FROM THE PINSTRIPER AND LEAFING IT WILL BE GOIN IN FOR A BATH OF CLEAR SOON THE BLACK RIMS ARE JUST TO ROLL IT FROM SHOP TO SHOP IT WILL BE ROLLING ON SOME CROSSLACED CENTER GOLDS 72S 13S
> 
> ...


ORALE! TE MANDE UN PM CULO!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD+Jul 27 2010, 02:21 PM~18155882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE>>>>>>>I LOVE GREEN :biggrin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

anybody layin frame?
:dunno:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Jul 28 2010, 12:05 PM~18164036
> *anybody layin frame?
> :dunno:
> *


































:biggrin:


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

What's up homies... Just recently got my glasshouse.. It came with no stereo. What kits are you guys using for a 76? It seems like the dash piece might break because of the weight of the steroe,any help I'd appreciate


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jul 28 2010, 01:27 PM~18164223
> *What's up homies... Just recently got my glasshouse.. It came with no stereo. What kits are you guys using for a 76? It seems like the dash piece might break because of the weight of the steroe,any help I'd appreciate
> *


Build a console :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 27 2010, 11:37 PM~18160515
> *HERE IS MY HUMBLE CONTRIBUTION TO THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY
> "EL VALIADO" IT WENT FROM BEEN WHITE TO BEEN GREEN JUST GOT IT BACK FROM THE PINSTRIPER AND LEAFING IT WILL BE GOIN IN FOR A BATH OF CLEAR SOON THE BLACK RIMS ARE JUST TO ROLL IT FROM SHOP TO SHOP IT WILL BE ROLLING ON SOME CROSSLACED CENTER GOLDS 72S 13S
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 28 2010, 07:43 AM~18162314
> *ORALE! TE MANDE UN PM CULO!
> *


ORALE GRACIAS PINCHE CULO :cheesy:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 28 2010, 09:38 AM~18162953
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THX
> FIBERGLASS AND PATTERN THE DASH AND BACK DONT KNOW WHAT I SHOULD DO WITH THE SEATS YET.  SOME SAY I SHOULD GO CRAZY BUT I WAS THINKING MORE LIKE PEANUT BUTTER AND SOME COLOR  :dunno:
> NICE>>>>>>>I LOVE GREEN :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU LISA


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 28 2010, 04:23 PM~18166344
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU DIRTY


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jul 28 2010, 02:27 PM~18164223
> *What's up homies... Just recently got my glasshouse.. It came with no stereo. What kits are you guys using for a 76? It seems like the dash piece might break because of the weight of the steroe,any help I'd appreciate
> *


you should be able to put a support in from the back of the stereo to the piece of the dash frame.. i think the one directly below the unit would work. pretty sure thats how i did mine.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 28 2010, 12:03 AM~18160196
> *I don't see anything?
> 
> (iPhone blocked?!?)
> *


a hopping model 75 house..
:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 28 2010, 07:10 PM~18167330
> *THANK YOU DIRTY
> *


THE MORE I LOOK AT THAT COLOR THE MORE I DIG IT!


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

My humble addition to this thread..


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 27 2010, 10:37 PM~18160515
> *HERE IS MY HUMBLE CONTRIBUTION TO THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY
> "EL VALIADO" IT WENT FROM BEEN WHITE TO BEEN GREEN JUST GOT IT BACK FROM THE PINSTRIPER AND LEAFING IT WILL BE GOIN IN FOR A BATH OF CLEAR SOON THE BLACK RIMS ARE JUST TO ROLL IT FROM SHOP TO SHOP IT WILL BE ROLLING ON SOME CROSSLACED CENTER GOLDS 72S 13S
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jul 28 2010, 09:35 PM~18168944
> *My humble addition to this thread..
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favs for sure


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC. SAN DIEGO..CA...76 GLASSHOUSE...TTT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jul 29 2010, 03:29 AM~18171746
> *MEMBERS ONLY CC. SAN DIEGO..CA...76 GLASSHOUSE...TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has a package deal 1 conplete convertible frame full functional clean with latches,gear motors, gutter wire, sunvisors/ holddowns, convertible motor working and 1 black short cable for 350.00 firm pick up only the racks has the pads attached and the side holddown cadles complete not broken. Pm me direct or [email protected] great for chroming or powdwer coating


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jul 29 2010, 01:22 AM~18171702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Jul 26 2010, 06:21 PM~18146889
> *Incase anyone is looking for a glasshouse.
> 1975 impala with 1976 caprice front clip. 2 pump 4 battery setup. continental kit. pinstriping. colorbar not included. silver metal flake roof. sequential turn signal kit. shorter rearend to run 14x7 reverse.car runs and drives excellent. Located in Vancouver, BC. Buyer is responsible for shipping.
> $11,500 OBO.
> ...



:wow:


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

Hey guys got a question. I've been lookin at this 76 caprice and it had the vinyl top with the real slim window, which I'm not a real fan of. Just wanted to know is it just the vinyl covering the rest of the window or did they weld sheet metal or somethin... ppreciate the help


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

peels right off bro... it's a regular/normal glasshouse underneath 

but save the window covering pieces.... may be worth something one day


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Jul 29 2010, 08:55 AM~18172763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HE'S TALKING ABOUT THEM GLASSHOUSES WITH THE "LITTLE" QUARTER WINDOWS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 29 2010, 10:09 AM~18173256
> *peels right off bro... it's a regular/normal glasshouse underneath
> 
> but save the window covering pieces.... may be worth something one day
> *


SO IT HAS THE SAME QUARTER GLASS THAT IS JUST COVERED? OR IS THE GLASS LITTLE TOO?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 29 2010, 09:10 AM~18173270
> *HURRY UP AND BUY!
> *


if i had some extra cheese layin' around i'd be all over it. i love that color combo.

my damn '63 is eating up all the cash it smells. :happysad: 

i'm still crossing my fingers that jr will leave me the glasshouse someday. :roflmao:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jul 19 2010, 02:35 PM~18084259
> *FOR SALE A OLD SCHOOL 76 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE IN LOS ANGELES FOR ANY QUESTION'S 626-230-0008 OR SEND A PM  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


still for sale ready and waiting


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 29 2010, 10:58 AM~18173576
> *if i had some extra cheese layin' around i'd be all over it. i love that color combo.
> 
> my damn '63 is eating up all the cash it smells.  :happysad:
> ...


I HEAR YA BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jul 29 2010, 11:09 AM~18173671
> *still for sale ready and waiting
> *


That's the one dirty


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

waiting for you


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

HEY GUYS!!!!! QUICK QUESTION?? THINKING OF PUTTING A BOOTY KIT ON MY G HOUSE CAN I USE A 83 CADDYS OR IS THERE ONE JUST FOR A 76 G HOUSE???


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 29 2010, 10:04 AM~18174101
> *HEY GUYS!!!!! QUICK QUESTION?? THINKING OF PUTTING A BOOTY KIT ON MY G HOUSE CAN I USE A 83 CADDYS OR IS THERE ONE JUST FOR A 76 G HOUSE???
> *


i think you can use almost any kit. Any of them you have to Make fit i believe. Mine is off of a chrysler fifth avenue.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 29 2010, 11:04 AM~18174101
> *HEY GUYS!!!!! QUICK QUESTION?? THINKING OF PUTTING A BOOTY KIT ON MY G HOUSE CAN I USE A 83 CADDYS OR IS THERE ONE JUST FOR A 76 G HOUSE???
> *


NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 29 2010, 12:08 PM~18174714
> *NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 LOL!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Jul 29 2010, 11:08 AM~18174714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jul 29 2010, 12:22 AM~18171702
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I want tospray mine a Silver Green too, but this is the true meaning of "Spoked Down!" with 5.20's! 

Only if it layed frame, IMO...


Bad GlassHouse for sure!


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TRUE MEANING OF GLASSHOUSE WITH 520s AND IT LAYS FRAME JUS GOT TO GET A PIC OF IT..... RARECLASS CC


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 28 2010, 06:49 PM~18167735
> *THE MORE I LOOK AT THAT COLOR THE MORE I DIG IT!
> *


THATS THE SAME WAY I FEEL ITS NOT THE COLOR I WANTED BUT WHEN I WENT TO GO PICK IT UP BUT IM LEARNING TO GO WITH IT


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 29 2010, 03:16 PM~18176513
> *THATS THE SAME WAY I FEEL ITS NOT THE COLOR I WANTED BUT WHEN I WENT TO GO PICK IT UP BUT IM LEARNING TO GO WITH IT
> *


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Jul 28 2010, 01:39 AM~18161166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit looks like you just hit the dealer for your brand new caprice and threw some tru's and 5.20's badass :thumbsup:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Jul 29 2010, 01:16 PM~18175254
> *I want tospray mine a Silver Green too, but this is the true meaning of "Spoked Down!" with 5.20's!
> 
> Only if it layed frame, IMO...
> ...


it does lay frame thats all the way locked up homie ill get a pick laid out soon :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jul 29 2010, 12:57 PM~18175691
> *TRUE MEANING OF GLASSHOUSE WITH 520s AND IT LAYS FRAME JUS GOT TO GET A PIC OF IT..... RARECLASS CC
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SHE CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jul 29 2010, 05:47 PM~18179013
> *it does lay frame thats all the way locked up homie ill get a pick laid out soon  :biggrin:
> *



man homie, shoot that picture so I can right click and save! Love them Tru Spokes and 5.20's...that's the business!


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

yeah the homie got taste


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

so wat u guys think of my glasshouse so far :biggrin: ???


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jul 29 2010, 09:35 PM~18181344
> *so wat u guys think of my glasshouse so far :biggrin: ???
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD KEEP IT UP LOKO


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 29 2010, 10:01 PM~18181752
> *LOOKS GOOD KEEP IT UP LOKO
> *


gracias homie urz iz baddd too dawg


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jul 29 2010, 09:35 PM~18181344
> *so wat u guys think of my glasshouse so far :biggrin: ???
> 
> 
> ...


paint them or take them off.... those skirts are killing the fresh paint :wow:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jul 29 2010, 02:22 AM~18171702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jul 29 2010, 08:25 PM~18180352
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SHE CLEAN HOMIE
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 29 2010, 10:34 PM~18182249
> *paint them or take them off.... those skirts are killing the fresh paint :wow:
> *


just threw em on to c how it would look there gettin painted already too


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jul 29 2010, 11:19 PM~18182021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lincolns, Caddy's, Caprices..oh my!! 

Where's the Glasshouse? :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 29 2010, 10:12 AM~18173282
> *SO IT HAS THE SAME QUARTER GLASS THAT IS JUST COVERED? OR IS THE GLASS LITTLE TOO?
> *


IT`S COVERED UP.
THE ORIGINAL WINDOW IS UNDERNEATH IT, THAT`S WHY MOST YOU`LL FIND HAVE A "PADDED" ROOF.
NOT SURE IF IT`S A DEALER ONLY ACCESSORY, BECAUSE BACK WHEN THESE WERE NEW, YOU USED TO SEE REGULAR MOM AND POPS WITH THAT SAME WINDOW.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> SHE LOOKS SHARP!!!
> 
> 
> NOT TO BE A COPY CAT, BUT IM GOING TO JUST RUN THE TRUESPOKE WITH OG 5.20`S
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> > SHE LOOKS SHARP!!!
> > NOT TO BE A COPY CAT, BUT IM GOING TO JUST RUN THE TRUESPOKE WITH OG 5.20`S
> > NO JUICE
> > THE CAR IS STILL TOO NEW 16K MILES
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 30 2010, 05:41 PM~18188496
> *IT`S COVERED UP.
> THE ORIGINAL WINDOW IS UNDERNEATH IT, THAT`S WHY MOST YOU`LL FIND HAVE A "PADDED" ROOF.
> NOT SURE IF IT`S A DEALER ONLY ACCESSORY, BECAUSE BACK WHEN THESE WERE NEW, YOU USED TO SEE REGULAR MOM AND POPS WITH THAT SAME WINDOW.
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHOPPER 76, mozzywozzy


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 30 2010, 06:01 PM~18188650
> *:0  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


i know huh!
i have a super clean set of skirts,,,,,,gonna need a color match,,,,,,
should i throw on a 76 clip while i`m at it?


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 30 2010, 07:20 PM~18189155
> *i know huh!
> i have a super clean set of skirts,,,,,,gonna need a color match,,,,,,
> should i throw on a 76 clip while i`m at it?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jul 30 2010, 05:15 PM~18189134
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHOPPER 76, mozzywozzy
> 
> *



SUP HOMIE :wow:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 30 2010, 07:20 PM~18189155
> *i know huh!
> i have a super clean set of skirts,,,,,,gonna need a color match,,,,,,
> should i throw on a 76 clip while i`m at it?
> *


If you had the wrap around tail lights for sure but she looks way to good to start changing clips.


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 30 2010, 07:12 PM~18189949
> *If you had the wrap around tail lights for sure but she looks way to good to start changing clips.
> *




Yup, sweet piece of history right there...Unmolested is the way to go.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 30 2010, 09:12 PM~18189949
> *If you had the wrap around tail lights for sure but she looks way to good to start changing clips.
> *


i got tail lights too. 
there`s a few 76 caprice parts over here, but this car`s tooo nice to butch it up, i would cut up a different car, NOT this one


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

gasping; :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 30 2010, 08:20 PM~18189155
> *i know huh!
> i have a super clean set of skirts,,,,,,gonna need a color match,,,,,,
> should i throw on a 76 clip while i`m at it?
> *


 :wow: 
if you going that way. you might as well cut it...  

its a nice lookin ride man.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP HOMIES WE NEED TO TAKE A CRUISE WITH ALL THE G HOUSES TO HOLLYWOOD ONE OF THESE SATURDAY NITES WHAT YOU GUYS THINK :x:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jul 31 2010, 09:25 AM~18192883
> *SUP HOMIES WE NEED TO TAKE A CRUISE WITH ALL THE G HOUSES TO HOLLYWOOD ONE OF THESE SATURDAY NITES WHAT YOU GUYS THINK :x:
> *


yea.... that would be tight roll up on a bunch of glasshouses


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

(quote)RareClass,Jul 26 2010, 10:40 PM
74 impala GLASSHOUSE FROM RARECLASS










Candy paint under the Sun :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 30 2010, 11:18 PM~18190956
> *i got tail lights too.
> there`s a few 76 caprice parts over here, but this car`s tooo nice to butch it up, i would cut up a different car, NOT this one
> *


That's where I'm at. If it was ride you knew you'd have forever I would slice and dice. Nothing better then starting a ride with zero rust you can just get into it with out all the other bs that happens when rust is there. 

It's badass the way she is now I'd hammer since stock springs are easy to get get some tru spokes and 5.20's and enjoy it.


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: MY NEW TAT I GOT TODAY, WHAT YOU GUYS THINK?????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hahaha that's tight


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jul 31 2010, 09:40 PM~18195602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 31 2010, 06:53 PM~18195658
> *hahaha that's tight
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jul 31 2010, 07:40 PM~18195602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shouldn`t that be in the front? :biggrin:
j/k
looks good, shows your love for the biggest cars around!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 31 2010, 09:48 AM~18193323
> *yea.... that would be tight roll up on a bunch of glasshouses
> *


LETS ROLL PHIL :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jul 31 2010, 09:25 AM~18192883
> *SUP HOMIES WE NEED TO TAKE A CRUISE WITH ALL THE G HOUSES TO HOLLYWOOD ONE OF THESE SATURDAY NITES WHAT YOU GUYS THINK :x:
> *


THAT WOULD BE TIGHT HOMIE


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jul 31 2010, 09:25 AM~18192883
> *SUP HOMIES WE NEED TO TAKE A CRUISE WITH ALL THE G HOUSES TO HOLLYWOOD ONE OF THESE SATURDAY NITES WHAT YOU GUYS THINK :x:
> *


let me know!!! im down


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I guess I could borrow a car hauler and tow my frame to Hollywood lol


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 1 2010, 12:51 PM~18199592
> *I guess I could borrow a car hauler and tow my frame to Hollywood lol
> *


ILL PICK YOU UP HOMIE!!!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jul 31 2010, 05:40 PM~18195602
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## jrrida4life (Feb 4, 2004)

*SOMEBODY SAVE THIS GLASSHOUSE FROM THE SCRAP MAN....</span>*

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=548551&view=findpost&p=17891486\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=17891486</a>

<span style=\'color:red\'>*SOLID CAR WITH LOTS OF GOOD PARTS IN LAS VEGAS, COME GET IT CHEAP! THE FIRST $150 TAKES IT AWAY :wow: *


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 1 2010, 12:51 PM~18199592
> *I guess I could borrow a car hauler and tow my frame to Hollywood lol
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse+Aug 1 2010, 08:45 AM~18198537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LETS TRY FOR THE 14TH


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/100_5930.jpg[/img]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 1 2010, 09:03 PM~18203578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 2 2010, 12:16 AM~18204420
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 2 2010, 08:05 AM~18205497
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

quote/coupedup,Jul 28 2010, 07:35 PM
My humble addition to this thread..


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> quote/coupedup,Jul 28 2010, 07:35 PM
> My humble addition to this thread..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Aug 2 2010, 11:55 AM~18206245
> *quote/coupedup,Jul 28 2010, 07:35 PM
> My humble addition to this thread..
> 
> ...


If Darth Vader had a lowrider this would be it!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 2 2010, 12:03 AM~18203578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love those wheels


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 1 2010, 08:39 PM~18202694
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> LETS TRY FOR THE 14TH
> *


NEXT WEEK RIGHT'


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Aug 2 2010, 05:21 PM~18210598
> *NEXT WEEK RIGHT'
> *


10/4 HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 2 2010, 08:20 PM~18211852
> *10/4 HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT' GO TO MY FORUM AND GET THE DIRECTIONS HOMIE'


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I think it was a convertible 75 by the looks of the trim. The rack was still there but the car was burnt. It had power seats and some of the back stuff is still there. in Fremont Junk Yard...


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

74 GLASS HOUSE RARECLASS CC


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Aug 3 2010, 04:19 PM~18213204
> *74 GLASS HOUSE RARECLASS CC
> 
> 
> ...



nice ride homie


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I GOT MINE ON THE ROAD


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Still needing header panel trim from a 76 caprice. Any help???


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Aug 2 2010, 07:51 PM~18212185
> *THAT'S RIGHT' GO TO MY FORUM AND GET THE DIRECTIONS HOMIE'
> *


THANKS SEE HOW MANY HOUSES WE GET OUT THERE :naughty:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass+Aug 2 2010, 09:19 PM~18213204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 2 2010, 08:47 AM~18206191
> *:yes:
> *


YOU ROLLING ON 14 HOMIE :x:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 3 2010, 09:26 AM~18215768
> *THANKS SEE HOW MANY HOUSES  WE GET OUT THERE :naughty:
> *


ya homie


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Aug 3 2010, 01:14 AM~18214166
> *nice ride homie
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 3 2010, 01:53 AM~18214256
> *I GOT MINE  ON THE ROAD
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Aug 3 2010, 04:12 AM~18214445
> *Still needing header panel trim from a 76 caprice. Any help???
> *


GET CHEVROLET IMPALAS HERE, HE HAS SOME SHIT FOR 76


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 3 2010, 01:53 AM~18214256
> *I GOT MINE  ON THE ROAD
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice tito :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 2 2010, 10:05 PM~18213049
> *I think it was a convertible 75 by the looks of the trim.  The rack was still there but the car was burnt.  It had power seats and some of the back stuff is still there.  in Fremont Junk Yard...
> 
> 
> ...


More pics is it worth salvaging :0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 2 2010, 09:05 PM~18213049
> *I think it was a convertible 75 by the looks of the trim.  The rack was still there but the car was burnt.  It had power seats and some of the back stuff is still there.  in Fremont Junk Yard...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Che bring that fucker back to life :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 3 2010, 05:24 PM~18218180
> *GET CHEVROLET IMPALAS HERE, HE HAS SOME SHIT FOR 76
> *


He's selling a whole header panel, I just need the trim. I'd rather not gothat route but if I have to, I have to


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Aug 4 2010, 06:43 AM~18224826
> *He's selling a whole header panel, I just need the trim. I'd rather not gothat route but if I have to, I have to
> *


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Aug 4 2010, 07:43 AM~18224826
> *He's selling a whole header panel, I just need the trim. I'd rather not gothat route but if I have to, I have to
> *


it`s going to be hard to find "just the trim" you might need to buy the whole thing,
then re-sell what`s left over.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 4 2010, 08:59 AM~18225238
> *
> *


sup ryan! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 4 2010, 09:03 AM~18225773
> *sup ryan! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS HAPPENING PERRY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> > quote/coupedup,Jul 28 2010, 07:35 PM
> > My humble addition to this thread..
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 4 2010, 12:03 PM~18225766
> *it`s going to be hard to find "just the trim"  you might need to buy  the whole thing,
> then re-sell what`s left over.
> *


That's what I was trying to avoid but had a feeling I might have to. Might have one in the works though, thanx for the help guys


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_1Se9zsF0I "Heartbreaker streets of fire"


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Aug 4 2010, 09:08 PM~18232597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Aug 4 2010, 10:08 PM~18232597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Tommy, good looking out on this one; I might make this one, see you at Trino's. Stay  bro.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pic USO


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks uce gotta represent


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

I NEED A FRONT BUMPER, 76 CAPRICE COMPLETE HEADER PANEL WITH LIGHTS AND CORNER PIECES OR 75 CAPRICE HEADER PANEL AND DRIVER SIDE HEADLIGHT ASSEMBLY PM ME IF YOU GOT IT.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Aug 5 2010, 07:08 AM~18234950
> *:wave: Tommy, good looking out on this one; I might make this one, see you at Trino's. Stay   bro.
> *


SUP BRO :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Aug 4 2010, 08:28 PM~18232199
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_1Se9zsF0I                    "Heartbreaker streets of fire"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

sup homies, my brother is looking to get into a Glasshouse...He's looking for a clean Ghouse preferrably a '76 Caprice, but as long as it is clean, juiced and a couple G's on top...here is the link.




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=554966&st=0




Is there a date for the GHouse picnic/cruise?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Aug 6 2010, 10:10 AM~18244928
> *sup homies, my brother is looking to get into a Glasshouse...He's looking for a clean Ghouse preferrably a '76 Caprice, but as long as it is clean, juiced and a couple G's on top...here is the link.
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT HAVE A 76 BUT I DO HAVE A 75 IMPALA LIKE YOURS NEW PAINT INTERIOR PINSTRIPED AND GOLD LEAFED ALL IT NEEDS NOW IS JUST PUT IT BACK TOGETHER AND RIMS IT HAS A 2 PUMP SET UP AND 8 BATTS SHORTNED REAR END TO CLEAR THE SKIRTS LET HIM KNOW I MIGHT JUST LET IT GO BEEN THINKIN ABOUT IT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 6 2010, 02:26 PM~18246828
> *I DONT HAVE A 76 BUT I DO HAVE A 75 IMPALA  LIKE YOURS NEW PAINT INTERIOR PINSTRIPED AND GOLD LEAFED ALL IT NEEDS NOW IS JUST PUT IT BACK TOGETHER AND RIMS IT HAS A 2 PUMP SET UP AND 8 BATTS SHORTNED REAR END TO CLEAR THE SKIRTS LET HIM KNOW I MIGHT JUST LET IT GO BEEN THINKIN ABOUT IT
> *


 :uh: :loco: :yes: :rant: :buttkick: tas bien guey pinche jay


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 6 2010, 08:05 PM~18248808
> *:uh:  :loco:  :yes:  :rant:  :buttkick: tas bien guey pinche jay
> *


i really been thinkin about it fool


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

I didn't mean that he would only take a 76 Caprice...just prefered one...he will entertain all offers, shoot him one cause it might be gone tomorrow. He wants to get into a glasshouse and some feria.

Went to the Fontana Cruise Night and there were a couple GHouses...me and one dude with another 75 Impala took a cruise together...told him about the Ghouse picnic/cruise...he is down to roll, when is it?


Philip


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Spensa, my carnal logged into his name with my computer at my pad. As I was saying he wants to get into a GHouse and some Feria...Hit him up.

Philip.


----------



## jc.paintswut (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambda_817_@Aug 2 2010, 03:16 PM~18209450
> *If Darth Vader had a lowrider this would be it!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 6 2010, 11:00 PM~18249941
> *i really been thinkin about it fool
> *


why that car is nice


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 6 2010, 11:36 PM~18250158
> *why that car is nice
> *


the car is beatyfull im just done with it i havent drove it since i got it cus its been from shop to shop getting done and i guess i just want to get in and roll but who knows all i need on mines now is just my rims and its prety much done


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 7 2010, 12:29 AM~18250402
> *the car is beatyfull im just done with it i havent drove it since i got it cus its been from shop to shop getting done and i guess i just want to get in and roll but who knows all i need on mines now is just my rims and its prety much done
> *


Pics,pics,pics and more pics


----------



## C1BAD75 (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 2 2010, 11:05 PM~18213049
> *I think it was a convertible 75 by the looks of the trim.  The rack was still there but the car was burnt.  It had power seats and some of the back stuff is still there.  in Fremont Junk Yard...
> 
> 
> ...



where is this at can use this


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 7 2010, 12:54 AM~18250538
> *Pics,pics,pics and more pics
> *


THIS IS THE WAY I BOUGHT HER 










AND THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW AFTER PAINT PINSTRIPES AND GOLD LEAFING THE RIMS ON IT ARE JUST ROLLERS TO GET IT FROM SHOP TO SHOP


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY. CC 76 GHOUSE...SAN DIEGO.CA TTT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 7 2010, 03:22 AM~18250580
> *THIS IS THE WAY I BOUGHT HER
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful ride man.. since its almost done. you might as well finish it up. drive it for a bit.. then get something else if you still want.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Aug 6 2010, 10:23 PM~18250084
> *Spensa, my carnal logged into his name with my computer at my pad. As I was saying he wants to get into a GHouse and some Feria...Hit him up.
> 
> Philip.
> *


THE CRUISE TO HOLLYWOOD IS ON THE 14TH WE GONNA MEET UP ON THE ROAD AND THE PICNIC I TALKED TO SMURF CHOPPER AND VIC WE JUST NEED TO SET A DATE IN OCT AND RUN IT BY EVERYBODY ON THE G HOUSE FEST :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

what color wires go to the radio? power memory n ground ?gonna put a new unit in but someone stole my other radio n ripped wires


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 7 2010, 12:22 AM~18250580
> *THIS IS THE WAY I BOUGHT HER
> 
> 
> ...


how do u wash ur car with new paint ? wat do u use to wash and wat do u use to dry it ?


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Aug 7 2010, 01:13 PM~18252825
> *what color wires go to the radio? power memory n ground ?gonna put a new unit in but someone stole my other radio n ripped wires
> *



White (Left Front) and Grey (Right Front) for Front Speakers
Green (Left Front) and Purple (Right Front) for Rear Speakers

Red is Power (Run to Radio Fuse)
Black is Ground
Blue is the Remote for your Amp (Run that to Your Amp Remote) 

Yellow is Memory
Orange is for Dimmer


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 7 2010, 05:47 AM~18251021
> *THE CRUISE TO HOLLYWOOD IS ON THE 14TH WE GONNA MEET UP ON THE ROAD AND THE PICNIC I TALKED TO SMURF CHOPPER AND VIC WE JUST NEED TO SET A DATE IN OCT AND RUN IT BY EVERYBODY ON THE G HOUSE FEST :biggrin:
> *




Gracias for the info...gonna be out of state on the 14th...can't wait for October though :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Aug 7 2010, 02:17 PM~18252841
> *how do u wash ur car with new paint ? wat do u use to wash and wat do u use to dry it ?
> *


i dont wash my car i usually have a homie that has a mobil detail come and wash it at home with that soft soap and spotfree water


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 7 2010, 05:47 AM~18250919
> *beautiful ride man.. since its almost done. you might as well finish it up. drive it for a bit.. then get something else if you still want.
> *


YEAH IM REALLY UNDESISIVE RITENOW


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 19 2010, 01:07 PM~18083482
> *This is what they look like on the car
> 
> 
> ...


How much them spacers cost


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

what are these moldings worth they are the ones that separate the vinyl from the body on the side 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

the 2 bottom are for the sides and the top one runs across the top


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

FOR SALE 76 Caprice Landua, 1 owner car with all paper work from when new, good running 400/350, interior is like new, needs rust repair askin $2000 obo car is located in Des Moines, IA and buyer is responsible for pick up or shipping


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@Aug 7 2010, 08:34 PM~18254555
> *FOR SALE 76 Caprice Landua, 1 owner car with all paper work from when new, good running 400/350, interior is like new, needs rust repair askin $2000 obo car is located in Des Moines, IA and buyer is responsible for pick up or shipping
> 
> 
> ...


1st dibs if you ever Wana part it out on a few things


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 7 2010, 10:48 PM~18254644
> *1st dibs if you ever Wana part it out on a few things
> *


would like to sell complete but if that dont happen I will part it, and will post it if that time comes


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@Aug 7 2010, 08:34 PM~18254555
> *FOR SALE 76 Caprice Landua, 1 owner car with all paper work from when new, good running 400/350, interior is like new, needs rust repair askin $2000 obo car is located in Des Moines, IA and buyer is responsible for pick up or shipping
> 
> 
> ...


  poor house it got eaten up by the rust good luck on your sell


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 7 2010, 07:49 PM~18254041
> *what are these moldings worth they are the ones that separate the vinyl from the body on the side
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


if your selling them i might be interested homie...pm me!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 7 2010, 11:48 PM~18254644
> *1st dibs if you ever Wana part it out on a few things
> *


I got 2nd


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 7 2010, 11:26 PM~18254859
> *  poor house it got eaten up by the rust good luck on your sell
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Aug 7 2010, 02:38 PM~18253216
> *White (Left Front) and Grey (Right Front) for Front Speakers
> Green (Left Front) and Purple (Right Front) for Rear Speakers
> 
> ...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 7 2010, 03:22 PM~18253426
> *i dont wash my car i usually have a homie that has a mobil detail come and wash it at home with that soft soap and spotfree water
> *


SO U USE SOAP MY PAINTER TOLD ME NO SOAP!! ANYBODY GOT TIPS ON NEW PAINT??
POST PICS SOON OF NEW PAINT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Aug 7 2010, 02:38 PM~18253216
> *White (Left Front) and Grey (Right Front) for Front Speakers
> Green (Left Front) and Purple (Right Front) for Rear Speakers
> 
> ...


SO YELLOW IS CONSTANT AND ORANGE IS POWER??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@Aug 7 2010, 09:06 PM~18254729
> *would like to sell complete but if that dont happen I will part it, and will post it if that time comes
> *


if someone would grab the $150 body in Vegas.... all the metal would be there to save such a nice 76 caprice


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Aug 8 2010, 12:01 AM~18255545
> *SO U USE SOAP MY PAINTER TOLD ME NO SOAP!! ANYBODY GOT TIPS ON NEW PAINT??
> POST PICS SOON OF NEW PAINT
> *


MY PAINTER TOLD ME THE SAME THING NO SOAP HE SAID TO USE THAT TURTLE CARWASH THEY SELL AT THE AUTO PARTS ANYTHING THATS SOFT


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Aug 8 2010, 01:01 AM~18255545
> *SO U USE SOAP MY PAINTER TOLD ME NO SOAP!! ANYBODY GOT TIPS ON NEW PAINT??
> POST PICS SOON OF NEW PAINT
> *


I have allways been told the the big thing is the soap strips off the waxes and soforth and leaves the paint out in the sun getting beat up. Just like not wearing sun screen if you get what I'm sayin.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte+Aug 7 2010, 05:38 PM~18253216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the yellow is Constant
And the orange is the one you would hook up to your new head unit so that the display will dim when the park lights are put on. like a factory system would.

i dont recall either of those (yellow and orange) in my car when i put a new unit in last year. 
But maybe i didnt look hard enough. I did find an empty lead coming of the fuse panel though that was constant. I just used that one. 
pics available if you want.
my car had the factory AM in it, pushbutton with no clock... It did have lights so id think that orange one should have been there somewhere.... I may have to take another look.

edit: and as i read flips post i realize that he probably is talking about the wiring coming out of the new radio. when i answered i was referring to the wiring under the dash.

you should be able to find a line under the dash that is connected to the dash lights. tap into that and put it on the orange wire. that way when you put your park lights on the light on the head unit should dim.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 8 2010, 02:23 AM~18255628
> *if someone would grab the $150 body in Vegas.... all the metal would be there to save such a nice 76 caprice
> *


good point...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 8 2010, 10:12 AM~18256275
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:

whats up man. hows Texas?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 8 2010, 12:23 AM~18255628
> *if someone would grab the $150 body in Vegas.... all the metal would be there to save such a nice 76 caprice
> *


never heard from that dude. :dunno:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

some old pics


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Re did my door panels

Before 









After


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 8 2010, 12:34 PM~18257611
> *Re did my door panels
> 
> Before
> ...



Did you dye them or all those new pieces :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 8 2010, 12:05 PM~18257489
> *some old pics
> 
> 
> ...



dam... that was a long time ago


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 7 2010, 10:26 PM~18254859
> *  poor house it got eaten up by the rust good luck on your sell
> *


a body swap would be your best bet.
the rust has done it`s damage on this car


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 8 2010, 03:42 PM~18257874
> *a body swap would be your best bet.
> the rust has done it`s damage on this car
> *


Its only the body panels, trunk and floor are still good and its a 1 owner


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 8 2010, 12:46 PM~18257652
> *Did you dye them or all those new pieces  :wow:
> *


Vinyl paint in spray can


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@Aug 7 2010, 07:34 PM~18254555
> *FOR SALE 76 Caprice Landua, 1 owner car with all paper work from when new, good running 400/350, interior is like new, needs rust repair askin $2000 obo car is located in Des Moines, IA and buyer is responsible for pick up or shipping
> 
> 
> ...


no offense homie but this is a parts car....


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 8 2010, 02:02 PM~18258299
> *Vinyl  paint in spray can
> *


looks real good


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Anybody happen to know how long the negative battery cable is on a 76? Thanks in advance....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 8 2010, 07:58 PM~18260173
> *no offense homie but this is a parts car....
> *


it's fixable uce...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 8 2010, 02:34 PM~18257611
> *Re did my door panels
> 
> Before
> ...


  
nice work man


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Aug 8 2010, 10:39 PM~18260602
> *Anybody happen to know how long the negative battery cable is on a 76? Thanks in advance....
> *


about 27 inches..
get a piece thats 30 and go from there.
it goes from the negative on the bat to the top of the alt bracket on the motor...
for good measure put one from the same negative on the bat to the body of the car.

im sure there is a motor pic somewhere in this topic that shows it.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 8 2010, 05:02 PM~18258299
> *Vinyl  paint in spray can
> *


what you do to prep?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC WHO'S GOING, SIGN UP


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Aug 8 2010, 11:25 PM~18261949
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC WHO'S GOING, SIGN UP
> *


WHEN AND WHERE?????????????/


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 8 2010, 10:35 PM~18261998
> *WHEN AND WHERE?????????????/
> *




Copy that! 

Count me in...

Flips Monte (Philip)


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 8 2010, 08:26 PM~18261072
> *it's fixable uce...
> *


  ya i guess anythings fixable...but those 1/4's need to be replaced and believe me i know how much that costs ...


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 8 2010, 11:26 PM~18261072
> *it's fixable uce...
> *


x2


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 8 2010, 03:02 PM~18258299
> *Vinyl  paint in spray can
> *


 :wow: Nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 9 2010, 12:09 AM~18262227
> * ya i guess anythings fixable...but those 1/4's need to be replaced and believe me i know how much that costs ...
> *


that's the fun part... saving a life... last thing I want to see is another parts car... :happysad:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC 76 IMPALA...SAN DIEGO.CA TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Aug 8 2010, 10:25 PM~18261949
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC WHO'S GOING, SIGN UP
> *


SUP CHOPPER DATES OCT 23 OCT 30 :dunno: FOR PICNIC


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 9 2010, 01:35 AM~18262599
> *that's the fun part... saving a life... last thing I want to see is another parts car...  :happysad:
> *


Save the the parts cars for them 4-doors


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 8 2010, 11:35 PM~18261998
> *WHEN AND WHERE?????????????/
> *


PINCHE JAY WHY U WORRIED ABOUT IT! ITS IN OCT. YOU WILL MOST LIKELY NOT EVEN HAVE YOUR CAR BY THEN! PINCHE GLASSHOUSE FEST PART TIMER!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 9 2010, 08:18 AM~18263562
> *SUP CHOPPER DATES  OCT 23 OCT 30 :dunno: FOR PICNIC
> *


WHATS UP FOR HOLLYWOOD SATURDAY!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 9 2010, 07:31 AM~18263652
> *WHATS UP FOR HOLLYWOOD SATURDAY!!
> *


LETS MEET UP 9'00 PM IN FRONT THE TOYOTA DEALER


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 9 2010, 02:41 AM~18262668
> *MEMBERS ONLY.CC 76 IMPALA...SAN DIEGO.CA TTT
> 
> 
> ...


THIS FUCKER IS BAD HOMIE


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Aug 9 2010, 11:42 AM~18265045
> *THIS FUCKER IS BAD HOMIE
> *


THANX..HEY WAS UP WITH UR HOMIES BROWN CADDY...HIT ME UP.. :0


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 9 2010, 07:18 AM~18263562
> *SUP CHOPPER DATES  OCT 23 OCT 30 :dunno: FOR PICNIC
> *


So let the guy's pick a date
and can you give them all the info
thank's big dog


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 9 2010, 11:31 AM~18263652
> *WHATS UP FOR HOLLYWOOD SATURDAY!!
> *


what's up with them pics? still waiting on them :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 9 2010, 08:27 AM~18263625
> *PINCHE JAY WHY U WORRIED ABOUT IT! ITS IN OCT. YOU WILL MOST LIKELY NOT EVEN HAVE YOUR CAR BY THEN! PINCHE GLASSHOUSE FEST PART TIMER!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OH IM NOT WORRIED MIGUEL


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

HEY MIGUEL "STRAY52" IF YOU GOT SOMETHING NEGATIVE TO SAY ABOUT ME IM JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY OR STOP BY SHIT WE LIVE A FEW MINUTES AWAY NO NEED TO ACT BRAVE IN HERE


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*ALMOST THERE...*


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 9 2010, 03:04 PM~18266900
> *ALMOST THERE...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN USO THATS LOOKIN SHARP PIMP KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 9 2010, 04:04 PM~18266900
> *ALMOST THERE...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 9 2010, 03:04 PM~18266900
> *ALMOST THERE...
> 
> 
> ...


GO BIG DADDY!!!! THATS LOOKING GOOD BROTHER!!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD+Aug 9 2010, 03:06 PM~18266920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: A big thank you to my GHOUSE Brethren.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 9 2010, 03:04 PM~18266900
> *ALMOST THERE...
> 
> 
> ...


DDAAAAMMMNNN!!!! looks good man :thumbsup: cant wait to see dat on da streets of da 702...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 9 2010, 03:04 PM~18266900
> *ALMOST THERE...
> 
> 
> ...


right on USO....rag looks tight :wow:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 9 2010, 05:04 PM~18266900
> *ALMOST THERE...
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 9 2010, 02:04 PM~18266900
> *ALMOST THERE...
> 
> 
> ...



SHE LOOKING REAL NICE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 09:20 PM~18270730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ain't that the 1 they used in the movie Heartbreaker


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Check out this small video clip from sunday cruise


Groupie Luv Scraping


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Aug 9 2010, 11:44 PM~18271570
> *Check out this small video clip from sunday cruise
> Groupie Luv Scraping
> *


Name of song please badass jam.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Aug 9 2010, 10:44 PM~18271570
> *Check out this small video clip from sunday cruise
> Groupie Luv Scraping
> *



awesome.....


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2010, 06:44 AM~18271570
> *Check out this small video clip from sunday cruise
> Groupie Luv Scraping
> *


thank you for sharing that!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 7 2010, 05:51 PM~18253781
> *How much them spacers cost
> *



How much for them spacers


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 10 2010, 01:35 AM~18272421
> *How much for them spacers
> *


I PAID 300 FOR MINES WILL SELL THEM FOR 150 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 8 2010, 10:26 PM~18261072
> *it's fixable uce...
> *


I GUESS YOUR RIGHT
CASH CAN FIX ANY CAR :0 
JUST DEPENDS HOW MUCH YOU WANT TO THROW AT IT.
BUT THAT`S RUST FROM SNOW AND SALT. THAT`S THE WORSEST KIND OF RUST TO FIX,
IT`S RUSTING RIGHT NOW 24/7


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 08:20 PM~18270730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Aug 9 2010, 10:44 PM~18271570
> *Check out this small video clip from sunday cruise
> Groupie Luv Scraping
> *


*nice ride brotha*


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Aug 9 2010, 10:35 PM~18270904
> *ain't that the 1 they used in the movie Heartbreaker
> *


It is.


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 9 2010, 02:04 PM~18266900
> *ALMOST THERE...
> 
> 
> ...



That writing looks sick, love the color...waiting on more pictures!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 11:45 PM~18271020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2010, 12:44 AM~18271570
> *Check out this small video clip from sunday cruise
> Groupie Luv Scraping
> *


sweet ride man.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 11:52 PM~18271097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice but it aint no 79


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Edit.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

The is the Glasshouse (raghouse) forum, not "Days of our lives".
If you have problems with another member, handle it by way of a PM. 
I would hate to start banning members in this topic.
:angry:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Aug 10 2010, 11:05 PM~18281892
> *The is the Glasshouse (raghouse) forum, not "Days of our lives".
> If you have problems with another member, handle it by way of a PM.
> I would hate to start banning members in this topic.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

BACK TO THE PICS


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 11 2010, 07:03 AM~18283125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH!!!! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 7 2010, 07:47 AM~18251021
> *THE CRUISE TO HOLLYWOOD IS ON THE 14TH WE GONNA MEET UP ON THE ROAD AND THE PICNIC I TALKED TO SMURF CHOPPER AND VIC WE JUST NEED TO SET A DATE IN OCT AND RUN IT BY EVERYBODY ON THE G HOUSE FEST :biggrin:
> *



  

*What's going on Homies, it's almost that time again for our Annual GLASSHOUSE PICNIC, as usual it will be on a Saturday of October(still working on the date) after the Super Show in Vegas. Would like to get a feel of who is planning to attend (seriously).
This will be our 3rd. time doing this for GLASSHOUSE RIDERS ONLY.
If you can please start signing up, would be greatly appreciated. The Vegas Super Show is on i believe 10/10/10 please correct me if i'm wrong, our picnic always follows about 2 weeks after the show.



Thanks,
Smurf



As of now,

Signed up and ready:

Smurf
Chopper76
Delegation76
Vic
*


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

another old pic


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 11 2010, 07:03 AM~18283125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 11 2010, 08:40 AM~18283615
> *
> 
> What's going on Homies, it's almost that time again for our Annual GLASSHOUSE PICNIC, as usual it will be on a Saturday of October(still working on the date) after the Super Show in Vegas. Would like to get a feel of who is planning to attend (seriously).
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 11 2010, 09:12 AM~18283816
> *another old pic
> 
> 
> ...


rainy day streets full of glasshouses :happysad:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 11 2010, 08:40 AM~18283615
> *
> 
> What's going on Homies, it's almost that time again for our Annual GLASSHOUSE PICNIC, as usual it will be on a Saturday of October(still working on the date) after the Super Show in Vegas. Would like to get a feel of who is planning to attend (seriously).
> ...


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 11 2010, 08:40 AM~18283615
> *
> 
> What's going on Homies, it's almost that time again for our Annual GLASSHOUSE PICNIC, as usual it will be on a Saturday of October(still working on the date) after the Super Show in Vegas. Would like to get a feel of who is planning to attend (seriously).
> ...


FLEET~HOOD


----------



## papiloco1 (Jun 26, 2010)

I've got lots of extra parts from my glasshouse.. I had two and combined them into one..

So I ended up with a lot of extra parts..

520.248.8205


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by papiloco1_@Aug 11 2010, 12:51 PM~18285234
> *I've got lots of extra parts from my glasshouse.. I had two and combined them into one..
> 
> So I ended up with a lot of extra parts..
> ...



I WISH THEM FENDER TRIMS WERE IN BETTER SHAPE I REALLY NEED THOSE


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 11 2010, 08:40 AM~18283615
> *
> 
> What's going on Homies, it's almost that time again for our Annual GLASSHOUSE PICNIC, as usual it will be on a Saturday of October(still working on the date) after the Super Show in Vegas. Would like to get a feel of who is planning to attend (seriously).
> ...


*i know this is GLASSHOSE PICNIC...is it cool to roll the 67 out there??? - i don't want anyone trippin on me rolling my 67 to ya'll get together - jus asking* :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 11 2010, 08:40 AM~18283615
> *
> GLASSHOUSE RIDERS ONLY</span></span>.
> If you can please start signing up, would be greatly appreciated. The Vegas Super Show is on i believe 10/10/10 please correct me if i'm wrong, our picnic always follows about 2 weeks after the show.
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 11 2010, 03:45 PM~18285665
> *i know this is GLASSHOSE PICNIC...is it cool to roll the 67 out there??? - i don't want anyone trippin on me rolling my 67 to ya'll get together - jus asking :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :nono: 

dont think that would be a good idea. just from the name of it.. and what was mentioned in the post about it.. 

just kidding about the :twak: part haha..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 11 2010, 09:03 AM~18283125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


freakin wicked pics man


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 11 2010, 02:45 PM~18285665
> *i know this is GLASSHOSE PICNIC...is it cool to roll the 67 out there??? - i don't want anyone trippin on me rolling my 67 to ya'll get together - jus asking :biggrin:
> *


Becareful the GH special forces will run you outta there :cheesy:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 11 2010, 11:40 AM~18283615
> *
> 
> What's going on Homies, it's almost that time again for our Annual GLASSHOUSE PICNIC, as usual it will be on a Saturday of October(still working on the date) after the Super Show in Vegas. Would like to get a feel of who is planning to attend (seriously).
> ...


unfortunately I won't be able to make the picnic again this year, but I will be in Vegas for the super show and would like to meet up with some of the G-House riders while I'm there. Plane tix and hotel are already booked


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Aug 11 2010, 03:17 PM~18286408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*i hope there's none of this* :guns: *kuz it'll be a nice sight if there was*


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 11 2010, 05:41 PM~18286607
> *it's cool bro :biggrin: no hard feelings
> 
> *


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

FOR SALE













http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=555683


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Aug 11 2010, 07:45 PM~18287102
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: good luck with the sale homie


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 11 2010, 02:45 PM~18285665
> *i know this is GLASSHOSE PICNIC...is it cool to roll the 67 out there??? - i don't want anyone trippin on me rolling my 67 to ya'll get together - jus asking :biggrin:
> *


FUCK THAT! UNLESS YOU WEAR A COWBOYS JERSEY :biggrin: 



J/K


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 11 2010, 08:02 PM~18287200
> *FUCK THAT! UNLESS YOU WEAR A COWBOYS JERSEY :biggrin:
> J/K
> *


I gotta get one of those made this year, already had to break down and get a hat


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 11 2010, 12:01 PM~18285316
> *I WISH THEM FENDER TRIMS WERE IN BETTER SHAPE  I REALLY NEED THOSE
> *


X 74!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 11 2010, 08:40 AM~18283615
> *
> 
> What's going on Homies, it's almost that time again for our Annual GLASSHOUSE PICNIC, as usual it will be on a Saturday of October(still working on the date) after the Super Show in Vegas. Would like to get a feel of who is planning to attend (seriously).
> ...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Aug 11 2010, 04:12 PM~18286862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: J/K


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

"time to move on to bigger and better things"....

dam bro I don't like that phrase .....your glasshouse is beautiful....your already bigger and better for owning it... good luck on the sale though I'd buy that in a minute if I had extra cash


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 11 2010, 07:39 PM~18287997
> *
> 
> .....your glasshouse is beautiful....good luck on the sale though I'd buy that in a minute if I had extra cash
> *



THANKS BRO. FIXED.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> *What's going on Homies, it's almost that time again for our Annual GLASSHOUSE PICNIC, as usual it will be on a Saturday of October(still working on the date) after the Super Show in Vegas. Would like to get a feel of who is planning to attend (seriously).
> This will be our 3rd. time doing this for GLASSHOUSE RIDERS ONLY.
> If you can please start signing up, would be greatly appreciated. The Vegas Super Show is on i believe 10/10/10 please correct me if i'm wrong, our picnic always follows about 2 weeks after the show.
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Aug 11 2010, 06:45 PM~18287102
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ride man


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 11 2010, 09:05 PM~18288696
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*Looks like we're off to a good start, good looking out Homies, what do you guys think Saturday 23rd or saturday 30th????? Need to set the date and get the Taquero ready.  *


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> > What's going on Homies, it's almost that time again for our Annual GLASSHOUSE PICNIC, as usual it will be on a Saturday of October(still working on the date) after the Super Show in Vegas. Would like to get a feel of who is planning to attend (seriously).
> > This will be our 3rd. time doing this for GLASSHOUSE RIDERS ONLY.
> > If you can please start signing up, would be greatly appreciated. The Vegas Super Show is on i believe 10/10/10 please correct me if i'm wrong, our picnic always follows about 2 weeks after the show.
> > Thanks,
> > ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> > > What's going on Homies, it's almost that time again for our Annual GLASSHOUSE PICNIC, as usual it will be on a Saturday of October(still working on the date) after the Super Show in Vegas. Would like to get a feel of who is planning to attend (seriously).
> > > This will be our 3rd. time doing this for GLASSHOUSE RIDERS ONLY.
> > > If you can please start signing up, would be greatly appreciated. The Vegas Super Show is on i believe 10/10/10 please correct me if i'm wrong, our picnic always follows about 2 weeks after the show.
> > > Thanks,
> > ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*GLASSHOUSE PICNIC, two years ago.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I'm trying to find the really nice ones the Homie Big Mike took at the first picnic. My pics don't do justice to the cars, note to self buy a better camera :biggrin: 

I'll post the pictures when i find them.   *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 11 2010, 10:36 PM~18290064
> *
> 
> Thanks Homie
> ...


*

next time you take a pic yell... hey Phil so I will look*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

hey guys so these spacers should be 5 x 5 right


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 11 2010, 11:12 PM~18289848
> * Need to set the date and get the Taquero ready.  *[/size]
> [/b]


yum! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 12 2010, 12:49 AM~18290714
> *yum! :biggrin:
> *


yea.... tacos tacos tacos tacos....


I'm sure we'll be seeing you there brother


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Aug 11 2010, 06:44 PM~18288026
> *THANKS BRO.    FIXED.
> *


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT with a pic of my garage from last weekend


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 12 2010, 01:52 AM~18290193
> *I'm trying to find the really nice ones the Homie Big Mike took at the first picnic. My pics don't do justice to the cars, note to self buy a better camera :biggrin:
> 
> I'll post the pictures when i find them.
> *


here's a couple I could find on my computer


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

DAMN I WISH I COULD GO


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 12 2010, 09:07 AM~18291265
> *DAMN I WISH I COULD GO
> *


X76..... You goin to Vegas?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 12 2010, 02:24 AM~18290924
> *TTT with a pic of my garage from last weekend
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 12 2010, 06:07 AM~18291265
> *DAMN I WISH I COULD GO
> *


DO IT!! DONT LET FEAR STOP YA!!! :0 :biggrin: HOW ARE YOU MIKE??


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 11 2010, 09:36 PM~18290064
> *
> 
> Thanks Homie
> ...


SMURF YOU BEAT ME TO IT I THINK THE 23RD WOULD BE GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER+Aug 12 2010, 07:20 AM~18291324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL WE'LL SEE I'LL TRY! THINGS BEEN GOOD, HOW YOU BEEN BRO?


----------



## panchos75caprice (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> hey guys so these spacers should be 5 x 5 right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 12 2010, 02:24 AM~18290924
> *TTT with a pic of my garage from last weekend
> 
> 
> ...


that's a nice set of rides....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Aug 12 2010, 02:08 AM~18290982
> *here's a couple I could find on my computer
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:  :worship:  :worship:


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> > hey guys so these spacers should be 5 x 5 right
> > Well
> 
> 
> yes 5X5


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Cool thanks, gonna.buy it today


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 12 2010, 12:19 PM~18292215
> *OH YEAH......I'LL FA SHO BE IN VEGAS :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup: we'll have to try and hook up at some point. You taking the house?


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> > > What's going on Homies, it's almost that time again for our Annual GLASSHOUSE PICNIC, as usual it will be on a Saturday of October(still working on the date) after the Super Show in Vegas. Would like to get a feel of who is planning to attend (seriously).
> > > This will be our 3rd. time doing this for GLASSHOUSE RIDERS ONLY.
> > > If you can please start signing up, would be greatly appreciated. The Vegas Super Show is on i believe 10/10/10 please correct me if i'm wrong, our picnic always follows about 2 weeks after the show.
> > > Thanks,
> > ...


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 11 2010, 08:40 AM~18283615
> *
> 
> What's going on Homies, it's almost that time again for our Annual GLASSHOUSE PICNIC, as usual it will be on a Saturday of October(still working on the date) after the Super Show in Vegas. Would like to get a feel of who is planning to attend (seriously).
> ...


me tooo :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 11 2010, 08:40 AM~18283615
> *
> 
> What's going on Homies, it's almost that time again for our Annual GLASSHOUSE PICNIC, as usual it will be on a Saturday of October(still working on the date) after the Super Show in Vegas. Would like to get a feel of who is planning to attend (seriously).
> ...


COUNT ME IN!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

a pic i found


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Aug 12 2010, 05:08 AM~18290982
> *here's a couple I could find on my computer
> 
> 
> ...


that pic is sweet.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 12 2010, 10:50 PM~18297220
> *that pic is sweet.
> *


 :yes: always thought it would make a great poster


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 12 2010, 06:20 PM~18296446
> *a pic i found
> 
> 
> ...


GOODTIMES CC (SO.CAL) CHAPTER


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Aug 12 2010, 10:04 PM~18297377
> *:yes: always thought it would make a great poster
> *


most certainly would.. 
anyone have a HQ copy of that pic??
the wife picked up some kinda printer that i think can print longer paper. may have to test it out..


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 13 2010, 09:24 PM~18304663
> *most certainly would..
> anyone have a HQ copy of that pic??
> the wife picked up some kinda printer that i think can print longer paper. may have to test it out..
> *


I'm pretty sure Big Mike himself said before that he could make some but I don't think it ever went any further than that


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Aug 13 2010, 08:51 PM~18304822
> *I'm pretty sure Big Mike himself said before that he could make some but I don't think it ever went any further than that
> *


hmm.. being that is he is the photographer i dont see him giving out the HQ pics..


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 14 2010, 04:35 PM~18309048
> *hmm.. being that is he is the photographer i dont see him giving out the HQ pics..
> *


I meant he said he could make the posters


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Aug 14 2010, 04:09 PM~18309252
> *I meant he said he could make the posters
> *


thats what i figured.. but i was sayin it would be a nice one to test out this printer the wife bought.. lol..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 14 2007, 02:03 PM~7260438
> *I got one but it was a "Hi-Riser" D**k.  First thing I did when I got it home was put the Lowrider adjustable suspension on it.
> *


Still going through this whole topic, I found my 1st post.. Back in early 2007, talking about my Hot Wheel Glasshouse.. Now in 2010, I have my 1st *real* Glasshouse to work on! :cheesy: Not cutting any corners on it and not in a rush to get it done (even though I'm itching to drive it).. 
Took the seats and carpet out today, gonna start sectioning that rust repair around the windows! :yes:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Aug 14 2010, 11:41 PM~18311163
> *Still going through this whole topic, I found my 1st post.. Back in early 2007, talking about my Hot Wheel Glasshouse.. Now in 2010, I have my 1st real Glasshouse to work on!  :cheesy:  Not cutting any corners on it and not in a rush to get it done (even though I'm itching to drive it)..
> Took the seats and carpet out today, gonna start sectioning that rust repair around the windows!  :yes:
> *


haha.. congrats on the purchase.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 14 2010, 08:58 PM~18310155
> *thats what i figured.. but i was sayin it would be a nice one to test out this printer the wife bought.. lol..
> *


Ahhh ok


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 15 2010, 04:17 AM~18312340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:  Nice build!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Aug 11 2010, 04:45 PM~18287102
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 15 2010, 04:17 AM~18312340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 15 2010, 10:31 AM~18313527
> *
> *


buy it :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 15 2010, 05:17 AM~18312340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work man.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea... nice model... I need to finish mine


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

what songs this?? been tryin to figure it out for ever


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Aug 15 2010, 08:36 PM~18318110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  sweet color :wow: :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Aug 15 2010, 09:36 PM~18318110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wassup bro... rag is looking good bro


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Aug 15 2010, 11:31 AM~18313527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Aug 15 2010, 08:36 PM~18318110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE WAS LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

any one have some rear bumper fillers for sale for my 75 caprice glasshouse :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :loco:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

Selling my glass runs,cut,fresh paint, complete....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

Just need to re-do the interior


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2010, 05:54 AM~18320049
> *x2
> *


if i had your pockets, mike! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 16 2010, 11:51 AM~18321935
> *if i had your pockets, mike!  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


NO REALLY LOL!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 16 2010, 10:51 AM~18321935
> *if i had your pockets, mike!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 16 2010, 12:13 PM~18322740
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


any news on the delivery?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 16 2010, 12:21 PM~18322807
> *any news on the delivery?
> *


IF IT DONT SHOW TODAY ILL LET YOU KNOW!!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i need some info i got a 74 impala 2 dr hardtop the rear window got broken. does the 75 76 impala fit with out a problem. or can i used one from a caprice 74 75 76


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 16 2010, 04:05 PM~18325069
> *i need some info i got a 74 impala 2 dr hardtop the rear window got broken. does the 75 76 impala fit with out a problem. or can i used one from a caprice 74 75 76
> *


they're all the same, assuming you have a glasshouse and not one of these


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by silkk_@Aug 15 2010, 07:13 PM~18315819
> *what songs this?? been tryin to figure it out for ever
> *


i dont hear no song man..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2010, 01:47 PM~18322503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet pic man


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

For sale


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 16 2010, 06:07 PM~18326282
> *For sale
> 
> 
> ...


wow almost the same color as mine :0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Aug 16 2010, 05:26 PM~18325275
> *they're all the same, assuming you have a glasshouse and not one of these
> 
> 
> ...


that was called "SPIRIT OF AMERICA" :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 16 2010, 06:07 PM~18326282
> *For sale
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 it came out clean fernie keep it cabron :angry:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2010, 10:47 AM~18322503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 16 2010, 06:57 PM~18327610
> *:0  :0 it came out clean fernie keep it cabron :angry:
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 16 2010, 07:57 PM~18327610
> *:0  :0 it came out clean fernie keep it cabron :angry:
> *


x75 :happysad:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jun 12 2010, 11:56 PM~17768939
> *:biggrin: work in progress...
> 
> 
> ...


some news


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Aug 17 2010, 06:27 AM~18331127
> *some news
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

[/


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

4sale....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 17 2010, 10:22 AM~18331942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


giant spiders are getting ready to attact!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS [email protected] THE XMAN'S SHOW..IN SAN DIEGO..


----------



## panchos75caprice (Jul 6, 2010)

parts car!


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 09:20 PM~18270730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


from the movie hearbreacker


----------



## GONNA FIND HER 39 (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by panchos75caprice_@Aug 17 2010, 09:52 AM~18332661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 17 2010, 09:00 AM~18331744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not a g-house homie :nono:


----------



## panchos75caprice (Jul 6, 2010)

POMONA SWAP MEET!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 17 2010, 10:48 AM~18332135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 17 2010, 08:22 AM~18331942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice model


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchos75caprice_@Aug 17 2010, 11:10 AM~18333255
> *POMONA SWAP MEET!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THE RAG HOUSE LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Aug 16 2010, 06:48 PM~18326081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 16 2010, 08:44 PM~18328236
> *SUP HOMIE
> *


 :wave: whats up Rich


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 9 2010, 09:20 PM~18270730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of the few cars art painted that didn't fly Imperials.  

had a friend searching for this car - have to see what he found out about its location.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

wat do you use to clean faded taillights they look kinda white??


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by panchos75caprice_@Aug 17 2010, 01:10 PM~18333255
> *POMONA SWAP MEET!
> 
> 
> ...


how much was the rag going for just curious


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 17 2010, 04:38 PM~18336329
> *:wave: whats up Rich
> *


JUST WORKING SAUL SUP WITH 76 :wow:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 18 2010, 07:06 AM~18341372
> *JUST WORKING SAUL SUP WITH 76 :wow:
> *


WHATS UP WITH THE PICNIC? SO WHATS THE DATE?


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

has anyone sonk in the bumpers to avoid using bumper fillers if you have and got a pic of how it looks please post.... thanx!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 18 2010, 10:33 AM~18341528
> *WHATS UP WITH THE PICNIC? SO WHATS THE DATE?
> *


What's up with that part you said you had for me? :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Aug 18 2010, 09:19 AM~18341816
> *has anyone sonk in the bumpers to avoid using bumper fillers if you have and got a pic of how it looks please post.... thanx!!
> *


WHAT IS A SONK?


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Aug 18 2010, 11:54 AM~18343057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These are 74' Caprice right? With the phat chrome trim going down the side, that I'm guessing is impossible to find? I dig that chrome how it flows onto the skirts..


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 18 2010, 09:25 AM~18342314
> *WHAT IS A SONK?
> *


sink sunk sonk wat ever u get wat im trying to say i not lookig for an english tutor just advice on my glasshouse has anyone modified the bumper so you dont have to use the bumper fillers and if so how does it looks


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Aug 18 2010, 12:44 PM~18343951
> *sink  sunk sonk wat ever u get wat im trying to say i not lookig for an english tutor just advice on my glasshouse  has anyone modified the bumper so you dont have to use the bumper fillers and if so how does it looks
> *


I HAVENT SEEN ONE BUT THAT DOESNT SOUND LIKE A BAD IDEA


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 18 2010, 01:25 PM~18344345
> *I HAVENT SEEN ONE BUT THAT DOESNT SOUND LIKE A BAD IDEA
> *


i got a 74 impala and it looks eazy i just dont wanna hack my shit whit out seen it or hearing about it


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

Flows good nice and even hard to get


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Aug 18 2010, 01:46 PM~18344540
> *i got a 74 impala and it looks eazy i just dont wanna hack my shit whit out seen it or hearing about it
> *


I may be doing that to mine 74 impala front and 76 caprice back,looks like you need to fill the top area in though,also you will have to drill out the bumper shocks(carefully)they will have oil in them and some air pressure too :biggrin: I did it on my 77 regal a few years ago


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Aug 18 2010, 01:44 PM~18343951
> *sink  sunk sonk wat ever u get wat im trying to say i not lookig for an english tutor just advice on my glasshouse  has anyone modified the bumper so you dont have to use the bumper fillers and if so how does it looks
> *


THE GUY THAT BOUGHT MY FIRST GLASSHOUSE DID IT AND LIKE IT AT FIRST UNTIL HE PARKED NEXT TO A GLASSHOUSE THAT HAD THE FILLERS. HE WENT BACK AND GOT FILLERS AND NEW BUMPER SHOCKS. SORRY NO PICS HOPE THE STORY HELPED


YOU LITTLE SHITHEAD :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Aug 18 2010, 02:46 PM~18344540
> *i got a 74 impala and it looks eazy i just dont wanna hack my shit whit out seen it or hearing about it
> *


I'll try to remember to get a few pics of a friends 74 bel-air that has it done. Who ever did pulled in the bumper and raised the shit out of the bumper so the grill rides on the top edge looks not bad. I was looking at it as a derby car so I did not notice till later. Will try to get some this weekend.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76+Aug 17 2010, 05:47 PM~18335807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: 







:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Not that i am living in a big city..
But we got a fair amount of scrap/junk yards around.. But can you believe i cant seem to find one with a rear end for my 76.. Only found one guy with a 91 caprice.. I Think it will work for me.... But i'll have to measure it up to be sure..
If anyone knows for sure off hand please let me know. I know this question has been beat to death.. and yet here i am asking again. lol..
hopefully get this shit underway before the snow flies..


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 18 2010, 10:15 PM~18348161
> *Not that i am living in a big city..
> But we got a fair amount of scrap/junk yards around.. But can you believe i cant seem to find one with a rear end for my 76.. Only found one guy with a 91 caprice.. I Think it will work for me....  But i'll have to measure it up to be sure..
> If anyone knows for sure off hand please let me know. I know this question has been beat to death.. and yet here i am asking again. lol..
> ...


I did the 90s rear end swap and it seems to be a weaker rear end then the original.. might want to try a late 70s caddy rear end


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 18 2010, 08:15 PM~18348161
> *Not that i am living in a big city..
> But we got a fair amount of scrap/junk yards around.. But can you believe i cant seem to find one with a rear end for my 76.. Only found one guy with a 91 caprice.. I Think it will work for me....  But i'll have to measure it up to be sure..
> If anyone knows for sure off hand please let me know. I know this question has been beat to death.. and yet here i am asking again. lol..
> ...


yes it will work you just have to shorten the driveline about 2in


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hugos76+Aug 18 2010, 10:24 PM~18348252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet.. Thanks guys..
And hugos i'll see what i come up with. when you say weaker.. you mean the gears or the housing itself?? Im not planning on a shitload of batts in the trunk. 6 at the most. and only 2 pumps. If i ever get to go aircraft it will be even less batts. 

i am thinking im going to try get everything attached to the axel as well. that way i can swap out all the bushings and hopefully it will go in easy.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

If anyone needs a whole real n tail light assembly off a 75 impala I have it for sale. Minus the license plate bucket.


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Aug 18 2010, 01:44 PM~18343951
> *sink  sunk sonk wat ever u get wat im trying to say i not lookig for an english tutor just advice on my glasshouse   has anyone modified the bumper so you dont have to use the bumper fillers and if so how does it looks
> *


I removed my damaged front filler and had the bumper shocks drilled, compressed and welded. To an untrained eye you can not tell. However, everytime Dirty sees my car he mentions it...

Eventually, I want to put the filler back in and do it right. But this is definatley an easy fix and doesn't look too bad.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Aug 18 2010, 09:15 PM~18348161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU KNOW I DO! WHAT'S GOOD BRO?


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Aug 19 2010, 12:08 AM~18350148
> *
> *


a visit from the 7 foot beast.... 




o wait your probably looking for rod stewart


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 17 2010, 10:33 AM~18332490
> *MEMBERS [email protected] THE XMAN'S SHOW..IN SAN DIEGO..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 18 2010, 06:33 AM~18341528
> *WHATS UP WITH THE PICNIC? SO WHATS THE DATE?
> *


I VOTE FOR THE 23 RD OCT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Aug 18 2010, 05:36 PM~18346939
> *TTT
> *


SUP HUGO WHATS NEW :wow:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

For sale


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 19 2010, 12:10 PM~18353016
> *For sale
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

5,000 ono..... I'm flexible with the price.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 19 2010, 11:58 AM~18353351
> *5,000 ono..... I'm flexible with the price.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 19 2010, 07:41 AM~18351230
> *I VOTE FOR THE 23 RD OCT
> *


 :wave: Rich

I 2nd that.


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 19 2010, 12:53 AM~18350083
> *YOU WILL BE FINE.....NEED REFERENCE GO BACK TO MY TOPIC. THE GEARS WERE THE EXACT SAME 3.08's
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU KNOW I DO! WHAT'S GOOD BRO?
> *


We getting ready for the 97.9 show. Let's hook up on Saturday night after setup. Let me know if you all are hanging out in Lewisville.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Aug 19 2010, 02:30 PM~18354049
> *We getting ready for the 97.9 show.  Let's hook up on Saturday night after setup.  Let me know if you all are hanging out in Lewisville.
> *


FA SHO


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> MARY JANE ALWAYS LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 18 2010, 10:59 PM~18348649
> *sweet.. Thanks guys..
> And hugos i'll see what i come up with. when you say weaker.. you mean the gears or the housing itself?? Im not planning on a shitload of batts in the trunk. 6 at the most. and only 2 pumps. If i ever get to go aircraft it will be even less batts.
> 
> ...


Weak housing.. pm sent


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Aug 19 2010, 02:15 PM~18354391
> *Weak housing.. pm sent
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: hahhah hugo supppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 19 2010, 04:15 PM~18354395
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: hahhah hugo  supppppppppppppppppppppp
> *


damn you stalking me? j/k haha suppp


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Aug 19 2010, 02:16 PM~18354398
> *damn you stalking me? j/k haha suppp
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nada just got in


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 19 2010, 09:43 AM~18351240
> *SUP HUGO WHATS NEW :wow:
> *


nothin much bro.. same-o same-o


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

post pics de una ves


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 19 2010, 04:20 PM~18354434
> *post pics  de una ves
> *


what pic?


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Aug 19 2010, 02:23 PM~18354462
> *Cant. I dont remember how.
> *


u serious ????????


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 19 2010, 01:53 AM~18350083
> *YOU WILL BE FINE.....NEED REFERENCE GO BACK TO MY TOPIC. THE GEARS WERE THE EXACT SAME 3.08's
> *


Thanks man. I remember your topic. i'm going to try get down to the place and check it out this weekend.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

ok heres a sneak peak of hugos76 new paint


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 19 2010, 06:00 PM~18354772
> *ok heres a sneak peak of hugos76 new paint
> 
> 
> ...


I love spy pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

IVE COME TO THE CONCLUSION I CANT FINISH MINES I JUST DID A FOR SALE TOPIC IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED CHECK IT OUT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 19 2010, 05:28 PM~18354936
> *IVE COME TO THE CONCLUSION I CANT FINISH MINES I JUST DID A FOR SALE TOPIC IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED CHECK IT OUT
> *


sorry to hear man.. its a nice looking ride.
good luck on the sale.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 19 2010, 05:00 PM~18354772
> *ok heres a sneak peak of hugos76 new paint
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## listo415 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Aug 19 2010, 01:18 PM~18354420
> *nothin much bro.. same-o same-o
> *


 :0 THE HOUSE LOOKING NICE :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 19 2010, 02:00 PM~18354772
> *ok heres a sneak peak of hugos76 new paint
> 
> 
> ...


SUP BRO :0


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

Just finished my rearend swap, but now i have new problem. The driveline hits the underside of my floor boards! Did anyone have this problem? I have 1 and a quarter turns cut in the rear coils. :angry:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Aug 19 2010, 10:05 PM~18357689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I had that problem too so your driveline is hitting the middle hump on the floor pans right, if that is the problem your gonna have to raise that hump about 3 inches.


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2010, 09:09 PM~18357734
> *yeah I had that problem too so your driveline is hitting the middle hump on the floor pans right, if that is the problem your gonna have to raise that hump about 3 inches.
> *


 Yeah, like 1.5" away from a floor brace on the inside hump. Well thanks for the info! Air shocks for now... Damn!


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

take care of that CV JOINT ON YOUR DRIVE LINE THEY R NOT CHEAP my 76 did the same thing


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Aug 19 2010, 09:19 PM~18357850
> *take care of that CV JOINT ON YOUR DRIVE LINE THEY R NOT CHEAP  my 76 did the same thing
> *


Mine doesn't have a CV joint anymore, i went with a 91 caprice rear end and has the standard style u-joint.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 19 2010, 03:43 PM~18355020
> *sorry to hear man.. its a nice looking ride.
> good luck on the sale.
> *


THANKS HOMIE IF SOMEONE BUYS IT ALL IT WILL NEED IS A NEW SET OF RIMS AND SHOOT THE CLEAR AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Aug 19 2010, 09:56 PM~18357607
> *Just finished my rearend swap, but now i have new problem. The driveline hits the underside of my floor boards! Did anyone have this problem? I have 1 and a quarter turns cut in the rear coils. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAR!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Aug 19 2010, 09:55 PM~18358282
> *NICE CAR!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 19 2010, 08:23 PM~18357310
> *SUP BRO  :0
> *


qvo rich il try n get new pics of the silver ghouse all new engine


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 19 2010, 10:22 PM~18357301
> *:0 THE HOUSE LOOKING NICE :wow:
> *


Thanks..


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Aug 19 2010, 10:57 PM~18359047
> *Thanks..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

frame back from getting strapped and sandblasted









a-arms off to big rich for chrome

















homie came over and welded braces in the doors so i can put the body on the dolly


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 20 2010, 01:17 AM~18359238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Aug 19 2010, 10:19 PM~18359260
> * looking good manu samoa
> *


thank you homie  
last pic


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 19 2010, 11:22 PM~18359286
> *thank you homie
> last pic
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THIS MAY BE A STUPID QUESTION BUT DO YOU HAVE TO BRACE A HARDTOP IN THE SAME WAY TO PUT IT ON A BODY CART??? I KNOW RAGS YOU SHOULD ALWAYS TO IT BUT I SEEN SOMEONE DO IT TO A HARDTOP BUT DIDNT MAKE SENSE TO ME SINCE THE ROOF IS A SOLID STRUCTURE. JUST CURIOUS :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 20 2010, 01:17 AM~18359238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 19 2010, 11:32 PM~18359656
> *THIS MAY BE A STUPID QUESTION BUT DO YOU HAVE TO BRACE A HARDTOP IN THE SAME WAY TO PUT IT ON A BODY CART??? I KNOW RAGS YOU SHOULD ALWAYS TO IT BUT I SEEN SOMEONE DO IT TO A HARDTOP BUT DIDNT MAKE SENSE TO ME SINCE THE ROOF IS A SOLID STRUCTURE. JUST CURIOUS :biggrin:
> *


I've seen it done both ways for a hardtop. There is a real good thread(by Jason j) in project rides about body dollies and there is tons of pics of rags and hardtops on dollies. If I wasn't on my phone I would link it.


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2010, 09:09 PM~18357734
> *yeah I had that problem too so your driveline is hitting the middle hump on the floor pans right, if that is the problem your gonna have to raise that hump about 3 inches.
> *


Does anyone have pics of when they modified their floor?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 19 2010, 09:29 PM~18358746
> *qvo rich  il try n get  new pics of the silver ghouse all new  engine
> *


10/4 BENNY


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Aug 19 2010, 09:57 PM~18359047
> *Thanks..
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Aug 19 2010, 09:56 PM~18357607
> *Just finished my rearend swap, but now i have new problem. The driveline hits the underside of my floor boards! Did anyone have this problem? I have 1 and a quarter turns cut in the rear coils. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


*I had this problem before and it's one thing i noticed people don't bother to mention about the rear end swap. The rear end swap is fine if you're planning to roll stock or lifted with a full stack of coils on the rear, bugt it goes to shit when you want to lay the rear low. I have pictures inhere of when i raised the tunnel on my Glasshouse to fix the problem. But it still didn't work for me as i wanted to lay out as much as could and still be able to drive.
I'll post some pictures up later on.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Aug 19 2010, 01:53 PM~18353733
> *:wave: Rich
> 
> I 2nd that.
> *



*Then it's Official the Picnic will be held on Oct. 23rd @ Elysian Park in Los Angeles  *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

th ehomie jc76


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

sorry for the big pics


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 20 2010, 08:43 AM~18361299
> *
> Then it's Official the Picnic will be held on Oct. 23rd @ Elysian Park in Los Angeles
> *


THE 23 IT IS :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 19 2010, 02:00 PM~18354772
> *ok heres a sneak peak of hugos76 new paint
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Aug 20 2010, 01:01 PM~18363202
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


sup alex those r the 2 ghouses being worked on cant rush them   just wait till there finished


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Aug 17 2010, 08:07 PM~18338521
> *wat do you use to clean faded taillights they look kinda white??
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 20 2010, 12:32 AM~18359656
> *THIS MAY BE A STUPID QUESTION BUT DO YOU HAVE TO BRACE A HARDTOP IN THE SAME WAY TO PUT IT ON A BODY CART??? I KNOW RAGS YOU SHOULD ALWAYS TO IT BUT I SEEN SOMEONE DO IT TO A HARDTOP BUT DIDNT MAKE SENSE TO ME SINCE THE ROOF IS A SOLID STRUCTURE. JUST CURIOUS :biggrin:
> *


mine is on a bodycart with no braces.... just doors and trunk...solid roof(no moon or t's)...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 20 2010, 08:43 AM~18361299
> *
> Then it's Official the Picnic will be held on Oct. 23rd @ Elysian Park in Los Angeles
> *



....... FUCK YES..... can't wait...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 20 2010, 02:37 PM~18363988
> *....... FUCK YES..... can't wait...
> *


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Aug 20 2010, 01:59 PM~18363661
> *
> 
> QUOTE(74chevy glasshouse @ Aug 17 2010, 08:07 PM)
> ...


 you could polish them just like your paint or you could candy them


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 8 2010, 08:08 AM~18256510
> *Yes the yellow is Constant
> And the orange is the one you would hook up to your new head unit so that the display will dim when the park lights are put on. like a factory system would.
> 
> ...


yeah i was talking about the wires under the dash , my display is dim but it might be the radio its old n it was sitting in my trunk 4 a long time


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Aug 19 2010, 11:53 AM~18353733
> *:wave: Rich
> 
> I 2nd that.
> *


10/4 VIC


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 20 2010, 07:43 AM~18361299
> *
> Then it's Official the Picnic will be held on Oct. 23rd @ Elysian Park in Los Angeles
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 20 2010, 11:13 AM~18362843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 20 2010, 08:40 AM~18361270
> *I had this problem before and it's one thing i noticed people don't bother to mention about the rear end swap. The rear end swap is fine if you're planning to roll stock or lifted with a full stack of coils on the rear, bugt it goes to shit when you want to lay the rear low. I have pictures inhere of when i raised the tunnel on my Glasshouse to fix the problem. But it still didn't work for me as i wanted to lay out as much as could and still be able to drive.
> I'll post some pictures up later on.
> *


Right on! Thanks Smurf!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*From The First Picnic in 2008  *









[/quote]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's a roll call.... all them brothers better show up :biggrin: 

let's make picnic number three....even bigger...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 20 2010, 04:40 PM~18361270
> *I had this problem before and it's one thing i noticed people don't bother to mention about the rear end swap. The rear end swap is fine if you're planning to roll stock or lifted with a full stack of coils on the rear, bugt it goes to shit when you want to lay the rear low. I have pictures inhere of when i raised the tunnel on my Glasshouse to fix the problem. But it still didn't work for me as i wanted to lay out as much as could and still be able to drive.
> I'll post some pictures up later on.
> *


I have the tunnel raised, thanks for pointing the problem out last year, hopefully I won't have any problems later on.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

jc76


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 20 2010, 11:22 PM~18367446
> *that's a roll call.... all them brothers better show up :biggrin:
> 
> let's make picnic number three....even bigger...
> *


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

moving shit around on a hot day :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/g house d. Big Mike.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what up markie... your name us on that skirt too big dog...



I'll have a couple blunts big dog...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Aug 20 2010, 04:47 PM~18364064
> *yeah i was talking about the wires under the dash  , my display is dim but it might be the radio its old n it was sitting in my trunk 4 a long time
> *


Good to hear you got it figured.

if they are dim all the time and you have the radio wired right all i can think it it would be the radio...

Bad grounds can do some funny things as well. if you have it grounded using the factory wiring try running a separate line instead. see if it improves. and make sure your ground from the body of the car to the battery is good. as well as the engine to the battery.

Pretty sure on these cars the bat ground to the engine is right on top of the alt bracket. 
cant remember where the one to the body goes..

hopefully that helps a bit.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 20 2010, 10:40 AM~18361270
> *I had this problem before and it's one thing i noticed people don't bother to mention about the rear end swap. The rear end swap is fine if you're planning to roll stock or lifted with a full stack of coils on the rear, bugt it goes to shit when you want to lay the rear low. I have pictures inhere of when i raised the tunnel on my Glasshouse to fix the problem. But it still didn't work for me as i wanted to lay out as much as could and still be able to drive.
> I'll post some pictures up later on.
> *


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 21 2010, 02:22 AM~18367446
> *that's a roll call.... all them brothers better show up :biggrin:
> 
> let's make picnic number three....even bigger...
> *


wish i lived closer to you guys. that picnic woulda been fun. Maybe one day if im lucky one day i'll try drive the 76 down. lol. If the wife lets me. haha..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 21 2010, 07:49 AM~18368141
> *I have the tunnel raised, thanks for pointing the problem out last year, hopefully I won't have any problems later on.
> 
> 
> ...


I RAISED MY TUNNEL TOO AND SHE WILL LAY OUT BUT,,,,,WHEN YOU RAISE THE TUNNEL UNDER THE BACK SEAT YOU MIGHT WANT TO THINK ABOUT THE TUNNEL UNDER THE FRONT SEATS AND THE GAS TANK BECAUSE THAT IS WHAT IS RUBBING AND SCRAPING NEXT.

WHEN I LAY MINE OUT NOW IT RESTS ON THE MUFFLER. IF I RAISE THE FRONT IT WILL THEN LAY ON THE GAS TANK, BUT YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO STICK YOUR FOOT UNDER THAT BACK BUMPER.




































LITTLE SIDE NOTE....WHEN I POSTED THE SNOW PICS THE FIRST TIME I SAID FUCK WINTER....WITH THE HEAT WAVE WE HAVE BEEN HAVING I KINDA MISS IT. LOL!


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 21 2010, 04:52 PM~18371187
> *I RAISED MY TUNNEL TOO AND SHE WILL LAY OUT BUT,,,,,WHEN YOU RAISE THE TUNNEL UNDER THE BACK SEAT YOU MIGHT WANT TO THINK ABOUT THE TUNNEL UNDER THE FRONT SEATS AND THE GAS TANK BECAUSE THAT IS WHAT IS RUBBING AND SCRAPING NEXT.
> 
> WHEN I LAY MINE OUT NOW IT RESTS ON THE MUFFLER. IF I RAISE THE FRONT IT WILL THEN LAY ON THE GAS TANK, BUT YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO STICK YOUR FOOT UNDER THAT BACK BUMPER.
> ...


 :wow:  :thumbsup:

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

I got some air shocks for now, just so i can drive it while i plan on cutting the tunnel next.


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> *From The First Picnic in 2008  *


[/quote]

HAHA I MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:0 GlassHOUSE 


http://realestate.yahoo.com/promo/inside-the-glass-pavilion


:wow: 

ay cabron that's a big casa


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 20 2010, 11:22 PM~18367446
> *that's a roll call.... all them brothers better show up :biggrin:
> 
> let's make picnic number three....even bigger...
> *


THATS BIG 10'/4 PHIL :yes:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

the bottom half going to my bros house...time for me to do some body work :biggrin: 
























these are good


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 21 2010, 11:03 PM~18372546
> *the bottom half going to my bros house...time for me to do some body work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cool shit.

what kinda sticks are those? Cant read the label..
You check this topic at all. 
Only a few of us in there. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=458442&st=940

and frames lookin good man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 21 2010, 06:52 PM~18371187
> *I RAISED MY TUNNEL TOO AND SHE WILL LAY OUT BUT,,,,,WHEN YOU RAISE THE TUNNEL UNDER THE BACK SEAT YOU MIGHT WANT TO THINK ABOUT THE TUNNEL UNDER THE FRONT SEATS AND THE GAS TANK BECAUSE THAT IS WHAT IS RUBBING AND SCRAPING NEXT.
> 
> WHEN I LAY MINE OUT NOW IT RESTS ON THE MUFFLER. IF I RAISE THE FRONT IT WILL THEN LAY ON THE GAS TANK, BUT YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO STICK YOUR FOOT UNDER THAT BACK BUMPER.
> ...


haha.. see the snow aint so bad.. every now and then. lol.
good looking out on the info man. thanks.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 21 2010, 09:09 PM~18372589
> *cool shit.
> 
> what kinda sticks are those? Cant read the label..
> ...


picture came out small ..cloves hand made from costa rica


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*frame is resting nicely....in its new garage for now*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 21 2010, 10:19 PM~18373042
> * frame is resting nicely....in its new garage for now
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 21 2010, 10:22 PM~18373055
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


wassup bro...package show up? :dunno: :nosad:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Aug 20 2010, 01:47 PM~18364064
> *yeah i was talking about the wires under the dash  , my display is dim but it might be the radio its old n it was sitting in my trunk 4 a long time
> *



yeah I was talking about the wires from the stereo...I should have been clearer on that. I had no speakers or stereo so I am not going to use any "stock" wiring. I just put my 6x9's in the rear, my cylinders come all the way to the top like everyone else's and they were a pain in the butt putting them in. Had to use spacers for the 6x9's and I cut out existing holes further on my door panels for my 5-1/4's...it's been so hot I havent finished installing the headunit and amp to go with my Rockford Fosgate 10's. 

I am going to cut out the original radio opening and put my Kenwood in it. I got Oil & Water guages under the dash on the left of the steering column and switches on the right side, so I am just going to put it in the OG spot and brace it. Any tips on how or what to use on cutting out the OG radio plastic...let me know. I'm thinking Dremel, but might just use a hand saw/blade to have more control on the cut. some input would be firme.

i took pics of the cutouts for the doors and how they came out, post up later.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> *From The First Picnic in 2008  *


[/quote]
:cheesy: I THINK I TOOK MOST OF THE SPACE ON THAT SKIRT :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

:cheesy: I THINK I TOOK MOST OF THE SPACE ON THAT SKIRT :biggrin:
[/quote]
PINCHE PRESUMIDO :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 21 2010, 08:03 PM~18372546
> *the bottom half going to my bros house...time for me to do some body work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Aug 22 2010, 01:47 AM~18373543
> *yeah I was talking about the wires from the stereo...I should have been clearer on that. I had no speakers or stereo so I am not going to use any "stock" wiring. I just put my 6x9's in the rear, my cylinders come all the way to the top like everyone else's and they were a pain in the butt putting them in. Had to use spacers for the 6x9's and I cut out existing holes further on my door panels for my 5-1/4's...it's been so hot I havent finished installing the headunit and amp to go with my Rockford Fosgate 10's.
> 
> I am going to cut out the original radio opening and put my Kenwood in it. I got Oil & Water guages under the dash on the left of the steering column and switches on the right side, so I am just going to put it in the OG spot and brace it. Any tips on how or what to use on cutting out the OG radio plastic...let me know. I'm thinking Dremel, but might just use a hand saw/blade to have more control on the cut. some input would be firme.
> ...


im never one for cutting into a dash. But if you want to, the dremel will give you the finished cut quality. Or you can use a hacksaw blade and do it by hand. (i used the hacksaw blade method alot back in the day, to broke for a dremel haha)
and you should be able to brace it up in the back. take a strip of sheet metal make a couple bends. drill a couple holes and away you go. Chances are it was braced to the lower section of the dash somewhere.

just remember. cutting smaller and trimming it bigger is better then cutting it to big in the first place. haha.. I learned that the hard way as well. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 22 2010, 12:19 AM~18373042
> * frame is resting nicely....in its new garage for now
> *


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 21 2010, 11:22 PM~18372661
> *picture came out small ..cloves hand made from costa rica
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool man.
They look pretty good.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 22 2010, 12:52 AM~18371187
> *I RAISED MY TUNNEL TOO AND SHE WILL LAY OUT BUT,,,,,WHEN YOU RAISE THE TUNNEL UNDER THE BACK SEAT YOU MIGHT WANT TO THINK ABOUT THE TUNNEL UNDER THE FRONT SEATS AND THE GAS TANK BECAUSE THAT IS WHAT IS RUBBING AND SCRAPING NEXT.
> 
> WHEN I LAY MINE OUT NOW IT RESTS ON THE MUFFLER. IF I RAISE THE FRONT IT WILL THEN LAY ON THE GAS TANK, BUT YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO STICK YOUR FOOT UNDER THAT BACK BUMPER.
> ...


Hm damn so I have to raise the front end too. If I post a clear pic of the tunnel could you point out the area's? Got to have my car as low as it can go...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 21 2010, 04:25 PM~18371059
> *what up markie... your name us on that skirt too big dog...
> I'll have a couple blunts big dog...
> *


i got 2 month's..any other event? I would not even care about.. but this one?
looks like now, I need registration and a transmission! It go's forward just fine,
its the reverse, that seams to be no more.. Im gonna try to figure something out..
(I did not put a non-op on it when I let the registration go..) I fucked up... 
















Got some clean skirts for sale..with the hardware on the back, clean chrome trim.
no dings or pits..$90 plus shipping...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> :cheesy: I THINK I TOOK MOST OF THE SPACE ON THAT SKIRT :biggrin:


PINCHE PRESUMIDO :biggrin:
[/quote]
:naughty:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

mo pix please


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 21 2010, 10:26 PM~18373086
> *wassup bro...package show up? :dunno:  :nosad:
> *


 :angry: :nosad:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump dis sheet.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

finally got my rag on the body cart today


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats a nice dolly man.
I gotta build me one of those.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 22 2010, 06:32 PM~18378765
> *thats a nice dolly man.
> I gotta build me one of those.
> *


thanks soca....the centre bar just barely makes it :uh: 
its taken me a long fuckng time to get to this point and getting the body mobile is a small victory i am cherishing this fine evening over here in sunny vancouver bc :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 22 2010, 09:37 PM~18378801
> *thanks soca....the centre bar just barely makes it :uh:
> its taken me a long fuckng time to get to this point and getting the body mobile is a small victory i am cherishing this fine evening over here in sunny vancouver bc :biggrin:
> *


haha.. i hear yah man, At least you are moving forward. I have not touched my 63 in over a year (except to move it back to the city) 
and it seems the only time i get to cruz the house i to work. lol. All i seem to do these days is feed baby, change diapers, and fix things around the house.. and work when im not doing any of that. lol. im starting to go a bit crazy..

hmm.. maybe i'll build a body dolly.. get away from it all for a day.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 22 2010, 07:02 PM~18379023
> *haha.. i hear yah man, At least you are moving forward. I have not touched my 63 in over a year (except to move it back to the city)
> and it seems the only time i get to cruz the house i to work. lol. All i seem to do these days is feed baby, change diapers, and fix things around the house.. and work when im not doing any of that. lol. im starting to go a bit crazy..
> 
> ...


hahaha cost me 120 bucks in steel and i stole the castors.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 22 2010, 07:23 PM~18378662
> *finally got my rag on the body cart today
> 
> 
> ...


looks good USO.... mine is he same way


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 22 2010, 10:04 PM~18379041
> *hahaha cost me 120 bucks in steel and i stole the castors.
> *


damn. that aint bad at all. 
I think i'll have to make some calls.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

mine ended up running me about $350


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

wasnt there a topic on here of somones build of one? Had a list of materials and so forth.. 
anyone remember where it is.. for some reason im thinking it was jasonj..
thought i had it bookmarked. guess not.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 20 2010, 08:43 AM~18361299
> *
> Then it's Official the Picnic will be held on Oct. 23rd @ Elysian Park in Los Angeles
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 22 2010, 07:23 PM~18378662
> *finally got my rag on the body cart today
> 
> 
> ...



*LOOKING GOOD BIG UCE.I KNOW IT'S BACCWARDS BUT AFTER I PUT MINE TOGETHER,I'M GONNA DO THE SAME AND SPRAY THE BELLY AND GET A FULL FRAME.FIGURED I COULDN'T GO THIS FAR AND JUST LEAVE THE BOTTOM PLAIN EVEN IF ITS CHROMED OUT.* :happysad:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 22 2010, 05:05 AM~18374593
> *im never one for cutting into a dash. But if you want to, the dremel will give you the finished cut quality. Or you can use a hacksaw blade and do it by hand. (i used the hacksaw blade method alot back in the day, to broke for a dremel haha)
> and you should be able to brace it up in the back. take a strip of sheet metal make a couple bends. drill a couple holes and away you go. Chances are it was braced to the lower section of the dash somewhere.
> 
> ...



thanks for the input, yeah I don't like cutting into dashes either but I don't want under the dash to be all cluttered and I don't like the stereo's in the glove box...plus I don't have a original radio anyways. 

It is just so HOT this past week or so...gonna wait till it cools off, my garage is in the upper 100's!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 23 2010, 07:18 PM~18388179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that looks good


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 23 2010, 08:18 PM~18388179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 23 2010, 06:18 PM~18388179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

it's a small pic, but out of an Orlie's Lowriding dated Aug. 95

orange house from Damu


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Aug 23 2010, 09:06 PM~18388707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS Y'ALL!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 23 2010, 09:16 PM~18389597
> *it's a small pic, but out of an Orlie's Lowriding dated Aug. 95
> 
> orange house from Damu
> ...


wonder what happened to that one :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 23 2010, 05:48 AM~18381791
> *wasnt there a topic on here of somones build of one? Had a list of materials and so forth..
> anyone remember where it is.. for some reason im thinking it was jasonj..
> thought i had it bookmarked. guess not.
> *


hey soca i know you already found this but ill link it for the the other glasshouse brother a few pages back that was asking
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=58266
And thanks for the props and inspriration to 90745 phil and my 702 uso marc. 
my belly is just gonna be undercoat black..its been redone and solid but 'not turntable ready' if ya know what im sayin'


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Aug 23 2010, 08:18 PM~18388179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOTHING LIKE SEEING IT IN PERSON. :thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 23 2010, 08:16 PM~18389597
> *it's a small pic, but out of an Orlie's Lowriding dated Aug. 95
> 
> orange house from Damu
> ...


i remember an 'orange bang' glasshouse with 4 pumps being featured in lrm as being an individuals car?? i believe it was an L.A. rider who moved to atlanta or georgia or something like that. Anyways that glasshouse helped solidify my love for these cars :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

90745 Phil......hahahahahahaa that's tight :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 24 2010, 09:56 AM~18392937
> *i remember an 'orange bang' glasshouse with 4 pumps being featured in lrm as being an individuals car?? i believe it was an L.A. rider who moved to atlanta or georgia or something like that. Anyways that glasshouse helped solidify my love for these cars :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 24 2010, 10:56 AM~18392937
> *i remember an 'orange bang' glasshouse with 4 pumps being featured in lrm as being an individuals car?? i believe it was an L.A. rider who moved to atlanta or georgia or something like that. Anyways that glasshouse helped solidify my love for these cars :biggrin:
> *


that`s a good question to put out there,
WHAT GOT EVERYBODY INTO THESE CARS?
(these cars were doomed from the first day `75-`76 due to the gas crunch. you hardley saw them around, even when they were new) yes i remember!
ANYBODY WANT TO CHIME IN ON WHAT / WHERE WAS THE 1st TIME YOU GOT HOOKED?

MY 1st LOOK WAS IN `76,,,,,,,,,,,,IT WAS RIDING IN A FRIENDS CAR THAT DID IT FOR ME,,,,,,,,YOU DIDN`T DRIVE,,,,YOU "FLOATED"


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 12:28 PM~18394029
> *that`s a good question to put out there,
> WHAT GOT EVERYBODY INTO THESE CARS?
> (these cars were doomed from the first day `75-`76 due to the gas crunch. you hardley saw them around, even when they were new) yes i remember!
> ...


one of my cousin was dating a guy with a 76 impala with a caprice front on tru's in 84 i was ten my hart dropped

then i started going to shows and saw 

silver bullet santana

born in east la lifestyle

the 74 from primier 

the elvis car from imperials
been in love with them ever since


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Aug 24 2010, 10:52 AM~18392909
> *NOTHING LIKE SEEING IT IN PERSON.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MAN THAT MEANS A LOT!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

i had already been a g-body lowrider until lowrider magazine did a big spread on individuals in i think 94-5 and i believe they showed a few in the article. There was a white 76(that smurfs reminds me of) that just set me off. THIS SHIT WAS WAY MORE GANGSTER THAN ANY 84 REGAL COULD DREAM OF!! MAN, THE BODY STYLE WAS ONE OF A KIND. NOT JUST ANYONE CAN ROCK A GLASSHOUSE THOUGH...It takes people a little while to understand the flow of the car but once they get it..THEY GET IT...so i jumped on a 74 caprice back in 96 and painted it (gm) tri cote whte pearl, had double gold daytons and later all-gold roadster roadstars hahaha


























the bottom pic was after i sold it to an Individuals member up here in vancouver
*repost pics but hey what isnt :cheesy: *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 12:28 PM~18394029
> *that`s a good question to put out there,
> WHAT GOT EVERYBODY INTO THESE CARS?
> (these cars were doomed from the first day `75-`76 due to the gas crunch. you hardley saw them around, even when they were new) yes i remember!
> ...


I WAS 15 AND ID BE WALKING TO SCHOOL AND THIS CAT WOULD PULL INTO 7/11 TO GET COFFEE IN A GREEN 76 CAPRICE WITH TRU CLASSICS AND I WOULD JUST STARE AT IT EVERY DAY!! I TOLD MYSELF ONE DAY ILL HAVE ONE OF THOSE CARS. THE GUY SAID TO ME" YOU LIKE MY CAR KID?" I SAID NO MAN, I LOVE YOUR CAR, ITS BEAUTIFUL!!! HE TOLD ME HE WORKED FOR YEARS AND WALKED INTO THE DEALER AND PAID CASH FOR IT!!! FUCKER WAS BAAAAAAAAAAD!!!!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 12:28 PM~18394029
> *that`s a good question to put out there,
> WHAT GOT EVERYBODY INTO THESE CARS?
> (these cars were doomed from the first day `75-`76 due to the gas crunch. you hardley saw them around, even when they were new) yes i remember!
> ...


the first time I saw a glasshouse was in 76 ..it was a 76 caprice landau silver with a black top,moonroof,truspokes and 520's with side pipes with 3 ends..never forgot that day :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 22 2010, 09:04 PM~18379041
> *hahaha cost me 120 bucks in steel and i stole the castors.
> *


Home depot?? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 11:28 AM~18394029
> *that`s a good question to put out there,
> WHAT GOT EVERYBODY INTO THESE CARS?
> (these cars were doomed from the first day `75-`76 due to the gas crunch. you hardley saw them around, even when they were new) yes i remember!
> ...



Man, growing up in Placentia OC back in the '70's and 80's my 2 older brothers were lowriding with all the homies, it was just what was going on...lowriders all up in my alley, they would sport just about anything back then on 5.20's and tru spokes. I had 2 homeboys from the hood who had '76 Caprice's and they were the top of the food chain...in my book. My primo had a '76 Impala that was baby blue with a white top spoked down...like homie said, you just floated! 

'37 Master Deluxe
'42 Special Deluxe (Aerosedan)
'61 Impala
'76 Caprice

The Best Chevrolet put out in my opinion!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Aug 23 2010, 12:28 PM~18383389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats freakin hot man.. its cold and rainy where i am today.. tomorrow is supposed to be better. if im lucky be home by 10pm.

and i know what you mean with the dash. I have done it for the same reasons.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Aug 24 2010, 10:53 AM~18392527
> *hey soca i know you already found this but ill link it for the the other glasshouse brother a few pages back that was asking
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=58266
> And thanks for the props and inspriration to 90745 phil and my 702 uso marc.
> ...


yeah i searched it out that day. great topic. to bad some of the pics are gone. But still very usefull. 

Finally going to price out some metal. figure i'll do one big order and be done with it. :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

HAHA I MEMBER :biggrin:
[/quote]

:wave: Rich, I remember him walking up to the table with the it; but nobody told me that he wanted the ghouse members to sign it :biggrin: . But it is all good, maybe he will bring it to the next one, # 3. My club member with the 68 old skool Art sign it :biggrin: . Stay  bro from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club.



> *From The First Picnic in 2008  *


[/quote]


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 20 2010, 08:43 AM~18361299
> *
> Then it's Official the Picnic will be held on Oct. 23rd @ Elysian Park in Los Angeles
> *


 :wave: SMURF


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 19 2010, 03:00 PM~18354772
> *ok heres a sneak peak of hugos76 new paint
> 
> 
> ...


Nice hugos76 :thumbsup: , props to the painter.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 24 2010, 04:43 PM~18396115
> *:wow:  wait a second... you so full of yourself you got a billboard of your car???
> 
> haha.. just buggin man. that is pretty cool.. Whats the process for that? They just blow up a pic and print sections then stick them togeather? I got no experience with that stuff.
> ...


HAHA i wish my shit was up in a Billboard 

the new HTC EVO Phone i just got had an app called Photofunia it has alot of pre images on it you just ad your own pic to it


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> HAHA I MEMBER :biggrin:


 :wave: Rich, I remember him walking up to the table with the it; but nobody told me that he wanted the ghouse members to sign it :biggrin: . But it is all good, maybe he will bring it to the next one, # 3. My club member with the 68 old skool Art sign it :biggrin: . Stay  bro from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club.
[/quote]
[/quote]

10/4 VIC LETS SEE THE TURNOUT THIS YEAR BRO :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 11:28 AM~18394029
> *that`s a good question to put out there,
> WHAT GOT EVERYBODY INTO THESE CARS?
> (these cars were doomed from the first day `75-`76 due to the gas crunch. you hardley saw them around, even when they were new) yes i remember!
> ...


DAM HOMIE IT WAS BACK IN 89 MY VICE PRES FROM DELEGATION EL MONTE HAD TWO 75 RAG AND 76 THATS WHEN I GOT HOOKED :naughty:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i cant remember a specific moment i fell for glass houses, but i do remember kicking myself in the ass for not picking up a '74 years ago. i was in oklahoma in the army ('93) and found one rotting away. old man wanted a few hundred for it (i know it had the side glass trim and everything). i just didnt have the resources to restore it.

thankfully jr let's me (on rare occasions) peel out in his '76. it's like bustin' a nut after a long dry spell..... dude said floating, not driving. real talk!! :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 24 2010, 03:08 PM~18394832
> *THANKS MAN THAT MEANS A LOT!
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I've always liked glasshouses...but once I saw 'living color'... I wanted one...and the day I found my 74' impala.... that was it...

floating down the road... even with the am radio...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 24 2010, 09:09 PM~18397978
> *DAM HOMIE IT WAS BACK IN 89 MY VICE PRES FROM DELEGATION EL MONTE HAD TWO 75 RAG AND 76 THATS WHEN I GOT HOOKED :naughty:
> *


BACK IN THE DAY I ROAD A 72 IMPALA CUSTOM, JUICED, WITH TRUE SPOKES,,,,WE STARTED A SMALL CLUB IN SANTA ANA,BACK THEN THERE WERE A FEW CLUBS, BUT WE WERE JUST A FEW FREINDS THAT STARTED "CITYLIFE" ONE MEMBER HAD A 76,,,,,,,,I NEVER FORGOT THE FRONT END,,,,,,,AND THE SHAPE OF THAT CAR HAUNTED ME FOR YEARS, YES I HAVE OWNED A FEW G HOUSES.
NOW WHEN YOU SEE ONE COMING INTO A SHOW, OR THE STREET, YOU NEVER FORGET THAT BODY STYLE,,,,,,,,,, AND YOUR WORLD ISN`T COMPLETE UNTILL YOU HAVE ONE, IF YOU SELL ONE, FOR WHAT EVER THE REASON,, YOUR ALWAYS STILL LOOKING FOR ANOTHER ONE.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 11:14 PM~18399773
> *BACK IN THE DAY I ROAD A 72 IMPALA CUSTOM, JUICED, WITH  TRUE SPOKES,,,,WE STARTED A SMALL CLUB IN SANTA ANA,BACK THEN THERE WERE A FEW CLUBS, BUT WE WERE JUST A FEW FREINDS THAT STARTED "CITYLIFE" ONE MEMBER HAD A 76,,,,,,,,I NEVER FORGOT THE FRONT END,,,,,,,AND THE SHAPE OF THAT CAR HAUNTED ME FOR YEARS, YES I HAVE OWNED A FEW G HOUSES.
> NOW WHEN YOU SEE ONE COMING INTO A SHOW, OR THE STREET, YOU NEVER FORGET THAT BODY STYLE,,,,,,,,,, AND YOUR WORLD ISN`T COMPLETE UNTILL YOU HAVE ONE, IF YOU SELL ONE, FOR WHAT EVER THE REASON,, YOUR ALWAYS STILL LOOKING FOR ANOTHER ONE.
> *


very true brother


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 11:14 PM~18399773
> *BACK IN THE DAY I ROAD A 72 IMPALA CUSTOM, JUICED, WITH  TRUE SPOKES,,,,WE STARTED A SMALL CLUB IN SANTA ANA,BACK THEN THERE WERE A FEW CLUBS, BUT WE WERE JUST A FEW FREINDS THAT STARTED "CITYLIFE" ONE MEMBER HAD A 76,,,,,,,,I NEVER FORGOT THE FRONT END,,,,,,,AND THE SHAPE OF THAT CAR HAUNTED ME FOR YEARS, YES I HAVE OWNED A FEW G HOUSES.
> NOW WHEN YOU SEE ONE COMING INTO A SHOW, OR THE STREET, YOU NEVER FORGET THAT BODY STYLE,,,,,,,,,, AND YOUR WORLD ISN`T COMPLETE UNTILL YOU HAVE ONE, IF YOU SELL ONE, FOR WHAT EVER THE REASON,, YOUR ALWAYS STILL LOOKING FOR ANOTHER ONE.
> *


Born in Santana and grew up mostly in Garden Grove in my younger years and then on to Fullerton/Anaheim...there was always a variety of Lowriders,most of the "G's" had the Impalas but I always loved the big Glasshouses and Cadillacs...don't even think I saw a Raghouse until early 90's.100% agreed it was the body,the lines and the way a GHouse hug'd the ground like no other.Actually never owned a Glasshouse but since get'n rid of my 1st Raghouse years ago I been trying to come bacc...4 Raghouses later I'm finally gonna finish one!!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa+Aug 24 2010, 08:53 AM~18392527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came (no ****) down last year to GG for Goodtimes OC picnic @ Bolsa PK and saw you roll'n down Westminster w/the ass laid and nose up,I brought "Fan Favorite" and felt like I was in a honda.About a month later had a hop off in Vegas and blew the trunk up.I decided I was gonna get bacc into the GHouse Fam and put money into something worth while instead of everytiime I broke something from hopping...so I thank you and all the GHousers that keep it clean.


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 10:14 PM~18399773
> *BACK IN THE DAY I ROAD A 72 IMPALA CUSTOM, JUICED, WITH  TRUE SPOKES,,,,WE STARTED A SMALL CLUB IN SANTA ANA,BACK THEN THERE WERE A FEW CLUBS, BUT WE WERE JUST A FEW FREINDS THAT STARTED "CITYLIFE" ONE MEMBER HAD A 76,,,,,,,,I NEVER FORGOT THE FRONT END,,,,,,,AND THE SHAPE OF THAT CAR HAUNTED ME FOR YEARS, YES I HAVE OWNED A FEW G HOUSES.
> NOW WHEN YOU SEE ONE COMING INTO A SHOW, OR THE STREET, YOU NEVER FORGET THAT BODY STYLE,,,,,,,,,, AND YOUR WORLD ISN`T COMPLETE UNTILL YOU HAVE ONE, IF YOU SELL ONE, FOR WHAT EVER THE REASON,, YOUR ALWAYS STILL LOOKING FOR ANOTHER ONE.
> *


sort of felt that way about the red primer 62 impala Jacob had back in 87...I had the cash to buy it off of him...but I didn't...regreted it ever since. Tell Jacob Flip from Plas says Q-vo..I remember Rollin in Jacobs 63 and both 64's to the shows and all of them done up, hueros trokita with the schwinn's in the back! The 80's was the lick!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 02:28 PM~18394029
> *that`s a good question to put out there,
> WHAT GOT EVERYBODY INTO THESE CARS?
> (these cars were doomed from the first day `75-`76 due to the gas crunch. you hardley saw them around, even when they were new) yes i remember!
> ...


what got me into these cars was the one i own now i remember my uncle rolling it when i was 10 yrs old i always wanted it since then then when i was 19 he decided to sell it i came up with the cash and got it i made the mistake of selling it once got it back and will never sell it again


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 10:14 PM~18399773
> *BACK IN THE DAY I ROAD A 72 IMPALA CUSTOM, JUICED, WITH  TRUE SPOKES,,,,WE STARTED A SMALL CLUB IN SANTA ANA,BACK THEN THERE WERE A FEW CLUBS, BUT WE WERE JUST A FEW FREINDS THAT STARTED "CITYLIFE" ONE MEMBER HAD A 76,,,,,,,,I NEVER FORGOT THE FRONT END,,,,,,,AND THE SHAPE OF THAT CAR HAUNTED ME FOR YEARS, YES I HAVE OWNED A FEW G HOUSES.
> NOW WHEN YOU SEE ONE COMING INTO A SHOW, OR THE STREET, YOU NEVER FORGET THAT BODY STYLE,,,,,,,,,, AND YOUR WORLD ISN`T COMPLETE UNTILL YOU HAVE ONE, IF YOU SELL ONE, FOR WHAT EVER THE REASON,, YOUR ALWAYS STILL LOOKING FOR ANOTHER ONE.
> *


I HEAR YOU BRO ITS BEEN A COUPLE TIMES THAT I ALMOST SOLD FOR REASONS BEYOND MY CONTROL THANK GOD I DECIDED TO SELL MY OTHER CAR BEFORE I SOLD THE 76 :biggrin:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

this past sunday at the king city carshow


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 25 2010, 08:43 AM~18401151
> *I HEAR YOU BRO ITS BEEN A COUPLE TIMES THAT I ALMOST SOLD FOR REASONS BEYOND MY CONTROL THANK GOD I DECIDED TO SELL MY OTHER CAR BEFORE I SOLD THE 76 :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT,,,
WHEN YOU SELL ONE, YOU JUST START LOOKING ALL OVER AGAIN,,,,,I SOLD MY RAG,,,,,,,,I LOOKED 2 YEARS TO FIND THE "RIGHT" CAR, AND YES I REGRET IT.


COME TO THINK OF IT, I`LL REMOVE THE (4 SALE `76 )FROM MY SIGNATURE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 11:14 PM~18399773
> *BACK IN THE DAY I ROAD A 72 IMPALA CUSTOM, JUICED, WITH  TRUE SPOKES,,,,WE STARTED A SMALL CLUB IN SANTA ANA,BACK THEN THERE WERE A FEW CLUBS, BUT WE WERE JUST A FEW FREINDS THAT STARTED "CITYLIFE" ONE MEMBER HAD A 76,,,,,,,,I NEVER FORGOT THE FRONT END,,,,,,,AND THE SHAPE OF THAT CAR HAUNTED ME FOR YEARS, YES I HAVE OWNED A FEW G HOUSES.
> NOW WHEN YOU SEE ONE COMING INTO A SHOW, OR THE STREET, YOU NEVER FORGET THAT BODY STYLE,,,,,,,,,, AND YOUR WORLD ISN`T COMPLETE UNTILL YOU HAVE ONE, IF YOU SELL ONE, FOR WHAT EVER THE REASON,, YOUR ALWAYS STILL LOOKING FOR ANOTHER ONE.
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT!! LOL!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 25 2010, 12:14 AM~18399773
> *BACK IN THE DAY I ROAD A 72 IMPALA CUSTOM, JUICED, WITH  TRUE SPOKES,,,,WE STARTED A SMALL CLUB IN SANTA ANA,BACK THEN THERE WERE A FEW CLUBS, BUT WE WERE JUST A FEW FREINDS THAT STARTED "CITYLIFE" ONE MEMBER HAD A 76,,,,,,,,I NEVER FORGOT THE FRONT END,,,,,,,AND THE SHAPE OF THAT CAR HAUNTED ME FOR YEARS, YES I HAVE OWNED A FEW G HOUSES.
> NOW WHEN YOU SEE ONE COMING INTO A SHOW, OR THE STREET, YOU NEVER FORGET THAT BODY STYLE,,,,,,,,,, AND YOUR WORLD ISN`T COMPLETE UNTILL YOU HAVE ONE, IF YOU SELL ONE, FOR WHAT EVER THE REASON,, YOUR ALWAYS STILL LOOKING FOR ANOTHER ONE.
> *


THAT IS HOW I ENDED UP WITH THE ONE I HAVE NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

has any one ever removed the body from the frame wihout taking off the front clip?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

this is how it chills now in my garage....


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 24 2010, 06:43 PM~18397141
> *DALLAS WEGO 2010
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 25 2010, 02:08 PM~18404191
> *
> *


THIS IS THE GLASSHOUSE FEST NOT....CAR SHOW FEST.....EDIT OUT THE OTHER SHIT THANK YOU.

AND THAT IS THE TRUTH


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 25 2010, 01:12 AM~18400198
> *I came (no ****) down last year to GG for Goodtimes OC picnic @ Bolsa PK and saw you roll'n down Westminster w/the ass laid and nose up
> *


you should have said hello!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 25 2010, 05:02 PM~18405619
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 25 2010, 02:17 PM~18404269
> *you should have said hello!
> *


I will next time!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 25 2010, 06:19 PM~18405765
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 25 2010, 02:17 PM~18404266
> *THIS IS THE GLASSHOUSE FEST NOT....CAR SHOW FEST.....EDIT OUT THE OTHER SHIT THANK YOU.
> 
> AND THAT IS THE TRUTH
> *


i post what i want u don't like it don't look at it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 25 2010, 06:09 PM~18406246
> *:wave:
> *


GOT ANOTHER 76 LANDAU BROTHER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 25 2010, 05:39 PM~18405962
> *I will next time!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 25 2010, 06:49 PM~18406626
> *GOT ANOTHER 76 LANDAU BROTHER!!! :biggrin:
> *


pics? :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

i cant wait to paint and install my skirts now that my house is juiced


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2010, 06:13 PM~18406849
> *i cant wait to paint and install my skirts now that my house is juiced
> 
> 
> ...


Saul, that looks bad to the bone homie...tru's on a ghouse esta pesado! Post up some fotos of it, looks like it lays pretty firme...te avientastes


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

gracias FLIPS MONTE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Aug 25 2010, 06:13 PM~18406849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its gonna look sweet saul :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Aug 25 2010, 06:13 PM~18406849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its gonna look sweet saul :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks bigdogg the next stop is the moonroof


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2010, 08:40 PM~18408368
> *thanks bigdogg the next stop is the moonroof
> *


:thumbsup: hell yeah bro


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2010, 09:31 PM~18408247
> *gracias FLIPS MONTE
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic bro.....

just remember... if I see for sale on that... I know where you live :happysad:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 25 2010, 10:11 PM~18408553
> *nice pic bro.....
> 
> just remember... if I see for sale on that... I know where you live :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

glasshouse picnic #|||

counting the days....


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2010, 09:40 PM~18408368
> *thanks bigdogg the next stop is the moonroof
> 
> 
> ...


just don't sell it bitch!!!!!!

that fucker bad!!


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2010, 09:40 PM~18408368
> *thanks bigdogg the next stop is the moonroof
> 
> 
> ...


what size moon you going with?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

I loved these ghouse's ever since I saw them in 76. This car club called New Style in Eastside San Jose, Ca where I grew up; they were crusin' down Story Rd. heading for King Rd. and this bad a$$ 76 was low to the bone and that is when I got hooked. Years later is when I bought my 74 ghouse known as Shops Laggard and my 74 raghouse in transition right now.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Aug 26 2010, 07:09 AM~18410631
> *I loved these ghouse's ever since I saw them in 76. This car club called New Style in Eastside San Jose, Ca where I grew up; they were crusin' down Story Rd. heading for King Rd. and this bad a$$ 76 was low to the bone and that is when I got hooked. Years later is when I bought my 74 ghouse known as Shops Laggard and my 74 raghouse in transition right now.
> *


 :thumbsup: SUP BRO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2010, 08:31 PM~18408247
> *gracias FLIPS MONTE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE SAUL


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 26 2010, 08:08 AM~18410623
> *what size moon you going with?
> *


42"


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 26 2010, 08:17 AM~18410701
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE SAUL
> *


Thanks Rich the paint looks nice in pics but it needs to be painted


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 26 2010, 07:39 AM~18410460
> *just don't sell it bitch!!!!!!
> 
> that fucker bad!!
> *


Not this one im keeping it i wont find another one for what i paid in the same condition


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 26 2010, 10:08 AM~18411063
> *42"
> *


 :0


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2010, 09:40 PM~18408368
> *thanks bigdogg the next stop is the moonroof
> 
> 
> ...


CUANTO QUIERES


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 26 2010, 09:08 AM~18411063
> *42"
> *


44" :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 26 2010, 09:11 AM~18411097
> *Not this one im keeping it i wont find another one for what i paid in the same condition
> *


I've heard it before cabron! now don't get bent out of shape bitch!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

what about T tops?
who has them?
whitch ones will fit?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 26 2010, 10:30 AM~18411745
> *I've heard it before cabron!    now don't get bent out of shape bitch!
> *


 :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: CULERO!!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Aug 26 2010, 09:25 AM~18411209
> *CUANTO QUIERES
> *


 :nono:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 26 2010, 10:30 AM~18411743
> *44" :biggrin:
> *


IT WOULD BE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 26 2010, 11:27 AM~18412148
> *IT WOULD BE NICE  :biggrin:
> *


I know someone with a 42' if you need one


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 26 2010, 10:36 AM~18411791
> *what about T tops?
> who has them?
> whitch ones will fit?
> ...


stop it with that nonsense... you can't cut that og ride


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 26 2010, 10:30 AM~18411745
> *I've heard it before cabron!    now don't get bent out of shape bitch!
> *



lol... like someone else who got all pissy... and now it's for sale


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 25 2010, 08:40 AM~18400853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont know how i got into them for sure.. 
But this one is made me want one more then anyting else. lol.
no lie. 
and i know ive said it before.
i think it was about 2 years ago or so.. my topic says it all i think.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2010, 11:31 PM~18408247
> *gracias FLIPS MONTE
> 
> 
> ...


dude that is sweet..

Those wheels really look good man..


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 26 2010, 11:36 AM~18412223
> *stop it with that nonsense... you can't cut that og ride
> *


moon is just as bad as t tops my roof lost all its support when the moon went in!

some people will cut a big whole in the roof and loose all its supports but u wont cut 4 2inch holes in the frame to install some juice :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 26 2010, 11:36 AM~18412223
> *stop it with that nonsense... you can't cut that og ride
> *


 :no: :rant:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 25 2010, 09:40 PM~18408368
> *thanks bigdogg the next stop is the moonroof
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 25 2010, 07:13 PM~18406841
> *pics?  :biggrin:
> *


SENT SOME TO YOUR BROTHER, CHECK EM OUT!! :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 26 2010, 02:51 PM~18412776
> *moon is just as bad as t tops my roof lost all its support when the moon went in!
> 
> some people will cut a big whole in the roof and loose all its supports but u wont cut 4 2inch holes in the frame to install some juice :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lol


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 26 2010, 12:48 PM~18412307
> *dont know how i got into them for sure..
> But this one is made me want one more then anyting else. lol.
> no lie.
> ...


 :biggrin: THANKS MAN I APPRECIATE IT!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 26 2010, 01:05 PM~18412873
> *SENT SOME TO YOUR BROTHER, CHECK EM OUT!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 12:28 PM~18394029
> *that`s a good question to put out there,
> WHAT GOT EVERYBODY INTO THESE CARS?
> (these cars were doomed from the first day `75-`76 due to the gas crunch. you hardley saw them around, even when they were new) yes i remember!
> ...



After i seen this one when i was a kid, was hooked! i had to have a 76 of my own!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: STRAY 52, lunatic

:wave:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 26 2010, 10:36 AM~18411791
> *what about T tops?
> who has them?
> whitch ones will fit?
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Mar 25 2010, 07:29 PM~17002477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: or maybe my t-type turbo regal goes first


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 26 2010, 12:51 PM~18412776
> *moon is just as bad as t tops my roof lost all its support when the moon went in!
> 
> some people will cut a big whole in the roof and loose all its supports but u wont cut 4 2inch holes in the frame to install some juice :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea that's true... when we cut the hole for the 44" in my 74'... yikes didn't relize how much you had to cut out inside..alll the support is gone... fuck that my 76.. will be solid... roof .... and suspension...not a big fan of hydros... and chipping all that undercarriage I had powder coated


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 26 2010, 04:17 PM~18414297
> *yea that's true... when we cut the hole for the 44" in my 74'... yikes didn't relize how much you had to cut out inside..alll the support is gone... fuck that my 76.. will be solid... roof .... and suspension...not a big fan of hydros... and chipping all that undercarriage I had powder coated
> *


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 26 2010, 03:20 PM~18413850
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: STRAY 52, lunatic
> 
> ...


 :wave: your ready for the picnic this year :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Aug 26 2010, 05:09 PM~18413749
> *After i seen this one when i was a kid, was hooked! i had to have a 76 of my own!
> 
> 
> ...


that made me want the t-tops lol..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 26 2010, 05:17 PM~18414297
> *yea that's true... when we cut the hole for the 44" in my 74'... yikes didn't relize how much you had to cut out inside..alll the support is gone... fuck that my 76.. will be solid... roof .... and suspension...not a big fan of hydros... and chipping all that undercarriage I had powder coated
> *


DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF THE HOLE DURING THE INSTALL FROM THE INSIDE? IS THERE ROOM TO RENFORCE?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 26 2010, 06:12 PM~18415201
> *DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF THE HOLE DURING THE INSTALL FROM THE INSIDE? IS THERE ROOM TO RENFORCE?
> *


naw no pics(way before digi cam days)...there's room to put a brace across but has to be thin enough to not hit the moonroof...and I had to move over my seatbelt mount too..(if you keep shoulder belts)...if you ever had the headliner out you'd see thgiant piece you need to cut out... if pretty scary...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 25 2010, 07:15 AM~18401363
> *YOU GOT THAT RIGHT,,,
> WHEN YOU SELL ONE, YOU JUST START LOOKING ALL OVER AGAIN,,,,,I SOLD MY RAG,,,,,,,,I LOOKED 2 YEARS TO FIND  THE "RIGHT" CAR,  AND YES I REGRET IT.
> COME TO THINK OF IT, I`LL REMOVE THE (4 SALE `76 )FROM MY SIGNATURE
> *


10/4 HOMIE SOUNDS GOOD KEEP THAT 0GGGGGGGGGG 76 :naughty:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Aug 26 2010, 02:51 PM~18414099
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: or maybe my t-type turbo regal goes first
> *


DAM BRO SELL THE REGAL :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 26 2010, 08:09 AM~18411078
> *Thanks Rich the paint looks nice in pics but it needs to be painted
> *


SHE STILLS LOOKS BADDDDDD :naughty:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's the one groupe... real nice ride... got a big pic of it in my garage


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I HAVE A SET TTOP'S FOR SALE WITH EVERTHING YOU NEED TO INSTALL


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 26 2010, 08:17 PM~18416440
> *DAM BRO SELL THE REGAL :biggrin:
> *


x2....


dont sell your 74'..... :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 25 2010, 08:36 PM~18408318
> *its gonna look sweet saul :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



maybe something like this...  











Q-Vole!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Aug 27 2010, 01:30 AM~18418091
> *I HAVE A SET TTOP'S FOR SALE WITH EVERTHING YOU NEED TO INSTALL
> 
> 
> ...


man... as much as i love the look of the t-tops. i dont think i can ever pull the trigger and do it. haha.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 26 2010, 06:12 PM~18415201
> *DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF THE HOLE DURING THE INSTALL FROM THE INSIDE? IS THERE ROOM TO RENFORCE?
> *


ur best bet is to reinforce the frame think about it like u own a convertible! there is some places it could get reinforced but when u see all the inner structure that gets cut out its inpossible to make up for it

when i seen all the shit they removed from mine for a 42 moon i almost cried! i cant imagine a 44 the cut is almost to the point wear ur weather seal goes in some places!


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 27 2010, 07:28 AM~18419316
> *ur best bet is to reinforce the frame think about it like u own a convertible!  there is some places it could get reinforced but when u see all the inner structure that gets cut out its inpossible to make up for it
> 
> when i seen all the shit they removed from mine for a 42 moon i almost cried!  i cant imagine a 44 the cut is almost to the point wear ur weather seal goes in some places!
> *


DID YOU HAVE TO RUN VERT BELTS WITH A 42' OR COULD YOU STILL USE THE SHOULDER BELT?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

you can still use the shoulder belts...had to tap new holes to mount them...(also trimmed the quarter window plastics to fit around the seatbelt covers )......and yea 44" pretty much fit touching the rear edge of roof...


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 27 2010, 08:30 AM~18419689
> *DID YOU HAVE TO RUN VERT BELTS WITH A 42' OR COULD YOU STILL USE THE SHOULDER BELT?
> *


i just cut the sholder belt off and just use the lap belt! cops will never know


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 27 2010, 10:33 AM~18420548
> *you can still use the shoulder belts...had to tap new holes to mount them...(also trimmed the quarter window plastics to fit around the seatbelt covers )......and yea 44" pretty much fit touching the rear edge of roof...
> *


DID IT EVER LEAK WATER?

WITH THE GLASS BEING FLAT DID IT THROW OFF THE NATURAL CURVE OF THE ROOF SINCE IT WAS SO BIG?



> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 27 2010, 11:04 AM~18420775
> *i just cut the sholder belt off and just use the lap belt! cops will never know
> *


YOU CAN DO THAT AND NOT HAVE TO REPLACE THE LOWER RETRACTOR? I NEVER LOOKED TOO CLOSE BUT I ALWAYS FIGURED THE BELT WAS ONE STRAP BETWEEN THE TWO RETRACTORS. HMMMM.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Aug 26 2010, 11:30 PM~18418091
> *I HAVE A SET TTOP'S FOR SALE WITH EVERTHING YOU NEED TO INSTALL
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

naw never had a problem with leaking ... there's drains so the water runs out.. ..


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 27 2010, 11:20 AM~18420886
> *DID IT EVER LEAK WATER?
> 
> WITH THE GLASS BEING FLAT DID IT THROW OFF THE NATURAL CURVE OF THE ROOF SINCE IT WAS SO BIG?
> ...


here's how it looked


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

NOTE : GOODTIMES IS NOT SALLING THIS CAR I AM SO GET AT ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PICS WILL BE UP SOON AND I DO HAVE A MOTOR AND TRANNY IF SOME ONE WANTS IT THAT WAY LMK *  *


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 27 2010, 11:56 AM~18421096
> *here's how it looked
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 27 2010, 11:20 AM~18420886
> *DID IT EVER LEAK WATER?
> 
> WITH THE GLASS BEING FLAT DID IT THROW OFF THE NATURAL CURVE OF THE ROOF SINCE IT WAS SO BIG?
> ...


the straps are stitched seperate onto the buckel


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

DOES ANY ONE HAVE COMPLETE TAIL LIGHTS AND THE TOP PLATE CHROME FOR A 74 CAPRICE ?

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 27 2010, 01:45 PM~18421457
> *the straps are stitched seperate onto the buckel
> *


OOH I AM GONNA HAVE TO LOOK IN TO THAT :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Aug 27 2010, 01:56 PM~18421096
> *here's how it looked
> 
> 
> ...



Aways like his car.. clean! :420: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 27 2010, 04:05 PM~18421595
> *OOH I AM GONNA HAVE TO LOOK IN TO THAT :biggrin:
> *


x76 once I get it back from paint


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Aug 27 2010, 02:35 PM~18421809
> *x76 once I get it back from paint
> *


 :0


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 27 2010, 01:05 PM~18421595
> *OOH I AM GONNA HAVE TO LOOK IN TO THAT :biggrin:
> *


that shoulder strap bugged the fuck out of me any ways! you take that shit off and redo headliner and no one will ever know


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 27 2010, 05:16 PM~18422122
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: 

proof


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Aug 27 2010, 03:23 PM~18422184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 27 2010, 07:29 PM~18423088
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: shit wasn't cheap but it will be worth it in the long run


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 27 2010, 02:23 PM~18422184
> *that shoulder strap bugged the fuck out of me any ways! you take that shit off and redo headliner and no one will ever know
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Aug 27 2010, 12:16 PM~18421250
> *NOTE : GOODTIMES IS NOT SALLING THIS CAR I AM SO GET AT ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PICS WILL BE UP SOON AND I DO HAVE A MOTOR AND TRANNY IF SOME ONE WANTS IT THAT WAY LMK
> *


*
PICS???*


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 26 2010, 07:12 PM~18415201
> *DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF THE HOLE DURING THE INSTALL FROM THE INSIDE? IS THERE ROOM TO RENFORCE?
> *


MAYBE THESE WILL HELP....





































44.....NO SHOULDER BELTS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

The guy who was wondering about running no fillers on his 74 send me your email or if someone eles wants too I send some pics and you could post them as it's a bitch to do it with my phone.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Need some help/advice from the glasshouse family....I know to put the 76 front end on a 75 you gotta do some modifications to the radiator. Dose anyone have pics of what and or where I need to modify or cut? I have a good idea where when I tried to line mine up but I wanna make sure I do it right! Thank you!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 27 2010, 12:04 PM~18420775
> *i just cut the sholder belt off and just use the lap belt! cops will never know
> *


most of the cops were born AFTER THESE CARS WERE MADE


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 27 2010, 09:15 PM~18424901
> *Need some help/advice from the glasshouse family....I know to put the 76 front end on a 75 you gotta do some modifications to the radiator. Dose anyone have pics of what and or where I need to modify or cut? I have a good idea where when I tried to line mine up but I wanna make sure I do it right! Thank you!
> *


just change the radiator support


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 27 2010, 04:54 PM~18423269
> *PICS???
> *


soon


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I wasn't..... lol....I was four........dam jr. you were fifteen... :wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 28 2010, 01:10 AM~18426077
> *I wasn't..... lol....I was four........dam jr. you were fifteen... :wow:
> *


MINE WAS BUILT THE SAME MONTH I WAS BORN, THAT IS WHAT SEALED THE DEAL ON ME BUYING IT 11/75 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Aug 27 2010, 08:25 PM~18424204
> *MAYBE THESE WILL HELP....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.....I GOTTA GET ON THAT :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I was told in the Linc roof their is a metal bow that your supposed to add?? im not sure because my metal roof from the linc burned up in a garage fire  I have everything else just not the roof skin :uh:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Aug 27 2010, 06:25 PM~18424204
> *MAYBE THESE WILL HELP....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by konehead910_@Aug 28 2010, 11:44 AM~18427581
> *BULLSHIT PICS HERE
> *


YOU SHOULD HAVE KEPT THEM PICS :uh:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 28 2010, 01:10 AM~18426077
> *I wasn't..... lol....I was four........dam jr. you were fifteen... :wow:
> *


I HAVE YOU GUYS BEAT


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 28 2010, 12:14 PM~18427974
> *I HAVE YOU GUYS BEAT
> *


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElColombiano_@Aug 28 2010, 10:21 AM~18427741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

NO ONE HAS ANY 74 CAPRICE TAIL LIGHTS FOR SALE ? :dunno:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Aug 28 2010, 06:06 AM~18426533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

lookin' good, saul! jr will buy it from you when you sell it! ha ha! 

i know one guy with t-tops (we all know him on here as anahiem 74). i'm pretty sure he'll never find the rubber for those things.  sorry, johnny! lol 

i wouldn't cut that og one - not the roof anyways.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 28 2010, 01:40 PM~18428429
> *lookin' good, saul! jr will buy it from you when you sell it! ha ha!
> 
> i know one guy with t-tops (we all know him on here as anahiem 74). i'm pretty sure he'll never find the rubber for those things.   sorry, johnny! lol
> ...


hahaha Jr has alot of cars already he can make a club on his own lol


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Aug 27 2010, 01:16 PM~18421250
> *NOTE : GOODTIMES IS NOT SALLING THIS CAR I AM SO GET AT ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PICS WILL BE UP SOON AND I DO HAVE A MOTOR AND TRANNY IF SOME ONE WANTS IT THAT WAY LMK
> *


*

SO CAN I GET MY PARTS?? I PAYED U 6 MONTHS AGO!! OR DO I NEED TO ERASE MY POST ON LIL LIKE U TOLD ME B4 U SEND ME MY SHITT!!!*


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Aug 28 2010, 05:44 PM~18429276
> *SO  CAN I GET MY PARTS?? I PAYED U 6 MONTHS AGO!! OR DO I NEED TO ERASE MY POST ON LIL LIKE U TOLD ME B4 U SEND ME MY SHITT!!!
> *


 :drama:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElColombiano_@Aug 28 2010, 02:21 PM~18427741
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BEAUTY :biggrin:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT 4 GLASSHOUSE FEST............


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 28 2010, 02:40 PM~18428429
> *lookin' good, saul! jr will buy it from you when you sell it! ha ha!
> 
> i know one guy with t-tops (we all know him on here as anahiem 74). i'm pretty sure he'll never find the rubber for those things.   sorry, johnny! lol
> ...


 :uh: IF YOU GONNA JUICE IT WHY NOT BLOW THE BRAINS OUT?


*"I ONLY SNORT HEROIN I DON'T SHOOT IT"*


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 28 2010, 06:45 PM~18429804
> *:uh: IF YOU GONNA JUICE IT WHY NOT BLOW THE BRAINS OUT?
> "I ONLY SNORT HEROIN I DON'T SHOOT IT"
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

sum glass at the bay bombs show today


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Aug 28 2010, 05:44 PM~18429276
> *SO  CAN I GET MY PARTS?? I PAYED U 6 MONTHS AGO!! OR DO I NEED TO ERASE MY POST ON LIL LIKE U TOLD ME B4 U SEND ME MY SHITT!!!
> *


I can see your pissed but let's keeps beefs out of here. Try another topic or go to feed back. Hope you get your stuff soon.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Aug 27 2010, 11:45 AM~18421459
> *DOES ANY ONE HAVE COMPLETE TAIL LIGHTS AND THE TOP PLATE CHROME FOR A 74 CAPRICE ?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i do but the reverse light is broken on one lens


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

anyone got 76 headlight bezels ??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

That T-top looks beautiful..


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

SOME PICS I TOOK OF THE HOMIES CAR TODAY


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

someone can tell me what year are they from.
I buy them 120e they are complet


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 24 2010, 11:14 PM~18399773
> *BACK IN THE DAY I ROAD A 72 IMPALA CUSTOM, JUICED, WITH  TRUE SPOKES,,,,WE STARTED A SMALL CLUB IN SANTA ANA,BACK THEN THERE WERE A FEW CLUBS, BUT WE WERE JUST A FEW FREINDS THAT STARTED "CITYLIFE" ONE MEMBER HAD A 76,,,,,,,,I NEVER FORGOT THE FRONT END,,,,,,,AND THE SHAPE OF THAT CAR HAUNTED ME FOR YEARS, YES I HAVE OWNED A FEW G HOUSES.
> NOW WHEN YOU SEE ONE COMING INTO A SHOW, OR THE STREET, YOU NEVER FORGET THAT BODY STYLE,,,,,,,,,, AND YOUR WORLD ISN`T COMPLETE UNTILL YOU HAVE ONE, IF YOU SELL ONE, FOR WHAT EVER THE REASON,, YOUR ALWAYS STILL LOOKING FOR ANOTHER ONE.
> *


 testify Padre,, can I get a amen from the congregation!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 29 2010, 12:54 AM~18431722
> *SOME PICS I TOOK OF THE HOMIES CAR TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 22 2010, 10:56 AM~18375629
> *i got 2 month's..any other event? I would not even care about.. but this one?
> looks like now, I need registration and a transmission! It go's forward just fine,
> its the reverse, that seams to be no more.. Im gonna try to figure something out..
> ...


I also got 14x7 center gold daytons...real daytons real gold..supper clean.
no scrapes...$700 i want all chrome 14x7 china's......


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote/brn2ridelo,Aug 26 2010, 08:41 PM











































Firme! :biggrin:


----------



## classact (May 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 29 2010, 10:03 AM~18432828
> *I also got 14x7 center gold daytons...real daytons real gold..supper clean.
> no scrapes...$700 i want all chrome 14x7 china's......
> *


pic.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 29 2010, 10:03 AM~18432828
> *I also got 14x7 center gold daytons...real daytons real gold..supper clean.
> no scrapes...$700 i want all chrome 14x7 china's......
> *











DONT MEAN TO DIS THE FORUM..BY PUTTIN UP A CADY..i WILL GET A CLOSE UP OF THE RIMS IN THE NEXT DAY OR SO..


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> can really see the simularites in the front end of the '77 or '78 caddy right there.
> 
> 
> was out at the cruise night last night here in Moreno Valley and was the only Ghouse there, was a nice Raghouse there. Put most of my system in so atleast I'm bumping the Funk in the House. For just being in primer on stockers, the car gets some props from the peeps.
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 29 2010, 01:54 AM~18431722
> *SOME PICS I TOOK OF THE HOMIES CAR TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


floating in style!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@Aug 7 2010, 10:34 PM~18254555
> *FOR SALE 76 Caprice Landua, 1 owner car with all paper work from when new, good running 400/350, interior is like new, needs rust repair askin $2000 obo car is located in Des Moines, IA and buyer is responsible for pick up or shipping
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD and the new owner plans on fixing it up instead of turning it into a parts car


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 12 2010, 06:00 PM~18296306
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@Aug 29 2010, 10:03 PM~18436564
> *SOLD and the new owner plans on fixing it up instead of turning it into a parts car
> *


good shit.
nice to see its not gonna get junked.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@Aug 29 2010, 08:03 PM~18436564
> *SOLD and the new owner plans on fixing it up instead of turning it into a parts car
> *


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Aug 29 2010, 11:29 AM~18432664
> *someone can tell me what year are they from.
> I buy them 120e they are complet
> 
> ...


nice antenna on the glasshouse.. 
you got a tv too?

I got one i can part with. 
not new but it works... i think .lol


----------



## 67tripn (May 12, 2007)

that light blue is the shit ,the tru rays all doing it .i wish they would bring those back or find a pair for sale .


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@Aug 29 2010, 08:03 PM~18436564
> *SOLD and the new owner plans on fixing it up instead of turning it into a parts car
> *


GOOD TO HEAR...TOO MANY PEOPLE GIVE UP TOO EASY :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

THIS WAS THIS MORNING HEADING TO A SHOW HERE IN SACRAMENTO

FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR FOR ME


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

AT THE SHOW


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@Aug 29 2010, 08:03 PM~18436564
> *SOLD and the new owner plans on fixing it up instead of turning it into a parts car
> *


good to hear that


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 30 2010, 12:23 AM~18438196
> *AT THE SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 29 2010, 10:23 PM~18438196
> *AT THE SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 REAL NICE :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: GHouse family


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 30 2010, 07:20 AM~18438179
> *THIS WAS THIS MORNING HEADING TO A SHOW HERE IN SACRAMENTO
> 
> FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR FOR ME
> ...


That looks good !!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 29 2010, 11:20 PM~18438179
> *THIS WAS THIS MORNING HEADING TO A SHOW HERE IN SACRAMENTO
> 
> FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR FOR ME
> ...


that red looks nice :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 29 2010, 11:23 PM~18438196
> *AT THE SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


real cool.. is this an impala? with the clip ?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 29 2010, 10:03 AM~18432828
> *I also got 14x7 center gold daytons...real daytons real gold..supper clean.
> no scrapes...$700 i want all chrome 14x7 china's......
> *


































i will try to get better pictures today.. yesterday the sun was going down and 
i ended up washing the whole car.. instead of just the rims..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

markie this all should be in the for sale topic... :happysad:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 30 2010, 09:13 AM~18440044
> *real cool.. is this an impala? with the clip ?
> *


 :no: 

IT IS A CAPRICE - A 74 WITH A 76 NOSE


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 29 2010, 11:20 PM~18438179
> *THIS WAS THIS MORNING HEADING TO A SHOW HERE IN SACRAMENTO
> 
> FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR FOR ME
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Aug 29 2010, 01:54 AM~18431722
> *SOME PICS I TOOK OF THE HOMIES CAR TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


man looks like it just rolled out of the dealer, got stripped, rims and juiced


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 30 2010, 11:03 AM~18441045
> *man looks like it just rolled out of the dealer, got stripped, rims and juiced
> *


x2.... looks brand new :wow:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> *i like the plastic cover over the interior - THAT'S OLD SCHOOL. imma do this to my 67 *:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lmao..... that's gotta be uncomfortable as fuck...I'd rather enjoy the comfort


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 30 2010, 01:01 PM~18442029
> *lmao..... that's gotta be uncomfortable as fuck...I'd rather enjoy the comfort
> 
> 
> *


 :yessad: 

ME TOO


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 30 2010, 10:30 AM~18440706
> *markie this all should be in the for sale topic... :happysad:
> *


you might be right Phil..but it was a guy from the fest that asked about pics of the 
rims.... I never get results from the valley thread.. most of little my sales came from 
Glasshouse folks!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 28 2010, 06:45 PM~18429804
> *:uh: IF YOU GONNA JUICE IT WHY NOT BLOW THE BRAINS OUT?
> "I ONLY SNORT HEROIN I DON'T SHOOT IT"
> *



:angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 30 2010, 03:49 PM~18442901
> *:angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 30 2010, 05:37 PM~18444451
> *:dunno:
> *



you made a good point. :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 30 2010, 01:20 AM~18438179
> *THIS WAS THIS MORNING HEADING TO A SHOW HERE IN SACRAMENTO
> 
> FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR FOR ME
> ...


lookin good man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 30 2010, 03:01 PM~18442029
> *lmao..... that's gotta be uncomfortable as fuck...I'd rather enjoy the comfort
> 
> 
> *


haha.. no doubt


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

IM LOOKIN FOR 74 CAPRICE PARTS IF ANY ONE HAS SOME LET ME KNOW PLEASE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what parts....


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 30 2010, 06:56 PM~18445855
> *what parts....
> *


74 DRIVER SIDE REAR TAIL LIGHT AND MOLDING, AND THE CHROME PEACE ON TOP OF THE PLATE , IM ALSO LOOKIN FOR THE REAR PASS SIDE BODY QUARTER MOLDING( ONE NEXT TO THE REAR BUMPER )


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

IF I HAVE TO BUY HOLE SETS I WILL I REALLY NEED THESE PARTS MY CAR IS ALMOST FINISHED AND I CANT FIND ANY THING


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

looking for best offer... :biggrin:









http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=558118


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 30 2010, 07:52 PM~18445149
> *you made a good point.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 30 2010, 09:01 PM~18446644
> *looking for best offer... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Aug 30 2010, 07:26 AM~18439681
> *:wave: GHouse family
> *


SUP BROTHA :wave:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

Question for the glasshouse family!

Are the doors for the glasshouse and raghouse the same. Can you interchange for the 75 glasshouse to the 75 raghouse?

let me know.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Aug 31 2010, 10:45 AM~18450671
> *Question for the glasshouse family!
> 
> Are the doors for the glasshouse and raghouse the same. Can you interchange for the 75 glasshouse to the 75 raghouse?
> ...


same


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 15 2010, 11:56 PM~18318994
> * sweet color  :wow:  :0
> *


THANX bigdog323!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 16 2010, 12:32 AM~18319277
> *wassup bro... rag is looking good bro
> *


THANX PHIL!! :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 16 2010, 08:46 AM~18320436
> *SHE WAS LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 31 2010, 11:23 AM~18451006
> *same
> *


thanks.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 22 2010, 10:56 AM~18375629
> *i got 2 month's..any other event? I would not even care about.. but this one?
> looks like now, I need registration and a transmission! It go's forward just fine,
> its the reverse, that seams to be no more.. Im gonna try to figure something out..
> ...


maybe if I have gas for the daily driver? on the day of the picnic i will bring the skirts if somebody wants them?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Ttt.

Looking for a 76 or a 75 with a 76 nose. Needs to run good and be rust free in the san diego area. 4k in hand, more in a few weeks. Pm me on here if you're trying to sell one.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*WSup GHLASSHOUSE FAM,I'm looking for this piece from my tilt steering column.From the ignition switch there is a shaft that connects to this piece and the teeth rotate to start the car or accessory.My old one busted and the new one which is actually for a '77-'91 Caprice has one less tooth,my car won't start not sure if this is the problem.Any help...please?*


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hey USO have you tried readjusting the ignition switch that's on the lower part of the column...??

you may be able to move it so the rod will click it into the right place... I don't think one less tooth on that piece would change a whole lot... it's worth a try

I had one go bad on me and blew out both my mufflers(and ruined a good pair of boxers)...BOOM!...but I had to adjust it so it would click in the right place


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 31 2010, 08:04 PM~18455750
> *hey USO have you tried readjusting the ignition switch that's on the lower part of the column...??
> 
> you may be able to move it so the rod will click it into the right place... I don't think one less tooth on that piece would change a whole lot...  it's worth a try
> ...


:roflmao:
Thank you USO it actually worked!!!It did make a difference with one less tooth so moving the switch is the cure.Tried every auto parts store intown w/no lucc.I'm good now.Thank you.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

old school glasshouse iron on who remembers those :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 31 2010, 10:03 PM~18457162
> *old school glasshouse iron on who remembers those :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin super cool.... there used to be a place down the street from me that made those... and you could put your name on the front


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 31 2010, 11:03 PM~18457162
> *old school glasshouse iron on who remembers those :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 31 2010, 10:03 PM~18457162
> *old school glasshouse iron on who remembers those :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I want one


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Got a complete 75 front clip for sale.everything in real good shape


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Ttt.

Looking for a 76 or a 75 with a 76 nose. Needs to run good and be rust free in the san diego area. 4k in hand, more in a few weeks. Pm me on here if you're trying to sell one.


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

GOT AN EXTRA SET OF SKIRTS IF ANY ONE NEEDS THEM HIT ME UP TRADE OR SALE?


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Sup Fella's, check it out my Brother is still looking to get into a Glasshouse...he has a sick BigBody and is looking for a straight accross trade of something of equal value. This ride has cold A/C and runs nice, real nice cant even tell it is lifted, it was done right.

No disrespect to anyone here, it is on the Vehicles section just thought I would post it in here since he has the GlassHouse Flu and needs to get right! :biggrin:  

Here's the link...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18460413

Here's a pic...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

quote=SAUL,Aug 31 2010, 09:03 PM
old school glasshouse iron on who remembers those :biggrin:










:wow: 


:roflmao:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 1 2010, 12:03 AM~18457162
> *old school glasshouse iron on who remembers those :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


haha.. thats pretty sweet.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Sep 1 2010, 12:44 PM~18461346
> *Sup Fella's, check it out my Brother is still looking to get into a Glasshouse...he has a sick BigBody and is looking for a straight accross trade of something of equal value. This ride has cold A/C and runs nice, real nice cant even tell it is lifted, it was done right.
> 
> No disrespect to anyone here, it is on the Vehicles section just thought I would post it in here since he has the GlassHouse Flu and needs to get right!  :biggrin:
> ...


HE HIT ME UP LAST WEEK SOME ONE GAVE HIM MY NUMBER BUT I HAVENT HEARD BACK FROM HIM AGAIN


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 31 2010, 09:03 PM~18457162
> *old school glasshouse iron on who remembers those :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

waaassss up GLASSHOUSE peeps just pick up my 74CAPRICE heres some pics of what it looks like for now it was parked for 6 years abandon til i found it :biggrin:


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 28 2010, 02:40 PM~18428429
> *lookin' good, saul! jr will buy it from you when you sell it! ha ha!
> 
> i know one guy with t-tops (we all know him on here as anahiem 74). i'm pretty sure he'll never find the rubber for those things.   sorry, johnny! lol
> ...


yu can`t find the rubbers for the T tops?
no one makes an aftermarket?


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Sep 1 2010, 03:21 PM~18463163
> *HE HIT ME UP LAST WEEK SOME ONE GAVE HIM MY NUMBER BUT I HAVENT HEARD BACK FROM HIM AGAIN
> *



Joe se lo dio...did he get at you today?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i have these i found in my storage,are these `72 caprice? these are pretty nice, i`ve owned them for the last 15 years
135.00


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Sep 1 2010, 06:54 PM~18464941
> * waaassss up GLASSHOUSE peeps just pick up my 74CAPRICE heres some pics of what it looks like for now it was parked for 6 years abandon til i found it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


r u gonna keep the moldings? hit me up if ur gonna sell anything


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

for sale


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Sep 1 2010, 09:39 PM~18466263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice condition!!!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Sep 1 2010, 08:41 PM~18465437
> *Joe se lo dio...did he get at you today?
> *


SIMON HE SENT ME A PM ITS HERE WHEN EVER HE WANTS IT


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Sep 1 2010, 08:54 PM~18464941
> * waaassss up GLASSHOUSE peeps just pick up my 74CAPRICE heres some pics of what it looks like for now it was parked for 6 years abandon til i found it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice find


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Sep 1 2010, 06:54 PM~18464941
> * waaassss up GLASSHOUSE peeps just pick up my 74CAPRICE heres some pics of what it looks like for now it was parked for 6 years abandon til i found it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

WUTZ GOOD FAM!! COME CHECK OUT MY NEW CD BECOME A FAN TELL ME WUT YOU THINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MEAN GENE


http://www.reverbnation.com/c./a4/2263437/...714/Artist/link


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

NOS right side taillight bezel (76 Impala) in original box. $50 PLUS SHIPPING


















76 Impala Grille (very good condition) $75 PLUS SHIPPING

















2 pairs of skirts (used, good condition) $40 per pair PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 1 2010, 08:51 PM~18465568
> *i have these i found in my storage,are these `72 caprice? these are pretty nice, i`ve owned them for the last 15 years
> 135.00
> 
> ...


nice..come up..i think they are 74 skirts? but they will fit on other big chevys!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 1 2010, 08:38 PM~18465399
> *yu can`t find the rubbers for the T tops?
> no one makes an aftermarket?
> *


that's what i've been told. :dunno:


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm looking for a 76 caprice radiator support....any and all help is appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 2 2010, 12:49 PM~18470605
> *that's what i've been told. :dunno:
> *


I`M GOING TO CALL A PONTIAC PARTS GUY AND SEE WHAT THESE GUYS ARE DOING WHEN THEY FIX UP THESE TRANS AMS
ALL THEM SMOKEY AND THE BANDIT CARS WERE T TOPS! :wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 2 2010, 11:08 AM~18469821
> *nice..come up..i think they are 74 skirts? but they will fit on other big chevys!
> *


I GOT A FEW PARTS FROM `76`S BUT I JUST WANT TO GET THESE CLEAN SKIRTS TO SOMEONE WHO NEEDS THEM. THE TRIM IS PRETTY CLEAN ON THEM, SOMEBODY`S LOOKING FOR THEM


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 26 2010, 09:35 PM~18415991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 2 2010, 03:37 PM~18471405
> *I`M GOING TO CALL A PONTIAC PARTS GUY AND SEE WHAT THESE GUYS ARE DOING WHEN THEY FIX UP THESE TRANS AMS
> ALL THEM SMOKEY AND THE BANDIT CARS WERE T TOPS! :wow:
> *


i was looking into that some months ago too.
found out that they are not the same tops as those cars.. were made aftermarket by a couple companies. 
I didnt go much further then that. It just got more and more disheartening. lol.
but definatly learned new stuff. lol


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Sep 1 2010, 09:39 PM~18466263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  WILL THAT FIT MY 74 GLASSHOUSE? IT LOOKS THE SAME.I JUST BOUGHT THE CARICE SO I DONT NO WHAT PARTS ARE ENTERCHANGEABLE


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Sep 1 2010, 09:08 PM~18465800
> *r u gonna keep the moldings? hit me up if ur gonna sell anything
> *


  NOT SURE FOR NOW


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Sep 1 2010, 11:20 PM~18467269
> *nice find
> *


  THANKS BRO.FOR NOW IM GOING TO BUFF IT OUT AND SLAP ON THE 13'S JUST TO FINISH THE SUMMER OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

hoping to pick up a 76 ghouse tomorrow 800 bucks, needs header panel


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

got some chevy script emblems for sale. gold plated.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=559138


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

will skirts off of a 2 door fit a glasshouse 4 door?


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 2 2010, 08:49 PM~18475698
> *got some chevy script emblems for sale. gold plated.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=559138
> 
> ...


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 3 2010, 08:07 AM~18478071
> *will skirts off of a 2 door fit a glasshouse 4 door?
> *


YES


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

quote=TATTOO-76,Sep 2 2010, 08:06 AM
NOS right side taillight bezel (76 Impala) in original box. $50 PLUS SHIPPING
















76 Impala Grille (very good condition) $75 PLUS SHIPPING


:wow: 

I wish i had the feria right now  


I d get the bezels from u


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 2 2010, 07:15 PM~18474620
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is this the spirit of america deal? whats the info on this?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 3 2010, 05:10 PM~18481411
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the most beautiful thing ever...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Finally got around to making a new plaque mount for the Impala


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 3 2010, 07:53 PM~18481963
> *Finally got around to making a new plaque mount for the Impala
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BUT, SHOW US HOW. I PROMISE I WON'T BITE........HARD! LOL!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 3 2010, 08:53 PM~18481963
> *Finally got around to making a new plaque mount for the Impala
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man.. and how did you do it???

I was gonna X2 dirtys post but reading gave me that no feeling. lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's crazy bro.....
:wow:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 3 2010, 05:10 PM~18481411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuuuummmm!!!


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 3 2010, 05:10 PM~18481411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

:worship:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*WSUP FELLAS.ANYBODY GOT A RAGHOUSE WINDSHIELD '75 OR KNOW A GOOD PLACE TO ORDER???I'M GONNA HIT UP TJONES AND NOT SURE A GLASSHOUSE IS THE SAME BUT MY GUESS IS NOT.ANY HELP IS MUCH APPRECIATED.*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 3 2010, 07:00 PM~18482007
> *Nice man.. and how did you do it???
> 
> 
> *


X GLASSHOUSE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 3 2010, 09:09 PM~18482964
> *WSUP FELLAS.ANYBODY GOT A RAGHOUSE WINDSHIELD '75 OR KNOW A GOOD PLACE TO ORDER???I'M GONNA HIT UP TJONES AND NOT SURE A GLASSHOUSE IS THE SAME BUT MY GUESS IS NOT.ANY HELP IS MUCH APPRECIATED.
> *


Try an oldsmobile of the same year


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 3 2010, 09:16 PM~18483008
> *Try an oldsmobile of the same year
> *


Didn't think about that,thanks homie...I guess all scissors tops should do???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 3 2010, 08:32 PM~18482672
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuuuummmm!!!
> *



got that right hopefully they will both at our picnic this year.....


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

FOR SALE
ALSO HAS REDONE BLACK INT. 400 MOTOR AND SPARE PARTS
THE GOOD :biggrin: 













































THA BAD :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Sep 3 2010, 11:42 PM~18484015
> *FOR SALE
> ALSO HAS REDONE BLACK INT. 400 MOTOR AND SPARE PARTS
> THE GOOD :biggrin:
> ...


You selling all together or will you part if so how much for the frame and how much for just the body 
How much for the whole thing together


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'd like the body .... got a frame already


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 2 2010, 08:15 PM~18474620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie  but not a glass house :happysad:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 3 2010, 04:10 PM~18481411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 3 2010, 10:07 AM~18478071
> *will skirts off of a 2 door fit a glasshouse 4 door?
> *


ALL THE SAME


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Sep 3 2010, 12:49 PM~18479140
> *is this the spirit of america deal? whats the info on this?
> *


YOU ARE RIGHT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 2 2010, 08:45 PM~18474394
> *i was looking into that some months ago too.
> found out that they are not the same tops as those cars.. were made aftermarket by a couple companies.
> I didnt go much further then that. It just got more and more disheartening. lol.
> ...


WELL THERE GOES THAT PLAN
IF I`M GONNA CUT THAT VIRGIN, I NEED ALL THE PARTS TO FINISH IT UP.
GOTTA HIT THE N.O.S. PARTS "UNDERGROWND" AND SEE WHAT`S UP.
A COUPLE GUYS I KNOW ARE SCOUNTING SOME CLOSED DEALERSHIPS, THEY TELL ME THE SHITS KNEE DEEP IN NEW PARTS, MAYBE THE SEALS ARE IN THAT STASH,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
ANYBODY GOT A PART NUMBER FOR THE SEALS?


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 4 2010, 01:43 PM~18486847
> *You selling all together or will you part if so how much for the frame and how much for just the body
> How much for the whole thing together
> *


I WANT $5K FOR THE WHOLE THING AND IF I SOLDTHE FRAME LIKE YOU SEE IT I NEED TO GET $3k.













































THA BAD :0


----------



## SapSapSapo (Oct 10, 2008)

[
Here is my '76 Impala "UNIQUE PLEASURE"



























[/quote]


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> [
> Here is my '76 Impala "UNIQUE PLEASURE"


[/quote]


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> [
> Here is my '76 Impala "UNIQUE PLEASURE"


[/quote]

sweet ride man


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 4 2010, 10:59 PM~18488820
> *WELL THERE GOES THAT PLAN
> IF I`M GONNA CUT THAT VIRGIN, I NEED ALL THE PARTS TO FINISH IT UP.
> GOTTA HIT THE N.O.S. PARTS "UNDERGROWND" AND SEE WHAT`S UP.
> ...


good ideas with the closed dealerships.. there has got to be part out there. its just a matter of finding them. and being the first one there lol.

let us know how it goes. I'd love to put Ts in my 76 as well but its the same things holding me back. lol.


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

edit coming soon...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Sep 5 2010, 02:36 PM~18492485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE :thumbsup: uffin: :420:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

I heard you were looking for me big marc the info is sent to you let me know .


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Sep 5 2010, 04:32 PM~18492472
> *GLASSHOUSE FEST, Post Lowriders Only & No Donks!
> 
> last i checked, this was a glasshouse topic...anyone else :dunno:
> *



like he said.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59+Sep 5 2010, 04:36 PM~18492485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Sep 5 2010, 02:36 PM~18492485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks good on classics


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tjones+Sep 5 2010, 04:41 PM~18493011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WSup Big Bro,you get my PM???


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

What a nice clean "HOUSE" Topic.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 6 2010, 03:39 AM~18496140
> *What a nice clean "HOUSE" Topic.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 6 2010, 12:39 AM~18496140
> *What a nice clean "HOUSE" Topic.
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 5 2010, 09:07 PM~18494897
> *Thanks UCE I got it and waiting your next pm.
> 
> WSup Big Bro,you get my PM???
> *


  :nosad:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 6 2010, 01:39 AM~18496140
> *What a nice clean "HOUSE" Topic.
> 
> *


I was wondering one day, if it's plural would it be "Glasshouses"? or "Glasshouse"...
"Look at all those *Glasshouse* lined up in a row"...?
"So many *Glasshouses* to look at"...
What about "Glasshomes"..? :happysad:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 5 2010, 11:39 PM~18496140
> *What a nice clean "HOUSE" Topic.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 3 2010, 05:10 PM~18481411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 mouth watering...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 22 2010, 10:56 AM~18375629
> *i got 2 month's..any other event? I would not even care about.. but this one?
> looks like now, I need registration and a transmission! It go's forward just fine,
> its the reverse, that seams to be no more.. Im gonna try to figure something out..
> ...


 still on up for grabs...


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

got a pair of 75-76 taillights used $120.00 Also got a pair of 74-76 impala taillights $120.00 local pick up only in carson. 310-208-9837 MIKE JONES


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

winters almost here, any one need a rear widow defroster?
n.o.s. 175.00


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice accessory mr.59....still got an nos one in my garage too...these are pretty cool...

had one in my 74' used it all the time on rainy days


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

does any body have the passenger side speaker dash grill they wana sell? I have the driver side, but I need the passenger side.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

Im also lookin for this lil piece. I realy dont know what its called, but Im gona call it passenger side mirror dash clip. 










its the lil piece with the two screws, on the right hand side of the radio. So if anybody has one and wants to sell it. let me know. thanks


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Sep 6 2010, 10:39 AM~18497590
> *I was wondering one day, if it's plural would it be "Glasshouses"? or "Glasshouse"...
> "Look at all those Glasshouse lined up in a row"...?
> "So many Glasshouses to look at"...
> ...


 :uh: GLASSHOUSE/GLASSHOUSES.....THAT'S IT



> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 6 2010, 08:29 PM~18501682
> *winters almost here, any one need a rear widow defroster?
> n.o.s. 175.00
> 
> ...


INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 7 2010, 05:53 AM~18504759
> *:uh: GLASSHOUSE/GLASSHOUSES.....THAT'S IT
> INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS?
> *


 :0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

I got a? Will a 95 caprice rearend work for the swap. Thanks in advance


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Sep 7 2010, 08:52 AM~18505212
> *I got a?  Will a 95 caprice rearend work for the swap. Thanks in advance
> *


YES


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Sep 6 2010, 08:41 PM~18502447
> *Im also lookin for this lil piece. I realy dont know what its called, but Im gona call it passenger side mirror dash clip.
> 
> 
> ...


i have that samething in my car but i dont have a passenger side mirror didnt come with one


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

My Father in law found this today while going to check a 59 impala today. he said they where asking 4500.00 obo./


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam a brougham.... lmao...
:0


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Sep 7 2010, 12:13 PM~18507380
> *My Father in law found this today while going to check  a 59 impala today. he said they where asking 4500.00 obo./
> 
> 
> ...



was diggin' it 'til I saw that top...not a fan of those tops. IMO.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Sep 7 2010, 05:52 PM~18509280
> *was diggin' it 'til I saw that top...not a fan of those tops. IMO.
> *


the big window is under all that


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 7 2010, 08:59 PM~18511526
> *the big window is under all that
> *


just gotta peel.... and reveal :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 7 2010, 10:02 PM~18512141
> *just gotta peel.... and reveal :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP HOMIES


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 7 2010, 08:59 PM~18511526
> *the big window is under all that
> *


really I always thought it was a different window. thats the only one ive ever seen in person


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 8 2010, 07:15 AM~18513889
> *SUP HOMIES
> *


 :wave: Rich


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 8 2010, 06:45 AM~18513752
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave: Big Ry


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Sep 1 2010, 09:39 PM~18466263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  hey you still got this for sale?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Sep 7 2010, 09:59 PM~18511526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

need some tailights for a 75 caprice homies my cars almost put together but the tailights broke the back plastic pieces..


----------



## let me ryd (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Aug 26 2010, 11:30 PM~18418091
> *I HAVE A SET TTOP'S FOR SALE WITH EVERTHING YOU NEED TO INSTALL
> 
> 
> ...


are this still available


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

just a couple phone pics to show the progress


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Sep 8 2010, 09:10 AM~18514610
> *:wave: Big Ry
> *


SUP VIC!!!!!!!


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 7 2010, 07:38 AM~18505474
> *YES
> *


Koo thx


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Sep 8 2010, 03:37 PM~18518015
> * hey you still got this for sale?
> *


do u got a caprice or impala i couldnt make it fit my caprice i could be wrong


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 7 2010, 09:19 AM~18505753
> *i have that samething in my car but i dont have a passenger side mirror didnt come with one
> *


 you wana sell it??? :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Sep 8 2010, 08:07 AM~18514585
> *:wave: Rich
> *


JUST CHILLING VIC :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 8 2010, 05:52 PM~18519235
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP DIRTY


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Sep 8 2010, 03:55 PM~18518154
> *need some tailights for a 75 caprice homies my cars almost put together but the tailights broke the back plastic pieces..
> *


HIT UP CHOPPER


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 8 2010, 07:47 PM~18518559
> *just a couple phone pics to show the progress
> 
> 
> ...


that firewall lookin tuff man.. 
nice work


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 8 2010, 07:57 PM~18519948
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

>


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pics skim


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 8 2010, 07:47 PM~18518559
> *just a couple phone pics to show the progress
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 8 2010, 07:57 PM~18519290
> *SUP DIRTY
> *


 :wave:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

what up G-HOUSE FAM. still got those 75-76 taillights for sale $120.00 and 74-76 impala taillights too $120.00


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Amigos-Las Vegas


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Sep 8 2010, 10:53 PM~18519899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homies


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> >
> 
> 
> THOSE FLICKS WERE TAKEN IN VALLEJO LONG ASS TIME AGO :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i kinda like that chrome header panel on those cars


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 9 2010, 05:25 PM~18527360
> *i kinda like that chrome header panel on those cars
> *


 :uh: :no:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 9 2010, 12:49 PM~18526169
> *Amigos-Las Vegas
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

so everyone is getting ready for the picnic right....

need to bump the roll call of who's gonna go so we know how much food we need


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 9 2010, 05:21 PM~18527752
> *so everyone is getting ready for the picnic right....
> 
> need to bump the roll call of who's gonna go so we know how much food we need
> *


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by l.b. ryder_@Sep 9 2010, 08:58 AM~18523882
> *what up G-HOUSE FAM. still got those 75-76 taillights for sale $120.00 and 74-76 impala taillights too $120.00
> *


got some pics homie?


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

yes, go back to page 1608 to see 75-76 caprice taillights homie


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 9 2010, 06:39 PM~18527460
> *:uh:  :no:
> *


haha.. common.. its not a donk thing thats for sure.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 10 2010, 08:01 PM~18537124
> *haha.. common.. its not a donk thing thats for sure.
> *


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i have one..............$100 bux shipped....... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Sep 6 2010, 08:41 PM~18502447
> *Im also lookin for this lil piece. I realy dont know what its called, but Im gona call it passenger side mirror dash clip.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 10 2010, 08:37 PM~18537414
> *i have one..............$100 bux shipped....... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Sep 10 2010, 07:26 PM~18537756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE LOOKING GOOD HUGO :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 9 2010, 04:21 PM~18527752
> *so everyone is getting ready for the picnic right....
> 
> need to bump the roll call of who's gonna go so we know how much food we need
> *


READY BRO :run:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

here's a pic for the glasshouse lovers.... a stock OG 76 I saw parked around the corner of my grandmas house


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Sep 10 2010, 08:26 PM~18537756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 10 2010, 10:58 PM~18538037
> *SHE LOOKING GOOD HUGO :thumbsup:
> *


  Thanks Rich.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 9 2010, 06:21 PM~18527752
> *so everyone is getting ready for the picnic right....
> 
> need to bump the roll call of who's gonna go so we know how much food we need
> *


WHAT PICNIC?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 10 2010, 10:00 PM~18538060
> *here's a pic for the glasshouse lovers.... a stock OG 76 I saw parked around the corner of my grandmas house
> 
> 
> ...


GET THE PHONE NUMBER 4 ME :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Sep 8 2010, 07:45 PM~18519145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYBODY HAVE CLOSE UP PICS OF A CAR WITH T-TOPS?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 10 2010, 10:00 PM~18538060
> *here's a pic for the glasshouse lovers.... a stock OG 76 I saw parked around the corner of my grandmas house
> 
> 
> ...


STRAIGHT LICENCE PLATE TUB
REAR CORNER FILLERS
QUARTER GLASS TRIM

ALL I CAN SAY IS DAMN!!!!


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Sep 10 2010, 10:26 PM~18537756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Is Joe painting it??? Looks good Hugo!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 21 2010, 02:30 PM~18370657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


3RD ANNUAL GLASS HOUSE PICNIC ON OCT 23 AT ELYSIAN PARK


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 10 2010, 09:31 PM~18538333
> *GET THE PHONE NUMBER 4 ME :biggrin:
> *


fuck the phone #, just the address!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 11 2010, 12:32 AM~18539336
> *STRAIGHT LICENCE PLATE TUB
> REAR CORNER FILLERS
> QUARTER GLASS TRIM
> ...


x2


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 11 2010, 10:41 AM~18540816
> *3RD ANNUAL GLASS HOUSE PICNIC ON OCT 23 AT ELYSIAN PARK
> *


shit,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
that date is already planned,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
my youngest son`s b-day

so it`s a maybe i can go on my part.
(boys are big, but we do stuff as a family)


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 11 2010, 11:28 AM~18541084
> *fuck the phone #, just the address!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 
:biggrin: 
a survivor


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 11 2010, 11:22 AM~18541384
> *shit,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> that date is already planned,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> my youngest son`s b-day
> ...



at least roll the 76' by for a few...

give us some incentive...since alot of our glasshouses are still in a million pieces :happysad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18538060
> *here's a pic for the glasshouse lovers.... a stock OG 76 I saw parked around the corner of my grandmas house
> 
> 
> ...



:squint: :naughty: :run: :boink: :420: :rant: :yes: :nicoderm: :wow: :around: :worship: :wave: uffin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 10 2010, 07:37 PM~18537414
> *i have one..............$100 bux shipped....... :biggrin:
> *



Ill pass........ :biggrin: thats a lot for that lil piece.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 11 2010, 10:38 AM~18541484
> *at least roll the 76' by for a few...
> 
> give us some incentive...since alot of our glasshouses are still in a million pieces :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

just wondering ,who all is bring thier Glasshouse to Super Show?
ROLL CALL GLASSHOUSE FAM.....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Sep 11 2010, 04:33 PM~18542599
> *just wondering ,who all is bring thier Glasshouse to Super Show?
> ROLL CALL GLASSHOUSE FAM.....
> *


NO CAR BUT I WILL BE THERE


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 11 2010, 07:17 PM~18542807
> *NO CAR BUT I WILL BE THERE
> *


x2


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

X  :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 11 2010, 06:17 PM~18543419
> *X    :angry:
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 10 2010, 10:00 PM~18538060
> *here's a pic for the glasshouse lovers.... a stock OG 76 I saw parked around the corner of my grandmas house
> 
> 
> ...


That's the exact twin of mine when I got it


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 11 2010, 07:32 PM~18543466
> *That's the exact twin of mine when I got it
> *


IT WAS WHITE?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 11 2010, 07:12 PM~18543725
> *IT WAS WHITE?
> *



and PROUD!


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 11 2010, 04:17 PM~18542807
> *NO CAR BUT I WILL BE THERE
> *


damn homie i was hoping your car would be here .i guess i can see it at the glasshouse get together.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 11 2010, 08:12 PM~18543725
> *IT WAS WHITE?
> *


Nope mine is cream colored


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

beautiful pic bro....  


gonna try to get pics from my foreman he had a brand new one in 76...

(trying to get him to buy another one)


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 11 2010, 08:29 AM~18539916
> *:0  Is Joe painting it??? Looks good Hugo!!!!
> *


Thanks Dline... Yeah! Joe's doing his thing.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 11 2010, 03:27 PM~18541416
> *:wow:
> :biggrin:
> a survivor
> *




i got more pics... i knocked on every door on that block to try and find the owner.. no dice..
the car was MINT


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

better grab a cup of coffee and pitch a tent homie I'd be out there waiting for that mutherfucker waxing that glasshouse...


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

It's been a good weekend so far...struck a deal and got 6 batteries and cables...my bro is getting his trade on and getting a glasshouse in time for the picnic! I got him to check out this thread and he likes the brotherhood of the few and the proud...Glasshouse Family!


----------



## dragons (Sep 12, 2010)

dam these are super nice, people say mine is the best theyve ever seen tho, u be the judge heres some footage http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DARjSqs2JBY (correct me if i got the wrong link)


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 11 2010, 11:01 PM~18545143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a real nice mother ship!


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that's why they are hard to find...............:thumbsup: GL bro....!


> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Sep 11 2010, 01:53 PM~18542107
> *Ill pass........  :biggrin: thats a lot for that lil piece.
> *


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Sep 11 2010, 10:41 PM~18545361
> *It's been a good weekend so far...struck a deal and got 6 batteries and cables...my bro is getting his trade on and getting a glasshouse in time for the picnic! I got him to check out this thread and he likes the brotherhood of the few and the proud...Glasshouse Family!
> *


 :thumbsup: WELL SAID HOMIE :ninja:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Sep 12 2010, 09:49 AM~18547268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 11 2010, 10:01 PM~18545143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


graham did you buy this one? ive seen it around the east side and i left a note once....
*edit* i should read back a few pages before i post some times....check your pm graham :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Sep 12 2010, 09:49 AM~18547268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 roddy stewart i stand corrected on the orange bang


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Sep 12 2010, 03:28 PM~18547459
> *graham did you buy this one? ive seen it around the east side and i left a note once....
> *edit*  i should read back a few pages before i post some times....check your pm graham :biggrin:
> *


I wish I could buy it.
check YOUR pm!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 12 2010, 10:37 AM~18547203
> *that's why they are hard to find...............:thumbsup: GL bro....!
> *


yup!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 11 2010, 07:42 PM~18543937
> *and PROUD!
> *


somethings getting loaded as we speak brother!! :biggrin: should be here tues/wed!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 12 2010, 05:47 PM~18549417
> *somethings getting loaded as we speak brother!! :biggrin:  should be here tues/wed!!!
> *


nice....


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

did a photo shoot today.. 
thought i would contribute to the fest


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 11 2010, 08:42 PM~18543937
> *and PROUD!
> *


 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Sep 11 2010, 09:00 PM~18544036
> *damn homie i was hoping your car would be here .i guess i can see it at the glasshouse get together.
> *


 :0 I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IT THERE TOO BUT THAT IS A LOT TO PULL OFF IN ONE MONTH. SINCE WE ARE TAKING ANOTHER MEMBERS CAR TO VEGAS.


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looking good pepe


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Sep 12 2010, 09:04 PM~18551313
> *did a photo shoot today..
> thought i would contribute to the fest
> 
> ...


IM SPEECHLESS THIS IS ONE NICE AS GLASSHOUSE BUT JUST AN OVSERVATION DID HE REINFORCE THE FRAME WITH THAT HOLLYWOOD TOP BY THE LOOKS OF IT SEEMS LIKE THE ASS END IS SAGIN JUST MY .02 BUT IT LOOKS GOOD REGARDLESS


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Sep 12 2010, 10:10 PM~18552023
> *IM SPEECHLESS THIS IS ONE NICE AS GLASSHOUSE BUT JUST AN OVSERVATION DID HE REINFORCE THE FRAME WITH THAT HOLLYWOOD TOP BY THE LOOKS OF IT SEEMS LIKE THE ASS END IS SAGIN JUST MY .02 BUT IT LOOKS GOOD REGARDLESS
> *


.03 lol :wow:


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Sep 12 2010, 08:04 PM~18551313
> *did a photo shoot today..
> thought i would contribute to the fest
> 
> ...


SHE LOOKS BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :naughty:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 12 2010, 09:30 PM~18552215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RAG HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Sep 12 2010, 11:10 PM~18552023
> *IM SPEECHLESS THIS IS ONE NICE AS GLASSHOUSE BUT JUST AN OVSERVATION DID HE REINFORCE THE FRAME WITH THAT HOLLYWOOD TOP BY THE LOOKS OF IT SEEMS LIKE THE ASS END IS SAGIN JUST MY .02 BUT IT LOOKS GOOD REGARDLESS
> *


the end on the car would not sag down without a roof, the car would "bow it`self up"
in other words the top of the door gap would close tighter, rather than open up

VERY NICE G/H BY THE WAY!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 12 2010, 06:47 PM~18549417
> *somethings getting loaded as we speak brother!! :biggrin:  should be here tues/wed!!!
> *


YOU GOT HER HOOKED UP?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 12 2010, 11:30 PM~18552215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID IT HAVE MONSTER TIRES BEFORE THE PICS?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 11 2010, 10:31 PM~18544615
> *beautiful pic bro....
> gonna try to get pics from my foreman he had a brand new one in 76...
> 
> ...


SEE IF HE LIKES A RED CAR :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 13 2010, 08:45 AM~18554144
> *YOU GOT HER HOOKED UP?
> *


YES SIR!! THE GUY JUST CALLED SAID HE WILL BE HERE BETWEEN 7 AND 8 TONIGHT!! ROLLIN THE LANDAU BY 8 30!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Sep 12 2010, 10:04 PM~18551313
> *did a photo shoot today..
> thought i would contribute to the fest
> 
> ...


Badass :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 13 2010, 02:55 PM~18556940
> *Badass :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 13 2010, 08:49 AM~18554170
> *SEE  IF HE LIKES  A RED CAR :biggrin:
> *


I will definatly show him the pics


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 13 2010, 02:55 PM~18556939
> *YES SIR!! THE GUY JUST CALLED SAID HE WILL BE HERE BETWEEN 7 AND 8 TONIGHT!! ROLLIN THE LANDAU BY 8 30!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: 

can't wait to see fresh pics


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 13 2010, 05:49 PM~18557952
> *:thumbsup:    :nicoderm:
> 
> can't wait to see fresh pics
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 13 2010, 04:49 PM~18557952
> *:thumbsup:    :nicoderm:
> 
> can't wait to see fresh pics
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 13 2010, 05:10 PM~18558139
> *:0  x2
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Sep 12 2010, 08:04 PM~18551313
> *did a photo shoot today..
> thought i would contribute to the fest
> 
> ...


Yo pepe post more pics of this ride homie....its badass


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Sep 13 2010, 06:32 PM~18559583
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like Lucios ranfla!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

GREAT PICS EVERYONE!!! THE GLASSHOUSE CLIKA IS STRONGER THAN EVER


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 13 2010, 07:08 PM~18558650
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

What up GLASSHOUSE family still got my house so see you gus at the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Sep 13 2010, 09:36 PM~18561096
> *What up GLASSHOUSE family still got my house so see you gus at the picnic :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm: 
that's great news bro


and to my USO Manu ...... I couldn't be prouder to be a glasshouse fiend


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

:wave: i with ya phil!!! my rag is getting closer..Hopefully by next summer. That will be 3 years of putting money into building it. 6 years of owning it :cheesy: 
I cant fucking wait to finally have that rag rolling and seeing pics of it with all these famous houses...and rolling that motherfucker, top down, ipod on some oldies...pick up some honeys(over 18 hopefully) at the bus stop hahahaha


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Sep 13 2010, 10:19 PM~18561454
> *:wave: i with ya phil!!! my rag is getting closer..Hopefully by next summer. That will be 3 years of putting money into building it. 6 years of owning it :cheesy:
> I cant fucking wait to finally have that rag rolling and seeing pics of it with all these famous houses...and rolling that motherfucker, top down, ipod on some oldies...pick up some honeys(over 18 hopefully) at the bus stop hahahaha
> *



yea I can't wait to get back in action...

thinking of naming my car..."IN MY EYES"...(minor threat)

listen to it on YouTube it kinda explains itself


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 13 2010, 09:26 PM~18561516
> *yea I can't wait to get back in action...
> 
> thinking of naming my car..."IN MY EYES"...(minor threat)
> ...


sheeeit i just listened to that track and it took me back to my high school days of suicidal tendencies hahah damn youre hardcore!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Sep 13 2010, 11:19 PM~18561454
> *:wave: i with ya phil!!! my rag is getting closer..Hopefully by next summer. That will be 3 years of putting money into building it. 6 years of owning it :cheesy:
> I cant fucking wait to finally have that rag rolling and seeing pics of it with all these famous houses...and rolling that motherfucker, top down, ipod on some oldies...pick up some honeys(over 18 hopefully) at the bus stop hahahaha
> *


SHE SAID SHE WAS 18 :dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Sep 13 2010, 10:31 PM~18561554
> *sheeeit i just listened to that track and it took me back to my high school days of suicidal tendencies hahah damn youre hardcore!!!
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

OK FELLAS, I JUST GOT MY 76 LANDAU OFF THE TRUCK, ILL GET SOME PICS UP TOMORROW, NOTHING SPECIAL YET JUST A STOCK 76 LANDAU, BUT GIVE ME A COUPLE WEEKS!!! ITS ON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

finally i was able to put the skirts on my house :cheesy: now im looking for the chrome strips that go on the edge of the skirts anyone has a pair?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 13 2010, 11:16 PM~18561887
> *finally i was able to put the skirts on my house :cheesy:  now im looking for the chrome strips that go on the edge of the skirts anyone has a pair?
> 
> 
> ...


looks great saul!! :h5:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 13 2010, 08:47 AM~18554158
> *DID IT HAVE MONSTER TIRES BEFORE THE PICS?
> *


HOW YOU KNOW!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :scrutinize:
I SAVE IT FROM THEM GOOFY BASTARDS 
JUST GOT TO REDO SOME INT. PARTS!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

FOR $ALE!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 13 2010, 11:41 PM~18562032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 13 2010, 10:16 PM~18561887
> *finally i was able to put the skirts on my house :cheesy:  now im looking for the chrome strips that go on the edge of the skirts anyone has a pair?
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2010, 12:16 AM~18561887
> *finally i was able to put the skirts on my house :cheesy:  now im looking for the chrome strips that go on the edge of the skirts anyone has a pair?
> 
> 
> ...


looks different w/o them,
take the front ones off for that smoothed out look :wow: 

how did you buy skirts without trim anyways,,,,,,,,every set i have ever seen or found all had the trim?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 14 2010, 12:40 AM~18562027
> *HOW YOU KNOW!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :scrutinize:
> I SAVE IT FROM THEM GOOFY BASTARDS
> ...


you still have a giant tube for and exhuast tip
and the big tires were still in the picture back round!
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
i see everything! :wow:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2010, 12:16 AM~18561887
> *finally i was able to put the skirts on my house :cheesy:  now im looking for the chrome strips that go on the edge of the skirts anyone has a pair?
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THAT COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 14 2010, 11:24 AM~18564897
> *looks different w/o them,
> take the front ones off for that smoothed out look :wow:
> 
> ...


these skirts were off a 72 i think they came with the chrome trim but the edges flair to a side at each end of the trim i dont think they will look good


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 14 2010, 11:26 AM~18564914
> *you still have a giant  tube for and exhuast tip
> and the big tires were still in the picture back round!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


those were just roller the guy gave me !!
the 24" he kept!!
!!
:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 14 2010, 02:19 PM~18565971
> *those were just roller the guy gave me !!
> the 24" he kept!!
> !!
> ...


IT WAS A DONK!??????????


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

putting it on top from the bottom of page 2


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 14 2010, 01:28 PM~18566085
> *IT WAS A DONK!??????????
> *


 :nicoderm: 

he saved it!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Looking for '75/76 Caprice Tail light lenses CLEAN!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 14 2010, 06:28 PM~18568636
> *Looking for '75/76 Caprice Tail light lenses CLEAN!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 14 2010, 06:28 PM~18568636
> *Looking for '75/76 Caprice Tail light lenses CLEAN!!!
> *


good luck homeboy..you taking her to the show doggie?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 14 2010, 06:56 PM~18568880
> *:0
> *


here u go Ryan pics of ur new Baby :cheesy: i got 1st dibs on the bug deflector :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2010, 08:46 PM~18570198
> *here u go Ryan pics of ur new Baby :cheesy: i got 1st dibs on the bug deflector  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO, OK BROTHER, ILL GET AT YOU IF I DECIDE NOT TO RUN IT!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2010, 08:46 PM~18570198
> *here u go Ryan pics of ur new Baby :cheesy: i got 1st dibs on the bug deflector  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i have some bro........ :biggrin: will need some cleaning up ,polishing and a little finese.......give me a call bro


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 13 2010, 11:16 PM~18561887
> *finally i was able to put the skirts on my house :cheesy:  now im looking for the chrome strips that go on the edge of the skirts anyone has a pair?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 14 2010, 09:19 PM~18570738
> *i have some bro........ :biggrin:  will need some cleaning up ,polishing and a little finese.......give me a call bro
> *


SCORE SAUL!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 14 2010, 09:19 PM~18570738
> *i have some bro........ :biggrin:  will need some cleaning up ,polishing and a little finese.......give me a call bro
> *


  ill call you up richee thanks


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Sep 13 2010, 07:19 PM~18559432
> *Yo pepe post more pics of this ride homie....its badass
> *


sorry homie next photo shoot
i'll get all pics
keep your eyes open for TMZ there is gonna be mine shortly


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2010, 08:46 PM~18570198
> *here u go Ryan pics of ur new Baby :cheesy: i got 1st dibs on the bug deflector  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hell fuckin yes.... nice score brother....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Sep 14 2010, 09:39 PM~18571070
> *sorry homie next photo shoot
> i'll get all pics
> keep your eyes open for TMZ there is gonna be mine shortly
> *


glasshouse on TMZ?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Sep 14 2010, 06:56 PM~18568880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zach got over spray on my tail lights and then cleared over it all,so not looking like I'm gonna make it...still got a few things on the list to finish up.


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

damn that sux homie..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 14 2010, 10:31 PM~18571702
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Zach got over spray on my tail lights and then cleared over it all,so not looking like I'm gonna make it...still got a few things on the list to finish up.
> *


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Sep 13 2010, 05:04 AM~18551313
> *did a photo shoot today..
> thought i would contribute to the fest
> 
> ...


 :worship: 

More pics, please ! 
Hollywood top looks bad ass !


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 15 2010, 02:19 AM~18572635
> *:worship:
> 
> More pics, please !
> ...


X2


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

for sale


NOS right side taillight bezel (76 Impala) in original box. $50 shipped


















76 Impala Grille (very good condition) $75 shipped

















1 pair of skirts (used, good condition) $40 shipped


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

set of 1974 Impala "Glasshouse" tailights. lenses in good shape,a couple of small dent on one trim.......$100 obo


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2010, 07:46 PM~18570198
> *here u go Ryan pics of ur new Baby :cheesy: i got 1st dibs on the bug deflector  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT !! Ryan :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Shit I need to get me a GlassHouse :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## 76 CO-PILOT (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 15 2010, 08:39 AM~18573538
> *for sale
> NOS right side taillight bezel (76 Impala) in original box. $50 shipped
> 
> ...


how much for the keyboard/mouse combo? :cheesy:


----------



## 76 CO-PILOT (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## 76 CO-PILOT (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

76 GLASSHOUSE WHATS BETTER TO YOU????

CUSTOM GRILL . OG GRILL , OR BILLET GRILL


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76 CO-PILOT_@Sep 15 2010, 08:53 AM~18574481
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :wow:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 15 2010, 10:08 AM~18574571
> *76 GLASSHOUSE WHATS BETTER TO YOU????
> 
> CUSTOM GRILL . OG GRILL , OR BILLET GRILL
> *



me? :happysad: 

i'd say it depends on the rest of your car. i prefer simple and clean...

full custom paint? body mods? old school? og? 

bottom line - do what chu like! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76 CO-PILOT_@Sep 15 2010, 09:53 AM~18574481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 15 2010, 09:28 AM~18574745
> *me?  :happysad:
> 
> i'd say it depends on the rest of your car. i prefer simple and clean...
> ...


TRUE! 
IVE BEEN BUILDING MY CAR THE WAY I WANT IT SO FAR JUST KIND OF STUCK ON HOW I WANT THE GRILL,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 15 2010, 11:44 AM~18575313
> *TRUE!
> IVE BEEN BUILDING MY CAR THE WAY I WANT IT SO FAR JUST KIND OF STUCK ON HOW I WANT THE GRILL,,,, :biggrin:
> *


just make sure it matches the rim combo you put on your glasshouse...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 15 2010, 10:47 AM~18575340
> *just make sure it matches the rim combo you put on your glasshouse...
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76 CO-PILOT_@Sep 15 2010, 10:53 AM~18574481
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76 CO-PILOT_@Sep 15 2010, 08:53 AM~18574481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2010, 09:46 PM~18570198
> *here u go Ryan pics of ur new Baby :cheesy: i got 1st dibs on the bug deflector  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

HERES A PIC OF MY GLASSHOUSE JUST TO FINISH OFF THE YEAR ROLLIN ON SOME 13"STRAIGHT LACE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Sep 16 2010, 05:52 PM~18586007
> * HERES A PIC OF MY GLASSHOUSE JUST TO FINISH OFF THE YEAR ROLLIN ON SOME 13"STRAIGHT LACE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looks good bro...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Sep 16 2010, 04:52 PM~18586007
> * HERES A PIC OF MY GLASSHOUSE JUST TO FINISH OFF THE YEAR ROLLIN ON SOME 13"STRAIGHT LACE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Sep 3 2010, 11:42 PM~18484015
> *FOR SALE
> ALSO HAS REDONE BLACK INT. 400 MOTOR AND SPARE PARTS
> $5000 OR 3500 FOR FRAME AS YOU SEE IT AND $2500 FOR BODY ONLY
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Sep 13 2010, 08:32 PM~18559583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice ride Amigos!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76 CO-PILOT_@Sep 15 2010, 09:53 AM~18574481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year is this one


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Sep 17 2010, 06:46 PM~18594636
> *what year is this one
> *


76.....


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)

got a few parts for sale, '75 header, lights, bezels, grille..  
Also got the stock crossmember for single exhaust.. :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*MY USO RICC ROCC "MR.PSTA" FINALLY GOT HIS HANDS ON A GLASSHOUSE AND WANTED ME TO POST UP FOR HIM.CONGRATS CUZZO AND WELCOME TO THE FAM...THIS IS THE CURRENT STATE IT IS IN AND CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT THOSE "INDIVIDUALS" HAVE IN STORE!!!*

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats...looks good


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 18 2010, 01:31 AM~18596753
> *congrats...looks good
> *


x2


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 18 2010, 12:03 AM~18596439
> *MY USO RICC ROCC "MR.PSTA" FINALLY GOT HIS HANDS ON A GLASSHOUSE AND WANTED ME TO POST UP FOR HIM.CONGRATS CUZZO AND WELCOME TO THE FAM...THIS IS THE CURRENT STATE IT IS IN AND CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT THOSE "INDIVIDUALS" HAVE IN STORE!!!
> 
> :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 18 2010, 01:03 AM~18596439
> *MY USO RICC ROCC "MR.PSTA" FINALLY GOT HIS HANDS ON A GLASSHOUSE AND WANTED ME TO POST UP FOR HIM.CONGRATS CUZZO AND WELCOME TO THE FAM...THIS IS THE CURRENT STATE IT IS IN AND CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT THOSE "INDIVIDUALS" HAVE IN STORE!!!
> 
> :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> ...


LOOKS GOOD RICC........YOU GOING TO VEGAS? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 18 2010, 08:15 PM~18600141
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


dats alota light...
:biggrin: 

and its lookin good man.. i like the shift nob too.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 18 2010, 02:03 AM~18596439
> *MY USO RICC ROCC "MR.PSTA" FINALLY GOT HIS HANDS ON A GLASSHOUSE AND WANTED ME TO POST UP FOR HIM.CONGRATS CUZZO AND WELCOME TO THE FAM...THIS IS THE CURRENT STATE IT IS IN AND CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT THOSE "INDIVIDUALS" HAVE IN STORE!!!
> 
> :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> ...


thats a solid lookin ride man.. And that last pic is cool to.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 18 2010, 07:15 PM~18600141
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT`S A COLOR BAR!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 18 2010, 05:15 PM~18600141
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 18 2010, 06:15 PM~18600141
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHH SHIT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Thee Strays kickin it today at Mission Park


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE HERE YOU GO HOMIE  HOUSE LOOKIN GOOD WITH NEW CHANCLAS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

MY BUCKET


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 19 2010, 08:49 PM~18607497
> *MY BUCKET
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ASS BUCKET BROTHER!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 19 2010, 08:48 PM~18607486
> *INVISIBLE EMPIRE HERE YOU GO HOMIE    HOUSE LOOKIN GOOD WITH NEW CHANCLAS
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MAN, GOTTA GET ON THE PAINT :barf:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam..... I can't wait to be out there with you guys


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO..76 G HOUSE..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

was just watching "everybody hates chris".....brown 74' caprice cruising down the street


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 18 2010, 12:03 AM~18596439
> *MY USO RICC ROCC "MR.PSTA" FINALLY GOT HIS HANDS ON A GLASSHOUSE AND WANTED ME TO POST UP FOR HIM.CONGRATS CUZZO AND WELCOME TO THE FAM...THIS IS THE CURRENT STATE IT IS IN AND CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT THOSE "INDIVIDUALS" HAVE IN STORE!!!
> 
> :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> ...



are those swithches I see?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 19 2010, 07:40 PM~18607421
> *Thee Strays kickin it today at Mission Park
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS SAUL :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 19 2010, 07:40 PM~18607421
> *Thee Strays kickin it today at Mission Park
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 20 2010, 01:24 AM~18608903
> *was just watching "everybody hates chris".....brown 74' caprice cruising down the street
> *


IT'S ALWAYS ON THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

hard at work on mine!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 20 2010, 08:11 AM~18609997
> *NICE!!! :biggrin:
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

GLASSHOUSEFEST TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 19 2010, 08:40 PM~18607421
> *Thee Strays kickin it today at Mission Park
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Sep 19 2010, 11:50 PM~18608805
> *MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO..76 G HOUSE..
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PIC HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 17 2010, 08:51 AM~18590332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S THE PROGRESS ON YOUR CAR :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 20 2010, 09:24 AM~18610522
> *IT'S ALWAYS ON THERE.  :biggrin:
> *


lol prob the 3rd episode I've ever watched....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Sep 20 2010, 11:23 AM~18611509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Sep 20 2010, 09:45 AM~18611136
> *WHAT'S THE PROGRESS ON YOUR CAR :biggrin:
> *



ALMOST DONE JUST NEED THE SIDE MOLDING CLIPS. CANT FIND THEM ANYWHERE!
THEN I'LL BE READY TO HIT THE STREETS.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## willdecletjr (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Aug 29 2010, 01:31 PM~18433290
> *Quote/brn2ridelo,Aug 26 2010, 08:41 PM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Sep 20 2010, 11:24 AM~18611521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

ALSO HAS REDONE BLACK INT. 400 MOTOR AND SPARE PARTS
$5000 OR 3500 FOR FRAME AS YOU SEE IT AND $2500 FOR BODY ONLY
THE GOOD :biggrin: 













































THA BAD :0 


























[/quote]


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

Shops Laggard @ the TRAFFIC cc Mexican Independence Day Car Show in Tracy,CA 9-18-2010 Much respect from Vic sr and Vic Jr USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton














































[/quote]


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:0


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyone know the size of the front/rear bumper bolts? Looking to pick up some new chrome ones. Thanks


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

LANDAU WINDOWS $100 HOUSTON AREA


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin: THE NEW GIRLS OF LOWRIDER :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

72-76 NOS tissue dispenser. Fits under the seat for both manual and power seats. Complete with mounting instructions...$150 obo


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Sep 20 2010, 08:25 PM~18615911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Sep 20 2010, 08:04 PM~18616325
> *72-76 NOS tissue dispenser. Fits under the seat for both manual and power seats. Complete with mounting instructions...$150 obo
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

responded.. :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 20 2010, 09:17 PM~18617262
> *PM SENT
> *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> Shops Laggard @ the TRAFFIC cc Mexican Independence Day Car Show in Tracy,CA 9-18-2010 Much respect from Vic sr and Vic Jr USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

need side molding clips......anyone??


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Sep 20 2010, 10:43 AM~18611125
> *BAD ASS PIC HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


THANX HOMIE...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

EDDIE VALLE COACHELLA!!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 21 2010, 07:46 AM~18620844
> *need side molding clips......anyone??
> 
> 
> ...


need lower rocker molding clips too, one side..


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Sep 21 2010, 08:42 AM~18621249
> *THANX HOMIE...
> 
> 
> ...



sexy ass car!! :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

ALMOST FINISHED WITH MINE :biggrin: UNLESS I SELL OR TRADE IT FIRST :0


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 21 2010, 07:46 AM~18620844
> *need side molding clips......anyone??
> 
> 
> ...


I ONLY HAVE 2 LEFT DID HAVE A HOLE BAG IF IT HELPS LET ME KNOW


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Sep 21 2010, 12:13 PM~18622450
> *ALMOST FINISHED WITH MINE  :biggrin: UNLESS I SELL OR TRADE IT FIRST  :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice 74' brother...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Sep 20 2010, 07:25 PM~18615911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice gotta grab some issues


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

IS THIS A 73 OR 74?
IT`S N.O.S., GOING SELL IT, BUT I NEED TO LIST IT UNDER THE RIGHT YEAR(i don`t have a parts book to check the part number
pm me the answer, thanks!


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 21 2010, 11:42 AM~18622725
> *nice 74' brother...
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

some shots of one from a show this weekend in GA. super clean car and the owner told me it has 35k original miles, original 1/4 window trim that did not have one single ding in it, original interior, original top, and paint has only been touched up and the 76 clip was painted


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm: *CANT FUCK WITH OG...THAT INTERIOR IS FUCKIN NICE*


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 21 2010, 02:39 PM~18623316
> *some shots of one from a show this weekend in GA. super clean car and the owner told me it has 35k original miles, original 1/4 window trim that did not have one single ding in it, original interior, original top, and paint has only been touched up and the 76 clip was painted
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!
i like that color too!
that outside color really tones down the interior color


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 21 2010, 04:50 PM~18623445
> *:nicoderm: CANT FUCK WITH OG...THAT INTERIOR IS FUCKIN NICE
> *


the whole car was nice, trust me


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 21 2010, 01:50 PM~18623445
> *:nicoderm: CANT FUCK WITH OG...THAT INTERIOR IS FUCKIN NICE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Sep 20 2010, 09:25 PM~18615911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Sep 20 2010, 10:05 PM~18617117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FAM.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 21 2010, 02:39 PM~18623316
> *some shots of one from a show this weekend in GA. super clean car and the owner told me it has 35k original miles, original 1/4 window trim that did not have one single ding in it, original interior, original top, and paint has only been touched up and the 76 clip was painted
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS HAVE LOVED THAT ONE!

THAT TRIM IS PLASTIC THAT IS WHY THEY ARE SO HARD TO FIND IF FOUND AT ALL.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 21 2010, 06:58 PM~18626318
> *ALWAYS HAVE LOVED THAT ONE!
> 
> THAT TRIM IS PLASTIC THAT IS WHY THEY ARE SO HARD TO FIND IF FOUND AT ALL.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

and usually looks like shit.....since it's plastic chrome


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

that would explain no dings lol, thats the first set I've ever seen and I was so overwhelmed by the car over-all I guess I didn't look at those close enough to notice they weren't metal. regardless, the car is super clean!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 21 2010, 12:39 PM~18623316
> *some shots of one from a show this weekend in GA. super clean car and the owner told me it has 35k original miles, original 1/4 window trim that did not have one single ding in it, original interior, original top, and paint has only been touched up and the 76 clip was painted
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 21 2010, 07:58 PM~18626318
> *ALWAYS HAVE LOVED THAT ONE!
> 
> THAT TRIM IS PLASTIC THAT IS WHY THEY ARE SO HARD TO FIND IF FOUND AT ALL.
> *


i have only seen 1 n.o.s. set sell on ebay, a few years ago, and back then it sold for around the 350 mark!
should just wrap that pepboys chrome door edge trim, and bend it with a heat gun


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Sep 21 2010, 12:13 PM~18622450
> *ALMOST FINISHED WITH MINE  :biggrin: UNLESS I SELL OR TRADE IT FIRST  :0
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 21 2010, 10:47 PM~18628416
> *i have only seen 1 n.o.s. set sell on ebay, a few years ago, and back then it sold for around the 350 mark!
> should just wrap that pepboys chrome door edge trim, and bend it with a heat gun
> *


LOTTA PEOPLE DO THAT SHIT BUT IN THAT TIGHT CORNER IT SEEMS TO NEVER GET DONE RIGHT.

I TOOK MINE OFF BEFORE AND IT LOOKS LIKE AN "E" LIKE IT'S GOT A RIB THAT RUNS ALONG THE MIDDLE.

THE CLIP IS METAL THOUGH LOL!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 21 2010, 01:39 PM~18623316
> *some shots of one from a show this weekend in GA. super clean car and the owner told me it has 35k original miles, original 1/4 window trim that did not have one single ding in it, original interior, original top, and paint has only been touched up and the 76 clip was painted
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN :wow:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Sep 20 2010, 07:25 PM~18615911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE HOMIE REPPIN THE 75 CAPRICE'KEEP IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 20 2010, 11:56 AM~18611788
> *ALMOST DONE JUST NEED THE SIDE MOLDING CLIPS. CANT FIND THEM ANYWHERE!
> THEN I'LL BE READY TO HIT THE STREETS.
> *


HIT UP TJ'HE MIGHT HAVE CLIPS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 21 2010, 09:47 PM~18628416
> *i have only seen 1 n.o.s. set sell on ebay, a few years ago, and back then it sold for around the 350 mark!
> should just wrap that pepboys chrome door edge trim, and bend it with a heat gun
> *


thats not a bad price at all....

someone(who had alot of nos parts) wanted like $800 for the set...


I can live without them...but the stuff on the roll you can get same results if you get that curve to stay and use the right "chrome on a roll"...it's alittle thicker than that door edge stuff

yet another part that just makes these glasshouses more special... I'd sure hate to be able to buy that kinda stuff at cars1...


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 21 2010, 09:47 PM~18628416
> *i have only seen 1 n.o.s. set sell on ebay, a few years ago, and back then it sold for around the 350 mark!
> should just wrap that pepboys chrome door edge trim, and bend it with a heat gun
> *


I TALKED WITH A GUY ABOUT 9 MONTHS AGO WHO HAS A COUPLE NOS SETS, AND HE WAS TALKING 750.00 A SIDE!!!!???? :loco: :nono: I HAD TO PASS AT 1500.00 FOR A SET!!!!!! I THINK HE BUMPED HIS HEAD!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Sep 21 2010, 10:53 PM~18629353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN PIC HOMIE :wow:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Sep 21 2010, 09:32 PM~18628896
> *NICE HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


THANKS ALOT IM WORKEN ON FINISHING IT LITTLE BY LITTLE :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 22 2010, 07:00 AM~18630303
> *I TALKED WITH A GUY ABOUT 9 MONTHS AGO WHO HAS A COUPLE NOS SETS, AND HE WAS TALKING 750.00 A SIDE!!!!????  :loco:  :nono:  I HAD TO PASS AT 1500.00 FOR A SET!!!!!! I THINK HE BUMPED HIS HEAD!!
> *


he needed his head bumped again with a knuckle sammich


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Some old pics I came across from the '07 Super Show.























































:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pics bro :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 21 2010, 12:39 PM~18623316
> *some shots of one from a show this weekend in GA. super clean car and the owner told me it has 35k original miles, original 1/4 window trim that did not have one single ding in it, original interior, original top, and paint has only been touched up and the 76 clip was painted
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 21 2010, 11:33 PM~18628904
> *LOTTA PEOPLE DO THAT SHIT BUT IN THAT TIGHT CORNER IT SEEMS TO NEVER GET DONE RIGHT.
> 
> I TOOK MINE OFF BEFORE AND IT LOOKS LIKE AN "E" LIKE IT'S GOT A RIB THAT RUNS ALONG THE MIDDLE.
> ...


the clip can be made then plated,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i`m gonna see about bending a set.....or searching out an nos set for cheap, when i take my car out, those peices of trim are my most concern, when i drive, and when it`s parked!
that`s 1 of the resons i stopped bringing it out to "sticky fingers pomona swapmeet"
they`ll take your shit right off your car.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 22 2010, 10:17 AM~18631843
> *the clip can be made then plated,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i`m gonna see about bending a set.....or searching out an nos set for cheap, when i take my car out, those peices of trim are my most concern, when i drive, and when it`s parked!
> that`s 1 of the resons i stopped bringing it out to "sticky fingers pomona swapmeet"
> they`ll take your shit right off your car.
> *


fuck that shit.... I would never leave your ride alone there...
:angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 22 2010, 11:17 AM~18631843
> *the clip can be made then plated,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i`m gonna see about bending a set.....or searching out an nos set for cheap, when i take my car out, those peices of trim are my most concern, when i drive, and when it`s parked!
> that`s 1 of the resons i stopped bringing it out to "sticky fingers pomona swapmeet"
> they`ll take your shit right off your car.
> *


YEAH I HEARD STORIES LIKE THAT I AIN'T GONNA LIE THAT WAS MY BIGGEST WORRY WHEN I HAD MINE OUT IN L.A. FOR NEW YEARS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 22 2010, 11:15 AM~18632331
> *YEAH I HEARD STORIES LIKE THAT I AIN'T GONNA LIE THAT WAS MY BIGGEST WORRY WHEN I HAD MINE OUT IN L.A. FOR NEW YEARS
> *


so thats why you didn't roll by.... 


dam I'd help you wax that glasshouse not steal anything... :happysad:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 22 2010, 12:53 PM~18632620
> *so thats why you didn't roll by....
> dam I'd help you wax that glasshouse not steal anything... :happysad:
> *


I JUST DROVE 1500 MILES :uh: YOU COULD HAVE DROVE 15 TO LYNWOOD. I WASN'T IN THE GLASSHOUSE ANYWAY IT WAS TUCKED AWAY SAFE AND SOUND AT THE CHEVY SHOP SURROUNDED BY A FLEET OF '58 DROPS. I WASN'T WORRIED AT ALL, THAT NIGHT


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

ANYBODY HAVE A CLEAN SET OF 75/76 CAPRICE TAIL LIGHT LENSES???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 22 2010, 12:35 PM~18633032
> *I JUST DROVE 1500 MILES :uh:  YOU COULD HAVE DROVE 15 TO LYNWOOD. I WASN'T IN THE GLASSHOUSE ANYWAY IT WAS TUCKED AWAY SAFE AND SOUND AT THE CHEVY SHOP SURROUNDED BY A FLEET OF '58 DROPS. I WASN'T WORRIED AT ALL, THAT NIGHT
> *


I was just too faded to drive anywhere....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 22 2010, 02:48 PM~18633589
> *I was just too faded to drive anywhere....
> *


WELL.....NEXT TIME FA SHO!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Sep 21 2010, 11:34 PM~18628917
> *THE HOMIE REPPIN THE 75 CAPRICE'KEEP IT UP :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

anyone has front corners bumper fillers or rear license plate assembly for a 74 glasshouse


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i got a friend in AZ who is fabricating those 1/4 window trims. they don't look og, but match the trim on the bottom of the car. he says $500 a set. i dont have the pics right now, but he did the ones on the 2 ghouses from Phoenix - the 40 Licks and the other flower patterned caprice. 

just fyi...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the positve words on my glasshouse! ready have everything for the 76 clip...just need a couple small pieces but its on its way.....thanks to my big USO Marc for posting the pics!!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 21 2010, 12:39 PM~18623316
> *some shots of one from a show this weekend in GA. super clean car and the owner told me it has 35k original miles, original 1/4 window trim that did not have one single ding in it, original interior, original top, and paint has only been touched up and the 76 clip was painted
> 
> 
> ...


 THIS HOUSE LAYS OUT REALL PRETTY!!!! THAT OG GREEN YOU CANT FUCK WITH!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

WHATS UP MY USO BIGG MARC!!??!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Sep 22 2010, 08:56 PM~18637824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm good UCE,how about yourself?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Im just about to check out your thread and look at dirty's thread and peep out his chromed out caprice rear end pics (no gaylord) for the 100th time. :cheesy:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 21 2010, 12:39 PM~18623316
> *some shots of one from a show this weekend in GA. super clean car and the owner told me it has 35k original miles, original 1/4 window trim that did not have one single ding in it, original interior, original top, and paint has only been touched up and the 76 clip was painted
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 22 2010, 07:49 PM~18637730
> *i got a friend in AZ who is fabricating those 1/4 window trims. they don't look og, but match the trim on the bottom of the car. he says $500 a set. i dont have the pics right now, but he did the ones on the 2 ghouses from Phoenix - the 40 Licks and the other flower patterned caprice.
> 
> just fyi...
> *


see whats up with pics.

anybody reproing the trim that runs down the sides?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 22 2010, 08:49 PM~18637730
> *i got a friend in AZ who is fabricating those 1/4 window trims. they don't look og, but match the trim on the bottom of the car. he says $500 a set. i dont have the pics right now, but he did the ones on the 2 ghouses from Phoenix - the 40 Licks and the other flower patterned caprice.
> 
> just fyi...
> *


YEAH I SEEN THEM IN SAN BERNARDINO THER ABOUT AN INCH THICK THEY LOOK GOOD


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

HEY I AM HAVING TROUBLE PUTTING ON MY PLAQUE -- SHOULD I POUND THE MEDAL OR ADD BRACKETS -KEEPS HITTING MY WINDOW ANY IDEAS 


NEVER HAS HAPPENED LIKE THIS ON ANY OF MY OTHER HARDTOPS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 22 2010, 08:49 PM~18637730
> *i got a friend in AZ who is fabricating those 1/4 window trims. they don't look og, but match the trim on the bottom of the car. he says $500 a set. i dont have the pics right now, but he did the ones on the 2 ghouses from Phoenix - the 40 Licks and the other flower patterned caprice.
> 
> just fyi...
> *


yea they might be alittle too kustom for what most guys would want for their glasshouses....

if he could make them really thin I'm sure he'd have some customers.... :nicoderm:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam you got alot of treasures bro....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 23 2010, 09:44 AM~18641857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill take that light green metallic


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Sep 23 2010, 09:44 AM~18641857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 22 2010, 01:13 PM~18633320
> *ANYBODY HAVE A CLEAN SET OF 75/76 CAPRICE TAIL LIGHT LENSES???
> *


:dunno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 23 2010, 12:24 PM~18643247
> *:dunno:
> *


WORKING ON A SET FOR YOU RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 22 2010, 11:49 PM~18637730
> *i got a friend in AZ who is fabricating those 1/4 window trims. they don't look og, but match the trim on the bottom of the car. he says $500 a set. i dont have the pics right now, but he did the ones on the 2 ghouses from Phoenix - the 40 Licks and the other flower patterned caprice.
> 
> just fyi...
> *


are those the ones in Imperials that you're talking about? If so, that's the price that I was told when I asked about them before but that wasn't chromed


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 23 2010, 12:43 PM~18643415
> *WORKING ON A SET FOR YOU RIGHT NOW!!!!
> *


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 23 2010, 11:15 AM~18642084
> *dam you got alot of treasures bro....
> *


THANKS, 
I LIKE COLLECTING THIS STUFF


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 23 2010, 05:09 PM~18645633
> *THANKS,
> I LIKE COLLECTING THIS STUFF
> *


YOU BEEN COLLECTING THIS STUFF!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 23 2010, 07:25 PM~18646380
> *YOU BEEN COLLECTING THIS STUFF!!! :biggrin:
> *


yes i have,,,,,,,,,,,
i even have the dealer order books, NOT the show room book, THE REAL FACTORY BOOK USED TO DREAM UP THESE CRAZY COLOR COMBO`S ON THESE CARS, YOU COULD ORDER THESE IN ALL KINDS OF DIFFERENT INTERIOR, TOP, PAINT COMBO`S. 
SO MY GUESS ALOT OF THESE CARS WERE ORDERED IN THESE COLORS, AND THERE IS A PAGE THAT STATES IF YOU ORDER A CAR, WITHOUT A DEPOSIT, MAKE SURE IT`S IN A "COLOR SELECTION" THAT CAN BE RESOLD. SO IT GOT ME THINKING ABOUT THEM LIME GREEN CARS.....


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

can the tailight bezels from a 74 caprice be chromed or only polished?
any one got 74 passenger door molding? ill trade a license bucket or cash


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 23 2010, 07:06 PM~18646800
> *yes i have,,,,,,,,,,,
> i even have the dealer order books, NOT the show room book,  THE REAL FACTORY BOOK USED TO DREAM UP THESE CRAZY COLOR COMBO`S ON THESE CARS, YOU COULD ORDER THESE IN ALL KINDS OF DIFFERENT INTERIOR, TOP, PAINT COMBO`S.
> SO MY GUESS ALOT OF THESE CARS WERE ORDERED IN THESE COLORS, AND THERE IS A PAGE THAT STATES IF YOU ORDER A CAR, WITHOUT A DEPOSIT, MAKE SURE IT`S IN A "COLOR SELECTION" THAT CAN BE RESOLD. SO IT GOT ME THINKING ABOUT THEM LIME GREEN CARS.....
> *


ANDYS IS IN ATLANTA, 22K!!!! LIME GREEN ALL DAY LONG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 23 2010, 11:12 PM~18647457
> *ANDYS IS IN ATLANTA, 22K!!!! LIME GREEN ALL DAY LONG!!! :biggrin:
> *


somebody just this past weekend told me a different story about that car....apparently he was wrong!


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Sep 23 2010, 07:08 PM~18646819
> *can the tailight bezels from a 74 caprice be chromed or only polished?
> any one got 74 passenger door molding? ill trade a license bucket or cash
> *


  the licence bucket is the one in the middle of the rear lights? how much


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 23 2010, 09:12 PM~18647457
> *ANDYS IS IN ATLANTA, 22K!!!! LIME GREEN ALL DAY LONG!!! :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE THAT`S WHY IT HAS SUCH LOW MILES,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
THAT WAS L-I-M-E G-R-E-E-N


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 23 2010, 09:02 PM~18647986
> *MAYBE THAT`S WHY IT HAS SUCH LOW MILES,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> THAT WAS L-I-M-E  G-R-E-E-N
> *


L-I-M-E G-R-E-E-N GOT LONG GREEN!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

UPDATES :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Sep 23 2010, 09:08 PM~18648050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT READY :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 23 2010, 09:04 PM~18648000
> *L-I-M-E  G-R-E-E-N GOT LONG GREEN!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


one badass color though....


----------



## smk999 (Jul 31, 2010)

:biggrin: COMING SOON!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 23 2010, 09:29 PM~18647622
> *somebody just this past weekend told me a different story about that car....apparently he was wrong!
> *


Due tell.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Sep 23 2010, 08:08 PM~18648050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smk999_@Sep 24 2010, 12:33 AM~18649615
> *:biggrin: COMING SOON!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 24 2010, 05:25 AM~18650078
> *Due tell.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Sep 24 2010, 08:25 AM~18650078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told that Topdogg's was Andy's old green one


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Took off my shocks today...they was holding me up, literally! since I am only rocking 3 and a half turns on my springs in the back I didn't think that I would be bouncing around from the back all crazy. It lowered about 2 inches more!! SUCCESS! I just got my 72 spoke daytons should have them on for the Picnic next month. Popping up my 6x9's like crazy but Im looking good doing it! Gonna have to get some shorter strokes. 

here are a couple pics I just took.










Check out my right 6x9, its all crooked! hahaha









It has 205/75/15's on it right now and the frame is 2" from the ground...when I put the 155/80/13's...Fuhgeddaboudit!!! Shaaauuuu!


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Sep 24 2010, 11:20 PM~18656804
> *Took off my shocks today...they was holding me up, literally! since I am only rocking 3 and a half turns on my springs in the back I didn't think that I would be bouncing around from the back all crazy. It lowered about 2 inches more!! SUCCESS! I just got my 72 spoke daytons should have them on for the Picnic next month. Popping up my 6x9's like crazy but Im looking good doing it! Gonna have to get some shorter strokes.
> 
> here are a couple pics I just took.
> ...


 :0 NICE!!!!!


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Sep 24 2010, 09:20 PM~18656804
> *Took off my shocks today...they was holding me up, literally! since I am only rocking 3 and a half turns on my springs in the back I didn't think that I would be bouncing around from the back all crazy. It lowered about 2 inches more!! SUCCESS! I just got my 72 spoke daytons should have them on for the Picnic next month. Popping up my 6x9's like crazy but Im looking good doing it! Gonna have to get some shorter strokes.
> 
> here are a couple pics I just took.
> ...


SHE LOOKING GOOD FLIP


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 23 2010, 10:04 PM~18648000
> *L-I-M-E  G-R-E-E-N GOT LONG GREEN!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


yup, after i bought the red one, i was looking around for that lime green car just because the color was so 76 ish.
but i found out it was sold


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 24 2010, 09:52 PM~18656567
> *I was told that Topdogg's was Andy's old green one
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: someone bullshitted you, its in atlanta. i had andy call the lady that bought it because i wanted to try and pick it up and she said its NOT for sale.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 25 2010, 11:38 AM~18659388
> *yup, after i bought the red one, i was looking around for that lime green car just because the color was so 76 ish.
> but i found out it was sold
> *


you still did ok brother!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 25 2010, 09:05 PM~18659556
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  someone bullshitted you, its in atlanta. i had andy call the lady that bought it because i wanted to try and pick it up and she said its NOT for sale.
> *



you talking about that top nodge green one with the low miles and white interiour?
damn that is a nice car. perfect combo of my red landau and the green 4dr I once had


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 24 2010, 06:02 AM~18647986
> *MAYBE THAT`S WHY IT HAS SUCH LOW MILES,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> THAT WAS L-I-M-E  G-R-E-E-N
> *



Lime Green was the BEST color in 76 :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 25 2010, 12:08 PM~18659583
> *Lime Green was the BEST color in 76  :biggrin:
> *


I agree..best color :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 25 2010, 03:05 PM~18659556
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  someone bullshitted you, its in atlanta. i had andy call the lady that bought it because i wanted to try and pick it up and she said its NOT for sale.
> *


I thought it was a little odd when he told me that.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 23 2010, 09:44 AM~18641857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 25 2010, 01:08 PM~18659583
> *Lime Green was the BEST color in 76  :biggrin:
> *


 you would never forget where you parked it.
i guess that`s a good thing,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin: 
alot of crazy colors were offered in `75/76
then then stoped, and toned them down in 77


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Sep 25 2010, 12:20 AM~18656804
> *Took off my shocks today...they was holding me up, literally! since I am only rocking 3 and a half turns on my springs in the back I didn't think that I would be bouncing around from the back all crazy. It lowered about 2 inches more!! SUCCESS! I just got my 72 spoke daytons should have them on for the Picnic next month. Popping up my 6x9's like crazy but Im looking good doing it! Gonna have to get some shorter strokes.
> 
> here are a couple pics I just took.
> ...


nice stuff man.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 25 2010, 08:23 PM~18662008
> *you would never forget where you parked it.
> i guess that`s a good thing,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:
> alot of crazy colors were offered in `75/76
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

CRUISING THE BEACH TODAY AFTER THE SHOW.MEMBERS ONLY.CC.NCSD








ON THE WAY HOME...DRIVING W/ A FLAT TIRE FOR A GOOD 10 MIN....








AFTER THE RIM TOOK A BEATING .. HAD TO 3 WHEEL THE LAST 2 BLOCKS .. :0








MEMBERS ONLY.CC OCEANSIDE.CA..TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF.. :wow:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, lots of clean GlassHouses in here.... I thought I’d share mine too, its not a Lowrider but its all OG... it’s a 1976 Impala, 
it only has *15,185 ORIGINAL miles*, and I got it off the Original Owner with all the documentation verifying the miles!
The car was purchased new in 1976 from Osborne Chevrolet in Pasco WA, then “grandpa” died in 1978 and grandma moved to Salt Lake City to be close to her family.... The car was covered and parked inside the garage and driven a few times over the next few years, mostly to keep it current/registered. 1997 was the last year the car was registered and I have ALL the safety and emissions from 76 to 96 all confirming the low miles. Then grandma moved to her son’s house and unfortunately for about the last 10 years the car was then parked outside, but always covered. On parts of the car the paint is lacquer-checked, probably from sitting outside under the covers, but everything else in the car is like new... The Interior is PERFECT, still smells new, the AC works!!!! It drives great but I don’t drive it much for obvious reasons.... I’ve only put about 10 miles since I got it. It has the original spare never used and still rolling in the Original Tires!!! Crazy.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Even came with the Original Owner's DNA LOL


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Even the Cruise Control Tag!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 nice impala


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 26 2010, 12:08 AM~18663170
> *:0 nice impala
> *


Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

FIND OF THE YEAR


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Sep 26 2010, 04:26 AM~18663204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


indeed :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Sep 26 2010, 02:26 AM~18663204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 26 2010, 12:19 AM~18663052
> *Wow, lots of clean GlassHouses in here.... I thought I’d share mine too, its not a Lowrider but its all OG... it’s a 1976 Impala,
> it only has 15,185 ORIGINAL miles, and I got it off the Original Owner with all the documentation verifying the miles!
> The car was purchased new in 1976 from Osborne Chevrolet in Pasco WA, then “grandpa” died in 1978 and grandma moved to Salt Lake City to be close to her family....  The car was covered and parked inside the garage and driven a few times over the next few years, mostly to keep it current/registered.  1997 was the last year the car was registered and I have ALL the safety and emissions from 76 to 96 all confirming the low miles.  Then grandma moved to her son’s house and unfortunately for about the last 10 years the car was then parked outside, but always covered.  On parts of the car the paint is lacquer-checked, probably from sitting outside under the covers, but everything else in the car is like new... The Interior is PERFECT, still smells new, the AC works!!!! It drives great but I don’t drive it much for obvious reasons....  I’ve only put about 10 miles since I got it.  It has the original spare never used and still rolling in the Original Tires!!!  Crazy.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


holy shit sam, you always come up!!! :thumbsup: definetly find of the year!! :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Sep 25 2010, 10:11 PM~18662816
> *CRUISING THE BEACH TODAY AFTER THE SHOW.MEMBERS ONLY.CC.NCSD
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 25 2010, 11:19 PM~18663052
> *Wow, lots of clean GlassHouses in here.... I thought I’d share mine too, its not a Lowrider but its all OG... it’s a 1976 Impala,
> it only has 15,185 ORIGINAL miles, and I got it off the Original Owner with all the documentation verifying the miles!
> The car was purchased new in 1976 from Osborne Chevrolet in Pasco WA, then “grandpa” died in 1978 and grandma moved to Salt Lake City to be close to her family....  The car was covered and parked inside the garage and driven a few times over the next few years, mostly to keep it current/registered.  1997 was the last year the car was registered and I have ALL the safety and emissions from 76 to 96 all confirming the low miles.  Then grandma moved to her son’s house and unfortunately for about the last 10 years the car was then parked outside, but always covered.  On parts of the car the paint is lacquer-checked, probably from sitting outside under the covers, but everything else in the car is like new... The Interior is PERFECT, still smells new, the AC works!!!! It drives great but I don’t drive it much for obvious reasons....  I’ve only put about 10 miles since I got it.  It has the original spare never used and still rolling in the Original Tires!!!  Crazy.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice find indeed.... should be cruising it.....living under a cover it's whole life... time to enjoy it


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

nice score on that impala!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Sep 26 2010, 12:11 AM~18662816
> *CRUISING THE BEACH TODAY AFTER THE SHOW.MEMBERS ONLY.CC.NCSD
> 
> 
> ...


time for a AAA member ship?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 26 2010, 11:29 AM~18664744
> *time for a AAA member ship?
> *


or maybe a spare wheel? :biggrin:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

dam I wish I had that Impala. :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Sep 25 2010, 11:11 PM~18662816
> *CRUISING THE BEACH TODAY AFTER THE SHOW.MEMBERS ONLY.CC.NCSD
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Whats up!! 
:h5:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith+Sep 26 2010, 12:26 AM~18663204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! did you end up selling yours?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 26 2010, 01:55 PM~18665211
> *:thumbsup:
> Thanks Big RY!
> 
> ...


no,,,,,,,,,,,
kinda losing interest in selling it, i would love to have more space over here for the new project coming.
times are tuff, moneys hard to get, and i know once my cars sells, in 6 months i`ll be looking for another one.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 26 2010, 12:13 PM~18665341
> *no,,,,,,,,,,,
> kinda losing interest in selling it, i would love to have more space over here for the new project coming.
> times are tuff, moneys hard to get, and i know once my cars sells, in 6 months i`ll be looking for another one.
> *


True


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 26 2010, 11:38 AM~18664511
> *nice find indeed.... should be cruising it.....living under a cover it's whole life... time to enjoy it
> *


THATS HOW MINE WAS AND IT HAS BEEN GOOD TO ME ON THE ROAD SO GET OUT AND ENJOY IT!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 26 2010, 11:41 AM~18664800
> *or maybe a spare wheel? :biggrin:
> *



or better yet..... STOP THE THREE WHEELIN'

:thumbsdown: :yessad:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaGiLwhB8W4


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 26 2010, 01:13 PM~18665341
> *no,,,,,,,,,,,
> kinda losing interest in selling it, i would love to have more space over here for the new project coming.
> times are tuff, moneys hard to get, and i know once my cars sells, in 6 months i`ll be looking for another one.
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 26 2010, 03:14 PM~18666012
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 26 2010, 12:19 AM~18663052
> *Wow, lots of clean GlassHouses in here.... I thought I’d share mine too, its not a Lowrider but its all OG... it’s a 1976 Impala,
> it only has 15,185 ORIGINAL miles, and I got it off the Original Owner with all the documentation verifying the miles!
> The car was purchased new in 1976 from Osborne Chevrolet in Pasco WA, then “grandpa” died in 1978 and grandma moved to Salt Lake City to be close to her family....  The car was covered and parked inside the garage and driven a few times over the next few years, mostly to keep it current/registered.  1997 was the last year the car was registered and I have ALL the safety and emissions from 76 to 96 all confirming the low miles.  Then grandma moved to her son’s house and unfortunately for about the last 10 years the car was then parked outside, but always covered.  On parts of the car the paint is lacquer-checked, probably from sitting outside under the covers, but everything else in the car is like new... The Interior is PERFECT, still smells new, the AC works!!!! It drives great but I don’t drive it much for obvious reasons....  I’ve only put about 10 miles since I got it.  It has the original spare never used and still rolling in the Original Tires!!!  Crazy.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


SAM IF YOU DONT HAVE THE TIME, JUST LEAVE IT HERE ILL MAKE SURE ITS DRIVEN AND LOVED!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 26 2010, 02:35 PM~18666134
> *SAM IF YOU DONT HAVE THE TIME, JUST LEAVE IT HERE ILL MAKE SURE ITS DRIVEN AND LOVED!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Im sure that could be arranged..... $omehow


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

whats the difference between a 76 impala and caprice?


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 26 2010, 03:35 PM~18666134
> *SAM IF YOU DONT HAVE THE TIME, JUST LEAVE IT HERE ILL MAKE SURE ITS DRIVEN AND LOVED!!!
> *


sounds like a plan.... I'll take that silver one and cruise it for you :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Sep 26 2010, 05:35 PM~18666494
> *whats the difference between a 76 impala and caprice?
> *


I HAVE NO IDEA :dunno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 26 2010, 03:58 PM~18666237
> *:biggrin: Im sure that could be arranged..... $omehow
> *


CALL ME $OMETIME AND WE WILL ARRANGE IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 26 2010, 07:02 PM~18667624
> *sounds like a plan.... I'll take that silver one and cruise it for you :biggrin:
> *


YES YOU WILL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 26 2010, 11:41 AM~18664800
> *or maybe a spare wheel? :biggrin:
> *


HAD THE SPARE,, NO JACK OR HAMMER....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 26 2010, 07:12 PM~18667706
> *I HAVE NO IDEA  :dunno:
> *


there's a difference?
:happysad:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Sep 26 2010, 12:48 PM~18665164
> *Thats Whats up!!
> :h5:
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE.. THATS HOW WE DO IT HERE IN SD...


----------



## CISCOKID-95!! (Sep 3, 2010)

SOUTHBOUND CC


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 26 2010, 02:12 PM~18665654
> *or better yet..... STOP THE THREE WHEELIN'
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :yessad:
> *


THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN.. HES ALWAYS 3 WHEELIN THAT 76... THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT.... UP N UP CUSTOM HYDRUALICS...TTT


----------



## CISCOKID-95!! (Sep 3, 2010)

SOUTHBOUND CC


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CISCOKID-95!!_@Sep 26 2010, 06:58 PM~18668204
> *SOUTHBOUND CC
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

PART NEEDED WILL PAY $100.....ain't enough tell me how much is maybe we can work somthing












Goes here


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Sep 26 2010, 05:35 PM~18666494
> *whats the difference between a 76 impala and caprice?
> *


 front and rear lights are different,
trim level is different


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Sep 26 2010, 08:54 PM~18668136
> *HAD THE SPARE,, NO JACK OR HAMMER....
> *


don`t need a jack, just 3 wheel it :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CISCOKID-95!!_@Sep 26 2010, 08:59 PM~18668221
> *SOUTHBOUND CC
> 
> 
> ...


badassss ride homie!!

finally got mine back, been moving alot these last couple years. Hard to do a frame off when ur in the middle of it and gotta get out the house u living at especially one that had a garage. back to work tho.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 26 2010, 02:23 AM~18663195
> *Thanks  :cheesy:
> *


your car is showing a defogger, i have a n.o.s. one in the box, but no instructions, and you send me pics on how this one is installed ?


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 26 2010, 06:54 PM~18668141
> *there's a difference?
> :happysad:
> *


the name


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Sep 26 2010, 08:18 PM~18668413
> *badassss ride homie!!
> 
> finally got mine back, been moving alot these last couple years. Hard to do a frame off when ur in the middle of it and gotta get out the house u living at especially one that had a garage. back to work tho.
> ...


DO WORK SON :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Sep 26 2010, 03:26 AM~18663204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude.. that ride looks awsome.. nice find.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 26 2010, 08:18 PM~18668410
> *don`t need a jack, just 3 wheel it :biggrin:
> *


HE DID HOMIE FOR ABOUT 3 BLOCKS.. :0 :wow: ALL THE WAY HOME


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 26 2010, 08:21 PM~18668438
> *your car is showing a defogger, i have a n.o.s. one in the box, but no instructions, and you send me pics on how this one is installed ?
> *


should of said something I'll open the nos one in got.....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Sep 26 2010, 03:12 PM~18665654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW IT AIN'T MY CAR AND ALL BUT I AIN'T NEVER LIKED GLASSHOUSES 3 WHEELIN TO ME IT DON'T LOOK RIGHT...SOMETHING IS OFF ABOUT IT. IF YOU GOTS TO 3 WHEEL STEP YA GAME UP AND PAINT THAT BELLY AND CHROME THEM UNDIES. WELL THATS HOW I FEEL ABOUT IT.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

coming along............

















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> SOUTHBOUND CC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Sep 26 2010, 11:03 PM~18670431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you still need the pics let me know.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 26 2010, 08:07 PM~18668961
> *dude.. that ride looks awsome.. nice find.
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Sep 26 2010, 08:06 PM~18668286
> *PART NEEDED WILL PAY $100.....ain't enough tell me how much is maybe we can work somthing
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 27 2010, 01:06 PM~18672793
> *Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

MY RIDE AT THE LOLYSTICS SHOW YESTERDAY IN WOODLAND


----------



## 76 CO-PILOT (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 23 2010, 08:55 AM~18640993
> *yea they might be alittle too kustom for what most guys would want for their glasshouses....
> 
> if he could make them really thin I'm sure he'd have some customers.... :nicoderm:
> *


i agree. 

i'm sure dude could adjust if a few people started asking.  

and yea, doozer - not chromed for 5 bills. :happysad:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 27 2010, 10:17 AM~18672452
> *coming along............
> 
> 
> ...


Nice patterns and color


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Sep 26 2010, 02:26 AM~18663204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CORRECTION..... I believe that this is!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chevrolet-Caprice-2-Do...=item35acbc90b2


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Sep 27 2010, 05:54 PM~18676141
> *CORRECTION..... I believe that this is!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Chevrolet-Caprice-2-Do...=item35acbc90b2
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: HOLY FUCK!!!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Sep 27 2010, 08:54 PM~18676141
> *CORRECTION..... I believe that this is!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Chevrolet-Caprice-2-Do...=item35acbc90b2
> *


Missing 1 rear bumper filler and 1 mismatched tire. Kinda odd for a car with that low of mileage and in that good of shape. Nice car but those would be a flag for me to dig a little deeper


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 27 2010, 06:38 PM~18676513
> *Missing 1 rear bumper filler and 1 mismatched tire. Kinda odd for a car with that low of mileage and in that good of shape. Nice car but those would be a flag for me to dig a little deeper
> *


TRUE TRUE, HOWEVER I HAVE SEEN 12K MILE 76 CAPRICES THAT HAVE CRACKED OR TORN UP REAR FILLERS?? NOT SURE WHAT HAPPENS, HEAT MAYBE DRYNESS?? :dunno:


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

dose anyone got rear seats for a 76 impala for sale


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 27 2010, 09:41 PM~18676537
> *TRUE TRUE, HOWEVER I HAVE SEEN 12K MILE 76 CAPRICES THAT HAVE CRACKED OR TORN UP REAR FILLERS?? NOT SURE WHAT HAPPENS, HEAT MAYBE DRYNESS?? :dunno:
> *


All has to do with how the owner took care of the car and stored it. Trust me, I am not trying to take anything away from the car. Shit, I wish I had the cash to get it. I'm just saying, seeing those two things right off the bat would make me take a better look at the car to make sure the seller isn't trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 27 2010, 06:51 PM~18676624
> *All has to do with how the owner took care of the car and stored it. Trust me, I am not trying to take anything away from the car. Shit, I wish I had the cash to get it. I'm just saying, seeing those two things right off the bat would make me take a better look at the car to make sure the seller isn't trying to pull a fast one.
> *


IT WOULD BE TOUGH TO FAKE THAT INTERIOR AND THE 1/4 WINDOW MOLDINGS FOR SURE. THE ONE I JUST GOT WAS A 2 OWNER CAR PAINT IS FRIED BUT THE REAR FILLERS ARE CHERRY!!! :dunno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Sep 27 2010, 06:46 PM~18676587
> *dose anyone got rear seats for a 76 impala for sale
> *


GOT A CHERRY OG FRONT SEAT


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 27 2010, 09:55 PM~18676654
> *IT WOULD BE TOUGH TO FAKE THAT INTERIOR AND THE 1/4 WINDOW MOLDINGS FOR SURE. THE ONE I JUST GOT WAS A 2 OWNER CAR PAINT IS FRIED BUT THE REAR FILLERS ARE CHERRY!!! :dunno:
> *


I hear ya, just the luck of the draw


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 27 2010, 07:08 PM~18676789
> *I hear ya, just the luck of the draw
> *


EVERYTIME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Sep 27 2010, 07:41 PM~18676537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK EVEN IF YOU TAKE THE BEST OF CARE THERE ARE SOME THINGS ON A GLASSHOUSE THAT WILL JUST FALL APART. THE REAR CORNER FILLERS AND THE IMPALA SIDE TRIM.



SIDE NOTE ON THE EBAY CAR BIG :thumbsdown: BECAUSE THAT CAR WITH THAT MILEAGE COULD NOT HAVE HAD MORE THAN FOUR TANKS OF GAS RAN THREW IT AND THAT LICENCE PLATE TUB IS ALREADY BENT TO SHIT!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 27 2010, 07:37 PM~18677116
> *MINE HAD 23K AND THE REAR FILLERS WERE GONE THE SIDE TRIM WAS GONE BUT THE REST WAS SUPER CHERRY. SEATS AS SOFT AS A BABYS ASS.
> I THINK EVEN IF YOU TAKE THE BEST OF CARE THERE ARE SOME THINGS ON A GLASSHOUSE THAT WILL JUST FALL APART. THE REAR CORNER FILLERS AND THE IMPALA SIDE TRIM.
> SIDE NOTE ON THE EBAY CAR BIG  :thumbsdown: BECAUSE THAT CAR WITH THAT MILEAGE COULD NOT HAVE HAD MORE THAN FOUR TANKS OF GAS RAN THREW IT AND THAT LICENCE PLATE TUB IS ALREADY BENT TO SHIT!
> *


 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 27 2010, 08:39 PM~18677139
> *:0
> *


GOTTA KEEP IT 100


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 27 2010, 04:28 PM~18675380
> *MY RIDE AT THE LOLYSTICS SHOW YESTERDAY IN WOODLAND
> 
> 
> ...


  THAT GLASSHOUSE LOOKIN REAL GOOD KINGS.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup chopper I see you


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 27 2010, 07:15 PM~18677535
> *sup chopper I see you
> *


 :biggrin: call me when you got a min :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Sep 27 2010, 07:54 PM~18676141
> *CORRECTION..... I believe that this is!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Chevrolet-Caprice-2-Do...=item35acbc90b2
> *


eh... 
the interior is sweet.. but those are some hard to find ends missing.. and how does such a low milage vehichle have damage like that on both sides? 
Mine is original from 76 and they are still in better condition then that.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 27 2010, 08:55 PM~18676654
> *IT WOULD BE TOUGH TO FAKE THAT INTERIOR AND THE 1/4 WINDOW MOLDINGS FOR SURE. THE ONE I JUST GOT WAS A 2 OWNER CAR PAINT IS FRIED BUT THE REAR FILLERS ARE CHERRY!!! :dunno:
> *


it is a nice interior.. but they can be redone. and if the guy is in the biz it wouldnt cost that much.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

(followimg emblems are) sold#1976 1#1975 1#1974 2#1973 1#1972








































































PM ME FOR MORE PART'S @@@ CHOPPER 1(562)556-0461 @@@@


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 27 2010, 09:17 AM~18672452
> *coming along............
> 
> 
> ...


nice g-house keep up the good work


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 27 2010, 10:17 AM~18672452
> *coming along............
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: MORE


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 27 2010, 08:27 AM~18671636
> *:yessad:
> I KNOW IT AIN'T MY CAR AND ALL BUT I AIN'T NEVER LIKED GLASSHOUSES 3 WHEELIN TO ME IT DON'T LOOK RIGHT...SOMETHING IS OFF ABOUT IT. IF YOU GOTS TO 3 WHEEL STEP YA GAME UP AND PAINT THAT BELLY AND CHROME THEM UNDIES. WELL THATS HOW I FEEL ABOUT IT.
> *


TO EACH ITZ OWN HOMIE...WHY PUT HYDROS IF YOU AINT GOING TO PLAY WITH IT ..PLUS THATS MY BROTHERS CRUISEING CAR...TILL HIS SHOW 64 IS OUT.. :0 :wow:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Sep 20 2010, 08:41 PM~18615435
> *LANDAU WINDOWS $100 HOUSTON AREA
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

dam i just got rid of mines stock with ac n factory 454


















:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 27 2010, 08:40 PM~18677804
> *it is a nice interior.. but they can be redone. and if the guy is in the biz it wouldnt cost that much.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 27 2010, 09:17 AM~18672452
> *coming along............
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOVE THE TOP :naughty:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Sep 27 2010, 07:44 PM~18677844
> *(followimg emblems are) sold#1976  1#1975  1#1974  2#1973  1#1972
> 
> 
> ...


SUP CHOPPER :run:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Sep 27 2010, 09:38 PM~18677780
> *eh...
> the interior is sweet.. but those are some hard to find ends missing.. and how does such a low milage vehichle have damage like that on both sides?
> Mine is original from 76 and they are still in better condition then that.
> *


 the main thing that caught my eye, was the RUST PITS ON THE POWER WINDOW SWITCHES. GO BACK AND LOOK, THEY LOOK PITTED TO ME.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan+Sep 27 2010, 08:43 PM~18678492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx guys! :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 27 2010, 10:17 AM~18672452
> *coming along............
> 
> 
> ...


ooks different from other poetry looks more chingoooon .......... :wow:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

NICE..... :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Sep 27 2010, 08:09 PM~18677474
> * THAT GLASSHOUSE LOOKIN REAL GOOD KINGS.
> *


  thank you brotha


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Sep 28 2010, 03:58 AM~18679704
> *TO EACH ITZ OWN HOMIE...WHY PUT HYDROS IF YOU AINT GOING TO PLAY WITH IT ..PLUS THATS MY BROTHERS CRUISEING CAR...TILL HIS SHOW 64 IS OUT.. :0  :wow:
> *


I HEAR YA IT'S ALL ABOUT PERSONAL PREFERENCE


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 28 2010, 10:56 AM~18682294
> *
> *


SUP BIGMIKE :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

$50 shipped. NOS taillight bezel. Fits 1976 Impala. comes in original GM box.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*ANY LEADS OR ANYONE HAVE '75/'76 CAPRICE TAIL LIGHT LENSES OR WHOLE SETP FOR TAIL LIGHTS???I JUST NEED LENSES BUT WILLING TO BUY WHOLE PIECE.*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 28 2010, 11:19 AM~18682037
> *I HEAR YA IT'S ALL ABOUT PERSONAL PREFERENCE
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Had a scare today, my Insurance sent me a notice talking about they cancelled me because my VIN #'s didnt match! Went straight to the DMV...everything is all good...even got my tags till Oct. next year!!! Left out of there all happy, feels good that I don't have to pay for a smog!! I guess a '75 does have its perks!! hahaha lol!


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Had a double post...TTT!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> > SOUTHBOUND CC
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 26 2010, 12:25 AM~18663073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: i just fucken came in my pants :wow:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

My brother and I did some work on the G-House, brakes are all done now, and the body has the protection undercoating.

Front yard boogie.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 29 2010, 09:09 AM~18691779
> *My brother and I did some work on the G-House, brakes are all done now, and the body has the protection undercoating.
> 
> Front yard boogie.
> ...


I"m so jealous :biggrin: nice work :wow:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 29 2010, 09:09 AM~18691779
> *My brother and I did some work on the G-House, brakes are all done now, and the body has the protection undercoating.
> 
> Front yard boogie.
> ...


 :0  damn! puttin people like me stateside(closer to the states) too shame ! powertrain looks beautiful, OEM colors and coatings on powertrain components look way better than billet and chrome everything, imo.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: locorider, INVISIBLE EMPIRE



:wave:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Sep 28 2010, 11:21 PM~18689869
> *:wow:  i just fucken came in my pants :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> My brother and I did some work on the G-House, brakes are all done now, and the body has the protection undercoating.
> 
> Front yard boogie.
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 27 2010, 07:41 PM~18676537
> *TRUE TRUE, HOWEVER I HAVE SEEN 12K MILE 76 CAPRICES THAT HAVE CRACKED OR TORN UP REAR FILLERS?? NOT SURE WHAT HAPPENS, HEAT MAYBE DRYNESS?? :dunno:
> *


my rear filler cracked after a couple months, and i lost a chunk driving it the pomona swapmeet
my car was from the midwest, a collector had it, so it was in a "showroom" setting but i think the so. cal. heat just did them in.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 29 2010, 10:41 AM~18692457
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: locorider, INVISIBLE EMPIRE
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

IM LOOKING FOR THE FENDER EMBLEMS FOR A 76 CAPRICE AND WHEEL TRIMS THANKS PM ME IF U CAN HELP


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Sep 29 2010, 02:05 PM~18693986
> *IM LOOKING FOR THE FENDER EMBLEMS FOR A 76 CAPRICE AND WHEEL TRIMS THANKS PM ME IF U CAN HELP
> *


PM SENT


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

somebody in the bay area go get lucky.

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/1980091351.html

not mine, wish i was closer.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Sep 29 2010, 05:09 PM~18694922
> *somebody in the bay area go get lucky.
> 
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/1980091351.html
> ...


i wish it was me! :angry:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

aint that the truth...old man said he bought it for his grandsons graduation and the brat didnt want it.


either that or this jacker's a good actor.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Caprice-Cla...=item3f0386ca71


so which one's the real deal?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 29 2010, 10:09 AM~18691779
> *My brother and I did some work on the G-House, brakes are all done now, and the body has the protection undercoating.
> 
> Front yard boogie.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

I likes


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great work mikeS....big difference since you bought your glasshouse


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

THERE USED TO BE AN ADVERTISEMENT HERE ON THIS SITE I CAN'T REMEMBER WHICH SECTION OR TOPIC BUT I AM LOOKING FOR THE LITTLE WOODGRAIN CHIPS THAT GO ON THE ENDS OF YOUR DOOR HANDLE THAT YOU PULL SHUT.I HAVE A '75 CAPRICEANY HELP IS APPRECIATED.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Sep 29 2010, 04:09 PM~18694922
> *somebody in the bay area go get lucky.
> 
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/1980091351.html
> ...


its on ebay right now!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

OG 76 LANDAU FOR SALE, PICS LATER TODAY


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 30 2010, 10:36 AM~18700874
> *OG 76 LANDAU FOR SALE, PICS LATER TODAY
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 76 CO-PILOT (Jul 13, 2009)

always when i don't have money!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Sep 30 2010, 09:36 AM~18700874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 CO-PILOT_@Sep 30 2010, 10:53 AM~18701529
> *always when i don't have money!
> *


x2


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 30 2010, 08:36 AM~18700874
> *OG 76 LANDAU FOR SALE, PICS LATER TODAY
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 30 2010, 12:03 PM~18702252
> *:0  :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 30 2010, 12:07 PM~18702276
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Yesterday got my "Grind" on! Added some spacers and grinded the calipers so I could throw on my 72's! Trying to look presentable for the GHouse Picnic!

Here are some pics...still got to clean her up.













































I havent swapped out the rear end yet...the 72's give me about 1/4"+ clearnance!!! too close for comfort but Im rocking my skirts!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 30 2010, 12:10 PM~18702300
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP MAN!!! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments!



> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 29 2010, 05:39 PM~18691996
> *I"m so jealous :biggrin: nice work :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks. 



> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco+Sep 29 2010, 06:21 PM~18692315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, coming along piece for piece.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

......


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Sep 30 2010, 11:15 AM~18702329
> *Yesterday got my "Grind" on! Added some spacers and grinded the calipers so I could throw on my 72's! Trying to look presentable for the GHouse Picnic!
> 
> Here are some pics...still got to clean her up.
> ...


 :wow: :naughty:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Sep 30 2010, 12:15 PM~18702329
> *Yesterday got my "Grind" on! Added some spacers and grinded the calipers so I could throw on my 72's! Trying to look presentable for the GHouse Picnic!
> 
> Here are some pics...still got to clean her up.
> ...



all that thing needs is a wet spray job and it's on.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Sep 30 2010, 01:15 PM~18702329
> *Yesterday got my "Grind" on! Added some spacers and grinded the calipers so I could throw on my 72's! Trying to look presentable for the GHouse Picnic!
> 
> Here are some pics...still got to clean her up.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys for the compliments, its just a street cruiser...but with big dreams!! Color that I should go with is driving me nuts. Fawn, Brandywine, Root Bear or Cocoa Brown for that '70s feel...we'll see :biggrin: 

Over here in So. Cal we had a crazy weather day...here is pic I snapped earlier when the sun was going down...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Sep 30 2010, 09:28 PM~18707522
> *Thanks guys  for the compliments, its just a street cruiser...but with big dreams!! Color that I should go with is driving me nuts. Fawn, Brandywine, Root Bear or Cocoa Brown for that '70s feel...we'll see  :biggrin:
> 
> Over here in So. Cal we had a crazy weather day...here is  pic I snapped earlier when the sun was going down...
> ...


thats a bad ass pic homie, the sky looks wicked


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

So are u selling the glasshouse this week or is this the week your not selling it?!


> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Sep 30 2010, 11:28 PM~18708177
> *thats a bad ass pic homie, the sky looks wicked
> *


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 29 2010, 11:09 AM~18691779
> *My brother and I did some work on the G-House, brakes are all done now, and the body has the protection undercoating.
> 
> Front yard boogie.
> ...


that looks wicked man..
any more pics of the body dolly you got there?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Sep 30 2010, 11:28 PM~18707522
> *Thanks guys  for the compliments, its just a street cruiser...but with big dreams!! Color that I should go with is driving me nuts. Fawn, Brandywine, Root Bear or Cocoa Brown for that '70s feel...we'll see  :biggrin:
> 
> Over here in So. Cal we had a crazy weather day...here is  pic I snapped earlier when the sun was going down...
> ...


looks wicked man.
The brandywine or root beer would look cool. 
Im leaning that way if i ever get to that stage with mine. lol


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

skirts for sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=561769


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 1 2010, 12:08 PM~18711430
> *
> *


WE GONNA MEET UP THIS TIME IN VEGAS? :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 1 2010, 11:21 AM~18711514
> *WE GONNA MEET UP THIS TIME IN VEGAS? :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Oct 1 2010, 05:28 AM~18707522
> *Thanks guys  for the compliments, its just a street cruiser...but with big dreams!! Color that I should go with is driving me nuts. Fawn, Brandywine, Root Bear or Cocoa Brown for that '70s feel...we'll see  :biggrin:
> 
> Over here in So. Cal we had a crazy weather day...here is  pic I snapped earlier when the sun was going down...
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 19 2010, 08:48 PM~18607486
> *INVISIBLE EMPIRE HERE YOU GO HOMIE    HOUSE LOOKIN GOOD WITH NEW CHANCLAS
> 
> 
> ...


WASNT PLANNING ON THIS, BUT GOT A COUPLE OTHER THINGS IN THE WORKS!
OG 76 LANDAU 99K MILES,WAS ORIG 2 OWNER CAR!!!
SOME RUST AROUND BOTTOM OF LANDAU TOP :uh: OTHER THAN THAT CAR IS SOLID!!
INTERIOR IS A 9 OUT OF 10
HAS ALL FILLERS
BRAND NEW TIRES,RADIATOR,ALT,FAN CLUTCH,BELTS &HOSES,AND FLUIDS :biggrin: 
RUNS LIKE A TOP, DRIVE ANYWHERE
PM FOR MORE PICS AND PRICE IF YOUR SERIOUS, NO TRADES!!!
THANKS FELLAS, BIG RY  
PASSES SMOG WITH NO PROBLEM TOO!!!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 30 2010, 04:03 PM~18705023
> *:wow:  :naughty:
> *


Whats up Rich, how is everything? :wave: :wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 1 2010, 12:56 PM~18711735
> *YES SIR!!! :biggrin:
> *


IMMA HOLD YOU TO THAT, WE 0/2 WITH MEETING UP SAME AS H.A.P. :uh: AND I'M Y'ALLS CITY TOO

WE CAN DO BETTER THAN THAT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 1 2010, 05:28 PM~18714252
> *IMMA HOLD YOU TO THAT, WE 0/2 WITH MEETING UP SAME AS H.A.P. :uh:  AND I'M Y'ALLS CITY TOO
> 
> WE CAN DO BETTER THAN THAT
> *


DEFINETLY BROTHER!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 1 2010, 06:39 PM~18714646
> *DEFINETLY BROTHER!!!
> *


just kidnap his ass and head for L.A.


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Any Glasshouse Fest homies that live in Vegas or are going to the super show, feel free to stop me and say what's up if you see me while I'm there next week. Glasshouses are rare on the East coast especially ones that aren't on big wheels so I'd be grateful to get to meet as many of you as I can while I'm out there. I'll most likely be wearing a club shirt the whole time I'm out there so if you see it, don't hesitate!!!  Oh yea, I'll be the smaller of the 2 of us going most likely with a camera over my shoulder


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 1 2010, 03:02 PM~18713640
> *Whats up Rich, how is everything?  :wave:  :wave:
> *


DOING GOOD MARIO YOU READY FOR THE PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 1 2010, 08:28 PM~18715228
> *Any Glasshouse Fest homies that live in Vegas or are going to the super show, feel free to stop me and say what's up if you see me while I'm there next week. Glasshouses are rare on the East coast especially ones that aren't on big wheels so I'd be grateful to get to meet as many of you as I can while I'm out there. I'll most likely be wearing a club shirt the whole time I'm out there so if you see it, don't hesitate!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 1 2010, 11:28 PM~18715235
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I hope to meet as much as the fam as I can. We get in Thursday am and don't leave till Tuesday


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 1 2010, 07:19 PM~18714874
> *just kidnap his ass and head for L.A.
> *


CAN YOU SAY CISCO BURGER??? :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 1 2010, 08:30 PM~18715250
> *CAN YOU SAY CISCO BURGER??? :0
> *


hell fuckin yes


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 1 2010, 08:40 PM~18715320
> *hell fuckin yes
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 1 2010, 08:56 PM~18715449
> *:biggrin:
> *


we can visit brother jesse...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 1 2010, 09:24 PM~18715639
> *we can visit brother jesse...
> *


HE AINT MY BROTHER BUT WE CAN STOP BY ANYWAY!!


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Oct 1 2010, 07:39 PM~18714646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MUST BE GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 1 2010, 09:28 PM~18715228
> *Any Glasshouse Fest homies that live in Vegas or are going to the super show, feel free to stop me and say what's up if you see me while I'm there next week. Glasshouses are rare on the East coast especially ones that aren't on big wheels so I'd be grateful to get to meet as many of you as I can while I'm out there. I'll most likely be wearing a club shirt the whole time I'm out there so if you see it, don't hesitate!!!    Oh yea, I'll be the smaller of the 2 of us going most likely with a camera over my shoulder
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL BE CHILLIN WITH MY HOMIE SE SE SE SERIO!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 1 2010, 10:26 PM~18716061
> *COOL WE WILL BE IN NEXT THURSDAY AND OUT TUESDAY
> :0  :0  :0
> OOH WHAT'S THAT?
> ...


yea jesse James burger spot... food is good


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 1 2010, 11:35 PM~18716112
> *I'LL BE CHILLIN WITH MY HOMIE SE SE SE SERIO!!
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: Fuckin serio :rofl:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 2 2010, 01:35 AM~18716112
> *I'LL BE CHILLIN WITH MY HOMIE SE SE SE SERIO!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 2 2010, 12:35 AM~18716112
> *I'LL BE CHILLIN WITH MY HOMIE SE SE SE SERIO!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hahahah..


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 1 2010, 07:28 PM~18715230
> *DOING GOOD MARIO YOU READY FOR THE PICNIC :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir, dont think the rag will be ready but i'll be there to support :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 2 2010, 08:16 AM~18717404
> *Yes sir, dont think the rag will be ready but i'll be there to support :biggrin:
> *


that's all that matters....

only couple weeks away :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

WHEN IS THE PICNIC DATE AGAIN?


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 2 2010, 01:03 PM~18718930
> *WHEN IS THE PICNIC DATE AGAIN?
> *


i think someone said the 24th oct? i probably have school and it's my anniversary.

maybe i can pull it off. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

23rd


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 2 2010, 07:16 AM~18717404
> *Yes sir, dont think the rag will be ready but i'll be there to support :biggrin:
> *


COOL MARIO :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP ALL G HOUSE HOMIES GOT THE TAQUERO LINED UP FOR THE 23RD WE GOT ASADA FOR SURE BUT NEED INFO FOR THE SECOND MEAT SO LETS VOTE ON IT:
CARNITAS
CHICKEN
PASTOR
CHORIZO 1 VOTE 

REMEMBER ALL G HOUSE HOMIES THE MOST PARTICIPATION THE CHEAPER THE PRICE ON THE TAQUERO PLEASE BRING A 12PK SODA OR WATER
THIS IS OUR 3RD ANNUAL PICINIC SO LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

been a minute since i've been in here or even on lat it low for that matter, just returned from my little 3 1/2 months in sandland...








still trying to get back into the swing of things and back on a set schedule, sleeps been all screwed up, try doing that while trying to get as much time in w the family, which is a challenge when they are 17 and 24, they haven't got much time for good old pops, plus getting caught up on some of the updates i've been wanting to do to my crib that got put on hold....


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 2 2010, 09:42 PM~18721097
> *been a minute since i've been in here or even on lat it low for that matter, just returned from my little 3 1/2 months in sandland...
> 
> 
> ...


haha.. at first im like.. sandland is the bathroom?? lol..
no idea who you are man. but glad to see you made it ok.
Everything will fall into place for you. just give it a bit of time.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 2 2010, 07:42 PM~18721097
> *been a minute since i've been in here or even on lat it low for that matter, just returned from my little 3 1/2 months in sandland...
> 
> 
> ...


welcome back :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 2 2010, 05:39 PM~18720354
> *23rd
> 
> *


shit. definitely won't be there - school on sat.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 2 2010, 07:42 PM~18721097
> *been a minute since i've been in here or even on lat it low for that matter, just returned from my little 3 1/2 months in sandland...
> 
> 
> ...


WELCOME HOME BROTHER, AND THANK YOU FOR WHAT YOU DO FOR ALL OF US!! :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 2 2010, 09:52 PM~18721894
> *shit. definitely won't be there - school on sat.
> *


stop being a pussy and stop by for a minute.... :happysad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

welcome back bro...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 3 2010, 01:08 AM~18721983
> *WELCOME HOME BROTHER, AND THANK YOU FOR WHAT YOU DO FOR ALL OF US!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 3 2010, 03:28 AM~18722789
> *x2  :thumbsup:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

I got a 76 !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 2 2010, 06:25 PM~18718452
> *that's all that matters....
> 
> only couple weeks away :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Oct 3 2010, 01:12 PM~18723764
> *I got a 76 !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what's up homie, ain't seen you round here in a minute


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Oct 3 2010, 10:12 AM~18723764
> *I got a 76 !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 1 2010, 03:20 PM~18713326
> *WASNT PLANNING ON THIS, BUT GOT A COUPLE OTHER THINGS IN THE WORKS!
> OG 76 LANDAU 99K MILES,WAS ORIG 2 OWNER CAR!!!
> SOME RUST AROUND BOTTOM OF LANDAU TOP :uh: OTHER THAN THAT CAR IS SOLID!!
> ...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

my homie just bought this. 


ALL ORIGINAL DOCUMENTED MILES.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 3 2010, 05:29 PM~18725901
> *my homie just bought this.
> ALL ORIGINAL DOCUMENTED MILES.
> 
> ...


can you say score???


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 3 2010, 07:01 PM~18726129
> *can you say score???
> *


IT WAS THE ONE WE WAS TALKING ABOUT ON EBAY A FEW PAGES BACK


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 2 2010, 08:42 PM~18721097
> *been a minute since i've been in here or even on lat it low for that matter, just returned from my little 3 1/2 months in sandland...
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you made it home safe. Hope yourself and family is doing well.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 3 2010, 05:29 PM~18725901
> *my homie just bought this.
> ALL ORIGINAL DOCUMENTED MILES.
> 
> ...



goddammmm :worship: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :420: 

nice deal


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 3 2010, 08:39 PM~18727644
> *goddammmm :worship:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :h5:  :420:
> 
> nice deal
> *


reeeaaal nice!!


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/r...n/Unnamed-2.jpg 4sale or trade 760 587 8657


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 3 2010, 09:44 PM~18726517
> *IT WAS THE ONE WE WAS TALKING ABOUT ON EBAY A FEW PAGES BACK
> *


that's what I was thinking


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T  
just need my clips and ill almost be ready!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 3 2010, 05:29 PM~18725901
> *my homie just bought this.
> ALL ORIGINAL DOCUMENTED MILES.
> 
> ...


how does one know if its turned over
heres mine


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

look at the pedals... that a good indication...and how greasy the undercarriage is.... low miles mean fairly clean everything else...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

thats the original mileage,i was talking with the NEW owner, and he has talked to the previous owner, everything is documented, fucker is cleeeeaaaan!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 4 2010, 02:45 PM~18732054
> *thats the original mileage,i was talking with the NEW owner, and he has talked to the previous owner, everything is documented, fucker is cleeeeaaaan!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



hes pretty excited about the car too (as anyone would be). i think he has talked to everyone who has ever had the car in their possession. so yea, that IS original mileage.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 4 2010, 10:56 AM~18731051
> *how does one know if its turned over
> heres mine
> 
> ...


best way to check is to see how loose the drivers door is,,,,,,,,,,,
at that mileage the door should not have any up-down play in the doorhinge bushings.
if it has rolled over,100k that door will have about a 1 inch movement, and the door will sage when you close it.
no new paint job, steamed cleaned motor, new carpet, can never hide that! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 4 2010, 12:45 PM~18732054
> *thats the original mileage,i was talking with the NEW owner, and he has talked to the previous owner, everything is documented, fucker is cleeeeaaaan!! :thumbsup:
> *


that car was the shit!
look how many clean `76`s have surfaced up in the last few months,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
a bad ecomony is not alway a negative thing!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 2 2010, 10:35 PM~18722090
> *stop being a pussy and stop by for a minute....  :happysad:
> *


if you losers stick around until 4pmish i might be able to swing it. 

i have school out in BFE (aka chino) and will have to drive out to LA. :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 4 2010, 01:41 PM~18732954
> *if you losers stick around until 4pmish i might be able to swing it.
> 
> i have school out in BFE (aka chino) and will have to drive out to LA.  :angry:
> *


we'll be there til it gets dark


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 4 2010, 12:29 PM~18732355
> *that car was the shit!
> look how many clean `76`s have surfaced up in the last few months,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> a bad ecomony is not alway a negative thing!
> *


THAT CAR IS THE SHIT!! THERE WAS GUY IN VIRGINIA BEACH VA WITH A 58K MILE TRIPLE BLACK ONE!!! FUCKER WAS BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!!! 10,500.00 FIRM HE SAID. :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by justus_@Oct 3 2010, 11:46 PM~18728282
> *http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/r...n/Unnamed-2.jpg  4sale or trade  760 587 8657
> *


what the fuck is this...
lol


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 4 2010, 03:00 PM~18734026
> *THAT CAR IS THE SHIT!! THERE WAS GUY IN VIRGINIA BEACH VA WITH A 58K MILE TRIPLE BLACK ONE!!! FUCKER WAS BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!!! 10,500.00 FIRM HE SAID. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 4 2010, 05:04 PM~18734517
> *:0
> *


WHATS UP HESS?? :wave:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 4 2010, 06:11 PM~18735068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS RIGHT HERE IS REAL NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 4 2010, 06:11 PM~18735068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good saul....ever find the skirt trims?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF+Oct 4 2010, 08:38 PM~18735337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 on both


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 2 2010, 06:19 PM~18720934
> *SUP ALL G HOUSE HOMIES GOT THE TAQUERO LINED UP FOR THE 23RD WE GOT ASADA FOR SURE BUT NEED INFO FOR THE SECOND MEAT SO LETS VOTE ON IT:
> CARNITAS
> CHICKEN
> ...


PASTOR # 1
will be going to Vegas so if you parts let me know. (fri-sat-sun)


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 4 2010, 06:25 PM~18735930
> *PASTOR # 1
> will be going to Vegas so if you parts let me know. (fri-sat-sun)
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 4 2010, 07:25 PM~18735930
> *PASTOR # 1
> will be going to Vegas so if you parts let me know. (fri-sat-sun)
> 
> ...


LET ME KNOW IF YOUR THIS WAY CHOPPER!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 4 2010, 03:41 PM~18733895
> *we'll be there til it gets dark
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

My bro has a 76 I'm sure that when he baught it had a vin# on it right the dash but now it's missing so we think so my question is does a 76 caprice have a vin on that spot?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

SEATTLE C.L.


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 4 2010, 07:11 PM~18735068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: it looks bas ass homie


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Oct 4 2010, 08:31 PM~18736591
> *My bro has a 76 I'm sure that when he baught it had a vin# on it right the dash but now it's missing so we think so my question is does a 76 caprice have a vin on that spot?
> *


Yup


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 4 2010, 06:42 PM~18735387
> *looking good saul....ever find the skirt trims?
> *


Thanks ...i need to call Richee so i can pick up those trims. my car looks nice on that pic but the paint is jacked up when you see it in person :biggrin: my phone takes nice pics


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Oct 4 2010, 08:45 PM~18736754
> *:wow: it looks bas ass homie
> *


thanks Stomper ey u coming down to the house reunion?


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

que onda pues buey......:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 4 2010, 10:35 PM~18738136
> *Thanks ...i need to call Richee so i can pick up those trims. my car looks nice on that pic but the paint is jacked up when you see it in person :biggrin:  my phone takes nice pics
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 4 2010, 10:36 PM~18738153
> *thanks Stomper ey u coming down to the house reunion?
> *


yea hope you can make it out to Elysian


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 4 2010, 11:36 PM~18738153
> *thanks Stomper ey u coming down to the house reunion?
> *


im going to try to make it this year


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 4 2010, 10:35 PM~18738136
> *Thanks ...i need to call Richee so i can pick up those trims. my car looks nice on that pic but the paint is jacked up when you see it in person :biggrin:  my phone takes nice pics
> *


PINCHE SAUL SE LA COME TODA


WUS UP MIJA THAT GLASSHOUSE LOOKIN NICE FOO


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 4 2010, 11:37 PM~18736653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like Andy's old one


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 4 2010, 07:11 PM~18735068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD.....EVERYTIME I SEE THAT CAR I THINK IT'S MINE LOL!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 5 2010, 05:56 AM~18738981
> *looks like Andy's old one
> *


x2

thats what i was thinking.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 5 2010, 02:56 AM~18738981
> *looks like Andy's old one
> *


it's gotta be andys old one, aint another one like that in green!!! :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT uffin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 5 2010, 04:56 AM~18738981
> *looks like Andy's old one
> *


been around lincoln nebraska for atleast 10 years. was goin to shit but somebody restored it to near perfect


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

spotted this in vegas a couple months ago


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 5 2010, 03:53 PM~18742042
> *been around lincoln nebraska for atleast 10 years.  was goin to shit but somebody restored it to near perfect
> *


different one then, Andys was all original and perfect.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 5 2010, 05:26 PM~18742733
> *different one then, Andys was all original and perfect.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 5 2010, 02:26 PM~18742733
> *different one then, Andys was all original and perfect.
> *


HELL YES!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 4 2010, 05:11 PM~18735068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 5 2010, 02:55 PM~18742052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love those white walls.


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 4 2010, 06:25 PM~18735930
> *PASTOR # 1
> will be going to Vegas so if you parts let me know. (fri-sat-sun)
> 
> ...


How much for the side molding homie and are those the clips????


----------



## mr.aleman (Jan 2, 2010)

http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/r...n/Unnamed-2.jpg call 760 587 8657


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 4 2010, 06:25 PM~18735930
> *PASTOR # 1
> will be going to Vegas so if you parts let me know. (fri-sat-sun)
> 
> ...


hey bro, do you happen to have the passenger quarter side moulding.. :cheesy:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Oct 5 2010, 08:12 PM~18746911
> *How much for the side molding homie and are those the clips????
> *


$200 yes clips for one side only


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ_@Oct 5 2010, 09:30 PM~18747695
> *hey bro, do you happen to have the passenger quarter side moulding.. :cheesy:
> *


I have a extra (fender molding) (quarter molding) for passenger side


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 2 2010, 07:19 PM~18720934
> *SUP ALL G HOUSE HOMIES GOT THE TAQUERO LINED UP FOR THE 23RD WE GOT ASADA FOR SURE BUT NEED INFO FOR THE SECOND MEAT SO LETS VOTE ON IT:
> CARNITAS
> CHICKEN
> ...


 :wave: Rich, Pastor and I will see you at the picnic bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 2 2010, 10:08 PM~18721983
> *WELCOME HOME BROTHER, AND THANK YOU FOR WHAT YOU DO FOR ALL OF US!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 and :wave: Big Ry.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 6 2010, 07:55 AM~18749588
> *X2 and  :wave: Big Ry.
> *


 :wave: HOW YOU DOING VIC?? HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY BROTHER!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 6 2010, 06:53 AM~18749580
> *:wave: Rich, Pastor and I will see you at the picnic bro.
> *


10/4 VIC SEE YOU IN 2 WEEKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 4 2010, 06:11 PM~18735068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEEEEAN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

dont know if imma be able to make it glasshouse homies i need tailights for my caprice well atleast the plastci back piece cuz when the painter too it apart they broke from the back so i cant mount em..


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

EBAY #270644501796


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mr.aleman_@Oct 6 2010, 12:08 AM~18747500
> *http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/r...n/Unnamed-2.jpg    call  760  587 8657
> *


sorry dude. 
but your posting in the wrong topic.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 6 2010, 09:10 PM~18755121
> *EBAY #270644501796
> *


  
and where can i get me one of those nifty bug deflectors??
lol.
just buggin man. looks like a solid ride.
G/L with the sale


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 6 2010, 07:16 PM~18755187
> *
> and where can i get me one of those nifty bug deflectors??
> lol.
> ...


AN ANTIQUE STORE MAYBE!! :biggrin: MIGHT BE BACK ORDERED


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 6 2010, 07:10 PM~18755121
> *EBAY #270644501796
> *


C:\Users\user\Downloads\001.JPG


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 6 2010, 08:50 PM~18756161
> *C:\Users\user\Downloads\001.JPG
> *


THANKS BROTHER!! :h5:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Oct 6 2010, 11:30 AM~18751186
> *dont know if imma be able to make it glasshouse homies i need tailights for my caprice well atleast the plastci back piece cuz when the painter too it apart they broke  from the back so i cant mount em..
> *


JUST TOW IT J/K


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 6 2010, 07:57 AM~18749606
> *:wave: HOW YOU DOING VIC?? HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY BROTHER!!
> *


Doing good big Ry, getting ready for Vegas SS; should be up there by Friday am. I hope you and your family is doing very well also bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 6 2010, 08:32 AM~18749835
> *10/4 VIC  SEE YOU IN  2 WEEKS BRO :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Just landed in Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 5 2010, 10:10 PM~18747998
> *I have a extra (fender molding) (quarter molding) for passenger side
> *


  :biggrin: pm a price..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 6 2010, 09:18 PM~18755213
> *AN ANTIQUE STORE MAYBE!! :biggrin:  MIGHT BE BACK ORDERED
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 7 2010, 11:57 AM~18760191
> *Just landed in Vegas  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/665464/3


What the H 

with all those beat up cars


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Drivers side left. For sale


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

I have some inner quarter window plastics the ones that always get brittle or bent from the sun black really clean 200 bucks


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 7 2010, 07:27 PM~18762178
> *
> *


What up homie?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 7 2010, 04:46 PM~18762286
> *What up homie?
> *


NOT MUCH MAN, WHAT YOU DOING???


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 7 2010, 07:47 PM~18762290
> *NOT MUCH MAN, WHAT YOU DOING???
> *


Chilln in the hotel right now


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 7 2010, 04:51 PM~18762317
> *Chilln in the hotel right now
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Sup g house fam?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 04:54 PM~18762343
> *Sup g house fam?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 7 2010, 05:55 PM~18762351
> *:wave:
> *


Hey quite buying all these clean g houses and selling them :biggrin: , build one homie


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 05:00 PM~18762400
> *Hey quite buying all these clean g houses and selling them  :biggrin: , build one homie
> *


TRUST ME I GOT SHIT IN THE WORKS!! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 7 2010, 06:08 PM~18762463
> *TRUST ME I GOT SHIT IN THE WORKS!! :biggrin:
> *


Dont tease :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 05:18 PM~18762523
> *Dont tease :cheesy:
> *


THATS THE ONLY REASON IM SELLING THIS ONE!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 7 2010, 06:19 PM~18762532
> *THATS THE ONLY REASON IM SELLING THIS ONE!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Oct 7 2010, 05:40 PM~18761861
> *http://www.cardomain.com/ride/665464/3
> What the H
> 
> ...


damn.. dude coulda sold mad parts.. oh well.


----------



## 76 CO-PILOT (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT

hoping for some fresh ghouse pics from vegas.


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 7 2010, 07:25 PM~18763389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76 CO-PILOT_@Oct 7 2010, 09:17 PM~18763348
> *TTT
> 
> hoping for some fresh ghouse pics from vegas.
> *


X2 lol.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 3 2010, 06:29 PM~18725901
> *my homie just bought this.
> ALL ORIGINAL DOCUMENTED MILES.
> 
> ...



dang, thought mine ha low miles!

what was the ticket? and year?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 8 2010, 02:58 PM~18768317
> *dang, thought mine ha low miles!
> 
> what was the ticket? and year?
> *


GOTTA ASK ANDY THE PRICE, 76 LANDAU :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

sup fellas, just picked up a 95 caprice disc break rear end. any heads up i should know b4 i go at it??


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Oct 8 2010, 05:07 PM~18768690
> *sup fellas, just picked up a 95 caprice disc break rear end. any heads up i should know b4 i go at it??
> *


Did you get the driveline? I think you will also need a propotioning valve.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

did i need the driveline? i now bout the prop valve, how bout the rear break lines??


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Oct 8 2010, 05:27 PM~18768766
> *did i need the driveline? i now bout the prop valve, how bout the rear break lines??
> *


I used the driveline from the caddy I took the axle from, and then had to extend it 2 inches, the factory driveline wont work with the caprice axle. Not to sure on the break lines ask dirty


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks homie, anyone got any more info.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

is this guy (car owner) on here?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Oct 8 2010, 06:07 PM~18768690
> *sup fellas, just picked up a 95 caprice disc break rear end. any heads up i should know b4 i go at it??
> *


how much you pay, if you dont mind me asking. I am havin a tough time finding a caprice rear end up here where i am. Starting to think i'll have to buy a whole car and part out the rest. really dont want to do that.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Oct 8 2010, 06:27 PM~18768766
> *did i need the driveline? i now bout the prop valve, how bout the rear break lines??
> *


you could probably also tow it into a driveline shop to get one made up.. or the existing modded to fit the new rear end


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 9 2010, 09:00 AM~18771776
> *how much you pay, if you dont mind me asking. I am havin a tough time finding a caprice rear end up here where i am. Starting to think i'll have to buy a whole car and part out the rest. really dont want to do that.
> *


150, i got lucky been checkin at the local junkyards and they talking about 400+


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

couple Saturdays to go....


don't forget... the real supershow,glasshouse fest picnic... oct 23


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Oct 9 2010, 02:34 PM~18772760
> *150, i got lucky been checkin at the local junkyards and they talking about 400+
> *


damn man. 
that is a nice price. lol. good score. I have yet to find a junkyard that has a 90s caprice. there are a couple i have not checked in the city. Hopefully i get lucky. and dont get raped on the price. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 9 2010, 05:14 PM~18773297
> *couple Saturdays to go....
> don't forget... the real supershow,glasshouse fest picnic... oct 23
> *


cool.. 
maybe i can talk the old lady into a road trip for next years. lol..


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 9 2010, 03:14 PM~18773297
> *couple Saturdays to go....
> don't forget... the real supershow,glasshouse fest picnic... oct 23
> *


  hey waaassss up glasshouse peeps im a newbie to this topic just pic up my 74 about a month ago....is there going to be some kind of gathering of glasshouses :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Oct 10 2010, 08:18 AM~18776141
> * hey waaassss up glasshouse peeps im a newbie to this topic just pic up my 74 about a month ago....is there going to be some kind of gathering of glasshouses :wow:
> *


CONGRATS!!! OCT 23RD, ELYSIAN PARK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Who's going to the Ghouse Picnic from the IE so we could meet up and cruise them together down the Freeway to LA? Nothing would be more firme than caravaning in Glasshouses!! 

Im in Moreno Valley...who wants to hook up? I don't want to go down the 10 Fwy that is for sure...That thing is Brutal. 60 Fwy aint bad.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Oct 10 2010, 02:07 PM~18777140
> *Who's going to the Ghouse Picnic from the IE so we could meet up and cruise them together down the Freeway to LA?  Nothing would be more firme than caravaning in Glasshouses!!
> 
> Im in Moreno Valley...who wants to hook up? I don't want to go down the 10 Fwy that is for sure...That thing is Brutal. 60 Fwy aint bad.
> *


if you do get a cravan going get some pics for sure. that would be cool.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

from another topic.












> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Aug 30 2010, 10:43 PM~18446403
> *
> *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Oct 10 2010, 11:07 AM~18777140
> *Who's going to the Ghouse Picnic from the IE so we could meet up and cruise them together down the Freeway to LA?  Nothing would be more firme than caravaning in Glasshouses!!
> 
> Im in Moreno Valley...who wants to hook up? I don't want to go down the 10 Fwy that is for sure...That thing is Brutal. 60 Fwy aint bad.
> *


WHAT TIME YOU ROLLING DOWN THE 60FWY LET ME KNOW WILL MEET UP 60/605


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 9 2010, 02:14 PM~18773297
> *couple Saturdays to go....
> don't forget... the real supershow,glasshouse fest picnic... oct 23
> *




THATS A BIG 10/4 PHIL :biggrin:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 10 2010, 07:55 PM~18779946
> *WHAT TIME YOU ROLLING DOWN THE 60FWY LET ME KNOW WILL MEET UP 60/605
> *


dont know...what time is it going down? It would be firme to pick up homies as we go...60/605 sounds like a winner to me! 

My brother, cousin and homie are gonna cruise it on there Harleys along with me...should be a nice cruise.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Oct 10 2010, 08:20 PM~18780146
> *dont know...what time is it going down? It would be firme to pick up homies as we go...60/605 sounds like a winner to me!
> 
> My brother, cousin and homie are gonna cruise it on there Harleys along with me...should be a nice cruise.
> *


I NEED TO BE ON THE ROAD BY 11 TO MEET UP WITH THE TACO GUY
WE START HOOKING UP WITH THE G HOUSES ALL THE WAY DOWN
TO ELYSIAN LET ME KNOW IF YOU GONNA BE OVER HERE AT THAT TIME


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lowrideringforlife (Oct 11, 2010)

COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE WRESTLING TEAM AT LA PUENTE SCHOOL FOR MORE INFO HIT ME UP 
15615 Nelson Ave, La Puente, CA‎


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

dunno who's ride (club: one bad creation), but thumbs up. :wow:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

fuckin' smokin.


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 11 2010, 04:03 PM~18785689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass ride....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Oct 11 2010, 05:18 PM~18785788
> *Badass ride....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam alot of detail


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 11 2010, 06:56 PM~18786540
> *dam alot of detail
> *


AND A GOOD GAS TANK!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 11 2010, 04:03 PM~18785689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 11 2010, 07:42 PM~18786943
> *AND A GOOD GAS TANK!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 11 2010, 04:04 PM~18785699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats nice!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

$20 shipped.


these are nice.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 12 2010, 08:00 AM~18789991
> *$20 shipped.
> these are nice.
> 
> ...


SEND EM TO ME


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 12 2010, 11:45 AM~18790242
> *SEND EM TO ME
> *


PM sent


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 11 2010, 05:02 PM~18785678
> *dunno who's ride (club: one bad creation), but thumbs up.  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 11 2010, 04:03 PM~18785689
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! :wow:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

From the Vegas super show 2010 Shops Laggard.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 12 2010, 11:37 AM~18790537
> *From the Vegas super show 2010 Shops Laggard.
> 
> 
> ...


looks awesome man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 11 2010, 07:03 PM~18785689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that color looks good.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 12 2010, 07:42 AM~18790217
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up Rich :wave: :wave:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 12 2010, 03:08 PM~18792989
> *looks awesome man.
> 
> 
> *


Thanks socapots


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> From the Vegas super show 2010 Shops Laggard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Oct 9 2010, 02:14 PM~18773297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good idea..i would like to get some pics and vids if you guys caravan


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

HOMIE FROM THE CAR CLUB


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 12 2010, 05:39 PM~18793243
> *Thanks socapots
> *


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 12 2010, 08:33 PM~18794677
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: :yes:
> good idea..i would like to get some pics and vids if you guys caravan
> *


what'll it take to get a poster of that pic of all the cars from that first picnic?? 
or maybe not a poster but a bigger pic. like high quality? Or even a copy of the pic so i can have it printed here? or you got your shit online at a place pics can be ordered???

as you can see im pretty interested in it. lol.

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 12 2010, 06:05 PM~18795095
> *what'll it take to get a poster of that pic of all the cars from that first picnic??
> or maybe not a poster but a bigger pic. like high quality? Or even a copy of the pic so i can have it printed here? or you got your shit online at a place pics can be ordered???
> 
> ...


yea man couple other guys asked about that one pic from the first picnic...im gonna try to get one done this week and take a picture to show end result and perhaps take orders for anyone at the picnic...if you wont be there i can hook you up with the original file.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*
What's up Homies,
The Picnic is right around the corner, here's a little break down for all the new GLASSHOUSE RIDERS that are planning to attend this years picnic.



The run down for those that have never attended the Glasshouse Picnics: 

The Picnic will be at 
Elysian Park
1880 Academy Dr. Los Angeles, CA
Starting @ 12:00 - ???

We'll be having a Taquero for food and be splitting the cost evenly amongst The Glasshouse Members. As of today there is ** of us that are attending. The Taquero is charging us $$$$$ (so about $$$$ a piece), this is for All the tacos you can eat, that includes the Rice, Beans, sauces, Meats.

Please Note that if more Glasshouse Riders Show up, then the money we would have to pitch in would be lower, the less Riders show up then we would all have to pitch in a little more. The only ones that are pitching in are the Glasshouse Members friends & Family don't have to worry about nothing, the money will be collected that same day so no one thinks that they payed more then anybody else. Also if each of us brings "ONE" of the following twelve pack of water, soda or Beer (for the drinkers biggrin.gif ) would be cool and guarantee plenty of drinks for everyone at the picnic. 

P.S
Please remember that this Picnic is for GLASSHOUSE RIDERS done by GLASSHOUSE RIDERS, each one of us plays a big part in the overall success of the yearly Picnic. 
It's not a Car Show or a main stream picnic, there will be no judging just good old shooting the shit. All Glasshouses and Rag Houses are welcome, projects, daily drivers, show cars, come one come all. Just my 2. 

Thanks,
Sorry for all the reading, just want everything to go smoothly once again.


Smurf*


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 12 2010, 09:36 PM~18796084
> *
> What's up Homies,
> The Picnic is right around the corner, here's a little break down for all the new GLASSHOUSE RIDERS that are planning to attend this years picnic.
> ...


Ill try to make it this year homies....Hopefully i wont have to work....


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

heres the pic once again, hoping to take a better one on the 23rd with more rides :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 12 2010, 11:43 PM~18796159
> *heres the pic once again, hoping to take a better one on the 23rd with more rides :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


*What's up big Mike, hope everything is good with you and yours Big Dog.  *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 12 2010, 09:46 PM~18796192
> *What's up big Mike, hope everything is good with you and yours Big Dog.
> *


what up SMURF everything good over here  cant wait to chill with the glasshouse riders on the 23rd! :biggrin:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 12 2010, 09:43 PM~18796159
> *heres the pic once again, hoping to take a better one on the 23rd with more rides :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


A all Locked Up Pic would be SICK! Rolling down the Freeway even better!! We should meet up like in Walnut/Puente (57/60) on the way up!! 

I cant wait to be in the next Picnic Picture...rocking the Primer!!! Shaauuuu!

This is probably going to be the most Glasshouses together since they rolled off the line!! 


GLASSHOUSES UP...TO THE TOP!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*JUST WANTED TO TAKE A SECOND AND SHOUT OUT THE GLASSHOUSE FAM AND WHAT WE ARE . . .

WANNA GIVE A HUGE THANKS TO INVISIBLE EMPIRE FOR MAILING ME THE PARTS I NEEDED EVEN THO HE ONLY LIVES 40MIN AWAY SO I DIDN'T HAVE UGLY OLD ONES AND CONSTANTLY SEEING WHAT I NEED

AND AN EXTRA SPECIAL THANK YOU TO CHOPPER76 FOR DRIVING ALL THE WAY OUT LATE FRIDAY FROM CALI TO BRING ME THE LAST OF THE TRIM I NEEDED TO COMPLETE MY CAR,STAYING SATURDAY TO MAKE SURE I WAS OKAY AND RUNNING ME AROUND IN THE CITY I LIVE IN TO GET MY DRIVELINE FIXED SO I CAN ENTER IT IN THE SHOW...

THAT'S HUGE FELLAS FOR BROTHERS NOT IN YOUR CLUB TO DO THAT THAT MEANS ALOT AND WE ALL KNOW THESE PARTS ARE BARELY ONLINE OR IN JUNKYARDS,THEY ARE GETTING HARDER AND HARDER TO FIND.THANKS FOR ALL THE ENCOURAGEMENT AND COMMENTS ON MY THREAD AND PM'S.ONE LOVE.*


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> > From the Vegas super show 2010 Shops Laggard.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 12 2010, 10:36 PM~18796084
> *
> What's up Homies,
> The Picnic is right around the corner, here's a little break down for all the new GLASSHOUSE RIDERS that are planning to attend this years picnic.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 11 2010, 05:02 PM~18785678
> *dunno who's ride (club: one bad creation), but thumbs up.  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


This Glasshouse is beautiful, saw it close up at the super show.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 13 2010, 10:50 AM~18799638
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 13 2010, 12:30 PM~18800377
> *:wave:
> *


sup brother...any good news....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 12 2010, 08:37 AM~18790537
> *From the Vegas super show 2010 Shops Laggard.
> 
> 
> ...


DAM VIC SHE LOOKING REAL NICE BRO SEE NEXT WEEK


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 12 2010, 02:11 PM~18793015
> *Whats up Rich  :wave:  :wave:
> *


YOU READY MARIO :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 12 2010, 05:33 PM~18794677
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: :yes:
> good idea..i would like to get some pics and vids if you guys caravan
> *


LETS DO THIS HOMIE :run:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 12 2010, 09:36 PM~18796084
> *
> What's up Homies,
> The Picnic is right around the corner, here's a little break down for all the new GLASSHOUSE RIDERS that are planning to attend this years picnic.
> ...


 HEY HOMIE LET MEET UP 710 /+60 CALL ME


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 13 2010, 01:06 PM~18801224
> *sup brother...any good news....
> *


SUP PHIL :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

might be up in san berdo that weekend how do you get there from berdo


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 13 2010, 09:02 PM~18805321
> *SUP PHIL  :biggrin:
> *


sup bro.... couple weeks to go....


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 13 2010, 07:56 PM~18805207
> *LETS DO THIS HOMIE :run:
> *


 :0 FOR SURE HOMIE HIT ME UP (714) 415-8687 IM TAKING THE 5 NORTH AND I CAN MEET AT THE 710 & 60 :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

WHAT DOES A 76 NOSE IN GOOD SHAPE GO FOR???
PM ME ADVISE PLEASE THANKS!!
FOUND ONE AND WANT TO MAKE SURE ITS NOT TOO MUCH!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

quote=Rod Stewart,Oct 11 2010, 04:03 PM










More and more people bringing these houses out :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 13 2010, 08:53 PM~18805156
> *DAM VIC SHE LOOKING REAL NICE BRO SEE NEXT WEEK
> *


Thanks Rich, I am looking foward to next week bro; see you there at the glasshouse picnic.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 12 2010, 09:36 PM~18796084
> *
> What's up Homies,
> The Picnic is right around the corner, here's a little break down for all the new GLASSHOUSE RIDERS that are planning to attend this years picnic.
> ...


man you lost me half way :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 12 2010, 10:43 PM~18796743
> *JUST WANTED TO TAKE A SECOND AND SHOUT OUT THE GLASSHOUSE FAM AND WHAT WE ARE . . .
> 
> WANNA GIVE A HUGE THANKS TO INVISIBLE EMPIRE FOR MAILING ME THE PARTS I NEEDED EVEN THO HE ONLY LIVES 40MIN AWAY SO I DIDN'T HAVE UGLY OLD ONES AND CONSTANTLY SEEING WHAT I NEED
> ...


(BROTHERS) THAT'S THE KEY WORD :biggrin: 
 SHE LOOKED REAL NICE IN THE SUN


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 14 2010, 11:22 AM~18809991
> *(BROTHERS)  THAT'S THE KEY WORD  :biggrin:
> SHE LOOKED REAL NICE IN THE SUN
> *


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 10:59 AM~18809802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks keola808 for posting the pic.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 10:57 AM~18809784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one is nice.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Oct 14 2010, 08:45 AM~18808660
> *quote=Rod Stewart,Oct 11 2010, 04:03 PM
> 
> 
> ...


i seen this over @ prohopper,nice car!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 14 2010, 11:43 AM~18810148
> *Thanks keola808 for posting the pic.
> *


*no prob man...camera kinda crappy so sorry its kinda dark :roflmao: *


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 10:00 AM~18809812
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love this car! Sucka is bad...




9 more days....


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

My wife got into a head on collision in our 4Runner and it is down for the moment. Glasshouse on 13's and Juice is working Overtime. My Juice does that leaning crap at the moment when you turn. Im rocking Daytons with out a different rear end, it clears..but barely. Not trying to pop off a skirt or somethin so I roll locked up or rear down cause it lays...its the grocery/pick up son from school/take and pick up wife from work Glasshouse!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Had a great time at the super show this past weekend and got to meet a couple of the glasshouse homie. Dirty and BigBen it was great meeting you guys and getting a chance to chat for a bit,. Shops Laggard I got to see you "house", which is looking good by the way, but didnt get a chance to meet you....maybe next time homie! Invisible Empire, homie you're just too busy of a man to catch up with :biggrin: next time for sure homie


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 11:57 AM~18809784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 14 2010, 04:50 PM~18812526
> *Had a great time at the super show this past weekend and got to meet a couple of the glasshouse homie. Dirty and BigBen it was great meeting you guys and getting a chance to chat for a bit,. Shops Laggard I got to see you "house", which is looking good by the way, but didnt get a chance to meet you....maybe next time homie! Invisible Empire, homie you're just too busy of a man to catch up with  :biggrin: next time for sure homie
> *


SORRY BROTHER, BUT WE WILL CATCH UP ONE DAY MY MAN!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 12 2010, 11:43 PM~18796743
> *JUST WANTED TO TAKE A SECOND AND SHOUT OUT THE GLASSHOUSE FAM AND WHAT WE ARE . . .
> 
> WANNA GIVE A HUGE THANKS TO INVISIBLE EMPIRE FOR MAILING ME THE PARTS I NEEDED EVEN THO HE ONLY LIVES 40MIN AWAY SO I DIDN'T HAVE UGLY OLD ONES AND CONSTANTLY SEEING WHAT I NEED
> ...


GLAD IT WORKED FOR YOU BIG MARC, SEEMS LIKE ITS ONLY 40 MIN AWAY BUT IT TAKES MONTHS BETWEEN MEETING IN PERSON, LOL!! GLAD IT WENT WELL, AND YOU SAID IT BEST, THIS GLASSHOUSE FAMILY IS A BROTHERHOOD!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 13 2010, 09:03 PM~18806304
> *sup bro.... couple weeks to go....
> *


10/4 PHIL CAN'T WAIT BRO :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 13 2010, 10:35 PM~18807105
> *:0 FOR SURE HOMIE HIT ME UP (714) 415-8687 IM TAKING THE 5 NORTH AND I CAN MEET AT THE 710 & 60  :biggrin:
> *


COOL BIG MIKE CALL YOU NEXT SAT :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 14 2010, 07:58 AM~18808761
> *Thanks Rich, I am looking foward to next week bro; see you there at the glasshouse picnic.
> *


I GOT YOUR SEATING ARRANGEMENTS HOOKED UP YOU MEMBER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 12 2010, 10:43 PM~18796743
> *JUST WANTED TO TAKE A SECOND AND SHOUT OUT THE GLASSHOUSE FAM AND WHAT WE ARE . . .
> 
> WANNA GIVE A HUGE THANKS TO INVISIBLE EMPIRE FOR MAILING ME THE PARTS I NEEDED EVEN THO HE ONLY LIVES 40MIN AWAY SO I DIDN'T HAVE UGLY OLD ONES AND CONSTANTLY SEEING WHAT I NEED
> ...


COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT BETTER WELL PUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l.b. ryder_@Oct 14 2010, 07:41 PM~18814984
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 14 2010, 07:50 PM~18814344
> *I GOT YOUR SEATING ARRANGEMENTS HOOKED UP YOU MEMBER :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so what your saying is he's pulling it off the trailer this year :happysad: :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 14 2010, 07:44 PM~18814257
> *10/4 PHIL  CAN'T WAIT  BRO :wow:
> *



me either.....


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 14 2010, 07:50 PM~18814344
> *I GOT YOUR SEATING ARRANGEMENTS HOOKED UP YOU MEMBER :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I remember :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 14 2010, 08:57 PM~18815221
> *so what your saying is he's pulling it off the trailer this year :happysad:  :wow:
> 
> *


 :wave: harborareaPhil, damn you remember this :biggrin: . I might drive shops laggard this year all the way; it is about 350 miles one way :wow: , but thinking about it :biggrin: . But if I tow shops, I will take shops laggard off the trailer and post up with the rest of the family  . See you there bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Oct 14 2010, 12:37 PM~18810510
> *My wife got into a head on collision in our 4Runner and it is down for the moment. Glasshouse on 13's and Juice is working Overtime. My Juice does that leaning crap at the moment when you turn. Im rocking Daytons with out a different rear end, it clears..but barely. Not trying to pop off a skirt or somethin so I roll locked up or rear down cause it lays...its the grocery/pick up son from school/take and pick up wife from work Glasshouse!
> 
> 
> *


I hope your wife is okay, bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 14 2010, 04:50 PM~18812526
> *Had a great time at the super show this past weekend and got to meet a couple of the glasshouse homie. Dirty and BigBen it was great meeting you guys and getting a chance to chat for a bit,. Shops Laggard I got to see you "house", which is looking good by the way, but didnt get a chance to meet you....maybe next time homie! Invisible Empire, homie you're just too busy of a man to catch up with  :biggrin: next time for sure homie
> *


DOOZER thanks for your comment bro, we will hook up one day God willing.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 11:00 AM~18809812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this one also, very clean.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 14 2010, 08:31 PM~18814854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WUS LOOKIN AT THIS CAR WITH KITA UCE AND WE WUS JUST LOOKIN AT ALL THE DETAIL CONGRATS BIG MARK YOU REALLY DIT IT WITH THIS ONE HOMIE CAME OUT SICK


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

cool shit!


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 13 2010, 11:41 PM~18807142
> *WHAT DOES A 76 NOSE IN GOOD SHAPE GO FOR???
> PM ME ADVISE PLEASE THANKS!!
> FOUND ONE AND WANT TO MAKE SURE ITS NOT TOO MUCH!!
> *


it doesn't matter, if it is in good condition get it. you can't buy it from any catalog like a 58 through 64 Impala sheetmetal.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump for g houses


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76+Oct 14 2010, 11:22 AM~18809991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thanks for the love fam!!!*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 14 2010, 09:30 PM~18815606
> *:wave: harborareaPhil, damn you remember this  :biggrin: . I might drive shops laggard this year all the way; it is about 350 miles one way  :wow: , but thinking about it  :biggrin: . But if I tow shops, I will take shops laggard off the trailer and post up with the rest of the family   . See you there bro.
> *


lol.... you know I'm just fucking with you USO...I know you drive quite a distant and appreciate your support especially when there's brothers that live close by that don't show up....  

... and after seeing what happened to that poor 58' on a trailer.... drive yours :happysad: 


we should have some great pics this year with BIGMIKE's skills


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

best part of marc's display.... the plaque  


still got my harbor area one in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a bumper kit for sale/trade.
its real clean, painted burgandy and its got a 14" 100 spoke already in it.
lights and all that work.

only problem is that its welded to the bumper of my 76 impala.

looking to trade or sell AND get a new bumper.

if you're interested PM me, located in SAN DIEGO CA.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 14 2010, 10:20 PM~18816018
> *lol.... you know I'm just fucking with you USO...I know you drive quite a distant and appreciate your support especially when there's brothers that live close by that don't show up....
> 
> ... and after seeing what happened to that poor 58' on a trailer.... drive yours :happysad:
> ...


I know you are bro, but you are right I did not want to take Shops off that trailer because on those 13's I would spin the tires and the car would go side ways; that is why I left shops on the trailer. I put my 14 inch Daytons back on, so I could drive shops or try that trailer again :biggrin: .

That 58 was Perfect Score a third time World champion and it belongs to Chris up here; man my heart drop when I found out, but the good thing is that everyone is okay.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: USO Big Marc, the raghouse came out very nice.



























[/quote]


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Just bought this last night, 2 pumps 8 batts, rebuilt motor and tranny.
bumper kit FOR SALE/TRADE.
smells just like the last one i had. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Oct 15 2010, 01:48 AM~18817289
> *Just bought this last night, 2 pumps 8 batts, rebuilt motor and tranny.
> bumper kit FOR SALE/TRADE.
> smells just like the last one i had. :biggrin:
> ...


nice.... Elysian park.... oct. 23.... see it there :happysad:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Damn marks ride came out clean.....


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Oct 14 2010, 11:37 AM~18810510
> *My wife got into a head on collision in our 4Runner and it is down for the moment. Glasshouse on 13's and Juice is working Overtime. My Juice does that leaning crap at the moment when you turn. Im rocking Daytons with out a different rear end, it clears..but barely. Not trying to pop off a skirt or somethin so I roll locked up or rear down cause it lays...its the grocery/pick up son from school/take and pick up wife from work Glasshouse!
> 
> 
> *



DAMN BRO THAT HAPPENED TO ME IN MARCH THEY T BONED MY WIFES SAFARI
IT GOT TOTALED BUT LUCKY I HAD MY GRAND PRIX IF NOT I WOULD HAVE 
BEEN DRIVING THE G HOUSE :uh:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Oct 14 2010, 10:26 PM~18816075
> *I have a bumper kit for sale/trade.
> its real clean, painted burgandy and its got a 14" 100 spoke already in it.
> lights and all that work.
> ...


Pics 

i have a bumper to trade you


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 15 2010, 01:01 AM~18817338
> *nice.... Elysian park.... oct. 23.... see it there :happysad:
> *


thanks, i got an anniversary dinner that day though
:tears: 
ill make it to next years though


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 14 2010, 11:07 PM~18815917
> *Thanks for the love fam!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :x:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

bad ass fucking RAG HOMIE!!!


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:0 NICE!!!! PERFECT PIC.


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 14 2010, 07:31 PM~18814854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'M IN LOVE!!!!!!! MUCH PROPS! BAD ASS RAG!! :worship:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> best part of marc's display.... the plaque
> still got my harbor area one in the garage :biggrin:


*I got nervous when Kita brought his plaque over and said he wanted me to fly it...didn't think I was worthy enough.



:wave: USO Big Marc, the raghouse came out very nice.



























Click to expand...

[/quote]

Thanks USO I seen Shops Laggard looking clean as hell...I got alot of catching up to do!!!



Damn marks ride came out clean.....

Click to expand...

Thanks homie



:wow: :thumbsup: :x:

Click to expand...

 :biggrin: Thank you



bad ass fucking RAG HOMIE!!!

Click to expand...

Thanks












:0 NICE!!!! PERFECT PIC.

Click to expand...

I agree I like the angle,have to search all the topics cuzz I didn't take any pics...thanks for the compliment.



I'M IN LOVE!!!!!!! MUCH PROPS! BAD ASS RAG!! :worship:

Click to expand...

 :cheesy: Thanks brotha*


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 14 2010, 09:07 PM~18815917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!!! Love the color :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

The car won't be ready for this years picnic but next year for sure!! :biggrin:  Took this pic today with my cell, sorry it's blurry.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

FUCK YEA!!!!!


there's some badass rags out there....my homie from southbound dips a nice one around here... I'll build mine one day


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 15 2010, 09:53 PM~18824686
> *The car won't be ready for this years picnic but next year for sure!! :biggrin:   Took this pic today with my cell, sorry it's blurry.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: SHE LOOKING GOOD MARIO


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 16 2010, 08:21 AM~18826494
> *:wow: SHE LOOKING GOOD MARIO
> *


Thanks Rich, sending it to get pinstriped in a couple weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

super badass bro!!!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 12 2010, 06:42 PM~18794786
> *<span style='colorrange'>TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE
> 
> ONE BAD CREATION C.C
> ...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 14 2010, 09:20 PM~18816018
> *we should have some great pics this year with BIGMIKE's skills
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Mario, here go some of the flicks I took of your ride, sorry, not the best quality flicks, I took them with my Iphone. I'll take some new ones on Monday with the Camera..


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 16 2010, 08:58 PM~18830795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you DreamWork Customs (Chino & Liz) I am really happy the way the car came out, I couldnt ask for more!! I can't wait to see what Mike Lamberson is going to do with the pinstripe


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 16 2010, 10:14 PM~18830886
> *Thank you DreamWork Customs (Chino & Liz) I am really happy the way the car came out, I couldnt ask for more!! I can't wait to see what Mike Lamberson is going to do with the pinstripe
> *



YOU KNOW THAT MAKES 2 OF US. :roflmao: THE HARDEST PART IS OVER, I LOVE OUR COLOR COMBO, THE FACT THAT ALL MY MANS ART IS DIFFRENT, AND UNIQUE, NOW i AM ANTSY TO SEE WHAT MIKE DOES TO YOUR RIDE...


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 16 2010, 09:22 PM~18830928
> *YOU KNOW THAT MAKES 2 OF US. :roflmao: THE HARDEST PART IS OVER, I LOVE OUR COLOR COMBO, THE FACT THAT ALL MY MANS ART IS DIFFRENT, AND UNIQUE, NOW i AM ANTSY TO SEE WHAT MIKE DOES TO YOUR RIDE...
> *


The color combos are perfect. I also can't wait to see it in the sun on Monday, thats when it's going to really come to life. :biggrin:


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 16 2010, 09:58 PM~18830795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 16 2010, 08:58 PM~18830795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very hot


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 14 2010, 09:07 PM~18815917
> *Thanks for the love fam!!!
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 16 2010, 11:58 PM~18830795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks badass.. nice work man


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 16 2010, 08:39 AM~18826571
> *Thanks Rich, sending it to get pinstriped in a couple weeks.  :biggrin:
> *


COOL MARIO :wow:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 15 2010, 11:16 PM~18824896
> *I'll build mine one day *


:yes:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

(for sale) Will be going to the GLASSHOUSE Picnic (562)556-0461 CHOPPER


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 17 2010, 07:39 PM~18833086
> *(for sale) Will be going to the GLASSHOUSE Picnic (562)556-0461 CHOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


how much? :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 17 2010, 10:02 AM~18833192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HE WILL BE AT THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 16 2010, 08:58 PM~18830795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's some nice work homie love them patterns :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76+Oct 16 2010, 08:21 AM~18826494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you everybody for the positive feedback, I'm glad to be part of the GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE family!! Chino from DreamWork Customs in Ontario did all the work, still need to pinstripe it and clear it again. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 17 2010, 09:39 AM~18833086
> *(for sale) Will be going to the GLASSHOUSE Picnic (562)556-0461 CHOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Chopper, sorry I missed your call the other day. What you asking for the door edge guards? My wife ran over the set I had :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FAST QUESTION 4 YOU GUYS? ALL FRAMES FROM 71-76 CAPRICE OR IMPALA 2 OR 4 DOORS ARE INTERCHANGEBLE??????????


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 17 2010, 04:58 AM~18830793
> *thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


you goin to the picnic mike, il see u up there


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

less than a week away


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 17 2010, 06:10 PM~18836318
> *you goin to the picnic mike, il see u up there
> *


yessir, see you there


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 17 2010, 11:11 AM~18833248
> *HE WILL BE AT THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC
> *


is the car going to be there?
how do you know chop?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Oct 17 2010, 11:52 PM~18839140
> *is the car going to be there?
> how do you know chop?
> *


yea he said the glasshouse will be there


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

5days hno:


----------



## Justride (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Justride (Jul 29, 2008)

this was at a locoal show this past Sunday.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justride_@Oct 18 2010, 07:37 AM~18840404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justride_@Oct 18 2010, 07:37 AM~18840404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rag


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 15 2010, 10:53 PM~18824686
> *The car won't be ready for this years picnic but next year for sure!! :biggrin:   Took this pic today with my cell, sorry it's blurry.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE JOB CARNAL :rimshot:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 17 2010, 10:39 AM~18833086
> *(for sale) Will be going to the GLASSHOUSE Picnic (562)556-0461 CHOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE HARD TO FIND' AND WITH CLIPS :h5:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 16 2010, 01:31 PM~18827850
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE
> 
> ONE BAD CREATION C.C
> ...


I SOLD THIS HOMIE THE TRUNK :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 15 2010, 11:03 PM~18824785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 12 2010, 06:42 PM~18794786
> *HOMIE FROM THE CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS COMING OUT OF THE 818 VALLEY :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 5 2010, 09:06 AM~18740286
> *t t t
> *


YOU HAVE ANY UPDATES ON YOUR RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Justride (Jul 29, 2008)

one more pic


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Oct 18 2010, 01:28 PM~18843176
> *NICE JOB CARNAL :rimshot:
> *


Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Oct 18 2010, 01:29 PM~18843182
> *THOSE ARE HARD TO FIND' AND WITH CLIPS :h5:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

hopefully weather clears up


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

an old shot


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 18 2010, 04:16 PM~18843953
> *an old shot
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY MISS THAT CAR! :angel: I WILL BRING IT.... BACK TO LIFE! :yessad: NICE SHOT BY THE WAY BIKE MIKE :worship:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 17 2010, 05:28 PM~18834242
> *FAST QUESTION 4 YOU GUYS? ALL FRAMES FROM 71-76 CAPRICE OR IMPALA 2 OR 4 DOORS ARE INTERCHANGEBLE??????????
> *


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Oct 18 2010, 04:28 PM~18844056
> *I REALLY MISS THAT CAR! :angel: I WILL BRING IT.... BACK TO LIFE! :yessad: NICE SHOT BY THE WAY BIKE MIKE :worship:
> *


what happened to it?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Oct 18 2010, 02:28 PM~18843176
> *NICE JOB CARNAL :rimshot:
> *


*Thanks Bro.*


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 18 2010, 05:24 PM~18845260
> *Thanks Bro.
> *


Whats up Chino :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: Sup Mario...We are thinking of starting a thread for the shop.. lol..


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 18 2010, 05:29 PM~18845325
> *:wave:  :wave: Sup Mario...We are thinking of starting a thread for the shop.. lol..
> *


Don't know why you havent started one yet, with all the bad ass work you guys do you need to have one. I know you have tons of pictures, share the talent with everyone!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

WHAT TIME IS THE GLASSHOUSE PINIC ? PUT ME DOWN ON THE LIST


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Oct 18 2010, 05:51 PM~18845571
> *WHAT TIME IS THE GLASSHOUSE PINIC ? PUT ME DOWN ON THE LIST
> *


12/SUNDOWN :biggrin: REMEMBER THIS IS ONLY FOR
74 75 76 G HOUSE AND RAGS NO DONK SHIT PURE LOW LOWS


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 18 2010, 06:13 PM~18845849
> *12/SUNDOWN  :biggrin: REMEMBER THIS IS ONLY FOR
> 74 75 76 G HOUSE AND RAGS  NO DONK SHIT  PURE LOW LOWS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 15 2010, 10:53 PM~18824686
> *The car won't be ready for this years picnic but next year for sure!! :biggrin:   Took this pic today with my cell, sorry it's blurry.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
hands down a bad ass rag house!!!
just wait till its done!!!
much respect for the homie Mario and Chinos Dreamwork Customs (Chino & Liz)!!!
:biggrin: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Oct 18 2010, 03:28 PM~18844056
> *I REALLY MISS THAT CAR! :angel: I WILL BRING IT.... BACK TO LIFE! :yessad: NICE SHOT BY THE WAY BIKE MIKE :worship:
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 18 2010, 07:46 PM~18846209
> *Thanks Enrique.*


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has some 74 caprice parts forsale  in my post


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 18 2010, 06:26 PM~18844652
> *
> *


Short answer no. 1 2 and 3 frames are more or less all different do to the bumper brackets. 4 5 and 6 are more or less the same. Rag 4 door and 2 door frames are all the same from what I've seen. The hard top 4 doors and rags have some extra bracing welded to the floor of the car. I guess it was easier to do that instead of haveing to have another frame. The wagon frame is of course is different.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 18 2010, 06:46 PM~18846209
> *
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> hands down a bad ass rag house!!!
> ...


Trying to keep up with you player!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Oct 18 2010, 06:12 PM~18845138
> *what happened to it?
> *


:banghead:Took is apart to repaint it an other color  Then times got tuff! Just need little bit more time and it will happen. :nosad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Oct 19 2010, 09:22 AM~18850379
> *:banghead:Took is apart to repaint it an other color   Then times got tuff! Just need little bit more time and it will happen. :nosad:
> *


welcome to the club....took mine apart just to paint too.... now its on a bodycart...fuck it full resto


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 15 2010, 10:53 PM~18824686
> *The car won't be ready for this years picnic but next year for sure!! :biggrin:   Took this pic today with my cell, sorry it's blurry.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 19 2010, 03:55 AM~18848851
> *Short answer no. 1 2 and 3 frames are more or less all different do to the bumper brackets. 4 5 and 6 are more or less the same. Rag 4 door and 2 door frames are all the same from what I've seen. The hard top 4 doors and rags have some extra bracing welded to the floor of the car. I guess it was easier to do that instead of haveing to have another frame. The wagon frame is of course is different.
> *


thanks homie the reason i ask cuz theres a 74 impala og but has a bent frame


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 19 2010, 12:55 AM~18848851
> *Short answer no. 1 2 and 3 frames are more or less all different do to the bumper brackets. 4 5 and 6 are more or less the same. Rag 4 door and 2 door frames are all the same from what I've seen. The hard top 4 doors and rags have some extra bracing welded to the floor of the car. I guess it was easier to do that instead of haveing to have another frame. The wagon frame is of course is different.
> *


will my 4 door 76 impala frame fit my 2 door 76 impala?


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*What's cracken Homies, We're only a couple of days away from this years GLASSHOUSE PICNIC, Hope to see all the O.Gs there and meet some of the New Riders.  Let's try to make it bigger than last year.

A quick reminder, please remember that ALL of us in attendance will be contributing a small amount of change to pay for the Taco Man, the amount will be decided according to how many Riders show up. 
Also it was mentioned that if we all bring a twelve pack of one of the following water,soda, beer what ever you prefer will guarantee plenty of drinks for everyone at the picnic and their families. 
The Homie Chopper is bringing a 100 gallon ice chest so we can all just dump the drinks inthere.  


Thanks,
Smurf*


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

damn hope the weather for saturday goes from mostly cloudy to mostly sunny! :x: :420:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

_T T T_ :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

couple days to go


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem+Oct 14 2010, 08:45 AM~18808660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Very Nice Rides.*


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 19 2010, 09:04 PM~18856053
> *will my 4 door 76 impala frame fit my 2 door 76 impala?
> *


It should with no problem. From what I understand is the wagon frame is the on it's own. Tge sedans and rags are the same.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 20 2010, 12:00 AM~18857360
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 19 2010, 09:15 PM~18856862
> *damn hope the weather for saturday goes from mostly cloudy to mostly sunny!  :x:  :420:
> *


my reverse has been working for the last couple of weeks..I wish I could get a one day pass? I would bring it saturday? I have a friend with a truck and a trailer
(from premeiros) who owes me some favers.. maybe i can trailer my car from the valley and back..? the guy owes me $80 bucks!... wow its ths saturday? could I sell my car to a family member to get out of the fee's? is has not been tagged since Nov 08, this nov will be one year with no non op.. and no paid regestration..


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

More parts for 74 caprice and 75 caprice coming check my post :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

i still have real center gold daytons for sale.,. 14x7 without a scracth on them,,
Anyone with the game will tell you! A glasshouse with a real daytons will mount skirts
with stock brackets and no clearance issues.s Because British wire if offset different
just a little bit more shallow than 13's and china 14's....If you already shortened your rear end then even better,.. go the extra mile for $300 less then the $1.000 that real daytons should go for.,.. I'm willing to take some chrome chinas with no tires and 
$550 for my stamped authenticated non abused, glasshouse approved center gold 
100 spoke daytons.... 
!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 19 2010, 09:54 AM~18850619
> *welcome to the club....took mine apart just to paint too.... now its on a bodycart...fuck it full resto
> *


Yap you got that right! :yessad: Thats what I'm thinking of doing now! :biggrin: TTT for the glass houses!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 19 2010, 10:15 PM~18856862
> *damn hope the weather for saturday goes from mostly cloudy to mostly sunny!  :x:  :420:
> *


*Couple of rain drops wont hurt the paint :biggrin: *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Some of us are trying to meet up at the 60 fwy and the 710 fwy crossings, around 11:30 A.M so we can caravan to the park. 
If any one is interested PM me or the Homie Delegation.*

 :uh:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Oct 18 2010, 01:35 PM~18843227
> *YOU HAVE ANY UPDATES ON YOUR RIDE :biggrin:
> *



I GOT ALL MY PARTS BUT MY PAINTER JUST HAD A BABY SO THE OTHER THINGS I WANT DONE TO IT WILL HAVE TO WAIT A WHILE....SO I'LL BE AT THE PICNIC BUT WITHOUT MY CAR


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

3 more days till the fun begins


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE G HOUSES!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 20 2010, 05:28 AM~18858697
> *my reverse has been working for the last couple of weeks..I wish I could get a one day pass? I would bring it saturday?  I have a friend with a truck and a trailer
> (from premeiros) who owes me some favers.. maybe i can trailer my car from the valley and back..? the guy owes me $80 bucks!...  wow its ths saturday?  could I sell my car to a family member to get out of the fee's? is has not been tagged since Nov 08, this nov will be one year with no non op.. and no paid regestration..
> *


YOU OWE THAT DMV!
JUST THROW A PLATE FROM A DAILY ON THAT THING AND ROLL IT :biggrin: 
NOBODY GONNA CHECK


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 20 2010, 12:00 AM~18857360
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 20 2010, 10:59 AM~18860847
> *YOU OWE THAT DMV!
> JUST THROW A PLATE FROM A DAILY ON THAT THING AND ROLL IT :biggrin:
> NOBODY GONNA CHECK
> *


Yup many a times I've done that myself


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

SEE U VATOS SATURDAY!!!! CANT WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## members pit crew1 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 19 2010, 11:00 PM~18857360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I AIN'T POSTED IN HERE IN A WEEK OR TWO....I GUESS I AM HATING SINCE I CAN'T MAKE IT TO THE PICNIC :angry: 

YOU GUYS BETTER HOOK IT UP ON THEM PICS....ESPECIALLY THE FREEWAY PICS A FLEET OF GLASSHOUSES ROLLIN.....DAMN NOTHING COULD BEAT THAT!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

MINE IS JUST ABOUT DONE BUT STILL WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE FEST


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 20 2010, 01:00 AM~18857360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 20 2010, 04:41 PM~18864112
> *I AIN'T POSTED IN HERE IN A WEEK OR TWO....I GUESS I AM HATING SINCE I CAN'T MAKE IT TO THE PICNIC :angry:
> 
> YOU GUYS BETTER HOOK IT UP ON THEM PICS....ESPECIALLY THE FREEWAY PICS A FLEET OF GLASSHOUSES ROLLIN.....DAMN NOTHING COULD BEAT THAT!
> *


WILL DO DIRTY :yes:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 20 2010, 07:46 AM~18859864
> *Some of us are trying to meet up at the 60 fwy and the 710 fwy crossings, around 11:30 A.M so we can caravan to the park.
> If any one is interested PM me or the Homie Delegation.
> 
> ...


 :x:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 20 2010, 04:11 AM~18858778
> *i still have real center gold daytons for sale.,. 14x7 without a scracth on them,,
> Anyone with the game will tell you! A glasshouse with a real daytons will mount skirts
> with stock brackets and no clearance issues.s  Because British wire if offset different
> ...


YOU STILL ROLLING TO PICNIC :scrutinize:


----------



## 76 CO-PILOT (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 20 2010, 09:15 PM~18865839
> *:x:
> *


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

im trying to leave my house by 8:30 am...I should be waiting somewhere by the 60/710...let me know where fellas! I'll be there with plenty of time, who's rolling from the IE is what I want to know...almost here let me know.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Oct 20 2010, 11:22 PM~18867911
> *im trying to leave my house by 8:30 am...I should be waiting somewhere by the 60/710...let me know where fellas! I'll be there with plenty of time, who's rolling from the IE is what I want to know...almost here let me know.
> *


doesn't the picnic start till later though? I definately want to get some freeway shots so let's set a time and location


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 21 2010, 09:05 AM~18869357
> *doesn't the picnic start till later though? I definately want to get some freeway shots so let's set a time and location
> *


*I was thinking maybe the Staples parking lot off the 60 freeway and Atlantic Blvd.

If coming down the 60 fwy west, exit Atlantic Blvd. Right off the exit go straight through light and staples is on your left side.

If coming down the 710 North, merge 60 fwy East and first exit is Atlantic Blvd, exit Atlantic and turn left on Atlantic go under freeway under pass and first block (W1st street) turn left, staples will be on your left side.

Just a thought*


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has parts in for the 74 caprice builders hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Oct 20 2010, 11:22 PM~18867911
> *im trying to leave my house by 8:30 am...I should be waiting somewhere by the 60/710...let me know where fellas! I'll be there with plenty of time, who's rolling from the IE is what I want to know...almost here let me know.
> *


HEY FLIP I'M GONNA BE LEAVING MY HOUSE ABOUT 11AM I'LL BE MEETING MY HOMIE SMURF ON THE 60FWY AND ATLANTIC BLVD AT THE STAPLES PARKING LOT
SO PM ME YOUR NUMBER SO WE COULD HOOK IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 21 2010, 07:05 AM~18869357
> *doesn't the picnic start till later though? I definately want to get some freeway shots so let's set a time and location
> *


HEY BIG MIKE I'LL CALL YOU TODAY THE TACO GUY IS GONNA GET THERE AT 12NOON :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 21 2010, 08:23 AM~18869998
> *HEY BIG MIKE I'LL CALL YOU TODAY THE TACO GUY IS GONNA GET THERE AT 12NOON :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good homie thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 21 2010, 07:49 AM~18869665
> *I was thinking maybe the Staples parking lot off the 60 freeway and Atlantic Blvd.
> 
> If coming down the 60 fwy west, exit Atlantic Blvd. Right off the exit go straight through light and staples is on your left side.
> ...


Cool so we can be on the freeway by about 11:30 :thumbsup:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 21 2010, 07:49 AM~18869665
> *I was thinking maybe the Staples parking lot off the 60 freeway and Atlantic Blvd.
> 
> If coming down the 60 fwy west, exit Atlantic Blvd. Right off the exit go straight through light and staples is on your left side.
> ...


Staples it is...I just want to leave early before the ol lady starts asking to do crap :nono: ...Im gone! been wanting to do this for a long time so I am off early! hehehe. :sprint: 

for whoever needs it 951-251-3192...Flip

hope it dont rain, I got no wipers. Where is the fuse for that sukka? I don't see it in my fuse box. I used "Rain X"...works good so far.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Oct 21 2010, 12:22 PM~18871859
> *Staples it is...I just want to leave early before the ol lady starts asking to do crap :nono: ...Im gone! been wanting to do this for a long time so I am off early! hehehe.  :sprint:
> 
> for whoever needs it 951-251-3192...Flip
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

..... :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 15 2010, 10:53 PM~18824686
> *The car won't be ready for this years picnic but next year for sure!! :biggrin:   Took this pic today with my cell, sorry it's blurry.
> 
> 
> ...




TTT CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT HIT THE STREETS. YOUR GOING TO KILL EM WITH THIS ONE


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 21 2010, 09:32 PM~18875047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats lookin good man.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 21 2010, 06:54 PM~18874635
> *TTT CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT HIT THE STREETS. YOUR GOING TO KILL EM WITH THIS ONE
> *



*It is Killer huh??? *:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 21 2010, 10:00 PM~18875322
> *thats lookin good man.
> *


Thanks! but that was last year.
changing it up a little for next year


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric0425+Oct 21 2010, 05:54 PM~18874635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Chino & Liz :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy+Oct 20 2010, 06:25 PM~18865285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking good!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 21 2010, 08:21 PM~18875515
> *Thanks! but that was last year.
> changing it up a little for next year
> 
> ...


Aw Damn :wow: :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

"TOUCH OF CLASS" FRM RARECLASS CC IE 74 IMPALA


----------



## Senor Dibujo (Mar 10, 2009)

Woke up thinkin bout glass houses...so till I can find someone willin 2 trade my 95 big body for a koo 75 caprice I gotta settle for drawin em...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 21 2010, 08:32 PM~18875047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Senor Dibujo_@Oct 22 2010, 03:49 AM~18878084
> *Woke up thinkin bout glass houses...so till I can find someone willin 2 trade my 95 big body for a koo 75 caprice I gotta settle for drawin em...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC CARNAL


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 21 2010, 07:32 PM~18875047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :nicoderm:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jun 9 2008, 05:18 PM~10831922
> *thanks to brn2ridelo and his advice i bought these spacers for the front and they work great,no grinding. got them on ebay..if you need some hit me up ill give you the guys email.
> 
> 
> ...


I have a pair of these for sale $70 shipped in US


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

This weather does not look like it is letting up...pinche clouds wont jam...Im still gonna do it Gangster Style and roll all the way to LA with no Wipers!! 

We only got...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRwNNLfss2o&ob=av2e


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

damn homie !, you should seriously think about making t-shirts with this drawing along with other years , i know i'd buy some !


> _Originally posted by Senor Dibujo_@Oct 22 2010, 05:49 AM~18878084
> *Woke up thinkin bout glass houses...so till I can find someone willin 2 trade my 95 big body for a koo 75 caprice I gotta settle for drawin em...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

no rain in the forecast for tomarrow the glass house pinic is a green light


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Oct 22 2010, 08:58 AM~18879922
> * damn homie !, you should seriously think about making t-shirts with this drawing along with other years , i know i'd buy some !
> *



I got the silk screening on this end!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Senor Dibujo_@Oct 22 2010, 03:49 AM~18878084
> *Woke up thinkin bout glass houses...so till I can find someone willin 2 trade my 95 big body for a koo 75 caprice I gotta settle for drawin em...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

What's up Homies,
The Picnic is right around the corner, here's a little break down for all the new GLASSHOUSE RIDERS that are planning to attend this years picnic.

The run down for those that have never attended the Glasshouse Picnics: 
The Picnic will be at 
Elysian Park
1880 Academy Dr. Los Angeles, CA
Starting @ 12:00 - ???

We'll be having a Taquero for food and be splitting the cost evenly amongst The Glasshouse Members. As of today there is ** of us that are attending. The Taquero is charging us $$$$$ (so about $$$$ a piece), this is for All the tacos you can eat, that includes the Rice, Beans, sauces, Meats.

Please Note that if more Glasshouse Riders Show up, then the money we would have to pitch in would be lower, the less Riders show up then we would all have to pitch in a little more. The only ones that are pitching in are the Glasshouse Members friends & Family don't have to worry about nothing, the money will be collected that same day so no one thinks that they payed more then anybody else. Also if each of us brings "ONE" of the following twelve pack of water, soda or Beer (for the drinkers biggrin.gif ) would be cool and guarantee plenty of drinks for everyone at the picnic. 

P.S
Please remember that this Picnic is for GLASSHOUSE RIDERS done by GLASSHOUSE RIDERS, each one of us plays a big part in the overall success of the yearly Picnic. 
It's not a Car Show or a main stream picnic, there will be no judging just good old shooting the shit. All Glasshouses and Rag Houses are welcome, projects, daily drivers, show cars, come one come all. Just my 2. 

Thanks,
Sorry for all the reading, just want everything to go smoothly once again.

Smurf


----------



## Senor Dibujo (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Oct 22 2010, 09:58 AM~18879922
> * damn homie !, you should seriously think about making t-shirts with this drawing along with other years , i know i'd buy some !
> *


Thanx, If my $ is right an enuff ppl are interested I'd definitely bust out a few t's....


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 21 2010, 07:32 PM~18875047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Clean homie :thumbsup: x2


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Senor Dibujo_@Oct 22 2010, 12:17 PM~18880894
> *Thanx, If my $ is right an enuff ppl are interested I'd definitely bust out a few t's....
> *


Count me in USO but don't forget to take the top *OFF* for me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

[/quote]


ready for tomarrow


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i like the look of the rays on donalds 76


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

~GLASSHOUSE PICNIC!~ :thumbsup: 

I'll just wait for the pictures! :drama:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

HVAE FUN FELLAS! DONT FORGET THE PICS!!!!


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 22 2010, 04:02 PM~18882864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LUV THAT PIC HOMIE.....


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 22 2010, 03:02 PM~18882864
> *
> 
> 
> ...



No disrespect in any way, rolling in a Glasshouse in Chicago just trips me out! 

Stay Down...that pic is BAD! Must turn ALOT of heads!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Senor Dibujo_@Oct 22 2010, 05:49 AM~18878084
> *Woke up thinkin bout glass houses...so till I can find someone willin 2 trade my 95 big body for a koo 75 caprice I gotta settle for drawin em...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good man!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 22 2010, 03:02 PM~18882864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUP HUGO SHE LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 22 2010, 10:30 AM~18880565
> *What's up Homies,
> The Picnic is right around the corner, here's a little break down for all the new GLASSHOUSE RIDERS that are planning to attend this years picnic.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Oct 22 2010, 02:58 PM~18882814
> *~GLASSHOUSE PICNIC!~  :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll just wait for the pictures! :drama:
> *


10/4 HOMIE BIG MIKES TAKES SOME BAD ASS PICS STAY TUNE hno:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TO ALL G HOUSE HOMIES FROM FAR AND NEAR BE SAFE ON THE ROAD AND SEE YOU TOM. :naughty:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

*TTT *


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Wish I could've made it,everyone have a safe trip.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 22 2010, 11:30 AM~18880565
> *What's up Homies,
> The Picnic is right around the corner, here's a little break down for all the new GLASSHOUSE RIDERS that are planning to attend this years picnic.
> 
> ...


 i was going to take my own grill, but your having your own catering ? again $10 a taco


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Senor Dibujo_@Oct 22 2010, 03:49 AM~18878084
> *Woke up thinkin bout glass houses...so till I can find someone willin 2 trade my 95 big body for a koo 75 caprice I gotta settle for drawin em...
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN YOU GOT TALENT! :cheesy: 
i wonder when you actully get to build
your own how its really going to turn out!!! 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hahahaha..... yea sorry pepes... 

unfortunately some peeps didn't show up.... everyone had to drop a couple extra...

but you know what I met some new brothers and had a fuckin blast... that many glasshouses 

I can't wait for my 76' to be ready....


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 21 2010, 10:21 PM~18875515
> *Thanks! but that was last year.
> changing it up a little for next year
> 
> ...


 haha.
looks better already. lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Oct 22 2010, 06:02 PM~18882861
> *HVAE FUN FELLAS! DONT FORGET THE PICS!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Oct 22 2010, 09:59 AM~18880346
> *I got the silk screening on this end!
> *


I need some done asap too homie hopefully well talk today


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Oct 22 2010, 09:53 AM~18880294
> *no rain in the forecast for tomarrow the glass house pinic is a green light
> *


Its raining over here in OC but fuck it im still rollin hopefully we get some sun


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Oct 22 2010, 01:30 PM~18880565
> *What's up Homies,
> The Picnic is right around the corner, here's a little break down for all the new GLASSHOUSE RIDERS that are planning to attend this years picnic.
> 
> ...


dammmmmmm i want to go to bad im 2,800 miles away,


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

NO RAIN IN THE IE :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

been raining all night here in Carson


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fuck just woke up.... it's pouring


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

It don't look bad out here in the IE, I am going to Kamakazi it and roll up there with no wipers!!! Im about ready to head out right now incase any unforseeable drama gonna just cruise 55 low and slow.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Oct 23 2010, 08:08 AM~18887192
> *It don't look bad out here in the IE, I am going to Kamakazi it and roll up there with no wipers!!! Im about ready to head out right now incase any unforseeable drama gonna just cruise 55 low and slow.
> *


put some rain-x on that windshield while it is dry and the water will just roll off while your driving


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Oct 23 2010, 07:08 AM~18887192
> *It don't look bad out here in the IE, I am going to Kamakazi it and roll up there with no wipers!!! Im about ready to head out right now incase any unforseeable drama gonna just cruise 55 low and slow.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 23 2010, 06:49 AM~18887121
> *fuck just woke up.... it's pouring
> *



NO RAIN HERE IN AVOCADO HEIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

let's do this....


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Hope you all had a Great time.*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

>


 ready for tomarrow 
[/quote]


nice line :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

Flips ride


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

glass house fest 2010
































some from my back yard
























and a few more in storage :wow:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

It was nice seeing everyone outhere today had a good time


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 23 2010, 04:56 PM~18890040
> *It was nice seeing everyone outhere today had a good time
> *


x2 good times homies thanks for the food :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

badass ride


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Was up Mike post up some more pics homie, i was looking forward for this picnic once again and like last time i had to work.....


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Oct 23 2010, 05:28 PM~18890228
> *Was up Mike post up some more pics homie, i was looking forward for this picnic once again and like last time i had to work.....
> *


what up Jose the picnic was cool..ill post a few now and the rest later. i also got video and so did the homie Yastuvo, more to come


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> HELL YEAH!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 23 2010, 06:25 PM~18890208
> *badass ride
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Oct 23 2010, 04:19 PM~18889508
> *glass house fest 2010
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Any nos 76 crest for the front clip for sale


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84+Oct 23 2010, 03:19 PM~18889508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks good guys, sorry i couldnt make it this year but will be there next year for sure!!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats so fuckin wicked man. I gotta make this one year. drive the glass to.. dont know how long of a drive it is. but i know its damn far. lol. 

and mr.g.. you got a damn nice stash there man.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

BAD ASS PICS BIG MIKE IT WAS NICE MEETING U


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i guess a day and 8 hours aint that bad.. lol. man it sucks living up here. haha.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 23 2010, 05:33 PM~18890256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIGMIKE FOR THE BAD ASS PICS :biggrin:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 23 2010, 06:30 PM~18890241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GANGSTER ASS PICS :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 23 2010, 06:33 PM~18890256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Oct 23 2010, 04:19 PM~18889508
> *glass house fest 2010
> 
> 
> ...


no wonder i'm having a hard time findin one up here in washington state... you got them all homie... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 23 2010, 07:24 PM~18890822
> *THANKS BIGMIKE FOR THE BAD ASS PICS :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homies!  ill post more tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Oct 23 2010, 04:19 PM~18889508
> *glass house fest 2010
> 
> 
> ...


if you have an extra clip (76) let me know


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

DAM REALLY WANTED TO MAKE IT TODAY


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

I SAW ALL THE REAL GLASS RIDERS TODAY! TRUE LOVE PRIMOS!!!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

BEST PICNIC EVER..GOOD TIMES


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Me and Jr had a great time today; it was good to see everyone, too.

The taco guy did it again with the food, way to go and thank you for being there again doing your thing; I cannot for get the ladies that were serving us, a big thank you.

I would like to thank Rich (Pride cc) for calling me to make sure that I made it home safe, that is how we do it, the glasshouse/Raghouse family.

Made it home @ 11:05 pm.

Stay  from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I am so glad the other people went. i hope old friends got see each other 
and people made new friends in the Glasshouse family.. You guys always keep 
the Glasshouse inspiration alive.. God Bless...
i love to see more pictures..thanks again Mike..


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

hi everybody, i'm a french rider and i have some big difficulties to find a battery tray for my glasshouse 76?? someone knows where i can find it? thanks guys. :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Looks like the picnic was a success once again :thumbsup: maybe one of these years I'll make a trip out there for it





> _Originally posted by del barrio_@Oct 24 2010, 06:29 AM~18892651
> *hi everybody, i'm a french rider and i have some big difficulties to find a battery tray for my glasshouse 76?? someone knows where i can find it? thanks guys. :biggrin:
> *


If you can't find anyone selling one, keep checking ebay. I've seen them on there before


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

I finally got time to go through, upload and post all my pics from the Super Show. Fell free to check them out.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=566290



Here are the ones of the houses that I took though for all my house brothers


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

I had a great time also the tacos were great LB Ryder and my self got there a little late but came and represented . I don't want to sound like a broken record but fuck it . It was great to see all the new and old faces . The unity on what I saw was great . I believe on the next one there will be some changes to make even better . Ill make sure I hit the next one next year maybe with a little something my self .  :biggrin: Thanks for the love Tjones :biggrin:


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 24 2010, 12:45 PM~18892769
> *If you can't find anyone selling one, keep checking ebay. I've seen them on there before
> *


thanks! it don't exist a reproduction of this battery tray?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Oct 23 2010, 08:02 PM~18891088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE HAD I GREAT TIME CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Oct 24 2010, 05:45 AM~18892819
> *I had a great time also  the tacos were great  LB Ryder and my self got there a little late  but  came and represented .  I don't want to sound like a broken record but fuck it . It was great to see all the new and old faces .  The unity on what I saw was great .  I believe on the next one there will be some changes  to make even  better .  Ill make sure I hit the next one next  year maybe with a little something my self .   :biggrin:  Thanks for the love Tjones  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 23 2010, 10:41 PM~18892214
> *Me and Jr had a great time today; it was good to see everyone, too.
> 
> The taco guy did it again with the food, way to go and thank you for being there again doing your thing; I cannot for get the ladies that were serving us, a big thank you.
> ...


NO PROBLEM VIC AND JR YOU BOTH ARE TRUE RIDERS DRIVING ALL THE WAY DOWN AND SHOWING SUPPORT TO THE G HOUSE FAMILY IT WAS GREAT SEEING YOU BOTH GLAD YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE UNTIL THE NEXT ONE BE SAFE BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 24 2010, 05:56 AM~18892773
> *I finally got time to go through, upload and post all my pics from the Super Show. Fell free to check them out.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=566290
> ...


 :wave: DOOZER, thanks for the pics of Shops Laggard. Stay  from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> I finally got time to go through, upload and post all my pics from the Super Show. Fell free to check them out.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=566290
> Here are the ones of the houses that I took though for all my house brothers
> ...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 24 2010, 10:22 AM~18893605
> *NO PROBLEM VIC AND JR YOU BOTH ARE TRUE RIDERS DRIVING ALL THE WAY DOWN AND SHOWING SUPPORT TO THE G HOUSE FAMILY IT WAS GREAT SEEING YOU BOTH GLAD YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE UNTIL THE NEXT ONE  BE SAFE BRO  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> > I finally got time to go through, upload and post all my pics from the Super Show. Fell free to check them out.
> >
> > http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=566290
> > Here are the ones of the houses that I took though for all my house brothers
> ...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 24 2010, 05:56 AM~18892773
> *I finally got time to go through, upload and post all my pics from the Super Show. Fell free to check them out.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=566290
> ...


 :cheesy: 
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Oct 24 2010, 01:27 PM~18893629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem guys, too bad we didn't get a chance to meet


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP CHOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 24 2010, 02:42 PM~18895131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass Pic!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 24 2010, 06:42 PM~18895131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you really get your finger in the pic???


----------



## Senor Dibujo (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Oct 22 2010, 10:46 PM~18885982
> *DAMN YOU GOT TALENT! :cheesy:
> i wonder when you actully get to build
> your own how its really going to turn out!!!
> ...


Thanx homie, I'm just hoping I get to build one half as nice as the ones in this thread...gotta find one first tho...


----------



## Senor Dibujo (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 22 2010, 12:25 PM~18880954
> *Count me in USO but don't forget to take the top OFF for me!!! :biggrin:
> *


Gotta dig thru some old stuff, but I got a koo rag house drawin that alotta ppl like, ill post it as soon as I find it


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 24 2010, 02:54 PM~18895198
> *Did you really get your finger in the pic???
> *


Yea man its off my phone, I can fix that but I just posted from straight from my phone


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 24 2010, 08:23 PM~18895786
> *Yea man its off my phone, I can fix that but I just posted from straight from my phone
> *


No poblem homie, just bustin your chops a bit . You always come up with some nice pics


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 24 2010, 04:48 PM~18895992
> *No poblem homie, just bustin your chops a bit . You always come up with some nice pics
> *


 :biggrin: thanks gonna post a few more right now :yes:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:0


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Where do I start...I just got home, 34 hours later and one helluva story! I had 2 crazy freeway dramas!! right after the pic of when we are on the freeway I was doing about 70 locked up and something took a chunk out of my hose. My car lays frame and I was grinding my cross member and gave Big Mike and HA Phil/Lunatic a firework show! Not Cool! Getting my car off the fwy was another mission then with the help of Big Mike, Big Rich and my Brothers I was back in action 3 hours later. Made it to the picnic all late but chilled...then the ride home! My drive shaft almost fell off, all 4 bolts were almost completly off! Side of the fwy, called up Rich asked for some ?'s and an hour later we were off! The rest was a good time in my Neighborhood in O*C...

Big Mike if you got pics of the Fireworks...post em! 

Ghouse Rider...an I'm out!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Oct 24 2010, 05:52 PM~18896546
> *Where do I start...I just got home, 34 hours later and one helluva story! I had 2 crazy freeway dramas!! right after the pic of when we are on the freeway I was doing about 70 locked up and something took a chunk out of my hose. My car lays frame and I was grinding my cross member and gave Big Mike and HA Phil/Lunatic a firework show! Not Cool! Getting my car off the fwy was another mission then with the help of Big Mike, Big Rich and my Brothers I was back in action 3 hours later. Made it to the picnic all late but chilled...then the ride home! My drive shaft almost fell off, all 4 bolts were almost completly off! Side of the fwy, called up Rich asked for some ?'s and an hour later we were off! The rest was a good time in my Neighborhood in O*C...
> 
> Big Mike if you got pics of the Fireworks...post em!
> ...


yea man gettin off the fwy was a must with those damn trucks passing by at 70mph, glad you were able to fix it and make it to the picnic. i posted the one and only pic i got homie.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Oct 24 2010, 05:52 PM~18896546
> *Where do I start...I just got home, 34 hours later and one helluva story! I had 2 crazy freeway dramas!! right after the pic of when we are on the freeway I was doing about 70 locked up and something took a chunk out of my hose. My car lays frame and I was grinding my cross member and gave Big Mike and HA Phil/Lunatic a firework show! Not Cool! Getting my car off the fwy was another mission then with the help of Big Mike, Big Rich and my Brothers I was back in action 3 hours later. Made it to the picnic all late but chilled...then the ride home! My drive shaft almost fell off, all 4 bolts were almost completly off! Side of the fwy, called up Rich asked for some ?'s and an hour later we were off! The rest was a good time in my Neighborhood in O*C...
> 
> Big Mike if you got pics of the Fireworks...post em!
> ...


WHATS UP FLIP GLADE YOU MADE IT HOME IN ONE PIECE WHAT HAPPENED WITH THE MIRROR :biggrin: THANKS FOR ROLLIN AND NICE MEETING YOU HOMIE


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

Has anyone ever put a piston pump in a glasshouse if so let me know i have one and im almost ready to cut her


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 24 2010, 07:00 PM~18896629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 23 2010, 05:51 PM~18890339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIGMIKE FOR MY NEW AVATAR :worship:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

made it to the glasshouse fest, was late but showed up anyway for support!! me and T. JONES, can't wait till next years glasshouse fest. hopefully will be in mines!!!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

[nice car man. where did you get the molding for the side windows near the back thanks


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

nice car man. hey could you let me know where you got the molding for the side window. near the back thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

glad to see everyone got back alright... was a fucking blast like always...


thanks for everyone who rolled out...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

what r all the trims made of on a 74 caprice ?? stainless , aluminum , ?? wat about the side trim?? thanks


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 24 2010, 07:44 PM~18896465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GONNA NEED SOME NAMES WITH THIS PIC A LITTLE WHO'S WHO FOR EVERYONE ELSE THAT COULDN'T MAKE IT.


LOOKS LIKE IT WAS FUN!


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 24 2010, 11:49 PM~18899906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

GlassHouse Fest '10


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Oct 25 2010, 10:36 AM~18902438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 25 2010, 10:07 AM~18902241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn! this fucker is bad ass!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*VIDEO CAME OUT GREAT*


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Oct 25 2010, 10:36 AM~18902438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wats the track name?..funky


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW IF A 96 CAPRICE REAR END FITS RIGHT ON A 75 GLASS HOUSE AND IS IT SHORTER????
PM ME PLEASE!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Oct 25 2010, 09:36 AM~18902438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

big mike nice pixs homie


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

GREAT VIDEO, GREAT PICS(AS USUAL) AND LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE HAD A BLAST!!!! I COULDNT MAKE IT DOWN AS I HAD TO DEAL WITH DRAMA AT WORK! ANYWAYS, GLAD TO SEE THE ALL THE FELLAS THAT COULD GO WENT AND CARRIED ON THE "TRADITION" OF THE WORLD FAMOUS GLASSHOUSE PICNIC!!!!! :biggrin: 
 BIG RY


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka+Oct 24 2010, 07:39 PM~18897757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 25 2010, 12:22 PM~18903158
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW IF A 96 CAPRICE  REAR END FITS RIGHT ON A 75 GLASS HOUSE AND IS IT SHORTER????
> PM ME PLEASE!!!
> *


we're beating a dead horse here, but the answer is yes

check Dirtry's topics
>>>CLICK HERE TO SEE MY GLASSHOUSE<<< 
*REAR END SWAP INFO ON PG. 10 AND 21*


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 25 2010, 04:00 PM~18904938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank u Mike picture came out bad ass


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 25 2010, 04:00 PM~18904938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED 2 GET 1=


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 24 2010, 11:20 PM~18900063
> *GONNA NEED SOME NAMES WITH THIS PIC A LITTLE WHO'S WHO FOR EVERYONE ELSE THAT COULDN'T MAKE IT.
> LOOKS LIKE IT WAS FUN!
> *


Ok I will start, That's me right there :biggrin: Hey where did the picture go


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 25 2010, 02:07 PM~18903041
> * VIDEO CAME OUT GREAT
> *


X2.
makes me wish i could have been there even more.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Oct 24 2010, 09:15 PM~18898221
> *[nice car man. where did you get the molding for the side  windows near the back thanks
> *


was up u dumb ass


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> One 4 y'all


coIMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/P1010661.jpg[/IMGol: this is me with my boys[/QUOTE]


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

whats up bro


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Oct 25 2010, 07:07 PM~18906820
> *was up u dumb ass
> *


whats up bro


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Oct 25 2010, 09:36 AM~18902438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE VID HOMIE THANKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 24 2010, 02:42 PM~18895131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 24 2010, 08:42 PM~18898628
> *glad to see everyone got back alright... was a fucking blast like always...
> thanks for everyone who rolled out...
> *


HELL YEAH BRO READY TO DO IT AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 25 2010, 08:42 PM~18907240
> *HELL YEAH BRO READY TO DO IT AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## THASMOKEDOGG (May 14, 2003)

*I MISS MY BITCH SOMETIMES 454, POSI, ELECTRIC EVERYTHING!!!!!*


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THASMOKEDOGG_@Oct 25 2010, 08:29 PM~18907846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 25 2010, 07:42 PM~18907240
> *HELL YEAH BRO READY TO DO IT AGAIN :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Just wanted to take this oportunity to thank everyone that came through and made it happen, with out you Guys making the effort and coming down every year there wouldn't be a GLASSHOUSE PICNIC. 
To the Homie Chopper, Delegation 76 thanks again for getting the ball rolling. To the Homie Vick A.K.A Shop laggard thanks for making that long drive every year for this small event. To the Homie Green Eyes who doesn't say much in here but has been there for us 2 years in a row thanks for supporting this and to the new Riders that came by thanks for the support. Thanks Big Mike for the Bad Ass pictures, all the O.Gs from the Fest that take the time to make it out every year thanks for making this Picnic Possible, thanks everyone and let's do this shit Big Next Year.


Smurf*


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 25 2010, 09:25 PM~18909121
> *Just wanted to take this oportunity to thank everyone that came through and made it happen, with out you Guys making the effort and coming down every year there wouldn't be a GLASSHOUSE PICNIC.
> To the Homie Chopper, Delegation 76 thanks again for getting the ball rolling. To the Homie Vick A.K.A Shop laggard thanks for making that long drive every year for this small event. To the Homie Green Eyes who doesn't say much in here but has been there for us 2 years in a row thanks for supporting this and to the new Riders that came by thanks for the support. Thanks Big Mike for the Bad Ass pictures, all the O.Gs from the Fest that take the time to make it out every year thanks for making this Picnic Possible, thanks everyone and let's do this shit Big Next Year.
> Smurf
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 25 2010, 04:40 PM~18905904
> *Thank u Mike picture came out bad ass
> *


thanks SAUL


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Oct 25 2010, 11:36 AM~18902438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can someone post the link not showing up over here and I'm not to smart with the computer shit.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

_*T.T.T*_


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

_*T.T.T*_


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THASMOKEDOGG_@Oct 26 2010, 04:29 AM~18907846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was your car in the LRM a few years back?

Because when I imported my Glasshouse and it arrived at my house I opend the trunk and on top of heap of parts there was a cut out LRM centerfold. Nearly sure it is your car. I framed the centerfold haha though it was cool as fuck. 
Motivation for me allthough it's a rag, and a 74.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Oct 25 2010, 06:36 PM~18902438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you guys had a blast !!!


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 25 2010, 11:25 PM~18909121
> *Just wanted to take this oportunity to thank everyone that came through and made it happen, with out you Guys making the effort and coming down every year there wouldn't be a GLASSHOUSE PICNIC.
> To the Homie Chopper, Delegation 76 thanks again for getting the ball rolling. To the Homie Vick A.K.A Shop laggard thanks for making that long drive every year for this small event. To the Homie Green Eyes who doesn't say much in here but has been there for us 2 years in a row thanks for supporting this and to the new Riders that came by thanks for the support. Thanks Big Mike for the Bad Ass pictures, all the O.Gs from the Fest that take the time to make it out every year thanks for making this Picnic Possible, thanks everyone and let's do this shit Big Next Year.
> Smurf
> ...


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 25 2010, 10:25 PM~18909121
> *Just wanted to take this oportunity to thank everyone that came through and made it happen, with out you Guys making the effort and coming down every year there wouldn't be a GLASSHOUSE PICNIC.
> To the Homie Chopper, Delegation 76 thanks again for getting the ball rolling. To the Homie Vick A.K.A Shop laggard thanks for making that long drive every year for this small event. To the Homie Green Eyes who doesn't say much in here but has been there for us 2 years in a row thanks for supporting this and to the new Riders that came by thanks for the support. Thanks Big Mike for the Bad Ass pictures, all the O.Gs from the Fest that take the time to make it out every year thanks for making this Picnic Possible, thanks everyone and let's do this shit Big Next Year.
> Smurf
> ...


Thanks SMURF, like I said I will make this every year as long as our father in heaven let's me see that day; it is alway's good to see you and everyone else because you guys are an extension to my other families USO cc,USO'S M/C, and my blood family. I will not miss this Glasshouse picnic for nothing Bro. Stay  from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 25 2010, 12:07 PM~18903041
> * VIDEO CAME OUT GREAT
> *


X2


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> > *VIDEO CAME OUT GREAT*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 25 2010, 04:30 PM~18904692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean Pic Mike!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 26 2010, 01:19 AM~18909879
> *Can someone post the link not showing up over here and I'm not to smart with the computer shit.
> *


Here's The Link Homie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TJLDnx_Kdo


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

page 1*666* :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Tom and my brother helped out and we worked full time on the house for a couple of days. Next week more when I'm off from work. 

Part of the interior done and resprayed and running engine is the plan for next week.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 25 2010, 07:42 PM~18907240
> *HELL YEAH BRO READY TO DO IT AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Rich, this is Mario. I got a new user name. No more TRAFF1C1968 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

waasss up glasshouse peeps


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 26 2010, 02:52 PM~18914898
> *Whats up Rich, this is Mario. I got a new user name. No more TRAFF1C1968  :wave:  :wave:
> *


THATS COOL MARIO WHAT HAPPEN ON SAT :angry:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 26 2010, 08:37 PM~18917773
> *THATS COOL MARIO WHAT HAPPEN ON SAT :angry:
> *


I could not make it Rich, I had a birthday party that I forgot i had already commited to and couldn't get out of. Next year for sure!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 26 2010, 07:40 PM~18917819
> *I could not make it Rich, I had a birthday party that I forgot i had already commited to and couldn't get out of. Next year for sure!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THATS COOL MARIO NEXT YEAR BRO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 26 2010, 01:34 PM~18914167
> *Tom and my brother helped out and we worked full time on the house for a couple of days. Next week more when I'm off from work.
> 
> Part of the interior done and resprayed and running engine is the plan for next week.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll be there next year with my 76 Caprice Classic, currently being built next stop paint shop.


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 25 2010, 10:50 PM~18909381
> *:thumbsup:
> *


nice pictures... what u shooting with? I went out there but got there a little late.. There were only 4 cars left out there.. Hopefully next year we will have a 75 out there...


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

One Bad Creation loading up for Vegas...


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 25 2010, 10:01 PM~18908844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That the Shit rite there


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Oct 27 2010, 01:03 AM~18919935
> *One Bad Creation loading up for Vegas...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Oct 27 2010, 12:03 AM~18919935
> *One Bad Creation loading up for Vegas...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: LOVE IT


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo+Oct 26 2010, 02:13 PM~18913361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:sprint:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Oct 27 2010, 09:03 AM~18919935
> *One Bad Creation loading up for Vegas...
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

nice pictures... what u shooting with? I went out there but got there a little late.. There were only 4 cars left out there.. Hopefully next year we will have a 75 out there... 








[/quote]


wish i wouldve made it all the way and been on time, but this lineup will do! :biggrin: 


New Screen Saver...right click save!


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

i need radiator support bushings for my '74, doen anyone know where to get them ?


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 25 2010, 04:00 PM~18904938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE I MISSED THE GLASSHOUSE PINIC THIS YEAR GODSONS B-DAY I WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR :tears: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

took it for a spin out to get the bugs out(sorry about the shitty pic)


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THASMOKEDOGG_@Oct 25 2010, 07:29 PM~18907846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got a hard top :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Man, I strongly dislike the "unacessability" of the gas filler neck...damn near impossible to get a gas can spout in there.. I guess I'll have to get one of those 2 foot long snorkel funnels.. :happysad:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

hey how do i replace the bulb in the dome light?

ive tried applying pressure and turning left (like a childproof medicine bottle) to take the face off and no luck.

i dont want to break it trying to figure it out myself if someone else knows the trick already?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Oct 28 2010, 05:31 PM~18933734
> *hey how do i replace the bulb in the dome light?
> 
> ive tried applying pressure and turning left (like a childproof medicine bottle) to take the face off and no luck.
> ...


I just used a tiny flat screwdriver to pop it out, theres a tab that needs to come out first.. 
lol @ the medicine bottle method :biggrin: As long as it's not hard and brittle, I wouldn't worry..


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 28 2010, 03:34 PM~18933755
> *I just used a tiny flat screwdriver to pop it out, theres a tab that needs to come out first..
> lol @ the medicine bottle method :biggrin:  As long as it's not hard and brittle, I wouldn't worry..
> *



did you pop the chrome ring off? or the white dome part?

im just one of those people...ill be staring at that scratch all day thinking about it haha

thanks for the tip
guess it's back to the driveway!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Oct 28 2010, 05:37 PM~18933792
> *did you pop the chrome ring off? or the white dome part?
> 
> im just one of those people...ill be staring at that scratch all day thinking about it haha
> ...


Just the white dome part, the chrome ring is actually part of the housing.. THe dome lense has 3 lil tabs on it, if you stick that tiny screwdriver in there, you can kind of feel/see where they are...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 28 2010, 05:47 PM~18934397
> *Just the white dome part, the chrome ring is actually part of the housing.. THe dome lense has 3 lil tabs on it, if you stick that tiny screwdriver in there, you can kind of feel/see where they are...
> *


BUT BE EXTREMELY CAREFUL!! DONT TRY TO FORCE IT OUT OR YOU WILL BREAK THE TABS AND USUALLY PART OF THE DOME COVER ITSELF. THE TABS SHOULD FLEX A LITTLE BIT, VERY LITTLE BUT ENOUGH TO POP LOOSE.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin+Oct 28 2010, 03:34 PM~18933755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












let there be light!!


thanks guys
:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Oct 28 2010, 06:07 PM~18934539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Oct 28 2010, 06:07 PM~18934539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now show a pic of the whole car :biggrin:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

after sittin for a month or 2 i had to at least go around the block (im sitting on the floor no seats in car)


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 28 2010, 08:56 PM~18935679
> *after sittin for a month or 2 i had to at least go around the block (im sitting on the floor no seats in car)
> *


That's how I drive mine too! Except I don't have back windows or a trunk lid on mine...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Oct 28 2010, 07:07 PM~18934539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: The only reason I took mine off was to take the bulb *out*.. that way I wouldn't wear down the battery while working on the car with the doors open..


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 28 2010, 09:08 PM~18936486
> *
> *


Sup rich, sorry I never called you back today I got caught up with some shit at work. I'll call you tomorrow, have a good night :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 28 2010, 06:31 PM~18935398
> *now show a pic of the whole car :biggrin:
> *



this is the only shot i've got.

my bad for lagging on getting back to you about the 5th wheel, been covering shifts at work all month, but here's a shot of it.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 28 2010, 08:10 PM~18936512
> *Sup rich, sorry I never called you back today I got caught up with some shit at work. I'll call you tomorrow, have a good night  :biggrin:
> *


10/4 BRO :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Oct 28 2010, 10:43 PM~18937339
> *this is the only shot i've got.
> 
> my bad for lagging on getting back to you about the 5th wheel, been covering shifts at work all month, but here's a shot of it.
> ...


i have a rear bumper with bumper guards but it has to be re chromed


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

HOPEFULLY NEXT PICNIC GETS 30 CARS PLUS


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT! For the GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE riders!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Oct 29 2010, 09:52 AM~18939922
> *HOPEFULLY NEXT PICNIC GETS 30 CARS PLUS
> *


 :0


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Oct 29 2010, 08:52 AM~18939922
> *HOPEFULLY NEXT PICNIC GETS 30 CARS PLUS
> *


I thought that is how many we were gonna have this year... :happysad:


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Oct 29 2010, 09:52 AM~18939922
> *HOPEFULLY NEXT PICNIC GETS 30 CARS PLUS
> *


my Glasshouse will be there


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Oct 29 2010, 03:11 PM~18942004
> *I thought that is how many we were gonna have this year... :happysad:
> *


 :squint:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Oct 29 2010, 02:44 PM~18942215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Oct 29 2010, 08:52 AM~18939922
> *HOPEFULLY NEXT PICNIC GETS 30 CARS PLUS
> *


  LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS NEXT YEAR


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Oct 29 2010, 05:12 PM~18942834
> *my Glasshouse will be there
> *


qvo louie


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Oct 27 2010, 12:03 AM~18919935
> *One Bad Creation loading up for Vegas...
> 
> 
> ...


Badass ride homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 29 2010, 08:00 PM~18944343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Oct 29 2010, 03:11 PM~18942004
> *I thought that is how many we were gonna have this year... :happysad:
> *


A LOT OF HOMIE ARE FIXING THERE'S


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 29 2010, 08:23 PM~18944070
> * LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS NEXT YEAR
> *


I THINK IT COULD HAPPEN NEXT YEAR' NO MORE TACO TRUCK' IT'S BETTER IF EVERYONE BRINGS THERE OWN LUNCH' MY 2 CENTS' TWO MUCH NEGATIVE TALK WITH TRUCK' LET'S MAKE IT BETTER FOR NEXT YEAR' I HAVE NEVER SEEN MORE THAN 20 CARS IN THE G HOUSE FEST' LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN' I HAVE SEEN A GANG OF G HOUSES IN THE COUNTY OF LA' AND OTHER COUNTY ALL TOGETHER COULD PRODUCE A LOT OF CARS' :rimshot:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR G HOUSE FAMILY :x:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY BROTHERS G HOUSE @ LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW..








MEMBERS ONLY.CC NC SAN DIEGO..TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY BROTHERS G HOUSE ON THE VEGAS STRIP...








MEMBERS ONLY.CC NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO..


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 30 2010, 12:30 AM~18945541
> *MY BROTHERS G HOUSE @ LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW..
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAR HOMIE' KEEP RIDING


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 29 2010, 08:28 PM~18944106
> *qvo louie
> *


Q-vole Saul ! your ride was looking good at the picnic . can't wait to start driving mine.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Oct 29 2010, 11:21 PM~18945523
> *I THINK IT COULD HAPPEN NEXT YEAR' NO MORE TACO TRUCK' IT'S BETTER IF EVERYONE BRINGS THERE OWN LUNCH' MY 2 CENTS' TWO MUCH NEGATIVE TALK WITH TRUCK' LET'S MAKE IT BETTER FOR NEXT YEAR' I HAVE NEVER SEEN MORE THAN 20 CARS IN THE G HOUSE FEST' LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN' I HAVE SEEN A GANG OF G HOUSES IN THE COUNTY OF LA' AND OTHER COUNTY ALL TOGETHER COULD PRODUCE A LOT OF CARS' :rimshot:
> *


ALL WHO'VE SHOWN UP AT THE G HOUSE FEST GOES TO ENJOY THE G HOUSES NOT HEADACHES WITH THE COOKIN ITS ALL YOU CAN EAT THERE ARE PEOPLE WHO COME FROM FAR AND WIDE AND PUT MORE THAN THEIR SHARE WITH NO COMPLAINTS WE'VE ALWAYS SAID THE MORE PEOPLE SHOW UP THE LESS THAT COMES FROM OUR POCKETS AND THATS MY 2 CENTS :uh:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

food was good kicking it with the glasshouse riders was great no complains here ready for next years there is alot of talk on here thoe everyone starts saying i will be there count me in and the day comes and half the people that claim they would be there dont show up  k onda Rich


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

I feel there are a couple of ways that we can have a successful picnic and 1 is to have the taco guy. But around august we set up a PAYPAL account and we just put evenly amount between the Ghouse family; that way we do not have to collect at the picnic. So when we get the list of Ghouse family then we will know how much to put. Also once this is done and you do not make it, there will be no refunds.

That was discussed at the picnic by one of the Ghouse family, no name to be mentioned not unless he puts it out there.

The other one was mentioned was to bring our own BBQ's and everyone pitches in for the food and drinks.

I feel by the next Ghouse picnic everything will be set to have a good time like always.

Stay  from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 30 2010, 12:33 AM~18945549
> *MY BROTHERS G HOUSE ON THE VEGAS STRIP...
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pic!!!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Oct 27 2010, 01:03 AM~18919935
> *One Bad Creation loading up for Vegas...
> 
> 
> ...



Bad Ass Car, Bad Ass Pics Wence :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 30 2010, 12:33 AM~18945549
> *MY BROTHERS G HOUSE ON THE VEGAS STRIP...
> 
> 
> ...


*Cool Pic.. *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 30 2010, 09:35 AM~18946813
> *ALL WHO'VE SHOWN UP AT THE G HOUSE FEST GOES TO ENJOY THE G HOUSES NOT HEADACHES WITH THE COOKIN ITS ALL YOU CAN EAT  THERE ARE PEOPLE WHO COME FROM FAR AND WIDE AND PUT MORE THAN THEIR SHARE WITH NO COMPLAINTS WE'VE ALWAYS SAID THE MORE PEOPLE SHOW UP THE LESS THAT COMES FROM OUR POCKETS AND THATS MY 2 CENTS :uh:
> *



x2....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Oct 30 2010, 08:58 AM~18946931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Oct 30 2010, 03:19 PM~18948360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Oct 30 2010, 02:19 PM~18948360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Oct 30 2010, 02:19 PM~18948360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

well... well...


havnt seen you for awhile sup johnny


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

LET'S SEE HOW IT WORKS OUT THIS YEAR COMING


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 30 2010, 05:46 PM~18948989
> *well... well...
> havnt seen you for awhile sup johnny
> *


i had been working grave yard for a minute, so between working all night and sleeping all day didnt have much time for myself...im back to days now so i can put a little more attention into the car

got a guy coming down tomorrow to fix a few electrical problems on it


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Oct 30 2010, 02:19 PM~18948360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your ride is looking good Juan.......


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Oct 30 2010, 03:19 PM~18948360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Ready for some HOK clear


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 30 2010, 08:24 PM~18949758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good hugos76, keep giving us updates.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

anybody bending up the long side window trim? i came across a pair of the window trim clips.


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Oct 31 2010, 06:36 AM~18951444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 30 2010, 07:24 PM~18949758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUP HUGO :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 31 2010, 11:23 AM~18951883
> *SUP HUGO  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Rich! Nothing much over here


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 30 2010, 09:19 PM~18949983
> *anybody bending up the long side window trim? i came across a pair of the window trim clips. if anyones interesed pm me
> 
> 
> ...


Pm sent Perry


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Oct 31 2010, 09:36 AM~18951444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I am starting to like that window trim more and more.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 31 2010, 08:40 AM~18951958
> *Sup Rich! Nothing much over here
> *


COOL BRO :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN GLASSHOUSE RIDERS  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

GOOD MORNING HOMIE'S' HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 31 2010, 09:42 AM~18951968
> *I am starting to like that window trim more and more.
> 
> *


not me.... :happysad:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 31 2010, 10:42 AM~18951968
> *I am starting to like that window trim more and more.
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: 
if you can`t find the original parts you gotta do what you gotta do.
but it`s not for me


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 28 2010, 02:15 PM~18932235
> *Man, I strongly dislike the "unacessability" of the gas filler neck...damn near impossible to get a gas can spout in there.. I guess I'll have to get one of those 2 foot long snorkel funnels.. :happysad:
> *


Shit man try owning a boat tail Riv. My 72 has to have the hardest gas filler to get to ever. I feel sorry for back in the day for the kids that worked full service stations. And tge best part it has a smaller tank then a glass house so it seems I'm in there getting fuel more then driving it :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE BROTHERS!!! HAVE A SAFE AND GOOD NIGHT!!  BIG RY


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 31 2010, 04:33 PM~18953407
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE BROTHERS!!! HAVE A SFE AND GOOD NIGHT!!   BIG RY
> *


X76


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Oct 31 2010, 08:42 AM~18951968
> *I am starting to like that window trim more and more.
> 
> *



i think he could start making some money off them if they were just a little more narrow


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Oct 31 2010, 02:49 PM~18953152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. narrower would be better.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Oct 31 2010, 05:10 PM~18954194




















That's exactly how I did the setup in my Bigbody! :cheesy: Makes it real easy to haul stuff too...I've had 5 rims back there, like 8 tires, whatever... I tucked the batteries pretty much into the wheelwells.. Makes use out of the trunk since it's my daily!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 31 2010, 02:08 PM~18953255
> *Shit man try owning a boat tail Riv. My 72 has to have the hardest gas filler to get to ever. I feel sorry for back in the day for the kids that worked full service stations. And tge best part it has a smaller tank then a glass house so it seems I'm in there getting fuel more then driving it :cheesy:
> *


It's behind the license plate? Pretty much on the *bottom* of the bumper? :uh:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 31 2010, 11:16 PM~18956453
> *It's behind the license plate? Pretty much on the bottom of the bumper?  :uh:
> *


Yes :around: I'll trade ya gas filler locations lol. Even with the back locked up and the front dumped I still have to get down to fill up lol.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Oct 31 2010, 03:10 PM~18954194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin+Oct 31 2010, 10:08 PM~18956375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, i wanted to keep it simple


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 1 2010, 11:42 AM~18959039
> *Thanks, i wanted to keep it simple
> *


so that means your keeping it now, right


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 1 2010, 12:29 PM~18959312
> *so that means your keeping it now, right
> 
> *


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hey Vic


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 31 2010, 02:08 PM~18953255
> *Shit man try owning a boat tail Riv. My 72 has to have the hardest gas filler to get to ever. I feel sorry for back in the day for the kids that worked full service stations. And tge best part it has a smaller tank then a glass house so it seems I'm in there getting fuel more then driving it :cheesy:
> *


i think the gas pump necks were longer back in the 70`s. we didn`t care about the green house gases and the ozone layer back then, you didn`t have to compress that spring with the collar to trap the gas fumes.  
now you can`t get the filler neck off after you filled your tank, and try not to scratch the license plate panel at the same time.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 1 2010, 01:21 PM~18959575
> *hey Vic
> *


 :wave: harborareaPhil, are you going to the TRAFFIC cc show?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 1 2010, 02:58 PM~18959763
> *i think the gas  pump necks were longer back in the 70`s. we didn`t care about the green house gases and the ozone layer back then, you didn`t have to compress that spring with the collar to trap the gas fumes.
> now you can`t get the filler neck off after you filled your tank, and try not to scratch the license plate panel at the same time.
> *


I want someone to make a time machine. I don't want to care about fuel mileage, green house gasses and everything around me was not built china.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

WHATS UP FELLAS!!! :wave:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

here are a few from the Super Show


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 1 2010, 04:23 PM~18961184
> *here are a few from the Super Show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 1 2010, 04:23 PM~18961184
> *here are a few from the Super Show
> 
> 
> ...


That orange one is sick......


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Nov 1 2010, 08:24 PM~18962868
> *That orange one is sick......
> *


What happened to yours bro?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 1 2010, 08:52 PM~18963177
> *What happened to yours bro?
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 1 2010, 07:52 PM~18963177
> *What happened to yours bro?
> *


Its under construction but i came up on a 75 rag so now im focusing on the rag instead but the 76 is still in tact and it will return to the seen soon a different color though.....


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Here she is......


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 1 2010, 05:23 PM~18961184
> *here are a few from the Super Show
> 
> 
> ...


  Real Clean


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Oct 31 2010, 08:42 AM~18951968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey Rod Stewart pass the feedback along to your buddy, sounds like some potential buyers if he makes some changes


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 1 2010, 09:16 PM~18964083
> *T T T :biggrin:
> *


what you doing in here homie? you ain't gotta glasshouse. not that i've seen. Lol


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 1 2010, 10:20 PM~18964114
> *what you doing in here homie? you ain't gotta glasshouse. not that i've seen. Lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PICS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse+Oct 29 2010, 10:52 AM~18939922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*I know this is some days old but i don't get on here much anymore.

Anyhow, 30 cars or 3 cars, it don't matter, as long as i get to hang out with the real ridas, it don't really matter who or how many cars show up. 
We've been doing this for 3 years now and will keep on doing it till the wheels fall off.

It's funny how some people talk, but when we start getting the ball rolling nobody steps up. Having a Taquero (not a Taco truck) is easy on everyone, no one has to worry about cooking or bringing anything. If everyone that said they where going to show up would actually show up things would be different, Due to the fact that some people didn't bother to show up 2 or three riders had to step up and cover the rest of the money owed to the taquero and none of them bitched about it. Next year things will be different and like i mentioned before 3 cars or 30 cars it don't matter to me personally. These past 3 years it has been the same Riders and if only those show up next year then it'll be all good in my book.

My 2,
Smurf*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 1 2010, 09:21 PM~18964127
> *I know this is some days old but i don't get on here much anymore.
> 
> Anyhow, 30 cars or 3 cars, it don't matter, as long as i get to hang out with the real ridas, it don't really matter who or how many cars show up.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 1 2010, 10:21 PM~18964127
> *I know this is some days old but i don't get on here much anymore.
> 
> Anyhow, 30 cars or 3 cars, it don't matter, as long as i get to hang out with the real ridas, it don't really matter who or how many cars show up.
> ...


 :thumbsup: SMURF, I will see you and the rest of the glasshouse riders for the fourth glasshouse picnic in a row. I will be going until I cannot make it anymore :angel: . Stay safe bro from Vic USO cc/USO motorcycle club Stockton.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

x76.....


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 1 2010, 10:21 PM~18964127
> *I know this is some days old but i don't get on here much anymore.
> 
> Anyhow, 30 cars or 3 cars, it don't matter, as long as i get to hang out with the real ridas, it don't really matter who or how many cars show up.
> ...


AMEN :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 1 2010, 10:20 PM~18964114
> *what you doing in here homie? you ain't gotta glasshouse. not that i've seen. Lol
> *


YOUR RIGHT IT AINT NO GLASSHOUSE IS A RAGHOUSE


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Nov 1 2010, 10:21 PM~18964124
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PICS
> *


 :nono:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 1 2010, 10:21 PM~18964127
> *I know this is some days old but i don't get on here much anymore.
> 
> Anyhow, 30 cars or 3 cars, it don't matter, as long as i get to hang out with the real ridas, it don't really matter who or how many cars show up.
> ...


 YOU ARE RIGHT' DOSENT MATTER HOW MANY' THERE'S MANY GLASSHOUSES OUT THERE' LIKE YOU SAY' SOME FLAKE OUT' RIGHT' IF IT HAD TO BE 20 GLASSHOUSE RIDERS' IT WILL BE A LOT EASIER' I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH TACO TRUCK' A LOT OF RIDER'S THAT I HAVE SPOKEN TOO' DONT THINK IT'S FAIR TO PAY MORE' I UNDERSTAND THAT' IT'S NICE THAT WE HAVE A GLASSHOUSE FEST' I HAVENT BEEN THERE CAUSE OF MY CAR NOT BEING READY' WHEN THE TIME COMES' TRUST' ILL BE OUT THERE' DON'T TAKE IT WRONG HOMIE'S' JUST MY TWO CENTS' IM RIDER SINCE DAY ONE' THE MORE RIDER'S THE BETTER' I WENT LAST YEAR AND THERE WAS MORE CARS THAN THIS YEAR' I'LL BE THERE NEXT YEAR SO I COULD MEET YOU HOMIES' GLASSHOUSE FOREVER


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 30 2010, 09:35 AM~18946813
> *ALL WHO'VE SHOWN UP AT THE G HOUSE FEST GOES TO ENJOY THE G HOUSES NOT HEADACHES WITH THE COOKIN ITS ALL YOU CAN EAT  THERE ARE PEOPLE WHO COME FROM FAR AND WIDE AND PUT MORE THAN THEIR SHARE WITH NO COMPLAINTS WE'VE ALWAYS SAID THE MORE PEOPLE SHOW UP THE LESS THAT COMES FROM OUR POCKETS AND THATS MY 2 CENTS :uh:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 30 2010, 09:59 AM~18946934
> *I feel there are a couple of ways that we can have a successful picnic and 1 is to have the taco guy. But around august we set up a PAYPAL account and we just put evenly amount between the Ghouse family; that way we do not have to collect at the picnic. So when we get the list of Ghouse family then we will know how much to put. Also once this is done and you do not make it, there will be no refunds.
> 
> That was discussed at the picnic by one of the Ghouse family, no name to be mentioned not unless he puts it out there.
> ...


GOOD THINKIN


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

WE NEED IDEAS LIKE VICS' SO WE COULD MAKE IT EASIER AND BETTER FOR ALL G HOUSES' HOPE THIS FOURTH FEST IS ONE OF THE BEST WEVE SEEN'


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 30 2010, 04:46 PM~18948989
> *well... well...
> havnt seen you for awhile sup johnny
> *


x2 what up johnny!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 29 2010, 08:00 PM~18944343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 1st G House Picnic


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Oct 31 2010, 03:36 PM~18951444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Please post more pics !
Beautifull cars!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Nov 2 2010, 10:58 PM~18973064
> *YOU ARE RIGHT' DOSENT MATTER HOW MANY' THERE'S MANY GLASSHOUSES OUT THERE' LIKE YOU SAY' SOME FLAKE OUT' RIGHT' IF IT HAD TO BE 20 GLASSHOUSE RIDERS' IT WILL BE A LOT EASIER' I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH TACO TRUCK' A LOT OF RIDER'S THAT I HAVE SPOKEN TOO' DONT THINK IT'S FAIR TO PAY MORE' I UNDERSTAND THAT' IT'S NICE THAT WE HAVE A GLASSHOUSE FEST' I HAVENT BEEN THERE CAUSE OF MY CAR NOT BEING READY' WHEN THE TIME COMES' TRUST' ILL BE OUT THERE' DON'T TAKE IT WRONG HOMIE'S' JUST MY TWO CENTS' IM RIDER SINCE DAY ONE' THE MORE RIDER'S THE BETTER' I WENT LAST YEAR AND THERE WAS MORE CARS THAN THIS YEAR' I'LL BE THERE NEXT YEAR SO I COULD MEET YOU HOMIES' GLASSHOUSE FOREVER
> *


Mr.Glasshouse, all opinions are good because it makes our Ghouse/Raghouse family stronger and we are all adults and always can work through anything. I hope to see and meet our old and new Ghouse/Raghouse family through out the year and at our 4th Ghouse/Raghouse picnic. Stay  bro from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 2 2010, 07:58 PM~18972122
> *YOUR RIGHT IT AINT NO GLASSHOUSE IS A RAGHOUSE
> *


 :0


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 1 2010, 05:23 PM~18961184
> *here are a few from the Super Show
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Wish I lived closer I would definitly make it to all the g house picnics


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 3 2010, 06:47 PM~18979055
> *Wish I lived closer I would definitly make it to all the g house picnics
> *


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 3 2010, 07:47 PM~18979055
> *Wish I lived closer I would definitly make it to all the g house picnics
> *


I'm hoping to be there next year...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 3 2010, 08:02 PM~18979222
> *I'm hoping to be there next year...
> *


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

SANTA CAME EARLY


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

you guys got any tips on how to remove the dash top ???  

wat about the plastic parts???  thanks


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 3 2010, 10:29 PM~18980009
> *SANTA CAME EARLY
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yeah.. nice score man.
those look like they in good shape too.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Oct 30 2010, 02:19 PM~18948360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like looking good johnny


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 3 2010, 12:27 AM~18973415
> *:cheesy: 1st G House Picnic
> *


  im a newbie to the glasshose fest .bought my 74 about 2 month ago the glasshouse wasnt ready for a road trip this year. but ill be getting it ready for next years gathering to meet some glasshouse peeps and kickback and enjoy the the day.much luv glasshouse family


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> Mr.Glasshouse, all opinions are good because it makes our Ghouse/Raghouse family stronger and we are all adults and always can work through anything. I hope to see and meet our old and new Ghouse/Raghouse family through out the year and at our 4th Ghouse/Raghouse picnic. Stay  bro from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.
> YUP


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 3 2010, 08:29 PM~18980009
> *SANTA CAME EARLY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 1 2010, 10:09 PM~18964038
> *hey Rod Stewart pass the feedback along to your buddy, sounds like some potential buyers if he makes some changes
> *



i'll give dude a call and see what he has to say. 

pretty sure if he has some customers lined up he'd make it happen.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 3 2010, 07:29 PM~18980009
> *SANTA CAME EARLY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 1 2010, 05:29 PM~18961224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 4 2010, 08:55 AM~18983926
> *i'll give dude a call and see what he has to say.
> 
> pretty sure if he has some customers lined up he'd make it happen.
> *



:thumbsup: 

cool let us know what he has to say


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 3 2010, 11:29 PM~18980009
> *SANTA CAME EARLY
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: nice come up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 4 2010, 10:37 PM~18736653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Lincoln too- this is a local glasshouse. I asked the owner what he wanted for it at a gas station in 2007 and he told me 3500 bucks if I'm not mistaken. It had 74,000 miles at the time. I should have bought it- just saw it about a month ago at an interior shop with a younger guy driving it. Next time I won't pass it up.


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

Trading my 73 Chrysler Newport (Caprices were modeled after Newports from what I've read) for a 76 Glasshouse this Saturday. I've only seen cell phone pics of the 76- interior is clean and the exterior looks clean, but the owner says it "has some exterior needs" but didn't elaborate. Hoping to be posting a start to finish on the Glasshouse. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7341&hl=Newport


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 4 2010, 02:36 PM~18986085
> *Trading my 73 Chrysler Newport (Caprices were modeled after Newports from what I've read)  for a 76 Glasshouse this Saturday.  I've only seen cell phone pics of the 76- interior is clean and the exterior looks clean, but the owner says it "has some exterior needs" but didn't elaborate.  Hoping to be posting a start to finish on the Glasshouse.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7341&hl=Newport
> *


nice deal bro.... hopefully you won't try putting them funky rims on your glasshouse when you get it...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 4 2010, 04:18 PM~18986854
> *nice deal bro.... hopefully you won't try putting them funky rims on your glasshouse when you get it...
> *


 :nono:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 4 2010, 03:36 PM~18986085
> *Trading my 73 Chrysler Newport (Caprices were modeled after Newports from what I've read)  for a 76 Glasshouse this Saturday.  I've only seen cell phone pics of the 76- interior is clean and the exterior looks clean, but the owner says it "has some exterior needs" but didn't elaborate.  Hoping to be posting a start to finish on the Glasshouse.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7341&hl=Newport
> *


I think people need to put there glasses on if they think your ride looks at all like a glass house.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 4 2010, 03:55 PM~18987147
> *I think people need to put there glasses on if they think your ride looks at all like a glass house.
> *


x2

but i can for sure see the 71-73 caprice


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 3 2010, 10:29 PM~18980009
> *SANTA CAME EARLY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 3 2010, 08:29 PM~18980009
> *SANTA CAME EARLY
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

No spinners on the Glasshouse- I have some brand new 13x7 triple gold chinas, but I want to use some wheels I can be proud of. I like the look of the Dayton triple cross.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 3 2010, 08:33 PM~18980041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice! you need to throw you moldings on though


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 3 2010, 08:29 PM~18980009
> *SANTA CAME EARLY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 4 2010, 08:57 PM~18989816
> *T T T :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Nov 4 2010, 01:35 PM~18985544
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: nice come up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks i got them from a good friend of mine :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 3 2010, 08:29 PM~18980009
> *SANTA CAME EARLY
> 
> 
> ...


Hey SAUL! Remember me I sold you some TRU-Spokes a while back......by the way I use to make these mouldings back when I had a Glasshouse...same gauge and material the actual dealer use to use...all I would do is heat up the turns to make it fit....even fit the original clips :biggrin: BUT i would have to find the place again where I got the material from....


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 4 2010, 06:08 PM~18988314
> *No spinners on the Glasshouse-  I have some brand new 13x7 triple gold chinas, but I want to use some wheels I can be proud of. I like the look of the Dayton triple cross.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 5 2010, 06:37 AM~18992944
> *:wave:
> *


HEY VIC HAVE SAFE TRIP CALL ME WHEN YOU ARE IN LA :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:wave: T T T


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 5 2010, 12:39 AM~18991807
> *Hey SAUL! Remember me I sold you some TRU-Spokes a while back......by the way I use to make these mouldings back when I had a Glasshouse...same gauge and material the actual dealer use to use...all I would do is heat up the turns to make it fit....even fit the original clips :biggrin: BUT i would have to find the place again where I got the material from....
> *


I'll buy a set


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 5 2010, 12:39 AM~18991807
> *Hey SAUL! Remember me I sold you some TRU-Spokes a while back......by the way I use to make these mouldings back when I had a Glasshouse...same gauge and material the actual dealer use to use...all I would do is heat up the turns to make it fit....even fit the original clips :biggrin: BUT i would have to find the place again where I got the material from....
> *


WHAT UP G IF U START MAKING THEM ILL BUY A SET :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 5 2010, 08:22 AM~18993259
> *HEY VIC HAVE SAFE TRIP CALL ME WHEN YOU ARE IN LA :biggrin:
> *


If I go to the TRAFFIC car show I will call you up, bro.


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 4 2010, 06:08 PM~18988314
> *No spinners on the Glasshouse-  I have some brand new 13x7 triple gold chinas, but I want to use some wheels I can be proud of. I like the look of the Dayton triple cross.
> 
> 
> ...


good look :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 4 2010, 11:39 PM~18991807
> *Hey SAUL! Remember me I sold you some TRU-Spokes a while back......by the way I use to make these mouldings back when I had a Glasshouse...same gauge and material the actual dealer use to use...all I would do is heat up the turns to make it fit....even fit the original clips :biggrin: BUT i would have to find the place again where I got the material from....
> *



ill buy a few sets :cheesy:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 5 2010, 12:39 AM~18991807
> *Hey SAUL! Remember me I sold you some TRU-Spokes a while back......by the way I use to make these mouldings back when I had a Glasshouse...same gauge and material the actual dealer use to use...all I would do is heat up the turns to make it fit....even fit the original clips :biggrin: BUT i would have to find the place again where I got the material from....
> *


id take a pair, i have some clips i can put to use!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 5 2010, 09:03 AM~18994015
> *If I go to the TRAFFIC car show I will call you up, bro.
> *


10/4


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 5 2010, 02:39 AM~18991807
> *Hey SAUL! Remember me I sold you some TRU-Spokes a while back......by the way I use to make these mouldings back when I had a Glasshouse...same gauge and material the actual dealer use to use...all I would do is heat up the turns to make it fit....even fit the original clips :biggrin: BUT i would have to find the place again where I got the material from....
> *


id take a set too..
what is the metal they used anyways? i dont think whats on my 76 is original. because its got what looks to be a patch on one side. and they pretty beat up. look plastic covered almost.. .


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

K homeboys...give me about a week...this is my partners car and has a set of the mouldings on his.....can barely see it in the pic but he wouldnt put them on if they didnt look right...hes gonna send me a pic thru text message...I would also like to know how many sets and who would want some...going for $150 a set...Trust me they look OG....


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 5 2010, 08:16 PM~18997983
> *K homeboys...give me about a week...this is my partners car and has a set of the mouldings on his.....can barely see it in the pic but he wouldnt put them on if they didnt look right...hes gonna send me a pic thru text message...I would also like to know how many sets and who would want some...going for $150 a set...Trust me they look OG....
> 
> 
> ...


i want a set


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 5 2010, 09:16 PM~18997983
> *K homeboys...give me about a week...this is my partners car and has a set of the mouldings on his.....can barely see it in the pic but he wouldnt put them on if they didnt look right...hes gonna send me a pic thru text message...I would also like to know how many sets and who would want some...going for $150 a set...Trust me they look OG....
> 
> 
> ...


count me in


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 5 2010, 10:16 PM~18997983
> *K homeboys...give me about a week...this is my partners car and has a set of the mouldings on his.....can barely see it in the pic but he wouldnt put them on if they didnt look right...hes gonna send me a pic thru text message...I would also like to know how many sets and who would want some...going for $150 a set...Trust me they look OG....
> 
> 
> ...


I want a set


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 5 2010, 08:16 PM~18997983
> *K homeboys...give me about a week...this is my partners car and has a set of the mouldings on his.....can barely see it in the pic but he wouldnt put them on if they didnt look right...hes gonna send me a pic thru text message...I would also like to know how many sets and who would want some...going for $150 a set...Trust me they look OG....
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Ok, ha ha ha, I got a chingo of guys telling they want sets...pm me your guys' numbers and how many sets and Ill get back with everyone asap!..Ill be as quick as possible...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:biggrin: u get my message?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 5 2010, 07:16 PM~18997983
> *K homeboys...give me about a week...this is my partners car and has a set of the mouldings on his.....can barely see it in the pic but he wouldnt put them on if they didnt look right...hes gonna send me a pic thru text message...I would also like to know how many sets and who would want some...going for $150 a set...Trust me they look OG....
> 
> 
> ...


i want some


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 4 2010, 07:47 PM~18989688
> *nice! you need to throw you moldings on though
> *


 i know  i just need the passenger door molding and the other skirt molding 
 do u know any tips on how to remove the dash i need it rewrapped or glassed thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'd like to see what they look like... I might want a set too


and very nice stock 76' by the way....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 5 2010, 11:46 PM~18999407
> *i know   i just need the passenger door molding and the other skirt molding
> do u know any tips on how to remove the dash i need it rewrapped or glassed  thanks
> *


pm sent


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 6 2010, 03:46 AM~18999620
> *I'd like to see what they look like... I might want a set too
> and very nice stock 76' by the way....
> *



WHAT'S HAPPENING BIG PHIL? :wave: :wave:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 6 2010, 01:48 AM~18999625
> *pm sent
> *


thanks again PHIL


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

put me down for a set too


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 5 2010, 11:46 PM~18999407
> *i know   i just need the passenger door molding and the other skirt molding, do u know any tips on how to remove the dash i need it rewrapped or glassed thanks
> *


pm t-jones for those


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

Who has pics or info on those thick molding s somebody was making for the the quarter windows? anything would help. thanx


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 6 2010, 01:38 PM~19001092
> *Who has pics or info on those thick molding s somebody was making  for the the quarter windows? anything would help. thanx
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 5 2010, 11:16 PM~18998831
> *Ok, ha ha ha, I got a chingo of guys telling they want sets...pm me your guys' numbers and how many sets and Ill get back with everyone asap!..Ill be as quick as possible...
> *


i sent you my info.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Nov 6 2010, 08:46 AM~19000541
> *WHAT'S HAPPENING BIG PHIL? :wave:  :wave:
> *



sup bro how's the raghouse doing


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 6 2010, 08:54 AM~19000582
> *thanks again PHIL
> *


no problem bro


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 5 2010, 10:16 PM~18997983
> *K homeboys...give me about a week...this is my partners car and has a set of the mouldings on his.....can barely see it in the pic but he wouldnt put them on if they didnt look right...hes gonna send me a pic thru text message...I would also like to know how many sets and who would want some...going for $150 a set...Trust me they look OG....
> 
> 
> ...


what else would be needed to install these things? stock Clips, and those caps that cover the 2 ends?

get the other pics you were reffering to up. Id be interested.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 30 2010, 10:19 PM~18949983
> *anybody bending up the long side window trim? i came across a pair of the window trim clips.
> 
> 
> ...


here`s what the clips look like


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 5 2010, 07:16 PM~18997983
> *K homeboys...give me about a week...this is my partners car and has a set of the mouldings on his.....can barely see it in the pic but he wouldnt put them on if they didnt look right...hes gonna send me a pic thru text message...I would also like to know how many sets and who would want some...going for $150 a set...Trust me they look OG....
> 
> 
> ...


i need that 3xs :biggrin:


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 5 2010, 12:39 AM~18991807
> *Hey SAUL! Remember me I sold you some TRU-Spokes a while back......by the way I use to make these mouldings back when I had a Glasshouse...same gauge and material the actual dealer use to use...all I would do is heat up the turns to make it fit....even fit the original clips :biggrin: BUT i would have to find the place again where I got the material from....
> *


I'll take a set too


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 5 2010, 08:16 PM~18997983
> *K homeboys...give me about a week...this is my partners car and has a set of the mouldings on his.....can barely see it in the pic but he wouldnt put them on if they didnt look right...hes gonna send me a pic thru text message...I would also like to know how many sets and who would want some...going for $150 a set...Trust me they look OG....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 5 2010, 10:16 PM~18998831
> *Ok, ha ha ha, I got a chingo of guys telling they want sets...pm me your guys' numbers and how many sets and Ill get back with everyone asap!..Ill be as quick as possible...
> *


u got plenty of customers Jose


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

GLASSHOUSE?










:dunno:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 6 2010, 05:16 PM~19002651
> *GLASSHOUSE?
> 
> 
> ...


BAN YOURSELF!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

K I got with my partner and hes ordering the material as we speak.....I wish I had a glasshouse myself...I would of had these done in house.. :biggrin: I was waiting to bust my glasshouse I had out but priorities came in to play....though im interested in this glasshouse...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 6 2010, 02:04 PM~19002117
> *here`s what the clips look like
> *


YES...these are what you need..Thanks MR 59! :thumbsup: I wanna see if I can get someone to make these and I will be in business!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 6 2010, 03:16 PM~19002651
> *GLASSHOUSE?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 6 2010, 04:16 PM~19002651
> *GLASSHOUSE?
> 
> 
> ...


HILLBILLY GLASSHOUSE!!! :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 6 2010, 07:02 PM~19003197
> *BAN YOURSELF!
> *


x2


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 6 2010, 07:20 PM~19003346
> *K I got with my partner and hes ordering the material as we speak.....I wish I had a glasshouse myself...I would of had these done in house.. :biggrin: I was waiting to bust my glasshouse I had out but priorities came in to play....though im interested in this glasshouse...
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal right there...


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 6 2010, 04:16 PM~19002651
> *GLASSHOUSE?
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: More like GlassShed :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 6 2010, 04:16 PM~19002651
> *GLASSHOUSE?
> 
> 
> ...


ON TOP OF THAT HE HAS A STICKER PLAQUE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 6 2010, 10:10 PM~19005141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 6 2010, 05:16 PM~19002651
> *GLASSHOUSE?
> 
> 
> ...


waynes world g house!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 6 2010, 10:10 PM~19005141
> *
> 
> 
> ...



verrrry nice... great feeling when you ride is about to be cleared


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 6 2010, 09:10 PM~19005141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 6 2010, 09:10 PM~19005141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAM HUGO SHE COMING OUT BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 7 2010, 12:10 AM~19005141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats looking awsome man


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 6 2010, 10:10 PM~19005141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!!! :yes:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 7 2010, 11:46 AM~19007801
> *Thanks Guys!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Oct 27 2010, 11:04 PM~18923920
> *i need radiator support bushings for my '74, does anyone know where to get them ?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 7 2010, 01:46 PM~19007801
> *Thanks Guys!
> 
> 
> ...


thats wicked man.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 7 2010, 03:16 PM~19009178
> *:dunno:
> *



the ones for the core support.... or the the ones for the radiator?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

getting her tommorow. I have more pics but they are aspx format


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 7 2010, 09:37 PM~19012653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 5 2010, 10:16 PM~18998831
> *Ok, ha ha ha, I got a chingo of guys telling they want sets...pm me your guys' numbers and how many sets and Ill get back with everyone asap!..Ill be as quick as possible...
> *


Pm sent 
Paypal ready


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 7 2010, 08:37 PM~19012653
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow man looks solid, and all the OG trim too!

PM me if you decide to sell the vinyl top trim :x:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 6 2010, 10:00 PM~19005084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

look what SOMEONE did to this glasshouse 
ffffaaaaaakkkkk


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 7 2010, 10:37 PM~19012653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the virgins, that bitch looks super clean


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Oct 31 2010, 07:36 AM~18951444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 7 2010, 07:46 PM~19007801
> *Thanks Guys!
> 
> 
> ...


Wooowwwww

That's really nice !


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 7 2010, 02:20 AM~19003346
> *K I got with my partner and hes ordering the material as we speak.....I wish I had a glasshouse myself...I would of had these done in house.. :biggrin: I was waiting to bust my glasshouse I had out but priorities came in to play....though im interested in this glasshouse...
> 
> 
> ...


I would to buy a set too !!

Great your doing all this work for the quaterwindowtrimless riders.


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 8 2010, 03:32 AM~19011243
> *the ones for the core support.... or the the ones for the radiator?
> *


core support 










like those, problem over here in europe is that shops dont have all different sizes laying around


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 7 2010, 10:37 PM~19012653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics?


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 7 2010, 10:46 AM~19007801
> *Thanks Guys!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: thas nice


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Nov 7 2010, 10:54 PM~19013681
> *look what SOMEONE did to this glasshouse
> ffffaaaaaakkkkk
> 
> ...


 :0 i seen one like this before they were putting tv's and water fall in the dash


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY BROTHERS 76..MEMBERS ONLY..CC..NC SAN DIEGO....TTT......


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 8 2010, 12:02 AM~19013735
> *Love the virgins, that bitch looks super clean
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 3 2010, 02:11 AM~18973542
> *Please post more pics !
> Beautifull cars!
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Before 










After


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 8 2010, 03:00 PM~19017312
> *After
> 
> 
> ...


did you dye it black?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 8 2010, 05:38 PM~19018095
> *did you dye it black?
> *


looks like. you can see the red undertone in it. 
Looks pretty good though from the pics.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Nov 8 2010, 01:54 AM~19013681
> *look what SOMEONE did to this glasshouse
> ffffaaaaaakkkkk
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

Any one know what t tops fit the glasshouse the best


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam just re-read the price for them trims.....


no offense not trying to burst anyones bubble... but it's just a different size chrome on a roll with a heatgun to make the curves stay...

I'm sure that price could be worked with..... ???

again I'm not trying to hate on the hustle but you got quite a few guys interested :happysad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 8 2010, 06:19 PM~19019425
> *lol
> *



he's not joking... he's got some crazy shit he's about to do :0


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 8 2010, 06:36 PM~19019605
> *Any one know what t tops fit the glasshouse the best
> *


mid to late 70's mid-size GM's(i.e; Monte Carlo, Cutlass, Regal, Grand Prix)


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Nov 8 2010, 06:36 PM~19019605
> *Any one know what t tops fit the glasshouse the best
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HURST-HATCH...=item5640c29efd

these are 1st generation t-tops


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Nov 8 2010, 03:38 PM~19018095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes on both seats need to be re-done not enough dye


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 8 2010, 07:09 PM~19019938
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HURST-HATCH...=item5640c29efd
> 
> these are 1st generation t-tops
> *



ITS MISSING THE HORSE SHOE'S THAT MOUNT TO THE SHEET METAL :wow:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 8 2010, 06:41 PM~19019658
> *dam just re-read the price for them trims.....
> no offense not trying to burst anyones bubble... but it's just a different size chrome on a roll with a heatgun to make the curves stay...
> 
> ...


I guess well wait and see how OG they look.....


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 8 2010, 05:41 PM~19019658
> *dam just re-read the price for them trims.....
> no offense not trying to burst anyones bubble... but it's just a different size chrome on a roll with a heatgun to make the curves stay...
> 
> ...



any idea where to get the chrome roll though?

ive been looking for ways to reproduce the trim with this technique ever since they started going for 1k+ on ebay, but i havent found a good material yet.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

My glasshouse is on page 1516,the yellow one,still for sale,all info is the same,price is 6500 hundred,I need it gone,I have to buy a house me and my fam to live in,not one I can drive,thanks lmk 5592137770/Jess


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 8 2010, 09:38 PM~19021350
> *any idea where to get the chrome roll though?
> 
> ive been looking for ways to reproduce the trim with this technique ever since they started going for 1k+ on ebay, but i havent found a good material yet.
> *


They go for 1k? :wow:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 8 2010, 10:29 PM~19022557
> *They go for 1k? :wow:
> *



nope, i meant 1$.

so you're waayyyy overpriced. :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Nov 8 2010, 08:56 PM~19021556
> *My glasshouse is on page 1516,the yellow one,still for sale,all info is the same,price is 6500 hundred,I need it gone,I have to buy a house me and my fam to live in,not one I can drive,thanks lmk 5592137770/Jess
> *



CLEAANNNNN


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 8 2010, 06:46 PM~19019708
> *he's not joking... he's got some crazy shit he's about to do :0
> *


nahh me no way 

ok just a peak 



















dont trip i just finished the fiber glassing today the gaps on the sides and the air bag
working on the electrical of the dash and making a sub behind the dash


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Nov 8 2010, 11:24 PM~19022886
> *nahh me no way
> 
> ok just a peak
> ...



i noticed you got 2 shift knobs right now, which one you keeping?


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for that compliment brother,I HATE to let it go


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

haha....you one crazy foo

that's gonna look sick....hope you got that seal in for your tranny


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 5 2010, 08:16 PM~18997983
> *K homeboys...give me about a week...this is my partners car and has a set of the mouldings on his.....can barely see it in the pic but he wouldnt put them on if they didnt look right...hes gonna send me a pic thru text message...I would also like to know how many sets and who would want some...going for $150 a set...Trust me they look OG....
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take a set for sure, count me in....76 GHouse in the building.
:banghead: :nicoderm: :drama:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWWAVE68ELA_@Nov 9 2010, 03:51 AM~19023374
> *I'll take a set for sure, count me in....76 GHouse in the building.
> :banghead:  :nicoderm:  :drama:
> *


ill take a set


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

wtb 76 or 75 quarters any help


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 8 2010, 09:38 PM~19021350
> *any idea where to get the chrome roll though?
> 
> ive been looking for ways to reproduce the trim with this technique ever since they started going for 1k+ on ebay, but i havent found a good material yet.
> *


pm sent


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Nov 9 2010, 09:24 AM~19024959
> *wtb 76 or 75 quarters any help
> *



http://www.impalas.com/body-panels/home.ph...ear_filter=1976


not sure if this is what you're looking for...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

wtf
http://www.leboncoin.fr/voitures/147920356.htm?ca=6_s


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

G-HOUSE PARTS-DOMELIGHT,OG DOOR GUARDS,OG QUARTER WINDOW CLIPS,SEATBELT CLIPS,HEADLINER SEATBELT PLASTICS .PM ME WITH OFFERS.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Nov 8 2010, 10:56 PM~19021556
> *My glasshouse is on page 1516,the yellow one,still for sale,all info is the same,price is 6500 hundred,I need it gone,I have to buy a house me and my fam to live in,not one I can drive,thanks lmk 5592137770/Jess
> *


Yes! That's the same color I'm painting mine.. Real nice!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Nov 9 2010, 02:16 PM~19026627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take the window clips,dome light ,and the door guards


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Nov 9 2010, 01:23 AM~19022876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Real nice :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

WHAT UP HOMIES????


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 8 2010, 02:00 PM~19017312
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...


what did you dye it with??


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Nov 8 2010, 11:23 PM~19022876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE REAL NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Nov 8 2010, 11:24 PM~19022886
> *nahh me no way
> 
> ok just a peak
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:  :loco: :yes: :x:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 8 2010, 06:41 PM~19019658
> *dam just re-read the price for them trims.....
> no offense not trying to burst anyones bubble... but it's just a different size chrome on a roll with a heatgun to make the curves stay...
> 
> ...


The heat gun helps the material turn on the corners to make the bend towards the back end which is difficult to do correctly. Also, theres no obligation in buying these trims homie, but I will say they look EXACTLY the same as the originals and fit PERFECTLY into the clips....so they are the perfect size of trim.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I been around for awhile bro.... I know exactly what and how they are made
(there's a couple show cars with the same thing, no names need to be said)...

just saying price wise.... you got plenty of customers... just take care of them


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 9 2010, 11:21 PM~19031239
> *The heat gun helps the material turn on the corners to make the bend towards the back end which is difficult to do correctly. Also, theres no obligation in buying these trims homie, but I will say they look EXACTLY the same as the originals and fit PERFECTLY into the clips....so they are the perfect size of trim.
> *


THAT'S WAS UP


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Nov 9 2010, 12:24 AM~19022886
> *nahh me no way
> 
> ok just a peak
> ...


THERE YOU GO PEPE :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Nov 9 2010, 12:23 AM~19022876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 9 2010, 12:47 AM~19023002
> *haha....you one crazy foo
> 
> that's gonna look sick....hope you got that seal in for your tranny
> *


nope still runs like shit but its gonna look good tho . . . 
looking for an LT1 set up right now


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Nov 10 2010, 12:16 AM~19031601
> *nope still runs like shit but its gonna look good tho . . .
> looking for an LT1 set up right now
> *


gonna look crazy man....


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

NOS T-Top Weatherstrip


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Nov 9 2010, 12:23 AM~19022876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 10 2010, 12:52 AM~19031465
> *I been around for awhile bro.... I know exactly what and how they are made
> (there's a couple show cars with the same thing, no names need to be said)...
> 
> ...


the trim this guy makes, he says that it s real cose to the og trim, i don`t thing it`s that 2 inch wide trim on the other two cars, the guy claims the you can use og clips, so to me the profile must be th same


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 10 2010, 04:24 PM~19036401
> *NOS T-Top Weatherstrip
> 
> 
> ...


Damit :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Nov 10 2010, 07:21 PM~19037408
> *Damit :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Car needed a face lift. Added a lil Pinstripe from Kragen...it helped break it up. Its a Satin Brown Primer, had a nice pic in the sun but apparently I did not save it. 


here are a couple pics.



















I just put the stocks back on, Im gonna throw the D's on for a minute for some pics then back to stocks. It is my daily driver.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Nov 10 2010, 07:21 PM~19037408
> *Damit :biggrin:
> *


1 down...1 to go!


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Nov 9 2010, 12:23 AM~19022876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: soooo clean


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 10 2010, 05:56 PM~19036699
> *the trim this guy makes, he says that it s real cose to the og trim, i don`t thing it`s that 2 inch wide trim on the other two cars, the guy claims the you can use og clips, so to  me the profile must be th same
> *


yea... about 10 years ago someone showed me exactly what to use and where to get it...

stray52 had someone that could make them out of stainless...that would be the way to go


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Nov 10 2010, 07:21 PM~19037408
> *Damit :biggrin:
> *


yea Johnny is a lucky fucker...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 10 2010, 08:17 PM~19037961
> *yea Johnny is a lucky fucker...
> *


Does someone have stainless ones on their ride now? :0


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Im gonna see if I can remake the clips as well...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 10 2010, 09:18 PM~19038629
> *Im gonna see if I can remake the clips as well...
> *


either way ill take a set 
post up a set when you have some done 
if you wana use my house as a model for those trims lol...i sure as hell wont say no :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 10 2010, 09:17 PM~19038616
> *Does someone have stainless ones on their ride now? :0
> *


need a donor body so the guy can make them...a template

clips could be rolled in one solid strip then cut... 

would be cool though would last.... og trims never fit right... prob shrink over time and start looking weird...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Nov 10 2010, 07:21 PM~19037408
> *Damit :biggrin:
> *


Sup Chopper, how is your back homie? how you feeling?


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Nov 9 2010, 12:23 AM~19022876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 10 2010, 06:46 PM~19037675
> *Car needed a face lift. Added a lil Pinstripe from Kragen...it helped break it up. Its a Satin Brown Primer, had a nice pic in the sun but apparently I did not save it.
> here are a couple pics.
> 
> ...


DAM FLIP LIKE THAT COLOR :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 10 2010, 10:30 PM~19039521
> *DAM FLIP LIKE THAT COLOR :cheesy:
> *


x2....

looks good flip... like it better on stocks... just get some 15" 520's


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 10 2010, 09:42 PM~19038882
> *need a donor body so the guy can make them...a template
> 
> clips could be rolled in one solid strip then cut...
> ...


I agree totally but OG is OG.......though I am thinking of making stainless ones as well if its not too much of a hassle......most importantly I need a Ghouse first! :roflmao: I got a question though, would clips be necessary if the trims are stainless?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea I think so...don't think a one piece trim would fit in there right without damaging it.... prob would look better with the clip anyway...

I've had a couple sets of used og ones and they just fell apart sitting in the garage...

*yea I remember your glasshouse... at least it went to a good home...and hooked the fuck up too


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: to the Ghouse/Raghouse family.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Nov 11 2010, 05:08 PM~19041906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFULL car !! But that aint a Glasshouse.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: on your car, but this is 1974-76 glasshouse fest


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Nov 11 2010, 09:08 AM~19041906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: :nosad:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Nov 11 2010, 08:08 AM~19041906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean as hell real nice
:biggrin: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 10 2010, 09:59 PM~19039812
> *x2....
> 
> looks good flip... like it better on stocks... just get some 15" 520's
> *



You know I want to get the Uniroyal 5.60, they have a nice looking tire and a perfect white wall for this car. 

Honestly my car looks way better, might just paint it Brown. Here is a pic I just took, no sun out though.


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)

stp by to show luv and hit u with what i got for sale


















73 rag pm me for info


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 11 2010, 07:32 AM~19041711
> *:biggrin:
> *



Sup Rich? You going to the Damn this New Years? We got to hook up and kick back.

For that fact...who is going to the Majestics throw down on the 1st of the year? 

I will God willing, might just roll it on stocks too.


----------



## ob619sd (Jul 11, 2010)

75


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 11 2010, 12:38 PM~19043360
> *You know I want to get the Uniroyal 5.60, they have a nice looking tire and a perfect white wall for this car.
> 
> Honestly my car looks way better, might just paint it Brown. Here is a pic I just took, no sun out though.
> ...


looks good .. :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 10 2010, 09:46 PM~19037675
> *Car needed a face lift. Added a lil Pinstripe from Kragen...it helped break it up. Its a Satin Brown Primer, had a nice pic in the sun but apparently I did not save it.
> here are a couple pics.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 11 2010, 02:36 AM~19040796
> *I agree totally but OG is OG.......though I am thinking of making stainless ones as well if its not too much of a hassle......most importantly I need a Ghouse first! :roflmao: I got a question though, would clips be necessary if the trims are stainless?
> *


YES YOU WOULD NEED THE CLIPS TO MAKE IT FIT TIGHT ALONG THE WINDOW EDGE.
IF YOU MADE IT 1 PIECE, YOU WOULD NOT BE ABLE TO GET IT SNUGED UP, AND MIGHT DAMAGE THE TRIM INSTALLING THEM ,


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 11 2010, 11:38 AM~19043360
> *You know I want to get the Uniroyal 5.60, they have a nice looking tire and a perfect white wall for this car.
> 
> Honestly my car looks way better, might just paint it Brown. Here is a pic I just took, no sun out though.
> ...



looks good man, did you do a satin finish or something?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Picking up a 76 glasshouse sunday . lots of great pics on here , I will post some when i get it . For starters where is a good place to look for parts ? thanks in advance


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Nov 11 2010, 06:18 PM~19045678
> *Picking up a 76 glasshouse sunday . lots of great pics on here , I will post some when i get it . For starters where is a good place to look for parts ? thanks in advance
> *



looking for a place for parts...... you found it


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok cool . I am trading my 86 El Camino for the 76 . Family grew a lil and I need the room for them to cruise with me .


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 11 2010, 04:53 PM~19045459
> *looks good man, did you do a satin finish or something?
> *



Yes sir, satin finish. Like I said before its my daily, plus dont want to paint it till I get my fillers and bumpers done. Might as well rock some primer, test out some colors. 


When I got it...









Primered Flat Black...









Satin Brown with a $5.00 pinstripe from Kragen! hahaha









The thing is I can rock primer and represent...not many Glasshouses out and about.


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ob619sd_@Nov 11 2010, 12:06 PM~19043536
> *75
> 
> 
> ...


Thats right, '75 Impala Custom! I need that Impala script on the front fender!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Nov 11 2010, 06:24 PM~19045735
> *Ok cool . I am trading my 86 El Camino for the 76 . Family grew a lil and I need the room for them to cruise with me .
> *


Congrats USO.Let me know what you looking for I might have some stuff for you.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 11 2010, 06:33 PM~19045811
> *Congrats USO.Let me know what you looking for I might have some stuff for you.
> *


Thanks USO !! U going to LA next weekend ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 10 2010, 08:46 PM~19037675
> *Car needed a face lift. Added a lil Pinstripe from Kragen...it helped break it up. Its a Satin Brown Primer, had a nice pic in the sun but apparently I did not save it.
> here are a couple pics.
> 
> ...


BROWN LOOKS GOOD


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 8 2010, 08:46 PM~19019708
> *he's not joking... he's got some crazy shit he's about to do :0
> *


loll. Yeah. I saw the pic in his topic first. Then i came in here and saw it again and thought.. waitasec.. haha..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 8 2010, 10:15 PM~19020612
> *yes on both seats need to be re-done not enough dye
> *


Was it a fabric paint for the panels? Id love to do mine in white one day. But damn if i even know where to start. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Nov 9 2010, 02:36 PM~19025908
> *wtf
> http://www.leboncoin.fr/voitures/147920356.htm?ca=6_s
> *


swivel seats??
thats sweet.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 10 2010, 07:24 PM~19036401
> *NOS T-Top Weatherstrip
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

nice find


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FOUND THIS LITTLE SCORE. JUST NEED TO FIND SOME 8 TRACKS


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 10 2010, 09:46 PM~19037675
> *Car needed a face lift. Added a lil Pinstripe from Kragen...it helped break it up. Its a Satin Brown Primer, had a nice pic in the sun but apparently I did not save it.
> here are a couple pics.
> 
> ...


looks good man


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 11 2010, 05:27 PM~19045754
> *Yes sir, satin finish. Like I said before its my daily, plus dont want to paint it till I get my fillers and bumpers done. Might as well rock some primer, test out some colors.
> When I got it...
> 
> ...


  the pinstripe was a nice touch too


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 11 2010, 09:59 PM~19046650
> *FOUND THIS LITTLE SCORE. JUST NEED TO FIND SOME 8 TRACKS
> 
> 
> ...


  
wanted to find a stock one to put in the 76 but had no luck. and wasnt going to pay 100 bucks for ones i saw for sale. 
bought a 15 dollar tape deck instead.. and paid 15 for shipping. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 11 2010, 10:05 PM~19046703
> * the pinstripe was a nice touch too
> *


X2..

damn i gotta come around more so i dont look like such a whore. lol.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 11 2010, 11:46 AM~19043425
> *Sup Rich? You going to the Damn this New Years? We got to hook up and kick back.
> 
> For that fact...who is going to the Majestics throw down on the 1st of the year?
> ...


10/4 FLIP IM DOWN TO ROLL


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 11 2010, 08:10 AM~19041916
> *:wave: to the Ghouse/Raghouse family.
> *


SUP BRO


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 11 2010, 09:10 PM~19046772
> *
> wanted to find a stock one to put in the 76 but had no luck. and wasnt going to pay 100 bucks for ones i saw for sale.
> bought a 15 dollar tape deck instead.. and paid 15 for shipping. lol.
> *


I HAVE THE OG 8 TRACKS TOO, ONLY BOUGHT THIS BECAUSE IT WAS A BOWMAN, AND 15 BUCKS TOO.
YOU CAN FIND THE OG 8 TRACKS JUST GOTTA HUNT THEM DOWN. BUT FOR A NICE OG 8 TRACK? 100.00 ISN`T THAT BAD


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 11 2010, 12:38 PM~19043360
> *You know I want to get the Uniroyal 5.60, they have a nice looking tire and a perfect white wall for this car.
> 
> Honestly my car looks way better, might just paint it Brown. Here is a pic I just took, no sun out though.
> ...


 primer paint or satin fuck it it looks bad!!!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 25 2010, 04:00 PM~18904938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daily drivers!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

Glasshouse interior seat moldings. Perfect condition,no dents or dings.Can be used as is for a street car but will need to be polished for show.Pm ,email at [email protected] 

$75 set plus shipping


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 11 2010, 07:36 PM~19047012
> *10/4 FLIP IM DOWN TO ROLL
> *



Q~Vole! :thumbsup: I'll be giving you a call.



Thanks to all you guys for the feedback on the Impala. I got an attitude adjustment with it driving it too. All the daily drivers know what I mean, bouncin', slippin', slidin' and lowridin' everyday is a crazy job and you get tired of it...sometimes you gotta change it up! I have my bro's Glasshouse right now and left mine at his house...it is a beautiful car and is where mine needs to be...its good motivation.

To all the Glasshouse Riders...we like the Marines, the few and the proud. 

:nicoderm:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 11 2010, 10:12 PM~19047958
> *daily drivers!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 11 2010, 10:54 PM~19048471
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 11 2010, 10:12 PM~19047958
> *daily drivers!
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Nov 11 2010, 10:25 PM~19048134
> *Glasshouse interior seat moldings. Perfect condition,no dents or dings.Can be used as is for a street car but will need to be polished for show.Pm ,email at [email protected]
> 
> $75 set plus shipping
> ...




pm sent.... :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 12 2010, 12:39 AM~19049316
> *pm sent....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Nov 11 2010, 10:25 PM~19048134
> *Glasshouse interior seat moldings. Perfect condition,no dents or dings.Can be used as is for a street car but will need to be polished for show.Pm ,email at [email protected]
> 
> $75 set plus shipping
> ...


for non electric seats i see...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 11 2010, 05:21 PM~19045702
> *looking for a place for parts...... you found it
> *


Amen to that USO !!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 11 2010, 09:54 PM~19048463
> *Q~Vole! :thumbsup:  I'll be giving you a call.
> Thanks to all you guys for the feedback on the Impala. I got an attitude adjustment with it driving it too. All the daily drivers know what I mean, bouncin', slippin', slidin' and lowridin' everyday is a crazy job and you get tired of it...sometimes you gotta change it up! I have my bro's Glasshouse right now and left mine at his house...it is a beautiful car and is where mine needs to be...its good motivation.
> 
> ...


COOL FLIP :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 11 2010, 07:32 PM~19046376
> *Was it a fabric paint for the panels? Id love to do mine in white one day. But damn if i even know where to start. lol.
> *


It was a combination of both vinyl and fabric spray paint you find at an auto parts store 
All I did was poke a hole in the cans to get the paint out (it will spray you in the face) put it in a paint sprayer and used my compressor to spray all the inside trim and anything that was vinyl 
As for the fabric in the seats I took them off the seat frame and used the same paint and soaked them a section at a time


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 12 2010, 02:41 PM~19053217
> *It was a combination of both vinyl and fabric spray paint you find at an auto parts store
> All I did was poke a hole in the cans to get  the paint out (it will spray you in the face) put it in a paint sprayer and used my  compressor to spray all the inside trim and anything that was vinyl
> As for the fabric in the seats I took them off the seat frame and used the same paint and soaked them a section at a time
> *


I did it the hard way found out later that you can buy the same paint at any paint supply store in quart size


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

so did you do the white T-shirt test yet?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Congrats On The Homie Manuel Front Cover From........ One Bad Creation C.C


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

finally a LRM worth buying....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 12 2010, 03:50 PM~19053281
> *I did it the hard way found out later that you can buy the same paint at any paint supply store in quart size
> *


I WAS JUST ABOUT TO TELL YOU THAT!
THEY ALSO HAVE A GOOD SELECTION OF CAR PAINT, AT KRAGEN


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 12 2010, 05:02 PM~19054669
> *Congrats On The Homie Manuel Front Cover From........ One Bad Creation C.C
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: BAD ASSSSSSS HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 12 2010, 06:02 PM~19054669
> *Congrats On The Homie Manuel Front Cover From........ One Bad Creation C.C
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ASS, CONGRATS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 12 2010, 05:02 PM~19054669
> *Congrats On The Homie Manuel Front Cover From........ One Bad Creation C.C
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homie very nice ride.....


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 12 2010, 06:11 PM~19054756
> *finally a LRM worth buying....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 12 2010, 06:02 PM~19054669
> *Congrats On The Homie Manuel Front Cover From........ One Bad Creation C.C
> 
> 
> ...


MANUEL DID IT :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> Congrats On The Homie Manuel Front Cover From........ One Bad Creation C.C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## i part out chevys (Mar 31, 2009)

****************I GOT THIS***************

UP FOR SALE OR TRADE IS MY 1975 CHEVY CAPRICE CLASSIC CONVERT!!
I HAD TRADE MY 68 FOR IT AND I HAVE NO TIME FOR IT. IT HAS A NEW CRATE MOTOR 350 W 350 TRANNY , NEVER BEEN FIRED UP!! HAS A BUNCH OF NEW PARTS LIKE CARB INTAKE , CHROME HEADERS, IT ALSO HAS A MEAN DUAL EXHAUST SYSTEM ECT ..SEE PICS . THE BODY IS SUPER STRAIGHT , WAS PAINTED LIKE A CHAMPAGNE COLOR IT STILL NICE , THE SEAT WERE DONE UP TOO BUT MAY NEED TO BE TOUCH UP OR REDONE , THE TOP IS GOOD , NO BACK GLASS , THE POWER WINDOWS ALL WORK AND THE TOP TOO,
HAS GOLD BUMPERS AND ALL GOLD 22 " DAYTONS WITH PEREILI TIRES , I HAVE THE GRILL AND SOME LITTLE EXTRA PARTS.. THIS CAR STILL NEEDS SOME ASSEMBLY AND TLC.. BUT OVERALL A EASY FINISH , I HAVE PAPER WORK ON IT , THE CAR IS PARKED IN ONTARIO CA ... FOR SALE FOR $5000 OBO OR TRADE???
WHAT YOU GOT ?? I WOULD LIKE SOMETHING RUNNING , OR AN OLD BOMB 
OR 
CHEVY TRUCK 98 AND NEWER 
TAHOE 2 DR OR 4 DOOR
IMPALA 65 68 67 69 OR NEWER ,
GMC TRUCK 
WHATEVER LET KNOW IF ITS SOMETHING I LIKE .. ILL MIGHT DO IT !!!

CALL 909 821 0262 ASK FOR RICH OR EMAIL ME [email protected]
OR POST IT HERE ON LAY IT LOW


----------



## H-DEUCE (Dec 28, 2009)

would a 1975 impala hood fit on a 1976 caprice? i know the header panel is different but not sure about the hood.:dunno:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Nov 12 2010, 04:41 PM~19053217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice cover.. congrats man.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats On The Homie Manuel Front Cover From........ One Bad Creation C.C










Congrats on your LRM front cover and spread homie :thumbsup:. Stay  from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: to all of the Glasshouse/Raghouse family.


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats right, love the interior and paint scheme on that car...Beautiful Craftmanship.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY,
Congrats On The Homie Manuel Front Cover From........ One Bad Creation C.C














NICE!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

hey im trying to get some parker accumulators for the glasshouse this week, does anybody on here run front and rear? or would i just need rear?

thanks


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 12 2010, 06:02 PM~19054669
> *Congrats On The Homie Manuel Front Cover From........ One Bad Creation C.C
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

OK FELLAS!! Here I Got what the trims look like....Remember this is as close to OG youre going to get...Also I know there is a few of you that want these but be patient cuz they take some time to make...and I myself have the problem of not owning a glasshouse... :roflmao:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 NICE


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 13 2010, 05:30 PM~19060092
> *:0 NICE
> *


X76


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I HAVE A COUPLE OF THESE DIE CAST 76 CAPRICES FOR SALE $8.00 SHIPPED EACH ALL OF THEM ARE IN THERE PACKAGE THESE LOOK NICE WHEN YOU SWAP OUT THE WHEELS AND LOWER THEM


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 13 2010, 03:00 PM~19059957
> *OK FELLAS!! Here I Got what the trims look like....Remember this is as close to OG youre going to get...Also I know there is a few of you that want these but be patient cuz they take some time to make...and I myself have the problem of not owning a glasshouse... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 13 2010, 05:58 PM~19060215
> *I HAVE A COUPLE OF THESE DIE CAST 76 CAPRICES FOR SALE $8.00 SHIPPED EACH ALL OF THEM ARE IN THERE PACKAGE THESE LOOK NICE WHEN YOU SWAP OUT THE WHEELS AND LOWER THEM
> 
> 
> ...


77's hahahahahaha


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Nov 13 2010, 04:23 PM~19060320
> *77's hahahahahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 8 2010, 11:43 AM~19015334
> *anymore pics?
> *


Guy backed out of the deal, So we didn't trade he still has it, and will probably take 2500 for it. It has 36000 original miles. If I can't buy it cash in about a week I will post the owners info so it can at least go to a good home. He bought it from the original owners from what he told me.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

here is the 76 that was supposed to be mine, but I think his wife talked him out of trading for my 73 Newport. If I can't buy it cash in about a week I will post all of this guys info so it can at least go to a good home.


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

another pic of the 76 from what looks like a few months ago.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 13 2010, 04:59 PM~19060506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 13 2010, 05:00 PM~19060511
> *another pic of the 76 from what looks like a few months ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam thats super clean!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

An interior shot


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

Here is an ugly pic of the 76 with 22 inch wheels and no skirts. Still has the bug guard on the header panel. :0


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 13 2010, 05:58 PM~19060215
> *I HAVE A COUPLE OF THESE DIE CAST 76 CAPRICES FOR SALE $8.00 SHIPPED EACH ALL OF THEM ARE IN THERE PACKAGE THESE LOOK NICE WHEN YOU SWAP OUT THE WHEELS AND LOWER THEM
> 
> 
> ...


Is that what they sold in china in 77?


----------



## classic76 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey glasshouse peeps. I haven't been here on layitlow lately but I want to thank everyone for the congrats. Eliote from lowrider did a nice job shooting the 76 CLASSIC. Once again men thanks for the congrats and the nice compliments.


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classic76_@Nov 13 2010, 07:18 PM~19060622
> *Hey glasshouse peeps. I haven't been here on layitlow lately but I want to thank everyone for the congrats. Eliote from lowrider did a nice job shooting the 76 CLASSIC. Once again men thanks for the congrats and the nice compliments.
> *


Being in lowrider is for me one of the holy grails of lowriding. :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Nov 13 2010, 04:23 PM~19060320
> *77's hahahahahaha
> *


the first batch that came out said 77'..... they corrected it after...worth keeping in package just for that stupid misprint it may be worth something later

but they look cool if you repaint them and get some spokes from one of the other lowrider 1/64 scales


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

Damn there are some clean convertible on Lincoln, Nebraska craigs list. under for sale by owner.


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

9500 for the green one and 9000 for the red one


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

76 CAPRICE UP FOR SALE IN LA 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=552409


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 13 2010, 05:00 PM~19059957
> *OK FELLAS!! Here I Got what the trims look like....Remember this is as close to OG youre going to get...Also I know there is a few of you that want these but be patient cuz they take some time to make...and I myself have the problem of not owning a glasshouse... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


they look pretty good man


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 13 2010, 07:00 PM~19060511
> *another pic of the 76 from what looks like a few months ago.
> 
> 
> ...



that looks wicked man. Pick it up if you can.


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 13 2010, 07:08 PM~19061696
> *they look pretty good man
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: i need that


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-DEUCE_@Nov 13 2010, 09:19 AM~19058119
> *would a 1975 impala hood fit on a 1976 caprice?  i know the header panel is different but not sure about the hood.:dunno:
> *


THEY SHOULD FIT, IT`S THE FRONT HALF OF THE HEADER THAT CHANGED, NOT THE HOOD SIDE


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 13 2010, 01:32 PM~19059842
> *hey im trying to get some parker accumulators for the glasshouse this week, does anybody on here run front and rear?  or would i just need rear?
> 
> thanks
> *


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

put about a good 200 miles on the Impala today. From I.E. to LA even cruised down Whittier Blvd. The to O*C and back to I.E. Car ran like a champ, had it layed out all the way. It was a good day! Even stopped by Riverside and Homies from Just Dippin' were serving em out there! Hoppin like a motha. Big Shot out to Homie with the Black 75...forgot his name but he was at the picnic, he wasnt lying when he said these cars love the Freeway.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 13 2010, 08:49 PM~19062007
> *THEY SHOULD FIT, IT`S THE FRONT HALF OF THE HEADER THAT CHANGED, NOT THE HOOD SIDE
> *


WRONG!

75-76 CAPRICE AND 76 IMPALA SAME HOOD!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 13 2010, 02:32 PM~19059842
> *hey im trying to get some parker accumulators for the glasshouse this week, does anybody on here run front and rear?  or would i just need rear?
> 
> thanks
> *


i dont run them at all! i don't know anyone who does


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 14 2010, 12:58 AM~19063594
> *i dont run them at all! i don't know anyone who does
> *


SUP STARY :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAGHOUSE75, DELEGATION 76, STRAY 52
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 14 2010, 01:09 AM~19063228
> *put about a good 200 miles on the Impala today. From I.E. to LA even  cruised down Whittier Blvd. The to O*C and back to I.E. Car ran like a champ, had it layed out all the way. It was a good day! Even stopped by Riverside and Homies from Just Dippin' were serving em out there! Hoppin like a motha. Big Shot out to Homie with the Black 75...forgot his name but he was at the picnic, he wasnt lying when he said these cars love the Freeway.
> *


Good seeing you las night Flips, car looking good


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 14 2010, 02:54 AM~19063585
> *WRONG!
> 
> 75-76 CAPRICE AND 76 IMPALA SAME HOOD!
> *


then i stand corrected! 
i thought all the front ends interchaged


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 14 2010, 11:50 AM~19064688
> *then i stand corrected!
> i thought all the front ends interchaged
> *


Naw the 75 impala has the 74 caprice style front end with the big point in the center where the 75 76 caprices and 76 impala has the flat front end. 

Front what I understand for 75 76 the impala got the caprices last year front end which is why I'm sure you'll never find a square head light impala of thoses years from the factory.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## ob619sd (Jul 11, 2010)

So for a 75 impala which hoods are interchangeable, just 74 caprice?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

74 impala should fit too, by the looks of it.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

once again "76 impala","75 76 caprice" are the same 100% sure


"74 caprice" "74, 75" impala should be the same


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

what up family lookin for some headliner clips and steelrods for a 72 impala custom
also lookin for the streering linkage.. it's a two piece need the one that go to the gear box. if u guys have these parts or if u can direct me to who may have them it be a plus.. gracias to u all have a bless day..


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 14 2010, 10:41 AM~19064632
> *SUP STARY :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Anyone need a wheel well trim, should fit 74 Impala & Caprice...$20


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 13 2010, 06:40 PM~19061072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## ob619sd (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## BLUESIX (May 25, 2009)

Took this Pic At the Traffic show


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLUESIX_@Nov 14 2010, 06:53 PM~19067441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 14 2010, 09:16 PM~19067685
> *Beautiful!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x76


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLUESIX_@Nov 14 2010, 08:53 PM~19067441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: Clean


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 14 2010, 07:28 PM~19067800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice touch :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

please stop posting and bumping non-glasshouses in here....


that 71' is fuckin beautiful.... but wrong place....


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

new house shoes...5.60's


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Traded my 86 El Camino today for a 76 Caprice classic . Quick evaluation is new paint , rip the setup out of it and redo it .( I dont need 8 batteries ) and possibly install a motor/trans from a 93 Caddy . I need some help in finding door seals, trunk seal , hood hinges/springs , and a hood ornament .


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

CHECK TTHIS ONE OUT!!!! $5500 for a 74 rag!!!
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/2058843354.html


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLUESIX_@Nov 14 2010, 05:53 PM~19067441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need me a '76 Caprice. That is a bad ride homeboy, Sick!


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inkera_@Nov 14 2010, 09:49 AM~19064678
> *Good seeing you las night Flips, car looking good
> *



Alright homie, now I know who you are! You guys was servin' em out there! That red '64 was hot! Your car looking good like always, Ive seen it more out here in the IE than in LA...where u stay! These cars love the freeway like you said!


----------



## ob619sd (Jul 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 14 2010, 04:47 PM~19066562
> *Anyone need a wheel well trim, should fit 74 Impala & Caprice...$20
> 
> 
> ...


i need it for my 75 impala, i need front right trim, which is that? thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 14 2010, 08:48 PM~19068586
> *new house shoes...5.60's
> 
> 
> ...


nice glad to see you back in action.....

was getting worried....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 14 2010, 08:53 PM~19068066
> *please stop posting and bumping non-glasshouses in here....
> that 71' is fuckin beautiful.... but wrong place....
> 
> *


Agreed


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 13 2010, 03:00 PM~19059957
> *OK FELLAS!! Here I Got what the trims look like....Remember this is as close to OG youre going to get...Also I know there is a few of you that want these but be patient cuz they take some time to make...and I myself have the problem of not owning a glasshouse... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


I need a set my car is getting painted should be finished by the end of Dec. I'll PM U


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 14 2010, 04:47 PM~19066562
> *Anyone need a wheel well trim, should fit 74 Impala & Caprice...$20
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a left rear to me...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 14 2010, 09:42 AM~19064638
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAGHOUSE75, DELEGATION 76, STRAY 52
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP MARIO


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 14 2010, 08:48 PM~19068586
> *new house shoes...5.60's
> 
> 
> ...


nice need to find me a set for my tru-rays


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 14 2010, 12:18 PM~19065195
> *74 impala should fit too, by the looks of it.
> *


It doesn't, I learned the hard way, I have a super clean 74 Impala hood in my garage that I got and it didn't fit mine.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-DEUCE+Nov 13 2010, 07:19 AM~19058119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Nov 15 2010, 12:48 PM~19073698
> *It doesn't, I learned the hard way, I have a super clean 74 Impala hood in my garage that I got and it didn't fit mine.
> *



Ok, with all the info compiled over the past week the conclusion is that:

75-76 Caprice and 76 Impala have the same hood.

74 Caprice and 75 Impala have the same hood.

and the 74 Impala hood is different.

:wow:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 13 2010, 03:00 PM~19059957
> *OK FELLAS!! Here I Got what the trims look like....Remember this is as close to OG youre going to get...Also I know there is a few of you that want these but be patient cuz they take some time to make...and I myself have the problem of not owning a glasshouse... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Alright Guys....I might have some one do these out of stainless so hold tight.... :biggrin: will know in a week or so...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 15 2010, 05:01 PM~19075377
> *Alright Guys....I might have some one do these out of stainless so hold tight.... :biggrin: will know in a week or so...
> *


TAKE YOUR TIME HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 15 2010, 05:01 PM~19075377
> *Alright Guys....I might have some one do these out of stainless so hold tight.... :biggrin: will know in a week or so...
> *


that would be best


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 15 2010, 07:25 AM~19071161
> *SUP MARIO
> *


Whats up Rich, I'm just chillen Bumping the Glasshouse fest to the top :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

My power windows and door locks do not work 76 Caprice Classic , fuses under dash to left of brake pedal are all good , Can someone please point me in the right direction ? Connector location wire color ? Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 2 2007, 06:11 AM~8453953
> *there is no one place to go. unfortunately, there just isnt alot of reproduction parts out there. but, there ARE some places out there making parts for these cars.
> 
> you can get weatherstripping from:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: here is a start for me


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ob619sd_@Nov 15 2010, 12:51 AM~19070481
> *i need it for my 75 impala, i need front right trim, which is that?  thanks
> *


its the front right, not sure if it will fit 75 though, if your local you and you can pick it up you can have it


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

what up homies..been working on a 'design' for a shirt for the glasshouse fam, took one of the pics from this past GHouse picnic and im making it into a cartoonish type image. Still need to add alot plus text and a few more graphics but for now what do you guys think?


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Nov 15 2010, 06:15 PM~19076053
> *My power windows and door locks do not work 76 Caprice Classic , fuses under dash to left of brake pedal are all good , Can someone please point me in the right direction ? Connector location wire color ? Thanks for the help in advance
> *


is there power at the window switch


----------



## ob619sd (Jul 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 15 2010, 07:55 PM~19077025
> *what up homies..been working on a 'design' for a shirt for the glasshouse fam, took one of the pics from this past GHouse picnic and im making it into a cartoonish type image. Still need to add alot plus text and a few more graphics but for now what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


That's smooth, I'm in when they're ready :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Nov 15 2010, 08:02 PM~19077125
> *is there power at the window switch
> *


That's what I am going to check tomorrow after work . I was.figuring there might b a common between the windows and locks


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ob619sd_@Nov 15 2010, 07:09 PM~19077234
> *That's smooth, I'm in when they're ready :cheesy:
> *


thanks ill post a few more pics as i continue, just to get some feedback from everybody


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

THAT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE.IS THAT GONNA BE AVAILABLE TO ALL GLASSHOUSE PEEPS.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Nov 15 2010, 07:24 PM~19077401
> * THAT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE.IS THAT GONNA BE AVAILABLE TO ALL GLASSHOUSE PEEPS.
> *


Thanks yea ill post in here when I get em


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 15 2010, 02:30 PM~19074527
> *Ok, with all the info compiled over the past week the conclusion is that:
> 
> 75-76 Caprice and 76 Impala have the same hood.
> ...


Yes its the same bro i had a 76 impala and i changed the header panel to square lights and it matched......and the other info is correct...


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 15 2010, 06:55 PM~19077025
> *what up homies..been working on a 'design' for a shirt for the glasshouse fam, took one of the pics from this past GHouse picnic and im making it into a cartoonish type image. Still need to add alot plus text and a few more graphics but for now what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good homie....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79+Nov 15 2010, 05:01 PM~19075377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


count me in paypal ready :biggrin:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Put my car up in Vehicles. Really looking for a '75 or '76 Caprice...Stock or close to it. 

$4500.00
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569472

Trades Welcome...see what happens...open to other cars too if anyone from the fam has something to offer...never know.

Flip.


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 15 2010, 06:55 PM~19077025
> *what up homies..been working on a 'design' for a shirt for the glasshouse fam, took one of the pics from this past GHouse picnic and im making it into a cartoonish type image. Still need to add alot plus text and a few more graphics but for now what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


nice dont forget rags :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 11 2010, 09:54 PM~19048463
> *Q~Vole! :thumbsup:  I'll be giving you a call.
> Thanks to all you guys for the feedback on the Impala. I got an attitude adjustment with it driving it too. All the daily drivers know what I mean, bouncin', slippin', slidin' and lowridin' everyday is a crazy job and you get tired of it...sometimes you gotta change it up! I have my bro's Glasshouse right now and left mine at his house...it is a beautiful car and is where mine needs to be...its good motivation.
> 
> ...


wat do you mean slippin n slidin ?? at wat speed does it start doing that? 13's ?
i thought i needed an alignment its hard to control sometimes alot of oversteering to keep it straight on those bumps


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

does everyone extend there a arms??


----------



## ob619sd (Jul 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 15 2010, 07:11 PM~19076540
> *its the front right, not sure if it will fit 75 though, if your local you and you can pick it up you can have it
> *


Just checked, I need driver side, damn


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Nov 15 2010, 08:12 PM~19077262
> *That's what I am going to check tomorrow after work . I was.figuring  there might b a common between the windows  and  locks
> *



check for any burnt fuses, make sure all the switches are connected.. and check the relay that's right above the fuse box...make sure it's plugged into the fusebox

also when was the last time this stuff worked?...motors may have been wet and seized too


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 15 2010, 11:20 PM~19079990
> *wat do you mean slippin n slidin ?? at wat speed does it start doing that?  13's ?
> i thought i needed an alignment its hard to control sometimes alot of oversteering to keep it straight on those bumps
> *



yeah, them 13's be skating! 6 batteries in the trunk, Glasshouses are big cars, 155x80's are a small tire catching grooves in the road, feeling every bump EVERYDAY...its a dangerous job, but someones got to do it!! hahaha lol sometimes it gets old when it is your only car.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 16 2010, 02:25 AM~19080232
> *check for any burnt fuses, make sure all the switches are connected.. and check the relay that's right above the fuse box...make sure it's plugged into the fusebox
> 
> also when was the last time this stuff worked?...motors may have been wet and seized too
> *


I have the same prob, it's my relay wish I could find a new one, for now I just have to bump it with my foot


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 16 2010, 02:07 AM~19080333
> *I have the same prob, it's my relay wish I could find a new one, for now I just have to bump it with my foot
> *


OL SKOOL RIGHT THERE!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 15 2010, 04:11 PM~19075468
> *Whats up Rich, I'm just chillen Bumping the Glasshouse fest to the top  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


10/4 MARIO :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 15 2010, 06:55 PM~19077025
> *what up homies..been working on a 'design' for a shirt for the glasshouse fam, took one of the pics from this past GHouse picnic and im making it into a cartoonish type image. Still need to add alot plus text and a few more graphics but for now what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 READY TO BUY SOME :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 16 2010, 09:29 AM~19081134
> *OL SKOOL RIGHT THERE!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Yep, sup bro?


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76+Nov 15 2010, 08:19 PM~19078195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies, ill do a rag after this one. still working on the sketch and then i have to find a silk screen hook up  

still need more detail..


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 16 2010, 11:29 AM~19082269
> *thanks homies, ill do a rag after this one. still working on the sketch and then i have to find a silk screen hook up
> 
> still need more detail..
> ...


Dam thats bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 16 2010, 09:39 AM~19081545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 16 2010, 03:07 AM~19080332
> *yeah, them 13's be skating! 8 batteries in the trunk, Glasshouses are big cars, 155x80's are a small tire catching grooves in the road, feeling every bump EVERYDAY...its a dangerous job, but someones got to do it!! hahaha lol sometimes it gets old when it is your only car.
> *






















I CAN'T LIE I STILL MISS MY 14's SOMETIMES :happysad:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Haas anyone had any luck putting in a set of bucket seats and console out of a later model car in a Glasshouse, I know it isnt everyones taste but Id like to try something different


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 16 2010, 09:39 AM~19081545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this car....clean and old school


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Pretty clean 75 Glasshouse on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 16 2010, 10:29 AM~19082269
> *thanks homies, ill do a rag after this one. still working on the sketch and then i have to find a silk screen hook up
> 
> still need more detail..
> ...


JUST HIT ME UPPPPPPPPPP :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 16 2010, 07:35 PM~19086599
> *Pretty clean 75 Glasshouse on ebay:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT
> *


Fucker is clean!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Nov 16 2010, 05:21 PM~19085912
> *Haas anyone had any luck putting in a set of bucket seats and console out of a later model car in a Glasshouse, I know it isnt everyones taste but Id like to try something different
> *




Check about 4 pages back


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 16 2010, 07:35 PM~19086599
> *Pretty clean 75 Glasshouse on ebay:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT
> *


2ND TIME AROUND ON EBAY TOO. DUDE SAID 5K LAST TIME, DONT KNOW WHAT HE WOULD TAKE THIS TIME :dunno:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 16 2010, 07:35 PM~19086599
> *Pretty clean 75 Glasshouse on ebay:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT
> *


thats the exact color combo i want for my glasshouse :0


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 16 2010, 06:11 PM~19085825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam I just realized how fast you were going. :biggrin:


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

LOOKING AT ALL THESE NICE ASS CAR MAKES ME WISH I CAN FINISH MINE FAST


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 16 2010, 09:25 PM~19087914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass Pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 16 2010, 08:11 PM~19085825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude your brights are on. :biggrin: 
you a brave man to be going that fast... shit just feels to light for me.. like you steering and it dont do nothing. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Nov 15 2010, 08:15 PM~19076053
> *My power windows and door locks do not work 76 Caprice Classic , fuses under dash to left of brake pedal are all good , Can someone please point me in the right direction ? Connector location wire color ? Thanks for the help in advance
> *


both sides or just one?
maybe the wire in the door jamb are broken.. can happen on older cars. wires get brittle break then nothin works...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 16 2010, 09:33 PM~19088020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 16 2010, 08:56 PM~19087558
> *Dam I just realized how fast you were going.  :biggrin:
> *


13's add a miles per hour


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 16 2010, 09:33 PM~19088020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now there's a tshirt pic....big Marc and Ben chillen again


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 16 2010, 08:25 PM~19087914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 16 2010, 09:27 PM~19087947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Nov 16 2010, 09:56 PM~19087558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MINE STEERS PRETTY GOOD WHEEL'S STRAIGHT AND IT DON'T PULL I HAVE BEEN LUCKY IN THAT DEPARTMENT ESPECIALLY WITH THE DRALICS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 17 2010, 01:14 AM~19089631
> *LOL!
> I THINK I WAS DOING ABOUT 75
> MINE STEERS PRETTY GOOD WHEEL'S STRAIGHT AND IT DON'T PULL I HAVE BEEN LUCKY IN THAT DEPARTMENT ESPECIALLY WITH THE DRALICS
> *


Ya mine drives great on 13s on the freeway, but I had mine alighned also, atleast the toe.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Any leads to a glasshouse at a junkyard in so cal anybody? :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 16 2010, 08:33 PM~19088020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLUESIX_@Nov 14 2010, 06:53 PM~19067441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 17 2010, 05:25 AM~19087914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice pic!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 17 2010, 01:39 AM~19089881
> *Any leads to a glasshouse at a junkyard in so cal anybody? :biggrin:
> *


In berdo


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 17 2010, 11:45 AM~19091947
> *In berdo
> 
> 
> ...


picked clean


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 17 2010, 12:45 PM~19091947
> *In berdo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 17 2010, 11:02 AM~19092096
> *picked clean
> *


Was thinkin about getting it and turning the trunk into a Bbq'r


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T FOR THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY :h5:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 17 2010, 10:45 AM~19091947
> *In berdo
> 
> 
> ...


exactly what i need the most important part is shot...


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 17 2010, 02:05 PM~19093961
> *exactly what i need the most important part is shot...
> *


what do you need?


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Nov 16 2010, 05:21 PM~19085912
> *Haas anyone had any luck putting in a set of bucket seats and console out of a later model car in a Glasshouse, I know it isnt everyones taste but Id like to try something different
> *


i am working on a project like that now :yes:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 17 2010, 04:05 PM~19093961
> *exactly what i need the most important part is shot...
> *


WHAT`S THAT? 
AROUND THE SIDE WINDOWS?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 17 2010, 12:09 PM~19092164
> *Was thinkin about getting it and turning the trunk into a Bbq'r
> *


YARD ART :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 16 2010, 10:33 PM~19088020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 17 2010, 02:42 PM~19093782
> *T T T  FOR THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY  :h5:
> *


X 702


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 17 2010, 10:45 AM~19091947
> *In berdo
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

man i miss my fucken glasshouse.. one of the biggest mistakes i made getting rid of it! but i got a 75 caprice in my sight,, needs some TLC but hopefully ill be able to turn her into a badddd bitch worthy of the glasshouse fest fam!


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

does anyone know if info like this is available for 76 impalas 

http://www.tocmp.com/manuals/Chevy/58-68pa...68Chevindex.htm


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil dean_@Nov 17 2010, 05:20 PM~19094470
> *i am working on a project like that now :yes:
> *


What are you taking the seats out of? I wa looking at some Chrysler LHS seats and a ford truck comsole but im open to any options


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Nov 17 2010, 08:35 PM~19096952
> *man i miss my fucken glasshouse.. one of the biggest mistakes i made getting rid of it!  but i got a 75 caprice in my sight,, needs some TLC but hopefully ill be able to turn her into a badddd bitch worthy of the glasshouse fest fam!
> *



yup... it was a big mistake.... and look who you sold it too... :nosad: 


hope you get the 75' caprice


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

couple fliks from afterhop ss weekend


























:biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 17 2010, 04:25 PM~19094513
> *WHAT`S THAT?
> AROUND THE SIDE WINDOWS?
> *


yup...


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Glasshouse fam...... I'm planning one of the most truly AWESOME mods a Glasshouse has EVER SEEN!! I'd say what it is, but one of you ballers would get it done in a week for your Vegas car..... 



I know.... cool story, bro. :happysad: 

Within the next 2 months, be on the lookout for pics.

-Archie


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Nov 17 2010, 11:01 PM~19097942
> *couple fliks from afterhop ss weekend
> 
> 
> ...


Mang that looks sweet. Car nice too. :naughty:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Nov 17 2010, 10:01 PM~19097942
> *couple fliks from afterhop ss weekend
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Nov 17 2010, 10:01 PM~19097942
> *couple fliks from afterhop ss weekend
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE FAT ASS!!!CHIC LOOKS PRETTY CUTE TOO.* :cheesy:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Nov 18 2010, 09:08 AM~19100183
> *Glasshouse fam...... I'm planning one of the most truly AWESOME mods a Glasshouse has EVER SEEN!! I'd say what it is, but one of you ballers would get it done in a week for your Vegas car.....
> I know.... cool story, bro.  :happysad:
> Within the next 2 months, be on the lookout for pics.
> -Archie*


Hint please... Is it to the front, middle, or back of the car?? :happysad: I was gonna do something to mine that I never seen done, but kinda changed my mind. maybe...

you already did the badass switch extensions! :cheesy:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Nov 17 2010, 07:35 PM~19096952
> *man i miss my fucken glasshouse.. one of the biggest mistakes i made getting rid of it!  but i got a 75 caprice in my sight,, needs some TLC but hopefully ill be able to turn her into a badddd bitch worthy of the glasshouse fest fam!
> *



My brother was gonna buy it off one of the homies on here, he was at work and since I drive a '75 he told me to drive it...like I stole it! Sukka ran good :biggrin:, personally I would have kept it white but I believe the homies club dont let you fly the plaque if you don't change it up. 

After having a '75 Impala, you can only upgrade to a '75 or '76 Caprice...Thats what Im trying to do.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*i'd hit from the back* :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 18 2010, 12:59 PM~19101963
> *Hint please... Is it to the front, middle, or back of the car?? :happysad:  I was gonna do something to mine that I never seen done, but kinda changed my mind.  maybe...
> 
> you already did the badass switch extensions!  :cheesy:
> *


PM sent.


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings+Nov 18 2010, 01:56 PM~19102819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Nov 18 2010, 02:56 PM~19102819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Nov 18 2010, 05:50 PM~19104113
> *PM sent.
> *


OH I GOTS TO KNOW TOO.....I GOT A LIL SOMETHING BREWING TOO.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Nov 17 2010, 10:01 PM~19097942
> *couple fliks from afterhop ss weekend
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Nov 18 2010, 04:58 PM~19104190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a big ass smile :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

here yall go ****

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19106708


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyone know of someone who is parting out a caprice 4dr 74 75 or 76? I am looking for chassis wiring harness for my 75 conv project gracias homies.....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Nov 18 2010, 10:07 PM~19107109
> *Anyone know of someone who is parting out a caprice 4dr 74 75 or 76?  I am looking for chassis wiring harness for my 75 conv project gracias homies.....
> *


pm sent


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Nov 17 2010, 09:01 PM~19097942
> *couple fliks from afterhop ss weekend
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: hno: :wow:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Nov 18 2010, 02:56 PM~19102819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 18 2010, 07:09 PM~19105309
> *OH I GOTS TO KNOW TOO.....I GOT A LIL SOMETHING BREWING TOO.
> *





........hmmmm...... seems everyones got alittle something up their sleeve.... :biggrin:


----------



## Chiefgiv (Apr 8, 2006)

im looking for a set of 76 impala glasshouse side window stainless or chrome trim to replace my cracked plastic inserts? any help would be killer!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 18 2010, 10:40 PM~19106727
> *here yall go ****
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19106708
> *


Fuck you cock sucker :wow:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chiefgiv_@Nov 19 2010, 12:12 AM~19108202
> *im looking for a set of 76 impala glasshouse side window stainless or chrome trim to replace my cracked plastic inserts?  any help would be killer!
> *


Im trying homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 16 2010, 08:47 PM~19088191
> *both sides or just one?
> maybe the wire in the door jamb are broken.. can happen on older cars. wires get brittle break then nothin works...
> *


yea thats what happened to mine the wire broke out of that plastic peice behind tha switches take off the door panel u can get a better idea


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 19 2010, 01:45 AM~19108300
> *Fuck you cock sucker  :wow:
> *


no problem


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 19 2010, 06:19 AM~19108945
> *no problem
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

:wow: Them fools had some cars laying around :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Nov 19 2010, 01:33 PM~19111620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Nov 17 2010, 10:01 PM~19097942
> *couple fliks from afterhop ss weekend
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I took those pics they were supposed to be for u... Didn't even edit them yet


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

I c u big ben


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 19 2010, 09:40 PM~19114947
> *Hey I took those pics they were supposed to be for u... Didn't even edit them yet
> *



Sharing is caring bro :biggrin: 
thanks for the complements everybody


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Nov 19 2010, 01:33 PM~19111620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 19 2010, 10:14 PM~19115276
> *Damn!!! :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm sure some of you can't forget this nasty pic I posted of my 75'... :nosad: 









But, finally took some time to work on it this week! Couple more spots to weld & metal finish, but I'm having fun...  









Started on driver's side since it wasn't rotted as bad.. Hopefully real close to perfect after I block it again..


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry if it is a repost but are the 75-76 Impalas the same? I know the caprices are different. (I did do a search)


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

No


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 20 2010, 04:25 AM~19116381
> *Sorry if it is a repost but are the 75-76 Impalas the same? I know the caprices are different. (I did do a search)
> *


a '74 Caprice and '75 Impala have almost Identical front ends. '75 Caprice and '76 Impala have almost Identical front ends. '76 Caprice is in a class all its own.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

K guys Im working on it...but i need input from the fam... :biggrin: 
working on the material but need to consider the shape..which fits the window moulding best?


#1








#2









#3..i think this one mostly...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Nov 19 2010, 09:47 PM~19115025
> *Sharing is caring bro  :biggrin:
> thanks for the complements everybody
> *


u dont understand bro those pics were taken for a specific reason and u just fd that up


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 20 2010, 11:43 AM~19117528
> *K guys Im working on it...but i need input from the fam... :biggrin:
> working on the material but need to consider the shape..which fits the window moulding best?
> #1
> ...


I THINK YOUR RIGHT.
IT CAN`T BE THE OTHER 1,2 SHAPES


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

i think #3 would work GOOD homie....maybe even #2 but 3 looks like the one... :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 20 2010, 03:40 AM~19116301
> *I'm sure some of you can't forget this nasty pic I posted of my 75'... :nosad:
> 
> 
> ...



looks great bro...anything can be fixed


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 20 2010, 03:40 AM~19116301
> *I'm sure some of you can't forget this nasty pic I posted of my 75'... :nosad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice Job!! i have to do the same to my 76


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Oct 27 2010, 11:04 PM~18923920
> *i need radiator support bushings for my '74, doen anyone know where to get them ?
> *


'68 - '72 El Camino, Chevelle, MC etc. bushings do fit, even though ive been told several times they dont fit :uh:










Left = El Camino right = Impala


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 20 2010, 02:16 PM~19118974
> *'68 - '72 El Camino, Chevelle, MC etc. bushings do fit, even though ive been told several times they dont fit :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think that other bushing will fit on the frame aswell?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 20 2010, 03:40 AM~19116301
> *I'm sure some of you can't forget this nasty pic I posted of my 75'... :nosad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Nov 20 2010, 11:40 PM~19119092
> *Do you think that other bushing will fit on the frame aswell?
> *


Dont know, rest is still in good shape, but my homie made a set of El Camino ones from Energy Suspension fit for his '78 Impala.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 20 2010, 10:24 AM~19117049
> *a '74 Caprice and '75 Impala have almost Identical front ends. '75 Caprice and '76 Impala have almost Identical front ends. '76 Caprice is in a class all its own.
> *


why is the 76 caprice in a class of its own?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 20 2010, 10:43 AM~19117528
> *K guys Im working on it...but i need input from the fam... :biggrin:
> working on the material but need to consider the shape..which fits the window moulding best?
> #1
> ...


#2 for me would work better #3 looks like it will scratch the paint especialy after sometime of vibrating from the motor


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 20 2010, 03:37 PM~19119417
> *why is the 76 caprice in a class of its own?
> *



I thought you researched? Its the same as a Stylemaster, Fleetmaster and a Fleetline. If you are a newbie, you wont know. But it is not just preference, no other Glasshouse has the same front end as the '76 Caprice. That is why you see '74's and '75's with a '76 Caprice front end. The '75 Caprice's have the wrap around tailights lights and side trim along with the angled front end, the difference is the Square Headlights...

A Class of its own.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 20 2010, 02:29 PM~19118752
> *looks great bro...anything can be fixed
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 20 2010, 10:43 AM~19117528
> *K guys Im working on it...but i need input from the fam... :biggrin:
> working on the material but need to consider the shape..which fits the window moulding best?
> #1
> ...


here is a picture mr 59 posted last month. if you see the clips the inside of the molding looks like you #3 the out side of the molding looks like #2 my og plastics are like that aswell


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 20 2010, 07:32 PM~19120015
> *here is a picture mr 59 posted last month. if you see the clips the inside of the molding looks like you #3  the out side of the molding looks like #2  my og plastics are like that aswell
> *


SO IT`S SETTLED,
THEY HAVE TO LOOK LIKE #2, BUT LOOK LIKE #3 also


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 20 2010, 06:40 PM~19120052
> *SO IT`S SETTLED,
> THEY HAVE TO LOOK LIKE #2, BUT LOOK LIKE #3 also
> *


hahaha


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 20 2010, 03:06 PM~19119238
> *Dont know, rest is still in good shape, but my homie made a set of El Camino ones from Energy Suspension fit for his '78 Impala.
> *


The reason why i ask is because i cant find body to frame bushings for my 75 caprice conv im working on so i might have to make others ones fit.....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 20 2010, 03:40 AM~19116301
> *I'm sure some of you can't forget this nasty pic I posted of my 75'... :nosad:
> 
> 
> ...


great job looks like little filler and that is it
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 20 2010, 05:40 AM~19116301
> *I'm sure some of you can't forget this nasty pic I posted of my 75'... :nosad:
> 
> 
> ...


dude that some nice lookin work.
keep us posted.


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

My House at a Rat Rod show.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fuck yea that's what I like to see :biggrin:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 21 2010, 12:17 AM~19122685
> *My House at a Rat Rod show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: really nice


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 21 2010, 12:17 AM~19122685
> *My House at a Rat Rod show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOVE THE COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 21 2010, 01:17 AM~19122685
> *My House at a Rat Rod show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 20 2010, 03:40 AM~19116301
> *I'm sure some of you can't forget this nasty pic I posted of my 75'... :nosad:
> 
> 
> ...


Very good job.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 21 2010, 01:17 AM~19122685
> *My House at a Rat Rod show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

:angry: FORCED TO SELL{CLASSIFIED AD}$2500


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

My rag also for sale :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Riderz-4-Life_@Nov 21 2010, 05:41 PM~19126894
> *My rag also for sale :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 20 2010, 10:41 PM~19121863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx 4 posting that pic Popeye..GOOD lookin out big dogg...... :thumbsup:


----------



## classic76 (Dec 20, 2007)

This is what i have right, later on ill post pics of the car out in the sun. once again thanks everyone the pics that were posted and the compliments.


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic76_@Nov 21 2010, 08:46 PM~19129000
> *This is what i have right, later on ill post pics of the car out in the sun. once again thanks everyone the pics that were posted and the compliments.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey homie u got down on this ride once again this is 1 sick ride congrats... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

its GOOD 2 see a GLASSHOUSE on the cover of lowrider mag.congrats homeboy!she looks real GOOD..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.. All these pics motivate me so I figured I'd post mine too! I guess wanting to drive my Glasshouse is pushing me to work on it as well...


----------



## classic76 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks mr.j76 and 74 glasshouse. We gotta put those glasshouse up there u know


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

10 4 TTMFT 4 GLASSHOUSE FEST..............


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ATTN:......Anyone with a clean set of window trims they can lend to get the exact replica in metal? ...PM me ASAP!..  I live in SO CAL....La Mirada to be exact....


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

..even though I'm still on page 637...

Who's put a moonroof in, what size? Did you flange it or weld in a donor skin? I have a 38" from a donor Fleetwood, looks like a tight fit because of how the sides of the roof curve.. I think someone said they barely fit their 40 or 42"?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 22 2010, 03:31 AM~19130674
> *..even though I'm still on page 637...
> 
> Who's put a moonroof in, what size?  Did you flange it or weld in a donor skin?  I have a 38" from a donor Fleetwood, looks like a tight fit because of how the sides of the roof curve..  I think someone said they barely fit their 40 or 42"?
> *


FREAKY TAILS HAS A 42' MOON ROOF FOR SALE CHEAP!
HIT HIM UP


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

TAKING OFFERS ON COMPLETE SET OF WHITE 76 CAPRICE SIDE TRIMS... 

PM ME IF INTERESTED.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 22 2010, 02:31 AM~19130674
> *..even though I'm still on page 637...
> 
> Who's put a moonroof in, what size?  Did you flange it or weld in a donor skin?  I have a 38" from a donor Fleetwood, looks like a tight fit because of how the sides of the roof curve..  I think someone said they barely fit their 40 or 42"?
> *


42 on mine and it was flanged!


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

SuenoS c.c. RagHouse comin out SOON!!


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 22 2010, 02:31 AM~19130674
> *..even though I'm still on page 637...
> 
> Who's put a moonroof in, what size?  Did you flange it or weld in a donor skin?  I have a 38" from a donor Fleetwood, looks like a tight fit because of how the sides of the roof curve..  I think someone said they barely fit their 40 or 42"?
> *



44" all day! It's a tight fit, but it will go in.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

T T T


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Need to borrow some O.g window trims and will be returned!...faded or not... just need the shape for them to fit right!! I live in L.A/O.C area...


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> This is what i have right, later on ill post pics of the car out in the sun. once again thanks everyone the pics that were posted and the compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

undercarriage :naughty: :420:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 22 2010, 04:56 PM~19134351
> *Do you have pics of the undercarriage?
> *


Her's or the house's? :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 22 2010, 09:25 PM~19133579
> *SuenoS c.c. RagHouse comin out SOON!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real nice!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 22 2010, 01:25 PM~19133579
> *SuenoS c.c. RagHouse comin out SOON!!
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it, looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 22 2010, 09:43 AM~19132042
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


Cool picture :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classic76_@Nov 21 2010, 09:46 PM~19129000
> *This is what i have right, later on ill post pics of the car out in the sun. once again thanks everyone the pics that were posted and the compliments.
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo+Nov 22 2010, 12:25 PM~19133579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets set up a photoshoot :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 22 2010, 03:28 PM~19134607
> *lets set up a photoshoot  :0
> *


:0 :thumbsup: WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE PICS!!!!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey just wondering how everyone's dealing with closing their doors from the inside?

i only see about half these cars still having the stock pull handles, ive been pulling the armrest itself, but its getting all loose and it's an overall kinda shitty situation.

got me wishing it was Blvd nights and i could just leave my windows open all the time.

anybody with one-piece door panels have any ideas or pictures?


I'm just looking for ideas for my panels before they get done next year.


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic76_@Nov 21 2010, 10:31 PM~19129843
> *Thanks mr.j76 and 74 glasshouse. We gotta put those glasshouse up there u know
> *


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMMMM.... :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 22 2010, 01:25 PM~19133579
> *SuenoS c.c. RagHouse comin out SOON!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :h5: NICE


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 22 2010, 01:25 PM~19133579
> *SuenoS c.c. RagHouse comin out SOON!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 22 2010, 03:31 AM~19130674
> *..even though I'm still on page 637...</span>
> 
> Who's put a moonroof in, what size?  Did you flange it or weld in a donor skin?  I have a 38" from a donor Fleetwood, looks like a tight fit because of how the sides of the roof curve..  I think someone said they barely fit their 40 or 42"?
> *



:yes: <span style=\'color:blue\'>44


> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Nov 22 2010, 02:39 PM~19133703
> *44" all day!  It's a tight fit, but it will go in.
> *


 :yes: :h5: 





























flanged.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 22 2010, 05:14 PM~19135497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 22 2010, 01:25 PM~19133579
> *SuenoS c.c. RagHouse comin out SOON!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 22 2010, 12:25 PM~19133579
> *SuenoS c.c. RagHouse comin out SOON!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 22 2010, 12:25 PM~19133579
> *SuenoS c.c. RagHouse comin out SOON!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: your shit is real nice it's cars like yours that give me motivation :worship:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Nov 22 2010, 05:17 PM~19136015
> *:yes: 44
> 
> :yes:  :h5:
> ...


 :thumbsup: luvin that


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 22 2010, 04:14 PM~19135497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 22 2010, 02:56 PM~19134351
> *That is one bad ass ride!
> Do you have pics of the undercarriage?
> *


both


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Nov 22 2010, 06:17 PM~19136015
> *:yes: 44
> 
> :yes:  :h5:
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Nov 17 2010, 10:01 PM~19097942
> *couple fliks from afterhop ss weekend
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

for sale in Albuquerque NM $4000


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Hey, how many of the Glasshouse owners would like metal rear fillers?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> couple fliks from afterhop ss weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 23 2010, 12:47 AM~19140523
> *Hey, how many of the Glasshouse owners would like metal rear fillers?
> *



im sure everyone, depending on the price.


there was a guy on here from fresno i think making metal fillers for caddies but he was charging around 500 a set and it seemed to hurt him a little.

for such a good idea he should have been busy for a while, but you know how things are right now.

shit i think we'd all enjoy being able to get some fiberglass or rubber fillers as long as they fit better than the ones from replica plastics.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard+Nov 22 2010, 04:22 PM~19134556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 22 2010, 09:35 PM~19137528
> *:0 MORE PICS :biggrin:
> *


i'll Post some more, in a few a days Homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75+Nov 22 2010, 07:17 PM~19136015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After looking at my originals rotted away, I'd still rather have ones that didn't fit right than none at all..


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Nov 22 2010, 07:17 PM~19136015
> *:yes: 44
> 
> :yes:  :h5:
> ...


clean mother fucker reason why i want one :cheesy:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 23 2010, 09:33 AM~19142392
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:  Thanks for posting pics, looks damn good!  :cheesy:
> After looking at my originals rotted away, I'd still rather have ones that didn't fit right than none at all..
> *


Yea I feel the same way, I meant that regardless of the material, if he started making fillers that fit right wed be on it.


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 23 2010, 12:47 AM~19140523
> *Hey, how many of the Glasshouse owners would like metal rear fillers?
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: if they fit rite and cost is reasonable


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

:wow: BEEN SEEING A LOT MORE NICE CARS COMING OUT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT GLASS/RAG HOUSE RIDERS! :worship:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Bump for the glass.
some sweet rides in these last few pages.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT+Nov 23 2010, 04:08 PM~19145659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



right? :cheesy: 

its a good season for glasshouses.

those hard to find trims are being reproduced...talk of metal fillers...there are always clean 76's for reasonable prices for sale right now in classifieds...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 23 2010, 08:22 PM~19147441
> *right? :cheesy:
> 
> its a good season for glasshouses.
> ...


Who is reproducing the trims?.....are they plastic or metal? :0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 23 2010, 09:15 AM~19142261
> *i'll Post some more, in a few a days Homie.. :biggrin:
> *


COOL HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 23 2010, 08:19 PM~19148114
> *Who is reproducing the trims?.....are they plastic or metal? :0
> *



some guy....jjarez79 or something...i forget exactly.


hah :biggrin: 
i was talking about the window trims, but hit up chopper76 if you're looking for the side trims


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Nov 23 2010, 04:08 PM~19145659
> *:wow: BEEN SEEING A LOT MORE NICE CARS COMING OUT!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT GLASS/RAG HOUSE RIDERS! :worship:
> *


HELL YEA BRO :yes:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 23 2010, 10:21 PM~19148147
> *some guy....jjarez79 or something...i forget exactly.
> hah :biggrin:
> i was talking about the window trims, but hit up chopper76 if you're looking for the side trims*



I have 76 side trims for sale.... (white)


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

And I have a set of blue ones that go on the front fender. the short ones. NOS.  For sale too.


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Nov 23 2010, 06:08 PM~19145659
> *:wow: BEEN SEEING A LOT MORE NICE CARS COMING OUT!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT GLASS/RAG HOUSE RIDERS! :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

probably about 15 minutes away from me :wow: 


http://orlando.craigslist.org/ctd/2075741207.html


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 24 2010, 11:58 AM~19152945
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Nice Pic's/Video's you been doing! :thumbsup:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 23 2010, 09:47 AM~19140523
> *Hey, how many of the Glasshouse owners would like metal rear fillers?
> *


WITH THE KNOWLEDGE I GOT NOW AND EFFORT I TOOK TO TRY TO THAT MAKE REPLICA PLASTICS SHIT FIT TO MY CAR I WOULD DEFINATELY HAVE MADE THEM OUTTA METAL





























Thats how they came outta the box after cutting a bit of the back side off. 
The top side is also a 1/4" too long, passenger side is good but the fit on the under side was 74x worse.. 




























spent weeks remodeling and straightening those pieces of shit out


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

TTT uffin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## 74 IMPALA (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## 74 IMPALA (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 23 2010, 01:47 AM~19140523
> *Hey, how many of the Glasshouse owners would like metal rear fillers?
> *


for how much and what about the front ones.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 74 IMPALA_@Nov 24 2010, 07:12 PM~19156199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wrong topic homie! wrong body style!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

looks like alot of work to make the glass rear one work, but isn`t only 1 side that fits like shit? drivers side?
need to get some for my 76,,,,,,,,


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 24 2010, 08:11 PM~19156777
> *looks like alot of work to make the glass rear one work, but isn`t only 1 side that fits like shit? drivers side?
> need to get some for my 76,,,,,,,,
> *


U GET THE PICS OF THE NOS SET I SENT YOU?? :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Getting some more shit powdercoated


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 24 2010, 08:38 PM~19157075
> *Getting some more shit powdercoated
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :h5:


----------



## 74 IMPALA (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 22 2010, 04:14 PM~19135497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :worship: :worship: :worship:   
SICK ASS RIDE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 24 2010, 08:38 PM~19157075
> *Getting some more shit powdercoated
> 
> 
> ...


nice.... been digging through my box of stuff forgot I had alot of that powercoated...


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> WITH THE KNOWLEDGE I GOT NOW AND EFFORT I TOOK TO TRY TO THAT MAKE REPLICA PLASTICS SHIT FIT TO MY CAR I WOULD DEFINATELY HAVE MADE THEM OUTTA METAL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all the GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE owners :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 25 2010, 01:55 PM~19160008
> *Those filler pieces are crap I had to cut chop and refiberglass mine also but they fit good when I was done. looks like yours turned out good also  :biggrin:
> *



yeah but took me some time :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

WISHING ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY A HAPPY AND SAFE THANKSGIVING!!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 25 2010, 06:19 AM~19160297
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all the GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE owners :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Sup Ghouse FamBam all those that r drivin somewher be careful and safe. Give Thanks...for another day. Peace.


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 24 2010, 03:45 PM~19155023
> *WITH THE KNOWLEDGE I GOT NOW AND EFFORT I TOOK TO TRY TO THAT MAKE REPLICA PLASTICS SHIT FIT TO MY CAR I WOULD DEFINATELY HAVE MADE THEM OUTTA METAL
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :banghead: hno: LOTS OF WORK


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

:wave: HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL :wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 25 2010, 08:34 AM~19160368
> *WISHING ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY A HAPPY AND SAFE THANKSGIVING!!!!!
> *


x2!
be safe everyone!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 25 2010, 08:34 AM~19160368
> *WISHING ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY A HAPPY AND SAFE THANKSGIVING!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING GLASSHOUSE FAMILY' NEW YEAR IS ARRIVING SOON


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 24 2010, 09:38 PM~19157075
> *Getting some more shit powdercoated
> 
> 
> ...


Nice J!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 25 2010, 04:57 PM~19163933
> *Nice J!!!!
> *


Thanks big homie, hows you g house coming?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 25 2010, 05:03 PM~19163986
> *Thanks big homie, hows you g house coming?
> *


slow rifgt now....after the holidays its full speed!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 25 2010, 05:49 PM~19164357
> *slow rifgt now....after the holidays its full speed!!!!
> *


Nice I got alot going on with mine, trying to earn my stipes


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 25 2010, 08:19 AM~19160297
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all the GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE owners :biggrin:
> *


X76 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Someone told me you could buff a window my two door windows are all scratched up any truth to this and how can it be done


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 26 2010, 06:07 PM~19170461
> *Someone told me you could buff a window my two door  windows are all scratched up any truth to this and how can it be done
> *


IT DEPENDS HOW BAD THE SCATCHES ARE, AND HOW BIG THE SURFACE.
I`VE USED A CAR BUFFER , ONLY IF THE SCATCHS ARE LIGHT.
BUT BE CARFULL OF THE HEAT BUILD UP, AND I USE A #7 POLISH, FEELS LIGHT, BUT WILL CUT. 
START OFF SLOW, AND TRY A SMALL AREA 1st


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Nov 26 2010, 05:34 PM~19171008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

I was cleaning out the garage earlier and found these, if any of you guys could use them ill take $20+shipping


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 26 2010, 08:44 PM~19171954
> *I was cleaning out the garage earlier and found these, if any of you guys could use them ill take $20+shipping
> 
> 
> ...


*SALE PENDING*


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

hey guys, maybe someone has tried this, has anyone run 13 in
mcleans on a 76? i got a mint set, but they are only drilled 5x5
or should i drill the 4.75`s?
they would look great with the large 59 spinner


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 26 2010, 11:30 PM~19173190
> *hey guys, maybe someone has tried this, has anyone run 13 in
> mcleans on a 76? i got a mint set, but they are only drilled 5x5
> or should i drill the 4.75`s?
> ...


shouldnt the 5 on 5 work?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 27 2010, 12:32 AM~19173206
> *shouldnt the 5 on 5 work?
> *


13`s? should bolt right on without hitting anything?
but the more i think of it i might have the machined down to accept 4.75 to run them on a older chevy


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Here's some pics of the window trim that I made for my Glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 27 2010, 07:28 AM~19174285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 27 2010, 02:17 AM~19173828
> *13`s? should bolt right on without hitting anything?
> but the more i think of it i might have the machined down to accept 4.75 to run them on a older chevy
> *


I see what your saying I thought you meant you wanted to drill out the 4.75 for a glasshouse...your right though 13's wont bolt right up without a little elbow grease


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones storage item






























































































i have more i will post later all storage :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 27 2010, 08:28 AM~19174285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 27 2010, 08:28 AM~19174285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice bro, I need a set if the price is right and I am sure the other Ghouse family will agree to that.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 27 2010, 08:28 AM~19174285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea those look good put me down for a set


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 27 2010, 08:28 AM~19174285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 27 2010, 07:28 AM~19174285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :yes:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 27 2010, 07:28 AM~19174285
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that chromed piece behind the back windshield's starting to grow on me.

are those OG clips?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes they are og clips thanks guys for all the positive comments :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 27 2010, 01:46 PM~19175581
> *Yes they are og clips  thanks guys for all the positive comments  :biggrin:
> *


what`s the ticket to make a set? i got clips. never hurts to have a spare set


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i have a nice set of the long window interior panels in black , up in my rafters for 15 years if anybody`s looking for a pair


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 27 2010, 08:28 AM~19174285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

anybody know if the whole assembly from spindle outwards is used when doin a 80's caprice spindle swap on a 76 glass? would i use the 80's rotor and caliper and do any other mods need to be made ? all help is appreciated homies thanks :biggrin: 

i've grinded the stock 76 calipers down but still rubbin and eatin away at the pins already


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 27 2010, 08:28 AM~19174285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks real clean homie !!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Nov 27 2010, 02:15 PM~19176111
> *anybody know if the whole assembly from spindle outwards is used when doin a 80's caprice spindle swap on a 76 glass? would i use the 80's rotor and caliper and do any other mods need to be made ? all help is appreciated homies thanks  :biggrin:
> 
> i've grinded the stock 76 calipers down but still rubbin and eatin away at the pins already
> *


someone else tried that before...doesn't fit together....

I'm guessing your on 13's if calipers are rubbing...you should only need to grind the corners and with spacers have clearance


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 26 2010, 11:30 PM~19173190
> *hey guys, maybe someone has tried this, has anyone run 13 in
> mcleans on a 76? i got a mint set, but they are only drilled 5x5
> or should i drill the 4.75`s?
> ...


if they are 5x5... the rear should bolt right on... but the front should have spacers... and grind the calipers 


hno: :nosad: on your 76'..... just put some nice 14's and you won't have to grind


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 27 2010, 02:33 PM~19176217
> *someone else tried that before...doesn't fit together....
> 
> I'm guessing your on 13's if calipers are rubbing...you should only need to grind the corners and with spacers have clearance
> *


My bad yeah runnin 13z, grinded calipers with qtr inch spacers and still rubbin on pins ... :banghead: must be another problem .. just my luck

thanks for savin me a trip to get them 80's homie


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Nov 27 2010, 02:40 PM~19176264
> *My bad yeah runnin 13z, grinded calipers with qtr inch spacers and still rubbin on pins ...  :banghead: must be another problem .. just my luck
> 
> thanks for savin me a trip to get them 80's homie
> *


if the pins are sticking out too far... throw some new brake pads it will pull them back in...


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 27 2010, 02:56 PM~19176341
> *if the pins are sticking out too far... throw some new brake pads it will pull them back in...
> *


rubbin on top side of pins  i'll try grindin corners down some more. thanks bro


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 27 2010, 02:40 PM~19176262
> *if they are 5x5... the rear should bolt right on... but the front should have spacers... and grind the calipers
> hno:  :nosad: on your 76'..... just put some nice 14's and you won't have to grind
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Nov 27 2010, 02:15 PM~19176111
> *anybody know if the whole assembly from spindle outwards is used when doin a 80's caprice spindle swap on a 76 glass? would i use the 80's rotor and caliper and do any other mods need to be made ? all help is appreciated homies thanks  :biggrin:
> 
> i've grinded the stock 76 calipers down but still rubbin and eatin away at the pins already
> *


its more than just a spindle and rotor swap

you would have to do a whole suspension swap from an 80's caprice(w/out police package), you can use 11 inch rotors so your wheels clear, but like a said you'll need the whole suspension(linkage, tie rods, spindles, rotors, calipers, lower control arm) upper control are is the same, and you may also have to change the brake caliper hose


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Nov 27 2010, 09:12 AM~19174464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need a pair of the 2 top ones without the 454 though, they should be the ones behind the front wheel wheel/infron of the door


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 27 2010, 03:38 PM~19176529
> *its more than just a spindle and rotor swap
> 
> you would have to do a whole suspension swap from an 80's caprice(w/out police package), you can use 11 inch rotors so your wheels clear, but like a said you'll need the whole suspension(linkage, tie rods, spindles, rotors, calipers, lower control arm) upper control are is the same, and you may also have to change the brake caliper hose
> *


thanks homie appreciate all the info and will look into all that


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Nov 27 2010, 03:45 PM~19176573
> *thanks homie appreciate all the info and will look into all that
> *


no prob, i tried it and stopped when i realized it was more than a spindle swap


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

FEW FLIKS OF THE 76 I'M WORKIN WITH FOR THE FEST


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 27 2010, 05:43 PM~19177400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## get it right (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 27 2010, 06:43 PM~19177400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did u remove the insert on the mouldings? nice house blk on blk always a good look


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by get it right_@Nov 28 2010, 01:56 AM~19177510
> *did u remove the insert on the mouldings? nice house blk on blk always a good look
> *


No they were gone already, took those pics about two years ago. Dont know how long they have been sitting like that.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 27 2010, 03:40 PM~19176262
> *if they are 5x5... the rear should bolt right on... but the front should have spacers... and grind the calipers
> hno:  :nosad: on your 76'..... just put some nice 14's and you won't have to grind
> *


THAT`S WHAT I`M THINKING,,,
I GOT A MINT SET OF TRUES, BUT THEY ARE 4 7/5,,,MIGHT NEED TO HAVE THEM OPENED UP TO A 5/5.
AND ON THE MINT MCLEANS, MIGHT NEED TO SHAVE THE DOWN TO 4 75 FOR AN EARLIER CAR.
I HAVE 14`S READY TO GO TO.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 27 2010, 06:43 PM~19177400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THEY GO A N AMERICAN CAR JUNK OUT THERE?
HOOK MR UP WITH OLD VW`S AND 356`S


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 28 2010, 02:50 AM~19177844
> *MAN THEY GO A N AMERICAN CAR JUNK OUT THERE?
> HOOK MR UP WITH OLD VW`S AND 356`S
> *


Yeah we got a couple American car junkyards...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Nov 27 2010, 04:06 PM~19176696
> *FEW FLIKS OF THE 76 I'M WORKIN WITH FOR THE FEST
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loving the new House UCE,leave them gbodies 2 the lil people LOL!Welcome to the fam. :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 27 2010, 07:47 PM~19177828
> *THAT`S WHAT I`M THINKING,,,
> I GOT A MINT SET OF TRUES, BUT THEY ARE 4 7/5,,,MIGHT NEED TO HAVE THEM OPENED UP TO A 5/5.
> AND ON THE MINT MCLEANS, MIGHT NEED TO SHAVE THE DOWN TO  4 75 FOR AN EARLIER CAR.
> ...


I was disappointed when I went to put my Truspokes on and the bolt pattern wasn't big enough..


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 27 2010, 07:44 PM~19178188
> *I'm loving the new House UCE,leave them gbodies 2 the lil people LOL!Welcome to the fam. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: THANKS UCE !


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 27 2010, 10:22 PM~19178899
> *I was disappointed when I went to put my Truspokes on and the bolt pattern wasn't big enough..
> *


what do you have 4. 5 `s?
just have machine shop open them up. don`t trt to hog them bigger with a dill drill bit


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 27 2010, 09:36 PM~19179056
> *what do you have 4. 5 `s?
> just have  machine shop open them up. don`t trt to hog them bigger with a dill drill bit
> *


its the easiest thing to do. the metal is so thin you can do it with a round hand file


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 27 2010, 10:28 AM~19174285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work man.
any tips for some one wanting to try the same?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 28 2010, 12:04 AM~19179329
> *its the easiest thing to do. the metal is so thin you can do it with a round hand file
> *


 its that thin??


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Nov 27 2010, 04:06 PM~19176696
> *FEW FLIKS OF THE 76 I'M WORKIN WITH FOR THE FEST
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE... :yes: :thumbsup: 

I HAVE A 75 GLASSHOUSE I AM WORKING ON SLOWLY HOPEFULLY I WILL BE ABLE TO BE PART OF THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY PRETTY SOON... :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 27 2010, 08:28 AM~19174285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

ANYBODY HAVE A 76 CAPRICE PSNGR SIDE TAIL LIGHT/BEZEL OR REAR LP BUCKET FOR SALE ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> its the easiest thing to do. the metal is so thin you can do it with a round hand file
> [/qu
> i have seen some hack jobs, and that`s what turned me off, i don`t car how big the washer is, i`ll know what`s under it.
> i got a friend that`s a machinest, he can do me right. he knows how i need it done.
> no disrespect to your filing skills. i`m sure you ca get it done with a file, but you got to remember you got 20 hole to make bigger.


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Nov 27 2010, 10:24 PM~19179548
> *NICE HOMIE... :yes:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I HAVE A 75 GLASSHOUSE I AM WORKING ON SLOWLY HOPEFULLY I WILL BE ABLE TO BE PART OF THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY PRETTY SOON... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE AND GOOD LUCK WITH THE 75, I'M SHOOTIN FOR SUMMER ON MINE :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Nov 27 2010, 04:15 PM~19176111
> *anybody know if the whole assembly from spindle outwards is used when doin a 80's caprice spindle swap on a 76 glass? would i use the 80's rotor and caliper and do any other mods need to be made ? all help is appreciated homies thanks  :biggrin:
> 
> i've grinded the stock 76 calipers down but still rubbin and eatin away at the pins already
> *


thanx to the homie 509rider's hard work he found that spindles, rotors, calipers, lowers and outer tie rod from an 80's caprice = no rubbing on 13's. I've done the swap on mine and it works


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks again for all the positive feed back :thumbsup:I could make these and sell them to all you glasshouse riders for some money but that wouldn't be cool so.... I'm going to tell you how to make your own.
This is what you will need 
1) A set of og clips
2)3M plastic emblem & trim adhesive
3) Heat gun
4)THIS IS NO JOKE Advanced Auto Parts (truck) door edge guard

You will need to make sure that there is not a lot of shit built up in between the window and the edge if so clean it out .
Once that is done unroll the edging heat it with the heat gun but be careful not to over do it cause it will melt the plastic and the chrome finish.Spread open the edge guard and start pushing it onto the edge start in the middle where the clips go. It will need more heat in the corners don't rush it to bend becuase you will mess up the chrome finish
the very back corner is tuff (patients)once its all done slowly pull it off and run a small bead of adhesive around the edge and do it all over its a pain in the ass but the end result is worth it trust me  I hope this works out for all of you let me know.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 28 2010, 06:58 AM~19181276
> *Thanks again for all the positive feed back :thumbsup:I could make these and sell them to all you glasshouse riders for some money but that wouldn't be cool so.... I'm going to tell you how to make your own.
> This is what you will need
> 1) A set of og clips
> ...


I knew sooner or later someone would spill the beans!..... :roflmao:
Thats why im gonna make them out of metal......soon enough...


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Does anyone sell just a rear carpet set for a 2door Glasshouse?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 28 2010, 09:27 AM~19181500
> *I knew sooner or later someone would spill the beans!..... :roflmao:
> Thats why im gonna make them out of metal......soon enough...
> *


I have a bead roller i just need the right metal to make them. With a bead roller I could turn a flat piece of stainless into a horseshoe shape the corners would be tough but i think i could pull it off


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 28 2010, 06:58 AM~19181276
> *Thanks again for all the positive feed back :thumbsup:I could make these and sell them to all you glasshouse riders for some money but that wouldn't be cool so.... I'm going to tell you how to make your own.
> This is what you will need
> 1) A set of og clips
> ...


Thanks SouthSide76 for the intel on making these window trims.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> > its the easiest thing to do. the metal is so thin you can do it with a round hand file
> > [/qu
> > i have seen some hack jobs, and that`s what turned me off, i don`t car how big the washer is, i`ll know what`s under it.
> > i got a friend that`s a machinest, he can do me right. he knows how i need it done.
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## get it right (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Nov 27 2010, 05:06 PM~19176696
> *FEW FLIKS OF THE 76 I'M WORKIN WITH FOR THE FEST
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 28 2010, 10:59 AM~19181795
> *no disrespect taken, i ain't joking, it easy the tru spoke spacer is your patern there is no way of fucking up a dremel, grinder or a file can handle it doesnt need the expertice of a machinest
> *


 i know my buddy can make it look like it`s factory


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by get it right_@Nov 28 2010, 11:41 AM~19182282
> *
> *


INSERT WAS ALREADY GONE, THEY PUT A LEAF LOOK'N TAPE IN THERE


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Nov 26 2010, 05:34 PM~19171008
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Anyone need some chrome 14x7's...I'll take $175 for all 4, *RIMS ONLY...NO TIRES*


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 28 2010, 05:58 AM~19181276
> *Thanks again for all the positive feed back :thumbsup:I could make these and sell them to all you glasshouse riders for some money but that wouldn't be cool so.... I'm going to tell you how to make your own.
> This is what you will need
> 1) A set of og clips
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 28 2010, 05:58 AM~19181276
> *Thanks again for all the positive feed back :thumbsup:I could make these and sell them to all you glasshouse riders for some money but that wouldn't be cool so.... I'm going to tell you how to make your own.
> This is what you will need
> 1) A set of og clips
> ...


you have any suggestions if i dont have OG clips?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 28 2010, 04:34 PM~19183590
> *you have any suggestions if i dont have OG clips?
> *


when the metal trim gets made, maybe they can make clips too?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 28 2010, 02:52 PM~19183668
> *when the metal trim gets made, maybe they can make clips too?
> *



hope so, the window trims really sets a glasshouse off


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 28 2010, 03:57 PM~19183686
> *hope so, the window trims really sets a glasshouse off
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 28 2010, 04:57 PM~19183686
> *hope so, the window trims really sets a glasshouse off
> *


i found a set in the old pic a parts , the platic trim dissolves in the l.a. heat, but the clips there still there
i hit them yards up years ago,
so i`m not up to what yards still have old cars.
i remember getting 76 front nose clips for 60 bucks


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 28 2010, 05:03 PM~19183719
> *:yes:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 28 2010, 04:04 PM~19183730
> *i found a set in the old pic a  parts , the platic trim dissolves in the l.a. heat, but the clips there still there
> i  hit them yards  up years ago,
> so i`m not up to what yards still have old cars.
> ...


I think the days of finding these cars at a junkyard are pretty much done...I went to pick your part today with a buddy for some parts for a honda, I took a walk to see what was there saw only a couple pre-70's cars...even 80's g-bodys were a rare site


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

thats right fellas .right where GLASSHOUSE FEST needs 2 be right ON TOP!!!!! :biggrin: 
TTMFT 4 GLASSHOUSE FEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 28 2010, 03:11 PM~19183776
> *I think the days of finding these cars at a junkyard are pretty much done...I went to pick your part today with a buddy for some parts for a honda, I took a walk to see what was there saw only a couple pre-70's cars...even 80's g-bodys were a rare site
> *



same down here in san diego. seems like in the midwest there are still some though.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 28 2010, 05:11 PM~19183776
> *I think the days of finding these cars at a junkyard are pretty much done...I went to pick your part today with a buddy for some parts for a honda, I took a walk to see what was there saw only a couple pre-70's cars...even 80's g-bodys were a rare site
> *


As soon as scrap prices go up, guess which cars get scrapped first? The big-heavy 70's cars...  Also, around here all the Derby guys gut em out so they can smash em against eachother.. My Glasshouse got passed through a few Derby guy's hands before I got it, but luckily it wasn't molested yet.. Glasshouses on the street are Non-existent around here..


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 27 2010, 04:38 PM~19176529
> *its more than just a spindle and rotor swap
> 
> you would have to do a whole suspension swap from an 80's caprice(w/out police package), you can use 11 inch rotors so your wheels clear, but like a said you'll need the whole suspension(linkage, tie rods, spindles, rotors, calipers, lower control arm) upper control are is the same, and you may also have to change the brake caliper hose
> *


You don't need to change all that for it to work. You can keep the factory glasshouse uppers, the reason people change the lower is cause the balljoint is smaller on the newer cars. You could machine the new caprice spindle to fit the original balljoint on the bottom. The glasshouse tierods will also bolt right to the newer spindle. The brake lines are the same also. The newer upper a-arms sweep down more than the glasshouse ones which will give a little bit more lockup. The upper balljoints are the same from 71-96.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 28 2010, 04:38 PM~19183952
> *same down here in san diego. seems like in the midwest there are still some though.
> *


MONTANA,SOUTH DAKOTA AND NORTH DAKOTA STILL HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF THE 76 CAPRICES AND IMPALAS.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

i need help locating these parts, if anyone has them or has access to them shoot me a pm...i just need the one that is hight lighted, i need *BOTH SIDES, LEFT & RIGHT*


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 28 2010, 04:11 PM~19184143
> *MONTANA,SOUTH DAKOTA AND NORTH DAKOTA STILL HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF THE 76 CAPRICES AND IMPALAS.
> *


road trip in a uhaul?

let's load up on header panels and make a killing.


----------



## get it right (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Nov 28 2010, 02:46 PM~19182981
> *INSERT WAS ALREADY GONE, THEY PUT A LEAF LOOK'N TAPE IN THERE
> *


how do u like that look? im asking because thats my issue on my rag,love the og look but finding a clean set is getting harder to find,is anyone repoing the inserts?nice house


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 28 2010, 06:06 PM~19184098
> *You don't need to change all that for it to work. You can keep the factory glasshouse uppers, the reason people change the lower is cause the balljoint is smaller on the newer cars. You could machine the new caprice spindle to fit the original balljoint on the bottom. The glasshouse tierods will also bolt right to the newer spindle. The brake lines are the same also. The newer upper a-arms sweep down more than the glasshouse ones which will give a little bit more lockup. The upper balljoints are the same from 71-96.
> *


Your the man Jamie :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: t t t


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 28 2010, 05:31 PM~19184289
> *road trip in a uhaul?
> 
> let's load up on header panels and make a killing.
> *


I HAVE A COUPLE 4 DOORS I GOT THERE COMPLETE JUST FOR PARTS!!! CANT BEAT IT!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 28 2010, 06:06 PM~19184098
> *You don't need to change all that for it to work. You can keep the factory glasshouse uppers, the reason people change the lower is cause the balljoint is smaller on the newer cars. You could machine the new caprice spindle to fit the original balljoint on the bottom. The glasshouse tierods will also bolt right to the newer spindle. The brake lines are the same also. The newer upper a-arms sweep down more than the glasshouse ones which will give a little bit more lockup. The upper balljoints are the same from 71-96.
> *


My brake lines where differant


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 28 2010, 08:42 PM~19185535
> *My brake lines where differant
> *


How? Did you try to bolt the brake line to the caprice caliper or did you use the newer hose to the steel line. Just wanna make sure what works. You car is looking real good.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 28 2010, 06:11 PM~19184143
> *MONTANA,SOUTH DAKOTA AND NORTH DAKOTA STILL HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF THE 76 CAPRICES AND IMPALAS.
> *


the hispanic count must be low in those areas?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 28 2010, 07:53 PM~19185638
> *the hispanic count must be low in those areas?
> *


I BELIEVE YOU ARE CORRECT :cheesy:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 28 2010, 04:31 PM~19184289
> *road trip in a uhaul?
> 
> let's load up on header panels and make a killing.
> *


LETS GO!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 28 2010, 07:21 PM~19185299
> *I HAVE A COUPLE 4 DOORS I GOT THERE COMPLETE JUST FOR PARTS!!! CANT BEAT IT!!
> *


would any of them happen to be a 74 caprice?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 28 2010, 08:44 PM~19186102
> *would any of them happen to be a 74 caprice?
> *


 :nosad: ALL ARE 76'S


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 28 2010, 08:49 PM~19186163
> *:nosad: ALL ARE 76'S
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 28 2010, 08:53 PM~19185634
> *How?  Did you try to bolt the brake line to the caprice caliper or did you use the newer hose to the steel line. Just wanna make sure what works. You car is looking real good.
> *


Thanks bro,
The end that bolts to the caliper was bigger, it still sealed but once I got the stainless brake lines made I had the smaller diameter end put on it.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 28 2010, 09:01 PM~19186282
> *
> *


ILL HAVE HIM LOOK FOR SOME 74'S IF YOU WANT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

easiest way to fix the suspension issue.....


leave it alone and run 14's :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 28 2010, 10:07 PM~19186985
> *ILL HAVE HIM LOOK FOR SOME 74'S IF YOU WANT
> *


if nots not much trouble, i need those molding i posted a few post back


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 28 2010, 08:49 PM~19186163
> *:nosad: ALL ARE 76'S
> *


 Do you have a hood and trunk for a 76 Impala? I can get it picked up locally.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

FOR SALE IN ARIZONA 100.00 OR TRADE FOR AN ALPINE CAR STEREO


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Nov 28 2010, 08:53 PM~19185638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:no: last time i was down that way there was plenty..


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 29 2010, 08:47 AM~19189041
> *:no:  last time i was down that way there was plenty..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 29 2010, 09:47 AM~19189041
> *:no:  last time i was down that way there was plenty..
> *


HOW MANY IS PLENTY?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 29 2010, 01:27 PM~19190411
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 29 2010, 12:27 PM~19190411
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: !%[email protected]#%!$#^%$!!

:thumbsup: LOOKIN' REAL NICE UCE !!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pics USO


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice rag uso :wow:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 29 2010, 12:27 PM~19190411
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great with the small white walls


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 29 2010, 12:27 PM~19190411
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

some more of that bad ass rag!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Nov 29 2010, 05:20 PM~19192551
> *some more of that bad ass rag!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD RAG!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Nov 29 2010, 01:19 PM~19190811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again Jorge.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

anyone interested in some chrome dash vents like Big Marc has in his badass rag

got all four brand new in package


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 29 2010, 12:27 PM~19190411
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Nov 26 2010, 08:44 PM~19171954
> *I was cleaning out the garage earlier and found these, if any of you guys could use them ill take $20+shipping
> 
> 
> ...


Sold!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 29 2010, 11:27 AM~19190411
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 29 2010, 06:22 PM~19193066
> *anyone interested in some chrome dash vents like Big Marc has in his badass rag
> 
> got all four brand new in package
> *


Thanks for noticing UCE,my USO from the FLA Chapter hooked me up and I highly recommend them!!!They really stand out,didn't install them on the passenger side cuzz I have 5 1/4" spkrs bacc there.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Nov 29 2010, 06:34 PM~19193180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE FAM*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 29 2010, 01:27 PM~19190411
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: SPEACHLESS


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 29 2010, 06:22 PM~19193066
> *anyone interested in some chrome dash vents like Big Marc has in his badass rag
> 
> got all four brand new in package
> *


what do you want for them?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Nov 29 2010, 05:20 PM~19192551
> *some more of that bad ass rag!
> 
> 
> ...


Big Marc's RAGHOUSE is one of the baddest out there! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 29 2010, 08:52 PM~19195222
> *Big Marc's RAGHOUSE is one of the baddest out there!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


pics of yours :0


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 29 2010, 08:46 PM~19195122
> *what do you want for them?
> *


x2


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 29 2010, 01:27 PM~19190411
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 29 2010, 12:27 PM~19190411
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Nov 28 2010, 10:59 AM~19181795
> *no disrespect taken, i ain't joking, it easy the tru spoke spacer is your patern there is no way of fucking up a dremel, grinder or a file can handle it doesnt need the expertice of a machinest
> *


How does the chrome fare after taking a file or dremel to the hubs??


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 27 2010, 08:28 AM~19174285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sent U a PM concerning the window moulding's


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 20 2010, 04:16 PM~19118974
> *'68 - '72 El Camino, Chevelle, MC etc. bushings do fit, even though ive been told several times they dont fit :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Thaks homie


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Nov 29 2010, 08:43 PM~19195046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks West Sider!


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Pulled it out and rolling thru my town like I do everyday!! haha I put the D's back on and I think the sale is off! Got a ways to go but its coming along! 















P.S. Big Marc your ride is a "Testament"! The skinny's look sick homeboy! OC up!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 29 2010, 06:22 PM~19193066
> *anyone interested in some chrome dash vents like Big Marc has in his badass rag
> 
> got all four brand new in package
> *


 :0


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by get it right_@Nov 28 2010, 05:35 PM~19184325
> *how do u like that look? im asking because thats my issue on my rag,love the og look but finding a clean set is getting harder to find,is anyone repoing the inserts?nice house
> *


rather have og all day but if not able to find when the time comes it will have to do, haven't seen any repro myself .. thanks homie


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 29 2010, 01:27 PM~19190411
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Nov 30 2010, 09:09 AM~19200122
> *rather have og all day but if not able to find when the time comes it will have to do, haven't seen any repro myself .. thanks homie
> *



Hey JB45...are you the one I sold the Black 72 Spoke Dayton's a while back? Im the one that had the Elco.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Nov 30 2010, 11:19 AM~19200673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 30 2010, 09:55 AM~19200026
> *Pulled it out and rolling thru my town like I do everyday!! haha I put the D's back on and I think the sale is off! Got a ways to go but its coming along!
> 
> 
> ...


  looking good flip...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks for all the pm's about the chrome vents

I'm asking $100 plus shipping for them

I gotta pull the box down they are in to take pics


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 30 2010, 11:23 AM~19200714
> *Hey JB45...are you the one I sold the Black 72 Spoke Dayton's a while back? Im the one that had the Elco.
> *


Yeah homie that was me :biggrin: how u figure that out :ninja: :roflmao: How u been Flip ?


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 29 2010, 01:27 PM~19190411
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks better with the skiny ww.
:biggrin: got new pics coming soon frame on the floor 5.20 slightly tucking


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Nov 30 2010, 03:14 PM~19203045
> *Yeah homie that was me :biggrin: how u figure that out :ninja: :roflmao:  How u been Flip ?
> *



I remember you told me you had a Box Caprice...Carson...Im on your old laptop that is called JB'z...I just did the math. Sup man?! Got me a glasshouse too. You know!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

DID YOU GUYS SEE THE 75 CAPRICE THE CAT IS SELLING IN AZ IN THE FOR SALE TOPIC?? DIDNT LOOK TOO BAD IF SOMEONE WAS LOOKING


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 30 2010, 11:56 AM~19200974
> *thanks for all the pm's about the chrome vents
> 
> I'm asking $100 plus shipping for them
> ...


DID YOU GET MY TEXT??? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 03:15 PM~19202522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MARYJANE looking good as usual!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA+Nov 30 2010, 11:19 AM~19200673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 30 2010, 09:41 AM~19199917
> *Damn homie a huge thank you,means alot but I got along way to go.There are far more better ones than mine I'm just trying to stay clean!!!Hope to get her chromed out soon tho. :biggrin: Thanks again.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep us posted Big Marc with any upgrades :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 02:15 PM~19202522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Nov 29 2010, 12:33 PM~19190033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they dont call it EAST grand forks for nothing.. haha..
nah but really..

i have not actually been to either dakotas or mini in awhile (after they changed the rules about crossing the border to needing a passport i lost interest haha)

but i do recall being in wallymart and seeing brownskin as far as they eye could see.. 
it was truly strange.. they were lookin at me like "you brown but your not one of us"..
and i was thinkin this is some wierd shit.. a sea of brown people and im not in the Caribbean. haha


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Nov 29 2010, 01:27 PM~19190411
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats lookin real good man


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 30 2010, 12:56 PM~19200974
> *thanks for all the pm's about the chrome vents
> 
> I'm asking $100 plus shipping for them
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 30 2010, 06:22 PM~19204088
> *DID YOU GUYS SEE THE 75 CAPRICE THE CAT IS SELLING IN AZ IN THE FOR SALE TOPIC?? DIDNT LOOK TOO BAD IF SOMEONE WAS LOOKING
> *


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

come tax time lets see iff all these GLASSHOUSE are still available


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 30 2010, 09:25 PM~19205947
> *come tax time lets see iff all these GLASSHOUSE are still available
> *


 :naughty: if I can get the tax man to hook it up... I'd like to buy one for a daily


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 30 2010, 09:36 PM~19206082
> *:naughty: if I can get the tax man to hook it up... I'd like to buy one for a daily
> *


well come tax time i get close to 10gs been doing this for about 6yrs now but the wifey said this year i can look for my raghouse


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

MY HOMIES GLENS 74 GLASS FROM FAMILIA


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 30 2010, 08:24 PM~19205936
> *
> 
> 
> ...



almost offered him mine..but I put the D'z back on and it grew on me again.


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Nov 30 2010, 06:19 PM~19204059
> *I remember you told me you had a Box Caprice...Carson...Im on your old laptop that is called JB'z...I just did the math. Sup man?! Got me a glasshouse too. You know!
> *


Hahaa that's a trip, glad that lap worked out and still kickin.. Ya the Box been nuthin but problems but should be ready for new years :x: Your glass lookin good too, been followin it since u started testin the waters but I see u put the Dana's back on and ready to do the do :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Dec 1 2010, 01:28 AM~19207588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: 

glad to see you saw the light flip

(no pun intended).....

don't worry about that has to be 76' thang.... you Rollin a glasshouse brother... 6 models to choose from


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Nov 30 2010, 11:50 PM~19207643
> *Hahaa that's a trip, glad that lap worked out and still kickin.. Ya the Box been nuthin but problems but should be ready for new years  :x: Your glass lookin good too, been followin it since u started testin the waters but I see u put the Dana's back on and ready to do the do  :thumbsup:
> *



Yea, I got that elco cause it wasn't a lowlow, got rid of it for the same reason! Lol What stage is your '76 in ?


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 1 2010, 12:18 AM~19207707
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> 
> glad to see you saw the light flip
> ...



I know you right too! The pun was on deck! Haha! How ya been? Your bro still doing his thing with his Ghouse? my bro got one too, I'll post a pic in a bit now! My other bro Jimmy you met at the picnic is lookin for a 76 Caprice...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 1 2010, 02:04 AM~19207798
> *I know you right too! The pun was on deck! Haha! How ya been? Your bro still doing his thing with his Ghouse? my bro got one too, I'll post a pic in a bit now! My other bro Jimmy you met at the picnic is lookin for a 76 Caprice...
> *


nice.... looks like we got some more houses for the next picnic lined up


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 30 2010, 10:00 PM~19206270
> *well come tax time i get close to 10gs been doing this for about 6yrs now but the wifey said this year i can  look for my raghouse
> *


THATS A GOOD WIFEY MY BROTHER!!


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 1 2010, 02:04 AM~19207798
> *I know you right too! The pun was on deck! Haha! How ya been? Your bro still doing his thing with his Ghouse? my bro got one too, I'll post a pic in a bit now! My other bro Jimmy you met at the picnic is lookin for a 76 Caprice...
> *


HAVE HIM CALL ME NEXT WEEK, I GOT A REAL NICE ONE COMING


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 1 2010, 09:04 AM~19208505
> *HAVE HIM CALL ME NEXT WEEK, I GOT A REAL NICE ONE COMING
> *


 :0


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 1 2010, 08:06 AM~19208515
> *:0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 1 2010, 01:21 AM~19207715
> *Yea, I got that elco cause it wasn't a lowlow, got rid of it for the same reason! Lol What stage is your '76 in ?
> *


Gonna tear it down after new years and come new with it. What's next for yours?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 30 2010, 09:00 PM~19206270
> *well come tax time i get close to 10gs been doing this for about 6yrs now but the wifey said this year i can  look for my raghouse
> *


LOOKING ALREADY FOR ONE :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 1 2010, 01:04 AM~19207798
> *I know you right too! The pun was on deck! Haha! How ya been? Your bro still doing his thing with his Ghouse? my bro got one too, I'll post a pic in a bit now! My other bro Jimmy you met at the picnic is lookin for a 76 Caprice...
> *


POST THEM SIDE BY SIDE FLIP :cheesy:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

anyone need a front bumper filler for a 75-76 Impala/Caprice, i have an original(not fiberglass) front left filler, has a small crack but should a quick fix, ill take 40+ shipping, just trying to clear my garage of stuff i dont need  



















this is the crack im talking about


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 28 2010, 04:06 PM~19184098
> *You don't need to change all that for it to work. You can keep the factory glasshouse uppers, the reason people change the lower is cause the balljoint is smaller on the newer cars. You could machine the new caprice spindle to fit the original balljoint on the bottom. The glasshouse tierods will also bolt right to the newer spindle. The brake lines are the same also. The newer upper a-arms sweep down more than the glasshouse ones which will give a little bit more lockup. The upper balljoints are the same from 71-96.
> *


so wat dou have to change to to have the new uppers?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 1 2010, 04:04 PM~19212089
> *so wat dou have to change to to have the new uppers?
> *


nothing, uppers bolt right up


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 1 2010, 02:46 PM~19211947
> *POST THEM SIDE BY SIDE FLIP :cheesy:
> *



Was sort of waitin for your blessing on it! Didn't want to throw it out there. I see you changed your avatar! That Big Body lays hard! Im gonna post a pic...he put 13's on the '76, it looks BAD!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 1 2010, 04:32 PM~19212727
> *Was sort of waitin for your blessing on it! Didn't want to throw it out there. I see you changed your avatar! That Big Body lays hard! Im gonna post a pic...he put 13's on the '76, it looks BAD!
> *


NA FLIP THE WAY YOUR CARNAL WAS SAYING HIS GOING TO TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL ITS ALL GOOD SHOW THOSE PICS HOMIE :biggrin: 
HERE I'LL START


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 1 2010, 05:47 PM~19212853
> *NA FLIP THE WAY YOUR CARNAL WAS SAYING HIS GOING TO TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL ITS ALL GOOD SHOW THOSE PICS HOMIE  :biggrin:
> HERE I'LL START
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 03:15 PM~19202522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is my homies ranfla it's cleann!!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

t t t glasshouse family :thumbsup:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

TTT uffin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 1 2010, 03:43 PM~19211914
> *LOOKING ALREADY FOR ONE :biggrin:
> *


on the hunt


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Dec 1 2010, 08:09 AM~19208524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


courtesy of cruzin into the past


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 30 2010, 11:56 AM~19200974
> *thanks for all the pm's about the chrome vents
> 
> I'm asking $100 plus shipping for them
> ...



****SOLD,SOLD,SOLD****


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 1 2010, 09:15 PM~19214988
> *courtesy of cruzin into the past
> *


second best topic on layitlow....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Dec 1 2010, 08:10 AM~19208529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to all the glasshouse homies we have much more pixs like this one on our topic cruzin into the past


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 1 2010, 09:17 PM~19215014
> *second best topic on layitlow....
> *


thank you very much homie


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Dec 1 2010, 09:17 AM~19208559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that look


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 1 2010, 09:22 PM~19215071
> *thank you very much homie
> *



no thank you for posting all them pics...I save every glasshouse pic on my phone...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 1 2010, 09:21 PM~19215053
> *to all the glasshouse homies we have much more pixs like this one on our topic cruzin into the past
> *


YOU GUYS GOT IT ON LOCK DOWN WITH ALL THEM PICS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigklilq (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Dec 1 2010, 07:04 AM~19208500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass :worship: :worship:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

are alot of these old shots of cars with patterns candies?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 1 2010, 10:28 PM~19215787
> *YOU GUYS GOT IT ON LOCK DOWN WITH ALL THEM PICS!!! :biggrin:
> *


thank you homie


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

who has the oldskool pic of that black one on tru spokes with t tops and the small 1/4 windows, post it up


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Dec 1 2010, 08:17 AM~19208559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man its been 3 years since that picture was taken of my car, didn't think i had it that long. saul when did i get the car from u


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 1 2010, 08:21 PM~19215053
> *to all the glasshouse homies we have much more pixs like this one on our topic cruzin into the past
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Dec 1 2010, 09:02 AM~19208489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS LOOKS CLEAN. 
14`S WILL JUST GO STRAIGHT ON.


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

My Favorite color on a Glasshouse...that sucka looks Elegant, Classy...Sick!

also, compared to my House, 2 spacers, dayton adapter and 1" Tuck in the front it makes them stick out further...these 14" Tru's n 5.20's tuck UNDER the front fender. Love it.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 2 2010, 02:56 PM~19220579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I`M GOING GET THAT SET OF TRU`S I HAVE READY. GONNA ADD SOME SKIRTS TOO. BUT NEED A GOOD PLACE TO DO A PERFECT COLOR MATCH ON THAT "FIRETHORN RED"


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 2 2010, 02:45 PM~19220905
> *I`M GOING GET THAT SET OF TRU`S I HAVE READY. GONNA ADD SOME SKIRTS TOO. BUT NEED A GOOD PLACE TO DO A PERFECT COLOR MATCH ON THAT "FIRETHORN RED"
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes: :naughty:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 2 2010, 01:45 PM~19220905
> *I`M GOING GET THAT SET OF TRU`S I HAVE READY. GONNA ADD SOME SKIRTS TOO. BUT NEED A GOOD PLACE TO DO A PERFECT COLOR MATCH ON THAT "FIRETHORN RED"
> *



That's what Im talkin bout... :rimshot: 







:drama:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 2 2010, 10:16 PM~19224046
> *That's what Im talkin bout... :rimshot:
> :drama:
> *


gotta paint a set of skirts, and ear corner fillers. if i want to go nuts, i got a 76 caprice front and rear. but the cars soooooo nice as is. i don`t want to change it to where i can`t put it back. i`ve collected all the power options too....


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

qvo saul :wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

back on top!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 2 2010, 08:41 PM~19224293
> *gotta paint a set of skirts, and ear corner fillers. if i want to go nuts, i got a 76 caprice front and rear. but the cars soooooo nice as is. i don`t want to change it to where i can`t put it back. i`ve collected all the power options too....
> *



I couldnt do that to your car...its a time capsule. All OG. What does a front clip go for? I need fillers too, Im not gonna paint mine till I get um...might sport another primer color before I paint it! hahaha.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 3 2010, 11:56 AM~19228430
> *I couldnt do that to your car...its a time capsule. All OG. What does a front clip go for? I need fillers too, Im not gonna paint mine till I get um...might sport another primer color before I paint it! hahaha.
> *


i bought mine years ago for 60 bucks. 
you never see a whole comlpete nose clip for sale on here so i have no idea on a curent price.
i have a small stash of 76 caprice parts, but you never see anything sell on here.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 3 2010, 10:56 AM~19228430
> *I couldnt do that to your car...its a time capsule. All OG. What does a front clip go for? I need fillers too, Im not gonna paint mine till I get um...might sport another primer color before I paint it! hahaha.
> *


x100.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Gona hit some junkyards this weekend in the ILAND EMPIRE to see what I can find


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=571938


apparently quarter window trims coming soon....

with all these people making them hopefully they're fairly priced.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 3 2010, 04:36 PM~19230753
> *Gona hit some junkyards this weekend in the ILAND EMPIRE to see what I can find
> *


please let me know if you find a 75 or 76 Hood. Thanks Bro.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 3 2010, 07:53 PM~19231843
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=571938
> apparently quarter window trims coming soon....
> 
> ...


healthy competition is good. lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 3 2010, 08:31 PM~19232110
> *healthy competition is good. lol
> *


IT DON`T LOOK LIKE IT`S GOING TO ATTACH ALL THE WAY AROUND.
I`D LIKE TO SEE A SET INSTALLED.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 29 2010, 06:22 PM~19193066
> *anyone interested in some chrome dash vents like Big Marc has in his badass rag
> 
> got all four brand new in package
> *



i've got all 4 i took out of big marc's rag i'll sell too. :cheesy:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 3 2010, 07:28 PM~19232509
> *i've got all 4 i took out of big marc's rag i'll sell too.  :cheesy:
> *



wasnt there someone on here who used to sell them?

he might have been the guy with the chrome speaker grilles for sale too, but no one was feeling them


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

you mean the shower drains.. haha.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 3 2010, 08:56 PM~19232250
> *IT DON`T LOOK LIKE IT`S GOING TO ATTACH ALL THE WAY AROUND.
> I`D LIKE TO SEE A SET INSTALLED.
> *


not sure i know what you mean by attach all the way around...
you reffering to the areas around the bends? look like they have been cut to make the bends?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 3 2010, 10:40 PM~19233735
> *you mean the shower drains.. haha.
> *


lol I remember those


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 3 2010, 09:40 PM~19233735
> *you mean the shower drains.. haha.
> *



didnt wanna say it myself...haha but besides those im pretty sure he was making chrome vent kits too


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 3 2010, 11:41 PM~19233745
> *not sure i know what you mean by attach all the way around...
> you reffering to the areas around the bends? look like they have been cut to make the bends?
> *


YES, THEY LOOK "CUT" TO MAKE THOSE BENDS THEN YOU`LLHAVE AREAS THAT WON`T HAVE A RAP-AROUND BEND TO HOLD THEM TIGHT.
I THINK THE BEST METHOD WAS THE 1ST ONE, OF THE PLASTIC DOOR EDGE MOLDING, IT`S THE CLOSEST TO THE ORIGINAL


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

yeah they looked real good.

the best would be the stainless if they ever get made, simply for durability.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

WATS THEW BEST WAY 2 GET SOME SUBS BASS IN A GLASSHOUSE WITHOUT THE TRUNK RATTLING I USED TO HAVE 2 12'S IN THE BACK (TOWARDS THE LATCH) BUT IT STILL RATTLED WATS BETTER MOUNT THEM IN PACKAGE TRAY ??? UNDERNEATH PACKAGE TRAY ??? LMN THANKS


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Dec 3 2010, 08:28 PM~19232509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tiger haired my 1/4's,foam in the trunk lid and new rubber stripping.No rattles whatsoever but then again my top goes bacc... :dunno:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 4 2010, 02:54 AM~19234682
> *WATS THEW BEST WAY 2 GET SOME SUBS BASS IN A GLASSHOUSE WITHOUT THE TRUNK RATTLING  I USED TO HAVE 2 12'S IN THE BACK (TOWARDS THE LATCH) BUT IT STILL RATTLED WATS BETTER  MOUNT THEM IN PACKAGE TRAY ??? UNDERNEATH PACKAGE TRAY ??? LMN  THANKS
> *


your good with firin them towards the back (latch). As far as getting rid of rattles. it aint easy. Spray foam and sound deadining stuff is a good start. 
like marc said. but be prepared. it could take awhile.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

8tracks for life!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

I NEED THE BACK FILLER'S. IF ANY ONE HAS ONE HIT ME UP 18182336665


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY HERE IT IS CHROME TRIM MOULDINGS FOR THE QUARTER WINDOWS NOT THE CHROME ON A ROLL OR CHEAP PLASTIC THESE FIT BETTER THAN OG . WAITING LIST WITH DEPOSITE FOR MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654 OR SEND A PM I WILL BE THE ONLY PERSON CARRYING THESE ON LAY IT LOW NOT G.E BOYZ :wow:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 4 2010, 12:45 PM~19236983
> *TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY HERE IT IS CHROME TRIM MOULDINGS FOR THE QUARTER WINDOWS NOT THE CHROME ON A ROLL OR CHEAP PLASTIC THESE FIT BETTER THAN OG . WAITING LIST WITH DEPOSITE FOR MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654 OR SEND A PM I WILL BE THE ONLY PERSON CARRYING THESE ON LAY IT LOW  NOT G.E BOYZ  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 4 2010, 11:45 AM~19236983
> *TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY HERE IT IS CHROME TRIM MOULDINGS FOR THE QUARTER WINDOWS NOT THE CHROME ON A ROLL OR CHEAP PLASTIC THESE FIT BETTER THAN OG . WAITING LIST WITH DEPOSITE FOR MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654 OR SEND A PM I WILL BE THE ONLY PERSON CARRYING THESE ON LAY IT LOW  NOT G.E BOYZ  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



first off...would i need og clips to put these on?


and second...what is all that going on in these pics?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 4 2010, 02:10 PM~19237511
> *first off...would i need og clips to put these on?
> and second...what is all that going on in these pics?
> *



sorry for the fucked pics i will have better pics on monday 
no og clips needed . clip is custom made also


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 4 2010, 02:29 PM~19237607
> *sorry for the fucked pics i will have better pics on monday
> no og clips needed . clip is custom made also
> *


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 4 2010, 01:29 PM~19237607
> *sorry for the fucked pics i will have better pics on monday
> no og clips needed . clip is custom made also
> *



still pretty curious about what you're fiberglassing


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 4 2010, 03:12 PM~19237855
> *still pretty curious about what you're fiberglassing
> 
> *



it's old duck tape that i had used to cover the window :happysad:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 4 2010, 02:32 PM~19237938
> *it's old duck tape that i had used to cover the window  :happysad:
> *



:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 4 2010, 10:08 AM~19235884
> *8tracks for life!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 4 2010, 06:28 PM~19238650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What year were these pics? Late 70's-early 80's? Ya gotta think these cars were pretty much Brand new! I am starting to love my 75' front end..


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 4 2010, 12:45 PM~19236983
> *TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY HERE IT IS CHROME TRIM MOULDINGS FOR THE QUARTER WINDOWS NOT THE CHROME ON A ROLL OR CHEAP PLASTIC THESE FIT BETTER THAN OG . WAITING LIST WITH DEPOSITE FOR MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654 OR SEND A PM I WILL BE THE ONLY PERSON CARRYING THESE ON LAY IT LOW  NOT G.E BOYZ  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



to the top :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 4 2010, 05:18 PM~19238974
> *to the top :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 4 2010, 04:28 PM~19238650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE PICS SEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 4 2010, 05:17 PM~19238574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This was a old Majestics car it was for sale about two years ago here on layitlow the car was still pretty much the same except for the wire wheels it had chinas but the interior was still intact swivel bucket seats the whole interior was biscuit tuck burgundy real nice and the majestics plaque was still in the back seat i believe it sold for $3000 to someone in san diego my homie ended up with the Tru classics from it :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 4 2010, 07:44 PM~19239573
> *LOVE THE PICS SEAN :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 4 2010, 05:27 PM~19238644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T-tops, my next project!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 4 2010, 06:24 PM~19238627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want T tops


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

them some basass old fix sean... thanks for postin them up in the fest


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 4 2010, 08:53 PM~19240320
> *them some basass old fix sean... thanks for postin them up in the fest
> *


thanks homie we lots more to come :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

is there such a thing as a roof for the T tops or the cali tops, or are they always open to the weather?


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 4 2010, 12:54 AM~19234682
> *WATS THEW BEST WAY 2 GET SOME SUBS BASS IN A GLASSHOUSE WITHOUT THE TRUNK RATTLING  I USED TO HAVE 2 12'S IN THE BACK (TOWARDS THE LATCH) BUT IT STILL RATTLED WATS BETTER  MOUNT THEM IN PACKAGE TRAY ??? UNDERNEATH PACKAGE TRAY ??? LMN  THANKS
> *


you need to use a solobaric box (spelling may be wrong) feeding sound to the back seat


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Dec 4 2010, 05:27 PM~19238644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love all these Old School pictures :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 4 2010, 08:35 PM~19240094
> *i want T  tops
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil dean_@Dec 4 2010, 09:10 PM~19241239
> *you need to use a solobaric box (spelling may be wrong) feeding sound to the back seat
> *


so a kicker were should i put it??


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Dec 4 2010, 09:22 PM~19240637
> *is there such a thing as a roof for the T tops or the cali tops, or are they always open to the weather?*


 :no:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Sep 8 2010, 05:34 PM~18519058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 5 2010, 12:58 AM~19242151
> *so a kicker  were should i put it??
> *


Kicker sucks :nono:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC.76 [email protected] CHRISTMAS PARADE..TODAY IN VISTA CA..


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Dec 4 2010, 11:46 PM~19242368
> *:wave:
> *


SUP VIC :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 5 2010, 01:26 AM~19242836
> *MEMBERS ONLY.CC.76 [email protected] CHRISTMAS PARADE..TODAY IN VISTA CA..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has some new stuff in my post


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

someone is finally doing the side glass trim.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Glasshouse in japan(taken from another topic)


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 5 2010, 12:03 AM~19242176
> *:no:
> 
> 
> ...


you touched up the primer spots! just noticed fuckers BAD!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 5 2010, 02:05 PM~19245308
> *you touched up the primer spots! just noticed fuckers BAD!
> *


thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> MANN THAT MY STEP FATHERS GLASS HOUSE


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> OH MANN HAVE NOT SEEN THESE PICS OF THIS CAR IN A LONG TIME SEE IT FROM TIME 2 TIME


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone had to replace a heater core? Can I reach it from under the dash or do I need to take the dash out?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 5 2010, 05:44 PM~19246913
> *Anyone had to replace a heater core? Can I reach it from under the dash or do I need to take the dash out?
> *


take the dash top off.... and glovebox(the cardboard part)


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:0 
Congrats and best of lucc on selling those USO they look real nice!Pop's aint playing try'n to preserve  them GH's...looks like he wrapped the whole car up!!! :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 4 2010, 12:45 PM~19236983
> *TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY HERE IT IS CHROME TRIM MOULDINGS FOR THE QUARTER WINDOWS NOT THE CHROME ON A ROLL OR CHEAP PLASTIC THESE FIT BETTER THAN OG . WAITING LIST WITH DEPOSITE FOR MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654 OR SEND A PM I WILL BE THE ONLY PERSON CARRYING THESE ON LAY IT LOW  NOT G.E BOYZ  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 5 2010, 05:47 PM~19246943
> *take the dash top off.... and glovebox(the cardboard part)
> 
> *


X2 it aint that bad...


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 5 2010, 01:42 PM~19244824
> *Glasshouse in japan(taken from another topic)
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 5 2010, 04:47 PM~19246943
> *take the dash top off.... and glovebox(the cardboard part)
> 
> *



nice...if i drive the car tomorrow without fixing it, whats the chances that it overheats?
called kragen and they wont have it till tuesday


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 5 2010, 09:00 PM~19248689
> *nice...if i drive the car tomorrow without fixing it, whats the chances that it overheats?
> called kragen and they wont have it till tuesday
> *


really good chance it will overheat unless you bypass it...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 5 2010, 08:02 PM~19248707
> *really good chance it will overheat unless you bypass it...
> *



cool thanks for the info everybody.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 5 2010, 03:05 PM~19245308
> *you touched up the primer spots! just noticed fuckers BAD!
> *


X2 man.. seriously sweet car


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 4 2010, 01:45 PM~19236983
> *TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY HERE IT IS CHROME TRIM MOULDINGS FOR THE QUARTER WINDOWS NOT THE CHROME ON A ROLL OR CHEAP PLASTIC THESE FIT BETTER THAN OG . WAITING LIST WITH DEPOSITE FOR MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654 OR SEND A PM I WILL BE THE ONLY PERSON CARRYING THESE ON LAY IT LOW  NOT G.E BOYZ  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


So what's the price?


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has a couple of moons for sale


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

do to some family isues only got to hit one yard unfortunatly didnt have any glasshouses but i did find some good stuff if this will work for anyone hit me up on pm ill send you the address

91 caprice


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Dec 6 2010, 05:52 AM~19251236
> *tjones has a couple of moons for sale
> 
> 
> ...


Tjone's got pic's :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 6 2010, 10:46 AM~19252143
> *do to some family isues only got to hit one yard unfortunatly didnt have any glasshouses but i did find some good stuff if this will work for anyone hit me up on pm ill send you the address
> 
> 91 caprice
> ...


nice looking out!
i`m like to buy them parts myself.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 4 2010, 12:45 PM~19236983
> *TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY HERE IT IS CHROME TRIM MOULDINGS FOR THE QUARTER WINDOWS NOT THE CHROME ON A ROLL OR CHEAP PLASTIC THESE FIT BETTER THAN OG . WAITING LIST WITH DEPOSITE FOR MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654 OR SEND A PM I WILL BE THE ONLY PERSON CARRYING THESE ON LAY IT LOW  NOT G.E BOYZ  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...




THE LIMITED EDITION QUARTER WINDOW TRIM WILL BE 1,100.00 FOR A SET ONLY 30 SETS WILL BE MADE AFTER THAT THERE HISTORY FRIST COME FIRST SERVE WITH DEPOSITE MOULDINGS WILL TAKE 3 TO 4 WEEKS PLUS SHIPPING THEY WILL BE POLISHED AND READY TO MOUNT MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654
REMEMBER 30 SETS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 6 2010, 04:42 PM~19255086
> *THE LIMITED EDITION QUARTER WINDOW TRIM WILL 1,100.00 FOR A SET  ONLY 30 SETS WILL BE MADE AFTER THAT THERE HISTORY FRIST COME FIRST SERVE WITH DEPOSITE MOULDINGS WILL TAKE 3 TO 4 WEEKS PLUS SHIPPING THEY WILL BE POLISHED AND READY TO MOUNT MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654
> REMEMBER 30 SETS
> *


 :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's for all 30 sets right ?


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

not even gonna say anything....


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 6 2010, 04:42 PM~19255086
> *THE LIMITED EDITION QUARTER WINDOW TRIM WILL BE 1,100.00 FOR A SET  ONLY 30 SETS WILL BE MADE AFTER THAT THERE HISTORY FRIST COME FIRST SERVE WITH DEPOSITE MOULDINGS WILL TAKE 3 TO 4 WEEKS PLUS SHIPPING THEY WILL BE POLISHED AND READY TO MOUNT MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654
> REMEMBER 30 SETS
> *


$ 1,100 a set :wow: The chrome on a roll will do for me :biggrin: it looks just fine


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 6 2010, 03:42 PM~19255086
> *THE LIMITED EDITION QUARTER WINDOW TRIM WILL BE 1,100.00 FOR A SET  ONLY 30 SETS WILL BE MADE AFTER THAT THERE HISTORY FRIST COME FIRST SERVE WITH DEPOSITE MOULDINGS WILL TAKE 3 TO 4 WEEKS PLUS SHIPPING THEY WILL BE POLISHED AND READY TO MOUNT MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654
> REMEMBER 30 SETS
> *


That's a house payment :uh:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Guess you broke jokers don't know the phrase "PAY TO PLAY"?
 

































me neither.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 6 2010, 05:59 PM~19255744
> *That's a house payment  :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Today i was at my bro's house...pulled his 'House out (he just put 13's on it) and took some pics!!! Crappy phone pics, but pics nonetheless! 






































I have another brother on the prowl for a '76 Caprice :biggrin: 

~GHouse Fam To The Top~


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 6 2010, 03:01 PM~19255250
> *that's for all 30 sets right ?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



bahahahahahaha!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

wait a minute..... is that ..... naw he wouldn't of sold his ride?

or is it!!!! :0


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 6 2010, 04:26 PM~19255972
> *wait a minute..... is that ..... naw he wouldn't of sold his ride?
> 
> or is it!!!! :0
> *



:yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 6 2010, 05:28 PM~19255990
> *:yes:
> *


awww man.... 

well congrats to your bro....

(can't believe he sold it  .... hope hes got something up his sleeve..)


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 6 2010, 04:42 PM~19255086
> *THE LIMITED EDITION QUARTER WINDOW TRIM WILL BE 1,100.00 FOR A SET  ONLY 30 SETS WILL BE MADE AFTER THAT THERE HISTORY FRIST COME FIRST SERVE WITH DEPOSITE MOULDINGS WILL TAKE 3 TO 4 WEEKS PLUS SHIPPING THEY WILL BE POLISHED AND READY TO MOUNT MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654
> REMEMBER 30 SETS
> *


i`m sure they are alot of work to make, but to buy a set to save, it`s just out of my reach.
but thanks for making them.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 6 2010, 06:00 PM~19256277
> *i`m sure they are alot of work to make, but to buy a set to save, it`s just out of my reach.
> but thanks for making them.
> *


x2....


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 6 2010, 04:42 PM~19255086
> *THE LIMITED EDITION QUARTER WINDOW TRIM WILL BE 1,100.00 FOR A SET  ONLY 30 SETS WILL BE MADE AFTER THAT THERE HISTORY FRIST COME FIRST SERVE WITH DEPOSITE MOULDINGS WILL TAKE 3 TO 4 WEEKS PLUS SHIPPING THEY WILL BE POLISHED AND READY TO MOUNT MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654
> REMEMBER 30 SETS
> *


 :wow: good luck selling homie! glad i got a rag!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Chrome on the roll is good for me $1,100 is waaaayyy tooo much


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Dec 6 2010, 06:09 PM~19256369
> *:wow:  good luck selling homie! glad i got a rag!
> *


X2 Dam that much I rather do with out them they only look good on vinyl tops any ways better roll up with your pants down when you buy them talk about rape :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

Maybe he'll come down in price with all the complaining. How much would everyone pay for a set of these moldings? Chrome on a roll is cheap as fuck!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 6 2010, 05:21 PM~19255932
> *Today i was at my bro's house...pulled his 'House out (he just put 13's on it) and took some pics!!! Crappy phone pics, but pics nonetheless!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2007, 07:17 PM~7878379
> *looks likeim joining the glasshouse crew  :0  61k miles og dealer installed pop up sunroof bare boned no power has crack in dash and a tear in drivers seat one repaint the og cream color with tan top always been in heated garage etc etc  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


got more pics of this ride??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Dec 6 2010, 06:50 PM~19256886
> *Maybe he'll come down in price with all the complaining.  How much would everyone pay for a set of these moldings?  Chrome on a roll is cheap as fuck!
> *



all bullshit aside.... maybe $300 for a set...


and that's pushing it....I'm pretty passionate about my glasshouse and what I'm doing to it... but can't see paying that much(not hating on the guys hustle)


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 6 2010, 08:37 PM~19257386
> *all bullshit aside.... maybe $300 for a set...
> and that's pushing it....I'm pretty passionate about my glasshouse and what I'm doing to it... but can't see paying that much(not hating on the guys hustle)
> 
> ...


Agreed, doubt he will budge, would be nice if they were actually chrome plated


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 6 2010, 04:21 PM~19255932
> *Today i was at my bro's house...pulled his 'House out (he just put 13's on it) and took some pics!!! Crappy phone pics, but pics nonetheless!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS FLIP DAM BRO THE SWAY BAR IS TO LOW CUIDADO WHEN YOUR BEHIND HIM HIS GONNA TAKE OUT THE MEDIUM REFLECTORS ON THE FREEWAY :biggrin: HAHA


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 6 2010, 04:41 PM~19256104
> *awww man....
> 
> well congrats to your bro....
> ...


YEAH BRO SHES GONE BUT HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR I WILL GET MY RAG OR MY CAPRICE :biggrin:


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 6 2010, 07:37 PM~19257386
> *all bullshit aside.... maybe $300 for a set...
> and that's pushing it....I'm pretty passionate about my glasshouse and what I'm doing to it... but can't see paying that much(not hating on the guys hustle)
> 
> ...



That's the same price I would pay. I didn't even pay $1100 for my runnning complete GH. Well, complete minus the quarter window trims.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 6 2010, 04:42 PM~19255086
> *THE LIMITED EDITION QUARTER WINDOW TRIM WILL BE 1,100.00 FOR A SET  ONLY 30 SETS WILL BE MADE AFTER THAT THERE HISTORY FRIST COME FIRST SERVE WITH DEPOSITE MOULDINGS WILL TAKE 3 TO 4 WEEKS PLUS SHIPPING THEY WILL BE POLISHED AND READY TO MOUNT MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654
> REMEMBER 30 SETS
> *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 6 2010, 07:06 PM~19257718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUP DIRTY THATS :rofl:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 6 2010, 02:42 PM~19255086
> *THE LIMITED EDITION QUARTER WINDOW TRIM WILL BE 1,100.00 FOR A SET  ONLY 30 SETS WILL BE MADE AFTER THAT THERE HISTORY FRIST COME FIRST SERVE WITH DEPOSITE MOULDINGS WILL TAKE 3 TO 4 WEEKS PLUS SHIPPING THEY WILL BE POLISHED AND READY TO MOUNT MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654
> REMEMBER 30 SETS
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :nono: :wow: really!!!!


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Lol @ $1,100!! I paid $1,000 for my whole 76 classic w/ power everything and A/C!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Dec 6 2010, 08:34 PM~19258080
> *Lol @ $1,100!! I paid $1,000 for my whole 76 classic w/ power everything and A/C!!
> *


hahahaa

yea I paid $800 for my 74'

and $800 for my 76'


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

Same here for my 75 caprice.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 6 2010, 06:21 PM~19255932
> *Today i was at my bro's house...pulled his 'House out (he just put 13's on it) and took some pics!!! Crappy phone pics, but pics nonetheless!
> 
> 
> ...


Really like this shot of yer ride Flip, makes it look real Heavy...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Dec 6 2010, 08:36 PM~19257377
> *got more pics of this ride??
> *


that pic is `07 :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

That one is the one in TX that's all red now.


> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 6 2010, 10:06 PM~19258476
> *that pic is `07 :uh:
> *


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 6 2010, 04:42 PM~19255086
> *THE LIMITED EDITION QUARTER WINDOW TRIM WILL BE 1,100.00 FOR A SET  ONLY 30 SETS WILL BE MADE AFTER THAT THERE HISTORY FRIST COME FIRST SERVE WITH DEPOSITE MOULDINGS WILL TAKE 3 TO 4 WEEKS PLUS SHIPPING THEY WILL BE POLISHED AND READY TO MOUNT MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654
> REMEMBER 30 SETS
> *


what can i get for 19.99 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 6 2010, 08:01 PM~19257664
> *YEAH BRO SHES GONE BUT HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR I WILL GET MY RAG OR MY CAPRICE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Dec 6 2010, 10:43 PM~19258979
> *what can i get for 19.99 :biggrin:
> *


 KRAGEN OPEN LATE?
WHERE DO I GET THAT PLASTIC CHROME TRIM?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*Hey Mike thanks for getting things going on the trims and it WAS a great idea but honestly your boy is rolling up primos and dipping them in water and toking on his lunch break.I can see if it was a hard part that can used like bumper fillers,license plate bkts,fender trim,etc.,whatever that are hard to find that you NEED to run.Glasshouse Rhyders been rolling w/o those 1/4 window trims for 20+yrs yea they're nice to have either you got'em or you don't but this dude trying to get rich for no reason.Let someone else figure it out and chop his price in half and see how he feels.Kinda like TOPO is the man to push the line on the 2dr Big Bodies and Verts,now theres a few cats doing it.Remember fools aint gonna pay for something that is more than they paid for their car that's barely noticeable especially if someone who don't know anything about GH's...judges won't even blink an eye.Good lucc whatever the outcome I understand what it takes to custom shat and endless spent man hours but let's be serious.Mike thanks for all you do for the GH,Cadi and USO fam this aint directed towards you.*



> THE LIMITED EDITION QUARTER WINDOW TRIM WILL BE 1,100.00 FOR A SET ONLY 30 SETS WILL BE MADE AFTER THAT THERE HISTORY FRIST COME FIRST SERVE WITH DEPOSITE MOULDINGS WILL TAKE 3 TO 4 WEEKS PLUS SHIPPING THEY WILL BE POLISHED AND READY TO MOUNT MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654
> REMEMBER 30 SETS





> $ 1,100 a set :wow: The chrome on a roll will do for me :biggrin: it looks just fine





> i`m sure they are alot of work to make, but to buy a set to save, it`s just out of my reach.
> but thanks for making them.





> Chrome on the roll is good for me $1,100 is waaaayyy tooo much





> Maybe he'll come down in price with all the complaining. How much would everyone pay for a set of these moldings? Chrome on a roll is cheap as fuck!





> all bullshit aside.... maybe $300 for a set...
> and that's pushing it....I'm pretty passionate about my glasshouse and what I'm doing to it... but can't see paying that much(not hating on the guys hustle)





> Agreed, doubt he will budge, would be nice if they were actually chrome plated





> That's the same price I would pay. I didn't even pay $1100 for my runnning complete GH. Well, complete minus the quarter window trims.





> Lol @ $1,100!! I paid $1,000 for my whole 76 classic w/ power everything and A/C!!





> hahahaa
> 
> yea I paid $800 for my 74'
> 
> and $800 for my 76'





> Same here for my 75 caprice.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 6 2010, 10:15 PM~19258607
> *That one is the one in TX that's all red now.
> *


NO IT USED TO BE COAST ONE'S WHITE AND RED ONE


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 6 2010, 06:59 PM~19257640
> *NICE PICS FLIP DAM BRO THE SWAY BAR IS TO LOW CUIDADO WHEN YOUR BEHIND HIM HIS GONNA TAKE OUT THE MEDIUM REFLECTORS ON THE FREEWAY :biggrin: HAHA
> *




But that's what I like about it!!!! hahaha...the previous owner was loc'd out if you know what I mean! lol That is a beauty Rich...I drive it here and there (acting like it's mine :biggrin I hit switches on a '73 the other day...snaps pretty good at 45! Ooops my bro is probably reading this....spensa...chale, I take it back! :naughty:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 6 2010, 07:49 PM~19258270
> *Really like this shot of yer ride Flip, makes it look real Heavy...
> 
> 
> ...




now that you mention it, it does! That's right. Thats the way I drive it all the time...swear Im gonna put a hole in my tank. Even though I can lift it up, I still scrape it!!! It's worth the look on peoples faces!!! :wow: 

:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

getting stuck is not worth the look on peoples faces.... remember flip, that's the gas tank....


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 6 2010, 04:21 PM~19255932
> *Today i was at my bro's house...pulled his 'House out (he just put 13's on it) and took some pics!!! Crappy phone pics, but pics nonetheless!
> 
> 
> ...


wat type rims u got ?? u didnt do the swap did u ??? how u get the skirts on??


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 6 2010, 10:20 PM~19260105
> *wat type rims u got ?? u didnt do the swap did u ???  how u get the skirts on??
> *



72 Spoke Daytons...the different offset allows it to lay, its real close...but it lays!


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 6 2010, 10:10 PM~19259989
> *getting stuck is not worth the look on peoples faces.... remember flip, that's the gas tank....
> 
> *


I know, I know...but you know how we did it before hydro's, heat the springs or cut them and get intimate with every steep driveway and speed bump in town!!! Sometimes I miss the scrape and just got to get it...the frame closest to the bumper usually is where it gets it. Gonna get scrape plates on the frame in the back and the front. No more 4:20 for me, but I still wanna "Spark It Up!" :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

OWNER: FLATLINE
CAR CLUB: ROLLERZ ONLY

http://s1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/flatline3611/


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

OWNER: FLATLINE
CARCLUB: ROLLERZ ONLY
NAME OF CAR: "STAGE FRIGHT"

<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed1127.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fl632%2Fflatline3611%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /></div>


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Right....and He got it from Brent. again...that's the one that is red now.


> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 6 2010, 11:23 PM~19259389
> *NO IT USED TO BE COAST ONE'S WHITE AND RED ONE
> *


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

" STAGE FRIGHT "
OWNER:FLATLINE
CARCLUB: ROLLERZ ONLY
CHAPTER: CORPUS CHRISTI TX.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 6 2010, 10:06 PM~19258476
> *that pic is `07 :uh:
> *


That shit died or something? Looks real clean and it's the color I'm looking to paint my rag. Would love to see some more pics if anyone gots some.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 6 2010, 11:10 PM~19259989
> *getting stuck is not worth the look on peoples faces.... remember flip, that's the gas tank....
> 
> *


 that shit happend to me i had the car slamed doing about 40mi i locked the nose up and my gas tank scraped the ground nasty i punctured 2 holes on that fucker it was pouring gas like a mofo i bearly made it home but thanks to tha homie harborareaphil he had one laying around


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Dec 7 2010, 11:15 AM~19262489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it`s nice that such and old culture would want to be a part of the lowrider culture.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

Ttt wazup glasshouse homies threw my bumper on lil by lil almost ready to drive her everyday......


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

"STAGE FRIGHT"
OWNER:FLATLINE
CARCLUB:ROLLERZONLY
CHAPTER:CORPUS CHRISTI TX.


----------



## SargeistExistingII (Nov 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 7 2010, 01:46 PM~19262720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The perspective on these two photos are insane. Almost looks like a model car.

:run:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@Dec 7 2010, 01:40 AM~19260760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 7 2010, 10:46 AM~19262720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

THANX ALOT HOMIE


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

The Impala's chillin...Myself and the Homie Ray from the Dukes Riverside.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 7 2010, 10:46 AM~19262720
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Simply Beautiful My Friend


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 6 2010, 04:42 PM~19255086
> *THE LIMITED EDITION QUARTER WINDOW TRIM WILL BE 1,100.00 FOR A SET  ONLY 30 SETS WILL BE MADE AFTER THAT THERE HISTORY FRIST COME FIRST SERVE WITH DEPOSITE MOULDINGS WILL TAKE 3 TO 4 WEEKS PLUS SHIPPING THEY WILL BE POLISHED AND READY TO MOUNT MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654
> REMEMBER 30 SETS
> *


 :wow: 
:no: 

none for me thanks.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 7 2010, 02:49 AM~19260774
> *Right....and He got it from Brent. again...that's the one that is red now.
> *


OH I SEE.......


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 6 2010, 10:45 PM~19260328
> *72 Spoke Daytons...the different offset allows it to lay, its real close...but it lays!
> *


so ur running 13x6s in the back u can drive like that?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 6 2010, 10:02 PM~19259894
> *But that's what I like about it!!!! hahaha...the previous owner was loc'd out if you know what I mean! lol That is a beauty Rich...I drive it here and there (acting like it's mine :biggrin I hit switches on a '73 the other day...snaps pretty good at 45! Ooops my bro is probably reading this....spensa...chale, I take it back!  :naughty:
> *


 :rofl: YUP FLIP SHE SNAPS GOOD GLAD YOUR BRO HAPPY :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 7 2010, 06:52 PM~19267525
> *:biggrin:
> *


 YOU ROLLING FRIDAY MARIO :tongue:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 7 2010, 08:17 PM~19267782
> *YOU ROLLING FRIDAY MARIO :tongue:
> *


If I dont have to work late i'm down, i'll call you later this week :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

MY RIDE AT A TOY DRIVE THIS PAST SUNDAY


----------



## 76 CO-PILOT (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SargeistExistingII_@Dec 7 2010, 03:07 PM~19264276
> *The perspective on these two photos are insane.  Almost looks like a model car.
> 
> :run:
> *


i like that rear shot.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 7 2010, 09:09 PM~19267703
> *so ur running 13x6s in the back u can drive like that?
> *


i think the thing with the daytons is that the offset (i think) was a bit different then the typical china wheel.. 
still a 7 inch wide. but a different offset allowed you to run the deep dish and not rub...
at least i think thats what i read before.. in this topic too i think. lol..
way back around page 10 (just a guess) or so. lol.

that was a long couple days reading the whole topic. lol.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

daytons are 7'

chinas are 7 1/4 or something part of the copywright bullshit


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 7 2010, 09:28 PM~19269044
> *daytons are 7'
> 
> chinas are 7 1/4 or something part of the copywright bullshit
> *


oh shit learn something new all the time so daytons dont rub with skirts slammed?? :0 wat other brands dont rub zenith,WWK, ??? i guess its still cheaper to do the swap than a new set of D's


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 7 2010, 11:28 PM~19269044
> *daytons are 7'
> 
> chinas are 7 1/4 or something part of the copywright bullshit
> *


daytons have the better offset.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

feeling a little better, so i was able to clean up the trues i bought 6 months ago.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice bro....


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 7 2010, 11:02 PM~19269367
> *oh shit learn something new all the time so daytons dont rub with skirts slammed?? :0  wat other brands dont rub zenith,WWK, ??? i guess its still cheaper to do the swap than a new set of D's
> *


do the caddi swap then u will have drive shaft rubbing issues! unless u dont like to lay.

truspokes and cragers dont rub! :biggrin:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 8 2010, 01:13 AM~19270376
> *feeling a little better, so i was able to clean up the trues i bought 6 months ago.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Those are sicK! A look that cannot be duplicated man, especially on a Glasshouse, its like they were made for one. Are you gonna slap those on your Ghouse? I sure do the Racerboy and the other homeboy put out those 5.20's...


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 8 2010, 05:53 AM~19270821
> *do the caddi swap then u will have drive shaft rubbing issues! unless u dont like to lay.truspokes and cragers dont rub!  :biggrin:
> *



Its just not an option...If the spokes dont tuck under them skirts to at least 1/2 the K/O it dont look good enough. I will give up a lock up in the rear any day over bein able to lay it down! I took off my shocks so it could lay! hahahaha!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 8 2010, 10:25 AM~19271648
> *:wow:  Those are sicK! A look that cannot be duplicated man, especially on a Glasshouse, its like they were made for one. Are you gonna slap those on your Ghouse? I sure do the Racerboy and the other homeboy put out those 5.20's...
> *


thanks!
these clean up just right. i got the og 5.20`s to wrap them with


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 8 2010, 09:57 AM~19271824
> *thanks!
> these clean up just right. i got the og 5.20`s to wrap them with
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 8 2010, 09:57 AM~19271824
> *thanks!
> these clean up just right. i got the og 5.20`s to wrap them with
> *


can't wait to see them badboys on the Casa


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 8 2010, 10:57 AM~19271824
> *thanks!
> these clean up just right. i got the og 5.20`s to wrap them with
> *


 :werd: I just got mine today! 5.20's that is.. Your Tru's are way cleaner than mine though.. Like they said, can't beat that look on a Glasshouse.. :nicoderm:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 8 2010, 12:00 PM~19272776
> *:werd: I just got mine today! 5.20's that is.. Your Tru's are way cleaner than mine though.. Like they said, can't beat that look on a Glasshouse.. :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 8 2010, 09:29 AM~19271672
> *Its just not an option...If the spokes dont tuck under them skirts to at least 1/2 the K/O it dont look good enough. I will give up a lock up in the rear any day over bein able to lay it down! I took off my shocks so it could lay! hahahaha!
> *


  
*I SACRIFICED MY LOCC UP AS WELL,I CAN'T REALLY PUT TALL STROKES IN THE BACC CUZZ IT WILL RIP THRU MY TOP (UNLESS YOU RUN DONUTS ON THE COILOVER) SO I HAD TO FIND THE RIGHT RECIPE....8" STROKES IN THE REAR 6 TURNS ON 3 1/2 TONS AND SUPER DUPER EXTENDED DEEP CUPS THAT WRAP AROUND THE POWERBALLS,SO BASICALLY THE STACC IS SITTING ON THE REAREND.I COULD GO 8" TELESCOPICS AND GET A NICE LOCC UP BUT THIS RAGHOUSE AINT SETUP FOR ALL THAT...LAY AND PLAY.HONESTLY SHE RIDES LIKE A CADILLAC CAN'T EXPLAIN WHY BUT IT BARELY FEELS LIKE IT'S LIFTED.I TOOK THE SHOCCS OFF CUZZ I DIDN'T NEED THEM AND IT WAS STOPPING ME FROM LAYING DOWN.




























SEE THE DIFFERENCE...

UP









DOWN*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 8 2010, 12:25 PM~19273522
> *
> I SACRIFICED MY LOCC UP AS WELL,I CAN'T REALLY PUT TALL STROKES IN THE BACC CUZZ IT WILL RIP THRU MY TOP (UNLESS YOU RUN DONUTS ON THE COILOVER) SO I HAD TO FIND THE RIGHT RECIPE....8" STROKES IN THE REAR 6 TURNS ON 3 1/2 TONS AND SUPER DUPER EXTENDED DEEP CUPS THAT WRAP AROUND THE POWERBALLS,SO BASICALLY THE STACC IS SITTING ON THE REAREND.I COULD GO 8" TELESCOPICS AND GET A NICE LOCC UP BUT THIS RAGHOUSE AINT SETUP FOR ALL THAT...LAY AND PLAY.HONESTLY SHE RIDES LIKE A CADILLAC CAN'T EXPLAIN WHY BUT IT BARELY FEELS LIKE IT'S LIFTED.I TOOK THE SHOCCS OFF CUZZ I DIDN'T NEED THEM AND IT WAS STOPPING ME FROM LAYING DOWN.
> 
> ...


*
daaamn....*


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

got a quick question about bypassing my heater core






























until i install the new heater core, i need to be able to drive to school and what not so i need a quick temp. fix.

ive read about using something to connect the 2 hoses at the firewall (picture one)

so, in theory, couldnt i just run one hose from point A to point B?

and yes, i know i should just replace the heater core and i do plan on it. its already sitting in my garage, but its finals week.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 8 2010, 02:52 PM~19274310
> *got a quick question about bypassing my heater core
> 
> 
> ...


Yes run a hose from point A to B on the blk or you can just buy the plugs and run no hoses.All that is happening is the fluid is cycling through thhe hheater core and all you have is an in and out hose.You will have to cut your hose cuzz it may be to tall (the loop) otherwise like I said completely remove the hoses and cap them off with the plugs.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

So I'd need 4 plugs? One for each spot the hoses went?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 8 2010, 03:08 PM~19274467
> *So I'd need 4 plugs? One for each spot the hoses went?
> *


No you don't need anything on the firewall.Just 2 plugs for the engine blocc and pull the hoses off the firewall for now,or spend no money and loop one hose like you asked earlier about.


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 7 2010, 02:57 AM~19260880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT DO YOU IMPALA GUYS DO TO KEEP THE REAR CENTER WHEN GOING UP? I'VE ALWAYS SEEN THE WHEEL NOT ONLY KICK OUT, BUT FORWARD?
HELP?


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 76 CAPRICE AND 76 IMPALA? SPORT SEDAN, AND COUPE?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 8 2010, 03:25 PM~19274684
> *No you don't need anything on the firewall.Just 2 plugs for the engine blocc and pull the hoses off the firewall for now,or spend no money and loop one hose like you asked earlier about.
> *


WHAT HE SAID :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 8 2010, 01:25 PM~19273522
> *
> I SACRIFICED MY LOCC UP AS WELL,I CAN'T REALLY PUT TALL STROKES IN THE BACC CUZZ IT WILL RIP THRU MY TOP (UNLESS YOU RUN DONUTS ON THE COILOVER) SO I HAD TO FIND THE RIGHT RECIPE....8" STROKES IN THE REAR 6 TURNS ON 3 1/2 TONS AND SUPER DUPER EXTENDED DEEP CUPS THAT WRAP AROUND THE POWERBALLS,SO BASICALLY THE STACC IS SITTING ON THE REAREND.I COULD GO 8" TELESCOPICS AND GET A NICE LOCC UP BUT THIS RAGHOUSE AINT SETUP FOR ALL THAT...LAY AND PLAY.HONESTLY SHE RIDES LIKE A CADILLAC CAN'T EXPLAIN WHY BUT IT BARELY FEELS LIKE IT'S LIFTED.I TOOK THE SHOCCS OFF CUZZ I DIDN'T NEED THEM AND IT WAS STOPPING ME FROM LAYING DOWN.
> 
> ...


IF U DICIDE TO RUN SHOCKS AGAIN G BODY WILL ALLOW U TO LAY~


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks everybody for the help. :biggrin: 

another few questions though











are these kinked too much to let coolant through? i know coolants getting through because the hoses are hot, but are they restricting flow too much?

i was trying not to start cutting hoses because i do plan on putting a new heatercore in later this month...










should i be able to squeeze this hose? it feels like there's no pressure in it


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 8 2010, 02:54 PM~19274981
> *DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 76 CAPRICE AND 76 IMPALA? SPORT SEDAN, AND COUPE?
> *



76 caprice has the square headlights and wrap around tail lights.
76 impala is like a 75 caprice without wrap arounds.
i believe the sport coupe is like the spirit of america impala right? no quarter window and without the inverted back windshield. id guess the sport sedan has 4 doors?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 8 2010, 06:09 PM~19275873
> *thanks everybody for the help. :biggrin:
> 
> another few questions though
> ...


those are sum kinks!
if you don`t plan on going farther than the corner 7-11 every 2 weeks.
if you gotta drive it, watch the temp gauge. hoses could be soft from heat or age. not pressure. they don`t hold psi like a tire.


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 8 2010, 06:09 PM~19275873
> *thanks everybody for the help. :biggrin:
> 
> another few questions though
> ...


Those lines look a little kinked brother.You should be able to squeeze the upper radiator hose a little bit .I would replace all the hoses and the thermostat when you replace the heater core just my opinion


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 8 2010, 01:25 PM~19273522
> *
> I SACRIFICED MY LOCC UP AS WELL,I CAN'T REALLY PUT TALL STROKES IN THE BACC CUZZ IT WILL RIP THRU MY TOP (UNLESS YOU RUN DONUTS ON THE COILOVER) SO I HAD TO FIND THE RIGHT RECIPE....8" STROKES IN THE REAR 6 TURNS ON 3 1/2 TONS AND SUPER DUPER EXTENDED DEEP CUPS THAT WRAP AROUND THE POWERBALLS,SO BASICALLY THE STACC IS SITTING ON THE REAREND.I COULD GO 8" TELESCOPICS AND GET A NICE LOCC UP BUT THIS RAGHOUSE AINT SETUP FOR ALL THAT...LAY AND PLAY.HONESTLY SHE RIDES LIKE A CADILLAC CAN'T EXPLAIN WHY BUT IT BARELY FEELS LIKE IT'S LIFTED.I TOOK THE SHOCCS OFF CUZZ I DIDN'T NEED THEM AND IT WAS STOPPING ME FROM LAYING DOWN.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info BIG MARC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 8 2010, 05:09 PM~19275873
> *thanks everybody for the help. :biggrin:
> 
> another few questions though
> ...


the upper should be hot and have some pressure when car is at operating tempature(when the car is warm after the thermastat has open). 

dont cut the heater hose just route it from the water pump to the engine block!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 8 2010, 12:25 PM~19273522
> *
> I SACRIFICED MY LOCC UP AS WELL,I CAN'T REALLY PUT TALL STROKES IN THE BACC CUZZ IT WILL RIP THRU MY TOP (UNLESS YOU RUN DONUTS ON THE COILOVER) SO I HAD TO FIND THE RIGHT RECIPE....8" STROKES IN THE REAR 6 TURNS ON 3 1/2 TONS AND SUPER DUPER EXTENDED DEEP CUPS THAT WRAP AROUND THE POWERBALLS,SO BASICALLY THE STACC IS SITTING ON THE REAREND.I COULD GO 8" TELESCOPICS AND GET A NICE LOCC UP BUT THIS RAGHOUSE AINT SETUP FOR ALL THAT...LAY AND PLAY.HONESTLY SHE RIDES LIKE A CADILLAC CAN'T EXPLAIN WHY BUT IT BARELY FEELS LIKE IT'S LIFTED.I TOOK THE SHOCCS OFF CUZZ I DIDN'T NEED THEM AND IT WAS STOPPING ME FROM LAYING DOWN.
> 
> ...





The Defense Rests!!!! lol!


----------



## NACHOMAN (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 6 2010, 04:42 PM~19255086
> *THE LIMITED EDITION QUARTER WINDOW TRIM WILL BE 1,100.00 FOR A SET  ONLY 30 SETS WILL BE MADE AFTER THAT THERE HISTORY FRIST COME FIRST SERVE WITH DEPOSITE MOULDINGS WILL TAKE 3 TO 4 WEEKS PLUS SHIPPING THEY WILL BE POLISHED AND READY TO MOUNT MORE INFO CALL 714-371-5654
> REMEMBER 30 SETS
> *


 :wow: :sprint:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 8 2010, 09:23 PM~19278125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow: :wow: I wish I was there.. Nice pictures!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 7 2010, 07:31 PM~19267915
> *If I dont have to work late i'm down, i'll call you later this week  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 8 2010, 07:23 PM~19278125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: DAMMM! THATS NICE!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 8 2010, 09:23 PM~19278125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOTTA HAVE A LANDAU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

ANYBODY HAVE PICS OF A GLASSHOUSE WITH THE CUSTOM ORDERD QUARTER WINDOWS?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 8 2010, 08:41 PM~19277670
> *the upper should be hot and have some pressure when car is at operating tempature(when the car is warm after the thermastat has open).
> 
> dont cut the heater hose just route it from the water pump to the engine block!
> *


that a good idea there. no cut. just do this..
If you heater core is leaking (i didnt see what the problem with it is) Id say bypass it. that way its not leaking all over your interior. 
and he is right about that upper hose. will be hot but may not feel like its holding a lot of pressure. your rad cap may even have a pressure on it. thats about the pressure it will open and allow coolant/water into your overflow tank.

and id say that hose i kinked to much. 
one of the hoses should be enough to bypass from the water pump to the block.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 8 2010, 09:27 PM~19278867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: he can barley see over the dash


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 8 2010, 08:23 PM~19278125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 8 2010, 08:23 PM~19278125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro+Dec 8 2010, 05:09 PM~19275873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

That is a BAD BAAD GHOUSE!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 9 2010, 01:07 PM~19283314
> *Way to much kink.Imagine yourself on a hot ass desert day and you can only drink through a kinked straw to cool yourself down...thats why I said you may have to cut the hose down cuzz the loop might be to big.If you overheat and you don't wanna cut the hoses go get the 2 plugs should be like $5.
> On another note get you some extra side orders next time you roll up in the drivethru cuzz your skinnyass arm&hand looks like Tales from The Krypt Keeper,LOL JP homez.
> *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 9 2010, 02:24 PM~19283922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Dec 9 2010, 12:43 PM~19284062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

A few updates on mine, this weeks been GOOD to the Glasshouse!
Drivers side 1/4 *should* be ready for paint after I block it one more time..Tru's still need bolt pattern "opened up" to fit..









The 5.20's came for em yesterday though.. :cheesy: 









Got the "homie hookup" on a gallon of Dupont Chromabase monday.. Had to try the 1975 Chevy color out on my model..  









and.. my steering wheel came today! I'll have to re-wrap it since there won't be any black in the car..









Also, called the dude last night who used to own my car.. (He does Demo Derby) Going to his shop saturday to see what Glasshouse parts I can get from him!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 9 2010, 01:52 PM~19284125
> *A few updates on mine, this weeks been GOOD to the Glasshouse!
> Drivers side 1/4 should be ready for paint after I block it one more time..Tru's still need bolt pattern "opened up" to fit..
> 
> ...


Nice work bro


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 8 2010, 08:23 PM~19278125
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SHOUT OUT TO LATIN KUSTOMS... PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR TX. IN A MAJOR WAY!!!!


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 7 2010, 04:25 PM~19265545
> *Simply Beautiful My Friend
> *


THANX HOMIE!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 9 2010, 01:21 PM~19284317
> *Nice work bro
> *


x2


wish I could get to that stage.... quarter looks great....

and L.A. wire steering wheel :wow: 

havnt seen one in years


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> That is a BAD BAAD GHOUSE!
> 
> YES IT IS


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 8 2010, 08:57 PM~19279170
> *ANYBODY HAVE PICS OF A GLASSHOUSE WITH THE CUSTOM ORDERD QUARTER WINDOWS?
> *












no one else has pics???


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> MANN I LIKE THAT STLY


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> MANN I LIKE THIS GLASS HOUSE


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 9 2010, 02:53 PM~19285556
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Not a fan of those...plus I would hate to have to get a set of Window Trims for it! Bahahhaha! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 9 2010, 01:52 PM~19284125
> *A few updates on mine, this weeks been GOOD to the Glasshouse!
> 
> Also, called the dude last night who used to own my car.. (He does Demo Derby) Going to his shop saturday to see what Glasshouse parts I can get from him!
> *


ASK YOUR FRIEND IF HE KNOWS KELLY AKA "PINKY" FROM THE DERBY


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC+Dec 9 2010, 10:07 AM~19283314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
Haha all the money goes in the tank!
Its even worse cause I'm like 6'3 so I look even skinnier.
Good lookin out though everyone, got her up and going.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 9 2010, 12:24 PM~19283922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X75 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 8 2010, 04:03 PM~19275804
> *IF U DICIDE TO RUN SHOCKS AGAIN G BODY WILL ALLOW U TO LAY~
> *


will any g body shock fit ??monte ,cutlass ,regal , bolt right up??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 8 2010, 05:53 AM~19270821
> *do the caddi swap then u will have drive shaft rubbing issues! unless u dont like to lay.
> 
> truspokes and cragers dont rub!  :biggrin:
> *


about how much clearence is there with the d's and tru's, is there more with the swap ?? is it only spokes or rays and classics too?? did they make 13's 
thanks


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 9 2010, 08:06 PM~19287805
> *will any g body shock fit ??monte ,cutlass ,regal  , bolt right up??
> *


They'll bolt right up!


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

What up, g-house family just check'in in


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 9 2010, 04:10 PM~19285652
> *Not a fan of those...plus I would hate to have to get a set of Window Trims for it! Bahahhaha!  :biggrin:
> *


The truth is they are probably easy to make cuz they dont have that back tight corner....hang tight guys......Holidays are slowing me down on the trims.... :uh:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Dec 9 2010, 08:19 PM~19288587
> *The truth is they are probably easy to make cuz they dont have that back tight corner....hang tight guys......Holidays are slowing me down on the trims.... :uh:
> *


they look like they are pretty close to the cadi coupe windows


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## classic76 (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC+Nov 29 2010, 12:27 PM~19190411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: 
Thats right we are putting the g houses on the map!!
dont get me wrong all the glasshouses look bad ass.


----------



## classic76 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey men i havent been here much, but i heard people are making quater window mouldings. Is that true? Who is making them?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic76_@Dec 9 2010, 11:36 PM~19289382
> *Hey men i havent been here much, but i heard people are making quater window mouldings. Is that true? Who is making them?
> *


There made by Jesus himself at the low price of 1100 bux


----------



## classic76 (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 9 2010, 10:44 PM~19289450
> *There made by Jesus himself at the low price of 1100 bux
> *


What?! Oh ill pass, I"ll wait until the price drops. :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 9 2010, 11:44 PM~19289450
> *There made by Jesus himself at the low price of 1100 bux
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic76_@Dec 9 2010, 11:53 PM~19289535
> *What?! Oh ill pass, I"ll wait until the price drops. :cheesy:
> *


Ya I might pay 300 for them myself


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 9 2010, 07:42 PM~19288224
> *They'll bolt right up!
> *


doesnt matter wat model or make?? does it still lay the same if it didnt have any shocks


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic76_@Dec 9 2010, 10:36 PM~19289382
> *Hey men i havent been here much, but i heard people are making quater window mouldings. Is that true? Who is making them?
> *


Im gonna try and stab at making them homie.....just bad timing with the holidays and some financial stuff I gotta figure out...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

the part i need or is it repairable


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

I know the chances are slim as shit, but Im lookin for doors(both sides) for my 74 Impala glasshouse. :x:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Dec 10 2010, 12:19 AM~19289791
> *I know the chances are slim as shit, but Im lookin for doors(both sides) for my 74 Impala glasshouse.  :x:
> *


Your fucked


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 10 2010, 12:05 AM~19289657
> *doesnt matter wat model or make?? does it still lay the same if it didnt have any shocks
> *


*I've tried them all and none of them work for me. I tried extended shocks and trashed them in a week, Cutlass shocks and those didn't work for me also tried 67 Impala shocks which are a little bit shorter than g-body shocks and still didn't work. Couln't lay out as much as i wanted and with those shocks you cant extend your rear cylinders for shit. Right now i'm running Accumulators with 3 turns of coil and get my 12" cylinders to fully extend, plus it rides better than a fucking Caddy on 13x7s doing 80 on the freeway. 

This is with no shocks and before i chopped another turn of the coils and installed my accumulators, i'll get some new pictures when i get a chance.

<img src=\'http://i54.tinypic.com/10f9lyq.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

...thought id try.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 9 2010, 10:23 PM~19289823
> *Your fucked
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

...still waiting... :dunno:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

:tears:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 10 2010, 12:28 AM~19289869
> *I've tried them all and none of them work for me. I tried extended shocks and trashed them in a week, Cutlass shocks and those didn't work for me also tried 67 Impala shocks which are a little bit shorter than g-body shocks and still didn't work. Couln't lay out as much as i wanted and with those shocks you cant extend your rear cylinders for shit. Right now i'm running Accumulators with 3 turns of coil and get my 12" cylinders to fully extend, plus it rides better than a fucking Caddy on 13x7s doing 80 on the freeway.
> 
> This is before i chopped another turn of the coils, i'll get some new pictures when i get a chance.
> ...


Looks sick smurf


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wave: SMURF.....wassup big homie!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Dec 10 2010, 12:31 AM~19289909
> *...still waiting... :dunno:
> *


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Dec 9 2010, 02:21 PM~19284317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What state is Pinky from?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 10 2010, 12:45 AM~19290016
> *Thanks, yer core support and parts done powdercoating?
> 
> lol. Yeah I've wanted one of those wheels for years..Didn't think I'd ever find one!
> ...


Yep need to go pick them up and try to find new core support bushings


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 10 2010, 12:44 AM~19290012
> *:wave: SMURF.....wassup big homie!
> *


*What up Big Dog, finally got my internet up and going :biggrin: *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 8 2010, 07:53 AM~19270821
> *do the caddi swap then u will have drive shaft rubbing issues! unless u dont like to lay.truspokes and cragers dont rub!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: 

*1985 Caddy Rear End.*


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 9 2010, 10:28 PM~19289869
> *I've tried them all and none of them work for me. I tried extended shocks and trashed them in a week, Cutlass shocks and those didn't work for me also tried 67 Impala shocks which are a little bit shorter than g-body shocks and still didn't work. Couln't lay out as much as i wanted and with those shocks you cant extend your rear cylinders for shit. Right now i'm running Accumulators with 3 turns of coil and get my 12" cylinders to fully extend, plus it rides better than a fucking Caddy on 13x7s doing 80 on the freeway.
> 
> This is with no shocks and before i chopped another turn of the coils and installed my accumulators, i'll get some new pictures when i get a chance.
> ...


A thing of Beauty...can only get lower when it has a flat tire! I was glad to see it at the Picnic, checked out the build for the longest. That is how they should lay...Im right about there myself on mine, 3 turns no shocks...


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

...thanks. Now i wont be needing the doors. :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 9 2010, 10:28 PM~19289869
> *I've tried them all and none of them work for me. I tried extended shocks and trashed them in a week, Cutlass shocks and those didn't work for me also tried 67 Impala shocks which are a little bit shorter than g-body shocks and still didn't work. Couln't lay out as much as i wanted and with those shocks you cant extend your rear cylinders for shit. Right now i'm running Accumulators with 3 turns of coil and get my 12" cylinders to fully extend, plus it rides better than a fucking Caddy on 13x7s doing 80 on the freeway.
> 
> This is with no shocks and before i chopped another turn of the coils and installed my accumulators, i'll get some new pictures when i get a chance.
> ...


r u running accumulators front n back?? can u swap for a rear end with drums or does it have to be caprice w/discs ?? do all rear ends swaps have to shorten the driveshaft?? i kno its in dirtys sig but thats only with caprice is it the same 4 the 85 caddy  :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Dec 10 2010, 01:06 AM~19290148
> *...thanks. Now i wont be needing the doors. :biggrin:
> *


This guy has a extra set


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

HEY HOMIES WHERE COULD I GET THE PLASTIC LIGHT BIZZELS CHROME OUT FOR A 1974 IMPALA GLASSHOUSE THANKS PM IF YOU KNOW THANKS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Dec 8 2010, 07:53 AM~19270821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 10 2010, 01:13 AM~19290191
> *r u running accumulators front n back??  can u swap for a rear end with drums or does it have to be caprice w/discs  ?? do all rear ends swaps have to shorten the driveshaft??  i kno its in dirtys sig but thats only with caprice  is it the same 4 the 85 caddy   :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


*Rear only, you may want to stick around as i'm covering the rear end mith.  *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 10 2010, 01:19 AM~19290234
> *The Problem continues
> 
> 
> ...


cool thanks for the pics, I need to do this next, is it rubbing on the floor brace now?


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

>  >  > uffin: > :420:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 10 2010, 01:25 AM~19290284
> *cool thanks for the pics, I need to do this next, is it rubbing on the floor brace now?
> *


*Yes it was, you're better off raising a tunnel the whole lenght of the drive shaft, just bull shitting i stopped chopping at the rear tunnel :biggrin: All that is fixed now. :cheesy: *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 10 2010, 01:31 AM~19290328
> *Yes it was, you're better off raising a tunnel the whole lenght of the drive shaft, just bull shitting i stopped chopping at the rear tunnel :biggrin: All that is fixed now. :cheesy:
> *


Lol So you didn't modify the brace?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Dec 8 2010, 07:53 AM~19270821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 10 2010, 01:54 AM~19290435
> *After it was all cleaned up and fully reenforced it was a beautiful thing. Drive laid out for miles and besides the damn Gas tank getting cought all over the place, you just cant beat it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

around how much did all that cost shortining the rearend new custom axles?? where u get it done ?? did u have to reinforce or just did it while you were there
i would say start a topic but you pretty much said it all in 1 page
3/4 gives you enough even onthat one side thats closer on all glasshouses , does it matter wat rims ?? hows thw ride??
thanks 
alot of good info and a badass G-HOUSE


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 10 2010, 04:08 AM~19290536
> *around how much did all that cost shortining the rearend new custom axles?? where u get it done ?? did u have to reinforce or just did it while you were there
> i would say start a topic but you pretty much said it all in 1 page
> 3/4 gives you enough even onthat one side thats closer on all glasshouses , does it matter wat rims ??  hows thw ride??
> ...


X2


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro+Dec 9 2010, 05:19 PM~19286236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smurf,WSup!The HOUSE laying nice.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 9 2010, 11:45 PM~19290016
> *Thanks, yer core support and parts done powdercoating?
> 
> lol. Yeah I've wanted one of those wheels for years..Didn't think I'd ever find one!
> ...



yea it's on a bodycart.... but quarters are still unfinished... slooooowley but surely I guess...


:dunno: ..... wasn't 'pinky' the demo chick from 'happy days?'


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 9 2010, 11:48 PM~19290043
> *What up Big Dog, finally got my internet up and going :biggrin:
> *


  

nice work on the rearend....glad to see that cadi crap out of your glasshouse 

what did it all end up running you ? :0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 10 2010, 10:42 AM~19291904
> *yea it's on a bodycart.... but quarters are still unfinished... slooooowley but surely I guess...
> :dunno: ..... wasn't 'pinky' the demo chick from 'happy days?'
> *


that`s right!
this guy Pinky" is like a well known derby guys in the area, but he comes up on some nice glass houses, guys know he`s looking so they show him alot of cars.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 10 2010, 01:02 AM~19290462
> *After it was all cleaned up and fully reenforced it was a beautiful thing. Drive laid out for miles and besides the damn Gas tank getting cought all over the place, you just cant beat it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Im new to lay it low, but been in this game for a long time. I just purchased my first 76 caprice Glasshouse for 2100$ one owner and loving it. I have been trying to read the whole forum "at page 300". Im goin to puchase a 95 caprice rear end with disc will i be able to hit sides with out knocking off the skirts and will i also need to cut the floor boards...Fux Donks they aint lowriders and never will be..

Thanks for all knowledge on glasshouses,
:happysad:  :0 :cheesy:  The KrAkR


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 9 2010, 10:28 PM~19289869
> *I've tried them all and none of them work for me. I tried extended shocks and trashed them in a week, Cutlass shocks and those didn't work for me also tried 67 Impala shocks which are a little bit shorter than g-body shocks and still didn't work. Couln't lay out as much as i wanted and with those shocks you cant extend your rear cylinders for shit. Right now i'm running Accumulators with 3 turns of coil and get my 12" cylinders to fully extend, plus it rides better than a fucking Caddy on 13x7s doing 80 on the freeway.
> 
> This is with no shocks and before i chopped another turn of the coils and installed my accumulators, i'll get some new pictures when i get a chance.
> ...


 :thumbsup: thats layin THANKYOU


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 10 2010, 08:44 AM~19291930
> *
> 
> nice work on the rearend....glad to see that cadi crap out of your glasshouse
> ...



Yeah Smurf, what would it cost...who do you recommend and how much down time. That would really help. I dont care for how much the caddy rear ends tuck in and they always seem to creep forward when you lock it up. 

?...are the rearends the same '71-'76?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

My rids a couple years ago :.(


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 9 2010, 04:53 PM~19285556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


million pics in this topic man. why not look around abit. I know ive seen at least a dozen in these pages.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 9 2010, 11:44 PM~19289450
> *There made by Jesus himself at the low price of 1100 bux
> *


for some reason it just occurred to me (call me slow if you want)
that at 1100 bucks.. any other price would be damn right reasonable..
no?

maybe i should take a crack at making these.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 10 2010, 07:13 PM~19296210
> *for some reason it just occurred to me (call me slow if you want)
> that at 1100 bucks.. any other price would be damn right reasonable..
> no?
> ...


WINTER PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

nice rides


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classic76_@Dec 9 2010, 10:33 PM~19289351
> *Much props Big Marc your ride is badass! :thumbsup:
> :0  :thumbsup:
> Thats right we are putting the g houses on the map!!
> ...


thanx alot homie... you know wut they say.. the glasshouse is the new impala!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 10 2010, 03:08 AM~19290536
> *around how much did all that cost shortining the rearend new custom axles?? where u get it done ?? did u have to reinforce or just did it while you were there
> i would say start a topic but you pretty much said it all in 1 page
> 3/4 gives you enough even onthat one side thats closer on all glasshouses , does it matter wat rims ??  hows thw ride??
> ...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*My Bad Homies, just had a chance to check in. 
I went to this place near La Puente that does alot of hot rod stuff, but had a really bad experience with them. When it was all set and finally done just to have the rear end shortened, rebuilt and new axles made i ended up paying around $800.00. Plus about another 400 to have it reenforced, cleaned up and added custom power balls. I'll see if i can find the business card somewhere. *


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...s#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Dec 11 2010, 12:33 AM~19298788
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...s#ht_500wt_1182
> *


should sell quick!


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/ctd/2099035179.html


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 10 2010, 10:17 PM~19298674
> *My Bad Homies, just had a chance to check in.
> I went to this place near La Puente that does alot of hot rod stuff, but had a really bad experience with them. When it was all set and finally done just to have the rear end shortened, rebuilt and new axles made i ended up paying around $800.00. Plus about another 400 to have it reenforced, cleaned up and added custom power balls. I'll see if i can find the business card somewhere.
> *


did u have to rebuild? is that a good price? did u shop around? so the cheapest way is to do the swap how much 4 a rearend n how much 2 shorten
i thought we finally had a cheap fix to keep the original rearend


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the top


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Dec 10 2010, 07:32 PM~19295809
> *My rids a couple years ago :.(
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Does anyone have a color chart from 76


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 11 2010, 03:04 PM~19302110
> *Does anyone have a color chart from 76
> *


prob MR.59

he posted one before but it was 1975'

I got it on my phone pm your email I'll send it to you


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 11 2010, 04:04 PM~19302110
> *Does anyone have a color chart from 76
> *


Where I found mine for 1975, they have all years pretty much..
1976 Chevrolet Color Chips


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*ANYBODY HAVE THE AC DELETE FORSALE???MIGHT EVEN HAVE SOMETHING TO TRADE DEPENDING ON WHAT YOU'RE LOOKING FOR.*


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T =)


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 11 2010, 04:44 PM~19302306
> *prob MR.59
> 
> he posted one before but it was 1975'
> ...


ALL I HAVE IS THE FACTORY DEALERS BOOK, IT SHOWS EVERYTHING THAT WAS AVAILABLE IN 1976. EVERY OPTION, EVERY COLOR COMBO. IT HAS OVER LAYS SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT YOUR CAR WILL LOOK LIKE IN A CERTAIN COLOR AND TOP COLOR
A MUST FOE THE 76 FREAK! I HAVE 1 EXTRA BOOK TO SELL, NOT CHEAP, BUT RARE ITEMS SELDOM ARE,,,,,, TREAT YOUR SELF AT XMAS TIME RIGHT?
THIS IS IN VERY NCE SHAPE, HOLDS THE KEYS TO ALL `76 QUESTIONS Ohttp://i55.tinypic.com/263uij4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 11 2010, 06:06 PM~19303582
> *ALL I HAVE IS THE FACTORY DEALERS BOOK, IT SHOWS EVERYTHING THAT WAS AVAILABLE IN 1976. EVERY OPTION, EVERY COLOR COMBO. IT HAS OVER LAYS SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT YOUR CAR WILL LOOK LIKE IN A CERTAIN COLOR AND TOP COLOR
> A MUST FOE THE 76 FREAK! I HAVE 1 EXTRA BOOK TO SELL, NOT CHEAP, BUT RARE ITEMS SELDOM ARE,,,,,, TREAT YOUR SELF AT XMAS TIME RIGHT?
> THIS IS IN VERY NCE SHAPE, HOLDS THE KEYS TO ALL `76 QUESTIONS Ohttp://i55.tinypic.com/263uij4.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

moved to my topic LOL im glad to get things started on the TTops Tjones LOL


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dammmmmmm..... nice Tim :wow:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 11 2010, 07:06 PM~19303582
> *ALL I HAVE IS THE FACTORY DEALERS BOOK, IT SHOWS EVERYTHING THAT WAS AVAILABLE IN 1976. EVERY OPTION, EVERY COLOR COMBO. IT HAS OVER LAYS SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT YOUR CAR WILL LOOK LIKE IN A CERTAIN COLOR AND TOP COLOR
> A MUST FOE THE 76 FREAK! I HAVE 1 EXTRA BOOK TO SELL, NOT CHEAP, BUT RARE ITEMS SELDOM ARE,,,,,, TREAT YOUR SELF AT XMAS TIME RIGHT?
> THIS IS IN VERY NCE SHAPE, HOLDS THE KEYS TO ALL `76 QUESTIONS Ohttp://i55.tinypic.com/263uij4.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


Pm me a price :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 11 2010, 06:32 PM~19302917
> *ANYBODY HAVE THE AC DELETE FORSALE???MIGHT EVEN HAVE SOMETHING TO TRADE DEPENDING ON WHAT YOU'RE LOOKING FOR.
> *


I have one for sale.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR.59 DO U KNO WAT MODEL CHEVY/GM HAVE A POWER TRUNK I WANT THE LATCH THAT WILL BOLT RIGHT UP LIKE ORIGINAL</span>


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Dec 11 2010, 11:01 PM~19305441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE MINE N ANAHEIM74 TOPS BETTER THOSE R NICE THO I SEEN A COUPLE MALIBUS WIT THEM MR.59 DO U KNO WAT CHEVY/GM MODELS CAME WITH THESE T-TOPS ?? LOOKING 4 WEATHEWRSTRIP THANKS


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 11 2010, 01:15 AM~19299512
> *did u have to rebuild? is that a good price? did u shop around? so the cheapest way is to do the swap how much 4 a rearend n how much 2 shorten
> i thought we finally had a cheap fix to keep the original rearend
> *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Dec 12 2010, 12:01 AM~19305441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


First generation t-tops  weatherstrip is alot harder to find since GM later changed to a second design which is what 74chevy glasshouse and I have, they were changed due to problems with them leaking...I think these were offered early '75 on most midsize GM's (monte carlo, cutlass, grand prix, regal, el dorado, camaro and firebird) the second design came in mid '75...I have a copy of a GM catalog page that explains this, ill post it later today


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

I have 1 NOS weatherstrip for the passenger side if any one picks these up and is interested in it...I posted it a few pages back, I got it on ebay unfortunately the add only said it was for 70's GM's, I didn't know about the 2 different style tops till after I bought it, had to do some research after it didn't fit


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

my ride at a toy drive over here yesterday


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 12 2010, 02:57 AM~19305814
> *I LIKE  MINE N ANAHEIM74 TOPS BETTER THOSE R NICE THO I SEEN A COUPLE MALIBUS WIT THEM MR.59 DO U KNO WAT CHEVY/GM MODELS CAME WITH THESE T-TOPS ?? LOOKING 4 WEATHEWRSTRIP    THANKS
> *


send me pics of your style t tops if you can.
i would lik to buy a set


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 12 2010, 04:06 AM~19305947
> *I have 1 NOS weatherstrip for the passenger side if any one picks these up and is interested in it...I posted it a few pages back, I got it on ebay unfortunately the add only said it was for 70's GM's, I  didn't know about the 2 different style tops till after I bought it, had to do some research after it didn't fit
> *


any pics of the t tops of your car? i`m interested in buying a set.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 12 2010, 01:57 AM~19305675
> *Pm me a price  :biggrin:
> *


i`m looking for 300.00
or best offer
or put this towards a t top trade?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

ANYBODY HAVE REAR FILLER'S FOR SALE' MY NUMBER IS 18182336665


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 12 2010, 04:08 AM~19306052
> *my ride at a toy drive over here yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey homies Lookn for a 76 square light header panel ... Let me know guys if you have one or know of one for sale ..... PM please !!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Dec 12 2010, 11:19 AM~19306894
> *Hey homies Lookn for a 76 square light header panel ... Let me know guys if you have one or know of one for sale ..... PM please !!!
> *


THE WHOLE THING?
OR JUST THE FRONT HEADER PANEL?


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

im looking for a 76 frt right fender and a front bumper ...pm me


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Dec 12 2010, 10:49 AM~19306714
> *ANYBODY HAVE REAR FILLER'S FOR SALE' MY NUMBER IS 18182336665
> *


get in line


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 12 2010, 09:46 AM~19307059
> *get in line
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 12 2010, 09:28 AM~19306956
> *THE WHOLE THING?
> OR JUST THE FRONT HEADER PANEL?
> *


Header panel only...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 12 2010, 05:08 AM~19306052
> *my ride at a toy drive over here yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Dec 12 2010, 10:59 AM~19307101
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup Chopper, how you holding up with your back?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Dec 12 2010, 12:37 PM~19307326
> *Header panel only...
> *


CAN`T HELP


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 12 2010, 10:46 AM~19307059
> *get in line
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 12 2010, 05:55 AM~19306096
> *any pics of the t tops of your car? i`m interested in buying a set.
> *











these are the sencond design style tops that i have, 74 chevy glasshouse has the same style, notice how mine have a chrome trim around the glass and do NOT have the tab/square looking parts on the glass itself like the ones tjones posted, steel rubber reproduces the weatherstrip for the second design tops that i have, unfortunately not for the first design which are the ones tjones is selling, not trying to keep anyone from buy his tops just making it known that weatherstriping for them is gonna be pretty hard to find

heres a copy of the catalog page i have that explains the 1st and 2nd design


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

1st design









2nd design









2nd design









weatherstrip i have for 1st desgin tops


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 10 2010, 01:54 AM~19290435
> *New Custom Axles.
> 
> 
> ...


that is some real knowledge. Thanks smurf for let us know how you got this done.
I was/am planning on a caddy rear end. But now i'll just let it be temporary until i get it done right..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 10 2010, 08:08 PM~19296762
> *WINTER PROJECT :biggrin:
> *


haha.. yeah. amongst many. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 12 2010, 03:15 PM~19308333
> *1st design
> 
> 
> ...


yet another thing i have learned today. haha..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 12 2010, 03:12 PM~19308310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS!
I LIKE THE 2ND DESIGN BETTER, FOR THE SEALS, AND NO TAB
ANYBODY HAVE A COMPLETE SET TO SELL?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 12 2010, 02:55 PM~19308652
> *THANKS!
> I LIKE THE 2ND DESIGN BETTER, FOR THE SEALS, AND NO TAB
> ANYBODY HAVE A COMPLETE SET TO SELL?
> *


I had an extra set of the 2nd design tops i had bought on ebay, i paid more for shipping than the actual parts...i ended up selling them to a friend of my cousins from down south car club in ontario...he was gonna put them on a 76 caprice...they weren't actually for sale but he made me a nice offer...don't know if hes done anything with them yet


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 12 2010, 11:56 AM~19307754
> *CAN`T HELP
> *


you got the whole thing ??


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

Love this one !


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

stray52 has 2 complete sets of the second generation t-tops i have just a set of the trim that goes on the car if anyone needs them


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 12 2010, 03:35 PM~19308895
> *stray52 has 2 complete sets of the second generation t-tops i have just a set of the trim that goes on the car if anyone needs them
> *


 :wow: 
ran into stray52 at the mooneyes show yesterday!


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

Love this one , saw it at Homies Hydraulics . :wow:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Dec 12 2010, 05:16 PM~19309104
> * Love this one , saw it at Homies Hydraulics . :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


That is pretty sweet. 
love that color


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 12 2010, 06:19 PM~19309121
> *That is pretty sweet.
> love that color
> *


  YYA , THAT CAR WAS BEAUTIFUL I COULDN'T TAKE MY EYES OFF HER ! :biggrin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Dec 12 2010, 05:16 PM~19309104
> * Love this one , saw it at Homies Hydraulics . :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass ride


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Dec 12 2010, 04:31 PM~19308871
> *you got the whole thing ??
> *


YES, BUT NOT SURE ABOUT GETTING RID OF IT. 
BUT IT`S CORNER TO CORNER


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Dec 12 2010, 06:16 PM~19309104
> * Love this one , saw it at Homies Hydraulics . :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Dec 12 2010, 09:49 AM~19306714
> *ANYBODY HAVE REAR FILLER'S FOR SALE' MY NUMBER IS 18182336665
> *


I DO, 74-76 IMPALA & 74-75 CAPRICE N.O.S. IN THE BOX


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

:0 anahiem 74 but your trying to sell me the weather stripping for the t tops but you say that there hard to find ?????? soft seal thanks


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Dec 12 2010, 05:44 PM~19309732
> *:0 anahiem 74 but your trying to sell me the weather stripping for the t tops  but you say that  there hard to find ??????  soft seal  thanks
> *


exactly, i offered to sell it to you because if you read the post, i cant use it for my 2nd generation t-tops, the weatherstrip i have is for 1st generation tops(which is what you have)

just thought id offer it to you since you could put it with one of the sets and make some extra cash, btw i dont think soft seal offers weather strip for pre-'77 GM's other than the Corvette  

Auxiliary t-top sealing strips 
Fits: 78-81 Chevrolet Camaro, Pontiac Firebird, 2 Door Coupe 3192A $14.99 
Auxiliary t-top sealing strips 
Fits: 78-88 Chevrolet Monte Carlo, Oldsmobile Cutlass, Buick Regal, Pontiac Grand Prix, 2 Door Hardtop 5404 $26.75 
Bottom of Door Seal 
Fits: 93-2002 Chevrolet Camaro 93-2002 Pontiac Firebird 3202 $87.23 
Cnv t top door weatherstrip 
Fits: 79-93 Ford Mustang FD3001 $69.00 
T-Top door seal weatherstrip 
Fits: 93-02 Fourth Generation Chevrolet Camaro Pontiac Firebird 3198 $386.60 
T-top roofrail weatherstrip fits t-top 
Fits: 82-92 Chevrolet Camaro, Pontiac Firebird, 2 Door Coupe 3193 $89.00 
T-top seals 
*Fits: 69-77 Chevrolet Corvette Coupe 8305 $175.60 *T-top seals 
Fits: 78-82 Chevrolet Corvette Coupe 8304 $183.15 
T-top seals fisher style single release 
Fits: 78-81 Chevrolet Camaro, Pontiac Firebird, 2 Door Coupe 3190 $264.00 
T-Top Weatherstrip end of t top seal 
Fits: 93-02 Fourth Generation Chevrolet Camaro Pontiac Firebird 3199 $85.81 
T-top weatherstrip fits on body 
Fits: 78-88 Chevrolet Monte Carlo, Oldsmobile Cutlass, Buick Regal, Pontiac Grand Prix, 2 Door Hardtop 5402 $307.25 
T-top weatherstrip fits on outer edge of t-top includes auxiliary seal, fisher t-tops only 
Fits: 78-81 Chevrolet Camaro, Pontiac Firebird, 2 Door Coupe 3192 $89.95 
T-top weatherstrip fits on t-top 
Fits: 78-88 Chevrolet Monte Carlo, Oldsmobile Cutalss, Buick Regal, Pontiac Grand Prix, 2 Door Hardtop 5403 $80.00 
T-top weatherstrip kit for body, outer edge of t-top and auxiliary seal 
Fits: 78-81 Chevrolet Camaro, Pontiac Firebird 3189 $283.16 
T-top weatherstrip kit seal for body & outer edge of t-top 
Fits: 82-92 Chevrolet Camaro, Pontiac Firebird, 2 Door Coupe 3196 $311.00 
T-top weatherstrip on body 
Fits: 82-92 Chevrolet Camaro, Pontiac Firebird, 2 Door Coupe 3191 $298.45 
Weatherstrip kit (includes t-top door weatherstrip, trunk weatherstrip) 
Fits: 79-93 Ford Mustang 2 Door Hardtop KITFD100H $110.03 
Weatherstrip kit (includes t-top door weatherstrip, side rail weatherstrip, trunk weatherstrip) 
Fits: 85-93 Ford Mustang 2 Door Convertible


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

to my knowledge, Steele Rubber Products is the only company reproducing weatherstrip for these tops, but ONLY for the 2nd design
https://secure.steelerubber.com/


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 21 2008, 03:42 PM~10468902
> *From The Chicano Park Tread.
> 
> 
> ...


whats the info on the cars with these windows, was this an option everywere or some sort of special order only certain dealers offered?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 12 2010, 07:06 PM~19309914
> *to my knowledge, Steele Rubber Products is the only company reproducing weatherstrip for these tops, but ONLY for the 2nd design
> https://secure.steelerubber.com/
> 
> ...


right click save!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 12 2010, 06:40 PM~19309689
> *I DO, 74-76 IMPALA & 74-75 CAPRICE N.O.S. IN THE BOX
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 12 2010, 01:32 AM~19305764
> *I have one for sale.
> *


you still have mine? lmao...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 12 2010, 06:23 PM~19310031
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 12 2010, 05:40 PM~19309689
> *I DO, 74-76 IMPALA & 74-75 CAPRICE N.O.S. IN THE BOX
> *



How much?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 12 2010, 12:42 PM~19307668
> *Very Nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, trying to represent da Glasshouse family


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

LOL good luck on your sale Boss thanks :nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Dec 12 2010, 09:59 AM~19307101
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP CHOPPER


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

What if you have the t-top frame but no glass any place to get the glass for these


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 12 2010, 11:44 AM~19307674
> *Sup Chopper, how you holding up with your back?
> *


In bed on drugs but doing ok :wow: :biggrin: 
when you going to roll by


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 12 2010, 08:44 PM~19311211
> *What if you have the t-top frame but no glass any place to get the glass for these
> *


I haven't heard of any companies that can make the glass tops...since having these t-tops on my car I've had to do my homework on them and any reproduction parts available if any...from time to time sets pop up on ebay, there was a set of glass tops on there a few weeks ago but they were missing the frames


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 12 2010, 07:38 PM~19311156
> *SUP CHOPPER
> *


Waiting for you to stop by so I can see that cadi :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Dec 12 2010, 09:32 PM~19311783
> *In bed on drugs but doing ok :wow:  :biggrin:
> when you going to roll by
> *


I will give you a call later this week, I been busy as hell. Glad your doing better :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlo1975_@Dec 12 2010, 07:36 PM~19310558
> *How much?
> *


500.00


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 12 2010, 05:06 PM~19309914
> *to my knowledge, Steele Rubber Products is the only company reproducing weatherstrip for these tops, but ONLY for the 2nd design
> https://secure.steelerubber.com/
> 
> ...


so i cant use the original hardtop weatherstrip on my car?? is it $620 for roofrail 
and $620 for t-top weather strip n $80 for the door?? $1320!!! or $1240 n fuck the door :uh: :wow: :angry:   :0 :buttkick: :barf: :banghead: hno: :run: :sprint:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 12 2010, 07:44 PM~19311211
> *What if you have the t-top frame but no glass any place to get the glass for these
> *


 i kno someone who has just the glass i havent seen them but i think theyre like the ones tjones has were u at the rollerz show in indio with that red 76 with pinstripping?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 12 2010, 11:08 PM~19312682
> *so i cant use the original hardtop weatherstrip on my car??    is it $620 for roofrail
> and $620 for t-top weather strip n $80 for the door??  $1320!!!  or $1240 n fuck the door :uh:  :wow:  :angry:      :0  :buttkick:  :barf:  :banghead:  hno:  :run:  :sprint:
> *


 :happysad: 

that's why my roof will stay a virgin


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 12 2010, 08:04 PM~19310277
> *you still have mine? lmao...
> *


Yup it's at tuna's.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 12 2010, 03:36 PM~19308904
> *:wow:
> ran into stray52 at the mooneyes show yesterday!
> *


whats up homie! good seeing u


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 12 2010, 11:08 PM~19312682
> *so i cant use the original hardtop weatherstrip on my car??    is it $620 for roofrail
> and $620 for t-top weather strip n $80 for the door??  $1320!!!  or $1240 n fuck the door :uh:  :wow:  :angry:      :0  :buttkick:  :barf:  :banghead:  hno:  :run:  :sprint:
> *


You only need one weather strip for the t-tops and the side roof rails...its all one piece its goes down the sides of your glass rails and around the t-top framd its $620 a pair, there's another gasket that goes on the actual glass I think that one is 120 a pair...personally I don't we have a choice but to buy these, that's all that's out there, unless you find a way to make your own


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 13 2010, 01:05 AM~19313336
> *whats up homie! good seeing u
> *


Likewise bro...gonna try to take the ride to the next one! It was by far better than most lowrider shows I've been to!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 13 2010, 11:29 AM~19315120
> *Likewise bro...gonna try to take the ride to the next one! It was by far better than most lowrider shows I've been to!
> *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 13 2010, 11:29 AM~19315120
> *Likewise bro...gonna try to take the ride to the next one! It was by far better than most lowrider shows I've been to!
> *


next stop majestics new years show santa fe dam!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 13 2010, 10:19 AM~19315043
> *You only need one weather strip for the t-tops and the side roof rails...its all one piece its goes down the sides of your glass rails and around the t-top framd its $620 a pair, there's another gasket that goes on the actual glass I think that one is 120 a pair...personally I don't we have a choice but to buy these, that's all that's out there, unless you find a way to make your own
> *


cool  my tops dont have weatherstrip on the glass ?? $620 is more reasonable the top weatherstrip is pretty custom it has alot of thick peices n the real thin 1 thats inside the car. im glad i never bought the original ones i was just gonna cut them up


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

just wanted to let the g-house family know that im putting up my g-house for trade. lookin for a rag house. im located in riverside county so. cal. im sure most of you know the car. if you hav any ? just hit me up. gracia's in advance - heavenbound. ......after the holidays i can put $$$ on top.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 nice car goodluck on your trade


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

comin soon tryin to join the G-HOUSE FAM!!!!!!!


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 13 2010, 11:09 PM~19320412
> *:0 nice car goodluck on your trade
> *


gracia's homie -heavenbound


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 13 2010, 10:19 AM~19315043
> *You only need one weather strip for the t-tops and the side roof rails...its all one piece its goes down the sides of your glass rails and around the t-top framd its $620 a pair, there's another gasket that goes on the actual glass I think that one is 120 a pair...personally I don't we have a choice but to buy these, that's all that's out there, unless you find a way to make your own
> *


look at my weatherstrip is it like yours ?? 1 piece


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Dec 13 2010, 09:46 PM~19319499
> *just wanted to let the g-house family know that im putting up my g-house for trade. lookin for a rag house. im located in riverside county so. cal. im sure most of you know the car. if you hav any ? just hit me up. gracia's in advance - heavenbound. ......after the holidays i can put $$$ on top.*


Diggin the locked-up pic!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the top


----------



## wynsue (Dec 14, 2010)

I love your bbs very much, more more info, give a lot of knowledge to me, I will concern it again, thanks....
Jordan Retro


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wynsue_@Dec 14 2010, 06:35 AM~19322295
> *I love your bbs very much, more more info, give a lot of knowledge to me, I will concern it again, thanks....
> Jordan Retro
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Dec 13 2010, 07:46 PM~19319499
> *just wanted to let the g-house family know that im putting up my g-house for trade. lookin for a rag house. im located in riverside county so. cal. im sure most of you know the car. if you hav any ? just hit me up. gracia's in advance - heavenbound. ......after the holidays i can put $$$ on top.
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK BRO :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Dec 13 2010, 08:46 PM~19319499
> *just wanted to let the g-house family know that im putting up my g-house for trade. lookin for a rag house. im located in riverside county so. cal. im sure most of you know the car. if you hav any ? just hit me up. gracia's in advance - heavenbound. ......after the holidays i can put $$$ on top.
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck on the trade, it's a clean ass 76 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 14 2010, 09:13 AM~19322737
> *GOOD LUCK BRO :biggrin:
> *


thanks Rich :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

T Tops sold today thanks for the info :biggrin:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Dec 13 2010, 10:30 PM~19320618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got og corner bumper fillers that have never bn paited if u need them


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 13 2010, 11:37 PM~19321244
> *look at my weatherstrip is it like yours ??  1 piece
> 
> 
> ...


Mine are the same as yours...there's another gasket that only goes around the frames but *doesn't* come down the sides...mine had it when I brought the roof home but where all dried up and couldn't save them, so there's two per side


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 13 2010, 12:08 AM~19313090
> *Yup it's at tuna's.
> *


i'll pay you to shipp it out for me bratha....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 13 2010, 01:04 AM~19313069
> *:happysad:
> 
> that's why my roof will stay a virgin
> *


not mine


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

don't do it!!!! :0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 14 2010, 02:34 PM~19324834
> *don't do it!!!! :0
> *


IT IT DON`T SELL, I`M GOING TO DE VIRGINIZE HER


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Dec 13 2010, 09:46 PM~19319499
> *just wanted to let the g-house family know that im putting up my g-house for trade. lookin for a rag house. im located in riverside county so. cal. im sure most of you know the car. if you hav any ? just hit me up. gracia's in advance - heavenbound. ......after the holidays i can put $$$ on top.
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass ride


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 14 2010, 02:07 PM~19325080
> *IT IT DON`T SELL, I`M GOING TO DE VIRGINIZE HER
> *


 :0 :biggrin: yes me to :cheesy:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

damn these t-tops are really growing on me in the last few pages...


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Dec 13 2010, 09:46 PM~19319499
> *just wanted to let the g-house family know that im putting up my g-house for trade. lookin for a rag house. im located in riverside county so. cal. im sure most of you know the car. if you hav any ? just hit me up. gracia's in advance - heavenbound. ......after the holidays i can put $$$ on top.
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass ride homeboy


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 14 2010, 04:54 PM~19325910
> *damn these t-tops are really growing on me in the last few pages...
> *


X2


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 10 2010, 01:02 AM~19290462
> *After it was all cleaned up and fully reenforced it was a beautiful thing. Drive laid out for miles and besides the damn Gas tank getting cought all over the place, you just cant beat it.
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 14 2010, 03:54 PM~19325910
> *damn these t-tops are really growing on me in the last few pages...
> *


Join the club!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 14 2010, 02:07 PM~19325080
> *IT IT DON`T SELL, I`M GOING TO DE VIRGINIZE HER
> *


DO IT! :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 14 2010, 03:54 PM~19325910
> *damn these t-tops are really growing on me in the last few pages...
> *


here some throwback pics!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 14 2010, 06:29 PM~19326600
> *here some throwback pics!
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR SCARING ME NOW :angry:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 14 2010, 05:36 PM~19326652
> *YOUR SCARING ME NOW :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


you wont have to go through all that, i had to because i already had a moon roof, on yours you'll just have to cut into the roof, less work involved there!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 14 2010, 05:39 PM~19326682
> *you wont have to go through all that, i had to because i already had a moon roof, on yours you'll just have to cut into the roof, less work involved there!
> *


it would be like the dealer would of had it done! wont even need to repaint any thing! the guys that do the sunroofs used to do them back in the day!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 14 2010, 05:46 PM~19326755
> *it would be like the dealer would of had it done! wont even need to repaint any thing! the guys that do the sunroofs used to do them back in the day!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 14 2010, 06:39 PM~19326682
> *you wont have to go through all that, i had to because i already had a moon roof, on yours you'll just have to cut into the roof, less work involved there!
> *


I`M PLAYING,,,,,,
WE`LL DO IT HERE.


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 14 2010, 03:54 PM~19325910
> *damn these t-tops are really growing on me in the last few pages...
> *


x2

I got my T-top frames last week! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 14 2010, 05:29 PM~19326600
> *here some throwback pics!
> 
> 
> ...



sure glad you went to pick up that roof..... I was still in pain from my shit getting totalled.....

hey MR.59.... when your ready to cut it let me know.... I'd like to be there


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/2112933461.html
not mine


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 14 2010, 05:36 PM~19326652
> *YOUR SCARING ME NOW :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Clean, real nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 14 2010, 07:26 PM~19327793
> *sure glad you went to pick up that roof..... I was still in pain from my shit getting totalled.....
> 
> hey MR.59.... when your ready to cut it let me know.... I'd like to be there
> *


Id like to be there too! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 14 2010, 07:51 PM~19328092
> *Id like to be there too! :biggrin:
> *


fest event...... 


we can ask bigmike to film it.... call it.... 'perry pops his cherry'


:roflmao: :roflmao: 


my bad sounds like a bad porno


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

:biggrin:







 


LIL BY LIL


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Seen DirtySanchez423's ride in the new LRM, I believe it was at the Mesquite,TX show..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Dec 14 2010, 08:29 PM~19327827
> *http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/2112933461.html
> not mine
> *


cheap price!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Dec 14 2010, 09:27 PM~19328955
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice.... that's the way to do it


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sup ryan!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 14 2010, 01:32 PM~19324428
> *i'll pay you to shipp it out for me bratha....
> *


I need another hat though lol. The one I got not sure if I'll get another summer out of her I got bailing wire holding the insides together lol.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 14 2010, 10:57 PM~19329941
> *sup ryan!
> *


HEY PERRY, HOW YOU HOLDIN UP BROTHER??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 15 2010, 09:02 AM~19331874
> *HEY PERRY, HOW YOU HOLDIN UP BROTHER??
> *


slooowly getting better. i hate feeling stuck inside


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 11 2010, 08:06 PM~19303582
> *ALL I HAVE IS THE FACTORY DEALERS BOOK, IT SHOWS EVERYTHING THAT WAS AVAILABLE IN 1976. EVERY OPTION, EVERY COLOR COMBO. IT HAS OVER LAYS SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT YOUR CAR WILL LOOK LIKE IN A CERTAIN COLOR AND TOP COLOR
> A MUST FOE THE 76 FREAK! I HAVE 1 EXTRA BOOK TO SELL, NOT CHEAP, BUT RARE ITEMS SELDOM ARE,,,,,, TREAT YOUR SELF AT XMAS TIME RIGHT?
> THIS IS IN VERY NCE SHAPE, HOLDS THE KEYS TO ALL `76 QUESTIONS Ohttp://i55.tinypic.com/263uij4.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


 EBAY TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 15 2010, 09:00 AM~19332268
> *EBAY TIME! :biggrin:
> *


I was gona offer my t-top but I think ill hold out and put the on the house


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 14 2010, 08:11 PM~19328759
> *fest event......
> we can ask bigmike to film it.... call it.... 'perry pops his cherry'
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 15 2010, 10:12 AM~19332364
> *I was gona offer my t-top but I think ill hold out and put the on the house
> *


no problem!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 14 2010, 09:11 PM~19328759
> *fest event......
> we can ask bigmike to film it.... call it.... 'perry pops his cherry'
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


LRM how to article? :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 15 2010, 10:43 AM~19333133
> *LRM how to article? :0
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 14 2010, 10:41 PM~19329111
> *Seen DirtySanchez423's ride in the new LRM, I believe it was at the Mesquite,TX show..
> *


 :0


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> here some throwback pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 12 2010, 07:20 PM~19310003
> *whats the info on the cars with these windows, was this an option everywere or some sort of special order only certain dealers offered?
> *


if no one has said anyting yet.
From what i have herd is that the normal window is underneath that top.
And it was an option from the dealer.
Not sure if it had a special name or anything. Similar cars from the 70s had opera windows (small windows in the rear).

But i could be wrong about all that too.. haha.. alot of people in here more in the know then i am.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Dec 13 2010, 09:46 PM~19319499
> *just wanted to let the g-house family know that im putting up my g-house for trade. lookin for a rag house. im located in riverside county so. cal. im sure most of you know the car. if you hav any ? just hit me up. gracia's in advance - heavenbound. ......after the holidays i can put $$$ on top.
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ride man.
Good luck on the Trade.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Dec 13 2010, 11:30 PM~19320618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 14 2010, 10:11 PM~19328759
> *fest event......
> we can ask bigmike to film it.... call it.... 'perry pops his cherry'
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 15 2010, 03:19 PM~19334748
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


eveybody getting in a fucking chuckle?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 14 2010, 10:41 PM~19329111
> *Seen DirtySanchez423's ride in the new LRM, I believe it was at the Mesquite,TX show..
> *


  
that ride is what started it all for me.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 15 2010, 03:20 PM~19334769
> *eveybody getting in a fucking chuckle?
> *


yup.. haha..
helps that im 1/4 way through a 26. but these damn hotel glasses are to small.. haha

and sorry for whorin this place up.
I dont get around here much anymore.


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 15 2010, 01:24 PM~19334803
> *
> that ride is what started it all for me.
> *



Speaking of DirtySanchez...where you at? I love that car too, I always wanted a Glasshouse...his made me get after it! :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 15 2010, 03:40 PM~19334936
> *Speaking of DirtySanchez...where you at? I love that car too, I always wanted a Glasshouse...his made me get after it!  :biggrin:
> *


haha.. he was on the last page.. i think hahaa


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sorry folks. i am drunk.. haha


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 15 2010, 04:05 PM~19335165
> *sorry folks. i am drunk.. haha
> *


i need to be :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

haha.. its definatly an off day for me. 
out of town. done work early.. get to go home tomorrow.. 
but i am drinking by myself.. i think i herd somewhere that means i may have a drinking problem.. haha.. oh well.. i'll just add it to the list.. 
get to it after i get the glass juiced. haha.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i gotta get outta here before i buy some t-tops or something.. hahaa


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Since I don't have the glass for the t-tops does anyone know is its possible to use the skin from the roof in place of the glass ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 15 2010, 04:46 PM~19335504
> *Since I don't have the glass for the t-tops does anyone know is its possible to use the skin from the roof in place of the glass ?
> *


i`m sure you can
but wouldn`t wreak the effect of having t tops?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 15 2010, 02:46 PM~19335504
> *Since I don't have the glass for the t-tops does anyone know is its possible to use the skin from the roof in place of the glass ?
> *


that might look nice never seen that before


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 15 2010, 04:07 PM~19335651
> *i`m sure you can
> but wouldn`t wreak the effect of having t tops?
> *


Not when the tops off :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 15 2010, 03:46 PM~19335504
> *Since I don't have the glass for the t-tops does anyone know is its possible to use the skin from the roof in place of the glass ?
> *


Ive seen t-tops on a 78 Cutlass Supreme, where instead of the glass he had metal, same concept as the metal sunroofs or the older corvette t-tops, most of those didnt have glass...It can be done but you would still have to have some type frame to sit inside the t-top frames and over lap on the side, otherwise without the sides you wont have any type of seal when your windows are up...IMO you need the tops, i dont see away around it

heres what im talking about


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 15 2010, 03:46 PM~19335504
> *Since I don't have the glass for the t-tops does anyone know is its possible to use the skin from the roof in place of the glass ?
> *


heres some for you  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-Oldsmo...=item3cb35e9197


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 15 2010, 05:36 PM~19335866
> *heres some for you
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-Oldsmo...=item3cb35e9197
> *


thats nice..
damn.. 
but not drunk enough.. but i do have some OT to spend. haha..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 15 2010, 04:36 PM~19335866
> *heres some for you
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975-Oldsmo...=item3cb35e9197
> *


Don't know if this will fit a 78 pontiac firebird


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 15 2010, 04:48 PM~19335967
> *Don't know if this will fit a 78 pontiac firebird
> *


 :nosad: 

heres what you need
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/hurst-t-top...=item3a614a5dfd

but these probably wont fit your glasshouse, firebird/camaro tops were different due to the shape of the roof, the cutlass/regal tops will fit on a firebird/camaro roof, but not vise versa, hope i made sense :cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 15 2010, 05:48 PM~19335967
> *Don't know if this will fit a 78 pontiac firebird
> *


pontiac :biggrin: 
no really... whats this pointiac talk?? This is the glassshouse fest... 
the t-tops are the same (year dependant) regarless of the car you took them out of...
as in hurst made these tops.. and they were put in different cars (during those specified years).

i think... 

actually i think im drinking to much and have internet access. haha.. bad news...
where the PORN..
ahaha.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

aright.. im drunk...
and gonna stop talking. hahaha...
nite nite. all the glasshouse peoples. 
haha... 
no really. 3/4 done the bottle..
nothin like a liquid supper. haha


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 15 2010, 05:52 PM~19335997
> *:nosad:
> 
> heres what you need
> ...


the firebird/camero roof had more of a curve in them righ?

im drawing on vauge drunken memories right now. lol.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Dec 15 2010, 04:54 PM~19336008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post a pic of your frames


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

how bout some one runs these on there glasshouse :0 

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/03/10/period-...t-tops-on-ebay/

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/1978-cadill...h-power-t-tops/


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 15 2010, 05:10 PM~19336158
> *actually Hurst was like a special edition, just like you have your Imalas and super sport Impalas, American Sunroof was the company making the actually tops and doing the conversions,
> 
> the firebird & camaro's had there own tops because of the curve in the roof, all the other GM's had interechangable tops because they all had flat roofs
> ...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

they look like they would fit your car, but if its a firebird mostly like not, you would have to take some measurements of those frames and your roof


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74+Dec 15 2010, 04:18 PM~19336232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when people say that they wont fit, couldnt you just pull them further apart?
the glass would be the same size no matter what right?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

also, since t-tops seem to be the new moonroof, ill be more than happy to take those old moons off your hands.
:x:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 15 2010, 05:37 PM~19336396
> *bad ass!
> when people say that they wont fit, couldnt you just pull them further apart?
> the glass would be the same size no matter what right?
> *


the glass is different too, i posted in a ebay link a few posts up for trans am tops, theyre also alot longer


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: T T T


----------



## 74glasshouse (Jan 28, 2008)

wut up TOP DOGG?


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 15 2010, 06:48 PM~19337066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET GLASSHOUSE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Dec 15 2010, 07:06 PM~19337286
> *SWEET GLASSHOUSE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx alot homie


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 15 2010, 06:48 PM~19337066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 15 2010, 06:48 PM~19337066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FLAKE


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 15 2010, 06:18 PM~19336232
> *how bout some one runs these on there glasshouse :0
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2009/03/10/period-...t-tops-on-ebay/
> ...


you`ll loose the head room, but those are the shit!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 15 2010, 07:48 PM~19337066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that has to look amazing under the streetlights cruising the blvd.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 15 2010, 06:31 PM~19336340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those look to have alot of curve to them, compare the roof shape to the pic of the blue 76 in here.
but those frames i`m sure are aluminum, channel, you should be able to reshape them to fit


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 15 2010, 09:26 PM~19338601
> *that has to look amazing under the streetlights cruising the blvd.
> *


That would look good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Dec 15 2010, 03:24 PM~19334803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT,,,,,,THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT!


HAD THE RIDE OUT THIS PAST WEEKEND HERE ARE A COUPLE OF PICS


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 15 2010, 10:47 PM~19338899
> *THANKS BRO.....YOU ALWAYS LET IT BE KNOWN AND IT MAKES ME FEEL ALL WARM AND FUZZY INSIDE LOL!.......NO ****! HAHAHA
> DAMN NO DOUBT THANKS TOO!
> SHIT,,,,,,THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT!
> ...


Still one of my favorites!!! 

GO EAGLES!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 15 2010, 08:47 PM~19338899
> *THANKS BRO.....YOU ALWAYS LET IT BE KNOWN AND IT MAKES ME FEEL ALL WARM AND FUZZY INSIDE LOL!.......NO ****! HAHAHA
> DAMN NO DOUBT THANKS TOO!
> SHIT,,,,,,THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT!
> ...


SHE STILL LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 16 2010, 10:29 AM~19342891
> *:wow:
> *


Post a pic of your new toy


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

HAD THE RIDE OUT THIS PAST WEEKEND HERE ARE A COUPLE OF PICS




























Feel like a Tecato who just got his morning issue! Baahahahaha! Those are some Choice Pics right there...that Grill is the Business Dirty! 

Straight up one of the Baddest Glasshouses on here, Doesnt have to be over the top all crazy...just BAD!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 16 2010, 12:15 PM~19343255
> *HAD THE RIDE OUT THIS PAST WEEKEND HERE ARE A COUPLE OF PICS
> 
> 
> ...


tastefuly done. not over done. the thing is with these cars, they don`t need to be annouced, everyone knows what it is when you go "floating by"


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 16 2010, 11:31 AM~19343375
> *tastefuly done. not over done. the thing is with these cars, they don`t need to be annouced, everyone knows what it is when you go "floating by"
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Nov 2010 I payed over $400 in back fee's and fine's.. then while dropping another
$1,000 for another transmission, new ignition, drive shaft, and u-joints..
I push my car into a pole and give it shinny new fucken dent and scratch..
ouch.... but I am still gonna hit some corners real soon...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Dec 15 2010, 02:08 AM~19331052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking clean as always big homie... 
simple and elegant the best way to go w a glasshouse IMO


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 15 2010, 10:47 PM~19338899
> *HAD THE RIDE OUT THIS PAST WEEKEND HERE ARE A COUPLE OF PICS
> 
> 
> ...


This pic really shows off the body lines of a Glasshouse..  
You people down south got it made, what's it get like 55 degrees in the winter? We're busy ramping through snow drifts this time of year..  You all are *just cruisin'* around hittin switches, not a care in the world! :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 15 2010, 10:47 PM~19338899
> *THANKS BRO.....YOU ALWAYS LET IT BE KNOWN AND IT MAKES ME FEEL ALL WARM AND FUZZY INSIDE LOL!.......NO ****! HAHAHA
> DAMN NO DOUBT THANKS TOO!
> SHIT,,,,,,THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT!
> ...


Dirty your shit always so clean


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 16 2010, 11:15 AM~19343255
> *HAD THE RIDE OUT THIS PAST WEEKEND HERE ARE A COUPLE OF PICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

well well well.... markie showed his face back in here.... about time.... put them models away and get that nice glasshouse Rollin brother....

dents are easy to fix.... hit up lunatic.... roll down and he can patch you up


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 15 2010, 09:47 PM~19338899
> *HAD THE RIDE OUT THIS PAST WEEKEND HERE ARE A COUPLE OF PICS
> 
> 
> ...


*Lookn sexy USO!!!GH not too bad either...* :cheesy:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 16 2010, 02:41 PM~19344788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Still look'n ggood tho. :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

dirty, did you have any of that factory trim rechromed?

or just polished the shit out of it?


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 16 2010, 06:13 PM~19346500
> *well well well.... markie showed his face back in here.... about time.... put them models away and get that nice glasshouse Rollin brother....
> 
> dents are easy to fix.... hit up lunatic.... roll down and he can patch you up
> *


wazup with ur glasshouse phil and updates?


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 16 2010, 01:41 PM~19344788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: dont let that scratch keep you down homie


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Dec 15 2010, 10:51 PM~19338950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOMETIMES LESS IS MORE



> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+Dec 16 2010, 03:48 PM~19344834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE WHEEL WELL TRIM FRONT AND REAR HAS BEEN CHROMED NOT POLISHED...NO PROBLEMS.

THE QUARTER GLASS TRIM HAS BEEN LEFT ALONE

GRILLS DONE

ROCKER MOULDINGS AND ALL THE OTHER TRIM AROUND THE WINDOWS ARE OG AND UNTOUCHED


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Dec 16 2010, 06:33 PM~19346681
> *wazup with ur glasshouse phil and updates?
> *


just working on small stuff right now... painting nuts & bolts.... organizing all my stainless...wire harness... 

my bro(lunatic) is hard at work finishing up welding my quarters.... hopefully start smoothing out the body in January.....  

hope to get the frame and body bolted back together.... then it's all downhill from there...


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> THANKS AND IT'S THE OG GRILL I HAD IT CHROMED, WELL.....VULCANIZED WRAPPED..HOW EVER YOU SPELL IT
> 
> 
> Where did you get this done? The chrome shop where I got my bumpers and trim done will not touch plastic.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 15 2010, 09:47 PM~19338899
> *THANKS BRO.....YOU ALWAYS LET IT BE KNOWN AND IT MAKES ME FEEL ALL WARM AND FUZZY INSIDE LOL!.......NO ****! HAHAHA
> DAMN NO DOUBT THANKS TOO!
> SHIT,,,,,,THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 16 2010, 07:42 PM~19347285
> *just working on small stuff right now... painting nuts & bolts.... organizing all my stainless...wire harness...
> 
> my bro(lunatic) is hard at work finishing up welding my quarters.... hopefully start smoothing out the body in January.....
> ...


thats wazup dawg i should be cruising soon :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Dec 16 2010, 10:14 PM~19348720
> *thats wazup dawg i should be cruising soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 16 2010, 10:15 PM~19348726
> *Looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE SO IZ UR RAG :biggrin:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco+Dec 16 2010, 10:46 PM~19348484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 16 2010, 10:42 PM~19348975
> *I GOT THE INFO AT WORK I WILL LOOK FOR IT TOMORROW
> :biggrin:
> *


did you use that joint in FL?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 16 2010, 06:13 PM~19346500
> *well well well.... markie showed his face back in here.... about time.... put them models away and get that nice glasshouse Rollin brother....
> 
> dents are easy to fix.... hit up lunatic.... roll down and he can patch you up
> *


 I was hopeing you would say that? thanks family.. how do I bleach out the moldings?
or do i have to paint them white and remount them?


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 17 2010, 01:30 AM~19349788
> *I was hopeing you would say that? thanks family.. how do I bleach out the moldings?
> or do i have to paint them white and remount them?
> 
> ...


  g shit


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil dean_@Dec 16 2010, 06:53 PM~19346844
> *:uh: dont let that scratch keep you down homie
> *


 it's been so long since I drove this car for anything more than a blunt and some 
gas? i use to wash the dust off..and just park it back in the garage..
now when I finally get some tags..i am gonna be feeling that fuckin dent until 
i take care of it.. (I quit smokin in early Nov) so no more blunt runs...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 17 2010, 01:30 AM~19349788
> *I was hopeing you would say that? thanks family.. how do I bleach out the moldings?
> or do i have to paint them white and remount them?
> 
> *


GONNA NEED TO RE-SPRAY THEM IF YOU CAN`T CLEAN THEM, THAT WHITE TRIM TURNS TAN OVER THE YEARS SITTING IN THE SUN


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 17 2010, 12:55 AM~19349914
> *GONNA NEED TO RE-SPRAY THEM IF YOU CAN`T CLEAN THEM, THAT WHITE TRIM TURNS TAN OVER THE YEARS  SITTING IN THE SUN
> *


x2...


bring her down markie.... spray them like new


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 15 2010, 08:47 PM~19338899
> *THANKS BRO.....YOU ALWAYS LET IT BE KNOWN AND IT MAKES ME FEEL ALL WARM AND FUZZY INSIDE LOL!.......NO ****! HAHAHA
> DAMN NO DOUBT THANKS TOO!
> SHIT,,,,,,THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT!
> ...


 :wow: dream car right here...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Dec 17 2010, 12:55 AM~19349914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that's a Bet big Phil,, I will be making that trip real soon bro... thanks alot guys.. :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 16 2010, 06:42 PM~19347285
> *just working on small stuff right now... painting nuts & bolts.... organizing all my stainless...wire harness...
> 
> my bro(lunatic) is hard at work finishing up welding my quarters.... hopefully start smoothing out the body in January.....
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

Some one should pick this one up.. 

http://merced.craigslist.org/cto/2111595198.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Dec 17 2010, 05:47 PM~19355400
> *Some one should pick this one up..
> 
> http://merced.craigslist.org/cto/2111595198.html
> *


 :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 17 2010, 06:47 PM~19355901
> *:wow:
> *





*someone should pick that up....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 17 2010, 06:59 PM~19356020
> **someone should pick that up....
> *


no doubt... i seen 1 on cl in No Cal... was thinking about drivin dwn from seattle to get it, but its the holidays and need the cash...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 17 2010, 07:47 PM~19355901
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: 
is right!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 15 2010, 10:47 PM~19338899
> *THANKS BRO.....YOU ALWAYS LET IT BE KNOWN AND IT MAKES ME FEEL ALL WARM AND FUZZY INSIDE LOL!.......NO ****! HAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
HAHA..
just sayin man. i give credit where credit is due.. and when the wife files for divorce because of the car i'll blame you for that to. haha.

but really. cars lookin good man..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 17 2010, 10:56 PM~19357569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

haha tight.... one day I'll finish mine.... doors and trunk with t-tops....


gotta finish the 1:1 scale one first


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 17 2010, 09:56 PM~19357569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey this thread is for 1/1 scale only  lol...
Big M got that chevy lookin very sweet... thats a crazy pattern ..
bad ass with the back seat sun roof...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 18 2010, 01:54 AM~19358910
> *Hey this thread is for 1/1 scale only   lol...
> Big M got that chevy lookin very sweet...  thats a crazy pattern ..
> bad ass with the back seat sun roof...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 17 2010, 10:56 PM~19357569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty sweet man. 
nice work.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 18 2010, 03:43 AM~19359053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

to
the
top


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

fixin pic


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 18 2010, 03:43 AM~19359053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS THIS THE ONE RUNNING THE FLAT TIRE?


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 16 2010, 10:31 AM~19343375
> *tastefuly done. not over done. the thing is with these cars, they don`t need to be annouced, everyone knows what it is when you go "floating by"
> *



You aint joking, I have people tell me "nice Glasshouse"...turn around and see someone who you would think wouldn't even know the term Glasshouse...trips me out everytime!


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Dec 14 2010, 08:27 PM~19328955
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  THIS DAM RAIN IS SLOWIN ME DOWN Wishin I HAD A GARAGE TO WORK N!! :angry:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 12 2010, 03:15 PM~19308333
> *1st design
> 
> 
> ...


how much you gonna ask or the t top seal?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Dec 14 2010, 12:06 PM~19323848
> *T Tops  sold today thanks  for the info  :biggrin:
> *


should get them tomorrow!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

TTMFT 4 GLASSHOUSE FEST.....................


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

you wont need the seals for the TTOPS there in great shape already save your cash on something else


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Dec 19 2010, 07:55 AM~19366334
> *you wont need the seals  for the TTOPS  there in great shape already  save your cash on something else
> *


tim your alright!
have known you for a long time. always looking out :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

stripped my Glasshouse down about 4 months ago getting the body worked now


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 15 2010, 08:47 PM~19338899
> *THANKS BRO.....YOU ALWAYS LET IT BE KNOWN AND IT MAKES ME FEEL ALL WARM AND FUZZY INSIDE LOL!.......NO ****! HAHAHA
> DAMN NO DOUBT THANKS TOO!
> SHIT,,,,,,THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT!
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Dec 19 2010, 07:06 AM~19366350
> *stripped my Glasshouse down about 4 months ago getting the body worked now
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 17 2010, 09:56 PM~19357569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Parting out a 75 Impala, bought the car just for the frame and suspension. PM me if you need anything these are the only pictures I have right now.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 19 2010, 10:53 AM~19366852
> *Parting out a 75 Impala, bought the car just for the frame and suspension. PM me if you need anything these are the only pictures I have right now.
> 
> 
> ...


any rear corner fillers still good?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 19 2010, 10:30 AM~19367022
> *any rear corner fillers still good?
> *


not on this one but I have two driver side rears brand new, Impala bobs sent me the wrong part twice.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 16 2010, 02:41 PM~19344788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I DROVE MY CAR HOME FRIDAY IN THE RAIN,, :biggrin: NO MORE LEAKS AND SQUEAKS 
AND THE TRANNY AINT SLIPPING... BUT THE REAR END FEELS KIND OF SLUGGISH
LIKE SOMETHING IS HOLDING IT BACK? WHEN THE WERTHER CLEARS UP A LITTLE i WILL PULL IT OUT AND TAKE A CLOSER LOOK... 
I ALWAYS WANTED A (M PLAQUE) IN MY BACK WINDOW, AND NOW i AM GOING
TO HAVE ONE...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 12 2010, 02:57 AM~19305814
> *I LIKE  MINE N ANAHEIM74 TOPS BETTER THOSE R NICE THO I SEEN A COUPLE MALIBUS WIT THEM MR.59 DO U KNO WAT CHEVY/GM MODELS CAME WITH THESE T-TOPS ?? LOOKING 4 WEATHEWRSTRIP    THANKS
> *


these came off a 75 impala


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Dec 19 2010, 07:06 AM~19366350
> *stripped my Glasshouse down about 4 months ago getting the body worked now
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Dec 19 2010, 12:18 PM~19367632
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 19 2010, 09:39 AM~19366790
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 17 2010, 09:56 PM~19357569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks bad ass homeboy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 18 2010, 05:11 PM~19362647
> *WAS THIS THE ONE RUNNING THE FLAT TIRE?
> *


YUP.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Dec 19 2010, 07:55 AM~19366334
> *you wont need the seals  for the TTOPS  there in great shape already  save your cash on something else
> *


hey Tim you knocked it out of the park with these T tops!
i counldnt be happier, this is the quality set my 16k mile 76 deserves!
trim is nice, anodizining will clean up like new, glass is mint, even the rubber seals are still soft. every nut and clip included. 
THANKS AGAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 cut it


----------



## classic76 (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 19 2010, 02:29 PM~19368355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its coming out clean bro ...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 19 2010, 01:29 PM~19368355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the one that used to have the parade boot? :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

On the side window trim do the originals look like the roll of Trims from an auto parts store just wondering cause I came across a set and a few other things as I was out n about in the I.E yesterday and today


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 19 2010, 01:00 PM~19367552
> *I DROVE MY CAR HOME FRIDAY IN THE RAIN,, :biggrin:  NO MORE LEAKS AND SQUEAKS
> AND THE TRANNY AINT SLIPPING... BUT THE REAR END FEELS KIND OF SLUGGISH
> LIKE SOMETHING IS HOLDING IT BACK? WHEN THE WERTHER CLEARS UP A LITTLE i WILL PULL IT OUT AND TAKE A CLOSER  LOOK...
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

yea markie stopped smoking blunts........





and went back to the crack-pipe :happysad:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I got some front bumper guards for sale in the Vehicle Parts Section


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Dec 19 2010, 06:06 AM~19366350
> *stripped my Glasshouse down about 4 months ago getting the body worked now
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5: :x:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 12 2010, 03:15 PM~19308333
> *1st design
> 
> 
> ...


THESE ARE THE ONES I GOT TODAY


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 19 2010, 05:50 PM~19369270
> *On the side window trim do the originals look like the roll of Trims from an  auto parts store just wondering cause I came across a set and a few other things as I was out n about in the I.E yesterday and today
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE YOU TRIED TO WIST IT TO FIT?


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey guys

if any one knows anyone that is looking for a raghouse or a glasshouse let me know i am going to be sellling BOTH of mine one fully custom and one a good rolling project


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 19 2010, 06:21 PM~19369899
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU TRIED TO WIST IT TO FIT?
> *


Don't know if these are OG or not


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

doesn't look like OG bro.... it would hold it's shape off the car


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 16 2010, 06:24 PM~19347137
> *THE WHEEL WELL TRIM FRONT AND REAR HAS BEEN CHROMED NOT POLISHED...NO PROBLEMS.
> 
> THE QUARTER GLASS TRIM HAS BEEN LEFT ALONE
> ...


  
i had the same idea for my stock grill eventually. nothing beats that OG look but by now all the grills are turning gray.

how much did the wheel well trim cost you to get chromed?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Dec 19 2010, 05:35 PM~19370000
> *hey guys
> 
> if any one knows anyone that is looking for a raghouse or a glasshouse let me know i am going to be sellling BOTH of mine one fully custom and one a good rolling project
> *


 :0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 19 2010, 07:04 PM~19370260
> *Don't know if these are OG or not
> 
> 
> ...


those are not o.g trims but look good


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 19 2010, 09:53 AM~19366852
> *Parting out a 75 Impala, bought the car just for the frame and suspension. PM me if you need anything these are the only pictures I have right now.
> 
> 
> ...


electric windows?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 19 2010, 07:49 PM~19370724
> *doesn't look like OG bro.... it would hold it's shape off the car
> *


They have the shape of the quarter Windows but the material looks kinda like the roll from an auto parts store I myself have never seen what the OG trim looks like or what its made of 
ill post a pic tomorrow with them on the car


----------



## BIG-CHILD (Nov 25, 2008)

BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 19 2010, 09:01 PM~19371448
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


Im diggin that color!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 19 2010, 09:01 PM~19371448
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! thats on point with the color....Nice Job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 19 2010, 08:01 PM~19371448
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnn and it lays too :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 19 2010, 09:01 PM~19371448
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 19 2010, 08:01 PM~19371448
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE COLOR MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 19 2010, 01:29 PM~19368355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ALLMOST READY MARIO :cheesy:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 19 2010, 10:01 PM~19371448
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow: :biggrin: Very nice! Looks like the GM Aqua Blue Metallic I was pondering for mine for a second.. :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 19 2010, 09:01 PM~19371448
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful very nicely done


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 19 2010, 09:01 PM~19371448
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!! THAT TURNED OUT GORGEOUS BROTHER!!! :thumbsup: I REMEMBER WHEN YOUR DAD AND A FEW OF THE FELLAS CAME AND GOT HER :biggrin: CONGRATS BIG CHILD, YOUR KILLING IT BIG IN ODESSA BROTHER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 19 2010, 01:29 PM~19368355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That muther is Coming out sick :wow:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Dec 19 2010, 06:06 AM~19366350
> *stripped my Glasshouse down about 4 months ago getting the body worked now
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back on the fest  welcome back :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 19 2010, 09:01 PM~19371448
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE :wow:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 19 2010, 02:29 PM~19368355
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Where's a good place to get doorhandles? Impala bobs wants my first born.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

eBay homie.... they got handles there for days... but they are more cheaply made... :happysad:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 19 2010, 11:37 PM~19372663
> *Where's a good place to get doorhandles? Impala bobs wants my first born.
> 
> 
> ...


not to long ago the dealer still carried them. autozone has them and if ur lucky u could find them in pomona for about 5 bucks


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 19 2010, 10:01 PM~19371448
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


what`s DAD for?
he sounds alright!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Dec 20 2010, 12:45 AM~19373136
> *not to long ago the dealer still carried them. autozone has them and if ur lucky u could find them in pomona for about 5 bucks
> *


bought one at one time at the auto parts.... one day opened the door.... pulled handle and it broke off......
:angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 19 2010, 09:01 PM~19371448
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


very nice brother.... congrats  

I like the color


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 20 2010, 02:41 AM~19373328
> *bought one at one time at the auto parts.... one day opened the door.... pulled handle and it broke off......
> :angry:
> *


chang a-lang


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Dec 19 2010, 10:52 PM~19372375
> *Nice to see you back on the fest  welcome back :biggrin:
> *


Thanks . I cant wait to be back in my car . The guy who is doing my bodywork is doing a great job . He is taking his time making sure everything fits and that all the body lines meet .It should be in paint by February .


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classic76+Dec 19 2010, 04:38 PM~19369198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup E :wave:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 19 2010, 09:01 PM~19371448
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


Very Clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 19 2010, 05:13 PM~19369379
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yea markie stopped smoking blunts........
> ...





















Damm that was cold! lol only pipes in my life? are called GLASSPACKS..
and they sound good as fuck.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHOPPER 76, Daniel rubalcava


2 Members And 9 spy


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Before I do something stupid, I am leakin like mad from my front windshield. What is the best way to take off the Chrome around it? That funny looking tool? I need to seal it...You know it never rains in Southern California...its been for about 4 days and Ive driven mine all 4 days! No wipers either...that rain x runs it right to the top and in my lap!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I put the trim on the quarter windows I cane across this weekend they look decent 










I need to find the clips


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 20 2010, 11:44 AM~19375359
> *Before I do something stupid, I am leakin like mad from my front windshield. What is the best way to take off the Chrome around it? That funny looking tool? I need to seal it...You know it never rains in Southern California...its been for about 4 days and Ive driven mine all 4 days! No wipers either...that rain x runs it right to the top and in my lap!
> *


Just got back from san berdo thus weekend the rain sucked all weekend 
Try pulling off parts at a junkyard in the middle of it all


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 20 2010, 12:48 PM~19375394
> *I put the trim on the quarter windows I cane across this weekend they look decent
> 
> 
> ...


look good!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 20 2010, 12:44 PM~19375359
> *Before I do something stupid, I am leakin like mad from my front windshield. What is the best way to take off the Chrome around it? That funny looking tool? I need to seal it...You know it never rains in Southern California...its been for about 4 days and Ive driven mine all 4 days! No wipers either...that rain x runs it right to the top and in my lap!
> *


Yeah, that funny looking *Y* tool is what I used.. I think Lunatic posted a pic of it before.. The side pieces on the A-pillars pretty much pull straight off, the long top trim is trickier.. I swear it feels like yer gonna break the clips when you "unlatch em".. Hooked em under the trim and pulled down towards the hood.. The rear window trim is easier to take off than windshield trim..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 20 2010, 12:54 PM~19375443
> *Just got back from san berdo thus weekend the rain sucked all weekend
> Try pulling off parts at a junkyard in the middle of  it all
> *


SHOW WHAT YOU FOUND


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 02:16 PM~19376671
> *SHOW WHAT YOU FOUND
> *


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 20 2010, 03:44 PM~19376823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 03:21 PM~19377110
> *:wow:
> *


Have some more stuff ill post up tomorrow


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 04:21 PM~19377110
> *:wow:
> *


TRADE YOU A SET OF WINDOW CLIPS :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 05:39 PM~19378156
> *TRADE YOU A SET OF WINDOW CLIPS :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup mr. ryan :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Lookin for this chrome trim on the driver's door


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 05:39 PM~19378156
> *TRADE YOU A SET OF WINDOW CLIPS :biggrin:
> *


Sorry can't gona use them for my car


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I do have a set of Tru-rays ill trade for a complete set of t-tops


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: t t t


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 20 2010, 05:51 PM~19378255
> *sup mr. ryan :0
> *


WHATS UP MY BROTHER!!!


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 19 2010, 08:01 PM~19371448
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful ride homie looks good...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 20 2010, 02:44 PM~19376823
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice..... too bad they not a matching set :happysad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 20 2010, 09:40 PM~19380468
> *WHATS UP MY BROTHER!!!
> *


chillen.... trying to stay dry....been pouring rain for days


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 20 2010, 11:48 AM~19375394
> *I put the trim on the quarter windows I cane across this weekend they look decent
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 20 2010, 10:10 PM~19380899
> *nice..... too bad they not a matching set :happysad:
> *


I know luckily they were left and right :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 20 2010, 08:02 PM~19380001
> *Lookin for this chrome trim on the driver's door
> 
> 
> ...


I got a set $50 buck's :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 20 2010, 10:36 PM~19381240
> *I know luckily they were left and right  :biggrin:
> *


yea.... left impala.... right caprice

were they from the same car?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 20 2010, 09:09 PM~19380086
> *I do have a set of Tru-rays ill trade for a complete set of t-tops
> *


PICS OF THE RAYS?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 20 2010, 11:19 PM~19381715
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 20 2010, 10:09 PM~19380086
> *I do have a set of Tru-rays ill trade for a complete set of t-tops
> *


 :wow: :wow: 
someone might go for that deal


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 20 2010, 06:45 PM~19378211
> *:0
> *


or buy yours :biggrin:
i might need to make this `76 the next DUKES cruiser, WE ARE GOING OUT MORE, AND MY `38 AND 39 ARE NICE, I NEED COMFORT ON A LONG DRIVE. :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 11:34 PM~19381887
> *:wow:  :wow:
> someone might go for that deal
> *


Trade for your t-tops


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 21 2010, 12:39 AM~19381932
> *Trade for your t-tops
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2010, 11:17 PM~19381691
> *PICS OF THE RAYS?
> *


X2, and what would you sell them 4?


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

> http://i923.photobucket.com/albums/ad73/MAJESTICSNORTHTEXAS/DSC00861Large.jpg[/img]



:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Dec 20 2010, 10:09 AM~19375122
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: CHOPPER 76, Daniel rubalcava
> 2 Members      And 9 spy
> *


 :rofl: yup


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 21 2010, 10:00 AM~19384212
> *:rofl: yup
> *


Whats up Rich :wave: :wave:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 20 2010, 09:09 PM~19380086
> *I do have a set of Tru-rays ill trade for a complete set of t-tops
> *


Seems like everyones on them t-tops :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 20 2010, 05:01 AM~19371448
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 19 2010, 10:01 PM~19371448
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


im sure im late on this shit..
but damn man that is wicked.. 
Congrats. happy birthday and you lucky bastard. haha.
just buggin about that last one. haha


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro+Dec 19 2010, 08:50 PM~19370730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH DAMN.......TASTE OF LATIN AIN'T PLAYING AROUND! LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 20 2010, 12:48 PM~19375394
> *I put the trim on the quarter windows I cane across this weekend they look decent
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good man.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 19 2010, 02:29 PM~19368355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cars coming out clean mario.....cant wait for the final product!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Dec 21 2010, 09:35 PM~19389687
> *Cars coming out clean mario.....cant wait for the final product!
> *


Thanks Richard :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 21 2010, 09:49 AM~19384591
> *Whats up Rich  :wave:  :wave:
> *


JUST WORKING MARIO SUP FOR NEW YEARS


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 21 2010, 10:05 PM~19389995
> *JUST WORKING MARIO SUP FOR NEW YEARS
> *


Going to Majestics picnic at the Santa Fe Dam, are you guys rolling?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 21 2010, 09:29 PM~19390264
> *Going to Majestics picnic at the Santa Fe Dam, are you guys rolling?
> *


NA BRO GOING TO THE O.C CALL ME TOMORROW


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 21 2010, 10:32 PM~19390292
> *NA BRO GOING TO THE O.C CALL ME TOMORROW
> *


Cool, will do. Have a good night Rich :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS,HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL GHOUSE BROTHAS :rimshot:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Chiefgiv (Apr 8, 2006)

im looking for the black plastic clips that support and help keep the side windows of a 76 impala two door. I believe there are a total of 7 for each window. anyone who has a parts car where the glass has not been removed let me know. thanks for the help. these are the missing links to completing my restoration.


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chiefgiv_@Dec 22 2010, 10:26 AM~19393046
> *im looking for the black plastic clips that support and help keep the side windows of a 76 impala two door.  I believe there are a total of 7 for each window.  anyone who has a parts car where the glass has not been removed let me know.  thanks for the help.  these are the missing links to completing my restoration.
> *


I ordered a box of them from my local paint store, worked just like factory


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 19 2010, 09:01 PM~19371448
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA DA GLASSHOUSE LOOKS GOOD DAVID!!! CONGRATS BRO.. 
SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE LEAL FAMILY. "LOWRIDING LEGENDS"


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 21 2010, 07:18 PM~19388927
> *I THINK IT WAS PROBABLY $20 EACH
> *


Not bad at all..


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

TTT from page 3 shit


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

page 2 just wont do! 

TTT!



Merry Christmas Glasshouse Fest! 

Finally rain stopped over here!!


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC IE "TOUCH OF CLASS" 74 IMPALA GLASSHOUSE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Dec 23 2010, 01:23 PM~19403582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of fools smokin in here... :420: :tongue:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> >


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 22 2010, 03:58 PM~19395572
> *Not bad at all..
> *


i get pretty decent prices on chrome and it looks good too


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyone interested on 76 caprice grills pretty decent condition..$100 each


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 23 2010, 09:35 PM~19407269
> *i get pretty decent prices on chrome and it looks good too
> *


hook a brathga up on them prices homie, its expensive as hell up here in the NW


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:wow: :naughty: :naughty: :x:


----------



## hitman*USMC (Jun 1, 2010)

ive got a 74 glasshouse for sale right now 1800


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Passenger side 1/4 in primer









Trunk finally got some primer on it too! :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 24 2010, 01:11 AM~19409053
> *Passenger side 1/4 in primer
> 
> 
> ...



Somethin Serious Right Here  :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 23 2010, 07:37 PM~19406209
> *A lot of fools smokin in here...  :420:  :tongue:
> *


yezzir..... right here in my garage..... putting some pieces on my frame


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 24 2010, 01:11 AM~19409053
> *
> 
> 
> ...







awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ....... shiiiiiiiiiit.............


nice


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Dec 23 2010, 11:35 PM~19407269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x76 hard to find good chrome in FL


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 1 2010, 03:51 PM~19211991
> *anyone need a front bumper filler for a 75-76 Impala/Caprice, i have an original(not fiberglass) front left filler, has a small crack but should a quick fix, ill take 40+ shipping, just trying to clear my garage of stuff i dont need
> 
> 
> ...


FREE! if anyone needs its, I have no use for it, would rather give it away than toss it out!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+Dec 23 2010, 11:09 PM~19407567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GET WITH ME THEN.....I USE THE THE SAME CHROMER SKIM USES....I TOOK HIM THERE AND HE DOES ALOT FOR THE 58-64 CROWD. I CAN DO THE SAME FOR Y'ALL, THE USUAL TURN AROUND AT THE CHROME SHOP IS 7-10 DAYS AND THE QUALITY IS GOOD ALL THE CHROME ON MY CAR HAS BEEN DONE THERE WITH THE EXCEPTION OF LESS THAN FIVE PIECES THAT WERE DONE BEFORE I STARTED GOING THERE. THAT GOES TO ANYONE IN THE GLASSHOUSE FEST. NEED CHROME I CAN GET IT HANDLED FOR YOU FASTER AND CHEAPER AND WITH A BETTER QUALITY THAN MOST CAN.....EVEN WITH THE SHIPPING AND A LIL TASTE FOR ME FOR THE LEGWORK.

HERE IS SOME PICS TO SHOW WHAT THEY HAVE DONE FOR ME......


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 24 2010, 04:20 PM~19412765
> *GET WITH ME THEN.....I USE THE THE SAME CHROMER SKIM USES....I TOOK HIM THERE AND HE DOES ALOT FOR THE 58-64 CROWD. I CAN DO THE SAME FOR Y'ALL, THE USUAL TURN AROUND AT THE CHROME SHOP IS 7-10 DAYS AND THE QUALITY IS GOOD ALL THE CHROME ON MY CAR HAS BEEN DONE THERE WITH THE EXCEPTION OF LESS THAN FIVE PIECES THAT WERE DONE BEFORE I STARTED GOING THERE. THAT GOES TO ANYONE IN THE GLASSHOUSE FEST. NEED CHROME I CAN GET IT HANDLED FOR YOU FASTER AND CHEAPER AND WITH A BETTER QUALITY THAN MOST CAN.....EVEN WITH THE SHIPPING AND A LIL TASTE FOR ME FOR THE LEGWORK.
> 
> HERE IS SOME PICS TO SHOW WHAT THEY HAVE DONE FOR ME......
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

At a junkyard now with a shit load of t-tops from 80s Nissan 300z and a few 80s camaros


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Dec 24 2010, 03:23 PM~19412781
> *good looking out homie, whats an idea on some prices?
> 
> *


what you got in mind


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Theres a Nissan pulsar that's interesting its t-tops have no glass it has its roof skin in place of the glass


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 24 2010, 04:58 PM~19413005
> *what you got in mind
> *


pm'd


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 19 2010, 10:01 PM~19371448
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT
> 
> 
> ...


nice car


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR GLASSHOUSERS...BE SAFE OUT THERE.*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Dec 24 2010, 04:16 PM~19413142
> *pm'd
> *


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 20 2010, 03:01 PM~19371448
> *BEEN WORKING ON MY 76 FOR A WHILE NOW GOT ABOUT HALF WAY DONE AND HAD TO PUT A HOLD ON EVERYTHING CAUSE I CHANGED JOBS BUT MUCH TO MY SURPRISE MY JEFE AND SOME DOWN ASS FRIENDS SURPRISED ME YESTERDAY AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR ME AND THIS IS THE FINAL RESULT
> 
> 
> ...



NIce ride  You have some good friends


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 24 2010, 02:20 PM~19412765
> *GET WITH ME THEN.....I USE THE THE SAME CHROMER SKIM USES....I TOOK HIM THERE AND HE DOES ALOT FOR THE 58-64 CROWD. I CAN DO THE SAME FOR Y'ALL, THE USUAL TURN AROUND AT THE CHROME SHOP IS 7-10 DAYS AND THE QUALITY IS GOOD ALL THE CHROME ON MY CAR HAS BEEN DONE THERE WITH THE EXCEPTION OF LESS THAN FIVE PIECES THAT WERE DONE BEFORE I STARTED GOING THERE. THAT GOES TO ANYONE IN THE GLASSHOUSE FEST. NEED CHROME I CAN GET IT HANDLED FOR YOU FASTER AND CHEAPER AND WITH A BETTER QUALITY THAN MOST CAN.....EVEN WITH THE SHIPPING AND A LIL TASTE FOR ME FOR THE LEGWORK.
> 
> HERE IS SOME PICS TO SHOW WHAT THEY HAVE DONE FOR ME......
> ...


good looking out Dirty, i'll get back at ya when i'm ready...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

feliz navidad to all the GHouse Family....

may all you Christmas wishes come true... Be safe mi familia...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 24 2010, 07:10 PM~19414159
> *good looking out Dirty, i'll get back at ya when i'm ready...
> *


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 24 2010, 04:19 PM~19413172
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR GLASSHOUSERS...BE SAFE OUT THERE.
> *


x2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 19 2010, 08:01 PM~19371448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Dec 24 2010, 02:52 AM~19409308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You told me awhile back in my buildup page I'd feel better once I peeled all the rot off.. My 1/4's don't have giant rust holes in em anymore and I feel a 100x better.. Thanks Dr. Phil! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 24 2010, 07:52 PM~19414830
> * Figured it's time to step up and do this Glasshouse right! Got a bunch of ideas to make this ride fit my style...
> You told me awhile back in my buildup page I'd feel better once I peeled all the rot off.. My 1/4's don't have giant rust holes in em anymore and I feel a 100x better.. Thanks Dr. Phil!  :biggrin:
> *



hahahahahahaaaaa.......glad I could help......looks great


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

merry christmas to the glasshouse family......


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 24 2010, 03:19 PM~19413172
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR GLASSHOUSERS...BE SAFE OUT THERE.
> *


X2, and May thy Lord Jesus and our Father God in heaven bless us all.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Dec 25 2010, 01:29 AM~19416170
> *X2, and May thy Lord Jesus and our Father God in heaven bless us all.
> *


CAN I GET A AMEN!


----------



## hitman*USMC (Jun 1, 2010)

74 ghouse 1800 never been cut look at te topics to see pics


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

WISHING ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY A SAFE AND MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

Hope all the Glasshouse fam has a good christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

very grateful to be alive, grateful to see all the talented glasshouse owners..
past and present.. 

R.I.P. to the riders who are no longer with us.. the tradition live's on..

I wish us all to have peace in the year to come.. 









:biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone got some examples of green stock interiors ? Im contemplating whether to take a black or green carpet


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

merry xmas to the glasshouse fam and beyond.


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Happy Holidays from TJones :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Decided it was time :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 25 2010, 07:09 PM~19420103
> *Decided it was time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 25 2010, 07:09 PM~19420103
> *Decided it was time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ITS ABOUT TIME!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 26 2010, 09:54 AM~19422623
> *ITS ABOUT TIME!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *




x74'
:biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 25 2010, 07:09 PM~19420103
> *Decided it was time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yea it is... good fit too...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Merry Christmas G HOUSE Fam!! In process still NOT for sale yet!! But will not be no $1100 BS... :roflmao: Made of metal HOMEBOYS!! Just gotta make sure of the size.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Dec 26 2010, 04:27 PM~19424974
> *Merry Christmas G HOUSE Fam!! In process still NOT for sale yet!! But will not be no $1100 BS... :roflmao: Made of metal HOMEBOYS!! Just gotta make sure of the size.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Dec 26 2010, 05:27 PM~19424974
> *Merry Christmas G HOUSE Fam!! In process still NOT for sale yet!! But will not be no $1100 BS... :roflmao: Made of metal HOMEBOYS!! Just gotta make sure of the size.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


$1099.99 lol jk


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 25 2010, 06:09 PM~19420103
> *Decided it was time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 26 2010, 04:04 PM~19424852
> *yea it is... good fit too...
> *


They lined up pretty good considering I had to drill the holes for the hardware...got some adjusting to do on the right side but the look good though, and no rubbing


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Dec 26 2010, 05:27 PM~19424974
> *Merry Christmas G HOUSE Fam!! In process still NOT for sale yet!! But will not be no $1100 BS... :roflmao: Made of metal HOMEBOYS!! Just gotta make sure of the size.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Dec 26 2010, 04:27 PM~19424974
> *Merry Christmas G HOUSE Fam!! In process still NOT for sale yet!! But will not be no $1100 BS... :roflmao: Made of metal HOMEBOYS!! Just gotta make sure of the size.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Dec 26 2010, 07:43 PM~19425998
> *They lined up pretty good considering I had to drill the holes for the hardware...got some adjusting to do on the right side but the look good though, and no rubbing
> *


shoot me the tips, i going to drill some holes in the 76 also.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 26 2010, 09:38 PM~19427065
> *shoot me the tips, i going to drill some holes in the 76 also.
> *


im scerd to drill man..
anyone got some good pics of the hard ware?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74+Dec 25 2010, 08:09 PM~19420103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those look good so far man.


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

MAC....FROM PREMIER PAINTED IT ...WALT STRIPED IT


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Dec 26 2010, 11:49 PM~19428184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Love seeing rides patterned out and many colours.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 26 2010, 09:44 PM~19428135
> *im scerd to drill man..
> anyone got some good pics of the hard ware?
> *


You drilling to clear?or don't you have brackets?
Fenderskirt depot has repro brackets for 25 bucks


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Dec 26 2010, 06:27 PM~19424974
> *Merry Christmas G HOUSE Fam!! In process still NOT for sale yet!! But will not be no $1100 BS... :roflmao: Made of metal HOMEBOYS!! Just gotta make sure of the size.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 26 2010, 11:44 PM~19428135
> *im scerd to drill man..
> anyone got some good pics of the hard ware?
> *


YOU USE THE ORIGINAL PARTS


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: Ineed a set of those quarter window trims hopefully you will make more than 40 sets get at me!!


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Dec 26 2010, 09:49 PM~19428184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thats gonna be nice :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Dec 26 2010, 10:49 PM~19428184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l.b. ryder_@Dec 27 2010, 08:46 AM~19429944
> *:thumbsup: Ineed a set of those quarter window trims hopefully you will make more than 40 sets get at me!!
> *


Homie, if this sh#t works out quantities will be endless.....  Just gotta make sure they fit....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Dec 26 2010, 04:27 PM~19424974
> *Merry Christmas G HOUSE Fam!! In process still NOT for sale yet!! But will not be no $1100 BS... :roflmao: Made of metal HOMEBOYS!! Just gotta make sure of the size.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Dec 27 2010, 12:56 PM~19431572
> *Homie, if this sh#t works out quantities will be endless.....  Just gotta make sure they fit....
> *


TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Hell YAH :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 27 2010, 01:44 PM~19431913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAR IS TUFF.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 27 2010, 02:48 AM~19429190
> *You drilling to clear?or don't you have brackets?
> Fenderskirt depot has repro brackets for 25 bucks
> *


hmm..
i dont have the brackets that go on the car. As far as the clearing part im going to end up doing the caddy swap at some point.

and thanks for the heads up on the place.
Ive seen that site before. must have been before they offered the hardware as well.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sweet pics sean.
keep em comming


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

from cruzin into the past to all the homies from the glasshouse fest have a safe new years 2011 :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 27 2010, 01:57 PM~19432019
> *hmm..
> i dont have the brackets that go on the car. As far as the clearing part im going to end up doing the caddy swap at some point.
> 
> ...


Just drill them and use bolts thats what I did with the 1st glasshouse I had


----------



## hitman*USMC (Jun 1, 2010)

for all u glasshouse lovers i have a 74 impala ghouse for sale 1600 get at me i have pics look at my topics


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 27 2010, 04:48 PM~19432810
> *Just drill them and use bolts thats what I  did with the 1st glasshouse I had
> 
> 
> ...


nice shot man.
I was contemplating using the bolts. but if the hardware is only 25 bucks that aint bad.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lot of cool pics Sean_2009 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 27 2010, 02:11 PM~19432143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Dec 26 2010, 09:49 PM~19428184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Coming out nice homie.....


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice vintage pics Sean_2009! I finally got the "Best of 70's" LRM issue today from the big homie *MrSix3*... 
He also has some old school pics of "Technikolor" back in the day...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pics :cheesy:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 27 2010, 12:59 PM~19432030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 27 2010, 12:29 PM~19431800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THAT BAD ASS PIC SEAN


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Glass only, no frames or weatherstrip..
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pts/2112419195.html


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 28 2010, 11:10 AM~19439291
> *Glass only, no frames or weatherstrip..
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pts/2112419195.html
> *


GLAD I GOT MY NICE SET ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:naughty:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 28 2010, 04:56 PM~19442346
> *:naughty:
> *


a certain something should be arriving tomorrow from the transporter :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 28 2010, 07:05 PM~19443349
> *a certain something should be arriving tomorrow from the transporter :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Times have been ruff, family first...sold my Glasshouse. Sometimes you just do what you gotta do. I'll still be in here, the homie I sold it too is a regular here on Layitlow so I figure he'll come and represent...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 28 2010, 07:05 PM~19443349
> *a certain something should be arriving tomorrow from the transporter :biggrin:
> *



niiiiiiccccccccee :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 28 2010, 08:05 PM~19443349
> *a certain something should be arriving tomorrow from the transporter :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didn`t happen :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 29 2010, 01:34 AM~19447222
> *pics or it didn`t happen :biggrin:
> *


you KNOW i will have pics for the fellas!!!!


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

hey ryan!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i guess they re-poped the skirt brackets now!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1970-71-72-...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 28 2010, 10:20 PM~19445529
> *Times have been ruff, family first...sold my Glasshouse. Sometimes you just do what you gotta do. I'll still be in here, the homie I sold it too is a regular here on Layitlow so I figure he'll come and represent...
> *


Phillip,

You are one cool dude!

It's gonna take a while to build up the car but I'll post pics sooner or later


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 29 2010, 07:40 AM~19447882
> *you KNOW i will have pics for the fellas!!!!
> *


i have pics wink wink this house has my name on it lol!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 29 2010, 11:28 AM~19448704
> *i have pics wink wink this house has my name on it lol!
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 29 2010, 08:43 AM~19447892
> *i guess they re-poped the skirt brackets now!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1970-71-72-...sQ5fAccessories
> *


jesus fuck.. 
that looks like the exact same pic used on the fenderskirtsdepot.com site...
only those are only 25 bucks..

http://fenderskirtdepot.com/Chevy/

just over half way down the page.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 28 2010, 11:10 AM~19439291
> *Glass only, no frames or weatherstrip..
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pts/2112419195.html
> *


thats alota glass. lol.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 28 2010, 09:20 PM~19445529
> *Times have been ruff, family first...sold my Glasshouse. Sometimes you just do what you gotta do. I'll still be in here, the homie I sold it too is a regular here on Layitlow so I figure he'll come and represent...
> *


GET THE RAG NEXT FLIP :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 29 2010, 11:19 AM~19449017
> *jesus fuck..
> that looks like the exact same pic used on the fenderskirtsdepot.com site...
> only those are only 25 bucks..
> ...


the pic above the hardware.... hno: 

full cut skirts :wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 29 2010, 12:19 PM~19449017
> *jesus fuck..
> that looks like the exact same pic used on the fenderskirtsdepot.com site...
> only those are only 25 bucks..
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT :wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BACK IN TIME,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 29 2010, 12:07 PM~19449800
> *the pic above the hardware.... hno:
> 
> full cut skirts :wow:
> *


if you look farther down they have NOS foxcraft metal skirts too for $200.00


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Waz up fellas I got a ? If any1 can help. How do u take the dash off a 74 ghouse. I wanna fiberglass it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Waz up fellas I got a ? If any1 can help. How do u take the dash off a 74 ghouse. I wanna fiberglass it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 29 2010, 02:37 PM~19450429
> *BACK IN TIME,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

I KNOW THIS IS THE WRONG TOPIC BUT DOES ANYBODY HAVE PARTS FOR A 76 CAPRICE I'M LOOKING FOR THE MOLDINGS FOR FRONT AND BACK WINDOWS, THE MOLDINGS THAT GO AROUND THE DRIVER AND PASSENGER SIDE FOR THE WEATHER STRIPPING AND THE 2 MOLDINGS THAT GO ON THE END OF THE FENDERS NEAR THE FRONT WINDSHIELD ALSO THE PC THAT GOES ABOVE THE GRILL ALONG THE HEADER PANEL THANKS


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Waz up fellas I got a ? If any1 can help. How do u take the dash off a 74 ghouse. I wanna fiberglass it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Dec 29 2010, 04:22 PM~19451327
> *Waz up fellas I got a ? If any1 can help. How do u take the dash off a 74 ghouse. I wanna fiberglass it. Thanks in advance.
> *


can we get a sneak peak of the car :biggrin:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Dec 29 2010, 03:28 PM~19451388
> *can we get a sneak peak of the car :biggrin:
> *


I use my phone I can't post pics. N sorry 4 da multiple post


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 29 2010, 07:42 AM~19447889
> *hey ryan!
> *


hey perry, the driver just passed mesquite, hes about 80-90 miles from me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Dec 29 2010, 10:19 AM~19449017
> *jesus fuck..
> that looks like the exact same pic used on the fenderskirtsdepot.com site...
> only those are only 25 bucks..
> ...


man talk about profit...

with the availability of skirts i wish someone would repro wheel well mouldings....im kinda thinking about approaching it the way every one's been doing the window trim recently.

if you pick up a set, let us know how they work out, ill be buying a pair for 2011 if all goes well


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 29 2010, 12:07 PM~19449800
> *the pic above the hardware.... hno:
> 
> full cut skirts :wow:
> *


it looks like the trim from the regular skirt would fit on those..i wonder what they'd look like.

youd probably be the only dude out with skirts to the rocker :wow:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 27 2010, 01:43 PM~19432401
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 29 2010, 06:57 PM~19452696
> *it looks like the trim from the regular skirt would fit on those..i wonder what they'd look like.
> 
> youd probably be the only dude out with skirts to the rocker :wow:
> *


I wonder what they would look like too?

...and probably require a buick regal rearend swap! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 28 2010, 11:23 PM~19446251
> *niiiiiiccccccccee :biggrin:
> *


just tucked her in the garage :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 29 2010, 09:27 PM~19453844
> *just tucked her in the garage :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 29 2010, 10:27 PM~19453844
> *just tucked her in the garage :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GET NO PIC? :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 29 2010, 10:11 PM~19454225
> *I GET NO PIC? :angry:
> *


ILL SEND U A PHONE PIC, ITS ALL I GOT!!


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 29 2010, 09:27 PM~19453844
> *just tucked her in the garage :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGPHACE_@Dec 29 2010, 11:28 PM~19455307
> *CONGRATS HOMIE
> *


THANKS REE, YOU KNOW THE PLAN :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 29 2010, 09:27 PM~19453844
> *just tucked her in the garage :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Pics


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 29 2010, 09:16 PM~19453764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2010, 04:28 PM~19460561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2010, 04:34 PM~19460591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAUL, THOSE ARE COOL PICS.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 30 2010, 05:30 PM~19461002
> *SAUL, THOSE ARE COOL PICS.
> *


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

u[qote=Sir Lexxx,Nov 18 2010, 12:39 AM~19099129]
Que VIVA PADRINOS C.C.








[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:naughty: :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2010, 04:34 PM~19460591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:wow: :naughty: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2010, 04:28 PM~19460561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: YOU SHOULD HAVE KEPT THIS ONE SAUL!!!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Dec 29 2010, 07:50 PM~19453502
> *I wonder what they would look like too?
> 
> ...and probably require a buick regal rearend swap! :biggrin:
> *


haha i might eventually pick some up...for 139 its not that bad to see what theyd look like.


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 30 2010, 08:23 PM~19462485
> *haha i might eventually pick some up...for 139 its not that bad to see what theyd look like.
> *


Yeah, im thinking about some too for when im rolling the stocks and hubcaps


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 29 2010, 07:54 PM~19452674
> *man talk about profit..
> 
> if you pick up a set, let us know how they work out, ill be buying a pair for 2011 if all goes well
> *


no doubt
Yeah. i do plan on ordering some. Just a matter of time. 
Canadian dollar is at par now so its' time to order some shit or at least put some cash away.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 29 2010, 02:38 PM~19450021
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT :wow:
> *


cant take the credit. pretty sure i saw it first in this topic. only a couple pages back.


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG-CHILD_@Dec 19 2010, 11:01 PM~19371448
> *This is Big Child's Jefito and his '76 from back in the day.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Dec 30 2010, 10:33 PM~19463975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 30 2010, 07:47 PM~19462097
> *:nono:  YOU SHOULD HAVE KEPT THIS ONE SAUL!!!
> *


its in good hands the new owner should be busting out with it this coming year from what ive heard  straight old school :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC...SAN DIEGO........HAPPY NEW YEAR 2011...TO ALL G HOUSE FAMILY...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

dont know if this is helpful to my glasshouse brothers with T-TOPS but its worth a shot...they've also got cheap sunvisors for the rest of us.

http://www.autosunvisors.com/abs_headliners.htm

ABS MOLDED HEADLINERS FOR CARS WITH T-TOPS.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

i had a question? if u extend the top of the spindle that little ear where the ball joint goeswill you get a higher lockup like if u extend the a-arms or is it just to fix the camber? ive seen it done but forgot to ask the guy . my arms r chrome but not extended :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 30 2010, 10:01 PM~19464283
> *MEMBERS ONLY.CC...SAN DIEGO........HAPPY NEW YEAR 2011...TO ALL G HOUSE FAMILY...
> 
> 
> ...


wat type of setup u got in there 2 pumps 6 dumps ? wat reinforcing didu do


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

CHECK THESE OUT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 31 2010, 11:39 AM~19467585
> *CHECK THESE OUT
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT
> *


Those are nice!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2010, 11:00 PM~19464279
> *its in good hands the new owner should be busting out with it this coming year from what ive heard   straight old school  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Dec 30 2010, 10:33 PM~19463975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 31 2010, 11:39 AM~19467585
> *CHECK THESE OUT
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT
> *


I'll trade these for a set of Tru-rays


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 31 2010, 12:25 PM~19468070
> *I'll trade these for a set of Tru-rays
> *


That might not work in this case, sometimes cash is king...im just saying :dunno:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 31 2010, 01:25 PM~19468070
> *I'll trade these for a set of Tru-rays
> *


put these t tops on a visa card
sell your rays on here.
but here`s your chance to get t tops


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Not a bad price either for such a huge mod.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 31 2010, 02:51 PM~19469140
> *put these t tops on a visa card
> sell your rays on here.
> but here`s your chance to get t tops*


 :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR GLASSHOUSE FAMILY......*


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 31 2010, 05:09 PM~19470450
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR GLASSHOUSE FAMILY......
> 
> 
> ...


thats a big ass moon!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 31 2010, 02:51 PM~19469140
> *put these t tops on a visa card
> sell your rays on here.
> but here`s your chance to get t tops
> *


If I had a visa I wouldn't be gettin rid of the Tru-rays I'd get the t-tops and keep the rays but unfortunately that's a card is rather do without it gets me into to much trouble financially speaking


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 31 2010, 06:09 PM~19470450
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR GLASSHOUSE FAMILY......
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :wave:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

That's yours Phil?!!HAPPY NEW YEARS!!


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 31 2010, 07:09 PM~19470450
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR GLASSHOUSE FAMILY......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR GLASS HOUSE FAMILY!!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

"HAPPY NEW YEARS FROM YOUR HOMIE MR.GLASSHOUSE' HERE'S A LITTLE TASTE FOR THE NEW YEAR"


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO MY GLASSHOUSE FAM.FROM GT SIN CITY..............


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Dec 31 2010, 12:39 PM~19467585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always scared of buying incomplete kits... dunno why.

and happy new years to the people livin it now. i still got 15 mins to go


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Dec 19 2010, 08:06 AM~19366350
> *stripped my Glasshouse down about 4 months ago getting the body worked now
> 
> 
> ...


I dig "under construction" pics like this... :werd:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

HAPPY NEW YEARS FAM


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR !


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Jan 1 2011, 02:43 AM~19473016
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR !
> *


X1976!!!


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Dec 31 2010, 08:51 PM~19471595
> *"HAPPY NEW YEARS FROM YOUR HOMIE MR.GLASSHOUSE' HERE'S A LITTLE TASTE FOR THE NEW YEAR"
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 31 2010, 06:09 PM~19470450
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR GLASSHOUSE FAMILY......
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Happy glasshouse year


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Dec 31 2010, 09:51 PM~19471595
> *"HAPPY NEW YEARS FROM YOUR HOMIE MR.GLASSHOUSE' HERE'S A LITTLE TASTE FOR THE NEW YEAR"
> 
> 
> ...


Don't tease, looks sick bro


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Pulled the car out this morning, got it cleaned up and was ready to head out to the park to hang out with some of the fellas, just as im starting to drive off i get a damn flat  i did manage to take a pic before the minor mishap  








Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 1 2011, 01:11 PM~19474816
> *Don't tease, looks sick bro
> *


SOON HOMIE


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 1 2011, 03:42 PM~19475323
> *Pulled the car out this morning, got it cleaned up and was ready to head out to the park to hang out with some of the fellas, just as im starting to drive off i get a damn flat   i did manage to take a pic before the minor mishap
> 
> 
> ...


nice meeting you this morning! :biggrin:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 1 2011, 03:42 PM~19475323
> *Pulled the car out this morning, got it cleaned up and was ready to head out to the park to hang out with some of the fellas, just as im starting to drive off i get a damn flat   i did manage to take a pic before the minor mishap
> 
> 
> ...


shitty deals man. 
but the car is lookin sweet.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 1 2011, 03:13 PM~19475499
> *nice meeting you this morning! :biggrin:
> *


Good meeting you too Perry!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 1 2011, 02:42 PM~19475323
> *Pulled the car out this morning, got it cleaned up and was ready to head out to the park to hang out with some of the fellas, just as im starting to drive off i get a damn flat   i did manage to take a pic before the minor mishap
> 
> 
> ...


you still got it going on.. i tried to get my tag's Friday, or at least a one day 
moving permit for Saturday,, but no go.. :biggrin: oh well it was not meant to 
happen....

Any more pictures of the house's that busted out?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Found this pic of Boxers "MaryJane" on another topic


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Just my 75 "The White House" that I've got for sale. PM me if you got any questions.</span>*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Tha Barber (Dec 21, 2006)

Wondering if anyone could give me some advice on how to remove my kick panels. Im having trouble with the drivers side. Thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

there's one screw holding it on.... and the hood release cable is connected to it.... you'll need to unhook the cable at the latch and pull it through


----------



## Tha Barber (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 2 2011, 03:59 PM~19483443
> *there's one screw holding it on.... and the hood release cable is connected to it.... you'll need to unhook the cable at the latch and pull it through
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Tha Barber (Dec 21, 2006)

Does anyone have any pics of custom kick panels in a glasshouse?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 1 2011, 02:42 PM~19475323
> *Pulled the car out this morning, got it cleaned up and was ready to head out to the park to hang out with some of the fellas, just as im starting to drive off i get a damn flat   i did manage to take a pic before the minor mishap
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE :thumbsup: FLAT OR NO FLAT YOUR RIDE STILL LOOKIN GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK NOTICE U PUT SOME SKIRTS ON YOUR RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: t t t


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 2 2011, 08:19 PM~19485725
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE  :thumbsup: FLAT OR NO FLAT YOUR RIDE STILL LOOKIN GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK NOTICE U PUT SOME SKIRTS ON YOUR RIDE :thumbsup:
> *


Happy New Year to you as well, Thanks...I appreciate all the positive feedback, just trying to catch up to everyone else on here  I did put some skirts on, I've had for a few years now and decided it was time to throw'em on


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump from page 3..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 2 2011, 09:23 PM~19486433
> *Happy New Year to you as well, Thanks...I appreciate all the positive feedback, just trying to catch up to everyone else on here  I did put some skirts on, I've had for a few years now and decided it was time to throw'em on
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

GLASSHOUSE FEST TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2010, 04:28 PM~19460561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coming out this summer 2011 total redone :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2010, 04:30 PM~19460571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


almost had this one to but decide to take the 2nd glasshouse :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 31 2010, 09:31 AM~19466904
> *i had a question? if u extend the top of the spindle that little ear where the ball joint goeswill you get a higher lockup like if u extend the a-arms or is it just to fix the camber? ive seen it done but forgot to ask the guy .  my arms r chrome but not extended :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Jan 2 2011, 04:08 PM~19483528
> *Does anyone have any pics of custom kick panels in a glasshouse?
> *


Nothing fancy just something I trim'd up on short notice.Don't feel like paying $150-250 for some custom fiberglassed,these do the job just fine trust me!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

in my 74' I cut the hole for some 5 1/4 mb quarts and just had to twist the panel alittle to fit back... just covered the bottom half of the panel with carpet and bolted the screens/ring in place


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 3 2011, 11:19 PM~19497126
> *in my 74' I  cut the hole for some 5 1/4 mb quarts and just had to twist the panel alittle to fit back... just covered the bottom half of the panel with carpet and bolted the screens/ring in place
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:

I got a 12 spkr system & I swear all I hear are those MB Quartz in the kicc panels,feel like I wasted some money on speakers not needed.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> I GOT ONE OF THOSE :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jan 3 2011, 11:29 PM~19497208
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I got a 12 spkr system & I swear all I hear are those MB Quartz in the kicc panels,feel like I wasted some money on speakers not needed.
> *



:yes: :nicoderm: 

yup.... just had those... some 6x9's.... and two jl audio's in bazooka tubes.... sounded great


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 4 2011, 03:20 AM~19498100
> *:yes:  :nicoderm:
> 
> yup.... just had those... some 6x9's.... and two jl audio's in bazooka tubes.... sounded great
> *


i just got a 8 track


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

My rays are not for trade anymore


----------



## Tha Barber (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jan 3 2011, 10:55 PM~19496845
> *Nothing fancy just something I trim'd up on short notice.Don't feel like paying $150-250 for some custom fiberglassed,these do the job just fine trust me!
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get these from? :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 4 2011, 10:40 AM~19499771
> *My rays are not for trade anymore
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some pretty big tops!, camaro or trans am?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 4 2011, 01:32 PM~19500965
> *Those are some pretty big tops!, camaro or trans am?
> *


79 trans am


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 4 2011, 02:15 PM~19501228
> *79 trans am
> *


Are they gonna work out for you?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 4 2011, 02:25 PM~19501287
> *Are they gonna work out for you?
> *


I hope so


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 4 2011, 10:40 AM~19499771
> *My rays are not for trade anymore
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has some glasshouse parts for sale in his 2011 post


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 4 2011, 11:40 AM~19499771
> *My rays are not for trade anymore
> 
> 
> ...


nice stuff man... Those look real good. let us know how it goes. Id love to have glass that big in the roof.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Jan 4 2011, 10:51 AM~19499851
> *Where did you get these from? :biggrin:
> *


Ebay.Make sure you do all the trimming before hand and then paint.


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Dec 30 2010, 10:33 PM~19463975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it was a honored to work on Big Child's car ! We worked weekends and late nights to finish his ride for his birthday. Happy Birthday Big Child , now we will start late nights and weekends on my 74 glasshouse . Big Childs Jefito will start spraying some bling bling on my ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tha Barber (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jan 4 2011, 06:08 PM~19503423
> *Ebay.Make sure you do all the trimming before hand and then paint.
> *


What are they off of?


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

This is my 74 glasshouse Big Childs Jefito will be spraying my ride !


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

> > I GOT ONE OF THOSE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Where did you get that? I've been lookin for a 75


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 4 2011, 10:40 AM~19499771
> *My rays are not for trade anymore
> 
> 
> ...


these are too big and curvy i dont think its going to work :dunno:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 4 2011, 06:44 PM~19503814
> *these are too big and curvy i dont think its going to work :dunno:
> *


Didn't wanna be the one to say it!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 4 2011, 06:44 PM~19503814
> *these are too big and curvy i dont think its going to work :dunno:
> *



just gotta put the giant firebird on the hood :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

question for anyone whos ever done the 76 update, do i need the corners?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jan 4 2011, 08:04 PM~19504071
> *question for anyone whos ever done the 76 update, do i need the corners?
> *


Which corners? 

If this helps you more or less need everything from the doors forward. 75 caprice 76 impala you can get away with swapping out the header panel but from what I've read is the core support is a lil different and needs a bit of trimming to make it work.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 4 2011, 03:15 PM~19501228
> *79 trans am
> *


WONT FIT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 4 2011, 09:30 PM~19505201
> *WONT FIT
> *


I SENT YOU THE LINK TO THE CORRECT SET
WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 4 2011, 07:03 PM~19504059
> *just gotta put the giant firebird on the hood :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Jan 4 2011, 04:50 PM~19501990
> *tjones has some glasshouse parts for sale in his  2011 post
> *


CHECK IT OUT FOR HARD TO FIND PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 4 2011, 07:03 PM~19504059
> *just gotta put the giant firebird on the hood :biggrin:
> *


GO BANDIT!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73 texas top less_@Jan 4 2011, 06:36 PM~19503711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

hey homies i got a front end for a 1976 impala pm if you need one


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jan 4 2011, 06:04 PM~19504071
> *question for anyone whos ever done the 76 update, do i need the corners?
> *


yes you need the corners and also trim core support where the headlights go :thumbsup: i got corners to!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 73 texas top less_@Jan 4 2011, 06:36 PM~19503711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## squatted94 (Jan 19, 2009)

My 75 in the werks.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 texas top less+Jan 4 2011, 07:36 PM~19503711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wheels...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73 texas top less_@Jan 4 2011, 06:36 PM~19503711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOOD MORNING G/HOUSE GUYS!
LONG BEACH SWAP THIS WEEKEND.
I SHOULD BE ABLE TO HEAD OUT!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 5 2011, 08:39 AM~19509304
> *
> *


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Probably a repost....






























Does anybody got MORE pics of this ragtop?? Like the paintjob...want
to see more of it


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Jan 5 2011, 03:30 PM~19512417
> *Probably a repost....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Something new for this Spring/Summer


















lmk what you guys think


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2011, 05:20 PM~19513436
> *Something new for this Spring/Summer
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2011, 05:20 PM~19513436
> *Something new for this Spring/Summer
> 
> 
> ...


NICE , do yall have it in 4x / im a big boy :rofl: :yessad: :h5:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2011, 04:20 PM~19513436
> *Something new for this Spring/Summer
> 
> 
> ...


nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2011, 04:20 PM~19513436
> *Something new for this Spring/Summer
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 texas top less_@Jan 5 2011, 04:33 PM~19513576
> *NICE , do yall have it in 4x / im a big boy :rofl:  :yessad:  :h5:
> *



ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2011, 05:20 PM~19513436
> *Something new for this Spring/Summer
> 
> 
> ...


ILL TAKE 1 OF EACH 3 OR 4X WHATEVER YOU GOT :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 5 2011, 05:52 PM~19513819
> *ILL TAKE 1 OF EACH 3 OR 4X WHATEVER YOU GOT :thumbsup:
> *


Should be the official glasshouse picnic shirt 
I'll take 1 each in a 3x


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2011, 06:20 PM~19513436
> *Something new for this Spring/Summer
> 
> 
> ...


looks wicked man.
what you lookin at for cost?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Jan 5 2011, 04:30 PM~19512417
> *Probably a repost....
> 
> 
> ...


either way. fine ass ride


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Jan 5 2011, 03:30 PM~19512417
> *Probably a repost....
> 
> 
> ...


WAS FOR SALE A LITTLE WHILE AGO IN THE VEHICLES TOPIC, GUYS UP NOR CAL


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2011, 04:20 PM~19513436
> *Something new for this Spring/Summer
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro hope u make big boy sizes lol lmk where i can get one


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2011, 05:20 PM~19513436
> *Something new for this Spring/Summer
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn! where do i get one!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll be doing 2x-4x tall.. Once I have more info I'll let you fellas know.

Thanks,

Stickz


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2011, 10:13 PM~19517028
> *I'll be doing 2x-4x tall.. Once I have more info I'll let you fellas know.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

stolen pic from another topic of My Girl at New Years :cheesy:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2011, 05:20 PM~19513436
> *Something new for this Spring/Summer
> 
> 
> ...


2 of each XL.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 6 2011, 12:48 AM~19518072
> *stolen pic from another topic of My Girl at New Years  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Jan 5 2011, 08:51 PM~19515244
> *:wow:  Damn! where do i get one!
> *


x2


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2011, 07:20 PM~19513436
> *Something new for this Spring/Summer
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: I'll be puttin in an order when they're ready for sure


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 5 2011, 11:48 PM~19518072
> *stolen pic from another topic of My Girl at New Years  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 5 2011, 06:03 PM~19514636
> *WAS FOR SALE A LITTLE WHILE AGO IN THE VEHICLES TOPIC, GUYS UP NOR CAL
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 6 2011, 08:48 AM~19518072
> *stolen pic from another topic of My Girl at New Years  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Very, very NICE :biggrin: 

Luv the big booty!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 5 2011, 11:48 PM~19518072
> *stolen pic from another topic of My Girl at New Years  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Mines just chilling in the garage


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2011, 04:20 PM~19513436
> *Something new for this Spring/Summer
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :thumbsup: gimmie that!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2011, 11:13 PM~19517028
> *I'll be doing 2x-4x tall.. Once I have more info I'll let you fellas know.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 6 2011, 02:34 PM~19522494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

76 CAPRICE FOR SALE :wow: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=576167&hl=


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 6 2011, 02:34 PM~19522494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice....can't wait to have mine chillin like that


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jan 6 2011, 08:02 AM~19519648
> *:worship: I'll be puttin in an order when they're ready for sure
> *


 :thumbsup: me 2


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2011, 10:13 PM~19517028
> *I'll be doing 2x-4x tall.. Once I have more info I'll let you fellas know.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


hell yeaa bro
iwill gett 2 of each 4x ima big boy :rofl: :yessad:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 6 2011, 01:34 PM~19522494
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:  

THATS NICE


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Happy new year brothers been busy with work and laptop is dead so I haven't been on much.
I was hoping if any of you all have a link to 74-76 bodymount bolts and bushings(ragghouse)??
I'm surfing on my iPhone and it's a real pain in the ass to properly surf the web. I would appreciate any help!!thanks...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2011, 11:13 PM~19517028
> *I'll be doing 2x-4x tall.. Once I have more info I'll let you fellas know.
> Thanks,Stickz*


DOes this mean no *XL* sizes? Any other colors besides blue or gray? I'm diggin the artwork for sure..


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Jan 6 2011, 06:56 PM~19524792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Thanks guys


----------



## Tha Barber (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2011, 05:20 PM~19513436
> *Something new for this Spring/Summer
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be ordering 1 of each color in 4x. Will you be getting red??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fuckin awesome.... just figured out how to post pics from iPhone :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 7 2011, 02:39 AM~19528649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 7 2011, 01:39 AM~19528649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Jan 7 2011, 01:05 AM~19527614
> *I'll be ordering 1 of each color in 4x. Will you be getting red??
> *


We'll see


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 7 2011, 02:40 AM~19528653
> *fuckin awesome.... just figured out how to post pics from iPhone  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 5 2011, 06:20 PM~19513436
> *Something new for this Spring/Summer
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice shirts i would take one of each :thumbsup:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 7 2011, 01:40 AM~19528653
> *fuckin awesome.... just figured out how to post pics from iPhone  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: PASS ME THE INFO I KEEP TRYIN TO DO THE SAME BUT B4 I TROW MY PHONE I JUST QUIT!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Jan 7 2011, 12:30 PM~19531206
> *
> 
> :biggrin: PASS ME THE INFO I KEEP TRYIN TO DO THE SAME BUT B4 I TROW MY PHONE I JUST QUIT!!
> *



Photobucket on the app store


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 5 2011, 11:48 PM~19518072
> *stolen pic from another topic of My Girl at New Years  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn foolio where you been hidin, aint been in here for a minute....

shits looking good as always....


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 7 2011, 02:39 AM~19528649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


supremes :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Jan 7 2011, 01:34 PM~19531812
> *supremes :0
> *


rockets :yes:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 6 2011, 12:48 AM~19518072
> *stolen pic from another topic of My Girl at New Years  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 7 2011, 12:47 PM~19531391
> *Photobucket on the app store
> *



works real nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 7 2011, 03:39 AM~19528649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good man.


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 7 2011, 01:39 AM~19528649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## hitman*USMC (Jun 1, 2010)

hey fellas still got a 74 glasshouse for sale 1500


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 6 2011, 09:26 PM~19525931
> *DOes this mean no XL sizes? Any other colors besides blue or gray? I'm diggin the artwork for sure..
> *


??
NO XL`S?
:angry:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

saw some t-tops for sale in Toronto canada for sale. 
On kijiji, from a 79 buick i think. 
dunno if they will work but if anyone is interested. they there..
cept.. i cant find the add anymore. lol.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 7 2011, 04:39 AM~19528649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

GOOD LOOKIN LEARN SOMETHING NEW :cheesy: 
NOW I CAN KEEP U GUYS POSTED ON MY PROJECT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Jan 7 2011, 08:21 PM~19535541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 7 2011, 09:33 PM~19535012
> *??
> NO XL`S?
> :angry:
> *


Yeah there will be XL Talls too..Im putting more focus on bigger sizes because alot of my clientele are big homies. I leaning towards White, Grey, Blue, and Red shirts.

XL-4X TALL for now.. More info soon. Thanks fellas,

Stickz :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 7 2011, 11:19 PM~19536584
> *Yeah there will be XL Talls too..Im putting more focus on bigger sizes because alot of my clientele are big homies. I leaning towards White, Grey, Blue, and Red shirts.
> 
> XL-4X TALL for now.. More info soon. Thanks fellas,
> ...


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 6 2011, 12:48 AM~19518072
> *stolen pic from another topic of My Girl at New Years  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


*Chilling at the Majestics New Years Picnic.  *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup Smurf.....


glasshouse looks great :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz+Jan 5 2011, 05:20 PM~19513436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sick,, extra clean.. we want to see her with thigh warmers!


Got my riding pass yesterday.. (after two years)


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 8 2011, 01:57 AM~19538164
> *i want i want.. two blue and two white.. 3x tall... :biggrin:
> sick,, extra clean..  we want to see her with thigh warmers!
> Got my riding pass yesterday.. (after two years)
> ...


 :thumbsup: tags are like having your trip slip signed


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 7 2011, 11:20 PM~19537542
> *Chilling at the Majestics New Years Picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: clean ass house!!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 6 2011, 01:20 AM~19513436
> *Something new for this Spring/Summer
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

Will you be printing some S and M too?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 8 2011, 12:20 AM~19537542
> *Chilling at the Majestics New Years Picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil dean_@Jan 8 2011, 03:45 AM~19538216
> *:thumbsup: tags are like having your trip slip signed
> *


 yes sir.. :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

hno: How much reinforcement do I need for my GHOUSE it's gonna B a daily but I want to B able to hit 3 wheel?? What about ur top a arms & rears what u guys runnin with??? :dunno:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

still up fopr grabs........

Glasshouse interior seat moldings. Perfect condition,no dents or dings.Can be used as is for a street car but will need to be polished for show.Pm ,email at [email protected] 

$75 set plus shipping


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Select your files

1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

got the hood also couldnt put the pic


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

:dunno: :werd:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

for sale got the whole front end


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

ANOTHER SET OF T TOP'S CLEAN CONDITION 
































714-371-5654


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 8 2011, 12:20 AM~19537542
> *Chilling at the Majestics New Years Picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie! hey i got a line on a guy that could take some inches away from the gas tank so it doesn't drag! he just did a dude that i knows mini truck! im going to do mine soon let you know how it gos


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 8 2011, 01:20 AM~19537542
> *[
> 
> 
> ...





Clean as fuc homie!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 8 2011, 09:44 PM~19543804
> *ANOTHER SET OF T TOP'S CLEAN CONDITION
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Jan 8 2011, 08:18 PM~19543561
> *got the hood also couldnt put the pic
> 
> 
> ...


Good seller, I got the trunk lid from him which was in perfect condition and excellent price.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 9 2011, 12:46 AM~19545874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thats the way we roll


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats a bad ass glasshouse Individuals


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 9 2011, 01:46 AM~19545874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE  IS THAT A FOR SALE SIGN ON THE QRTR WINDOW?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Jan 8 2011, 12:20 AM~19537542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 9 2011, 01:48 AM~19545882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 9 2011, 10:11 AM~19547240
> *THATS NICE              IS THAT A FOR SALE SIGN ON THE QRTR WINDOW?
> *


 :nono: he just has a picture of m jackson in the window


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 9 2011, 10:08 AM~19547220
> *Thats a bad ass glasshouse Individuals
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bro we got a few more about to touch down soon


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 8 2011, 09:47 PM~19543820
> *whats up homie!    hey i got a line on a guy that could take some inches away from the gas tank so it doesn't drag! he just did a dude that i knows mini truck! im going to do mine soon let you know how it gos
> *


*Q-Vo Stray was good chopping it up with you at the Picnic Homie. Good looking out Big Dog, let me know. 
As soon as i have a little extra time i'm going to try out a couple things i have in mind to fix that problem too, want to be able to haul ass down the freeway laid out and with out the gas tank hitting every fucking where :biggrin:  Keep me posted.  *


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

got these doors for sale 74 75 76 ghouse


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Jan 10 2011, 12:14 AM~19553603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where you at?
price?


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 7 2011, 02:39 AM~19528649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talking about
right der.

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

here is one for all the haters lol
since i couldn't sell it i decided to built a HATER 
here is my progress 
put 24's and a 7" lift last weekend :0 










:0 










:0 

before lift










:0 


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 10 2011, 09:08 AM~19554982
> *here is one for all the haters lol
> since i couldn't sell it i decided to built a HATER
> here is my progress
> ...


MAN HOMIE!! we still in this mess we call DONKS?...thought it came and gone?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 8 2011, 09:44 PM~19543804
> *ANOTHER SET OF T TOP'S CLEAN CONDITION
> 
> 
> ...


  
nice stuff man.\
These things are popping up all over the place. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 10 2011, 10:08 AM~19554982
> *here is one for all the haters lol
> since i couldn't sell it i decided to built a HATER
> here is my progress
> ...


haha.. 
its your name on the plate man.. do what you want.. 
... But this is the glasshousefest...


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

STARTED MY OWN PROJECT TOPIC FAR FROM DONE 
ILL B OUT THER ONE DAY


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 10 2011, 09:44 AM~19555216
> *haha..
> its your name on the plate man.. do what you want..
> ... But this is the glasshousefest...
> *


its also a web site
pepes21.com

this is my other car


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Jan 6 2011, 01:08 AM~19518608
> *2 of each XL.
> *


i hope your gonna carry FATBOY sizes... lol


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 6 2011, 02:34 PM~19522494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this? is it kandy wild cherry?


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Dec 30 2010, 10:33 PM~19463975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


growing up around the leal family is what made me want to build a glasshouse... i gotta give it up to tha O.G.s of the tejano lowrider scene.. keep up the good work see ya'll in odessa next year..


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

So I'm thinkin about removing the trim and bumperetts off my bumpers, is there a bunch of holes underneath, or is it better to just leave it?


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 10 2011, 01:20 PM~19556801
> *So I'm thinkin about removing the trim and bumperetts off my bumpers, is there a bunch of holes underneath, or is it better to just leave it?
> *


square holes bro you got to pretty well take out the core and usually replace those chrome bolts that that will fit in there.....i need a whole bunch rite now im not sure how much they cost each prolly around 3 to 5 bucks 
i dont think you can remove the rubber with out rechromeing the bumpers it doesnt come off all that easy at least not up here in the north good luck


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Is a '75 as big as a '76.

Interior and exterior?? There bigger and wider then a 64 impala, I think


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jan 10 2011, 02:28 PM~19556858
> *square holes bro you got to pretty well take out the core and usually replace those chrome bolts that that will fit in there.....i need a whole bunch rite now im not sure how much they cost each prolly around 3 to 5 bucks
> i dont think you can remove the rubber with out rechromeing the bumpers it doesnt come off all that easy at least not up here in the north good luck
> *


Hmm damn my bumpers are really nice just wanted to make the front a little smoother oh well


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pepes21+Jan 10 2011, 11:15 AM~19555504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i remember that one. "fable creature"?
how is the dash work on that coming?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Jan 10 2011, 12:16 PM~19555948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sweet paint scheme.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 10 2011, 04:16 PM~19558215
> *yeah i remember that one. "fable creature"?
> how is the dash work on that coming?
> *


trying to keep it on the DL till i finish it cause as soon as i finish it im selling it


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 10 2011, 10:08 AM~19554982
> *here is one for all the haters lol
> since i couldn't sell it i decided to built a HATER
> here is my progress
> ...


Get that bullshit out of here


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jan 10 2011, 02:28 PM~19556858
> *square holes bro you got to pretty well take out the core and usually replace those chrome bolts that that will fit in there.....i need a whole bunch rite now im not sure how much they cost each prolly around 3 to 5 bucks
> i dont think you can remove the rubber with out rechromeing the bumpers it doesnt come off all that easy at least not up here in the north good luck*


 :nosad: :angry: It's glued on there with some kind of space-age polymer that is damn near impossible to get loose!!! Like that bumper strip is holding the whole car together or something...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 10 2011, 01:20 PM~19556801
> *So I'm thinkin about removing the trim and bumperetts off my bumpers, is there a bunch of holes underneath, or is it better to just leave it?
> *


*YOU CAN GO DOWN AND GRAB SOME CARRIAGE BOLTS FROM THE HARDWARE STORE AND CHROME THEM OR JUST REUSE YOURS FROM THE RUBBER STRIP CUZZ THATS ALL THEY ARE (DON'T LEAVE THE HOLES THERE,LOOK LIKE CRAP).I REUSED MINE AND HAD THEM POLISHED...MOLDED/SMOOTHED OUT BUMPER GUARDS AS WELL!*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jan 10 2011, 06:50 PM~19559094
> *YOU CAN GO DOWN AND GRAB SOME CARRIAGE BOLTS FROM THE HARDWARE STORE AND CHROME THEM OR JUST REUSE YOURS FROM THE RUBBER STRIP CUZZ THATS ALL THEY ARE (DON'T LEAVE THE HOLES THERE,LOOK LIKE CRAP).I REUSED MINE AND HAD THEM POLISHED...MOLDED/SMOOTHED OUT BUMPER GUARDS AS WELL!
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks homie that looks really good with the bumper guards without the rubber


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 10 2011, 07:46 PM~19559059
> *:nosad:  :angry:  It's glued on there with some kind of space-age polymer that is damn near impossible to get loose!!! Like that bumper strip is holding the whole car together or something...
> *


THAT GLUE AINT NO JOKE.


too bad they didnt make the rear bumper fillers that strong.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jan 10 2011, 04:50 PM~19559094
> *YOU CAN GO DOWN AND GRAB SOME CARRIAGE BOLTS FROM THE HARDWARE STORE AND CHROME THEM OR JUST REUSE YOURS FROM THE RUBBER STRIP CUZZ THATS ALL THEY ARE (DON'T LEAVE THE HOLES THERE,LOOK LIKE CRAP).I REUSED MINE AND HAD THEM POLISHED...MOLDED/SMOOTHED OUT BUMPER GUARDS AS WELL!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

UFL= USO FOR LIFE
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 10 2011, 07:56 PM~19560518
> *UFL= USO FOR LIFE
> :biggrin:
> *


  Nice Observation UCE!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 10 2011, 08:10 PM~19559302
> *THAT GLUE AINT NO JOKE.
> too bad they didnt make the rear bumper fillers that strong.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 10 2011, 09:08 AM~19554982
> *here is one for all the haters lol
> since i couldn't sell it i decided to built a HATER
> here is my progress
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jan 10 2011, 08:04 PM~19560655
> * Nice Observation UCE!
> *


HE IS QUITE OBSERVANT BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN+Jan 5 2011, 11:48 PM~19518072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



any more pics of either car :wow:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 10 2011, 09:08 AM~19554982
> *here is one for all the haters lol
> since i couldn't sell it i decided to built a HATER
> here is my progress
> ...


if its still available come tax time i just might take it off your hands


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 8 2011, 08:44 PM~19543804
> *ANOTHER SET OF T TOP'S CLEAN CONDITION
> 
> 
> ...


mine should be here by the end of the week :biggrin:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 10 2011, 12:20 PM~19556801
> *So I'm thinkin about removing the trim and bumperetts off my bumpers, is there a bunch of holes underneath, or is it better to just leave it?
> *


the bumberettes easyly unbolt,the rubber trim you will have to take the bumper framing off then heat where the rubber is on the inside then while heating use a putty knife to remove trim ,its easier said than done good luck hno: :yessad:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

[three hundred for both doors homies iam in las vegas also


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 10 2011, 09:08 AM~19554982
> *here is one for all the haters lol
> since i couldn't sell it i decided to built a HATER
> here is my progress
> ...


HATER! who on here the glasshouse fest could ever hate on that? to be hated would mean that we all here want it! we envy it! lust for it! but guess what none of us here envy or want that big rim shit for ourselves thats why we dont want that it on here! simple as that! no HATIN!!! going on here at all!
and on the last note! LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA has always set trends! we dont follow other states trends they follow ours!!!!!!
my 2 cents!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Jan 10 2011, 09:53 PM~19562147
> *[three hundred for both doors homies iam in las vegas also
> *


someone is trying to get rich of of 2 doors! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 10 2011, 04:19 PM~19558259
> *thats a sweet paint scheme.
> *


thanx homie


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 10 2011, 09:08 AM~19554982
> *here is one for all the haters lol
> since i couldn't sell it i decided to built a HATER
> here is my progress
> ...


KEEP PUSHING HOMIE' PUT A PIC OF YOUR ORANGE ONE


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 10 2011, 10:04 PM~19561508
> *mine should be here by the end of the week :biggrin:
> *


post pics!


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 10 2011, 10:57 PM~19562823
> *HATER! who on here the glasshouse fest could ever hate on that?  to be hated would mean that we all here want it! we envy it! lust for it! but guess what  none of us here envy or want that big rim shit for ourselves thats why we dont want that it on here! simple as that! no HATIN!!! going on here at all!
> and on the last note!  LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA has always set trends! we dont follow other states trends they follow ours!!!!!!
> my 2 cents!
> *


thank you
that is exactly what i am saying "hatin" yeah
see to hate is to talk about IT weather good or bad. envy is too want someone else's shit. everyone follows other people cause they have this or that and thats why they want what other people have and sometimes they CAN'T have it 
me personally i think i stand alone i do shit people don't have (some people say i go against the wind) i say i don't follow the crowd 
never been that way 
here is a taste of my stuff 
hate it or love it 
IT'S MY STYLE 
#1









#2









#3









#4

















i can keep on


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 11 2011, 11:09 AM~19565186
> *thank you
> that is exactly what i am saying "hatin" yeah
> see to hate is to talk about IT weather good or bad. envy is too want someone else's shit. everyone follows  other people cause they have this or that and thats why they want what other people have and sometimes they CAN'T have it
> ...


read the topic title...LOWRIDERS ONLY, NO DONKS.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

my post of my "donk" was never to insult any of you. i have owned "glasshouses" since I've been 14 even when i lived in MIAMI. but i've always posted in this topic my project(s) progress and my final ride 
i have attended a lot more glasshouse fest WITH A GLASSHOUSE than most of you here who post but never show or don't even have one no disrespect to most of you. a glasshouse rider is a glasshouse rider for life weather you like it low high, stock or custom. that is your personal opinion just like colors some of you like pink some don't LOL jk but you get my point. but if alot of you feel that way about . my post that's cool just like a car club i was in before a bunch of shit talkers they prettending they are your friends but behind your back they are stabbing you not to putting anyone on BLAST 
i'm used to it 
some of you took offense to my post and i apologize if i insulted anyone here


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

NEXT WEEK I WILL PARTING OUT THIS 76 CAPRICE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 11 2011, 02:43 PM~19567636
> *NEXT WEEK I WILL PARTING OUT THIS 76 CAPRICE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED
> 
> 
> ...



Parting out, you are kidding, right? PM me so I can save this ride.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84+Jan 11 2011, 01:43 PM~19567636-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but just in case...i need that header and grill,the front wheel well trim, hows the door panels?

PM me


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 11 2011, 02:08 PM~19567339
> *my post of my "donk" was never to insult any of you. i have owned "glasshouses" since I've been 14 even when i lived in MIAMI. but i've always posted in this topic my project(s) progress and my final ride
> i have attended a lot more glasshouse fest WITH A GLASSHOUSE than most of you here who post but never show or don't even have one  no disrespect to most of you. a glasshouse rider is a glasshouse rider for life weather you like it low high, stock or custom. that is your personal opinion just like colors some of you like pink some don't LOL jk but you get my point. but if alot of you feel that way about . my post that's cool just like a car club i was in before a bunch of shit talkers they prettending they are your friends but behind your back they are stabbing you not to putting anyone on BLAST
> i'm used to it
> ...


no worries bro, you have to realize most of thses glasshouse builders are og riders, alot of old school riders like myself are just used to lowriders and when this donk craze came out its like dam,why. to each his own but like the topic says lowriders only. take pride in what you build no matter how you build it. 
*spook*


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 10 2011, 10:58 PM~19562830
> *someone is trying to get rich of of 2 doors! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 11 2011, 09:09 AM~19565186
> *thank you
> that is exactly what i am saying "hatin" yeah
> see to hate is to talk about IT weather good or bad. envy is too want someone else's shit. everyone follows  other people cause they have this or that and thats why they want what other people have and sometimes they CAN'T have it
> ...


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 11 2011, 09:09 AM~19565186
> *thank you
> that is exactly what i am saying "hatin" yeah
> see to hate is to talk about IT weather good or bad. envy is too want someone else's shit. everyone follows  other people cause they have this or that and thats why they want what other people have and sometimes they CAN'T have it
> ...


WHAT DO ALL MY GLASSHOUSE PEOPLE THINK ABOUT THE HEADLIGHTS ON #1? IM NOT FEELING THE PAINTED BUMPER BUT THOSE HEADLIGHTS LOOK PRETTY CLEAN.. WHAT DO YALL THINK? GIVE ME SUM FEED BACK..


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

was up glasshousee lovers 
i have a question will a 73 doors fit on a 74 impala  :dunno:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 texas top less_@Jan 11 2011, 05:30 PM~19569606
> *was up glasshousee lovers
> i have a question will a 73 doors fit on a 74 impala   :dunno:
> *


yes 71 -76 are the same doors


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Jan 11 2011, 06:49 PM~19569795
> *yes 71 -76 are the same doors
> *


thanks bro :wave: :nicoderm: :run:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 11 2011, 03:23 PM~19568028
> *no worries bro, you have to realize most of thses glasshouse builders are og riders, alot of old school riders like myself are just used to lowriders and when this donk craze came out its like dam,why.  to each his own but like the topic says lowriders only. take pride in what you build no matter how you build it.
> *spook*
> *


i trully understand what your saying in regards to O.G. ive never been able to have something O.G. except that blue one and i only saved that O.G. cause of the original equipment it came with but that said. thank you for understanding what i am saying.
i just didn;t understand why all of the sudden all that comments towards me just cause i decided to built something different being in this topic for as long as ive been a mbr and attended all glasshouse fest picnics and getting to know ALOT of you guys 
i know its wrong i never really liked the look of the way they built it in the east coast with those m&m labels tapponds and shit i will admit it does look like a truck LOL but ive never built one and i just thought it would be cool if i deside to change it i have a hydro set up (3 pumps) and batts and a set of 13's sitting in my back yard so is not something that i cant change


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 11 2011, 08:45 PM~19570418
> *i trully understand what your saying in regards to O.G. ive never been able to have something O.G. except that blue one and i only saved that O.G. cause of the original equipment it came with but that said. thank you for understanding what i am saying.
> i just didn;t understand why all of the sudden all that comments towards me just cause i decided to built something different being in this topic for as long as ive been a mbr and attended all glasshouse fest picnics and getting to know ALOT of you guys
> i know its wrong i never really liked the look of the way they built it in the east coast with those m&m labels tapponds  and shit i will admit it does look like a truck LOL but ive never built one and i just thought it would be cool if i deside to change it i have a hydro set up (3 pumps) and batts and a set of 13's sitting in my back yard so is not something that i cant change
> *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Jan 11 2011, 12:06 AM~19562904
> *thanx homie
> *


  

im nor normally a fan of anthying more then one color and some lines.. but every now and then i see a paint job that all i can do is sit and stare for what feels like forever. haha..


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

looking for right front filler extension 76 caprice


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 11 2011, 09:09 AM~19565186
> *thank you
> that is exactly what i am saying "hatin" yeah
> see to hate is to talk about IT weather good or bad. envy is too want someone else's shit. everyone follows  other people cause they have this or that and thats why they want what other people have and sometimes they CAN'T have it
> ...


pepe u build what u want how ever u want! we all know this, but this page is for discussing low rider glasshouses! it seemed you put it out there to pump us all up, especially with the hater thing!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

ur ride would look perfect with some skirt moldings Saul..........:roflmao:


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 8 2011, 08:05 PM~19543474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 11 2011, 01:43 PM~19567636
> *NEXT WEEK I WILL PARTING OUT THIS 76 CAPRICE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED
> 
> 
> ...


wats wrong with it ?? pm me $$


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

:drama: people that ride glass houses shouldnt throw stones but that
donk style in no bueno.
that last glass house i sold the burgundy 
76 is going up for sale again will post recent pictures soon.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 11 2011, 09:45 PM~19570418
> *east coast
> *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 11 2011, 07:45 PM~19570418
> * east coast
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 11 2011, 02:43 PM~19567636
> *NEXT WEEK I WILL PARTING OUT THIS 76 CAPRICE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED
> 
> 
> ...


Underneath that vinyl is the regular triangular window right?


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

Alright fellas I have a dash pad for sale $100 + shipping. it's brand new still in the plastic bag it came in and box.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

EAST COAST


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey do hood hinges off a 72 impala fit on a 75 ,or 76 caprice


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 11 2011, 07:45 PM~19570418
> *i trully understand what your saying in regards to O.G. ive never been able to have something O.G. except that blue one and i only saved that O.G. cause of the original equipment it came with but that said. thank you for understanding what i am saying.
> i just didn;t understand why all of the sudden all that comments towards me just cause i decided to built something different being in this topic for as long as ive been a mbr and attended all glasshouse fest picnics and getting to know ALOT of you guys
> i know its wrong i never really liked the look of the way they built it in the east coast with those m&m labels tapponds  and shit i will admit it does look like a truck LOL but ive never built one and i just thought it would be cool if i deside to change it i have a hydro set up (3 pumps) and batts and a set of 13's sitting in my back yard so is not something that i cant change
> *


watever u decide to do ill still ride with u even if mines on 14s big dawg


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> *YOU CAN GO DOWN AND GRAB SOME CARRIAGE BOLTS FROM THE HARDWARE STORE AND CHROME THEM OR JUST REUSE YOURS FROM THE RUBBER STRIP CUZZ THATS ALL THEY ARE (DON'T LEAVE THE HOLES THERE,LOOK LIKE CRAP).I REUSED MINE AND HAD THEM POLISHED...MOLDED/SMOOTHED OUT BUMPER GUARDS AS WELL!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 11 2011, 09:23 PM~19570823
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Oh and i got this header panel for sale. great shape!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

beautiful rides homies :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jan 12 2011, 10:05 AM~19574476
> *EAST COAST
> 
> 
> ...


dam...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> > *YOU CAN GO DOWN AND GRAB SOME CARRIAGE BOLTS FROM THE HARDWARE STORE AND CHROME THEM OR JUST REUSE YOURS FROM THE RUBBER STRIP CUZZ THATS ALL THEY ARE (DON'T LEAVE THE HOLES THERE,LOOK LIKE CRAP).I REUSED MINE AND HAD THEM POLISHED...MOLDED/SMOOTHED OUT BUMPER GUARDS AS WELL!*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 12 2011, 05:31 PM~19578103
> *mayne....ride is sick
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm posting these parts for a friend, he's asking $160.. for all
they fit 70's chevy cars like carprice, impalas and maybe g-body's not
too sure?? pm for more info.. Thanks


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 12 2011, 06:02 PM~19578428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 12 2011, 05:09 PM~19578472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 12 2011, 06:02 PM~19578428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


George Gayton still owns the red one on top.....still clean as hell too


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 12 2011, 07:58 PM~19579659
> *George Gayton still owns the red one on top.....still clean as hell too
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 12 2011, 07:10 PM~19579102
> *:h5:
> *


package on it's way


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## ORANGE 75 G-HOUSE (Jan 6, 2011)

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w255/yo..._4919111_n1.jpg 
 my 75


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jan 12 2011, 10:47 AM~19574339
> *Underneath that vinyl is the regular triangular window right?
> *


not a 100 percent sure. But i'll say yes. 
i am pretty sure i have read on here that that style of top/window was a dearler installed option.
So under that window is the normal triangle one that makes it a glasshouse.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ORANGE 75 G-HOUSE_@Jan 12 2011, 10:41 PM~19581148
> *http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w255/yo..._4919111_n1.jpg
> my 75
> *












sweet ride man.


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

MY RIDE
























MY BACK YARD LOOKS LIKE A BIG FUCKIN PUZZLE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I know the feeling bro :uh: :cheesy: 

it's get way worse... before it gets better...I got half at my pad and half at my moms.... :wow:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ORANGE 75 G-HOUSE_@Jan 12 2011, 08:41 PM~19581148
> *http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w255/yo..._4919111_n1.jpg
> my 75
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE :wow:  uffin: :420:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 6 2011, 02:34 PM~19522494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit looks super wet :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Verry Nice  


Thanks everybody for the props,,, ....been working to much to keep up


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 12 2011, 12:06 AM~19572641
> *ur ride would look perfect with some skirt moldings Saul..........:roflmao:
> *


for sure i get to go get them from u :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 13 2011, 12:44 AM~19583294
> *for sure i get to go get them from u  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 

(  i need to grab them seat trims he has...)


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT

page 3 :angry:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Any pics of the glasshouse from Traffic CC???


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Jan 13 2011, 01:43 AM~19583285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not a "pop-up"... :happysad: lol I really like the Truspoke thats tucking under the skirt..


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Jan 12 2011, 08:53 PM~19581313
> *MY RIDE
> 
> 
> ...


SO NOW THAT THE FRAME IS NAKED WHAT KIND OF REINFORCEMENT SHOULD I HAVE DONE TO THIS FULL WRAP OR STRESS POINTS ?? NEED SOME HINTS WHAT U GUYS R RUNNIN WITH :naughty:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

fellas, if i would swap my complete front suspension from arms spindles steering link from a 80-90's caddy, what advantages would i get from my stock? and would it fit without any mods.?


----------



## SPILL THE WINE (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

:wave: uffin: :420:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 30 2010, 04:28 PM~19460561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will be posting pics of the glasshouse soon puro oldschool


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 13 2011, 05:38 PM~19588862
> *fellas, if i would swap my complete front suspension from arms spindles steering link from a 80-90's caddy, what advantages would i get from my stock? and would it fit without any mods.?
> *


I put upper and lower control arms from a 93 Cadillac. Fit without modification. I used my original 76 spindels.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

organize....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

nice classics, phil


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

my homeboys built there jefito the same glasshouse he had back in the days... they surprised him 25 years later... he's the man that made me dream about building a glasshouse since i was a kid.. now i own two matching 75's one raghouse and one glasshouse... he created a monster!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shoutout to da LEAL FAMILY TTT CITY STYLE CAR CLUB


----------



## willdecletjr (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Jan 14 2011, 07:10 AM~19594131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK !


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Jan 14 2011, 04:10 AM~19594131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Luvin them lake pipes homie... you all made a great recreation of a firm ass glasshouse


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Jan 14 2011, 06:10 AM~19594131
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT'S COOL AS HELL!! BAD ASS CAR.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Everyone says that the fiberglass rear plastics don't fit for shit but what about the front ones does anyone have any feed back on those


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 14 2011, 02:18 AM~19593926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 14 2011, 01:47 PM~19596433
> *Everyone says  that the fiberglass rear plastics don't fit for shit but what about the front ones does anyone have any feed back on those
> *


THEY JUST NEED SOME MINOR TRIMMING


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 14 2011, 10:22 AM~19595621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm: 

fuckin badass


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 14 2011, 11:57 AM~19596512
> *:h5:
> *



*more pics soon :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 14 2011, 03:33 PM~19598018
> **more pics soon :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

New house shoes :cheesy: sorry about the rim & tire being dirty, i just got it back from the tire shop


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 14 2011, 07:03 PM~19599627
> *New house shoes  :cheesy: sorry about the rim & tire being dirty, i just got it back from the tire shop
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 14 2011, 07:17 PM~19599753
> *:0 nice
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 14 2011, 07:17 PM~19599753
> *:0 nice
> *


same wheels, new tires...5.60 Premium Sportways


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey glasshouse family you guy know if a gas tank off a 76 monte will fit a 74 caprice Thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 14 2011, 07:46 PM~19600014
> *same wheels, new tires...5.60 Premium Sportways
> *



very nice bro.... what a difference a tire makes...

need to sell my 175/75's and get some 520's


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Jan 14 2011, 02:59 AM~19593996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 14 2011, 06:03 PM~19599627
> *New house shoes  :cheesy: sorry about the rim & tire being dirty, i just got it back from the tire shop
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 11 2011, 09:09 AM~19565186
> *thank you
> that is exactly what i am saying "hatin" yeah
> see to hate is to talk about IT weather good or bad. envy is too want someone else's shit. everyone follows  other people cause they have this or that and thats why they want what other people have and sometimes they CAN'T have it
> ...


 I CHOOSE WHATS BEHIND DOOR NUMBER 2.. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT FOR GLASSHOUSE FEST


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 14 2011, 09:38 PM~19600398
> *very nice bro.... what a difference a tire makes...
> 
> need to sell my 175/75's and get some 520's
> *


Phil I'll take those 175 75


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by inkera_@Jan 14 2011, 11:25 PM~19602310
> *Phil I'll take those 175 75
> *


i got a set for sale $100.00 PM me before I take them to Pomona on Sunday. a long with my 75.<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/Brianda47/75_Caprice-7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 14 2011, 12:47 PM~19596433
> *Everyone says  that the fiberglass rear plastics don't fit for shit but what about the front ones does anyone have any feed back on those
> *


from what i understand, only 1 of the glass rears don`t fit. never seen the glass fronts. they should be easy to find since they don`t crumble like the original rears do.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 15 2011, 12:02 AM~19602705
> *from what i understand, only 1 of the glass rears don`t fit. never seen the glass fronts. they should be easy to find since they don`t crumble like the original rears do.
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>You guys need to talk to Edgar at "Choice of Colors" in Garden Grove, CA (714) 265-0903 because he makes the moldings for the rear side glass windows. </span>


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 14 2011, 11:40 PM~19602489
> *i got a set for sale $100.00 PM me before I take them to Pomona on Sunday.  a long with my 75.<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/Brianda47/75_Caprice-7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


good deal for $100...jump on that deal


mine are brand new still got the blue :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2011, 01:13 AM~19603168
> *good deal for $100...jump on that deal
> mine are brand new still got the blue :cheesy:
> *


 :0 what brand


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 15 2011, 01:31 AM~19603217
> *:0  what brand
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>Firestone I think I got to check.</span>


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jan 14 2011, 10:02 PM~19602047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Tru-rays and t-tops what more can you ask for


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2011, 01:13 AM~19603168
> *good deal for $100...jump on that deal
> mine are brand new still got the blue :cheesy:
> *


 :nicoderm: :run:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 15 2011, 01:46 PM~19605858
> *Tru-rays and t-tops what more can you ask for
> 
> 
> ...


*eh brah...when you put those clean ass rims on - you wanna sell your spokes?*


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 15 2011, 01:46 PM~19605858
> *Tru-rays and t-tops what more can you ask for
> 
> 
> ...


Premium Sportways :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

couple things I found looking through some boxes anyone need anything :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 15 2011, 03:00 PM~19606246
> *Premium Sportways :biggrin:
> *


5-60s


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 15 2011, 02:44 PM~19606182
> *eh brah...when you put those clean ass rims on - you wanna sell your spokes?
> *


Sorry going on an 87 elco ls if I ever get around to working on it


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

anyone got a passenger side fender extension for a 76??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2011, 02:18 PM~19606334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mirror 4 sunvisor?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Jan 13 2011, 11:39 PM~19593670
> *I put upper and lower control arms from a 93 Cadillac. Fit without modification. I used my original 76 spindels.
> *


wat did it do for u higher lock up? fix camber?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 15 2011, 04:10 PM~19606601
> *5-60s
> *


 :yes: 

So when are you cutting it?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 15 2011, 02:46 PM~19605858
> *Tru-rays and t-tops what more can you ask for
> 
> 
> ...


Someone to give lots of money to build it up :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 15 2011, 05:05 PM~19606904
> *mirror 4 sunvisor?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

got alittle cleaning up done


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73 texas top less_@Jan 4 2011, 06:36 PM~19503711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2011, 06:28 PM~19607452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2011, 06:28 PM~19607452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Oct 18 2010, 07:13 PM~18845849
> *12/SUNDOWN  :biggrin: REMEMBER THIS IS ONLY FOR
> 74 75 76 G HOUSE AND RAGS  NO DONK SHIT  PURE LOW LOWS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

this my 1974 glasshouse i been fixing almost done chromeing everything out just had my brother buff out the new paint job :biggrin: almost getting to the end


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 15 2011, 06:01 PM~19607243
> *:yes:
> 
> So when are you cutting it?
> *


in a few months the same shop that did my old green glasshouse Marandas Customs out of Pheonix Arizona


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 texas top less_@Jan 15 2011, 07:29 PM~19608273
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Jan 15 2011, 08:46 PM~19608412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 14 2011, 12:36 AM~19593658
> *will be posting pics of the glasshouse soon puro oldschool
> *


T-tops? :0


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2011, 07:28 PM~19607452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What a Lovely Sight


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 15 2011, 12:40 AM~19602489
> *i got a set for sale $100.00 PM me before I take them to Pomona on Sunday.  a long with my 75.<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/Brianda47/75_Caprice-7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


Check your PM peter cruz


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 15 2011, 04:18 PM~19606650
> *Sorry going on an 87 elco ls  if I ever get around  to working on it
> *


*right on brotha...have fun working on he ride*


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 15 2011, 02:46 PM~19605858
> *Tru-rays and t-tops what more can you ask for
> 
> 
> ...


 

looking good man.. keep us posted when you start cutting.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2011, 07:28 PM~19607452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 16 2011, 10:44 AM~19611568
> *looking good man.. keep us posted when you start cutting.
> 
> *


x2!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 10 2011, 09:08 AM~19554982
> *here is one for all the haters lol
> since i couldn't sell it i decided to built a HATER
> here is my progress
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2011, 06:28 PM~19607452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM > > > 
it been a while since i've seen your car ITS COMING REAL NICE homie
keep up the good work. 
this year glasshouse fest i know you will be driving one for sure right?
:twak: :buttkick: :twak: :buttkick: :twak: :buttkick: :twak: 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey guys you wanna hear something funny?

i built my rag out anger plus i got a real good deal on the rims and tires, but every where i go i get dumb up people video taping my car on the freeway and asking me if its for sale. i think i get if not the same maybe more attention on my black than my orange kandy pattern one 
WHY? 
i thought this was hated here in cali i guess not  i mean the real OG riders still tell me 13's fucker
but i guess this style is growing ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 16 2011, 02:40 PM~19612465
> *hey guys you wanna hear something funny?
> 
> i built my rag out anger plus i got a real good deal on the rims and tires, but every where i go i get dumb up people video taping  my car on the freeway and asking me if its for sale. i think i get if not the same maybe more attention on my black than my orange kandy pattern one
> ...


No it's just the new cool thing and most people are quick to sell out


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

went to pomona today and some dude had rear side quarter window moldings for sale made out of plastic door trim they were molded pretty good i bought a set for $30 :biggrin: they look decent installed


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 16 2011, 03:36 PM~19613115
> *went to pomona today and some dude had rear side quarter window moldings for sale made out of plastic door trim they were molded pretty good i bought a set for $30  :biggrin:  they look decent installed
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 16 2011, 03:36 PM~19613115
> *went to pomona today and some dude had rear side quarter window moldings for sale made out of plastic door trim they were molded pretty good i bought a set for $30  :biggrin:  they look decent installed
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 16 2011, 01:35 PM~19612825
> *No it's just the new cool thing and most people are quick to sell out
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 16 2011, 02:36 PM~19613115
> *went to pomona today and some dude had rear side quarter window moldings for sale made out of plastic door trim they were molded pretty good i bought a set for $30  :biggrin:  they look decent installed
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup: money well spent


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 16 2011, 03:36 PM~19613115
> *went to pomona today and some dude had rear side quarter window moldings for sale made out of plastic door trim they were molded pretty good i bought a set for $30  :biggrin:  they look decent installed
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 16 2011, 03:36 PM~19613115
> *went to pomona today and some dude had rear side quarter window moldings for sale made out of plastic door trim they were molded pretty good i bought a set for $30  :biggrin:  they look decent installed
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2011, 06:30 PM~19607465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

Check out my new og rag one owner 88 thousand miles floor are soild as a rock this time not like that basketcasse 74 rag i got .... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice rag bro.... :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 16 2011, 07:13 PM~19614464
> *nice rag bro.... :wow:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

glasshouse homies im going to college and need to sell my house  make offers if anyones interested...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

whatcha waiting for bro....... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 13 2011, 01:42 AM~19583595
> *:cheesy:
> 
> (  i need to grab them seat trims he has...)
> *


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 16 2011, 04:36 PM~19613115
> *went to pomona today and some dude had rear side quarter window moldings for sale made out of plastic door trim they were molded pretty good i bought a set for $30  :biggrin:  they look decent installed
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SHOULD HAVE GONE TO GET ME A SET


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 16 2011, 09:35 PM~19616007
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE GONE TO GET ME A SET
> *


X2...any contact info for this guy?


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 16 2011, 07:13 PM~19614464
> *nice rag bro.... :wow:
> *


thanks bro going to put in work with this one ...ac car too top of the line model pwr windows n shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jan 16 2011, 07:24 PM~19614098
> *Check out my new og rag one owner 88 thousand miles floor are soild as a rock this time not like that basketcasse 74 rag i got .... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jan 16 2011, 06:24 PM~19614098
> *Check out my new og rag one owner 88 thousand miles floor are soild as a rock this time not like that basketcasse 74 rag i got .... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 16 2011, 09:36 PM~19616025
> *X2...any contact info for this guy?
> *


I screwed up in not getting his # he told me he brought 4 sets and as soon as he parked he sold 2 i found out thru a friend he called me told me


----------



## 509-roller (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 16 2011, 10:44 PM~19616673
> *I screwed up in not getting his # he told me he brought 4 sets and as soon as he parked he sold 2 i found out thru a friend he called me told me
> *


 :angry:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

what was all that BS bout early 70's impals arn't ''true glass houses'' :angry:
http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/3CRIM0049.JPG


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my way_@Jan 16 2011, 11:08 PM~19616928
> *what was all that BS bout early 70's impals arn't ''true glass houses''  :angry:
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/3CRIM0049.JPG
> *



not BS.... fucking fact....

1974...1975...1976... impala or caprice

GLASSHOUSE...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 16 2011, 09:25 PM~19615916
> *whatcha waiting for bro....... :biggrin:
> *



T-I-M-E ..... is the magic word.... hope to have some soon


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 16 2011, 10:44 PM~19616673
> *I screwed up in not getting his # he told me he brought 4 sets and as soon as he parked he sold 2 i found out thru a friend he called me told me
> *


for that price...everyone would want a set


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 17 2011, 12:24 AM~19617087
> *for that price...everyone would want a set
> *


x1100


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2011, 03:18 PM~19606334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 How much for the bow ties


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 16 2011, 11:36 PM~19617186
> *x1100
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 16 2011, 11:47 PM~19617258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 17 2011, 12:40 AM~19617615
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I caught that late:... that leaves hmmmm...$1070 savings :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 17 2011, 12:46 AM~19617638
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I caught that late:... that leaves hmmmm...$1070 savings :biggrin:
> *


 :run:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Jan 16 2011, 09:06 PM~19615724
> *glasshouse homies im going to college and need to sell my house  make offers if anyones interested...
> *


that good to hear homie you are going to college..
bad part is you gots to get rid of your baby  
good luck homie 
if you need anything let me know if i can help
you got my number 

a tru glasshouse owner sad to see it go but i know you'll get another your a hustler homie


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 16 2011, 03:36 PM~19613115
> *went to pomona today and some dude had rear side quarter window moldings for sale made out of plastic door trim they were molded pretty good i bought a set for $30  :biggrin:  they look decent installed
> 
> 
> ...


i've done them with that door molding thing in the past 
the roll is like 40 bucks at those racing web sites and all you got to do is use a heat gun or leave it in the sun for a couple of hours and it will go in like butter 
bad past is that you have to replace it every year depending on how much sun it gets 
the clip where it connects i modified mine of a 50's car had something very similar and you wouldn't tell

great find homie


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my way_@Jan 17 2011, 12:08 AM~19616928
> *what was all that BS bout early 70's impals arn't ''true glass houses''  :angry:
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/3CRIM0049.JPG
> *


you are correct, they are NOT g/houses


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 16 2011, 02:36 PM~19613115
> *went to pomona today and some dude had rear side quarter window moldings for sale made out of plastic door trim they were molded pretty good i bought a set for $30  :biggrin:  they look decent installed
> 
> 
> ...


STILL LOOKING BRO


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 17 2011, 12:47 AM~19617258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car is one of my favorites..keeps it clean...


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

more stuff posted tjones


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey glass house family do any of u guys knw if hood hinges from a 72 impala wrk on 75 or 76 caprice. :dunno:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

padrinos


----------



## ORANGE 75 G-HOUSE (Jan 6, 2011)

http://i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss231/r...Low81510051.jpg  
 :wave: :wave:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 17 2011, 01:43 AM~19617842
> *that good to hear homie you are going to college..
> bad part is you gots to get rid of your baby
> good luck homie
> ...


thanx alot big dawg


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass+Jan 17 2011, 09:16 AM~19618943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 16 2011, 11:47 PM~19617258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 17 2011, 12:48 PM~19620570
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5: uffin: Gracias carnal...


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 17 2011, 12:48 PM~19620570
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hope you guys can make it out to our show!!!!?? In Bakersfield , ca.. Look up our pre-reg on the shows n events forum..... Spread the word.. Gracias


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Jan 17 2011, 10:38 AM~19619543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ISNT THIS A 76?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 17 2011, 01:20 PM~19620821
> *ISNT THIS A 76?
> *


75' was last year for caprice rag...it has a 76' header


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 now that's a reinforced frame.... nice work there


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks homie, Pitbull strapped


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

so wheres this book of codes saying that only glasshouses are only 74-76 and who the fuck are you to say in the first place cuz i got two glasshouses
http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/CRIM0048.JPG


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by my way_@Jan 17 2011, 04:21 PM~19622242
> *so wheres this book of codes saying that only glasshouses are only 74-76  and who the fuck are you to say in the first place cuz i got two glasshouses
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/CRIM0048.JPG
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 16 2011, 11:23 PM~19617079
> *T-I-M-E ..... is the magic word.... hope to have some soon
> 
> *


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my way_@Jan 17 2011, 04:21 PM~19622242
> *so wheres this book of codes saying that only glasshouses are only 74-76  and who the fuck are you to say in the first place cuz i got two glasshouses
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/CRIM0048.JPG
> *


 :werd: :loco:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my way_@Jan 17 2011, 04:21 PM~19622242
> *so wheres this book of codes saying that only glasshouses are only 74-76  and who the fuck are you to say in the first place cuz i got two glasshouses
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/CRIM0048.JPG
> *


Id say a ban is in order for this newb!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Jan 17 2011, 01:20 PM~19620818
> *Hope you guys can make it out to our show!!!!?? In Bakersfield , ca.. Look up our pre-reg on the shows n events forum..... Spread the word.. Gracias
> *


Going to try, I'll let the guys know :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jan 16 2011, 06:24 PM~19614098
> *Check out my new og rag one owner 88 thousand miles floor are soild as a rock this time not like that basketcasse 74 rag i got .... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *nice* :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

GONNA PICK UP A 350 MOTOR WITH A 700r4 TRANNY . NOW MY QUESTION IS WILL THAT TRANNY LINE UP WITH THE 350 tranny MOUNT ?? Or SHOULD I JUST GET RID OF IT & REBUILD the 350


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

the dude who i bought the quarter window trim from owns this 76 this thing is beautiful


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

you can see the trims he was selling in the back seat :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Jan 17 2011, 09:43 PM~19625722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is nice this is mannys old 75 he had a 44" moon it was nice but scary hno:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 16 2011, 09:52 PM~19616198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 16 2011, 11:47 PM~19617258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this house landaus are the shit that half top gives it the look


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 17 2011, 09:54 PM~19625861
> *you can see the trims he was selling in the back seat :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

wait you took pics.... but didn't get his #....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 17 2011, 10:03 PM~19625997
> *:0
> 
> wait you took pics.... but didn't get his #....
> *


X2 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

GLASSHOUSE FEST, Post Lowrider Only & No Donks! 
Damit!!!!! No Donks. Damit!!!!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my way_@Jan 17 2011, 04:21 PM~19622242
> *so wheres this book of codes saying that only glasshouses are only 74-76  and who the fuck are you to say in the first place cuz i got two glasshouses
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/CRIM0048.JPG
> *


damn not another one that needs some schooling....  :banghead:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Jan 17 2011, 09:01 AM~19618860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 17 2011, 02:11 PM~19621162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW REAL NICE WORK!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my way_@Jan 17 2011, 06:21 PM~19622242
> *so wheres this book of codes saying that only glasshouses are only 74-76  and who the fuck are you to say in the first place cuz i got two glasshouses
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/CRIM0048.JPG
> *




Newbs are dumb! :twak:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 17 2011, 04:11 PM~19621162
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 looks real nice.. I need to get off my @$$ and start taking apart my 76 to work on this year....


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 17 2011, 10:15 PM~19626143
> *X2 :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


let me get in line :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 18 2011, 07:13 AM~19628157
> *let me get in line  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


SAUL IS NOT ALLOWED TO GO TO POMONA ANYMORE UNLESS HE GETS US THE DUDES # FOR THE WINDOW TRIMS!!! :nono:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 17 2011, 11:19 PM~19626845
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof+Jan 17 2011, 09:43 PM~19625722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 17 2011, 10:56 PM~19625890
> *this one is nice this is mannys old 75 he had a 44" moon it was nice but scary hno:
> *


Why do you say that?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP.. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2011, 03:18 PM~19606334
> *
> 
> 
> ...



both nos bowties sold


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Jan 17 2011, 09:43 PM~19625722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


send me your direct connect number I lost it... For the nextel


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 18 2011, 03:50 AM~19627749
> *NICE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63+Jan 16 2011, 11:47 PM~19617258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wish they made 5/20/14's with a steal belted radial :angry: Im the only person I know in the valley who does not want to put 13's on my car.. I roll 175/70/14
, the tires are hard as fuck to find,and when i do? i got to get the white wall burned a little fatter. because they come to thin


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 15 2011, 03:18 PM~19606334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 how much for the Chvy bwtie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my way+Jan 16 2011, 11:08 PM~19616928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 (fail) I am sorry friend.. you have two nice chevy's.. one of them is a real nice 
Big Chevy.. But you do not own a Glasshouse at this time.... 
you cant rewrite history...


----------



## Big Pep's (Apr 11, 2009)

looking for a 1975 Impala Custom glasshouse. I had one and sold it about ten years ago...time to get it back. Let me know fellas!


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Jan 17 2011, 09:43 PM~19625722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://i12

34.photobucket.com/albums/ff405/76Glasshouse/IMG_0102.jpgHere's a pic of my car after you and your pops put my roof in... Just thought I'd share it with you guys...


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Jan 18 2011, 02:18 PM~19630977
> *Here's a pic of my car after you and your pops put my roof in... Just thought I'd share it with you guys...
> *


----------



## maldito65 (Nov 11, 2006)

HIGHCLASS


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

camera phone pic


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 18 2011, 12:18 PM~19629978
> *that 73 is a related to our G-house's because it is a (Big Chevy) 71-76 are known
> to the OG's as Big Chevy's..but only the 74-76 models. can be singled out of the
> Big Chevy class and be called Glasshouse's..
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Pep's (Apr 11, 2009)

:biggrin: Looking for a 1975 Custom glasshouse......Reposting just to get the attention. My pops had one and i wanna do one for him before he gets to old. Have a El Camino 80's for trade if yours is in better conditions. If not i cant start ground up.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Jan 18 2011, 10:44 AM~19628951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :nicoderm: :yes: :boink: :cheesy: 
Red Glasshouses are the cat's Meow!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maldito65_@Jan 18 2011, 03:25 PM~19631052
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!


----------



## Big Pep's (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 18 2011, 12:18 PM~19629978
> *that 73 is a related to our G-house's because it is a (Big Chevy) 71-76 are known
> to the OG's as Big Chevy's..but only the 74-76 models. can be singled out of the
> Big Chevy class and be called Glasshouse's..
> ...



I agree...being a former glasshouse owner myself the only TRUE glasshouses are 74-76. Not sure if you would consider the American Spirit version of those years a glasshouse but that is ahotly debated question amongst olde lowriders. I had two, one when i was 15 and one before I was born through 14years old. (It was my dads and he purchased it in 1976). Im about thirty two now and when i was a kid and listening to the OG's from back then, i specifically remember that only 74-76 were glasshouses and that a big part of the reason was the long triangular windows. Something about the design was actually mentioned but i was like 10 man i dont remember everything. I have been wanting to look that up. Anyhow If you guys know of a 1975 Impala Custom for sale let me know. Thats the one my pops had and i want to hook one up for him before he gets too old to drive. Id appreciate the help.


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my way_@Jan 17 2011, 03:21 PM~19622242
> *so wheres this book of codes saying that only glasshouses are only 74-76  and who the fuck are you to say in the first place cuz i got two glasshouses
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/CRIM0048.JPG
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Pep's_@Jan 18 2011, 03:24 PM~19632076
> *I agree...being a former glasshouse owner myself the only TRUE glasshouses are 74-76.  Not sure if you would consider the American Spirit version of those years  a glasshouse but that is  ahotly debated question amongst olde lowriders.  I had two,  one when i was 15 and one before I was born through 14years old.  (It was my dads and he purchased it in 1976). Im about thirty two now and when i was a kid and listening to the OG's from back then, i specifically remember that only 74-76 were glasshouses and that a big part of the reason was the long triangular windows.  Something about the design was actually mentioned but i was like 10 man i dont remember everything.    I have been wanting to look that up.  Anyhow  If you guys know of a 1975 Impala Custom for sale let me know.  Thats the one my pops had and i want to hook one up for him before he gets too old to drive.  Id appreciate the help.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: i mite have a 75 impala for ya


----------



## Big Pep's (Apr 11, 2009)

Let me see some pics!!!! or PM ME


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I NEED THESE TRIMS ASAP.......ANYONE?

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 18 2011, 09:44 AM~19628951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass+Jan 18 2011, 02:20 PM~19630995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 18 2011, 05:27 PM~19632565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YOU UP TOO????


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Jan 17 2011, 10:38 AM~19619543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 18 2011, 06:35 PM~19632637
> *WHAT YOU UP TOO????
> *


UPGRADE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Pep's (Apr 11, 2009)

Have a question for all the Glass house family. A topic was brought up and it made me think about whether or not the American Spirit Impala or Caprice 74-76 is considered a glasshouse. It does not have a long triangular window on the sides and tends to slant a little diferently on the roof design. It was suppose to be arrow dynamic and beefy power version of the car. What you think glasshouse fam?

By the way still Looking for 1975 Impala custom.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Jan 12 2011, 06:09 PM~19578472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any one want to throw an offer? Just let (Yastuvo or me)..... a PM ........... Thanks!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 16 2011, 04:36 PM~19613115
> *went to pomona today and some dude had rear side quarter window moldings for sale made out of plastic door trim they were molded pretty good i bought a set for $30  :biggrin:  they look decent installed
> 
> 
> ...


those do look decent man.. and hell of a price too.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jan 16 2011, 07:24 PM~19614098
> *Check out my new og rag one owner 88 thousand miles floor are soild as a rock this time not like that basketcasse 74 rag i got .... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good man. Love those white interiors.


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Pep's_@Jan 18 2011, 05:13 PM~19632974
> *Have a question for all the Glass house family.  A topic was brought up and it made me think about whether or not the American Spirit Impala or Caprice 74-76 is considered a glasshouse.  It does not have a long triangular window on the sides and tends to slant a little diferently on the roof design.  It was suppose to be arrow dynamic and beefy power version of the car.  What you think glasshouse fam?
> 
> By the way still Looking for 1975 Impala custom.
> *


 :nono: american spirit impala :nono:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 17 2011, 12:47 AM~19617258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks wicked with the mouldings.. 
makes me give them a second thought now.. so long as the color combo is right.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 18 2011, 05:27 PM~19632565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i have a set of the vinyl trims u pointed out a friend of mine was going to use them let me check if he is not we can talk


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 17 2011, 03:11 PM~19621162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks solid man.. nice work.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 18 2011, 06:02 PM~19632873
> *UPGRADE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by my way_@Jan 17 2011, 05:21 PM~19622242
> *so wheres this book of codes saying that only glasshouses are only 74-76  and who the fuck are you to say in the first place cuz i got two glasshouses
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/CRIM0048.JPG
> *


haha.. 
not enough glass man.. thats why its not a glasshouse..
But i believe they have their own topic.. fishtanks i think they are being called by some.. 
But it is a nice ride.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Jan 17 2011, 10:43 PM~19625722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
nice.. 
i think im starting to lean towards this for the 76. 
see what time brings though.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jan 18 2011, 04:52 AM~19627750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas, Get at brent at Pitbull hydraulics his work is top notch


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 17 2011, 02:11 PM~19621162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


God I hope this thing is ready by the Summer. Been lookin for it


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 18 2011, 09:12 PM~19634284
> *God I hope this thing is ready by the Summer. Been lookin for it
> *


Wut up B, thats the plan


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 18 2011, 08:38 PM~19634566
> *Wut up B, thats the plan
> *


That's what's up Charlie


----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)

IF ANYONE SEE THIS CAR OR KNOW ANYTHING BOUT IT BEING STOLEN FROM THE POMONA OLE CAR SWAP MEET PLEASE DON'T HESITATE TO CALL 424
.757.7156 PLS FRWD TO ALL .. CAR FRM GOODTIMES ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I got the ones that go along the vinal...


> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 18 2011, 06:27 PM~19632565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:420:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

ok i apoligize i guess i've been miss informed my whole life


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my way_@Jan 18 2011, 10:55 PM~19636014
> *ok i apoligize i guess i've been miss informed my whole life
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jan 18 2011, 09:04 PM~19634187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prices please


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Anybody looking for seats? I'm selling the pearl white ones out of my 76... They're an 8 ouf of 10 all day, OG. I'll try to get some pics up ASAP, it's under a foot of snow right now.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Jan 18 2011, 06:56 PM~19634091
> *Any one want to throw an offer? Just let (Yastuvo or me)..... a PM ........... Thanks!
> *


GIVE ME A CALL BRO


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 19 2011, 01:09 AM~19636649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool>>> how did you get that effect? I have CS3


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

got the bumper support nice and shiny :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 19 2011, 11:33 AM~19639081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, Are they powder coated?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jan 19 2011, 12:09 AM~19636649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: mine will soon be in place


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 19 2011, 11:33 AM~19639081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


backyard boogie!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 18 2011, 07:58 PM~19634118
> *those do look decent man.. and hell of a price too.
> *


Any luck finding the guys number???? I'd like to get some...


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 19 2011, 11:39 AM~19639113
> *backyard boogie!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I did the same to my dawg then come to find out you can't even see them... FUCK!!! All that work... But atleast I know they look firme... They look nice tho...


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 19 2011, 11:39 AM~19639113
> *backyard boogie!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



only way to do it :biggrin: 

*sandblasted,epoxy.... and rusto. satin black(like homie said, can't see them anyway but they sealed up real nice)


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 19 2011, 11:33 AM~19639081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookn real good ...where are you going to pick up bumper bolts to put it back together ?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mijaz_@Jan 18 2011, 08:47 PM~19634680
> *IF ANYONE SEE THIS CAR OR KNOW ANYTHING BOUT IT BEING STOLEN FROM THE POMONA OLE CAR SWAP MEET PLEASE DON'T HESITATE TO CALL 424
> .757.7156 PLS FRWD TO ALL .. CAR FRM GOODTIMES ...
> 
> ...



It was stolen from the Pomona swapmeet??? Damn!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jan 19 2011, 01:27 PM~19639973
> *lookn real good ...where are you going to pick up bumper bolts to put it back together ?
> *


I asked the guy who supplies my work with all our nuts/bolts to get me some...he said they had them :dunno: 

I hope so


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jan 19 2011, 06:06 AM~19637216
> *Anybody looking for seats? I'm selling the pearl white ones out of my 76... They're an 8 ouf of 10 all day, OG. I'll try to get some pics up ASAP, it's under a foot of snow right now.
> *


 Im looking for some seats how much do you want?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by my way_@Jan 18 2011, 11:55 PM~19636014
> *ok i apoligize i guess i've been miss informed my whole life
> *


it happens man.
either way you still got some sweet rides there.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Jan 15 2011, 08:46 PM~19608412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 19 2011, 12:57 PM~19639749
> *only way to do it :biggrin:
> 
> *sandblasted,epoxy.... and rusto. satin black(like homie said, can't see them anyway but they sealed up real nice)
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 19 2011, 11:37 AM~19639099
> *:biggrin: mine will soon be in place
> *


 :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

so after about a year of being house-less, im coming up on a 75 caprice hardtop. i made a HUGE mistake of getting rid of my 75 impala hardtop (lesson learned). finally back in a glasshouse. its gonna be slow progress due to a new house and a baby on the way, but at least its driveable and i can cruise it this summer. pics will be up as soon as im done moving. im happy to be part of the glasshouse family once again.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

so after about a year of being house-less, im coming up on a 75 caprice hardtop. i made a HUGE mistake of getting rid of my 75 impala hardtop (lesson learned). finally back in a glasshouse. its gonna be slow progress due to a new house and a baby on the way, but at least its driveable and i can cruise it this summer. pics will be up as soon as im done moving. im happy to be part of the glasshouse family once again.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jan 20 2011, 12:39 AM~19646608
> *so after about a year of being house-less, im coming up on a 75 caprice hardtop. i made a HUGE mistake of  getting rid of my 75 impala hardtop (lesson learned). finally back in a glasshouse. its gonna be slow progress due to a new house and a baby on the way, but at least its driveable and i can cruise it this summer.  pics will be up as soon as im done moving. im happy to be part of the glasshouse family once again.
> *


welcome back brother....  

congrats on all the new additions


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 19 2011, 04:21 PM~19641424
> *it happens man.
> either way you still got some sweet rides there.
> *


thank you :420: PEACE OUT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

couple more pieces today


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jan 20 2011, 12:39 AM~19646607
> *so after about a year of being house-less, im coming up on a 75 caprice hardtop. i made a HUGE mistake of  getting rid of my 75 impala hardtop (lesson learned). finally back in a glasshouse. its gonna be slow progress due to a new house and a baby on the way, but at least its driveable and i can cruise it this summer.  pics will be up as soon as im done moving. im happy to be part of the glasshouse family once again.
> *


CONGRATS!!!!! :h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 20 2011, 01:55 AM~19646880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jan 20 2011, 12:39 AM~19646607
> *so after about a year of being house-less, im coming up on a 75 caprice hardtop. i made a HUGE mistake of  getting rid of my 75 impala hardtop (lesson learned). finally back in a glasshouse. its gonna be slow progress due to a new house and a baby on the way, but at least its driveable and i can cruise it this summer.  pics will be up as soon as im done moving. im happy to be part of the glasshouse family once again.
> *


I felt the same way when I got ride of my green glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 20 2011, 12:51 AM~19646683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 20 2011, 08:39 AM~19647953
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 

sup bro how's the tune up coming along


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 20 2011, 11:33 AM~19649329
> *:wave:
> 
> sup bro how's the tune up coming along
> *


all done!!! finished re building the carb she runs perfect!!! off to the exhaust shop and its ALL good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jan 20 2011, 12:39 AM~19646607
> *so after about a year of being house-less, im coming up on a 75 caprice hardtop. i made a HUGE mistake of  getting rid of my 75 impala hardtop (lesson learned). finally back in a glasshouse. its gonna be slow progress due to a new house and a baby on the way, but at least its driveable and i can cruise it this summer.  pics will be up as soon as im done moving. im happy to be part of the glasshouse family once again.
> *


your a very lucky man...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my way_@Jan 17 2011, 04:21 PM~19622242
> *so wheres this book of codes saying that only glasshouses are only 74-76  and who the fuck are you to say in the first place cuz i got two glasshouses
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/CRIM0048.JPG
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 18 2011, 05:27 PM~19632565
> *
> 
> 
> ...



did you hit up jr? 

i'll inquire next time i see him.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 20 2011, 12:41 PM~19649931
> *did you hit up jr?
> 
> i'll inquire next time i see him.
> *


where's he been havnt seen any new pic of his glasshouse... :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 20 2011, 11:36 AM~19649353
> *all done!!! finished re building the carb she runs perfect!!! off to the exhaust shop and its ALL good!!! :biggrin:
> *



very cool can't wait to hear her purr :biggrin: 

(the glasshouse)


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 20 2011, 02:09 PM~19650698
> *very cool can't wait to hear her purr  :biggrin:
> 
> (the glasshouse)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

stop by the original 'MAD LADS' shop...see how lunatic was doing on the metal work this afternoon


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looking good


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD PHIL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

sacramento picnic


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Pep's_@Jan 18 2011, 02:13 PM~19630928
> *looking for a 1975 Impala Custom glasshouse.  I had one and sold it about ten years ago...time to get it back.  Let me know fellas!
> *


Check your pm bro!







:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 20 2011, 03:54 PM~19651023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I got love for the 74 Impala fronts!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 20 2011, 01:41 PM~19649931
> *did you hit up jr?
> 
> i'll inquire next time i see him.
> *


Cool let me know!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey do they still make the little stainless bezels that go around the headlights for the 76 caprice?mine are a little bent and they look like anyother bezels?


> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 19 2011, 11:51 PM~19646683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 20 2011, 08:05 PM~19654014
> *Man, I got love for the 74 Impala fronts!
> *


that 74 impala front end look hella dope


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jan 20 2011, 08:46 PM~19654488
> *Hey do they still make the little stainless bezels that go around the headlights for the 76 caprice?mine are a little bent and they look like anyother bezels?
> *


any GM with the same size square light will be the same


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 20 2011, 01:56 PM~19651045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 19 2011, 11:51 PM~19646683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: clean


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Jan 20 2011, 04:42 PM~19652532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Just picked up a '74 impala glasshouse and I am now finding out how hard it is to find parts for this bitch  , if anyone has parts or knows a spot/web site let a brother know...gracias


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Jan 21 2011, 03:37 PM~19661344
> *Just picked up a '74 impala glasshouse and I am now finding out how hard it is to find parts for this bitch   , if anyone has parts or knows a spot/web site let a brother know...gracias
> *



I feel ya pain!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Jan 21 2011, 03:37 PM~19661344
> *Just picked up a '74 impala glasshouse and I am now finding out how hard it is to find parts for this bitch   , if anyone has parts or knows a spot/web site let a brother know...gracias
> *



you found it...this is the best place to ask for parts...

what are you looking for?


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Jan 21 2011, 02:37 PM~19661344
> *Just picked up a '74 impala glasshouse and I am now finding out how hard it is to find parts for this bitch   , if anyone has parts or knows a spot/web site let a brother know...gracias
> *


 :thumbsup: what you need bro i'll try to help you out


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil dean_@Jan 21 2011, 04:59 PM~19661984
> *:thumbsup: what you need bro i'll try to help you out
> *


Need the license plate bucket


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 21 2011, 04:36 PM~19661795
> *you found it...this is the best place to ask for parts...
> 
> what are you looking for?
> *


Both headlight bezels and both parking lights


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Jan 18 2011, 07:56 PM~19634091
> *Any one want to throw an offer? Just let (Yastuvo or me)..... a PM ........... Thanks!
> *


Does ur homie still have these parts, let me know


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Just thought I would share this sticker I got with you guys. :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 21 2011, 06:48 PM~19662717
> *Just thought I would share this sticker I got with you guys.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 21 2011, 06:55 PM~19662759
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 21 2011, 05:48 PM~19662717
> *Just thought I would share this sticker I got with you guys.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

asked before i will ask again, im in need for a hood in fair condition be better for a 76 any one ????


----------



## 76 CO-PILOT (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jan 20 2011, 03:07 PM~19650683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you got it, playboy.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: that's good news


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 17 2011, 05:58 PM~19623100
> *Id say a ban is in order for this newb!
> *


 come on he just in to his cars!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Jan 20 2011, 06:42 PM~19652532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that`s real clean!
i miss my ragtop!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 CO-PILOT_@Jan 22 2011, 12:57 AM~19665155
> *i think it's been tucked away after some hydro maintenance. she needs a good drivin' soon.  :biggrin:
> you got it, playboy.
> *


WORD!!!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 20 2011, 08:51 AM~19646683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

i have a 74-76 frame from a parts car i bought.never been cut i just raped the suspension and the frame is left over.$100 takes it im in san diego ca


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Hey..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 22 2011, 11:19 AM~19666992
> *i have a 74-76 frame from a parts car i bought.never been cut i just raped the suspension and the frame is left over.$100 takes it im in san diego ca
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: good deal


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

what up fam


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

Whats up G House fam whats new out there


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jan 16 2011, 07:24 PM~19614098
> *Check out my new og rag one owner 88 thousand miles floor are soild as a rock this time not like that basketcasse 74 rag i got .... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I MISS MINES!!!! :tears: :tears: NICE CAR BY THE WAY!!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jan 23 2011, 01:52 AM~19671864
> *I MISS MINES!!!! :tears:  :tears: NICE CAR BY THE WAY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the stock green? Beautiful colour.


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jan 23 2011, 12:52 AM~19671864
> *I MISS MINES!!!! :tears:  :tears: NICE CAR BY THE WAY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: looked good bro I do like the green ..

RARECLASS that 74 is impressive nice work !!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

green is very nice


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 23 2011, 12:36 PM~19674384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jan 23 2011, 12:52 AM~19671864
> *I MISS MINES!!!! :tears:  :tears: NICE CAR BY THE WAY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


everybody say YEAAA! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:yes:



> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 23 2011, 12:36 PM~19674384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 23 2011, 03:12 PM~19675456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 23 2011, 03:12 PM~19675456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice... love them 74' impalas


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 23 2011, 12:36 PM~19674384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 22 2011, 10:19 AM~19666992
> *i have a 74-76 frame from a parts car i bought.never been cut i just raped the suspension and the frame is left over.$100 takes it im in san diego ca
> 
> 
> ...


sold


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 23 2011, 06:42 PM~19677011
> *sold
> *


nice..... good thing to have


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jan 23 2011, 06:31 AM~19672238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EVERYTIME THIS CAR IS POSTED IT'S THE SAME PICS........WE SEEN THEM OVER AND OVER ALREADY. TAKE SOME NEW PICS AT LEAST.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 23 2011, 01:36 PM~19674384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: NICE :naughty:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

anybody have some clean chrome side mirrors for sale?


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 23 2011, 03:12 PM~19675456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color... What size are those rims ?? Do your skirts rub?? Or did you have to change out your rear end???


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Jan 23 2011, 09:38 PM~19678830
> *Nice color... What size are those rims ?? Do your skirts rub?? Or did you have to change out your rear end???
> *


14x7 Tru Spokes, they don't rub at all, im running the stock rear end


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has somestuff forsale


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 23 2011, 08:15 PM~19678024
> *EVERYTIME THIS CAR IS POSTED IT'S THE SAME PICS........WE SEEN THEM OVER AND OVER ALREADY. TAKE SOME NEW PICS AT LEAST.
> *


  IF IT BOTHERS YOU SO MUCH COME AND TAKE SOME FOR ME AND POST THEM UP THAT WOULD BE HELPFULL


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I so..PM me if interested!


> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 23 2011, 09:56 PM~19678461
> *anybody have some clean chrome side mirrors for sale?
> *


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

has any one ever seen a purple rag house? 
the reason why i ask is cause im getting ready to paint my rag and i am looking at colors
my options are yellow ish orange or purple not sure if i wanna do patterns really thinking about it


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

new stuff tjones


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RareClass+Jan 23 2011, 11:54 PM~19679556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STYLISTICS HAD ONE THAT WAS IN LRM IF I REMEMBER RIGHT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 24 2011, 12:21 PM~19682785
> *BRING IT TO MY HOUSE AND I WILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO!
> STYLISTICS HAD ONE THAT WAS IN LRM IF I REMEMBER RIGHT
> *



















STYLISTICS.CC..SO.LA...


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 24 2011, 12:25 PM~19682822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 24 2011, 12:25 PM~19682822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 20 2011, 08:12 PM~19654792
> *any GM with the same size square light will be the same
> *


do they still make them new?
this stainless wants to make my life hard with the polishing


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

but on a good note, got some updates on the house....

so my rear package tray had some big ass holes cut in it from the previous owner...


















so i got to work...









not the most official way to do it, but it looks good to me and it'll work for now..

my shoulder dealies were pretty eaten up from 30 years in the sun so i decided to wrap them up too...










and here are the finished products and a couple whole car shots after i gave her a bath...















































big thanks to pepes21 and caprice 75 classic for the advice on the shoulder wrapping :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

came out clean looking good homie


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

THANKS CHOPPER 76.  :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jan 24 2011, 03:34 PM~19684482
> *do they still make them new?
> this stainless wants to make my life hard with the polishing
> *


they might have some at a gm dealer...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 24 2011, 04:34 PM~19684987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: now the real fun begins :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Jan 24 2011, 03:13 PM~19684776
> *came out clean looking good homie
> *


thanks man, i havent really done much upholstery work so im happy with the way they turned out. been working on em little by little since thanksgiving haha


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 24 2011, 05:46 PM~19685135
> *hno: now the real fun begins :biggrin:
> *


A LIL TRIM JOB,THATS ALL. :biggrin: I DID IT TO THESE ON MY BLUE G-HOUSE.









:biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 24 2011, 03:58 PM~19685243
> *A LIL TRIM JOB,THATS ALL.  :biggrin: I DID IT TO THESE ON MY BLUE G-HOUSE.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



those the ones from replica plastics? :0


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jan 24 2011, 06:05 PM~19685319
> *those the ones from replica plastics? :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 24 2011, 04:58 PM~19685243
> *A LIL TRIM JOB,THATS ALL.  :biggrin: I DID IT TO THESE ON MY BLUE G-HOUSE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: love that color


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 06:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 HOLY FUCK!!!! SOMEONES GOT THAT IN HERE SAUL!!! THATS FUCKED UP!!  :angry:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 24 2011, 07:08 PM~19686584
> *:0 HOLY FUCK!!!! SOMEONES GOT THAT IN HERE SAUL!!! THATS FUCKED UP!!   :angry:
> *


HARBORAREAPHIL HAS ONE BUT ITS CUT TOO LOW


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 08:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck!. You must have wanted to kill that guy


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 06:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn sorry to hear that bro!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 24 2011, 07:19 PM~19686717
> *Fuck!. You must have wanted to kill that guy
> *


TRUST ME I DID HE WAS IN SHOCK FOR A WHILE AND OFCOURSE NOTHING HAPPEND TOHIS CAR :angry:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 24 2011, 07:20 PM~19686722
> *Damn sorry to hear that bro!
> *


  SHIT HAPPENS BRO


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 06:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the 3rd one I heard about this month.Hope you dont park that on the street,gotta keep them in the garage.Sorry to see that.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 06:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jan 24 2011, 10:11 AM~19681415
> *has any one ever seen a purple rag house?
> the reason why i ask is cause im getting ready to paint my rag and i am looking at colors
> my options are yellow ish orange or purple not sure if i wanna do patterns really thinking about it
> *


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Fuckkk. Damn, insurance should pay for it though right?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

All NOS parts :0 
http://www.jrschevyparts.com/1973-74_parts.htm
http://www.jrschevyparts.com/1975-76_parts.htm


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 25 2011, 03:51 AM~19687147
> *All NOS parts  :0
> http://www.jrschevyparts.com/1973-74_parts.htm
> http://www.jrschevyparts.com/1975-76_parts.htm
> *


Best place to find 71-76 parts ive found :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 06:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


that's the risk us daily drivers take everyday! :angry: luckily nothing happen to you and its fixable!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 23 2011, 10:53 PM~19679012
> *14x7 Tru Spokes, they don't rub at all, im running the stock rear end
> *


  
and it lookin good man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jan 24 2011, 05:06 PM~19684735
> *but on a good note, got some updates on the house....
> 
> so my rear package tray had some big ass holes cut in it from the previous owner...
> ...


that some nice work man.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jan 24 2011, 08:54 PM~19688004
> *that's the risk us daily drivers take everyday!  :angry: luckily nothing happen to you and its fixable!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 07:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


i wont lie.. got a little choked up when i saw that...  
good luck with the fix. hope it works out for the better.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 24 2011, 08:51 PM~19687147
> *All NOS parts  :0
> http://www.jrschevyparts.com/1973-74_parts.htm
> http://www.jrschevyparts.com/1975-76_parts.htm
> *


nice find man.


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

FLASHBACKS!!!! UGH















> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 08:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 06:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


impalas.com or just google the year of your car and all the listing come out the good thing it fixable and nothing happen to you home


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 08:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: DANMMMMMMM!!!


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 06:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn , that sucks


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 23 2011, 03:48 AM~19671997
> *Is that the stock green? Beautiful colour.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 07:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW SAUL. I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN FOND OF YOUR GLASSHOUSE BECAUSE WE HAVE THE SAME COLOR CAR AND YOU DON'T SEE MANY IN THAT COLOR. LIKE A LONG LOST TWIN. SO TO SEE THAT PICTURE DEEPLY SADDENS ME ALMOST TO TEARS. SOMETIMES THESE CARS ARE LOOKED AT LIKE A FAMILY MEMBER AND TO SEE IT IN PAIN CAN JUST KILL YOU. I AM SO SORRY ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED AND I HOPE YOU GET HER FIXED JUST AS SHE WAS BEFORE.  


DAMN :tears:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 05:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: fuck thats sad,  hope you get it fixed homie and hope your ok


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 06:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM   that sucks ....these cars are built like tanks should just buff out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Insurance is on top of it they should pay for it hopefully it goes in the shop soon and comes out looking like a whole new car painting the car in the begining of this year was my plan i guess now is the time to do so if any of you know of a parts car with a good quarter please let me know thanks guys


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 06:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :barf: :barf: :banghead:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 25 2011, 09:50 AM~19692254
> *Insurance is on top of it they should pay for it hopefully it goes in the shop soon and comes out looking like a whole new car painting the car in the begining of this year was my plan i guess now is the time to do so if any of you know of a parts car with a good quarter please let me know thanks guys
> *


In a rialto junkyard


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 25 2011, 02:08 AM~19690800
> *YOU KNOW SAUL. I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN FOND OF YOUR GLASSHOUSE BECAUSE WE HAVE THE SAME COLOR CAR AND YOU DON'T SEE MANY IN THAT COLOR. LIKE A LONG LOST TWIN. SO TO SEE THAT PICTURE DEEPLY SADDENS ME ALMOST TO TEARS. SOMETIMES THESE CARS ARE LOOKED AT LIKE A FAMILY MEMBER AND TO SEE IT IN PAIN CAN JUST KILL YOU. I AM SO SORRY ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED AND I HOPE YOU GET HER FIXED JUST AS SHE WAS BEFORE.
> DAMN :tears:
> *


 :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 24 2011, 03:34 PM~19684987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank's for waiting 
Real cool guy to deal with


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jan 25 2011, 11:51 AM~19693203
> *Thank's for waiting
> Real cool guy to deal with
> *


I'm also looking for some bumber fillers front and back..


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jan 24 2011, 07:54 PM~19686420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you happen to know the name or code for that colour?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 06:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


man saul thats sucks but the main thing is that your ok homie a car can always be replace a life can not saul will be back on the streets very soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 25 2011, 02:08 AM~19690800
> *YOU KNOW SAUL. I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN FOND OF YOUR GLASSHOUSE BECAUSE WE HAVE THE SAME COLOR CAR AND YOU DON'T SEE MANY IN THAT COLOR. LIKE A LONG LOST TWIN. SO TO SEE THAT PICTURE DEEPLY SADDENS ME ALMOST TO TEARS. SOMETIMES THESE CARS ARE LOOKED AT LIKE A FAMILY MEMBER AND TO SEE IT IN PAIN CAN JUST KILL YOU. I AM SO SORRY ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED AND I HOPE YOU GET HER FIXED JUST AS SHE WAS BEFORE.
> DAMN :tears:
> *


 x 2.. Im glad no body got hurt.. and at least you didnt catch a case!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Jan 25 2011, 12:35 PM~19694004
> *I'm also looking for some bumber fillers front and back..
> *


Only have front set one NOS and 2 used set's


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Jan 24 2011, 06:20 PM~19685457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 07:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Oohhhh...... that's worse than rust on a 1/4 panel...  
Not sure if this is big enough>>http://www.classicindustries.com/impala/parts/1667347.html


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF MY GLASSHOUSE I WAS ASKED TO POST THAT I HAVE FOR SALE, LOOKING FOR ANY REASONABLE OFFERS. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 25 2011, 06:53 PM~19697062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 06:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Man that sucks.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 24 2011, 04:58 PM~19685243
> *A LIL TRIM JOB,THATS ALL.  :biggrin: I DID IT TO THESE ON MY BLUE G-HOUSE.
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 25 2011, 07:53 PM~19697062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
nice ride man. g/l on the sale


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 25 2011, 07:35 PM~19697535
> *
> nice ride man. g/l on the sale
> *


THANKS MAN ,I WOULD LIKE TO KEEP IT BUT IT IS CAUSING ME A LOT OF GRIEF ! !......ALL I WANT TO DO IS DRIVE IT :biggrin: AND I CANT GET NOTHING DONE ON MY FRAME OFF 69 IMPALA RAGTOP PROJECT .SO ITS GOTTA GO! :banghead:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME MORE PICTURES OF THE CAR. PM ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS,THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 25 2011, 07:52 PM~19697663
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean interior :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 25 2011, 08:24 PM~19698018
> *clean interior :wow:
> *


Yes it is very clean car was purchased off the original owner and has been up on blocks ,garaged for 4 years when I bought it ,74,000 miles ,new rims ,tires,rad, battery ,fuel pump ,shocks ,1970 camaro coils for the low look :biggrin: new brakes all around and no rust to speak of. :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

BEFOR









COMING SOON THIS SUMMER 2011


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 24 2011, 03:58 PM~19685243
> *A LIL TRIM JOB,THATS ALL.  :biggrin: I DID IT TO THESE ON MY BLUE G-HOUSE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: my rag is the twin to this car


----------



## buick83t (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 05:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


I believe there is a 74 or 75 impala in the Ecology junkyard in Lancaster, Ca i think its the same color as your car last i saw the car it was complete.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info im gonna take a trip outhere


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 25 2011, 06:52 PM~19697663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 25 2011, 07:42 PM~19698224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMM


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 06:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks homie. Damn!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Jan 25 2011, 08:34 PM~19697527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

wow bro...... :wow: i was sorry to see that...


> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 06:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Jan 26 2011, 02:48 PM~19704536
> *DAMMMMM
> *


Thanks Chopper, cool talking with you today. see you on Friday


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 25 2011, 09:10 PM~19698601
> *BEFOR
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 26 2011, 05:06 PM~19705689
> * :wow:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

sorry to see that, saul. 

hope you get her fixed and back on the road soon.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks guys i have a couple of leads on quarter panels i will be checking them out in the next couple a days thanks to all of you who have taken your time to pm me with info i really apreciate it


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 25 2011, 10:04 PM~19698521
> *Yes it is very clean car was purchased off the original owner and has been up on blocks ,garaged for 4 years when I bought it ,74,000 miles ,new rims ,tires,rad, battery ,fuel pump ,shocks ,1970 camaro coils for the low look :biggrin: new brakes all around and no rust to speak of. :biggrin:
> *


camaro coils are a good idea. dont think ive seen that before. and was kinda wondering how you got the look.


----------



## 1970_monte (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 26 2011, 07:44 PM~19707132
> *thanks guys i have a couple of leads on quarter panels i will be checking them out in the next couple a days thanks to all of you who have taken your time to pm me with info i really apreciate it
> *


you can go here they sell them new http://www.classicindustries.com


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 17 2011, 01:42 PM~19620968
> *75' was last year for caprice rag...it has a 76' header
> *


 O YEAH I GET U HOMIE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody know what size bolts the bumper uses? I wanna drop the bumper on my '75.


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 27 2011, 04:32 PM~19715519
> *Anybody know what size bolts the bumper uses? I wanna drop the bumper on my '75.
> *


3/8 x 1"


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 25 2011, 06:53 PM~19697062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: Dont really want to sell it ...Dammm!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 27 2011, 08:41 PM~19717752
> *:tears:  :tears: Dont really want to sell it ...Dammm!!
> *


HOW MUCH FOR 75


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 26 2011, 06:58 PM~19706102
> *Thanks Homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 27 2011, 08:41 PM~19717752
> *:tears:  :tears: Dont really want to sell it ...Dammm!!
> *



then don't.... sell the 69'

glasshouse has waaayyy more character than that :happysad:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 25 2011, 09:10 PM~19698601
> *BEFOR
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 25 2011, 09:30 AM~19692119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 25 2011, 09:10 PM~19698601
> *BEFOR
> 
> 
> ...


*JUST GOT DONE WIT THE SIDESHOW OF THE 76 MAN THIS IS A BADASS DVD...COMING SOON THIS SUMMER 2011*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

just stopping by to say whats up glasshouse peeps. i miss my glasshouse and really regret selling it but i had to do it to get control of my finances, anyways cars are looking sharp.
saul sorry to see your ride like that. hope you get it back in shape bro.

hopefully real soon ill be back with a new glasshouse.

me my ol lady and grand daughter.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 28 2011, 02:06 PM~19723622
> *just stopping by to say whats up glasshouse peeps. i miss my glasshouse and really regret selling it but i had to do it to get control of my finances, anyways cars are looking sharp.
> saul sorry to see your ride like that. hope you get it back in shape bro.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES COULD NOT WAIT TO THIS SUMMER SO HERE YOU GO ITS STILL NOT DONE YET HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY IT PART.2 COMING SOON!!!!*


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 28 2011, 01:36 PM~19723852
> *WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES COULD NOT WAIT TO THIS SUMMER SO HERE YOU GO ITS STILL NOT DONE YET HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY IT PART.2 COMING SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


pinstriping looks nice :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 28 2011, 02:36 PM~19723852
> *WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES COULD NOT WAIT TO THIS SUMMER SO HERE YOU GO ITS STILL NOT DONE YET HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY IT PART.2 COMING SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent ADVENTURE.. i LOVE YOU CAR HOMIE.. THE BEFORE CAR WAS CLEAN TO 
BEGIN WITH..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 28 2011, 02:36 PM~19723852
> *WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES COULD NOT WAIT TO THIS SUMMER SO HERE YOU GO ITS STILL NOT DONE YET HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY IT PART.2 COMING SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 28 2011, 02:36 PM~19723852
> *WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES COULD NOT WAIT TO THIS SUMMER SO HERE YOU GO ITS STILL NOT DONE YET HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY IT PART.2 COMING SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


what's the name of it if I search for it on YouTube... iPhone doesn't show shit :angry:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 25 2011, 10:42 PM~19698224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: Nice


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 28 2011, 04:36 PM~19723852
> *WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES COULD NOT WAIT TO THIS SUMMER SO HERE YOU GO ITS STILL NOT DONE YET HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY IT PART.2 COMING SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I cant wait neither :thumbsup: looking good bro


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 28 2011, 04:35 PM~19724607
> *what's the name of it if I search for it on YouTube... iPhone doesn't show shit :angry:
> *


yea bro here the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUDEQcZB120&feature=feedu


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 28 2011, 05:23 PM~19724849
> *I cant wait neither :thumbsup: looking good bro
> *


thanks bro part.2 coming soon.................


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 28 2011, 02:06 PM~19723622
> *just stopping by to say whats up glasshouse peeps. i miss my glasshouse and really regret selling it but i had to do it to get control of my finances, anyways cars are looking sharp.
> saul sorry to see your ride like that. hope you get it back in shape bro.
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 27 2011, 11:26 PM~19719037
> *then don't.... sell the 69'
> 
> glasshouse has waaayyy more character than that :happysad:
> *


 :werd: 

he aint lyin


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by spook+Jan 28 2011, 03:06 PM~19723622-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lookin good. id love a bit of summer. lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 28 2011, 05:54 PM~19725082
> *yea bro here the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUDEQcZB120&feature=feedu
> *


nice work....put a chill down my spine.... :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 28 2011, 07:35 PM~19725818
> *nice work....put a chill down my spine.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 28 2011, 02:36 PM~19723852
> *WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES COULD NOT WAIT TO THIS SUMMER SO HERE YOU GO ITS STILL NOT DONE YET HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY IT PART.2 COMING SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i like the then more than the now.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 28 2011, 01:36 PM~19723852
> *WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES COULD NOT WAIT TO THIS SUMMER SO HERE YOU GO ITS STILL NOT DONE YET HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY IT PART.2 COMING SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Nice vid and nice ride. I would have passed on the mural but to each his own, right?!


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 16 2011, 11:47 PM~19617258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 28 2011, 02:36 PM~19723852
> *WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES COULD NOT WAIT TO THIS SUMMER SO HERE YOU GO ITS STILL NOT DONE YET HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY IT PART.2 COMING SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 28 2011, 05:20 PM~19724834
> *:h5: Nice
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

the 70's yall!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 29 2011, 04:32 PM~19731789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 29 2011, 04:32 PM~19731789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

hey homies anybody has the trims that go in the bottom of the glasshouse if you do pm me thanks


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia+Jan 29 2011, 05:38 PM~19732172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's the deal fellas... If you live near Pomona, CA, there's an auto salvage called "u pick u save" that has a four door '76 Impala parts car way in the back corner. It has the complete front end with fillers and everything. I suggest you go today!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 30 2011, 11:41 AM~19737015
> *Here's the deal fellas... If you live near Pomona, CA, there's an auto salvage called "u pick u save" that has a four door '76 Impala parts car way in the back corner. It has the complete front end with fillers and everything. I suggest you go today!
> *


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 30 2011, 01:41 PM~19737015
> *Here's the deal fellas... If you live near Pomona, CA, there's an auto salvage called "u pick u save" that has a four door '76 Impala parts car way in the back corner. It has the complete front end with fillers and everything. I suggest you go today!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

*For Sale: $50.00 each, Brand New I have (2) of them*

Impala/Caprice Rear Left (Drivers Side) Bumper Filler Fits 1974 Caprice/Impala, 1975 Chevy Impala Only.

Filler for vehicles with taillights that DON`T wrap into the qtr. panels.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Jan 29 2011, 04:16 PM~19731722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 30 2011, 05:16 PM~19739598
> *For Sale: $50.00 each, Brand New I have (2) of them
> 
> 1974-1975 Impala/Caprice Rear Left Bumper Filler Fits 1974 All, 1975 Chevy Impala Only.
> ...



So you only have the left rear? Are they fiberglass or ABS?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 30 2011, 07:18 PM~19740229
> *So you only have the left rear? Are they fiberglass or ABS?
> *


Yes only the left rear, they are Fiberglass. I also have the center front filler for a 74 Caprice/Impala or 75 Impala.


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 30 2011, 06:16 PM~19739598
> *For Sale: $50.00 each, Brand New I have (2) of them
> 
> 1974-1975 Impala/Caprice Rear Left Bumper Filler Fits 1974 All, 1975 Chevy Impala Only.
> ...


If they will fit a 76 I'll take them 661-394-0803 hit me up .. So I can get your pay pal acc.


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Jan 20 2011, 07:42 PM~19652532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE PIC!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Jan 30 2011, 08:20 PM~19740831
> *If they will fit a 76 I'll take them 661-394-0803 hit me up .. So I can get your pay pal acc.
> *


Sorry....They won't work on a 76 Caprice.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 30 2011, 07:21 PM~19740284
> *Yes only the left rear, they are Fiberglass. I also have the center front filler for a 74 Caprice/Impala or 75 Impala.
> *


CALL ME 18182336665


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I would like to thank all of you who sent me personal messages on leads to the quarter panel i needed for my glasshouse i hit up a couple of yards friday and sat morning and thanks to BUICK83T on here i was able to find a 75 impala at the wrecking yard i will let the pics speak for them selfs


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks to my homie Ray for helping me cut the quarter panel :cheesy:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 30 2011, 10:36 PM~19742442
> *Thanks to my homie Ray for helping me cut the quarter panel  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 30 2011, 10:36 PM~19742442
> *Thanks to my homie Ray for helping me cut the quarter panel  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808+Jan 31 2011, 08:54 AM~19744514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 30 2011, 09:33 PM~19742413
> *I would like to thank all of you who sent me personal messages on leads to the quarter panel i needed for my glasshouse i hit up a couple of yards friday and sat morning and thanks to BUICK83T on here i was able to find a 75 impala at the wrecking yard i will let the pics speak for them selfs
> 
> 
> ...


Location?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 30 2011, 10:33 PM~19742413
> *I would like to thank all of you who sent me personal messages on leads to the quarter panel i needed for my glasshouse i hit up a couple of yards friday and sat morning and thanks to BUICK83T on here i was able to find a 75 impala at the wrecking yard i will let the pics speak for them selfs
> 
> 
> ...


 great job... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 31 2011, 08:54 AM~19744514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 30 2011, 10:33 PM~19742413
> *I would like to thank all of you who sent me personal messages on leads to the quarter panel i needed for my glasshouse i hit up a couple of yards friday and sat morning and thanks to BUICK83T on here i was able to find a 75 impala at the wrecking yard i will let the pics speak for them selfs
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good saul :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> Que VIVA PADRINOS C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> > Que VIVA PADRINOS C.C.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAUL+Jan 30 2011, 11:33 PM~19742413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha.. thats awesome man.. Looks solid as hell to.
i dont think we even have anything close to that age cars in our yards up where i live anymore.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 31 2011, 06:53 PM~19749058
> *shes beautiful!
> *


i just noticed the car. lol.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 31 2011, 10:16 PM~19750658
> *i just noticed the car. lol.
> *


haha :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 31 2011, 09:27 AM~19744805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOR THE HOMIE SLIM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Jan 31 2011, 09:09 PM~19751366
> *FOR THE HOMIE SLIM :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 06:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Dam bro it ill's me to look at this but I'm sure it's worst for you, bro. 

I'm glad you found that 1/4 panel, well take care Saul and tell Miguel I said hi.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

gonna sell mine red car
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 1 2011, 11:28 AM~19756240
> *gonna sell mine red car
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

PAGING MR INVISIBLE EMPIRE*****

....YOUR CAR IS READY


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 1 2011, 11:28 AM~19756240
> *gonna sell mine red car
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT
> *


 :0 what about those t-tops


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

does anyone have pics of the blue glasshouse from imperials l.a.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Feb 1 2011, 04:54 PM~19758845
> *does anyone have pics of the blue glasshouse from imperials l.a.
> *


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 1 2011, 03:38 PM~19757711
> *:0 what about those t-tops
> *


I`LL GET RID OF THE AFTER THE CAR SELLS, OR OFFER THEM TO THE NEW BUYER.
I CAN TAKE 58 ACCESSORIES AS PART TRADE ALSO :biggrin: 
BUMPERKIT? SKIRTS, TRAILMASTERS
OR EVEN A 59 BUMPER KIT, OG ONLY
36 PONTIAC, OR 30`S CONVERIBLE, OR EVEN CONVERT PARTS


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 1 2011, 04:41 PM~19759336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 1 2011, 01:33 PM~19757145
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> PAGING MR INVISIBLE EMPIRE*****
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 1 2011, 06:41 PM~19759336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 1 2011, 06:43 PM~19759998
> *:worship:
> *


X2


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> I`LL GET RID OF THE AFTER THE CAR SELLS, OR OFFER THEM TO THE NEW BUYER.
> I CAN TAKE  58 ACCESSORIES AS PART TRADE ALSO :biggrin:
> BUMPERKIT? SKIRTS, TRAILMASTERS
> OR EVEN A 59 BUMPER KIT, OG ONLY
> ...


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 1 2011, 11:28 AM~19756240
> *gonna sell mine red car
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT
> *


that is nice homie g/l on sale


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Feb 1 2011, 05:54 PM~19758845
> *does anyone have pics of the blue glasshouse from imperials l.a.
> *


I like this one.. :cheesy:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 1 2011, 04:41 PM~19759336
> *
> 
> 
> ...






thanks Rod, this ride was the car that made like glasshouses. i've always been into impalas 64's on down, and tri-five bel airs but after seeing this ride, it made me start thinking about looking into one.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 1 2011, 03:38 PM~19757711
> *:0 what about those t-tops
> *


you already have t tops rights?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Feb 2 2011, 12:47 AM~19764055
> *that is nice homie g/l on sale
> *


hate to think of selling it, but the new project is killing my wallet


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 2 2011, 02:03 AM~19764603
> *I like this one.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:boink:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Feb 2 2011, 03:35 AM~19764724
> *thanks Rod,  this ride was the car that made like glasshouses. i've always been into impalas 64's on down, and tri-five bel airs but after seeing this ride, it made me start thinking about looking into one.
> *



did the exact same thing to me! :biggrin:


----------



## Justride (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Fellas i need a little help. I live in the East La Area and i am looking for a shop that can align my convertible top on a 75 Caprice. If any one knows of a good shop please help me out. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 1 2011, 05:41 PM~19759336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 2 2011, 06:13 AM~19764972
> *you already have t tops rights?
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 1 2011, 05:41 PM~19759336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 2 2011, 03:03 AM~19764603
> *I like this one.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 









:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 2 2011, 02:03 AM~19764603
> *I like this one.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a set of vinyl moldings for sale these are the ones that separate the vinyl from the body on each side of the quarter panels below the side windows they are not the smooth finish ones these have the ridges im asking $70 O.B.O for all 4 pcs


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 2 2011, 06:04 PM~19770185
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



hawt! :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 30 2011, 09:33 PM~19742413
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Need this bumper. Where is this car?


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 1 2011, 05:41 PM~19759336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAAAMMMNNN!!!! dis is nice* :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 2 2011, 10:41 PM~19772865
> *hawt!  :cheesy:
> *
























:yes: :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 3 2011, 10:38 AM~19777084
> *Need this bumper. Where is this car?
> *


in landscatter


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 3 2011, 11:56 AM~19778104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :wow: :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

HEY MARTIN HERE IS THAT MURAL YOU WANTED FOR YOUR GLASSHOUSE!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 2 2011, 06:14 AM~19764981
> *hate to think of selling it, but the new project is killing my wallet
> *


It's only money :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 3 2011, 01:08 PM~19778639
> *in landscatter
> *



Aw shit. I don't need it that bad :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 3 2011, 06:18 PM~19780108
> *Aw shit. I don't need it that bad  :biggrin:
> *


but a 58 rag puts a dent in your wallet bigger than you know, i had 3 58 rags, befor, they have gone up!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 30 2011, 10:36 PM~19742442
> *Thanks to my homie Ray for helping me cut the quarter panel  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 

thats a nice 1/4


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

wazup glasshouse homies keeping my glasshouse :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 3 2011, 03:47 PM~19779351
> *It's only money  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 3 2011, 10:24 PM~19782619
> *:yes:
> *


sounds easy :wow: 
till you have to come up with it.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

those the breaks when you got a dozen rides :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 3 2011, 10:19 PM~19783400
> *those the breaks when you got a dozen rides :biggrin:
> *


And a few dozen sets of rims


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 3 2011, 09:41 PM~19782911
> *sounds easy :wow:
> till you have to come up with it.
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 4 2011, 12:27 AM~19784587
> *YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!!!
> *


says the man with a mattress full of dough


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 3 2011, 11:44 PM~19783707
> *And a few dozen sets of rims
> *


just running out of room!
my lot is big, but if it were bigger, i`d fill it up too, so i need a 12 step program of some kind :uh:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 3 2011, 11:19 PM~19783400
> *those the breaks when you got a dozen rides :biggrin:
> *


or more


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:yessad: 

if I had space...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 4 2011, 01:13 AM~19784829
> *:yessad:
> 
> if I had space...
> *


I have space :biggrin: 12+ acres but no money to fill it with bigg boy toys


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 4 2011, 11:03 AM~19787103
> *I have space  :biggrin: 12+ acres but no money to fill it with bigg boy  toys
> *



fuck... that's nice....just got a 2 car garage :happysad:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 4 2011, 11:22 AM~19787270
> *fuck... that's nice....just got a 2 car garage :happysad:
> *


Oh yea + my 2 car garage :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 4 2011, 11:29 AM~19787333
> *Oh yea + my 2 car garage  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 4 2011, 12:41 AM~19784690
> *says the man with a mattress full of dough
> *


 :0 :nono:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 4 2011, 11:32 AM~19787356
> *:0  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Best topic ever!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 4 2011, 12:00 PM~19787549
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

So what's a good price on sandblast & full wrap on a frame I'm ready to drop this off somewhere


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 4 2011, 12:03 PM~19787103
> *I have space  :biggrin: 12+ acres but no money to fill it with bigg boy  toys
> *


that`s the right mount of roomi need, 
:biggrin: but missing the cool ocean breeze :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 4 2011, 01:41 AM~19784690
> *says the man with a mattress full of dough
> *


it`s full? just break me off a corner :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

IM LAUGHING MY ASS OFF..

(MY BRAIN IS STARTING TO HURT FROM YOUR STUPIDITY) LOL..
MUST WATCH..


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 4 2011, 06:09 PM~19790350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 2 2011, 09:20 PM~19772583
> *I have a set of vinyl moldings for sale these are the ones that separate the vinyl from the body on each side of the quarter panels below the side windows they are not the smooth finish ones these have the ridges im asking $70 O.B.O for all 4 pcs
> *


$50 takes them


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 3 2011, 10:38 AM~19777084
> *Need this bumper. Where is this car?
> *


Lancaster ca


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 4 2011, 05:58 PM~19790279
> *that`s the right mount  of roomi need,
> :biggrin: but missing the cool ocean breeze :biggrin:
> *



yup I get the breeze from redondo beach all day


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 4 2011, 07:26 PM~19790899
> *$50 takes them
> *



too bad they ain't polished smooth....I roll right now...

I got some stitched ones but want the polished..... actually I want a 1/4 landau set :naughty: 

I need to make a trip and go see my homie richie and ez still to pick up some things still


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 4 2011, 12:03 PM~19787103
> *I have space  :biggrin: 12+ acres but no money to fill it with bigg boy  toys
> *


 :wow: 12 is wicked man.. only got 3 where i am  
but i guess less grass to cut. unless you got lotsa trees. that would be cool.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 4 2011, 12:29 PM~19787333
> *Oh yea + my 2 car garage  :biggrin:
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pm sent socapots


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 3 2011, 02:32 PM~19778780
> *HEY MARTIN HERE IS THAT MURAL YOU WANTED FOR YOUR GLASSHOUSE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :sprint: :barf:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 4 2011, 06:56 PM~19790681
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

GLEN DOING SOME ROAD WORK WITH HIS 74 GLASS


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

GLEN DOING SOME ROAD WORK WITH HIS 74 GLASS


----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 5 2011, 01:20 AM~19793089
> *GLEN DOING SOME ROAD WORK WITH HIS 74 GLASS
> 
> 
> ...


  
love that shit..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 4 2011, 10:07 PM~19791735
> *pm sent socapots
> *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 5 2011, 12:20 AM~19793089
> *GLEN DOING SOME ROAD WORK WITH HIS 74 GLASS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bumpitup


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 5 2011, 02:20 AM~19793089
> *GLEN DOING SOME ROAD WORK WITH HIS 74 GLASS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hugos76+Feb 6 2011, 12:03 AM~19799377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP HOMIES :wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's a few from some car shows up here in seattle last year


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

[/quote]
nice!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 6 2011, 11:56 AM~19801296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I like em all, I love the white one..

thanks Mr 59.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

still looking for the trim on the header above the grill for a 76 in good condition


----------



## G_body_Jon (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 5 2011, 12:20 AM~19793089
> *GLEN DOING SOME ROAD WORK WITH HIS 74 GLASS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

Qvo glasshouse. Gente. I have a ? Am going to be lifting my 76. Soon and I wanted to know if I would have enuff room in my trunk for 16 in" cly. With powerballs and coil over's  Thank's


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> Here's a few from some car shows up here in seattle last year





>





>


nice!
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My Daily 74 caprice with a 400 sbc/th400 trans. Getting ready to paint it black.









Here's my soon to be daily driver 1974 Caprice: Factory 454/th400 with power split bench and power windows. Picked it up Jan 28th 2011. I need to pressure wash it, throw the headlight bezels back on it and fender trim, and give it a good tune up since it's been sitting since 1999! A little gas and she started right up! Gotta love them Chevys


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 6 2011, 11:16 PM~19805970
> *My Daily 74 caprice with a 400 sbc/th400 trans. Getting ready to paint it black.
> 
> 
> ...


 hell yea.. :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

The white guy aint me lol! The guy I got it from :biggrin: He was gonna part it out cuz he didn't really know what it was, I showed up and had to have it, ALL OF IT lol!! Runs and drives nice, brakes are a lil squishy but that's about it :happysad:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 6 2011, 11:16 PM~19805970
> *My Daily 74 caprice with a 400 sbc/th400 trans. Getting ready to paint it black.
> 
> 
> ...


thatz wazup dawg nice cars i had a 74 too a white one love the bottom chromes on em sold it and got a 75 npw  
heres my 75 how it lookz now










how i got it









my old 74


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Had to put the trunk lid on to check fitment, after smoothing out underside of lid..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 7 2011, 12:16 AM~19805970
> *My Daily 74 caprice with a 400 sbc/th400 trans. Getting ready to paint it black.
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like you have too much 74' Caprice side trim, I'll buy a set from ya!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Feb 6 2011, 11:25 PM~19806027
> *thatz wazup dawg nice cars i had a 74 too a white one love the bottom chromes on em sold it and got a 75 npw
> heres my 75 how it lookz now
> 
> ...


Fuuuuuuck that's nice!! Im still looking for a 75 and 76 Caprice. Seems like I always get everything in twos. That black 74 basically found me and followed me home, kinda like my two '73 Caprice verts, 2 68 Impala Fastbacks, and my two '70 El Caminos. I'm addicted :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 7 2011, 01:47 AM~19806672
> *Seems like you have too much 74' Caprice side trim, I'll buy a set from ya!
> *


Hey cruising, are u looking for some '74 Caprice trim? Lemme know what u need, and I have two sets of nice skirts with clips for sale right now. [email protected] me!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

T TOPS FOR SALE CHEAP 350.00 :wow: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=544018


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Feb 7 2011, 03:54 PM~19810168
> *T TOPS FOR SALE CHEAP 350.00 :wow:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=544018
> *


if only you were closer...
and weather stripping was easier to find.
:happysad: 

edit: and i had money.. haha... 
wait i guess that shoulda been first. lol.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

For sale 71-76 GM. 50/50 power seat and panel's $300
Front seat's, Conv back seat's, Door panel's, Lower back panel's only


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 3 2011, 12:56 PM~19778104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more of both! :cheesy:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

thatz wazup homie :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 7 2011, 04:14 PM~19810852
> *For sale 71-76 GM. 50/50 power seat and panel's $300
> Front seat's, Conv back seat's, Door panel's, Lower back panel's only
> 
> ...


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 4 2011, 07:09 PM~19790350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this shit is fucking funny as shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

NOT MIND BUT 1 BAD ASS GLASS


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 7 2011, 08:02 PM~19813010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Feb 7 2011, 03:54 PM~19810168
> *T TOPS FOR SALE CHEAP 350.00 :wow:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=544018
> *


so i need clarification here. Do the t-tops from the 70s fire birds work on the Glasshouses?
Curious because this add says the tops for sale fit glasshouses and a post or 2 later on 70s firebirds as well.

little help anyone?


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 25 2011, 06:53 PM~19697062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STILL FOR SALE ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 7 2011, 08:40 PM~19813623
> *so i need clarification here. Do the t-tops from the 70s fire birds work on the Glasshouses?
> Curious because this add says the tops for sale fit glasshouses and a post or 2 later on 70s firebirds as well.
> 
> ...


I think mid 70's "A body" T-Tops might work for firebirds but not vice versa since firebird tops are longer and have more of curve to them


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 7 2011, 08:02 PM~19813010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 bad ass!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 7 2011, 04:14 PM~19810852
> *For sale 71-76 GM. 50/50 power seat and panel's $300
> Front seat's, Conv back seat's, Door panel's, Lower back panel's only
> 
> ...


I really wish I wouldve hit you up and redid these instead of mine!!!



TTT for the split bench!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Feb 7 2011, 10:10 PM~19814765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Want to buy a NOS 1976 header panel bowtie


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 8 2011, 01:27 PM~19819128
> *Want to buy a NOS 1976 header panel bowtie
> *



ok how much? :happysad:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 8 2011, 10:46 AM~19817947
> *I really wish I wouldve hit you up and redid these instead of mine!!!
> TTT for the split bench!
> *



:yes: :nicoderm: 

someone should grab the split something you don't see very often


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

im looking for a pair of "Landau" quarter glass, if anyone has a pair hit me up


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Feb 7 2011, 11:08 PM~19814745
> *I think mid 70's "A body" T-Tops might work for firebirds but not vice versa since firebird tops are longer and have more of curve to them
> *


thats what i remember hearing in the past. roofs were longer and more curved..

thanks for the conformation.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 7 2011, 09:02 PM~19813010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Must be 15"s in the trunk, subs look pretty big..


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

just tunneled my G-House here's a couple of pics. my homie ceasar doing what he doe's. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice... she lays real nice now

so your keeping it now right?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Feb 8 2011, 11:55 PM~19823982
> *just tunneled my G-House here's a couple of pics. my homie ceasar doing what he doe's. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Studied the pics, nice work! Even the bracing is tied together while allowing driveshaft clearance.. How much is the rearend narrowed?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

:thumbsup: 

no problems with the back seat?


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 7 2011, 10:10 PM~19814765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 7 2011, 05:14 PM~19810852
> *For sale 71-76 GM. 50/50 power seat and panel's $300
> Front seat's, Conv back seat's, Door panel's, Lower back panel's only
> 
> ...


TOO BAD I COULDN`T GET THESE TO WORK ON MY CAR...........
UNSING TE ORIGNAL SEAT COVER


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GLASSHOUSE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

first and last warning.....

don't do it again......


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Feb 8 2011, 10:55 PM~19823982
> *just tunneled my G-House here's a couple of pics. my homie ceasar doing what he doe's. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Feb 8 2011, 10:55 PM~19823982
> *just tunneled my G-House here's a couple of pics. my homie ceasar doing what he doe's. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Old Skool ELITE C.C. car


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Feb 8 2011, 09:55 PM~19823982
> *just tunneled my G-House here's a couple of pics. my homie ceasar doing what he doe's. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 9 2011, 08:07 AM~19826206
> *Old Skool ELITE C.C. car
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Feb 8 2011, 09:55 PM~19823982
> *just tunneled my G-House here's a couple of pics. my homie ceasar doing what he doe's. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 PUTTING SOME WORK BRO SHE LOOKING GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 8 2011, 10:10 PM~19824121
> *Studied the pics, nice work! Even the bracing is tied together while allowing driveshaft clearance.. How much is the rearend narrowed?
> *


SHE GOT STOCK CADDY REAR END :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 8 2011, 01:12 PM~19819404
> *
> *


SUP MARIO


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 9 2011, 09:41 AM~19826423
> *SUP MARIO
> *


Whats up Rich, hope your feeling better Remember to give me a call if you need anything


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 9 2011, 09:03 AM~19826575
> *Whats up Rich, hope your feeling better Remember to give me a call if you need anything
> *


THANKS BRO HIT YOU LATER TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 9 2011, 08:38 AM~19826407
> *SHE GOT STOCK CADDY REAR END :biggrin:
> *


What year caddy ?


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 9 2011, 08:38 AM~19826407
> *SHE GOT STOCK CADDY REAR END :biggrin:
> *


What year caddy ? Did it just bolt up?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Feb 9 2011, 12:54 PM~19827355
> *What year caddy ? Did it just bolt up?
> *


There really is not a "bolt in" rear end. They fit with a bit of work get a drive shaft made get your e-brake cables organized brake lines. It been done and talked about over and over and over. if you run the stock rear end I don't think you run into the drive shaft hitting the floor when pancaked in the rear.


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> GLEN DOING SOME ROAD WORK WITH HIS 74 GLASS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Feb 8 2011, 10:55 PM~19823982
> *just tunneled my G-House here's a couple of pics. my homie ceasar doing what he doe's. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: that's a bad ass g-house, lays really nice


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 9 2011, 12:08 PM~19827474
> *There really is not a "bolt in" rear end. They fit with a bit of work get a drive shaft made get your e-brake cables organized brake lines. It been done and talked about over and over and over. if you run the stock rear end I don't think you run into the drive shaft hitting the floor when pancaked in the rear.
> *


i got a caddy rear end and it still rubs when layed out but it clears my skirts with no problem side to side....


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

nice job :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Feb 9 2011, 05:50 PM~19830138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING BADASS!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Feb 9 2011, 11:54 AM~19827355
> *What year caddy ? Did it just bolt up?
> *


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

1978 caddy had to get a new drive shaft made


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Feb 8 2011, 11:55 PM~19823982
> *just tunneled my G-House here's a couple of pics. my homie ceasar doing what he doe's. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76+Feb 9 2011, 10:38 AM~19826407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I thought it was the stock rear end cuz of the driveshaft.. That double-whatever it's called, not the u-joint style like a Caddy rearend uses..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 9 2011, 09:07 AM~19826206
> *Old Skool ELITE C.C. car
> 
> 
> ...


that's what I'm talking about :nicoderm:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 9 2011, 09:07 AM~19826206
> *Old Skool ELITE C.C. car
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHATS UP RIGHT THERE!!!! :h5:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Feb 9 2011, 06:47 PM~19830112
> *i got a caddy rear end and it still rubs when layed out but it clears my skirts with no problem side to side....
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry stock glasshouse rear end.


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 9 2011, 07:08 PM~19830272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats funny :cheesy: . thanks for the complements i will post more pics of the G-House layed out. - heavenbound


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Feb 9 2011, 08:34 PM~19831051
> *now thats funny  :cheesy: .
> *


X2
lol
:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Feb 8 2011, 11:55 PM~19823982
> *just tunneled my G-House here's a couple of pics. my homie ceasar doing what he doe's. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wicked man..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 9 2011, 01:08 PM~19827474
> *There really is not a "bolt in" rear end. They fit with a bit of work get a drive shaft made get your e-brake cables organized brake lines. It been done and talked about over and over and over. if you run the stock rear end I don't think you run into the drive shaft hitting the floor when pancaked in the rear.
> *


hmm... thought i herd this before.. i think from the wise smurf.. gonna have to look into it more,


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Feb 9 2011, 06:50 PM~19830138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS TUFF ALL DROPPED


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 9 2011, 07:33 PM~19831034
> *Sorry stock glasshouse rear end.
> *


tires dont rub the drive shaft hits underneath when i hit bumps and its a caddy rear end


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Feb 9 2011, 09:02 PM~19831383
> *tires dont rub the drive shaft hits underneath when i hit bumps and its a caddy rear end
> *


thats the reason i tunneled my G-house because of the caddi rear end. i couldnt drive with it low and it didnt lay frame the way i wanted it too. because of the drive shaft issue and the pumpking. if u look at the pics of under my car. the brace that was put under was notched out so the top of the pumpkin would sit in there to give us tho's couple of extra inches to lay frame.


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Feb 9 2011, 10:59 PM~19833035
> *thats the reason i tunneled my G-house because of the caddi rear end. i couldnt drive with it low and it didnt lay frame the way i wanted it too. because of the drive shaft issue and the pumpking. if u look at the pics of under my car. the brace that was put under was notched out so the top of the pumpkin would sit in there to give us tho's couple of extra inches to lay frame.
> *


u have an idea of how many inches u gained?


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 9 2011, 08:43 PM~19831168
> *wicked man..
> 
> *


thanks bro. thats the look i was going 4. it took from start to finish around a total of 15 -16 hrs. of straight work 2 days. and it was well worth it.  - heavenbound


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Feb 10 2011, 12:01 AM~19833048
> *u have an idea of how many inches u gained?
> *


in this first pic it was laid all the way down befor the tunnel. and i couldnt drive it like that because the drive shaft would hit the floor board or factory tunnel. and on the second pic is with the new tunnel that was created. and cut 2 1/2 turns on coil.


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

:thumbsup: :h5: 

looks dope..
any problems mounting that back seat after the mod?


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

:cheesy: 








FUCK THATS NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Feb 9 2011, 09:02 PM~19831383
> *tires dont rub the drive shaft hits underneath when i hit bumps and its a caddy rear end
> *


That's what I'm saying the stock rear end that has been shortened should lay out and be able to drive with out the drive shaft hitting. SMURF will know for sure since if I remember right his is a stock rear end that has been shortened. My Riv has no problem and the drive train is the same as a glasshouse and I doubt the floor is much different aswell.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 10 2011, 02:15 AM~19833536
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 10 2011, 03:22 AM~19834026
> *That's what I'm saying the stock rear end that has been shortened should lay out and be able to drive with out the drive shaft hitting. SMURF will know for sure since if I remember right his is a stock rear end that has been shortened. My Riv has no problem and the drive train is the same as a glasshouse and I doubt the floor is much different aswell.
> *


where is smurf? anyone herd from him?
hope everything is good with him.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Feb 8 2011, 10:55 PM~19823982
> *just tunneled my G-House here's a couple of pics. my homie ceasar doing what he doe's. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 10 2011, 09:12 AM~19834980
> *where is smurf? anyone herd from him?
> hope everything is good with him.
> 
> *


smurfs topic i think is on page 599. and he has the same set up as mine. (drive shaft and rear end) caddi -heavenbound


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 10 2011, 10:59 AM~19835727
> *
> *


as far as i understand by what my dad has told me it was called tunneling and he was lowriding since the early 1950's and the c -notch was when u cut out the arch of the frame. and raise it up. two different things -heavenbound


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Feb 9 2011, 10:14 PM~19833137
> *in this first pic it was laid all the way down befor the tunnel. and i couldnt drive it like that because the drive shaft would hit the floor board or factory tunnel. and on the second pic is with the new tunnel that was created. and cut 2 1/2 turns on coil.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Feb 10 2011, 11:08 AM~19836164
> *smurfs topic i think is on page 599. and he has the same set up as mine. (drive shaft and rear end) caddi -heavenbound
> *



Smurf changed rears recently to a shortened stock


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity+Feb 6 2011, 11:16 PM~19805970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good and lays really nice but alot of unnecessarry cutting, welding, time and money spent.... jst my opinion tho...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 10 2011, 02:27 PM~19837017
> *Smurf changed rears recently to a shortened stock
> *


I think thats when i just got into this thread.. like a year and a bit or so ago..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 10 2011, 03:06 PM~19837290
> *looks good and lays really nice but alot of unnecessarry cutting, welding, time and money spent.... jst my opinion tho...
> *


i gotta ask why you think this...
so why do you think it?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Feb 10 2011, 11:08 AM~19836164
> *smurfs topic i think is on page 599. and he has the same set up as mine. (drive shaft and rear end) caddi -heavenbound
> *


i think the rear in your car is the one out of smurfs car! smurf has a stock shorten rear on his!

no rubbing with a stock rear end


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 10 2011, 02:06 PM~19837290
> *
> looks good and lays really nice but alot of unnecessarry cutting, welding, time and money spent.... jst my opinion tho...
> *


 how low can you go! thats always been the motto for low riding!


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 10 2011, 03:45 PM~19838007
> *i think the rear in your car is the one out of smurfs car!  smurf has a stock shorten rear on his!
> 
> no rubbing with a stock rear end
> *


what the ticket on a shorten stock rearend...

how much are the shorting it?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

HEY !!!!!! what year rear end fits the glasshouse so my wheels dont rub????

































HA HA HA HA!!!!!!! DAYUM!!!!!!!....... :roflmao:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Feb 10 2011, 03:58 PM~19838093
> *HEY !!!!!! what year rear end fits the glasshouse so my wheels dont rub????
> HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!        DAYUM!!!!!!!....... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 7 2011, 08:02 PM~19813010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I need a 76!!! Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 10 2011, 02:06 PM~19837290
> *damn are those washington plates i see.... :biggrin:
> *


Yessir!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68+Feb 10 2011, 12:12 PM~19836189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really want to box in the trunk hinges so they aren't just C-channel, and get em chromed out...Also, at the same time get rid of the torsion bars and mount some gas shocks instead..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 10 2011, 04:47 PM~19838017
> *how low can you go! thats always been the motto for low riding!
> *


thats kidna what i was thinkin.. and why i asked him why he thought it was a waste.. I still cant think of a reason


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 10 2011, 05:55 PM~19838411
> *I really want to box in the trunk hinges so they aren't just C-channel, and get em chromed out...Also, at the same time get rid of the torsion bars and mount some gas shocks instead..
> 
> 
> ...


that looks badass.. wonder if you can make the hinges out of round bar. and chrome those.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Feb 10 2011, 04:57 PM~19838090
> *what the ticket on a shorten stock rearend...
> 
> how much are the shorting it?
> *


Not 100%.. But i think 1.5 inches per side.. so 3 overall... 
at least thats supposed to be how much narrower the caddy ones are.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRAIDER59_@Feb 7 2011, 08:02 PM~19813010
> *
> 
> 
> ...












twins? :0


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Jan 15 2011, 08:46 PM~19608412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How do u like those rocker trims I sent u  ill have your wheel well trim this weekend too


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 10 2011, 04:55 PM~19838411
> * They tunnel alot of Mercs, shoebox Fords, and other 50's bombs so they can lay that shit down low on stock wheels!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


homie they been tunneling impalas since the 60's :biggrin: 

the reason they tunnel 50's is because they where c notch :biggrin: 
no c notch no tunnel!

drove my 48 with the rear sitting on the frame just like 76 no tunnel needed c nothched then i had to tunnel it! 

im going to c notch my 76 next!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 16 2011, 11:47 PM~19617258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those colors look good together :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Feb 10 2011, 05:20 PM~19838593
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin absolutely beautiful.... :wow:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Feb 9 2011, 10:59 PM~19833035
> *thats the reason i tunneled my G-house because of the caddi rear end. i couldnt drive with it low and it didnt lay frame the way i wanted it too. because of the drive shaft issue and the pumpking. if u look at the pics of under my car. the brace that was put under was notched out so the top of the pumpkin would sit in there to give us tho's couple of extra inches to lay frame.
> *


car looks sweet that's what ive been thinking of doing and bam here it is great job car looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: two thumbs up homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Jan 21 2011, 03:37 PM~19661344
> *Just picked up a '74 impala glasshouse and I am now finding out how hard it is to find parts for this bitch   , if anyone has parts or knows a spot/web site let a brother know...gracias
> *


I got parts, [email protected] me


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 10 2011, 05:56 PM~19838811
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jan 23 2011, 03:12 PM~19675456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody needs bumper fillers


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Jan 24 2011, 03:34 PM~19684482
> *do they still make them new?
> this stainless wants to make my life hard with the polishing
> *


I'm pretty sure I have a set up here, hit me up


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2011, 06:54 PM~19686420
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF WERE I CAN FIND A COMPLETE LEFT QUARTER PANEL FOR A 74 THRU 76 IMPALA OR A 74 CAPRICE SOME IDIOT RAN INTO MY GLASSHOUSE THIS PAST FRIDAY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


I shed a tear for u when I saw that man! :tears:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 10 2011, 04:55 PM~19838411
> * They tunnel alot of Mercs, shoebox Fords, and other 50's bombs so they can lay that shit down low on stock wheels!  :cheesy:
> I really want to box in the trunk hinges so they aren't just C-channel, and get em chromed out...Also, at the same time get rid of the torsion bars and mount some gas shocks instead..
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 10 2011, 06:08 PM~19838898
> *Somebody needs bumper fillers
> *


 :yessad: are you offering? :biggrin: I have the center fillers for the front and rear but no corners


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 31 2011, 08:54 AM~19744514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that orange is nice, loving the continental kit too


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> > Que VIVA PADRINOS C.C.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 10 2011, 05:21 PM~19838603
> *How do u like those rocker trims I sent u  ill have your wheel well trim this weekend too
> *


thanks alot for the trims homie good deal


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Feb 10 2011, 07:03 PM~19838859
> *car looks sweet that's what ive been thinking of doing and bam here it is great job car looks good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: two thumbs up homie
> *


GRACIA'S BIG DAWG - HEAVENBOUND


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Any body need a 74 bumper? Pm me there's a 74 local I can get parts off


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

blast from the past... someones funny Photoshop of my 74'
:angry:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Feb 10 2011, 07:02 PM~19839286
> *:yessad: are you offering? :biggrin: I have the center fillers for the front and rear but no corners
> *


Yup. I got front and backs from a 76 Caprice and 2 76 Impalas!! Ill post picks this weekend :wave: :drama:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

IMG_0460.JPG on it's way the paint shop


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

On its way to paint :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 10 2011, 11:02 PM~19841301
> *Yup. I got front and backs from a 76 Caprice and 2 76 Impalas!! Ill post picks this weekend  :wave:  :drama:
> *


I`LL BUY ANY 76 IMPALA REAR CORNERS IF THERE ARE "EXTRAS"


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 9 2011, 05:08 PM~19830272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It was a ? Dumb fuk!


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

THX to every1 else 4 positive info ill n post a build up of my 74 tomarrow!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 3 2011, 02:32 PM~19778780
> *HEY MARTIN HERE IS THAT MURAL YOU WANTED FOR YOUR GLASSHOUSE!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT ONE WOULD LOOK BEAUTIFUL' SHE ACTUALLY LOOKS LIKE PAMELA ANDERSON :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Feb 10 2011, 11:12 AM~19836189
> *as far as i understand by what my dad has told me it was called tunneling and he was lowriding since the early 1950's and the c -notch was when u cut out the arch of the frame. and raise it up. two different things  -heavenbound
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Feb 10 2011, 10:27 PM~19840844
> *Any body need a 74 bumper? Pm me there's a 74 local I can get parts off
> *


Caprice or Impala? Need some trim..


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52+Feb 10 2011, 04:45 PM~19838007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the problem of the question has been asked and gone over a million times in this topic


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Feb 10 2011, 11:45 PM~19842185
> *It was a ? Dumb fuk!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
read thru the topic and stop asking DUMB questions!

Dumb fuk!


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

On it's way to the artist Mr. Stone....


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

on it's way to the paint shop


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Feb 11 2011, 08:23 AM~19843563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Feb 10 2011, 10:13 PM~19841941
> *On its way to paint  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

oh shit someones coming up... 
can't wait till i get them...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 11 2011, 05:22 PM~19847338
> *oh shit someones coming up...
> can't wait till i get them...
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 10 2011, 10:33 PM~19840943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. that is funny.. thought it was legit. haha.. :happysad:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER+Feb 11 2011, 12:45 AM~19842185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like they said.. its all here in the topic. probably less then 10 pages back too.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Feb 11 2011, 09:23 AM~19843563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that looks pretty sweet for being on it way TO the paint shop..


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

ALMOST GOT PANCAKED BY HOUSE 2DAY 







hno:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 11 2011, 07:22 PM~19848083
> *man that looks pretty sweet for being on it way TO the paint shop..
> *


Thanks just wanna do something different to her..Gonna give it an ol'skool look... I'll keep posting pics. As I go along..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Feb 11 2011, 08:33 PM~19848151
> *ALMOST GOT PANCAKED BY HOUSE 2DAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 11 2011, 07:46 PM~19848225
> *:wow:
> *


x2 :wow: 


(might wanna take them taillights off so they don't get fucked up)


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Feb 11 2011, 08:33 PM~19848151
> *ALMOST GOT PANCAKED BY HOUSE 2DAY
> 
> 
> ...


hno:
not cool..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76 Glass_@Feb 11 2011, 08:38 PM~19848185
> *Thanks just wanna do something different to her..Gonna give it an ol'skool look... I'll keep posting pics. As I go along..
> *


yeah man. keep us posted.


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 11 2011, 09:11 PM~19849441
> *hno:
> not cool..
> *


I was tryin to bolt up the body cart to the house next thing I notice shit was comin down on top Of my head 
Atleast I can still jump fast enough


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Feb 12 2011, 12:19 AM~19849940
> *I was tryin to bolt up the body cart to the house next thing I notice shit was comin down on top Of my head
> Atleast I can still jump fast enough
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

my budy's...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Feb 12 2011, 12:19 AM~19849940
> *I was tryin to bolt up the body cart to the house next thing I notice shit was comin down on top Of my head
> Atleast I can still jump fast enough
> 
> ...


fuck man... thats crazy. probably gonna be alot more careful now though aint yah.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 12 2011, 03:03 AM~19850715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good lookin ride


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

page 3

ttt!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 12 2011, 10:56 PM~19855753
> *page 3
> 
> ttt!
> *



yikes..... hopefully everyone was working on there glasshouses... 
:biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 12 2011, 11:06 PM~19855808
> *yikes..... hopefully everyone was working on there glasshouses...
> :biggrin:
> *


or driving them around


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 13 2011, 12:06 AM~19855808
> *yikes..... hopefully everyone was working on there glasshouses...
> :biggrin:
> *


  wont fit in the garage.. and its still snowy out.. real snowy.. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 13 2011, 12:09 AM~19855825
> *or driving them around
> *


 :nosad: 
only like 3 more months to wait.. 
damn this place can suck.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

went cruising 2nite and got pulled over all my taillights, brake lights, license plate light, blinkers, reverse were out :angry: i think all the fuses r good what can it be? he let me go no ticket :biggrin:   and my girl accidentally hit the switch in front of him while he was running my license


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Feb 13 2011, 12:47 AM~19856399
> *went cruising 2nite and got pulled over all my taillights, brake lights, license plate light, blinkers, reverse were out  :angry:  i think all the fuses r good what can it be?  he let me go no ticket :biggrin:      and my girl accidentally hit the switch in front of him while he was running my license
> *


 good one :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Feb 13 2011, 01:47 AM~19856399
> *went cruising 2nite and got pulled over all my taillights, brake lights, license plate light, blinkers, reverse were out  :angry:  i think all the fuses r good what can it be?  he let me go no ticket :biggrin:      and my girl accidentally hit the switch in front of him while he was running my license
> *


 :wow: nice cop.. hope you said thanks..


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Page 1516,the cream yellow one is for sale,5500,text me for more details and pics.5592137770/Jess


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

Got my first Glass house 75 caprice  
need the side moldings and trim around the top


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 12 2011, 11:06 PM~19855808
> *yikes..... hopefully everyone was working on there glasshouses...
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## swagg123 (Feb 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tonedeaf_@Dec 6 2003, 05:46 PM~1373914
> *:cheesy:
> *


very clean


----------



## 4evrlo (Jun 12, 2008)

my 1975 impala


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Feb 8 2011, 10:55 PM~19823982
> *just tunneled my G-House here's a couple of pics. my homie ceasar doing what he doe's. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats some good work it lays nice


----------



## 4evrlo (Jun 12, 2008)

front end with '74 caprice grill


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4evrlo_@Feb 13 2011, 02:14 PM~19858925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice i got a 75 caprice but i dont know if i should narrow the rear end or just use one out of a 95 caprice i heard they work so you can run 13x7s


----------



## 4evrlo (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala61pat_@Feb 13 2011, 02:19 PM~19858942
> *nice i got a 75 caprice but i dont know if i should narrow the rear end or just use one out of a 95 caprice i heard they work so you can run 13x7s
> *


thanks,i actually modified my skirts so i can run 7's,they clear pretty good.


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4evrlo_@Feb 13 2011, 02:30 PM~19858989
> *thanks,i actually modified my skirts so i can run 7's,they clear pretty good.
> *


how did u do that


----------



## 4evrlo (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't know what this piece is called,its the plastic that goes around my rear quarter interior window,as you can see i need one.Does anyone on here have these pieces for sale,willing to buy a set.


----------



## 4evrlo (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala61pat_@Feb 13 2011, 02:31 PM~19858996
> *how did u do that
> *


found these skirts on a '71 caprice,are not sure on originality because they are fiberglass.i shaved about half an inch off the bottom lip and used metal screws to mount to the lip of the wheel well.


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4evrlo_@Feb 13 2011, 02:45 PM~19859058
> *found these skirts on a '71 caprice,are not sure on originality because they are fiberglass.i shaved about half an inch off the bottom lip and used metal screws to mount to the lip of the wheel well.
> *


i want to be able to raise and lower it and remove the skirts with no problems thats a jk though its a 75 and i got my problems i mean work cut out for me lol


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## tricksterjho (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala61pat_@Feb 13 2011, 02:31 PM~19858996
> *how did u do that
> *



i put a 79 cadillac rear end on my 74 glass. perfect 3wheel with skirts


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tricksterjho_@Feb 13 2011, 04:19 PM~19859482
> *i put a 79 cadillac rear end on my 74 glass. perfect 3wheel with skirts
> *


did it bolt right up and what about the drive line


----------



## tricksterjho (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala61pat_@Feb 13 2011, 04:21 PM~19859494
> *did it bolt right up and what about the drive line
> *



everything bolts right on. all you need to change is the yoke on the rear end.


----------



## tricksterjho (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tricksterjho_@Feb 13 2011, 04:24 PM~19859510
> *everything bolts right on. all you need to change is the yoke on the rear end.
> *


----------



## tricksterjho (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tricksterjho_@Feb 13 2011, 04:31 PM~19859550
> *
> *


----------



## tricksterjho (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tricksterjho_@Feb 13 2011, 04:35 PM~19859572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tricksterjho_@Feb 13 2011, 04:31 PM~19859550
> *
> *


thanks for the info i wanted to use the rear end outta a 96 caprice for the disc brakes


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tricksterjho_@Feb 13 2011, 04:35 PM~19859572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks good :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala61pat_@Feb 13 2011, 05:09 PM~19859841
> *thanks for the info i wanted to use the rear end outta a 96 caprice for the disc brakes
> *


 :0 :0 
Sup Pat!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tricksterjho_@Feb 13 2011, 04:35 PM~19859572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tricksterjho_@Feb 13 2011, 04:19 PM~19859482
> *i put a 79 cadillac rear end on my 74 glass. perfect 3wheel with skirts
> *


was the rear end outta a fleetwood


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 13 2011, 05:11 PM~19859863
> *:0  :0
> Sup Pat!
> *


whats up homie how u been how the projects comin along


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala61pat_@Feb 13 2011, 05:25 PM~19860017
> *whats up homie how u been how the projects comin along
> *


good bro, I seen you starting on the GHouse :biggrin:


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 13 2011, 05:36 PM~19860094
> *good bro, I seen you starting on the GHouse :biggrin:
> *


ya homie i miss rollin in a low its in the blood :biggrin:


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala61pat_@Feb 13 2011, 05:38 PM~19860115
> *ya homie i miss rollin in a low its in the blood  :biggrin:
> *


13s and 520s


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala61pat_@Feb 13 2011, 05:38 PM~19860115
> *ya homie i miss rollin in a low its in the blood  :biggrin:
> *


yup yup :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala61pat_@Feb 13 2011, 05:38 PM~19860122
> *13s and 520s
> *


 :0 
I think Imma mob the 76 all summer too :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone got a 76 passenger side fender extension?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tricksterjho_@Feb 13 2011, 04:35 PM~19859572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Feb 10 2011, 03:11 PM~19837759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that's badass homie...


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 25 2011, 06:53 PM~19697062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

tt glasshouses to the top one of a kind homies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: drinkin some brews lookin at my glasshouse right now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> :0
> I think Imma mob the 76 all summer too :biggrin:
> [/quthi
> 
> ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

<span style='font-family:Times'> :0 DAMMMMM IT TRAFFIC JOE HITS IT OUT THE PARK AGAIN KEEP BRINING IT JOE LOOKS REAL GOOD THE OWNER IS GOING 2 B HAPPY


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 13 2011, 08:33 PM~19861808
> *<span style='font-family:Times'> :0 DAMMMMM IT  TRAFFIC JOE HITS IT OUT THE PARK  AGAIN KEEP BRINING IT JOE LOOKS REAL GOOD THE OWNER IS GOING 2 B HAPPY
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

x2.....

nice work :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Yo yo yo I got a set of Landau quarter glass and an extra passenger side landau window too. Pm me with REAL offers. I'm not giving these away for no damn $50 so stop asking! Also have a back window for the same car. Check my topic :1971-1976 Impala/Caprice parts


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tricksterjho_@Feb 13 2011, 04:35 PM~19859572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lock up on the 74!  



















I told them girls not to fight over me!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 13 2011, 09:33 PM~19861808
> *<span style='font-family:Times'> :0 DAMMMMM IT  TRAFFIC JOE HITS IT OUT THE PARK  AGAIN KEEP BRINING IT JOE LOOKS REAL GOOD THE OWNER IS GOING 2 B HAPPY
> 
> 
> *


Damn man thats killing it for sure looks like something out of the late 70's early 80's :boink:

Candy paint : check
Hollywood top : check
Patterens a pleanty : check

My favorite colours on there for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## squatted94 (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4evrlo_@Feb 13 2011, 03:37 PM~19859014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 13 2011, 09:33 PM~19861808
> *<span style='font-family:Times'> :0 DAMMMMM IT  TRAFFIC JOE HITS IT OUT THE PARK  AGAIN KEEP BRINING IT JOE LOOKS REAL GOOD THE OWNER IS GOING 2 B HAPPY
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## tricksterjho (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala61pat_@Feb 13 2011, 05:24 PM~19860008
> *was the rear end outta a fleetwood
> *


yes it was (4 door)


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 13 2011, 07:33 PM~19861808
> *<span style='font-family:Times'> :0 DAMMMMM IT  TRAFFIC JOE HITS IT OUT THE PARK  AGAIN KEEP BRINING IT JOE LOOKS REAL GOOD THE OWNER IS GOING 2 B HAPPY
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by impala61pat_@Feb 13 2011, 01:28 PM~19858747
> *Got my first Glass house 75 caprice
> need the side moldings and trim around the top
> *


Trim around top? Do u got a Landau?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 4evrlo_@Feb 13 2011, 02:37 PM~19859014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum! Lol ill check to c if I have that piece, pm me


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Feb 13 2011, 12:47 AM~19856399
> *went cruising 2nite and got pulled over all my taillights, brake lights, license plate light, blinkers, reverse were out  :angry:  i think all the fuses r good what can it be?  he let me go no ticket :biggrin:      and my girl accidentally hit the switch in front of him while he was running my license
> *


Lol! :roflmao: I know u was sweating bullets when she did that!! They'll hit u with a "defective equipment " ticket up here for juice


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 12 2011, 11:09 PM~19855825
> *or driving them around
> *


I was driving mine


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 14 2011, 12:04 PM~19867038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DANM THIS IS 1 BAD MOTHER !!!!!


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

finally put my new billet grille on. uffin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Feb 14 2011, 05:15 PM~19868951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  sup fool?


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 14 2011, 04:20 PM~19868995
> *  sup fool?
> *


 :biggrin:  i drove the glasshouse after 3 months cuz! it feels GREAT after a nice wash :biggrin:


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 14 2011, 11:44 AM~19866852
> *Trim around top? Do u got a Landau?
> *


yes


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 14 2011, 12:04 PM~19867038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Feb 13 2011, 12:06 AM~19855808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHOPPER 76, manu samoa

Nice to see you back on the fest


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 13 2011, 08:34 PM~19861103
> *cause shortening the stock rear end is alot less work than tunneling as and will lay just the same...
> *


Figured thats what you ment.. However it still takes time and work... and money to narrow the stock rear end.. For some reason the way i read it was that there was easier cheaper ways of getting the car to lay.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 13 2011, 09:33 PM~19861808
> *<span style='font-family:Times'> :0 DAMMMMM IT  TRAFFIC JOE HITS IT OUT THE PARK  AGAIN KEEP BRINING IT JOE LOOKS REAL GOOD THE OWNER IS GOING 2 B HAPPY
> 
> 
> *


that looks wicked.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

got some parts today thanks to harborareaPhil.
everything is in great shape man. Thanks again.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 13 2011, 08:33 PM~19861808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 14 2011, 08:46 PM~19871599
> *got some parts today thanks to harborareaPhil.
> everything is in great shape man.  Thanks again.
> 
> ...



looks like it's 4:20.... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 13 2011, 07:34 PM~19861103
> *cause shortening the stock rear end is alot less work than tunneling as and will lay just the same...
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes: alot less work!
> amen bratha i agree to a point, but still got to b able to roll when laid just in case your hydraulics take a crap on ya when your out cruisin the BLVD....
> ...


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

he forgot to dry it off before taking this pic. :happysad:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 10 2011, 09:33 PM~19840943
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i knew you liked candy pink! :biggrin: 

ps. magenta is the same thing as pink. lol


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+Feb 10 2011, 02:06 PM~19837290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2 :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Feb 14 2011, 04:46 PM~19869210
> *:biggrin:    i drove the glasshouse after 3 months cuz! it feels GREAT after a nice wash :biggrin:
> *


 pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

I need sum help I have a 74 caprice what years can I get a dash pad off of. Thanks


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Feb 15 2011, 12:01 PM~19875879
> *I need sum help I have a 74 caprice what years can I get a dash pad off of. Thanks
> *


'71 thru 76 caprice or impala


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I am looking for a rear center filler for my 76... any leads appreciated


TTT!


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Feb 15 2011, 12:03 PM~19876239
> *'71 thru 76 caprice or impala
> *


Koo


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> <span style='font-family:Times'> :0 DAMMMMM IT TRAFFIC JOE HITS IT OUT THE PARK AGAIN KEEP BRINING IT JOE LOOKS REAL GOOD THE OWNER IS GOING 2 B HAPPY
> 
> 
> X-2


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> > <span style='font-family:Times'> :0 DAMMMMM IT TRAFFIC JOE HITS IT OUT THE PARK AGAIN KEEP BRINING IT JOE LOOKS REAL GOOD THE OWNER IS GOING 2 B HAPPY
> > X-2
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: DAMN THIS GLASSHOUSE IS CLOWNING :wow: :wow:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

> > <span style='font-family:Times'> :0 DAMMMMM IT TRAFFIC JOE HITS IT OUT THE PARK AGAIN KEEP BRINING IT JOE LOOKS REAL GOOD THE OWNER IS GOING 2 B HAPPY
> > X-2
> 
> 
> GOT TO BUMP THIS GLASS 1 MORE TIME :worship:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 13 2011, 07:33 PM~19861808
> *<span style='font-family:Times'> :0 DAMMMMM IT  TRAFFIC JOE HITS IT OUT THE PARK  AGAIN KEEP BRINING IT JOE LOOKS REAL GOOD THE OWNER IS GOING 2 B HAPPY
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: thats nice real nice


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Feb 13 2011, 07:44 PM~19861207
> *
> *


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 25 2011, 06:53 PM~19697062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY INTERESTING TRADES ?? :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 14 2011, 11:50 PM~19872829
> *looks like it's 4:20.... :biggrin:
> *


lol. didnt even realize. haha.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 14 2011, 09:46 PM~19871599
> *got some parts today thanks to harborareaPhil.
> everything is in great shape man.  Thanks again.
> 
> ...


Cool..  Always nice gettin goodies in the mail.. Especially some exclusive parts you don't find on the shelf at the auto parts store.. uffin: uffin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I take it no one has a flip-out head unit in their House? Dash is way too slanted?
Came up on a flip-out w/ DVD and Navi, but looking like it won't be able to flip out..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 15 2011, 11:13 PM~19881555
> *I take it no one has a flip-out head unit in their House? Dash is way too slanted?
> Came up on a flip-out w/ DVD and Navi, but looking like it won't be able to flip out..
> *


just make a small console under the dash on the trans hump


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 16 2011, 01:53 AM~19881986
> *just make a small console under the dash on the trans hump
> *


I seen the orange one in LRM had his like that.. I'll just get a different head unit, I want to take advantage of how "easily accessible" the stereo is placed in a Glasshouse..

Pioneer AVIC-N2 stereo for sale or trade..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 15 2011, 02:06 PM~19876680
> *I am looking for a rear center filler for my 76... any leads appreciated
> TTT!
> *


Psst....over here :wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Feb 14 2011, 04:15 PM~19868951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight! I got a perfect og one over here up for grabs


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

found on another topic..it was at a show this week end i belive in Moreno Valley...This glasshouse looks good..had to post it. I was there and must have missed this one...got there pretty late. These glasshouses are getting more and more artistic


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Feb 14 2011, 03:15 PM~19868951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does it come with the vertical side peices?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tricksterjho_@Feb 13 2011, 03:24 PM~19859510
> *everything bolts right on. all you need to change is the yoke on the rear end.
> *


change the yolk to wat?? the original??  does it have to be fleetwood?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Groupie Luv


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by inkera_@Feb 16 2011, 04:28 AM~19882251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Feb 16 2011, 07:22 AM~19882813
> *Groupie Luv
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF MY TOP TEN FAVORITES :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Feb 16 2011, 08:22 AM~19882813
> *Groupie Luv
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Feb 16 2011, 08:22 AM~19882813
> *Groupie Luv
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by inkera_@Feb 16 2011, 04:28 AM~19882251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 16 2011, 12:13 AM~19881555
> *I take it no one has a flip-out head unit in their House? Dash is way too slanted?
> Came up on a flip-out w/ DVD and Navi, but looking like it won't be able to flip out..
> *




UNDER DASH MOUNT ? WORKS BADD ASS. :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

yea thats it dammit, im getting another glasshouse. all these rides are looking sharp. :biggrin:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Feb 16 2011, 08:22 AM~19882813
> *Groupie Luv
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Featuring Shops laggard on some of my travels, enjoy; stay  .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jol3Srr3Rn8


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 16 2011, 05:00 PM~19887070
> *UNDER DASH MOUNT ?  WORKS BADD ASS.    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Feb 16 2011, 05:52 AM~19882473
> *change the yolk to wat?? the original??    does it have to be fleetwood?
> *


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tricksterjho_@Feb 13 2011, 03:19 PM~19859482
> *i put a 79 cadillac rear end on my 74 glass. perfect 3wheel with skirts
> *


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tricksterjho_@Feb 13 2011, 03:24 PM~19859510
> *everything bolts right on. all you need to change is the yoke on the rear end.
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 16 2011, 09:35 PM~19889091
> *Featuring Shops laggard on some of my travels, enjoy; stay   .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jol3Srr3Rn8
> *


cannot load movie pops up :angry: 

sup brother how's things up north


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 16 2011, 10:56 PM~19889832
> *cannot load movie pops up :angry:
> 
> sup brother how's things up north
> *


 :wave: harborareaPhil, everything is fine, bro. We are starting to cruise at the parks now. My son drove Shops Laggard while me and another member rode our Harley's, well take care my brother. I cannot wait till our 4th year glasshouse/raghouse picnic. Stay  from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Feb 12 2011, 11:47 PM~19856399
> *went cruising 2nite and got pulled over all my taillights, brake lights, license plate light, blinkers, reverse were out  :angry:  i think all the fuses r good what can it be?  he let me go no ticket :biggrin:      and my girl accidentally hit the switch in front of him while he was running my license
> *


  turn signal switch?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Feb 17 2011, 07:59 AM~19891857
> *  turn signal switch?
> *


first pull the fuse for the taillights and make sure it's good..then open the trunk and check the ground wire..it sounds like a bad ground


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 16 2011, 08:35 PM~19889091
> *Featuring Shops laggard on some of my travels, enjoy; stay   .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jol3Srr3Rn8
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS PICS VIC WHATS NEW BROTHER


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

only the rear doesnt work?.....check the plug on the harness in the trunk.... could be loose or bad ground like lunatic said.....

if all is good.... maybe time for a new headlight switch


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 17 2011, 09:44 AM~19892190
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS PICS VIC WHATS NEW BROTHER
> *


:wave: Rich, thanks bro; getting the itch to start cruising again. I should be going down to LA in a couple of month on my Harley to hook-up with our USO'S motorcycle club and to have fun :biggrin: . How is everything going for you my brother? well i will see you soon, bro.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 16 2011, 09:35 PM~19889091
> *Featuring Shops laggard on some of my travels, enjoy; stay   .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jol3Srr3Rn8
> *


 I bet its nice to roll so clean? great picture show...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 17 2011, 09:31 AM~19892511
> *:wave: Rich, thanks bro; getting the itch to start cruising again. I should be going down to LA in a couple of month on my Harley to hook-up with our USO'S motorcycle club and to have fun  :biggrin: . How is everything going for you my brother? well i will see you soon, bro.
> *


YEAH BRO THATS GOOD, CALL ME WHEN YOU COME DOWN SO WE COULD TAKE A CRUISE BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

What's up guy another one for sale no motor or tran's pm for more info :biggrin: 







Also have part's


----------



## showlows76 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sup glasshouse fam... Building my first glasshouse and I'm getting ready to have my upper a-arms extended. What kind of extention would look good when slamed and locked up.


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Feb 16 2011, 06:44 AM~19882449
> *does it come with the vertical side peices?
> *


nope it was just the grille, its the same one from impalabobs.com


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 16 2011, 09:35 PM~19889091
> *Featuring Shops laggard on some of my travels, enjoy; stay   .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jol3Srr3Rn8
> *


 :h5: HOW YOU BEEN BROTHER??


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS IE


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 17 2011, 01:15 PM~19893514
> *I bet its nice to roll so clean?  great picture show...
> *


Thanks Hydrohype, I will see you again at the 4th annual glasshouse picnic. Stay  bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 17 2011, 03:02 PM~19894267
> *YEAH BRO THATS GOOD, CALL ME WHEN YOU COME DOWN SO WE COULD TAKE A CRUISE BROTHA :biggrin:
> *


Will do bro.


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Feb 17 2011, 11:31 PM~19898031
> *RARECLASS IE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showlows76_@Feb 17 2011, 07:28 PM~19896652
> *Sup glasshouse fam... Building my first glasshouse and I'm getting ready to have my upper a-arms extended. What kind of extention would look good when slamed and locked up.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice start homie; I have 2" extension on mine, it give's it a little tuck laid out but when it's lock up or in between it is straight. Stay  ...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 17 2011, 08:21 PM~19897249
> *:h5: HOW YOU BEEN BROTHER??
> *


 :wave: Big Ry, I been doing good bro, just having fun :biggrin: . How about you bro?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: to all of the Glasshouse/Raghouse family. The ride's are all very nice and I am loving it; glad to see a strong come back of these ride's 74/76 Glasshouse/Raghouse.


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Feb 17 2011, 09:31 PM~19898031
> *RARECLASS IE
> 
> 
> ...


new pic :0 :thumbsup: very nice :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> Featuring Shops laggard on some of my travels, enjoy; stay  .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jol3Srr3Rn8
> 
> ...


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Feb 17 2011, 09:31 PM~19898031
> *RARECLASS IE
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass 74 homie thats what iam talking


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showlows76_@Feb 17 2011, 07:28 PM~19896652
> *Sup glasshouse fam... Building my first glasshouse and I'm getting ready to have my upper a-arms extended. What kind of extention would look good when slamed and locked up.
> 
> 
> ...


*HERE IS A 2" EXT 4TON COIL LAID OUT*


































































*LOCC'D UP*


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 17 2011, 10:53 PM~19899066
> *new pic  :0  :thumbsup: very nice  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Feb 17 2011, 11:09 PM~19899191
> *thats  a bad ass 74 homie thats what iam talking
> *


THANKS HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> > Featuring Shops laggard on some of my travels, enjoy; stay  .
> >
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jol3Srr3Rn8
> > GOOD VIDEO VIC
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 17 2011, 06:16 PM~19896536
> *What's up guy another one for sale no motor or tran's pm for more info :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SEND ME PICS CHOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 17 2011, 09:37 PM~19898875
> *Will do bro.
> *


COOL BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

when you bringin' it back to oc, marc?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Big Blue_@Feb 12 2004, 07:45 PM~1621245
> *003
> *


This is a throwback, I know, but man this is clean


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

My boy just sent me this pic , it is at a local toy drive


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 17 2011, 11:54 PM~19899547
> *HERE IS A 2" EXT 4TON COIL LAID OUT
> 
> 
> ...


 x2 you cant beat two inch's on for tons.. just right for the weight of your motor, the look and ride of your car. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Feb 18 2011, 10:13 AM~19901390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro,yea I got a full stacc up front and a full stacc 3 1/2 ton in the rear no shoccs with super deep reverse cups,rides like a Cadillac!!!Ask Chopper76,he came out last weekend and rolled with me to the cruise spot top down. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 17 2011, 11:54 PM~19899547
> *HERE IS A 2" EXT 4TON COIL LAID OUT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Feb 14 2011, 07:14 PM~19870589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn chop another 1


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Feb 18 2011, 02:02 PM~19902830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great pic


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 18 2011, 01:54 AM~19899547
> *HERE IS A 2" EXT 4TON COIL LAID OUT
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: love the rag houses


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

cheech :wow: 


:nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 18 2011, 01:24 PM~19902641
> *When is the next show???I got something in the works on Camera next month I will let you know if you wanna kicc it on the set...
> 
> Thanks bro,yea I got a full stacc up front and a full stacc 3 1/2 ton in the rear no shoccs with super deep reverse cups,rides like a Cadillac!!!Ask Chopper76,he came out last weekend and rolled with me to the cruise spot top down. :biggrin:
> *


 This is one of my fav rag's..


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Feb 17 2011, 11:53 PM~19899065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :x: :x: :x: :naughty:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 17 2011, 08:22 AM~19892017
> *first pull the fuse for the taillights and make sure it's good..then open the trunk and check the ground wire..it sounds like a bad ground
> *


thanks guys that was it :biggrin:  1 loose ground wire could of caused a tow  :angry:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 18 2011, 12:24 PM~19902641
> *When is the next show???I got something in the works on Camera next month I will let you know if you wanna kicc it on the set...
> 
> Thanks bro,yea I got a full stacc up front and a full stacc 3 1/2 ton in the rear no shoccs with super deep reverse cups,rides like a Cadillac!!!Ask Chopper76,he came out last weekend and rolled with me to the cruise spot top down. :biggrin:
> *


 so is the pic is it all the way locked up ?? r the tires straight or still bulldogged ?? i was thinking of 1 1/2"  is the more extension higher lockup?right


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 18 2011, 12:24 PM~19902641
> *When is the next show???I got something in the works on Camera next month I will let you know if you wanna kicc it on the set...
> 
> Thanks bro,yea I got a full stacc up front and a full stacc 3 1/2 ton in the rear no shoccs with super deep reverse cups,rides like a Cadillac!!!Ask Chopper76,he came out last weekend and rolled with me to the cruise spot top down. :biggrin:
> *


she ride's nice :biggrin: Here we are at the chevron in las vegas on the way to the spot had a good time thank's big dog  








Here we are at the cruise spot 








and we were rolling with the top down and it was cold :biggrin: sorry for the bad pic's


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

2 gs will post info and pic's later no motor or tran's


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 18 2011, 07:33 PM~19905175
> *she ride's nice :biggrin: Here we are at the chevron in las vegas on the way to the spot  had a good time thank's big dog
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 17 2011, 10:46 PM~19899003
> *:wave: Big Ry, I been doing good bro, just having fun  :biggrin: . How about you bro?
> *


IM GOOD MAN, JUST FUCKIN AROUND HERE AND THERE  BEEN TINKERING WITH A 54 PANEL I PICKED UP, COOL LITTLE BOMB :biggrin: LOOKIN AT A COUPLE DIFFERENT 76 CAPRICES SOME OLD CAT HAS IN MISSOURI :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 16 2011, 10:35 PM~19889091
> *Featuring Shops laggard on some of my travels, enjoy; stay   .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jol3Srr3Rn8
> *


nice shots man. 
rides lookin sweet


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+Feb 18 2011, 06:08 PM~19904012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and he aint messin around.. one day and over 130 posts.. 
think ima have to watch some up in smoke tonight, or nice dreams. lol.


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## showlows76 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the a-arm extention, Big Marc and Shops laggard.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Almost that time :biggrin: 









XL TALL:$36
2XL TALL:$38
3X TALL:$40
4X TALL:$42

ANY QUESTIONS PM ME, THANKS FELLAS!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

So what's the info on the extension ? 2" sounds like alot, they do bow in on the regular. I was thnkin 1.25. Let me in on the 411.. ?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 18 2011, 10:31 PM~19906876
> *Almost that time  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Is a good price? I never got a printed T in a long time.. but I am feeling the 
3x tall...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Feb 18 2011, 09:08 PM~19906198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: way better wheels..


----------



## showlows76 (Aug 10, 2010)

You have any pics of a house with 1.25 extension? I was asking earlier on advise on what would look good, but I also forgot to metion that I will be riding on 14" spokes. So maybe 2" is to much?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 naked


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showlows76_@Feb 18 2011, 11:22 PM~19907341
> *You have any pics of a house with 1.25 extension? I was asking earlier on advise on what would look good, but I also forgot to metion that I will be riding on 14" spokes. So maybe 2" is to much?
> *





























two inch tuck with 14's... 4 ton coils, deep cups.. 
the grey Cadillac has a 2 inch tuck ass well...


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

:wow: glasshouse,s r bad ass rides look at the brown imp outback looks like a turd compared 2 d glasshouse y the fuck would some sucker paint an impala brown :0 :dunno: :h5: 4 da glasshouses :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 19 2011, 02:17 AM~19908001
> *:0 naked
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 19 2011, 03:30 AM~19908120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 18 2011, 11:31 PM~19906876
> *Almost that time  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sweet.


----------



## showlows76 (Aug 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: Thanks hydrohype, and to the other glasshouse fam, for the advise on the a-arm extension.. That 2" tuck on 14"s.. looks good...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Feb 19 2011, 01:17 AM~19908001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks family.. enjoy your car.. and throw up some pictures often...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

just ordered some goodies for the house


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Feb 19 2011, 01:26 PM~19910328
> *just ordered some goodies for the house
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 19 2011, 02:01 PM~19910512
> *:cheesy:
> *


should be ready in 2-3 wks, ill let you know when i get it


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

heres a couple of old pics


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Feb 19 2011, 03:31 PM~19910911
> *should be ready in 2-3 wks, ill let you know when i get it
> *



will change the whole look of your ride :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Feb 19 2011, 03:54 PM~19911011
> *heres a couple of old pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Feb 19 2011, 04:54 PM~19911011
> *heres a couple of old pics
> 
> 
> ...


that ride would look wicked if you had the header chromed.. 
For some reason im still a sucker for that.. lol

edit: not saying it dont look good as it is.. But that chrome piece looks cool.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Feb 19 2011, 02:26 PM~19910328
> *just ordered some goodies for the house
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Feb 18 2011, 07:05 PM~19904931
> *so is the pic is it all the way locked up ??  r the tires straight or still bulldogged ?? i was thinking of 1 1/2"   is the more extension higher lockup?right
> *


Go bacc to the post and pay attention to the 1st pic and last,I wrote right over them which was layed out and locced up.I like more spring in the front for a better ride.


> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76+Feb 18 2011, 07:33 PM~19905175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice how the 14's look nice with the tucc and not as dramatic as the 13's.Nice GH Hydro!!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Feb 18 2011, 07:05 PM~19904931
> *so is the pic is it all the way locked up ??  r the tires straight or still bulldogged ?? i was thinking of 1 1/2"   is the more extension higher lockup?right
> *


*HERE IS A 2" EXT 4TON COIL LOCC'D UP*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I love my glasshouses!!! Just thought I'd share my outburst with everybody haha! I'm bringing my 454 '74 Caprice home Thursday!! I'm soo damn excited it feels like Christmas :biggrin: and I found that front fender trim piece that has the "454" emblem on it last week  it's a piece that I thought would be a pain in the ass to find since its a one year, one trim package, one motor part but my boy had a perfect set on a 454 '74 4dr so I snatched em up! Got em for $20 bucks too lol...and lunch @ taco time :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ill post a walk around video next week... and I have skirts and clips for sale right now for $125 shipped  [email protected] me


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 19 2011, 06:10 PM~19911760
> *I love my glasshouses!!! Just thought I'd share my outburst with everybody haha! I'm bringing my 454 '74 Caprice home Thursday!! I'm soo damn excited it feels like Christmas  :biggrin: and I found that front fender trim piece that has the "454" emblem on it last week   it's a piece that I thought would be a pain in the ass to find since its a one year, one trim package, one motor part but my boy had a perfect set on a 454 '74 4dr so I snatched em up! Got em for $20 bucks too lol...and lunch @ taco time  :biggrin:
> *


i know the feeling. i just picked up a 76 caprice and having it transported next week. the suspense is killing me.already buying a few things for it. :tongue:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 19 2011, 05:27 PM~19911462
> *HERE IS A 2" EXT 4TON COIL LOCC'D UP
> 
> 
> ...


 I love this bish.. thnx for the shout out Marc.


So whas up Dr Phil, the no rust rider? care to share your paint plans or what?
:wow: I've been a good boy..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 19 2011, 06:29 PM~19911897
> *i know the feeling. i just picked up a 76 caprice and having it transported next week. the suspense is killing me.already buying a few things for it.  :tongue:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

taco time,lol sounds pretty good about now.. 
I guess I better go to moms and raid the fridge?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 18 2011, 08:31 PM~19905814
> *IM GOOD MAN, JUST FUCKIN AROUND HERE AND THERE   BEEN TINKERING WITH A 54 PANEL I PICKED UP, COOL LITTLE BOMB :biggrin: LOOKIN AT A COUPLE DIFFERENT 76 CAPRICES SOME OLD CAT HAS IN MISSOURI :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good bro, those old panel look sweet fixed up. Stay  bro.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 19 2011, 07:29 PM~19911897
> *i know the feeling. i just picked up a 76 caprice and having it transported next week. the suspense is killing me.already buying a few things for it.  :tongue:
> *


damn that was fast..
did you check out bad companys ride.. a red one. nice ride. up in Thunder bay.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showlows76_@Feb 18 2011, 09:12 PM~19906238
> *Thanks for the info on the a-arm extention, Big Marc and Shops laggard.
> :thumbsup:
> *


Anytime showlows76.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 18 2011, 08:35 PM~19905840
> *nice shots man.
> rides lookin sweet
> *


Thanks socapots...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 19 2011, 05:10 PM~19911368
> *that ride would look wicked if you had the header chromed..
> For some reason im still a sucker for that.. lol
> 
> ...


got something brewin for that front end


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 19 2011, 05:33 PM~19911947
> *taco time,lol sounds pretty good about now..
> I guess I better go to moms and raid the fridge?
> *


tacos and a blunt sounds good to me uffin: :420:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 19 2011, 06:29 PM~19911897
> *i know the feeling. i just picked up a 76 caprice and having it transported next week. the suspense is killing me.already buying a few things for it.  :tongue:
> *


Good to here brother :biggrin: back in action


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 18 2011, 10:31 PM~19906876
> *Almost that time  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take a 3X tall


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 18 2011, 10:31 PM~19906876
> *Almost that time  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


got any with a 75 front end on ?


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Feb 19 2011, 07:16 PM~19912256
> *got something brewin for that front end
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

i just picked up a 76 and it has a light that is between the door glass and back seat glass :dunno: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: i looked and haven't seen it on any other glasshouse's on here ????????????????? anybody know WFT :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Feb 19 2011, 11:00 PM~19913807
> *i just picked up a 76 and it has a light that is between the door glass and back seat glass  :dunno:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown: i looked and haven't seen it on any other glasshouse's on here ?????????????????  anybody know WFT  :biggrin:
> *


looks like you got a hole to fill


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 20 2011, 12:09 AM~19913868
> *looks like you got a hole to fill
> *


thats what i was thinking bro!!!!!! i havent seen anybody that has left them on and there kinda ugly except at night


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Feb 19 2011, 11:11 PM~19913886
> *thats what i was thinking bro!!!!!!  i havent seen anybody that has left them on  and there kinda ugly except at night
> *


yea they don't belong on it...pos pics of your ride


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 18 2011, 01:24 PM~19902641
> *When is the next show???I got something in the works on Camera next month I will let you know if you wanna kicc it on the set...
> *



hit me up.  

i'll see if elma wants to cruise with. :cheesy:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 19 2011, 06:29 PM~19911897
> *i know the feeling. i just picked up a 76 caprice and having it transported next week. the suspense is killing me.already buying a few things for it.  :tongue:
> *


Yessir! Its like getting a fine ass girls number, u can't wait to get her home :biggrin: I got the rest of the parts for u bro


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 20 2011, 12:38 AM~19914032
> *yea they don't belong on it...pos pics of your ride
> *


will do


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 19 2011, 11:41 PM~19914045
> *hit me up.
> 
> i'll see if elma wants to cruise with.  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have two '76 Caprice front clips for sale. Ill have pics up hopefully this week. Taking offers. Have core support included too. Have fender and hood and bumpers but they would be expensive to ship. [email protected] me  :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

the next glasshouse im getting im keeping her.you never know how much you miss a ride til its gone. i often look back at some of my older glasshouses and regret selling them. whether its financial troubles or just want to stray to another ride,
it seems like i need to get back into a glasshouse.
for those that dont know me ive always posted pics of my rides and enjoy seeing others progress pics. the more the merrier.
i just bought a glasshouse and having it shipped next week. 
ill post pics real soon.heres pics some of my older rides.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Feb 19 2011, 09:42 PM~19913246
> *:scrutinize:
> *


i ordered from the place you told me


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 20 2011, 06:58 AM~19914850
> *the next glasshouse im getting im keeping her.you never know how much you miss a ride til its gone. i often look back at some of my older glasshouses and regret selling them. whether its financial troubles or just want to stray to another ride,
> it seems like i need to get back into a glasshouse.
> for those that dont know me ive always posted pics of my rides and enjoy seeing others progress pics. the more the merrier.
> ...


 got to love em spook... welcome back to the family, I am happy for you excitement.
I know what you mean about feeling the loss when you sell a project.. I often use 
to tell myself, Id rather let my cars sit and rot away? as apposed to selling..
then i had to sell my first glasshouse, so I could pay the bills,, and I hate that I let
it go... I cant wait to see what you got coming? hey how did those accumulators work for you in the first pictures?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 20 2011, 11:07 AM~19915805
> *got to love em spook... welcome back to the family, I am happy for you excitement.
> I know what you mean about feeling the loss when you sell a project.. I often use
> to tell myself, Id rather let my cars sit and rot away? as apposed to selling..
> ...


the accumulators seemed like i lost alot of juice. pulled them out quicker than when i installed them. thanks man.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Feb 19 2011, 10:53 PM~19912933
> *got any with a 75 front end on ?
> *


 :no: 76 is the lucky number.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 20 2011, 07:58 AM~19914850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sweet combo


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Feb 19 2011, 02:54 PM~19911011
> *heres a couple of old pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 20 2011, 07:58 AM~19914850
> *the next glasshouse im getting im keeping her.you never know how much you miss a ride til its gone. i often look back at some of my older glasshouses and regret selling them. whether its financial troubles or just want to stray to another ride,
> it seems like i need to get back into a glasshouse.
> for those that dont know me ive always posted pics of my rides and enjoy seeing others progress pics. the more the merrier.
> ...


 Looks good bro! :biggrin:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 19 2011, 10:37 PM~19913213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this car. When i saw it in the forum, I ran out a bought me a parade boot for my car......dem damn things are expensive!


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 19 2011, 06:27 PM~19911462
> *HERE IS A 2" EXT 4TON COIL LOCC'D UP
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you changed your mind on selling this car because you got a piece of art on your hands :thumbsup:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 20 2011, 12:38 AM~19914032
> *yea they don't belong on it...pos pics of your ride
> *


my new 76


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

When you do the 76 clip conversion on the 75 caprice, only thing you need is the clip, right?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Feb 20 2011, 02:44 PM~19917120
> *my new 76
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

what's up g-house fam


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 20 2011, 03:22 PM~19917266
> *what's up g-house fam
> *


 :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Feb 20 2011, 02:44 PM~19917120
> *my new 76
> 
> 
> ...


very nice bro.....


pop them hoods up let's see whats in there :happysad:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 20 2011, 05:22 PM~19917268
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie, how's that Vegas weather treatin ya


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 20 2011, 03:46 PM~19917364
> *sup homie, how's that Vegas weather treatin ya
> *


COLD AND RAINY LAST 2 DAYS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

brother RY!..... :wave:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 20 2011, 05:47 PM~19917367
> *COLD AND RAINY LAST 2 DAYS
> *


gotta have a few bad ones every once in a while I guess. Can't be sunny and clear every day


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 20 2011, 04:47 PM~19917367
> *COLD AND RAINY LAST 2 DAYS
> *


x2 over here same thing
the "time capsule`s" drying out today too


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 20 2011, 03:49 PM~19917376
> *brother RY!.....  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 20 2011, 03:51 PM~19917388
> *gotta have a few bad ones every once in a while I guess. Can't be sunny and clear every day
> *


I ENJOY IT, CUZ SUMMERS A MOTHERFUCKER!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 20 2011, 03:57 PM~19917414
> *x2 over here same thing
> the "time capsule`s" drying out today too
> *


 :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 20 2011, 06:24 PM~19917532
> *I ENJOY IT, CUZ SUMMERS A MOTHERFUCKER!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## tdarealest (Feb 10, 2010)

lookin for sum reinforced and extended a arms and sum reinforced lowers lmk


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 20 2011, 04:41 PM~19917350
> *very nice bro.....
> pop them hoods up let's see whats in there :happysad:
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 350 bone stock :angry: runs like a champ but going to the machine shop for a fresh set up :biggrin:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

Check out my $30 craigslist score from today! Nice clean pair


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

FOR SALE , PM ME OFFERS. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Feb 20 2011, 02:18 PM~19917250
> *When you do the 76 clip conversion on the 75 caprice, only thing you need is the clip, right?
> *


You can but you have to cut a little into the radiator support so the square light housing will fit or put a 76 caprice radiator support. I would rather change the support instead.


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

COMPLETE EXTRA FRONT END $500. PM FOR INFO LOCATED IN LUBBOCK, TX


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

ONLY HEADER PANEL, FENDER EXTENSIONS, BEZELS, GRILL, LIGHT BUCKETS AND CORE SUPPORT. FENDERS ARE NO GOOD.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Feb 20 2011, 07:08 PM~19918649
> *Check out my $30 craigslist score from today! Nice clean pair
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

@lostinsanpedro
Waddup homie! I'm gonna try to get your order all the way together this week. I've been hella busy but I haven't forgot ya bro


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Feb 20 2011, 06:08 PM~19918649
> *Check out my $30 craigslist score from today! Nice clean pair
> 
> 
> ...


wat u search t tops in parts??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 19 2011, 04:27 PM~19911462
> *HERE IS A 2" EXT 4TON COIL LOCC'D UP
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks bro i read the post i think i just asked the wrong question :biggrin: what i shouldve asked was is it still bowed/bulldogged when its locked up  what rearend do u have you got alot of clearence??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Am I the only one up thinking about my glasshouses @ 4:36 AM? Lol :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Nope, I was dreaming with it and woke up with it on my mind!


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

I was up at 4 am buying parts


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Feb 21 2011, 09:31 AM~19922319
> *I was up at 4 am buying parts
> *


best time..
just make sure you dont end up with 2 of everything. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Feb 20 2011, 03:44 PM~19917120
> *my new 76
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride man.
Take care of those chrome trim pieces on the rear side glass.. not easy to find anymore. and re-pro are stupid expensive so far.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 21 2011, 09:16 AM~19922557
> *best time..
> just make sure you dont end up with 2 of everything. lol.
> *


yup, made my list and checked it twice :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 20 2011, 04:51 PM~19917388
> *gotta have a few bad ones every once in a while I guess. Can't be sunny and clear every day
> *


been sunny and clear the last few days here :biggrin: 

but -20C and like 20-30Kwinds..  
makes it real cold..


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980+Feb 20 2011, 02:42 PM~19917105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NO BUTTERFLY EFFECT/BULLDOG OR TUCC,WHEN LOCCED UP THE WHEELS ARE STRAIGHT UP & DOWN.REAREND IS FROM 1980 COUPE DEVILLE.*


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Feb 20 2011, 08:08 PM~19918649
> *Check out my $30 craigslist score from today! Nice clean pair
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Thats the kinda score i need. lol..
I think the only way id do them is if i got them cheap enough.. and that is certainly cheap enough. lol..
Nice find man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Feb 21 2011, 10:20 AM~19922576
> *yup, made my list and checked it twice :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 21 2011, 10:20 AM~19922574
> *nice ride man.
> Take care of those chrome trim pieces on the rear side glass.. not easy to find anymore. and re-pro are stupid expensive so far.
> 
> ...


4sho bRO! thanks


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Feb 20 2011, 08:08 PM~19918649
> *Check out my $30 craigslist score from today! Nice clean pair
> 
> 
> ...


nice score!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 20 2011, 07:01 PM~19919077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that I remember I let some one borrow my for mack up
and I want it back :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Any ideas where I could find a '75 Impala Grille. OG or even Billet but preferably OG???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 21 2011, 12:04 PM~19923564
> *Now that I remember I let some one borrow my for mack up
> and I want it back :biggrin:
> *



Mack Up..... :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Feb 21 2011, 08:31 AM~19922319
> *I was up at 4 am buying parts
> *


U wasn't buying them from me tho  lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 21 2011, 12:14 PM~19923624
> *Any ideas where I could find a '75 Impala Grille. OG or even Billet but preferably OG???
> *


I'm pretty sure I have an og in immaculate condition  ill check and post pics. I know for sure I have 2 '73 grilles that are mint


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 21 2011, 11:23 AM~19923690
> *I'm pretty sure I have an og in immaculate condition   ill check and post pics. I know for sure I have 2 '73 grilles that are mint
> *


 :0 Will be waiting for pics.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 20 2011, 09:01 PM~19919077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck on your sale. I had two guys not pay after shipping (lesson learned chalk it up to the game) and a ton of tire kickers so to speak. Cats seem to want them but never fallow threw.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 21 2011, 12:47 PM~19923822
> *Good luck on your sale. I had two guys not pay after shipping (lesson learned chalk it up to the game) and a ton of tire kickers so to speak. Cats seem to want them but never fallow threw.
> *


Pm their names so I don't make the same mistake bro, I always ship first to ease the process but if I get burned I'm gonna ship myself to their house!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 20 2011, 08:01 PM~19919077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

heres what i just bought, got it from a glasshouse member lots a lows from colorado, real cool guy. gave me a good deal too. i called him up and within a few minutes i was saying how do you want to get paid, anyways im getting it transported sometime this week. big thanks to lots a lows for the ride,


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 21 2011, 08:25 AM~19922590
> *NEVER WANTED TO SELL,I BOUGHT A HARLEY AND JUST WANTED TO REPLACE SOME SAVINGS...BEEN LAID OFF 15MOS
> $100 SHIPPED
> :dunno:
> ...


thanks big marc   looks like 2 inch is the way to go you shops laggard n hydro have the 2 inch an they all look clean


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

(@ 74chevy glasshouse)
Waddup fellow '74 glasshouse rider :wave:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I got a set of nice Landau windows for sale, $200+ exact shipping! Also have back window from same car $150+ship.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG EASY+Feb 21 2011, 12:36 AM~19920526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad I get to head home tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 2 2007, 12:32 PM~6882806
> *On the Saturday before Christmas i painted the lower door panels and dash(thanks to the Homie 76GLASSHOUSE for the info), since i had to take them out to fix the door lock switches and put on the new door lock actuators and center speaker.
> 
> 
> ...


This is a nice ass interior! I know its a throw back pic but I'm looking @ all the pages from the beginning :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hugo76 I should have your wheel well chrome this week, I haven't forgot bro. Just been hella busy :biggrin:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Feb 20 2011, 11:04 PM~19920723
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Feb 21 2011, 02:08 AM~19921690
> *wat u search t tops in parts??
> *


Yeah. Picked them up in San Jose Ca. Nice 2.5 hour drive from my pad


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 21 2011, 09:27 AM~19922601
> *:wow:
> Thats the kinda score i need. lol..
> I think the only way id do them is if i got them cheap enough.. and that is certainly cheap enough. lol..
> ...


Thanks. He had them listed for $25. i kicked down a five dollar tip


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC+Feb 21 2011, 10:25 AM~19922590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 21 2011, 05:19 PM~19925825
> *heres what i just bought, got it from a glasshouse member lots a lows from colorado, real cool guy. gave me a good deal too.  i called him up and within a few minutes i was saying how do you want to get paid, anyways im getting it transported sometime this week. big thanks to lots a lows for the ride,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Feb 20 2011, 07:08 PM~19918649
> *Check out my $30 craigslist score from today! Nice clean pair
> 
> 
> ...


very very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 21 2011, 05:19 PM~19925825
> *heres what i just bought, got it from a glasshouse member lots a lows from colorado, real cool guy. gave me a good deal too.  i called him up and within a few minutes i was saying how do you want to get paid, anyways im getting it transported sometime this week. big thanks to lots a lows for the ride,
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS SPOOK!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 21 2011, 06:24 PM~19926375
> *PM SENT
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME KNOW!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 21 2011, 08:35 PM~19927915
> *CONGRATS SPOOK!!!!
> *


x2

congrats bro


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 21 2011, 05:19 PM~19925825
> *heres what i just bought, got it from a glasshouse member lots a lows from colorado, real cool guy. gave me a good deal too.  i called him up and within a few minutes i was saying how do you want to get paid, anyways im getting it transported sometime this week. big thanks to lots a lows for the ride,
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit I need a 75 or 76 Caprice!!!!!


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Feb 20 2011, 09:05 PM~19919113
> *You can but you have to cut a little into the radiator support so the square light housing will fit or put a 76 caprice radiator support.  I would rather change the support instead.
> *


Cool, so the fenders, hood, and bumpers will fit?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 21 2011, 12:14 PM~19923624
> *Any ideas where I could find a '75 Impala Grille. OG or even Billet but preferably OG???
> *


Got mine off ebay don't remember the company name tho.Came from Florida and had to trim 1/4" off each side.Was around $350 shipped for the top & bottom.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> '76 FRONT CLIP IS FINALLY DONE. ALL NEW FRONT SUSPENION IS AT CHROMERS. REAR END IS GETTING CHROME AFTER I INSTALL THE FRONT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 21 2011, 09:01 PM~19928300
> *Dammit I need a 75 or 76 Caprice!!!!!
> *


u aint the only one :biggrin:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> > '76 FRONT CLIP IS FINALLY DONE. ALL NEW FRONT SUSPENION IS AT CHROMERS. REAR END IS GETTING CHROME AFTER I INSTALL THE FRONT.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 21 2011, 10:38 PM~19929545
> *u aint the only one  :biggrin:
> *


U ain't ready for a glasshouse yet youngster lol!! J/k :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

still... hands down.... gods gift


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

TTT for the GlassHouse Riders! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 21 2011, 11:26 PM~19930012
> *still... hands down.... gods gift
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Drooling... Im not really a big Landau fan cuz the top looks little a receding hairline but that is clean lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 21 2011, 05:19 PM~19925825
> *heres what i just bought, got it from a glasshouse member lots a lows from colorado, real cool guy. gave me a good deal too.  i called him up and within a few minutes i was saying how do you want to get paid, anyways im getting it transported sometime this week. big thanks to lots a lows for the ride,
> 
> 
> ...


 can i get an Amen? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 21 2011, 11:26 PM~19930012
> *still... hands down.... gods gift
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damm...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

What parts are everybody looking for? I might have a lil something :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook+Feb 21 2011, 06:19 PM~19925825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 21 2011, 08:44 PM~19928867
> *Got mine off ebay don't remember the company name tho.Came from Florida and had to trim 1/4" off each side.Was around $350 shipped for the top & bottom.
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good. I know Impala Bob's has some billets. If I don't find the OG, I'll be buying a billet from them.


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> > '76 FRONT CLIP IS FINALLY DONE. ALL NEW FRONT SUSPENION IS AT CHROMERS. REAR END IS GETTING CHROME AFTER I INSTALL THE FRONT.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 21 2011, 10:26 PM~19930012
> *still... hands down.... gods gift
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: X2


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 21 2011, 04:19 PM~19925825
> *heres what i just bought, got it from a glasshouse member lots a lows from colorado, real cool guy. gave me a good deal too.  i called him up and within a few minutes i was saying how do you want to get paid, anyways im getting it transported sometime this week. big thanks to lots a lows for the ride,
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: nice!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 21 2011, 11:26 PM~19930012
> *still... hands down.... gods gift
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Feb 21 2011, 11:21 PM~19930402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 21 2011, 10:26 PM~19930012
> *still... hands down.... gods gift
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: I'LL LEAVE IT JUST LIKE THAT PHIL


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

GOOD MORNING GLASSHOUSE HOMIE' I NEED A LEFT SIDE CHROME MIRROR' REAR FILLERS FOR 75 CAPRICE' HIT ME UP 18182336665


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Wats up "G's" im looking for the headlight trim piece pasenger side for a 74 impala and front and back left and right side bumper filers im in Nor Cal let me kno Grasias.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 19 2011, 07:57 PM~19912581
> *tacos and a blunt sounds good to me uffin:  :420:
> *


we should smoke a blunt eat tacos and glasshouse talk :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Feb 22 2011, 01:00 PM~19933230
> *we should smoke a blunt eat tacos and glasshouse talk :biggrin:
> *



thats pretty much every weekend



-minus the tacos :happysad:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 22 2011, 01:31 AM~19930451
> *:wow: Drooling... Im not really a big Landau fan cuz the top looks little a receding hairline but that is clean lol
> *


your 75/76 search won`t be complete till you get a LANDAU.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 22 2011, 01:31 PM~19933467
> *thats pretty much every weekend
> -minus the tacos :happysad:
> 
> *


thats wazup homie hit me up im down to take my 75 to carson :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 21 2011, 09:44 PM~19928867
> *Got mine off ebay don't remember the company name tho.Came from Florida and had to trim 1/4" off each side.Was around $350 shipped for the top & bottom.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 21 2011, 06:19 PM~19925825
> *heres what i just bought, got it from a glasshouse member lots a lows from colorado, real cool guy. gave me a good deal too.  i called him up and within a few minutes i was saying how do you want to get paid, anyways im getting it transported sometime this week. big thanks to lots a lows for the ride,
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Spook..........it's good dealing with you too. Great communication and punctuality, I know the car will be in good hands. :h5: Once I get the go ahead it'll be out your way homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

*I sold Spook the 76 Caprice, but it doesn't mean that I'm not part of the Glasshouse family anymore. :nono: I still got another 76 Caprice Glasshouse that I've had for a few years but haven't done anything to it since I got it. :drama: I definately need to change the wheels before I do anything to it because it looks donk style on the 22's. Like I said haven't done anything to it yet just left it sitting there collecting leaves (a lot of them) :roflmao: . I had a homie hit me up in here interested in getting Spooks Glasshouse, but since it's already spoken for he said he might want 2 buy this other one. I wasn't really thinking of selling it but since I've been getting so many people interested in Spooks Glasshouse I might put it up for sale......of course he gets first dibs. I might put it for sale in a few weeks if it doesn't sell by then. I will have other wheels on it of course. :yes:

























I have the skirts for it just took them off to park it*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

What's good homies?! my glasshouse is about to be in the shop! Man...its like christmas!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Feb 22 2011, 06:52 PM~19935855
> *I sold Spook the 76 Caprice, but it doesn't mean that I'm not part of the Glasshouse family anymore. :nono:  I still got another 76 Caprice Glasshouse that I've had for a few years but haven't done anything to it since I got it. :drama: I definately need to change the wheels before I do anything to it because it looks donk style on the 22's.  Like I said haven't done anything to it yet just left it sitting there collecting leaves (a lot of them) :roflmao: .  I had a homie hit me up in here interested in getting Spooks Glasshouse, but since it's already spoken for he said he might want 2 buy this other one.  I wasn't really thinking of selling it but since I've been getting so many people interested in Spooks Glasshouse I might put it up for sale......of course he gets first dibs.  I might put it for sale in a few weeks if it doesn't sell by then.  I will have other wheels on it of course. :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 21 2011, 06:19 PM~19925825
> *heres what i just bought, got it from a glasshouse member lots a lows from colorado, real cool guy. gave me a good deal too.  i called him up and within a few minutes i was saying how do you want to get paid, anyways im getting it transported sometime this week. big thanks to lots a lows for the ride,
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
damn man.. thats freakin sweet.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Feb 21 2011, 07:18 PM~19926351
> *Thanks. He had them listed for $25. i kicked down a five dollar tip
> *


haha.. what a guy. 
:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> > This muhfucka makes "grampa green" look good!! This joint is blinging :wow:
> 
> 
> X2 that is nice.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 22 2011, 12:26 AM~19930012
> *still... hands down.... gods gift
> 
> 
> ...


that white interior is crazy.. 
I gotta do that one day...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Feb 22 2011, 07:52 PM~19935855
> *I sold Spook the 76 Caprice, but it doesn't mean that I'm not part of the Glasshouse family anymore. :nono:  I still got another 76 Caprice Glasshouse that I've had for a few years but haven't done anything to it since I got it. :drama: I definately need to change the wheels before I do anything to it because it looks donk style on the 22's.  Like I said haven't done anything to it yet just left it sitting there collecting leaves (a lot of them) :roflmao: .  I had a homie hit me up in here interested in getting Spooks Glasshouse, but since it's already spoken for he said he might want 2 buy this other one.  I wasn't really thinking of selling it but since I've been getting so many people interested in Spooks Glasshouse I might put it up for sale......of course he gets first dibs.  I might put it for sale in a few weeks if it doesn't sell by then.  I will have other wheels on it of course. :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


ncie stuff man.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 20 2011, 09:01 PM~19919077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 22 2011, 01:41 PM~19933573
> *your 75/76 search won`t be complete till you get a LANDAU.
> *


Well I already have the windows lol...I'm almost on my way :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Feb 22 2011, 11:05 AM~19932547
> *GOOD MORNING GLASSHOUSE HOMIE' I NEED A LEFT SIDE CHROME MIRROR' REAR FILLERS FOR 75 CAPRICE' HIT ME UP 18182336665
> *


I definitely have the mirror but right now I just have fillers for rear 74-76 impalas


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Gimmie gimmie gimmie!! Minus rims :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone got sports mirrors


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Feb 22 2011, 11:05 AM~19932547
> *GOOD MORNING GLASSHOUSE HOMIE' I NEED A LEFT SIDE CHROME MIRROR' REAR FILLERS FOR 75 CAPRICE' HIT ME UP 18182336665
> *


hey mr TJONES has one rear filler


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

My old Glasshouse 1975 Impala Custom


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

For Sale $200 71-76 Power Gm 50/50 Seat's Pm for info


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 23 2011, 10:24 AM~19940789
> *  My old Glasshouse 1975 Impala Custom
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I got a nice set of front wheel well trim that will fit 71-74 impala/Caprice and 75 Impala. $150 shipped. A few dings but not flat at all. Can text pics


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Feb 10 2011, 09:12 AM~19834980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 23 2011, 09:14 PM~19945232
> *What's up Homie, Just been working long hours, everything is good just too damn busy.
> *


thats cool man. I hear yah on the long hours parts. Just never seems to be enough time in the day for everthing that needs to be done.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 23 2011, 11:24 AM~19940789
> *  My old Glasshouse 1975 Impala Custom
> 
> 
> ...


that interior is sweet man. i gotta do white one day. lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I MAY NOT BE NEEDING THE "T" TOPS SET I JUST BOUGHT, I`LL KNOW MORE IN A DAY OR SO.
ANYBODY LOOKING A FOR A NICE SET OF 76 TOPS? GOT N.O.S. RUBBER SEALS TOO


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 23 2011, 08:34 PM~19945457
> *I MAY NOT BE NEEDING THE "T" TOPS SET I JUST BOUGHT, I`LL  KNOW MORE IN A DAY OR SO.
> ANYBODY LOOKING A FOR A NICE SET OF 76 TOPS? GOT N.O.S. RUBBER SEALS TOO
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 23 2011, 09:34 PM~19945457
> *I MAY NOT BE NEEDING THE "T" TOPS SET I JUST BOUGHT, I`LL  KNOW MORE IN A DAY OR SO.
> ANYBODY LOOKING A FOR A NICE SET OF 76 TOPS? GOT N.O.S. RUBBER SEALS TOO
> *


wish i could say yes..
Im sure they will sell without trouble


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 23 2011, 01:03 AM~19939160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 76 grill if so what model is that glasshouse?


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 21 2011, 08:14 PM~19926307
> *Hugo76 I should have your wheel well chrome this week, I haven't forgot bro. Just been hella busy :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 23 2011, 08:34 PM~19945457
> *I MAY NOT BE NEEDING THE "T" TOPS SET I JUST BOUGHT, I`LL  KNOW MORE IN A DAY OR SO.
> ANYBODY LOOKING A FOR A NICE SET OF 76 TOPS? GOT N.O.S. RUBBER SEALS TOO
> *


I LEFT YOU A TEXT  CALL ME


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by hugos76+Feb 23 2011, 09:58 PM~19946458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just recently found out, by trial and error, that wheel trim are the same for 71-74 impalas/caprice and 75 impalas, but not 75 Caprice and 76 impala/Caprice (thanks for being so patient Jamief702 as we both figured that out lol)


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 23 2011, 11:21 PM~19946704
> *I LEFT YOU A TEXT  CALL ME
> *


SENT YOU A PM


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 23 2011, 10:46 PM~19946922
> *SENT YOU A PM
> *


GOT IT!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Waddup kndylac


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 23 2011, 07:34 PM~19945457
> *I MAY NOT BE NEEDING THE "T" TOPS SET I JUST BOUGHT, I`LL  KNOW MORE IN A DAY OR SO.
> ANYBODY LOOKING A FOR A NICE SET OF 76 TOPS? GOT N.O.S. RUBBER SEALS TOO
> *


pics of the seals?wat model/style tops u got


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by pooh_@Jun 19 2007, 11:02 PM~8139327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

[/quote]
Anybody got some of these for sale?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

If anyone needs wheel Wells, fan shrouds, over flow or windshield washer bottles or og air cleaners let me know uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 24 2011, 01:27 AM~19947790
> *If anyone needs wheel Wells, fan shrouds, over flow or windshield washer bottles or og air cleaners let me know  uffin:
> *


 I need a coolant overflow bottle...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

>


Anybody got some of these for sale?
[/quote]

eBay....

those were all the ones I had...don't know how many I even have left... sold most of mine


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

one I painted for my boss... same color as the one he had in high school


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I need weather stripping for my 74, I heard someone on here has em? Lemme know and maybe we can do some trading for 71-76 Impala/Caprice parts cuz I have tons of em :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 24 2011, 01:36 AM~19947807
> *I need a coolant overflow bottle...
> *


I gotchu Phil as soon as this damn snow melts ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 24 2011, 02:44 AM~19947823
> *I gotchu Phil as soon as this damn snow melts ...
> *


how much snow you guys got?
My yard is gonna be a swamp this summer for sure.. unless we get lucky and it all blows away... which i doubt. lol.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Feb 24 2011, 01:43 AM~19947633
> *pics of the seals?wat model/style tops u got
> *


SEALS ARE USABLE, THESE ARE 1st GENERATION TOPS, WITH THE H/H ON THEM,
I ALSO BOUGHT 2 N.O.S. SEALS WITH THEM


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 24 2011, 12:41 AM~19947819
> *I need weather stripping for my 74, I heard someone on here has em? Lemme know and maybe we can do some trading for 71-76 Impala/Caprice parts cuz I have tons of em :biggrin:
> *



You ever find the '75 Impala grill?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

??? HEY GUYS BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE BEEN ON HERE BUT MAYBE YOU GUYS CAN HELP PLEASE..... TO FINISH MY 76 G HOUSE I NEED THE PASSENGER SIDE SMALL ROCKER MOLDING...ANYONE HAVE ONE FOR SALE??


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 24 2011, 10:04 AM~19949445
> *??? HEY GUYS BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE BEEN ON HERE BUT MAYBE YOU GUYS CAN HELP PLEASE..... TO FINISH MY 76 G HOUSE I NEED THE PASSENGER SIDE SMALL ROCKER MOLDING...ANYONE HAVE ONE FOR SALE??
> *


tj should have that one


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

yes i do let me know


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 24 2011, 10:04 AM~19949445
> *??? HEY GUYS BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE BEEN ON HERE BUT MAYBE YOU GUYS CAN HELP PLEASE..... TO FINISH MY 76 G HOUSE I NEED THE PASSENGER SIDE SMALL ROCKER MOLDING...ANYONE HAVE ONE FOR SALE??
> *


pics of the house :0


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Feb 24 2011, 09:45 AM~19949790
> *  yes i do let me know
> 
> 
> ...


yes please ......let me know the info :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

thx guys!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 24 2011, 09:49 AM~19949827
> *pics of the house :0
> *


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 24 2011, 11:33 AM~19950125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Oldskool Art (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm looking for a rust-free trunk floor for a 74-76 Impala/Caprice 2 Door Hard Top. Hit me up Fest if you know where I can find one. Thanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 24 2011, 05:45 AM~19948173
> *how much snow you guys got?
> My yard is gonna be a swamp this summer for sure.. unless we get lucky and it all blows away... which i doubt. lol.
> *


We got about 4 inches last night and it's supposed to hit harder tonight :tears: I was supposed to bring my black 74 home yesterday!! This is fucked up :angry:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 24 2011, 08:50 AM~19948927
> *You ever find the '75 Impala grill?
> *


Yup its at my boys house and I was supposed to go out there yesterday but then a damn blizzard hit..


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Feb 24 2011, 12:26 PM~19950968
> *I'm looking for a rust-free trunk floor for a 74-76 Impala/Caprice 2 Door Hard Top. Hit me up Fest if you know where I can find one. Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 24 2011, 11:33 AM~19950125
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice mirrors :biggrin:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

wats up G's does anyone have 1 or 2 tru spokes 14s rims for sale or a set of 4 yesterday i got a continental kit of some homie on craigslist and he had 3 tru spoke rims just siting ther so he gave them to me for free so i need one to complet the set and one 13 to cut and put on the continental kit im in Nor Cal i also need center caps. grasias


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 24 2011, 12:46 PM~19951131
> *Yup its at my boys house and I was supposed to go out there yesterday but then a damn blizzard hit..
> *



Let me know when you get it and PM me some pics of it.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 21 2011, 10:38 PM~19929545
> *u aint the only one  :biggrin:
> *


shit you'd need a booster seat to see out the windshield.... :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 24 2011, 01:33 PM~19950125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thays bad ass!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody need a complete og bumper Jack set up. $100 shipped. Out of 76 Impala


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Also have og gas tanks


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 24 2011, 01:13 PM~19951348
> *nice mirrors :biggrin:
> *


THX


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Feb 24 2011, 02:50 PM~19951591
> *wats up G's does anyone have 1 or 2 tru spokes 14s  rims for sale  or a set of 4 yesterday  i got a continental kit of some homie on craigslist and he had 3 tru spoke rims just siting ther  so he gave them to me for free so i need one to complet the set and one 13  to cut and put on the continental kit im in Nor Cal i also need center caps. grasias
> *


I HAVE A SET OF 5 TRU SPOKES 14X7 REVERSE FOR SALE $350


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 24 2011, 08:15 PM~19954328
> *I HAVE A SET OF 5 TRU SPOKES 14X7 REVERSE FOR SALE $350
> *


PM SENT, CALL ME SAUL


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 24 2011, 08:17 PM~19954363
> *PM SENT, CALL ME SAUL
> *


pm me the price saul.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 24 2011, 08:15 PM~19954328
> *I HAVE A SET OF 5 TRU SPOKES 14X7 REVERSE FOR SALE $350
> *


oops meant to quote saul,


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 24 2011, 10:33 AM~19950125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 SHE LOOKING SWEET :naughty:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 24 2011, 07:15 PM~19954328
> *I HAVE A SET OF 5 TRU SPOKES 14X7 REVERSE FOR SALE $350
> *


CALL ME BRO


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Feb 24 2011, 12:33 PM~19950125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ride man.

any more pics?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 24 2011, 09:15 PM~19954328
> *I HAVE A SET OF 5 TRU SPOKES 14X7 REVERSE FOR SALE $350
> *


wow does it ever suck living up here. lol.


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 24 2011, 09:15 PM~19954328
> *I HAVE A SET OF 5 TRU SPOKES 14X7 REVERSE FOR SALE $350
> *


post pic's please


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

HERE IS ONE SO FAR IM CLEANING UP ALL 5 THEN I CAN POST A PIC OF THEM TOGETHER (CENTER KNOCK OFFS NOT INCLUDED)


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 24 2011, 07:31 AM~19948794
> *SEALS ARE USABLE, THESE ARE 1st GENERATION TOPS, WITH THE H/H ON THEM,
> I ALSO BOUGHT 2 N.O.S. SEALS WITH THEM
> *


so theyre the ones with those tabs on the glass or like anaheim 74 can u pm me pics?


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 24 2011, 09:30 PM~19955055
> *HERE IS ONE SO FAR IM CLEANING UP ALL 5 THEN I CAN POST A PIC OF THEM TOGETHER (CENTER KNOCK OFFS NOT INCLUDED)
> 
> 
> ...


that wat im talking about . how far r u from watsonville , salinas 831 area


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello to my Glasshouse family, well Vic Jr raghouse should and hopefully be completed this year or next, it is in project rides with detail of the work in progess. Stay  everyone and be safe from Vic & Vic Jr USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.









[/quote]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wave: 

hey Vic


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 25 2011, 06:58 PM~19961826
> *:wave:
> 
> hey Vic
> *


 :wave: harborareaPhil, I heard it was going to rain in LA; have a safe weekend bro.


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 24 2011, 09:30 PM~19955055
> *HERE IS ONE SO FAR IM CLEANING UP ALL 5 THEN I CAN POST A PIC OF THEM TOGETHER (CENTER KNOCK OFFS NOT INCLUDED)
> 
> 
> ...


U still got them?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 23 2011, 03:58 PM~19943096
> *I got a nice set of front wheel well trim that will fit 71-74 impala/Caprice and 75 Impala. $150 shipped. A few dings but not flat at all. Can text pics
> *


Could u send pics to my [email protected]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 25 2011, 07:08 PM~19961904
> *:wave: harborareaPhil, I heard it was going to rain in LA; have a safe weekend bro.
> *


yea its pouring in Torrance right now....

hno: not good when your body is bare metal...

:420:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Feb 25 2011, 09:17 PM~19962850
> *Could u send pics to my [email protected]
> *


Sent :wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 25 2011, 10:49 PM~19963101
> *yea its pouring in Torrance right now....
> 
> hno: not good when your body is bare metal...
> ...


hope you have it metal treated. or at least you put on a metal etch, then it can safely sit in your garage without a you worring,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This is gonna be me in 45 years :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Feb 25 2011, 09:04 PM~19962757
> *U still got them?
> *


sold


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's the fender trim i was talking about


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody need hub cap sets?

1973 impala








1976 impala








1974 caprice









sorry the pics are soo huge, its either huge or tiny :uh:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Area 51

















:worship: :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

The "closet"


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

anybody need a complet jack set up from a 76 impala


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

my livingroom lol


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 26 2011, 02:19 AM~19964482
> *Area 51
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you have a derby barn :thumbsup:

Any 76 malibu's for parts?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn Snow!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 26 2011, 01:53 AM~19964607
> *Looks like you have a derby barn :thumbsup:
> 
> Any 76 malibu's for parts?
> *


ill check, i forget whats in there :biggrin: wutchu need exactly?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> Hello to my Glasshouse family, well Vic Jr raghouse should and hopefully be completed this year or next, it is in project rides with detail of the work in progess. Stay  everyone and be safe from Vic & Vic Jr USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.


[/quote]

home sweet home... :biggrin: 





> This is gonna be me in 45 years :biggrin: :biggrin:


 pops is gangsta.. with his white stacy adams... leaning on his glasshouse..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 26 2011, 02:01 AM~19964622
> *Damn Snow!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 a 68 fastback? and another glasshouse? move something around and take them out the snow.. park that monte carlo and one of them four doors or that station wagon
in the snow..68 fast back is my baby,, next to glasshouse's and 58's.. :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 26 2011, 02:11 AM~19964648
> *a 68 fastback? and another glasshouse?  move something around and take them out the snow.. park that monte carlo and one of them four doors or that station wagon
> in the snow..68 fast back is my baby,, next to glasshouse's and 58's.. :biggrin:
> *


I would but that barn is about 1 1/2 hours from my house so it'd be waaay out of the way if I wanted to take my babies around the block :biggrin: I got a COPO code 427 im building for that fastback and a hide a way headlight set up for it when im ready to paint it yessir!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 26 2011, 02:01 AM~19964622
> *Damn Snow!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CARS :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Feb 26 2011, 02:20 AM~19964672
> *NICE CARS :biggrin:
> *


thanks man, they will be pretty soon. Glasshouse is gonna be in paint in about a month and the 68 should follow soon after...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 26 2011, 02:32 AM~19964689
> *thanks man, they will be pretty soon. Glasshouse is gonna be in paint in about a month and the 68 should follow soon after...
> *


YOU DOING IT BIG HOMIE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

mutherfucker.... that's like rodeo drive of parts.... I'd be lost for days in there :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 26 2011, 02:33 AM~19964694
> *mutherfucker.... that's like rodeo drive of parts.... I'd be lost for days in there :wow:
> *


Haha I call it the diamond district


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

ay how much does a factory chrome passenger side mirror go for, for a glasshouse?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 26 2011, 02:41 AM~19964708
> *ay how much does a factory chrome passenger side mirror go for, for a glasshouse?
> *


DEPENDS ON CONDITION


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

nice og driver condition


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Gotta love that OG wheel feel  Anybody need some? I have a few colors with no cracks :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't mind that tow hitch or zip tie keeping the cruise control wire from going all over the place :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hey i almost have 200 post in one months time


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 26 2011, 02:41 AM~19964708
> *ay how much does a factory chrome passenger side mirror go for, for a glasshouse?
> *


sold an nos pass side chrome remote awhile back for not too much... and a set of stationary chrome for even cheaper... dam I need a set now lol


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 25 2011, 11:39 PM~19963987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha, hes cool.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 26 2011, 04:20 AM~19964755
> *Gotta love that OG wheel feel   Anybody need some? I have a few colors with no cracks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


so
outta curiosity..
You parting out all these glasshouses??? I sure hope they are not complete solid cars you are pulling appart..
:happysad:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 26 2011, 02:18 AM~19964664
> *I would but that barn is about 1 1/2 hours from my house so it'd be waaay out of the way if I wanted to take my babies around the block :biggrin: I got a COPO code 427 im building for that fastback and a hide a way headlight set up for it when im ready to paint it yessir!!!!!!!
> *




















I pretend to be you with my models...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 26 2011, 03:05 AM~19964631
> *ill check, i forget whats in there  :biggrin: wutchu need exactly?
> *


Wheel well trims all four.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 26 2011, 09:50 AM~19965656
> *so
> outta curiosity..
> You parting out all these glasshouses??? I sure hope they are not complete solid cars you are pulling appart..
> ...


Hell no! I ain't stupid :biggrin: most of the parts I have are from 4drs which are parts cars to me no matter the condition lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 26 2011, 11:04 AM~19966094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: gimme gimme gimme! I need a 74 or 2 hook a brotha up and ill hook u up :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

[/quote]
Damn! That's what I'm talking about :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Who has the hookup on weather stripping up in here?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 26 2011, 11:47 AM~19966391
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: gimme gimme gimme!  I need a 74 or 2 hook a brotha up and ill hook u up :biggrin:
> *


the I just hooked up a homie with 74, they are the hardest ones to get... 
I will keep you posted, for another one...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 26 2011, 12:45 PM~19966368
> *Hell no! I ain't stupid  :biggrin: most of the parts I have are from 4drs which are parts cars to me no matter the condition lol
> *


  
good stuff man. first glance at the pics you posted initially thought otherwise.
now to make a list of what i need. haha.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 26 2011, 12:30 PM~19966671
> *
> good stuff man. first glance at the pics you posted initially thought otherwise.
> now to make a list of what i need. haha.
> *


All good


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody looking for double hump cross members or fan shrouds


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

productive day.... put a box of parts on today


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 26 2011, 08:14 PM~19969090
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

got my new knockoffs on :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

anybody need an ash tray









or a windshield wiper fluid bottle









door vents


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

real glasshouse riders will know what this is  for you newbies, this is the side back window trim that holds on the plastic/chrome window trim. Now if i can just remember where i put the other couple pieces lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

From a 76 impala


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 26 2011, 08:14 PM~19969090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY 1 BOX??? :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Shoulder seat belt cover for headliner, i have both








1976 impala








1973 caprice


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Power seat trim from 1972 Caprice


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 24 2011, 10:30 PM~19955055
> *HERE IS ONE SO FAR IM CLEANING UP ALL 5 THEN I CAN POST A PIC OF THEM TOGETHER (CENTER KNOCK OFFS NOT INCLUDED)
> 
> 
> ...


When installing Trus on a Glasshouse, do you use the same size spacers for front & back? I know you can get 2 diff sizes, thick or thin.. All mine are the thicker ones..


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 26 2011, 08:14 PM~19969090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:Lookin' good homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Waddup jamie702 :biggrin:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 26 2011, 11:41 PM~19970339
> *Waddup jamie702 :biggrin:
> *


nothing man how things with you thanks alot for those parts homie going to send them to the chrome shop next week


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

1976 impala
[


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 26 2011, 08:14 PM~19969090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats nice :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 26 2011, 08:51 PM~19969342
> *ONLY 1 BOX???  :biggrin:
> *



yea.... still waiting for your box of parts so I can start putting them on :biggrin:


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 26 2011, 01:13 AM~19964454
> *Here's the fender trim i was talking about
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is nice


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

any one got the rear bumper fillers for my 75 rag,,also heres a lil pic :biggrin: 











or someone lead me were i can get them


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 27 2011, 02:14 AM~19970873
> *any one got the rear bumper fillers for my 75 rag,,also heres a lil pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice i think i have some in my shop in a box ill look tomorrrow 
im lookin for the side trim so if any one knows where i could get 
them let me know


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Feb 26 2011, 11:46 PM~19970384
> *nothing man how things with you thanks alot for those parts homie going to send them to the chrome shop next week
> *


Good to hear that! I plan on doing the same thing too real soon


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by impala61pat_@Feb 27 2011, 12:20 AM~19970542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yessir!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by impala61pat_@Feb 27 2011, 12:25 AM~19970567
> *that shit is nice
> *


I'm putting it on my black 74 tomorrow so I can bring her home!!! 454+freeway=A big ass grin on my face :biggrin: ill try to post pics later today


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 21 2011, 11:25 PM~19930003
> *U ain't ready for a glasshouse yet youngster lol!! J/k :biggrin:
> *


lol who you callin youngster :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 26 2011, 02:33 AM~19964694
> *mutherfucker.... that's like rodeo drive of parts.... I'd be lost for days in there :wow:
> *


imagine how i feel,im not a tall guy and id have to damn near walk over all the cars to get through there :biggrin: that place is packed and i aint been in there yet


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 27 2011, 12:22 AM~19970551
> *yea.... still waiting for your box of parts so I can start putting them on :biggrin:
> *


ITS HERE FOR YA :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

some pics of my old setup.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 26 2011, 08:14 PM~19969090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Outstanding Phil..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 27 2011, 12:03 PM~19972475
> *some pics of my old setup.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 27 2011, 12:03 PM~19972475
> *some pics of my old setup.
> 
> 
> ...


now that is clean n very well done :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

I found this 76 caprice classic and has this interior i was wondering if its Original or the owner made it that way, it even has a floor console :dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Monte Carlo parts bro....


looks pretty cool....-minus the floor mats


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

digging the floor shifter :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 27 2011, 04:05 PM~19974106
> *digging the floor shifter :biggrin:
> *


im probably going to pick it up ill post some pics of the whole car in a minute needs paint and some engine cleaning but coo project


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 27 2011, 05:08 PM~19974126
> *im probably going to pick it up ill post some pics of the whole car in a minute needs paint and some engine cleaning but coo project
> *



nice.... already got the kustom interior :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

Here the rest of the pics.. doesnt look that bad :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 27 2011, 04:14 PM~19974154
> *nice.... already got the kustom interior :biggrin:
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice.... what's the emblem on the trunk?


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 27 2011, 04:17 PM~19974170
> *very nice.... what's the emblem on the trunk?
> *


I believe it says Caprice Classic


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

maybe just the reflection.... looks like something else next to the caprice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 27 2011, 05:14 PM~19974156
> *Here the rest of the pics.. doesnt look that bad  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! CONGRATS!!! GREAT FIND!!


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 27 2011, 03:53 PM~19974041
> *I found this 76 caprice classic and has this interior i was wondering if its Original or the owner made it that way, it even has a floor console  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


nice interior looks like early 70's monte carlo seats and center console :thumbsup:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impala61pat_@Feb 26 2011, 11:20 PM~19970542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Will these fit 75 caprice ?? Do u have both sides let me kno ??? Pm me


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 27 2011, 04:53 PM~19974041
> *I found this 76 caprice classic and has this interior i was wondering if its Original or the owner made it that way, it even has a floor console  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S CUSTOM HOMIE


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 27 2011, 06:02 PM~19974815
> *NICE!!! CONGRATS!!! GREAT FIND!!
> *


Thanks, 



> *nice interior looks like early 70's monte carlo seats and center console  :thumbsup: *


I had a feeling it wasnt original.. since ive only seen ghouses with bench or split bench



> *THAT'S CUSTOM HOMIE*


Looks good tho.. i like the floor shift, but not the seats


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm sure those seats would sell quickly.....

:biggrin:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 27 2011, 09:59 PM~19977189
> *I'm sure those seats would sell quickly.....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: those seats sell for $250 and up


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 26 2011, 07:14 PM~19969090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 26 2011, 08:14 PM~19969090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: ing good bro, keep movin' forward. Stay  ...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 26 2011, 05:11 AM~19964862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 26 2011, 02:08 AM~19964637


 home sweet home... :biggrin: 

:wave: Hydrohype, yes indeed. Also I received the front filler, thanks. Stay  ...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 25 2011, 09:49 PM~19963101
> *yea its pouring in Torrance right now....
> 
> hno: not good when your body is bare metal...
> ...


I hear that bro, not good.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 28 2011, 10:43 AM~19979858
> *:nicoderm: ing good bro, keep movin' forward. Stay   ...
> *



thanks bro....


the pieces are starting to fall back in place


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 27 2011, 05:14 PM~19974156
> *Here the rest of the pics.. doesnt look that bad  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 good you must be hella excited... fuck yea thats a clean glasshouse...
with or with out the interior and shifter.. you came up..


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

this car is up for sale again in south gate 562-644-6672 $10g's  the guy put a nice system,sport mirrors & real daytons 13x7 72 spoke w/new fr380 firestone tires.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 28 2011, 01:19 PM~19980864
> *this car is up for sale again in south gate 562-644-6672 $10g's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 22 2011, 10:06 PM~19937412
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 22 2011, 10:16 PM~19937541
> *:wow:
> damn man.. thats freakin sweet.
> *


I h8d to see it go but I'm sure Spook will take good care of it.


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Feb 22 2011, 10:22 PM~19937597
> *ncie stuff man.
> *


Thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 23 2011, 03:03 AM~19939160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just received word yesterday that the Homie couldn't come up with cash for this Glasshouse so it will be up for sale for $3800 firm. Working on getting the title. Come get it bring cash. :biggrin:


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Feb 23 2011, 10:54 PM~19946416
> *Is that a 76 grill if so what model is that glasshouse?
> *


Not sure what grill it is, but it's the one that came on the car when I got it.


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 24 2011, 02:24 AM~19947778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I want one of those that says 76 Chevy Caprice though.


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 27 2011, 01:03 PM~19972475
> *some pics of my old setup.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 28 2011, 01:19 PM~19980864
> *this car is up for sale again in south gate 562-644-6672 $10g's   the guy put a nice system,sport mirrors & real daytons 13x7 72 spoke w/new fr380 firestone tires.
> 
> 
> ...


 fuckin beautiful..this car is mouthwash.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry guys.....I dont know how to answer multiple responses all in one, so I got to everybody seperately. :happysad:


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

SPOOK!

Your ride is on it's way and should be there soon. They picked it up yesterday and took off about 11:30am. Had to pull out my battery charger y todo to help homie place the car on trailer for the trip. It should be there maybe tonight if not tommorrow if all goes as planned. Here are a couple of pics.



















I hate to see it go :tears: but I know it's going to be in good hands. 

It was good doing business with you. You're an A+ buyer and I look forward to working with you again. Let me know when you get the ride. :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Feb 28 2011, 06:18 PM~19982879
> *I h8d to see it go but I'm sure Spook will take good care of it.
> *


HE WILL!!! :yes:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Feb 28 2011, 05:40 PM~19983048
> *Not sure what grill it is, but it's the one that came on the car when I got it.
> *


koo......


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Feb 28 2011, 06:41 PM~19983067
> *Nice, I want one of those that says 76 Chevy Caprice though.
> *



yea the first run they fucked up and put 77'....I grabbed as many as were there...(like with hot wheels usually a typo makes it worth alot more someday)... but they fixed that...had to open a couple to customize em'.....

check eBay they pop up for like $5-$10....they last ones I saw came in black


----------



## jubilee78 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## jubilee78 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 28 2011, 03:19 PM~19980864
> *this car is up for sale again in south gate 562-644-6672 $10g's   the guy put a nice system,sport mirrors & real daytons 13x7 72 spoke w/new fr380 firestone tires.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## jubilee78 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## jubilee78 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 27 2011, 03:14 AM~19970873
> *any one got the rear bumper fillers for my 75 rag,,also heres a lil pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty sweet man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408+Feb 27 2011, 05:53 PM~19974041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2
Always liked the swivel seats.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Feb 28 2011, 07:18 PM~19982879
> *I h8d to see it go but I'm sure Spook will take good care of it.
> *


seeing the house he had in the past. You know it will be taken care of. 
makes letting go a little easier to. no?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 28 2011, 10:28 PM~19985526
> *yea the first run they fucked up and put 77'....I grabbed as many as were there...(like with hot wheels usually a typo makes it worth alot more someday)... but they fixed that...had to open a couple to customize em'.....
> 
> check eBay they pop up for like $5-$10....they last ones I saw came in black
> *


I got the Burgundy and the black ones


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Feb 28 2011, 05:40 PM~19983048
> *Not sure what grill it is, but it's the one that came on the car when I got it.
> *


looks like a 75 caprice grill


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey guys raise your hands if you need bumper fillers, front or back, and for what years :wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody need a nice (burgundy) set of upper and lower front, power Door and window panels? From a 76 Impala should be the same as 74-76 impala/Caprice.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 1 2011, 12:01 AM~19986281
> *I got the Burgundy and the black ones
> *


yea got those and orange also


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 30 2008, 02:53 PM~10290892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dayuuum :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 1 2011, 01:37 AM~19986774
> *yea got those and orange also
> *


I forgot I had the orange ones too, and a few 71s and a 73 wagon. I gotta get me some dealer promos to match my dailies too


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Feb 28 2011, 07:00 PM~19983265
> *SPOOK!
> 
> Your ride is on it's way and should be there soon.  They picked it up yesterday and took off about 11:30am.  Had to pull out my battery charger y todo to help homie place the car on trailer for the trip.  It should be there maybe tonight if not tommorrow if all goes as planned. Here are a couple of pics.
> ...


thanks man, yea ill take care of her. car will be here sometime today,


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 1 2011, 05:01 AM~19987027
> *thanks man, yea ill take care of her. car will be here sometime today,
> *


PICS WITH YOU AND THE NEW TOY!!! :thumbsup: CONGRATS AGAIN MAN!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 1 2011, 07:23 AM~19987367
> *PICS WITH YOU AND THE NEW TOY!!! :thumbsup: CONGRATS AGAIN MAN!!
> *


 x2 yall doing big thangs..


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

:420:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 1 2011, 11:43 AM~19988838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 1 2011, 11:43 AM~19988838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 1 2011, 01:05 AM~19986626
> *Hey guys raise your hands if you need bumper fillers, front or back, and for what years
> *


:wave: heartofthacity, end corners for 74 Caprice; front and back.


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Mar 1 2011, 08:39 AM~19986157
> *X2
> Always liked the swivel seats.
> *


swivel seats too
http://www.cg-automobiles79.com/album-cat-1-199576.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I got two nice sets of front wheel well trim. $150 each shipped  can send pics


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 1 2011, 01:43 PM~19988838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shot


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 1 2011, 11:43 AM~19988838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THIS GLASSHOUSE IS FROM LATIN KUSTOMS.. IVE SEEN IT A FEW TIMES ITS CLEEEEAN!!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Still looking for a 76 caprice header trim in good condition


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

74 Caprice moldings on an Impala


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I likes!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

these came in yesterday


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 1 2011, 05:11 PM~19991406
> *I likes!
> 
> *


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 1 2011, 04:59 PM~19991333
> *74 Caprice moldings on an Impala
> 
> 
> ...


What's tha easiest way to put the trim back on? I need to put the trim back on my front fender of my 74 caprice


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 1 2011, 06:48 PM~19992083
> *What's tha easiest way to put the trim back on? I need to put the trim back on my front fender of my 74 caprice
> *


im not too sure, i took it down to a shop and had them drill holes for all the clips, i havent had to take them off yet


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 25 2011, 06:53 PM~19697062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STILL UP FOR GRABS LAST DEAL FELL THROUGH! :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 1 2011, 05:49 PM~19991648
> *these came in yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


nice....


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows+Feb 28 2011, 08:00 PM~19983265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BIG JR'S FROM LATIN KUSTOMS C.C PASADENA, TX. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 1 2011, 06:49 PM~19991648
> *these came in yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


those are nice, are the glass?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Mar 1 2011, 05:22 PM~19991035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks nice! 
i`ll be looking for a new toy after tomorrow


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 1 2011, 07:56 PM~19992738
> *those are nice, are the glass?
> *


abs platic


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 1 2011, 03:59 PM~19991333
> *74 Caprice moldings on an Impala
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie.......


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Mar 1 2011, 07:24 PM~19992398
> *STILL UP FOR GRABS LAST DEAL FELL THROUGH! :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 1 2011, 04:59 PM~19991333
> *74 Caprice moldings on an Impala
> 
> 
> ...


u coming down to the boulevardos show on saturday?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Mar 1 2011, 09:37 PM~19993959
> *u coming down to the boulevardos show on saturday?
> *


wheres that?


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 1 2011, 08:14 PM~19992935
> *abs platic
> *


Where did you get them ?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 1 2011, 04:59 PM~19991333
> *74 Caprice moldings on an Impala
> 
> 
> ...


like the changes keep up the good work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Mar 2 2011, 12:43 AM~19991213
> *THIS GLASSHOUSE IS FROM LATIN KUSTOMS.. IVE SEEN IT A FEW TIMES ITS CLEEEEAN!!!
> *


Yeah found the pic in their topic, looks clean as hell!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Mar 1 2011, 09:37 PM~19993959
> *u coming down to the boulevardos show on saturday?
> *


http://www.losboulevardosmessageboard.com/...ark-Van-Nuys%29

come down bring the house im taking mine! it should be good!


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 1 2011, 04:59 PM~19991333
> *74 Caprice moldings on an Impala
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 1 2011, 04:59 PM~19991333
> *74 Caprice moldings on an Impala
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm....wonder how that would look on a 76 body?


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 2 2011, 09:08 AM~19996618
> *Hmm....wonder how that would look on a 76 body?
> *


The same :scrutinize:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 1 2011, 04:59 PM~19991333
> *74 Caprice moldings on an Impala
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: , :nicoderm: ing good.


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Jan 16 2009, 01:17 PM~12724262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Now all u need is the Caprice-only front wheel well trim  I got it over here :wave:


























[/quote]
:wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ill be pulling and posting pics of og front and rear bumper fillers in the next two weeks so I u need em put your :wave: up and lemme know front or back


----------



## hubaldo831 (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 1 2011, 04:59 PM~19991333
> *74 Caprice moldings on an Impala
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Here is the link to all the bumper fillers: 

http://www.replica-plastics.com/EditParts....?Make=Chevrolet

Got mine for a 76 I just bought...

:biggrin: :biggrin: KrAkR RO EPT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Mar 2 2011, 11:30 AM~19997518
> *Here is the link to all the bumper fillers:
> 
> http://www.replica-plastics.com/EditParts....?Make=Chevrolet
> ...


those are the fiberglass ones everyones having trouble with


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

I got a question homies I got a 74 vert are all the frames the same on 71-76?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR+Mar 2 2011, 10:30 AM~19997518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2

I think Impala Bob's buys them from here and resells them at a higher $$$


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hubaldo831_@Mar 2 2011, 11:11 AM~19997395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GONNA BE ON THE HUNT FOR SOMETHING NEW,,,,,,


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 2 2011, 08:52 PM~20001924
> *GONNA BE ON THE HUNT FOR SOMETHING NEW,,,,,,
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :h5:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hubaldo831_@Mar 2 2011, 12:11 PM~19997395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Mar 2 2011, 04:07 PM~19998839
> *I got a question homies I got a 74 vert are all the frames the same on 71-76?
> *


Short answer no.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 1 2011, 03:59 PM~19991333
> *74 Caprice moldings on an Impala
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro where u get the rest of the moldings?? link to get the plastic fillers??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> Now all u need is the Caprice-only front wheel well trim  I got it over here :wave:


:wave:
[/quote]
how much?? do you got 75 impala?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 2 2011, 08:52 PM~20001924
> *GONNA BE ON THE HUNT FOR SOMETHING NEW,,,,,,
> 
> 
> ...


wow..... sorry for your lose....


congrats to the very lucky new owner.... very beautiful glasshouse


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 2 2011, 11:48 AM~19997657
> *those are the fiberglass ones everyones having trouble with
> *


Lol those are crap! Ill be posting ogs soon


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> :wave:


how much?? do you got 75 impala?
[/quote]
Pm me


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have one set that'll fit 74 and under plus 75 Impalas and a set that'll fit 75-76 Caprice/Impala. $150 can send pics


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> how much?? do you got 75 impala?


Pm me
[/quote]
Wattup Jay :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> Pm me


Wattup Jay :biggrin:
[/quote]
Just getting my Caprice ready to come down and ride with u in Cali this summer!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Jun 21 2008, 11:02 PM~10923067
> *heres a preview of what went down today
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! You're brave :wow:


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

got 74 75 76 glass house interior all door panels and i have 75 radiator support and rear wingshield and quarter windows for glass house pm me if u need parts


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sventrechevyboi_@Mar 3 2011, 05:36 AM~20005083
> *got 74 75 76  glass house interior all door panels and i have 75 radiator support and rear wingshield and quarter windows for glass house pm me if u need parts
> *


How much for the 75 door panels?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Looking for door hinges. Both sides. For a '75. Anybody know what other hinges off another car are compatible? (If any)


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 2 2011, 11:45 PM~20003485
> *wow..... sorry for your lose....
> congrats to the very lucky new owner.... very beautiful glasshouse
> *


well,,,,,,,,,,
had to choose between this car, and a 58 rag,,,,,,,the rag won.
but it wasn`t a good feeling watching it go, but the wife says, "you can replace it with a `75 ragtop" so i`m still not out of the g-house fourm yet! 
( i`ll need to make room)


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

anyone running a Sanden 508 ac compressor or know anything of them?


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 3 2011, 07:43 AM~20005635
> *Looking for door hinges. Both sides. For a '75. Anybody know what other hinges off another car are compatible? (If any)
> *


hey bro if u go on eBay they have them on there brand new


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 1 2011, 04:49 PM~19991648
> *these came in yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help on the bumper filler :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Mar 3 2011, 10:42 AM~20005976
> *Thanks for the help on the bumper filler  :biggrin:
> *


Letme in on the help, I need rear corners.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 3 2011, 08:42 AM~20005980
> *Letme in on the help, I need rear corners.
> *


Sandkindustries.com


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Mar 3 2011, 10:47 AM~20006016
> *Sandkindustries.com
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 3 2011, 09:04 AM~20005753
> *well,,,,,,,,,,
> had to choose between this car, and a 58 rag,,,,,,,the rag won.
> but it wasn`t a good feeling watching it go, but the wife says, "you can replace it with a `75 ragtop" so i`m still not out of the g-house fourm yet!
> ...


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hubaldo831_@Mar 2 2011, 11:11 AM~19997395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats my G Ride and my babys mini 62 :cheesy: thanx homie for posting it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 2 2011, 11:36 PM~20004093
> *I have one set that'll fit 74 and under plus 75 Impalas and a set that'll fit 75-76 Caprice/Impala. $150 can send pics
> *


do i need to make arrangements to come up and strip cars down for you bro? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Mar 3 2011, 10:57 AM~20006481
> *thats my G Ride  and my babys mini 62 :cheesy:  thanx homie for posting it
> *



cool little duece.....

looks like you need all them fillers for that 74'.... :0


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Mar 3 2011, 08:36 AM~20005938
> *hey bro if u go on eBay they have them on there brand new
> *


So far they have the best deal.


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 3 2011, 11:08 AM~20006560
> *cool little duece.....
> 
> looks like you need all them fillers for that 74'.... :0
> *


yup i got the font and back fiber glass ones but i still need to see if their goin to work 
i do need the side filers front and back both sides 
and some tru spokes :biggrin: ..
i just got my interior done this week no more sheets next is a continental kit im geting painted and wire wheel installed in it
geting my ,G house ready for Streetlow Salinas


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 3 2011, 10:59 AM~20006495
> *do i need to make arrangements to come up and strip cars down for you bro?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U just might :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 2 2011, 11:38 PM~20004103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody need glass? I have all windows ready to ship


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztec1_@Mar 3 2011, 09:42 AM~20005976
> *Thanks for the help on the bumper filler  :biggrin:
> *


Johnny562 deserves all the credit!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Mar 2 2011, 10:18 PM~20003208
> *nice bro where u get the rest of the moldings?? link to get the plastic fillers??
> *


in my garage, i had bought the whole set and misplaced the 2 i was missing


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 1 2011, 04:59 PM~19991333
> *74 Caprice moldings on an Impala
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 1 2011, 04:59 PM~19991333
> *74 Caprice moldings on an Impala
> 
> 
> ...


*that's the reason why i like the 74 caprices....kuz of the chrome moldings. nice ride brotha....wanna trade for a 67 - j/k *:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 3 2011, 09:04 AM~20005753
> *well,,,,,,,,,,
> had to choose between this car, and a 58 rag,,,,,,,the rag won.
> but it wasn`t a good feeling watching it go, but the wife says, "you can replace it with a `75 ragtop" so i`m still not out of the g-house fourm yet!
> ...


didnt you have that green ragtop?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 3 2011, 09:49 PM~20010874
> *didnt you have that green ragtop?
> *


blue one,,,,,,,,,,,
sold it too.
I want to find one as clean as the red hard top


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

....putting in some work today helping out the homie tare down his 75 rag-house, Snooty Fox.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Aug 21 2008, 10:12 PM~11408626
> * You can Build most of the 60s Impalas out a fucking Catalog, Build a Caddy or G body and there's Tons of parts cars at the yards to chooses and pick from, but wait till you try finding parts for the Glasshouses then it'll make you appreciate them even more  :biggrin:  .*[/size]
> 
> thats so true!  :cheesy:
> [/b]


Amen :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse_@Aug 21 2008, 10:12 PM~11408626
> * You can Build most of the 60s Impalas out a fucking Catalog, Build a Caddy or G body and there's Tons of parts cars at the yards to chooses and pick from, but wait till you try finding parts for the Glasshouses then it'll make you appreciate them even more  :biggrin:  .*[/size]
> 
> thats so true!  :cheesy:
> [/b]


Amen :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn that is a nice engine bay! If I wasn't going all og with mine I'd do it just like that!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 31 2010, 04:45 PM~17656330
> *FROM THE PARK YESTERDAY!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Sep 1 2008, 10:13 PM~11494780
> *
> *


This picture is dope!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 4 2011, 12:43 AM~20012443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> ....putting in some work today helping out the homie tare down his 75 rag-house, Snooty Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> > ....putting in some work today helping out the homie tare down his 75 rag-house, Snooty Fox.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Sep 12 2008, 01:32 PM~11586914
> *from another topic....Mr. Monster
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! I be hogging tha road too :biggrin: I love it when muhfuckas try not to let u in their lane when its time to merge. They try to act like they have horse blinders on and cant see u. Thats when u put that big ass bumper in their way and its like "either u gonna let me and all of this steel in or I'm gonna tear yo car apart!" Either way ends with me in your lane lol


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 3 2011, 08:44 PM~20011338
> *....putting in some work today helping out the homie tare down his 75 rag-house, Snooty Fox.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

Didn't know you can get down and dirty!

(no ****)


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 4 2011, 07:39 AM~20013673
> *:wow:
> 
> Didn't know you can get down and dirty!
> ...


c'mon homie...i grew up getting down and dirty. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

THIS GUY IS LOOKING FOR A 75 RAG RACK ANYONE GOT ANY LEADS BECAUSE HE SOLD MY BOY THE CAR NOW HE'S GOTTA GET A RACK BEFORE WE PICK IT UP. NORMALLY I WOULD BE ALL PISSED BUT I AM JUST GONNA TRY AND HELP THE HOMIE OUT YOU CAN HIT HIM OR ME UP IF YOU GOT ANY LEADS.

THANKS FAM!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=583576&hl=


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 4 2011, 10:00 AM~20013794
> *c'mon homie...i grew up getting down and dirty. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 4 2011, 09:16 AM~20014231
> *:wow:
> *


its a lot more work than kustombuilding model cars. :rimshot:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 4 2011, 11:23 AM~20014295
> *its a lot more work than kustombuilding model cars.  :rimshot:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 4 2011, 09:25 AM~20014299
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 3 2011, 09:44 PM~20011338
> *....putting in some work today helping out the homie tare down his 75 rag-house, Snooty Fox.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey glasshouse members i have a young man building a 76 and he needs the trunk rods anyone have any thanks in advance

JOHNDMONSTER


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Mar 4 2011, 11:49 AM~20014759
> *Hey glasshouse members i have a young man building a 76 and he needs the trunk rods  anyone have any  thanks in advance
> 
> JOHNDMONSTER
> *


let me check.....

may have them bro


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

thank you


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 4 2011, 10:23 AM~20014295
> *its a lot more work than kustombuilding model cars.  :rimshot:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

anybody need a kenwood?




























looking to trade for a stock radio or there are some glasshouse parts ill be needing

pm me


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Bought for $2000.00...Second owner...Crown Wheels and 2 sets of skirts...System...

Time for me to start building a 76 GLASS HOUSE Caprice...

:biggrin: :biggrin: KrAkR El Chuco Chapter RO EPT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Mar 4 2011, 02:15 PM~20015598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice bro good score on the ghouse


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 3 2011, 07:43 AM~20005635
> *Looking for door hinges. Both sides. For a '75. Anybody know what other hinges off another car are compatible? (If any)
> *


Update... Do not need the hinges. I need the latch and hook for both doors. Anybody???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 4 2011, 03:20 AM~20012768
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: sup bro hows the business comin? :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Just another reason why buying a primered car is risky. :nosad: But no worries. It's in good hands now and gonna get done the right way! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SUP RYAN!
:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 4 2011, 04:04 PM~20016220
> *SUP RYAN!
> :wave:
> *


WHATS GOIN ON PERRY??!! YOU ON THE "HUNT" YET?? :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 4 2011, 02:33 PM~20016023
> *Just another reason why buying a primered car is risky. :nosad: But no worries. It's in good hands now and gonna get done the right way! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


It is just water base...it was just to change the color....look on allthe money u will save on sandpaper!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Mar 4 2011, 04:43 PM~20016804
> *It is just water base...it was just to change the color....look on allthe money u will save on sandpaper!
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## idogg (Nov 21, 2006)

heres my 74 glasshouse chrome undies and hydros coming soon


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

wow... nice looking 74' 


good work


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by idogg_@Mar 4 2011, 07:27 PM~20017500
> *heres my 74 glasshouse chrome undies and hydros coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


that what iam talking about nice ride homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Christmas in March  OG's not FIBERCRAPS :biggrin: And yes that is in my bathroom :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


















:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 4 2011, 02:47 PM~20015770
> *:wave: sup bro hows the business comin? :biggrin:
> *


Business is busy lol!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Mar 4 2011, 01:32 PM~20015299
> *anybody need a kenwood?
> 
> 
> ...


I got a couple stock ones..dont need tha kenwood tho...hit me up


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 3 2011, 09:44 PM~20011338
> *....putting in some work today helping out the homie tare down his 75 rag-house, Snooty Fox.
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHER WESTSIDE C.C. BUCKET :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 4 2011, 08:15 PM~20017838
> *Christmas in March  OG's not FIBERCRAPS :biggrin: And yes that is in my bathroom :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


your ol lady is gonna take the belt to your ass and put you in time out for that! :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 4 2011, 07:15 PM~20017838
> *Christmas in March  OG's not FIBERCRAPS :biggrin: And yes that is in my bathroom :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


Wish you had them about a month and a half ago.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This is one of my favorite glasshouses
:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Mar 4 2011, 09:35 PM~20018455
> *your ol lady is gonna take the belt to your ass and put you in time out for that! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: I wear the pants in this house!  you should've seen the bathtub after I got done cleaning 6 sets of hub caps! Guess she goes along with it cuz I got her a 71 Impala vert to keep her busy with Xmas '09 :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 4 2011, 10:28 PM~20019018
> *Wish you had them about a month and a half ago.
> *


Haha I did!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

JUST CAME BACK FROM VISITING PEPE21 AND LUNATIC.....GETTING SOME PARTS DONE AND THE HOMIE WITH THE 74 GLASSHOUSE BOUGHT A PART FROM LUNATIC.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 5 2011, 01:34 AM~20020353
> *JUST CAME BACK FROM VISITING PEPE21 AND LUNATIC.....GETTING SOME PARTS DONE AND THE HOMIE WITH THE 74 GLASSHOUSE BOUGHT A PART FROM LUNATIC.....
> *


 :0 

what kind of part?
:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

shiney frames lines :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 5 2011, 12:43 AM~20020372
> *:0
> 
> what kind of part?
> ...


trunk floor  uffin: :420:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Mar 5 2011, 09:32 AM~20021210
> *trunk floor    uffin:  :420:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 4 2011, 10:03 PM~20019355
> *Haha I did!
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 4 2011, 11:15 AM~20014221
> *THIS GUY IS LOOKING FOR A 75 RAG RACK ANYONE GOT ANY LEADS BECAUSE HE SOLD MY BOY THE CAR NOW HE'S GOTTA GET A RACK BEFORE WE PICK IT UP. NORMALLY I WOULD BE ALL PISSED BUT I AM JUST GONNA TRY AND HELP THE HOMIE OUT YOU CAN HIT HIM OR ME UP IF YOU GOT ANY LEADS.
> 
> THANKS FAM!
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 11:28 AM~11976087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lineup!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice lineup!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 5 2011, 12:23 PM~20022081
> *
> *


Sorry! I wasn't on layitlow yet :biggrin: but I'm here now :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This is cleeean! I'm gonna get my bumpers rechromed and want to keep my strips, any way thats possible without having to buy new ones?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 4 2011, 08:21 PM~20017876
> *Business is busy lol!
> *


thats good,i might have to make a trip up that way soon enough,me n you have our eye out for the same style glasshouse n they magnetically drawn to you  

besides you already know im down to help get things ready to ship to customers on my freetime homie,but next time you might wanna make sure you dont have the open lotion bottle in the pic when you take a pic in the bathroom :roflmfao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Still looking for door latches and strikers for a 75 Impala Glasshouse. Anybody???


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## idogg (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Mar 4 2011, 08:11 PM~20017811
> *that what iam talking about nice ride homie
> *


THANX FOR THE POSITIVE COMMENTS


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 5 2011, 04:29 PM~20022651
> *This is cleeean! I'm gonna get my bumpers rechromed and want to keep my strips, any way thats possible without having to buy new ones?
> 
> 
> ...


thats lowwwwww


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 5 2011, 04:30 PM~20023237
> *Still looking for door latches and strikers for a 75 Impala Glasshouse. Anybody???
> *


you can get the strikers from the auto parts 'help' brand section... if they don't have them in stock right there they can order them for you....

are your latches bad?.... take them off and soak in degreaser and re-lube them...


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 4 2011, 08:15 PM~20017838
> *Christmas in March  OG's not FIBERCRAPS :biggrin: And yes that is in my bathroom :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


if u tryin to sale them let me knw


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 5 2011, 05:46 PM~20023918
> *you can get the strikers from the auto parts 'help' brand section... if they don't have them in stock right there they can order them for you....
> 
> are your latches bad?.... take them off and soak in degreaser and re-lube them...
> *


Thanks for the info! 

Regarding the latches, they seem to have too much slack and the doors do not close 100% but instead they "wiggle", if that makes sense. :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 5 2011, 03:30 PM~20022963
> *thats good,i might have to make a trip up that way soon enough,me n you have our eye out for the same style glasshouse n they magnetically drawn to you
> 
> besides you already know im down to help get things ready to ship to customers on my freetime homie,but next time you might wanna make sure you dont have the open lotion bottle in the pic when you take a pic in the bathroom :roflmfao:
> *


Yea I'm like a magnet :biggrin: and the lotion is for my elbows only, TRUST ME


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 5 2011, 08:39 PM~20024561
> *Thanks for the info!
> 
> Regarding the latches, they seem to have too much slack and the doors do not close 100% but instead they "wiggle", if that makes sense. :biggrin:
> *


then yea you need new strikers....


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 5 2011, 01:29 PM~20022651
> *This is cleeean! I'm gonna get my bumpers rechromed and want to keep my strips, any way thats possible without having to buy new ones?
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is possible you just have to take bumper apart then heat rear of bumber with torch (not to hot) then with putty knife peel off strip ,rechrome bumper then glue strip back on with 2 part epoxy glue :yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lil dean_@Mar 6 2011, 12:13 AM~20025770
> *yes it is possible you just have to take bumper apart then heat rear of bumber with torch (not to hot) then with putty knife peel off strip ,rechrome bumper then glue strip back on with 2 part epoxy glue  :yes:
> *


Genius!! Thank you glasshouse wizard


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw this while i was in Portland Oregon today on a road trip. I think they spray painted the trim and wheels with gold spray paint :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My homie picked these up today in Portland and I'm trying to scheme em out of him as we speak!! Ill let u know how it goes :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 5 2011, 02:06 PM~20022546
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yea that was a great day


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 6 2011, 01:01 AM~20025990
> *My homie picked these up today in Portland and I'm trying to scheme em out of him as we speak!! Ill let u know how it goes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


tight I have the burg one but 76'


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 6 2011, 01:09 AM~20026034
> *tight I have the burg one but 76'
> *


Ill trade u some parts for one! :biggrin: u know I'm good for it uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 6 2011, 01:07 AM~20026027
> *yea that was a great day
> *


I'm trying to be @ the next one!


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 4 2011, 10:15 AM~20014221
> *THIS GUY IS LOOKING FOR A 75 RAG RACK ANYONE GOT ANY LEADS BECAUSE HE SOLD MY BOY THE CAR NOW HE'S GOTTA GET A RACK BEFORE WE PICK IT UP. NORMALLY I WOULD BE ALL PISSED BUT I AM JUST GONNA TRY AND HELP THE HOMIE OUT YOU CAN HIT HIM OR ME UP IF YOU GOT ANY LEADS.
> 
> THANKS FAM!
> ...


I will be letting one go Mid-summer, I had a rack chromed and will be swapping out the old one. Im in Afghanistan right now and wont be in the states until this June.


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: IHAVE. ONE CALL ME 562.842.4620


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 6 2011, 02:01 AM~20025990
> *My homie picked these up today in Portland and I'm trying to scheme em out of him as we speak!! Ill let u know how it goes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


these are promo models.
they are some on ebay now


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*<a href=\'http://www.definition.bigcartel.com\' target=\'_blank\'>DEFINITION'S WEBSTORE OPEN NOW!!</a>*​


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I put a pic from one of the picnics in the background too lol


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 5 2011, 02:06 PM~20022546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fourth on the left.. I was very proud to have been there on that day.. 
thanks to smurf for inviting me.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 6 2011, 01:01 AM~20025990
> *My homie picked these up today in Portland and I'm trying to scheme em out of him as we speak!! Ill let u know how it goes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 75's and 74's are still discontinued.. you can pay anywhere from $60 to $100 for these.. my boy payed $100 for this 74, but he cracked it while in storage.
...


----------



## HOT BOY CLETO (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm building a 76 and was wondering if I can get some help.....for starters I was wondering if anybody had a hood for sale....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 5 2011, 10:05 PM~20025106
> *then yea you need new strikers....
> *


They're only like $7...I had the same problem with my doors not closing & sagging, solved the problem for about $20 bucks


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by idogg+Mar 4 2011, 07:27 PM~20017500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what are strikers? :wow:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 6 2011, 04:34 PM~20029626
> *beautiful
> lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> what are strikers? :wow:
> *


The strikers are the bolt looking things in the door jambs. The door latch hooks onto them when the doors close.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

had http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=6376
from the model section hook it up shipped for $100


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 6 2011, 07:25 PM~20030360
> *had http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=6376
> from the model section hook it up shipped for $100
> 
> ...


  :wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings+Mar 6 2011, 06:42 AM~20026323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GOOD LOOKING OUT Y'ALL I WILL BE GETTING WITH YOU GUYS TOMORROW


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Finally got my baby home today!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

And it has damn near every option available in 1974, like power window, seats, 454, th400 trans, comfort tron ac... :wow: :wow: 









It even has the passenger remote mirror option!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Long lost twins!!! Im gonna be driving the black one while the red one is in paint this month (i hope)









Gotta slap the front fender trim on, headlight bezels, power wash her, clean the interior, and do the brake pads and im gonna be rolling  Not very far tho since gas is freakin' $3.59 and rising


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 6 2011, 10:00 PM~20031884
> *Long lost twins!!! Im gonna be driving the black one while the red one is in paint this month (i hope)
> 
> 
> ...


 And i gotta take those damn 73 impala caps off of the wheels asap!! :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pair of 74's there bro


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> had http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=6376
> from the model section hook it up shipped for $100
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 6 2011, 10:58 PM~20032350
> *nice pair of 74's there bro
> *


Tanks tanks :biggrin: u still need that overflow bottle homie? I was tryna get it off a car today but the damn bolt broke the ratchet and I got frustrated cuz I was already freezing lol! Ill try again Wednesday :angry:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

It's a bitch finding door latches... Anybody know of any Glasshouses in any auto salvages in SoCal???


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 6 2011, 09:46 PM~20031707
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Finally got my baby home today!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 6 2011, 07:25 PM~20030360
> *had http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=6376
> from the model section hook it up shipped for $100
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 7 2011, 09:52 AM~20034449
> *It's a bitch finding door latches... Anybody know of any Glasshouses in any auto salvages in SoCal???
> *


 Outer or inner latches?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 7 2011, 10:33 AM~20035115
> *Outer or inner latches?
> *


Inner.













Need for both doors.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> I will be letting one go Mid-summer, I had a rack chromed and will be swapping out the old one. Im in Afghanistan right now and wont be in the states until this June.


 Do what you got to do.. watch your back. and your brothers back..
keep your eye's open.. and come home safe....



> had http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=6376
> from the model section hook it up shipped for $100


the homie Pink.. :biggrin: 



> > had http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=6376
> > from the model section hook it up shipped for $100
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 6 2011, 09:00 PM~20031884
> *Long lost twins!!! Im gonna be driving the black one while the red one is in paint this month (i hope)
> 
> 
> ...


niceee, im digging the big ass 74 trim. :0 
still waiting on that check though, ill shoot you a text when it comes through


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

could this sagging be caused by a bad striker?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Mar 7 2011, 03:40 PM~20036823
> *could this sagging be caused by a bad striker?
> 
> 
> ...


Its your pins that are weak on your door hinges....they have them at auto zone or kragen...for sure napa auto parts....  also never lift the car with the door open whether its a jack or if you have lifts...doors are heavy as hell for those little hinges..


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Mar 7 2011, 02:51 PM~20036903
> *Its your pins that are weak on your door hinges....they have them at auto zone or kragen...for sure napa auto parts....   also never lift the car with the door open whether its a jack or if you have lifts...doors are heavy as hell for those little hinges..
> *


thanks man


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

will a bench seat out of a 73 el dorado swap straight out?
tax time got me ready to put in some work..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 7 2011, 11:48 AM~20035217
> *Inner.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I gotchu on Wednesday


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Mar 7 2011, 03:08 PM~20036611
> *niceee, im digging the big ass 74 trim. :0
> still waiting on that check though, ill shoot you a text when it comes through
> *


Yessir


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 7 2011, 06:58 PM~20038807
> *Oh I gotchu on Wednesday
> *


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 4 2011, 12:43 AM~20012443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i bought this car awhile back... i picked it up in sweet water tx.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lets see pics of our glasshouses at the gas station  make sure u get the gas price signs so we can compare :biggrin:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Mar 7 2011, 02:40 PM~20036823
> *could this sagiging be caused by a bad striker?
> 
> 
> ...


ur hinge is bad bro even if u change the pin its still going to do it cuz it ovaled out where the brass or copper sleve sits ... U might want to change it out and chances r u might need to change the bottom one too .... but u can rebuild them too.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Mar 7 2011, 04:51 PM~20036903
> *Its your pins that are weak on your door hinges....they have them at auto zone or kragen...for sure napa auto parts....   also never lift the car with the door open whether its a jack or if you have lifts...doors are heavy as hell for those little hinges..
> *


yes, door hinges are worn out, you`ll need to get hinges from a low mile car or have these hinges rebuilt with new bushings. also your door jamb striker is worn out too from this sagging door dragging over it. you need a fresh set of these too.
changing the latches will do nothing. it`s the other parts that are worn out.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztec1+Mar 8 2011, 07:19 AM~20041241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ebay has the hinges and the strikers but you can find the strikers at the local auto parts store...

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5...-All-Categories


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 8 2011, 01:04 AM~20040168
> *Lets see pics of our glasshouses at the gas station   make sure u get the gas price signs so we can compare  :biggrin:
> *


took this about a year ago when i 1st got the car to bad you cant see the gas prices


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 8 2011, 09:34 AM~20041787
> *took this about a year ago when i 1st got the car to bad you cant see the gas prices
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Ill post one up today too. I'm supposed to be getting my exhaust done today


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 8 2011, 08:39 AM~20041368
> *yes, door hinges are worn out, you`ll need to get hinges from a low mile car or have these hinges rebuilt with new bushings. also your door jamb striker is worn out too from this sagging door dragging over it. you need a fresh set of these too.
> changing the latches will do nothing. it`s the other parts that are worn out.
> *


?..who would be able to rebuild them?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 8 2011, 10:20 AM~20042082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammm.. clean ass shot..


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 8 2011, 10:17 AM~20042062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Mar 7 2011, 03:40 PM~20036823
> *could this sagging be caused by a bad striker?
> 
> 
> ...



I have the lower and upper door hinges, if you still need them.


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 8 2011, 09:34 AM~20041787
> *took this about a year ago when i 1st got the car to bad you cant see the gas prices
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 8 2011, 11:52 AM~20042295
> *?..who would be able to rebuild them?
> *


machine shop
it won`t be cheap, but you`ll only fix it one time.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

or check to see if the 4 door hinges are the same, these should be easier to find, and the door weighs 1/2 as much
so it won`t be too worn to get a used hinge


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody know the dimensions on a Glasshouse??? Width at it's widest point (I'm thinking at the side mirrors?) and bumper to bumper?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 8 2011, 10:20 AM~20042082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaaaaamn :wow: :wow: :wow: my new screen saver!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn this hurts


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I got an emblem for a 73 and one for a 74 caprice in mint condition


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

still cheaper then down here


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody need a mint 76 impala grill?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Mar 8 2011, 03:49 PM~20044168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you homie...im goin to look in to it..

would you happen to know what would cause power windows to raise slow or stall?
there the quater windows on a rag


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Mar 8 2011, 10:20 AM~20042082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*x76*


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 4 2011, 10:54 PM~20019252
> *
> 
> 
> ...



o this is a beauty


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2004 AND DUB SHOW 2007!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 8 2011, 05:50 PM~20045101
> *Damn this hurts
> 
> 
> ...


 we are at $4.00 and change in the arm pit of so.cal... :uh:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 8 2011, 10:20 AM~20042082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this should be on a t-shirt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 8 2011, 05:52 PM~20044637
> *Anybody know the dimensions on a Glasshouse??? Width at it's widest point (I'm thinking at the side mirrors?) and bumper to bumper?
> *


19 FEET 2INCHES WITH BUMBER GUARDS
(i think, i`m going from memory!)
it`s almost the same length as a 59


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 8 2011, 06:52 PM~20045126
> *I got an emblem for a 73 and one for a 74 caprice in mint condition
> 
> 
> ...


are they both the same?
i have a N.O.S. one, that i bought years ago, but i don`tknow what it fits


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## SSWRVIN (Mar 9, 2011)

:wow: BAD ASS CARS


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 8 2011, 05:50 PM~20045101
> *Damn this hurts
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: and with summer on it's way! (oh and nice 74) :biggrin: still wish I kept mine.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 8 2011, 05:50 PM~20045101
> *Damn this hurts
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro talk bout silent neighborhood :0 

how the search on the 76s comin? 

i see this time when you took a pic of parts in the bathroom u made sure lotion not in pic :biggrin:


----------



## SSWRVIN (Mar 9, 2011)

I ALWAYS WANTED A G'HOUSE BUT I GOT STUCK WITH A DEUCE RAG


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SSWRVIN_@Mar 9 2011, 12:45 AM~20048538
> *I ALWAYS WANTED A G'HOUSE BUT I GOT STUCK WITH A DEUCE RAG
> *


i hope your not complaining :uh:


----------



## SSWRVIN (Mar 9, 2011)

NOT AT ALL HOMIE :biggrin: 
BUT G'HOUSE IS A CLEAN CAR


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 8 2011, 11:18 PM~20047991
> *are they both the same?
> i have a N.O.S. one, that i bought years ago, but i don`tknow what it fits
> *


They look the same except the 73 one has "wings" that are a little longer than on a 74.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Mar 9 2011, 12:41 AM~20048518
> *  :uh: and with summer on it's way! (oh and nice 74) :biggrin: still wish I kept mine.
> *


Thanks man..I don't know what summer holds but its feeling like summer of '08 all over again!  heard talks about gas being close to $6 by summer, wtf?!!?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 9 2011, 01:12 AM~20048649
> *Thanks man..I don't know what summer holds but its feeling like summer of '08 all over again!   heard talks about gas being close to $6 by summer, wtf?!!?
> *


fuck dont remind me :uh:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 9 2011, 12:41 AM~20048522
> *damn bro talk bout silent neighborhood  :0
> 
> how the search on the 76s comin?
> ...


Still gotta see about that 76 Impala but I did pick up a really nice solid 74 Impala 2dr with a 400sbc Saturday. Ill post pics soon. Might be willing to come off of it soon...runs hard! :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I


> _Originally posted by SSWRVIN_@Mar 9 2011, 12:45 AM~20048538
> *I ALWAYS WANTED A G'HOUSE BUT I GOT STUCK WITH A DEUCE RAG
> *


Stuck huh? Gtfo! :biggrin: I have a few glasshouses u could pick from to get "unstuck" with that 62 :cheesy: lemme know bro!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Let's see some more glasshouses @ gas station pics!!! Dust of the whips and get the clicking :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Mar 7 2011, 03:35 PM~20037162
> *will a bench seat out of a 73 el dorado swap straight out?
> tax time got me ready to put in some work..
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 9 2011, 01:14 AM~20048661
> *Still gotta see about that 76 Impala but I did pick up a really nice solid 74 Impala 2dr with a 400sbc Saturday. Ill post pics soon. Might be willing to come off of it soon...runs hard! :biggrin:
> *


pm sent bro :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 8 2011, 04:54 PM~20045141
> *still cheaper then down here
> *


x2


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 9 2011, 01:12 AM~20048649
> *Thanks man..I don't know what summer holds but its feeling like summer of '08 all over again!   heard talks about gas being close to $6 by summer, wtf?!!?
> *


if thats the case then they should give a $5 discount per gallon to layitlow members only! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

oh shit..... :uh: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 9 2011, 01:12 AM~20048649
> *Thanks man..I don't know what summer holds but its feeling like summer of '08 all over again!   heard talks about gas being close to $6 by summer, wtf?!!?
> *


 that means I have to start saving now, just to have enough money to get a 
half a tank on the day of the picnic.. :uh:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Mar 9 2011, 09:10 AM~20049939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: ing good, I need to have that done on the rag house.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

just sent out my tailights to get polished and updated the tags and all should be out soon :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 12 2008, 08:43 PM~10155604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this THE TESTAMENT????


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

anybody got the link to the topic with the red juiced glasshouse for sale? thanks


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 9 2011, 03:45 PM~20051743
> *is this THE TESTAMENT????
> *


  nah , LatinLife CC ride


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 9 2011, 10:28 AM~20050444
> *that means I have to start saving now, just to have enough money to get a
> half a tank on the day of the picnic.. :uh:
> *


I know! I put in $20 and the gas hand just laughs


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 8 2011, 11:17 AM~20042062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sweet line up.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 8 2011, 11:52 AM~20042295
> *?..who would be able to rebuild them?
> *


not sure if this was answered yet.. 
If you buy a rebuild kit then you may have to take the door off. The kit should have some bushings that go in the holes that the pin slides through. The good kits use brass bushings. Not that hard so long as you got some one to help pull the door off..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Mar 9 2011, 10:10 AM~20049939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


always wondered.. is that strait soda.. or is it mixed with anything?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 9 2011, 04:32 PM~20052426
> *I know! I put in $20 and the gas hand just laughs
> *


lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheapest up here is 1.099/L
after apporximate conversions thats about 4.16/G

most expensive is 1.189/L which is about 4.50/G

what gets me is we are not a really big city(750 thousand ish).. But the price of gas ranges a good 9 cents depending on what side of the city you are in.


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

i just need around little less than 1 inch for the frame to be on the ground in the front. frame on the ground in the back.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Mar 9 2011, 09:10 AM~20049939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Mar 9 2011, 05:46 PM~20053391
> *i just need around little less than 1 inch for the frame to be on the ground in the front. frame on the ground in the back.
> 
> 
> ...


CAR LOOKS BAD ASSSS!

TIME FOR A C NOTCH BRO! THATS NEXT ON MINE, THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS THAT I GOT TO MAKE IT LAY ON BIG TIRES 185'S


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody need a set of door edge trim? It lines the door at the end where the door and body meet when the door is closed.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Mar 9 2011, 06:46 PM~20053391
> *i just need around little less than 1 inch for the frame to be on the ground in the front. frame on the ground in the back.
> 
> 
> ...


  
lookin wicked


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Mar 9 2011, 05:46 PM~20053391
> *i just need around little less than 1 inch for the frame to be on the ground in the front. frame on the ground in the back.
> 
> 
> ...


clean :biggrin: let them front springs wear in some more itll drop down there


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

anybody have a 76 front clip for sale need it for my 75 vert.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76classic_@Mar 9 2011, 09:36 PM~20055301
> *anybody have a 76 front clip for sale need it for my 75 vert.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 76classic_@Mar 9 2011, 09:36 PM~20055301
> *anybody have a 76 front clip for sale need it for my 75 vert.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 9 2011, 09:47 PM~20055395
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


i knew you would :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 9 2011, 10:47 PM~20055395
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what`s a complete`76 front nose clip worth?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 9 2011, 09:55 PM~20055489
> *i knew you would  :biggrin:
> *


Lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 9 2011, 11:19 PM~20056359
> *what`s a complete`76 front nose clip worth?
> *


Your first born lol :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 9 2011, 09:43 PM~20055365
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


When do u want me to bring the new 74 Impala thru??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Who needs og Jack setups? And I know u guys are driving your glasshouses and they don't run on air so snap some gas station pics with the prices in the background   






:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Mar 9 2011, 04:22 PM~20052778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: And we did that three weeks ago.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity+Mar 9 2011, 03:32 PM~20052426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 for those who like to lay? WE SALUTE YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Mar 9 2011, 04:46 PM~20053391
> *i just need around little less than 1 inch for the frame to be on the ground in the front. frame on the ground in the back.
> 
> 
> ...



:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 01:20 AM~20056764
> *Your first born lol :biggrin:
> *


that much huh? :0 
well i`m glad i kept the ones i`ve had all these years!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 10 2011, 11:57 AM~20059371
> *that much huh? :0
> well i`m glad i kept the ones i`ve had all these years!
> *


Lol I sold one for $400 a couple weeks ago


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 2 2011, 09:52 PM~20001924
> *GONNA BE ON THE HUNT FOR SOMETHING NEW,,,,,,
> 
> 
> ...


since this is gone, and the next one is going to be a ragtop, i`m going to sell the Ttop set i have.
1st series. very nice condition.
pm me if anybody`s interested.
no trades.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> the last time my gauge worked ? was when I was taking the car to paint about 5 years ago,, i cost me about $45 to fill it up... but since I ran that gas out, the gauge
> never moved again.. I been to lazy, busy and poor to drop the tank...
> 
> Yea my gauge in one of my Caprice didn't work so I dropped the tank and changed the sending unit, but it still doesn't read. I got another gauge to swap it with. Hopefully it works


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 01:00 PM~20059389
> *Lol I sold one for $400 a couple weeks ago
> *


nice to see they are going up!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Mar 10 2011, 09:15 AM~20058239
> *Its straight soda just like the stuff you'd put in your fridge. The only difference is that its a bigger grain. Goes out like salt but its like powder once we use it.
> :biggrin:  And we did that three weeks ago.
> *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Mar 9 2011, 04:46 PM~20053391
> *i just need around little less than 1 inch for the frame to be on the ground in the front. frame on the ground in the back.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SHE LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay guys listen to this shit! 76glasshizzle wanted to get some parts from me and I got them and cut him a super deal. I charged him exact shipping and even provided my own box free of charge. I told him that I'd send the parts thru fedex cuz it was the cheapest around town. I told him that after I sent the package he could check fedex online to make sure it was on the way to him and then he could send the money, which is already a big ass risk for me! I sent the package just like I said I would and then he gonna change up and say he's gonna wait til he gets everything before sending the money!!??!! I took my boxes back and ain't sending him shit. I've done a lot of orders for cats on here and took care of all of them and never had this shit happen before. I just don't get down like that!


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 02:36 PM~20060497
> *Ay guys listen to this shit! 76glasshizzle wanted to get some parts from me and I got them and cut him a super deal. I charged him exact shipping and even provided my own box free of charge. I told him that I'd send the parts thru fedex cuz it was the cheapest around town. I told him that after I sent the package he could check fedex online to make sure it was on the way to him and then he could send the money, which is already a big ass risk for me! I sent the package just like I said I would and then he gonna change up and say he's gonna wait til he gets everything before sending the money!!??!! I took my boxes back and ain't sending him shit. I've done a lot of orders for cats on here and took care of all of them and never had this shit happen before. I just don't get down like that!
> *


thats fuckd up homie...u never do tht to sumone tryin to help u out :angry:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Mar 10 2011, 02:44 PM~20060566
> *thats fuckd up homie...u never do tht to sumone tryin to help u out  :angry:
> *


Glad to see I ain't the only one who thinks like that! I already took a huge ass risk sending parts and paying shipping ahead of time for a cat I don't even know in a city I've never been to! But i ain't gonna let this one time ruin it for my REAL glasshouse brothers.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 01:36 PM~20060497
> *Ay guys listen to this shit! 76glasshizzle wanted to get some parts from me and I got them and cut him a super deal. I charged him exact shipping and even provided my own box free of charge. I told him that I'd send the parts thru fedex cuz it was the cheapest around town. I told him that after I sent the package he could check fedex online to make sure it was on the way to him and then he could send the money, which is already a big ass risk for me! I sent the package just like I said I would and then he gonna change up and say he's gonna wait til he gets everything before sending the money!!??!! I took my boxes back and ain't sending him shit. I've done a lot of orders for cats on here and took care of all of them and never had this shit happen before. I just don't get down like that!
> *



Post list and/or pics of the parts. Maybe you'll get another buyer.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 03:00 PM~20060715
> *Glad to see I ain't the only one who thinks like that! I already took a huge ass risk sending parts and paying shipping ahead of time for a cat I don't even know in a city I've never been to! But i ain't gonna let this one time ruin it for my REAL glasshouse brothers.
> *


I've done the same thing I send the money 1st and wait till I here from them to say they got the money order then I hope I don't get burnt out of that money and I get my parts so far everything I've bought I got


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Mar 10 2011, 01:44 PM~20060566
> *thats fuckd up homie...u never do tht to sumone tryin to help u out  :angry:
> *


 :yessad: thats why we cant get along somebody always fuckin things up business is business keep it real guys


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity+Mar 9 2011, 04:32 PM~20052426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, yes we do!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 10 2011, 03:28 PM~20060971
> *Post list and/or pics of the parts. Maybe you'll get another buyer.
> *


I have the inside back window trim complete, both kick panels, 76 Impala header emblem, speedo gauge complete. The thing is, anyone who's hit me up for parts knows I'm always busy but I make sure I take care of people and their orders from start to finish and do it ask quick as possible.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Taking my bumpers to chrome tomorrow. Fuckers are HUGE!!!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 10 2011, 01:03 PM~20059401
> *since this is gone, and the next one is going to be a ragtop, i`m going to sell the Ttop set i have.
> 1st series. very nice condition.
> pm me if anybody`s interested.
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 10 2011, 04:38 PM~20061537
> *I've done the same thing I send the money 1st and wait till I here from them to say they got the money order then I hope I don't get burnt out of that money and I get my parts so far everything I've bought I got
> *


Yea I always ship first and tell them to track it the next day so u know its on the way. And I take a million pics and honest descriptions of all the parts. U don't build friendships or businesses by being shady and all it takes if one bad transaction for people to stop dealing with u. I guess some people just don't get it


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 10 2011, 05:39 PM~20061980
> *Taking my bumpers to chrome tomorrow. Fuckers are HUGE!!!
> *


How much are they gonna hit u for to do those? And are u doing them with the rubber strip on em? I'm trying to figure out how I can get mine done and keep the strips


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 10 2011, 04:57 PM~20061671
> *haha, now is a good time to NOT have a 454 in a GHouse!
> *


Lol but its just soo much fun :biggrin: it just isn't going on long road trips with me! Maybe just trips to Walmart around the corner  plus if we really wanted cars that were good on gas, I doubt we would buy glasshouses, its more like release therapy when u have a bad day. Just sit down, turn the key, put it in drive and forget your worries  if only for a little while.....


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> Man this is a dope ass pic from 2009 glasshouse fest


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Mar 10 2011, 10:15 AM~20058239
> *Its straight soda just like the stuff you'd put in your fridge. The only difference is that its a bigger grain. Goes out like salt but its like powder once we use it.
> *


 :wow: 
dude. electricity is cheap up here... we just run our fridges on that... 
LOl. Just playin man. i know what you mean.
Thats cool. Good to know. wonder if anyone local to me does it,, 
hmm.. yet another thing to look into. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 03:36 PM~20060497
> *Ay guys listen to this shit! 76glasshizzle wanted to get some parts from me and I got them and cut him a super deal. I charged him exact shipping and even provided my own box free of charge. I told him that I'd send the parts thru fedex cuz it was the cheapest around town. I told him that after I sent the package he could check fedex online to make sure it was on the way to him and then he could send the money, which is already a big ass risk for me! I sent the package just like I said I would and then he gonna change up and say he's gonna wait til he gets everything before sending the money!!??!! I took my boxes back and ain't sending him shit. I've done a lot of orders for cats on here and took care of all of them and never had this shit happen before. I just don't get down like that!
> *


thats shitty deals man, Id do the same if i was you.. actually i wouldnt even send the parts till i got the money. lol. He cant order any other parts from a supplier and not pay till he gets it. well.. unless its COD... but then he pays for it once it shows up.. same risk involved for him regardless.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 07:07 PM~20062153
> *Lol but its just soo much fun :biggrin: it just isn't going on long road trips with me! Maybe just trips to Walmart around the corner   plus if we really wanted cars that were good on gas, I doubt we would buy glasshouses, its more like release therapy when u have a bad day. Just sit down, turn the key, put it in drive and forget your worries   if only for a little while.....
> *


damn right man.
very well said.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74s are great


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

this is clean enough to put in your living room :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 06:07 PM~20062153
> *Lol but its just soo much fun :biggrin: it just isn't going on long road trips with me! Maybe just trips to Walmart around the corner   plus if we really wanted cars that were good on gas, I doubt we would buy glasshouses, its more like release therapy when u have a bad day. Just sit down, turn the key, put it in drive and forget your worries   if only for a little while.....
> *


Amen preacher man.. i got dust and cat paw prints on my shit... but them glasspac's
that fluid and the stereo have a way of putting a smile on my face... 


















my fat old ass trying to look all hard.. while moms fumble's with my camera.. :biggrin:










i just seen this on another thread.. Im like ? damm I see a glasshouse in the back
drop...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

from an '09 post: this is a nice @ss car :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 08:10 PM~20063132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damm I want one of those!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 08:28 PM~20063342
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is more than nice...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Mar 10 2011, 07:21 PM~20062690
> *thats shitty deals man, Id do the same if i was you.. actually i wouldnt even send the parts till i got the money. lol. He cant order any other parts from a supplier and not pay till he gets it. well.. unless its COD... but then he pays for it once it shows up.. same risk involved for him regardless.
> *


Imagine if eBay was ran all backwards like that! Send out the product first and then wait for payment?? Wtf :uh:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 10 2011, 08:12 PM~20063154
> *Amen preacher man.. i got dust and cat paw prints on my shit... but them glasspac's
> that fluid and the stereo have a way of putting a smile on my face...
> 
> ...


Mom dukes coming thru in the clutch :thumbsup: nice shirt too  


Nice pic! Look @ them prices :uh: and I was bitching about paying $3.59 for regular! "Mouth zipped!!!" Ay glasshouse family I got gas for sale for the low lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 08:47 PM~20063553
> *Mom dukes coming thru in the clutch :thumbsup: nice shirt too
> Nice pic! Look @ them prices  :uh: and I was bitching about paying $3.59 for regular! "Mouth zipped!!!" Ay glasshouse family I got gas for sale for the low lol
> *


 lol whats funny is? these cars came out right before the gas started going all
crazy with the price in the 70's... everything got smaller after the big chevy's of 74-76.. I remember you could not get gas if your licence plate was an Odd number,
and it was an even day?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 10 2011, 09:12 PM~20063154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta be honest.. I didn't even notice any cars in the picture til you said somethin?
:naughty: mmm..


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 04:59 PM~20062097
> *How much are they gonna hit u for to do those? And are u doing them with the rubber strip on em? I'm trying to figure out how I can get mine done and keep the strips
> *


300 each for repairs and chrome.

Currently they do not have the rubber and I plan on keeping it that way. I'm not a big fan of the rubber.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 10 2011, 09:26 PM~20063874
> *lol whats funny is? these cars came out right before the gas started going all
> crazy with the price in the 70's...  everything got smaller after the big chevy's of 74-76.. I remember you could not get gas if your licence plate was an Odd number,
> and it was an even day?
> *


Wow that is crazy! If they did that I'd be switching plates or ships like a mofo :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 10 2011, 09:44 PM~20063998
> *I gotta be honest.. I didn't even notice any cars in the picture til you said somethin?
> :naughty: mmm..
> *


Lmao! While we're all being honest, I was too haha!!!:wave: :wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> Wow that is crazy! If they did that I'd be switching plates or whips like a mofo :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Langeberg,Mar 7 2009, 05:13 Am
Too short... :angry: 


















Lmao!!!! They don't make garages like they used to :uh:


----------



## showlows76 (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 09:41 PM~20064588
> *Langeberg,Mar 7 2009, 05:13 Am
> Too short... :angry:
> 
> ...


----------



## showlows76 (Aug 10, 2010)

> That sucks bro..I know the feeling. I have to take my whole front bumper off on mine..


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> > That sucks bro..I know the feeling. I have to take my whole front bumper off on mine..
> 
> 
> i aint got a garage period so i aint gotta worry bout fittin the car in it i just have to make sure its sealed up at night :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 11:41 PM~20064588
> *Langeberg,Mar 7 2009, 05:13 Am
> Too short... :angry:
> 
> ...


that sucks dude.. but sell those bumpers to me an it'lll be all good. lol. 
j/p :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 12:23 AM~20056783
> *When do u want me to bring the new 74 Impala thru??
> *


lol what you want for it bro? :biggrin: if you say first born you gotta really long wait ahead of you cause i aint got no kids :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

you got my number hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 10:41 PM~20064588
> *Langeberg,Mar 7 2009, 05:13 Am
> Too short... :angry:
> 
> ...


damm...


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 10 2011, 10:12 PM~20063154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right on, hope you enjoy it :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 07:30 PM~20062751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*eh brah...i'm looking for one. i would trade my 67 for a 74 - they calling me crazee, but i love the 74 caprices* :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 09:41 PM~20064588
> *Langeberg,Mar 7 2009, 05:13 Am
> Too short... :angry:
> 
> ...



Damn, that sucks. I'm moving soon and the garage door is 8ft.4in. wide. So it will fit through the door, right?

It's 20ft deep, so I know that's fine.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 11 2011, 08:51 PM~20071693
> *Damn, that sucks. I'm moving soon and the garage door is 8ft.4in. wide. So it will fit through the door, right?
> 
> It's 20ft deep, so I know that's fine.
> *


thats cutting it pretty close homie...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 11 2011, 03:54 PM~20069680
> *Right on, hope you enjoy it :thumbsup:
> *


 first time with a short sleeve in a long time...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 11 2011, 07:57 PM~20071746
> *thats cutting it pretty close homie...
> *


What's the widest point on the Glasshouse?

I can't measure it right now. It's at the body shop.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 11 2011, 09:52 PM~20072525
> *What's the widest point on the Glasshouse?
> 
> I can't measure it right now. It's at the body shop.
> *



I think I just found the answer to my question from various sources...


1975-1976 Chevrolet Caprice Classic: 

222.9 inches (18.5ft) in length (Impala: 217 inches overall)
79.5 inches (6.6ft) wide 
121.5 inches (10.13ft) wheelbase


Maybe someone here can confirm.


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

eBay score... nos battery tray


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 12 2011, 01:45 AM~20073571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coat it in por-15 now so it can last alot longer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 11 2011, 08:00 PM~20071296
> *eh brah...i'm looking for one. i would trade my 67 for a 74 - they calling me crazee, but i love the 74 caprices :biggrin:
> *


Hmm...what does your 67 look like? :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 11 2011, 08:57 PM~20071746
> *thats cutting it pretty close homie...
> *


INTRUDER INTRUDER!!!! U don't have a glasshouse :scrutinize: ....... Sike!!! Wassup man, what part of the town do u stay in??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody need a pair if these bumper lights from a 76 Impala? I'm sure they fit 75 Caprice and up


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 12 2011, 04:03 AM~20073688
> *Anybody need a pair if these bumper lights from a 76 Impala? I'm sure they fit 75 Caprice and up
> 
> 
> ...


WATTUP JAY I JUST GOT THE LAST BOX YESTERDAY WITH ALL THE PARTS GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE STRAIGHT UP SALESMAN LOOKING FORWARD FOR MORE PARTS MY 76 IS GONNA SHINE NOW HURRY UP AND GET THAT 74 DONE SO WE CAN CRUISE HOMIE


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Mar 12 2011, 09:35 AM~20074537
> *WATTUP JAY I JUST GOT THE LAST BOX YESTERDAY WITH ALL THE PARTS GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE STRAIGHT UP SALESMAN LOOKING FORWARD FOR MORE PARTS MY 76 IS GONNA SHINE NOW HURRY UP AND GET THAT 74 DONE SO WE CAN CRUISE HOMIE
> *


Yessir!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 12 2011, 02:46 AM~20073669
> *INTRUDER INTRUDER!!!! U don't have a glasshouse  :scrutinize: ....... Sike!!! Wassup man, what part of the town do u stay in??
> *


man homiw, you better look back on like page one or 2, i've been in here since the begining of the fest... LMAO... its all good, i'm one of the few honorary est memebers... :biggrin: 

I'm in renton dawg...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Mar 12 2011, 01:45 AM~20073571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lil man you can't even see over the bumper, what you talking about... LMAO, j/p lil homie...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 12 2011, 09:53 AM~20074593
> *man homiw, you better look back on like page one or 2, i've been in here since the begining of the fest... LMAO... its all good, i'm one of the few honorary est memebers... :biggrin:
> 
> I'm in renton dawg...
> *


Haha I've done my homework homie, I'm all the way up to page 1100 in the gfest :biggrin: we gonna have to get together and ride out this summer man, represent for the north west


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 12 2011, 09:59 AM~20074626
> *wow thats nice....
> *



:yes:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 12 2011, 12:45 AM~20073571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :x: I need one


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 12 2011, 11:10 AM~20074943
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 12 2011, 09:59 AM~20074626
> *lil man you can't even see over the bumper, what you talking about... LMAO, j/p lil homie...
> *


lmfao i aint that short :biggrin: :biggrin: 

and i stand taller than my seville :biggrin: 

hows it goin up north big homie?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Mar 12 2011, 11:42 AM~20075108
> *:x: I need one
> *



check eBay....the guy I got this from had a couple


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity+Mar 12 2011, 10:09 AM~20074666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all's good in the hood...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> Yo I can't leave this earth without knowing what color this is!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

Today is the big day! T-tops are going in!! :biggrin:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

hey homie where did you get the break booster chrome at did you get ur done or did you buying like that thanks nice ride


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 12 2011, 01:30 PM~20075665
> *definately...
> all's good in the hood...
> *


yes it is,now to just keep my daily on the road and occasionally pissing off the rez whenever i cruise through :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 12 2011, 02:45 PM~20075720
> *Today is the big day! T-tops are going in!! :biggrin:
> *


POST PICS!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 12 2011, 01:45 PM~20075720
> *Today is the big day! T-tops are going in!! :biggrin:
> *


Post pics :0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 11 2011, 11:52 PM~20072525
> *What's the widest point on the Glasshouse?
> 
> I can't measure it right now. It's at the body shop.
> *


THE DOOR MIRRORS, IF YOUR GOING INTO A 1 CAR GARAGE, DOUBLE CHECK IF YOUR CAR WILL FIT, AND IF IT DOES, IT WILL BE TIGHT OPENING THE DOOR TO GET IN/OUT. MIGHT NEED TO LEAVE THE WINDOW DOWN, AND CLIMB IN AND OUT LIKE THE DUKES OF HAZARD.
THAT`S WHY MY 76 STAYED OUTSIDE,,,,,,,,,NO PLACE WAS DEEP ENOUGH TO FIT IT WITH BUMPER GUARDS. AND MY HOUSE GARAGE IS HOME TO MY 30`S RIDES.
I CAN`T EVEN FIT A 59 IN THERE, ALMOST THE SAME SIZE AS A G/HOUSE. THESE CARS ARE JUST TOO LONG :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 12 2011, 03:30 PM~20076240
> *THE DOOR MIRRORS, IF YOUR GOING INTO A 1 CAR GARAGE, DOUBLE CHECK IF YOUR CAR WILL FIT, AND IF IT DOES, IT WILL BE TIGHT OPENING THE DOOR TO GET IN/OUT. MIGHT NEED TO LEAVE THE WINDOW DOWN, AND CLIMB IN AND OUT LIKE  THE DUKES OF HAZARD.
> THAT`S WHY MY 76 STAYED OUTSIDE,,,,,,,,,NO PLACE WAS DEEP ENOUGH TO FIT IT WITH BUMPER GUARDS. AND MY HOUSE GARAGE IS HOME TO MY 30`S RIDES.
> I CAN`T EVEN FIT A 59 IN THERE, ALMOST THE SAME SIZE AS A G/HOUSE. THESE CARS ARE JUST TOO LONG :angry:
> *


damn :wow:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> > Yo I can't leave this earth without knowing what color this is!! :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> no doubt, that's HOT... :worship: :worship: :worship:
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Mar 12 2011, 01:58 PM~20075765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Who's car is this anyways? It was posted in the March 09 glasshouse fest


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Man these Derby guys must think we are stupid, check this out: 



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U must be a Derby Guy. Sorry don't got em


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have this Landau trim piece for the passenger side if anyones looking for it?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 12 2011, 02:30 PM~20076240
> *THE DOOR MIRRORS, IF YOUR GOING INTO A 1 CAR GARAGE, DOUBLE CHECK IF YOUR CAR WILL FIT, AND IF IT DOES, IT WILL BE TIGHT OPENING THE DOOR TO GET IN/OUT. MIGHT NEED TO LEAVE THE WINDOW DOWN, AND CLIMB IN AND OUT LIKE  THE DUKES OF HAZARD.
> THAT`S WHY MY 76 STAYED OUTSIDE,,,,,,,,,NO PLACE WAS DEEP ENOUGH TO FIT IT WITH BUMPER GUARDS. AND MY HOUSE GARAGE IS HOME TO MY 30`S RIDES.
> I CAN`T EVEN FIT A 59 IN THERE, ALMOST THE SAME SIZE AS A G/HOUSE. THESE CARS ARE JUST TOO LONG :angry:
> *



It was previously sitting in a car port 8ft 6in x 20ft and it fit just fine but the garage door at the new place is 8ft 4in wide and 20ft deep. The good part is that the width inside the garage is 9 1/2ft, so it's wide enough on the inside to be able to open at least the driver side door. and my ride doesn't have bumper guards either.


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 12 2011, 03:18 PM~20076173
> *POST PICS!
> *


here you go


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

sorry! i'll try to post smaller pics :happysad:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LOOK AT THIS, FASTER THAN FIXING THE OLD SAGGY ONES
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Impala-Capr...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 12 2011, 07:01 PM~20076991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT`S THE SHIT!
HOW DID YOU GET THE RIGHT POSITION? JUST LAY THE FRAME ON THE ROOF TILL IT LOOKED RIGHT?
ALSO HOW DID YOU CUT THAT INNER HEADLINER SKIN?

I WAS THINKING OF GETTING RID OF MY T TOP SET UP, BUT NOW I`M GETTING 2nd THOUGHTS


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 12 2011, 06:11 PM~20077027
> *THAT`S THE SHIT!
> HOW DID YOU GET THE RIGHT POSITION? JUST LAY THE FRAME ON THE ROOF TILL IT LOOKED RIGHT?
> ALSO HOW DID YOU CUT THAT INNER HEADLINER SKIN?
> ...


Thanks! i made a poster board template and positioned it where i liked it. I like the look of Anaheim74's where the t top frame is parallel to the b pillar. I measured everything and cut the roof skin with cut-off wheel, same with the inner roof skin. I used a sawzall on the thicker bracing. i still need to clean up the frames, tighten them down and re mount the door jam weather stripping and chrome


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 12 2011, 05:08 PM~20077018
> *LOOK AT THIS, FASTER THAN FIXING THE OLD SAGGY ONES
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Impala-Capr...sQ5fAccessories
> *



Posting has been removed


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 12 2011, 07:01 PM~20076991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gangster


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 12 2011, 07:38 PM~20077155
> *Posting has been removed
> *



IT WAS 160.00 FOR A SET OF NEW HINGES


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 12 2011, 07:29 PM~20077115
> *Thanks! i made a poster board template and positioned it where i liked it. I like the look of Anaheim74's where the t top frame is parallel to the b pillar. I measured everything and cut the roof skin with cut-off wheel,  same with the inner roof skin. I used a sawzall on the thicker bracing. i still need to clean up the frames, tighten them down and re mount the door jam weather stripping and chrome
> *


GOT IT!
I SEE WHERE KEEPING IT INLINE WITH THE B PILLAR WOULD ALSO WORK ON THE T TOP RUBBER, AS IT ALSO HAS THE STRIP THAT CAN RUN DOWN THE DOOR JAMB.
NICE WORK!
I`M GOING TO KEEP MINE, TILL I EITHER REPLACE THE CAR WITH A G/HOUSE OR A RAG /HOUSE
BUT THE 1st SERIES T TOPS ARE AS CLOSE THE OG THING AS YOU CAN GET!
BUT I BOUGHT A REAL NICE 1st SERIES T TOP, AND NOW I HAVE N.O.S. RUBBER FOR IT, I KINDA HATE TO SELL IT.


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 12 2011, 07:22 PM~20077388
> *Gangster
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 12 2011, 07:39 PM~20077452
> *GOT IT!
> I SEE WHERE KEEPING IT INLINE WITH THE B PILLAR WOULD ALSO WORK ON THE T TOP RUBBER, AS IT ALSO HAS THE STRIP THAT CAN RUN DOWN THE DOOR JAMB.
> NICE WORK!
> ...


 i love the look of the first series too, but then i found out about the rubber situation  atleast with the second series theyr available... for $600! :wow: I also have a spare set of second series frames with good rubbers for back up


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 12 2011, 06:01 PM~20076991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 10:41 PM~20064588
> *Langeberg,Mar 7 2009, 05:13 Am
> Too short... :angry:
> 
> ...


bring the bumpers in an inch on both the front and back it might just clear the door


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I could've saved this one!!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 12 2011, 06:01 PM~20076991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

All I can say I damn! :wow: :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's about eight more reasons y I need to get started on my 73 rag :wow: :wow: :wow: 







:cheesy:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 12 2011, 04:17 PM~20076480
> *Who's car is this anyways? It was posted in the March 09 glasshouse fest
> *


i dont know who the owner but i hope some one claims it   so they could answer my questions


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Mar 12 2011, 11:08 PM~20078926
> *i dont know who the owner but i hope some one claims it     so they could answer my questions
> *


This booster is metal so just unbolt yours get it chromed and put it back on


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 13 2011, 12:28 AM~20079299
> *This booster is metal so just unbolt yours get it chromed and put it back on
> *


yea that what iam going to end up doing i thought some one sold them chrome but i guess not but what up with you homie selling parts like crazy


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Mar 13 2011, 12:33 AM~20079318
> *yea that what iam going to end up doing i thought some one sold them chrome but i guess not but what up with you homie selling  parts like crazy
> *


Pretty much lol!!! Everyone is tryna get ready for summer. U need anything else? :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Mar 12 2011, 06:48 PM~20077229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wow:  

very nice.....


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 12 2011, 08:43 PM~20077860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR WAS AT THE WILMINGTON MEMORY LANE


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Mar 12 2011, 01:58 PM~20075765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ISINT THAT AZTEC GOLD


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 12 2011, 06:01 PM~20076991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN WORK


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 12 2011, 10:45 PM~20078315
> *Here's about eight more reasons y I need to get started on my 73 rag :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHOULD BE REASON ENOUGH TO BUY A DROP TOP :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 13 2011, 12:12 PM~20081528
> *ISINT THAT AZTEC GOLD
> *


I believe that's HOK pagan gold.


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Mar 13 2011, 11:30 AM~20081341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: that's a big ass hole in the roof


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Mar 13 2011, 02:12 PM~20081870
> *I believe that's HOK pagan gold.
> *


Thats nice as f(_)ck! Thinking about painting my 73 rag that Color... :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey hey looky what the cat dragged in :biggrin: OG's not fibercraps


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I found these @ a little hole in the wall store up the street from my house!! One is going to my boy socalhopper76 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 13 2011, 03:36 PM~20082227
> *I found these @ a little hole in the wall store up the street from my house!! One is going to my boy socalhopper76 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 12 2011, 03:45 PM~20075720
> *Today is the big day! T-tops are going in!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 13 2011, 02:31 PM~20082212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good find there any of them for sale?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 12 2011, 08:01 PM~20076991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats wicked man.. 
now i want T's again. lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Mar 13 2011, 02:30 PM~20081341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man.
what the size of the cutout on the roof?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Dropped my frame at the powder coaters on saturday.. I'll post pics next weekend when I get it back home .


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Mar 13 2011, 05:50 PM~20082900
> *Good find there any of them for sale?
> *


id think so read his siggy :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil dean+Mar 13 2011, 03:34 PM~20081966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


44"


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 13 2011, 01:13 PM~20081537
> *CLEAN WORK
> *


Thanks! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Mar 13 2011, 05:53 PM~20082924
> *thats wicked man..
> now i want T's again. lol
> *


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 13 2011, 07:40 PM~20083213
> *Dropped my frame at the powder coaters on saturday.. I'll post pics next weekend when I get it back home .
> *


So you decided against painting it Tru Blue Pearl?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Mint 1976 Impala upper and lower grills


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Back at the damn gas station   I refuse to get a Prius tho!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Mar 14 2011, 01:15 AM~20086228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm not GLASSHOUSES :twak: :twak:


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

Anybody selling driver n passenger rear corner bumper fillers for a 75 caprice convertible? Lmk or Pm me I have a paypal acct. Also I live in Hawaii so I'll pay for shipping.thanks


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AbU dAkI_@Mar 14 2011, 04:01 AM~20086408
> *Anybody selling driver n passenger rear corner bumper fillers for a 75 caprice convertible?  Lmk or Pm me I have a paypal acct. Also I live in Hawaii so I'll pay for shipping.thanks
> *


is there a difference between vert n ht for the bumper fillers? :dunno: 

hit up heartofthacity on here he may have em or know who do


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 13 2011, 11:25 PM~20085758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: STOP DEPRESSING ME! damn gas prices are gonna kill me by the end of summer


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Im looking for parts for a 76 Impala, I need the rear seat and the rear side quarter windows for a 76 door Impala. PM me if you have anything please.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20086916


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Does anybody have a source for aftermarket side door mirrors?

I was looking at these. Does anybody know if they would fit?


http://www.classicindustries.com/impala/parts/cm3004.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 14 2011, 06:05 AM~20086673
> *:twak: STOP DEPRESSING ME! damn gas prices are gonna kill me by the end of summer
> *


Get a Prius or smart car then lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Mar 14 2011, 07:25 AM~20086928
> *Im looking for parts for a 76 Impala, I need the rear seat and the rear side quarter windows for a 76 door Impala. PM me if you have anything please.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20086916
> *


I'm checking my stash for u today homie


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 14 2011, 09:15 AM~20087501
> *I'm checking my stash for u today homie
> *


Looking for ones with nice chrome. Don't wanna have to rechrome them. I saw these and they're cheap and look nice. Look like they might fit but not sure. Might have to go down there and see them in person.

Let me know what you have.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

drivers side is on... :cheesy:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Need some leads where can I get all new bushings & body mounts for my 75 GHOUSE :naughty:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

meanwhile at glasshouse central... 'lunatic' is cleaning up the inside


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 10 2011, 03:00 PM~20060715
> *Glad to see I ain't the only one who thinks like that! I already took a huge ass risk sending parts and paying shipping ahead of time for a cat I don't even know in a city I've never been to! But i ain't gonna let this one time ruin it for my REAL glasshouse brothers.
> *


yea its hard enghf tryin to get these beautiful cars back up n runin ..we dnt need to be wrryin about buyin stuff off here n gettin burnd..we gtta stay true with each other cuz we cant be findin our parts from jus any place..so b on the real whn u order sumthng frm the homies dnt burn them  we all we got


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

Shops Laggard at @ the Oak park Sunday cruise in Stockton


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Mar 13 2011, 10:43 PM~20084413
> *44"
> *


looks sweet man


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 14 2011, 01:29 PM~20088075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
good stuff man. Nice to see you makin progress


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

check out my glasshouse and some of the watsonville Riders c. c. cars on youtube a rap video on youtube look up ...... R one street certified


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin+Mar 13 2011, 10:44 PM~20085036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Chilling on a Sunday afternoon 3/13/2011:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 14 2011, 02:58 PM~20089468
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Rich, I was mad doggin' the camera, I did not like the way it was lookin' at me  :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: . LOL...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 14 2011, 11:29 AM~20088075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: harborareaPhil, the Glasshouse frame is :nicoderm: ing good, keep movin' forward bro.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Mar 14 2011, 03:18 PM~20089593
> *
> good stuff man. Nice to see you makin progress
> *



yea thanks bro.... my goal is to get one piece finished every week.....

seems to be working.....plus I've been spending alittle time hooking up my escalade..lower,performance chip,new tires for the rims... and a couple maintenance items I needed to do


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 14 2011, 04:21 PM~20090128
> *:wave: harborareaPhil, the Glasshouse frame is  :nicoderm: ing good, keep movin' forward bro.
> *



hey bro.... thanks for the kind words... how's things up north.... can't wait to see that rag finished  




*o and hey vayzfinest.... they are just the og lines polished up and cleared :happysad:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 14 2011, 06:26 PM~20090161
> *yea thanks bro.... my goal is to get one piece finished every week.....
> 
> seems to be working.....plus I've been spending alittle time hooking up my escalade..lower,performance chip,new tires for the rims... and a couple maintenance items I needed to do
> *


cool shit man.
I finally picked up a daily for myself..
was drivin a beater 92 protoge, got it for 500. drove it for 2 years. and ditched it for this.










just want to get a couple things for it an i'll be happy.
or should i say happier. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 14 2011, 06:06 PM~20090045
> *Chilling on a Sunday afternoon 3/13/2011:
> 
> 
> ...


looked like a good day for sure.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 14 2011, 04:26 PM~20090161
> *yea thanks bro.... my goal is to get one piece finished every week.....
> 
> seems to be working.....plus I've been spending alittle time hooking up my escalade..lower,performance chip,new tires for the rims... and a couple maintenance items I needed to do
> *


baller!!! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 14 2011, 05:49 PM~20090757
> *baller!!! :biggrin:
> *


on a budget..... :cheesy:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Mar 14 2011, 06:45 PM~20090723
> *cool shit man.
> I finally picked up a daily for myself..
> was drivin a beater 92 protoge, got it for 500. drove it for 2 years. and ditched it for this.
> ...


The fender antennae wasn't good enough? Ya had to put a rotating one on the roof? Get good reception? :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 14 2011, 05:59 PM~20090858
> *on a budget.....  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 14 2011, 05:59 PM~20090865
> *The fender antennae wasn't good enough? Ya had to put a rotating one on the roof? Get good reception?  :cheesy:
> *


maybe it's a moose deflector?


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Mar 14 2011, 02:15 AM~20086228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I NEED SOME PARTS WHERE'S THIS AT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 12 2011, 05:54 PM~20076949
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin+Mar 14 2011, 07:59 PM~20090865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha.. aint no protection from them.. but at least this thing may have a fighting chance against a baby. lol.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 14 2011, 10:14 AM~20087493
> *Get a Prius or smart car then lol
> *


uh hell no  

i like room to breathe and im majorly claustraphobic of small spaces


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Mar 14 2011, 05:46 PM~20090730
> *looked like a good day for sure.
> *


 :thumbsup: , But I made it home just in time before the rain hit, distant from the park to my house 30 miles. We had fun though. Stay  socapots.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 14 2011, 04:41 PM~20090256
> *hey bro.... thanks for the kind words... how's things up north.... can't wait to see that rag finished
> *o and hey vayzfinest.... they are just the og lines polished up and cleared :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: , things are good, just cold and rainy right now; but every chance I get I'm either in Shops Laggard or on the Harley going for a ride. I need some of that LA weather :biggrin: . Stay  bro.


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 13 2011, 04:36 PM~20082227
> *I found these @ a little hole in the wall store up the street from my house!! One is going to my boy socalhopper76 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

:tears: :banghead: :tears: should of kept her.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Mar 14 2011, 11:50 PM~20093706
> *:tears:  :banghead:  :tears: should of kept her.
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the "whistling smiley"? That muther is SLICK! :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Mar 14 2011, 06:45 PM~20090723
> *cool shit man.
> I finally picked up a daily for myself..
> was drivin a beater 92 protoge, got it for 500. drove it for 2 years. and ditched it for this.
> ...


i like the TV antenna on the roof! :biggrin:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Mar 15 2011, 12:50 AM~20093706
> *:tears:  :banghead:  :tears: should of kept her.
> 
> 
> ...


  THATS A THING OF BEAUTY !


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have rear windows for a glasshouse. Hit me up :biggrin: also have all the other windows for a glasshouse.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 14 2011, 10:19 AM~20087528
> *Looking for ones with nice chrome. Don't wanna have to rechrome them. I saw these and they're cheap and look nice. Look like they might fit but not sure. Might have to go down there and see them in person.
> 
> Let me know what you have.
> *


 U talking about the grille? I have some that are really nice but they were chromed plastic so they area peeling. Good luck finding a Nos one


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Mar 14 2011, 02:13 PM~20089142
> *yea its hard enghf tryin to get these beautiful cars back up n runin ..we dnt need to be wrryin about buyin stuff off here n gettin burnd..we gtta stay true with each other cuz we cant be findin our parts from jus any place..so b on the real whn u order sumthng frm the homies dnt burn them    we all we got
> *


Amen  can't let the jackasses ruin it for the rest of us true GLASSHOUSE heads.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 14 2011, 06:08 PM~20090953
> *maybe it's a moose deflector?
> *


Funny..

the frame looks showroom clean Phil..

whats up Stomper? 

Hey all you Jackwagons? keep posting these pretty ass road boats of gangster 
elegance.. 
it makes me grateful to still have at least one for myself.. rust and all! :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 14 2011, 07:13 PM~20091653
> *uh hell no
> 
> i like room to breathe and im majorly claustraphobic of small spaces
> *


Lemme prescribe u a GLASSHOUSE then :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I might be grabbing a 75 raghouse, 76 Caprice and 75 Caprice soon!!!! I can't wait to build my house and shop later this year so I can get busy inside, instead of doing it outside in the rain :uh: ill let u guys know soon :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Mar 14 2011, 08:23 PM~20092387
> *GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


Fasho, lemme know if u need me to throw anything else in the box before it goes out in the morning. :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> :tears: :banghead: :tears: should of kept her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I really like this 74 Caprice :thumbsup: super clean


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 14 2011, 03:16 PM~20090099
> *:wave: Rich, I was mad doggin' the camera, I did not like the way it was lookin' at me    :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: . LOL...
> *


HA HA SHE LOOKING GOOD SEE YOU IN LA SOON BRO :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Mar 14 2011, 11:50 PM~20093706
> *:tears:  :banghead:  :tears: should of kept her.
> 
> 
> ...


love the color!
NOW I`M HAVING 2nd THOUGHTS ABOUT MY OLD RED ONE! :angry:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 15 2011, 08:42 AM~20095901
> *HA HA SHE LOOKING GOOD SEE YOU IN LA SOON BRO :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

>


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

wut up G fam.i need the fillers for the front corners on my 74.if anyone knows where i could get them.i would be a lot of help.thanx.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@Mar 15 2011, 02:34 PM~20098709
> *wut up G fam.i need the fillers for the front corners on my 74.if anyone knows where i could get them.i would be a lot of help.thanx.. :thumbsup:
> *



Try here unless somebody here can get OG's. 

These are ABS (Plastic).

http://sandkindustries.com/parts.html


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 15 2011, 07:47 AM~20095540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wgutierrez (Feb 19, 2009)

any of u glasshouses guru's know if cadillac upper A arms will fit on a 76 impala if so what year..... thanx pm me plaese.


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 15 2011, 04:41 PM~20099139
> *Try here unless somebody here can get OG's.
> 
> These are ABS (Plastic).
> ...


GOOD lookin out homie .bout to order them this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Mar 15 2011, 06:06 PM~20099323
> *
> *


Wut upp! Where u been hibernating at? Sup with the rag?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 15 2011, 05:41 PM~20099139
> *Try here unless somebody here can get OG's.
> 
> These are ABS (Plastic).
> ...


They about to have rear corners for 75 caprice


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Feb 28 2008, 07:29 AM~10049033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

looking through old post
an bout ready to do my exhaust, any othr suggestions? from wut i understand is they need to be shorties?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 15 2011, 01:28 AM~20094629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 15 2011, 01:28 AM~20094629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Simple and Clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 01:54 AM~20094517
> * Hey all you Jackwagons? keep posting these pretty ass road boats of gangster
> elegance..
> it makes me grateful to still have at least one for myself.. rust and all! :biggrin:
> *


x2 Glasshomies are some cool people...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 15 2011, 01:08 AM~20094555
> *Lemme prescribe u a GLASSHOUSE then :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 14 2011, 09:39 PM~20091998
> *:thumbsup: , But I made it home just in time before the rain hit, distant from the park to my house 30 miles. We had fun though. Stay   socapots.
> *


LOL. hate getting stuck in the rain. haha.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Mar 15 2011, 12:50 AM~20093706
> *:tears:  :banghead:  :tears: should of kept her.
> 
> 
> ...


those wheels looked wicked man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 15 2011, 01:06 AM~20093873
> *i like the TV  antenna on the roof!  :biggrin:
> *


lol.. i gotta photoshop that shit out. lol..


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Mar 15 2011, 09:00 PM~20101593
> *LOL. hate getting stuck in the rain. haha.
> *


True that :biggrin: .


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Mar 14 2011, 10:50 PM~20093706
> *:tears:  :banghead:  :tears: should of kept her.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 what color is this anyone know?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Mar 15 2011, 09:00 PM~20101593
> *LOL. hate getting stuck in the rain. haha.
> *


U hate it!!!??? Try never getting out of tha rain  haha


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's my interior on my '74 Caprice, gotta love the triple red Caprices


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't mind that tow hitch brake to the left or that ziptie, they will both be off shortly :happysad: the original owner actually thought the "tow package" option was made so he could tow his whole life behind him :roflmao: at least he rebuilt the motor completely before I came along and bought it from the second owner.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BRING SOME GLASSHOUSE'S OUR WAY!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 15 2011, 10:21 PM~20102957
> *Here's my interior on my '74 Caprice, gotta love the triple red Caprices
> 
> 
> ...


does ANYBODY kno where to get the covers for the handle on the door panels waT else will fit ? Heart do you got og 74 caprice/75 impala front corner bumper fillers? wat up with the fender trim 75 impala only


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 15 2011, 03:41 PM~20099139
> *Try here unless somebody here can get OG's.
> 
> These are ABS (Plastic).
> ...


how do these fit any mods needed??


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 15 2011, 10:51 PM~20102144
> *:0 what color is this anyone know?*


Cream Gold. I was crushin on it til I decided on the Bright Yellow..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 16 2011, 12:21 AM~20102957
> *Here's my interior on my '74 Caprice, gotta love the triple red Caprices
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 No bench! :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dammit.... tried posting link but no work


there's a set of nos door stills on eBay $219 buy it now

someone needs to jump on these


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

other side... ready to be cleared tomorrow..... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

search.....1976 caprice nos


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 16 2011, 12:31 AM~20103472
> *:0  No bench!  :cheesy:
> *


No sir!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Mar 16 2011, 12:18 AM~20103399
> *does ANYBODY kno where to get the covers for the handle on the door panels waT else will fit  ?  Heart  do you got og 74 caprice/75 impala front  corner bumper fillers?  wat up with the fender trim 75 impala only
> *


What cover r U talking about? Try to take a pic. And I might have an extra set of front fillers for sale. I gotta check on Thursday or Friday. Fender trim? You're not talking about the wheel well trim right? Cuz I have a pair of that left


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 16 2011, 12:48 AM~20103551
> *dammit.... tried posting link but no work
> there's a set of nos door stills on eBay $219 buy it now
> 
> ...


U know they repro those and they look exactly the same, for way less than that??!! My boy Has a set :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

If anybody needs rocker trim with the clips I have a beautiful og set for sale and ready to ship!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC...SAN DIEGO...TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 15 2011, 11:21 PM~20102957
> *Here's my interior on my '74 Caprice, gotta love the triple red Caprices
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Mar 15 2011, 11:27 PM~20103451
> *how do these fit any mods needed??
> *



They fit just fine. Just need the OG hardware. No mods needed.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 16 2011, 07:30 AM~20104656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 16 2011, 01:23 AM~20103733
> *U know they repro those and they look exactly the same, for way less than that??!!  My boy Has a set :thumbsup:
> *



yea but nos..... is nos  

much better quality


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 16 2011, 02:13 AM~20103880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man I wish more people in my city would do that! :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 16 2011, 07:58 AM~20104792
> *They fit just fine. Just need the OG hardware. No mods needed.
> *


I have the hardware if u need it


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 16 2011, 09:17 AM~20105309
> *yea but nos..... is nos
> 
> much better quality
> *


Only way to tell the difference is to leave the sticker on it :roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ttt for the best topic ever created!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 15 2011, 10:51 PM~20102144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it`s called "bright yellow" in the 75 color chip book


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 16 2011, 01:27 AM~20103746
> *If anybody needs rocker trim with the clips I have a beautiful og set for sale and ready to ship!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


for what year???? and did u ever hit up ur homie for that turn signal for my '74 impala?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Mar 16 2011, 11:23 AM~20106076
> *for what year???? and did u ever hit up ur homie for that turn signal for my '74 impala?
> *


For GLASSHOUSES and other years I guess lol :biggrin: and are u talking about this








I tried to take it off yesterday but I couldn't, I think I might have to take off the fender


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I also have a mint $74 impala grille


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 15 2011, 06:23 PM~20099973
> *
> 
> looking through old post
> ...


:happysad: 


looking for the crossmember whr the trasmision mounts on..that has a double hump for the exhaust wanting to run dualls..

also need to be reassured on wut headers will work..


how about some rear corner bumper fillers for a 75 caprice.. :happysad:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 16 2011, 12:53 AM~20103579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that work ur putting to detail is goin to really pay off..

:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 16 2011, 02:58 PM~20106810
> *:happysad:
> looking for the crossmember whr the trasmision mounts on..that has a double hump for the exhaust wanting to run dualls..
> 
> ...


I have that crossmember!! :wave: :wave: I could ship it out on Friday


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 16 2011, 03:18 PM~20106923
> *I have that crossmember!! :wave:  :wave: I could ship it out on Friday
> *


i had a feeling you would homie...pm me the cost and info is a money order fine or only pay pal?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 16 2011, 11:55 AM~20105924
> *it`s called "bright yellow" in the 75 color chip book
> *


But it's a 76'.. Ya gotta bust out the 1976 book to see its Cream Gold..


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the 1975 color Bright Yellow for my 75'...  


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just checked out a Cream Beige 75' last saturday..


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 16 2011, 03:43 PM~20107096
> *But it's a 76'.. Ya gotta bust out the 1976 book to see its Cream Gold..
> 
> I got the 1975 color Bright Yellow for my 75'...
> ...


THAT CREAM BEIGE 75 DONT LOOK BAD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 16 2011, 03:28 PM~20106981
> *i had a feeling you would homie...pm me the cost and info is a money order fine or only pay pal?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: is that right


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 16 2011, 02:19 PM~20106554
> *For GLASSHOUSES and other years I guess lol :biggrin: and are u talking about this
> 
> 
> ...


open the hood a reach inside should be 3 3/8 bolts holding it on


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 16 2011, 04:43 PM~20107096
> *But it's a 76'.. Ya gotta bust out the 1976 book to see its Cream Gold..
> 
> I got the 1975 color Bright Yellow for my 75'...
> ...


YEA I KNOW,
THE 76 DEALER BOOK WAS PUT AWAY 
HOW MUCH IS THAT BEIGE 75?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 16 2011, 05:29 PM~20107931
> *open the hood a reach inside should be 3 3/8 bolts holding it on
> *


Trust me I did all of that, in the pouring rain too. Ill get it figured out


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's a 76 Impala thats running around up here on juice


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Mar 16 2011, 05:22 PM~20107396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, in pics it doesn't look too bad but in person its a lil different story.. Dude went online and seen some prices so he wants $3000 out of it.. His father bought it new, drove it for 5 years til he died, then wife drove it to church up until 5 years ago, and its been sitting since then with a dead battery.. Got 90,XXX miles on it, but from being a "1 owner" car I wasn't impressed.. Dings and dents everywhere, engine was FILTHY, but fillers were all good, interior mint cond., and 1/4 window trim was there but pass. side was warped.. Its a Landau, top and trim were good.. 
After seeing that one, it made me feel better about mine with 88,000 miles that I paid $1800 for with a CLEAN ass engine, but I had the infamous 1/4 panel rot below the windows..
I took 1 pic of that car, I wanted to check it out but was kinda let down after seeing it in person..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 16 2011, 06:03 PM~20108192
> *Well, in pics it doesn't look too bad but in person its a lil different story.. Dude went online and seen some prices so he wants $3000 out of it.. His father bought it new, drove it for 5 years til he died, then wife drove it to church up until 5 years ago, and its been sitting since then with a dead battery.. Got 90,XXX miles on it, but from being a "1 owner" car I wasn't impressed.. Dings and dents everywhere, engine was FILTHY, but fillers were all good, interior mint cond., and 1/4 window trim was there but pass. side was warped.. Its a Landau, top and trim were good..
> After seeing that one, it made me feel better about mine with 88,000 miles that I paid $1800 for with a CLEAN ass engine, but I had the infamous 1/4 panel rot below the windows..
> I took 1 pic of that car, I wanted to check it out but was kinda let down after seeing it in person..
> ...


IN PERSON THEY CAN CHANGE REEEEAAAAL QUICK!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 15 2011, 11:52 PM~20102146
> *U hate it!!!??? Try never getting out of tha rain   haha
> *


Rained all day here today.
but at least it melted some of the snow.. still a long ass ways to go.
the little deere had to work hard to clear the snow last weekend. Shit was drifting 3.5 feet high.


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 16 2011, 06:30 AM~20104656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats an old INDIVIDUALS car :yes: it should be in germany


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil dean_@Mar 16 2011, 07:06 PM~20108742
> *hey thats an old INDIVIDUALS  car :yes: it should be in germany
> *


it is in germany,at least as far as i know :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 16 2011, 05:53 PM~20108113
> *Here's a 76 Impala thats running around up here on juice
> 
> 
> ...


and i thought it was a 75 cause of the headlights,couldnt see the bumper as well on my phone though :biggrin: :biggrin: 

yup another nw glasshouse lookin good,i still want the one that was for sale for what seemed like forever in yakima,thats my dream glasshouse right there :biggrin: 


cept itd get a color change really soon,or at least pinstriping and patterns plain white needs color to accent,pearl patterns are hidden one time n visible the next


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil dean_@Mar 16 2011, 08:06 PM~20108742
> *hey thats an old INDIVIDUALS  car :yes: it should be in germany
> *


The person you quoted is the owner of pictured glasshouse.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Mar 16 2011, 02:13 AM~20103880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does he ever drive it on 4 wheels? every pic ive seen its on 3 :dunno:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 16 2011, 05:23 PM~20107877
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: is that right
> *


 :ugh: 

deal?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 16 2011, 08:59 PM~20109237
> *does he ever drive it on 4 wheels? every pic ive seen its on 3 :dunno:
> *


lol :cheesy:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

EASTSIDA,Sep 30 2009, 04:48 PM~15232071

























This car is clean but I'd be like "hey get yo asses off my whip!!!!" :machinegun:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 16 2011, 06:53 PM~20108113
> *Here's a 76 Impala thats running around up here on juice
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I NEED TO GET TO WORK :wow:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 16 2011, 02:19 PM~20106554
> *For GLASSHOUSES and other years I guess lol :biggrin: and are u talking about this
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: that's the one...pm me a picture of the rockers, the grill and a price for the turn signal (if ur able to take it off  )


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 16 2011, 06:03 PM~20108192
> *Well, in pics it doesn't look too bad but in person its a lil different story.. Dude went online and seen some prices so he wants $3000 out of it.. His father bought it new, drove it for 5 years til he died, then wife drove it to church up until 5 years ago, and its been sitting since then with a dead battery.. Got 90,XXX miles on it, but from being a "1 owner" car I wasn't impressed.. Dings and dents everywhere, engine was FILTHY, but fillers were all good, interior mint cond., and 1/4 window trim was there but pass. side was warped.. Its a Landau, top and trim were good..
> After seeing that one, it made me feel better about mine with 88,000 miles that I paid $1800 for with a CLEAN ass engine, but I had the infamous 1/4 panel rot below the windows..
> I took 1 pic of that car, I wanted to check it out but was kinda let down after seeing it in person..
> ...


I've never seen a 75 with sport mirrors or those hubcaps :dunno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 16 2011, 07:37 PM~20108976
> *and i thought it was a 75 cause of the headlights,couldnt see the bumper as well on my phone though  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> yup another nw glasshouse lookin good,i still want the one that was for sale for what seemed like forever in yakima,thats my dream glasshouse right there  :biggrin:
> ...


Its ok rookie :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 16 2011, 08:16 PM~20109400
> *:ugh:
> 
> deal?
> *


Shoot me a good offer homie and ill get down in the mud and pull it off for u :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Mar 16 2011, 09:21 PM~20110122
> *:biggrin: that's the one...pm me a picture of the rockers, the grill and a price for the turn signal (if ur able to take it off   )
> *


K. The rockers are nice and straight, ill try to take a pic but they are soo damn long!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 16 2011, 08:59 PM~20109884
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: yea buddy...... that's the shit


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody need this under dash AC vents piece?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Who needs og hubcaps!!??!!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 14 2011, 12:33 PM~20088101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need to get mine that clean in there...  You must keep him busy, hardly ever see his name on here.. :cheesy:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 16 2011, 06:58 AM~20104792
> *They fit just fine. Just need the OG hardware. No mods needed.
> *


u mean the metal n bolts?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 16 2011, 12:18 AM~20103705
> *What cover r U talking about? Try to take a pic. And I might have an extra set of front fillers for sale. I gotta check on Thursday or Friday. Fender trim? You're not talking about the wheel well trim right? Cuz I have a pair of that left
> *


the covers on the strap/handle on the upper door panel where the wood grain runs thru underneath the covers r screws that attach it to the door


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Mar 17 2011, 12:25 AM~20111606
> *u mean the metal n bolts?
> *


Yup!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

More bad news from the painter. 


First this... 























and now this...






















Car was covered with bondo. Shit wasn't even sticking and was coming off like frosting on a cake. Just another step added to the body work but what can you do?!?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 17 2011, 09:08 AM~20112591
> *More bad news from the painter.
> First this...
> 
> ...


strip it down to bare steel, and start fresh, if you try to cut cornrs, it will only come back to haunt you later on.
do it right, and you should only do it once, and make sure the painter backs up his work.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 17 2011, 07:17 AM~20112626
> *strip it down to  bare steel, and start fresh, if you try to cut cornrs, it will only come back to haunt you later on.
> do it right, and you should only do it once, and make sure the painter backs up his work.
> *



That's exactly what's gonna happen. That wasn't the original plan but it's gonna get done the right way.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea you never know what's under the primer/bodywork that someone else did

had the same problem hiding under a smooth red primer....

M-I-C......K....E.....Y......


MO....U-S-E :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

[







39/hydrohype/IMG005302.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 17 2011, 03:34 AM~20108946
> *it is in germany,at least as far as i know  :biggrin:
> *


I've bought the car for my son from Lolo in 2008 and it went to Amsterdam, The Netherlands.
Last year we've sold it to a French guy. The car is in Biarritz, France now.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 17 2011, 08:41 AM~20113057
> *I've bought the car for my son from Lolo in 2008 and it went to Amsterdam, The Netherlands.
> Last year we've sold it to a French guy. The car is in Biarritz, France now.
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry the AC under dash pics got deleted


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 17 2011, 09:25 AM~20112968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey ill trade u some part(s) for this one :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 16 2011, 08:59 PM~20109884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: they dont paint 'em like they used to uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 ..... another glasshouse in France.... nice


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Whats up GH homies, i wanna post up pictures of the progress on my "74 but having trouble uploading them :dunno:...help a brother out...thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Mar 17 2011, 09:24 AM~20113301
> *Whats up GH homies, i wanna post up pictures of the progress on my "74 but having trouble uploading them  :dunno:...help a brother out...thanks :thumbsup:
> *


Here you go...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=520513


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 17 2011, 10:12 AM~20113234
> *Hey ill trade u some part(s) for this one :biggrin:
> *


 I WILL HIT YOU UP WHEN i GET BACK FROM THE DOCTORS.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 17 2011, 10:06 AM~20113196
> *Sorry the AC under dash pics got deleted
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH IS THAT ONE PIECE WORTH? AND HOW MUCH DO YOU SELL THAT PIECE
FOR..?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 17 2011, 09:41 AM~20113057
> *I've bought the car for my son from Lolo in 2008 and it went to Amsterdam, The Netherlands.
> Last year we've sold it to a French guy. The car is in Biarritz, France now.
> 
> ...


 LO LO CHASED ME ONE DAY.. ON COMPTON AND MAINE AND HOPPED ALL OVER ME..
MY SLOW DOWN WAS CLOSED BECAUSE i HAD A LEAKY CHECK VALVE.. BUT i PULLED OVER AND OPENED IT UP.. AND i CAUGHT HIM ON MANCHESTER AND BROADWAY.. AND GAVE UP ABOUT 4 REALLY GOOD LICKS.. BEFORE HITTING THE FREEWAY HOME.. I WONT JUMP IT NOW MORE.. JUST LAY AND PLAY WITH SAME COILS THAT I HAD SINCE i CUT THE CAR..


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Not too shabby for $1500




























All the body work is now done, body is fucken straight... also decided to shave the door handles and trunk key hole , getting the door jams painted today


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 17 2011, 10:32 AM~20113346
> *Here you go...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=520513
> *


thanks homez


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Mar 17 2011, 11:48 AM~20113783
> *Not too shabby for $1500
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 17 2011, 11:30 AM~20113665
> *HOW MUCH IS THAT ONE PIECE WORTH? AND HOW MUCH DO YOU SELL THAT PIECE
> FOR..?
> *


Its worth trading for the model pimpin'


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Mar 17 2011, 11:48 AM~20113783
> *Not too shabby for $1500
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice, I have wheel well trim and skirts for that


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 17 2011, 12:24 PM~20114041
> *:thumbsup: nice, I have wheel well trim and skirts for that
> *


need the trim... got the skirts


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 17 2011, 12:32 PM~20113346
> *Here you go...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=520513
> *


hm... on here so long and i never knew that shit existed..
no wait.. maybe i did. lol.


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 16 2011, 07:58 PM~20109870
> *EASTSIDA,Sep 30 2009, 04:48 PM~15232071
> 
> 
> ...


I own this car now car still looks good.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Mar 17 2011, 11:48 AM~20113783
> *Not too shabby for $1500
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 17 2011, 07:36 PM~20113706
> *LO LO CHASED ME ONE DAY.. ON COMPTON AND MAINE AND HOPPED ALL OVER ME..
> MY SLOW DOWN WAS CLOSED BECAUSE i HAD A LEAKY CHECK VALVE.. BUT i PULLED OVER AND OPENED IT UP.. AND i CAUGHT HIM ON MANCHESTER AND BROADWAY.. AND GAVE UP ABOUT 4 REALLY GOOD LICKS.. BEFORE HITTING THE FREEWAY HOME..  I WONT JUMP IT NOW MORE.. JUST LAY AND PLAY WITH SAME COILS THAT I HAD SINCE i CUT THE CAR..
> *


Cool.

Same car...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 17 2011, 12:22 PM~20114024
> *Its worth trading for the model pimpin'
> *


 I paid $40 for the model,, that was before paint and assembly,, the rims cost $10_$12 but I got them for free from dodgerblue62 of MCBA then I paid another homie kjkj87 $12 to do the chrome work (with foil) before I cleared it... 
getting these things done are cheeper than the real cars.. but they still cost alot..
i was just curious about the vent because mine is cracked.. and a guy I met had a
monte carlo one he was gonna give me for $25... but I need to reinforce alot of my 
shit anyway one of these days when I start rebuilding...
the good news is they reissued the 76 model so now you can get them all day long
for $20...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MAN H.A.P. WAS RIGHT I HAVEN'T BEEN IN HERE IN A MIN. WELL IT'S NICE TO SEE EVERYONE PUTTING IN WORK. I BEEN IN THE GARAGE MYSELF FOR A FEW NIGHTS GETTING THE RIDE READY FOR SPRING. FRESHIN UP THE TRUNK AND GETTING THE ROOF PATTERNED OUT BY KANDY N CHROME. 









THANKS FOR THE HELP PHIL!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 17 2011, 11:15 PM~20119138
> *I paid $40 for the model,, that was before paint and assembly,, the rims cost $10_$12 but I got them for free from dodgerblue62 of MCBA then I paid another homie kjkj87 $12 to do the chrome work (with foil) before I cleared it...
> getting these things done are cheeper than the real cars..  but they still cost alot..
> i was just curious about the vent because mine is cracked.. and a guy I met had a
> ...


But I want YOURS :biggrin: what other parts do u need? Or does anyone have models u wanna trade for parts?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ttt! I love my new GLASSHOUSE family :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 17 2011, 03:14 PM~20115144
> *$150 shipped and they r yours. My last pair
> *


 :wow: trim & skirts?... ...PM me!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SANDMAN's 74 caprice is definitely one of my favorite raghouses because its clean and simple and is how they should sit if on big rims. I didn't post other body pics because its sitting on 26s and u guys wouldn't like it. Didn't wanna disrespect my favorite topic on L.I.L. even tho big rims have come a long way. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 18 2011, 12:03 AM~20119308
> *But I want YOURS :biggrin: what other parts do u need? Or does anyone have models u wanna trade for parts?
> *


I will see whats up.. man I hate that I sold my first Glasshouse... 

hey how much is this little piece?..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 18 2011, 01:34 AM~20119576
> *SANDMAN's 74 caprice is definitely one of my favorite raghouses because its clean and simple and is how they should sit if on big rims. I didn't post other body pics because its sitting on 26s and u guys wouldn't like it. Didn't wanna disrespect my favorite topic on L.I.L. even tho big rims have come a long way. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 that is beautiful interior.. tastefully done, and not all over the top..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 18 2011, 01:42 AM~20119588
> *I will see whats up..  man I hate that I sold my first Glasshouse...
> 
> hey how much is this little piece?..
> ...


I have 6 sets of those! Gimme gimme gimme :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 18 2011, 01:42 AM~20119588
> *I will see whats up..  man I hate that I sold my first Glasshouse...
> 
> hey how much is this little piece?..
> ...


X2


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 16 2011, 05:53 PM~20108113
> *Here's a 76 Impala thats running around up here on juice
> 
> 
> ...


it is a 75 body it jus has a 76 front clip  

u can tell frm the tail lights dnt wrap around n the trim is wider on a 76 

but still a clean car


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Mar 18 2011, 08:48 AM~20120936
> *it is a 75 body it jus has a 76 front clip
> 
> u can tell frm the tail lights dnt wrap around n the trim is wider on a 76
> ...


Its a 76 Impala not Caprice so the lights don't wrap around anyways


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

[TopDogg,Oct 18 2009, 10:16 PM~15397644]










This pic is the shit!!! :wow:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Mar 18 2011, 04:53 AM~20117271
> *I own this car now car still looks good.
> *


I've been wondering where it ended up, love the badass patterns.
my favourite glasshouse so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Grille is beautiful with no cracks

















Passenger side marker light for 74 Impala only


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have like 7 pairs of these corner fender trim for you boys that are running around naked without em! :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 17 2011, 11:15 PM~20119138
> *I paid $40 for the model,rims cost $10, $12 to do the chrome.
> *



Anyone need a great condirion lower air vent for the glasshouse?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

1974 header trim.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

74-75 header trim


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Script scroll for your ride.
CUSTOM CRUISER


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Side emblems


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Emblem on the header trim.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 18 2011, 10:37 AM~20121706
> *[TopDogg,Oct 18 2009, 10:16 PM~15397644]
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, here is another pic.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 12 2011, 07:01 PM~20076991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone looking for a T top set? thinking of getting rid of the one i bought, ?(since the car is sold overseas, it`s not coming back!)
let me know


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes yes yes! Thats what I'm talking about! Clean ass's GLASSHOUSES :worship: :worship: :worship: I can't wait til my garage looks like that


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity+Mar 18 2011, 11:18 AM~20121972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damm if saw this on the street,,I would have had a cow. not one but three?
it dont get no better than that..


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I also have fender corner trim.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 18 2011, 07:06 PM~20124000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats wicked.


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 18 2011, 04:06 PM~20124000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 DAY I WILL RIDE WITH U GUYS " I kno I can - I KNO CAN "!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 18 2011, 07:35 PM~20125023
> *I also have fender corner trim.
> 
> 
> ...


Lol copycat :machinegun:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 18 2011, 07:51 PM~20125143
> *Lol copycat  :machinegun:
> *


AL DONT COPY NOBODY!!!!!! HE IS THEE OG RAGHOUSE/GLASSHOUSE CREATOR!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 18 2011, 07:51 PM~20125143
> *Lol copycat  :machinegun:
> *


 hno: heard the last guy to use that smiley on him got banned, hasn't been back since hno:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 18 2011, 05:06 PM~20124000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 18 2011, 01:09 PM~20122575
> *Side emblems
> 
> 
> ...



I also have hood emblems and misc G house items. I'll look in the garage tomorrow.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> EASTSIDA,Sep 30 2009, 04:48 PM~15232071
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 18 2011, 12:42 AM~20119588
> *I will see whats up..  man I hate that I sold my first Glasshouse...
> 
> hey how much is this little piece?..
> ...


hey i got some of these pieces


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 18 2011, 09:19 PM~20125772
> *Enjoy the vacation.
> *


damn al,he was just jokin around,its all in good fun u really banned for that? just asking is all.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 19 2011, 01:52 AM~20126928
> *damn al,he was just jokin around,its all in good fun u really banned for that? just asking is all.
> *


MUST BE ASKING FOR A VACATION LOL!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 19 2011, 05:06 AM~20127192
> *MUST BE ASKING FOR A VACATION LOL!
> *


nah i aint,the only stupid question there really is is the one you dont ask


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 17 2011, 08:17 AM~20112626
> *strip it down to  bare steel, and start fresh, if you try to cut cornrs, it will only come back to haunt you later on.
> do it right, and you should only do it once, and make sure the painter backs up his work.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> > EASTSIDA,Sep 30 2009, 04:48 PM~15232071
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

What's up glasshouse fam hope all have a good weekend


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Mar 19 2011, 11:49 AM~20128829
> *What's up glasshouse fam hope all have a good weekend
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Mar 19 2011, 10:49 AM~20128829
> *What's up glasshouse fam hope all have a good weekend
> *


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity+Mar 18 2011, 09:51 PM~20125143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol..

but really?
lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

HERES NEW PIX TOOK MINE OUT FOR LIL STROLL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

MEMBER THIZ ONE WITH THE LIL WINDOW MY PRIMO HAS IT IN SD ALL NEW INTERIOR TWEED...JUST LIFTED GETTING PAINTED NOW... :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 19 2011, 12:40 PM~20129127
> *HERES NEW PIX TOOK MINE OUT FOR  LIL STROLL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 19 2011, 01:49 PM~20129584
> *looking good
> *


THANX DAWG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> > EASTSIDA,Sep 30 2009, 04:48 PM~15232071
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that last pic kicks ass :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 19 2011, 04:05 PM~20129647
> *that last pic kicks ass :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

That new member is only gone for a few days. I received several complaints about him and I didn't appreciate the lack of respect....so it was time for a short vacation.


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

whats up big AL ! :wave:


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 19 2011, 11:40 AM~20129127
> *HERES NEW PIX TOOK MINE OUT FOR  LIL STROLL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 18 2011, 09:16 AM~20121098
> *Its a 76 Impala not Caprice so the lights don't wrap around anyways
> *


are u sure about that?? cuz im prty sur all 76 have wrap around tail lights


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Mar 19 2011, 05:16 PM~20130522
> *are u sure about that?? cuz im prty sur all 76 have wrap around tail lights
> *



negative.... only 75 & 76 caprice have wrap around taillights


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 19 2011, 06:00 PM~20130777
> *negative.... only 75 & 76 caprice have wrap around taillights
> *


 :h5:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 19 2011, 01:03 PM~20129639
> *YEA NO SHIT. UNLESS YOUR THE GIRL WHO ACTUALLY ROLLS WITH ME OR KICK IT WITH ME IN THE BED ROOM?  YOU AINT JUST CRAWLING ALL OVER MY SHIT :biggrin:
> AND MY CAR AINT NO WHERE NEAR AS CLEAN AS THIS ONE..
> HELP OUT THE HOMIE :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F...r&v=10jWdS6lLqc


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 19 2011, 06:00 PM~20130777
> *negative.... only 75 & 76 caprice have wrap around taillights
> *


 yeap thats the way it is!


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey dudes... I was wondering which place is the best for rear quarters? I know a lot of you guys have had to do em. Also, how far up the C pillar do they go? Thanks in advance...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

GLASSHOUSEFEST TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bumps


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

MY NEW TOY!!!!!!!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

THE (RED CAR AT THE END!) IS NOW THE COPPER CAR THAT I POST UP!!!! :wow:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Mar 20 2011, 10:46 PM~20138687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that color is sweet


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Mar 20 2011, 09:40 PM~20138612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> MY NEW TOY!!!!!!!how much you pick up that new toy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 19 2011, 04:18 PM~20130289
> *That new member is only gone for a few days. I received several complaints about him and I didn't appreciate the lack of respect....so it was time for a short vacation.
> 
> *


 hno: I'm still on the good list right?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Mar 20 2011, 08:40 PM~20138612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE...


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 9 2011, 09:07 AM~19826206
> *Old Skool ELITE C.C. car
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Clean ass paint job... Re-doing mine going with the ol-skool look too.


----------



## 69tow (Feb 10, 2006)

heres a lil eye candy for the glass house family see you at the glass house fest


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

one BAD ASS GHOUSE! ANYONE SELLING ONE OUT THERE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by georgerr_@Mar 21 2011, 01:17 AM~20140357
> *one BAD ASS GHOUSE! ANYONE SELLING ONE OUT THERE. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=584535&st=40


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Mar 21 2011, 01:07 AM~20140345
> *heres a lil eye candy for the glass house family see you at the glass house fest
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics, looks like Front St. in Norwalk


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Mar 20 2011, 07:40 PM~20138612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: nice rag!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Mar 21 2011, 01:07 AM~20140345
> *heres a lil eye candy for the glass house family see you at the glass house fest
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Mar 20 2011, 08:40 PM~20138612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justride (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 18 2011, 01:49 AM~20119607
> *I have 6 sets of those! Gimme gimme gimme  :biggrin:
> *


I need a Set. PM with some info on price. 

I am also looking for a The hood release cable for a 74-76 Caprice. If any one has an extra one hit me up.

thanks


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Mar 21 2011, 12:07 AM~20140345
> *heres a lil eye candy for the glass house family see you at the glass house fest
> 
> 
> ...


Damn she's ugly!

Nice car


----------



## 76 CO-PILOT (Jul 13, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76 CO-PILOT_@Mar 21 2011, 08:28 AM~20141462
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Jason. :wave: :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pics of donalds ride.... where's the rays at? :0


----------



## 76 CO-PILOT (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Mar 21 2011, 09:35 AM~20141500
> *Sup Jason.  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up, jr! you around town today? i'll ring you up later on.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Mar 21 2011, 01:07 AM~20140345
> *heres a lil eye candy for the glass house family see you at the glass house fest
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Mar 20 2011, 11:40 PM~20138612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Mar 21 2011, 12:07 AM~20140345
> *heres a lil eye candy for the glass house family see you at the glass house fest
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Mar 20 2011, 08:52 PM~20138770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Mar 20 2011, 07:44 PM~20138668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAM THATS CLEAN YOU READY FOR THE SUMMER BRO :cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Mar 21 2011, 09:07 AM~20140345
> *heres a lil eye candy for the glass house family see you at the glass house fest
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 19 2011, 06:00 PM~20130777
> *negative.... only 75 & 76 caprice have wrap around taillights
> *


oh ok thanks for setin me straight homie


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Mar 21 2011, 12:41 PM~20143088
> *oh ok thanks for setin me straight homie
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> that color is sweet


Thank you bro!




> :0





> > MY NEW TOY!!!!!!!how much you pick up that new toy? I build it!
> >
> >
> > > By the way that color is sick, Da vert looks Bad ass Bro
> > ...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

No glamorous updates to mine yet..  But, I did get to pull the tarp off it today and let it run a few minutes..  Gotta finish a 94' bigbody so I can tear back into the Glasshouse!  









Oh yeah, gotta get my Tru spokes and 5.20s on there with a quickness, them "super-swamper" derby tires are just killin me! :angry:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Mar 21 2011, 12:42 PM~20143445
> *Thank you bro!
> Thank you bro!
> Thank you bro!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 21 2011, 06:34 PM~20145611
> *No glamorous updates to mine yet..   But, I did get to pull the tarp off it today and let it run a few minutes..   Gotta finish a 94' bigbody so I can tear back into the Glasshouse!
> 
> 
> ...



nice set of rides brother.... that panel kicks ass


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Mar 21 2011, 01:07 AM~20140345
> *heres a lil eye candy for the glass house family see you at the glass house fest
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 21 2011, 08:02 PM~20145912
> *nice set of rides brother.... that panel kicks ass
> *


lol. Thanks homie, I don't know what I'm thinking, trying to build 2 cars I love at the same time... :loco: Finding parts for both of em is fun too.. :happysad: I did get the swamp cooler last week though!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Mar 21 2011, 01:42 PM~20143445
> *Thank you bro!
> Thank you bro!
> Thank you bro!
> ...


 got more pics of your car? I want to see it laid.. locked up, and the trunk,
and the top up! under the hood is optional..lol :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

ANYONE NEED INTERIOR PARTS FROM A 76? DASH AND SEATS ARE AVAILIBLE. Dash is burgandy and cracked. Seats are white, (w/ a gold pearl) a few small tears. Factory wheel is also cracked, but repairable. PM me for any more info.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Mar 22 2011, 09:57 AM~20151017
> *ANYONE NEED INTERIOR PARTS FROM A 76? DASH AND SEATS ARE AVAILIBLE. Dash is burgandy and cracked. Seats are white, (w/ a gold pearl) a few small tears. Factory wheel is also cracked, but repairable. PM me for any more info.
> *


pics :0


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

MY DAD'S RIDE IN HIS TIME THIS PICTURE WAS TAKEN IN VAN NUYS,CA...IN 1







989??


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

ANOTHER OF HIS RIDES 74' CAPRICE


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

THERE'S MORE....GOT TO LOOK FOR THEM.,..


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

THIS IS MINE.....


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 22 2011, 08:04 PM~20154591
> *THIS IS MINE.....
> 
> 
> ...


that molding is a nice touch


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 22 2011, 06:03 PM~20154580
> *ANOTHER OF HIS RIDES 74' CAPRICE
> 
> 
> ...


nice blinds :cheesy:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Mar 22 2011, 06:47 PM~20154972
> *that molding is a nice touch
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE.....


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 22 2011, 07:19 PM~20155375
> *nice blinds :cheesy:
> *


THANKS..THOSE BLINDS ARE GOING ON MINE....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 22 2011, 05:04 PM~20154591
> *THIS IS MINE.....
> 
> 
> ...


SHE LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 22 2011, 07:40 PM~20155603
> *SHE LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS YOU HOMIE....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 22 2011, 07:21 PM~20155405
> *THANKS..THOSE BLINDS ARE GOING ON MINE....
> *



nice.... had a set on my 74' years ago too


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 22 2011, 08:34 PM~20156335
> *nice.... had a set on my 74' years ago too
> *


WHAT BRAND....THESE ARE THE O.G. ONES...


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

...lookin' for skirts fellow G-house riders.. ..74' Impala. :x:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 22 2011, 08:51 PM~20156505
> *WHAT BRAND....THESE ARE THE O.G. ONES...
> *


don't remember.... that was along time ago.... wish I would kept a set


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

...... ouch time to pull them windows out and start the healing process
:happysad:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 23 2011, 12:15 PM~20160567
> *...... ouch time to pull them windows out and start the healing process
> :happysad:
> *


 :wow: x2 Luckily it seems pretty minimal.. :yes:


----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT+Mar 20 2011, 08:40 PM~20138612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmmmmmmmm! Put a lot of work into it. :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 23 2011, 11:53 AM~20160838
> *:wow: x2 Luckily it seems pretty minimal.. :yes:
> *


yea fucking vinal tops are sponges...the longer it's there the worse it gets....


sucks too cuz the vinal looks real good on them too


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 22 2011, 06:50 PM~20155761
> *THANKS YOU HOMIE....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 23 2011, 12:53 PM~20160838
> *:wow: x2 Luckily it seems pretty minimal.. :yes:
> *


Fuckin right... I've seen your thread... Holy shat. This car has been in New England it's whole life, so I was expecting waaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy worse! Check these pics of the passenger side. NOT TOO SHABBY!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 23 2011, 12:15 PM~20160567
> *...... ouch time to pull them windows out and start the healing process
> :happysad:
> *


AND THEM 1/4`S TOO :wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Mar 23 2011, 09:32 PM~20164986
> *Fuckin right... I've seen your thread... Holy shat. This car has been in New England it's whole life, so I was expecting waaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy worse! Check these pics of the passenger side. NOT TOO SHABBY!!
> 
> 
> ...


NOT BAD!  
SNOW CHEWS RIGHT THRU THESE CARS!
THIS ONE LOOKS TO BE IN GOOD SHAPE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

your next step is to take them skirts off and feel around the whole wheelwell edge.... and look under the rocker trim....


doesn't look too bad... you caught it just alittle late but not too late... :happysad:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Mar 23 2011, 10:27 AM~20159864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What would you pros suggest to strip this top? Sanding, or Aircraft Stripper?? Obviously, I don't wanna warp this mofo...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Mar 24 2011, 06:52 AM~20167468
> *What would you pros suggest to strip this top? Sanding, or Aircraft Stripper?? Obviously, I don't wanna warp this mofo...
> *


Aircraft stripper takes that old lacquer paint off with ease.. I was surprised how quickly I stripped the trunk lid! 1/4's took a few coats, roof wasn't bad at all..


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 24 2011, 03:31 AM~20167194
> *your next step is to take them skirts off and feel around the whole wheelwell edge.... and look under the rocker trim....
> doesn't look too bad... you caught it just alittle late but not too late...  :happysad:
> 
> *


Yeah dude.... Wheel wells... I don't even wanna fuck with, so two lower quarters are goin right on this thing.


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bristol St_@Mar 23 2011, 01:18 PM~20161540
> *Dammmmmmmmmm! Put a lot of work into it. :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 looking good primo
:thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 22 2011, 06:03 PM~20154580
> *ANOTHER OF HIS RIDES 74' CAPRICE
> 
> 
> ...


 lol check out Martin inhaling all the exhaust fumes back in the day! 
Im loving them mini blinds..


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 24 2011, 01:22 PM~20170158
> *lol check out Martin inhaling all the exhaust fumes back in the day!
> Im loving them mini blinds..
> *


I WAS BORN A GLASSHOUSE MAN....


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 24 2011, 08:19 PM~20172230
> *I WAS BORN A GLASSHOUSE MAN....
> *


lol


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/2276952300.html


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Mine at Woodland last year


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2011, 09:34 PM~20173645
> *:0 http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/2276952300.html
> *


 :wow: x2 I'm really surprised at their wheel choice considering the Laffy Taffy paint scheme.. :happysad:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2011, 08:34 PM~20173645
> *:0 http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/2276952300.html
> *


oh shit.....


:roflmao: :roflmao: 



WTF......I see saul's new signature in the future...

76 impala pink and purple on truspokes :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

will fit 71-76 Impala & 74-76 caprice

Great condition Stainless perfect. No cracks in fiberglass points or in paint

$75 plus shipping




















> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Mar 23 2011, 12:24 AM~20158146
> *...lookin' for skirts fellow G-house riders..  ..74' Impala. :x:
> *


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5304/5557417357_0910b90403_b.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<a href=\'http://definition.bigcartel.com\' target=\'_blank\'>SHOP NOW!</a>​*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Mar 24 2011, 08:46 PM~20173788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no shit? pop's put you on guard duty before you could walk..


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 24 2011, 08:34 PM~20173645
> *:0 http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/2276952300.html
> *


Ay guey! :wow:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 24 2011, 11:23 PM~20175562
> *Outstanding..
> no shit? pop's put you on guard duty before you could walk..
> *


LOL


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Morning hump


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Mar 24 2011, 09:53 PM~20175297
> *will fit 71-76 Impala & 74-76 caprice
> 
> Great condition Stainless perfect. No cracks in fiberglass points or in paint
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 25 2011, 06:56 AM~20176562
> *Morning hump
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 24 2011, 07:46 PM~20173788
> *Mine at Woodland last year
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOVE IT :cheesy:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Mar 24 2011, 09:46 PM~20173788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 24 2011, 08:46 PM~20173788
> *Mine at Woodland last year
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: BIGTITO64, the Ghouse is :nicoderm: ing very nice.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 25 2011, 06:56 AM~20176562
> *Morning hump
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Vayzfinest, the frame is :nicoderm: ing sweet. I had a 79 Chevy Stepside painted Starburst blue; looks like this color; beautiful color.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 25 2011, 11:30 AM~20177862
> *:wave: Vayzfinest, the frame is  :nicoderm: ing sweet. I had a 79 Chevy Stepside painted Starburst blue; looks like this color; beautiful color.
> *


Thanks, it's actually powdercoated. Silver with "sparkle" base followed by candy blue and clear.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 25 2011, 06:56 AM~20176562
> *Morning hump
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 25 2011, 01:16 PM~20179515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: REAL NICE


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Mar 25 2011, 10:30 AM~20177862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*i'm not really a bleu fan, but this color is really nice. any pics of the ride????*


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 25 2011, 03:16 PM~20179515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice look


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 25 2011, 08:56 AM~20176562
> *Morning hump
> 
> 
> ...



I SEE YOU CHARLIE  THAT IS A HOT COLOR BIG HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS CAR OUT IN THE STREET! JK GONNA B GOIN HARD THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Mar 25 2011, 03:10 PM~20179474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks homie, body is still underconstruc


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 25 2011, 02:16 PM~20179515
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice brother.... you can ask topdogg to erase your for sale topic now


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cln84703_@Mar 25 2011, 04:42 PM~20179956
> *I SEE YOU CHARLIE   THAT IS A HOT COLOR BIG HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS CAR OUT IN THE STREET! JK GONNA B GOIN HARD THIS YEAR  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie, I'm still looking for a body and paint man...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 25 2011, 03:50 PM~20180018
> *very nice brother.... you can ask topdogg to erase your for sale topic now
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

If anybody lookin to trade a rag glass house for a clean hopper.hit me up.I got a 1997 lincoln town car everything brand new....street hopper doing 60 ....its on my avatar. For more pics hit me up


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 25 2011, 02:16 PM~20179515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is sweet bro...looking to get one for my '74, where'd u get it?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 25 2011, 03:48 PM~20180000
> *:biggrin:  Wut ups
> Damnnn that's bad as fk
> Thanks homie, body is still underconstruc
> ...



nice cart... look's like mine


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Mar 25 2011, 04:58 PM~20180475
> *that shit is sweet bro...looking to get one for my '74, where'd u get it?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Mar 25 2011, 04:58 PM~20180475
> *that shit is sweet bro...looking to get one for my '74, where'd u get it?
> *


Glory grills...customgrills.com


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

my new toy :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Mar 25 2011, 05:11 PM~20180562
> * my new toy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 25 2011, 08:56 AM~20176562
> *Morning hump
> 
> 
> ...


sweet color man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 25 2011, 04:16 PM~20179515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks badass man.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Mar 25 2011, 05:11 PM~20180562
> * my new toy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yea..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Mar 25 2011, 07:11 PM~20180562
> * my new toy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sweet toy man.


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 25 2011, 02:16 PM~20179515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! :wow:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 25 2011, 02:16 PM~20179515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that shits is tight makes the 74 look more chingon


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Pickin this up n the morin fully wrap frame needs some touch up work then headin to power coatin finally been waitin to do some work to the house


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Any 76 front end 4sale on my way to Fresno I could mayb pick up on my way from LA


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Finally got the right side turn signal for my '74...thanks to heart of the city :thumbsup:..also wanna thank loco louie for hooking it up with some spare parts, a couple of kool kats :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> :wow: where can i get these!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Mar 25 2011, 10:08 PM~20181851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thankyou all ! i'll do my best to make tha glasshouse family happy ! :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 25 2011, 08:52 PM~20182262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!! Some double square lights would throw it over the top IMO! :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> > :wow: where can i get these!!!!!! :wow:
> 
> 
> there was a dude on here who was making some repro ones. Cant remember the pricing or if they are still in the works or not.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 25 2011, 08:21 PM~20181977
> *fuck yea..
> *



x75......fuck yea.... that mug is cool.... rim it and roll it


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

JUST DOUBLE CHECKIN 73 impala FRAME IS THE SAME AS 75 CAPRICE RIGHT?? :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1+Mar 25 2011, 05:28 PM~20180286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WISH I KNEW, THOSE ARE THE OG's


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 25 2011, 10:52 PM~20182262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that pic is wicked man.


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

I need info ASAP pls 73 impala frame will match 75 caprice frame makin sure I didn't fuck up


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 26 2011, 07:04 AM~20184610
> *:0
> I WISH I KNEW, THOSE ARE THE OG's
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Mar 26 2011, 12:23 PM~20186079
> *I need info ASAP pls 73 impala frame will match 75 caprice frame makin sure I didn't fuck up
> *


dont think so, something about the bumper supports being different


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 25 2011, 08:52 PM~20182262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Mar 26 2011, 05:26 PM~20187906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice...............


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Mar 26 2011, 04:26 PM~20187906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gimme some time I'll b joinin u shortly :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannyp+Mar 26 2011, 01:23 PM~20186079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct. The bumper mounts are 100% different. Other things may be incorrect but the bumpers mounts are enough of a pain in the ass so it's not worth it.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Double post.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

*edit- double post


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey dudes... I have this up for sale. 1976 Caprice Classic steering wheel. Shoot me an offer. It will be shipped from 02904. Thanks


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

TJONES 

I GOT LUCKY AND FOUND THESE YESTERDAY IN THE OLD CAR GM YARD IN OXNARD.


























































































THESE ARE FOR SALE 2ND GENERATION T TOPS IN PERFECT CONDITION EVEN THE ALL THE WEATHERSTRIPPING IS PERFECT NO NEED TO BUY . LET ME KNOW CHEAP ENOUGH NOT TO NEED A HOME LOAN :biggrin:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Mar 27 2011, 08:53 AM~20191651
> *TJONES
> 
> I GOT LUCKY  AND FOUND THESE  YESTERDAY IN THE OLD CAR GM YARD IN OXNARD.
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 24 2011, 09:46 PM~20173788
> *Mine at Woodland last year
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin beautiful in the sun!!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Mar 27 2011, 10:53 AM~20191651
> *TJONES
> 
> I GOT LUCKY  AND FOUND THESE  YESTERDAY IN THE OLD CAR GM YARD IN OXNARD.
> ...


very cool man.
That birdie poop on the far one? lol


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Mar 27 2011, 07:53 AM~20191651
> *TJONES
> 
> I GOT LUCKY  AND FOUND THESE  YESTERDAY IN THE OLD CAR GM YARD IN OXNARD.
> ...


 :0 NICE FIND BRO


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 26 2011, 10:26 PM~20190441
> *Correct. The bumper mounts are 100% different. Other things may be incorrect but the bumpers mounts are enough of a pain in the ass so it's not worth it.
> *


:banghead: So I just confirmed 73 does not line up!! Bumper mounts - rear is also different according the measurin tape !!! So much for that  Homies Hydrulics here I come!!! :sprint:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Mar 27 2011, 09:53 AM~20191651
> *TJONES
> 
> I GOT LUCKY  AND FOUND THESE  YESTERDAY IN THE OLD CAR GM YARD IN OXNARD.
> ...


very nice! TIMS A GOOD SELLER, I BOUGHT HIS LAST SET OF T TOPS FROM HIM, HE`S ALWAYS FINDING THE GOOD PARTS!


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 25 2011, 05:52 PM~20180039
> *Thanks homie, I'm still looking for a body and paint man...
> *


holla at me!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 27 2011, 08:12 PM~20195297
> *very nice! TIMS A GOOD SELLER, I BOUGHT HIS LAST SET OF T TOPS FROM HIM, HE`S ALWAYS  FINDING THE GOOD PARTS!
> *


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Ttmft


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Mar 12 2011, 07:01 PM~20076991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE THE SAME SET OF T TOPS FOR A GLASS HOUSE FOR SALE. NICE SHAPE, HAVE THE HARDWARE TOO
500.00 CASH GETS THEM


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: hello from my homie heartofthacity



Just hit me up if u gta ? For him


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 28 2011, 03:38 PM~20202880
> *:wave: hello from my homie heartofthacity
> Just hit me up if u gta ? For him
> *


 TELL HIM HELLO FOR ME..


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 28 2011, 04:28 PM~20203276
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 02:25 PM~20202773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need 1 of those 

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Mar 28 2011, 04:44 PM~20203403
> *I need 1 of those
> 
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 your in luck, the models company amt just did a repop of this 76, so the hobby shops will have em for $20.. I got mine when it was a collectible and ended up paying 3 
times that much...


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 05:14 PM~20204108
> *your in luck, the models company amt just did a repop of this 76, so the hobby shops will have em for $20.. I got mine when it was a collectible and ended up paying 3
> times that much...
> *


Need 1 hook up like urs!!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 03:25 PM~20202773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wgutierrez (Feb 19, 2009)

looking for driver and pass side interior quarter window panels. if any has em in good to fair condition pm me.... thanx


----------



## lil dean (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 02:25 PM~20202773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: nice


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wgutierrez_@Mar 28 2011, 10:26 PM~20206155
> *looking for driver and pass side interior quarter window panels. if any has em  in good to fair condition pm me.... thanx
> *


I HAVE A PAIR IN NICE CONDITION
PM ME


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 28 2011, 05:38 PM~20202880
> *:wave: hello from my homie heartofthacity
> Just hit me up if u gta ? For him
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 25 2011, 08:56 AM~20176562
> *Morning hump
> 
> 
> ...


lookin damn good charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm baaaaaaaaaack!!!! My extended vacation is over I guess :roflmao: I know everybody missed me, judging by my inbox that is bursting at the seams uffin: thanks everybody :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: so what did I miss


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

im lookin' for the hardware to mount my skirts, can anyone help me?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 29 2011, 10:19 AM~20209591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


welcome back homie :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 03:25 PM~20202773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: Waddup homie! Stop teasing me with those models and sell me one! Or trade me one! U know I'm good for it :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Mar 29 2011, 11:10 AM~20210108
> *welcome back homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thank u thank u :wave: how u liking that corner marker light


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 29 2011, 11:14 AM~20210141
> *Thank u thank u :wave: how u liking that corner marker light
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

TOOK MINE TO A LIL CRUISE IN POMONA 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Mar 29 2011, 11:08 AM~20210086
> *im lookin' for the hardware to mount my skirts, can anyone help me?
> *


U know I got u covered big dogg


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Door jams just got painted


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 29 2011, 11:33 AM~20210329
> *U know I got u covered big dogg
> *


I need the clips that go in the wheel well of the quarter panel, the right and left side...let me know how much


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a double hump crossmember if anybody needs one :wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> Ay ima print this pic and frame it up on my wall :wow: :wow:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Mar 29 2011, 11:44 AM~20210399
> *Door jams just got painted
> 
> 
> ...


looking good...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannyp+Mar 28 2011, 06:36 PM~20204359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wass up doggy? hit me with a p.m.. maybe i can make you a 76?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Mar 29 2011, 11:44 AM~20210399
> *Door jams just got painted
> 
> 
> ...


I love the color..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Mar 29 2011, 11:44 AM~20210399
> *Door jams just got painted
> 
> 
> ...


I love the color..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Mar 29 2011, 11:44 AM~20210399
> *Door jams just got painted
> 
> 
> ...


Man I need a good painter up here :uh:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Mar 29 2011, 11:44 AM~20210399
> *Door jams just got painted
> 
> 
> ...


DOOD JOB HOMIE


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 29 2011, 03:07 PM~20211517
> *I love the color..
> *


thanks bro...its a stock 2001 Mazda color, it's looks bad ass in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 29 2011, 03:00 PM~20211478
> *
> *


THAT LOOKS BAD AZZZZZ!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 29 2011, 03:00 PM~20211478
> *
> *


  :wow: :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Mar 29 2011, 04:25 PM~20212045
> *thanks bro...its a stock 2001 Mazda color, it's looks bad ass in the sun :biggrin:
> *


Haha your car is part import :roflmao: just kidding


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Mar 29 2011, 01:08 PM~20210086
> *im lookin' for the hardware to mount my skirts, can anyone help me?
> *


http://www.fenderskirtdepot.com/
i think this place has them..
some where on there. lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity+Mar 29 2011, 12:19 PM~20209591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice shit man. that color is real nice


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ANYBODY SELLING A GLASSHOUSE IN THE PHX AZ AREA???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 29 2011, 10:19 AM~20209591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


welcome back lil bro,now no gettin into trouble :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 28 2011, 02:20 PM~20201816
> *I HAVE THE SAME SET OF T TOPS FOR A GLASS HOUSE FOR SALE. NICE SHAPE, HAVE THE HARDWARE TOO
> 500.00 CASH GETS THEM
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Mar 29 2011, 07:47 PM~20213647
> *welcome back man.
> *


Thanks man :biggrin: I have a whole lot of catching up to do so if anybody needs stuff or hit me up for stuff earlier hit me up again cuz I just cleared my inbox :thumbsup: thanks again to everybody who hit me up while I was *cough cough gone!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 29 2011, 09:06 PM~20214439
> *welcome back lil bro,now no gettin into trouble  :biggrin:
> *


No comment :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

(Edited for Content)
I gotta give it up to one of the craziest back windows that makes one of the most stylish of tail ends..  Old pic...









Even though I knew where a raghouse body was and the amount of rot on my 1/4's, GOTTA have a GLASSHOUSE!! THe roof and trunk make that whole car... A House of Glass with very little "blindspots" 


*TRU≡SPOKE*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 29 2011, 11:58 PM~20215904
> *(Edited for Content)
> I gotta give it up to one of the craziest back windows that makes one of the most stylish of tail ends..  Old pic...
> 
> ...


I second that!  that and a boat tail Riviera are a b!itch to find replacement rear glass for lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm probably gonna trade one of my 7trey rags for a 75 rag house!!! I've been Wanting one of those for years :biggrin: ill get pics up as soon as I close the deal..heres a sneak peak tho. I ain't worried about the dented header panel, missing grille or the missing rear corner cuz I have mint ogs and both chrome and sport mirrors ready to go


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 29 2011, 04:00 PM~20211478
> *
> *


YOU KILLIN'EM USO!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 30 2011, 05:48 AM~20216600
> *YOU KILLIN'EM USO!
> *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Mar 29 2011, 10:30 AM~20210298
> *TOOK MINE TO A LIL CRUISE IN POMONA
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


SHE LOOKING NICE :wow:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

for those of you that dont frequent the for sale forum, im selling my G-House, im willing to trade for a 2000 or newer Toyota Tacoma, preferably a Pre-Runner, i have cash to put on top of the trade if necessary  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=584535&st=80


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Mar 26 2011, 05:26 PM~20187906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 30 2011, 04:27 PM~20221076
> *for those of you that dont frequent the for sale forum, im selling my G-House, im willing to trade for a 2000 or newer Toyota Tacoma, preferably a Pre-Runner, i have cash to put on top of the trade if necessary
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=584535&st=80
> *


 :0 good luck with the sale! ...Thats one bad ass 74!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT+Mar 29 2011, 05:02 PM~20212301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fam!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 30 2011, 05:27 PM~20221076
> *for those of you that dont frequent the for sale forum, im selling my G-House, im willing to trade for a 2000 or newer Toyota Tacoma, preferably a Pre-Runner, i have cash to put on top of the trade if necessary
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=584535&st=80
> *


that trunk will hold more than a truck! 
one time we ordered a new washer from sears,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the wanted 50/60 bucks to deliver it, and they are only down the street, at the time a had my maroon 76(not the red one) you should have see the look on those guys, when i set that washer in the trunk! shit, i could almost close the deck lid too i had so much room :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 30 2011, 09:06 PM~20223824
> *that trunk will hold more than a truck!
> one time we ordered a new washer from sears,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the wanted 50/60 bucks to deliver it, and they are only down the street, at the time a had my maroon 76(not the red one) you should have see the look on those guys, when i set that washer in the trunk! shit, i could almost close the deck lid too i had so much room :biggrin:
> *


cant carry ladders in the trunk :happysad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what you need is a glasshouse wagon then johnny :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 30 2011, 10:21 PM~20224567
> *what you need is a glasshouse wagon then johnny :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 29 2011, 12:26 PM~20210729
> *I have a double hump crossmember if anybody needs one :wave:
> *


How much u want for it? Still waiting on those 76 parts?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 30 2011, 10:32 PM~20224647
> *:cheesy:
> *



hmmmm....... now you got me thinking....76 caprice wagon with ttops and tru's
:cheesy: 


would be a sick old school suv


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@Mar 30 2011, 10:42 PM~20224721
> *How much u want for it? Still waiting on those 76 parts?
> *


I'm on it homie, I just got back on the site and its been pouring up here like crazy but I wrote down your order  I want $100+exact shipping for the cross member


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 30 2011, 10:21 PM~20224567
> *what you need is a glasshouse wagon then johnny :biggrin:
> *


I'm thinking about picking up this clean ass 73 Caprice wagon or 72 Chevelle wagon to do stuff like that too :biggrin: the Caprice does swallow up a lot of parts and people always look amazed as stuff disappears into the trunk but some things(like Roam's rocker trim) wont fit lol


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 31 2011, 12:50 AM~20225317
> *I'm on it homie, I just got back on the site and its been pouring up here like crazy but I wrote down your order   I want $100+exact shipping for the cross member
> *


Put that double hump in with that order. We'll take it.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@Mar 31 2011, 12:56 AM~20225337
> *Put that double hump in with that order. We'll take it.
> *


Hey werent u guys supposed to hit me up last weekend? I sold the header emblem Sunday cuz I didn't hear from u. I might have another one


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 31 2011, 12:59 AM~20225347
> *Hey werent u guys supposed to hit me up last weekend? I sold the header emblem Sunday cuz I didn't hear from u. I might have another one
> *


I think the prices might've went up for flaking on me :twak: :twak:


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 31 2011, 12:59 AM~20225347
> *Hey werent u guys supposed to hit me up last weekend? I sold the header emblem Sunday cuz I didn't hear from u. I might have another one
> *


Yeah we did. We text u on monday. see if u got another one.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@Mar 31 2011, 01:02 AM~20225357
> *Yeah we did. We text u on monday. see if u got another one.
> *


Umm Monday isn't the weekend lol! But hit me up before Friday with a date so I can have everything ready for u guys. U gonna bring the GLASSHOUSE too? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 30 2011, 10:39 PM~20224152
> *cant carry ladders in the trunk :happysad:
> *


gonna be a cable guy?

GETTERDONE! :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 31 2011, 12:58 AM~20225138
> *hmmmm....... now you got me thinking....76 caprice wagon with ttops and tru's
> :cheesy:
> would be a sick old school suv
> *


 :0 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: here we go


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Seen this one a few years back, had a fresh coat of paint on it and some 6x9's in the back.. might've been a 75..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 31 2011, 10:58 AM~20227602
> *Seen this one a few years back, had a fresh coat of paint on it and some 6x9's in the back.. might've been a 75..
> 
> 
> ...


A little wheel well trim, rocker trim, and skirts and that would be clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 31 2011, 07:26 AM~20226268
> *gonna be a cable guy?
> 
> GETTERDONE! :biggrin:
> *


Im an electrician, so a truck is really a necessity


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 31 2011, 12:49 PM~20227908
> *Im an electrician, so a truck is really a necessity
> *


CAN`T WORK WITHOUT ONE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 29 2011, 11:53 PM~20215886
> *No comment  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


Lol hey now :twak: lol u shoulda seen me tuesday,im amazed the caddy made that trip,positive terminal broke into like 6 pieces after work,swapped in,my new gold one n damn u can tell the difference :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 31 2011, 09:56 AM~20227170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Take off paneling n add 14s n id cruise it after tinting them windows to 5% like my daily :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

decisions.... decisions..... powercoated....or


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

.....NOS


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

GLASSHOUSE'S TTT


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 31 2011, 01:11 PM~20228450
> *CAN`T WORK WITHOUT ONE
> *


Trade for your tacoma :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 19 2010, 01:18 AM~16336169
> *Vic's from UCE
> 
> 
> ...


Ladies love glasshouses


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 31 2011, 02:31 PM~20228946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those jordans look like my sz :biggrin: gimme gimme


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 31 2011, 02:31 PM~20228946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like its even a question!!!! N.O.S. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 31 2011, 05:01 PM~20229945
> *like its even a question!!!! N.O.S. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 31 2011, 04:56 PM~20229911
> *Those jordans look like my sz  :biggrin: gimme gimme
> *


 :roflmao: 

lmao... didn't relize my foot got in the pic...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 31 2011, 01:58 AM~20225138
> *hmmmm....... now you got me thinking....76 caprice wagon with ttops and tru's
> :cheesy:
> would be a sick old school suv
> *


haha.
that would be sweet


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 31 2011, 06:06 PM~20230476
> *:roflmao:
> 
> lmao... didn't relize my foot got in the pic...
> *


I sees all  I like your style







:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 31 2011, 02:17 PM~20228856
> *Lol hey now :twak: lol u shoulda seen me tuesday,im amazed the caddy made that trip,positive terminal broke into like 6 pieces after work,swapped in,my new gold one n damn u can tell the difference  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn! Man your Lac is loud :roflmao:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

anybody sellin some uppers n lowers a arms for a 76 prerefarbly chromed already?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I've never seen a continental kit on something this small??!! :roflmao: looks like a diving board on this joint :uh: damn dog wouldn't move or stop trying to eat me thru the gate!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Feb 4 2010, 09:56 AM~16510094
> *pictures got deleated sorry to the guys who alredy seen it it has og 70k miles $7,500 im in san diego ca.there is a post of it under classifieds if you want to see more pics thanx
> 
> 
> ...


I remember seeing this car posted a while ago, who ended up with it? Stupid clean Caprice :wow: :wow:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 31 2011, 08:07 PM~20231424
> *Damn! Man your Lac is loud :roflmao:
> *


it aint my creepin car thats for sure :biggrin: 

fuckin nascar style exhaust on that beast u hear me roarin by  :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm gonna probably install an og 8 track back into my Caprice so I can bump that al green, and a rear window defroster cuz wiping my windows every 5 mins when it rains sucks!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 1 2011, 01:06 AM~20233737
> *I'm gonna probably install an og 8 track back into my Caprice so I can bump that al green, and a rear window defroster cuz wiping my windows every 5 mins when it rains sucks!
> *


yeah up here you need a good rear window defroster,makes me miss the olds that fucker worked great rear would be clear before the front could even try to start and thats with the windshield in the sun n the rear in the shade


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn I'm sleepy :420: gotta get up early and fill orders for my glasshouse homies....night night


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 1 2011, 01:11 AM~20233745
> *yeah up here you need a good rear window defroster,makes me miss the olds that fucker worked great rear would be clear before the front could even try to start and thats with the windshield in the sun n the rear in the shade
> *


Yea and I need to figure out how to fix my heater controls so I can have heat too...got some tinkering to do this weekend...oh and the gas gauge doesn't work either....yea I'm gonna be busy..... :420:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 1 2011, 01:22 AM~20233768
> *Yea and I need to figure out how to fix my heater controls so I can have heat too...got some tinkering to do this weekend...oh and the gas gauge doesn't work either....yea I'm gonna be busy..... :420:
> *


yeah you sure are :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

Just got it, and in need of some parts.  but thats the fun in building them :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Apr 1 2011, 06:27 AM~20234263
> *Just got it, and in need of some parts.  but thats the fun in building them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any rust?


lol j/k


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Apr 1 2011, 05:27 AM~20234263
> *Just got it, and in need of some parts.  but thats the fun in building them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


clean,looks good


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 06:14 PM~20204108
> *your in luck, the models company amt just did a repop of this 76, so the hobby shops will have em for $20.. I got mine when it was a collectible and ended up paying 3
> times that much...
> *


same here and i got a couple of them


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Apr 1 2011, 05:27 AM~20234263
> *Just got it, and in need of some parts.  but thats the fun in building them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Like McDonald's says "I'm lovin it!" :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 1 2011, 10:24 AM~20235882
> *Like McDonald's says "I'm lovin it!" :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: i knew that was coming :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:biggrin: wheres everybody @? Work? Lol


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 1 2011, 12:55 AM~20233706
> *I remember seeing this car posted a while ago, who ended up with it? Stupid clean Caprice  :wow:  :wow:
> *


I'M INTERESTED CALL ME IF YOU STILL GOT IT 760-556-8150 (GEORGE) :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 1 2011, 12:55 AM~20233706
> *I remember seeing this car posted a while ago, who ended up with it? Stupid clean Caprice  :wow:  :wow:
> *


I'M INTERESTED CALL ME IF YOU STILL GOT IT 760-556-8150 (GEORGE) :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm about to get my '74 G-house painted, but need some skirts 1st. Anyone selling? ...send me a PM. :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Apr 1 2011, 04:27 AM~20234263
> *Just got it, and in need of some parts.  but thats the fun in building them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CONGART HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 31 2011, 07:09 PM~20231440
> *anybody  sellin some  uppers n lowers a arms for a 76  prerefarbly chromed already?
> *


HIT UP 75 VERT BENNY


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 1 2011, 10:20 AM~20235850
> *same here and i got a couple of them
> *


Nice to finally meet u today homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 1 2011, 11:52 AM~20236434
> *I'm about to get my '74 G-house painted, but need some skirts 1st. Anyone selling?  ...send me a PM. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: got mounting clips too


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 1 2011, 01:54 PM~20237150
> *:wave: got mounting clips too
> *


:roflmao: your neighbors gonna wonder what you dealin one day bro,lol its all legal just chevy parts :biggrin: 

you on the go always with that business we gotta kick it again sometime though.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 1 2011, 02:23 PM~20237310
> *:roflmao: your neighbors gonna wonder what you dealin one day bro,lol its all legal just chevy parts  :biggrin:
> 
> you on the go always with that business we gotta kick it again sometime though.
> *


Lol yea, I had one neighbor ask me y I was carrying a stack of hub caps and rocker trim. They were amazed how much stuff I could fit in the glasshouses trunk :biggrin: maybe ill bring tha 74 Impala down to Olympia so u could check it out one of these days...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 1 2011, 02:28 PM~20237339
> *Lol yea, I had one neighbor ask me y I was carrying a stack of hub caps and rocker trim. They were amazed how much stuff I could fit in the glasshouses trunk :biggrin: maybe ill bring tha 74 Impala down to Olympia so u could check it out one of these days...
> *


saweet,although i like gettin outta town so i might just have to roll up there again,gettin new tires for the caddy soon,the fronts you seen that bitch eats em up :biggrin:


----------



## torrez74 (Oct 22, 2007)

1974 impala with a 76 front end clipp all the glass is good the car is complete!!! It has 13s and They DO FIT it has chome uppers all new bushing and balljoints!!! the interior is still clean it need carpet but the dash and seats are in good condition the steering column has been recently rebuilt!!! It was lifted but not no longer the rack is still in the car its set up for 2 pumps and 6 batt!!!! It has a new radior and i have a set of skirts for the car. No motor or tranny unless the price is right!!!! Any other questions shoot me a email the car is located in Roswell Nm and im asking 1500 obo!!!!!!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity+Apr 1 2011, 01:49 PM~20237120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man what you know about being up here in the hood... :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 1 2011, 04:14 PM~20237919
> *no doubt homie...we'll hook up again soon...
> man what you know about being up here in the hood...  :biggrin:
> *


He came thru earlier this week :thumbsup: sounded like Jeff Gordon when he rolled up too!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 1 2011, 12:52 PM~20236434
> *I'm about to get my '74 G-house painted, but need some skirts 1st. Anyone selling?  ...send me a PM. :biggrin:
> *


DO YOU NEED THE SKIRTS WITH THE WIDE TRIM?
I THINK A HAVE MINT SET
LET ME KNOW


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 1 2011, 06:19 PM~20238733
> *DO YOU NEED THE SKIRTS WITH THE WIDE TRIM?
> I THINK A HAVE MINT SET
> LET ME KNOW
> *


Naw he's got a 74 impala


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

I GOT A SET OF SKIRTS NO TRIM OR MOUNTING HARWARE


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Apr 1 2011, 03:16 PM~20236942
> *HIT UP 75 VERT BENNY
> *


thanks rich :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 1 2011, 03:54 PM~20237150
> *:wave: got mounting clips too
> *



how much you want for a set of the clips?
shoot a PM.


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 1 2011, 09:52 AM~20235288
> *any rust?
> lol j/k
> *


Ha ha very funny! You lucky its April fools day!!


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 1 2011, 11:24 AM~20235882
> *Like McDonald's says "I'm lovin it!" :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Apr 1 2011, 02:14 PM~20236932
> *CONGART HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 1 2011, 07:40 PM~20238897
> *Naw he's got a 74 impala
> *


maybe these are `72`s?
they have been in my storage for years
i only pay attention to the 75`/76 caprice parts that are in there


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Apr 1 2011, 06:27 AM~20234263
> *Just got it, and in need of some parts.  but thats the fun in building them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD FA SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I HAVE A BLACK 72 UPDATED TO THE 73 CLIP AND REAR BUMPER THAT WILL BE UP FOR SALE NEXT MONTH.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Apr 1 2011, 06:45 PM~20238931
> *I GOT A SET OF SKIRTS NO TRIM OR MOUNTING HARWARE
> *


Your skirts are naked then lol :roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Apr 1 2011, 09:58 PM~20240355
> *:biggrin:
> *


Lemme know what u need homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I HAVE A BLACK 72 UPDATED TO THE 73 CLIP AND REAR BUMPER THAT WILL BE UP FOR SALE NEXT MONTH.
[/quote]
Why'd u do that? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by torrez74_@Apr 1 2011, 04:12 PM~20237906
> *1974 impala with a 76 front end clipp all the glass is good the car is complete!!! It has 13s and They DO FIT it has chome uppers all new bushing and balljoints!!! the interior is still clean it need carpet but the dash and seats are in good condition the steering column has been recently rebuilt!!! It was lifted but not no longer the rack is still in the car its set up for 2 pumps and 6 batt!!!! It has a new radior and i have a set of skirts for the car. No motor or tranny unless the price is right!!!! Any other questions shoot me a email the car is located in Roswell Nm and im asking 1500 obo!!!!!!!
> *


Pictures? :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 1 2011, 10:19 PM~20240536
> *maybe these are `72`s?
> they have been in my storage for years
> i only pay attention to the 75`/76  caprice parts that are in there
> ...


Definitely '72s. 74s trim is higher up


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 2 2011, 10:25 AM~20242196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Double damn!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 2 2011, 10:25 AM~20242196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 2 2011, 12:25 PM~20242196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work man.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 1 2011, 04:17 PM~20237938
> *He came thru earlier this week :thumbsup: sounded like Jeff Gordon when he rolled up too!
> *


lol lots of parts cars i see up there,my daily could strip a few for some goodies.

i couldnt count how many rides i seen that are same bodystyle as my daily up there,but mine definitely would stand out from all of them,and thats without it running :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 1 2011, 04:14 PM~20237919
> *man what you know about being up here in the hood...  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao you aint been to the reservation yet have you :biggrin: 

nah its all good lil homie cool peoples


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 2 2011, 11:25 AM~20242196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damnn that's nice as fuck, is that the same copper color rag from a few pages back?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 2 2011, 06:25 PM~20242196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

where you at T?


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 1 2011, 01:54 PM~20237150
> *:wave: got mounting clips too
> *


$$$???PM!!!


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

looking for 74 caprice fender extensions


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

So here we go :biggrin:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

What u guys runnin on ur top arms 1"-1 1/2 haven't made a decision yet need info :dunno:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dannyp+Apr 2 2011, 05:10 PM~20243669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seen some running 2"


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence+Apr 2 2011, 12:31 PM~20242787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


depends on what kind of bullldawg stance you want, 5/8th you wont butterfly and looks stock all locked up, 1 to 1 1/2 is a good stance tho... be luvin that bulldawg stance look...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sventrechevyboi_@Apr 2 2011, 04:01 PM~20243640
> *looking for 74 caprice fender extensions
> *


I think heartofthacity might have some lol :wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> This is the life,brothers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 2 2011, 09:25 AM~20242196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PIC BIGMIKE :cheesy:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 2 2011, 08:03 PM~20244753
> *I think heartofthacity might have some lol :wave:
> *


imagine that, you was just showin those to me... :biggrin:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> > This is the life,brothers!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

No just any geek off tha streets can own a glasshouse, u gotta have








running thru your veins :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

And what do u call a Guy who owns more than one GLASSHOUSE?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Got my T-tops today! :cheesy: NOS set the guy had stored in his attic for 20+ years, came with the original box, bags for the glass, all the weatherstripping is still soft, plastic still on the frames,etc...

































Did a quick wipedown of the glass, gonna clean & condition everything tomorrow! :yes:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

T.Tops -Moon Roof which way should I go  Love them both


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 2 2011, 04:04 PM~20243893
> *Nice homie, good luck
> I seen some running 2"
> *


Plans r to ride this motha fucker as much as possible !!!!just No rain so mayb "1.5 " fuck it :rimshot:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Apr 2 2011, 04:13 PM~20243676
> *What u guys runnin on ur top arms 1"-1 1/2 haven't made a decision yet need info  :dunno:
> *


 just my opinion, I would go with 2 inch's and never have to worry about it again..
I have seen guys come out with 1/2 inch tuck. and then after a year or so they get all subconscious about there shit starting to butterfly... On my Cadillac it seams the 
passenger side always wanted to butterfly when locked up.. :uh: for me that is 
real No No.. after that 2 inch extension, no more butterfly.. 






















































My homeboy got this 76 for sale.. 
He has both skirts, just rebuilt the tranny, rebuilt the motor. new carb. new 
air condition pump, belts air blows cold. new radiator. it has all the molding except the the passanger rear body filler the body has been cleansed of all its dings
and he has not put 100 miles on it since the motor was done..
400 small block with electric window.. OG landau in need of some T.L.C..
$3.500 O.B.O.. hit up T.. and tell him Markie sent you.. I drove the car today,
It fuckin pur's real smooth...818-335-4015.. SO. CAL...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Complete 75 Impala grille trim


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74 Caprice and 75 Impala running lights


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 2 2011, 05:45 PM~20244102
> *man the res aint got nothing on the Highpoint and Rainier valley area in the 80's when i was growin up...
> *


Central district on mine homie


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 2 2011, 11:34 PM~20245811
> *Got my T-tops today!  :cheesy:  NOS set the guy had stored in his attic for 20+ years, came with the original box, bags for the glass, all the weatherstripping is still soft, plastic still on the frames,etc...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SCORE!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 3 2011, 12:49 AM~20246582
> *Central district on mine homie
> *


that's my second hood dawg, we moved from 17th and Cherry when i was 5 to west seattle


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 3 2011, 12:34 AM~20245811
> *Got my T-tops today!  :cheesy:  NOS set the guy had stored in his attic for 20+ years, came with the original box, bags for the glass, all the weatherstripping is still soft, plastic still on the frames,etc...
> 
> 
> ...


thats wicked man.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Apr 2 2011, 11:04 AM~20242659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 3 2011, 05:35 AM~20246851
> *that's my second hood dawg, we moved from 17th and Cherry when i was 5 to west seattle
> *


Deuce 0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 2 2011, 05:45 PM~20244102
> *man the res aint got nothing on the Highpoint and Rainier valley area in the 80's when i was growin up...
> 
> LMAO...
> ...


lmfao nah all the rez cops know me now so they just wave when i go rumbling by at 2am while the entire neighborhood is hatin me :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 2 2011, 11:34 PM~20245811
> *Got my T-tops today!  :cheesy:  NOS set the guy had stored in his attic for 20+ years, came with the original box, bags for the glass, all the weatherstripping is still soft, plastic still on the frames,etc...
> 
> 
> ...


what does it say on the box? corvette?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 2 2011, 10:34 PM~20245811
> *Got my T-tops today!  :cheesy:  NOS set the guy had stored in his attic for 20+ years, came with the original box, bags for the glass, all the weatherstripping is still soft, plastic still on the frames,etc...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 3 2011, 02:42 PM~20249114
> *what does it say on the box? corvette?
> *


thats what it looks like, as well as "H" body


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 3 2011, 04:42 PM~20249114
> *what does it say on the box? corvette?
> *


good eye man.
Looks like 74 commete?lol
and "A" body under that.
or"H"


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Apr 3 2011, 03:42 PM~20249114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha, yeah it says AH ComnETE "A" Body 73-77 Monte, Grand P, Skylark..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Set em on the roof today to get a visual, be awhile before I can start on it..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Another shot..can't wait to put em on..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats gonna look good man


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

so now what it called when you cut the whole middle section of the roof out. "hollywood"?
wondering how hard it is to do properly.
I think "fable creature" is the only recent pics ive seen of them. I know they are out there. 
anyone got pics?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Where u @ socalhopper??? Ain't seen u on here in a while? :dunno:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS IE "74 IMPALA TOUCH OF CLASS"


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 3 2011, 06:40 PM~20250314
> *Another shot..can't wait to put em on..
> 
> 
> ...



nice brother.....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Apr 3 2011, 07:12 PM~20251101
> *RARECLASS IE "74 IMPALA TOUCH OF CLASS"
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: REAL NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 3 2011, 06:54 PM~20250441
> *so now what it called when you cut the whole middle section of the roof out. "hollywood"?
> wondering how hard it is to do properly.
> I think "fable creature" is the only recent pics ive seen of them. I know they are out there.
> ...


im the fabel creature owner i have detail pics what would you like to know


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

alot of people just cut the middle section off and do all sorts of work for nothing 
my top actually works you can put it on and off i reenforced the crap out of it 
if you start replacing window frames you cant make it work 
i can sit on the window frame and the back piece without bowing or bending i weight 150 lbs


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Apr 3 2011, 08:32 PM~20251318
> *:wow: REAL NICE :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Finally pulled the passenger mirror off so I can put it on my 74. Man this was a pain in tha @ss cuz the donors car had power windows that were stuck up!! Well worth it tho :biggrin:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Apr 3 2011, 08:12 PM~20251101
> *RARECLASS IE "74 IMPALA TOUCH OF CLASS"
> 
> 
> ...


sick ass ride homie i got one also you really dont see these rare class


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Apr 3 2011, 07:50 PM~20250392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had this pic saved..


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 3 2011, 10:08 PM~20252381
> *Thanks, my 1st set of T-tops going on my 1st Glasshouse!
> Had this pic saved..
> 
> ...


cool as homie 
( the owner ) 
since 96 when they where building this car i loved the idea and ever since i never seen a glasshouses like that so i decided to make my but with a working top
here is mine not finished yet have A LOT MORE surprises coming but i will have it 95% for the FELIX car show


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 3 2011, 07:40 PM~20250314
> *Another shot..can't wait to put em on..
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK GOOD ON :biggrin:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 3 2011, 07:08 PM~20247743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Girl looks like Amy Winebottle!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Apr 3 2011, 10:41 PM~20252653
> *cool as homie
> ( the owner )
> since 96 when they where building this car i loved the idea and ever since i never seen a glasshouses like that so i decided to make my but with a working top
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Apr 3 2011, 10:41 PM~20252653
> *cool as homie
> ( the owner )
> since 96 when they where building this car i loved the idea and ever since i never seen a glasshouses like that so i decided to make my but with a working top
> ...


sick lookin glasshouse indeed,have more pics of it?


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Apr 3 2011, 09:20 PM~20251859
> *sick ass ride homie i got one also you really dont see these rare class
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Its 2:07am and glasshouses are still on my mind :420:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 4 2011, 02:07 AM~20253292
> *Its 2:07am and glasshouses are still on my mind :420:
> *


i think thats cause youre highly addicted to them lil bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Apr 3 2011, 08:12 PM~20251101
> *RARECLASS IE "74 IMPALA TOUCH OF CLASS"
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice ride


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 3 2011, 11:08 AM~20247743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 WOW!


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 4 2011, 12:43 AM~20253161
> *sick lookin glasshouse indeed,have more pics of it?
> *


not posting any till finished 
im doing some stuff to that it is going to make it a ONE OF A KIND and i don't want it getting out till im completely done


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pepes21+Apr 3 2011, 10:54 PM~20251533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im just thinkin about it a little more now. And the idea of taking it on and off is something that i liked. But have never seen it yet. I honestly dont know if i would ever do it. I still gotta finish my first project before i cut into anything else.

edit: and i know ive said it before. But your ride is badass man.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone got pictures of Glasshouse trunks with and without setup?


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 1 2011, 01:54 PM~20237150
> *:wave: got mounting clips too
> *


skirts & clips? ..how much for all?


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Apr 4 2011, 03:34 AM~20253349
> *:wow: nice ride
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Apr 4 2011, 07:43 AM~20254522
> *Anyone got pictures of Glasshouse trunks with and without setup?
> *


Can't wait for that book to come out 
Quick question is ther any Ghouses in that book??


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

ADDED THE LANDAU TRIMS BECAUSE KANDY N CHROME IS OUT HERE LAYING PATTERNS ON SOME OF OUR CARS MINE IS NEXT IN LINE........KEEP THEM EYES PEELED

THANKS TO PSTA FOR GETTING ME THE TRIMS AND TO H.A.P. FOR THE TIPS ON THE EMBLEMS :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 3 2011, 10:08 PM~20252381
> *Thanks, my 1st set of T-tops going on my 1st Glasshouse!
> Had this pic saved..
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE.....


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

NICE


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody need headlights rings?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 3 2011, 12:01 PM~20248274
> *lmfao nah all the rez cops know me now so they just wave when i go rumbling by at 2am while the entire neighborhood is hatin me  :biggrin:
> *


yea ur lucky they know you now or they's be pullin u over for not being able to see over the steering wheels....LMAO....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 4 2011, 03:22 PM~20257453
> *yea ur lucky they know you now or they's be pullin u over for not being able to see over the steering wheels....LMAO....
> *


whatchu talknbout willis :biggrin: 

lmfao i see over the steerin wheel just fine just wait till you see me in a suv :biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 4 2011, 03:22 PM~20257453
> *yea ur lucky they know you now or they's be pullin u over for not being able to see over the steering wheels....LMAO....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> One of my favs


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave: :wave: I have two square headlight 76 caprice clips for sale(header, trim, emblem, headlight buckets, and core support), who needs em?? :wave: :wave:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 4 2011, 04:40 PM~20258573
> *:wave: :wave: I have two square headlight 76 caprice clips for sale(header, trim, emblem, headlight buckets, and core support), who needs em?? :wave:  :wave:
> *


How much u think shippin will cost to 90706 LA CALIF :uh:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 4 2011, 01:58 PM~20256094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

Dis is my raghouse out in Hawaii. All gold 13s daytons.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 4 2011, 10:58 AM~20256094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 4 2011, 05:32 PM~20258503
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


you know i aint that short lil bro :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Apr 4 2011, 06:19 PM~20258968
> *How much u think shippin will cost to 90706 LA CALIF :uh:
> *


People keep telling me to check with greyhound on that, ill try to get a quote this week. Anybody else used that before?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Oct 30 2007, 09:23 AM~9113191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: x2


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 4 2011, 11:58 AM~20256094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GLASSHOUSE Brothers helping other brothers, I love it!!!  its crazy how many more pages we have than other posts like 71-73 impala Caprice too...<---That was random I know lol


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 2 2011, 09:34 PM~20245811
> *Got my T-tops today!  :cheesy:  NOS set the guy had stored in his attic for 20+ years, came with the original box, bags for the glass, all the weatherstripping is still soft, plastic still on the frames,etc...
> 
> 
> ...


how r the weatherstripping 1 peice all the way down the door jamb?? any instructions on how to put them on??


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

Lookin for the back passenger glass for a 75 caprice vert.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 4 2011, 10:58 AM~20256094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt yours hardtop how you put on the moldings on?


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AbU dAkI_@Apr 4 2011, 08:18 PM~20260203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS MOTHERFUCKER IS BADASS


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Apr 4 2011, 06:45 PM~20255591
> *Can't wait for that book  to come out
> Quick question is ther any Ghouses in that book??
> *


Thats cool!  
Yes sir, but unfortunatly its only one...The one featured is a 1976 Caprice Landau.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 4 2011, 07:58 PM~20256094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

wow blast from the past....lunatic put some work in to knock that job out... with the donor sections I got from chopper... fuckin sucks what  happened after all that work


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 4 2011, 05:40 PM~20258573
> *:wave: :wave: I have two square headlight 76 caprice clips for sale(header, trim, emblem, headlight buckets, and core support), who needs em?? :wave:  :wave:
> *



I hope one of those clips aren't mine? Been waiting for you to tell me when you got them ready so we can pick up that clip, radiator support and double hump tranny support. :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@Apr 4 2011, 11:33 PM~20262070
> *I hope one of those clips aren't mine? Been waiting for you to tell me when you got them ready so we can pick up that clip, radiator support and double hump tranny support.  :biggrin:
> *


Ok so I have 1.5 lol :biggrin: lemme know what day this weekend works for u guys


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 12:19 AM~20262253
> *Ok so I have 1.5 lol :biggrin: lemme know what day this weekend works for u guys
> *


Lol... Jus get a hold of us when they are ready to go. And we'll head up there.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 12:19 AM~20262253
> *Ok so I have 1.5 lol :biggrin: lemme know what day this weekend works for u guys
> *


lol stay outta trouble remember :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Im gonna be messing with my gas gauge today, hopefully I can get it working cuz guesstimating all of the time ain't cutting it :uh: I already changed the fuel sending unit and grounded it like factory but nothing changed, its still stuck on 'E'. I grabbed another gauge from a car that was working and I'm gonna slap it on and c what happens. Anyone else been thru this before? :dunno:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 4 2011, 01:58 PM~20256094
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: 

Post pics when its done!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 4 2011, 09:58 PM~20260721
> *People keep telling me to check with greyhound on that, ill try to get a quote this week. Anybody else used that before?
> *


un bolt it. it will ship better, and not damage the headlight assembly. that`s stuff only plastic.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Apr 4 2011, 10:04 PM~20260786
> *how r the weatherstripping 1 peice all the way down the door jamb??  any instructions on how to put them on??
> *


i`m sure these install in the same as the og ones


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Apr 4 2011, 10:04 PM~20260786
> *how r the weatherstripping 1 peice all the way down the door jamb??  any instructions on how to put them on??
> *


I HAVE AN OG SET OF T TOPS 1st SERIES TO SELL.
these are are a little different than the american sunroof brand


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 09:27 AM~20264148
> *Im gonna be messing with my gas gauge today, hopefully I can get it working cuz guesstimating all of the time ain't cutting it :uh: I already changed the fuel sending unit and grounded it like factory but nothing changed, its still stuck on 'E'. I grabbed another gauge from a car that was working and I'm gonna slap it on and c what happens. Anyone else been thru this before?  :dunno:
> *


check your fuse homie, that happened to my drop, and all i did to get it working again was remove the fuse, ohm checked it, it was good, put it back in and the guage worked again....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 4 2011, 04:00 PM~20257736
> *whatchu talknbout willis  :biggrin:
> 
> lmfao i see over the steerin wheel just fine just wait till you see me in a suv  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO, that'll be a problem for sure... can anyone say yellow pages.... :roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 5 2011, 11:00 AM~20264768
> *check your fuse homie, that happened to my drop, and all i did to get it working again was remove the fuse, ohm checked it, it was good, put it back in and the guage worked again....
> *


Ok ill be right back!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 5 2011, 10:32 AM~20264175
> *:wow:
> 
> Post pics when its done!!!!
> *


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

ttt wazup glasshouse family


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I changed that gauge fuse but nothing happened. Out comes the dash now


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Apr 5 2011, 12:38 PM~20265854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait til mine's done


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 5 2011, 03:07 PM~20266410
> *Can't wait til mine's done
> *



x2


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Some progress pics of my RAGHOUSE.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 5 2011, 11:01 AM~20264790
> *LMAO, that'll be a problem for sure... can anyone say yellow pages.... :roflmao:
> *


i might be gettin an expedition here soon,depends on what happens,if so the seville goin bye bye and im gettin the expedition,already painted and just gonna need to find a set of rims for it to set it off,oh and its 2wd so ima have to save up my pennies and see about a static drop,oh bout 2 inches is fine :biggrin:

and ive driven it before and have no problems seeing at all


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:0


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 5 2011, 04:33 PM~20267112
> *Some progress pics of my RAGHOUSE.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homez... that paint job is sick!!!! :wow:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 5 2011, 04:33 PM~20267112
> *Some progress pics of my RAGHOUSE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 5 2011, 06:33 PM~20267112
> *Some progress pics of my RAGHOUSE.
> 
> 
> ...


wicked patterns man


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY+Apr 5 2011, 05:48 PM~20267713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 5 2011, 07:12 PM~20268527
> *wicked patterns man
> *



x2..... looks sick bro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 5 2011, 04:33 PM~20267112
> *Some progress pics of my RAGHOUSE.
> 
> 
> ...


i like :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 5 2011, 05:33 PM~20267112
> *Some progress pics of my RAGHOUSE.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a winner


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 10:27 AM~20264148
> *Im gonna be messing with my gas gauge today, hopefully I can get it working cuz guesstimating all of the time ain't cutting it :uh: I already changed the fuel sending unit and grounded it like factory but nothing changed, its still stuck on 'E'. I grabbed another gauge from a car that was working and I'm gonna slap it on and c what happens. Anyone else been thru this before?  :dunno:
> *


This may sound dumb, but there were TWO WIRES connected @ the gas tank, right?


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

:worship: Glasshouse fest :boink:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 5 2011, 04:33 PM~20267112
> *Some progress pics of my RAGHOUSE.
> 
> 
> ...


sssssssiiiiiiiicccccccccccckkkkkkkkkk


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Apr 5 2011, 10:20 PM~20270575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, I appreciate the comments :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 5 2011, 03:33 PM~20267112
> *Some progress pics of my RAGHOUSE.
> 
> 
> ...


SHE LOOKING BADASSSSSSSSSSSS MARIO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Apr 6 2011, 08:28 AM~20272797
> *SHE LOOKING BADASSSSSSSSSSSS MARIO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Rich, remember your the one that got me into the "houses" when you had yours  :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 6 2011, 06:37 AM~20272219
> *This may sound dumb, but there were TWO WIRES connected @ the gas tank, right?
> *


Naw just the ground wire. There were 3 hoses running to the tank


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 6 2011, 07:30 AM~20272816
> *Thanks Rich, remember your the one that got me into the "houses" when you had yours    :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 5 2011, 05:33 PM~20267112
> *Some progress pics of my RAGHOUSE.
> 
> 
> ...



Badass, we might end up looking like twins
What color u doing UR top?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 6 2011, 11:43 AM~20273775
> *Naw just the ground wire. There were 3 hoses running to the tank
> *


How many lines u got coming out Ur sendin unit,?? 2 or 3


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 6 2011, 01:07 PM~20274575
> *How many lines u got coming out Ur sendin unit,?? 2 or 3
> *


I'm pretty sure it was three cuz I have ac


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

still aint figured it out yet?


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 6 2011, 11:57 AM~20274508
> *Badass, we might end up looking like twins
> What color u doing UR top?
> 
> ...



oh boy


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 6 2011, 01:07 PM~20274575
> *How many lines u got coming out Ur sendin unit,?? 2 or 3
> *


Yea three


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 6 2011, 05:38 PM~20276381
> *Yea three
> *


:wave: get some more work done on strippin down the storage collection of glasshouses today?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 5 2011, 04:33 PM~20267112
> *Some progress pics of my RAGHOUSE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 5 2011, 05:33 PM~20267112
> *Some progress pics of my RAGHOUSE.
> 
> 
> ...


NOT MY COLOR BUT DAAAAAAAAAMN THAT'S A CLEAN RAG LOOKING REAL WET WELL PUT TOGETHER..GOOD JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 









I HAVE A RAGHOUSE GOING UP FOR SALE AFTER MAY 15th WHEN I FINISH THAT 71 RAG.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Got to cruise the HOUSE for a lil' today! 4 miles to the gas station and back.. So what if I didn't have any taillights, rear bumper, seatbelts, or back glass... It felt GOOD to ride again, can't wait to put duals on er'... :naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 6 2011, 06:00 PM~20276568
> *:wave: get some more work done on strippin down the storage collection of glasshouses today?
> *


I will be tomorrow lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 6 2011, 07:59 PM~20277972
> *Got to cruise the HOUSE for a lil' today!  4 miles to the gas station and back.. So what if I didn't have any taillights, rear bumper, seatbelts, or back glass... It felt GOOD to ride again, can't wait to put duals on er'... :naughty:
> *


Damn I can barely make it down my street without the police busting a u-turn and following my ass, and here u go riding four miles with no lights, glass, seat belts, and sitting of a damn milk crate  wtf??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Waddup Jamie!! :wave:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

1900 PAGES!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 6 2011, 10:23 PM~20278291
> *Damn I can barely make it down my street without the police busting a u-turn and following my ass, and here u go riding four miles with no lights, glass, seat belts, and sitting of a damn milk crate  wtf??
> *


haha.. aint that a bitch. 
as for your gas gauge. I think if you ground that one wire it should go to full.. right?
or was it the other way.
try doing it at the gauge, see what happens. Maybe the wire running from the gauge to the tank is open somewhere?
or shorting to ground all the time?

stick an ohm meter on it see what you get.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 6 2011, 09:23 PM~20278291
> *Damn I can barely make it down my street without the police busting a u-turn and following my ass, and here u go riding four miles with no lights, glass, seat belts, and sitting of a damn milk crate  wtf??
> *


lol. The benefits of living in the middle of nowhere I guess.. The seats were in it but not bolted down.. Had to put some fresh gas in er' and "stretch the legs" a lil bit.. 4 miles to the gas station and 4 back..


----------



## showlows76 (Aug 10, 2010)

Just got my 2" extension.
Before N After...I still gots to aling dem.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showlows76_@Apr 6 2011, 10:00 PM~20278759
> *Just got my 2" extension.
> Before N After...I still gots to aling dem.
> 
> ...


Nice, u shim them at all?


----------



## showlows76 (Aug 10, 2010)

No bro. I might shim 1/4".


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest+Apr 6 2011, 12:57 PM~20274508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Chino's Dreamwork Customs in Ontario Ca, painted and layed the paterns he is going to lay one more gallon of clear then cut and buff and I can start assembly


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 6 2011, 12:57 PM~20274508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by showlows76_@Apr 6 2011, 09:00 PM~20278759
> *Just got my 2" extension.
> Before N After...I still gots to aling dem.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 5 2011, 04:33 PM~20267112
> *Some progress pics of my RAGHOUSE.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT... cant wait for the finished product. Looking good Mario


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Apr 6 2011, 09:17 PM~20278987
> *TTT... cant wait for the finished product.  Looking good Mario
> *


Thanks Eric, just trying to keep up with you :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 5 2011, 03:33 PM~20267112
> *Some progress pics of my RAGHOUSE.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## showlows76 (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 6 2011, 08:15 PM~20278958
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro.  You have a bad ass r.house :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1900!!!!! Wooohoooo :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 6 2011, 08:29 PM~20278381
> *haha.. aint that a bitch.
> as for your gas gauge. I think if you ground that one wire it should go to full.. right?
> or was it the other way.
> ...


I'm gonna try the meter tomorrow, thanks homie :biggrin: if its not grounded than it should go to full from what I remember?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 6 2011, 08:23 PM~20278291
> *Damn I can barely make it down my street without the police busting a u-turn and following my ass, and here u go riding four miles with no lights, glass, seat belts, and sitting of a damn milk crate  wtf??
> *


lmfao just imagine if the cops in your neighborhood heard me roll by in the seville :biggrin: 

as it is 5% tint a :nono: from what im told but thats what i have


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> My humble addition to this thread..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/cto/2307809817.html
NOT A GLASSHOUSE!!!!! :run: :run: :run:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> > My humble addition to this thread..
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 7 2011, 07:09 AM~20281220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it finished :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 7 2011, 08:39 AM~20281376
> *Can't wait to see it finished  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, me neither


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@Apr 7 2011, 06:42 AM~20281116
> *:fool2:  :naughty: I plan goin black on my GHOUSE also just love those lines  :fool2:
> *


Me tooooo


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 7 2011, 07:09 AM~20281220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 7 2011, 03:09 PM~20281220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a cool pic right there!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Sup chopper :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Chilling :biggrin: 
Looking for a 75/(76 caprice classic
I have a 1991 Cadillac Euro, Black on Black, New Interior, E&G grill, Sunroof, 13in's




> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 7 2011, 10:06 AM~20282780
> *Sup chopper  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

Well fellas got me some rust issues on my floor...  :angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Apr 7 2011, 01:27 PM~20283436
> *Well fellas got me some rust issues on my floor...   :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


oh man.....we need some floor action


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 7 2011, 09:09 AM~20281220
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AWWWWWW SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 7 2011, 01:17 PM~20283749
> *oh man.....we need some floor action
> *


you forgot the....


*no *****


I hope :happysad:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 7 2011, 02:53 PM~20284015
> *you forgot the....
> *no *****
> I hope  :happysad:
> *


 :uh: 
LOL


GOT ANY OF THEM PICS?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Apr 6 2011, 09:42 PM~20279263
> *Looking good homie. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie, got more pics of your ride?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 7 2011, 08:09 AM~20281220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Has he hit up White Trash? or are you the 1st up to bat?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 7 2011, 11:19 AM~20282890
> *Chilling  :biggrin:
> Looking for a 75/(76 caprice classic
> I have a 1991 Cadillac Euro, Black on Black, New Interior, E&G grill, Sunroof, 13in's
> *


Mee too


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@Apr 7 2011, 12:27 PM~20283436
> *Well fellas got me some rust issues on my floor...   :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Single hump crossmember yikes lol hno:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Apr 7 2011, 08:09 AM~20281220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  











I MISS HER.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 7 2011, 06:47 PM~20286108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Clean, very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Apr 7 2011, 07:09 AM~20281220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 7 2011, 06:09 AM~20281220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno: POST PICS WHEN SHE IS DONE BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 7 2011, 12:20 AM~20279611
> *I'm gonna try the meter tomorrow, thanks homie :biggrin: if its not grounded than it should go to full from what I remember?
> *


i think thats right. Its been awhile since ive done anything with the gas tanks on these things. But they are the same as the older impalas as well i think.
so if you ground it right behind the dash you will know if the gauge itself is ok.
at the tank you know if the wire to the gauge is ok. after that its just the sending unit.
Pretty sure there was also a ground wire that went out of the sending unit to the chassis as well. Gotta make sure thats ok as well. otherwise the gauge will never get a ground.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 7 2011, 09:09 AM~20281220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
 
thats a cool as pic


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 7 2011, 08:34 PM~20287021
> *i think thats right. Its been awhile since ive done anything with the gas tanks on these things. But they are the same as the older impalas as well i think.
> so if  you ground it right behind the dash you will know if the gauge itself is ok.
> at the tank you know if the wire to the gauge is ok. after that its just the sending unit.
> ...


Yea I grounded the one @ The tank to the body. Didn't know there was one behind the dash? I'm gonna get on it tomorrow tho...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey I wanna recover my front seats because there is a small tear front my brothers dog :uh: that is driving me nuts! I want the same Burgundy red color in cloth but all I see listed on impalabobs are vinyl covers. Do they make a cloth set anywhere or do I need a shop to sew me up a custom one? If I could find them in cloth in any color I could dye it right?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 8 2011, 12:04 AM~20288550
> *Hey I wanna recover my front seats because there is a small tear front my brothers dog :uh: that is driving me nuts! I want the same Burgundy red color in cloth but all I see listed on impalabobs are vinyl covers. Do they make a cloth set anywhere or do I need a shop to sew me up a custom one? If I could find them in cloth in any color I could dye it right?
> 
> 
> ...


keep looking for the right stuff!
don`t dye it, it will just wear off over time


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard+Apr 7 2011, 11:04 AM~20282363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






THANKS FOR ALL THE PROPS GUYS.....


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Post them updated pics!!


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 7 2011, 11:04 PM~20288550
> *Hey I wanna recover my front seats because there is a small tear front my brothers dog :uh: that is driving me nuts! I want the same Burgundy red color in cloth but all I see listed on impalabobs are vinyl covers. Do they make a cloth set anywhere or do I need a shop to sew me up a custom one? If I could find them in cloth in any color I could dye it right?
> 
> 
> ...


jus keep lookin u dnt wanna dye them n thn find out that it dnt match the rest of ur seats  

oh n if u need the seat belt shoulder harness classic industries has thm for $8


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hubaldo831 (Oct 22, 2010)

MY HOMIE MOES CAR
WATSONVILLE RIDERS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 8 2011, 08:46 AM~20290529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Sanchez. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 8 2011, 08:46 AM~20290529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking good Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 8 2011, 08:46 AM~20290529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Apr 8 2011, 07:32 AM~20290003
> *jus keep lookin u dnt wanna dye them n thn find out that it dnt match the rest of ur seats
> 
> oh n if u need the seat belt shoulder harness classic industries has thm for $8
> *


Thanks, I got a couple pairs, just haven't put em on yet


----------



## jemiesranova (Apr 5, 2011)

good room, keep them glasshouse pics come in. thanks


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75+Apr 7 2011, 06:47 PM~20286108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good dirty!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity+Apr 7 2011, 11:04 PM~20288550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I have to check all that as well? I filled up my tank one day,, then ran it down to empty, now the gauge wont move above empty.. my boy pump it once from the back with some voltage, but still no movement from the gauge..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hows the glasshouses comin along?

dirty your ride is comin out sick :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Wheres the best place to get interior plastic dye?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 7 2011, 07:09 AM~20281220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


freaking lowriders always trying to make perfection even better... 

can't wait to see the final product homie...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Who's got a 75' Impala cigar lighter? I have one from a 76' Caprice to trade?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 8 2011, 01:52 PM~20292778
> *Wheres the best place to get interior plastic dye?
> *


Any interior upholstery supply and most auto parts(but they are limited on colors).I have a chart...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 8 2011, 08:46 AM~20290529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 8 2011, 04:59 PM~20294038
> *Who's got a 75' Impala cigar lighter? I have one from a 76' Caprice to trade?
> *


What does the 76 lighter look like?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 8 2011, 07:37 PM~20294693
> *What does the 76 lighter look like?
> *


Chrome with a woodgrain insert, I need the black one with the lil' flame symbol on it..

It was missing when I bought the car.. (my car is all torn apart, and I'm worried about the lighter.. :happysad: )


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 8 2011, 07:14 PM~20294892
> *Chrome with a woodgrain insert, I need the black one with the lil' flame symbol on it..
> 
> It was missing when I bought the car.. (my car is all torn apart, and I'm worried about the lighter.. :happysad: )
> *


Oh I got one of those. It looks waaaaay different from the other years. I thought it was a replacement one cuz it looked all skinny and sh!t. Lemme try to find it


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 8 2011, 01:52 PM~20292778
> *Wheres the best place to get interior plastic dye?
> *


try eastwood, they got alot of shit like that...


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 8 2011, 04:59 PM~20294038
> *Who's got a 75' Impala cigar lighter? I have one from a 76' Caprice to trade?
> *


i thnk classic industries has them for sale


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> This pic is crazy :wow: :wow: I might have to get it down to Cali for the next glasshouse fest!


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> > This pic is crazy :wow: :wow: I might have to get it down to Cali for the next glasshouse fest!
> 
> 
> hell yah dawg my 75 will be there for sureee :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has them 








and much more let me know :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

GLASSHOUSE HOMIES THE HOMIES BUYING A HOUSE AND IS SELLING HIZ GLASSHOUSE 76 CAPRICE LANDAU OG WHITE ON WHITE WITH OG POPOUT MOON ROOF WHITE INT WHITE VINYL TOP TAGS PAID RUNS HE WANTS 1500 HIT HIM UP CAR WAS SITTIN FOR 10YRS HE STARTED DOIN BODYWORK ALREADY...626 488 4985 LUIS CARS IN POMONA CA


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Apr 9 2011, 01:17 PM~20298352
> *GLASSHOUSE HOMIES THE HOMIES BUYING A HOUSE AND IS SELLING HIZ GLASSHOUSE 76 CAPRICE LANDAU OG WHITE ON WHITE WITH OG POPOUT MOON ROOF WHITE INT WHITE VINYL TOP TAGS PAID RUNS HE WANTS 1500 HIT HIM UP CAR WAS SITTIN FOR 10YRS HE STARTED DOIN BODYWORK ALREADY...626 488 4985 LUIS CARS IN POMONA CA
> *


Pics??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Apr 9 2011, 02:00 PM~20298493
> *
> *


Waddup homie :wave:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have some kick panels for sale, two green pairs, a Black pair, and a light blue pair.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 8 2011, 01:52 PM~20292778
> *Wheres the best place to get interior plastic dye?
> *


http://www.duplicolor.com/

http://www.tcpglobal.com/SprayPaintDepot/dupli-color.aspx


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 9 2011, 05:50 PM~20299497
> *http://www.duplicolor.com/
> 
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/SprayPaintDepot/dupli-color.aspx
> *


U the man hydro! Now get cracking on my model lol :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Jan 15 2011, 08:46 PM~19608412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hows the 74 coming along??


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 8 2011, 07:46 AM~20290529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Going to look bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dann35_@Apr 9 2011, 08:49 PM~20300099
> *Check this out.
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> ...


GTFO Spambot!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I just finished looking thru EVERY single page in the GLASSHOUSE fest!!! Took me exactly two months but now I feel enlightened


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 9 2011, 08:18 PM~20300276
> *I just finished looking thru EVERY single page in the GLASSHOUSE fest!!! Took me exactly two months but now I feel enlightened
> *


wuz up dogg  still working on it now iam thinking about takeing the frame out


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Feb 7 2011, 04:14 PM~19810852
> *For sale 71-76 GM. 50/50 power seat and panel's $300
> Front seat's, Conv back seat's, Door panel's, Lower back panel's only
> 
> ...


Did anyone end up picking this up? Deal of the century!!!! :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@Apr 9 2011, 08:36 PM~20300408
> *wuz up dogg    still working on it now iam thinking about takeing the frame out
> *


Do it do it!! I'm gonna do that to my 68 soon and my 73 vert. Its easy to take the body off if u have a two post lift like my boy does


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 9 2011, 08:39 PM~20300419
> *Did anyone end up picking this up? Deal of the century!!!! :wow:
> *


still selling parts


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 9 2011, 08:41 PM~20300437
> *Do it do it!! I'm gonna do that to my 68 soon and my 73 vert. Its easy to take the body off if u have a two post lift like my boy does
> *


i dont know yet i been grinding the bottom but i got tired of doing that already so :biggrin: who knows


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

another beautiful day in the harbor area


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice rinse.... ready for some etch


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

o yeahhh....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 9 2011, 09:35 PM~20300873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn u ain't playing :wow: I'd be scared that I'd forget where stuff went if I took a car down to nothing and rebuilt it!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:loco:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 9 2011, 10:42 PM~20301349
> *:loco:
> *


Hey did your 76 ever get fixed after getting hit?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I handled this all wrong. i know I am gonna regret selling this car for the many years 
to come... :angry: 
keep up the good work Phil..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: sup yall, lil bro i see you finally got an avatar pic bout time :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 9 2011, 09:17 PM~20300718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: coming along!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Apr 10 2011, 02:20 AM~20302170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: to all of the Glasshouse family.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 9 2011, 08:17 PM~20300718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 10 2011, 08:16 AM~20303174
> *:wave: to all of the Glasshouse family.
> *


SUP BROTHA WHATS NEW :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 10 2011, 12:15 AM~20301873
> *Hey did your 76 ever get fixed after getting hit?
> *


Still sittin the same way


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 10 2011, 01:06 AM~20302031
> *:wave: sup yall, lil bro i see you finally got an avatar pic bout time :biggrin:
> *


Lol didn't know how to do it :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Dam the hole gang on the fest


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Apr 10 2011, 09:16 AM~20303174
> *:wave: to all of the Glasshouse family.
> *


 :wave: :wave: yo yo


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 10 2011, 11:22 AM~20303808
> *Still sittin the same way
> *


Damn! Insurance didn't kick in?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Seen this in town yesterday.. It had local plates but I had never seen it before! Clean, 4-door, had SS emblems all over it.. Figured some old guy is rollin it, it's sittin on factory Cadillac wires..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 10 2011, 11:35 AM~20303859
> *Lol didn't know how to do it :biggrin:
> *


Coulda asked when I was there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 10 2011, 12:06 PM~20303977
> *Seen this in town yesterday.. It had local plates but I had never seen it before! Clean, 4-door, had SS emblems all over it.. Figured some old guy is rollin it, it's sittin on factory Cadillac wires..
> 
> 
> ...


Parts car :run:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a nice set of front wheel well trim(75 Caprice and 76 Impala/Caprice) for sale and a nice set of rocker trim with beautiful clips. [email protected] me


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 10 2011, 03:37 PM~20304848
> *I have a nice set of front wheel well trim(75 Caprice and 76 Impala/Caprice) for sale and a nice set of rocker trim with beautiful clips. [email protected] me
> *


pics on the front wheel well trim!!!!


----------



## PONE (Jan 25, 2011)

ay jay got my grille in . . big up to you 4 hookin it homie. . . .GLASSHOUSE FAM!!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: cheloRO75, area651rider, PONE

:scrutinize:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PONE_@Apr 10 2011, 05:29 PM~20305390
> *ay jay got my grille in . . big up to you 4 hookin it homie. . . .GLASSHOUSE FAM!!!!
> *


Fasho  glad it worked out for ya homie :thumbsup: now get outside and get us some pics lol


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Apr 10 2011, 06:30 PM~20305398
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: cheloRO75, area651rider, PONE
> 
> ...












:dunno:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Apr 10 2011, 05:40 PM~20305447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

NOT MY CAR ONE OF THE HOMIES BUSTING OUT FOR THE 818 AREA!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Apr 10 2011, 05:40 PM~20305447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dope


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 10 2011, 04:35 PM~20304838
> *Parts car :run:
> *


X2


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Apr 10 2011, 06:40 PM~20305447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 10 2011, 05:40 PM~20305836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped to 85043


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 8 2011, 07:46 AM~20290529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wat up Dirty Sanchez can Post up some pics of these graphics done it looks nice....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

My shit was getting pretty dusty, so I rinsed it off tonight so i could go to the 
99 cents store for my mom.. of course I took the long way there, 
and took the long way home,,,,


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2011, 10:51 PM~20308211
> *My shit was getting pretty dusty, so I rinsed it off tonight so i could go to the
> 99 cents store for my mom.. of course I took the long way there,
> and took the long way home,,,,
> ...


Such a good son


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 11 2011, 12:00 AM~20308708
> *Such a good son
> *


 I try..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Where's all the night owl glasshouses?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2011, 10:51 PM~20308211
> *My shit was getting pretty dusty, so I rinsed it off tonight so i could go to the
> 99 cents store for my mom.. of course I took the long way there,
> and took the long way home,,,,
> ...


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 10 2011, 05:40 PM~20305836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pm me price on both trim&rockers shipped 2 90706


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2011, 09:51 PM~20308211
> *My shit was getting pretty dusty, so I rinsed it off tonight so i could go to the
> 99 cents store for my mom.. of course I took the long way there,
> and took the long way home,,,,
> ...


SHE LOOKING GOOD BRO :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2011, 10:51 PM~20308211
> *My shit was getting pretty dusty, so I rinsed it off tonight so i could go to the
> 99 cents store for my mom.. of course I took the long way there,
> and took the long way home,,,,
> ...


awwww good son :biggrin: 

ride lookin good


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Apr 9 2011, 10:35 PM~20300873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: More...PICS...Please.. :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking+Apr 8 2011, 10:00 AM~20290626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR ALL THE PROPS GUYS HERE IS ANOTHER SNEAK PEEK.....IT STILL AINT DONE YET :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 11 2011, 09:13 AM~20310296
> *I love under construction pics..
> Nice!
> *




































:biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 9 2011, 10:17 PM~20300718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


New floors!!!!!!!! I need some!!!!!! :biggrin: 
looks good homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 11 2011, 09:21 AM~20310367
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE PROPS GUYS HERE IS ANOTHER SNEAK PEEK.....IT STILL AINT DONE YET :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin sick i like


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 11 2011, 10:13 AM~20310296
> *Nice choice of camera angle... Still got those big-ass rims on the rag?
> *


 :yessad: changes are coming though


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Apr 11 2011, 02:07 PM~20312065
> *:yessad:  changes are coming though
> *


U secretly like them huh


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 11 2011, 09:21 AM~20310367
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE PROPS GUYS HERE IS ANOTHER SNEAK PEEK.....IT STILL AINT DONE YET :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :0 :thumbsup:

Love the waterdrops!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 11 2011, 09:21 AM~20310367
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE PROPS GUYS HERE IS ANOTHER SNEAK PEEK.....IT STILL AINT DONE YET :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking good


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Apr 10 2011, 05:40 PM~20305447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 10 2011, 06:42 PM~20305844
> *NOT MY CAR ONE OF THE HOMIES BUSTING OUT FOR THE 818 AREA!
> 
> 
> ...


More pics :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2011, 10:51 PM~20308211
> *My shit was getting pretty dusty, so I rinsed it off tonight so i could go to the
> 99 cents store for my mom.. of course I took the long way there,
> and took the long way home,,,,
> ...


Clean  :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 11 2011, 09:52 AM~20310569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 11 2011, 03:36 PM~20312293
> *U secretly like them huh
> *


not at all,they were on the car when i bought it


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Got a 75 caprice header panel for sale, it's clean. Hit me up .


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 7 2011, 11:26 PM~20287629
> *Yea I grounded the one @ The tank to the body. Didn't know there was one behind the dash? I'm gonna get on it tomorrow tho...
> *


yeah man. there should be a wire running from the back of the fuel gauge (in the dash) to the sending unit on the gas tank. and i think one from the gas tank to ground. 
the resistance across those 2 wires going into the sending unit change resistance as the float attached to the sending unit moves up and down. That change in resistance makes the gauge move up and down on the dash, thats why when you unplug the wire it should go one way.. and if you ground it it should go the other.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 8 2011, 12:54 PM~20291534
> *yea go to someone who does interior, and look through the books they have for the right color and fabric that you like.. and think about doing all the seats eventually
> because your stock fabric is clean but it still has lost color over time..
> I think I have to check all that as well? I filled up my tank one day,, then ran it down to empty, now the gauge wont move above empty.. my boy pump it once from the back with some voltage, but still no movement from the gauge..
> *


check the fuse too. i think the flow of power is from the fuse box. to the gauge, to the sending unit, then to ground.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

sale pending on the t-top 74 :happysad:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 9 2011, 10:18 PM~20300276
> *I just finished looking thru EVERY single page in the GLASSHOUSE fest!!! Took me exactly two months but now I feel enlightened
> *


shit i did it acouple years ago, i can only imagine the amount of info in it now. lol. shit ive forgotten already im sure. haha


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 9 2011, 11:35 PM~20300873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
rides lookin good man.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 11 2011, 06:15 PM~20313835
> *sale pending on the t-top 74 :happysad:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 11 2011, 11:21 AM~20310367
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE PROPS GUYS HERE IS ANOTHER SNEAK PEEK.....IT STILL AINT DONE YET :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
oooooweee... 
:happysad: 

that dude did some work man. looks wicked,


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 11 2011, 06:15 PM~20313835
> *sale pending on the t-top 74 :happysad:
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 11 2011, 06:51 PM~20314188
> *:h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


Parts went out today, should be at your place in two days. 
THANKS


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 11 2011, 06:09 PM~20313771
> *yeah man. there should be a wire running from the back of the fuel gauge (in the dash) to the sending unit on the gas tank. and i think one from the gas tank to ground.
> the resistance across those 2 wires going into the sending unit change resistance as the float attached to the sending unit moves up and down. That change in resistance makes the gauge move up and down on the dash, thats why when you unplug the wire it should go one way.. and if you ground it it should go the other.
> *


This dash pad is a pain in the @ss to take off  damn windshield is in the way of the last four bolts!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 11 2011, 07:15 PM~20313835
> *sale pending on the t-top 74 :happysad:
> *


 :x: :x: :x:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 11 2011, 08:15 PM~20313835
> *sale pending on the t-top 74 :happysad:
> *


hope it works for you man.
Sucks you gotta let it go. But you gotta do what you gotta right..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 11 2011, 06:15 PM~20313835
> *sale pending on the t-top 74 :happysad:
> *


 :chuck:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 10 2011, 06:42 PM~20305844
> *NOT MY CAR ONE OF THE HOMIES BUSTING OUT FOR THE 818 AREA!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Apr 11 2011, 11:20 PM~20316405
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Apr 11 2011, 11:20 PM~20316405
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Apr 11 2011, 10:20 PM~20316405
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: siiiiiiick :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 11 2011, 06:19 PM~20313868
> *
> rides lookin good man.
> *



thanks bro.... gotta give props to lunatic... he's been on it


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Apr 11 2011, 10:20 PM~20316405
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Apr 11 2011, 09:20 PM~20316405
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

So turns out the '75 I bought had a vinyl top years ago and found tons of rust on the roof under the fifteen coats of paint it had :uh: 

Just one thing after another :angry: 


Should be completely done in about two months. Will post pics soon.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Apr 11 2011, 10:20 PM~20316405
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Apr 12 2011, 12:20 AM~20316405
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats sweet


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Apr 7 2011, 07:49 PM~20286123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Apr 11 2011, 10:20 PM~20316405
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice......


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Mario's Glasshouse @ Chino's Dreamworks.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Jae, I can't wait till it's done and you do a feature on it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Apr 11 2011, 10:20 PM~20316405
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any one have any suggestions on how to lower my car without sacrificing ride quality?...cause right now it drives like its floating on a cloud but i would still like it to have a lowered look to it


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Apr 11 2011, 09:20 PM~20316405
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## hubaldo831 (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 9 2011, 09:35 PM~20300873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wassup homie i just got a 76 and starting the body work how did u take the back side windows out?


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/cto/2267472772.html
NICE 76


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 13 2011, 10:53 AM~20328340
> *any one have any suggestions on how to lower my car without sacrificing ride quality?...cause right now it drives like its floating on a cloud but i would still like it to have a lowered look to it
> *


I got some custom made lowering springs and edelbrock shocks.....i had them on my glasshouse before I cut it....less than 5k miles on them and it made my car ride like a nice sports car. firm but not rough.. looking to sell I had about $650 in but will take $400 obo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4200896


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Put the T-tops in today!


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 13 2011, 05:01 PM~20331593
> *Put the T-tops in today!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup NICE!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 13 2011, 05:01 PM~20331593
> *Put the T-tops in today!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 13 2011, 05:01 PM~20331593
> *Put the T-tops in today!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 13 2011, 05:01 PM~20331593
> *Put the T-tops in today!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Apr 13 2011, 07:01 PM~20332167
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:*


Thanks homies, I'm very happy about the customization! Now, gotta start working my ideas on the tail end..  

SANTO DIABLO, those pics of yours getting installed gave me some motivation to dive right in! :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 13 2011, 05:01 PM~20331593
> *Put the T-tops in today!
> 
> 
> ...


make sure you guys brace those roofs


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 13 2011, 07:01 PM~20331593
> *Put the T-tops in today!
> 
> 
> ...


thats freakin wicked man.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 13 2011, 09:24 PM~20332970
> *make sure you guys brace those roofs
> *


do tell..
what should be done?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 13 2011, 08:24 PM~20332970
> *make sure you guys brace those roofs
> *


Oh yeah.. wasn't sure if others do it, but I was gonna reinforce between the roof layers before boxing in the sides where I cut, so the frames have more support too..
Get everything perfect and strong before I start painting..  
I know alot of strength was lost cutting out the roof, don't want it folding up once it's juiced.. :happysad:


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Apr 13 2011, 06:01 PM~20332167
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


shit is hardd


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 13 2011, 07:09 PM~20332808
> *Thanks homies, I'm very happy about the customization! Now, gotta start working my ideas on the tail end..
> 
> SANTO DIABLO, those pics of yours getting installed gave me some motivation to dive right in!  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


Right on man! Looks good!
Ain't nothing to it, but to do it! :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

has anybody done a 76 update and had to mod the core support?
does cutting the core support weaken anything too much?
my clip should be complete by the end of next week and i want to gather as much info as possible.

thanks


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Apr 13 2011, 07:59 PM~20334014
> *has anybody done a 76 update and had to mod the core support?
> does cutting the core support weaken anything too much?
> my clip should be complete by the end of next week and i want to gather as much info as possible.
> ...


It will fit all you have to make the holes for the round lights bigger to fit the back of the square light housing then it will fit perfect....


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

My 76 impala had the original radiator support and i made this clip fit....


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm hoping and praying i dont have the same problem my impala is about to get the top taken and get painted... should be done in a month 



> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 12 2011, 01:48 PM~20320892
> *So turns out the '75 I bought had a vinyl top years ago and found tons of rust on the roof under the fifteen coats of paint it had :uh:
> 
> Just one thing after another  :angry:
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlo1975_@Apr 13 2011, 08:55 PM~20334646
> *I'm hoping and praying i dont have the same problem my impala is about to get the top taken and get painted... should be done in a month
> *



I'll pray for you :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 13 2011, 06:01 PM~20331593
> *Put the T-tops in today!
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Apr 13 2011, 10:37 PM~20334455
> *It will fit all you have to make the holes for the round lights bigger to fit the back of the square light housing then it will fit perfect....
> *


that`s good to know, i have a couple `76 nose clips, but i never got the core supports, so it will still work. :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Apr 13 2011, 08:53 PM~20334627
> *My 76 impala had the original radiator support and i made this clip fit....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Apr 13 2011, 09:53 PM~20334627
> *My 76 impala had the original radiator support and i made this clip fit....
> 
> 
> ...


sweet


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 12 2011, 08:56 PM~20324638
> *Mario's Glasshouse @ Chino's Dreamworks.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice use of the flakes. painter knows what hes doing...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Apr 10 2011, 09:54 AM~20303348
> *SUP BROTHA WHATS NEW :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Rich, just cruising around in Shops Laggard to picnic's :biggrin: . How is everything going with you Bro?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Apr 14 2011, 10:04 AM~20337514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 14 2011, 09:46 AM~20337416
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Nice use of the flakes. painter knows what hes doing...
> *


Thanks, Chino over at Dreamwork Customs got down on it.


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Making some progress on the 76...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 14 2011, 10:26 AM~20337679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

how much psi r u guys running on 13's?? r the side moldings on a 74 caprice stainless or aluminum?? are the rest of the trim anodized aluminum?? 
i kno i asked before just wanted to b sure</span>


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

On the hunt for a 75 / 76 caprice hard top :biggrin:


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Apr 14 2011, 07:17 PM~20341650
> *how much psi r u guys running on 13's??  r the side moldings on a 74 caprice stainless or aluminum??  are the rest of the trim anodized aluminum??
> i kno i asked before just wanted to b sure</span>
> *


do you have any connections to get the side moldings?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dlo1975_@Apr 15 2011, 12:52 AM~20343946
> *do you have any connections to get the side moldings?
> *


For a 75-76 or 74?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

What do you guys think are the top five hardest/rarest parts to find for a glass/raghouse?

Mine list goes:
1.) OG Rear quarter window trim
2.) OG Rear corner bumper fillers
3.) Remote passenger side mirror
4.) OG Glove box trunk pop
5.) 50/50 split power seats


----------



## wgutierrez (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dlo1975_@Apr 14 2011, 11:52 PM~20343946
> *do you have any connections to get the side moldings?
> *


 i have a full set of of trims minus the rubber trim and also the vinyl top side trim. found them in the trunk of my 76 impala.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 15 2011, 12:03 AM~20343967
> *What do you guys think are the top five hardest/rarest parts to find for a glass/raghouse?
> 
> Mine list goes:
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 15 2011, 02:03 AM~20343967
> *What do you guys think are the top five hardest/rarest parts to find for a glass/raghouse?
> 
> Mine list goes:
> ...


got a "pearl white" interior for sale with the 50/50 split power (driver side only)


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/2287123577.html

76 caprice cleann


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Apr 15 2011, 12:13 PM~20345943
> *http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/2287123577.html
> 
> 76 caprice cleann
> *


wish i had the money


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 15 2011, 11:14 AM~20345958
> *wish i had the money
> *


good price dawg


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Apr 13 2011, 08:37 PM~20334455
> *It will fit all you have to make the holes for the round lights bigger to fit the back of the square light housing then it will fit perfect....
> *


thanks man, seems simple enough. ive been piecing this front clip together since november :happysad:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Apr 14 2011, 08:17 PM~20341650
> *how much psi r u guys running on 13's??  r the side moldings on a 74 caprice stainless or aluminum??  are the rest of the trim anodized aluminum??
> i kno i asked before just wanted to b sure</span>
> *


I RUN THEM ABOUT 50-60 psi


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 15 2011, 12:03 AM~20343967
> *What do you guys think are the top five hardest/rarest parts to find for a glass/raghouse?
> 
> Mine list goes:
> ...


do u have a pop trunk latch ?? do you have a pic?? i have 50 /50 seats but only driver power  
psi on 13's ?? thanks


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 15 2011, 02:03 AM~20343967
> *What do you guys think are the top five hardest/rarest parts to find for a glass/raghouse?
> 
> Mine list goes:
> ...


I HAVE AN N.O.S. REMOTE PASS. SPORT MIRROR IN THE GM BOX
BEST OFFER


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 15 2011, 06:53 AM~20344547
> *got a "pearl white" interior for sale with the 50/50 split power (driver side only)
> *


Pics?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Apr 15 2011, 12:53 PM~20346586
> *do u have a pop trunk latch ?? do you have a pic?? i have 50 /50 seats but only driver power
> psi on 13's ?? thanks
> *


Nope. I have all the other stuff stashed for my cars already except the power seat and trunk lock


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 15 2011, 02:15 PM~20347031
> *I HAVE AN N.O.S.  REMOTE PASS. SPORT MIRROR IN THE GM BOX
> BEST OFFER
> *


Hmmm....trade? Lemme know what you might be looking for... :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 15 2011, 03:34 PM~20347143
> *Hmmm....trade? Lemme know what you might be looking for... :biggrin:
> *


I BEEN COLLECTING A STASH FOR YEARS,,,,,,,,,
GUYS DON`T KNOW WHAT`S HERE,
DON`T WANT TO SHOCK NOBODY :wow:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 15 2011, 06:14 PM~20348366
> *I BEEN COLLECTING A STASH FOR YEARS,,,,,,,,,
> GUYS  DON`T KNOW WHAT`S HERE,
> DON`T WANT TO SHOCK NOBODY :wow:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 15 2011, 05:14 PM~20348366
> *I BEEN COLLECTING A STASH FOR YEARS,,,,,,,,,
> GUYS  DON`T KNOW WHAT`S HERE,
> DON`T WANT TO SHOCK NOBODY :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 15 2011, 11:46 AM~20346541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 15 2011, 06:14 PM~20348366
> *I BEEN COLLECTING A STASH FOR YEARS,,,,,,,,,
> GUYS  DON`T KNOW WHAT`S HERE,
> DON`T WANT TO SHOCK NOBODY :wow:
> *


Me too


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

aww man.... yea the stashed parts are best....


mine are :happysad:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 15 2011, 10:54 PM~20350038
> *Me too
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey folks..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 15 2011, 11:42 AM~20346524
> *I RUN THEM ABOUT 50-60 psi
> *


damn then im way low :uh: hows it ride?? thanks dirty wat about them vinyl moldings how u put them on drill??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Apr 15 2011, 11:36 PM~20350596
> *damn then im way low  :uh:  thanks dirty wat about them vinyl moldings how u put them on drill??
> *



fuck I hope not.... 3m tape on them moldings...holes=rust....


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks phil i welded those holes in 2004 will that work or do i haVe to drill new holes for the clips i have??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Apr 16 2011, 12:50 AM~20350649
> *thanks phil i welded those holes in 2004 will that work or do i haVe to drill new holes for the clips i have??
> *


WILL THAT WIDE TRIM HOLD WITH DOUBLE BACKTAPE?
IN THE HEAT TOO?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 15 2011, 11:33 PM~20350582
> *Hey folks..
> *


Sup homie :wave: your fender chrome is on the way...hows my model coming along? :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 15 2011, 10:39 PM~20350295
> *aww man.... yea the stashed parts are best....
> mine are  :happysad:
> *


Lets see some sneak peaks people


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse+Apr 16 2011, 12:36 AM~20350596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

If anyone has a the side trim for a 75 Conv't Caprice. I have been searching for two years. I have 5 pieces but I cant find the rear passenger side section.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Apr 16 2011, 10:19 AM~20352212
> *If anyone has a the side trim for a 75 Conv't Caprice. I have been searching for two years. I have 5 pieces but I cant find the rear passenger side section.
> *


hit up heartofthacity my lil bro prolly got what you lookin for :thumbsup: if not he know who to refer you to


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 16 2011, 02:29 AM~20350984
> *Sup homie  :wave: your fender chrome is on the way...hows my model coming along?  :biggrin:
> *


 the rim's just came in the mail yesterday.. black is a kind of a rough 
color for me to work with, I got alot of wet sanding to do, but I will try my best to get it smoothed out and polished
with some clear coat.. even if I have to get some of my friends to help me?
I wll let you be the judge when I am done... :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 16 2011, 01:46 AM~20350931
> *WILL THAT WIDE TRIM HOLD WITH DOUBLE BACKTAPE?
> IN THE HEAT TOO?
> *



oh yea.... that 3M tape is no joke


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 16 2011, 03:13 PM~20353170
> *WTF ???
> *


These fools don't quit with their spammin!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Apr 16 2011, 10:19 AM~20352212
> *If anyone has a the side trim for a 75 Conv't Caprice. I have been searching for two years. I have 5 pieces but I cant find the rear passenger side section.
> *


Only two years lol?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 16 2011, 01:15 PM~20352941
> *the rim's just came in the mail yesterday.. black is a kind of a rough
> color for me to work with, I got alot of wet sanding to do, but I will try my best to get it smoothed out and polished
> with some clear coat.. even if I have to get some of my friends to help me?
> ...


Whoooohooooo!!!! I can't wait


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 16 2011, 05:44 PM~20353915
> *Only two years lol?
> *


IT`S HARD TO BELIEVE HOW FAST THE JUNK YARD CARS DRIED UP, I REMEMBER HITTING THE "PIC-A-PARTS" AND YOU WOULD SEE 3 OR 4 G/HOUSES EACH TIME I WENT. :0 
TIME HAS FLOWN BY,,,


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 16 2011, 06:15 PM~20354306
> *IT`S HARD TO BELIEVE HOW FAST THE JUNK YARD CARS DRIED UP, I REMEMBER HITTING THE "PIC-A-PARTS" AND YOU WOULD SEE 3 OR 4 G/HOUSES EACH TIME I WENT.  :0
> TIME HAS FLOWN BY,,,
> *


that's how it was back then.... I could always buy a part I needed... 


or pocket lol....


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 16 2011, 07:15 PM~20354306
> *IT`S HARD TO BELIEVE HOW FAST THE JUNK YARD CARS DRIED UP, I REMEMBER HITTING THE "PIC-A-PARTS" AND YOU WOULD SEE 3 OR 4 G/HOUSES EACH TIME I WENT.  :0
> TIME HAS FLOWN BY,,,
> *


Between the high scrap prices, demo derby guys, and D**K riders.. parts for Glasshouses are definitely scarce.. One of the derby guys that used to own my 75' said that he likes the 2-doors the best! :uh: He's got this 76' sitting out there too..


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones find on a 73 rag glasshouse

























































































yard hopping :in oxnard 0 oh there for sale


----------



## bigdjoker76 (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 15 2011, 02:15 PM~20347031
> *I HAVE AN N.O.S.  REMOTE PASS. SPORT MIRROR IN THE GM BOX
> BEST OFFER
> *


I have a question. removed a pass. remote mirror from a early 80s caprice at junk yard the chrome is super clean . Looks just like my drivers side mirror on my 76 caprice. will it fit on my caprice ? Thanks Dan


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Apr 6 2008, 11:21 PM~10351986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 16 2011, 04:44 PM~20353915
> *Only two years lol?
> *


Yeah two years but part of my problem is half the time I'm running around the mountains in Afghanistan and when I'm in the states I'm with my girl or partying......

So Heart of the City....Do you have what I need? I will get the complete set from you?


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 16 2011, 09:38 PM~20355587
> *Between the high scrap prices, demo derby guys, and D**K riders.. parts for Glasshouses are definitely scarce.. One of the derby guys that used to own my 75' said that he likes the 2-doors the best!  :uh:  He's got this 76' sitting out there too..
> 
> 
> ...


even this one is missing the trim piece that I'm looking for.....lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Apr 17 2011, 02:45 AM~20356989
> *Yeah two years but part of my problem is half the time I'm running around the mountains in Afghanistan and when I'm in the states I'm with my girl or partying......
> 
> So Heart of the City....Do you have what I need? I will get the complete set from you?
> *


Not yet but its coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 16 2011, 09:38 PM~20355587
> *Between the high scrap prices, demo derby guys, and D**K riders.. parts for Glasshouses are definitely scarce.. One of the derby guys that used to own my 75' said that he likes the 2-doors the best!  :uh:  He's got this 76' sitting out there too..
> *


Yea and the Derby guys love the glasshouses :tears:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 17 2011, 05:13 AM~20357016
> *Yea and the Derby guys love the glasshouses  :tears:
> *


that sucks.


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

This is what I picked up two years ago off craigslist while I was in Afghanistan. So far I have had the 76 conversion done and the body work is almost complete. Pulled the 400 and freashend it up and purchased a new 700R4 (stage II built) and I had a rack rebuilt and chromed out in Cali. I’m hoping by July to have the motor and trans back in the car along with a new exhaust. By January I hope to have swapped in power window’s I got off ebay along with having the dash glassed (and digital display installed) and the convertible rack installed. I still haven't decided on a color combo yet but I do know what seat pattern I will go with :biggrin: Too bad I'm in Afghanistan now, back in the States next week and then back to Afghanistan from July-Dec. Damn I forgot to mention I'm about to propose so this project may be up for sell soon


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:0 :wow: :0 




> _Originally posted by tjones_@Apr 16 2011, 09:42 PM~20355616
> *tjones find  on a 73 rag  glasshouse
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Apr 17 2011, 08:54 AM~20357633
> *This is what I picked up two years ago off craigslist while I was in Afghanistan. So far I have had the 76 conversion done and the body work is almost complete. Pulled the 400 and freashend it up and purchased a new 700R4 (stage II built) and I had a rack rebuilt and chromed out in Cali. I’m hoping by July to have the motor and trans back in the car along with a new exhaust. By January I hope to have swapped in power window’s I got off ebay along with having the dash glassed (and digital display installed) and the convertible rack installed. I still haven't decided on a color combo yet but I do know what seat pattern I will go with  :biggrin:  Too bad I'm in Afghanistan now, back in the States next week and then back to Afghanistan from July-Dec. Damn I forgot to mention I'm about to propose so this project may be up for sell soon
> 
> 
> ...


*DON'T SELL IT...YOU WILL REGRET IT!!!*


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Apr 16 2011, 09:42 PM~20355616
> *tjones find  on a 73 rag  glasshouse
> 
> 
> ...


whats this worth?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Anymore ?'s,clicc the link in my sig.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Apr 17 2011, 08:59 AM~20357654
> *whats this worth?
> *


Depends what you're willing to pay.Ebay all day $600-1100.Searched 4yrs for mine paid $375.


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 17 2011, 09:00 AM~20357657
> *Anymore ?'s,clicc the link in my sig.
> *


Great Ride Big Marc.......
You guys in Car clubs have it made.... because you help each other out, Im not a lowrider but I respect the lifestyle. I live in DC and there isn't anything close to that here. I'm from Louisville, Ky and those guys have the unity but as an outsider trying to find someone willing to work on the car is almost impossible and I'm willing to pay.


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 17 2011, 09:01 AM~20357665
> *Depends what you're willing to pay.Ebay all day $600-1100.Searched 4yrs for mine paid $375.
> *


I searched for 2yrs and finally won one off Ebay for my 75 Grandville. There is a shop on ebay that was selling Repop's for like 500 but then you still needed to get all the hardware which was about another 200.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Apr 16 2011, 09:42 PM~20355616
> *tjones find  on a 73 rag  glasshouse
> 
> 
> ...


Oh heck those aren't worth anything............but I can give you $100.00 shipped and dispose of them for you.
:biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings+Apr 17 2011, 09:09 AM~20357683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Apr 17 2011, 10:54 AM~20357633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good start man. Like the others said. keep it. 
The lady should understand. If not then sell her.
lol.
Just playin


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Apr 17 2011, 08:54 AM~20357633
> *This is what I picked up two years ago off craigslist while I was in Afghanistan. So far I have had the 76 conversion done and the body work is almost complete. Pulled the 400 and freashend it up and purchased a new 700R4 (stage II built) and I had a rack rebuilt and chromed out in Cali. I’m hoping by July to have the motor and trans back in the car along with a new exhaust. By January I hope to have swapped in power window’s I got off ebay along with having the dash glassed (and digital display installed) and the convertible rack installed. I still haven't decided on a color combo yet but I do know what seat pattern I will go with  :biggrin:  Too bad I'm in Afghanistan now, back in the States next week and then back to Afghanistan from July-Dec. Damn I forgot to mention I'm about to propose so this project may be up for sell soon
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey bro, I am still kicking myself for all the mistakes I made with my first glasshouse before selling it.. guy's like you and marc and Phil give me some 
kind of hope,, that i can one day tear my shit down and attack the rust, and rebuild 
her to the clean state that a glasshouse should be in!
I say your project is like a marriage, or maybe one of your missions, when your 
in the bush? 
your objective is completion with minimal casualties.. 
you started this opp with your chevy! I would guess that your future can withstand a new wife? as well as your elected duty's in Afghanistan, and the additional mission at home that you already started? 
( bro your waist deep in that hostile jungle known ass glasshouse re-con)
SOLDIER ON! with much pride respect, we all have you in our prayers!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:roflmao: :chuck: :420: 

dam


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Pics of the G-House. Starting on the metal work...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Hydrohype, socapots and BIG MARC

Thanks for the words of encouragement...These post have given me the boost I needed !!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 17 2011, 01:27 PM~20358877
> *Hey bro, I am still kicking myself for all the mistakes I made with my first glasshouse before selling it..  guy's like you and marc and Phil give me some
> kind of hope,, that i can one day tear my shit down and attack the rust, and rebuild
> her to the clean state that a glasshouse should be in!
> ...


And I'll continue to be your navigator for the parts you need to reach that destination  p.s. tha lady should understand and let u keep the car :run:


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Here's the first car I ever built, it's taken me 5 yrs and I think I did every step of this project backwards. Paid 1200 dollars for her and I have done A LOT to this car. If you think getting parts for a glasshouse is hard try a Grandville. I had a old upholstery guy help me out. He showed me how to break the interior down and a ton of other things. She went from having a blue Macco paint job and white top and sitting on the street in Baltimore. Too a white with blue pearl and a blue cloth top. She's a 5 footer I painted her myself with a 200 paint kit from Kirker.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 17 2011, 05:14 PM~20359879
> *And I'll continue to be your navigator for the parts you need to reach that destination   p.s. tha lady should understand and let u keep the car :run:
> *


:thumbsup: thats how nw do lil bro :biggrin: 

Mr piercings keep your head up n keep your eye on the goal you set to achieve,you are in good hands with these guys


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 17 2011, 07:14 PM~20359879
> *And I'll continue to be your navigator for the parts you need to reach that destination   p.s. tha lady should understand and let u keep the car :run:
> *


like he said..
before we got married i told the wife i was buying another car (the glasshouse) and she said not till she saw a ring on her finger...
lol.
so i bought the car, then proposed. lol.
she was so happy she didnt care that i got another car. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Apr 17 2011, 07:29 PM~20359988
> *Here's the first car I ever built, it's taken me 5 yrs and I think I did every step of this project backwards. Paid 1200 dollars for her and I have done A LOT to this car. If you think getting parts for a glasshouse is hard try a Grandville. I had a old upholstery guy help me out. He showed me how to break the interior down and a ton of other things.  She went from having a blue Macco paint job and white top and sitting on the street in Baltimore. Too a white with blue pearl and a blue cloth top. She's a 5 footer I painted her myself with a 200 paint kit from Kirker.
> 
> 
> ...


those are sweet rides too.
Dude up here had a blue rag as well. Was a pretty wicked car. 
and by the looks of it you made good on that one. I dont think you will have problems with the raghouse


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 17 2011, 09:26 PM~20360691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope thats not a good bye picture man..
:happysad:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 17 2011, 07:39 PM~20360793
> *I hope thats not a good bye picture man..
> :happysad:
> *


 :yessad: our last days together, ill miss it but unfortunately it has to go


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 17 2011, 09:44 PM~20360835
> *:yessad: our last days together, ill miss it but unfortunately it has to go
> *


thats shitty deals man.
But gotta do what you gotta.
You can always build another later on too.
Or if your lucky buy this one back. lol.


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

Is there any special tools needed to remove the chrome trim and window trims on 74 impala? Or can I just pry/pull it off? What holds it on?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 17 2011, 06:44 PM~20360835
> *:yessad: our last days together, ill miss it but unfortunately it has to go
> *


Man you are going to make me start crying :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

OH SH!T, I just realized today I have owned my Glasshouse for 1 year! :cheesy: What's terrible is I only drove it for *19 days* before stripping it down and pulling the glass out to fix the 1/4 panel rust..  

Lil story on my 1975 Impala Custom... It sat in a driveway in my town for the longest time, never moving from it's spot.. I would roll up, sometimes parking my car, getting out and staring at for awhile, looking it up and down then driving away wishing it could be mine.. I never knocked on their door to see if they would sell it (I was too busy building Cadillacs), and one day I drove by and IT WAS GONE!! :0 :tears: 
Well, I continued building my Cadillac's til my friends a few town's over told me about a Glasshouse parked at a business in their town.. I seen it and it was the same one I always drooled over! My friend even asked the guy driving it if he could buy it, to which the guy replied "Hell NO! Why, so you can Demo it?" 
Anyways, I would see it every now and then when I went to that town, until it no longer was being parked at that business.. A few months passed, then one day while browsing Craigslist I see 1975 Impala for sale! :cheesy: No pictures, but I knew it was the one because there are *zero* Glasshouses around here.. I went and looked at it, noticed the rust under the vinyl top (but it didn't matter), started it up and took it for a spin.. Talked him down a lil on price, and came back the next day with the cash! It was a birthday present to myself! :biggrin: 
Turns out the guy's brother had been driving it to work (why we kept seeing it parked), but he decided to sell it since "it was too nice to Derby".. The guy I bought it from got it from another Derby guy, who had bought it from that driveway I would always go to check it out! Doesn't matter, NOW IT IS MINE!!! :run: :run: :boink: 
I always feel very privileged to own one of these Classic Beauties, and just try to represent them to their full potential the best I can! I just keep looking at it, visualizing it done to my style, just wishing I could cruise it again! :x:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 17 2011, 06:44 PM~20360835
> *:yessad: our last days together, ill miss it but unfortunately it has to go
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 17 2011, 08:34 PM~20361321
> *Man you are going to make me start crying  :biggrin:
> *


you can join me


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 16 2011, 05:41 AM~20351362
> *IT RIDES NICE, I RUN ACCUMILATORS IN THE REAR SO I CAN MASH ON THE FREEWAY WITH NO PROBLEMS WHAT SO EVER.
> 
> YEAH I HAD TO DRILL A SMALL HOLE FOR THE STUDS. THEY WERE THREADED WITH A SHOULDER FOR THE CLIPS. I APPLIED A SEALANT TO THE THREADS TO KEEP THE MOISTURE OUT.
> ...


wat do u mean threaded with a shoulder??


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Apr 17 2011, 10:01 PM~20361581
> *wat do u mean threaded with a shoulder??
> *


SO YOU CAN'T RUN THE FASTENER ALL THE WAY DOWN


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 17 2011, 07:44 PM~20360835
> *:yessad: our last days together, ill miss it but unfortunately it has to go
> *


damn! :wow: anyone from the fest?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 17 2011, 08:57 PM~20361535
> *you can join me
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 17 2011, 08:41 PM~20361399
> *OH SH!T, I just realized today I have owned my Glasshouse for 1 year!  :cheesy:  What's terrible is I only drove it for 19 days before stripping it down and pulling the glass out to fix the 1/4 panel rust..
> 
> Lil story on my 1975 Impala Custom... It sat in a driveway in my town for the longest time, never moving from it's spot.. I would roll up, sometimes parking my car, getting out and staring at for awhile, looking it up and down then driving away wishing it could be mine.. I never knocked on their door to see if they would sell it (I was too busy building Cadillacs), and one day I drove by and IT WAS GONE!!  :0  :tears:
> ...


 Great story..  



> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings+Apr 17 2011, 05:29 PM~20359988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big M. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalacusTOM_@Apr 17 2011, 09:01 PM~20360987
> *Is there any special tools needed to remove the chrome trim and window trims on 74 impala?  Or can I just pry/pull it off?  What holds it on?
> *


Try your local parts store and ask for the tool to remove trim from windows. Don't just rip it off good way to mess it up. Or hit up a glass shop they should know.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 17 2011, 08:41 PM~20361399
> *OH SH!T, I just realized today I have owned my Glasshouse for 1 year!  :cheesy:  What's terrible is I only drove it for 19 days before stripping it down and pulling the glass out to fix the 1/4 panel rust..
> 
> Lil story on my 1975 Impala Custom... It sat in a driveway in my town for the longest time, never moving from it's spot.. I would roll up, sometimes parking my car, getting out and staring at for awhile, looking it up and down then driving away wishing it could be mine.. I never knocked on their door to see if they would sell it (I was too busy building Cadillacs), and one day I drove by and IT WAS GONE!!  :0  :tears:
> ...


damn good story its like a history lesson


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 17 2011, 08:13 PM~20361709
> *SO YOU CAN'T RUN THE FASTENER ALL THE WAY DOWN
> *


kool how many u use


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 17 2011, 06:24 PM~20360331
> *:thumbsup: thats how nw do lil bro  :biggrin:
> 
> Mr piercings keep your head up n keep your eye on the goal you set to achieve,you are in good hands with these guys
> *


Yup! Now lets get your ass a GLASSHOUSE too vengence lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 17 2011, 07:35 PM~20360766
> *like he said..
> before we got married i told the wife i was buying another car (the glasshouse) and she said not till she saw a ring on her finger...
> lol.
> ...


Or u buy her a project to keep her busy too :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 18 2011, 01:23 AM~20363127
> *Yup! Now lets get your ass a GLASSHOUSE too vengence lol
> *


i told you a 76 with the square headlights :biggrin: 

thats what i want and thats what im willin to wait to get  

and yes it has to be a coupe,when it comes to the chevy it has to be a coupe,ill roll 4 dr lacs but its gotta be a 2dr chevy :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 17 2011, 08:41 PM~20361399
> *OH SH!T, I just realized today I have owned my Glasshouse for 1 year!  :cheesy:  What's terrible is I only drove it for 19 days before stripping it down and pulling the glass out to fix the 1/4 panel rust..
> 
> Lil story on my 1975 Impala Custom... It sat in a driveway in my town for the longest time, never moving from it's spot.. I would roll up, sometimes parking my car, getting out and staring at for awhile, looking it up and down then driving away wishing it could be mine.. I never knocked on their door to see if they would sell it (I was too busy building Cadillacs), and one day I drove by and IT WAS GONE!!  :0  :tears:
> ...


Amen :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 18 2011, 01:25 AM~20363131
> *i told you a 76 with the square headlights  :biggrin:
> 
> thats what i want and thats what im willin to wait to get
> ...


I have a couple lil somethings up my sleeve right now :biggrin: stay tuned......


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 18 2011, 01:32 AM~20363141
> *I have a couple lil somethings up my sleeve right now :biggrin: stay tuned......
> *


you have my number :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Apr 17 2011, 10:28 PM~20362411
> *damn!  :wow:  anyone from the fest?
> *


No but maybe he'll frequent the c'est once he gets the car....its going up to Oregon


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Apr 18 2011, 02:20 AM~20363120
> *kool how many u use
> *


5 per side


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 18 2011, 06:22 AM~20363514
> *No but maybe he'll frequent the c'est once he gets the car....its going up to Oregon
> *


 there getting a beautiful ass car..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

my plaque should be ready this week.. :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 17 2011, 08:41 PM~20361399
> *OH SH!T, I just realized today I have owned my Glasshouse for 1 year!  :cheesy:  What's terrible is I only drove it for 19 days before stripping it down and pulling the glass out to fix the 1/4 panel rust..
> 
> Lil story on my 1975 Impala Custom... It sat in a driveway in my town for the longest time, never moving from it's spot.. I would roll up, sometimes parking my car, getting out and staring at for awhile, looking it up and down then driving away wishing it could be mine.. I never knocked on their door to see if they would sell it (I was too busy building Cadillacs), and one day I drove by and IT WAS GONE!!  :0  :tears:
> ...


THATZ WAZUP BRO IVE HAD MINE FOR A YEAR AND SOME MONTHS TOO DROVE MINE THIZ WEEKEND :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

TOOK MINE TOO POMONA SWAP MEET FOR A CRUISE :biggrin: :biggrin: CRAZY SHIT WAS THAT I WAS THE ONLY GLASSHOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: OTHER THEN A RAG PROJECT FOR 5GZZ


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Apr 18 2011, 09:51 AM~20364538
> *TOOK MINE TOO POMONA SWAP MEET FOR A CRUISE :biggrin:  :biggrin: CRAZY SHIT WAS THAT I WAS THE ONLY GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  OTHER THEN A RAG PROJECT FOR 5GZZ
> *


Yea I'm the only one pretty much everywhere I go. Rain sleet or snow :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 13 2011, 04:01 PM~20331593
> *Put the T-tops in today!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Trunk done....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 18 2011, 06:22 AM~20363514
> *No but maybe he'll frequent the c'est once he gets the car....its going up to Oregon
> *


awww shit its comin to the nw? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 18 2011, 02:40 PM~20365997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

WHATS UP WITH EVERYBODY GETTING RAGHOUSES???
:dunno: :dunno:















































:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LIVE.... at the workshop


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:shhh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

now these some graphics


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 18 2011, 05:31 PM~20367481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did an elephant splooge up the entire side of your car? :roflmao:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562+Apr 17 2011, 03:44 PM~20359459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looking nice.....  .


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 18 2011, 03:02 PM~20366946
> *WHATS UP WITH EVERYBODY GETTING RAGHOUSES???
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> ...


MY NEXT GOAL A RAG LIKE THAT :naughty: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 18 2011, 05:01 PM~20367299
> *
> 
> 
> ...





YEAH F @ @ @ @ K YEAH :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 18 2011, 07:46 PM~20367606
> *did an elephant splooge up the entire side of your car? :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: 

is that what it looks like???

wait.. how do you know this? lol :biggrin: 

just buggin man. I thought it was chocolate ice cream.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 18 2011, 06:25 PM~20367071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin smooth man.
nice work


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

more to come......

doors gonna be naked soon


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Man the Glasshouse Fest is going to be off the hook  
:biggrin: I got a little something something raghouse :biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

4400 obo 5592137770,call for questions,sorry about the big ass pic.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

again sorry for the big ass pic,4400 obo,the interior has to b completely redone.hit me up,ill send pics through text.its on Fresno c/l.all info is there.5592137770/jess.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 there you go chopper.... nice color


----------



## 619davidVEE (Apr 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 17 2011, 07:26 PM~20360691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dammm thats a bomb ass pic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

finally got her home. 

75 caprice. picked it up super cheap. its gonna take a lil while but starting on it soon.

some of the items on the to-do list

cadillac rear end swap
add skirts
shave handles 
french antennas
14x7 tru spokes and 5.20s
2 pumps 4 batts.
44" moon
lace/flake/patterns/murals


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 19 2011, 12:34 AM~20370632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


POSTER Material!! :cheesy:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 18 2011, 05:31 PM~20367481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's some wet ass kandy paint :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Apr 19 2011, 12:48 AM~20370701
> *finally got her home.
> 
> 75 caprice. picked it up super cheap. its gonna take a lil while but starting on it soon.
> ...


I think if you run tru's you may be able to get away with out the rear end swap. Save some headaches when it comes to the floor and the drive shaft rubbing.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 18 2011, 09:25 PM~20369612
> *Man the Glasshouse Fest is going to be off the hook
> :biggrin: I got a little something something raghouse :biggrin:
> *


I have a little something something something something up my sleeve too :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:roflmao: ttt for the glasshouses


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 19 2011, 12:47 AM~20370952
> *I have a little something something something something up my sleeve too :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


just wait till i tear into that collection :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 19 2011, 12:53 AM~20370965
> *just wait till i tear into that collection  :biggrin:
> *


Lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have some more goodies posted on my parts page


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 18 2011, 08:25 PM~20369612
> *Man the Glasshouse Fest is going to be off the hook
> :biggrin: I got a little something something raghouse :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 18 2011, 10:34 PM~20370632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 19 2011, 08:22 AM~20372133
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car, u still have snow? :wow: that sucks


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Little more work done...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 19 2011, 11:03 AM~20372712
> *Nice car, u still have snow?  :wow: that sucks*


We didn't, until this morning.. :angry: Supposed to get 6"...



> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 19 2011, 11:07 AM~20372746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Putting in work! That trunk lid will look nice with the lock shaved..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75+Apr 18 2011, 05:02 PM~20366946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a CLEAN-ass wheelwell... :yes:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

What's the goin price on Powder Coatin Around LA
:420:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

where you gonna put the antennas?


> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Apr 18 2011, 10:48 PM~20370701
> *finally got her home.
> 
> 75 caprice. picked it up super cheap. its gonna take a lil while but starting on it soon.
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 19 2011, 10:37 AM~20372955
> *
> Thats a CLEAN-ass wheelwell... :yes:
> *












fuck it....smooth from bare metal..... least amount of filler required


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 19 2011, 12:35 PM~20374238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 19 2011, 01:35 PM~20374238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn you're stripping machine!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 19 2011, 10:07 AM~20372746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 19 2011, 01:35 PM~20374238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 18 2011, 11:34 PM~20370632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 18 2011, 04:02 PM~20366946
> *WHATS UP WITH EVERYBODY GETTING RAGHOUSES???
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> ...


Thats Clean  :wow:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 19 2011, 01:57 AM~20371095
> *Lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 19 2011, 12:35 PM~20374238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R U for hire I need some body work


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Apr 18 2011, 07:40 PM~20367978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS, TIME TO TEAR HER APART. hno: :x: :x: :sprint:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 19 2011, 06:20 PM~20376076
> *THANKS FELLAS, TIME TO TEAR HER APART.  hno:  :x:  :x:  :sprint:
> *










:yes:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Apr 19 2011, 01:34 AM~20370632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Apr 19 2011, 07:21 PM~20376548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL+Apr 19 2011, 08:40 AM~20372550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks i think the homie Johnny is gonna get one of the pics poster size :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 19 2011, 02:35 PM~20374238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know you personally, only from LiL, but seeing this pic..... WOOOOFFFFF!!! I know your car is gonna be so fuckin sweet after you're done! Same color as before, or diff??


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE IS THE NEW IMPALA*


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

To The Top :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 20 2011, 08:59 AM~20380423
> *GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE IS THE NEW IMPALA
> *


 :h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 20 2011, 04:53 AM~20379397
> *I don't know you personally, only from LiL, but seeing this pic.....  WOOOOFFFFF!!! I know your car is gonna be so fuckin sweet after you're done! Same color as before, or diff??
> *


thanks bro....

color is still undecided.....grey primer seems to be the favorite


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 20 2011, 08:59 AM~20380423
> *GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE IS THE NEW IMPALA
> *



:h5: :420:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

I have a 64 hard top, 64 Rag and currently working on my 75 rag. I would have to agree with BIG MARC the Glasshouse/Raghouse is the New Impala.

EastSide CC


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Something one of you guys may have extra to part with. I'm looking for the rubber gasket for a base of a driver side sport mirrior. Anyone have an extra that they are willing to sell let me know.Thanks.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 20 2011, 09:59 AM~20380423
> *GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE IS THE NEW IMPALA
> *


I don't think these reproduction parts catalogs got the memo...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 20 2011, 09:59 AM~20380423
> *GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE IS THE NEW IMPALA
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 20 2011, 11:19 AM~20381328
> *I don't think these reproduction parts catalogs got the memo...
> *



hope they never get a memo


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 20 2011, 02:32 PM~20382198
> *hope they never get a memo
> *


cuz then the market will be filled with poor quality, foreign, repro parts? or, cuz then everyone will be able to build a Glasshouse from practically nothing making our cars less rare? :happysad: :biggrin: 

I hear ya..


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

I have some parts for sale...$300 for everything or make offers.(Paid $380 shipped just for tail lights)


*Complete 75/76 Caprice tail lights bezel,lens & bkt housing

*License Plate bkt w/light

*Front left OG rubber bumper filler 76

*Front bumper guards

*Lower windshield splash (bottom part)

*have more but have to run for a few...I will be in So.Cal tomorrow no pics PM cell #


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 20 2011, 02:54 PM~20382771
> *I have some parts for sale...$300 for everything or make offers.(Paid $380 shipped just for tail lights)
> *Complete 75/76 Caprice tail lights bezel,lens & bkt housing
> 
> ...


pics of taillights USO :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Its so hard to say goodbye :tears:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 20 2011, 04:40 PM~20383800
> *pics of taillights USO  :biggrin:
> *


I have a box missing w/interior door lks & door handles lil hard to find misc crap but of course now that I'm rushing to get out of here I can't find it.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Apr 19 2011, 08:21 PM~20376548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF THEY ARE THE SAME, I GOT A PASSENGER SIDE. YOU CAN HAVE IT BRO PM YOUR ADDY.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 20 2011, 12:32 PM~20382198
> *hope they never get a memo
> *


NOS BABY NOS ORIGINAL


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 20 2011, 04:58 PM~20383986
> *Its so hard to say goodbye :tears:
> 
> 
> ...



aw man....not on 4/20...... now 4/20 is the day we lost a 74'....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 20 2011, 06:11 PM~20384420
> *NOS BABY NOS  ORIGINAL
> *



yea all I want NOS.... :cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 20 2011, 06:58 PM~20383986
> *Its so hard to say goodbye :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


sucks to see man
Is it going to a LIL member?
at least to a good home?
and worst part.. are you going to see it from time to time or is it going clear cross country?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 20 2011, 04:58 PM~20383986
> *Its so hard to say goodbye :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


its comin to the nw i see washington plates on that trailer,but he said its goin to oregon so maybe portland :dunno:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> sucks to see man
> Is it going to a LIL member?
> at least to a good home?
> and worst part.. are you going to see it from time to time or is it going clear cross country?
> ...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 20 2011, 06:51 PM~20384800
> *its comin to the nw i see washington plates on that trailer,but he said its goin to oregon so maybe portland :dunno:
> *


its going to gresham, oregon


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

now you got me lookin at that pic more. lol..
the deck on that trailer dont look so healthy either.. 
hope it makes the trip alright.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 20 2011, 08:53 PM~20384813
> *as it was driving away, boys 2 men was playing in my head
> 
> the guy who bought is a layitlow, he seems to like the 70's look i was going with and plans to do the same, so im sure he'll appreciate the car and take good care of it, its going to oregon, quite a ways from so.cal so im hoping i get pics from time to time
> ...


haha.. boys 2 men.. i aint herd anything about them in a long ass time.. haha.
and i know exactly the song you were thinkin.. lol.
good that its going to a good home.
hopefully he will be in here from time to time too.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 20 2011, 07:00 PM~20384866
> *haha.. boys 2 men..  i aint herd anything about them in a long ass time.. haha.
> and i know exactly the song you were thinkin.. lol.
> good that its going to a good home.
> ...


i wont lie, i was a little choked up as it drove off


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 20 2011, 09:06 PM~20384915
> *i wont lie, i was a little choked up as it drove off
> *


i would be to man..
cant explain it. But i seem to get pretty attached to the cars i like. lol.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Since no one wanted to buy the interior, I went and bought a 
raghouse to put the interior into :biggrin:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 20 2011, 03:58 PM~20383986
> *Its so hard to say goodbye :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


  :tears:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 20 2011, 04:58 PM~20383986
> *Its so hard to say goodbye :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 20 2011, 09:24 PM~20385061
> *Since no one wanted to buy the interior, I went and bought a
> raghouse to put the interior into :biggrin:
> 
> ...


  
looks good already. lol


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 20 2011, 06:24 PM~20385061
> *Since no one wanted to buy the interior, I went and bought a
> raghouse to put the interior into :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I still need a split bench :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 20 2011, 07:24 PM~20385061
> *Since no one wanted to buy the interior, I went and bought a
> raghouse to put the interior into :biggrin:
> 
> ...


More Pics....... :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 20 2011, 06:37 PM~20385170
> *More Pics....... :biggrin:
> *


Ok mario one more but no more car looks like shit :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 20 2011, 08:19 PM~20385489
> *Ok mario one more but no more car looks like shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty solid. Let me know if you need help with anything


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 20 2011, 07:21 PM~20385505
> *Looks pretty solid. Let me know if you need help with anything
> *


Cool thanks, just need paint and upholstery, 
Glasshouse Fest is my goal


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

just dont butcher this one chopper like the last one . Not hating just you cant chop up a 71-75 rag some are just best left alone. i hope to see you finish it :happysad:  TTT for chopper


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 20 2011, 02:13 PM~20382475
> *cuz then the market will be filled with poor quality, foreign, repro parts? or, cuz then everyone will be able to build a Glasshouse from practically nothing making our cars less rare?  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> 
> I hear ya..
> *


Ditto  the thrill is in the hunt, the hook up, the capture and the install lol :biggrin: it takes a different type of car Guy to own/build a GLASSHOUSE/raghouse or even the 71-73s. We're like a secret society :shhh: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 20 2011, 02:54 PM~20382771
> *I have some parts for sale...$300 for everything or make offers.(Paid $380 shipped just for tail lights)
> *Complete 75/76 Caprice tail lights bezel,lens & bkt housing
> 
> ...


Whoa $380 for lights!!!??? :wow: I've been showing people waaaay too much love for a pair of those :roflmao:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Apr 20 2011, 07:54 PM~20385810
> * just dont butcher this one chopper like the last one  . Not hating  just  you cant chop up a 71-75 rag  some are just best left alone. i hope to see you finish it  :happysad:   TTT for chopper
> *


Timothy Jones :biggrin: not this, just paint and upholstery and out the door


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 20 2011, 09:16 PM~20386011
> *Whoa $380 for lights!!!??? :wow: I've been showing people waaaay too much love for a pair of those :roflmao:
> *


I meant lights w/license plate housing my bad,shipped from Jersey...but yea...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 20 2011, 08:07 PM~20384925
> *i would be to man..
> cant explain it. But i seem to get pretty attached to the cars i like. lol.
> *


WITH IT GONE, IT JUST GIVES A GOOD REASON TO GO OUT LOOKING FOR ANOTHER ONE :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 20 2011, 09:33 PM~20386125
> *I meant lights w/license plate housing my bad,shipped from Jersey...but yea...
> *


 :wow: like I said " I've been showing waaaaaaay too much love" cuz I've always included those too


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 21 2011, 12:07 AM~20386986
> *:wow: like I said " I've been showing waaaaaaay too much love" cuz I've always included those too
> *


...last bit of scuffing 2night! ...ready for paint, since I have the skirts, and I'm able to roll my window up now too. ...excellent G-house parts supplier!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Apr 20 2011, 03:58 PM~20383986
> *Its so hard to say goodbye :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody know where I can take my OG grille to get chromed? Preferably in SoCal.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 21 2011, 08:27 AM~20388280
> *Anybody know where I can take my OG grille to get chromed? Preferably in SoCal.
> *


There is a place here in Santa Fe Springs I will Pm you the #


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 21 2011, 07:31 AM~20388298
> *There is a place here in Santa Fe Springs I will Pm you the #
> *


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 21 2011, 03:50 AM~20387382
> *...last bit of scuffing 2night!  ...ready for paint, since I have the skirts, and I'm able to roll my window up now too.  ...excellent G-house parts supplier!
> *


Glad it worked out for ya homie :thumbsup: get us some pics now :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 21 2011, 01:33 AM~20386886
> *WITH IT GONE, IT JUST GIVES A GOOD REASON TO GO OUT LOOKING FOR ANOTHER ONE :biggrin:
> *


very true


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## 60 impala (Mar 4, 2011)

manu samoas caprice conv. frame


----------



## 60 impala (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## 60 impala (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I need a 75 caprice header panel center and the grill or the hole thing for a good price :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 60 impala_@Apr 21 2011, 05:42 PM~20391081
> *manu samoas caprice conv. frame
> 
> 
> ...


looking good man.
nice stuff


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 60 impala_@Apr 21 2011, 03:42 PM~20391081
> *manu samoas caprice conv. frame
> 
> 
> ...


nice work.......


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 60 impala_@Apr 21 2011, 02:42 PM~20391081
> *manu samoas caprice conv. frame
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas....endura brand(Canadian company)industrial paint colour matched to my body colour. Tough as powder coat yet colour matchable.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Moneyshot, it was nice meeting u guys today. Glad I was able to help u guys get tha raghouses together. Hope u guys had a safe trip back and ill c u guys this summer


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 21 2011, 03:45 PM~20391112
> *I need a 75 caprice header panel center and the grill or the hole thing for a good price  :biggrin:
> *


Yoohoo :biggrin: :wave: are 76 Impalas and 75 Caprice interchangeable? I got a mint 76 imp clip


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 60 impala_@Apr 21 2011, 03:42 PM~20391081
> *manu samoas caprice conv. frame
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy sexy  I'm gonna take my black 74 off the frame. My red one looks like factory fresh still so its just getting pressure washed...keep up the good work homie :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 21 2011, 04:45 PM~20391112
> *I need a 75 caprice header panel center and the grill or the hole thing for a good price  :biggrin:
> *


What u looking to spend? U need just the center and grill?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 60 impala_@Apr 21 2011, 04:42 PM~20391081
> *manu samoas caprice conv. frame
> 
> 
> ...



Niiccee!


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60 impala_@Apr 21 2011, 03:42 PM~20391081
> *manu samoas caprice conv. frame
> 
> 
> ...


im loving that color homie


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 21 2011, 05:11 PM~20392214
> *Yoohoo :biggrin:  :wave: are 76 Impalas and 75 Caprice interchangeable? I got a mint 76 imp clip
> *


The car has a 76 impala panel so I want to go back to og 75 caprice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

GOT A FEW N.O.S. 1 PIECE OG FLOORMATS FOR SALE, BLACK, GREEN, AND BLUE.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 21 2011, 09:44 PM~20393395
> *GOT A FEW N.O.S. 1 PIECE OG FLOORMATS FOR SALE, BLACK, GREEN, AND BLUE.
> *


full front?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 21 2011, 07:44 PM~20393395
> *GOT A FEW N.O.S. 1 PIECE OG FLOORMATS FOR SALE, BLACK, GREEN, AND BLUE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 21 2011, 08:24 PM~20393274
> *The car has a 76 impala panel so I want to go back to og 75 caprice
> *


pics of yours 
mine is a 76 impala custom but i think it has a 75 caprice header


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 22 2011, 08:23 AM~20396046
> *pics of yours
> mine is a 76 impala custom but i think it has a 75 caprice header
> 
> ...


You do have a 75 caprice but it's only the center and grill
Not my car, this is a 76 impala


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 22 2011, 12:15 PM~20396895
> *You do have a 75 caprice but it's only the center and grill
> Not my car, this is a 76 impala
> 
> ...


I need to change it back to a 76 impala


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Apr 21 2011, 05:52 PM~20392053
> *Thanks fellas....endura brand(Canadian company)industrial paint colour matched to my body colour. Tough as powder coat yet colour matchable.
> *


Looking good and shiny..
Would you a location (website, email, add, etc...) where to get this paint I would like to try it out.

Thanks, always down to try something new and better


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 22 2011, 02:30 PM~20397293
> *Looking good and shiny..
> Would you a location (website, email, add, etc...) where to get this paint I would like to try it out.
> 
> ...


http://www.endura.ca/products/Topcoats/ex2c.html


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 02:34 PM~20397605
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> ...



very nice.... hope them 520's are improved


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

cool.
someone keyed the glasshouse while i had my back turned.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Apr 22 2011, 06:27 PM~20398476
> *cool.
> someone keyed the glasshouse while i had my back turned.
> 
> *


  
SUNNZABITCHES!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 01:34 PM~20397605
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> ...


How much are the tires for a set 13,


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

For sale, Check my parts page


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 22 2011, 01:21 PM~20397255
> *I need to change it back to a 76 impala
> *


I have a complete 76 Impala clip, check my parts page :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Apr 22 2011, 05:27 PM~20398476
> *cool.
> someone keyed the glasshouse while i had my back turned.
> 
> *


Wtf!!??!! :wow:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Apr 21 2011, 07:52 PM~20392053
> *Thanks fellas....endura brand(Canadian company)industrial paint colour matched to my body colour. Tough as powder coat yet colour matchable.
> *


  
thats good to know man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Apr 22 2011, 07:27 PM~20398476
> *cool.
> someone keyed the glasshouse while i had my back turned.
> 
> *


thats the shits bro.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 04:34 PM~20397605
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> ...


thats awesome man


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 22 2011, 09:46 PM~20399602
> *thats awesome man
> *


More awesomer w/ MANWICH!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 09:54 PM~20399652
> *More awesomer w/ MANWICH!!
> 
> 
> ...



Great idea!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 22 2011, 07:33 PM~20399106
> *I have a complete 76 Impala clip, check my parts page :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Shipping to California might kill me


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 02:34 PM~20397605
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> ...


Looks good...is that a double WW?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 22 2011, 08:53 PM~20400111
> *Shipping to California might kill me
> *


I have the center panel but no grill, i can get one


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 03:34 PM~20397605
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> ...


Damn that tread is squared off at the top shit almost 90 degrees :around:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 22 2011, 06:30 PM~20398780
> *
> SUNNZABITCHES!
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :guns:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 21 2011, 09:12 PM~20393645
> *full front?
> *


YES SIR!! :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Apr 22 2011, 12:21 PM~20397255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im only glad that i havent painted it yet. just motivates me to build a carport and keep it in the driveway once i paint her :happysad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 08:54 PM~20399652
> *More awesomer w/ MANWICH!!
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the manwich shipped :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 22 2011, 09:53 PM~20400111
> *Shipping to California might kill me
> *


Naw it'd only be two maybe three boxes, like $50-$75 bucks to ship :biggrin: I have my own boxes for the headlights so u wouldn't have to pay to pack or box those. I do exact shipping too
:thumbsup: its like shipping it to yourself. I might be able to concoct a box for the header :roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 22 2011, 10:23 PM~20400360
> *I have the center panel but no grill, i can get one
> *


I sold tha grille last week


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 22 2011, 12:33 PM~20397307
> *http://www.endura.ca/products/Topcoats/ex2c.html
> *


Thanks for the link....I'm sure the paint thread fellas could link you to an American company that has the same product . This paint is used for boats, big machinery and even lampposts for city streets. 
I guarantee this style of paint can be purchased in your town wherever you are


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA+Apr 22 2011, 10:54 PM~20399652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah they have ameraican distributors. I remember someone telling me about them before when i was asking about industrial coatings, for the frame as well.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 08:54 PM~20399652
> *More awesomer w/ MANWICH!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


wait til you hear the ol' lady yell at you...."why the fuck do these cans smell like rubber"


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 22 2011, 10:23 PM~20400360
> *I have the center panel but no grill, i can get one
> *


Got your message but my phones acting up can't make calls or receive but my internets working so I can get on layitlow hit me up on pm


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 01:34 PM~20397605
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

:0 
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/2328121503.html


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Apr 23 2011, 08:39 PM~20405354
> *:0
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/2328121503.html
> *



nice


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Dudes.... Here's my "FOR SALE" pearl white 50/50 split power interior... The pass. and back seat are still rip-free. The driver's seat DOES have some small rips, and you can see them in the pic. More pics are available for interested potential buyers. (They just take forever to upload from my phone.)


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 21 2011, 06:05 PM~20392171
> *Moneyshot, it was nice meeting u guys today. Glad I was able to help u guys get tha raghouses together. Hope u guys had a safe trip back and ill c u guys this summer
> *


always doin good business lil bro :thumbsup: 


you got my number if you come up on what you know im lookin for :biggrin: 




kinda wishin ida been able to pick that 72 up though,


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

WISHING ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY AND THEIR FAMILIES A HAPPY EASTER!!


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Holler w/ an offer on this... Faded, light pitting.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 24 2011, 11:00 AM~20408596
> *WISHING ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY AND THEIR FAMILIES A HAPPY EASTER!!
> *


same to you as well


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 24 2011, 10:00 AM~20408596
> *WISHING ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY AND THEIR FAMILIES A HAPPY EASTER!!
> *


Thank you you to :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 24 2011, 09:42 AM~20408110
> *always doin good business lil bro :thumbsup:
> you got my number if you come up on what you know im lookin for  :biggrin:
> kinda wishin ida been able to pick that 72 up though,
> *


  happy Easter everybody!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 24 2011, 09:42 AM~20408110
> *always doin good business lil bro :thumbsup:
> you got my number if you come up on what you know im lookin for  :biggrin:
> kinda wishin ida been able to pick that 72 up though,
> *


Hmmm I actually am working a deal to get that thing you're looking for lol...but I don't think ima come off of it. I have a clean 73 Impala tho....


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Apr 23 2011, 09:22 AM~20402486
> *Thanks for the link....I'm sure the paint thread fellas could link you to an American company that has the same product . This paint is used for boats, big machinery and even lampposts for city streets.
> I guarantee this style of paint can be purchased in your town wherever you are
> *



:wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Look what I just picked up for my 74 :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 24 2011, 09:17 PM~20411286
> *Look what I just picked up for my 74 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice stuff man


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 24 2011, 08:08 PM~20411778
> *nice stuff man
> *



yea cool accessory... for a rag


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 24 2011, 08:08 PM~20411778
> *nice stuff man
> *


Thanks. I got a pair of Landau windows too if anyone needs some


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 24 2011, 09:10 PM~20412332
> *yea cool accessory... for a rag
> *


Lol I wonder if they could be ordered for a rag? Seems kinda weird to put one on a rag to me, if u needed light you would just pop the top? :dunno:


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

TTT. For the homie heartofthecity hooked up me and the homie for our 75 rags. Good seller and has a big collection of parts. Keep up the good work homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 24 2011, 09:18 PM~20412390
> *Lol I wonder if they could be ordered for a rag? Seems kinda weird to put one on a rag to me, if u needed light you would just pop the top? :dunno:
> *



yea... but they do mount to the center....

funny to see rags with a/c too lmao


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 24 2011, 11:25 PM~20412442
> *yea... but they do mount to the center....
> 
> funny to see rags with a/c too lmao
> *


mmm..
i think A/C is in the future for mine this summer.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 24 2011, 09:30 PM~20412484
> *mmm..
> i think A/C is in the future for mine this summer.
> *



is yours non a/c?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 24 2011, 09:30 PM~20412484
> *mmm..
> i think A/C is in the future for mine this summer.
> *


I have some AC set ups ill be posting soon. Gotta have ac  anybody converted theirs over by using one of those kits they sell @ Autozone and other places?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@Apr 24 2011, 09:21 PM~20412408
> *TTT. For the homie heartofthecity hooked up me and the homie for our 75 rags. Good seller and has a big collection of parts. Keep up the good work homie...  :thumbsup:
> *


Fasho :biggrin: hook a brotha up with some paint and ill bring over the rest of your orders


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 24 2011, 10:43 PM~20412948
> *I have some AC set ups ill be posting soon. Gotta have ac  anybody converted theirs over by using one of those kits they sell @ Autozone and other places?
> *


i did mine with the kit from autozone its really easy to do. fuck that ac deleting shit, i roll with my windows all the way up in the summer!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Apr 24 2011, 10:59 PM~20413008
> *i did mine with the kit from autozone its really easy to do. fuck that ac deleting shit, i roll with my windows all the way up in the summer!
> *


Coo, I wasn't sure if it was worth it or not  yea AC all the way, plus its cool to show people that ALL of your options and accessories work like they're supposed to.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My damn water pump went out last night @ 11:30pm while I was on the freakin freeway!!! My temp gauge shot up to 220* and I was like wtf?? Had to pull over at a trucker weight station to let it cool off while i found sone water and then I limped it home :uh: I ordered a new one and a heater core from Autozone today that'll be here tomorrow. Anyone got any tips on how to change the heater core the easiest way? :dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 24 2011, 11:28 PM~20413121
> *My damn water pump went out last night @ 11:30pm while I was on the freakin freeway!!! My temp gauge shot up to 220* and I was like wtf?? Had to pull over at a trucker weight station to let it cool off while i found sone water and then I limped it home :uh: I ordered a new one and a heater core from Autozone today that'll be here tomorrow. Anyone got any tips on how to change the heater core the easiest way? :dunno:
> *


remove dashtop and inside glovebox.... it's a treat to change... gotta pull the box to access it...hope you bought some new heater and radiator hoses as well


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Easter sunday was nice out, so I could finally pull the tarps off and mount up a Tru spoke! Got a couple more to paint still..
















Even though the rims are temporary, gotta get some real Tru spinners..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

like the antenna


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 24 2011, 11:42 PM~20413156
> *remove dashtop and inside glovebox.... it's a treat to change... gotta pull the box to access it...hope you bought some new heater and radiator hoses as well
> *


I can't get to the last two screws of the dash in the middle because of the damn window  how'd u do it?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 25 2011, 12:29 AM~20413263
> *like the antenna
> *


yeah...that antenna looks sweet


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 02:34 PM~20397605
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 24 2011, 09:10 PM~20412332
> *yea cool accessory... for a rag
> *


I believe the ones for a Raghouse are alot slimer than those.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 24 2011, 11:20 PM~20413101
> *Coo, I wasn't sure if it was worth it or not  yea AC all the way, plus its cool to show people that ALL of your options and accessories work like they're supposed to.
> *


Mine has a/c to but for some reason it just stopped blowing air from one day to the next


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 24 2011, 03:12 PM~20409808
> *Hmmm I actually am working a deal to get that thing you're looking for lol...but I don't think ima come off of it. I have a clean 73 Impala tho....
> *


you know what glasshouse im willin to wait to get lil bro  
76 caprice gotta have the square headlights :biggrin:  

takes time and patience like any good thing 











and who needs a/c? it dont get hot enough here just roll them windows down n let the breeze in


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 22 2011, 01:33 PM~20397307
> *http://www.endura.ca/products/Topcoats/ex2c.html
> *


Thanks Bro.... :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 25 2011, 08:08 AM~20414222
> *Mine has a/c to but for some reason it just stopped blowing air from one day to the next
> *


more info....

not work at all?...fan only works on high speed?...no cold air?....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 25 2011, 07:44 AM~20414119
> *I believe the ones for a Raghouse are alot slimer than those.
> *



that's true... was just looking at the center mount....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 25 2011, 09:16 AM~20414651
> *more info....
> 
> not work at all?...fan only works on high speed?...no cold air?....
> *


When I 1st got it it blew air not cold but it worked and now it won't even blow or make any noise or anything at all


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 25 2011, 11:59 AM~20415608
> *When I 1st got it it blew air not cold but it worked and now it won't even blow  or make any noise or anything at all
> *


Mine is doing the same thing. I think its my switch because when I run a hot wire straight to the battery it works :dunno:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 18 2011, 05:02 PM~20366946
> *WHATS UP WITH EVERYBODY GETTING RAGHOUSES???
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> ...


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here is a slide show I put together for you all to check out

Flat Broke's tear down

http://youtu.be/tosBLcmtn08


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 25 2011, 12:22 PM~20415751
> *Mine is doing the same thing. I think its my switch because when I run a hot wire straight to the battery it works  :dunno:
> *


2x :happysad: 
The AC or heater does not work, im thinking it might be the switch too. :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 25 2011, 12:22 PM~20415751
> *Mine is doing the same thing. I think its my switch because when I run a hot wire straight to the battery it works  :dunno:
> *


i thought mine was the switch in my 76 but it was the blower motor itself was bad.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 25 2011, 11:59 AM~20415608
> *When I 1st got it it blew air not cold but it worked and now it won't even blow  or make any noise or anything at all
> *


have you tried it in all functions.... heat,vent,a/c....if the fan doesn't work it's usually the resistor that's on the box on the firewall side...check all you fuses too

now if all that works... check and see if your getting voltage to the a/c clutch... the wire that's on the end of the compressor

if all is working just needs to be recharged...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 25 2011, 12:17 AM~20413237
> *Easter sunday was nice out, so I could finally pull the tarps off and mount up a Tru spoke! Got a couple more to paint still..
> 
> 
> ...


 those look really good..


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 25 2011, 01:58 PM~20416367
> *i thought mine was the switch in my 76 but it was the blower motor itself was bad.
> *


Thats what i thought too on mine, but the Ac compresser will not engage when i move the switch? :dunno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Apr 25 2011, 02:04 PM~20416402
> *Thats what i thought too on mine, but the Ac compresser will not engage when i move the switch? :dunno:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 25 2011, 02:04 PM~20416398
> *those look really good..
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait to get my hands on that one! :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

RAGHOUSE BACK GLASS DEFROSTER 300 PLUS SHIPPING










DELETE BOX 100 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 25 2011, 12:43 AM~20412948
> *I have some AC set ups ill be posting soon. Gotta have ac  anybody converted theirs over by using one of those kits they sell @ Autozone and other places?
> *


i think the only thing that will be vehicle specific will be the ac box on the firewall.
well and maybe the switch. 
I gotta cruz a few junk yards see what i can come up with here.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 25 2011, 12:17 AM~20413237
> *Easter sunday was nice out, so I could finally pull the tarps off and mount up a Tru spoke! Got a couple more to paint still..
> 
> 
> ...


why worry about getting real tru spinners if your not tru to the old school?
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

GOT A N.O.S. BLACK TISSUE DISPENSER FOR SALE IF INTERESTED PM ME.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 25 2011, 02:03 PM~20416390
> *have you tried it in all functions.... heat,vent,a/c....if the fan doesn't work it's usually the resistor that's  on the box on the firewall side...check all you fuses too
> 
> now if all that works... check and see if your getting voltage to the a/c clutch... the wire that's on the end of the compressor
> ...


I'll have to check this out this weekend


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Apr 25 2011, 06:11 PM~20417601
> *why worry about getting real tru spinners if your not tru to the old school?
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Yeah, your right..I won't worry about it! Those Trus and Premium Sportways will probably only be on there for a month anyways.. I put em on there so I could quit seeing it on the ugly balloon-tire stocks.. Obviously real Tru spinners look better than the cheapos.. 
No, I didn't paint over good chrome.. they were pretty tattered by the time I got my hands on em! Just wanted to paint something with the color so I can visualize it on the car..  
Thanks for yer concern, perhaps you could make a list of "Do's and Don'ts When Building an Old School" I'm sure it would be a fascinating read!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

do...
chrome header panel

don't
chrome header panel and big ass wheels. lol


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by uso og 64_@Apr 25 2011, 01:51 PM~20416321
> *Here is a slide show I put together for you all to check out
> 
> Flat Broke's tear down
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 25 2011, 04:24 PM~20417230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...I have three of those


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 25 2011, 06:48 PM~20418408
> *do...
> chrome header panel
> 
> ...


Not feeling the chrome header panels :thumbsdown:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uso og 64_@Apr 25 2011, 01:51 PM~20416321
> *Here is a slide show I put together for you all to check out
> 
> Flat Broke's tear down
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 25 2011, 06:39 PM~20418323
> *Yeah, your right..I won't worry about it! Those Trus and Premium Sportways will probably only be on there for a month anyways.. I put em on there so I could quit seeing it on the ugly balloon-tire stocks.. Obviously real Tru spinners look better than the cheapos..
> No, I didn't paint over good chrome.. they were pretty tattered by the time I got my hands on em!  Just wanted to paint something with the color so I can visualize it on the car..
> Thanks for yer concern, perhaps you could make a list of "Do's and Don'ts When Building an Old School"  I'm sure it would be a fascinating read!
> *



oh snap.....


:inout:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

i got a 1976 glass house For Sale 6000 obo has original Ac, Has Power Windows, Lifted 3 batts 2 pumps, interior is clean, It starts right up Got the Side Moldings For It all Its Missing Are The Bumper Fillers Has a Moon Roof In It
Located out of Norwalk Area.
If interested please call 213-200-4821


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 25 2011, 08:04 PM~20419140
> *i got a 1976 glass house For Sale 6000 obo has original Ac, Has Power Windows, Lifted 3 batts 2 pumps, interior is clean, It starts right up Got the Side Moldings For It all Its Missing Are The Bumper Fillers Has a Moon Roof In It
> Located out of Norwalk Area.
> If interested please call 213-200-4821
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 25 2011, 08:04 PM~20419140
> *i got a 1976 glass house For Sale 6000 obo has original Ac, Has Power Windows, Lifted 3 batts 2 pumps, interior is clean, It starts right up Got the Side Moldings For It all Its Missing Are The Bumper Fillers Has a Moon Roof In It
> Located out of Norwalk Area.
> If interested please call 213-200-4821
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 25 2011, 07:04 PM~20419140
> *i got a 1976 glass house For Sale 6000 obo has original Ac, Has Power Windows, Lifted 3 batts 2 pumps, interior is clean, It starts right up Got the Side Moldings For It all Its Missing Are The Bumper Fillers Has a Moon Roof In It
> Located out of Norwalk Area.
> If interested please call 213-200-4821
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice Glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

My yellow glasshouse is still for sale,if anyone is interested.4400 obo.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 25 2011, 09:37 PM~20420078
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Gotta love the 76s :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 25 2011, 09:46 PM~20420147
> *:wave:
> *


sup brother


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 25 2011, 03:29 PM~20416860
> *I can't wait to get my hands on that one! :wow:  :biggrin: :cheesy:
> *


 i hope its okay so far?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 25 2011, 11:42 PM~20420841
> *i hope its okay so far?
> *


Heck yea :biggrin: u start on the interior yet?


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

who gota ragg for sale let me know i have cash in hand i dont want no show car thanks yall pm me info in cali


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Apr 26 2011, 12:17 AM~20421065
> *who gota ragg for sale let me know i have cash in hand i dont want no show car thanks yall pm me info
> *


Willing to come to Seattle to get it? :biggrin: if so hit me up in about a month


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey any Houston or Dallas riders, ill be down there in the middle of may for about a week so if u need parts hit me up now so I can get your orders together and get free shipping lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

pm sent.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 25 2011, 11:08 PM~20420694
> *sup brother
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Apr 26 2011, 12:17 AM~20421065
> *who gota ragg for sale let me know i have cash in hand i dont want no show car thanks yall pm me info in cali
> *


 :0


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 25 2011, 07:04 PM~20419140
> *i got a 1976 glass house For Sale 6000 obo has original Ac, Has Power Windows, Lifted 3 batts 2 pumps, interior is clean, It starts right up Got the Side Moldings For It all Its Missing Are The Bumper Fillers Has a Moon Roof In It
> Located out of Norwalk Area.
> If interested please call 213-200-4821
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Man it's a pain in the ass to change the water pump with all of this emissions crap in the way


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 26 2011, 02:56 PM~20424862
> *Man it's a pain in the ass to change the water pump with all of this emissions crap in the way
> *


in the way how?

take off the fan... and fan shroud...water pump has four bolts holding it to motor and a couple bolts holding the smog pump bracket


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 25 2011, 05:24 PM~20417230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT THIS TOO. :biggrin: 



















250 PLUS SHIPPING.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 25 2011, 08:04 PM~20419140
> *i got a 1976 glass house For Sale 6000 obo has original Ac, Has Power Windows, Lifted 3 batts 2 pumps, interior is clean, It starts right up Got the Side Moldings For It all Its Missing Are The Bumper Fillers Has a Moon Roof In It
> Located out of Norwalk Area.
> If interested please call 213-200-4821
> ...



:wow: :wow: thats what i want right there :wow: :wow:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 26 2011, 02:56 PM~20424862
> *Man it's a pain in the ass to change the water pump with all of this emissions crap in the way
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 25 2011, 10:04 PM~20419140
> *i got a 1976 glass house For Sale 6000 obo has original Ac, Has Power Windows, Lifted 3 batts 2 pumps, interior is clean, It starts right up Got the Side Moldings For It all Its Missing Are The Bumper Fillers Has a Moon Roof In It
> Located out of Norwalk Area.
> If interested please call 213-200-4821
> ...


nice ride man. 
g/l with the sale


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 26 2011, 02:37 PM~20425138
> *in the way how?
> 
> take off the fan... and fan shroud...water pump has four bolts holding it to motor and a couple bolts holding the smog pump bracket
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 26 2011, 03:37 PM~20425138
> *in the way how?
> 
> take off the fan... and fan shroud...water pump has four bolts holding it to motor and a couple bolts holding the smog pump bracket
> *


There's two bolts that are behind the smog pump pulley that u can't get to so now I gotta take off the smog pump too  I've never had this much crap in the way before


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 26 2011, 05:23 PM~20425958
> *I GOT THIS TOO.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I know I'm kinda young but what exactly is, and what exactly does that color bar do and y does everybody want one? Does it just light up like a neon light or is it like a strobe light? Was it popular in the '70s or something?? :dunno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 26 2011, 05:50 PM~20426172
> *:wow:  :wow:  thats what i want right there  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Its only 6 grand and two states away, lets go get it :biggrin: ill pack the snacks and u can have visitation rights on the weekends and ill have it during the week :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 19 2011, 11:07 AM~20372746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Krazy Krakr, what are you using to pop the trunk since you shaved the lock? Original power trunk? Aftermarket kit? Manual cable release?
I really wanted to shave the lock on mine..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 26 2011, 11:18 PM~20429311
> *There's two bolts that are behind the smog pump pulley that u can't get to so now I gotta take off the smog pump too   I've never had this much crap in the way before
> *



the pulley is bolted on right?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 27 2011, 12:21 AM~20429326
> *Ok I know I'm kinda young but what exactly is, and what exactly does that color bar do and y does everybody want one? Does it just light up like a neon light or is it like a strobe light? Was it popular in the '70s or something??  :dunno:
> *


The lights dance to the music. Kinda hard to explain you either dig it or not. Also there are a few colours in there and a colour goes for say the bass one for the drums so on. 

also I think it came out before the 70's. I think it's more of a late 50's early 60's thing that carried on. I love them and I know I'll get a repop to run as an og one is just to damn much


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 27 2011, 12:21 AM~20429326
> *Ok I know I'm kinda young but what exactly is, and what exactly does that color bar do and y does everybody want one? Does it just light up like a neon light or is it like a strobe light? Was it popular in the '70s or something??  :dunno:
> *


Aldo look up colour bars or color bars on YouTube. People from lil have put up there's in action :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 27 2011, 12:31 AM~20429604
> *Aldo look up colour bars or color bars on YouTube. People from lil have put up there's in action :thumbsup:
> *


  

socapots has a couple videos he made with different music in his glasshouse


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 26 2011, 05:50 PM~20426172
> *:wow:  :wow:  thats what i want right there  :wow:  :wow:
> *


come on its a good deal it runs :cheesy: 

the reason i cant have it is because i cant have it just sitting here in my drive way anymore i have to many cars and no room for it anymore


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 26 2011, 11:00 PM~20429498
> *Hey Krazy Krakr, what are you using to pop the trunk since you shaved the lock? Original power trunk? Aftermarket kit? Manual cable release?
> I really wanted to shave the lock on mine..
> *


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 26 2011, 11:21 PM~20429326
> *Ok I know I'm kinda young but what exactly is, and what exactly does that color bar do and y does everybody want one? Does it just light up like a neon light or is it like a strobe light? Was it popular in the '70s or something??  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 03:34 PM~20397605
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 27 2011, 08:11 AM~20430687
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 2 stereos


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 27 2011, 08:24 AM~20430770
> *:0 2 stereos
> *


LOL,I get asked that everytime I pull this baby out.To the right is the Alpine Steren the left is the Alpine DSP EQ "Reverb".


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

A little progress on my G ride.
















Hopefully she will be done by july. the interior is at the shop and I almost finsihsed blocking it out. next stop Kandy


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

1975 caprice classic changed it over to a 76 front end runs good drove it from fresno to yuba city 2 1/2 hour drive no problem car is complete& never been cut [hydralics] have extra glass floors and trunk are solid little rust around right side window power windows and seat any questions give me a call 530 315 1715[ antonio ]car is in yuba city 30 min north of sacramento want 1500FIRM so dont waste my time making me an offer its 1500.00 thanks guys


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

if i dont sell the whole car i might just start parting it out we'll see


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

mutherfucker.... that's a sweet deal...split bench,power windows,power locks....and 76 clip..


someone better jump on that :wow:


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

> mutherfucker.... that's a sweet deal...split bench,power windows,power locks....and 76 clip..
> someone better jump on that :wow:


yeah thanks and runs good just got too many rides wish i could keep them all neighbors hate me 








[/quote]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice raghouse :biggrin: 

and nice collection of rides....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 27 2011, 12:20 AM~20429568
> *the pulley is bolted on right?
> *


Yup and I took the three bolts out of it and it didn't move so the whole pump is coming off


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 27 2011, 12:28 AM~20429595
> *The lights dance to the music. Kinda hard to explain you either dig it or not. Also there are a few colours in there and a colour goes for say the bass one for the drums so on.
> 
> also I think it came out before the 70's. I think it's more of a late 50's early 60's thing that carried on. I love them and I know I'll get a repop to run as an og one is just to damn much
> *


Thanks brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 27 2011, 11:12 AM~20431454
> *mutherfucker.... that's a sweet deal...split bench,power windows,power locks....and 76 clip..
> someone better jump on that :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tonyo 67_@Apr 27 2011, 10:01 AM~20431385
> *1975 caprice classic changed it over to a 76 front end runs good drove it from fresno to yuba city 2 1/2 hour drive no problem car is complete& never been cut [hydralics] have extra glass floors and trunk are solid little rust around right side window power windows and seat any questions give me a call 530 315 1715[ antonio ]car is in yuba city 30 min north of sacramento want 1500FIRM so dont waste my time making me an offer its 1500.00 thanks guys
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I might have to come down from Seattle and save that one! I'm dead ass serious :wow:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> yeah thanks and runs good just got too many rides wish i could keep them all neighbors hate me


[/quote]
Damn Homie ! very nice collection ! just park them at the neighbors house add some class to their yard ! :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> yeah thanks and runs good just got too many rides wish i could keep them all neighbors hate me


[/quote]
They should admire your cars! Probably worth more than their whole house :roflmao:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Dudes.... Here's my <span style='color:red'>50/50 split power interior... The pass. and back seat are still rip-free. The driver's seat DOES have some small rips, and you can see them in the pic. More pics are available for interested potential buyers. (They just take forever to upload from my phone.)
ALSO.... THIS IS DIRTY. I PROLLY SHOULDA TOOK A QUICK RAG TO IT PRIOR TO THE PICS. IT'S BEEN SITTING ALL WINTER.


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 27 2011, 08:05 AM~20431021
> *LOL,I get asked that everytime I pull this baby out.To the right is the Alpine Steren the left is the Alpine DSP EQ "Reverb".
> *


 :cheesy: HELL YAH ALL MY MUSIC IS HEARD IN REVERB CAN'T BEAT THAT ECHOE EFFECT LOVE IT :worship: :yes:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tonyo 67_@Apr 27 2011, 10:01 AM~20431385
> *1975 caprice classic changed it over to a 76 front end runs good drove it from fresno to yuba city 2 1/2 hour drive no problem car is complete& never been cut [hydralics] have extra glass floors and trunk are solid little rust around right side window power windows and seat any questions give me a call 530 315 1715[ antonio ]car is in yuba city 30 min north of sacramento want 1500FIRM so dont waste my time making me an offer its 1500.00 thanks guys
> 
> 
> ...


I wish i would have done the76 clip swap on a 75! I tried smogging my 76 yesterday, and pretty much failed as soon as the tech guy popped the hood and saw the engine!  so i guess i need to make my original aircleaner fit my edelbrock egr carb. :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's funny back when I still had to smog my 74'... I had a chrome air cleaner with edelbrock carb all I had to do is hook up the vent for the crankcase ventalation in the center of the air cleaner and it passed.... well with a fresh motor anyway


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 27 2011, 10:30 AM~20431579
> *nice raghouse :biggrin:
> 
> and nice collection of rides....
> *


is that your ace in the pic??? what's the name of that red????


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Apr 27 2011, 11:27 AM~20431939
> *I wish i would have done the76 clip swap on a 75! I tried smogging my 76 yesterday, and pretty much failed as soon as the tech guy popped the hood and saw the engine!   so i guess i need to make my original aircleaner fit my edelbrock egr carb.  :uh:
> *


Damn smog sucks. :uh: they should make an exception for 76s


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 27 2011, 11:27 AM~20432307
> *Damn smog sucks.  :uh: they should make an exception for 76s
> *


tell me about it. nothing was as nerve racking as watching the smog guy climb into the engine bay with his hoses and contraptions hno: 
i was in suspense for like an hour and a half.


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Kadman_@Apr 27 2011, 12:13 PM~20432220
> *is that your ace in the pic???  what's the name of that red????
> *


candy red with silver and gold bases


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I need a driver kick panel asap


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

1975 caprice classic changed it over to a 76 front end runs good drove it from fresno to yuba city 2 1/2 hour drive no problem car is complete& never been cut [hydralics] have extra glass floors and trunk are solid little rust around right side window power windows and seat any questions give me a call 530 315 1715[ antonio ]car is in yuba city 30 min north of sacramento want 1500FIRM so dont waste my time making me an offer its 1500.00 thanks guys


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> yeah thanks and runs good just got too many rides wish i could keep them all neighbors hate me


[/quote]
Don't sale the cars, sale the house :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 27 2011, 09:05 AM~20431021
> *LOL,I get asked that everytime I pull this baby out.To the right is the Alpine Steren the left is the Alpine DSP EQ "Reverb".
> *


I LIKE IT.... THAT LOOKS REAL CLEAN


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Apr 27 2011, 11:50 AM~20432085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so, if not im going to look for a 75, 74 tittle and vin. :happysad:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> yeah thanks and runs good just got too many rides wish i could keep them all neighbors hate me


[/quote]
:wow: FUCK HOMIE, U GOT A CAR SHOW OUTSIDE UR PAD...GL ON THE SALE, IT SHOULD SELL QUICK


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 27 2011, 02:35 AM~20429616
> *
> 
> socapots has a couple videos he made with different music in his glasshouse
> *


 :biggrin: 
in the link man..
the glasshouse one. check it out.
personally i love it to.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Apr 27 2011, 02:28 AM~20429595
> *The lights dance to the music. Kinda hard to explain you either dig it or not. Also there are a few colours in there and a colour goes for say the bass one for the drums so on.
> 
> also I think it came out before the 70's. I think it's more of a late 50's early 60's thing that carried on. I love them and I know I'll get a repop to run as an og one is just to damn much
> *


id go the hoppin62 route if you want a reproduction.. great guy to deal with. and great product.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Apr 27 2011, 01:59 PM~20432885
> *tell me about it. nothing was as nerve racking as watching the smog guy climb into the engine bay with his hoses and contraptions hno:
> i was in suspense for like an hour and a half.
> *


It just seems soo stupid to have to smog a car that old. Ill register the 76 I'm getting in the country to skip all that bullsh!t :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tonyo 67_@Apr 27 2011, 12:20 PM~20431515
> *yeah thanks and runs good just got too many rides wish i could keep them all neighbors hate me
> *


and now i hate you to.. lol.
just playin man. Sweet collection.
and that glass you sellin is nice to man. it'll sell for sure for 1500.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 27 2011, 01:02 PM~20431804
> *Dudes.... Here's my <span style='color:red'>50/50 split power interior... The pass. and back seat are still rip-free. The driver's seat DOES have some small rips, and you can see them in the pic. More pics are available for  interested potential buyers. (They just take forever to upload from my phone.)
> ALSO.... THIS IS DIRTY. I PROLLY SHOULDA TOOK A QUICK RAG TO IT PRIOR TO THE PICS. IT'S BEEN SITTING ALL WINTER.
> 
> ...


you sellin the whole interior??
where are you?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 27 2011, 03:15 PM~20433313
> *I need a driver kick panel asap
> *


 :wave: any color preference lol


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 27 2011, 06:32 PM~20434736
> *:wave: any color preference lol
> *


 :0


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Just wondering who made this shirt...im interested in buying....


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Alright guys, the 5.20's just came in. I'll let you know what I think about the tires, first impressions: Damn they look good and they are 4 ply.


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tonyo 67_@Apr 27 2011, 03:13 PM~20433303
> *candy red with silver and gold bases
> *


diggin that color :thumbsup: thinking about it for my 68 coupe de ville rag.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 27 2011, 07:27 PM~20435243
> *Alright guys, the 5.20's just came in. I'll let you know what I think about the tires, first impressions: Damn they look good and they are 4 ply.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> yeah thanks and runs good just got too many rides wish i could keep them all neighbors hate me


[/quote]
:wow: :wow:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 27 2011, 09:17 PM~20435128
> *Just wondering who made this shirt...im interested in buying....
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna say his name is skilz something.. 
check back a bit in this topic..
maybe 50 pages or so. Might find him and prices..
im sure someone can remember better then me.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 27 2011, 09:27 PM~20435243
> *Alright guys, the 5.20's just came in. I'll let you know what I think about the tires, first impressions: Damn they look good and they are 4 ply.
> 
> 
> ...


  

let us know how it goes man.


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 27 2011, 09:03 PM~20436158
> *i wanna say his name is skilz something..
> check back a bit in this topic..
> maybe 50 pages or so. Might find him and prices..
> ...


Does he still come on this topic.???
Wat club is he frm.??


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 26 2011, 11:21 PM~20429326
> *Ok I know I'm kinda young but what exactly is, and what exactly does that color bar do and y does everybody want one? Does it just light up like a neon light or is it like a strobe light? Was it popular in the '70s or something??  :dunno:
> *


look it up on youtube n u can see them at work


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Apr 27 2011, 10:54 PM~20437187
> *look it up on youtube n u can see them at work
> *


Doesnt it go with the beat of the music.??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 27 2011, 10:55 PM~20437199
> *Doesnt it go with the beat of the music.??
> *


Glad I wasn't the only one not all the way hip :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Waddup $ 68 $ :wave: I see u lurking :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 27 2011, 09:11 AM~20430687
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The gangster of colour bars :0


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tonyo 67_@Apr 27 2011, 10:01 AM~20431385
> *1975 caprice classic changed it over to a 76 front end runs good drove it from fresno to yuba city 2 1/2 hour drive no problem car is complete& never been cut [hydralics] have extra glass floors and trunk are solid little rust around right side window power windows and seat any questions give me a call 530 315 1715[ antonio ]car is in yuba city 30 min north of sacramento want 1500FIRM so dont waste my time making me an offer its 1500.00 thanks guys
> 
> 
> ...


WISH I HAD THE CASH.....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Apr 28 2011, 12:52 AM~20437735
> *WISH I HAD THE CASH.....
> *


I got the cash ....wish I had the truck and trailer :uh:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY+Apr 27 2011, 09:17 PM~20435128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His name on here is Stickz... Thats my club member out of OK... He has a website so search his name and it should be in his signature


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 28 2011, 01:01 AM~20437762
> *I got the cash ....wish I had the truck and trailer :uh:
> *



it's not that far from you.... just need a bus ticket and gas money


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

I LOVE GLASSHOUSE'S....I WAS BORN A GLASSHOUSE MAN


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 28 2011, 01:17 AM~20437794
> *it's not that far from you.... just need a bus ticket and gas money
> *


I'd be nervous driving it that far without driving it before hand :happysad: unless I had AAA....hmmm :run:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyo 67_@Apr 27 2011, 03:16 PM~20433321
> *1975 caprice classic changed it over to a 76 front end runs good drove it from fresno to yuba city 2 1/2 hour drive no problem car is complete& never been cut [hydralics] have extra glass floors and trunk are solid little rust around right side window power windows and seat any questions give me a call 530 315 1715[ antonio ]car is in yuba city 30 min north of sacramento want 1500FIRM so dont waste my time making me an offer its 1500.00 thanks guys
> 
> 
> ...


 I love all the cars,,and the panel. I would love to see more of the 68 but this is glasshouse fest, lol can you post more pictures of the raghouse, and maybe having the 68 sitting in back of it..?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 26 2011, 11:21 PM~20429326
> *Ok I know I'm kinda young but what exactly is, and what exactly does that color bar do and y does everybody want one? Does it just light up like a neon light or is it like a strobe light? Was it popular in the '70s or something??  :dunno:
> *


when i was a kid in the 60's and 70's my brother had one in his 67 galaxie, with a 4 track tape deck and doughnut steering wheel.. 
he always installed color bar, music and sterring wheel before rims and hydros...
the car was sitting on supremes with 5/20's. i thought it was the coolest thing, cruzzing with my big brother,, listening to smokey and war, and the delfonics 
watching the lights blink to the music, while i could feel the roar of the glasspacks...
that shit was forever burned in my memory.. i dont think i color bar should really go in anything newer than 79? but I THINK ITS mandatory for a lo lo 76 or older..
Its a total nostalgia thing..  click picture for clip.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 27 2011, 06:27 PM~20435243
> *Alright guys, the 5.20's just came in. I'll let you know what I think about the tires, first impressions: Damn they look good and they are 4 ply.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dannyp+Apr 27 2011, 11:11 AM~20431873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx.I have a lil video on my phone but don't know how to upload or post it.


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 27 2011, 10:55 PM~20437199
> *Doesnt it go with the beat of the music.??
> *


yea it does.. its better then the neons tht the imports use. but jus look it up on youtube if u wanna see it in action


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

heres one tht u can look at 

http://youtu.be/kpkmzgU5cPw


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 28 2011, 02:14 AM~20437886
> *I love all the cars,,and the panel. I would love to see more of the 68 but this is glasshouse fest, lol can you post more pictures of the raghouse, and maybe having the 68 sitting in back of it..?
> *


Lol you're worst than me :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 01:19 PM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: Settin it off proper! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 12:19 PM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DANMMMMMM!!!!!!!!THAT FUKN BAD


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 27 2011, 12:00 AM~20429498
> *Hey Krazy Krakr, what are you using to pop the trunk since you shaved the lock? Original power trunk? Aftermarket kit? Manual cable release?
> I really wanted to shave the lock on mine..
> *


Im a 250lb Linear actuator to lift and lower the trunk. the stock bars wont hold up the molded trunk. and I just did't want to have a stick or something to hold it up...


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 27 2011, 08:11 AM~20430687
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nardis, Alpines, and DingDongs (Daytons for the new kids)...That's Old Skool...TTT my brother...I just got my Nardi the other day from Ebay in Japan... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 01:19 PM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: NNNNNNICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 28 2011, 01:59 PM~20440664
> *Im a 250lb Linear actuator to lift and lower the trunk. the stock bars wont hold up the molded trunk. and I just did't want to have a stick or something to hold it up...
> *


Dang, yer gettin super technical! :cheesy: My torsion rods hold up my molded trunk fine, but Im gonna fab some gas shocks to give more space for the subwoofer box..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 28 2011, 01:59 PM~20440664
> *Im a 250lb Linear actuator to lift and lower the trunk. the stock bars wont hold up the molded trunk. and I just did't want to have a stick or something to hold it up...
> *


PICS!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 11:19 AM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!


----------



## sosolowlow (Aug 6, 2009)

These look amazing!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 12:19 PM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, that looks wicked, Dirty S


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 12:19 PM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 12:19 PM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dayymn!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 01:19 PM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
NICE! :0


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 12:19 PM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.!!!!! :wow: :wow: :biggrin: 
I love it.!!!
Is that a 76.??


----------



## slowdrag57 (Nov 26, 2007)

im selling my 76 caprice classic located in el paso tx call george 9152048987 hydros not included












































































































































reply for more pix


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok water pump is done now its on to the heater core....is there a way to change it without taking off the dash? I can't get the ones that are closest to the window off so I need another route :dunno:


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

> Up for Sale:
> Asking $11000 or best offer
> 1974 Chevrolet Impala
> 350 Small Block
> ...


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 28 2011, 08:44 PM~20443573
> *Ok water pump is done now its on to the heater core....is there a way to change it without taking off the dash? I can't get the ones that are closest to the window off so I need another route :dunno:
> *


good looking out bro


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slowdrag57_@Apr 28 2011, 07:04 PM~20443200
> *im selling my 76 caprice classic located in el paso tx call george 9152048987 hydros not included
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN, nice ride.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Apr 28 2011, 07:48 PM~20443609
> *good looking out bro
> *


Anytime homie :thumbsup: I'm tryna locate a passenger one for ya too. Make sure u got some good eats when I come down bro :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 11:19 AM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 08:27 PM~20443969
> *DAMN, nice ride.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 12:19 PM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK! SOME CENTER GOLDS WOULD SET IT OFF


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

any rags for sale 73 to 75


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 27 2011, 11:03 PM~20436158
> *i wanna say his name is skilz something..
> check back a bit in this topic..
> maybe 50 pages or so. Might find him and prices..
> ...


 :roflmao:

thnks Soca


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 01:19 PM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The baddest Glasshouse in all the lands!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin+Apr 28 2011, 01:53 PM~20440624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS EVERYBODY!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lupe+Apr 28 2011, 06:09 PM~20442326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW HUH!



THANKS EVERYBODY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Apr 29 2011, 08:15 AM~20446556
> *The baddest Glasshouse in all the lands!
> *


DAMN THANKS! I WOULDN'T TAKE IT THAT FAR BUT I AM GLAD IT IS APPRECIATED BY MY PEERS


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 28 2011, 02:08 PM~20441135
> *Dang, yer gettin super technical!  :cheesy:  My torsion rods hold up my molded trunk fine, but Im gonna fab some gas shocks to give more space for the subwoofer box..
> *


That was also another reason i went with the actuator, ill post some pics when i have a little more done...


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 12:19 PM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Flake, Flake, and more Flake....Like MCDs "I'm loving it" TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 29 2011, 08:23 AM~20446596
> *Flake, Flake, and more Flake....Like MCDs "I'm loving it" TTT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:  THANKS


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Apr 27 2011, 04:27 PM~20433778
> *i just intalled a new catylitic converter $286 :uh: and went thru the trouble of finding a performance manifold with a EGR valve, and a smog legal Edelbrock carb!
> I hope so, if not im going to look for a 75, 74 tittle and vin.  :happysad:
> *


try hittin up your smog guy on the down low he might hook it up for some cash in his pocket  at least thats what i did on a few cars iv'e had here they didnt even have any kinda smog equipment in them just strieght engine :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dirty your paint came out sick yall lightin texas up down there 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 29 2011, 10:20 AM~20447565
> *dirty your paint came out sick yall lightin texas up down there
> :thumbsup:
> *


 Its all good, just as long you did not get hit by that hurricane a few states south of you! Man its been one thing after another, My heart goes out to those folks..


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 29 2011, 09:58 AM~20447479
> *try hittin up your smog guy on the down low he might hook it up for some cash in his pocket  at least thats what i did on a few cars iv'e had here they didnt even have any kinda smog equipment in them just strieght engine :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: Looks thats what im going to have to do! I heard some dude in town will pass it but for $300! :wow: :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Apr 29 2011, 10:55 AM~20447752
> *:thumbsup: Looks thats what im going to have to do! I heard some dude in town will pass it but for $300! :wow:  :uh:
> *


 yea when i first went to register my car? they told me that I only had one more year
to go before I would be exempt... then the next time I went, they told me the law had 
changed and there would be no more exemptions...
( 400 block with not cat. and no pump) two glass packs.. fuck it!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 29 2011, 11:03 AM~20447797
> *yea when i first went to register my car? they told me that I only had one more year
> to go before I would be exempt... then the next time I went, they told me the law had
> changed and there would be no more exemptions...
> ...


 :biggrin: Right on! it sounds like i just need to do a few things to keep it legit, but either way, its good to know that there are ways to get thru smogg bull shit!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Apr 29 2011, 11:18 AM~20447876
> *:biggrin:  Right on! it sounds like i just need to do a few things to keep it legit,  but either way, its good to know that there are ways to get thru smogg bull shit!!
> *


y si just a lil cash on the side


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence+Apr 29 2011, 11:20 AM~20447565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH WE DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT HURRICANES JUST TORNADOS :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@Apr 29 2011, 10:55 AM~20447752
> *:thumbsup: Looks thats what im going to have to do! I heard some dude in town will pass it but for $300! :wow:  :uh:
> *


Think of it like this you wouldn't think twice if it was a chrome job or to redo your interior its just another step to riding in a Glasshouse


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 12:19 PM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! :wave:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 29 2011, 11:39 AM~20447979
> *Think of it like this you wouldn't think twice if it was a chrome job or to redo your interior its just another step to riding in a Glasshouse
> *



:thumbsup: True.


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 29 2011, 11:21 AM~20447887
> *y si just a lil cash on the side
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 29 2011, 11:18 AM~20447875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slowdrag57_@Apr 28 2011, 08:04 PM~20443200
> *im selling my 76 caprice classic located in el paso tx call george 9152048987 hydros not included
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 29 2011, 11:41 AM~20447992
> *BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! :wave:
> *





:nicoderm: :yes: :420: :h5:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Apr 29 2011, 12:41 PM~20447992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 29 2011, 11:18 AM~20447875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 12:19 PM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam! that came out nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 12:19 PM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man homie... you already know... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 27 2011, 08:11 AM~20430687
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Apr 29 2011, 04:23 PM~20449231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS GUYS! :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 29 2011, 10:18 AM~20447875
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean! But why isn't the top down?!?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Apr 29 2011, 05:08 PM~20449571
> *Clean! But why isn't the top down?!?
> *


X2 MUST HAVE THAT A/C BLOWIN!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 01:19 PM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :wow: :worship: :worship: :fool2:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

NEED HELP WITH COIL & STROKE SIZE FOR MY GHOUSE PLANIN TO 3wheel it just a Lil bit :dunno: Any HELP WILL DO


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 29 2011, 01:18 PM~20447875
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Boss Hog style! :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 29 2011, 11:18 AM~20447875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn Homie that looks bad ass! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 29 2011, 10:18 AM~20447875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man that sucker is clean


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Apr 28 2011, 03:12 AM~20437791
> *His name on here is Stickz... Thats my club member out of OK... He has a website so search his name and it should be in his signature
> *


yeah.. thats it..
haha..
skilz. haha.. i knew it had an s in it.. lol. that means im getting better in my memberingg.
lol.
thanks man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 02:19 PM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
holy fuck....


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Apr 29 2011, 02:09 AM~20445658
> *:roflmao:
> 
> thnks Soca
> *


haha. woulda been better if i rememberd the name. lol. 
doubt i'll forget it now. haha


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 29 2011, 12:17 PM~20447555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude thats nuts..
nice work.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 29 2011, 08:09 PM~20450603
> *yeah.. thats it..
> haha..
> skilz. haha.. i knew it had an s in it.. lol. that means im getting better in my memberingg.
> ...


"I knew it started with an S though"..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 29 2011, 09:43 PM~20450845
> *"I knew it started with an S though"..
> 
> 
> ...


lol. been a long ass time since ive seen that movie.. i'll have to re visit it. lol.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 29 2011, 07:16 PM~20451075
> *lol. been a long ass time since ive seen that movie.. i'll have to re visit it. lol.
> *


One of the all time best


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I need a driver kick panel asap,  
74-75-76 Caprice I can't open the hood :biggrin: 
Local pick up p/s La to Ie


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 29 2011, 09:56 PM~20451817
> *One of the all time best
> *




.....pretty bird....


lmfao...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 29 2011, 07:17 PM~20450660
> *dude thats nuts..
> nice work.
> 
> *


And its on the way to meeee :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 29 2011, 10:09 PM~20451944
> *I need a driver kick panel asap,
> 74-75-76 Caprice I can't open the hood :biggrin:
> Local pick up p/s La to Ie
> *


I got one but I ain't exactly local :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 30 2011, 01:46 AM~20452807
> *I got one but I ain't exactly local  :biggrin:
> *


lil bro you got more than one im guessing :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Apr 29 2011, 07:17 PM~20450660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea that's what I meant.. :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 30 2011, 11:13 AM~20453967
> *:biggrin:
> yea that's what I meant.. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 30 2011, 02:19 PM~20454450
> *:roflmao:
> *


ride is lookin sweet man.


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slowdrag57_@Apr 28 2011, 08:04 PM~20443200
> *im selling my 76 caprice classic located in el paso tx call george 9152048987 hydros not included
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic68_fastback_@Sep 1 2010, 08:00 PM~18465003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 daaaaaaaammmm :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Just traded my big body for a glasshousse gotta redo paint tho


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*YOU TAKING IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL USO.I LOVE IT,KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!ALMOST WISH I COULD PATTERN MY TOP...* :0 















:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@Apr 30 2011, 05:40 PM~20455655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome 
[/quote]
THANKS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Apr 30 2011, 01:38 PM~20454523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS USO....YOU CAN PATTERN THE NEXT ONE.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@Apr 30 2011, 07:40 PM~20455655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and those bumper gaurds to right??
lol.
just playin man. 
congrats on the trade.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

the holy grail of glasshouses


















:worship:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 30 2011, 08:10 PM~20456345
> *the holy grail of glasshouses
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yes it is


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 30 2011, 09:10 PM~20456345
> *the holy grail of glasshouses
> 
> 
> ...


CLASSIC LOOK!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin: 
pending sale :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 30 2011, 08:10 PM~20456345
> *the holy grail of glasshouses
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 30 2011, 09:49 PM~20456938
> *WHO NEEDS THIS? IT`S N.O.S.
> 150.00
> 
> ...


SOLD!!!  CALL ME


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 30 2011, 08:10 PM~20456345
> *the holy grail of glasshouses
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yes yes it is thats the body style i want and thats the style im willin to wait to get :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 1 2011, 10:03 AM~20459073
> *SOLD!!!   CALL ME
> *



Damn, that was fast Ryan. Give some of us other guys a chance, LOL
:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 1 2011, 10:15 AM~20459126
> *Damn, that was fast Ryan.  Give some of us other guys a chance, LOL
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: NO MERCY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 1 2011, 04:15 PM~20460653
> *:biggrin: NO MERCY
> *


NONE!!!!!


----------



## CHILANGO503 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@May 1 2011, 05:51 PM~20461103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 30 2011, 08:10 PM~20456345
> *the holy grail of glasshouses
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@May 1 2011, 04:51 PM~20461103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that in it's new home :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 1 2011, 06:29 PM~20461319
> *Is that in it's new home :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: 

I miss that 74'


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@May 1 2011, 05:51 PM~20461103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@May 1 2011, 07:51 PM~20461103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ride man.
take good care of her.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@May 1 2011, 05:51 PM~20461103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 1 2011, 11:03 AM~20459073
> *SOLD!!!   CALL ME
> *


CALL ME TOMORROW


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@May 1 2011, 05:51 PM~20461103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@Apr 30 2011, 05:40 PM~20455655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 now you own a piece of history.. a car with sex appeal, elegance, 
and tradition... 
for those about to rock (a glasshouse) we salute you.. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@May 1 2011, 06:51 PM~20461103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM GLAD TO SEE IT'S GONNA STILL BE AROUND IN THE FEST!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 30 2011, 09:10 PM~20456345
> *the holy grail of glasshouses
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

This newbie needs info on what size coils to buy 4 the House  :dunno:


----------



## slowdrag57 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slowdrag57_@Apr 28 2011, 08:04 PM~20443200
> *im selling my 76 caprice classic located in el paso tx call george 9152048987 hydros not included
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 2 2011, 08:51 AM~20465054
> *This newbie needs info on what size coils to buy 4 the House    :dunno:
> *


good question man.
I think ive read 4.5s in the front and 3.5s in the rear...
or maybe it was 4's and 3.5s... 
heavy car so id expect them to be big..
But i honestly cant remember...
someone in here will though.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 30 2011, 07:10 PM~20456345
> *the holy grail of glasshouses
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a nice pair of 75-76 Caprice taillights for sale. Check my parts page


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 1 2011, 11:15 AM~20459126
> *Damn, that was fast Ryan.  Give some of us other guys a chance, LOL
> :biggrin:
> *


I THINK I GOT WHIPLASH TOO :happysad:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*The guy on the left owns this badass..*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@May 2 2011, 12:26 PM~20466952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Wut uppp


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@May 2 2011, 10:27 AM~20466458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

What up El Paso Klique, I guess we both now it the Glasshouse Fam...TTT


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 30 2011, 08:10 PM~20456345
> *the holy grail of glasshouses
> 
> 
> ...


this car is bad. laid out, clean and traditional.....


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@May 2 2011, 01:26 PM~20466952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha. just saw that ride in the BC fest. it is a clean ride. Doing it right for BC.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 2 2011, 07:51 AM~20465054
> *This newbie needs info on what size coils to buy 4 the House    :dunno:
> *


What I've asked and learned is if you want a good ride you take a full stack3.5 ton cut it in Half for the front and take your stock coils from the front and cut to fit in the rear. 

I ran this combo on my boattail which has more or less the same frame as a glasshouse and the same weight and found it rode quite nice. The front was soft and stiff at the same time and the rear was good too. If the rear springs had a bit more time wearing out it proably would have rode better. And I say this as the coils where no more then a year old big block ac springs :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

STILL HAVE A SET OF ORIGINAL "HURST "T" TOPS" FOR SALE WITH ALL THE HARD WARE FOR A GLASS HOUSE
SUMMERS COMING!


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 30 2011, 08:10 PM~20456345
> *the holy grail of glasshouses
> 
> 
> ...


Sick ass glasshouse...
Sitting on them true spokes.!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

For sale: somebody asked me for these but i cant remember who so if u need em hit me up

1976 Caprice header and fender emblems









Front bumper lights in great shape. Clear! Came off of 76 Impala


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by angelisticsola5960_@May 2 2011, 10:27 AM~20466458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Nice color combo


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 30 2011, 08:10 PM~20456345
> *the holy grail of glasshouses
> 
> 
> ...


looking sweet....... :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 2 2011, 03:32 PM~20468790
> *this car is bad. laid out, clean and traditional.....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Apr 29 2011, 10:09 PM~20451944
> *I need a driver kick panel asap,
> 74-75-76 Caprice I can't open the hood :biggrin:
> Local pick up p/s La to Ie
> *


Sup Chopper, text me tomorrow to remind me


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@May 1 2011, 05:51 PM~20461103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 2 2011, 03:32 PM~20469162
> *What I've asked and learned is if you want a good ride you take a full stack3.5 ton cut it in Half for the front and take your stock coils from the front and cut to fit in the rear.
> 
> I ran this combo on my boattail which has more or less the same frame as a glasshouse and the same weight and found it rode quite nice. The front was soft and stiff at the same time and the rear was good too. If the rear springs had a bit more time wearing out it proably would have rode better. And I say this as the coils where no more then a year old big block ac springs :cheesy:
> *


Well good info but :banghead: I trash those into the metal bin :ugh: So I need to get new 1's So full stacks in the front or just the rear ??


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

hit the junk yard and get some springs from the front of most any full size chev... then get your full stack of 3.5s and chopem up..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 2 2011, 03:32 PM~20468790
> *this car is bad. laid out, clean and traditional.....
> *


SPOTLESS!!!!


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 2 2011, 02:30 PM~20468365
> *What up El Paso Klique, I guess we both now it the Glasshouse Fam...TTT
> *


what up, yea i just got mine im a new comer to glasshouses i love them tho


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 2 2011, 10:15 AM~20466367
> *I THINK I GOT WHIPLASH TOO :happysad:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 2 2011, 08:44 PM~20470883
> *Well good info but  :banghead: I trash those into the metal bin  :ugh: So I need to get new 1's So full stacks in the front or just the rear ??
> *


Shitty. 

I run a cut in half 3.5 ton in the front. More or less 1 coil becomes two. As for the rear with stocks I just cut them to fit so I would lay frame but still have as much coil as possible. 

I guess I should note this is a good combo if you want your ride to lay frame. Me there no other way to go then having your ride lay out on the frame :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

quote=~CAROL CITY~,Apr 28 2011, 10:27 PM~


> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

how is everybody closing their doors from the inside?  
im half considering completely shaving the arm rest and everything from the door except the window and door latch because i dont have a pull strap anyway.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

whats the extensions on these arms looks tight???


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@May 2 2011, 10:11 PM~20472378
> *how is everybody closing their doors from the inside?
> im half considering completely shaving the arm rest and everything from the door except the window and door latch because i dont have a pull strap anyway.
> 
> ...


the arm rest! :uh: what was the ?
:dunno:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 2 2011, 09:42 PM~20472635
> *the arm rest!  :uh: what was the ?
> :dunno:
> *


thats how ive been doing it too. kinda sucks. my arm rest is getting loose.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@May 2 2011, 11:17 PM~20472425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats hard as fuck


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 10:53 PM~20472718
> *damn thats hard as fuck
> *


yea smurfs ride is sick.... interior is my favorite


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@May 2 2011, 10:48 PM~20472676
> *thats how ive been doing it too. kinda sucks. my arm rest is getting loose.
> *



on the lower door panel there should be 2 sheetmetal screws screwed into the door... and 2 more behind the armrest.... makes it nice and solid


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@May 2 2011, 10:11 PM~20472378
> *how is everybody closing their doors from the inside?
> im half considering completely shaving the arm rest and everything from the door except the window and door latch because i dont have a pull strap anyway.
> 
> ...


 i jump in and out of my window like the dukes of hazard.. :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 3 2011, 01:31 AM~20473350
> *i jump in and out of my window like the dukes of hazard.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 3 2011, 12:26 AM~20473192
> *on the lower door panel there should be 2 sheetmetal screws screwed into the door... and 2 more behind the armrest.... makes it nice and solid
> *


BE VERY CAREFUL TAKING THEM OFF AND REMOVING THE PANELS!! YOU CRACK THEM AND YOUR FUCKED!!!!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Could someone help me, I am in search for a double hump transmission crossmember for my Glasshouse.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@May 2 2011, 09:17 PM~20472425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@May 2 2011, 11:11 PM~20472378
> *how is everybody closing their doors from the inside?
> im half considering completely shaving the arm rest and everything from the door except the window and door latch because i dont have a pull strap anyway.*


I really like this door panel, real clean!  I would rather prefer the full-length armrest over the shorty ones on my Impala..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 3 2011, 02:31 AM~20473350
> *i jump in and out of my window like the dukes of hazard.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 3 2011, 08:17 AM~20474256
> *Could someone help me, I am in search for a double hump transmission crossmember for my Glasshouse.
> *


Shipping would be a b!itch!!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah you're prob right. 
But I need one bad.


----------



## slowdrag57 (Nov 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by slowdrag57_@May 2 2011, 08:38 AM~20465245
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## slowdrag57 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slowdrag57_@Apr 28 2011, 08:04 PM~20443200
> *im selling my 76 caprice classic located in el paso tx call george 9152048987 hydros not included
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 3 2011, 09:35 AM~20474745
> *I really like this door panel, real clean!   I would rather prefer the full-length armrest over the shorty ones on my Impala..
> 
> 
> ...



yea looks alot better then the short armrest....

Smurf has really nice interior...leather/suede is worth the extra money


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 3 2011, 09:53 AM~20475249
> *yea looks alot better then the short armrest....
> 
> Smurf has really nice interior...leather/suede is worth the extra money
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

NOS 1972-1976 Impala pillar script emblem..."Impala" $50 shipped

some shelf wear but still great condition. Great for a driver or re-chrome for show


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 3 2011, 12:44 PM~20476006
> *NOS 1972-1976 Impala pillar script emblem..."Impala"    $50 shipped
> 
> some shelf wear but still great condition. Great for a driver or re-chrome for show
> ...


Deals


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Picked up my arms from the shop this weekend should have the frame back this week  




























:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 3 2011, 11:35 AM~20474745
> *I really like this door panel, real clean!   I would rather prefer the full-length armrest over the shorty ones on my Impala..
> 
> 
> ...


X2..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@May 3 2011, 12:11 AM~20472378
> *how is everybody closing their doors from the inside?
> im half considering completely shaving the arm rest and everything from the door except the window and door latch because i dont have a pull strap anyway
> 
> ...


haha.. for a second i was thinkin.. that looks like my car.. then i realized it was. haha..
but yeah. use the arm rest. snug up those screws and your good to go


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 3 2011, 12:53 PM~20475249
> *yea looks alot better then the short armrest....
> 
> Smurf has really nice interior...leather/suede is worth the extra money
> *



alright.. now i want to see some pics of this thing. lol.
any kickin around?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 3 2011, 09:37 PM~20479104
> *Picked up my arms from the shop this weekend should have the frame back this week
> 
> 
> ...


that arms look good man. nice work


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 3 2011, 06:44 PM~20479188
> *that arms look good man. nice work
> *


Work done by HOMIES HYDRAULICS :worship: :yes:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MikeS+May 3 2011, 09:55 AM~20474907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 3 2011, 09:51 PM~20479261
> *Work done by HOMIES HYDRAULICS  :worship:  :yes:
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 3 2011, 07:51 PM~20479261
> *Work done by HOMIES HYDRAULICS  :worship:  :yes:
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

any one looking for bumper guard??


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@May 2 2011, 08:10 PM~20471185
> *what up, yea i just got mine im a new comer to glasshouses i love them tho
> *


Yeah but, finding the parts for them is a little harder that the 60's impalas that I've owned...They don't make many parts books for glasshouses...That why they are Unique...I love mine..turning the 65 into a lowrod...and looking for a raghouse...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 4 2011, 07:14 AM~20482032
> *Yeah but, finding the parts for them is a little harder that the 60's impalas that I've owned...They don't make many parts books for glasshouses...That why they are Unique...I love mine..turning the 65 into a lowrod...and looking for a raghouse...
> *


ebay item #330558548513


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 4 2011, 08:45 AM~20482550
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 3 2011, 05:54 PM~20474892
> *Shipping would be a b!itch!!
> *


what would it costs me?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 4 2011, 10:51 AM~20483226
> *what would it costs me?
> *


Ill check. Is there a zip code?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 4 2011, 08:50 AM~20482584
> *:wave:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 3 2011, 06:37 PM~20479104
> *Picked up my arms from the shop this weekend should have the frame back this week
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 4 2011, 12:11 PM~20483333
> *Ill check. Is there a zip code?
> *


fedex is cheap for shipping, if it`s big bulky, or heavy
grey hound bus, station to station.
postoffice is way outta control on fees, i was shipping a big box to TX. 45.00 postage, EXTRA $68.00 bucks for an "OVER SIZE " charge! (no insurace either) 
fuck me! fedex same box, WITH INSURANCE 61.00!
HOPE THIS HELP YOU :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 4 2011, 09:50 AM~20482584
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 4 2011, 02:21 PM~20484077
> *fedex is cheap for shipping, if it`s big bulky, or heavy
> grey hound bus, station to station.
> postoffice is way outta control on fees, i was shipping a big box to TX. 45.00 postage,  EXTRA $68.00 bucks for an "OVER SIZE " charge! (no insurace either)
> ...


Greyhound dont run to Europe lol!


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 4 2011, 08:49 AM~20482578
> *ebay item #330558548513
> *


Thanks...


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 4 2011, 07:14 AM~20482032
> *Yeah but, finding the parts for them is a little harder that the 60's impalas that I've owned...They don't make many parts books for glasshouses...That why they are Unique...I love mine..turning the 65 into a lowrod...and looking for a raghouse...
> *


Yea I know man some Guy in Alabama makes all the fillers for them maybe someone else has them closer


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 4 2011, 01:11 PM~20483333
> *Ill check. Is there a zip code?
> *


  HOLD UP ME FIRST STILL WAITING ON A RESPONSE ON SHIPPING COST TO 66801 !


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@May 4 2011, 02:29 PM~20484487
> *Yea I know man some Guy in Alabama makes all the fillers for them maybe someone else has them closer
> *


I got the fiberglass ones...Thats what Oscar Lopez (painter) told me to get...They are a B!TCH to put on but came out real nice (ALOT OF WORK)...The moldings ELECTRO PLATING straightened and chrome all of mine...


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2011, 01:19 PM~20440365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*perfection!!!*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 4 2011, 01:22 PM~20484088
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up perry!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 4 2011, 02:20 PM~20484434
> *Thanks...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks hydrohype!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 4 2011, 01:21 PM~20484077
> *fedex is cheap for shipping, if it`s big bulky, or heavy
> grey hound bus, station to station.
> postoffice is way outta control on fees, i was shipping a big box to TX. 45.00 postage,  EXTRA $68.00 bucks for an "OVER SIZE " charge! (no insurace either)
> ...


Yea I usually use fedex for big boxes and the post office for small boxes


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@May 4 2011, 02:39 PM~20484547
> * HOLD UP ME FIRST STILL WAITING ON A RESPONSE ON SHIPPING COST TO 66801 !
> *


I gotchu :biggrin:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 4 2011, 03:16 PM~20484756
> *I got the fiberglass ones...Thats what Oscar Lopez (painter) told me to get...They are a B!TCH to put on but came out real nice (ALOT OF WORK)...The moldings ELECTRO PLATING straightened and chrome all of mine...
> *


 pot some pictures of ur Ghouse


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 4 2011, 06:59 PM~20485347
> *Thanks hydrohype!!!
> 
> 
> ...


dude thats badass..
you lucky..
and wicked work hydrohype..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 4 2011, 07:02 PM~20485362
> *Yea I usually use fedex for big boxes and the post office for small boxes
> *


UPS and FEDEX suck to canada.. they will hit the reciever with all sorts of border fees. make a 80 dollar package a 130 dollar one real quick.. 
bitches they are.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 4 2011, 07:25 PM~20486287
> *UPS and FEDEX suck to canada.. they will hit the reciever with all sorts of border fees. make a 80 dollar package a 130 dollar one real quick..
> bitches they are.
> *


yes they are....

:fuq:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 4 2011, 07:24 PM~20486274
> *dude thats badass..
> you lucky..
> and wicked work hydrohype..
> *


Yessir! I designed and he delivered! Now its time to send him another one :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I had a 76 Impala grille $150 shipped


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 4 2011, 09:30 PM~20486333
> *yes they are....
> 
> :fuq:
> *


hahaha..
then get all drunk and call people and tell them how much of a rip off it is.. hahaha..


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SUPP FELLAS ,THE HOMIE ASKED ME IF I WOULD DO HIM A FAVOR...... LOOKING FOR 1 "CAPRICE CLASSIC" BADGE THAT GOES BELOW THE VERT TOP, UPPER QTR ...LEFT OR RIGHT SIDE.... ALSO PASSENGER ROCKER MOLDING... WORKING ON A 75 VERT... THX GUYS PM PLEASE IF ANY LEEDS.....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@May 4 2011, 03:57 PM~20485332
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@May 4 2011, 10:09 PM~20487687
> *SUPP FELLAS ,THE HOMIE ASKED ME IF I WOULD DO HIM A FAVOR...... LOOKING FOR 1 "CAPRICE CLASSIC" BADGE THAT GOES BELOW THE VERT TOP, UPPER QTR ...LEFT OR RIGHT SIDE.... ALSO PASSENGER ROCKER MOLDING... WORKING ON A 75 VERT... THX GUYS PM PLEASE IF ANY LEEDS.....
> *


 :wave: :wave: [email protected] a brotha


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 3 2011, 05:55 PM~20474907
> *
> 
> Yeah you're prob right.
> ...


how bout making your own?  (or adjust this one?)


----------



## showlows76 (Aug 10, 2010)

Saw this mini g.house in a swap meet.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 4 2011, 10:12 PM~20487700
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up Rich, should be taking my car home from the paint shop early next week. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by showlows76_@May 5 2011, 09:08 AM~20489784
> *Saw this mini g.house in a swap meet.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone have any pictures of there molded fire wall?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@May 5 2011, 08:55 AM~20490068
> *Whats up Rich, should be taking my car home from the paint shop early next week.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lucky, We want to see some pictures of the car on it's way home in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 4 2011, 07:11 PM~20483333
> *Ill check. Is there a zip code?
> *


Thanks, 

4175 CX 
Haaften
The Netherlands
Europe


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@May 5 2011, 12:41 AM~20488350
> *how bout making your own?   (or adjust this one?)
> *


yea the single one can be notched for dual.... muffler shop did it for traviesos glasshouse... but it ain't pretty....


and mikes's ride is like assembly line beautiful


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots+May 4 2011, 07:24 PM~20486274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i am surprised it got to you already..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 4 2011, 04:59 PM~20485347
> *Thanks hydrohype!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 5 2011, 12:56 PM~20491139
> *dude: thanks soca! I love models, but the truth is I really suck at building them.
> interior work, and chrome trim detail is something I will never get the hang of.
> I have tried for two years... and I have zero improvement.. the chrome trim detail
> ...



yea it's a pain to foil....shit the model I was building stills sits in the box... after cutting the doors and trunk to open and cutting the ttops...I may just finish it up... was gonna get that photo-etch set for it...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 5 2011, 11:03 AM~20490475
> *Lucky, We want to see some pictures of the car on it's way home in the sun :biggrin:
> *


Sup Chopper, I will make sure to post some pics.  :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@May 5 2011, 03:32 PM~20492593
> *Sup Chopper, I will make sure to post some pics.    :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: SUP MARIO


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@May 5 2011, 04:32 PM~20492593
> *Sup Chopper, I will make sure to post some pics.    :biggrin:
> *



What up Mario


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL+May 5 2011, 09:06 PM~20494614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Eric, have fun tomorrow on your trip. See you saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 5 2011, 04:22 PM~20492512
> *yea it's a pain to foil....shit the model I was building stills sits in the box... after cutting the doors and trunk to open and cutting the ttops...I may just finish it up... was gonna get that photo-etch set for it...
> *


 Big Phil I will hate that foil shit. for as long as i live..  
I have never worked with photo etch.. but i can tell you that photo etch
looks fuckin sweet on a glasshouse.. the caprice emblem stands out so much
its insane...
let me know if you ever want to part with that 63?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 5 2011, 10:50 PM~20495252
> *Big Phil I will hate that foil shit. for as long as i live..
> I have never worked with photo etch.. but i can tell you that photo etch
> looks fuckin sweet on a glasshouse.. the caprice emblem stands out so much
> ...


U ready to do another one, or two? :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@May 1 2011, 05:51 PM~20461103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There she is looking as beautuful as the day we met :biggrin: 

Those abs plastic fillers fit like a glove, any notice the 74' Caprice only wheel well trim and rear lower rocker moldings


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@May 5 2011, 11:37 PM~20495492
> *There she is looking as beautuful as the day we met  :biggrin:
> 
> Those abs plastic fillers fit like a glove, any notice the 74' Caprice only wheel well trim and rear lower rocker moldings
> *


Of course I did :biggrin: I'm fluent in '74 Caprice trim


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> Whats up Rich, i'm just trying to push on the rag. Say hi to the family for me :biggrin:
> 
> WILL DO BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@May 5 2011, 10:37 PM~20495492
> *There she is looking as beautuful as the day we met  :biggrin:
> 
> Those abs plastic fillers fit like a glove, any notice the 74' Caprice only wheel well trim and rear lower rocker moldings
> *


 :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 5 2011, 10:51 PM~20495260
> *U ready to do another one, or two? :biggrin:
> *


 I WILL TRY MY BEST!








LET ME KNOW WHAT YOUR THINKING.. :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 6 2011, 02:07 PM~20498574
> *I WILL TRY MY BEST!
> 
> 
> ...


Fasho


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 30 2011, 10:49 PM~20456938
> *WHO NEEDS THIS? IT`S N.O.S.
> 150.00
> 
> ...


IS THIS FROM A 74?


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slowdrag57_@Apr 28 2011, 08:04 PM~20443200
> *im selling my 76 caprice classic located in el paso tx call george 9152048987 hydros not included
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm :boink: This frame right now


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 6 2011, 04:26 PM~20499715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE LOOKING GOOOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 6 2011, 05:26 PM~20499715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 6 2011, 05:26 PM~20499715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those welds are fucken bad ass! 
u the welder?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 6 2011, 04:03 PM~20499159
> *IS THIS FROM A 74?
> *


I got one from a 74. Its not Nos but its nice as f*ck and less than half the price lol :biggrin: I got the header trim too


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@May 6 2011, 07:17 PM~20500519
> *those welds are fucken bad ass!
> u the welder?
> *


Hell no thats HOMIES HYDRALICS FOR U :worship:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 6 2011, 10:05 PM~20500808
> *I got one from a 74. Its not Nos but its nice as f*ck and less than half the price lol :biggrin: I got the header trim too
> *


74, THAT`S WHAT I THOUGHT, 
BUT AS FAR AS THE PRICE N.O.S. IS AS GOOD AS IT GETS.
BUT POST UP YOUR USED ONE, I`M SURE IT WILL SELL FAST.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 6 2011, 05:26 PM~20499715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very very solid and uniform looking.. i like it.. those welds look better to me,
than murals on a frame!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 6 2011, 06:26 PM~20499715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaammmmmmnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 7 2011, 08:58 AM~20502977
> *daaaaaaaammmmmmnnnn!!!!!!
> *


JUST TRYIN TO CATCH UP TO U GUYS  HOPEFULLY I CAN RIDE THE HOUSE NEXT SUMMER


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

these will be for sale... chrome pillars...$125 plus shipping


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 7 2011, 10:51 AM~20503169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 why are you selling them? arnt they for your shit!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 7 2011, 11:13 AM~20503437
> *why are you selling them? arnt they for your shit!
> *


Yea, I seen those before :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

1976 caprice for sale $2,500 70,xxx with a 42 Moon power everything 








Call or text for more info (562)556-0461 chopper


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 7 2011, 12:13 PM~20503437
> *why are you selling them? arnt they for your shit!
> *



I'm gonna use my painted ones.... may have some powdercoated hood hinges for sale too....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks again hydro!! She's in good company now


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannyp+May 7 2011, 11:06 AM~20503007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A GOOD DEAL FOR THOSE


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 7 2011, 01:49 PM~20503564
> *1976 caprice for sale $2,500 70,xxx with a 42 Moon power everything
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
THAT`S A DEAL :0


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 7 2011, 09:58 AM~20502977
> *daaaaaaaammmmmmnnnn!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 7 2011, 06:00 PM~20504819
> *X2
> *


That's what I said when I got to the shop now I can't wait to bring it home from the powder coat shop :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 7 2011, 07:30 PM~20504936
> *That's what I said when I got to the shop now I can't wait to bring it home from the powder coat shop :biggrin:
> *


LIKE CHRISTMAS EARLY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 7 2011, 11:49 AM~20503564
> *1976 caprice for sale $2,500 70,xxx with a 42 Moon power everything
> 
> 
> ...


And it runs like a champ


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by inkera_@May 7 2011, 06:57 PM~20504806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 7 2011, 09:43 PM~20505604
> *And it runs like a champ
> *


 :wow: I've never seen soo many 76s for sale @ one time for deals before :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 7 2011, 02:18 PM~20503854
> *Thanks again hydro!! She's in good company now
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 7 2011, 12:49 PM~20503564
> *1976 caprice for sale $2,500 70,xxx with a 42 Moon power everything
> 
> 
> ...


 I like it..


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 5 2011, 08:33 PM~20491021
> *yea the single one can be notched for dual.... muffler shop did it for traviesos glasshouse... but it ain't pretty....
> and mikes's ride is like assembly line beautiful
> *


Thanks!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 7 2011, 11:10 PM~20506280
> *I like it..
> *


Power everything :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 8 2011, 10:45 AM~20507428
> *Power everything  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW ARE THE FLOORS?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Happy Mother's Day :biggrin: 
(for all you stay at home fellas)


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 8 2011, 08:49 AM~20507451
> *HOW ARE THE FLOORS?
> *


The only rust it has is on the driver side under the quarter window


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 8 2011, 10:56 AM~20507485
> *The only rust it has is on the driver side under the quarter window
> 
> 
> ...


THAT AIN'T BAD....LOOKS LIKE A SWEET DEAL!


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 7 2011, 11:49 AM~20503564
> *1976 caprice for sale $2,500 70,xxx with a 42 Moon power everything
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR THE HELP CHOPPER...........IF I CANT SELL THIS 76 I MIGHT PART IT OUT IF I GET THE RIGHT AMOUNT OF PARTS SOLD ILL HACK IT UP TONIGHT... :0 

IF ANY ONE MIGHT BE LOOKIN FOR 75-76 PARTS HIT ME UP AND ILL MAKE A LIST.

OR CALL .....909-438-6916


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 8 2011, 08:50 AM~20507457
> *Happy Mother's Day  :biggrin:
> (for all you stay at home fellas)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@May 8 2011, 11:05 AM~20507774
> *THANKS FOR THE HELP CHOPPER...........IF I CANT SELL THIS 76 I MIGHT PART IT OUT IF I GET THE RIGHT AMOUNT OF PARTS SOLD ILL HACK IT UP TONIGHT... :0
> 
> IF ANY ONE MIGHT BE LOOKIN FOR 75-76 PARTS HIT ME UP AND ILL MAKE A LIST.
> ...


Dont do that!!!!! Fuuuuck :angry:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ROLLING TO FEST 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

anyone interested chrome pillars.... very nice chrome $125 plus shipping


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 8 2011, 11:47 AM~20508279
> *Dont do that!!!!! Fuuuuck :angry:
> *


you wanna save it from getting hacked up .....2500 takes it


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 8 2011, 12:59 AM~20506232
> *:wow: I've never seen soo many 76s for sale @ one time for deals before  :wow:
> *


TIME TO BUY ONE FOR YOUR LINE UP.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 8 2011, 02:27 PM~20508759
> *TIME TO BUY ONE FOR YOUR LINE UP.
> *


I have a few things in the works up here right now :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@May 8 2011, 01:17 PM~20508399
> *you wanna save it from getting hacked up .....2500 takes it
> *


I'm tempted but I got a few other joints I'm locking up right now....damn damn damn damn


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

no hacking up that 76 :angry: if you gonna go that route just send it up here ill make sure its put out of its misery


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 9 2011, 10:47 AM~20514327
> *no hacking up that 76 :angry: if you gonna go that route just send it up here ill make sure its put out of its misery
> *


Better hop a greyhound down there and save her


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

alittle frame update.... got the rear brackets and bumper shocks on


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 9 2011, 03:39 PM~20515704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I've been wanting to do with my FR380 collection..  
Wrap em up and save em for a rainy day! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 9 2011, 03:17 PM~20515929
> *That's what I've been wanting to do with my FR380 collection..
> Wrap em up and save em for a rainy day!  :biggrin:
> *



yes sir.... them 175/75's might come in handy one day


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 8 2011, 01:06 PM~20508360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where do these go?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@May 9 2011, 04:08 PM~20516230
> *where do these go?
> *


if your sitting in the car they are each side of the windshield... the pillar


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a 76 Caprice clip for sale for $300+ what ever shipping will be. I have a few boxes I can use to save u money. Check my parts page for pics


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm: :yes: great pics.....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@May 9 2011, 06:52 PM~20518050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I gave the ol' girl her first bath in 12 years today and I swapped grilles and put the hubcaps and headlight trim on:biggrin: :biggrin: now I just gotta put on a Carb, fan, fuel pump and brakes so I can roll


































Sorry the pics are soo huge, their from my phone :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice snowman...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lmao I knew one of my sharp-eyed glasshouse brothers would spot that, as soon as I took the pic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: its @ my sister's house cuz I don't have room @ mine right now :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's messed up bro... someone wrote 'HO' on the window

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Last post on page *1947*... 
<<< :naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 9 2011, 11:47 PM~20520057
> *that's messed up bro... someone wrote 'HO' on the window
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 5 2011, 08:33 PM~20491021
> *yea the single one can be notched for dual.... muffler shop did it for traviesos glasshouse... but it ain't pretty....
> and mikes's ride is like assembly line beautiful
> *


fair enough, i was thinkin about the ugly rectangular tubing one's you can buy out there.. :uh:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Pic of the Imperials Glasshouse at our show last weekend.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 10 2011, 08:09 AM~20521334
> *Pic of the Imperials Glasshouse at our show last weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


Dope :wow:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 10 2011, 07:09 AM~20521334
> *Pic of the Imperials Glasshouse at our show last weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :cheesy:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...s#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@May 10 2011, 07:58 PM~20526021
> *
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...s#ht_500wt_1182
> *


 :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@May 10 2011, 06:58 PM~20526021
> *
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...s#ht_500wt_1182
> *


18-22 mpg highway? :scrutinize: 

i get 12...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@May 10 2011, 08:22 PM~20526242
> *18-22 mpg highway? :scrutinize:
> 
> i get 12...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 10 2011, 08:08 PM~20526098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 10 2011, 09:08 PM~20526098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANTO_DIABLO_@May 10 2011, 07:58 PM~20526021
> *
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...s#ht_500wt_1182
> *


 damm i want it..
i wonder what his reserve price is? I guess its more that what he would get on craigs 
list.?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 10 2011, 08:08 PM~20526098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 sexy ass car..


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 10 2011, 08:08 PM~20526098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

X2


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 10 2011, 08:08 PM~20526098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My homies car lookin to trade for a 61-64


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Does anybody got a double hump cross member or what year of Monte can I get one from 76 or 77....


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 10 2011, 08:09 AM~20521334
> *Pic of the Imperials Glasshouse at our show last weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Picture Johnny 562. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@May 10 2011, 09:15 PM~20527254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@May 9 2011, 09:52 PM~20518050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@May 11 2011, 07:04 AM~20528897
> *Nice Picture Johnny 562.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 10 2011, 09:09 AM~20521334
> *Pic of the Imperials Glasshouse at our show last weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's beautiful, anyone know the color? 
Is there a build up thread on this?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

I need a 76 passenger fender extension and one chrome headlight ring. Can anyone help?


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

I need one upper control arm shaft ,nuts, and washers for 74


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

the parts guy should be here shortly....

heartoftheglasshousefest :h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@May 11 2011, 06:50 PM~20533025
> *I need one upper control arm shaft ,nuts, and washers for 74
> *


moog sells them new


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 11 2011, 06:56 PM~20533068
> *moog sells them new
> *


Really ! didn't know that Thanks Phil


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 10 2011, 08:09 AM~20521334
> *Pic of the Imperials Glasshouse at our show last weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


   :0


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 11 2011, 06:51 PM~20533026
> *the parts guy should be here shortly....
> 
> heartoftheglasshousefest :h5:
> *


Lmao!!!! Who Me? Aww schucks :h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@May 11 2011, 06:59 PM~20533094
> *Really ! didn't know that  Thanks Phil
> *


yea...good thing too my 74' had the end nuts tack welded when I rebuilt the suspension


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 11 2011, 06:24 PM~20532822
> *I need a 76 passenger fender extension and one chrome headlight ring. Can anyone help?
> *


Square headlights right?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 11 2011, 07:58 PM~20533695
> *yea...good thing too my 74' had the end nuts tack welded when I rebuilt the suspension
> 
> *


Sup homie :wave: u still need that overflow bottle?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Cleaning out shop:
rear 75' Bumper guards (street quality)
vinyl top trim long side pieces (non-landau)
trunk light receptacle w/ wire

PM if interested..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 11 2011, 08:04 PM~20533753
> *Cleaning out shop:
> rear 75' Bumper guards (street quality)
> vinyl top trim long side pieces (non-landau)
> ...


Hey chopper needs those vinyl top trims...where's he @? :run:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 11 2011, 08:51 PM~20533026
> *the parts guy should be here shortly....
> 
> heartoftheglasshousefest :h5:
> *



haha.. no doubt.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

id have to take a vacation to go down n get that car lil bro,and there would go my funding towards fleetwood mobbin as well


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 11 2011, 08:26 PM~20533930
> *haha.. no doubt.
> *


Just trying to help my new extended GLASSHOUSE family :biggrin: :biggrin: 
its funny too cuz I've been riding glasshouses since I got my first one @ 18 in 2003 and I remember people always asked: "why do u drive that big ass boat?" :uh: :uh: Id just grin and hit the gas:biggrin: now I can't go anywhere without the same people saying: "ay do u wanna sell it?" I just grin and hit the gas :biggrin: now I found a place where I can be around people who are just as nutty about em as I am  it feels damn good!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 11 2011, 09:23 PM~20534993
> *Just trying to help my new extended GLASSHOUSE family  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> its funny too cuz I've been riding glasshouses since I got my first one @ 18 in 2003 and I remember people always asked: "why do u drive that big ass boat?" :uh:  :uh: Id just grin and hit the gas:biggrin: now I can't go anywhere without the same people saying: "ay do u wanna sell it?" I just grin and hit the gas :biggrin: now I found a place where I can be around people who are just as nutty about em as I am  it feels damn good!!!
> *


 :cheesy: 

Quote of the year!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 11 2011, 08:29 PM~20533964
> *id have to take a vacation to go down n get that car lil bro,and there would go my funding towards fleetwood mobbin as well
> *


Hey just feed me and pay my way and ill go get it :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 11 2011, 10:23 PM~20534993
> *Just trying to help my new extended GLASSHOUSE family  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> its funny too cuz I've been riding glasshouses since I got my first one @ 18 in 2003 and I remember people always asked: "why do u drive that big ass boat?" :uh:  :uh: Id just grin and hit the gas:biggrin: now I can't go anywhere without the same people saying: "ay do u wanna sell it?" I just grin and hit the gas :biggrin: now I found a place where I can be around people who are just as nutty about em as I am  it feels damn good!!!
> *



very true bro... got my first glasshouse in 1993...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 11 2011, 09:02 PM~20533730
> *Square headlights right?
> *


Yup, square HL


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 11 2011, 06:03 PM~20532640
> *Damn that's beautiful, anyone know the color?
> Is there a build up thread on this?
> *


Oriental blue.
This car did not had that much work, One owner with 18,000 miles this car got only 22,000 miles right now. I will post picture later when I got this car.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@May 12 2011, 06:46 AM~20536347
> *Oriental blue.
> This car did not had that much work, One owner with 18,000 miles this car got only 22,000 miles right now. I will post picture later when I got this car.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 11 2011, 09:23 PM~20534993
> *Just trying to help my new extended GLASSHOUSE family  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> its funny too cuz I've been riding glasshouses since I got my first one @ 18 in 2003 and I remember people always asked: "why do u drive that big ass boat?" :uh:  :uh: Id just grin and hit the gas:biggrin: now I can't go anywhere without the same people saying: "ay do u wanna sell it?" I just grin and hit the gas :biggrin: now I found a place where I can be around people who are just as nutty about em as I am  it feels damn good!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@May 12 2011, 05:46 AM~20536347
> *Oriental blue.
> This car did not had that much work, One owner with 18,000 miles this car got only 22,000 miles right now. I will post picture later when I got this car.
> *


Waiting on the pics, Jr. :drama:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

See you guys ltr...heading to Phoenix for the supershow...hopefully there might be some clean GHs out there...will take pics and post them for the rest of the GH Family...trying to get mine ready for Vegas and could use some new ideals...Building a GH is harder than any 60's Impala...You got to go look for parts, instead of buying them from a book (impala bobs, hubbards,H&H classics,etc...)... :wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 12 2011, 06:43 AM~20536337
> *Yup, square HL
> *


I got a full 76 clip but I don't think ima part it out. Ill see what I can come up with tho  I think I got extra square headlight trim tho. U just need one right?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 12 2011, 01:44 PM~20538827
> *See you guys ltr...heading to Phoenix for the supershow...hopefully there might be some clean GHs out there...will take pics and post them for the rest of the GH Family...trying to get mine ready for Vegas and could use some new ideals...Building a GH is harder than any 60's Impala...You got to go look for parts, instead of buying them from a book (impala bobs, hubbards,H&H classics,etc...)...  :wave:
> *


Yessir! Have fun homie  and its waaaay harder to build a glasshouse than any cookie cutter Impala but that makes it more fun and rewarding hunting down parts. Good thing u got the GLASSHOUSE family ready to help, me included :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 12 2011, 03:19 PM~20539451
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 12 2011, 03:19 PM~20539451
> *:wave:
> *


wazup dawg when we gonna blunt it up and glasshouse talk :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 12 2011, 03:19 PM~20539451
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HEY RYAN!
:wave: :wave:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 12 2011, 12:23 AM~20534993
> *Just trying to help my new extended GLASSHOUSE family  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> its funny too cuz I've been riding glasshouses since I got my first one @ 18 in 2003 and I remember people always asked: "why do u drive that big ass boat?" :uh:  :uh: Id just grin and hit the gas:biggrin: now I can't go anywhere without the same people saying: "ay do u wanna sell it?" I just grin and hit the gas :biggrin: now I found a place where I can be around people who are just as nutty about em as I am  it feels damn good!!!
> *


i hear yah man. I didnt get one till a couple years ago. But love it still.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 11 2011, 07:14 PM~20533828
> *Hey chopper needs those vinyl top trims...where's he @? :run:
> *


I do need it, but looking to sell the car :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 12 2011, 06:39 PM~20540928
> *HEY RYAN!
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


PERRY!!!!! WHATS GOING ON BROTHER?? :wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 12 2011, 12:44 PM~20538827
> *See you guys ltr...heading to Phoenix for the supershow...hopefully there might be some clean GHs out there...will take pics and post them for the rest of the GH Family...trying to get mine ready for Vegas and could use some new ideals...Building a GH is harder than any 60's Impala...You got to go look for parts, instead of buying them from a book (impala bobs, hubbards,H&H classics,etc...)...  :wave:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 12 2011, 06:47 PM~20541002
> *I do need it, but looking to sell the car :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: u must have something up your sleeve then


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Where's everybody @?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

1951 Pages « < 1949 1950 1951 

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: heartofthacity, inkera, CHOPPER 76


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Just waiting on the 5.20s to throw the TRUEs on, in the meantime got the gold Daynas on and its become a damn COP MAGNET!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sweet ride


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 12 2011, 11:23 PM~20543038
> *sweet ride
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 12 2011, 10:19 PM~20542977
> *Just waiting on the 5.20s to throw the TRUEs on, in the meantime got the gold Daynas on and its become a damn COP MAGNET!
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I heard that! Its hard enough driving while black, or brown lol...I keep all my papers in a bundle in the glove box ready to hand to the officer. And then I roll my window back up. :uh:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I got some skirts for u too loco


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> Just waiting on the 5.20s to throw the TRUEs on, in the meantime got the gold Daynas on and its become a damn COP MAGNET!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali78 (Feb 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 10 2011, 07:08 PM~20526098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice g house are those 13 or 14 " wheels


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 12 2011, 07:47 PM~20541002
> *I do need it, but looking to sell the car :biggrin:
> *


Hey I think your sig is back wards


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Driving the GHouse from one end of the driveway to the other, every other week is Killin Me! :run: 
I need to get my ride on the streets!! hno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 13 2011, 12:19 AM~20543719
> *Driving the GHouse from one end of the driveway to the other, every other week is Killin Me!  :run:
> I need to get my ride on the streets!! hno:
> *


still more fun then pushing it on a bodycart...

since I bought the 76' I think I've put more miles carrying the fenders from one spot to another then actually driving it....

getting glasshouse withdraws :chuck: :loco:


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

Sneak peak of that new stay fast top on







:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 11 2011, 10:28 PM~20535022
> *Hey just feed me and pay my way and ill go get it :yes:
> *


i think you missed what i meant lil bro,hate to say it but fleetwood gettin all the funds right lately to try n be able to cruise by my birthday which forecast says "yeah fuckin right ive got to be dreamin"


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 13 2011, 12:34 AM~20543763
> *still more fun then pushing it on a bodycart...
> 
> since I bought the 76' I think I've put more miles carrying the fenders from one spot to another then actually driving it....
> ...


Ill loan u one for the meantime :biggrin: I can't wait to get up out of this apartment and into a house with some land and a shop so I can really get busy :uh: I need a car lift and power tools badly


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 13 2011, 01:51 AM~20543895
> *Ill loan u one for the meantime  :biggrin: I can't wait to get up out of this apartment and into a house with some land and a shop so I can really get busy  :uh: I need a car lift and power tools badly
> *


welcome to my world lil bro :angry:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 13 2011, 01:48 AM~20543891
> *i think you missed what i meant lil bro,hate to say it but fleetwood gettin all the funds right lately to try n be able to cruise by my birthday which forecast says "yeah fuckin right ive got to be dreamin"
> *


Lmao I hear u!! Hard times all around


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 13 2011, 01:53 AM~20543901
> *Lmao I hear u!! Hard times all around
> *


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 12 2011, 03:08 PM~20539341
> *Yessir! Have fun homie  and its waaaay harder to build a glasshouse than any cookie cutter Impala but that makes it more fun and rewarding hunting down parts. Good thing u got the GLASSHOUSE family ready to help, me included  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 12 2011, 09:19 PM~20542977
> *Just waiting on the 5.20s to throw the TRUEs on, in the meantime got the gold Daynas on and its become a damn COP MAGNET!
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 12 2011, 10:19 PM~20542977
> *Just waiting on the 5.20s to throw the TRUEs on, in the meantime got the gold Daynas on and its become a damn COP MAGNET!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

SOME PICS OF MY GLASSHOUSE I TOOK TODAY WITH A SHITTY CAMERA


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity+May 13 2011, 12:08 AM~20543471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 12 2011, 10:19 PM~20542977
> *Just waiting on the 5.20s to throw the TRUEs on, in the meantime got the gold Daynas on and its become a damn COP MAGNET!
> 
> 
> ...


what's up Hess? I see you have your own personal police escort when cruising the streets of salt Lake City Huh? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 13 2011, 10:30 AM~20545626
> *Any pics you wana see let me know
> *


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone needs conplete remote drivers mirrors? I have four of em. :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

u got sport mirrors?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 12 2011, 11:19 PM~20542977
> *Just waiting on the 5.20s to throw the TRUEs on, in the meantime got the gold Daynas on and its become a damn COP MAGNET!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 13 2011, 03:32 PM~20547433
> *u got sport mirrors?
> *


Not yet but I have some coming soon that ill post up


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 13 2011, 01:05 AM~20543444
> *Lol I heard that! Its hard enough driving while black, or brown lol...I keep all my papers in a bundle in the glove box ready to hand to the officer. And then I roll my window back up.  :uh:
> *


GLOVE BOX!!!
fuck i just tape mine to the quarter window!!
nah but really.. havent had any issues in the glass yet.. see how it goes this summer i guess. haha.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> Just waiting on the 5.20s to throw the TRUEs on, in the meantime got the gold Daynas on and its become a damn COP MAGNET!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 13 2011, 01:05 AM~20543444
> *Lol I heard that! Its hard enough driving while black, or brown lol...I keep all my papers in a bundle in the glove box ready to hand to the officer. And then I roll my window back up.  :uh:
> *


"YOU MEAN IM NOT WHITE!!!"
HAHA..
anyone remember that shit??
movie and actor gets you a couple free cigars..
no really. :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 13 2011, 02:34 AM~20543763
> *still more fun then pushing it on a bodycart...
> 
> *


 :roflmao: 
thats good. lol.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 13 2011, 07:21 PM~20548618
> *GLOVE BOX!!!
> fuck i just tape mine to the quarter window!!
> nah but really.. havent had any issues in the glass yet.. see how it goes this summer i guess. haha.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good idea! That way I don't gotta 'reach' for anything :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 13 2011, 09:02 PM~20549251
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: good idea! That way I don't gotta 'reach' for anything  :biggrin:
> *


fuck yea.... last thing you want to do is dive towards the glovebox....... :sprint:


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

76 Caprice powder blue Glasshouse I sold to Spook at the end of February. I have a cream colored 76 Caprice Glasshouse (like the previous posts) that I'm considering selling.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 13 2011, 08:28 PM~20548657
> *"YOU MEAN IM NOT WHITE!!!"
> HAHA..
> anyone remember that shit??
> ...


Richard Pryor: See No Evil Hear No Evil


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@May 13 2011, 11:32 PM~20549809
> *76 Caprice powder blue Glasshouse I sold to Spook at the end of February. I have a cream colored 76 Caprice Glasshouse (like the previous posts) that I'm considering selling.
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN! :cheesy: But, you missed a couple of angles.. I wanna see a "Bird's eye-view" shot, and a "snails eye-view" shot please! Thanks you..  :x:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 13 2011, 10:44 PM~20549887
> *Richard Pryor: See No Evil Hear No Evil
> *



give this man a cigar.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 13 2011, 11:47 PM~20549902
> *CLEAN!  :cheesy:  But, you missed a couple of angles.. I wanna see a "Bird's eye-view" shot, and a "snails eye-view" shot please! Thanks you..   :x:
> *


LOL! :roflmao: I would of had them pictures but since I sold the car I didn't bother the snail or bird for the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+May 14 2011, 12:09 AM~20549991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Hey I'll be in Denver next week, is there any shows/cruises going on?


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 14 2011, 12:27 AM~20550052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing that I know of off hand but, on Federal blvd. there's usually some cruising going on Sundays if the weather is nice. I'll ask around this weekend and let you know what I find out. What's bringing you out this way homie?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Wassup with everybody selling their glasshouses? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Sup chopper :wave:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

1953 Pages « < 1951 1952 1953 

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CHOPPER 76, lunatic, heartofthacity
:biggrin: Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

some old pics of harborareaPhils 74 impala


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@May 14 2011, 12:40 AM~20550110
> *Nothing that I know of off hand but, on Federal blvd. there's usually some cruising going on Sundays if the weather is nice. I'll ask around this weekend and let you know what I find out. What's bringing you out this way homie?
> *


Lil' sis Graduation.. I heard there is a show on the 28th in C. Springs, but I won't be out there that long..


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Sup, Can't sleep, 

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CHOPPER 76, JustCruisin, lunatic, heartofthacity


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@May 14 2011, 12:26 AM~20550280
> *some old pics of harborareaPhils 74 impala
> 
> 
> ...



dam miss that ride


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't sleep either :420:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 13 2011, 11:28 PM~20549394
> *fuck yea.... last thing you want to do is dive towards the glovebox....... :sprint:
> *


haha.. no doubt.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@May 14 2011, 12:32 AM~20549809
> *g]
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sweet ride man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 14 2011, 12:44 AM~20549887
> *Richard Pryor: See No Evil Hear No Evil
> *


haha.. thats the one. classic movie.. lol. love it

PM me your addy. I'll send a couple out this week.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 14 2011, 01:09 AM~20549991
> *give this man a cigar.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 14 2011, 02:04 AM~20550470
> *dam miss that ride
> *


Clean ride. You get the money you desired out of it?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 14 2011, 01:04 AM~20550470
> *dam miss that ride
> *


Yea, But now you have a 76  
And you better drive or tow it to the fest :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 14 2011, 09:19 AM~20551269
> *Yea, But now you have a 76
> And you better drive or tow it to the fest :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna try to make it down there this year too


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 14 2011, 02:04 AM~20550470
> *dam miss that ride
> *


 ill bet you do!! that fucker is nice!! was nice, sorry :biggrin:


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 13 2011, 12:19 AM~20542977
> *Just waiting on the 5.20s to throw the TRUEs on, in the meantime got the gold Daynas on and its become a damn COP MAGNET!
> 
> 
> ...


I know how you feel bro, I got pulled over 14 times last year pulled the wires off my ride in dec. not a cop behind me since.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 14 2011, 09:19 AM~20551269
> *Yea, But now you have a 76
> And you better drive or tow it to the fest :biggrin:
> *


no until it's finished.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 14 2011, 03:44 PM~20552776
> *ill bet you do!! that fucker is nice!! was nice, sorry :biggrin:
> *


was....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@May 14 2011, 03:58 PM~20552813
> *I know how you feel bro, I got pulled over 14 times last year pulled the wires off my ride in dec. not a cop behind me since.
> *


Only 14?? Lol I got pulled over 14 times in three months in my Caprice after I bought it last year  I've lost count how many times its been now. And out of all of those times I only got two tickets, and both were thrown out in court!!! Wtf :uh:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 14 2011, 04:57 PM~20553063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Me likey!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I've never seen a car with only one sport mirror...hmm.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 14 2011, 05:43 PM~20553188
> *I've never seen a car with only one sport mirror...hmm.....
> *


yea I've seen alot of 76's with driver side only sport mirror


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 14 2011, 06:10 PM~20553279
> *yea I've seen alot of 76's with driver side only sport mirror
> *


Damn. I always thought dual chrome mirrors were the most rare?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 14 2011, 06:13 PM~20553291
> *Damn. I always thought dual chrome mirrors were the most rare?
> *


dual chrome remote.... yea more rare...  

remote pass sport rare too.... I made mine remote :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I got dual remotes on my big block 74 and a remote driver and non remote passenger on my red 74


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 14 2011, 06:17 PM~20553313
> *dual chrome remote.... yea more rare...
> 
> remote pass sport rare too.... I made mine remote :biggrin:
> *


fabricatin!!!


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 14 2011, 06:17 PM~20553313
> *dual chrome remote.... yea more rare...
> 
> remote pass sport rare too.... I made mine remote :biggrin:
> *


mine remote both sides sport mirrors :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> some old pics of harborareaPhils 74 impala
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@May 14 2011, 08:11 PM~20553889
> *mine remote both sides sport mirrors :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Now gimme that quarter window trim :biggrin:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 9 2011, 03:39 PM~20515704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Phil Your tempting me to make a generous offer for those coopers in the back ground


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 14 2011, 08:49 PM~20554153
> *Nice! Now gimme that quarter window trim :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2370122244.html

76 caprice 2300 not mine...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@May 14 2011, 11:52 PM~20555244
> *http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2370122244.html
> 
> 76 caprice 2300 not mine...
> *


I thought it never rained in California lol! :roflmao: I didn't think u guys knew about rust


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 15 2011, 01:12 AM~20555503
> *I thought it never rained in California lol! :roflmao: I didn't think u guys knew about rust
> *


:roflmao: parts of cali get some good rain off n on,just not like us lil bro we wind up soggy by the time you hit your teens :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 15 2011, 01:12 AM~20555503
> *I thought it never rained in California lol! :roflmao: I didn't think u guys knew about rust
> *


lol he said it was ur neighbors car before haha jk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@May 15 2011, 02:44 AM~20555600
> *lol he said it was ur neighbors car before haha jk :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: that makes more sense then


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 15 2011, 02:50 AM~20555603
> *:biggrin: that makes more sense then
> *


lol damnnn dawg glasshouses are one of a kind just smoked a blunt in mine with my gurl :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 14 2011, 05:57 PM~20553063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU SELLING IT?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 15 2011, 06:31 AM~20555813
> *ARE YOU SELLING IT?
> *


hey perry, he is selling it with extra goodies too!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

EBAY ITEM # 370510317102 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 15 2011, 12:19 PM~20556898
> *hey perry, he is selling it with extra goodies too!!
> *


wow! the whole kit and kabootle


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@May 15 2011, 03:20 AM~20555629
> *lol damnnn dawg glasshouses are one of a kind just smoked a blunt in mine with my gurl :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


There's soo much room that its like driving around in a livingroom on wheels


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 15 2011, 12:02 PM~20557067
> *There's soo much room that its like driving around in a livingroom on wheels
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 15 2011, 11:48 AM~20557005
> *EBAY ITEM # 370510317102  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



saw that earlier.... nice color...:engine looks like it was in a sandstorm.... could be a badass ride with some touchups :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 15 2011, 01:37 PM~20557449
> *saw that earlier.... nice color...:engine looks like it was in a sandstorm.... could be a badass ride with some touchups :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SANDSTORM!!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 15 2011, 02:37 PM~20557449
> *saw that earlier.... nice color...:engine looks like it was in a sandstorm.... could be a badass ride with some touchups :biggrin:
> *


lol. I've learned "1 owner" doesn't mean shit if the family doesn't take good care of it!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 15 2011, 03:47 PM~20557499
> *lol. I've learned "1 owner" doesn't mean shit if the family doesn't take good care of it!
> *


pm me your mailing addy man.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 15 2011, 01:47 PM~20557499
> *lol. I've learned "1 owner" doesn't mean shit if the family doesn't take good care of it!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 15 2011, 11:56 AM~20557039
> *wow! the whole kit and kabootle
> *


T-tops,tru-rays, 88 spoke daytons and a 90s caprice rear + a few other things


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 15 2011, 11:48 AM~20557005
> *EBAY ITEM # 370510317102  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Nice car  that color is crazy. Anybody know the name of it? Wheres the skirts on that one owner car :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

should look more like this :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lime green metallic


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 15 2011, 02:38 PM~20557694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


throw some color matched 14s on it and thats my dream car right there :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59+May 13 2011, 04:39 PM~20547455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CRAZY :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 13 2011, 08:25 PM~20548639
> *
> HEY THATS MY CAR!! oh wait.. nevermind.
> 
> ...


HAHA, thats what I thought when I seen a pic of your interior!!!
I was like hey, THATS MY CAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@May 13 2011, 01:36 PM~20546370
> *what's up Hess? I see you have your own personal police escort when cruising the streets of salt Lake City Huh? :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


You know wussup Danny. It was nice seeing something else besides a cop on my rearview this weekend :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 15 2011, 02:38 PM~20557694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEE HOLY GRAIL OF GLASSHOUSES EVERYWHERE!!!  THIS ONE HAD 10,000 MILES ON IT, HIS RED ONE HAS 847 OG MILES!!! ANDY IS THE KING BROTHER!!! :yes: :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66since96+May 14 2011, 03:58 PM~20552813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 One of these days (when I get mini blinds) I will be going to Phils house again
so I can have my passenger mirror converted to remote.. 


fuck, when ever i dont come to the home thread for a couple of days? I want 
to reply to everybody's post... I started my car the other day.. it felt good it sounded good.. but its' caked with dust.. I am still waiting for my window plaque to 
get back from the shop..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 15 2011, 03:20 PM~20557858
> *THEE HOLY GRAIL OF GLASSHOUSES EVERYWHERE!!!  THIS ONE HAD 10,000 MILES ON IT, HIS RED ONE HAS 847 OG MILES!!! ANDY IS THE KING BROTHER!!! :yes:  :h5:
> *


yes it is....



















I think I just got a chub....

yup....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 15 2011, 02:41 PM~20557701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*right click save :wow: very interesting :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 15 2011, 05:02 PM~20558354
> **right click save :wow: very interesting  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lets go Miami heat!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 15 2011, 06:54 PM~20558299
> *yes it is....
> 
> 
> ...


that white interior is crazy man.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 15 2011, 02:38 PM~20557694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
I remember that there was a blue one posted in here(in similar condition), and then pics of it being disassembled. I cringed when I saw the blue one being disassembled, to customize it.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 15 2011, 05:05 PM~20557790
> *HAHA, thats what I thought when I seen a pic of your interior!!!
> I was like hey, THATS MY CAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


haha.
i have to admit.. it has grown on me a bit.. But i still want to change it to white at some point. lol.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@May 15 2011, 07:38 PM~20559315
> *:0
> I remember that there was a blue one posted in here(in similar condition), and then pics of it being disassembled. I cringed when I saw the blue one being disassembled, to customize it.
> *


prob tattoo76's museum condition glasshouse.... I got a pic of it somewhere... naked


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

What clips are used to attach the bumper fillers to the car?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 15 2011, 03:38 PM~20557694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This mofo the nicest stock one outthere!!! There is an OG silver one in Cali that's a VERY close second


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 15 2011, 08:43 PM~20559853
> *This mofo the nicest stock one outthere!!!  There is an OG silver one in Cali that's a VERY close second
> *


o yea... the old guy


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 15 2011, 08:51 PM~20559915
> *o yea... the old guy
> 
> 
> ...


RUNNER UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 15 2011, 07:51 PM~20559392
> *prob tattoo76's museum condition glasshouse.... I got a pic of it somewhere... naked
> *



Yup, too bad he sold it. That car was CLEAN.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 15 2011, 09:51 PM~20559915
> *o yea... the old guy
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha you ON IT!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 15 2011, 09:53 PM~20559925
> *RUNNER UP!! :biggrin:
> *


Yesss sirrrrr


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 15 2011, 08:56 PM~20559949
> *Hahahaha you ON IT!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


haha... yea my iphone is full of glasshouse pics...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 15 2011, 08:55 PM~20559946
> *Yup, too bad he sold it. That car was CLEAN.
> *



yea it was.... but I purchased some really nice parts from it...  

plus his nos stock he had :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 15 2011, 04:54 PM~20558299
> *yes it is....
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2: :wow: :wow: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@May 15 2011, 08:03 PM~20559524
> *What clips are used to attach the bumper fillers to the car?
> *


no reall clips the are scrwd to the bumper and/or body


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@May 15 2011, 08:03 PM~20559524
> *What clips are used to attach the bumper fillers to the car?
> *


I think I have a bagged set of screws and clips around here somewhere ...


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

:biggrin: there parts coming pic are loading now


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Man all kinds of motivation to get all the glasshouse's raghouse'd done :biggrin:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 15 2011, 08:55 PM~20559946
> *Yup, too bad he sold it. That car was CLEAN.
> *


too bad it was disassembled  I've spent more time and been frustrated to no end looking for parts for mine. Moldings, fillers, body parts, etc... I cringe when I see an original Glasshouse torn apart to "customize". They don't need much to make them look good.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@May 15 2011, 11:03 PM~20560639
> *too bad it was disassembled   I've spent more time and been frustrated to no end looking for parts for mine. Moldings, fillers, body parts, etc... I cringe when I see an original Glasshouse torn apart to "customize". They don't need much to make them look good.
> *


Post a list of what you're looking for and maybe we can help u knock some of it out


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

I put in some work on the CRAPiece on Saturday...


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 15 2011, 03:09 PM~20557807
> *You know wussup Danny.  It was nice seeing something else besides a cop on my rearview this weekend :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yezzir! :biggrin: nothing better than seeing another ride behind you! :biggrin: beats a pig any day! :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

does anyone have or know where to get some trunk mirrors for the 76 Caprice like the ones they make for the Impala's? any help would be greatly appreciated :biggrin: Thanks.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 16 2011, 08:24 AM~20561688
> *I put in some work on the CRAPiece on Saturday...
> 
> 
> ...


is it T top time?
hit me up if you need a set


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 16 2011, 06:24 AM~20561688
> *I put in some work on the CRAPiece on Saturday...
> 
> 
> ...


CRAPiece :biggrin: Don't be so hard on her, 
They all need plastic sergey to look good :0 
Don't tell my wife I said that :0


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 16 2011, 10:40 AM~20562887
> *CRAPiece :biggrin:  Don't be so hard on her,
> They all need plastic sergey to look good  :0
> Don't tell my wife I said that  :0
> *


 :0 :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :shhh: :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 16 2011, 12:40 PM~20562881
> *is it T top time?
> hit me up if you need a set
> *


I have a 42", lookin for a 44 tho.... def tempted to t-top this thing.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 16 2011, 12:40 PM~20562887
> *CRAPiece :biggrin:  Don't be so hard on her,
> They all need plastic sergey to look good  :0
> Don't tell my wife I said that  :0
> *


lmao!! Yeah, I know. I've seen WAAY worse, and mine has spent its entire life in New England


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

1958


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@May 16 2011, 09:02 AM~20562221
> *yezzir! :biggrin: nothing better than seeing another ride behind you! :biggrin: beats a pig any day!  :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yea :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

og mirrors up the ass
































































much more stuff will be posted later 
og full quarter panels, 3 convertible motors , power window set uos for 2 dr ht for now verts coming etc


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 16 2011, 07:24 AM~20561688
> *I put in some work on the CRAPiece on Saturday...
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good :biggrin: I'm gonna have to learn how to weld when I get to my black 74 too hno: damn vinyl tops


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@May 16 2011, 01:09 PM~20563781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff  a couple people are looking for sport mirrors right now


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 15 2011, 03:41 PM~20557701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

found this in the rag


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

got these in today, ABS plastic rear corner bumper fillers guaranteed to fit.


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

where from ?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

sandkindustries.com 

someone posted the info up about 3 months ago, i been calling since and they been working on producing them for a 75 caprice. Finally there done, now lets see how they fit.


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

good to know somebody being busy with quality parts, too bad I already spent weeks making my glass repros fit :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 16 2011, 02:41 PM~20564737
> *got these in today, ABS plastic rear corner bumper fillers guaranteed to fit.
> 
> 
> ...


They look like the og one's


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 16 2011, 05:09 PM~20564913
> *They look like the og one's
> 
> 
> ...


yea homeboy said they guaranteed to fit, 150 shipped


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 16 2011, 03:39 PM~20564719
> *:biggrin:
> 
> found this in the rag
> ...


U find that on the tank or under the seat? :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 16 2011, 04:24 PM~20565029
> *yea homeboy said they guaranteed to fit, 150 shipped
> *



nice... hope they workout....


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 16 2011, 02:39 PM~20564719
> *:biggrin:
> 
> found this in the rag
> ...


You need to frame it, and keep it away from the light


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 16 2011, 05:44 PM~20565656
> *You need to frame it, and keep it away from the light
> *


looks like a fuckin pirates teasure map :roflmao:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

WAZUP GLASSHOUSE FAM


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity+May 16 2011, 05:24 PM~20565030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@May 16 2011, 05:48 PM~20565691
> *WAZUP GLASSHOUSE FAM
> *


 :wave:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey va's finest what are we gonna do for bodymount bushings for our rags? I just bought all new bushings for everything else but cannot find a kit for 71-76 full size gm....any of you brothers have any leads?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Chelo75 I see you to....your rag is about the same stage as ours


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 16 2011, 08:24 PM~20566559
> *Hey va's finest what are we gonna do for bodymount bushings for our rags? I just bought all new bushings for everything else but cannot find a kit for 71-76 full size gm....any of you brothers have any leads?
> *


i got a box full, i think i got extras let me check and ill hook u up.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76+May 16 2011, 10:40 AM~20562887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@May 16 2011, 01:09 PM~20563781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 lmk


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 16 2011, 06:38 PM~20566718
> *i got a box full, i think i got extras let me check and ill hook u up.
> *


 :yes:I need some too :wave: :yes:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 16 2011, 06:38 PM~20566718
> *i got a box full, i think i got extras let me check and ill hook u up.
> *


Where did ya find some? I got everything else from energy suspension but they have no bodymounts listed.
Thanks Homie.
It's kinda funny you're doing straight up blue and I'm red and we are are both nowheres near California hahaha


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 16 2011, 06:24 PM~20566559
> *Hey va's finest what are we gonna do for bodymount bushings for our rags? I just bought all new bushings for everything else but cannot find a kit for 71-76 full size gm....any of you brothers have any leads?
> *


Did u get those in a kit and from where if u did I need some very soon :happysad:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 16 2011, 04:44 PM~20565656
> *You need to frame it, and keep it away from the light
> *


SUP CHOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 16 2011, 06:50 PM~20566856
> *Did u get those in a kit and from where if u did I need some very soon  :happysad:
> *


I ordered my stuff thru energy suspension from my local parts dealer.
Color matched red. I'll take pics tonight and post pics and part numbers tomorrow. My parts guy hooked me up real cheap and them shits look pretty as hell.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa+May 16 2011, 08:50 PM~20566855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the from tatto76 acouple years ago


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I got part numbers for the bushings
Tie rod end boots- 9.13101-R (for red)
Stabilizers for sway bar- 9.5128 
Sway bar end link kit- 9.8117
Control arm bushing kit- 3.3158
Control arm bushing kit part 2 -3.3105
Pics tomorrow I havent a clue how to post pics via iPhone
Oh btw vayzfinest if u hook me up I'll send you blue end link kit, blue tie rod boots and blue stabilizer bushings 
Let's do this family!!!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

ill deff let u know.
anyone know where i can get new bodymount bolts?
Diagram on how the bushings go?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 16 2011, 09:24 AM~20561688
> *I put in some work on the CRAPiece on Saturday...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I got rear center bumper filler for both Impala and Caprice. Check my parts page.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 16 2011, 06:53 PM~20566907
> *SUP CHOPPER :biggrin:
> *


Working hard on the convertible, getting ready the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 17 2011, 02:14 AM~20567135
> *I got part numbers for the bushings
> Tie rod end boots- 9.13101-R (for red)
> Stabilizers for sway bar- 9.5128
> ...


where did you find the blue ones?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 16 2011, 10:08 PM~20568549
> *where did you find the blue ones?
> *


The blue ones came with the chrome I bought I bought from ruocco out here in bc, there chris.
Linc hooked me up large on the new stuff .
Hey what up big m 68 dollas!!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 16 2011, 09:19 PM~20568277
> *Working hard on the convertible, getting ready the picnic  :biggrin:
> *


Let see some pics , there chop


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 16 2011, 11:52 PM~20568698
> *Let see some pics , there chop
> *


Yea lets see em


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Even my state can't get it right :uh: 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/2385213234.html
:uh: :uh:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Even my state can't get it right :uh: 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/2385213234.html
:uh: :uh:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 16 2011, 03:31 PM~20563904
> *Looking good  :biggrin: I'm gonna have to learn how to weld when I get to my black 74 too hno: damn vinyl tops
> *


yah dude... we just did the rear driver's quarter from the moulding down.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 17 2011, 06:55 AM~20569443
> *yah dude... we just did the rear driver's quarter from the moulding down.
> *


Where did u get the quarter from and hows the fit quality?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@May 16 2011, 01:09 PM~20563781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Have any singles I need a passenger side


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 16 2011, 10:52 PM~20568698
> *Let see some pics , there chop
> *


Create motor, so I can drive the hell out of it :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Going to do paint, interior, hidro's, 13in, and out the door :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: can't wait to see it chopper, im driving my to the g-house fest too!


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 17 2011, 09:24 AM~20569566
> *Where did u get the quarter from and hows the fit quality?
> *


ClassicIndustries. The fit? SUCKED. They made a 90degree angle @ the bottom, that I had to straighten out and re-shape. I just hope fitting the skirts back on isn't gonna totally fuck me in the ass.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by l.b. ryder_@May 17 2011, 08:16 AM~20570143
> *:thumbsup: can't wait to see it chopper, im driving my to the g-house fest too!
> *


Me too :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by l.b. ryder_@May 17 2011, 08:16 AM~20570143
> *:thumbsup: can't wait to see it chopper, im driving my to the g-house fest too!
> *


Me too :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 17 2011, 09:21 AM~20570179
> *ClassicIndustries. The fit? SUCKED. They made a 90degree angle @ the bottom, that I had to straighten out and re-shape. I just hope fitting the skirts back on isn't gonna totally fuck me in the ass.
> *


Damn that sucks


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 16 2011, 05:24 PM~20565029
> *yea homeboy said they guaranteed to fit, 150 shipped
> *


let me know how they fit. i still haven`t found a new G house yet, BUT IT`S GOOD TO HAVE EXTRAS :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I got a mint og black dash pad with no cracks. Ill post pics tomorrow. Hit it with a lil armor all and slap it in :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 17 2011, 12:30 AM~20568804
> *Even my state can't get it right  :uh:
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/2385213234.html
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


thats a fish tank,but some folks up here still refer to em as the last of the glasshouse lol,price is way to high though,id tell him to keep them damn rims to but id mob that for a daily


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> Working hard on the convertible, getting ready the picnic :biggrin:
> [/quoteuh:ME SHOTGUN DRIVER THIS YEAR BRO :uh: NO LUCK ON 75


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 16 2011, 04:24 PM~20565029
> *yea homeboy said they guaranteed to fit, 150 shipped
> *


LET US KNOW HOW THEY FIT HOMEZ, IM GONNA ORDER SOME IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS :thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by l.b. ryder_@May 17 2011, 09:16 AM~20570143
> *:thumbsup: can't wait to see it chopper, im driving my to the g-house fest too!
> *






































I will be there too.. with a plaque in my window for the first time in 6 years...
I cant wait to put this in my car!


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

Any one lookin for some chips?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Is there a date set for the fest?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

no date set just yet....should be sept-oct like usual


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 17 2011, 08:55 AM~20570031
> *Going to do paint, interior, hidro's, 13in, and out the door :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks solid Chopper. Hit me up if your in the area tomorrow so you can stop by.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 17 2011, 05:24 PM~20573071
> *no date set just yet....should be sept-oct like usual
> *


K I plan on being there and meeting everybody  if I make it all the way from Seattle then u Cali riders have no excuse!! :run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 17 2011, 06:01 PM~20573313
> *K I plan on being there and meeting everybody   if I make it all the way from Seattle then u Cali riders have no excuse!! :run:  :run:  :biggrin:
> *


 Not even a flake like me? Im not going to miss this one!


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 17 2011, 05:01 PM~20573313
> *K I plan on being there and meeting everybody   if I make it all the way from Seattle then u Cali riders have no excuse!! :run:  :run:  :biggrin:
> *


U gonna have to bring a loaded trailer with parts For us


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 16 2011, 10:19 PM~20568277
> *Working hard on the convertible, getting ready the picnic  :biggrin:
> *


Same here, I should be done for this years picnic.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 17 2011, 07:01 PM~20573758
> *Not even a flake like me? Im not going to miss this one!
> *


ESPECIALLY YOU HYDRO!!! If I don't see yo ass and your models I'm coming to your house  I have your address :sprint: don't try to run :biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@May 17 2011, 07:06 PM~20573807
> *Same here, I should be done for this years picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@May 17 2011, 07:29 PM~20574025
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Thanks.  :biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@May 17 2011, 07:06 PM~20573807
> *Same here, I should be done for this years picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@May 17 2011, 07:06 PM~20573807
> *Same here, I should be done for this years picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


I call shotgun!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@May 17 2011, 06:06 PM~20573807
> *Same here, I should be done for this years picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


 LIKE PIC WITH ROLLBACK MARIO :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 17 2011, 07:50 PM~20574196
> *LIKE PIC WITH ROLLBACK MARIO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I will never forget you rolling up everywhere with the Glasshouse Rich. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 17 2011, 07:31 PM~20574052
> *I call shotgun!!!!!!  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@May 17 2011, 09:06 PM~20573807
> *Same here, I should be done for this years picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


that paint is lookin killer man.
nice stuff.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 17 2011, 07:03 PM~20573774
> *U gonna have to bring a loaded trailer with parts For us
> *


Can u say FREE SHIPPING FOR ALL @ THE FEST :biggrin: ill be bringing down a trunk full of goodies like og rear corner fillers, wheel well trim, rocker trim and mirrors, to name a few


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I won't even get started on the who will flake subject.....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 17 2011, 09:08 PM~20574924
> *I won't even get started on the who will flake subject.....
> *


 :roflmao: I'm gonna make house calls then!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@May 17 2011, 08:06 PM~20573807
> *Same here, I should be done for this years picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!! Looking good


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 17 2011, 08:50 PM~20574196
> *LIKE PIC WITH ROLLBACK MARIO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@May 17 2011, 06:06 PM~20573807
> *Same here, I should be done for this years picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


Man that car look's killer


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@May 17 2011, 08:59 PM~20575351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Putting in some work, look's good


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 17 2011, 09:11 PM~20574954
> *:roflmao: I'm gonna make house calls then!
> *



there's plenty of time to see who's down for the cause....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 17 2011, 09:00 PM~20574849
> *Can u say FREE SHIPPING FOR ALL @ THE FEST :biggrin: ill be bringing down a trunk full of goodies like og rear corner fillers, wheel well trim, rocker trim and mirrors, to name a few
> *


you would be comin back awful light in the ass but your wallet gonna be a lil heavier until you hit the gas pump :biggrin:


----------



## slowdrag57 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hydros included now selling with lifts I'll post more pix soon


> _Originally posted by slowdrag57_@Apr 28 2011, 08:04 PM~20443200
> *im selling my 76 caprice classic located in el paso tx call george 9152048987 hydros not included
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

Well i got her home and its time to get my work.on...

















wish me luck! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@May 18 2011, 05:28 AM~20576648
> *Well i got her home and its time to get my work.on...
> 
> 
> ...


congrats, and good luck!! :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@May 17 2011, 06:56 PM~20574279
> *I will never forget you rolling up everywhere with the Glasshouse Rich.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MARIO THAT PIC WAS FROM FRESNO SUPER SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@May 18 2011, 04:28 AM~20576648
> *Well i got her home and its time to get my work.on...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 TTT


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 17 2011, 07:24 PM~20573978
> *ESPECIALLY YOU HYDRO!!! If I don't see yo ass and your models I'm coming to your house  I have your address  :sprint: don't try to run :biggrin:
> *







My homie Darkside customs thinks this is funny!  I will pay him back 
one of these days...


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 18 2011, 09:50 AM~20578027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All bad :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 18 2011, 10:02 AM~20578125
> *All bad :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: but damn thats funny,sorry hydro but its too funny :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sunny Side 75_@May 18 2011, 05:28 AM~20576648
> *Well i got her home and its time to get my work.on...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ANYMORE PICS DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 17 2011, 08:22 PM~20575053
> *Nice color :biggrin:
> *


YUP :biggrin:


----------



## slowdrag57 (Nov 26, 2007)

call george 915-204-8987 hydros included


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

been trying to clean out my storage and came across a rear sway bar for a stock rear end, if anyone needs local hit me up


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i have a set of used sport mirrors for sale....not NOS of course..$50 shipped for both sides. :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 17 2011, 08:09 AM~20569784
> *Have any singles I need a passenger side
> *


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

still available.... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 3 2011, 12:44 PM~20476006
> *NOS 1972-1976 Impala pillar script emblem..."Impala"    $50 shipped
> 
> some shelf wear but still great condition. Great for a driver or re-chrome for show
> ...


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

glasshouse in frisco under bay bridge 








[/quote]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 18 2011, 02:46 PM~20579907
> *i have a set of used sport mirrors for sale....not NOS of course..$50 shipped for both sides. :biggrin:
> *


pm sent brother


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

replied bro!


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 18 2011, 03:57 PM~20580339
> *pm sent brother
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife+May 18 2011, 02:46 PM~20579907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a day late and a dollar short


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by slowdrag57_@May 18 2011, 02:27 PM~20579788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn damn damn :wow: :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's a nice green 76...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slowdrag57_@May 18 2011, 02:27 PM~20579788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@May 17 2011, 07:06 PM~20573807
> *Same here, I should be done for this years picnic.
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD


----------



## showlows76 (Aug 10, 2010)

> glasshouse in frisco under bay bridge


[/quote]

Nice g.house homie.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:h5: T T T


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 18 2011, 03:57 PM~20580339
> *pm sent brother
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slowdrag57_@May 18 2011, 01:27 PM~20579788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car, the chrome look's clean, good luck on the sale


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 18 2011, 02:46 PM~20579907
> *i have a set of used sport mirrors for sale....not NOS of course..$50 shipped for both sides. :biggrin:
> *


sold.... thanks richie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slowdrag57_@May 18 2011, 02:27 PM~20579788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:tears: :banghead: shoulda saved for a glasshouse instead of the fleetwood :tears:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 18 2011, 10:06 PM~20583131
> *sold.... thanks richie
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:run: I can't sleep, too many glasshouses on my mind


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Sup hydro :wave: can't sleep either I see :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slowdrag57_@May 18 2011, 02:27 PM~20579788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 got to love em.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 19 2011, 01:48 AM~20583898
> *Sup hydro  :wave: can't sleep either I see :biggrin:
> *


 yea.. alot of shit on my mind.. so i was just checkin in... I figured you fools would get a kick out of that fuckin cartoon shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> glasshouse in frisco under bay bridge


[/quote]
this is a clean raghouse.. it looks like his back rim is a 6 inch? I guess few people 
did that because they did not want to swap or shorten the rear end?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 19 2011, 02:56 AM~20583806
> *:run: I can't sleep, too many glasshouses on my mind
> *


lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 19 2011, 03:56 AM~20583906
> *this is a clean raghouse.. it looks like his back rim is a 6 inch? I guess  few people
> did that because they did not want to swap or shorten the rear end?
> *


pretty sure thats an option


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 18 2011, 10:06 PM~20583131
> *sold.... thanks richie
> *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I need one, asap from IE to LA


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 19 2011, 09:20 AM~20585190
> *I need one, asap from IE to LA (562)556-0461 chopper
> 
> 
> ...


just buy the little chrome overflow bottle they make


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats wayyy nicer


found this if anyone was looking for T's
http://caro.olx.com/american-t-top-new-iid-706788
i tried contacting the guy but got no response. maybe someone else will have better luck


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 19 2011, 09:42 AM~20585342
> *just buy the little chrome overflow bottle they make
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 19 2011, 09:20 AM~20585190
> *I need one, asap from IE to LA (562)556-0461 chopper
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum! I got one @ my boys house, ill try to swing by there today


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 19 2011, 09:42 AM~20585342
> *just buy the little chrome overflow bottle they make
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look big enough for a glasshouse? Maybe a Honda :roflmao:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 19 2011, 08:42 AM~20585342
> *just buy the little chrome overflow bottle they make
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, what he said :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 19 2011, 09:44 AM~20585681
> *Dayum! I got one @ my boys house, ill try to swing by there today
> *


Cool, let me know, thanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 19 2011, 11:28 AM~20585938
> *Yea, what he said :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@May 19 2011, 01:49 PM~20586832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm that car is done all the way up> :biggrin: is this a 74 caprice or a 76 impala?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@May 19 2011, 12:49 PM~20586832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 19 2011, 11:03 AM~20585490
> *thats wayyy nicer
> found this if anyone was looking for T's
> http://caro.olx.com/american-t-top-new-iid-706788
> ...


the GM style T tops have a differnt look, 
don`t know where you find seals for that one there.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 19 2011, 03:07 PM~20586936
> *damm that car is done all the way up> :biggrin:  is this a 74 caprice or a 76 impala?
> *


75 impala


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 19 2011, 10:03 AM~20585490
> *thats wayyy nicer
> found this if anyone was looking for T's
> http://caro.olx.com/american-t-top-new-iid-706788
> ...


2nd gen. tops :0 

when i first cut the roof on the 74' i could'nt find one bit of info much less parts, after months of research things started to pop up and i gathered plenty of useful info, also managed to score an extra set of t-tops. now everyones doing it :0


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 19 2011, 02:30 PM~20587103
> *the GM  style T tops have a differnt look,
> don`t know where you find seals for that one there.
> *


steelerubber.com


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@May 19 2011, 05:00 PM~20587744
> *2nd gen. tops :0
> 
> when i first cut the roof on the 74' i could'nt find one bit of info much less parts, after months of research things started to pop up and i gathered plenty of useful info, also managed to score an extra set of t-tops. now everyones doing it :0
> *


Glad I got my set! :biggrin: I've been staring at it for the past hour, just visualizing..  
Cooking a pizza now, then go admire it some more.. :nicoderm:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

postman just delivered this..... nos... just need the driver side now


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@May 19 2011, 12:49 PM~20586832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, always a show stopper


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@May 19 2011, 06:00 PM~20587744
> *2nd gen. tops :0
> 
> when i first cut the roof on the 74' i could'nt find one bit of info much less parts, after months of research things started to pop up and i gathered plenty of useful info, also managed to score an extra set of t-tops. now everyones doing it :0
> *


lol. i hear yah man. As soon as i got the glasshouse i wanted to do t's lol. all because of that one scene in a cheech and chong movie. haha.
Now im on the fence.
and your right.. alot of people going that route now. 
gotta admit.. it does look good.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 19 2011, 03:29 PM~20587941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@May 19 2011, 12:49 PM~20586832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

Need skirts for a 74 impala. Anybody help me out?


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

anyone know where i can get the side moldings for a 75?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 19 2011, 04:29 PM~20587941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

Looking for stock front lower arms for a 75 g house?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@May 19 2011, 08:46 PM~20590515
> *Looking for stock front lower arms for a 75 g house?
> *


Will post pictures tomorrow, but shipping will not be pretty


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 19 2011, 09:32 PM~20590392
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 19 2011, 03:29 PM~20587941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm missing one of mine, I can't find it, can you send me a closer picture :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CHOPPER 76, INVISIBLE EMPIRE
What's going on brother


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 19 2011, 10:18 PM~20590774
> *Hey, I'm missing one of mine, I can't find it, can you send me a closer picture  :biggrin:
> *



lmao....just sell me the driver side and shave them :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I spoke to Smurf today and he wanted me to say what up to the glasshouse family


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 19 2011, 10:35 PM~20590884
> *I spoke to Smurf today and he wanted me to say what up to the glasshouse family
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 19 2011, 09:13 PM~20590731
> *Will post pictures tomorrow, but shipping will not be pretty
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalacusTOM_@May 19 2011, 08:24 PM~20590336
> *Need skirts for a 74 impala.  Anybody help me out?
> *


Where in canada are you?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I went to this glasshouse graveyard today :tears: this is maybe half of the ones on his property. dude has some good stuff but half of the cars are in the bushes up to the doors. They've been sitting there since I was a baby and I'd need a tractor trailor to pull them out :uh: I'm gonna go back again soon with my hazmat suit and a machete to get busy.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 19 2011, 10:35 PM~20590884
> *I spoke to Smurf today and he wanted me to say what up to the glasshouse family
> *


I was wondering where he was :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody need Rear window trim?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

If anybody's looking for vinyl top trim I have a set of the stitched looking kind posted on my parts page. I also have a straight set of rocker trim with clips that ill take pics of Friday.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I also picked me up the quarter window trim that had no cracks in it! :wow: I just gotta get the other side now and get em chromed and ill be in business! And I found a mint grille for my 74 :biggrin: today was a good day :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by impalacusTOM_@May 19 2011, 09:24 PM~20590336
> *Need skirts for a 74 impala.  Anybody help me out?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dlo1975_@May 19 2011, 09:28 PM~20590365
> *anyone know where i can get the side moldings for a 75?
> *


I'm working on it homie :happysad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 20 2011, 12:25 AM~20591393
> *I went to this glasshouse graveyard today  :tears: this is maybe half of the ones on his property. dude has some good stuff but half of the cars are in the bushes up to the doors. They've been sitting there since I was a baby and I'd need a tractor trailor to pull them out :uh: I'm gonna go back again soon with my hazmat suit and a machete to get busy.
> 
> 
> ...



SCORE!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 20 2011, 01:24 AM~20591534
> *SCORE!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *


There's more that I couldn't/wouldn't get close to lol :happysad: ill be going back, I'm actually trying to buy the whole fleet from him cuz ima need them for when I open my restoration shop in the next two years.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 20 2011, 12:25 AM~20591393
> *I went to this glasshouse graveyard today  :tears: this is maybe half of the ones on his property. dude has some good stuff but half of the cars are in the bushes up to the doors. They've been sitting there since I was a baby and I'd need a tractor trailor to pull them out :uh: I'm gonna go back again soon with my hazmat suit and a machete to get busy.
> 
> 
> ...


The weird thing too was that the quarters on the cream colored 75 were straight and rust free even tho they'd been sitting outside for ever! I'm gonna get my boys tools and cut them bitches and the roof off


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

is anyone going to go to the felix show?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the positive feedback. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@May 19 2011, 01:49 PM~20586832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 20 2011, 12:25 AM~20591393
> *I went to this glasshouse graveyard today  :tears: this is maybe half of the ones on his property. dude has some good stuff but half of the cars are in the bushes up to the doors. They've been sitting there since I was a baby and I'd need a tractor trailor to pull them out :uh: I'm gonna go back again soon with my hazmat suit and a machete to get busy.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 19 2011, 09:20 AM~20585190
> *I need one, asap from IE to LA (562)556-0461 chopper
> 
> 
> ...


I got one for you Chopper. Its at my buddy's pad in Fontana. Call me later.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@May 20 2011, 08:41 AM~20592972
> *I got one for you Chopper. Its at my buddy's pad in Fontana. Call me later.
> *


Cool thanks big dog :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 20 2011, 12:35 AM~20590884
> *I spoke to Smurf today and he wanted me to say what up to the glasshouse family
> *


  
hope he has been good.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 20 2011, 02:25 AM~20591393
> *I went to this glasshouse graveyard today  :tears: this is maybe half of the ones on his property. dude has some good stuff but half of the cars are in the bushes up to the doors. They've been sitting there since I was a baby and I'd need a tractor trailor to pull them out :uh: I'm gonna go back again soon with my hazmat suit and a machete to get busy.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
the mother load.. lol.
good score man.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 20 2011, 09:21 AM~20593233
> *
> hope he has been good.
> *


His family doing good, and he's just making that money :biggrin:


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

Looking for stock front lower arms for a 75 g house? Any luck with the pics?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 20 2011, 12:50 AM~20591461
> *If anybody's looking for vinyl top trim I have a set of the stitched looking kind posted on my parts page. I also have a straight set of rocker trim with clips that ill take pics of Friday.
> *


How much for the rockers and right sport mirror


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 20 2011, 12:14 AM~20591093
> *Where in canada are you?
> *


I live in Watrous, 1 hour east of Saskatoon SK.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@May 20 2011, 10:55 AM~20593676
> *Looking for stock front lower arms for a 75 g house? Any luck with the pics?
> *


Make me a offer


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

getting my grill moldings engraved then out to the chromer...Lost my dam camera in Phoenix..."""Cadillac Jay""" is doing my Glasshouse work and getting down...TTT


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's the rocker trim. My last pair. Straight trim needs to be buffed or rechromed but not bent or dented at all and comes with a mounting clips.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 20 2011, 03:04 PM~20594636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 20 2011, 03:04 PM~20594636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice man


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 20 2011, 12:32 PM~20593312
> *His family doing good, and he's just making that money :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 20 2011, 05:04 PM~20594636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 20 2011, 02:04 PM~20594636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin nice :wow:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Back home for a sec.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Frame looks sick, clean nice work


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 20 2011, 04:27 PM~20595098
> *Back home for a sec.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impalacusTOM_@May 20 2011, 02:26 PM~20593826
> *I live in Watrous, 1 hour east of Saskatoon SK.
> *


  
thats good man. 
im out in Winnipeg. 
Got a 76 impala custom.
what you got? Any pics?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 20 2011, 06:26 PM~20595858
> *
> thats good man.
> im out in Winnipeg.
> ...


ImpalacusTOM has some skirts headed his way from some cat in Seattle :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 20 2011, 07:26 PM~20595858
> *
> thats good man.
> im out in Winnipeg.
> ...


Here is a pic of my stock G-house. Just finished building a 22x30 garage so I am starting work on it this summer. I am a journeyman welder so the easy part will be the welding/fab.
http://s559.photobucket.com/albums/ss37/sk...nt=IMGP5344.jpg
http://s559.photobucket.com/albums/ss37/sk...nt=IMGP5358.jpg


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

Do you guys leave this plastic on the chrome or what? What do I do with this trim and where can I find a clip I am missing?
http://s559.photobucket.com/albums/ss37/sk...nt=DSCN0759.jpg
http://s559.photobucket.com/albums/ss37/sk...nt=DSCN0760.jpg


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 20 2011, 11:35 AM~20593865
> *Make me a offer
> 
> 
> ...



PM Sent


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalacusTOM_@May 20 2011, 08:29 PM~20596606
> *Here is a pic of my stock G-house.  Just finished building a 22x30 garage so I am starting work on it this summer.  I am a journeyman welder so the easy part will be the welding/fab.
> http://s559.photobucket.com/albums/ss37/sk...nt=IMGP5344.jpg
> http://s559.photobucket.com/albums/ss37/sk...nt=IMGP5358.jpg
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by impalacusTOM_@May 20 2011, 08:29 PM~20596606
> *Here is a pic of my stock G-house.  Just finished building a 22x30 garage so I am starting work on it this summer.  I am a journeyman welder so the easy part will be the welding/fab.
> http://s559.photobucket.com/albums/ss37/sk...nt=IMGP5344.jpg
> http://s559.photobucket.com/albums/ss37/sk...nt=IMGP5358.jpg
> *


That mofo looks clean :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice I got some nos part s for a 74' impala :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 30 2011, 10:49 PM~20456938
> *WHO NEEDS THIS? IT`S N.O.S.
> 150.00
> 
> ...


this is for a 74


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

found this in this small lil town.. guy said he only put 20 miles on it in a year... he bought it brand new.. he wasnt ready to let it go.... dammit  :biggrin:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalacusTOM_@May 20 2011, 08:31 PM~20596616
> *Do you guys leave this plastic on the chrome or what?  What do I do with this trim and where can I find a clip I am missing?
> http://s559.photobucket.com/albums/ss37/sk...nt=DSCN0759.jpg
> http://s559.photobucket.com/albums/ss37/sk...nt=DSCN0760.jpg
> *


that a nice car homie


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2011, 09:41 AM~20598904
> *found this in this small lil town.. guy said he only put 20 miles on it in a year... he bought it brand new.. he wasnt ready to let it go.... dammit   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay guys somebody up there was looking out for me this morning! I was doing 60mph on the freeway and my rear end locked up and broke my driveline in the back and it fell out the transmission! Then I did a 720 on the freeway and it came to a rest in between the off ramp and the freeway! The funniest things were the look on the guys face in the red pickup that was next to me on the freeway when I started my spin and the fact that I kept my left hand on the wheel and my right hand on my cup o noodle the whole time and didn't spill a drop:biggrin: ill laugh @ this one day :happysad: luckily the cars fine too. Those oil spots are from one of my rotations lol


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> Back home for a sec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/2391823922.html


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 21 2011, 12:21 PM~20599359
> *Ay guys somebody up there was looking out for me this morning! I was doing 60mph on the freeway and my rear end locked up and broke my driveline in the back and it fell out the transmission! Then I did a 720 on the freeway and it came to a rest in between the off ramp and the freeway! The funniest things were the look on the guys face in the red pickup that was next to me on the freeway when I started my spin and the fact that I kept my left hand on the wheel and my right hand on my cup o noodle the whole time and didn't spill a drop:biggrin: ill laugh @ this one day :happysad: luckily the cars fine too. Those oil spots are from one of my rotations lol
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:

I bet the pin that holds the spider gears in fell out. Happened to a friend of mine in his roll back. 50 to 0 pretty fast :around:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2011, 09:41 AM~20598904
> *found this in this small lil town.. guy said he only put 20 miles on it in a year... he bought it brand new.. he wasnt ready to let it go.... dammit   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 21 2011, 02:26 PM~20600060
> *:wow:
> 
> I bet the pin that holds the spider gears in fell out. Happened to a friend of mine in his roll back. 50 to 0 pretty fast :around:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impalacusTOM_@May 20 2011, 10:29 PM~20596606
> *Here is a pic of my stock G-house.  Just finished building a 22x30 garage so I am starting work on it this summer.  I am a journeyman welder so the easy part will be the welding/fab.
> http://s559.photobucket.com/albums/ss37/sk...nt=IMGP5344.jpg
> http://s559.photobucket.com/albums/ss37/sk...nt=IMGP5358.jpg
> *


thats a sweet ride man. its nice having a place to work on them to. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 20 2011, 09:59 PM~20596430
> *ImpalacusTOM has some skirts headed his way from some cat in Seattle  :dunno:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


stick to parts man.. :biggrin: 

just playin


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 21 2011, 01:21 PM~20599359
> *Ay guys somebody up there was looking out for me this morning! I was doing 60mph on the freeway and my rear end locked up and broke my driveline in the back and it fell out the transmission! Then I did a 720 on the freeway and it came to a rest in between the off ramp and the freeway! The funniest things were the look on the guys face in the red pickup that was next to me on the freeway when I started my spin and the fact that I kept my left hand on the wheel and my right hand on my cup o noodle the whole time and didn't spill a drop:biggrin: ill laugh @ this one day :happysad: luckily the cars fine too. Those oil spots are from one of my rotations lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

glad you handled it man.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 21 2011, 12:52 AM~20597834
> *nice I got some nos part s for a 74' impala :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2011, 09:41 AM~20598904
> *found this in this small lil town.. guy said he only put 20 miles on it in a year... he bought it brand new.. he wasnt ready to let it go.... dammit   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE THE ONE I GOT FROM THE OLD DUDE IN MONTANA, THIS ONE HAS WAY NICER PAINT!!! TOO BAD HE WASNT READY TO LET IT GO!! :angry: VERY NICE CAR!!


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 21 2011, 03:57 PM~20600177
> *thats a sweet ride man. its nice having a place to work on them to. lol.
> *


Yeah, I figured I would wait to start on it till I had a clean dry place so I am not always rushing to put shit away before the weather. 
Thinking of putting new white vinyl top and going with a deep metal flake blue, juice, and 14's. Also some white stripeing as well. Have an idea of a grill I want to make but have a new stock one to put on till I build it.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impalacusTOM_@May 21 2011, 09:18 PM~20601176
> *Yeah, I figured I would wait to start on it till I had a clean dry place so I am not always rushing to put shit away before the weather.
> Thinking of putting new white vinyl top and going with a deep metal flake blue, juice, and 14's.  Also some white stripeing as well.  Have an idea of a grill I want to make but have a new stock one to put on till I build it.
> *


sounds like it'll be killer man. ive always loved the look of white tops.
They make some nice phantom grills for those too i think.
There is a dude (dekay) in toon thats got a pretty wicked caddy. Does some nice pin stripes too.
hes often in the winnipeg topic. drop in check it out sometime.

editost a link to a build topic if you got one.. or when you make one.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

It's getting there...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 21 2011, 09:46 PM~20601306
> *It's getting there...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@May 17 2011, 07:06 PM~20573807
> *Same here, I should be done for this years picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Mario, can't wait till you bust it out!!


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 21 2011, 11:21 AM~20599359
> *Ay guys somebody up there was looking out for me this morning! I was doing 60mph on the freeway and my rear end locked up and broke my driveline in the back and it fell out the transmission! Then I did a 720 on the freeway and it came to a rest in between the off ramp and the freeway! The funniest things were the look on the guys face in the red pickup that was next to me on the freeway when I started my spin and the fact that I kept my left hand on the wheel and my right hand on my cup o noodle the whole time and didn't spill a drop:biggrin: ill laugh @ this one day :happysad: luckily the cars fine too. Those oil spots are from one of my rotations lol
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: way to hold on to that cup o noodle Homie! :thumbsup: :biggrin: good thing the house came out of it ok too! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562+May 21 2011, 07:46 PM~20601306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ***** :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@May 21 2011, 09:13 PM~20601766
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: way to hold on to that cup o noodle Homie! :thumbsup:  :biggrin: good thing the house came out of it ok too! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 21 2011, 07:46 PM~20601306
> *It's getting there...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 21 2011, 10:21 AM~20599359
> *Ay guys somebody up there was looking out for me this morning! I was doing 60mph on the freeway and my rear end locked up and broke my driveline in the back and it fell out the transmission! Then I did a 720 on the freeway and it came to a rest in between the off ramp and the freeway! The funniest things were the look on the guys face in the red pickup that was next to me on the freeway when I started my spin and the fact that I kept my left hand on the wheel and my right hand on my cup o noodle the whole time and didn't spill a drop:biggrin: ill laugh @ this one day :happysad: luckily the cars fine too. Those oil spots are from one of my rotations lol
> 
> 
> ...


And it was raining, glad too see you are ok also the cup o noodle
Did they taste better after :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 21 2011, 11:03 PM~20602385
> *And it was raining, glad too see you are ok also the cup o noodle
> Did they taste better after  :biggrin:
> *


I lost my appetite after the first spin :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 22 2011, 12:15 AM~20602647
> *I lost my appetite after the first spin :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


did you check for any noodles in your underwear.....

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 22 2011, 01:30 AM~20602679
> *did you check for any noodles in your underwear.....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Bahahahhahahahah all in glad he and his ride is safe :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 22 2011, 12:36 AM~20602695
> *Bahahahhahahahah all in glad he and his ride is safe :thumbsup:
> *



yea.... with that rainy climate... keep an eye on bearing grease, rear end oil... especially on 30+ year old car....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 22 2011, 01:12 AM~20602762
> *yea.... with that rainy climate... keep an eye on bearing grease, rear end oil... especially on 30+ year old car....
> *


I think the rain actually helped me because my car actually slid easily across the freeway. If it had gripped I could've flipped or at least slid into the guard rail or ditch. Could've been a whole lot worse :happysad:


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

My rag ended up not going through wit a sale so looks like I'm keeping it. :biggrin: More so wit dis brand new top. Dis is some pics of um @ Hawaiis hop @da shop!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 20 2011, 12:25 AM~20591393
> *I went to this glasshouse graveyard today  :tears: this is maybe half of the ones on his property. dude has some good stuff but half of the cars are in the bushes up to the doors. They've been sitting there since I was a baby and I'd need a tractor trailor to pull them out :uh: I'm gonna go back again soon with my hazmat suit and a machete to get busy.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :tears: that aint in thurston county is it?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 22 2011, 02:30 AM~20602679
> *did you check for any noodles in your underwear.....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AbU dAkI_@May 22 2011, 06:03 AM~20602915
> *My rag ended up not going through wit a sale so looks like I'm keeping it. :biggrin:  More so wit dis brand new top. Dis is some pics of um @ Hawaiis hop @da shop!
> 
> 
> ...


sweet rag maan


----------



## LUCKY DOGG (Dec 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AbU dAkI_@May 22 2011, 03:03 AM~20602915
> *My rag ended up not going through wit a sale so looks like I'm keeping it. :biggrin:  More so wit dis brand new top. Dis is some pics of um @ Hawaiis hop @da shop!
> 
> 
> ...



Badass... :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 22 2011, 09:38 AM~20603633
> *:wow:  :wow: :tears: that aint in thurston county is it?
> *


Where's Thurston county?


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

WHEN SHE WAS ALL OG   





































MY OLD 74 AND 75 THE PRIMERED BLACK WAS MY DADS...GLASSHOUSE LOVE RUNS IN THE FAMILY :biggrin: :biggrin: 



























MY DADS 75 HE HAD A 74 TOO ALMOST LIKE MINE HIZ WAS ALL OG CREAM COLOR :biggrin: 








MY CUZIN FROM SD 76 CAPRICE


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@May 22 2011, 01:24 PM~20604480
> *WHEN SHE WAS ALL OG
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE WAY IT GOES HOMIE....


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@May 21 2011, 12:02 PM~20599528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RIDE....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 22 2011, 01:27 AM~20602787
> *I think the rain actually helped me because my car actually slid easily across the freeway. If it had gripped I could've flipped or at least slid into the guard rail or ditch. Could've been a whole lot worse :happysad:
> *


 glad it turned out okay! crazy shit..


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 21 2011, 07:21 PM~20599359
> *Ay guys somebody up there was looking out for me this morning! I was doing 60mph on the freeway and my rear end locked up and broke my driveline in the back and it fell out the transmission! Then I did a 720 on the freeway and it came to a rest in between the off ramp and the freeway! The funniest things were the look on the guys face in the red pickup that was next to me on the freeway when I started my spin and the fact that I kept my left hand on the wheel and my right hand on my cup o noodle the whole time and didn't spill a drop:biggrin: ill laugh @ this one day :happysad: luckily the cars fine too. Those oil spots are from one of my rotations lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

glad nobody got hurt though !


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 22 2011, 02:29 PM~20604723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuuuuuuuck!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that's almost exactly what it looked like, minus the 'fro


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 22 2011, 02:12 AM~20602762
> *yea.... with that rainy climate... keep an eye on bearing grease, rear end oil... especially on 30+ year old car....
> *


Up here we got to call it liquid sunshine as it rains so damn much


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 22 2011, 03:29 PM~20604723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT`S WHAT CAME TO MY MIND WHEN I WAS READING IT.
DOING A 360 SPIN, NOT SPILLING A DROP!


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 21 2011, 10:21 AM~20599359
> *Ay guys somebody up there was looking out for me this morning! I was doing 60mph on the freeway and my rear end locked up and broke my driveline in the back and it fell out the transmission! Then I did a 720 on the freeway and it came to a rest in between the off ramp and the freeway! The funniest things were the look on the guys face in the red pickup that was next to me on the freeway when I started my spin and the fact that I kept my left hand on the wheel and my right hand on my cup o noodle the whole time and didn't spill a drop:biggrin: ill laugh @ this one day :happysad: luckily the cars fine too. Those oil spots are from one of my rotations lol
> 
> 
> ...


hwy 167?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@May 22 2011, 04:00 PM~20605057
> *hwy 167?
> *


Yup right by that paint ball place


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 22 2011, 03:19 PM~20605120
> *Yup right by that paint ball place
> *


thought so - that was my commute to work when I lived on that side of the mountains in Buckley for a couple years. Glad you made it OK, and thats big pimpin to not spill the noodles!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

couple more pieces on today.....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 22 2011, 02:35 PM~20604743
> *glad nobody got hurt though !
> *


Yea mee too, 10ft earier and I would've smack the barrier, 10ft later and I would've went into the ditch going 60!! Would've totaled it either way or worse :happysad:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 22 2011, 06:41 PM~20606231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammm :wow: that shit is nice fooker :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 22 2011, 07:41 PM~20606231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 22 2011, 07:41 PM~20606231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Getting busy I see :thumbsup:


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone with 76 glasshouse parts holla at me asap


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 22 2011, 11:30 AM~20604060
> *Where's Thurston county?
> *


where im from :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 21 2011, 11:21 AM~20599359
> *Ay guys somebody up there was looking out for me this morning! I was doing 60mph on the freeway and my rear end locked up and broke my driveline in the back and it fell out the transmission! Then I did a 720 on the freeway and it came to a rest in between the off ramp and the freeway! The funniest things were the look on the guys face in the red pickup that was next to me on the freeway when I started my spin and the fact that I kept my left hand on the wheel and my right hand on my cup o noodle the whole time and didn't spill a drop:biggrin: ill laugh @ this one day :happysad: luckily the cars fine too. Those oil spots are from one of my rotations lol
> 
> 
> ...


glad to hear you and your car are ok,and good thing you didnt spill cup o noodles in your car otherwise you would be changing that nice ass interior to get the smell out :biggrin: and yeah the roads here when it rains get slick at times like ice in some spots which in your case was a good thing cause it helped you from totaling your car.


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 22 2011, 07:56 AM~20603926
> *sweet rag maan
> *


 Thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@May 22 2011, 08:18 AM~20604014
> *Badass... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro jus tryna put Hawaii on the map. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 21 2011, 05:26 PM~20600060
> *50 to 0 pretty fast :around:
> *


 hno:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 20 2011, 04:27 PM~20595098
> *Back home for a sec.
> 
> 
> ...


 TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice Welds


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

"STAGE FRIGHT" TOOK 1ST PLACE AT THE DUB CARSHOW THIS WEEKEND IN HOUSTON TX..


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@May 23 2011, 10:54 AM~20610084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@May 23 2011, 09:54 AM~20610084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: reppin' for the glasshouses


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slowdrag57_@May 18 2011, 03:27 PM~20579788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 22 2011, 06:41 PM~20606231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeeet!!!


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@May 23 2011, 08:54 AM~20610084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@May 23 2011, 11:54 AM~20610084
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

2 pages to go.... hno: 


1974... 1975.... 1976.....let's see nothing but pics for each year and page


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 23 2011, 03:50 PM~20612138
> *2 pages to go.... hno:
> 1974... 1975.... 1976.....let's see nothing but pics for each year and page
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 22 2011, 07:41 PM~20606231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looking good


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 23 2011, 04:50 PM~20612138
> *2 pages to go.... hno:
> 1974... 1975.... 1976.....let's see nothing but pics for each year and page
> *


X76! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 23 2011, 04:50 PM~20612138
> *2 pages to go.... hno:
> 1974... 1975.... 1976.....let's see nothing but pics for each year and page
> *


I was going to suggest this aswell. No talk just 74 pics 75 pics 76 pics. Projects daliy's finished and so forth. Would make three badass pages :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 23 2011, 04:21 PM~20612328
> *I was going to suggest this aswell. No talk just 74 pics 75 pics 76 pics. Projects daliy's finished and so forth. Would make three badass pages :thumbsup:
> *


yup .......I'll load as many pics for each year that I got...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 23 2011, 04:33 PM~20612405
> *yup .......I'll load as many pics for each year that I got...
> 
> *


GOT A LIL SOMETHING GETTING READY TO COME THIS WAY BROTHER!!!! DID THE DEAL TODAY!!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 23 2011, 05:33 PM~20612405
> *yup .......I'll load as many pics for each year that I got...
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 23 2011, 06:13 PM~20613071
> *GOT A LIL SOMETHING GETTING READY TO COME THIS WAY BROTHER!!!! DID THE DEAL TODAY!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :nicoderm: 


oooooooo--- yea----


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 22 2011, 07:41 PM~20606231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

Ne body know were I can find the rear corner bumper fillers for a 76 impala?I'm also lookn for the trim that goes down the side of the car from front fender to rear quarter n the middle.not shore Wut its called.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 23 2011, 04:21 PM~20612328
> *I was going to suggest this aswell. No talk just 74 pics 75 pics 76 pics. Projects daliy's finished and so forth. Would make three badass pages :thumbsup:
> *


X76 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Sup chopper :wave: i see u lurking lol


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 23 2011, 10:04 PM~20615988
> *Sup chopper  :wave: i see u lurking lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@May 17 2011, 07:06 PM~20573807
> *Same here, I should be done for this years picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good mario cant wait to see the raghouse at the shows :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 23 2011, 11:04 PM~20615988
> *Sup chopper  :wave: i see u lurking lol
> *



yup that's chopper alright.... lurking around....

:inout: :sprint:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 23 2011, 11:57 PM~20616330
> *yup that's chopper alright.... lurking around....
> 
> :inout:  :sprint:
> *


Waddup big Phil :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what's up bro.... :wave:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@May 18 2011, 03:06 AM~20573807
> *Same here, I should be done for this years picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@May 22 2011, 01:52 PM~20604589
> *
> CLEAN RIDE....
> *


THANKKS


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@May 24 2011, 02:07 AM~20616630
> *THANKKS
> *


One page to go til 1974!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@May 23 2011, 09:54 AM~20610084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

T

T

T


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@May 23 2011, 09:54 AM~20610084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the win


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 24 2011, 01:14 PM~20619212
> *congrats on the win
> *


TTT GLASSHOUSES ALL THE WAY...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@May 24 2011, 01:24 PM~20619313
> *TTT GLASSHOUSES ALL THE WAY...
> *


still wishin i could pick up that green 76 that would look sick next to my fleetwood :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 24 2011, 01:37 PM~20619405
> *still wishin i could pick up that green 76 that would look sick next to my fleetwood :biggrin:
> *


HELL YAH DAWG THAT 76 IS NICE


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+May 23 2011, 06:13 PM~20613071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MY SHIT, IS CAKED WITH DUST.. i WILL BACK IT OUT AND WASH IT WHEN IT GETS TO PAGE 1975, AND TAKE A COUPLE PICTURES OF IT WITH MY PLAQUE IN THE 
WINDOW! :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@May 23 2011, 09:54 AM~20610084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 24 2011, 02:06 PM~20619606
> *
> MY SHIT, IS CAKED WITH DUST.. i WILL BACK IT OUT AND WASH IT WHEN IT GETS TO PAGE 1975, AND TAKE A COUPLE PICTURES OF IT WITH MY PLAQUE IN THE
> WINDOW! :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna hold u to it :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 22 2011, 09:41 PM~20606231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
its coming together nice man,
And close your door, your lettin flys in the house. haha


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 24 2011, 03:43 PM~20620184
> *
> its coming together nice man,
> And close your door, your lettin flys in the house. haha
> *



lmfao... not the first time I've heard that....


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

in the need of some skirt brackets.... anyone?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

O.G FACTORY RAGHOUSE REAR WINDOW DEFROSTER 250.00 PLUS SHIPPING



















COLORSONIC COLOR BAR 250.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

oooooo come on


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

oooooo come on pictures pictures pictures pictures


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

LIFESTYLE BABY  1974 HOLLYWOOD TOP


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

My cuzins 1974 Impala


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Anyone have a grille for a 74 Impala billet or stock?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@May 24 2011, 06:43 PM~20621926
> *Anyone have a grille for a 74 Impala billet or stock?
> *


Post a picture of your car. BOXER'S RIDE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

my old 1974 glasshouse


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 24 2011, 07:58 PM~20622053
> *Post a picture of your car.  BOXER'S  RIDE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@May 24 2011, 05:06 PM~20620311
> *in the need of some skirt brackets.... anyone?
> *


THEY SELL THEM BRAND NEW ON EBAY


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 24 2011, 06:12 PM~20621607
> *oooooo come on pictures pictures pictures pictures
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I MISS MY RED CAR ALREADY


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 24 2011, 07:41 PM~20622477
> *I MISS MY RED CAR ALREADY
> *


 :happysad: I'M HAVING WITHDRAWS


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 24 2011, 08:42 PM~20622492
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 24 2011, 08:42 PM~20622492
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I miss my green one too!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 24 2011, 08:47 PM~20622543
> *:happysad: I'M HAVING WITHDRAWS
> *


Yap same here bro!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@May 24 2011, 08:00 PM~20622662
> *Yap same here bro!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: LETS GO HUNTING


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 24 2011, 08:41 PM~20622477
> *I MISS MY RED CAR ALREADY
> *


I MISS YOUR RED CAR TOO!!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 24 2011, 09:05 PM~20622702
> *:biggrin: LETS GO HUNTING
> *


I have it in my garage!!!  in pieces, ready to be redone!!! But the bad thing is that there's no money for it now! :biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

This was a couple of years of go..... Green one is in the garage in pieces now... And Da Red one is now Copper now..... :biggrin: :wow: :cheesy: Now let see what's next... GLASSHOUSE FEST FAMILY,,,, GOOD JOB ON YOUR NEW CARS, MUCH LOVE!!!! El Primo....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@May 24 2011, 08:57 PM~20623143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@May 24 2011, 07:43 PM~20621926
> *Anyone have a grille for a 74 Impala billet or stock?
> *


I have either a mint 74 or 75 Impala one in my storage, ill check tomorrow


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Getin ready for chrome


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Project 1. [2] 1975 vert's








Project 2 Top Secret


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

TOP DOG'S 1975 VERT


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

page 1975 :0


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 24 2011, 10:38 PM~20623509
> *Project 1. [2] 1975 vert
> 
> 
> ...


Me likey, I'm gonna snap some pics tomorrow too but until then these are some of my favorite glasshouse pics


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 24 2011, 10:32 PM~20623455
> *I have either a mint 74 or 75 Impala one in my storage, ill check tomorrow
> *


Its for a 75 impala, sorry :happysad:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 25 2011, 12:18 AM~20623803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

top secret until sunday
FELIX CAR SHOW

sneek peek


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

My 1975 RagHouse!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

PG.1975 :0 


MY OLD 75 CAPRICE :biggrin: 

























MY NEW 75 CAPRICE RAGHOUSE PROJECT


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

wow :angel:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 25 2011, 05:04 AM~20624503
> *My 1975 RagHouse!
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 24 2011, 09:38 PM~20623509
> *Project 1. [2] 1975 vert's
> 
> 
> ...


SELL ME ONE CHOPPER :uh:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn those verts look good,chopper you building 2 at once very nice


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@May 25 2011, 06:52 AM~20623633
> *page 1975 :0
> *


X1975!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 25 2011, 08:00 AM~20624988
> *SELL ME ONE CHOPPER :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

MANNY'S OLD CAR 1975 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

LIFESTYLE JOHN 1976


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 25 2011, 10:24 AM~20625607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2: :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I miss my baby


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

My old ass car, sold it $1,500 running


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

One of my Favourite 1976 Glasshouses.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

SMURF 3 WHEELING :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

favorites


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

PG.1976

MY FIRST GLASSHOUSE 1976 IMPALA,EVEN GOT A SMALL PART IN "SUNDAY DRIVER" :biggrin: 


















http://youtu.be/ZAWuUMl85TI

@ 5:40


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 25 2011, 05:04 AM~20624503
> *My 1975 RagHouse!
> 
> 
> ...


Killin' em :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Romantics CC

Mike

OG 1976 Caprice


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

don`t forget mine!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

beautifull !!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 25 2011, 10:59 AM~20625851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x76!!! :run:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

My 76 Hard top, O sorry that is my other car :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MY OLD 76


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@May 25 2011, 09:38 AM~20625717
> *One of my Favourite 1976 Glasshouses.
> 
> 
> ...


Black GHOUSE is what made me get my own :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> Post a picture of your car. BOXER'S RIDE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: @ this and the previous page


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@May 25 2011, 01:53 AM~20623961
> *top secret until sunday
> FELIX CAR SHOW
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

probably the best 3 pages in a long ass time. lol.


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: for the last three pages!!!! these glasshouses taking it to a whole different level!! :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 24 2011, 08:30 PM~20622368
> *my old 1975 glasshouse
> *


i thought this was suppose to be page 74? :dunno:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

Was trying to get this one! owner never answered  1 owner og seats and floor shifter


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

Found it on CL 

http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/2391823922.html


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

How long does it take to strip a ghouse down to frame? It looks like it is fairly simple, any tips on some tricky things to watch out for? I am planning on taking my engine out with tranny intact, repainting my engine compartment and also taking the body off so I can reinforce my frame. Not sure if I will get my frame painted. Does your frame really show that much or is it mainly just for car shows?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@May 25 2011, 04:43 PM~20627896
> *i thought this was suppose to be page 74? :dunno:
> *



I'd like to give special thanks to all those who actually read the previous pages... so I'll just have to post all my 1974 pics on page 1977-

:nosad: :fuq: 
we had one chance... oh well....

I'll post all I got on my phone later....


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice rides fellas!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 25 2011, 05:35 PM~20628745
> *I'd like to give special thanks to all those who actually read the previous pages... so I'll just have to post all my 1974 pics on page 1977-
> 
> :nosad:  :fuq:
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 25 2011, 06:35 PM~20628745
> *I'd like to give special thanks to all those who actually read the previous pages... so I'll just have to post all my 1974 pics on page 1977-
> 
> :nosad:  :fuq:
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@May 25 2011, 07:21 PM~20629217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADD ASS GLASSHOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@May 25 2011, 06:21 PM~20629217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity+May 21 2011, 12:21 PM~20599359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"You can win a DUB carshow but still can't compete with my Candy!" lol Sorry, reminded me of some Bun B lyrics.. Lookin good!  


> _Originally posted by pepes21+May 25 2011, 12:53 AM~20623961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed it!!  :happysad: 
But, I did get my new rims for the Glasshouse on monday, made a 14 drive(one way) to pick em up! :happysad: I've been wanting em' for awhile! :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 25 2011, 10:24 AM~20625607
> *MANNY'S OLD CAR  1975 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  fucken gangster as hell


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 24 2011, 02:06 PM~20619606
> *
> MY SHIT, IS CAKED WITH DUST.. i WILL BACK IT OUT AND WASH IT WHEN IT GETS TO PAGE 1975, AND TAKE A COUPLE PICTURES OF IT WITH MY PLAQUE IN THE
> WINDOW! :biggrin:
> *


 I backed my baby out today, and put some soap and water on her so i can take 
a picture for page 1976, then i was going to put her back in the garage because i did 
not feel like going nowhere for nothing..
so it sat in the driveway until after dinner? then i call myself going to put $10.00 of gas in it at the corner..
45 minutes and and eight Isley Brothers songs later, I safely made my way back 
home....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Saweeeeeet!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 25 2011, 08:42 PM~20630525
> *I backed my baby out today, and put some soap and water on her so i can take
> a picture for page 1976, then i was going to put her back in the garage because i did
> not feel like going nowhere for nothing..
> ...


SHE LOOKING GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea markies got a sweet color combo


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 25 2011, 01:28 PM~20626741
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks homie's


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by inkera_@May 25 2011, 11:43 PM~20631213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 25 2011, 07:35 PM~20628745
> *I'd like to give special thanks to all those who actually read the previous pages... so I'll just have to post all my 1974 pics on page 1977-
> 
> :nosad:  :fuq:
> ...


It's shitty. Atleast page 1976 was right 1975 was better but 1974 got the buns rush  

Might have to ask Top Dogg to do a lil switchin up from posts to 74 pic's


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 26 2011, 12:10 AM~20631305
> *It's shitty. Atleast page 1976 was right 1975 was better but 1974 got the buns rush
> 
> Might have to ask Top Dogg to do a lil switchin up from posts to 74 pic's
> *



I'm gonna just start loading pics...it doesn't matter now...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

awesome pic.... absolutely awesome fucking pic.....


(that's all for now..eyes hurting from loading on iphone)


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^^ Very nice. Keep em coming.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 25 2011, 11:42 PM~20631390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

ANYONE GOT A -76 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE FOR SALE?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 26 2011, 12:57 AM~20631419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was that @ someones funeral?? :happysad:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 26 2011, 12:42 AM~20631390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :sprint:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@May 25 2011, 09:57 PM~20631030
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 26 2011, 01:37 AM~20631374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!
I WOULD LIKE TO FIND ANOTHER ONE :biggrin: 
HAD 2nd THOUGHTS AFTER SELLING MINE


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 26 2011, 12:42 AM~20631390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking sweet.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 26 2011, 12:53 AM~20631413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: harborareaPhil, thanks for posting the pick of Shops Laggard. Stay  bro from Vic USOcc/USO'S motorcycle club.

PS: All of the Glasshouse/Raghouse are looking sweet and I am loving it.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@May 26 2011, 09:41 AM~20632878
> *:wave: harborareaPhil, thanks for posting the pick of Shops Laggard. Stay   bro from Vic USOcc/USO'S motorcycle club.
> 
> PS: All of the Glasshouse/Raghouse are looking sweet and I am loving it.
> *


Shops laggard is in the house :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 26 2011, 09:44 AM~20632894
> *Shops laggard is in the house :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


HES ALWAYS IN THE HOUSE!! GLASSHOUSE!!!!! :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 26 2011, 12:39 AM~20631382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanted to give Props last night Phil.. but my server got constipated..
i fuckin love these cars... these are 3 years of some historical GM 
masterpiece's.... 
74..75..76 chevy's can sit next to any of the older classics at any SHOW!
PARK! OR MUSEUM! they are like 58's 59's or 64's of the 70's?
and they will never come again..


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 26 2011, 09:44 AM~20632894
> *Shops laggard is in the house :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: heartofthacity, I can't wait for the Glasshouse/Raghouse picnic in about 5 or 6 months from now. Stay  from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 26 2011, 09:45 AM~20632905
> *HES ALWAYS IN THE HOUSE!! GLASSHOUSE!!!!! :h5:
> *


Big Ry that is true Bro :biggrin: . I am thinking about taking Shops Laggard for a cruise today to Trino's (Cherry 64) house, he live about 15 miles from me.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 26 2011, 09:51 AM~20632935
> *i wanted to give Props last night Phil.. but my server got constipated..
> i fuckin love these cars...  these are 3 years of some historical GM
> masterpiece's....
> ...


Amen to that Hydrohype. By the way your house is looking sweet also, bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 26 2011, 08:45 AM~20632538
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


 :wave: Rich aka: BLUE OWL, we will hook up soon bro, time is getting closer when I will be in LA. I will call you when I get there in June. Stay  from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@May 26 2011, 10:04 AM~20633000
> *Big Ry that is true Bro  :biggrin: . I am thinking about taking Shops Laggard for a cruise today to Trino's (Cherry 64) house, he live about 15 miles from me.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 26 2011, 10:51 AM~20632935
> *i wanted to give Props last night Phil.. but my server got constipated..
> i fuckin love these cars...  these are 3 years of some historical GM
> masterpiece's....
> ...


THESE HOLD A DIFFERENT PLACE IN HISTORY, 58/59 WERE THE BEGINNING OF A DESIGN CRAZE.
74/75/76 WERE SOME OF THE BIGGEST CARS GM PUT OUT, RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF A NO GAS CRAZE. 
THAT`S WHAT PUT THESE LARGE CARS IN EXTINCTION FROM THE GIT.
TOO BAD THESE BIG CARS ARE NOT ANYWHERE NEAR THE VALUE OF AN IMPALA.


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inkera_@May 25 2011, 11:43 PM~20631213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 75...SO IT CLOSE UP AT TACO'S MEXICO


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 1 2011, 11:03 AM~20459073
> *SOLD!!!   CALL ME
> *


it`s yours! :biggrin:


----------



## showlows76 (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 25 2011, 08:42 PM~20630525
> *I backed my baby out today, and put some soap and water on her so i can take
> a picture for page 1976, then i was going to put her back in the garage because i did
> not feel like going nowhere for nothing..
> ...


Hey homie clean ass ride. :thumbsup: Got a question. I want to do a rear end swap. I never done one and wanted to know what model and year rear end your ride has? And will everything be pretty much bolt on?


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@May 26 2011, 11:44 AM~20633218
> *NICE 75...SO IT CLOSE UP AT TACO'S MEXICO
> *


Right on


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@May 26 2011, 10:00 AM~20632983
> *:wave: heartofthacity, I can't wait for the Glasshouse/Raghouse picnic in about 5 or 6 months from now. Stay   from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.
> *


I plan on being there homie! I just need a date so I can plan my schedule, if its in September it'll be fine but if its in October I got some court stuff I can't miss :happysad: I do wanna roll thru the fest and finally put faces with all these parts that have been leaving


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 26 2011, 10:33 AM~20633147
> *THESE HOLD A DIFFERENT PLACE IN HISTORY, 58/59 WERE THE BEGINNING OF A DESIGN CRAZE.
> 74/75/76 WERE SOME OF THE BIGGEST CARS GM PUT OUT, RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF A NO GAS CRAZE.
> THAT`S WHAT PUT THESE LARGE CARS IN EXTINCTION FROM THE GIT.
> ...


Not that value YET :biggrin: their time is coming tho, my big cousin was telling me how these cars were everywhere in the 80s and 90s cuz nobody wanted them and now they aren't. That's y I'm stashing for my own museum, and all of my GLASSHOUSE brothers are VIP's


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 26 2011, 12:56 PM~20634082
> *Not that value YET :biggrin: their time is coming tho, my big cousin was telling me how these cars were everywhere in the 80s and 90s cuz nobody wanted them and now they aren't. That's y I'm stashing for my own museum, and all of my GLASSHOUSE brothers are VIP's
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

THE GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC 
WAS THING OCTOBER 15th or 22th SATURDAY 
ALSO NEED TOO KNOW IF YOU GUY WANT THE TACO GUY
PLEASE POST ALL CONCERNS, COMMENTS, QUESTIONS, AND IDEAS.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 26 2011, 01:56 PM~20634082
> *Not that value YET :biggrin: their time is coming tho, my big cousin was telling me how these cars were everywhere in the 80s and 90s cuz nobody wanted them and now they aren't. That's y I'm stashing for my own museum, and all of my GLASSHOUSE brothers are VIP's
> *


As long as these ******** keep scooping em up to crash em/smash em, the ones that are still on the road will have dinosaur status.. Finding G-House parts will be like diggin up fossilized bones and shit..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

This is the picture that really made me want a Glasshouse..  








I think it was on one of the first few pages of the FEST..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 26 2011, 03:14 PM~20634966
> *THE GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> WAS THING OCTOBER 15th or 22th SATURDAY
> ALSO NEED TOO KNOW IF YOU GUY WANT THE TACO GUY
> ...



yea the last one we had was verrrry gooood

rich needs to hook them up again  

$10 tacos $10 tacos

:roflmao: uffin: :wave: :nicoderm: :420: :naughty:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

any 76's fpr sale in the arizona area??


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 26 2011, 04:14 PM~20634966
> *THE GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> WAS THING OCTOBER 15th or 22th SATURDAY
> ALSO NEED TOO KNOW IF YOU GUY WANT THE TACO GUY
> ...



Lets do it in DC!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 25 2011, 11:42 PM~20630525
> *I backed my baby out today, and put some soap and water on her so i can take
> a picture for page 1976, then i was going to put her back in the garage because i did
> not feel like going nowhere for nothing..
> ...


absolutely beautiful man. Just crazy...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 26 2011, 07:08 PM~20635605
> *Lets do it in DC!!
> *


  
still over a day away for me. lol.
See what happens this summer i guess. Maybe i'll get lucky and wife and baby will make a road trip with me.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 26 2011, 03:47 PM~20635183
> *As long as these ******** keep scooping em up to crash em/smash em, the ones that are still on the road will have dinosaur status.. Finding G-House parts will be like diggin up fossilized bones and shit..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: u ain't lying!!! I can't imagine how many clean 2drs have bitten the dust :uh: even the 71-73s which I love too :happysad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 26 2011, 05:08 PM~20635605
> *Lets do it in DC!!
> *


Or Seattle :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@May 26 2011, 09:10 AM~20633038
> *:wave: Rich aka: BLUE OWL, we will hook up soon bro, time is getting closer when I will be in LA. I will call you when I get there in June. Stay   from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton..
> *


HA HA COOL BRO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 26 2011, 03:10 PM~20635304
> *yea the last one we had was verrrry gooood
> 
> rich needs to hook them up again
> ...


YOU GOT BUDDY :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+May 26 2011, 10:06 AM~20633016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks soca. :biggrin:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 25 2011, 09:41 AM~20625734
> *SMURF 3 WHEELING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of setup is on this HOUSE I need my ride to 3wheel this high help pls :cheesy:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

back in the days :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalacusTOM_@May 26 2011, 08:34 PM~20637123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice impala


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 26 2011, 11:43 PM~20638740
> *
> 
> 
> ...



check out the suicide trunk


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 26 2011, 04:07 PM~20635281
> *This is the picture that really made me want a Glasshouse..
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S PEPE'S RIDE....


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 26 2011, 03:07 PM~20635281
> *This is the picture that really made me want a Glasshouse..
> 
> 
> ...



I'd love to have a booty kit but then it definitely wont fit in my garage


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 27 2011, 06:16 AM~20639448
> *I'd love to have a booty kit but then it definitely wont fit in my garage
> *


x2.....

ended up selling mine for the same reason... had 100 spoke cut and ready to go too :angry:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@May 27 2011, 06:50 AM~20639790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## slowdrag57 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slowdrag57_@May 18 2011, 03:27 PM~20579788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:  uffin: uffin:  :guns: :boink: :boink: :ninja: :sprint: :fool2: :naughty:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 26 2011, 12:39 AM~20631382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie you know the owner of that first pic of the 74 impala thanks


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

THE GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC 
WAS THING OCTOBER 15th or 22th SATURDAY 
ALSO NEED TOO KNOW IF YOU GUY WANT THE TACO GUY
PLEASE POST ALL CONCERNS, COMMENTS, QUESTIONS, AND IDEAS.

Rich call your taco guy to he's price and what day is better 


Also I have (2) rear defroster and a delete cover for sale, pm your number for pictures and price


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 26 2011, 01:56 PM~20634082
> *Not that value YET :biggrin: their time is coming tho, my big cousin was telling me how these cars were everywhere in the 80s and 90s cuz nobody wanted them and now they aren't. That's y I'm stashing for my own museum, and all of my GLASSHOUSE brothers are VIP's
> *


TELL YOUR BIG COUSIN I WAS THERE TOO :biggrin: YOU NEVER REALLY SAW THEM ALL OVER THE ROAD, IF YOU LOOK AT GM BUILD NUMBERS THEY WERE ONLY 5000ISH EACH OF THE BODY STYLE CAPRICE CLASSIC AND CAPRICE LANDAU
SO NOT ALOT BUILT COMPARED TO THE 100,000`S OF THOUSANDS OF CARS BUILT BY GM. THAT`S WHY 76 WAS AN INSTANT COLLECTOR CAR , PEOPLE KNEW THIS WAS THE END OF AN ERA. 1977 CAPRICE WAS 1/2 THE SIZE.
KEEP ALL THE CLEAN ONES


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@May 27 2011, 07:50 AM~20639790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn damn damn :wow: :wow: :wow: where did u get the mirrors from? Someone was asking about em a lil while back


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by jaimef702_@May 27 2011, 09:41 AM~20640403
> *hey homie you know the owner of that first pic of the 74 impala thanks
> *


Waddup Jaime!!! :wave: got any new pics of your 74?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 27 2011, 09:59 AM~20640491
> *TELL YOUR BIG COUSIN I WAS THERE TOO :biggrin:  YOU NEVER REALLY SAW THEM ALL OVER THE ROAD, IF YOU LOOK AT GM BUILD NUMBERS THEY WERE ONLY 5000ISH EACH OF THE  BODY STYLE CAPRICE CLASSIC AND CAPRICE LANDAU
> SO NOT ALOT BUILT COMPARED TO THE 100,000`S OF THOUSANDS OF CARS BUILT BY GM. THAT`S WHY 76 WAS AN INSTANT COLLECTOR CAR , PEOPLE KNEW THIS WAS THE END OF AN ERA. 1977 CAPRICE WAS 1/2 THE SIZE.
> KEEP ALL THE CLEAN ONES
> *


Yea the 76s were definitely a rare breed from day one...my cousin said u used to see 71-76s in every body style, pretty much in every yard and owners couldn't give them away lol :happysad: probably y the Derby guys started scooping them up...


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 27 2011, 10:09 AM~20640551
> *Waddup Jaime!!!  :wave: got any new pics of your 74?
> *


wuz up homie


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 27 2011, 11:16 AM~20640586
> *Yea the 76s were definitely a rare breed from day one...my cousin said u used to see 71-76s in every body style, pretty much in every yard and owners couldn't give them away lol :happysad: probably y the Derby guys started scooping them up...
> *


THE DERBY GUYS ARE PART OF THERE EXTINCTION
BUT , THEY ALSO UNCOVER SOME NICE CARS TOO IN THE PROCCESS.
THEY DON`T DERBY RACE JUST ANY CAR  THEY KNOW A CLEAN ONE HAS MORE THAN JUST JUNK METAL VALUE


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 26 2011, 04:07 PM~20635281
> *This is the picture that really made me want a Glasshouse..
> 
> 
> ...


my old glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 27 2011, 11:24 AM~20640972
> *THE DERBY GUYS ARE PART OF THERE EXTINCTION
> BUT , THEY ALSO UNCOVER SOME NICE CARS TOO IN THE PROCCESS.
> THEY DON`T DERBY RACE JUST ANY CAR   THEY KNOW A CLEAN ONE HAS MORE THAN JUST JUNK METAL VALUE
> *


Yea I've came across a few Derby guys and they all love to smash the glasshouses and especially the 74s because of their frames and bumpers. I even heard of a Derby Guy who has a 75 rag and won't sell it because he wants to weld a top on and Derby it because the vert frames are the strongest. :uh: :uh: :uh: and they throw away everything!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 27 2011, 01:09 PM~20641242
> *Yea I've came across a few Derby guys and they all love to smash the glasshouses and especially the 74s because of their frames and bumpers. I even heard of a Derby Guy who has a 75 rag and won't sell it because he wants to weld a top on and Derby it because the vert frames are the strongest.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: and they throw away everything!!!
> *


THE DERBY GUY I KNOW, RUNS ONLY WAGONS, THROWS THEM 76 NOSES OUT! :uh: 
I BOUGHT A FEW CARS FROM HIM, BUT I BOUGHT A MAROON 76 G/HOUSE FROM HIM,,,,, (I NEVER PICKED IT UP) SINCE I`M G/HOUSE LESS
I CALLED HIM UP TO SEE WHAT`S SHAKING,,,THAT CAR I BOUGHT ,,,,HE STILL HAS IT?! IT`S ONLY BEEN A FEW YEARS,,,,BUT I GUESS IN THE MID WEST, TIMES ISN`T A BIG DEAL. HE STILL HAS THAT CAR, HE`S GETTING PICS, LETS SEE IF IT`S THE SAME CAR I REMEMBER!
I WANT TO INSTALL T TOPS IN SOMETHING! 
I GOT 2 SETS!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 27 2011, 12:13 PM~20641271
> *THE DERBY GUY I KNOW, RUNS ONLY WAGONS, THROWS THEM 76 NOSES OUT! :uh:
> I BOUGHT A FEW CARS FROM HIM, BUT I BOUGHT A MAROON 76 G/HOUSE FROM HIM,,,,, (I NEVER PICKED IT UP) SINCE I`M G/HOUSE LESS
> I CALLED HIM UP TO SEE WHAT`S SHAKING,,,THAT CAR I BOUGHT ,,,,HE STILL HAS IT?! IT`S ONLY BEEN A FEW YEARS,,,,BUT I GUESS IN THE MID WEST, TIMES ISN`T A BIG DEAL. HE STILL HAS THAT CAR, HE`S GETTING PICS, LETS SEE IF IT`S THE SAME CAR I REMEMBER!
> ...


Damn! That's a long time to keep a car lol. It probably has door bars and a number on the side by now hno: hno: Sike!! :roflmao:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 27 2011, 08:20 PM~20643355
> *Damn! That's a long time to keep a car lol. It probably has door bars and a number on the side by now hno:  hno:  Sike!! :roflmao:
> *


HAAAHAAA ! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@May 26 2011, 11:45 PM~20638748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impalacusTOM_@May 26 2011, 10:34 PM~20637123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sweet man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showlows76_@May 26 2011, 01:51 PM~20633637
> *Hey homie clean ass ride. :thumbsup:  Got a question. I want to do a rear end swap. I never done one and wanted to know what model and year rear end your ride has? And will everything be pretty much bolt on?
> *


dunno if anyone else chimed in on this.
Im doing the same on my 76 now.
I am using a rear from a 94 caddy.
Pretty sure is the same rear end thats in all of the 90s caddys.
Or you can get one from the caprice/impala body styles from the 90s as well.
I think the impala ones have disc brakes and posi rear ends...
i could be wrong about that though. 
Check out dirtys build topic. he has some info on his in there.
I think he used a caprice rear end.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 27 2011, 07:45 PM~20643823
> *dunno if anyone else chimed in on this.
> Im doing the same on my 76 now.
> I am using a rear from a 94 caddy.
> ...


I'm surprised that nobody jumped down his throat for asking that lol!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 27 2011, 07:20 PM~20643355
> *Damn! That's a long time to keep a car lol. It probably has door bars and a number on the side by now hno:  hno:  Sike!! :roflmao:
> *


THAT`S FUNNY!
WATCH HIM ROLL IT OUT AS LAST YEARS TRACK WINNER!
AND ABOUT 4 FEET SHORTER! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 27 2011, 08:48 PM~20643837
> *I'm surprised that nobody jumped down his throat for asking that lol!!
> *


WE ARE COMING INTO A LONG WEEKEND, :biggrin: 
SO WE HAVE A SKELETON CREW ON THIS THREAD..
YOU MIGHT ENCOUNTER SOME DELAYS IN RESPONDING BACK


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

whats up perry!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 27 2011, 09:48 PM~20643837
> *I'm surprised that nobody jumped down his throat for asking that lol!!
> *


lol.
the way i see it is that information is buried wayyyy back in this topic.
it about time its refreshed..
shit its not to long ago i learned the extent of the body mods needed to lay out real low with a caddy rear end. Because of that my swap will be a temporary solution. And my stock rear end will be shortened and put back under the 76 when i can afford it.. hopefully.. lol.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 27 2011, 08:17 PM~20644037
> *lol.
> the way i see it is that information is buried wayyyy back in this topic.
> it about time its refreshed..
> ...



that's the way to go... break bread and get the stock shortened ... not a big fan of the cadi swap... gotta tweak the control arms to fit it in....

and yea.... response is slow in answering the same question a hundred times...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 27 2011, 12:05 PM~20640528
> *Damn damn damn :wow:  :wow:  :wow: where did u get the mirrors from? Someone was asking about em a lil while back
> *


the homie found the add in one of the past issues of lrm


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 27 2011, 10:50 PM~20644255
> *that's the way to go... break bread and get the stock shortened ... not a big fan of the cadi swap... gotta tweak the control arms to fit it in....
> 
> and yea.... response is slow in answering the same question a hundred times...
> *


im hoping i can get it done with hand tools in the garage.. If not its gonna suck having to put the old on back in and decking the car down to a buddies garage. 
or maybe i should just do that right off the hop...


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 26 2011, 07:02 AM~20632034
> *Was that @ someones funeral??  :happysad:
> *


yes ex Ela pres


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@May 27 2011, 10:56 PM~20645009
> *yes ex Ela pres
> *



sorry if that's offensive to your club homie.... just a beautiful picture of the greatest set of rides


:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity+May 27 2011, 08:48 PM~20643837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree on all of the above :thumbsup:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT BIRTH YEAR PAGE :420:








Gettin things ready for some CHROME


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 28 2011, 10:40 AM~20646623
> *TTT BIRTH YEAR PAGE  :420:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dannyp_@May 28 2011, 10:40 AM~20646623
> *TTT BIRTH YEAR PAGE  :420:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

couple pieces I'm working on


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59+May 27 2011, 12:13 PM~20641271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol :biggrin: 

Lets not forget about all those dunk guys :uh: Its like those dudes had some 
secret private reserve gold mind of glasshouse's down south? I use to playa hate
on those fools when i would see a caprice or impala with fuckin 60 inch rims 
8 woofers in the trunk.. fiber glass seats.. with jolly ranchers and checker boards
painted on the side... :uh: i wish I could have been there when they were about to buy the car from some old lady? so i could cock block.. :biggrin: you look in any dunk magazine you are guaranteed to find a few glasshouse's


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

sup fellas??well i started to tear down my Glasshouse..gettin rid of the tribal patterns.its TIME for a change!!going to be painting the belly and frame first then the body.shes going to be Black Cherry...cant wait for Super Show to bust her out.i have already posted some pics on my club forum.feel free to check them out...GT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74'Glasshouse_@May 28 2011, 01:19 PM~20647406
> *sup fellas??well i started to tear down my Glasshouse..gettin rid of the tribal patterns.its TIME for a change!!going to be painting the belly and frame first then the body.shes going to be Black Cherry...cant wait for Super Show to bust her out.i have already posted some pics on my club forum.feel free to check them out...GT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 thats good news. homie..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

goddam you markie you forget to take your meds.....

edit those pics please


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 28 2011, 02:23 PM~20647681
> *goddam you markie you forget to take your meds.....
> 
> edit those pics please
> *


lol i know: it hurts to see that shit..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 28 2011, 02:28 PM~20647703
> *lol i know: it hurts to see that shit..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 28 2011, 01:28 PM~20647703
> *lol i know: it hurts to see that shit..
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 28 2011, 03:28 PM~20647703
> *lol i know: it hurts to see that shit..
> *


is that why i can`t find one to buy?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

markie please edit them.... read our topic title low riders only those pics are a mutherfuckn direct violation of the rules.....



sorry for got my meds today too....


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 25 2011, 06:35 PM~20628745
> *I'd like to give special thanks to all those who actually read the previous pages... so I'll just have to post all my 1974 pics on page 1977-
> 
> :nosad:  :fuq:
> ...


theres always page 2074 :happysad: 
























ahhh who the fuck am i getting its not the same, we wont ever have another chance in our lifetime


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Fuck where's Top Dogg to get rid of these shit pictures :barf:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 28 2011, 07:30 PM~20648880
> *Fuck where's Top Dogg to get rid of these shit pictures :barf:
> *


X 2 HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 28 2011, 07:30 PM~20648880
> *Fuck where's Top Dogg to get rid of these shit pictures :barf:
> *



:biggrin: 

Taken care of.


----------



## east side 6 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalacusTOM_@May 26 2011, 08:34 PM~20637123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 27 2011, 08:48 AM~20640436
> *THE GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> WAS THING OCTOBER 15th or 22th SATURDAY
> ALSO NEED TOO KNOW IF YOU GUY WANT THE TACO GUY
> ...


Thanks chopper for the info we will be there :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 28 2011, 02:16 AM~20645260
> *I think most guys just ignore the question. When my friend did his he did not look in here shit he almost never gets on a computer. All he did was grab a tape measure and hit the junk yard till he found what worked. I guess the days of thinking on your own is gone.
> *


what did he end up with.
I remember being told in the bast that some of the 70s.. or maybe 80s buicks used the same rear end as the caddys?
if thats so. then the caprice/impalas from the 90s, and damn near any caddy would be a suitable donor..
no?


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

> Message Forwarded From lincolntowncar


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> > Message Forwarded From lincolntowncar
> 
> 
> Parting out the Glasshouse?


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@May 29 2011, 12:06 AM~20649760
> *Parting out the Glasshouse?
> *


Naw bro that's my babe I need a rear seat for it


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 28 2011, 08:12 PM~20649298
> *Thanks chopper for the info we will be there :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: READY


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

THE GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC 
WAS THING OCTOBER 15th or 22th SATURDAY 
ALSO NEED TOO KNOW IF YOU GUY WANT THE TACO GUY
PLEASE POST ALL CONCERNS, COMMENTS, QUESTIONS, AND IDEAS.

Was talking too rich and was thinking about telling the taco guy to charge individual, Meaning the taco's would be one dollar each, So you can buy only what you eat

Also I have (2) rear defroster and a delete cover for sale, pm your number for pictures and price


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@May 29 2011, 01:09 AM~20649773
> *Naw bro that's my babe I need a rear seat for it
> *


looks good man. 
where did you find the slider?


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 29 2011, 08:53 AM~20650779
> *looks good man.
> where did you find the slider?
> *


My buddy had it for a while but never put it in it was for his caddy I think I might order one for the suburban 40x80" but I'm in Canada the snow just kills it the suburban is my daily driver all yr around I dnt want to be freezing my ass off in winter evertime I drive da ride


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 28 2011, 11:46 PM~20650043
> *THE GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> WAS THING OCTOBER 15th or 22th SATURDAY
> ALSO NEED TOO KNOW IF YOU GUY WANT THE TACO GUY
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 27 2011, 09:48 AM~20640436
> *THE GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> WAS THING OCTOBER 15th or 22th SATURDAY
> ALSO NEED TOO KNOW IF YOU GUY WANT THE TACO GUY
> ...


HOW MUCH DOES YOUR TACO GUY CHARGE YOU GUYS


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@May 29 2011, 12:46 AM~20650043
> *THE GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> WAS THING OCTOBER 15th or 22th SATURDAY
> ALSO NEED TOO KNOW IF YOU GUY WANT THE TACO GUY
> ...


ITZ BETTER THAT WAY SO NO ONE IS FORCED TO PAY LIKE IVE HEARD HAS HAPPENED BEFORE...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@May 29 2011, 10:17 AM~20651232
> *ITZ BETTER THAT WAY SO NO ONE IS FORCED TO PAY LIKE IVE HEARD HAS HAPPENED BEFORE...
> *


or that way nobody comes and has a free meal on someone else's expense, like i heard has also happened before  

I've only been to the 1st picnic and nobody was forced to pay, it was asked from the get go that ever glasshouse member pitches in to help pay for the food, which would cover you and your guest(s), i personally gave my share and my brother also threw in some cash to cover his end(which he didnt have to)

if you feel forced to pay stay home or bring your own food, just saying


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+May 28 2011, 09:51 PM~20649211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He used a 78 caprice/impala rear end. It's still going strong in the car 6 or so years later


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 29 2011, 04:02 PM~20652083
> *Thank you as allways. Check you're 5.20 thread I posted a pic of a Coker 5.20 mounted on a 14x7
> He used a 78 caprice/impala rear end. It's still going strong in the car 6 or so years later
> *


  
good to know.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm thinking they are but I'm not sure, are the fender extensions on a 75 Caprice the same as on a 76 Impala? I haven't checked the parts numbers yet...


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 28 2011, 08:51 PM~20649211
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Taken care of.
> *


THANK YOU TOPDOGG.... :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Finally the sites back up! Gonna take a lil getting used to...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

74'Glasshouse said:


> THANK YOU TOPDOGG.... :thumbsup:





heartofthacity said:


> Finally the sites back up! Gonna take a lil getting used to...


yes it is its can't realty understand my phone


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> yes it is its can't realty understand my phone


Me neither, it sucks that u can't see who's on the page with u :thumbsdown:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Me neither, it sucks that u can't see who's on the page with u :thumbsdown:


Had me feelin like a crack head yesterday :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dannyp said:


> had me feelin like a crack head yesterday :rofl:


x74!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I got a set of rocker trim if anybody needs it, pm me


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Me neither, it sucks that u can't see who's on the page with u :thumbsdown:


sure you can. Its below the quick reply.. as always.



*«* Previous Thread | Next Thread *»* 
*Thread Information*

*Users Browsing this Thread*

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

*socapots*
*Dylante63*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> markie please edit them.... read our topic title low riders only those pics are a mutherfuckn direct violation of the rules.....
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for got my meds today too....


 God I was going to delete the pictures? I was just trying to be funny, now i come back and the sight is all different.. I get bail bonds commercials, and request for breast cancer donations..
what the fuck? I hate change.. what's next? FGS car insurance, and then some old fart walking with his dog telling me to get a prostate exam,, and then a link to order Viagra? (they dont have enough money already)


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

this fuckin sucks ass....:nosad::nosad::nosad::finger:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> this fuckin sucks ass....:nosad::nosad::nosad::finger:


 I was having Glasshouse Fest withdrawals yesterday, but this shit is gonna take some getting used to! :angry:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

*trims*



heartofthacity said:


> I got a set of rocker trim if anybody needs it, pm me


 How much do u want for them :thumbsup:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

Sum glass at the Socios 9th Annual Memorial Day Show


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> sure you can. Its below the quick reply.. as always.
> 
> *«* Previous Thread | Next Thread *»*
> *Thread Information*
> ...


O-i-c great wizard :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> God I was going to delete the pictures? I was just trying to be funny, now i come back and the sight is all different.. I get bail bonds commercials, and request for breast cancer donations..
> what the fuck? I hate change.. what's next? FGS car insurance, and then some old fart walking with his dog telling me to get a prostate exam,, and then a link to order Viagra? (they dont have enough money already)


Yea u really did it now lol!!! I don't like all the ads either. It makes my phone take forever to load. I was able to make one ad stop tho:happysad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

75'glass house said:


> Sum glass at the Socios 9th Annual Memorial Day Show


Thank God!! At least u can still post pics!!! I'm loving the 74s:wow::wow: but I'm still hating how my inbox is now! So if don't get back to guys fast enough I'm sorry  my phone is running slow as sh!t now, trying to digest all of this extra fat this site has! If I get a virus on my phone I'm fuckin somebody up :machinegun::machinegun::machinegun: <--am I still allowed to used my machine gun or did they cut that out and replace it with a Remington ad???


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry guys that was supposed to be a quote and not an EXACT COPY OF WHAT HE JUST POSTED WTF!!!??? :burn::burn::angry::angry: I'm gonna go have a moment to myself in my '74...ill be right back....*where's my lighter*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> God I was going to delete the pictures? I was just trying to be funny, now i come back and the sight is all different.. I get bail bonds commercials, and request for breast cancer donations..
> what the fuck? I hate change.. what's next? FGS car insurance, and then some old fart walking with his dog telling me to get a prostate exam,, and then a link to order Viagra? (they dont have enough money already)


 I'm surprised u didn't get an "extended vacation" for posting those pics!!??!! Maybe its because u didn't use your. :machinegun::machinegun::machinegun:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Sup hydro :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Anaheim74 said:


> or that way nobody comes and has a free meal on someone else's expense, like i heard has also happened before
> 
> I've only been to the 1st picnic and nobody was forced to pay, it was asked from the get go that ever glasshouse member pitches in to help pay for the food, which would cover you and your guest(s), i personally gave my share and my brother also threw in some cash to cover his end(which he didnt have to)
> 
> if you feel forced to pay stay home or bring your own food, just saying


 shit i was just so excited to see so many homies there, all with good taste. and nobody putting me down because I dont roll 13's.... i cant complain about taco's.. but I really love those slab's of carne asada much more.. I used to grill that shit up in moms kitchen.. and then go sit in the front yard and pretend i was at a picnic... I hope I am out of the dogg house
for the dunk joke's by now?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Sup hydro :wave:


 Hey doggy.. Im at my appartment.. i have been bitching and moaning in the model forum all morning because of the 
new format in our site...


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hydrohype said:


> shit i was just so excited to see so many homies there, all with good taste. and nobody putting me down because I dont roll 13's.... i cant complain about taco's.. but I really love those slab's of carne asada much more.. I used to grill that shit up in moms kitchen.. and then go sit in the front yard and pretend i was at a picnic... I hope I am out of the dogg house
> for the dunk joke's by now?


i have no clue on what your talking about:dunno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I've never seen soo many guests looking @ the GLASSHOUSE page. Is that because most members can't figure out how to sign in on their phones because the damn ad banner is in the way of the sign in button? :uh::twak:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> God I was going to delete the pictures? I was just trying to be funny, now i come back and the sight is all different.. I get bail bonds commercials, and request for breast cancer donations..
> what the fuck? I hate change.. what's next? FGS car insurance, and then some old fart walking with his dog telling me to get a prostate exam,, and then a link to order Viagra? (they dont have enough money already)


this has confused the shit outta me. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> I've never seen soo many guests looking @ the GLASSHOUSE page. Is that because most members can't figure out how to sign in on their phones because the damn ad banner is in the way of the sign in button? :uh::twak:


haha.
its half way into the layitlow banner on my little laptop. haha.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Where's the fam @? :dunno::dunno:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Got the rims on today and had to take er down the road for a test ride! Surprisingly, it rode real smooth.. Had me giddy like a school-girl, driving the G-House on a sunny day with nothing to sit on!








Can't get the sunny pics to load on stupid Tinypic..:angry:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

T tops nice!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

very nice man.
and the tops look good.

edit: thought i saw a guy somewhere in texas sellin some tops. just the glass though.
the ones with chrome all the way around. 
100 bucks for the glass. not bad if you can find/make the rest of it. Probably not easy though.
was gonna post it then rememberd site was down. lol


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Finally got it to upload, man I wish I could dedicate all my time to building this HOUSE!! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Anaheim74 said:


> or that way nobody comes and has a free meal on someone else's expense, like i heard has also happened before
> 
> I've only been to the 1st picnic and nobody was forced to pay, it was asked from the get go that ever glasshouse member pitches in to help pay for the food, which would cover you and your guest(s), i personally gave my share and my brother also threw in some cash to cover his end(which he didnt have to)
> 
> ...


Thank You Johnny


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

THE GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC 
WAS THING OCTOBER 15th or 22th SATURDAY 
ALSO NEED TOO KNOW IF YOU GUY WANT THE TACO GUY
PLEASE POST ALL CONCERNS, COMMENTS, QUESTIONS, AND IDEAS.
Was talking too rich and was thinking about telling the taco guy to charge individual, Meaning the taco's would be one dollar each, So you can buy only what you eat
Also I have (2) rear defroster and a delete cover for sale, pm your number for pictures and price


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if 75 Caprice Fender extensions and 76 Impalas are the same?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Anaheim74 said:


> i have no clue on what your talking about:dunno:


 (okay first I was replying to the post about the food that is going to be at the 
picnic) i was saying i like those carne asada slabs of meat and tortilla's better than 
most taco meats... and the other comment was about some silly shit that i posted
regarding the dunk car's.. that rightfully got deleted.. this was before the site got its
new look...


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup:


Anaheim74 said:


> or that way nobody comes and has a free meal on someone else's expense, like i heard has also happened before
> 
> I've only been to the 1st picnic and nobody was forced to pay, it was asked from the get go that ever glasshouse member pitches in to help pay for the food, which would cover you and your guest(s), i personally gave my share and my brother also threw in some cash to cover his end(which he didnt have to)
> 
> if you feel forced to pay stay home or bring your own food, just saying


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

[/IMG]

I got some 73 caprice parts for sala


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

[/IMG]










Digital dash, tilt steering column, ect


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

How much for the digi dash?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

PM price please for both


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

How do you post pics without using photobucket
What happened to the layitlow uploader


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

well decided to try this again... so I logged on and it took me a few to get out of the mobile version...what a pain in the ass....

anyway sup everyone...:wave::banghead::h5:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

WE PAYED 275.OO:drama:


----------



## patrons4life (Aug 17, 2010)

*Patrons san jose, ca. 1975 caprice*


----------



## patrons4life (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## patrons4life (Aug 17, 2010)

*Patrons san jose, ca. 1975 caprice*


----------



## patrons4life (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## patrons4life (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## patrons4life (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## patrons4life (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## mr. listo (May 4, 2007)

can someone pls tell me if i have a raghouse and want to use hydros and run true spokes and skirts and dont wanna rub the skirts and dont wanna cut the rear axle from what year car can i replace the rear axle i heard carice 90 and up


----------



## patrons4life (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2009)

How do I post pictures?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> well decided to try this again... so I logged on and it took me a few to get out of the mobile version...what a pain in the ass....
> 
> anyway sup everyone...:wave::banghead::h5:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Tinypic.com
pain in the azz 
1 pic at a time


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

$550 for digital dash, not sure what the tilt is worth need some offers


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's a sweet 74' impala there... dam I miss mine

(clicked on wrong spot)


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

mr. listo said:


> can someone pls tell me if i have a raghouse and want to use hydros and run true spokes and skirts and dont wanna rub the skirts and dont wanna cut the rear axle from what year car can i replace the rear axle i heard carice 90 and up


Tru Spokes dont rub


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaphil said:


> that's a sweet 74' impala there... Dam i miss mine
> 
> (clicked on wrong spot)


 you sure do!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP HUGO:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> you sure do!!!!


:nicoderm:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Man, from the "gangsta crease" front fenders to the cowl scoop trunk lid, these rides have so much style! :yes::nicoderm:
I can't stop staring at it since I put the new rims on..:420:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's what I did while Layitlow was off the air..lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hahahaaa....tight


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> WE PAYED 275.OO:drama:


*divided by 5......
:rofl::inout:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2009)

Need to know how to post pic. Help?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> THE GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC
> WAS THING OCTOBER 15th or 22th SATURDAY
> ALSO NEED TOO KNOW IF YOU GUY WANT THE TACO GUY
> PLEASE POST ALL CONCERNS, COMMENTS, QUESTIONS, AND IDEAS.
> ...


so who is still down? I am! all the cry babies could go kick rocks! lol!


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

representing the glasshouse fest to the fullest


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

couple things done....


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

pepes21 said:


>


 WHy the edit? I could see the dash a lil bit, I'm kinda diggin it! Just cuz it's different..


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

pepes21 said:


> representing the glasshouse fest to the fullest


congrads pepe...i told you homie...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

patrons4life said:


>


Damn that 74 is nice


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Need to know how to post pic. Help?


Photobucket!!! They even have a mobille app


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

STRAY 52 said:


> so who is still down? I am! all the cry babies could go kick rocks! lol!


:wave: I'm down!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

patrons4life said:


>


Damn that 74 is nice


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> How do I post pictures?


http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php 

HEAR THIS SHOULD HELP? I GOT PHOTO BUCKET TOO, BUT IT IS KIND OF 
A HASSLE... AND I CANT MAKE ANY SINCE OF THIS NEW SYSTEM.. SO HIT THIS LINK THAT I JUST PUT UP AND YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO ACCESS PICTURES THAT YOU ALREADY HAVE STORED, AND PASTE AND UPLOAD LIKE WE DID WITH THE OLD SYSTEM.. 
BY THE WAY? CONGRATS FOR THE HOMIE WITH THE 76 AND T-TOPS.. AND THE PATRON 74 AND THE 75 RAG IS SICK AS FUCK...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

justcruisin said:


> man, from the "gangsta crease" front fenders to the cowl scoop trunk lid, these rides have so much style! :yes::nicoderm:
> I can't stop staring at it since i put the new rims on..:420:


yeup. Its a love affair that goes back to the first time we ever seen these cars... We all got the fever!


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

Oooooooo boy do I miss my 73 caprice










Here's a pic of my pop trunk


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepe21 that 76 wood grain paint is bomb Who can I call to get it put down on my wagon like 

And I see why you won 1st place


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's a better pic of my pop trunk on my glass house


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

This is mine at the socios show in Sacramento


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

Harbor area phil what's that u building


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

twodacurb said:


> Pepe21 that 76 wood grain paint is bomb Who can I call to get it put down on my wagon like
> 
> And I see why you won 1st place


Sup homie
That is not wood grain it is the smoke effect.
The guy who started doing it I cant recommend I got screwed over by him so I had to finish some pieces 
But there is a guy in my club that does real good wood grain he does a lot of the bombs


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

BIGTITO64 said:


>


 Really nice I like that color


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> *divided by 5......
> :rofl::inout:


YUP:ugh:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

STRAY 52 said:


> so who is still down? I am! all the cry babies could go kick rocks! lol!


I'M DOWN:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BIGTITO64 said:


>


 outstanding car..


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Come back from Vacation and find this...WTF...had to input all my old info...cant use the search for sh##...have to use the one on home page to find the forums...no topics subsribed to...AND NOW I HAVE TO MAKE FRIENDS TO CONTACT....BS...but anyways Hi GH Brothas


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

twodacurb said:


> Harbor area phil what's that u building



just making sure the bracket is straight for the rare split power seat


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGTITO64 said:


> This is mine at the socios show in Sacramento


Fuck that's wetttttt :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Come back from Vacation and find this...WTF...had to input all my old info...cant use the search for sh##...have to use the one on home page to find the forums...no topics subsribed to...AND NOW I HAVE TO MAKE FRIENDS TO CONTACT....BS...but anyways Hi GH Brothas


Welcome to the club :uh::uh:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Come back from Vacation and find this...WTF...had to input all my old info...cant use the search for sh##...have to use the one on home page to find the forums...no topics subsribed to...AND NOW I HAVE TO MAKE FRIENDS TO CONTACT....BS...but anyways Hi GH Brothas


The mobile app is even worse!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> The mobile app is even worse!


there always trying to make a sequal to everything but theres never anything like the original


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> there always trying to make a sequal to everything but theres never anything like the original


I agree this is wack......


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> there always trying to make a sequal to everything but theres never anything like the original


yeup pretty much.. this shit was done what ever reason? but i dont see alot of us regulars 
who are to happy about the change. I think the upgrade is Bull..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> there always trying to make a sequal to everything but theres never anything like the original


yeup pretty much.. this shit was done what ever reason? but i dont see alot of us regulars 
who are to happy about the change. I think the upgrade is Bull..


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Fuck that's wetttttt :worship::worship::worship:


Thanks bro here a couple more




























[/QUOTE]


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Thanks bro here a couple more


[/QUOTE]

great pic.... love that color


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

great pic.... love that color[/QUOTE]

Love the ride !!! Any GHouse fest members going to the Stanta Barbara show this weekend


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

BIGTITO64 said:


> This is mine at the socios show in Sacramento


 :thumbsup::wow::wow::wow:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

anyone got info on body Bushings, like part numbers or digram??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> anyone got info on body Bushings, like part numbers or digram??


aw shit I was suppose to take a pic for you...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

yea wasup with that, can u take a couple for me.

this is what i got so far.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> yea wasup with that, can u take a couple for me.
> 
> this is what i got so far.



what do you need to see exactly.... where they are placed?

are those new bushings ?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm praying you have some extras for me


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dannyp said:


> great pic.... love that color


Love the ride !!! Any GHouse fest members going to the Stanta Barbara show this weekend[/QUOTE]
Old Memories is having model car, bike and peddle car show this sunday in Bell California













































I told my homie I would post these back up for him.. 
but i think the car is already sold..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> well decided to try this again... so I logged on and it took me a few to get out of the mobile version...what a pain in the ass....
> 
> anyway sup everyone...:wave::banghead::h5:


lol.
whas up man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

pepes21 said:


>


thats wicked man.
Beautiful car.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> yeup pretty much.. this shit was done what ever reason? but i dont see alot of us regulars
> who are to happy about the change. I think the upgrade is Bull..


i like it because they changed something that lets me get on it at work now. lol.
Used to be blocked because of something to do with girls and lingerie... lol.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> i like it because they changed something that lets me get on it at work now. lol.
> Used to be blocked because of something to do with girls and lingerie... lol.



lol.... that's why I got a smartphone.... got a spot for it in my toolbox... just slide the drawer open and layitlow....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> lol.... that's why I got a smartphone.... got a spot for it in my toolbox... just slide the drawer open and layitlow....


Me too. I'm on this and Craigslist everyday like it's my job :rofl::rofl:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:yes:


heartofthacity said:


> Me too. I'm on this and Craigslist everyday like it's my job :rofl::rofl:


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> what do you need to see exactly.... where they are placed?
> 
> are those new bushings ?


yea which one goes where


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Me too. I'm on this and Craigslist everyday like it's my job :rofl::rofl:


 no comment :biggrin: im on here like daily as well i have no room to talk,cept well wait no i get on it on my phone as well :biggrin: guilty


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


>


ONE OF MY FAVS..


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Johnny562 said:


>


i was out at this show, and inspected this car! wow what a nice g/house, made me want another hardtop, not a rag.
BUT I`M THINKING OF PUTTING MY 58 RAG PROJECT UP FOR A TRADE TO SEE WHAT 76`S ARE THER FOR A SWAP!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Me too. I'm on this and Craigslist everyday like it's my job :rofl::rofl:


 Im on hear everyday because I have no have life.. No more woman to cheat on me, spend money and take my house
try to take the kid's I dont have.. so I visit my mom on a daily.. and stay out the streets witch keeps me broke, and out of trouble... and I build models everyday... and i come to glasshouse fest with keeps me greatful that I still own my rusty old car.. And it gives me inspiration that one day I, will restore the fucker to a condition that will make all these G body, new booty high riders in my city shit there pants.. and recognize a historical real lowrider when they see one


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> Im on hear everyday because I have no have life.. No more woman to cheat on me, spend money and take my house
> try to take the kid's I dont have.. so I visit my mom on a daily.. and stay out the streets witch keeps me broke, and out of trouble... and I build models everyday... and i come to glasshouse fest with keeps me greatful that I still own my rusty old car.. And it gives me inspiration that one day I, will restore the fucker to a condition that will make all these G body, new booty high riders in my city shit there pants.. and recognize a historical real lowrider when they see one


All I can say is damn x74!!! I could always use a hand pulling parts up here :biggrin: ill pay u in non-rusty parts :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> i was out at this show, and inspected this car! wow what a nice g/house, made me want another hardtop, not a rag.
> BUT I`M THINKING OF PUTTING MY 58 RAG PROJECT UP FOR A TRADE TO SEE WHAT 76`S ARE THER FOR A SWAP!


:wow::wow:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> :wow::wow:


CAN I PICK?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> CAN I PICK?


 lol. I guess I can relate.. Last week I officially put the 47' on the "backburner" to dedicate all my time&money towards the Glasshouse! I wouldn't get rid of the 58' rag though, they're not sitting on everyone's lawn for sale anymore..


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Im on hear everyday because I have no have life.. No more woman to cheat on me, spend money and take my house
> try to take the kid's I dont have.. so I visit my mom on a daily.. and stay out the streets witch keeps me broke, and out of trouble... and I build models everyday... and i come to glasshouse fest with keeps me greatful that I still own my rusty old car.. And it gives me inspiration that one day I, will restore the fucker to a condition that will make all these G body, new booty high riders in my city shit there pants.. and recognize a historical real lowrider when they see one


Amen Brother!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> lol. I guess I can relate.. Last week I officially put the 47' on the "backburner" to dedicate all my time&money towards the Glasshouse! I wouldn't get rid of the 58' rag though, they're not sitting on everyone's lawn for sale anymore..


I HAVE A FEW PROJECTS AHEAD OF THIS 58.
I DON`T THINK I`LL MISS IT


----------



## donkryder75 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey I need fender extensions for 75 caprice pm price


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

with a screen name like that i don't think anyone in here will sell you anything...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

i got a complete 75 nose for sale


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

o snap, intruder :buttkick:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Dressed2Impress said:


> with a screen name like that i don't think anyone in here will sell you anything...


this is true


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> i was out at this show, and inspected this car! wow what a nice g/house, made me want another hardtop, not a rag.
> BUT I`M THINKING OF PUTTING MY 58 RAG PROJECT UP FOR A TRADE TO SEE WHAT 76`S ARE THER FOR A SWAP!


Post or pm pics and I might be able to help a brotha out  I might have an ace in tha hole :naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


>


She's nice!! :naughty::naughty: cars clean too uffin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

JustCruisin said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dressed2Impress said:


> with a screen name like that i don't think anyone in here will sell you anything...


I'm still tryna help the homie out :cheesy:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> o snap, intruder :buttkick:


:rofl::rofl::rofl: be nice, he didn't lose his mind and actually post em like hydro did lol!!! U still my boy hydro uffin:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey guys i am going to the pomona on sunday and i will have a lot of hard to find glasshouse parts for sale 
just look for an orange "california top" glasshouse


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

pepes21 said:


> hey guys i am going to the pomona on sunday and i will have a lot of hard to find glasshouse parts for sale
> just look for an orange "california top" glasshouse


 Got any mirrors or side window chrome pm me?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Post or pm pics and I might be able to help a brotha out  I might have an ace in tha hole :naughty:


PM ME WHAT YOU GOT, LETS SEE IF IT`S WORTH A PROJECT 8 RAG TRADE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: be nice, he didn't lose his mind and actually post em like hydro did lol!!! U still my boy hydro uffin:


well markie is a glasshouse rider...... sometimes alittle lost .... but still a glasshouse rider...

can't say the same for the other guy.....but just the screename would keep most if us on ignore status


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> PM ME WHAT YOU GOT, LETS SEE IF IT`S WORTH A PROJECT 8 RAG TRADE


Ill get pics soon. I gotta go pic it up. Lemme see pics of the rag to see if its worth an og one owner black on white 76 Caprice granny mobile


----------



## donkryder75 (Mar 12, 2011)

whats wrong wit tha name hommie? Im a Donk ryder do you know what that is??? glasshouse same thing (Donk= 71-76 caprice or Impala)it doesn't mean highrisers not a car sittin high IN THE AIR or what ever u gettin it mixed up its a donk on 13's its a donk on 30's doesnt matter or hubcaps hoopty to a show car DONK GLASSHOUSE RAGHOUSE ALL THE SAME 
I dont understand ? i need parts I HAVENT DISRESPECTED ANYONE "you wanna sell some fender extensions pm me" 
my money is as green as the next man "thats bad bizz homie" were all Donk/Glasshouse Riders wit switches without swithches it's a Donk i hope this was educational to whoever has a probwith it like i said no dissrespect to anyone .......


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Quick question, when I removed the passenger mirror it had a set screw on the side that held the mirror on, then 2 screws holding the base to the door.. the driver's mirror had 2 nuts on the inside of the door holding it on (like Lac mirrors).. the passenger mirror has smooth ends, while the driver mirror has beveled edges.. Which is the original?


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

OMAR760 said:


>


THANX FOR THE PIKTURE:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

here we fuckin go again with that donk crap....

:nosad:.....no disrespect homie but this is a glasshouse fest...and now you disrespect all of us with those comments... these beautiful 74-76 impalas and caprices are glasshouses.....


period....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

donkryder75 said:


> whats wrong wit tha name hommie? Im a Donk ryder do you know what that is??? glasshouse same thing (Donk= 71-76 caprice or Impala)it doesn't mean highrisers not a car sittin high IN THE AIR or what ever u gettin it mixed up its a donk on 13's its a donk on 30's doesnt matter or hubcaps hoopty to a show car DONK GLASSHOUSE RAGHOUSE ALL THE SAME
> I dont understand ? i need parts I HAVENT DISRESPECTED ANYONE "you wanna sell some fender extensions pm me"
> my money is as green as the next man "thats bad bizz homie" were all Donk/Glasshouse Riders wit switches without swithches it's a Donk i hope this was educational to whoever has a probwith it like i said no dissrespect to anyone .......


like the homie Phil said no disrespect, but if you want to bring up education then you need to be educated on some simple facts know throughout the automotive industry 

i guess class is in session again, a glass house is a 74-76 impala or caprice not 71 thru whatever like alot of people tend to think, the term came about from the factory because of the bigass quarter window, not because of the back window.... donks are car on bigwheels period, not glasshouses and this is layitlow glasshouse fest, not the donk ryder forum...


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

T-tops, Tube grill and now i finally got my Tru=Rays!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Ill get pics soon. I gotta go pic it up. Lemme see pics of the rag to see if its worth an og one owner black on white 76 Caprice granny mobile


LETS SEE THIS 1 GRANNY OWNER,,,,,,,,
I`VE OWNED THE 16K MILE G/HOUSE, LETS SEE IF IT COMPARES TO THAT, THEN YOU`LL GET MY ATTENTION


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SANTO_DIABLO said:


> T-tops, Tube grill and now i finally got my Tru=Rays!


sweet tiresuffin:


----------



## donkryder75 (Mar 12, 2011)

ok like i said im not gonna disrespect knowbody dont know how that could be anyway, thats not what im here for but here is a lesson for those who need it DONK 101 class in session 
"ITS NOT A DONK CUZ ITS ON BIG WHEELS THAT IS A HIGH RISERS"you been watchin tomuch pimp my ridethe media and celebs is fuckin up the term LOL a regal on big wheels is a regal on big wheels understand ? a box on big wheels is a box on big wheels not a donk THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A DELTA 88 DONK Its a Delta they have been that since even before big rims ANY CAR CAN RIDE HIGH ONLY 71 - 76 DROP OR HARD TOP CAPRICE /IMPALA ALSO BELLAIR IS A DONK" only those cars not olsmobile not nissan not ford big rims dont mean donk please Google before you assume "BECOUSE YOU ARE WRONG" it simply means GLasshouse or Raghouse HEAVY CHEVY what ever yall sondin like some women ohere right i thought this was a sight for men??? 4 real
now can someone plese make me uderstand why "Donk is dissrespectful to anyone please?? TOMATOE TOMOTOE


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Please take your stupid donk word and educate someone who cares. Kthxbi


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> sweet tiresuffin:


:happysad: ... I knew that was coming! 
I gotta sell my chinas first before i get some new skinny whites.


----------



## donkryder75 (Mar 12, 2011)

if its 71-76 on big wheels its a Donk on big wheels if its on brick its a fuckin donk on bricks plain and simple its not rocket science go to youtube type in donks its gonna say donk on 24 donk on 26 donk on 30's and you will see some with no wheels so how the hell does it mean big wheels? think about it ? its just some street shit we been on these for years if you hit a corner on tree wheels in the south anywhere we would say"look at that donk hittin the switches" oh and to mr know it all wanna use automotive termsLOL? its a full size gm fisher body get it right if you gon try to teach you wanna get tech know yo shit buddy glasshouse is slang just like donk and i know why they are glasshouse we just dont call them that im tryin to expain to you what a donk is becouse u dont have a clue learn somethin stop looking stupid


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

Dressed2Impress said:


> like the homie Phil said no disrespect, but if you want to bring up education then you need to be educated on some simple facts know throughout the automotive industry
> 
> i guess class is in session again, a glass house is a 74-76 impala or caprice not 71 thru whatever like alot of people tend to think, the term came about from the factory because of the bigass quarter window, not because of the back window.... donks are car on bigwheels period, not glasshouses and this is layitlow glasshouse fest, not the donk ryder forum...


a glasshouse is a glasshouse peroid,even we call it that,what he is trying to tell u is the term ''donk'' is older than you are and wether u wanna accept the fact that a 71-76 h/t or vert is called a donk way before you were lowriding, so keep calling it what u want,its people like you that use the term loosely that look stupid.obviously if you use the term in front of other uneducated people you start to think your right,which is understandable since your from the other side of the map



ive seen plenty of ''educated'' people call my car and others lowriders,usually brandys and gingers aka tourists ..why?if im on big wheels with a nasty motor...you see the pattern

keep doin what ya doin and call it what u want..IDGAF:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## donkryder75 (Mar 12, 2011)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> a glasshouse is a glasshouse peroid,even we call it that,what he is trying to tell u is the term ''donk'' is older than you are and wether u wanna accept the fact that a 71-76 h/t or vert is called a donk way before you were lowriding, so keep calling it what u want,its people like you that use the term loosely that look stupid.obviously if you use the term in front of other uneducated people you start to think your right,which is understandable since your from the other side of the map
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats all i was tryin to do is educate them bro they really think they know i guessthey seen videos or pimp my ride and think that is what it is


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

JustCruisin said:


>


BLAMMM, them colors


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> a glasshouse is a glasshouse peroid,even we call it that,what he is trying to tell u is the term ''donk'' is older than you are and wether u wanna accept the fact that a 71-76 h/t or vert is called a donk way before you were lowriding, so keep calling it what u want,its people like you that use the term loosely that look stupid.obviously if you use the term in front of other uneducated people you start to think your right,which is understandable since your from the other side of the map
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE BEEN ON THESE CARS SINCE THEY WERE NEW, AND THE TERM "DONK" ONLY SHOWED UP 10 YEARS AGO AT THE MOST, BUT THE NAME "GLASS HOUSE" HAS BEEN STUCK ON THE BIG CHEVY`S SINCE THESE WERE ONLY A COUPLE YEARS OLD( 75/76 ERA) SO I DON`T SEE HOW "DONK" CAN BE OLDER,,,,,,,,,,,,,I WAS THERE IN`76 RIDING ONE.


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> I HAVE BEEN ON THESE CARS SINCE THEY WERE NEW, AND THE TERM "DONK" ONLY SHOWED UP 10 YEARS AGO AT THE MOST, BUT THE NAME "GLASS HOUSE" HAS BEEN STUCK ON THE BIG CHEVY`S SINCE THESE WERE ONLY A COUPLE YEARS OLD( 75/76 ERA) SO I DON`T SEE HOW "DONK" CAN BE OLDER,,,,,,,,,,,,,I WAS THERE IN`76 RIDING ONE.



I AGREE 100%.....I DON'T EVEN USE THAT TERM, THATS A DOWN SOUTH TERMINOLOGY


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> a glasshouse is a glasshouse peroid,even we call it that,what he is trying to tell u is the term ''donk'' is older than you are and wether u wanna accept the fact that a 71-76 h/t or vert is called a donk way before you were lowriding, so keep calling it what u want,its people like you that use the term loosely that look stupid.obviously if you use the term in front of other uneducated people you start to think your right,which is understandable since your from the other side of the map
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "GlassHouse" fest post LOWRIDERS only. Trust me we all know the name of these rides no need for an education. Thanks though.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SANTO_DIABLO said:


> T-tops, Tube grill and now i finally got my Tru=Rays!


:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SANTO_DIABLO said:


> T-tops, Tube grill and now i finally got my Tru=Rays!


sweet man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> Quick question, when I removed the passenger mirror it had a set screw on the side that held the mirror on, then 2 screws holding the base to the door.. the driver's mirror had 2 nuts on the inside of the door holding it on (like Lac mirrors).. the passenger mirror has smooth ends, while the driver mirror has beveled edges.. Which is the original?


I think my driver side is stock from what i can tell.
And it looks like the left one in the pic.
hope that helps a little


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> a glasshouse is a glasshouse peroid,even we call it that,what he is trying to tell u is the term ''donk'' is older than you are and wether u wanna accept the fact that a 71-76 h/t or vert is called a donk way before you were lowriding, so keep calling it what u want,its people like you that use the term loosely that look stupid.obviously if you use the term in front of other uneducated people you start to think your right,which is understandable since your from the other side of the map
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 on the last part.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> I HAVE BEEN ON THESE CARS SINCE THEY WERE NEW, AND THE TERM "DONK" ONLY SHOWED UP 10 YEARS AGO AT THE MOST, BUT THE NAME "GLASS HOUSE" HAS BEEN STUCK ON THE BIG CHEVY`S SINCE THESE WERE ONLY A COUPLE YEARS OLD( 75/76 ERA) SO I DON`T SEE HOW "DONK" CAN BE OLDER,,,,,,,,,,,,,I WAS THERE IN`76 RIDING ONE.


Damn!! Since day one??


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

TX-Klique said:


> Got any mirrors or side window chrome pm me?


 no mirriors or chrome


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> here we fuckin go again with that donk crap....
> 
> :nosad:.....no disrespect homie but this is a glasshouse fest...and now you disrespect all of us with those comments... these beautiful 74-76 impalas and caprices are glasshouses.....
> 
> ...


TEL THEM PHIL EDUCATE THESE MOFO'S lol
wuz up homie


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn!! Since day one??


DAY 1


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

donkryder75 said:


> if its 71-76 on big wheels its a Donk on big wheels if its on brick its a fuckin donk on bricks plain and simple its not rocket science go to youtube type in donks its gonna say donk on 24 donk on 26 donk on 30's and you will see some with no wheels so how the hell does it mean big wheels? think about it ? its just some street shit we been on these for years  if you hit a corner on tree wheels in the south anywhere we would say"look at that donk hittin the switches" oh and to mr know it all wanna use automotive termsLOL? its a full size gm fisher body get it right if you gon try to teach you wanna get tech know yo shit buddy glasshouse is slang just like donk and i know why they are glasshouse we just dont call them that im tryin to expain to you what a donk is becouse u dont have a clue learn somethin stop looking stupid


kick rocks please, nobody cares your wasting space in the glasshouse


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

LOWRIDER


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

uso86BAYAREA said:


> LOWRIDER


 :cheesy::cheesy::yes::boink: On the F_ckin GROUND, like it's supposed to be!!!
Man, nothing like seeing that picture at 2:30 in the morning to wake ya up! uffin: That tangerine is hittin..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

uso86BAYAREA said:


> LOWRIDER


sweet pic USO.... this is what it's all about....


*let's get back to what matters most.... I'm done trying to explain what's up to these ignorant little children


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey guys i got a set of freshly polished 6pc moldings all it needs is the center rubber
i have all 6 pcs they are still wrapped in the plastic from the polish shop i got them polished over a year ago and haven't opened it
let me know
oh and another thing i've been thinking of trading my orange 75 for a rag not another glass tho
if you know any one interested


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> I HAVE BEEN ON THESE CARS SINCE THEY WERE NEW, AND THE TERM "DONK" ONLY SHOWED UP 10 YEARS AGO AT THE MOST, BUT THE NAME "GLASS HOUSE" HAS BEEN STUCK ON THE BIG CHEVY`S SINCE THESE WERE ONLY A COUPLE YEARS OLD( 75/76 ERA) SO I DON`T SEE HOW "DONK" CAN BE OLDER,,,,,,,,,,,,,I WAS THERE IN`76 RIDING ONE.


I agree with MR.59....Big wheels back in the days where for the Mini Trucks and the Biggest was 15x10, people tried to put that crap on GH's and Imps and it looked stupid back then...Everyone has there own flavor but not in the GH fest...WE ARE ALL WIRED DOWN HERE...Call me KrAzY GiNgEr the Tourist....RFFR


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> well markie is a glasshouse rider...... sometimes alittle lost .... but still a glasshouse rider...
> 
> can't say the same for the other guy.....but just the screename would keep most if us on ignore status


lol.. It was hot as hell yesterday in the city of Bell Ca. but the model show was cool and the parking was great. 
I wish I had of dipped the caprice out there? The car's look great guys.. 
turn on that air, or at least roll those windows down.. its gonna be hot this summer..


----------



## donkryder75 (Mar 12, 2011)

got one ? 74-76 is glasshouse what is 71-73?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

UFOs...ha ha ha


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

donkryder75 said:


> got one ? 74-76 is glasshouse what is 71-73?


I call em fullys cuz they're fullsize Chevy's


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

donkryder75 said:


> got one ? 74-76 is glasshouse what is 71-73?


Man get over it. We don't give a shit
13in 14in. some times 15in 
1974. 1975. 1976 Htop & Verts
only on this Glasshouse fest


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Man get over it. We don't give a shit
> 13in 14in. some times 15in
> 1974. 1975. 1976 Htop & Verts
> only on this Glasshouse fest


X76


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

donkryder75 said:


> got one ? 74-76 is glasshouse what is 71-73?


Forget about the year...The back seat side window doesn't roll down...GLASSHOUSE...see the red and blue one above


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

donkryder75 said:


> got one ? 74-76 is glasshouse what is 71-73?


 I will try to be brief my friend.. word's and labels get a little twisted/stretched in the translation. from what car cultures call things in the streets to what they are called by the time they reach media...books, magazine's, movies, tv show's or lyrics in a song.. term-analogy often's can very/change from different city's and state's.. you asked what are 71-73's?
they are the first of the (Big Chevy's) a 74-76 is also a member of the class of Big Chevy! but they are in there own class of Big Chevy because of there distinctive quarter window.. thus the streets affectionately crowned the car..(Glasshouse) 
and that term,/label is carved in stone.. it has survived the test of time in all cultures the world over...
hear is an example of what i mean when I say some labels and car terms change over time and in different regions..
earlier you referd to some car's as box's.. I assume your talking about the square shape caprice's of the late 70's or early 80's? well when I was young, a box is what we called a 64 impala... a blade is what we called Cadillac's 
and the word Hogg could have been used for a Harley Davidson or another term for Cadillac.. okay I said i would be brief..


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

I will take the trim.......


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Looking for an OG front center filler for a '74 Caprice/'75 Impala











*


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*
*


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

wazup glasshouse homies


----------



## donkryder75 (Mar 12, 2011)

i can respect that summery 
to make it simple yea my screen name is DonkRyder75 
but any time i ask for parts i say caprice or glass /raghouse never have asked for a donk part after i was educated on the way of the site be couuse i respect the game thats yall thang this ours" being diffrent is being great" come on man.......


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

donkryder75 said:


> got one ? 74-76 is glasshouse what is 71-73?


71 TO 73
IMPALA, OR IMPALA CUSTOM, IF YOUR CAR HAD THE BOXED ROOF LINE, AS THE PLAIN IMPALA HAS A SLANTED ROOF ON THE REAR WINDOW.
BUT GLASS HOUSE WAS JUST THE NAME GIVEN TO THE CARS WITH THE LONG SIDE WINDOW.
STILL ON THE EARLIER CARS 71/73 GUYS STILL WANTED ONLY THE "CUSTOM ROOF" THAT HAD TRIM MOLDINGS, SO YOU COULD FLAKE, OR PATTERN YOUR TOP, SO YOUR CAR COULD "LIGHT UP" UNDER THE STREET LIGHTS WHILE YOU HIT WHITTIER BLVD.!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> 71 TO 73
> IMPALA, OR IMPALA CUSTOM, IF YOUR CAR HAD THE BOXED ROOF LINE, AS THE PLAIN IMPALA HAS A SLANTED ROOF ON THE REAR WINDOW.
> BUT GLASS HOUSE WAS JUST THE NAME GIVEN TO THE CARS WITH THE LONG SIDE WINDOW.
> STILL ON THE EARLIER CARS 71/73 GUYS STILL WANTED ONLY THE "CUSTOM ROOF" THAT HAD TRIM MOLDINGS, SO YOU COULD FLAKE, OR PATTERN YOUR TOP, SO YOUR CAR COULD "LIGHT UP" UNDER THE STREET LIGHTS WHILE YOU HIT WHITTIER BLVD.!


:thumbsup:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

http://s559.photobucket.com/albums/ss37/skimpala/?action=view&current=DSCN0760.jpg
What do you guys do for clips on the quarter windows, they are impossible to find. Can they be made some how?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

donkryder75 said:


> i can respect that summery
> to make it simple yea my screen name is DonkRyder75
> but any time i ask for parts i say caprice or glass /raghouse never have asked for a donk part after i was educated on the way of the site be couuse i respect the game thats yall thang this ours" being diffrent is being great" come on man.......


So we are good, We get our panties in a knot when people get on the fest and try to school us on what a Glasshouse is. Welcome


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> lol.. It was hot as hell yesterday in the city of Bell Ca. but the model show was cool and the parking was great.
> I wish I had of dipped the caprice out there? The car's look great guys..
> turn on that air, or at least roll those windows down.. its gonna be hot this summer..


how hot is hot?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Mrpiercings said:


> I will take the trim.......


and that was/is another term for pussy


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


> how hot is hot?


yeah.. like Hallie berry hot.. or Toni Braxton in Vibe magazine hot??


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

FOR THOSE SENDING ME PM'S HERE ARE THE PICS
the moldings are straight as an arrow but the center where the molding goes the is some minor ding but the plastic cover it 
everything that shows it is perfect


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> how hot is hot?


 WELL I DONT KNOW THE NUMBERS?
BUT AT THE OLD MEMORIES SHOW, I WAS SWEATIN MY ASS OFF// LIKE IT WAS SUMMER ALREADY.
EVAN THOUGH IT WAS PROBABLY ONLY IN THE HIGH 70'S OR LOW 80'S? BUT YOU KNOW WE DONT GET IT AS BAD AS THE AZ GUYS? BUT WE STILL WILL BE DEALING WITH TRIPLE DIGITS! 



socapots said:


> and that was/is another term for pussy


LOL, YOU STUPID.. I THOUGHT IT MEANT HEAD? 



socapots said:


> yeah.. like Hallie berry hot.. or Toni Braxton in Vibe magazine hot??


 HALLIE BERRY? MAN i WOULD DO THE CRACK HEAD HALLIE BERRY WHEN SHE WAS IN
JUNGLE FEVER! SHE CAME UP ASKING WESLEY SNIPES FOR FIVE DOLLARS! 
(BITCH I GOT TEN) I WOULD CLEAN HER UP AND TAKE HER CRUZZING..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

impalacusTOM said:


> http://s559.photobucket.com/albums/ss37/skimpala/?action=view&current=DSCN0760.jpg
> What do you guys do for clips on the quarter windows, they are impossible to find. Can they be made some how?


YEA THERE IS A GUY ON HEAR THAT MAKES THEM.. SOMEBODY WILL TELL YOU EVENTUALLY


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> *Looking for an OG front center filler for a '74 Caprice/'75 Impala
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: I think I have that one, ill check. I know for sure I have the rear middle one for Caprice and Impalas


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> wazup glasshouse homies


:wave: hey brotha


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

donkryder75 said:


> i can respect that summery
> to make it simple yea my screen name is DonkRyder75
> but any time i ask for parts i say caprice or glass /raghouse never have asked for a donk part after i was educated on the way of the site be couuse i respect the game thats yall thang this ours" being diffrent is being great" come on man.......


:yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

impalacusTOM said:


> http://s559.photobucket.com/albums/ss37/skimpala/?action=view&current=DSCN0760.jpg
> What do you guys do for clips on the quarter windows, they are impossible to find. Can they be made some how?


Not impossible difficult but not impossible :nono: I have some, but i dont know if ill let em out of my stone cold grip :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have some remote drivers mirrors for sale.

(2) are the '76 Impala,Caprice style with the black stick [/IMG]
















(2) are the 75 and under style with the chrome stick


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

yeeea finally
im back
sup ghouse fans


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

biglukftwrthtx said:


> yeeea finally
> im back
> sup ghouse fans


:wave: yo yo


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> WELL I DONT KNOW THE NUMBERS?
> BUT AT THE OLD MEMORIES SHOW, I WAS SWEATIN MY ASS OFF// LIKE IT WAS SUMMER ALREADY.
> EVAN THOUGH IT WAS PROBABLY ONLY IN THE HIGH 70'S OR LOW 80'S? BUT YOU KNOW WE DONT GET IT AS BAD AS THE AZ GUYS? BUT WE STILL WILL BE DEALING WITH TRIPLE DIGITS!
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: I think I have that one, ill check. I know for sure I have the rear middle one for Caprice and Impalas


 :drama::drama::drama:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

donkryder75 said:


> if its 71-76 on big wheels its a Donk on big wheels if its on brick its a fuckin donk on bricks plain and simple its not rocket science go to youtube type in donks its gonna say donk on 24 donk on 26 donk on 30's and you will see some with no wheels so how the hell does it mean big wheels? think about it ? its just some street shit we been on these for years if you hit a corner on tree wheels in the south anywhere we would say"look at that donk hittin the switches" oh and to mr know it all wanna use automotive termsLOL? its a full size gm fisher body get it right if you gon try to teach you wanna get tech know yo shit buddy glasshouse is slang just like donk and i know why they are glasshouse we just dont call them that im tryin to expain to you what a donk is becouse u dont have a clue learn somethin stop looking stupid





orientalmontecarlo said:


> a glasshouse is a glasshouse peroid,even we call it that,what he is trying to tell u is the term ''donk'' is older than you are and wether u wanna accept the fact that a 71-76 h/t or vert is called a donk way before you were lowriding, so keep calling it what u want,its people like you that use the term loosely that look stupid.obviously if you use the term in front of other uneducated people you start to think your right,which is understandable since your from the other side of the map
> 
> 
> 
> ...





donkryder75 said:


> thats all i was tryin to do is educate them bro they really think they know i guessthey seen videos or pimp my ride and think that is what it is


honetly i wasn't even going to reply to the both of you but since you both seem to think that words been around alot longer than me, i'll educate you again on sonmething, i've been lowriding since probably well before either one of you were even a sperm cell in you fathers nuts... i'm a grown ass 44 year old man and been lowriding since the early 70's when my cousin and uncles all had bombs, glasshouses etc. and i had a lowrider bike, just because i'm in washington state and not from cali doesn't mean we up here just started lowriding or being in the automotive game since the 80's and 90's, if you really want an education find out where exactly car customizing really started, wasn't down south or on the east coast... it was here on the west coast, we've been lowriding way before there were music video's and even before cable television, yes there was a day that there was no cable/satalite tv, muic videos, pagers, cell phone and even the internet... now move on and realize the truth about the term you refer to... 
some have been banned from this site for lesser statements than you guy have made... :roflmao::roflmao:just had to get that little clowin in on yea heartofthecity...

TOPDOGG clean up on aisle 74 thru 76....:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> YEA THERE IS A GUY ON HEAR THAT MAKES THEM.. SOMEBODY WILL TELL YOU EVENTUALLY


or sell the trim to the guy that has a set of clips


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

:0:0:0:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

OMAR760 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

OMAR760 said:


>


 so sick.. really mean looking.. now put the skirts back on and lay that beauty!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> a glasshouse is a glasshouse peroid,even we call it that,what he is trying to tell u is the term ''donk'' is older than you are and wether u wanna accept the fact that a 71-76 h/t or vert is called a donk way before you were lowriding, so keep calling it what u want,its people like you that use the term loosely that look stupid.obviously if you use the term in front of other uneducated people you start to think your right,which is understandable since your from the other side of the map
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 not trying to hurt no feelings hear..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dressed2Impress said:


> honetly i wasn't even going to reply to the both of you but since you both seem to think that words been around alot longer than me, i'll educate you again on sonmething, i've been lowriding since probably well before either one of you were even a sperm cell in you fathers nuts... i'm a grown ass 44 year old man and been lowriding since the early 70's when my cousin and uncles all had bombs, glasshouses etc. and i had a lowrider bike, just because i'm in washington state and not from cali doesn't mean we up here just started lowriding or being in the automotive game since the 80's and 90's, if you really want an education find out where exactly car customizing really started, wasn't down south or on the east coast... it was here on the west coast, we've been lowriding way before there were music video's and even before cable television, yes there was a day that there was no cable/satalite tv, muic videos, pagers, cell phone and even the internet... now move on and realize the truth about the term you refer to...
> some have been banned from this site for lesser statements than you guy have made... :roflmao::roflmao:just had to get that little clowin in on yea heartofthecity...
> 
> TOPDOGG clean up on aisle 74 thru 76....:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Yea waaaaay less!!!! But I'm back better than ever and guns still blazing :machinegun::machinegun::machinegun:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> or sell the trim to the guy that has a set of clips


Yea do that :biggrin: I like the sound of that waaaay better! How much?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea do that :biggrin: I like the sound of that waaaay better! How much?


I GOT CLIPS TOO!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

OMAR760 said:


>


Geeze :wow::wow: *drooling


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

OMAR760 said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

OMAR760 said:


>


 nnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiccccccceeee:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> WELL I DONT KNOW THE NUMBERS?
> BUT AT THE OLD MEMORIES SHOW, I WAS SWEATIN MY ASS OFF// LIKE IT WAS SUMMER ALREADY.
> EVAN THOUGH IT WAS PROBABLY ONLY IN THE HIGH 70'S OR LOW 80'S? BUT YOU KNOW WE DONT GET IT AS BAD AS THE AZ GUYS? BUT WE STILL WILL BE DEALING WITH TRIPLE DIGITS!
> 
> ...


haha.. forgot about that shit.. lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

OMAR760 said:


>


Thats a wicked shot man.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

nice ride bro TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

My95Fleety said:


>


gOD THAT IS SO SWEET...


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> gOD THAT IS SO SWEET...


X 2 THATS A NICE RIDE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

My95Fleety said:


>


REAL NICE


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


>


 This is beautiful!


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

My95Fleety said:


>


Not too big on continental kits but to each his own the ride is still bad ass hope mine comes out lookin this good


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

My New Baby hopefully will get here soon it was a B-Day gift to myself:cheesy: 1976 CAPRICE LANDAU


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

SAUL said:


> My New Baby hopefully will get here soon it was a B-Day gift to myself:cheesy: 1976 CAPRICE LANDAU


damnnnnn dawg beautifulllll 76 much props...


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

Anyone ever buy one of these dash caps? Are they shit? 
The only alternative to fixing my cracked dash that I have found was to send my dash to JustDashes to get redone for $1300!?!?! That price is ridiculous!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SAUL said:


> My New Baby hopefully will get here soon it was a B-Day gift to myself:cheesy: 1976 CAPRICE LANDAU


DAM SAUL THATS REAL NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Damn, that Glasshouse looks good Saul, and that lawn looks pretty damn good too.

As for the dash caps, they work great and are easy to put on. I painted mine and then eventually had it upholstered.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

YES YES Y'ALL BEEN A MIN SINCE I BEEN UP IN HERE......TRYING TO GET USED TO THIS NEW SHIT. BUT I GOT A QUESTION FOR THOSE THAT KNOW.....WILL 73 FLOORS WORK IN A 75 IM NOT 100% SURE....ANYONE?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

SAUL said:


> My New Baby hopefully will get here soon it was a B-Day gift to myself:cheesy: 1976 CAPRICE LANDAU


Man that's a nice house you bought your self
Wait the house or thee house


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> YES YES Y'ALL BEEN A MIN SINCE I BEEN UP IN HERE......TRYING TO GET USED TO THIS NEW SHIT. BUT I GOT A QUESTION FOR THOSE THAT KNOW.....WILL 73 FLOORS WORK IN A 75 IM NOT 100% SURE....ANYONE?


And yes


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

SAUL said:


> My New Baby hopefully will get here soon it was a B-Day gift to myself:cheesy: 1976 CAPRICE LANDAU


Nice GHouse :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


> My New Baby hopefully will get here soon it was a B-Day gift to myself:cheesy: 1976 CAPRICE LANDAU


 CONGRATS SAUL, THATS A BAAAAAAAAAAD MOTHERFUCKER!!! ENJOY THAT RIDE!!!


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> I have some remote drivers mirrors for sale.
> 
> (2) are the '76 Impala,Caprice style with the black stick [/IMG]
> 
> ...


PM me about the 76 ones


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> CONGRATS SAUL, THATS A BAAAAAAAAAAD MOTHERFUCKER!!! ENJOY THAT RIDE!!!


Thank u Big Ry.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> CONGRATS SAUL, THATS A BAAAAAAAAAAD MOTHERFUCKER!!! ENJOY THAT RIDE!!!


x76.... nice ride Saul 

congrats can't wait to see it


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

TOPDOGG HARD AT WORK..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SAUL said:


> My New Baby hopefully will get here soon it was a B-Day gift to myself:cheesy: 1976 CAPRICE LANDAU


Tight! :thumbsup: I'm picking up the exact same green version of that  happy belated bday too


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

impalacusTOM said:


> Anyone ever buy one of these dash caps? Are they shit?
> The only alternative to fixing my cracked dash that I have found was to send my dash to JustDashes to get redone for $1300!?!?! That price is ridiculous!



I have a black cap that came on one of my verts that I'd sell u for deals. I picked up a couple mint black og dashes so I have no use for it now.


----------



## showlows76 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sup Homies, got a question. I need a driveline for my 76 house. From what other cars and years can I use a driveline?:dunno: I still have da stock rear end and a 350 tranny. Your help would be great.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

My95Fleety said:


>


nice nice nice


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

showlows76 said:


> Sup Homies, got a question. I need a driveline for my 76 house. From what other cars and years can I use a driveline?:dunno: I still have da stock rear end and a 350 tranny. Your help would be great.


I have some drivelines, wonder what shipping would cost lol. It only cost like $45 to ship a crossmember so it might not be that bad?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

impalacusTOM said:


> Anyone ever buy one of these dash caps? Are they shit?
> The only alternative to fixing my cracked dash that I have found was to send my dash to JustDashes to get redone for $1300!?!?! That price is ridiculous!



I have a black cap that came on one of my verts that I'd sell u for deals. I picked up a couple mint black og dashes so I have no use for it now.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I have a black cap that came on one of my verts that I'd sell u for deals. I picked up a couple mint black og dashes so I have no use for it now.


 
so are the covers crap???? do they look much bigger??? wish i could see a before and after, with and without dash pad


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Looking for an OG front center filler for a '74 Caprice/'75 Impala










*


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I have some drivelines, wonder what shipping would cost lol. It only cost like $45 to ship a crossmember so it might not be that bad?


GREY HOUND BUS ON THEM BIG HEAVY ITEMS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

showlows76 said:


> Sup Homies, got a question. I need a driveline for my 76 house. From what other cars and years can I use a driveline?:dunno: I still have da stock rear end and a 350 tranny. Your help would be great.



well if you have the tranny and rearend all you need is a motor?... not a driveline...

finding a 350 shouldn't be a problem.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

customcoupe68 said:


> so are the covers crap???? do they look much bigger??? wish i could see a before and after, with and without dash pad


the look fine....you really can't see the difference.... price is pretty cheap too


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 76 CO-PILOT (Jul 13, 2009)

sup fellas.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> the look fine....you really can't see the difference.... price is pretty cheap too


I THINK THE NEW ONES HAVE THE SPEAKER HOLE PATTERN IN THE CENTER DASH TOO


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

76 CO-PILOT said:


> sup fellas.


:nicoderm:


----------



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> GREY HOUND BUS ON THEM BIG HEAVY ITEMS


How does that work? Do u just call them up and ask about shipping?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

FLEETWOOD87 said:


>


:cheesy:That's what I'm talking about! :thumbsup: As soon as I seen that pic, some song lyrics popped in my head..
"drop it to the floor, drop,drop it to the flo"... Laid on the lakepipes would be too sweet!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SAUL said:


> My New Baby hopefully will get here soon it was a B-Day gift to myself:cheesy: 1976 CAPRICE LANDAU


 ahhh Saul.. outstanding move....you came up...congrats all the way homie...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

FLEETWOOD87 said:


>


 great stuff...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

FLEETWOOD87 said:


>


:worship::worship::nicoderm::nicoderm:

yea.... that's what I'm talking about


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> How does that work? Do u just call them up and ask about shipping?


YOU CAN,,,,,,,,,,,, OR JUST GET IT READY TO SHIP AND TAKE IT TO A BUS STATION, JUST THE INFO OF WHERE YOU WANT IT TO GO. PRETTY EZ
BUT THEY WILL SHIP LARGE ITEMS CHEAP, AND NOT BEAT THEM UP IN THE PROCCESS
BUS STATION TO BUS STATION
GREYHOUND BUS.COM WILL SHOW YOU THE CLOSEST BUS STATIONS TO SHIP TO.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> YOU CAN,,,,,,,,,,,, OR JUST GET IT READY TO SHIP AND TAKE IT TO A BUS STATION, JUST THE INFO OF WHERE YOU WANT IT TO GO. PRETTY EZ
> BUT THEY WILL SHIP LARGE ITEMS CHEAP, AND NOT BEAT THEM UP IN THE PROCCESS
> BUS STATION TO BUS STATION
> GREYHOUND BUS.COM WILL SHOW YOU THE CLOSEST BUS STATIONS TO SHIP TO.


Hmmm...ok...who needs hoods, bumpers, or other big stuff lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SAUL said:


> My New Baby hopefully will get here soon it was a B-Day gift to myself:cheesy: 1976 CAPRICE LANDAU


sweet ride man.
congrats and happy early birthday.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> YES YES Y'ALL BEEN A MIN SINCE I BEEN UP IN HERE......TRYING TO GET USED TO THIS NEW SHIT. BUT I GOT A QUESTION FOR THOSE THAT KNOW.....WILL 73 FLOORS WORK IN A 75 IM NOT 100% SURE....ANYONE?


Ahem... pictures...? in the sun?... :dunno:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Not a glasshouse but Im looking for a dash emblem on a 73 caprice on the passenger side,
Anyone got one?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

locorider said:


> Not a glasshouse but Im looking for a dash emblem on a 73 caprice on the passenger side,
> Anyone got one?


hit up heartofthecity.....


your talking about the pass side dash piece around the vents?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

FLEETWOOD87 said:


>


that nice homie:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> hit up heartofthecity.....
> 
> 
> your talking about the pass side dash piece around the vents?


Yea, the caprice emblem.


----------



## HATERADE! (Jun 10, 2011)

LOOKING TO BUY A SET OF SOLID 75 FENDERS,AND WHEEL WELL..THANKS


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

locorider said:


> Yea, the caprice emblem.


Ill check in the morning, I definitely got one from a 74 Caprice. I bet their the same.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


ABRAXASS said:


>


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

Driver side fender, 75 caprice vert... anybody got one... thsts not rusted preferbly


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


ABRAXASS said:


>


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

ABRAXASS said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Hmmm...ok...who needs hoods, bumpers, or other big stuff lol


Pm me price on 76 caprice clip to 90706 bellflower ca


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

ABRAXASS said:


>


 I remember watching the clip of him 3-wheeling on youtube! Is that a frenched antennae on the 1/4? :cheesy:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn its been a while since i've seen the GHouse thread on page 2....


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

WAZUP GLASSHOUSE HOMIES I KNOW THERES HOMIES ON HERE THAT HAVE HAD MORE THEN ONE GLASSHOUSE LETS COUNT EM DOWN ILL START IT OFF

1.POMONA RIDER
2 75 CAPRICES 
1 74 CAPRICE MY DAD ALSO HAD A 74 CAPRICE AND A 75 CAPRICE..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> WAZUP GLASSHOUSE HOMIES I KNOW THERES HOMIES ON HERE THAT HAVE HAD MORE THEN ONE GLASSHOUSE LETS COUNT EM DOWN ILL START IT OFF
> 
> 1.POMONA RIDER
> 2 75 CAPRICES
> 1 74 CAPRICE MY DAD ALSO HAD A 74 CAPRICE AND A 75 CAPRICE..


ARE YOU COUNTING HOW MANY WE HAVE NOW ? OR HOW MANY WE HAVE HAD OVER THE YEARS?


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

over the years


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

watching the NHL playoff... I know someone has to get the Canada jersy...15..GLASS


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> I remember watching the clip of him 3-wheeling on youtube! Is that a frenched antennae on the 1/4? :cheesy:


:thumbsup: Love this clip!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd-uwoCoVdY&feature=related


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> over the years


9 G/HOUSES`76
3 G/HOUSE RAGS`75
1 G/HOUSE `75


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> over the years


 (4)1975 Glasshouse Rags


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

OK HOW MANY WERE HOOKED UP? NOT SHOW BUT CRUISERS?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

STRAY 52 said:


> OK HOW MANY WERE HOOKED UP? NOT SHOW BUT CRUISERS?


2 and the 3rd was a running project but I did cruise the shit out of it.It's up in the forsale section now.


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

*Orange County Edition 75 Rag*

Oscar Segura's update.....

Orange County Edition 75 Rag, will be out soon....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SAUL said:


> My New Baby hopefully will get here soon it was a B-Day gift to myself:cheesy: 1976 CAPRICE LANDAU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Ill check in the morning, I definitely got one from a 74 Caprice. I bet their the same.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

love my glasshouse


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> watching the NHL playoff... I know someone has to get the Canada jersy...15..GLASS


<br />
<br />Hahaha that's my city, Vancouver Canucks tanner glass!!!!


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hahaha.... see I knew that jersey would pop up...


very coo bro


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> hit up heartofthecity.....
> 
> 
> your talking about the pass side dash piece around the vents?


Heartofthacity comes thru once again lol  take your pick. From top to bottom: 76 Caprice, 71 Caprice, 76 Impala, and a 75 Impala. The 71 Caprice one should work, measure your vent holes and shoot me the numbers so I can double check homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this man got parts for days , never knew that .


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> 9 G/HOUSES`76
> 3 G/HOUSE RAGS`75


Damn! :wow::wow: 9 and 3!!??? I got some catching up to do  

I've had/have:
(1) 75 Impala-r.I.p June 2007 :tears:
(2) 74 Caprice- I still have
(.5) 76 Caprice-on the way


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG MARC said:


> 2 and the 3rd was a running project but I did cruise the shit out of it.It's up in the forsale section now.


I'm a hoarder with abandonment issues :roflmao::roflmao: I can't sell shit!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> this man got parts for days , never knew that .


Who me?? :roflmao: I got a lil sum sum. U got a 71-76??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

2000 pages woooowhooo!!!!


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

For sale!! Clean skirts, no chrome... PM me an offer. I have pics, but can't figure out how to post em up. But I can txt em to you, so include your # w/ area code in the PM


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

weto said:


> Oscar Segura's update.....
> 
> Orange County Edition 75 Rag, will be out soon....


 clean rag


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

before








after









and my rag is in the works "COMING SOON" to a blvd near you
" riding to all my wheels fall off"


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Hmmm...ok...who needs hoods, bumpers, or other big stuff lol


im looking for the steel plates that go on the inside of the back bumper that bolt on to the frame lmk


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LAC_MASTA said:


> For sale!! Clean skirts, no chrome... PM me an offer. I have pics, but can't figure out how to post em up. But I can txt em to you, so include your # w/ area code in the PM


Use photobucket, they have a mobile app that doesn't suck, unlike layitlow :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

cheloRO75 said:


> im looking for the steel plates that go on the inside of the back bumper that bolt on to the frame lmk


Impala or Caprice? U only have the outer part of the bumper? How'd that happen? Lol


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Impala or Caprice? U only have the outer part of the bumper? How'd that happen? Lol


Caprice.. i got the whole inside of the bumper juz need the plates that go in between that and the frame 

.their prob. 8x8inches in size lmk


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

weto said:


> Oscar Segura's update.....
> 
> Orange County Edition 75 Rag, will be out soon....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> WAZUP GLASSHOUSE HOMIES I KNOW THERES HOMIES ON HERE THAT HAVE HAD MORE THEN ONE GLASSHOUSE LETS COUNT EM DOWN ILL START IT OFF
> 
> 1.POMONA RIDER
> 2 75 CAPRICES
> 1 74 CAPRICE MY DAD ALSO HAD A 74 CAPRICE AND A 75 CAPRICE..


75 impala custom
76 impala custom(current)


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

TO THE TOP


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Have I mentioned I love the bodylines on these cars?








(pic was taken a day or 2 after I bought it)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

langeberg said:


> Founds this pics of this GHouse at the Vegas Super Show 2008


WOW THAT IS A PRETTY ASS CAR...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

chopper 76 or heart of the city

either you guys got the fat caprice sidetrim for sale?
dont need to be the same color


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

weto said:


> Oscar Segura's update.....
> 
> Orange County Edition 75 Rag, will be out soon....


hothothot


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0http://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/2403999167.html


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

weto said:


> Oscar Segura's update.....
> 
> Orange County Edition 75 Rag, will be out soon....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

pepes21 said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Going for a ride


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SAUL said:


> :0http://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/2403999167.html


nice


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


fail.... get that donk b/s out of this thread already... damn don't every1 already know....


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Dressed2Impress said:


> fail.... get that donk b/s out of this thread already... damn don't every1 already know....


x 76 :machinegun::machinegun::machinegun::guns::guns::banghead::barf:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> chopper 76 or heart of the city
> 
> either you guys got the fat caprice sidetrim for sale?
> dont need to be the same color


Not yet, I just have the front fenders pair.


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Dressed2Impress said:


> fail.... get that donk b/s out of this thread already... damn don't every1 already know....


These fools want a name for a car badly...a '72 was and is just that...a '72. Didn't matterwhat model...a '69 is a '69...a '70 is a '70 all day long. Get over it...they are not houses...no matter how similar they are...I still want a '72 (don't care for '71's or '73's) and when I do get one what I wont do is call it a Glasshouse....ill refer to it as a '72.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn,sup my glasshouse brothers?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> *Looking for an OG front center filler for a '74 Caprice/'75 Impala
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey homie I do have that part, see it does exist :happysad: 















I just didn't have time to drop the bumper and get it off before I left today. Ill get on it this week tho :run:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody missing power door or window switches?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anybody else have a screen in front of their radiator and trans cooler? It reminds me of the ones I see on the 55-57 Bel air's. I'm thinking it's factory because I've seen them on two other parts cars I've had.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Wutchu doing still up Vengence?! :wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Have I mentioned I love the bodylines on these cars?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mee too!! :cheesy: :cheesy: GM was really on its shit back then!! We didn't need no cookie-cutter, egg-shaped, "I get no pussy whatsoever", nerd mobiles that park themselves, like the shit I park next to nowadays @ Walmart :barf::burn::guns::uh: We used to buy cars that looked good and made us feel good when we hit the go pedal, even if we were only going two miles an hour uffin: back when parking spaces were made to fit actual cars and not those Fischer Price-looking-Oh my God if i get hit in this-coffin on wheels- so-called "smart cars!!" Back when u bought a fully loaded big block Caprice because u were more concerned with "smiles per gallons" than miles per gallons. Now, I was born 9 years after the last glasshouses rolled off the assembly lines for '76 but why is it that I feel like I miss the good 'ol days, even though I wasn't around back then?? I'm telling u, I saw a lotus the other day, a lambo the other week and some fancy new Ferrari today and none of them got a second look from me  but when I saw that old white dude and his wife riding with the top down in a triple white 75 raghouse on 15" torque thrusts today, I damn near broke my neck and ran a red light just to get close enough to smell those 87 octane fumes coming from that dual exhaust :sprint: some people just don't get "it" but believe me, I get "it" x74+75+76!! And I admire guys like Mr. 59 who were blessed enough to have been there from day one and will be around long after these bandwagon jumpers have moved onto the next "BIG" thing. With all that being said, all the tru GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE and our cousins the 71-73 impala/caprice rider's, I salute u!!! :h5:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SAUL said:


> :0http://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/2403999167.html


Deals! Looks like a nice solid start. The whole 40,000 miles on rebuilt motor can be kinda misleading tho.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Flips Monte said:


> These fools want a name for a car badly...a '72 was and is just that...a '72. Didn't matterwhat model...a '69 is a '69...a '70 is a '70 all day long. Get over it...they are not houses...no matter how similar they are...I still want a '72 (don't care for '71's or '73's) and when I do get one what I wont do is call it a Glasshouse....ill refer to it as a '72.


I got a 71, 72 and 73 and I love em all:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

now thats a lockup.
nice


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Flips Monte said:


> These fools want a name for a car badly...a '72 was and is just that...a '72. Didn't matterwhat model...a '69 is a '69...a '70 is a '70 all day long. Get over it...they are not houses...no matter how similar they are...I still want a '72 (don't care for '71's or '73's) and when I do get one what I wont do is call it a Glasshouse....ill refer to it as a '72.


HA HA WELL SAID FLIP :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

looking to see if any of you brothers know about a website! looking for some weather stripping? thanks


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I seen a certain brown Glasshouse from North Texas with a patterned/flaked out roof in the Paint&Body forum..:naughty: Looks good..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Mr. 59 who were blessed enough to have been there from day one and will be around long after these bandwagon jumpers have moved onto the next "BIG" thing. With all that being said, all the tru GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE and our cousins the 71-73 impala/caprice rider's, I salute u!!! :h5:


THANKS FOR THE PROPS!,
WE DIDN`T KNOW SHIT, 
THAT`S WHAT WE HAD TO RUN , BUT I HAD ALOT OF THEM 69/70`S HAD A FEW OF THEM, MY OL` 72 IMPALA, 1st CAR I RAN FLAKED, AND JUICED. NOTHING BUT BIG CARS.
JUST LOOK AT THE OLD LOWRIDER MAGAZINES,,,,,NOTHING BUT OLD BOMBS, AND 74 THRU 76 CARS.
BUT TO GET TO SEE WHAT`S NEW, WE WOULD HIT WHITTIER BLVD. THE CAR CLUBS IN L.A. REALLY SET SOME TRENDS. AND THEY STILL HAVE THE HIGH STANDARD CARS TODAY.
IT WAS A FUN TIME.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SOMEONE MIGHT NEED THIS.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110698186837&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey phill 
where are your updates?
you are still putting in work right?



this year should be a good picnic for the "GLASSHOUSE" family 
we should take a cruise before or after the picnic around town if we get a good turn out


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


> looking to see if any of you brothers know about a website! looking for some weather stripping? thanks


soft seal?

edit:soffseal???, soff seal.. something like that.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> THANKS FOR THE PROPS!,
> WE DIDN`T KNOW SHIT,
> THAT`S WHAT WE HAD TO RUN , BUT I HAD ALOT OF THEM 69/70`S HAD A FEW OF THEM, MY OL` 72 IMPALA, 1st CAR I RAN FLAKED, AND JUICED. NOTHING BUT BIG CARS.
> JUST LOOK AT THE OLD LOWRIDER MAGAZINES,,,,,NOTHING BUT OLD BOMBS, AND 74 THRU 76 CARS.
> ...


I'm gonna have to slide thru there and check it out


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

pepes21 said:


> hey phill
> where are your updates?
> you are still putting in work right?
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> THANKS FOR THE PROPS!,
> WE DIDN`T KNOW SHIT,
> THAT`S WHAT WE HAD TO RUN , BUT I HAD ALOT OF THEM 69/70`S HAD A FEW OF THEM, MY OL` 72 IMPALA, 1st CAR I RAN FLAKED, AND JUICED. NOTHING BUT BIG CARS.
> JUST LOOK AT THE OLD LOWRIDER MAGAZINES,,,,,NOTHING BUT OLD BOMBS, AND 74 THRU 76 CARS.
> ...


:thumbsup:THOSE WERE THE DAYS HOMIE


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

My95Fleety said:


>


badass!! now thats pinstriping done right... really complements the car


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

Looking for a interior guy in *Vancouver BC* or *Washington State *any recommendations?


----------



## showlows76 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dont take me wrong homie. I probadly forgot to mention i also have a motor. My ??? was from wat years and models can i use a "driveline"???? I been told to use any from impala or caprice from 71 - 76. But wen I go to different junk yards dey tell me impala and caprice used different drivelines???? All i want to do is to drive my house, somebody help..:x:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Flips Monte said:


> These fools want a name for a car badly...a '72 was and is just that...a '72. Didn't matterwhat model...a '69 is a '69...a '70 is a '70 all day long. Get over it...they are not houses...no matter how similar they are...I still want a '72 (don't care for '71's or '73's) and when I do get one what I wont do is call it a Glasshouse....ill refer to it as a '72.


yea they do, and i can't agree w you more on what they are... even though your not likin 73's...hehehe... its all good homie... 71 thru 76 are all bad ass rides, well 71 thru 73 if they are customs and convertibles but thatr's just my opinion....


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

After four years the first good starts. 
Front yard boogie.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFxxT3J51ZQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MIEbphGF0A


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

MikeS said:


> After four years the first good starts.
> Front yard boogie.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

killing it up in Europe 


good work brother.....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

showlows76 said:


> Dont take me wrong homie. I probadly forgot to mention i also have a motor. My ??? was from wat years and models can i use a "driveline"???? I been told to use any from impala or caprice from 71 - 76. But wen I go to different junk yards dey tell me impala and caprice used different drivelines???? All i want to do is to drive my house, somebody help..:x:


71-76 impala and Caprice are all the same. Just the yokes r different depending on if u got a th400 or th350 trans


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MikeS said:


> After four years the first good starts.
> Front yard boogie.


nice stuff man.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MikeS said:


> After four years the first good starts.
> Front yard boogie.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

socapots said:


> soft seal?
> 
> edit:soffseal???, soff seal.. something like that.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

socapots said:


> soft seal?
> 
> edit:soffseal???, soff seal.. something like that.


Thanks a lot bRO! found everything i need!!!!


----------



## showlows76 (Aug 10, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> 71-76 impala and Caprice are all the same. Just the yokes r different depending on if u got a th400 or th350 trans


Thanks homie dats all I needed to know for now.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

cheloRO75 said:


> Thanks a lot bRO! found everything i need!!!!


Hook a brotha up with a link then!! :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

showlows76 said:


> Thanks homie dats all I needed to know for now.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Lemme know if I need to gift wrap u one :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

How i spent my day  lemme know if the link works

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...s/jj173/seattle206boy/VID_20110612_162254.mp4


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> How i spent my day  lemme know if the link works
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/playe...s/jj173/seattle206boy/VID_20110612_162254.mp4


"Somebody stole the weed-wacker" :roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> "Somebody stole the weed-wacker" :roflmao:


Damn crackheads!!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Looks to be a solid 74, I'm sure it'll keep ya busy!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> How i spent my day  lemme know if the link works
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/playe...s/jj173/seattle206boy/VID_20110612_162254.mp4


 Kool sound affects


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Kool sound affects


Lol someone texted me during the video!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

socapots said:


> soft seal?
> 
> edit:soffseal???, soff seal.. something like that.





heartofthacity said:


> Hook a brotha up with a link then!! :thumbsup:


here u go http://www.soffseal.com/store/main.aspx now hook a brother up with them plates i ask you about last week!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

if anyone needs body mounts check this link out!! http://www.thepartsplaceinc.com/home.asp


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

ttt for the real glasshouse riders


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

cheloRO75 said:


> here u go http://www.soffseal.com/store/main.aspx now hook a brother up with them plates i ask you about last week!!!


Pm me everything u need and ill see what I can knock out today. I'm gonna be pulling parts all day.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> ttt for the real glasshouse riders


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

EBAY ITEM #320714247797, CK IT OUT!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ALOT NICE CARS ON FLEABAY!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> WAZUP GLASSHOUSE HOMIES I KNOW THERES HOMIES ON HERE THAT HAVE HAD MORE THEN ONE GLASSHOUSE LETS COUNT EM DOWN ILL START IT OFF
> 
> 1.POMONA RIDER
> 2 75 CAPRICES
> 1 74 CAPRICE MY DAD ALSO HAD A 74 CAPRICE AND A 75 CAPRICE..


MY FIRST A 76 IMPALA









MY SECOND A 75' CAPRICE 









MY THIRD A 75' CAPRICE RAGHOUSE THAT IM WORKING ON NOW.


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: I'll join u guys soon :worship:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

Damn so that baby blue 75 was yours ? Nice ride ! I bought that magazine just so i could see that Caprice over and over again ! Haaahaaa !


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

SlickDD75 said:


> MY FIRST A 76 IMPALA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn so that 75 was yours ? Nice ride ! I bought that magazine just so i could look at that Caprice over and over again ! Haaahaaa !:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SlickDD75 said:


> MY FIRST A 76 IMPALA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hows that double hump crossmember firme63??


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Can't say I've seen this done before?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that made my stomach hurt.....

WTF is wrong with people


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> that made my stomach hurt.....
> 
> WTF is wrong with people


I just threw up all over my phone


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> that made my stomach hurt.....
> 
> WTF is wrong with people


 lol. I actually didn't even notice it the first time I seen the pic a week ago..


heartofthacity said:


> I just threw up all over my phone


 "ddrrrrrroooiiiidddd"


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 0 guests)


JustCruisin
harborareaPhil
heartofthacity
MR.59
SANTO_DIABLO

GLASSHOMIES...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what up bro.....
:nicoderm:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Planned out the sound system for the G-House today with my "electronics wizard" homie.. It's gonna be rockin! 

"If the HOUSE is a rockin, don't bother knockin.. if the HOUSE is a rockin, don't bother c'mon in"...:yes::run:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> lol. I actually didn't even notice it the first time I seen the pic a week ago..
> 
> "ddrrrrrroooiiiidddd"


Shuddup!! :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anybody else have a screen in front of their radiator?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC...SAN DIEGO...


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> Planned out the sound system for the G-House today with my "electronics wizard" homie.. It's gonna be rockin!
> 
> "If the HOUSE is a rockin, don't bother knockin.. if the HOUSE is a rockin, don't bother c'mon in"...:yes::run:


I just finished building kick pods for my 75..I'd say there a must if want really great sound in a G HOUSE..


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> MEMBERS ONLY.CC...SAN DIEGO...


:thumbsup:....Got any pics of the trunk?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

$ 68 $ said:


> :thumbsup:....Got any pics of the trunk?


SORRY BRO.. I DONT


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Amahury760 said:


> MEMBERS ONLY.CC...SAN DIEGO...


Billet grille  I got skirts and rocker trim if he wants em too...and wheel well trim coming


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

$ 68 $ said:


> I just finished building kick pods for my 75..I'd say there a must if want really great sound in a G HOUSE..


 That's on the list! We were discussing component sets to put in the kick panels.. did you have any problem with the Hood release lever getting in the way? Post em up when you put em in the car..


----------



## sexydeidrenehring11 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone
I'm new to This forum
it is great to join this Forum, hope i'm welcome in


----------



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> lol. I actually didn't even notice it the first time I seen the pic a week ago..
> 
> "ddrrrrrroooiiiidddd"


what is it? i dont see anything?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Dammm he beat me to it, bring the GM together


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Does anybody else have a screen in front of their radiator?


man those aren't factory oldtimes used to put that shit in fron of the radiators so it wouldn't get all filled up and nasty w bugs, my 76 cutty had it too and i got ride of it....


FLEETWOOD87 said:


> what is it? i dont see anything?


your kidding right, you must be new to the glasshouses jst like you are to LiL.... the castle grill homie, the castle grill... :barf::barf::barf::banghead::buttkick:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Flips Monte said:


> These fools want a name for a car badly...a '72 was and is just that...a '72. Didn't matterwhat model...a '69 is a '69...a '70 is a '70 all day long. Get over it...they are not houses...no matter how similar they are...I still want a '72 (don't care for '71's or '73's) and when I do get one what I wont do is call it a Glasshouse....ill refer to it as a '72.


 that's not entirely true flip..
71-73 were in a class all there own, back in day if you could afford one? (hear in so cal) alot of people's parents worked at the two 
GM Plants.... southgate or Van Nuy's. so with mom or dad cosigning, some fools were lucky enough to lowride these cars right off of 
the show room floor straight to the rim shop... then they had to put on the doughnut steering before thinking about the hydraulics..
71-73 totally have burned there spot in the movement,,, and there nick name has stood the test of time... (they are the first of what we
called) BIG CHEVEYS.... DONT let anyone try to tell you other wise!



heartofthacity said:


> Mee too!! :cheesy: :cheesy: GM was really on its shit back then!! We didn't need no cookie-cutter, egg-shaped, "I get no pussy whatsoever", nerd mobiles that park themselves, like the shit I park next to nowadays @ Walmart :barf::burn::guns::uh: We used to buy cars that looked good and made us feel good when we hit the go pedal, even if we were only going two miles an hour uffin: back when parking spaces were made to fit actual cars and not those Fischer Price-looking-Oh my God if i get hit in this-coffin on wheels- so-called "smart cars!!" Back when u bought a fully loaded big block Caprice because u were more concerned with "smiles per gallons" than miles per gallons. Now, I was born 9 years after the last glasshouses rolled off the assembly lines for '76 but why is it that I feel like I miss the good 'ol days, even though I wasn't around back then?? I'm telling u, I saw a lotus the other day, a lambo the other week and some fancy new Ferrari today and none of them got a second look from me  but when I saw that old white dude and his wife riding with the top down in a triple white 75 raghouse on 15" torque thrusts today, I damn near broke my neck and ran a red light just to get close enough to smell those 87 octane fumes coming from that dual exhaust :sprint: some people just don't get "it" but believe me, I get "it" x74+75+76!! And I admire guys like Mr. 59 who were blessed enough to have been there from day one and will be around long after these bandwagon jumpers have moved onto the next "BIG" thing. With all that being said, all the tru GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE and our cousins the 71-73 impala/caprice rider's, I salute u!!! :h5:


 The preacher asked? can we get an Amen!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> Planned out the sound system for the G-House today with my "electronics wizard" homie.. It's gonna be rockin!
> 
> "If the HOUSE is a rockin, don't bother knockin.. if the HOUSE is a rockin, don't bother c'mon in if you a female"...:yes::run:


fixed it


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

amen


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

BIG BOY IS COMING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHA YA MERO ALMOST THERE


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Nice!!!!


o yeah homie i forgot to tell you i got it ! thanks alot homie , let me know when you come up with another one ! i need one for my 75 raghouse !


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Hows that double hump crossmember firme63??


o yeah homie , i forgot to tell i got it ! thanks again ! let me know when u get another one ! i need one for my 75 raghouse !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> WAZUP GLASSHOUSE HOMIES I KNOW THERES HOMIES ON HERE THAT HAVE HAD MORE THEN ONE GLASSHOUSE LETS COUNT EM DOWN ILL START IT OFF
> 
> 1.POMONA RIDER
> 2 75 CAPRICES
> 1 74 CAPRICE MY DAD ALSO HAD A 74 CAPRICE AND A 75 CAPRICE..



































































THIS STILL HURTS EVERYTIME i THINK ABOUT IT... i AM NEVER TURNING MY BACK ON A CAR WHILE ITS IN THE PAINT SHOP AGAIN...
NEVER LET ANYBODY TAKE OFF ANY PIECE'S OF YOUR CAR? UNLESS YOU HAVE A GUARANTEE THAT HE CAN AND WILL PUT IT BACK... I DROVE A COMPLETE RUNNING CAR TO THE PAINT SHOP.. OVER A YEAR LATER i HAD TO FLATBED AN UN-RUNNING PARTS CAR. BACK TO MY HOUSE...
















THATS WHY THIS GOT THE 1-DAY PAINT TREATMENT... AND DID NOT HAVE THE MONEY OR A HOLE YEAR TO WAIT AROUND AND BABY SIT A PAINTER AND HOPE AND PREY THAT I WOULD ALL MY PIECE'S IF AND WHEN THE CAR EVER GOT FINISHED?
I LOVE THIS CAR.. BUT i AM SICK TO DEATH OVER THE FUCK UPS i DID WITH MY FIRST 
GLASSHOUSE...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sexydeidrenehring11 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I'm new to This forum
> it is great to join this Forum, hope i'm welcome in


Sup :wave: your pics didn't post try photobucket


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

firme63ragtop said:


> o yeah homie i forgot to tell you i got it ! thanks alot homie , let me know when you come up with another one ! i need one for my 75 raghouse !


I got two more  just gotta pull em lol


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> fixed it


 Fa sho..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

[IMG said:


> http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/IMG00451-2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya man! The same thing happened to my '71 Chevelle back in '07. Its just been sitting under a tarp ever since  I can't even bare to see it like that, and I'm scared to lift the tarp up and look it in the headlights because it might spit a piston at me


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

$ 68 $ said:


> I just finished building kick pods for my 75..I'd say there a must if want really great sound in a G HOUSE..


stop kicking them, and you should be ok


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

will post pics later but if anyone is interested I have a set of nice powdercoated black hood hindges a set of kick panels with pass trash bucket and some seat trim for sale...

time to start clearing out the extra stuff


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> will post pics later but if anyone is interested I have a set of nice powdercoated black hood hindges a set of kick panels with pass trash bucket and some seat trim for sale...
> 
> time to start clearing out the extra stuff


I've never seen the passenger trash bucket, post that! :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw this parked in town today. Has a tilt column and not many other options... it does have the side trim I know a lot of people are looking for, for the right price I might be inclined to go borrow it off the car :naughty:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lol that's the side trim you can buy at the auto paint supply

wait you've never seen the trash can?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Saw this parked in town today. Has a tilt column and not many other options... it does have the side trim I know a lot of people are looking for, for the right price I might be inclined to go borrow it off the car :naughty:


 Hey, that's my car!!








I see you left em a note..


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SlickDD75 said:


> MY FIRST A 76 IMPALA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:worship::worship:


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

MY SECOND CANTFIND PICTURES OF MY FIRST:dunno:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

looks good man.


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

THANKS:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Saw this parked in town today. Has a tilt column and not many other options... it does have the side trim I know a lot of people are looking for, for the right price I might be inclined to go borrow it off the car :naughty:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

aftermarket trims..... they held up very well though


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Hey, that's my car!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure did lol!! Maybe I can rescue it


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> lol that's the side trim you can buy at the auto paint supply
> 
> wait you've never seen the trash can?


Is it really? Hmm good to know. I don't think I've ever seen the trash can?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> aftermarket trims..... they held up very well though


They look better than no trim IMO. But nothing beats og. Oh and my Caprice is in my boys garage right now getting the rear end and driveline swapped  luckily I didn't trash my trans in the process. My passenger side rocker trim got beat the hell up some how :dunno: I blame the tow truck driver!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Is it really? Hmm good to know. I don't think I've ever seen the trash can?


I'll post a pic in the morning... yea I've got a couple of them I'm surprised you havnt found a bunch with all the cars you've gone through....


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

U never see em' swangin! Looks fuckin tight!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

could you post that up on youtube, would be great!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

firme63ragtop said:


> Damn so that 75 was yours ? Nice ride ! I bought that magazine just so i could look at that Caprice over and over again ! Haaahaaa !:thumbsup:





heartofthacity said:


> Nice!!!!





BLUE OWL said:


> :worship::worship:


THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Has someone a set of sport mirrors for my '76 Impala, and a set of rear lights I currently have a Caprice set but I decided to use the original rear lights and from there on make a custom rear.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MikeS said:


> could you post that up on youtube, would be great!


 I'm not hip to the youtube scene.. I'm still rockin a 6.0 megapixel digital camera and the same cell phone I bought in 2006..
There was another HOUSE in that episode, Black 76 w/white Landau swangin sideways curb swervin.. you can heard the whine of the noisy timing gears, must've had the motor built..


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

daamn!  wish you could post vid


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

x2

sounds like good fun.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> THIS STILL HURTS EVERYTIME i THINK ABOUT IT... i AM NEVER TURNING MY BACK ON A CAR WHILE ITS IN THE PAINT SHOP AGAIN...
> NEVER LET ANYBODY TAKE OFF ANY PIECE'S OF YOUR CAR? UNLESS YOU HAVE A GUARANTEE THAT HE CAN AND WILL PUT IT BACK... I DROVE A COMPLETE RUNNING CAR TO THE PAINT SHOP.. OVER A YEAR LATER i HAD TO FLATBED AN UN-RUNNING PARTS CAR. BACK TO MY HOUSE...
> 
> 
> ...


so your current car has a 1 day paint job on it?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

oops


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> SOMEONE MIGHT NEED THIS.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0698186837&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


here`s the right one!
theres are on fleabay
this trim looks closer to the original, for all the guys on a budget


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

Im lookn for front wheel well trims n trim for half top for a 76.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MikeS said:


> Has someone a set of sport mirrors for my '76 Impala, and a set of rear lights I currently have a Caprice set but I decided to use the original rear lights and from there on make a custom rear.


:wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Got me a split bench today


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

And my Caprice is on the lift at my buddies house getting the rear end and driveline swapped


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> I'll post a pic in the morning... yea I've got a couple of them I'm surprised you havnt found a bunch with all the cars you've gone through....


maybe they just tossed the trash out the window?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> maybe they just tossed the trash out the window?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> maybe they just tossed the trash out the window?


:rofl:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)




----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave::wave:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl:


wuz up homie


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Bout to join the glasshouse team bout to trade my luxary sport for a big boi chevy so I will be asking a lot of questions and looking for help


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> wuz up homie


Yo yo...Hows tha '74??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

86bluemcLS said:


> Bout to join the glasshouse team bout to trade my luxary sport for a big boi chevy so I will be asking a lot of questions and looking for help


Welcome homie!! I got some skirts and trim for u when you're ready


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> i just put my window trim there the cheap one but they work for now but its getting there man i hope i got ready for the super show on oct


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

jaimef702 said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > i just put my window trim there the cheap one but they work for now but its getting there man i hope i got ready for the super show an oct
> ...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Took the *Impala* script off the fenders today, each one held on with 3 nuts.. they really didn't want those things flying off! 
Also, gave the engine bay a bath..  It had been awhile! Just need to hit the air cleaner and rad support with some black paint..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

here we go.... no throwing trash out the window

$40... whoever wants it


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Took the *Impala* script off the fenders today, each one held on with 3 nuts.. they really didn't want those things flying off!
> Also, gave the engine bay a bath..  It had been awhile! Just need to hit the air cleaner and rad support with some black paint..


Sounds like progress :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Sounds like progress :thumbsup:


 :yes: Just need to remove the wheelwell trims and I can start stripping the fenders to bare metal.. my suspicions were confirmed today when I removed the passenger side fender emblem, some old residue was painted over.. I could tell when I went to buy the car that the fender was shinier and had more orange peel than the rest of the car.. seller had no idea..

I wonder why that fender was repainted, but I guess I'll find out!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> here we go.... no throwing trash out the window
> 
> $40... whoever wants it


 just got off the phone with the transporter, said hes heading to new mexico, then here sometime sunday to unload it!!!:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice nice nice


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

thatz wazup homie glasshouses to the top


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

weto said:


> Oscar Segura's update.....
> 
> Orange County Edition 75 Rag, will be out soon....



Thanks goes out to Peter Tapia at Anaheim Plating for taking car of all the chrome...

http://www.anaheimplating.com/


*Anaheim Plating & Polishing, Inc.*


*Specializing in all Suspension and Engine Parts.*


Anaheim Plating & Polishing, Inc.
928 E. South St.
Anaheim, Ca 92805
Pete Tapia 
Service Manager
Contact Numbers:
Service: (714) 776-3597
Fax: (714) 776-4273
Direct Number for Emergency Chroming or Polishing: (714) 391-5133


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> :yes: Just need to remove the wheelwell trims and I can start stripping the fenders to bare metal.. my suspicions were confirmed today when I removed the passenger side fender emblem, some old residue was painted over.. I could tell when I went to buy the car that the fender was shinier and had more orange peel than the rest of the car.. seller had no idea..
> 
> I wonder why that fender was repainted, but I guess I'll find out!


Hopefully it didn't get crunched and smothered in bondo hno:hno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

props on the orange rag...

mutherfucker is siiiiick


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Hopefully it didn't get crunched and smothered in bondo hno:hno:


 :shh: hmm.. the first week I bought it I was driving it to work at 6 in the morning , a deer ran into the driver's fender.. 
wasn't tripping (cuz at the time I was planning the 76' Caprice clip swap), but luckily it didn't do anything.. just some hair was stuck in the fender trim.. other than the 1/4 panel rot under the vinyl top, it's been a real solid unmolested car..

*update* got the fender trims off and painted the air cleaner.. lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

weto said:


> Thanks goes out to Peter Tapia at Anaheim Plating for taking car of all the chrome...
> 
> http://www.anaheimplating.com/
> 
> ...


Nice top cover


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

weto said:


> Thanks goes out to Peter Tapia at Anaheim Plating for taking car of all the chrome...
> 
> http://www.anaheimplating.com/
> 
> ...


sweet ride


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

weto said:


> Thanks goes out to Peter Tapia at Anaheim Plating for taking car of all the chrome...
> 
> http://www.anaheimplating.com/
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

harborareaPhil

need your help bro. im in the process of running my brake and gas lines .. seeing if you can take a pic of your rear axle and up by the porportioning valve or give me any info thanks.. need to see a better mock up if you know what i mean.... ii figure your the right guy for the job!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

weto said:


> Thanks goes out to Peter Tapia at Anaheim Plating for taking car of all the chrome...
> 
> http://www.anaheimplating.com/
> 
> ...


CLEAN RAG HOMIE:worship:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Sup empire :wave: I know u can't wait til the truck pulls up tomorrow


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Sup empire :wave: I know u can't wait til the truck pulls up tomorrow


  yup!!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

cheloRO75 said:


> harborareaPhil
> 
> need your help bro. im in the process of running my brake and gas lines .. seeing if you can take a pic of your rear axle and up by the porportioning valve or give me any info thanks.. need to see a better mock up if you know what i mean.... ii figure your the right guy for the job!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

$ 68 $ said:


>


Whats up man?
Hows the West Coast?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

weto said:


>


thats wicked man.
Love the color comobs


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave:


Yes! Would like to buy that! 
Are the light units atached to the licence plate holder?


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Beautifull !!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HAPPY FATHERSDAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

*HAPPY FATHERS DAY GLASSHOUSE FEST!!*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MikeS said:


> Yes! Would like to buy that!
> Are the light units atached to the licence plate holder?


Just attached by bolts


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY!!


x2....sup brother... that transporter show up yet


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ok here we go pulled the sheets off a took a couple pics of the lines


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

driver side


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pass side


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hope these help


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> x2....sup brother... that transporter show up yet


 :nosad: LEFT ME A MESSAGE, SAID HE IS RUNNING BEHIND AND HE WILL BE HERE TOMORROW AROUND NOON


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> hope these help


 LOOKING REAL NICE BROTHER!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> driver side





harborareaPhil said:


> pass side





harborareaPhil said:


> hope these help


:worship::worship::worship::worship:
thanks a lot bro . i appreciated... this is really gonna get me going...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> LOOKING REAL NICE BROTHER!!!:thumbsup:


X75


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :nosad: LEFT ME A MESSAGE, SAID HE IS RUNNING BEHIND AND HE WILL BE HERE TOMORROW AROUND NOON


That ain't right!!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Ruocco said:


> That thing looks hella mean all t'd up!! Very SICK!!
> 
> :biggrin:


This look like what ima get I see different glasshouse same year as my 75 but the front clips are different bt atleast I'm upgrading gett'N out my luxary sport to get a glasshouse


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> That ain't right!!


Do you have a hood release handle if so how shipped to 92225


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> That ain't right!!


Do you have a hood release handle if so how shipped to 92225


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Do you have a hood release handle if so how shipped to 92225


I got the whole hood cable with handle around here somewhere. Its hard to get just the handle off but u can try lol


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

What's the best thing to do with a glasshouse wrap da frame fully or partial? Ima put titanium under it and also I want my car to look clean or as u guys say cute but not a bitch she will swang when it come down to a fight hopefully if everythin goes good ill have this glasshouse finished for the super show in vegas just paint interior and rims I got the draulics and I can paint cars lol so less money thank god so look out for the banana house in vegas driving all the way there and back


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> That ain't right!!


 :nosad: OH WELL, ILL GET SOME PICS TOMORROW WHEN HE DROPS IT OFF:inout:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay I accidentally cleared my whole inbox so if anybody hit me with parts request please send em again :wave:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> HAPPY FATHERSDAY!!!!!!!!!!


like he said.
hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


>


HAHA. 
nice


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> ok here we go pulled the sheets off a took a couple pics of the lines


frame is looking wicked man.


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

*moved*

moved


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Not a GHouse, but I found this picture hilarious!! Here I was crying over a lil' rust on my 1/4s..


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

tjones said:


> 2 sets of the paradise boots for sale no shipping just picked up today [ics coming if need be also the origianl factory dash pad in the gm box and 1 75 caprice 2 dr ht parting out complete car coming


ANY PIC'S ON THEM PARADISE BOOTS?


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

working on posting the pics trying to figure it out


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

86bluemcLS said:


> This look like what ima get I see different glasshouse same year as my 75 but the front clips are different bt atleast I'm upgrading gett'N out my luxary sport to get a glasshouse


Good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :nosad: OH WELL, ILL GET SOME PICS TOMORROW WHEN HE DROPS IT OFF:inout:


Please do :cheesy:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Not a GHouse, but I found this picture hilarious!! Here I was crying over a lil' rust on my 1/4s..


Yea thats what I said when it rolled into my boys house over the weekend. I snapped some pics and then had to sit in it cuz I could've believe I was bitchin' about the rust in my black 74 :uh: I looked up and saw the clouds and just started cracking up like "damn damn damn" :roflmao: I've never seen a top so killed! It must've sat upside down in a salt water river or something cuz the rest of the body is solid :dunno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

tjones said:


> working on posting the pics trying to figure it out


Tight! What's the ticket? And be nice:happysad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


I love 74s :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> hope these help


DAMM PHIL! GM BACK IN THE 70'S.... GOOD STUFF HOMIE..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


>


THE LAY THAT STARTED THE ADDICTION!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> DAMM PHIL! GM BACK IN THE 70'S.... GOOD STUFF HOMIE..


thanks markie....yes slowly but surely.....


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

sean_2009 said:


>


 :0:0:wow::wow::yes::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


this ones listed 4 sale on here


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

No..not the same car....:nono:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I got the whole hood cable with handle around here somewhere. Its hard to get just the handle off but u can try lol


How much?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

tjones said:


> 2 sets of the paradise boots for sale no shipping just picked up today [ics coming if need be also the origianl factory dash pad in the gm box and 1 75 caprice 2 dr ht parting out complete car coming


WHAT'S THE TICKET ON ONE OF THESE tjones?


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> aftermarket trims..... they held up very well though


This car was the shit...first seen it in fullerton years back


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

TJONEs.....Need dash pad and whats the ticket on the parade boots?



BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

TJONEs.....whats the price for the dash pad and parade boot
?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> thanks markie....yes slowly but surely.....


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

just rolled her off the transporter!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

pics


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> pics


 workin on it rt now, i aint good with the whole picture thing


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats to invisible empire....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> congrats to invisible empire....


 THANKS FOR GETTING THAT PIC ON FOR ME BROTHER!!! JUST ROLLED HER AROUND THE BLOCK DIRTY AS FUCK TOO, LOL!!


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

ALL OG 74 CAPRICEANY MORE PICS???


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> congrats to invisible empire....


nnniiiiicccccceeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> nnniiiiicccccceeeeeee!!!!!!!!


 SHE NEEDS A LITTLE TLC HERE AND THERE, BUT A REALLY NICE 74


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> ALL OG 74 CAPRICEANY MORE PICS???


 LOTS BUT I SUCK AT LOADING THEM ON!!!!


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

SEND EM TO MY EMAIL BRO ILL LOAD EM


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> congrats to invisible empire....


 REMOTE PASSENGER MIRROR TOO BROTHER!!:h5:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

So thinking of pin & silver mayb gold leafin my frame what u guys think not tryin to go show but u never kno


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> REMOTE PASSENGER MIRROR TOO BROTHER!!:h5:


He'll yah I need some of those 
so how many GHOUSES is this for u ??


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

dannyp said:


> He'll yah I need some of those
> so how many GHOUSES is this for u ??


THIS IS #31


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

dannyp said:


> So thinking of pin & silver mayb gold leafin my frame what u guys think not tryin to go show but u never kno


 DO IT, ITS APART ANYWAY RIGHT??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> REMOTE PASSENGER MIRROR TOO BROTHER!!:h5:


Hubba Hubba :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> THIS IS #31


Damn!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn!!!!


 YOU GET THEM EMAILS??


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn!!!!


A thanks for the mirror hommie, got it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

TX-Klique said:


> A thanks for the mirror hommie, got it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Good :thumbsup: I was gonna hit u up today or tomorrow to double check


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> YOU GET THEM EMAILS??


Yup! U should use photobucket to post pics, it's super easy :biggrin: they even have a mobile app


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> SHE NEEDS A LITTLE TLC HERE AND THERE, BUT A REALLY NICE 74


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

to harborareaPhil and heartofthacity do any of you guys have any extra Body mounts i misplaced a couple :banghead: if so lmk thanks!!!


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Good :thumbsup: I was gonna hit u up today or tomorrow to double check


yea got it man thanks, i also need some front fender well moldings if u have any??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

cheloRO75 said:


> to harborareaPhil and heartofthacity do any of you guys have any extra Body mounts i misplaced a couple :banghead: if so lmk thanks!!!



I'll check I got some extra


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

harborareaPhil to rescue once again!!! if you could do me that favor bro it would really help me out! plus its one less headache


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

cheloRO75 said:


> harborareaPhil to rescue once again!!! if you could do me that favor bro it would really help me out! plus its one less headache


 HE NEEDS A CAPE!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Yup! U should use photobucket to post pics, it's super easy :biggrin: they even have a mobile app


 ILL GET ON THAT, THANKS!


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

hello


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

pleasure to meet everybody. if I can figure out how to post pictures of my car, I'll start posting them. I'm a solo rider from Sacramento and just looking for some friends here on lil.


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

heres a shot of the rear/side shot. rear axle is stock but has been rebuilt and everthing new. I had my gear ratio changed from the stock 2:73 to a 2:21, Strange inner axles (shortened), new red polyurathane bushing and the rear end has been shortened a total of 4".


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> THIS IS #31


MUCH PROPS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Seven said:


> heres a shot of the rear/side shot. rear axle is stock but has been rebuilt and everthing new. I had my gear ratio changed from the stock 2:73 to a 2:21, Strange inner axles (shortened), new red polyurathane bushing and the rear end has been shortened a total of 4".
> View attachment 326576


:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Seven said:


> heres a shot of the rear/side shot. rear axle is stock but has been rebuilt and everthing new. I had my gear ratio changed from the stock 2:73 to a 2:21, Strange inner axles (shortened), new red polyurathane bushing and the rear end has been shortened a total of 4".
> View attachment 326576


 :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> MUCH PROPS HOMIE:thumbsup:


 thanks man!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ni1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

cheloRO75 said:


> to harborareaPhil and heartofthacity do any of you guys have any extra Body mounts i misplaced a couple :banghead: if so lmk thanks!!!


I don't, sorry. I wonder if they'd be the same as earlier Impalas or other Chevy's?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

cheloRO75 said:


> harborareaPhil to rescue once again!!! if you could do me that favor bro it would really help me out! plus its one less headache


Gotta love the ghouse fam :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Seven said:


> pleasure to meet everybody. if I can figure out how to post pictures of my car, I'll start posting them. I'm a solo rider from Sacramento and just looking for some friends here on lil.
> View attachment 326575


Photobucket!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok guys I might've lost my mind today lol... I turned down the wrong street and saw this 76 Caprice wagon off in the distance so I rolled up on it.... Long story short, I bought it lmao! I had been halfway joking with my boy about getting a Wagon a couple months ago and I told him it'd have to be a 76 Caprice, only for me to consider it. This one is from Oregon and has only 55k on the original 400! The interior is mint and even has a perfect dash, tilt column with working cruise control, power doors and tailgate, 12 bolt posi and perfect fillers :wow::wow: and I got it for only $500!!! Its 100% complete and runs like a dream and just needs a wipe down and pressure wash. Whatdoyathink guys? This is a suuuper GLASSHOUSE :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Ok guys I might've lost my mind today lol... I turned down the wrong street and saw this 76 Caprice wagon off in the distance so I rolled up on it.... Long story short, I bought it lmao! I had been halfway joking with my boy about getting a Wagon a couple months ago and I told him it'd have to be a 76 Caprice, only for me to consider it. This one is from Oregon and has only 55k on the original 400! The interior is mint and even has a perfect dash, tilt column with working cruise control, power doors and tailgate, 12 bolt posi and perfect fillers :wow::wow: and I got it for only $500!!! Its 100% complete and runs like a dream and just needs a wipe down and pressure wash. Whatdoyathink guys? This is a suuuper GLASSHOUSE :roflmao::roflmao:


 right on!! sell me that trash container!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Ok guys I might've lost my mind today lol... I turned down the wrong street and saw this 76 Caprice wagon off in the distance so I rolled up on it.... Long story short, I bought it lmao! I had been halfway joking with my boy about getting a Wagon a couple months ago and I told him it'd have to be a 76 Caprice, only for me to consider it. This one is from Oregon and has only 55k on the original 400! The interior is mint and even has a perfect dash, tilt column with working cruise control, power doors and tailgate, 12 bolt posi and perfect fillers :wow::wow: and I got it for only $500!!! Its 100% complete and runs like a dream and just needs a wipe down and pressure wash. Whatdoyathink guys? This is a suuuper GLASSHOUSE :roflmao::roflmao:


that wagon is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad ass!!!! way nicer than one that was on ebay about 3 weeks ago thats was rusted out and butchered up for 7k!!! lmao!! congrats man, nice come up!!


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Ok guys I might've lost my mind today lol... I turned down the wrong street and saw this 76 Caprice wagon off in the distance so I rolled up on it.... Long story short, I bought it lmao! I had been halfway joking with my boy about getting a Wagon a couple months ago and I told him it'd have to be a 76 Caprice, only for me to consider it. This one is from Oregon and has only 55k on the original 400! The interior is mint and even has a perfect dash, tilt column with working cruise control, power doors and tailgate, 12 bolt posi and perfect fillers :wow::wow: and I got it for only $500!!! Its 100% complete and runs like a dream and just needs a wipe down and pressure wash. Whatdoyathink guys? This is a suuuper GLASSHOUSE :roflmao::roflmao:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Ok guys I might've lost my mind today lol... I turned down the wrong street and saw this 76 Caprice wagon off in the distance so I rolled up on it.... Long story short, I bought it lmao! I had been halfway joking with my boy about getting a Wagon a couple months ago and I told him it'd have to be a 76 Caprice, only for me to consider it. This one is from Oregon and has only 55k on the original 400! The interior is mint and even has a perfect dash, tilt column with working cruise control, power doors and tailgate, 12 bolt posi and perfect fillers :wow::wow: and I got it for only $500!!! Its 100% complete and runs like a dream and just needs a wipe down and pressure wash. Whatdoyathink guys? This is a suuuper GLASSHOUSE :roflmao::roflmao:


 $500?!! Look at that dash! Super clean interior! I like how the rear window rolls up into the roof...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Ok guys I might've lost my mind today lol... I turned down the wrong street and saw this 76 Caprice wagon off in the distance so I rolled up on it.... Long story short, I bought it lmao! I had been halfway joking with my boy about getting a Wagon a couple months ago and I told him it'd have to be a 76 Caprice, only for me to consider it. This one is from Oregon and has only 55k on the original 400! The interior is mint and even has a perfect dash, tilt column with working cruise control, power doors and tailgate, 12 bolt posi and perfect fillers :wow::wow: and I got it for only $500!!! Its 100% complete and runs like a dream and just needs a wipe down and pressure wash. Whatdoyathink guys? This is a suuuper GLASSHOUSE :roflmao::roflmao:


time for a road trip! on 13`s


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Seven said:


> pleasure to meet everybody. if I can figure out how to post pictures of my car, I'll start posting them. I'm a solo rider from Sacramento and just looking for some friends here on lil.
> View attachment 326575


 Nice ride homie.. did changing the gears give it a better highway idle on the 13"s?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> time for a road trip! on 13`s


 "We're going to Wally World!"


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea thats what I said when it rolled into my boys house over the weekend. I snapped some pics and then had to sit in it cuz I could've believe I was bitchin' about the rust in my black 74 :uh: I looked up and saw the clouds and just started cracking up like "damn damn damn" :roflmao: I've never seen a top so killed! It must've sat upside down in a salt water river or something cuz the rest of the body is solid :dunno:


gotta love the vynil tops. haha


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> "We're going to Wally World!"


Lol...the family truckster


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> THIS IS #31


thats wicked man
and a good looking 74 too.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Seven said:


> pleasure to meet everybody. if I can figure out how to post pictures of my car, I'll start posting them. I'm a solo rider from Sacramento and just looking for some friends here on lil.
> View attachment 326575


cool looking ride man.
welcome to layitlow. lotta good folks.. and alota jackasses too. lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> "We're going to Wally World!"


HAHAHAHA
classic


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Ok guys I might've lost my mind today lol... I turned down the wrong street and saw this 76 Caprice wagon off in the distance so I rolled up on it.... Long story short, I bought it lmao! I had been halfway joking with my boy about getting a Wagon a couple months ago and I told him it'd have to be a 76 Caprice, only for me to consider it. This one is from Oregon and has only 55k on the original 400! The interior is mint and even has a perfect dash, tilt column with working cruise control, power doors and tailgate, 12 bolt posi and perfect fillers :wow::wow: and I got it for only $500!!! Its 100% complete and runs like a dream and just needs a wipe down and pressure wash. Whatdoyathink guys? This is a suuuper GLASSHOUSE :roflmao::roflmao:


 you came up... I remember when $500 could barely get you a 76 clip.. fuck look at that clean dashboard!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Ok guys I might've lost my mind today lol... I turned down the wrong street and saw this 76 Caprice wagon off in the distance so I rolled up on it.... Long story short, I bought it lmao! I had been halfway joking with my boy about getting a Wagon a couple months ago and I told him it'd have to be a 76 Caprice, only for me to consider it. This one is from Oregon and has only 55k on the original 400! The interior is mint and even has a perfect dash, tilt column with working cruise control, power doors and tailgate, 12 bolt posi and perfect fillers :wow::wow: and I got it for only $500!!! Its 100% complete and runs like a dream and just needs a wipe down and pressure wash. Whatdoyathink guys? This is a suuuper GLASSHOUSE :roflmao::roflmao:


hahaha,
thats wicked man.,
that interior looks perfect. 
and a shit load of glass to clean haha.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> that wagon is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad ass!!!! way nicer than one that was on ebay about 3 weeks ago thats was rusted out and butchered up for 7k!!! lmao!! congrats man, nice come up!!


a wagon got 7 K? and it was all shot out? damm!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Seven said:


> pleasure to meet everybody. if I can figure out how to post pictures of my car, I'll start posting them. I'm a solo rider from Sacramento and just looking for some friends here on lil.
> View attachment 326575


 your car is dope as fuck..
maybe this link will help you load pictures a little larger?

http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> a wagon got 7 K? and it was all shot out? damm!


derby time!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Someday I hope to take a picture like this, actually *cruising* my car! :x:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Someday I hope to take a picture like this, actually *cruising* my car! :x:


Its totally gonna happen....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> Its totally gonna happen....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


that's what I keep saying....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> $500?!! Look at that dash! Super clean interior! I like how the rear window rolls up into the roof...


Thanks guys!! I wasn't sure if I'd get booted off again :uh: for posting it since its not technically a "GLASSHOUSE" but I figured you guys would appreciate it and that I had enough Real glasshouses to cover for me stepping outside of the box on this one. :biggrin: I didn't even notice the garbage can lol and I just stared @ how the tailgate disappeared under the body and the window went into the roof, the Guy laughed @ me cuz I did it over and over again with a dumbass grin on my face :cheesy: The body is super solid and has just a little fixable rust around the back side windows. Thanks again guys


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> hahaha,
> thats wicked man.,
> that interior looks perfect.
> and a shit load of glass to clean haha.


The interior and especially the dash are og and puuurrfect! I figured I had to have it cuz if I ever got tired of it I could part it out for way more than $500! I could get $500 for just the dash  the interior looks like straight 1976!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> derby time!


The Derby guys are on my nuts!! I'm gonna clean her up and cruise her to the next Derby and watch them cry lol:roflmao:


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

yes it did. :yes: Lol, I'm Filipino and my english isn't that good so please bear with me... Well the stock size (at least it was for my car and model) is 235/75r15 tires and wheels with the gear ratio of 2:73 (which is already kinda high even for being stock). And going down to 13x7 rims with 155/80r13 tires, makes the engine kinda overrev when doing 65mph on the freeway(stock 350 tranny and no overdrive), lol. I did some research and with what is avaliable on the market for the highest set of gears for my Glasshouse. Basicly I just wanted the gear ratio to be the same as stock when I am sitting on 13's. I brought my idle down back to stock and Imo that is better. so my highway idle is stock. 

I did this because 1. my stock rear axle was all apart during the narrowing process n 2. I didn't wanna overrev my engine 

please take into concideration the gear ratio and engine speed when going to 13's. You guys or ladies don't have to do it but its just I don't want to put any undue stress on my engine. I really hope this will help/give any ideas to anybody who is in the process of modifing/narrowwing their rear axle in their glasshouse. 

:thumbsup:





JustCruisin said:


> Nice ride homie.. did changing the gears give it a better highway idle on the 13"s?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> The Derby guys are on my nuts!! I'm gonna clean her up and cruise her to the next Derby and watch them cry lol:roflmao:


 WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!?
THE DEBY GUYS ALL KNOW WHERE THE JEM GLASS HOUSE IS STASHED, AND THEY WANT WAGONS TO CRASH,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
TURN THAT 500.00 WAGON INTO GRANNY`S G/HOUSE
I HAVE FOUND SUPER CLEAN CARS FROM DEMO DERBY GUYS
I STILL HAVE A MAROON LANDAU SITTING IN KANSAS FROM A KING OF THE DERBY RING.


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you guys sooo much for the complements, It really means ALOT to me!!! Its been really difficult for me building my glasshouse because I have a family and wife to support (and how much at times my family suffered and sacraficed) during the build process. I have to thank my wife because of her strength and no fear of getting dirty and picking up tools to give me a helping hand during the build. I know I'm not even close to being done when compaired to all the tear droppingly beautiful Glasshouses here on lil but hopefully I can make some friends here...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Seven said:


> yes it did. :yes: Lol, I'm Filipino and my english isn't that good so please bear with me... Well the stock size (at least it was for my car and model) is 235/75r15 tires and wheels with the gear ratio of 2:73 (which is already kinda high even for being stock). And going down to 13x7 rims with 155/80r13 tires, makes the engine kinda overrev when doing 65mph on the freeway(stock 350 tranny and no overdrive), lol. I did some research and with what is avaliable on the market for the highest set of gears for my Glasshouse. Basicly I just wanted the gear ratio to be the same as stock when I am sitting on 13's. I brought my idle down back to stock and Imo that is better. so my highway idle is stock.
> 
> I did this because 1. my stock rear axle was all apart during the narrowing process n 2. I didn't wanna overrev my engine
> 
> ...


Good info, I have the same motor/trans in mine and rollin on 13"s also.. I have a fully reinforced 89' Cadillac rearend that I was thinking of putting in for now, but didn't know what it'd do to my gears.. Eventually I want a different transmission as well, with Overdrive..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!?
> THE DEBY GUYS ALL KNOW WHERE THE JEM GLASS HOUSE IS STASHED, AND THEY WANT WAGONS TO CRASH,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> TURN THAT 500.00 WAGON INTO GRANNY`S G/HOUSE
> I HAVE FOUND SUPER CLEAN CARS FROM DEMO DERBY GUYS
> I STILL HAVE A MAROON LANDAU SITTING IN KANSAS FROM A KING OF THE DERBY RING.


 Y haven't u brought her home yet??!!??


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> Good info, I have the same motor/trans in mine and rollin on 13"s also.. I have a fully reinforced 89' Cadillac rearend that I was thinking of putting in for now, but didn't know what it'd do to my gears.. Eventually I want a different transmission as well, with Overdrive..


hey thanks for the complement. hmmm, I maybe wrong with this ok so please forgive me... I think 89 cadi's had a lower rear end gear ratio then 74, 75, 76glasshouses because I think stock they had the 4speed auto/w overdrive (if we are talking about the same car, lol). 

hmmm, if your refering to the 200r4 and 700r4 turbo auto tranny (gm tranny) with overdrive that would be the way to go. from my understanding of the 2 trans. their gear ratios are different. I think 1st 2nd and 3rd in the 200 is taller then the 400 (taller meaning higher gears, lower numbers, and thus makes the engine spin less) much like is the difference from the turbo 350 and turbo 400 (3rd direct drive is the same). I think the 200 tranny is roughly the same size and length as a 350 tranny and theirfor you maynot have to modify your drive shaft but if your going with the cadi rear end you will have to anyways. still, both the 200 and the 700r4 trannys I think weight more then a turbo 350 tranny. 

I guess my whole point is, is that because I added 13's to my glasshouse and I wanted to reduce the rpm's down I changed my gear ratio to a taller (higher) set. but I wanted to do it as stock as possible. meaning I still wanted only 3 speeds and no overdrive because I was going for originality. going your route and going my route, we are both doing the same thing (bring down the engine rpm's) its just I'm using less weight, no driveshaft mods or shortening of the drive shaft due to me still using my stock rear axle. altho, I don't know if an 89 rear axle weighs less then a 76 glasshouse rear axle. plus I think thous overdrive trannys are electonic or is it depending on the year of thous trannys??? I just didn't want to deal with all that modificaton nightmares, lol. see, not only was my goal to keep the drivetrain as stock as possible, I have the power to weight advantage too. concidering all that hydraulics and batt. that are also might be added in the trunk too. so I'm not trying to disrespect or change your ways/idea, I'm just trying to give all you (my new friends) a lil something to think about when your desighing/building your driveline...


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> your car is dope as fuck..
> maybe this link will help you load pictures a little larger?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


thank you Hydrohype


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ni1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


Now this is more my style.... NICE


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Ok guys I might've lost my mind today lol... I turned down the wrong street and saw this 76 Caprice wagon off in the distance so I rolled up on it.... Long story short, I bought it lmao! I had been halfway joking with my boy about getting a Wagon a couple months ago and I told him it'd have to be a 76 Caprice, only for me to consider it. This one is from Oregon and has only 55k on the original 400! The interior is mint and even has a perfect dash, tilt column with working cruise control, power doors and tailgate, 12 bolt posi and perfect fillers :wow::wow: and I got it for only $500!!! Its 100% complete and runs like a dream and just needs a wipe down and pressure wash. Whatdoyathink guys? This is a suuuper GLASSHOUSE :roflmao::roflmao:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


 BADASS:wow::wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> The interior and especially the dash are og and puuurrfect! I figured I had to have it cuz if I ever got tired of it I could part it out for way more than $500! I could get $500 for just the dash  the interior looks like straight 1976!!


 fuck parting it out, that car will bring you big $$$ on ebay etc. ask harbor area phil about the rusted out shit box i showed him on ebay dude wanted 7k and wrote a fucking novel for a description. it was a 76 and all fuuuuuuuuuuucked up!!! lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Seven said:


> thank you Hydrohype


 Damn thats nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Y haven't u brought her home yet??!!??


 perry is the original horder of glasshouse inventory,lol!!! he has cars all over the country!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> fuck parting it out, that car will bring you big $$$ on ebay etc. ask harbor area phil about the rusted out shit box i showed him on ebay dude wanted 7k and wrote a fucking novel for a description. it was a 76 and all fuuuuuuuuuuucked up!!! lol


Any link or did it expire already?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Any link or did it expire already?


 think it expired. it had some whacked out dukes of hazzard wheels on it, looked like someone went along the bottom of the rear windows with a can opener and tore the car open, hacked the shit out of the a/c and the guy was saying how beautiful it was!!!!!! had some plaid cloth interior too!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> perry is the original horder of glasshouse inventory,lol!!! he has cars all over the country!!!


TRUE,,,,,,
(IT`S A GOOD THING MY WIFE DOESN`T READ THIS!)
EVERYTIME I GET A CAR DELIVERY, SHE`S LIKE,,,,,,,,,,WHEN DID YOU BUY THAT!?:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> TRUE,,,,,,
> (IT`S A GOOD THING MY WIFE DOESN`T READ THIS!)
> EVERYTIME I GET A CAR DELIVERY, SHE`S LIKE,,,,,,,,,,WHEN DID YOU BUY THAT!?:biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

Seven said:


> thank you Hydrohype


NICE ASS 76 HOMIEWELCOME TO THE GLASSHOUSE FEST..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


>


SHE DON`T KNOW ABOUT THE 3 CARS IN KANSAS EITHER, SO KEEP IT UNDER WRAPS


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> SHE DON`T KNOW ABOUT THE 3 CARS IN KANSAS EITHER, SO KEEP IT UNDER WRAPS


 like the saying goes, what she dont know wont hurt her!!!


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

CONGRATS TO INVISIBLE EMPIRE HERES THE PICS HOMIE








































































\


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> TRUE,,,,,,
> (IT`S A GOOD THING MY WIFE DOESN`T READ THIS!)
> EVERYTIME I GET A CAR DELIVERY, SHE`S LIKE,,,,,,,,,,WHEN DID YOU BUY THAT!?:biggrin:


Lol I heard that!! I'm glad my wife doesn't exist yet :roflmao:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> CONGRATS TO INVISIBLE EMPIRE HERES THE PICS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I need that color code


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> CONGRATS TO INVISIBLE EMPIRE HERES THE PICS HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice come up Empire! Now which one are you bringing to the fest??  dilemmas dilemmas


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave: waddup pamona rider


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: waddup pamona rider


wazup big dawg just chillin glasshouse thinkin lol


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

WHEN I FIRST GOT MY 75



























HOW IT LOOKZ NOW


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

WERES ALL THE NEW PICS AT HOMIES


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

CHECK OUT MY OLD 74 HEARTOFTHACITY










MY OLD 75









MY DADS OLD 75


























MY CUZINS 76 STILL HAS IT DOIN IT ALL UP UP JUST GOT OUT OF PAINT..

















GLASSHOUSE LOVES RUNS IN THE FAMILY WISH I HAD PICS OF MY DADS 74 CAPRICE..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> I need that color code


 http://www.tcpglobal.com/autocolorlibrary/aclchip.aspx?image=1974-chevrolet-pg01.jpg


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> wazup big dawg just chillin glasshouse thinkin lol


Yeeeaaa mee too


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Yeeeaaa mee too


*LOL THATZ WAZUP DAWG*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm peeping :run::wow: gimmie more lol!!!



$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> CHECK OUT MY OLD 74 HEARTOFTHACITY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm peeping :run::wow: gimmie more lol!!!


*LOL THAT GLASSHOUSE LOVE RUN IN THE FAMILY DAWG *


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*

Front end, doors, and roof ready for paint. Quarters and trunk by the beginning of July...*


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOOKZ GOOD HOMIE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> *
> 
> Front end, doors, and roof ready for paint. Quarters and trunk by the beginning of July...*


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> THIS IS #31


DAUM...:worship::worship::worship:



heartofthacity said:


> Ok guys I might've lost my mind today lol... I turned down the wrong street and saw this 76 Caprice wagon off in the distance so I rolled up on it.... Long story short, I bought it lmao! I had been halfway joking with my boy about getting a Wagon a couple months ago and I told him it'd have to be a 76 Caprice, only for me to consider it. This one is from Oregon and has only 55k on the original 400! The interior is mint and even has a perfect dash, tilt column with working cruise control, power doors and tailgate, 12 bolt posi and perfect fillers :wow::wow: and I got it for only $500!!! Its 100% complete and runs like a dream and just needs a wipe down and pressure wash. Whatdoyathink guys? This is a suuuper GLASSHOUSE :roflmao::roflmao:


looks good dawg



INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> right on!! sell me that trash container!!!!:thumbsup:


damn you beat me to that... i want one of them, hell i want 2 or 3 of them...



Seven said:


> yes it did. :yes: Lol, I'm Filipino and my english isn't that good so please bear with me... Well the stock size (at least it was for my car and model) is 235/75r15 tires and wheels with the gear ratio of 2:73 (which is already kinda high even for being stock). And going down to 13x7 rims with 155/80r13 tires, makes the engine kinda overrev when doing 65mph on the freeway(stock 350 tranny and no overdrive), lol. I did some research and with what is avaliable on the market for the highest set of gears for my Glasshouse. Basicly I just wanted the gear ratio to be the same as stock when I am sitting on 13's. I brought my idle down back to stock and Imo that is better. so my highway idle is stock.
> 
> I did this because 1. my stock rear axle was all apart during the narrowing process n 2. I didn't wanna overrev my engine
> 
> ...


Pare' your shit look hella good, ng ganda naman....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> CHECK OUT MY OLD 74 HEARTOFTHACITY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The family that rides glass together, stays together uffin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> The family that rides glass together, stays together uffin:


HELL YAH DAWG THATS THE WAY TO GO


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> The family that rides glass together, stays together uffin:


 shit I would wash my shit today, if i I thought i could take my 82 year old mom out for a cruzz?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> The family that rides glass together, stays together uffin:


 shit I would wash my shit today, if i I thought i could take my 82 year old mom out for a cruzz?


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

*GLASSHOUSE PICS I HAD ON MY PHOTOBUCKET*

























*RIMS GOTTA GO ON THIZ ONE*


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> shit I would wash my shit today, if i I thought i could take my 82 year old mom out for a cruzz?


 I BET SHED LOE THAT CRUZZ DAWG


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

Dressed2Impress said:


> DAUM...:worship::worship::worship:
> 
> 
> looks good dawg
> ...


 

kumusta poe mahrame salamat. are you pinoy to, mr. Dresstoimpress? I luv your car too! thanks everybody for the luv, thats just what I needed to help motovate me to finish my glasshouse


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

i cant wait to get my glass this week hopefully the guy likes my monte and ima be putting it together lol he thought my monte was worth more than his glass so i laughed and said so lets trade lol it runs and tagged up just need paint and interior and the draulics :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:Glasshouse/Raghouse family


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

shops laggard said:


> :wave:Glasshouse/Raghouse family


 WHATS UP VIC?? HOW YOU BEEN BROTHER??


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> http://www.tcpglobal.com/autocolorlibrary/aclchip.aspx?image=1974-chevrolet-pg01.jpg


:thumbsup::thumbsup:good lookin out


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Johnny562 said:


> *
> 
> Front end, doors, and roof ready for paint. Quarters and trunk by the beginning of July...*


 Looks Good! I gotta catch up, looks like we started at different ends.. I need to do my front end and doors..


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

might be gettin my glasshouse back:x:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> might be gettin my glasshouse back:x:


 :h5:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> Someday I hope to take a picture like this, actually *cruising* my car! :x:




























YOU WILL BRO ONE DAY*," THE BEST THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT"*


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> WHATS UP VIC?? HOW YOU BEEN BROTHER??


:wave: Big Ry, just taking out SHOPS LAGGARD and burying the needle pass 120 mph on 14's against a 5.0 Mustang on the freeway, and to let people know that us low riders can catch them lol, and I beat him with Jr sitting passenger lol... . I am doing good bro. How about you? I read a lot on lay~it~low everyday and post once in awhile to keep up with everyone. Well take care brother.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> might be gettin my glasshouse back:x:


:wave: Mike, the old one back in the day? It will be nice to have another Glasshouse family member in here and cruising around on the streets.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Seven said:


> kumusta poe mahrame salamat. are you pinoy to, mr. Dresstoimpress? I luv your car too! thanks everybody for the luv, thats just what I needed to help motovate me to finish my glasshouse


yez zir, i'm mistiso... born and raised in seattle washington, but was taught to speek tagolog when i was little and learned alot more in high school...


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

is their alota filipinos out their where U live? lol, theirs alot here in Sacramento but I think i'm one of the very few with a glasshouse...



Dressed2Impress said:


> yez zir, i'm mistiso... born and raised in seattle washington, but was taught to speek tagolog when i was little and learned alot more in high school...


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

anybody have any Zeniths knockoffs like these for sale?


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

or know of a place or shop where I can buy them...?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> :wave:Glasshouse/Raghouse family


SUP VIC


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Big Ry, just taking out SHOPS LAGGARD and burying the needle pass 120 mph on 14's against a 5.0 Mustang on the freeway, and to let people know that us low riders can catch them lol, and I beat him with Jr sitting passenger lol... . I am doing good bro. How about you? I read a lot on lay~it~low everyday and post once in awhile to keep up with everyone. Well take care brother.


 LMAO, 120 IN SHOPS LAGGARD!!! IT DONT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT BROTHER, PROBABLY FELT LIKE YOU WERE ONLY GOING 70!! GLAD ALL IS GOING WELL FOR YOU BROTHER!!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Nothing too spectacular, but I washed the engine bay last week.. as you can tell, it needed it! or as HarborAreaPhil would say, it looked like it'd been in a sand storm..lol

















Reconditioned the air cleaner and put a new filter in, got a list of things on the "TUNE UP" list.. Valve cover gaskets, fan clutch, alternator, water pump, belts,fuel pump, plugs/wires/cap&rotor, oil change, etc, etc...
It runs real good with 80k miles, just want everything new so I DON'T HAVE A REASON TO STOP once I start cruising it!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> Nothing too spectacular, but I washed the engine bay last week.. as you can tell, it needed it! or as HarborAreaPhil would say, it looked like it'd been in a sand storm..lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

nice, I need to do that to my car too! :thumbsup:



JustCruisin said:


> Nothing too spectacular, but I washed the engine bay last week.. as you can tell, it needed it! or as HarborAreaPhil would say, it looked like it'd been in a sand storm..lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> *
> 
> Front end, doors, and roof ready for paint. Quarters and trunk by the beginning of July...*


That joint look super straight! Nice work


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Nothing too spectacular, but I washed the engine bay last week.. as you can tell, it needed it! or as HarborAreaPhil would say, it looked like it'd been in a sand storm..lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup: lookin real good..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> shit I would wash my shit today, if i I thought i could take my 82 year old mom out for a cruzz?


Do it!! I bet she'd love it. A lot of people say they don't understand y I ride Oldskools until they hop in a spin around the block or hop on the freeway with me  there hasn't be a kid yet that hasn't fallen asleep on the freeway in my glasshouses :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


>


Someone secretly likes glasswagons too :naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Big Ry, just taking out SHOPS LAGGARD and burying the needle pass 120 mph on 14's against a 5.0 Mustang on the freeway, and to let people know that us low riders can catch them lol, and I beat him with Jr sitting passenger lol... . I am doing good bro. How about you? I read a lot on lay~it~low everyday and post once in awhile to keep up with everyone. Well take care brother.


I can't wait to take my big block 74 Caprice around town and especially the freeway! ! Smash on some ricers


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Seven said:


> nice, I need to do that to my car too! :thumbsup:


Me too x74


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

Seven said:


> thank you Hydrohype


Clean Glasshouse you got there! :thumbsup:
Is it a light mint green color?


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you  
No, my camera really sucks and must have given that color effect. Its original white with burgandy interior, top and trimmings oh and power everything... :yes:




SIXFOE said:


> Clean Glasshouse you got there! :thumbsup:
> Is it a light mint green color?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Seven said:


> thank you Hydrohype


 :thumbsup: this is going to lay so damm nice!



shops laggard said:


> :wave: Big Ry, just taking out SHOPS LAGGARD and burying the needle pass 120 mph on 14's against a 5.0 Mustang on the freeway, and to let people know that us low riders can catch them lol, and I beat him with Jr sitting passenger lol... . I am doing good bro. How about you? I read a lot on lay~it~low everyday and post once in awhile to keep up with everyone. Well take care brother.


great story... 



heartofthacity said:


> Do it!! I bet she'd love it. A lot of people say they don't understand y I ride Oldskools until they hop in a spin around the block or hop on the freeway with me  there hasn't be a kid yet that hasn't fallen asleep on the freeway in my glasshouses :rofl:


 I talked her into riding with me in a City Christmas Parade a few years back..... but the only way I can get her to roll now? 
is if and when the daily driver goes out of commission..


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> LMAO, 120 IN SHOPS LAGGARD!!! IT DONT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT BROTHER, PROBABLY FELT LIKE YOU WERE ONLY GOING 70!! GLAD ALL IS GOING WELL FOR YOU BROTHER!!!


:thumbsup: Well take care brother.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Yeeeaaa mee too


nice lotion... are those sad tissues, or happy tissues?? lmao!!!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> I can't wait to take my big block 74 Caprice around town and especially the freeway! ! Smash on some ricers


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Yeeeaaa mee too


Clean Jordans!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> I talked her into riding with me in a City Christmas Parade a few years back..... but the only way I can get her to roll now?
> is if and when the daily driver goes out of commission..


Unhook the battery and tell her it won't start :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LAC_MASTA said:


> nice lotion... are those sad tissues, or happy tissues?? lmao!!!


Lol I knew someone would say something slick about the lotion! Those are allergy tissue, eagle eyes :rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Unhook the battery and tell her it won't start :biggrin:


 came close to doing that before..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Someone was looking for this passenger side marker light for a 74 Caprice/ 75 Impala. Its super clean and comes with nice bezel.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Sup fellas, anyone know if 80's dust shield will fit a 75


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

*MY CUZINZ 76S*


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


>


My eyes just fell on the floor!! Wow :wow:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

*MY CUZINS 76 AND HIS HOMIES FROM HIZ CLUBS 74..*


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

*MY CUZINS 76 AND HIZ HOMIES FROM HIZ CLUB 74*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a set of front wheel well trim that will fit 71-74 Impalas/Caprice and 75 Impalas posted on my parts page.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Someone was looking for this passenger side marker light for a 74 Caprice/ 75 Impala. Its super clean and comes with nice bezel.


 YOU WILL NEED TO PUT THAT IN MY GOODY BOX!!


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

has anybody put HID's and/or LED's for headlights and turnsignals and taillights on their glasshouse's yet? I have them on mine but the video was taken at night and didn't really come out clear. It was too dark and my camera really isn't good, so the video qualitly sucks... I'll post if anybody cares to check it out, but the picture quality is very bad.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

Seven said:


> has anybody put HID's and/or LED's for headlights and turnsignals and taillights on their glasshouse's yet? I have them on mine but the video was taken at night and didn't really come out clear. It was too dark and my camera really isn't good, so the video qualitly sucks... I'll post if anybody cares to check it out, but the picture quality is very bad.


*POST IT BRO I WANNA SEE*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> YOU WILL NEED TO PUT THAT IN MY GOODY BOX!!


Is nice as fuck with no cracks or fading!!! U want it text me


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Got home to these today Thanks Unlimited Suspensions & Chassis





























:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

this is my glasshouse with the HID's and LED's but the quality is very bad and it dosen't show the true quality of the lighting so, hope this works... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CCoA9-sL3E


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Mike, the old one back in the day? It will be nice to have another Glasshouse family member in here and cruising around on the streets.


 :thumbsup:yes sir just got to get rid of the riviera first


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

My g house is for sale 8,000 obo
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/305329-FS-76-caprice-landau-super-clean


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Today was a good day!!!!! :naughty::naughty::naughty: ill tell u why in a second


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

509Rider said:


> My g house is for sale 8,000 obo
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/305329-FS-76-caprice-landau-super-clean


"Don't do it...reconsider...read some liter...ature on the subject...u sure??? Fuck it..." sorry that song popped in my head as soon as I read it :rofl:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Seven said:


> this is my glasshouse with the HID's and LED's but the quality is very bad and it dosen't show the true quality of the lighting so, hope this works...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CCoA9-sL3E


 Nice! I like the richness of the amber color in the front blinkers..Did you have to do any wiring conversions or resistors? or is it the stock wiring?

I had planned on putting some yellow bulbs in my front blinkers.. Mine is a 75' so the lenses are next to the headlights on both sides of the grille..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Today was a good day!!!!! :naughty::naughty::naughty: ill tell u why in a second


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Today was a good day!!!!! :naughty::naughty::naughty: ill tell u why in a second


 real good day for you!!! ddddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuummmmm!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

509Rider said:


> My g house is for sale 8,000 obo
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/305329-FS-76-caprice-landau-super-clean


 and this car is very very nice!!!! someone will come up!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Seven said:


> this is my glasshouse with the HID's and LED's but the quality is very bad and it dosen't show the true quality of the lighting so, hope this works...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CCoA9-sL3E


that loooks cool man


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


>


hahaha..
i was thinkin the same damn thing. lol


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> "Don't do it...reconsider...read some liter...ature on the subject...u sure??? Fuck it..." sorry that song popped in my head as soon as I read it :rofl:


Lol, I'm sure I might regret it but it's time for a change


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> and this car is very very nice!!!! someone will come up!!


Thanks big homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> real good day for you!!! ddddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuummmmm!!!


Shhh....don't let the cat out of the bag Empire :rofl: this is how I spent my day :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: lemme know if it plays. Sorry the video is choppy, my phone was trippin'. :uh:

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...s/jj173/seattle206boy/VID_20110622_191040.mp4


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

509Rider said:


> My g house is for sale 8,000 obo
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/305329-FS-76-caprice-landau-super-clean


GREAT PRICE!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Shhh....don't let the cat out of the bag Empire :rofl: this is how I spent my day :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: lemme know if it plays
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/playe...s/jj173/seattle206boy/VID_20110622_191040.mp4


it plays for sure!!! love the wheels on it!!! you need to be playing lotto with the luck your having this week!!! congrats man!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

509Rider said:


> Thanks big homie


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> it plays for sure!!! love the wheels on it!!! you need to be playing lotto with the luck your having this week!!! congrats man!


Ima play it tomorrow man  when I win we're having the GLASSHOUSE sleep-over weekend @ my house And I'm paying everyone's way!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I guess nobody wants it even with all I'm throwing in with it
oh well guess its off to the shop that did my 1st glasshouse ill see it in about a year or so


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> "Don't do it...reconsider...read some liter...ature on the subject...u sure??? Fuck it..." sorry that song popped in my head as soon as I read it :rofl:


:rofl:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Just got my tranny rebuilt and now my GEN light is coming on. I'm not really familiar with the process, has this happened to anyone else or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Just got my tranny rebuilt and now my GEN light is coming on. I'm not really familiar with the process, has this happened to anyone else or is it just a coincidence?


Make sure your belts are tight and if they are take your alternator into oreilys or Autozone or any auto shop and have it tested. If it passes check yo grounds and your terminals


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Ima play it tomorrow man  when I win we're having the GLASSHOUSE sleep-over weekend @ my house And I'm paying everyone's way!!


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Seven said:


> is their alota filipinos out their where U live? lol, theirs alot here in Sacramento but I think i'm one of the very few with a glasshouse...


oh yea thers alot of us up here in the seattle area.... most are into the imports but there are a quite a few of us lowrydin....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dressed2Impress said:


> oh yea thers alot of us up here in the seattle area.... most are into the imports but there are a quite a few of us lowrydin....


:uh:those import cars need to be exported lol :roflmao:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :uh:those import cars need to be exported lol :roflmao:


HELL YAH DAWG SO DO THE DONKZ


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

If anybody's looking for a remote drivers mirror I have two left. $75 shipped each


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MikeS said:


>


holy shit i thought that was side show bob.. haha.. 
Just buggin man.
lol.
cars lookin sweet


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Shhh....don't let the cat out of the bag Empire :rofl: this is how I spent my day :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: lemme know if it plays. Sorry the video is choppy, my phone was trippin'. :uh:
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/playe...s/jj173/seattle206boy/VID_20110622_191040.mp4


thats wicked man. you scoring big over there.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Just got my tranny rebuilt and now my GEN light is coming on. I'm not really familiar with the process, has this happened to anyone else or is it just a coincidence?





heartofthacity said:


> Make sure your belts are tight and if they are take your alternator into oreilys or Autozone or any auto shop and have it tested. If it passes check yo grounds and your terminals


like he said.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MikeS said:


>


 That's a CLEAN, CLEAN engine and bay.. :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> holy shit i thought that was side show bob.. haha..
> Just buggin man.
> lol.
> cars lookin sweet



hahahahahaaaa.....

glasshouse is looking sweet though


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

in progress hopefully out in a few weeks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> holy shit i thought that was side show bob.. haha..
> Just buggin man.
> lol.
> cars lookin sweet


 I was thinking the exact freakin thing :roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> thats wicked man. you scoring big over there.


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

TX-Klique said:


> in progress hopefully out in a few weeks


Nice! Can't wait to see that drivers remote mirror on it :naughty:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see that drivers remote mirror on it :naughty:


i know cant wait to drive!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

TX-Klique said:


> i know cant wait to drive!!!!!!!!!


Is it bagged or cut?


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

socapots said:


> holy shit i thought that was side show bob.. haha..
> Just buggin man.
> lol.
> cars lookin sweet




Thanks.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MikeS said:


>


Glasshouse is looking good Mike!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I was thinking the exact freakin thing


:biggrin:

70s MJ and Sideshow Bob are the only haircuts I'm down with.



wizzard said:


> Glasshouse is looking good Mike!


Thanks!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MI AMOR :cheesy::cheesy::cheesy: I finally got my hands on her!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Whoa!!!

http://www.cars-on-line.com/50734.html


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

she`s nice, but are we going to see lotion and tissues in the next pics?
(i wouldn`t blame you)
j/p`n i had to say it.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr. 59, I can always count on you to be up @ 2:12 in the morning :thumbsup::roflmao:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

that car has been 4 sale for a few years, maybe went over seas, exchange rate .70 to the us dollar.
my red 16k car went over seas for the same reason,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i was trying to sell it here,,,,,,,to a certain guy ,,,,,,,,,,who will be nameless, and it killed me to load her up


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> she`s nice, but are we going to see lotion and tissues in the next pics?
> (i wouldn`t blame you)
> j/p`n i had to say it.


:roflmao: a brotha gotta stay lotioned up!! Can't hop out the rag all ashy! And ill be sure to pop some Claritin before I ride out


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

bpzlow70 said:


> FOR SALE 76 Caprice Landua, 1 owner car with all paper work from when new, good running 400/350, interior is like new, needs rust repair askin $2000 obo car is located in Des Moines, IA and buyer is responsible for pick up or shipping


What ever happened to this car? Did it get saved? I love the color combo :happysad:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if a 71 Impala door will fit my 76 Impala?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MikeS said:


> Does anyone know if a 71 Impala door will fit my 76 Impala?


Yup all the same 71-76


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> What ever happened to this car? Did it get saved? I love the color combo :happysad:


 :nosad: It was rusted out real bad.. the homie 2 hours south of me was asking me if I wanted it for $800..
About a month later I see it on a Demo Derby website, a guy 2 hours west of me was trying to sell it for $1000 with no bumpers..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Is it bagged or cut?


 Its cut man but I'm re doing it I cut everything out of the trunk


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Make sure your belts are tight and if they are take your alternator into oreilys or Autozone or any auto shop and have it tested. If it passes check yo grounds and your terminals


even easier check, start your Casa, and disconnect the ground terminal, if it continues to run its probably a bad battery, if it dies its your altenator, do that as a start and go from there, before taking your altenator or battery out and bringing them to the auto parts store to be checked....


heartofthacity said:


> :uh:those import cars need to be exported lol :roflmao:


hey now they make for a good daily when you drive over 70miles a day to and from work w these damn gas prices....


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> MI AMOR :cheesy::cheesy::cheesy: I finally got my hands on her!!


!!! CONGRADULATIONS LOOKS GOOD !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> MI AMOR :cheesy::cheesy::cheesy: I finally got my hands on her!!


 you finally got it off him huh? :biggrin: ima call it now then 

*SHOTGUN!!!!* :BIGGRIN:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

uh-oh...

2dressed2furious


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

TX-Klique said:


> in progress hopefully out in a few weeks


Looking good Bro...Mine probally wont be ready till next year...Getting some engraving done by "Cadillac Jay" in Phoenix...and putting a 95 rearend...want to redo the firewall and dash didn't like the way they turned out...These people on this forum really know their $hit about the GHs...I have bought some parts from them and they really helped me out...Glasshouse people are GOOD People...TTT TO THE EPT


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> MI AMOR :cheesy::cheesy::cheesy: I finally got my hands on her!!


Nice Find...Thats whats next on my wish list...75-76 raghouse...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Congratulations homie, seems like there's glasshouses on every block up around ur way


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Mr. 59, I can always count on you to be up @ 2:12 in the morning :thumbsup::roflmao:


health issues. 
or sometimes ebay keep me up these days, other than that, i`d rather be out ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

14,in OG 520 premium sportaway for sale only one not the rim or trade for a 14,in 520 coker
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327776&stc=1&d=1308946105
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327782&stc=1&d=1308947752


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> 14,in OG 520 premium sportaway for sale only one not the rim or trade for a 14,in 520 coker
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327776&stc=1&d=1308946105
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327782&stc=1&d=1308947752


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> MI AMOR :cheesy::cheesy::cheesy: I finally got my hands on her!!


 nice one homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

If all goes well I will be driving my glasshouse home tomorrow


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

86bluemcLS said:


> If all goes well I will be driving my glasshouse home tomorrow


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Nice Find...Thats whats next on my wish list...75-76 raghouse...


 ...


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

TOOK MINE OUT FOR A CRUISE TODAY FROM POMONA TO BALDWIN PARK GOT A BUNCH OF THUMBS UP HERES SOME PICS I TOOK SHE DIRTY THOUGH GONNA WASH HER ALL UP TOMM..=)








































CAUGHT ME OFF GUARD LOL


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone have a rear bumper guard with the strip and the passenger side AC vents for a 75 caprice


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

*A VIDEO I TOOK CLICK ON IT TO C IT**SHE REALLY DIRTY LOL*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> *A VIDEO I TOOK CLICK ON IT TO C IT**SHE REALLY DIRTY LOL*


 Looks sick :worship::worship::worship::boink::boink:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dressed2Impress said:


> even easier check, start your Casa, and disconnect the ground terminal, if it continues to run its probably a bad battery, if it dies its your altenator, do that as a start and go from there, before taking your altenator or battery out and bringing them to the auto parts store to be checked....
> 
> hey now they make for a good daily when you drive over 70miles a day to and from work w these damn gas prices....


Speak for yourself! I drive an Oldskool every day as my dailies


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

vengence said:


> you finally got it off him huh? :biggrin: ima call it now then
> 
> *SHOTGUN!!!!* :BIGGRIN:


I gotchu


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> Congratulations homie, seems like there's glasshouses on every block up around ur way


Disclaimer: "heartofthacity aka Dezzy is a trained and very skilled car hunter, don't try this @ home" 
:roflmao: I'd be lying if I said it was as easy as I might make it look to find these cars and parts but the truth is its about 90% luck, 5% right place right time(with cash in face), and maybe 5% skill :roflmao: if they're on every block up here its only because you're riding past my house lol!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modelexpress/shop/MPC_753.html

our model builder around..
wonder if he has come across this yet.
Another one on that site to with a trailer. lol.

edit: bunch of other lowrider ones on there to if anyone else is interestd


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

86bluemcLS said:


> If all goes well I will be driving my glasshouse home tomorrow


:x::x:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Looking good Bro...Mine probally wont be ready till next year...Getting some engraving done by "Cadillac Jay" in Phoenix...and putting a 95 rearend...want to redo the firewall and dash didn't like the way they turned out...These people on this forum really know their $hit about the GHs...I have bought some parts from them and they really helped me out...Glasshouse people are GOOD People...TTT TO THE EPT


 yea they are man got my remote mirror from Heartofthacity pretty clean to, seems like urs is gonna be fucken clean bro, what rear end are u using to run the skirts I've been looking to try n change it out to run my skirts but I'm not sure which rear end to use on it


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> TOOK MINE OUT FOR A CRUISE TODAY FROM POMONA TO BALDWIN PARK GOT A BUNCH OF THUMBS UP HERES SOME PICS I TOOK SHE DIRTY THOUGH GONNA WASH HER ALL UP TOMM..=)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that joint is right :worship:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

THANX HOMIES


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

THANX HOMIESS


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> uh-oh...
> 
> 2dressed2furious


you got me phil....
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
but what can i say @ $4.00 a gallon, 30 plus mile per gallon in an import doin 74 miles round trip 5 days a week, savin me a few pennies for the real rydes...


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> TOOK MINE OUT FOR A CRUISE TODAY FROM POMONA TO BALDWIN PARK GOT A BUNCH OF THUMBS UP HERES SOME PICS I TOOK SHE DIRTY THOUGH GONNA WASH HER ALL UP TOMM..=)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> *A VIDEO I TOOK CLICK ON IT TO C IT**SHE REALLY DIRTY LOL*


That's right bro...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Dressed2Impress said:


> you got me phil....
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> but what can i say @ $4.00 a gallon, 30 plus mile per gallon in an import doin 74 miles round trip 5 days a week, savin me a few pennies for the real rydes...


.....I only have a 4 mile drive each way to work... so dippin a escalade is no problem...

well until my glasshouse is finished... :nicoderm:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> .....I only have a 4 mile drive each way to work... so dippin a escalade is no problem...
> 
> well until my glasshouse is finished... :nicoderm:


 :wave::h5:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

This is the best fest on layitlow !!!!
Something new is happening everyday


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> This is the best fest on layitlow !!!!
> Something new is happening everyday


Yessir!! New pages every day :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> TOOK MINE OUT FOR A CRUISE TODAY FROM POMONA TO BALDWIN PARK GOT A BUNCH OF THUMBS UP HERES SOME PICS I TOOK SHE DIRTY THOUGH GONNA WASH HER ALL UP TOMM..=)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> This is the best fest on layitlow !!!!
> Something new is happening everyday


how's it going USO....

yea good things happen everyday here


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :wave::h5:


hey brother.... :h5:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1976 FACTORY DEALER BOOK 
THIS SHOWS EVRY OPTION THAT YOU CAR COULD HAVE HAD, COVERS ALL CHEVY MODELS FROM THE MONTE CARLO, TO BOTH STYLE OF GLASS HOUSES. ALL COLOR COMBO. THAT WERE OFFERED,"A MUST HAVE FOR THE TRUE DIE HARD G/HOUSE GUY" PACKED FULL OF INFO.
BE THE ENVY OF THIS THREAD!
265.00 SHIPPED


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

That book is the sh!t!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> hey brother.... :h5:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

WAZUP HOMIES


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


>


shouldn't you be cruising your 74':nicoderm:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> shouldn't you be cruising your 74':nicoderm:


Hes got a goody box on the way :naughty:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> shouldn't you be cruising your 74':nicoderm:


 WHY YES,YES I SHOULD BE CRUISING THE 74!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Hes got a goody box on the way :naughty:


 A BOX AND A BIG ASS INDESTRUCTABLE FILLER HOLDER, WITH XTRA TAPE!!!:inout:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> shouldn't you be cruising your 74':nicoderm:


Hes got a goody box on the way :naughty:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

he's got plenty of goodies headed his way


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

What's new in GLASSHOUSE land??? I wanna see some new pics of everything GLASSHOUSE related!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> he's got plenty of goodies headed his way


 RARE GOODIES TOO!!!:naughty:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> What's new in GLASSHOUSE land??? I wanna see some new pics of everything GLASSHOUSE related!


 GO LOOK IN YOUR YARD!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> 1976 FACTORY DEALER BOOK
> THIS SHOWS EVRY OPTION THAT YOU CAR COULD HAVE HAD, COVERS ALL CHEVY MODELS FROM THE MONTE CARLO, TO BOTH STYLE OF GLASS HOUSES. ALL COLOR COMBO. THAT WERE OFFERED,"A MUST HAVE FOR THE TRUE DIE HARD G/HOUSE GUY" PACKED FULL OF INFO.
> BE THE ENVY OF THIS THREAD!
> 265.00 SHIPPED


 You just had to post up that green car pic
dammm!!!!....maybe no groceries this week


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> RARE GOODIES TOO!!!:naughty:


your new ride is gonna come together nicely....

(*will the reverb/color bar be in there)


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> You just had to post up that green car pic
> dammm!!!!....maybe no groceries this week


BEANS AND RICE ARE CHEAP, SO YES YOU CAN STILL EAT THIS WEEK.
I NEED TO AD SOME STEAK, THAT`S WHY I`M SELLNG THE BOOK, GOT TIRED OF ONLY BEANS!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Found myself a new door at a bargain price of 150 euro's. incl. glass, powerwindow motor and trim.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> BEANS AND RICE ARE CHEAP, SO YES YOU CAN STILL EAT THIS WEEK.
> I NEED TO AD SOME STEAK, THAT`S WHY I`M SELLNG THE BOOK, GOT TIRED OF ONLY BEANS!


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


MikeS said:


> Found myself a new door at a bargain price of 150 euro's. incl. glass, powerwindow motor and trim.


 nice!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MikeS said:


> Found myself a new door at a bargain price of 150 euro's. incl. glass, powerwindow motor and trim.


 SCORE!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> You just had to post up that green car pic
> dammm!!!!....maybe no groceries this week


 PERRY CAN BE A CRUEL MAN, TORMENTING US WITH HIS GLASSHOUSE STASH!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> BEANS AND RICE ARE CHEAP, SO YES YOU CAN STILL EAT THIS WEEK.
> I NEED TO AD SOME STEAK, THAT`S WHY I`M SELLNG THE BOOK, GOT TIRED OF ONLY BEANS!


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> A BOX AND A BIG ASS INDESTRUCTABLE FILLER HOLDER, WITH XTRA TAPE!!!:inout:


Damn skippy custom made in my livingroom!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> BEANS AND RICE ARE CHEAP, SO YES YOU CAN STILL EAT THIS WEEK.
> I NEED TO AD SOME STEAK, THAT`S WHY I`M SELLNG THE BOOK, GOT TIRED OF ONLY BEANS!


Cup o noodles over here lol :wave: its called the Glasshouse/raghouse/wagonhouse diet:rofl:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn skippy custom made in my livingroom![/QUO
> DEZZY FABRICATIONS!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

so how many vicodens for the book... better than steak


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> so how many vicodens for the book... better than steak


Lol


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> so how many vicodens for the book... better than steak


 daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> I guess nobody wants it even with all I'm throwing in with it
> oh well guess its off to the shop that did my 1st glasshouse ill see it in about a year or so


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> so how many vicodens for the book... better than steak


haha:rofl:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> 1976 FACTORY DEALER BOOK
> THIS SHOWS EVRY OPTION THAT YOU CAR COULD HAVE HAD, COVERS ALL CHEVY MODELS FROM THE MONTE CARLO, TO BOTH STYLE OF GLASS HOUSES. ALL COLOR COMBO. THAT WERE OFFERED,"A MUST HAVE FOR THE TRUE DIE HARD G/HOUSE GUY" PACKED FULL OF INFO.
> BE THE ENVY OF THIS THREAD!
> 265.00 SHIPPED


Nice selling point! 

The dudes I envy in this thread are the ones out cruising their Houses! :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

must be nice


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

just pick up a super clean o.g. 75-76 dashboard "black" Good looking out, the homie TIM JONES did it again! :thumbsup:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

i see 75 rags with the 76 front, will the 76 work on a 74rag ??? and i know the tail lights are differnent any other "big" diferences? thx


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> so how many vicodens for the book... better than steak


DAMNNNNNNNNNNN!
THEY MOVED ME UP THE "PAIN TRAIN SCALE NOW" NO MORE VICODENS. BUT I AM ON A FEW MEDS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, NOT FUN


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

I have to admit it, I have a white Acura Integra 4dr that I use as a daily driver too.  atleast its white so it matches my glasshouse. :rofl:



Dressed2Impress said:


> you got me phil....
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> but what can i say @ $4.00 a gallon, 30 plus mile per gallon in an import doin 74 miles round trip 5 days a week, savin me a few pennies for the real rydes...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

supercoolguy said:


> i see 75 rags with the 76 front, will the 76 work on a 74rag ??? and i know the tail lights are differnent any other "big" diferences? thx


Front fenders forward including core support and hood. I have everything except the core support and fenders for sale. The cream colored one on my parts page


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking for a parade top for the Homie .... I know you homies got one !!! Pm please !!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> Looking for a parade top for the Homie .... I know you homies got one !!! Pm please !!


T Jones is holding out lol!! I need one too now


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a double hump crossmember for sale for $125 plus cost shipping which is about $40


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> T Jones is holding out lol!! I need one too now


tjones banned himself for all the people he burned....read the feedback topic

they sell the parade boots on eBay


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

my boy tommys glasshouse


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

925rider said:


>


BADDAZZ RIGHT THERE ! MORE MORE PICS PLEASE ?!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> tjones banned himself for all the people he burned....read the feedback topic
> 
> they sell the parade boots on eBay


Seriously!!?? I didn't know they had a feedback section lol, I better go see what all u guys have been saying about me hno::roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

925rider said:


>


Ya boy's riding clean uffin: is he on layitlow?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

925rider said:


>


sweet rides right there


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

:naughty:Sneak peak


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

dannyp said:


> :naughty:Sneak peak


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

firme63ragtop said:


> BADDAZZ RIGHT THERE ! MORE MORE PICS PLEASE ?!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

925rider said:


> my boy tommys glasshouse


very nice


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Ya boy's riding clean uffin: is he on layitlow?


 hes not in lay it low


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dannyp said:


> :naughty:Sneak peak


Damn! That needs to be in my livingroom!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

925rider said:


> hes not in lay it low


Get his ass on the fest then!!! :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey I started a feedback post under feedback(obviously) :roflmao: if you've ever bought anything or traded with me please feel free to share your experiences. Be 100% real too, if I took too long let me know too:biggrin: if you've ever thought about buying from me check out the feedback too.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> DAMNNNNNNNNNNN!
> THEY MOVED ME UP THE "PAIN TRAIN SCALE NOW" NO MORE VICODENS. BUT I AM ON A FEW MEDS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, NOT FUN


 Move you up huh!!...and I have a cabinet full just collecting dust. What they move you up to if you don't mind me asking? ....reason:biggrin: I'm asking is I know someone that knows someone that has a hookup with someone that works at a Dr office


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Took the Glasshouse for a cruise today it felt good :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:worship::nicoderm::h5:

absolutely beautiful ride Saul


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> :worship::nicoderm::h5:
> 
> absolutely beautiful ride Saul


 yeah, what he said!!!!! fucker is gorgeous saul!!!!:run:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

925rider said:


>


 That HOUSE is sitting right! Chromed out suspension and everything! :thumbsup:


dannyp said:


> :naughty:Sneak peak


 Even after she tried to kill you, you keep on showering her with elaborate gifts! That's love right there...:yes:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> how's it going USO....<br />
> <br />
> yea good things happen everyday here<img src="images/smilies/cool.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cool" smilieid="6" class="inlineimg" />


<br />
<br />
Doing real good Tom, just assembling my frame .... Pics coming soon...... Just waiting on heart of a city to locate some wheel well trim and I'll be heading the 110 miles down the I-5 to Seattle and pick 'em up in person !!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Speak for yourself! I drive an Oldskool every day as my dailies


dawg believe me if i didn't have this fat ass mortgage i'd be rydin daily my damn self...


manu samoa said:


> <br />
> <br />
> Doing real good Tom, just assembling my frame .... Pics coming soon...... Just waiting on heart of a city to locate some wheel well trim and I'll be heading the 110 miles down the I-5 to Seattle and pick 'em up in person !!!


oh shit, mayb Red can give you my a/c delete panel and i can give you his china hat when you come down...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> <br />
> <br />
> Doing real good Tom, just assembling my frame .... Pics coming soon...... Just waiting on heart of a city to locate some wheel well trim and I'll be heading the 110 miles down the I-5 to Seattle and pick 'em up in person !!!


nice... can't wait to see some pics...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

925rider said:


> my boy tommys glasshouse


Clean ass rider rite there


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> <br />
> <br />
> Doing real good Tom, just assembling my frame .... Pics coming soon...... Just waiting on heart of a city to locate some wheel well trim and I'll be heading the 110 miles down the I-5 to Seattle and pick 'em up in person !!!


I'm on it homie :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dressed2Impress said:


> dawg believe me if i didn't have this fat ass mortgage i'd be rydin daily my damn self...


Just playing with u homie :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :wave:


:wave: Waddup Mr.74 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Dressed2Impress said:


> dawg believe me if i didn't have this fat ass mortgage i'd be rydin daily my damn self...
> 
> oh shit, mayb Red can give you my a/c delete panel and i can give you his china hat when you come down...


I'll have to try and get in that trip or get it to Dino for sure. New car I need a fresh hat


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :wave:


sup brother....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: Waddup Mr.74 :biggrin:


 :inout:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> sup brother....


 WHATS HAPPENING MY BROTHER!!!:h5:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

:worship:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

SAUL said:


> Took the Glasshouse for a cruise today it felt good :cheesy:


 *BEAUTIFUL RIDE DAWG*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

jimbo said:


> Clean ass rider rite there


:yes::yes:and he is a street rider all over the bay from sac to san jo. no trailers around here


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

925rider said:


> :yes::yes:and he is a street rider all over the bay from sac to san jo. no trailers around here


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

SAUL said:


> Took the Glasshouse for a cruise today it felt good :cheesy:


 damn you killin em


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lunatic working on some patches on his glasshouse


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> lunatic working on some patches on his glasshouse


 :h5:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> lunatic working on some patches on his glasshouse


Nice!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> lunatic working on some patches on his glasshouse


 NICE !


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

TX-Klique said:


> yea they are man got my remote mirror from Heartofthacity pretty clean to, seems like urs is gonna be fucken clean bro, what rear end are u using to run the skirts I've been looking to try n change it out to run my skirts but I'm not sure which rear end to use on it


I got mine from the U PULL IT on Montana from a used 95 caprice cop car, $200 cuz it has the posi and rear discs. There are several others there that he still has...A early 90s cadi will also fit to clear the skirts...Are you going with an OG interior I gutted mine, going with a custom will sell yhe og seats to you cheap...PM me


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

SAUL said:


> Took the Glasshouse for a cruise today it felt good :cheesy:


nice


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Starting to work on my "Gangster crease" fenders, bout to weld up the emblem holes..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Starting to work on my "Gangster crease" fenders, bout to weld up the emblem holes..


Is that bare metal!!??!! Just clear over that! Fuck paint :wow:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

The stereo homie came over yesterday and motivated me with some ideas.. Starting to mock-up the side walls and amp locations.. Amp will actually be hidden behind the wall, visible through plexi window..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Is that bare metal!!??!! Just clear over that! Fuck paint :wow:


 lol. The fender is real solid, won't need any body work really.. just shaving the emblem holes..
The back half of the car is in primer, time to get the rest of it ready for paint!

Oh, I see now why everyone needs those lil' chrome fender corners (up by the cowl) they're just held on by adhesive!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

anybody need a clean 74 hood in so cal?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> anybody need a clean 74 hood in so cal?


 HOW MUCH??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

someone was cruising at the park today


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Look what I found today :wow:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

SAUL said:


> Took the Glasshouse for a cruise today it felt good :cheesy:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::0:boink::fool2:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Look what I found today :wow:


 PROBABLY FOUND IT WITH THE OTHER 20 OR 30 IN THE PILE!!:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> someone was cruising at the park today


 :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Look what I found today :wow:


 ILL LOOK FOR IT IN MY MAILBOX THURS OR FRI:h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hahahahaaa.... fuckn' ryan


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Dressed2Impress said:


> dawg believe me if i didn't have this fat ass mortgage i'd be rydin daily my damn self...<br />
> <br />
> oh shit, mayb Red can give you my a/c delete panel and i can give you his china hat when you come down...


<br />
<br />
I'll bring the chicken adobo and the lumpias


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> <br />
> <br />
> I'll bring the chicken adobo and the lumpias


 sounds like a Carson party:nicoderm:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's the rest of the pop trunk


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I got a clean ass set of sport mirrors for sale too


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> PROBABLY FOUND IT WITH THE OTHER 20 OR 30 IN THE PILE!!:biggrin:


Lol if I had that many then all my ghouse bros would be getting hooked up too:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> ILL LOOK FOR IT IN MY MAILBOX THURS OR FRI:h5:


The mail might be kinda late on this one homie :rofl: better pull out a lazyboy if you're gonna wait for this one!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> The mail might be kinda late on this one homie :rofl: better pull out a lazyboy if you're gonna wait for this one!!!


 and a remote!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> and a remote!!!


:yes:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SAUL said:


> Took the Glasshouse for a cruise today it felt good :cheesy:


SHE BAD ASSSSSSSSS SAUL:worship:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> <br />
> <br />
> I'll bring the chicken adobo and the lumpias


shit dawg, you don't have to bring it, you know i already have everything for it...


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

*MY CUZINS 76*


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

1978


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

Bajito OG said:


> 1978


NICE HOMIE


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

benz88 said:


> Anyone lookin for a Glasshouse?
> http://manitoba.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...74-Chevrolet-Impala-Coupe-W0QQAdIdZ283134002#




from the winnipeg forums. 
Bit of a drive for most.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

too bad its so far.... price is nice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> too bad its so far.... price is nice


 real nice!!!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> too bad its so far.... price is nice


lol..
common.. only a couple days drive.. lol.. strait. haha..
you can bring me a set of wheels. too. haha


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dippin' into the goody bag again  these are going on my raghouse


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Dippin' into the goody bag again  these are going on my raghouse


 a must for the raghouse!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> :worship::nicoderm::h5:
> 
> absolutely beautiful ride Saul


X2 man. that thing is sweet


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lupe said:


>


that color is sweet


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> that color is sweet


X74!!! Sure is


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the props on the glasshouse


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SAUL said:


> Thanks everyone for the props on the glasshouse


just don't sell it next week ok brother
:happysad:


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA (Jun 26, 2008)

Glasshouse is Fu#*king CLEAN do U have any PIC of the rest of the car


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Wasup w those sport mirrors?? Hit me up!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> just don't sell it next week ok brother
> :happysad:


 he can sell it, just sell it to us!!!:cheesy:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> just don't sell it next week ok brother
> :happysad:


:roflmao:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

lupe said:


>


SWEET RAG HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=329892&stc=1&d=1309366337


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=329892&stc=1&d=1309366337


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> just don't sell it next week ok brother
> :happysad:


 lol!!! Money is always nice. I will take more pictures and post them up


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SAUL said:


> Took the Glasshouse for a cruise today it felt good :cheesy:


NICE RIDE SAUL...TAKE GOOD CARE OF THAT ONE...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


> lol!!! Money is always nice. I will take more pictures and post them up


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't sell that one Saul,that looks like ur the second owner,good things come to those who wait.when u gonna put some trus on it,u pretty much cornered the market on those on those in so.cal.beautiful car brother.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Empire's '74 with the fresh hubcaps on


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

SAUL said:


> Took the Glasshouse for a cruise today it felt good :cheesy:


saul quit it already your killing us but i love your new ride but what happen to the black monte:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Empire's '74 with the fresh hubcaps on


 THANKS BROTHER!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


> saul quit it already your killing us but i love your new ride but what happen to the black monte:thumbsup:


 BLACK MONTE GOT SACRIFICED FOR THE GLASSIEST OF THE GLASSHOUSES!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> THANKS BROTHER!!!!


My pleasure homie, I'm heading to pick up my driveline for my red 74!!!! I'm soo excited, I should be rollin' today :run:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> saul quit it already your killing us but i love your new ride but what happen to the black monte:thumbsup:


Just like Ryan said I had to let it go in order to pick this glasshouse up. But its ok it stayed in the Strays family


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea the black Monte was beautiful...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


> Just like Ryan said I had to let it go in order to pick this glasshouse up. But its ok it stayed in the Strays family


 IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL CAR SAUL, BUT THE CAR YOU GOT STOMPS THE MONTE IMO:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


> SWEET RAG HOMIE:thumbsup:


 thanks homie you guys all have some badd ass rides up on here...........:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

lupe said:


> thanks homie you guys all have some badd ass rides up on here...........:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=329892&stc=1&d=1309366337


thats going to be sweet man


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

socapots said:


> thats going to be sweet man


BLUE OWL

Just a little something for the rag thank


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm finally back in the ghouse!!! Its dirty now and I need to vacuum it out, but I'm rollin' again :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm finally back in the ghouse!!! Its dirty now and I need to vacuum it out, but I'm rollin' again :yes:


:h5:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Damn thats clean :thumbsup:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


>


 ISNT THAT UR OLD ONE DAWG??


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> ISNT THAT UR OLD ONE DAWG??


Yea it is they lifted it and patterned it out


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Yea it is they lifted it and patterned it out


Nice! Let them know I have a mint 76 Impala grille for them :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody need window or door switches?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SMURF said:


>


SUP SMURF ITS RICH


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Que onda Loko, how's everything. Say Hi to the Familia from me and the Fam Bam.*


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


>


 Beautiful!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody know what to use to restore tail light lens???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

are the lenses cracked or just faded... I've had good luck sanding smooth with fine sandpaper and clearing you can sand and reclear too


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Just faded.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Complete rear defrost setup, including all wiring and ducts $200 shipped


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice defogger dezzy....

cool accessory


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Johnny562 said:


> Just faded.


I did 74' impala taillights with clear made a big difference....plus polish the trim and repainted the inserts


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Johnny562 said:


> Just faded.


 x2 :420:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> x2 :420:


:nicoderm:

o yea....Friday it's on


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Complete rear defrost setup, including all wiring and ducts $200 shipped


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice defogger dezzy....
> 
> cool accessory


Thanks :biggrin: I just picked up two more so I'm letting this one go.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice defogger dezzy....
> 
> cool accessory


I'm sorry that fat b!itch @ the post office sat on your dash plate, lemme know Wutchu wanna do?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Thanks :biggrin: I just picked up two more so I'm letting this one go.


yea they nice to have.... got one for my 76' and a nos one still in the box


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm sorry that fat b!itch @ the post office sat on your dash plate, lemme know Wutchu wanna do?


I'm gonna try to straighten it and see how it goes


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> I'm gonna try to straighten it and see how it goes


WAZUP HARBOR HOWS UR 76???


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok I got a super deal for one lucky 75-76 caprice owner. I've been holding these for a Guy that's was supposed to pick em up a while ago and hes now supposed to be getting these tomorrow. I took some pics of the cracks that pretty much disappear when u press them together. Some glue and then paint and they'll disappear all together. I'm selling then for $130 which is less then the fibercraps that don't fit. If he doesn't get them in the morning I'm getting off of them. The last filler has a piece missing but that is hidden by the middle filler when on the car so unless you're doing a 100 point restore no one will ever know.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

Johnny562 said:


> Anybody know what to use to restore tail light lens???


LET ME SEE IF I CAN FIND PICTURES OF MINES
I SANDED THEM SLIGHTLY WITH 1200 GRIT SAND PAPER AND SHOT THEM WITH CLEAR AND A LIL BIT OF KANDY RED ON THE CLEAR 
AND THEY CAME OUT LIKE NEW IVE DONE IT ON MY GLASSHOUSE AND BIG BODY CADILLAC JUST TO GIVE IT THAT NEW LOOK


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup Pomona Rider... just little by little... piece by piece


dam that's a great deal for those fillers dezzy...those splits and that missing corner can all be fixed with jb weld 

works great.... there's a more expensive filler/glue you can buy also but I smoothed my rear corners and they look new

someone better jump on those before I start moving money around to buy them


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice defogger dezzy....
> 
> cool accessory


:yes::yes::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Ok I got a super deal for one lucky 75-76 caprice owner. I've been holding these for a Guy that's was supposed to pick em up a while ago and hes now supposed to be getting these tomorrow. I took some pics of the cracks that pretty much disappear when u press them together. Some glue and then paint and they'll disappear all together. I'm selling then for $130 which is less then the fibercraps that don't fit. If he doesn't get them in the morning I'm getting off of them. The last filler has a piece missing but that is hidden by the middle filler when on the car so unless you're doing a 100 point restore no one will ever know.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea they nice to have.... got one for my 76' and a nos one still in the box


 baller!!!!:0:biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> sup Pomona Rider... just little by little... piece by piece
> 
> 
> dam that's a great deal for those fillers dezzy...those splits and that missing corner can all be fixed with jb weld
> ...


:yes: I even have another filler piece u can trace and cut to fit the missing part exactly! Hmmm...on second thought...maybe I should keep these lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

maybe you should!


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Ok I got a super deal for one lucky 75-76 caprice owner. I've been holding these for a Guy that's was supposed to pick em up a while ago and hes now supposed to be getting these tomorrow. I took some pics of the cracks that pretty much disappear when u press them together. Some glue and then paint and they'll disappear all together. I'm selling then for $130 which is less then the fibercraps that don't fit. If he doesn't get them in the morning I'm getting off of them. The last filler has a piece missing but that is hidden by the middle filler when on the car so unless you're doing a 100 point restore no one will ever know.


I bought some brand new rear fillers from sandkindustries.com and they are plastic and flexible and they fit like a glove they cost $150 but well worth it


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SMURF said:


> *Que onda Loko, how's everything. Say Hi to the Familia from me and the Fam Bam.*


EVERYTHING IS KOOL BRO IT WAS NICE CATCHING UP MY FAMILY SAYS HI TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

*Have a Happy and safe 4th of July...to the Glasshouse family...:wave::wave::wave:*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> *Have a Happy and safe 4th of July...to the Glasshouse family...:wave::wave::wave:*


 you too brother!!! happy and safe 4th to the g house crew!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> I did 74' impala taillights with clear made a big difference....plus polish the trim and repainted the inserts





FLEET~HOOD said:


> LET ME SEE IF I CAN FIND PICTURES OF MINES
> I SANDED THEM SLIGHTLY WITH 1200 GRIT SAND PAPER AND SHOT THEM WITH CLEAR AND A LIL BIT OF KANDY RED ON THE CLEAR
> AND THEY CAME OUT LIKE NEW IVE DONE IT ON MY GLASSHOUSE AND BIG BODY CADILLAC JUST TO GIVE IT THAT NEW LOOK


Cool. Thanks fellas!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

So I'm tryin to shorten the rearend I been told that I could put some 1969 chevy truck axles which r 1"1/4 shorter which will b enough right ? So my main question is what model and is this true help pls


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

BACK IN THE 80'S MY POP'S...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> BACK IN THE 80'S MY POP'S...


 :h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

piece by piece


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> BACK IN THE 80'S MY POP'S...


I wish my dad was as cool as yours lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nothing going on in GLASSHOUSE land??:dunno:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Nothing going on in GLASSHOUSE land??:dunno:


GET SOME ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone have a rear bumper guard with impact strip attached for a 75 caprice?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Anyone have a rear bumper guard with impact strip attached for a 75 caprice?


:nosad: I should have a few next week tho.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: sup glasshouse brothers


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

anyone needs a set of rear quarter window moldings i have a set no clips though just the plastic one side cracked but when its installed you really cant really tell make me an offer


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I also have a set of vinyl trims that run along the side of the quarter panel a total of 4 pcs you can see one side on this picture


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Nothing going on in GLASSHOUSE land??:dunno:


Just been enjoying mine before it sells


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SAUL said:


> anyone needs a set of rear quarter window moldings i have a set no clips though just the plastic one side cracked but when its installed you really cant really tell make me an offer


And I got clips....hmmm....:naughty:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


> anyone needs a set of rear quarter window moldings i have a set no clips though just the plastic one side cracked but when its installed you really cant really tell make me an offer


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

happy fourth weekend


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> I wish my dad was as cool as yours lol


THAT'S NOTHING...HE HAD LIKE 7 GLASSHOUSES IN TOTAL FROM 74,75 TO 76'S


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

mr.glasshouse said:


> THAT'S NOTHING...HE HAD LIKE 7 GLASSHOUSES IN TOTAL FROM 74,75 TO 76'S


born and breed a glasshouse fiend:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Anyone have a rear bumper guard with impact strip attached for a 75 caprice?


 Hit up INVISIBLE EMPIRE,I just sent those his way.


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

http://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff412/dannyporcayo/5568b93d.jpg[/IMG
Input pls FEST


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow after he clears the frame alll of a sudden he has the front suspension after 1 week damm he was fast "JUSSTCHROME " JC1


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

dannyp said:


> Wow after he clears the frame alll of a sudden he has the front suspension after 1 week damm he was fast "JUSSTCHROME " JC1


 :wow::wow::wow::thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> happy fourth weekend


What muther look's killer, can you come do mind


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

SAUL said:


> I also have a set of vinyl trims that run along the side of the quarter panel a total of 4 pcs you can see one side on this picture


 How much


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

dannyp said:


> Wow after he clears the frame alll of a sudden he has the front suspension after 1 week damm he was fast "JUSSTCHROME " JC1


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> How much


Make me an offer I'm not trying to get rich pm me Ur offer if u want cool


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


> Make me an offer I'm not trying to get rich pm me Ur offer if u want cool


 :wave:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

BIG MARC said:


> Hit up INVISIBLE EMPIRE,I just sent those his way.


SIKK PIXX!!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dannyp said:


> http://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff412/dannyporcayo/5568b93d.jpg[/IMG
> Input pls FEST[/QUOTE]
> 
> Cute kid and nice frame homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

mr.glasshouse said:


> BACK IN THE 80'S MY POP'S...


:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Baby's first bath in about a decade


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Baby's first bath in about a decade


 :h5::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

Shops Laggard Before pics



















Shops Laggard After pics


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

uso og 64 said:


> Shops Laggard Before pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

HAPPY FOURTH OF JULY TO THE GLASSHOUSE HOMIES....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

uso og 64 said:


> Shops Laggard Before pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS JR:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Happy 4th!!!! I'm parting out my 76 Caprice clip if anybody needs parts. I have everything except the header panel trim, headlight bezels and core support.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This color is really starting to grow on me:cheesy:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> This color is really starting to grow on me:cheesy:


THAT`S THE SHIT WAGON RIGHT THERE.
WAGON AND THE RAG ARE KEEPERS


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> THAT`S THE SHIT WAGON RIGHT THERE.
> WAGON AND THE RAG ARE KEEPERS


:yes: I agree


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> This color is really starting to grow on me:cheesy:


 lucky bastard!!! that car is bad ass!!


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

whos got these parts laying around? my chrome/polish guy lost them


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

hugos76 said:


> whos got these parts laying around? my chrome/polish guy lost them


 i think i have the piece that goes on the fender


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

some interior shots of my house


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


> View attachment 331342
> View attachment 331343
> View attachment 331344
> View attachment 331341
> some interior shots of my house


 :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::h5: fucking car is gorgeous saul!!!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

hugos76 said:


> whos got these parts laying around? my chrome/polish guy lost them


if the door is the same as 72 i have a pass side door, i can check to see if it has it


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

hugos76 said:


> whos got these parts laying around? my chrome/polish guy lost them


:wave:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

I need the mirrors off this wagon


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SAUL said:


> View attachment 331342
> View attachment 331343
> View attachment 331344
> View attachment 331341
> some interior shots of my house


Twins:thumbsup::cheesy:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

for got to mention i need both passenger and driver sides. Also missing left and right of grill trim pieces


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

I GOT THE FENDER PIECES:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fuck.. barely 9:30..... fireworks dieing out....weak show this year


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

hugos76 said:


> whos got these parts laying around? my chrome/polish guy lost them


 i ll try to get em tomorrow if they are stil avaliable at the junk yard and let you know


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This tailgate had me in awe:wow: I've never seen anything like it before

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...s/jj173/seattle206boy/VID_20110704_205505.mp4


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

hugos76 said:


> I need the mirrors off this wagon


I got a few drivers remote mirrors for sale, no passenger's tho.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

hugos76 said:


> for got to mention i need both passenger and driver sides. Also missing left and right of grill trim pieces


I got '76 Impala ones


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> This tailgate had me in awe:wow: I've never seen anything like it before
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/playe...s/jj173/seattle206boy/VID_20110704_205505.mp4


 now you have us in awe!!!lol


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

SAUL said:


> anyone needs a set of rear quarter window moldings i have a set no clips though just the plastic one side cracked but when its installed you really cant really tell make me an offer


 InvisibleEmpire u want these trims give me $50 for them cool let me know


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SAUL said:


> InvisibleEmpire u want these trims give me $50 for them cool let me know


Damn u Empire!! Lol


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

coachella valley


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> coachella valley


Damn!!:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaboss2320 (Jun 28, 2011)

*my old school 75 impala*

my 75 keeping it old school in the new school ....:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

impalaboss2320 said:


> my 75 keeping it old school in the new school ....:thumbsup:
> View attachment 331456


I have skirts and the front wheel trim if u need em


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> This tailgate had me in awe:wow: I've never seen anything like it before
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/playe...s/jj173/seattle206boy/VID_20110704_205505.mp4


 yeah id cruise the wagon :biggrin: time to put some 14s on it and set it closer to the earth though :biggrin: now you got your parts hauler


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone got a 76 caprice passenger side fender extension


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> This color is really starting to grow on me:cheesy:


LOVE THAT COLOR:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone got a 76 caprice passenger side fender extension


:wave::wave:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Just wanted to share the Glasshouse that is featured in the Lowrider Coloring Book that I made. 
Its currently out for sale so get one for yourself or for your kids! :thumbsup:

More info on the book here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/284644-**LOWRIDER-COLORING-BOOK**


















Heres the official trailer for the book:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave::wave:


Wasup, u got it? Hit me up with a pic and price!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

GOOD STUFF... YALL DEAD BEATS....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> GOOD STUFF... YALL DEAD BEATS....


:rofl:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

cool coloring book


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

My in-dash clock still works but keeps losing time. Do I need to replace it or can I fix it somehow?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

they usually run fast or slow... probably just 1970's technology


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> cool coloring book


X2.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Parting out my 76 clip, pm me with needs.I have the header panel too.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

impalacusTOM said:


> My in-dash clock still works but keeps losing time. Do I need to replace it or can I fix it somehow?


At least yours works!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Wizzard said:


> Just wanted to share the Glasshouse that is featured in the Lowrider Coloring Book that I made.
> Its currently out for sale so get one for yourself or for your kids! :thumbsup:
> 
> More info on the book here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/284644-**LOWRIDER-COLORING-BOOK**
> ...


What's the ticket


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> I have skirts and the front wheel trim if u need em


 HOW MUCH FOR THE TRIM FRONT AND BACK


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Wizzard said:


> Just wanted to share the Glasshouse that is featured in the Lowrider Coloring Book that I made.
> Its currently out for sale so get one for yourself or for your kids! :thumbsup:
> 
> More info on the book here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/284644-**LOWRIDER-COLORING-BOOK**
> ...


 NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> At least yours works!!


You paralyzed your clock that time your car locked up and pulled all those shit-hooks on the freeway! LOL! That clock is shit-scared stiff to even move now!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

impalacusTOM said:


> You paralyzed your clock that time your car locked up and pulled all those shit-hooks on the freeway! LOL! That clock is shit-scared stiff to even move now!


lol.
had to read this shit twice.
hahah


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone have a clean stock radio for a 71-76 impala it doesn't have to work


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone happen to have some chrome dust shields?? I got all my chrome but I'm missing these.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

impalacusTOM said:


> You paralyzed your clock that time your car locked up and pulled all those shit-hooks on the freeway! LOL! That clock is shit-scared stiff to even move now!


:roflmao: you're probably right!! How do u pump some life back into them? I don't think I've ever had one that worked


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SouthSide76 said:


> Anyone have a clean stock radio for a 71-76 impala it doesn't have to work


:wave:I have a few I'm gonna get pulled this week


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone happen to have some chrome dust shields?? I got all my chrome but I'm missing these.


Damn u ain't playing!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

hugos76 said:


> for got to mention i need both passenger and driver sides. Also missing left and right of grill trim pieces


I'LL CHECK HUGO


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone need this?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I got a couple things for sale...

chromed interior pillars
powdercoated gloss black hood hindges
NOS front and rear bumperguards(74 caprice/74-75 impala)


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone happen to have some chrome dust shields?? I got all my chrome but I'm missing these.


 :thumbsup:


harborareaPhil said:


> I got a couple things for sale...
> 
> chromed interior pillars
> powdercoated gloss black hood hindges
> NOS front and rear bumperguards(74 caprice/74-75 impala)


 how about any spare body mounts lmk. thanks


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Parting out my 76 clip, pm me with needs.I have the header panel too.


 you aint strippin that badass wagon already are you? hell ida kept it on the road for your parts hauling rig


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

vengence said:


> you aint strippin that badass wagon already are you? hell ida kept it on the road for your parts hauling rig


Naw this is an extra clip I had in storage, I ain't crazy :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lalalalalalauffin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone happen to have some chrome dust shields?? I got all my chrome but I'm missing these.


That's F_ckin nice!! :yes: Did KrazyKutting hook it up?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks fellas, yea they hooked it up!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Brought her home today!!!! Damn steering column locked up and I didn't make it to the dol in time so I towed her home. Tilt column is going in this week


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

NICE HOMIE NOTHING BETTER THEN A 1975 CAPRICE CLASSIC CONVERTIBLE I NEED ONE OF THOSE TOO DAWG HAHA


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Brought her home today!!!! Damn steering column locked up and I didn't make it to the dol in time so I towed her home. Tilt column is going in this week


 I should of kept mine had on just like it I sold it to put the money into my green glasshouse


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody know where I can get the right bumper bolts for a '75 Impala??? Front and rear.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> Anybody know where I can get the right bumper bolts for a '75 Impala??? Front and rear.


 hit up big marc


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Brought her home today!!!! Damn steering column locked up and I didn't make it to the dol in time so I towed her home. Tilt column is going in this week


 dezzy the ragman!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> At least yours works!!


 i got an nos one!:yes:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone happen to have some chrome dust shields?? I got all my chrome but I'm missing these.


for a homie who is 'just klownin' you taking this shit SERIOUSLY!!!!
DAAAMN!!!! must be a bumper crop of virginia tobacco this year!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> hit up big marc


 Link?


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

Johnny562 said:


> Anybody know where I can get the right bumper bolts for a '75 Impala??? Front and rear.


*HILLCO FASTENER WAREHOUSE
7522 Park Avenue
Garden Grove, CA 92841*
*714 657-7442*
Business Hours: Mon - Fri 8:00am - 5:00pm and Saturday 9:00am - 2:00pm
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Johnny562 said:


> Anybody know where I can get the right bumper bolts for a '75 Impala??? Front and rear.


I got mine through 'barnes' the nut and bolt guy my work uses

they sell them on eBay.... make sure you got the right size.... the first ones he sent me were the larger size for like 50's cars... I 2 bags of those sitting here


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


> *HILLCO FASTENER WAREHOUSE
> 7522 Park Avenue
> Garden Grove, CA 92841*
> *714 657-7442*
> ...



Thanks bro. I know exactly where that is...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> Link?


 HES HERE IN THE FEST, HAS A VERY NICE RAGHOUSE "THE TESTAMENT" UCE C.C. VEGAS


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> I got mine through 'barnes' the nut and bolt guy my work uses
> 
> they sell them on eBay.... make sure you got the right size.... the first ones he sent me were the larger size for like 50's cars... I 2 bags of those sitting here


 :wave:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

manu samoa said:


> for a homie who is 'just klownin' you taking this shit SERIOUSLY!!!!
> DAAAMN!!!! must be a bumper crop of virginia tobacco this year!!!


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

My boy just referred me to that place he said they have all kinds of bolts ther


1975 VERT said:


> *HILLCO FASTENER WAREHOUSE
> 7522 Park Avenue
> Garden Grove, CA 92841*
> *714 657-7442*
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SouthSide76 said:


> Anyone have a clean stock radio for a 71-76 impala it doesn't have to work



I got a radio you can have. Not sure how clean it is though. I'll try get some pics up for you.
You pay the shipping.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone happen to have some chrome dust shields?? I got all my chrome but I'm missing these.


Dude that shit is looking wild man. 
Nice ideas, and work.


----------



## CHORIZO63SS (Mar 28, 2008)

Anybody need lugnuts for tru=spoke wires 1/2-20 size. They were on a 76 glasshouse. No washers. 20$


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Is it wrong to caress my girls curvy backside at 2:30 in the morning, under the moonlight while hearing the crickets chirp?? 


Oh wait, im outside and raccoons are fighting and bats swooping my head while mosquitoes chew my neck off!!!


I still love ya girl... My 1975 Chevy..:420::naughty:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

How is it im on the Fest at 3:30 in the morning, and *no one* is in here?? :scratching head: :dunno:


*EDIT* Has Armageddon hit the coasts already? and its headed to the Midwest?? Zombies?? :ninja:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> How is it im on the Fest at 3:30 in the morning, and *no one* is in here?? :scratching head: :dunno:
> 
> 
> *EDIT* Has Armageddon hit the coasts already? and its headed to the Midwest?? Zombies?? :ninja:


I`M UP, TAKING A FUCKING ASTHMA BREATHING TREATMENT.
THIS YEAR IS SUPER HARD TO BREATH, AFTER 20 INCHES OF RAIN


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> dezzy the ragman!!!:thumbsup:


Lol I'm trying


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Is it wrong to caress my girls curvy backside at 2:30 in the morning, under the moonlight while hearing the crickets chirp??
> 
> 
> Oh wait, im outside and raccoons are fighting and bats swooping my head while mosquitoes chew my neck off!!!
> ...


Is it weird that I sat in my raghouse today in the rain and made car sounds while I waved to imaginary people as I flew, top down on an imaginary road because I don't have tabs yet, i just got a tilt steering column pulled, and the fuel pump hasn't come in yet? :dunno:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Who's got a set of door panels like this for sale? Just like my 1975 Impala Custom..
Any color/condition, lmk thanks


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

socapots said:


> I got a radio you can have. Not sure how clean it is though. I'll try get some pics up for you.
> You pay the shipping.


Cool, post pics when you get a chance thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

wow thats a nice caprice


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> Who's got a set of door panels like this for sale? Just like my 1975 Impala Custom..
> Any color/condition, lmk thanks


those are clean,,,,,how much?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Brought her home today!!!! Damn steering column locked up and I didn't make it to the dol in time so I towed her home. Tilt column is going in this week


shIt you scored on on that one! body looks like IT`S DRY,
but steering locked up? are you sure you "bought it" and didn`t have a screw driver as a key?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> shIt you scored on on that one! body looks like IT`S DRY,
> but steering locked up? are you sure you "bought it" and didn`t have a screw driver as a key?


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> shIt you scored on on that one! body looks like IT`S DRY,
> but steering locked up? are you sure you "bought it" and didn`t have a screw driver as a key?


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:



heartofthacity said:


> :roflmao: you're probably right!! How do u pump some life back into them? I don't think I've ever had one that worked


they got new quartz guts you can get for them...



heartofthacity said:


> Brought her home today!!!! Damn steering column locked up and I didn't make it to the dol in time so I towed her home. Tilt column is going in this week


fuck no wonder cant find any 74's-76's you bought them all and are hiding them from me... LMAO... good score homie.... now lets get that rag house painted up and rydin on some wires...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Johnny562 said:


> Anybody know where I can get the right bumper bolts for a '75 Impala??? Front and rear.


 ACE Hardware is where I got mine,my originals broke when I took them off.


INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> hit up big marc


 :wave:


Johnny562 said:


> Link?





1975 VERT said:


> *HILLCO FASTENER WAREHOUSE
> 7522 Park Avenue
> Garden Grove, CA 92841*
> *714 657-7442*
> ...


 Great shop!I miss the O.C.


INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> HES HERE IN THE FEST, HAS A VERY NICE RAGHOUSE "THE TESTAMENT" UCE C.C. VEGAS


 Thank you my brotha!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


 :uh:Same one?
http://blog.cardomain.com/2008/03/04/to-donk-or-not/



MR.59 said:


> those are clean,,,,,how much?


 THey are my originals.. im looking for another set for a project im working on..


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> :uh:Same one?
> http://blog.cardomain.com/2008/03/04/to-donk-or-not/
> 
> 
> THey are my originals.. im looking for another set for a project im working on..


I have vert ones but they have the hole for power switch but the top is the same


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


> *HILLCO FASTENER WAREHOUSE
> 7522 Park Avenue
> Garden Grove, CA 92841*
> *714 657-7442*
> ...



Thanks again, bro. Just picked up all the hardware I needed. Cheap too.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Who's got a set of door panels like this for sale? Just like my 1975 Impala Custom..
> Any color/condition, lmk thanks


Upper and lower?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Niceuffin:uffin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> shIt you scored on on that one! body looks like IT`S DRY,
> but steering locked up? are you sure you "bought it" and didn`t have a screw driver as a key?


:yes: I swear , I coasted it out of the guys driveway so AAA could pick it up and I put it in park and turned the wheel a lil bit and "click!" The ignition was kinda loose already but I didn't know it would do that sh!t right as the tow truck was 5 mins away. Last night I ran to my storage and grabbed my black tilt column w/key and I'm gonna slap that and a new fuel pump in today. There's a car show Sunday around here and I'm thinking of putting the collector plates on it from one of my other Caprices and sliding thru :naughty: either that or the Waghouse :roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dressed2Impress said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> they got new quartz guts you can get for them...
> ...


Got a link to the quartz stuff? Sorry about the 74-76s :tongue: maybe ill bring u on my next car hunting trip! I'm locking up 3 '76 Caprices(two are Landaus) and a 76 Impala right now:naughty: I plan on having my shop up and running within a year


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :yes: I swear , I coasted it out of the guys driveway so AAA could pick it up and I put it in park and turned the wheel a lil bit and "click!" The ignition was kinda loose already but I didn't know it would do that sh!t right as the tow truck was 5 mins away. Last night I ran to my storage and grabbed my black tilt column w/key and I'm gonna slap that and a new fuel pump in today. There's a car show Sunday around here and I'm thinking of putting the collector plates on it from one of my other Caprices and sliding thru :naughty: either that or the Waghouse :roflmao:


I WOULD, A LITTE EXTRA WORK TONIGHT, AND TAKE HER OUT TO THE SHOW


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

waghouse..... :rofl::rofl::rofl:

that's a cool name for it....just need some spokes


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> waghouse..... :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> that's a cool name for it....just need some spokes


Thanks, I made it up myself :cheesy: it already has stock 15" spokes :rofl:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> :yes: I swear , I coasted it out of the guys driveway so AAA could pick it up and I put it in park and turned the wheel a lil bit and "click!" The ignition was kinda loose already but I didn't know it would do that sh!t right as the tow truck was 5 mins away. Last night I ran to my storage and grabbed my black tilt column w/key and I'm gonna slap that and a new fuel pump in today. There's a car show Sunday around here and I'm thinking of putting the collector plates on it from one of my other Caprices and sliding thru :naughty: either that or the Waghouse :roflmao:


 thats a sweet rag man.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> waghouse..... :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> that's a cool name for it....just need some spokes


 :wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> thats a sweet rag man.


Thanks man


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :wave:


 wassup brother....box ever get there


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> wassup brother....box ever get there


 yes it did!! i have not even opened it yet:h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> shIt you scored on on that one! body looks like IT`S DRY,
> but steering locked up? are you sure you "bought it" and didn`t have a screw driver as a key?


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
either way your still my hero!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Baaaahaaaaahaaa!!! :roflmao:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Got a link to the quartz stuff? Sorry about the 74-76s :tongue: maybe ill bring u on my next car hunting trip! I'm locking up 3 '76 Caprices(two are Landaus) and a 76 Impala right now:naughty: I plan on having my shop up and running within a year


yea Impala Bobs, Car's 1 and original Parts Group should all have them...

hey we're headin to the sandoint show in the mornin, leavin the chevron by valley general around 7....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> wassup brother....box ever get there


I got my kick panel trash can the other day too thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dressed2Impress said:


> yea Impala Bobs, Car's 1 and original Parts Group should all have them...
> 
> hey we're headin to the sandoint show in the mornin, leavin the chevron by valley general around 7....


Dammit! I missed it? I went last year and it was nice ...I'm gonna slide thru to the one in downtown Renton Sunday


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


>


:wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

What's up fellowship brother's I'm in Las Vegas today, got a speeding ticket for doing (a buck), more money down the hole


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hit me up if someone needs me too take something back Cali you got my number, Only have a Honda, living @ SIX pm today


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> What's up fellowship brother's I'm in Las Vegas today, got a speeding ticket for doing (a buck), more money down the hole


 :thumbsdown: that suuuuuuuuucks!!!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave:I have a few I'm gonna get pulled this week


any luck with those radios?
im trying to figure out if i can stick one back in the hole the last owner cut out


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Hit me up if someone needs me too take something back Cali you got my number, Only have a Honda, living @ SIX pm today


stop by ryans and pick up a box of parts for me


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> stop by ryans and pick up a box of parts for me


 and his big ass front seat too!!!!:h5:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Who says you can't car dance a GlassHouse :0


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :wave:



:wave: Thx for finding that bumper guard homie.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

*MY CUZINS 76 FROM SD*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

eric0425 said:


> :wave: Thx for finding that bumper guard homie.


NO PROBLEM MAN, THATS WHAT THIS THING IS ALL ABOUT, HELPING EACH OTHER!!!:h5:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

man, there are some really, REALLY nice Glasshouses and convertables here!!! I kinda feel out of place... :yessad::happysad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> any luck with those radios?
> im trying to figure out if i can stick one back in the hole the last owner cut out


I should be pulling parts Monday so ill see wassup :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave:Sup guys, whats new


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ran up on this Guy out here with a loaded 76 Caprice Landau. It has a power split bench, power doors and windows. Ill get more pics. I'm trying to get it from him :run:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Did anyone see that 75 caprice on Craigslist for sale in barstow dude only wants $650 its white with a blue interior and vinyl


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

1975 chevy caprice "GLASS HOUSE" BARSTOW 650 75 CAPRICE


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SAUL said:


> Did anyone see that 75 caprice on Craigslist for sale in barstow dude only wants $650 its white with a blue interior and vinyl


:wow: post link!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

courtesy of the h.a.m.b.......


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> courtesy of the h.a.m.b.......


:thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

socapots said:


> :wave:


wusup bro where you been?



INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> NO PROBLEM MAN, THATS WHAT THIS THING IS ALL ABOUT, HELPING EACH OTHER!!!:h5:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:machinegun: chevy derby cars


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: post link!


 It is posted!



cheloRO75 said:


> :machinegun: chevy derby cars


 Cheap parts cars...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> any luck with those radios?
> im trying to figure out if i can stick one back in the hole the last owner cut out



dude i flaked and didnt get a pic of the one i got.
But if the hole is already cut out. It will probably be more of a pain to try and get a stock one in there. Unless you can get a whole new dash piece. Cant remember if those come out or not..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


> wusup bro where you been?


lol. Man i honestly dont know... haha. seems ever time i check this topic i miss a page or 2.. lol. This has to be the fastest growing topic on here. 

I think ive been dreaming of cruzing a clean glasshouse. lol.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: post link!


its gone i just checked craigslist somebody came up the car was complete


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Caprice Front Clip


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Ran up on this Guy out here with a loaded 76 Caprice Landau. It has a power split bench, power doors and windows. Ill get more pics. I'm trying to get it from him :run:


 I think you've seen more Glasshouses in the past few months than I've seen in my entire life!! There ain't any around here that's for sure...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

wow that was a deal


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> I think you've seen more Glasshouses in the past few months than I've seen in my entire life!! There ain't any around here that's for sure...


Lol yea its been a weird year! Send me your address and maybe I can ship u a few :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Lol yea its been a weird year! Send me your address and maybe I can ship u a few :thumbsup:


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:A FEW!!!!! thats a big ass package to ship!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

BIG RED said:


> Who says you can't car dance a GlassHouse :0


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> any luck with those radios?
> im trying to figure out if i can stick one back in the hole the last owner cut out


I tried to pull that damn radio out yesterday without cutting or breaking anything and I got frustrated and left! I'll try again tomorrow :burn:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> I tried to pull that damn radio out yesterday without cutting or breaking anything and I got frustrated and left! I'll try again tomorrow :burn:


Well at least I'm not the only one frustrated with a glasshouse right now..

Last night my driveshaft fell out on the freeway and cracked my newly rebuilt transmission to shit.

People have been saying the u joints might not have been tightened and it hasn't even been 5 or 6 hundred miles?anyway to tell what caused it?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Well at least I'm not the only one frustrated with a glasshouse right now..
> 
> Last night my driveshaft fell out on the freeway and cracked my newly rebuilt transmission to shit.
> 
> People have been saying the u joints might not have been tightened and it hasn't even been 5 or 6 hundred miles?anyway to tell what caused it?


Did it break @ the u-joints? Or did it slide out of the trans? The u-joints broke on my Chevelle years ago while I was on the freeway and that was a scary bumpy ride


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm heading to put the column in the raghouse, be back later :inout:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Did it break @ the u-joints? Or did it slide out of the trans? The u-joints broke on my Chevelle years ago while I was on the freeway and that was a scary bumpy ride


The part on my rear differential looks fine, missing a bearing though. I don't know how the trans ended up cracking


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG_LOS said:


> 1976 caprice classic landau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

beautiful absolutely beautiful glasshouse
:nicoderm:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

beautiful absolutely beautiful glasshouse
:nicoderm:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> BIG_LOS said:
> 
> 
> > 1976 caprice classic landau
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > I SOLD THAT 76 TO A CAT IN TEXAS A FEW YEARS BACK:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:
> 
> 
> > Damn I thought I was a glasshouse whore!! :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> BIG_LOS said:
> 
> 
> > 1976 caprice classic landau
> ...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


BIG MARC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

BIG MARC said:


>


Look's Good, Dammit


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


>


SOLD


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > OH BUT YOU ARE!!!!
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG MARC said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: SHOW EM THE MURAL BIG MAN!!! CAR IS AMAZING!!!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

i need a driveshaft, what other chevys will be compatible?
will a 74 wagon work?

also, i have 8s up front and 12s in the back, can i run a stock driveshaft if i dont lock up the rear all the way?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > I SOLD THAT 76 TO A CAT IN TEXAS A FEW YEARS BACK:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:
> 
> 
> > didnt coast one have this one too?
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > OH BUT YOU ARE!!!!
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> i need a driveshaft, what other chevys will be compatible?
> will a 74 wagon work?
> 
> also, i have 8s up front and 12s in the back, can i run a stock driveshaft if i dont lock up the rear all the way?


front are never really an issue, because the suspension will only travel so far before ripping something out bad.
The rears are another story.
and you have a good question there about the 12s.
I'd also like to know this.
what are you guys running and why?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> i need a driveshaft, what other chevys will be compatible?
> will a 74 wagon work?


I don't think the wagon drive shaft will work as the wheel base is longer by a couple inches so I'm would bet the drive shaft is longer aswell. I've seen a sedan body on a wagon frame. Looks like a radical hopper pancaked with the wheels in the back of the wells lol :rofl:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Haha any ideas then? What about 71 to 76 caddies?my local yards got at least 3 right now


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Haha any ideas then? What about 71 to 76 caddies?my local yards got at least 3 right now


The homie is Partin out a 4dr 75 impala if that will fit Ill let him kno but he's n the sfv by the way & if any1 else needs something hit me up


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

NOS door guard for sale $50 plus shipping


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


CHOPPER 76 said:


> NOS door guard for sale $50 plus shipping


:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Stripped to bare metal,sanded, and primed the hood last night..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sweet!


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Quick question I 4got to take note on the way the top a-arms bushings go any help pls I'm @ work tryin to knock them out while the bosses r off 2day


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> sweet!


 :yes:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

NINJA said:


> :wave:


 whats up????


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

if anybody has a battery tray for a 74 caprice im looking for one.:thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> whats up????


 not much, just droppin in. been busy as crap with work lately so haven't been on much


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

NINJA said:


> not much, just droppin in. been busy as crap with work lately so haven't been on much


 good to see you in here!!!:h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Stripped to bare metal,sanded, and primed the hood last night..


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


>


LIKE THAT FRONT CLIP...KEEPIN IT GEE...


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)
CHOPPER 76 CHILANGO503
503:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> LIKE THAT FRONT CLIP...KEEPIN IT GEE...


 me likey too!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> good to see you in here!!!:h5:


 just sucks that I haven't had much time to work on the car since they've had me traveling a lot lately


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Finally made room to put it in my shop...going to start working back on it










Got my fenderwells back from the POWDER COATER...very bright almost a neon green 



















does match my motor though :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> Stripped to bare metal,sanded, and primed the hood last night..


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Got me another one I got some more goodies I'm gonna post later!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Got me another one I got some more goodies I'm gonna post later!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> Got me another one I got some more goodies I'm gonna post later!


how much?


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

mr.glasshouse said:


> LIKE THAT FRONT CLIP...KEEPIN IT GEE...


Right on,.... much appreciated


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Poor 75 Impala, heard from the Guy that it was a clean runner and driver when he bought it about six months ago...six months too late


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Front Bumper guards for a 75 Caprice, 76 Impala and 76 Caprice. Perfect! Super clean!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Got me some passenger mirrors finally! Wooohoooo  I posted some other goodies on my parts page so I didn't hog up tha fest


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

BIG MARC said:


>


Big ups to big Marc for helpin me out! Dis is one sweet raghouse! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

whad up.. G-houzers?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup markie.....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Hydrohype said:


> whad up.. G-houzers?


:wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

STRAY 52 said:


> how much?


:naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> whad up.. G-houzers?


:wave: yo yo. U ready to do another model? Lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: yo yo. U ready to do another model? Lol


 I'm sort of getting ready to start on one in a day or two, but just halla at me when ever bro.


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

how much for the guards?


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Front Bumper guards for a 75 Caprice, 76 Impala and 76 Caprice. Perfect! Super clean!


how much??


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

rIdaho said:


> View attachment 336153
> View attachment 336154
> View attachment 336155


more pics please.... bigger.... love them 74' impalas


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

rIdaho said:


> View attachment 336153
> View attachment 336154
> View attachment 336155


nice ride homie 74 impalas all day :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> more pics please.... bigger.... love them 74' impalas


 X2:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Bad Ass House clean and simple!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> nice ride homie 74 impalas all day :thumbsup:


Yessir  speaking of '74 impalas, I have some clean ass front corner marker lights and their fender extentions coming on Thursday or Friday


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


heartofthacity said:


> Yessir  speaking of '74s, I have some clean ass front corner marker lights and their fender extentions coming on Thursday or Friday


:biggrin:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Yessir  speaking of '74 impalas, I have some clean ass front corner marker lights and their fender extentions coming on Thursday or Friday


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> more pics please.... bigger.... love them 74' impalas


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


JustCruisin said:


> :thumbsup: NICE!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


>


great pic.... dig the rims...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


>


Hubba Hubba :wow:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SAVE THE DATE
SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO 
FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


>


Skeeted in my draws


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

509Rider said:


> Skeeted in my draws


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

i need a driveshaft, what other chevys will be compatible?

also, i have 8s up front and 12s in the back, can i run a stock driveshaft if i dont lock up the rear all the way?

anybody know?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

LostInSanPedro said:


> i need a driveshaft, what other chevys will be compatible?
> 
> also, i have 8s up front and 12s in the back, can i run a stock driveshaft if i dont lock up the rear all the way?
> 
> anybody know?


like you said just dont lock it up or keep your rear shocks they will keep you from looking up. but then what will be the point of running 12's. if you over lock it your universal joints will be at a very bad angel and the drive shasft wont spin


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> i need a driveshaft, what other chevys will be compatible?
> 
> also, i have 8s up front and 12s in the back, can i run a stock driveshaft if i dont lock up the rear all the way?
> 
> anybody know?


*You wont have any problems with 12s, i've been running 12's for a minute now and never had any problems. Locks up fine. I'm running 6s up front in reality that's about the maximum travel the front suspension allows. If anything you run a bigger risk of over locking the front 8s or bending their shaft. Just my 2.*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup Smurf


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

SMURF said:


> *You wont have any problems with 12s, i've been running 12's for a minute now and never had any problems. Locks up fine. I'm running 6s up front in reality that's about the maximum travel the front suspension allows. If anything you run a bigger risk of over locking the front 8s or bending their shaft. Just my 2.*


So on a 74-76 impala, 6" are the max. size you can use in the front and 12" in the rear without having to change anything mechanical in your ride (driveshaft, rearend, etc.)?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Interesting, but does anyone know what other cars I can pull a driveshaft out of?


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Interesting, but does anyone know what other cars I can pull a driveshaft out of?


 What u really want to do is make it a slip yoke drive line it better u won't have any vibration , and no worries about it coming out... And you can use 6's in front cuz over all u only have 5 to 6 in of travel but it also depends on how much spring u got ... But it wrks just fine...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


>


GREAT LOOKIN CAR.. ARE THOSE 72 SPOKE D'S?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

impalacusTOM said:


> So on a 74-76 impala, 6" are the max. size you can use in the front and 12" in the rear without having to change anything mechanical in your ride (driveshaft, rearend, etc.)?


you run whatever you want.. But to go bigger then 6 (probably on most cars too) is pointless because there is only so much movement in the suspension.

12s in the rear is good to know. 
Thanks Smurf.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> X2:thumbsup:





SAUL said:


> Bad Ass House clean and simple!!





heartofthacity said:


> Yessir  speaking of '74 impalas, I have some clean ass front corner marker lights and their fender extentions coming on Thursday or Friday





harborareaPhil said:


> great pic.... dig the rims...





heartofthacity said:


> Hubba Hubba :wow:





509Rider said:


> Skeeted in my draws





Hydrohype said:


> GREAT LOOKIN CAR.. ARE THOSE 72 SPOKE D'S?


 Thanks. Clean & simple is all I was shootin' for.:guns: ...wheels are powdercoated/built by [email protected] Envious Touch, wrapped in some 5-dueces!:420:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

rIdaho said:


> Thanks. Clean & simple is all I was shootin' for.:guns: ...wheels are powdercoated/built by [email protected] Envious Touch, wrapped in some 5-dueces!:420:


 you drilled it brother!! car looks great!!!:h5:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

:drooling:


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

I got 16s. On my glasshouse. On stock. Drive shaft. I just. Relocate. My upper. Trailing arms and extended. Them.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> favorites


:nicoderm:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


> I got 16s. On my glasshouse. On stock. Drive shaft. I just. Relocate. My upper. Trailing arms and extended. Them.


Nice use of punctuations! 

lol, J/K


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Nice use of punctuations! lol, J/K


 Lol its my dam phone it does that sometimes.


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

How the hell do you guys remove the rear quarter window trim??? All the plastic coating on my trim pieces just keep cracking off and it doesn't want to move anywhere?


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

what up G-HOUSE family, just check'n in


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> sup Smurf


*Chill'n Big Dog.*



impalacusTOM said:


> So on a 74-76 impala, 6" are the max. size you can use in the front and 12" in the rear without having to change anything mechanical in your ride (driveshaft, rearend, etc.)?


*Pretty much 6s up front is all you need Homie. 
You wont have to change anything out with 12s on the rear, same trailling arms, same mounting points, same drive shaft. I Run 12s with about 2 1/2 turns of 3 ton coils and no shocks. 

*


LostInSanPedro said:


> Interesting, but does anyone know what other cars I can pull a driveshaft out of?


*I believe any chevy from 70-76, maybe even catalinas, either way just take a trip to the Pick Your Parts in Wilmas, i've seen 70s-76s there alot of times.

*


aztec1 said:


> What u really want to do is make it a slip yoke drive line it better u won't have any vibration , and no worries about it coming out... And you can use 6's in front cuz over all u only have 5 to 6 in of travel but it also depends on how much spring u got ... But it wrks just fine...


*A Slip yoke is fine, but really worthless if you're only running 12s but to each his own, 14s and bigger definetly use a slip, how ever make sure whom ever does your slip yoke know what they are doing or you will have more vibration then a mothafucka.

*


socapots said:


> you run whatever you want.. But to go bigger then 6 (probably on most cars too) is pointless because there is only so much movement in the suspension.
> 
> 12s in the rear is good to know.
> Thanks Smurf.


*Been riding like that for years and never had a problem, nock on wood.


*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

impalacusTOM said:


> How the hell do you guys remove the rear quarter window trim??? All the plastic coating on my trim pieces just keep cracking off and it doesn't want to move anywhere?


doing it on a hot ass day helps...if u have any of those up there, we sure haven't had any lately :uh:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> doing it on a hot ass day helps...if u have any of those up there, we sure haven't had any lately :uh:


Yesterday was +30C, that is about as hot as it gets here! Would using a hair dryer to heat up the area help too?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> Nice use of punctuations!
> 
> lol, J/K


haha.. didnt even notice that shit. lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

impalacusTOM said:


> Yesterday was +30C, that is about as hot as it gets here! Would using a hair dryer to heat up the area help too?


you guys gettting killed by mosquitos? Its hot as hell here man. yesterday was 36 without the humdity, felt like 48 with it.. crazy hot man. Dont remember it being like that ever. lol.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

rIdaho said:


> View attachment 336153
> View attachment 336154
> View attachment 336155


CLEAN HOUSE HOMIE:worship:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

socapots said:


> haha.. didnt even notice that shit. lol


Got me reading it. like. how Captain Kirk. talks. :biggrin:

You Canadians and your metric system, talking bout Celsius this.. Its been hotter than a bitch here too, though...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> :drooling:


looks good


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> Got me reading it. like. how Captain Kirk. talks. :biggrin:You Canadians and your metric system, talking bout Celsius this.. Its been hotter than a bitch here too, though...


 must......read..... slowly.........dr. spock


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


 I like that 3wheel right ther !!!! What r those u Ridin 6s & 12s ??? Top adjustables? DAMMIT


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

this past weekend.. color im going with. what do you guys think?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fucker is that silver !!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> must......read..... slowly.........dr. spock


Lol u guys are stupid!!! Too... much... glasshouse...exhaust... fumes...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

dannyp said:


> I like that 3wheel right ther !!!! What r those u Ridin 6s & 12s ??? Top adjustables? DAMMIT


Sorry thats not my car so I have no info, I just came across that vid & posted it in the GlassHouse topic so everyone could check it out


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

JustCruisin said:


> :drooling:


Nice Wheel what type are those, They don't look like my 14x7 cross lave OGs...My daytons dont have any straight spokes coming from the hub...Where is the SCOOBY gang when you have a Mystery...


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome to the club


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


>


:yes:


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


>


:h5:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> fucker is that silver !!!


:yes: correct Sunlight silver Metallic...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

cheloRO75 said:


> :yes: correct Sunlight silver Metallic...


 niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccccccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

cheloRO75 said:


> :yes: correct Sunlight silver Metallic...


bastard.... very nice choice...guess there's room for another silver glasshouse


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Factory triple black and powered out!


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


>


cool ass lock up


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I think I might have to check myself into Glasshouses anonymous... I just traded my 73 Impala for a loaded 76 Landau :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's a good thing dezzy.... stockpile the best


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> that's a good thing dezzy.... stockpile the best


Yea while I can :cheesy: no kids, no wife


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey I'm selling my pair of front bumper guards that fit 75 Caprice and 76 impala/Caprice for $80 shipped. They're beautiful. Also does anybody have a set of Landau hubcaps for sale or trade, preferably black, or a close up pic of the center of one? :dunno:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


>


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Factory triple black and powered out!


now thats what im talkin bout :biggrin: thats what i want lil bro


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

vengence said:


> now thats what im talkin bout :biggrin: thats what i want lil bro


ill come pick u up in it  might even let u wash it lol j/p


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I think I might have to check myself into Glasshouses anonymous... I just traded my 73 Impala for a loaded 76 Landau :cheesy:


 good trade!!!:h5:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> good trade!!!:h5:


Thanks! I thought so too :h5: his trans went out and I just happened to have a 73 I didn't want so I swapped it out :cheesy: I got a fresh th350 and two th400s waiting for it so it wasn't a big deal to me


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


>


sweet.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, I got some court stuff wrapping up around the time of the fest, hopefully I can get away and make it down :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


>


 damm I like the ass in the air like that... One day I will go 14's in the back.. but I dont want to loose my shocks or any of the lay
that I have now.. these almost look like 16's?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Factory triple black and powered out!


 damm: I think you have a satelight guided glasshouse tracking devise stashed away someplace!
great Car, you said fully powered? does it have electric window's?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccccccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


 THHHAAANNNNKKKKK YOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!


harborareaPhil said:


> bastard.... very nice choice...guess there's room for another silver glasshouse


:biggrin:... thanks ...yeah i couldn't make up my mind on what silver too use.. thers lots of choices.. until i laid my eyes:wow: on a 2010 Mazda5 and boom i told myself thats the color of choice....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Factory triple black and powered out!


Damn you juz keep coming up!!!:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Thanks! I thought so too :h5: his trans went out and I just happened to have a 73 I didn't want so I swapped it out :cheesy: I got a fresh th350 and two th400s waiting for it so it wasn't a big deal to me


 trans aint shit!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> damm I like the ass in the air like that... One day I will go 14's in the back.. but I dont want to loose my shocks or any of the laythat I have now.. these almost look like 16's?


 Yeah they are 16's


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> damm: I think you have a satelight guided glasshouse tracking devise stashed away someplace! great Car, you said fully powered? does it have electric window's?


Yup power windows, doors, split buckets. I don't remember if it has a remote passenger mirror? My glasshouse/raghouse/waghouse has been going off the hook! I wasn't looking for this one but I left him my number like three months ago and didn't think much about it until he hit me on Wednesday and said he was in a tight spot, so I had to help him out lol! 



cheloRO75 said:


> Damn you juz keep coming up!!!:biggrin:


Yea I've been really lucky this year :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Yup power windows, doors, split buckets. I don't remember if it has a remote passenger mirror? My glasshouse/raghouse/waghouse has been going off the hook! I wasn't looking for this one but I left him my number like three months ago and didn't think much about it until he hit me on Wednesday and said he was in a tight spot, so I had to help him out lol!
> 
> 
> Yea I've been really lucky this year :biggrin:


ha and were only halfway thru the year!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

cheloRO75 said:


> ha and were only halfway thru the year!


Damn...you're right :drama: lol


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Factory triple black and powered out!



im starting to think you're just taking pics off cardomain...:squint: haha this is getting ridiculous.

you keeping this beauty triple black?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

SMURF said:


> *Chill'n Big Dog.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks smurf, straight to the point!:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> im starting to think you're just taking pics off cardomain...:squint: haha this is getting ridiculous.you keeping this beauty triple black?


Lol ill start taking pics sitting on the cars now  yea I love black cars so it'll probably stay that way. :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

looks pretty clean man, should be a good start.
im still struggling with the color choices myself...trying to paint by november but every new car drives by and throws my last color scheme out the window haha


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> *im starting to think you're just taking pics off cardomain..*.:squint: haha this is getting ridiculous.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> looks pretty clean man, should be a good start.im still struggling with the color choices myself...trying to paint by november but every new car drives by and throws my last color scheme out the window haha


Yea I hear that! I do the same thing. But u know what they say: " when in doubt, paint it black" :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Selling one of my pop trunks. Shoot me an offer. Its complete and even comes with trunk latch.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Selling one of my pop trunks. Shoot me an offer. Its complete and even comes with trunk latch.


call me


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> call me


Lol I knew you'd be lurking  I'm on the way home, ill hit u when I get there


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone have some chrome unddies or dipped part sale that fit a 72 impala hit meup (806)584-4429 louie


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Selling one of my pop trunks. Shoot me an offer. Its complete and even comes with trunk latch.


would this be different from the pop trunks that come off cadillacs?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea I hear that! I do the same thing. But u know what they say: " when in doubt, paint it black" :thumbsup:


haha ive been saying the same thing the past two weeks myself, but i just painted a 93 deville at school black and i cant imagine the upkeep....black loves to get scratched up.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> would this be different from the pop trunks that come off cadillacs?


Not sure? I got some close up pics on my parts page u can compare them too


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> haha ive been saying the same thing the past two weeks myself, but i just painted a 93 deville at school black and i cant imagine the upkeep....black loves to get scratched up.


I'm dumping gallons of clear on mine so I can cut n buff without worrying about hitting the paint.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Not sure? I got some close up pics on my parts page u can compare them too


no idea, never took one apart. i just know they both have a little yellow button. might have to snag one and see what i can do with it.



heartofthacity said:


> I'm dumping gallons of clear on mine so I can cut n buff without worrying about hitting the paint.


2 words my friend, EUROPEAN CLEAR.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> haha ive been saying the same thing the past two weeks myself, but i just painted a 93 deville at school black and i cant imagine the upkeep....black loves to get scratched up.


my 74' was black for many years..... had good clear and waxed often always looked good.... but was a fuckin pain to keep clean


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

about the trunk pop...the 80's cadi(GM) mounts differently than the 70's GM one dezzy posted...you could prob make it work by coming up with a way to attach to the latch...but the correct one bolts right up


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> my 74' was black for many years..... had good clear and waxed often always looked good.... but was a fuckin pain to keep clean


nothing like that reflection where you dont even know what color it is.



harborareaPhil said:


> about the trunk pop...the 80's cadi(GM) mounts differently than the 70's GM one dezzy posted...you could prob make it work by coming up with a way to attach to the latch...but the correct one bolts right up


makes sense, good info.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Ive seen this question many times. Body bushings sets and not sure if it been answered so if it has sorry if not here's a link http://www.thepartsplaceinc.com/ocatalog/part.asp?VID=9&CatID=6&YearList=1975

Lots of good stuff. Not a ton of glasshouse stuff but another piece of the puzzle.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> no idea, never took one apart. i just know they both have a little yellow button. might have to snag one and see what i can do with it. 2 words my friend, EUROPEAN CLEAR.


What that? :dunno: link?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> about the trunk pop...the 80's cadi(GM) mounts differently than the 70's GM one dezzy posted...you could prob make it work by coming up with a way to attach to the latch...but the correct one bolts right up


I'm lazy, I like og bolt ups :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm lazy, I like og bolt ups :biggrin:


it's not being lazy brother..... it's about using the correct part


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> it's not being lazy brother..... it's about using the correct part


:yes:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

whats up peoples? 
im itchin to get driving my glass.. Been to busy to get that shit insured and fire it up.
anyone got some cruzin pics i can live vicariously though?? lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I know the feeling bro....used to cruise as a daily.... now I'm staring at a body sitting on a cart..not that I'm complaining about the new daily  ..... just miss my glasshouse


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> would this be different from the pop trunks that come off cadillacs?


*The Caddy poppers are different Homie, the Cadillac ones will work on any Gbody though (regal, cutlass, monte, etc.)
Let me know if you need one, i believe i have a couple laying around in my tool shed.

P.S
My bad didnt read the rest of the posts, but just like Phil said you can probably make the Caddy one work mickey mousing it, but why even bother when they made the ones for our trunks that will bolt right up.. 

Either way let me know if you need one.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

socapots said:


> whats up peoples?
> im itchin to get driving my glass.. Been to busy to get that shit insured and fire it up.
> anyone got some cruzin pics i can live vicariously though?? lol


*Sorry Homie, How about some after a late Night Creep.

























*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Haven't been here in a minute and i hate the New Layitlow Format, why are all my pictures so small, got to figure this shit out.*.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

sup smurf,is robert with the red rag,let me know if you have an extra popper,


SMURF said:


> *Haven't been here in a minute and i hate the New Layitlow Format, why are all my pictures so small, got to figure this shit out.*.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SMURF said:


> *Sorry Homie, How about some after a late Night Creep.
> View attachment 340021
> View attachment 340026
> View attachment 340027
> ...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

SMURF said:


> *Sorry Homie, How about some after a late Night Creep.*


uffin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SMURF said:


> *Sorry Homie, How about some after a late Night Creep.*


Thats sweet man. Ride is lookin real good.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SMURF said:


> *Haven't been here in a minute and i hate the New Layitlow Format, why are all my pictures so small, got to figure this shit out.*.


like above said. Photobucket is the way to go.. mobile or not.. (im mobile defficient) haha. still rocking the sanyo flip hahahaha


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Haha! Keeping it Oldskool :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


>


I hit u up yesterday day homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SMURF said:


> *Sorry Homie, How about some after a late Night Creep.
> 
> 
> View attachment 340021
> ...


 great ass car... 
yea I dont mess with my photo bucket, now that we have a new server on layitlow it dont work for me!
I save and re-use that old image uploader,,,
http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I hit u up yesterday day homie


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


>


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$HOW MUCH?$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Haha! Keeping it Oldskool :thumbsup:


yeah.. and the company pays for it. lol.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea I hear that! I do the same thing. But u know what they say: " when in doubt, paint it black" :thumbsup:












jk its some DP-90


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

cheloRO75 said:


> jk its some DP-90


 rust proof sealer?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Robert =woody65= said:


> sup smurf,is robert with the red rag,let me know if you have an extra popper,


*Simon Homie, i believe i have a couple, let me check my stash and ill let you know.*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$HOW MUCH?$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Hmm...wasn't really thinking about selling her :biggrin:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Help me out lookin for a caddy rear for the HOUSE 
local will be best


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

How does one find out what options your car came with using your vin # where do you go to find out?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Hmm...wasn't really thinking about selling her :biggrin:


you have to many ....lol pass the wealth homie


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

dannyp said:


> Help me out lookin for a caddy rear for the HOUSE local will be best


I know where there's a few in a yard in rialto


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> How does one find out what options your car came with using your vin # where do you go to find out?


Found mine under the hood insulation. Maybe under the carpet or backseat too?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> you have to many ....lol pass the wealth homie


U can never have too many  supposed to be getting another 76 Caprice in a few weeks. Ill probably let that one go...ill post pics here first :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks bro:thumbsup:


SMURF said:


> *Simon Homie, i believe i have a couple, let me check my stash and ill let you know.*


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Found mine under the hood insulation. Maybe under the carpet or backseat too?


 I know the vin# tells you but how do you or where do you go about reading it to see what the original paint code etc. for the car in front of you would like to figure mine out


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm sure the paint codes and other options are the same or similar across the Chevy models so I would cross-reference your numbers and codes with a Chevelle, Nova, or camaro site.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I think classic industries has a vin decoder in the catalog... but for older models... would be cool to have all the matching equipment/paint


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Stupid photobucket bandwidth :machinegun: is the limit every month or something?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> I know the vin# tells you but how do you or where do you go about reading it to see what the original paint code etc. for the car in front of you would like to figure mine out


i got a book somewhere in 1 of the boxes in my garage that i haven't unpacked yet from the move 2 years ago...:biggrin: i'll let you know once i find it so you can figure it you OG options....



heartofthacity said:


> Stupid photobucket bandwidth :machinegun: is the limit every month or something?


that's what i hear....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Says my pics r down til the fourth. Damn u photobucket!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Where does everyone get the clips to put the windshield back in and the side trim back on?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

you can find them at auto parts, auto paint supply and online....pretty common GM part


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> you can find them at auto parts, auto paint supply and online....pretty common GM part


Thank u 'ol wise Phil


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Hit the floor with some POR-15 tonight..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Hit the floor with some POR-15 tonight..


does it cover pin holes too?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice floors


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> LMAO, OK BROTHER, ILL GET AT YOU IF I DECIDE NOT TO RUN IT!! :0 :biggrin:


WAT HAPPENED TO THIS ONE RYAN???


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

SAUL said:


> here u go Ryan pics of ur new Baby :cheesy: i got 1st dibs on the bug deflector :biggrin:


WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS ONE RYAN???


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS ONE RYAN???


X76 :dunno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Someone please post a close up pic of some Landau hubcaps!! Or does anyone have some for sale or trade?


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> I have a double hump crossmember for sale $100+cost shipping


Do you have paypal yet?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Mrpiercings said:


> Do you have paypal yet?


:roflmao:everybody asks him that!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS ONE RYAN???


it is in so cal now. the guy that bought my yellow and black 76 a couple years back called me and his brother bought this one. says it has a 44 moon roof in it now, power everything and going to the paint shop soon:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice floors


x2


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

One of my favorite topics.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SMURF said:


> *Sorry Homie, How about some after a late Night Creep.
> 
> 
> View attachment 340021
> ...


SHE LOOKING GOOD BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Mrpiercings said:


> Do you have paypal yet?


Nope lol


INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :roflmao:everybody asks him that!!


:roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> View attachment 341137


I spy a 76 Caprice :thumbsup:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

When using por15 does the surface have b down tO metal to apply it??? I want to hit my floors and firewall with some that I have


JustCruisin said:


> Hit the floor with some POR-15 tonight..


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with 
sup homies, have 74 raghouse I got of my pops hands and it sitting 14'' china's but durring the offseason im going to order some ds with the new 520s, what your guys think would be a better fit for it, im going to shorten the rear cuz i want to run skirts and the 7s hit in the back so i put 6s i live in jersey so our streets are not in the best of shape, and like to drive the car, i want to no what would be a better fit 13'' or 14'' i want 13'' cuz they look good, but what ya guy rollin in your cars, plus im not a big fan of the spacer for the front so they dont hit the calipers mine has 4 batts putting another 2


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Passin thru to say whats up glasshouse homies...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> Hit the floor with some POR-15 tonight..


Floors lookin sweet man.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

some one pic these up they are on cl.not mine
14 inch true rays
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/search/pts?query=lowrider&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> does it cover pin holes too?





harborareaPhil said:


> nice floors





dannyp said:


> When using por15 does the surface have b down tO metal to apply it??? I want to hit my floors and firewall with some that I have





socapots said:


> Floors lookin sweet man.


Thanks.. Yeah, it probably would fill in pinholes.. it's kinda thick stuff. 
Like any "paint" that's applied you'd wanna sand/etch the surface for proper adhesion.. clean and use a "metal etch" solution is what the directions say.. if you dont sand or etch it'll just peel right off..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea good adhesion


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

alex75 said:


> some one pic these up they are on cl.not mine
> 14 inch true rays
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/search/pts?query=lowrider&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=


nice


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea good adhesion


Damn! :cheesy: SO thats what it looks like with no dash...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

CasinoDreams said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> sup homies, have 74 raghouse I got of my pops hands and it sitting 14'' china's but durring the offseason im going to order some ds with the new 520s, what your guys think would be a better fit for it, im going to shorten the rear cuz i want to run skirts and the 7s hit in the back so i put 6s i live in jersey so our streets are not in the best of shape, and like to drive the car, i want to no what would be a better fit 13'' or 14'' i want 13'' cuz they look good, but what ya guy rollin in your cars, plus im not a big fan of the spacer for the front so they dont hit the calipers mine has 4 batts putting another 2


 NICE RAG!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Glasshouses look "eh" with gold unless the car is black or red


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

]


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

CasinoDreams said:


>


Thank you for keeping the '74 clip on it :thumbsup: looks nice


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Thank you for keeping the '74 clip on it :thumbsup: looks nice


thanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lil' Joe said:


> Passin thru to say whats up glasshouse homies...


:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm in the market for Glasshouse.....any leads?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Damn! :cheesy: SO thats what it looks like with no dash...


:wow: damn he's brave to take it down that far


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Twotonz said:


> I'm in the market for Glasshouse.....any leads?


What year, condition, price range, and how far are u willing to travel :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> What year, condition, price range, and how far are u willing to travel :naughty: :thumbsup:


76 but Ill take 74 and 75. Running and decent shape, hoping to spend between $2500-3500


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> 76 but Ill take 74 and 75. Running and decent shape, hoping to spend between $2500-3500


pm sent


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Parts 4 sale 75 impala located in sfv hurry b4 he sends it the crusher


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

I guess I better keep sanding & grinding huh Time out on the por15









JustCruisin said:


> Damn! :cheesy: SO thats what it looks like with no dash...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

CasinoDreams said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> sup homies, have 74 raghouse I got of my pops hands and it sitting 14'' china's but durring the offseason im going to order some ds with the new 520s, what your guys think would be a better fit for it, im going to shorten the rear cuz i want to run skirts and the 7s hit in the back so i put 6s i live in jersey so our streets are not in the best of shape, and like to drive the car, i want to no what would be a better fit 13'' or 14'' i want 13'' cuz they look good, but what ya guy rollin in your cars, plus im not a big fan of the spacer for the front so they dont hit the calipers mine has 4 batts putting another 2


SHE REAL NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

dannyp said:


> Parts 4 sale 75 impala located in sfv hurry b4 he sends it the crusher


how much for the bow tie????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

don't crush it.... roll it !!


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

dannyp said:


> Parts 4 sale 75 impala located in sfv hurry b4 he sends it the crusher


How much for the whole car?


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Just pm'd u guys his # call him up he's ready to deal hates to get rid of it


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Thank you for keeping the '74 clip on it :thumbsup: looks nice


 x74...I dig the round head lights, and I love that color


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

got my trus.. 
i cant believe i waited this long. lol. But glad i did.
couple more pics here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/227105-not-another-glasshouse-5.html


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: damn he's brave to take it down that far


 brave indeed....I got the whole wireharness in the bottom drawer of my toolbox at work...I open the drawer sometimes and just mumble to myself...."what did I do!?!?!"congrats soca... can't wait to see them tru's on the glasshouse


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> got my trus.. i cant believe i waited this long. lol. But glad i did.couple more pics herehttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/227105-not-another-glasshouse-5.html


 nice


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

I NEED A CADDY / CAPRICE REAR 4 MY GHOUSE CHROMED OUT READY TO ROLL IF NOT STOCK WILL DO FUCK IT I JUST NEED ONE HELP ME OUT DOGGS GOIN CRAZY SEEING ALL THESE RIDES WHILE MINE IS A PUZZLE!!!!


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Whos takin a GLASS HOUSE to the LRM Show this weekend


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

dannyp said:


> I NEED A CADDY / CAPRICE REAR 4 MY GHOUSE CHROMED OUT READY TO ROLL IF NOT STOCK WILL DO FUCK IT I JUST NEED ONE HELP ME OUT DOGGS GOIN CRAZY SEEING ALL THESE RIDES WHILE MINE IS A PUZZLE!!!!


JUST CUT THE STOCK ONE A INCH AND A HALF ON BOTH SIDES IT WILL SAVE YOU MONEY ON THE LONG RUN YOU WON'T NEED TO F*** WITH CHANNELING IT OR BUYING A NEW DRIVE SHAFT JUST MY 2CENTS I WENT THROUGH IT:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

x2.......shorten is best bet


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Og Front passenger side bumper filler for 73s 74s and 75 impala
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey now is that the filler i'v been asking you to find me?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Look closely, even cats think glasshouses are


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> brave indeed....I got the whole wireharness in the bottom drawer of my toolbox at work...I open the drawer sometimes and just mumble to myself...."what did I do!?!?!"congrats soca... can't wait to see them tru's on the glasshouse


yea I'm not touching my wiring harness, ill leave that to the pros :thumbsup: my memory ain't that good lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dressed2Impress said:


> hey now is that the filler i'v been asking you to find me?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


:rofl: u got tha number, come thru


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl: wuz up homeboy selling those parts all day:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sneak peek of one of our brothers most beautiful glasshouse ready to bust


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> sneak
> peek of one of our brothers most beautiful glasshouse ready to bust


looks badass on the old school spokes


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > :rofl: wuz up homeboy selling those parts all day:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> sneak peek of one of our brothers most beautiful glasshouse ready to bust


:wow: sweet Jesus!!! Is he going to the glasshouse picnic? More GLASSHOUSE porn please :cheesy:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Finally got a set of front wheel well trim for 75 Caprice and 76 Impala/Caprice for sale.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> sneak peek of one of our brothers most beautiful glasshouse ready to bust


 Thanks For the picture Phil its just a simple house


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I knew it was u Saul! A-1 ride :thumbsup: I called shotgun! Lol


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

whats the ticket on the wheel trim lmk


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Its really mine lol  I'm gonna try to make it to the glasshouse picnic. Hmm...what should I ride in :naughty:














Got a 400 in it


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My boy just picked up a 76 Impala Landau, I'm gonna get better pics


----------



## green (Mar 10, 2007)

I just bought my first raghouse. I want to put some skirts, what year caddy fits?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> sneak peek of one of our brothers most beautiful glasshouse ready to bust


:wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


heartofthacity said:


> My boy just picked up a 76 Impala Landau, I'm gonna get better pics:h5: VERY NICE CAR!!!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

green said:


> I just bought my first raghouse. I want to put some skirts, what year caddy fits?


Post pics :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> sneak peek of one of our brothers most beautiful glasshouse ready to bust


thats freakin sweet man. 
And thanks. Hopefully have them on soon.. shit i have yet to drive the thing this year. poor baby is so neglected. haha.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

green said:


> I just bought my first raghouse. I want to put some skirts, what year caddy fits?


 YOU CANT PUT CADDY SKIRTS ON A CAPRICE HOMIE?//??


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> sneak peek of one of our brothers most beautiful glasshouse ready to bust


CLEAN SAUL:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SAUL said:


> Thanks For the picture Phil its just a simple house


lookin sweet man


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Its really mine lol  I'm gonna try to make it to the glasshouse picnic. Hmm...what should I ride in :naughty:got a 400 in it


you should roll the wagon man.. take some part down for the boys. lol


----------



## green (Mar 10, 2007)

My bad homie. I meant to say caddy rearend.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> you should roll the wagon man.. take some part down for the boys. lol


yea I'm feeling the Waghouse too uffin: can u say "free shipping!!!" :biggrin: is there a set date for the picnic yet?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a double hump crossmember for sale $100+cost shipping


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> yea I'm feeling the Waghouse too uffin: can u say "free shipping!!!" :biggrin: is there a set date for the picnic yet?


i think i herd late sept or early oct.. something like that. I think its usually been shortly after the supershow.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


> Thanks For the picture Phil its just a simple house


:uh: SIMPLE!!! LOL!!! FUCKER IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Here's a video for Ya. An Oldie but Goodie.






*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

stupid iPhone I don't see anything


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SMURF said:


> *Here's a video for Ya. An Oldie but Goodie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice vid man.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> stupid iPhone I don't see anything


:rofl:...wait, I don't see anything either! Stupid Droid!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SMURF said:


> *Here's a video for Ya. An Oldie but Goodie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

I want to add power locks to my raghouse have any of guys had luck using the cheapo actuators of ebay? OG power lock actuators cost a grip when you can find them.....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Mrpiercings said:


> I want to add power locks to my raghouse have any of guys had luck using the cheapo actuators of ebay? OG power lock actuators cost a grip when you can find them.....


I might have some og ones


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Found me a solid 76' Caprice today.. now I just gotta pick it up!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> Found me a solid 76' Caprice today.. now I just gotta pick it up!


SCORE!!!:yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> Found me a solid 76' Caprice today.. now I just gotta pick it up!


awwww....it look's so sad sitting there


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> awwww....it look's so sad sitting there


MISERABLE!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SMURF said:


> *Here's a video for Ya. An Oldie but Goodie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:SUP HOMIE


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

dannyp said:


> I NEED A CADDY / CAPRICE REAR 4 MY GHOUSE CHROMED OUT READY TO ROLL IF NOT STOCK WILL DO FUCK IT I JUST NEED ONE HELP ME OUT DOGGS GOIN CRAZY SEEING ALL THESE RIDES WHILE MINE IS A PUZZLE!!!!


Why do you need a different rear end? Why can't you go with stock? I am new so, I'm still learning all this shit.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Found me a solid 76' Caprice today.. now I just gotta pick it up!


U lucky fucker :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> MISERABLE!!!!


hey you, shut your face!!!! Don't u have a certain '74 sitting halfway across the US in some pig farmers back yard being neglected and waiting for your boy's car hauler to show up???!!! :machinegun: :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

impalacusTOM said:


> Why do you need a different rear end? Why can't you go with stock? I am new so, I'm still learning all this shit.


Ahhh newbies... I remember it like it was yesterday :rofl:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl:...wait, I don't see anything either! Stupid Droid!


haha.. gotta kick it old school... lol. PC ALL THE WAY BITCHES.. lol..
just kidding about the bitches part.. lotta drink and cigars tonight. ha


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> Found me a solid 76' Caprice today.. now I just gotta pick it up!


looks like it needs a new home for sure.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> haha.. gotta kick it old school... lol. PC ALL THE WAY BITCHES.. lol..just kidding about the bitches part.. lotta drink and cigars tonight. ha


uh-oh..... here comes the TUI'stexting under the influence


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

impalacusTOM said:


> Why do you need a different rear end? Why can't you go with stock? I am new so, I'm still learning all this shit.


90s caddy rear, or caprice rear end is about 3 inches narrower then the stock glasshouse rear.. Unless you go with a narrower rim/tire combo you will get rubbing. 
example:
my car with stock rear end and china wheels








close up of the rear wheels,
one side








and the other









as you can see tighter is not always better. lol.
the other option is to shorten the stock rear end. More initial cost. But it will save more in the long run if you want to lay the rear right the fuck out.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

and those tires are 185/75/14.. I think. cant remember for sure now. But either way to close. i had rubbage that made me scared to drive it. lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> uh-oh..... here comes the TUI'stexting under the influence


haha.. 
you on glasshouse topic watch? lol..
just buggin man.. haha


----------



## 74impala0n666z (Nov 22, 2009)

HEY L I L FAM ANYONE LOOKING FOR A 71 OR 72 DRIVER SIDE FENDER... LOOKING FOR TRADE FOR A 74 IMPALA DRVR FENDER... PM OR EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

any pics from the Los Angeles show?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> hey you, shut your face!!!! Don't u have a certain '74 sitting halfway across the US in some pig farmers back yard being neglected and waiting for your boy's car hauler to show up???!!! :machinegun: :rofl:


 ITS IN THE PIG FARMERS GARAGE I HOPE!!! CK OUT THE SHIT HOUSE WAGON I SENT YOU OFF EBAY, ITS THE ONE HE HAD FOR 7K, LOL


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> ITS IN THE PIG FARMERS GARAGE I HOPE!!! CK OUT THE SHIT HOUSE WAGON I SENT YOU OFF EBAY, ITS THE ONE HE HAD FOR 7K, LOL


I didn't get it? Post the link please :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> any pics from the Los Angeles show?


 I forgot my camera... I was pissed bro, alot of nice rides...a few g houses, a real nice one from ONE BAD CREATION C.C, if anyone has pictures of that one...please post!!


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Og Front passenger side bumper filler for 73s 74s and 75 impala
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much dezzy? and do you have the rear passenger filler?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

:worship::worship:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

:wow::cheesy:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I got a mint black dash pad for sale for $300, no cracks!! Still has the speaker attached  just hit it with a lil armor all and slap it in


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

damn man.
Thats a nice piece.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

little help here!!
I cant find that link/name of that dude to buy lug nuts and washers from for my trus...
anyone remember it?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> any pics from the Los Angeles show?


I took tons of pics but gotta "touch" them up. A lot of glasshouses/raghouses. At least more than other shows.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> I took tons of pics but gotta "touch" them up. A lot of glasshouses/raghouses. At least more than other shows.


Hurry up with the touch ups :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope to meet sum of u guys their....!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."THERE YOU GO HOMIE'S"...**







*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

mr.glasshouse said:


>


thats sweet


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."ALL THESE PART'S FOR SALE"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/2522582422.html

CLEANNN GLASSHOUSE FOR SALE...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

mr.glasshouse said:


>


PRIMOS RAG LOOKING BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Man, I've built alot of Cadillacs in my day.. but, I don't remember their doors being half as heavy as the drivers door I just pulled off the Glasshouse!! Shits gotta weigh 500 pounds! No wonder they're built like a tank...


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

got sum 74 parts if anyone need have an extra header panel, header emblem, side from the header with the lights, 1 tail light and might have some other stuff let me know anyone instrested. took of a parts car, but dont have much sold the rest. might have some mouldings i know i dont have the top of the fenders .


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> Man, I've built alot of Cadillacs in my day.. but, I don't remember their doors being half as heavy as the drivers door I just pulled off the Glasshouse!! Shits gotta weigh 500 pounds! No wonder they're built like a tank...


THAT`S WHY THE DOOR HINGES TAKE A SHIT, AND THE DOORS HANG WHEN YOU CLOSE THEM


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> THAT`S WHY THE DOOR HINGES TAKE A SHIT, AND THE DOORS HANG WHEN YOU CLOSE THEM


Mine are still opening and closing fine, but while theyre off ill do pins and bushings.. I noticed the bushing on the upper hinge was split..


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

Does anyone know how to lift the body off the frame without using some huge setup? I have looked in other threads and the pictures are of the body on the frame and then the next pic is the body 5 feet in the air........how do you jack up that high and what part do you set the jacks under? Do you just use axle stands? Any links to threads or personal experience would help.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

check out my 63 topic. and photobucket page. I got a shit ton of pics on... wait.. let me make sure of that. lol.

you could put some 4X4 posts across the tops of your rafters and put a chain hoist on it. That would probably be your easiest bet. I made a steel frame and used that as well as a hook attached to my ceiling joists last time i took the body off my 63.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

yeah.
My topic "takin forever" has some pics of the first way i did it.. I should have spent the cash then and made a jig.. But that shit was back in 06 too.. lol. i will be the first to admit i was young and stupid then. haha.

http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i93/socapots/?start=all
bunch more pics here as well.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

we did my glasshouse with only 2 people(me & lunatic).... a cherry picker with a long strap and a couple jacks... and had the bodycart ready to bolt under.... was a pain in the ass but everyone flaked that was gonna help.... so more beer for us


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/2522582422.html
> 
> CLEANNN GLASSHOUSE FOR SALE...


that was there at MARANDA'S CUSTOMS out of Phoenix Az, when i took my green glasshouse to get done ...........if my red glasshouse doesn't sell by the end of the year its gona get re-done there at MARANDA'S


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Man, I've built alot of Cadillacs in my day.. but, I don't remember their doors being half as heavy as the drivers door I just pulled off the Glasshouse!! Shits gotta weigh 500 pounds! No wonder they're built like a tank...


Hell yea as soon as you've unbolted it the whole car rocks lol.and they're a pain to line back up :uh:


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

mr.glasshouse said:


>


Do you have all six pieces? whats the ticket?


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

I notice Impala Bob and HIP are selling seat cover sets and assembled upper door panels for 71-72 Impala's. I thought all 71-76 Impala's and Caprice interiors where the same? I understand the patterns maybe different but the over seats and panels are all the same, correct?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

CasinoDreams said:


> got sum 74 parts if anyone need have an extra header panel, header emblem, side from the header with the lights, 1 tail light and might have some other stuff let me know anyone instrested. took of a parts car, but dont have much sold the rest. might have some mouldings i know i dont have the top of the fenders .


 Impala or caprice?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Mrpiercings said:


> Do you have all six pieces? whats the ticket?


 ONLY THAT PIECE..I WANT 60 BUCKS FOR THIS PIECE


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

mr.glasshouse said:


> ONLY THAT PIECE..I WANT 60 BUCKS FOR THIS PIECE


which piece is that? I need the rear passenger side for a 2door


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

caprice


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

i checked today sold the rest of the stuff i taught i had just, have the header, side markers header ends, rear tail lights and some side mouldings will take pictures of them


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Who's looking for a raghouse? :thumbsup:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/2526955495.html


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Who's looking for a raghouse? :thumbsup:
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/2526955495.html


looks good


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Who's looking for a raghouse? :thumbsup:
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/2526955495.html


damn that sucker is clean


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

JUST PICK UP SOME 3.5 FULL STACKS FOR THE FRONT I NEED INFO ON HOW MUCH SHOULD I CUT ON THEM ???


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Who's looking for a raghouse? :thumbsup:
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/2526955495.html


you are!!!


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

socapots said:


> yeah.
> My topic "takin forever" has some pics of the first way i did it.. I should have spent the cash then and made a jig.. But that shit was back in 06 too.. lol. i will be the first to admit i was young and stupid then. haha.
> 
> http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i93/socapots/?start=all
> bunch more pics here as well.


Thanks for the help, I have been putting it off looking for more ideas. I guess I just have to suck it up and start lifting and see how it goes.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> you are!!!


Naw I'm trying to be good. :naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Jacked these pics from another site :thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Jacked these pics from another site :thumbsup:


I remember that one, JfuckinP used to own it.. then I think it went to Wisconsin or Michigan.. CLEAN! uffin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> I remember that one, JfuckinP used to own it.. then I think it went to Wisconsin or Michigan.. CLEAN! uffin:


I can always count on yo ass being up and on the fest :thumbsup: lol...what's going on over on your side homie?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> I remember that one, JfuckinP used to own it.. then I think it went to Wisconsin or Michigan.. CLEAN! uffin:


yea that's the one... shit just remembered I bought a box of parts from him.... don't think I ever opened it


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Mrpiercings said:


> which piece is that? I need the rear passenger side for a 2door


 LET YOU KNOW TOMOROW...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> I can always count on yo ass being up and on the fest :thumbsup: lol...what's going on over on your side homie?


Well, after deadlifting that heavy-ass door onto my door stand last night, I carefully removed the weatherstripping.. gonna start spraying the jambs in my off time.. 
You called it about my fender, once I stripped the paint off I found some filler!! Doesn't look too caked on though.. :happysad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Well, after deadlifting that heavy-ass door onto my door stand last night, I carefully removed the weatherstripping.. gonna start spraying the jambs in my off time.. You called it about my fender, once I stripped the paint off I found some filler!! Doesn't look too caked on though.. :happysad:


Deng...I'm trying to stack up a few 71-76 fenders right now and inners too. Where did get all of your weather stripping?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Deng...I'm trying to stack up a few 71-76 fenders right now and inners too. Where did get all of your weather stripping?


I got a new pair when I got my T-tops, the ones that go all the way up the jamb, into the T-top frames and down the A-pillar..
I still need to get the ones that go on the door itself though.. I see Soffseal has em..


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:ninja:TTT:ninja:


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

took her out for a spin today...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/310395-brand-spanking-new-175-75r14s.htmlanyone looking for tires let me know....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/310395-brand-spanking-new-175-75r14s.htmlanyone looking for tires let me know....


:nicoderm:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that was weird... well click on the first line for link...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a set of rear wheel well trim in nice shape


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dannyp said:


> JUST PICK UP SOME 3.5 FULL STACKS FOR THE FRONT I NEED INFO ON HOW MUCH SHOULD I CUT ON THEM ???


depends on how low you want it to sit.. Just remember they will settle a bit more. So dont cut to much.
if you can fit the stack in full do that, let them settle, and then cut them down by however much you want to lower the vehicle.

at least thats the way id go about it. Im sure there are some others in here that can give some good info.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

impalacusTOM said:


> Thanks for the help, I have been putting it off looking for more ideas. I guess I just have to suck it up and start lifting and see how it goes.


no prob man. I know what its like starting for the first time. Just remember anything can be fixed, so dont be to worried about mistakes.. and the last thing you want is for that shit to fall on you or someone else.. that kinda shit cant be fixed. lol.
If i were doing it agian for the first time id build some frames and use chain hoists like i did the second time. There may be some pics of that frame i made on the photobucket somewhere too.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

socapots said:


> depends on how low you want it to sit.. Just remember they will settle a bit more. So dont cut to much.
> if you can fit the stack in full do that, let them settle, and then cut them down by however much you want to lower the vehicle.
> 
> at least thats the way id go about it. Im sure there are some others in here that can give some good info.


yea homie he right because i cut mine than i started hitting the switches and i started to bottom out and you dont want that to happen :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I got 4 tons in mine, I had to cut off a full turn to get them in, they completely collapsed, now the crossmember is about an inch off the ground.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking thru an old lowrider magazine and saw this 74 :thumbsup: where is this car now? Anybody know


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

dannyp said:


> JUST PICK UP SOME 3.5 FULL STACKS FOR THE FRONT I NEED INFO ON HOW MUCH SHOULD I CUT ON THEM ???


 You should try the full stack with deep cups and drive It around for a bit so the springs can break in


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

That's a big 10-4 full stack goin in dammit i 4got to buy donuts oops back to the shop wifey is not goin to b happy AGAIN 


socapots said:


> depends on how low you want it to sit.. Just remember they will settle a bit more. So dont cut to much.if you can fit the stack in full do that, let them settle, and then cut them down by however much you want to lower the vehicle.at least thats the way id go about it. Im sure there are some others in here that can give some good info.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

I had a great time at the la show. loved all the houses!







MYMADHOUSE.jpg (168.3 KB)


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

wuz up glasshouse riders :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> wuz up glasshouse riders :thumbsup:


:wave: sup jaime


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

jaimef702 said:


> wuz up glasshouse riders :thumbsup:


:wave::nicoderm:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Looking thru an old lowrider magazine and saw this 74 :thumbsup: where is this car now? Anybody know


What's the cover I was looking for that article


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> What's the cover I was looking for that article


:dunno: covers missing. ill check the month and year, I think its '05 tho...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

They say variety is the spice of life


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> They say variety is the spice of life


 YOUR A SPICY MOFO!!!!!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> They say variety is the spice of life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

one more piece ready.....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> YOUR A SPICY MOFO!!!!!


I'm making a GLASSHOUSE gumbo over here lol! I'm gonna add a pinch of black pepper as soon as the trans is installed in my '76 Landau :naughty:



jaimef702 said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > They say variety is the spice of life
> ...


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> They say variety is the spice of life


Damn I love that maroon caprice! my mom and dad had one exactly like it in '77 I was 7 years old then back seat was like a couch!:thumbsup: nice ride Homie!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dont know if this was posted or not..
But anyone want to make a trip to Canada??
http://manitoba.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...price-Classic-Convertable-W0QQAdIdZ301461134#
seems pretty cheap too.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


> You should try the full stack with deep cups and drive It around for a bit so the springs can break in


good thinkin on the deep cups.. forgot about that shit.. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> I had a great time at the la show. loved all the houses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats sweet.
Any more pics of the top?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> one more piece ready.....


top of the rad?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm making a GLASSHOUSE gumbo over here lol! I'm gonna add a pinch of black pepper as soon as the trans is installed in my '76 Landau :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

socapots said:


> dont know if this was posted or not..
> But anyone want to make a trip to Canada??
> http://manitoba.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...price-Classic-Convertable-W0QQAdIdZ301461134#
> seems pretty cheap too.


:wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> dont know if this was posted or not..But anyone want to make a trip to Canada??http://manitoba.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...price-Classic-Convertable-W0QQAdIdZ301461134#seems pretty cheap too.


Damn u socapots!! Didn't u hear me when I said "IM TRYING TO BE GOOD!!??" why'd u have to go and post that? Now I'm scheming and MapQuesting it and telling myself "its only a 24 hour drive from here" :uh: :rofl: now I'm calculating the exchange rate fuuuuck I blame u!!! man this is worst than Craigslist :happysad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > I'm making a GLASSHOUSE gumbo over here lol! I'm gonna add a pinch of black pepper as soon as the trans is installed in my '76 Landau :naughty:hahaha.Rides lookin sweet man. you a lucky dude to have that line up.
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

danny_boy_65 said:


> Damn I love that maroon caprice! my mom and dad had one exactly like it in '77 I was 7 years old then back seat was like a couch!:thumbsup: nice ride Homie!


Thanks homie, it has matching og Burgundy guts too with the split bench :thumbsup: now I'm just trying to find a Burgundy dash with no cracks so I don't have to dye one of my black ones.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> top of the rad?


bracket that holds shift linkage....something that will never be seen


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS IE GLASS HOUSE "TOUCH OF CLASS" 74IMPALA


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

That joint needs to be in a livingroom :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


:wave:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> bracket that holds shift linkage....something that will never be seen


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn u socapots!! Didn't u hear me when I said "IM TRYING TO BE GOOD!!??" why'd u have to go and post that? Now I'm scheming and MapQuesting it and telling myself "its only a 24 hour drive from here" :uh: :rofl: now I'm calculating the exchange rate fuuuuck I blame u!!! man this is worst than Craigslist :happysad:


lol.
you already got a rag!!... There is talk of a local dude picking it up over here. See what happens. He could use another project. lol.
but if you do make the trip be sure to drop a line, dunno how far that is from me. But if your passing through id expect you to drop in for a beer at the very least. lol.


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Thanks homie, it has matching og Burgundy guts too with the split bench :thumbsup: now I'm just trying to find a Burgundy dash with no cracks so I don't have to dye one of my black ones.


good luck! I love it makes me want one. might have to give up one of my Impala's for one!:biggrin: an old Asian lady has a 75 Impala she's the original owner down the street from me


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> lol.you already got a rag!!... There is talk of a local dude picking it up over here. See what happens. He could use another project. lol.but if you do make the trip be sure to drop a line, dunno how far that is from me. But if your passing through id expect you to drop in for a beer at the very least. lol.


U should go get it for me and ill come pick it up from u and shoot u a finders fee and buy dinner?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

danny_boy_65 said:


> good luck! I love it makes me want one. might have to give up one of my Impala's for one!:biggrin: an old Asian lady has a 75 Impala she's the original owner down the street from me











SAY WHAT!!??? better get that joint, better get that joint!! Peer pressure peer pressure :biggrin:!!! Or pass me the address :naughty:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:I've been eyeballin it for years! you think my wife would notice another car in my drive way? :around: :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

danny_boy_65 said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:I've been eyeballin it for years! you think my wife would notice another car in my drive way? :around: :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Dude, I'm from Rhode Island... (u already know this).... I had 13's, and I fuckin HATED it. They're too small, and hittin bumps is a real MF. I upgraded to 14" TRU=SPOKES w/ the new 5.20's. I haven't rode on em yet, but anything has to be better than the 13's.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LAC_MASTA said:


> Dude, I'm from Rhode Island... (u already know this).... I had 13's, and I fuckin HATED it. They're too small, and hittin bumps is a real MF. I upgraded to 14" TRU=SPOKES w/ the new 5.20's. I haven't rode on em yet, but anything has to be better than the 13's.


15" stocks :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> 15" stocks :thumbsup:


:h5: floats on them 15's


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I love my 13s


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

I am still puzzled why the axle needs to be shorter, is it because of the wire rims or what? The tires on my 74 are 225/75/15 and there is plenty of room if I change them to 175 what is the issue? Newb question, won't know if I don't ask.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

chinas are just alittle wider than 7"...that's why they ruband stock wheels are standard


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

LAC_MASTA said:


> Dude, I'm from Rhode Island... (u already know this).... I had 13's, and I fuckin HATED it. They're too small, and hittin bumps is a real MF. I upgraded to 14" TRU=SPOKES w/ the new 5.20's. I haven't rode on em yet, but anything has to be better than the 13's.


Crazy, I was just gonna page you today! "archie bunka to the Glasshouse Fest, archie to the Fest please"...
Haven't seen you around for awhile, got pics of the Trus on that nice Red 76???


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

impalacusTOM said:


> I am still puzzled why the axle needs to be shorter, is it because of the wire rims or what? The tires on my 74 are 225/75/15 and there is plenty of room if I change them to 175 what is the issue? Newb question, won't know if I don't ask.....





harborareaPhil said:


> chinas are just alittle wider than 7"...that's why they ruband stock wheels are standard


like he said...
standard on stock wheels, reverse on wires and the chinas being a bit wider. i think daytons will not rub with the 175s. Not sure what else. Ive not experienced that. I only have had that one set of chinas on mine.
I guess going 6 in the rear is an option, pretty sure caddy guys go that route on some... or maybe all.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> U should go get it for me and ill come pick it up from u and shoot u a finders fee and buy dinner?


lol. Man if i could convince the wife on having another car in the yard, you could be damn sure i wont let it go. lol.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

14x7chinas with stock rear end no rubbing when I 1st got a little over a year ago


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> 15" stocks :thumbsup:





INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :h5: floats on them 15's


float on


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> float on


:thumbsup: Yessir hitting speed bumps @ 30 mph


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea you can put chinas with skirts with no rubbing....it's close.... but can be done... I'd definetly shorten with juice.... hitting side to side could be disasterous....


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

I understand now, either get standard rims or get the rear end shortened and then you can use reverse rims. 3" would probably be the most you would need to shorten or should a guy go 4" to be safe? That would take you almost right back to the trailing arm mount would it not? I am sure that when I start phoning around Saskatoon asking to find out who can shorten the rear end, I will get the same reply I always do....." You want to do what?!? I don't think anyone does that here." You guys in the U.S. are lucky, it seems like you have custom shops and parts dealers on every corner. To get anything done around here is like searching for the holy grail or finding " THE ONE" who understands!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


> 14x7chinas with stock rear end no rubbing when I 1st got a little over a year ago


lucky you man. 
I think my tires are 185s (smallest size i could find with white walls). And its not cool. lol. To the point where i didnt even have them on for a month because i couldnt drive knowing the next big bump will cause rubbage. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

impalacusTOM said:


> I understand now, either get standard rims or get the rear end shortened and then you can use reverse rims. 3" would probably be the most you would need to shorten or should a guy go 4" to be safe? That would take you almost right back to the trailing arm mount would it not? I am sure that when I start phoning around Saskatoon asking to find out who can shorten the rear end, I will get the same reply I always do....." You want to do what?!? I don't think anyone does that here." You guys in the U.S. are lucky, it seems like you have custom shops and parts dealers on every corner. To get anything done around here is like searching for the holy grail or finding " THE ONE" who understands!


:thumbsup:
im sure a 4x4 shop or hot rod shop could help you out.. or at least point you in the right direction. gotta be at least one place... Then again i think there are only like 2 places here that will do it. lol. everyone else will send it to those 2 and tack on a fee. lol.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

impalacusTOM said:


> I understand now, either get standard rims or get the rear end shortened and then you can use reverse rims. 3" would probably be the most you would need to shorten or should a guy go 4" to be safe? That would take you almost right back to the trailing arm mount would it not? I am sure that when I start phoning around Saskatoon asking to find out who can shorten the rear end, I will get the same reply I always do....." You want to do what?!? I don't think anyone does that here." You guys in the U.S. are lucky, it seems like you have custom shops and parts dealers on every corner. To get anything done around here is like searching for the holy grail or finding " THE ONE" who understands!


You don't have wrecking yards close? I'd just find a caddy rear end. It'd be cheaper and a much easier install


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

eric0425 said:


>


fuuuck that is beautiful!! I better get my shout out when you make the magazines homie lol!!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

eric0425 said:


>


:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice work.....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice work.....


:yes:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

eric0425 said:


>


SHE LOOKING HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> danny_boy_65 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell her it was a rescue that u got from the shelter :thumbsup: if that doesn't work surprise her with another pair of shoes :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

eric0425 said:


>


Looking good Eric :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

DOES ANYBODY GOT SUM GLASSHOUSE PICS FROM THE LA. SUPERSHOW? IM TEARING DOWN MY GLASSHOUSE TO GET READY TO REPRESENT IN VEGAS!!! GLASSHOUSE FAMILIA!!!


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Nothing wrong with shortening the rear end, but for me, I found that it was easier to just do a Cadi-Swap. I was able to pick one up at the local junk yard, have it chromed and drop it right in the "House" without any modification. The only modification was to the driveline.












impalacusTOM said:


> I understand now, either get standard rims or get the rear end shortened and then you can use reverse rims. 3" would probably be the most you would need to shorten or should a guy go 4" to be safe? That would take you almost right back to the trailing arm mount would it not? I am sure that when I start phoning around Saskatoon asking to find out who can shorten the rear end, I will get the same reply I always do....." You want to do what?!? I don't think anyone does that here." You guys in the U.S. are lucky, it seems like you have custom shops and parts dealers on every corner. To get anything done around here is like searching for the holy grail or finding " THE ONE" who understands!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr. Flatline said:


> DOES ANYBODY GOT SUM GLASSHOUSE PICS FROM THE LA. SUPERSHOW? IM TEARING DOWN MY GLASSHOUSE TO GET READY TO REPRESENT IN VEGAS!!! GLASSHOUSE FAMILIA!!!


Tearing it down, why not just buy another and start over?? :dunno:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Looking thru an old lowrider magazine and saw this 74 :thumbsup: where is this car now? Anybody know


 I saw pics of this rag in one of the Japanese mags......


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

eric0425 said:


>


very nice man


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

TopDogg said:


> Nothing wrong with shortening the rear end, but for me, I found that it was easier to just do a Cadi-Swap. I was able to pick one up at the local junk yard, have it chromed and drop it right in the "House" without any modification. The only modification was to the driveline.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

What do you glasshouse purists think of the rag above??
I'm in the same dilemma. I have a 74 rag and I have a 76 full front clip.... But as for now still have the 74 flat taillight section. I have been on the fence ( for a few years) if I should go the extra mile ($$$$$) and get the 75-6 wrap around section spliced in to do the full conversion. Big red and I have talked about this many o times but .... I know deep down I know what I should do but it all just comes down to money.... Every bolt on my frame so far is either painted, stainless or chromed...mutherfucker adds up up. My kids college fund has been downgraded from harvard to sprott shaw you feel 'me brothers!!!?!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^ * the blue rag on this page is beautiful!!!*


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey impalicus Tom pm me. 
Maybe I can reach out to my USO in your city dekay24 who definitely will be able to source you a caddy or even disc brake 95-6 rear end. If it's Cadillac in your town, Dekay knows about it.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> What do you glasshouse purists think of the rag above??
> I'm in the same dilemma. I have a 74 rag and I have a 76 full front clip.... But as for now still have the 74 flat taillight section. I have been on the fence ( for a few years) if I should go the extra mile ($$$$$) and get the 75-6 wrap around section spliced in to do the full conversion. Big red and I have talked about this many o times but .... I know deep down I know what I should do but it all just comes down to money.... Every bolt on my frame so far is either painted, stainless or chromed...mutherfucker adds up up. My kids college fund has been downgraded from harvard to sprott shaw you feel 'me brothers!!!?!!


change the tail lights, if you change the to a 76 nose, the tail lights should match, and it`s only a 3 to 4 inch cut on the 1/4`s , when the cars in primer is should be no big deal to a good body guy. he be able to hand fabricate the needed pieces. just y 2 cents. like you said said earlier, you done all the other work, chrome, polish, plating.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

well the problem is that the taillight mounting holes won't line up.... only right way is to section that rear piece with a 75/76 caprice


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Final preparations before getting color this coming weekend...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks brothers.... The body is in primer on a body cart and it wouldn't be too hard for my metal man to finish the metal work. I myself am such a critic when car builders do not properly update a euro Cadillac or even a big body, luxury sport monte Carlo etc so I better practice what I preach lol!!
And a shout out to dezzy


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry I didn't get back to you last week.... I had some baby mama drama that would make the Jerry springer show look like sesame street!!! I'm lucky I'm not posting this while wearing an ankle bracelet ..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> What do you glasshouse purists think of the rag above??I'm in the same dilemma. I have a 74 rag and I have a 76 full front clip.... But as for now still have the 74 flat taillight section. I have been on the fence ( for a few years) if I should go the extra mile ($$$$$) and get the 75-6 wrap around section spliced in to do the full conversion. Big red and I have talked about this many o times but .... I know deep down I know what I should do but it all just comes down to money.... Every bolt on my frame so far is either painted, stainless or chromed...mutherfucker adds up up. My kids college fund has been downgraded from harvard to sprott shaw you feel 'me brothers!!!?!!


Personally I like the 74s and their clips as long as u have all of the side trim.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Sorry I didn't get back to you last week.... I had some baby mama drama that would make the Jerry springer show look like sesame street!!! I'm lucky I'm not posting this while wearing an ankle bracelet ..


 all good homie... [email protected] me when u can get a chance to get away :thumbsup: and if you do decide to do the full on '76 conversion I have the correct lighter with the black cigarette on it, the correct drivers remote chrome mirror with the black stick, and the '76 only trunk emblem with the Chevy symbol above the "e" in Caprice instead of of on the bottom next to it like the other years (thanks ptsa for pointing that out and further adding to my glasshouse OCD :biggrin I'm just saying...:cheesy:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Man people are dumb :machinegun:http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/2534510248.html


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Johnny562 said:


> Final preparations before getting color this coming weekend...


:thumbsup:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Mr. Flatline said:


>


Looking good BROTHA...Hope to see it up in Vegas...Still working on mine...*RFFR*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

76' caprice came with both style trunk emblems.... there's alot of original untouched glasshouses with cheverlot on the lower and upper end...and they came with both style remote wands... straight or angled....the black lighter with flame is impala... 76' caprice would be silver with wood insert or just silver.... but the wagon may be totally different... think alot of the differences were from where the glasshouse was built...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> 76' caprice came with both style trunk emblems.... there's alot of original untouched glasshouses with cheverlot on the lower and upper end...and they came with both style remote wands... straight or angled....the black lighter with flame is impala... 76' caprice would be silver with wood insert or just silver.... but the wagon may be totally different... think alot of the differences were from where the glasshouse was built...


Hmmm lemme go check my wagon :inout: I had a '76 Caprice 4dr that I stripped that had the black flame lighter...guess it makes sense that they'd put whatever they had left on each year until it ran out...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea they got alot cheaper from 74'-76'... simple stuff like my 74' has nuts and bolts holding the glovebox door on.... and my 76' it was tack welded.... and the holes are there


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

how about the quarter window clips that hold it in.... 74' they are nice metal with screws holding them in with foam at the edge... 76' cheap ass plastic half of them break....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea they got alot cheaper from 74'-76'... simple stuff like my 74' has nuts and bolts holding the glovebox door on.... and my 76' it was tack welded.... and the holes are there


lol...class is in session now speakin PROFF GLASSHOUSE......We learn something new everyday in this fest:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> What do you glasshouse purists think of the rag above??
> I'm in the same dilemma. I have a 74 rag and I have a 76 full front clip.... But as for now still have the 74 flat taillight section. I have been on the fence ( for a few years) if I should go the extra mile ($$$$$) and get the 75-6 wrap around section spliced in to do the full conversion. Big red and I have talked about this many o times but .... I know deep down I know what I should do but it all just comes down to money.... Every bolt on my frame so far is either painted, stainless or chromed...mutherfucker adds up up. My kids college fund has been downgraded from harvard to sprott shaw you feel 'me brothers!!!?!!


lol.
personally man i like the look of the flat tail lights. But on the other hand if your looking for full conversion... well you know what you have to do. lol.
sorry man. haha


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

correct lighters??? ahahaha!!! it this fest aint the best 74-76 source of info in the WORLD i dont know what is!!!
....only if we can somehow pin the rear end info at the top of every page some how for all the (welcomed) newbies who have chosen to be part of us...the COOL CROWD


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


> lol...class is in session now speakin PROFF GLASSHOUSE......We learn something new everyday in this fest:thumbsup::thumbsup:


no doubt.
Glad i came though the topic. lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea they got alot cheaper from 74'-76'... simple stuff like my 74' has nuts and bolts holding the glovebox door on.... and my 76' it was tack welded.... and the holes are there


Yea I couldn't figure out how to take a glove box door off a 76 Impala to save my life. But like bill nye says "nooooooow you know! "


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> correct lighters??? ahahaha!!! it this fest aint the best 74-76 source of info in the WORLD i dont know what is!!!
> ....only if we can somehow pin the rear end info at the top of every page some how for all the (welcomed) newbies who have chosen to be part of us...the COOL CROWD


:roflmao:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Ya soca...i got to do it. im hoping captain glasshouse from seattle can find me a taillight section from a 4 door that i can splice in.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> correct lighters??? ahahaha!!! it this fest aint the best 74-76 source of info in the WORLD i dont know what is!!!....only if we can somehow pin the rear end info at the top of every page some how for all the (welcomed) newbies who have chosen to be part of us...the COOL CROWD


Yea I remember when I was a newbie trying to park my glasshouse at the cool kids table :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Ya soca...i got to do it. im hoping captain glasshouse from seattle can find me a taillight section from a 4 door that i can splice in.


 :wave: I got u, lemme know when u wanna come down


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

:420:glasshouses to top
DROPPED MINE OFF TO GET DETAILED YESTERDAY THIS IS WHEN I DROPPED IT OFF WILL POST PICS WHEN DONE...


----------



## wgutierrez (Feb 19, 2009)

looking to buy a 76 caprice front end. pm with price and pics thanx....


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Looking for a Hood for a 76 anyone in the el paso TX area have one


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Wus up GHOUSE FAM ANY1 kno WER I CAN BUY SOME FREE TIME CAUSE I KEEP LOOKIN AND IT'S IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND RIGHT NOW!!! GOT THE KIDS SPORTS --THEN SCHOOL IS ABOUT TO START FUCKKKK
MY BAD DON'T MIND ME


----------



## Justride (Jul 29, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Looking thru an old lowrider magazine and saw this 74 :thumbsup: where is this car now? Anybody know


the car went through some changes it no longer looks like this. The car now looks like this.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Justride said:


> the car went through some changes it no longer looks like this. The car now looks like this.


:run:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

updated taillights too


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> updated taillights too


 And BOOM goes the DYNAMITE!!!!!!


----------



## Justride (Jul 29, 2008)

it also got some engine work done to it......... right now its currently going through some more changes, patterns are gone ......
 the car might be up for sale soon..........


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> And BOOM goes the DYNAMITE!!!!!!


now you know what you gotta do USO


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fucking awesome pics brother


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> fucking awesome pics brother


Thanks Phil


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> Ya soca...i got to do it. im hoping captain glasshouse from seattle can find me a taillight section from a 4 door that i can splice in.



id say id keep an eye out on this side.. But i never see them in the junk. couple places west of me id like to check out though.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dannyp said:


> Wus up GHOUSE FAM ANY1 kno WER I CAN BUY SOME FREE TIME CAUSE I KEEP LOOKIN AND IT'S IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND RIGHT NOW!!! GOT THE KIDS SPORTS --THEN SCHOOL IS ABOUT TO START FUCKKKK
> MY BAD DON'T MIND ME


lol dont sweat it man. It will come.. at least i hope. haha.. im in the beginning of that. 1 year old, no time. and if im not working, or taking care of baby, im doing yard work. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SAUL said:


>


that looks amazing man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> And BOOM goes the DYNAMITE!!!!!!


lol.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:h5:


Wizzard said:


>


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> fucking awesome pics brother


x2!!!!:run:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


>


 fucking beautiful saul!!!! :worship:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

SAUL said:


>


its about time you posted pics of yours .esta chingon :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you guys


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Wizzard said:


>


I'm feeling it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm feeling it!! :thumbsup:


yea it's a beautiful glasshouse...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Waddup Phil :wave: what's going on over there?!?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

chillen dezzy....


----------



## wgutierrez (Feb 19, 2009)

wgutierrez said:


> looking to buy a 76 caprice front end. pm with price and pics thanx....


 TTT ANYONE


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Thank you glasshouse brothers kashmir is 9 yrs old now wow time flys enjoy your cars


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

My Prez Glasshouse... Fresno Classics Car Club... Reppin That 559


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm sure this has been covered 100 times....but could someone give me a rundown on the rear end swap? Is the caddy one narrower? I've got one from a 93 fleetwood that I could use.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

johndmonster said:


> Thank you glasshouse brothers kashmir is 9 yrs old now wow time flys enjoy your cars


hey John how's everything going.... any new pics of kasmir


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> :420:glasshouses to top
> DROPPED MINE OFF TO GET DETAILED YESTERDAY THIS IS WHEN I DROPPED IT OFF WILL POST PICS WHEN DONE...


I really like that black on there! I have for awhile, just forgot to comment..:420:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

what's up fellas? haven't been in here for a minute, been super busy with work traveling tons. making my way driving across country now (FL to CA) for work. I wanna try and make it down for the picnic, any date set yet? Met up with Dirty tonight and had dinner and shot the shit for a while. I knew it from when I met him last year in Vegas at the Super Show, but tonight confirmed that he is one down ass homie.....just don't let him pick where to eat :roflmao: just messin with ya Dirty. good hangin out with you homie and we *WILL* do it again :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea when is the official date and where's dirty at? Tell him to check in once in a while geeze :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> I really like that black on there! I have for awhile, just forgot to comment..:420:


Yea that joint is saweeeet :thumbsup:I agree, black is beautiful


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea that joint is saweeeet :thumbsup:I agree, black glasshouses are beautiful


yes they are.... still got that color in the back of my mind for my glass


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Sprayed some MUTHAFUCKIN COLOR today!! :run: Tryin to catch up to Johnny562..


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC WAS THINKING OCTOBER 15 OR 22 OR 29. Let me know what date works best for you guy


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

any date works for me... only show that matters to me


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC WAS THINKING OCTOBER 15 OR 22 OR 29. Let me know what date works best for you guy


 29th 29th!!!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Big Doe said:


> I'm sure this has been covered 100 times....but could someone give me a rundown on the rear end swap? Is the caddy one narrower? I've got one from a 93 fleetwood that I could use.


 Not trying to be a dick but if you have the rear end get out a tape and measure it up.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> Sprayed some MUTHAFUCKIN COLOR today!! :run: Tryin to catch up to Johnny562..


dam dam dam.... need to get back on my body.... looks good brother


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> Not trying to be a dick but if you have the rear end get out a tape and measure it up.


 Because I haven't picked up my glasshouse yet for one. Also I was not asking specifically if that rear end will work but WHY everyone was swapping rear ends. Because I assume they're narrower. I'm getting a car with no drivetrain so a motor/ tranny swap is first on the list. I'm just trying to get some info on the rear end subject to decide if it's something I should go ahead and do.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea when is the official date and where's dirty at? Tell him to check in once in a while geeze :rofl:


lol he's still in Dallas doin his thing


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea when is the official date and where's dirty at?


no doubt. havnt seen him around here in a while.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Big Doe said:


> Because I haven't picked up my glasshouse yet for one. Also I was not asking specifically if that rear end will work but WHY everyone was swapping rear ends. Because I assume they're narrower. I'm getting a car with no drivetrain so a motor/ tranny swap is first on the list. I'm just trying to get some info on the rear end subject to decide if it's something I should go ahead and do.


do it. Caddy rear end is 3 inches or so narrower then stock impala/caprice rear. 
But you will not be able to lay the ass right out and drive. To do that will need to tunnel it a bit. 
do a search in this topic and you will find tonns of info and pics of what guys have done.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> Sprayed some MUTHAFUCKIN COLOR today!! :run: Tryin to catch up to Johnny562..


That color looks good man. nice choice


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> any date works for me... only show that matters to me


 YUP:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

NOS door guards for sale


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC WAS THINKING OCTOBER 15 OR 22 OR 29. Let me know what date works best for you guy


ANY CHANCE OF DOING THIS ANYTIME IN SEPTEMBER OR SOONER...SO I CAN FINALLY ATTEND ONE OF THESE? JUST A QUESTION.:yessad:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam dam dam.... need to get back on my body.... looks good brother


 Yeah you do.. but, your frame is turning out great!! :thumbsup:


socapots said:


> That color looks good man. nice choice


Thanks, but I didn't choose it..the Glasshouse did! lol If it were up to me I would've painted it red, I love red G-Houses!! 
But, I am in awe of this 1975 "Bright Yellow/Canary Yellow".. I keep saying how "CLEAN with the CHROME" it's gonna be! :yes:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

It all depends on the glasshouse rider, about moving it up to September


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wuz up homies


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> It all depends on the glasshouse rider, about moving it up to September


 what up??? i called you back:dunno:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

As I was sprayin the trunk jamb today, I was wonderin if its the same color as Sideshow Bobs?? :biggrin: Let me know MikeS..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sideshow bob.......hahahahahaaaa I forgot about that....thought his was primer?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, probably HOK epoxy primer I think comes in yellow.. Looks good in this pic regardless..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yes it does..... looks like they just took a brand new body out of the box....1:1 scale toy glasshouse


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC WAS THINKING OCTOBER 15 OR 22 OR 29. Let me know what date works best for you guy


either one of those 3 dates is cool


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> yes it does..... looks like they just took a brand new body out of the box....1:1 scale toy glasshouse


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> sideshow bob.......hahahahahaaaa I forgot about that....thought his was primer?


lol. first post i saw when i came in here.. and i knew instantly who it was about. haha


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


>


That shit is sweet..
I gotta get someone to make one of these for me.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Convertible back seat's for sale


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC WAS THINKING OCTOBER 15 OR 22 OR 29. Let me know what date works best for you guy


 * ..."DEUCE NINE"...*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody else have this issue?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> yes it does..... looks like they just took a brand new body out of the box....1:1 scale toy glasshouse


Sho does :wow: or like a dynacorn body like the '69 camaros


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Anybody else have this issue?


yup... bought as many as I could find....and sold a couple to the homies... great issue


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Convertible back seat's for sale


aww man sup with the donk interior chopper.....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I love this color!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> aww man sup with the donk interior chopper.....


Baaaaahaaaahaaa :rofl: u said the "D" word!!! :machinegun:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> That shit is sweet..I gotta get someone to make one of these for me.


Hit up hydrohype, he did mine :thumbsup: matter fact, I need another one done hydro!!!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> As I was sprayin the trunk jamb today, I was wonderin if its the same color as Sideshow Bobs?? :biggrin: Let me know MikeS..


Haha nice,

naw mine is just the epoxy primer yellow.


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> Yeah, probably HOK epoxy primer I think comes in yellow.. Looks good in this pic regardless..


 Man I need a forklift to move my GH AROUND IN THE BACKYARD!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Anybody else have this issue?


 Got see if I can find that magazine


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave: I finally have PayPal!!! Lol


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: I finally have PayPal!!! Lol


 Well send me some $$$$ cause this foo is BROKE


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:rofl: mee too! Glasshouses/raghouses/waghouses are bleeding me dry


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl: mee too! Glasshouses/raghouses/waghouses are bleeding me dry


 poorhouse if ya aint careful, lol!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hahahahaaa.....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> poorhouse if ya aint careful, lol!!!


I'm being good :biggrin: so stop sending me alerts for deals on eBay homie lol!! U know I have low willpower when it comes to glasshouses, I keep relapsing :rofl: I think I need a sponsor lol


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a 75/76 caprice hood for sale


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> poorhouse if ya aint careful, lol!!!


:roflmao:
nice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm being good :biggrin: so stop sending me alerts for deals on eBay homie lol!! U know I have low willpower when it comes to glasshouses, I keep relapsing :rofl: I think I need a sponsor lol


sorry man, ill get you to rehab soon!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I have glasshouse tee's on sale, check my sig.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Ebay# 370451244551


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's cool wish I had a 75'


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Wish I lived in Cali :uh:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> that's cool wish I had a 75'


 Ebay# 360032362107


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> Ebay# 360032362107


:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam what about a '1976'


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam what about a '1976'


 Couldn't find one from california 

DOES ANYONE HAVE A 76 FROM TEXAS 

400129940661


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

On eBay right now


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> Couldn't find one from california DOES ANYONE HAVE A 76 FROM TEXAS 400129940661


 Dirtysanchez where you at?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

*stock radio*



heartofthacity said:


> On eBay right now


 Sup homie ..have you found any stock radios yet ? I need one bad. Can you help a brother out ?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SouthSide76 said:


> Sup homie ..have you found any stock radios yet ? I need one bad. Can you help a brother out ?


I just got to get em pulled. I found me an og 8-track too, just having a hard time getting them out without breaking the dash or cutting wires. Ill try again this week.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I just got to get em pulled. I found me an og 8-track too, just having a hard time getting them out without breaking the dash or cutting wires. Ill try again this week.


 rolled the 74 4 dr around today seat all the way back tilted and dropped, was like laying on the couch with a steering wheel!!lol!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:machinegun: gimme those fenders!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :machinegun: gimme those fenders!


:x: lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump.
whats up.
feels like i haven't been in here in forever. lol. i think its only been a day. haha.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> rolled the 74 4 dr around today seat all the way back tilted and dropped, was like laying on the couch with a steering wheel!!lol!!


nice.... I like that 4 door.... fucking clean


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

i might have some chrome calipers up for sale if anyones interested


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SouthSide76 said:


> Sup homie ..have you found any stock radios yet ? I need one bad. Can you help a brother out ?


dude i think i was going to get you pics.. and i flaked hard.. Sorry.
im uploading some now though.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Vayzfinest said:


>


wow thats got some shine. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

there it is man. Stock AM radio from my 76 impala.
It worked when it came out so it should be good to go for you.
If you want it, just pay the shipping and its yours.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice.... I like that 4 door.... fucking clean


 its fun to just slide around in!!:h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


>


 oh dam..... sick....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

glasshouses to the top


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam what about a '1976'


a friend of ine sent me a new calif 76 tag


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

socapots said:


> there it is man. Stock AM radio from my 76 impala.It worked when it came out so it should be good to go for you.If you want it, just pay the shipping and its yours.


 pm sent


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Vayzfinest said:


> i might have some chrome calipers up for sale if anyones interested


 R THOSE CALIPERS GRINDED DOWN FOR THOSE 13inch WHEELS ALREADY  PM ME IF SO


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> glasshouses to the top


thats freakin sweet


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

socapots said:


> thats freakin sweet


 Shoot me your address so I can send you the money for the shipping Thanks homie


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cool.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

dannyp said:


> R THOSE CALIPERS GRINDED DOWN FOR THOSE 13inch WHEELS ALREADY  PM ME IF SO


 Nope not grinder down.I NEED SOME DUST SHIELDS, ANYONE?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Mint upper and lower 76 Impala grilles


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Mint upper and lower 76 Impala grilles


HOW MUCH FOR THE WAGON??:naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE WAGON??:naughty:


Ha! Not happening! I put it on Craigslist the other day for $500 to mess with the Derby guys around and they blew up my email :rofl: I had guys that I know are Derby guys hitting me up saying they weren't and other cats giving me their whole life stories and telling me how their lives would be complete if I just sold it to them. I was bored that day uffin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Ha! Not happening! I put it on Craigslist the other day for $500 to mess with the Derby guys around and they blew up my email :rofl: I had guys that I know are Derby guys hitting me up saying they weren't and other cats giving me their whole life stories and telling me how their lives would be complete if I just sold it to them. I was bored that day uffin:


:h5:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Random update pic.. more is done, just couldn't fit it all into the shot..









back to work.. bout to spray this muthaf_ckin' trizunk lid..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

FUCK THOSE TOPS LOOK GOOD...

edit: i dont know why i was yelling. lol


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Looking good brothers !!!
Hey vazyfinest do u still got some extrie bushings you could spare... ??


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

Question for those that have done the rear axle swap.

I understand you have to shorten the driveshaft by something like 3 inches? 

The reason I ask is, The transmission blew on the ride and got another one. The old transmission is the long rear tailhousing and the new one is the short. It is 3 inches difference. These are 350 Transmissions by the way.

So wondering if I put the new transmission in and swap the rear axle then I dont have to have the drive shaft shotened?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Install everything and worry about the Driveshaft length after.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

weto said:


> Question for those that have done the rear axle swap.
> 
> I understand you have to shorten the driveshaft by something like 3 inches?
> 
> ...


i understand your question! so i guess you need to look back and find out how much the drive shaft needs to be shorten when changing it to a caddy rear! if its in the 3 inchs you should be good since you say your tranny is 3 inches shorter!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

so whats up when is the ghouse get together? and for all the llorones if you start saving 25 cents a day starting now you could have 20 bucks for the food by October! just saying! lol!!!!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

STRAY 52 said:


> so whats up when is the ghouse get together? and for all the llorones if you start saving 25 cents a day starting now you could have 20 bucks for the food by October! just saying! lol!!!!


so i miss calculated its 30 cents a day! lol!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

STRAY 52 said:


> so i miss calculated its 30 cents a day! lol!


hahahaha fuckin miguel.....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

STRAY 52 said:


> so i miss calculated its 30 cents a day! lol!


I got $8 in my pocket! I'm ballin' :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

STRAY 52 said:


> so i miss calculated its 30 cents a day! lol!


 Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Mint upper and lower 76 Impala grilles


how much do you want for just the lowers? i only need one but if you must sell both hit me up with a price. Thanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave: Ay does anybody have a kick panel with the trash can that they wanna sell or trade? I need one for the rag


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: Ay does anybody have a kick panel with the trash can that they wanna sell or trade? I need on for the rag


and the wagon and one for the triple black landau as well!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> and the wagon and one for the triple black landau as well!!


The Waghouse has the center trashcan and the Landau came with the kick panel one already  the Burgundy 74 has the one I got from Phil so the rag is the odd one out :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> and the wagon and one for the triple black landau as well!!


Gimme your under seat one :naughty:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

under seat one.......


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> under seat one.......


U got any?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> U got any?


:naughty:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> The Waghouse has the center trashcan and the Landau came with the kick panel one already  the Burgundy 74 has the one I got from Phil so the rag is the odd one out :rofl:


WAGHOUSE HAS THE TRASH CAN OF TRASH CANS!!!! IMO


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, seriously? $75 for one piece of '76 Caprice grille trim? I've been showing waaaay too much love again :rofl:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GRIL...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19c25efb18


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Wow, seriously? $75 for one piece of '76 Caprice grille trim? I've been showing waaaay too much love again :rofl:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GRIL...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19c25efb18


 BUT DID IT SELL??? YOU CAN ASK WHATEVER YOU WANT BUT SELLING IS A DIFFERENT STORY:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> BUT DID IT SELL??? YOU CAN ASK WHATEVER YOU WANT BUT SELLING IS A DIFFERENT STORY:thumbsup:


 That's the buy it now price


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn! $329.00 for a '76 Caprice grille??!!?? Thats more than I sold both of mine for a couple months ago :machinegun: someone from Majestics owes me dinner!!! :biggrin:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GRIL...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19c5932070


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> That's the buy it now price


 IT WILL BE RE LISTED 30-40 TIMES LOL!!! YOU KNOW YOUR PRICES ARE FAIR MAN!!:h5:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> IT WILL BE RE LISTED 30-40 TIMES LOL!!! YOU KNOW YOUR PRICES ARE FAIR MAN!!:h5:


Fasho :h5: u driving the '74s today?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Fasho :h5: u driving the '74s today?


HAD THE BROWN 4 DOOR OUT TODAY, GLIDING AROUND THE STREETS IN 108 DEGREES!!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

anyone got dust shields? or know if any others fit?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

oh my!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> oh my!!!


OH YEAH!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SouthSide76 said:


> pm sent


looking into it shipping will be cheap man. like 30-40 to your door.
Shouldnt be any border hassles.
PM me what you want to do.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> oh my!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

STRAY 52 said:


> so whats up when is the ghouse get together? and for all the llorones if you start saving 25 cents a day starting now you could have 20 bucks for the food by October! just saying! lol!!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: *It's going down the 22nd. of October Big Dog. Doing it a little different this year for all those chillones.  Making it seem like we where pocketting their feria, not knowing how much some of us had to come out of pocket to pay for everything with no regrets.We'll get the details out as soon as possible for everyone. Same place, same time.*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SMURF said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: *It's going down the 22nd. of October Big Dog. Doing it a little different this year for all those chillones.  Making it seem like we where pocketting their feria, not knowing how much some of us had to come out of pocket to pay for everything with no regrets.We'll get the details out as soon as possible for everyone. Same place, same time.*


:wave:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :wave:


*What's up Big Dog, I'll be in your neck of the woods in October.*uffin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SMURF said:


> *What's up Big Dog, I'll be in your neck of the woods in October.*uffin:


GET AT ME BROTHER!!!! HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY ARE WELL:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

What city is the fest in? Gotta get my MapQuest on


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> GET AT ME BROTHER!!!! HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY ARE WELL:thumbsup:


*The Family is doing good Homie thanks and same to you and yours, i'll PM you before we roll up there and get your info. uffin:


*


heartofthacity said:


> What city is the fest in? Gotta get my MapQuest on


*The Fest takes place in the City of Los Angeles, next door to Dodger Stadium. *


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SMURF said:


> *What's up Big Dog, I'll be in your neck of the woods in October.*uffin:


:wave: sup stranger j/p


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

[/QUOTE]The Fest takes place in the City of Los Angeles, next door to Dodger Stadium.[/QUOTE]

*ok hmmm.... L.A. is about 18 hours and 4 minutes, or 1131.55 miles from Seattle...so that's about 2262 miles round trip... figure in gas is about $3.76 a gallon....check.....I get about 12 miles per gallon freeway, if I'm nice :biggrin:...so that comes out to about....... uhh.....errr.........ok.... carry the one........alright!!! I think I'm gonna need a sponsor uffin:...and a floor to crash on :thumbsup:*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

sup bro,is this at the elisian park?


SMURF said:


> *The Family is doing good Homie thanks and same to you and yours, i'll PM you before we roll up there and get your info. uffin:
> 
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

The Fest takes place in the City of Los Angeles, next door to Dodger Stadium.[/QUOTE]

*ok hmmm.... L.A. is about 18 hours and 4 minutes, or 1131.55 miles from Seattle...so that's about 2262 miles round trip... figure in gas is about $3.76 a gallon....check.....I get about 12 miles per gallon freeway, if I'm nice :biggrin:...so that comes out to about....... uhh.....errr.........ok.... carry the one........alright!!! I think I'm gonna need a sponsor uffin:...and a floor to crash on :thumbsup:*[/QUOTE]

lol.. im about 4150 miles round trip man.. i'll be robbing little old ladies for gas money. haha.


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

I did something stupid.......I rolled down my power windows before I started to rip my car apart, now I need to take the windows out but I can't roll my windows up to get at it. Door panels are taken off but there is barely any access to bolts, etc. How the hell do I get my windows out?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

impalacusTOM said:


> I did something stupid.......I rolled down my power windows before I started to rip my car apart, now I need to take the windows out but I can't roll my windows up to get at it. Door panels are taken off but there is barely any access to bolts, etc. How the hell do I get my windows out?
> View attachment 350633
> 
> View attachment 350636


You cant hook the switches up and raise the window a lil? The glass is bolted to that horizontal brace, I also unbolted the round "stoppers" on the corners of the glass, and also 1 of those window "guides" with the fuzzies that way that glass doesn't hit anything while you pull it out of the door.. 
Bout to go pull the pass. side window out and reinstall the driver's door glass..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Yo how do u get power doors off without cutting em? Where exactly do they plug in at and can u just unplug em


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

for sale glasshouse uppers $450 obo ext 1" and molded were mocked up on frame but never riddin on pm if interested...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Who needs raghouse quarter emblems? I have two sets. Nice, no pitting.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Listing some J's on eBay, gotta have the glasshouse in the background so people don't jack my pics uffin:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

SAUL said:


>




WE NEED MORE PICTURES OF THIS BAD BOY


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*SALE*: http://definition.bigcartel.com/


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> WE NEED MORE PICTURES OF THIS BAD BOY


yes we do inside n out


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

impalacusTOM said:


> I did something stupid.......I rolled down my power windows before I started to rip my car apart, now I need to take the windows out but I can't roll my windows up to get at it. Door panels are taken off but there is barely any access to bolts, etc. How the hell do I get my windows out?
> View attachment 350633
> 
> View attachment 350636


CAN YOU GET A BATTERY CHARGER ON THE POWER WINDOW MOTORS? THAT`S HOW I`VE MOVED THEM WITH WHEN THE DOORS ARE OFF, AND I NEED TO MOVE THE WINDOW


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> CAN YOU GET A BATTERY CHARGER ON THE POWER WINDOW MOTORS? THAT`S HOW I`VE MOVED THEM WITH WHEN THE DOORS ARE OFF, AND I NEED TO MOVE THE WINDOW


:wow: genius!!! I never thought of that. Thanks homie, I had the same problem in '08..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Found this under the bumper of the '76 today


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Found this under the bumper of the '76 today


OL SKOOL RIGHT THERE!!! HE HAD THAT MOTHERFUCKER HIDDEN GOOD FROM THE LOOKS OF IT!!


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

What a trip I found mine inside the frame in the rear rails Then I found some OG keys inside the ac /heater compartment don't kno why they wer n ther


heartofthacity said:


> Found this under the bumper of the '76 today


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> OL SKOOL RIGHT THERE!!! HE HAD THAT MOTHERFUCKER HIDDEN GOOD FROM THE LOOKS OF IT!!


Lol Yessir :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

click here--->http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ice-glasshouse-virgin-car-original-miles.html



brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 350991
> 
> View attachment 350992
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

impalacusTOM said:


> I did something stupid.......I rolled down my power windows before I started to rip my car apart, now I need to take the windows out but I can't roll my windows up to get at it. Door panels are taken off but there is barely any access to bolts, etc. How the hell do I get my windows out?
> View attachment 350633
> 
> View attachment 350636


use the batt of a cordless drill! same for all you buying electrical stuff from the junk yard or a swap meet power drill batt is your best friend!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 350991
> View attachment 350992
> View attachment 350993
> View attachment 350994
> ...


Showoff :biggrin: nice :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

STRAY 52 said:


> use the batt of a cordless drill! same for all you buying electrical stuff from the junk yard or a swap meet power drill batt is your best friend!


:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

dannyp said:


> What a trip I found mine inside the frame in the rear rails Then I found some OG keys inside the ac /heater compartment don't kno why they wer n ther


SOME OF THEM OLD TIMERS HID SHIT BACK IN THE DAY VERY STEALTH!! SECRET SQUIRREL STYLE!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Eric's Raghouse coming together :thumbsup:








~STYLISTICS I.E.~


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

wow!!!!looks great


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I like the cream hardtop and the stylistics rag looks pretty!!!
Reeal nice


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Eric's Raghouse coming together :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dope uffin: did u dye the bumper lights blue? Nice touch if u did :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> click here--->http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ice-glasshouse-virgin-car-original-miles.html


IS THE YELLOW CAR 4 SALE?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> IS THE YELLOW CAR 4 SALE?


yes from Impals C.C. Nor Cal


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> WE NEED MORE PICTURES OF THIS BAD BOY


:yes:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Here it is, fellas. What do you guys think??????????????????.......

Color was just shot this past weekend.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Johnny562 said:


> Here it is, fellas. What do you guys think??????????????????.......
> 
> Color was just shot this past weekend.
> nice looks good:thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:what color is that?you plan on any patterns or just stripping it


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

looks good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Beautiful man, you cut and buff it yet?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Beautiful man, you cut and buff it yet?


Cut yes, buff no. This weekend.

The color is Sierra Beige Metallic.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looks good johnny


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats a nice color man.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Looky what I got today!!! Front fender emblems for my raghouse. If any of u have ever taken these off while the fenders were still on the car then u deserve a McGiver award like me  if you've never done it, try it :uh: :rofl:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

you can unbolt the fender at the bottom and pull up to reach the nuts... real pain


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> yes from Impals C.C. Nor Cal


can you pm me details?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> you can unbolt the fender at the bottom and pull up to reach the nuts... real pain


I tried that but the bottom bolt was soo rusty that it wouldn't move on the drivers side and the passenger side just kept spinning. The drivers side was the easiest tho, I was able to squeeze my arm thru with a small ass ratchet for those but the passenger side was the worse! Had to unbolt and prop open the inner fender well with a rubber mallet. Then use a tiny open end wrench and make half turns :uh: if I never have to so that again ill be a happy man :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

nice Color 





















[/QUOTE]


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Eric's Raghouse coming together :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay did u guys see the '75 Caprice with the '76 clip on it on that show on the speed channel 'my ride rules'? The orange-red low low.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Ay did u guys see the '75 Caprice with the '76 clip on it on that show on the speed channel 'my ride rules'? The orange-red low low.


:nosad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :nosad:


It had the California top and box Caprice mirrors lol!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> It had the California top and box Caprice mirrors lol!


pepe's ride?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> pepe's ride?


:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what up brother....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> what up brother....


 NOTHING MAN, JUST WENT TO SEE MR.GOMEZ FOR YOUR BLANKETS HE WASNT THERE, ILL HIT HIM UP TOMORROW


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Rolled out to Des Moines for the lowrider picnic yesterday, even though the Glasshouse wasn't totally done..
Still *feels like home* while sitting behind the wheel cruising it again!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice.........


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> NOTHING MAN, JUST WENT TO SEE MR.GOMEZ FOR YOUR BLANKETS HE WASNT THERE, ILL HIT HIM UP TOMORROW


ok coo...let me know


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> pepe's ride?


If it had a new dash and console out of a truck or something with a painted grille and no skirts and pulls hard to the left when driving then yea :rofl:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> If it had a new dash and console out of a truck or something with a painted grille and no skirts and pulls hard to the left when driving then yea :rofl:


 AND IT WAS ON T.V.???:scrutinize:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> dope uffin: did u dye the bumper lights blue? Nice touch if u did :thumbsup:


What up Dezzy. I had the homie hit the lights with some oriental blue candy. Thx homie hope all is good with you.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> AND IT WAS ON T.V.???:scrutinize:


What up homie hope all is good with you once again thx for the rear bumper guards. They worked out perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

eric0425 said:


> What up homie hope all is good with you once again thx for the rear bumper guards. They worked out perfect. :thumbsup:


ANYTIME MAN!! THAT CAR IS WORTHY!!!!:h5:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> AND IT WAS ON T.V.???:scrutinize:


Yea on that show on the speed channel.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

eric0425 said:


> What up Dezzy. I had the homie hit the lights with some oriental blue candy. Thx homie hope all is good with you.


:thumbsup: might have to steal that idea from ya homie!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Rolled out to Des Moines for the lowrider picnic yesterday, even though the Glasshouse wasn't totally done..Still *feels like home* while sitting behind the wheel cruising it again!!


:thumbsup: nothing like riding in a GLASSHOUSE


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Ay did u guys see the '75 Caprice with the '76 clip on it on that show on the speed channel 'my ride rules'? The orange-red low low.


lol. i saw the write up for one of them that said there was a donk of some kind.. i hope that was not the show you are reffering to.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup: nothing like riding in a GLASSHOUSE


 NOPE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> It had the California top and box Caprice mirrors lol!





harborareaPhil said:


> pepe's ride?


that woulda been cool to see.. Only saw pictures of it.. and not even that many at that. It sounds pretty cool.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> It had the California top and box Caprice mirrors lol!





harborareaPhil said:


> pepe's ride?





JustCruisin said:


> Rolled out to Des Moines for the lowrider picnic yesterday, even though the Glasshouse wasn't totally done..
> Still *feels like home* while sitting behind the wheel cruising it again!!


that color looks wicked man. The Ts look sweet too.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup: nothing like riding in a GLASSHOUSE


No doubt.
Finally got a chance to change the oil and start mine up.. First time this year. lol.
Hopefully take it for a drive tomorrow.. And to work a few times before the snow flies.. Should be able to... Still a month plus of summer here. lol.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup: nothing like riding in a GLASSHOUSE


Yer tellin me!! I've had to drive my stupid s-10 while building my HOUSE.. feels good to be back in a car that fits me! :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

socapots said:


> that color looks wicked man. The Ts look sweet too.


Thanks. just needs some subtle scrolling pinstripes from the homie JUGZ to set it off.. just gotta figure out what colors..


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Eric's Raghouse coming together :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Forgot to mention earlier thx for posting Mario....


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

:fool2:

im in love with this thread...ima go through it one more time..

would be ace to be able to see the pics gnc posted in the early pages


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Ay did u guys see the '75 Caprice with the '76 clip on it on that show on the speed channel 'my ride rules'? The orange-red low low.


not the first show or the last 
i had it on a rap video for kid frost too
and it came out on TMZ


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> lol. i saw the write up for one of them that said there was a donk of some kind.. i hope that was not the show you are reffering to.


Naw not that one lol


----------



## monte carlo 83 (May 28, 2007)

Can't wait til I can roll my 75 glasshouse.


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)

pepes21 said:


> not the first show or the last
> i had it on a rap video for kid frost too
> and it came out on TMZ


I caught the show, I thought your car was definately tight, that woody looked bad ass too! I saw another episode too with a orange regal, everyone on both shows were hatin on the lolos:machinegun:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

cln84703 said:


> I caught the show, I thought your car was definately tight, that woody looked bad ass too! I saw another episode too with a orange regal, everyone on both shows were hatin on the lolos:machinegun:


That lady with the wack ass stock jag that she bought 3 years used was talking a lot of shit. I wanted to jump thru the TV and smack her dumbass!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> That lady with the wack ass stock jag that she bought 3 years used was talking a lot of shit. I wanted to jump thru the TV and smack her dumbass!


slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> That lady with the wack ass stock jag that she bought 3 years used was talking a lot of shit. I wanted to jump thru the TV and smack her dumbass!


what was the show called anyone record it


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

anyone got a chevy bowtie for a 75 impala with the gold insert for sale?


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

75'glass house said:


> anyone got a chevy bowtie for a 75 impala with the gold insert for sale?


I don't but lets see more picks of that 75!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

75'glass house said:


> anyone got a chevy bowtie for a 75 impala with the gold insert for sale?


check on eBay.... nos ones pop up every once and awhile... sold a brand new nos one to one of the glasshouse brothers awhile back...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

75'glass house said:


> anyone got a chevy bowtie for a 75 impala with the gold insert for sale?


Hmm lemme run to the stash, I have the complete grille trim but I don't remember what color the insert was :inout:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> That lady with the wack ass stock jag that she bought 3 years used was talking a lot of shit. I wanted to jump thru the TV and smack her dumbass!


that bitch was hatting like a mug she was 
she had all her close in the trunk as if she was moving or something did you see we asked but she didn't open the trunk
the homie w the regal was cool as fuck people from riverside


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Hmm lemme run to the stash, I have the complete grille trim but I don't remember what color the insert was :inout:


Nope no insert


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> Yer tellin me!! I've had to drive my stupid s-10 while building my HOUSE.. feels good to be back in a car that fits me! :biggrin:


sweet pics man. car looks good on those wheels too.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

pepes21 said:


> not the first show or the last
> i had it on a rap video for kid frost too
> and it came out on TMZ


rides lookin sweet man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Naw not that one lol


lol


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

here is if you haven't seen it
http://www.videozer.com/video/LUCnQad


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

finally stopped being lazy and took apart my power track and cleaned it up...looks alot better now


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice rack ^
 I picked up a clean power bench for 20 bucks on craigslist.
Needs some modifying because it came from a 4 door.
Hey pepe21 how much would you charge for just skins for front and back seats on a 74 rag? Pm me a brother if ya don't mind.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Nice rack ^ I picked up a clean power bench for 20 bucks on craigslist.Needs some modifying because it came from a 4 door.Hey pepe21 how much would you charge for just skins for front and back seats on a 74 rag? Pm me a brother if ya don't mind.


How do u run power seats in a car that didn't have it? Do u need to pull all of the wiring from the donor car? Where exactly does all the shit run to?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's the '75 my boy picked up, I thought he said it was a '76 but it wasn't. I told him that side trim looked horrendous :rofl: and he needs to sell me the quarter window trim and the Landau hubcaps. It looks like a late model build with those sport mirrors and the Landau package. I haven't seen any '75 Impalas optioned like that.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> How do u run power seats in a car that didn't have it? Do u need to pull all of the wiring from the donor car? Where exactly does all the shit run to?


all the wiring is under the seat... from motor to relay to switch... just need to run power to it...pretty simple


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Here's the '75 my boy picked up, I thought he said it was a '76 but it wasn't. I told him that side trim looked horrendous :rofl: and he needs to sell me the quarter window trim and the Landau hubcaps. It looks like a late model build with those sport mirrors and the Landau package. I haven't seen any '75 Impalas optioned like that.


just need to remove the piece on the front side of the fender... rest looks fine... nice looking glasshouse...


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

impalacusTOM said:


> I don't but lets see more picks of that 75!


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> check on eBay.... nos ones pop up every once and awhile... sold a brand new nos one to one of the glasshouse brothers awhile back...


alrite thamks ill go n check it out


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> all the wiring is under the seat... from motor to relay to switch... just need to run power to it...pretty simple


o-i-c...thanks :biggrin: what about doors? I'm scared of wiring lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> o-i-c...thanks :biggrin: what about doors? I'm scared of wiring lol


doors are alittle harder.... you gotta pull the whole wire harness(just for windows) out from behind the dash and doors but it's pretty much all together.... there's a piece of plastic that snaps into the firewall above the fusebox with the main power that plugs right to the fusebox and a big silver relay..... the power window part just bolts on the track after you remove the crank track that sometimes is riveted in.... the only hard part is if the glasshouse doesn't have remote mirrors already and there's no rubbers boots... if not you gotta pop the tack welded plates that block the holes...did markies glasshouse a couple years ago took the day to do....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Gotchu thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> doors are alittle harder.... you gotta pull the whole wire harness(just for windows) out from behind the dash and doors but it's pretty much all together.... there's a piece of plastic that snaps into the firewall above the fusebox with the main power that plugs right to the fusebox and a big silver relay..... the power window part just bolts on the track after you remove the crank track that sometimes is riveted in.... the only hard part is if the glasshouse doesn't have remote mirrors already and there's no rubbers boots... if not you gotta pop the tack welded plates that block the holes...did markies glasshouse a couple years ago took the day to do....


well done!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

wish I would of took pics... markies glasshouse was so og it still had the black paper and padding behind the doors panels...like brand new....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> wish I would of took pics... markies glasshouse was so og it still had the black paper and padding behind the doors panels...like brand new....


 my wagon has the same thing!! One piece say "must stay with car" or something like that


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> wish I would of took pics... markies glasshouse was so og it still had the black paper and padding behind the doors panels...like brand new....


YEP, THAT IS CRAZY WHEN YOU PULL THE PANELS AND THE OG PAPER IS THERE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> YEP, THAT IS CRAZY WHEN YOU PULL THE PANELS AND THE OG PAPER IS THERE!!:thumbsup:


even crazier was fighting the temptation.... must.... not.... steal.... paper..... for my ride.... lol...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> even crazier was fighting the temptation.... must.... not.... steal.... paper..... for my ride.... lol...


 baaahaaaahaaa!!! Note to self: 'never ask Phil to help build your glasshouses, he is a clepto and will steal yo shit' :rofl:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

goddam right ......


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Lol just watching pepe on speed channel
'if it ain't a chevy, don't raise it up, and if it ain't a classic don't waste your money' - pepe talking about dude's scion on airbags haaa haaa


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> even crazier was fighting the temptation.... must.... not.... steal.... paper..... for my ride.... lol...


ILL BET, THE OLD"HE'LL NEVER KNOW" CAME TO MIND MORE THAN ONCE!!!:roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Found this on the Majestics fest :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> check on eBay.... nos ones pop up every once and awhile... sold a brand new nos one to one of the glasshouse brothers awhile back...


 Thanks again! Gonna be that last item I put on my 75.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody have any links to any good Glasshouse build threads???


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a complete power door set for sale, everything to make your car power door locks, only thing is one of the motors is frozen Also have head rest for sale


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

pepes21 said:


> here is if you haven't seen it
> http://www.videozer.com/video/LUCnQad



dude the ride looks sweet man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Found this on the Majestics fest :thumbsup:


pretty sure thats dirtys ride before he flaked and patterned the top. 
sweet ride. the reason i wanted a glasshouse. lol.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> I have a complete power door set for sale, everything to make your car power door locks, only thing is one of the motors is frozen Also have head rest for sale


any extra doors? my bro needs a pass side one


----------



## Mutha Fuka (Aug 23, 2011)

Love these cars


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Mutha Fuka said:


> Love these cars


:yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> any extra doors? my bro needs a pass side one[/QUO i still have his seat in the rafters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

cesar garcia said:


> :wow::thumbsup:


 LOOKS GOOD BROTHER CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON... STYLISTICS TO THE TOP.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Going through my lap top, found a couple of pictures i took some time ago. 
Here you go.








*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

after taking it all apart once... the rust drove me crazy.... so fuck it...totally apart... degrease, regrease...paint the tracks...


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

My car getting there little by little


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> after taking it all apart once... the rust drove me crazy.... so fuck it...totally apart... degrease, regrease...paint the tracks...


:h5:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

SMURF said:


> View attachment 353776
> View attachment 353777



luv the rag..

wonder if theyr is any left with out the 76 clip


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Thats all for tonight folks, i'll keep going tomorrow, got a shit load of pictures to upload. *


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

TX-Klique said:


> My car getting there little by little


 Looking good! :thumbsup:


SMURF said:


> View attachment 353774


 :eeK:  Yes!!


SMURF said:


> View attachment 353793


Ooo Doggie!! uffin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

SMURF said:


> *Thats all for tonight folks, i'll keep going tomorrow, got a shit load of pictures to upload. *


I see Supremes..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Glad I can forget how rotted and rusty she was!








Much better now..


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

I got a couple of questions fam....I wanna put power windows in my g-house, do I need a certain motor for that or could I use one from any full size 70's gm?? Also, does any one know who makes or where I can get a custom billet grill made for my '74??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea alot of gm window motors are the same...but you need the right tracks... hit up chopper.....I'd get a grill like the one anahiem74 got made... think the place was in long beach


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> luv the rag..wonder if theyr is any left with out the 76 clip


:wave: I got one. I think the circle lights are sexy so mines not getting a facelift


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

TX-Klique said:


> My car getting there little by little


 :thumbsup: progress pics...I love it!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SMURF said:


> View attachment 353798
> View attachment 353799
> View attachment 353801
> :wow: it should be against the law for a car to be that clean :worship:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SMURF said:


> View attachment 353803
> View attachment 353804


Not feeling the chrome corners :uh:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Not feeling the chrome corners :uh:


:uh: :uh: not feeling the way my quotes just came out with no quoted pictures, wtf  :machinegun: damn u new layitlow!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Glad I can forget how rotted and rusty she was!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: yo, do u mind driving over to Seattle and helping me with my black 74!!??!!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea alot of gm window motors are the same...but you need the right tracks... hit up chopper.....I'd get a grill like the one anahiem74 got made... think the place was in long beach


 glory grills make nice tube chrome grills google it(anahiem74). a asian guy sells the billet ones he sells at long beach and pomona swapmeets


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TX-Klique said:


> My car getting there little by little


green seems to be an up and coming color for glasshouses looks good whats the name on that color


----------



## monte carlo 83 (May 28, 2007)

JustCruisin said:


> Glad I can forget how rotted and rusty she was!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice work.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TX-Klique said:


> My car getting there little by little


 Looks real good bro .... What kind of seats r those... They r going look bad ass n there..


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

that molding on the quarter glass is hard ass fukkkk


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: I got one. I think the circle lights are sexy so mines not getting a facelift



i got one to..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> i got one to..


Lemme see some new pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

ANYONE GOT DUST SHIELDS!?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> Lemme see some new pics :thumbsup:


do they upload the same way on this new layout?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> do they upload the same way on this new layout?


I just use photobucket. Super easy and they got a mobile app


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> after taking it all apart once... the rust drove me crazy.... so fuck it...totally apart... degrease, regrease...paint the tracks...


lol. Some how i knew this would happen.. but with the way you are builing the rest of the car there is no way you couldnt avoid it. lol.
Looks great man


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

TX-Klique said:


> My car getting there little by little


sweet color man. Nice work.


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

WHERE CAN I GET THAT QUARTER GLASS CHROME MOLDING ?!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

SMURF said:


> View attachment 353832
> View attachment 353833
> View attachment 353834


WHERE CAN I GET THIS QUARTER GLASS CHROME MOLDING ?!!!!!!uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

which quarter glass molding??

lol.
sorry im driking.. haha..

no damn beeers smilies... what the fuck is that. 
:thumbsdown:

but seriously. there is a dude making them. Cant remember the cost. But i think it was pretty up there. do a search for molding in this topic might get lucky.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

socapots said:


> which quarter glass molding??lol.sorry im driking.. haha..no damn beeers smilies... what the fuck is that. :thumbsdown:but seriously. there is a dude making them. Cant remember the cost. But i think it was pretty up there. do a search for molding in this topic might get lucky.


 How much for the molding homie


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

umm.....
i honestly cant remember... but 1200 a pair is jumping in my head.. or maybe its the beer. lol.
then again that 1200 may have been for those ones that looked OG.. those thin ones. 

and looking at your name.. i think you may already know the price... 
no??


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> after taking it all apart once... the rust drove me crazy.... so fuck it...totally apart... degrease, regrease...paint the tracks...



haha. nice message.


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 354223


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

socapots said:


> umm.....
> i honestly cant remember... but 1200 a pair is jumping in my head.. or maybe its the beer. lol.
> then again that 1200 may have been for those ones that looked OG.. those thin ones.
> 
> ...


nah i thinks its the beer $1200 dollars dam its some good beer your drinking:rofl:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Yup 1200, but I think they were “limited production only 100 made"...I believe he thought we were idiots.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

well here we go.... restored power seat


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

motor is still drying


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Yup 1200, but I think they were “limited production only 100 made"...I believe he thought we were idiots.


yea but they look cool but the og one look way better that just my opinion:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> motor is still drying


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This raghouse sure has a lot of miles for a car that's "never been titled." My Waghouse has 55,xxx documented miles and I'm the third owner 

http://www.kumberamotors.com/cars.htm?l=&id=583


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Not sure if this raghouse has been posted before but this is amazing :wow: :wow:

http://www.fullsizegm.com/1975_27milecaprice.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I love the old dealers literature uffin: look closely, it says it gets 18mpg highway! I call bullshit :uh: but of coarse I got a 454 and I probably couldn't get 18mpg even if it was being towed :rofl:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

beautiful.... my second ride someday


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> beautiful.... my second ride someday


Life's short, go get it :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Life's short, go get it :thumbsup:


yea my wallet is alittle short too.... after I pay this escalade off... Ill be looking


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea my wallet is alittle short too.... after I pay this escalade off... Ill be looking


Fuck an escalade :machinegun: my Waghouse holds 9 freakin' people!!! And a raghouse holds 5 or 6!!! An escalade doesn't hold more than that does it :dunno: peer pressure peer pressure :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

holds six plus me.... gotta have a family ride


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

what type of car did you get those bucket seats from? I was thinking of using 06 or UP DTS power seats. Did you have any trouble Fabricating braces for the seats?


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

TX-Klique said:


> My car getting there little by little


What car did you get those seats out of? was it hard to fabricate braces to mount them? I was thinking about using 06 DTS seats for my Rag house......


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea my wallet is alittle short too.... after I pay this escalade off... Ill be looking


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Mrpiercings said:


> What car did you get those seats out of? was it hard to fabricate braces to mount them? I was thinking about using 06 DTS seats for my Rag house......


No its pretty easy it took us a few hours I wanted smaller seats kuz Ima make a center concel in there n the Cary ones were to big would look nice tho, there Mitsubishi seats like a 2001


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

TX-Klique said:


> No its pretty easy it took us a few hours I wanted smaller seats kuz Ima make a center concel in there n the Cary ones were to big would look nice tho, there Mitsubishi seats like a 2001


I hadn't thought about there not being enough space to have a console when using Caddy seats...... 
Here are is a Mazda seat cut down to hit in a Sedan...


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

looking good, got mine from a civic....TTT EPT


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Haha, at least 4 different people thought I was rollin with no back windows in my HOUSE tonight.. cuz they're so damn clean!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pic


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Watching Menace II Society last night, I noticed it's a 76' Caprice they hide under when they're tryin to jack the Nissan Maxima in the parking garage.. and then of course the White Raghouse with red interior on D's..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Watching Menace II Society last night, I noticed it's a 76' Caprice they hide under when they're tryin to jack the Nissan Maxima in the parking garage.. and then of course the White Raghouse with red interior on D's..


:thumbsup: white raghouse


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Haha, at least 4 different people thought I was rollin with no back windows in my HOUSE tonight.. cuz they're so damn clean!


What'd u do to your windows


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> What'd u do to your windows


Nothin, just cleaned em with Invisible Glass..


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

jaimef702 said:


> nice:thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

For sale in Florida, says it has 47,000 miles


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> For sale in Florida, says it has 47,000 miles


:thumbsup:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Anyone have fillers for a 74 impala? Need all four corners, have both middles. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:wave: Just stopping by


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

eric0425 said:


> :wave: Just stopping by


 THE RAG LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Royalty said:


> Anyone have fillers for a 74 impala? Need all four corners, have both middles. Thanks in advance.


 ck with dezzy(heart of the city) here. he might?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

jaimef702 said:


> nah i thinks its the beer $1200 dollars dam its some good beer your drinking:rofl:


lol
more like lots of beer.. not so much the good part. haha. I was pretty bored.
was up in Churchill Manitoba, Canada for a couple days. and dude.. that's far. lol. plane or train are the only ways to get there.. well unless you want to go by ship thought the ocean an shit.. 
http://g.co/maps/7qrd this place.. 



LostInSanPedro said:


> Yup 1200, but I think they were “limited production only 100 made"...I believe he thought we were idiots.


lol.. yeah. i remember there being the 2 types. the original looking ones and those fatties.. 
Cant remember which was priced where


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> THE RAG LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup::worship:


:yes:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> Haha, at least 4 different people thought I was rollin with no back windows in my HOUSE tonight.. cuz they're so damn clean!


lol.. looks good man


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> Haha, at least 4 different people thought I was rollin with no back windows in my HOUSE tonight.. cuz they're so damn clean!


 that glass house is clean, t tops too, dam. any more pics of that drop top cady back there?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

socapots said:


> lol.. yeah. i remember there being the 2 types. the original looking ones and those fatties.. Cant remember which was priced where


 I know rod stewarts buddy from imperials makes the fat ones, I think 500 a pair, not chromed.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

workin in the garage


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> ck with dezzy(heart of the city) here. he might?


I just have rear middles for all glasshouses and front corners for 75 Caprice and 76s right this second, sorry :nosad:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> THE RAG LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup::worship:


Thx homie its coming together :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> I know rod stewarts buddy from imperials makes the fat ones, I think 500 a pair, not chromed.


thats right.. the other nos style ones were 1200 then. For some reason i thought those fatties were a bit more too. But as always my memory is bad. haha. 
500 aint so bad. And the fat ones chromed look good.. not as good as the stock style (in my opinion). but definatly better then bare.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :yes:


Thx should have some updates posted soon just got the car back from interior this past week.


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

does anybody know what rear end i can put on my glasshouse so i can ride the 13x7's with my skirts?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

BigVics58 said:


> that glass house is clean, t tops too, dam. any more pics of that drop top cady back there?


Hey, thanks alot! It's gettin there.. 
Here's a pic of it in the sun>>>http://i55.tinypic.com/2cnuiih.jpg


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

623onistone said:


> does anybody know what rear end i can put on my glasshouse so i can ride the 13x7's with my skirts?


90's caprice bolts right up and works with skirts


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

please go back and read the whole topic.... the question has been answered a million times...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

623onistone said:


> does anybody know what rear end i can put on my glasshouse so i can ride the 13x7's with my skirts?


Get em! :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Found this on YouTube  oh yea

http://static.photobucket.com/playe.../Andrews76capricecoupesbc400smokeyburnout.mp4


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks...is there any minor mods or should i be able to bolt it up with no problems?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

623onistone said:


> thanks...is there any minor mods or should i be able to bolt it up with no problems?


bolts right up... but if you get a disc brake rear end u'll need a proportioning valve...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> Hey, thanks alot! It's gettin there..
> Here's a pic of it in the sun>>>http://i55.tinypic.com/2cnuiih.jpg



:thumbsup::thumbsup: love it


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Found this on YouTube  oh yea
> 
> http://static.photobucket.com/playe.../Andrews76capricecoupesbc400smokeyburnout.mp4


:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :thumbsup:


 Sup Ry!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

623onistone said:


> thanks...is there any minor mods or should i be able to bolt it up with no problems?


The drive shaft will need little mods too. But other then that its pretty strait forward.
90s caddy rear ends will work as well.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

locorider said:


> Sup Ry!


NOTHING HESS!! WHAT YOU UP TO BROTHER??:wave:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

95 Caprice rear w/ discbrakes


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

Got a set of ttops for sale I could text pics if interested


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Bolted right up











Got these chrome calipers for sale.


























Also got a 75 caprice header panel for sale


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Vayzfinest said:


> Bolted right up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

STRAY 52 said:


> Got a set of ttops for sale I could text pics if interested


i cant receive text pics.. Email me some..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> Daaaaaaayum :wow:


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> Bolted right up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I get back to the DMV I have to see this in person !!!!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks fellas.
Let me know when u in town, in gonna redo the leafing on the rear, I'm not feeling it.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Yo empire :wave: u parting out that 4dr yet?? :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

]


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

]


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Yo empire :wave: u parting out that 4dr yet?? :biggrin:


 WHATS UP DEZZY!!! NOT YET, ROLLED THAT BAD MOTHERFUCKER AROUND TODAY IN A 110 HEAT!! A/C BLOWIN!!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

CHUKO 204 said:


>


:wave: sup homie. you guys plannin for a glasshouse?? lol.. 



INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> WHATS UP DEZZY!!! NOT YET, ROLLED THAT BAD MOTHERFUCKER AROUND TODAY IN A 110 HEAT!! A/C BLOWIN!!!!


i gotta get some A/C in mine man.. gotta get to a junk yard see what parts i can scavenge. Never checked it out but id assume any chev/gm full-size had the same controls, and compressors..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Vayzfinest said:


> Thanks fellas.
> Let me know when u in town, in gonna redo the leafing on the rear, I'm not feeling it.


Its lookin real sweet man.. But your the builder. If you wanna change it. nows the time to do it. lol.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Still have work to do but here are some updated flicks..


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

eric0425 said:


> Still have work to do but here are some updated flicks..


:worship:
:worship:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

socapots said:


> Its lookin real sweet man.. But your the builder. If you wanna change it. nows the time to do it. lol.


thanks homie, im looking for a new pinstipper.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*SALE*: http://definition.bigcartel.com/


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

eric0425 said:


> Still have work to do but here are some updated flicks..


that pattern inside looks nice man. Never been a fan of anything but stock. But that looks good.. something i would like in my ride. lol.. cept in browns. haha..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Stickz said:


> *SALE*: http://definition.bigcartel.com/


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

how much for those calipers?


Vayzfinest said:


> Bolted right up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks bro


Dressed2Impress said:


> bolts right up... but if you get a disc brake rear end u'll need a proportioning valve...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> :wave: sup homie. you guys plannin for a glasshouse?? lol.. i gotta get some A/C in mine man.. gotta get to a junk yard see what parts i can scavenge. Never checked it out but id assume any chev/gm full-size had the same controls, and compressors..


:wave: I can send u one.I heard that you can convert it over to the newer style freeon with the kits they sell @ Autozone, anybody done it?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

eric0425 said:


> Still have work to do but here are some updated flicks..


Fuuuuuck, that's beautiful :wow: gotta love raghouses


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey I changed my gas gauge today! Snatched one out of a '76 Caprice since mine hadn't work the whole year and a half I've had it :uh: even after I changed the fuse and fuel sending unit...no more running out of gas all around town or guesstimating it anymore. Even tho I got pretty damn good at it :rofl: its kinda weird looking at it and not seeing "E" :biggrin: By the way, this is how much gas $25 will get you up here :machinegun:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Hey I changed my gas gauge today! Snatched one out of a '76 Caprice since mine hadn't work the whole year and a half I've had it :uh: even after I changed the fuse and fuel sending unit...no more running out of gas all around town or guesstimating it anymore. Even tho I got pretty damn good at it :rofl: its kinda weird looking at it and not seeing "E" :biggrin: By the way, this is how much gas $25 will get you up here :machinegun:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

eric0425 said:


> Still have work to do but here are some updated flicks..


 very nice good job .. who did ur interior .. its badass..


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS CC at viejitos show san jose..........


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

lupe said:


> PADRINOS CC at viejitos show san jose..........


:thumbsup: very nice!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :thumbsup: very nice!!


X2
thats real nice.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: I can send u one.I heard that you can convert it over to the newer style freeon with the kits they sell @ Autozone, anybody done it?


compressor would be a bitch to send up that far.. plus i think bullshit government regulations would cause issues. But if i cant find the controls in decent shape up here ill hit you up for sure.
Thanks man
:Cool:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Hey I changed my gas gauge today! Snatched one out of a '76 Caprice since mine hadn't work the whole year and a half I've had it :uh: even after I changed the fuse and fuel sending unit...no more running out of gas all around town or guesstimating it anymore. Even tho I got pretty damn good at it :rofl: its kinda weird looking at it and not seeing "E" :biggrin: By the way, this is how much gas $25 will get you up here :machinegun:


haha.. nice. guessing can be a bitch. lol. Found myself guessing if i was going to run outta gas the other day. Put 93 liters in it.. im guessing its only a 100L tank. lol.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

socapots said:


> compressor would be a bitch to send up that far.. plus i think bullshit government regulations would cause issues. But if i cant find the controls in decent shape up here ill hit you up for sure.
> Thanks man
> :Cool:


 i have hoses and the brackets, compressor too:naughty:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Vayzfinest said:


> :worship:
> :worship:





socapots said:


> that pattern inside looks nice man. Never been a fan of anything but stock. But that looks good.. something i would like in my ride. lol.. cept in browns. haha..





heartofthacity said:


> Fuuuuuck, that's beautiful :wow: gotta love raghouses





aztec1 said:


> very nice good job .. who did ur interior .. its badass..


[/QUOTE]


THX


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

lupe said:


> PADRINOS CC at viejitos show san jose..........



is this a stock color?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

lupe said:


> PADRINOS CC at viejitos show san jose..........


 That mother is bad


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

eric0425 said:


> Still have work to do but here are some updated flicks..


Looking good Eric :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

LostInSanPedro said:


> is this a stock color?


 marina blue thanks guys for all the compliments theres alot of badd ass glasshouses up in here :naughty: beautiful cars guys......


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> i have hoses and the brackets, compressor too:naughty:


damn you guys. lol. Now i have to get out to a yard and see what i can find.. cause if i dont find i'll be callin yall for sure. lol..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

socapots said:


> damn you guys. lol. Now i have to get out to a yard and see what i can find.. cause if i dont find i'll be callin yall for sure. lol..


 WHATEVER YOU NEED MAN, THATS WHY WE DO THIS THING!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I got a mint '76 Caprice grille, who needs it :biggrin: I got some other goodies that ill post when I wake up. I'm sleepy :420:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Stickz said:


> *SALE*: http://definition.bigcartel.com/


Too bad they only come in American sizes.  j/k


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

MikeS said:


> Too bad they only come in American sizes.  j/k


:roflmao:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MikeS said:


> Too bad they only come in American sizes.  j/k


lmao! Ya gotta be 8ft tall, 300lbs to sport one of them! :yessad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MikeS said:


> Too bad they only come in American sizes.  j/k


 I think he has em in kids sizes too :biggrin: and u know cotton shrinks too, u could always grow into it :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> lmao! Ya gotta be 8ft tall, 300lbs to sport one of them! :yessad:


yea no shit.... tall shirts are like a dress.... no ****


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

just wanted to post a couple pic. of my 1974 Caprice Classic.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

4NEWARK said:


> just wanted to post a couple pic. of my 1974 Caprice Classic.
> View attachment 356782
> 
> View attachment 356784
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea no shit.... tall shirts are like a dress.... no ****


hahaha..X2


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

4NEWARK said:


> just wanted to post a couple pic. of my 1974 Caprice Classic.
> View attachment 356782
> 
> View attachment 356784
> ...


sweet ride man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> WHATEVER YOU NEED MAN, THATS WHY WE DO THIS THING!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

lupe said:


> marina blue thanks guys for all the compliments theres alot of badd ass glasshouses up in here :naughty: beautiful cars guys......


nice, we need more pics though:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


>



FUCKING AMAZING.

why didnt they wait to bust out though?

we need some build shots of that paint...god damn


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

amazing paintjob.... murals look corny but dam sick paint


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/312831-vote-featured-ride-september-2011-a.html


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I voted for big Marc


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> I voted for big Marc


 x2


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

^^^Thanks USO!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Gangster..


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> [this is a crazy paint job. hope there are more pic. of the car when its done. :thumbsup:]


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

4NEWARK said:


> just wanted to post a couple pic. of my 1974 Caprice Classic.
> View attachment 356782
> 
> View attachment 356784
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

from the BC topic.. 
UCE had show. looked like a wicked time...
had to swipe this pic for the fest. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

BIG MARC said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/312831-vote-featured-ride-september-2011-a.html


umm.. yeah.. poll is closed already. lol..
looks like you made it though.. well deserved man.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> from the BC topic.. UCE had show. looked like a wicked time...had to swipe this pic for the fest. lol.


I WANT!!!!!!perfect in the living roomI


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey brothers ... I asked Kita to pose with this print, knowing that it would end up on here. A local Homie was doing these prints.
After we took the pic we asked the homie how much and he said $1200.00 yes twelve hundred!!!!
Kita was like 'Maan if I knew I wouldn't have fucken posed for the pic, sheeit!'


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Don't get me wrong the prints okay but I wouldn't spend that money on a mike pickel print!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam.... fuck that....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

lupe said:


> PADRINOS CC at viejitos show san jose..........


Oh yea I'm definitely jacking this pic :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

4NEWARK said:


> just wanted to post a couple pic. of my 1974 Caprice Classic.
> View attachment 356782
> View attachment 356784
> View attachment 356783


Got any bigger pics *squinting* :biggrin:


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

manu samoa said:


> Don't get me wrong the prints okay but I wouldn't spend that money on a mike pickel print!!!


Wasn't a print. It was the original bro..I spent maybe 100hrs on it.
ink, water color, oil, silver leaf and love. 

There are only 5, 9"x11" small prints made. 

I wouldn't pay that for a print either.


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

Do me a favour Samoa, and tell Kita it was the original. 
Hurts to think one may have the wrong impression of what went down. 
The man was original and so was the painting


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Hey brothers ... I asked Kita to pose with this print, knowing that it would end up on here. A local Homie was doing these prints.After we took the pic we asked the homie how much and he said $1200.00 yes twelve hundred!!!!Kita was like 'Maan if I knew I wouldn't have fucken posed for the pic, sheeit!'


baaahaaahaaahaaa!!! Does kita come with it and help u build your ride?? :dunno:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

WHATS UP GLEN GHOUSE LOOKIN GOOD


4NEWARK said:


> just wanted to post a couple pic. of my 1974 Caprice Classic.
> View attachment 356782
> 
> View attachment 356784
> ...


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

Didn't know this site was a breeding site for hate. 

been rolling GLASSHOUSE for 16 yrs. 

What's the point in spittin' fire at man's efforts to express his love of the car?

To clarify. I asked Kita and he agreed and was pumped to do it.
He complimented the work.
Samoa suggested I sell and post on this fest. I acknowledged the advice.

I didn't take it because I have no intention of getting rich of my love for the car. 
The originals( there are 2 different paintings) are 1200 framed. 
Working and being a part of the art community this actually very cheap for the level of work.

I brought my work there to add to the shows love and commitment to cars and for me glasshouses. 
Sadly they were the only thing Glasshouse at the show. 

Lowriding has always been about the love. 
This certainly isn't what I expected from mutual fans of the car.

The advice you gave me Samoa to sell on here will not be taken.
Oh those 5 prints were only 30$ each(signed, mounted and sealed) btw!

Peace 
LRZ


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Braheim it's all good Homie haha I know you gots lots of time into it but I'm just sayin .....
On the bright side , I told you it would make the glasshouse fest.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Hey brothers ... I asked Kita to pose with this print, knowing that it would end up on here. A local Homie was doing these prints.After we took the pic we asked the homie how much and he said $1200.00 yes twelve hundred!!!!Kita was like 'Maan if I knew I wouldn't have fucken posed for the pic, sheeit!'


baaahaaahaaahaaa!!! Does kita come with it and help u build your ride?? :dunno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Gangster..


:wow: uffin: now make the other pics bigger :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I know you told me $30 for the smaller print...someone else told kita 1200 for the huge framed one. I can guarantee any one on this fest or lowriding in general would not pay 1200 for that from an unknown (but talented) artist. Abel or mister cartoon maybe. I apologize if we were misinformed but that's how the story went down. You're a talented cat and this is clowning .. Not hate. 
I knew you were gonna read my posts tonight and I stand by the way it went down.


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Braheim it's all good Homie haha I know you gots lots of time into it but I'm just sayin .....On the bright side , I told you it would make the glasshouse fest.


 Lol, THAT IT DID! You could probably sell $1200 worth of prints @ $30 a pop tho :thumbsup: if the offer still stands and you're selling the big poster size ones lemme know where to send the cash :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

HERE IS ONE MORE CLEAN PIC


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> I know you told me $30 for the smaller print...someone else told kita 1200 for the huge framed one. I can guarantee any one on this fest or lowriding in general would not pay 1200 for that from an unknown (but talented) artist. Abel or mister cartoon maybe. I apologize if we were misinformed but that's how the story went down. You're a talented cat and this is clowning .. Not hate. I knew you were gonna read my posts tonight and I stand by the way it went down.


 Look at u starting trouble lo j/pl!! How are things tho homie?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Sorry if that all came out wrong.... very nice work....


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

It's like dog the bounty on here tonight... 
a lot of bad stuff is said but by the end of the episode everyone is hugging and smoking cigarettes together. 
One difference though, the Samoan guy is usually led away in handcuffs


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Dezzy I'm just chillin and ill be comin out to Portland next wknd to the USO BBQ over there...maybe we can hook up as we pass through the emerald city?


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

i though this was your username. i just set my shit up still getting use to it. thanks for the post im still getting use to it how it works.:biggrin: 

.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> It's like dog the bounty on here tonight... a lot of bad stuff is said but by the end of the episode everyone is hugging and smoking cigarettes together. One difference though, the Samoan guy is usually led away in handcuffs


Followed by the black guy (me) lol



manu samoa said:


> Dezzy I'm just chillin and ill be comin out to Portland next wknd to the USO BBQ over there...maybe we can hook up as we pass through the emerald city?


Lets do it  if u need some parts too shoot me your list so I can have it ready. I'm gonna try t roll down there too :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a few pairs of skirt hardware


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I got some more hard to find goodies on my parts page, don't wanna hog up the fest :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I got some more hard to find goodies on my parts page, don't wanna hog up the fest :biggrin:


HOGGERS GONNA HOG!!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Braaheim said:


> Didn't know this site was a breeding site for hate.
> 
> been rolling GLASSHOUSE for 16 yrs.
> 
> ...


i have not read any replies to this. But i dont think anyone is hating man..
You yourself said 1200 for a print would be crazy.. 

1200 for a real piece seems like a right price for me. Shit i had a guy come to my house trying to sell me an arial shot of it for 1300 framed.. Sure he had to do a fly by to take the pic.. But damn man.. 1300??

personally if i had the cash id spend 1200 on it.. I also personally think you will have a hard time trying to find someone to buy it on this site.

This topic really is a place of love. just so you know...
Unless you come in here with shower stall speaker covers, or asking a question that has been answered a million time before. lol.

in the end. Wicked picture, and painting man. keep doing what your doing.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> HOGGERS GONNA HOG!!!!


 :rofl:


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

SOCAPOTS thank you.

I wasn't going to come back to this site, but I was made aware of your message.

In response I'll say that I never posted my paintings in this fest. In fact my favourite one isn't even on the net. I am somewhat thankful now in light of the the interpretation some had of my sharing my work.

I have had these pieces completed for well over a year. Some lowriders who helped me with the references and encouragement sparked in me the interest to share the works.

I saw it as when one brings their car they had dreamed up and worked on, to show to those of us who would appreciate such things. My paintings are the same thing to me. Show the appreciation and time one can do for the love of the car.

My paintings were in my hands and I simply put them down because they were heavy and I saw some of my good old friends who had rolled next to me in my glasshouse 16yrs ago and throughout. (Myles USO, Ken, Tim....).
There were no prices, no tags. Same way a guy shows his car. Rolls up and parks.

The question immediately was, how much. Not what was used?. How long did they take? Just prices.
To sell something you worked on for so long is hard. Just like a car. There is a price most times.
I said a price, but after some thought 10$/hr isn't worth selling my painting. I did make a scan and made copies of the one(5).

I joined this site long before I started these paintings and never posted them once they were done a year ago. I was just sharing my input into the community at that time. A passion I have for my car.

The original painting means so much to me. To have the OG hold it meant something big to me. In no way had I intended to create a buzz around the painting because he posed withit. Certainly no to make a sale easier. 

I did go there to show those who may not have known I can paint a car and would dial in a custom. I have some old school rollers already stoked on their own custom painting. 

My paintings will not be sold. Here or elsewhere. Maybe a print or two. Most likely though, I will give the remaining prints away to a selected few lowriders I know out here who helped me along the way. I feel better about it that way. 

Samoa suggested I sell them on here, but as I can see that isn't going to be the case. Nor do I care to proceed further here.

It's about the car and the love. 
Not the money.

I love GlassHouses and always will. Fest or no Fest. 

Roll Strong
LRZ


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Braaheim said:


> Didn't know this site was a breeding site for hate.
> 
> been rolling GLASSHOUSE for 16 yrs.
> 
> ...


30 a prints fair, and nobody's hating man. the prints cool...this is just a problem with the art community that happens all too often it seems(ive got friends who paint, but i guess it applies to anybody who does custom work)
you have artists who want top dollar and patrons who dont know the value of something and you end up with a bunch of struggling artists selling paintings at a show for thousands and nobody in the audience is there with more than a hundred in their pockets.
or in the painter's/upholsterer's/fabricator's case, everyone wants a trophy, but they wanna lowball you for your 100 hours of labor.

keep it up man, and the fest has love, i think you just got off on the wrong foot.


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> 30 a prints fair, and nobody's hating man. the prints cool...this is just a problem with the art community that happens all too often it seems(ive got friends who paint, but i guess it applies to anybody who does custom work)
> you have artists who want top dollar and patrons who dont know the value of something and you end up with a bunch of struggling artists selling paintings at a show for thousands and nobody in the audience is there with more than a hundred in their pockets.
> or in the painter's/upholsterer's/fabricator's case, everyone wants a trophy, but they wanna lowball you for your 100 hours of labor.
> 
> keep it up man, and the fest has love, i think you just got off on the wrong foot.


Thnx.

That may be a true interpretation of how it all works, written down clearly.

One


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Braaheim said:


> Didn't know this site was a breeding site for hate.
> 
> been rolling GLASSHOUSE for 16 yrs.
> 
> ...


 hey brother i think this thing got blown waaay out of context imo. the glasshouse fest is for ALL the cats that love the glasshouses. i know personally what it takes to paint an original piece,as i have several friends in the art world and i have had pieces done for me in the past and the amount of labor,time,effort,and material that goes into the work is mind boggling. your work that kita is holding is BEAUTIFUL and i would love to be able to afford it for my home as im sure many other brothers here in the fest would too. i think that lost in san pedro and socapots hit it on the head in the replies they posted, no hate just keeping it on the straight.
and the fellas were just trying to give you the 411 on how it may be perceived,again not hating just fyi.

that being said, i hope you continue to be a brother in the fest and stay here in our "house" as we all try to take care of each other as best we can with information,parts,and FRIENDSHIP that only the true lovers of these cars can understand!! i also hope that one day in the near future i can get with you to buy that piece kita is holding as i think its BEAUTIFUL and i would love to have it hanging in my home, or anywhere for that matter!! and your right about the love, its ALL about the love of the GLASSHOUSE!!

YOU CAN ROLL WITH ME IN MINE ANYTIME YOU ARE IN NEVADA!!!( ITS NOT AS NICE AS THE ONE YOU PAINTED BUT ITS A GLASSHOUSE!!)

BIG RY


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

2 other rules of this thread
Do not ask which rear end will work for skirts
Do not ask $1400 for your ( nicely home made) side window trim


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a question what rear end will fit my car I mean do I have to chopp it or swap it LoL


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

manu samoa said:


> 2 other rules of this thread
> Do not ask which rear end will work for skirts
> Do not ask $1400 for your ( nicely home made) side window trim


:roflmao:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> 2 other rules of this thread
> Do not ask which rear end will work for skirts
> Do not ask $1400 for your ( nicely home made) side window trim


lol.. and that aint no joke. lol..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Followed by the black guy (me) lol


umm.. i think that would make you first no?? 
lol
Just playin man. haha..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Braaheim said:


> SOCAPOTS thank you.
> 
> I wasn't going to come back to this site, but I was made aware of your message.
> 
> ...


no prob man.. i got this think where i say it like it is.. lol. sometimes it dont work out so well. haha..

Im glad you came back around. This really is a good place, with good people..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> umm.. i think that would make you first no?? lolJust playin man. haha..


uffin: :biggrin: I'm going to jail, who's coming with me lol!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

our next picnic we gonna sit around the firepit ...... roast marshmallows and sing "puff the magic dragon"


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> our next picnic we gonna sit around the firepit ...... roast marshmallows and sing "puff the magic dragon"


:shocked:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> uffin: :biggrin: I'm going to jail, who's coming with me lol!!


 ill put some $ on yo books!!


----------



## DJMANDO (Jan 12, 2009)

SO.......WHAT REAR END CAN I USED FOR MY 74 SO IT WILL FREE THE SKIRTS?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> ill put some $ on yo books!!


and send some astro-glide, and top ramin


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> our next picnic we gonna sit around the firepit ...... roast marshmallows and sing "puff the magic dragon"


If i behave can we make S'mores


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> and send some astro-glide, and top ramin


I just got done eating some :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> If i behave can we make S'mores


That's a big "if" :rofl:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> If i behave can we make S'mores


 only if you finish your dinner..... and don't run when I light the blunt.... again


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Like a BOSS...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

even the 'ol lady is like.....that's right.....great pic


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Man, ever since the Glasshouse hit the streets I've been gettin props nonstop! Even people who don't know what kind of car it is still dig it.. The main inquiry is about the T-tops.. even my ol' juiced,flaked,kandied,patterned Bigbody lac didn't receive this much love..
It's cuz these cars have MUTHA-FUCKIN STYLE!!! :boink: Nothin like ridin' in a Glasshouse...:420:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

goddam right brother...... I used to get 'thumbsup' everywhere I went.... catch people taking pics of my house in parking lots when I went to the store....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Man, ever since the Glasshouse hit the streets I've been gettin props nonstop! Even people who don't know what kind of car it is still dig it.. The main inquiry is about the T-tops.. even my ol' juiced,flaked,kandied,patterned Bigbody lac didn't receive this much love..It's cuz these cars have MUTHA-FUCKIN STYLE!!! :boink: Nothin like ridin' in a Glasshouse...:420:


Hell yea I be feeling like I'm a rock star or an alien or something :cheesy: just today I was driving my '74 and stopped in a chevron to grab some gas and when I came back there was this old black guy checking it out. He kept saying how clean it was and how you don't see them around anymore. When I told him I had a few more and showed him pics of the raghouse he tried to but it on the spot :rofl: then he said "take my number down if u come across another one." I told him there was no need to give me his number because if I come across another convertible I'm keeping it too :biggrin:


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> hey brother i think this thing got blown waaay out of context imo. the glasshouse fest is for ALL the cats that love the glasshouses. i know personally what it takes to paint an original piece,as i have several friends in the art world and i have had pieces done for me in the past and the amount of labor,time,effort,and material that goes into the work is mind boggling. your work that kita is holding is BEAUTIFUL and i would love to be able to afford it for my home as im sure many other brothers here in the fest would too. i think that lost in san pedro and socapots hit it on the head in the replies they posted, no hate just keeping it on the straight.
> and the fellas were just trying to give you the 411 on how it may be perceived,again not hating just fyi.
> 
> that being said, i hope you continue to be a brother in the fest and stay here in our "house" as we all try to take care of each other as best we can with information,parts,and FRIENDSHIP that only the true lovers of these cars can understand!! i also hope that one day in the near future i can get with you to buy that piece kita is holding as i think its BEAUTIFUL and i would love to have it hanging in my home, or anywhere for that matter!! and your right about the love, its ALL about the love of the GLASSHOUSE!!
> ...


BIG RY, I'm touched man.

Thank you


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

When I bought the raghouse a few months ago it was sitting up in the boat port (in a rich ass neighborhood) so I had to coast it out and down their driveway since the battery was dead and the fuel pump went out. I parked it on the side of the street and went to grab the broom and a rag to make it look like we just got done driving it so AAA would pick it up :naughty: anyways, when I was digging thru the boat shed for the broom I kept hearing the sounds of brakes and cars slowing down. I poked my head out of the boat port and looked in amazement as EVERY SINGLE CAR THAT PASSED slowed down to look at it!! I mean people in brand new Mercedes, Lexus suv's, Jags u name it! :wow: they were all wideyed... people would be in mid sentence and would just go blank!! I just started laughing at this attention whore I had just bought :biggrin: this old white lady in a brand new big body Mercedes with the paper tags, slowed down when I was wiping off the wheels and asked me if it was my car. I turned around, grinning like the joker, and said "why yes it is :biggrin: I just bought it" she gave me the freakin :thumbsup: and drove off!! I felt like scarface must've felt: "I made it ma!! Top of the world!!" :rofl:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Braaheim said:


> Didn't know this site was a breeding site for hate.
> 
> been rolling GLASSHOUSE for 16 yrs.
> 
> ...


I think that $1200 is cheap for a original painting made by a skilled artist (wich I can tell that you are). 

Some people think that they only pay for the canvas, colors and the time that it took to make it. 
Not thinking about how the artist was able to make a beautiful painting like that in the first place, he certainly didnt wake up one day and found out that he could paint...
It takes a lifetime of work, hard work to come up to a level where youre able paint something like that.

People spend countless $ on their cars, why not spend a little to get a clean painting of their car to hang on the wall at home?

A regular print for $30 is too cheap, if you got any prints left please hit me up cause I want one.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Braaheim said:


> There is no mistaken the intention of this post. If it's not meant to be exceedingly damaging, then it is simply ignorant, hurtful jibberish. Meant for amusement apparently.Problem is, I never saw this man ever roll a GlassHouse. Nor do I have an answer as to why he would suggest I go to this website and sell them, only to make posts like this.I can't be certain of the intent, but I suppose that's the definition of "clowning"?I'd like to thank him though as i have been exposed to some of the cool cats on the bitch..Thank you brothers.. I may even show the other painting oneday..LRZ


Moving on... Ay are u gonna be selling poster size prints?? If so whats the ticket. Pm me the price :biggrin:


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

Wizzard said:


> I think that $1200 is cheap for a original painting made by a skilled artist (wich I can tell that you are).
> 
> Some people think that they only pay for the canvas, colors and the time that it took to make it.
> Not thinking about how the artist was able to make a beautiful painting like that in the first place, he certainly didnt wake up one day and found out that he could paint...
> ...



I have set aside those prints already to the fam out here.
Pm me though. 
Thank you


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> When I bought the raghouse a few months ago it was sitting up in the boat port (in a rich ass neighborhood) so I had to coast it out and down their driveway since the battery was dead and the fuel pump went out. I parked it on the side of the street and went to grab the broom and a rag to make it look like we just got done driving it so AAA would pick it up :naughty: anyways, when I was digging thru the boat shed for the broom I kept hearing the sounds of brakes and cars slowing down. I poked my head out of the boat port and looked in amazement as EVERY SINGLE CAR THAT PASSED slowed down to look at it!! I mean people in brand new Mercedes, Lexus suv's, Jags u name it! :wow: they were all wideyed... people would be in mid sentence and would just go blank!! I just started laughing at this attention whore I had just bought :biggrin: this old white lady in a brand new big body Mercedes with the paper tags, slowed down when I was wiping off the wheels and asked me if it was my car. I turned around, grinning like the joker, and said "why yes it is :biggrin: I just bought it" she gave me the freakin :thumbsup: and drove off!! I felt like scarface must've felt: "I made it ma!! Top of the world!!" :rofl:


Wicked story.. What year is it? 75 Caprice?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Braaheim said:


> Wicked story.. What year is it? 75 Caprice?


Yessir  post some pics of yours :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> goddam right brother...... I used to get 'thumbsup' everywhere I went.... catch people taking pics of my house in parking lots when I went to the store....


:biggrin: THe lady working the gas station came out to take a few pics while I was pumping gas yesterday mornin..
I just like rollin and catching the reflection in storefront windows or the side of those big chrome tanker trucks on the interstate..or, in the reflection of a shiny black car in front of me, or looking over yer shoulder at it while walking in the store instead of watching where your going..lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> :biggrin: THe lady working the gas station came out to take a few pics while I was pumping gas yesterday mornin..I just like rollin and catching the reflection in storefront windows or the side of those big chrome tanker trucks on the interstate..or, in the reflection of a shiny black car in front of me, or looking over yer shoulder at it while walking in the store instead of watching where your going..lol


I thought I was the only one conceited enough to do EACH AND EVERY ONE OF THOSE THINGS :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> I thought I was the only one conceited enough to do EACH AND EVERY ONE OF THOSE THINGS :biggrin:


 Man what a relief..I was thinking the same thing!I'm always hoping my neighbors aren't looking out the window catching being a wierdo haha


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

DJMANDO said:


> SO.......WHAT REAR END CAN I USED FOR MY 74 SO IT WILL FREE THE SKIRTS?


:roflmao:
:nicoderm:
you shittin right??


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

eric0425 said:


> Still have work to do but here are some updated flicks..


Did you glass the lower door panel or just sand it , prime and paint?


----------



## green (Mar 10, 2007)

has anybody tried the quater panels from classic industires?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

I can relate to evrything on this page!
And I will also take a copy of that painting, its badass! Let me know if you got any left


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I thought I was the only one conceited enough to do EACH AND EVERY ONE OF THOSE THINGS :biggrin:


:nono: we all guilty of that shit!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> :biggrin: THe lady working the gas station came out to take a few pics while I was pumping gas yesterday mornin..
> I just like rollin and catching the reflection in storefront windows or the side of those big chrome tanker trucks on the interstate..or, in the reflection of a shiny black car in front of me, or looking over yer shoulder at it while walking in the store instead of watching where your going..lol


 i was at starbucks in my 74 and these people from england were outside taking pictures of it when i came out. the guy was asking me is this your caprice? he said man you dont see em like this anymore, real american steel!! i was like yuuup, thats right!! he had his wife and kids standing next to it snappin shots!!! people do love these big ol sleds!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey braheim no Worries bro....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> i was at starbucks in my 74 and these people from england were outside taking pictures of it when i came out. the guy was asking me is this your caprice? he said man you dont see em like this anymore, real american steel!! i was like yuuup, thats right!! he had his wife and kids standing next to it snappin shots!!! people do love these big ol sleds!!!:thumbsup:


We're infecting them one glasshouse @ a time :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Man what a relief..I was thinking the same thing!I'm always hoping my neighbors aren't looking out the window catching being a wierdo haha


Ha! You think your neighbors think you're a weirdo, talk to mine!! :rofl: they ask me why I bought doubles of the same cars, I just say "they are the same years but with different colors and options, so they're actually completely different if you think about it :biggrin:" works for me


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

(O_O)


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

€8^(|).....d'oh!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> I have a question what rear end will fit my car I mean do I have to chopp it or swap it LoL


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Front bumper guard for 74 impala/Caprice and 75 Impalas. Nice  $65 shipped USA.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Mrpiercings said:


> Did you glass the lower door panel or just sand it , prime and paint?


PM Sent


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> When I bought the raghouse a few months ago it was sitting up in the boat port (in a rich ass neighborhood) so I had to coast it out and down their driveway since the battery was dead and the fuel pump went out. I parked it on the side of the street and went to grab the broom and a rag to make it look like we just got done driving it so AAA would pick it up :naughty: anyways, when I was digging thru the boat shed for the broom I kept hearing the sounds of brakes and cars slowing down. I poked my head out of the boat port and looked in amazement as EVERY SINGLE CAR THAT PASSED slowed down to look at it!! I mean people in brand new Mercedes, Lexus suv's, Jags u name it! :wow: they were all wideyed... people would be in mid sentence and would just go blank!! I just started laughing at this attention whore I had just bought :biggrin: this old white lady in a brand new big body Mercedes with the paper tags, slowed down when I was wiping off the wheels and asked me if it was my car. I turned around, grinning like the joker, and said "why yes it is :biggrin: I just bought it" she gave me the freakin :thumbsup: and drove off!! I felt like scarface must've felt: "I made it ma!! Top of the world!!" :rofl:


What up Dezzy looking good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Eastcoast checking in!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

eric0425 said:


> What up Dezzy looking good homie:thumbsup:


Thanks homie :biggrin: just tryna get like you!! Lemme know if that master piece needs anything :thumbsup:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

removing the cruise control..trash doesnt work... how long of a speedometer cable do i need?
3 sizes on oreilly's web site..63 inch 61 and a 56 all say with out cruise control?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

get the middle one and make sure you can return or exchange.. if its to short or long you know which way to go...
not sure why they would have different lengths.. 

and for anyone looking for a 74. Looks pretty solid from the pics.. But no motor or trans... But shit only 1500
http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...vrolet-Impala-Custom-Coupe-W0QQAdIdZ308921482


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

yea thanks...


and heartofthecity..dezzy is it?

dual hump xmember...u have another?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> yea thanks...and heartofthecity..dezzy is it?dual hump xmember...u have another?


DEZZY-->he is I and I am him :biggrin: I got one ready for ya, when and where do u want it :thumbsup: u got tha number? Pm me


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> Eastcoast checking in!


:wave: still need those dust shields? I haven't forgot, just been swamped


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> DEZZY-->he is I and I am him :biggrin: I got one ready for ya, when and where do u want it :thumbsup: u got tha number? Pm me


pm on the way...ticket on it..sand blasted and painted..lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> removing the cruise control..trash doesnt work... how long of a speedometer cable do i need?3 sizes on oreilly's web site..63 inch 61 and a 56 all say with out cruise control?


I'll measure mine.... it's somewhere in the garage hanging


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Man too much writing, less writing and more pictures (TTT) ^.^ O.O U_U


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Man too much writing, less writing and more pictures (TTT) ^.^ O.O U_U


:yes:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Man too much writing, less writing and more pictures (TTT) ^.^ O.O U_U












what ever happen to it?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> what ever happen to it?


:wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> what ever happen to it?


I LIKE THIS ONE! IMPALA LANDAU


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: :wow:


exactly!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

socapots said:


> get the middle one and make sure you can return or exchange.. if its to short or long you know which way to go...
> not sure why they would have different lengths..
> 
> and for anyone looking for a 74. Looks pretty solid from the pics.. But no motor or trans... But shit only 1500
> http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...vrolet-Impala-Custom-Coupe-W0QQAdIdZ308921482


i know a 74 caprice with motor ,trans and runs great for 2800!!:naughty:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> what ever happen to it?


it was stripped down to bare metal.... and sold


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> i know a 74 caprice with motor ,trans and runs great for 2800!!


shit thats even better. 
I keep forgetting i picked up my 76 for 1500.. did have a sticky carb.. ended up swapping it out for a 4 bbl.:naughty:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> it was stripped down to bare metal.... and sold


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> it was stripped down to bare metal.... and sold


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmnnnn


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:worship:







1974impala2dr020809.jpg (80.7 KB)


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmnnnn


let me rephrase that....it was stripped.... in preparation of a fully candied DannyD paintjob....


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Man too much writing, less writing and more pictures (TTT) ^.^ O.O U_U


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

jaimef702 said:


> :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice that's how my 74' looked when I bought.... only faded as fuck


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> let me rephrase that....it was stripped.... in preparation of a fully candied DannyD paintjob....


yeah I remember him saying he wouldn't use repro bumper fillers under a Danny D paint job..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Came across this at a crafts store called Hobby Lobby. also a 79 camaro with t-tops gona see what I can do with building the glasshouse with some t-tops


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I got alot of really nice parts from that 76 landau.... door handles, locks, ash trays, stupid little things you wouldn't think about... but look brand new... plus a surplus of his nos parts...so at the very least(since he unfortunately didn't build that beautiful glasshouse) the parts were passed along to someone who appreciates what he saved


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> what ever happen to it?


fat side mouldings...but 74 or 75 tail lights?
what was this?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> let me rephrase that....it was stripped.... in preparation of a fully candied DannyD paintjob....


DDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> yeah I remember him saying he wouldn't use repro bumper fillers under a Danny D paint job..


OG is definitely the way to go


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> I got alot of really nice parts from that 76 landau.... door handles, locks, ash trays, stupid little things you wouldn't think about... but look brand new... plus a surplus of his nos parts...so at the very least(since he unfortunately didn't build that beautiful glasshouse) the parts were passed along to someone who appreciates what he saved


i cant find the pics i had saved of the tear down/ strip down
i remember he had most of us thinkn wtf..lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Was the interior and car as nice as it looks? If so, y not just freshen up and keep it og


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> Was the interior and car as nice as it looks? If so, y not just freshen up and keep it og


if i remember correct it was under 40k miles..i could be wrong tho..
im goin to look for those pics..i think i may have one where it was sittin on spokes


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> removing the cruise control..trash doesnt work... how long of a speedometer cable do i need?
> 3 sizes on oreilly's web site..63 inch 61 and a 56 all say with out cruise control?





socapots said:


> get the middle one and make sure you can return or exchange.. if its to short or long you know which way to go...
> not sure why they would have different lengths..
> 
> and for anyone looking for a 74. Looks pretty solid from the pics.. But no motor or trans... But shit only 1500
> http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...vrolet-Impala-Custom-Coupe-W0QQAdIdZ308921482





harborareaPhil said:


> I'll measure mine.... it's somewhere in the garage hanging





..?[/QUOTE said:


> for future reffrence..the 61 inch worked perfect..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

haha..
good to know man..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sorry was searching my garage saying what the did I do with the speedo cable.... just found it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> if i remember correct it was under 40k miles..i could be wrong tho..im goin to look for those pics..i think i may have one where it was sittin on spokes


yea it was a museum car.... clean as fuck


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea it was a museum car.... clean as fuck


:naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea it was a museum car.... clean as fuck


Smh :nosad: I would've kept it as a survivor and/or bought a "project" personally


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea.... and he was gonna go all crazy.... sick ass motor... paint....and he does sick old school hydros.... I got a pic somewhere with 72 spoke daytons and 520's.... he'll be back one day.... building one... shit it's tatted on his arm.... he's a fiend.... just strayed


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

another homie that needs to stop by too....gonna email him


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> another homie that needs to stop by too....gonna email him


:yes: definitely


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> another homie that needs to stop by too....gonna email him


:run::run::run:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> another homie that needs to stop by too....gonna email him


Oh my..


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> another homie that needs to stop by too....gonna email him


 That's a clean ride, Im diggin' the side pipes...anyone know where could I find some of those


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130570583378+&viewitem=#v4-40


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130570583378+&viewitem=#v4-40


:naughty: I want that!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :naughty: I want that!


HORDERS GONNA HORD!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

does anybody need a driveshaft?
needs the cv joints rebuilt/replaced, but its free down in san diego.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> That's a clean ride, Im diggin' the side pipes...anyone know where could I find some of those


X2.. always loved the side pipes.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea maiden's ride has that perfect look


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> another homie that needs to stop by too....gonna email him


 LoL we where talking about you last night Phil. He said he's going to stop by the fest but sadly his House has been tucked away and has not seen the light of day for awhile  I keep bugging him though


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea maiden's ride has that perfect look


:yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> HORDERS GONNA HORD!!!!:roflmao:


:biggrin: you're one to talk, mr. Three '74 Caprices!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

To everybody building a glasshouse or raghouse... :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :biggrin: you're one to talk, mr. Three '74 Caprices!!


 :shh:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1976 Impala on Cl Portland for $3000!! Been on the for a couple monthshttp://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/2576279955.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :shh:


:rofl: "I ain't gonna tell anybody else, Smokey"


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Found this pic on another topic. 








Eric's Raghouse ~STYLISTICS I.E.~


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Found this pic on another topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: I wanna bite the quarter panel lol


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Can some give me some tips on removing the doors on my raghouse? When I get back to the states I'm going to attempt to paint it myself and I want to do it right the first time, so removing the doors is a must. this will be only my second attempt at painting a car..... Thanks for the help


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

get help if you can.. they aint gonna be light.. lol
Or maybe some milk crates under the end so it dont got far to go.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup: I wanna bite the quarter panel lol


Thx Dezzy


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Found this pic on another topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I likes..... look's good without skirts too....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> LoL we where talking about you last night Phil. He said he's going to stop by the fest but sadly his House has been tucked away and has not seen the light of day for awhile  I keep bugging him though


:what:...... hope nothing bad!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Found this pic on another topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice wheels playboy


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Mrpiercings said:


> Can some give me some tips on removing the doors on my raghouse? When I get back to the states I'm going to attempt to paint it myself and I want to do it right the first time, so removing the doors is a must. this will be only my second attempt at painting a car..... Thanks for the help


Before unbolting anything, use a razor to make some scribe marks around the hinges.. both on the door and the jamb.. this is to help with realignment, you can still see them a lil after paint and clearcoat.. that way your not fucking around trying to align the door the way you had it for 3 hours.. just bolt it up, slam the door, bam-boom! shuts exactly the same as before, lined up perfectly!

Yeah the doors weigh a million pounds.. put a sweatshirt or padding on top of a jack, and use that as support when unbolting.. I'm used to doing everything by myself, shit I even heaved the trunk lid onto my shoulder, crawled into the trunk and bolted it up by myself (without scratching anything), and it shut perfect the first time cuz I realigned using the bite marks in the hinges from the trunk bolt washers..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Before unbolting anything, use a razor to make some scribe marks around the hinges.. both on the door and the jamb.. this is to help with realignment, you can still see them a lil after paint and clearcoat.. that way your not fucking around trying to align the door the way you had it for 3 hours.. just bolt it up, slam the door, bam-boom! shuts exactly the same as before, lined up perfectly!Yeah the doors weigh a million pounds.. put a sweatshirt or padding on top of a jack, and use that as support when unbolting.. I'm used to doing everything by myself, shit I even heaved the trunk lid onto my shoulder, crawled into the trunk and bolted it up by myself (without scratching anything), and it shut perfect the first time cuz I realigned using the bite marks in the hinges from the trunk bolt washers..


:thumbsup: genius!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> Before unbolting anything, use a razor to make some scribe marks around the hinges.. both on the door and the jamb.. this is to help with realignment, you can still see them a lil after paint and clearcoat.. that way your not fucking around trying to align the door the way you had it for 3 hours.. just bolt it up, slam the door, bam-boom! shuts exactly the same as before, lined up perfectly!
> 
> Yeah the doors weigh a million pounds.. put a sweatshirt or padding on top of a jack, and use that as support when unbolting.. I'm used to doing everything by myself, shit I even heaved the trunk lid onto my shoulder, crawled into the trunk and bolted it up by myself (without scratching anything), and it shut perfect the first time cuz I realigned using the bite marks in the hinges from the trunk bolt washers..


good thinkings man.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay is there a way to pull a dash pad without pulling the front window??? :dunno: I can't ever get the screws closest to the window cuz the damn window is in the way.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Ay is there a way to pull a dash pad without pulling the front window??? :dunno: I can't ever get the screws closest to the window cuz the damn window is in the way.


In tight quarters like that I use a small phillips or whatever bit it is, and turn it with either a 1/4" wrench or ratchet or ratchet wrench..
I had to do the same for the speaker grilles on my s-10s dash with a torx bit..


edit* (when painting) I also forgot to say I scribe around the striker in the doorjamb.. I would also chrome the striker and hinge bolts, on anything other than a street car..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

just use a removable phillips tip and turn it with your fingers


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> just use a removable phillips tip and turn it with your fingers


:thumbsup:Yeah, my dash has been out so long.. I don't remember it being any trouble to remove..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

one of these tips


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> :what:...... hope nothing bad!


 Nope he just tucked her away for another sunny day. Drives me nuts I really dig his ride and to know it's ten mins away from my house just "marinating" drives me nuts lol.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> fat side mouldings...but 74 or 75 tail lights?
> what was this?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> one of these tips


Mines like a 1/4 screw not a Phillips and its been impossible to get a wratchet in there. Ill take a pic tomorrow....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


>


:wow: that's crispy


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Mines like a 1/4 screw not a Phillips and its been impossible to get a wratchet in there. Ill take a pic tomorrow....


if I take the tip off... viola' a mini 1/4 rachet


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> if I take the tip off... viola' a mini 1/4 rachet


Hmm....ill check in the morning, I'm sleepy lol


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> Before unbolting anything, use a razor to make some scribe marks around the hinges.. both on the door and the jamb.. this is to help with realignment, you can still see them a lil after paint and clearcoat.. that way your not fucking around trying to align the door the way you had it for 3 hours.. just bolt it up, slam the door, bam-boom! shuts exactly the same as before, lined up perfectly!
> 
> Yeah the doors weigh a million pounds.. put a sweatshirt or padding on top of a jack, and use that as support when unbolting.. I'm used to doing everything by myself, shit I even heaved the trunk lid onto my shoulder, crawled into the trunk and bolted it up by myself (without scratching anything), and it shut perfect the first time cuz I realigned using the bite marks in the hinges from the trunk bolt washers..


Those tips are money..... Can't wait to jump on this in Nov-Dec


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> one of these tips


tool time!!!


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

Date for the Fest?
Who is going?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> I thought I was the only one conceited enough to do EACH AND EVERY ONE OF THOSE THINGS :biggrin:


hahahahahaha.. caught myself earlier checkin out the Supremes choppin in the storefront windows cuz the sun was hittin just right! 
After I got done laughing at myself, some lady pulls up next to me at the stop sign to flag me down.. said shes from the newspaper and is interested in doing a story on the House.. Said "those body lines on the side just seem to go on forever" and "these cars are the cutting edge of classics"! :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

phatjoe0615 said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


found this in the minnisota topic.. or minniapolis.. whatever it is.

holy fuck and i just noticed the "78 glasshouse" hahaha.:thumbsdown:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> hahahahahaha.. caught myself earlier checkin out the Supremes choppin in the storefront windows cuz the sun was hittin just right!
> After I got done laughing at myself, some lady pulls up next to me at the stop sign to flag me down.. said shes from the newspaper and is interested in doing a story on the House.. Said "those body lines on the side just seem to go on forever" and "these cars are the cutting edge of classics"! :biggrin:


lol
nice


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> if I take the tip off... viola' a mini 1/4 rachet


extension on a bendi 1/4 inch ratchet??


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


>


Tahts a nice ride man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> one of these tips


Nice kicks man,


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> hahahahahaha.. caught myself earlier checkin out the Supremes choppin in the storefront windows cuz the sun was hittin just right! After I got done laughing at myself, some lady pulls up next to me at the stop sign to flag me down.. said shes from the newspaper and is interested in doing a story on the House.. Said "those body lines on the side just seem to go on forever" and "these cars are the cutting edge of classics"! :biggrin:


Whooohooo!! We're famous! :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

The homie dressed2impress came thru to pick up some goodies  beautiful car man :wow:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> I likes..... look's good without skirts too....





408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Nice wheels playboy


Thx:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> The homie dressed2impress came thru to pick up some goodies  beautiful car man :wow:


HE JUST CAME BY TO SEE THE WAGHOUSE!!!:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

socapots said:


> Nice kicks man,


PIMP!!!:shocked:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> The homie dressed2impress came thru to pick up some goodies  beautiful car man :wow:


nice..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Ay is there a way to pull a dash pad without pulling the front window??? :dunno: I can't ever get the screws closest to the window cuz the damn window is in the way.


These are the screws I'm talking about


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> These are the screws I'm talking about


:wow:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> i cant find the pics i had saved of the tear down/ strip down
> i remember he had most of us thinkn wtf..lol


and no one said anything...........didn't wanna piss off the overlords of layitlow.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> These are the screws I'm talking about


You said they are 1/4" right? Use a small 1/4" socket clamped in a small visegrip to turn em loose..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> You said they are 1/4" right? Use a small 1/4" socket clamped in a small visegrip to turn em loose..


Sorry pic sucked, I'm gonna run to Autozone tomorrow


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

elcoshiloco said:


> and no one said anything...........didn't wanna piss off the overlords of layitlow.


lol... I told him.... I told him.... but thats what he wanted to do... even tried to trade my 76' and cash.... but he wanted a clean solid metal slate to candy.... sucks he never built it... with the stockpile of parts that fucker would of been badass!!! even the stock motor I wanted badly...since he wasn't gonna use it either.... oh well...


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's A pic of my glasshouse rolling


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


> Here's A pic of my glasshouse rolling


niiiiiice!!:h5:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> lol... I told him.... I told him.... but thats what he wanted to do... even tried to trade my 76' and cash.... but he wanted a clean solid metal slate to candy.... sucks he never built it... with the stockpile of parts that fucker would of been badass!!! even the stock motor I wanted badly...since he wasn't gonna use it either.... oh well...


Dayuuuum that sucks!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


> Here's A pic of my glasshouse rolling


 Dope!! :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave: sup homie! How's the '74? I have some more '74 Impala parts coming this week and next. Taillights, front corner marked lights, etc...lemme know if u need some more goodies :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


> Here's A pic of my glasshouse rolling


THose fat white walls? I like that look. Cant say i remember seeing a glass on them before.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


>


any pics of whats in the avitar?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> niiiiiice!!:h5:


 x2 


dlinehustler said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

A little something for the haters


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice^ real nice, chops


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> A little something for the haters


Post some pics of your rags :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> A little something for the haters


:roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


> Here's A pic of my glasshouse rolling


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> another homie that needs to stop by too....gonna email him


Sick ride


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

socapots said:


> any pics of whats in the avitar?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm looking for some door weather strip. I got the roof rail, just need the door (both).


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody think these would look good on a G-House???


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Johnny562 said:


> I'm looking for some door weather strip. I got the roof rail, just need the door (both).


http://www.soffseal.com/store/main.aspx?p=itemdetail&item=2512


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> View attachment 359978
> View attachment 359979


LOL.. oh yeah.. .i think every time i see you post in here i say the same thing.. and get the same pics. haha.. And every time i think damn thats sweet.. haha. Nice work with it.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Johnny562 said:


> Anybody think these would look good on a G-House???


Reminds me of a ford mirror for some reason.. so i'll say no way man!! haha


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

those are more 71-73 style.... but look fine if your just putting a drivers side one... shit I got a real nice one in my garage


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> A little something for the haters


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

305MALIBU said:


>


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

BLUE OWL said:


> nice:thumbsup:


X2


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

socapots said:


> Reminds me of a ford mirror for some reason.. so i'll say no way man!! haha


Early 70's Chevy.




harborareaPhil said:


> those are more 71-73 style.... but look fine if your just putting a drivers side one... shit I got a real nice one in my garage


You are correct, sir!

Thinking of getting a pair.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> http://www.soffseal.com/store/main.aspx?p=itemdetail&item=2512


Thanks, bro.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

my .02 cents.... I'd just put driver side with that kind of mirror.... just personal preference since it isn't remote...would look good with chrome remotes or sport too....just say 'no' to iroc mirrors


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

305MALIBU said:


>


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> my .02 cents.... I'd just put driver side with that kind of mirror.... just personal preference since it isn't remote...would look good with chrome remotes or sport too....just say 'no' to iroc mirrors


I like all factory 71-76 mirrors as long as u have the matching passenger side :thumbsup: I have some remote chrome drivers sides if people need em.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> my .02 cents.... I'd just put driver side with that kind of mirror.... just personal preference since it isn't remote...would look good with chrome remotes or sport too....just say 'no' to iroc mirrors


Well, it's up in the air right now. But I really like these. Gonna head down to Classic Industries to check them out.


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

DUB Show Miami.


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

305MALIBU said:


> DUB Show Miami.


looks nice


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

ROBERTS A-1 YOLA







PACOS 75 






PADRINOS CC..... ​ ​


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

beautiful rags....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

305MALIBU said:


> DUB Show Miami.


THIS I LIKE!
REMINDS ME OF MY 1ST RAGHOUSE, TRIPLE WHITE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

lupe said:


> ROBERTS A-1 YOLA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BAD ASS RAGS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

lupe said:


> ROBERTS A-1 YOLA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NIICEE!!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Bet thats a pain in the ass to keep cleen!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> Bet thats a pain in the ass to keep cleen!


yea I bet... had cream interior in my 74'..... always wiping the seats.... just driving with the windows down... ..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm probably going to sound like a hater, but I was thinking earlier...
It's interesting that the 74-76' Impalas (spirit of america, or whatever they're called) are quick to get shot down and dissed, saying "that's not a Glasshouse" because they don't have the 3 trademark Glasshouse windows or the cowl decklid.. 
But, neither does a Raghouse.. which alot of people love! When really, those 2 are similar cars only 1 doesn't have a roof!
Maybe it's cuz I LOVE the style of the Glasshouses rear windows and trunk lid so much that I don't really dig a Rag...?
To me, without the front end they look like any other 70's GM convertible.. Who knows, maybe I'd be singing a different tune if I owned one..? I guess it's kind of like how some people gotta have 76' Caprice front, while others favor their 74 & 75' clips..
I might be talking out of my ass, but I'm sure there is a point somewhere..:happysad:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea I bet... had cream interior in my 74'..... always wiping the seats.... just driving with the windows down... ..


:yessad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> I'm probably going to sound like a hater, but I was thinking earlier...It's interesting that the 74-76' Impalas (spirit of america, or whatever they're called) are quick to get shot down and dissed, saying "that's not a Glasshouse" because they don't have the 3 trademark Glasshouse windows or the cowl decklid.. But, neither does a Raghouse.. which alot of people love! When really, those 2 are similar cars only 1 doesn't have a roof!Maybe it's cuz I LOVE the style of the Glasshouses rear windows and trunk lid so much that I don't really dig a Rag...?To me, without the front end they look like any other 70's GM convertible.. Who knows, maybe I'd be singing a different tune if I owned one..? I guess it's kind of like how some people gotta have 76' Caprice front, while others favor their 74 & 75' clips..I might be talking out of my ass, but I'm sure there is a point somewhere..:happysad:


I think the spirit of America's are gross :machinegun: :rofl: if they would've just did it as a trim package and not completely change the back windows, then I would like it. And as far as the raghouse looking like another GM convertible, I don't think so @ all lol! I look @ Bonnevilles as 'almost' raghouses or 'false alarms' and never liked caddy or other fullsize GM rags. They just don't have that 'spark' that raghouses,and 71-73s have. Go buy one or ride in a raghouse and I think you'll change your tune :biggrin: as far as the '76 clip goes, I like em but I like original front ends too. I never get tired of seeing the '76 Caprice clip but I also like the other years too. I just love this body style and all of the options and the fact that they aren't really around anymore. Its funny too cuz I was talking to an old friend today who was born in the early '50s and he remembers that you couldn't give these cars away back in the day! He's always kept a few clean drivers and he said it wasn't until about 5 years ago that these cars really started catching on. Hell, there's even a cat on the raghouse fest that is trying to trade a running '64 convertible project for a raghouse :wow:. That would've been unheard of 15, 10, even 5 years ago!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave: I have a nice set or two of 75-76 Caprice taillights that ill post Saturday. If you're looking for some pm me :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> I think the spirit of America's are gross :machinegun: :rofl: if they would've just did it as a trim package and not completely change the back windows, then I would like it. And as far as the raghouse looking like another GM convertible, I don't think so @ all lol! I look @ Bonnevilles as 'almost' raghouses or 'false alarms' and never liked caddy or other fullsize GM rags. They just don't have that 'spark' that raghouses,and 71-73s have. Go buy one or ride in a raghouse and I think you'll change your tune :biggrin: as far as the '76 clip goes, I like em but I like original front ends too. I never get tired of seeing the '76 Caprice clip but I also like the other years too. I just love this body style and all of the options and the fact that they aren't really around anymore. Its funny too cuz I was talking to an old friend today who was born in the early '50s and he remembers that you couldn't give these cars away back in the day! He's always kept a few clean drivers and he said it wasn't until about 5 years ago that these cars really started catching on. Hell, there's even a cat on the raghouse fest that is trying to trade a running '64 convertible project for a raghouse :wow:. That would've been unheard of 15, 10, even 5 years ago!!!


Everyone will jump on my but I think a 75 Grandville has better lines then a 75 Raghouse (convertible). I own a Grandville and I'm building a Raghouse and yes Im doing a 76 swap because the square lights look better to me then the round ones. The 75 Grandville came with square lights. Outside of the front clip these cars are the same basically.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> I think the spirit of America's are gross :machinegun: :rofl: if they would've just did it as a trim package and not completely change the back windows, then I would like it. And as far as the raghouse looking like another GM convertible, I don't think so @ all lol! I look @ Bonnevilles as 'almost' raghouses or 'false alarms' and never liked caddy or other fullsize GM rags. They just don't have that 'spark' that raghouses,and 71-73s have. Go buy one or ride in a raghouse and I think you'll change your tune :biggrin: as far as the '76 clip goes, I like em but I like original front ends too. I never get tired of seeing the '76 Caprice clip but I also like the other years too. I just love this body style and all of the options and the fact that they aren't really around anymore. Its funny too cuz I was talking to an old friend today who was born in the early '50s and he remembers that you couldn't give these cars away back in the day! He's always kept a few clean drivers and he said it wasn't until about 5 years ago that these cars really started catching on. Hell, there's even a cat on the raghouse fest that is *trying to trade a running '64 convertible project for a raghouse :wow:. That would've been unheard of 15, 10, even 5 years ago!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> agreed


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This is off topic but is there a 55-57 bel air fest? I can't find one because it says the 'bel air' keywords are too short


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> This is off topic but is there a 55-57 bel air fest? I can't find one because it says the 'bel air' keywords are too short


 pretty sure there is a 57 fest


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:dunno: where's everybody @ today??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I think it also has a lot to do with the fact that they didn't make very many of these raghouses either. I was looking at this website...
http://maia58-70.tripod.com/maiaresearchpage/id2.htmlAnd 
it shows that there were 81,897 Impala convertibles made in 1964 compared to only 4,670 in 1974 and 8,349 in 1975!! If I did my math right :biggrin: then for every single '74 raghouse you see in a parking lot, there would be 17.5 more '64 convertibles sitting next to it!!! And for every one '75 raghouse you see there would be 9.8 more '64s in the lot :wow::wow::wow:!! Just a lil food for thought, you do the dishes


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> I think it also has a lot to do with the fact that they didn't make very many of these raghouses either. I was looking at this website...
> http://maia58-70.tripod.com/maiaresearchpage/id2.htmlAnd
> it shows that there were 81,897 Impala convertibles made in 1964 compared to only 4,670 in 1974 and 8,349 in 1975!! If I did my math right :biggrin: then for every single '74 raghouse you see in a parking lot, there would be 17.5 more '64 convertibles sitting next to it!!! And for every one '75 raghouse you see there would be 9.8 more '64s in the lot :wow::wow::wow:!! Just a lil food for thought, you do the dishes
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Basically you're more likely to see 17.5 '64 Impala verts before you see a single '74 vert and you're more likely to see 9.8 '64 verts before you see a '75 vert. Makes me feel kinda special :cheesy: now I just gotta get me a '74 vert :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


>


 I like that...


heartofthacity said:


> Makes me feel kinda special :cheesy: now I just gotta get me a '74 vert :biggrin:


If I ever did get a Rag, it'd have to be a 74!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> This is off topic but is there a 55-57 bel air fest? I can't find one because it says the 'bel air' keywords are too short


there should be a sticky at the top with all the "fest"topics in it. 
check it out.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: tanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> I like that...If I ever did get a Rag, it'd have to be a 74!


They gotta have the side trim tho!! IMO :biggrin:


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Is there a huge difference between the 75 and 76 header panel emblems? will a 75 emblem fit the 76 header?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Basically you're more likely to see 17.5 '64 Impala verts before you see a single '74 vert and you're more likely to see 9.8 '64 verts before you see a '75 vert. Makes me feel kinda special :cheesy: now I just gotta get me a '74 vert :biggrin:


YUP


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

JustCruisin said:


> I like that...
> 
> If I ever did get a Rag, it'd have to be a 74!


i think the 74 look way more og then the other ones :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> They gotta have the side trim tho!! IMO :biggrin:


 definetly!!!


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> I think it also has a lot to do with the fact that they didn't make very many of these raghouses either. I was looking at this website...
> http://maia58-70.tripod.com/maiaresearchpage/id2.htmlAnd
> it shows that there were 81,897 Impala convertibles made in 1964 compared to only 4,670 in 1974 and 8,349 in 1975!! If I did my math right :biggrin: then for every single '74 raghouse you see in a parking lot, there would be 17.5 more '64 convertibles sitting next to it!!! And for every one '75 raghouse you see there would be 9.8 more '64s in the lot :wow::wow::wow:!! Just a lil food for thought, you do the dishes


awesome


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> awesome


U get your crossmember yet? Cuz I sure didn't see u post some feedback on my feedback page http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/307498-heartofthacity-feedback-post.html :rofl: u either Mr. BIG HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> U get your crossmember yet? Cuz I sure didn't see u post some feedback on my feedback page http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/307498-heartofthacity-feedback-post.html :rofl: u either Mr. BIG HAPPY :biggrin:


lol..naw i havent got it homie...im sure its will be here soon




*thank you homie, u where patient and a big help with all the process.. i really do appreciate it


*


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

That black 74 rag almost makes me want to keep mine 74 ...but it would be a bitch to find clean 74 trim.. I know heart of a dezzy gots some...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> lol..naw i havent got it homie...im sure its will be here soon*thank you homie, u where patient and a big help with all the process.. i really do appreciate it*


:thumbsup: fasho


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> That black 74 rag almost makes me want to keep mine 74 ...but it would be a bitch to find clean 74 trim.. I know heart of a dezzy gots some...


I got a full set that's supposed to be getting picked up midweek :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I got a full set that's supposed to be getting picked up midweek :thumbsup:


i got a full set sitting here too:shocked:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Anyone looking for a set of Hurst Hatch T-Tops for their Glasshouse hit me up i have a set complete in good shape $300 o,b,o


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


>


fucking gorgeous!!!!!:worship:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Mrpiercings said:


> Is there a huge difference between the 75 and 76 header panel emblems? will a 75 emblem fit the 76 header?


if it doesnt i have one that i just shaved today.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

SAUL said:


> Anyone looking for a set of Hurst Hatch T-Tops for their Glasshouse hit me up i have a set complete in good shape $300 o,b,o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

this guy maybe?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/261555-i-just-bought-my-first-house.html


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

pics?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> pics?


Santo Diablo did, his pics are what motivated me! I had em saved..
Search T-tops in this topic, thats how I found his pics..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

only 1 glasshouse in this plus mine bu,t i thought you guys still might like this


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

God bless America!!!! :thumbsup: no place I'd rather be


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


>


nice


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

SAUL said:


>


So clean!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SAUL said:


>


Oooweweeeee!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


>


Nice and clean!!! Love the stock grilles. I'm gonna have some front bumper guards pretty soon if your looking for a set.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Nice and clean!!! Love the stock grilles. I'm gonna have some front bumper guards pretty soon if your looking for a set.


I want to get the grille chrome plated..:yes: I took the bumper guards off, plan to smooth both front & rear bumpers..no trim,no guards,no bolts, no bumper jack holes, just clean & smooth rechromed bumpers!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> The homie dressed2impress came thru to pick up some goodies  beautiful car man :wow:


yoo how much for that wagon


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


> Here's A pic of my glasshouse rolling


that's hard as fuck like that


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

AL PUTASO BRO..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


>


BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have two really nice sets of 76-76 taillight. Clean lenses. Other goodies just posted on my parts page too, check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

from ot


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> yoo how much for that wagon


Damn eagle eye :rofl: can't let the Waghouse go  too clean and only 55,754 og miles :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn eagle eye :rofl: can't let the Waghouse go  too clean and only 55,754 og miles :wow:


i got first dibs on that wagon!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Whooohooo got me a mint grille for my '74 Caprice!! :cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> Santo Diablo did, his pics are what motivated me! I had em saved..
> Search T-tops in this topic, thats how I found his pics..


X2 loved that shit. Still want but i dont think its the time for me. Gotta try save some more cash.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> from ot


more pics:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Whooohooo got me a mint grille for my '74 Caprice!! :cheesy:


nice.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


> more pics:thumbsup::thumbsup:


X2. that shit is sweet..
makes me miss my old ford elite.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

4NEWARK said:


> only 1 glasshouse in this plus mine bu,t i thought you guys still might like this


DAMN THATS DEEP!! Whos ride is that at 1:22? any more pics ? he on LIL?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> i got first dibs on that wagon!!!!


:rofl: I think my Uncle has everybody beat, he's a retired Mechanic and keeps reminding me how much work I could get done on my cars if I just do one small favor..... leave the Waghouse, title and keys @ his house :rofl: he's worse than bill collectors! Always asking "so when can I expect the wagon to be here?" I'm like "you can expect it whenever u want :cheesy: just keep the hope alive :biggrin:


brn2ridelo said:


> more pics:thumbsup::thumbsup:


X74!!! Definitely saving that pic


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl: I think my Uncle has everybody beat, he's a retired Mechanic and keeps reminding me how much work I could get done on my cars if I just do one small favor..... leave the Waghouse, title and keys @ his house :rofl: he's worse than bill collectors! Always asking "so when can I expect the wagon to be here?" I'm like "you can expect it whenever u want :cheesy: just keep the hope alive :biggrin:X74!!! Definitely saving that pic


 false hope works well!!!:roflmao:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> Santo Diablo did, his pics are what motivated me! I had em saved..
> Search T-tops in this topic, thats how I found his pics..


:thumbsup: Thanks man!, Gotta say your Glasshouse is looking real good too!


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

thats my homegirl rita from bay bombs c.c. it's clean.


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

socapots said:


> X2 loved that shit. Still want but i dont think its the time for me. Gotta try save some more cash.


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

4NEWARK said:


> thats my homegirl rita from bay bombs c.c. it's clean.


The '74?


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> i got first dibs on that wagon!!!!


and I got dibbs on the 74 Caprice! and I'll take that grille too!:x:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

4NEWARK said:


> only 1 glasshouse in this plus mine bu,t i thought you guys still might like this


:thumbsup: I appreciated the video, so many straight 6's w/ straight pipes rappin! :yes: I like the interior in the House too..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> The '74?


Drop 53'..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

danny_boy_65 said:


> and I got dibbs on the 74 Caprice! and I'll take that grill too!:x:


Which ones :naughty:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

gonna put my og 74 caprice 4 door up for sale, 2 owner rust free, a/c p/s p/w, tilt,cruise, all fillers, very very solid rust free car. has EVERYTHING!! SIDE STAINLESS,SKIRTS,OG CAPS ALL TRIM, ETC ETC ETC:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

hey dezzy, just got my parts in homez...good lookin' out bro


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Poor glasshouse. Getting ready to meet its maker cuz a Derby guy got a hold of it :nosad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> hey dezzy, just got my parts in homez...good lookin' out bro


Anytime :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> gonna put my og 74 caprice 4 door up for sale, 2 owner rust free, a/c p/s p/w, tilt,cruise, all fillers, very very solid rust free car. has EVERYTHING!! SIDE STAINLESS,SKIRTS,OG CAPS ALL TRIM, ETC ETC ETC:thumbsup:


Part that bitch out!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Part that bitch out!! :biggrin:


 GONNA SEE IF IT SELLS, IF NOT, GAME ON!! ITS IN THE VEHICLES FOR SALE TOPIC NOW!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Wife-e for the pic


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

does anyone have any tips on how to remove the windsheild moldings and back glass moldings ??? i bought that y shaped tool but cant unlock the clips???


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> does anyone have any tips on how to remove the windsheild moldings and back glass moldings ??? i bought that y shaped tool but cant unlock the clips???


 U the tool that looks like an arrow the u got is for the door panels


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

aztec1 said:


> U the tool that looks like an arrow the u got is for the door panels


 no its like a y with two hooks at the end


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> does anyone have any tips on how to remove the windsheild moldings and back glass moldings ??? i bought that y shaped tool but cant unlock the clips???


Slide the tool under the trim until you hook a clip(at an angle), pull down towards the trunk lid or hood(with some generous force), it kinda sounds like your gonna break em, but they pop loose.. Once you get the first one the rest will go easy.. Might help to press down on the trim a lil to relieve the pressure, making the clips unhook easier..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

locorider said:


> Thanks Wife-e for the pic


The pigs still harassing you?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Poor glasshouse. Getting ready to meet its maker cuz a Derby guy got a hold of it :nosad:


 Quick!!!!take the turn signals and the headlight bezels!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lol you read my mind after seeing that pic.... they gonna be destroyed


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> The pigs still harassing you?


Lol September has been good to me so far...Not over yet tho


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

locorider said:


>


Nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Quick!!!!take the turn signals and the headlight bezels!!!!


I'm gonna go back and see what he wants for em. They like to just break the shit out *smh


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

locorider said:


> Thanks Wife-e for the pic


HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! looks to me like something is missing!!.............................like some tru's HESS!!!!! :scrutinize:..........:biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Which ones :naughty:


:shocked:....:fool2:....I'll take the maroon one with the new grille of coarse!you can have the black one:thumbsup:..........:roflmao:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Does anyone know if 13x7 Daytons will fit without rubbing the skirts or will you still need to run a different size rear end on the 75/76 model?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:yessad:


harborareaPhil said:


> lol you read my mind after seeing that pic.... they gonna be destroyed


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

locorider said:


> Lol September has been good to me so far...Not over yet tho


:roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

danny_boy_65 said:


> :shocked:....:fool2:....I'll take the maroon one with the new grille of coarse!you can have the black one:thumbsup:..........:roflmao:


:biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

JustCruisin said:


> Slide the tool under the trim until you hook a clip(at an angle), pull down towards the trunk lid or hood(with some generous force), it kinda sounds like your gonna break em, but they pop loose.. Once you get the first one the rest will go easy.. Might help to press down on the trim a lil to relieve the pressure, making the clips unhook easier..


Also, the A-pillar trim on the windshield pulls straight off without using that tool.. Just the top piece above the windshield and rear window trim will need that tool..


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> hey dezzy, just got my parts in homez...good lookin' out bro


x2
got mine today aswell
thank you bud


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> x2got mine today aswellthank you bud


:thumbsup: Fasho!!! U guys post some updated pics now


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> Slide the tool under the trim until you hook a clip(at an angle), pull down towards the trunk lid or hood(with some generous force), it kinda sounds like your gonna break em, but they pop loose.. Once you get the first one the rest will go easy.. Might help to press down on the trim a lil to relieve the pressure, making the clips unhook easier..


thanks man i was tryiong it yesterday when it was raining on my parts car and i keep pulling mud instead of clips and i was pulling toward the center.
thanks by the way how r the weather stips on the t tops?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> lol you read my mind after seeing that pic.... they gonna be destroyed


I was too busy checking out the solid 1/4 panels...:|


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> I was too busy checking out the solid 1/4 panels...:|


Rust free :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lol no such thing!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> lol no such thing!


come look at my Burgundy '74 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> come look at my Burgundy '74 :thumbsup:


only if we can drive it, we will bring it RIGHT back!!:no:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

got 2 nos under seat litter containers, 65 each shipped!!:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> come look at my Burgundy '74 :thumbsup:


a challenge huh....trust me I'll find some


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> a challenge huh....trust me I'll find some


:biggrin: surface rust on the roof is all you'll find over here! I could have it sanded off before u landed :rofl:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> a challenge huh....trust me I'll find some


:naughty:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> thanks man i was tryiong it yesterday when it was raining on my parts car and i keep pulling mud instead of clips and i was pulling toward the center.
> thanks by the way how r the weather stips on the t tops?


This is tight.....I'm digging it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> :biggrin: surface rust on the roof is all you'll find over here! I could have it sanded off before u landed :rofl:


hahahahaaa..... I'll be up under the wheel well........


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> hahahahaaa..... I'll be up under the wheel well........


ill get underside pics the next time its on the lift, probably when I do my exhaust :naughty:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> got 2 nos under seat litter containers, 65 each shipped!!:shocked::thumbsup:


Damn damn damn!! U and Phil are trying to tap my pockets with all these goodies :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn damn damn!! U and Phil are trying to tap my pockets with all these goodies :biggrin:


ALL these goodies??? you seem to have a pretty large stash up there yourself dezzy!:yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> hahahahaaa..... I'll be up under the wheel well........


 the inspector!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> ALL these goodies??? you seem to have a pretty large stash up there yourself dezzy!:yes:


I do but I don't have extra trash cans yet. :cheesy:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> :wave:


SUP HOMIE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> I do but I don't have extra trash cans yet. :cheesy:


I got an nos defogger in the box too... already got one for mine


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> I got an nos defogger in the box too... already got one for mine


 i got a nos defogger switch!!! in the box


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Took the baby out to eat at Autozone and then I went to get a smoothy :biggrin: buy one get on free! Can't get better than that :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> Also, the A-pillar trim on the windshield pulls straight off without using that tool.. Just the top piece above the windshield and rear window trim will need that tool..


 what about the corner peices on the windsheild can i pull the pillar trim off with that on?? the center peice in the back glass


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> what about the corner peices on the windsheild can i pull the pillar trim off with that on?? the center peice in the back glass


Yes. and the center piece on back glass stays on the left side trim when removing (at least mine did)..
You can see the white clips all the way around that hold the trim on..


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


>


I see some folks where hanging in Georgetown !!!!


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> come look at my Burgundy '74 :thumbsup:


address please!:biggrin: and I promise I'll bring it right back!!:thumbsup::angel::no:....................................................................:naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

danny_boy_65 said:


> address please!:biggrin: and I promise I'll bring it right back!!:thumbsup::angel::no:....................................................................:naughty:


:rofl: only if u pinky promise :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Took the baby out to eat at Autozone and then I went to get a smoothy :biggrin: buy one get on free! Can't get better than that :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> I would Would like to see what this Wagon would look like laid out on some Wires. Can someone photoshop it ?


I tried, needs skirts..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> I tried, needs skirts..


I've been thinking about putting some on it. I wonder why they didn't come with em :dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


>


sick!!!!...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


>


Is this a real pic? *right click save :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Is this a real pic? *right click save :biggrin:


A real photo-chopped pic.. lol you can see my bad trace job in the wheelwells..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> I've been thinking about putting some on it. I wonder why they didn't come with em :dunno:


Maybe cuz that phat trim around the woodgrain goes on the front fenders, wanted to match the rear also..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> sick!!!!...


:yes:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

exhaust wut is every one running?


headers need to be shorties correct?

wut about mufflers..wut sounds good?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Still for sale, any resonable offers homies??
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/305329-fs-76-caprice-landau-super-clean-6.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> exhaust wut is every one running?headers need to be shorties correct?wut about mufflers..wut sounds good?


I'm putting 44 series flowmasters on mine


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl: only if u pinky promise :biggrin:


ooooo tay!:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

REAL NICE OG 74 HEADER PANEL EMBLEM,75.00 SHIPPED!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pics!!!


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

this is me 3wheeling in my 74 caprice classic.. not the best but it was fun..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Took the baby out to eat at Autozone and then I went to get a smoothy :biggrin: buy one get on free! Can't get better than that :thumbsup:


haha.
nice


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

4NEWARK said:


> this is me 3wheeling in my 74 caprice classic.. not the best but it was fun..


sweet


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > Took the baby out to eat at Autozone and then I went to get a smoothy :biggrin: buy one get on free! Can't get better than that :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> pics!!!


CK YOUR PHONE!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

here you ryan.... very nice emblem ...... hmmmm..... who's got a 74 caprice or two....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's what nos looks like.... un-sunburnt gold.... makes a big difference


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> that's what nos looks like.... un-sunburnt gold.... makes a big difference


:yes:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :yes:


YUP N.O.S.!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> here you ryan.... very nice emblem ...... hmmmm..... who's got a 74 caprice or two....


:wave: ummmmm..I can think of two people off the top of my head :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ooooohhhh yea  got me a mint og dash for my black big block Caprice :thumbsup: same kind as I have in it already but this one is black and not all cracked the fuck up :rofl: even has the factory lil vent in the dash plate and dual speakers :cheesy:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I got a mint '75 Impala grille, who needs it??


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

WHO'S GOT A 4DR HARDTOP PARTS CAR ?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Flowrider said:


> WHO'S GOT A 4DR HARDTOP PARTS CAR ?


Wutchu need?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Flowrider said:


> WHO'S GOT A 4DR HARDTOP PARTS CAR ?


i do, its a 74 complete!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: ummmmm..I can think of two people off the top of my head :biggrin:


:cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

another goodie for dezzy


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> another goodie for dezzy


 I have some others in the works too :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

still one here waiting...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> still one here waiting...


Ima pick that up this week. I've been running around all week helping a cousin move :uh:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody have a really clean set of the chrome mirrors??? REALLY CLEAN!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> Anybody have a really clean set of the chrome mirrors??? REALLY CLEAN!!!


I have drivers remotes


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

http://youtu.be/PBLhnaNi0QQ

me and my homie putting down road work.


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

http://youtu.be/c_s5ahFt-i8


one more of my 74 putting it down hope you like.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> I have drivers remotes


I have a nice chrome driver side.... 71-73 style


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

4NEWARK said:


> http://youtu.be/c_s5ahFt-i8one more of my 74 putting it down hope you like.


yeaaaaa..... I likes! ..... more picks of the 74' brother.... welcome to the fest


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

CHELADAS75 said:


> Daytons wont rub. chinas will.


Is that at all suspension heights? Layed out, stock, ect.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

4NEWARK said:


> http://youtu.be/PBLhnaNi0QQ
> 
> me and my homie putting down road work.





4NEWARK said:


> http://youtu.be/c_s5ahFt-i8
> 
> 
> one more of my 74 putting it down hope you like.


Both pretty sweet vids man.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

parting out a nice four door 76 glasshouse with the back side window's and good floor's call bob at (626)926-1914 in the city of azusa ca 91702:run:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: ummmmm..I can think of two people off the top of my head :biggrin:


CAN`T BE ME, I JUST GOT `76`S IN THE BOX, NO MORE 74`S


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dammit.... can't find the drivers but here's a pass


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

4NEWARK said:


> http://youtu.be/PBLhnaNi0QQ
> 
> me and my homie putting down road work.


:h5:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> dammit.... can't find the drivers but here's a pass


Definitely gotta have both on all my cars :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

JustCruisin said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


JustCruisin said:


> I tried, needs skirts..


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


JustCruisin said:


>


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Definitely gotta have both on all my cars :thumbsup:


lol.. went for a cruz with some of the local guys today, and every time i looked over i thought oh yeah.. no mirror over there. lol.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

socapots said:


> lol.. went for a cruz with some of the local guys today, and every time i looked over i thought oh yeah.. no mirror over there. lol.


nothin like riding in a Glasshouse! :420::no:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Og front bumper filler for 74 Impala/Caprice and 75 Impala


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

need one of these passenger side sport mirror anyone have a cheap one to sell


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> dammit.... can't find the drivers but here's a pass


How much for both if you can find the other? Can you post more pics? The botls should match, right?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> need one of these passenger side sport mirror anyone have a cheap one to sell


:rofl: cheap? Good luck with that


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl: cheap? Good luck with that


 How much do you have one for ?need it for this


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> How much do you have one for ?need it for this


ths a 75


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl: cheap? Good luck with that


hahahahjajaaaaaaa.......


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Johnny562 said:


> How much for both if you can find the other? Can you post more pics? The botls should match, right?


I'll take a couple later...chrome just needs to be cleaned...I'll dig in a couple other spots for the driver side... $50 for the pair... or $25 if I can't find the other


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> ths a 75


 76 impala


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

My '74 impala...*STILL *waiting to get painted....u gotta love how these cars are almost as long as an RV :h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> My '74 impala...*STILL *waiting to get painted....u gotta love how these cars are almost as long as an RV :h5:
> View attachment 364567


:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> nothin like riding in a Glasshouse! :420::no:


:yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

someday I'll get that feeling again......93'-08'.... dipped daily ... greatest muthafuckin feeling ever


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> someday I'll get that feeling again......93'-08'.... dipped daily ... greatest muthafuckin feeling ever


Damn! That's some years under yer belt! lol I figure I gotta put some miles on the G-House for a couple years before I go and do a frame off job.. Maybe I'll save that "top to bottom" treatment for that 76' Caprice I got my eye on..:x:


On a second note, I'm using any and every excuse to run to the store everyday, just so I can roll the Glasshouse jammin the tunes.. I went uptown today to get something and came home without it! Too busy cruisin.. :biggrin:

On a third note, a Nopalea infomercial was just on..makin me thirsty! Gotta go hit the corner store for a POM drink..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Damn! That's some years under yer belt! lol I figure I gotta put some miles on the G-House for a couple years before I go and do a frame off job.. Maybe I'll save that "top to bottom" treatment for that 76' Caprice I got my eye on..:x:On a second note, I'm using any and every excuse to run to the store everyday, just so I can roll the Glasshouse jammin the tunes.. I went uptown today to get something and came home without it! Too busy cruisin.. :biggrin:On a third note, a Nopalea infomercial was just on..makin me thirsty! Gotta go hit the corner store for a POM drink..


I do that shit all the time :rofl: head out to Walmart to grab some stuff and forget to even pull in...or I hit the one across town just cuz I have a quarter tank and wanna ride with my hand out the window while I check my reflection in the store windows.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> I do that shit all the time :rofl: head out to Walmart to grab some stuff and forget to even pull in...or I hit the one across town just cuz I have a quarter tank and wanna ride with my hand out the window while I check my reflection in the store windows.


:roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I do that shit all the time :rofl: head out to Walmart to grab some stuff and forget to even pull in...or I hit the one across town just cuz I have a quarter tank and wanna ride with my hand out the window while I check my reflection in the store windows.


:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

here you go johnny... cleaned it real quick with some compound... can't find the driver side... I'll look in the other garage this weekend


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> here you go johnny... cleaned it real quick with some compound... can't find the driver side... I'll look in the other garage this weekend


:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> here you go johnny... cleaned it real quick with some compound... can't find the driver side... I'll look in the other garage this weekend


It looks really nice. If you can find the other and if it's in the same shape (or better), I'll take them. The bolts should match the holes on '75 doors, right?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

well apparently I'm an idiot.... when I got home right now I was thinking... wait these are for either side... so I turned the mirror and found the drivers side lol... so I guess I only have the one....


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

haha, a good salesman could sell just that one as a "matching pair"....?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lmao... that would be a good scam...technically it's a pair... if you only use one side at a time...


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt to all you glasshouses


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> well apparently I'm an idiot.... when I got home right now I was thinking... wait these are for either side... so I turned the mirror and found the drivers side lol... so I guess I only have the one....



LOL... Well that sucks! You have any idea where I can find these?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Not for sale just thought I'd share got these few years back but I am looking for a paintable passenger sport mirror


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> well apparently I'm an idiot.... when I got home right now I was thinking... wait these are for either side... so I turned the mirror and found the drivers side lol... so I guess I only have the one....


So u have a non remote deluxe drivers mirror? Don't think I've ever seen on of those


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

driver and passenger in one lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Not for sale just thought I'd share got these few years back but I am looking for a paintable passenger sport mirror


I like those too


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> Not for sale just thought I'd share got these few years back but I am looking for a paintable passenger sport mirror


:thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

;-)


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump it up.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> here you go johnny... cleaned it real quick with some compound... can't find the driver side... I'll look in the other garage this weekend


you just use rubbing compound or polishing??


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Og front bumper filler for 74 Impala/Caprice and 75 Impala


how much???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> you just use rubbing compound or polishing??


it was the 3M perfect-it compound in burg bottle....couldnt find any 0000 steel wool at the time....


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

GOT 2 NOS 1 PIECE FLOORMATS FOR SALE! 1 IS BLUE AND 1 BLACK. 80.00 EACH SHIPPED


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

75'glass house said:


> how much???


$100 shipped


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

On the I-10 from AZ to Cali this morning hitting 85


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

EL GARFIELD


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 365913
> EL GARFIELD


nice color


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

EL GARFIELD


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

EL GARFIELD


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

EL GARFIELD


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 365925
> EL GARFIELD


NICE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> On the I-10 from AZ to Cali this morning hitting 85


YES!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

SuenoS & DeAquellas Car Club 1st Annual Picnic in Orange County 9/25/11 _







COME JOIN ORANGE COUNTY FOR A DAY, 9AM- 4PM Bolsa Park, Westminster Ca_ 
SuenoS & DeAquellas Car Club 1st Annual Picnic in Orange County 
ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME!
COME JOIN ORANGE COUNTY FOR A DAY!

GARDEN GROVE PARK / BOLSA PARK
9301 WESTMINSTER AVE.
GARDEN GROVE 92844

MAIN CROSS STREETS - BROOKHUST ST. & WESTMINSTER AVE. 
CLOSEST FREEWAY - 22FWY & 405FWY

IT WILL BE CRACKIN LACKIN.......​


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


> SuenoS & DeAquellas Car Club 1st Annual Picnic in Orange County 9/25/11 _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YOU THERE PRIMO:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


>


SHE LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

GLASSHOUSES TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> GLASSHOUSES TO THE TOP!!!!


 i second that one


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 365707
> View attachment 365708
> View attachment 365709
> View attachment 365710


now thats a clean glass house


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> ?


dman thats sweet T top too i never seen that on this car


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

locorider said:


> Thanks Wife-e for the pic


 is that original paint


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

SAUL said:


>


thats gorgeous
:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> GLASSHOUSES TO THE TOP!!!!


:bowrofl:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :bowrofl:


x1976..... this is what I modeling my restoration after... love this combo


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> dman thats sweet T top too i never seen that on this car


yeah man.. THey look badass with the t tops.. Some more around too..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> x1976..... this is what I modeling my restoration after... love this combo


:yes:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Real nice.. uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

happy Saturday....got alittle work done....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

engine brackets and core support next


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

little nos boxes in the corner...nos marker lights


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

can some pm info on glasshouse fest date and location 
thanks


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> engine brackets and core support next


that shyt clean like brand new


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> engine brackets and core support next


:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> happy Saturday....got alittle work done....


:drama:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Took the Waghouse to run some errands and to take my cousin's to my lil cousin's football game. They were loving the ride :biggrin: had their little hands out the windows tryna be coo  I need to drill the holes for the passenger sport window too, by the way


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

socapots said:


> yeah man.. THey look badass with the t tops.. Some more around too..


IS THAT t-TOP YOURS


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC...SAN DIEGO.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Amahury760 said:


> MEMBERS ONLY.CC...SAN DIEGO.


Nice pic


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

This quick commercial break is brought to you by *Stoner Brand* Invisible Glass! 
A proud sponser of "Custard Pie", a 1975 Impala Custom that's *Just Cruisin'* the Midwest streets...:420:









:nicoderm:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

This my 76 impala I been building.sorry pics so crappy.noone seen it till now just wanted sum oppinions.was thinking of selling n starting over........


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> engine brackets and core support next


Some sweet progress man. Nice work.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> IS THAT t-TOP YOURS


Nah man. I dont have t's on mine. Been thinking about it. But i think i'll go without first.. Maybe change it up in a few years.. If the parts are still around and decently priced.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> This quick commercial break is brought to you by *Stoner Brand* Invisible Glass!
> A proud sponser of "Custard Pie", a 1975 Impala Custom that's *Just Cruisin'* the Midwest streets...:420:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA.. Nice.. 
And is that what your naming the car?? Pretty good name :Cool:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> These r NOT d wheels for d car.just on to pic.got 13.


you had me till this.. haha.. Then i read you have 13s for it.. good man. lol. gonna Look wicked


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> This my 76 impala I been building.sorry pics so crappy.noone seen it till now just wanted sum oppinions.was thinking of selling n starting over........


Its looking good man. once you get the 13s on there it'll look even better. But if you want something different then sell it and start over. Its all up to you man.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

socapots said:


> you had me till this.. haha.. Then i read you have 13s for it.. good man. lol. gonna Look wicked


 Lol.my Hommi put d wheels on so he could sell d wheels.all I ride is 13.not shire if I should go with color match or black wheels.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

socapots said:


> Its looking good man. once you get the 13s on there it'll look even better. But if you want something different then sell it and start over. Its all up to you man.


 Thanks.don't really want to sell. But price right got my eye on 75 convertable.old folks down the street got it parked in there barn.but I want to have. Cash. N hand before. I bug them.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

I built this car from ground up myself. Only thing I didn't do was murals.still got to clear buff and put setup then hit d streets blowin AC.can't wait.hard to keep from rushing n throwing it together. Been a year n so close .


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> engine brackets and core support next


 Bro that is sic as hell.can't go wrong with black.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


>


NICE COLOR HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> NICE COLOR HOMIE:thumbsup:


 Thanks bro.took picks wit phone so looks lil shyty


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice work..... but could you please edit the big rim pic.....before the shitstorm starts thank you


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Nah man. I dont have t's on mine. Been thinking about it. But i think i'll go without first.. Maybe change it up in a few years.. If the parts are still around and decently priced.


you have to buy the parts whe they are around, not wait till later on, you need to remember they are NOT making them any more, and a clean set you turn down today, you might have to settle for junk when you finally decide to buy.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> you have to buy the parts whe they are around, not wait till later on, you need to remember they are NOT making them any more, and a clean set you turn down today, you might have to settle for junk when you finally decide to buy.


yes sir have mine wrapped in blankets ready for install in do time


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> These r NOT d wheels for d car.just on to pic.got 13.


 Put those 13s on and post pics ASAP


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 367334
> View attachment 367334


more pics inside and out


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 367397
> View attachment 367398
> View attachment 367399


:thumbsup:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> you have to buy the parts whe they are around, not wait till later on, you need to remember they are NOT making them any more, and a clean set you turn down today, you might have to settle for junk when you finally decide to buy.


:yes: basically


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> Put those 13s on and post pics ASAP


 those are off its on stocks.cant wait to put 13 on but gotta swap d rearend.will post soon as its done.


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> you have to buy the parts whe they are around, not wait till later on, you need to remember they are NOT making them any more, and a clean set you turn down today, you might have to settle for junk when you finally decide to buy.


x2 !!:yes:
Do you still have that set for sale?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> Thanks.don't really want to sell. But price right got my eye on 75 convertable.old folks down the street got it parked in there barn.but I want to have. Cash. N hand before. I bug them.


you got a point. a 75 rag would be nice


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> you have to buy the parts whe they are around, not wait till later on, you need to remember they are NOT making them any more, and a clean set you turn down today, you might have to settle for junk when you finally decide to buy.


lol. 
Yeah. Thats a good point. Not sure on which style i would want either.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

for sale 76 g-house asking 5 grand firm fresh paint chrome getting done as we speak


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

EBAY ITEM # 330618570186 :run:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> you got a point. a 75 rag would be nice


:thumbsup: yes they are :yes: too bad the weather is going back shits up here :uh:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> EBAY ITEM # 330618570186 :run:


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd...330618570186&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

STRAY 52 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd=ViewItem&_rdc=1&item=330618570186&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp5197.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D330618570186%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1


Thats freakin sweet


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup: yes they are :yes: too bad the weather is going back shits up here :uh:


I hear yah man. Nights are 30s and 40s, But the days are still 70s up here. Half decent. lol.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> I hear yah man. Nights are 30s and 40s, But the days are still 70s up here. Half decent. lol.


Its raining right now  shits depressing


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

STRAY 52 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd...330618570186&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1


:wow: and a big block...I'm in love :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SANTO_DIABLO said:


> x2 !!:yes:
> Do you still have that set for sale?


yup! 1 set


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> EBAY ITEM # 330618570186 :run:


nice!
i`ll start the bidding!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> lol.
> Yeah. Thats a good point. Not sure on which style i would want either.


the only og ones are H/H =Hurst, the others are aftermarket


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

is $162 a fair price for new door hinges?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Impa...s=Year:1976|Model:Caprice&hash=item3f06c6f3b8


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> is $162 a fair price for new door hinges?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Impala-Caprice-Door-Hinge-71-76-Set-4-hinges-Bel-Air-/270696641464?pt=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Year%3A1976|Model%3ACaprice&hash=item3f06c6f3b8


fuck that.. damn thats crazy man. cant be for real.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> the only og ones are H/H =Hurst, the others are aftermarket


Yeah. Either Hurst or the American t-tops (1st or 2nd gen). 
Still dunno. They seem to pop up i bunches from time to time. lol.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

socapots said:


> you got a point. a 75 rag would be nice


 yes sir.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> is $162 a fair price for new door hinges?http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Impa...s=Year:1976|Model:Caprice&hash=item3f06c6f3b8


Maybe if u moved the decimal one place to the left :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

just buy new bushings and pins...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Yeah. Either Hurst or the American t-tops (1st or 2nd gen).
> Still dunno. They seem to pop up i bunches from time to time. lol.


NO,
HURST , HAS 1ST AND 2ND GENERATIONS, I HAVE BOTH SETS, AND THE GLASS PANELS ARE ETCHED WITH THE H/H LOGO
AMERICAN, JUST HAS THE 1 STYLE (THAT I HAVE SEEN) BUT OF THE HURST T TOPS, I HAVE BOTH IN MY COLLECTION, GOTTA HAVE THAT H/H LOGO TO BE OG


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> NO,
> HURST , HAS 1ST AND 2ND GENERATIONS, I HAVE BOTH SETS, AND THE GLASS PANELS ARE ETCHED WITH THE H/H LOGO
> AMERICAN, JUST HAS THE 1 STYLE (THAT I HAVE SEEN) BUT OF THE HURST T TOPS, I HAVE BOTH IN MY COLLECTION, GOTTA HAVE THAT H/H LOGO TO BE OG


Hmm... that must be it.. I thought i knew what i was looking at. lol.. guess its time to start the learning over.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

yeah. I was reading this and for some reason thought it was about the american T's

http://www.firebirdtransamparts.com/techinfo/ttops/junkhurst.htm


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


>



LOOKS GOOD TOMAS, WHAT COLOR IS THAT, LOOKS REALLY FAMILIAR??


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> just buy new bushings and pins...


this what i need?

http://www.carpartsdiscount.com/aut...s/door_hinge_pin_bushing_kit.html?3593=259086

whats the difference?

http://www.carpartsdiscount.com/aut...s/door_hinge_pin_bushing_kit.html?3593=259085

thanks btw


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

SlickDD75 said:


> LOOKS GOOD TOMAS, WHAT COLOR IS THAT, LOOKS REALLY FAMILIAR??


 Nope aint no other lolo n hou. This color guaranteed.looks lighter in pics than wut it really is......


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Definitely jacking this pic :biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

1370]







PACO (AKA) LUPE...........WOODLAND SHOW







ROBERT'S A-1 YOLA...........[ PADRINOS CC ]


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:biggrin: keep em Coming


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> yeah. I was reading this and for some reason thought it was about the american T's
> 
> http://www.firebirdtransamparts.com/techinfo/ttops/junkhurst.htm


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

lupe said:


> 1370]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking at these make you want to get a droptop


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> this what i need?
> 
> http://www.carpartsdiscount.com/aut...s/door_hinge_pin_bushing_kit.html?3593=259086
> 
> ...


One upper and one lower would be my guess... Check your local autoparts palce first. They may have them for alot cheaper. I think the last time i bought for my 63 they were like 5 bucks for a pair..


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

locorider said:


>


:wow::wow: estate sale?????


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


I like those colors.. uffin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Had a lady at the post office ask me today, "is that a Corvette?" I said, "It's an Impala"... 
Gotta love the soccer moms.. LOL!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> Had a lady at the post office ask me today, "is that a Corvette?" I said, "It's an Impala"...
> Gotta love the soccer moms.. LOL!


lol..


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Had a lady at the post office ask me today, "is that a Corvette?" I said, "It's an Impala"...
> Gotta love the soccer moms.. LOL!


How her ass look...??
speaking of looks, the fest is looking stronger than ever (minus those big wheels on that blue beauty)


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

manu samoa said:


> How her ass look...??
> speaking of looks, the fest is looking stronger than ever (minus those big wheels on that blue beauty)


haha, she was like a Martha Stewart kind of mom.. 

I've noticed when browsing other Impala Fests, they don't seem as poppin as the G-House Fest.. (maybe 65' Fest) But, the Glasshouse Fest is always at the top! :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

We got like 50 times the amount of pages the 71-73 fest has :rofl:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


clean pin-stripe


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

lupe said:


> 1370]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup yup rag houses coming up in the game


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> I built this car from ground up myself. Only thing I didn't do was murals.still got to clear buff and put setup then hit d streets blowin AC.can't wait.hard to keep from rushing n throwing it together. Been a year n so close .


sick design in the back


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Amahury760 said:


> MEMBERS ONLY.CC...SAN DIEGO.


 damn just hitting that three wheel motion


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt all you glasshouses keep pushing your way into the game


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

anyone need a nice set of bumper lenses...$65 shipped..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

put my nos ones on today .....other ones just need to be cleared and they will shine($5 can clear from auto parts)


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

65chevyridah said:


> My ride at Woodland


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


BIGTITO64 said:


> 65chevyridah said:
> 
> 
> > My ride at Woodland


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIGTITO64 said:


> 65chevyridah said:
> 
> 
> > My ride at Woodland
> ...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

_*PROGRESS PICS !! 










WHAT I STARTED WITH.... FUCK IT ,TEAR HER APART!!

































FRESH SB 400 READY TO GO IN.









ALL BRAND NEW 94 CAPRICE ROTORS, CALIPERS POWDERCOATED...13'S BOLT UP NO SHAVIN OR SPACERS..
ALL CHROME FRONT SUSPENSION ALSO ,FOR NOW..*_


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

SlickDD75 said:


> _*PROGRESS PICS !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i take it she's gona be green


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

SlickDD75 said:


> _*PROGRESS PICS !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow looks good..feelin that green


quick question..that ac delte box u shaved u still have it...intrested in coming off of it?


please pm me..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This is the AC delete?? I think I have one of these lol


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

BIGTITO64 said:


> 65chevyridah said:
> 
> 
> > My ride at Woodland
> ...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> This is the AC delete?? I think I have one of these lol


 Yup that's what the guys look for to clean up the fire wall a bit.


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> This is the AC delete?? I think I have one of these lol



dezzy....


text sent...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Shit im wanting to go the other way.. lol. I want A/C. I like windows down.. But some days its just to much when stuck in traffic. lol.

spying a 74 parts car im gonna try pick up. See how it goes. only really want it if it had ac. No motor or trans in it now. But if everything else was there the compressor and hoses are fuck all to find.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

socapots said:


> Shit im wanting to go the other way.. lol. I want A/C. I like windows down.. But some days its just to much when stuck in traffic. lol.
> 
> spying a 74 parts car im gonna try pick up. See how it goes. only really want it if it had ac. No motor or trans in it now. But if everything else was there the compressor and hoses are fuck all to find.


I GOT COMPRESSOR,HOSES AND BRACKETS, LMK!


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> Shit im wanting to go the other way.. lol. I want A/C. I like windows down.. But some days its just to much when stuck in traffic. lol.spying a 74 parts car im gonna try pick up. See how it goes. only really want it if it had ac. No motor or trans in it now. But if everything else was there the compressor and hoses are fuck all to find.


I'll take those none a/c dash controls....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Big girls need love too :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I want to upgrade my status from Glasshouse rider to Glasshouse *Fiend*! :420: 
I'm in over my head now...:run:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

welcome my brother....


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> We got like 50 times the amount of pages the 71-73 fest has :rofl:


Those are some "forgotten years" of Full-size Chevys.. Not alot on this site, cuz they've been exported to Flori-duh!

One of my favorites..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> welcome my brother....


:420: :h5: Ha, Yeah! Tight.. :nicoderm:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

THis 73' had some real nice interior last sunday.. don't ask to see the exterior..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Its crazy how 73 Caprice and 74 Caprice's have the same seat pattern and padded dash insert


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Those are some "forgotten years" of Full-size Chevys.. Not alot on this site, cuz they've been exported to Flori-duh!One of my favorites..


Well I snatched me up a few verts and hardtops :biggrin: and I'm trying to land this '72 vert I've been chasing for about 2 years :run:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

SlickDD75 said:


> _*PROGRESS PICS !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks good bro ... Hey on those rotors were u able to use the same spindal or did u have to the 94 caprice spindals let me knw thanks.....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> welcome my brother....


:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

JustCruisin said:


> Those are some "forgotten years" of Full-size Chevys.. Not alot on this site, cuz they've been exported to Flori-duh!
> 
> One of my favorites..


 REAL NICE LOVE THE COLORS........


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

lupe said:


>


Man that's nice :wow: I'd drive the shit out of that joint :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

JustCruisin said:


> I want to upgrade my status from Glasshouse rider to Glasshouse *Fiend*! :420:
> I'm in over my head now...:run:


I was planning on going to check out that 76' Caprice today from top to bottom and work out a deal.. But it's about an hour & 1/2 away, with today's crazy winds I'd probably make it there in 20 min but take 3 days to get back! 

Not even done with my 1st G-House and I already want another one, so it can be Red....:420:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> I was planning on going to check out that 76' Caprice today from top to bottom and work out a deal.. But it's about an hour & 1/2 away, with today's crazy winds I'd probably make it there in 20 min but take 3 days to get back! Not even done with my 1st G-House and I already want another one, so it can be Red....:420:


:yes: trust me I feel u


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> I was planning on going to check out that 76' Caprice today from top to bottom and work out a deal.. But it's about an hour & 1/2 away, with today's crazy winds I'd probably make it there in 20 min but take 3 days to get back!
> 
> Not even done with my 1st G-House and I already want another one, so it can be Red....:420:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

It's going down the 22nd. of October Big Dog. Doing it a little different this year for all those chillones. Making it seem like we where pocketting their feria, not knowing how much some of us had to come out of pocket to pay for everything with no regrets.We'll get the details out as soon as possible for everyone. Same place, same time.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> I GOT COMPRESSOR,HOSES AND BRACKETS, LMK!


lol.
i'll let you know man. Shitty part is shipping is always a bitch when it comes to crossing the borders...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> I'll take those none a/c dash controls....


 they are not in the greatest shape. But once i take them out i'll see what can be done about cleaning it up a bit. Might be very usable. 

A question for everyone though. The non A/C controls that i have dont have an off position for the fan. Is that odd? the only off position is on the "heater" "defrost" slide...
Anyone out there know what i am talking about?

It'll be plus 30 and i'll still hear the blower motor kick in after a few mins of the car being on... Pretty sure thats a problem too.. But shit i dont need the heat on in the summer.. i just unplug the wire going into the resistor.. i think. lol.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> It's going down the 22nd. of October Big Dog. Doing it a little different this year for all those chillones. Making it seem like we where pocketting their feria, not knowing how much some of us had to come out of pocket to pay for everything with no regrets.We'll get the details out as soon as possible for everyone. Same place, same time.


can't wait....PB&J sammiches this year... not cutting the crust off...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> can't wait....PB&J sammiches this year... not cutting the crust off...


*Careful, Hopefully some people dont start complaining that they didnt get as much crust as others.*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SMURF said:


> *Careful, Hopefully some people dont start complaining that they didnt get as much crust as others.*


lmfao.... sup Smurf.... how's everything? *chopper can be our 'sandwich artist'


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> lmfao.... sup Smurf.... how's everything? *chopper can be our 'sandwich artist'


*Doing good Homie, working, you know how that is., but you know i'll be there just like every other year, havent done nothing new to the Ride but it'll still be there representing.*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SMURF said:


> *Doing good Homie, working, you know how that is., but you know i'll be there just like every other year, havent done nothing new to the Ride but it'll still be there representing.*


.... wish I had something ready to roll but I'll be there for sure....


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> welcome my brother....



uffin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SMURF said:


> *Doing good Homie, working, you know how that is., but you know i'll be there just like every other year, havent done nothing new to the Ride but it'll still be there representing.*


I'm trying to get the cash together to make the trip in the Waghouse :happysad: no new pics smurf? Just walk outside and take a pic from the porch, the street, the neighbors yard SOMETHING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> .... wish I had something ready to roll but I'll be there for sure....


Put what u got on a trailer and bring it so we can stare at it :wow: is that weird lmao??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Put what u got on a trailer and bring it so we can stare at it :wow: is that weird lmao??


the thought has crossed my mind... we do have a car trailer at work...I could just unload it and park the frame with the rest of the glasshouses....hahahahaaa that would be crazy... but fuck that driving 50 MPH with a trailer being scared it's gonna fall off...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay I have one set of 75-76 Caprice taillights left. complete nice and clear, and a mint 76 Caprice grille with no chips or cracks. $150 each  [email protected] me if you glasshouse/raghouse needs em :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

keep it down homies...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Those are some "forgotten years" of Full-size Chevys.. Not alot on this site, cuz they've been exported to Flori-duh!One of my favorites..


 Agree 71 to 73 kinda get lost in the mix. Me I'd give my nuts to own "Green with Envy" that car is one of my all time fav's.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:wave: Damn it's been a while since I been in here. Glad to see everyone is still doing the damn thing.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave: yo yo


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> :wave: Damn it's been a while since I been in here. Glad to see everyone is still doing the damn thing.


update pics.... stop holding out ..... text them to me


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

lupe said:


> Thanks for da pic bro


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> It's going down the 22nd. of October Big Dog. Doing it a little different this year for all those chillones. Making it seem like we where pocketting their feria, not knowing how much some of us had to come out of pocket to pay for everything with no regrets.We'll get the details out as soon as possible for everyone. Same place, same time.


 GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SMURF said:


> *Careful, Hopefully some people dont start complaining that they didnt get as much crust as others.*


HA HA CALL ME BROTHA


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> the thought has crossed my mind... we do have a car trailer at work...I could just unload it and park the frame with the rest of the glasshouses....hahahahaaa that would be crazy... but fuck that driving 50 MPH with a trailer being scared it's gonna fall off...


 *CALL ME BRO WE'LL FLATBED HER
*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> *CALL ME BRO WE'LL FLATBED HER*


Hey how much to tow my raghouse so I can drive the Waghouse filled up with goodies??? :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

r the tailight bezels on a 74 caprice anodized aluminum?? not anodized ? ???? thanks


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> r the taillight bezels on a 74 caprice anodized aluminum?? not anodized ? ???? thanks


id guess anodized, otherwise they'd all be turning white and ashy like how old cans of soda turn i believe.
they'd need constant maintenance to last 40 years


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

BIGTITO64 said:


> lupe said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for da pic bro
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANY ORIGINAL LANDAU 76`S OUT FOR SALE?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> ANY ORIGINAL LANDAU 76`S OUT FOR SALE?


the day after you get one,they'll be 3 for half of what you paid.
everything with these cars seems to come and go in bunches...76 headers, side trim...EVERYTHING. I think there are 4 76 caprices and 3 75 rags in the classifieds right now and in 6 months(conveniently when we all get our tax checks) they'll be impossible to find.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

sick glasshousei can see you put time and effort into this ride


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

lupe said:


>


sick glasshouse i can see you put time and effort into this ride


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

lupe said:


>


these are sick raghouse


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> the day after you get one,they'll be 3 for half of what you paid.
> everything with these cars seems to come and go in bunches...76 headers, side trim...EVERYTHING. I think there are 4 76 caprices and 3 75 rags in the classifieds right now and in 6 months(conveniently when we all get our tax checks) they'll be impossible to find.


YUP, THAT`S HOW IT IS WITH EVERYTHING,,
DON`T MIND PAYING THE MONEY FOR THE RIGHT CAR, I MIGHT EVEN TAKE A 75 RAGTOP


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

JustCruisin said:


> Spotted this at Burger King yesterday, ive never seen a Glasshouse wagon in person!





STRAY 52 said:


> :nono: :nono: :nono:


First seen this Glasswagon 3 years ago, seen it again today! At Kmart, which is right next to where I seen it the first time..
I remember someone not liking that I posted it up, go figure..ha-haa! Had my camera with this time so better pics!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGTITO64 said:


> lupe said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for da pic bro
> ...


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> ANY ORIGINAL LANDAU 76`S OUT FOR SALE?


I seen a clean ass one on ebay outta Albuquerque New Mexico Burgundy on burgundy :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> First seen this Glasswagon 3 years ago, seen it again today! At Kmart, which is right next to where I seen it the first time..I remember someone not liking that I posted it up, go figure..ha-haa! Had my camera with this time so better pics!


I love the Waghouses  just don't anybody post 4drs, unless they are for parts :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay I almost forgot. I heard the stupidest shit today when I was @ the ampm getting gas for the Waghouse. This guy ran up to this other guy and was like "damn u got a clean ass glasshouse!" So i broke my neck so I could see this clean ass glasshouse that he spoke of. I turned around expecting a '74 or a '75 or maybe a '76 parked in the next row....instead when I looked up I saw a muhfuckin 85 ss Monte Carlo....Aero coupe at that!! :uh: I was like WTF  :machinegun: all I could do was shake my damn head and ride off, what is this world coming to :run:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

anybody need a 76 impala header, corners or the side trim?

for sale, PM me


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Hey how much to tow my raghouse so I can drive the Waghouse filled up with goodies??? :biggrin:


*HAHA IF YOU WANT TO SELL IT AND I'M BUYING IT  SO YOU THINKING OF COMING DOWN TO THE GHOUSE PICNIC? *


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

Whats up Glasshouse Family! :wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> *HAHA IF YOU WANT TO SELL IT AND I'M BUYING IT  SO YOU THINKING OF COMING DOWN TO THE GHOUSE PICNIC? *


Trying to :happysad: if this money comes thru


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

not a fan of gold but it does look good


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

I have this pair of 74 Caprice molding if anyone is interested in them, ill take $30 plush shipping, they're really clean, 1 is missing the black strip though


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

any update pics anyone.... got a coat of self-etch over the bare metal done...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SMURF said:


> *Careful, Hopefully some people dont start complaining that they didnt get as much crust as others.*


hahaha..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> :waveamn it's been a while since I been in here. Glad to see everyone is still doing the damn thing.


:wave:
sup man.. it has been awhile! Good to see you still around.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Anaheim74 said:


> :wave:


:wave:

YO... Lotta homies checkin in. lol.
How things been man?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Ay I almost forgot. I heard the stupidest shit today when I was @ the ampm getting gas for the Waghouse. This guy ran up to this other guy and was like "damn u got a clean ass glasshouse!" So i broke my neck so I could see this clean ass glasshouse that he spoke of. I turned around expecting a '74 or a '75 or maybe a '76 parked in the next row....instead when I looked up I saw a muhfuckin 85 ss Monte Carlo....Aero coupe at that!! :uh: I was like WTF  :machinegun: all I could do was shake my damn head and ride off, what is this world coming to :run:



LMAO..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> any update pics anyone.... got a coat of self-etch over the bare metal done...



Nice. My winter goal is to get the vynil strippped and the surface cleaned and prepped for some new skin.. See how that goes. lol. I have yet to get my trus on it. lol.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> It's going down the 22nd. of October Big Dog. Doing it a little different this year for all those chillones. Making it seem like we where pocketting their feria, not knowing how much some of us had to come out of pocket to pay for everything with no regrets.We'll get the details out as soon as possible for everyone. Same place, same time.


It's been a minute since I been on here; but I will see my Glasshouse/Raghouse family on the 22nd. Stay  from Vic and Vic Jr. USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT BRO:thumbsup:


:wave: Bro, I hope you will be there, this is going to be our 4th anniversary Glasshouse/Raghouse picnic and we can't break the tradition, now. Stay  from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> r the tailight bezels on a 74 caprice anodized aluminum?? not anodized ? ???? thanks


 thanks


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> id guess anodized, otherwise they'd all be turning white and ashy like how old cans of soda turn i believe.
> they'd need constant maintenance to last 40 years


 so to polish u have to remove anodize ?? anyone else


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


>


:wow: that looks like fun


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

any 76's out there for sale:dunno: preferably junker


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

chevycaprice89 said:


> any 76's out there for sale:dunno: preferably junker


hey watch your language.... there's no junkers .... no matter what condition


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> so to polish u have to remove anodize ?? anyone else


sorry didn't answer earlier.... yea all stainless is anodized...it has to stripped before polishing...either sanded or use lye to remove


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: that looks like fun


For sure, pretty certain that's Japan..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


>










japan is off the hook....


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> any update pics anyone.... got a coat of self-etch over the bare metal done...


Nice! Been working on my corner fillers lil by lil... they pretty much crumbled away, I've been plastic welding all the pieces back together like a puzzle! haha.. gonna resin them after so they don't rot out again..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> hey watch your language.... there's no junkers .... no matter what condition


:h5::werd:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> Nice! Been working on my corner fillers lil by lil... they pretty much crumbled away, I've been plastic welding all the pieces back together like a puzzle! haha.. gonna resin them after so they don't rot out again..


oh yea....jb weld works good too....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> hey watch your language.... there's no junkers .... no matter what condition


:biggrin: I've seen some that could be considered a close relatively of a junker tho :rofl:


JustCruisin said:


> Nice! Been working on my corner fillers lil by lil... they pretty much crumbled away, I've been plastic welding all the pieces back together like a puzzle! haha.. gonna resin them after so they don't rot out again..


Deng I didn't know u could do that! I just sold a perfect og pair the other day


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> Nice! Been working on my corner fillers lil by lil... they pretty much crumbled away, I've been plastic welding all the pieces back together like a puzzle! haha.. gonna resin them after so they don't rot out again..


 U can buys new now and they r made out of abs plastic ..


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> i take it she's gona be green


 



..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> wow looks good..feelin that green
> 
> 
> quick question..that ac delte box u shaved u still have it...intrested in coming off of it?
> ...


 SORRY BRO ,ALREADY SOLD.



aztec1 said:


> looks good bro ... Hey on those rotors were u able to use the same spindal or did u have to the 94 caprice spindals let me knw thanks.....


 94 SPINDLES, ALSO BOTTOM TIE-RODS.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

aztec1 said:


> U can buys new now and they r made out of abs plastic ..


waiting for someone to post a pic of them painted and installed...wanna see how they match up against OG....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Bro, I hope you will be there, this is going to be our 4th anniversary Glasshouse/Raghouse picnic and we can't break the tradition, now. Stay  from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.


TRYING TO GET THE DAY OFF NEW JOB BROTHA CALL YOU THAT WEEK :chuck:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> waiting for someone to post a pic of them painted and installed...wanna see how they match up against OG....


 Sandkindustries.com has them, I paid $150 for the back corner fillers they screwed right on . A little high on price but it was worth it .


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

not high price at all....post pics I'd like to see how they look


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> not high price at all....post pics I'd like to see how they look


my old green glasshouse had them on 
got them from impala bobs in phoenix


front 









rear


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

shops laggard said:


> It's been a minute since I been on here; but I will see my Glasshouse/Raghouse family on the 22nd. Stay  from Vic and Vic Jr. USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.


:h5:


man this guy comes from across the world. and i cant even find my way out of Canada to get to this picnic.. i do feel i am doing something wrong in life. lol.
:run:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

is it possible to run 13x7 reverse on the rear with skirts with the stock axle on these cars......on a 75?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> :h5:man this guy comes from across the world. and i cant even find my way out of Canada to get to this picnic.. i do feel i am doing something wrong in life. lol.


Stockton..... not Stockholm


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

socapots said:


> :h5:
> 
> 
> man this guy comes from across the world. and i cant even find my way out of Canada to get to this picnic.. i do feel i am doing something wrong in life. lol.
> :run:


Stockton,California....... not Stockholm, Sweden.. LOL


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hahahahaa..... that's funny.... posted at the same time... same thing


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

My screen saver for the past couple days..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> hahahahaa..... that's funny.... posted at the same time... same thing


ha, yup.. Socas drinkin again! :roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> nice shoot :thumbsup:


sweet


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> My screen saver for the past couple days..


I'm jacking this pic too. :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> ha, yup.. Socas drinkin again! :roflmao:


hahahaha....yep half way through the bottle again...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

what year caddy rear ends have the rear sway/stabilizer bar?? what ones r the best or does everyone like the caprice rears?? which of those have the sway bar???
thanks??? whens the g house picnic??


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Asking 5500 in El Paso area


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

5DEUCE said:


> is it possible to run 13x7 reverse on the rear with skirts with the stock axle on these cars......on a 75?


:dunno:anybody?


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

herd supposedly but if u hit sides u can fuck up ur hole courter panel!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

TX-Klique said:


> herd supposedly but if u hit sides u can fuck up ur hole courter panel!!!!!!!!!


thanks for the reply


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

no prob


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay does anyone know who designed the glasshouses or the 71-73s? Just sitting here wondering :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pics rareclass.... got some nos 74' impala goodies you may be interested in...pm me if you like


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> TRYING TO GET THE DAY OFF NEW JOB BROTHA CALL YOU THAT WEEK :chuck:


:thumbsup: for the new job and  for the call; okay Rich, I will see you then my brother.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

JustCruisin said:


> My screen saver for the past couple days..


Beautiful Glasshouse. Stay  from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

socapots said:


> :h5:
> 
> 
> man this guy comes from across the world. and i cant even find my way out of Canada to get to this picnic.. i do feel i am doing something wrong in life. lol.
> :run:



Some people think Stockton is from another world, hahahaha. But in reality I am 6 hours a way from the picnic. SOCAPOTS you will be the man if you come all the way from Canada which would be about 24 hours drive from Vancouver, Canada. Stay  from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SouthSide76 said:


> Sandkindustries.com has them, I paid $150 for the back corner fillers they screwed right on . A little high on price but it was worth it .


sounds like a deal to me! 
it`s a cheap deal, than riding without them, or broken ones on the car.


----------



## green (Mar 10, 2007)

does anybody have a 75 full quater with the wheel housing for sale.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> :thumbsup: for the new job and  for the call; okay Rich, I will see you then my brother.


DONE DEAL SEE YOU THERE BRO


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

5DEUCE said:


> is it possible to run 13x7 reverse on the rear with skirts with the stock axle on these cars......on a 75?


 Yes if you lifted!Seriously yes you can(uncut) but it will rub from time to time on Jaccie Chans but real D's/Z's no problemo.


74chevy glasshouse said:


> what year caddy rear ends have the rear sway/stabilizer bar?? what ones r the best or does everyone like the caprice rears?? which of those have the sway bar???
> thanks??? whens the g house picnic??


90-92 RWD Fleetwood Brougham,94-96 Caprice or 95-96 Impala SS w/Posi & rear disc(the one I want to upgrade to),I personally have an '80 CDV 368 6.0 heavy duty w/Glasshouse-Raghouse swaybar.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BIG MARC said:


> Yes if you lifted!Seriously yes you can(uncut) but it will rub from time to time on Jaccie Chans but real D's/Z's no problemo.
> 
> 90-92 RWD Fleetwood Brougham,91-96 Caprice or 95-96 Impala SS w/Posi & rear disc(the one I want to upgrade to),I personally have an '80 CDV 368 6.0 heavy duty w/Glasshouse-Raghouse swaybar.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

5DEUCE said:


> is it possible to run 13x7 reverse on the rear with skirts with the stock axle on these cars......on a 75?





74chevy glasshouse said:


> what year caddy rear ends have the rear sway/stabilizer bar?? what ones r the best or does everyone like the caprice rears?? which of those have the sway bar???
> thanks??? whens the g house picnic??





brn2ridelo said:


>



THOSE EARLY YEARS ARE NOT REAR DISC OR POSI...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

95 Caprice 9c1


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

BIG MARC said:


> Yes if you lifted!Seriously yes you can(uncut) but it will rub from time to time on Jaccie Chans but real D's/Z's no problemo.
> 
> 90-92 RWD Fleetwood Brougham,94-96 Caprice or 95-96 Impala SS w/Posi & rear disc(the one I want to upgrade to),I personally have an '80 CDV 368 6.0 heavy duty w/Glasshouse-Raghouse swaybar.


Thanks for the info man!!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

got progress pics as i started stripping her down earlier today.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/315640-lostinsanpedros-76-impala-build.html


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice truspokes.....they going on?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> Stockton..... not Stockholm





JustCruisin said:


> Stockton,California....... not Stockholm, Sweden.. LOL





harborareaPhil said:


> hahahahaa..... that's funny.... posted at the same time... same thing





JustCruisin said:


> ha, yup.. Socas drinkin again! :roflmao:





harborareaPhil said:


> hahahaha....yep half way through the bottle again...


:inout:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

hahaha... 

I dont know what i was thinkin there. lol. And i think i was sober yesterday too. lol. Cant quite remember. Been some busy days at work. lol. But still manage to get my hour or so on layitlow every night. haha.. I think im addicted. lol..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

shops laggard said:


> Some people think Stockton is from another world, hahahaha. But in reality I am 6 hours a way from the picnic. SOCAPOTS you will be the man if you come all the way from Canada which would be about 24 hours drive from Vancouver, Canada. Stay  from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.


Man i would love to make it down. But its just not the right time for me. The overtime at work is crazy right now. And i wont take time off and miss out on my share of it. Its usually busy spring and fall.. I think i'll have to book some time off next season though. Try a bit harder to make it down there for at least a weekend.
I think from where i am (Winnipeg) its about a 30 hour drive.. i looked it up in the past a few times. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice truspokes.....they going on?


X2
The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Someone on here posted that u can change the rearend without shortening the driveshaft by keeping something from the old rearend ??? it was someone with a grey 74 with leaf and striping posted a couple things and hasnt been back on that i kno ??? anyone got info on that


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

BIG MARC said:


> Yes if you lifted!Seriously yes you can(uncut) but it will rub from time to time on Jaccie Chans but real D's/Z's no problemo.
> 
> 90-92 RWD Fleetwood Brougham,94-96 Caprice or 95-96 Impala SS w/Posi & rear disc(the one I want to upgrade to),I personally have an '80 CDV 368 6.0 heavy duty w/Glasshouse-Raghouse swaybar.


 r they all the same price at the yard??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

tricksterjho said:


> everything bolts right on. all you need to change is the yoke on the rear end.


this guy maybe he has a new account


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

tricksterjho said:


>


 //////////////////////////


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

:nicoderm: Ah, yes the early pages of the FEST..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

That's dope :thumbsup:. Gotta love that '74 side trim


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

socapots said:


> Man i would love to make it down. But its just not the right time for me. The overtime at work is crazy right now. And i wont take time off and miss out on my share of it. Its usually busy spring and fall.. I think i'll have to book some time off next season though. Try a bit harder to make it down there for at least a weekend.
> I think from where i am (Winnipeg) its about a 30 hour drive.. i looked it up in the past a few times. lol.


 Make that green and there is always next year.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

JustCruisin said:


> :nicoderm: Ah, yes the early pages of the FEST..



Nicely done...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> DONE DEAL SEE YOU THERE BRO


:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

SouthSide76 said:


> Sandkindustries.com has them, I paid $150 for the back corner fillers they screwed right on . A little high on price but it was worth it .


Thats where I got mines.



harborareaPhil said:


> not high price at all....post pics I'd like to see how they look


They fit beautifully. Will post pics soon. (If I remember).



brn2ridelo said:


> my old green glasshouse had them on
> got them from impala bobs in phoenix
> 
> 
> ...


Impala Bob's buys them from E & K Bumper Fillers... aka Sandkindustries.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

They make em for 75 & 76 caprice too?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> They make em for 75 & 76 caprice too?


Website only lists the following 

74-76 Impala Front & Rear
74 Caprice Front & Rear

Unfortunately no 75-76 Caprice.

But who knows! You may need to call it in.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:wave::wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

looking for a stock 75/76 caprice streeing wheel in burgandy red to match this car, MUST BE CLEAN


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

let me check I got 2 burg and 2 black....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> looking for a stock 75/76 caprice streeing wheel in burgandy red to match this car, MUST BE CLEAN


:worship:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> looking for a stock 75/76 caprice streeing wheel in burgandy red to match this car, MUST BE CLEAN


this you?....you find yourself a new toy


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> this you?....you find yourself a new toy


NEW TOY!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> let me check I got 2 burg and 2 black....


IF YOU CAN, PM ME PICS AND PRICE


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> my old green glasshouse had them on
> got them from impala bobs in phoenix
> 
> 
> ...


hella clean bumpa


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> :nicoderm: Ah, yes the early pages of the FEST..


This shit is tight


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> looking for a stock 75/76 caprice streeing wheel in burgandy red to match this car, MUST BE CLEAN


Good god!!!!! I wouldn't change a thing on that joint!!!!


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

sup glasshouse fam....i still have these tailights available

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...la-glasshouse-rear-tailights-1974-1975-a.html


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lowriderlife said:


> sup glasshouse fam....i still have these tailights availablehttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...la-glasshouse-rear-tailights-1974-1975-a.html


sup brother... hope you can make out to the 4th annual glasshouse fest picnic


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Good god!!!!! I wouldn't change a thing on that joint!!!!


it might look better with t tops, and tru rays


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> looking for a stock 75/76 caprice streeing wheel in burgandy red to match this car, MUST BE CLEAN


gods gift.... that is beautiful


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> it might look better with t tops, and tru rays


yea..... can't wait to see that


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> NEW TOY!


god damn!! very nice perry, congrats!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 372665
> View attachment 372666
> View attachment 372667
> :nicoderm:


I didn't think these cars had the black platesThought they originally came in blue


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> NEW TOY!


You wanna sell it lol!?


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

youre right they were blue i painted them black! u like?


brn2ridelo said:


> I didn't think these cars had the black platesThought they originally came in blue


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

lupe said:


>


 rag houses with the top up look tuff i remeber that blue one use to cruz it wit the top down though


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea..... can't wait to see that


my red car sat for 3 years out of the 4 years i owned it, i wanted to cut it, but couldn`t do it. this time, this car is going to have a few changes do to it, i have 2 sets of the og HURST t tops, gotta use 1 set on it. got a nice collection of mint old school wheels. 
(i`m just thinking out loud, but yes i would like to switch it up this time. )


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

did anybody ever findout who was making the side window trim? i have the og clips
i know a few guys talked about, but i don`t remember seeing the end product, anybody got updates?


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

TOOK MINE OUT FOR A STROLL


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Someone on here posted that u can change the rearend without shortening the driveshaft by keeping something from the old rearend ??? it was someone with a grey 74 with leaf and striping posted a couple things and hasnt been back on that i kno ??? anyone got info on that


how do u change the yoke on athe rearend


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> my red car sat for 3 years out of the 4 years i owned it, i wanted to cut it, but couldn`t do it. this time, this car is going to have a few changes do to it, i have 2 sets of the og HURST t tops, gotta use 1 set on it. got a nice collection of mint old school wheels. (i`m just thinking out loud, but yes i would like to switch it up this time. )


picnic is coming soon.... will we be seeing it?????ask Saul he got a set from the guy in pomona... looked just fine...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

whens the picnic same as last year in two weeks how much ?? or is it like before ?? taco guy


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> how do u change the yoke on athe rearend


 ???


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> picnic is coming soon.... will we be seeing it?????ask Saul he got a set from the guy in pomona... looked just fine...


what looked fine??
i need to find the steering wheel too


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

the quarter window trims... the guy with the burg 76 with black vinal was selling them there at Pomona ....I'll look through my mess for the wheel


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

oh , now i understand, ill look for that guy at pomona.
let me know about the wheel


----------



## OG Mike (Sep 19, 2011)

*Bitch is Clean.....*




MR.59 said:


> looking for a stock 75/76 caprice streeing wheel in burgandy red to match this car, MUST BE CLEAN


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> oh , now i understand, ill look for that guy at pomona.let me know about the wheel


no problem


----------



## delta 88 riderz (Sep 10, 2009)

i got a set of side window trim tha goes on the door for a 74 impala pm me for pic thanx


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

delta 88 riderz said:


> i got a set of side window trim tha goes on the door for a 74 impala pm me for pic thanx


SIDE WINDOW TRIM, that goes on the door?
do you mean door edge trim?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


>


 I love this glasshouse...that grill is sick, im thinkin' of getting one made for my ride but I dont know how good it will look cuz I have a '74 lmpala and the turn signals are in the corners...if anyone have pics of a 74 impala with a grill like this please post em


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looks awesome on 74' impala


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Finally went and checked out the 76' Caprice today, looked better from the road..
Both 1/4s were crunched up, body was rotted, and mice chewed up the interior.. was hoping to scoop it up, but I'll wait for something cleaner.. I already fixed enough rust on my 75! :happysad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

parts parts parts parts Jim Bob!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> parts parts parts parts Jim Bob!!


lol. They said they wouldn't part it out, but if I can do some bartering I'll get it.. they're asking too much right now..
It had the dealership sticker on the trunk lid from the same town making me think its one owner, but it sure don't look it!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

My95Fleety said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> lol. They said they wouldn't part it out, but if I can do some bartering I'll get it.. they're asking too much right now..It had the dealership sticker on the trunk lid from the same town making me think its one owner, but it sure don't look it!


sucks they left it for dead out in the elements


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Finally went and checked out the 76' Caprice today, looked better from the road..Both 1/4s were crunched up, body was rotted, and mice chewed up the interior.. was hoping to scoop it up, but I'll wait for something cleaner.. I already fixed enough rust on my 75! :happysad:


Sad sad sad


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I couldn't figure out why I couldn't get the hood popped.. duh, no hinges on it!
I was surprised it didn't have power windows?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Finally took the Ride out of the Garage after a long ass time, going to do a little something to it, was bored and shot this little want to be Video of it, not the greatest but hey, im just trying to get my feet wet with this Video sharing shit.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Snap, dont know what happened to the rest of the video *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Heres some more of the video, dont know why it was cut into pieces. :dunno:





*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Looks good smurf


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

509Rider said:


> Looks good smurf


*Thanks Homie, just fucking with this Camera and wanted to try to see if i could post a Video.

Here's one more part.






*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*The Reason why i pulled it out of the Garage is because i'm going to fix this little dragging problem, The name of the Game is LOW-RIDING so my mission is to drive this fucker laid the fuck out with out problems.

*


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> any 76's out there for sale:dunno: preferably junker


i think you just got your wish!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> I couldn't figure out why I couldn't get the hood popped.. duh, no hinges on it!I was surprised it didn't have power windows?


there's someone who needs that steering wheel


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

let the NOS fun begin


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

SMURF said:


> *The Reason why i pulled it out of the Garage is because i'm going to fix this little dragging problem, The name of the Game is LOW-RIDING so my mission is to drive this fucker laid the fuck out with out problems.
> 
> *
> View attachment 373271


i smashed mine again last week! got to get it fixed before the bbq! fck!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

SMURF said:


> *Thanks Homie, just fucking with this Camera and wanted to try to see if i could post a Video.
> 
> Here's one more part.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> I couldn't figure out why I couldn't get the hood popped.. duh, no hinges on it!
> I was surprised it didn't have power windows?


i need that steering wheel off that beast


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> i need that steering wheel off that beast


I thought of that when I was checking it out, but I doubt you'd want it.. not very clean


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

shit I'd like the dash with the OG radio... mine is cut out


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> I thought of that when I was checking it out, but I doubt you'd want it.. not very clean


anybody got an extra wheel this color, and " good condition is a must!"


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> my red car sat for 3 years out of the 4 years i owned it, i wanted to cut it, but couldn`t do it. this time, this car is going to have a few changes do to it, i have 2 sets of the og HURST t tops, gotta use 1 set on it. got a nice collection of mint old school wheels.
> (i`m just thinking out loud, but yes i would like to switch it up this time. )


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

509Rider said:


> Looks good smurf


X2 man.
Rides lookin sweet


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> I couldn't figure out why I couldn't get the hood popped.. duh, no hinges on it!
> I was surprised it didn't have power windows?


yeah man.. you can do better then that for a build.. But not a bad looking parts car if you had the space and time to part it out..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

STRAY 52 said:


> i smashed mine again last week! got to get it fixed before the bbq! fck!


:wow:

thats sucks man. 
Hopefully you can get it all fixed up in time..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> anybody got an extra wheel this color, and " good condition is a must!"


this really looks like the same color as mine...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> this really looks like the same color as mine...


on the front side is lighter, but i looked again at the back side pic, and and it looks darker


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SMURF said:


> *Thanks Homie, just fucking with this Camera and wanted to try to see if i could post a Video.
> 
> Here's one more part.
> 
> ...


SHE LOOKING GOOD BRO WE CARAVANING TO PICNIC


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Do you guys chrome our polish the Front end metal trim pieces (7pieces) on a 76 caprice clip. What shops are you sending these parts to get done?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the top!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


>


purple one is tight ,,check out the grill,,,old school pipes...shit Glass houses are some sexy ass cars


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


>


:wow: Damn.. Flaked the F_CK out! Landau patterns..:nicoderm:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay so the guy COPS_ON_PAYROLL is banned now does anyone know why? I have a package on the way to him that should be delivered tomorrow and he's supposed to be putting the money in tomorrow. I think I'm gonna put a hold on it tomorrow


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> :wow: Damn.. Flaked the F_CK out! Landau patterns..:nicoderm:


yea fuckin sick


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

lupe said:


>


Must be nice to be able to ride your raghouse in October :uh: :rofl: I gotta move to Cali


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


>


this is real nice!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> Yes. and the center piece on back glass stays on the left side trim when removing (at least mine did)..
> You can see the white clips all the way around that hold the trim on..


do u got any tips for not scratching glass??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

T T T....from page 3....very upsetting....hope everyones busy building...progress pic?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

lupe said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> T T T....from page 3....very upsetting....hope everyones busy building...progress pic?


:yes:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


>



am i the only one seeing the bandwidth exceeded on this shit???


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> T T T....from page 3....very upsetting....hope everyones busy building...progress pic?


Gotta do me some grinding.. Not much of a pic. But all i took. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lupe said:


>


Rides looking badass man.


----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey guys, hot off the asphalt from the Las Vegas Supershow, here's another lowrider-inspired t-shirt from Movin' Violation! Many people saw our "Legends of the Game" Jesse Valadez and his Gypsy Rose t-shirt at the show, and wanted to know where they can get one of their own. Please visit our website and see what else we've got in our shop! 

We are also constantly working to bring you more lowrider-inspired products and behind the scene stories and videos. Check us out at movinviolation.com, where we're bringing you the latest in Street Inspired, Style Driven urban apparel.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> do u got any tips for not scratching glass??


:biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

socapots said:


> am i the only one seeing the bandwidth exceeded on this shit???


Here's one I saved..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I see these shirts don't fall below the kneecap like the other G-House shirts.. and start out at Medium sizes! :biggrin:
Is it possible to print em on a different color shirt besides white? Black?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

That shirts nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Movin' Violation said:


> Hey guys, hot off the asphalt from the Las Vegas Supershow, here's another lowrider-inspired t-shirt from Movin' Violation! Many people saw our "Legends of the Game" Jesse Valadez and his Gypsy Rose t-shirt at the show, and wanted to know where they can get one of their own. Please visit our website and see what else we've got in our shop!
> 
> We are also constantly working to bring you more lowrider-inspired products and behind the scene stories and videos. Check us out at movinviolation.com, where we're bringing you the latest in Street Inspired, Style Driven urban apparel.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> I see these shirts don't fall below the kneecap like the other G-House shirts.. and start out at Medium sizes! :biggrin:
> Is it possible to print em on a different color shirt besides white? Black?


Hey JustCruisin, thanks for the questions. As for the shirts falling below the kneecap, that's pretty low brother! (LOL) You would just need to buy a larger size. Our men's Glasshouse Groove t-shirt will come in sizes up to a 5X for all us Big Boys out there. As for the different color tee, we work real hard here at Movin' Violation to figure out what designs will look best on what color of t-shirt. We felt that this release would be best on white for all those that like white shirts instead of black. But you never know, we just might do a re-release of this design on a black tee down the road. Thanks again!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

What's the date of the picnic? I want to try and make it down since I'm on this side of the states and finally get to meet some of the fellow "Housers" and shoot some pics


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

these moldings are for sale, they're in ok shape...a little bent up. id get them rechromed.
all in all i dont need them so PM me if you want them, ill hook you up.



















complete set.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> these moldings are for sale, they're in ok shape...a little bent up. id get them rechromed.
> all in all i dont need them so PM me if you want them, ill hook you up.
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

BUMP!!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

any info on the yoke on the rear end driveshaft


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> :biggrin:


 i got the front trim off it was a bitch i think it would be easier if the tool had a more of a point at the end so it could grab the clips better 
thanks r the clips on the back window the same


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Gotta do me some grinding.. Not much of a pic. But all i took. lol.


show the proccess of making them fit. i was going to put the true spokes on my 76 , but i have to drill them out.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking for a 75 - 76 taillights & skirts please let me know . Thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

x2....same issue with my rims...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> i got the front trim off it was a bitch i think it would be easier if the tool had a more of a point at the end so it could grab the clips better
> thanks r the clips on the back window the same


Yup, same kind of clips on the back window.. you got the Y-shaped tool? It hooked fine on mine, just had to hold the handle at an angle so that hook catches..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I had to open up my Truspokes also.. ya can see how far I had to go, enough to get those long-shank lugnuts in there..








Really wish I didn't sell em..


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

NINJA said:


> What's the date of the picnic? I want to try and make it down since I'm on this side of the states and finally get to meet some of the fellow "Housers" and shoot some pics


*It's next weekend Homie, October 22nd at Elysian Park in Los Angeles, under the Palm Trees.*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

will chopper finish his donk rescue rag in time!!!!....stay tuned!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Some Pictures i took in Vegas this past weekend.*






*






**






*


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

SMURF said:


> *Some Pictures i took in Vegas this past weekend.*
> View attachment 376471
> *
> View attachment 376473
> ...


 THATS A BADD ASSS RIDE HOMIE....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

SMURF said:


>


Looks like the seat stitching matches the patterns in the paint!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*That's all Folks. *


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn! That's the most I've seen @ one show :wow:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn! That's the most I've seen @ one show :wow:


*Yeah, that's why i Love Glasshouses, there's always only a handful at every Show and not one looks alike. *


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yep..... some nice glasshouses there


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> I thought of that when I was checking it out, but I doubt you'd want it.. not very clean


still need a wheel this color, must be from a 76 caprice, and in nice shape


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

SMURF said:


> *Yeah, that's why i Love Glasshouses, there's always only a handful at every Show and not one looks alike. *


 YOU SAID IT BROTHER !!!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

WSup SMURF!!!Thanks for the pics homie,missed you out there but I didn't get to the show till 4pm...rough night/weekend.I did take home 70s 3rd place Mild Custom tho 





SMURF said:


> *Some Pictures i took in Vegas this past weekend.*
> View attachment 376471
> *
> View attachment 376473
> ...


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG MARC said:


> WSup SMURF!!!Thanks for the pics homie,missed you out there but I didn't get to the show till 4pm...rough night/weekend.*I did take home 70s 3rd place Mild Custom tho*


Congrats Marc! :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My95Fleety said:


> Congrats Marc! :thumbsup:


X74


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

traffictowing said:


> YOU SAID IT BROTHER !!!!





BIG MARC said:


> WSup SMURF!!!Thanks for the pics homie,missed you out there but I didn't get to the show till 4pm...rough night/weekend.I did take home 70s 3rd place Mild Custom tho


congrats USO.....should of been 1st....


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

View attachment 376507
View attachment 376508
View attachment 376509
I like how the patterns flow around the mural on this black '74 rag :thumbsup: are those '74 Impala taillights?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My95Fleety said:


>


Man that mural is nice


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My95Fleety said:


>


I love this color combo, makes me want a caramel shake :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

some of these rags are the wrong year for this fest


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

SMURF said:


> *It's next weekend Homie, October 22nd at Elysian Park in Los Angeles, under the Palm Trees.*


Nice!!! I'm definitely gonna do everything I can do to make it down. What time does it get under way?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> some of these rags are the wrong year for this fest


:yes: at least the blue '72 has 74-76 sport mirrors lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

My95Fleety said:


>


THIS ONE GETS MY VOTE! ARE THESE 14`S ON HERE?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yep love that color combo


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SMURF said:


> *Some Pictures i took in Vegas this past weekend.*
> View attachment 376471
> *
> View attachment 376473
> ...


Thats wicked man. I love that ragtop cover.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> show the proccess of making them fit. i was going to put the true spokes on my 76 , but i have to drill them out.





harborareaPhil said:


> x2....same issue with my rims...


Will do.
Thinking of a couple ways to do it. Some will be prettier then others. Either way i'll post up what i do.




JustCruisin said:


> I had to open up my Truspokes also.. ya can see how far I had to go, enough to get those long-shank lugnuts in there..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They end up looking alot like this from the rear. Seems like there is lots of material to take from before it becomes an issue. And the spacers that are on the wheel now look to be the porper spacing. 
Working alot these days but i'll post it up once i get them on.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

just take it slow brother....(no ****)....sure hate to ruin them


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

My95Fleety said:


>


that color combo is killer for sure. for some reason for me those tail lights put it over the edge for me.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

traffictowing said:


> THATS A BADD ASSS RIDE HOMIE....





My95Fleety said:


> Congrats Marc! :thumbsup:





heartofthacity said:


> X74





harborareaPhil said:


> congrats USO.....should of been 1st....




Thanks every1 & thank you USO...aint gonna lie I was good with the way she was until I saw the other HOUSES on the field,I need to step it up there was heavy competition that I was tripn off but my girl does deserve more!Jorge thanks for the pics.


heartofthacity said:


> Man that mural is nice


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> just take it slow brother....(no ****)....sure hate to ruin them


haha... no doubt man. Im gonna start onthe one with the curb rash.. that way if i fuck it up, then it aint no big deal. 

up north right now. I'll try get started on that when i get back south.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SMURF said:


> *It's next weekend Homie, October 22nd at Elysian Park in Los Angeles, under the Palm Trees.*


*SO WHAT SMURF WE COOKING, COUNTY SANDWICHS*:drama:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

COCHELA VALLE


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

BIG MARC said:


> WSup SMURF!!!Thanks for the pics homie,missed you out there but I didn't get to the show till 4pm...rough night/weekend.I did take home 70s 3rd place Mild Custom tho


:Cool:
good stuff man. You definatly got a sweet ride. Love the cover murals for the top..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I gotta give it up to the Leal Bros. and Candyman.. they lay down some sick paint on those Texas G-Houses! 
THat flake, patterns, and kandy is definitely my style..:yes: I dunno who I was kidding trying to go one color on a car *I own*..haha

































:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> I gotta give it up to the Leal Bros. and Candyman.. they lay down some sick paint on those Texas G-Houses!
> THat flake, patterns, and kandy is definitely my style..:yes: I dunno who I was kidding trying to go one color on a car *I own*..haha
> 
> 
> ...


no doubt. couldnt stop staring at those first 2


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

SMURF said:


> *It's next weekend Homie, October 22nd at Elysian Park in Los Angeles, under the Palm Trees.*


NOTED. THANKS!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> I see these shirts don't fall below the kneecap like the other G-House shirts.. and start out at Medium sizes! :biggrin:
> Is it possible to print em on a different color shirt besides white? Black?


:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

still looking for mirrors johnny?......


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> some of these rags are the wrong year for this fest


*I know Big Dog, but I know the Homie Dress2Impress comes in here from time to time, figured i get a couple of shots for him to enjoy too.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

BIG MARC said:


> WSup SMURF!!!Thanks for the pics homie,missed you out there but I didn't get to the show till 4pm...rough night/weekend.I did take home 70s 3rd place Mild Custom tho


*Congrats Big Homie, she was looking good out there. *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

What times the picnic gonna pop off? I'm gonna be driving down from Sac so I need to make sure I leave early enough. Also, anybody got word on a good chromer? I brought my arms with me and was thinking of getting them done while I'm out here. If they're in LA I will drop them off when I come down for te picnic


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Some shots from the L.A Show a couple of Months ago. 























*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

SMURF said:


>



3 G-Houses in 1 shot....? :420:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

SMURF said:


>


SMURF, ya tryin to throw me into Cardiac Arrest on october 15th....? hno: :420: 

*GLASS MUTHR F_CKIN HOUSE!!!*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*After the Show We hit The Shaw and bumped into the Homie Green Eyes(Inkera, Layitlow) 















*


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

:yes::fool2: :worship:
I'm sold on Raghouses.. that blue one did it!! man... :420:

man.. If that red & gold one rolled past me on the ave, locked-up pipes rumblin'.. I probably would keel over.. it'd be a good way to go though! uffin: :angel:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

SMURF said:


> *After the Show We hit The Shaw and bumped into the Homie Green Eyes(Inkera, Layitlow) *


Is that what he put the 5 ton Prohopper coils in?? I forgot ..



JustCruisin said:


> :yes::fool2: :worship:
> I'm sold on Raghouses.. that blue one did it!! man... :420:
> 
> man.. If that red & gold one rolled past me on the ave, locked-up pipes rumblin'.. I probably would keel over.. it'd be a good way to go though! uffin: :angel:


All these chromed *smooth* bumpers...:nicoderm:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> SMURF, ya tryin to throw me into Cardiac Arrest on october 15th....? hno: :420:
> 
> *GLASS MUTHR F_CKIN HOUSE!!!*


 *Just Emptying out the Memory Card Homie.

*


JustCruisin said:


> :yes::fool2: :worship:
> *I'm sold on Raghouses.. that blue one did it!! man... :420:
> *
> man.. If that red & gold one rolled past me on the ave, locked-up pipes rumblin'.. I probably would keel over.. it'd be a good way to go though! uffin: :angel:


*Yeah that Blue one is Bad Ass, the most detailed one i've ever seen, you have to see it in person to really appreciate it and see all the details it has, This one actually made an appearance at THE GLASSHOUSE PICNIC. 









*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*This is the One that sold Me on Rags and Glasshouses over all.
That's all for Tonight Folks. uffin:








*


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

what page or link to rearend swap?? how much do you got to shorten driveshaft ? do u gotta take the car to do it??
thanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SMURF said:


> View attachment 377994
> View attachment 377995


I love this 76! I'm glad they kept the Impala clip on it.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fuuuck me :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

On eBay for $20k


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

SMURF said:


> View attachment 377996
> 
> 
> View attachment 377997
> ...


this one is cold!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SMURF said:


> *After the Show We hit The Shaw and bumped into the Homie Green Eyes(Inkera, Layitlow)
> 
> View attachment 378039
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

nice pics Smurf


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

SMURF said:


> View attachment 376502


one off Empire Customs pumps and chevy bowtie tanks


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> what page or link to rearend swap?? how much do you got to shorten driveshaft ? do u gotta take the car to do it??
> thanks


???


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

You never forget your 1st true love I really miss her!!!:tears::tears:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> one off Empire Customs pumps and *chevy bowtie tanks*


I noticed those tanks.. couldn't see the pumps though..  :thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

MAYBE SOMEDAY WHEN SOMEONE BUYS MY GLASSHOUSE IT WILL LOOK LIKE SOME OF THOSE CARS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam still for sale....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*What up Homies, I saw these Two leaving a San Diego Car Show bout 3 Months Ago while i was Vacationing with the family.























*


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

NINJA said:


> nice pics Smurf


X2.
those are some wicked pics man.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SMURF said:


> *What up Homies, I saw these Two leaving a San Diego Car Show bout 3 Months Ago while i was Vacationing with the family.
> View attachment 378290
> View attachment 378291
> View attachment 378292
> *


More pics of tha chick in the glasshouse please :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> On eBay for $20k


BAD ASSSSSSSSS:thumbsup:


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

New Shoes..... :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Someday ..... Someday ....


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

weto said:


> New Shoes..... :biggrin:


THat orange pearl definitely hittin in the sun!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> what page or link to rearend swap?? how much do you got to shorten driveshaft ? do u gotta take the car to do it??
> thanks


???? thanks


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

swap the rear end and take the whole thing to a place to get it cut and balanced. 
All the info is in here. Maybe try some searches for it.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

weto said:


> New Shoes..... :biggrin:


dem some nice shoes man. :thumbsup:


----------



## THASMOKEDOGG (May 14, 2003)

Does anyone have the contact info for the guy who was selling the quarter glass window chrome on here?? I need a set badly


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

On Craigslist for $6500 in Floridahttp://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/2636698455.html


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> I noticed those tanks.. couldn't see the pumps though..  :thumbsup:


i havent seen an actual real good clear picture of the setup, here yet thats prolly why. Hope someone has one!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> still looking for mirrors johnny?......


What do u got?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Johnny562 said:


> What do u got?


just the chrome one I showed you....


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> just the chrome one I showed you....


I'm looking for both though.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

SMURF said:


> View attachment 378006
> 
> 
> View attachment 378004


SEE YOU GUYS AT THE G-FEST PICNIC!!!:wave:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

weto said:


> New Shoes..... :biggrin:


those are proper shoe's for this ride


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> MAN I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THESE OLD G-RIDES IN PERSON ! I WONDER IF ANYONE KNOWS IF THIS ONE IS STILL AROUND ?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

firme63ragtop said:


> sean_2009 said:
> 
> 
> > MAN I WOUL
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider said:


>


someone needs to buy this!


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> firme63ragtop said:
> 
> 
> > i wissh i had one :tears: i want a 76
> ...


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> someone needs to buy this!


WHERE IZ THAT BEAUTTY ? GOTTA NUMBER ?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

firme63ragtop said:


> chevycaprice89 said:
> 
> 
> > HAAAHAAA YA , I KNOW THEIR GANGSTA ! I EVEN PUT MY 63 SS RAGTOP ON THE BACKBURNER IN ORDER TO CONCENTRATE ON MY 76 ! I'M GETTING TIRED OF SEEING 63'S . SEEMS LIKE YOU SEE THEM EVERYWHERE . YOU DON'T SEE TOO MANY 76 GLASSHOUSES , ESPECIALLY SINCE ALOT OF THEM GOT DESTROYED IN DEMOLITION DERBYS THROUGH THE YEARS , OR JUST GOT STRAIGHT OUT CRUSHED .:banghead::tears:
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

weto said:


> New Shoes..... :biggrin:


CLEAN HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


> SEE YOU GUYS AT THE G-FEST PICNIC!!!:wave:


COOL PRIMO HIT ME UP LATER :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

socapots said:


> swap the rear end and take the whole thing to a place to get it cut and balanced.
> All the info is in here. Maybe try some searches for it.


ive read dirtys topic a while bak but im not sure if he mentioned if once u do the swap u gotta tow car to have the shop that shortens the driveshaft install it or can u just take the driveshaft by itself


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> someone needs to buy this!


price?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

firme63ragtop said:


> chevycaprice89 said:
> 
> 
> > HAAAHAAA YA , I KNOW THEIR GANGSTA ! I EVEN PUT MY 63 SS RAGTOP ON THE BACKBURNER IN ORDER TO CONCENTRATE ON MY 76 ! I'M GETTING TIRED OF SEEING 63'S . SEEMS LIKE YOU SEE THEM EVERYWHERE . YOU DON'T SEE TOO MANY 76 GLASSHOUSES , ESPECIALLY SINCE ALOT OF THEM GOT DESTROYED IN DEMOLITION DERBYS THROUGH THE YEARS , OR JUST GOT STRAIGHT OUT CRUSHED .:banghead::tears:
> ...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

jjarez79 said:


> firme63ragtop said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah if you got a Glasshouse...to me thats what your expression of owning a Glasshouse....which is your tired of the ordinary.....but these things were built to lowride...
> ...


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

sean_2009 said:


>


man what went wrong here!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

STRAY 52 said:


> man what went wrong here!


hahahahaaa.... yep.... seriously....practice makes perfect


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

firme63ragtop said:


> sean_2009 said:
> 
> 
> > MAN I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THESE OLD G-RIDES IN PERSON ! I WONDER IF ANYONE KNOWS IF THIS ONE IS STILL AROUND ?
> ...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

So yesterday, I'm sittin on the throne doing my duty..(pun intended) Flippin through an old LRM issue I always look at, and see a tech article, instantly recognizing the driveshaft yoke on this undercarriage shot.. Start reading and they're puttin duals on JohnDMonster's 76' Caprice! Probably old news to alot of you, but I thought it was


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:machinegun: single hump crossmembers :rofl:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

headers and small mufflers.... bet it sounds pretty dam healthy....sucks about single humper.... but they made it work


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

rather do straight pipe  no cats no mufflers


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> ive read dirtys topic a while bak but im not sure if he mentioned if once u do the swap u gotta tow car to have the shop that shortens the driveshaft install it or can u just take the driveshaft by itself


If you can do the measuring right yourself for how long the driveshaft needs to be, you can just take in the driveshaft and tell them what you want.. Better way in my opinion is to take the whole car down so they can see what they are dealing with.. no fucking around that way.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

chevycaprice89 said:


> rather do straight pipe  no cats no mufflers


that's just alittle much for a glasshouse.....


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> that's just alittle much for a glasshouse.....


ok mabey 1 cat


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

WHAT UP ANYONE HAVE A SET OF CLEAN HEADLIGHT BEZELS FOR 75 CAPRICE IF SO PM ME


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

JustCruisin said:


> So yesterday, I'm sittin on the throne doing my duty..(pun intended) Flippin through an old LRM issue I always look at, and see a tech article, instantly recognizing the driveshaft yoke on this undercarriage shot.. Start reading and they're puttin duals on JohnDMonster's 76' Caprice! Probably old news to alot of you, but I thought it was


turn downs suck they kick up dirt and dust and fucken get everything dirty


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

yes the turn downs suck they do blow everything up and the single hump is gone it has a double now for the last five years the car was put togther in 2002 wow time flies


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

_*SEEN THIS NOT MINE ....MY OPINION I WOULDNT DO THIS TO A RAGHOUSE..:twak:
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/2648748612.html*_


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

johndmonster said:


> yes the turn downs suck they do blow everything up and the single hump is gone it has a double now for the last five years the car was put togther in 2002 wow time flies


greetings mr. John.....how's everything


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Thing are good im working on two projects right now a 68 caprice and a 67 caprice just hangn in there hows the glasshouse family doin


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

johndmonster said:


> yes the turn downs suck they do blow everything up and the single hump is gone it has a double now for the last five years the car was put togther in 2002 wow time flies


:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

johndmonster said:


> yes the turn downs suck they do blow everything up and the single hump is gone it has a double now for the last five years the car was put togther in 2002 wow time flies


:thumbsup: new pics???


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> _*SEEN THIS NOT MINE ....MY OPINION I WOULDNT DO THIS TO A RAGHOUSE..:twak:http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/2648748612.html*_


Damn that's retarded! The bad part is someone must've told him this would be a good idea *smh


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


:wow::wow: I love this one!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


KILLAAAAAAAAAAH !:thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Now that's what I'm talking about!!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Is there a Glasshouse Fest @ Elysian Park thread? Link?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about!!!!


:wave: Waddup Manu


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Johnny562 said:


> Is there a Glasshouse Fest @ Elysian Park thread? Link?


NO HOMIE ITS ALL HERE


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> NO HOMIE ITS ALL HERE


still can't find a time...all I find is " same place, same time"


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> _*SEEN THIS NOT MINE ....MY OPINION I WOULDNT DO THIS TO A RAGHOUSE..:twak:
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/2648748612.html*_


damn!!.
16500.. someone tell him to keep the wheels and give him 6500... lol. Still need a complete redo after that.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: Waddup Manu


 Wat up dezzy!! Just chillin.... I have lots of build pics I'll try to post up soon of my raghouse. I wanna come thru the 206 before Christmas and we can exchange some parts..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Wat up dezzy!! Just chillin.... I have lots of build pics I'll try to post up soon of my raghouse. I wanna come thru the 206 before Christmas and we can exchange some parts..


I'm ready when u are  send me your Xmas list early so I can put your stuff to the side and ill get the Netflix set up so we can watch a few flix and glass-out :biggrin:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


CLEAN,CLEAN,CLEAN!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


>




I got that issue. Clean raghouse!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's old school built....very nice local ride


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I've always like this pic.. like ya can hop in, throw the shifter handle into *D*, and roll out!


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Has anyone ever had their front adapter seize 2 the bearing cast on the hub/bearing area??? Unfortunately I'm gonna have 2 currently answer "yes" for myself... ...FUCK!!!:burn: ...any suggestions(w/o torchin' my adapter) from my fellow G-House riders??? :dunno:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."DEDICATION CRUISE NIGHT...POST A COMMENT HOMIES AND COME SUPPORT"...*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/316708-big-fish-productions1.html


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

rIdaho said:


> Has anyone ever had their front adapter seize 2 the bearing cast on the hub/bearing area??? Unfortunately I'm gonna have 2 currently answer "yes" for myself... ...FUCK!!!:burn: ...any suggestions(w/o torchin' my adapter) from my fellow G-House riders??? :dunno:


well if theres no chance of them coming apart....take the whole rotor and adapter off and set it in a vise... rotor won't be more than $30...so if it get ruined no big deal...may be able to pry the adapter off...or press it off....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> I've always like this pic.. like ya can hop in, throw the shifter handle into *D*, and roll out!





firme63ragtop said:


> KILLAAAAAAAAAAH !:thumbsup:





beentheredonethat6 said:


>


 
its the same car my homie owns this car he painted red about a year ago


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

NINJA said:


> still can't find a time...all I find is " same place, same time"


x2... Can someone please post more info for the glasshouse rooks.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> well if theres no chance of them coming apart....take the whole rotor and adapter off and set it in a vise... rotor won't be more than $30...so if it get ruined no big deal...may be able to pry the adapter off...or press it off....


or tap around it with a chisel... 
or if there are holes in the rotor face see if you can use a drift punch in there to smack it off.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Update pics from the homie socalhopper :thumbsup: homie is putting in work!!!Getting started on molding the firewall







Gonna mold the dash and put in digital dash







Rear trailing arms and rear end are going to be engraved














CROWN JEWEL :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

More pics from socalhopper


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Went and looked @ a raghouse for my cousin today :biggrin: it's solid and has all the hard to find trim pieces in the trunk and has fenders and hood and the door panels. If he doesn't pick it up I might have to :biggrin: the price is super right and it runs!!! Only has a lil rust in front of the driver's quarter.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anybody know what this is?? Saw it in the rag


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> More pics from socalhopper


Looks like the same color I put on the one I've been working on


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

NINJA said:


> Looks like the same color I put on the one I've been working on


 I bought the car with a fresh paint job then I gutted it and pulled the body off the frame its gonna be repainted and patterened


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

So.Cal Hopper said:


> I bought the car with a fresh paint job then I gutted it and pulled the body off the frame its gonna be repainted and patterened


Right on, good luck with it bro. I do like the color that's currently on it though  lol


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

NINJA said:


> still can't find a time...all I find is " same place, same time"





Johnny562 said:


> x2... Can someone please post more info for the glasshouse rooks.


*What's up Homies, 
Here's the run down:

"THE GLASSHOUSE FEST 2011 PICNIC"
Location: Elysian Park
1880 Academy Dr.
(On Stadium Way, between Scott Ave. and Academy Rd., under the Palm Trees)
Los Angeles CA
**
Date: October 22, 2011
Time: 11am to Sunset

"Sorry to announce Fellas that Due to some hating going on last year, we wont be having the Taquero this year."

Hope to see you all there and remember the most Important thing of all,

"1974, 1975 and 1976 GLASSHOUSES ONLY"

*​


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

SMURF said:


> *What's up Homies,
> Here's the run down:
> 
> "THE GLASSHOUSE FEST 2011 PICNIC"
> ...


thanx Smurf :thumbsup:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

socapots said:


> or tap around it with a chisel...
> or if there are holes in the rotor face see if you can use a drift punch in there to smack it off.


 Thanks 2 Harbourphil & socapots, I'll be trying both methods 2morrow, and I'll keep u posted. All I know is 4sure I'll be doin something 2 prevent this again.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

rIdaho said:


> Thanks 2 Harbourphil & socapots, I'll be trying both methods 2morrow, and I'll keep u posted. All I know is 4sure I'll be doin something 2 prevent this again.


Good thinkin. maybe a little anit sieze on the mating surfaces?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> uffin:


Thats freakin sweet


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rIdaho said:


> Has anyone ever had their front adapter seize 2 the bearing cast on the hub/bearing area??? Unfortunately I'm gonna have 2 currently answer "yes" for myself... ...FUCK!!!:burn: ...any suggestions(w/o torchin' my adapter) from my fellow G-House riders??? :dunno:


soak it with w-d then hit all around it with and air chisle, work it in between the the 2 surfaces.
i would try that 1st while you have them on the car, that way you can just rotate them


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Does anybody know what this is?? Saw it in the rag


 Aftermarket rear defogger?,


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> Aftermarket rear defogger?,


maybe.... I have an aftermarket wiper delay from the 70's that look's like that


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> maybe.... I have an aftermarket wiper delay from the 70's that look's like that


Hmmm...looks old lol


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

SMURF said:


> *What's up Homies,
> Here's the run down:
> 
> "THE GLASSHOUSE FEST 2011 PICNIC"
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I wonder why they made full size '76 Cadillac convertibles and not Caprice ones in '76


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

I'll be heading out of Sac around 6am to head down for the picnic. I'll be wearing my Glasshouse shirt and have my trusty camera around my neck taking plenty of shots. I'd like if any of you guys stop me and introduce yourselves, who knows when I'll get another chance to make it to one of these picnics. I lucked out being out here for work while this one was going on


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> uffin:


nice color


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

.....very nice ride....


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

*BIG PRIMO WILL BE IN THE G-HOUSE FEST!!!!! SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW!:thumbsup:*


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:tears:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

NINJA said:


> I'll be heading out of Sac around 6am to head down for the picnic. I'll be wearing my Glasshouse shirt and have my trusty camera around my neck taking plenty of shots. I'd like if any of you guys stop me and introduce yourselves, who knows when I'll get another chance to make it to one of these picnics. I lucked out being out here for work while this one was going on


Lucky :nosad:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Lucky :nosad:


I had that made a couple years ago.... Wanna see the back


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ill be there next year guaranteed!! :run:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

NINJA said:


> Looks like the same color I put on the one I've been working on



i like that dif


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

pne down. 3 to go. lol.. Looks kinda low on air too.


MR.59 said:


> show the proccess of making them fit. i was going to put the true spokes on my 76 , but i have to drill them out.





harborareaPhil said:


> x2....same issue with my rims...


finally got around to fitting one of the wheels.
Not much of a write up yet, But what i did and found is on page 6
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/227105-not-another-glasshouse-6.html


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> nice color


no doubt.. was starin at it at work.. and everyone who walked by did the same. lol.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

coco73chev said:


> i like that dif


Lol I bet you do..... How you been homie


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 2 guests)


JustCruisin
grandson
firme63ragtop
NINJA
elcoshiloco
harborareaPhil+
socapots

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup bro....


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

This FEST is the cause of/ and solution to my Glasshouse Addiction.. :happysad: 
Just when I think I have the willpower to work on my other ride, I click this topic and I can't think about any other car! :no:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


> *BIG PRIMO WILL BE IN THE G-HOUSE FEST!!!!! SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW!:thumbsup:*


ROLLING OUT RIGHT KNOW PRIMO:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SMURF said:


> *What's up Homies,
> Here's the run down:
> 
> "THE GLASSHOUSE FEST 2011 PICNIC"
> ...


:thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup:SEE THERE BRO


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I need pics guys!!!!!!!!!! :run: I'm going crazy up here!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> This FEST is the cause of/ and solution to my Glasshouse Addiction.. :happysad: Just when I think I have the willpower to work on my other ride, I click this topic and I can't think about any other car! :no:


:yes:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> I need pics guys!!!!!!!!!! :run: I'm going crazy up here!!


x2, is it cloudy up there? was hoping to see some new flicks with the sun hitting


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Its raining and cloudy as a muhfucka up here :uh:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

down here in san diego too, im shooting for next years picnic


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Other than meeting up with my club in vegas...I would rather be at the glasshouse picnic than the supershow.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

I wish I could of made it out today just to much going on Ill have to make the next years for sure.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR ALL MY G-HOUSE FAMILY THAT MADE IT OUT!!!! I HAD A BLAST.... EVEN HAD *YASTUVO* IN THE HOUSE... CANT WAIT FOR THE VIDEO!!!:worship:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

1975 VERT said:


> GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR ALL MY G-HOUSE FAMILY THAT MADE IT OUT!!!! I HAD A BLAST.... EVEN HAD *YASTUVO* IN THE HOUSE... CANT WAIT FOR THE VIDEO!!!:worship:



:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


> GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR ALL MY G-HOUSE FAMILY THAT MADE IT OUT!!!! I HAD A BLAST.... EVEN HAD *YASTUVO* IN THE HOUSE... CANT WAIT FOR THE VIDEO!!!:worship:


 HAD A BLAST PRINO THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT ROLLED OUT VIC SR,JR SAUL,SMURF,ROBERT,GREEN EYES FLORIDA,BIG HAPPY,THE HOMIE WITH RED RAGHOUSE


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

this shit is killin me.. haha.. i want some pics too...
Manu.. try plan for next year? If i can fix things right i'll be out there... Then again i seem to say tha alot. lol.


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

BLUE OWL said:


> HAD A BLAST PRINO THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT ROLLED OUT VIC SR,JR SAUL,SMURF,ROBERT,GREEN EYES FLORIDA,BIG HAPPY,THE HOMIE WITH RED RAGHOUSE


 Good meeting all of the glasshouse fiends too, nice weather, carne asada, bad ass rides, good conversations....all around good times, im glad I made out there today


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Just got back to the hotel in Sac. I have to say the picnic was WELL worth the 12 hour round trip drive. I want to give a huge thanx to everybody that had a hand in making the picnic happen. Got to meet quite a few guys from here and now I can put a face with a screen name and everyone made me feel welcome. Not to mention got to see some clean ass Glasshouses and Raghouses. I'll post up pics tomorrow


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> uffin:


 thats nice


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

I also had a blast today at the Ghouse/Raghouse picnic; It was good to see everyone there Primo,Rich,SAUL,SMURF,ROBERT,GREEN EYES,FLORIDA,BIG HAPPY,THE HOMIE WITH RED RAGHOUSE.

I just got home, what a day, 19 hrs of staying awake; 12 hrs of driving round trip, but I enjoyed every bit of it.

Thanks Rich and your wife for Q'ing everything up; the food was great.

Me and Jr can't wait for next year Ghouse/Raghouse picnic.

Stay cool everyone and one love from Vic & Jr USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton.
.
.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Rich and his wife hooked the food up proper (Big Thank you)...had a good time...always nice to talk with other glasshouse owners and get that valuable information about these fine machines


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

NINJA said:


> Just got back to the hotel in Sac. I have to say the picnic was WELL worth the 12 hour round trip drive. I want to give a huge thanx to everybody that had a hand in making the picnic happen. Got to meet quite a few guys from here and now I can put a face with a screen name and everyone made me feel welcome. Not to mention got to see some clean ass Glasshouses and Raghouses. I'll post up pics tomorrow


tomorrow never felt so far away.. hahah.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

It was nice meeting everyone yesterday at the glasshouse get together. I want to thank Rich for being the cook and Vic for bringing that bomb ass meat from up north. Looking forward to attending next year


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

*4th Annual Glasshouse fest picnic*

TTT for the Glasshouse Fest:thumbsup::thumbsup:. We had a great time yesterday at the picnic I hope everyone had safe journeys home. Here is some pics I took of the event, I hope you all enjoy. Much respect from Vic Jr/Vic Sr. USO c.c./USO'S motorcycle club Stockton


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here is a few more pics


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

here is a few pics of the cruise


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice pics. I'm going through all mine, should be posting some up shortly


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

uso og 64 said:


>


Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

SAUL said:


> It was nice meeting everyone yesterday at the glasshouse get together. I want to thank Rich for being the cook and Vic for bringing that bomb ass meat from up north. Looking forward to attending next year


Saul, you are welcome brother.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fuck that looks like fun


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Here's a few....enjoy


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

NINJA said:


> Here's a few....enjoy


Very nice pics.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pics.... sorry I missed it....


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice pictures!!!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

r the rocker panel moldings anodized??


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> Very nice pics.


Thanx Vic


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks smurf for the invitation Thanks glasshouse fam for the pic nic


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Wish I could've stayed longer but next year if everything goes right I will bring a GHouse of my own!!! U guys keep up the hard work on those rides see u soon


uso og 64 said:


>


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

dannyp said:


> Wish I could've stayed longer but next year if everything goes right I will bring a GHouse of my own!!! U guys keep up the hard work on those rides see u soon


Any new progress pics?


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> Any new progress pics?


 None  but goin back on it !!! lookin for a bodyguy pics comin soon


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

PICS LOOK GREAT!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I promise I will be there next year no matter what!! Bringing gifts too :biggrin:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

uso og 64 said:


> here is a few pics of the cruise


these are sick glasshouses


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Great pictures guys.
Looked like a damn good time.. Just stared at some of the lineup pics for like an hour. lol.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> these are sick glasshouses


Thanks CADDY CREW cc family. I will see you guy's soon in San Jose Ca.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> great pics.... sorry I missed it....


We missed you, Migual, Copper76, and the rest of the Glasshouse/Raghouse riders being there. Stay cool bro.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Just got my new Cali plates... "75G HSE" :boink:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Johnny562 said:


> Just got my new Cali plates... "75G HSE" :boink:



nice


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> I also had a blast today at the Ghouse/Raghouse picnic; It was good to see everyone there Primo,Rich,SAUL,SMURF,ROBERT,GREEN EYES,FLORIDA,BIG HAPPY,THE HOMIE WITH RED RAGHOUSE.
> 
> I just got home, what a day, 19 hrs of staying awake; 12 hrs of driving round trip, but I enjoyed every bit of it.
> 
> ...





inkera said:


> Rich and his wife hooked the food up proper (Big Thank you)...had a good time...always nice to talk with other glasshouse owners and get that valuable information about these fine machines





NINJA said:


> Just got back to the hotel in Sac. I have to say the picnic was WELL worth the 12 hour round trip drive. I want to give a huge thanx to everybody that had a hand in making the picnic happen. Got to meet quite a few guys from here and now I can put a face with a screen name and everyone made me feel welcome. Not to mention got to see some clean ass Glasshouses and Raghouses. I'll post up pics tomorrow





SAUL said:


> It was nice meeting everyone yesterday at the glasshouse get together. I want to thank Rich for being the cook and Vic for bringing that bomb ass meat from up north. Looking forward to attending next year





NINJA said:


> Here's a few....enjoy


*NICE PICS FLORIDA*

*THANK YOU ALL FOR THE LOVE IT TAKES ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY TO MAKE IT A MEMORABLE EVENT IT WAS GREAT TO SEE EVERYBODY HAVING A BLAST I'M GLAD EVERYONE MADE IT HOME SAFE NEAR AND FAR...WITH NO DRAMA *


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Help help Plz need link or if some1 has the bodybushings I need some gettin ready to snap the 2gether soon


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

Got a 64 rag project it does run. Looking to trade. May trade for a nice glasshouse. I got a thread in for sale with pics and info. If interested pm me or post in my thread. Thanks.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> *NICE PICS FLORIDA**THANK YOU ALL FOR THE LOVE IT TAKES ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY TO MAKE IT A MEMORABLE EVENT IT WAS GREAT TO SEE EVERYBODY HAVING A BLAST I'M GLAD EVERYONE MADE IT HOME SAFE NEAR AND FAR...WITH NO DRAMA *


Thanx Rich, I'm glad I got a chance to make it out. Well worth the drive to meet some down ass homies and eat some good grub with some house brothas

BTW, Smurf you said it was 98 Thunderbird rear end I need for the glasshouse right? And it bolts right up, right?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

NINJA said:


> Thanx Rich, I'm glad I got a chance to make it out. Well worth the drive to meet some down ass homies and eat some good grub with some house brothas
> 
> BTW, Smurf you said it was 98 Thunderbird rear end I need for the glasshouse right? And it bolts right up, right?


LIKEWISE BROTHA NICE MEETING YOU


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


>


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> pne down. 3 to go. lol.. Looks kinda low on air too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU SNAP ANY PICS WITHOUT THE CAP? I WANTED TO SEE HOW UCH YOU HAD TO GRIND OUT,


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> I thought of that when I was checking it out, but I doubt you'd want it.. not very clean


STILLL LOOKING FOR A NICE RED STOCK WHEEL


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

rIdaho said:


> Thanks 2 Harbourphil & socapots, I'll be trying both methods 2morrow, and I'll keep u posted. All I know is 4sure I'll be doin something 2 prevent this again.


...put an old knockoff on th adapter and pounded that bitch 'till she got off right after posting this. Thanx 4 the advice.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> We missed you, Migual, Copper76, and the rest of the Glasshouse/Raghouse riders being there. Stay cool bro.


yea.... decided to help my brother out to finish up a job he's been working on.... hopefully next year we'll have at least one glasshouse ready for the picnic.......


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> STILLL LOOKING FOR A NICE RED STOCK WHEEL


......I'll take another pic of mine.... looks like the one in the pic


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm looking for one of the wheel well/fender trim. Not sure which one I need and cannot confirm till tonight. Just thought I'd throw it out there right now. 

One of them was in bad shape and my chromer was unable to make it look clean.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> I'm looking for one of the wheel well/fender trim. Not sure which one I need and cannot confirm till tonight. Just thought I'd throw it out there right now. One of them was in bad shape and my chromer was unable to make it look clean.


 I got a set, [email protected] ya boy


----------



## L.A.SpiritDan (Mar 6, 2008)

where can I buy a couple of these shirts thanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

supercoolguy said:


> Got a 64 rag project it does run. Looking to trade. May trade for a nice glasshouse. I got a thread in for sale with pics and info. If interested pm me or post in my thread. Thanks.


 Looking for a 2dr or a raghouse now? What year(s)


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> DID YOU SNAP ANY PICS WITHOUT THE CAP? I WANTED TO SEE HOW UCH YOU HAD TO GRIND OUT,


Yeah man. Check out my topic. There are some more pics in there.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

rIdaho said:


> ...put an old knockoff on th adapter and pounded that bitch 'till she got off right after posting this. Thanx 4 the advice.



Now anti-seize that shit up. haha..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


>


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

help!! g house fam i need 74 caprice molding clips any one have any in so cal i had a bag of the ones i needed but cant find got my moldings polished n cant even put them on trying to make it to a show this weekend


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> *NICE PICS FLORIDA*
> 
> *THANK YOU ALL FOR THE LOVE IT TAKES ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY TO MAKE IT A MEMORABLE EVENT IT WAS GREAT TO SEE EVERYBODY HAVING A BLAST I'M GLAD EVERYONE MADE IT HOME SAFE NEAR AND FAR...WITH NO DRAMA *



*What up Rich, was really good hanging out with the Glasshouse Family, thanks for everything Homie.


*


NINJA said:


> Thanx Rich, I'm glad I got a chance to make it out. Well worth the drive to meet some down ass homies and eat some good grub with some house brothas
> 
> BTW, Smurf you said it was 98 Thunderbird rear end I need for the glasshouse right? And it bolts right up, right?


*Was good meeting you too Homie, glad you made it back safe and we really appreciate that you made that long ass trip to hang out with the Glasshouse Family.*


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Yeah man. Check out my topic. There are some more pics in there.


CHECKED IT OUT, LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I was chopping it up with all the Glasshouse Riders and only took a couple of Pictures.























*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


>


nice


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice pics Smurf


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*And just like that it was Over Folks.

I want to thank all the Homies that came through, The Homie Rich for always helping get this little thing going, hopefully someday it'll get bigger but like i said before it don't matter if its only 2 or 20 Glasshouses i'll be there to support the Glasshouse Riders. 
The Homie Vic for always making the drive down from up North, i'm sure it costs a little fortune to drive down with a trailler and all but he always makes the drive, Thanks Homie. The Homie NINJA, thanks for making that long ass drive from Sacramento, real Rider right there. The Homie Green Eyes(INKERA) thanks for always showing up and supporting us Homie, see you at the Shaw Homie. The Homie Primo and YA ESTUVO, can't wait to see the Clip Homies and all the rest of the Homies that where able to come through, thanks again for your support keeping this annual picnic going.

Smurf































*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*On another note, i tried to get some shirts made for the Picnic, but it was very last minute and they could only finish up two, the one i was wearing and one for another Homie*.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*My Shirt was the first one done, so they kind of screwed up with the spacing between GLASS and HOUSE, there wont be no spacing on the new one.







*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SMURF said:


> View attachment 383755
> View attachment 383756


Dope :wow:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

rIdaho said:


> ...put an old knockoff on th adapter *and pounded that bitch 'till she got off* right after posting this. Thanx 4 the advice.


:boink:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*The Homies(waiting for him to tell me what name to put)















*


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

SMURF said:


> *And just like that it was Over Folks.
> 
> I want to thank all the Homies that came through, The Homie Rich for always helping get this little thing going, hopefully someday it'll get bigger but like i said before it don't matter if its only 2 or 20 Glasshouses i'll be there to support the Glasshouse Riders.
> The Homie Vic for always making the drive down from up North, i'm sure it costs a little fortune to drive down with a trailler and all but he always makes the drive, Thanks Homie. The Homie NINJA, thanks for making that long ass drive from Sacramento, real Rider right there. The Homie Green Eyes(INKERA) thanks for always showing up and supporting us Homie, see you at the Shaw Homie. The Homie Primo and YA ESTUVO, can't wait to see the Clip Homies and all the rest of the Homies that where able to come through, thanks again for your support keeping this annual picnic going.
> ...


*Right on Smurf*


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

nice pics homie wish i would of made it nice hop inkera


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

I ordered the wrong color carpet for my ride. Can i get some opinions on it? if i re-order the correct color it will take 2 weeks to get here.

1 guy i spoke to said this is the CORRECT color but idk


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

SMURF said:


> *And just like that it was Over Folks.
> 
> I want to thank all the Homies that came through, The Homie Rich for always helping get this little thing going, hopefully someday it'll get bigger but like i said before it don't matter if its only 2 or 20 Glasshouses i'll be there to support the Glasshouse Riders.
> The Homie Vic for always making the drive down from up North, i'm sure it costs a little fortune to drive down with a trailler and all but he always makes the drive, Thanks Homie. The Homie NINJA, thanks for making that long ass drive from Sacramento, real Rider right there. The Homie Green Eyes(INKERA) thanks for always showing up and supporting us Homie, see you at the Shaw Homie. The Homie Primo and YA ESTUVO, can't wait to see the Clip Homies and all the rest of the Homies that where able to come through, thanks again for your support keeping this annual picnic going.
> ...


Smurf thanks for the love bro. This Glasshouse/Raghouse family picnic is what guy's like you, Rich, and the other glasshouse/Raghouse family make it; we are all one family from different backgrounds and that is the love and respect we have for each other. Stay cool from Vic & Jr USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton. One Love...

PS: I'm with you on the 2 or more Glasshouse/Raghouse picnic. I will show up every year, God and Thy Lord Jesus willing it to be.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> I ordered the wrong color carpet for my ride. Can i get some opinions on it? if i re-order the correct color it will take 2 weeks to get here.
> 
> 1 guy i spoke to said this is the CORRECT color but idk


should look like this


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

*THANKS SMURF EVENTHOUGH I DON'T HAVE MY GLASS AT THIS MOMENT I'M STILL DOWN HOMIE*:thumbsup:
*HERE ARE SOME PICS*


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> should look like this


yea im about to just sell that gold looking shit and order the rite color. everything else is too nice on this car to settle for less


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> *THANKS SMURF EVENTHOUGH I DON'T HAVE MY GLASS AT THIS MOMENT I'M STILL DOWN HOMIE*:thumbsup:
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS*


:thumbsup: Nice pics Rich.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> STILLL LOOKING FOR A NICE RED STOCK WHEEL


I think I have one for you. PM me an offer.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HEY FELLAS, IF ANYONES INTERESTED I HAVE 2 NOS BLACK UNDERSEAT LITTER CONTAINERS FOR SALE AS WELL AS 2 NOS 1 PIECE FLOOR MATS. 1 MAT IS BLACK THE OTHER IS BLUE. IN THE BOXES. PM ME IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LAC_MASTA said:


> I think I have one for you. PM me an offer.


PM ME SOME PICS SO I CAN HAVE A BETTER IDEA


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> yea im about to just sell that gold looking shit and order the rite color. everything else is too nice on this car to settle for less


THE OG COLOR IS CALLED "SADDLE" THERE ARE A TON OF COMPANYS SELLING CARPET, YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO GET A CLOSER MATCH THAN THE GOLD.


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

SMURF said:


> *And just like that it was Over Folks. I want to thank all the Homies that came through, The Homie Rich for always helping get this little thing going, hopefully someday it'll get bigger but like i said before it don't matter if its only 2 or 20 Glasshouses i'll be there to support the Glasshouse Riders. The Homie Vic for always making the drive down from up North, i'm sure it costs a little fortune to drive down with a trailler and all but he always makes the drive, Thanks Homie. The Homie NINJA, thanks for making that long ass drive from Sacramento, real Rider right there. The Homie Green Eyes(INKERA) thanks for always showing up and supporting us Homie, see you at the Shaw Homie. The Homie Primo and YA ESTUVO, can't wait to see the Clip Homies and all the rest of the Homies that where able to come through, thanks again for your support keeping this annual picnic going.SmurfI had a good time at the picnic...i'll have a better time at next years cuz my '74 will be ready and crusing along side the fellow glasshouses, big thanks to u and the rest of the familia that make this event happen year after year....and those shirts came out firme homie*


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> THE OG COLOR IS CALLED "SADDLE" THERE ARE A TON OF COMPANYS SELLING CARPET, YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO GET A CLOSER MATCH THAN THE GOLD.


Damn that was close, i ordered new carpet 2 minutes before i read this, i ordered buckskin. i just called and switched it to saddle!!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

SMURF said:


> View attachment 383751
> 
> 
> View attachment 383753





SMURF said:


> View attachment 383755
> 
> 
> View attachment 383756


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> Damn that was close, i ordered new carpet 2 minutes before i read this, i ordered buckskin. i just called and switched it to saddle!!


SENT YOU A PM!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte carlo 83 (May 28, 2007)

SMURF said:


> *The Homies(waiting for him to tell me what name to put)
> View attachment 383796
> View attachment 383797
> *


 were to get one of those shirts from.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

SMURF said:


> *And just like that it was Over Folks.
> 
> I want to thank all the Homies that came through, The Homie Rich for always helping get this little thing going, hopefully someday it'll get bigger but like i said before it don't matter if its only 2 or 20 Glasshouses i'll be there to support the Glasshouse Riders.
> The Homie Vic for always making the drive down from up North, i'm sure it costs a little fortune to drive down with a trailler and all but he always makes the drive, Thanks Homie. The Homie NINJA, thanks for making that long ass drive from Sacramento, real Rider right there. The Homie Green Eyes(INKERA) thanks for always showing up and supporting us Homie, see you at the Shaw Homie. The Homie Primo and YA ESTUVO, can't wait to see the Clip Homies and all the rest of the Homies that where able to come through, thanks again for your support keeping this annual picnic going.
> ...


Any time homie, wish I was closer to be able to do it every year. It was well worth the trip and the sleep deprivation :thumbsup:



DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> TTT


You missed out brotha 



inkera said:


> *Right on Smurf*


I like your new avitar


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> SMURF said:
> 
> 
> > *And just like that it was Over Folks. I want to thank all the Homies that came through, The Homie Rich for always helping get this little thing going, hopefully someday it'll get bigger but like i said before it don't matter if its only 2 or 20 Glasshouses i'll be there to support the Glasshouse Riders. The Homie Vic for always making the drive down from up North, i'm sure it costs a little fortune to drive down with a trailler and all but he always makes the drive, Thanks Homie. The Homie NINJA, thanks for making that long ass drive from Sacramento, real Rider right there. The Homie Green Eyes(INKERA) thanks for always showing up and supporting us Homie, see you at the Shaw Homie. The Homie Primo and YA ESTUVO, can't wait to see the Clip Homies and all the rest of the Homies that where able to come through, thanks again for your support keeping this annual picnic going.SmurfI had a good time at the picnic...i'll have a better time at next years cuz my '74 will be ready and crusing along side the fellow glasshouses, big thanks to u and the rest of the familia that make this event happen year after year....and those shirts came out firme homie*
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> Smurf thanks for the love bro. This Glasshouse/Raghouse family picnic is what guy's like you, Rich, and the other glasshouse/Raghouse family make it; we are all one family from different backgrounds and that is the love and respect we have for each other. Stay cool from Vic & Jr USO cc/USO'S motorcycle club Stockton. One Love...
> 
> PS: I'm with you on the 2 or more Glasshouse/Raghouse picnic. I will show up every year, God and Thy Lord Jesus willing it to be.


Church!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> :thumbsup: Nice pics Rich.


THANKS BROTHA


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

GOING TO START OVER... DID NOT LIKE THE PINK HOW IT CAME OUT...







.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


>


THIS IS HOW IT LOOK BEFORE I SHOT THE PINK.... NOW IM GOING A DIFFERNT COLOR... (DONT KNOW YET)


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

Whats up glasshouse fiends...I got some parts for sale in the classifieds section. PM me if your interested...gotta get my Glasshouse on the road too.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/317335-glasshouse-parts-1971-76-a.html


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> CHECKED IT OUT, LOOKS GOOD!



Now if i can only get the time to finish the rest of them. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SMURF said:


> *On another note, i tried to get some shirts made for the Picnic, but it was very last minute and they could only finish up two, the one i was wearing and one for another Homie*.
> 
> View attachment 383786


I like this one. 
Nice pics of the picnic as well man.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


>


HAHAHA.. i got sport cloth.. I dont know why i find that funny.. just do. lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


>


sup homie..
And no im not drunk. haha.. just sleep deprived. haha..


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> HAHAHA.. i got sport cloth.. I dont know why i find that funny.. just do. lol


ALOT OF CARS HAD THAT SPORT COAT,I MEAN "SPORT CLOTH" INTERIOR,,,,,
MUST HAVE BEEN POPULAR, MAYBE THEY SAW HOW DURABLE IT WAS,,,,


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> sup homie..And no im not drunk. haha.. just sleep deprived. haha..


chillen brother.... just drooling over the pics mr.59 posted.... love that original gm shit


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


>


I guess I got dark firethorn cloth in my '74


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


>





BLUE OWL said:


> NICE:thumbsup:


um yea no its not, that bucket is forever in the spanaway safeway parking lot... but it could be saved w alot of hard work and dedication... oh and deep pockets


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> I guess I got dark firethorn cloth in my '74


dark firethorn going in my 76'..... and dark firethorn cloth.... oh yeaaaa....


----------



## Bionic (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dressed2Impress said:


> um yea no its not, that bucket is forever in the spanaway safeway parking lot... but it could be saved w alot of hard work and dedication... oh and deep pockets


Damn u be traveling :rofl:! My boy sent me that pic


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> ALOT OF CARS HAD THAT SPORT COAT,I MEAN "SPORT CLOTH" INTERIOR,,,,,
> MUST HAVE BEEN POPULAR, MAYBE THEY SAW HOW DURABLE IT WAS,,,,


whaddya know.. Personally i am usually drawn to the white interiors. Not sure why.. But the first 2 old cars i had had white inside.. loved it. But this one in the 76 is growing on me for sure.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> chillen brother.... just drooling over the pics mr.59 posted.... love that original gm shit



Yeah them books would be cool to have.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Bionic said:


>


cool vid man.
But i aint see a glasshouse in there!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Dressed2Impress said:


> um yea no its not, that bucket is forever in the spanaway safeway parking lot... but it could be saved w alot of hard work and dedication... oh and deep pockets


 YUP


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

socapots said:


> cool vid man.
> But i aint see a glasshouse in there!!


Did not click, but it looks like that 90' Cadillac has 80's headlights...?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody have pics of how the quarter windows are mounted?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Johnny562 said:


> Anybody have pics of how the quarter windows are mounted?


They are glued from the inside, nothing holds them in other than glue


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

NINJA said:


> They are glued from the inside, nothing holds them in other than glue


:yes:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Johnny562 said:


> Anybody have pics of how the quarter windows are mounted?


Thats a good question man.. one i wondered about too.. as in the how..



NINJA said:


> They are glued from the inside, nothing holds them in other than glue


and thats a good answer. lol. 
Thanks man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> Did not click, but it looks like that 90' Cadillac has 80's headlights...?


lol. Dunno much about caddys man. But i do know that at the end of that video that selection of other vids to watch came up and it had a stephen and damian marley tune that had buju banton in it.. Been a long ass time since i herd any dancehall. lol.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

NINJA said:


> They are glued from the inside, nothing holds them in other than glue


there are clips that hold the window in place.....as well as the seal you put around the edge....


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> nice pics homie wish i would of made it nice hop inkera


whats happening POMONA


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Johnny562 said:


> Anybody have pics of how the quarter windows are mounted?


hey johnny....go to local paint supply store... you need to get 3m rope seal..(pretty much sticky black silicon on a roll...)... run that around the edge of the glass and leave about a 1/4 edge.... leave a small gap between the start and end of the rope so water will drain... and not rott your car... there's I believe 6 clips that hold the window in place...they sell cheap plastic ones that usually break or you can find some metal ones the snap in place and have 2 screws to hold them in...if you got any questions text me if you still got my number


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> hey johnny....go to local paint supply store... you need to get 3m rope seal..(pretty much sticky black silicon on a roll...)... run that around the edge of the glass and leave about a 1/4 edge.... leave a small gap between the start and end of the rope so water will drain... and not rott your car... there's I believe 6 clips that hold the window in place...they sell cheap plastic ones that usually break or you can find some metal ones the snap in place and have 2 screws to hold them in...if you got any questions text me if you still got my number


Awesome, thanks! I noticed the clips but need to make sure I got all the hardware/clips in place. I will definitely hit you up if I have any questions. Just planning ahead, thanks again!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> hey johnny....go to local paint supply store... you need to get 3m rope seal..(pretty much sticky black silicon on a roll...)... run that around the edge of the glass and leave about a 1/4 edge.... leave a small gap between the start and end of the rope so water will drain... and not rott your car... there's I believe 6 clips that hold the window in place...they sell cheap plastic ones that usually break or you can find some metal ones the snap in place and have 2 screws to hold them in...if you got any questions text me if you still got my number


 Where does the water drain to? Is there a drain that it goes out?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

inkera said:


> whats happening POMONA


SUP BROTHA YOU ROLLING TO THE SHAW THIS SUNDAY


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> Where does the water drain to? Is there a drain that it goes out?


yea below the quarter window there's a channel with a couple drain holes...so if you leave a small space between the seal the excess water will pass and drain down to the wheel well...and then down the bottom of quarter...so as long as you have drain holes at the bottom of the quarters it will be coo.... the weird design of the quarter window leaves a space around the glass that I've seen alot of people seal up with silicon which just lets the water soak to the metal and like we've seen a million times rust the shit out of the car...hope that makes sense...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Johnny562 said:


> Awesome, thanks! I noticed the clips but need to make sure I got all the hardware/clips in place. I will definitely hit you up if I have any questions. Just planning ahead, thanks again!


not a problem bro....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea below the quarter window there's a channel with a couple drain holes...so if you leave a small space between the seal the excess water will pass and drain down to the wheel well...and then down the bottom of quarter...so as long as you have drain holes at the bottom of the quarters it will be coo.... the weird design of the quarter window leaves a space around the glass that I've seen alot of people seal up with silicon which just lets the water soak to the metal and like we've seen a million times rust the shit out of the car...hope that makes sense...


:wow: did not know that! You're like a glasshouse Jedi :thumbsup: I'm gonna go look @ that on mine tomorrow. And I'm gonna grab that kick panel trash can too, just been tied up moving this month :uh:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> there are clips that hold the window in place.....as well as the seal you put around the edge....


I don't remember any clips when we replaced mine. That was a couple years ago though so its very possible I forgot about them. Good lookin out


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea below the quarter window there's a channel with a couple drain holes...so if you leave a small space between the seal the excess water will pass and drain down to the wheel well...and then down the bottom of quarter...so as long as you have drain holes at the bottom of the quarters it will be coo.... the weird design of the quarter window leaves a space around the glass that I've seen alot of people seal up with silicon which just lets the water soak to the metal and like we've seen a million times rust the shit out of the car...hope that makes sense...


 LIKE A BOSS!!!


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea below the quarter window there's a channel with a couple drain holes...so if you leave a small space between the seal the excess water will pass and drain down to the wheel well...and then down the bottom of quarter...so as long as you have drain holes at the bottom of the quarters it will be coo.... the weird design of the quarter window leaves a space around the glass that I've seen alot of people seal up with silicon which just lets the water soak to the metal and like we've seen a million times rust the shit out of the car...hope that makes sense...


 ...Damn. Everytime I wash my '74 I'll be scratchin' my head like "damn, where the fuck this water goin'???" I haven't sealed mine up yet since it's been sprayed, but I'd like to soon. Is the drain located torwards the back of the qaurter glass, bcuz thats where it seems 2 drain???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

was the quarter window removed to paint?....


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> was the quarter window removed to paint?....


Mine were because it needed some metal work around the both quarter windows (rust). I'm sure rIdaho's windows were removed for a similar reason.


----------



## lovedogg (Nov 8, 2009)

sick rides


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Johnny562 said:


> Mine were because it needed some metal work around the both quarter windows (rust). I'm sure rIdaho's windows were removed for a similar reason.


I figured that....but was asking after he said about washing it?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> hey johnny....go to local paint supply store... you need to get 3m rope seal..(pretty much sticky black silicon on a roll...)... run that around the edge of the glass and leave about a 1/4 edge.... leave a small gap between the start and end of the rope so water will drain... and not rott your car... there's I believe 6 clips that hold the window in place...they sell cheap plastic ones that usually break or you can find some metal ones the snap in place and have 2 screws to hold them in...if you got any questions text me if you still got my number





harborareaPhil said:


> yea below the quarter window there's a channel with a couple drain holes...so if you leave a small space between the seal the excess water will pass and drain down to the wheel well...and then down the bottom of quarter...so as long as you have drain holes at the bottom of the quarters it will be coo.... the weird design of the quarter window leaves a space around the glass that I've seen alot of people seal up with silicon which just lets the water soak to the metal and like we've seen a million times rust the shit out of the car...hope that makes sense...


THis has got to be the best shit ive learned in a long time.  thanks for sharin


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'll take a pic and show you guys a better understanding....


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> I'll take a pic and show you guys a better understanding....


and as you know.. on layitlow, its all about the pics. haha..

Thanks again man.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP BROTHA YOU ROLLING TO THE SHAW THIS SUNDAY


Whats happening Rich, yea i'm rolling


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> I'll take a pic and show you guys a better understanding....










ok here we go.... there's 4 clips that hold the window on and I believe 3 spacers that center the window.... you can see the round drain hole


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea below the quarter window there's a channel with a couple drain holes...so if you leave a small space between the seal the excess water will pass and drain down to the wheel well...and then down the bottom of quarter...so as long as you have drain holes at the bottom of the quarters it will be coo.... the weird design of the quarter window leaves a space around the glass that I've seen alot of people seal up with silicon which just lets the water soak to the metal and like we've seen a million times rust the shit out of the car...hope that makes sense...


 Hummm. I'll have to take a look at my Malibu as the windows are mounted the same as glasshouses. I have the same problem as GH guys have and that being water pooling up after a wash then getting water spots after drying as it drips out


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

good pic man.. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

those '76 Caprice clips are mean :420:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> those '76 Caprice clips are mean :420:


yes they are.... yes they are......


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Invisible Empire just brought this to my attention but I'm trying to be good :biggrin: :rofl: anybody looking for a nice low mileage driver??? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=270842914040&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1120


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

......yea he showed me too.... nice ride...would be a good cruiser


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmm...I've never had a Caprice with vinyl seats. Except my rag.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

low budget... crank windows too


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

At least they sprung for the Caprice name 

I have a build sheet from a 74 Caprice that shows all the option codes. Ill scan and post it. Anyone have a breakdown of how much certain options cost back then? Like delivery invoices, dealers literature, etc...:dunno:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Fuck you guys and your big 70's BOATS!! :finger: THink you are soo cool driving a car with STYLE!! 



and that 76' Caprice I looked at had manual windows too! ..weah, weah, weughh... 


ps. I put the stocks back on the 75.. :uh:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Had to take my skirts off to put on a set of 14x7 I just picked up from a homie they were rubbing the heck out of my whitewalls don't know why the 1st set of 14s I had didn't rub at all and they were both 100 spoke China's with 175-75-14


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Had to take my skirts off to put on a set of 14x7 I just picked up from a homie they were rubbing the heck out of my whitewalls don't know why the 1st set of 14s I had didn't rub at all and they were both 100 spoke China's with 175-75-14


I got a set of og rear fillers for you. Pm me if you want em


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I got a set of og rear fillers for you. Pm me if you want em


Pm sent


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

inkera said:


> whats happening POMONA


CHILLIN DAWG HOW U BEEN?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I went and bought this magazine and turned to page 44 and :wow::wow::biggrin::cheesy: I'm soo proud


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> Fuck you guys and your big 70's BOATS!! :finger: THink you are soo cool driving a car with STYLE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANY PICS OF HOW YOU FINISHED THE INSIDE OF THE T TOPS?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Look what was waiting for me when i came home this weekend  I know it's not the best back drop or lighting conditions, but it's the best I could do before heading to the airport


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NINJA said:


> Look what was waiting for me when i came home this weekend  I know it's not the best back drop or lighting conditions, but it's the best I could do before heading to the airport


IS THAT A 30 INCH?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> IS THAT A 30 INCH?


24"


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

weto said:


> :biggrin:


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Fuck you guys and your big 70's BOATS!! :finger: THink you are soo cool driving a car with STYLE!! and that 76' Caprice I looked at had manual windows too! ..weah, weah, weughh... ps. I put the stocks back on the 75.. :uh:


 pick it up! You know power windows and doors are only a few states west :naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

weto said:


> :biggrin:


Beautiful pics :thumbsup: it just sucks that while my raghouse is hibernating until spring, there are people who can ride around top down, year round :run: I think I'm gonna buy me a poncho and an umbrella tomorrow and ride around top down Mary Poppins style :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

just keep the 'cup-o-noodles at home....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> just keep the 'cup-o-noodles at home....


:yes: works for me :biggrin: and do that extreme couponing!! Anybody else seen that show? Shit's amazing :wow:!!!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Had to take my skirts off to put on a set of 14x7 I just picked up from a homie they were rubbing the heck out of my whitewalls don't know why the 1st set of 14s I had didn't rub at all and they were both 100 spoke China's with 175-75-14



SWEET RIDE


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


>


THIS IS A CLEAN RIDE FOR BE ALL ORIGINAL  :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

weto said:


> :biggrin:


NICE DROP TOP


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

watching 'scary movie' right now..... anyone know who's 74' they used for that movie?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> watching 'scary movie' right now..... anyone know who's 74' they used for that movie?


Damn I didn't know there was a '74 in that movie!! I haven't seen it since I was a kid :rofl:. Anyone got a still pic or a clip? Damn Phil, do you ever sleep? Up on the fest @ 2:22 :420:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys, this is my first glasshouse build (at definitely not my last) and I had a question. Does the gap between the tail light bezels and the bumper/bumper fillers look right?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

NINJA said:


> Look what was waiting for me when i came home this weekend  I know it's not the best back drop or lighting conditions, but it's the best I could do before heading to the airport


sweet man.
Looks good.. 
Do alot of BBQing? lol.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Johnny562 said:


> Hey guys, this is my first glasshouse build (at definitely not my last) and I had a question. Does the gap between the tail light bezels and the bumper/bumper fillers look right?
> View attachment 386089


close up pic...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Invisible Empire just brought this to my attention but I'm trying to be good :biggrin: :rofl: anybody looking for a nice low mileage driver???
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=270842914040&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1120


that is a nice one.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn I didn't know there was a '74 in that movie!! I haven't seen it since I was a kid :rofl:. Anyone got a still pic or a clip? Damn Phil, do you ever sleep? Up on the fest @ 2:22 :420:


lol.... yea sleep what's that?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn I didn't know there was a '74 in that movie!! I haven't seen it since I was a kid :rofl:. Anyone got a still pic or a clip? Damn Phil, do you ever sleep? Up on the fest @ 2:22 :420:


Since you were a KID!!!!

LOl.. dude that was only 11 years ago. lol. 
DAMN..... 
11 years ago.... that actually sounds like a long ass time. haha


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lmfao.... wish I could say that.... I could say when my son was a kid...fell asleep before they showed it again to get a better look.....burg with gold top... couple fades on it.......


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> close up pic...


Click to enlarge.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

socapots said:


> sweet man.
> Looks good..
> Do alot of BBQing? lol.


thanx..LOL you only see the first layer of charcoal. When I'm home I smoke a good 2 weekends out of the month. I picked a bunch of charcoal up when Home Depot was running a sale of 2-20lb bags for $8


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn I didn't know there was a '74 in that movie!! I haven't seen it since I was a kid :rofl:. Anyone got a still pic or a clip? Damn Phil, do you ever sleep? Up on the fest @ 2:22 :420:


It's been posted a few times.. this is the one I saved..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

When shortie rolls down the POWER window, buncha smoke rollin out..:420: "hehehehehe!" <(his crazy laugh) :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Johnny562 said:


> Hey guys, this is my first glasshouse build (at definitely not my last) and I had a question. Does the gap between the tail light bezels and the bumper/bumper fillers look right?
> 
> View attachment 386089


Looks tighter than my gap (no ****).. since that filler is bolted to the bumper, I bet you could convince (bend) the mounting tabs up a lil to decrease the space..?









I noticed that too, these 70's cars don't have real tight tolerances on all the gaps.. from front to back..just a big car


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> Since you were a KID!!!!LOl.. dude that was only 11 years ago. lol. DAMN..... 11 years ago.... that actually sounds like a long ass time. haha





harborareaPhil said:


> lmfao.... wish I could say that.... I could say when my son was a kid...fell asleep before they showed it again to get a better look.....burg with gold top... couple fades on it.......





JustCruisin said:


> When shortie rolls down the POWER window, buncha smoke rollin out..:420: "hehehehehe!"
> 
> :rofl: yea I was like 14-15 @ the time. I remember watching it at my boys house and I vaguely remember what car it was. I just knew it was an oldskool sitting on D's and it was Burgundy or red. I remember when shortie rolled up too, I was crackin' up :rofl::420: my lil brothers were like: "is their car on fire?" I was like: "something like that"


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Looks tighter than my gap (no ****).. since that filler is bolted to the bumper, I bet you could convince (bend) the mounting tabs up a lil to decrease the space..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They sure don't! Even low mileage cars have places where the assembly line either rushed it or just plain cut corners. When I see guys doing frame offs it amazes me because you're like a lil assembly line in your garage and the cars come out better then factory, waaaaay better!! :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I sure hope so....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

weto said:


> :biggrin:


SHE LOOKING SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET:thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

NINJA said:


> thanx..LOL you only see the first layer of charcoal. When I'm home I smoke a good 2 weekends out of the month. I picked a bunch of charcoal up when Home Depot was running a sale of 2-20lb bags for $8


so naturally you have some wicked recipes to share? lol.
I always wanted to try doing something up. Tried slow cookin ribs on the bbq (gas) but it just wasnt right. not enough control on the heat. still want to try make a wood oven in the back yard somewhere for cookin.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> When shortie rolls down the POWER window, buncha smoke rollin out..:420: "hehehehehe!"
> 
> :rofl: yea I was like 14-15 @ the time. I remember watching it at my boys house and I vaguely remember what car it was. I just knew it was an oldskool sitting on D's and it was Burgundy or red. I remember when shortie rolled up too, I was crackin' up :rofl::420: my lil brothers were like: "is their car on fire?" I was like: "something like that"


lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Vayzfinest said:


> :wave:


:wave:
sup man.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> low budget... crank windows too


GHETTO!!!:roflmao:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

socapots said:


> :wave:
> sup man.


wut upppp, watching this football game, rags about to go to bodyman this weekend.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> lmfao.... wish I could say that.... I could say when my son was a kid...fell asleep before they showed it again to get a better look.....burg with gold top... couple fades on it.......


 Chrome header panel with bisket interior swivels and a love seat if I remember right. It was from up here the club the dude belonged to was Strong. A friend saved it from salvage I believe and another friend was going to buy it but old age had caught up to the car and was rusty. My friend said he was able to reach up threw one wheel well and would have been able to touch the glass if no interior was there. It's still around from what I've heard but I have not seen it. This car is a part of early Lowriding up here as guys around here remember that car from the mid 90's. And one more if madien 76 pops in I think he would be able to shed more light on this ride. Also it's a 75 not a 74 :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great info... I remember it years ago(in the movie) but never really paid attention... happen to be watching the movie half asleep and just saw the round lights and chain steering wheel.... funny shit all smoked out....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> wut upppp, watching this football game, rags about to go to bodyman this weekend.


 :wave: Waddup homie! Making progress I see :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

socapots said:


> so naturally you have some wicked recipes to share? lol.
> I always wanted to try doing something up. Tried slow cookin ribs on the bbq (gas) but it just wasnt right. not enough control on the heat. still want to try make a wood oven in the back yard somewhere for cookin.


lol I'm still in the learning stages myself. A lot of trial an error. Other people say that my ribs are great but I'm still not 100% happy with them. No bottled sauce for me either


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> great info... I remember it years ago(in the movie) but never really paid attention... happen to be watching the movie half asleep and just saw the round lights and chain steering wheel.... funny shit all smoked out....


Did I miss something? What movie?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> Did I miss something? What movie?


Go back a page :biggrin: scary movie


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

Second Harvest Food Bank Turkey Drop-Off _







In Manteca, CA. on Sat. Nov 5th 10 am to 2 pm_











Come on out and enjoy the fun with Family and Friends.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Vayzfinest said:


> wut upppp, watching this football game, rags about to go to bodyman this weekend.


 good stuff man. Thats cool shit.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

NINJA said:


> lol I'm still in the learning stages myself. A lot of trial an error. Other people say that my ribs are great but I'm still not 100% happy with them. No bottled sauce for me either


----------



## L.A.SpiritDan (Mar 6, 2008)

selling my 76 glass house 3300 obo Dan 562 8792986 
many parts straightened and polished out . molding and door handles shaved off 
big moon roof will go with car. runs good


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

L.A.SpiritDan said:


> selling my 76 glass house 3300 obo Dan 562 8792986
> many parts straightened and polished out . molding and door handles shaved off
> big moon roof will go with car. runs good
> View attachment 386809
> ...


pm sent


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

awesome pic ninja....


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> pm sent


Hoarder.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG MARC said:


> Hoarder.


X75 :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Man this is the second time I've caught a cat sunbathing on one of my glasshouses :rofl: they know a comfortable car when they see em too I guess :biggrin: look at him all layed out without a care in the world.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIG MARC said:


> Hoarder.


he just can't seem to find the one he wants to keep.....


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> awesome pic ninja....


thank you sir


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Man this is the second time I've caught a cat sunbathing on one of my glasshouses :rofl: they know a comfortable car when they see em too I guess :biggrin: look at him all layed out without a care in the world.


Cool cats love Glasshouses.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Wizzard said:


> Cool cats love Glasshouses.


:cheesy:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> I sure hope so....



with the attention ur putting into urs...no dout ....:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

NINJA said:


>


Thats badass man


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BLUE OWL said:


> *THANKS SMURF EVENTHOUGH I DON'T HAVE MY GLASS AT THIS MOMENT I'M STILL DOWN HOMIE*:thumbsup:
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS*


 Damm: so I fucked around and missed the fest?  I thought the picnic was in Nov?
that was the only cruzz I was looking foward too for 2011... oh well tag's are due this month. I guess I can put a 
non op on her now....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

DAMN SO MANY PAGES TO GET CAUGHT UP ON SO MANY NICE RIDES COMING OUT OR COMING TOGETHER..........I HAVE GOT TO GET THE GLASS BACK OUT IN THE STREETS!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave: sup dirty. What's the glasshouse doing right now? Hibernating? :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> Damm: so I fucked around and missed the fest?  I thought the picnic was in Nov?
> that was the only cruzz I was looking foward too for 2011... oh well tag's are due this month. I guess I can put a
> non op on her now....


:rofl: damn hydro, nice of you to come out from under your glasshouse to say hi!! You can always drive up here and we can have our own glasshouse fest. I can call my brother and cousin to ride with us too :thumbsup: we don't have any carne asada but my dad makes some bomb ass gumbo  and 'non-op' tags, wtf?? You guys don't have collector plates that don't require tabs EVER!??!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Sup fells, I heard it is dangerous to remove the windshield on my rag cause of the seal they used back then, can crack very easily when removing. Any truth to this? Also the chrome trim around the back, right under the rear window, how does it come off? Anyone done it? Any help fellas? Thanks


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> Damm: so I fucked around and missed the fest?  I thought the picnic was in Nov?
> that was the only cruzz I was looking foward too for 2011... oh well tag's are due this month. I guess I can put a
> non op on her now....


 DON'T WORRY BROTHA SEE YOU NEXT YEAR


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> DAMN SO MANY PAGES TO GET CAUGHT UP ON SO MANY NICE RIDES COMING OUT OR COMING TOGETHER..........I HAVE GOT TO GET THE GLASS BACK OUT IN THE STREETS!


SUP BRO:wave:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> DAMN SO MANY PAGES TO GET CAUGHT UP ON SO MANY NICE RIDES COMING OUT OR COMING TOGETHER..........I HAVE GOT TO GET THE GLASS BACK OUT IN THE STREETS!


Indeed


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

NINJA said:


> Indeed


:werd:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

still waiting for some sneek peek text pics mike


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Ridin stock height w/ stock exhaust is killin me!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

JustCruisin said:


>


topnotch:|


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> topnotch:|


  THATS THA SHITTTT !:thumbsup:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


>


 THATS THA SHITTT !:thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl: damn hydro, nice of you to come out from under your glasshouse to say hi!! You can always drive up here and we can have our own glasshouse fest. I can call my brother and cousin to ride with us too :thumbsup: we don't have any carne asada but my dad makes some bomb ass gumbo  and 'non-op' tags, wtf?? You guys don't have collector plates that don't require tabs EVER!??!


enlighten us on these collector plates?my tags are up too


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: sup dirty. What's the glasshouse doing right now? Hibernating? :biggrin:


:wave:YEAH, I DIDN'T LIKE THE WAY THE PATTERNS CAME OUT (EVERYONE THINKS I'M CRAZY) BUT THERE WAS SOME ISSUES WITH THE COLOR COMBOS AND THE LINES I FELT IT REALLY DIDN'T MATCH MY PAINT OR THE LINES OF THE CAR. BUT KANDY N KROME IS THE HOMIE AND WILL BE BACK IN TEXAS SOON FOR THE MAKE OVER. SO WITH THE EXTRA DOWN TIME. I AM REDOING A COUPLE MORE THINGS TO MAKE IT WORTH THE WAIT.



BLUE OWL said:


> SUP BRO:wave:


CHILLY CHILL!:wave:



NINJA said:


> Indeed


YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP.


socapots said:


> :werd:


SUP HOMIE!




harborareaPhil said:


> still waiting for some sneek peek text pics mike


I KNOW HUH I WILL GET SOME PICS IN THE SUN THIS WEEKEND BECAUSE I NEED TO DO SOME CLEANING IN THE GARAGE.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

OH AND I DO HAVE A LITTLE LIST OF THINGS I AM ON THE HUNT FOR.

AC DELETE......BIG RED HAD ONE FOR ME BUT I MUST ADMIT I FUCKED THAT OFF A FEW YEARS BACK

THE CENTER REAR WINDOW TRIM ON THE OUTSIDE I SEEM TO HAVE MISPLACED IT.

A FEW MORE THINGS I WILL POST AS NEEDED


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP.


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TJLDnx_Kdo

GlassHouse Fest 2010


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pic the homie Saul sent me.... brand new ride back in the day


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:wave:
:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> pic the homie Saul sent me.... brand new ride back in the day


Look at that fresh 1/4 window trim! :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> Look at that fresh 1/4 window trim! :biggrin:


lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> enlighten us on these collector plates?my tags are up too


Behold  its about $60 one time to get em and you never have to see the dol again :biggrin: they do the same thing if you still have your og plates or just an original one from the time your car was made, and its even cheaper cuz you already provide a plate. Ours from the '70s were white with green numbers. Cali was black with yellow right? Oh and you're only required to have a back plate :thumbsup: so cops gotta actually bust a u-turn to racially profile you and run your plates :uh:










http://www.dol.wa.gov/vehicleregistration/spcollector.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> pic the homie Saul sent me.... brand new ride back in the day


Back in tha day when people actually got excited about buying a new car :uh: now they are soul-less means of transportation from point A to B


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

Looking for a complete gauge cluster for a 76 caprice


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

So.Cal Hopper said:


> Looking for a complete gauge cluster for a 76 caprice


I'm trying to remember what year mine is from...


----------



## biglouie75 (Jul 19, 2011)

WHATS UP EVERY ONE , I HAVE A COMPLETE AC THAT I JUST TOOK OFF MY GLASSHOUSE ANY ONE INTERESTED CAN GIVE ME A CALL AT 559-250-6372 THANKS.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

.... finally layitlow stepped up its game.... big USO marks rag on the top of the page


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

X74!! That joint is nice


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone have a pair of dust shields? Need than asap, or any other cars that I can swap????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

chevycaprice89 said:


>


japan doin big inches with that 76!!! who else doin it


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

weto said:


> :biggrin:


Nice


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks my USO!



harborareaPhil said:


> .... finally layitlow stepped up its game.... big USO marks rag on the top of the page





heartofthacity said:


> X74!! That joint is nice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> .... finally layitlow stepped up its game.... big USO marks rag on the top of the page


:yes: about damn time too, that ride is what this is all about!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :yes: about damn time too, that ride is what this is all about!!!:thumbsup:


x76 even nicer in person


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:rofl::rofl: COMPACT :naughty::biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl::rofl: COMPACT :naughty::biggrin:


:roflmao:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> .... finally layitlow stepped up its game.... big USO marks rag on the top of the page


YUP:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl::rofl: COMPACT :naughty::biggrin:



where's the rims dezzy.... even some chrome china 100's...would change the whole wag!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl::rofl: COMPACT :naughty::biggrin:


2 compacts= 1 full size


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :yes: about damn time too, that ride is what this is all about!!!:thumbsup:





NINJA said:


> x76 even nicer in person





BLUE OWL said:


> YUP:thumbsup:


Thanks my GH Fam!


heartofthacity said:


> :rofl::rofl: COMPACT :naughty::biggrin:


Deezy yous a fool for that one LMFAO!Man throw some 14x7 Rev 30s Star Wires on!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

BIG MARC said:


> Thanks my USO!


What up Big Marc looking good homie on the front status


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay did u get your package yet Eric?  lets see some more pics :run: :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> .... finally layitlow stepped up its game.... big USO marks rag on the top of the page


X2 man. the ride is lookin good.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

The words in his description need some reworking...:uh:

*http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2679043661.html *


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

someone showed me love at this show the only pic thats my car in the back


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

<font size="5">CONGRATS TO BIG MARC FOR DOING IT BIG N GETTING THE FRONT PAGE IN A RAGHOUSE MAKES EVERYONE LOOK</font> GOOD


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

CONGRATS TO BIG MARC FOR GETTING FRONT PAGE MAKIN US ALL LOOK GOOD


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> The words in his description need some reworking...:uh:
> 
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/2679043661.html *


:machinegun: Derby car


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

eric0425 said:


> What up Big Marc looking good homie on the front status


Thanks Eric!You looking good yourself,made the same move from a box to a Raghouse.I used to have the Chinaman built Cream/Grey Cadi'd out box Landau.


socapots said:


> X2 man. the ride is lookin good.


Thanks my brotha!


74chevy glasshouse said:


> CONGRATS TO BIG MARC FOR GETTING FRONT PAGE MAKIN US ALL LOOK GOOD


Thanks fam,maybe people will start seeing GHs in a different way!

TTT for the Glasshouse/raghouse RIDERS.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

64 CRAWLING said:


> japan doin big inches with that 76!!! who else doin it


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

inkera said:


> View attachment 388377


That's exactly what came to my mind when I saw that comment too 

I'll get you those other pics later today bro, on my way to Fresno right now to drop off some parts


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

NINJA said:


> That's exactly what came to my mind when I saw that comment too
> 
> I'll get you those other pics later today bro, on my way to Fresno right now to drop off some parts


Right on NINJA


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> where's the rims dezzy.... even some chrome china 100's...would change the whole wag!





BIG MARC said:


> Dezzy yous a fool for that one LMFAO!Man throw some 14x7 Rev 30s Star Wires on!


:biggrin: I'ma throw a lil sum sum on it :naughty: its getting cold as shit up here so I gotta ride with the stocks tho, unless they make snow tires that'll fit on some Ds lol


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

inkera said:


> Right on NINJA


"You've Got Mail"  Let me know if those will work for you


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> someone showed me love at this show the only pic thats my car in the back


I see ya *squinting :biggrin:


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

[h=2]Second Harvest Food Bank Tuerkey Drive 11-5-11[/h]


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

nice vest


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

uso og 64 said:


> *Second Harvest Food Bank Tuerkey Drive 11-5-11*


NICE PICS JR:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

NINJA said:


> "You've Got Mail"  Let me know if those will work for you


POST MORE PICS BRO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

inkera said:


> View attachment 388377


:worship::worship::worship:SUP BROTHA


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey dudes... :wave: :h5:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

I have a question... Has anyone mounted the 12" (vs. the 6" stocks) skirts on a Glasshouse with wheels? (I have 14x7 Tru=Spokes) 
Thanks in advance


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

LAC_MASTA said:


> I have a question... Has anyone mounted the 12" (vs. the 6" stocks) skirts on a Glasshouse with wheels? (I have 14x7 Tru=Spokes)
> Thanks in advance


Pics of said 12" skirts...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG MARC said:


> Pics of said 12" skirts...


:wave:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> :worship::worship::worship:SUP BROTHA


This rain killing it for me


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

inkera said:


> This rain killing it for me


 HA HA WATCHING FOOTBALL ALL DAY FOR ME:thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> HA HA WATCHING FOOTBALL ALL DAY FOR ME:thumbsup:


x76....can't wait for the late game


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

No more Supremes on the G-House.. SOLD em.. Gonna have to switch it up for next year! :naughty:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

LAC_MASTA said:


> Hey dudes... :wave: :h5:


:nicoderm: You still trying to sell your interior?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Buddy just picked up a '74 Impala with 42k og miles. Ill get more pics later.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice love them 74' impalas


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LAC_MASTA said:


> I have a question... Has anyone mounted the 12" (vs. the 6" stocks) skirts on a Glasshouse with wheels? (I have 14x7 Tru=Spokes)
> Thanks in advance












my brother showed me these years ago....$159....I've been debating on buying some


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/2689345668.html


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Wizzard said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/2689345668.html


clean House


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> my brother showed me these years ago....$159....I've been debating on buying some


Nice,any1 got pics of them mounted?


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

sure am!


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

those are them...


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

JustCruisin said:


> :nicoderm: You still trying to sell your interior?


Sure am


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> my brother showed me these years ago....$159....I've been debating on buying some


Those are them....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LAC_MASTA said:


> Those are them....


from Big Jim's ?.... you got a set?.... I'd sure like to see how they look... even just mocked up


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> from Big Jim's ?.... you got a set?.... I'd sure like to see how they look... even just mocked up


lol... I was the one who originally asked if anyone had a pic. I'm about to repaint my shitbox, and was considering them. I just want to make sure I can fit em w/ my TRU's


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

o I c.... lol... never seen any mounted.... dont know if anyone has even used these.... I think it would look good since it would cover more like an older impala with skirts...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


>


sup brother how's Life ToDay....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> o I c.... lol... never seen any mounted.... dont know if anyone has even used these.... I think it would look good since it would cover more like an older impala with skirts...


im not too sure if it will because they would have to curve in like the body?


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:Nothing finer than a GlassHouse:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> im not too sure if it will because they would have to curve in like the body?


Im personally not a fan of the big skirts on anything 61 and under.. But thats just me..
And like dirty says.. If it dont follow the body line.. it just wont look right.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

they also have nos foxcraft metal skirts look kinda like og but alittle different... someone has to buy a set and see


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lac masta..... buy!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> sup brother how's Life ToDay....[/QUOTE life is ok brother, gotta get deatailing on that new thing!!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> they also have nos foxcraft metal skirts look kinda like og but alittle different... someone has to buy a set and see


Where are these metal skirts at??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> Where are these metal skirts at??


pm sent


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> they also have nos foxcraft metal skirts look kinda like og but alittle different... someone has to buy a set and see


Someone told me their boy had a set of metal ones and I was like "your boy don't know what the f*@k he's talking about! They never made metal ones!!" :run: Guess I was 90% right :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


:thumbsup: nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nos foxcraft


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:shocked::shocked::shocked:


harborareaPhil said:


> nos foxcraft


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

_*TTT*_


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

so are the foxcraft skirts just repros?

they look like stock skirts?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> so are the foxcraft skirts just repros?
> 
> they look like stock skirts?


wish I knew bro.... only seen pic.... they look like stock style with a more sutle curve.... and metal.... if I had the extra cash I'd buy them


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> wish I knew bro.... only seen pic.... they look like stock style with a more sutle curve.... and metal.... if I had the extra cash I'd buy them


:naughty: just go get some and report back!!!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ive been planning on scooping some of the extended skirts, its killing me to see everyone talking about them now :shh:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

*T
T
t
Glasshouse's*


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> STILLL LOOKING FOR A NICE RED STOCK WHEEL


still need a red caprice steering wheel
it has to be in nice condition
can buy cash, or trade for other glass house parts? can trade up or down


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> ive been planning on scooping some of the extended skirts, its killing me to see everyone talking about them now :shh:


lol... known about these for years now....always wanted to paint a set to switch around on my ride... stock wheels/extended skirts... spokes/og skirts....but never got any further with that...habaha


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

So I know there may be a mod necessary to add 13's to a G-house but in the end, what looks better on a g-house, 13's or 14's???


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

gotta be 14's...were talking a 20 something foot almost 2 ton block of detroit steel smashing 70 on the highway here


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> gotta be 14's...were talking at 20 something almost 2 ton block of detroit steel smashing 70 on the highway here


Yup... That's what I was thinking. Heavy fuckin' car.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Johnny562 said:


> So I know there may be a mod necessary to add 13's to a G-house but in the end, what looks better on a g-house, 13's or 14's???


Everyone has their opinion but 13s all the way!!!I do 70-75mph on the fwy...IF I had to drive to CA THEN I would switch to 14s


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

the rag is on 13s? id like to see pics side by side to see how big the difference is


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea it's all about your preference...was never a fan of 13's....14's were always coo for me...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

So is this right???

Glasshouse = 14's
Everything else = 13's


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG MARC said:


> Everyone has their opinion but 13s all the way!!!I do 70-75mph on the fwy...IF I had to drive to CA THEN I would switch to 14s


"IF"


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :naughty: just go get some and report back!!!


LOL!!!


LostInSanPedro said:


> the rag is on 13s? id like to see pics side by side to see how big the difference is


:yes:

Both of these are on 13s...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

skateboard wheels


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Johnny562 said:


> So is this right???
> 
> Glasshouse = 14's
> Everything else = 13's


There is no right or wrong, just what you want on your car.. I personally like it with the Daytons..
To me, this is a mutha-f_cking Lowrider!! uffin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> There is no right or wrong, just what you want on your car.. I personally like it with the Daytons..
> To me, this is a mutha-f_cking Lowrider!! uffin:



:cheesy:... :thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

BIG MARC said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


----------



## delta 88 riderz (Sep 10, 2009)

*i stiil have a set of *chrome WINDOW SWEEPS FEL for 2 door 74 impala hit me up if int.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> skateboard wheels


:nono:


LostInSanPedro said:


> BIG MARC said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!!!
> ...


The '76 Landau is the stk Copper/Orange(not sure on exact name).The '74 is a custom burnt orange.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

BIG MARC said:


> Everyone has their opinion but *13s all the way*!!!I do 70-75mph on the fwy...IF I had to drive to CA THEN I would switch to 14s


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

TIME TO GET BACK IT :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG MARC said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


Picture hoarder :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dannyp said:


> TIME TO GET BACK IT :biggrin:


sweet


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

ok..
here is my plan for the front of my car. 
As some of you may know you need a spacer about 7/8ths of an inch to clear the front calipers. I have been looking around and no one sells 7/8th spacers.. so rather then using 2 spacers to make up that thickness im thinking of going with a 1 inch spacer. so it'll be an 1/8th of an inch more then i need. 
an ontop of that i found that this company http://www.ezaccessory.com/category_s/189.htm actually has spacers that will go from 5X5 to 5X4.5 or 4.25...
Even better because it means no more grinding for at least 2 of the wheels...
hmm.. thought i had a question with all of that.. But i guess i dont.. 
Wait!! 
anyone ever use spacers like that? I just gotta make sure they will fit the back of the wheel right.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have some more goodies posted on my parts page. Check it out.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

socapots said:


> ok..
> here is my plan for the front of my car.
> As some of you may know you need a spacer about 7/8ths of an inch to clear the front calipers. I have been looking around and no one sells 7/8th spacers.. so rather then using 2 spacers to make up that thickness im thinking of going with a 1 inch spacer. so it'll be an 1/8th of an inch more then i need.
> an ontop of that i found that this company http://www.ezaccessory.com/category_s/189.htm actually has spacers that will go from 5X5 to 5X4.5 or 4.25...
> ...


Just throwing this out there, but would a Caprice rotor bolt up to the Glasshouse spindle? That would give you the smaller bolt pattern, not sure about the spacer though..? Do u have a Truspoke spacer on the back of the rim?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> Just throwing this out there, but would a Caprice rotor bolt up to the Glasshouse spindle? That would give you the smaller bolt pattern, not sure about the spacer though..? Do u have a Truspoke spacer on the back of the rim?


hmm... I was not aware of the caprice bolt pattern being smaller. I thought it was the same.
There is a 3/4 inch spacer on the back of the wheel now. But i need another 1/8th. Id rather run one spacer instead of 2. Although running a second spacer and longer mag lugs would be cheaper. I just dont feel right about using 2 spacers.. lol.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

BIG MARC said:


> Everyone has their opinion but *13s* all the way!!!I do 70-75mph on the fwy...IF I had to drive to CA THEN I would switch to 14s















:yes:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> BIG MARC said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!!!
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

socapots said:


> ok..
> here is my plan for the front of my car.
> As some of you may know you need a spacer about 7/8ths of an inch to clear the front calipers. I have been looking around and no one sells 7/8th spacers.. so rather then using 2 spacers to make up that thickness im thinking of going with a 1 inch spacer. so it'll be an 1/8th of an inch more then i need.
> an ontop of that i found that this company http://www.ezaccessory.com/category_s/189.htm actually has spacers that will go from 5X5 to 5X4.5 or 4.25...
> ...




























with no problems what so ever on both my glasshouses


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

socapots said:


> hmm... I was not aware of the caprice bolt pattern being smaller. I thought it was the same.
> There is a 3/4 inch spacer on the back of the wheel now. But i need another 1/8th. Id rather run one spacer instead of 2. Although running a second spacer and longer mag lugs would be cheaper. I just dont feel right about using 2 spacers.. lol.


 just remember if u run a tru spoke or tru classic without a spacer and shank lug nuts and go with a spacer like the one posted with acorn lug nuts your gonna be breaking studs


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Just throwing this out there, but would a Caprice rotor bolt up to the Glasshouse spindle? That would give you the smaller bolt pattern, not sure about the spacer though..? Do u have a Truspoke spacer on the back of the rim?


you could use the the spindal and rotor from an 80s caprice just drill out the where the balljoint goes cause if im not mistaken i think the balljoint on the caprice is smaller than the glasshouse


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

socapots said:


> hmm... I was not aware of the caprice bolt pattern being smaller. I thought it was the same.
> There is a 3/4 inch spacer on the back of the wheel now. But i need another 1/8th. Id rather run one spacer instead of 2. Although running a second spacer and longer mag lugs would be cheaper. I just dont feel right about using 2 spacers.. lol.


Hmm.. didn't know 14"s didn't clear the calipers.. never ran em! Always rolled 13"s


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> you could use the the spindal and rotor from an 80s caprice just drill out the where the balljoint goes cause if im not mistaken i think the balljoint on the caprice is smaller than the glasshouse


I tried this method, let me just say it goes much further than a simple spindle and rotor swap. You basically have to change out the whole front suspension since the lower ball joint and tie rods on a glasshouse has a wider taper than that of an 80's Caprice.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Anaheim74 said:


> I tried this method, let me just say it goes much further than a simple spindle and rotor swap. You basically have to change out the whole front suspension since the lower ball joint and tie rods on a glasshouse has a wider taper than that of an 80's Caprice.


yes wasnt to sure if you had to use the whole front end or not :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SAUL said:


> just remember if u run a tru spoke or tru classic without a spacer and shank lug nuts and go with a spacer like the one posted with acorn lug nuts your gonna be breaking studs


Good looking out... 
The plan was to use the spacer with the shank/mag lug nuts.. Like the ones from Truspoke  Since i already have them. lol. See what happens though. When i ordered the lugs i only measured the one wheel with the 1/2 inch spacer, thinking they were all the same. lol.
And i will mount the spacer to the hub with the acron nuts..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


> with no problems what so ever on both my glasshouses



Thanks for the notice man. I figured it would probably work out. I just gotta make sure the the Diameter will be ok.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> Hmm.. didn't know 14"s didn't clear the calipers.. never ran em! Always rolled 13"s


Pretty sure its just on certain wheels.
I had some chinas on the same car(76) and had no need for spacers at all. But it did rub on the rear pass.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Anaheim74 said:


> I tried this method, let me just say it goes much further than a simple spindle and rotor swap. You basically have to change out the whole front suspension since the lower ball joint and tie rods on a glasshouse has a wider taper than that of an 80's Caprice.


Good to know man. Thanks for the input.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> LostInSanPedro said:
> 
> 
> > green one has a euro mirror:shocked: i always wanted to know what it looked like on glass/raghouse
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

9qUpED0f778 

(HEART OF THE CITY) I never told you this? but everytime I see your lil name I think of 
this guy! ERIC BURDON, british rocker and lead man for the 60's band THE ANIMALS..
(anybody remember HOUSE OF THE RISING SUN?) 

AMM HYDRO THIS AINT NO HIPPY ROCK MUSIC SITE!  
OKAY, TO BRING IT CLOSER TO HOME? 
ERIC BURDON CAME HEAR TO LOS ANGELES ABOUT 100 YEARS AGO.. WHILE HE WAS HEAR,
HE MANAGED TO HELP FORM A LITTLE L.A. BASED BAND, WHO'S SOUND WOULD LATER ON BE 
INGRAINED IN THE LOWRIDER CULTURE FOREVER! 
THAT BAND WAS CALLED.. WAR..


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

U can use an 80 caprice spindal and calpier if u go or knw a machine shop the can ream and make it wrk I've done it and it wrks fine ... Basicly u can use any combo that's a 5 / 4.75 that's most g bodys ... Don't get me wrong its wrk but it can be done .. I just sent mine to Chrome...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> 9qUpED0f778
> 
> (HEART OF THE CITY) I never told you this? but everytime I see your lil name I think of
> this guy! ERIC BURDON, british rocker and lead man for the 60's band THE ANIMALS..
> ...


 u been smoking again? :biggrin: I have no clue what your talking about :rofl:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

The lyrics start with..."in this dirty old heart of the city...where the sun refuse to shine..."

Much love to the glasshouse fest and special shot out to my USO bigg marcc taking our beloved cars to the top (of the page)


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> The lyrics start with..."in this dirty old heart of the city...where the sun refuse to shine..."
> 
> Much love to the glasshouse fest and special shot out to my USO bigg marcc taking our beloved cars to the top (of the page)


Oh gotchu :thumbsup: my new anthem :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

and markies prob been smoking again..


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

TX-Klique said:


>


Daaaayum! White girl got cakes!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

wow.. lol. I can honestly say i dont remember seeing any booty in this topic ever. haha.. 
but its a nice addition for sure. haha.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

mmm 3am cheese burgers..
lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> wow.. lol. I can honestly say i dont remember seeing any booty in this topic ever. haha..
> but its a nice addition for sure. haha.


Do booty kits count?? :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> mmm 3am cheese burgers..
> lol


Mmm... 1:04a.m. hint of lime tostitos with salsa


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great now I'm hungry


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

NINJA said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:





heartofthacity said:


> Picture hoarder :biggrin:


LOL,their all in my topic USO!


LostInSanPedro said:


> green one has a *SPORT* mirror:shocked: i always wanted to know what it looked like on glass/raghouse





brn2ridelo said:


> with no problems what so ever on both my glasshouses


I'm running the same billet adapters.Safety 1st.


manu samoa said:


> The lyrics start with..."in this dirty old heart of the city...where the sun refuse to shine..."
> 
> Much love to the glasshouse fest and special shot out to my USO bigg marcc taking our beloved cars to the top (of the page)


Thank you my USO.Can't wait to see your finished product!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

SlickDD75 said:


> :yes:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

TX-Klique said:


>


TTT is right!!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> skateboard wheels


Agreed :cheesy: 14's fo life :yes:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea it's all about your preference...was never a fan of 13's....14's were always coo for me...


4me 14`s if i`m gonna run a tru spoke, in a wire wheel , i would do a 13 inch.
i might stick to tru wheel, either a true spoke or a true ray,i`m gonna pic real soon


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Do booty kits count?? :biggrin:


dude... cars are good.. but you just may have to add some pussy in your life.. haha.. 
Just buggin..
and no.. i dont think they count. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> great now I'm hungry


haha... they were damn good.. threw some pepper sauce in that shit and it was all good... 

and for those that done know.. pepper sauce is not "Hot sauce", Its a home made variety that you cant buy in a store...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

someone's getting ready to put the glass back in the house


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> dude... cars are good.. but you just may have to add some pussy in your life.. haha..
> Just buggin..
> and no.. i dont think they count. lol.


:biggrin: agreed! Anyone besides me ever got down in their Glass/Rag/Waghouse? :wave: good times


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Just got back from pickin up the goodies I dropped off last Saturday. Will post pics in the mornin. All I got for now is cell phone pics


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

NINJA said:


> Just got back from pickin up the goodies I dropped off last Saturday. Will post pics in the mornin. All I got for now is cell phone pics


I'm waiting :run: :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm waiting :run: :biggrin:


:biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> 9qUpED0f778
> 
> (HEART OF THE CITY) I never told you this? but everytime I see your lil name I think of
> this guy! ERIC BURDON, british rocker and lead man for the 60's band THE ANIMALS..
> ...


Cool, I had no idea it was the same guy.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Oh gotchu :thumbsup: my new anthem :biggrin:


 YEA DING DONG YOUR NEW ANTHEM! THE BIG HOMIE MANU FRUM USO GOT IT RIGHT!:thumbsup:



harborareaPhil said:


> and markies prob been smoking again..


 LMAO :rofl: I LOVE YOU A__-HOLES..... LOL MUCH LOVE FAMILY..



Wizzard said:


> Cool, I had no idea it was the same guy.


 YEA: IT IS A TRIPPY LITTLE KNOWN FACT.. WHAT A LEAP FROM,( HOUSE OF THE RISING SUN), AND (SPILL THE WINE!)
TO THE (WORLD IS A GHETTO) AND (ALL DAY MUSIC) 

PS.. I TOTALLY PREFER 14' WHITE WALL'S ON GLASSHOUSE'S AND OTHER BIG GM'S...
i USE 1/75/70'S... ALOT OF SHOPS WILL DENY THE EXISTENCE OF A 1/75/70 STELL BELTED RADAIL..
THAT BECAUSE THEY NEED TO UNLOAD ALL THE 1/75/75's.....
I use the love the original premium sport 5/20's... but when i look at the cooker re-pop tires? they look like 
5/60/14/s... to big..


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm waiting :run: :biggrin:


Ok, I think you waited long enough.....here ya go


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

NINJA said:


> Ok, I think you waited long enough.....here ya go


 I been staring at them for about 3 minutes now! okay now 5 minute.. get down bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> I been staring at them for about 3 minutes now! okay now 5 minute.. get down bro!:thumbsup:


They look even better in person, and will look even better once I mount the chrome unbreakables I ordered yesterday into them.

They're my coast to coast arms. Built in Florida, and I brought them out to Cali with me to have the bling added


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

damn i gotta figure out how to work pics on this new computer but im getting down on my 76 hardtop putting a fully wraped frame with chrome undies under it ...finnally made up my mind and well yah pics coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

coco73chev said:


> damn i gotta figure out how to work pics on this new computer but im getting down on my 76 hardtop putting a fully wraped frame with chrome undies under it ...finnally made up my mind and well yah pics coming soon :biggrin:


I still like the photobucket method. Can't wait to see the pics bro. How's that diff treatin ya?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NINJA said:


> I still like the photobucket method. Can't wait to see the pics bro. How's that diff treatin ya?


THERE USED TO BE A WAY ON HERE TO POST PICS, AND POST ABOUT 5 AT A TIME, BUT IT`S NOT ON HERE ANYMORE


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> THERE USED TO BE A WAY ON HERE TO POST PICS, AND POST ABOUT 5 AT A TIME, BUT IT`S NOT ON HERE ANYMORE


You could actually post more with the old uploaded if you changed some things around. I don't like how this new format makes them like thumbnails that you have to click to make larger. I'll stick with photobucket myself


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

NINJA said:


> I still like the photobucket method. Can't wait to see the pics bro. How's that diff treatin ya?


fantastic bro holdin up real good ...gimme a few days and ill be sure to have some glasshouse fest worthy pictures going into shop in about a week ..:thumbsup: just gotta finish up the front end on my frame almost there now


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

coco73chev said:


> fantastic bro holdin up real good ...gimme a few days and ill be sure to have some glasshouse fest worthy pictures going into shop in about a week ..:thumbsup: just gotta finish up the front end on my frame almost there now


Can't wait to see them


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

NINJA said:


> I still like the photobucket method. Can't wait to see the pics bro. How's that diff treatin ya?


Photobucket all the way. 



MR.59 said:


> THERE USED TO BE A WAY ON HERE TO POST PICS, AND POST ABOUT 5 AT A TIME, BUT IT`S NOT ON HERE ANYMORE


with photobucket you just click on the img code and past it into your post.. its pretty sweet deal. Once the pictures are uploaded of course.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone got more pics of this one?


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Looking for the skirts hardware, can anyone help me out with some?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

TX-Klique said:


> Looking for the skirts hardware, can anyone help me out with some?


:wave: [email protected] ya boy  I got a couple sets


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

socapots said:


> Photobucket all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> with photobucket you just click on the img code and past it into your post.. its pretty sweet deal. Once the pictures are uploaded of course.



:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> Photobucket all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> with photobucket you just click on the img code and past it into your post.. its pretty sweet deal. Once the pictures are uploaded of course.



I have two photobucket accounts. When one free one gets close to the bandwidth limit, I just start using the other one :biggrin: I downloaded a mobile app and an online one.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> I have two photobucket accounts. When one free one gets close to the bandwidth limit, I just start using the other one :biggrin: I downloaded a mobile app and an online one.


I've done that myself


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NINJA said:


> You could actually post more with the old uploaded if you changed some things around. I don't like how this new format makes them like thumbnails that you have to click to make larger. I'll stick with photobucket myself


where is that at?? i had it saved, but it doesn`t work any more.
where`s the one your talking about?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> where is that at?? i had it saved, but it doesn`t work any more.
> where`s the one your talking about?


I'm talking about the old layitlow picture uploader before Gary changed the site to the new format


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

NINJA said:


> I'm talking about the old layitlow picture uploader before Gary changed the site to the new format


:machinegun: Gary :rofl:



TX-Klique said:


> Anyone got more pics of this one?


I sent my cousin this picture and now he's hooked on glasshouses/raghouses :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NINJA said:


> I'm talking about the old layitlow picture uploader before Gary changed the site to the new format


don`t have that, can you post a link?


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: [email protected] ya boy  I got a couple sets


Sounds good ill give u a call latter on thanks bro


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> :machinegun: Gary :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent my cousin this picture and now he's hooked on glasshouses/raghouses :biggrin:


Hell yea this mo-foe is tight!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Johnny562 said:


> So I know there may be a mod necessary to add 13's to a G-house but in the end, what looks better on a g-house, 13's or 14's???





LostInSanPedro said:


> gotta be 14's...were talking a 20 something foot almost 2 ton block of detroit steel smashing 70 on the highway here





Johnny562 said:


> Yup... That's what I was thinking. Heavy fuckin' car.





Johnny562 said:


> So is this right???
> 
> Glasshouse = 14's
> Everything else = 13's




*Sorry to jump in this a little late, just doing a little Glasshouse Fest catching up. 
Like stated before me it really comes down to what you like Homie, 58 and 59 Impalas are huge cars but look fucking good on them 13"s. There's no rule book when it comes to Lowriding, use what ever makes u happy and fuck the world.

*


BIG MARC said:


> Everyone has their opinion but 13s all the way!!!I do 70-75mph on the fwy...IF I had to drive to CA THEN I would switch to 14s


*I second that emotion Homie.

*


JustCruisin said:


> There is no right or wrong, just what you want on your car.. I personally like it with the Daytons..
> To me, this is a mutha-f_cking Lowrider!! uffin:



*Couldn't agree with you more Homie, the name of the game is LOWRIDING, not stock riding, the closer to the floor the better.

Freeway Driven, Fast Lane smashing doing 85, Hopping on the Freeway doing 70 plus, on 13"s for almost 6 years now, grinded front calipers no problem.























*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Some dude on a Tonka Truck tried to catch up to us on the 710, said Chale, gave it some Gas and that's all she wrote.*uffin:


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

Strictly Glasshouse
East Bay, CA.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Here's a couple Shots of The Glass.









Have to sit Fucking Low and 13"s just gives me that extra inch. 









Have to be able to Ride like that too.
uffin:









Maybe Hop a little.









and why not, once in a while we do them too.

*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

SMURF said:


> *Here's a couple Shots of The Glass.
> 
> View attachment 392100
> 
> ...


I haven't forgot you homie, I'm still workin on gettin you those shots


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

TX-Klique said:


> Looking for the skirts hardware, can anyone help me out with some?


I got sum parts wut exactly are u lookn for.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Love the ride smurf! I wanna be just like u when I grow up !


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have one set left of front and rear wheel trim. Front fits 71-74s and 75 Impala ($150 shipped west coast), rear fits all years ($120 shipped)


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I have one set left of front and rear wheel trim. Front fits 71-74s and 75 Impala ($150 shipped west coast), rear fits all years ($120 shipped)


DO YOU HAVE A BACK GLASS TRIM PIECE THAT GOES IN THE MIDDLE. IT'S A SMALL PIECE


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> DO YOU HAVE A BACK GLASS TRIM PIECE THAT GOES IN THE MIDDLE. IT'S A SMALL PIECE


Ill check :inout:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Ill check :inout:


COOL :thumbsup:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

i have 2 sets lmk


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

BIG MARC said:


> :nono:
> 
> 
> The '76 Landau is the stk Copper/Orange(not sure on exact name).The '74 is a custom burnt orange.


The 76 It's stock color , just not stock for that car, the color is off an Infinity, very close to the stock color for that car just better IMO


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pic....


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGBEN said:


> The 76 It's stock color , just not stock for that car, the color is off an Infinity, very close to the stock color for that car just better IMO





harborareaPhil said:


> great pic....


X2 WSup my USO!


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

BIG MARC said:


> X2 WSup my USO!


Thanks Brother, what's cracking in the city of sin


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


>



I'm not a fan of red on red on red with a little side of Red,,, 
But this bitch is Bad!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGBEN said:


> The 76 It's stock color , just not stock for that car, the color is off an Infinity, very close to the stock color for that car just better IMO


Damn, new cars sure don't pop like that :wow: that looks dope!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIG MARC said:


> X2 WSup my USO!


working working working....vacation coming soon hope to get some progress done on my poor 76'


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

4NEWARK said:


> View attachment 392084
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, had 2 look outside for a second 2 make sure my Glasshouse was still in the driveway.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

SMURF said:


> *Here's a couple Shots of The Glass.
> 
> View attachment 392100
> 
> ...


super clean i like


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

rIdaho said:


> lol, had 2 look outside for a second 2 make sure my Glasshouse was still in the driveway.


:rofl: I heard that!! I always take a peek out the bathroom window to see if my Waghouse is still in my spot, when I'm taking a leak :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

BIGBEN said:


> I'm not a fan of red on red on red with a little side of Red,,,
> But this bitch is Bad!!


X76


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGBEN said:


> The 76 It's stock color , just not stock for that car, the color is off an Infinity, very close to the stock color for that car just better IMO


STOCK COLOR WOULD BE MED. ORANGE METALIC?


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

another car they wouldnt sell us so we had to strip it everythings forsale


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam tjones....solid 74'


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 392964
> View attachment 392965
> View attachment 392966
> View attachment 392967
> ...


 wheel well moldings taillight lenses pm me


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> STOCK COLOR WOULD BE MED. ORANGE METALIC?


Something like that Theres a dude on here that has one the stock color I think his name is hooked2glass, it's super clean all stock I believe


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGBEN said:


> Something like that Theres a dude on here that has one the stock color I think his name is hooked2glass, it's super clean all stock I believe


HIS I THINK IS "FIRETHORN RED"
I HAVE ALL THE FACTORY COLOR CHARTS, AND BOOKS IF YOU NEED HELP FINDING A COLOR


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

anyone in socal have some rear quarters they can cut out of a parts car?

i think i need to cut out the rear side of the rear passenger wheelwell and patch one in.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

after its all said and done the skirt is still 3/4" away from the quarter and its still almost an inch low.
i tried some fiberglass because it didnt look so low, but its just too much, id rather not have to worry about it.
or if anyone here is good with metal and can rig me up a patch, im in desperate need.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SMURF said:


> *Some dude on a Tonka Truck tried to catch up to us on the 710, said Chale, gave it some Gas and that's all she wrote.*uffin:
> :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 392090


lol

damn smileys are not working for me at the moment.. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 392964
> View attachment 392965
> View attachment 392966
> View attachment 392967
> ...





harborareaPhil said:


> dam tjones....solid 74'


wait??? this is tjones?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> wait??? this is tjones?


Wasn't he jacking people for their money and not sending the parts?? Or was that someone else


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 392964
> View attachment 392965
> View attachment 392966
> View attachment 392967
> ...


Not sure how far Pasadena is from San Pedro but that looks like good quarters there :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Not sure how far Pasadena is from San Pedro but that looks like good quarters there :thumbsup:


im actually in san diego, ill be in fresno this weekend though


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> after its all said and done the skirt is still 3/4" away from the quarter and its still almost an inch low.
> i tried some fiberglass because it didnt look so low, but its just too much, id rather not have to worry about it.
> or if anyone here is good with metal and can rig me up a patch, im in desperate need.


YOU CAN`T USE A LARGE SLIDE HAMMER TO BRING BOTH THE INNER AND OUTTER SKIN OUT TO SHAPE?, LOOKS LIKE THE INNER FENDER WELL IN IS IN, IF ALL THE STILL DOESN`T FIT.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Wasn't he jacking people for their money and not sending the parts?? Or was that someone else


HE`S DELIVERED EVERYTHING I EVER BOUGHT FROM HIM


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> YOU CAN`T USE A LARGE SLIDE HAMMER TO BRING BOTH THE INNER AND OUTTER SKIN OUT TO SHAPE?, LOOKS LIKE THE INNER FENDER WELL IN IS IN, IF ALL THE STILL DOESN`T FIT.


yeah the inners in still, we cant get to it really. these pictures are already after we pulled. it was creased really bad in a Z shape like maybe the tire blew out and ran up and yanked it real good.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

SMURF said:


> *Some dude on a Tonka Truck tried to catch up to us on the 710, said Chale, gave it some Gas and that's all she wrote.*uffin:
> 
> 
> View attachment 392090
> ...


Looking Good Smurf..they already should know about these glasshouses on the freeway


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> yeah the inners in still, we cant get to it really. these pictures are already after we pulled. it was creased really bad in a Z shape like maybe the tire blew out and ran up and yanked it real good.


IF YOU CAN`T GET A BIG HOOK ON THE INNER WELL, HAW ABOUT A PORTA-POWER, AND TAKE THE WHEEL OFF, AND PUSH IT FROM THE FRAME OUT.
YOU GOT ALL THE METAL STILL THERE, IT CAN BE FIXED.
EVEN IF YOU WELDED A PATCH ON THE 1/4, THE INNER WELL WILL SILL NEED TO BE PUSHED OUT.


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks heartofthacity (Dezzy) for my passenger mirror looks real nice! Thanks again homie!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> anyone in socal have some rear quarters they can cut out of a parts car?
> 
> i think i need to cut out the rear side of the rear passenger wheelwell and patch one in.



I'll ask my brother lunatic.... hes the metal master of glasshouses...he can probably make the piece


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> IF YOU CAN`T GET A BIG HOOK ON THE IN NER WELL, HAW ABOUT A PORTA-POWER, AND TAKE THE WHEEL OFF, AND PUSH IT FROM THE FRAME OUT.
> YOU GOT ALL THE METAL STILL THERE, IT CAN BE FIXED.
> EVEN IF YOU WELDED A PATCH ON THE 1/4, THE INNER WELL WILL SILL NEED TO BE PUSHED OUT.


im gonna try that today, i didnt even think to pull the wheel off!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Johnny562 said:


> So I know there may be a mod necessary to add 13's to a G-house but in the end, what looks better on a g-house, 13's or 14's???


stop being scared and push them 13's! :twak:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Johnny562 said:


> So is this right???
> 
> Glasshouse = 14's
> Everything else = 13's


if you plan on floating on water....go with the 14's. if you wanna look good while floating on land.....go with the 13's. and stop being scared of them 13's.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> I'll ask my brother lunatic.... hes the metal master of glasshouses...he can probably make the piece


find out for me man, pm me how much hed want to do it. im gonna try mr. 59s idea today. i appreciate it man thanks


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> find out for me man, pm me how much hed want to do it. im gonna try mr. 59s idea today. i appreciate it man thanks


YOU DON`T NEED A NEW PART, YOU HAVE EVERYTHING RIGHT THERE.
TOO BAD YOU WEREN`T CLOSER,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

AbU dAkI said:


> Thanks heartofthacity (Dezzy) for my passenger mirror looks real nice! Thanks again homie!


:thumbsup: anytime bro. Now mount it and post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

Sup glasshousers yall keep em glass side up


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

vengence said:


> Sup glasshousers yall keep em glass side up


:wave: u ready to pick u up one yet??!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> TTT



how you been man?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: u ready to pick u up one yet??!!


Im in utah for truck driver training currently,you find the one I want and not strip it yet?


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

ROBLEDO said:


> if you plan on floating on water....go with the 14's. if you wanna look good while floating on land.....go with the 13's. and stop being scared of them 13's.


thats a cold quote


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

I float on water.:420:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

now I know why my trunk wouldn't stay up...broken hinge


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

inkera said:


> thats a cold quote



more like a bullshit quote....from a basement dweller...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone have any leads to a 76 Glasshouse for sale? 
Except for the ones that are for sale on LIL right now.

Hydraulics or stock dont matter as long as its clean and not a project.
Looking for a running and driving car in California.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> Does anyone have any leads to a 76 Glasshouse for sale?
> Except for the ones that are for sale on LIL right now.
> 
> Hydraulics or stock dont matter as long as its clean and not a project.
> Looking for a running and driving car in California.


define project


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

DREAM ON said:


>


dammmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> define project


:rofl: right......


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

inkera said:


> thats a cold quote





harborareaPhil said:


> more like a bullshit quote....from a basement dweller...


Baaaahaaaa Basement dweller that's a good one :rofl: I'm rollin' on stock 15s so what am I riding on  the ozone??? :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

lunatic said:


> now I know why my trunk wouldn't stay up...broken hinge


Dat sucks!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Does anyone have any leads to a 76 Glasshouse for sale?
> 
> Except for the ones that are for sale on LIL right now.
> 
> ...


THESE ARE SOME DECENT CARS ON HERE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wizzard said:


> Does anyone have any leads to a 76 Glasshouse for sale?
> Except for the ones that are for sale on LIL right now.
> 
> Hydraulics or stock dont matter as long as its clean and not a project.
> Looking for a running and driving car in California.


WHAT ABOUT IN THE ARIZONA AREA ID PREFER A PROJECT THO


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what about the primered gray 76' caprice a couple pages back... anyone ever call...was a good deal


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

I got 74 impala ill sale for the right price it got chrome rear end drive line and the big bar that holds the tranny chrome the motor it got everything chrome also the support is chrome. Fender wells also


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> I got 74 impala ill sale for the right price it got chrome rear end drive line and the big bar that holds the tranny chrome the motor it got everything chrome also the support is chrome. Fender wells also


only if the body and interior are chrome


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol no but shit if you buy it u could chrome them out lol save me the trouble


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> Lol no but shit if you buy it u could chrome them out lol save me the trouble


lol if i culd i wuld but i got a 76 on mind


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74 are rare u really don't see them that much but for some reason every one like 76 but you will find one there all over I just bought a 65 rag so I been lazy on my 74 lol


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> 74 are rare u really don't see them that much but for some reason every one like 76 but you will find one there all over I just bought a 65 rag so I been lazy on my 74 lol


i jus love the square headlights wen i seen1 i knew i had to have one


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Yea the 74,has the bullet front end but there both nice but mine when I first bought it I had bought two off them so I got double the parts. But some parts I got off homie Jay


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

this is how i use to roll but started redoing it again


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

slam all the way down on some 13 in dayton 82 spokes


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> Yea the 74,has the bullet front end but there both nice but mine when I first bought it I had bought two off them so I got double the parts. But some parts I got off homie Jay


:thumbsup: Heartofthacity a.k.a. Dezzy a.k.a. Jay  that mofo is clean!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

LostInSanPedro said:


> define project


Good call. 
In this case, good or atleast decent paint. No rust. Clean interior without rips or tears.
Car has to be complete, with all bumperfillers and trim on.
Working electronic powered headligts, brake lights, power windows and more.
And ofcourse as stated above-Motor has to run good and transmission shift good.

Has to have the Caprice square-shaped headlights, so a clean 75 with a 76 front clip would be fine.



MR.59 said:


> THESE ARE SOME DECENT CARS ON HERE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Yes I have my eye on one of them, just figured I should throw it out in here to see what I found.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> i jus love the square headlights wen i seen1 i knew i had to have one


X2.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Who's gonna be the proud new owner of this bad motherfucker???

http://gulfport.craigslist.org/cto/2686978963.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LAC_MASTA said:


> Who's gonna be the proud new owner of this bad motherfucker???
> 
> http://gulfport.craigslist.org/cto/2686978963.html


That's crazy!!! And cheap too :wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's all youuu dezzy.....lmfao....dually wag !


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> that's all youuu dezzy.....lmfao....dually wag !


It has slicks on the back. I don't like the painted bumpers or the flames but I'd paint it black, tub it, lose those fender flares and mudflaps, and put a blown big block in and take it to the track! :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

........I'd just strip it and junk it........


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> ........I'd just strip it and junk it........


:thumbsup: i agree


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> It has slicks on the back. I don't like the painted bumpers or the flames but I'd paint it black, tub it, lose those fender flares and mudflaps, and put a blown big block in and take it to the track! :thumbsup::biggrin:



Like this!! Oooweee thats sexy :cheesy:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Down to the metal ready to paint http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=394599&stc=1&d=1321654900


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Man this is the third or fourth time I've walked outside and seen a cat under or on top of my glasshouses! All three times it's been different cats, in three different neighborhoods, in two different cities :rofl: there's like 20 other cars in this parking lot but he's chillin' up under mine


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice bowl of coolant will fix that rodent problem....they sitting on your cars... and pissing on the tires


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

they don`t go for that anymore,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
someone clued them in about that


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

tuna and gunpowder then....meooow-BOOoOOOM!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice bowl of coolant will fix that rodent problem....they sitting on your cars... and pissing on the tires





harborareaPhil said:


> tuna and gunpowder then....meooow-BOOoOOOM!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Ok, 
Pull the rear wheel off
then find come metal to cut the opening wheelwell shape into 
weld that part on to were you need to pull 
make sure you get a GOOD WELD on the wheelwell because that is the part that has to get pulled in order to fit the shirt.(wheelwell is ths strongest part on that area) 
Rig up a clamp to connect to the welded metal and have a Big Sliding Hammer (5lbs should work just fine)

Now the most important part is to make sure you are pulling in reverse of the way the metal was pushed in!! I know it sound simple BUT, metal has a memory and if you go even a little bit in the wrong direction, it's going to fight you the whole way. Take your time and study the metal while looking in every direction and you will how easy it will pull out for you Without Heat. I have done this more times then I can count on cars that have lost a back wheel and its worked Every Time.:thumbsup:

I hope this will help you out & Good Luck


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Like this!! Oooweee thats sexy :cheesy:
> 
> http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j363/dezzy68/Mobile%20Uploads/PART_1321
> 643549959.jpg


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

hey fellas i got 2 beautiful fenders for a 74 and a front bumper show chrome absolutely gorgeous shit!! pics coming if anyone is interested shoot me an offer i cant do anything with them due to my canceled plans on my 74 raggy ...i got alot of parts off the car lmk


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

coco73chev said:


> hey fellas i got 2 beautiful fenders for a 74 and a front bumper show chrome absolutely gorgeous shit!! pics coming if anyone is interested shoot me an offer i cant do anything with them due to my canceled plans on my 74 raggy ...i got alot of parts off the car lmk


Good guy do do business with :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Man this is the third or fourth time I've walked outside and seen a cat under or on top of my glasshouses! All three times it's been different cats, in three different neighborhoods, in two different cities :rofl: there's like 20 other cars in this parking lot but he's chillin' up under mine


well now we know that you're glass houses pull in some pussy! :thumbsup::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

danny_boy_65 said:


> well now we know that you're glass houses pull in some pussy! :thumbsup::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::biggrin:


:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

danny_boy_65 said:


> well now we know that you're glass houses pull in some pussy! :thumbsup::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::biggrin:


All pussy love glasshouses :biggrin: gotta love that back seat for those late night rendezvous


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this is going up for sale over here in south florida , price and more details coming soon . pm me if interested . 

never mind the big rims


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)

TTT for the Glasshouse family much respect from Vic Jr.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


 :thumbsup:
I always liked the body color steelies


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

FlatBroke74Raghouse said:


> TTT for the Glasshouse family much respect from Vic Jr.


Changed your screen name?  post some pics of the 'flat broke' rag please :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

oh yea.....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

still need a red STOCK wheel, WHICH TYPE OF WHEELS SHOULD I DO
13`S OR 14`S ?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

somthing for the glass/rag house fam


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> still need a red STOCK wheel, WHICH TYPE OF WHEELS SHOULD I DO13`S OR 14`S ?


Man that's a nice color combo :thumbsup: lemme get those hubs :biggrin: they'd look nice on the Waghouse!! I'm supposed to go to my boy's today so ill check for the red wheel for you... I'm looking for a Burgundy dash too, I have 4 black ones but can't find a Burgundy one :run:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> somthing for the glass/rag house fam


Damn that's my new favorite video! I ain't ever seen that video before (we ain't have cable growing up :nosad On dem thangs 3-wheeling with skirts!!


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> still need a red STOCK wheel, WHICH TYPE OF WHEELS SHOULD I DO
> 13`S OR 14`S ?


 13's HOMIE !


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Just curious, What are you guys doing to get the rear to lay out with skirts?... narrowing ? or do Daytons work ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Gorilla Bob said:


> Just curious, What are you guys doing to get the rear to lay out with skirts?... narrowing ? or do Daytons work ?


For mine we shorten da Rearend


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> All pussy love glasshouses :biggrin: gotta love that back seat for those latest night rendezvous


:biggrin:Almost the whole block fit in those back seats! :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

socapots said:


> :roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> :roflmao:


:cheesy:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Coast One said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Damn that's a nice '76. loaded with some nice options too:cool: I like how they restored the engine to stock like I'm doing on my '74s :thumbsup:


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Changed your screen name?  post some pics of the 'flat broke' rag please :cheesy: :yes:


:wave: hartofthacity. Yes I made a new screen name I am no longer uso og 64 I will now be Flat Broke 74Raghouse from now on. I started a new build page under project rides for Flat Broke but I can post a pic or to here on the G-House/Raghouse family page here is a couple of the latest pics much respect from Vic Jr USO'S motorcycle chapter


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Man that's a nice color combo :thumbsup: lemme get those hubs :biggrin: they'd look nice on the Waghouse!! I'm supposed to go to my boy's today so ill check for the red wheel for you... I'm looking for a Burgundy dash too, I have 4 black ones but can't find a Burgundy one :run:


thanks!
got a couple red wheels offered, but want to find the BEST one. so a pic won`t hurt.
gotta hang on to the stock parts, but this one will get what my red one never got. IE. (MAYBE T TOPS?) but wire wheels will be a must.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> still need a red STOCK wheel, WHICH TYPE OF WHEELS SHOULD I DO13`S OR 14`S ?


you gona lift it?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Just found theese, took the pics about a year ago at the Majestics new years day picnic.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

FlatBroke74Raghouse said:


> :wave: hartofthacity. Yes I made a new screen name I am no longer uso og 64 I will now be Flat Broke 74Raghouse from now on. I started a new build page under project rides for Flat Broke but I can post a pic or to here on the G-House/Raghouse family page here is a couple of the latest pics much respect from Vic Jr USO'S motorcycle chapter


:thumbsup: gotta love tha raghouses.lemme know if u need anything, I have a stash of '74 Caprice parts


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Wizzard said:


> Just found theese, took the pics about a year ago at the Majestics new years day picnic.


 I'm jacking these pics :naughty:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> you gona lift it?


i need a car i can drive to meets, most of the shows we go to are in LA, not a big deal, untill you do it in a 70 year old all og car! the freeways are not designed for a car that tops out at 50 mph. since all my 30`s cars are all original, i`m not into upgrading the running gear, most guys up grade, i can`t do that to an all original car. but i held back with my old red `76, and hated to see it go,(wish i never sold it) but this next one, i might do some changes and maybe surprise myself.


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

me and my homie's taking the glasshouse out.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

4NEWARK said:


> me and my homie's taking the glasshouse out.
> View attachment 395576
> View attachment 395578
> 
> ...


Somebody makes these pics bigger so I can jack em :biggrin: :run:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

FlatBroke74Raghouse said:


> :wave: hartofthacity. Yes I made a new screen name I am no longer uso og 64 I will now be Flat Broke 74Raghouse from now on. I started a new build page under project rides for Flat Broke but I can post a pic or to here on the G-House/Raghouse family page here is a couple of the latest pics much respect from Vic Jr USO'S motorcycle chapter


RIGHT ON BROTHA:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

4NEWARK said:


> me and my homie's taking the glasshouse out.
> View attachment 395576
> View attachment 395578
> 
> ...


Dude. those last 4 pics are wicked.. Love how they look laid out like that.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Somebody makes these pics bigger so I can jack em :biggrin: :run:


LOL...
Click on them.. then click on them again... then click on them again.. and it turns into a bigger picture.. at least it did for me. lol


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

4NEWARK said:


> me and my homie's taking the glasshouse out.
> View attachment 395576
> View attachment 395578
> 
> ...


Can we get individual pics of all these cars


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Somebody makes these pics bigger so I can jack em :biggrin: :run:


JUST CLICK THEM WITH THE MOUSE,,,,,,,,


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

danny_boy_65 said:


> :cheesy:


:wave:


Sup man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Gorilla Bob said:


> Just curious, What are you guys doing to get the rear to lay out with skirts?... narrowing ? or do Daytons work ?


I think there is the rear end swap with a caddy rear end.. 90s.. Caprice/impala 90s rear end. Shorten stock (lets you ride layed out with less or maybe no mods). and having wheels with the right offset/and tire size.. No idea what that would be though.

Hope that helps


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

socapots said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> Sup man.


just chillin (literally):happysad: and checkin out these bad mother [email protected]#$%^ glass houses!:thumbsup:how about you Homie?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


LOVE THAT T TOP!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice 74'


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> LOL...
> Click on them.. then click on them again... then click on them again.. and it turns into a bigger picture.. at least it did for me. lol


:thumbsup: damn you're right!! I usually don't go past the second click :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This picture is tha shit!!!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

danny_boy_65 said:


> just chillin (literally):happysad: and checkin out these bad mother [email protected]#$%^ glass houses!:thumbsup:how about you Homie?


man im wishin i had more time to work on the car. lol. But now its cold as shit out here... in the span of a couple days.. BAMN!! -20 an shit. lol..
But the sooner its cold the sooner its summer again. at least thats what i keep tellin myself. haha.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup: damn you're right!! I usually don't go past the second click :rofl:


lol.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> man im wishin i had more time to work on the car. lol. But now its cold as shit out here... in the span of a couple days.. BAMN!! -20 an shit. lol..
> But the sooner its cold the sooner its summer again. at least thats what i keep tellin myself. haha.


Yea it's cold as shit down here. And I still need to change my heater core :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> man im wishin i had more time to work on the car. lol. But now its cold as shit out here... in the span of a couple days.. BAMN!! -20 an shit. lol..
> But the sooner its cold the sooner its summer again. at least thats what i keep tellin myself. haha.


dam....and I get lazy when it's 60....well the few times it gets that cold


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Got about 5 inches of snow here and its still coming down


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

509Rider said:


> Got about 5 inches of snow here and its still coming down


THAT SOUNDS FINE, UNTILL YOU HAVE TO WORK IN IT.
I ALWAYS THINK IT WOULD BE NICE TO MOVE OUT OF THIS AREA, SOMEPLACE LESS CROWDED, BUT IT ALWAYS MEANS MORE EXTREAM WEATHER AND I DOUBT MY BODY COULD DEAL WITH IT


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

socapots said:


> man im wishin i had more time to work on the car. lol. But now its cold as shit out here... in the span of a couple days.. BAMN!! -20 an shit. lol..
> But the sooner its cold the sooner its summer again. at least thats what i keep tellin myself. haha.


 That's a good idea! I'll tell myself that when I'm frezzing my ass off!:thumbsup:come on summer!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

509Rider said:


> Got about 5 inches of snow here and its still coming down


 oh shit! it's problably on it's way down to me!:angry:..............................hno:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> Just found theese, took the pics about a year ago at the Majestics new years day picnic.


Pictures look tight!!


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Coast One said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

FOR SALE 1974 CAPRICE CLASSIC ORIGINAL OWNER 350 MOTOR 400 TRANSMISSION 90000 ORIGINAL MILES OLD LADY CAR 
CALL MARLON 626.216.1370


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam....and I get lazy when it's 60....well the few times it gets that cold


my bad.. i ment 20C.. that only -4F. lol...


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

socapots said:


> my bad.. i ment 20C.. that only -4F. lol...


hno: no thanks!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm jacking these pics :naughty:


No problem!:thumbsup:



TX-Klique said:


> Pictures look tight!!


Thanks!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody got a part number for a headlight bezel for a '75 Caprice? I have one from a 76 Impala and I'm trying to double check if they are the same. My raghouse is 1.5 hours away or I'd go check it :cheesy: thanks


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam....and I get lazy when it's 60....well the few times it gets that cold


nothing like jamming a finger when its 60 degrees out...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> nothing like jamming a finger when its 60 degrees out...


Try 30* like the other day :uh:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

I love sunny san diego.....might have to move down to tj to feed myself though!


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

ttt


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice pic ^^ :yes:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

NINJA said:


>


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

4NEWARK said:


> me and my homie's taking the glasshouse out.
> View attachment 395576
> View attachment 395578
> 
> ...





heartofthacity said:


> This picture is tha shit!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> nothing like jamming a finger when its 60 degrees out...


Guess it depends on where your jammin it....

.....
:sprint:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

NINJA said:


>


Thats a wicked pic.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice grill


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> Nice pic ^^ :yes:





SMURF said:


>





socapots said:


> Thats a wicked pic.


Thanx guys, glad you like it


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

LOOKS TIGHT!!!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

badass pics


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

HAPPY Turkey day Homies!:thumbsup: OH and nice house Ninja!:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Happy turkey day for all the g.house riders


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

4NEWARK said:


> me and my homie's taking the glasshouse out.
> View attachment 395576
> View attachment 395578
> 
> ...


yall looking good out there


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> :worship::worship::worship::worship:


damm this mofo looks mean


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all GLASSHOUSE riders :420:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

HOPE U GUYS A HAVE GOOD THANKSGIVING


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

dannyp said:


> HOPE U GUYS A HAVE GOOD THANKSGIVING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

NINJA said:


>


NICE PIC BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING GHouse Fam...


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FELLAS


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING HOMIES


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

It's not where you're going in the Glasshouse, or when you get there.. it's *how* you get there!
Like rolling a living room on wheels, so throw a "HOUSE PARTY"!!!
Even the shadows on these mufuggaz look sexy...:tongue::420:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship:






:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> It's not where you're going in the Glasshouse, or when you get there.. it's *how* you get there!
> Like rolling a living room on wheels, so throw a "HOUSE PARTY"!!!
> Even the shadows on these mufuggaz look sexy...:tongue::420:


X206!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Happy Thanksgiving to you guys down there. 
And dont shop to hard for those of you going out tomorrow. lol.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 392964
> View attachment 392965
> View attachment 392966
> View attachment 392967
> ...


Damn!!! Location???


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

4NEWARK said:


> me and my homie's taking the glasshouse out.
> View attachment 395576
> View attachment 395578
> 
> ...


Nice. I cant wait till mine is done.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Anybody got a part number for a headlight bezel for a '75 Caprice? I have one from a 76 Impala and I'm trying to double check if they are the same. My raghouse is 1.5 hours away or I'd go check it :cheesy: thanks


What do you recommend to polish these???


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I have a passenger side front wheel well trim for a '74 Caprice  get your Xmas list in early :biggrin:


Aw man. I need the drivers side :-(


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> Aw man. I need the drivers side :-(


I'm working on getting a complete set and some for 75 Caprice & 76s. I should have about 3-4 sets this week. Ill post them up when I get em cuz I know a few guys need em :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I must have really bad turkey-lag because I was sitting here looking @ these two cars and it just registered in my brain that the trunk lids look completely different!! I've looked at my glasshouses and my raghouse a million times and it JUST hit me *smh...I'm going to sleep :420: beautiful cars too, by the way :biggrin:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

Johnny562 said:


> What do you recommend to polish these???


Mr. Clean Magic Eraser pads work incredibly well.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I must have really bad turkey-lag because I was sitting here looking @ these two cars and it just registered in my brain that the trunk lids look completely different!! I've looked at my glasshouses and my raghouse a million times and it JUST hit me *smh...I'm going to sleep :420: beautiful cars too, by the way :biggrin:


Yes hardtop and ragtop have to different trunk lids
A 4-door and a ragtop have the same trunk lid
How sick would a ragtop look with a hardtop trunk lid


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

Johnny562 said:


> What do you recommend to polish these???


http://www.nevrdull.com/

magic pads actually dulls out chrome


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

STRAY 52 said:


> http://www.nevrdull.com/
> 
> magic pads actually dulls out chrome


any recommendations on surface rust on chrome
Something I can pick up at a local auto parts


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> any recommendations on surface rust on chrome
> Something I can pick up at a local auto parts


Blue magic works really good restore chrome


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

Does anybody know wea to get floor pans sections for a 75 caprice convertible. I tried impala bobs, Hubbard n so on n can't find much for dez houses. I even cross reference wit impalas n cadis n still nothing. If nebody can help lmk oh n looking for a new or really good shape hood. Thanks glasshouse family!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

AbU dAkI said:


> Does anybody know wea to get floor pans sections for a 75 caprice convertible. I tried impala bobs, Hubbard n so on n can't find much for dez houses. I even cross reference wit impalas n cadis n still nothing. If nebody can help lmk oh n looking for a new or really good shape hood. Thanks glasshouse family!


Cost of Shipping a hood to Hawaii hno:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

A club member has a hole floor board not sure for a rag or hard top tho


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

i got a real clean 75 caprice nose for sale or trade. i need sport mirrors, dust shields....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

AbU dAkI said:


> Does anybody know wea to get floor pans sections for a 75 caprice convertible. I tried impala bobs, Hubbard n so on n can't find much for dez houses. I even cross reference wit impalas n cadis n still nothing. If nebody can help lmk oh n looking for a new or really good shape hood. Thanks glasshouse family!


got the floor pan... real nice stacked in the garage....couldn't imagine what shipping or even how to ship something that big to Hawaii!..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> got the floor pan... real nice stacked in the garage....couldn't imagine what shipping or even how to ship something that big to Hawaii!..


You'd have to cut it in 1/4s to make it a lil more reasonable. And I'm pretty sure 2dr,4dr,and verts floors are the same.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sucks cutting in peices kinda defeats the purpose


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> sucks cutting in peices kinda defeats the purpose


Not really, most of the time u only need the lower middle part and not the outside surrounding parts like the transmission tunnel etc. Complete floors are good for local buyers. Sections can go anywhere, plus u can always just re-weld them together.


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Cost of Shipping a hood to Hawaii hno:


Yea I know Ahh! Shipping is gonna kill me. Dats da shity thing bout Hawaii everything is expensive cuz of shipping. But I jus need driver front n passenger rear. Other than that da floor is good. I could go without da rear jus would be nice to replace rusted floors no holes though thank goodness.lol dezzy send me a pic of dat floor pan if it's not buried to deep.lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody seen that new Dr. Pepper video with pitbull? The one with the '75 rag with the '76 clip? I think it might be this car.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> got the floor pan... real nice stacked in the garage....couldn't imagine what shipping or even how to ship something that big to Hawaii!..


YOU WOULD HAVE TO BUILD A CRATE, AND TAKE TO A OVERSEAS SHIPPER


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

For my hood would jus ship um freight on a pallet. I know der is a freight company called Honolulu freight company n der in Seattle n Cali.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

AbU dAkI said:


> For my hood would jus ship um freight on a pallet. I know der is a freight company called Honolulu freight company n der in Seattle n Cali.


YOU MIGHT AS WELL THROW THE FLOORS ON THERE TOO, THE EXTRA COST WON`T BE MUCH MORE, IT`S ALL ABOUT SIZE, THEN THE WEIGHT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

AbU dAkI said:


> For my hood would jus ship um freight on a pallet. I know der is a freight company called Honolulu freight company n der in Seattle n Cali.


shit have dezzy find you a complete car ad an outboard motor to the trunk and hook him up with a one way ticket back home


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> shit have dezzy find you a complete car ad an outboard motor to the trunk and hook him up with a one way ticket back home


:thumbsup: but I think I'd need a couple outboard motors or one of them blown big block motors they put in the boats. I don't have any floors yet tho, that's all Phil  but abu daki u should go outside and take some pics of the raghouse so we can stare @ it :naughty:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

up for the family..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


>


DAMN I WANT THAT!




Coast One said:


>


THEY ARE KILLING IT IN JAPAN.....I'M SURE THEY HOP THE SHIT OUT OF IT TOO.


socapots said:


> I think there is the rear end swap with a caddy rear end.. 90s.. Caprice/impala 90s rear end. Shorten stock (lets you ride layed out with less or maybe no mods). and having wheels with the right offset/and tire size.. No idea what that would be though.
> 
> Hope that helps


PRETTY MUCH ALL B-BODYS 80s-MID 90s WILL WORK WITH VERY LITTLE CHANGES.

HAVE DISC IN THE REAR AND JUST USED A SPACER WITH THE 14's BUT HAD TO GRIND THE CALIPERS IN THE REAR WHEN CHANGING TO 13's


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> DAMN I WANT THAT!
> its for sale there's an antiques dealership about 20 mi from where I live he's got a few good cars 59,67s,64,65 a 77 Monte on t-tops but he's wackes out on his prices


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice g-house


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

Hea some pics of um as of a few weeks ago. No tearing it apart n rebuild dis raghouse! Lol


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> YOU MIGHT AS WELL THROW THE FLOORS ON THERE TOO, THE EXTRA COST WON`T BE MUCH MORE, IT`S ALL ABOUT SIZE, THEN THE WEIGHT


Oh yea u know dat buy n ship one time save me some money out hea. know anybody?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN I WANT THAT!
> ...


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

AbU dAkI said:


> Hea some pics of um as of a few weeks ago. No tearing it apart n rebuild dis raghouse! Lol


Looking Goood.......:yes:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

inkera said:


> Looking Goood.......:yes:


X206! 

Ay if anybody needs og fillers fillers for '74s or '75 impala I have the front middle and all 3 rears, PACKAGE DEAL


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

do you have front corners?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> do you have front corners?


Naw sold em last month


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

gotta love them sports


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Naw sold em last month


o...ohk


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

*hummmm*

last weeks crop all sold last week


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> gotta love them sports




Where do we get the weather stripping from?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 398433
> View attachment 398434
> View attachment 398435
> View attachment 398436
> ...


WHAT ARE THE REAR FILLERS OUT OF?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Where do we get the weather stripping from?


where do you see weatherstrip?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> where do you see weatherstrip?


Naw I mean eventually u gotta buy some :rofl: where's the best place to get em


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

check this place out, might even be cheaper if you call and tell him you want the whole set.

http://www.weatherstripspecial.com/#


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

not bad prices...wonder what quality it is


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

let you know in the next few months


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm ready to put a order n but don't want to b the first !!


LostInSanPedro said:


> let you know in the next few months


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Where do we get the weather stripping from?


I got mine from steel rubber.com and they fit like a glove very good quality.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


whew that's bad..


Take a lil trip take a lill trip take a lill trip with me..
HISTORY LESSON: YOU GUYS MIGHT LIKE THIS VIDEO? PLUS THERE IS A GLASSHOUSE NEAR THE END...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

i like your sig dirty..but i bet we'll see the same question asked again in the next 5 pages


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

:uh: :ugh:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BluMagik7 said:


>


You know you're gonna get roasted for posting your rag with those wheel on the fest right :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

whoa whoa whoa..... no donks is that so fucking hard to understand..... edit please


----------



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> You know you're gonna get roasted for posting your rag with those wheel on the fest right :thumbsup: :rofl:[/
> 
> Yup! I'm hoping maybe I might find someone willing to part ways with a good set of tru spokes for the cause! Iv had 13s and 14s on get but nothing looks better than some tru spokes.. Just can't find any..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BluMagik7 said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > You know you're gonna get roasted for posting your rag with those wheel on the fest right :thumbsup: :rofl:[/
> ...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> BluMagik7 said:
> 
> 
> > TUFF TO FIND A CLEAN SET
> ...


----------



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> BluMagik7 said:
> 
> 
> > TUFF TO FIND A CLEAN SET
> ...


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 399865


 Bad Ass!! This one made me go after a Landau


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

i have a 454 engine and transmission complete and rolling chassis for sale off a 74 caprice in los angeles ca


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT A WHEEL FROM A G/H BROTHER, BIG THANKS!!
I HAVE A 2ND ONE COMING TO COMPAIR COLORS,,,,,,,,,
BUT THIS ONE IS CLEAN!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

wood looks nice on horn button too


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> i like your sig dirty..but i bet we'll see the same question asked again in the next 5 pages


Thanks but when the format changed it fucked all my pics up and I can't figure out why. The old pics from the Layitlow uploader are gone and the photobucket codes were changed to like a MySpace/Facebook code. 

One last thing posting from the mobile app removes the signature so how ironic is that.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> Yes hardtop and ragtop have to different trunk lids
> A 4-door and a ragtop have the same trunk lid
> How sick would a ragtop look with a hardtop trunk lid


I ALWAYS ASK MY SELF THE SAME THING...... SO I CHOP A 76 MODEL CAR... THEY LOOK SO SO....


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> whew that's bad..
> 
> 
> Take a lil trip take a lill trip take a lill trip with me..
> HISTORY LESSON: YOU GUYS MIGHT LIKE THIS VIDEO? PLUS THERE IS A GLASSHOUSE NEAR THE END...


@12:13 a blue glasshouse from southside

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9GBI7-L7mQ&feature=player_embedded#t=737s


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.GM84 said:


> i have a 454 engine and transmission complete and rolling chassis for sale off a 74 caprice in los angeles ca


Damn damn damn. If you were closer I'd snatch that up from you. I love big blocks :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn damn damn. If you were closer I'd snatch that up from you. I love big blocks :cheesy:


big what.....:rofl:......


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> big what.....:rofl:......


:rofl: go to sleep Phil


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> GOT A WHEEL FROM A G/H BROTHER, BIG THANKS!!
> I HAVE A 2ND ONE COMING TO COMPAIR COLORS,,,,,,,,,
> BUT THIS ONE IS CLEAN!


Is this the one from me??


----------



## Nu B (Jun 26, 2009)

Coast One said:


>


man i love this ride its clean as hell


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LAC_MASTA said:


> Is this the one from me??


yup!
thanks again!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


>


you took that down to the bone


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yep....down to the bare metal....getting long locked by lunatic right now


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


>


:wow: I don't think my memory is good enough to take a car down that far :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: I don't think my memory is good enough to take a car down that far :thumbsup:


With as many glasshouse as you have you should be good by just looking at the one next to it


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> With as many glasshouse as you have you should be good by just looking at the one next to it


True lol, the wiring part scares me the most


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> True lol, the wiring part scares me the most


hahaha yep.....whole wire harness is rolled in a box in the bottom drawer of my toolbox at work....:thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> hahaha yep.....whole wire harness is rolled in a box in the bottom drawer of my toolbox at work....:thumbsup:


When's the last time u drove that car?


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> True lol, the wiring part scares me the most


It's not that big of a deal .. just takes alittle time ,but pretty easy to figure out...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> When's the last time u drove that car?


6 years now....bought it drove it around for a couple months... then stripped the fuck out of it...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> 6 years now....bought it drove it around for a couple months... then stripped the fuck out of it...


so your like a crack head fiend right about now hoping to hit that Glasshouse pipe


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lunatics glasshouse


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> 6 years now....bought it drove it around for a couple months... then stripped the fuck out of it...


youre crazy ive been out of the house barely a few months and im going crazy


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> youre crazy ive been out of the house barely a few months and im going crazy


yea.... it will be 4 years in march since my other glasshouse(my daily driver) was totaled....I'm beyond crazy


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

from 2 driving glasshouses to 0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I dusted her off just now , was gonna fix da power steering hose , but Damn its cold


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea.... it will be 4 years in march since my other glasshouse(my daily driver) was totaled....I'm beyond crazy


Got any pics of it after being totaled? My 75 Impala Landau gave its life for me too a few years ago. Ill dig up the pics...:inout:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGTITO64 said:


> I dusted her off just now , was gonna fix da power steering hose , but Damn its cold


that`s nice, are those 13`s or 14`s?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Got any pics of it after being totaled? My 75 Impala Landau gave its life for me too a few years ago. Ill dig up the pics...:inout:


text sent


----------



## listo415 (Jul 16, 2009)

Its 13's da rearend is shorten


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Dammit!!! She's nice I'm debating on black or candy red this one doesn't make my decision any easier!! BAD ASS GHOUSE


BIGTITO64 said:


> I dusted her off just now , was gonna fix da power steering hose , but Damn its cold


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> yup!
> thanks again!


Wasn't supposed to get there til today! nice!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

BIGTITO64 said:


> I dusted her off just now , was gonna fix da power steering hose , but Damn its cold


lol. What's cold in California, 69 degrees??  Love that ride like always..


dannyp said:


> Dammit!!! She's nice I'm debating on black or candy red this one doesn't make my decision any easier!! BAD ASS GHOUSE


I gotta wear sunglasses when checking out red Glasshouses.. So my eyes don't pop out of my skull!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

BIGTITO64 said:


> I dusted her off just now , was gonna fix da power steering hose , but Damn its cold


 that is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

ANTDOGG said:


>


I MUST see more pics of this one..........!!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> I MUST see more pics of this one..........!!!!!


X76


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGTITO64 said:


> I dusted her off just now , was gonna fix da power steering hose , but Damn its cold


I got some jobs to do too but its cold as a mofo!! Gotta change the radiator and power steering pump in the waghouse, and the heater cores in the 74 and my 68....busting knuckles in the cold ain't motivation :rofl:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hahaha you filled the whole fleet


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

Coast One said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

dannyp said:


> Dammit!!! She's nice I'm debating on black or candy red this one doesn't make my decision any easier!! BAD ASS GHOUSE


How about a black with a red candy over it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> How about a black with a red candy over it


or red flake base with candy black over it....


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

So many choices thanks for ideas


harborareaPhil said:


> or red flake base with candy black over it....


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Any1 headin out to the MAJESTICS toy drive 2morrow


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> How about a black with a red candy over it


that comes ot to a black cherry,,,,,,,,,,,
can`t go wrong with a red candy over a silver base. gives that red some POP!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> lol. What's cold in California, 69 degrees??  Love that ride like always..
> 
> I gotta wear sunglasses when checking out red Glasshouses.. So my eyes don't pop out of my skull!


thank you bro 

Actually was about 49 degrees that night in Sacramento around midnight


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74' impala  very cool


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> [/QUOTnice ride homieE]


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

jaimef702 said:


> brn2ridelo said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTnice ride homieE]
> ...


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Just a little chrome missing and bumbpers but i put my wheels on


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice color looks good:thumbsup:


TX-Klique said:


> Just a little chrome missing and bumbpers but i put my wheels on


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys, I am completely lost and dont know where the hell this part goes... Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Johnny562 said:


> Hey guys, I am completely lost and dont know where the hell this part goes... Any help would be appreciated...
> 
> 
> View attachment 402375


To me looks as if it may go under or above the front signal lights as part of the trim. Could be wrong I looked at it for a few and that's the best guess I have :dunno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG RED said:


> To me looks as if it may go under or above the front signal lights as part of the trim. Could be wrong I looked at it for a few and that's the best guess I have :dunno:


 I'm pretty sure that's what it is too :thumbsup: ay big red I see u got a boat tail Rivi, I have some wheel well trim, headlight bezels and a back window if you know anyone who needs em  pm if u need pics. They're from a '71


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

TX-Klique said:


> Just a little chrome missing and bumbpers but i put my wheels on


That green's nice, u keeping the interior Burgundy??


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

No I'm not sure if a peanut butter or a green


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Johnny562 said:


> Hey guys, I am completely lost and dont know where the hell this part goes... Any help would be appreciated...
> 
> 
> View attachment 402375
> [/QUOTEdo you have a 74 impala if you do that goes that goes on top of the side signal lights ]:thumbsup:just look at the light blue one


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> hahaha you filled the whole fleet


I'm gonna try to do that one day! Ill post pics when I do. It'll be like $1000!! Ill just bring them one by one to ampm :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Johnny562 said:


> Hey guys, I am completely lost and dont know where the hell this part goes... Any help would be appreciated...


Pass. side fender extension.. ya can see it on mine


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=402804&stc=1&d=1323046632

What do u think g house family just painted my motor to my 74


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Did u paint part of the valve covers blue too or am I trippin'?? Looks dope :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 399865


:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Did u paint part of the valve covers blue too or am I trippin'?? Looks dope :thumbsup:


masking tape


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lol masking tape


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

if this helps you on where the trim goes from the family


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Did u paint part of the valve covers blue too or am I trippin'?? Looks dope :thumbsup:


 thanks homie just tape on the valve covers:roflmao:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

damn and youre smog exempt too...chrome everything

looks nice man


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

LostInSanPedro said:


> damn and youre smog exempt too...chrome everything
> 
> looks nice man


Thanks homie


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> Pass. side fender extension.. ya can see it on mine


Shit. I wish I knew earlier. I just finished putting on my fillers...GRRRRRR!!!

Looks like I got work to do...THANKS!!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

lupe out at friscos finest toy drive........


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

lupe said:


> lupe out at friscos finest toy drive........


I love that ride :thumbsup: I think I'm gonna start a classic car toy drive up here. I don't think we have any up here :nosad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> thanks homie just tape on the valve covers:roflmao:


I knew that :biggrin: just making sure u guys did too :rofl: it does give me an idea tho :naughty: ay we're smog exempt up here too Whooohooo!!!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

so i cracked my front windshield today.

anyone have one in LA/OC/SD?

ill be in the LA area friday night.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> so i cracked my front windshield today.
> 
> anyone have one in LA/OC/SD?
> 
> ill be in the LA area friday night.


Damn! How'd u do that


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

keola808 said:


>


Nice n clean. Kinda looks like dirtys :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHECK OUT THIS 79 GLASSHOUSE! :rofl:
http://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af292/elsas92/ol lowrider pics/d516c3d4.jpg


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> CHECK OUT THIS 79 GLASSHOUSE! :rofl:
> http://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af292/elsas92/ol lowrider pics/d516c3d4.jpg


Limited Edition?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> CHECK OUT THIS 79 GLASSHOUSE! :rofl:
> http://i1017.photobucket.com/albums/af292/elsas92/ol lowrider pics/d516c3d4.jpg












Kinda like this '77 glasshouse :rofl: I wished they still looked like this in '77 and '79 :uh:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Johnny562 said:


> Limited Edition?


MADE FROM LEFT OVER PARTS, THE OL` FACTORY WORKER TOOK THE NEW PARTS HOME LITTLE AT A TIME IN HIS LUNCH BOX, IT WASN`T UNTILL `77 THAT HE HAD ALL PARTS TO BUILD HIS DREAM CAR


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn! How'd u do that


lets just say i learned a valuable lesson in taking windshields out...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=402804&stc=1&d=1323046632
> 
> What do u think g house family just painted my motor to my 74


:wow::nicoderm:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> Kinda like this '77 glasshouse :rofl: I wished they still looked like this in '77 and '79 :uh:


oO damn...


on a side note...the toy for sale?


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

hey fellas wheres the blower motor relay located on a 74 raghouse i dont know if its that are the blower itself


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

keola808 said:


>


always dig it



heartofthacity said:


> Nice n clean. Kinda looks like dirtys :thumbsup:


so close its my baby's sista from anotha mista!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> oO damn...on a side note...the toy for sale?


gotta check my stash... had bought like 20+ at one time but sold a bunch... the wrong year ones were first issue...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

TX-Klique said:


> No I'm not sure if a peanut butter or a green


Both would look good.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm leaning more towards peanut butter I can always repaint the car latter


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> lets just say i learned a valuable lesson in taking windshields out...


That's all bad. Hey how is everyone taking their windshield out anyways? I'm trying to pull one for my friends vert


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> so i cracked my front windshield today.
> 
> anyone have one in LA/OC/SD?
> 
> ill be in the LA area friday night.


next to the LA county Jail...mission street, the first shop as you make a left on to mission, I picked one up there for $120 installed.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

TX-Klique said:


> I'm leaning more towards peanut butter I can always repaint the car latter


How about black or a light cream


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

How bout silver with black patterned out top o yah and a 44"moon


heartofthacity said:


> How about black or a light cream


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> How about black or a light cream


yea ima check some interiors out i always think thats the hardest to choose!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> That's all bad. Hey how is everyone taking their windshield out anyways? I'm trying to pull one for my friends vert


Flat screwdrivers have *no place* in windshield removal..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Organized the storage shed today :thumbsup: I need one of those tap on lights


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Organized the storage shed today :thumbsup: I need one of those tap on lights


nice collection


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> That's all bad. Hey how is everyone taking their windshield out anyways? I'm trying to pull one for my friends vert


WELL WITH MY NEW KNOWLEDGE....
you take a "long knife", which is basically a 2 foot handle with a single sided razor blade on the end and you go perpendicular right along the glass on the outside and cut the silicone. you wanna hear the metal on metal so you know youve cut all the way through. then you can run it along where ever it fits from the inside as well. if you cant reach between the dash and windshield take some piano wire and slide it in to finish the cut along the bottom. then have someone push gently and evenly from 2 points on the top side of the glass. (lets say where the visors are ) NOT IN THE MIDDLE. 

my problem was trying to use the knife all the way around and pushing the glass up to reach between the dash and glass instead of using a wire.

i got these instructions from a guy who did autoglass installation for years by the way.

good luck, its not hard, i just wish i wouldve had someone remind me to try the wire.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

inkera said:


> next to the LA county Jail...mission street, the first shop as you make a left on to mission, I picked one up there for $120 installed.


nice thanks but i dont think ill be around until 9 or so...dropping someone off at LAX.



JustCruisin said:


> Flat screwdrivers have *no place* in windshield removal..


good advice...sounds like a story here.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice collection dezzy....yea I've used the windshield removal tool with no luck....I always seen the winshield guys use a piano wire with a handle and saw right through the rubber... I know one thing for sure... if one little 1" section is missed... you'll crack it


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> WELL WITH MY NEW KNOWLEDGE....
> you take a "long knife", which is basically a 2 foot handle with a single sided razor blade on the end and you go perpendicular right along the glass on the outside and cut the silicone. you wanna hear the metal on metal so you know youve cut all the way through. then you can run it along where ever it fits from the inside as well. if you cant reach between the dash and windshield take some piano wire and slide it in to finish the cut along the bottom. then have someone push gently and evenly from 2 points on the top side of the glass. (lets say where the visors are ) NOT IN THE MIDDLE.
> 
> my problem was trying to use the knife all the way around and pushing the glass up to reach between the dash and glass instead of using a wire.
> ...


THE GLASS TOOL IS A HIT OR MISS THING,,,,,,,,,,,,WORKS GREAT ON HOT DAYS, BUT TAKING OUT OLD GLASS, ALWAYS HELPS TO HAVE HELP CLOSE BY, BUT AGAIN, SOMETIMES OLD GLASS JUST BREAKS REAL EASY


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yep.... gonna end up buying a new windshield when I'm ready for it.... original one some ran the wipers on one side with the rubber missing...scratched really fucking bad so we just trashed it


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Organized the storage shed today :thumbsup: I need one of those tap on lights


any 76 header panels?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> any 76 header panels?


Yup one Caprice and one Impala :420: [email protected] ya boy


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Anyone have 25 G's??? I'm only about 20 short lmfao!!

http://albany.craigslist.org/atq/2721534807.html


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MIGHT BE PICKING UP A GLASSHOUSE TODAY :biggrin: LETS HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL ..THEN I CAN BE COOL LIKE YOU GUYS:boink:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

whats up glass house familia!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> MIGHT BE PICKING UP A GLASSHOUSE TODAY :biggrin: LETS HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL ..THEN I CAN BE COOL LIKE YOU GUYS:boink:


Good luck and take pics!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

got some 1976 IMPALA trim FOR SALE OR TRADE in san diego.

OK CONDITION FOR RESTORATION, ID GET THEM STRAIGHTENED AND CHROMED.



















they were riveted on and got a little bent up in a few places during the removal process...nothing a chromer and little hammer and dolly work couldnt fix up.

i tried to show anywhere that they got bent, so if you cant see the damage in the pics it just goes to show how subtle it is.



















this one's got some scratches.





































you can see it there on the bottom piece.










these were riveted on at the factory i guess and some of the ends broke off.

heres a good shot..the end cap had a hole where it was riveted through, before the plastic was put on.









the end cap just tucks back in around the rivet.














































complete set.



















GLASSHOUSE HOMIES GET THE FIRST SHOT, THEN ITS OFF TO EBAY.

WILLING TO SHIP, GOT THE BOX READY TO GO.

IM LOOKING FOR A 76 CAPRICE GRILL, AND 76 IMPALA CORNER FILLERS..REAR ROCKER MOULDINGS...FRONT WHEEL WELL TRIM...


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

i still have a complete 454 engine and transmission also a complete rolling chassis off a 74 caprice hit me up 714-371-5654 mike this shit needs to go


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

la skonka


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.GM84 said:


> i still have a complete 454 engine and transmission also a complete rolling chassis off a 74 caprice hit me up 714-371-5654 mike this shit needs to go



:run: how much for motor and trans shipped to Seattle, WA :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> got some 1976 IMPALA trim FOR SALE OR TRADE in san diego.
> 
> OK CONDITION FOR RESTORATION, ID GET THEM STRAIGHTENED AND CHROMED.
> 
> ...


i have the grill


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 404405
> View attachment 404406
> la skonka


Damn that yellow pops :wow:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> i have the grill


any cracks or anything? pics? i might be in huntington beach sat morning or around lax friday night if you wanna meet up and trade straight across.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> any cracks or anything? pics? i might be in huntington beach sat morning or around lax friday night if you wanna meet up and trade straight across.


ill take a few pics in the morning...i at least 4hrs from LA 3hr from you and 2hr from phoenix


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## DJMANDO (Jan 12, 2009)

I need bumper fillers for a 74 front and back lkm


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a 75 caprice grill for sale $40 the grill has no cracks its complete hit me up if interested


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> ill take a few pics in the morning...i at least 4hrs from LA 3hr from you and 2hr from phoenix


oh for some reason i thought you were in ie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DJMANDO said:


> I need bumper fillers for a 74 front and back lkm


I got the middles :wave:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> :run: how much for motor and trans shipped to Seattle, WA :biggrin:


700.00 not including shipping :drama:454 complete


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

NINJA said:


> :wave:


Whats Happening NINJA


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

In the hunt for 76 caprice - HOOD & complete HEADER  any 1 have extras??? Pm me


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> View attachment 404568
> View attachment 404567



Thanks for posting my G-House


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dannyp said:


> In the hunt for 76 caprice - HOOD & complete HEADER  any 1 have extras??? Pm me


He's looking for a 'header' :rofl: better hit up Match.com :biggrin: I got one for your glasshouse tho :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Gotta love a glasshouse trunk! Got a full core support, a '73 and 76 header panel, 8 piece side trim for a 73 rag, a full spare tire, two jack stands, a floor jack and bumper jack, gas can, tent (don't ask :cheesy and still got room for my tool box  I love u GLASSHOUSE designer :420:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Gotta love a glasshouse trunk! Got a full core support, a '73 and 76 header panel, 8 piece side trim for a 73 rag, a full spare tire, two jack stands, a floor jack and bumper jack, gas can, tent (don't ask :cheesy and still got room for my tool box  I love u GLASSHOUSE designer :420:


ONE TIME I STUCK A FULL SIZE DRYER IN ONE! 
DIDN`T HAVE MY TRUCK, AND THEY WANTED 50 BUCKS TO DELIVER IT.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

inkera said:


> Whats Happening NINJA


Sup homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> ONE TIME I STUCK A FULL SIZE DRYER IN ONE!
> DIDN`T HAVE MY TRUCK, AND THEY WANTED 50 BUCKS TO DELIVER IT.


:thumbsup: nothing like em


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

With the LRM show moving to Mesa, Identity C.C. decided to host a party at our East Valley spot! Mark your calendars its going down!!!!


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Does anyone mass produce a phantom grille for a 74 impala? Or do you just have to make it?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yep....


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> yep....


I forgot where he said he got it from, and I think I accidentally deleted the PM....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> any cracks or anything? pics? i might be in huntington beach sat mornring or around lax friday night
> if you wanna meet up and trade straight across.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

If somebody could lmk where to grab one it would be greatly appreciated. Thanx


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/clt/2727539660.html


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Anyone know the best spot to get some hinges?? (or replacing the pins n shat) what's easier??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

just buy the kit if your holes aren't all distorted....no ****


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


>


is it broken in the bottom left corner?

pm me, lets make this happen


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> is it broken in the bottom left corner?
> 
> pm me, lets make this happen


not one thing wrong with it
ill be in the I.E the week of Christmas - Newyears I can take it with me


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

im actually down in san diego...hmm. ill hold onto the trim for you until i figure out when we can meet up because im not sure of my schedule that week


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> im actually down in san diego...hmm. ill hold onto the trim for you until i figure out when we can meet up because im not sure of my schedule that week


ok let me know


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LAC_MASTA said:


> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/clt/2727539660.html


I want that!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LAC_MASTA said:


> Anyone know the best spot to get some hinges?? (or replacing the pins n shat) what's easier??


EBAY HAD BOTH,THE COMPLETE HINGE, OR JUST THE NEW PINS AND BUSHINGS,,,,,
CHEEEEP TOO
MIGHT NEED TO BUY NEW DOOR STRIKERS TOO, IF YOUR DOOR HAS BEEN SAGGING, I`M SURE THE STRIKERS ARE GASHED UP


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Royalty said:


> Does anyone mass produce a phantom grille for a 74 impala? Or do you just have to make it?


that grill om the 74 impala homie had told me he got it from glory grills in long beach :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Driving on da freeway in Northern California


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Driving on da freeway in Northern California


I wish we had some sun, its 37* right now. nice pic


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BIGTITO64 said:


>


:shocked:studio pic


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Driving on da freeway in Northern California


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGTITO64 said:


>


Damn this looks like a toy :wow:



BIGTITO64 said:


>


I see you bro. Representing


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BULDING A SET OF 13`S FOR MY NEW 76, MIGHT NEED SOME 380 FIRESTONES FOR THAT CAR, ANYBODY GOT A SET? SELL, TRADE?
MUST BE NEW ONES


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> BULDING A SET OF 13`S FOR MY NEW 76, MIGHT NEED SOME 380 FIRESTONES FOR THAT CAR, ANYBODY GOT A SET? SELL, TRADE?
> MUST BE NEW ONES


I have my personal stash


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NINJA said:


> I have my personal stash


I SEE A FEW EXTRAS IN THERE, YOU CAN RIDE THEM ALL AT THE SAME TIME,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> I SEE A FEW EXTRAS IN THERE, YOU CAN RIDE THEM ALL AT THE SAME TIME,,,,,,,,,,


I'll be honest, 3 stacks are mine. The 4th stack and the one by itself on top are ones I picked up for my boy. So I have 6 full sets


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

NINJA said:


> I have my personal stash


Damn was there a clearance sale or something? What size r they and did they discontinue them?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn was there a clearance sale or something? What size r they and did they discontinue them?


THESE ARE GETTING HARD TO FIND, DUE TO THE SIZE
IF I CAN`T FIND A SET I`LL BE FORCED TO RUN THE OG 5.20`S


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn was there a clearance sale or something? What size r they and did they discontinue them?


no clearance sale, just stocked up when I found some. Yes they're discontinued. They look a hell of a lot nicer than the milestars which are way easier to find. That's why I jumped on the opportunity when it presented itself  they're 13's btw


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> THESE ARE GETTING HARD TO FIND, DUE TO THE SIZE
> IF I CAN`T FIND A SET I`LL BE FORCED TO RUN THE OG 5.20`S


I wasn't planning on selling any, but for a Glasshouse brother I might be willing to part with a set.....for the right price of course


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

trade him for some 520's


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

NINJA said:


> I have my personal stash


OH MAN, this dude's fuckin with me!!  How ya gonna put a "caramel-complected Beauty" next to some FR380's??? My eyes don't know where to look.. :cheesy: Wowzers... :drooling:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> OH MAN, this dude's fuckin with me!!  How ya gonna put a "caramel-complected Beauty" next to some FR380's??? My eyes don't know where to look.. :cheesy: Wowzers... :drooling:


lol that's the wifey, 1/2 Filipino


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

mmm... that long dark hair with the hand on the hip and curvy waist.. :naughty:

that picture wouldn't be as cool if that one tire on top wasn't "off-center" a lil.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Pics of said wifey?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

NINJA said:


> lol that's the wifey, 1/2 Filipino


Nice. You got my stash beat by about a stack, best looking radial that I've seen.. uffin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn this looks like a toy :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you bro. Representing


Yes sir I'm trying


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> mmm... that long dark hair with the hand on the hip and curvy waist.. :naughty:
> 
> that picture wouldn't be as cool if that one tire on top wasn't "off-center" a lil.. :biggrin:






BIGTITO64 said:


> Pics of said wifey?


:nono:



JustCruisin said:


> Nice. You got my stash beat by about a stack, best looking radial that I've seen.. uffin:


Indeed, that's the reason for the stash


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

NINJA said:


> I wasn't planning on selling any, but for a Glasshouse brother I might be willing to part with a set.....for the right price of course


I'm looking for a set for the right price


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

72 caprice guards front and back B Body T Top trims and hardware convertible 4 pcs pieces all forsale from the family


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

<i






:thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pts/2737919337.html

anyone heard of this?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

rare factory option.....:rofl: :rofl:.....sure.....


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

haha thats what i thought...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lmao retard :rofl:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

slackin in the picture department but i got a few for now


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

nice avatar bro...

i envy all you guys doing frame offs...one day...


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

last summer


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

nice grill.
does anyone know how take the remote drivers side mirror apart so i can get it through the door panel and off?

also for those with a pass mirror, is the hole the same and in the same place as the drivers side?
i plan on eventually throwing a mirror on but wanna make any cuts now before paint


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> rare factory option.....:rofl: :rofl:.....sure.....


I do remember chevy glass as a kid with roses on the window.....maybe some one could chime in on this to verify


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

might of been a dealer install etch?.....or owner installed etch... but factory...:nono:

where's perry.... I'm sure he has the answer


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> nice grill.
> does anyone know how take the remote drivers side mirror apart so i can get it through the door panel and off?
> 
> also for those with a pass mirror, is the hole the same and in the same place as the drivers side?
> i plan on eventually throwing a mirror on but wanna make any cuts now before paint


real easy... remove the upper door panel there's a very small Allen set screw holding the control to the panel... if you remove the mirror it will fit through the hole on the door... id predrill any holes on pass side before paint..I had to cut the inside of my pass door to be able to tighten the nuts(I used 71' doors since they were so clean and the 71' mirrors attach from the outside,so I had to make access holes for mounting the 76' sport mirrors)....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

coco73chev said:


> last summer


keep up the good work bro


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

the hole is identical to the drivers side right?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

coco73chev said:


> last summer


although im happy with the stock interior color on my 76.. im still a sucker for the white.. every time i see it i think "id like that". lol.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> THESE ARE GETTING HARD TO FIND, DUE TO THE SIZE
> IF I CAN`T FIND A SET I`LL BE FORCED TO RUN THE OG 5.20`S


RUN THE 5.20 BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I used the black plastic spacer to mark the holes and measured the location from another door with factory hole....I'll measure each side and let you know...they prob are even I'm assuming... but I'll let you know(body is at my moms)


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pts/2737919337.html
> 
> anyone heard of this?


it`s not in any of my factory books, maybe a lowrider book ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> might of been a dealer install etch?.....or owner installed etch... but factory...:nono:
> 
> where's perry.... I'm sure he has the answer


not in any books, or even the dealer "order" book, buy my stuff covers 75/76 only,,so i can`t be sure about 74, remember the dealer did some crazy shit in the 74`s, remember those "opra" windows where the they covered over the long window? that was dealer done. i have a fresh pic of one we spotted on saturday at SMART AND FINAL parking lot. my son has the pic on his phone, i`ll post it up later. but the flowers,,,,,,,,,,,,, not real sure about the dealer doing that. that`s too personalized for a car dealer.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> RUN THE 5.20 BRO:thumbsup:


gonna get a set of 13`s ready, not really looking for the 5.20`s,,,,,,car gonna have some weight in the trunk.
i`m either gonna look for the 380.`s or the choker 5.20, because WIDER tread


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

LostInSanPedro said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pts/2737919337.html
> 
> anyone heard of this?


:nono:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> not in any books, or even the dealer "order" book, buy my stuff covers 75/76 only,,so i can`t be sure about 74, remember the dealer did some crazy shit in the 74`s, remember those "opra" windows where the they covered over the long window? that was dealer done. i have a fresh pic of one we spotted on saturday at SMART AND FINAL parking lot. my son has the pic on his phone, i`ll post it up later. but the flowers,,,,,,,,,,,,, not real sure about the dealer doing that. that`s too personalized for a car dealer.


Not feeling the opera windows :thumbsdown:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> not in any books, or even the dealer "order" book, buy my stuff covers 75/76 only,,so i can`t be sure about 74, remember the dealer did some crazy shit in the 74`s, remember those "opra" windows where the they covered over the long window? that was dealer done. i have a fresh pic of one we spotted on saturday at SMART AND FINAL parking lot. my son has the pic on his phone, i`ll post it up later. but the flowers,,,,,,,,,,,,, not real sure about the dealer doing that. that`s too personalized for a car dealer.


yea figured the same thing


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> I used the black plastic spacer to mark the holes and measured the location from another door with factory hole....I'll measure each side and let you know...they prob are even I'm assuming... but I'll let you know(body is at my moms)


oh good idea, thanks


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Not feeling the opera windows :thumbsdown:


pics of opera windows? these are different from the caddy windows right?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> pics of opera windows? these are different from the caddy windows right?


they kinda look like a brougham window... if I could afford a collection of houses I'd have just for the fuck of it... they kinda ugly though


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Not feeling the opera windows :thumbsdown:


x76


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

it's close to Christmas time brothers....if you'd like to treat yourselfs to some nice stuff for your houses I got a couple things I'd like to clear outta my garage...chrome interior pillars, black powdercoated hood hindges, nice set of 76 caprice front bumper lenses, nos front and rear 74-75 impala/74 caprice bumper guards, nos rear defogger, nos 74 impala grill bowtie, nos pair 74 impala headlight bezels(almost impossible to find), full floorpan, stripped frame.... let me know if interested ill post pic of what you'd like


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> it's close to Christmas time brothers....if you'd like to treat yourselfs to some nice stuff for your houses I got a couple things I'd like to clear outta my garage...chrome interior pillars, black powdercoated hood hindges, nice set of 76 caprice front bumper lenses, nos front and rear 74-75 impala/74 caprice bumper guards, nos rear defogger, nos 74 impala grill bowtie, nos pair 74 impala headlight bezels(almost impossible to find), full floorpan, stripped frame.... let me know if interested ill post pic of what you'd like


you have any pics of the interior pillars in the car?im debating chroming mine


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> pics of opera windows? these are different from the caddy windows right?


i need to get the pic loaded up, i saw one a junk yard yearsago, so i was able to take it apart,,,,
it`s still the long window, just covered up to MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A SMALLER WINDOW.
peel off the top and expose the side window, the inside garnish is redone too.
but the og window is under it


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

What about the bezels for the 74 u got pic thanks and how much


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> you have any pics of the interior pillars in the car?im debating chroming mine


bro they look sick... I got them from one of our glasshouse brothers years ago... real nice chrome... $80


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

jaimef702 said:


> What about the bezels for the 74 u got pic thanks and how much


I'll take a pic for you... they still in the box... $300 and give you the bowtie for another $40... still in box too


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> I'll take a pic for you... they still in the box... $300 and give you the bowtie for another $40... still in box too


Ok thanks


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*GLASSHOUSE FEST TTT*


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> i need to get the pic loaded up, i saw one a junk yard yearsago, so i was able to take it apart,,,,
> it`s still the long window, just covered up to MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A SMALLER WINDOW.
> peel off the top and expose the side window, the inside garnish is redone too.
> but the og window is under it


yeah the window ends up looking like a cadillac window right?
i thought it might be like the opera windows on the 72s and 73s


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> bro they look sick... I got them from one of our glasshouse brothers years ago... real nice chrome... $80


see im a fan of chrome touches in the interior but i dont know how itd look if the front pillars are the only pieces chromed.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'd still roll it all day


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> see im a fan of chrome touches in the interior but i dont know how itd look if the front pillars are the only pieces chromed.


I thought the same.... but after putting them on they look tight... the reflection with the nardi... I may have a pic on my computer... I'll knock the dust off and see.... been using phone or pad so long I hate computers


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> I thought the same.... but after putting them on they look tight... the reflection with the nardi... I may have a pic on my computer... I'll knock the dust off and see.... been using phone or pad so long I hate computers


i`m not a fan of the ipad
like the desktop


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> I thought the same.... but after putting them on they look tight... the reflection with the nardi... I may have a pic on my computer... I'll knock the dust off and see.... been using phone or pad so long I hate computers


i might have to get those off you...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> I'd still roll it all day


reminds me of a beefier 77-79 deville


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> i`m not a fan of the ipad
> like the desktop


I got used to lounging on the couch... with the pad....can't sit and move that mouse around...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> pics of opera windows? these are different from the caddy windows right?


Here's a pic of them on Mr. Wig's car :rofl:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

don't hate on the pimp daddy........og gangster glasshouse rider


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> it's close to Christmas time brothers....if you'd like to treat yourselfs to some nice stuff for your houses I got a couple things I'd like to clear outta my garage...chrome interior pillars, black powdercoated hood hindges, nice set of 76 caprice front bumper lenses, nos front and rear 74-75 impala/74 caprice bumper guards, nos rear defogger, nos 74 impala grill bowtie, nos pair 74 impala headlight bezels(almost impossible to find), full floorpan, stripped frame.... let me know if interested ill post pic of what you'd like


Pixs homie! Let's see dem OG parts!


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Its crazy how that little window changes the whole look of the car


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Here's a pic of them on Mr. Wig's car :rofl:


good thing it wasn't a windy day!:biggrin: nice house though Mr. Wig's.:thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey fellas I know this question been asked a million times but I switch my rear end to the 90s caprice rear end for the skirts but it still seems like it will hit if I 3 wheel or hit sides n if afraid to fuck up a quarter panel how many inches do I have to shave off from each side or any tips on the rear end any help will help alot THANKS!!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

does amyone know where i can find the build numbers i found a factory t top glass wondering how rare it is?..thanks pm me im not linked to the topic..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

parking lot of smart &final in H.B.


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Any1 have a 95-96 caprice rear end Laying around they want to get rid of ?? I Need sum disc brakes  Pm me


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Here's a pic of them on Mr. Wig's car :rofl:


this ole player is pimp as fuck!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Anyone need a G-House model? Pay the shipping and its yours! All of the parts are still in the packaging, never assembled.. PM for details


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

JustCruisin said:


> Anyone need a G-House model? Pay the shipping and its yours! All of the parts are still in the packaging, never assembled.. PM for details


right here..

79072


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dang.... missed that one...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> does amyone know where i can find the build numbers i found a factory t top glass wondering how rare it is?..thanks pm me im not linked to the topic..


Factory  didn't know they made em. Pics?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> dang.... missed that one...


getn then shirts we talkd about...

soon as i get sumthing..ill hit u up for urs..:biggrin:




lookn for an ac delete box..original, home made. or stolen..lol..i dnt care....speaknof home made..any pics of any


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Factory  didn't know they made em. Pics?


THERE WERE "T" TOPS THE FACTORY GM APPROVED, AND THEN YOU HAVE YOUR "AFTERMARKET"


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> getn then shirts we talkd about...
> 
> soon as i get sumthing..ill hit u up for urs..:biggrin:
> 
> ...


..... my bro lunatic shaved his a/c box... I'll have to take a pic


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> THERE WERE "T" TOPS THE FACTORY GM APPROVED, AND THEN YOU HAVE YOUR "AFTERMARKET"


any more info on that want to kno if the weather strip on roof is all one peice or does it seperate at the t top??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ALSO WANTED TO KNOW IF ANYBODY KNEW THE NAME OF THE PART THAT GOES BEHIND THE STEERING WHEEL IN THE COLUMN ITS ALSO BEHIND THAT GEAR OR STAR THING ITS PLASTIC ROUND AND HAS A TUBE FOR THE WIRE TO THE HORN I THINK?? ILL TRY AND GET PICS . MINE BROKE AND IT SOUNS LIKE WHEN I TURN THE WHEEL THE HORN WANTS TO GO ON BUT MINES DISCONNECTED THANKS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> it's close to Christmas time brothers....if you'd like to treat yourselfs to some nice stuff for your houses I got a couple things I'd like to clear outta my garage...chrome interior pillars, black powdercoated hood hindges, nice set of 76 caprice front bumper lenses, nos front and rear 74-75 impala/74 caprice bumper guards, nos rear defogger, nos 74 impala grill bowtie, nos pair 74 impala headlight bezels(almost impossible to find), full floorpan, stripped frame.... let me know if interested ill post pic of what you'd like


TTT...gotta take some pics today... boxes are stacked on a shelf


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> parking lot of smart &final in H.B.


IVE SEEN THAT CAR AT THE COSTA MESA DMV! :wow:



JustCruisin said:


> Anyone need a G-House model? Pay the shipping and its yours! All of the parts are still in the packaging, never assembled.. PM for details


 I WANT 1!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IVE SEEN THAT CAR AT THE COSTA MESA DMV! :wow:
> 
> 
> IT WAS IN A HANDICAP PARKING STALL, SO I DIDN`T SPOT THE OWNER, THERE WERE A FEW OLD TIMERS IN THE STORE, AND THEY WOULD GET SCARED OFF IF I WALKED UP ON THEM. SO I DIDN`T WAIT


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

apparently the reason no one has this little trim piece...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

finally feel like i made some progress


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> finally feel like i made some progress


WAS THAT THE SMASHED 1/4?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> right here.. 79072


 SOLD. Thanks


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

nah that was the other side


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

4NEWARK said:


> me and my homie's taking the glasshouse out.
> View attachment 395576
> View attachment 395578
> 
> ...


hey gill its me andrew man if i was there i could made it an even 4 in the last picture uffin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> apparently the reason no one has this little trim piece...


Yea they're held on by air :rofl:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

taken from the japan thread


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

still got these for sale as well as a 75 caprice nose comlete and in great shape?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> taken from the japan thread


That picture is dope :wow:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

guy looks tiny...wonder what i look like..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> guy looks tiny...wonder what i look like..


:rofl: he's probably like 5'3". I though he was part of the interior until I did a double take :biggrin: its still soo weird to see low lows overseas to me


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> still got these for sale as well as a 75 caprice nose comlete and in great shape?


U still looking for those dust shields? I might be able to snatch em off this parts car


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl: he's probably like 5'3". I though he was part of the interior until I did a double take :biggrin: its still soo weird to see lo los overseas to me


yeah at first glance i thought it was someones kid in a parked car haha

hey how the hell do you find time to ever work on any of your cars?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> yeah at first glance i thought it was someones kid in a parked car haha
> 
> hey how the hell do you find time to ever work on any of your cars?


Self-employed :biggrin: waiting to get my house and shop around summer time so I can really get busy  this apartment shit just ain't cutting it lol. Too many neighbors


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> U still looking for those dust shields? I might be able to snatch em off this parts car


Yup, also need a pitman arm. Let ne know


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

old pic of me gas hoppingthe 74 :rofl:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Self-employed :biggrin: waiting to get my house and shop around summer time so I can really get busy  this apartment shit just ain't cutting it lol. Too many neighbors


they must hate you for taking up all the parking


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> taken from the japan thread


I'm liking that color green


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> they must hate you for taking up all the parking


Love/hate :biggrin: I'm the one they call when their cars break down :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> View attachment 407819
> old pic of me gas hoppingthe 74 :rofl:


:thumbsup: how long have you had it


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

jaimef702 said:


> View attachment 407819
> old pic of me gas hoppingthe 74 :rofl:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup: how long have you had it


I had my 74 for like about eight years but when I met my wife I stop working on it for like about four years now I just start back up and I can't finish lol but it getting there just primer the the fire wall today 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=408043&stc=1&d=1323997272


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> I had my 74 for like about eight years but when I met my wife I stop working on it for like about four years now I just start back up and I can't finish lol but it getting there just primer the the fire wall today
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=408043&stc=1&d=1323997272


Coo coo... note to self: don't get married or you wont be able to play with your toys like u want to :rofl:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

jaimef702 said:


> I had my 74 for like about eight years but when I met my wife I stop working on it for like about four years now I just start back up and I can't finish lol but it getting there just primer the the fire wall today
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=408043&stc=1&d=1323997272


haha.. I hear that man. Its been a long ass time since i got any REAL shop time on anything. lol. 
Throw a newborn (now 1.5 years) in the mix and you get even less time. lol. Hopefully this summer she will curz the glass with me. lol.
See how that goes though.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

socapots said:


> haha.. I hear that man. Its been a long ass time since i got any REAL shop time on anything. lol.
> Throw a newborn (now 1.5 years) in the mix and you get even less time. lol. Hopefully this summer she will curz the glass with me. lol.
> See how that goes though.


Yep I have a three year old and a two year old the good thing is my boy sit in the g house while it on stand and he love it so I could imagine when I get done with it. U know but I just pick up a 65 rag top but my g house has it all but she getting there I just finish painting the fire wall so hope tomorrowi clear it


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

jaimef702 said:


> Yep I have a three year old and a two year old the good thing is my boy sit in the g house while it on stand and he love it so I could imagine when I get done with it. U know but I just pick up a 65 rag top but my g house has it all but she getting there I just finish painting the fire wall so hope tomorrowi clear it


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=408210&stc=1&d=1324019313


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

I WANT MY FKINNN CAR!!!!!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

jaimef702 said:


> Yep I have a three year old and a two year old the good thing is my boy sit in the g house while it on stand and he love it so I could imagine when I get done with it. U know but I just pick up a 65 rag top but my g house has it all but she getting there I just finish painting the fire wall so hope tomorrowi clear it


cool shit man. the fire wall is lookin good to.. Keep at it.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> I WANT MY FKINNN CAR!!!!!!!



:h5:....yes


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

socapots said:


> cool shit man. the fire wall is lookin good to.. Keep at it.


Thanks homie hope by the middle next year I finish it


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

WOOOoofffff.... FINALLY got that 44" moonroof for the (former) Red Zeppelin (soon to be Mothership Bunkadelic).... plus, another FUCKING SWEET never before seen mod. I'll show you dudes after it's done, so one of the ballers out there take my idea and get it done in 2 days lol. I did the 8-track switches in my 76. If you've never seen em, feast your eyes here. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/263568-arch-style-switches.html


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

LAC_MASTA said:


> WOOOoofffff.... FINALLY got that 44" moonroof for the (former) Red Zeppelin (soon to be Mothership Bunkadelic).... plus, another FUCKING SWEET never before seen mod. I'll show you dudes after it's done, so one of the ballers out there take my idea and get it done in 2 days lol. I did the 8-track switches in my 76. If you've never seen em, feast your eyes here.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/263568-arch-style-switches.html


WAITING ON THAT NEVA SEEN


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

Oscar's Caprice's setup getting close...


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

you're gonna looooovvvee it!! lmao


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> WAITING ON THAT NEVA SEEN


very nice the old fat max pumps thats what i got going into my glasshouse .........my 76 has just bein droped off at the shop in toronto  im trading a 75 raghouse for the work being done to my hard top ..


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Vayzfinest said:


> still got these for sale as well as a 75 caprice nose comlete and in great shape?


How much...to be sent to El Paso TX 97724...are there any scratches


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

for sale


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Vayzfinest said:


> for sale


those are chiinny:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

What happen with the pic of the bezels and the bowtie for the 74 impala homie


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=408512&stc=1&d=1324099747 
I just clear coat it. What u guys think first time painting


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

looking good, nice color


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

coco73chev said:


> very nice the old fat max pumps thats what i got going into my glasshouse .........my 76 has just bein droped off at the shop in toronto  im trading a 75 raghouse for the work being done to my hard top ..


Pics of said raghouse :biggrin:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Vayzfinest said:


> looking good, nice color


Thanks homie


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Vayzfinest said:


> for sale


 how much u asking


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

SouthSide76 said:


> TTT


Here's my glasshouse I had 26s on it but it got old so this is what it looks like now


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

SouthSide76 said:


> Here's my glasshouse I had 26s on it but it got old so this is what it looks like now


Looking good homie


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SouthSide76 said:


> Here's my glasshouse I had 26s on it but it got old so this is what it looks like now


NICE!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

SouthSide76 said:


> Here's my glasshouse I had 26s on it but it got old so this is what it looks like now



love that green glass.

what all goes into running those headlights?


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Pics of said raghouse :biggrin:


some might call me crazy but i have another raghouse in the works aswell


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

notice the trailer hitch :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

LostInSanPedro said:


> love that green glass.
> 
> what all goes into running those headlights?


They are actually blue, camera made them look green .
I put H I D headlights in it .


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> love that green glass.what all goes into running those headlights?


:yes:










Pretty simple plug & play,comes with a harness and brightens the streets/fwy 180degrees @ night


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

here is my 74 bumper i have up for grabs i spent alot on chromeing these but dont have a 74 any more so i dont need the front one ....open to offers willing to ship anywhere


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

i would also pay 3/4 of the shipping to trade my 74 bumper for a mint 75 76 bumper im in need of a clean clean bumper for my hardtop thanks hommies


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

BIG MARC said:


> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


green bulbs?! stock alternator and batt?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

SouthSide76 said:


> They are actually blue, camera made them look green .
> I put H I D headlights in it .


blue tinted glass?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

coco73chev said:


> here is my 74 bumper i have up for grabs i spent alot on chromeing these but dont have a 74 any more so i dont need the front one ....open to offers willing to ship anywhere


wow nice and shiny!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I will never,ever,ever,ever,ever ride with 14in shoes 
its 13s for me all-day every day


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

LostInSanPedro said:


> blue tinted glass?


No the bulb is blue ,you can buy the kit and the housings,and its plug and play


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> I will never,ever,ever,ever,ever ride with 14 in shoes
> its 13s for me all-day every day


13`s look real small,,,,,,,,,,,,,,howz it ride?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> 13`s look real small,,,,,,,,,,,,,,howz it ride?


Rides smooth for me just barley feel the road on the tires with the new shock
I just put on it floats on the freeway


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

SouthSide76 said:


> No the bulb is blue ,you can buy the kit and the housings,and its plug and play


where?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Tha homie Moe from Tri cities, Washington


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

coco73chev said:


> here is my 74 bumper i have up for grabs i spent alot on chromeing these but dont have a 74 any more so i dont need the front one ....open to offers willing to ship anywhere


:run: I need those!!! Shipping would be a bitch anywhere tho. I just sent a 66lbs core support with header panel to Florida on greyhound-->$112 and I spent 2 hours outside freezing my balls off wrapping it in cardboard :uh:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

coco73chev said:


>


Oh I remember seeing that on the raghouse fest I think :wow: sell it! What's tha ticket?? :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG MARC said:


> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo I need those lights in blue or like hyper white!!! My stock lights are basically for oncoming drivers to let them know to get the fuck out the way cuz I can't see shit @ night, and don't let it start pouring down rain :uh:!! I be using the center divider bumps as braille hno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

eric0425 said:


>


Damn that looks dope :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

coco73chev said:


> here is my 74 bumper i have up for grabs i spent alot on chromeing these but dont have a 74 any more so i dont need the front one ....open to offers willing to ship anywhere


Damn!!!!! if those were for a 76 I'd get them off you


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=408923&stc=1&d=1324189188
What u guy think painted frame today


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=408923&stc=1&d=1324189188
> What u guy think painted frame today


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=408930&stc=1&d=1324189507


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn that looks dope :thumbsup:


Thx Dezzy


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)

*SANGRE LATINA C.C. toy drive in Modesto,CA 12-17-11*


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> How much...to be sent to El Paso TX 97724...are there any scratches



$125 plus shipping obo
no scratches


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

aztec1 said:


> how much u asking


what parts?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> I will never,ever,ever,ever,ever ride with 14 in shoes
> its 13s for me all-day every day


looks like you'll be rollin a gangster whitewall soon....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> looks like you'll be rollin a gangster whitewall soon....


those are from 3-wheeling the homie I got the Roadsters from
they don't rub what so ever


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Yo I need those lights in blue or like hyper white!!! My stock lights are basically for oncoming drivers to let them know to get the fuck out the way cuz I can't see shit @ night, and don't let it start pouring down rain :uh:!! I be using the center divider bumps as braille hno:


This picture reminds me of the old Sears Die Hard Battery Commercial from the 70's


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

my glass b4 i painted it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Anybody interested in a pair of BNIB Dr Dre Beats "Studio" series headphones? I have 4 pairs I'm trying to get rid of. PM me if you're interested


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

HELLO,
MY NAME IS ROBERT........AND IM A GLASS-A-HOLIC.... :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Yo I need those lights in blue or like hyper white!!! My stock lights are basically for oncoming drivers to let them know to get the fuck out the way cuz I can't see shit @ night, and don't let it start pouring down rain :uh:!! I be using the center divider bumps as braille hno:


SHOW OFF..... rofflmao... love that pic dawg...


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :run: I need those!!! Shipping would be a bitch anywhere tho. I just sent a 66lbs core support with header panel to Florida on greyhound-->$112 and I spent 2 hours outside freezing my balls off wrapping it in cardboard :uh:


thats was nice of you bro 
greyhound is a cheaper way of shipping bumpers mos definatly but u got to wrap it nice and load it properly ..ups is just as risky though 
lets see ur 76 bumper u have ......i need one ??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

coco73chev said:


> thats was nice of you bro
> greyhound is a cheaper way of shipping bumpers mos definatly but u got to wrap it nice and load it properly ..ups is just as risky though
> lets see ur 76 bumper u have ......i need one ??


I'm working on getting u one as we speak :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dressed2Impress said:


> SHOW OFF..... rofflmao... love that pic dawg...


:thumbsup: thanks :biggrin: I think I'm gonna keep my 7trey rag too. I just got a motor and trans for it and a lil motivation *see below :naughty: I'm not sure which one of these pics I posted before but fuck it I'm posting them again :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

have to share these pics with the homies back in the days:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pure gangster...... my 76' will look like that silver one 

thanks for posting those brother


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


Nice 74 homie ttt


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

u wish lol... that car looks about 2 hours off the lot!!! (about as long as it took to mount the wheels) lmao!! What's that paper on the side window? :scrutinize:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

coco73chev said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

LAC_MASTA said:


> u wish lol... that car looks about 2 hours off the lot!!! (about as long as it took to mount the wheels) lmao!! What's that paper on the side window? :scrutinize:


Ten day lolol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LAC_MASTA said:


> u wish lol... that car looks about 2 hours off the lot!!! (about as long as it took to mount the wheels) lmao!! What's that paper on the side window? :scrutinize:


lol...I wish indeed....but mine will be a brand new glasshouse when it's finished...most definately


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> pure gangster...... my 76' will look like that silver one
> 
> thanks for posting those brother


you,re very welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

sean_2009 said:


> have to share these pics with the homies back in the days:thumbsup:


:wow: I don't know if I could do that, cutting the decklid in two! Sure, it's custom.. but, it'd be like sawing a baby in half! hno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


Yo if I gotta get married I'm definitely going out like that! But in this :thumbsup: but a totally different color combination :naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


Man that's clean, OG Cragars huh



JustCruisin said:


> :wow: I don't know if I could do that, cutting the decklid in two! Sure, it's custom.. but, it'd be like sawing a baby in half! hno:


:wave: I have an extra one if you do :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone in here recognize this Glasshouse/have bigger pics of it?

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/2755363715.html


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

damn the way the ass lays on that red one...

its on the fest, i forget the guys sn though. bet if you searched for it in the classifieds itd pop up and have more flicks


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> :wow: I don't know if I could do that, cutting the decklid in two! Sure, it's custom.. but, it'd be like sawing a baby in half! hno:


makes me wanna do that thing were the hood and trunk open from the sides


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Wizzard said:


> Does anyone in here recognize this Glasshouse/have bigger pics of it?
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/2755363715.html


yup that's my homies glasshouse


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

YOU WANT THE BADDEST OG 76 CAPRICE ALIVE??? EBAY ITEM #220917804702 ANDY IS THE MAN!!!:worship:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


THOSE RIMS... :fool2:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> yup that's my homies glasshouse


PM sent. 


INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> YOU WANT THE BADDEST OG 76 CAPRICE ALIVE??? EBAY ITEM #220917804702 ANDY IS THE MAN!!!:worship:


Sure do, I saw that one earlier today! :thumbsup:
Looks clean as hell, wonder what the reserve is...?


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> have to share these pics with the homies back in the days:thumbsup:


 DAMN WAS THAT PICTURE TAKEN IN KANSAS ? I RECOGNIZE THAT 64 FROM KC !


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> YOU WANT THE BADDEST OG 76 CAPRICE ALIVE??? EBAY ITEM #220917804702 ANDY IS THE MAN!!!:worship:


very very very very fuckin awesome!!!!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> not one thing wrong with it
> ill be in the I.E the week of Christmas - Newyears I can take it with me


hey not sure if im too late but ill be in LA christmas for a night


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Wizzard said:


> Does anyone in here recognize this Glasshouse/have bigger pics of it?
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/2755363715.html


Damn that's sexy


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> lol...I wish indeed....but mine will be a brand new glasshouse when it's finished...most definately


 Snatch this one up. Its brand new and will take less effort :biggrin: 


INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> YOU WANT THE BADDEST OG 76 CAPRICE ALIVE??? EBAY ITEM #220917804702 ANDY IS THE MAN!!!:worship:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm in LOVE! ^^^


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> very very very very fuckin awesome!!!!


:yes:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

firme63ragtop said:


> DAMN WAS THAT PICTURE TAKEN IN KANSAS ? I RECOGNIZE THAT 64 FROM KC !


That pic is from Rockford Illinois back in 1987. The 64 belonged to Pepe from K.C. Fixed.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I forgot to post this pic :wow:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

STRAY 52 said:


>


love this flake job....


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

:around: lookin good!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> I forgot to post this pic :wow:


This car belongs in my livingroom. I'd only drive it with one of those presidential motorcades. I'd have to [email protected] the big homie Obama to see if he could hook me up  even the car would have secret service :rofl:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

andy has some of the nicest cars you will ever see!! all og, all documented low miles!!! should see his 58's!!!!! sick collection!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> andy has some of the nicest cars you will ever see!! all og, all documented low miles!!! should see his 58's!!!!! sick collection!!!:thumbsup:


How does he find all these beauties, what's his SN?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

his best one


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

That one and the red one in the same garage would be crazy!! :run:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Snatch this one up. Its brand new and will take less effort :biggrin:


:fool2:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

FINALLY GOT ME A GLASSHOUSE! :tears:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> his best one


Agreed. First thing this car would need is a trip to a hoist to get some holes cut.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HIS DAILY DRIVERS ARE FUCKING SHOW QUALITY!!!!!


harborareaPhil said:


> his best one


THIS ONE HAD 10,500 OG MILES ON IT. HE SOLD IT TO A LADY IN ATLANTA FOR 22K!!!! I HAD HIM ASK HER IF SHE WANTS TO SELL IT AND SHE TOLD HIM HONEY THAT CAR WILL NEVER BE FOR SALE!!! SHE HASNT PUT 500 MILES ON IT SINCE SHE BOUGHT IT!
THE RED ONE IMO IS THE BEST BY FAR 894 MILES THAT HE VERIFIED BY EVERYONE THAT EVER TOUCHED THE CAR!!!! ANDY IS THE KING OF OG RIDES!!! HE HAS A 58 IMPALA LEVEL AIR,RAG TOP, FACT A/C WITH EVERY OPTION KNOWN TO MAN FROM FACTORY IN HIS STABLE THATS NUTS!!! HE SOLD A 59 BEL AIR COUPE THAT HAD 7600 ORIGINAL MILES NOT TOO LONG AGO ON EBAY, AND HE HAS A 59 IMPALA RAG THAT HE GOT FROM THE ORIGINAL OWNER THATS RETARDED CLEAN JUST TO NAME A FEW!!! IF YOU EVER GET A CHANCE TO SEE ANDYS CARS YOU WILL NEED A TOWEL FOR YOUR CHIN CUZ YOU WILL DROOL FOR HOURS!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

STRAY 52 said:


>


SHE LOOKING GOOD BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ LU 408 (Nov 21, 2011)

75 Convertable Caprice East Side Riders CC Nor Cal

Whats up Glasshouse Family. I just joined Layitlow. This is my first post. Here are a couple pictures of my ride.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Snatch this one up. Its brand new and will take less effort :biggrin:


this car is fine!!!!!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

happy holidays g house riders


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> FINALLY GOT ME A GLASSHOUSE! :tears:
> View attachment 410655
> View attachment 410656





SJ LU 408 said:


> View attachment 410703
> View attachment 410704
> 75 Convertable Caprice East Side Riders CC Nor CalWhats up Glasshouse Family. I just joined Layitlow. This is my first post. Here are a couple pictures of my ride.


:wave: Congratulations and welcome :thumbsup: nice whips


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> View attachment 410758
> happy holidays g house riders


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> HIS DAILY DRIVERS ARE FUCKING SHOW QUALITY!!!!!THIS ONE HAD 10,500 OG MILES ON IT. HE SOLD IT TO A LADY IN ATLANTA FOR 22K!!!! I HAD HIM ASK HER IF SHE WANTS TO SELL IT AND SHE TOLD HIM HONEY THAT CAR WILL NEVER BE FOR SALE!!! SHE HASNT PUT 500 MILES ON IT SINCE SHE BOUGHT IT!THE RED ONE IMO IS THE BEST BY FAR 894 MILES THAT HE VERIFIED BY EVERYONE THAT EVER TOUCHED THE CAR!!!! ANDY IS THE KING OF OG RIDES!!! HE HAS A 58 IMPALA LEVEL AIR,RAG TOP, FACT A/C WITH EVERY OPTION KNOWN TO MAN FROM FACTORY IN HIS STABLE THATS NUTS!!! HE SOLD A 59 BEL AIR COUPE THAT HAD 7600 ORIGINAL MILES NOT TOO LONG AGO ON EBAY, AND HE HAS A 59 IMPALA RAG THAT HE GOT FROM THE ORIGINAL OWNER THATS RETARDED CLEAN JUST TO NAME A FEW!!! IF YOU EVER GET A CHANCE TO SEE ANDYS CARS YOU WILL NEED A TOWEL FOR YOUR CHIN CUZ YOU WILL DROOL FOR HOURS!!!


Whats his screen name :run:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Whats his screen name :run:


adex andy


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

here you guys go
JUST IN CASE YOU DIDN`T SEE ANYTHING YOU LIKED FOR CHRISTMAS, HERES SOMETHING THAT MIGHT FILL THE BILL. THESE ARE HOW THEY WERE FOUND, I NEVER CLEANED, OR ACID DIPPED, JUST A NICE SET, READY TO SHOW, OR GO ON YOUR DAILY CRUZER
SUPER CLEAN, ALL ORIGINAL ON OG 5.20`S


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> here you guys go
> JUST IN CASE YOU DIDN`T SEE ANYTHING YOU LIKED FOR CHRISTMAS, HERES SOMETHING THAT MIGHT FILL THE BILL. THESE ARE HOW THEY WERE FOUND, I NEVER CLEANED, OR ACID DIPPED, JUST A NICE SET, READY TO SHOW, OR GO ON YOUR DAILY CRUZER
> SUPER CLEAN, ALL ORIGINAL ON OG 5.20`S


I think my eyes are bigger than what my wallet can handle those would look good on a glasshouse


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT FOR GLASSHOUSE FEST...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

nice ride, keep them pics of progress coming.


COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :fool2:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

oops wrong quote.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SJ LU 408 said:


> View attachment 410703
> View attachment 410704
> 75 Convertable Caprice East Side Riders CC Nor Cal
> 
> Whats up Glasshouse Family. I just joined Layitlow. This is my first post. Here are a couple pictures of my ride.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:sup fellas.. quick question i just got my glasshouse about a day ago and i wana go with tru spokes on it what do you guys normaly roll with 13's or 14's? and i plan on getting skirts


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave:sup fellas.. quick question i just got my glasshouse about a day ago and i wana go with tru spokes on it what do you guys normaly roll with 13's or 14's? and i plan on getting skirts


For me, it was important to keep my stock rear axle. I what I did was completely rebuilt my rear end. I had my rear axle housing shortened like 2" on each end (4" all together) along with getting my final drive changed to a higher gear ratio (stock is 2:73), mine is changed to 2:21 due to me using 13's with 155/80-13's tires (helps keep the engine r.p.m.'s down). You can swap out the rear axle to a new type GM caprice platform but that wasen't what I wanted to do. I guess in the end its all up to you and how much your willing to spend.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Seven said:


> For me, it was important to keep my stock rear axle. I what I did was completely rebuilt my rear end. I had my rear axle housing shortened like 2" on each end (4" all together) along with getting my final drive changed to a higher gear ratio (stock is 2:73), mine is changed to 2:21 due to me using 13's with 155/80-13's tires (helps keep the engine r.p.m.'s down). You can swap out the rear axle to a new type GM caprice platform but that wasen't what I wanted to do. I guess in the end its all up to you and how much your willing to spend.
> View attachment 411101


kool thanks but is the caprice rearend the easier way? and any other year skirts are compatable with 75's and 76's??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> kool thanks but is the caprice rearend the easier way? and any other year skirts are compatable with 75's and 76's??


'71-76 skirts all are the same. :wave: I got your skirts and hardware right here


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> '71-76 skirts all are the same. :wave: I got your skirts and hardware right here


pm pics and price?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave:sup fellas.. quick question i just got my glasshouse about a day ago and i wana go with tru spokes on it what do you guys normaly roll with 13's or 14's? and i plan on getting skirts


 I have 14x7 tru spokes on my glasshouse with the stock rearend and they clear just fine my skirts are even mounted on with the original hardware there was no need to shorten the rearend


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone know how much a complete door weights? I'm trying to get a shipping quote


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SAUL said:


> I have 14x7 tru spokes on my glasshouse with the stock rearend and they clear just fine my skirts are even mounted on with the original hardware there was no need to shorten the rearend


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/newreply.php?p=14943535&noquote=1Page 2200:werd:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

SAUL said:


> I have 14x7 tru spokes on my glasshouse with the stock rearend and they clear just fine my skirts are even mounted on with the original hardware there was no need to shorten the rearend


nice! is your glasshouse lifted? and can you use 14x6 also?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> nice! is your glasshouse lifted? and can you use 14x6 also?


just lowered not juiced. The nice thing about tru spokes and tru classics is they have a 3/4" spacer in the back the bolts on you can swap that for a 1/4" spacer and your wheel tucks in more if you run tru rays you need to run 14x6 in the back or cut your rear end


----------



## ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ (Jul 7, 2008)

glass house for sale 1975 original owner no rust all mouldings there, no leaks. cant upload pics 7500.00 obo , pm me and i will send pics to email


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SAUL said:


> just lowered not juiced. The nice thing about tru spokes and tru classics is they have a 3/4" spacer in the back the bolts on you can swap that for a 1/4" spacer and your wheel tucks in more if you run tru rays you need to run 14x6 in the back or cut your rear end




listen to this man.. he knows what needs to be done.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

socapots said:


> listen to this man.. he knows what needs to be done.


I agree I have the same thing on mine and it don't rub or nothing and I got switches and everything


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Any1 need a caprice rear end I took the 96 disc brake way so don't need the paper weight layin around only thing missin is the arms pm or text me 562 3071936


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

SAUL said:


> just lowered not juiced. The nice thing about tru spokes and tru classics is they have a 3/4" spacer in the back the bolts on you can swap that for a 1/4" spacer and your wheel tucks in more if you run tru rays you need to run 14x6 in the back or cut your rear end


pics of the spacer?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

SAUL said:


> just lowered not juiced. The nice thing about tru spokes and tru classics is they have a 3/4" spacer in the back the bolts on you can swap that for a 1/4" spacer and your wheel tucks in more if you run tru rays you need to run 14x6 in the back or cut your rear end


lowered by cut or heated coils?..pm the details thank you...


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

May I ask a rear-end question that (I believe) has not been asked? What if you wanted the 96 rear w/ the discs, but you also want to run Tru's? Would you just use the 3/4" spacer? Saul?  :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> lowered by cut or heated coils?..pm the details thank you...


 Old School heated coils


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

LAC_MASTA said:


> May I ask a rear-end question that (I believe) has not been asked? What if you wanted the 96 rear w/ the discs, but you also want to run Tru's? Would you just use the 3/4" spacer? Saul?  :cheesy:


 I haven't tried that but it shouldnt be an issue since your changing to a shorter rearend but you won't be able to lay the ass if u change your rearend to the 96


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

And why may I not "lay ass" kind Sir?? (Srs question)


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

That's what I've heard I haven't changed none of my rearends its probably better to ask someone who has


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

too many mods for the rear end!:chuck:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Merry x-mas from up north! I stay sliding in my 75' Impala like the guy in this video..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

LAC_MASTA said:


> And why may I not "lay ass" kind Sir?? (Srs question)


this is the lowest will be able to sit without tunneling the body under the rear seat. My driveline is sitting on the body in this pic. I have a 84 sedan Deville rearend. I have know idea why you can sit lower with the stock rearend. But I heard you can.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^so u still have it huh :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Merry x-mas from up north! I stay sliding in my 75' Impala like the guy in this video..


:rofl: that car is toast!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

509Rider said:


> this is the lowest will be able to sit without tunneling the body under the rear seat. My driveline is sitting on the body in this pic. I have a 84 sedan Deville rearend. I have know idea why you can sit lower with the stock rearend. But I heard you can.


The reason you can lay frame with the stock rear end is because the pinion is lower on the big ass 12 or 10 bolt rear end stock in a glasshouse. Most all of the rear ends used to swap are smaller then the GH stock unit. 

My Riv which has more or less the same running gear as a GH (motor tranny are different) and it can be fully dumped in the rear and still roll with out the drive shaft problem.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

509Rider said:


> this is the lowest will be able to sit without tunneling the body under the rear seat. My driveline is sitting on the body in this pic. I have a 84 sedan Deville rearend. I have know idea why you can sit lower with the stock rearend. But I heard you can.


THAT`S NICE!


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback, gentlemen... I'd much rather lay ass than have the disc brakes.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

LAC_MASTA said:


> Thanks for the feedback, gentlemen... I'd much rather lay ass than have the disc brakes.


You can if you rasie up the drive shaft tunnel. 

Or if you have the cash get the stock rear end shortened and have the shop weld on the disc brake ends off of the disc brake rear end and have axles made. Would be more cash but would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Where the Fiends at?*








$20 Shipped US only
(this was only a limited run of shirts i wanted for myself but thought to make a few more, limited sizes..if interested i can get single ones printed but i need to have sizes with in the next few days,)


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY!!!!:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY!!!!:wave:


....:wave:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BIG RED said:


> The reason you can lay frame with the stock rear end is because the pinion is lower on the big ass 12 or 10 bolt rear end stock in a glasshouse. Most all of the rear ends used to swap are smaller then the GH stock unit.
> 
> My Riv which has more or less the same running gear as a GH (motor tranny are different) and it can be fully dumped in the rear and still roll with out the drive shaft problem.


you think glasshouse ring and pinion gear will fit in a 96 rear end?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> ....:wave:


 WHATS UP BROTHER??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave: merry Xmas to all :biggrin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: merry Xmas to all :biggrin:


and to all a good night:420:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

for all my glass/rag house brothas!:boink:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

happy holidays.....


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)

Shops Laggard delivering toys /food to the Kid's in San Jose one neighborhood at a time in conjunction with USO San Jose C.C. & Viejitos San Jose c.c. 12/24/11 Marry Christmas from Vic Jr & Vic Sr. USO c.c/USO"S motorcycle chapter


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^thats beautiful bro


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> for all my glass/rag house brothas!:boink:
> 
> View attachment 411915


merry xmass to all!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> for all my glass/rag house brothas!:boink:
> 
> View attachment 411915


:biggrin: holiday ham


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> you think glasshouse ring and pinion gear will fit in a 96 rear end?


No the whole ring and pinion are to big. The rear end in a GH is much bigger then the 96 rear end hench the pinion being lower.

More or less what I'm saying is Where the drive shaft bolts to the GH rear end is lower then the 96.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> happy holidays.....


damn brother, you been puttin in work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

FlatBroke74Raghouse said:


> Shops Laggard delivering toys /food to the Kid's in San Jose one neighborhood at a time in conjunction with USO San Jose C.C. & Viejitos San Jose c.c. 12/24/11 Marry Christmas from Vic Jr & Vic Sr. USO c.c/USO"S motorcycle chapter


NICE PICS BROTHA MERRYCHIRSTMASS


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

*MERRY CHRISTMASS HOMIES*


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMASS HOMIES*[/QUOTE
> Right on Rich...happy xmas to you and the wifey...see you on New Years


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> damn brother, you been puttin in work!!!:thumbsup:


little by little....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> happy holidays.....


Damn that's clean :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Phil, that is lookin pretty goddamn sweet!! Merry xmas to YOU!! lmao!!


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

BIG RED said:


> You can if you rasie up the drive shaft tunnel.
> 
> Or if you have the cash get the stock rear end shortened and have the shop weld on the disc brake ends off of the disc brake rear end and have axles made. Would be more cash but would be the best of both worlds.


I wouldn't do either... fuck it. Full steam ahead!!! lmao!!! :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks ....want to get body and frame bolted back together by this time next year


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

STOCK.... with truspokes.... call it a day


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> NICE PICS BROTHA MERRYCHIRSTMASS


Thanks brother, this was my 7th toy drive of the season and last. I hope you and your family had a festive christmas. Stay brother from Vic & Jr USO cc/USO'S motorcycle chapter San Jose.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy belated MERRY CHRISTMAS to all of the Glasshouse/Rag house family. From Vic & Jr. USO cc/USO'S motorcycle chapter San Jose.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1975 caprice convertible with tons of options and a 454 :naughty:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

LAC_MASTA said:


> I wouldn't do either... fuck it. Full steam ahead!!! lmao!!! :cheesy:


:cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> STOCK.... with truspokes.... call it a day


Come on. Look how easy it would be to run a couple holes into your frame with a hole saw right now :biggrin:

Frame is looking sweet with all the bits and pieces going back on :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

inkera said:


> BLUE OWL said:
> 
> 
> > *MERRY CHRISTMASS HOMIES*[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> Thanks brother, this was my 7th toy drive of the season and last. I hope you and your family had a festive christmas. Stay brother from Vic & Jr USO cc/USO'S motorcycle chapter San Jose.


*THAT'LL WORK THANKS BRO WE HAD A GREAT CHRISTMAS HOPE URS WAS NICE YOU HAVE A SAFE NEW YEARS BROTHAS*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> STOCK.... with truspokes.... call it a day


:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> Come on. Look how easy it would be to run a couple holes into your frame with a hole saw right now :biggrin:
> 
> Frame is looking sweet with all the bits and pieces going back on :thumbsup:


yea I was real close to doing that...sold the pumps I had...bought another pair... sold them again....something was telling me not to cut it...lol I'll cut my next one(whatever it may be)... I'd be too pissed to scrap this one after all the paint/powdercoat I did on this...plus I like how it floats stock


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> happy holidays.....


Looks wicked man.
Nice work.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

BLUE OWL said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMASS HOMIES*


Like he said..
And a day late. lol.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> STOCK.... with truspokes.... call it a day



 looking good


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

DOSE ANYONE KNOW HAVE A SET OF CLEAN EMBLEMS FOR THE FENDERS AND FRONT CLIP FOR A 75 CAPRICE. IF SO P.M ME PLEASE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> Looks wicked man.
> Nice work.


 thanks brother..


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea I was real close to doing that...sold the pumps I had...bought another pair... sold them again....something was telling me not to cut it...lol I'll cut my next one(whatever it may be)... I'd be too pissed to scrap this one after all the paint/powdercoat I did on this...plus I like how it floats stock


I hear ya homie. The way my Malibu was kicked ass before I lfted it. But these are the things we do glad it's lifted but on some days I wish it was still stock lol.


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Wats up Fam,Holidays Finally over...Time to get back to work full time on my Glasshouse...does any one have a cross memeber for dual Exhaust one with the double notches...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

Now that x-mas is over, I can continue working on the car but have some problems in the trunk...

#1: The pump to the rear- Goes up but VERY slowly and makes a EXTREMELY LOUD grinding noise. Took the motor off and looks to be OK but need an upgrade anyway. They key is not damaged either.

#2: The pump to the front- Just failed on me. You can hear the motor spinning but nothing happens. Haven't taken this one apart to check the key but I imagine it's OK too.

Both tanks have at least 75% oil.

Cant get the fucker out of the garage and onto the driveway where I have more space to work with so any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> * WE HAD A GREAT CHRISTMAS HOPE URS WAS NICE YOU HAVE A SAFE NEW YEARS BROTHAS*


I`M GOING WITH THIS STATMENT NOW,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
X2


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Johnny562 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Now that x-mas is over, I can continue working on the car but have some problems in the trunk...
> 
> ...


Close the slowdown all the way shut on your front pump.. if it lifts the car and stays up the checkvalve could be bad..

as for the rear pump, it sound like the teeth on the pumphead gears are grinding.. sometimes the shafts on the gears can break..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

JustCruisin said:


> Close the slowdown all the way shut on your front pump.. if it lifts the car and stays up the checkvalve could be bad..
> 
> as for the rear pump, it sound like the teeth on the pumphead gears are grinding.. sometimes the shafts on the gears can break..


and you would know if the spline keys were broken, motor would be spinning super fast like a jet engine


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Wats up Fam,Holidays Finally over...Time to get back to work full time on my Glasshouse...does any one have a cross memeber for dual Exhaust one with the double notches...


:wave: u already know I got that :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

reason #1 and#2 

is why I'm STOCK


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

I know you DO Heart...Your Like A Impala Warehouse... How much to EL Paso TX... :wave:


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)

Shop's trunk getting a make over by D&A customs out in San Jose 12/24/11


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> reason #1 and#2
> 
> is why I'm STOCK


:cheesy:

I don't know why so many people have problems. I guess it's all in how you use it up and down seems to last forever with almost no problems. 

My friends set up is a bunch of hobbled togther shit and has had no problems. I bought new set ups one from pro hopper and one from black magic and knock on would never had a problem. I'm glad I'm a up and down guy I could not imagine dealing with the headaches that seem to come with heavy use.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: u already know I got that :biggrin:


pic


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Pics up :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

BIG RED said:


> :cheesy:
> 
> I don't know why so many people have problems. I guess it's all in how you use it up and down seems to last forever with almost no problems.


im a believer in this thinking.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Yep... I roll 2 pump 2 dump, 6 batts... no probs over here, either


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Shop's Laggard.... rotate those middle batts and don't put cables over the hold-downs!! (sorry, just a fucking wicked peve of mine) :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

....can't believe they grinding and welding that close to shops!

I'd be standing behind with a fuckin' welding blanket!!!!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

thats what I was thinking..... hey phil you have a build thread?yours has to be the.most thorough restoration ever done in glasshouse.history


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

no never thought of it...just really started taking pics as I put parts together...prob only have a couple pics when I bought it and it ran lol (was sitting in this guys backyard for like 8 years,put some coolant and oil and drove it home,filled it with super unleaded and let it run)


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> no never thought of it...just really started taking pics as I put parts together...prob only have a couple pics when I bought it and it ran lol (was sitting in this guys backyard for like 8 years,put some coolant and oil and drove it home,filled it with super unleaded and let it run)


SUPER UNLEADED!!!! WHATS UP BROTHER??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> ....can't believe they grinding and welding that close to shops!
> 
> I'd be standing behind with a fuckin' welding blanket!!!!


i thought the same thing!
i guess check for rust specks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> SUPER UNLEADED!!!! WHATS UP BROTHER??


:wave: sup brother... just relaxing at home... just got off work...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

hey guys i need some help i plan on going all out on my glasshouse complete frame ,chrome undies and everything! whats the best way to start this project?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> hey guys i need some help i plan on going all out on my glasshouse complete frame ,chrome undies and everything! whats the best way to start this project?


With Ur frame homie


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> hey guys i need some help i plan on going all out on my glasshouse complete frame ,chrome undies and everything! whats the best way to start this project?


ASK HARBORAREARHIL!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

PHIL, start a thread!!


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

what up G-HAUS fam!


----------



## bburton719 (May 31, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> These are the screws I'm talking about


sears sells finger drivers there bout a inch tall and u put ur screw bit on the end
works great for tight spots:thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

jaimef702 said:


> With Ur frame homie


can you pull a body off the frame without fucking up the paint?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes sir if u have the right equipment because the body is on top they sale this special stand for the body that will be the best way or left it with a lot of people and put the body on some kinda of stands or if u know some one that welds. Have them make u a steel rack for the with some rollers


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> here you guys go
> JUST IN CASE YOU DIDN`T SEE ANYTHING YOU LIKED FOR CHRISTMAS, HERES SOMETHING THAT MIGHT FILL THE BILL. THESE ARE HOW THEY WERE FOUND, I NEVER CLEANED, OR ACID DIPPED, JUST A NICE SET, READY TO SHOW, OR GO ON YOUR DAILY CRUZER
> SUPER CLEAN, ALL ORIGINAL ON OG 5.20`S


had a few questions about the bolt pattern, these are the multi lug, so early ford, and early chevy, looking at the back side, these have never been hogged out to fit a glass house, or 5x5 bolt pattern,(I MEASURED OUT THE BOLT PATTERN, AND IT MIGHT FIT A GLASS HOUSE) so they would need to be opened up, about a 1/16th of an inch to get them to fit. need 1500.00 for them. if you come and see, no dissapointments, these are super nice. like i siad just bolt them on and go. just cleaning out the garage, can`t even move around, so need room, a 30 day payment plan with 1/2 down no problem. just want them to get to a good home. you can even you a visa, on your paypal. ebay will be the next stop, at a higher price.
GONNA POST UP NEW PICS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FRESH PICS FROM TODAY, 1 LAST CHANCE BEFORE FLEABAY, AND PRICE HIKE








WORST MARK ON 1 RIM, VERY LIGHT








NEVER NEEDED TO "ACID DIPPED" TO MAKE THEM SHINE, SO NO "SMALL PITTING" NOTHING JUST OG CHROME!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> FRESH PICS FROM TODAY, 1 LAST CHANCE BEFORE FLEABAY, AND PRICE HIKE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:got your message today, ill call you later


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :thumbsup:got your message today, ill call you later


I`M HOME AND STANDING BY!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

*got this 1974 caprice for sale*

hey g house family if you guy know any one that want to jump in a nice glasshouse let me know my buddy has one for sale in califas next to the LA air port it is all original. paint it has all the trims even squirts. the motor has only 70000 miles it has a 454 so let me know he only want $6900 for it. pm if ur interested


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

finally got time to put in some work to the glasshouse today only about an hour but got all the pullys off and radiator maybe this weekend might have more time


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

MR.GLASSHOUSE, SLOW, MR.HAPPY and PEPE21 will be out there on the next GLASSHOUSE FEST...:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

GLASSHOUSE FEST TO THE TOP


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

What up BLUE OWL AND INKERA, Whats good homie's...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> I`M HOME AND STANDING BY!


OK, LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUY ID READY TO BUY


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 413239


Clean


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Yo where's everybody at :dunno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 413224
> finally got time to put in some work to the glasshouse today only about an hour but got all the pullys off and radiator maybe this weekend might have more time


Hopefully you can find some time to open this goodie box I'm about to send you :biggrin:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

jaimef702 said:


> hey g house family if you guy know any one that want to jump in a nice glasshouse let me know my buddy has one for sale in califas next to the LA air port it is all original. paint it has all the trims even squirts. the motor has only 70000 miles it has a 454 so let me know he only want $6900 for it. pm if ur interested
> View attachment 413198
> View attachment 413201
> View attachment 413203


Ttt


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

LAC_MASTA said:


> Shop's Laggard.... rotate those middle batts and don't put cables over the hold-downs!! (sorry, just a fucking wicked peve of mine) :cheesy: :h5:


:wave: LAC_MASTA, I agree with you on that, it would look a lot cleaner the other way :thumbsup:. Stay  bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> ....can't believe they grinding and welding that close to shops!
> 
> I'd be standing behind with a fuckin' welding blanket!!!!


:wave: harborareaPhil, I have trust in my club members when they work on Shops Laggard . Stay  bro and thanks for your concern on Shops Laggard.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

LostInSanPedro said:


> thats what I was thinking..... hey phil you have a build thread?yours has to be the.most thorough restoration ever done in glasshouse.history


:wave: LostInSanPadro, Thanks for your concern on Shops Laggard. Stay  bro.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: u already know I got that :biggrin:


:inout: sold


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: LostInSanPadro, Thanks for your concern on Shops Laggard. Stay  bro.


:thumbsup: hows the rag coming?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> :inout: sold


u got anothEr one


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> u got anothEr one


I think so.... I'll check :inout:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Yo where's everybody at :dunno:


 Right here, What's on your mind???:dunno:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Hopefully you can find some time to open this goodie box I'm about to send you :biggrin:


:worship:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> I think so.... I'll check :inout:


Yup I got one left, who's got me on speed dial :biggrin:...ready...set...go :drama: lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> Right here, What's on your mind???:dunno:


I was bored with no Glasshouse brothers to talk to :rofl:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

What's the best site for 76 Caprice parts, like how Ecklers is to Impalas... thanks! and if anyone has need good pair of 76 hood hinges, thanks!


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

mr.glasshouse said:


> What up BLUE OWL AND INKERA, Whats good homie's...


Whats happening Mr. Glasshouse...just waiting for the 1st...missed Dedication's last cruise night (nephew b-day) will be at the next one...you guys have a date set yet?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> I was bored with no Glasshouse brothers to talk to :rofl:


all we ever talk about is how to clear skirts with 14s anyway...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Cali Way said:


> What's the best site for 76 Caprice parts, like how Ecklers is to Impalas... thanks! and if anyone has need good pair of 76 hood hinges, thanks!


 pm me if interested I got a nice powdercoated set of hood hindges


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

I know this is not "Glasshouse related" but I made this stroller for my son, so I thought I'd share. 

Here's my son's pedal car that I chopped, dropped, painted, stretched, and receive plenty of compliments with. I put a piece of plywood so he can just sit in there while we walk around the shows, but when he's big enough, I can take it out and put the elongated "drive shafts" back in, and he'll be able to cruise this sweet motherfucker wherever he pleases! Yeah, I know it''s not a lowrider. I did that on purpose, seen it done plenty of times. btw, *total build cost*: $15 for the car, $5 for the ammo box, $15 for paint and tape....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> all we ever talk about is how to clear skirts with 14s anyway...


caddy rear end is how i`m doing it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> I was bored with no Glasshouse brothers to talk to :rofl:


all you gotta do is text....


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> caddy rear end is how i`m doing it



haha oh.man not this again...sometimes I check the gh fest and think I accidently clicked an old page.

BUT. I am curious as to how supremes clear?


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> haha oh.man not this again...sometimes I check the gh fest and think I accidently clicked an old page.
> 
> BUT. I am curious as to how supremes clear?


I'm not sure, and I'm not a betting man, but I bet they will.... :drama:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

jaimef702 said:


> hey g house family if you guy know any one that want to jump in a nice glasshouse let me know my buddy has one for sale in califas next to the LA air port it is all original. paint it has all the trims even squirts. the motor has only 70000 miles it has a 454 so let me know he only want $6900 for it. pm if ur interested


That's a fly out there and drive the car home kind of deal...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> haha oh.man not this again...sometimes I check the gh fest and think I accidently clicked an old page.
> 
> BUT. I am curious as to how supremes clear?


13x7 Supremes on stock axle will NOT clear, trust me I know.. Got pics to prove it..


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

JustCruisin said:


> 13x7 Supremes on stock axle will NOT clear, trust me I know.. Got pics to prove it.. Basically same offset as a wire wheel..


see why I'm not a betting man??? lol


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

LAC_MASTA said:


> see why I'm not a betting man??? lol


I like that lil cart you built, thing is bitchin! :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

I like all the words you say! Thanks dude! It also has a blk/red checkered dash


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

YOu can make Supremes fit, just use photoshop or MSPaint(like me)! haha this photo got some people talkin.. :cheesy:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

That looks so fucking sweet..... where are you at on yours??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LAC_MASTA said:


> I know this is not "Glasshouse related" but I made this stroller for my son, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> Here's my son's pedal car that I chopped, dropped, painted, stretched, and receive plenty of compliments with. I put a piece of plywood so he can just sit in there while we walk around the shows, but when he's big enough, I can take it out and put the elongated "drive shafts" back in, and he'll be able to cruise this sweet motherfucker wherever he pleases! Yeah, I know it''s not a lowrider. I did that on purpose, seen it done plenty of times. btw, *total build cost*: $15 for the car, $5 for the ammo box, $15 for paint and tape....


:thumbsup: lucky kid


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Cali Way said:


> What's the best site for 76 Caprice parts, like how Ecklers is to Impalas... thanks! and if anyone has need good pair of 76 hood hinges, thanks!


:biggrin: here ya go----> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...971-1976-impala-caprice-parts-seattle-33.html
What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

LAC_MASTA said:


> see why I'm not a betting man??? lol


hahaha
oh man classic


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> 13x7 Supremes on stock axle will NOT clear, trust me I know.. Got pics to prove it..


same goes for 14s then? wonder what x6s look.like...

heres some food for thought...how longs it gonna take for china to realize their offsets no good for any of the popular cars to build into lows?i mean..who else buys wires?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

LAC_MASTA said:


> I know this is not "Glasshouse related" but I made this stroller for my son, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> Here's my son's pedal car that I chopped, dropped, painted, stretched, and receive plenty of compliments with. I put a piece of plywood so he can just sit in there while we walk around the shows, but when he's big enough, I can take it out and put the elongated "drive shafts" back in, and he'll be able to cruise this sweet motherfucker wherever he pleases! Yeah, I know it''s not a lowrider. I did that on purpose, seen it done plenty of times. btw, *total build cost*: $15 for the car, $5 for the ammo box, $15 for paint and tape....


 man thats sweet, whered you find a stroller for 15 thats a comeup!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> all we ever talk about is how to clear skirts with 14s anyway...


hahaah:rofl:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LAC_MASTA said:


> I know this is not "Glasshouse related" but I made this stroller for my son, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> Here's my son's pedal car that I chopped, dropped, painted, stretched, and receive plenty of compliments with. I put a piece of plywood so he can just sit in there while we walk around the shows, but when he's big enough, I can take it out and put the elongated "drive shafts" back in, and he'll be able to cruise this sweet motherfucker wherever he pleases! Yeah, I know it''s not a lowrider. I did that on purpose, seen it done plenty of times. btw, *total build cost*: $15 for the car, $5 for the ammo box, $15 for paint and tape....


\
that shit is way cool man.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

JustCruisin said:


> That's a fly out there and drive the car home kind of deal...


Yea its a good deal the motor is original the car is clean if Ur interested let me know I set u up so you could talk to him everything on that car is original from the first day it left the dealerships


----------



## DJMANDO (Jan 12, 2009)

Sup guys i got a ? ...my glasshouse has a 454 on it..what do you guys think on rolling on 13s with a big ass motor..


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

I had 13 on mine but I got 12 batt in the back so I put 14 it all about what makes u happy homie 13 I think look bettter but safety first . Lolol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DJMANDO said:


> Sup guys i got a ? ...my glasshouse has a 454 on it..what do you guys think on rolling on 13s with a big ass motor..


:wave: waddup big block brother :biggrin: I'd do 14s


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

LostInSanPedro said:


> :thumbsup: hows the rag coming?


The raghouse is on standby right now; just waiting to call about 8 homies over to the pad to lift her off the frame, then we will start molding the upper/lower A-arms/trailing arms.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

shops laggard said:


> The raghouse is on standby right now; just waiting to call about 8 homies over to the pad to lift her off the frame, then we will start molding the upper/lower A-arms/trailing arms.


post pics man, you gonna do patterns like shops or keep it simple?


----------



## DJMANDO (Jan 12, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: waddup big block brother :biggrin: I'd do 14s


Cool bro.....now would my 14s fit with skirts.......just kiddin


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> I was bored with no Glasshouse brothers to talk to :rofl:


 LOL:roflmao:


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

Any one interested in a 76 project?gots good motor an its lifted 2pumps 8 batt. Its in nor cal hit me up an ill send u some pics 209 663 6967 thanks


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

DJMANDO said:


> Sup guys i got a ? ...my glasshouse has a 454 on it..what do you guys think on rolling on 13s with a big ass motor..


good question i gota 396bbc in my backyard just chillin but im thinking of droping an ls2 in my 76 i want more room for the lifts :biggrin:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 413239


hey homie dose ur 74 impala stand on three wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

FYI for the So.Cal dudes on here. Today I saw a 70's Caprice wagon at the Pick-Your-Part in Stanton off Beach Blvd


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> man thats sweet, whered you find a stroller for 15 thats a comeup!


It was originally a pedal car from Target in 2008, but I got it used off Craigslist. It was friggin mint, too... I also got him a pedal plane for $175 brand-new in the box recently


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> good question i gota 396bbc in my backyard just chillin but im thinking of droping an ls2 in my 76 i want more room for the lifts :biggrin:


Lemme get that ls2!!!! I got a ls6 I'm putting in my '68 and need another one for my other project :biggrin: I can make it worth your while homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anaheim74 said:


> FYI for the So.Cal dudes on here. Today I saw a 70's Caprice wagon at the Pick-Your-Part in Stanton off Beach Blvd


What year? I got people's down there :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Lemme get that ls2!!!! I got a ls6 I'm putting in my '68 and need another one for my other project :biggrin: I can make it worth your while homie


my boss was selling it to me for 300!!!! but his dumass traded it for a suburu turbo, intercooler and a fuken flashlight!:banghead:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Nice picture homie


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

im lookin 4 a set of 15'' stock rims with tires or a clean set of 14" true spokes for my 76.......in the phx area........if any 1 is willing to part with sum.help a glasshouse brother out


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> FRESH PICS FROM TODAY, 1 LAST CHANCE BEFORE FLEABAY, AND PRICE HIKE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOBODY PUTTING THESE ON ANYMORE?
pm`s returned to the guy that HAD TO HAVE THEM (ON THE EAST COAST),,,,,,,,,,,,, NEXT STOP EBAY, AND GOTTA RAISE THE PRICE TO COVER THE FLEABAY FEES, THE BEST DEAL COULD HAVE BEEN MADE ON HERE. STILL NEED A SET OF ZENITH SUPER SWEPT K/O`S, WE CAN USE THOSE AS PART TRADE.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to all glasshouse homies 2012:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> NOBODY PUTTING THESE ON ANYMORE?
> pm`s returned to the guy that HAD TO HAVE THEM (ON THE EAST COAST),,,,,,,,,,,,, NEXT STOP EBAY, AND GOTTA RAISE THE PRICE TO COVER THE FLEABAY FEES, THE BEST DEAL COULD HAVE BEEN MADE ON HERE. STILL NEED A SET OF ZENITH SUPER SWEPT K/O`S, WE CAN USE THOSE AS PART TRADE.


i have not heard back from the guy that i told you about either???:angry:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Johnny562 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Now that x-mas is over, I can continue working on the car but have some problems in the trunk...
> 
> ...


yeup pretty much what the homie Cruisen said. The back does sound like the pump head, you can check the motors with your
batt charger while they are off the block. if the key is in one peace? the gear of the shaft itself could be striped. 
YEA WHAT'S UP GLASSHOUSE (MOHJADOS) I mean muchachos...
HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY.. BE CAREFUL OUT THERE ON THEM ROADS.
PHIL YOUR PROJECT IS OFF THE FUCKIN CHAIN BRO.. I'VE ALWAYS LOVED THE THOUGHT OF A VIRGIN STOCK GLASSHOUSE, LOOKIN 
LIKE IT JUST CAME HOME FROM THE DEALER! BUT AN ASSHOLE LIKE ME WOULD NOT BE ABLE TO RESIST CUTTING IT!
I WISH OUR BOY HEART, AKA ERIC BURDON WOULD FUCKIN HURRY UP AND CUT SOMETHING? WITH ALL THOSE DAMM CAR'S 
HE'Z GOT UP THUR!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> i have not heard back from the guy that i told you about either???:angry:


TIME OF YEAR,,,,,,,,SHIT I SEE THINGS I CAN`T BUY.
BUT I TRY TO RETURN ALL MESSAGES, BUT THAT EAST COASTER, "WANTED TO WORK SOMETHING OUT" 
CHALK IT UP TO A "LAY-IT-LOW EXPERIANCE 
HOPE ALL THE OG G/HOUSE GUYS HAVE A SAFE NEW YEARS EVE!
LETS MAKE 2012 A BETTER YEAR FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

623onistone said:


> im lookin 4 a set of 15'' stock rims with tires or a clean set of 14" true spokes for my 76.......in the phx area........if any 1 is willing to part with sum.help a glasshouse brother out


same here and same area:h5: 14x6's for skirts


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> yeup pretty much what the homie Cruisen said. The back does sound like the pump head, you can check the motors with your
> batt charger while they are off the block. if the key is in one peace? the gear of the shaft itself could be striped.
> YEA WHAT'S UP GLASSHOUSE (MOHJADOS) I mean muchachos...
> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY.. BE CAREFUL OUT THERE ON THEM ROADS.
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao:HAPPY NEW YEAR BRO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

*HAPPY NEW YEARS MY G HOUSE BROTHAS:thumbsup:*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

RareClass said:


> View attachment 414808
> View attachment 414807


bro I got nos headlight rings and nos grill emblem to bring that whole front out...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks markie... just want to make us all more proud of what were doing


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Happy new years!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> homies:thumbsup: 2012:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Happy new years!!!


same to you! 
hope not too many guys are hungover,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> bro I got nos headlight rings and nos grill emblem to bring that whole front out...


Post picture on those parts homie


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=414918&stc=1&d=1325446013
Almost there ghouse rider 74 is Comeing along


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=414918&stc=1&d=1325446013
> Almost there ghouse rider 74 is Comeing along


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

El Callejero said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

I knowwww its a big wheel car but if anybody interested in it, let me know, thanks!


CLASSIFIED AD: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/322114-1976-chevrolet-caprice-donk-orlando-fl.html


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

can anyone help a brotha out! on my front rotors my wheel bearing got shredded inside the hub so i cant pull the rotor off because the inner part of the bearing is stuck on the spindle.. any suggestions on getting it off? i already took the castle nuut off and everything just that bearing is stuck:banghead:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> can anyone help a brotha out! on my front rotors my wheel bearing got shredded inside the hub so i cant pull the rotor off because the inner part of the bearing is stuck on the spindle.. any suggestions on getting it off? i already took the castle nuut off and everything just that bearing is stuck:banghead:


Get a chisel with a wide sharp edge and a big hammer and give it a good smash and try to fracture the race. It will come of in a jif done it before and it works just be sure to protect your threads so you don't mess them up.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Also you could take a zip cut disc on your grinder and cut into it a bit then smack it with a hammer and chisel. Would make it easier.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:tears::tears::tears:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :tears::tears::tears:
> View attachment 414947
> 
> View attachment 414949


IF IT ROLLS AT ALL,,,,,,,,,,,,(IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT THAT REAAL HOT TOO) JUST USE A LARGE SLIDE HAMMER AND BOLT IT TO THE HUB, AND BANG THAT THING LOOSE


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> IF IT ROLLS AT ALL,,,,,,,,,,,,(IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT THAT REAAL HOT TOO) JUST USE A LARGE SLIDE HAMMER AND BOLT IT TO THE HUB, AND BANG THAT THING LOOSE


what could i use to commect the the hamme to the hub?? preatiate all the help guys:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm an idiot :banghead: I missed the part of the stuck on rotor. My mistake should read more :chuck:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BIG RED said:


> I'm an idiot :banghead: I missed the part of the stuck on rotor. My mistake should read more :chuck:


the rotor still moves just the inner part of the bearing is stuck on the spindle i need to figure out how remove it


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> the rotor still moves just the inner part of the bearing is stuck on the spindle i need to figure out how remove it


might be easier to pull it off with spindle and all at least you can work on it on a bench or something


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Cali Way said:


> I knowwww its a big wheel car but if anybody interested in it, let me know, thanks!
> 
> 
> CLASSIFIED AD: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/322114-1976-chevrolet-caprice-donk-orlando-fl.html


Just photoshop some 14s on it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> the rotor still moves just the inner part of the bearing is stuck on the spindle i need to figure out how remove it


If you have not removed the caliper do that and try pulling the whole rotor. Then pull like a madman or a couple pry bars to pry off the rotor. Or like MR.59 said get a slide hammer and attach it to the rotor. 

Looking at your pics it looks as if the caliper is still on. You will for sure have to remove the caliper then the complete rotor or you will never have a chance at getting that bearing out.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BIG RED said:


> If you have not removed the caliper do that and try pulling the whole rotor. Then pull like a madman or a couple pry bars to pry off the rotor. Or like MR.59 said get a slide hammer and attach it to the rotor.
> 
> Looking at your pics it looks as if the caliper is still on. You will for sure have to remove the caliper then the complete rotor or you will never have a chance at getting that bearing out.


its all off i just cant take that rotor off kus that cage of the bearing got shredded wat would i need for the slidehammer to attach to the rotor??


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> its all off i just cant take that rotor off kus that cage of the bearing got shredded wat would i need for the slidehammer to attach to the rotor??


Not sure what to use. I'd say some chain with big enough loops to go over the studs then use the lug nuts to hold it down :dunno:

Might have to build something. If you are not worried and can get another rotor beat it off from the back in the space where the caliper would be.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BIG RED said:


> Not sure what to use. I'd say some chain with big enough loops to go over the studs then use the lug nuts to hold it down :dunno:
> 
> Might have to build something. If you are not worried and can get another rotor beat it off from the back in the space where the caliper would be.



somone else told me to use 2X4 place it on the rotor the hammer the fuck out of it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

if its that fucked I'd just remove the spindle and press it out...race may have damaged the shaft


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> what could i use to commect the the hamme to the hub?? preatiate all the help guys:thumbsup:


A GOOD BODY SHOP SLIDE HAMMER WILL HAVE ATTACTMENTS TO BOLT IT ON, SO ASK YOUR BUDDYS FOR A BODY SHOP QUAULITY SLIDE HAMMER, I MEAN, YOU NEED THE BIG ONE


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> YOu can make Supremes fit, just use photoshop or MSPaint(like me)! haha this photo got some people talkin.. :cheesy:


ANY PICS TO SHOW HOW YOU FINISHED THE INSIDE OF THE ROOF? NEED TO GET IDEAS, INCASE I NEED TO DREAN UP SOME BRACES


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

i love the look of this on that fake supremes lol :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :tears::tears::tears:
> View attachment 414947
> 
> View attachment 414949


if you could get a torch heat it up then bang it out while its hot. metal expands when its hot. or i would grind it or chisel it of.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

These glasshouses lookin real good


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

STRAY 52 said:


> if you could get a torch heat it up then bang it out while its hot. metal expands when its hot. or i would grind it or chisel it of.



ima try to grind it then chisel i thought of heating it up first but i think it would risk warping the spindle


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> ima try to grind it then chisel i thought of heating it up first but i think it would risk warping the spindle


you would need a what`s caled a "cherry red" tip , or (rose bud)on the oxy tank, but you can only heat up the outter hub, which would be hard to do, due to the amount of heat needed, before expansion, and you`ll light all that grease on fire before you get anything cherry red.
the slid hammer, or a gear puller are your only fixes. unless you feel like cutting that thing in 1/2 with a cutting wheel.
just start banging on it, you could have it off by now, and been rolling


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> you would need a what`s caled a "cherry red" tip , or (rose bud)on the oxy tank, but you can only heat up the outter hub, which would be hard to do, due to the amount of heat needed, before expansion, and you`ll light all that grease on fire before you get anything cherry red.
> the slid hammer, or a gear puller are your only fixes. unless you feel like cutting that thing in 1/2 with a cutting wheel.
> just start banging on it, you could have it off by now, and been rolling


ya ima try it i wish i had time to fix it lol dam dealership gots me working all the time


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> ya ima try it i wish i had time to fix it lol dam dealership gots me working all the time


your lucky if a dealer ship has that much work, but i remember the long ass hours! 60 to 70 hours a week 11 days in your work shift, 3 days off!!! then 11 days again!
today, i can`t imagine doing that


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> your lucky if a dealer ship has that much work, but i remember the long ass hours! 60 to 70 hours a week 11 days in your work shift, 3 days off!!! then 11 days again!
> today, i can`t imagine doing that


fuck that! lol but ya our dealership is the best one in Az i guess and im a student for the general motors company so i pretty much have to do as much as i can:420:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> fuck that! lol but ya our dealership is the best one in Az i guess and im a student for the general motors company so i pretty much have to do as much as i can:420:


i worked for GM for years. you make great money, but you have zero life. you get a bunch of award and wall plaqes though,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> i worked for GM for years. you make great money, but you have zero life. you get a bunch of award and wall plaqes though,,,,,,,,,,,,


ive wanted to work for gm since i was a kid then i got into their program then at a dealer its alota work and ya pretty much no life i rarely go to shows on the weekends now:tears: cant even make it out to club meetings:banghead:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^theres more to life than just work  don't forget that


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> ^^^theres more to life than just work  don't forget that


maybe i can win the lottery!:cheesy:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

happy new year boys..
Little late on that.lol..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

And i finally got me a grown up size air compressor. lol.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> ^^^theres more to life than just work  don't forget that


i loved it!, it all depends on the people working, and the store, the stores i worked were both family owned, 1 since the `30`s, and the other since 61.
all i did was buy cars!, just bought them and shipped them home, or my large storage lot. had 12 59 rags at 1 time! but got in a bad rear end accident in `04 going to work, and that started the decline.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


still have these, i`ll sell just the rims no caps if any interest,,,,,,,,,,got these out of my hard to get to storage, so now these are in my way. want to move them, or they go back for a few more years. ris 750.00, caps 450.00, tires 700.00


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

LostInSanPedro said:


> post pics man, you gonna do patterns like shops or keep it simple?


The Raghouse is Vic Jr and he will be doing ghost patterns and other things to FlatBroke that is the name of his Raghouse. He already has 7 quarts of candy apple red and 7 quarts of base coat to start off with.

There is a thread in project ride under FlatBroke for the pics and updates.

Stay  bro.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

need some advice guys....im going to buy paint friday, ppgs shopline paint line. do i need 2 gallons BEFORE reducer or will one gallon of basecoat as in 2 SPRAYABLE GALLONS after reducer be enough?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> i loved it!, it all depends on the people working, and the store, the stores i worked were both family owned, 1 since the `30`s, and the other since 61.
> all i did was buy cars!, just bought them and shipped them home, or my large storage lot. had 12 59 rags at 1 time! but got in a bad rear end accident in `04 going to work, and that started the decline.


Damn!!! Story of my life!! The exact same thing happened to me, except I didn't have 12 '59 rags...hell I didn't even have one '59 rag, but u get tha picture :biggrin: !! I feel your pain LITERALLY.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

socapots said:


> And i finally got me a grown up size air compressor. lol.


airbag hopper:dunno::roflmao:



MR.59 said:


> i loved it!, it all depends on the people working, and the store, the stores i worked were both family owned, 1 since the `30`s, and the other since 61.
> all i did was buy cars!, just bought them and shipped them home, or my large storage lot. had 12 59 rags at 1 time! but got in a bad rear end accident in `04 going to work, and that started the decline.


ya its koo our service managers a dick:loco: but i still like working there i put him on check everynow and then  even though im one of the youngest guys there (21):finger:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> still have these, i`ll sell just the rims no caps if any interest,,,,,,,,,,got these out of my hard to get to storage, so now these are in my way. want to move them, or they go back for a few more years. ris 750.00, caps 450.00, tires 700.00


man only if i had the dough .. i spent it all on buying my ghouse:|



LostInSanPedro said:


> need some advice guys....im going to buy paint friday, ppgs shopline paint line. do i need 2 gallons BEFORE reducer or will one gallon of basecoat as in 2 SPRAYABLE GALLONS after reducer be enough?


if you guys are looking for a badass finish or a showcar look even if you dont use candy or anything try my homies items watch his videos either on this link or on YOUTUBE! his shit is badass!!! one of the best painters out there!!! highly recomended:h5:

http://www.allkandy.com/

quart sample is 40bux!
http://shop.allkandy.com/


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

i gotta use ppg because im painting it at school


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> i gotta use ppg because im painting it at school


DON`T TRUST THE 2 REDUCED GALS. GET 6 QTS OF BASE, THEN REDUCE, YOU HAVE TO BE READY FOR ANYTHING WHEN YOUR SPRAYING, SO IT`S BEST TO HAVE MORE PAINT, THAN NOT ENOUGH.
IF IT`S A 2 STAGE, IT WILL ALSO DEPEND ON THE COLOR AND THE MIXTURE OF THE BASE, AND SEE THE TEXTURE OF HOW IT`S SPRAYING OUT, THEN ADJUST THE MIX.
BUT PPG IS GOOD STUFF. I WAS SPRAYING PPG IN THE LATE 70`S! HOW LONG IS THAT! FUCK!
BUT NOW THE PAINT IS SO EASY TO DO, WITH 2 MONTHS UNDER YOUR BELT, YOUR WORK CAN LOOK LIKE YOU HAVE YEARS PULLING THE TRIGGER


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

yeah ive been in school for a year now so i think i can pull it off. just a simple bc/cc metallic. my only.dilema is how.much base to get. ill probably just get 2 gallons since its probably only like 50 bucks.more than 6 qts for the security.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> DON`T TRUST THE 2 REDUCED GALS. GET 6 QTS OF BASE, THEN REDUCE, YOU HAVE TO BE READY FOR ANYTHING WHEN YOUR SPRAYING, SO IT`S BEST TO HAVE MORE PAINT, THAN NOT ENOUGH.
> IF IT`S A 2 STAGE, IT WILL ALSO DEPEND ON THE COLOR AND THE MIXTURE OF THE BASE, AND SEE THE TEXTURE OF HOW IT`S SPRAYING OUT, THEN ADJUST THE MIX.
> BUT PPG IS GOOD STUFF. I WAS SPRAYING PPG IN THE LATE 70`S! HOW LONG IS THAT! FUCK!
> BUT NOW THE PAINT IS SO EASY TO DO, WITH 2 MONTHS UNDER YOUR BELT, YOUR WORK CAN LOOK LIKE YOU HAVE YEARS PULLING THE TRIGGER


U was spraying in that '70s :wow: that was just that other day :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn!!! Story of my life!! The exact same thing happened to me, except I didn't have 12 '59 rags...hell I didn't even have one '59 rag, but u get tha picture :biggrin: !! I feel your pain LITERALLY.


YUP, I`M A LILLE MORE FUCKED UP EACH DAY, I WAS HIT AGAIN, 2 YEARS LATER ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ALMOST THE SAME SPOT!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> yeah ive been in school for a year now so i think i can pull it off. just a simple bc/cc metallic. my only.dilema is how.much base to get. ill probably just get 2 gallons since its probably only like 50 bucks.more than 6 qts for the security.


WELL I CAN HELP WITH A TRICK, 6 QTS, SPLIT IN 2 - 1 GAL CANS, YOU CAN INTERMIX EACH GAL CAN WITH EACH OTHER, TO BE SURE, OF A PEFECT MATCH, FROM GAL TO GAL.
AND NEVER USE UP ALL THE BASE COAT, IT CAN KEEP FOR A YEAR ONCE OPENED, JUST INCASE YOU SCRATCH IT PUTTING THE CAR TOGETHER, IF YOU NEED TO REPAIR A PANEL, YOUR NOT AT THE MERCY OF THE PAINT STORE MIXING A COLOR MATCH.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wuz up g house riders Ttt


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> WELL I CAN HELP WITH A TRICK, 6 QTS, SPLIT IN 2 - 1 GAL CANS, YOU CAN INTERMIX EACH GAL CAN WITH EACH OTHER, TO BE SURE, OF A PEFECT MATCH, FROM GAL TO GAL.
> AND NEVER USE UP ALL THE BASE COAT, IT CAN KEEP FOR A YEAR ONC OPENED, JUST INCASE YOU SCRATCH IT PUTTING THE CAR TOGETHER, IF YOU NEED TO REPAIR A PANEL, YOUR NOT AT THE MERCY OF THE PAINT STORE MIXING A COLOR MATCH.


cool thats the plan. so 6 qts should be.plenty then? i called up today and the money ill be savings a good chunk to put into the car elsewhere

i was hoping somebody who had painted their glasshouse recently remembered how much they used.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

weres everyone at?:dunno:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

anyone got a dash for 76 impala??:dunno:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> anyone got a dash for 76 impala??:dunno:


Dezzy got them all that glass house pick a part there hit him up lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> cool thats the plan. so 6 qts should be.plenty then? i called up today and the money ill be savings a good chunk to put into the car elsewhere
> 
> i was hoping somebody who had painted their glasshouse recently remembered how much they used.


ARE YOU DOING THE OUTSIDE ONLY? OR ALL THE JAMBS TOO? IF YOUR DOUNG THE JAMBS, THE 2 GAL TO BE SAFE


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> Dezzy got them all that glass house pick a part there hit him up lol


lol i was thinking of going fiberglass dash with digital gauges cluster what do you guys think? i dont really like the stock ones they look like old people clusters lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> lol i was thinking of going fiberglass dash with digital gauges cluster what do you guys think? i dont really like the stock ones they look like old people clusters lol


Digital dash is nice, I'm allergic to fiberglass in a glasshouse :barf:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Am I that only one who sees this big ass glowing ring around that moon right now? Anybody know what it is???


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Digital dash is nice, I'm allergic to fiberglass in a glasshouse :barf:


Mine is going to be all original I like that old people look lol


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

found in another topic


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Digital dash is nice, I'm allergic to fiberglass in a glasshouse :barf:


:roflmao:



jaimef702 said:


> Mine is going to be all original I like that old people look lol


:bowrofl: i need somthing newer and stylish something like this









or


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> ARE YOU DOING THE OUTSIDE ONLY? OR ALL THE JAMBS TOO? IF YOUR DOUNG THE JAMBS, THE 2 GAL TO BE SAFE


jambs.and.under the trunk lid too.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> jambs.and.under the trunk lid too.


THEN BUY MORE. BUT REMEMBER TO INTER MIX THE 2 GALS, SO YOU DON`T USE ONE GAL TO DO THE BODY, AND THE 2ND GAL TO SPRAY THE PANELS, THEN YOU MIGHT HAVE A 2 TONE BASE COAT.
JUST INTER-MIX THE BASE


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Am I that only one who sees this big ass glowing ring around that moon right now? Anybody know what it is???


PUFF PUFF,,,,,,,,, PASS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

jaimef702 said:


> Mine is going to be all original I like that old people look lol




lol by the time I'm finished building mine...I'll appreciate the old person look


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

i like the old patterns...everything about these cars reminds me of big lumbering comfort. im definitely gonna upgrade my inserts and carpet.though. digital would be ill though. someone needs to make.one for less than your first born though


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks for the advice 59, ill be rolling in nantucket blue come march.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> thanks for the advice 59, ill be rolling in nantucket blue come march.


OK!
ANYTIME !!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> lol by the time I'm finished building mine...I'll appreciate the old person look


Hell yea u no the og way alway looks better .that a true fact when mines done it going to be the same


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:dunno:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:....:inout:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Glasshouse brothas. Im looking for radiator core support mounting bushings for a 1975 caprice. Does anybody kno where i can buy them?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 416641
> :dunno:


Parts car :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> lol by the time I'm finished building mine...I'll appreciate the old person look


 dont feel bad bro you n me both will appreciate that look.i feel the same way bout my 71


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

thats why im doing mine the way i am, by the time im finished itll make me feel young again


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl:.....sad but true indeed...sup Magraw I hear you gonna get that 71' going...my bro will hook it up you know


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

The value of the cars is also more when u have it all original. Ttt


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

yea even if its cut out its still always easier to resell than if its overly.customized


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

thats hydrohypes caprice up there huh?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> lol by the time I'm finished building mine...I'll appreciate the old person look


:roflmao: WHATS UP BROTHER??


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 3 guests)

chevycaprice89 
SlowPoke Rodriguez 
Daniel rubalcava 
LostInSanPedro

party up in here :wave:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Parts car :biggrin:


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:



jaimef702 said:


> The value of the cars is also more when u have it all original. Ttt


you cant beat the price of sentimental value tho:biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

juz a question this my 1st big boi now would 71-73 b considered a glasshouse?or a baby glasshouse or just a 73impala lol


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:
> 
> 
> 
> you cant beat the price of sentimental value tho:biggrin:


 yea u can but that like throwing big wheels on a g house and saying it look better then Dayton on one lol


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

86bluemcLS said:


> juz a question this my 1st big boi now would 71-73 b considered a glasshouse?or a baby glasshouse or just a 73impala lol


Impala 74 75 76 are g house


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Parts car :biggrin:





jaimef702 said:


> The value of the cars is also more when u have it all original. Ttt





jaimef702 said:


> yea u can but that like throwing big wheels on a g house and saying it look better then Dayton on one lol



lol true! :h5:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I knew it ok lol


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

]

Either way homie everyone builds there rides different but I still hit the strip with u dogg ghouses all day


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 417022
> 
> View attachment 417023


you left out the best pics from this shoot..:naughty:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> you left out the best pics from this shoot..:naughty:


lol i know i couldnt find them :banghead:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

86bluemcLS said:


> juz a question this my 1st big boi now would 71-73 b considered a glasshouse?or a baby glasshouse or just a 73impala lol


A glasshouse has the big triangle quarter window


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> lol i know i couldnt find them :banghead:


im talking about the custom trunk of course...


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't know how to add bigger pictures... but I hope U guys like my glasshouse.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

chevycaprice89 said:


> airbag hopper:dunno::roflmao:


haha.. hell nah.. 
havin a bitch of a time getting the proper breaker for my panel too..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Seven said:


> View attachment 417424
> View attachment 417426
> View attachment 417427
> View attachment 417429
> ...


all good man. Car is real nice. 
For bigger pics you would have to upload them to photobucket or something then post the img code here. 
But the ones you posted are bigger if you click on them twice.


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks, that means alot to me. been kinda depressed because I have no money to truely finish my glasshouse (Devinity) because all my money goes to my family...




socapots said:


> all good man. Car is real nice.
> For bigger pics you would have to upload them to photobucket or something then post the img code here.
> But the ones you posted are bigger if you click on them twice.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

nonsense man! it just takes time and when you think about smashing the house, you know you picture wifey riding shotgun.plus these things weathered almost 40 years already it can wait another 5for you.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Seven said:


> thanks, that means alot to me. been kinda depressed because I have no money to truely finish my glasshouse (Devinity) because all my money goes to my family...


my 1st glasshouse took me 15 months
From primer to paint and upholstery









And taking me 3yrs to just to try and buy tires for my second glasshouse let alone paint and upholstery but the thing is I have it and I enjoy when I do get to take it out for a ride above all family 1st


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

amen, that laurel green?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> nonsense man! it just takes time and when you think about smashing the house, you know you picture wifey riding shotgun.plus these things weathered almost 40 years already it can wait another 5for you.


Its more gangsta when the the wifey mashes and you ride shotgun


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Seven said:


> thanks, that means alot to me. been kinda depressed because I have no money to truely finish my glasshouse (Devinity) because all my money goes to my family...


ive been wanting a ghouse since i was 17 now i finally got one at 21 and im expecting it to be done in about 8-10years lol


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> Its more gangsta when the the wifey mashes and you ride shotgun


suprisingly i agree. im a delivery driver so nothing beats finally sinking into the seat and just being a passenger at the end of the week.


my seat doesnt scoot up though so its a no go for now.


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks, truely insperational words from all of U, its just all about me saving all of my pennies then buying all that I need, now if I can just get over my depression, I'll be all good...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> ive been wanting a ghouse since i was 17 now i finally got one at 21 and im expecting it to be done in about 8-10years lol


i sold my 78 deville for my first glasshouse about 2.years ago (i was 20 maybe) and i spun a bearing the first week and by the time i was done getting ripped off on a rebuild i had to let her go. busted my ass all year and last sept picked up mine and im gonna finish this one.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> amen, that laurel green?


its from a 2005 Chrysler 300 called jaded mint pearl


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

chevycaprice89 said:


> ive been wanting a ghouse since i was 17 now i finally got one at 21 and im expecting it to be done in about 8-10years lol


it sneeks up fast... I'm on year 7....and still going...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

and doing a lot of mini restos like this tilt... fully taken apart, lock tighted,greased,rebuild kit,painted took some time


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> and doing a lot of mini restos like this tilt... fully taken apart, lock tighted,greased,rebuild kit,painted took some time


yeah but just imagine how much.knowledge you posess now. i dont even know what you said right there, its over my head.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> A glasshouse has the big triangle quarter window


:wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> suprisingly i agree. im a delivery driver so nothing beats finally sinking into the seat and just being a passenger at the end of the week.
> 
> 
> my seat doesnt scoot up though so its a no go for now.


You know I've never ridden in tha passenger or even tha back seat in any of my rides :wow: I guess I have trust issues when it comes to letting people drive my shit :rofl: I have chilled in tha back seat tho :naughty: My homegirl asked me tha other day if she could borrow one of mine and I was like "sheeeeeeeiiiiiit, u better hop yo ass on tha bus :biggrin:" I'd be more nervous than a father on prom night, calling every five minutes like "where are u guys, when are u gonna be home young lady!!" My cars are irreplaceable and it takes a special person to be able to drive these classics. You can't be just any geek off tha streets (thanks warren g :thumbsup every drive is an experience. Hell, if I had a brand new Bently I'd let her drive that long before she'd ever touch one of tha classics  



LostInSanPedro said:


> yeah but just imagine how much.knowledge you posess now. i dont even know what you said right there, its over my head.


:rofl:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> You know I've never ridden in tha passenger or even tha back seat in any of my rides :wow: I guess I have trust issues when it comes to letting people drive my shit :rofl: I have chilled in tha back seat tho :naughty: My homegirl asked me tha other day if she could borrow one of mine and I was like "sheeeeeeeiiiiiit, u better hop yo ass on tha bus :biggrin:" I'd be more nervous than a father on prom night, calling every five minutes like "where are u guys, when are u gonna be home young lady!!" My cars are irreplaceable and it takes a special person to be able to drive these classics. You can't be just any geek off tha streets (thanks warren g :thumbsup every drive is an experience. Hell, if I had a brand new Bently I'd let her drive that long before she'd ever touch one of tha classics  {


oh i agree man, dont think im not watching EVERYTHING. haha but i build my coupes for 2, call it that old school american love affair with the open road i guess. im big on the romance of it all. think pulling up like james dean(cigarettes rolled up in the sleeve, BUT NEVER SMOKE IN MY SHIT!) to pick your girl in the poodle skirt up to hit the malt shop or drive in.

now, im not big on letting her borrow it, but if im riding shotty i think its a good view watching a pretty girl at the wheel in a classic.

not to mention...when you see a girl driving a lolo, you KNOW its built right.





heartofthacity said:


> :rofl:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

oh one more thing...this might be the only car where i havent spent some quality time in the back seat....YET. :x:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> my 1st glasshouse took me 15 months
> From primer to paint and upholstery
> 
> 
> ...


 the econonmy has been shifted to the worst globle ression since you built your green car. just saving a what you have, will become harder as time moves forward.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Seven said:


> thanks, that means alot to me. been kinda depressed because I have no money to truely finish my glasshouse (Devinity) because all my money goes to my family...


thats the way it goes man. It'll all come around when its time. Sometimes just takes time..
Been on my 63 for over 7 years now.
Glasshouse just sits until summer so i have something to drive.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Seven said:


> View attachment 417424
> View attachment 417426
> View attachment 417427
> View attachment 417429
> ...


Lucky sum-a bhish!:thumbsup:

what's up family?:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> thats the way it goes man. It'll all come around when its time. Sometimes just takes time..
> Been on my 63 for over 7 years now.
> Glasshouse just sits until summer so i have something to drive.


SHIT I STARTED ON 2 59 RAGS TO RESTORE OVER 15 YEARS AGO,, GOT ALOT OF WORK DONE,,,,,,,,,,,,, THEN I GOT INTERESTED IN EVERYTHING ELSE, NEVER TOUCHED THEM SINCE,,,,,,,, TO THE END ON THE LINE THEY GO. SAD,,,,,,,,


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> its from a 2005 Chrysler 300 called jaded mint pearl


I think that was the same color boxer had on his house


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

96 impala as true posi rear end complete with slotted drilled rotors. Pm with contact pics today


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

finally pulled the boxes down...nos 1974 impala


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

package deal for all three pieces...$375 shipped.... also have nos front and rear bumper guards and a nice grill


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> package deal for all three pieces...$375 shipped.... also have nos front and rear bumper guards and a nice grill


OLD GM GOLD!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> OLD GM GOLD!


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

pics are up


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> package deal for all three pieces...$375 shipped.... also have nos front and rear bumper guards and a nice grill


Nice wish I had a 74 Impala


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Nice wish I had a 74 Impala


me too bro.....the headlight buckets are usually pretty dry and faded these make the front bling like it should... I miss my 74'


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

YEP


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the top


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> package deal for all three pieces...$375 shipped.... also have nos front and rear bumper guards and a nice grill


:shocked:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> package deal for all three pieces...$375 shipped.... also have nos front and rear bumper guards and a nice grill


Those are GORGEOUS!!!! Where do you find that shit? I don't really need them but they are tempting!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> package deal for all three pieces...$375 shipped.... also have nos front and rear bumper guards and a nice grill


 those are nice but I though u had the side lights thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

got side lights....not for sale .....(never know may just buy another one someday)


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

impalacusTOM said:


> Those are GORGEOUS!!!! Where do you find that shit? I don't really need them but they are tempting!


once you set these next to yours...you'll be yea... I needed these....


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> got side lights....not for sale .....(never know may just buy another one someday)


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

found this on craigslist maybe someone can get the chrome or can use something... http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/2786854106.html


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> once you set these next to yours...you'll be yea... I needed these....


:around:

:boink:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I spy...... :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> found this on craigslist maybe someone can get the chrome or can use something... http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/2786854106.html





> Chevy caprice glasshouse project, interior done, sunroof, chrome front suspension, no motor or tranny, $1500 obo time to get it out the garage. i do have the fenders but you will need hood, core support and bumpers. NO PAPERWORK NO PAPERWORK open to trades also open to prop 215 trade Honda toyota acura kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> I spy...... :biggrin:


nice I need the dash controls for the heater/vent/defrost.....


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice I need the dash controls for the heater/vent/defrost.....


I finally saw what you was talking about today. I saw the dash controls first and was like "wtf?? Where's tha rest of tha settings??" then I popped that hood and baaaaaam! "sooooo that's what his ass was talking about" :biggrin: it's like a damn unicorn because I've never seen one before. And that dash control was gonna take a Lil while to pull since tha steering wheel is in tha way still and it was pouring down rain on my head, but it's not going anywhere for a week or two. It's at my boys house :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> package deal for all three pieces...$375 shipped.... also have nos front and rear bumper guards and a nice grill


Hit me up with a pakage price with the grill...and no need to ship, i'll pick them up...that way u can fill my head with more glasshouse knoledge


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave: yo hydro where u at? I got these for my Lil bros for Xmas and gonna need em done up after I pick up some goodies from Phil


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Got a question for the Glasshouse-fanatics.

Did the Landau´s always have vinyl roof or was it just a Landau-option that you could choose if you wanted it?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Order trim package like an SS Impala or Chevelle etc... Ay was it on the cowl tag??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Paitently waiting for summer...My baby is at my boys house getting a heart transplant. I'm thinking 454 or 400 small block. Maybe this 383 my homie has. I got tha glass back window ready to go in and I finally settled on a top secret color combo I've never seen on a car before, especially a Glass/Raghouse. Got inspired by some Jordan's tha other day :biggrin: is anybody looking for a glass window???



















I'm on 14s but I keep em kinda clean lol :rofl: they was like that when I got em


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Got a question for the Glasshouse-fanatics.
> 
> Did the Landau´s always have vinyl roof or was it just a Landau-option that you could choose if you wanted it?


WOULD BE A LANDAU OPTION, 1/2 ROOF, AND "LANDAU" WOULD HAVE TO BE ETCHED ON THE SIDE GLASS. OUT OF ALL THE 76 "CAPRICE" PRODUCTION, IT`S AN ALL MOST EVEN SPLIT FROM "CAPRICE" TO" CAPRICE LANDAU" LANDAU HAD MORE BELLS AND WHISTLES" AND THE LANDAU "COMFORT" PACKAGE, THEN IT HAD MORE POWER OPTIONS EVEN STILL, WINDOWS, TILT, SPLIT FRONT SEAT, MOON ROOF COULD BE ORDERED, POWER TRUNK, LIST GOES ON, VELOR SEATS, SPORT MIRRORS.
I STILL HAVE 1 O-R-I-G-I-N-A-L FACTORY DEALER 76 BUILD BOOK, FOR THE NEXT 75/76 CAPRICE FREAK , READY TO GO THE "NEXT STEP" AND GAIN THE "HIGHER POWER" OF THE 76 CAPRICE. $250.000 NOT ALOT FOR SUCH A RARE BOOK. TIME TO EXPAND YOUR MIND


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Hit me up with a pakage price with the grill...and no need to ship, i'll pick them up...that way u can fill my head with more glasshouse knoledge


pm sent


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I didn't know these could've came with a factory moon roof :thumbsup: was it power too?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

little pop top sunroofs are all I've seen


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I didn't know these could've came with a factory moon roof :thumbsup: was it power too?


YOU NEED THE BOOK TO BE A "JETI G/HOUSEMAN"


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> FRESH PICS FROM TODAY, 1 LAST CHANCE BEFORE FLEABAY, AND PRICE HIKE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


S-O-L-D!!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> YOU NEED THE BOOK TO BE A "JETI G/HOUSEMAN"


I know I know :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

smart he is....Obie Juan-perry


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> I know I know :biggrin:











you are the man!!:worship: thank you sir! christmas all over gain!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: I was gonna hit u up today to see if it made it yet. Were u able to find tha clips in all that newspaper?? :biggrin:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I spy...... :biggrin:



Is that delete forsale?


harborareaPhil said:


> nice I need the dash controls for the heater/vent/defrost.....


I have my controls still,I deleted them and added the Alpine Reverb EQ so the old ac/heat controls are zip tied behind the dash.


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> I spy...... :biggrin:


:h5:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup: I was gonna hit u up today to see if it made it yet. We're u able to find tha clips in all that newspaper?? :biggrin:


:roflmao:haha ya i had to dump it all out to find it then threw all the newspaperballs at everyone


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fuckin showoff......

Q-vo Saul glasshouse looks siiiick!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Am I tha only one who can't use tha reply or quote button? Shit just keeps loading and loading


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Or tha edit post button


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Or tha edit post button


IF YOU OPEN UP A FRESH PAGE YOU CAN, BUT IF IT`S AN OLD LAYITLOW, AND YOU PRESS IT, STILL STAYS THERE LOOKINGIN AT YOU BACK.
SO I OPEN UP A FRESH PAGE, AND IT WORKS OKAY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuckin showoff......
> 
> Q-vo Saul glasshouse looks siiiick!


X2:yes:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

any one got sport mirrors?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

who has a front driver fender for a 1975-76 caprice or 76 impala in socal or willing to ship?


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuckin showoff......
> 
> Q-vo Saul glasshouse looks siiiick!


:roflmao::yes:........................:thumbsup:Beautiful combo to be showing off!:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuckin showoff......
> 
> Q-vo Saul glasshouse looks siiiick!


 LOL!!!! Thanks Phil


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuckin showoff......
> 
> Q-vo Saul glasshouse looks siiiick!


X76 that badboy is clean as hell!!!Congrats homez,makes me wanna get a HT!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG MARC said:


> Is that delete forsale?


:naughty: maybe... Lol. I won't have it off for another week or two cuz its at my boys house.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

BIG MARC said:


> X76 that badboy is clean as hell!!!Congrats homez,makes me wanna get a HT!


Thanks Big Marc


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :roflmao:haha ya i had to dump it all out to find it then threw all the newspaperballs at everyone


:biggrin: I know you was like "I know this mofo did not just send my skirts without my clips! I might have to take a trip up to Seattle and.....oh wait never mind... Here they are :rofl:" :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :naughty: maybe... Lol. I won't have it off for another week or two cuz its at my boys house.


All good fam,keep me posted.PM price too 89134 Las Vegas,NV,thx.


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

another good job pinche Saul looks great.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

anybody ever do business with a guy named mike in la who sells/collects glasshouses?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^he hit me up asking about some parts but never did any business with him.....


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

SAUL said:


>



:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

SAUL said:


>


 firme ride, those the rims i seen in last week lookin good


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> smart he is....Obie Juan-perry


lmao!! Obie *Juan*! :roflmao:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

BIGJOE619 said:


> found this on craigslist maybe someone can get the chrome or can use something... http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/2786854106.html





> Chevy caprice glasshouse project, interior done, sunroof, chrome front suspension, no motor or tranny, $1500 obo time to get it out the garage. i do have the fenders but you will need hood, core support and bumpers. NO PAPERWORK NO PAPERWORK open to trades also open to prop 215 trade Honda toyota acura kush


:420:uffin:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

*Hey Heart...How much for this shipped to my House...Your Like a Glasshouse Druglord and I need a fix...

Thanks for the crossmember...*


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> ^^^he hit me up asking about some parts but never did any business with him.....


yeah thats what im hearing alot


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^window shoppa :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> *Hey Heart...How much for this shipped to my House...Your Like a Glasshouse Druglord and I need a fix...
> 
> Thanks for the crossmember...*


Haaaaahaaaaaa that's hilarious :biggrin: yea I'm sure I have that part, gotta send one to dirty too. I'll check my stash house :inout:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> anybody ever do business with a guy named mike in la who sells/collects glasshouses?


*Senior or Jr*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> *Senior or Jr*


couldnt tell you, hes.got ads for glasshouse parts in every socal citys.cl right now.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pic


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

love that green one


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay I didn't know they made metal fender extensions for 75 caprices!!??!! Were they factory, if so, why not make em all metal, did they make em for 76s too? I always thought they were all plastic


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>



Ooooowweeee keep em coming :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Ay I didn't know they made metal fender extensions for 75 caprices!!??!! Were they factory, if so, why not make em all metal, did they make em for 76s too? I always thought they were all plastic


you mean fillers? there was a guy on lil a few years back trying to make em for devilles and I told him to make us some. he wanted like 500 a set though and nobody was feeling it and it fizzled.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> you mean fillers? there was a guy on lil a few years back trying to make em for devilles and I told him to make us some. he wanted like 500 a set though and nobody was feeling it and it fizzled.


Naw I'm talking about tha actual fender extensions. I've had two guy this week tell me they are looking for some for their 75 caprices but they want tha metal ones not plastic. I'd never heard of that before so I thought id ask tha wise glasshouse committee :rofl:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

whats a fender extension?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Never noticed this hurtin G-House in the first few minutes of Beat Street.. sad thing is, the ride was only 10 years old..


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

r.i.p. ramo


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Naw I'm talking about tha actual fender extensions. I've had two guy this week tell me they are looking for some for their 75 caprices but they want tha metal ones not plastic. I'd never heard of that before so I thought id ask tha wise glasshouse committee :rofl:


wait you.mean skirts?


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Haaaaahaaaaaa that's hilarious :biggrin: yea I'm sure I have that part, gotta send one to dirty too. I'll check my stash house :inout:


Thats cool im going to get it chromed any ways...Thanks...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> wait you.mean skirts?


I THINK "FOXCRAFT" MADE THEM IN STEEL?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

stock ones are fiber glass


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> I THINK "FOXCRAFT" MADE THEM IN STEEL?


yea... they do have metal foxcraft skirts....and extended skirts


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


>


nice 74 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

That '74 is fucken sweet


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> wait you.mean skirts?


No tha fender extensions that are bolted to tha front of tha front fenders that are also bolted to tha header panel above tha headlight buckets


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

There's a guy parting out a 75 caprice and he said one side it metal too 







http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/322787-parting-out-1975-caprice-2-door-71-76-caprice-impala-convertibles-parts.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

And if anyone is using tha mobile app and wants to switch to tha normal version then scroll to tha bottom if your page and hit 'full site'











You can change to tha og version or tha other two versions once you're out of tha mobile version by scrolling down again. I hope this helps.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: dam dezzy u smart lolol :loco:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lmao.... sweet....text


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^shuddup I found a guy some parts for his Raghouse so he was pumped :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> :thumbsup: dam dezzy u smart lolol :loco:


Haha some cats still don't mess with layitlow since tha swap because they don't know they can change it back to normal. Like Bill Nye say: "nooooooow you knooooooow." :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl:


:rofl:



:rofl:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> No tha fender extensions that are bolted to tha front of tha front fenders that are also bolted to tha header panel above tha headlight buckets


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Haha some cats still don't mess with layitlow since tha swap because they don't know they can change it back to normal. Like Bill Nye say: "nooooooow you knooooooow." :thumbsup:


Ttt homie still makeing that money on parts


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This is a fender extension


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

chrome is peeling? :rofl:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> This is a fender extension


I call those corners


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> chrome is peeling? :rofl:


Hey I think know what they are talking about when they say they want the metal ones because when guys chrome out the front of their cars header panels and fender extensions :barf: they probably think everything is metal because a lot of people don't know you can chrome plastic


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody looking for a '75 Raghouse project for $3750?? This site be having deals!! http://www.chevyimpalas.com/


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Or this one for $22k if your lazy and don't wanna build one :biggrin: loaded big block http://www.classyauto.com/v/used/Chevrolet+Caprice/Convertible/98263


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

damn where was that black one a year ago.....whatever Id be dreaming of that quarter window all day if I had a rag instead


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Anybody looking for a '75 Raghouse project for $3750?? This site be having deals!! http://www.chevyimpalas.com/


THERE`S GUYS ON HERE WITH HORROR STORIES ABOUT THIS GUY SELLING CARS IN OHIO "CHEVYTMPALAS.COM"


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


heartofthacity said:


> Anybody looking for a '75 Raghouse project for $3750?? This site be having deals!! http://www.chevyimpalas.com/


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

SAUL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> finally pulled the boxes down...nos 1974 impala



S-O-L-D-!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> THERE`S GUYS ON HERE WITH HORROR STORIES ABOUT THIS GUY SELLING CARS IN OHIO "CHEVYTMPALAS.COM"


Ohhhh damn....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Ohhhh damn....


from what i uderstand, you send him the cash 1st, then go get your car, and he`ll put it out, and you never see him. he won`t even answer his door if you go there.
he`s been selling cars for years, so i guess his systym works.


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Went shopping at Phils today...came out with this








THANK AGAIN BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

THE TOP GOT SPRAYED EARLIER THIS WEEK, CANT SEE THE FLAKE BUT ITS THERE


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

My friend is going to be selling A LOT of N.O.S 74 caprice parts tomorrow at Pomona swapmeet so if anyone is interested stop by


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> from what i uderstand, you send him the cash 1st, then go get your car, and he`ll put it out, and you never see him. he won`t even answer his door if you go there.
> he`s been selling cars for years, so i guess his systym works.


Ta hell with that! If it's not what it's supposed to be then I need to be able to whoop some ass :rofl: I'll ram that car right thru that door! I bet he'd answer then!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SAUL said:


> My friend is going to be selling A LOT of N.O.S 74 caprice parts tomorrow at Pomona swapmeet so if anyone is interested stop by


Damn y can't I live closer :run: I'd like to get some nos side trim


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Went shopping at Phils today...came out with this
> View attachment 421633
> 
> 
> THANK AGAIN BRO :thumbsup:


I'm jealous :biggrin:


MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> THE TOP GOT SPRAYED EARLIER THIS WEEK, CANT SEE THE FLAKE BUT ITS THERE
> View attachment 421634
> View attachment 421636
> 
> ...


Putting in work  I see ya. I can't wait to start on mine


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Man I need one of these hard boot covers. Where's tha best place to get em? Big Marc, where'd u get yours??


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

impala bobs got them for 550. need to mold that seam though...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Went shopping at Phils today...came out with this
> View attachment 421633
> 
> 
> THANK AGAIN BRO :thumbsup:


thanks for rolling by... shelf looks sad with all them boxes gone.....but they going to a good cause.... instead of collecting dust


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> impala bobs got them for 550. need to mold that seam though...


Mold it? Is there a big gap or something?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Mold it? Is there a big gap or something?


in that pic at least.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

Need some help, does this look right?

('75 Impala)

The car had the two holes (Second pic) already drilled and I HOPE it's correct cause I didn't catch that till after it was sprayed. Either way, the molding doesn't sit flush against the body.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

doesn't the bowtie cover the gap?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Need some help, does this look right?
> 
> ...


Damn that looks beautiful, what color is that? U sure u got tha right emblem? Are u just putting tha original stuff back on and it's not fitting?


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Johnny562 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Need some help, does this look right?
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE THE TRIM IS FROM A 76 CAPRICE? . IT`S THE ONLY THINK THAT SITS IN A SLANT LIKE THAT.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> doesn't the bowtie cover the gap?


Still a gap when mounting the bowtie.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn that looks beautiful, what color is that? U sure u got tha right emblem? Are u just putting tha original stuff back on and it's not fitting?


Thanks! The color is Sierra Beige or something like that (Toyota stock color).

Yup, got the right emblem. Straight from Phil's garage 

This is not the original one but is exact to the original. Actually, the original is a bit more rounded (From age?) where it touches the car but still large gap as well. Should I cut that center area with a Dremel? Wouldn't see it anyway.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


>


 dam that some fuck up weather rust out cars fast out there huh


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

If u let em sit in it for a while and they don't get to dry out. If they were sitting in tha tall grass or bushes then it's a wrap lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

the bowtie bolts through the trim and header right?..... and there's still a gap....was the trim polished maybe alittle tweaked?...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> If u let em sit in it for a while and they don't get to dry out. If they were sitting in tha tall grass or bushes then it's a wrap lol


worse part is snow/ice = salt on roads...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> worse part is snow/ice = salt on roads...


no doubt..
Gotta live up here.. so damn cold the salt does nothing.. all they use is gravel. lol. well sand really.. 
This year has been shitty for salt though. temps have not been near as cold as they normally are. But still try as a popcorn fart.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> worse part is snow/ice = salt on roads...


Yup, I always spray up under my car after tha snow is cleared. That shit is no good


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

time for that barn to park all the houses


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> If u let em sit in it for a while and they don't get to dry out. If they were sitting in tha tall grass or bushes then it's a wrap lol


It's time for u to move to las Vegas homie bring out the rag the weather is good out here ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


>


C-C-COLD!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> LOOKS LIKE THE TRIM IS FROM A 76 CAPRICE? . IT`S THE ONLY THINK THAT SITS IN A SLANT LIKE THAT.


Emblem is separate from the trim on a 76 Caprice


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NINJA said:


> Emblem is separate from the trim on a 76 Caprice


 THAT`S THE ONLY ANSWER I COULD COME UP WITH, THE FRONT HEADER ON A 76 CAPRICE IS SLANTED, AND SO IS THE FRONT EMBLEM., MAYBE ITS CAPRICE PARTS ON AN IMPALA FRONT HEADER? 76 IMPALA HEADER IS FLAT


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> time for that barn to park all the houses


It's coming :yes:



jaimef702 said:


> It's time for u to move to las Vegas homie bring out the rag the weather is good out here ttt


I'm seriously thinking about there, cali, or Arizona  I'm tired of this weather.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

wut up ghousers!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> It's coming :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about there, cali, or Arizona  I'm tired of this weather.



ARIZONA:worship: lol the rust free state


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> the bowtie bolts through the trim and header right?..... and there's still a gap....was the trim polished maybe alittle tweaked?...


Yup, through both but the trim already doesn't sit flush so when the bowtie is mounted, theres still that gap. It was chromed but not tweaked at all. Trim is 100% straight.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

I think I'm just gonna cut it so it can sit flush against the header (Along the red line in the pic below). The bowtie will cover it anyway. What do you guys think?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Johnny562 said:


> I think I'm just gonna cut it so it can sit flush against the header (Along the red line in the pic below). The bowtie will cover it anyway. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 422585


OUCH! IF IT`S ALL OG PARTS THEN IT SHOULD FIT, REMEBER A CUTTING WHEEL WILL CREATE HEAT, MIGHT DISCOLOR THE CHROME. HOW ABOUT TAKING IT BACK OFF AND TWEAKING IT TO FIT BETTER? JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> OUCH! IF IT`S ALL OG PARTS THEN IT SHOULD FIT, REMEBER A CUTTING WHEEL WILL CREATE HEAT, MIGHT DISCOLOR THE CHROME. HOW ABOUT TAKING IT BACK OFF AND TWEAKING IT TO FIT BETTER? JUST MY 2 CENTS


Just a thought. I wouldn't do it anytime soon. Gonna think about it some more.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> It's coming :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about there, cali, or Arizona  I'm tired of this weather.


send the wagon to me here dezzy, ill take good care of her and she will have a nice house to live in!!!


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Back on the market. Check it out. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/301036-1974-impala-glasshouse-dallas-tx-2.html


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> send the wagon to me here dezzy, ill take good care of her and she will have a nice house to live in!!!


shit, that wagon can be a messican motor home


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

or a vanpool


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

core support and a couple goodies bolted back on


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> core support and a couple goodies bolted back on


it look really good homie you going to put switches or all og:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

OG....stock


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> core support and a couple goodies bolted back on


Looking Good Tom.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> core support and a couple goodies bolted back on


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

King Of Rimz said:


> Looking Good Tom.


thanks Rod... long time no see how's everything...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :thumbsup::h5:


 sup brother


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> core support and a couple goodies bolted back on


looking purdy :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> THAT`S THE ONLY ANSWER I COULD COME UP WITH, THE FRONT HEADER ON A 76 CAPRICE IS SLANTED, AND SO IS THE FRONT EMBLEM., MAYBE ITS CAPRICE PARTS ON AN IMPALA FRONT HEADER? 76 IMPALA HEADER IS FLAT


But where the trim goes on a 76 Caprice its flat and the emblem sits about 1-1 1/2 inches above the trim on the slanted part. Look at Big Marc's at the top of the page for reference.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> core support and a couple goodies bolted back on


beautiful!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> core support and a couple goodies bolted back on



:fool2:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Customer at my job showed up in this today! 75 Impala custom, He put 76 caprice mouldings and chrome rockers on it,caprice hubs and skirts! I liked it.nice cruiser.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> core support and a couple goodies bolted back on


looks brand new!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Psta said:


> View attachment 422909
> 
> Customer at my job showed up in this today! 75 Impala custom, He put 76 caprice mouldings and chrome rockers on it,caprice hubs and skirts! I liked it.nice cruiser.


Sup homie


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Whats good homeboy?! whats been goot with you? Started the install on my moonroof over the weekend!! The glasshouse is comming along!!!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Psta said:


> Whats good homeboy?! whats been goot with you? Started the install on my moonroof over the weekend!! The glasshouse is comming along!!!!


Sounds like it! Ready for some tacos????


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> OG....stock


you gonna lower it at all?




also...tom?i thought your name was phil?!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> you gonna lower it at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I said haha


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

HELL YEAH!!!!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Psta said:


> HELL YEAH!!!!!


 .


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> That's what I said haha


:rofl: too funny


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> you gonna lower it at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao :rofl:... yea real name Tom... Phil is like a middle/nickname


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> send the wagon to me here dezzy, ill take good care of her and she will have a nice house to live in!!!





MR.59 said:


> shit, that wagon can be a messican motor home


:biggrin: where I go she goes. You guys can have weekend visitation tho :thumbsup: as soon as she thaws out I'm going to do an oil change and radiator swap so we can ride until tha Raghouse gets done with her heart transplant. 








As soon as that's done I'm gonna be driving tha rag rain, hail, sleet or snow! <---pics coming soon :biggrin: "Top down in tha winter that's what winners do!"


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> lmao :rofl:... yea real name Tom... Phil is like a middle/nickname


When he's working on tha glasshouse he's Phil, any other time he's Tom :thumbsup: tha garage is like his phone booth :biggrin:! Goes in Tom, comes out Phil. Kablaaaaaamo!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> core support and a couple goodies bolted back on


Fuuuuuck that's clean :wow: thanks for setting tha bar soo low Phil :uh: :rofl: I wanna bite that core support :cheesy:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Man I need one of these hard boot covers. Where's tha best place to get em? Big Marc, where'd u get yours??


my wife has one i think she might sell it


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Man I need one of these hard boot covers. Where's tha best place to get em? Big Marc, where'd u get yours??



That is a GM '71-'76 Parade Boot.I searched high & low until I found one @ the right price.Low $350(needing body work)-$1600 white just like you see there,that's how mine came.Checc Cadillac that's where mine came from average price is $600.Orientalmontecarlo said he has a few & might do trade???Good lucc & use the the force Luke.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

edit my last post...impala bobs has em for 999.

http://www.impalas.com/1971-1975-caprice-convertible-parade-boot/tbc71pb.html


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

sup homies can yall post up pics of the original interior trying to go back to og interior thanks TTT


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

yeaaaabuddy, windshield frame painted and just picked up some new glass for 5 bucks cheaper than quoted! that fortune cookie was right!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

w


heartofthacity said:


> :biggrin: where I go she goes. You guys can have weekend visitation tho :thumbsup: as soon as she thaws out I'm going to do an oil change and radiator swap so we can ride until tha Raghouse gets done with her heart transplant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dezzy come on now, think of it man, the waghouse will be deatailed and all clean and cozy in the warm shop. not being subject to the elements as pictured here, i will display her proudly for you!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

pepes21 said:


> my wife has one i think she might sell it


:naughty: lemme know :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG MARC said:


> That is a GM '71-'76 Parade Boot.I searched high & low until I found one @ the right price.Low $350(needing body work)-$1600 white just like you see there,that's how mine came.Checc Cadillac that's where mine came from average price is $600.Orientalmontecarlo said he has a few & might do trade???Good lucc & use the the force Luke.


:thumbsup: tanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> wdezzy come on now, think of it man, the waghouse will be deatailed and all clean and cozy in the warm shop. not being subject to the elements as pictured here, i will display her proudly for you!!!


:rofl: as tempting as that sounds...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

like red said to debo.... "it will be like both ours... I'll just keep it at my house"


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> like red said to debo.... "it will be like both ours... I'll just keep it at my house"


:yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

and ryan is debo's size....so I'd just hand him your chain too :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> like red said to debo.... "it will be like both ours... I'll just keep it at my house"





harborareaPhil said:


> and ryan is debo's size....so I'd just hand him your chain too :rofl:


"My grandma gave me that chain" :rofl:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl: classic.......


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

"He gonna cry in the car"


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

check this out http://www.cars-on-line.com/57601.html


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

65ss said:


> check this out http://www.cars-on-line.com/57601.html


yea that's Andy's glasshouse


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Stupid photobucket changed their site around and now I can't post my pics aaaaarrrrrrggggg :machinegun:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea that's Andy's glasshouse


What does he want for it?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Psta said:


> HELL YEAH!!!!!


:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> What does he want for it?


prob in the 20k range


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave:


Whats good homie?!
Thanks once again for your help!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Psta said:


> Whats good homie?!
> Thanks once again for your help!!!


 anytime


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> prob in the 20k range


:naughty: hmmm... That'd look special next to tha rag and waghouse :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:facepalm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :facepalm:


DAMMIT!
I THINK I HEARD MY BONES CREEK JUST READING THAT!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=423697&stc=1&d=1326907617
Las Vegas weather homie that what u need lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> :naughty: hmmm... That'd look special next to tha rag and waghouse :biggrin:


actually it would look better in my garage ........but da fuck if I'd spend that much...well mostly since I ain't got that much to fuck around with(or my 76' would be close to being done lol)


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


>


:yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> actually it would look better in my garage ........but da fuck if I'd spend that much...well mostly since I ain't got that much to fuck around with(or my 76' would be close to being done lol)


IT HIT 21K AND RESERVE WASNT MET THE FIRST TIME:run:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> IT HIT 21K AND RESERVE WASNT MET THE FIRST TIME:run:


IT MIGHT BE WORTH 23/25K,,,,,,,,
NOT EVEN A 1000 MILES, WHERE YOU GONNA FIND ANOTHER ONE?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> :facepalm:


try working out in this crap all night from 11pm to 9am this morning...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> IT MIGHT BE WORTH 23/25K,,,,,,,,
> NOT EVEN A 1000 MILES, WHERE YOU GONNA FIND ANOTHER ONE?


 ONLY AT ANDYS!!!:worship:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64° FHi: 63°  | Lo: 43° 

Lots of sunshine. High 63F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph.
Weather for Huntington Beach, CA
Thu

Hi: 64° 
Lo: 46° 

Fri

Hi: 62° 
Lo: 51° 

Sat

Hi: 60° 
Lo: 51° 

Sun

Hi: 61° 
Lo: 45° 

Mon

Hi: 62° 
Lo: 44° 

Tue
I GUESS I SHOULDN`T COMPLAIN


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> ONLY AT ANDYS!!!:worship:


How does he do it :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dressed2Impress said:


> try working out in this crap all night from 11pm to 9am this morning...


Fuuuuuuck dat! I'm hibernating this week :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=423697&stc=1&d=1326907617
> Las Vegas weather homie that what u need lol





MR.59 said:


> 64° FHi: 63°  | Lo: 43°
> 
> Lots of sunshine. High 63F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph.
> Weather for Huntington Beach, CA
> ...


Damn u guys :run:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> How does he do it :wow:


HE`S JUST KNOWN FOR NICE OG CARS, 
SO GUYS EXPECT THAT FROM HIM


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> 64° FHi: 63°  | Lo: 43°
> 
> Lots of sunshine. High 63F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph.
> Weather for Huntington Beach, CA
> ...


 NO, NO YOU SHOULDNT!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> How does he do it :wow:


 HES BEEN AT IT FOR A LOOOOONG TIME. HE HAS MORE CARS WITH HARDLY ANY MILES ON THEM THAN ANYONE I HAVE EVER MET. ALL OG, ALL DOCUMENTED!!! ANDYS THE MAN IF YOU WANT A TRUE OG CAR. ESPECIALLY 58'S AND 59'S!!!!! HAS THE NICEST GLASSHOUSES I HAVE EVER SEEN AS WELL!!!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

65ss said:


> check this out http://www.cars-on-line.com/57601.html


Buy it roll it into the shop bust out the hole saw and welder and a fresh set of tru's and 5,20's and I'm done. :fool2:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> like red said to debo.... "it will be like both ours... I'll just keep it at my house"


:roflmao:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> :facepalm:


Man id trade any day of that for what i got.. -32 to -38 C...(thats like -25 to 30 F) and at -40 C and F are the same damn thing.. 
Supposed to warm up a bit by end of week though. lol. to -20.

and i dont even want to comment on the other guys. loll..
ok fine.. lucky fuckers. lol.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

socapots said:


> Man id trade any day of that for what i got.. -32 to -38 C...(thats like -25 to 30 F) and at -40 C and F are the same damn thing..
> Supposed to warm up a bit by end of week though. lol. to -20.
> 
> and i dont even want to comment on the other guys. loll..
> ok fine.. lucky fuckers. lol.


yea but our summers are like 120 in the shade


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> yea but our summers are like 120 in the shade


Yea that why u need a rag top and a 12 pack off beer in a cooler lolol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Man I need one of these hard boot covers. Where's tha best place to get em? Big Marc, where'd u get yours??


ebay sells them.:thumbsup: there meant for parades where the chick sits with the flowers.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

jaimef702 said:


> Yea that why u need a rag top and a 12 pack off beer in a cooler lolol


wish I could find a ragtop
but I do have a set of t-tops just waiting to be installed


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> wish I could find a ragtop
> but I do have a set of t-tops just waiting to be installed


I got lucky and got a 65 impala rag but that for the morning and my glasshouse for the night with the switches lol as soon as I gone done with it. Under construction


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> ebay sells them.:thumbsup: there meant for parades where the chick sits with the flowers.


Ima put a chic on mine too :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fuck that... no bitches gonna sit and scratch my shit!

hate seeing them laying across the hood and shit....


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuck that... no bitches gonna sit and scratch my shit!
> 
> hate seeing them laying across the hood and shit....


your lrm covers gonna have a chick posing in a full on paper suit like in ET haha


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

naw she'll be standing 12 inches away from it at all times...while I'm yelling "don't touch the car bitch!"

"now smile!"


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuck that... no bitches gonna sit and scratch my shit!
> 
> hate seeing them laying across the hood and shit....


Agreed. There is one pic I saw of sun goddess and the chick had her shoe on the quarter panel :angry:

I know it's not my car and I would hope the shoe was clean but it still makes me sick.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


> yea but our summers are like 120 in the shade


damn.. Thats hot. lol. we dont get that warm. Maybe mid 35ish C wich is like 95ish F. Every now and then it'll bump up to high 30s. but not very oftenn.. 
Then again.. 120 is a nice time to sit in an AC house.. or car. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuck that... no bitches gonna sit and scratch my shit!
> 
> hate seeing them laying across the hood and shit....


What if she was nekked??


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

socapots said:


> What if she was nekked??


:yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> What if she was nekked??


she could be holding a beer, burger and blunt.....not gonna touch my ride....

she can lean on deez' nuts no problem


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> she could be holding a beer, burger and blunt.....not gonna touch my ride....
> 
> she can lean on deez' nuts no problem


:rofl::rofl: all that hard work so a bitch could sit on my shit fuck that not even my wife could touch my shit.:no:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

one of the few and sometimes ONLY topic i look at on LIL!!!
you guys keep me motivated! Mines is getting there! Started the moon roof install on Sat! got a few things still at the interior shop! About to buy my paint in a week or 2<thanks to the homie Heart of the city i got pieces i was missing or to worn out on mines to use!!
Still have some ways to go but im making sacrafices and plan to be rolling this summer and at the 2012 Glasshouse picnic!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> naw she'll be standing 12 inches away from it at all times...while I'm yelling "don't touch the car bitch!"
> 
> "now smile!"


:biggrin: you's a fool Phil



Psta said:


> one of the few and sometimes ONLY topic i look at on LIL!!!
> you guys keep me motivated! Mines is getting there! Started the moon roof install on Sat! got a few things still at the interior shop! About to buy my paint in a week or 2<thanks to the homie Heart of the city i got pieces i was missing or to worn out on mines to use!!
> Still have some ways to go but im making sacrafices and plan to be rolling this summer and at the 2012 Glasshouse picnic!!!


:thumbsup: I'll see u there too!! I'm saving my pennies right now :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Psta said:


> one of the few and sometimes ONLY topic i look at on LIL!!!
> you guys keep me motivated! Mines is getting there! Started the moon roof install on Sat! got a few things still at the interior shop! About to buy my paint in a week or 2<thanks to the homie Heart of the city i got pieces i was missing or to worn out on mines to use!!
> Still have some ways to go but im making sacrafices and plan to be rolling this summer and at the 2012 Glasshouse picnic!!!


Maybe I'll still be in Cali to make it 2years in a row


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Psta said:


> one of the few and sometimes ONLY topic i look at on LIL!!!
> you guys keep me motivated! Mines is getting there! Started the moon roof install on Sat! got a few things still at the interior shop! About to buy my paint in a week or 2<thanks to the homie Heart of the city i got pieces i was missing or to worn out on mines to use!!
> Still have some ways to go but im making sacrafices and plan to be rolling this summer and at the 2012 Glasshouse picnic!!!



pics pics pics


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> pics pics pics


X206


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

Dam have been on for a bit wats wit the weather pics? lol hea is my weather forecast 








One of those lucky I live Hawaii


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

watsup deezy! I'm looking for those convertible parade boots too! cheapest I found was a place in Florida. they sell um for $600 wit all da hardware. Good thing for u is shipping ain't that much but for me u know da deal...REAL EXPENSIVE for shipping! Lol by the way I'm still looking for some floors for my vert n dat goes for everybody if u gots or know anybody hook a brada up!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DAKI said:


> Dam have been on for a bit wats wit the weather pics? lol hea is my weather forecast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:run:Are u serious!!??!! I'm freezing my balls off and your drinking freakin margaritas!!! :facepalm: hey I could've swore your s/n was Abu Daki??


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

DAKI said:


> Dam have been on for a bit wats wit the weather pics? lol hea is my weather forecast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: that's where I've been for the past 4 weeks. Got 1 week left before I head back to the mainland


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam a Hawaiian business vacation....


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam a Hawaiian business vacation....


:yes: horrible isn't it?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

NINJA said:


> :yes: horrible isn't it?


so what kind of work you do bro?...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> naw she'll be standing 12 inches away from it at all times...while I'm yelling "don't touch the car bitch!"
> 
> "now smile!"


:roflmao:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

JustCruisin said:


>


Dam didnt u just paint that


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

....***********.....


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> so what kind of work you do bro?...


What I normally do is network cable installation. Basically we go into businesses and cable their offices/building for phone, computer connections, fiber optics, cctv, etc. 

What I've been working on since August, we had a company contract us out to install (in Lyman's terms) basically a gps system in Kaiser Hospitals for their mobile equipment(beds, gurneys, wheelchairs, I.V. Pumps, anything mobile they deem necessary to track down in a hurry). It's a local system that works within the hospital. Once the system is complete, the employees can look up any item that we attached a "tag" to on a website, and it will tell them exactly where that item is within the hospital. 

It's been a pretty sweet gig. I've been in Nor Cal since August and flew to Hawaii the day after Christmas and been here since. I'll be here for another week before I fly home for a week. Then it's back to Cali. While in Cali, they fly me home for a long weekend every couple weeks. I even got them to pay for my flight to Vegas for the Super Show instead of flying me home. We have a few more sites to do in Nor Cal then we're heading down to So Cal


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


>


Damn!! Ours is finally melting but now they talking about flooding and all this shit froze over so it's really ugly outside. I haven't driven since Tuesday :uh:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

NINJA said:


> What I normally do is network cable installation. Basically we go into businesses and cable their offices/building for phone, computer connections, fiber optics, cctv, etc.
> 
> What I've been working on since August, we had a company contract us out to install (in Lyman's terms) basically a gps system in Kaiser Hospitals for their mobile equipment(beds, gurneys, wheelchairs, I.V. Pumps, anything mobile they deem necessary to track down in a hurry). It's a local system that works within the hospital. Once the system is complete, the employees can look up any item that we attached a "tag" to on a website, and it will tell them exactly where that item is within the hospital.
> 
> It's been a pretty sweet gig. I've been in Nor Cal since August and flew to Hawaii the day after Christmas and been here since. I'll be here for another week before I fly home for a week. Then it's back to Cali. While in Cali, they fly me home for a long weekend every couple weeks. I even got them to pay for my flight to Vegas for the Super Show instead of flying me home. We have a few more sites to do in Nor Cal then we're heading down to So Cal


Thats petty cool shit man. My Work trips take me into the cold white north. Sucks.. But its a job. lol.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

socapots said:


> Thats petty cool shit man. My Work trips take me into the cold white north. Sucks.. But its a job. lol.


Thanx bro! Yea these days you do whatcha got to just to pay the bills, even if it means go to Hawaii for 5 weeks


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> ....***********.....


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

finally i got me a g-houseo


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

original owner car


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

sventrechevyboi said:


> finally i got me a g-houseo


im jelouse


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sventrechevyboi said:


> finally i got me a g-houseo


:thumbsup: looks solid too. Niiiiice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

love them super swamper tires


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup: looks solid too. Niiiiice


:yes:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

NINJA said:


> Thanx bro! Yea these days you do whatcha got to just to pay the bills, even if it means go to Hawaii for 5 weeks


no doubt.. now pass me some more info on the job so i can start my own buissness doing it and retire early. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sventrechevyboi said:


> finally i got me a g-houseo


cool shit man.. Keep us posted on the pogress.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> love them super swamper tires


lol..
Mine was like that at the begining too. lol.

like so..


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> love them super swamper tires


:rofl: :facepalm: They look like the wheels used for basket wires.


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> :run:Are u serious!!??!! I'm freezing my balls off and your drinking freakin margaritas!!! :facepalm: hey I could've swore your s/n was Abu Daki??


Yea it was, I changed it jus cuz it's easier for peeps to know who I am.especially wen I was buying a bunch of stuff from black magic.  lol


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

A few nites ago I took away my 75 rag virginity! I felt kinda guilty but now dont feel guilty cuz dis is my end result n she ride like a dream slammed or locked up. :biggrim: 








































More pics to come jus was dark already!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

got my tank prepped... ready for primer monday


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

sventrechevyboi said:


> finally i got me a g-houseo


Is that the one from CL in Mimms?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

socapots said:


> no doubt.. now pass me some more info on the job so i can start my own buissness doing it and retire early. lol.


:roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> got my tank prepped... ready for primer monday


HELL YES BROTHER!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

DAKI said:


> A few nites ago I took away my 75 rag virginity! I felt kinda guilty but now dont feel guilty cuz dis is my end result n she ride like a dream slammed or locked up. :biggrim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> got my tank prepped... ready for primer monday


nice to see you moving along.:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DAKI said:


> A few nites ago I took away my 75 rag virginity! I felt kinda guilty but now dont feel guilty cuz dis is my end result n she ride like a dream slammed or locked up. :biggrim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeeaaaaa boooooy!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sventrechevyboi said:


> finally i got me a g-houseo


WAS THIS FROM EBAY?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> WAS THIS FROM EBAY?


You eBay hawk :rofl:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

How much on the fenders shipped to 40214


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Gorilla Bob said:


> How much on the fenders shipped to 40214


Pm sent


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I think heartofthacity has a few>nothing much to show but i got no issue with him posting a few! when i really start making progress i will be sharing for sure!!!!


----------



## NoAkUp (Oct 26, 2011)

DAKI said:


> A few nites ago I took away my 75 rag virginity! I felt kinda guilty but now dont feel guilty cuz dis is my end result n she ride like a dream slammed or locked up. :biggrim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ddddaaammmmm....dat shit is tight...look good..is dat your keys in your trunk..lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody else got a build sheet? This is one from tha '74 Caprice parts car I bought for mine a couple years ago.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

DAKI said:


> A few nites ago I took away my 75 rag virginity! I felt kinda guilty but now dont feel guilty cuz dis is my end result n she ride like a dream slammed or locked up. :biggrim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Psta said:


> I think heartofthacity has a few>nothing much to show but i got no issue with him posting a few! when i really start making progress i will be sharing for sure!!!!


U know i got those sneaky update pics :naughty:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

my contribution


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 426381


Yummy


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

got some color sprayed finally...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> got some color sprayed finally...


What color is that? :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks bro, its call LIGHT BLUE METALLIC.

looks kinda teal in that shot, but i think its just the green paper i used to tape off the dash playing tricks.

I cant wait to see the jambs.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Anybody else got a build sheet? This is one from tha '74 Caprice parts car I bought for mine a couple years ago.


 HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 92627?



MintySeven said:


> View attachment 426381


I SEE UR ENGINE PIC ............

AND RAISE U AN ASS PIC......


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't wait til summer :biggrin: I'm be cheesing like these guys


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 92627?


U really want it?


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

ANTDOGG said:


>


Yeah.. I like that! Shows off the back Glass real well..:nicoderm:

mmm-hmm.. that stance..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

T TOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Front fenders for '75-76 Caprice and '76 Impala. Clean with light surface rust. 5 minutes with a sander or blaster and they're rust free! Og paint and super straight. [email protected] me quick if you need em :thumbsup:




send price if still gottem??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sprayed alittle something today too


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

Gots some more pics! Cruzin around n chilling @ ala moana beach park out in da HI state!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

DAKI said:


> Gots some more pics! Cruzin around n chilling @ ala moana beach park out in da HI state!


Lookin good homie! Have you seen that guy cruising that stock maroon raghouse around Waikiki? I've seen him twice now and that ride looks CLEAN!!!!! Quiet too!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> sprayed alittle something today too


Lookin good "Phil"


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> send price if still gottem??


Text sent :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> sprayed alittle something today too


nice, the detail in your build is amazing


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

is the front filler piece, below the grill, the same for 76 caprice as it is for a 76 impala?


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Dam i remember cruising around ala moana back in the early 80s kicking it with LOWRIDERS PRIDE with Bear and ed and nightowl wow those were some crazy days


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

a visit from john.... hows it going brother?.... any fresh pics of your glasshouse


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> nice, the detail in your build is amazing


thanks bro...


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Shaved off bumper guards , added hid headlights and made new parking lamps.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes my brothers i come in from time to time just to check in im going to post a pic i found from 1980 of my first glasshouse 1974 impala man what a memory shit i miss those days


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

NINJA said:


> Lookin good homie! Have you seen that guy cruising that stock maroon raghouse around Waikiki? I've seen him twice now and that ride looks CLEAN!!!!! Quiet too!


oh no i nva see dat ride yet ill be on the look out for that ride.:nicoderm: i know theres another raghouse in mililani n was for sale for some big bread dont know wat happened to it though.


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

slabrider93 said:


>


DAAAAMMMM! sick house! all u need is dem skirts! love seeing these slamed to da earth!:worship:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks bro thats next after my new top this week.:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

slabrider93 said:


>


 damn this is just saweeeeeeeeeeeet uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

DAKI said:


> oh no i nva see dat ride yet ill be on the look out for that ride.:nicoderm: i know theres another raghouse in mililani n was for sale for some big bread dont know wat happened to it though.


I saw him cruisin down Kuhio about 2-3 weeks ago, then again this past weekend going down Kalakaua Just before the Zoo


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

slabrider93 said:


>


My oh my! I might have to clip my Raghouse :biggrin: yo post a link for those headlights


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> T TOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol. still love the look. lol.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

slabrider93 said:


>


Nice.ride homie


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> sprayed alittle something today too


:naughty:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

*


















Starting to take inventory of my chrome...



















Getting a little work done in the sun...



















Molded the hood front and back from my homeboy Ray from ESTILO....

Will keep my GH Brothers posted...TTT GlassHouse FAM*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

after looking again at your pics...that center filler KICKS ASS!!! I like the chrome/engraved that should look killer  


much props brother good work


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

im digging the little mods


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

finaly puttin in time on my ghouse :yes:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

slabrider93 said:


>


What color is that? Looks orange to me......looks fuckin good!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> after looking again at your pics...that center filler KICKS ASS!!! I like the chrome/engraved that should look killer
> 
> 
> much props brother good work


X2 on the chrome/engraving :thumbsup:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

got a question does anybody know i u can put a 76caprice clip on a 74caprice but just putting the hood and header panel and bumper and keep the 74 fenders or do i got to change the whole front end any info would help thanks


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BackyardAZ said:


> got a question does anybody know i u can put a 76caprice clip on a 74caprice but just putting the hood and header panel and bumper and keep the 74 fenders or do i got to change the whole front end any info would help thanks


good question i only heard 75 and 76's can interchange i would like to know also:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

from doors forward...including core support for swap


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

75' caprice can just change the header with alittle mod (trim) to the core support...


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

damm


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

BackyardAZ said:


> damm


just start collecting parts.man. piece by piece.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heres a question for you guys im wanting a 76 caprice clip for my 76impala but im having second thoughts because it would take away from it being an impala .. what do you guys think stick with round headlights or do square?:dunno:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> heres a question for you guys i. wanting a 76 caprice clip for my 76impala but im having second thoughts because it would take away from it being an impala .. what do you guys think stick with round headlights or do square?:dunno:


im swapping but shaving the header emblem...plus i like impala tail lights better. what are your plans for it? all custom or stock? do it recessed and phantom it like...i wanna say born in east la?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> im swapping but shaving the header emblem...plus i like impala tail lights better. what are your plans for it? all custom or stock? do it recessed and phantom it like...i wanna say born in east la?


custom and ya i heard u gota shave the caprice dimples ..


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

its all about what you like man. it took me a year to piece my clip together but i know id be disappointed if i didnt do it. sometimes price or availability can be intimidating, but id rather wait and be happy.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

im in need of sport mirrors and pitman arm. any help?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

where's dezzy?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> where's dezzy?


You never ask for me:tears:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> custom and ya i heard u gota shave the caprice dimples ..


Definitely a good look to shave that header emblem :thumbsup: I'm still not sure if i wanna clip my Raghouse but looking at big Marc's, SlabRider93's, and others who have done it is starting to make me lean toward doing it :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> just start collecting parts.man. piece by piece.





chevycaprice89 said:


> heres a question for you guys im wanting a 76 caprice clip for my 76impala but im having second thoughts because it would take away from it being an impala .. what do you guys think stick with round headlights or do square?:dunno:





LostInSanPedro said:


> its all about what you like man. it took me a year to piece my clip together but i know id be disappointed if i didnt do it. sometimes price or availability can be intimidating, but id rather wait and be happy.





harborareaPhil said:


> where's dezzy?


:wave: my phones been acting weird today and not letting me reply, but if someone is looking for a jump start on their '76 Caprice swap I do have a clean ass front bumper, upper grille, header panel, emblems, fenders, front bumper fillers, and one fender extension :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

DO-IT-DO-IT-DO-IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

chevycaprice89 said:


> heres a question for you guys im wanting a 76 caprice clip for my 76impala but im having second thoughts because it would take away from it being an impala .. what do you guys think stick with round headlights or do square?:dunno:


I had the same thought when I first got my 75.. I LOVE my Impala front end!









Like someone said, I guess it's what all you wanna do to yer ride, style-wise...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> You never ask for me:tears:


if you'd stop hiding in the shadows and post more often...

post some pics of your rag(s)


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> its all about what you like man. it took me a year to piece my clip together but i know id be disappointed if i didnt do it. sometimes price or availability can be intimidating, but id rather wait and be happy.


a year?
i grabed a couple out at long beach swapmeet from TONY
i can`t imagine trying to peice one togther


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> I had the same thought when I first got my 75.. I LOVE my Impala front end!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to your passenger fender


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> a year?
> i grabed a couple out at long beach swapmeet from TONY
> i can`t imagine trying to peice one togther


well i got the headlight assemblies then a few months later the header...as the wallet allowed for.
wish i had the money to grab a few, thats a good investment


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> well i got the headlight assemblies then a few months later the header...as the wallet allowed for.
> wish i had the money to grab a few, thats a good investment


Thrill is in tha hunt


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

nothing like getting that package in the mail...or.going to the junkyard and finding something actually worth picking at


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> What happened to your passenger fender


Not a clue.. that's the fender that had been repainted sometime in it's life, and when I stripped it to bare metal found some filler towards the front.. haven't painted it yet


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> nothing like getting that package in the mail...or.going to the junkyard and finding something actually worth picking at


Nothing like wrapping or boxing up those weird shaped parts :uh: :rofl: everybody at tha 2 post offices and FedEx know me by name now lol! They see me and ask "what part is that this time!" tha Lil old lady at FedEx is waiting for me to wheel an engine up in there next :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Nothing like wrapping or boxing up those weird shaped parts :uh: :rofl: everybody at tha 2 post offices and FedEx know me by name now lol! They see me and ask "what part is that this time!" tha Lil old lady at FedEx is waiting for me to wheel an engine up in there next :biggrin:


haha i feel you, im getting used to having various 6 foot boxes leaning up against my bedroom walls.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> well i got the headlight assemblies then a few months later the header...as the wallet allowed for.
> wish i had the money to grab a few, thats a good investment


i understand about the walet thing, i just meant, you just never see parts for sale to complete one


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

oh yea tell me about it. its all luck to find your part and be ready to buy asap when you do.


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

Anybody got 76caprice front end parts pm me with what u got thanks


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

floor pans !!!!!! anyone have a clue who has floor pans :tears:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

right here got a full floor pan


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> oh yea tell me about it. its all luck to find your part and be ready to buy asap when you do.


i got all the parts i need , and extras


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

NINJA said:


> Lookin good homie! Have you seen that guy cruising that stock maroon raghouse around Waikiki? I've seen him twice now and that ride looks CLEAN!!!!! Quiet too!


that's my homie Ralph's 73 drop... its for sale... hit me up and i'll get you the info


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Wasn't someone on here trying to put a 76 front clip on a 73 convertible at one time maybe a few years ago on here


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Wasn't someone on here trying to put a 76 front clip on a 73 convertible at one time maybe a few years ago on here


:barf: whyyyy


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> i got all the parts i need , and extras


Hoarder :yes:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Hoarder :yes:


g/house jeti stash
we all have one!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> g/house jeti stash
> we all have one!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> :barf: whyyyy


lmao... there used to be a 79' monte with luxury sport from the doors forward... seriously silly


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> right here got a full floor pan


Did U wanna sell partial of um or da whole pan? Any pics?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> g/house jeti stash
> we all have one!


 OR 2


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> You never ask for me:tears:


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> Wasn't someone on here trying to put a 76 front clip on a 73 convertible at one time maybe a few years ago on here


i almost picked up a 73 rag with 76 clip...really dropped the ball on that one...3500 for a running rag....oh well.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


:rofl: u stupid


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

chevycaprice89 said:


> heres a question for you guys im wanting a 76 caprice clip for my 76impala but im having second thoughts because it would take away from it being an impala .. what do you guys think stick with round headlights or do square?:dunno:


personally im a fan of the round lights. Im keeping them on mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

What u guys think I had to take off the rear end to polish it it looks dirty it been sitting for over 5 years 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=428909&stc=1&d=1327725969


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

jaimef702 said:


> What u guys think I had to take off the rear end to polish it it looks dirty it been sitting for over 5 years
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=428909&stc=1&d=1327725969


looks terrible, you should sell it....


haha jk looks good as new. how.much that run you?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

LostInSanPedro said:


> looks terrible, you should sell it....
> 
> 
> haha jk looks good as new. how.much that run you?


Man I don't remember but out here in Vegas chromeing cost a lot


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

shit is chroming cheap anywhere?....eventually will do my bumpers


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

email this posting to a friend los angeles craigslist > central LA > for sale / wanted > cars & trucks - by owner
please flag with care: [?]

 miscategorized
 prohibited
 spam/overpost
 best of craigslist


_Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally!_ Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
[h=2]1976 caprice classic, Impala lowrider - $12000 (blythe, ca)[/h][HR][/HR]Date: 2012-01-25, 3:55PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [SUP][Errors when replying to ads?][/SUP][HR][/HR]
1976 caprice lowrider, clean set up two chrome pumps six batteries four switches, chrome suspension, clean interior award winning car. For sale $12,000 obo or trade for 63-65 impala of equal value or a harley 2004 or newer. Willing to talk about other trades as well, what do you got to offer send me a text with pics. (760)567-9040 AL


 Location: blythe, ca
it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
 OK to contact me about appearing in CL documentary series



































PostingID: 2818218502

[HR][/HR]

Copyright © 2012 craigslist, inc.
terms of use
privacy policy
feedback forum


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> shit is chroming cheap anywhere?....eventually will do my bumpers


Shit let me know where u go because out here there only two spot the other places close and they want in atm ad a leg I just got my two emblems chrome out and they where only two and they charge me 150 that a lot homie I thinki


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

i plan on going to tj and crossing my.fingers.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

donkey show and chrome a winning combination


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> shit is chroming cheap anywhere?....eventually will do my bumpers


Just be glad you are not up here. My bumpers for my Malibu where about a 1000 bucks before taxes and there where straight with two small dings. And that was the cheaper place :around:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *harborareaPhil*  
shit is chroming cheap anywhere?....eventually will do my bumpers


BIG RED said:


> Just be glad you are not up here. My bumpers for my Malibu where about a 1000 bucks before taxes and there where straight with two small dings. And that was the cheaper place :around:


 that what im saying there chargeing alot now in days


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam.........


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

74 IMPALA


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

sventrechevyboi said:


> finally i got me a g-houseo


Looks like mine when I picked it up at the harbour in Germany.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> <img src="http://i39.tinypic.com/67tloz.jpg" border="0" alt=""><br>
> <br>
> <br>
> <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/cool.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cool" smilieid="6" class="inlineimg">


niceee! anybody know what pitman arm i can swap with?


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

i have a 1974-1975 impala header panel for sale no dents only minor surface rust $150 obo


----------



## hittheswitch808 (Oct 15, 2004)

DAKI said:


> Gots some more pics! Cruzin around n chilling @ ala moana beach park out in da HI state!




DAMNNN KID!!!!!! SICK ASS RIDE!!! 
But did u see that bad ass cutty in front of it!!!!! Mmmmeeeeeaaaan!!! Lol verts sick tho!!!! Where's the pics of the setup??!


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

anyone know where i could get the molding for the quater window in this style???


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

sventrechevyboi said:


> anyone know where i could get the molding for the quater window in this style???


pm rod stewart


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

custom made....ask someone from imperials and they could direct towards the maker


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a custom made twisted grill for a 75,76 caprice and will also fit a 76 impala it came off a Old school lowrider from the 70s anyone interested pm me


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

SAUL said:


> I have a custom made twisted grill for a 75,76 caprice and will also fit a 76 impala it came off a Old school lowrider from the 70s anyone interested pm me


Pics of said cool shit, kind Sir???


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuck that... no bitches gonna sit and scratch my shit!
> 
> hate seeing them laying across the hood and shit....


not even like this?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

in the bed.... oh yeaaaah....on my car...bitch gonna get smacked in the ass


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

hittheswitch808 said:


> DAMNNN KID!!!!!! SICK ASS RIDE!!!
> But did u see that bad ass cutty in front of it!!!!! Mmmmeeeeeaaaan!!! Lol verts sick tho!!!! Where's the pics of the setup??!


Lol ah dat cutty is not bad! Lol...jj... Heres da setup


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> not even like this?
> View attachment 429283


Daaaayuuum!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> custom made....ask someone from imperials and they could direct towards the maker


$$$$$ too. I looked into those when the pics of the 2 cars first popped up here in the fest and they were wanting $500 for them raw or $800 chromed :facepalm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl: u stupid


 SUP HOMIE ANY DEALS ON A 74


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP HOMIE ANY DEALS ON A 74


Wutchu need? I'm yo puuuuusha :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP HOMIE ANY DEALS ON A 74


 ck out ebay item # 140689866578


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

I need a convertible rack .. anyone ?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

maybe we could get a group discount?

haha they looked HOT in that last flick.


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

Went to work in a raghouse :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

weto said:


> Went to work in a raghouse :thumbsup:


I'm digging tha accents


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

weto said:


> Went to work in a raghouse :thumbsup:



Any pics of top up. Is yurs lifted or all stock? I kinda dig 76 clip but still a fan of round lights.lol I dig those orange accents on da bumper too.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

havent used them but some good hard to find parts

http://www.thepartsplaceinc.com/ocatalog/part.asp?VID=9&CatID=6&YearList=1975


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Vayzfinest said:


> havent used them but some good hard to find parts
> 
> http://www.thepartsplaceinc.com/ocatalog/part.asp?VID=9&CatID=6&YearList=1975


Only have one bad thong to say about this place and that is I feel they misrepresented the bumper fillers they have. Said they where plastic fillers and I almost cheesed my pants to see that for my Malibu. Ordered them and they where then shitty fiberglass ones you guys have to deal with. Other them that all there parts where good quality.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Wutchu need? I'm yo puuuuusha :biggrin:


MIGHT SELL THE CADDY SOON ALL BE CALLING:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> ck out ebay item # 140689866578


 THANK BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

slabrider93 said:


> I need a convertible rack .. anyone ?


you the guy that bought that 79 Cab from up in Manitoba Canada? Hows that build coming?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG RED said:


> Only have one bad thong to say about this place and that is I feel they misrepresented the bumper fillers they have. Said they where plastic fillers and I almost cheesed my pants to see that for my Malibu. Ordered them and they where then shitty fiberglass ones you guys have to deal with. Other them that all there parts where good quality.


What year is your malibu and do u need any parts for it? My boy is parting out one, i think its a 75 landau. Pm me.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> MIGHT SELL THE CADDY SOON ALL BE CALLING:thumbsup:


Do it do it do it!!!



socapots said:


> you the guy that bought that 79 Cab from up in Manitoba Canada? Hows that build coming?


Would a Raghouse rack work on a cabriolet?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY.CC....GHOUSE


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> MIGHT SELL THE CADDY SOON ALL BE CALLING:thumbsup:


hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Would a Raghouse rack work on a cabriolet?


Pretty sure he wants it for a 75 raghouse


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

IF ANYBODY NEEDS HARD TO FINE PARTS OR NEEDS ANY USED PARTS WE HAVE IT OR CAN GET IT FOR U 
FROM 1971-1976 CALL ME AT PRESTIGE AUTO WORK N OFF THA FRAME CUSTOM PAINT N BODY SHOP AT 786-380-6468 -305-200-1006


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

viejitos miami said:


> IF ANYBODY NEEDS HARD TO FINE PARTS OR NEEDS ANY USED PARTS WE HAVE IT OR CAN GET IT FOR U
> FROM 1971-1976 CALL ME AT PRESTIGE AUTO WORK N OFF THA FRAME CUSTOM PAINT N BODY SHOP AT 786-380-6468 -305-200-1006
> View attachment 429976
> View attachment 429977
> View attachment 429978


You're gonna get roasted for this post :rofl:

1.) rims are at least 10" too big for this fest
2.) not a single Glasshouse or Raghouse was pictured


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

socapots said:


> you the guy that bought that 79 Cab from up in Manitoba Canada? Hows that build coming?


Yea . Thats me . I just posted a pic in the lecab topic a few days ago.
Its going slow but coming out real nice. Thats why I bought the rag house. So I could get back on the streets till itz done.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Would a Raghouse rack work on a cabriolet?[/QUOTE]

No its for my rag house.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

slabrider93 said:


> Yea . Thats me . I just posted a pic in the lecab topic a few days ago.
> Its going slow but coming out real nice. Thats why I bought the rag house. So I could get back on the streets till itz done.


cool shit man. I remember few guys around here said they looked at it but the seller was asking to much at the time. 
actually just opened that topic in another tab too, lol. then read this quote. lol.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> MIGHT SELL THE CADDY SOON ALL BE CALLING:thumbsup:


You'll have no problem selling the caddy


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

inkera said:


> You'll have no problem selling the caddy


hurry up and put the FOR SALE sign on it....that was a bad trade to begin with


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

weto said:


> :thumbsup:


:nicoderm:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

yetti said:


> 74 IMPALA


Lookin damn good...:yes:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

You think is what chicks feel like when they get diamonds?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

NINJA said:


> You think is what chicks feel like when they get diamonds?


chrome bill before the phone bill


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^^^ :wow:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> chrome bill before the phone bill


.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any1 know whos car from the INLAND EMPIRE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

NINJA said:


> You think is what chicks feel like when they get diamonds?


DIAMONDS AINT SHIT COMPARED TO THAT!!:h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


>


is that Rich's ride? was....:nosad:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> DIAMONDS AINT SHIT COMPARED TO THAT!!:h5:


Thanx!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> any1 know whos car from the INLAND EMPIRE


love the guts on this one


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

and the patterned top :rofl:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

hes going for that bare metal japan look haha.

that a cadillac light on the pillar?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody have '75 Impala fender side markers? Good to excellent condition? Mine are all faded. Wanted to buy some lens spray but could only find red and not amber colored. Anybody recommend anything to recondition?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Johnny562 said:


> Anybody have '75 Impala fender side markers? Good to excellent condition? Mine are all faded. Wanted to buy some lens spray but could only find red and not amber colored. Anybody recommend anything to recondition?
> 
> View attachment 431074


they the same as 76 impala?

i might have some if they are.

PM me


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> they the same as 76 impala?
> 
> i might have some if they are.
> 
> PM me


Not 100% sure if they are the same but I can tell you that '76 side markers sit lower near the bumper. On a '75, they sit higher. Looking at pics, the '76 markers look a little more square than the '75, which look a little more rectangular narrow. Might be because of the way they're mounted (vertical vs. horizontal).

Hopefully someone else can answer your question.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

oh yeah, in pics they look way different.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

i just picked up some SEM bumper stripper and it says not to use on zenoy, p.c. ABS, PVC, FIBERGLASS, or SMC. does anyone know if stock fillers, skirts, and headlight assemblies are any of these?

whatre you guys using to get layers of paint off your skirts?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

looks like ima do my caprice frnt end conversion after all took the front of this sucka!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> looks like ima do my caprice frnt end conversion after all took the front of this sucka!
> View attachment 431206


just did mine today! if you want ill shoot you some pics of how i cut tge core support


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> any1 know whos car from the INLAND EMPIRE


Does this car have one of those Cadillac lights on the outside pillar between tha windows? :scrutinize: we're those factory? Tell him I have that windshield trim :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> they the same as 76 impala?
> 
> i might have some if they are.
> 
> PM me


Hell no they ain't :thumbsup:



LostInSanPedro said:


> i just picked up some SEM bumper stripper and it says not to use on zenoy, p.c. ABS, PVC, FIBERGLASS, or SMC. does anyone know if stock fillers, skirts, and headlight assemblies are any of these?
> 
> whatre you guys using to get layers of paint off your skirts?


Fillers are abs plastic last time I checked, skirts are fiberglass, and I'm pretty sure tha headlight assembly is some sort of fiberglass or plastic.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> hes going for that bare metal japan look haha.
> 
> that a cadillac light on the pillar?


That bare metal looking '59 is craaaaaazy :wow:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Hell no they ain't :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Fillers are abs plastic last time I checked, skirts are fiberglass, and I'm pretty sure tha headlight assembly is some sort of fiberglass or plastic.



god dammit...ok new plan.
howre you guys stripping plastics?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> That bare metal looking '59 is craaaaaazy :wow:


i like it, would be ill with a super multicolored patterned top to contrast.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

]







[/


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> just did mine today! if you want ill shoot you some pics of how i cut tge core support


did you have to cut the your original one? kus i took the core support of the 76caprice or does my 76 impala one fit the same?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

oh if you got the core, just swap it. no cutting.necessary.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> oh if you got the core, just swap it. no cutting.necessary.


sweet i cant wait to switch it out:biggrin:hno: i feel like a kid again:run:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> god dammit...ok new plan.
> howre you guys stripping plastics?


Lightly Wet sand and paint over?? :dunno: If you melt your fillers with tha bucket of acid you bought, don't look at me, I'm all out :rofl:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Lightly Wet sand and paint over?? :dunno: If you melt your fillers with tha bucket of acid you bought, don't look at me, I'm all out :rofl:


hahaha man ive got 4-5 layers of chipping paint to handle...ill be experimenting this weekend


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> sweet i cant wait to switch it out:biggrin:hno: i feel like a kid again:run:



man its great, totally changes the feel of the ride.

hey would you mind posting a pic of the core support for the caprice?kinda curious how close i got on my own.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> god dammit...ok new plan.
> howre you guys stripping plastics?


palm sander...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> man its great, totally changes the feel of the ride.
> 
> hey would you mind posting a pic of the core support for the caprice?kinda curious how close i got on my own.


nooo problem will do tommorow when i get the chance:h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Lightly Wet sand and paint over?? :dunno: If you melt your fillers with tha bucket of acid you bought, don't look at me, I'm all out :rofl:


yea I bought quite a few gallons of aircraft stripper.... that shit ain't no joke...I kept working with a palm sander with 220... smoothed right down to fiberglass...


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is a new video I just got done putting together of the progress of Flat Brokes tear down. I hope you all enjoy. Much respect from Vic Jr. USO'S motorcycle chapter


Click on link to view

http://youtu.be/oKE9K-myV04


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> just did mine today! if you want ill shoot you some pics of how i cut tge core support


can u still post some pics?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

yea lemme upload them to photobucket


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Vayzfinest said:


> can u still post some pics?


here you go bro










i did this side first. 
the headlight assembly picture screws into the core support via 3 holes up top. i attached the housing by the screw closest to the radiator a) because you are only modding to fit the outer headlight and b) so i could swivel the housing as i cut to see how much i needed to cut.

id take out the 2 screws in back of the housing to cut out any interference. the screws that are double sided and screw into the housing on one side and go through the support and into a little thin sheetmetal bolt thing.

i only cut about 2 inches out at most, but in this pattern and then eyeballed it and drew it on the drivers side and almost had it first shot.










the drivers side. 

i didnt get into any structural stuff(i hope.)
this was my first one and im not sure if this is the correct way or an unsafe way to do it, but i didnt have any info to go off off and the assembly bolts in fine and holds sturdy.

hopefully this helps you out and i can always shoot you some measurements off the core if youd like, i havent reassemblied it yet.

all it took was about an hour, a cut off wheel, and a die grinder to trim the little excess and clean it up.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heres a cropped shot.

oh and you also have to cut off some of the center pillar from the core support where the header bolts onto or the caprice header wont sit flush.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats Big Tito, you sneaky devil you :thumbsup:!!!! Car looks dope


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

thanks bro


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Congrats Big Tito, you sneaky devil you :thumbsup:!!!! Car looks dope


cant wait to get that one in the mail:worship:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/2830047351.html

tru spokes 450 in san diego.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGTITO64 said:


> thanks bro


\
DONT BE TAKING CREDIT FOR MY CAR U SUMBISH! 





























:happysad:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Congrats Tito!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/2830047351.html
> 
> tru spokes 450 in san diego.


THEY LOOK GOOD TO RESTORE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

My glasshouse brothers! Has anyone on here installed their own 42' or 44' roof? if so dose anyone have any pics of the inside and what you did to reinforce the roof?
Thanks in advance homies!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

had a 44 in my 74'....had to cut the inside layer and relocate where the seatbelts attached....

was no treat to do.... didn't do any reinforcing(if I ever decide to cut up another I will add some support)... once the sunroof is up inside it stiffens the top pretty well...


*just saying... I think cutting that giant hole weakened my glasshouse and with I got hit the roof twisted when the door and quarter smashed making the sunroof fall in slightly... if all the inside metal support layer was there I think my car would have waaay less damaged then it was...maybe even fixed :nosad:.....

sorry I just kinda felt sad typing that...I'd run some 3' flat stock across to inside roof to reinforce for sure bro


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> \
> DONT BE TAKING CREDIT FOR MY CAR U SUMBISH!
> 
> :happysad:


Your guy's car looks dope :h5: who gets weekend visitation :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> had a 44 in my 74'....had to cut the inside layer and relocate where the seatbelts attached....
> 
> was no treat to do.... didn't do any reinforcing(if I ever decide to cut up another I will add some support)... once the sunroof is up inside it stiffens the top pretty well...
> 
> ...


Post tha pics so everyone can see :happysad:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> Post tha pics so everyone can see :happysad:


lol..............this dude


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> lol..............this dude


I've already seen em lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

ANTDOGG said:


>


I'm digging that pearl :h5:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Your guy's car looks dope :h5: who gets weekend visitation :biggrin:


Right now that hoe is paying me child support ,so she keeps da car I get da $$$$


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Psta said:


> Congrats Tito!!!


Thanks man ,just wanted to Represent


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Your guy's car looks dope :h5: who gets weekend visitation :biggrin:


ITS KINDA LIKE BOF OF OURS, I JUST KEEP IT OVER AT MY HOUSE!



BIGTITO64 said:


> Right now that hoe is paying me child support ,so she keeps da car I get da $$$$


:rofl:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Psta said:


> My glasshouse brothers! Has anyone on here installed their own 42' or 44' roof? if so dose anyone have any pics of the inside and what you did to reinforce the roof?
> Thanks in advance homies!!!


just buy my last set of og t top sand go old school


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

"TOUCH OF CLASS" ~~RARECLASS I.E~~


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

QUESTION!:wave:
if im switching fenders off an impala to caprice fenders will the wheel wells bolt right ? do i need to take them off??:dunno:


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

TTT FOR THE GLASSHOUSE


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Who wants a slice :biggrin: Papa Murphy's!!!


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pics bro....


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

anyone know if the fender wells from a 76 impala will bolt onto the fenders of a 76 caprice?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

well the fenders are the same so id assume?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> well the fenders are the same so id assume?


so if i have the caprice clip i dont have to change the fenders? just the core support?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

core support, header,headlight assemblies and fender extensions(corners).

or trim your core support and sell your caprice core support.

youd need to change fenders if you had a 75 impala.

if youre gonna sell the fenders theres a guy in AZ looking for some i could hook you up with.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> core support, header,headlight assemblies and fender extensions(corners).
> 
> or trim your core support and sell your caprice core support.
> 
> ...


I got fenders but I'm not in cali :rofl:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> had a 44 in my 74'....had to cut the inside layer and relocate where the seatbelts attached....
> 
> was no treat to do.... didn't do any reinforcing(if I ever decide to cut up another I will add some support)... once the sunroof is up inside it stiffens the top pretty well...
> 
> ...


hmmmmmm<well worst case i might fiberglass the inside part of the roof to be safe.I already knew i was gonna have to relocate the seat belts,which is cool cause i just wanted a lap belt anyways!!thanks for the advice homie!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Someone take a pic of the door panel on your 76 .. I have a question lol


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Wizzard said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Wizzard said:


>


Ooooh yeeeea!!!


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

getting it ready for the NOS qtr


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Wizzard said:


>


is this a stock color


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

i have a 76 and 75 caprice passenger side qtr panel for sale 250.00 you pickup


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

80sgroupemember said:


>


I got an extra set of t tops if you need them
Is this a 75 or76.?


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That yellow glasshouse used to be mine,I miss that car,I sold it to some solid brothers from impalas car club.I miss that car,I didnt get to finish it though,it needed interior,weatherstripping alot of odds and ends,but the man who bought it hooked it up.The paint was the original color,but I wanted it alot lighter,so the painter mixed alot of white,it was a real subtle yellow,came out real nice.


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

how much perry its a 76


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

80sgroupemember said:


> getting it ready for the NOS qtr



Just outta curiosity.. what is holding that axle up?


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

Anybody know of any good frame wrap threads/pics for Ghouses?


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

does anyone have a set of trunk torsion bars available for a 72 impala 2dr hardtop?
curlys
562-208-8380


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

shocks


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

Lowridin IV Life said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SkysDaLimit said:


> does anyone have a set of trunk torsion bars available for a 72 impala 2dr hardtop?
> curlys
> 562-208-8380


is this curly?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


>


OH SHIT!!!!!:h5:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

SAUL said:


>


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

SAUL said:


> [/QUOTE:thumbsup:cut that baby!]


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

SAUL said:


>


hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

thats nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

put the grill and donut on Saul!!!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Originally Posted by *SkysDaLimit* 
does anyone have a set of trunk torsion bars available for a 72 impala 2dr hardtop?
curlys
562-208-8380



is this curly?​

*GLASSHOUSE FAMILY*​
Yup, i'm curly. Need the parts for this customers car,




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

How do u pull them torsion bars anyways? I pulled tha trunk lid off and tried to pull em out and it wasn't happening. Then I got frustrated cuz it was raining and I left :rofl:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Does anyone have the rear side window mouldings?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

SAUL said:


>


Lookin good Saul


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

SAUL said:


>


one of my favorites right here...
4 batts?hows the speed? thinking about reracking for a simpler set up this summer.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SAUL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

80sgroupemember said:


> shocks


:thumbsup:
i was hoping so. lol.
I always cringe when i see it wondering if there is anything there.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SAUL said:


>


thats sweet man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

krysler300 said:


> Does anyone have the rear side window mouldings?


Thats a tough one man. Not alot of guys willing to let them go. Not the easiest to find in good condition.

if there are some avaiable somewhere. Id think this would be the place to find them.


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

another good jod Saul ya era tiempo compita


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

Need I little help. Will the lower control arms from a 80's caprice fit my 76...thanks


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the props on my glasshouse everyone, moonroof is next in line


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

and hopefully not a for sale sign after that.....


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> and hopefully not a for sale sign after that.....


Lol I think it to clean for him to sale it


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> put the grill and donut on Saul!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> Lol I think it to clean for him to sale it


How's that '65 Impala rag that you're cheating on your glasshouse with, treating you :biggrin:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

socapots said:


> Thats a tough one man. Not alot of guys willing to let them go. Not the easiest to find in good condition.
> 
> if there are some avaiable somewhere. Id think this would be the place to find them.


Impala Bobs had it for sale, I think it was about $250 for the trim.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

SAUL said:


>


Sweet!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> How's that '65 Impala rag that you're cheating on your glasshouse with, treating you :biggrin:


Love it dog a lot I don't regret buying it but still putting in work on the ghouse


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

SkysDaLimit said:


> Originally Posted by *SkysDaLimit*
> does anyone have a set of trunk torsion bars available for a 72 impala 2dr hardtop?
> curlys
> 562-208-8380
> ...



WOW MY OLD 72, HAVE NOT SEEN THIS ONE IN ABOUT 8 YEARS..... 

HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM ABOUT 8 YEARS AGO


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

sweet rides


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

80sgroupemember said:


>


this is an very interesting picture


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

SAUL said:


>


niiiiccceee...............


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

inkera said:


> this is an very interesting picture


A very brave guy took that pic hno: point of no return lol


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

SAUL said:


>


Looks good seen this car at Homies Hydralics last Saturday. Pics do not do this car justice this is a super clean Glass House


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

eric0425 said:


> Looks good seen this car at Homies Hydralics last Saturday. Pics do not do this car justice this is a super clean Glass House


thank u brother, I seen 2 guys there wearing Stylistics shirts I'm guessing you were one of them cool


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


id like to see the other view:fool2:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> id like to see the other view:fool2:


:roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> id like to see the other view:fool2:


Drivers side fender view :naughty:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

IM BACK GLASSHOUSE FEST!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

eric0425 said:


> Looks good seen this car at Homies Hydralics last Saturday. Pics do not do this car justice this is a super clean Glass House


 sauls car is gorgeous!!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That's a bad ass ride Saul.Homies did the set up?clean,clean,clean........


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

....soon to see pics of Ryan's new glasshouse


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

SAUL said:


> thank u brother, I seen 2 guys there wearing Stylistics shirts I'm guessing you were one of them cool


Yes that was. I seen you when you were pick up the Glass House. I know that was a good day for you


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> sauls car is gorgeous!!!



:yes:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

my ghouse is getting the michele jackson treatment! nose job and color:ninja:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

oldsoul said:


> That's a bad ass ride Saul.Homies did the set up?clean,clean,clean........


 Yup I had Homies do the job they are bad ass!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

check these out found them on internet :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:boink:nice


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> my ghouse is getting the michele jackson treatment! nose job and color:ninja:
> View attachment 434468


:thumbsup: good shit


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


> check these out found them on internet :thumbsup:


Damn :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


I love black cars 



sean_2009 said:


>


Hey this looks like my Waghouse :biggrin:


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

I need to hear a few pros/cons about hydraulic n air-bags (I know, U guys don't like baggs, lol). Because right now my suspention is all stock. I love how hydraulics make a glasshouse look high when it is locked up (love that look) and to make my front end lock up higher, I was wondering if I could install from what I found the donk lift guys their front lift. The spindle (part) is placed like 3" lower so you get a 3" lift (or so). I wanted that for the front for the extra lift but I will not drop as low... What do U guys think, do that or just leave the stock spindle... 

any and all opinons welcomed...


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

Please post up some pictures of glasshouses locked up, I need the inspiration to finish mine...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

What looks better on a g-house, straight laced or cross laced???


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Seven said:


> I need to hear a few pros/cons about hydraulic n air-bags (I know, U guys don't like baggs, lol). Because right now my suspention is all stock. I love how hydraulics make a glasshouse look high when it is locked up (love that look) and to make my front end lock up higher, I was wondering if I could install from what I found the donk lift guys their front lift. The spindle (part) is placed like 3" lower so you get a 3" lift (or so). I wanted that for the front for the extra lift but I will not drop as low... What do U guys think, do that or just leave the stock spindle...
> 
> any and all opinons welcomed...


if u want baggs i think it depends on the set up .. they have baggs that extend more than the others and if you want to see how dropped it will look with baggs you can remove the coil springs from the car and thats about how low your gunna get


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> What looks better on a g-house, straight laced or cross laced???


cross laced :fool2:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


:run: what is that top doing up??!!?? Drop that bitch!!! :biggrin: 


Sorry................ I'm having "I can't wait til summer" outbursts :happysad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I love this fest because I can run around all day and come home and know there is gonna be new shit posted :biggrin: unlike some of tha other fests where there's nothing posted for weeks (71-73 fest) or grown men bitching online and not posting a single car pic for pages at a time (black lowriders fest) :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

sean_2009 said:


>


Helluva photo & sick paint...:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Johnny562 said:


> What looks better on a g-house, straight laced or cross laced???


TRUE RAYS, AND IF YOU LIKE A X LACE A TRUE SPOKE


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I like true rays


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

If anyone is looking for tha rear license plate bucket chrome trim for a '76 caprice, I have a nice one posted on my parts page, along with some other goodies.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

some sweet rides on these past pages.
I dont get around here much anymore. But when i do i always love to see the rides in this topic. 
summers on its way.. only 3 or so more months. lol.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> I like true rays


:h5:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Daddys new toy 1976 Impala custom


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Daddys new toy 1976 Impala custom


nice homie


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats chopper...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I like that Chopper :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> congrats chopper...


X2.
Looks clean


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Daddys new toy 1976 Impala custom


 :fool2:


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

Hey bro do you know were i can get the door moldings for a 75 glasshouse all six pieces?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> Hey bro do you know were i can get the door moldings for a 75 glasshouse all six pieces?


Goooooooooood luuuuuuuuuuuuck!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> Hey bro do you know were i can get the door moldings for a 75 glasshouse all six pieces?


YUP!!:wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LOOKING FOR A FRESH SET IN RED/MAROON
HAVE A APERFECT SET IN BLACK TO TRADE OR BUY CASH OUTRIGHT
NEED ALL THE STRIPS


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bumpitup


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


brn2ridelo said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice


sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks guy will post more pic's after quick make over, Just a 44in and hidro's Oo and skirts


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Thanks guy will post more pic's after quick make over, Just a 44in and hidro's Oo and skirts


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Thanks guy will post more pic's after quick make over, Just a 44in and hidro's Oo and skirts


what happened to the vert?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> what happened to the vert?


sold one and the other still at the shop, you any extra parts for the impala


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

cant wait to see the mini makeover chopper!!! keep us posted!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ROBLEDO said:


> ....putting in some work today helping out the homie tare down his 75 rag-house, Snooty Fox.



the homie asked me to post this for him. i helped him raise the body and put it on a body-dolly.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> the homie asked me to post this for him. i helped him raise the body and put it on a body-dolly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: good work


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

I need a complete drive shaft for my 75 rag with good u joints ready to go in. Can someone help me?


----------



## oldskoolray (May 20, 2009)

Where all the 4 doors at?????buahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Anybody know of any local guys that can work on transmissions or shops that will work on lowriders in san diego?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

looking for a hood for a 75 caprice rag.


----------



## oldskoolray (May 20, 2009)

Has anybody used them fiberglass rear corner fillers for 75-76 caprice ?If you have what do you recommend go with it or hold out until I find some originals?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

oldskoolray said:


> Has anybody used them fiberglass rear corner fillers for 75-76 caprice ?If you have what do you recommend go with it or hold out until I find some originals?


good luck on finding either. but if you have some already...use what you got. lol the homie needs the rear corners and he can't find them.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

the piece of shit fiberglass ones you can find anywhere...I'd hold out for some og ones...even if they need repair 









og restored


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> the piece of shit fiberglass ones you can find anywhere...I'd hold out for some og ones...even if they need repair
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: .... :ninja:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> the piece of shit fiberglass ones you can find anywhere...I'd hold out for some og ones...even if they need repair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hit up the homie snooty fox in our club topic if you wanna sell them. he needs some.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

s and k industries has ABS ones, ill let you know how they fit next week.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> Anybody know of any local guys that can work on transmissions or shops that will work on lowriders in san diego?


PM sent. post up your avatar pic, hows the ass lay like that?!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> the piece of shit fiberglass ones you can find anywhere...I'd hold out for some og ones...even if they need repair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much????????


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

TOOK THE GLASSHGOUSE WITH THE WHITE FOLKS.... 18 SEC - 21 SEC ON VIDEO! CHECK IT OUT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

oldskoolray said:


> Has anybody used them fiberglass rear corner fillers for 75-76 caprice ?If you have what do you recommend go with it or hold out until I find some originals?





ROBLEDO said:


> good luck on finding either. but if you have some already...use what you got. lol the homie needs the rear corners and he can't find them.


I PLACED AN ORDER FROM "HEART OF THE CITY" ON HERE. HE GETS O.G. ONES.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I PLACED AN ORDER FROM "HEART OF THE CITY" ON HERE. HE GETS O.G. ONES.


yep that's the best way....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*photo used for illustration only


sorry brothers


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


>


SUP PRIMO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> s and k industries has ABS ones, ill let you know how they fit next week.


that's what I want to see...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Daddys new toy 1976 Impala custom


I LIKE :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:

before








after


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


http://youtu.be/y9yE7oKDKUA


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I PLACED AN ORDER FROM "HEART OF THE CITY" ON HERE. HE GETS O.G. ONES.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

FlatBroke74Raghouse said:


> Here is a new video I just got done putting together of the progress of Flat Brokes tear down. I hope you all enjoy. Much respect from Vic Jr. USO'S motorcycle chapter
> 
> 
> Click on link to view
> ...


DAM BRO YOU GOT SOME GOOD HELP:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Finally ordered my spacers for the trus.. Next year i will be on wires again.. finally. lol.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Sunny Side 75 said:


> looking for a hood for a 75 caprice rag.


:wave: I'll take some pics


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

oldskoolray said:


> Has anybody used them fiberglass rear corner fillers for 75-76 caprice ?If you have what do you recommend go with it or hold out until I find some originals?


Fibercraps :thumbsdown: Originals :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay are all tha sport mirrors tha same? Like from 74 malibus, Elcos etc?? Do just tha bases change? I have a couple sets and was wondering...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I PLACED AN ORDER FROM "HEART OF THE CITY" ON HERE. HE GETS O.G. ONES.


:thumbsup: I gotchu homie. I'm on tha hunt for you and some of tha other brothas



harborareaPhil said:


> *photo used for illustration only
> 
> 
> sorry brothers


Aww u playing with people's emotions :rofl:. Got any before pics??


1975 VERT said:


> TOOK THE GLASSHGOUSE WITH THE WHITE FOLKS.... 18 SEC - 21 SEC ON VIDEO! CHECK IT OUT


With tha white folks :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I bet it was like a UFO out there :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

started with a really clean og one layer of burg paint.... only had one missing corner... about 1inch x 1/2inch


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

palm sander and patience....rubber was still flexible...fixed the missing corner with jb weld


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

sventrechevyboi said:


> anyone know where i could get the molding for the quater window in this style???



call Luis from Miranda's Custom 602-712-1783


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

after some high fill primer to fill any deep scratches.. soaked with flex prime...front ones done the same way and the rear center filler


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> after some high fill primer to fill any deep scratches.. soaked with flex prime...front ones done the same way and the rear center filler


Ima send u mine to prep :biggrin: I want that factory fresh Phil look too :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Come on summer :run:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1975 VERT said:


> TOOK THE GLASSHGOUSE WITH THE WHITE FOLKS.... 18 SEC - 21 SEC ON VIDEO! CHECK IT OUT


Freeze frame


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I can take care of those for you dezzy no problem...ready for paint


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> I can take care of those for you dezzy no problem...ready for paint


:cheesy: yeeeeeees thank u thank u!!!!!!! Lemme get a couple pairs together


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Ima send u mine to prep :biggrin: I want that factory fresh Phil look too :thumbsup:


:yes: ill send mine with yours dezzy, maybe we can get the phil discount!!:h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

only expensive part is the SEM primer in cans...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :yes: ill send mine with yours dezzy, maybe we can get the phil discount!!:h5:


I'll take a set myself, thank you! ..... :ninja:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Freeze frame


THANKS FOR THE FREEZE.... LIKE THAT!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP PRIMO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


]
WHAT UP BIG RICH!!!! LONG TIME NO SEE!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> only expensive part is the SEM primer in cans...


 aint shit, lets do this!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

question? on the header panel of a 76 caprice it has the caprice badge on it... can it be replaced and fit flush with the chevy bowtie badge from a impala?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> question? on the header panel of a 76 caprice it has the caprice badge on it... can it be replaced and fit flush with the chevy bowtie badge from a impala?


DON`T THINK SO


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

I have all four corner bumper fillers in fiberglass brand new for a 74 chevy caprice 200 $ takes them .


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


> ]
> WHAT UP BIG RICH!!!! LONG TIME NO SEE!


JUST WORKING PRIMO TRYING TO SAVE $$$:facepalm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Freeze frame


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


chevycaprice89 said:


> :wave:
> 
> before
> View attachment 436675
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :yes: ill send mine with yours dezzy, maybe we can get the phil discount!!:h5:


:h5: I'm with that :biggrin:



NINJA said:


> I'll take a set myself, thank you! ..... :ninja:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I need a blue arm rest, I think they are all the some but it's for a 76 impala


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> question? on the header panel of a 76 caprice it has the caprice badge on it... can it be replaced and fit flush with the chevy bowtie badge from a impala?


I'd cut out tha part of tha header from your Impala and weld it in on tha caprice clip. Or just cut tha caprice section out and weld in a smooth piece and then drill holes for a chevy emblem :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> I need a blue arm rest, I think they are all the some but it's for a 76 impala


Post a pic of tha blue. And short door panel or long one?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> :h5: I'm with that :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Looks like Phil's gonna be busy  .... :ninja:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

.......fuck..... so much for working on my car.....:rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> .......fuck..... so much for working on my car.....:rofl:


:biggrin: that's what family's for. There are days when I just wanna work on my joints but ghouse family members hit me up with crazy deadlines and I'm like "sure...I'll go pull parts in tha rain for ya :rofl:" Ay that reminds me, I better get a magazine shout out in this bitch one of these days :guns: :rofl:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Whoooooa suuuuper throw back :rofl: I was a senior in high school and I didn't even have a car yet :happysad: I wouldn't get my first Glasshouse til 2004!!! Then I was hooked


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that waaay before iPhone :rofl:....had to load pics and shit


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> only expensive part is the SEM primer in cans...


Well thank god i work at a auto body and paint store!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

shit..... need SEM high fill in gray.... use the shit outta that... easier than cleaning a gun just for spraying small stuff


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> shit..... need SEM high fill in gray.... use the shit outta that... easier than cleaning a gun just for spraying small stuff


Have you used the transstar 2 in 1?? that lays on really good!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

naw only been using the SEM brand...I get alittle discount from the shop I go to but they still $12 a can...is that brand any cheaper in price...if I would of saved all the empties I could of prob built a wall by now.. seriously


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Ay are all tha sport mirrors tha same? Like from 74 malibus, Elcos etc?? Do just tha bases change? I have a couple sets and was wondering...


These are tha ones I'm asking about. Can anybody help me out?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> naw only been using the SEM brand...I get alittle discount from the shop I go to but they still $12 a can...is that brand any cheaper in price...if I would of saved all the empties I could of prob built a wall by now.. seriously


they are a few dollers more but still under $20


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

didn't we talk about all this in texts awhile back dez?.....

70's and 80's the top section is same... just the base is alittle different shape or curve...but a lot are the same


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> didn't we talk about all this in texts awhile back dez?.....
> 
> 70's and 80's the top section is same... just the base is alittle different shape or curve...but a lot are the same


Just wanted to make sure cuz a lot of people are looking for them and I have a couple but wanted to make sure. They must not be too different or too hard if dude that was on 'My ride rules' was able to put tha wide box Caprice ones on his 76 Caprice.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> I have all four corner bumper fillers in fiberglass brand new for a 74 chevy caprice 200 $ takes them .


:wave: sup homie


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Freeze frame


lol. Freeze frame, why did I instantly think of the super "not-so-famous-hit" from the 80's that is titled the same??? :420: :420:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> I have all four corner bumper fillers in fiberglass brand new for a 74 chevy caprice 200 $ takes them .


LOCO-LOUIE needs to pM me a larger pic of his avatar!!! :yes: WORD. homie...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Psta said:


> Well thank god i work at a auto body and paint store!!!!!


:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Just wanted to make sure cuz a lot of people are looking for them and I have a couple but wanted to make sure. They must not be too different or too hard if dude that was on 'My ride rules' was able to put tha wide box Caprice ones on his 76 Caprice.


anythings possible with a drill...:rofl:..... 'just say no to iroc mirrors'


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> .......fuck..... so much for working on my car.....:rofl:


:roflmao:


----------



## 23ant23 (Mar 15, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Dippin' into the goody bag again  these are going on my raghouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Post a pic of tha blue. And short door panel or long one?


The short one also need a visor, will post better pictures tomorrow thanks


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Whoooooa suuuuper throw back :rofl: I was a senior in high school and I didn't even have a car yet :happysad: I wouldn't get my first Glasshouse til 2004!!! Then I was hooked


lol.
All i remember about 2003 was... umm.. hmm.. i guess nothing. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> lol. Freeze frame, why did I instantly think of the super "not-so-famous-hit" from the 80's that is titled the same??? :420: :420:


lol.. no doubt. haha


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> The short one also need a visor, will post better pictures tomorrow thanks


That shit is clean man. nice find.


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Fibercraps :thumbsdown: Originals :thumbsup:


The fiberglass ones dont usually fit...Im removing rear bumper fillers all the way accross and pushing bumper in


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

G-FAMILY... WHERE IS THE BEST/CHEAPEST PLACE TO BUY A TAN CARPET FOR MY CONVERTIBLE... ANY INFO WILL HELP... THANKS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

your pretty close to classicindustries?


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

G-FAMILY... WHERE CAN I BUY A TAN CARPET FOR MY CONVERTIBLE... ANY INFO WILL HELP... THANKS


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

1975 VERT said:


> G-FAMILY... WHERE CAN I BUY A TAN CARPET FOR MY CONVERTIBLE... ANY INFO WILL HELP... THANKS


vert and ht the same?
http://www.stockinteriors.com/AutoCarpet.asp?Itemid=8189&MakeId=5&ModelId=64
stay away from the looped carpet...


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

WHAT UP GHOUSE FAM...HOW WE DOING TODAY..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

is that rich's car???


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I need a arm rest and a driver side sun visor


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> The short one also need a visor, will post better pictures tomorrow thanks


It always cracks me up when I see cars that were ordered with power door locks and crank windows, like my waghouse :rofl: I'd think you'd rather have power windows and manual door locks in a car since its less work to pull a door knob up then it is to crank that window up or down :uh: although power door locks should've came standard in a wagon, IMO, in case one of them bad ass Bebe's kids in tha back decided to see what that shiny door handle did when u pulled it on tha freeway at 70mph :twak:

Beautiful interior too by tha way


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> anythings possible with a drill...:rofl:..... 'just say no to iroc mirrors'


Yea definately a no-no in my opinion :facepalm:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 438107
> View attachment 438108
> View attachment 438120
> View attachment 438121


There's your visors chopper


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Pm me a price shipped for the tan visors to texas.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

slabrider93 said:


> Pm me a price shipped for the tan visors to texas.


I think I got a tan and a black set too :naughty: :rofl:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Put in a good days work, power door locks and windows, add a little something under the dash


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

I need some rear bumper fillers for 75 caprice,,anybody let me know,,also i have in stock original 71-76 impala/ caprice driveshafts rebuilt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Big Rich said:


> I need some rear bumper fillers for 75 caprice,,anybody let me know,,also i have in stock original 71-76 impala/ caprice driveshafts rebuilt


excellent work right here.... did my 74' years ago.... it's on my 76's chassis right now


----------



## ~Nando74~ (Jun 12, 2006)

Need help I have a 74 Glasshouse and I am having problems getting the 14s to fit cuz they rub on one side of the quarter panel. I heard that a Cadillac rear end will fix the problem is that true are they shorter.thx


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

CHOPPER 76 said:


>


:thumbsup: how did u pull all that stuff? Where did it attach to by tha dash?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

CHOPPER 76 said:


>


CAN YOU SHOW PICKS WHEN YOUR DONE? I WANT TO SEE HOW YOU COVERED THE WINDOW CRANK HOLE WITH THE POWER SWITCH, I NEED TO SEE IF IT COVERS THE ROUND HOLE


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> s and k industries has ABS ones, ill let you know how they fit next week.


ANY UPDATES?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Big Rich said:


> I need some rear bumper fillers for 75 caprice,,anybody let me know,,also i have in stock original 71-76 impala/ caprice driveshafts rebuilt


I need one of those drive shaftz how much shipped to houston tx. Pm me


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Power windows and doors locks, all finish


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> CAN YOU SHOW PICKS WHEN YOUR DONE? I WANT TO SEE HOW YOU COVERED THE WINDOW CRANK HOLE WITH THE POWER SWITCH, I NEED TO SEE IF IT COVERS THE ROUND HOLE


you can see just a little bit on the bottom


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9856 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_9855 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_9853 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_9852 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_9846 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_9835 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


*$14,500 call 760 485-9354 EDDIE*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> you can see just a little bit on the bottom


GET DOWN CHOPPER!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice work Chopper


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9856 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9855 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr
> 
> ...


sweet ride man. hope it goes to a good home.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

~Nando74~ said:


> Need help I have a 74 Glasshouse and I am having problems getting the 14s to fit cuz they rub on one side of the quarter panel. I heard that a Cadillac rear end will fix the problem is that true are they shorter.thx


they are shorter
any mid 90s rear. and the 90s caprice/impalas as well. There is lots of info in this topic. Just do some searching and reading. its been gone over alot in here. so you may not find many people answering your question.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> you can see just a little bit on the bottom


NICE, I CAN LIVE WITH THAT!
NICE WORK!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Bro I have 175 /70 / 14,s on my glasshouse and dont have a problem with rubbing ? even with skirts ,what size tires you got??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea when I installed markies power windows I just had to trim the round hole to a square...could barely tell


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

bad company said:


> Hey Bro I have 175 /70 / 14,s on my glasshouse and dont have a problem with rubbing ? even with skirts ,what size tires you got??


yea but what rims are they on?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> ANY UPDATES?


still waiting for em


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Power windows and doors locks, all finish


wow, did you pull all that electrical stuff from a junkyard or did you order a kit?
and more importantly how much to do mine?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I had extra parts but yes you can get them at the junk yard, i can do a set for about $300 installed but i need to find the parts


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> I had extra parts but yes you can get them at the junk yard, i can do a set for about $300 installed but i need to find the parts


 REAL NICE WORK BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> is that rich's car???


YUP BRO SHE FOR SALE AGAIN:facepalm:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Big Rich said:


> I need some rear bumper fillers for 75 caprice,,anybody let me know,,also i have in stock original 71-76 impala/ caprice driveshafts rebuilt


Is it shortened by any chance


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> YUP BRO SHE FOR SALE AGAIN:facepalm:


after the 'Christian's' chopped the floor they traded again....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> I had extra parts but yes you can get them at the junk yard, i can do a set for about $300 installed but i need to find the parts


 FINDING THE PARTS IS THE HARDEST THING TO DO AS WE ALL KNOW. I LAUGH WHEN CATS SAY THEY ARE GOING TO BUILD A 76 CAPRICE! I ALWAYS TELL EM GOOD LUCK!!!! :h5:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> I had extra parts but yes you can get them at the junk yard, i can do a set for about $300 installed but i need to find the parts


is that harness from a gh or just a random GM with power windows/locks?
im gonna be sending you a pm when i start my upholstery for sure.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I got an extra set of power window tracks....they sell rebuilt motors...harness from 70's gm should be pretty much same...

and switches you can buy


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea but what rims are they on?


i think they are tru-spokes. 
Which would be why they dont rub


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> FINDING THE PARTS IS THE HARDEST THING TO DO AS WE ALL KNOW. I LAUGH WHEN CATS SAY THEY ARE GOING TO BUILD A 76 CAPRICE! I ALWAYS TELL EM GOOD LUCK!!!! :h5:


X206. Glasshouses are tuff


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> FINDING THE PARTS IS THE HARDEST THING TO DO AS WE ALL KNOW. I LAUGH WHEN CATS SAY THEY ARE GOING TO BUILD A 76 CAPRICE! I ALWAYS TELL EM GOOD LUCK!!!! :h5:


you need to plan a head!
i know theres a few 75/76 caprice stashes on this site,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> you need to plan a head!
> i know theres a few 75/76 caprice stashes on this site,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 I HAVE A NICE STASH FROM PICKING UP PARTS HERE AND THERE OVER THE YEARS, BUT IT AINT EASY!!:run:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> I got an extra set of power window tracks....they sell rebuilt motors...harness from 70's gm should be pretty much same...
> 
> and switches you can buy


How much? Hit me up bro


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> X206. Glasshouses are tuff


that's putting it mildly


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> How much? Hit me up bro


text sent


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> text sent


:h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what's up brother........any new pics of that silverhouse


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

ANYONE GOT A NICE SET OF HEADLIGHT BEZELS FOR 75 CAPRICE PM ME PLEASE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> what's up brother........any new pics of that silverhouse


 I CAN SEND YOU SOME PICS OF IT ON THE LIFT, LOL. JUST WENT THROUGH ALL THE WIRING THE GUY DID ON THE LOCKS,DOORS,SEATS,WINDOWS,TRUNK AND MADE IT ALL RIGHT AND BULLET PROOF. STILL ON THE PROWL FOR SOME CRAGARS:naughty:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

1976 IMPALA CUSTOM FOR SALE
went out for a night on the town and was talking to the wife, she wants to move back to LA and I will only have a two car garage, so I was thinking of selling the car and giving the GH family first grabs 
$4,000 pm for more pictures and info thanks


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> 1976 IMPALA CUSTOM FOR SALE
> went out for a night on the town and was talking to the wife, she wants to move back to LA and I will only have a two car garage, so I was thinking of selling the car and giving the GH family first grabs
> $4,000 pm for more pictures and info thanks


boo urns.. sucks man. But gotta do what you gotta.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

What's up Ghouse family!! I hope everyone is doing good. I can't wait till our next Ghouse & Raghouse picnic. I will see you homie's there. Stay cool from Vic & Jr. .


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam chopper!!!!!

well at least sell the Lincoln first!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam chopper!!!!!
> 
> well at least sell the Lincoln first!


X76


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> what's up brother........any new pics of that silverhouse


X2 :naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam chopper!!!!!
> 
> well at least sell the Lincoln first!


X206!!!!! :buttkick:Bye bye Lincoln


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

shops laggard said:


> What's up Ghouse family!! I hope everyone is doing good. I can't wait till our next Ghouse & Raghouse picnic. I will see you homie's there. Stay cool from Vic & Jr. .


:wave: I caaaaaan't waaaaaait!!! :run:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> I CAN SEND YOU SOME PICS OF IT ON THE LIFT, LOL. JUST WENT THROUGH ALL THE WIRING THE GUY DID ON THE LOCKS,DOORS,SEATS,WINDOWS,TRUNK AND MADE IT ALL RIGHT AND BULLET PROOF. STILL ON THE PROWL FOR SOME CRAGARS:naughty:












oh yea can't wait to see it with cragers and those k/o's


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: I caaaaaan't waaaaaait!!! :run:


:thumbsup: It's a long trip for you bro but it will be well worth it. Stay  bro.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

SUP FAM! :wave:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> :thumbsup: It's a long trip for you bro but it will be well worth it. Stay  bro.


What's good Vic? :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> oh yea can't wait to see it with cragers and those k/o's


lol, still got my bug guard on her too!!!:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> lol, still got my bug guard on her too!!!:biggrin:


 44 in moonroof in her too!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

bug guard stays!!!

that shit is gangster


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

Heres a picture of one of my club brothers car. Took it out on Sunday afternoon. Still needs some little things, but it's getting there.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pic!

dig the graphics


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> great pic!
> 
> dig the graphics


:yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> bug guard stays!!!
> 
> that shit is gangster


og!! but the og stands for OLD GUY!!:h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl: :facepalm:.....


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

81Linc.SO.LA said:


> Heres a picture of one of my club brothers car. Took it out on Sunday afternoon. Still needs some little things, but it's getting there.





harborareaPhil said:


> great pic!
> 
> dig the graphics


yeah strippings sick, not overdone...nice and subtle


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> 1976 IMPALA CUSTOM FOR SALE
> went out for a night on the town and was talking to the wife, she wants to move back to LA and I will only have a two car garage, so I was thinking of selling the car and giving the GH family first grabs
> $4,000 pm for more pictures and info thanks


:facepalm:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

81Linc.SO.LA said:


> Heres a picture of one of my club brothers car. Took it out on Sunday afternoon. Still needs some little things, but it's getting there.


damnnnnnnn!! post more pics!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Terco said:


> :thumbsup:


Looks Good


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Here are some recent updates


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> is that rich's car???


at one time..yes


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

eric0425 said:


> Here are some recent updates


 BEAUTIFUL, GREAT JOB!!!! DAMN!!!!!:h5:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> BEAUTIFUL, GREAT JOB!!!! DAMN!!!!!:h5:


Thx homie. Also thx for the hook up with the NOS bumper guards that helped me alot


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

eric0425 said:


> Thx homie. Also thx for the hook up with the NOS bumper guards that helped me alot


ANYTIME BROTHER!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

eric0425 said:


> Here are some recent updates


Looking bad ass Eric! The rag has come a long way and your moving quick!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I got a set of nos bumper guards if anyone is looking...

rear fits all 74-76.... front fits 74' caprice,74-75' impala... with boxes for both sets


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> I got a set of nos bumper guards if anyone is looking...
> 
> rear fits all 74-76.... front fits 74' caprice,74-75' impala... with boxes for both sets


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

eric0425 said:


> Here are some recent updates


got a close up of.the molding? cool to see a full patterned car with the og lights


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

eric0425 said:


> Here are some recent updates




:worship:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

TNT


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Man there are some nice Raghouses in tha family


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> I got a set of nos bumper guards if anyone is looking...
> 
> rear fits all 74-76.... front fits 74' caprice,74-75' impala... with boxes for both sets


Text on tha way :sprint:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

81Linc.SO.LA said:


> Heres a picture of one of my club brothers car. Took it out on Sunday afternoon. Still needs some little things, but it's getting there.


wowzer That is tight


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> I got a set of nos bumper guards if anyone is looking...
> 
> rear fits all 74-76.... front fits 74' caprice,74-75' impala... with boxes for both sets


.....sale pending


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> .....sale pending


:x:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Man there are some nice Raghouses in tha family


I WAS THINKIN THE SAME THING HOMIE...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Alittle progress.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

yetti said:


> Alittle progress.


:h5:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

NINJA said:


> What's good Vic? :wave:


:wave: Florida, everything is going very good. Jr, and couple USO brothers, and Trino (CHERRY 64), and couple of TRAFFIC cc members tore the 74 conv. down to it's frame. We are at the next faze; Our USO brother (D&A customs) is molding upper and lower A-Arm, trailing arm and the rear end. Trino (CHERRY 64) is molding the hood and trunk lids. I hope everything is going good for you, bro. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

eric0425 said:


> Here are some recent updates


WOW HOMIE SHE LOOKING REAL NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Florida, everything is going very good. Jr, and couple USO brothers, and Trino (CHERRY 64), and couple of TRAFFIC cc members tore the 74 conv. down to it's frame. We are at the next faze; Our USO brother (D&A customs) is molding upper and lower A-Arm, trailing arm and the rear end. Trino (CHERRY 64) is molding the hood and trunk lids. I hope everything is going good for you, bro. Stay  from Vic.


 SUP BROTHA


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

got a question for you guys what do you reccomend for a sunroof on a ghouse i want a pretty big good size and i have no clue on what to do or what size or if i can snatch one from another car that will fit on it any suggestions??


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL GLASSHOUSES GUYS.........


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Florida, everything is going very good. Jr, and couple USO brothers, and Trino (CHERRY 64), and couple of TRAFFIC cc members tore the 74 conv. down to it's frame. We are at the next faze; Our USO brother (D&A customs) is molding upper and lower A-Arm, trailing arm and the rear end. Trino (CHERRY 64) is molding the hood and trunk lids. I hope everything is going good for you, bro. Stay  from Vic.


Everything's good my way. Still making my way around Nor Cal. Sounds like you guys are making good headway on the rag and not holding back either. Keep it up bro!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> got a question for you guys what do you reccomend for a sunroof on a ghouse i want a pretty big good size and i have no clue on what to do or what size or if i can snatch one from another car that will fit on it any suggestions??


 I GOT A 44 INCH IN MINE,:naughty: I LOVE IT!! CAN SEND U PICS IF YOU WANT EM


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> I GOT A 44 INCH IN MINE,:naughty: I LOVE IT!! CAN SEND U PICS IF YOU WANT EM


yesssir:thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Looking bad ass Eric! The rag has come a long way and your moving quick!:thumbsup::thumbsup:





INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> BEAUTIFUL, GREAT JOB!!!! DAMN!!!!!:h5:





chevycaprice89 said:


> :worship:





BLUE OWL said:


> WOW HOMIE SHE LOOKING REAL NICE:thumbsup:



Thx everyone it's coming along but still got a ways to go from where i want the car to be. can't wait for the glass house fest this year


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

speaking of which...anyone doing moon roofs in socal?


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> got a close up of.the molding? cool to see a full patterned car with the og lights


Hope this is close enough if not let me know thx. homie


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

gold leaf?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

eric0425 said:


> Here are some recent updates


. Nice ride homie what's dose the motor look like


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

eric0425 said:


> Hope this is close enough if not let me know thx. homie


:fool2:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

eric0425 said:


> Hope this is close enough if not let me know thx. homie


this one is clean...seen it this past weekend at fairmont park cruise


----------



## oldskoolray (May 20, 2009)

Hear is mines Im looking for both right and left rear corner bumper fillers.I need a few other parts but those are my main concern rite now.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

oldskoolray said:


> View attachment 441133
> Hear is mines Im looking for both right and left rear corner bumper fillers.I need a few other parts but those are my main concern rite now.


Those Tru Spokes look familiar  nice house Ray


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


T TOPS ON A LANDAU!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

NINJA said:


> Everything's good my way. Still making my way around Nor Cal. Sounds like you guys are making good headway on the rag and not holding back either. Keep it up bro!


:thumbsup:, You have my cell #; give me a call if you want to chill if you are in the Stockton area. Stay  bro.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

oldskoolray said:


> View attachment 441133
> Hear is mines Im looking for both right and left rear corner bumper fillers.I need a few other parts but those are my main concern rite now.


 THOSE THE THE HARDEST PARTS TO FIND FOR 76 CAPRICES, THERE ARE A COUPLE OF AFTERMARKET COMPANIES THAT MAKE THEM GET AT BIG MARC HERE ON LIL, HE HAS SOME ON HIS RAGHOUSE THAT LOOK GOOD.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> speaking of which...anyone doing moon roofs in socal?


 I KNOW A COUPLE OF GUYS THAT HAD 44'S DONE IN SO CAL, THEY SAID FRANKIE FROM IMPERIALS DID THEM. THEY LOOKED GOOD


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> gold leaf?


 DANNY D FROM LIFESTYLE


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> got a question for you guys what do you reccomend for a sunroof on a ghouse i want a pretty big good size and i have no clue on what to do or what size or if i can snatch one from another car that will fit on it any suggestions??


DAMN HOMIE, I JUST SOLD 3 42" FOR $100 EACH.


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Lol


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> :thumbsup:, You have my cell #; give me a call if you want to chill if you are in the Stockton area. Stay  bro.


I can't seem to find it, shoot it to me in a PM. Thanks and I might have to take you up on that


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

NINJA said:


> I can't seem to find it, shoot it to me in a PM. Thanks and I might have to take you up on that


PM sent


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: Big Ry


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: Saul


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: HarborareaPhil


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: heartofthacity


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: Greeneyes


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: Rich


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: Chopper76


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: socapots


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: To the rest of the Ghouse family. Stay uffin: from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle Chapter San Jose.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Chopper76


What's up Vic how's the family is it hot or cold up there 
Let see some more pictures of raghoues, will it be ready for the fest


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Whats up glasstastics car club family
74-76 forever!!!
Shout out to the glassers in califas from the north to the south. Southwest. 
North Texas , east coast , rhode island , Virginia. Up in central Canada . Seattle up here in the great northwest . The glassmen in Europe. The Netherlands . Germany!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> PM sent


:dunno: didn't get anything


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Big Ry


:wave: how you been brother?? hope all is well with you and the family. hows the rag coming???


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: heartofthacity


:wave:



manu samoa said:


> Whats up glasstastics car club family
> 74-76 forever!!!
> Shout out to the glassers in califas from the north to the south. Southwest.
> North Texas , east coast , rhode island , Virginia. Up in central Canada . *Seattle up here in the great northwest .* The glassmen in Europe. The Netherlands . Germany!!


:wave:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> DAMN HOMIE, I JUST SOLD 3 42" FOR $100 EACH.



awwww man that sucks some guys selling me one for 300 :facepalm:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> awwww man that sucks some guys selling me one for 300 :facepalm:


man at least you can find one, i cant even find the old for sale threads!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> man at least you can find one, i cant even find the old for sale threads!


try this this one guy on here said he hAS a couple of em


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

who?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> who?


i think its jimmys customs


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> who?


i think its jimmys customs
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...94871-arizona-car-parts-115.html#post15194158


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

my bro inlaw has 2 for sale here in Carson...for like $150 each..pm me and I'll give you his number


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> my bro inlaw has 2 for sale here in Carson...for like $150 each..pm me and I'll give you his number


pm sent


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

I always loved glass houses! Long and low is the way to go!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> pm sent


haven't received anything?


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JLR_405 said:


> I always loved glass houses! Long and low is the way to go!


:420: definately


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Getting alittle closer.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> What's up Vic how's the family is it hot or cold up there
> Let see some more pictures of raghoues, will it be ready for the fest


Everything is going good bro. The raghouse is to it's frame right now and the raghouse will not make it this year to the picnic. Chopper your Ghouse is coming together real nice; keep moving forward. Jr just bought a 2012 H-D Softail Slim so we will be doing a lot of riding this year. It is cold up here but getting warmer soon. Also, on project rides go to FlatBroke and that is Jr build for the Raghouse.Stay uffin: bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

NINJA said:


> :dunno: didn't get anything


Here it is Florida 209-456-0120


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

manu samoa said:


> Whats up glasstastics car club family
> 74-76 forever!!!
> Shout out to the glassers in califas from the north to the south. Southwest.
> North Texas , east coast , rhode island , Virginia. Up in central Canada . Seattle up here in the great northwest . The glassmen in Europe. The Netherlands . Germany!!


:wave: Big USO


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :wave: how you been brother?? hope all is well with you and the family. hows the rag coming???


Everything is going good bro. The raghouse is to it's frame right now. I hope everything is good on your side, also. On project rides go to FlatBroke and that is the build for Jr Raghouse. Stay uffin: bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

yetti said:


> Getting alittle closer.


Nice!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Got all the outside trim back from chrome today. Was done by Mr Impala if anyone wants it done. Looks awesome.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

anybody at the big 3?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

yetti said:


> Got all the outside trim back from chrome today. Was done by Mr Impala if anyone wants it done. Looks awesome.


looks really good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice 74' impala


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Thanks everyone gonna be a nice car when done.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

What tool do you guys use to remove/attach window trim/moldings? 

Pic or link of where to buy would be very helpful.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

more pics of your speaker boxes.... planning the same thing for subs on mine


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> ANY UPDATES?


got my fillers in yesterday....

look ok...kinda frail. i bet i could snap em in half pretty easy....ABS plastic.

now im gonna need some help here, ive never seen a pair of fillers for a 76 impala before as mine were nonexistent...are these even the right parts?!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Johnny562 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What tool do you guys use to remove/attach window trim/moldings?
> 
> Pic or link of where to buy would be very helpful.


i used something like the 3rd one that looks like an arrow. very nerve racking though, everything to do with your windshields feels like you're on the verge of breaking them constantly.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

hey bro you are gonna have to make them fit i got mine from impala bobs years ago and had to cut them a bit..


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

i got these from s and k industries. are impalabobs fiberglass or ABS? either way ill make it work


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

yetti said:


> Thanks everyone gonna be a nice car when done.


how bigs this moon roof?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

LostInSanPedro said:


> how bigs this moon roof?


Its a 44.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> more pics of your speaker boxes.... planning the same thing for subs on mine


I won't be back to the shop till monday then I will get you some. Those are for 10's down low. We vented the armrests to let it out. Gonna have 15's in the trunk also and a whole lot of highs.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:uh: man gas went up like 40 cents in two weeks


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Rich


SUP BRO


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> Here it is Florida 209-456-0120


Thank you sir  ..... :ninja:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> :uh: man gas went up like 40 cents in two weeks


man down here the cheap shits already 4.07...with no relief in sight?​


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> man down here the cheap shits already 4.07...with no relief in sight?​


there talking about 5.00 gas real soon, maybe by summertime?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> got my fillers in yesterday....
> 
> look ok...kinda frail. i bet i could snap em in half pretty easy....ABS plastic.
> 
> now im gonna need some help here, ive never seen a pair of fillers for a 76 impala before as mine were nonexistent...are these even the right parts?!


take a pic with them against the curverture on the body and show how they fit


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

shit...might have to wait.another year to bust out haha


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> got my fillers in yesterday....
> 
> look ok...kinda frail. i bet i could snap em in half pretty easy....ABS plastic.
> 
> now im gonna need some help here, ive never seen a pair of fillers for a 76 impala before as mine were nonexistent...are these even the right parts?!


i got a pair of o.g front corner fillers for a 76 if those dont fit ill match the price u paid for those for the a memeber of the ghouse fam


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

these are the fillers i got for the 76 im not gnna use them so if u want them let me know


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

when i fist got it 










this is how it is now almost done


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> take a pic with them against the curverture on the body and show how they fit


will do on monday.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

75'glass house said:


> i got a pair of o.g front corner fillers for a 76 if those dont fit ill match the price u paid for those for the a memeber of the ghouse fam


theyre for the rear actually


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I may have an extra set of the metal edge to mount those quarter fillers...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> there talking about 5.00 gas real soon, maybe by summertime?


It still ain't even summer yet man...wtf!!??!! Ima put a damn Prius motor in my Raghouse :uh:


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

:run:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> It still ain't even summer yet man...wtf!!??!! Ima put a damn Prius motor in my Raghouse :uh:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :uh: man gas went up like 40 cents in two weeks
> 
> http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j363/dezzy68/Mobile%20Uploads/1330123903.jpg[/I'M
> G][/QUOTE]
> throw some 13s or 14s on her ant post pics


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

got mine still, thanks though


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> theyre for the rear actually


oh ok


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

here my ghouse frame one four wheels soon to be on three :yes:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Can anyone give me tips or instruction on how to remove the side trim on my 75 caprice? I just dont want to ruin the molding or break clips when removing them for the first time..


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

i belive on the qusrters its got one nut in the trunk and then u slide it off the doors also same way


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

whatz the ticket?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

815moto said:


> Can anyone give me tips or instruction on how to remove the side trim on my 75 caprice? I just dont want to ruin the molding or break clips when removing them for the first time..


the plastic clips have a thin edge on 1 side that helps them "snap" on
when that thin edge is gone, they won`t hold real tight. best bet try to find extras, cause when you take them off the the the clips can be brittle. wd-40 where the clips are held on, and use a wide putty knife to snap them loose, if you go in with the flat head screwdriver, the long molding will wave back at you, never to be straight again.
but start on the side without the thin egde,,,,this will help preserseve that edge. call me if you need more help


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

815moto said:


> Can anyone give me tips or instruction on how to remove the side trim on my 75 caprice? I just dont want to ruin the molding or break clips when removing them for the first time..


the front bolt on, and the doors i think,,have a nut on each egde, the plastic clips in the center


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a bunch of '76 Caprice front end stuff to post on my parts page, when I wake up. I'll let u guys know when tha goodies are up :420:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

I have some 74 Ac parts for sale


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

74 throttle , passing gear cable and gas pedal for sale


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

I also have some 74 Caprice front and rear fiberglass bumper fillers for sale


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

If you need front end '76 Caprice stuff, it's posted on my page now! :inout:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> If you need front end '76 Caprice stuff, it's posted on my page now! :inout:


HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 66801 ? ANY CRACKS ? DO YOU HAVE THE REST OF THE COMPLETE FRONT TO MAKE IT COMPLETE INCLUDING CORE SUPPORT ?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Look at my balcony compared to everyone else's :rofl:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> I also have some 74 Caprice front and rear fiberglass bumper fillers for sale


how much? 94578


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

I got a stock 72 to 75 drum to drum rear end and drive line if anyone need it pm if needed


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

anyone got 76 impala dash or tailight covers?:wave:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

We are still gonna paint the indention around the taillights orange to clean it up more.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] me if u need this  all u need is tha core support, fender extensions, and header trim


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

howd you pull that center filler?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> howd you pull that center filler?


pretty much gotta take the chrome part of the bumper off


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> [email protected] me if u need this  all u need is tha core support, fender extensions, and header trim


I have a header trim to go along with that set  It could use a little work to get it up to show quality, but it's a good driver


----------



## tinydoo (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm on ma way!! One day I will be apart of this glasshouse family!!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> pretty much gotta take the chrome part of the bumper off


cool thought so.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

these are the bolts that bolt the fender to wheel wells....does this look right? seems odd that the point would face up. and do the bolts need washers on the inside of the wheel well?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

sup ghousers, bodys at the shop








.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Vayzfinest said:


> sup ghousers, bodys at the shop.


lookin good man


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

LostInSanPedro said:


> these are the bolts that bolt the fender to wheel wells....does this look right? seems odd that the point would face up. and do the bolts need washers on the inside of the wheel well?


That is how they go. The 3 top bolts have real big cupped washers.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

$4,000 1976 Impala Custom


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: socapots


:wave: sup man.
didnt even know i was online. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> Whats up glasstastics car club family
> 74-76 forever!!!
> Shout out to the glassers in califas from the north to the south. Southwest.
> North Texas , east coast , rhode island , Virginia. Up in central Canada . Seattle up here in the great northwest . The glassmen in Europe. The Netherlands . Germany!!


wasup west coast!! hope things are good with you guys out there.

I'll finally be rollin wires on the 76 again. Got my spacers in last week. they look pretty good. Dude had some quick shipping to canada too.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:wad up g house brothers!


----------



## lafamilia66 (Apr 13, 2007)

Sup fellas need some help finding a 75 Impala grill, & headlight bezzles. I was told this was the thread to ask. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Fellow Glasshouse riders. About how big are the gaps on your Glasshouse between the door and quarter panel and door and fender? Hanging the doors with brand new Classic Industries hinges(the top ones with the spring in it) and rebuild kit for the bottom hinges. Thanks. Finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel for this car. Next project will not be a Glasshouse, could probably build a ragtop 58-64 faster than you could a Glasshouse. Fucking parts are hard as fuck to come buy.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

elcoshiloco said:


> Fellow Glasshouse riders. About how big are the gaps on your Glasshouse between the door and quarter panel and door and fender? Hanging the doors with brand new Classic Industries hinges(the top ones with the spring in it) and rebuild kit for the bottom hinges. Thanks. Finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel for this car. Next project will not be a Glasshouse, could probably build a ragtop 58-64 faster than you could a Glasshouse. Fucking parts are hard as fuck to come buy.


x76!! i hear that one bro!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

elcoshiloco said:


> Fellow Glasshouse riders. About how big are the gaps on your Glasshouse between the door and quarter panel and door and fender? Hanging the doors with brand new Classic Industries hinges(the top ones with the spring in it) and rebuild kit for the bottom hinges. Thanks. Finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel for this car. Next project will not be a Glasshouse, could probably build a ragtop 58-64 faster than you could a Glasshouse. Fucking parts are hard as fuck to come buy.


 real hard to come by!!:yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> pretty much gotta take the chrome part of the bumper off


Pain in tha ass!!! :uh: torqued down rusty bolts that haven't moved in 36 years :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:yessad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> sup ghousers, bodys at the shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love that blue! It's similar to tha blue I'm doing on my rag, where'd you get your top done/from?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

lafamilia66 said:


> Sup fellas need some help finding a 75 Impala grill, & headlight bezzles. I was told this was the thread to ask. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


:wave: I gotchu, [email protected] me


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> real hard to come by!!:yes:


 G/H 
jeti has a stash,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

*76 impala*

good price chopper


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> real hard to come by!!:yes:


the way I like it!!!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

osegura said:


> good price chopper


yeah very fair. the prices for a clean gh are so up and down its ridiculous, i searched.and searched and right after i bought mine, like 4 popped up for cheaper.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Pain in tha ass!!! :uh: torqued down rusty bolts that haven't moved in 36 years :uh:


yep.... I got new bolts/clips for bottom and new bumperbolts for mine...once it's rusty it eats the thread


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> yep.... I got new bolts/clips for bottom and new bumperbolts for mine...once it's rusty it eats the thread


:wave:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :wave:


what's up brother


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> the way I like it!!!


X206 :biggrin:


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

BUMP! I'm just cruising by, I Enjoyed the GlassHouse Pics!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> yep.... I got new bolts/clips for bottom and new bumperbolts for mine...once it's rusty it eats the thread


Where'd you get new ones?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Where'd you get new ones?


digging through some old gm nut/bolt boxes someone had....even found a bunch of og gm key blanks 

anyone need some fresh keys


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> digging through some old gm nut/bolt boxes someone had....even found a bunch of og gm key blanks
> 
> anyone need some fresh keys


DID YOU SAY GM BLANKS???


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt dig them glasshouses cant wait to finished my 75


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

attention anyone whos fixed a saggin door...

its about that time for my doors.

will these kits do the job? and do i need a total of 4 kits(top and bottom on each door) or do i just need to do the top hinge on each door?

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/pa...rc1Z8iidu?itemIdentifier=730486_176144_15907_

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/s...r=1976&make=Chevrolet&model=Impala&vi=1049183

cant seem to find a kit thats specifically for the bottom hinge, which looks different?

thanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay Elcoshiloco, u still got this elco that's peeking in tha pic on tha left? What year is it? I have two '70s and a '72. I love em :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

KINGCADILLAC 

Damn this is clean :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG_LOS just got my 76 yesterday :biggrin: skirts are in the car
[img said:


> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e191/NENA22ALBUM/102_4171.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay does anybody know where I can get a set of mounting bases for my sport mirrors and tha deluxe chrome ones?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> KINGCADILLAC
> 
> Damn this is clean :wow:


love this color... I'd really like to paint mine that color... just don't want to change my interior color


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> KINGCADILLAC
> 
> Damn this is clean :wow:


Never owned by kingcaddillac owned by a guy from the M up here


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> BIG_LOS just got my 76 yesterday :biggrin: skirts are in the car
> [IMG said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Any Sport mirrors around??


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > i sold it to him a few years back. he was in houston, think he traded it to some cat for a caddy:dunno:
> ...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> nice:thumbsup:





socapots said:


> lookin good man





heartofthacity said:


> I love that blue! It's similar to tha blue I'm doing on my rag, where'd you get your top done/from?


Thanks fellas! its a Haattz stayfast canvast top.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

attention anyone whos fixed a saggin door...

its about that time for my doors.

will these kits do the job? and do i need a total of 4 kits(top and bottom on each door) or do i just need to do the top hinge on each door?

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/pa...rc1Z8iidu?itemIdentifier=730486_176144_15907_

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/s...r=1976&make=Chevrolet&model=Impala&vi=1049183

cant seem to find a kit thats specifically for the bottom hinge, which looks different?

thanks


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

have someone lift the end of the door up while its open. You will see where the movement is. 
If its in the hinge pins then yeah those will do it for you. If it were me id do them both. if its just the bushings worn out you could always just replace those. instead of the pin and bushing.. that is if the pin is ok to be re used.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> BIG_LOS just got my 76 yesterday :biggrin: skirts are in the car
> [IMG said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

socapots said:


> have someone lift the end of the door up while its open. You will see where the movement is.
> If its in the hinge pins then yeah those will do it for you. If it were me id do them both. if its just the bushings worn out you could always just replace those. instead of the pin and bushing.. that is if the pin is ok to be re used.



by both you mean the pins AND bushings?or top and bottom? 

my plans are to swap both pins and bushings, but I cant seem to figure out what needs to be done, or what can be done with the bottom.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Ay Elcoshiloco, u still got this elco that's peeking in tha pic on tha left? What year is it? I have two '70s and a '72. I love em :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Damn! Good eye car detective. No wonder you find all these staches of Glasshouses. Yeah I still have it, it is a 70' Non SS. 350/350, all original down to working AM Radio.



Damn! Good eye car detective. It is a 70, non SS, 350/350. All original, working AM radio, original engine and trans.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> attention anyone whos fixed a saggin door...
> 
> its about that time for my doors.
> 
> ...


The hinge with the spring in it, you're better off getting a new one(complete hinge assembly) from Classic Industries. Then just rebuild the non-spring hinge with any of those rebuild kits. That is what I did on my 76 Impala.


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Try. getting them off a four door the doors are less heavy if you don't want to buy them new 15 at the yard


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

what years/ models fit?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> *compliments of the individual's topic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:
> 
> 
> > :facepalm:
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

elcoshiloco said:


> Damn! Good eye car detective. It is a 70, non SS, 350/350. All original, working AM radio, original engine and trans.


That year was my first guess too :naughty: I got crack eyes when it comes to all oldskools :rofl: All my boys hit me up with pics of blurry ass cars in em and be seeing if I can identify cars in tha backgrounds. I saw my waghouse from about 100 yards away, thru a 7ft opening in between two houses and trees, out tha corner of my eye, while I was driving down a street with my homegirl yapping in my ear :biggrin: it was like "wann wann wann blah blah blah" and I was like "oh shit!!! Do my eyes deceive me!!" vrooooom. She just shook her head at me when we pulled up on it lol. Last year I was kickin it with my other homegirl and decided to take a walk while she got her nails done and I walked past this house with a car with a tarp on it. This old lady was mowing her lawn and I stopped and looked at tha silhouette of tha car, that was covered completely to tha tires, and was like "is that a '68 Charger?" she must've looked at me soo stupid :rofl: she was like "yea, how'd you know? It's been covered for 10 years and you can't even see tha wheels or anything?" I told her its a 'gift'  now if only I could have garage-ray vision :naughty: then I'd really be in business!


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> That year was my first guess too :naughty: I got crack eyes when it comes to all oldskools :rofl: All my boys hit me up with pics of blurry ass cars in em and be seeing if I can identify cars in tha backgrounds. I saw my waghouse from about 100 yards away, thru a 7ft opening in between two houses and trees, out tha corner of my eye, while I was driving down a street with my homegirl yapping in my ear :biggrin: it was like "wann wann wann blah blah blah" and I was like "oh shit!!! Do my eyes deceive me!!" vrooooom. She just shook her head at me when we pulled up on it lol. Last year I was kickin it with my other homegirl and decided to take a walk while she got her nails done and I walked past this house with a car with a tarp on it. This old lady was mowing her lawn and I stopped and looked at tha silhouette of tha car, that was covered completely to tha tires, and was like "is that a '68 Charger?" she must've looked at me soo stupid :rofl: she was like "yea, how'd you know? It's been covered for 10 years and you can't even see tha wheels or anything?" I told her its a 'gift'  now if only I could have garage-ray vision :naughty: then I'd really be in business!


:roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> BIG_LOS just got my 76 yesterday :biggrin: skirts are in the car
> [IMG said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > i sold it to him a few years back. he was in houston, think he traded it to some cat for a caddy:dunno:
> ...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

NINJA said:


> INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:
> 
> 
> > isn't that the one that was in Blvd Aces in TX?
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :yes:


Thought so, the car looks CLEAN!


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

slabrider93 said:


>


Your car is my computer screen background. She is a beauty!


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

impalacusTOM said:


> Your car is my computer screen background. She is a beauty!


Thanks bro. Still working on it.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> This was posted a while ago but it's just soo damn sexy it deserves to be re-posted :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > IF THIS CAR WAS BLACK WITH THE RED TRIM I WOULD RAPE THE SHIT OUT OF IT. :boink:
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

slabrider93 said:


>


man that looks good..


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> brn2ridelo said:
> 
> 
> > This was posted a while ago but it's just soo damn sexy it deserves to be re-posted :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Psta said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > this was my homie LoLo's 76! "The Blacc house"
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Psta said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > this was my homie LoLo's 76! "The Blacc house"
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> Psta said:
> 
> 
> > sold to a youngster and his dad somewhere in Europe
> ...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:
> 
> 
> > X2. Black is beautiful :naughty: brown is coo too lol :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> Psta said:
> 
> 
> > sold to a youngster and his dad somewhere in Europe
> ...


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

Psta said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > this was my homie LoLo's 76! "The Blacc house"
> ...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

got some new ABS fillers from* E&K industries for 154 shipped*, heres how they fit against the metal bracket....ill have to bend the bracket a little.










mocked up against the body's contour on the passengers side.










here they are installed....the gaps are a little off.










the gaps on the top.










it doesnt hug the side like i would like it to.










its not great, but i think i can make them work.










now the drivers side was worse...










i ended up just bolting them on without the bracket. they fit much better, but still not perfect.



















ive gotta close up the holes and redrill them over a little bit. pretty close.

*Now my questions....

*1) what problems will i run into if i ditched the bracket and put washers instead? and if i just bolt them on directly?

and 2) how are you guys fixing these with jb weld? i wanna fix the holes and redrill them, you guys just sanding around the area and putting JB weld right there?

thanks.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> got some new ABS fillers from* E&K industries for 154 shipped*, heres how they fit against the metal bracket....ill have to bend the bracket a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bolts only? i think should be okay, these are a harder material (abs) so not rubber that would need a metal backing. plus these cars get a different life once restored, so they won`t be abused as an everyday car. i like the way the ABS set fits, an little adjusting, and BAMMM!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

They look good


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JB weld can be sanded just like any filler....

I'd put the metal trim, just bend it to make it stay tight.... the problem you may run into with just the screws is the plastic bowing... which will end up cracking the filler


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> Psta said:
> 
> 
> > sold to a youngster and his dad somewhere in Europe
> ...


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> brn2ridelo said:
> 
> 
> > think they sold it :facepalm:
> ...


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> brn2ridelo said:
> 
> 
> > This was posted a while ago but it's just soo damn sexy it deserves to be re-posted :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

75'glass house said:


> when i fist got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice color combo NITE*LIFE :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> bolts only? i think should be okay, these are a harder material (abs) so not rubber that would need a metal backing. plus these cars get a different life once restored, so they won`t be abused as an everyday car. i like the way the ABS set fits, an little adjusting, and BAMMM!


that does look like a good fit.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

got me some spacers for the front of my 76. It will be on trus next summer for sure.. unless i run into something else that keeps me back. haha.. But as soon as it gets warmer out im sure as hell gonna be getting these on. lol.


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

73loukat said:


> Nice color combo NITE*LIFE :thumbsup:


thanks bro


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> got me some spacers for the front of my 76. It will be on trus next summer for sure.. unless i run into something else that keeps me back. haha.. But as soon as it gets warmer out im sure as hell gonna be getting these on. lol.


SPACERS? YOUR WHEELS HIT?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

yeah. the fronts needed another 1/8th inch or so ontop of the 3/4 that was there. 
ended up going with 1inchers, and decided i'll just get the adatpers from 5X5 to 5X4.75. that way i dont have to grind out that bit on the fronts. Its not alot of material to take off. but even easier when you dont have to do it at all.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

-14C sitting in the sunshine in my garage.. drinking some dragon stout.. and smoking some nice cigars... this is a good day. i gotta get a cigar holder in the glasshouse for summer cruzing.. lol.

edit: and listening some bacchanal radio. Soca anyone??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:facepalm:......

huh?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lol... 
i knew you would be the next post. lol.
i take it your not a soca music fan?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> -14C sitting in the sunshine in my garage.. drinking some dragon stout.. and smoking some nice cigars... this is a good day. i gotta get a cigar holder in the glasshouse for summer cruzing.. lol.
> 
> edit: and listening some bacchanal radio. Soca anyone??


IT`S A NICE 79 DEGREES BY THE BEACH
GONNA DIG OUT SOME TREASURES FOR POMONA SUNDAY


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> lol...
> i knew you would be the next post. lol.
> i take it your not a soca music fan?


"who let the dogs out!.....woof woof woof Woolf "


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGG RAYY said:


> CAN I ROLL THROUGH  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea dezzy but now that ride has a new owner and 26" rims :facepalm:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea dezzy but now that ride has a new owner and 26" rims :facepalm:


:nono: that is NOT good


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> "who let the dogs out!.....woof woof woof Woolf "


lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> IT`S A NICE 79 DEGREES BY THE BEACH
> GONNA DIG OUT SOME TREASURES FOR POMONA SUNDAY


damn... that woulda been even nicer..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SAUL said:


> Yo who's are these? Clean as a muhfucka


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea dezzy but now that ride has a new owner and 26" rims :facepalm:


Oh snaps, I've seen pic of this one like that. I knew it looked familiar.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


>


I'm likin' this one a lot!!!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> SAUL said:
> 
> 
> > Yo who's are these? Clean as a muhfucka
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


 very very nice homie:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > BLUE ONE ON THE TOP IS DONALD FROM GROUPE C.C., AND THAT CAR IS BAAAAAD ASS!!!:yes:
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr. J76 said:


> Oooowweeee :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> dats dope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Side pipes huh :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Yessir!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I found some og '74 literature today 
























And a nice ass passenger mirror... Today was a good day


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

pm sent on mirror


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> brn2ridelo said:
> 
> 
> > Yessir!!!
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> brn2ridelo said:
> 
> 
> > Side pipes huh :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > love this glasshouse
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pure gangster


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

props to the homie Saul.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ said:


> Quick question, these taillights never came all chromed like this from tha factory right?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> props to the homie Saul.


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> brn2ridelo said:
> 
> 
> > Side pipes huh :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> props to the homie Saul.


thats wicked man...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> SAUL said:
> 
> 
> > Yo who's are these? Clean as a muhfucka
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question, these taillights never came all chromed like this from tha factory right?
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> props to the homie Saul.


X2, HOWEVER, NEXT TIME DONT PARK IT BY A DUMPSTER!!!:h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> pure gangster


STRAIGHT OG RIGHT THERE BROTHER!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> props to the homie Saul.


x76


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question, these taillights never came all chromed like this from tha factory right?
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jc76 said:


> I love this pic. Does dude still have it??


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> X2, HOWEVER, NEXT TIME DONT PARK IT BY A DUMPSTER!!!:h5:


oh well since its by the dumpster must mean he dont want it no more,i'll pick it up tomorrow


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > dats dope
> ...


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

My next project!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> I just wanna bite tha shit out of tha fender man :rofl: car looks damn good


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

whats good ghouse brothers was wondering if anyone knew if the fron bumper fillers of a 76 impala will fit a 76 caprice?? same part?:dunno:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> whats good ghouse brothers was wondering if anyone knew if the fron bumper fillers of a 76 impala will fit a 76 caprice?? same part?:dunno:


it should if it had the square head lights it should be no problem


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> brn2ridelo said:
> 
> 
> > Yessir!!!
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

76glasshouse;7748361[img said:


> http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee19/1976impala/DSCI0453.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

75'glass house said:


> it should if it had the square head lights it should be no problem


Yup it does, and 75 Caprice too.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

langeberg said:


> Too short... :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 446374
> 
> 
> My next project!!!


:thumbsup: I got your grille up here :biggrin:



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


I'd love to be cruisin down that strip


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sweet pics


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

75'glass house said:


> it should if it had the square head lights it should be no problem


impalas have round headlights but thanks im sure they will fit the same:thumbsup:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

Can't find any threads on Glasshouse builds, would like to see some pics of frame wraps in progress/finished, to see what others did. Searched but no findy..... Any help from the familia greatly appreciated.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Did big Marc or Shopslaggard wrap theirs?


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Did big Marc or Shopslaggard wrap theirs?


i think i remember seeing a post about it.. but cant remember for the life of me who did.. i think shops did..


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wuz up ghouse riders


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

socapots said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > which picnic was this from??
> ...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

impalacusTOM said:


> Can't find any threads on Glasshouse builds, would like to see some pics of frame wraps in progress/finished, to see what others did. Searched but no findy..... Any help from the familia greatly appreciated.


:wave: impalacusTOM, I am Shops Laggard, and I had a full wrap done 1/4" inside, and outside of the frame, and the crossmember. I will try to find the pics and scan them. Homies in LA will do a full wrap for around 2 racks or stress point I do not know how much for that, give them a call. All you have to do is drop the frame off to them and they will take it from there.

Danny from D&A Customs in San Jose is going to do a full wrap on Jr's 74 raghouse frame.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

socapots said:


> i think i remember seeing a post about it.. but cant remember for the life of me who did.. i think shops did..


:wave: socapots, you are correct; I had mine done. Stay uffin: bro.


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: impalacusTOM, I am Shops Laggard, and I had a full wrap done 1/4" inside, and outside of the frame, and the crossmember. I will try to find the pics and scan them. Homies in LA will do a full wrap for around 2 racks or stress point I do not know how much for that, give them a call. All you have to do is drop the frame off to them and they will take it from there.
> 
> Danny from D&A Customs in San Jose is going to do a full wrap on Jr's 74 raghouse frame.


I am doing my own wrap right now, link in my sig. Just like to look at pictures of other peoples work because sometimes you have an idea of how your going to do something in your head and then you see how someone else did it and think.....why the fuck didn't I think of doing it that way?!!?! Seen a lot of good ideas from other build threads on here but nothing specific to the "King of the Lowriders" aka Glasshouse!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

impalacusTOM said:


> I am doing my own wrap right now, link in my sig. Just like to look at pictures of other peoples work because sometimes you have an idea of how your going to do something in your head and then you see how someone else did it and think.....why the fuck didn't I think of doing it that way?!!?! Seen a lot of good ideas from other build threads on here but nothing specific to the "King of the Lowriders" aka Glasshouse!


I think theres not.much info bevause nobody really hops a glasshouse


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


>


DIGGIN THOSE TAIL LIGHTS.:wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANYBODY MAKING THE CHROME WINDOW TRIM?
NEED A SET


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

people were talking about a guy at pomona selling them last year, maybe someones got his number?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pm Saul he bought a set....


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> pm Saul he bought a set....


sup phil, just got your text today. ill be sure to bring an 18 pack when the time comes!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> Wuz up ghouse riders


:wave: waddup Jaime... U still cheating on tha Glasshouse with that '65 rag? :rofl:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: waddup Jaime... U still cheating on tha Glasshouse with that '65 rag? :rofl:


when we gona see the waghouse on some spokes?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's my Caprice when I first got it in '10


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

whats up chopper, u still have it for sale? im always looking for a clean glasshouse.send me some pics of interior and more info, thanks


CHOPPER 76 said:


> $4,000 1976 Impala Custom


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: waddup Jaime... U still cheating on tha Glasshouse with that '65 rag? :rofl:


Yes sir. I'm still putting in work on my ghouse I'm about to paint the belly then start throwing on all the chrome back on it but hope I get her done this year .how everything going for you homie


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> when we gona see the waghouse on some spokes?


x76!:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> Yes sir. I'm still putting in work on my ghouse I'm about to paint the belly then start throwing on all the chrome back on it but hope I get her done this year .how everything going for you homie


 everything's coo up here, tryna stay dry and counting tha days til summer, or at least spring :uh: I'm pulling tha motor out tha rag this weekend for a better small block so I can ride again.


brn2ridelo said:


> when we gona see the waghouse on some spokes?


Someone send me a set! :biggrin: Ima see if my cousin has a set I can throw on it right quick :inout: it's gonna stay on stocks tho when I paint it...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


>


LOOKS CCCOLDD WITH THAT BURNER GOING!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> people were talking about a guy at pomona selling them last year, maybe someones got his number?


I NEVER SAW HIM SELLING ANY


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I CAN MAKE SOME WITH A HEAT GUN IF I CAN FIND THE PLASTIC CHROME EDGE TRIM
ANYBODY KNOW A STORE SELLING IT? PEPBOYS?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

to all my ghouse fam your all invited


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

impalacusTOM said:


> Can't find any threads on Glasshouse builds, would like to see some pics of frame wraps in progress/finished, to see what others did. Searched but no findy..... Any help from the familia greatly appreciated.

















done by Homies


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> everything's coo up here, tryna stay dry and counting tha days til summer, or at least spring :uh: I'm pulling tha motor out tha rag this weekend for a better small block so I can ride again.Someone send me a set! :biggrin: Ima see if my cousin has a set I can throw on it right quick :inout: it's gonna stay on stocks tho when I paint it...


SEND ME $4000 AND I WILL CUSTOM MAKE U A SET OF ZENITHS. :rimshot:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> I think theres not.much info bevause nobody really hops a glasshouse










I play with mines all day


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

inkera said:


> View attachment 447569
> 
> I play with mines all day


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

inkera said:


> View attachment 447569
> 
> 
> 
> I play with mines all day


:worship:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

NINJA said:


> :thumbsup:


Whats happening NINJA


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

inkera said:


> Whats happening NINJA


not much, what's good with ya?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

inkera said:


> View attachment 447569
> 
> I play with mines all day




ok ok NOT MANY people hop glasshouses. how many inches?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

inkera said:


> View attachment 447569
> 
> I play with mines all day


YES SIR:thumbsup:


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bump! TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> everything's coo up here, tryna stay dry and counting tha days til summer, or at least spring :uh: I'm pulling tha motor out tha rag this weekend for a better small block so I can ride again.Someone send me a set! :biggrin: Ima see if my cousin has a set I can throw on it right quick :inout: it's gonna stay on stocks tho when I paint it...


 that cool dog nothing like a rag hook it up so you could bend those corners and throw some spokes on it some Chinas fuck it that what I bought for my 65 money is tight but they look good


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

NINJA said:


> not much, what's good with ya?


Trying to stay on top of these bills...you know how that goes.....trying to get out there and roll every chance I get. You still in Cali, there is a big show comming up on the 18th (Traffic show)...they always have a good turn out.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> YES SIR:thumbsup:


Whats happenig Rich


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> ok ok NOT MANY people hop glasshouses. how many inches?


never put it on a ruler..I do it for the fun of the streets, not to mention the bitches.......they love it when that pretty black grabs air...then lay the ass with the titanium sparks........Drove them crazy this weekend in Hollywood


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

dannyp said:


> done by Homies


That frame is lovely....love those fat welds....is it with a stick or wire?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> SEND ME $4000 AND I WILL CUSTOM MAKE U A SET OF ZENITHS. :rimshot:


Fuuuuuuuck dat :rofl:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

inkera said:


> Trying to stay on top of these bills...you know how that goes.....trying to get out there and roll every chance I get. You still in Cali, there is a big show comming up on the 18th (Traffic show)...they always have a good turn out.


I hear ya. Yea I'm up in the Bay area. I'm gonna hit a couple shows this weekend. Impalas Mag and Street Low shows  I'll look into the Traffic show


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> that cool dog nothing like a rag hook it up so you could bend those corners and throw some spokes on it some Chinas fuck it that what I bought for my 65 money is tight but they look good


I want some tru's


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS cc


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

inkera said:


> Trying to stay on top of these bills...you know how that goes.....trying to get out there and roll every chance I get. You still in Cali, there is a big show comming up on the 18th (Traffic show)...they always have a good turn out.


Just looked, it's about a 7hr drive. But you know me, I'm known to drive for a good get-together


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> I want some tru's


And I want Daytons like the first one I had but there 2400 just for the rims


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

NINJA said:


> I hear ya. Yea I'm up in the Bay area. I'm gonna hit a couple shows this weekend. Impalas Mag and Street Low shows  I'll look into the Traffic show


I think Vic is up that way...he is cool peeps, I know he'll be at some of those shows if not all of them...he reps his plaque to the fullest


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

inkera said:


> I think Vic is up that way...he is cool peeps, I know he'll be at some of those shows if not all of them...he reps his plaque to the fullest


He's a little further North from where I'm at right now. I know he's down to drive for a food show too. I might hit him up to see if he's gonna go to these


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> I want some tru's


that's the best choice!:thumbsup:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

dannyp said:


> done by Homies


How come they just do the sides and not top and bottom?


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

They do full frames but I went with a
Semi full wrap just to keep the weight down so only the front is wrap all around and back is sides only inside and out just a Lil more then stress points


impalacusTOM said:


> How come they just do the sides and not top and bottom?


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

What's up dezzy I got all my parts in last night thanks and good looking out...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

danny_boy_65 said:


> that's the best choice!:thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

langeberg said:


> This color is dope


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

aztec1 said:


> What's up dezzy I got all my parts in last night thanks and good looking out...


 faaaaaassho!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> langeberg said:
> 
> 
> > This color is dope
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :yes:


so I hear you sending tempting offers to my boy PSTA ..... you got him all confused now, he don't know what to do:roflmao:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :yes:


:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

inkera said:


> never put it on a ruler..I do it for the fun of the streets, not to mention the bitches.......they love it when that pretty black grabs air...then lay the ass with the titanium sparks........Drove them crazy this weekend in Hollywood


pics of the titanium?i loved hitting a rolling 3 off the light when my girls not expecting it


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> langeberg said:
> 
> 
> > This color is dope
> ...


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

GOT SOME COLOR ON THE G-HOUSE A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO...COLOR CAME OUT REAL NICE


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Fuuuuuuuck dat :rofl:


:h5:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> pics of the titanium?i loved hitting a rolling 3 off the light when my girls not expecting it


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

COLOR SANDED AND READY FOR PATTERNS


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

LOVE THIS PICTURE....I LOOKED UP "CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE" IN THE DICTIONARY AND THIS PICTURE POPPED UP :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

NINJA said:


>


THIS IS THE PICTURE I WAS TALKING ABOUT


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

NINJA said:


>


right on NINJA


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> THIS IS THE PICTURE I WAS TALKING ABOUT


:thumbsup:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> langeberg said:
> 
> 
> > This color is dope
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 448036
> View attachment 448037
> 
> View attachment 448038
> ...


Is that green or a blue?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> Is that green or a blue?


It's up to u homie...sometimes it looks green with a blue pearl and other times it looks blue with a green pearl...i picked the color from a 2006 toyota color chart


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

krysler300 said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > Do u have a side pic of this ride?
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave: :wave: :wave: sup homies


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: :wave: :wave: sup homies


Whats crackin' dezzy...i see ur '74 impala inventory is growing, thats whats up homez


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

NINJA said:


>


WHERES THEM SKIRTS AT BRAH?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

spook said:


> whats up chopper, u still have it for sale? im always looking for a clean glasshouse.send me some pics of interior and more info, thanks


send me your email


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

NINJA said:


>




what a shot.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

wow 74' impala is coming along very mr big happy 


them nos parts are well deserved on that glasshouse


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> LOVE THIS PICTURE....I LOOKED UP "CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE" IN THE DICTIONARY AND THIS PICTURE POPPED UP :thumbsup:





LostInSanPedro said:


> what a shot.


thanx guys



inkera said:


> right on NINJA


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

NINJA said:


>


great pic really makes me miss my black 74'....

tomorrow will be the 4th anniversary.....


----------



## ELI_OC_714 (Mar 8, 2012)

NINJA said:


>


What a bas ass ride... congrats!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> great pic really makes me miss my black 74'....
> 
> tomorrow will be the 4th anniversary.....


Thanx!


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 448032
> View attachment 448033
> 
> View attachment 448034
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

NINJA said:


> so I hear you sending tempting offers to my boy PSTA ..... you got him all confused now, he don't know what to do:roflmao:


:naughty:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :naughty:


I think he should do it


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

NINJA said:


> I think he should do it


THE ONLY THING STOPPING HIM IS FEAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> THE ONLY THING STOPPING HIM IS FEAR!!! :biggrin:


Fear isn't in the heart or vocabulary of a true Glasshouse owner, that shit's for people that build catalog lowriders....that's why they don't own a Glasshouse


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> great pic really makes me miss my black 74'....
> 
> tomorrow will be the 4th anniversary.....


I remember your 74 like it was yesterday....the inn and out in fullerton...and other places....... Elysian several times


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

ELI_OC_714 said:


> What a bas ass ride... congrats!


Thanks


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> WHERES THEM SKIRTS AT BRAH?


Need a clean set


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

may she rest in peace.......

:tears:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay do full size caddies or other GMs have tha same convertible top as Raghouses, if so, which ones?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

71-75 full size gm convert.... Cadi Pontiac Buick olds any with the scissor top


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Whats crackin' dezzy...i see ur '74 impala inventory is growing, thats whats up homez


Definately  I'd like to build a clean ass '74 Impala one day. They're nice to me. I love that front end :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> 71-75 full size gm convert.... Cadi Pontiac Buick olds any with the scissor top


An olds 98?? Were full sizes tha only scissor tops?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> That what I'm talking about 74 looking gangster


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> may she rest in peace.......
> 
> :tears:


this was urs homie?..did u have a drop black and purple?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> this was urs homie?..did u have a drop black and purple?


that was my baby...

never had a rag though


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> harborareaPhil said:
> 
> 
> > That what I'm talking about 74 looking gangster
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


I think the 74 front clip looks more gangster then this one my opinion the 74 is more rare you don't see them like u see this one but there both nice but the 74 is better lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> I think the 74 front clip looks more gangster then this one my opinion the 74 is more rare you don't see them like u see this one but there both nice but the 74 is better lol


lol everyone has their own flavor!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

gonna post a few 74' impala pics in remembrance of mine


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> I think the 74 front clip looks more gangster then this one my opinion the 74 is more rare you don't see them like u see this one but there both nice but the 74 is better lol


76 clip trumps them all in these years!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

ramiro6687 said:


> 76 clip trumps them all in these years!!!


The 74 clip looks tuff the 76 look to round but it nice like homie said everyone has there own taste but if you look on this ghouse fest all you see 76,.u don't see that many 74


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


>


This '74 has a clean ass grill


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

jaimef702 said:


> The 74 clip looks tuff the 76 look to round but it nice like homie said everyone has there own taste but if you look on this ghouse fest all you see 76,.u don't see that many 74


I want to know what everyone does with the '74 front clips when they convert to a '76


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

speaking of which, I got a 76 impala/75 caprice header, corners, and headlight assembly for salei in socal. willng to ship


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


My homies old car


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

If anyone's interested text me (760)899-4144
$3,500 firm


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> If anyone's interested text me (760)899-4144
> $3,500 firm


dont throw in the towel!

you get my PM?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> I want to know what everyone does with the '74 front clips when they convert to a '76


I think the part on a 74 are hard to get that why peoples convert them


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

inkera said:


> Whats happenig Rich


 WORKING BROTHA WHATS NEW


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> If anyone's interested text me (760)899-4144
> $3,500 firm


KEEP IT HOMIE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BLUE OWL said:


> KEEP IT HOMIE



Gots to go it was the chrome bill before the phone bill but that chrome bills catching up bills bills bills wish some could pay my bills


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> dont throw in the towel!
> 
> you get my PM?


Got it ill send that grill when I get a chance


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

cool im ready when you are.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> If anyone's interested text me (760)899-4144
> $3,500 firm


:thumbsup: looks clean.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

shops laggard said:


> socapots said:
> 
> 
> > This was from the first Glasshouse/Raghouse picnic in 08'. That red raghouse was mine until I gave it to Jr.. That is me in the hat.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


>



got the heat on? how cold is it down there??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

does anyone know wheere I can get this grill???


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


So you bought it!
We passed you on the "5" last friday. Clean Glasshouse!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> So you bought it!
> We passed you on the "5" last friday. Clean Glasshouse!


Ya its mine now. Thx bro its a really clean car. Gonna change a few things just to put my style on it not to much thou.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Ya its mine now. Thx bro its a really clean car. Gonna change a few things just to put my style on it not to much thou.


Cool bro! 
Good luck with it!


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

My buddy got a 76 impala 2dr for parts. If anyone need some misc parts hit me up.Car is rotten but has some good usable parts left. has all the trim except side moldings. interior complete, no power. The interior color is like a tourquise.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> I want to know what everyone does with the '74 front clips when they convert to a '76


They get ran on derby cars.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG RED said:


> They get ran on derby cars.


 don't say dat!!! That's tha other 'D' word you can't say in here :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74'Glasshouse said:


> Some G-Houses that came together for the Amigo's picnic in Las Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SMURF said:


> *Boxers Bad Ass 75 MARY JUANA  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave: who's ready for tha Glasshouse picnic :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yep it's pretty sweet.... he did some pretty cool mods to his ride


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Im planning on doing that to my backseat...does anyone know if its custom made or will the back seat of a late 60's impala fit perfect in a g-house??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

just gotta cut the notch out


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

the notch for the driveshaft? what does that metal piece do?never seen one up close...just decorative?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> does anyone know where I can get this grill???


anyone???????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sorry that question has been asked a hundred times...

pm mr.74 he had one made for his ride.... can't remember the dam name of the place it was in long beach :facepalm:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

NINJA said:


>


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody ever taken a chrome remote mirror apart to chrome? Any tips or stuff to look out for??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> just gotta cut the notch out


X2. Order a new one from like a '58 Impala or something and measure twice and cut once :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> anyone???????


I think I've seen them on eBay too.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Low_Ryde said:


> This pic makes me want to set fire to every car I own :rofl:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> anyone???????


I pretty sure glory grills in long beach California I remember him pm me that


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> sorry that question has been asked a hundred times...
> 
> pm mr.74 he had one made for his ride.... can't remember the dam name of the place it was in long beach :facepalm:





heartofthacity said:


> I think I've seen them on eBay too.





jaimef702 said:


> I pretty sure glory grills in long beach California I remember him pm me that



thx fellas I just left a message with them at JWE grills in Long Beach


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Anybody ever taken a chrome remote mirror apart to chrome? Any tips or stuff to look out for??


shoot me a text only hard part is taking the wires off the remote


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

customgrills.com if anyone needs grills :thumbsup:to the ghouse family if you no other post them


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> thx fellas I just left a message with them at JWE grills in Long Beach


post pics when you recess the lights


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> anyone???????


Glory Grills look them up


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

don't know how I feel about all the unchromeing.....

scared of what rims will be on it


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Anybody ever taken a chrome remote mirror apart to chrome? Any tips or stuff to look out for??


 make sure you save all the parts, and don't break it!


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> anyone???????


 GG Grill in Pomona, talk to Greg 909-865-1888


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> don't know how I feel about all the unchromeing.....
> 
> *scared of what rims will be on it*


i think we all already know the answer...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


i wana see these on spokes!


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Ya its mine now. Thx bro its a really clean car. Gonna change a few things just to put my style on it not to much thou.


I owned it 4 about three hours then i traded it for a done up 64 that glass is fuckn clean do i tradded my black 66 for dat have fun with it homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Looks like a derby car :facepalm: all it needs is a number on tha side


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

"spray painted my chrome" life


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I went and checked this '76 out today... They want too much IMO. But it is tempting cuz I like '76 Impalas :thumbsup:




















































I was eying tha quarter window trim tho :naughty:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Low_Ryde said:
> 
> 
> > This pic makes me want to set fire to every car I own :rofl:
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

masterbation


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:fool2:


harborareaPhil said:


> masterbation


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl: yep


like those hubcaps dezzy got a set of those in the garage


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> don't know how I feel about all the unchromeing.....
> 
> scared of what rims will be on it


I know how i feel







:barf:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> "spray painted my chrome" life


"payed the phone bill before the chorme bill" life. Shit is haggard looking blacked out :nosad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl:


:facepalm:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl: yep
> 
> 
> like those hubcaps dezzy got a set of those in the garage


I need a landau set or at least a 76 Caprice set for tha waghouse. Anybody wanna help a brotha out :dunno:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> NEW ILLUSIONS cc


Beautifull, love the look of 5.20s on a clean Glasshouse!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: who's ready for tha Glasshouse picnic :wave:


ahhh yes: the famous (PEE YOUR PANTS IN THE 70'S) photo...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

He that live'th in Glasshouse's should'nt throw stone's? 

WHAT EVER SIDE OF FENCE YOUR DAYTON HAMMER LAND'S ON? OR STAR WENCH FOR YOUR CRAGERS?
the 1st amendment is something that nobody noplace nohow? should be able to take from you!
There is an election taking place this year. FIXED AS IT MAY BE. I have a responsibility to what I can to 
make things difficult for the whoring media and the powers that want to take all our freedoms away. 
A Glasshouse sort of represent's freedom. exorcise your freedom and get involved in some way. regardless of who you vote for? check out the issues and make a choice. I am sure nowone want's to send anymore children friends and family off to unnecessary war? say what you will about me? but really love all my people, and i put that on somthin..


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


 HEY BRO! WHAT DID HE USE FOR THE FLOOR IN THAT CAR BOX LINER SPRAY AND THAN PAINTED OVER IT? LOOKS COOL!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

* I HAVE SOME SKIRTS FOR SALE, THERE VERY CLEAN $150 CALL ME MARTIN 18186059052*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*FITS 75-76 CAPRICE OR IMPALAS!!!*


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Took my girl out on a hot date in the rag.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> He that live'th in Glasshouse's should'nt throw stone's?
> 
> WHAT EVER SIDE OF FENCE YOUR DAYTON HAMMER LAND'S ON? OR STAR WENCH FOR YOUR CRAGERS?
> the 1st amendment is something that nobody noplace nohow? should be able to take from you!
> ...


Nice talk and good lookin' Glasshouse. 
Really hope that Ron Paul can pull though and be the next President.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I went and checked this '76 out today... They want too much IMO. But it is tempting cuz I like '76 Impalas :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKED LIKE HE DROVE THAT CAR WITH A BOX CUTTER IN HIS BACK POCKET


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

slabrider93 said:


> Took my girl out on a hot date in the rag.


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> LOOKED LIKE HE DROVE THAT CAR WITH A BOX CUTTER IN HIS BACK POCKET


:rofl: I make sure everyone checks their pockets before hoping in my shit!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> * I HAVE SOME SKIRTS FOR SALE, THERE VERY CLEAN $150 CALL ME MARTIN 18186059052*


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl: I make sure everyone checks their pockets before hoping in my shit!!!


check out the carpet,,,,,,,,
looks like he drove with climbing spikes on his boots too


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

hugos76 said:


> I freakin love this pic


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

STRAY 52 said:


> 2.as for all this talk about making reproduction this or that, to me its just going to ruin it for everyone. build one by just getting your repro parts online takes the fun away from owning one to me. i guess owning a house will be like owning a 64 impala everyone will have one. its always taken a speacial love for these cars to build one and because of just that, the hard time we have looking for the parts. and the good felling we get when we score on a clean or even new old stock parts. but i guess im just rambling now and it probably makes no sense o well. :uh:





harborareaPhil said:


> I'm 100% in agreement with you brother....I've been doing this for a minute now(building/searching/ridin')...and all bullshit aside...it would be a slap in the face...to open a catalog and build my car...


X206. It's fun hunting for parts, well it's fun to me at least :rofl: and whatever I find I bring back for tha Glasspack <---:naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Yo Manu, where u at homie??? Thought u was gonna come down a [email protected] a brotha


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I just picked up these in the last 2 weeks. I bought the rag in hopes of fixing it up, now I just bought the landau today. So now Im confused on what to do, finish the rag and drive the landau or sell either or, or just keep em both.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice score.... keep them both

don't worry about rushing and hooking them up....they will be fine cruising stock


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

slabrider93 said:


> Took my girl out on a hot date in the rag.


nice ride Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Low_Ryde said:
> 
> 
> > This pic makes me want to set fire to every car I own :rofl:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

BIG RED said:


> "payed the phone bill before the chorme bill" life. Shit is haggard looking blacked out :nosad:


hahaha..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice score.... keep them both
> 
> don't worry about rushing and hooking them up....they will be fine cruising stock


like he said.. 
and that green on is lookin nice man.. any interior pics?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice score.... keep them both
> 
> don't worry about rushing and hooking them up....they will be fine cruising stock


x2 those are both really clean.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

CHUKO 204 said:


> nice ride Homie:thumbsup:





CHUKO 204 said:


> :wave:


sup man..


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

815moto said:


> I just picked up these in the last 2 weeks. I bought the rag in hopes of fixing it up, now I just bought the landau today. So now Im confused on what to do, finish the rag and drive the landau or sell either or, or just keep em both.



im jelouse:fool2::fool2:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

socapots said:


> sup man..


Just studying homie  taking the occasional LIL break


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> hugos76 said:
> 
> 
> > I freakin love this pic
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

815moto said:


> I just picked up these in the last 2 weeks. I bought the rag in hopes of fixing it up, now I just bought the landau today. So now Im confused on what to do, finish the rag and drive the landau or sell either or, or just keep em both.


CONGRATS!! GREAT SCORE!!! KEEP EM BOTH FUCK IT, YOU GOT THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS NOW:h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


>


what!


o wait didn't see the spray painted grill..thought it was me for a sec.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


>


That ride is sick homie why u sale it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

happy Saturday brothers


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

lucky...im working til 4am...

anybody have pics of cars with chromed rear cowls/ side markers?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

815moto said:


> I just picked up these in the last 2 weeks. I bought the rag in hopes of fixing it up, now I just bought the landau today. So now Im confused on what to do, finish the rag and drive the landau or sell either or, or just keep em both.


Daaaaamn!!! Did u get em at an auction? Send tha Landau this way :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> happy Saturday brothers


Yo I know u got some Landau hubs up in there homie!!!! :run:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> lucky...im working til 4am...
> 
> anybody have pics of cars with chromed rear cowls/ side markers?


working!!!!

what the fuck!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Yo I know u got some Landau hubs up in there homie!!!! :run:


I wish just some caprice, the 77' ones and a set that was on Kashmir hanging in there


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

shitttt.gotta make it happen man, that moon roofs not free


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nothing wrong with making money


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> SKIRTTED
> 
> :wow: damn dirty :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dezzy digging through the fest.... nice to see some old pics


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> dezzy digging through the fest.... nice to see some old pics


roof is done up, anybody got recent pics? i saw just pics of the roof, need to see the whole car


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> happy Saturday brothers


ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> roof is done up, anybody got recent pics? i saw just pics of the roof, need to see the whole car


think he's still working on some upgrades havnt seen any update pics


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

CHUKO 204 said:


> Just studying homie  taking the occasional LIL break


lol. i hear yah man.. did the same in my school days.. probably to much though. haha.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> think he's still working on some upgrades havnt seen any update pics


X2.. i thought i remember hearing him say he wanted to change some things on the roof as well. 

that was the one that started it all for me man. love it..

oh and smokin a hoyo de monterrey epicure especial, sippin a dragon stout... in the sun.. again. lol.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

"who let the dogs out!!"

I know that's playing in the background :facepalm:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

inkera said:


> I think Vic is up that way...he is cool peeps, I know he'll be at some of those shows if not all of them...he reps his plaque to the fullest


:wave: Green Eye's, thanks for the good comment bro; everyone that I met at the Glasshouse picnic and everywhere I go I am graced that they are all good peeps bro just like you. Stay  from Vic & Jr.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

NINJA said:


> He's a little further North from where I'm at right now. I know he's down to drive for a food show too. I might hit him up to see if he's gonna go to these


:wave: Florida, it was good seeing you at the IMPALA MAGAZINE car show in Soledad yesterday. I had a good time rappin' with you, that was a 6 hour drive round trip; did not get home till 12:30 am. Stay uffin: from Vic & Jr.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> dezzy digging through the fest.... nice to see some old pics


:yes:


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)

Shops Laggard at the Impala Magazine car show yesterday 3-10-12


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looking good USO


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> looking good USO


Thanks harborareaPhil, your ride is coming along nicely bro. I am thinking about going to the TRAFFIC car show next week. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> CONGRATS!! GREAT SCORE!!! KEEP EM BOTH FUCK IT, YOU GOT THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS NOW:h5:


Thats what Im leaning torwards. Its my second rag and 4th glasshouse. Plus my inner hoader says keep em.



heartofthacity said:


> Daaaaamn!!! Did u get em at an auction? Send tha Landau this way :biggrin:


Nah craigslist. The rag was in chicago and The landau was for sale in minnesota a few years ago. I missed it and a local guy bought it. He fucked the kickpanels and sailpanels by adding speakers. The rest of the interior is mint. I traded my 86 landau and some cash for it.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Florida, it was good seeing you at the IMPALA MAGAZINE car show in Soledad yesterday. I had a good time rappin' with you, that was a 6 hour drive round trip; did not get home till 12:30 am. Stay uffin: from Vic & Jr.


It was good hangin with you yesterday Vic, we can do it again next weekend at the Traffic show


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:
> 
> 
> > SKIRTTED
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> "who let the dogs out!!"
> 
> I know that's playing in the background :facepalm:


haha.. not today.. 
it was all reggae/dancehall all day. lol.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Green Eye's, thanks for the good comment bro; everyone that I met at the Glasshouse picnic and everywhere I go I am graced that they are all good peeps bro just like you. Stay  from Vic & Jr.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

NINJA said:


> It was good hangin with you yesterday Vic, we can do it again next weekend at the Traffic show


SEE YOU THERE FLORIDA/ VIC:thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> SEE YOU THERE FLORIDA/ VIC:thumbsup:


Indeed Rich :thumbsup:

On another note, you guys can take a look at some of the pics I took at yesterday's show.... Hopefully I'll get the ones from today's show up in the next couple days

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...march-10-2012-soledad-ca-10.html#post15266191


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> SEE YOU THERE FLORIDA/ VIC:thumbsup:


:wave: Rich, I will try to make it to the TRAFFIC show. Stay  my brother.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

815moto said:


> Thats what Im leaning torwards. Its my second rag and 4th glasshouse. Plus my inner hoader says keep em.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah craigslist. The rag was in chicago and The landau was for sale in minnesota a few years ago. I missed it and a local guy bought it. He fucked the kickpanels and sailpanels by adding speakers. The rest of the interior is mint. I traded my 86 landau and some cash for it.


That's a win!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

http://saskatoon.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-classic-cars-1974-Chevrolet-Caprice-Convertible-W0QQAdIdZ276550771

Somebody come up to Canada and buy this thing already, I wish I would of seen this before I bought my 74.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

impalacusTOM said:


> http://saskatoon.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-classic-cars-1974-Chevrolet-Caprice-Convertible-W0QQAdIdZ276550771
> 
> Somebody come up to Canada and buy this thing already, I wish I would of seen this before I bought my 74.


good deal


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

For the rear windshield molding clips, is the center clip different than the others?

This is what I have all around but the rear center clip is missing. Wondering if it's the same or is it different...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

impalacusTOM said:


> http://saskatoon.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-classic-cars-1974-Chevrolet-Caprice-Convertible-W0QQAdIdZ276550771
> 
> Somebody come up to Canada and buy this thing already, I wish I would of seen this before I bought my 74.


mememe.... damit!!.. i would love that shit right there. Actually emailed him for interior pics and more info. lol.
But i probably wont be able to get it... even my 2 year old said no when i told her i was going to get her a car.. lol.. i'll have to remind her of that shit when she gets older and comes asking me. haha.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

oh.. 
and the original reason i came in here. lol..
went to put on the trus on the front of the 76. bought some 1 inch spacer/adapters for it. adapters fit great. do what they are supposed to.. But the damn studs were a cunt hair to long. lol. Gotta shave them down a bit.. 
i was pretty excited till i found that little problem.. no biggie. easy fix. just have to find time to do it now. haha.
i'll get some pics up when i do it to show what i mean.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> CONGRATS!! GREAT SCORE!!! KEEP EM BOTH FUCK IT, YOU GOT THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS NOW:h5:





socapots said:


> like he said..
> and that green on is lookin nice man.. any interior pics?


Inside is pretty clean. It just has the eyesore speaker pods. Im trying to locate some new panels..dash is mint. One of the quarterglass trim is real good, the other is so so. The orignal bumper fillers are real good.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

superclean seats. interesting rear package tray,.landau option?


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> CONGRATS!! GREAT SCORE!!! KEEP EM BOTH FUCK IT, YOU GOT THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS NOW:h5:





LostInSanPedro said:


> superclean seats. interesting rear package tray,.landau option?


Nah, same guy that had fun with the kick panels.


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

815moto said:


> Inside is pretty clean. It just has the eyesore speaker pods. Im trying to locate some new panels..dash is mint. One of the quarterglass trim is real good, the other is so so. The orignal bumper fillers are real good.


:nicoderm:AWWWWW SHYITTTT ! SHOW SOME MORE , QUIT TEASING ! HAHA !:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

If anyone has a left rear quarter molding let e know.. I need one asap..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looks like you saved it from being 'donked'

nice glasshouse


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

Where do you guys place your front speakers? I saw on Impala Bob's site this dual speaker for the front cause I don't have the corner speaker mounts. What other options are there without cutting panels? I want to keep my interior O.G.
P.S. Anyone own this speaker, is it shit?








http://www.impalas.com/audio/1958-1...mpala-kenwood-dual-front-speaker/knw1006.html
SKU: KNW1006
$89.88​


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

I think I will eventually order one of these, it still keeps the look original. Anyone know if these are good quality?








http://www.impalas.com/audio/1958-1976-impala-custom-autosound-stereo-ipod-compatible/usa-6.html
Priced from: $249.88​


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorry to sound like an Impala Bob's salesman but here is the link to the rear quarter window chrome moldings. Seems pretty reasonable. I thought this stuff was impossible to buy but here it is!
http://www.impalas.com/window-chane...rter-window-chrome-moldings-pr/qgsc7176c.html
$144.88​


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> superclean seats. interesting rear package tray,.landau option?


TAKE THAT CENTER THING OUT, AND THEM KICK PANLE SPEAKERS AND THE CAR WILL CLEAN UP NICE. KEEP THE HARDTOP AND SELL OFF THAT RAG,,,,,,,,,,,,,:wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

impalacusTOM said:


> Sorry to sound like an Impala Bob's salesman but here is the link to the rear quarter window chrome moldings. Seems pretty reasonable. I thought this stuff was impossible to buy but here it is!
> http://www.impalas.com/window-chane...rter-window-chrome-moldings-pr/qgsc7176c.html
> $144.88​


NO PICTURE, AND 144.00? A 25 FOOT ROLL OF THAT PLASTIC CHROME IS LIKE 20 BUCKS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> looks like you saved it from being 'donked'
> 
> nice glasshouse


I HOPE NO PICS SHOW UP WITH IT WITH GIANT WHEELS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> TAKE THAT CENTER THING OUT, AND THEM KICK PANLE SPEAKERS AND THE CAR WILL CLEAN UP NICE. KEEP THE HARDTOP AND SELL OFF THAT RAG,,,,,,,,,,,,,:wave:


Yeah, I havent had a chance to pull out the console. Im waiting till I find some good kick panels. Its hard to drive with the kick panels in there. Bulky and stupid.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

impalacusTOM said:


> Sorry to sound like an Impala Bob's salesman but here is the link to the rear quarter window chrome moldings. Seems pretty reasonable. I thought this stuff was impossible to buy but here it is!
> http://www.impalas.com/window-chane...rter-window-chrome-moldings-pr/qgsc7176c.html
> $144.88​





MR.59 said:


> NO PICTURE, AND 144.00? A 25 FOOT ROLL OF THAT PLASTIC CHROME IS LIKE 20 BUCKS


and i think they are thinking of something else there.. Because it says for hardtops and verts?? that dont make no kinda sense..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

impalacusTOM said:


> I think I will eventually order one of these, it still keeps the look original. Anyone know if these are good quality?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a bad looking unit. i was wanting one of those retrosound model 2s. But they seem to keep pushing the release date back. only reason i wanted that is because it had a built in crossover and sub level control. something i do find useful. lol. 
The other option is keeping a stock unit and putting something more useful in the glove box. just keeping the park lights wired to he original unit so it still lights up when you turn your park lights on. 
Not sure what to do.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

815moto said:


> Yeah, I havent had a chance to pull out the console. Im waiting till I find some good kick panels. Its hard to drive with the kick panels in there. Bulky and stupid.


at least the speakers in there look like IDQs.. i remember them being good back in the day.. Musta had one hell of a soundstage in the front. lol.

and i kinda dont mind the way that rear deck looks.. through the glass.. maybe its different up close.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> looks like you saved it from being 'donked'
> 
> nice glasshouse


i was thinkin the same thing. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

815moto said:


> Inside is pretty clean. It just has the eyesore speaker pods. Im trying to locate some new panels..dash is mint. One of the quarterglass trim is real good, the other is so so. The orignal bumper fillers are real good.


thats pretty green...
Not my favorite color.. But it dont look bad in that car.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

socapots said:


> at least the speakers in there look like IDQs.. i remember them being good back in the day.. Musta had one hell of a soundstage in the front. lol.
> 
> and i kinda dont mind the way that rear deck looks.. through the glass.. maybe its different up close.


Yeah, I might keep the rear deck. It dont look bad. I will probably add the 2 dash speakers from another dash I got. The car had 24's on it last year. At least the guy didnt cut it up. Its sits too high also. Gotta lower it down.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thank you for saving its life


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

:roflmao:My plans is to redo it all back to stock and roll it till the wheels fall off..




harborareaPhil said:


> thank you for saving its life


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> thank you for saving its life


X2..

and on the topic of lowring it down... 
Who has heated springs? and anyone wanna share some info on it? as in how you did it? thinking of going that route for the summer. Not sure if i should or just wait until i cut it instead...


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

socapots said:


> X2..
> 
> and on the topic of lowring it down...
> Who has heated springs? and anyone wanna share some info on it? as in how you did it? thinking of going that route for the summer. Not sure if i should or just wait until i cut it instead...


Pm dirtysanchez he had a set of lowering springs and shocks at one time before he lifted his glasshouse


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

socapots said:


> X2..
> 
> and on the topic of lowring it down...
> Who has heated springs? and anyone wanna share some info on it? as in how you did it? thinking of going that route for the summer. Not sure if i should or just wait until i cut it instead...


I did it to my box capice years ago. Epic fail.... I could only get one side. Your supposed to heat em up the push down on it a lil bit. Did the other side and it fell like the tire blew out... Funny shit.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> X2..
> 
> and on the topic of lowring it down...
> Who has heated springs? and anyone wanna share some info on it? as in how you did it? thinking of going that route for the summer. Not sure if i should or just wait until i cut it instead...


Saul heated his before juicing....

I'd recommend buying at least the rear lowering springs.... you can cut the fronts...someone told me Tahoe rear springs will lower a glasshouse...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

815moto said:


> Nah, same guy that had fun with the kick panels.


Damn I sold some kick panels that exact color a couple months ago :thumbsdown: got some other colors tho :thumbsup: that's tha color of my black '74s interior


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> thank you for saving its life


X75!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

For the rear windshield molding clips, is the center clip different than the others?

This is what I have all around but the rear center clip is missing. Wondering if it's the same or is it different...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

socapots said:


> X2..
> 
> and on the topic of lowring it down...
> Who has heated springs? and anyone wanna share some info on it? as in how you did it? thinking of going that route for the summer. Not sure if i should or just wait until i cut it instead...


Like Harborareaphil mentioned i had my coils heated and drove the car with no problems just don't go too low cause you will have a bumpy ride


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

815moto said:


> I did it to my box capice years ago. Epic fail.... I could only get one side. Your supposed to heat em up the push down on it a lil bit. Did the other side and it fell like the tire blew out... Funny shit.


use a floor ack on the frame to it wll only drop as low as you set your jack to prevent this from happening


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

75'glass house said:


> sum glass frm japan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

socapots said:


> X2..
> 
> and on the topic of lowring it down...
> Who has heated springs? and anyone wanna share some info on it? as in how you did it? thinking of going that route for the summer. Not sure if i should or just wait until i cut it instead...


Cutting the coils is a lot better than heating them. In front just torch out one coil and pull it out. You can do this without taking anything apart. Just take the wheel off and cut. Its hard to get the cut part out cause the coil will still have tension. Just pry the coil till you can get it out. Will be low but not bottomed out.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

To lower the back is even easier. Just jack it up from the side till the wheel is off the ground. Take off the wheel and unbolt the rear shock on the rearend. You will need to put a jackstand under the frame and move the jack to the rearend before you unhook the shock. Once the shock is un hooked lower the jack down till the coil will come out. Cut the coil and reinstall. Don't cut too much or it will be all the way down and ride bad. Start at about 1/2 a turn of coil and put it back and see. You can always cut more but can't put it back.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

can't cut the rear springs on these the ends taper...


cutting the front with it together is dam right dangerous... just get a spring compressor... plus you don't beat the shit out of your undercarriage with grinding/prying/hammering....


:facepalm:.....


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> can't cut the rear springs on these the ends taper...
> 
> 
> cutting the front with it together is dam right dangerous... just get a spring compressor... plus you don't beat the shit out of your undercarriage with grinding/prying/hammering....
> ...


Yes you can cut the back coils cause the spring pocket is way bigger than the coil. They will stay in without any problems. 
As far as cutting the coil with it together it is much safer than removing them. Coil compressors are way more dangerous and a lot harder to use. What's the worst thing that could happen with it together? And I didn't say anything about hammering or grinding.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

...... well we'll just have to agree to disagree 

I can't recommend butchering to anyone.... and I don't have a magic cutting wheel that doesn't spark

the rears.... well it would be easier and safer just to put some shorter ones .... they gotta be tapered for a reason


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> ...... well we'll just have to agree to disagree
> 
> I can't recommend butchering to anyone.... and I don't have a magic cutting wheel that doesn't spark
> 
> the rears.... well it would be easier and safer just to put some shorter ones .... they gotta be tapered for a reason


Butchering isn't anything I have ever done. If you reread what is wrote I said to torch the coil. Yes if you tried to use a cutoff wheel with it together it would be real dangerous. As long as you don't cut a bunch off the back once you hook the shock back up there is still tension on the coil so it doesn't go anywhere. But to each their own. Still way better than heating them.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

well I'll agree with that... heating takes all the bounce out of the steel... makes for a shitty ride if you go too low


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> well I'll agree with that... heating takes all the bounce out of the steel... makes for a shitty ride if you go too low


I believe 80's caddys and caprice rear coils are alittle shorter than glasshouse coils and are still tapered on both ends also.


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

Still Putin work in on it but its gettin there


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> 75'glass house said:
> 
> 
> > sum glass frm japan
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

dlo1975 said:


> View attachment 450866
> 
> View attachment 450867
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I have always heated my coils on all my cars and they ride like Cadillacs its just a matter of who does the job making sure they know what they are doing  if not throw cement bags in the trunk if u want to be old school


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

impalacusTOM said:


> I think I will eventually order one of these, it still keeps the look original. Anyone know if these are good quality?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have one its great sound n looks great pple think its the stock deck...but what i hear from my friend is thatif u add a amp and subs it wont sound good


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


Hope you enjoy this car..a lot of good memories in this ride


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

cccchhhhhAAAAAOOOOOOOOOO


heartofthacity said:


> 75'glass house said:
> 
> 
> > sum glass frm japan
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> well I'll agree with that... heating takes all the bounce out of the steel... makes for a shitty ride if you go too low


heating up too much compresses the coils, and you have no spring travel, all the coils just bunch up, cutting the coils is the best way, and the spring travel keeps the same spaces between coils.
............JUST JUICE IT AND GET IT OVER WITH................ thats my 2 cents


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


> I have always heated my coils on all my cars and they ride like Cadillacs its just a matter of who does the job making sure they know what they are doing  if not throw cement bags in the trunk if u want to be old school


 CEMENT BAGS:roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > 1st pic looks like a rootbeer brown maybe
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Skim said:


> Ok for once and for all, did Glasshouses come with that header emblem that's sticking up?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Skim said:
> 
> 
> > Ok for once and for all, did Glasshouses come with that header emblem that's sticking up?
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'll prob look the same way once my glasshouse is finally finished

 :facepalm:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> I'll prob look the same way once my glasshouse is finally finished
> 
> :facepalm:


lol...but you cant say that this guy doesnt pop up every 6 months on here.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

75'glass house said:


> i have one its great sound n looks great pple think its the stock deck...but what i hear from my friend is thatif u add a amp and subs it wont sound good


got any pics?

ive been thinking about it as well, dont know if the og look is really convincing on these though


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

does anyone know what those adjusters on your window are called?

they have a strip of felt on them and can be unbolted and repositioned so your glass doesnt rattle?

anyway, anybody putting new felt on these or can you buy them new?


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

need some help. i live in the bay area and i need a clean hood for my 74 caprice. if you can help get at me please.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> CEMENT BAGS:roflmao:


Whats up Ryan


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ANYBODY WANT A FREE FRAME AND BODY?

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/2900522456.html

I NEED THAT QUARTER PANEL DAMMIT....no room at my place though.

somebody grab it for parts


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

would be nice to have just pain to move around with no front wheels


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> would be nice to have just pain to move around with no front wheels


 A set of jack stands and dollies


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> would be nice to have just pain to move around with no front wheels


id love to have the frame to wrap and mold but no room


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea a couple furniture dollies and it would move around.... 

already have an extra frame and floorpan taking up too much room in the garage

what quarter panel u looking for... have one also


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

driver?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SAUL said:


> I have always heated my coils on all my cars and they ride like Cadillacs its just a matter of who does the job making sure they know what they are doing  if not throw cement bags in the trunk if u want to be old school





MR.59 said:


> heating up too much compresses the coils, and you have no spring travel, all the coils just bunch up, cutting the coils is the best way, and the spring travel keeps the same spaces between coils.
> ............JUST JUICE IT AND GET IT OVER WITH................ thats my 2 cents





harborareaPhil said:


> Saul heated his before juicing....
> 
> I'd recommend buying at least the rear lowering springs.... you can cut the fronts...someone told me Tahoe rear springs will lower a glasshouse...


Thanks for the replies guys.
Cutting springs is not an option these days. just like hydros. We have a cop in town who runs a vehicle inspection team.. pretty sure its just setup to stop cruzing on a whole. he seems to really have a hard on for taking lowriders off the streets.. because of that i think i am going to play it safe for a year or so... maybe. lol. 
i honestly didnt even think of lowring springs. lol. i'll look into that some more. 
and on the topic of cement bags.. lol. I actully have a pile of sand bags i could use. lol. 
who knows.. im saying all of this and by end of summer i may just cut it.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> driver?


got it....


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> got it....


ohh shit. I still could use that patch piece, a little more mud then id like on that fucked up wheel well opening.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

when you coming down to get that sunroof?

you can check it out and see if you want it


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

next month, ill hit you up. wonder if I can fit it in the back...think lunatics up for a patching sesh?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'll ask him...he's the king of glasshouse patch....

he's been working really hard on my glasshouse


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

any sports mirrors around yet?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

just finished restoring these for one our glasshouse brothers........og fillers


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT FOR GLASSHOUSEFEST


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> 75'glass house said:
> 
> 
> > sum glass frm japan
> ...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> just finished restoring these for one our glasshouse brothers........og fillers


 CAME OUT CLEAN, HE'S GONNA BE HAPPY!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:
> 
> 
> > SKIRTTED
> ...


----------



## lacsss (Oct 17, 2003)

Raghouse Guru's, 'I' need help, looking for a drivers side outer wheel tub, basically the rear inner that the 1/4 attaches to around the wheel well, also some sport mirrors
Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## lacsss (Oct 17, 2003)

'I' also have a 76 grill, upper/lowers, front filler panels, and lots of misc parts as 'I' have replaced every single piece of mechanical, and not perfect parts. Glad to help if 'I' can


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> just finished restoring these for one our glasshouse brothers........og fillers


Lookin good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> just finished restoring these for one our glasshouse brothers........og fillers


 damn I love this family


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


> Whats up Ryan


 hey saul!! how are you brother??:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harbor phil, your package is on the way brother, all nos and factory!!!!!:h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> harbor phil, your package is on the way brother, all nos and factory!!!!!:h5:


   


cannot wait brother...... thanks again NOS is the best surprise


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> damn I love this family


if he doesn't show up this weekend they will be for sale


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> if he doesn't show up this weekend they will be for sale


 fit a 75 caprice?....ill take them...:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sorry bro 74' caprice or 74'/75'/76' impala


----------



## Shony-Bo (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

wusup Familia!! i kno this aint the parts department, but im looking for wheel well trim, skirt trim and of course rear fillers....please keep an eye out for me thanks in advance


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> if he doesn't show up this weekend they will be for sale


:ninja:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

socapots said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> Cutting springs is not an option these days. just like hydros. We have a cop in town who runs a vehicle inspection team.. pretty sure its just setup to stop cruzing on a whole. he seems to really have a hard on for taking lowriders off the streets.. because of that i think i am going to play it safe for a year or so... maybe. lol.
> i honestly didnt even think of lowring springs. lol. i'll look into that some more.
> and on the topic of cement bags.. lol. I actully have a pile of sand bags i could use. lol.
> who knows.. im saying all of this and by end of summer i may just cut it.


 USE 6 OF THE LARGER CEMENT BLOCKS AND THROW 2 AIR PUMPS IN THE BACK .TELL EVERYONE 6 BATTERIES AND 2 PUMPS LOL ? Seriously I used 1970 camaro coils on my car and I think it looks good.ALSO THIS CAR IS FOR SALE ,BEST OFFER :biggrin:.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

cheloRO75 said:


> wusup Familia!! i kno this aint the parts department, but im looking for wheel well trim, skirt trim and of course rear fillers....please keep an eye out for me thanks in advance


 ALREADY WORKIN ON IT FOR YOU BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Shony-Bo said:


> View attachment 451890


damn more pics of this one? i havent seen this one out


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

bad company said:


> ALREADY WORKIN ON IT FOR YOU BRO! :thumbsup:


boom nobody thanks... lmk Bad company!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:mr 59 needs to post pics of his freshly delivered purchase!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :thumbsup:mr 59 needs to post pics of his freshly delivered purchase!!!!!!:biggrin:


you got a sneak preview. i gotta give it a bath. 
and maybe some rays!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> you got a sneak preview. i gotta give it a bath.
> and maybe some rays!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

whaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!  :facepalm:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> whaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!  :facepalm:


I think we need pics.....what do you think?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what up smurf!!!

long time no see brother how's everything?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

SMURF said:


> :nicoderm:


What's good Smurf?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> what up smurf!!!
> 
> long time no see brother how's everything?


*What's up Big Dog, just hanging out, not doing much.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

NINJA said:


> What's good Smurf?


*Everything's good Homie. Just checking in. *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

SMURF said:


> *Everything's good Homie. Just checking in. *


True! I was gonna be down your way this weekend for the Traffic show but it got cancelled


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bad company said:


> USE 6 OF THE LARGER CEMENT BLOCKS AND THROW 2 AIR PUMPS IN THE BACK .TELL EVERYONE 6 BATTERIES AND 2 PUMPS LOL ? Seriously I used 1970 camaro coils on my car and I think it looks good.ALSO THIS CAR IS FOR SALE ,BEST OFFER
> .


lol.
i think i remember asking you about that before too. 
Looks good to.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> you got a sneak preview. i gotta give it a bath.
> and maybe some rays!



get some pics up for sure.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SMURF said:


> :nicoderm:


:wave:
whats good man?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

socapots said:


> :wave:
> whats good man?


*Hanging out Homie, trying to get inhere more often*.


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> got any pics?
> 
> ive been thinking about it as well, dont know if the og look is really convincing on these though


here is mine i just haevnt put the plate that fills the extra space around


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sweet...  looks good og like that


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

75'glass house said:


> here is mine i just haevnt put the plate that fills the extra space around


what kind of radio is that?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

imsold!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SMURF said:


> *Hanging out Homie, trying to get inhere more often*.


:wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :thumbsup:mr 59 needs to post pics of his freshly delivered purchase!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

this car looks familiar.. there is a very elusive 76 in Vancouver that is SO clean..... is this the one?
where did you find this gem? nice !!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


>




beauty


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


>


VERY NICE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


>


you scored perry, congrats!!:h5:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> you scored perry, congrats!!:h5:


X2...what's tha story on this one


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

I think I will eventually order one of these, it still keeps the look original. Anyone know if these are good quality?








http://www.impalas.com/audio/1958-19...ble/usa-6.html

this is the radio i have its good sound n it comes with an ipod/mp3 plug with it 
Priced from: $249.88

​


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

MR.59 said:


>


Gonna look good on them 24s Perry lol jk


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> what kind of radio is that?


u can find it on classic industries thats where i got mine you will need to do a lil customizing with the plate that fills in the graps a lil filing down n it slides in


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

g houses ttmft!!!






:thumbsup:


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

I have factory dealer brochure for 1976 full size chevy $30 pm


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^hmm I need that :biggrin:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lol bought an extra brochure long time ago.... took the staples out and made nice garage posters


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

can barely see them


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

What up homie is ur frame painted with por 15 or satin black because I'm doing my black but I was using por 15 but it too thick too spray


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

just stripped to bare metal and painted satin black...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> can barely see them


Man your frame is nice...I'm gonna send my frame along with my bumper fillers :naughty:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lol... I got an extra frame if I had the room I'd just build another og suspension... maybe save one of these clown suspension donk rider

:rofl:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> just stripped to bare metal and painted satin black...


That what I'm doing also bare metal but ur look good man nice job


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

509Rider said:


> Gonna look good on them 24s Perry lol jk


DON`T GIVE IT WAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> can barely see them


NICE USE OF VELCROW ON THEM DOOR PANELS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> ^^^hmm I need that :biggrin:


WHY BUY IT NOW,,,,,,,
JUST RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> WHY BUY IT NOW,,,,,,,
> JUST RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE!


did find the Firestone tires you were looking for


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> NICE USE OF VELCROW ON THEM DOOR PANELS


:rofl: the og staples that held the carpet on.....or what's left of it hahaha


see that nice tissue paper.... got a pair of real nice nos goodies wrapped up there from my good friend ryan


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Yastuvo said:


> GlassHouse Fest '10
> 
> Yo this video is tha shit! I didn't even see it tha first time thru tha fest  I can't wait til this years!!! :run:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

MR.59 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


did u trade the 68 rag??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

question for you guys what does it mean when a sunroof comes with skin??


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

NICE


heartofthacity said:


> Yastuvo said:
> 
> 
> > GlassHouse Fest '10
> ...


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

CLEAN STOCK RIDE


MR.59 said:


>


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> did find the Firestone tires you were looking for


380`s?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> question for you guys what does it mean when a sunroof comes with skin??


they cut it out along with some of the old cars roof so you can graft it in. good thing if youre not a pro.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> send me your email


message sent.


----------



## Shony-Bo (Mar 14, 2012)

LostInSanPedro said:


> damn more pics of this one? i havent seen this one out


Today is my day to pull it back out.( St, Patrick's Day!) it's suppose to storm so i guess i'll have to wait.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Shony-Bo said:


> Today is my day to pull it back out.( St, Patrick's Day!) it's suppose to storm so i guess i'll have to wait.
> View attachment 452528
> View attachment 452529


engine looks nice


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Shony-Bo said:


> Today is my day to pull it back out.( St, Patrick's Day!) it's suppose to storm so i guess i'll have to wait.
> View attachment 452528
> View attachment 452529


 Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> 380`s?


yes


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

If anybody happens to be in need of these.... 
76 Caprice Driver Door Handle - $10 SHIPPED 
Two door hinge bolts/pins with bushings (does 1 door) - $10 shipped.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Shony-Bo said:


> Today is my day to pull it back out.( St, Patrick's Day!) it's suppose to storm so i guess i'll have to wait.
> View attachment 452528
> View attachment 452529


LP day.. i heard that pimpin.. lookin good cant wait tll you bust it out...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> yes


PM ME A PRICE


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

socapots said:


> lol.
> i think i remember asking you about that before too.
> Looks good to.


 THANKS BRO ,YES YOU DID. :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl: the og staples that held the carpet on.....or what's left of it hahaha
> 
> 
> see that nice tissue paper.... got a pair of real nice nos goodies wrapped up there from my good friend ryan


:shh: LOL, HAVE YOUR CLOCK HERE STILL TOO!!!:yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> X2...what's tha story on this one[/QUOTE THIS CAT JASON BOUGHT IT FROM THE ORIGINAL OWNER, THEN DID SOLD IT TO MR 59 COUPLE YEARS LATER!!! ITS A NICE LOADED 76!!!:yes:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > X2...what's tha story on this one[/QUOTE THIS CAT JASON BOUGHT IT FROM THE ORIGINAL OWNER, THEN DID SOLD IT TO MR 59 COUPLE YEARS LATER!!! ITS A NICE LOADED 76!!!:yes:
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:
> 
> 
> > it came with all the original deal paper work too. all original down to the paint.!
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Here's a few from some car shows up here in seattle last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


I'm glad it's gradually going down again :uh: I remember it was $1.95 in '08 And I was bitching about it  I miss those days


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

whats up glasshouse peeps. im looking for another glasshouse so lets see whats for sale. most of you know me and when it comes to buying and shipping i take care of it. all you have to do is wonder how your gonna spend the money, and help load the car for shipping. 
chopper get back with me.
bad company im still checking on shipping.
i miss my old caprice


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> MR.59 said:
> 
> 
> > :h5: SCORE FOR PERRY!!
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

spook said:


> whats up glasshouse peeps. im looking for another glasshouse so lets see whats for sale. most of you know me and when it comes to buying and shipping i take care of it. all you have to do is wonder how your gonna spend the money, and help load the car for shipping.
> chopper get back with me.
> bad company im still checking on shipping.
> i miss my old caprice


that`s what happens when you sell a glasshouse, right after you sell one, your right back looking for a another one.
last summer i sold my red on with 16k miles, about 6 months later i HAD to find another one.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few from some car shows up here in seattle last year
> ...


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

spook said:


> whats up glasshouse peeps. im looking for another glasshouse so lets see whats for sale. most of you know me and when it comes to buying and shipping i take care of it. all you have to do is wonder how your gonna spend the money, and help load the car for shipping.
> chopper get back with me.
> bad company im still checking on shipping.
> i miss my old caprice


 WHAT HAPPENED TO THA BABY BLUE LANDAU YOU BOUGHT , ABOUT A YEAR AGO FROM COLORADO ?!:nono: I THINK YOU TURNED RIGHT AROUND AND SOLD IT !:roflmao:


----------



## Shony-Bo (Mar 14, 2012)

inkera said:


> engine looks nice


 hey thanks alot inkera & Loco louie. Louie I'll hit you up and let you know wsup.My house is in the shop gettin the duals hooked up! Out on Monday!


----------



## Shony-Bo (Mar 14, 2012)

BIGJOE619 said:


> LP day.. i heard that pimpin.. lookin good cant wait tll you bust it out...


That's right homie you know I'm comin! I'm switch happy ready to get my floss on. Got a couple of blocks of titanium. I'm gonna light the streets up! Yeah Dat!!!


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Shony-Bo said:


> hey thanks alot inkera & Loco louie. Louie I'll hit you up and let you know wsup.My house is in the shop gettin the duals hooked up! Out on Monday!


what kind of mufflers are you running with that engine, meaning super 40's or 80's flowmasters are another brand?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

graham said:


> View attachment 452983


:naughty:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

spook said:


> whats up glasshouse peeps. im looking for another glasshouse so lets see whats for sale. most of you know me and when it comes to buying and shipping i take care of it. all you have to do is wonder how your gonna spend the money, and help load the car for shipping.
> chopper get back with me.
> bad company im still checking on shipping.
> i miss my old caprice


CK YOUR EMAIL SPOOK!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Shony-Bo (Mar 14, 2012)

inkera said:


> what kind of mufflers are you running with that engine, meaning super 40's or 80's flowmasters are another brand?


 I got some purple hornies (glass packs) my homie said they sound real old school!!


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Shony-Bo said:


> I got some purple hornies (glass packs) my homie said they sound real old school!!


right on


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

anybopdy bought this under hood insulation from hubbards?

http://www.impalaparts.com/product.php?productid=7576HI


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

graham said:


> View attachment 452983


FOR SALE ? IF SO HOW MUCH ?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Where are u guys getting your axels from if you just shorten tha original rear ends


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

What's good g-housers? Do any of u guys know how to get hard water spot off of windows? My 1/4 windows are really bad


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> What's good g-housers? Do any of u guys know how to get hard water spot off of windows? My 1/4 windows are really bad


Wheel Acid


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Where are u guys getting your axels from if you just shorten tha original rear ends


 DUNNO BOUT THESE OTHER SHOPS , BUT THA SHOP I DEAL WITH THAT SHORTENS REARENDS , REPLACES THEM WITH NEW SHORTER AXLES .


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pm me if interested...og fillers fit 74' caprice,74/75/76 impala....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> What's good g-housers? Do any of u guys know how to get hard water spot off of windows? My 1/4 windows are really bad


 CARB CLEANER:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

drasticbean said:


>


GREAT PICS AS USUAL BEAN!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> What's good g-housers? Do any of u guys know how to get hard water spot off of windows? My 1/4 windows are really bad


0000 steel wool ?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave:whats good ghouse brothers! anyone gunna show at the mesa show in a couple weeks?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> GREAT PICS AS USUAL BEAN!!!:thumbsup:


thank you sir....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> pm me if interested...og fillers fit 74' caprice,74/75/76 impala....



look good...

curse my 75 caprice...:banghead:


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

Cruzing on a nice day cali style


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

weto said:


> Cruzing on a nice day cali style


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

drasticbean said:


>


:wave: Mr Bean, thanks for taking & posting the pic of Shops Laggard. I hope everything is going good for you in the Big Apple. I might catch up to you in Vegas again. Stay  from Vic USO cc/USO'S motorcycle chapter San Jose.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

got some questions for the restoration pros on here....looking at you smurf...phil...

wheres everyone getting hood insulation?hubbards has some for $25, but id like to know if theres some heat shield/sound deadener type stuff thats better that i can cut to fit?whats everyone using?

and



















my hood had buckled at some time in the past....ive since welded some flatbar over the spots where it buckled, but i was wondering if my hinge is shot?

i read on here that bad hinges cause the buckling...so should i just scrap my hinges?

and lastly...
what are these things called? and can i just replace the material on them?










thanks guys


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> got some questions for the restoration pros on here....looking at you smurf...phil...
> 
> wheres everyone getting hood insulation?hubbards has some for $25, but id like to know if theres some heat shield/sound deadener type stuff thats better that i can cut to fit?whats everyone using?
> 
> ...


KEEP YOUR HINGES OILED, AND THE HOODS GET BUCKLED FROM GUYS JUST SLAMING THE HOOD STRAIGHT DOWN, IF YOU TAKE YOUR HOOD AND SHUT IT BUY SHIFTING YOUR MOTION FROM SIDE TO SIDE , AND PUSH DOWN AS YOU GO, YOU`LL NEVER HAVE A BUCKLING PROBLEM, 1ST THING I DO IS SPRAY THE HINGES, THE HOOD CAN BENT FASTER THAT YOU THINK, AND WELDING A SMALL PLATE, NOW MEANS REBENDING YOUR HOOD AGAIN, YOUR CHANCES ARE REAL HIGH, YOU ONLY CHANGE HINGES WHEN THEY DON`T PULL THE HOOD ALL THE WAY DOWN ON THE FENDER LINE
JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea that's true rocking will keep one side from sticking....lack of lube is the main reason... but you can check and see how much play and wear you got on the hindges while hood is off to know if they are bad...


the felts as long as they are good just leave them one....


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea that's true rocking will keep one side from sticking....lack of lube is the main reason... but you can check and see how much play and wear you got on the hindges while hood is off to know if they are bad...
> 
> 
> the felts as long as they are good just leave them one....


ok I get it now. ive got a little play in one pin...not much though. a few of the felts are wearing thin.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> wELDING A SMALL PLATE, NOW MEANS REBENDING YOUR HOOD AGAIN, YOUR CHANCES ARE REAL HIGH


what do you mean by this?


appreciate the responses btw


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

other thing i would be concerned with is cracking around the welds on the flatbar.. when rienforcing stuff with metal anything that has corners on it can become the weak spot..
i think its called fishplating.. somthing like that. no sharp corners.. just round edges... everywhere.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

socapots said:


> other thing i would be concerned with is cracking around the welds on the flatbar.. when rienforcing stuff with metal anything that has corners on it can become the weak spot..
> i think its called fishplating.. somthing like that. no sharp corners.. just round edges... everywhere.


hmm a little late but thats good to know. the PO had welded a little piece on the buckled side so i just kinda followed his lead and redid them.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

sorry for all the questions guys im really trying to get my doors done this week since im done with school and gotta get it out of there.
i put a new pin/bushings in the drivers side today and the pin wouldnt seat right. it looks like this(pulled off the internet) but its tight and doesnt jiggle, do i go get another pin?
or?








also are the hinges on the door self aligning? in other words, do i have to scribe around the hinge or is putting it back in the right places fairly straight forward?

thanks again


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Is that A 350/350 turbo..? if so , would you measure the tail shaft for me, I was told the came in three lengths , Im trying to get one built . Thanks in advance if you can lol




QUOTE=harborareaPhil;15286827]









can barely see them[/QUOTE]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

no problem.... I'll pull the covers off a measure later


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> ok I get it now. ive got a little play in one pin...not much though. a few of the felts are wearing thin.


let me know if you need a pair of hindges... got an extra black powdercoated set


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> let me know if you need a pair of hindges... got an extra black powdercoated set


WUT is that a set both doors ???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hood hindges


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> what do you mean by this?
> 
> 
> appreciate the responses btw


metal has a memory, that welded section now becomes it`s weak point, you have to remember, these hoods were designed to bend in these spots if the car was ever crashed, so now that the hood has been bent there, be very carfull closing the hood. it will never be as strong as the side that NEVER bent. just rember to rock the hood, and it`s best if YOU ARE THE ONLY GUY CLOSING THE HOOD.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> sorry for all the questions guys im really trying to get my doors done this week since im done with school and gotta get it out of there.
> i put a new pin/bushings in the drivers side today and the pin wouldnt seat right. it looks like this(pulled off the internet) but its tight and doesnt jiggle, do i go get another pin?
> or?
> View attachment 453784
> ...


if you are unbolting the hinges from the door and body of the car. I'd scribe the outline. I dont know if they adjust on both sides.. But there will be adjustment on one of them for sure.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

and as for the door pin...
I think the end of the pin in the picture( the one with the head on it) is splined. Should need to be tapped into the upper part of that hinge. Should not take a whole lot of pressure. But im pretty sure it should sit flusher then that pic.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

CHILLING WITH SMURF/ROBERT,FAMILY AT VINELAND DRIVIN IN BASSETT


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> metal has a memory, that welded section now becomes it`s weak point, you have to remember, these hoods were designed to bend in these spots if the car was ever crashed, so now that the hood has been bent there, be very carfull closing the hood. it will never be as strong as the side that NEVER bent. just rember to rock the hood, and it`s best if YOU ARE THE ONLY GUY CLOSING THE HOOD.



ok I follow now. thanks for the input.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

socapots said:


> and as for the door pin...
> I think the end of the pin in the picture( the one with the head on it) is splined. Should need to be tapped into the upper part of that hinge. Should not take a whole lot of pressure. But im pretty sure it should sit flusher then that pic.


thanks for the responses bro, as for the pin. it didnt wanna cooperate. tge pass slid right in with a few taps, but this one fought me at the splined section and it didnt seem to make sense to grind it down but I think I might try running it against a bench grinder and seeing the fit.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> couple more pieces on today.....
> 
> Yo Phil, u should pic up one of these double hump crossmembers from me :biggrin: who's doing your powder coating?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

weto said:


> Cruzing on a nice day cali style


:thumbsup: must be nice...It's been sunny, snowing, raining, and hailing all in tha same day lately :uh: we have that bipolar weather


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> CHILLING WITH SMURF/ROBERT,FAMILY AT VINELAND DRIVIN IN BASSETT


That's a Lovely sight right there


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> metal has a memory, that welded section now becomes it`s weak point, you have to remember, these hoods were designed to bend in these spots if the car was ever crashed, so now that the hood has been bent there, be very carfull closing the hood. it will never be as strong as the side that NEVER bent. just rember to rock the hood, and it`s best if YOU ARE THE ONLY GUY CLOSING THE HOOD.


:thumbsup: words of wisdom. I'm going to grease all of my hinges on my cars this week. Any kind you recommend?


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

nice ride homie, is that parade boot fiberglass or metal.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup: words of wisdom. I'm going to grease all of my hinges on my cars this week. Any kind you recommend?


i don`t use anything fancy, just wd-40
that was the 1st thing i did when my new 76 showed up, i went to shut the hood, it felt tight, so i soaked each joint, and it closed very smooth, these hood are like a long lever , and it hinged wayyyy at the other end, any resistance and you bend the hood. i have folded them before, so that part spookes me, that`s why i`m real careful when closing a hood.
my red 76 what super tight, (even after i soaked it)and i was alway carful to not bend it.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

since we are on the subject of hoods, andbody have an extra hood pull? 
need the complete cable and black T handle 
MINE JUST BROKE.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> harborareaPhil said:
> 
> 
> > couple more pieces on today.....
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> since we are on the subject of hoods, andbody have an extra hood pull?
> need the complete cable and black T handle
> MINE JUST BROKE.



let me check I bought an nos one I got the one that came off somewhere


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup: words of wisdom. I'm going to grease all of my hinges on my cars this week. Any kind you recommend?


i use penatrating oil


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

glass is addictive


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> let me check I bought an nos one I got the one that came off somewhere


LET ME KNOW


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

chevycaprice89 said:


> i use penatrating oil


ooooohhhhh.....yeeeeeaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> LET ME KNOW


right on


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:nicoderm::thumbsup:dam..clean..


weto said:


> Cruzing on a nice day cali style


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

chevycaprice89 said:


> i use penatrating oil


:boink:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/329879-1976-caprice-classic-glasshouse.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> since we are on the subject of hoods, andbody have an extra hood pull?
> need the complete cable and black T handle
> MINE JUST BROKE.


 i might perry, ill look tonight in the stash!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## RO'LOW (Mar 20, 2012)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm gona attempt to install my t-tops in the next couple of weeks


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

question for you guys how many bodyshims shuld i put between my fenders?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> I'm gona attempt to install my t-tops in the next couple of weeks


TAKES PICS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> i might perry, ill look tonight in the stash!!


NICE!
I LOOKED THROUGH MY STASH AND FOUND A NEW TRINKET FOR MY NEW TOY


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

inkera said:


> That's a Lovely sight right there


YUP BRO IT WAS A NICE CRUSIE THAT SUNDAY


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> I'm gona attempt to install my t-tops in the next couple of weeks


post pics!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> NICE!
> I LOOKED THROUGH MY STASH AND FOUND A NEW TRINKET FOR MY NEW TOY


damn ... i was just thinking of that piece on my way home shiit is nice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> NICE!
> I LOOKED THROUGH MY STASH AND FOUND A NEW TRINKET FOR MY NEW TOY


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> since we are on the subject of hoods, andbody have an extra hood pull?
> need the complete cable and black T handle
> MINE JUST BROKE.


Damn it must be that time of year cuz at least 6 people have asked me for pull cables :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> NICE!
> I LOOKED THROUGH MY STASH AND FOUND A NEW TRINKET FOR MY NEW TOY


I got some Nos lotion for u :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> I got some Nos lotion for u :biggrin:


:facepalm:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> TAKES PICS


X2`


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> I got some Nos lotion for u :biggrin:


hahahaha


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> YUP BRO IT WAS A NICE CRUSIE THAT SUNDAY


What's happening Rich....looks like it was the place to be..by the way your old g-house is for sale in another topic


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

inkera said:


> What's happening Rich....looks like it was the place to be..by the way your old g-house is for sale in another topic


What's good Inkera?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Where's all tha low mileage 74-75s :dunno:? I always see '76 caprices


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I got some Nos lotion for u :biggrin:


:fool2: GETTERDONE!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Where's all tha low mileage 74-75s :dunno:? I always see '76 caprices


THOSE WERN`T THE LAST YEARS,,,,,

DIDN`T RYAN HAVE THAT LOW MILE 74?


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

weto said:


> Cruzing on a nice day cali style
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Shony-Bo said:


> I got some purple hornies (glass packs) my homie said they sound real old school!!


post pictures of your car homie:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Shony-Bo said:


> View attachment 451890



there it is.:thumbsup:

is this the one that was on the cover of a jayo felony diss song???


either way car looks nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> pm me if interested...og fillers fit 74' caprice,74/75/76 impala....


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody heard from MikeS lately??? How's his ghouse coming along


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

Can someone post up a comparison layin frame pic of glasshouse stock rear shortened axle vs. Cadi rear end swap. Would like to see the difference. Got a 93 rear end lined up at the salvage yard but want to know what it will look like before I buy it.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

impalacusTOM said:


> Can someone post up a comparison layin frame pic of glasshouse stock rear shortened axle vs. Cadi rear end swap. Would like to see the difference. Got a 93 rear end lined up at the salvage yard but want to know what it will look like before I buy it.


From talking with Smurf, I don't believe it will look any different. The difference is in the pinion angle. If you want to lay frame I would probably suggest shortening the stack rear, otherwise you'll have to raise your shaft tunnel.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> THOSE WERN`T THE LAST YEARS,,,,,
> 
> DIDN`T RYAN HAVE THAT LOW MILE 74?


 SOLD IT!!


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

NINJA said:


> From talking with Smurf, I don't believe it will look any different. The difference is in the pinion angle. If you want to lay frame I would probably suggest shortening the stack rear, otherwise you'll have to raise your shaft tunnel.


What is the stack rear?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

impalacusTOM said:


> What is the stack rear?


Stock


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

impalacusTOM said:


> What is the stack rear?


'stock' rear.....

(iPhone autocorrect)


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> SOLD IT!!


NICE WORK!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> NICE WORK!:h5:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

For all of you riding hydraulics what are you guys using as far as keeping a comfortable ride


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Waz up glasshouse fellas . Does a 86 4door caprice spindle work for the swap. Thanks


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> For all of you riding hydraulics what are you guys using as far as keeping a comfortable ride


accumulators!
best 200 bucks i ever spent!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

inkera said:


> What's happening Rich....looks like it was the place to be..by the way your old g-house is for sale in another topic


 YEAH BRO I WAS LOOKING OUT FOR YOU AT ELYSIAN BUT DIDNT SEE YOU. YEAH BRO I KNOW I SHOULD OF NEVER GOT RID OF HER SO SAD SO SAD:tears:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

impalacusTOM said:


> Can someone post up a comparison layin frame pic of glasshouse stock rear shortened axle vs. Cadi rear end swap. Would like to see the difference. Got a 93 rear end lined up at the salvage yard but want to know what it will look like before I buy it.


 JUST SHORTEN YOUR STOCK REAR END YOU WILL HAVE LESS HEADACHES AND PAYLESS ON THE LONG RUN:nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Anybody heard from MikeS lately??? How's his ghouse coming along


:wave:



NINJA said:


> From talking with Smurf, I don't believe it will look any different. The difference is in the pinion angle. If you want to lay frame I would probably suggest shortening the stack rear, otherwise you'll have to raise your shaft tunnel.


:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> YEAH BRO I WAS LOOKING OUT FOR YOU AT ELYSIAN BUT DIDNT SEE YOU. YEAH BRO I KNOW I SHOULD OF NEVER GOT RID OF HER SO SAD SO SAD:tears:


:facepalm:

you got tricked by the 'Christians'

:rofl:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> :wave:
> 
> :wave:


What's goos Rich? How you been?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

impalacusTOM said:


> Can someone post up a comparison layin frame pic of glasshouse stock rear shortened axle vs. Cadi rear end swap. Would like to see the difference. Got a 93 rear end lined up at the salvage yard but want to know what it will look like before I buy it.


i went through the same struggle. man. But it also depends on the wheels you choose to run. I have trus for my 76. and with that and the right spacers, i have been told no need to shorten the rear end. 
chinas you will need to cut the rear down or swap it out. 

as far as what you should do.. thats really up to you.. what i know about it is..

shorten the stock will let you ride layed right the fuck out without drive shaft issues... it will cost a bit more up front. but you will probably be happier overall. 

go with a swap and you will have to raise the drive shaft tunnel on the body to clear the drive shaft so you can lay right the fuck out.. but then i dont know if you can cruz like that or not.. for some reason i remember them saying the pinion angle is to extreme to drive.

some guys have done the swap and are very happy with it. others not so much. its all up to you and what you want. 
personally if i ever go back to chinas.. i'll be cutting the rear end down.


i'll try dig up some pics i found in here. and repost them.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Here it is.. i cant remember whos ride this is now.. nor can i remember why i quoted it in the topic for my car.. I think it was so i dont loose the information.. i hate loosing topics and not remembering where i saw what i saw.. anyways im sure someone can chime in with some more info.


> just tunneled my G-House here's a couple of pics. my homie ceasar doing what he doe's. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


before and after..



> in this first pic it was laid all the way down befor the tunnel. and i couldnt drive it like that because the drive shaft would hit the floor board or factory tunnel. and on the second pic is with the new tunnel that was created. and cut 2 1/2 turns on coil.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT A DIFFERENCE THE TUNNELING MAKES,,,,,,,,,,BUT WOULD YOU NEED TO GO TO A LONGER REAR CYLINDER?
OR DOES THE TUNNEL JUST HELP IT GO LOWER? JUST STOCK, IT`S NOT THAT LOW


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> For all of you riding hydraulics what are you guys using as far as keeping a comfortable ride


I`L KNOW MORE IN A COUPLE WEEKS,,,,,,,,,,,,,
YOU GONNA CUT THAT T TOP IN? 
I`M THINKING OF DOING THE SAME THING, BUT IT`S GONNA RAIN HERE THIS WEEKEND AGAIN, I STILL HAVE 2 SETS OF T TOPS, GONNA SELL ONE, SO YOU YOU NEED A SET,,,,,,,,SUMMERS COMING


----------



## Shony-Bo (Mar 14, 2012)

alex75 said:


> there it is.:thumbsup:
> 
> is this the one that was on the cover of a jayo felony diss song
> either way car looks nice


 yeah we took that flick in my driveway!


----------



## Shony-Bo (Mar 14, 2012)

alex75 said:


> :dunno:


 FREE DON DIEGO!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> WHAT A DIFFERENCE THE TUNNELING MAKES,,,,,,,,,,BUT WOULD YOU NEED TO GO TO A LONGER REAR CYLINDER?
> OR DOES THE TUNNEL JUST HELP IT GO LOWER? JUST STOCK, IT`S NOT THAT LOW


would be just easier to have the stock rear shortened and not butcher the floor...

take plenty of pics of the t-top install...pm me a price for the extra set... if I can sell a couple things I'd like to see if I could manage scoring


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> would be just easier to have the stock rear shortened and not butcher the floor...
> 
> take plenty of pics of the t-top install...pm me a price for the extra set... if I can sell a couple things I'd like to see if I could manage scoring


I`LL GET THEM DOWN WHEN I GET MY SET OUT, BOTH SETS ARE UP IN MY RAFTERS , WRAPED UP. I`LL NEED A LONG TIME WITH GOOD WEATHER, SO FAR THE WEATHER IS TOUCH AND GO, SO I DON`T WANT THAT CAR OUT WITH HOLES IN THE ROOF, AND IT`S PORING RAIN


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

were these your tjones set?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)

1975 Raghouse $7,900 obo PM for more info..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/290716-1975-caprice-convertible-49.html


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> were these your tjones set?


 I HAVE BOUGHT A FEW SETS OVER THE PAST COUPLE YEARS, SO I COULD KEEP 2 NICE SETS,
YOUR NOT INTERESTED IF THESE CAME FROM HIM?
I HAVE THE LAST SET I BOUGHT CAME FROM HIM, THOSE ARE GOING IN MY CAR


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

has nothing to do with that bro....


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Shony-Bo said:


> yeah we took that flick in my driveway!


car is nice.
i have a 75 caprice long term project.
i always wanted a hardtop


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

What's the back seat look like with this hump any modification to it?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> you got tricked by the 'Christians'
> 
> :rofl:


YUP BRO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> What's the back seat look like with this hump any modification to it?
> View attachment 455059


THE SAME HOMIE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

NINJA said:


> What's goos Rich? How you been?


GOOD BRO JUST CHILLING TODAY:420:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> GOOD BRO JUST CHILLING TODAY:420:


Nice!!!! I am so ready for this week to be over!!!! Just gotta figure out what I'm gonna do this weekend :dunno:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> I HAVE BOUGHT A FEW SETS OVER THE PAST COUPLE YEARS, SO I COULD KEEP 2 NICE SETS,
> YOUR NOT INTERESTED IF THESE CAME FROM HIM?
> I HAVE THE LAST SET I BOUGHT CAME FROM HIM, THOSE ARE GOING IN MY CAR


are they first or second gen hurst ttops?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sean_2009 said:


>


always loved t-tops, but that hollywood top is growing on me now too.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> are they first or second gen hurst ttops?


i have both


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> i have both


they both fit?
the difference is just some chrome right?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


>


fucking bad.

is that a moon roof in the back too?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> they both fit?
> the difference is just some chrome right?


A SMALL CHROME TAB
IS THE DIFFERENCE


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

THERE`S A FEW CHEAP GLASS HOUSES IN THE 4 SALE SECTION!
THESES CARS DON`T HOLD ANY VALUE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

*CALI*



NINJA said:


> Nice!!!! I am so ready for this week to be over!!!! Just gotta figure out what I'm gonna do this weekend :dunno:


 COOL BRO YOU STILL UP IN NORTHERN CALI


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> COOL BRO YOU STILL UP IN NORTHERN CALI


:yes:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

socapots said:


> always loved t-tops, but that hollywood top is growing on me now too.


Gotta love the hollywood top. Im thinking of going hollywood next year..in my opinion theres only 2 types of rides that look sweet as fuck with it...the first being the glasshouse of course, and the second is the the 77-79 lincoln continental


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Gotta love the hollywood top. Im thinking of going hollywood next year..in my opinion theres only 2 types of rides that look sweet as fuck with it...the first being the glasshouse of course, and the second is the the 77-79 lincoln continental


yeah. those lincs look good with them. I think the split bumper looks badass on them too. 
my problem is wanting the car to be all weather.. and not getting wet inside.. lol. Im to paranoid that the seals on the t-tops will not be good enough to keep the rain out. 

the thought of getting a set still bounces around in the back of my mind from time to time though.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> fucking bad.
> 
> is that a moon roof in the back too?


kinda looks like it to


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I see you lookin dezzy :wave:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> fucking bad.
> 
> is that a moon roof in the back too?


kinda looks like it to


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> yeah. those lincs look good with them. I think the split bumper looks badass on them too.
> my problem is wanting the car to be all weather.. and not getting wet inside.. lol. Im to paranoid that the seals on the t-tops will not be good enough to keep the rain out.
> 
> the thought of getting a set still bounces around in the back of my mind from time to time though.


you buy new seals if your worried about them leaking


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> you buy new seals if your worried about them leaking


where do you get seals ? All I know about mine are they came off a 77 Pontiac grand prix


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

ANYBODY HAVE A *DRIVER POWER WINDOW REGULATOR AND MOTOR *FOR 76 CAPRICE COUPE??? LET ME KNOW, THANKS!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> where do you get seals ? All I know about mine are they came off a 77 Pontiac grand prix


ebay


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> where do you get seals ? All I know about mine are they came off a 77 Pontiac grand prix


how bout companies like steele rubber products or soffseal


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

socapots said:


> Here it is.. i cant remember whos ride this is now.. nor can i remember why i quoted it in the topic for my car.. I think it was so i dont loose the information.. i hate loosing topics and not remembering where i saw what i saw.. anyways im sure someone can chime in with some more info.
> 
> before and after..


Good info to know..


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

BLUE OWL said:


> YEAH BRO I WAS LOOKING OUT FOR YOU AT ELYSIAN BUT DIDNT SEE YOU. YEAH BRO I KNOW I SHOULD OF NEVER GOT RID OF HER SO SAD SO SAD:tears:


I've got it put up for now, but it will be around when the time comes. She's well taken care of, I promise.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 455560


 ................:thumbsup: loving it!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...36-1975-caprice-grill-side-trim-polished.html


for 75 grill


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

danny_boy_65 said:


> ................:thumbsup: loving it!


i think the trues look good
what about that set you han on that post, were those yours?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

who`s got an set of side window trim clips? looking for both


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> you buy new seals if your worried about them leaking


thats what i was thinking at first.. then for some reason i thought i found out that finding said seals is not always easy or affordable.. like 600 plus for the 2nd gen ones.. and the first gen are not even available. which means you are going to be buying rubber parts that are 20 plus years old.. not always usable pieces in my opinion. 
Now that was all a little while ago. so unless things changed since then, id still be concerned.. But thats just me. 
If i wasnt trying to drive the car rain or shine then it wouldnt matter that much.. shit neither would having glass. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

65ss said:


> how bout companies like steele rubber products or soffseal


pretty sure only the 2nd gen hurst tops are available. cant even remember from who.. 
last i checked first gen are not being made.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

coco73chev said:


> here is my 74 bumper i have up for grabs i spent alot on chromeing these but dont have a 74 any more so i dont need the front one ....open to offers willing to ship anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> pretty sure only the 2nd gen hurst tops are available. cant even remember from who..
> last i checked first gen are not being made.


I have a set n.o.s. For the 1st. Generation


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave: sup jaime


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> core support and a couple goodies bolted back on


Hey Phil, why didn't u paint your engine orange like factory


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

And I have a clean, straight set of lower rocker trim for sale on tha last page of my parts page...


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Anybody heard from MikeS lately??? How's his ghouse coming along


I'm still up and running. Will post progress pics soon!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> I've got it put up for now, but it will be around when the time comes. She's well taken care of, I promise.


COOL HOMIE DO RIGHT BY HER


----------



## wgutierrez (Feb 19, 2009)

Can someone tell me where to find the landau top quarter side trim clips or if someone has the part number to them


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: sup jaime


wuz up homie just chilling putting in work on the g-house how everything for you dogg


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MikeS said:


> I'm still up and running. Will post progress pics soon!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Hey Phil, why didn't u paint your engine orange like factory


because its a vortec motor.... 

it would look funny orange with the centerbolt valve covers


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

looks mean though :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MikeS said:


> I'm still up and running. Will post progress pics soon!


:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> because its a vortec motor....
> 
> it would look funny orange with the centerbolt valve covers


:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

wassup brother got my other package yesterday thanks again


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> wassup brother got my other package yesterday thanks again


:thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

Looking to get this proyect.. 2gs obo 1 owner we'll how much of a proyect is


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

ricardo408 said:


> View attachment 456225
> 
> Looking to get this proyect.. 2gs obo 1 owner we'll how much of a proyect is


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


>


X2 :dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lol....:facepalm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

still looking for a hood pull, getting tired of the "vise grip" accessory handle


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


>


pic not showing???


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

ricardo408 said:


> View attachment 456225
> 
> Looking to get this proyect.. 2gs obo 1 owner we'll how much of a proyect is





ricardo408 said:


> pic not showing???


Can't understand what the hell you are saying???


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

i need help brothas i need to know much body shims to insert between the fenders on my 76 any help would be greatful:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> I have a set n.o.s. For the 1st. Generation




good to have for sure.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> they both fit?
> the difference is just some chrome right?


some reading on hurst tops if you are interested. 
Not sure how closely it all relates to the tops we would use on the glasshouse, But it does touch on some info from the pontiacs and oldsmobiles that had t-tops.

http://www.firebirdtransamparts.com/techinfo/ttops/hurst.htm

i used to have a shitload of links from when i was searching around for info on them. No idea where it all went now. lol.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ricardo408 said:


> View attachment 456225
> 
> Looking to get this proyect.. 2gs obo 1 owner we'll how much of a proyect is


jump on it!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> i need help brothas i need to know much body shims to insert between the fenders on my 76 any help would be greatful:thumbsup:


id assume itd be different for every car?
i mocked up my passenger side and it needed 2 at the top, and the drivers side didnt need any


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

socapots said:


> some reading on hurst tops if you are interested.
> Not sure how closely it all relates to the tops we would use on the glasshouse, But it does touch on some info from the pontiacs and oldsmobiles that had t-tops.
> 
> http://www.firebirdtransamparts.com/techinfo/ttops/hurst.htm
> ...


Good to know for the 1977 grand prix t-tops I have for my glasshouse


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> id assume itd be different for every car?
> i mocked up my passenger side and it needed 2 at the top, and the drivers side didnt need any


yea will be different for each car... pretty much gotta adjust to your liking


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea will be different for each car... pretty much gotta adjust to your liking


oooh ok i see thanks for the info all might glasshouse council


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

socapots said:


> some reading on hurst tops if you are interested.
> Not sure how closely it all relates to the tops we would use on the glasshouse, But it does touch on some info from the pontiacs and oldsmobiles that had t-tops.
> 
> http://www.firebirdtransamparts.com/techinfo/ttops/hurst.htm
> ...


just found out I have American t-tops and not the Hurst style


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Found this site

http://www.78ta.com/ttops.php


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


> Good to know for the 1977 grand prix t-tops I have for my glasshouse




glad i could help.. i spend quite a bit of time looking stuff up online. Still not 100% sure if its what id want to do. But it sure looks wicked. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


> just found out I have American t-tops and not the Hurst style


still looks badass man. just more glassss to love is all. lol.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> just found out I have American t-tops and not the Hurst style


SHOULD ALL LOOK THE SAME INSTALLED


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT FOR GLASSHOUSE FEST


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> SHOULD ALL LOOK THE SAME INSTALLED


i think the american ones are a touch bigger.. 
just more glass on the glasshouse is all.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

3rd page bump..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

started looking at this shit all over again. lol.

http://www.firebirdtransamparts.com/techinfo/ttops/hurst/hurstad2.jpg
same pic. but cut and paste the address in your address bar to get a bigger version.


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> started looking at this shit all over again. lol.
> 
> http://www.firebirdtransamparts.com/techinfo/ttops/hurst/hurstad2.jpg
> same pic. but cut and paste the address in your address bar to get a bigger version.


TO CUT OR NOT TO CUT,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

cut cut cut....

fuck it I want to see that glasshouse T'd with some spokes rollin'

(*ill check for that hood pull... my garage is kinda cramped I'm pretty sure igot one)


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

nice chrome lower a arms


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lupe said:


>


Thats a cool as pic.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> cut cut cut....
> 
> fuck it I want to see that glasshouse T'd with some spokes rollin'
> 
> (*ill check for that hood pull... my garage is kinda cramped I'm pretty sure igot one)


lol. it'll at least get the spokes this year.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> Thats a cool as pic.


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> lol. it'll at least get the spokes this year.


THE OG 13 ZENITHS ARE BEING RESTORED AS WE SPEAK, 
BUT NOT SURE IF I`M GOING TO SAVE A SET OF THE RAYS OR TRU SPOKES


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

my rag as of last weekend, should be rewadt around June.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> TO CUT OR NOT TO CUT,,,,,,,,,,,


HOW DOR CUT, AND STILL SAVE THE ORIGINAL HEADINER?
OR DO YOU TEAR THE WHOLE THING OUT?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WELL I`M READY WHEN THE GAS GETS OVER 5.00 A GAL.
ORIGINAL COMPASS, AND LOCKING GAS CAP
















[I








MG]http://i41.tinypic.com/1fy63a.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/pa...rc1Z8ijp2?itemIdentifier=730488_154474_13488_

just picked up a couple of these, anyone know if i can ditch the little rubber sleeve?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Vayzfinest said:


> my rag as of last weekend, should be rewadt around June.


looking good bRO ... did u have to replace any sheetmetal?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> THE OG 13 ZENITHS ARE BEING RESTORED AS WE SPEAK,
> BUT NOT SURE IF I`M GOING TO SAVE A SET OF THE RAYS OR TRU SPOKES




get some pics up of the zeniths when they done.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


> looking good bRO ... did u have to replace any sheetmetal?


X2

:wave:sup man. hows things?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks homie, yea had to patch the lower fenders, quarters and a couple spots on the floor and trunk... usuall spots.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pics...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

impalacusTOM said:


> Can't understand what the hell you are saying???


Ya just can't read his thick Spanish accent.. He's looking at getting a *project* Glasshouse.. :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

My current desktop wallpaper, pic from last year.. I miss building this ride!


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

T-top glasshousess are beautiful!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Vayzfinest said:


> my rag as of last weekend, should be rewadt around June.


Looking good!! What metal work does it need?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Vayzfinest said:


> thanks homie, yea had to patch the lower fenders, quarters and a couple spots on the floor and trunk... usuall spots.


Oh sheit you answered it here


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> My current desktop wallpaper, pic from last year.. I miss building this ride!


sup brother how's the panel coming along


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

U gave up on it or what homie it looks good


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> sup brother how's the panel coming along


Ah, not too bad.. Bolted up the Starwires & 5.60's to the S-10 rearend today, had to do some measuring so I can tuck those wheels in the fat fenders without rubbing..
Slowly been getting some stuff done on the G-House, just been enjoying driving it!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

jaimef702 said:


> U gave up on it or what homie it looks good


Haven't given up on anything, just got a lot of irons in the fire...:run:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

JustCruisin said:


> Haven't given up on anything, just got a lot of irons in the fire...:run:


That cool tell me about I can't even cruise mine its on some stands hopefully this year


----------



## wgutierrez (Feb 19, 2009)

wgutierrez said:


> Can someone tell me where to find the landau top quarter side trim clips or if someone has the part number to them


ANYONE????


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Still in need of driver *power window regulator *for 76 caprice coupe and motor. Please ask around if you know of any and PM ME, thanks!!!


----------



## Batazz59 (Jan 8, 2010)

i got regulators w motors $35 each plus shipping call (nabor)1 760 880 1323


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> http://www.autozone.com/autozone/pa...rc1Z8ijp2?itemIdentifier=730488_154474_13488_
> 
> just picked up a couple of these, anyone know if i can ditch the little rubber sleeve?


needs the sleeve


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Haven't given up on anything, just got a lot of irons in the fire...:run:


I can relate to that :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I STILL NEED A HOOD PULL
AND A COMPLETE AIR CLEANER SNORKEL "THINGAMAJIG",
(THE FLEXABLE EXSTENTION AND PLASTIC END THAN BOLTS TO THE CORE SUPPORT
I NEED EVERYTHING TO BE IN NICE SHAPE)


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> I STILL NEED A HOOD PULL
> AND A COMPLETE AIR CLEANER SNORKEL "THINGAMAJIG",
> (THE FLEXABLE EXSTENTION AND PLASTIC END THAN BOLTS TO THE CORE SUPPORT
> I NEED EVERYTHING TO BE IN NICE SHAPE)


I might have that ill have to check this evening after work


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> I might have that ill have to check this evening after work


:worship:


----------



## tdarealest (Feb 10, 2010)

would anyone happen to have a passener side fender for a 75 impala? no rot alil surface rust is ok also lookin for both rear fillers that bolt on to the lower quarters inbox me


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> My current desktop wallpaper, pic from last year.. I miss building this ride!


that is looking sweet man. 
that color is perfect


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> HOW DOR CUT, AND STILL SAVE THE ORIGINAL HEADINER?
> OR DO YOU TEAR THE WHOLE THING OUT?


that is a good question.
what did you guys do?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

socapots said:


> that is looking sweet man.
> that color is perfect


For now..lol Been getting ideas about completely redoing it, paintwise..


socapots said:


> that is a good question.
> what did you guys do?


I still have my OG headliner, easily removable.. Take it out, cut the t-tops, then put it back in with the edges tucked into the T-top frames.. I think that'll work, that is my plan anyways..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> For now..lol Been getting ideas about completely redoing it, paintwise..
> 
> I still have my OG headliner, easily removable.. Take it out, cut the t-tops, then put it back in with the edges tucked into the T-top frames.. I think that'll work, that is my plan anyways..


 THAT`S WHAT I WAS THINKING ABOUT DOING, NOT RMOVING THE WHOLE THING ON MY CAR, IM NOT PAINTING MY CAR, THE OG PAINT IS STILL SUPER NICE, BUT AFTER LOOKING IT OVER, YOU CAN TAKE DOWN 1/2 THE TIM TO THE 1/4 WINDOWS , CUR THE ROOF AND PUT IT BACK UP, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

*T TTOPS*



socapots said:


> that is a good question.
> what did you guys do?


I WAS THINKING ABOUT THE T TOPS,,,,,,,WHAT ABOUT THE DOME LIGHT? IS THERE ROOM AFTER THE TOPS?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> I STILL NEED A HOOD PULL
> AND A COMPLETE AIR CLEANER SNORKEL "THINGAMAJIG",
> (THE FLEXABLE EXSTENTION AND PLASTIC END THAN BOLTS TO THE CORE SUPPORT
> I NEED EVERYTHING TO BE IN NICE SHAPE)


perry i looked in my stash i dont have one, i had a extra e brake handle and cable, sorry:nosad:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> I WAS THINKING ABOUT THE T TOPS,,,,,,,WHAT ABOUT THE DOME LIGHT? IS THERE ROOM AFTER THE TOPS?


another good question.
i gotta make sure i write all this down so i dont forget it.lol. i am gettin older. Couldnt remember why i came to work today when someone asked why i was in. haha. seems i booked the day off for something. lol.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> perry i looked in my stash i dont have one, i had a extra e brake handle and cable, sorry:nosad:


THE SEARCH GOES ON!
ALL I NEED IS TO FIGURE A WAY TO REPLACE THE T HANDLE AND I CAN REUSE THE OG CABLE
JB WELD? MY CABLE INSN`T BROKEN, JUST THE T HANDLE BROKE OFF


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> I can relate to that :biggrin:


Did you ever get those hubcaps ? I have these you interested?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

SouthSide76 said:


> Did you ever get those hubcaps ? I have these you interested?


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=457670&stc=1&d=1332973385


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> THAT`S WHAT I WAS THINKING ABOUT DOING, NOT RMOVING THE WHOLE THING ON MY CAR, IM NOT PAINTING MY CAR, THE OG PAINT IS STILL SUPER NICE, BUT AFTER LOOKING IT OVER, YOU CAN TAKE DOWN 1/2 THE TIM TO THE 1/4 WINDOWS , CUR THE ROOF AND PUT IT BACK UP, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> I WAS THINKING ABOUT THE T TOPS,,,,,,,WHAT ABOUT THE DOME LIGHT? IS THERE ROOM AFTER THE TOPS?


I have plenty of room for mine, but I have the round dome light.. Not sure how long the rectangle one is, but it's about 10.5" from Tframe to Tframe..
Yeah, that headliner sounds like a plan, just remove it 1/2 way.. The main thing is to take your time with the sides that are glued around the perimeter of the roof, don't wanna pull too hard and tear the vinyl!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> I have plenty of room for mine, but I have the round dome light.. Not sure how long the rectangle one is, but it's about 10.5" from Tframe to Tframe..
> Yeah, that headliner sounds like a plan, just remove it 1/2 way.. The main thing is to take your time with the sides that are glued around the perimeter of the roof, don't wanna pull too hard and tear the vinyl!


SOUNDS GREAT,,,,,,NOW I JUST NEED TO CUT! I`M GLAD I HAVE THE TOPS STORED AWAY,,,,SO I CAN HAVE AN EXCUSE NOT TO GO GET THEM DOWN. BUT I GOT A COUPLE THINGS I NEED TO DO BEFORE I GET TO THAT "CUTTING" PART ANYWAYS


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

I looking for a hood for my 74 Caprice if anyone could help me out? IT WOULD BE GREAT?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

lupe said:


>


:worship:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> I STILL NEED A
> COMPLETE AIR CLEANER SNORKEL "THINGAMAJIG",
> (THE FLEXABLE EXSTENTION AND PLASTIC END THAN BOLTS TO THE CORE SUPPORT
> I NEED EVERYTHING TO BE IN NICE SHAPE)


could not find sorry
if I come across it I'll let you know 

here's a pic of my dirty engine bay so everyone knows what the "THINGAMAJIG" looks like


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> could not find sorry
> if I come across it I'll let you know
> 
> here's a pic of my dirty engine bay so everyone knows what the "THINGAMAJIG" looks like


fantastic, i have the whole air cleaner, but i need the extention, and flex hose, and all correct hardware needed


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> could not find sorry
> if I come across it I'll let you know
> 
> here's a pic of my dirty engine bay so everyone knows what the "THINGAMAJIG" looks like












 or like this


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

haven't been on for awhile! a big whats up to all the old homies and to the new rides i see on here! and to all the dudes just talking about doing this or that to there ride stop fronting and do something already always talking about how much they know but this and that dont get nothing done! im tired of hearing the same thing over and over again and nothing gets done! 

my shit back in primer time to start all over!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> or like this


phil your nuts! your ride is going to be cleaner than from the assembly line!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

74chevy glasshouse said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> another good question.
> i gotta make sure i write all this down so i dont forget it.lol. i am gettin older. Couldnt remember why i came to work today when someone asked why i was in. haha. seems i booked the day off for something. lol.


:rofl: daaaamn homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SouthSide76 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=457670&stc=1&d=1332973385


I have a set of those but I'm looking for tha ones that say Landau in tha middle.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


>


look at tha future Glasshouse rider!  I love that '74 side trim. U gonna run tha skirts on it?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

STRAY 52 said:


> haven't been on for awhile! a big whats up to all the old homies and to the new rides i see on here! and to all the dudes just talking about doing this or that to there ride stop fronting and do something already always talking about how much they know but this and that dont get nothing done! im tired of hearing the same thing over and over again and nothing gets done!
> 
> my shit back in primer time to start all over!



 :facepalm:

holy shit ! back to primer.....all that flake!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

STRAY 52 said:


> phil your nuts! your ride is going to be cleaner than from the assembly line!


:rofl: thanks bro... yea it's wayyy out of hand...

but 'lunatic' is on the bodywork........starting to look like a glasshouse again


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> holy shit ! back to primer.....all that flake!


always gotta come out harder the next time around



harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl: thanks bro... *yea it's wayyy out of hand*...
> 
> but 'lunatic' is on the bodywork........starting to look like a glasshouse again


lol and i thought i was bad. i hope you keep all your pics to show your grandkids about that one time you two went nuts for 7 years and built a car from scratch haha


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

STRAY 52 said:


> haven't been on for awhile! a big whats up to all the old homies and to the new rides i see on here! and to all the dudes just talking about doing this or that to there ride stop fronting and do something already always talking about how much they know but this and that dont get nothing done! im tired of hearing the same thing over and over again and nothing gets done!
> 
> my shit back in primer time to start all over!


whos in a rush to finish a car?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> or like this


shit`s that`s clean, how much for that one?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I have a set of those but I'm looking for tha ones that say Landau in tha middle.


those are tuff to find, and when you do find them, the landau is faded off


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> shit`s that`s clean, how much for that one?


yea it's like brand new... came off of tattoo76's museum 76' that he took apart.. scored a lot of goodies from that car


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

How much?
I want one this clean, willing to pY or maybe trade'
58 rag is sold so I got play money


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> or like this


fuck that looks good!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl: daaaamn homie


its no joke man.. 
lol.


----------



## Shony-Bo (Mar 14, 2012)

alex75 said:


> car is nice.
> i have a 75 caprice long term project.
> i always wanted a hardtop


Good lookin homie. You should see out in traffic, I just got a breathalyzer installed in my Ryder yesterday. So now I'm back legal to roll. It's F_cked up but they can't stop me from hittin these switches! Take your time on your ride it'll be worth it!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> whos in a rush to finish a car?


Not me homie! Just saying people need to start practicing what the preach! Or just sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

STRAY 52 said:


> Not me homie! Just saying people need to start practicing what the preach! Or just sit back and enjoy the ride.


sounds like is directed to me?
for me it take time to get out there,,,,,most of the work has been done to my new car, just need to decide to cut the roof or not...

when your dealing with a few cars,,,,,there is only so much time in 1 day
this 76 should be ready by easter weekend


----------



## RO'LOW (Mar 20, 2012)

brn2ridelo said:


> could not find sorry
> if I come across it I'll let you know
> 
> here's a pic of my dirty engine bay so everyone knows what the "THINGAMAJIG" looks like


Im looking for a complete air cleaner just like this with all hardware. pm me if you got one for sale. thx in advance


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> look at tha future Glasshouse rider!  I love that '74 side trim. U gonna run tha skirts on it?


 yeah,need shortened rearend or shave skirts need one skirt molding and working on polishing rocker trim rite now then windsheild and back glass trim


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

any one has a set of rocker trim for sale for a 74 rag chevy


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

well well well.... guess I had some....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> well well well.... guess I had some....


no wonder i couldn`t find any,you had them all!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> well well well.... guess I had some....


How much??? Mine's all jacked up. Gotta use pliers


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> no wonder i couldn`t find any,you had them all!


:roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl:

amazing what you find in boxes in the garage...

prob gonna start a parts topic and clean up the garage


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> amazing what you find in boxes in the garage...
> 
> prob gonna start a parts topic and clean up the garage


what kinda goodies you got??????


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> amazing what you find in boxes in the garage...
> 
> prob gonna start a parts topic and clean up the garage


no shit!!! thanks for the package brother, very cool!!! rolled the 76 out to rosies in az today to pick up lotto tickets, fuuuucking floated down there with the moon open and stereo cranked!!!:thumbsup: sooooooo comfortable!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> no shit!!! thanks for the package brother, very cool!!! rolled the 76 out to rosies in az today to pick up lotto tickets, fuuuucking floated down there with the moon open and stereo cranked!!!:thumbsup: sooooooo comfortable!!!!:biggrin:


puttin` that red bug guard to some use!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> amazing what you find in boxes in the garage...
> 
> prob gonna start a parts topic and clean up the garage


look in that garage for a set on 1/4 window clips


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> well well well.... guess I had some....


ill take 1 how much???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> look in that garage for a set on 1/4 window clips


I got a couple boxes at my other garage...I know I got at least 2 sets of those...

but had no luck finding them yet...waiting on someone to buy my extra frame and floorpan and I can go through all that stuff


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

NINJA said:


> what kinda goodies you got??????


all sorts of stuff.... odds and ends....nos boxes....anything particular text me brother


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> no shit!!! thanks for the package brother, very cool!!! rolled the 76 out to rosies in az today to pick up lotto tickets, fuuuucking floated down there with the moon open and stereo cranked!!!:thumbsup: sooooooo comfortable!!!!:biggrin:


very cool brother your lucky.... hope someone I know wins that half a billion... I want Andy's green 76'


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> all sorts of stuff.... odds and ends....nos boxes....anything particular text me brother


Will do :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

only 1 cable left....payment pending...

sorry didn't know that many people needed one


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

socapots said:


> X2
> 
> :wave:sup man. hows things?


wusup bRO... just been busting ass in the garage like usual...how about u, how are things up north!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> only 1 cable left....payment pending...
> 
> sorry didn't know that many people needed one


send me your ifo for payment


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> send me your ifo for payment


How much did you sell the cables for


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> well well well.... guess I had some....


whats that wheel in the pic??


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


> wusup bRO... just been busting ass in the garage like usual...how about u, how are things up north!!!!!


Its good man. finally warming up. snows gone. hopefully next month the streets will be nice enough to roll the glasshouse.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> send me your ifo for payment


pm sent


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> whats that wheel in the pic??


rockets my brother


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> pm sent


MONEY SEND!
THANKS AGAIN


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

if any of you guys are making it out to ARIZONA for the lowrider show heres an invite to the pre party and after hop. and if you cant ill make sure to take some pics of ghouses :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> MONEY SEND!
> THANKS AGAIN


right on....thank you brother

all cables officially paid and sold....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> right on....thank you brother
> 
> all cables officially paid and sold....


 HARBORAREAPHIL=THE CABLE GUY!!!:h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> very cool brother your lucky.... hope someone I know wins that half a billion... I want Andy's green 76'


SHIT, IF HIT IT BROTHER ILL BUY YOU ANDYS 76 AND A NEW DAILY!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> HARBORAREAPHIL=THE CABLE GUY!!!:h5:


now I'm wire-less :rofl:

....that was terrible....:facepalm:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> SHIT, IF HIT IT BROTHER ILL BUY YOU ANDYS 76 AND A NEW DAILY!!!:thumbsup:


If you're talking about his Maroon one with under 1k OG miles, it sold about a month and a half ago


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> now I'm wire-less :rofl:
> 
> ....that was terrible....:facepalm:


:rimshot:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

NINJA said:


> If you're talking about his Maroon one with under 1k OG miles, it sold about a month and a half ago


I KNOW, SAID HE GOT 24K FOR IT FROM A GUY IN AUSTRALIA!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> I KNOW, SAID HE GOT 24K FOR IT FROM A GUY IN AUSTRALIA!!:thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> I KNOW, SAID HE GOT 24K FOR IT FROM A GUY IN AUSTRALIA!!:thumbsup:


I never asked him what he got out of it, but DAMN!!!!!!!!! I remember when he sent me the pics after he got it and told me he didn't want to drive it because he didn't want it to hit 1k. He told me, right be fore he sold it he put a few miles on it though


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> HARBORAREAPHIL=THE CABLE GUY!!!:h5:


GEEEETERRDONE!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> :biggrin:


Right? Well good for him though! It will help him fund his 58 obsession


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NINJA said:


> Right? Well good for him though! It will help him fund his 58 obsession


GET THAT MONEY
MY RED 76 LANDAU WITH 16K MILES WENT TO TURKEY! ISTAMBUL
I WAS SICK WHEN IT WENT,,,,,BUT NOW I GOT ANOTHER ONE TO FILL HER PLACE.
OVER SEAS GUYS HAVE THE ADVANTAGE OF THE MONEY EXCHANGE RATE, OUR DOLLAR VALUE IS SO LOW, TO THESE GUYS IT`S LIKE A RED TAG SALE, EVERYTHING IS CHEAP TO THEM


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

got a pair of power window tracks... only one motor is good... other is shot but good for parts


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> I KNOW, SAID HE GOT 24K FOR IT FROM A GUY IN AUSTRALIA!!:thumbsup:


Damn!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn!!!


BUT YOU HAVE TO REMEMBER,,,
THIS CAR WAS STILL BRAND NEW
MAYBE STILL HAD 1976 AIR IN THE TIRES!
ALMOST LIKE BUILDIND A CAR WITH ALL NEW OLD STOCK PARTS,,,,,IF YOU THINK ABOUT IN THAT SENSE, 24K WASN`T THAT BAD
BUT AFTER THE GUY EXCHANGED THE MONEY TO US DOLLARS HE MIGHT HAVE HAD 18K IN IT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

NINJA said:


> I never asked him what he got out of it, but DAMN!!!!!!!!! I remember when he sent me the pics after he got it and told me he didn't want to drive it because he didn't want it to hit 1k. He told me, right be fore he sold it he put a few miles on it though


 HE TOLD ME AS LONG AS HE OWNED IT, THE CAR WOULD NEVER HIT 1000 MILES!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

NINJA said:


> Right? Well good for him though! It will help him fund his 58 obsession


HE DOESNT NEED HELP, HE HAS BEEN COLLECTING NOS 58 CARS,PARTS AND ACCESSORIES SINCE THE 60'S!!! EVERYONE ELSE NEEDS TO GET FUNDED TO BUY FROM HIM!!LOL!!:thumbsup: ANDYS A GREAT GUY AND ALWAYS HAS OR KNOWS WHERE THE TREASURES ARE!!! SAID HE MIGHT BE DONE WITH GLASSHOUSES AS HE DOESNT THINK HE WILL EVER FIND ANOTHER TO TOP THAT LAST ONE!! I THINK HE IS RIGHT!!:yes:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> well well well.... guess I had some....


got one for me?...ill take the ugliest lookn one...long as its not cracked


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> right on....thank you brother
> 
> all cables officially paid and sold....


daaaamnnnn....nevrmind...lol


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> HE TOLD ME AS LONG AS HE OWNED IT, THE CAR WOULD NEVER HIT 1000 MILES!!


didn't say he turned 1k on it, just told me he put a few on it


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> HE DOESNT NEED HELP, HE HAS BEEN COLLECTING NOS 58 CARS,PARTS AND ACCESSORIES SINCE THE 60'S!!! EVERYONE ELSE NEEDS TO GET FUNDED TO BUY FROM HIM!!LOL!!:thumbsup: ANDYS A GREAT GUY AND ALWAYS HAS OR KNOWS WHERE THE TREASURES ARE!!! SAID HE MIGHT BE DONE WITH GLASSHOUSES AS HE DOESNT THINK HE WILL EVER FIND ANOTHER TO TOP THAT LAST ONE!! I THINK HE IS RIGHT!!:yes:


not saying he did need help. Andy is just the man!!!!

I agree, I highly doubt he'll ever find one that clean. I still like the color of the green one he had


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> got a pair of power window tracks... only one motor is good... other is shot but good for parts


How much


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SAUL said:


> How much


text sent bro


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

how many lotto tickets you guys get?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

NINJA said:


> not saying he did need help. Andy is just the man!!!!
> 
> I agree, I highly doubt he'll ever find one that clean. I still like the color of the green one he had


 agreed 100%, andy is definetly THE man!!:h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> got a pair of power window tracks... only one motor is good... other is shot but good for parts


there is a motor on ebay rt now:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

such a sweet color combo


----------



## Batazz59 (Jan 8, 2010)

have lots of parts cheap please look on palm springs craigslist under (glasshouse) dont know ho to post pics here or call 1760 880 1323


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Still need a set of side window clips
Have new trim, looking for the clips


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> such a sweet color combo


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Shony-Bo said:


> Good lookin homie. You should see out in traffic, I just got a breathalyzer installed in my Ryder yesterday. So now I'm back legal to roll. It's F_cked up but they can't stop me from hittin these switches! Take your time on your ride it'll be worth it!


NOS breathalyzer!!! :wow: how much shipped to seattle!!??!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

My speedometer quit working a few months ago.. also, the odometer.. So, I'm not accumulating mileage but I also don't know how fast I'm going.. Anyone have this problem?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

bad cable or needs some wd 


had one that would jump to 120 and stay there till until it warmed up.....
for some reason...so swapped out with another lower mileage one from junkyard...


back when you could still find one at the junkyard


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Supposed to be sunny tomorrow, I'll crawl under there and take a look.. Pretty easy since it's still stock susp. on balloon tires..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> My speedometer quit working a few months ago.. also, the odometer.. So, I'm not accumulating mileage but I also don't know how fast I'm going.. Anyone have this problem?


look at the bright side,,,,,,,,,,,,
you`ll always have a low mile car


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

my new toy


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> my new toy


point of no return


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> point of no return


i bought to have fun with, itwas a point of no return a while ago.
after it`s T topped it`s REALLY no turning back, installing pumps today, need dumps, witing on my custom BOMAN next
58 rag is gone, i have extra time


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> look at the bright side,,,,,,,,,,,,
> you`ll always have a low mile car


hahaha, my thoughts exactly! Think it stopped somewhere around 88k..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> my new toy


Oh man! :drama: I was just thinking a couple weeks ago, I'm jealous of everyone with juice on their Glasshouse...
To see that giant hood bounce up from the driver's seat! :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

G-O-P-E-R-R-Y-! 


G-O-P-E-R-R-Y-! 

G-O-P-E-R-R-Y-! 

can't wait to see it


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Alot of changes have already been done, still has more to do
Rear has been changed already too, she will be able to run 13's.
Alot of parts are not ready, so not ready to bring out yet


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Alot of changes have already been done, still has more to do
Rear has been changed already too, she will be able to run 13's
Alot of parts are not ready, so not ready to bring out yet
More parts are not finished yet


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I just picked up a fully loaded 4dr 76. If anyone needs something let me know. Might be taking it apart soon..


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> Alot of changes have already been done, still has more to do
> Rear has been changed already too, she will be able to run 13's
> Alot of parts are not ready, so not ready to bring out yet
> More parts are not finished yet


 uffin:WASN'T IT ALREADY RUNNING 13'S ?!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

firme63ragtop said:


> uffin:WASN'T IT ALREADY RUNNING 13'S ?!


that`s why i said she will be able to run 13`s,,,,i`m planning to switch on both sets, og true spokes, without rubbing the skirts, and 13`s are being restored now, original 1982 cambells
a few more chages are being made also, 
and i said "alot of changes have already been done"


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> that`s why i said she will be able to run 13`s,,,,i`m planning to switch on both sets, og true spokes, without rubbing the skirts, and 13`s are being restored now, original 1982 cambells
> a few more chages are being made also,
> and i said "alot of changes have already been done"


 ORALE , GONNA LOOK BADDAZZ !:thumbsup: MAN I KEEP WONDERING HOW A SET OF 13 IN. TRUSPOKES WOULD LOOK ON A GLASSHOUSE !?:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

firme63ragtop said:


> ORALE , GONNA LOOK BADDAZZ !:thumbsup: MAN I KEEP WONDERING HOW A SET OF 13 IN. TRUSPOKES WOULD LOOK ON A GLASSHOUSE !?:biggrin:


13 skinny spokes! 3 bar straight knockoffs!
i need a set of 380`s though, got a set 2 sell? not going to run the new 5.20s( due to the weight, and a bias ply tire) i need the side to side support of a radial tire, but the old school trues with og 5.20`s 14 will only be for shows close to home, but we have events all in los angeles, so a radial tire will fill the bill just right


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> i bought to have fun with, itwas a point of no return a while ago.
> after it`s T topped it`s REALLY no turning back, installing pumps today, need dumps, witing on my custom BOMAN next
> 58 rag is gone, i have extra time


Custom boman??? Care to elaborate.


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

*74 rag before and present*

work in process


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

*74 raghouse*

a few more


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> Custom boman??? Care to elaborate.


not yet


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> 13 skinny spokes! 3 bar straight knockoffs!
> i need a set of 380`s though, got a set 2 sell? not going to run the new 5.20s( due to the weight, and a bias ply tire) i need the side to side support of a radial tire, but the old school trues with og 5.20`s 14 will only be for shows close to home, but we have events all in los angeles, so a radial tire will fill the bill just right


 NAH SORRY MAN !


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sedloc said:


> work in process


:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

whats good homies?! just rolling through real quicc!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup:


JUST CHECKING IF YOU HAVE ANY RED SEAT BELT SETS? 
GONNA NEED A REAL NIC CONDITION SET, THE BELTS, THE RETACTERS ON THE FLOORS, TO THE COVERS ON THE HEADLINER. MUST HAVE SUPER NICE FRONT SEAT PLASTIC BELT COVERS! (NOT ALL BUSTED UP , AND SPLITS, (CAN DEAL WITH MINOR ISSUES) BUT NEED AS CEAN AS I CAN FIND
HAVE A SET IN BLACK TO TRADE, OR BUY OUT RIGHT WITH CASH!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Psta said:


> whats good homies?! just rolling through real quicc!!!


get back to work lol


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 459348
> View attachment 459349
> View attachment 459350
> View attachment 459351


did you flake the whole car after the base coat? no paint reaction with the flake coat? then clear coat over that?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

may be easier to get an upholstery shop to sew some new burg material for the seatbelts...and cut the locks so they don't lock up


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> may be easier to get an upholstery shop to sew some new burg material for the seatbelts...and cut the locks so they don't lock up


but i would still need the plastic parts in maroon,,don`t want to paint the ones i have,,,,,i wonder if these are the same for a 4 door?
someone on here has to have a set, i remember a guy on fleabay selling complete sets, but he didn`t have maroon.....
THANKS FOR THE HOOD PULL TOO! 
IT SHOWED UP SAT. i`m going to install it tomorrow


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

where`s a demo derby guy when you need them?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lol that was very fast.... 

I'll check my stuff may have an extra set of burg covers for the headliner


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> lol that was very fast....
> 
> I'll check my stuff may have an extra set of burg covers for the headliner


thanks!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

sedloc said:


> work in process


What's good Sed?


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I might have something for you. Let me know what you need... My 76 i just picked up has burgandy interior. I otta pick through to get what i need, but im not using the belts. Ill take the black ones you got.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

815moto said:


> I might have something for you. Let me know what you need... My 76 i just picked up has burgandy interior. I otta pick through to get what i need, but im not using the belts. Ill take the black ones you got.


Seats for sale? Front & back with power tracks?


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> Seats for sale? Front & back with power tracks?


NNNNNNNNAAAAH, Im keeping them..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

815moto said:


> NNNNNNNNAAAAH, Im keeping them..


 I need to get some recline action, this sitting straight up & down on this bench is killin me...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

just hook that 4 door up.... shit that's tight


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> I need to get some recline action, this sitting straight up & down on this bench is killin me...


Gotta get the power bench in action. I got some otta delta 88


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

STRAY 52 said:


> haven't been on for awhile! a big whats up to all the old homies and to the new rides i see on here! and to all the dudes just talking about doing this or that to there ride stop fronting and do something already always talking about how much they know but this and that dont get nothing done! im tired of hearing the same thing over and over again and nothing gets done!
> 
> my shit back in primer time to start all over!


SUP BRO


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> I need to get some recline action, this sitting straight up & down on this bench is killin me...


on this topic, I was gonna hit the yard tomorrow for a power bench with an arm rest.

did GM ever make a reclining bench in a coupe?or does the same thing that allows it to recline stop it from folding up to allow passengers in?
was looking at old cadillac seats


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

BIG BOPPER said:


>


uffin: :thumbsup:



LostInSanPedro said:


> on this topic, I was gonna hit the yard tomorrow for a power bench with an arm rest.
> 
> did GM ever make a reclining bench in a coupe?or does the same thing that allows it to recline stop it from folding up to allow passengers in?
> was looking at old cadillac seats


They say there is a "locking pin" in 4-door seats that keep them from folding up.. just removing that pin allows them to fold forward for back seat passengers.. sumpin like that


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> uffin: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> They say there is a "locking pin" in 4-door seats that keep them from folding up.. just removing that pin allows them to fold forward for back seat passengers.. sumpin like that


so I gotta get a front seat from a 4 door is what your saying?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> so I gotta get a front seat from a 4 door is what your saying?


I just know that's what people do when they put "full power" seats from a 90's lac into an 80's CoupeD.. The seatbacks recline on 4-doors, not just the seat cushion..
I can't speak on G-House seats, I have no power... gotta roll up my windows by hand too


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> on this topic, I was gonna hit the yard tomorrow for a power bench with an arm rest.
> 
> did GM ever make a reclining bench in a coupe?or does the same thing that allows it to recline stop it from folding up to allow passengers in?
> was looking at old cadillac seats


Im picking up some seats from a olds 88 vert tomorrow. thry are the split bench with power, but have a armrest. On glasshouses the is a hook shaped hinge on the side. You have to open the side of the 4dr seat to gain access. Just like with my 87 landau, I have seat outa 89 brougham. I opened up the seat and swapped out the 2dr hinge. It bolts to the side of the seat. On the too many door they have like a I shped bracket that prevents it from moving. The 2dr has a hinge with a spring.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

hmm according to the upholstery forums the cadillac.pin removal only lets it fold forward a few inches...im gonna look around and see what I can find tomorrow.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

BIG BOPPER said:


>


What kind of pipes you runnin?

Who has a picture of a double hump crossmember? I need it for reference, bout to do some fabricating..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

815moto said:


> I might have something for you. Let me know what you need... My 76 i just picked up has burgandy interior. I otta pick through to get what i need, but im not using the belts. Ill take the black ones you got.


sounds good!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^That front clip is pretty . Good score on the 4 door


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> hmm according to the upholstery forums the cadillac.pin removal only lets it fold forward a few inches...im gonna look around and see what I can find tomorrow.


just check other 2 door gm's from the 70's...my 76' has a split bench power on driver side and only reclined(fuck seat) on pass...Ryan's silver 76' has split power on both sides...gangsta 

if your seats are coo you can always just use the power tracks on your seat


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> ^That front clip is pretty . Good score on the 4 door


wassup USO


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> just check other 2 door gm's from the 70's...my 76' has a split bench power on driver side and only reclined(fuck seat) on pass...Ryan's silver 76' has split power on both sides...gangsta
> 
> if your seats are coo you can always just use the power tracks on your seat


I need to find an og seat like Ryans!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> just check other 2 door gm's from the 70's...my 76' has a split bench power on driver side and only reclined(fuck seat) on pass...Ryan's silver 76' has split power on both sides...gangsta
> 
> if your seats are coo you can always just use the power tracks on your seat


word, ill update with what I find out tomorrow. my seats are cool but no arm rest. I figure I dont care too much about passengers getting in the back, but might as well do it right if I can.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> not yet


Well can't wait to see what you got cooking with that.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> Well can't wait to see what you got cooking with that.


me too!
it`s not finished yet, so i haven`t seen it either


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 459501
> 
> View attachment 459502
> 
> ...


thanks for the pics, i want my front almost exactly like this one.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

815moto said:


> I might have something for you. Let me know what you need... My 76 i just picked up has burgandy interior. I otta pick through to get what i need, but im not using the belts. Ill take the black ones you got.



Thanks for all the replies and pms. The parts that I will be selling is the 76 front clip complete (no parts off it), any moldings, bumpers, fenders, tilt column, power window motors,


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

JustCruisin said:


> What kind of pipes you runnin?
> 
> Who has a picture of a double hump crossmember? I need it for reference, bout to do some fabricating..


it belongs to 1 of my friends ill ask him though n let u know


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> my new toy




cant wait to see it.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Shony-Bo said:


> Good lookin homie. You should see out in traffic, I just got a breathalyzer installed in my Ryder yesterday. So now I'm back legal to roll. It's F_cked up but they can't stop me from hittin these switches! Take your time on your ride it'll be worth it!


damn like that homie.
fuck it you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> I need to find an og seat like Ryans!


:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> just check other 2 door gm's from the 70's...my 76' has a split bench power on driver side and only reclined(fuck seat) on pass...Ryan's silver 76' has split power on both sides...gangsta
> 
> if your seats are coo you can always just use the power tracks on your seat


:naughty:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

FINALLY GETTING THE PATTERNS LAID OUT


























ALSO GOT THE INNER LIP ON THE WHEELS AND THE WHAMMY COLOR MATCHED :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

815moto said:


> Thanks for all the replies and pms. The parts that I will be selling is the 76 front clip complete (no parts off it), any moldings, bumpers, fenders, tilt column, power window motors,


 SENT YOU MESSAGE HOW MUCH FOR THE COMPLETE FRONT CLIP ?!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice !!



MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> FINALLY GETTING THE PATTERNS LAID OUT
> View attachment 459852
> View attachment 459853
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

BIG BOPPER said:


>


NICE HOUSE BENNY:thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

Selling my house for $4500 if any one is interested!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FOR SALE , PM ME IF INTERESTED . HOLLYWOOD FL


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

DOUBLE-O said:


> FOR SALE , PM ME IF INTERESTED . HOLLYWOOD FL


nice. g/l with the sale.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> FINALLY GETTING THE PATTERNS LAID OUT
> View attachment 459852
> View attachment 459853
> 
> ...



patterns lookin good man


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


> NICE HOUSE BENNY:thumbsup:


qvvooo Rich thats hugos ride


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

STRAY 52 said:


> haven't been on for awhile! a big whats up to all the old homies and to the new rides i see on here! and to all the dudes just talking about doing this or that to there ride stop fronting and do something already always talking about how much they know but this and that dont get nothing done! im tired of hearing the same thing over and over again and nothing gets done!
> 
> my shit back in primer time to start all over!


for sale $4500


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

STRAY 52 said:


> Not me homie! Just saying people need to start practicing what the preach! Or just sit back and enjoy the ride.


:facepalm:

.....and now for sale


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> JUST CHECKING IF YOU HAVE ANY RED SEAT BELT SETS?
> GONNA NEED A REAL NIC CONDITION SET, THE BELTS, THE RETACTERS ON THE FLOORS, TO THE COVERS ON THE HEADLINER. MUST HAVE SUPER NICE FRONT SEAT PLASTIC BELT COVERS! (NOT ALL BUSTED UP , AND SPLITS, (CAN DEAL WITH MINOR ISSUES) BUT NEED AS CEAN AS I CAN FIND
> HAVE A SET IN BLACK TO TRADE, OR BUY OUT RIGHT WITH CASH!


I'll see what I can find you :inout:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I'll see what I can find you :inout:


Thanks


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> .....and now for sale


I want to pick up another one later one that I wont feel bad about kustomizing.


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

socapots said:


> patterns lookin good man


Thanks bro


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

glasshouse fest!!!

love this pic


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> glasshouse fest!!!
> 
> love this pic


That is a tight picture...ninja your camera shots some really clear pictures...by the way when is the next glass house fest?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> hey johnny....go to local paint supply store... you need to get 3m rope seal..(pretty much sticky black silicon on a roll...)... run that around the edge of the glass and leave about a 1/4 edge.... leave a small gap between the start and end of the rope so water will drain... and not rott your car... there's I believe 6 clips that hold the window in place...they sell cheap plastic ones that usually break or you can find some metal ones the snap in place and have 2 screws to hold them in...if you got any questions text me if you still got my number


Hey Phil,

I'm about to attempt installing the quarter windows this Saturday. I got the rope seal and the og clips ready. In what order should I go???

1. Attach rope seal to the windows
2. Place the bottom clips first (to use as support as the window goes in?)


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Pic of my ride... Should be out soon.



I hope!!!


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

*74 rag*

getting closer


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> Hey Phil,
> 
> I'm about to attempt installing the quarter windows this Saturday. I got the rope seal and the og clips ready. In what order should I go???
> 
> ...


X2... I've been wondering tha same thing


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Johnny562 said:


> Hey Phil,
> 
> I'm about to attempt installing the quarter windows this Saturday. I got the rope seal and the og clips ready. In what order should I go???
> 
> ...


place the rope carefully(using the paper back to guide it... cut with wire cutters)...there's some little black guides that go on first to hold the window at the right height... make sure they are in place(around the body) set the window in(good to have help, someone outside to kinda hold the glass..) then install the clips... if your back window is out I'd install that first...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Johnny562 said:


> View attachment 460274
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> glasshouse fest!!!
> 
> love this pic


badass pic


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> glasshouse fest!!!
> 
> love this pic





Johnny562 said:


> View attachment 460274
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> glasshouse fest!!!
> 
> love this pic





inkera said:


> That is a tight picture...ninja your camera shots some really clear pictures...by the way when is the next glass house fest?





chevycaprice89 said:


> badass pic





..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanx guys!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice


YOU HAVE MAIL!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> place the rope carefully(using the paper back to guide it... cut with wire cutters)...there's some little black guides that go on first to hold the window at the right height... make sure they are in place(around the body) set the window in(good to have help, someone outside to kinda hold the glass..) then install the clips... if your back window is out I'd install that first...


Shoot! I dont know if I have those little black guides. You got a pic of what they look like? And how many should there be for each side?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> glasshouse fest!!!
> 
> love this pic


no doubt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i need side window clips
and i need side window plastic trim
who sells it?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got some NOS front fender trim for my toy, and new extras


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> i need side window clips
> and i need side window plastic trim
> who sells it?


guy at pomona sold them to Saul...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nos front fender trim  

sweeeet


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> guy at pomona sold them to Saul...


have my clips, i have the material handled already, just looking for extras


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> have my clips, i have the material handled already, just looking for extras


HOARDIN!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:facepalm:

Perry's;buried alive


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> HOARDIN!!!!:biggrin:


i resemble that remark!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Perry's;buried alive


this cars getting done, son!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i was hoping to get the car ready for easter sunday cruising, but wheels not ready, pumps in , but need 3 dumps, magic bowman color bar not done,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> i resemble that remark!


YES YOU DO!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

well the 58`s gone, so i have some extra $$$ to help this car get ready


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> nos front fender trim
> 
> sweeeet


looking for N.O.S. side fender emblems if you know of any, mine are faded,,,,,,,,,,,gotta have that gold showing in them !
i found and nos front in my stash,,,,,,,,,,,,i might have them side ones, but i can`t find them right now,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> well the 58`s gone, so i have some extra $$$ to help this car get ready


 EXTRA $$$ IS ALWAYS SOOOOO NICE WHEN FINDING NEW TREATS FOR THE GLASSHOUSE!!!!:yes:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> EXTRA $$$ IS ALWAYS SOOOOO NICE WHEN FINDING NEW TREATS FOR THE GLASSHOUSE!!!!:yes:


gotta bait the hook with something! 
you have a pair?
i want all newskirt molding too.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> gotta bait the hook with something!
> you have a pair?
> i want all newskirt molding too.


 had an nos pair but sold em about a year ago:nosad:


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> had an nos pair but sold em about a year ago:nosad:


SHIT!
WELL I HAVE A FEW SETS HERE, I CAN PIC OUT THE BEST SET, THAT`S GOING TO HAVE TO DO FOR NOW.
BUT MAN, NOT FEELING WELL, IS TAKING IT`S TOLL ON ME AND THE NEW MEDS ARE MIND BLOWERS!
SO IT LOOKS LIKE I`LL BE BRING OUT MY TRUSTY `39 70K ALL ORIGINAL MILE CAR,,,,,THE PARK WERE GOING TO IS VERY CLOSE
I WANNA RIDE A G/HOUSE TO A ALL BOMB CLUB MEET! BUT NOT THIS TIME,


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

any sports mirrors?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

ok. I know i had this answered already..
But now i cant remember where i put the info.:happysad:
Tru-classics. rear of a glasshouse. I cant remember which side the smaller spacer goes on.. pass or drivers.. I put them on today but couldnt honestly tell the differance. Plus i gotta do a bit more grinding to make the install a bit easier.. and i think i need different lugs.
Saul!! where you at??:biggrin:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking for a booty kit for my 76 glasshouse..


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

whats good everybody heres my ghouse i dont think ive posted it yet:wave:

"THE DOPEHOUSE"


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll never get tired of seeing under construction pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

I'll add to that


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

81Linc.SO.LA said:


>


Ahhhh yea!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> I'll add to that


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> any sports mirrors?


I have a passenger side for sure but I gotta check on tha drivers side, they're tha same but came off a '73 malibu so I'm not sure if tha base is tha same.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> I'll never get tired of seeing under construction pics! :thumbsup:


hell yea i love seeing different color fenders and fillers and primer spots:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I sure don't :facepalm:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> I sure don't :facepalm:


you got pics for daaaaays!!!:facepalm:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> I'll add to that


I like...shot some pics of the rear end


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> you got pics for daaaaays!!!:facepalm:


I'm literally sick of looking at primer.....

I wanna see some mutherfuckin paint and pinstripe...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

haha oh man...but on the brightside there will be a whole new fleet of freshly.painted glasshouses busting out soon!


found plenty of shops down in tj who'll do my seats for 300 bucks this weekend too


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

is layitlow tripping on my phone.... every quote I'm haunted with that white front clip pic...

even other topics!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

layitlows always tripping these days, database errors every other page i try and load


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> is layitlow tripping on my phone.... every quote I'm haunted with that white front clip pic...
> 
> even other topics!





LostInSanPedro said:


> layitlows always tripping these days, database errors every other page i try and load


Damn I thought I was tha only one seeing that shit :facepalm: and sometimes tha pictures dont show up all tha way. Bottom half of tha pics be looking like Tetris


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

now igot that tetris music playing in my head

:rofl:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

haha yeah same here on the tetris, curse of the mobile browser i guess


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

low4life74 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

low4life74 said:


>


Nice homie


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

low4life74 said:


>


Hell yeah.. :420:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> haha yeah same here on the tetris, curse of the mobile browser i guess


I'm on my phone but I'm using tha default browser and it still does it from time to time.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm on my phone but I'm using tha default browser and it still does it from time to time.


seems like the same problems they were have before they switched to the new format


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

need a lighter w the wood grain effect if anyone has one??


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

low4life74 said:


>


That's a really nice color homez..and it looks sick with them patterns :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> need a lighter w the wood grain effect if anyone has one??


I GOT ONE!!! Its from a 76' Caprice, trade ya for a 75' lighter...? With the lil flame symbol on it...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> I GOT ONE!!! Its from a 76' Caprice, trade ya for a 75' lighter...? With the lil flame symbol on it...


YOU DA MAN!!! DONE!!! SEND ME YOUR INFO!!!:h5:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

anybody use the black magic mini monster dumps?,, the little chrome ones? not looking to hop, just lay and play, or are the delts a better dump for that?
don`t want to get into the whole aircraft parts,
have b/mk pumps now, just shopping for dumps, need 3


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> anybody use the black magic mini monster dumps?,, the little chrome ones? not looking to hop, just lay and play, or are the delts a better dump for that?
> don`t want to get into the whole aircraft parts,
> have b/mk pumps now, just shopping for dumps, need 3


:wave: you every gonna get your dash?? :rofl: I'ma hit up FedEx tomorrow to see about shipping... It's been chillin in my living room for months :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I found a pair of skirts that are that dope ass green, what's tha color called again?? I'm loving this color :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: you every gonna get your dash?? :rofl: I'ma hit up FedEx tomorrow to see about shipping... It's been chillin in my living room for months :biggrin:


box er up and hit up grey hound, it`s too big for fed ex, send me the best one please!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> box er up and hit up grey hound, it`s too big for fed ex, send me the best one please!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I still need red or maroon seat belts'
The whole shebang,
They gotta be clean,and the front plastic covers must be in decent shape, it's slot to ask but I gotta have it nice.,


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone ever use 76 grand prix sport mirrors? Would the sit flush?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Glasshouse still for sale lowest ill go is $3,000 no lower.
its gotta go 
blew the tranny on my Tahoe 
hit me up if interested text or call (760)899-4144 
Located in Blythe CA 2hrs from Phoenix and 4 hrs from Los Angeles


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone ever use 76 grand prix sport mirrors? Would the sit flush?


I know '75 bonneville ones dont sit flush :uh: but I'm sure you can shave tha base.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


>


is that my wagon????:shocked::biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


>


looking like a nice day man...


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> I have an Ac delete firewall cover for sale, [email protected] me :inout:


sendn u a text right now



*sold*


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 461930


This Glasshouse looks familiar


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

SAUL said:


> This Glasshouse looks familiar


I've had about 3 yrs now got from a dude in Pomona traded my box caprice for it


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm gonna have to get a couple of these for my ride, and stick em on the quarter windows...









A guy asked me today if I had any glass in my car... I've been asked that half a dozen times now! :facepalm:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

squeaky clean windows?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> is that my wagon????:shocked::biggrin:


Sure is :biggrin: I found me some og '76 Caprice hubcaps too so those china caps are in tha trash :rofl: still want some landaus but these will work 



socapots said:


> looking like a nice day man...


We finally got a break from tha rain yesterday, today's even better  but rain is on tha horizon :uh:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> sendn u a text right now
> 
> *sold*


Ac delete Cover is on tha way to West Texas now :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

shot you a text right now too actually.


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

:h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Sure is :biggrin: I found me some og '76 Caprice hubcaps too so those china caps are in tha trash :rofl: still want some landaus but these will work
> 
> 
> 
> We finally got a break from tha rain yesterday, today's even better  but rain is on tha horizon :uh:


 i know where a set of nos landau caps are at, let me see if he wants to sell em, ill let you know whay he says


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

[h=2]1974 CAPRICE CONVERTIBLE - $3500 (FRESNO )[/h][HR][/HR]Date: 2012-04-04, 1:43PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [SUP][Errors when replying to ads?][/SUP][HR][/HR]
1974 caprice convertible in original condition . og paint and interior / ac car / power top /power steering / original motor in car / solid floors with minimal rust ( couple small spots ) / does not not run / currently / price is 3500 / serious callers only 559*803*7352....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... keywords impala bel air biscayne 1959 1960 1961 1962 1963 1964 1965 1966 1967 1967 1969 1968 1970 1971 1972 1973 1975 1976 chevy daytons zeniths 
















NOT MINES..............................................


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

anyone got one with the gold insert for sale? let me know thanks


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> squeaky clean windows?


I guess...that Invisible Glass I use must really be working! lol
Everyone who asks me that is standing less than 15 feet from the car, one time it was the bank teller lady in the drive-through who was maybe 4 ft from my window!


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

JustCruisin said:


> I guess...that Invisible Glass I use must really be working! lol
> Everyone who asks me that is standing less than 15 feet from the car, one time it was the bank teller lady in the drive-through who was maybe 4 ft from my window!


dope....hope my windows look invisible....lol


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

75'glass house said:


> anyone got one with the gold insert for sale? let me know thanks


I HAVE A COMPLETE EMBLEM, IN THE BOX!!! LMK!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Sure is :biggrin: I found me some og '76 Caprice hubcaps too so those china caps are in tha trash :rofl: still want some landaus but these will work
> 
> 
> 
> We finally got a break from tha rain yesterday, today's even better  but rain is on tha horizon :uh:


WHERE`S THIS AT? YU KNOW I CAN`T PASS UP A DEAL,,,,, BUY 1 GET 1 FREE!
G/H SECRET SHOPPER


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> *1974 CAPRICE CONVERTIBLE - $3500 (FRESNO )*
> 
> [HR][/HR]Date: 2012-04-04, 1:43PM PDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [SUP][Errors when replying to ads?][/SUP][HR][/HR]
> ...


THIS WOULD REAL NICE RESTORED BUT WITH A MATCHING CLOTH TOP


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> I HAVE A COMPLETE EMBLEM, IN THE BOX!!! LMK!


how much to send to 94578??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> WHERE`S THIS AT? YU KNOW I CAN`T PASS UP A DEAL,,,,, BUY 1 GET 1 FREE!
> G/H SECRET SHOPPER


O'rielys


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

That's a great deal for that rag!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

75'glass house said:


> how much to send to 94578??


PM SENT!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

*Happy Easter Glasshouse Brothers!!!!!!
*


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

NINJA said:


> *Happy Easter Glasshouse Brothers!!!!!!
> *


Right on NINJA


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

NINJA said:


> *Happy Easter Glasshouse Brothers!!!!!!
> *


lol
nice


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I see about 16 people that need to get signed up :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> I see about 16 people that need to signed up :biggrin:


no doubt.. 
unless they are signed up and they just in here spyin. lol.


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Just sum slow progress pics


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

shiney


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:biggrin: Tha waghouse was part of tha Easter egg hunt today, look closely  took them forever to find those :rofl:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

dannyp said:


> Just sum slow progress pics


:nicoderm::h5:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

my sons got out the trues and the rays out on sat. so i`l be posting pics of each wheel on the 76, i`ll pick out what i think looks best, sell the rest


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> my sons got out the trues and the read the rays out on sat. so i`l be posting pics of each wheel on the 76, i`ll pick out what i think looks best, sell the rest


:thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> :biggrin: Tha waghouse was part of tha Easter egg hunt today, look closely  took them forever to find those :rofl:


lol


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

when you guys replace the door and roof rail seals with the little T clips, do you.also apply a weatherstrip sealant?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> when you guys replace the door and roof rail seals with the little T clips, do you.also apply a weatherstrip sealant?


last time I replaced the door weatherstrip I only glued the end pieces... the little clips held the rest(but you for sure can apply some weatherstrip adhesive)

the roofrail you need to glue


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> last time I replaced the door weatherstrip I only glued the end pieces... the little clips held the rest(but you for sure can apply some weatherstrip adhesive)
> 
> the roofrail you need to glue


cool thanks, got some just in case.
talk to ramiro lately?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

weatherstrip update....3m weatherstrip adhesive is NOT user friendly...


----------



## Batazz59 (Jan 8, 2010)

power window regulators sold!!!!!!!thanks---cali way


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Daaaaamn!! That's a lot of mofos lurking in tha fest :wow: sup Manu :wave:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

dannyp said:


> Just sum slow progress pics


Nice! uffin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

dlinehustler said:


> Nice! uffin:


Any new pics..?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Batazz59 said:


> power window regulators sold!!!!!!!thanks---*cali way*


dude be donking down in Flawda... :|


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

:burn:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHICH ONE LOOKS BEST?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> WHICH ONE LOOKS BEST?


I vote #3


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dannyp said:


> Just sum slow progress pics



thats shinny mann... nice progress


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

*74 rag*

fresh out tha paint shop,


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

NINJA said:


> I vote #3


X2

kidna sorta wishin i went that way now. lol..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sedloc said:


> fresh out tha paint shop,




nice color choice


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> WHICH ONE LOOKS BEST?


#3 for sure.


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks homie. took a minute to decide, so the wifey decided for me


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Anyone need front & back sidemarkers from a 75..? I shaved em off, so obviously I have no use for em.. and a trunk light


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

sedloc said:


> thanks homie. took a minute to decide, so the wifey decided for me


Nice droptop.. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

socapots said:


> nice color choice


thanks homie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:NICE KOLORS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

JustCruisin said:


> Nice droptop.. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

NINJA said:


> I vote #3





socapots said:


> X2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

yep ur right:thumbsup:




65ss said:


> socapots said:
> 
> 
> > X2
> ...


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks man, skirts will be on tomorrow 



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:NICE KOLORS


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

*74 rag*

glacier blue effect


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> WHICH ONE LOOKS BEST?


#2
Gets my vote


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

65ss said:


> socapots said:
> 
> 
> > X2
> ...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

numbacx #1


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> numbacx #1


x2. they all look good though. keep them all and switch every few months


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

sedloc said:


> glacier blue effect


Nice rag


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> :biggrin: Tha waghouse was part of tha Easter egg hunt today, look closely  took them forever to find those :rofl:


 * LOL, That's cool homie~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

dannyp said:


> Just sum slow progress pics


* ~Nice homie, Came out clean~*


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> x2. they all look good though. keep them all and switch every few months


I`M ALSO HAVING A OG SET OF 13`S ZENITHS RESTORED TO, SO I WANT TO SWITCH FROM 13`S TO OLD SCHOOL RIMS.......
PLUS THIS CAR WON`T SEE ALOT OF USE EITHER, IT`S JUST GOING INTO THE CAR ROTATION WITH MY 30`S BOMBS


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

low4life74 said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> I`M ALSO HAVING A OG SET OF 13`S ZENITHS RESTORED TO, SO I WANT TO SWITCH FROM 13`S TO OLD SCHOOL RIMS.......
> PLUS THIS CAR WON`T SEE ALOT OF USE EITHER, IT`S JUST GOING INTO THE CAR ROTATION WITH MY 30`S BOMBS


TRU rays look awesome


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> I`M ALSO HAVING A OG SET OF 13`S ZENITHS RESTORED TO, SO I WANT TO SWITCH FROM 13`S TO OLD SCHOOL RIMS.......
> PLUS THIS CAR WON`T SEE ALOT OF USE EITHER, IT`S JUST GOING INTO THE CAR ROTATION WITH MY 30`S BOMBS


or you can let me take a set off your hands


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> or you can let me take a set off your hands


SURE, I`M thinking of selling the set i don`t use


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

IS EVRYBODY IN??????????
IS #3 THE PICK? THE TRUE SPOKES?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:NICE KOLORS


X206


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> IS EVRYBODY IN??????????
> IS #3 THE PICK? THE TRUE SPOKES?


Tha pics won't fully show up on my phone at tha moment :uh:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> SURE, I`M thinking of selling the set i don`t use


let me know:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> let me know:thumbsup:


IF I SOLD THE RAYS, PM ME HOW MUCH YOU`LL SPEND


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> IS EVRYBODY IN??????????
> IS #3 THE PICK? THE TRUE SPOKES?


Its a toss up between #2 & #3...but my vote is leaning a little more towards #3...either way its going to look sweet


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> TRU rays look awesome


:yes:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> x2. they all look good though. keep them all and switch every few months


X2


MR.59 said:


> SURE, I`M thinking of selling the set i don`t use


how about pics of the whole car with each set of rims before you sell a set


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

sedloc said:


> fresh out tha paint shop,


Very nice...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

dannyp said:


> Just sum slow progress pics


I am loving all this chrome goodies.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> X2
> how about pics of the whole car with each set of rims before you sell a set


????????
IF YOU COME AND HELP ME SURE THING!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THIS WILL BE IT!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

STILL LOOKING FOR A COMPLETE SET OF MAROON SEAT BELTS FOR A GLASSHOUSE, MUST BE NICE! 
CASH IN HAND


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Couple updated pics


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Vayzfinest said:


> Couple updated pics


:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> THIS WILL BE IT!


GONNA LOOK SIIIIICK!!!!:h5:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> THIS WILL BE IT!


good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> GONNA LOOK SIIIIICK!!!!:h5:


LOOKED GOOD WITH THE RAYS,,,,,,WHEN I 1st PUT THEM ON,IT OH SHIT!
BUT THE TRUES WERE THE 1ST ONES I HAD, SO TO BE HIGH SCHOOL CORRECT, THE TRUES WILL STAY,(plus the cambell zeniths)
still need a good pinstriper than knows the old school ways


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking clean vaysfinest :thumbsup: did u have to do any patch work?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Vayzfinest said:


> Couple updated pics


this is gonna be straight as fuck


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> Couple updated pics


nice.... now thats what I'm talking about stripped!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> LOOKED GOOD WITH THE RAYS,,,,,,WHEN I 1st PUT THEM ON,IT OH SHIT!
> BUT THE TRUES WERE THE 1ST ONES I HAD, SO TO BE HIGH SCHOOL CORRECT, THE TRUES WILL STAY,(plus the cambell zeniths)
> still need a good pinstriper than knows the old school ways


yea the tru's will look great


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

good job homie:thumbsup:





Vayzfinest said:


> Couple updated pics


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks homie




shops laggard said:


> Very nice...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Vayzfinest said:


> Couple updated pics


looking good bRO....keep that hard work going!!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Vazysfinest stepping it up getting his shave on!!!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Vayzfinest said:


> Couple updated pics


firewall looks wicked man. nice work


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)


socapots
heartofthacity+
:wave:
sup man...
not so many stalkers in here today. haha..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)
> 
> 
> socapots
> ...


:wave: how's tha weather up there? It's been sunny tha last 4 days


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

MY OLD 76


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

TX IMPERIALS said:


> View attachment 464178
> MY OLD 76


Nice


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> ????????
> IF YOU COME AND HELP ME SURE THING!


If I wasn't at least a 5 hr drive from you I would 
I'd be more than happy to


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> Couple updated pics



Damn son!! Did you have the belly blasted? or sand with a da? or wire weel? Looks good homie!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks, i did most with a wire wheel, let it sit for a while and got blasted last week.


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

any one goin high performance with there engine?..get that beast movin....

i remember travi was on that...wut ever happn to his car?..

anybody have the pic of the glass with the plexiglass floor?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

?..
anybody have the pic of the
glass with the Plexiglas floor?[/QUOTE said:


> ????...please explain


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> ????...please explain


im thinking the same thing!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

What's up? How's the car coming along


LostInSanPedro said:


> im thinking the same thing!


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

i remember back waaaaaay..back may have been 06 or 07..there was sum one who posted a pic of there glasshouse with a see thru floor board..if i remember correct u could see the exhaust an cross member from the inside...i didnt save the pic..but im sure some one has...maybe harborarea


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> i remember back waaaaaay..back may have been 06 or 07..there was sum one who posted a pic of there glasshouse with a see thru floor board..if i remember correct u could see the exhaust an cross member from the inside...i didnt save the pic..but im sure some one has...maybe harborarea


Yeah, he came to our picnic one year. Im going to have to search for the pic. I have a pic of one of the homies under the car and I took a pic from up top on the floor lol. Hes from UCE Wisconsin. Cool dude, we talked glasshouse's for awhile. Let me look.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> i remember back waaaaaay..back may have been 06 or 07..there was sum one who posted a pic of there glasshouse with a see thru floor board..if i remember correct u could see the exhaust an cross member from the inside...i didnt save the pic..but im sure some one has...maybe harborarea


Hmm I don't remember seeing that


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> thanks, i did most with a wire wheel, let it sit for a while and got blasted last week.


Yeah blasting the way to go. Im getting quotes right now on getting my whole car soda blasted. That's why I asked, I like the final result! Keep up the good work homie!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> i remember back waaaaaay..back may have been 06 or 07..there was sum one who posted a pic of there glasshouse with a see thru floor board..if i remember correct u could see the exhaust an cross member from the inside...i didnt save the pic..but im sure some one has...maybe harborarea


Here's the car, Let me look some more for pics of the floor I know I have a few of them


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> What's up? How's the car coming along


hey whats up,its coming. slapping her together this week to move somewhere to finish the body work. bout to put that grille on too.

you still trying to sell?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

dlinehustler said:


> Yeah, he came to our picnic one year. Im going to have to search for the pic. I have a pic of one of the homies under the car and I took a pic from up top on the floor lol. Hes from UCE Wisconsin. Cool dude, we talked glasshouse's for awhile. Let me look.


that car is rolling the streets here in the Twin Cities Now


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

cheloRO75 said:


> that car is rolling the streets here in the Twin Cities Now


Ok, I know he was trying to sell it awhile back.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

While looking for them pics I found some pics of mine 























































Ok im done lol! uffin:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

*dlinehustler*, got any bigger pics of your avatar?


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

You posted faster than my typing.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> i remember back waaaaaay..back may have been 06 or 07..there was sum one who posted a pic of there glasshouse with a see thru floor board..if i remember correct u could see the exhaust an cross member from the inside...i didnt save the pic..but im sure some one has...maybe harborarea


SHIT I`VE OWNED ALOT CARS WITH S-E-E THRU FLOORS!


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> SHIT I`VE OWNED ALOT CARS WITH S-E-E THRU FLOORS!
> THAT AIN`T NEW!!!


lol...i hear u there..


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

dline...i love orange.glasshouses.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> dline...i love orange.glasshouses.


Thanks homie, im actually getting everything together to repaint it. Im painting it orange again. Just not candy this time...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

impalacusTOM said:


> You posted faster than my typing.


lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> any one goin high performance with there engine?..get that beast movin....
> 
> i remember travi was on that...wut ever happn to his car?..
> 
> anybody have the pic of the glass with the plexiglass floor?


yea I did the motor for him... was waaaay too much power for him... guess he ended up selling it..


JfuckingP had the plexi floors... I bought a box of burg. interior pieces from him too..may have a set of burg belts in there too


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

dlinehustler said:


> Thanks homie, im actually getting everything together to repaint it. Im painting it orange again. Just not candy this time...


you see that new dodge orange?11 or 12 color I think....woooweeee


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea I did the motor for him... was waaaay too much power for him... guess he ended up selling it..
> 
> 
> JfuckingP had the plexi floors... I bought a box of burg. interior pieces from him too..may have a set of burg belts in there too


DID I HEAR BURG. BELTS?.................


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> you see that new dodge orange?11 or 12 color I think....woooweeee


There's a lot of nice pearl factory colors out right now, especially import cars


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> There's a lot of nice pearl factory colors out right now, especially import cars


yup especially if you shoot waterborne...they look incredible for basecoat/clearcoat. gotta pay to play though


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody looking for '76 Caprice upper and lower grilles [email protected] me, I have two


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> DID I HERE BURG. BELTS?.................


:rofl:....I gotta find the box...prob stacked up in my moms garage...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

looks o.g :thumbsup:


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Anybody looking for '76 Caprice upper and lower grilles [email protected] me, I have two


what kind of shape? any pics?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> looks o.g :thumbsup:


nice diggin the color:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> hey whats up,its coming. slapping her together this week to move somewhere to finish the body work. bout to put that grille on too.
> 
> you still trying to sell?


well if someone comes up with the money then kool if not then I'll start on it maybe next summer just spent close to 3 gs on a blown tranny
on my Tahoe


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

mutherfucker thats a lot for a trans.....I worry about mine going out on my escalade... every other oil change drain and add fresh oil...keep the clutches nice and soapy....but that still doesn't garantee anything....

well hope you keep your glasshouse.... you know once it sells you'll be looking for another....like before


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

low4life74 said:


>


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

low4life74 said:


>



DAMN!!! That's no joke!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Tell me about it$1,600 was for the tranny but once that check engine light came on a whole new set of problems fuel pressure regulator new injectors new fuel pump after all said and done $2,648.80 ouch.!!!


harborareaPhil said:


> muthmerfucker thats a lot for a trans.....I worry about mine going out on my escalade... every other oil change drain and add fresh oil...keep the clutches nice and soapy....but that still doesn't garantee anything....
> 
> well hope you keep your glasshouse.... you know once it sells you'll be looking for another....like before


t


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

low4life74 said:


>


Looks real nice!!!!! I see plans for some glass on that roof


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice ass taping job!!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

a lot of work there...

starting to think...gonna have to leave mine og to be different now... quite a few patterened houses


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

the attention ur puttin out homie...u culd leave it primer..and im sure it will still out shine

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl:

thanks at this point I'd be happy to roll on primer


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> thanks at this point I'd be happy to roll on primer


 you can come roll my 76 anytime brother, its just sitting right now, she could use a good roll!!!:h5:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

cheloRO75 said:


> that car is rolling the streets here in the Twin Cities Now


 Hey Chelo.Thats funny I know the car and saw it a few times and never noticed that the floor were see thru ! Cool have to check it out next time :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: how's tha weather up there? It's been sunny tha last 4 days


meh... its not bad for the season. But always wishing it was warmer. lol.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> a lot of work there...
> 
> starting to think...gonna have to leave mine og to be different now... quite a few patterened houses


is the same painter doing these tops?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

looks like kandy and chromes work, bad ass!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

damnn thats cleannn homie! 



dlinehustler said:


> While looking for them pics I found some pics of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> is the same painter doing these tops?


starting to look that way...

well the guy I would have do it.... has different ideas...

but my car is still too far from that stage to worry about it yet....

*and not knocking any of these patterned glasshouses/raghouses they all look awesome...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

bad company said:


> Hey Chelo.Thats funny I know the car and saw it a few times and never noticed that the floor were see thru ! Cool have to check it out next time :thumbsup:


 Same here.. seen that car a few time here and there .. but never actually seen the floors.... but some of the bROtherz have


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

My bRO came thru with these








its a must


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

cheloRO75 said:


> My bRO came thru with these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definately a MUST!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

neto 65 said:


> what kind of shape? any pics?


Nice, no cracks and is still shiny  I have tha lowers too


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> My bRO came thru with these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need a very nice set of these side moldings in tan. i have very nice set in black to trade. or can buy them out right


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

low4life74 said:


>


thats wicked man.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> damnn thats cleannn homie!


Thanks my brother. But im waiting to see your raghouse, been trying to keep up with your progress! do you have a build topic for it??


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

dlinehustler said:


> While looking for them pics I found some pics of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup: sup bro


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

dlinehustler said:


> Thanks my brother. But im waiting to see your raghouse, been trying to keep up with your progress! do you have a build topic for it??


I got one over on www.low-riders.com, check it out.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

cheloRO75 said:


> My bRO came thru with these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice bro,Is that a MODELLO I see there,Seems the only time I get some of them is when I hit the Twin Cities ! Burp!! lol


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

cheloRO75 said:


> Same here.. seen that car a few time here and there .. but never actually seen the floors.... but some of the bROtherz have


 LOL Now I wanna see that ride again lol.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

BIG BOPPER said:


> niceeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup: sup bro


:wave: Their he is!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> I got one over on www.low-riders.com, check it out.


Cool! Going to check it out tonight!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

bad company said:


> LOL Now I wanna see that ride again lol.


It's wild, for sure different!


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

Wondering if anyone has a good steering column for a 74 impala tilt or regular how much plus shipping


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^ hold out for tilt homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

bad company said:


> LOL Now I wanna see that ride again lol.


X74!


manu samoa said:


> ^ hold out for tilt homie


Definately!! I'm not sure how anyone rides around comfortably without a tilt. I didn't know that many people were looking for tilts, I HAD 3 last week :rofl:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

dezzy "heart if the city"..for those who dnt know...great seller smooth transactions..

new campaign slogan for the glasshouse riders lookn for parts...

*"Dezzy before ebay"
*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^:biggrin: funny thing is I've never posted anything on EBay, too much extra fees and crap for me :uh:... And side note; it's 'Heart of tha city' :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> i need a very nice set of these side moldings in tan. i have very nice set in black to trade. or can buy them out right


 yeah i havent decided on what route to take on these yet.....



bad company said:


> LOL Now I wanna see that ride again lol.






bad company said:


> Nice bro,Is that a MODELLO I see there,Seems the only time I get some of them is when I hit the Twin Cities ! Burp!! lol


see u soon for Cinco....


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Finally coming together :thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Finally coming together :thumbsup:
> View attachment 465872
> View attachment 465873
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> X74!Definately!! I'm not sure how anyone rides around comfortably without a tilt. I didn't know that many people were looking for tilts, I HAD 3 last week :rofl:


drove my 74' for 15+ years without tilt....was just fine with nardi....

daily dipping'


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

jaimef702 said:


> LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


Thanks brother


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

back on top


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

If anyone has some extra parts, Im looking for some black door panels, kick panels, and steering wheel..


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> NICE!
> I LOOKED THROUGH MY STASH AND FOUND A NEW TRINKET FOR MY NEW TOY


:nicoderm:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Finally coming together :thumbsup:
> View attachment 465872
> View attachment 465873
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

dlinehustler said:


> :wave: Their he is!


hows it goin bro :wave:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

area651rider said:


> Nice


:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

815moto said:


> If anyone has some extra parts, Im looking for some black door panels, kick panels, and steering wheel..


what happened to the maroon seat belts?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lady TNT said:


> :thumbsup:


any maroon seatbelts for a glasshouse, maybe 4 door is the same?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*El Tiburon Blanco after sitting for 4-5 years*


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*Took to get the Transmission rebuilt finally!*


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*After its first car wash in 4-5 yrs!*


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sdropnem said:


>


thats a sweet ride man.
you bought? or just had in storage?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Finally coming together :thumbsup:
> View attachment 465872
> View attachment 465873
> 
> ...


holy shit...cant wait to see the top:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*Thank you*



socapots said:


> thats a sweet ride man.
> you bought? or just had in storage?


 Thank you brother, That's our family car, We have had since 1994, The white pearl paint is fm. 1997 the top I had got done in 1999 but in 2006 or 7 the tranny went out! :thumbsdown: So we had it in our garage for about 3 and a half yrs. then when we moved to a place with no garage it was in the side yard collecting dirt even though I had a car cover on it for about a yr and a half or so.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sdropnem said:


> Thank you brother, That's our family car, We have had since 1994, The white pearl paint is fm. 1997 the top I had got done in 1999 but in 2006 or 7 the tranny went out! :thumbsdown: So we had it in our garage for about 3 and a half yrs. then when we moved to a place with no garage it was in the side yard collecting dirt even though I had a car cover on it for about a yr and a half or so.


thats cool man. A vehicle with family history is always worth keeping.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn I just noticed my rag is an AC delete :rofl:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> what happened to the maroon seat belts?


what happened to that car????? you ever hear from him??:dunno:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> what happened to the maroon seat belts?


Still been drivinthe mofo....Gonna park it this week, then I'ma start stripping it..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn I just noticed my rag is an AC delete :rofl:



im wanting a/c for mine. 
think im going to wait to find a donor car one day. last one i saw was a 74 that the dude wanted 1500 for a ride with no powertrain.. not worth it to me. i got my running driving 76 for that. and in pretty good shape too.


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

LostInSanPedro said:


> holy shit...cant wait to see the top:thumbsup:


Me either homez...he was working on the top today so I was able to get a little sneek peak...from what I saw, that vato is hooking the g-house up big


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn I just noticed my rag is an AC delete :rofl:



you kno i always told myself....i bet this dude has one right under his nose im sure...lol..with all the damn cars and parts he has....:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

goes to show you... dezzy got too many rides sitting...:facepalm:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

saw this sexy thang at a picnic today :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> goes to show you... dezzy got too many rides sitting...:facepalm:


:yes:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

sdropnem said:


>


I hope you weren't towing it far..... About 10 years ago I had a cutlass that got stolen and when it was recovered the tow truck towed it from the ass and the knockoffs unwound and the car fell from the truck in the middle of the street. That damage made the car a write off .


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> im wanting a/c for mine. think im going to wait to find a donor car one day. last one i saw was a 74 that the dude wanted 1500 for a ride with no powertrain.. not worth it to me. i got my running driving 76 for that. and in pretty good shape too.


That's what I got my rag for :wow: shhhh :naughty:


..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> you kno i always told myself....i bet this dude has one right under his nose im sure...lol..with all the damn cars and parts he has....:thumbsup:





harborareaPhil said:


> goes to show you... dezzy got too many rides sitting...:facepalm:


:biggrin: I only drove it one time for like 20 minutes, at night, with tha top up. Then it overheated and I had to bring it back to my cousins house to pull tha motor out. Been handling some other business right now so I haven't been able to swap tha motor yet :uh: and you can NEVER have too many rides  just too little space :rofl: i drive my other oldskools all tha time, and I only saw my first AC delete cover a couple months ago :facepalm: Tha whole time I've had one right up under my hood since last summer :facepalm: kinda funny tho!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

would of took me 20 seconds to notice that


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody else see all tha smiley faces that popped up all around tha site? Like when someone is online they have a uffin: next to their name...


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> Anybody else see all tha smiley faces that popped up all around tha site? Like when someone is online they have a uffin: next to their name...


wut u chief'n on?
lol


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Anybody else see all tha smiley faces that popped up all around tha site? Like when someone is online they have a uffin: next to their name...





..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> wut u chief'n on?
> lol


Right!!!!! Deezy, 4-20 aint 'til Friday homie....you're a couple days early!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> I hope you weren't towing it far..... About 10 years ago I had a cutlass that got stolen and when it was recovered the tow truck towed it from the ass and the knockoffs unwound and the car fell from the truck in the middle of the street. That damage made the car a write off .



Na, it was only about 2 miles away and it arrived there with no problems :thumbsup: ! Driving it around now


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Hapiness is Cruising a Glasshouse!


----------



## Marcosp13 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey what's sup everybody jus picked up a 75 caprice what do I have to do too the front so 13's will fit any help appreciated


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Picked up another Glasshouse, seen pics but never in person (I will never do that again!) My homie picked it up for me today. It's going to need some work. They totaled due to it being vandalized (paint is keyed & interior is sliced see pics) Out of respect for the topic im not going to post pics of it from the sides, it's has 24's. So needless to say tomorrow it will have factory steel wheels to roll while im working on it, and a set a 14" daytons already in cut ready for it when it gets painted. So now I got a 76 Impala 76 Caprice, just got to get a 75 drop to finish my collection. And I felt I had to get it, I saved a glasshouse lol!!!! 


















































































Open the trunk and these are laying in their all bunched up  the trim is soft but the chrome is starting to peel, wonder if that is something you can get redone????



















Found this under the seat, made it thru 3 songs. It was bad..... Really really bad :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

And as you can see Dezzy im going to be getting at soon brother :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

dlinehustler said:


> Picked up another Glasshouse, seen pics but never in person (I will never do that again!) My homie picked it up for me today. It's going to need some work. They totaled due to it being vandalized (paint is keyed & interior is sliced see pics) Out of respect for the topic im not going to post pics of it from the sides, it's has 24's. So needless to say tomorrow it will have factory steel wheels to roll while im working on it, and a set a 14" daytons already in cut ready for it when it gets painted. So now I got a 76 Impala 76 Caprice, just got to get a 75 drop to finish my collection. And I felt I had to get it, I saved a glasshouse lol!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks firmiliar wheres did you get it ffrom?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

dlinehustler said:


> Picked up another Glasshouse, seen pics but never in person (I will never do that again!) My homie picked it up for me today. It's going to need some work. They totaled due to it being vandalized (paint is keyed & interior is sliced see pics) Out of respect for the topic im not going to post pics of it from the sides, it's has 24's. So needless to say tomorrow it will have factory steel wheels to roll while im working on it, and a set a 14" daytons already in cut ready for it when it gets painted. So now I got a 76 Impala 76 Caprice, just got to get a 75 drop to finish my collection. And I felt I had to get it, I saved a glasshouse lol!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Way to go!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

chevycaprice89 said:


> looks firmiliar wheres did you get it ffrom?


Columbus Ohio


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

sdropnem said:


> Way to go!!!


Had to save it from being a donkey homie  Chalk one up for the good guys lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

dlinehustler said:


> Columbus Ohio


ooh nevermind then congrats tho:thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

chevycaprice89 said:


> ooh nevermind then congrats tho:thumbsup:


Thanks brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

NINJA said:


> Right!!!!! Deezy, 4-20 aint 'til Friday homie....you're a couple days early!


:run: see I ain't trippin'!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

good work saving that one brother


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> That's what I got my rag for :wow: shhhh :naughty:


Thats frickin wicked bro.. i keep hangin onto the dream of finding a score like that.. Only rag i saw was a 74 for sale 10 hours away from me.. dude wanted 4500 for it.. when i contacted him he said if it dont sell he will keep it to tow is boat.. lol.


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> :run: see I ain't trippin'!!!!


:wow:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sdropnem said:


> Hapiness is Cruising a Glasshouse!


aint dat da truth!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dlinehustler said:


> Picked up another Glasshouse, seen pics but never in person (I will never do that again!) My homie picked it up for me today. It's going to need some work. They totaled due to it being vandalized (paint is keyed & interior is sliced see pics) Out of respect for the topic im not going to post pics of it from the sides, it's has 24's. So needless to say tomorrow it will have factory steel wheels to roll while im working on it, and a set a 14" daytons already in cut ready for it when it gets painted. So now I got a 76 Impala 76 Caprice, just got to get a 75 drop to finish my collection. And I felt I had to get it, I saved a glasshouse lol!!!!
> 
> Open the trunk and these are laying in their all bunched up  the trim is soft but the chrome is starting to peel, wonder if that is something you can get redone????


good on you for savin it man.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

socapots said:


> aint dat da truth!!


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dlinehustler said:


> And as you can see Dezzy im going to be getting at soon brother :thumbsup:


I gotchu homie 


dlinehustler said:


> Columbus Ohio


Now all u need is a '74 :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> good work saving that one brother


uffin: Thanks brother, by the way how's your brothers car coming along?? 



socapots said:


> good on you for savin it man.


:thumbsup: 



heartofthacity said:


> I gotchu homie Now all u need is a '74 :thumbsup:


As long as it's a drop!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> :run: see I ain't trippin'!!!!


Lol I'm just messin with ya bro. That's the mobile version, since the take-over te mobile version tends to fuck up a lot. It doesn't happen to me on my phone, but on my iPad it does some funky stuff every couple weeks or so.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

dlinehustler said:


> Picked up another Glasshouse, seen pics but never in person (I will never do that again!) My homie picked it up for me today. It's going to need some work. They totaled due to it being vandalized (paint is keyed & interior is sliced see pics) Out of respect for the topic im not going to post pics of it from the sides, it's has 24's. So needless to say tomorrow it will have factory steel wheels to roll while im working on it, and a set a 14" daytons already in cut ready for it when it gets painted. So now I got a 76 Impala 76 Caprice, just got to get a 75 drop to finish my collection. And I felt I had to get it, I saved a glasshouse lol!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its gonna look good once u have it done


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

can any take a picture of there doors if they dont have the panels on for me?
Trying to figure out how these little window pieces fit....the piece is bigger than the groove on the door?



















thanks


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

dlinehustler said:


> Picked up another Glasshouse, seen pics but never in person (I will never do that again!) My homie picked it up for me today. It's going to need some work. They totaled due to it being vandalized (paint is keyed & interior is sliced see pics) Out of respect for the topic im not going to post pics of it from the sides, it's has 24's. So needless to say tomorrow it will have factory steel wheels to roll while im working on it, and a set a 14" daytons already in cut ready for it when it gets painted. So now I got a 76 Impala 76 Caprice, just got to get a 75 drop to finish my collection. And I felt I had to get it, I saved a glasshouse lol!!!!


WOW they totaled it because of THAT?!
i fucked up, i shoulda keyed my car and got a free paintjob if thats all insurance companies think these cars are worth


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

they upside down


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

BIG BOPPER said:


> its gonna look good once u have it done


We going to try 



LostInSanPedro said:


> WOW they totaled it because of THAT?!
> i fucked up, i shoulda keyed my car and got a free paintjob if thats all insurance companies think these cars are worth


Which is what dude may have tried to do, and they took his car you know what I mean :dunno: Cause I bought it at a salvage auction. That why I didnt get a chance to see it in person before i got it. But I knew it wasnt wreked and it ran, so paint and new interior, no big deal.. So prob not a good idea if you like your car


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Has anyone on here ever bought from from a guy named Mike on craigslist? He posts in cali and vegas all the time.]


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NINJA said:


> Lol I'm just messin with ya bro. That's the mobile version, since the take-over te mobile version tends to fuck up a lot. It doesn't happen to me on my phone, but on my iPad it does some funky stuff every couple weeks or so.


ipad works great


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^heard mike was a window shopper and a middle man :rofl: wutchu need tho, I might know a certain someone who might have it :naughty: :rofl:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> ^^^heard mike was a window shopper and a middle man :rofl: wutchu need tho, I might know a certain someone who might have it :naughty: :rofl:


i need maroon seat belts,,,,,,,,,,,,,can you help out?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hey perry why don't you find an upholstery shop that will sew you some fresh belts... had mine done in cream/tan for my 74' years ago..

nice soft material would be best... most of them get dry hard and sunburnt....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

the material for belts is pretty cheap around here.. i had sum black ones stitched up for me by an upholstery shop...just used the original buckles..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> hey perry why don't you find an upholstery shop that will sew you some fresh belts... had mine done in cream/tan for my 74' years ago..
> 
> nice soft material would be best... most of them get dry hard and sunburnt....


i can have the belt remade, but i want the plastic parts too, not into the rattle can "plastic coat"
i`m weird that way,,,,,i need the real deal or nothing,,,,,,
i `m not a rich guy but that stuff keeps me awake at night.
i`ll find a set, just need to hit up a derby guy i know
that`s how i found the red steering wheels, just need to do the leg work


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> i can have the belt remade, but i want the plastic parts too, not into the rattle can "plastic coat"
> i`m weird that way,,,,,i need the real deal or nothing,,,,,,
> i `m not a rich guy but that stuff keeps me awake at night.
> i`ll find a set, just need to hit up a derby guy i know
> that`s how i found the red steering wheels, just need to do the leg work


dnt kno if mine are up to the standards ur lookin for...i can send u pics...if u can use them..there urs if u have sum for trade...all i need is the buckles...and brackets i was planning on cutting them up to change the color anyways....maybe we can work sumthing out...i know for sure...that the drivers side plastic is split tho...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> i can have the belt remade, but i want the plastic parts too, not into the rattle can "plastic coat"
> i`m weird that way,,,,,i need the real deal or nothing,,,,,,
> i `m not a rich guy but that stuff keeps me awake at night.
> i`ll find a set, just need to hit up a derby guy i know
> that`s how i found the red steering wheels, just need to do the leg work


perry, there are some plastics on ebay rt now that are burgundy, in nice shape as well. check em out.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> dnt kno if mine are up to the standards ur lookin for...i can send u pics...if u can use them..there urs if u have sum for trade...all i need is the buckles...and brackets i was planning on cutting them up to change the color anyways....maybe we can work sumthing out...i know for sure...that the drivers side plastic is split tho...


CAN YOU PM ME PICS?


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> ^^^heard mike was a window shopper and a middle man :rofl: wutchu need tho, I might know a certain someone who might have it :naughty: :rofl:


I sent dude some change for a emblem and I aint seen shit!!! Then he relists one last night..I might have catch a flight out there...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> hey perry why don't you find an upholstery shop that will sew you some fresh belts... had mine done in cream/tan for my 74' years ago..
> 
> nice soft material would be best... most of them get dry hard and sunburnt....


X75


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> CAN YOU PM ME PICS?


:happysad:

there worse than what i thought.....sorry homie...they faded


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> :happysad:
> 
> there worse than what i thought.....sorry homie...they faded


THANKS FOR LOOKING, I`LL GET A SET


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Gonna be down in the LA area this weekend, anyting good goin on?????


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

NINJA said:


> Gonna be down in the LA area this weekend, anyting good goin on?????


if u go a little further south to san diego, chicano park car show is on saturday, in san bernardino theres a show at the national orange show(also sat.) and on sunday theres the cruising into the sunset cruise in the I.E...I know they're not in the L.A area but not too far from there


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

annual drunk and high fest 



ok.... weekly


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> if u go a little further south to san diego, chicano park car show is on saturday, in san bernardino theres a show at the national orange show(also sat.) and on sunday theres the cruising into the sunset cruise in the I.E...I know they're not in the L.A area but not too far from there


I'm actually going to be in Arcadia


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:420:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

it turns out the Sandblaster i go to. demos derbies Glasshouses :banghead:shiiiiiiiii.... wish me luck gonna go save some parts......


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

cheloRO75 said:


> it turns out the Sandblaster i go to. demos derbies Glasshouses :banghead:shiiiiiiiii.... wish me luck gonna go save some parts......


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> it turns out the Sandblaster i go to. demos derbies Glasshouses :banghead:shiiiiiiiii.... wish me luck gonna go save some parts......


FIND ME MY MAROON SET BELTS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

815moto said:


> I sent dude some change for a emblem and I aint seen shit!!! Then he relists one last night..I might have catch a flight out there...


YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN DEALING WITH ONE OF US, NEVERS PAYS TO GO OUTSIDE THE CIRCLE


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Marcosp13 said:


> Hey what's sup everybody jus picked up a 75 caprice what do I have to do too the front so 13's will fit any help appreciated


 I Just grinded my front calipers down to get 14,s on myn if that helps .Maybe do a little more grinding than I did . :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

New grill and finally completed my caprice nose thanks to BRN2RIDELO, thanks buddy.


is there anyway that i can roll like this without the lights falling out? they dont wanna stay in but i see pics on here all the time with them staying in without the chrome headlight bucket?

also 76 impala header, fender extensions, and headlight assemblies FOR SALE/TRADE. no dents no bondo, WILL SHIP HIT ME UP!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

bad company said:


> I Just grinded my front calipers down to get 14,s on myn if that helps .Maybe do a little more grinding than I did . :thumbsup:


Damn you had to grind to get 14's to fit?? I've had china's & daytons 14's and never had to grind. What kind of offset wheels do you have?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> New grill and finally completed my caprice nose thanks to BRN2RIDELO, thanks buddy.
> 
> 
> is there anyway that i can roll like this without the lights falling out? they dont wanna stay in but i see pics on here all the time with them staying in without the chrome headlight bucket?
> ...


Nice!! uffin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN DEALING WITH ONE OF US, NEVERS PAYS TO GO OUTSIDE THE CIRCLE


X206 :facepalm:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> New grill and finally completed my caprice nose thanks to BRN2RIDELO, thanks buddy.
> 
> 
> is there anyway that i can roll like this without the lights falling out? they dont wanna stay in but i see pics on here all the time with them staying in without the chrome headlight bucket?


They're springs that hook tha lights to tha headlight bucket, I'm guessing you don't have any?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN DEALING WITH ONE OF US, NEVERS PAYS TO GO OUTSIDE THE CIRCLE


x207
at least if you dont have any insurance ala ebay/paypal.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

the springs will hood them in!?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody else have air shocks?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> FIND ME MY MAROON SET BELTS


no maroon seat belts bro... juz a maroon bench seat....but ill keep and eye out


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Anybody else have air shocks?


 i did but that was the first thing i ripped off when i got my rolling chassis back from the sandblaster...:angel:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> the springs will hood them in!?


there's springs and an adjuster to aim them..


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Anybody else have air shocks?


Yupp


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> it turns out the Sandblaster i go to. demos derbies Glasshouses :banghead:shiiiiiiiii.... wish me luck gonna go save some parts......


What a D!c##ead!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Jacked from another site :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

cheloRO75 said:


> i did but that was the first thing i ripped off when i got my rolling chassis back from the sandblaster...:angel:


:thumbsdown: lol... U putting it back on?



sdropnem said:


> Yupp


:thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Jacked from another site :biggrin:


That's a Miami car


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN DEALING WITH ONE OF US, NEVERS PAYS TO GO OUTSIDE THE CIRCLE


Do you have a nos header emblem for my 75.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

...almost time to cruise this biatch again!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

almost...shit if mine was ready it would be daily 

like it always was


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody know where I can get a steering column kit to replace some interal stuff? Phil ain't tryna give me tha part number :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

rIdaho said:


> View attachment 468085
> ...almost time to cruise this biatch again!


That's clean :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

bad company said:


> I Just grinded my front calipers down to get 14,s on myn if that helps .Maybe do a little more grinding than I did . :thumbsup:


change front ends, mine has a later front end for 13`s


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> They're springs that hook tha lights to tha headlight bucket, I'm guessing you don't have any?


that`s what i was ging to say, you don`t need the bezles to hold the headlights


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dlinehustler said:


> Damn you had to grind to get 14's to fit?? I've had china's & daytons 14's and never had to grind. What kind of offset wheels do you have?


your adapter acted lke a spacer, these might be a bolt on old school wheel


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sdropnem said:


> What a D!c##ead!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


derby guys don`t wreck nice cars, they tear up 4 doors,,,,,,,,,,,,,they are a good supplier of extra parts, plus if they have a nice glass house they sell them, and they don`t just stick to chevys, the wreak other GM brands too.
i have bought some nice g/h`s from derby guys


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> almost...shit if mine was ready it would be daily
> 
> like it always was


my 82 zeniths won`t be ready for another few weeks, so i might as well bolt on the trues. so i can at least get it on the road


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

815moto said:


> Do you have a nos header emblem for my 75.


no, but i`m sure someone on here might


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Anybody know where I can get a steering column kit to replace some interal stuff? Phil ain't tryna give me tha part number :biggrin:


:rofl: I just searched my toolbox for the package...or receipt but that was awhile back










go to napa these parts are in the package


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


> it turns out the Sandblaster i go to. demos derbies Glasshouses :banghead:shiiiiiiiii.... wish me luck gonna go save some parts......


boo on him... but not to far from me if i need parts i'll let you know. lol.:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> derby guys don`t wreck nice cars, they tear up 4 doors,,,,,,,,,,,,,they are a good supplier of extra parts, plus if they have a nice glass house they sell them, and they don`t just stick to chevys, the wreak other GM brands too.
> i have bought some nice g/h`s from derby guys


Buuuuullshit!!! I've seen clean ass one or two owner cars stripped, painted, then smashed! They want tha most rust free they can get too :uh: I heard of a guy who has a '75 rag that he won't sell cuz tha frames are boxed and he plans on welding a freakin roof on it and smashing it :facepalm: they want my waghouse badly too :machinegun:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Buuuuullshit!!! I've seen clean ass one or two owner cars stripped, painted, then smashed! They want tha most rust free they can get too :uh: I heard of a guy who has a '75 rag that he won't sell cuz tha frames are boxed and he plans on welding a freakin roof on it and smashing it :facepalm: they want my waghouse badly too :machinegun:


GOTTA CALL YOU ON THAT, I HAVE BOUGHT G/H`S FROM ONE OF THE BEST TRISTATE DERBY GUYS AND HE SELLS THE CLEAN ONES, DERBYS THE WAGONS, SO FAR I HAVE BOUGHT 2 FROM HIM, HE ALSO SETS UP PRE DERBY WAGONS TO SELL, THESE GUYS ARE NOT DUMMYS THEY KNOW THE VALUE OF A CLEAN GLASS HOUSE, IF YOUR GUY IS TEARING UP CLEAN GLASS HOUESES, THEN THERE SOMTHING WRONG WITH THAT CAT, AND YOU NED TO STOP HIM, HOW DO YOU FIGURE THE PAY FOR THE HOBBY? THEY GOTTA SELL THE CLEAN ONES, I KNOW OF A LANDAU WITH 20K MILES, AND A DERBY GUY OWNS THAT. THESE GUYS KNOW WHAT`S UP


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> your adapter acted lke a spacer, these might be a bolt on old school wheel


Got'cha uffin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> almost...shit if mine was ready it would be daily
> 
> like it always was


:thumbsup:


----------



## members pit crew1 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

sventrechevyboi said:


> anyone know where i could get the molding for the quater window in this style???


anyone have the site of where i could get this:dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

chevycaprice89 said:


> anyone have the site of where i could get this:dunno:


custom made


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> GOTTA CALL YOU ON THAT, I HAVE BOUGHT G/H`S FROM ONE OF THE BEST TRISTATE DERBY GUYS AND HE SELLS THE CLEAN ONES, DERBYS THE WAGONS, SO FAR I HAVE BOUGHT 2 FROM HIM, HE ALSO SETS UP PRE DERBY WAGONS TO SELL, THESE GUYS ARE NOT DUMMYS THEY KNOW THE VALUE OF A CLEAN GLASS HOUSE, IF YOUR GUY IS TEARING UP CLEAN GLASS HOUESES, THEN  THERE SOMTHING WRONG WITH THAT CAT, AND YOU NED TO STOP HIM, HOW DO YOU FIGURE THE PAY FOR THE HOBBY? THEY GOTTA SELL THE CLEAN ONES, I KNOW OF A LANDAU WITH 20K MILES, AND A DERBY GUY OWNS THAT. THESE GUYS KNOW WHAT`S UP


yea I had got some parts from a derby guy in Kentucky years ago..I had sent a message to someone on ebay(selling glasshouse parts)
and he sent me his number.... really nice guy said his father and him had 20+ glasshouses and other 70's gms in their yard...hooked me up with grill,headlight bezels,fender trims.... a bunch of stuff for like $150..he had a really clean 76 caprice 4 door which was his daily and he knew what it was and it's worth....wish I could find his number....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I wana say Miranda's customs did the whole car out of Phoenix Az


chevycaprice89 said:


> anyone have the site of where i could get this:dunno:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

No problem glad I could help


LostInSanPedro said:


> New grill and finally completed my caprice nose thanks to BRN2RIDELO, thanks buddy.
> 
> 
> is there anyway that i can roll like this without the lights falling out? they dont wanna stay in but i see pics on here all the time with them staying in without the chrome headlight bucket?
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Pics or it didn't happen 


MR.59 said:


> my 82 zeniths won`t be ready for another few weeks, so i might as well bolt on the trues. so i can at least get it on the road


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea I had got some parts from a derby guy _*in Kentucky *_years ago..I had sent a message to someone on ebay(selling glasshouse parts)
> and he sent me his number.... really nice guy said his father and him had 20+ glasshouses and other 70's gms in their yard...hooked me up with grill,headlight bezels,fender trims.... a bunch of stuff for like $150..he had a really clean 76 caprice 4 door which was his daily and he knew what it was and it's worth....wish I could find his number....


:shocked: Well if you should ever find his number, just remember im in north Cincinnati. So anywere in Kentucky is not that bad of drive for me. I got access to a 26ft enclosed, ill hook it to the dually and load them both down with parts! And of course ship you out whatever you may need as a finders fee uffin:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

socapots said:


> boo on him... but not to far from me if i need parts i'll let you know. lol.:thumbsup:


for sure lmk



heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsdown: lol... U putting it back on?
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


..nope


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Got these from him







for 50 bucks and he thru these in for free








well worth the hour drive....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

they fixable


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

thats what he kept mentioning that they were ... south dakota car.... they need some luv tho .. but when theres a will theres a way....


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Good score!!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*ttt  Glasshouses* *4 *_Life_


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Just cruising through.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

TopDogg said:


> Just cruising through.


Nice picture


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


I DON`T HAVE PICS OF THE WHEELS, THERE AT THE WHEEL GUYS PLACE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> I DON`T HAVE PICS OF THE WHEELS, THERE AT THE WHEEL GUYS PLACE


of the rays on the glasshouse is what I'm talkin bout


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

TopDogg said:


> Just cruising through.


haha nice that looks sick


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

TopDogg said:


> Just cruising through.


nice pix top


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

TopDogg said:


> Just cruising through.


nice pic top


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> of the rays on the glasshouse is what I'm talkin bout


THE TRUS SPOKES YOU MEAN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
MAYBE THIS WEEKEND? HOPE THE CATS DON`T HAVE A PEE PARTY ON THEM WHEELSOLD GUY ACROSS THE STREET KEEPS AN EYE ON THEM, AND MY GERMAN SHEPARDS LICK THERE CHOPS WATCHING THEM TOO


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice pic top


TopDogg said:


> Just cruising through.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> of the rays on the glasshouse is what I'm talkin bout


WHEN ARE THE T TOPS GOING IN?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

mel picon - 1976 caprice classic


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

hurst t-tops install over the winter


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> hurst t-tops install over the winter


NICE! 1st GENERATION HUST T TOPS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> hurst t-tops install over the winter


ANY PICS OF THE INSIDE OF THE T TOPS? WANNA SEE HOW YOU FINISHED IT OFF


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> WHEN ARE THE T TOPS GOING IN?


don't know if its financially possible this year for me had to trade my Tahoe in and get a suburban and of course the wife wanted it hooked up lowered with rims but she got what she wanted so we'll see if the glasshouse at least gets a set of t-tops


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


> mel picon - 1976 caprice classic


I'm in love :fool2:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


> mel picon - 1976 caprice classic


:wow::wow::wow::h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> they fixable


:yes:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sean_2009 said:


> hurst t-tops install over the winter


thats sweet man..



MR.59 said:


> ANY PICS OF THE INSIDE OF THE T TOPS? WANNA SEE HOW YOU FINISHED IT OFF


X2


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


> hurst t-tops install over the winter


Those are niiiice :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:naughty:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :naughty:


drag race?


----------



## Marcosp13 (Apr 30, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> change front ends, mine has a later front end for 13`s


Hey man what year front end can you use on a glasshouse so 13 can fit


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> hurst t-tops install over the winter


i have an og set just like for trade, good rubber seals, i also have an N.O.S. set of seals for these 1ST GENERATION hurst t tops


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

TopDogg said:


> Just cruising through.


That salt water and sand probably isn't good for yer ride...:facepalm:

ps. *I'm Just Cruisin* through...:nicoderm:



sean_2009 said:


> mel picon - 1976 caprice classic


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hahahahaha......:facepalm:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

LMFAO!:rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> drag race?


Lol my elco would smoke tha waghouse.....................straight to tha gas station... Then tha waghouse would cruise on by :biggrin:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> hahahahaha......:facepalm:


got them 2 extremely large boxes of treasures the other day!!:h5:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> almost...shit if mine was ready it would be daily
> 
> like it always was


...yeah, I wish I was in Cali. Hopefully I'll be moving back down this year.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

SAUL said:


>


Damn bRO... what a clean as car:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SAUL said:


>



fuck yeah.. thats sweet man.
:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SAUL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


>


:h5:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Seeing all the glasshouses on spokes makes me wanna drop these on my raghouse when im done...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

SAUL said:


> TTT





SAUL said:


>





SAUL said:


>


Lookin good Saul :thumbsup:


----------



## Marcosp13 (Apr 30, 2007)

Does anybody Have pictures of a glasshouse with 1 1/2 inch adapters .???


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Im looking for a header panel for my 75 caprice...Anyone got anything?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks guys for the props


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Marcosp13 said:


> Does anybody Have pictures of a glasshouse with 1 1/2 inch adapters .???


I hope to have pictures of 1" soon. But all depends on time. Got some 1" 5 to 4.75 for the front of mine. Pretty sure they are a touch more then i needed.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


>


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

815moto said:


> Im looking for a header panel for my 75 caprice...Anyone got anything?


got it. 76 impala.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

815moto said:


> Seeing all the glasshouses on spokes makes me wanna drop these on my raghouse when im done...


Thats nice man.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

815moto said:


> Im looking for a header panel for my 75 caprice...Anyone got anything?


:wave:
i got the whole clip....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

SAUL said:


>


Beautiful :worship:


----------



## Marcosp13 (Apr 30, 2007)

socapots said:


> I hope to have pictures of 1" soon. But all depends on time. Got some 1" 5 to 4.75 for the front of mine. Pretty sure they are a touch more then i needed.


Well im 
trying to put thirteens on my 75 caprice but trying to stay away frm spacer cause than I gotta extend the lugs so jus seeing whats out there thay don't make anything less than a inch for the billets adapters but I think that's to much so wanna see sumthin with 1 inch adapters but thanks post em


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

SAUL said:


>


when u can pull it off sportn primer...thats when u kno u have a bad bitch....:thumbsup:


----------



## erci811 (Apr 19, 2012)

lacon13 said:


> for more info call me at 325 374 7727


Hello i search 76 chevy caprice glasshouse! I will buy 76 chevy caprice glasshouse! When you sale PLEASE SAY ME PLEASEE! My email adres [email protected] 
Sorry my english is not so good! I live in germany! Please NO RUST NO LEAKS ABOUT WITH US TITLE! THANKS


----------



## erci811 (Apr 19, 2012)

I search 76 chevy caprice glasshouse for sale! I will buy 76 chevy glasshouse with US TITLE AND NO RUST NO LEAKS! WHEN YOU SALE PLEASE MAIL ME [email protected]
I live in germany
Thanks


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

After cruising the Chicano park show


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> when u can pull it off sportn primer...thats when u kno u have a bad bitch....:thumbsup:



hell mutherfuckin yes 

my favorite place to be.... smooth primer 

soon


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

sdropnem said:


> After cruising the Chicano park show


uffin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

erci811 said:


> Hello i search 76 chevy caprice glasshouse! I will buy 76 chevy caprice glasshouse! When you sale PLEASE SAY ME PLEASEE! My email adres [email protected]
> Sorry my english is not so good! I live in germany! Please NO RUST NO LEAKS ABOUT WITH US TITLE! THANKS


pm to 'hooked to glass' maybe help you with the spokeing


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> pm to 'hooked to glass' maybe help you with the spokeing


EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING!!!!! WHATS UP MANG??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

right here inhaling some sanding dust....

it's like Christmas


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SPAM ALERT!!!!

:facepalm:


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2012)

*1976 Caprice Classic*

Whatcha think?! oh and by the way, it's for sell.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Fueling up to go cruise


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> right here inhaling some sanding dust....
> 
> it's like Christmas


:roflmao:


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)

that number for that glass house s still good


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

unlucky said:


> Whatcha think?! oh and by the way, it's for sell.
> View attachment 469874
> View attachment 469875


Better photoshop some 13-14s on there unless u wanna get clowned in here hno:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

SAUL said:


>


simply beautiful.....dammm just beautiful


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT......


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Glasshouse Fam. What do i need to do to my 13s on my 75 Raghouse?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

SAUL said:


>


Love that color


----------



## Livinlow1 (May 11, 2010)

VERRY NICE!!!! CLEAN AND CLASSY, JUST RIGHT!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Their are 5, 75-76 Impala, Caprice & Raghouse's for sale on the 1st page in the for sale section. Never seen that many for sale at one time on here. Kinda crazy.......


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Marcosp13 said:


> Well im
> trying to put thirteens on my 75 caprice but trying to stay away frm spacer cause than I gotta extend the lugs so jus seeing whats out there thay don't make anything less than a inch for the billets adapters but I think that's to much so wanna see sumthin with 1 inch adapters but thanks post em


i see what your sayin.
my topic has pics of the spacers i bought. right around the last page or so. I think once you hit one inch you are better off with ones that have studs on them. or you would have to use the lugs that fit further in. as in lugs with a longer shank on them.
I couldnt tell you how thick you need. You could always tape washers togeather until you get the right thickness to clear the caliper.. Then you will know how thick to go.. after that its just finding what you like.. 

BUT DONT BE DRIVIN AROUND WITH WASHERS AS WHEEL SPACERS!!!! you dont wanna be that guy that wrecks his ride cause he did somethin stupid.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

unlucky said:


> Whatcha think?! oh and by the way, it's for sell.
> View attachment 469874
> View attachment 469875


change the wheels for the pics and it would probably sell fast in here.


----------



## Marcosp13 (Apr 30, 2007)

socapots said:


> i see what your sayin.
> my topic has pics of the spacers i bought. right around the last page or so. I think once you hit one inch you are better off with ones that have studs on them. or you would have to use the lugs that fit further in. as in lugs with a longer shank on them.
> I couldnt tell you how thick you need. You could always tape washers togeather until you get the right thickness to clear the caliper.. Then you will know how thick to go.. after that its just finding what you like..
> 
> BUT DONT BE DRIVIN AROUND WITH WASHERS AS WHEEL SPACERS!!!! you dont wanna be that guy that wrecks his ride cause he did somethin stupid.


Yea all I need is a half inch but i would rather have the billet with the studs but thay come in 1 inch and no less but I think the rim will stick out a little to much don't you think but I'll Check out ur topic tho.!hahaha don't worry bro I won't even try that,I have the half inch spacer order I just gotta pick them up when thay come in


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Marcosp13 said:


> Yea all I need is a half inch but i would rather have the billet with the studs but thay come in 1 inch and no less but I think the rim will stick out a little to much don't you think but I'll Check out ur topic tho.!hahaha don't worry bro I won't even try that,I have the half inch spacer order I just gotta pick them up when thay come in


Never had any problems on either one of my glasshouse's


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS CC on 13's just shaved the calipers down a lil no problems.....


----------



## Marcosp13 (Apr 30, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> Never had any problems on either one of my glasshouse's



Hell yea that's what I wanted to see looks siik got any pics of it layed.?!


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Marcosp13 said:


> Yea all I need is a half inch but i would rather have the billet with the studs but thay come in 1 inch and no less but I think the rim will stick out a little to much don't you think but I'll Check out ur topic tho.!hahaha don't worry bro I won't even try that,I have the half inch spacer order I just gotta pick them up when thay come in


All u need to do is change out ur front spindals ,and disc and get some from a 76 - 77 Monte Carlo , or 77 - 85 Chevy caprice they will fit and n most cases u can use ur same caliper .. just make sure u measure ur spindal to see how tall it is cuz some r smaller and if u use those u lose lock up height .. and what all that does is make a 5x5 lug pattern to a 5x4.75 lug ... Over all u come down a 1 in .. then u won't need any spacers at all and it would b a lot safer .... I've done it to mine and never had any problem and I can 3 wheel and everything...


----------



## Marcosp13 (Apr 30, 2007)

aztec1 said:


> All u need to do is change out ur front spindals ,and disc and get some from a 76 - 77 Monte Carlo , or 77 - 85 Chevy caprice they will fit and n most cases u can use ur same caliper .. just make sure u measure ur spindal to see how tall it is cuz some r smaller and if u use those u lose lock up height .. and what all that does is make a 5x5 lug pattern to a 5x4.75 lug ... Over all u come down a 1 in .. then u won't need any spacers at all and it would b a lot safer .... I've done it to mine and never had any problem and I can 3 wheel and everything...


Allright thanks for the info in gonna go with the adapters for now than when I lift it I'll go with the spindal swap in all but what is the glasshouse wheel pattern 5by5 or 5by4.75


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:facepalm:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Marcosp13 said:


> 5by5 or 5by4.75


5x5


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> :facepalm:


 Were's Topp Dogg??? We need a clean up! :rofl:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

THE GIRL GOES WITH THE CAR ! :biggrin: CAR FOR SALE OR ANY INTERESTING TRADES.


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey fellas I need a steering column for my 74 caprice does most 70s GMs cars have the same columns


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Marcosp13 said:


> Allright thanks for the info in gonna go with the adapters for now than when I lift it I'll go with the spindal swap in all but what is the glasshouse wheel pattern 5by5 or 5by4.75


IT'S 5X5 RIGHTNOW IF U HAVEN'T CHANGED ANYTHING


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

bad company said:


> THE GIRL GOES WITH THE CAR ! :biggrin: CAR FOR SALE OR ANY INTERESTING TRADES.


:drama:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :drama:


What are you waiting on??? :nicoderm:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a Old School 70s Twisted grill for $ale. came off a 76 Caprice that cruised the blvd back in the 70s this grill will fit a 75caprice and 76 impala too asking $150 shipped in the states


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


> I have a Old School 70s Twisted grill for $ale. came off a 76 Caprice that cruised the blvd back in the 70s this grill will fit a 75caprice and 76 impala too asking $150 shipped in the states


bad ass!!!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

any body need these for sale


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

dlinehustler said:


> Were's Topp Dogg??? We need a clean up! :rofl:


Just cleaned it up.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

TopDogg said:


> Just cleaned it up.


 uffin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TopDogg said:


> Just cleaned it up.


:h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

spacer this spacer that....


just put 14's and your done....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :h5:


what's up brother


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

TopDogg said:


> Just cleaned it up.


 Thanks for handling that!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> spacer this spacer that....
> 
> 
> just put 14's and your done....


:roflmao:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> spacer this spacer that....
> 
> 
> just put 14's and your done....


Might as well put 20s unless your going oldschool then go with tru-classic tru-ray or tru-spoke but with a knock off then a must is 13x7s Dayton, Zenith or china just my opinion


----------



## Marcosp13 (Apr 30, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> spacer this spacer that....
> 
> 
> just put 14's and your done....


Naww its cool I'll roll with my thirteens


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

brn2ridelo said:


> Might as well put 20s unless your going oldschool then go with tru-classic tru-ray or tru-spoke but with a knock off then a must is 13x7s Dayton, Zenith or china just my opinion



14's look good...i do that way before 20's..even some 15 in astro supremes with lace paint...sportn that twisted grill sauls got up for sale one page over....gawd damn it...

:fool2:
i always thought 13's are to small for thees love machines..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> Might as well put 20s unless your going oldschool then go with tru-classic tru-ray or tru-spoke but with a knock off then a must is 13x7s Dayton, Zenith or china just my opinion


:facepalm:

just not not my style with 13's...... already have a skateboard 


20's really....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> just not not my style with 13's...... already have a skateboard
> 
> ...


no 20s for me at least not on my glasshouse I've had 14 China's and wasn't feeling them even on 175/70/ tires had to put them 13s back on now I haven't had the opportunity to put my rays on yet I'm hoping to come across some 5-20s or possibly 5-60s for them


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> just not not my style with 13's...... already have a skateboard
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> no 20s for me at least not on my glasshouse I've had 14 China's and wasn't feeling them even on 175/70/ tires had to put them 13s back on now I haven't had the opportunity to put my rays on yet I'm hoping to come across some 5-20s or possibly 5-60s for them


that heavy of a car, i`m going with the fireston 380`s. skinny like a 5.20 , but with the safty of a radial tire. got to keep in mind the weight in the trunk.
i wount trust the og 5.20 on a car this heavy, just not on 13`s
but i do have a N.O.S. set mounted on the old school rims, but these are 14`s


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

dlinehustler said:


> What are you waiting on??? :nicoderm:


no money for that i just got a caddy n a linc :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Bump


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

baaaaaaammmmmmmm......restored taillights......


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> any body need these for sale


Those header panel emblems? What year?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> baaaaaaammmmmmmm......restored taillights......


:wow:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl:

I got more


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Those header panel emblems? What year?


wheel chips


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

*WANTED:* I need atleast the driver's side (if not the pair) rocker molding from fender behind front wheel to in front of back wheel for 76 Caprice Coupe. PLEASE PM ME! THANKS!!


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> baaaaaaammmmmmmm......restored taillights......


Those look sweet...Been looking for a set to replaced my fiberglasssed ones


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> baaaaaaammmmmmmm......restored taillights......


thats that shit rite there.....:thumbsup:



box in the back.. pedals nos rubber pads....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Has anyone ever bought or found a company that sells pre bent stainless steel brake lines??? Whoever owned this white Caprice before me, did a awful & scary job of patching one of the rear brake lines. Any info or leads would be great! uffin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

dlinehustler said:


> Has anyone ever bought or found a company that sells pre bent stainless steel brake lines??? Whoever owned this white Caprice before me, did a awful & scary job of patching one of the rear brake lines. Any info or leads would be great! uffin:


Inlinetube.com


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I got more


you know the address, ill be waiting!!!:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

NINJA said:


> Inlinetube.com


My dude!! Thanks again! not the first time you hooked me up with some knowledge :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> you know the address, ill be waiting!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

Scrapin63 said:


> Hey fellas I need a steering column for my 74 caprice what GMs cars have the same columns


:dunno: need some help homies


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Scrapin63 said:


> :dunno: need some help homies


full size 71-76 gm


----------



## Batazz59 (Jan 8, 2010)

i got rockers 35 each plus shiping ---nabor 1 760 880 1323


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> full size 71-76 gm


thanks


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> baaaaaaammmmmmmm......restored taillights......


wait til you see what i got in store for mine :shh:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SAUL said:


>


SHE LOOKING GOOD BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> thats that shit rite there.....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> box in the back.. pedals nos rubber pads....



:rofl: thanks bro....yea scored a set, gas pedal,brake,emer brake nos covers... so I had to strip and repaint all the rest


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl: thanks bro....yea scored a set, gas pedal,brake,emer brake nos covers... so I had to strip and repaint all the rest


ill be sending you pics of the wheels in a few brother!!!:naughty:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

GOT THIS 80 caprice rear end will fit a glass house on 13s with out rubbing for sale hit me up for more info (760)851-8118 ask for INDIO


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

chromed hardware 

really... goddam


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

need to give a BIG thanks to the homie saul for info hook up on some og 14x6 5on5 cragars with 3 bar k/o's. cant wait to roll em on the 76!!! pics to come soon! thanks again saul!!:h5:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)




----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl: thanks bro....yea scored a set, gas pedal,brake,emer brake nos covers... so I had to strip and repaint all the rest


when its done....ur goin to be the proud owner of a museum piece 
:worship:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> need to give a BIG thanks to the homie saul for info hook up on some og 14x6 5on5 cragars with 3 bar k/o's. cant wait to roll em on the 76!!! pics to come soon! thanks again saul!!:h5:


Anytime brother


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


> Anytime brother


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Batazz59 said:


> i got rockers 35 each plus shiping ---nabor 1 760 880 1323


didn't you have that black glasshouse that came out in lowrider a few years back I think it was called the WHORE HOUSE


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*All this crying about what size rims look good on a Glasshouse, this along with what type of rear end you should use to run skirts is getting really old. 

Just Run what ever makes you happy and call it a day, everyone has their own opinion. 

To whom it may concern, "do you and stop worrying about everybodys opinion".

The name of the Game is "Lowriding", i don't see how you accomplish that by riding stock height.

On a personal note, I ran three pumps, 12 batteries, no shocks and about three and a half turns of 1 ton coil, add to that three amps, heavy gauge wiring, sound components and subs in my trunk, upfront grinded down calipers plus a reinforced frame on 13x7s Chinas freeway driven all over the place doing 65+ and never had a problem. Now I run 8 Batteries with all of the above, only reason i don't run 12 batteries anymore is because i didn't want to buy 12 anymore. Been riding like that for years with no problems. I just don't get why people think that if they like a certain thing everybody else should follow. *


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> chromed hardware
> 
> really... goddam


I know that cost a grip to get done hno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> I know that cost a grip to get done hno:


grip of waste for something only seen at show... looks nice though


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I know that cost a grip to get done hno:


Not really bRO I got the hook up that's why I did it and I'm selling it cheap 600$$ everything' is new I jus used it for mock up on my 73 rag.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

SMURF said:


> *All this crying about what size rims look good on a Glasshouse, this along with what type of rear end you should use to run skirts is getting really old.
> 
> Just Run what ever makes you happy and call it a day, everyone has their own opinion.
> 
> ...


very very very well said smurf.
now that i am repainting my glass and changing the interior i get all sort of comments 
ive always said i NEVER want what everyone has fuck that shit


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

Indio123 said:


> GOT THIS 80 caprice rear end will fit a glass house on 13s with out rubbing for sale hit me up for more info (760)851-8118 ask for INDIO


how much


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SMURF said:


> *All this crying about what size rims look good on a Glasshouse, this along with what type of rear end you should use to run skirts is getting really old.
> 
> Just Run what ever makes you happy and call it a day, everyone has their own opinion.
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> ill be sending you pics of the wheels in a few brother!!!:naughty:












daaaaaaasammm.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

pepes21 said:


> how much


600$$ if ur interested give me a call maybe we can work a deal (760) 851-8118


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Those cragars are Baaaadddddd!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SMURF said:


> *All this crying about what size rims look good on a Glasshouse, this along with what type of rear end you should use to run skirts is getting really old.
> 
> Just Run what ever makes you happy and call it a day, everyone has their own opinion.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SAUL said:


> Those cragars are Baaaadddddd!!!!


:werd:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

SMURF said:


> *All this crying about what size rims look good on a Glasshouse, this along with what type of rear end you should use to run skirts is getting really old.
> 
> Just Run what ever makes you happy and call it a day, everyone has their own opinion.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Batazz59 (Jan 8, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> didn't you have that black glasshouse that came out in lowrider a few years back I think it was called the WHORE HOUSE


 yea thats me just cruised her around town today*** ill be on here once in a while im more of a parts seller on craigslist so for everybody on glasshouse fest if you need parts call me i might just have it thanks (nabor 1 760 880 1323 (just learning how to post on here)


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


damn... only a dollar for water or soda.. nice!!

oh wait.. i get it now.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

anyone have a core support for a 74 Caprice? something in the L.A ,O.C or I.E areas


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SAUL said:


>


just gettin my ninja on.. everybody is killin it I see! and the homie Saul went back in time, and got another one out the show room, strait off the floor from the dealership.. not one flaw. that's the fantasy house right there. 
Good stuff OG. breathtaking.

Hey so you know, am still to lazy to drop my tank and fix my gas gauge.  but I am tired of running out of gas all the time when i least expect it. so i put I exactly one gallon in a can and rode my gas out on purpose so I could see how far I get on a gallon? I get roughly ten miles to the gallon. with 6 battery's on 14's with no smog pump!  I really was hoping I could pull maybe 14 - 16 miles to the gallon? BUT NOOOOOO. ten it is. summa a bitch lol
but at least now I dont have to worry about running out.. I put in $18.00 and count under 40 miles on my odometer
and i know I need gas again.. that's how the dysfunctional roll.. I guess it will cost me about $60 to make it to the Glasshouse fest? I hope I dont miss it for the third time?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

prob just be easier to check the actual gauge on dash usually goes bad before the tank does


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

SAUL said:


> TTT


Nice ride homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

SAUL said:


> I have a Old School 70s Twisted grill for $ale. came off a 76 Caprice that cruised the blvd back in the 70s this grill will fit a 75caprice and 76 impala too asking $150 shipped in the states



SICK:wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

SAUL said:


>


Wicked shot Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SAUL said:


> TTT


 LOVE HER BRO LETS TRADE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BLUE OWL said:


> LOVE HER BRO LETS TRADE


.......where's you bible?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> LOVE HER BRO LETS TRADE


I cant brother I've had lotz of offers for it but i know if i let it go im gonna be back on the hunt and start from scratch


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> prob just be easier to check the actual gauge on dash usually goes bad before the tank does


X206!!! I dropped tha tank and changed tha sending unit, cleaned up tha grounds, then changed tha fuse and still NOTHING!!! Then I changed in a gauge from a low mileage car and voila :facepalm:!! At least I don't have to worry about it for another 38 years :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

dlinehustler said:


> My dude!! Thanks again! not the first time you hooked me up with some knowledge :thumbsup: uffin:


No problem homie, I'm always glad to help when I can


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> chromed hardware
> 
> really... goddam


I was thinkin the same thing


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

SMURF said:


> *All this crying about what size rims look good on a Glasshouse, this along with what type of rear end you should use to run skirts is getting really old.
> 
> Just Run what ever makes you happy and call it a day, everyone has their own opinion.
> 
> ...


Damn Smurf, you don't pop in here much anymore but when you do you're always droppin some serious inciteful shit. I agree with you 150% on this one!!! Everybody should build their car the way THEY want it.

I have never built my cars a certain way because some one else told me "you should do [this] to your ride because it's cool", I've always built them the way I wanted them. If someone else didn't like something I did to MY car, I'd just tell them "if you don't like it, don't look at it and don't do it to yours"


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

still got a 76 impala/75 caprice header panel, fender extensions and headlight assemblies for sale/trade in socal.


pm me


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> daaaaaaasammm.


That's cool! I have these, they were on my old mans 65 gto back in the late 70's early 80's. Im not sure if they are 14x7 or x8's?? Two are reverse and two are standard. Every time I end up at a old swap meet it try to look for 2 more reversed never seem to run into any. Since im not putting hydraulics on this new one im working on, i like to have a set to bolt up and hit hot rod shows and shit like that...Very nice wheels brother!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

alittle mock up of the header


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> alittle mock up of the header


:thumbsup:Lookin' good Phil :worship:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> alittle mock up of the header


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> X206!!! I dropped tha tank and changed tha sending unit, cleaned up tha grounds, then changed tha fuse and still NOTHING!!! Then I changed in a gauge from a low mileage car and voila :facepalm:!! At least I don't have to worry about it for another 38 years :biggrin:


 that's making since. I put power to it once before and it did not budge. they gauge worked when i for got the car. but i topped off the tank for the first and only time, then drove all the gas out, and since then the gauge dont move. 

The car is looking good Phil!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks brother.... one day it will be done....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


>


MY WAGHOUSE?????


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> alittle mock up of the header


:naughty:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> alittle mock up of the header


 nice cant wait to put hands on mine!!!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

HEY GUYS GOT THESE SKIRTS FOR SALE I DONO WHERE ELSE TO ADVERTISE THIS SO SORRY IF IM IN THE WRONG PLACE BUT CAME OFF A 74 CAPRICE
PM ME BEST OFFER TAKES THEM~


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> alittle mock up of the header


:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> that's making since. I put power to it once before and it did not budge. they gauge worked when i for got the car. but i topped off the tank for the first and only time, then drove all the gas out, and since then the gauge dont move.
> 
> The car is looking good Phil!


not sure of this myself because i have never tried. But doesnt this system work like the 60s chevs. the path is fuse box gauge then to the tank. the sending unit just grounds at different resistances. that makes the dash gauge move.

no?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Still got these for sale. $100 + shipping


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Clean header panel and calipers for sale. Also have complete 75 caprice side body trim for sale.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/321364-1975-caprice-parts.html


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

Need your help... I *urgently* need the following clips for the quarter glass. Aside from the clips that screw onto the body, there are three others (per window) that clip on to help align the window and I need all six. If anybody has any they can sell, please let me know. PM preferably.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

shit I knew I was suppose to check something


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> shit I knew I was suppose to check something


LOL... Thanks, Phil!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> shit I knew I was suppose to check something


:420:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :420:


yep.... I space sometimes....


*shit and now I just remembered my bro told me to pick up some 80 longblock fuck :420:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> .......where's you bible?


DAM BRO:rofl:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SAUL said:


> I cant brother I've had lotz of offers for it but i know if i let it go im gonna be back on the hunt and start from scratch


 10/4 BRO SHE A KEEPER SUP WITH STARY :dunno:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

GOTTA HIT EVERY THANG KIRBY BUCCETT HAHA
























:nicoderm:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> MY WAGHOUSE?????


Yessir!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

cheloRO75 said:


> GOTTA HIT EVERY THANG KIRBY BUCCETT HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhh shittttt.

hey isnt it a trip how the 75 headlight buckets are steel but the 76s are plastic?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

anything to save a buck....from 74' to 76' GM cheapen out on a few things...

*looking good chelo :420:, glad to see progress picks helps give me incentive


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

original glasshouse :rofl:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

For sale, gotta find the door peices, there somewhere in the shed.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

LostInSanPedro said:


> ohhhh shittttt.
> 
> hey isnt it a trip how the 75 headlight buckets are steel but the 76s are plastic?


 never really looked @ the 75 one's .. i took them of and put them away...



harborareaPhil said:


> anything to save a buck....from 74' to 76' GM cheapen out on a few things...
> 
> *looking good chelo :420:, glad to see progress picks helps give me incentive


 thanks harbor... but i think its the other way around..


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

look at that custom tube grille...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

LostInSanPedro said:


> ohhhh shittttt.
> 
> hey isnt it a trip how the 75 headlight buckets are steel but the 76s are plastic?





Vayzfinest said:


> For sale, gotta find the door peices, there somewhere in the shed.


sold 


send them this way ... cant go wrong with two sets


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sold dam

still waiting on a price...oh well


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> sold dam
> 
> still waiting on a price...oh well


:shocked:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Damn it, I need those rear sections too !!!!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

go ahead bROther if u need them put an offer....im juz jumping the gun ...i have a reasonable set...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> sold dam
> 
> still waiting on a price...oh well


phil, i know where a nos set is ill text you later tonight after i call him and see whats up


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> phil, i know where a nos set is ill text you later tonight after i call him and see whats up


thank you brother....

:420:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I STILL NEED A TAN SET,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

NINJA said:


> Damn it, I need those rear sections too !!!!!!


Yea I need a drivers side insert


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> MY WAGHOUSE?????


I got a lead on another waghouse that's cleaner than mine :wow: white with wood grain and brown interior with sport mirrors. Powered out too I think :inout:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea I need a drivers side insert


I don't think you can change out the centers?
Has anybody ever done that with good luck?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Fellas don't know what they're going for so throw me some offers.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> I don't think you can change out the centers?
> Has anybody ever done that with good luck?


I remember someone on here saying they knew a guy who made tha centers to fit perfectly... Anybody know who?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> Fellas don't know what they're going for so throw me some offers.


We could've done some trading if I knew u had them :facepalm: lol


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I got a lead on another waghouse that's cleaner than mine :wow: white with wood grain and brown interior with sport mirrors. Powered out too I think :inout:


ILL BE WAITING TO TAKE WHICH ONE YOU DONT WANT:biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> Fellas don't know what they're going for so throw me some offers.


not sure either, just know I need the rear sections. PM me a price homie


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I remember someone on here saying they knew a guy who made tha centers to fit perfectly... Anybody know who?


I HAVE A REAL NICE SET IN THE WRONG COLOR, AND A IHAVE ANOTHER SET IN TAN, BUT THE TAN LOOKS SUN DRIED,,,,,,,,,,DO I RE-PAINT THE TAN ONES?
OR DOES SOMEONE HAVE A NICER SET IN TAN, THAT I COULD BUY?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> ILL BE WAITING TO TAKE WHICH ONE YOU DONT WANT:biggrin:


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975...3337006?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2570079cae


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975...3337006?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2570079cae


already bid on it the first day!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> already bid on it the first day!!!:thumbsup:


I FIGURED YOU ALREADY SPOTED IT,,,,
HOWS THE SILVER CAR COMING?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

Need your help... I *urgently* need the following clips for the quarter glass. Aside from the clips that screw onto the body, there are three others (per window) that clip on to help align the window and I need all six. If anybody has any they can sell, please let me know. PM preferably.

View attachment 474444

View attachment 474445



TTT


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975...3337006?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2570079cae


That's nice!! Not really a big fan of grampa green but it's clean :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


Clean !!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> That's nice!! Not really a big fan of grampa green but it's clean :biggrin:


 I LIKE THE COLOR , NOT MY 1st CHOICE, BUT CLEAN CARS THESE DAYS ARE HARD TO COME BY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> I LIKE THE COLOR , NOT MY 1st CHOICE, BUT CLEAN CARS THESE DAYS ARE HARD TO COME BY


:yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> I FIGURED YOU ALREADY SPOTED IT,,,,
> HOWS THE SILVER CAR COMING?


SHES JUST SITTING RIGHT NOW, MIGHT LET HER GO HAVE MY EYE ON SOMETHING ELSE RT NOW. SHES READY THOUGH TO GET THE MAKE OVER, TWISTED GRILL,CRAGARS,NEW PAINT AND SOMR INTERIOR MODS!!!:naughty: WE SHALL SEE!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I had the inserts made,they fit perfect,there paintable plastic,I used clear silicon to put them on,I wish I had some close up pics,but I sold the car,it's the cream yellow glasshouse a few pages back.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

there you go


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl:


looks like a severe photoshop.. but still funny. lol


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl:


This is the coolest sign eva


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

oldsoul said:


> I had the inserts made,they fit perfect,there paintable plastic,I used clear silicon to put them on,I wish I had some close up pics,but I sold the car,it's the cream yellow glasshouse a few pages back.


Got a contact info for him?


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

just came up on these on craigslist...Demo deby guys arent that bad... Came out a 74 landau.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

It's been awhile,but what he did was scan the moldings with the rubber already out,then the computer cut them out of plastic.they were like 200,but they come out clean.Ill look for dudes number,but I'm sure any plastic joint can make them.Its the same plastic people use for a display sign.good luck brothers,I'll keep looking for his number,but you guys can prolly get em' done cheaper.


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

Wat up homies........on page 250 and getting motivation for my 74 impala ..... Found an old upholstery shop here in Iowa old man took me in and has footage of o.g material patterns of all years .....if it helps anyone out I could get name of place and # or if u need me to check on color and year I could....if u call be patient with old man he' s pushing 80 and some change.........


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Does he have tha og material?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

OG whaaaat....interest sparked :420:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

johnny pm sent :420:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Anybody hitting up the Supernatural's picnic tomorrow?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

where?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> where?


Bonnelli Park in San Dimas


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

about 40 miles too far for me :420:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> about 40 miles too far for me :420:


true…you hitting up the Traffic show next weekend?


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Does he have tha og material?


Yep yep .....


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

NINJA said:


> Anybody hitting up the Supernatural's picnic tomorrow?


I'll be there approx 12


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

NINJA said:


> Anybody hitting up the Supernatural's picnic tomorrow?


there and crenshaw..probably miss Elysian Park but catch everyone on whittier blvd ...full day of crusing...batteries charge..full tank of gas..


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

NINJA said:


> true…you hitting up the Traffic show next weekend?


yep I'll be there


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

inkera said:


> I'll be there approx 12





inkera said:


> there and crenshaw..probably miss Elysian Park but catch everyone on whittier blvd ...full day of crusing...batteries charge..full tank of gas..





inkera said:


> yep I'll be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

Material and pattern......


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sykes74impala said:


> Wat up homies........on page 250 and getting motivation for my 74 impala ..... Found an old upholstery shop here in Iowa old man took me in and has footage of o.g material patterns of all years .....if it helps anyone out I could get name of place and # or if u need me to check on color and year I could....if u call be patient with old man he' s pushing 80 and some change.........


damn man.. page 250... i remember when i first started catching up. lol.. seems like forever ago.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sykes74impala said:


> Material and pattern......


I need on


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

*my 74.......... and the pattern material*

[I







MG]htt







p







I





















MG]://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd205/sykes74impala/Mobile%20Uploads/EA41AB1E-0EEA-4D57-BC24-1C39410660BE.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

*a lil more ...*

[







IMG]h







t







tp://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd205/sykes74impala/Mobile%2







0Uploads/EA41AB1E-0EEA-4D57-BC24-1C39410660BE.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

more pics of seats :420:


I love 74' impalas


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sykes74impala said:


>


good looking ride man.


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

socapots said:


> good looking ride man.


Thanks homie ....


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

My wife found some older pics from the late 90's. I gotta learn how to scan and repost later!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

saw you mobbin a few weeks ago at chicano park, crazy that youve had the car that long


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> saw you mobbin a few weeks ago at chicano park, crazy that youve had the car that long


Stalker :rofl: juss playing


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> saw you mobbin a few weeks ago at chicano park, crazy that youve had the car that long


Yeah and I know some people who've had some for longer!!!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Stalker :rofl: juss playing


 :rofl: !!!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Stalker :rofl: juss playing




hahah

that red one on here from amigos c.c. was there too


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: Yeah man!


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

got this hanging at my step dads house thought id share it with the fam


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

75'glass house said:


> got this hanging at my step dads house thought id share it with the fam


that looks like it came off an old Teen Angle Magazine?!!..... I have a few dozen of those magazines I'll have to check threw them next time I visit my mom


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> more pics of seats :420:
> 
> 
> I love 74' impalas


I'll post more 2morrow


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

75'glass house said:


> got this hanging at my step dads house thought id share it with the fam


this one guy was selling those at the mesa supershow in az for like 25bucks i think


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody have $20k laying around? Triple black loaded big block Raghouse with 20k og miles!!! :run:
http://www.cherokeeautogroup.com/make/Chevrolet


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Anybody have $20k laying around? Triple black loaded big block Raghouse with 20k og miles!!! :run:
> http://www.cherokeeautogroup.com/make/Chevrolet


:wow: daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!!!!!!!


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :wow: daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!!!!!!!


x74'

sweeeeet ride :420:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

sykes74impala said:


> [I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, 8-track! You ever take that ride out? I've never seen it...?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.cars-on-line.com/31765.html


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

ya wat i"ve learned in iowa u never kno wat they got in thier garage this is the one i wanted u to look at about painting maybe next summer if u still live in iowa....just cruising


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

sdropnem said:


> http://www.cars-on-line.com/31765.html


didnt know they built them like that in illinois...


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

h







ttp://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd205/sykes74impala/Mobile%20Uploads/BB899D3C-9E41-4B93-B470-374F00A98501.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> didnt know they built them like that in illinois...


 X2 !!!


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

just went by upholstery shop .....old man died last winter everything is gone.....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn you Grimm Reaper :machinegun:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

sykes74impala said:


> h
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OG!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

75'glass house said:


> got this hanging at my step dads house thought id share it with the fam


I LIKE THIS!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> OG!!!!:thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> :wave:


WHATS GOING ON PERRY??


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Anybody have $20k laying around? Triple black loaded big block Raghouse with 20k og miles!!! :run:
> http://www.cherokeeautogroup.com/make/Chevrolet


That looks like something Andy would come up with


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> WHATS GOING ON PERRY??


trying to be constructive


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

NINJA said:


> That looks like something Andy would come up with


TOO MANY MILES FOR ANDY, LOL!!!:biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

my 6 year old daughter checking out my boi's work


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> TOO MANY MILES FOR ANDY, LOL!!!:biggrin:


Sad but true lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

anyone see the white rag on south beach towing tonight?

looks like the one from USO


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

cheloRO75 said:


> my 6 year old daughter checking out my boi's work




Did you use aftermarket patch panels? Anyone know how well they fit?


----------



## joker75 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

another mini resto.....

soon to have an nos trim... and unleaded fuel sticker :420:

oh yeah


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:







:naughty:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

NINJA said:


> Sad but true lol


:yessad:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> another mini resto.....
> 
> soon to have an nos trim... and unleaded fuel sticker :420:
> 
> oh yeah


:naughty:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> another mini resto.....
> 
> soon to have an nos trim... and unleaded fuel sticker :420:
> 
> oh yeah


DID YOU MAKE NEW "UNLEADED FUEL" STICKERS? I BOUGHT A N.O.S. ONE ON FLEABAY BUT IT LOOKS LIKE IT MIGHT NOT COME APART FROM THE BACKING


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> anyone see the white rag on south beach towing tonight?
> 
> looks like the one from USO


Seen it at a show last weekend in NC. Real clean!


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHY DOES THAT ORANGE G/H HAVE BLACK AND YELLOW PLATES?
IN CALIF BLACK AND YELLOW PLATES WERE FROM `63 TO EARLY1970
IT SHOULD BE BLUE WITH YELLOW LETTERS


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Did you use aftermarket patch panels? Anyone know how well they fit?


no this fender was in good shape... the passenger is a diff story.... my guy fabricated the metal for that one......


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> WHY DOES THAT ORANGE G/H HAVE BLACK AND YELLOW PLATES?
> IN CALIF BLACK AND YELLOW PLATES WERE FROM `63 TO EARLY1970
> IT SHOULD BE BLUE WITH YELLOW LETTERS


yep...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I ask him that same question a few pages back he said he painted them liked the look better


MR.59 said:


> WHY DOES THAT ORANGE G/H HAVE BLACK AND YELLOW PLATES?
> IN CALIF BLACK AND YELLOW PLATES WERE FROM `63 TO EARLY1970
> IT SHOULD BE BLUE WITH YELLOW LETTERS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

The episode where they repod the green Tahoe from that shop it was sitting on the side of the building in the background


harborareaPhil said:


> anyone see the white rag on south beach towing tonight?
> 
> looks like the one from USO


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> I ask him that same question a few pages back he said he painted them liked the look better


:wow: you're not allowed to restore/paint them up here!!! Ours were white with green letters for tha '70s. Stupid cops don't know how to run tha plates tho soo I keep getting pulled over :uh:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: you're not allowed to restore/paint them up here!!! Ours were white with green letters for tha '70s. Stupid cops don't know how to run tha plates tho soo I keep getting pulled over :uh:


i dont think we supposed to fuck with them either in ca


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> *DID YOU MAKE NEW "UNLEADED FUEL" STICKERS?* I BOUGHT A N.O.S. ONE ON FLEABAY BUT IT LOOKS LIKE IT MIGHT NOT COME APART FROM THE BACKING


yeah im curious as well


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

joker75 said:


> View attachment 478288


put together just right man...the interior compliments the paint perfect.

you have close ups of the chromed side markers?thinking about doing the same


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> yeah im curious as well


WELL, THE ONE I BOUGHT ON EBAY EVEN IF IT WON`T COME APART, IT`S A GREAT TEMPLATE TO MAKE MORE.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> WELL, THE ONE I BOUGHT ON EBAY EVEN IF IT WON`T COME APART, IT`S A GREAT TEMPLATE TO MAKE MORE.


someone repops them...$9


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> someone repops them...$9


$9? Kinda steep for a sticker.....they the same for all gm, I might need to get a screen made and go into business


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

well.... one click on PayPal ....a lot easier for me...the nos one was $55.99..... and repop $9...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> well.... one click on PayPal ....a lot easier for me...the nos one was $55.99..... and repop $9...


For sure, I'm just seeing the potential for profit hah


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 477994
> Ey homie that's a nice Glasshouse!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


> my 6 year old daughter checking out my boi's work




give her a stick so she can give him a smack when he starts slowing down. lol.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> For sure, I'm just seeing the potential for profit hah


not like you gonna replace it often.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> give her a stick so she can give him a smack when he starts slowing down. lol.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


sup man.
how things been?
Tings good up here. working like mad. trying to save up some cash to build a nice home for the 76 and the rest of the crap i got. lol.
just waiting for work to slow up a bit so i can get some shit done to it.


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

Both of my Rides


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea here too bro.... work,eat,sleep.... walk the doggie...blaze,build, repeat


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> not like you gonna replace it often.....


True, hows it look?clear vinyl?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'll text u a pic


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I want it... :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:420:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

BECAUSE ITS" MY" CAR:twak: Y QUE!




















MR.59 said:


> WHY DOES THAT ORANGE G/H HAVE BLACK AND YELLOW PLATES?
> IN CALIF BLACK AND YELLOW PLATES WERE FROM `63 TO EARLY1970
> IT SHOULD BE BLUE WITH YELLOW LETTERS


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

THANKS HOMIE U LOOKIN CLEAN URSELF:thumbsup:SAN DIEGO TTT!


sdropnem said:


> MintySeven said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 477994
> > Ey homie that's a nice Glasshouse!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:rofl: you would get a big fine up here for tampering with plates. They don't mess around with that.


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

WELL HERE IN CALI WE DONT STRESS THE SMALL SHIT! FUK THE LAW!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> I want it... :yes:


IT LOOKS TO HAVE A TAN INTERIOR?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MintySeven said:


> BECAUSE ITS" MY" CAR:twak: Y QUE!
> View attachment 478932
> View attachment 478931
> View attachment 478933


I`M JUST ASKING,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MintySeven said:


> WELL HERE IN CALI WE DONT STRESS THE SMALL SHIT! FUK THE LAW!!!:thumbsup:


BUT THERE`S SOME GUYS DON`T WANT TO BE NOTICED BY THE LAW


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Anybody hitting up the Traffic show on Sunday? Should be a good one


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> BUT THERE`S SOME GUYS DON`T WANT TO BE NOTICED BY THE LAW


or get their glasshouse impounded for tampering with plates...

:facepalm:


no thanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MintySeven said:


> WELL HERE IN CALI WE DONT STRESS THE SMALL SHIT! FUK THE LAW!!!:thumbsup:


U guys sure stress tha smog shit tho, we don't smog anything 30 years or older up here :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

MintySeven said:


> THANKS HOMIE U LOOKIN CLEAN URSELF:thumbsup:SAN DIEGO TTT!No prob y Gracias!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> U guys sure stress tha smog shit tho, we don't smog anything 30 years or older up here :biggrin:


WE DON`T HAVE A CHOICE,,,
76 ON UP GETS SMOGED


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

whats smog?



lol


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

74 n below no smog! anyway i must be doing something rite , all u guys could find to hate on my car was my plates!THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT:thumbsup:movein on:roflmao:


heartofthacity said:


> U guys sure stress tha smog shit tho, we don't smog anything 30 years or older up here :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MintySeven said:


> 74 n below no smog! anyway i must be doing something rite , all u guys could find to hate on my car was my plates!THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT:thumbsup:movein on:roflmao:


NO DISRESPECT, YOUR CARS REAL NICE!
I`M PLANNING ON DOING THE SAME TO MY 76, BUT THE BLUE AND YELLOW, YOU KNOW RE-DO PERSONEIZED PLATED.
AND SINCE YOU CAN`T GET THE OLD 30`S PLATES ANYMORE, I`M GOING WITH THE BLACK AND YELLOW FOR MY 30`S CARS.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MintySeven said:


> 74 n below no smog! anyway i must be doing something rite , all u guys could find to hate on my car was my plates!THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT:thumbsup:movein on:roflmao:


don't think it was meant as "hate", just pointing out that the color of the plates was incorrect for the time period of the car


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> whats smog?
> 
> 
> 
> lol


lol. Im with you.. haha..
I think its that spot on the intake you block off once it gets plugged with carbon..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> NO DISRESPECT, YOUR CARS REAL NICE!
> I`M PLANNING ON DOING THE SAME TO MY 76, BUT THE BLUE AND YELLOW, YOU KNOW RE-DO PERSONEIZED PLATED.
> AND SINCE YOU CAN`T GET THE OLD 30`S PLATES ANYMORE, I`M GOING WITH THE BLACK AND YELLOW FOR MY 30`S CARS.


so question about this..
I see you got the stickers on something mounted to the plate screw. They cool with that?
we gotta have that shit on the plate up here. 
gotta have front and rear plates displayed too..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> so question about this..
> I see you got the stickers on something mounted to the plate screw. They cool with that?
> we gotta have that shit on the plate up here.
> gotta have front and rear plates displayed too..


THAT TAB IS FROM I HAD THE THE LARGER 1939 PLATES, NOW I DID VANITY PLATES, THAT I`M GOING TO PAINT THE PRE 1963 COLORS OF BLACK WITH YELLOW LETTERS, THEN I CAN PUT THE STCKERS ON THE PLATES


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

NINJA said:


> Anybody hitting up the Traffic show on Sunday? Should be a good one


I'll be there NINJA.....if nothing else comes up


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

socapots said:


> lol. Im with you.. haha..
> I think its that spot on the intake you block off once it gets plugged with carbon..


:thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

inkera said:


> I'll be there NINJA.....if nothing else comes up


I knew you'd be down Green Eyes  you hittin the Shaw after too?


----------



## joker75 (Jun 20, 2010)

1975 Caprice Convertible


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

joker75 said:


> View attachment 479135
> View attachment 479137
> 1975 Caprice Convertible


Next stop for me is going to be a ragtop,with a 76front clip


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MintySeven said:


> 74 n below no smog! anyway i must be doing something rite , all u guys could find to hate on my car was my plates!THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT:thumbsup:movein on:roflmao:


:wave: definately not hating, just commentating. I have plenty of cars so no need to hate



socapots said:


> so question about this..
> I see you got the stickers on something mounted to the plate screw. They cool with that?
> we gotta have that shit on the plate up here.
> gotta have front and rear plates displayed too..


Front plates are optional up here, on classics that is :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> Next stop for me is going to be a ragtop,with a 76front clip


That rag is dope


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

joker75 said:


> View attachment 479135
> View attachment 479137
> 1975 Caprice Convertible


:thumbsup:


----------



## joker75 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> THAT TAB IS FROM I HAD THE THE LARGER 1939 PLATES, NOW I DID VANITY PLATES, THAT I`M GOING TO PAINT THE PRE 1963 COLORS OF BLACK WITH YELLOW LETTERS, THEN I CAN PUT THE STCKERS ON THE PLATES


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

NINJA said:


> I knew you'd be down Green Eyes  you hittin the Shaw after too?


it is a good probability..that news segment kind of making me a skeptic


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody looking for a hood for a 75-76 Caprice and 76 Impala?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

inkera said:


> it is a good probability..that news segment kind of making me a skeptic


Yea I watched that, looked like the biggest thing they focused on was the people burning out


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Evos310 (May 12, 2012)

joker75 said:


> View attachment 479135
> View attachment 479137
> 1975 Caprice Convertible


Clean ride do u want to sell it,if so hit me up can u put more pic of the interior ?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what up!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

question for the fest...

i put my car together real quick so i could drive it home but my gaps/hood/etc. are all mis aligned.

is it possible to align the doors, then fenders, then hood while everythings on the car?
or
should i take the clip off again and start from the doors before putting the fenders on...etc?

it looks like the bolts to align the door arent accessible with the fender on, but ive never done this before so i could be messing with the wrong bolts?

thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

to do it right...just pull it off bro...that way you know it's all tight 

with all the work you've done already... get all that aligned 

:420:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

NINJA said:


> Yea I watched that, looked like the biggest thing they focused on was the people burning out


yea...that was the wrong look for lowriders to have being mixed with that crowd


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

inkera said:


> yea...that was the wrong look for lowriders to have being mixed with that crowd


:yessad: indeed


----------



## joker75 (Jun 20, 2010)

Evos310 said:


> Clean ride do u want to sell it,if so hit me up can u put more pic of the interior ?



View attachment 479453
View attachment 479454


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

inkera said:


> it is a good probability..that news segment kind of making me a skeptic


yup:facepalm:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE RYDER'S MOTHER'S~*


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

Its actually 75 and below... never gotta smog my ghouse



MintySeven said:


> 74 n below no smog! anyway i must be doing something rite , all u guys could find to hate on my car was my plates!THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT:thumbsup:movein on:roflmao:


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello, just checking in n seeing whats up with everybody


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE RYDER'S MOTHER'S~*


:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Seven said:


> Hello, just checking in n seeing whats up with everybody


nah much man..
just waiting on time.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

socapots said:


> nah much man..
> just waiting on time.


More time than money


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


> More time than money


lol.
these days both are hard to come by. and talk at work is that it will not slow down much this summer.. which means not much time for much else.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody looking for suspension parts check this site out. They have bushings too

http://www.p-s-t.com/s.nl/it.A/id.611/.f?sc=12


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

ANOTHER GLASSHOUSE FOR THE GLASSHOUSE FEST!!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Seven said:


> Hello, just checking in n seeing whats up with everybody


:werd:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:420:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

now words needed. just the way things should be! these cars are the God's of 70's lowriders! and you see why!:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

silly said:


> ANOTHER GLASSHOUSE FOR THE GLASSHOUSE FEST!!!


Welcome!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Who needs an ac delete cover :naughty:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 480796
> View attachment 480797
> View attachment 480798
> 
> ...


That shit is just badass man..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:facepalm:

****MR.59.....EMPTY YOUR INBOX!.....NEED TO ASK QUESTION****


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> ****MR.59.....EMPTY YOUR INBOX!.....NEED TO ASK QUESTION****


all cleared out


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

socapots said:


> That shit is just badass man..


 HEY BRO YOU NEED A GLASSHOUSE UP IN THE PEG !! LOL :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

I know man. i gotta get my shit in gear here.. actually going to try get some dudes at work to make up some spacers for the rear of mine so i can get the wheels mounted.
Still gotta insure it and take it to the mechanic to change the valve seals.. was gonna try it myself. But just aint got the time anymore.

was thinkin of gettin dave out in portage to paint it up too. But i am starting to think that wont happen.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Sick :thumbsup:


JustCruisin said:


> I want it... :yes:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Yup that sick drop


Vayzfinest said:


> Seen it at a show last weekend in NC. Real clean!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Feelin that paint on that house


sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Just In From Montana!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Just In From Montana!


I want your big block vert!!! I'm building a 427 for my 68 fastback right now :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

good to know,cause i got a 75 rag not reg. yet and 74 rag cruising :h5:


dlo1975 said:


> Its actually 75 and below... never gotta smog my ghouse


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

socapots said:


> That shit is just badass man..


:yes:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

quiestion for you guys
would this 74 be considered a glasshouse since it doesnt have that quarter window??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> quiestion for you guys
> would this 74 be considered a glasshouse since it doesnt have that quarter window??
> View attachment 481428


Nope


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

cool car.....but yea not a glasshouse....


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> I want your big block vert!!! I'm building a 427 for my 68 fastback right now :thumbsup:


Its for sale completly redone every nut and bolt, ,frame off ,all new int top ,glass rear window,susp, wiring , power seats,windows,vent windows,vacuum trunk opener,am-fm factory radio,factory ac,tilt,assy wood steering wheel,ft& rr bumper guards12 bolt posi,turbo 400 trans,390 hp matching# 427,factory tach,powerd coated susp & frame & much more $80k


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> quiestion for you guys
> would this 74 be considered a glasshouse since it doesnt have that quarter window??
> View attachment 481428


THAT LOOKS LIKE THE SPIRIT OF AMERICA , IT HAD A RED/WHITE/BLUE THEME
BUT NOT A GLASSHOUSE, IT WOULD ONLY BE CALLED AN "IMPALA"


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> \....


thanks for the info big dogg..:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LOOKING FOR A 6 INCH WATERMAN DUMP, NEED 1


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

cheloRO75 said:


> thanks for the info big dogg..:thumbsup:


anytime bro...


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

chevycaprice89 said:


> quiestion for you guys
> would this 74 be considered a glasshouse since it doesnt have that quarter window??
> View attachment 481428



uffin:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks fellas ive always wondered that when i seen them at shows


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

```

```



66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Its for sale completly redone every nut and bolt, ,frame off ,all new int top ,glass rear window,susp, wiring , power seats,windows,vent windows,vacuum trunk opener,am-fm factory radio,factory ac,tilt,assy wood steering wheel,ft& rr bumper guards12 bolt posi,turbo 400 trans,390 hp matching# 427,factory tach,powerd coated susp & frame & much more $80k


Damn that's a lot of Options!!! I have my eye on my dream car-> '69 Camaro RS convertible! Found one locally in a garage for tha last 20 years :naughty:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

chevycaprice89 said:


> quiestion for you guys
> would this 74 be considered a glasshouse since it doesnt have that quarter window??
> View attachment 481428


Those have a smooth trunk lid just like the convertibles and 4-dos... Glasshouse are the only ones with the stylin' ass end! uffin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> LOOKING FOR A 6 INCH WATERMAN DUMP, NEED 1


ANYBODY?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> quiestion for you guys
> would this 74 be considered a glasshouse since it doesnt have that quarter window??
> View attachment 481428


 What you have there is a Sport Coupe! A Glasshouse (not named by Chevy) is a Custom Coupe! Hope that helps as well!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

the leftovers of 73' paired up with 74' with a dash of 75' technology...(sport mirrors)


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> the leftovers of 73' paired up with 74' with a dash of 75' technology...(sport mirrors)


GM made a special car just to get rid of last years cars and parts. they didn`t make that many of them, and they had differnt emblems


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea there's an old guy in your area with one...ran into him a couple times...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> the leftovers of 73' paired up with 74' with a dash of 75' technology...(sport mirrors)





MR.59 said:


> GM made a special car just to get rid of last years cars and parts. they didn`t make that many of them, and they had differnt emblems


:roflmao:

i think i could live with it if it just had the concave rear window


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea there's an old guy in your area with one...ran into him a couple times...


rare cars, not too mant were made


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

sdropnem said:


> What you have there is a Sport Coupe! A Glasshouse (not named by Chevy) is a Custom Coupe! Hope that helps as well!


\
that just confused me lol


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Freddy Leal's LB1







Some Leal / City Style rides, they sure do like glass houses.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2011 WEGO "Stock 2 Stun" champion "LB1", congrats to Freddy Leal!


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt we need more pics of LB1


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

gangster lineup.....


:420:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone got sports mirrors for sale or trade??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

YAY!!!!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

FPEREZII said:


> 2011 WEGO "Stock 2 Stun" champion "LB1", congrats to Freddy Leal!
> View attachment 482071


  any more pics?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> YAY!!!!


Dam u got all the new shit


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> Dam u got all the new shit


HE IS QUITE THE HOARDER!!:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

just did alittle 'picking'


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

FPEREZII said:


> Some Leal / City Style rides, they sure do like glass houses.
> View attachment 482067


thats a sweet lineup


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> thats a sweet lineup


looks like a caravan headed to Elysian for the next fest picnic :420:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> just did alittle 'picking'


:roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> just did alittle 'picking'


NOW ALL YOU NEED IS A TWISTED GRILL!!!:shocked:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:facepalm:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey fellas, whats the best website for bumper fillers? Also does any have a good set of mouldings for a 74 caprice ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone got sports mirrors for sale or trade??


What do you have to trade?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sedloc said:


> Hey fellas, whats the best website for bumper fillers? Also does any have a good set of mouldings for a 74 caprice ?


most guys say that aftermarket fillers dont fit right. 
and i think heart of the city had some mouldings. cant remember for sure though


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone got sports mirrors for sale or trade??


http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/3018446956.html


that foo also said he has 15 sets of wheel well trim nos too


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

cheloRO75 said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/3018446956.html
> 
> 
> that foo also said he has 15 sets of wheel well trim nos too


Thats the bitch that ripped me off for $350.. Stay clear away from dude.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

815moto said:


> Thats the bitch that ripped me off for $350.. Stay clear away from dude.


FUCKER IS USING PICS OF ANDYS GLASSHOUSE IN HIS AD:facepalm:


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

i know it isnt a glass house but ive been lookin for awhile now for a front bumper filler for a 73 impala


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

815moto said:


> Thats the bitch that ripped me off for $350.. Stay clear away from dude.


damn so its official?

i never got to call for you, broke my phone.​:banghead:

thats fucked


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

verde said:


> i know it isnt a glass house but ive been lookin for awhile now for a front bumper filler for a 73 impala


pm 'heartofthecity'


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> FUCKER IS USING PICS OF ANDYS GLASSHOUSE IN HIS AD:facepalm:


i was going to say,i thought he sold that 76


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> most guys say that aftermarket fillers dont fit right.
> and i think heart of the city had some mouldings. cant remember for sure though


I only have tha front fender ones and tha '74 skirts with tha '74 only trim.... No 73 fillers at tha moment either... But I'm on tha hunt :inout:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I just want to compliment the homie chelo on the progress of his raghouse... Coming along nice, real nice .


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> I just want to compliment the homie chelo on the progress of his raghouse... Coming along nice, real nice .


whats up man. 
how the bc weather?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

check out this 76 for sale 1500 straight and great for a parts car
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/3017819818.html


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> LOOKING FOR A 6 INCH WATERMAN DUMP, NEED 1


ANYBODY HAVE A WATERMAN DUMP THAT MATCHES THIS ONE? WANNA GET THIS ON THE ROAD!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> check out this 76 for sale 1500 straight and great for a parts car
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/3017819818.html


:wow:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

If anybody's looking for wheel covers, I got these for $50+shipping.


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> quiestion for you guys
> would this 74 be considered a glasshouse since it doesnt have that quarter window??
> View attachment 481428


That shit is rare its a 74 spirit of america impala "I likes" , (Borat voice)


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

anyone that changed body bushings know the color code for the correct ones? i got 4 different ones and trying to figure out if they would make a difference.
also if u know the length of the bolts?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

manu samoa said:


> I just want to compliment the homie chelo on the progress of his raghouse... Coming along nice, real nice .


thanks alot bro... juz trying to heatt the streets like everyone else bro... it been a while.... better late than never...


Vayzfinest said:


> anyone that changed body bushings know the color code for the correct ones? i got 4 different ones and trying to figure out if they would make a difference.
> also if u know the length of the bolts?


 ive only notice 2 different colors green and yellow.... and thanks to *harborareaPhil
i got the 4 i was missing... ...*and to me there is not much of a difference especially if your running hydros.:dunno:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

cheloRO75 said:


> thanks alot bro... juz trying to heatt the streets like everyone else bro... it been a while.... better late than never...
> ive only notice 2 different colors green and yellow.... and thanks to *harborareaPhil
> i got the 4 i was missing... ...*and to me there is not much of a difference especially if your running hydros.:dunno:


True, I've collected four sets so trying to figure out which are the correct ones or atleast better choice.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

JUST LOOKING AROUND...NICE G.HOUSES...............TTT 







THIS IS MY BABY


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

will a box impala 77' and up rearend/differential work. i kno theres lots of posts i kno box caprice will work and bubble caprice but wat about impala? also from wat year to wat year caddy work


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

damn man.. had to go all the way to page 3 to find this. lol.



not.my.mans.caddy said:


> JUST LOOKING AROUND...NICE G.HOUSES...............TTT
> 
> View attachment 484571
> THIS IS MY BABY


:thumbsup:
good lookin ride.



74chevy glasshouse said:


> will a box impala 77' and up rearend/differential work. i kno theres lots of posts i kno box caprice will work and bubble caprice but wat about impala? also from wat year to wat year caddy work


lotsa info in here on what caddy years work. I suggest doing a search.
If you have a rear end you want to use already. measure it up backing plate to backing plate. if its narrower then your stock one. and the mounts are the same.. then yeah it should work.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone here run a 2 barrel carb?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Anyone here run a 2 barrel carb?


my green glasshouse had a stock 2 barrel before I changed the whole top end to edlebrock


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Was there a noticeable difference with the mpg?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Was there a noticeable difference with the mpg?


small difference not to noticeable in stop and go traffic but in a long hall yes definitely


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Hmm I'm gonna have to lOok into this more...I don't like the edelbrock on it right now


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Hmm I'm gonna have to lOok into this more...I don't like the edelbrock on it right now


I have a semi new stock 2 barrel somewhere in my garage I used it for about a month then I changed everything over to to edlebrock


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Here's a pic of the the engine after unfortunately I don't have a pic of it before but just looked like a stock engine


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Any reason you wanted to switch over?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Any reason you wanted to switch over?


basically for looks and I worked at checker auto parts at the time and got everything cheap 
I changed everything from the timing chain water pump distributer wires the whole 9


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh ok, for whatever reason I never even thought of a 2 barrel. Kinda depends on the cost, thanks for the info though


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Oh ok, for whatever reason I never even thought of a 2 barrel. Kinda depends on the cost, thanks for the info though


you can change it right out just get an adapter plate from 4to 2 at any auto parts store in the chrome spectra isle


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

if your engine/ intake is stock.... buy a Holley rebuilt quadrajet....no worries


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Hmm I'm gonna have to lOok into this more...I don't like the edelbrock on it right now


I have tha stock 2brl on my burgundy '74 and I have no problem with it and don't plan on changing it. Motor is rebuilt to stock. I have an extra two barrel and intake if you're interested. I'm not a big fan of chrome :happysad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

......we got glasshouses


is anyone really concerned about gas mileage :facepalm:.......


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> ......we got glasshouses
> 
> 
> is anyone really concerned about gas mileage :facepalm:.......


:h5: i hear that! i plan on getting a 383stroker for mine


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: To my Glasshouse family.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: To my Glasshouse family.


what's good Vic


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> ......we got glasshouses
> 
> 
> is anyone really concerned about gas mileage :facepalm:.......


Actually I drove professionally for the last 2 years so my mind automatically just goes into calculator mode everytime I hit the pump. And that aside, when it's time to replace/rebuild anyway I'm always down to spend a little extra to improve.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

NINJA said:


> what's good Vic


Hello Florida, getting ready for the SocioS car show in Sac. on Sun.. How about you bro?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> ......we got glasshouses
> 
> 
> is anyone really concerned about gas mileage :facepalm:.......


U know I ain't :biggrin: nothing newer than a '76 waghouse in my stable


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Took my baby for a ride today... Had to buff her up first 










Lil photo shoot :rofl:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> Hello Florida, getting ready for the SocioS car show in Sac. on Sun.. How about you bro?


Down in the LA area. Looked for you at the Traffic show. Figured a lot of people didn't show up cuz it was Mothers Day. Hung out with Green Eyes. Me and him might be hittin up the shaw on Sunday then I'm gonna go hang with my boy on Vegas next weekend. The way I'm going you guys are gonna have to change my name from Florida to West Coast lol


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Took my baby for a ride today... Had to buff her up first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Deezy, keep it up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks :biggrin: can't wait for tha picnic, I'm saving my pennies right now!! :cheesy:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Thanks :biggrin: can't wait for tha picnic, I'm saving my pennies right now!! :cheesy:


I hear ya. I'm actually hoping I'm still out here for it this year


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> if your engine/ intake is stock.... buy a Holley rebuilt quadrajet....no worries


its all about the quadrajets man.. I was told the primaries are smaller then on the 2 bbl.. 
supposed to get better milage until you open it up.. then again.. with the 4 bbl its so muh nicer to be able to stop on it and listen to it howl.. lol

mine is a rebuilt quadrajet. dont look that hard to rebulid when you watch it done. but fucked if i could figure it out myself after. haha.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Whooowhooo got me some perfect og black interior


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Does anybody know if there still making curb feelers or do I have to find a delorean and go back to 1985


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

let me check I sold some awhile back but I think I may still have some


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

oh and looking awesome dezzy


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:biggrin: thanks Phil :inout:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

here's another sneak peek :420:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

restored


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Does anybody know if there still making curb feelers or do I have to find a delorean and go back to 1985


Here ya go homie

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=261028767298&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=73669781309


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Came across these don't know if there made now or are they from the 80s


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> Came across these don't know if there made now or are they from the 80s


bad ass!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Heard pepboys has them too


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I THINK IF YOU LOOKED IN A J.C. WHITNEY CATALOG YOU WOULD SEE THEM


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> Does anybody know if there still making curb feelers or do I have to find a delorean and go back to 1985


they still make them new


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Swapped tha interior to black and rode around all day!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have an ac delete, front wheel trim for 71-74s & '75 Impalas, and some other goodies on my parts page :inout:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I need a set of 75 or 76 2dr caprice upper door panels. color don't matter..


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Curb feelers,tru-rays,and t-tops what else do I need


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> Curb feelers,tru-rays,and t-tops what else do I need


color bar, rabbit ears, and "LOVE MACHINE" pinstriped somewhere


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> color bar, rabbit ears, and "LOVE MACHINE" pinstriped somewhere


:h5:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

NINJA said:


> Down in the LA area. Looked for you at the Traffic show. Figured a lot of people didn't show up cuz it was Mothers Day. Hung out with Green Eyes. Me and him might be hittin up the shaw on Sunday then I'm gonna go hang with my boy on Vegas next weekend. The way I'm going you guys are gonna have to change my name from Florida to West Coast lol


I did not make it to the TRAFFIC show this year, it is always good to hang out with our Glasshouse family. When you move from Florida to the West Coast then we will have a name change ; well take care and be safe Florida.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> color bar, rabbit ears, and "LOVE MACHINE" pinstriped somewhere


color bar yes soon haven't been a real fan of the rabbit ears and I've tagged the back seat with plenty of love


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> I did not make it to the TRAFFIC show this year, it is always good to hang out with our Glasshouse family. When you move from Florida to the West Coast then we will have a name change ; well take care and be safe Florida.


SUP BROTHA


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> Curb feelers,tru-rays,and t-tops what else do I need


I HAD THE GOLD ONE ON THE HOUSE FOR A WHILE LOOKS BAD ASS:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP BROTHA


:wave: Rich, just doing my thing as always. How about you my brother? Have a safe and pleasent day bro.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> I did not make it to the TRAFFIC show this year, it is always good to hang out with our Glasshouse family. When you move from Florida to the West Coast then we will have a name change ; well take care and be safe Florida.


Lol ok be safe brutha


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

(a public service announcement)


Below is a letter and petition I wrote the other day regarding the case of HS football star Brian Banks from Strong Beach Ca. he was finally acquitted after being labeled as a Rapist for 9 years, However? the women that filed these false charges against him WANETTA GIBSON is not facing any charges and free to spend the 1.5 million dollars she got in her law suit against Long Beach school board! that is our tax money, while your kids get under educated in over crowded classrooms by under paid teachers? and collage tuition's go through the roof? this woman ruins a mans life, takes a son away from his mother, lies under oath before God. and gets a 1.5 million dollar settlement. this could happen to any one of us! your son, your father, your brother, your husband.
heaven forbid anybody be the victim of rape! but when someone cry's rape? dont you want them to have the benefit of the doubt! I am begging all my friends to get acquainted with this case, read my letter and sign my petition with change.org and send a message that we are not going to take this BS anymore! this is real life! it takes 2 minutes, less time than it takes to cyber cheat on your lady or visa versa lol so get with the program and care about something for a change.. Markie De 
click the link and sign the damm thing! or surrender your will to be free and your right to complain!
http://www.change.org/petitions/brentford-ferreira-long-beach-d-a-dept-of-justice-prosecute-wanetta-banks-and-reverse-her-1-5-million-law-suit?post_id=100001689354502_359786097408397

WE NOW RETURN YOU TO YOUR REGULARLY SCHEDULED BROADCAST:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT MY SEAT BELTS IN


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> GOT MY SEAT BELTS IN


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

1975 RAG TOP ...GLASSHOUSE FAMILY....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice looking seatbelts


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> color bar, rabbit ears, and "LOVE MACHINE" pinstriped somewhere


haha.
no doubt.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> GOT MY SEAT BELTS IN



look clean man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lupe said:


> 1975 RAG TOP ...GLASSHOUSE FAMILY....


badass man..
now wheres the pic the other dude in the first pic was taking. haha..


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Rich, just doing my thing as always. How about you my brother? Have a safe and pleasent day bro.


RIGHT HERE BRO ROLLING TO SOME EVENTS:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> (a public service announcement)
> 
> 
> Below is a letter and petition I wrote the other day regarding the case of HS football star Brian Banks from Strong Beach Ca. he was finally acquitted after being labeled as a Rapist for 9 years, However? the women that filed these false charges against him WANETTA GIBSON is not facing any charges and free to spend the 1.5 million dollars she got in her law suit against Long Beach school board! that is our tax money, while your kids get under educated in over crowded classrooms by under paid teachers? and collage tuition's go through the roof? this woman ruins a mans life, takes a son away from his mother, lies under oath before God. and gets a 1.5 million dollar settlement. this could happen to any one of us! your son, your father, your brother, your husband.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTRDapMLBeE For Sale / maybe sold :dunno:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

NINJA said:


> Lol ok be safe brutha


SUP CALI


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTRDapMLBeE" frameborder="0">
" frameborder="0">


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> badass man..
> now wheres the pic the other dude in the first pic was taking. haha..


X206 :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Finally got it :banghead:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> GOT MY SEAT BELTS IN


Look like they belong there!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

815moto said:


> Look like they belong there!


THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice looking seatbelts


JASON CAME THRU WITH THE GOODS!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

socapots said:


> badass man..
> now wheres the pic the other dude in the first pic was taking. haha..


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> I have an ac delete, front wheel trim for 71-74s & '75 Impalas, and some other goodies on my parts page :inout:


any luck with tha dash control for the ac delete?....
hell if know one grabs that delete, i may just have to take it off ur hands..cant have to many hard to find parts....some one in the near future will be kicking theyr own ass for not jumpin on it..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

not going to run these bolt patten 4.75 and 5x5 both early and glasshouse
tires are almost new, still have the nubs on them


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

How much are you asking?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave: anybody have tha rear door guard insert for a 75-76 caprice?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> any luck with tha dash control for the ac delete?....
> hell if know one grabs that delete, i may just have to take it off ur hands..cant have to many hard to find parts....some one in the near future will be kicking theyr own ass for not jumpin on it..



:biggrin: u got tha number homie!! And I'll have tha controls here shortly :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: anybody have tha rear door guard insert for a 75-76 caprice?


??
MORE INFO PLEASE??


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> ??
> MORE INFO PLEASE??


You know, tha 6 piece side moldings that go down tha side of tha car. I just need tha rear insert for it but I'll buy or trade for tha whole molding if need be


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

lupe said:


>


Ask and you shall receive :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> You know, tha 6 piece side moldings that go down tha side of tha car. I just need tha rear insert for it but I'll buy or trade for tha whole molding if need be


NOW I UNDERSTAND.
I HAVE NO EXTRA 1/4 MOLDINGS


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

Is there supposed to be this large of a gap?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Anyone need vinyl top trim or 1" extended A-arms? Cheap..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Johnny562 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is there supposed to be this large of a gap?


No.. If that top long trim piece is already bolted to the header I would loosen it up..
Then bolt the bowtie emblem up to the trim, then work your way to the outer edges of that top trim piece tightening back and forth.. 
Not sure if that makes sense, but if that top trim is already bolted tight you are putting strain on it when you push that bowtie emblem in the center..


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

i have nos front bumper guards in the Gm box for 74 chevrolet caprice or impala 150.00 plus shipping


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> any luck with tha dash control for the ac delete?....
> hell if know one grabs that delete, i may just have to take it off ur hands..cant have to many hard to find parts....some one in the near future will be kicking theyr own ass for not jumpin on it..


Tadaa!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

From this weekend individuals picnic.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> No.. If that top long trim piece is already bolted to the header I would loosen it up..
> Then bolt the bowtie emblem up to the trim, then work your way to the outer edges of that top trim piece tightening back and forth..
> Not sure if that makes sense, but if that top trim is already bolted tight you are putting strain on it when you push that bowtie emblem in the center..


Not bolted in yet. Just held it in place for these pics.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Anyone need vinyl top trim or 1" extended A-arms? Cheap..


How much for the trim ?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

does anybody have any luck running a 110 mig welder off a 4000w generator?

:dunno:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

dlinehustler said:


> From this weekend individuals picnic.


 Nice Pic!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/3045618551.html

:dunno:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/3045618551.html
> 
> :dunno:


  Ohhh *HELL NOOO ! *:thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

cheloRO75 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/3045618551.html
> 
> :dunno:


Damn! That's fuck'd up!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

cheloRO75 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/3045618551.html
> 
> :dunno:


I would roll that on some 5.20s and tru-rays


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yay!!!!! camping trip!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> I would roll that on some 5.20s and tru-rays


:roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

sdropnem said:


> Nice Pic!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> How much for the trim ?


20bux? I believe the clips are taped to them as well.. I will have to buy some PVC tubing for shipping...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

good deal there


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> Anyone need vinyl top trim or 1" extended A-arms? Cheap..


 pm more info on arms


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Clean


dlinehustler said:


> From this weekend individuals picnic.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Lock it too the side


lupe said:


>


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> good deal there


X2!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/3045618551.html
> 
> :dunno:


lol. first thing i thought was i wonder what heartofthacity thinks.. be a good one for the road trip to the glasshouse fest. haha.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lupe said:


>


lmao.. thats awesome man. haha.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Tadaa!!


the dr is in.. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> Anyone need vinyl top trim or 1" extended A-arms? Cheap..


pm me info on the arms thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> lol. first thing i thought was i wonder what heartofthacity thinks.. be a good one for the road trip to the glasshouse fest. haha.


Rollin' the CampHouse :420:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> not going to run these bolt patten 4.75 and 5x5 both early and glasshouse
> tires are almost new, still have the nubs on them


How much?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> lol. first thing i thought was i wonder what heartofthacity thinks.. be a good one for the road trip to the glasshouse fest. haha.


Even I'd have to pass on that one :biggrin: I'll just lay on tha floor of tha waghouse for camping


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

socapots said:


> lol. first thing i thought was i wonder what heartofthacity thinks.. be a good one for the road trip to the glasshouse fest. haha.



How come it has round headlights if its a 76' Caprice...? 
LOL. Camphouse.... I be hittin switches with the camper "popped-up", people tying to stand up inside it... the Griswolds are ballin!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> How come it has round headlights if its a 76' Caprice...?
> LOL. Camphouse.... I be hittin switches with the camper "popped-up", people tying to stand up inside it... the Griswolds are ballin!


lol the camphouse! would that be radical class??


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

What's good fellas, here's my car looking for some emblems. Header trunk and fender emblems any help greatly appreciated

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/car-clubs/484310d1337755531-unity-c-c-dsc01866.jpg


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> How come it has round headlights if its a 76' Caprice...?
> LOL. Camphouse.... I be hittin switches with the camper "popped-up", people tying to stand up inside it... the Griswolds are ballin!


looks like he just jammed them in there :rofl:


----------



## tricksterjho (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks, its for sale if any one interested


----------



## tricksterjho (Oct 21, 2007)

inkera said:


> found on another topic..it was at a show this week end i belive in Moreno Valley...This glasshouse looks good..had to post it. I was there and must have missed this one...got there pretty late. These glasshouses are getting more and more artistic


 for sale $$


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> 20bux? I believe the clips are taped to them as well.. I will have to buy some PVC tubing for shipping...


pm me your info I'll take them


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Here's a flyer check us out.
Thanks
Roy


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Just finished watching Heartbreaker does anyone know what ever happened to the glasshouse they torched in the movie along with all this other glasshouse they show


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


 NICE 1


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> How much?


Hopefully he'll sell 'em when I gotsda Ferii !!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


>


this the one they torched in the movie Heartbreaker


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

neto 65 said:


> What's good fellas, here's my car looking for some emblems. Header trunk and fender emblems any help greatly appreciated
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/car-clubs/484310d1337755531-unity-c-c-dsc01866.jpg


I think I have tha trunk one but I know for sure I have tha fender ones


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> I think I have tha trunk one but I know for sure I have tha fender ones



Awesome, any pics? How much?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

neto 65 said:


> Awesome, any pics? How much?


Pics and prices tomorrow, I'm sleepy lol


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> this the one they torched in the movie Heartbreaker


Yes it is


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

neto 65 said:


> Awesome, any pics? How much?


i have a 76 caprice front, but it`s the chrome , no plastic in it


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

sean_2009 said:


>


The homie Joe from Chicago's SSSSnake house lol!!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:uh: wtf is going on?? I could've swore we killed Bin Laden and all of his homeboys so y tha hell is gas soo damn high :run: ima throw a damn Prius motor in my Caprice here soon


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Damn! and here im bitch'n bout $3.75 a gallon :shocked:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :uh: wtf is going on?? I could've swore we killed Bin Laden and all of his homeboys so y tha hell is gas soo damn high :run: ima throw a damn Prius motor in my Caprice here soon


LOOKS LIKE $120.00 TO FILL A GLASSHOUSE!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

dlinehustler said:


> Damn! and here im bitch'n bout $3.75 a gallon :shocked:


x2 I thought $3.55 was bad when I had to put some in the GHouse yeseterday to get home...

I put some in last week for $3.13 a gallon, should've filled it up at that price...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam cheapest here is $4.05


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Rolled the G-House up to Twin Cities yesterday, 2 hour drive each way.. Took about 100 bucks worth of gas to get up there and back..
On the way up there had the tops on.. sun came out about noon, so T-tops came off for the ride home!


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

Here are some pictures on the 74 GlassHouse 
Make Offer ! I have 7,500 of all chrome , body work is almost done just needs a little bit of touch up in some areas. 
Will take trades if possible . I have put 12,750 worth of work in it . inbox me for questions

im letting it go for 8,000 to a good home


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Jacked from another site


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Psta said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


>


That's cool!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

i hear u on that one


heartofthacity said:


> :uh: wtf is going on?? I could've swore we killed Bin Laden and all of his homeboys so y tha hell is gas soo damn high :run: ima throw a damn Prius motor in my Caprice here soon


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats a clean ride all the way around


sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Need some help... I bought the trunk weatherstrip from Classic Industries but the trunk wont close when installed. Weird cause the weatherstrip fits in the groove along the trunk, but trunk wont close. 

Anybody purchase this from them before and works?


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Johnny562 said:


> Need some help... I bought the trunk weatherstrip from Classic Industries but the trunk wont close when installed. Weird cause the weatherstrip fits in the groove along the trunk, but trunk wont close.
> 
> Anybody purchase this from them before and works?


I usually soften them up by leaving them in the sun for a day, or you might have to re adjust the latch.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Some parts I have for sale


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

New Blower Motor for sale


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

trunk emblem


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Chrome Plated Wipers


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Bumper Guards


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

rear arm rest


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Windshield washer plastic container


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

74 impala RH turn signal lense


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

PM me for prices


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


>


leather wraped?


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> leather wraped?


 no, just a soft Vinyl


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Johnny562 said:


> Need some help... I bought the trunk weatherstrip from Classic Industries but the trunk wont close when installed. Weird cause the weatherstrip fits in the groove along the trunk, but trunk wont close.
> 
> Anybody purchase this from them before and works?


either your trunk is out of adjustment or the weatherstrip is backwards...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> :uh: wtf is going on?? I could've swore we killed Bin Laden and all of his homeboys so y tha hell is gas soo damn high :run: ima throw a damn Prius motor in my Caprice here soon


we are in the 3-4 per US gallon after exchanges an shit..

and it was never bin laden that had the prices high.
you could probably go diesel if you can live with the noise and smell. pretty sure some caddys back in the day were diesel.. also pretty sure they blew up alot..


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

socapots said:


> we are in the 3-4 per US gallon after exchanges an shit..
> 
> and it was never bin laden that had the prices high.
> you could probably go diesel if you can live with the noise and smell. pretty sure some caddys back in the day were diesel.. also pretty sure they blew up alot..


make it the first front wheel drive 4cylinder ghouse instead


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Where do I find bushings for the front a-arms and rear trailing arms for a 76 Glasshouse?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Wizzard said:


> Where do I find bushings for the front a-arms and rear trailing arms for a 76 Glasshouse?


any auto parts store


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> any auto parts store


Sorry, I meant on the internet. 
Thanks for your reply though.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Sorry, I meant on the internet.
> Thanks for your reply though.


Post pics of the car you bought


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

A few years back I came up on some bumper guards for the '74 but we recently moved and now I can't find 'em :banghead:


----------



## Dboy1 (May 16, 2012)

how much


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

If you're asking me, I don't remember but they weren't that much because I worked where there was the hook up!


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

D said:


> how much


 I have set of front and rears for sale 60.00$ plus shipping


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

i have nos fronts in the box 150.00 for a 74


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

Brought out the Raghous to a local show....


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

The Presidents ride.....


----------



## Dboy1 (May 16, 2012)

I need a dash cap for my 75 impala and back side window trim


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Dash caps aren't hard to find, but back side window trim Good Luck!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> trunk emblem


Thats an upper quarter emblem :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

D said:


> I need a dash cap for my 75 impala and back side window trim


Dash caps :thumbsdown:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

REGENCY RIDER said:


> Brought out the Raghous to a local show....


Dope :biggrin: I'm in my Raghouse every chance I get :thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Dash caps :thumbsdown:


whats a dash cap?


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Got some more issues need help puttin my 13's on the 96 rearend I got How much spacers can I put b4 I start rubbing AGAIN!! >|


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> Post pics of the car you bought


Here she is. 
Its all stock, but the plan is to cut it after I have registered it in Sweden. 
So I will probably hang out in the Glasshouse Fest with a bunch of stupid questions about it.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

dannyp said:


> Got some more issues need help puttin my 13's on the 96 rearend I got How much spacers can I put b4 I start rubbing AGAIN!! >|


Discbrakes? Is it the calipers or the discs that forces you to put spacers on there?


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Wizzard said:


> Here she is.
> Its all stock, but the plan is to cut it after I have registered it in Sweden.
> So I will probably hang out in the Glasshouse Fest with a bunch of stupid questions about it.


Really Really nice ride you came up on


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Heres a short video of mine. 
http://s1191.photobucket.com/albums.../Glasshouse/?action=view&current=IMG_2592.mp4


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

inkera said:


> Really Really nice ride you came up on


Thank you! I really like it, its feels like a new car compared to the 59. :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Well I got a little lucky so far, I found an incomplete set but hey it's a start :biggrin: 








Same set!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Thank you! I really like it, its feels like a new car compared to the 59. :thumbsup:


i like the color!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

you need to make the changes that was done to mine so you can bolt up 13 with out spacers


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> i like the color!


:thumbsup:



MR.59 said:


> you need to make the changes that was done to mine so you can bolt up 13 with out spacers


Yep, Im searching for a newer Caprice-rear end cause I think its easier to find then a Cadillac-rear end.


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

I got dics. What changes info plz
this is the gap I got








And there already polish that's what's upsetting about this issue but I guess it better than them being chrome


----------



## Livinlow1 (May 11, 2010)

Do you still have the trim? Is it long enough to run all the way to the rain rail?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Yep, Im searching for a newer Caprice-rear end cause I think its easier to find then a Cadillac-rear end.


the front was changed also 86 chevy,


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

dannyp said:


> I got dics. What changes info plz
> this is the gap I got
> 
> 
> ...


Might have to run a spacer..? maybe 5/16" I don't know about those disc rearends.. :hmm:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> the front was changed also 86 chevy,


does anyone know if you can use 90s bubble caprice front to change out on a glasshouse


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Wizzard said:


> Heres a short video of mine.
> http://s1191.photobucket.com/albums.../Glasshouse/?action=view&current=IMG_2592.mp4


lol...mashin on the autobahn 200mpr


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Wizzard said:


> Here she is.
> Its all stock, but the plan is to cut it after I have registered it in Sweden.
> So I will probably hang out in the Glasshouse Fest with a bunch of stupid questions about it.


Good god :wow:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

sdropnem said:


> but back side window trim Good Luck!!!


What, these old things?? 










These trim is still soft, but the chrome is peeling off for some reason? anyone know who could rechrome or whatever the process would be to get these redone??


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Wizzard said:


> Here she is.
> Its all stock, but the plan is to cut it after I have registered it in Sweden.
> So I will probably hang out in the Glasshouse Fest with a bunch of stupid questions about it.


Very nice my brother!! congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> does anyone know if you can use 90s bubble caprice front to change out on a glasshouse


I would think it would be the same. I have caddy uppers & glasshouse lowers, bubbles & caddys are interchangeable, the lower ball joint fitting in the spindle is what im not sure about. Look up the ball joint part # for a glasshouse & bubble and see if their the same? maybe that would tell ya...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Loving tha frame :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Glasshouse goodies 

Nice black tilt with key. No wheel.










Hood pull lever


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I know someone out there has this side molding or just tha insert :run: if u got a whole set u don't wanna separate then ill take tha whole set.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartoft said:


> Glasshouse goodies
> 
> Hood pull lever


 I just need the T handle but ill take the whole thing if you cant seperate pm me a price shipped to 92225


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dlinehustler said:


> What, these old things??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anybody remaking these?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> anybody remaking these?


A while back on here someone said they were supposed to start remanufacturing them, but never heard or seen anything else about them.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> anybody remaking these?


http://www.impalas.com/glass/1971-1...rter-window-chrome-moldings-pr/qgsc7176c.html


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hardtop and convertible? :dunno:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> hardtop and convertible? :dunno:


that`s what i saw,,,,,
and no picture too


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

chrome on a roll and a heat gun


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> chrome on a roll and a heat gun


GONNA HAVE TO DO IT MYSELF


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

impalacusTOM said:


> http://www.impalas.com/glass/1971-1...rter-window-chrome-moldings-pr/qgsc7176c.html


1971-1975 Impala/Caprice Quarter Window Chrome Moldings, PR. Convertible & Hardtop Also Order# VS3N Quarter Window Seals


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't have them on there anymore but they were the chrome on a roll! Pic from back in the day Sorry for the rotated pic, Don't know what happened there! :dunno:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

sdropnem said:


> I don't have them on there anymore but they were the chrome on a roll! Pic from back in the day


Looks good


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

sdropnem said:


> 1971-1975 Impala/Caprice Quarter Window Chrome Moldings, PR. Convertible & Hardtop Also Order# VS3N Quarter Window Seals


I think this is the little chrome that goes around the little rollup quarter window on 71-73 and the spirit of America coupes


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sdropnem said:


> I don't have them on there anymore but they were the chrome on a roll! Pic from back in the day


SO THAT TRIM YOU MADE ON THERE?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

sdropnem said:


> I don't have them on there anymore but they were the chrome on a roll! Pic from back in the day



That dont look bad for chrome on a roll....


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> SO THAT TRIM YOU MADE ON THERE?


No, I bought from Impala Bob's and body shop put it on along with weatherstriping! After years of being on there it got ugly so I got some more (new) of course and it's ready to be put on!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Looks good


 Thanks brother!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

This is what I bought
http://www.impalas.com/1968-1976-impala-bucket-seat-chrome-mylar-molding-for-seat/180280.html


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

Not really any other options out there for that 1/4 window trim.:dunno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea boy!!! LeBron went smooth tha fuck off!! And I threw in a pic of my new parts storage (1 of 3) To make it relevant to tha fest :biggrin:



































:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

http://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/3036202031.html


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl:

fuckin dez


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

here's a question for everyone....

headrests?

or no headrests?

started pulling my seats apart...thinking about not using


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> here's a question for everyone....
> 
> headrests?
> 
> ...


Factory said headrests, you're running a Lil factory in your garage, so headrests!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

dlinehustler said:


> That dont look bad for chrome on a roll....


Gracias!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> fuckin dez


:wave: 



rIdaho said:


> http://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/3036202031.html


 say it ain't soo


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Factory said headrests, you're running a Lil factory in your garage, so headrests!!! :biggrin:


.....:rofl:....yea it's way outta hand 

never thought I'd be peeling the material off, bagging the foam(for when I'm ready), and cleaning all the dam metal frames...may need the rear seat bottom just the foam soon...havnt took that one apart yet but looks like its done...:420:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea boy!!! LeBron went smooth tha fuck off!! And I threw in a pic of my new parts storage (1 of 3) To make it relevant to tha fest :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glasshouse parts in a greenhouse.....I'm sure that's going to help the collection grow


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^^ :rofl: I like that


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea boy!!! LeBron went smooth tha fuck off!! And I threw in a pic of my new parts storage (1 of 3) To make it relevant to tha fest :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CLUB HOUSE!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FATHERS DAY IS THIS MONTH, I STILL HAVE THIS 76 DEALER ORDER BOOK, 225.00 SHIPPED DISCOUNTED FOR A DAD


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> here's a question for everyone....
> 
> headrests?
> 
> ...


Ok I know you're an OEM spec kinda guy, but I think the seats looks better without the headrests. And you can still have a clean stock look just like the rear seats. Plus you can always just cut a slit later on if you decide you want the OG look, just get them wrapped to match and throw em in the attic


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

picked up this beauty today in perfect condition in the scrapyard :biggrin:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 494365
> 
> picked up this beauty today in perfect condition in the scrapyard :biggrin:


WHAT!!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

sean_2009 said:


>


:wow::worship:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey if anyone is in need of a nos passenger quarter panel let me know. Fits 74 to 76. 2 door only.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sdropnem said:


> This is what I bought
> http://www.impalas.com/1968-1976-impala-bucket-seat-chrome-mylar-molding-for-seat/180280.html


well aint that some shit.
it does look good. nice work.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Wizzard said:


> Here she is.
> Its all stock, but the plan is to cut it after I have registered it in Sweden.
> So I will probably hang out in the Glasshouse Fest with a bunch of stupid questions about it.


dude that shit is sweet man. real nice find.. wishing i had an A/C car.



Wizzard said:


> Discbrakes? Is it the calipers or the discs that forces you to put spacers on there?


pretty sure the caliper is the issue. and the spacers fix it.

and on the topic of spacers. 
bought some from this motor city place for the glasshouse. They sent the wrong ones. Now i can get ahold of anyone, emailed as soon as i got them because they were the wrong bolt pattern, sent them pics and all.
I even called 2wice, got no answer once and no answer but left a message the 2nd time.
Ima try call one more time. then its one to the credit card company to see if they can get my money back. Hopefully they can. not a ton of cash. But the principle of it all. 

http://www.motorcitybolton.com/whee...acer-plates/4-lug-5-lug-3mm-wheel-spacer.html

edit:
if you want to by spacers from someone, get them from ez accessories. great place and good price.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> View attachment 494365
> 
> picked up this beauty today in perfect condition in the scrapyard :biggrin:


I spy


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> FATHERS DAY IS THIS MONTH, I STILL HAVE THIS 76 DEALER ORDER BOOK, 225.00 SHIPPED DISCOUNTED FOR A DAD


Damn... If I only had a kid :run:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Yup calipers r the issue I guess I'm gonna have to grind I put like 5/8 worth of spacer n it clears but don't like not having any stud left to grab


socapots said:


> dude that shit is sweet man. real nice find.. wishing i had an A/C car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

For sale best offer takes them


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:barf:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Lookin out my window...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> For sale best offer takes them


I need those :run: [email protected] me bro


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dannyp said:


> Yup calipers r the issue I guess I'm gonna have to grind I put like 5/8 worth of spacer n it clears but don't like not having any stud left to grab


or go with the 1 inch spacers. they will come with new studs. 

i went with these for the front on mine.
http://www.ezaccessory.com/Wheel_Adapter_5_Lug_5_To_5_Lug_4_75_p/5500-5475d.htm

good place to deal with.

edit: or even depending on the type of wheels you are mounting you could get the longer shanked lugs..


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

is everybody riveting their 76 caprice side trim on?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> is everybody riveting their 76 caprice side trim on?


Man hell no :run:!!! Weld on studs to tha body and put tha clips on tha back of your trim then slide em on


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> is everybody riveting their 76 caprice side trim on?


your not suppose to cut the studs off!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Man hell no :run:!!! Weld on studs to tha body and put tha clips on tha back of your trim then slide em on


if yours are gone, welding studs is going to be tuff, the clips don`t give you that much room to clear a weld, rivets is the only way, but let me know when your ready, i tell you a couple tricks to help lay them down


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I see a lot of guys are looking for this piece. I am a hoarder so I don't really need to sell it. But if some one wants its for the right price Ill let it go. This one is made of UNOBTAINIUM!! NOS IN THE BOX. I know what its worth and won't take peanuts.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I also have a NOS 76 caprice header emblem but I will only trade it for a NOS 75 emblem.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

815moto said:


> I see a lot of guys are looking for this piece. I am a hoarder so I don't really need to sell it. But if some one wants its for the right price Ill let it go. This one is made of UNOBTAINIUM!! NOS IN THE BOX. I know what its worth and won't take peanuts.


nice!


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> if yours are gone, welding studs is going to be tuff, the clips don`t give you that much room to clear a weld, rivets is the only way, but let me know when your ready, i tell you a couple tricks to help lay them down


They have to be installed with a special tip for the stud gun. Gun used to weld rods for dent pulling.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

815moto said:


> They have to be installed with a special tip for the stud gun. Gun used to weld rods for dent pulling.


I KNOW THAT`S ONE WAY, BUT WILL THAT HAVE ENOUGH TO HOLD OVER TIME?


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

BULLET EDITION metal bumper fillers, these are front and back. HAND MADE. they are for a 75, with 76 front end.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BrandonMajestics said:


> BULLET EDITION metal bumper fillers, these are front and back. HAND MADE. they are for a 75, with 76 front end.


:fool2:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

BrandonMajestics said:


> BULLET EDITION metal bumper fillers, these are front and back. HAND MADE. they are for a 75, with 76 front end.


Looks good. I thought I was special because I had 2 sets of rubber NOS ones. Make some rears and Ill buy a set...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

815moto said:


> I see a lot of guys are looking for this piece. I am a hoarder so I don't really need to sell it. But if some one wants its for the right price Ill let it go. This one is made of UNOBTAINIUM!! NOS IN THE BOX. I know what its worth and won't take peanuts.


:worship:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BrandonMajestics said:


> BULLET EDITION metal bumper fillers, these are front and back. HAND MADE. they are for a 75, with 76 front end.


Good shit :thumbsup: you're a wizard with tha metal man. Fab me up a set of lower rear quarter panel patches for behind tha back wheel :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Man today was a busy day :naughty: I drove 3 1/2 hours to Oregon to pick up tha sorta-twin to Dirty's ride :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Mine too has tha original chrome window trims with unobtainable intact :biggrin: 90k og miles and Everything works! Even tha AC still blows cold and heat blows hot as tha furnace in hell :rofl:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice!
Gonna flip it?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> Nice!
> Gonna flip it?


Not sure yet... Had to get it before a derby guy did  drives like a new car


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Mine too has tha original chrome window trims with unobtainable intact :biggrin: 90k og miles and Everything works! Even tha AC still blows cold and heat blows hot as tha furnace in hell :rofl:


Nice find, I wanna see you do one up with all this glasshouse money already man!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Mine too has tha original chrome window trims with unobtainable intact :biggrin: 90k og miles and Everything works! Even tha AC still blows cold and heat blows hot as tha furnace in hell :rofl:


:thumbsup: NICE SCORE!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

EBAY ITEM # 200773810134:wow:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> EBAY ITEM # 200773810134:wow:


I just seriously considered taking a loan at the bank just to buy it.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Wizzard said:


> I just seriously considered taking a loan at the bank just to buy it.


:wave:WHATS UP OSCAR??


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

more parts for sale, best offer takes them.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/321364-1975-caprice-parts.html


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

That bish clean as hell. Nice builder.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

My photobucekt been trippin, so here are bigger pics... As some have been requesting.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> I just seriously considered taking a loan at the bank just to buy it.


 spend your money on a landau with the full power option


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Nice find, I wanna see you do one up with all this glasshouse money already man!



I'm debating on tearing tha Raghouse down right now. I just don't wanna miss summer :happysad:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

Wizzard said:


> I just seriously considered taking a loan at the bank just to buy it.


Come down to germany and buy mine instead :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> Come down to germany and buy mine instead :thumbsup:


:shocked::shocked::shocked::h5:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> EBAY ITEM # 200773810134:wow:


"This color is not done justice in pictures....WOW its GREEN, The carpet is WOW its really really green.....but its all factory CHEVY colors.That dude was smoking primo MAUI WOWY righteous reefer when he designed this color."

​:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Tty


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> EBAY ITEM # 200773810134:wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


>


EXACTLY!!:h5:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Tnt


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

still got a complete 75 caprice Clean header panel for sale, got some stock chrome calipers, complete heat/ac unit, 6 peice side body molding .. all need to go!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Random shot of tha day :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Random shot of tha day :biggrin:


can we see a shot of the glasshouse fleet


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Random shot of tha day :biggrin:


she still looks thirsty!


----------



## tdarealest (Feb 10, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> :uh: wtf is going on?? I could've swore we killed Bin Laden and all of his homeboys so y tha hell is gas soo damn high :run: ima throw a damn Prius motor in my Caprice here soon


damn its 3.37 and 3.47 in boston ma


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 495874
> View attachment 495876
> View attachment 495879
> View attachment 495882


Nice rides


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Random shot of tha day :biggrin:


Nice come up Dezzy!


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

thankz g!:thumbsup:


jaimef702 said:


> Nice rides


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Random shot of tha day :biggrin:


very cool man.
i found another impala 76 closer to me. but i dont know if i can spend the 3 grand the guy wants. Then again it depends on the condition. I am starting to like mine more and more.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

815moto said:


> I see a lot of guys are looking for this piece. I am a hoarder so I don't really need to sell it. But if some one wants its for the right price Ill let it go. This one is made of UNOBTAINIUM!! NOS IN THE BOX. I know what its worth and won't take peanuts.


thats pretty sweet man.
I came across a place online that had them listed for 150 a side.. but didnt have anything in stock. Never called them to find out if they were planning on finding more or not.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Get them reproduced!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> can we see a shot of the glasshouse fleet


Ok :run: I got a Lil coordinating to do lol, I'm gonna need a few drivers :biggrin:. My black 74 is in storage



dlinehustler said:


> Nice come up Dezzy!


Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> she still looks thirsty!


She is, seems like I'm at tha pump every damn day :uh:









but I got 17mpg on tha way home from Oregon tha other day :biggrin: I have a Glasshybrid :cheesy:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Finally tha greenhouse is organized :420:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> She is, seems like I'm at tha pump every damn day :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what ever happened to that black glass house you found that was loaded up?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Damn man never thought to pull up to the pump like that!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

I know there's not much to go on here but... how much would you say this is worth? 75 Caprice, 350, non AC car, supposed 39k miles. clean car.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I got a extra passenger quarter if someone needs it..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Cali Way said:


> I know there's not much to go on here but... how much would you say this is worth? 75 Caprice, 350, non AC car, supposed 39k miles. clean car.


MORE PICS PLEASE


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

All i got right now.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

815moto said:


> I see a lot of guys are looking for this piece. I am a hoarder so I don't really need to sell it. But if some one wants its for the right price Ill let it go. This one is made of UNOBTAINIUM!! NOS IN THE BOX. I know what its worth and won't take peanuts.


That the pass side? How much? Pm me or post it up. Thanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> what ever happened to that black glass house you found that was loaded up?


Technical difficulties :uh: title related


LostInSanPedro said:


> Damn man never thought to pull up to the pump like that!


:biggrin: get in where u fit in!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

815moto said:


> I got a extra passenger quarter if someone needs it..


Nos


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

$2000 buy it now on eBay :loco:


----------



## Dboy1 (May 16, 2012)

do you sell any of your stuff??????


----------



## Dboy1 (May 16, 2012)

glasshouse well live on like homiez will to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

D said:


> do you sell any of your stuff??????


Me? What stuff


----------



## Dboy1 (May 16, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


> Me? What stuff


in the greenhouse


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> $2000 buy it now on eBay :loco:


i saw that theirs nothing you can even use of thata car! ill give hime a mcdouble and 20bucks


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Cali Way said:


> I know there's not much to go on here but... how much would you say this is worth? 75 Caprice, 350, non AC car, supposed 39k miles. clean car.


I've noticed the market is strange for these cars. I'd easily pay 4k+ for that, but you see glasshouses for sale on here all day for less that just won't sell.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

question- what price would you guys out on a complete front clip for a 76 impala?


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> I've noticed the market is strange for these cars. I'd easily pay 4k+ for that, but you see glasshouses for sale on here all day for less that just won't sell.


thats what im seein man, preciate that!!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Cali Way said:


> thats what im seein man, preciate that!!


If I were you and you're not in a pinch financially, I'd hold onto that one. Im sure one of the more serious collector guys have some more insight as well.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> question- what price would you guys out on a complete front clip for a 76 impala?


Impala?nobody wants that.

I'm trying to sell mine too and nobody's biting...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Cali Way said:


> thats what im seein man, preciate that!!


so it`s your car?
what`s the details? all original? re-painted? interior pics?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

44'in chrome mirror glass complete works great $400 chopper (562)556-0461


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> 44'in chrome mirror glass complete works great $400 chopper (562)556-0461


 i wish...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> $2000 buy it now on eBay :loco:


ebay number? i didn`t see it


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Nos


Yesir, I have a stockpile of unobtainium!! Got quarters fenders hoods etc.. Basically alot of shit Im horading.. But I sell stuff here and there.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

He's hoarding for the apocalypse when glasshouses will be the only cars sturdy enough to mount bazookas onto ala mad max.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> He's hoarding for the apocalypse when glasshouses will be the only cars sturdy enough to mount bazookas onto ala mad max.


NAH...The common problems with hoarders are that we always have it in our minds that we will need it one day. Even though I have a car to use it on or don't. Its a disorder.. Im always on the hunt for cars and parts cars. For what reason I don't know. Been doing it since 95.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

815moto said:


> NAH...The common problems with hoarders are that we always have it in our minds that we will need it one day. Even though I have a car to use it on or don't. Its a disorder.. Im always on the hunt for cars and parts cars. For what reason I don't know. Been doing it since 95.


haha aint that the truth... me too:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

speaking about that I got a floorpan and complete frame in my moms garage I'll need to get out very soon....


scrap metal prices are nice but I'd hate to do it


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

D said:


> in the greenhouse


Yea some if people need it, I have a ton of cars so it's always good to stock pile :biggrin:



815moto said:


> NAH...The common problems with hoarders are that we always have it in our minds that we will need it one day. Even though I have a car to use it on or don't. Its a disorder.. Im always on the hunt for cars and parts cars. For what reason I don't know. Been doing it since 95.


I feel ya, trust me... I feel ya :420: :biggrin:



harborareaPhil said:


> speaking about that I got a floorpan and complete frame in my moms garage I'll need to get out very soon....
> 
> 
> scrap metal prices are nice but I'd hate to do it


Scrap metal is like $120 a ton up here, hardly worth dragging it in there up here lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i`ll look into a 12 step hording program
it starts by CLENSING YOURSELF OF THE ITEMS
SO SHIP THEM ALL HERE, SO WE CAN GET STARTED,,,,,,


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> i`ll look into a 12 step hording program
> it starts by CLENSING YOURSELF OF THE ITEMS
> SO SHIP THEM ALL HERE, SO WE CAN GET STARTED,,,,,,


:biggrin: always down to help a brotha out


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

was there a date set for the GLASSHOUSE picnic?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

UP UP


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

ragtops in alberta..

needs help
http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...vrolet-Caprice-Convertible-W0QQAdIdZ387717536
this one is clean..
http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...aprice-classic-convertible-W0QQAdIdZ387188062
and dont open the trunk and get rid of the wheels. lol
http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-classic-cars-1975-caprice-classic-W0QQAdIdZ384913921

and a hard top
http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...aprice-Classic-Estate-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ388800506

bunch of other hard tops up here for sale too. 
a not bad lookin 76 impala in saskatoon for 2950. Power windows and doors is all it says in the add. 
i'll try find it and post it up.
Kinda far from most of you guys. But maybe some one is willing to make the trip.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


> was there a date set for the GLASSHOUSE picnic?


I think its usually the weekend after the supershow.. 
anyone?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

socapots said:


> ragtops in alberta..
> 
> needs help
> http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...vrolet-Caprice-Convertible-W0QQAdIdZ387717536
> ...


maybe some here will buy one and maybe you can bring it to the picnic?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


> maybe some here will buy one and maybe you can bring it to the picnic?


damn thats a good idea. 

i dont know what getting cars from the north to south is. But it couldn't be that bad.
Its a bit far for me to go check out. But if some one bought i could certainly bring it down on a rented trailer.

edit: at thier cost of course. lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> damn thats a good idea.
> 
> i dont know what getting cars from the north to south is. But it couldn't be that bad.
> Its a bit far for me to go check out. But if some one bought i could certainly bring it down on a rented trailer.
> ...


Bringing cars over tha border can be an expensive nightmare. Had a buddy spend $300 just in fees and paperwork and still had to give them a couple days to check everything out before he could even come to tha border to wait a few more hours :uh:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> and a hard top
> http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...aprice-Classic-Estate-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ388800506
> 
> I like this one :biggrin: I've never had one with tha economy dash package


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm selling my Glasshouse. Check out my thread.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...6-74-glass-house-sale-trade.html#post15628695


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> socapots said:
> 
> 
> > and a hard top
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > yeah man. Thats a nice one.
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > yeah man. Thats a nice one.
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


>


fuck the world!
:facepalm:

man this shit just makes me want to quit...

I'd trade my whole thing goddam project for that


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> socapots said:
> 
> 
> > ALSO 8000.00 IN "REPAIRS AND PAINT" THAT MEANS THEY FIXED THE RUST,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,BUT HOW DID THEY FIX IT?
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuck the world!
> :facepalm:
> 
> man this shit just makes me want to quit...
> ...


Lol you'd just be disappointed when u looked it over and noticed it didn't have Nos antifreeze like yours :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

FOR SALE- 6 peice body Trim 250obo - chrome calipers 100 - Clean complete 75 Caprice header panel 300obo.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> FOR SALE- 6 peice body Trim 250obo - chrome calipers 100 - Clean complete 75 Caprice header panel 300obo.


waiting on my pics


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> socapots said:
> 
> 
> > ALSO 8000.00 IN "REPAIRS AND PAINT" THAT MEANS THEY FIXED THE RUST,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,BUT HOW DID THEY FIX IT?
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuck the world!
> :facepalm:
> 
> man this shit just makes me want to quit...
> ...


a nice og car , is real nice to own,,,,,but your too deep into your project to give up


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> a nice og car , is real nice to own,,,,,but your too deep into your project to give up


"DEEP POCKETS"


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

BULLET EDITION BUMPER FILLERS ALL METAL THEY FIT 75 CAPRICE WITH A 76 FRONT END. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ONLY TEXT MY HOMIE JOE AT 
559-967-9593


----------



## Iride (May 8, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> _*BUT HOW DID THEY FIX IT*_? - Im going thru that right now :facepalm:
> _*I GOTTA HAVE ORIGINAL PAINT,,,,,,,,,,OR I WON`T BUY IT - *_ Words im going to live buy from here on out, I did not have this much trouble with my other glasshouses......


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Bringing cars over tha border can be an expensive nightmare. Had a buddy spend $300 just in fees and paperwork and still had to give them a couple days to check everything out before he could even come to tha border to wait a few more hours :uh:


pack the car with a family in it to off set the costs


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

NINJA said:


> waiting on my pics


Me two, Me and a homie try'n to split a set. He needs a few, I need a few... No pics :dunno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BrandonMajestics said:


> BULLET EDITION BUMPER FILLERS ALL METAL THEY FIT 75 CAPRICE WITH A 76 FRONT END. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ONLY TEXT MY HOMIE JOE AT
> 559-967-9593


How much for some rear corners for a 75 rag :run: text me back foo!!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Heres some pics
Has all the clips


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

for those who may always be looking for t top info..


1975-77 Hurst T-Tops Second Design Weatherstrip Sets: These T-Top seals are
for the 2nd design T-Tops supplied by Hurst. General Motors introduced a second
design weatherstrip about half way through 1975 to correct leaking problems from
the early versions. Second design weatherstrips will not work in conjunction with
first design T-Tops. Please check the cross section diagram to the right for proper
application. The second design glass sections have a chrome trim around the
perimeter, the first design did not have the chrome trim. Weatherstrips are sold in
a pair for the main body sections and there are separate pieces for the seal above
the glass (that attaches to the T-Top glass panel).
TT7557 1975-77 Cutlass Supreme T-Top Weatherstrips 599.00 pair
TT7537 1975-77 Cutlass & Cutlass ‘S’ T-Top Weatherstrips 599.00 pair
TT757 1975-77 all models Weatherstrip Above Side Window 99.00 pair

got that from the fusick.com site. in the catalouge


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> for those who may always be looking for t top info..
> 
> 
> 1975-77 Hurst T-Tops Second Design Weatherstrip Sets: These T-Top seals are
> ...


I HAVE N.O.S. RUBBER SEALS FOR THE 1ST DESIGN


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> How much for some rear corners for a 75 rag :run: text me back foo!!


me 2 i wanna knowhno:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> She is, seems like I'm at tha pump every damn day :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave it to the brother to park all funkdafied! 



CHOPPER 76 said:


> 44'in chrome mirror glass complete works great $400 chopper (562)556-0461


How much for the mini-boombox..? SANYO?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Sale pending on body trim.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> me 2 i wanna knowhno:


I text him for just the back corners for a 76 impala and he said 300 for just the 2


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Leave it to the brother to park all funkdafied!


:biggrin: get in where u fit in



brn2ridelo said:


> I text him for just the back corners for a 76 impala and he said 300 for just the 2


Jump on it!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:worship: I'm pretty sure it's on 15s like my Raghouse so no need to call in tha cleanup crew :machinegun:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice steering wheel... got one just like it


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice steering wheel... got one just like it


Not hip? get me hip!?!!! Looks like a GM nardi lol!! 

And the tissue dispenser? not a really a option on 74-76? no/yes :dunno: 
not really digging it anyway, but always like to know shit..........uffin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dlinehustler said:


> Not hip? get me hip!?!!! Looks like a GM nardi lol!!
> 
> And the tissue dispenser? not a really a option on 74-76? no/yes :dunno:
> not really digging it anyway, but always like to know shit..........uffin:


63 tissue box


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> 63 tissue box


Should of known we just put a radio in my homies 63 in one lol!!

Sorry dumb question :420:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dlinehustler said:


> Should of known we just put a radio in my homies 63 in one lol!!
> 
> Sorry dumb question :420:


Not a dumb question :thumbsup: Ay someone post a pic of a glasshouse tissue box!! Perry...Phil :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Not a dumb question :thumbsup: Ay someone post a pic of a glasshouse tissue box!! Perry...Phil :biggrin:


goes under the seat


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> I HAVE N.O.S. RUBBER SEALS FOR THE 1ST DESIGN


one of the few for sure.
everything is out there. just gotta find it is all.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> :worship: I'm pretty sure it's on 15s like my Raghouse so no need to call in tha cleanup crew :machinegun:


still looks pretty good though.
i like that consoule on the seat too.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Not a dumb question :thumbsup: Ay someone post a pic of a glasshouse tissue box!! Perry...Phil :biggrin:


 phil.......................i know you have one, lol!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

SAUL said:


>


This car is SO clean!!! :fool2:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Not a dumb question :thumbsup: Ay someone post a pic of a glasshouse tissue box!! Perry...Phil :biggrin:


It kinda was :420:









:facepalm: Some days I lack focus lol!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SAUL said:


>


thats shit is sweet man.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

sdropnem said:


>


pretty soon mine will looke like this


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

SAUL said:


>


:run:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:worship:[email protected]#$%! gorgeous :thumbsup: question..juiced or bagged?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

danny_boy_65 said:


> :run:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:worship:[email protected]#$%! gorgeous :thumbsup: question..juiced or bagged?


Thanks, its juiced


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​very nice glasshouse mr. saul


SAUL said:


>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​m. picon 76glasshouse clovis calif.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


Looks exactly like my old Glasshouse


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> ​very nice glasshouse mr. saul


Thanks Sean


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

only 18k miles


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

this it what it became the baddest Glasshouse around in my book


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


> ​m. picon 76glasshouse clovis calif.


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SAUL said:


>


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> pretty soon mine will looke like this


Orale :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

SAUL said:


> Thanks, its juiced


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:



SAUL said:


>





SAUL said:


>





SAUL said:


>





SAUL said:


> only 18k miles


Gorgeous OG,would love to have that as my daily!!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SAUL said:


>



That is sweet..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SAUL said:


>


THIS LOOKS LIKE THE ONE THAT WAS ON EBAY A FEW YEARS AGO


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

SAUL said:


>


tight....looking good....glasshouses


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

sean_2009 said:


> ​m. picon 76glasshouse clovis calif.


Were T-tops a factory option on these or just custom?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn you posted a lot of nice Glass/Raghouses :thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

repainted my frame and belly






it came out good i think


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SAUL said:


>


love these cars stock, i think next i`m gonna look for a stock one


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> love these cars stock, i think Unext i`m gonna look for a stock one


I think we all need to see what you're working with :h5:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

fullsize67 said:


> Were T-tops a factory option on these or just custom?


custom....


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> love these cars stock


true.
took some of the peoples from work for a drive in mine today for lunch. Rode like a dream man.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> true.
> took some of the peoples from work for a drive in mine today for lunch. Rode like a dream man.


IT`S LIKE DIVING YOUR COUCH DOWN THE ROAD,,,,,
DID THE ONES IN THE BACKSEAT FALL ASLEEP?:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> IT`S LIKE DIVING YOUR COUCH DOWN THE ROAD,,,,,
> DID THE ONES IN THE BACKSEAT FALL ASLEEP?:biggrin:


lol..
nah. one of them was to scared and kept the others awake.. lol.. i dont know if he was afraid of dying.. or just being seen in such a big car.. he was the only one who didnt want to take it.. lol. But the others jumped right in as soon as i said i would drive. lol.


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Lady TNT page. has some parts forsale and more were going to post tommorrow


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

looking for a 76 caprice frame


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

jaimef702 said:


> repainted my frame and belly
> View attachment 500902
> it came out good i think


looks cool


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

orlando said:


> looking for a 76 caprice frame


i think i saw harborareaPhilhttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/1900-harborareaphil.htmlsayin he had something like that.
cant remember for sure though. was not more then a few pages back i think


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

jaimef702 said:


> repainted my frame and belly
> View attachment 500902
> it came out good i think


came out clean:thumbsup:



socapots said:


> lol..
> nah. one of them was to scared and kept the others awake.. lol.. i dont know if he was afraid of dying.. *or just being seen in such a big car*.. he was the only one who didnt want to take it.. lol. But the others jumped right in as soon as i said i would drive. lol.


haha trippin, your rides pretty clean too. its not like its all different panels and primer spots.
maybe hed never been in a car with no airbags hahah


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

socapots said:


> i think i saw harborareaPhilsayin he had something like that.
> cant remember for sure though. was not more then a few pages back i think


thank's alot


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks soca 

pm sent


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

LostInSanPedro said:


> came out clean:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

inkera said:


> looks cool


Thanks brother


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> thanks soca
> 
> pm sent


am I tripping.... I have inkeras avatar pic....

WTF....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

not mine
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110607208045&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNASIF:US:1123


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> am I tripping.... I have inkeras avatar pic....
> 
> WTF....


I don't see it.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

your avatar just shows -> "

and your glasshouse is my avatar...


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

I got a clean gas tank out of a 76 super clean $75.00

626.216.1370


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> your avatar just shows -> "
> 
> and your glasshouse is my avatar...


don't see it..looks normal


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

it's back now..... site has some issues


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> came out clean:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> haha trippin, your rides pretty clean too. its not like its all different panels and primer spots.
> maybe hed never been in a car with no airbags hahah


Or maybe dude is just a tree-huggin beeeyotch :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> it's back now..... site has some issues


X2.. Shit be trippin, puttIng smiley faces all on tha borders and stuff and only loading half of tha pics


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

hey does anyone know the best way to remove bumper strips without fucking them up??


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

815moto said:


> hey does anyone know the best way to remove bumper strips without fucking them up??


It's impossible. I tried... you can see I have a couple chunks missing from mine...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> came out clean:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. 
see what happens if its ever juiced. haha.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Or maybe dude is just a tree-huggin beeeyotch :biggrin:


lol.
nah.. he drives a gas fullsize truck daily.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

815moto said:


> hey does anyone know the best way to remove bumper strips without fucking them up??


i thought the clips could be pushed out from the inside. 
But ive never tried. 
like above says though. may fuck them up in the process.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

socapots said:


> i thought the clips could be pushed out from the inside.
> But ive never tried.
> like above says though. may fuck them up in the process.


These were glued on. I have 2 nos front strips and they both are just rolls. On the box chevys they have clips and bolts. I was thinking take the bumper apart, then heat it up from the inside and peel???????


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> It's impossible. I tried... you can see I have a couple chunks missing from mine...


ARE THOSE 88'S ?:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

firme63ragtop said:


> ARE THOSE 88'S ?:thumbsup:


100's, but I ain't keepin em...


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

orlando said:


> looking for a 76 caprice frame


I GOT ONE COMPLETE ,HIT ME UP 661 667 6121


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Any1 kno the front lug nut pattern I'm want to order a set of 1"spacers


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^ 5 on 5


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> ^ 5 on 5


like he said..
all four corners the same if stock.


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

Vayzfinest said:


> Heres some pics
> Has all the clips


Are these for sale?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NEW TOY FOR THE G-HOUSE , SIZE DOES MATTER!
http://youtu.be/FRW4tOdUc0U


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> NEW TOY FOR THE G-HOUSE , SIZE DOES MATTER!
> http://youtu.be/FRW4tOdUc0U


Thats badass! Great song too!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice clean '76 Caprice grille. I have tha lower grilles too


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

socapots said:


> like he said..
> all four corners the same if stock.


Thanks going to order me some 1" 5x5s today. Gotta start somewhere rims r sittin there collecting DUST ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Thats badass! Great song too!


THANKS!
CAN`T BEAT HECTORS COLOR BARS IN MY OPINION, THE COST A LITTLE MORE, BUT DOESN`T THE BEST ALWAYS DOES?
THE FIT AND FINISH IS WHAT I LIKE


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dannyp said:


> Thanks going to order me some 1" 5x5s today. Gotta start somewhere rims r sittin there collecting DUST 


if its trus going on you can get the wheel adapters that will take it from 5X5 to 5X4.whatever you want.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> NEW TOY FOR THE G-HOUSE , SIZE DOES MATTER!
> http://youtu.be/FRW4tOdUc0U


:thumbsup:
yeah man. he make some nice pieces.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> NEW TOY FOR THE G-HOUSE , SIZE DOES MATTER!
> http://youtu.be/FRW4tOdUc0U


Glad you finally got it, told ya it was worth the wait


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NINJA said:


> Glad you finally got it, told ya it was worth the wait


worth the wait, this the 2nd on he`s done for me!


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> NEW TOY FOR THE G-HOUSE , SIZE DOES MATTER!
> http://youtu.be/FRW4tOdUc0U


30 inches......that shit looks tight


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> worth the wait, this the 2nd on he`s done for me!


Lol right on. Was the first the 24? I know you were asking about mine when I got it done


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NINJA said:


> Lol right on. Was the first the 24? I know you were asking about mine when I got it done


i picked up 1 of the 1st 15 inch ones he made, when i asked about yours, i wanted something bigger to cover the bottom of the dash, next i want one that covers the bottom of a 59 dash, can`t beat the quality


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> i picked up 1 of the 1st 15 inch ones he made, when i asked about yours, i wanted something bigger to cover the bottom of the dash, next i want one that covers the bottom of a 59 dash, can`t beat the quality


yea I don't think the 30 would have looked as good in the Glasshouse. When I measured, the 24 looked like it was gonna fit the best. :thumbsup: either way


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

What car do i get the sport mirrors off of for the rag house?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone have any 76 header panel trim? Some of mine are rough.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

dlo1975 said:


> Are these for sale?


Sorry, sold!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

slabrider93 said:


> What car do i get the sport mirrors off of for the rag house?


I need those to


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Any pics of them with 14s on 520s?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> NEW TOY FOR THE G-HOUSE , SIZE DOES MATTER!
> http://youtu.be/FRW4tOdUc0U


Name and band of song please.


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

What's up fellas...Question, in order to change to square lights, do i need to replace header panel?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone have any 76 header panel trim? Some of mine are rough.


I have one, how clean are you looking for


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

BIG RED said:


> Name and band of song please.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NINJA said:


> yea I don't think the 30 would have looked as good in the Glasshouse. When I measured, the 24 looked like it was gonna fit the best. :thumbsup: either way


31 GOES FROM ONE SIDE TO THE PASSENGER AC VENT 
IT WILL FIT PERFECT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

EAZY-E version is better :420:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/3084955639.html


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> EAZY-E version is better :420:


ha, the only version i know all the words to....


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!!!
> View attachment 503368


Nice


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


>


Thanks.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> What's up fellas...Question, in order to change to square lights, do i need to replace header panel?


Yep and trim tha core support too. I have tha header panel if u need it.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!!!
> View attachment 503368


Had to jumbo size ya pic homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

NINJA said:


> I have one, how clean are you looking for


What peices do u have?


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!!!
> View attachment 503368


NICE!!!:rimshot:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Had to jumbo size ya pic homie


some ****** used to own that orange rag. :rofl:



heartofthacity said:


>


how much?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> What peices do u have?


the one that goes across the header panel, about 5' long


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

dammmmmmiiiiitttttttt lol...


heartofthacity said:


> Yep and trim tha core support too. I have tha header panel if u need it.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


>


:thumbsup:NICE


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> dammmmmmiiiiitttttttt lol...


Gotta change tha headlight buckets too


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> some ****** used to own that orange rag. :rofl:
> 
> 
> how much?


Local guy wants 10k for it


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> What's up fellas...Question, in order to change to square lights, do i need to replace header panel?




Find a 4door and change the front clip


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

cool thanks..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> What peices do u have?


I have some pieces


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

how much for the lower bucket peice and i need the other side square piece.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

COLOR BAR, 31 INCH FITS JUST INSIDE BOTH A/C VENTS


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Local guy wants 10k for it


hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. :nicoderm:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> some ****** used to own that orange rag. :rofl:
> THANKS FOR GIVING ME HEAD LAST NIGHT!:fool2:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


> COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:
> 
> 
> > some ****** used to own that orange rag. :rofl:
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

U guys are a mess lol


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't know if it has sold yet :dunno: doesn't matter, I can't buy right now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnRZRwtQWZI&feature=related


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

BrandonMajestics said:


> BULLET EDITION BUMPER FILLERS ALL METAL THEY FIT 75 CAPRICE WITH A 76 FRONT END. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ONLY TEXT MY HOMIE JOE AT
> 559-967-9593


THE HOMIE JOE BACK AT IT AGAIN.....:thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

sdropnem said:


> Don't know if it has sold yet :dunno: doesn't matter, I can't buy right now
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnRZRwtQWZI&feature=related


Kind of a wierd song choice huh?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

blah... Dracula would like his casket padding back

blah!....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> blah... Dracula would like his casket padding back
> 
> blah!....


:h5:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> COLOR BAR, 31 INCH FITS JUST INSIDE BOTH A/C VENTS


That's sweet man. I gotta find me a parts car I can strip what I need from.

Lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> blah... Dracula would like his casket padding back
> 
> blah!....


Hahaha..


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

eric0425 said:


>


Beautiful ride Eric,how you been homie?Stylistics aint no joke :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


>


How much shipped to Cali


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

73loukat said:


> Beautiful ride Eric,how you been homie?Stylistics aint no joke :thumbsup:


Thx Loukat. I've been good homie just working alot and trying to get this car done. Hope things are good with you homie.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

eric0425 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)

BIG MARC said:


> :thumbsup:


anyone know anything about the history about this car?


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)

zul_king_86 said:


>



wrong quot before this is the car i want to know if anyone knows any history on


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Kind of a wierd song choice huh?


 Right!!! It has a plaque but I can't make it out


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> How much shipped to Cali


Just found out that car is stripped tha hell out now and barely recognizable :uh: it was rusty too.............................but I'm working on getting this one now :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Finally getting a break at tha pump :uh: come on $1.99 :naughty:!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pretty good...$3.49 here which is pretty dam good....

keep dropping!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Happy forth family!!! Hope to see you all (or most :biggrin at tha fest


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Treated my girl right tonight.. Gave her a bath & shined up the bumpers and Glass, filled the tank ($3.02 a gallon) and took her for a cruise!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice 

full tank balances it out real nice


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

$3.02 :wow: daaaayumm!! How much for 22 gallons shipped to seattle :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

We had a nice family BBQ for tha 4th


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

still got a nice frame and floorpan need to go

pm if interested


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

What u guys think ghouse riders I put my motor and tranny in today my wife help me 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=506889&stc=1&d=1341553817


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> Treated my girl right tonight.. Gave her a bath & shined up the bumpers and Glass, filled the tank ($3.02 a gallon) and took her for a cruise!


that is a beautiful sight to see the needle all the way to the right side


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

jaimef702 said:


> What u guys think ghouse riders I put my motor and tranny in today my wife help me
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=506889&stc=1&d=1341553817


 Nice ! Soon I will be at that point in my build ! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

inkera said:


> that is a beautiful sight to see the needle all the way to the right side


YEAH. IT MEANS YOU GOT PAID!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

bad company said:


> Nice ! Soon I will be at that point in my build ! :biggrin:


Thanks brother. Yea it feels good when ur finally putting in the motor .


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Back from paint  I'm siced!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

That is a nice blue man. Good choice.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

wow I am so fucking jealous....

wish I had mine painted.... fuck that looks so nice


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Vayzfinest said:


> Back from paint  I'm siced!!


the reflection on the door gap...beautiful man. looks PERFECT. you gonna pattern it?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> wow I am so fucking jealous....
> 
> wish I had mine painted.... fuck that looks so nice


tell me about it, i wish i could even wet the primer and see a reflection that straight


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 506610


:thumbsup: looking sweet


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Vayzfinest said:


> Back from paint  I'm siced!!


Looking good; keep moving forward, loving the color, nice paint job.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 506955
> View attachment 506956


Very nice! I'm loving that color.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

zul_king_86 said:


>


:thumbsup: Loving those mods.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: To all of my Ghouse family. I cannot wait till our 5th Ghouse/Raghouse picnic reunion.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup: nice rides


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FOUND THE MISSING PARTS TO MY OG AIR CLEANER TODAY,,,,,,ALL SUPER NICE PARTS,
50 BUCKS!CAN`T BEAT THAT!
DEMO DERBY GUYS ARE ALRIGHT!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Vayzfinest said:


> Back from paint  I'm siced!!


Damn she looks killer


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

VaZysfinest = 76 thumbs up


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: To all of my Ghouse family. I cannot wait till our 5th Ghouse/Raghouse picnic reunion.


when is the picnic?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: To all of my Ghouse family. I cannot wait till our 5th Ghouse/Raghouse picnic reunion.


X206


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> VaZysfinest = 76 thumbs up


:wave: u coming down this summer?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: u coming down this summer?


Wat up dezzy I'm gonna try to come to one of these Seattle shows this month.... But for sure going to the Portland Uso picnic in August .


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Its gonna get leafed and striped, patterns in a couple years.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

What up ghouse rider I got these chrome upper arms
for sale there not wrap but they are extended I don't need them so 275 obo http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=507446&stc=1&d=1341722547
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=507447&stc=1&d=1341722672they just need to be polish


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> wow I am so fucking jealous....
> 
> wish I had mine painted.... fuck that looks so nice


are you gonna go back to black when you get to paint?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> What up ghouse rider I got these chrome upper arms
> for sale there not wrap but they are extended I don't need them so 275 obo http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=507446&stc=1&d=1341722547
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=507447&stc=1&d=1341722672they just need to be polish


too bad these are not wraped


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump..
beautiful weather up here this weekend. what about you guys?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> are you gonna go back to black when you get to paint?


:dunno:

still undecieded


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> Back from paint  I'm siced!!


Got damn thats clean. nice work on the frame too


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

inkera said:


> when is the picnic?


:wave: Green eye's, same as past years; 2 weeks after the Las Vegas Supershow, sometime at the end of Oct. or the beginning of Nov..


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> X206


:thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Green eye's, same as past years; 2 weeks after the Las Vegas Supershow, sometime at the end of Oct. or the begging of Nov..


:wave:what's good with ya Vic?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

NINJA said:


> :wave:what's good with ya Vic?


:wave: :ninja: , everything is good; just parting like usual and Q'ing it up and just having fun. How about you bro are you still in Cali? Stay  :ninja:...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

My homie just inst alled my 91 caprice rearend can run 14x7 now but don't know if I want to put my China knock offs on anyone wanna trade 13 for some 14 with new unmounted tires hit me up in pm
Me


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> My homie just inst alled my 91 caprice rearend can run 14x7 now but don't know if I want to put my China knock offs on anyone wanna trade 13 for some 14 with new unmounted tires hit me up in pm
> Me


Got a 88 caddy under mine 13 skate board wheels are going under it, bought a set of 380 fr firestones, but now I'm switching to the new 13 chokers


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> bump..
> beautiful weather up here this weekend. what about you guys?


It's cooking hot down by the beach


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Wat up dezzy I'm gonna try to come to one of these Seattle shows this month.... But for sure going to the Portland Uso picnic in August .


Oooowweeee what day??? :run: I'll follow u down there :run:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: :ninja: , everything is good; just parting like usual and Q'ing it up and just having fun. How about you bro are you still in Cali? Stay  :ninja:...


LOL good to hear bro. Actually I left Cali on the 30th and pulled into my driveway on the 2nd. It's good to be home but good god it's hot and humid as hell, not like that Cali weather


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

NINJA said:


> LOL good to hear bro. Actually I left Cali on the 30th and pulled into my driveway on the 2nd. It's good to be home but good god it's hot and humid as hell, not like that Cali weather


I know we have the best weather in the world; keep that AC on. I know you feel good to sleep in your own bed now, good to hear that your home. Now you can continue working on your Glasshouse. Stay :ninja:.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

shops laggard said:


> I know we have the best weather in the world; keep that AC on. I know you feel good to sleep in your own bed now, good to hear that your home. Now you can continue working on your Glasshouse. Stay :ninja:.





NINJA said:


> LOL good to hear bro. Actually I left Cali on the 30th and pulled into my driveway on the 2nd. It's good to be home but good god it's hot and humid as hell, not like that Cali weather





MR.59 said:


> It's cooking hot down by the beach





socapots said:


> bump..
> beautiful weather up here this weekend. what about you guys?


just another day in So,Cal and its not even 9am yet


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> Got a 88 caddy under mine 13 skate board wheels are going under it, bought a set of 380 fr firestones, but now I'm switching to the new 13 chokers


Now I just need a box caprice so I can get the front spindles from


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> It's cooking hot down by the beach


aint much for beaches around here.. well, only a few lake beaches. Nothing ocean around though. 
Sure would be nice though. 
Supposed to be high 30s C here this week. and like 18 at night..
thats like 90 and 66 F. You guys get swings like that?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> aint much for beaches around here.. well, only a few lake beaches. Nothing ocean around though.
> Sure would be nice though.
> Supposed to be high 30s C here this week. and like 18 at night..
> thats like 90 and 66 F. You guys get swings like that?


last couple months were like that, now were in "summer" weather, so it`s hot all day, for being so close the the water, we really don`t get an ocean breeze during the day, used to years ago, now global warming has it hot day and night over here. had to install a/c when years ago, you never needed it


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> just another day in So,Cal and its not even 9am yet


:wow: whoa!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: whoa!!


thats just the baby heat you should see it on a good day at 120 +


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

benz88 said:


> http://manitoba.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-classic-cars-1975-Chevrolet-Caprice-W0QQAdIdZ395185073


not anyone i know.. but in the same city as me. 
How much were the other super clean cars going for on ebay? i cant remember.. maybe that guy (andy was it?) that kept finding super clean cars will find out what this guy is really about.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Green eye's, same as past years; 2 weeks after the Las Vegas Supershow, sometime at the end of Oct. or the beginning of Nov..


got it...Thanks Vic....this is the only picnic I really look forward to attend


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> not anyone i know.. but in the same city as me.
> How much were the other super clean cars going for on ebay? i cant remember.. maybe that guy (andy was it?) that kept finding super clean cars will find out what this guy is really about.


Whoa!! $45k :wow:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

This topc needs some eye candy . . .















































Vintage Customs -model cars replicas & concepts !

$150 she can be yours . . .


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> just another day in So,Cal and its not even 9am yet


thats like phoenix weather:h5:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

inkera said:


> got it...Thanks Vic....this is the only picnic I really look forward to attend


:thumbsup:, Green eye's I look forward to this picnic to every year to see you cat's in LA county and who ever shows up to chop it up, eat, and have fun. Stay  bro and keep those sparks flying from your 76.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> thats like phoenix weather:h5:


Your my neighbor


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Your my neighbor


do you get the giant dust storms too?


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> COLOR BAR, 31 INCH FITS JUST INSIDE BOTH A/C VENTS


Nice! :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Its getting there....really slow, but its getting there...i'd like to have it out for the picnic but i doubt it will happen


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> do you get the giant dust storms too?


Yes on rare occasions


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Its getting there....really slow, but its getting there...i'd like to have it out for the picnic but i doubt it will happen
> View attachment 509353
> View attachment 509354
> 
> ...


Lookin Good  keep it up dogg


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Its getting there....really slow, but its getting there...i'd like to have it out for the picnic but i doubt it will happen
> View attachment 509353
> View attachment 509354
> 
> ...


Great choices. The colors, the graphics. 
Just beautiful


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

LUXMAN said:


> This topc needs some eye candy . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the 76 from Individuals that went to the homie's 15 year old son In amsterdam


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Oooowweeee what day??? :run: I'll follow u down there :run:


I'll let you know ... I think aug 24ish. It is a chill picnic with many of the Portland clubs in attendance ( individuals, majestics etc)


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey vayzfinest what engine are you gonna use in your rag?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Its getting there....really slow, but its getting there...i'd like to have it out for the picnic but i doubt it will happen
> View attachment 509353
> View attachment 509354
> 
> ...


If it ain't done then trailer it :biggrin:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> :thumbsup:, Green eye's I look forward to this picnic to every year to see you cat's in LA county and who ever shows up to chop it up, eat, and have fun. Stay  bro and keep those sparks flying from your 76.


:thumbsup:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Its getting there....really slow, but its getting there...i'd like to have it out for the picnic but i doubt it will happen
> View attachment 509353
> View attachment 509354
> 
> ...


That looks nice....good choice of colors


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

locorider said:


> For sale, click on link below
> $7800
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/6153-glasshouse-fest-1628.html#post12300693


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Your my neighbor


hell yea :h5:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

hcat54 said:


> Nice! :thumbsup::biggrin:


thanks again! you guys have it covered, from he best colorbar to old radio restos! i`ll be bring my 39 radio for your dad to take a look at real soon


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

manu samoa said:


> Looks like the 76 from Individuals that went to the homie's 15 year old son In amsterdam


That 76 has been "touring" around Europe, the Dutch guys sold it to a guy in France and he sold it to a guy in Germany.


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Another H&H T-TOP set up complete hardware. roof skin, T-Tops,and trim 300.00pick up for any glass house or B BODY car 71-76. Monte,cutlass,grab prix etc. pics in our page


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

nice..
wish i could.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

For sale, click on link below
$7800

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/6153-glasshouse-fest-1628.html#post12300693


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

locorider said:


> For sale, click on link below
> $7800
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/6153-glasshouse-fest-1628.html#post12300693


this bad boy needs some skirts


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I hope u guys got your free Slurpees yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

manu samoa said:


> Hey vayzfinest what engine are you gonna use in your rag?


350


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHY IS IT RAINING TODAY?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

inkera said:


> got it...Thanks Vic....*this is the only picnic I really look forward to attend*


I hear you Big Dog, this is the only Picnic that is Mandatory to me.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

PM me when the picnic takes place!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> PM me when the picnic takes place!


:wave: stranger


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> WHY IS IT RAINING TODAY?


:biggrin: :biggrin: suck it up :rofl:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

SMURF said:


> I hear you Big Dog, this is the only Picnic that is Mandatory to me.


:thumbsup:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> PM me when the picnic takes place!


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay I need to get my og grille chromed, anybody know who does it? Tha places up here look at me like a damn alien when I ask if they chrome plate plastic :uh:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :biggrin: :biggrin: suck it up :rofl:


suppose to rain friday too, and be 81 degrees
what are you doing to my weather ALIEN?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> suppose to rain friday too, and be 81 degrees
> what are you doing to my weather ALIEN?


I put a hex on u guys for hoggin all tha sun :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> For sale, click on link below
> $7800
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-p...impalas/43dd7c10.jpg[/IMG][/QUOT
> Nice impala!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Ay I need to get my og grille chromed, anybody know who does it? Tha places up here look at me like a damn alien when I ask if they chrome plate plastic :uh:


Hit up chrometech.com they do models and stuff... or there use to be a place hear in so.cal that did it on the down low. called bronz shoe company.. it had to be on the hush hush because of some environmental law.. they did my grill top trim and my head light bezel's on my first Glasshouse!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

SMURF said:


> I hear you Big Dog, this is the only Picnic that is Mandatory to me.


Same here SMURF, I look forward to seeing everyone every year; we are going on our 5th year now with many more to come. We need to set a date?

How have you been bro? As for me I am mixing it up with lowriding and riding my Harley. Stay  bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> just another day in So,Cal and its not even 9am yet


brn2ridelo if feel you with that temp., we been getting up to 105 in the 209 for the last couple of days. I hope you have AC in the home bro. Stayuffin: ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.mmmetalizing.com/
For all your chroming needs 



heartofthacity said:


> Ay I need to get my og grille chromed, anybody know who does it? Tha places up here look at me like a damn alien when I ask if they chrome plate plastic :uh:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

back in the early 90s my homies green glasshouse this is the one that got me to like glasshouses you can also see a glimps of it in the begining of SUNDAYDRIVER


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

back on top


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHERE IS LL THE 76`RS AT?
THIS THREAD DYING OUT?


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

sean_2009 said:


>


:nicoderm::h5:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Is it wrong to get sensual feelings while cleanin the windows on a House...? :dunno:
carressing the outward curve of the 1/4 window and the inner curve of the back Glass at the same time...? :boink:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> WHERE IS LL THE 76`RS AT?
> THIS THREAD DYING OUT?


:wave:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Any body need a set of ko's? I got these up for grabs (ko's ONLY) They're brand new and never been mounted. PM me if interested


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WE GOT THE WHEELS TURNING AGAIN!!!!!!!!!
NICE WORK FELLAS!
LOVE THEM T TOPS!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Is it wrong to get sensual feelings while cleanin the windows on a House...? :dunno:
> carressing the outward curve of the 1/4 window and the inner curve of the back Glass at the same time...? :boink:


Getting close to that "G" spot


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> I hope u guys got your free Slurpees yesterday :biggrin:


Nice..
Our city made slurpee capitol again.lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Is it wrong to get sensual feelings while cleanin the windows on a House...? :dunno:
> carressing the outward curve of the 1/4 window and the inner curve of the back Glass at the same time...? :boink:


:rofl: I admit to feeling a Lil conceited when driving my Raghouse :cheesy: just yesterday I was driving my 76 Impala and an old white lady driving a Prius looked over to me and asked what year my car was. When I said "76" she said that it was a beautiful car and that was a great year  I was shocked and started cheesing like a mug :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Our glasshouse.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Our glasshouse.


like your color choice


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Wizzard said:


> Our glasshouse.


nice ride man.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl: I admit to feeling a Lil conceited when driving my Raghouse :cheesy: just yesterday I was driving my 76 Impala and an old white lady driving a Prius looked over to me and asked what year my car was. When I said "76" she said that it was a beautiful car and that was a great year  I was shocked and started cheesing like a mug :biggrin:


sounds like she wanted you to drive her


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

stil have that 76 dealer book,,,,,,,,
any interest before i fleabay it?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> sounds like she wanted you to drive her


:yes:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Vayzfinest said:


> Back from paint  I'm siced!!


Thats Beautiful man !


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

THANKS FOR ALL THE PM,S SOLD SOLD !:thumbsup:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

sean_2009 said:


>


perfect:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> sounds like she wanted you to drive her


Lol hell naw :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> like your color choice


I like that cream color.
Were going to change the top and I had some fabric laying around and it happens to be black LOL! 
Not sure if were gonna go with it.



socapots said:


> nice ride man.


Thanks!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Got a question for the Glasshouse people, I found a -88 Cadillac Fleetwood rear axle that I want to pick up for my Glasshouse so I can run reversed 13"s on it.
Do I need to swap the driveshaft to a driveshaft from a Cadillac if I change the rear axle?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Wizzard said:


> Got a question for the Glasshouse people, I found a -88 Cadillac Fleetwood rear axle that I want to pick up for my Glasshouse so I can run reversed 13"s on it.
> Do I need to swap the driveshaft to a driveshaft from a Cadillac if I change the rear axle?


I think it depends on the connection type of the rear end. one style has a flange the other is just u joints. 88 may work fine. But i dont know if it needs to be altered in anyother way.. I think..
some one will say something im sure.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Wizzard said:


> Our glasshouse.




Nice GH homie i like that color! New lowriderproject?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Mark. said:


> Nice GH homie i like that color! New lowriderproject?


Thank you homie! Yeah, I like it too. Original paint.

Yes, picked up a narrower rear end for it today so I can run 13"s with skirts.
Just need a set of spindles, discs and rotors from a 80's Caprice. Got a 2-pump setup for it.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Or any 80s g-body should work to 


Wizzard said:


> Thank you homie! Yeah, I like it too. Original paint.
> 
> Yes, picked up a narrower rear end for it today so I can run 13"s with skirts.
> Just need a set of spindles, discs and rotors from a 80's Caprice. Got a 2-pump setup for it.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

whats good family?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

~THIS IS WHAT CAME OF MY RIDE...~














[/IMG]


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~THIS IS WHAT CAME OF MY RIDE...~
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mr.glasshouse said:


>


The glasshouse is lookin' good martin


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> The glasshouse is lookin' good martin


~THANKS HOMIE~


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Loving tha night shots :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> this bad boy needs some skirts






MR.59 said:


> Nice impala!


Thanks


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

mr.glasshouse said:


>


Looking good Martin....is this the one that use to be burgandy?


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

check this shit out http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/3144149168.html


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Loving tha night shots :thumbsup:


~THANKS HOMIE, THAT WAS TAKEN PLACE ON HOLLYWOOD BLVD~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

inkera said:


> Looking good Martin....is this the one that use to be burgandy?


~YES SIR~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 514198
> TTT


~YOU LIKE LOCO~


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice 74


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

I KNOW ITS NOT A HARD TOP GLASS HOUSE BUT I COULDNT FIND RAG HOUSE FEST...


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

mr.glasshouse said:


>


fuckin so damm clean.. absolutely beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Would love to see more pics 


mr.glasshouse said:


> ~YOU LIKE LOCO~


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

What u guys think just put my control arm on 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=514352&stc=1&d=1342846077


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

BigLos said:


>


I got 1st place that day 70-80's luxury:thumbsup:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

BigLos said:


>


Ultimate for Life had a hella of a line up that day..all there cars were immaculate......shot out to Randy aka Glamour...thats a cool cat


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> What u guys think just put my control arm on
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=514352&stc=1&d=1342846077


:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

jaimef702 said:


> What u guys think just put my control arm on
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=514352&stc=1&d=1342846077


That looks sweet man.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

socapots said:


> That looks sweet man.


Thanks homie


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Or any 80s g-body should work to


does anybody happen to remember what page the rearend swap is on ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

here`s somebody`s next project, loaded up landau! and it runs!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...8066481?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item19d33b6131


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> What u guys think just put my control arm on
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=514352&stc=1&d=1342846077


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I just got home from tha big cruise night before tha Sandpoint show on Sunday. I'll have pics and a vid of tha Northwest Raghouses and Glasshouses that came out, when I wake up :420: I'm soo sleepy..............


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> here`s somebody`s next project, loaded up landau! and it runs!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...8066481?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item19d33b6131


:thumbsup: I'd buy that :biggrin: Is that a factory spare I see ??!!??


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice houses on this page!!!
Jaime, those arms look tight homie!!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

manu samoa said:


> Nice houses on this page!!!
> Jaime, those arms look tight homie!!


Thanks homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My homie's '74 Impala


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Too clean


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> What u guys think just put my control arm on
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=514352&stc=1&d=1342846077


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

eric0425 said:


> Very very nice!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Rob the jewellery store to make me a grill lol....nice where did he get it at 


heartofthacity said:


> My homie's '74 Impala


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Too clean


My Dawg Nard SouthEnd Riders Seattle....


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

sdropnem said:


>


Thanks homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dressed2Impress said:


> My Dawg Nard SouthEnd Riders Seattle....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Rob the jewellery store to make me a grill lol....nice where did he get it at


Bought it from some guy in town


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> fuckin so damm clean.. absolutely beautiful! :thumbsup:


THANKS MARK


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> Would love to see more pics


COMING SOON....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

anybody need a set of tail lights 76 caprice, not perfect, what are these worth?


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ7FNat4X30&feature=youtube_gdata_player. Lil progress on my 74 caprice


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice work! bad ass song too!:thumbsup: old school Barkays :biggrin:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

danny_boy_65 said:


> Nice work! bad ass song too!:thumbsup: old school Barkays :biggrin:


Thanks bro yep gotta luv da old school beats


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> My homie's '74 Impala


Would love to see pics if this one finished with that grill


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> My homie's '74 Impala


ASK UR HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR THAT GRILLE? :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> anybody need a set of tail lights 76 caprice, not perfect, what are these worth?


150.00?


----------



## joker75 (Jun 20, 2010)

mr.glasshouse said:


>


Nice!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I finally caught up with this guy today :run: been chasing him for months :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

joker75 said:


> Nice!!


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


>



emailed a guy about a 75 rag today too. White guts and red paint. looked pretty good from the pics but the guy says it needs some tlc. see what else he says i guess.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup: I'd buy that :biggrin: Is that a factory spare I see ??!!??


yeah. i noticed that spare too. pretty cool.


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> I finally caught up with this guy today :run: been chasing him for months :biggrin:


it's a good thing he ran outta gas! :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> emailed a guy about a 75 rag today too. White guts and red paint. looked pretty good from the pics but the guy says it needs some tlc. see what else he says i guess.


Hell yea! Get it get it :biggrin: I sent my 13 y/o cousin outside to start tha Raghouse and caught him revving tha gas and day dreaming :rofl: he was turning tha wheel with one finger and had his other arm out tha window on tha door chillin'


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Yo Phil, where u been at :dunno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

danny_boy_65 said:


> it's a good thing he ran outta gas! :thumbsup:


Yea I was rollin' by in tha Raghouse and ran up on him, he's been using it as his work truck :uh: since he blew tha 4 cylinder in his truck.


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea I was rollin' by in tha Raghouse and ran up on him, he's been using it as his work truck :uh: since he blew tha 4 cylinder in his truck.


work truck:facepalm::buttkick: what a dumb f......well you know!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Hell yea! Get it get it :biggrin: I sent my 13 y/o cousin outside to start tha Raghouse and caught him revving tha gas and day dreaming :rofl: he was turning tha wheel with one finger and had his other arm out tha window on tha door chillin'


 you be workin that youngster, trying to get him to wash your ride for free!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


Getting back to what this post is really about!!!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=517778&stc=1&d=1343459102 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=517779&stc=1&d=1343459102 put in some work on the motor to my ghouse today almost there homies


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

NO BAIL!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Vayzfinest said:


> Back from paint  I'm siced!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> 44'in chrome mirror glass complete works great $400 chopper (562)556-0461


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

BrandonMajestics said:


> BULLET EDITION metal bumper fillers, these are front and back. HAND MADE. they are for a 75, with 76 front end.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> I finally caught up with this guy today :run: been chasing him for months :biggrin:


saw one of these for sale up here in canada. like 1500 or somethin. 
lost the add though. 
Im still looking for a parts car to strip for my ac components.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Hell yea! Get it get it :biggrin: I sent my 13 y/o cousin outside to start tha Raghouse and caught him revving tha gas and day dreaming :rofl: he was turning tha wheel with one finger and had his other arm out tha window on tha door chillin'


im contemplating it. Just not sure if i can pay what he wants. not sure how bad he wants to get rid if it either. looks like its been repainted too. see some overspray under the hood an shit. that scares me a bit. and i dont want to get into a mess of body work on another ride. lol.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> im contemplating it. Just not sure if i can pay what he wants. not sure how bad he wants to get rid if it either. looks like its been repainted too. see some overspray under the hood an shit. that scares me a bit. and i dont want to get into a mess of body work on another ride. lol.


IF YOUR IN A PLACE THAT SALTS THE ROAD, AND THE CAR HAS A HISTORY OF BEING IN THE SNOW,,,,,,,,,,,,AND IT`S BEEN REPAINTED...........
AND THE OWNER DROVE IT ON THE SALTED ROADS,
RUN FROM IT.
THESE CARS RUST IN SUCH A WAY, THAT IT`S NOT COST EFECTIVE TO RESTORE. EVEN IF YOU DO THE WORK YOURSELF. THAT`S MY 2 CENTS. I HAVE OWNED 2 RAGS THAT CAN FROM A RUSTY AREA, AND IT WAS RUSTED IN PARTS YOU CAN NEVER GET TO. I SOLD THE CARS, AND STICK TO THE RULE OF OG PAINT ONLY. AND HAVE BEEN HAPPY EVER SINCE!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Yeah. Story is it came from sask, which is pretty salt free cut is now in alberta which can be snow one day and 20 degrees C the next. Don't know how much salt they use. I'm going to try and find someone outt that way to take a look at it for me. Its like a 20 hour drive from me.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Anyone have a driver side door hinge for sale? Pm me
Also does anyone sell quarter panels for a 75?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

slabrider93 said:


> Anyone have a driver side door hinge for sale? Pm me
> Also does anyone sell quarter panels for a 75?


INTERNET SELLS


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> IF YOUR IN A PLACE THAT SALTS THE ROAD, AND THE CAR HAS A HISTORY OF BEING IN THE SNOW,,,,,,,,,,,,AND IT`S BEEN REPAINTED...........
> AND THE OWNER DROVE IT ON THE SALTED ROADS,
> RUN FROM IT.
> THESE CARS RUST IN SUCH A WAY, THAT IT`S NOT COST EFECTIVE TO RESTORE. EVEN IF YOU DO THE WORK YOURSELF. THAT`S MY 2 CENTS. I HAVE OWNED 2 RAGS THAT CAN FROM A RUSTY AREA, AND IT WAS RUSTED IN PARTS YOU CAN NEVER GET TO. I SOLD THE CARS, AND STICK TO THE RULE OF OG PAINT ONLY. AND HAVE BEEN HAPPY EVER SINCE!


 For me (Cost EFFECTIVE) went out the door three lowriders back. my car came from Montana, and is now wearing it's 3rd paint.. But i have always had dreams of a full restoration before laying down it's 4th paint job and new vinyl landau!
As long as there is possibility,. i hold on to hope!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

slabrider93 said:


> Anyone have a driver side door hinge for sale? Pm me
> Also does anyone sell quarter panels for a 75?


You can find quarter panels but they will be listed as 74-76 impala , not as caprice. EBay , some of the Chevy impala restoration sites or even try your local aftermarket body parts distributor


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> you be workin that youngster, trying to get him to wash your ride for free!


:biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> You can find quarter panels but they will be listed as 74-76 impala , not as caprice. EBay , some of the Chevy impala restoration sites or even try your local aftermarket body parts distributor


Most of those are skins that just go over your already fuckt up quarter tho so read carefully hno:



socapots said:


> im contemplating it. Just not sure if i can pay what he wants. not sure how bad he wants to get rid if it either. looks like its been repainted too. see some overspray under the hood an shit. that scares me a bit. and i dont want to get into a mess of body work on another ride. lol.


Sounds like a quick touch up to make a quick buck :thumbsdown:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> wheel chips


$100 562 556-0461 chopper


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

all this parts bought only 50 euros


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

How much US dollars is 50 euros ?


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> How much US dollars is 50 euros ?


61$


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Well, that's a good deal then mr. X


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

that is a good deal.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Well, that's a good deal then mr. X


X206!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*Glasshouse Fest ttt*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


>


NO OIL?


----------



## royrosas (Jul 4, 2012)

did you sell those quarter window trim yet


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> NO OIL?


Lol. Never even noticed that. Lol


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> NO OIL?


Naw tha stupid parking brake light won't go off even though tha brake isn't on :uh: I knew one of tha eagle eyes would see it tho :biggrin: I missed your call today but I'll call u back when I wake up, still haven't found a box big enough to ship tha dash yet and I've been all around. I'll be at tha Glasshouse fest tho if everything stays on schedule :x: Free shipping!!! :biggrin:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

I had a question, would the rear fillers of a 75 Impala fit a 76 Glasshouse?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74 to 76 impalas and caprice are all glasshouse. But not sure if caprice will fit impala and vise versa


----------



## Donk Rider (Aug 1, 2012)

do you still have those bumpers


----------



## Donk Rider (Aug 1, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


> coco73chev said:
> 
> 
> > here is my 74 bumper i have up for grabs i spent alot on chromeing these but dont have a 74 any more so i dont need the front one ....open to offers willing to ship anywhere
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Donk Rider said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > coco73chev said:
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

krysler300 said:


> I had a question, would the rear fillers of a 75 Impala fit a 76 Glasshouse?


:nosad:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Still got chrome calipers $100 and a complete AC system for sale !!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

eric0425 said:


>


Looking good E! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

_Found this pic of Eric's Rag in another topic







_


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My homies cutty next to my Raghouse


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> My homies cutty next to my Raghouse


nice couple :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Watching American Pickers. They're in Kentucky and rolled up on a guy with a 75 Impala


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

danny_boy_65 said:


> nice couple :thumbsup:


Thanks :cheesy: I'll have some cruise videos in a week or so when we hit tha oldskool drive in :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Selling my 76 Impala Glasshouse for $3000 o.b.o.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

mr.glasshouse said:


>


Gettin' busy!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Thanks :cheesy: I'll have some cruise videos in a week or so when we hit tha oldskool drive in :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Selling my 76 Impala Glasshouse for $3000 o.b.o.


I can't believe you sellin one!

Good luck with the sale


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> _Found this pic of Eric's Rag in another topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Badass rag Stylistics :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> I can't believe you sellin one!
> 
> Good luck with the sale


:rofl: I know, thanks.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Where's all tha Glasshouse/Raghouse car show pics?? :run:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

does anyone have front and rear bumper fillers for a 74 caprice...thanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

925rider said:


> does anyone have front and rear bumper fillers for a 74 caprice...thanks


:wave: I have tha front and back long middle pieces


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Selling my 76 Impala Glasshouse for $3000 o.b.o.


NICE CAR, SHOULD BE AN EZ SELL


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

NINJA said:


> Watching American Pickers. They're in Kentucky and rolled up on a guy with a 75 Impala


I saw that episode it was white


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> I saw that episode it was white


:yes: with red interior/white seats


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

I need the rear fillers for a 76, how much...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

krysler300 said:


> I need the rear fillers for a 76, how much...


Caprice or Impala, and corners I assume?


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Caprice and yes


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

krysler300 said:


> Caprice and yes


I don't have any corners but tha homie is making them out of metal :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Them caprice rear ends are are tuff to find
Gonna need repops on them


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

73loukat said:


> Badass rag Stylistics :thumbsup:


The 4 posting Mario

Thx LouKat. How you been?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


>


Got the same issue on mine, we filled it up with oil and then we "flowed" the brakes. 
The light vent away, then it lit up again after a while.
There are no leaks on the brakes or on the brake lines, could it be the brake booster?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Got the same issue on mine, we filled it up with oil and then we "flowed" the brakes.
> The light vent away, then it lit up again after a while.
> There are no leaks on the brakes or on the brake lines, could it be the brake booster?


CHECK YOUR PARKING BRAKE SWITCH, OR THE BRAKE SWITCH IT`S SELF UNDER THE PEDALS


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

Just picked this up need 2 doors no guts let me know in Cali... Thanx


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^i like that already :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

What's wrong wIth your doors?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


Congrats man, love Flicks like this


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> What's wrong wIth your doors?


The bottom of the doors where the skins meet its all rotten so the pass door pops in and out... Driver is ok but at the corners on the inside the are eaten through so to avoid cutting a lot it's better to replace them.. I also have a ?? Do hard top doors fit raggs???


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


Congrats Fuzz! I wish you many years of happiness. now dont let wifey make you sell your car! and if ever you two have a fight?
dont go to work and take it out on us civilians...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

TIMELESSCLASSICS. said:


> Just picked this up need 2 doors no guts let me know in Cali... Thanx


That's looks like a nice come up.. Good luck with this!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> Congrats Fuzz! I wish you many years of happiness. now dont let wifey make you sell your car! and if ever you two have a fight?
> dont go to work and take it out on us civilians...


X206!! Wait....he's a real cop?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

TIMELESSCLASSICS. said:


> The bottom of the doors where the skins meet its all rotten so the pass door pops in and out... Driver is ok but at the corners on the inside the are eaten through so to avoid cutting a lot it's better to replace them.. I also have a ?? Do hard top doors fit raggs???


Yup 71-76s


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> Congrats Fuzz! I wish you many years of happiness. now dont let wifey make you sell your car! and if ever you two have a fight?
> dont go to work and take it out on us civilians...


Lol. Like he said man. 
Its a cool ass pic. And I see you even had the bride waiting in the car? Lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> CHECK YOUR PARKING BRAKE SWITCH, OR THE BRAKE SWITCH IT`S SELF UNDER THE PEDALS


Those are definatly the first things to check after that its all wires.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

socapots said:


> Those are definatly the first things to check after that its all wires.


Wait. Now that I think of it. There should also be a pressure switch in the event that either the front or rear lines loose pressure. Under the hood somewherez. The 2 lines will come out of the master cylinder. Then to that switch.
NO??!?
Someone?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Bump for some brake light info..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

TIMELESSCLASSICS. said:


> The bottom of the doors where the skins meet its all rotten so the pass door pops in and out... Driver is ok but at the corners on the inside the are eaten through so to avoid cutting a lot it's better to replace them.. I also have a ?? Do hard top doors fit raggs???


put them on, they will fit


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Wait. Now that I think of it. There should also be a pressure switch in the event that either the front or rear lines loose pressure. Under the hood somewherez. The 2 lines will come out of the master cylinder. Then to that switch.
> NO??!?
> Someone?


my cars been covered up, and it`s been too hot outside to check:dunno:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> my cars been covered up, and it`s been too hot outside to check:dunno:


Hot???...in longbeach


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> CHECK YOUR PARKING BRAKE SWITCH, OR THE BRAKE SWITCH IT`S SELF UNDER THE PEDALS


Thanks, I will check that.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> Hot???...in longbeach


:facepalm:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Hot???...in longbeach


I'm in HB, south of LB
I'm sure it's ht in both cities
Were not used to the heat out here, need the ac on all day long


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

inkera said:


> View attachment 522680


:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

inkera said:


> View attachment 522680


Nice homie


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANY PICS OF GLASSHOUSE`S WITH A FLAKED 1/2 ROOF?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> ANY PICS OF GLASSHOUSE`S WITH A FLAKED 1/2 ROOF?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 522765
> View attachment 522766


THANKS, THINKING OF PULLING THAT TOP OFF,,,,,,,,OR CHANGE THE COLOR OF THE TOP THATS ON IT.,,,,,, STOCK PAINT,,,DON`T KNOW HOW A FLAKED TOP WOULD LOOK, I WOULD DO SOMETHING MILD, AND MATCHING, ,,,,,,,,,,, WE`LL SEE,,,,,,,GONNA STRIP IT TOO,,,,,,,,,,,
IT`S TOO DAMN HOT TO DO SHIT RIGHT NOW


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MAYBE I`LL BUY THE COLORS AT POMONA,,,,,,,,,
GONNA GET A COUPLE 5.20`S TO WHILE I`M OUT THERE TOO
I WANNA SELL THEM 380`S I HAVE 155 X 13`S


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> I'm in HB, south of LB
> I'm sure it's ht in both cities
> Were not used to the heat out here, need the ac on all day long


SO YOUR FROM O.C.?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Congrats man, love Flicks like this


THANKS. 



Hydrohype said:


> Congrats Fuzz! I wish you many years of happiness. now dont let wifey make you sell your car! and if ever you two have a fight?
> dont go to work and take it out on us civilians...


ITS FUNNY CUZ THE CURSE ALMOST CONTINUED WHEN I BOUGHT IT. I DIDNT TELL HER I BOUGHT IT UNTIL IT WAS BEING UNLOADED OFF THE TRAILER. :happysad:



socapots said:


> Lol. Like he said man.
> Its a cool ass pic. And I see you even had the bride waiting in the car? Lol.


IM WAITING FOR THE PICS TO COME BACK FROM THE PHOTOGRAPHER, WE TOOK A "CURSE RELATED PIC" :rofl:



heartofthacity said:


> X206!! Wait....he's a real cop?


MAYBE. :happysad:


AND THANKS GUYS.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Any offers..........? I'm sellin' it, got too many rides. Moving to Cali....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> SO YOUR FROM O.C.?


born and raised in the OC


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rIdaho said:


> Any offers..........? I'm sellin' it, got too many rides. Moving to Cali....
> View attachment 522852


COME ON DOWN, ONE MORE CAR SITTING IN TRAFFIC WON`T HURT


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

rIdaho said:


> Any offers..........? I'm sellin' it, got too many rides. Moving to Cali....
> View attachment 522852


Keep it and sell tha brougham :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> born and raised in the OC


:h5:



I REMEMBER I USED TO SEE AN OLD 40'S TROKITA FROM DUKES O.C. BACK IN THE DAY. I NEVER SAW IT DRIVING ON THE ROAD BUT I ALWAYS SAW IT PARKED ON MOHAWK AND MC FADDEN IN SANTA ANA.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I GOTCHA,,,,,
GRANDMA LIVED ON CUBBON OFF MC FADDEN, I GOT FAMILY ALL OVER THAT AREA, AND IN WARNER AND ORANGE AVE , THE OLD "DELHI" HOOD.
I MOVED OUT LATER T RAISE MY SONS IN HUNTINGTON BEACH
SAW NO NEED FOR THEM TO GROW UP THE WAY I DID, EVEN THOUGH I LOVED WHAT WAS GOING ON, THESE GUYS NEED A BETTER START, NOW THEY ALL IN THE UNIVERSITY,,,,,,,NOT CHEAP, BUT THEY WILL GO FARTHERTHAN ME


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> I GOTCHA,,,,,
> GRANDMA LIVED ON CUBBON OFF MC FADDEN, I GOT FAMILY ALL OVER THAT AREA, AND IN WARNER AND ORANGE AVE , THE OLD "DELHI" HOOD.
> I MOVED OUT LATER T RAISE MY SONS IN HUNTINGTON BEACH
> SAW NO NEED FOR THEM TO GROW UP THE WAY I DID, EVEN THOUGH I LOVED WHAT WAS GOING ON, THESE GUYS NEED A BETTER START, NOW THEY ALL IN THE UNIVERSITY,,,,,,,NOT CHEAP, BUT THEY WILL GO FARTHERTHAN ME


I FEEL U ON THAT. I WAS RAISE ON HIGHLAND STREET AND WESTERN. AND AS SOON AS MY KIDS WERE BORN I MOVED TO ORANGE.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I FEEL U ON THAT. I WAS RAISE ON HIGHLAND STREET AND WESTERN. AND AS SOON AS MY KIDS WERE BORN I MOVED TO ORANGE.


TIME TO GIVE THEM A BETTER CHANCE, I GOT FAMILY STILL LIVING IN THE WORST PARTS OF S.A. THEY SEE NOTHING WRONG , BUT THEY DON`T GO OUT AT NIGHT!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> TIME TO GIVE THEM A BETTER CHANCE, I GOT FAMILY STILL LIVING IN THE WORST PARTS OF S.A. THEY SEE NOTHING WRONG , BUT THEY DON`T GO OUT AT NIGHT!


YUP SAME HERE.........ITS NOT AS BAD AS IT WAS IN THE LATE 80'S AND EARLY 90'S BUT I STILL LOOK AROUND AT EVERY LIGHT AND STOP SIGN.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

What's up ghouse riders


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

LOOKIN FOR THIS SIDE TRIM PIECE IF ANYONES GOT IT OR A SET LET ME KNOW


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

jaimef702 said:


> What's up ghouse riders


:h5: GOT THIS RAG HOUSE NOW SO NO NEED TO FUCK WIT THE HARD TOP


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THANKS.
> 
> 
> ITS FUNNY CUZ THE CURSE ALMOST CONTINUED WHEN I BOUGHT IT. I DIDNT TELL HER I BOUGHT IT UNTIL IT WAS BEING UNLOADED OFF THE TRAILER. :happysad:
> ...


Coolshit man. Post it up! Lol
Well when you get it that is.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have some nice '74 Impala parts for those neglected 74s :biggrin: both still have tha factory chrome finish on them. check my parts page for tha rest of tha parts :inout:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

boogie21man said:


> :h5: GOT THIS RAG HOUSE NOW SO NO NEED TO FUCK WIT THE HARD TOP


:thumbsup: Good start


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

boogie21man said:


> LOOKIN FOR THIS SIDE TRIM PIECE IF ANYONES GOT IT OR A SET LET ME KNOW


rags 4 sale? lets see more pics


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Right on NINJA...you in Cali


NINJA said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Thanks



jaimef702 said:


> Nice homie


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

boogie21man said:


> :h5: GOT THIS RAG HOUSE NOW SO NO NEED TO FUCK WIT THE HARD TOP


What's up homie nice rag


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

NICE :thumbsup:


TIMELESSCLASSICS. said:


> Just picked this up need 2 doors no guts let me know in Cali... Thanx


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

inkera said:


> Right on NINJA...you in Cali


:nosad:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> My homie just inst alled my 91 caprice rearend can run 14x7 now but don't know if I want to put my China knock offs on anyone wanna trade 13 for some 14 with new unmounted tires hit me up in pm
> Me


did u shorten driveshaft? how much u get that rearend?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> I HAVE N.O.S. RUBBER SEALS FOR THE 1ST DESIGN


 can u post a pic of hoiw they look ?? $700 for a set is that the entire roof rail weatherstrip? is it one peice? and another 100 for the part that ataches to t tops wow


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> can u post a pic of hoiw they look ?? $700 for a set is that the entire roof rail weatherstrip? is it one peice? and another 100 for the part that ataches to t tops wow


the rubbers i have run all along the door jamb to the T tops, the roof rail is a common part they make, and fits the tops, if you need to trim it, i don`t know, i will be needing a set when i install my set.
but have no interest in selling the rubbers separte i have a nice set of the 1st design H/H T tops
that 700 included the t tops too


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> did u shorten driveshaft? how much u get that rearend?


Shortened 2inches from a 91 bubble caprice for $150 bucks from a local race car driver that hit the wall one to many times


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Getting striped by Mike Lamberson tomorrow. Final touches for the L.A. show.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

PICS BISH.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> PICS BISH.


I'll take some on Sunday, Robby!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> Getting striped by Mike Lamberson tomorrow. Final touches for the L.A. show.


When's tha show


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Johnny562 said:


> Getting striped by Mike Lamberson tomorrow. Final touches for the L.A. show.


Mike is the shit just wish my ride was done but I got this from him


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Shortened 2inches from a 91 bubble caprice for $150 bucks from a local race car driver that hit the wall one to many times


JUST HOPE HE CUT IT STRAIGHT


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dannyp said:


> Mike is the shit just wish my ride was done but I got this from him


U bringing that joint to tha fest??!!??


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Seams to be went for a ride today didn't feel like any vibration hit the back roads at about 40-50 mpr


MR.59 said:


> JUST HOPE HE CUT IT STRAIGHT


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Seams to be went for a ride today didn't feel like any vibration hit the back roads at about 40-50 mpr


Video or it didn't happen :biggrin:

Ay I just noticed my damn license plate light is out


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

*ur post*



Lady TNT said:


> Another H&H T-TOP set up complete hardware. roof skin, T-Tops,and trim 300.00pick up for any glass house or B BODY car 71-76. Monte,cutlass,grab prix etc. pics in our page


I'm interested in the ttop set up. How do I get in contact with u?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Man I need that insert :uh:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Man I need that insert :uh:


Look at you taking up all the parking. Lol
Just buggin man. Rides lookin sweet.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

BIGJ77MC said:


> I'm interested in the ttop set up. How do I get in contact with u?


Pretty sure they got a parts topic, probably in the parts classified.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> Look at you taking up all the parking. Lol
> Just buggin man. Rides lookin sweet.


:biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Who's looking for an OG pair of unobtainium :biggrin: took me 2 full hours to pull em hno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Them Canadian models sure said some weird stuff :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Yeah man. Mine got that sticker too.
Thought everything was unleaded at that time. But maybe we still had the option up here.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

How much?


heartofthacity said:


> Who's looking for an OG pair of unobtainium :biggrin: took me 2 full hours to pull em hno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Rare AC delete controls.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> How much?


X74


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

$400 with clips :thumbsup:


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

Decide to join the G-House Family.. Just picked her up.. My '74!!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Deucee D said:


> Decide to join the G-House Family.. Just picked her up.. My '74!!


NICE CAN'T WAIT TO FINISH MY 74


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

Both my rides..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats a solid looking start man.
I like the blue on it too.


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> NICE CAN'T WAIT TO FINISH MY 74


Ya I'm excited to start it.. Luckily I have my deuce to cruise while I build her.. Not sure if I'm gonna change out the front clip to a '75 yet.. still contemplating it..


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

socapots said:


> thats a solid looking start man.
> I like the blue on it too.


Thx bro..:thumbsup: I'm looking to paint it in the gold spectrum.. don't want to keep it blue.. we have too many blue cars in the club.. I gotta be different..haha..


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Deucee D said:


> Ya I'm excited to start it.. Luckily I have my deuce to cruise while I build her.. Not sure if I'm gonna change out the front clip to a '75 yet.. still contemplating it..


ARNT U FROM VEGAS HOMIE.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Who's looking for an OG pair of unobtainium :biggrin: took me 2 full hours to pull em hno:


Whats the tag on unobtainium?


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> ARNT U FROM VEGAS HOMIE.


Yes sir.. I roll with D1's.. I have the mint green 62


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

locorider said:


> Whats the tag on unobtainium?


He said $400 with the clips..


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Deucee D said:


> Yes sir.. I roll with D1's.. I have the mint green 62


WHAT UP DOG IT'S ME JAIME WITH THE GREEN 65RAG TOP .I GOT THE 74 IMPALA AS WELL


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> WHAT UP DOG IT'S ME JAIME WITH THE GREEN 65RAG TOP .I GOT THE 74 IMPALA AS WELL


Oh shit whats up foo.. I've been gone for a minute and just got back a few weeks ago and back on this LIL shit.. I barely cruised my deuce for the first time Saturday.. I just got my '74 last week.. I'm trying to put together $400 for them window trims..


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

The question to ask about the trim is did they come off a car with a vinyl or a car with paint on the roof Reason being that the vinyl top moldings were shorter because of the material about a 1/2'' shorter they did not seat against the window opening because of the vinyl they were two different parts vinyl and painted tops


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

johndmonster said:


> The question to ask about the trim is did they come off a car with a vinyl or a car with paint on the roof Reason being that the vinyl top moldings were shorter because of the material about a 1/2'' shorter they did not seat against the window opening because of the vinyl they were two different parts vinyl and painted tops


 Nice.. good to know.. Thanks for the info..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

johndmonster said:


> The question to ask about the trim is did they come off a car with a vinyl or a car with paint on the roof Reason being that the vinyl top moldings were shorter because of the material about a 1/2'' shorter they did not seat against the window opening because of the vinyl they were two different parts vinyl and painted tops


1/2" SHORTER? THAT`S ALOT , THE VINYL ROOF ISN`T PADDED TO TAKE UP 1/2 IN. OFF THE TRIM,,,,,,,,,,,IF THERE ARE 2 SIZES THIS IS A FIRST TIME FOR ME TO HEAR ABOUT IT,,,,I HAVE OWNED ABOUT 10 GLASS HOUSES OVER THE YEARS, NEVER HEARD ANYBODY ASKING FOR ONE SIZE OR ANOTHER. BUT THE PLASTIC WILL CHANGE OVER TIME, MAYBE THEY START OUT THE SAME SIZE AND SHRINK DIFFERENTLY OVER PAINT, AND VINYL?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> the rubbers i have run all along the door jamb to the T tops, the roof rail is a common part they make, and fits the tops, if you need to trim it, i don`t know, i will be needing a set when i install my set.
> but have no interest in selling the rubbers separte i have a nice set of the 1st design H/H T tops
> that 700 included the t tops too


i qouted the wrong post i wanted to qoute the post that showed the price on the weatherstripping its 700 for a complete set of weatherstrips.
if u can can u post pics of the weather strip?? how r they r they all one peice from one door jamb all the way up to where the tops sit to the other jam ? i have ttops but im thinking of just buying hard top roof rail weather trip ang cut it so it looks cleaner my right now look like shit


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Deucee D said:


> Oh shit whats up foo.. I've been gone for a minute and just got back a few weeks ago and back on this LIL shit.. I barely cruised my deuce for the first time Saturday.. I just got my '74 last week.. I'm trying to put together $400 for them window trims..


THAT COOL HOMIE I JUST BEEN PUTTING IN WORK ON MY 74 .WAITING FOR SOME MORE PARTS FROM THE CHROME SHOP.BUT SAME OH SHIT WORK AND COME HOME AND CHILL WITH THE FAMILY .BUT I'LL PRO SEE U NEXT CRUISE .


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Deucee D said:


> Both my rides..


Best of both worlds


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

johndmonster said:


> The question to ask about the trim is did they come off a car with a vinyl or a car with paint on the roof Reason being that the vinyl top moldings were shorter because of the material about a 1/2'' shorter they did not seat against the window opening because of the vinyl they were two different parts vinyl and painted tops


Painted top :thumbsup: I did not know they had different sizes. I know these have tha Lil drainage hole at tha back corner like tha quarter panel windows do tho :biggrin:








Non-vinyl top








Vinyl top


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MEASURE THEM BOTH,,,,,,,,,,
FUNNY THAT THE "PAINTED" TOP GT THE DRAIN HOLE. WHEN THE VINYL TOPS ARE THE ONES THAT COULD HAVE USED AN EXTRA HOLE TO HELP WITH THE RUSTING


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Im not tryn to start no problems the reason i know is that when i was building Kashmir my 76 i thought i scored on some nos in the box moldings when i went to put them on they were short .thats when i did a part # search and found out it was a 300 dollar lesson sorry brothers better to know than not


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

johndmonster said:


> Im not tryn to start no problems the reason i know is that when i was building Kashmir my 76 i thought i scored on some nos in the box moldings when i went to put them on they were short .thats when i did a part # search and found out it was a 300 dollar lesson sorry brothers better to know than not


NO, PROBLEMS HERE, JUST WOULD LIKE TO KNOW MYSELF, I SAW A SET YEARS AGO ON EBAY, JUST SOMETHING MORE TO LEARN ON THESE CARS, I HAVE A 76 GM ORDER BOOK , AND THESE DON`T COME UP AS AN OPTION, ALL WERE STANDARD ORDER ON THE CARS. BUT THAT ONE GUY THAT WAS MAKING THEM OUT OF THAT DOOR EDGE TRIM, DIDN`T MENTION SIZES, HE MIGHT HAVE JUST MADE THEM LONGER, AND YOU CUT THEM TO FIT.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> MEASURE THEM BOTH,,,,,,,,,,
> FUNNY THAT THE "PAINTED" TOP GT THE DRAIN HOLE. WHEN THE VINYL TOPS ARE THE ONES THAT COULD HAVE USED AN EXTRA HOLE TO HELP WITH THE RUSTING


Yea that IS kinda backwards :uh: they have a drainage hole in tha corner of tha window but it's covered by a damn vinyl top so it's useless lol. I learned something new today too :biggrin: it's hard enough finding tha quarter window trim and now u gotta check if it has tha drainage hole or not :facepalm: :rofl:


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

There is a company back east that sells the chrome trim the same size as the original molding and it look real good and the clips fit just right the problem is the back 140'degree bend thats a mother to try and duplicate but it looks good when it s on the car


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> When's tha show


Sept 2nd.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> View attachment 526079
> 
> 
> View attachment 526085
> ...


SUMBISH! :nicoderm:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Johnny562 said:


> View attachment 526079
> 
> 
> View attachment 526085
> ...


Lookin good


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice ol' skool scrolling bro...Lamberson?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Painted top :thumbsup: I did not know they had different sizes. I know these have tha Lil drainage hole at tha back corner like tha quarter panel windows do tho :biggrin:
> 
> Non-vinyl top
> 
> ...


THAT PADDED TOP LOOKS TO HAVE A TIGHTER RADIUS, THAN THE PAINT TOPS TRIM, NEVER HAVE EXAMINED THEM SO UP CLOSE BEFORE. I JUST BOUGHT THE CARS, THOUGHT ALL WERE THE SAME


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Nice ol' skool scrolling bro...Lamberson?


Yes, sir!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## The Cholo (Apr 10, 2012)

*MY 75 GLASSHOUSE 'HOWIE LONG' LOL!*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Lookin good


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

lupe said:


>


Yes yes yes :thumbsup: looking dope


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

No worries dezz you still have plenty of glasshouse to go around 


heartofthacity said:


>


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> No worries dezz you still have plenty of glasshouse to go around


he just found out that he lives in washifas. :rimshot:


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


>


Forget about the parts.. I'll take da shoes :roflmao:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

blast from the past my old 75 



brn2ridelo said:


> 1975



ill be doing my current 76 the same body color


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Deucee D said:


> Forget about the parts.. I'll take da shoes :roflmao:





brn2ridelo said:


> No worries dezz you still have plenty of glasshouse to go around


:biggrin: you guys are crazy 



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> he just found out that he lives in washifas. :rimshot:


:rofl: what does that mean anyways? I always hear it but never knew :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> COME ON DOWN, ONE MORE CAR SITTING IN TRAFFIC WON`T HURT


even with air on it's to hot in the Valley!.. and i need new air duct's... SOS SOS. I BROKE THIS KNOCK OFF MONDAY AFTER SWAPPING OUT THE TIRES! CAN ANYBODY HELP ME OUT WITH A 2 WAY? i CANT AFFORD ANOTHER SET OF BOWTIES, i WILL SETTLE FOR A 2 PRONG AS LONG AS ITS THE CHIPPLESS KIND LIKE MY BOWTIES.. ! THANKS


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :biggrin: you guys are crazy
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: what does that mean anyways? I always hear it but never knew :dunno:


ONLY THE HARDEST RAPPER EVAR! HE REPS CALIFAS TO WASHIFAS.








Hydrohype said:


> even with air on it's to hot in the Valley!.. and i need new air duct's... SOS SOS. I BROKE THIS KNOCK OFF MONDAY AFTER SWAPPING OUT THE TIRES! CAN ANYBODY HELP ME OUT WITH A 2 WAY? i CANT AFFORD ANOTHER SET OF BOWTIES, i WILL SETTLE FOR A 2 PRONG AS LONG AS ITS THE CHIPPLESS KIND LIKE MY BOWTIES.. ! THANKS
> View attachment 526722
> View attachment 526723


I MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET U A BOWTIE KNOCK OFF. :dunno:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Danm i need a GllassHouse:banghead:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Danm i need a GllassHouse:banghead:


Raghouse>Glasshouse>Waghouse :biggrin: u still got tha Raghouse right?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

lupe said:


>


uffin:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


>


Hey dog the pictures looks good but u fuck it up lololol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> Hey dog the pictures looks good but u fuck it up lololol


I'll see YOU at tha picnic :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> I'll see YOU at tha picnic :buttkick: :biggrin:


:run::roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

socapots said:


> Yeah man. Mine got that sticker too.
> Thought everything was unleaded at that time. But maybe we still had the option up here.


I think he is talking about the french under the english.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


>


 Dont they have rattle snakes up there? you should be careful when you play with your little toys outside! as a matter of fact? Grow up and quit messing with them little cars...



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ONLY THE HARDEST RAPPER EVAR! HE REPS CALIFAS TO WASHIFAS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh yea, that would be great. let me know if you can? I got you on shipping or what ever! P.M. me if you need any of my info!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Johnny562 said:


> View attachment 526079
> 
> 
> View attachment 526085
> ...


thats some nice work man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

BIG RED said:


> I think he is talking about the french under the english.


you know....

That would make alot more sense. haha..


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

sup everyone I seem to just pop in every now and then these days but I wanted to share......

I took my 76 to David's Impalas, with a goal of being in vegas in oct. here is when I dropped off the car










I got this pic yesterday...










So we'll see what happens....vegas or bust!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> sup everyone I seem to just pop in every now and then these days but I wanted to share......
> 
> I took my 76 to David's Impalas, with a goal of being in vegas in oct. here is when I dropped off the car
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: no bondo, some fools dont know about them og bodys


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Raghouse>Glasshouse>Waghouse :biggrin: u still got tha Raghouse right?


Yes i do, its still not done so i'm looking for hardtop. who wants to sell there's (hydro's & rims)


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> you know....
> 
> That would make alot more sense. haha..


:biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

ICED BOXX said:


> :thumbsup: no bondo, some fools dont know about them og bodys


X206 :thumbsup: improving on a masterpiece hno: :drama:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Thinking about selling my 74 Glasshouse if anyone is is in the market for one , its on 26s but its not lifted and Ill sell without the rims. 73,000 miles , 4200 obo or will trade for a 71-73 Impala or Caprice I have plenty of pics


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=527180&stc=1&d=1345155629


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)

Dont Know Why But It's The Only Picture I Have Of This Car


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> sup everyone I seem to just pop in every now and then these days but I wanted to share......
> 
> I took my 76 to David's Impalas, with a goal of being in vegas in oct. here is when I dropped off the car
> 
> ...


just have him put fresh D.A. sander marks on it, and clear coat it. like a delorean


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

El Eazy-e said:


> Dont Know Why But It's The Only Picture I Have Of This Car


little known fact.......this car is the first car ever posted in this topic. Todd's glasshouse Glendale Majestics, it was his first low low he's had it many years.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> just have him put fresh D.A. sander marks on it, and clear coat it. like a delorean


actually going back with the same color just more clear....with some other tricks too

ls1
42in gold glass moon
more patterns
more chrome....lol


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

El Eazy-e said:


> Dont Know Why But It's The Only Picture I Have Of This Car


who ever welded the frame on this car did some hella nice welds:yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> just have him put fresh D.A. sander marks on it, and clear coat it. like a delorean


Hell yea


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> actually going back with the same color just more clear....with some other tricks too
> 
> ls1
> 42in gold glass moon
> ...


Whoa :wow: you ain't playing :run:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> actually going back with the same color just more clear....with some other tricks too
> 
> ls1
> 42in gold glass moon
> ...


a fresh re-paint will make it look nice, these 36 year old paint jobs just have no clear on that og finish, i noticed it on my red 76 , it would need to be hit with a light polish to freshen it up, that teaxs heat has to really be harsh on an original car.
this new 76 landau i have, it`s og paint, but a solid color, no paint checking, no damage, but the heat does put a haze on the finish.
good call on the 42 in roof, it will look great, and not flatten out the roof lines, like a 44 in. would have.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Hell yea


but gotta cut them "gullwing"doors


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Whoa :wow: you ain't playing :run:


NOPE...NOT AT ALL



MR.59 said:


> a fresh re-paint will make it look nice, these 36 year old paint jobs just have no clear on that og finish, i noticed it on my red 76 , it would need to be hit with a light polish to freshen it up, that teaxs heat has to really be harsh on an original car.
> this new 76 landau i have, it`s og paint, but a solid color, no paint checking, no damage, but the heat does put a haze on the finish.
> good call on the 42 in roof, it will look great, and not flatten out the roof lines, like a 44 in. would have.


I am fine with a 42 over the 44 I think it's a better fit I am glad to be getting rid of the shoulder belts......might need ******** rests



























I cut this thing off myself man it was hot that day not for nothing them roofs were heavier than I thought


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> NOPE...NOT AT ALL
> 
> 
> I am fine with a 42 over the 44 I think it's a better fit I am glad to be getting rid of the shoulder belts......might need ******** rests
> ...


keep up the good work bro. See you in Vegas homie


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

Anybody ever do a rearend swap with a 85 box caprice, or 80's Monte Carlo, would there be issues? Been fucking around trying to guess what will work and what won't, still am not sure and don't want to throw away $400 for a rear diff that won't work. Salvage guys don't give a fuck and won't take shit back if it doesn't fit. Should make a complete list on here of successful rear end swaps so people know what options will work.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

hey dirty, just re-cover your old ones? just 2 screw holes, plus that center plastic pin-clip, that`s all the damage on that head rest loop. 
hey your old belts still have that shoulder belt plastic tag? if it`s nice , i`ll buy it, should be clear plastic


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> Dont they have rattle snakes up there? you should be careful when you play with your little toys outside! as a matter of fact? Grow up and quit messing with them little cars...
> 
> oh yea, that would be great. let me know if you can? I got you on shipping or what ever! P.M. me if you need any of my info!


 what side do u need?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

NINJA said:


> keep up the good work bro. See you in Vegas homie


that's what's up



impalacusTOM said:


> Anybody ever do a rearend swap with a 85 box caprice, or 80's Monte Carlo, would there be issues? Been fucking around trying to guess what will work and what won't, still am not sure and don't want to throw away $400 for a rear diff that won't work. Salvage guys don't give a fuck and won't take shit back if it doesn't fit. Should make a complete list on here of successful rear end swaps so people know what options will work.


95 caprice w/ disc swapped 5 years ago no issues



MR.59 said:


> hey dirty, just re-cover your old ones? just 2 screw holes, plus that center plastic pin-clip, that`s all the damage on that head rest loop.
> hey your old belts still have that shoulder belt plastic tag? if it`s nice , i`ll buy it, should be clear plastic


recovering my be the only option. Yeah...I was thinking about keeping them but if I get rid of them you'll get first shot at them


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> that's what's up
> 
> 
> 95 caprice w/ disc swapped 5 years ago no issues
> ...


thanks! recovering them can be easier, a old rag house set might be cooked from the sun. finding a match in that og color can be real easy, just hunt down old top shop.
i`m thinking of changing out the top on my car, and the mexiCAN top shop, the guy took me to the exact color, and grain match i was looking for.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> what side do u need?


 The Driver side.. it's funny because its the exact one in the picture! 

Sanchez42, I agree with you on the roof size.. when my shit's get restored? I like the 42inch over the 44 myself!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> The Driver side.. it's funny because its the exact one in the picture!
> 
> Sanchez42, I agree with you on the roof size.. when my shit's get restored? I like the 42inch over the 44 myself!


I think my homie might hv it. I don't know what condition its in or how much he wants for it but I will find out tmrw.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> The Driver side.. it's funny because its the exact one in the picture!
> 
> Sanchez42, I agree with you on the roof size.. when my shit's get restored? I like the 42inch over the 44 myself!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I think my homie might hv it. I don't know what condition its in or how much he wants for it but I will find out tmrw.


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I parked next to whatever this is lol. I think it's a fake tho cuz it had a tape deck in tha dash and I can't see anyone putting a tape deck in a car like this :rofl:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I parked next to whatever this is lol. I think it's a fake tho cuz it had a tape deck in tha dash and I can't see anyone putting a tape deck in a car like this :rofl:


VW based ki car, fiberglass MG , think these were called "gazeles" the shure shot reason ot`s a kit car is the wheels, becasuse you have little options to "dress up" a vw rim


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> VW based ki car, fiberglass MG , think these were called "gazeles" the shure shot reason ot`s a kit car is the wheels, becasuse you have little options to "dress up" a vw rim


:thumbsup: He's out there faking tha funk :facepalm:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> sup everyone I seem to just pop in every now and then these days but I wanted to share......
> 
> I took my 76 to David's Impalas, with a goal of being in vegas in oct. here is when I dropped off the car
> 
> ...



:wow:

damn man.... Looks badass in bare metal though. lol.. 
good to see you check in.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> actually going back with the same color just more clear....with some other tricks too
> 
> ls1
> 42in gold glass moon
> ...


42 will be nice in there.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup: He's out there faking tha funk :facepalm:


hahaha..:roflmao:

i thought it was an MG A


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

View attachment 528014


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 528014


:fool2:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 528014












I'm lovin it


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

that looks badass.


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

GOT A TON OF 76 PARTS FOR SALE, LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED (661)667-6121 THANKS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

silly said:


> GOT A TON OF 76 PARTS FOR SALE, LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED (661)667-6121 THANKS


PM ME A PRICE FOR THAT BLACK CANISTER WITH THE HOSES ON THAT LEFT FENDER?


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

hella nice:thumbsup:


heartofthacity said:


> I'm lovin it


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

No turning back now!!!! Lookin good Dirty, keep it up homie!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> PM ME A PRICE FOR THAT BLACK CANISTER WITH THE HOSES ON THAT LEFT FENDER?


cruze control??


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> SHIT JUST GOT REAL!


uffin:
nice shit man..
But i fear for your nardi!!


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> PM ME A PRICE FOR THAT BLACK CANISTER WITH THE HOSES ON THAT LEFT FENDER?


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] me if you need a complete tilt column, I have 3 extras. :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

I need some upper a-arms. Stock or extended that will fit a 75.


----------



## SJ LU 408 (Nov 21, 2011)

My 75 Drop at Evergreen Show. SJ Nor Cal


----------



## SJ LU 408 (Nov 21, 2011)

My 75 drop at Evergreen show 2012


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

man thats nice


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> SHIT JUST GOT REAL!


42 `S GONNA LOOK GOOD


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I need some tail lights just the metal frames. but I do need them kinda fast anyone got some that are clean dent free?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> I need some tail lights just the metal frames. but I do need them kinda fast anyone got some that are clean dent free?


:wave: waddup dirty, I might know someone who knows someone up in Seattle that might have a clean set :biggrin: only blemishes are on tha passenger side, if these will work and u got tha number still then hit me up, if not then pm me :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ LU 408 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> SHIT JUST GOT REAL!



can u post pics of how the vinyl top molding was mounted if u can? want to put them on mine


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I think this guy wants to be a Raghouse owner. He pulled up when I was inside and was sitting there staring at it for a good 10 minutes before I walked back outside. He was shocked when I opened tha door :roflmao: like a brotha can't own a Raghouse on Cragars lol!! Then we chopped it up about how they don't make em like this no more, how you don't see them around, etc and then I drove off with two fingers in tha air and a mouth full of fries :biggrin:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> I think this guy wants to be a Raghouse owner. He pulled up when I was inside and was sitting there staring at it for a good 10 minutes before I walked back outside. He was shocked when I opened tha door :roflmao: like a brotha can't own a Raghouse on Cragars lol!! Then we chopped it up about how they don't make em like this no more, how you don't see them around, etc and then I drove off with two fingers in tha air and a mouth full of fries :biggrin:


He probably told you to put some lowrider rims on it and take him for a curse lolol


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> I need some upper a-arms. Stock or extended that will fit a 75.


:werd:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup: He's out there faking tha funk :facepalm:


:roflmao::roflmao:.....................:facepalm::buttkick:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> He probably told you to put some lowrider rims on it and take him for a curse lolol


He was diggin tha Cragars :biggrin: if he was a fine señorita then I would've definately gave a ride :roflmao:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Impala Trunk 74 75 76 for sale


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> I think this guy wants to be a Raghouse owner. He pulled up when I was inside and was sitting there staring at it for a good 10 minutes before I walked back outside. He was shocked when I opened tha door :roflmao: like a brotha can't own a Raghouse on Cragars lol!! Then we chopped it up about how they don't make em like this no more, how you don't see them around, etc and then I drove off with two fingers in tha air and a mouth full of fries :biggrin:


Lol
Man I'm still surprised!
Haha. Just playin man. 
He probably expected someone older.
Lol


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

For sale in for sale section if any one intrested.... split power bench,tilt,factory am/fm,power window,power locks, remote mirror,all reflectors in tailights...good running registered driver project


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> He was diggin tha Cragars :biggrin: if he was a fine señorita then I would've definately gave a ride :roflmao:


U got that right. When I'm in my rag my wife wants to always be with me she know thats a pimp ride lolololol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> Lol
> Man I'm still surprised!
> Haha. Just playin man.
> He probably expected someone older.
> Lol


Lol yea I think that it was my 'abundance of pigment and lack of age' :roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> U got that right. When I'm in my rag my wife wants to always be with me she know thats a pimp ride lolololol


:biggrin: she hears them keys jingaling and grabs her purse huh :roflmao:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Lol yea I think that it was my 'abundance of pigment and lack of age' :roflmao:


Haha. Abundance of pigment!
:roflmao:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> SHIT JUST GOT REAL!


Can u post pics of how your vinyl top molding weres put on?? 
I want to put them on mine


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Can u post pics of how your vinyl top molding weres put on??
> I want to put them on mine


I'm pretty sure Dirtys house was a baldy from the get go.


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> My homie just inst alled my 91 caprice rearend can run 14x7 now but don't know if I want to put my China knock offs on anyone wanna trade 13 for some 14 with new unmounted tires hit me up in pm
> Me


How do you reinforce your rear axle with that bar in the way? What is that bar called anyway?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Sway bar


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> can u post pics of how the vinyl top molding was mounted if u can? want to put them on mine


let me do some digging not sure if I have the pics



heartofthacity said:


> :wave: waddup dirty, I might know someone who knows someone up in Seattle that might have a clean set :biggrin: only blemishes are on tha passenger side, if these will work and u got tha number still then hit me up, if not then pm me :thumbsup:


sold sold sold



BIG RED said:


> I'm pretty sure Dirtys house was a baldy from the get go.


that is correct sir. I got the trims from the homie PSTA so when I had patterns done the trim would be the divider.



impalacusTOM said:


> How do you reinforce your rear axle with that bar in the way? What is that bar called anyway?


lose the bar if you are gonna reinforce. some people try to keep it and scoot it back but it won't really be effective then.

so just lose that whatchamucallit bar and keep it mooovin!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

What is that bar called anyway?[/QUOTE said:


> RE-BAR


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

KLONDIKE BAR


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Sway bar


*anti-*sway bar :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> I think this guy wants to be a Raghouse owner. He pulled up when I was inside and was sitting there staring at it for a good 10 minutes before I walked back outside. He was shocked when I opened tha door :roflmao: like a brotha can't own a Raghouse on Cragars lol!! Then we chopped it up about how they don't make em like this no more, how you don't see them around, etc and then I drove off with two fingers in tha air and a mouth full of fries :biggrin:


SHHEEIIT!! Look at the funkin brake dust on that compact! :barf:

ps. DR. Robert Kelso drives a raghouse, baby blue with white guts if I remember correctly....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> *anti-*sway bar :biggrin:


IT`S NOT ANTI- ANYTHING
THE CARS SITTING.

*STRIPPER BAR!*


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

Lets just call it Roseanne Bar.


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

So, should I be getting the front arms, spindles, rotors from a 95 caprice as well? I have seen people talk about the caprice swap so that they can run 13's. But I have only seen people mention out of a 80's caprice, would this 95 be the same as well?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

impalacusTOM said:


> So, should I be getting the front arms, spindles, rotors from a 95 caprice as well? I have seen people talk about the caprice swap so that they can run 13's. But I have only seen people mention out of a 80's caprice, would this 95 be the same as well?


If you dig up 509rider's topic on his glasshouse it may give you more answers. I think he may have used newer then 80's caprice parts but not to sure.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> that is correct sir. I got the trims from the homie PSTA so when I had patterns done the trim would be the divider.


Now the question he asked comes togther :banghead:

Looks like David may have deep sixed any mounting for the roof trim. Can we expect to see full patterns on your house for Vegas or soon after :x:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> KLONDIKE BAR


lol damm!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> Now the question he asked comes togther :banghead:
> 
> Looks like David may have deep sixed any mounting for the roof trim. Can we expect to see full patterns on your house for Vegas or soon after :x:


yes fresh patterns for las vegas

old patterns with the trim


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> If you dig up 509rider's topic on his glasshouse it may give you more answers. I think he may have used newer then 80's caprice parts but not to sure.


86 FRONT
88 CADDY REAR END


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> yes fresh patterns for las vegas
> 
> old patterns with the trim


 JUST PLAIN BEAUTIFUL


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> yes fresh patterns for las vegas
> 
> old patterns with the trim


Whole car flake and patterns or keeping it to the roof for flake and candy? Or wait and see?

Oh and please ditch the door edge guard. I hate how it breaks up the lines and the flow of the side of the car.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> yes fresh patterns for las vegas
> 
> old patterns with the trim


Ay dirty, did you need tha lower fender "Impala" emblems?


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

couple holes under the old roof. 
glad it wasn't near as bad as it could have been.
more pics in the sig..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Ay dirty, did you need tha lower fender "Impala" emblems?


which emblems are these? cant say i have ever seen a car with them.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> which emblems are these? cant say i have ever seen a car with them.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Ahhh....
IC. That top trim looks different too. There is a painted space between the window trim and the vynil trim.
That the way its supposed to be?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> yes fresh patterns for las vegas
> 
> old patterns with the trim



Can't beleve you just got that top done and allwready took it back down.... You a bawse for that!!! :h5:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> Ahhh....
> IC. That top trim looks different too. There is a painted space between the window trim and the vynil trim.
> That the way its supposed to be?


Yup, it's a Landau


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Ahhh....
> IC. That top trim looks different too. There is a painted space between the window trim and the vynil trim.
> That the way its supposed to be?


FACTORY LANDAU IMPALA. ONE OF THE RAREST OF THE GLASS HOUSES, VERY LOW PRODUCTION. THIS IS 16K ORIGINAL MILES


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

socapots said:


> couple holes under the old roof.
> glad it wasn't near as bad as it could have been.
> more pics in the sig..


Not that bad homie, I have a 76 caprice project I got a few month ago that once I took the top off I thought it was going to be a parts car. But a few weeks ago the homie 815moto HOOKED me up with a couple of NOS quarter skins w/ the quarter window metal. Now im back in the game!! I have pics on my home PC it was REAL bad. Just got to get a couple of doors and im ready to start cutting. Kinda of exctied, it's been a while since ive had to do this much bodywork on a car.... Has anyone bought or use one of those sodium bicarbonate blasters? I wanna buy one, instead of using chemical or DA'ing the whole car.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> FACTORY LANDAU IMPALA. ONE OF THE RAREST OF THE GLASS HOUSES, VERY LOW PRODUCTION. THIS IS 16K ORIGINAL MILES


Yeah has to be, a Impala with the side trim, and pass side mirror. That car is just amazing anyway!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Yup, it's a Landau


:wave: Wut up brother!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dlinehustler said:


> Yeah has to be, a Impala with the side trim, and pass side mirror. That car is just amazing anyway!


THIS WAS ABOUT 150.00 LESS THAN A CAPRICE!
THAT`S WHY THEY MADE SO LITTLE OF THEM, MAN THAT CAR STILL SMELLED NEW!
IT WAS REGISTERED ON THE ROAD ONLY 3 YEARS, AND WAS IN A COLLECTORS HANDS FROM THEN TILL NOW


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> THIS WAS ABOUT 150.00 LESS THAN A CAPRICE!
> THAT`S WHY THEY MADE SO LITTLE OF THEM, MAN THAT CAR STILL SMELLED NEW!
> IT WAS REGISTERED ON THE ROAD ONLY 3 YEARS, AND WAS IN A COLLECTORS HANDS FROM THEN TILL NOW


So, it was a Caprice with Impala headlight bezels and tailights right? Do you still have the car or did you end up selling it?? Like I said the car is simply amazing!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dlinehustler said:


> So, it was a Caprice with Impala headlight bezels and tailights right? Do you still have the car or did you end up selling it?? Like I said the car is simply amazing!!


THAT`S THE BEST WAY TO DISCRIBE IT.
I OWNED THAT CAR FOR 4 YEARS, CHASED IT FOR 10 YEARS,,DROVE IT 1 YEAR TO SHOWS, I DROVE IT 1000 MILES. IT SAT UNDER 3 HEAVY CAR COVERS FOR 3 YEARS UNTOUCHED. LIVING CLOSE TO THE BEACH, THAT SALT AIR GETS INTO EVERYTHING, AND RUINS THAT PLASTIC CHROME.....OUT OF LOVE FOR THAT CAR, I SOLD IT TO A GUY THAT HAS A CHEVY COLLECTION, ALL INDOORS. I FELT SICK WATCHING IT GET LOADED UP,,,,,,,,BUT YOU CAN`T LIVE WITHOUT ONE, SO I RPLACED IT WITH ANOTHER OG PAINT 76 LANDAU FULLY LOADED. ON THESE CARS, I HAVE OWNED A FEW, SO WHEN I BUY ONE, IT HAS TO BE ORIGINAL, PAINT, AND INTERIOR
BUT THESE ARE LIKE A DRUG, AS SOON AS YOU SELL YOUR OLD ONE, WITHIN A WEEK, YOU NEED A NEW FIX!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

That would suck letting It go..

Edit: my confusion lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dlinehustler said:


> :wave: Wut up brother!


:wave: chillin  tryna make sure things are still in place to make it down to tha ghouse picnic in October :x:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> THAT`S THE BEST WAY TO DISCRIBE IT.
> I OWNED THAT CAR FOR 4 YEARS, CHASED IT FOR 10 YEARS,,DROVE IT 1 YEAR TO SHOWS, I DROVE IT 1000 MILES. IT SAT UNDER 3 HEAVY CAR COVERS FOR 3 YEARS UNTOUCHED. LIVING CLOSE TO THE BEACH, THAT SALT AIR GETS INTO EVERYTHING, AND RUINS THAT PLASTIC CHROME.....OUT OF LOVE FOR THAT CAR, I SOLD IT TO A GUY THAT HAS A CHEVY COLLECTION, ALL INDOORS. I FELT SICK WATCHING IT GET LOADED UP,,,,,,,,BUT YOU CAN`T LIVE WITHOUT ONE, SO I RPLACED IT WITH ANOTHER OG PAINT 76 LANDAU FULLY LOADED. ON THESE CARS, I HAVE OWNED A FEW, SO WHEN I BUY ONE, IT HAS TO BE ORIGINAL, PAINT, AND INTERIOR
> BUT THESE ARE LIKE A DRUG, AS SOON AS YOU SELL YOUR OLD ONE, WITHIN A WEEK, YOU NEED A NEW FIX!


Definately addictive :biggrin: when u got it as bad as me you buy tha same year and model and rationalize by saying they're optioned differently :roflmao: and then u go buy a Raghouse and a Waghouse in tha same week for tha hell of it :facepalm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fuuuuuck that interior is crisp :wow: and I've never seen og impala side trim like on that red one. And u still got that cream colored 76 Caprice right? Who's Raghouse is that?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> * I FELT SICK WATCHING IT GET LOADED UP* .... I bet! As long as the guy who got it knows what he got
> 
> _* SO WHEN I BUY ONE, IT HAS TO BE ORIGINAL, PAINT, AND INTERIOR*_ ..... Im in the midwest, and most of the glasshouses around here have rust and scale. But I inspire to find a OG untouched rust free glasshouse one day...
> 
> _*BUT THESE ARE LIKE A DRUG, AS SOON AS YOU SELL YOUR OLD ONE, WITHIN A WEEK, YOU NEED A NEW FIX*_! ........ I hear ya, I have the orange Impala in my avi and like I said a project Caprice. I have to get a 75 Caprice drop and im done! That's the one I want all OG paint, interior.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: chillin  tryna make sure things are still in place to make it down to tha ghouse picnic in October :x:


I'll make it out their one day....................... One day....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:fool2:

WOW!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Fuuuuuck that interior is crisp :wow: and I've never seen og impala side trim like on that red one. And u still got that cream colored 76 Caprice right? Who's Raghouse is that?


CREAM ONE IS HERE, ALOST DONE, (HYDROS ANYWAYS) GOING TO GET A NEW TOP, BUT NOT SURE IF IT`S A REDO, OR FLAKE IT
BLUE RAG WAS HERE, IT WAS EBAYED, I HAD NO ROOM OVER HERE


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> SHIT JUST GOT REAL!


do the studs have to be welded or r they screwed in

? For the vinyl top molding?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Man that interior is perfect!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> Shortened 2inches from a 91 bubble caprice for $150 bucks from a local race car driver that hit the wall one to many times


So u installed rearend then towed it to get driveshaft cut?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> Ttt


:wave: waddup homie. U coming to tha ghouse picnic still, right?? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: waddup homie. U coming to tha ghouse picnic still, right?? :biggrin:


WHEN IS IT?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: waddup homie. U coming to tha ghouse picnic still, right?? :biggrin:


Next year homie so I could take the ghouse when its done


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

No just the driveshaft my homIe took It to LA just had It cut 2In and balanced


74chevy glasshouse said:


> So u installed re
> arend then towed it to get driveshaft cut?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

SOLD SOLD SOLD off to a new home


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> Next year homie so I could take the ghouse when its done


Tow what u got :thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Tow what u got :thumbsup:


It's to much work I ain't even try to move that shit Intel its done it done u feel me


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I pulled my gas tank out today because it started leaking from a hole that tha previous owner covered with silicone or some shit. I just noticed tha half ass repair :uh: Anyways, it was cool to see virgin metal underneath it where there was no under coating. I didn't know tha factory coated tha underside after tha tank was installed already... I'm grabbing tha other tank tomorrow. If you guys do this I recommend u change tha two rubber return lines and tha fuel sending unit in tha tank if it's not reading correctly. Tha rubber lines are usually corroaded and brittle like mine were and can cause fuel delivery problems. Tha sock on tha fuel sending unit bobber usually deteriorates and helps to give a bad fuel reading.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Definately addictive :biggrin: when u got it as bad as me you buy tha same year and model and rationalize by saying they're optioned differently :roflmao: and then u go buy a Raghouse and a Waghouse in tha same week for tha hell of it :facepalm:


you suffer from the 31 flavors syndrom
you crave the same car, only in different flavors, that needs a 12 step, and electric shock to cure,,,,i happen to have an openng on wed. at 3 to start on your sessons. oh yeah, you need to start by brnging in all your titles to sign them over,,,,,it`s called step 1!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> SOLD SOLD SOLD off to a new home
> View attachment 531875


what happened???? didn`t you just do the rear axle? (notice how i didn`t say rear end?) no ****


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> what happened???? didn`t you just do the rear axle? (notice how i didn`t say rear end?) no ****


Yea it was a surprise to me to homie just showed up with cash so it's off to its new home in Barstow well atleast the bills are paid and hunt for my next project maybe I'll do up a smart car


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Yea it was a surprise to me to homie just showed up with cash so it's off to its new home in Barstow well atleast the bills are paid and hunt


I KNOW THAT FEELING, YOU DON`T HOLD THE MONEY IN YOUR HAND FOR VERY LONG


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> JUST PLAIN BEAUTIFUL


THX



BIG RED said:


> Whole car flake and patterns or keeping it to the roof for flake and candy? Or wait and see?
> 
> Oh and please ditch the door edge guard. I hate how it breaks up the lines and the flow of the side of the car.


NO DOOR EDGE GAURDS? 



heartofthacity said:


> Ay dirty, did you need tha lower fender "Impala" emblems?


NAW MAYBE "FUEL INJECTION" SCRIPTS 



dlinehustler said:


> Can't beleve you just got that top done and allwready took it back down.... You a bawse for that!!! :h5:


MAN IT WASNT EASY TO DO


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> THX
> 
> 
> NO DOOR EDGE GAURDS?


Just not a fan of them. When I got my boat tail it had them and a friend was like get them shits off asap. I got around to it a year after and was happy they went the flow just got better. 

For me they need to go I dislike the vertical line in the middle of the car.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Gonna have a few glasshouse parts for sale soon maybe even a set of t-tops possible trade for a 44 moon


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> you suffer from the 31 flavors syndrom
> you crave the same car, only in different flavors, that needs a 12 step, and electric shock to cure,,,,i happen to have an openng on wed. at 3 to start on your sessons. oh yeah, you need to start by brnging in all your titles to sign them over,,,,,it`s called step 1!


I think I'd trip on that first step :biggrin: and a 12 step program is for quitters and I'm no quitter :roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have an og passenger side front bumper filler for 74s and 75 Impalas. Has small slit at bottom. Has mounting bracket too.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Haha. Cool picds man. The middle one is kicks. lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:Way to go man!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

socapots said:


> Haha. Cool picds man. The middle one is kicks. lol





heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup:Way to go man!!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG EASY said:


> View attachment 532975


Man that is nice!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Man that is nice!!


X2 any more clearer pics of it


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

To the top.,


----------



## YACHT CLUB (Sep 15, 2011)

so clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

morning all..
cruzed the house this morning to work.. 
loved it.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


Beautiful bride... Not so much the groom. She's gonna take that ride in the divorce.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> Beautiful bride... Not so much the groom. She's gonna take that ride in the divorce.


thanks. .......... :finger:.........over my dead body! :guns:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> thanks. .......... :finger:.........over my dead body! :guns:


If she does take the car I'll sell you back that beach cruiser


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> If she does take the car I'll sell you back that beach cruiser


deal. :tears: but i aint driving to "BLYTHE F.E." to get it. :rofl:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> morning all..
> cruzed the house this morning to work..
> loved it.


i was think of changing my top to body color,this pics give me an idea on how it will look,,,,,,,,,,,,,, not sure if i like the idea now


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

socapots said:


> morning all..
> cruzed the house this morning to work..
> loved it.


this gives me an idea on what to do to my roof. :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Anybody got a pair of the quarter window clips


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Anybody got a pair of the quarter window clips


try this spot.
http://www.autofastco.net/windshield_moulding_clips.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> Beautiful bride... Not so much the groom. She's gonna take that ride in the divorce.


X206 she's super fine :biggrin: pretty gurls love Glass/Rag/and even Waghouses #Fact


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> this gives me an idea on what to do to my roof. :biggrin:


I like tha body color roof with tha trim :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw this today :wow: I busted a u-turn across three lanes and chased them down lol! Tha lady, who had to be well into her 80s, was being driven to her dr appointment by her son, who had to be well into his 60s. She said she was tha original owner and that tha car just sits in tha garage and that it was probably time to let it go. It had perfect red interior with only cracks in tha dash. Tha motor had been replaced with a warrant motor some years ago and I asked her if it'd ever been in an accident. She said no, and I asked her how did it end up with a 76 Caprice grille then and her son said "man you're good, she cracked tha original one pulling it into tha garage and we picked this one up because we were told it was tha same." I snapped a few pics and left them my number. It's super clean and looked to be rust free. Tha quarter window trim was Soo shiny that it looked fake and was missing tha clips so I'm not sure... :wave: Ay Mr. 59, is this tha original side trim?*


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

wow dude.. i am convinced.
these things just fall into your lap dont they..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> i was think of changing my top to body color,this pics give me an idea on how it will look,,,,,,,,,,,,,, not sure if i like the idea now


lol. i'm not a fan either haha.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> this gives me an idea on what to do to my roof. :biggrin:


damn man.. 
your car looks sweet the way it is. i'd not touch it... but to each his own.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

very nice
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Chevrolet-Ca...1101874?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item27ca7fdd32


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> I have an og passenger side front bumper filler for 74s and 75 Impalas. Has small slit at bottom. Has mounting bracket too.


$100 shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> wow dude.. i am convinced.
> these things just fall into your lap dont they..


I do have a magnet for them :biggrin: I'm thinking about selling my brown one to get it... I kinda like tha brown one tho lol


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> X206 she's super fine :biggrin: pretty gurls love Glass/Rag/and even Waghouses #Fact


:yes: AND SHES SUPER SMART TOO. 



heartofthacity said:


> I like tha body color roof with tha trim :thumbsup:


CAN U GET THE TRIM?



heartofthacity said:


> Saw this today :wow: I busted a u-turn across three lanes and chased them down lol! Tha lady, who had to be well into her 80s, was being driven to her dr appointment by her son, who had to be well into his 60s. She said she was tha original owner and that tha car just sits in tha garage and that it was probably time to let it go. It had perfect red interior with only cracks in tha dash. Tha motor had been replaced with a warrant motor some years ago and I asked her if it'd ever been in an accident. She said no, and I asked her how did it end up with a 76 Caprice grille then and her son said "man you're good, she cracked tha original one pulling it into tha garage and we picked this one up because we were told it was tha same." I snapped a few pics and left them my number. It's super clean and looked to be rust free. Tha quarter window trim was Soo shiny that it looked fake and was missing tha clips so I'm not sure... :wave: Ay Mr. 59, is this tha original side trim?*


U SHOULDVE STOLE THEM REAR CORNERS FOR ME. :cheesy:



socapots said:


> damn man..
> your car looks sweet the way it is. i'd not touch it... but to each his own.


IM NOT TOO HAPPY WITH THE WAY THE ROOF CAME OUT, SO I JUST WANNA FLAKE IT OUT. BUT I DIDNT WANT TO BLEND THE QTRS.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I CAN`T DECIDE ON A FLAKE TO MATCH THE ROOF, OR WHAT GOES WELL WITH IT, THAT`S WHY I THOUGHT ABOUT A TAN TOP, THE CAR IS STILL ORIGINAL PAINT, HAS SOME CHIPS, DOWN LOW, SO THINKING IF I FLAKE THE TOP, IT MIGHT JUST SHOW UP THE BOTTOM COLOR. AND TO REPLACE THE TOP , IS NOT MUCH MONEY.
I JUST DON`T SEE I GOLD THAT MATCHES THAT DAMN TAN PAINT.........TOO BRIGHT, TOO YELLOW
NEED TO FIND SOMETHING JUST RIGHT,


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> wow dude.. i am convinced.
> these things just fall into your lap dont they..


THEY LOOK LIKE THERE TRYING TO GET AWAY,,2ND PIC SHE`S ROLLING UP THE WINDOW, 3RD PICS HE HAS IT FLOORED!
J/K


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

THAT RED CARS SIDE TRIM IS A DEALER INSTALLED ITEM, GOOD LOOKING CAR THO


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> try this spot.
> http://www.autofastco.net/windshield_moulding_clips.html


I meant the little chrome peice that joins the two ends of the chrome trim around the side glasshouse quarter glass


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

socapots said:


> morning all..
> cruzed the house this morning to work..
> loved it.


The little clip that joins this together


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Yeah. That's a tough piece to get.
I think someone in here was sellin the whole piece with the clips. But I have not seen anything mentioned other then that.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :yes: AND SHES SUPER SMART TOO.
> 
> CAN U GET THE TRIM?
> 
> U SHOULDVE STOLE THEM REAR CORNERS FOR ME. :cheesy:


I don't have tha trim but I'll look out for it for you :thumbsup: and I should have a set of og rear corners here soon. I'll post them on here as soon as I get em.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> morning all..
> cruzed the house this morning to work..
> loved it.


Think I will go with a matching top,stopped by the top shop today, i. Think I ll
Can get him to come to my place to change it, it's way better that his crowded shop, got turned off when I saw. Work load, and my giant 76 just don't fit anywhere, so we will change it in a couple weeks, that's when he said he'll have the time, but I'll buy the material now. A fresh tan top will look great


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=534186&stc=1&d=1346473911
WUZ UP HOMIE PUT IN SOME WORK TODAY PUT ON CORE SUPPORT AND CARB AND HEADS


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

:drooling:









BIG EASY, your avatar kills me! :rofl:


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

i got a clean gas tank for 76 dirt cheap for sale

call me 626.216.1370


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

socapots said:


> morning all..
> cruzed the house this morning to work..
> loved it.


I was gonna go a full have vinyl on my first house two... I still miss that car..


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> I was gonna go a full have vinyl on my first house two... I still miss that car..


I GOTTA HAVE THAT 1/4 VINYL TOP
LANDAUS ARE THE ONLY G/HOUSES BUY


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Woooohoooo I got me a 140 mph, police car only, gauge cluster :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have some other rare goodies that I'll post tomorrow, too tired :420:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Woooohoooo I got me a 140 mph, police car only, gauge cluster :biggrin:


I'd like to see a glasshouse reach that high


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Complete front clip trim for 76 Caprice.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> I'd like to see a glasshouse reach that high


Apparently tha police Impalas and Caprices did :roflmao: it's gonna look beautiful in my Raghouse :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=534186&stc=1&d=1346473911
> WUZ UP HOMIE PUT IN SOME WORK TODAY PUT ON CORE SUPPORT AND CARB AND HEADS


That's looking sweet man. Gives insparation.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> Think I will go with a matching top,stopped by the top shop today, i. Think I ll
> Can get him to come to my place to change it, it's way better that his crowded shop, got turned off when I saw. Work load, and my giant 76 just don't fit anywhere, so we will change it in a couple weeks, that's when he said he'll have the time, but I'll buy the material now. A fresh tan top will look great


That's cool man. It will look good.
Wait. Which car again? Now I'm drawing a blank on the one you have now.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Apparently tha police Impalas and Caprices did :roflmao: it's gonna look beautiful in my Raghouse :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> That's cool man. It will look good.
> Wait. Which car again? Now I'm drawing a blank on the one you have now.


ME TOO, I FORGET SOMETIMES HOW MANY CARS I HAVE TOO
ON MY 76 DECIDED TO COLOR MATCH THE TOP TO THE BODY, SO NEW LANDAU TOP IS IN ORDER
SAW A WHITE ON WHITE 75 CAPRICE TODAYAT THE LA. SHOW, EVEN THOUGH IT WASN`T A LANDAU, IT STILL LOOKED GOOD


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Complete front clip trim for 76 Caprice.


How much?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HAVE A SUPER CLEAN NOS 74 HEADER EMBLEM IF ANYONES INTERESTED


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Woooohoooo I got me a 140 mph, police car only, gauge cluster :biggrin:


I'm really starting to hate U and all ur "come ups" don't make me call in a favor over at the local pricint. 

Unless u can "come up" on rear corner fillers for my 74.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I'm really starting to hate U and all ur "come ups" don't make me call in a favor over at the local pricint.
> 
> Unless u can "come up" on rear corner fillers for my 74.


Then u really don't wanna click on my parts page, but I'm sharing tha love tho :biggrin: I'm working on those fillers for u too :thumbsup: it's just a matter of taking tha stripped rusty bumper bolts off so I can get tha drivers side off gently :uh: Sidenote: it would be kinda ironic for you to have a 'cop car only' speedo in your car


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> HAVE A SUPER CLEAN NOS 74 HEADER EMBLEM IF ANYONES INTERESTED


Caprice? Pics? Price :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=534186&stc=1&d=1346473911
> WUZ UP HOMIE PUT IN SOME WORK TODAY PUT ON CORE SUPPORT AND CARB AND HEADS


Nice!!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: To my Glasshouse and Raghouse family. I will see some of you guy's at the Glasshouse and Raghouse picnic God willing. Peace and One Love from the Vic's.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

shops laggard said:


> Nice!!


Thanks bro


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Caprice? Pics? Price :biggrin:


 WILL GET EM LOADED SOON!!:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: To my Glasshouse and Raghouse family. I will see some of you guy's at the Glasshouse and Raghouse picnic God willing. Peace and One Love from the Vic's.


:wave: Anybody set a date for tha fest yet :dunno: 
Sidenote: I can't remember who all hit me up looking for front wheel well trim for a 75 Caprice & 76 Impala/Caprice :happysad:, but I have a really nice set on my parts page with screws included.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> WILL GET EM LOADED SOON!!:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


>


THANKS BROTHER!!, IF ANYONES INTERESTED PM ME


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Matching complete set of deluxe mirrors. Driver's side is remote.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I freakin love these cars man :cheesy: I hadn't driven my Raghouse for like two weeks and I just hopped in and ran to tha store :biggrin: felt soo damn good and everybody was looking and smiling like I was famous or some shit lol. Then I came home and pulled up behind my 76 Impala and was like "winning":roflmao:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Looking for a convertible rack.
Who has one for sale?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> :drooling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Does anybody know were I can get a brake booster for a 1976 caprice ? Please let me know 562-528-1285 thanks..


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Then u really don't wanna click on my parts page, but I'm sharing tha love tho :biggrin: I'm working on those fillers for u too :thumbsup: it's just a matter of taking tha stripped rusty bumper bolts off so I can get tha drivers side off gently :uh: Sidenote: it would be kinda ironic for you to have a 'cop car only' speedo in your car


PM A PRICE ON THAT! IT WILL GO PERFECT IN MY CAR WITH MY NEW CAR SHOW DISPLAY.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> PM A PRICE ON THAT! IT WILL GO PERFECT IN MY CAR WITH MY NEW CAR SHOW DISPLAY.


Aiight, lemme see if I can pry tha other one from tha old dudes hand :inout:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Someone please set a date for tha picnic so I can get things in order :run:


----------



## MemoAmador (Sep 1, 2012)

NOTHING FANCY .. 76 ON D'S


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

What can I glue my t top glass to its frame it came.apart??? any.suggestions?
The glass from the crome peice


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> I freakin love these cars man :cheesy: I hadn't driven my Raghouse for like two weeks and I just hopped in and ran to tha store :biggrin: felt soo damn good and everybody was looking and smiling like I was famous or some shit lol. Then I came home and pulled up behind my 76 Impala and was like "winning":roflmao:



lol.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Johnny562 said:


> View attachment 535652
> 
> 
> View attachment 535654


MAN I MISSED A LOOKING AT A FEW CARS AT THAT SHOW! THOUGHT I WALKED EVERY ROW TOO


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

[I







MG]http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p612/elgarfield619/013706bb.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Woooohoooo I got me a 140 mph, police car only, gauge cluster :biggrin:











:x:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I freakin love these cars man :cheesy: I hadn't driven my Raghouse for like two weeks and I just hopped in and ran to tha store :biggrin: felt soo damn good and everybody was looking and smiling like I was famous or some shit lol. Then I came home and pulled up behind my 76 Impala and was like "winning":roflmao:


now its official, I HATE YOU!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Anyone have any leads on rear power windows for my 74 rag ...?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> now its official, I HATE YOU!


:biggrin: I can't wait til tha picnic. You gonna be there?



manu samoa said:


> Anyone have any leads on rear power windows for my 74 rag ...?


Just tha windows or tracks, motors and all?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MintySeven said:


>


 post tha close up pics you sent me :naughty:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Johnny562 said:


> View attachment 535652
> 
> 
> View attachment 535654


Car Looked Bad ass Johnny. :wave:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :biggrin: I can't wait til tha picnic. You gonna be there?
> 
> 
> 
> Just tha windows or tracks, motors and all?


 is it a whole unit different to my manual one dezzzy?


----------



## Donk Rider (Aug 1, 2012)

hey whats up homie do you still have the corner molding parts for 74 impala right an left


----------



## Donk Rider (Aug 1, 2012)

do you still have these parts


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> View attachment 535652
> 
> 
> View attachment 535654


That's looking great homie :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Donk Rider said:


> hey whats up homie do you still have the corner molding parts for 74 impala right an left


Bumper fillers? Pm me



manu samoa said:


> is it a whole unit different to my manual one dezzzy?


Not sure but I have a complete power window set up with all motors and tracks out of a convertible I had been saving. I even have a window too.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :biggrin: I can't wait til tha picnic. You gonna be there


What pinic? And where? Is it a "glasshouse only" type of picnic? :dunno:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> What can I glue my t top glass to its frame it came.apart??? any.suggestions?
> The glass from the crome peice


super glue it


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> What pinic? And where? Is it a "glasshouse only" type of picnic? :dunno:


Yup, in L.A. At Elysian park. Tha annual glasshouse picnic :run: I guess it's tha week after tha super show in October


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Bumper fillers? Pm me
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure but I have a complete power window set up with all motors and tracks out of a convertible I had been saving. I even have a window too.


How much homie?
I'll trade my manual plus $$  let me know dezzz


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*What's Up Everyone, don't know if anybody posted these already, but here you go, saw them on another tread from last weekends L.A Show.





























































*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll hit u up tomorrow Manu :420:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Here are some other shots i have from earlier this year too.























*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for tha pics Smurf :thumbsup: how have u been?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Last Shots, Been putting some Miles on The Glass Lately, Riding on 13's, Laid out and No Shocks. 







































































*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Thanks for tha pics Smurf :thumbsup: how have u been?


*Been Good Homie, Thanks for asking. Hope everything is well with everyone from the Fest.*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Man I want this http://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/3216038644.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Man I want this http://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/3216038644.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


>


FOR SALE..................PM ME IF INTERESTED!:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Just_Looking said:


> Car Looked Bad ass Johnny. :wave:





heartofthacity said:


> That's looking great homie :thumbsup:


Thank you, gentlemen!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Man I want this http://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/3216038644.html


This Impala looks like it has Caprice side moldings


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Yup, in L.A. At Elysian park. Tha annual glasshouse picnic :run: I guess it's tha week after tha super show in October















AND IM DOWN..U ROLLIN?


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> This Impala looks like it has Caprice side moldings


option on the landau impala. this car was less than 150 bucks from being a caprice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> option on the landau impala. this car was less than 150 bucks from being a caprice


150.00 and they didnt step up????:loco:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SMURF said:


> View attachment 536094
> 
> 
> View attachment 536095
> ...


MAN, I MISSED THAT MAROON CAR, FRIEND OF MINE WANTED ME TO CHECK IT OUT, BUT GOT A GOOD LOOK AT THAT WHITE ONE! SHE WAS PURDY! WITH THAT MAROON INTERIOR, NOT A CRACK ON THE DASH


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> 150.00 and they didnt step up????:loco:


I HAVE THE 76 DEALER ORDER BOOK, AND YOU CAN SEE JUST HOW MUCH THEY COST, I THINK IT COULD HAVE COME DOWN TO THE "IMPALA" BRAND LOYALTY , BUT THAT`S WHY THEY CONSIDER THOSE TO BE ONE OF THE RAEST MODELS MADE IN THE 76 G/ HOUSE
YOU HAVE TO REMEMBER THEY MADE ALMOST 10K CAPRICE, WITH LANDAU TOPS, AND 10K CAPRICE CLASSICS THAT`S FULL TOP, AND PAINTEDTOP IN THAT MODEL , AND ANY ONE COULD HAVE HAD THE POWER OPTION, "COMFORT PACKAGE"


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> AND IM DOWN..U ROLLIN?


That's tha plan, just getting everything in line to make that 18 hour, 1100 mile trip :uh: I'm gonna bring tha waghouse so I can bring tha homies some of tha bigger stuff that costs an arm and a leg to ship :thumbsup:



MintySeven said:


>


:cheesy: There we go! They did their thang on that paint man. Looks beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> MAN, I MISSED THAT MAROON CAR, FRIEND OF MINE WANTED ME TO CHECK IT OUT, BUT GOT A GOOD LOOK AT THAT WHITE ONE! SHE WAS PURDY! WITH THAT MAROON INTERIOR, NOT A CRACK ON THE DASH


Was that maroon one Sauls?



MR.59 said:


> I HAVE THE 76 DEALER ORDER BOOK, AND YOU CAN SEE JUST HOW MUCH THEY COST, I THINK IT COULD HAVE COME DOWN TO THE "IMPALA" BRAND LOYALTY , BUT THAT`S WHY THEY CONSIDER THOSE TO BE ONE OF THE RAEST MODELS MADE IN THE 76 G/ HOUSE
> YOU HAVE TO REMEMBER THEY MADE ALMOST 10K CAPRICE, WITH LANDAU TOPS, AND 10K CAPRICE CLASSICS THAT`S FULL TOP, AND PAINTEDTOP IN THAT MODEL , AND ANY ONE COULD HAVE HAD THE POWER OPTION, "COMFORT PACKAGE"


I still want that book :run: come to tha picnic!!! :cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Was that maroon one Sauls?


Yeah. That's what I was thinking.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

The maroon glasshouse from Groupe belongs to Anthony my glasshouse is a lighter shade his is a deep color very beautiful car


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I still want that book :run: come to tha picnic!!! :cheesy:[/QUOTE]

YOU THINKING OF BRING MY DASH?
THIS WAS A DIFFERENT BOOK I GRABBED THE INFO FROM,, I ALSO HAVE AN ORDER BOOK, THA LISTS EVERYTHING FROM CARS TO TRUCKS AND YOU MAKE WHAT YOU WANT AND ORDER IT FROM THE FLEET MANAGER, BUT WHEN IT GETS TO THE G/HOUSES , IT STATES TO ORDER ONLY COLOR COMBOS THAT ARE EASY TO SELL, AND THE CRAZY COLORS HAVE TO BE PERSONEL ORDER FROM A CUSTOMER, WITH A DEPOSIT, SO THE DEALER DIDN`T WANT TO GET STUCK WITH A LIME GREEN, AND YELLOW LANDAU TOP, LIME GREEN INTERIOR. THEY WANTED A CASH DEPOSIT BEFORE THEY ORDERED THAT CRAZYNESS


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> I still want that book :run: come to tha picnic!!! :cheesy:


YOU THINKING OF BRING MY DASH?
THIS WAS A DIFFERENT BOOK I GRABBED THE INFO FROM,, I ALSO HAVE AN ORDER BOOK, THA LISTS EVERYTHING FROM CARS TO TRUCKS AND YOU MAKE WHAT YOU WANT AND ORDER IT FROM THE FLEET MANAGER, BUT WHEN IT GETS TO THE G/HOUSES , IT STATES TO ORDER ONLY COLOR COMBOS THAT ARE EASY TO SELL, AND THE CRAZY COLORS HAVE TO BE PERSONEL ORDER FROM A CUSTOMER, WITH A DEPOSIT, SO THE DEALER DIDN`T WANT TO GET STUCK WITH A LIME GREEN, AND YELLOW LANDAU TOP, LIME GREEN INTERIOR. THEY WANTED A CASH DEPOSIT BEFORE THEY ORDERED THAT CRAZYNESS[/QUOTE]

Yep, I'm gonna bring a few dashes, grilles, trim, etc... You had to be really bold to order a lime green Glasshouse :biggrin: was that color '76 only?


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

What do you guys think?


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Took off the 72's and put some TRU RAYS on it.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

traffictowing said:


> Took off the 72's and put some TRU RAYS on it.


no picture


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> no picture


X206! Both pics didn't show



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :x:












I feel faster already :sprint::nicoderm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> X206! Both pics didn't show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are the numbers dirty or is it the plastic?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> are the numbers dirty or is it the plastic?


Both :biggrin: I'll have it refinished later


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I had never seen one of these seats before. Too bad it was in a 4dr.*


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> X206! Both pics didn't show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was mine. :tears:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> That's tha plan, just getting everything in line to make that 18 hour, 1100 mile trip :uh: I'm gonna bring tha waghouse so I can bring tha homies some of tha bigger stuff that costs an arm and a leg to ship :thumbsup:


make sure u bring my rear corners. ...........also i need a trunklid emblem.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> X206! Both pics didn't show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics of the needle on 140


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> That's tha plan, just getting everything in line to make that 18 hour, 1100 mile trip :uh: I'm gonna bring tha waghouse so I can bring tha homies some of tha bigger stuff that costs an arm and a leg to ship :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: There we go! They did their thang on that paint man. Looks beautiful :thumbsup:


thanks dezz ,oh n thanks for those door straps,you tha man.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> that was mine. :tears:





COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> make sure u bring my rear corners. ...........also i need a trunklid emblem.


:biggrin: I gotchu. And I have tha trunk emblem right now 



brn2ridelo said:


> Pics of the needle on 140


Ha! Hell naw. Highest I've ever been is 80mph :no:



MintySeven said:


> thanks dezz ,oh n thanks for those door straps,you tha man.


No prob  glad it worked out for u :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Pictures of my car I've been trying to post


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

traffictowing said:


> View attachment 537063
> 
> 
> View attachment 537064
> Pictures of my car I've been trying to post


Look nice :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


traffictowing said:


> View attachment 537063
> 
> 
> View attachment 537064
> Pictures of my car I've been trying to post


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Both are beautiful rides :thumbsup:



SAUL said:


> The maroon glasshouse from Groupe belongs to Anthony my glasshouse is a lighter shade his is a deep color very beautiful car


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

What day is tha super show?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Look nice :thumbsup:


Like he said


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :biggrin: I gotchu. And I have tha trunk emblem right now


pics? .........and u neva pm'd me about that cluster. so it must be FREEEEEEEE?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

traffictowing said:


> View attachment 537063
> 
> 
> View attachment 537064
> Pictures of my car I've been trying to post


LOOKS GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


>


FOR SALE!!!


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/338616-74-glass-house-sale-trade.html

I got this for sale. Located in Idaho. But ill be in Vegas for the super show.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> pics? .........and u neva pm'd me about that cluster. so it must be FREEEEEEEE?


Here's tha trunk emblem, and I'm trying to see if tha old guy wants to sell tha other cluster :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

To the tops


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

Anybody have a measurement for where to put the posts for a standard batt rack setup? Want to weld the posts on my frame before I get it painted, not sure what the spacing should be? Also, any tips on building a rack so that I get best results for 3-wheel and hopping greatly appreciated.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

It's a ghost town in here :inout: Nothing new in Glasshouse land


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> It's a ghost town in here :inout: Nothing new in Glasshouse land


Ahem.........:dunno: What about me?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol my bad, I don't know tha answer to your question.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Jr74glasshouse (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Jr74glasshouse (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone know if a brakebooster and master cylinder from a 80´s Caprice fits in my 76 Glasshouse? 
Or maby even the master cylinder alone?

Reason why I´m asking is that I need a visible brake fluid level from the outside (plastic master cylinder) for the Swedish car inspection, dont ask me why...But that is what I need to pass inspection.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Wizzard said:


> Does anyone know if a brakebooster and master cylinder from a 80´s Caprice fits in my 76 Glasshouse?
> Or maby even the master cylinder alone?
> 
> Reason why I´m asking is that I need a visible brake fluid level from the outside (plastic master cylinder) for the Swedish car inspection, dont ask me why...But that is what I need to pass inspection.


I sure you could bolt up a newer master with out a problem. Just be sure that the stock push rod is long enough to work with the new master. The up side to chevy they did not change shit that worked for a lot of years. 

I would make sure it is not an abs master though there could be a difference but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Guys,

Need some help... When I'm driving and let go of the steering wheel, the wheel turns left (counter clockwise) by a lot on it's own.

I can be parked and turn the wheel clockwise but as soon as I let go, it turns counter clockwise by itself by almost one full turn. 

Any ideas what may be causing this?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Jr74glasshouse said:


> View attachment 538672
> View attachment 538668


looks good!


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Put these hubs n the parts cleaner just to see if they came out good enough to hang on the garage wall







Not bad still they look good


----------



## Jr74glasshouse (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks painted it myself. the engine is two toned too. ill post picks later


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

hey fellas me, the fam and the raghouse are relocating to sacramento in a few months. Any raghouse or glasshouse riders out there.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wuz up g house riders u guys comeing out to LAS VEGAS for the show ttt


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

I'll be out there pulling the car with me also


jaimef702 said:


> Wuz up g house riders u guys comeing out to LAS VEGAS for the show ttt


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

inkera said:


> I'll be out there pulling the car with me also


I'm not done with my ghouse but ill be in my rag top


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

BIG RED said:


> I sure you could bolt up a newer master with out a problem. Just be sure that the stock push rod is long enough to work with the new master. The up side to chevy they did not change shit that worked for a lot of years.
> 
> I would make sure it is not an abs master though there could be a difference but I'm not 100% sure.


Thanks! 
Yeah I kinda thought it could work.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Johnny562 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need some help... When I'm driving and let go of the steering wheel, the wheel turns left (counter clockwise) by a lot on it's own.
> 
> ...


Check tire pressure for sure. And does it do it everywhere? Or just certain roads?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Could be wheel alignment time as well. Worn suspension components?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

socapots said:


> Check tire pressure for sure. And does it do it everywhere? Or just certain roads?


It does it everywhere. Like I said, I can be parked and turn the wheel clockwise but as soon as I let go, it turns counter clockwise by itself by almost one full turn.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea sounds like alignment


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

impalacusTOM said:


> Anybody have a measurement for where to put the posts for a standard batt rack setup? Want to weld the posts on my frame before I get it painted, not sure what the spacing should be? Also, any tips on building a rack so that I get best results for 3-wheel and hopping greatly appreciated.


It's all up to you homie . Check out the hydraulic section there is a few threads on trunk pics.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Johnny562 said:


> It does it everywhere. Like I said, I can be parked and turn the wheel clockwise but as soon as I let go, it turns counter clockwise by itself by almost one full turn.


She's telling to keep on driving cruise cruise cruise


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

sedloc said:


> hey fellas me, the fam and the raghouse are relocating to sacramento in a few months. Any raghouse or glasshouse riders out there.


I THINK VIC(SHOPS LAGGARD ) LIVES UP THAT WAY, GOOD PEOPLE AND DEFINETLY GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE RIDER!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

sedloc said:


> hey fellas me, the fam and the raghouse are relocating to sacramento in a few months. Any raghouse or glasshouse riders out there.


i stay in San Jose. Almost 2 hrs from Sac.you can always hit me up also.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Johnny562 said:


> It does it everywhere. Like I said, I can be parked and turn the wheel clockwise but as soon as I let go, it turns counter clockwise by itself by almost one full turn.


hmm... so your not even moving.. there will be some resistance from your tires when you turn the wheel and your not moving.. and that resistance will want to turn the wheel back once you let go.. but almost a full turn is pretty extreme.. or at least it seems that way.. does it only happen when you go full lock one way?
what happens if you turn the wheel... with the front tires off the ground??


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Johnny562 said:


> It does it everywhere. Like I said, I can be parked and turn the wheel clockwise but as soon as I let go, it turns counter clockwise by itself by almost one full turn.[/
> 
> Homie the front end of the car sounds like if u got something bent that's its making it turn back the other way or the gear box is fuck up because there not that much stuff that hooks up to ur front suspension if I new how to post picture I would show u


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> blah... Dracula would like his casket padding back
> 
> 
> blah!....




ha ha ha ha ha.. it's hard to be a quiet ninja in hear when you guys make me laugh!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> I THINK VIC(SHOPS LAGGARD ) LIVES UP THAT WAY, GOOD PEOPLE AND DEFINETLY GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE RIDER!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks for that positive comment Big Ry! and yes hit me up anytime any Glasshouse/Raghouse riders are up in the 209, 916 or 408, because I am everywhere.

Big Ry you are a cool cat, too :thumbsup:. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

As some of you may know I'm doing a frame off 74 raghouse and I've been stumped on new body mount bushings . Parts place in Chicago has rubber but energy suspension doesn't really have a listing. ( I want red polyurethane )
I got a tip from a homie who is selling a candy red fully restored 75 rag here on layitlow. 
He used 1970 impala conv energy suspension bushings and they were the proper shit except for the kit comes with 14 bushings but I need 16 but I'll take that any day . Part number 3.1438 r


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> As some of you may know I'm doing a frame off 74 raghouse and I've been stumped on new body mount bushings . Parts place in Chicago has rubber but energy suspension doesn't really have a listing. ( I want red polyurethane )
> I got a tip from a homie who is selling a candy red fully restored 75 rag here on layitlow.
> He used 1970 impala conv energy suspension bushings and they were the proper shit except for the kit comes with 14 bushings but I need 16 but I'll take that any day . Part number 3.1438 r


:thumbsup: thanks brother


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

update pics from manu Samoa *






















Thanks for the info ?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Danny p for posting those for me and much love to all 74-76 Chevy riders world wide from Vancouver bc canada.
Oh btw my rag is going to my USOs shop to be put on the frame today!!
I'm getting close to vaZysfinest and chelo..... Be riding with you all soon patnas!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> Thanks Danny p for posting those for me and much love to all 74-76 Chevy riders world wide from Vancouver bc canada.
> Oh btw my rag is going to my USOs shop to be put on the frame today!!
> I'm getting close to vaZysfinest and chelo..... Be riding with you all soon patnas!!


I would just run the two black pucks that go in the rear arch that do not have bolts threw them and not worry. You will never see those two once the body is on the frame.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Got a question about coils up front for the glasshouse fam. I wanna cut my coils up front so I lay lower, will this make it harder to do a rolling three? I'm assuming that I'd still lock up as high because the cylinders are what govern lockup right?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Got a question about coils up front for the glasshouse fam. I wanna cut my coils up front so I lay lower, will this make it harder to do a rolling three? I'm assuming that I'd still lock up as high because the cylinders are what govern lockup right?


WHAT YOU PUTTING UP FRONT?,WON`T YOU NEED TO PACK THE TRUNK WITH BATTERIES? A G/HOUSE IS A HEAVY CAR


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

locorider said:


> Wow, lots of clean GlassHouses in here.... I thought Iâ€™d share mine too, its not a Lowrider but its all OG... itâ€™s a 1976 Impala,
> it only has *15,185 ORIGINAL miles*, and I got it off the Original Owner with all the documentation verifying the miles!
> The car was purchased new in 1976 from Osborne Chevrolet in Pasco WA, then â€œgrandpaâ€� died in 1978 and grandma moved to Salt Lake City to be close to her family.... The car was covered and parked inside the garage and driven a few times over the next few years, mostly to keep it current/registered. 1997 was the last year the car was registered and I have ALL the safety and emissions from 76 to 96 all confirming the low miles. Then grandma moved to her sonâ€™s house and unfortunately for about the last 10 years the car was then parked outside, but always covered. On parts of the car the paint is lacquer-checked, probably from sitting outside under the covers, but everything else in the car is like new... The Interior is PERFECT, still smells new, the AC works!!!! It drives great but I donâ€™t drive it much for obvious reasons.... Iâ€™ve only put about 10 miles since I got it. It has the original spare never used and still rolling in the Original Tires!!! Crazy.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


thanks hess, always good doing business with you brother!! cant wait for her to arrive!!!:h5:


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Question what are you guy doing to make rear wheels tuck with daytons only not chinas when running skirts ? Anyone got pics?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> thanks hess, always good doing business with you brother!! cant wait for her to arrive!!!:h5:


U sneaky devil you :naughty: bringing it to tha fest right?!!? When is tha damn fest!!!???!!!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> WHAT YOU PUTTING UP FRONT?,WON`T YOU NEED TO PACK THE TRUNK WITH BATTERIES? A G/HOUSE IS A HEAVY CAR


Right now I'm running 8s up front, 12s in back. 8 batts in the trunk. I can 3 around corners as is. I'm debating switching it all up to a simpler set up, 4 batts just front and back but if I can still 3 and lay then I'll just leave the trunk racked as is.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:facepalm: http://memphis.craigslist.org/cto/3186319402.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Are we not having tha picnic this year  !!??!!


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

Dam....... Page 300..... Motivation I wake up at 3:00 in the morning grab the iPad start reading .....wife wakes up W.T.F.

Don't trip just getting knowledge .....pull her panties down hit for 15 min be like ice cube ....put that ass back too sleep....

Keep e'm coming..... G-house...


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sykes74impala said:


> Dam....... Page 300..... Motivation I wake up at 3:00 in the morning grab the iPad start reading .....wife wakes up W.T.F.
> 
> Don't trip just getting knowledge .....pull her panties down hit for 15 min be like ice cube ....put that ass back too sleep....
> 
> Keep e'm coming..... G-house...


:roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sykes74impala said:


> Dam....... Page 300..... Motivation I wake up at 3:00 in the morning grab the iPad start reading .....wife wakes up W.T.F.
> 
> Don't trip just getting knowledge .....pull her panties down hit for 15 min be like ice cube ....put that ass back too sleep....
> 
> Keep e'm coming..... G-house...


Lol. 
You need some more sleep man!
But keep at it. Lol


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Horrible acting but I saw 5 glasshouses :biggrin:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ghouse is alive homie wiring is all done 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=541286&stc=1&d=1347678966


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> Ghouse is alive homie wiring is all done
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=541286&stc=1&d=1347678966


Moving right along Jaime :thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Moving right along Jaime :thumbsup:


Trying to get this bitch done man so I could hit some switches u know what I mean


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Horrible acting but I saw 5 glasshodves :biggrin:


I have this on vhs...I need to find this video on DVD


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Moving right along Jaime :thumbsup:


Even my little boy was helping me with my spindles he wants to roll http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=541337&stc=1&d=1347690181 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=541341&stc=1&d=1347690265


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=541342&stc=1&d=1347690376


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Are we not having tha picnic this year  !!??!!


NO????????????/
NOW DON`T TELL ME YOUR NOT BRING MY PARTS!!!!!!!!!!!
YOU STILL COMING DOWN ANYWAYS?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> NO????????????/
> NOW DON`T TELL ME YOUR NOT BRING MY PARTS!!!!!!!!!!!
> YOU STILL COMING DOWN ANYWAYS?


Seriously  no picnic? This is messed up!! I might still come tho. Maybe we all can meet up still...


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

62ssrag said:


> Question what are you guy doing to make rear wheels tuck with daytons only not chinas when running skirts ? Anyone got pics?


TTT?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

62ssrag said:


> TTT?


88 CADDY REAR END


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=541342&stc=1&d=1347690376


Noob question...how do you take the rotors off? Been looking and have no idea.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

yes sirrr


jaimef702 said:


> Trying to get this bitch done man so I could hit some switches u know what I mean


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

impalacusTOM said:


> Noob question...how do you take the rotors off? Been looking and have no idea.


There a bolt that go in the center that u got to take it off but first u got to take off the calipers then u will be good


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

impalacusTOM said:


> Noob question...how do you take the rotors off? Been looking and have no idea.


You need to pull the caliper and pads. Then remove the dust cap and there will be a castle nut with a cotter pin. Pull the pin back off the nut and pull it off. Try not to drop the bearings on the floor unless you plan to replace them.


----------



## austin (May 27, 2012)

cool car:h5:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Cali Way said:


> For sale if anyone interested. Hit me up... asking $8500


:roflmao: u probably won't sell that car in THIS fest! Put it on some stocks or d's or post it in tha dubs and above fest


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

BIG RED said:


> You need to pull the caliper and pads. Then remove the dust cap and there will be a castle nut with a cotter pin. Pull the pin back off the nut and pull it off. Try not to drop the bearings on the floor unless you plan to replace them.


Thanx for the help, I'm not a mechanic and all this is new to me. I usually find out how to do shit the hard way!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :roflmao: u probably won't sell that car in THIS fest! Put it on some stocks or d's or post it in tha dubs and above fest


ok i will put it on 13s simply to repost in here... since anybody who would want it as a lowrider has no imagination that they can change it or what it might look like on 13s.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Cali Way said:


> ok i will put it on 13s simply to repost in here... since anybody who would want it as a lowrider has no imagination that they can change it or what it might look like on 13s.


Just tryna save u from getting clowned :uh: can't post big rim cars in here :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## Dboy1 (May 16, 2012)

Do you have pics of those fender skirts:nicoderm:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

sup fellas? :ninja:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

impalacusTOM said:


> Thanx for the help, I'm not a mechanic and all this is new to me. I usually find out how to do shit the hard way!


No problem. It's not rocket science once it's explained :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

I talked to Rich about the Glasshouse/Raghouse picnic and it is still on with us at least; hopefully our Glasshouse/Raghouse family will show up like the last 4 years, which will make this years our fifth at Elysian Park, LA. We will do it like last year, everyone will bring something to the picnic for everyone to enjoy like last year. We will need a head count that way everyone will know how much to buy and lets get a list of who will bring what. Also, we will need to have a date set for this picnic.

If anyone has another idea bring it to the table and everyone who is going can agree to it.

I am not in charge of this picnic; we are all in charge of this picnic, so lets make it our best one!

Stay cool my Glasshouse/Raghouse family.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Count me in for the Picnic


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

what is with this site? my post was actually deleted? haha thats pathetic


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Cali Way said:


> what is with this site? my post was actually deleted? haha thats pathetic


Welcome to the fest. We like to keep shit around here on topic. Your car even though for sale breaks on of the few rules and yours ofcourse being big rims. 

You are not the first or last to get shit deleted in here. I'm still surprised wagon pics are allowed up.

This is glasshouse fest on a lowrider site so she's got to be on 13's 14's or stockers at the biggest.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

amen

*the main problem is one donk attracts more... so leaving one pic turns into a mess... we have a very good moderator that sweeps the mess away... don't be offended


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

It couldn't be more on topic. It's a 76 caprice.. that's a glasshouse. i didn't cover up any of the glass, haha. it is the car that this topic is about. I see car parts post in here for sale... how come that doesn't get deleted..? They aren't glasshouses... they are car parts. Cmon you can't be that serious that you delete someone's single post just because you don't like the style the car is done in... that is just sad.

* EDIT- I Have a 1976 Caprice for sale if anyone is interested just check my topics. I am not allowed to post a picture of the car in this topic because the wheels currently on it have been known to cause anger and disapproval.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> amen
> 
> *the main problem is one donk attracts more... so leaving one pic turns into a mess... we have a very good moderator that sweeps the mess away... don't be offended


This whole fest is full of DONKS = 71-76 Impalas, Caprices sitting on 12s or 36s :rimshot:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 506955
> View attachment 506956


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Cali Way said:


> It couldn't be more on topic. It's a 76 caprice.. that's a glasshouse. i didn't cover up any of the glass, haha. it is the car that this topic is about. I see car parts post in here for sale... how come that doesn't get deleted..? They aren't glasshouses... they are car parts. Cmon you can't be that serious that you delete someone's single post just because you don't like the style the car is done in... that is just sad.
> 
> * EDIT- I Have a 1976 Caprice for sale if anyone is interested just check my topics. I am not allowed to post a picture of the car in this topic because the wheels currently on it have been known to cause anger and disapproval.


Why sit here and cry about it in here 13s-14s or stocks in the donk:burn: section 20s make your own topic and put whatever your heart's desire but bottom line lowriders with small rims ultimately rule here


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

D said:


> Do you have pics of those fender skirts:nicoderm:


Who? 



shops laggard said:


> I talked to Rich about the Glasshouse/Raghouse picnic and it is still on with us at least; hopefully our Glasshouse/Raghouse family will show up like the last 4 years, which will make this years our fifth at Elysian Park, LA. We will do it like last year, everyone will bring something to the picnic for everyone to enjoy like last year. We will need a head count that way everyone will know how much to buy and lets get a list of who will bring what. Also, we will need to have a date set for this picnic.
> 
> If anyone has another idea bring it to the table and everyone who is going can agree to it.
> 
> ...


I'm down :wave: I've been waiting all year!!! :run: Food might be a Lil cold by tha time I bring it down from here tho :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I finally found tha damn quarter panel side molding :cheesy:









I have another almost complete set too for sale. Missing one door a quarter panel.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG RED said:


> Welcome to the fest. We like to keep shit around here on topic. Your car even though for sale breaks on of the few rules and yours ofcourse being big rims.
> 
> You are not the first or last to get shit deleted in here. I'm still surprised wagon pics are allowed up.
> 
> This is glasshouse fest on a lowrider site so she's got to be on 13's 14's or stockers at the biggest.


Hey!! :twak: A sprinkling of Waghouses are allowed if Raghouses are allowed  Plus, I cleared it with tha fest brothers before I posted it last year :nicoderm:



Cali Way said:


> It couldn't be more on topic. It's a 76 caprice.. that's a glasshouse. i didn't cover up any of the glass, haha. it is the car that this topic is about. I see car parts post in here for sale... how come that doesn't get deleted..? They aren't glasshouses... they are car parts. Cmon you can't be that serious that you delete someone's single post just because you don't like the style the car is done in... that is just sad.
> 
> * EDIT- I Have a 1976 Caprice for sale if anyone is interested just check my topics. I am not allowed to post a picture of the car in this topic because the wheels currently on it have been known to cause anger and disapproval.


And as far as a couple parts being posted here goes, as hard as these parts are to find and tha fact that u can't order everything out of a catalog like your 57 :uh: that's fine. <- It's Glasshouse related parts. Hell, look at any fest, they all have a couple hard to find parts posted here and there. You don't see tv's or DVD players posted in here cuz that ain't Glasshouse/Raghouse related. :drama: I didn't make tha fest, I just abide by it... You should too :thumbsup:

P.S. you should be happy 'only' your pic got deleted :thumbsup: People have been banned/suspended for waaaay less :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

no ones crying. I'm just having a conversation.
and I'm just saying the car is a glasshouse. that's why I posted it... it's not a tv or dvd player... it is a glasshouse. I understand why there are parts posted obviously... I'm just pointing out you are picking and choosing stuff since the topic only technically is asking for pictures of cars. and you can cut it on these stupid lil emoticons homie. I don't appreciate the message of violence you are sending. but course a moderator won't do anything about that... noooo. but a picture of a car... o my that could get me banned. haha


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Cali Way said:


> no ones crying. I'm just having a conversation.
> and I'm just saying the car is a glasshouse. that's why I posted it... it's not a tv or dvd player... it is a glasshouse. I understand why there are parts posted obviously... I'm just pointing out you are picking and choosing stuff since the topic only technically is asking for pictures of cars. and you can cut it on these stupid lil emoticons homie. I don't appreciate the message of violence you are sending. but course a moderator won't do anything about that... noooo. but a picture of a car... o my that could get me banned. haha


Message of Violence?? It was a joke because a certain member got banned/suspended for using those emoticons on a Mod :uh: anyways... Back to tha cars


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down :wave: I've been waiting all year!!! :run: Food might be a Lil cold by tha time I bring it down from here tho :biggrin:




Cool and don't worry about that, I got you cover on the food heartofthacity.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Message of Violence?? It was a joke because a certain member got banned/suspended for using those emoticons on a Mod :uh: anyways... Back to tha cars


then shouldn't you be banned for using them towards me?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> This whole fest is full of DONKS = 71-76 Impalas, Caprices sitting on 12s or 36s :rimshot:


Incorrect. This is GlassHouse fest 74-76 Impalas and Caprices. No spurt of america's to me no wagon's no long trunks (71-73) and nothing sitting on anything bigger then stocks if you can't go along with the flow we have here in the fest please move on. 

We have shit we like and a style we enjoy. So please don't try to tell us what the rest ofthe world calls them or this or that as we don't give a fuck. 

GlassHouse fest nothing eles thanks.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Time to regulate


----------



## Big Texas (Aug 22, 2005)

Im looking for a certain relay for my 76 glass. I think is for the blinkers. It says on the relay "Tung-Sol Relay 697". Its a three prong. Ive looked it up on line and all the three prongs dont match up to this one. If anyone can help let me know. Laterz


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Some people just don't get it :uh:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I finally found tha damn quarter panel side molding :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`LL BUY BOTH WHIT FENDER TRIMS.
I HAVE 2 EXTRA DOORS IN MAROON, 1 FENDER TRIM IN BLACK, AND REAL SOON, I`LL HAVE ALL 6 PEICES IN CHROME TO SELL


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Why sit here and cry about it in here 13s-14s or stocks in the donk:burn: section 20s make your own topic and put whatever your heart's desire but bottom line lowriders with small rims ultimately rule here


 I NEED 13`S ON MY 76 TO LIVE,,,,,,,


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down :wave: I've been waiting all year!!! :run: Food might be a Lil cold by tha time I bring it down from here tho :biggrin:


SAMMICHS ARE GOOD COLD


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

shops laggard said:


> Cool and don't worry about that, I got you cover on the food heartofthacity.


Thanks big homie  I'll bring some food and car goodies for tha fam :thumbsup: Now who has a floor I can crash on :x::roflmao:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

tucking those 13teens


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Quarter window trim looks good ^^^


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

62ssrag said:


> Question what are you guy doing to make rear wheels tuck with daytons only not chinas when running skirts ? Anyone got pics?


If your not lifted? you can run daytons in the back with skirts and stock mounts with no rubbing.. real D's are more shallow than china's..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Right now I'm running 8s up front, 12s in back. 8 batts in the trunk. I can 3 around corners as is. I'm debating switching it all up to a simpler set up, 4 batts just front and back but if I can still 3 and lay then I'll just leave the trunk racked as is.


You can cut your front coils and still do 3 wheel on turns...as long as you keep those 8 batt's in the trunk.. but if you drop down to 4 batt's? you will have to open your slow down valve's all the way and make extremely hard turn just to get that car to lift one of its wheels.... If you want to 3 wheel with ease? you can add another pump so each corner in the back has it's own fluid.. and you still might need 2 to 4 more batterys.. but then you can drive strait and 3 wheel or stand still on 3...


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

*what up g house family?is there a date set for g house fest?*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> Cool and don't worry about that, I got you cover on the food heartofthacity.


:thumbsup:LETS SEE SOME DATES FOR THE PICNIC


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Thanks big homie  I'll bring some food and car goodies for tha fam :thumbsup: Now who has a floor I can crash on :x::roflmao:


Right on; I will see you there bro, good Lord willing.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> I`LL BUY BOTH WHIT FENDER TRIMS.
> I HAVE 2 EXTRA DOORS IN MAROON, 1 FENDER TRIM IN BLACK, AND REAL SOON, I`LL HAVE ALL 6 PEICES IN CHROME TO SELL


PM me what you're looking to get for the chrome set


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> Right on; I will see you there bro, good Lord willing.


what's good big Vic?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

NINJA said:


> what's good big Vic?


Hi Florida,

Everything is good bro, just riding my H-D a lot more than my Glasshouse right now. Also, gearing up for the Glasshouse/Raghouse picnic.

How about you Florida?

Take Care Bro!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TopDogg said:


> Taken are of, G House riders.


Even though I'm not part of the owners club yet thank you


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sp00kyi3 said:


> View attachment 543617
> tucking those 13teens


:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> Thanks Danny p for posting those for me and much love to all 74-76 Chevy riders world wide from Vancouver bc canada.
> Oh btw my rag is going to my USOs shop to be put on the frame today!!
> I'm getting close to vaZysfinest and chelo..... Be riding with you all soon patnas!!


dude. the ride is looking sweet man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Big Texas said:


> Im looking for a certain relay for my 76 glass. I think is for the blinkers. It says on the relay "Tung-Sol Relay 697". Its a three prong. Ive looked it up on line and all the three prongs dont match up to this one. If anyone can help let me know. Laterz


not sure if this was answered or not (im a few pages behind on the fest lol).
But if its the relay for the blinkers it should be the same as most all chevys from the same years. Hit the local autoparts stores.. shit even walmart might have it.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ILL HAVE A COUPLE OF NEW "TOYS" TO POST NEXT WEEK!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> If your not lifted? you can run daytons in the back with skirts and stock mounts with no rubbing.. real D's are more shallow than china's..


anyone ever try 13 or 14x6's without chopin or replaceing the rear end??


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

chevycaprice89 said:


> anyone ever try 13 or 14x6's without chopin or replaceing the rear end??


its been done plenty of times, it works but does't look the same as 7s...


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

chevycaprice89 said:


> anyone ever try 13 or 14x6's without chopin or replaceing the rear end??


My rear end is the original one and I had 13 on it .now I got 14 on it for all the weight I had 12, batteries 4 pumps never had a problem


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> ILL HAVE A COUPLE OF NEW "TOYS" TO POST NEXT WEEK!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

locorider said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

man, makin us wait till next week... wth.... lmao


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

The issues have been taken care of and the G House fest has been cleaned up. 



BIG RED said:


> Hopefully TopDogg can clean up the fest when he gets a chance.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

quarter window moldings for ghouses w/o vinyl roof 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1974-1975-1...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5ae9eba576&vxp=mtr


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

:dunno:


MintySeven said:


> *what up g house family?is there a date set for g house fest?*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Dressed2Impress said:


> man, makin us wait till next week... wth.... lmao


 transporters my brother, i wouldnt wait if i didnt have to!:h5:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

When the c-channel is welded onto the rear diff., is it welded back into the original position of the old coil springs or is it re-positioned to be directly in line with the reinforcement bar/channel/plate...or whatever was done to the underside?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> quarter window moldings for ghouses w/o vinyl roof
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1974-1975-1...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5ae9eba576&vxp=mtr


THESE ARE NICE, ANYBODY REMEMBER WHAT THE DIFFERENCE WAS?
OR THE PAGE NUMBER WHERE DEZZY HAD THE PICS?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> quarter window moldings for ghouses w/o vinyl roof
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1974-1975-1...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5ae9eba576&vxp=mtr


Good deal  those will be gone quick


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> transporters my brother, i wouldnt wait if i didnt have to!:h5:


MAN WHEN THAT JEM SHOWS UP, YOUR GONNA BE WAX ON WAX OF ALLLL NIGHT LONG!
YOUR GONNA MAKE HER SHINE!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

What u guys think painted my gas tank http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=544354&stc=1&d=1348272099


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> :wave:


SUP HOMIE WHATS NEW


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> anyone ever try 13 or 14x6's without chopin or replaceing the rear end??


YUP RAN 14/6 ON 175-75-14 TIRES WITH A 5 INCH DROP


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> YUP RAN 14/6 ON 175-75-14 TIRES WITH A 5 INCH DROP


you ever had a problem with skirts and lifted with 13 or 14x 6??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> quarter window moldings for ghouses w/o vinyl roof
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1974-1975-1...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5ae9eba576&vxp=mtr


MAN THOSE MOLDING SOLD FAST!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> MAN WHEN THAT JEM SHOWS UP, YOUR GONNA BE WAX ON WAX OF ALLLL NIGHT LONG!
> YOUR GONNA MAKE HER SHINE!


LMAO!! NO SHIT!!!! CANT WAIT TO PARK HER NEXT TO THE IMPALA:cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> :wave:


Looks good dirty.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

impalacusTOM said:


> When the c-channel is welded onto the rear diff., is it welded back into the original position of the old coil springs or is it re-positioned to be directly in line with the reinforcement bar/channel/plate...or whatever was done to the underside?


If swapping your rear end the stock location on that rear end won't be the same as the stock rear end. 

Either way you are going I would suggest useing a plumb bob to get center from the top down to the rear end. 

So cut your holes in the frame mock up your rear end and mark center.


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

BIG RED said:


> If swapping your rear end the stock location on that rear end won't be the same as the stock rear end.
> 
> Either way you are going I would suggest useing a plumb bob to get center from the top down to the rear end.
> 
> So cut your holes in the frame mock up your rear end and mark center.


It is the stock rearend, not worried about location, just angle. Old spring looks like it is offset towards the back from the pumpkin if you squared the pumpkin from the ground. Wondering if the channel should be welded back on directly overtop of my reinforcement or leave them offset. If you can tell in the picture, the rear is straight up and down but the mount to the right is offset to the back.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

ok guys, i pick up a glasshouse and toke it down t












o th






e frame and found two broke cup's. where can i go in the L.A. area to get some work done on this?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> :wave:


looking good!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

kjkj87 said:


> ok guys, i pick up a glasshouse and toke it down t
> View attachment 544512
> View attachment 544513
> o th
> ...


Try One way.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

kjkj87 said:


> ok guys, i pick up a glasshouse and toke it down t
> View attachment 544512
> View attachment 544513
> o th
> ...


I think harbourareaphil may have a full frame. Might be cheaper and better to start with a new frame then fix the old one.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> quarter window moldings for ghouses w/o vinyl roof
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1974-1975-1...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5ae9eba576&vxp=mtr


Nice. I really gotta start searching for some of these parts. Lol


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

thank's I'll check one way and talk to harbourareaphil.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

socapots said:


> I think harbourareaphil may have a full frame. Might be cheaper and better to start with a new frame then fix the old one.


 he does, very nice frame too!!! and floors!!:shocked::h5:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Nice. I really gotta start searching for some of these parts. Lol


some lucky fucker jumped on them window trims!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

What up homies


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

kjkj87 said:


> ok guys, i pick up a glasshouse and toke it down t
> View attachment 544512
> View attachment 544513
> o th
> ...


 perfect time to set those pockets higher that way you could get more coil and a smoother ride


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

yeh, that,s what I plan to do. My boy Markie D, told me about doing it. Plus I want that frame to lay deep in the grass


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> Hi Florida,
> 
> Everything is good bro, just riding my H-D a lot more than my Glasshouse right now. Also, gearing up for the Glasshouse/Raghouse picnic.
> 
> ...


Everything's good here. Finally back in FL for a bit. Hopefully I'll get some time to work on my "House" now  I'll try to hook up with you in Vegas in a couple weeks. I imagine you're going





INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> ILL HAVE A COUPLE OF NEW "TOYS" TO POST NEXT WEEK!!!


:drama:





DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> :wave:


coming along nicely Dirty, see you in Vegas in a couple weeks homie 





Psta said:


> looking good!


X76


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> he does, very nice frame too!!! and floors!!:shocked::h5:


sold frame last month.... just got floors and suspension


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> sold frame last month.... just got floors and suspension


:shocked:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> some lucky fucker jumped on them window trims!


 fuck yeah, you have to when they are available!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

anyone looking for some stock a-arms or power window tracks?

cleaning the garage....still got these nice chromed interior pillars... at least 3 people never showed up to grab


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

impalacusTOM said:


> It is the stock rearend, not worried about location, just angle. Old spring looks like it is offset towards the back from the pumpkin if you squared the pumpkin from the ground. Wondering if the channel should be welded back on directly overtop of my reinforcement or leave them offset. If you can tell in the picture, the rear is straight up and down but the mount to the right is offset to the back.


I see what you are saying. I would set it back like the stock place. I guess it comes down to where you put the holes for your rams in the frame.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> fuck yeah, you have to when they are available!!!


X76


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

locorider said:


> X76


:wave::yes:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

STRAY 52 said:


> What up homies


Not much man. Getting cold this side of the world. Lol
Woke up and outside was frost as far as the eye could see.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> :wave:


Looking good man.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

chevycaprice89 said:


> you ever had a problem with skirts and lifted with 13 or 14x 6??


 NONE I'LL POST SOME PICS LATER HOMIE


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> Not much man. Getting cold this side of the world. LolWoke up and outside was frost as far as the eye could see.


Yea it's been cloudy up here with some sun breaks and cold at night  Summer is gone


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

kjkj87 said:


> yeh, that,s what I plan to do. My boy Markie D, told me about doing it. Plus I want that frame to lay deep in the grass


Good thing you got money for that .......... But not to come correct on my homies deal ?!?!?


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

MintySeven said:


> :dunno:


:dunno:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

BIG RED said:


> I see what you are saying. I would set it back like the stock place. I guess it comes down to where you put the holes for your rams in the frame.


 Everything is pretty much stock so sounds like they go in the same place.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea it's been cloudy up here with some sun breaks and cold at night  Summer is gone


IT`S 90 OVER HERE BY THE BEACH!
THIS SUMMERS BEEN REAL HOT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHO HAS EXTRA CLIPS FOR THE CAPRICE SIDE MOLDINGS?
NEED A FEW


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

My son sees me wiping the car down so he grabs his own towel and does the same...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> My son sees me wiping the car down so he grabs his own towel and does the same...
> View attachment 545348


That's what it's about :biggrin: moments like this :thumbsup: ride is looking clean homie


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> That's what it's about :biggrin: moments like this :thumbsup: ride is looking clean homie


X2


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Johnny562 said:


> My son sees me wiping the car down so he grabs his own towel and does the same...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 545348


lucky he picked up a towel! i was at guys house one time, the guy was working on his ride,his young son see`s dad working on it, kid grabs a hammer and goes to work on the side of the car! true story!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> lucky he picked up a towel! i was at guys house one time, the guy was working on his ride,his young son see`s dad working on it, kid grabs a hammer and goes to work on the side of the car! true story!


That's what I was thinking too but my son is never around me when I am working on it (with tools).


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> View attachment 545349


Did u do the swap


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:LETS SEE SOME DATES FOR THE PICNIC


Okay I will be the first one; how about Oct. 27th?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Johnny562 said:


> View attachment 545349



Very Nice Johnny562


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Johnny562 said:


> My son sees me wiping the car down so he grabs his own towel and does the same...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what it's all about! We live for our kid's and teach them how to do right.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

NINJA said:


> Everything's good here. Finally back in FL for a bit. Hopefully I'll get some time to work on my "House" now  I'll try to hook up with you in Vegas in a couple weeks. I imagine you're going
> 
> 
> I will try to make it to Vegas this year, Florida.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

shops laggard said:


> Okay I will be the first one; how about Oct. 27th?




:yes: :thumbsup: ME X74!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

shops laggard said:


> Very Nice Johnny562


THAT`S THE DAY AFTER MY B-DAY
IF SCORE SOME PARTY FAVORS I WON`T BE AROUND


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Johnny562 said:


> My son sees me wiping the car down so he grabs his own towel and does the same...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 545348


:yes:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Complete AC delete control panel. I'll have tha AC delete cover in a couple weeks.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

shops laggard said:


> Okay I will be the first one; how about Oct. 27th?


:thumbsup: sounds good to me...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

I got a question, my horn doesnt work. It just clicks when I press the horn-button.

Is there a horn relay or is it a fuse? 
I checked the fuse-box under the dash but it doesnt say "horn" on any of the fuse-spots.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Dumb question but did you press it a ton of times? 

My Malibu did the same thing and over time pressing on the horn button it came around. I guess what ever makes the noise in the horn got stuck in my and needed to loosen up.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

BIG RED said:


> Dumb question but did you press it a ton of times?
> 
> My Malibu did the same thing and over time pressing on the horn button it came around. I guess what ever makes the noise in the horn got stuck in my and needed to loosen up.


Yeah, been pressing it like hell...Maby I should get in there and check if if its stuck.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Wizzard said:


> Yeah, been pressing it like hell...Maby I should get in there and check if if its stuck.


Have you checked the actual horn itself I had a cutty that dId that but come to find out the horn itself wasn't even connected


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Wizzard said:


> I got a question, my horn doesnt work. It just clicks when I press the horn-button.
> 
> Is there a horn relay or is it a fuse?
> I checked the fuse-box under the dash but it doesnt say "horn" on any of the fuse-spots.


It could be a bad diaphragm in the horn(s) it self; disconnect the wire and hook up any horn to it and then try the horn again.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i`m also looking for the 2 side front fender caprice badges n.o.s. or super nice usded, that still have the gold color in the plastic. need these asap


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> Have you checked the actual horn itself I had a cutty that dId that but come to find out the horn itself wasn't even connected


Shit...No. And I do feel stupid right now haha! :facepalm:
Thanks, I will check that.


shops laggard said:


> It could be a bad diaphragm in the horn(s) it self; disconnect the wire and hook up any horn to it and then try the horn again.


Thanks homie, I will check that.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


>


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Wizzard said:


> Shit...No. And I do feel stupid right now haha! :facepalm:
> Thanks, I will check that.
> Thanks homie, I will check that.


Also never chrome the horns in tact because that will mess up the diaphragm and the horns will not work; that is what happend to my horns.

It is better just to paint them.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


>



Very nice 74!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

shops laggard said:


> Very nice 74!


:yes:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

[h=5]74 impala for sale....
Chrome rear-end all suspension , transmission pan ,oil pan , all motor accessories.Motor Full of chrome also as been rebuilt from top to bottom , back bumper re chromed , light cover re chromed , also gas tank strappes chrome . Needs front and back seats. shaved door handles and door windows. ,. Belly of car has been sand blasted, needs to be painted body work is done , just needs to be blocked . Drive line as been chrome .Firewall of the car needs body work. I have pictures on facebook and on layitlow.com
I really need it to go to a good home .Has over $10,000 of work put in , asking $8500 or OBO , i will not go under 8 thousand , thanks. for more information call 432-2127969[/h]


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Complete AC delete control panel. I'll have tha AC delete cover in a couple weeks.


What's this going for?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> What's this going for?


Pm sent :inout:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> Also never chrome the horns in tact because that will mess up the diaphragm and the horns will not work; that is what happend to my horns.
> 
> It is better just to paint them.


Cool, thanks for the heads up! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> Okay I will be the first one; how about Oct. 27th?


 THAT SOUNDS GOOD BROTHA


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> My son sees me wiping the car down so he grabs his own towel and does the same...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 545348


:thumbsup: :h5:



MR.59 said:


> THAT`S THE DAY AFTER MY B-DAY
> IF SCORE SOME PARTY FAVORS I WON`T BE AROUND


IF YOU SHOW UP WITH A GLASSHOUSE I WILL HV SOME PARTY FAVORS FOR U TOO.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

AutoZone sells roofrail hardtopweatherstrip for custom coupe will they fit? Wheres a good spot in socal to get?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> AutoZone sells roofrail hardtopweatherstrip for custom coupe will they fit? Wheres a good spot in socal to get?


Pm me ur unfo.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody know what the stock weight of a Glasshouse is?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :yes:


How is everything going Big Ry?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> THAT SOUNDS GOOD BROTHA


Hi Bro,

Okay, Oct. 27th is the date we agree on. I will see everyone in LA. Stay cool my brother. 

P.S.: I will be bring some carne asada again, 25lbs.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Pm me ur unfo.


Sent


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

How much turns of coil r u guys runnin to lay in the rear


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> How much turns of coil r u guys runnin to lay in the rear


good question, i want the rear to lay?
and wat about the front? bought new 2 ton from the front, how many turs do i leave on to lay the from? 5? 4 1/2
but need to change our thears too, want a juiced car, but a floatting car ride


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

shops laggard said:


> How is everything going Big Ry?


going good bro, thanks!! how bout w you? just got my 76 impala home from locorider, 17k original miles. car is insane. waiting for my new 76 caprice landau to get here next. ill send you some pics!!!:h5: hows the rag coming????:naughty:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

shops laggard said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Okay, Oct. 27th is the date we agree on. I will see everyone in LA. Stay cool my brother.
> 
> P.S.: I will be bring some carne asada again, 25lbs.


See u guys on the 27th


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> going good bro, thanks!! how bout w you? just got my 76 impala home from locorider, 17k original miles. car is insane. waiting for my new 76 caprice landau to get here next. ill send you some pics!!!:h5: hows the rag coming????:naughty:


That's cool Big Ry; not one but 2 glasshouses, wow. Everything is going good bro and thanks for asking. The raghouse is still frame only, just waiting on my bro's to start on the suspension parts. Stay cool bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

SAUL said:


> See u guys on the 27th


Cool Saul, is Miguel going to make it, too? Stay cool bro.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Okay, Oct. 27th is the date we agree on. I will see everyone in LA. Stay cool my brother.
> 
> P.S.: I will be bring some carne asada again, 25lbs.


:wow: that shit was good as hell last year and Rich did a hell of a job cookin it up :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

NINJA said:


> :wow: that shit was good as hell last year and Rich did a hell of a job cookin it up :thumbsup:


Thanks Florida and Rich did do a great job cooking on his little grill all day long :thumbsup:. Stay cool Florida.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> going good bro, thanks!! how bout w you? just got my 76 impala home from locorider, 17k original miles. car is insane. waiting for my new 76 caprice landau to get here next. ill send you some pics!!!:h5: hows the rag coming????:naughty:


:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

locorider said:


> :biggrin:


:wave: whats up hess??? the car is siiiiick!!! floated her areound today for a minute in that new car smell!!!:yes::biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :wave: whats up hess??? the car is siiiiick!!! floated her areound today for a minute in that new car smell!!!:yes::biggrin:


Glad u happy man, it's the Barry white special... Senior citizens edition. Lol


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

shops laggard said:


> That's cool Big Ry; not one but 2 glasshouses, wow. Everything is going good bro and thanks for asking. The raghouse is still frame only, just waiting on my bro's to start on the suspension parts. Stay cool bro.


shit, they aint the shops laggard status glasshouses but they are og as you can get. i like the fact 1 is an impala and the other a caprice landau, and both 76.:h5: cant wait to see the rag when you and the fam get at it!!!!:run:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

locorider said:


> Glad u happy man, it's the Barry white special... Senior citizens edition. Lol


lmfao!!! barry white!!!! sun city edition with the early bird pkg options!!! rolled home last night with radio on fm clear as hell!!!!! crazy car man, time capsule!!!! seats are like sittin on a :thumbsup:new couch!!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

SAUL said:


> See u guys on the 27th


:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> shit, they aint the shops laggard status glasshouses but they are og as you can get. i like the fact 1 is an impala and the other a caprice landau, and both 76.:h5: cant wait to see the rag when you and the fam get at it!!!!:run:


That's freakin awesome man. I still check locally for something better. Always come up short though. Maybe one day.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

shops laggard said:


> Cool Saul, is Miguel going to make it, too? Stay cool bro.


I think so most likely he will roll with me


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> How much turns of coil r u guys runnin to lay in the rear


Ttt


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

shops laggard said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Okay, Oct. 27th is the date we agree on. I will see everyone in LA. Stay cool my brother.
> 
> P.S.: I will be bring some carne asada again, 25lbs.


I need that :wave:



INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> shit, they aint the shops laggard status glasshouses but they are og as you can get. i like the fact 1 is an impala and the other a caprice landau, and both 76.:h5: cant wait to see the rag when you and the fam get at it!!!!:run:


Greedy... Just greedy  you better bring one to tha fest!!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

SAUL said:


> I think so most likely he will roll with me


what he said:thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

Got some skirts off a 76 and complete side moldings .. make offer and p.m with a cell number where to send pics. Tx,


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

SAUL said:


> I think so most likely he will roll with me


Cool...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

STRAY 52 said:


> what he said:thumbsup:


Right on Miguel, see you there bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> I need that :wave:
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> shit, they aint the shops laggard status glasshouses but they are og as you can get. i like the fact 1 is an impala and the other a caprice landau, and both 76.:h5: cant wait to see the rag when you and the fam get at it!!!!:run:


Nice! :h5:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

shops laggard said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Okay, Oct. 27th is the date we agree on. I will see everyone in LA. Stay cool my brother.
> 
> P.S.: I will be bring some carne asada again, 25lbs.


OKAY SO A HOMIE FROM GOD'S IMAGE C.C, BROUGHT ME A BRAND NEW KNOCK OFF FOR THE FRONT DRIVER SIDE. AND THE DAMM THING BROKE WHILE i WAS PUTTING IT ON! SO HE CAME DOWN A FEW DAYS LATER AND LEFT A NEW ONE WITH MOMS.. AS i WAS PUTTING THAT ONE? THE CHROME STARTED CHIPPING OFF AS THE PRONG WAS BENDING WITH EACH SWING OF THE HAMMER?

SO NOW THE CAR IS SITTING WITH ONE ODD BALL KNOCK OFF THAT I HAD STASHED AWAY IN THE GARAGE, WHILE i WAIT FOR A MATCHING REPLACEMENT.. AND i STILL HAVE A WATER LEAK TO ADDRESS.. AND SHE HAS A YEARS WORTH OF DUST ON HER..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

found this while looking for extra clips, anyone need this?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

added different trim


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Simply beautiful...the straightes lines....perfect!


MR.59 said:


> added different trim


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> OKAY SO A HOMIE FROM GOD'S IMAGE C.C, BROUGHT ME A BRAND NEW KNOCK OFF FOR THE FRONT DRIVER SIDE. AND THE DAMM THING BROKE WHILE i WAS PUTTING IT ON! SO HE CAME DOWN A FEW DAYS LATER AND LEFT A NEW ONE WITH MOMS.. AS i WAS PUTTING THAT ONE? THE CHROME STARTED CHIPPING OFF AS THE PRONG WAS BENDING WITH EACH SWING OF THE HAMMER?
> 
> SO NOW THE CAR IS SITTING WITH ONE ODD BALL KNOCK OFF THAT I HAD STASHED AWAY IN THE GARAGE, WHILE i WAIT FOR A MATCHING REPLACEMENT.. AND i STILL HAVE A WATER LEAK TO ADDRESS.. AND SHE HAS A YEARS WORTH OF DUST ON HER..
> 
> View attachment 547387


Hydrohype, that is what they call Murphy law; when you do right something always goes wrong. Stay cool bro.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

inkera said:


> Simply beautiful...the straightes lines....perfect!


thanks, just cleaning here up, next is a new top. gonna switch out the rear dumps too, got new ones coming, and changing coils this weekend


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> Thanks Florida and Rich did do a great job cooking on his little grill all day long :thumbsup:. Stay cool Florida.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> added different trim





MR.59 said:


> thanks, just cleaning here up, next is a new top. gonna switch out the rear dumps too, got new ones coming, and changing coils this weekend


Every time we see your car it's like peeking at a beautiful women threw a hole in the wall trying to get that full view but it never happens


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> Every time we see your car it's like peeking at a beautiful women threw a hole in the wall trying to get that full view but it never happens


QFT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Any one got info on weatherstrip and how much coil inthe rear to lay


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> added different trim


:nicoderm:nice!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> QFT


You still want these???


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :nicoderm:nice!!


she`s coming along.
how`s your new car smell going? ay new pics?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Any one got info on weatherstrip and how much coil inthe rear to lay


got the same question,got 3 ton on the rear,,rides like a stagecoach
gonna run 1 ton in the back ,,,,,,,,,,maybe even used set, so there broke in


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Every time we see your car it's like peeking at a beautiful women threw a hole in the wall trying to get that full view but it never happens


my 1988 zeniths should be ready this weekend, then i can get a full pic, she looks shitty with the `ol shoes she has now.
new shoes, new top, and some stripes, then i can take her out for a full figure picture,,,,,,,,sorry for the peep show strip tease!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> OKAY SO A HOMIE FROM GOD'S IMAGE C.C, BROUGHT ME A BRAND NEW KNOCK OFF FOR THE FRONT DRIVER SIDE. AND THE DAMM THING BROKE WHILE i WAS PUTTING IT ON! SO HE CAME DOWN A FEW DAYS LATER AND LEFT A NEW ONE WITH MOMS.. AS i WAS PUTTING THAT ONE? THE CHROME STARTED CHIPPING OFF AS THE PRONG WAS BENDING WITH EACH SWING OF THE HAMMER?
> 
> SO NOW THE CAR IS SITTING WITH ONE ODD BALL KNOCK OFF THAT I HAD STASHED AWAY IN THE GARAGE, WHILE i WAIT FOR A MATCHING REPLACEMENT.. AND i STILL HAVE A WATER LEAK TO ADDRESS.. AND SHE HAS A YEARS WORTH OF DUST ON HER..
> 
> View attachment 547387


Gonna dust it off and make it to tha fest? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

shops laggard said:


> Hydrohype, that is what they call Murphy law; when you do right something always goes wrong. Stay cool bro.


THANKS BRO..

MR 59. THAT CAR IS SOOOO CLEAN.. I LOVE THE PARKER CHECK VALVE'S AND THE FAUCET SLOW DOWNS.. ARE THOSE WATERMENS?





74chevy glasshouse said:


> Any one got info on weatherstrip and how much coil inthe rear to lay


EVERY BODY IS GONNA HAVE THERE OWN STORY ON THIS ONE.. PERSONALLY IF YOUR RUNNING NO MORE THAN 8 BATTERY'S AND YOU HAVE SHOCKS? i THINK 3 1/2 TURNS USING THE COILS THAT COME FROM THE FRONT OF A 77-79 CADDY COUP OR FLEETWOOD ARE FUCKIN PERFECT IN THE ASS.. yOU GET A GREAT LAY, AND A GOOD RIDE.. NOT TO STIFF AND NOT TO SOFT... i LIKE THINK THOSE COILS ARE A BETTER FIT BECAUSE THEY WERE MADE TO ACCOMMODATE THE 425 MOTORS THAT GM PUT IN THOSE YEAR CADDY'S.... BUT THEN AGAIN IT MAY BE DIFFERENT FOR OTHER PEOPLE BECAUSE I USUALLY LIFTED ALL MY CARS WITH THE OG COIL UNDER METHOD, AND NOT THE MORE COMMON REVERSE COIL THAT MOST PEOPLE DO!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Gonna dust it off and make it to tha fest? :biggrin:


YOU KNOW IT BRO.. 
I MAY BE SPORTING A MITCH MATCH KNOCK OFF? BUT i WILL DO MY BEST TO GET THE COBB WEB'S OFF AND MAKE SHOWING TO SEE THE FELLA'S!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> THANKS BRO..
> 
> MR 59. THAT CAR IS SOOOO CLEAN.. I LOVE THE PARKER CHECK VALVE'S AND THE FAUCET SLOW DOWNS.. ARE THOSE WATERMENS?
> 
> ...


 HOW ABOUT 4 TURNS ON A STOCK COIL ON 6 BATTERY`S? I`M GONNA DO 5 TURNS ON THE FRONT ON FRESH COILS FROM (A 3/4 TON HEAVY DUTY TRUCK)


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> You still want these???
> 
> pm sent
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> lmfao!!! barry white!!!! sun city edition with the early bird pkg options!!! rolled home last night with radio on fm clear as hell!!!!! crazy car man, time capsule!!!! seats are like sittin on a :thumbsup:new couch!!


How about some pics for the fest.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

inkera said:


> Simply beautiful...the straightes lines....perfect!


Like he said.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> she`s coming along.
> how`s your new car smell going? ay new pics?


lmao, the new car smell is going perfectly!! i just trip out on it. all the knobs, panels etc are just crazy og clean. you get the pics i sent you?? the caprice just got loaded yesterday and is on the way here!!! cant wait to see that motherfucker!!!:biggrin: your trims are laser straight!!!:h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

get pics of your ride up perry!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG RED said:


> How about some pics for the fest.


 will get some up soon!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> Every time we see your car it's like peeking at a beautiful women threw a hole in the wall trying to get that full view but it never happens


Hahaha ?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> THANKS BRO..
> 
> MR 59. THAT CAR IS SOOOO CLEAN.. I LOVE THE PARKER CHECK VALVE'S AND THE FAUCET SLOW DOWNS.. ARE THOSE WATERMENS?
> 
> ...


Great info on the rear coils


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> brn2ridelo said:
> 
> 
> > You still want these???
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> lmao, the new car smell is going perfectly!! i just trip out on it. all the knobs, panels etc are just crazy og clean. you get the pics i sent you?? the caprice just got loaded yesterday and is on the way here!!! cant wait to see that motherfucker!!!:biggrin: your trims are laser straight!!!:h5:


THAT SET OF TRIM I HAD OVER 15 YEARS IN MY RAFTERS! I TOOK THEM OFF THE CAR MYSELF, BUT YOU STILL HAVE TO DO SOME STRAIGHTING,, THANKS FOR THE PROPS, STRIGHTED THEM OUT BY HAND,,,THEY DIDN`T NEED MUCH, IF YOUR CAREFUL REMOVING THEM IN THE 1ST PLACE.
THEM SUPER LOW MILE CARS ARE A TIME CAPSULE, EVERYTHING IS STILL NEW, AND YOU STILL SMELL THE "NEW" PLASTIC IN THE CAR. AND THEY RIDE LIKE NOTHING ELSE, I WOULD RIDE MY RED ONE TO POMONA SWAPMEET DOING 80 MPH, WITH THE AC BLOWING! PULLING IN TO PARK, WITH RESELLERS CHASING ME YELLING " HOW MUCH! HOW MUCH!" I JUST PULL UP KNOW`N YOUR THE SHIT DRIVIN` THAT NEW `76 LANDAU!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> HOW ABOUT 4 TURNS ON A STOCK COIL ON 6 BATTERY`S? I`M GONNA DO 5 TURNS ON THE FRONT ON FRESH COILS FROM (A 3/4 TON HEAVY DUTY TRUCK)



My guess is the coils that come stock out of the front of almost any GM v8? is probably equal to (1 )or (1 and 1/2) ton. and you might want more lay or you might not? but I bet money with 4 turns on six battery's you will get a ride and a dip, and a responsive
bounce that is 100 percent better than running those 3 tons in the back! the car will ride like a Glasshouse or a Caddy instead of a monster hopper! AND NOTE oG? you know the numbers on the box of any shock absorber? never match up in reality! you have to pull the shock's out of the box, and open them up by hand and close them by hand with a tape measure to get a better idea of the lock up, travel, and lay. it has to go with your needs..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> THAT SET OF TRIM I HAD OVER 15 YEARS IN MY RAFTERS! I TOOK THEM OFF THE CAR MYSELF, BUT YOU STILL HAVE TO DO SOME STRAIGHTING,, THANKS FOR THE PROPS, STRIGHTED THEM OUT BY HAND,,,THEY DIDN`T NEED MUCH, IF YOUR CAREFUL REMOVING THEM IN THE 1ST PLACE.
> THEM SUPER LOW MILE CARS ARE A TIME CAPSULE, EVERYTHING IS STILL NEW, AND YOU STILL SMELL THE "NEW" PLASTIC IN THE CAR. AND THEY RIDE LIKE NOTHING ELSE, I WOULD RIDE MY RED ONE TO POMONA SWAPMEET DOING 80 MPH, WITH THE AC BLOWING! PULLING IN TO PARK, WITH RESELLERS CHASING ME YELLING " HOW MUCH! HOW MUCH!" I JUST PULL UP KNOW`N YOUR THE SHIT DRIVIN` THAT NEW `76 LANDAU!


LOL, I HEAR YOU ON THE RIDE THEY HAVE. THE SEATS BACKS ARE SO FULL THEY KIND OF PUSH YOU FORWARD!!! EVEN THE BOTTOMS OF THE SEATS ARE FULL W MY 320 LB ASS ON IT!!:shocked:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> LOL, I HEAR YOU ON THE RIDE THEY HAVE. THE SEATS BACKS ARE SO FULL THEY KIND OF PUSH YOU FORWARD!!! EVEN THE BOTTOMS OF THE SEATS ARE FULL W MY 320 LB ASS ON IT!!:shocked:


100 LBS MORE THAN ME......YOU GONNA BREAK THAT SEAT IN REAL SOON


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> 100 LBS MORE THAN ME......YOU GONNA BREAK THAT SEAT IN REAL SOON


:yes:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

I have 5 tons (6 1/2 turns) in front (pro hopper old gold ones) and in the rear I have 4 1/2 tons 3 1/2 turns and lays pretty good also a smooth ride on the highway and streets



MR.59 said:


> got the same question,got 3 ton on the rear,,rides like a stagecoach
> gonna run 1 ton in the back ,,,,,,,,,,maybe even used set, so there broke in


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

inkera said:


> View attachment 547829
> 
> I have 5 tons (6 1/2 turns) in front (pro hopper old gold ones) and in the rear I have 4 1/2 tons 3 1/2 turns and lays pretty good also a smooth ride on the highway and streets


 are you running reverse coils? with shocks or no shocks? and 8 battery's? 




soooooo clean...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

God I hate these skinny white wall's.. there only 8/16th of an inch.. this is what it looks like when I cant find a place to burn the white wall bigger! (most people dont care) they just slap on some 13's and call it a day..









this is the look I like.. the white wall is 11/16's of an inch.. it's a hella of a pet peave with me... oh well I needed new rubber. 
I guess i will get off of my lazy ass and put some soap and water on my bucket tomorrow!...and wash these skinny ugly white walls for the first time..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 547842
> 
> 
> God I hate these skinny white wall's.. there only 8/16th of an inch.. this is what it looks like when I cant find a place to burn the white wall bigger! (most people dont care) they just slap on some 13's and call it a day..
> ...


MY FRONT STOPS ABOUT 8 INCHES FROM THE GROUND


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

here`s a pic of the current front springs, but just has a AH HA moment and realzed the 13`s not on, so will bring the car lower, but it still doesn`t answer the ruff ride


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> here`s a pic of the current front springs, but just has a AH HA moment and realzed the 13`s not on, so will bring the car lower, but it still doesn`t answer the ruff ride


To me those front coils look like 4 - maybe 5 tons.. and it looks like they have deep cup's in them... You could probably stand to loose another half or maybe a full turn witch will soften you up a little and give you a bit more lay..I think those coils will brake in very nice under the weight of a glass house.. and the rider will improve as you go. those black coils very strong and stiff now? but they look like 3 1/5 tons.. I think they would work great too. just remember they will soften up a little quicker under the weight of your car! with 13 inch tires? 4 to 4 1/2 turns would probably have you slammed, but not laying on the oil pan. and riding comfortable..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BIG CHANO said:


> View attachment 547910


75 with electric windows! sexy ass car!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> To me those front coils look like 4 - maybe 5 tons.. and it looks like they have deep cup's in them... You could probably stand to loose another half or maybe a full turn witch will soften you up a little and give you a bit more lay..I think those coils will brake in very nice under the weight of a glass house.. and the rider will improve as you go. those black coils very strong and stiff now? but they look like 3 1/5 tons.. I think they would work great too. just remember they will soften up a little quicker under the weight of your car! with 13 inch tires? 4 to 4 1/2 turns would probably have you slammed, but not laying on the oil pan. and riding comfortable..


I WAS INSTRUCTED TO REPLACE THE SPRRING WITH THE BLACK ONES AND 5 TURNS ANR THEY ARE 1 1/2 TON, BUT I THINK THEY MIGHT BE FINE FOR THE REAR, BUT YOU THINK CUT A TURN OFF AD RUN THE CHROME ONES?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> I WAS INSTRUCTED TO REPLACE THE SPRRING WITH THE BLACK ONES AND 5 TURNS ANR THEY ARE 1 1/2 TON, BUT I THINK THEY MIGHT BE FINE FOR THE REAR, BUT YOU THINK CUT A TURN OFF AD RUN THE CHROME ONES?


If you have a homie that has a hopper have him break them in for you on his car


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> If you have a homie that has a hopper have him break them in for you on his car


I`M THINKING JUST CUTTING A TURN OFF THE CHROME FRONT ONES, AND USE THE NEW ONES ON THE REAR, MAYBE 4 TURNS ON THAT, CAUSE IT HAS 3 TON COILS ON THE BACK, THAT MGHT BE TO HARD A COIL


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

SAUL said:


> See u guys on the 27th


*See you Guys There, Bringing a couple Homies with me, 75 Rag and another 76 Hard Top.*


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> I WAS INSTRUCTED TO REPLACE THE SPRRING WITH THE BLACK ONES AND 5 TURNS ANR THEY ARE 1 1/2 TON, BUT I THINK THEY MIGHT BE FINE FOR THE REAR, BUT YOU THINK CUT A TURN OFF AD RUN THE CHROME ONES?


What worked for me in my boattail which is more or less the sane running gear and weight of a glasshouse. Me I took a full stack 3 ton coil and cut it right in half fir the front and ran shallow cups. Out back took the stock front coils and trimmed to the right so to be hammered. Deep cup out back coil under.

For me this rode well. A lil dip in the front due to no shocks. I ran two pumps 6 batt's 3 in each courner.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow some piss pour spelling there lol. :rofl:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

SMURF said:


> *See you Guys There, Bringing a couple Homies with me, 75 Rag and another 76 Hard Top.*


Cool SMURF :thumbsup: see you there bro.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

SMURF said:


> *See you Guys There, Bringing a couple Homies with me, 75 Rag and another 76 Hard Top.*


SEE YOUR THERE PRIMO!:rimshot:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Is our body style 47 trying to buy weatherstrip but it says for body style 47 caprice impala coupe custom coupe


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

AutoZone says it replaces original part #9678190/1


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> Wow some piss pour spelling there lol. :rofl:


MADE A 
I MADE A MISTAKE


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> I`M THINKING JUST CUTTING A TURN OFF THE CHROME FRONT ONES, AND USE THE NEW ONES ON THE REAR, MAYBE 4 TURNS ON THAT, CAUSE IT HAS 3 TON COILS ON THE BACK, THAT MGHT BE TO HARD A COIL


not too many batts, you should run a 1 ton coil, and a 2 ton up front. i used a 2 ton in my regal with a v6 and it was fine. 3-4 ton coil too much if you want a smoother oldschool ride.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

OLDTIME47 said:


> not too many batts, you should run a 1 ton coil, and a 2 ton up front. i used a 2 ton in my regal with a v6 and it was fine. 3-4 ton coil too much if you want a smoother oldschool ride.


JASON
THAT`S WHAT MY FRIEND WAS TELLING ME THAT HELPED ME SET THE TRUNK UP,,,,,,,,,,,TO CUT THOSE NEW COILS , USE THEM IN FRONT, AND RUN STOCK COILS 4 TURN, BUT RUN THEM IN THE REAR.
BUT I FOUND OUT THAT GUYS WITH THE SAME CARS, ARE RUNNING HEAVIER SPRINGS, AND SAYING THEY HAD A NICE RIDING CAR, SO I WAS LOOKING TO SEE IF I COULD JUST ADJUST ( BY CUTTING SMALLER)WHAT I ALREADY HAD MOUNTED, BEFORE I PULLED OUT SPRINGS IN THIS HEAT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> ARE YOU POINTING YOUR SPELLING FINGER AT ME?
> I TYPE WITH MY LEFT HAND, AND I CAN ONLY TYPE FOR A SHORT TIME BEFORE I FEEL DISCOMFORT IN MY LEFT ARM, AND IF I DON`T GET THE CORRECT KEY PUSHED EXACLY, IT MY OR MAY NOT PUNCH IN, SO IF I GO BACK AND FORTH WITH SOMEONE, AFTER A WHILE ITS GETTING HARDER TO DO. SO SOMETIMES I HAVE TO GO BACK AND CORRECT A SIMPLE EMAIL A FEW TIMES.
> 
> BUT I HOPE YOU WERE NOT DIRECTING YOUR COMMENT AT ME, THAT WOULD BE FULL DISRESPECT SINCE YOU DON`T REALLY KNOW ME.


 THINK HE WAS TALKING ABOUT HIS POST PERRY, NOT YOURS.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> THINK HE WAS TALKING ABOUT HIS POST PERRY, NOT YOURS.


I NEVER CAUGHT IT,,I WAS TOO USED TO READING MY SPELLING, HIS LOOKED NORMAL TO BE,,,,,,,,,,,,WHEWWWWWWWWW
I FEEL BETTER NOW!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT THESE COMING IN THIS WEEK


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> GOT THESE COMING IN THIS WEEK


Wow..... I never thought nos stuff this good existed. 
Great score !!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> quarter window moldings for ghouses w/o vinyl roof
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1974-1975-1...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5ae9eba576&vxp=mtr


HOOKED TO GLASS POSTED IT UP, THANKS! 
OTHER WISE I NEVER WOULD HAVE SEEN IT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> Wow..... I never thought nos stuff this good existed.
> Great score !!


THESE ARE TUFF TO FIND, BUT THE G-HOUSE HELP SITE IS UP AND RUNNING, GOTTA THANK "HOOKED TO GLASS " ON THIS LEAD. THESE ARE FOR A PAAINTED TOP, MINE HAS A 1/2 LANDAU TOP, BUT I`M UP IN THE AIR ABOUT REDOING IT, IT JUST MIGHT GET A FLAKED 1/2 TOP. BUT THESE CAN STILL WORK, AS THESE FIT THE PADDED TOP, SO THEY ARE A LITTLE BIT LONGER, SO IF I RUN THE TOP, OR PAINT THE TOP, I CAN MAKE THEM FIT.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> GOT THESE COMING IN THIS WEEK


GOOD FINDE RIGHT THERE!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> MADE A
> I MADE A MISTAKE


:rofl: not you man my piss pour spelling. If it was not such a pain in the ass to fix it from my phone I would. 

Also I'm to lazy to care you can get the just of it :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Big Red be a dum dum but at the end of the day he is my homie


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> :rofl: not you man my piss pour spelling. If it was not such a pain in the ass to fix it from my phone I would.
> 
> Also I'm to lazy to care you can get the just of it :biggrin:


NAW MAN, I GOT ON THE DEFENSE, AFTER TYPING MY LEFT HAD KILLS ME, AND I CANT TYPE WITH MY RIGHT, CAR ACCIDENT SHIT, SO IF I GO BACK AND FORTH, IT`S JUST A GIANT PAIN FOR ME, THATS WHY DONT TEXT MESSAGE ANYONE , SOMTIMES MY HANDS DON`T DO WHAT MY BRAIN TELLS THEM TO DO, SO AT THE END OF THE DAY, WE`RE ON HERE LATE NIGHTS, SO IT`S HARD, SOMTIMES I GO BACK A COUPLE TIMES TO CHECK A SIMPLE NOTE. SO IT WAS ALL ME, AND I`M SORRY FOR THINKING IT WAS YOU.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This 74 on eBay is tha exact same color combo as mine was ordered :wow: vinyl top and all!! Minus tha power, this is my cars twin :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> I`M THINKING JUST CUTTING A TURN OFF THE CHROME FRONT ONES, AND USE THE NEW ONES ON THE REAR, MAYBE 4 TURNS ON THAT, CAUSE IT HAS 3 TON COILS ON THE BACK, THAT MGHT BE TO HARD A COIL


 yea bro one more turn off the chrome ones will give you a softer ride than you have now.. but you really have to loose those 3 tons in the back. 
that is why your felling way to stiff! of this i am sure...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> This 74 on eBay is tha exact same color combo as mine was ordered :wow: vinyl top and all!! Minus tha power, this is my cars twin :biggrin:


God this is beautiful


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> yea bro one more turn off the chrome ones will give you a softer ride than you have now.. but you really have to loose those 3 tons in the back.
> that is why your felling way to stiff! of this i am sure...
> 
> View attachment 548883


I agree rear ones gotta go, but I'm gonna try your way first, cut the fronts, and change out the rears
Angain, thanks for the help, ever want get rid of your car? Love that color combo!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> NAW MAN, I GOT ON THE DEFENSE, AFTER TYPING MY LEFT HAD KILLS ME, AND I CANT TYPE WITH MY RIGHT, CAR ACCIDENT SHIT, SO IF I GO BACK AND FORTH, IT`S JUST A GIANT PAIN FOR ME, THATS WHY DONT TEXT MESSAGE ANYONE , SOMTIMES MY HANDS DON`T DO WHAT MY BRAIN TELLS THEM TO DO, SO AT THE END OF THE DAY, WE`RE ON HERE LATE NIGHTS, SO IT`S HARD, SOMTIMES I GO BACK A COUPLE TIMES TO CHECK A SIMPLE NOTE. SO IT WAS ALL ME, AND I`M SORRY FOR THINKING IT WAS YOU.


It's all good man


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> This 74 on eBay is tha exact same color combo as mine was ordered :wow: vinyl top and all!! Minus tha power, this is my cars twin :biggrin:


THAT CAR HAS RAN ON EBAY FOR ABOUT THE LAST YEAR, THE FIRST TIME HE PUT IT UP HE WAS ASKING 19,995.00!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> GOT THESE COMING IN THIS WEEK


NICE!!! I GOT A SET OF THOSE LAST WEEK FROM A FRIEND OF MINE THAT SAID COME GET EM, HES HAD THEM IN HIS SHOP FOR YEARS AND ALMOST THREW THEM OUT WHEN HE WAS CLEANING UP!!:run:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> NICE!!! I GOT A SET OF THOSE LAST WEEK FROM A FRIEND OF MINE THAT SAID COME GET EM, HES HAD THEM IN HIS SHOP FOR YEARS AND ALMOST THREW THEM OUT WHEN HE WAS CLEANING UP!!:run:


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


X2 HOLY SHIT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YEP!!!! SCORED!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> I agree rear ones gotta go, but I'm gonna try your way first, cut the fronts, and change out the rears
> Angain, thanks for the help, ever want get rid of your car? Love that color combo!



Put a video camera in your front seat when you go for your first ride, so we can see that big ole smile on your face!:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

R those rubber felt things at top if door window sweeps ? Anyone kno where to get


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> This 74 on eBay is tha exact same color combo as mine was ordered :wow: vinyl top and all!! Minus tha power, this is my cars twin :biggrin:


Anyone kno where to get those door pull strap covers at the end


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> R those rubber felt things at top if door window sweeps ? Anyone kno where to get


I RAN INTO A DUDE THAT LIVES IN RIVERSIDE THAT MIGHT HV ALL THE RUBBER MLDGS THAT YOUR LOOKING FOR. IM JUST WAITING TO HEAR BACK FROM HIM.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I RAN INTO A DUDE THAT LIVES IN RIVERSIDE THAT MIGHT HV ALL THE RUBBER MLDGS THAT YOUR LOOKING FOR. IM JUST WAITING TO HEAR BACK FROM HIM.


thanks kool let me kno


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Anyone kno where to get those door pull strap covers at the end


THERE`S A GUY ON EBAY SELLING INTERIOE PARTS FROM A MAROON INTERIOR CAPRICE
AND I SAW THE DOOR PULLS SELLING ON AUCTION


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> NICE!!! I GOT A SET OF THOSE LAST WEEK FROM A FRIEND OF MINE THAT SAID COME GET EM, HES HAD THEM IN HIS SHOP FOR YEARS AND ALMOST THREW THEM OUT WHEN HE WAS CLEANING UP!!:run:


I COULD HAVE JUST BOUGHT YOURS INSTEAD OF THESE:facepalm:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> I COULD HAVE JUST BOUGHT YOURS INSTEAD OF THESE:facepalm:


:nono: MINE AINT FOR SALE!!! I LOOKED AT THOSE AND WAS GONNA PULL THE TRIGGER ON THEM BUT WHEN I LOGGED BACK ON THE AUCTION WAS OVER AND THEM BITCHES WERE GONE!!!!:yessad:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :nono: MINE AINT FOR SALE!!! I LOOKED AT THOSE AND WAS GONNA PULL THE TRIGGER ON THEM BUT WHEN I LOGGED BACK ON THE AUCTION WAS OVER AND THEM BITCHES WERE GONE!!!!:yessad:


I NEW I HADDA ACT QUICK, I CALLED THAT GUY UP, THEN HIT THAT BUTTON


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> I NEW I HADDA ACT QUICK, I CALLED THAT GUY UP, THEN HIT THAT BUTTON


YOU SCORED MAN, I WAS GONNA HAVE 2 SETS, WELL I THOUGHT I WAS TIL THEY DISAPPEARED!!!:cheesy:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Is everyones VIN bodycode #47


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Is everyones VIN bodycode #47


CAPRICE CLASSICS
CAPRICE LANDAU
IMPALE LANDAU
ALL #47


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> YOU SCORED MAN, I WAS GONNA HAVE 2 SETS, WELL I THOUGHT I WAS TIL THEY DISAPPEARED!!!:cheesy:


YOU DON`T NEED 2 EXTRA SETS.
I STILL HAVE THAT ROLL OF THE CHROME WINDOW TRIM TOO
WANNA MATCH THE NEW TRIM TO THAT AFTERMARKET CHROME ROLL, THE ROLL, TAKES THE FACTORY CLIPS TOO, I MIGHT MAKE MYSELF A FEW SETS TO HANG ON THE WALL


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> R those rubber felt things at top if door window sweeps ? Anyone kno where to get


they sell them new.... bought a set on ebay couple years ago...comes with inside(attaches to door panel)...and outside(attaches to door)


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> they sell them new.... bought a set on ebay couple years ago...comes with inside(attaches to door panel)...and outside(attaches to door)


 they come with chrome?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Anyone kno where to get those door pull strap covers at the end


Tha plastic inserts?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> YOU SCORED MAN, I WAS GONNA HAVE 2 SETS, WELL I THOUGHT I WAS TIL THEY DISAPPEARED!!!:cheesy:


I got two sets too  gonna send mine out for chroming :drama:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Tha plastic inserts?


 yes


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

2012 GLASSHOUSE FEST


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> they come with chrome?


yes with chrome


----------



## 74glizzy (Oct 3, 2012)

Selling my 74 impala(glasshouse) :-( Hate to do it but it's time..anyone in Az interested,hit me up!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

OLDTIME47 said:


> not too many batts, you should run a 1 ton coil, and a 2 ton up front. i used a 2 ton in my regal with a v6 and it was fine. 3-4 ton coil too much if you want a smoother oldschool ride.


THESE LOOK 3 TON ON THE REAR


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> THESE LOOK 3 TON ON THE REAR


Why don't u just put power balls and use the 3 ton in the back u will be good. I had 12 batt in the back of mine. Once I'm done going that way again.and I got 4 ton in the front


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I found out tha other day that convertible door glass is not tha same as 2dr glass :wow:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> they sell them new.... bought a set on ebay couple years ago...comes with inside(attaches to door panel)...and outside(attaches to door)


How hard r they to put on


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm back fellas, been away for awhile, I was busy getting married and doing the honeymoon thing but I did manage to get my 74 to the house. Stock tires were bad so I put some rollers on it for the mean time.. Here's a couple pics..


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

Being lazy and don't want to read through the thread, can anyone give me info or a page link to a rear end swap? I know some guys go with the 88 caddy rear end but I wanted to go with a 91-96 caprice rear end.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> THESE LOOK 3 TON ON THE REAR


Messin with MR 59 this week, I had to back her out the garage and give her a bath this afternoon,,



























you see the front coils are 4.5 ton in thickness and needing to be changed now. but i always loved my lay. 








and you see these two tones have gotten so soft, that the cup almost hit's the rear end when i lock up that ass. I would love to have my back lock up higher, but i dont want reverse coil and i dont want to lose not one tinny bit of lay...

(dont laugh at all my rust and oil you guys) nor the dust.. only me would take pictures of the car before washing it! lol


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> Messin with MR 59 this week, I had to back her out the garage and give her a bath this afternoon,,
> 
> View attachment 549772
> View attachment 549773
> ...


DUSTY OR NOT, STILL LOOKS GOOD MAN!!:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> Messin with MR 59 this week, I had to back her out the garage and give her a bath this afternoon,,
> 
> View attachment 549772
> View attachment 549773
> ...


Looking good hydrohype.


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

perry, how many batteries are you running or going to run? from talking to the older guys yrs back, they're system was use the stock front coils for the rear and would use truck coils for the front.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I have stock coild in rear no shocks it bounces alot my primo has same n doesnt bounce as much. Maybe bad coils


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Deucee D said:


> I'm back fellas, been away for awhile, I was busy getting married and doing the honeymoon thing but I did manage to get my 74 to the house. Stock tires were bad so I put some rollers on it for the mean time.. Here's a couple pics..


Nice homie
congrat on your marriage ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

OLDTIME47 said:


> perry, how many batteries are you running or going to run? from talking to the older guys yrs back, they're system was use the stock front coils for the rear and would use truck coils for the front.


well i have new 3/4 ton truck coils , and i bought some 2 ton , that are coming, gonna play with it alittle more .
i have 4 tons up fromt, and 3 ton on the rear, i might put the 3 tons up front, and the truck spring out back, but i need to see the two tons that are coming 1st. 
won`t take long to change them out


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> GOT THESE COMING IN THIS WEEK


Nice score man!
There is that without vynil comment on that hand written tag in the pic. Seems more common now that I know the difference exists. Lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> THAT CAR HAS RAN ON EBAY FOR ABOUT THE LAST YEAR, THE FIRST TIME HE PUT IT UP HE WAS ASKING 19,995.00!!!!


Wow. Gotta wonder sometimes.
I was flipping through adds for 75 rags that ranged in price from 4 grand to not even listed. Even the stuff out there for 20 grand wasn't that nice to me.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Nice score man!
> There is that without vynil comment on that hand written tag in the pic. Seems more common now that I know the difference exists. Lol.


these are fpr the painted top cars, but since my car has the landau top, im thinking of redoing the top, if not it might get flaked
either way, the trim i bought is the longer version, so either way i decide to go, i can cut them down to fit if i leave the landau top


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Wow. Gotta wonder sometimes.
> I was flipping through adds for 75 rags that ranged in price from 4 grand to not even listed. Even the stuff out there for 20 grand wasn't that nice to me.


if you look at the 20k cars, they are all low mile cars since there`s no space for the 100.000k mile! so if you look close alot of those cars have been all doctored up, and scrubbed up, and a 1 day re-spray, instant low mile collector car


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

how do the tie rods fit into the centerlink king nut toward the front or rear ???


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> DUSTY OR NOT, STILL LOOKS GOOD MAN!!:thumbsup:





SHOPS LAGGARD.. [COLOR=#000000 said:


> Looking good hydrohype. THANKS GUYS..
> [/COLOR]
> SHE NEEDS ALOT OF WORK WHEN YOU SEE HER IN PERSON, SHE JUST TAKES PRETTY PICTURES BECAUSE OF HER COMPLEXION
> 
> ...


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> Nice homie
> congrat on your marriage ttt


Thanks Homie!


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> SHOPS LAGGARD.. [COLOR=#000000 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good hydrohype. THANKS GUYS..
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Deucee D said:


> Hydrohype said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup: Looks good homie..
> ...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I found out tha other day that convertible door glass is not tha same as 2dr glass :wow:


Really? Luckily I still have my convertible doors with glass. I rebuilt doors for my rag from a 2dr ht.
Thanks for shipping out the convertible rear power windows. They came in the next day. Haven't picked them up yet


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> SHOPS LAGGARD.. [COLOR=#000000 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good hydrohype. THANKS GUYS..
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay do 76 Impalas have tha same 6 piece side trim as 75-76 Caprice? 


"A rolling Glasshouse gathers no moss" (or dust in Hydros case :biggrin I just had to blow this pic up


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Heart of the City!:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> CAPRICE CLASSICS
> CAPRICE LANDAU
> IMPALE LANDAU
> ALL #47


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Deucee D said:


> Being lazy and don't want to read through the thread, can anyone give me info or a page link to a rear end swap? I know some guys go with the 88 caddy rear end but I wanted to go with a 91-96 caprice rear end.


Congrats on the wedding.
And the ride looks good man.
Check out dirtys build topic. He has some real good rear end swap info in it. Page numbers are in his signature I think. You just have to find one of those now.lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> these are fpr the painted top cars, but since my car has the landau top, im thinking of redoing the top, if not it might get flaked
> either way, the trim i bought is the longer version, so either way i decide to go, i can cut them down to fit if i leave the landau top


if it were me i'd keep it landau.
I honestly didnt even know there was a differance there until this past summer. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> if you look at the 20k cars, they are all low mile cars since there`s no space for the 100.000k mile! so if you look close alot of those cars have been all doctored up, and scrubbed up, and a 1 day re-spray, instant low mile collector car


Thats what im afraid of. I dont want to commit on a car. Go to pick it up and find out its a painted turd. 
i also want a white interior, wich can always look good in a picture with the right amount of flash. lol.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Thats what im afraid of. I dont want to commit on a car. Go to pick it up and find out its a painted turd.
> i also want a white interior, wich can always look good in a picture with the right amount of flash. lol.


i want a white interior also, but the ones you see on line, look repainted, cause they look too white


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

socapots said:


> Congrats on the wedding.
> And the ride looks good man.
> Check out dirtys build topic. He has some real good rear end swap info in it. Page numbers are in his signature I think. You just have to find one of those now.lol


Thanks bro, wedding set me back on my build but oh well she's happy now :yes: Yeah I looked at his build topic but none of the pictures load up for me.. I think he used a 91-96 caprice rear end but with disk brakes of course..


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/3310881119.html


clean 76 from the looks of it.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/3310881119.html
> 
> 
> clean 76 from the looks of it.


why the black seat belts?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got these in today,,,,,not sure if it was a "deal" or not , 1 needs to be shaped better, and not sure a heat gun will work, anybody have a damaged chunk i can test?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got more pics of the front of the 76, 4 tons need to go


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looking good perry


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> looking good perry


Thanks, shes coming along at a snails pace, but getting there, the top guy is stopping by tomorrow to measure out for the new top, but kind puzzled on the new window trim, if I don't think I can get it to fit, it's going back
Just 36years of the trim being in a box, 1 is out of shape, and this stuff don't bend, it breaks, so I have to decide to keep it, and play with later, or send it back? The other side fits real nice, just one needs the adjustments,
Getting the 39 ready to take out tomorrow for a cruise night, 70k og miles on that car, all og down to the paint!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> Thanks, shes coming along at a snails pace, but getting there, the top guy is stopping by tomorrow to measure out for the new top, but kind puzzled on the new window trim, if I don't think I can get it to fit, it's going back
> Just 36years of the trim being in a box, 1 is out of shape, and this stuff don't bend, it breaks, so I have to decide to keep it, and play with later, or send it back? The other side fits real nice, just one needs the adjustments,
> Getting the 39 ready to take out tomorrow for a cruise night, 70k og miles on that car, all og down to the paint!


It's to bad you do not have an extra ride sitting around where you could kind of fit it and let it sit in the sun and slowly work out the bend. 

I know what you mean though that trim is not made to bend it is a hard plastic. Mine on my Malibu are made from the same shit I am just lucky I could find a new set easily.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> got these in today,,,,,not sure if it was a "deal" or not , 1 needs to be shaped better, and not sure a heat gun will work, anybody have a damaged chunk i can test?


I MIGHT HAVE A OLD PIECE PERRY IN MY SHOP, ILL LOOK TODAY AND LET YOU KNOW. MY LANDAU IS SUPPOSED TO BE DELIVERED TOMORROW!!:run:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> I MIGHT HAVE A OLD PIECE PERRY IN MY SHOP, ILL LOOK TODAY AND LET YOU KNOW. MY LANDAU IS SUPPOSED TO BE DELIVERED TOMORROW!!:run:


thanks!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> It's to bad you do not have an extra ride sitting around where you could kind of fit it and let it sit in the sun and slowly work out the bend.
> 
> I know what you mean though that trim is not made to bend it is a hard plastic. Mine on my Malibu are made from the same shit I am just lucky I could find a new set easily.


as of today we have winter weather now?, last week was in the mid 90`s , today 20 degree difference? so letting it sit out side taped around a window shaped form, is gone for the next few months, that`s why i got to see if i can reshape it now, or send them back,the one that needs to be reshaped, needs the "reshaping" from the tight radius forward, to the clip side . if i try this cold, it will break at that radius


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn it's to the tight radius that's the shits man. If you where close I would give you my Malibu ones to try to bend. 

Oh and your winter weather is like our summer weather so fuck you in the nicest way :rofl:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> as of today we have winter weather now?, last week was in the mid 90`s , today 20 degree difference? so letting it sit out side taped around a window shaped form, is gone for the next few months, that`s why i got to see if i can reshape it now, or send them back,the one that needs to be reshaped, needs the "reshaping" from the tight radius forward, to the clip side . if i try this cold, it will break at that radius


U can pass'em down/donate them to me


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lets see.....$529+ minus $30....lets see if I can figure the savings


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> lets see.....$529+ minus $30....lets see if I can figure the savings


Nice bro!!! :thumbsup: Can you hook a brother up??


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

Who's all coming to Vegas next weekend?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> lets see.....$529+ minus $30....lets see if I can figure the savings


i might have to do just that, anybody know if this guy still has them?
i wanted the og parts, but the cars been fondled already so the virginity factor is long gone:tears:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> lets see.....$529+ minus $30....lets see if I can figure the savings


Nice. With spares in the back seat even. Lol.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> lets see.....$529+ minus $30....lets see if I can figure the savings


 thats how much they cost


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> i might have to do just that, anybody know if this guy still has them?
> i wanted the og parts, but the cars been fondled already so the virginity factor is long gone:tears:


yea havnt been to Pomona in awhile...I'd like to pick up a couple sets...

Saul bought some from him(and took this pic)


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea havnt been to Pomona in awhile...I'd like to pick up a couple sets...
> 
> Saul bought some from him(and took this pic)


anybody have this guys number?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

How much r they 500?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> How much r they 500?


who knows how to get hold of this guy?
i see the car at pomona swap,


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

i know a couple people that have bought them from this guy, they were happy with them.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Those trims look good once installed on the car i bought a set for my old brown 76 impala and they fit perfect even the original clips slide right in dude sells them for $30 at pomona ill look for his number and post it up if i find it


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Does he make them or r they og cuz I need a set to


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

He makes them out of the door edging plastic trim that comes in a roll but the kind he uses is the same size as the original plastic trim


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

They hold theyre shape too!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Does he sell the clips? Does anyone have extra set of clips? Thanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> if it were me i'd keep it landau.
> I honestly didnt even know there was a differance there until this past summer. lol.


X2. I think we all learned that together


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SAUL said:


> He makes them out of the door edging plastic trim that comes in a roll but the kind he uses is the same size as the original plastic trim


i can mahe them if i knew where to get them trim
i bought a roll, the widest i could find, but they don`t look as wide as those trims


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i have 1 test trim , maybe coming, anyone have a old broken piece? need to see if it re-shapes in hot water


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> i can mahe them if i knew where to get them trim
> i bought a roll, the widest i could find, but they don`t look as wide as those trims


Yea this plastic he uses is the same size as the originals from the car, i believe he said he orders it from back east. He told me he has the whole cut out of both sides of windows so when he makes a set he goes based on them and lets them sit on the quarter windows so they can stay shapped. I looked for his number but no luck. I'm sure he will be outhere this sunday if he is i will get the info for everyone


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone carry weathetstrip at Pomona?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SAUL said:


> Yea this plastic he uses is the same size as the originals from the car, i believe he said he orders it from back east. He told me he has the whole cut out of both sides of windows so when he makes a set he goes based on them and lets them sit on the quarter windows so they can stay shapped. I looked for his number but no luck. I'm sure he will be outhere this sunday if he is i will get the info for everyone


:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

SAUL said:


> He makes them out of the door edging plastic trim that comes in a roll but the kind he uses is the same size as the original plastic trim


How can I get ahold of this guy so I can get a pair


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea havnt been to Pomona in awhile...I'd like to pick up a couple sets...
> 
> Saul bought some from him(and took this pic)


shit.. i'd love to get at least one set as well.. 
or at least find out the width of the remake trim so i can look for it myself. 
I'm pretty sure the mangled set on my car is not right.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

aztec1 said:


> How can I get ahold of this guy so I can get a pair


as far as i can see.. Keep an eye on this topic. and if we get lucky his name will appear next week sometime.. or at least a number to call..


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey phil do you still have that floor?


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i put some f this trim on,,,,,,,,,
won`t be using the N.O.S. tirm
tried this on instead


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> Hey phil do you still have that floor?


yep.... still got it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> i put some f this trim on,,,,,,,,,
> won`t be using the N.O.S. tirm
> tried this on instead


dam are the stainless trim warped!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Yo Ryan (Invisible Empire), post up tha goods


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam are the stainless trim warped!


here you go `ol eagle eye
it might be your eyes


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ment' the quarter top stainless trim...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> ment' the quarter top stainless trim...


Think it's a reflection
Anyway if there is anything dings the whole tops coming off in a couple weeks


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

My pinion shaft lock bolt in my diff. is sheared off half way in. Any suggestions on how to get the prick out?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Anybody rollimg from the IE to the Glasshouse Fest


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Yo Ryan (Invisible Empire), post up tha goods


I AINT GOOD W POSTING PICS. GOTTA GET AT HARBOR PHIL, HE HOOKS ME UP!!:h5:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> I AINT GOOD W POSTING PICS. GOTTA GET AT HARBOR PHIL, HE HOOKS ME UP!!:h5:


WHEN EVER YOUR READY,
I`LL WALK THRU THE "HOW TO" ON POSTEN UP YOUR PICS


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Those plastic trim pieces work good 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=552142&stc=1&d=1349837563


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

here you brother.....man oh man this fucker is 'perry approved'

....OG as fuck


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> here you brother.....man oh man this fucker is 'perry approved'
> 
> ....OG as fuck


THANKS MAN!!!! THERE SHE IS DEZZY!!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> Those plastic trim pieces work good
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=552142&stc=1&d=1349837563


Wat u use to hold the ends together


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Wat u use to hold the ends together


I just made a thin cut and it meets up right on the money


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> here you brother.....man oh man this fucker is 'perry approved'
> 
> ....OG as fuck


I want this bad boy! So mines up for sale if anyone is interested  hit me up


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> here you brother.....man oh man this fucker is 'perry approved'
> 
> ....OG as fuck


YES SHE IS!:h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SAUL said:


> I want this bad boy! So mines up for sale if anyone is interested  hit me up


get in line....


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> get in line....


Lol!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> here you brother.....man oh man this fucker is 'perry approved'
> 
> ....OG as fuck



Is this for sale?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Is this for sale?



Ryan never sells his cars......



:rofl:



until a couple weeks later


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Anybody rollimg from the IE to the Glasshouse Fest


I'll be there...with or without the glasshouse


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> Ryan never sells his cars......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope he keeps this one, these original paint cars are getting harder to find as time goes on
To me, I gotta have the og paint, that tells the story of how the car was cared for.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

exactly why mine is bare metal.... so I know exactly what's what....



*i think this black one will be the keeper(fingers crossed)...he's sold toooo many glasshouses not to keep a original beauty


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

bare metal style.....


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> here you brother.....man oh man this fucker is 'perry approved'
> 
> ....OG as fuck


:shocked: 

Black interior would be the only thing changed until it need paint job.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG RED said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Black interior would be the only thing changed until it need paint job.


:nono: you would be NUTS to TOUCH the interior of this car,it is pristine!!!!! i have had MANY of these cars and this is the most original and flawless interior i have seen!!!:h5:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

That is a sweet ride.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :nono: you would be NUTS to TOUCH the interior of this car,it is pristine!!!!! i have had MANY of these cars and this is the most original and flawless interior i have seen!!!:h5:


:rofl:.... this is one you leave alone and cruise


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :nono: you would be NUTS to TOUCH the interior of this car,it is pristine!!!!! i have had MANY of these cars and this is the most original and flawless interior i have seen!!!:h5:


that red interior is what makes thes cars special, hw many black with red g/houses


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> that red interior is what makes thes cars special, hw many black with red g/houses


40K ORIGINAL MILES TOO, W CB AND FM CONVERTER HOOKED UP TO ORIGINAL AM RADIO WITH 8 TRACK!!!:yes:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> 40K ORIGINAL MILES TOO, W CB AND FM CONVERTER HOOKED UP TO ORIGINAL AM RADIO WITH 8 TRACK!!!:yes:


you got a good car,
try to hang on to this one, but if you get the itch to sell it, you can park it here as an intervention, out site out of mind


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> lets see.....$529+ minus $30....lets see if I can figure the savings


The guys name is Eddie..I actually worked with the guy..Im the one who showed him how to put this stuff on and even ordered the stuff with him....


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I can do it too..I just need a template to start making them...and also have the idea to make them out of metal but I cant seem to find the template..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

jjarez79 said:


> The guys name is Eddie..I actually worked with the guy..Im the one who showed him how to put this stuff on and even ordered the stuff with him....


:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> you got a good car,
> try to hang on to this one, but if you get the itch to sell it, you can park it here as an intervention, out site out of mind


:rofl:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

:run:








Have the right mind to do it myself since I'm laid off..Ill check tomorrow how I can go about this and find the place that sells by the foot..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

jjarez79 said:


> :run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

jjarez79 said:


> :run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> :run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a glasshouse anymore but I'd like to order a set


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jjarez79 said:


> :run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> THANKS MAN!!!! THERE SHE IS DEZZY!!!


:thumbsup: Dezzy approved too lol!! Drive it to tha fest :naughty:



SAUL said:


> I want this bad boy! So mines up for sale if anyone is interested  hit me up[/QUOTE
> 
> Post yours up again :thumbsup: for those that don't really know


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Whooohoooo I got another kick panel trash can (since Phil won't sell me his :biggrin now I just need one more for tha waghouse


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright Glass House Homies this is my cousins 76 Been waiting 7 long years for this to get done. the tru's were my gift to him for xmas for that TRU old school look!:thumbsup:....:biggrin: what you think?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 552823
> View attachment 552824
> View attachment 552825
> View attachment 552826
> ...


REAL NICE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Whooohoooo I got another kick panel trash can (since Phil won't sell me his :biggrin now I just need one more for tha waghouse


:run:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

jjarez79 said:


> I can do it too..I just need a template to start making them...and also have the idea to make them out of metal but I cant seem to find the template..


Wasn't there a dude making them from metal. But thicker and chrome. Thought I remember seeing that on here.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 552823
> View attachment 552824
> View attachment 552825
> View attachment 552826
> ...


 I think that's a badass ride..

And everyone needs a cousin like you to buy them a set of wheels too.lol.
You a good man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

jjarez79 said:


> :run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it up. I'm sure you will have buyers.. Unless you price it wrong.


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks!:thumbsup: the idea for the the paint and the ghost patterns where my idea too but he wont admit it lol.....:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

TTT for the window trim


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

I posted a how to on page 1707 check it out everything you need to know to install yourself


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

53k miles For Sale


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


>


GANGSTER RIDE!!!!:h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SAUL said:


> 53k miles For Sale


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SAUL said:


> 53k miles For Sale


Such a sweet ride.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

danny_boy_65 said:


> Thanks!:thumbsup: the idea for the the paint and the ghost patterns where my idea too but he wont admit it lol.....:twak: :biggrin:


DID HE FLAKE THE INSIDE OF THE SIDE TRIM?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice I love tha colors and tru's are my favorite


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SouthSide76 said:


> Thanks again for all the positive feed back :thumbsup:I could make these and sell them to all you glasshouse riders for some money but that wouldn't be cool so.... I'm going to tell you how to make your own.
> This is what you will need
> 1) A set of og clips
> 2)3M plastic emblem & trim adhesive
> ...


HERE IT IS


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Nice I love tha colors and tru's are my favorite


I like everything but the mirrors....

not a fan of iroc mirrors


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> HERE IT IS


yea this was a well kept secret years ago...(since there wasn't so many glasshouse builders at the time)....

my glasshouse is still stripped on a bodycart so it would be real easy to mass produce sets...


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> GANGSTER RIDE!!!!:h5:


SHhhhhhh iii it!!!!!!!!!! Real Nice!!!


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION CC 818


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that fucker is nice


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

if u swap the rearend u cant lay all the way?? or only when driving? will 18" shocks let the car lay or too long?? thanks 
anyone going to pomona or vegas?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^ With the rear end swap you can't roll dumped out in the back as the drive shaft rubs unless you have moved the tunnel up. Also it will only lay out till the drive shaft gets to the floor. 

Not sure about the shocks.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> if u swap the rearend u cant lay all the way?? or only when driving? will 18" shocks let the car lay or too long?? thanks
> anyone going to pomona or vegas?





BIG RED said:


> ^^ With the rear end swap you can't roll dumped out in the back as the drive shaft rubs unless you have moved the tunnel up. Also it will only lay out till the drive shaft gets to the floor.
> 
> Not sure about the shocks.


like he said..
And if you use the stock rear end and have it shortened you will not have the problem of the drive shaft rubbing the tunnel.
i have pics of some one elses build in my build topic for reference. I think the same stuff was from this thread somewhere


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

just tunneled my G-House here's a couple of pics. my homie ceasar doing what he doe's. :biggrin: 


















































































This is what i was talking about. Cant remember whos car it was at the moment. But shows what needs to be done to lay it right out.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl: : rofl:

*at the moment.......rich should of never did that deal with the devil.... errr I mean the christians...


......just pay the price have the stock shortened no butcher job or Cadi crap required


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

socapots said:


> just tunneled my G-House here's a couple of pics. my homie ceasar doing what he doe's. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much turns of coil to dump like that 3


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl: : rofl:
> 
> *at the moment.......rich should of never did that deal with the devil.... errr I mean the christians...
> 
> ...


So if u get an original axle shorten .......no need for all the cutting and cadi parts!,,,


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl: : rofl:
> 
> *at the moment.......rich should of never did that deal with the devil.... errr I mean the christians...
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sykes74impala said:


> So if u get an original axle shorten .......no need for all the cutting and cadi parts!,,,


yes no Cadi rear(which doesn't fit very well in the first place)...no shortened driveshaft, no floor chop....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

maybe i need to tunnel mine?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl: : rofl:
> 
> *at the moment.......rich should of never did that deal with the devil.... errr I mean the christians...
> 
> ...


 where can we do this ? A around how much


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> maybe i need to tunnel mine?



do you really want to butcher it more?

finish and drive....fuck it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> where can we do this ? A around how much


pm smurf....


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea he said like 800 theres nowhere cheaper on that post he showed the difference how low with Cadi rear and shortend rear. Has anyone tried adjustable uppers


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> do you really want to butcher it more?
> 
> finish and drive....fuck it


BUTCHER IT?
WHY THE NASTY TONE?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> NEEDS TUNNEL


YOU GOT TUNNEL VISION!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Yea he said like 800 theres nowhere cheaper on that post he showed the difference how low with Cadi rear and shortend rear. Has anyone tried adjustable uppers


I'm sure you can get a 90s caprice rearend at any one of those dozen junk pick apart yards there in Coachella $200 driveline shortened 2" $60 big rich in L.A. can do it
I did mine for under $400 but sold it before i could do the tunnel


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> BUTCHER IT?
> WHY THE NASTY TONE?


when you gotta pull interior and carpet out of a nice glasshouse....cut , weld....just for a couple inches lower....I get upset


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> DID HE FLAKE THE INSIDE OF THE SIDE TRIM?


no it's done in silver leafing


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> I like everything but the mirrors....
> 
> not a fan of iroc mirrors


yeah don't get me started on those or the door handles.................


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> when you gotta pull interior and carpet out of a nice glasshouse....cut , weld....just for a couple inches lower....I get upset


 I WOUDN`T LET BOTHER YOU, I DON`T THINK I`LL DO IT, CHANGED NEW SPRINGS ALL ALL AROUND TODAY AND LOWERED IT MORE BY A FEW INCHES. 
SO YOU SHOULD BE OKAY,,,,,
ALSO YOU NEED TO CUT ON THE BACK SEAT TOO , TO MATCH THE NEW TUNNEL HUMP


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I GOT A CLEAN SET OF TRIM THAT`S ALL SHINY AND VERY STRIGHT IF ANYBODY NEEDS A SET TO LEAF OR FLAKE


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Anybody try adjustable uppers instead of tunnel


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> I WOUDN`T LET BOTHER YOU, I DON`T THINK I`LL DO IT, CHANGED NEW SPRINGS ALL ALL AROUND TODAY AND LOWERED IT MORE BY A FEW INCHES.
> SO YOU SHOULD BE OKAY,,,,,
> ALSO YOU NEED TO CUT ON THE BACK SEAT TOO , TO MATCH THE NEW TUNNEL HUMP


:thumbsup:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

So 90s caprice rear end u don't need to tunnel under the seat???


brn2ridelo said:


> I'm sure you can get a 90s caprice rearend at any one of those dozen junk pick apart yards there in Coachella $200 driveline shortened 2" $60 big rich in L.A. can do it
> I did mine for under $400 but sold it before i could do the tunnel


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats the normal if I want to lay frame it aint goin happpen maybe adjustable upper trailing arms will help


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> I WOUDN`T LET BOTHER YOU, I DON`T THINK I`LL DO IT, CHANGED NEW SPRINGS ALL ALL AROUND TODAY AND LOWERED IT MORE BY A FEW INCHES.
> SO YOU SHOULD BE OKAY,,,,,
> ALSO YOU NEED TO CUT ON THE BACK SEAT TOO , TO MATCH THE NEW TUNNEL HUMP


yea smurf did a lot of work(nice work mind you).... I know he wanted the frame to touch the ground...and now with shortened rear...don't think anyone lays like his....siiick


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea smurf did a lot of work(nice work mind you).... I know he wanted the frame to touch the ground...and now with shortened rear...don't think anyone lays like his....siiick


It's a lot work, plus you gotta rip into the floors, plus all the other stuff, the new springs real put my car on the ground on the back end, I was shocked, now I think the cylinders are too tall, but I get a nice high lock up too, and the front on the motor cross member like I wanted, again I nice front lock up too. Gonna change out the rear dumps, so all 3 will match. She's getting done! 
Next the new 520s x 13 and we are almost there, gotta get the stripping one next


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Adjustable uppers ?? To help lay


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT A USED SET OF 4 TON CHROMED SPRINGS, USED 500 MILES, NEVER HOPPED ON.
$100.00 YES SHIPPING COST MORE, THESE ARE HEAVY


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> here you brother.....man oh man this fucker is 'perry approved'
> 
> ....OG as fuck


whoooo shit this is beautiful !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> I WOUDN`T LET BOTHER YOU, I DON`T THINK I`LL DO IT, CHANGED NEW SPRINGS ALL ALL AROUND TODAY AND LOWERED IT MORE BY A FEW INCHES.
> SO YOU SHOULD BE OKAY,,,,,
> ALSO YOU NEED TO CUT ON THE BACK SEAT TOO , TO MATCH THE NEW TUNNEL HUMP


Im glad it worked out for you Bro!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> I WOUDN`T LET BOTHER YOU, I DON`T THINK I`LL DO IT, CHANGED NEW SPRINGS ALL ALL AROUND TODAY AND LOWERED IT MORE BY A FEW INCHES. <br>
> SO YOU SHOULD BE OKAY,,,,,<br>
> ALSO YOU NEED TO CUT ON THE BACK SEAT TOO , TO MATCH THE NEW TUNNEL HUMP


<br><br>


Im glad it worked out for you Bro!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

View attachment 553508


@ Phil @ Heart of the city! How hard is this piece going to be to swap out? should I look for a monte carlo replacement at 
the junk yard? Or have someone bring one to me at the picnic?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Adjustable uppers ?? To help lay


 ? ? ?? /


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Thats the normal if I want to lay frame it aint goin happpen maybe adjustable upper trailing arms will help


Maybe it will help. To have uppers that are shorter.. Cause if th uppers are shorter the pinion will point down a bit more. But then you gotta be sure the angle won't be to extreme rightz..
I could be wrong about all that. I've never been good with geometry.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cadillac tone said:


> View attachment 553505


DAMN!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

socapots said:


> Maybe it will help. To have uppers that are shorter.. Cause if th uppers are shorter the pinion will point down a bit more. But then you gotta be sure the angle won't be to extreme rightz..
> I could be wrong about all that. I've never been good with geometry.


 I don't kno how it works but to be able to drive locked up all the way u need them with the og differential. But the shaft is wat hits so don't kno if works surprised no one has tried it


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Someone posted that all they did was swap differential but keep the original yoke no shorter driveshaft


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

tricksterjho said:


>


Ttt


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

impala61pat said:


> did it bolt right up and what about the drive line


 this guy


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

tricksterjho said:


> everything bolts right on. all you need to change is the yoke on the rear end.


 I meant this guy


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

tricksterjho said:


> i put a 79 cadillac rear end on my 74 glass. perfect 3wheel with skirts


:biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SMURF said:


> :yessad: :yessad:
> 
> *1985 Caddy Rear End.*


tt


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SMURF said:


> > _Originally posted by SMURF_@Dec 10 2010, 01:54 AM~19290435
> > *After it was all cleaned up and fully reenforced it was a beautiful thing. Drive laid out for miles and besides the damn Gas tank getting cought all over the place, you just cant beat it.
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

what type of business would shorten the axle smurf said he had a bad experience the shop he used and it cost him $800???


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> DAMN!


X2 yikes :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 553508
> 
> 
> @ Phil @ Heart of the city! How hard is this piece going to be to swap out? should I look for a monte carlo replacement at
> the junk yard? Or have someone bring one to me at the picnic?


 link didn't work


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

all good now


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jjarez79 said:


> :run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MINE CAME IN SATURDAY


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Whooohoooo I got another kick panel trash can (since Phil won't sell me his :biggrin now I just need one more for tha waghouse


THOSE SUPOSS TO BE COVERED IN CARPET?, MINES NOT,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck, 
you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish:

25lbs. Carne Asada/Grill - VIC 74
hot dogs
Rice 
Beans
guacamole
salsa
potato salad - CHOPPER 76
tortillas
Hot dogs buns
ketchup, mustard and relish
ICE/large cooler - CHOPPER 76
plates, forks and napkins

We would like everyone to bring a six pack of sodas and water

Please post what your bringing to avoid double dishes.

Thanks All For Your Partipation


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok here is the info for the guy making the quarter window moldings out of plastic (626)617-6003 he had a set out at pomona today for $60 hope this works for all of you looking for a set


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SAUL said:


>


SOMEONE OUTTA BE HAPPY TO GET THEM, AND THE PRICE IS RIGHT TOO


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

SAUL said:


>


Yup!! Thats Eddie....He bought that car out of the showroom floor at camino Real cheverolet in Monterey park...parents bought it for him back in the day..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 553508
> 
> 
> @ Phil @ Heart of the city! How hard is this piece going to be to swap out? should I look for a monte carlo replacement at
> the junk yard? Or have someone bring one to me at the picnic?










ouch!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

jjarez79 said:


> Yup!! Thats Eddie....He bought that car out of the showroom floor at camino Real cheverolet in Monterey park...parents bought it for him back in the day..


:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 553816
> 
> ouch!


Lower a/c vent


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 553816
> 
> ouch!


Lower a/c vent


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Lower a/c vent



if its just that....only holds on with a couple screws


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> if its just that....only holds on with a couple screws


LONG ASS SCREWS TOO!!!:yes:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 553816
> 
> ouch!


my bowman goes from a/c vent to the other a/c vent. my switch panels on the the left of the driver side


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> my bowman goes from a/c vent to the other a/c vent. my switch panels on the the left of the driver side


You ever going to post pics of that bowman that you had some special shit done to? 

Atleast I think it was you.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> You ever going to post pics of that bowman that you had some special shit done to?
> 
> Atleast I think it was you.


i did show pics of it already, and it wasn`t "shit" done to it
it`s just a 32 inch color bar


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

You posted that video with bootsy Collins right? Too much tension in the fest recently..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

After u do rearend swap n cut driveshaft is there anything else u gotta do rebalance?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

the emotions!

:rofl:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

no emotions here phil ," shit" to me is a disrespect 
i`m sure, if the words 
hacked up, or shit was used to discribe your car , or items in your car, you might feel the same way.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> if its just that....only holds on with a couple screws


How Hard is it to find a replacement? 

59 that bowmen sounds dope!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Finally a fan!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> Finally a fan!


I'm a fan here too. And try not to take words so serious.

I guess saying you got a bunch of cool shit you would take that the wrong way :dunno: 

Just how I type and talk in real life.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> :run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to buy a set, if the price is good.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MikeS said:


> I would love to buy a set, if the price is good.


A page ago is the number of someone who makes them. 60 bucks I think was the price.
Check it out.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> I'm a fan here too. And try not to take words so serious.
> 
> I guess saying you got a bunch of cool shit you would take that the wrong way :dunno:
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> BIG RED said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a fan here too. And try not to take words so serious.
> ...


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck, 
you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish:

25lbs. Carne Asada/Grill - VIC 74
hot dogs
Rice 
Beans
guacamole
salsa
potato salad - CHOPPER 76
tortillas
Hot dogs buns
ketchup, mustard and relish
ICE/large cooler - CHOPPER 76
plates, forks and napkins

We would like everyone to bring a six pack of sodas and water

Please post what your bringing to avoid double dishes.

Thanks All For Your Partipation


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck,
> you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish:
> 
> 25lbs. Carne Asada/Grill - VIC 74
> ...


SEE YOU GUYS THERE!
I POSTED WHAT I'M GOING TO BRING. :wave: THANKS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> How about everyone just post pics
> They say a picture speaks 1000 words


Agreed. MR.59 can you post the pics or the video again please of your long ass color bar it's badass :yes:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Matching complete set of deluxe mirrors. Driver's side is remote.


HOW MUCH ?


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

how much
where are you at


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> Agreed. MR.59 can you post the pics or the video again please of your long ass color bar it's badass :yes:


hectr had the youtube of it play`n boottsy. i don`t have anything with it playing. just have the color here wrapped up.
hector makes the best "BOMAN" COLOR BARS


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck,
> you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish:
> 
> 25lbs. Carne Asada/Grill - VIC 74
> ...


 jUST TELL ME WHAT KIND OF OF TORTILLA'S? AND HOW MANY AND THE SAME FOR THE BUNS!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


>


YEA YEA!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> YEA YEA!


her 
buns will do just fine


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl:

they distract you from the castle grill...


----------



## 19devil04 (Oct 12, 2011)

2012-07-28_20-09-16_377.jpg


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> they distract you from the castle grill...


And by the looks iroc mirrors.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> hectr had the youtube of it play`n boottsy. i don`t have anything with it playing. just have the color here wrapped up.
> hector makes the best "BOMAN" COLOR BARS


Ya I remember asking him prices and they seemed like a fare price for what is offered. Yet to pull the trigger and get one but will one day hopefully soon. But with the new 5.20's coming out might get pushed off a bit as I need the tires more.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Hey Chops.....I might have to work just took a bunch of days off for the vegas show...I'll let you know



CHOPPER 76 said:


> Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck,
> you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish:
> 
> 25lbs. Carne Asada/Grill - VIC 74
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> they distract you from the castle grill...


lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

inkera said:


> Hey Chops.....I might have to work just took a bunch of days off for the vegas show...I'll let you know


 I will write you a note!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


>



Are these two different women? I CHOOSE THE ONE IN THE BOTTOM PICTURE!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> Are these two different women? I CHOOSE THE ONE IN THE BOTTOM PICTURE!


It's all about the shoes a woman wears... Both are wearing ugly ass shoes so I choose neither!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Question: How do tailpipes look the best? 

1. Straight back? 
2. Just behind the rear wheels? 
3. Just in front of the rear wheels? 
4. Tucked in?


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


Hydrohype said:


> I will write you a note!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Johnny562 said:


> Question: How do tailpipes look the best?
> 
> 1. Straight back?
> 2. Just behind the rear wheels?
> ...


I like tucked in with the turn down at the bumper myself.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Mine r staight out the back on the side of bumper guards I might change it to out both corners of bumper facing down


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Johnny562 said:


> Question: How do tailpipes look the best?
> 
> 1. Straight back?
> 2. Just behind the rear wheels?
> ...


I like tucked under more stealth... had both sides pointed out behind the wheel with turn down tip but exhaust smell blew back towards when stopped.... depends on how you want them...every choice has a different sound to


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *CHOPPER 76*Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck, 
you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish:

25lbs. Carne Asada/Grill - VIC 74
hot dogs
Rice 
Beans
guacamole
salsa
potato salad - CHOPPER 76
tortillas= Hydrohype?
Hot dogs buns= Hydrohype?
ketchup, mustard and relish
ICE/large cooler - CHOPPER 76
plates, forks and napkins--68-N-I-O-U-1

We would like everyone to bring a six pack of sodas and water

Please post what your bringing to avoid double dishes.

Thanks All For Your Partipation





I GOT THE PLATES, FORKS AND NAPKINS...SEE YOU ALL THERE!!:h5:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> THOSE SUPOSS TO BE COVERED IN CARPET?, MINES NOT,,,,,,,,,,,,


Yessir  both I've ever had had carpet


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG RED said:


> I like tucked in with the turn down at the bumper myself.


:yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 553816
> 
> ouch!


I have a few, ill bring u one to tha fest 



Flowrider said:


> HOW MUCH ?


Dey gone :inout: might have another set soon tho and ill post it as soon as I get it... I'm not getting rid of my two remote passenger ones tho 



Johnny562 said:


> Question: How do tailpipes look the best?
> 
> 1. Straight back?
> 2. Just behind the rear wheels?
> ...


Dumping mine right after tha rearend facing down "muscle car style"


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank goodness I moved my cars last week and not today, when it stopped raining, like I had planned :wow: I had my rag in front of my Impala soo tha branch would've landed on my passenger quarter panel/top!!! I would've been sick if that happened :happysad: I put my rag in storage a few days ago and was driving my Impala tha night this happened. Something told me to do it tha other day even tho I didn't feel like getting up hella early and doing it in tha rain but I'm glad I did :facepalm: Wheeew, those branches are heavy as fuck and came down from about 15-20ft!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I found these in my boy's garage. He had then on his olds in tha early 90s


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck, 
you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish: STILL WORING ON THE LIST WILL UP DATE MORE OFTEN THANKS GUYS

25lbs. Carne Asada/Grill - VIC 74
hot dogs - *1975 VERT (PRIMO/JESSE)*
Rice 
Beans
guacamole
salsa
potato salad - CHOPPER 76
tortillas - Hydrohype
Hot dogs buns
ketchup, mustard and relish
ICE/large cooler - CHOPPER 76
plates, forks and napkins - 68-N-I-O-U-1

We would like everyone to bring a six pack of sodas and water

Please post what your bringing to avoid double dishes.

Thanks All For Your Partipation


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck,
> you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish: STILL WORING ON THE LIST WILL UP DATE MORE OFTEN THANKS GUYS
> 
> 25lbs. Carne Asada/Grill - VIC 74
> ...



1 1/2 week away and I can't wait for our 5th year anniversary. Thanks CHOPPER 76 for putting the list together. Stay cool everyone from SHOPS LAGGARD.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Thank goodness I moved my cars last week and not today, when it stopped raining, like I had planned :wow: I had my rag in front of my Impala soo tha branch would've landed on my passenger quarter panel/top!!! I would've been sick if that happened :happysad: I put my rag in storage a few days ago and was driving my Impala tha night this happened. Something told me to do it tha other day even tho I didn't feel like getting up hella early and doing it in tha rain but I'm glad I did :facepalm: Wheeew, those branches are heavy as fuck and came down from about 15-20ft!


You were lucky heartofthacity; it's a good thing you listened to your inner gut feeling. I am glad nothing happened, bro. Stay cool from SHOPS LAGGARD.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

shops laggard said:


> You were lucky heartofthacity; it's a good thing you listened to your inner gut feeling. I am glad nothing happened, bro. Stay cool from SHOPS LAGGARD.


x 2.. that was a close call!

thanks for the vent.. see you soon homie!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Johnny562 said:


> It's all about the shoes a woman wears... Both are wearing ugly ass shoes so I choose neither!


SHOE'S ? SHOE'S? THE GIRL ON THE BOTTOM COULD BE SPORTIN SOME MITCHED MATCHED COMBAT BOOTS AFTER 

STEPPING IN A PILE DONKEY POOP! AND I WOULD STILL TAKE HER.. i WOULD PUT HER SHOES IN THE TRUNK OF MY 

GLASSHOUSE AND TAKE HER HOME.. AND THEN i WOULD PAINT HER TOE NAILS AFTER WORDS..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Johnny562 said:


> Question: How do tailpipes look the best?
> 
> 1. Straight back?
> 2. Just behind the rear wheels?
> ...
















GLASS PACKS WITH NO SMOG PUMP NO CATT CONVERTER,,
(THE CALI GOVERNOR FUCKED US 76 OWNERS ON THE EXEMPTION LAW'S)

MINE TURN DOWN JUST AT ABOUT THE BUMPER GUARDS, BUT EVENTUALLY THEY WILL HAVE TO BE STRAIT. 

BECAUSE I AFTER i DO PAINT, RESTORATION, AND BUILT MOTOR? i WANT FLAME THROWERS!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

FROM O.C. TO VEGAS.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> FROM O.C. TO VEGAS.


Hell yea! Drive that mofo


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Hell yea! Drive that mofo


THATS A HOMIES RIDE.......I DRIVE MY SHIT AS MUCH AS I CAN. ASK JOHNNIE562. HES SEEN ME ON THE FREEWAY A COUPLE TIMES. :nicoderm:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> x 2.. that was a close call!
> 
> thanks for the vent.. see you soon homie!


:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Hell yea! Drive that mofo


x2


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Yessir  both I've ever had had carpet


MINE DOEST LOOK LIKE IT EVER HAD CARPET ON IT.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> MINE DOEST LOOK LIKE IT EVER HAD CARPET ON IT.


 carpet delete option lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Just looking at tha styling changes that took place on my 68 til my 76. Completely different in every way lol


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck,
> you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish: STILL WORING ON THE LIST WILL UP DATE MORE OFTEN THANKS GUYS
> 
> 25lbs. Carne Asada/Grill - VIC 74
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> carpet delete option lol


:rofl:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck, 
you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish: STILL WORING ON THE LIST WILL UP DATE MORE OFTEN THANKS GUYS

25lbs. Carne Asada/Grill - VIC 74
hot dogs - *1975 VERT (PRIMO/JESSE)*
Rice 
Beans
guacamole
salsa - COPS_ON_PAYROLL
potato salad - CHOPPER 76
tortillas - Hydrohype
Hot dogs buns - *1975 VERT (PRIMO/JESSE)*
ketchup, mustard and relish - COPS_ON_PAYROLL
ICE/large cooler - CHOPPER 76
plates, forks and napkins - 68-N-I-O-U-1

We would like everyone to bring a six pack of sodas and water

Please post what your bringing to avoid double dishes.

Thanks All For Your Partipation. Thanks Again Guys


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

hey fellas the move back to the west is nov 3. the raghouse is hitting the transport oct. 26. cant wait to cruise bacc in tha west


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone kno the length of the rearend drum to drum? Wat about yoke? I found a 84 Fleetwood 4Dr dont kno if fit . They want like $200


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

I can measure mine's in the morn. i do know a 90'd fleetwood rearend is much shorter than a ghouse. i measured my homies and mine and it was a two inch difference on each side


74chevy glasshouse said:


> Does anyone kno the length of the rearend drum to drum? Wat about yoke? I found a 84 Fleetwood 4Dr dont kno if fit . They want like $200


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

the original


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

The homie told me to put a 79 deville sedan rear n change the yoke from the original and u don't have to cut drive shaft n could lay


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone have a Hollander interchange manual


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

cant go to fest cuoldnt request off work too short notice


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> the original


:run: That better be at tha fest


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> the original


Are those nv plates on ur ride


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Anyone have 75 or 76 side moldings for sale? Really need the rear 1/4 panels on both sides . Clean and dent free.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

And some clips for them .
Thanks


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck,
> you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish: STILL WORING ON THE LIST WILL UP DATE MORE OFTEN THANKS GUYS
> 
> 25lbs. Carne Asada/Grill - VIC 74
> ...


WAIT, SALSA TOO?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> Question: How do tailpipes look the best?
> 
> 1. Straight back?
> 2. Just behind the rear wheels?
> ...


Second question guys...

What type of exhaust you guys running and how? Flowmaster? Glasspack? 

I like my shit loud. I was thinking one straight pipe and the other with a glasspack.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> Are those nv plates on ur ride


yes they are!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> the original


thanks brother!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> Second question guys...
> 
> What type of exhaust you guys running and how? Flowmaster? Glasspack?
> 
> I like my shit loud. I was thinking one straight pipe and the other with a glasspack.


I put flowmasters on all my rides :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

slabrider93 said:


> Anyone have 75 or 76 side moldings for sale? Really need the rear 1/4 panels on both sides . Clean and dent free.


 TUFF TO FIND, AND THE CLIPS ARE EVEN HARDER, THEY DRY OUT, AND BREAK AS YOU TAKE THEM OFF. BUT THE DOOR AND 1/4 TAKE A METAL CLIP AT THE ENDS OF THE DOORS, AND 1 METAL CLIP AT THE BACK OF THE 1/4 PANEL
I HAVE A CLEAN SET OF THE SIDE TRIM, REAL STRAIGHT, JUST THE STAINLESS, NO RUBBER CENTERS ,,,,,,,,,,,BUT NO EXTRA CLIPS


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> The homie told me to put a 79 deville sedan rear n change the yoke from the original and u don't have to cut drive shaft n could lay


Found out 77-83 are the same n stronger then 84


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Any decent price yards in IE


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks dezzy for the great deal on rear power windows for my 74 rag! Just picked em up today . Great price , fast service.


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

From the back of the drum to the back of the drum is 64 inches bro I am using a 95 caprice rearend on my 75 rag and its 58 inches maybe just change the yoke...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

slabrider93 said:


> Anyone have 75 or 76 side moldings for sale? Really need the rear 1/4 panels on both sides . Clean and dent free.


PICTURES SENT:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Mr. J76 said:


> From the back of the drum to the back of the drum is 64 inches bro I am using a 95 caprice rearend on my 75 rag and its 58 inches maybe just change the yoke...


 how much u shoerten driveshaft ? Can u still lay I measured 84 Fleetwood its 55 n 90 box is 56


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck, 
you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish: STILL WORING ON THE LIST WILL UP DATE MORE OFTEN THANKS GUYS

25lbs. Carne Asada/Grill - VIC 74
hot dogs - *1975 VERT (PRIMO/JESSE)*
Rice 
Beans
guacamole
salsa - COPS_ON_PAYROLL
potato salad - CHOPPER 76
tortillas - Hydrohype
Hot dogs buns - *1975 VERT (PRIMO/JESSE)*
ketchup, mustard and relish - COPS_ON_PAYROLL
ICE/large cooler - CHOPPER 76
plates, forks and napkins - 68-N-I-O-U-1

We would like everyone to bring a six pack of sodas and water

Please post what your bringing to avoid double dishes.

Thanks All For Your Partipation. Thanks Again Guys​


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Is there any way to tell if rearend is good found one but misding a couple bolts on cover


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

If you open it up. Look for missing teeth on the gears. Metal shavings in the oil. Thous be a magnet on the cover th attract the small pieces of metal. 
Personally I'd think someone was in there and didn't like what they saw and walked away. Not much reason to open one up unless you are looking for something.. Or something wrong.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> If you open it up. Look for missing teeth on the gears. Metal shavings in the oil. Thous be a magnet on the cover th attract the small pieces of metal.
> Personally I'd think someone was in there and didn't like what they saw and walked away. Not much reason to open one up unless you are looking for something.. Or something wrong.


OR THE TOOK SOMETHING OUT. MISSING BOLTS = WALK AWAY FROM IT


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

question for those with the long arm rest door panels, are the metal supports that bolt onto the door longer than on the panels with short arm rests? i got a pair of panels with long rests but the supports dont even go half way?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> question for those with the long arm rest door panels, are the metal supports that bolt onto the door longer than on the panels with short arm rests? i got a pair of panels with long rests but the supports dont even go half way?


all the metal supports I've seen or had are short(not like you'll be leaning on them from end)


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> all the metal supports I've seen or had are short(not like you'll be leaning on them from end)


perfect thanks phil


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

socapots said:


> If you open it up. Look for missing teeth on the gears. Metal shavings in the oil. Thous be a magnet on the cover th attract the small pieces of metal.
> Personally I'd think someone was in there and didn't like what they saw and walked away. Not much reason to open one up unless you are looking for something.. Or something wrong.


I turn the drum and they both turn it looks like maybe they needed bolts before I buy i'm gonna check it out better there's also a 84 Fleetwood sedan. Also do I need the sway bar or can I leave it.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

You can leave the sway bar.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ok back to the topic


LETS SEE SOME PICS


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Here u go I polish back light bezel what u think http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=557408&stc=1&d=1350710679


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> FATHERS DAY IS THIS MONTH, I STILL HAVE THIS 76 DEALER ORDER BOOK, 225.00 SHIPPED DISCOUNTED FOR A DAD


STILL HAVE THIS UP 4 GRABS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> NEW TOY FOR THE G-HOUSE , SIZE DOES MATTER!
> http://youtu.be/FRW4tOdUc0U


SIZE DOES MATTER!
AC VENT TO AC VENT


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> yes they are!!


What part of Vegas u stay at invisible empire I stay in the North side


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> the original



Man it just dont get no better than this!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Tha homie "1evil76' wanted me to share some of his pics with tha fest  He said he's gonna be there with both whips :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


>


I love that mofo  Ay this pic reminded me of something. I went to buy some stock whitewalls today for tha 76 and tha ones on it right now are 225/70/15 and tha only ones they had were 215/75/15 and tha guy was not sure if they would work on my car. I was like "it's only a little bit narrower and a lil bit taller Soo it shouldn't make much difference. He was saying because its a big car and I just kept thinking he's making a big deal over that when people put 13s, 14s and bigger on their houses with no problems...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


>


Nice lineup :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

new 520's from now on


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

jaimef702 said:


> Here u go I polish back light bezel what u think http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=557408&stc=1&d=1350710679


Wow dude..
That looks good. Lotta elbow grease? Or were you able to use some machines too?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


>


From the day I saw this I loved the look of the t-tops


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Wat grit to sand off anodize.? I wanna do my top frames.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Don't know for sure. But I'd think something fine..maybe even a compound.


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Who's making interior kits for '75s or '76s?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

socapots said:


> Wow dude..
> That looks good. Lotta elbow grease? Or were you able to use some machines too?


Thanks homie I did it with this stuff called blue magic I had them done along time ago but now doing all the polishing by hand


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> Don't know for sure. But I'd think something fine..maybe even a compound.


I've been using 220.... then working down to 500...1000..1200....2000....then polish

doesn't come off very easy...did the edges around my taillights and took awhile... you can use 'lye' to strip it off too... but havnt tried yet


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Raise Up said:


> Who's making interior kits for '75s or '76s?


nobody.... they make up to 72' or 73'....

which is good....these aren't catalog built


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> nobody.... they make up to 72' or 73'....
> 
> which is good....these aren't catalog built


I know they're like Rivieras as far as getting parts. My grandmother had a friend with an all original 76 and I've wanted one since I was about 8yrs old, plus I was born in 76. Do you have a hook up on some clean seats?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sorry sold my extra seats....

got a pretty good upholstery guy in San Pedro....last set he did for me just gave him pics of how the look og... came out perfect


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> Thanks homie I did it with this stuff called blue magic I had them done along time ago but now doing all the polishing by hand


 straight blue magic but they been deanodizedalready


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> I've been using 220.... then working down to 500...1000..1200....2000....then polish
> 
> doesn't come off very easy...did the edges around my taillights and took awhile... you can use 'lye' to strip it off too... but havnt tried yet


So 220 320 400 ..... Or 220 to 400


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Raise Up said:


> I know they're like Rivieras as far as getting parts. My grandmother had a friend with an all original 76 and I've wanted one since I was about 8yrs old, plus I was born in 76. Do you have a hook up on some clean seats?


HIT UP HEARTOFTHECITY


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> straight blue magic but they been deanodizedalready


I'm not sure what ur saying but they sell them at the auto store


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Raise Up said:


> I know they're like Rivieras as far as getting parts. My grandmother had a friend with an all original 76 and I've wanted one since I was about 8yrs old, plus I was born in 76. Do you have a hook up on some clean seats?


ok I can get you a very clean og white bench seat right now for $150

located in neveda


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> What part of Vegas u stay at invisible empire I stay in the North side


 i live in boulder city.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> the original


gonna take her out tonight for a lil bit!!!!:yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam....

lucky fucker.... pick which 76' to dip


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> I'm not sure what ur saying but they sell them at the auto store


 Im saying all u used is blue magic to polish them . U need to take off anodize or does blue magic work over anodize


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam....
> 
> lucky fucker.... pick which 76' to dip


black one is my saturday night ride!!:rofl:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> black one is my saturday night ride!!:rofl:


ONCE YOU GO BLACK,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BUILDING MY NEW SHOES FOR THE CAPRICE, RESTORED 1988 ZENITHS, EVERY SPOKE, AND NIPPLE RESTORED ALL OG. NOW NEED NEW 5.20`S


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> ONCE YOU GO BLACK,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



wait.....


whaaaaat! :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> BUILDING MY NEW SHOES FOR THE CAPRICE, RESTORED 1988 ZENITHS, EVERY SPOKE, AND NIPPLE RESTORED ALL OG. NOW NEED NEW 5.20`S


How do u know what year they are? Are they stamped?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Im saying all u used is blue magic to polish them . U need to take off anodize or does blue magic work over anodize


Yea it work over it because my headers are anodize and I use blue magic to clean them as well so it could shine more.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Im saying all u used is blue magic to polish them . U need to take off anodize or does blue magic work over anodize


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=557799&stc=1&d=1350800557 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=557802&stc=1&d=1350800606


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> How do u know what year they are? Are they stamped?


DATE STAMPED ON THE OUTTER RIM, PLUS THE SPOKE DESIGN ARE THINNER, THEY DON`T HAVE THOSE SPOKES ANYMORE. THESE WERE A OLD SET OF STANDARD MBZ RIMS THAT I FOUND ON EBAY, SO FOR THE OLDSHOOL LOOK , REDO OLD SCOOL RIMS. NOT WE HAVE TO WAIT ON THE 5.20S O BE MADE AVIALBLE.
I SCORED ANOTHER NEW SET AT POMONA, AND THOSE WILL BE A STRAIGHT LACE GOT A FEW MORE RIM REBUILDS IN THE WORKS


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

In my opinion that is the best stuff to use


jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=557799&stc=1&d=1350800557 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=557802&stc=1&d=1350800606


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> gonna take her out tonight for a lil bit!!!!:yes:


:thumbsup: , Nice find Big Ry.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Tha homie "1evil76' wanted me to share some of his pics with tha fest  He said he's gonna be there with both whips :thumbsup:


Nice whips!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> I've been using 220.... then working down to 500...1000..1200....2000....then polish
> 
> doesn't come off very easy...did the edges around my taillights and took awhile... you can use 'lye' to strip it off too... but havnt tried yet


Looking fresh!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=557799&stc=1&d=1350800557 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=557802&stc=1&d=1350800606


I heard something like mothers billet polish works good to or maybe thats for stainless


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> So 220 320 400 ..... Or 220 to 400


I'd use them all. Less chance of leaving groves from the rougher stuff.

Always hated seeing that one deep one after doing it all. Lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> BUILDING MY NEW SHOES FOR THE CAPRICE, RESTORED 1988 ZENITHS, EVERY SPOKE, AND NIPPLE RESTORED ALL OG. NOW NEED NEW 5.20`S


That's sweet man. 
When they releasing those 5.20's?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> That's sweet man.
> When they releasing those 5.20's?


 FROM WHAT HEAR NOT SOON ENOUGH,,,,,,,,,,,,,,SO SHE`S GONNA SIT ON ICE TILL FURTHER NOTICE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

IMG_3275 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_3274 của jess000


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> ONCE YOU GO BLACK,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


:facepalm:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> I heard something like mothers billet polish works good to or maybe thats for stainless


I rather use this stuff It's for everything and it restore some off the chrome I had done 8 years ago like those rear lights. I thought I had to rechrome them.u will be happy with it.


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

When drilling 1 3/4" holes for front cylinders, do you need to notch out more on the ears, to allow for cylinder movement or is the travel for the cylinder basically up and down?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

I don't understand the question..
Any pics to assist in the explaination?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck, 
you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish: STILL WORING ON THE LIST WILL UP DATE MORE OFTEN THANKS GUYS

25lbs. Carne Asada/Grill - VIC 74
hot dogs - *1975 VERT (PRIMO/JESSE)*
Rice 
Beans
guacamole
salsa - COPS_ON_PAYROLL
potato salad - CHOPPER 76
tortillas - Hydrohype
Hot dogs buns - *1975 VERT (PRIMO/JESSE)*
ketchup, mustard and relish - COPS_ON_PAYROLL
ICE/large cooler - CHOPPER 76
plates, forks and napkins - 68-N-I-O-U-1

We would like everyone to bring a six pack of sodas and water

Please post what your bringing to avoid double dishes.

Thanks All For Your Partipation. Thanks Again Guys


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> FROM WHAT HEAR NOT SOON ENOUGH,,,,,,,,,,,,,,SO SHE`S GONNA SIT ON ICE TILL FURTHER NOTICE


What happened to all the OG 5.20s you had a stash of?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> What happened to all the OG 5.20s you had a stash of?


CAN`TRUST THIS HEAVY OF A CAR TO A 30 YEAR OLD TIRE
ALL I NEED IS A BLOW OUT ON THE 405


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> IMG_3275 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3274 của jess000


 Nice pics.. Block party/car show?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


>



Today was a good day :biggrin: one side has cracked glass but my boy cuts glass. And I'm waiting for my boy to pull tha gaskets and trim that's still on tha car :thumbsup: Came off a Buick Centurion.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh and I got tha AC delete cover to go with tha correct controls if someone needs em :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> ONCE YOU GO BLACK,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


:naughty: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

socapots said:


> I don't understand the question..
> Any pics to assist in the explaination?


When raising and lowering the vehicle, do the front cylinders stay in a vertical position as the car moves up and down or are they angled abit? When I drill my hole through the old shock hole in the front ears to install the cylinders, do I need to notch anymore of the ear out so that there is no rubbing?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :naughty: :biggrin: :roflmao:


WAIT, YOUR BLACK? :wow:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Oh and I got tha AC delete cover to go with tha correct controls if someone needs em :thumbsup:


. How homie , shiped to 66801 ?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> WAIT, YOUR BLACK? :wow:


:inout: you gotta wait til tha picnic to see :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

firme63ragtop said:


> . How homie , shiped to 66801 ?


Text sent


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :inout: you gotta wait til tha picnic to see :biggrin:


NO ****? AND IM MARRIED NOW. :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Oh and I got tha AC delete cover to go with tha correct controls if someone needs em :thumbsup:


That would probably be me? I had to bypass my control and hook my air conditioner up to a toggle switch!...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

impalacusTOM said:


> When raising and lowering the vehicle, do the front cylinders stay in a vertical position as the car moves up and down or are they angled abit? When I drill my hole through the old shock hole in the front ears to install the cylinders, do I need to notch anymore of the ear out so that there is no rubbing?


Ahh. I gotcha. I honestly can't remember. But I don't believe they should move around much. The angle they will sit depends on the way it all sits on the spring when installed.
Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Ahh. I gotcha. I honestly can't remember. But I don't believe they should move around much. The angle they will sit depends on the way it all sits on the spring when installed.
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


i postedpics of my A arms showing the cylinder and coil


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

socapots said:


> Ahh. I gotcha. I honestly can't remember. But I don't believe they should move around much. The angle they will sit depends on the way it all sits on the spring when installed.
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


 I believe your correct when my springs weren'tsitting right in the lower arm the cylinder was crooked and would get caught n lock up uneven


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> That would probably be me? I had to bypass my control and hook my air conditioner up to a toggle switch!...


U need me to bring u a control panel too? I have 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> i postedpics of my A arms showing the cylinder and coil


What page #?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :naughty:


Those look like them mine say American ttop how is the roofrail weatherstrip all one peice? Or one peice around top n ine peice on A & B pillars


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ouch


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Those look like them mine say American ttop how is the roofrail weatherstrip all one peice? Or one peice around top n ine peice on A & B pillars


Hurst hatch's and tha weatherstrip looks to be one piece


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

impalacusTOM said:


> What page #?


It wasn't that far back I don't think. Had pics of the springs he put in. Can't rememner if there wewe pics from the top. Or just the springs.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck, 
you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish: STILL WORING ON THE LIST WILL UP DATE MORE OFTEN THANKS GUYS

25lbs. Carne Asada/Grill - VIC 74
hot dogs - *1975 VERT (PRIMO/JESSE)*
Rice 
Beans ANYBODY ELSE WANT TO PARTICIPATE 
guacamole
salsa - COPS_ON_PAYROLL
potato salad - CHOPPER 76
tortillas - Hydrohype
Hot dogs buns - *1975 VERT (PRIMO/JESSE)*
ketchup, mustard and relish - COPS_ON_PAYROLL
ICE/large cooler - CHOPPER 76
plates, forks and napkins - 68-N-I-O-U-1

We would like everyone to bring a six pack of sodas and water

Please post what your bringing to avoid double dishes.

Thanks All For Your Partipation. Thanks Again Guys


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> It wasn't that far back I don't think. Had pics of the springs he put in. Can't rememner if there wewe pics from the top. Or just the springs.


what pics we looking for? i can take new ones


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Ouch


and the sad part is thats a 26gal tank you still had room


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> and the sad part is thats a 26gal tank you still had room


Lol. No doubt.
What's up dirty.. How the ride? Any update pics?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> what pics we looking for? i can take new ones


I think he would like a pic of they cylinder coming through the frame from the top. See the notch or extension on the control arm that way.

I wouldn't mind seeing a pic of that too.


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck,
> you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish: STILL WORING ON THE LIST WILL UP DATE MORE OFTEN THANKS GUYS
> 
> 25lbs. Carne Asada/Grill - VIC 74
> ...



I might have to work, but if I dont...i'll bring the beans & rice (since the glasshouse wont be ready...fucken laggin' ass painter)


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> and the sad part is thats a 26gal tank you still had room


Yea and I filled up when I was between 1/4 and E


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

upper g-body arms for sale if anyones interested $350


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> Lol. No doubt.
> What's up dirty.. How the ride? Any update pics?[/QUOTE
> x2....text me some updates


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> I might have to work, but if I dont...i'll bring the beans & rice (since the glasshouse wont be ready...fucken laggin' ass painter)


we are both in the same boat with these damn painters, when will you know if you wiil make it or not


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck,
> you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish: STILL WORING ON THE LIST WILL UP DATE MORE OFTEN THANKS GUYS
> 
> 25lbs. Carne Asada/Grill - VIC 74
> ...


 i won`t be able to make it , but i can send someone cash to buy the beans or what evers needed


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> we are both in the same boat with these damn painters, when will you know if you wiil make it or not


Thursday morning,so far it's looking good...what time does this fest start


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Thursday morning,so far it's looking good...what time does this fest start




THAT AND ALSO HOW DO WE KNOW HOW MUCH TO BRING OF WHATEVER WE ARE BRINGING....OR IT'S JUST US THAT ARE SIGNING OURSELVES UP FOR THE POTLUCK? (JUST ASKING TO KNOW WHAT I GOTTA TAKE). :dunno:


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Whats up G-House Fam? Haven't been on here for a while, hope all is good with all of you.Just sharing this pic of Great White.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

305MALIBU said:


> Whats up G-House Fam? Haven't been on here for a while, hope all is good with all of you.Just sharing this pic of Great White.


Looks good homie


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

socapots said:


> I think he would like a pic of they cylinder coming through the frame from the top. See the notch or extension on the control arm that way.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing a pic of that too.


Yes, that would be perfect.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

R cars are B body? Wat other cars front suspension the same 83 -? Cadillac????


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Show of hands who's all going to tha picnic :wave:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

GLASSHOUSE FEST OCTOBER 27TH ELYSIAN PARK, N00N TO SUN DOWN 
AND AS FOR THE FOOD, BRING AS MUCH AS YOU LIKE


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

305MALIBU said:


> Whats up G-House Fam? Haven't been on here for a while, hope all is good with all of you.Just sharing this pic of Great White.


Please dont ever paint this! No patterns, No fade's or flakes.. OMG SOMETIMES LESS IS MORE! mAN IF I HAD THIS BEAUTY ?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> U need me to bring u a control panel too? I have 2 :thumbsup:


YES PLEASE!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Show of hands who's all going to tha picnic :wave:


IM TAKING MY CAR OUT FOR A SPIN ON THURSDAY JUST TO MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS OKAY, THEN i WILL PUT SOME SPIT AND AND TOWEL ON IT FRIDAY SO i CAN ROLL OUT.. MAN I HATE THAT I HAVE TO BE SOBER NOW! NO SMOKING NO DRINKING NO NOTHING ELSE! THANK GOD ITS STILL LEGAL TO EAT!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^ :biggrin: see you there! I'm Soo damn excited :run:



305MALIBU said:


> Whats up G-House Fam? Haven't been on here for a while, hope all is good with all of you.Just sharing this pic of Great White.


That is just a beautiful car man  One of my favs


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

sounds good to me


CHOPPER 76 said:


> GLASSHOUSE FEST OCTOBER 27TH ELYSIAN PARK, N00N TO SUN DOWN
> AND AS FOR THE FOOD, BRING AS MUCH AS YOU LIKE


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

Robert =woody65= said:


> sounds good to me


WHAT UP PRIMO/ROBERT!!!! SEE YOU THIS SATURDAY!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> I've been using 220.... then working down to 500...1000..1200....2000....then polish
> 
> doesn't come off very easy...did the edges around my taillights and took awhile... you can use 'lye' to strip it off too... but havnt tried yet


are you sanding wet or dry??


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

GLASSHOUSE FEST OCTOBER 27TH ELYSIAN PARK, N00N TO SUN DOWN 
AND AS FOR THE FOOD, BRING AS MUCH AS YOU LIKE
Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck, 
you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish: STILL WORING ON THE LIST WILL UP DATE MORE OFTEN THANKS GUYS

25lbs. Carne Asada/Grill - VIC 74
hot dogs - *1975 VERT (PRIMO/JESSE)*
Rice 
Beans
guacamole
salsa - COPS_ON_PAYROLL
potato salad - CHOPPER 76
tortillas - Hydrohype
Hot dogs buns - *1975 VERT (PRIMO/JESSE)*
ketchup, mustard and relish - COPS_ON_PAYROLL
ICE/large cooler - CHOPPER 76
plates, forks and napkins - 68-N-I-O-U-1

We would like everyone to bring a six pack of sodas and water

Please post what your bringing to avoid double dishes.

Thanks All For Your Partipation. Thanks Again Guys


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

how much







[/QUOTE]


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cadillac tone said:


> how much


[/QUOTE]
I got a roll with 25 feet of that chrome trim, a guy can bend his own, 75.00


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

White rag is bangin


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> GLASSHOUSE FEST OCTOBER 27TH ELYSIAN PARK, N00N TO SUN DOWN
> AND AS FOR THE FOOD, BRING AS MUCH AS YOU LIKE
> Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck,
> you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish: STILL WORING ON THE LIST WILL UP DATE MORE OFTEN THANKS GUYS
> ...


I will see everyone in 2 more days; can't wait . Chopper thanks for keeping the list up to date bro. Also how is the weather down there; up North in San Jose it is raining right now but hope to clear up.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

LOS ANGELES FORECAST SUNNY ALL WEEKEND


----------



## Big Pep's (Apr 11, 2009)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> What's good g-housers? Do any of u guys know how to get hard water spot off of windows? My 1/4 windows are really bad




A shit load of Elbow Grease!!!!!! Jk
There are a some buffing wheels and compunds that look similar to what they polish aluminum with. There small buffing wheels amybe 3 1/2". They are about the zise of what you use to buff out the foggy lenses on the late model cars. You use the edge and not the flat surface. I did it a long time ago to my glass house quarter windows before i sold it. It takes out minor scratches because well, your also taking off some material (meaning your grinding down the glass similar to buffing. I mean technically any super shiny finish involves taking away material) . ok Ok ok..do i remember the name of the stuff i used..unfortunately no. But shit...i'll tell you one thing..my friends would mistake the windows for not even being on the car the things looked so clear. Be careful though...i buffed the laundau right off the glaSS...I WAS PRETTY STEAMED ABOUT THAT. lIVE AND LEARN.


----------



## Big Pep's (Apr 11, 2009)

Try looking through EASTWOODs catalog...they make all kind of polishes for cars. That and go ask a glass guy. What i wanna know is what the hell is that bowling ball looking thing that they poor water over. Looks like a fountain. I have seen it at old school glass shops. looks like a six foot water fountain with a ceramic or marble ball at waste level. I was thinking the use that to either cut glass or polish. Not sure but id sure like to know who still does that.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> I will see everyone in 2 more days; can't wait . Chopper thanks for keeping the list up to date bro. Also how is the weather down there; up North in San Jose it is raining right now but hope to clear up.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

GLASSHOUSE FEST OCTOBER 27TH ELYSIAN PARK, N00N TO SUN DOWN 
AND AS FOR THE FOOD, BRING AS MUCH AS YOU LIKE
Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck, 
you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish: STILL WORING ON THE LIST WILL UP DATE MORE OFTEN THANKS GUYS

25lbs. Carne Asada/Grill - VIC 74
hot dogs - *1975 VERT (PRIMO/JESSE)*
Rice - *MR. BIG HAPPY*
Beans - *MR. BIG HAPPY*
guacamole
salsa - COPS_ON_PAYROLL
potato salad - CHOPPER 76
tortillas - Hydrohype
Hot dogs buns - *1975 VERT (PRIMO/JESSE)*
ketchup, mustard and relish - COPS_ON_PAYROLL
ICE/large cooler - CHOPPER 76
plates, forks and napkins - 68-N-I-O-U-1


We would like everyone to bring a six pack of sodas and water

Please post what your bringing to avoid double dishes.

Thanks All For Your Partipation. Thanks Again Guys


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

shops laggard said:


> I will see everyone in 2 more days; can't wait . Chopper thanks for keeping the list up to date bro. Also how is the weather down there; up North in San Jose it is raining right now but hope to clear up.


hell yea!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> GLASSHOUSE FEST OCTOBER 27TH ELYSIAN PARK, N00N TO SUN DOWN
> AND AS FOR THE FOOD, BRING AS MUCH AS YOU LIKE
> Okay everybody as we all know this years Glasshouse Fest will be on Sat. Oct 27. at Elysian Park. If you would like to participate in this years GLASSHOUSE Potluck,
> you are welcomed to bring any of the following or a side dish: STILL WORING ON THE LIST WILL UP DATE MORE OFTEN THANKS GUYS
> ...


LOCKED AND LOADED.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> LOCKED AND LOADED.


WHAT TIME ARE WE PLANNING TO LEAVE FROM THE O.C.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


> WHAT TIME ARE WE PLANNING TO LEAVE FROM THE O.C.


I WAS THINKING BOUT LEAVING HERE ABOUT 10AM? WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN FROM DA O.C. BESIDES ME AND YOU?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> LOCKED AND LOADED.


NO CUPS? NO ICE?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Have fun at the Fest guys. I will be unable to go. Have a club event tomorrow. Take plenty of pics.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> NO CUPS? NO ICE?


SHOULD I PUT YOUR NAME DOWN FOR THOSE ITEMS? :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> SHOULD I PUT YOUR NAME DOWN FOR THOSE ITEMS? :cheesy:


IF YOU NEED IT I CAN KICK IN THE DOUGH BUY THEM, 
I WON`T BE GOING, BUT I`M WILLING TO HELP OUT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I won't be able to make it either ill be in San Bernardino wich is only a hop skip away but do to family business won't be able to get away


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> SHOULD I PUT YOUR NAME DOWN FOR THOSE ITEMS? :cheesy:


Ill bring cups n ice :wave: actually tha ice would be melted by tha time I got there so ill just bring cups and parts :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Have a good time at the fest ghouse riders next year god willing I be there ttt


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


>


Drive safe homie don't fall asleep dezzy


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> Drive safe homie don't fall asleep dezzy


Thanks man, I'm taking my time getting there and back and only driving in tha daytime :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Ive got a little problem, both of my rear view mirrors on the doors (manually adjustable from the inside of the car) doesnt work. 
There are three small cables that should be connected behind the mirror glass (in order to adjust them), on the left hand side mirror there are two cables connected and on the right hand side mirror it´s only one connected. The other cables are there but not attached.

As far as I can see the only way to get them attached to the "mirror-socket" is to brake the mirror glass, attach the cables and put in a new glass.
Is that the only way to go?

I hate not being able to see backwards in any of them...Sucks with a huge car like this. Lol!:happysad:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Wizzard said:


> Ive got a little problem, both of my rear view mirrors on the doors (manually adjustable from the inside of the car) doesnt work.
> There are three small cables that should be connected behind the mirror glass (in order to adjust them), on the left hand side mrirror there are two cables connected and on the right hand side mirror it´s only one connected. The other cables are there but not attached.
> 
> As far as I can see the only way to get them attached to the "mirror-socket" is to brake the mirror glass, attach the cables and put in a new glass.
> ...


I have a clean set $150 shipped


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

jaimef702 said:


> Drive safe homie don't fall asleep dezzy



REAL SHIT.. MAKE IT IN ONE PIECE...

FUCK IM SORE. i WASHED THE CHEVY AND THE DAILY DRIVER THIS EVENING.. iT DID NOT USE TO TAKE AS MUCH OUT OF ME.
OH WELL,, i AM STUFFING MY FACE TOMORROW! AND TAKING LOTS OF PICTURES!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> REAL SHIT.. MAKE IT IN ONE PIECE...
> 
> FUCK IM SORE. i WASHED THE CHEVY AND THE DAILY DRIVER THIS EVENING.. iT DID NOT USE TO TAKE AS MUCH OUT OF ME.
> OH WELL,, i AM STUFFING MY FACE TOMORROW! AND TAKING LOTS OF PICTURES!


LOTS OF PICS!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Last minute notice if you have IGE CHEST bring it my big didnt fit in the car, And yes that's what she said


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

See u guys in a couple hrs


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

We're here! Where's everybody at??


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

13 cars here so far Good turn out


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pics!!!!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Have fun at the Fest picnic fellas. Sorry I couldn't make it this year, I think I'm gonna try to fit it into my plans for next year


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Tha ride there from tha north bright and early :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SAUL said:


>


Great shot saul :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Tha crew  It was great meeting everybody!!! Finally was able to put faces with names :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Cops on payroll taking time out to pose with tha fans


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

nice.....


----------



## stormrider (Jun 28, 2011)

It was an honor to meet with all you guys i had a great time for you guys driving back stay safe 

JOHNDMONSTER


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

Had a good time..... there's nothing like the glass house fast!!!l


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

SAUL said:


>


 bad ass pic


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Cops on Payroll  it was nice meeting you homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Tha homie Chopper


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


>



man your car is quiet, but it sound like your blinker is hooked up to a fosgate amp! ha ha ha ha 

Great pic's man.. Im glad it cooled down in the Evening. I always get to hot when Im outdoors..


Man I feel like we should have gave you a medal or a trophy or something! you deserve mad props for coming all the way down and kicking it with the family! I really really am very glad I made this one and got to meet you and see some of the other old friends I have not seen in a while! (I swear I was gonna bring a note book so i could get everyone's names there layitlow names and the car's they belong too) Good stuff guys.. food was great, and the park was off the chain!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> man your car is quiet, but it sound like your blinker is hooked up to a fosgate amp! ha ha ha ha
> 
> Great pic's man.. Im glad it cooled down in the Evening. I always get to hot when Im outdoors..
> 
> ...


A trophy would be good, gas money back would be better :roflmao: I enjoyed myself and it was definitely worth tha 38hr round trip  You're a cool ass mofo Hydro! I plan on being back next year too!! And if I can make it 19 hours each way BY MYSELF then tha rest of tha fam can make it too, I'm just saying :thumbsup: Trailer your car, frame, show up with a hubcap , something, and come kick it :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


>


nice video


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ill post tha rest of tha pics tomorrow :420:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

stormrider said:


> It was an honor to meet with all you guys i had a great time for you guys driving back stay safe
> 
> JOHNDMONSTER


Same here John; can't wait for next year picnic fest God willing.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Tha crew  It was great meeting everybody!!! Finally was able to put faces with names :biggrin:


Very nice pic of the Ghouse family.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Cops on payroll taking time out to pose with tha fans


This is how we roll with family.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


> Had a good time..... there's nothing like the glass house fast!!!l


I here you on that one, bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


>


Thanks Dezzy for that vivid of the first one ever made of Shops Laggard being taken off the trailer.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

NINJA said:


> Have fun at the Fest picnic fellas. Sorry I couldn't make it this year, I think I'm gonna try to fit it into my plans for next year


Thanks Florida, we had a great time as alway's; we are one family bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

SAUL said:


>


Nice!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

SAUL said:


>


Nice!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

So longest distance award goes to dezzy from seatown ??


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, me and Jr made it home @ 1:30 am safe and sound that Monster drink Jr gave me had me hummin' first time ever drinking that, lol. 

We had a great time kicking it with our Ghouse/Raghouse family again and we cannot wait to do it next year; it is alway's good to meet and see our new and old Ghouse/Raghouse family.

I lost our longest distance rider, and I proudly hand it off to our newest Ghouse/Raghouse rider to Dezzy who made that long a$$ ride from Washington state; have a safe ride back bro and my thy Lord Jesus guide you well and protect your travels.

Jr took a lot of pics and will be posting them up. Stay cool and God bless from the Vics.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> So longest distance award goes to dezzy from seatown ??


Until next year when u meet me in seattle and we ride down together :cheesy:



shops laggard said:


> Well, me and Jr made it home @ 1:30 am safe and sound that Monster drink Jr gave me had me hummin' first time ever drinking that, lol.
> 
> We had a great time kicking it with our Ghouse/Raghouse family again and we cannot wait to do it next year; it is alway's good to meet and see our new and old Ghouse/Raghouse family.
> 
> ...


Thanks big homie, It was a pleasure meeting you an Jr


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This one was soo clean


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Tha next generation


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

'Traffic towing's youngster and new owner of tha Glasshouse


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Chopper's rag


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Smurf


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Tha homie '1evil76'


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a nice set of sport mirrors for sale too.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> Thanks Florida, we had a great time as alway's; we are one family bro.


Looks like there was a great turn out this year. Hope you guys had a blast, I'm sure you did. Hard not to with all the nice houses surrounding you. I'm gonna try to make it back out next year  just a little tough being so close to Vegas, but I'm gonna try


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> A trophy would be good, gas money back would be better :roflmao: I enjoyed myself and it was definitely worth tha 38hr round trip  You're a cool ass mofo Hydro! I plan on being back next year too!! And if I can make it 19 hours each way BY MYSELF then tha rest of tha fam can make it too, I'm just saying :thumbsup: Trailer your car, frame, show up with a hubcap , something, and come kick it :biggrin:


No shit, where's our manners? we all could have pinched in $10 or something as a way of showing props to the longest 
traveler!.... Thanks for taking all the pictures too. Im getting ready to jack them all for my files... 


Man it would be cool to one day see the whole Glasshouse family Mob down Crenshaw or whittier Blvd all at the same time!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> 'Traffic towing's youngster and new owner of tha Glasshouse


SHIT THOSE ARE NICE!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Chopper's rag


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Question, are the 76 impala headlights/tail lights interchangeable with the caprice lights?


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Question, are the 76 impala headlights/tail lights interchangeable with the caprice lights?


 yes they are!!!! Jose had the orange impala and had 76 caprice front end and impala tail light


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> No shit, where's our manners? we all could have pinched in $10 or something as a way of showing props to the longest
> traveler!.... Thanks for taking all the pictures too. Im getting ready to jack them all for my files...
> 
> 
> Man it would be cool to one day see the whole Glasshouse family Mob down Crenshaw or whittier Blvd all at the same time!


Lets put that cruise in tha works for next year!


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Question, are the 76 impala headlights/tail lights interchangeable with the caprice lights?


 No sir , you would have to change the whole front header panel plus the core support . Tail lights are not interchangable either .


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

looking good fellas. hope this bitch Sandy doesnt fk up my rag


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> looking good fellas. hope this bitch Sandy doesnt fk up my rag


Lol who's sandy


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Question, are the 76 impala headlights/tail lights interchangeable with the caprice lights?


caprice tail lights wrap around the corner on the 1/4 panel, ez fix for a body guy. i have a pair of caprice tail lights if you need to switch


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Lol who's sandy


nice meeting you today dezzy , thanks for the delivery!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> nice meeting you today dezzy , thanks for the delivery!


Same to you OG  I could've talked cars all day lol. I'm glad we were finally able to link up after a whole year :biggrin:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" had a great time at the glasshouse fest. It was great to finally put a face to everyone's name . Dezzy have a safe trip back home brother.. Saul let me know if you want to sell the "TRU CLASSICS" =)


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

traffictowing said:


> STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" had a great time at the glasshouse fest. It was great to finally put a face to everyone's name . Dezzy have a safe trip back home brother.. Saul let me know if you want to sell the "TRU CLASSICS" =)


 i will keep u posted if i do


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

SAUL said:


> i will keep u posted if i do


COOL!!!!


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Me and the familia had a great time at the fest...i'd like to thank everyone who came out & pitched in to make this happen, it was a good turn out,shit we even had a mini glasshouse swapmeet this year..lol...cant wait till next year...props to the vics & dezzy for making the long drives, hope u guys made it home with no problems...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Me and the familia had a great time at the fest...i'd like to thank everyone who came out & pitched in to make this happen, it was a good turn out,shit we even had a mini glasshouse swapmeet this year..lol...cant wait till next year...props to the vics & dezzy for making the long drives, hope u guys made it home with no problems...


Thanks bro and we made it home safe without any issues.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

NINJA said:


> Looks like there was a great turn out this year. Hope you guys had a blast, I'm sure you did. Hard not to with all the nice houses surrounding you. I'm gonna try to make it back out next year  just a little tough being so close to Vegas, but I'm gonna try


I hope you can make it "Vegas" is only 4 hrs. away. Stay cool Florida until next year bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> No shit, where's our manners? we all could have pinched in $10 or something as a way of showing props to the longest
> traveler!.... Thanks for taking all the pictures too. Im getting ready to jack them all for my files...
> 
> 
> Man it would be cool to one day see the whole Glasshouse family Mob down Crenshaw or whittier Blvd all at the same time!


That would be great to do that Hydrohype. Stay cool bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


>


Very nice pics of all our Glass/Rag houses.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


We missed you being there Rich but there is always next year bro God willing.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Until next year when u meet me in seattle and we ride down together :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks big homie, It was a pleasure meeting you an Jr



Same here Dezzy.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

traffictowing said:


> STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" had a great time at the glasshouse fest. It was great to finally put a face to everyone's name . Dezzy have a safe trip back home brother.. Saul let me know if you want to sell the "TRU CLASSICS" =)


Thanks homie, I had a great time chilling with everybody and your son is cool as shit  ill let tha fam know when I finally head home lol. It's hard to leave all this sunshine and head back into tha rain :uh:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> Yea it work over it because my headers are anodize and I use blue magic to clean them as well so it could shine more.


Wat else have u used it on thats anodize? They anodize header?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ME AND THE FAM HAD A GREAT AND FUN TIME AT THE GLASSHOUSE FEST. IT WAS NICE TO MEET EVERYBODY. THIS IS THE WAY ALL CAR SHOWS SHOULD BE. JUST CHILLIN, DRINKING, AND LISTENING TO OLDIES. (IM GLAD MY BATTERY DIDNT DIE.).......I WILL POST MY PICS NOW.....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIG PROPS TO "HEART OF THE CITY" AND "SHOPS LAGGARD" FOR THE LONG DISTANCE TRIPS. YOU GUYS ARE COOL PEEPS. :h5: SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ME AND THE FAM HAD A GREAT AND FUN TIME AT THE GLASSHOUSE FEST. IT WAS NICE TO MEET EVERYBODY. THIS IS THE WAY ALL CAR SHOWS SHOULD BE. JUST CHILLIN, DRINKING, AND LISTENING TO OLDIES. (IM GLAD MY BATTERY DIDNT DIE.).......I WILL POST MY PICS NOW.....


Thanks for tha tunes too


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Wanted to give thanks to all the GLASSHOUSE RIDERS for making this a beautiful and kick ass turn out, and all the participation. Special thanks to vic and jr for coming through with the meat & grill and the good cooking. props too dezzy for making the long drive.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Wanted to give thanks to all the GLASSHOUSE RIDERS for making this a beautiful and kick ass turn out, and all the participation. Special thanks to vic and jr for coming through with the meat & grill and the good cooking. props too dezzy for making the long drive.


CHOPPER 76, you are welcome! Like CHOPPER 76 said; thank you to everyone who made this happen because only we as one Glass/Rag house family can we make it happen every year.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> BIG PROPS TO "HEART OF THE CITY" AND "SHOPS LAGGARD" FOR THE LONG DISTANCE TRIPS. YOU GUYS ARE COOL PEEPS. :h5: SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR.


We had a good time kicking it with you too COPS_ON_PAYROL. Stay cool bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


Dam it! this pic made me hungry again, lol.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

shops laggard said:


> We had a good time kicking it with you too COPS_ON_PAYROL. Stay cool bro.


I WILL BE SEEING YOU AT ANOTHER SHOW. AND MAYBE UP NORTH TOO. 



shops laggard said:


> Dam it! this pic made me hungry again, lol.


:yessad:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT MADE THIS SPECIAL EVENT POSSIBLE, MY FAMILY AND MYSELF HAD A GREAT TIME, GREAT TO FINALLY MEET EVERYONE, HOPE EVERYONE MADE IT HOME OK SPECIALLY THE LONG DISTANCE RYDERS (VIC & VIC JR. & "DEZZY"). HOPE TO SEE YOU AT NEXT YEAR'S REUNION...LOL.:h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Heck yea,, I was really cool to be out of the garage, and see family who really love these historical beautiful cars.. Thank you everybody for making me feel welcome and relaxed.. food was great.. and thanks for all the cool pictures..
I was hoping to see Phil.. but we will be even deeper next year!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Until next year when u meet me in seattle and we ride down together :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks big homie, It was a pleasure meeting you an Jr


WISH I COULDA MADE IT! didnt feel right going without a ride!
btw,Nice shirt Big Vic!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

shops laggard said:


> Dam it! this pic made me hungry again, lol.


I know I should have ate more!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

this year was way better,great to meet glass and rag house family,i had a good time to bad i show up late do to work but glad i make it,hope to see you guys next year


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SAUL said:


>


that is awesome..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> No shit, where's our manners? we all could have pinched in $10 or something as a way of showing props to the longest
> traveler!.... Thanks for taking all the pictures too. Im getting ready to jack them all for my files...
> 
> 
> Man it would be cool to one day see the whole Glasshouse family Mob down Crenshaw or whittier Blvd all at the same time!


shit id settle for seeing a bunch of them in the same placea. haha. 
I really gotta get my ass in gear. wonder if the wife would want to drive down with an 8 month old next year. lol.. Some how im thinking no. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


Thats a cool ass pic. 

Thanks to everyone took pictures and shared them with us unfortunate who could not make it out. 
dezzy those vids were sweet. 
Looks like everyone enjoyed it.
I really dont believe id make one in the next few years. But with a little luck i'll be out in the future. shit the wife and kids are going to need a vacation someday.. i hope. haha
thanks again everyone for sharing.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

I WISH I KNEW HOW TO POST VIDS, I HV A REALLY FUNNY ONE OF DEZZY TRYING TO TAKE A PIC WITH MY CAMERA. :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I WISH I KNEW HOW TO POST VIDS, I HV A REALLY FUNNY ONE OF DEZZY TRYING TO TAKE A PIC WITH MY CAMERA. :rofl:


:machinegun: don't do it :roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> Thats a cool ass pic.
> 
> Thanks to everyone took pictures and shared them with us unfortunate who could not make it out.
> dezzy those vids were sweet.
> ...


Come down to my house and ride with me


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Come down to my house and ride with me


problem solved!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :machinegun: don't do it :roflmao:


:rofl:.....and primo jesse kept calling you "deeznutz" bwahahahahahaha


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Who has tha video of tha stereo knobs they turned into switches? Post it please :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :rofl:.....and primo jesse kept calling you "deeznutz" bwahahahahahaha


Yea what's his s/n again :rofl:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Man I bumped into a decent 76 landau today for sale for $2000 boo..had power windows, locks, tilt,..and fucking rust. Man from the road I almost snapped my neck..was kinda disappointed when I got up on it. Around the quarter glass is toast. one fender is fucked. Doors were strangely solid. I passed but if anyone wants the info let me know.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

PICS:dunno:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


>


:shocked:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT MADE THIS SPECIAL EVENT POSSIBLE, MY FAMILY AND MYSELF HAD A GREAT TIME, GREAT TO FINALLY MEET EVERYONE, HOPE EVERYONE MADE IT HOME OK SPECIALLY THE LONG DISTANCE RYDERS (VIC & VIC JR. & "DEZZY"). HOPE TO SEE YOU AT NEXT YEAR'S REUNION...LOL.:h5:


Thanks 68-N-I-O-U-1 and we will be there next year God willing. Stay cool and be safe from the Vics.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Psta said:


> WISH I COULDA MADE IT! didnt feel right going without a ride!
> btw,Nice shirt Big Vic!:thumbsup:


Thanks Psta and you know about that, cool; next year Psta you can ride with us. Stay cool bro from the Vics.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :rofl:.....and primo jesse kept calling you "deeznutz" bwahahahahahaha


[email protected]&KEN ROB............. MY ENGLISH IS NOT GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:chuck:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea what's his s/n again :rofl:


YOU KNOW I'M JUST JOKING RIGHT!!!!!!! BUT WE HAD A BLAST BRO!!!!!!!!!:rimshot:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Robert =woody65= said:


> this year was way better,great to meet glass and rag house family,i had a good time to bad i show up late do to work but glad i make it,hope to see you guys next year


It was good to see you also Robert, and yes we will see you again next year, and maybe there will be a lot more houses there, too. Stay cool from the Vics.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

*I* *WANT TO THANK EVERY GLASS/RAG RIDER THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORT THIS YEARLY EVENT. LETS KEEP THEM HOUSES COMING!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

*SPECIAL THANKS TO THE LONG DISTANCE RYDERS** (VIC & VIC JR. & "**DEZZY")*


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


> *SPECIAL THANKS TO THE LONG DISTANCE RYDERS** (VIC & VIC JR. & "**DEZZY")*


Thanks 1975 VERT for your comment. Stay cool from the Vics.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


>


Who the hell just slammed their hood like that...........dayum!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Cars are looking good :thumbsup:


SAUL said:


>


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Wanted to give thanks to all the GLASSHOUSE RIDERS for making this a beautiful and kick ass turn out, and all the participation. Special thanks to vic and jr for coming through with the meat & grill and the good cooking. props too dezzy for making the long drive.



NICE RAGHOUSE!!!


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)

Glasshouse fest 5th Annual picnic 10-27-2012


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Great pics 'flatbroke'  So we had 15 Glass/Raghouses there?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Dezzy, did you stay in la for a day or did you just bounce right after the fest?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

x2:worship:


1975 VERT said:


> *SPECIAL THANKS TO THE LONG DISTANCE RYDERS** (VIC & VIC JR. & "**DEZZY")*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks vics,cant wait for next year


shops laggard said:


> It was good to see you also Robert, and yes we will see you again next year, and maybe there will be a lot more houses there, too. Stay cool from the Vics.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> I hope you can make it "Vegas" is only 4 hrs. away. Stay cool Florida until next year bro.


Yea I know. I'm gonna have to see what I can pull off  thanks Vic. Hope to see you guys next year :thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

GREAT PICS EVERYBODY, LOOKS LIKE SOME GOOD AS COVERAGE....HAPPY HALLOWEEN GLASSHOUSE FEST FAMILY!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> GREAT PICS EVERYBODY, LOOKS LIKE SOME GOOD AS COVERAGE....HAPPY HALLOWEEN GLASSHOUSE FEST FAMILY!!


SUP HOMIE. :wave:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> GREAT PICS EVERYBODY, LOOKS LIKE SOME GOOD AS COVERAGE....HAPPY HALLOWEEN GLASSHOUSE FEST FAMILY!!


 :thumbsup:, Stay safe to night because the goblins are out :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

NINJA said:


> Yea I know. I'm gonna have to see what I can pull off  thanks Vic. Hope to see you guys next year :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> SUP HOMIE. :wave:


 :h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!


Same to you Big Ry :h5:.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

shops laggard said:


> Same to you Big Ry :h5:.


Hey homie you don't got pic of ur motor to ur glass house looks really nice


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Halloween


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## jaime76caprice (Jun 29, 2007)

hey glasshouse fam I'm looking for a set of the bottom trim underneath the doors for a 76 Caprice if anybody has some for sale contact me


----------



## jaime76caprice (Jun 29, 2007)

432 349 9180


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Great pics!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=1327934599:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BAD-MUTHERFUCKIN-Assss


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

FlatBroke74Raghouse said:


>


NICE PICS JR


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm finally home! Safe and sound without any problems or mishaps  After driving 2,617 miles, thru 3 states, and ALOT of gas money :uh: I made it there and back!! I had a ball and ill never forget tha trip, tha memories, and tha people I met along tha way :biggrin: You guys have a special place in my heart and ill be a Glasshouse/Raghouse rider for life  Feels good to be back in my bed too :cheesy: One thing I won't miss is paying $4.29 for gas :twak: It's $3.35 here


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Dezzy, did you stay in la for a day or did you just bounce right after the fest?


I stayed in Long Beach for 3 days and then headed back. 

It was hard to leave this 









Knowing I had this waiting for me back home 









I did see a rainbow on my way back tho


----------



## jc.paintswut (Nov 11, 2008)

wut up DEZZy...beautiful car my brother.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=1327934599:thumbsup:


IM SO STUPID, i kept thinking they were gonna go outside and show us a glasshouse!.. WTF..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> It was hard to leave this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tHAT RAINBOW SHOT IS THE PERFECT ENDING TO YOUR LITTLE ADVENTURE!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> It was hard to leave this
> 
> 
> Knowing I had this waiting for me back home
> ...


DRIVING TO THAT POT `O GOLD!


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> SUP HOMIE. :wave:



WHAT'S UP HOMIE...IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU GUYS.THANKS FOR THE TUNES ALL DAY BROTHA.:thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm finally home! Safe and sound without any problems or mishaps  After driving 2,617 miles, thru 3 states, and ALOT of gas money :uh: I made it there and back!! I had a ball and ill never forget tha trip, tha memories, and tha people I met along tha way :biggrin: You guys have a special place in my heart and ill be a Glasshouse/Raghouse rider for life  Feels good to be back in my bed too :cheesy: One thing I won't miss is paying $4.29 for gas :twak: It's $3.35 here




GLAD TO HEAR YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE AND IN ONE PIECE DEZZY, STAY UP HOMIE!!uffin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

shops laggard said:


> :thumbsup:, Stay safe to night because the goblins are out :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:.


YEAH THEY WERE!!!Y LA LLORONA VIC?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> IM SO STUPID, i kept thinking they were gonna go outside and show us a glasshouse!.. WTF..


I WATCHED IT AGAIN JUST TO SEE IF I MISSED ANYTHING. :happysad:



68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> WHAT'S UP HOMIE...IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU GUYS.THANKS FOR THE TUNES ALL DAY BROTHA.:thumbsup:


:h5: :yes:


68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> GLAD TO HEAR YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE AND IN ONE PIECE DEZZY, STAY UP HOMIE!!uffin:


X2 CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR. WHEN YOU BRING YOUR RAGHOUSE DOWN. :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> YEAH THEY WERE!!!Y LA LLORONA VIC?



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I actually saw her in person but I will tell you the story next year at the Glasshouse picnic, true story. 

PS: Remind me and I got witnesses :rofl:.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 15 guests)

CHOPPER 76
Talk about under cover damn it


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm finally home! Safe and sound without any problems or mishaps  After driving 2,617 miles, thru 3 states, and ALOT of gas money :uh: I made it there and back!! I had a ball and ill never forget tha trip, tha memories, and tha people I met along tha way :biggrin: You guys have a special place in my heart and ill be a Glasshouse/Raghouse rider for life  Feels good to be back in my bed too :cheesy: One thing I won't miss is paying $4.29 for gas :twak: It's $3.35 here


SERIOUS ROAD TRIP!!!:yes:


----------



## stormrider (Jun 28, 2011)

To dezzy man you are one bad ass dude im glad i got to meet you driving from wash and you to vic driving down cooking and then driving back it was my pleasure meeting all of the guys this year ill be back next year


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT ANY EXTRA LANDAU TRIM PARTS? DRIVERS CORNER, PLATIC TRIM THAT SITS UNDER THE STAINLESS TRIM?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

shops laggard said:


> Thanks Psta and you know about that, cool; next year Psta you can ride with us. Stay cool bro from the Vics.


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

lucky you cause i wanna steal your car with all the goodies on it (joke) see you next time


heartofthacity said:


> I'm finally home! Safe and sound without any problems or mishaps  After driving 2,617 miles, thru 3 states, and ALOT of gas money :uh: I made it there and back!! I had a ball and ill never forget tha trip, tha memories, and tha people I met along tha way :biggrin: You guys have a special place in my heart and ill be a Glasshouse/Raghouse rider for life  Feels good to be back in my bed too :cheesy: One thing I won't miss is paying $4.29 for gas :twak: It's $3.35 here


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

STAINLESS CLIPS TO FINISH OFF THE WIDOW TRIM ON A G/H , THESE WORK ON OG TRIM, AND PERFECT ON THE RE-POPED SIDE WINDOW TRIM
$22.00 A SET SHIPPED


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT 9 SIDE TRIM CLIPS NEW
30.00


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SAUL said:


>


ANYBODY NEED CLIPS FOR THERE TRIM?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> GOT A USED SET OF 4 TON CHROMED SPRINGS, USED 500 MILES, NEVER HOPPED ON.
> $100.00 YES SHIPPING COST MORE, THESE ARE HEAVY


SOLD


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MAN IT LOOKS LIKE THE PICNIC WAS ON HIT.....AND DAMN DEZZY FROM SEA-TOWN TO LA MANNNNNN


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jc.paintswut said:


> wut up DEZZy...beautiful car my brother.


I appreciate it homie 



DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> MAN IT LOOKS LIKE THE PICNIC WAS ON HIT.....AND DAMN DEZZY FROM SEA-TOWN TO LA MANNNNNN


Ill see you there next year too


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> tHAT RAINBOW SHOT IS THE PERFECT ENDING TO YOUR LITTLE ADVENTURE!


I think so too :biggrin: 



MR.59 said:


> DRIVING TO THAT POT `O GOLD!


I added a Lil effects to it and tha rainbow really popped :wow:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

stormrider said:


> To dezzy man you are one bad ass dude im glad i got to meet you driving from wash and you to vic driving down cooking and then driving back it was my pleasure meeting all of the guys this year ill be back next year


Thank you Johnny; it was a pleasure talking to you also. Stay cool from the Vics.


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

The trim for the side windows is made by PROTEKTO TRIM THE # 39-410 THE BAR CODE # IS 85387 57490 This is the trim that is on my 76 its as close as one can get to the real trim and it comes in a box of 60' so you can do about 5 sets and its about 35.00 a box the trim on my car is 10 yrs old and i think it still look good and you should be able to pick it up at a autobody supply house i picked up this box from whittier paint good luck guys


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^^^ That info needs to be pinned. Need to get the rear end info pinned too.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG RED said:


> ^^^^ That info needs to be pinned. Need to get the rear end info pinned too.


:yes:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

BIG RED said:


> ^^^^ That info needs to be pinned. Need to get the rear end info pinned too.


yes wat rearends to use and how much to shorten driveshaft for each rearend and wat rearends u can just change the yoke


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> STAINLESS CLIPS TO FINISH OFF THE WIDOW TRIM ON A G/H , THESE WORK ON OG TRIM, AND PERFECT ON THE RE-POPED SIDE WINDOW TRIM
> $22.00 A SET SHIPPED


here`s that trim on my car, and when you buy it, i can get you a set of clips to finish it off


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> ^^^^ That info needs to be pinned. Need to get the rear end info pinned too.


no pinned rearends..... enough on that already :rofl:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> no pinned rearends..... enough on that already :rofl:


Lol you sure? I recently went back through the fest from page 500-900 and if I had a dollar for every time the rear end question was asked I would have enough money to pay for dezzy's gas to California and back


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Trade a set of T-tops for a decent Moonroof in So, Cal 4hrs from L.A. and 2hrs from Phoenix they came off a 77 Pontiac Grand Prix or sell for $300


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> Lol you sure? I recently went back through the fest from page 500-900 and if I had a dollar for every time the rear end question was asked I would have enough money to pay for dezzy's gas to California and back


all I can say is.....FUCKIN' A.....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Lol you sure? I recently went back through the fest from page 500-900 and if I had a dollar for every time the rear end question was asked I would have enough money to pay for dezzy's gas to California and back


:yes:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

What really blows my mind on the whole rear end thing is you would think some of these guys would bust out a tape measure and put in a lol work getting grubby in a junk yard. 

That how the ones that know did. It's not like the select few had special plates with secret writings on it that we decoded with a special reading glasses.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> What really blows my mind on the whole rear end thing is you would think some of these guys would bust out a tape measure and put in a lol work getting grubby in a junk yard.
> 
> That how the ones that know did. It's not like the select few had special plates with secret writings on it that we decoded with a special reading glasses.


Or at least do some reading :facepalm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 15 guests)
> 
> CHOPPER 76
> Talk about under cover damn it


THANKS CARNAL FOR ROLLING DOWN VANE SAID'S THANK YOU FOR THE PRESENT:thumbsup:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

It's been in possession for about a week now! I had to make my own bracket to mount the rear licence plate and I had a trouble putting the head lights and the bezzle's back on.. today I am going to paint my (blue landau) hub caps to match this car, and then put the skirts back on!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

THESE CAME IN TODAY


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> THESE CAME IN TODAY


:thumbsup:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

I need some rear fillers for a 75 rag.
Who's got them?


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

hey mr 59 i have a set clean clean what would they hold value at i dont want to part with mine im a bit of a hoarder when it come the ghouse parts but what are they worth ??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

coco73chev said:


> hey mr 59 i have a set clean clean what would they hold value at i dont want to part with mine im a bit of a hoarder when it come the ghouse parts but what are they worth ??


THE HUB CAPS?
I GAVE A 150.00 FOR THAT SET
IF YOURS ARE CLEAN, CLEAN, POST PICS SO I`LL BE A JUDGE OF THE CONDITION


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

slabrider93 said:


> I need some rear fillers for a 75 rag.
> Who's got them?


THERE WAS A GUY MAKNG THEM OUT OF ABS MATERIAL, AND I THINK THOSE ARE REAL GOOD. SOMEONE POSTED THE INFO ON HERE, MAYBE THEY CAN CHIME IN AND POST IT UP AGAIN:dunno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> THESE CAME IN TODAY


nice find perry!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

$400 shipped 75,76 caprice 76 impala


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> $400 shipped 75,76 caprice 76 impala


:thumbsup:whats up mike:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam nice deal dirty.....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :thumbsup:whats up mike:wave:


Big RY :wave:



harborareaPhil said:


> dam nice deal dirty.....


thanks Tom!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> nice find perry!


perfect match too, the landau centers are real nice, not faded.(my red car with 16k miles had a couple faded cenders) i have a few caps, that i can sell , just misc. caps i collected, but i have several centers i can sell too that i`m not going to use, and maybe a real nice set of the spoke caps, (just maybe on those) i might get an OG rag still someday


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

coco73chev said:


> hey mr 59 i have a set clean clean what would they hold value at i dont want to part with mine im a bit of a hoarder when it come the ghouse parts but what are they worth ??


Gimmie gimmie :biggrin: you know I'm good for it!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 565121
> View attachment 565119
> 
> It's been in possession for about a week now! I had to make my own bracket to mount the rear licence plate and I had a trouble putting the head lights and the bezzle's back on.. today I am going to paint my (blue landau) hub caps to match this car, and then put the skirts back on!
> ...


You bought that clean muhfucka!!??!! Nice


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> THESE CAME IN TODAY


Those are clean ass hell.. 

I might have ruined mine. this after noon. i used a rustoleum brown.. and it just dont work up against the car. so I will let em dry for a day or so, and maybe I can find a better match of rattle can paint on line? and then I have to hope its compatible with the brown enamel base that i put on them today!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> Those are clean ass hell..
> 
> I might have ruined mine. this after noon. i used a rustoleum brown.. and it just dont work up against the car. so I will let em dry for a day or so, and maybe I can find a better match of rattle can paint on line? and then I have to hope its compatible with the brown enamel base that i put on them today!


IT`S BEST TO STRIP THE OLD PAINT OFF AND START OVER, IT HELPS TO NOT HAVE A BIG BUILD UP ALONG THE EDGE, AND THAT EDGE IS A "FADED" EDGE, I PAINTED THEM BEFORE FOR GUYS, AND YOU GET OUTSIDE THAT EDGE, AND CLEAN THE THE COLOR OFF WITH THINNER , AND A TIGHT THIN SHOP RAG, AND IT GIVES YOU THE FACTORY LOOK, NOT THE SPRAYED, TAPED OFF LOOK.
THE TANS CAPS I BOUGHT ARE ALL ORIGINAL PAINT, LANDAU CHIPS TOO


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

enamel over laquer ok laquer over enamel = wrinkle


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

WHATS UP FAM? IM LOOKING FOR A RAG HOUSE? BUT I NEED TO GET RID OF MY GLASSHOUSE 1ST. LMK IF ANYBODY WANTS TO BUY A CLEAN GLASHOUSE.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> IT`S BEST TO STRIP THE OLD PAINT OFF AND START OVER, IT HELPS TO NOT HAVE A BIG BUILD UP ALONG THE EDGE, AND THAT EDGE IS A "FADED" EDGE, I PAINTED THEM BEFORE FOR GUYS, AND YOU GET OUTSIDE THAT EDGE, AND CLEAN THE THE COLOR OFF WITH THINNER , AND A TIGHT THIN SHOP RAG, AND IT GIVES YOU THE FACTORY LOOK, NOT THE SPRAYED, TAPED OFF LOOK.
> THE TANS CAPS I BOUGHT ARE ALL ORIGINAL PAINT, LANDAU CHIPS TOO


yea and the masking on a circle is a bitch! 
thanks for the advise guys..



heartofthacity said:


> You bought that clean muhfucka!!??!! Nice


Right on Dezz!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> WHATS UP FAM? IM LOOKING FOR A RAG HOUSE? BUT I NEED TO GET RID OF MY GLASSHOUSE 1ST. LMK IF ANYBODY WANTS TO BUY A CLEAN GLASHOUSE.


Give me a pm if you still want those upper arms


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> I think so too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> I added a Lil effects to it and tha rainbow really popped :wow:


thats a cool ass pic man. 
When i do eventually make it down we will have to link up along the way somewhere.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> thats a cool ass pic man.
> When i do eventually make it down we will have to link up along the way somewhere.[/QUOTE
> 
> Lemme know homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


 Tha allure of tha Raghouse life is calling you huh


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


DID YOU GET IT IMPOUNDED?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> DID YOU GET IT IMPOUNDED?


 HA HA HA HA 














































Sunday!




















THE H-CAPS DONT MATCH THE PAINT. BUT BEFORE i STRIPPED THEM? i HAD TO SEE HOW THEY LOOKED. THIS IS MY FIRST TIME PUTTING THE SKIRTS ON SINCE i GOT THE CAR. SO OF COURSE i WENT ROLLING AROUND FOR A WHILE!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 566145
> View attachment 566146
> View attachment 566148


Never noticed that flake in the paint, you might need to do that muli can trick to get close, of leave that brow, and roll at night
Looks good at night


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> HA HA HA HA
> 
> 
> View attachment 566134
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Tha allure of tha Raghouse life is calling you huh


:yessad:



MR.59 said:


> DID YOU GET IT IMPOUNDED?


:no: I JUST PARKED HER THERE UNTIL I GET MY RAGHOUSE.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 566145
> View attachment 566146
> View attachment 566148


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

my old car


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

sold my 74 and regret it finaly came up on another. not sure what colors i should go with on this one. its in peices and primered so will be a complete build


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> Trade a set of T-tops for a decent Moonroof in So, Cal 4hrs from L.A. and 2hrs from Phoenix they came off a 77 Pontiac Grand Prix or sell for $300


 are the frames aluminum??


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

lowriderdan said:


> sold my 74 and regret it finaly came up on another. not sure what colors i should go with on this one. its in peices and primered so will be a complete build
> View attachment 566362


..:thumbsup:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

What do guys put on the bottom of their cars to make sparks fly when they drop the ass down? Is it an add on or just frame dragging?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Titanium blocks


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

lowriderdan said:


> sold my 74 and regret it finaly came up on another. not sure what colors i should go with on this one. its in peices and primered so will be a complete build
> View attachment 566362


 keep up with some progress pics!


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

SAUL said:


> Titanium blocks


Thanks Saul.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

impalacusTOM said:


> What do guys put on the bottom of their cars to make sparks fly when they drop the ass down? Is it an add on or just frame dragging?


Use the front cross member. Much gooder :yes:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

<img id="vbattach_566563" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=566563&stc=1" attachmentid="566563">


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> are the frames aluminum??


Yes


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

i got a couple questions how do you remove rear seat top ? And how close is the upper a-arm to the top of the spindle?, should they be touching all the time or should they're be a look space i don't have the ball joint boots so i'm not sure .?? thanks


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> i got a couple questions how do you remove rear seat top ? And how close is the upper a-arm to the top of the spindle?, should they be touching all the time or should they're be a look space i don't have the ball joint boots so i'm not sure .?? thanks


you need to remove the bottom part of your seat, the top part is bolted with the seat belt retractor in each corner.
at least the 76 was


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

impalacusTOM said:


> What do guys put on the bottom of their cars to make sparks fly when they drop the ass down? Is it an add on or just frame dragging?


just looked at your topic.. your car is gonna be dope!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

impalacusTOM said:


> What do guys put on the bottom of their cars to make sparks fly when they drop the ass down? Is it an add on or just frame dragging?


In lowrider general on page 2 there is a topic on scrape blocks check it out


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> i got a couple questions how do you remove rear seat top ? And how close is the upper a-arm to the top of the spindle?, should they be touching all the time or should they're be a look space i don't have the ball joint boots so i'm not sure .?? thanks


MINE JUST POPS RIGHT OFF. ITS ON HOOKS. (MINE IS A 74) :dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> MINE JUST POPS RIGHT OFF. ITS ON HOOKS. (MINE IS A 74) :dunno:


they all the same...

the corners easily break off where the tab attaches on seat and seatbelt retract holds it in place...and it hooks from the top....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> Use the front cross member. Much gooder :yes:


and the more you scrape.... the more you car will lay


:rofl:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT FOR SALE , THEY FIT ON THE 59 BIG SPINNERS, IF SOMEONE WANTS TO RUN A SET OF RAYS OR CLASSICS, FINISH OFF YOUR CAPRICE WITH N.O.S. CHIPS FOR YOUR OLD SCHOOL RIMS
GOT 6 ALL N.O.S. METAL CHIPS 4 RED ONES , (MADE OF A RUBBERIZED MATERIAL)
CHIPS ONLY NOT THE 1 SPINNER IS NOT INCLUDED, ONLY PICTERED FOR SHOW


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> GOT FOR SALE , THEY FIT ON THE 59 BIG SPINNERS, IF SOMEONE WANTS TO RUN A SET OF RAYS OR CLASSICS, FINISH OFF YOUR CAPRICE WITH N.O.S. CHIPS FOR YOUR OLD SCHOOL RIMS
> GOT 6 ALL N.O.S. METAL CHIPS 4 RED ONES , (MADE OF A RUBBERIZED MATERIAL)


Just the inserts or the spiners as well


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Just the inserts or the spiners as well


JUST THE INSERTS ONLY
BUT THE SPINNERS ARE FOR SALE ON EBAY, A FEW GUYS SELL THEM


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> GOT FOR SALE , THEY FIT ON THE 59 BIG SPINNERS, IF SOMEONE WANTS TO RUN A SET OF RAYS OR CLASSICS, FINISH OFF YOUR CAPRICE WITH N.O.S. CHIPS FOR YOUR OLD SCHOOL RIMS
> GOT 6 ALL N.O.S. METAL CHIPS 4 RED ONES , (MADE OF A RUBBERIZED MATERIAL)
> CHIPS ONLY NOT THE 1 SPINNER IS NOT INCLUDED, ONLY PICTERED FOR SHOW


how much?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> how much?


75.00 FOR THE 4 RED ONES,,,, THERE NOT PERFECT, HAVE SOME FLAWS 
THE CAPRICE CHIPS ARE PERFECT ALL 6 $120.00


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> and the more you scrape.... the more you car will lay
> 
> 
> :rofl:


:rofl:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> they all the same...
> 
> the corners easily break off where the tab attaches on seat and seatbelt retract holds it in place...and it hooks from the top....


 so just lift up on seatback? my old one i broke all the board on back of seat where hooks r dont want to do it again


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

unbolt the seatbelts in each corner... then gently.... GENTLY...wiggle it upward...there's 3 hooks near the top of the package tray it hooks to...

don't need to remove the bottom portion of seat...unless you taking it out too..

*also sometimes the seat kinda sticks to the sides where the plastic fillers touch...good idea to run you fingers up/down first


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> 75.00 FOR THE 4 RED ONES,,,, THERE NOT PERFECT, HAVE SOME FLAWS
> THE CAPRICE CHIPS ARE PERFECT ALL 6 $120.00


THANKS. DO U HV MORE OR JUST THESE ONES?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HOW MANY U NEED?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> unbolt the seatbelts in each corner... then gently.... GENTLY...wiggle it upward...there's 3 hooks near the top of the package tray it hooks to...
> 
> don't need to remove the bottom portion of seat...unless you taking it out too..
> 
> *also sometimes the seat kinda sticks to the sides where the plastic fillers touch...good idea to run you fingers up/down first


IT`S TUFF THE GET TO THE SEAT BELT BOLTS WITHOUT REMOVING THE SEAT BOTTOM, FOR ME ANYWAYS, IT HAD THE STAR BOLTS , SO KINDA HARD TO GET A RATCH IN THERE WITH THE SEAT BOTTOM IN PLACE, IT`S PULLS OUT, SO EZ TO GET THE SEATBELT BOLTS OFF, AND THAT MAKES IT EZ TO BOLT THEM BACK IN WHEN YOUR DONE


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

TOP GUY STOPPED BUY TODAY


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> TOP GUY STOPPED BUY TODAY


not sure if you might know but the guys who get rid of the vynal and want it a regular hardtop does the top stay flush or flat (even) with the regular part of the top or do you have to do some fabricating if theres a cap or somthing?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

all you gotta do is use an extension...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fuck it perry ill make you a bodycart and just pull it apart and paint it


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> all you gotta do is use an extension...


WE JUST TOOK THE SEAT OUT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuck it perry ill make you a bodycart and just pull it apart and paint it


 NO NEED TO , THIS CARS GONNA GET DRIVEN 10 TIMES A YEAR AT THE MOST.
THAT ORIGNAL PAINT STILL LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> just looked at your topic.. your car is gonna be dope!


Thanks, plugging away at it pretty hard now, hope to roll next spring!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> NO NEED TO , THIS CARS GONNA GET DRIVEN 10 TIMES A YEAR AT THE MOST.
> THAT ORIGNAL PAINT STILL LOOKS GOOD.


....with all the time and effort your putting....I hope to see a sawzall next for them t-tops


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> ....with all the time and effort your putting....I hope to see a sawzall next for them t-tops


MAYBE,,,,,,,,,,I GOT BOTH SETS OUT IN THE GARAGE.
BUT HATE TO TEAR INTO THAT OG HEADLINER


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

any info on how close the top of the a arm needs to be to the top of the spindle? i mean how deep should the ball joint sit all the way or is there a space ? i feel my suspension shake i front and it seems like its on one side 
thanks again


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


thats my car in the background


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


>


another pic


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

too plain gonna add the vinyl top molding was gonna glass dash but gonna swap rear and drop it lower in back


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> not sure if you might know but the guys who get rid of the vynal and want it a regular hardtop does the top stay flush or flat (even) with the regular part of the top or do you have to do some fabricating if theres a cap or somthing?


The roof line is flat all the way across, only studs for the chrome trim


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh shit :wow: Sniper pic :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Oh shit :wow: Sniper pic :biggrin:


BRAKE LIGHTS OUT:biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> BRAKE LIGHTS OUT:biggrin:


Blinker was on lol


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> I found these in my boy's garage. He had then on his olds in tha early 90s


how many does he have? does he wanna sell them homie?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Blinker was on lol


:facepalm:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dressed2Impress said:


> how many does he have? does he wanna sell them homie?


I bought all 4


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I bought all 4


so wich house are they going on??


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> TOP GUY STOPPED BUY TODAY


Very nice color choice man. Looks real nice.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Very nice color choice man. Looks real nice.


THANKS
HE EVEN MATCHED THAT CENTER STICHING LIKE THE FACTORY DID, GOING TO POLISH THE STAINLESS UP, AND I INSTALL THE 1/4 WINDOW TRIM


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> TOP GUY STOPPED BUY TODAY


BEAUTIFUL,, I PLAN ON DOING A COUPLE MODELS WITH THIS COLOR, AND WITH A YELLOW..











STRIPED THESE HUB CAPS THE SAME NIGHT I PUT THEM ON..

GOT SOME PAINT ON THEM TODAY...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Blinker was on lol


 LOL

GOOD COME UP ON THE SPOKES!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> so wich house are they going on??


Not sure, I really want some big hub tru's


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Wow.
Had to go to the second page to find this. Lol
Bump.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

BIGMIKE said:


>


Tight pic


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> LIFESTYLE


The perks of going thru the fest from the start....
Learned a lot . Build stuff that didn't pertain to me back then but is very helpful now.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> The perks of going thru the fest from the start....
> Learned a lot . Build stuff that didn't pertain to me back then but is very helpful now.


:thumbsup: now can we get some update pics


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> The perks of going thru the fest from the start....
> Learned a lot . Build stuff that didn't pertain to me back then but is very helpful now.


no doubt.
i felt the same when i first went though it all.. now i gotta try remember where all the info i will need is. haha.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> no doubt.
> i felt the same when i first went though it all.. now i gotta try remember where all the info i will need is. haha.


WHAT ARE YOU CHANGING ON YOUR CAR? YOU PULLED OFF THAT TOP, YOU GOING TO PAINT THE ROOF?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> Ttt


Sup Jaime!! :h5:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> WHAT ARE YOU CHANGING ON YOUR CAR? YOU PULLED OFF THAT TOP, YOU GOING TO PAINT THE ROOF?


I was thinking of it. But the guy I wanted to do the paint work might be to busy this winter. Shitty, cause he was good. 
Not sure what is going to happen now. Maybe just fix the holes. Clean off the rust and have a new top put on.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Deucee D said:


> Sup Jaime!! :h5:


Wuz up d hows the ride coming along .almost getting there with mine .did u go to the show Saturday morning


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> I was thinking of it. But the guy I wanted to do the paint work might be to busy this winter. Shitty, cause he was good.
> Not sure what is going to happen now. Maybe just fix the holes. Clean off the rust and have a new top put on.


YEAH, I THOUGHT ABOUT FLAKING MINE, AFTER I CLEANED ALL THE OLD GLUE OFF, AND FOUND A SUPER CLEAN YELLOW GOLD FAKE, BUT THE NEW TOP WOULD LOOK BETTER OVER ALL








NEW WIINDOW TRIM, SHE`LL LOOK BRAND NEW


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FOUND A FEW HUB CAPS IN MY STASH IF ANYBODY NEEDS THEM, BEFOR I EBAY THEM


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn! 35 Large for a raghouse? Seems kinda steep to me :wow:
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/3367939208.html


----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

sweet glasshouses


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> YEAH, I THOUGHT ABOUT FLAKING MINE, AFTER I CLEANED ALL THE OLD GLUE OFF, AND FOUND A SUPER CLEAN YELLOW GOLD FAKE, BUT THE NEW TOP WOULD LOOK BETTER OVER ALL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Wizzard said:


> NICE!:thumbsup:


X2. Good choice


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey fellas I need soon as possible I'm looking for a fender end cap for passenger side 76 ....needed as soon as possible


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

coco73chev said:


> Hey fellas I need soon as possible I'm looking for a fender end cap for passenger side 76 ....needed as soon as possible


THE PLASTIC CORNER?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Not sure, I really want some big hub tru's


so what you want for them then???


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dressed2Impress said:


> so what you want for them then???


Text me homie, we can work something out


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

coco73chev said:


> Hey fellas I need soon as possible I'm looking for a fender end cap for passenger side 76 ....needed as soon as possible


Caprice fender extension I'm pretty sure


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn! 35 Large for a raghouse? Seems kinda steep to me :wow:
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/3367939208.html


I'd be in the back seat,, making Mrs Brady howl to the moon like a drunken wolf!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that was pretty dope markie.....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


>


I would've be whippin that rag with one finger around them cones :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I would've be whippin that rag with one finger around them cones :biggrin:


ARE YOU STILL TALKING ABOUT MRS. BRADY? :rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ARE YOU STILL TALKING ABOUT MRS. BRADY? :rofl:


both!:rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> that was pretty dope markie.....


I think the Brady's had a 75 rag in later seasons?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> both!:rofl:


:h5:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :h5:


:rofl: hell yea


----------



## Backhand (Nov 11, 2012)

wence said:


> View attachment 566875


Nice picture!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

CHECK THIS OUT!!! GOING FOR AUCTION TODAY!!! IN AHAHEIM!:banghead: 
http://www.mecum.com/auctions/lot_detail.cfm?LOT_ID=AN1112-138823&entryRow=75&lottype=&startRow=61


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


> CHECK THIS OUT!!! GOING FOR AUCTION TODAY!!! IN AHAHEIM!:banghead:
> http://www.mecum.com/auctions/lot_detail.cfm?LOT_ID=AN1112-138823&entryRow=75&lottype=&startRow=61


SUP PRIMO


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

YES THE FENDER EXTENSION CAN ANYBODY HELP ME OUT ?? 

PASSENGER SIDE 76


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Was up g-house guy I'm wondering how much the 75/76 6 piece middle side trim go for ? Thx


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

coco73chev said:


> YES THE FENDER EXTENSION CAN ANYBODY HELP ME OUT ??
> 
> PASSENGER SIDE 76


i got you handled man, get me your address:h5:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1975 VERT said:


> CHECK THIS OUT!!! GOING FOR AUCTION TODAY!!! IN AHAHEIM!:banghead:
> http://www.mecum.com/auctions/lot_detail.cfm?LOT_ID=AN1112-138823&entryRow=75&lottype=&startRow=61


Z BAR RUST PROOFING PLUGS ALL IN THAT CAR, SO IT`S AN EAST COAST CAR, AND MAYBE A 20K OG MILE CAR?
IF IT WAS A REAL OG MILE CAR, IT WILL HAVE PAPERS PROVING IT. CLEAN CAR IN PICTURES THOUGH, BUT AUCTION CARS HAVE ALWAYS BEEN BUFFED UP TO BRING MORE MONEY. BUT THAT Z BAR RUST PROOFING, ,,,,,,,,,,,MAN, TO GET THAT DONE, THAT MEANS THEY DRILL A HUNDRED HOLES IN YOUR CAR, AND SHOOT A RUST BROOF IN IT, AND YOU GOT A HUNDERD BLACK PLUGS SHOWING


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SJ RIDER said:


> Was up g-house guy I'm wondering how much the 75/76 6 piece middle side trim go for ? Thx


JUST SOLD ONE A COUPLE WEEKS AGO


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

coco73chev said:


> YES THE FENDER EXTENSION CAN ANYBODY HELP ME OUT ??
> 
> PASSENGER SIDE 76


BIG RYAN LOOKS TO HAVE IT HANDLED


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> Z BAR RUST PROOFING PLUGS ALL IN THAT CAR, SO IT`S AN EAST COAST CAR, AND MAYBE A 20K OG MILE CAR?
> IF IT WAS A REAL OG MILE CAR, IT WILL HAVE PAPERS PROVING IT. CLEAN CAR IN PICTURES THOUGH, BUT AUCTION CARS HAVE ALWAYS BEEN BUFFED UP TO BRING MORE MONEY. BUT THAT Z BAR RUST PROOFING, ,,,,,,,,,,,MAN, TO GET THAT DONE, THAT MEANS THEY DRILL A HUNDRED HOLES IN YOUR CAR, AND SHOOT A RUST BROOF IN IT, AND YOU GOT A HUNDERD BLACK PLUGS SHOWING


I have no idea what you're talking about? Which pic?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

i think the vin tag pic n the door jamb pix


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> i think the vin tag pic n the door jamb pix


:yes:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> i think the vin tag pic n the door jamb pix


Big back plugs drilled in everywhere on that car, I have owned a few like that, but they might be fine on the east coast, it makes the cars last longer, but on the west coast, you got a nice car full of drilled holes, with black plugs covering them up. It's not for me, some guys might not mind it, but I'm not like most guys, Them plugs would start to get on my nerves after awhile


----------



## 74glizzy (Oct 3, 2012)

I have 2 front fenders and 2 door windows for a 74 glasshouse for sale! Also,I am selling my 74 glasshouse :-( I am located in AZ my # is (480)326-7167..hit me up if your interested,new rebuilt engine 0 miles,ultra white leather on both seats and headliner,2 Magna flow exhaust and much more!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


> CHECK THIS OUT!!! GOING FOR AUCTION TODAY!!! IN AHAHEIM!:banghead:
> http://www.mecum.com/auctions/lot_detail.cfm?LOT_ID=AN1112-138823&entryRow=75&lottype=&startRow=61















STARTED THE BID AT 19,000 AND..... NO ONE BID ON IT!!!!!hno:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP PRIMO


WHAT UP PRIMO.... HOPE YOU FEELING BETTER!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 569578
> View attachment 569579
> STARTED THE BID AT 19,000 AND..... NO ONE BID ON IT!!!!!hno:


:roflmao:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 569578
> View attachment 569579
> STARTED THE BID AT 19,000 AND..... NO ONE BID ON IT!!!!!hno:


thats cuz it has round headlights.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn! 35 Large for a raghouse? Seems kinda steep to me :wow:
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/cto/3367939208.html


yeah. i saw that one. wayy outta my price range. .lol.
seemed to be alot in the ontario area in the 11-13 range.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> YEAH, I THOUGHT ABOUT FLAKING MINE, AFTER I CLEANED ALL THE OLD GLUE OFF, AND FOUND A SUPER CLEAN YELLOW GOLD FAKE, BUT THE NEW TOP WOULD LOOK BETTER OVER ALL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it certainly does look good with that top on it.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 569578
> View attachment 569579
> STARTED THE BID AT 19,000 AND..... NO ONE BID ON IT!!!!!hno:


I'd rather the buy my USO bigg Marc's rag for cheaper than that!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

manu samoa said:


> I'd rather the buy my USO bigg Marc's rag for cheaper than that!!!


:yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> BIG RYAN LOOKS TO HAVE IT HANDLED


we got him covered!:yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> thats cuz it has round headlights.


:roflmao: you and those square lights


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 569578
> View attachment 569579
> STARTED THE BID AT 19,000 AND..... NO ONE BID ON IT!!!!!hno:


guess they thought it would be better then it was.. to bad, other then the plugs, it looks like a nice car.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

pics:dunno:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


>


I think there was an episode were he had a blue rag top


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

i need more help please my horn is not working is there any way to check the relay? Also wat is that plastic part behind the locking plate where the wire from the horn goes into ? One more my hazard switch doesn't stay on i have yo hold it for it to work wat could it be?
thanks


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

gotta have that horn for them old folks and on freeway


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> Z BAR RUST PROOFING PLUGS ALL IN THAT CAR, SO IT`S AN EAST COAST CAR, AND MAYBE A 20K OG MILE CAR?
> IF IT WAS A REAL OG MILE CAR, IT WILL HAVE PAPERS PROVING IT. CLEAN CAR IN PICTURES THOUGH, BUT AUCTION CARS HAVE ALWAYS BEEN BUFFED UP TO BRING MORE MONEY. BUT THAT Z BAR RUST PROOFING, ,,,,,,,,,,,MAN, TO GET THAT DONE, THAT MEANS THEY DRILL A HUNDRED HOLES IN YOUR CAR, AND SHOOT A RUST BROOF IN IT, AND YOU GOT A HUNDERD BLACK PLUGS SHOWING


Can you tell us more about this (RUST PROOFING PLUGS) IS Z BAR A MANUFACTURER OF THESE PLUGS? AND ARE THEY VISIBLE?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

found out its called turn signal cam at autozone dorman part# 83232 . Checked my relay good it was a little button behind the steering lock plate that looked like the lock had fallen out


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> Can you tell us more about this (RUST PROOFING PLUGS) IS Z BAR A MANUFACTURER OF THESE PLUGS? AND ARE THEY VISIBLE?


 i think the plugs r for the holes they drilled to pump in rust proofer. u can see them in the pics of the vin/bidy info tag


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


> CHECK THIS OUT!!! GOING FOR AUCTION TODAY!!! IN AHAHEIM!:banghead:
> http://www.mecum.com/auctions/lot_detail.cfm?LOT_ID=AN1112-138823&entryRow=75&lottype=&startRow=61


these pics


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> i think the plugs r for the holes they drilled to pump in rust proofer. u can see them in the pics of the vin/bidy info tag


Like he said.
Zbart is one company that does it. Or maybe it was a brand of the product used. Some are just an oil based product that helps repel the water. Others are an actual rubberized sealer that coats the bare metal inside the panels. Sometimes its a good thing. Sometimes it is not.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> found out its called turn signal cam at autozone dorman part# 83232 . Checked my relay good it was a little button behind the steering lock plate that looked like the lock had fallen out


Good stuff man.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

I hv my glasshouse for sale. special super low price this week only. pm me for price...pix can be seen on the vehicle classifieds section.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I hv my glasshouse for sale. special super low price this week only. pm me for price...pix can be seen on the vehicle classifieds section.



:wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

socapots said:


> Like he said.
> Zbart is one company that does it. Or maybe it was a brand of the product used. Some are just an oil based product that helps repel the water. Others are an actual rubberized sealer that coats the bare metal inside the panels. Sometimes its a good thing. Sometimes it is not.


woe. I never knew that, thanks's!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I hv my glasshouse for sale. special super low price this week only. pm me for price...pix can be seen on the vehicle classifieds section.


good luck on the sale bro!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> woe. I never knew that, thanks's!


I've herd about another product recently that you can spray on a panel. And it will creep into all the little nooks and crannys. Supposed to give complete coverage. 
Not really an issue for most places. Only where a lot of salt is used on the roads I think. 
To me the real killer is when dirt and salt can sit in an area and stay wet/moist for an extended period of time. The rust is inevitable..


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

nice ride im sure will be quick sale:thumbsup:


COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I hv my glasshouse for sale. special super low price this week only. pm me for price...pix can be seen on the vehicle classifieds section.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

before


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> I've herd about another product recently that you can spray on a panel. And it will creep into all the little nooks and crannys. Supposed to give complete coverage.
> Not really an issue for most places. Only where a lot of salt is used on the roads I think.
> To me the real killer is when dirt and salt can sit in an area and stay wet/moist for an extended period of time. The rust is inevitable..


OVER TIME THAT ZBART CAN SHRINK UP, AND LIFT OFF THE STEEL, THEN IT BECOMES A PERFECT PLACE FOR WATER TO HIDE, AND IT WILL RUST UNDER THE COATING.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

slabrider93 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

slabrider93 said:


>


Lookin good man.
The caddy too. Where is the topic with newer pics of it?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks bro, but i didnt make a build topic.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

slabrider93 said:


> Thanks bro, but i didnt make a build topic.


All good. Nice to see it being built. When it was up here it seemed noone wanted to touch it.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

slabrider93 said:


>


Very clean. Got more pics of it?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> good luck on the sale bro!


SALE PENDING NOW. :x:



Robert =woody65= said:


> nice ride im sure will be quick sale:thumbsup:


I HOPE SO TOO. :x:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Man that yellow pops out atcha


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttmft


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

slabrider93 said:


> before


Wow that was this rag?! Looks super clean before and after...lecab too?you got a good collection going haha

What material are your seats now?real leather?doesnt look shiny like vinyl


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I hv my glasshouse for sale. special super low price this week only. pm me for price...pix can be seen on the vehicle classifieds section.


Cant you keep a car for more than a year!!!


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Wow that was this rag?! Looks super clean before and after...lecab too?you got a good collection going haha
> 
> What material are your seats now?real leather?doesnt look shiny like vinyl


Thanks bro. Yea it needed a make over. Real leather.
The le cab is next to come out.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> i got you handled man, get me your address:h5:


ITS ON THE WAY:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

slabrider93 said:


>


love that garage size!


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

My95Fleety said:


>


did this glasshouse win anything out in Vegas?? I know the one from One Bad Creation CC took 2nd place 70's mild custom


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I was watching 'The pursuit of Happyness' again, and saw this sexy ass Raghouse :biggrin: In one scene, Will Smith ran past it twice on different blocks lol. I guess these babies really are That big


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> love that garage size!


X2 :thumbsup: it can fit two Real sized cars in it


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

happy thanksgiving to all the glasshouse/raghouse family!!:h5:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> X2 :thumbsup: it can fit two Real sized cars in it


Thanks

3 real cars. Thats one of the reasons i bought the house.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

slabrider93 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 3 real cars. Thats one of the reasons i bought the house.


 gotta have a big toy box!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tdarealest (Feb 10, 2010)

if anyone has or know anyone thats tryna let a wrapped frame go for a glasshouse pm me


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> happy thanksgiving to all the glasshouse/raghouse family!!:h5:


yea yea everybody...I hope all is well!


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Just picked up


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My Dad said:


> View attachment 572141
> 
> 
> Just picked up


Nice pick up!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Nice pick up!


:yes:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


>


clean,,, and that 74 vert is bad too!


































I gave baby her first bath yesterday, put on hub caps and went for a little ride....


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Oh yea I was looking at this one at the Vegas show! Very nice.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> clean,,, and that 74 vert is bad too!
> 
> 
> View attachment 572176
> ...


Ride is looking good man.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> Ride is looking good man.


X2, she's shinning


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> clean,,, and that 74 vert is bad too!
> 
> 
> View attachment 572176
> ...


U still have tha 76?


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :yes:


It will be rolling the streets of Daly City soon!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

socapots said:


> Ride is looking good man.


thanks bro..

Yea Dezzy I have an appointment with the smog man Saturday,, It's that time again for the 76!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

My Dad said:


> It will be rolling the streets of Daly City soon!!


I GREW UP IN DALY CITY:h5:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


nice


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

wence said:


> View attachment 566875


NICE PIC:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


black and red 76 , is a very hard to find color combo


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> black and red 76 , is a very hard to find color combo


YES IT IS:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

looking for the passenger remote mirror inside bezel and any hardware needed to install it, i bought a nice used mirror, then discovered that i had an N.O.S. boxed one, but both do not have a bezel


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cleaned out my glove box for the 1st time 
found a few items from the 1st owner , even has the original dealer check list, an item a dealer used before delivery! and a 76 accessory brocure


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> I GREW UP IN DALY CITY:h5:


Oh yea I'm Che1, had the red 58 before. I keep forgetting that I'm using my troll name lol.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> cleaned out my glove box for the 1st time
> found a few items from the 1st owner , even has the original dealer check list, an item a dealer used before delivery! and a 76 accessory brocure


That's cool right there bro.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> cleaned out my glove box for the 1st time
> found a few items from the 1st owner , even has the original dealer check list, an item a dealer used before delivery! and a 76 accessory brocure


Damn man you have way to much cool shit to have just looked threw this ride :rofl: 

I would have been digging threw that bad boy about 3 seconds after it hit my driveway :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

My Dad said:


> Oh yea I'm Che1, had the red 58 before. I keep forgetting that I'm using my troll name lol.


:roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> cleaned out my glove box for the 1st time
> found a few items from the 1st owner , even has the original dealer check list, an item a dealer used before delivery! and a 76 accessory brocure


:h5: COOL SHIT RIGHT THERE!! MY 76 IMPALA HAS A SHIT LOAD OF ALL THE ORIGINAL DOC FROM BUYER AND DEALER, CRAZY!!:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> cleaned out my glove box for the 1st time
> found a few items from the 1st owner , even has the original dealer check list, an item a dealer used before delivery! and a 76 accessory brocure


Check under your back seat


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> cleaned out my glove box for the 1st time
> found a few items from the 1st owner , even has the original dealer check list, an item a dealer used before delivery! and a 76 accessory brocure


damm,, you gotta love that time capsule shit!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey I got a question for the older folks? REMEMBER WHEN IT WAS PRETTY MUCH MANDATORY TO HAVE A DOUGHNUT STEERING WHEEL IN A CAR IF IT WAS TO BE CONSIDERED A LOW-RIDER? WHEN i WAS KID, MOST GUYS GOT THERE STEERING WHEEL AND A COLOR BAR BEFORE THEY SAVED UP ENOUGH MONEY TO GET THERE RIMS! (IM 50 NOW) WHEN DID IT START TO BE MORE COMMON TO SEE THE STOCK STEERING WHEEL ON A LIFTED CAR WITH RIMS? mY GUESS IS? AROUND THE TIME OF THE GLASSHOUSE'S .. REGALS, CUTLASS'S AND LTD'S OF THE MID 70'S,, AS MORE SPOKE RIMS WHERE COMING OUT AND LESS CRAGERS,, ROCKETS,,AND WHAT NOT!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> Hey I got a question for the older folks? REMEMBER WHEN IT WAS PRETTY MUCH MANDATORY TO HAVE A DOUGHNUT STEERING WHEEL IN A CAR IF IT WAS TO BE CONSIDERED A LOW-RIDER? WHEN i WAS KID, MOST GUYS GOT THERE STEERING WHEEL AND A COLOR BAR BEFORE THEY SAVED UP ENOUGH MONEY TO GET THERE RIMS! (IM 50 NOW) WHEN DID IT START TO BE MORE COMMON TO SEE THE STOCK STEERING WHEEL ON A LIFTED CAR WITH RIMS? mY GUESS IS? AROUND THE TIME OF THE GLASSHOUSE'S .. REGALS, CUTLASS'S AND LTD'S OF THE MID 70'S,, AS MORE SPOKE RIMS WHERE COMING OUT AND LESS CRAGERS,, ROCKETS,,AND WHAT NOT!


In the mid 70s I had a 1955 belair hardtop, that car had the bowman pull out radio, and bowman color bar, craigar rims, I was 15 /16 at the time, after that all my cars had stock steering wheels, a couple 69/70s and a72 then 76, but the custom cars from classics. Car club Santa Ana all ran the donut wheel


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Check under your back seat[/QUOTE
> Nothing under the seat, we took that apart when we changed to matching seat belts, I know the packet was in the glove box, but never took everything out to inspect it, but I was there Checking the cable length on the remote passenger mirror, so I was in there dusty off the glove box lid. Any body have the mounting bezel for me on the inside remote mirror?
> I think I can just convert the original mirror into a remote mirror without painting another mirror, so that will save me time, but need the inside mount


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> In the mid 70s I had a 1955 belair hardtop, that car had the bowman pull out radio, and bowman color bar, craigar rims, I was 15 /16 at the time, after that all my cars had stock steering wheels, a couple 69/70s and a72 then 76, but the custom cars from classics. Car club Santa Ana all ran the donut wheel


Bowman had Radio's? damm I remember my brother had a Muntz 4 track in his 67 galaxy, bowman color bar, doughnut wheel and supreme's 

but when I around 14, I seen a buick regal (before they had squire lights) with rockets and 5/20's and a stock steering wheel,, then I started seeing more and more stock wheels and less doughnuts as time went on!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> Bowman had Radio's? damm I remember my brother had a Muntz 4 track in his 67 galaxy, bowman color bar, doughnut wheel and supreme's
> 
> but when I around 14, I seen a buick regal (before they had squire lights) with rockets and 5/20's and a stock steering wheel,, then I started seeing more and more stock wheels and less doughnuts as time went on!


it was BOWMAN 8 TRACK , and the tiny donuts dissapeared as the cops started to ticket cars for all the shit that was done, too low, wheel too small, then the tires were an issues as they found out the "weight limits", then tire tickects were handed out, these were all fix it tickets, but they wanted to discourage the cruising, so they hit you up for what ever they saw. all ez fix, just swith it all back, the only bitch was if you were juiced, then you had a " modified suspension" that was a bitch, cause you had to remove EVERYTHING" FOR A VISUAL INSPECTION


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Hydrohype said:


> Hey I got a question for the older folks? REMEMBER WHEN IT WAS PRETTY MUCH MANDATORY TO HAVE A DOUGHNUT STEERING WHEEL IN A CAR IF IT WAS TO BE CONSIDERED A LOW-RIDER? WHEN i WAS KID, MOST GUYS GOT THERE STEERING WHEEL AND A COLOR BAR BEFORE THEY SAVED UP ENOUGH MONEY TO GET THERE RIMS! (IM 50 NOW) WHEN DID IT START TO BE MORE COMMON TO SEE THE STOCK STEERING WHEEL ON A LIFTED CAR WITH RIMS? mY GUESS IS? AROUND THE TIME OF THE GLASSHOUSE'S .. REGALS, CUTLASS'S AND LTD'S OF THE MID 70'S,, AS MORE SPOKE RIMS WHERE COMING OUT AND LESS CRAGERS,, ROCKETS,,AND WHAT NOT!


After I got out of the military I wanted to pursue my dream of lowriding and notice then that cars had to have the stock steering wheels (circa 1996) and chain steering wheels were deemed as an outdated style. 

Mark my word, they will make a come back.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

GUYS I HAVE SOME BAD NEWS.























I SOLD MY CAPRICE. AND ITS ON ITS WAY TO BELGUIM. :tears:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> GUYS I HAVE SOME BAD NEWS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ... :buttkick:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> ... :buttkick:


:twak: jew didnt even show up to the fest. :nicoderm:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

So whats next Primo?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

My Dad said:


> So whats next Primo?


AFTER I FINISH THE CUTTY IM COMING FOR YOUR RAG HOMIE.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

hno:............................. you have better weather anyways. :biggrin:



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> AFTER I FINISH THE CUTTY IM COMING FOR YOUR RAG HOMIE.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> GUYS I HAVE SOME BAD NEWS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont cry now! you got paid.. so it's all good... OH BY THE WAY,,



















































YOUR NOW BANNED FROM THE THREAD SO KICK ROCKS! LOL...... NAW JUS KIDDING...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> cleaned out my glove box for the 1st time
> found a few items from the 1st owner , even has the original dealer check list, an item a dealer used before delivery! and a 76 accessory brocure


I love that stuff


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


> I have my rag for sale for $5500 this week. Got my eye on something else at tha moment. Clean car  Shipping to So. Cal is about $450-500.
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/3401587736.html


Wow thats a deal if I say so for it to be in that condition.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I have my rag for sale for $5500 this week. Got my eye on something else at tha moment. Clean car  Shipping to So. Cal is about $450-500.
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/3401587736.html


PM ME MY PRICE. .......OH WAIT IT HAS ROUND LIGHTS. NEVERMIND. :rofl:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> dont cry now! you got paid.. so it's all good... OH BY THE WAY,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:









I WAS AFFRAID OF THAT TOO. :tears: :inout:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

My Dad said:


> hno:............................. you have better weather anyways. :biggrin:


:yes: INDEED.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> PM ME MY PRICE. .......OH WAIT IT HAS ROUND LIGHTS. NEVERMIND. :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn!! 9 miles, never titled, $49K :wow:
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp?tracktype=usedcc&listingId=97626874&aff=oodle

























































Sorry for all tha pics :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ROUND LIGHTS :thumbsdown:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

no glasshouse :thumbsdown:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn!! 9 miles, never titled, $49K :wow:
> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp?tracktype=usedcc&listingId=97626874&aff=oodle
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin siiic....price is nuts though....but OG is OG


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> I have my rag for sale for $5500 this week. Got my eye on something else at tha moment. Clean car  Shipping to So. Cal is about $450-500.
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/3401587736.html


What are you smoken dezzy don't sale it. Ain't nothing like a rag top tttt


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> I have my rag for sale for $5500 this week. Got my eye on something else at tha moment. Clean car  Shipping to So. Cal is about $450-500.
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/3401587736.html


God damn...og paint? Throw in a 76 clip and its a deal...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> no glasshouse :thumbsdown:


:yes::roflmao:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I have my rag for sale for $5500 this week. Got my eye on something else at tha moment. Clean car  Shipping to So. Cal is about $450-500.
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/3401587736.html


Is it me or are the seats in the CL add black and door panels white? Cuz in the layitlow pics the seats look white? Just wondering which pic is current?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> no glasshouse :thumbsdown:


:burn:












:tears:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

But I will have one by next years picnic. :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn!! 9 miles, never titled, $49K :wow:
> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp?tracktype=usedcc&listingId=97626874&aff=oodle
> 
> 
> ...


 How does a car have 9 miles on it? It sat in the factory storage for almost 40 years? does that mean the gas in the tank is 40 years old?


Hey good luck though with your sale Dezzy...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> How does a car have 9 miles on it? It sat in the factory storage for almost 40 years? does that mean the gas in the tank is 40 years old?
> 
> 
> Hey good luck though with your sale Dezzy...


i`m sure the car have been gone through, the og tires look changed out, so all that og 76 air is gone too!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Flossy VonFleetwood said:


> :0





BIGJ77MC said:


> Is it more or are the seats in the CL add black and door panels white? Cuz in the layitlow pics the seats look white? Just wondering which pic is current?


Has black seats in it now. White ones were torn and dingy. Car is sold


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> i`m sure the car have been gone through, the og tires look changed out, so all that og 76 air is gone too!


Lol you're a fool man! I wouldn't be surprised if you or Phil had that Nos 1976 air in your stash :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Has black seats in it now. White ones were torn and dingy. Car is sold


Oh ok thx. Beautiful ride


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody have an alternative to the fender trim? Maybe a universal type of trim?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> Anybody have an alternative to the fender trim? Maybe a universal type of trim?


STOP BEING A CHEAP BISH AND GET THE REAL SHIT. OTHER WISE ITS GONNA LOOK LIKE YOUR OLD MONTE. :rofl:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*anyone have any links or leads on a 74 caprice with a vinyl top?.......im selling my 67 impala. thanks in advance.....BIG CHUG \m/*


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> But I will have one by next years picnic. :h5:


At least riding shot gone in one.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> STOP BEING A CHEAP BISH AND GET THE REAL SHIT. OTHER WISE ITS GONNA LOOK LIKE YOUR OLD MONTE. :rofl:


I have the OG ones but look like shit. 

I thought you were banned from this thread after you sold yours to a damn viking!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Has black seats in it now. White ones were torn and dingy. Car is sold


Damn that didn't last. Lucky new owner.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*What's Cracken Homies, 
Anybody Riding on 155s? 
Got a couple sets i may let go off (Ordering a set of the new 5-20s as soon as they come out), 
Got a new Set of Tornells and a Set of Hercules with about 50 miles on them, both sets are 155/80 13s incase any of the Glasshouse Riders are interested. 
Not trying to get rich of these things either, Shoot me a PM if interested.

*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wave:

what up smurf....


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Out for spin before the rain kick in


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

GOT A NICE WHITE BENCH SEAT IF ANYONE NEEDS ONE? 100.00:thumbsup:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

Are 1974, 1975, 1976 rear fender skirts universal.

Can I put 1975 Impala skirts on my 74 caprice. I'm assuming yea.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Out for spin before the rain kick in


at the credit union....

what you buying now


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> GOT A NICE WHITE BENCH SEAT IF ANYONE NEEDS ONE? 100.00:thumbsup:



would make a nice piece of furniture....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LIVIN LOW IDAHO said:


> Are 1974, 1975, 1976 rear fender skirts universal.
> 
> Can I put 1975 Impala skirts on my 74 caprice. I'm assuming yea.


Yea but 74 caprice have that sexy trim that runs thru them


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LIVIN LOW IDAHO said:


> Are 1974, 1975, 1976 rear fender skirts universal.
> 
> Can I put 1975 Impala skirts on my 74 caprice. I'm assuming yea.


74 has there own skirt with matching trim
or run the 75/76 skirt if you plan on shaving the side trim off the car


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> Damn that didn't last. Lucky new owner.


:wave: Deal fell thru on tha rag so i still have it. Pm me for my number if you don't already have it. Comes with glass back window And two mint front fenders too. $5500. Comes with og 2brl carb and intake and valve covers too. Numbers matching motor and trans is what I was told. Shipping to L.A. Is about $450-$500
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/3441238170.html


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...695-1974-chevy-caprice-lifted-glasshouse.html

$2500 no hydros. Everything else stays as well as the chrome Cadillac rear end.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> would make a nice piece of furniture....


:facepalm:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :facepalm:



:rofl:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

what year are these from?74? 
had these for alot of years in my garage, real nice shape


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> what year are these from?74?
> had these for alot of years in my garage, real nice shape


'72 Caprice


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> '72 Caprice


thanks!
i just looked it up too. nice skirts if anybody needs them


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

So I am new to the whole glass house family.. What year caddilac or rear end should I get to run skirts.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Start reading and figure it out.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: Deal fell thru on tha rag so i still have it. Pm me for my number if you don't already have it. Comes with glass back window And two mint front fenders too. $5500. Comes with og 2brl carb and intake and valve covers too. Numbers matching motor and trans is what I was told. Shipping to L.A. Is about $450-$500
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/3441238170.html


SHE LOOKS REAL STRAIGHT!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

My Dad said:


> So I am new to the whole glass house family.. What year caddilac or rear end should I get to run skirts.


Ask tito...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> :wave:
> 
> what up smurf....


What up Phil, Just Hanging Homie nothing much going on. Hope everything is well with you and yours.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

BIG RED said:


> Start reading and figure it out.


What an ass, I'm at page 56 already...... on a phone, at the part where they mention cutting one but then they said caddy, but what year?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My Dad said:


> What an ass, I'm at page 56 already...... on a phone, at the part where they mention cutting one but then they said caddy, but what year?


I think Dirtysanchez has a rear end build topic in his signature. That's tha most asked question up in here and tha most posted about so some guys get annoyed when its asked again. It's asked like every 10 pages or less lol. I'd grab a bubble Caprice rear and get tha added bonus of disc brakes.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> what year are these from?74?
> had these for alot of years in my garage, real nice shape


I like your garage! I was thinking 74 caprice too..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Just charging my hybrid :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> I like your garage! I was thinking 74 caprice too..


When you pile parts in there for 20 years, it's like a treasure hunt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

My Dad said:


> What an ass, I'm at page 56 already...... on a phone, at the part where they mention cutting one but then they said caddy, but what year?


You got different options, so there is no real 1 answer, that's why they say read it, that way you can decide what suites your needs better, and your budget,
And yes that questions asked all the time, its easier to put the time in and read it
You got drum brake, disk brake, modify the drive shaft, shorten your original. Rear end, or run true classics or true spokes so the 
skirts don't rub on your stock read end
it's all upto you


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> You got different options, so there is no real 1 answer, that's why they say read it, that way you can decide what suites your needs better, and your budget,
> And yes that questions asked all the time, its easier to put the time in and read it
> You got drum brake, disk brake, modify the drive shaft, shorten your original. Rear end, or run true classics or true spokes so the
> skirts don't rub on your stock read end
> it's all upto you


Like he said. Alotta options..
And you just have to figure out what you want.


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

My Dad said:


> After I got out of the military I wanted to pursue my dream of lowriding and notice then that cars had to have the stock steering wheels (circa 1996) and chain steering wheels were deemed as an outdated style.
> 
> Mark my word, they will make a come back.[/ QUOTE]
> 
> Got one on my 74 right now!!!!


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


> I think Dirtysanchez has a rear end build topic in his signature. That's tha most asked question up in here and tha most posted about so some guys get annoyed when its asked again. It's asked like every 10 pages or less lol. I'd grab a bubble Caprice rear and get tha added bonus of disc brakes.


You know what you are absolutely right. He made that build topic about 4 or 5 years ago right. Let me look that up and thanks.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> You got different options, so there is no real 1 answer, that's why they say read it, that way you can decide what suites your needs better, and your budget,
> And yes that questions asked all the time, its easier to put the time in and read it
> You got drum brake, disk brake, modify the drive shaft, shorten your original. Rear end, or run true classics or true spokes so the
> skirts don't rub on your stock read end
> it's all upto you


I can appreciate that, and yes I'm going through the whole thread. I'm on page 68 now


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My Dad said:


> You know what you are absolutely right. He made that build topic about 4 or 5 years ago right. Let me look that up and thanks.


Lots of knowledge in these here pages


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Page 81 now. Getting some ideas to make sure I get it right and make the glass family proud.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

jjarez79 said:


> Anyone know if a 1979 Cadillac rearend will fit a glasshouse? Im taking it off tomorrow. :cheesy:





yetti said:


> Yes.


There we go.... but this one would not have the disc rear end.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Tha Barber said:


>


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Just charging my hybrid :biggrin:


while picking up that prozac!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> favorites



from page 1976!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


>


That's my homies old car out of Houston DESERT DREAMS C.C.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

jjarez79 said:


> Anyone know if a 1979 Cadillac rearend will fit a glasshouse? Im taking it off tomorrow. :cheesy:





yetti said:


> Yes.





heartofthacity said:


> Bringing cars over tha border can be an expensive nightmare. Had a buddy spend $300 just in fees and paperwork and still had to give them a couple days to check everything out before he could even come to tha border to wait a few more hours :uh:


Not sure if it's just a Canada thing, but I know the loop hole to get cars from Mexico up to the states, and US boarder patrol can't and wont say anything. Key thing, you must be driving it.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

jjarez79 said:


> Anyone know if a 1979 Cadillac rearend will fit a glasshouse? Im taking it off tomorrow. :cheesy:





yetti said:


> Yes.





LostInSanPedro said:


> Anyone here run a 2 barrel carb?


On my dads 75 Rag we ran a Ford 2 barrel....runs like a champ and no issues what so ever.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TJLDnx_Kdo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdCssqsrxDE&hd=1


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfKHEoamUtA&hd=1


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## JIVE TURKEY (Nov 22, 2012)

orale clean cars, I have a 76 caprice. I will post pictures later !


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> here you brother.....man oh man this fucker is 'perry approved'
> 
> ....OG as fuck


:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wave: what up Big RY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> :wave: what up Big RY


 NOTHING MAN, WHATS GOOD WITH YOU??:wave:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey fellas I have a extra fresh, Canadian ac delete box for sale ... $ 100 plus shipping from Washington state. 
Pm for pics or ill try to post some tonight


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

I know it's an eye sore but here are some more pics of the project. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. For now I just plan to make it decent enough to cruise and then in the near future tear into it.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

My Dad said:


> I know it's an eye sore but here are some more pics of the project.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. For now I just plan to make it decent enough to cruise and then in the near future tear into it.
> View attachment 575477
> View attachment 575478
> View attachment 575479


Puts some rims on it and drive it like that Intel u get it painted ttt for the rag


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

My Dad said:


> I know it's an eye sore but here are some more pics of the project.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. For now I just plan to make it decent enough to cruise and then in the near future tear into it.
> View attachment 575477
> View attachment 575478
> View attachment 575479


ryan has a n.o.s caprice heaer emblem for you, those are tuff to find, if you plan on redoing it, you need to start collecting parts as you find them


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

jaimef702 said:


> Puts some rims on it and drive it like that Intel u get it painted ttt for the rag









Got these OG Zeniths.... but they're 13's and I'm not sure they can handle the weight of the car. I read on here that the car is 4500lbs or something like that and the rims only hold 800lbs a piece. Made my eyebrows go up.




MR.59 said:


> ryan has a n.o.s caprice heaer emblem for you, those are tuff to find, if you plan on redoing it, you need to start collecting parts as you find them


Is that right, we're pratcially homeboys , until he left to NV. I'm collecting stuff as we speak but will hit him up.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

My Dad said:


> View attachment 575522
> Got these OG Zeniths.... but they're 13's and I'm not sure they can handle the weight of the car. I read on here that the car is 4500lbs or something like that and the rims only hold 800lbs a piece. Made my eyebrows go up.
> 
> 
> ...


Your good with 13's


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Gotta love tha trim on tha '74s


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

inkera said:


> Your good with 13's


I sure hope so.. 



heartofthacity said:


> Gotta love tha trim on tha '74s



Yea that trim is not going anywhere..................well at least until I paint it then I'll put them back on after I buff them.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> ryan has a n.o.s caprice heaer emblem for you, those are tuff to find, if you plan on redoing it, you need to start collecting parts as you find them


 parts for these cars are very hard to find in good condition, when they come up you have to jump on them or you wont find em again or at least not for a LONG ASS TIME!! imo, 74's are the hardest parts to locate. alot of ol skool glasshouse people in the fest have access to amazing finds!!! aint always cheap, but they are correct, and that means everything.:yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

My Dad said:


> I know it's an eye sore but here are some more pics of the project.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. For now I just plan to make it decent enough to cruise and then in the near future tear into it.
> View attachment 575477
> View attachment 575478
> View attachment 575479


 your way ahead of alot of cats that buy 74 rags!! hubs, all trim(thats fucking huge!!) tail lights and bezels look good too, get the rear window fixed,id roll the shit out of it just like it is!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Gotta love tha trim on tha '74s


:yes:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> parts for these cars are very hard to find in good condition, when they come up you have to jump on them or you wont find em again or at least not for a LONG ASS TIME!! imo, 74's are the hardest parts to locate. alot of ol skool glasshouse people in the fest have access to amazing finds!!! aint always cheap, but they are correct, and that means everything.:yes:


Let me start saving my lunch monies then.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

My Dad said:


> Let me start saving my lunch monies then.


:roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave: I have a double hump crossmember for anyone running true duals


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> parts for these cars are very hard to find in good condition, when they come up you have to jump on them or you wont find em again or at least not for a LONG ASS TIME!! imo, 74's are the hardest parts to locate. alot of ol skool glasshouse people in the fest have access to amazing finds!!! aint always cheap, but they are correct, and that means everything.:yes:


Yup, here today gone today :roflmao:


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

wence said:


> did this glasshouse win anything out in Vegas?? I know the one from One Bad Creation CC took 2nd place 70's mild custom


yes sir. won 1st place in semi and Best Flake.


----------



## tricksterjho (Oct 21, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> I love that mofo  Ay this pic reminded me of something. I went to buy some stock whitewalls today for tha 76 and tha ones on it right now are 225/70/15 and tha only ones they had were 215/75/15 and tha guy was not sure if they would work on my car. I was like "it's only a little bit narrower and a lil bit taller Soo it shouldn't make much difference. He was saying because its a big car and I just kept thinking he's making a big deal over that when people put 13s, 14s and bigger on their houses with no problems...





74chevy glasshouse said:


>



4 sale anyone interested PM me THANKS


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

My Dad said:


> What an ass, I'm at page 56 already...... on a phone, at the part where they mention cutting one but then they said caddy, but what year?


Easy there cheif. When you have seen the same stupid question over and over again when it have been answered an ass load of time it pisses me off. 

P.S. It's not a stupid question but the answer is in this thread just need to read a bunch. Ask Manu Samoa he spent a few days going front to back of this thread and got a bunch of good ideas for his rag. Tons of good info in this thread.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> Hey fellas I have a extra fresh, Canadian ac delete box for sale ... $ 100 plus shipping from Washington state.
> Pm for pics or ill try to post some tonight


Pics of heater box.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

BIG RED said:


> Easy there cheif. When you have seen the same stupid question over and over again when it have been answered an ass load of time it pisses me off.
> 
> P.S. It's not a stupid question but the answer is in this thread just need to read a bunch. Ask Manu Samoa he spent a few days going front to back of this thread and got a bunch of good ideas for his rag. Tons of good info in this thread.


LOL I know what you mean, I've been on this site for years but just decided to use a different name. I heard this bs questions but once again I appreciate all the help and advise.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> your way ahead of alot of cats that buy 74 rags!! hubs, all trim(thats fucking huge!!) tail lights and bezels look good too, get the rear window fixed,id roll the shit out of it just like it is!!!!:thumbsup:


I'm getting a whole new top bro, that top is brittle and done.


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

my ex glasshouse, sold to a german.. one day i will rebuilt one exactly like this, but more showcar, it's why i have kept the zenith cross laced, and the adex.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

My Dad said:


> LOL I know what you mean, I've been on this site for years but just decided to use a different name. I heard this bs questions but once again I appreciate all the help and advise.


LoL no biggie not trying to be a dick but it gets a bit much sometime lol.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

That 76 was yours :wow:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

del barrio said:


> my ex glasshouse, sold to a german.. one day i will rebuilt one exactly like this, but more showcar, it's why i have kept the zenith cross laced, and the adex.


WASN`T THIS CAR FOR SALE ON HERE A COUPLE YEARS AGO?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: I have a double hump crossmember for anyone running true duals


:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

My Dad said:


> I'm getting a whole new top bro, that top is brittle and done.


 AS LONG AS THE RACKS GOOD THATS ALL THAT MATTERS!!:yes:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

del barrio said:


> my ex glasshouse, sold to a german.. one day i will rebuilt one exactly like this, but more showcar, it's why i have kept the zenith cross laced, and the adex.


Holy snapple this is so sick. Simple and clean.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> AS LONG AS THE RACKS GOOD THATS ALL THAT MATTERS!!:yes:


Ya bro that's cool works just fine.








Your old hood San Jose Ave about to jump on the freeway.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> WASN`T THIS CAR FOR SALE ON HERE A COUPLE YEARS AGO?


That was LoLo's glasshouse I think that went over seas.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

My Dad said:


> Ya bro that's cool works just fine.
> View attachment 575804
> 
> 
> Your old hood San Jose Ave about to jump on the freeway.


SAN JOSE AVE!!!:thumbsup: RIGHT ON, BEEN AWHILE SINCE IVE HEARD THAT STREET!!ROLLIN THE 74 RAG!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

del barrio said:


> my ex glasshouse, sold to a german.. one day i will rebuilt one exactly like this, but more showcar, it's why i have kept the zenith cross laced, and the adex.


DAMN I JUST SOLD MY GLASSHOUSE TO BELGIUM.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> That 76 was yours :wow:


passed through a few hands now... touring europe


*and side note those are jd chinas cross spokes I'd sell before they rust!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Originaly a INDIVIDUALS L.A car. LoLo's old car>


del barrio said:


> my ex glasshouse, sold to a german.. one day i will rebuilt one exactly like this, but more showcar, it's why i have kept the zenith cross laced, and the adex.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> passed through a few hands now... touring europe
> 
> 
> *and side note those are jd chinas cross spokes I'd sell before they rust!


:rofl:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> passed through a few hands now... touring europe
> 
> 
> *and side note those are jd chinas cross spokes I'd sell before they rust!


EURO RUST!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG RED said:


> That was LoLo's glasshouse I think that went over seas.


Oh snaps, that's tha one I was thinking of that went to Amsterdam


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Oh snaps, that's tha one I was thinking of that went to Amsterdam


that was the first stop....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

.....and apperently 


not the last


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> DAMN I JUST SOLD MY GLASSHOUSE TO BELGIUM.


Pics or......


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Oh snaps, that's tha one I was thinking of that went to Amsterdam


Ya looks like shes getting passed around like an old dirt bike at a barn party


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG RED said:


> Ya looks like shes getting passed around like an old dirt bike at a barn party


:roflmao: I'm sure tha supply is very limited over there


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> passed through a few hands now... touring europe
> 
> 
> *and side note those are jd chinas cross spokes I'd sell before they rust!


That tha dude who was burning people on tha Zeniths and then fell off tha face of tha earth?


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

exactly , it was the lolo's ghouse from individuals cc, bought by a guy in holland who has never rolled with her. i have bought to him, redone lot of things, fixed some parts, worked on the engine and rolled two years with her. and the german guy has done an offer i can't refuse..


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> That tha dude who was burning people on tha Zeniths and then fell off tha face of tha earth?


Yes that's the dirt bag. But it was more selling people chinas with zenith all over then. 

Also referred To as "Chineths".


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Oh snaps, that's tha one I was thinking of that went to Amsterdam


:420::420::420:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Everybody should post a random pic of their Rag/Glass houses today. Ill start it off


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:Great car! i still kicc my self in the ass for not getting it when i had the chance.


del barrio said:


> exactly , it was the lolo's ghouse from individuals cc, bought by a guy in holland who has never rolled with her. i have bought to him, redone lot of things, fixed some parts, worked on the engine and rolled two years with her. and the german guy has done an offer i can't refuse..


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

This ride rite here is what made me want a GLASSHOUSE I have. Pic of this one over my frame I look @ it everyday !!! That's why I'm choosing to name my car CASA NEGRA


del barrio said:


> my ex glasshouse, sold to a german.. one day i will rebuilt one exactly like this, but more showcar, it's why i have kept the zenith cross laced, and the adex.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dannyp said:


> This ride rite here is what made me want a GLASSHOUSE I have. Pic of this one over my frame I look @ it everyday !!! That's why I'm choosing to name my car CASA NEGRA


Lets see some update pics


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Psta said:


> :thumbsup:Great car! i still kicc my self in the ass for not getting it when i had the chance.


 IT WAS FOR SALE FOR A LONG WHILE, AND CHEAP TOO IF I REMEMBER RIGHT.
THERE MIGHT BE PICS STLL ON HERE TOO


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Nacho Individuals LA said:


> More Individuals Car Club glasshouse's
> 
> <- supernaturals now... X-Individuals Car (now he has a big body)
> 
> ...


THIS IT?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


>


OG PAINT!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> IT WAS FOR SALE FOR A LONG WHILE, AND CHEAP TOO IF I REMEMBER RIGHT.
> THERE MIGHT BE PICS STLL ON HERE TOO


10K I THINK WAS THE PRICE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> OG PAINT!!!!!:thumbsup:


OG 2 tone


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Psta said:


> :thumbsup:Great car! i still kicc my self in the ass for not getting it when i had the chance.


*Should Have kept it in the Family Big Dog, where it would have been appreciated instead of getting passed around like a cheap date.*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SMURF said:


> *Should Have kept it in the Family Big Dog, where it would have been appreciated instead of getting passed around like a cheap date.*


I was pretty close to grabbing it back then too...but ended up using the money for down payment on my Cadi


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> I was pretty close to grabbing it back then too...but ended up using the money for down payment on my Cadi


*I hear you Big Dog, can't save them all, I hate seen how some of these Clean Glasses get flipped like there's no tomorrow. *


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> OG 2 tone


YOUR RIGHT, FRONT ENDS WERE ALWAYS PAINTED AT A DIFFERENT TIME, AND LOCATION THAN THE REAR BODY, THIS PRATICE GOES WAY BACK THROUGH THE YEARS OF GM. EVER SEE A WORN OUT FRONT CLIP, AND THE PRIMERS A DIFFERENT COLOR THAN THE REST OF THE BODY? THIS WAS SEEN ON MY RED CAR, IN THIS ANGLE.
STILL AN ORIGINAL PAINT CAR.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

del barrio said:


> my ex glasshouse, sold to a german.. one day i will rebuilt one exactly like this, but more showcar, it's why i have kept the zenith cross laced, and the adex.


Same German guy who came on the Majestics topic and wanted to buy a Majestics-Compton plaque. LOL! 
What kind of guy was he, really?:dunno:


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> 10K I THINK WAS THE PRICE


that's that price!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/190704-1976-glasshouse-sale-10k.html


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

Wizzard said:


> Same German guy who came on the Majestics topic and wanted to buy a Majestics-Compton plaque. LOL!
> What kind of guy was he, really?:dunno:


i 've seen that, it is bad... i think he has lot of things to learn 'bout lowriders..


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

del barrio said:


> i 've seen that, it is bad... i think he has lot of things to learn 'bout lowriders..


Yeah, that was fuckt up. 
It´s all good, when he grows tired of the Lowrider-game I need to jump on that Glasshouse.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

del barrio said:


> that's that price!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/190704-1976-glasshouse-sale-10k.html


10k!!??!!  Somebody took a loss


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


> 10k!!??!!  Somebody took a loss


thats what the hell I was thinking... there is no way that car is only 10K


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

0Ew2ySPJckw


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

My Dad said:


>


Nice. I'm getting my billet grill this week.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

del barrio said:


> that's that price!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/190704-1976-glasshouse-sale-10k.html


wow, that was over 4 years ago? `08


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

anyone need a back rear window for a 74-76 coupe?


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> YOUR RIGHT, FRONT ENDS WERE ALWAYS PAINTED AT A DIFFERENT TIME, AND LOCATION THAN THE REAR BODY, THIS PRATICE GOES WAY BACK THROUGH THE YEARS OF GM. EVER SEE A WORN OUT FRONT CLIP, AND THE PRIMERS A DIFFERENT COLOR THAN THE REST OF THE BODY? THIS WAS SEEN ON MY RED CAR, IN THIS ANGLE.
> STILL AN ORIGINAL PAINT CAR.


must of been a bad day.... yours was the only OG paint one I've seen that was a shade off


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> wow, that was over 4 years ago? `08


I GOT IN TOUCH W HIM ABOUT BUYING IT BUT IT HAD SOLD EARLIER THAT WEEK.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> must of been a bad day.... yours was the only OG paint one I've seen that was a shade off


IT`S THAT ANGLE, 
BACK TO THE FRONT YOU SEE IT, ANY OTHER SPOTS YOU DON`T
THE CAR SITTING ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE GLOBE NOW, SO IT DON`T FUCKEN MATTER TO ME ANYMORE


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> must of been a bad day.... yours was the only OG paint one I've seen that was a shade off



this guy gets easily ofended and throws fits so you just wasting your time..when i called him out on his cheap envious rebuild cheniths he pm members of my club crying so thats what you dealing with:facepalm:



MR.59 said:


> IT`S THAT ANGLE,
> BACK TO THE FRONT YOU SEE IT, ANY OTHER SPOTS YOU DON`T
> THE CAR SITTING ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE GLOBE NOW, SO IT DON`T FUCKEN MATTER TO ME ANYMORE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

925rider said:


> this guy gets easily ofended and throws fits so you just wasting your time..when i called him out on his cheap envious rebuild cheniths he pm members of my club crying so thats what you dealing with:facepalm:


:rofl:

oh shit


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> IT`S THAT ANGLE,
> BACK TO THE FRONT YOU SEE IT, ANY OTHER SPOTS YOU DON`T
> THE CAR SITTING ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE GLOBE NOW, SO IT DON`T FUCKEN MATTER TO ME ANYMORE


pretty weird but yea... some else's problem now


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> oh shit


we might even get a sample here pretty soonhno::roflmao:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> pretty weird but yea... some else's problem now




all caps and curse words... he mad..no more qustions about the repainted front end to keep the peace:shh:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

started parting this 74 out... lot of stuff already gone but still lots left..pm for 74 parts

side mouldings and split bench gone


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Any body need these 75 caprice light buckets im not goin to need them I need 76 header panel don't want to let them go to waste sittin here





















real cheap !!!


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Lets see some update pics


The only update pic I got is this one Glasshouse leaving my yard hopefully next time I get it back its running


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

925rider said:


> this guy gets easily ofended and throws fits so you just wasting your time..when i called him out on his cheap envious rebuild cheniths he pm members of my club crying so thats what you dealing with:facepalm:


CRYING ?
I ASKED TO FIND OUT WHAT THE FUCK WAS WRONG WITH YOU, SO SORRY FOR BEING CONCERNED ABOUT YOUR MENTAL HEALTH


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

925rider said:


> started parting this 74 out... lot of stuff already gone but still lots left..pm for 74 parts
> 
> side mouldings and split bench gone


You got my mirro bro? and how about that caprice emblem in the back?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> CRYING ?
> I ASKED TO FIND OUT WHAT THE FUCK WAS WRONG WITH YOU, SO SORRY FOR BEING CONCERNED ABOUT YOUR MENTAL HEALTH


I wont carry on here in this topic..so PM me if you need me to describe to you what it is called when you hit up other club member about your feeling getting hurt:tears:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

My Dad said:


> You got my mirro bro? and how about that caprice emblem in the back?



What up..yea homie picked up the mirror this weekend and trunk emblem was already sold awile ago


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

925rider said:


> I wont carry on here in this topic..so PM me if you need me to describe to you what it is called when you hit up other club member about your feeling getting hurt:tears:


I NEVER PAID ANY ATTENTION TO YOUR INCOHERENT RAMBLINGS,
I ASKED YOU CLUB BROTHERS ABOUT YOUR STATE OF MIND, CAUSE I DEAL WITH YOUR CLUB BROTHERS , AND I HAVE THE HIGHEST RESPECT FOR THEM, JUST WONDERING WHY YOUR CHOOSING TO DISPESPECT ME, WHEN YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ME.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> I NEVER PAID ANY ATTENTION TO YOUR INCOHERENT RAMBLINGS,
> I ASKED YOU CLUB BROTHERS ABOUT YOUR STATE OF MIND, CAUSE I DEAL WITH YOUR CLUB BROTHERS , AND I HAVE THE HIGHEST RESPECT FOR THEM, JUST WONDERING WHY YOUR CHOOSING TO DISPESPECT ME, WHEN YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ME.


PM me...leave it out of here or start own topic


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ya ya...Respect the topic and get that drama outta here...:buttkick:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

925rider said:


> PM me...leave it out of here or start own topic


PM SENT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

....:inout:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> I was pretty close to grabbing it back then too...but ended up using the money for down payment on my Cadi


I think you made the wrong choice as that House is tight.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> ....:inout:


HEY PHIL,,,,,


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HEY PHIL,,,,, HERE`S MORE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea dam looks like a total different color... that's crazy...but non the less a badass GLASSHOUSE


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dannyp said:


> The only update pic I got is this one Glasshouse leaving my yard hopefully next time I get it back its running


:thumbsup: Progress.. What motor u gonna run???


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> HEY PHIL,,,,, HERE`S MORE


Damn! I never knew they weren't painted all at once as they went down tha assembled line... That's kinda a backwards way to do it to me


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey has anyone ever shipped a front bench seat before? Will greyhound take it and do I really have to wrap that thing in cardboard?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> Merry Christmas G HOUSE Fam!! In process still NOT for sale yet!! But will not be no $1100 BS... :roflmao: Made of metal HOMEBOYS!! Just gotta make sure of the size.. :biggrin:


ANYONE STILL INTERESTED IN ALUMINUM SIDE WINDOW TRIM?? iM JUST ABOUT TO OPEN SHOP...JUST WAITING ON ONE MORE THING...:around:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea dam looks like a total different color... that's crazy...but non the less a badass GLASSHOUSE


BUT THAT OTHER ANGLE WAS A KILLER, IT LOOKED WAY OFF, BUT, THE COLOR, THE GUN? THE GUY SPRAYING IT.
I MISSED THAT CAR, I WAS READY TO THROW UP WHEN I SAW IT LOADED UP. IF I HAS THOUGHT AHEAD, THOSE WIDOW TRIMS WOULD HAVE "FALLEN OFF" DURING THE TRANSPORT TO THE EAST COAST. THAT CAR WOULD HAVE HIT ISTAMBUL BEFORE ANYBODY WOULD HAVE NOTICED,,,,,,
I STILL HAVE THAT N.O.S SET I BOUGHT, BUT THEY ARE "NO PADDED TOP" TRIM. ONE NEEDED ADJUSTING, SO THE PRICE WAS CHOPPED IN 1/2 , THE SELLER WAS COOL ABOUT IT, I SHOWED HIM PICS OF THE TRIM AGAINT THE CAR, ONE WAS WAY OUT OF SHAPE, SO HE REFUNDED 1/2 THE MONEY. SO I WILL CORRECT THE SHAPE. SO HE DIDN`T WANT THEM BACK. HE WANTED ME TO KEEP THEM, SO HE SENT BACK 250.00! I CAN SAVE THEN FOR INVENTORY AT 250.00 I`M HAPPY HAPPY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> HEY PHIL,,,,, HERE`S MORE


:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> BUT THAT OTHER ANGLE WAS A KILLER, IT LOOKED WAY OFF, BUT, THE COLOR, THE GUN? THE GUY SPRAYING IT.
> I MISSED THAT CAR, I WAS READY TO THROW UP WHEN I SAW IT LOADED UP. IF I HAS THOUGHT AHEAD, THOSE WIDOW TRIMS WOULD HAVE "FALLEN OFF" DURING THE TRANSPORT TO THE EAST COAST. THAT CAR WOULD HAVE HIT ISTAMBUL BEFORE ANYBODY WOULD HAVE NOTICED,,,,,,
> I STILL HAVE THAT N.O.S SET I BOUGHT, BUT THEY ARE "NO PADDED TOP" TRIM. ONE NEEDED ADJUSTING, SO THE PRICE WAS CHOPPED IN 1/2 , THE SELLER WAS COOL ABOUT IT, I SHOWED HIM PICS OF THE TRIM AGAINT THE CAR, ONE WAS WAY OUT OF SHAPE, SO HE REFUNDED 1/2 THE MONEY. SO I WILL CORRECT THE SHAPE. SO HE DIDN`T WANT THEM BACK. HE WANTED ME TO KEEP THEM, SO HE SENT BACK 250.00! I CAN SAVE THEN FOR INVENTORY AT 250.00 I`M HAPPY HAPPY


that's pretty cool of him....I'm sure they would straighten up once mounted...but since they NOS I'd just keep them in your inventory
for a rainy day.... I would have rolled the shit outta that 76' too...I was seriously interested along with the black one from individuals
but had to get a regular family ride first..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> that's pretty cool of him....I'm sure they would straighten up once mounted...but since they NOS I'd just keep them in your inventory
> for a rainy day.... I would have rolled the shit outta that 76' too...I was seriously interested along with the black one from individuals
> but had to get a regular family ride first..


I WANTED THAT 76 PERRY HAD BUT AT THE TIME THE $$$ WASNT RIGHT ON MY END:nosad:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> that's pretty cool of him....I'm sure they would straighten up once mounted...but since they NOS I'd just keep them in your inventory
> for a rainy day.... I would have rolled the shit outta that 76' too...I was seriously interested along with the black one from individuals
> but had to get a regular family ride first..


SAVE THEM FOR A RAINY DAY. OR TRADING STOCK


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> I WANTED THAT 76 PERRY HAD BUT AT THE TIME THE $$$ WASNT RIGHT ON MY END:nosad:


I KNOW, I THINK THAT`S WHY I WANTED TO THROW UP, CAUSE I KNEW IT WASN`T COMING BACK


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

jjarez79 said:


> ANYONE STILL INTERESTED IN ALUMINUM SIDE WINDOW TRIM?? iM JUST ABOUT TO OPEN SHOP...JUST WAITING ON ONE MORE THING...:around:


ME!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> I WANTED THAT 76 PERRY HAD BUT AT THE TIME THE $$$ WASNT RIGHT ON MY END:nosad:


....and now look at you....CAN'T STOP BUYING CARS :rofl:

and badass OG ones at that....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> ....and now look at you....CAN'T STOP BUYING CARS :rofl:
> 
> and badass OG ones at that....


AT ONE TIME I HAD ALMOST 40 RAGS


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

A couple pics I found in Drasticbean's super show fest.


























Hey there's tha back of Dirty's head :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> AT ONE TIME I HAD ALMOST 40 RAGS


Damn! What years?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn! What years?


every year, 1 39 , 3 -1940 5- 1948 rags so on and so on. i had over 12 59 rags & 4 `58`s `62 409 car i gave away, i bought that car to offset the cost of a 59 rag! 
serveral 62`s handfull 61`s 56 &57 rags
it was fun, while i was working 11 days straight, 3 days off, 11 days back on, work day was 12-15 hours long. just bought cars every week, but it was expensive to store them, i was in a couple g`s a month just in storage
some i never picked up, i left them where i bought them for months, some i flipped never moving them, but 38 was the count at my storage at 1 time.
what a headache to go through that,,,,,,,,,and each car was packed with parts, remember this was in 2001 /2004 then i was hit, oct 4th 2004 2:00 pm 
nobody wanted 59`s,,,,, 61`s and you never saw a 58 rag,
i cut up cars better than some of the "builders" guys are building today, i cut my share up!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> ....and now look at you....CAN'T STOP BUYING CARS :rofl:
> 
> and badass OG ones at that....


i always had cars, when i got married at 21 , i had 7 cars. i was always building painting , restoring.
i`m just now cutting back, i got no more room, 2 sons in college, they got cars, my yongest just bought a 5 series bmw, and everybody wants to be in the driveway! driveways mine


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn homie! I'm working on getting a whole building floor or this 55x180 chicken coupe. Then I can really get busy :biggrin: Run my shop out of it too


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

925rider said:


> started parting this 74 out... lot of stuff already gone but still lots left..pm for 74 parts
> 
> side mouldings and split bench gone


 How much for the pass side sheetmetal around the famous window?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn homie! I'm working on getting a whole building floor or this 55x180 chicken coupe. Then I can really get busy :biggrin: Run my shop out of it too


CHICKEN COUPE!!!! LMFAO:roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> ....and now look at you....CAN'T STOP BUYING CARS :rofl:
> 
> and badass OG ones at that....


JUST A COUPLE:shh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> I KNOW, I THINK THAT`S WHY I WANTED TO THROW UP, CAUSE I KNEW IT WASN`T COMING BACK


I LOOK AT IT THIS WAY, ONCE I SELL SOMETHING ITS GONE FUCK IT, DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT AFTER THAT.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> CHICKEN COUPE!!!! LMFAO:roflmao:


EGGS-ACTLY :rofl:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

OMLET him due what he wants in Coupe


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> i always had cars, when i got married at 21 , i had 7 cars. i was always building painting , restoring.
> i`m just now cutting back, i got no more room, 2 sons in college, they got cars, my yongest just bought a 5 series bmw, and everybody wants to be in the driveway! *driveways mine*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My Dad said:


> OMLET him due what he wants in Coupe


Lol it really is a chicken coupe :biggrin: with concrete floors and all


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

SUP HOMIES. :wave:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> SUP HOMIES. :wave:


I'll take it from here homie....


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


>


Is that sheet metal an old school thing I'm not aware of?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^^ I don't think it falls into the old ways just his personal taste. 

I would not do it but it's not my ride.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Psta said:


> :thumbsup:Great car! i still kicc my self in the ass for not getting it when i had the chance.






SMURF said:


> *Should Have kept it in the Family Big Dog, where it would have been appreciated instead of getting passed around like a cheap date.*






























Thinking about all the car's I could have had or did have, probably has much to do with why I bought this? I just hope it does not 

drop a whole lot in value? I am sick and tired of selling a car for less than half of what I put into it! 

I hate being responsible for someone else's extreme come up!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE...KIT CAME OFF A 76 GLASS HOUSE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY









*


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT~







*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT~
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'LL BE OUT THERE......


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> :scrutinize:


how's everything.... any new pics of your glasshouse


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

My Dad said:


> I'll take it from here homie....


:tears:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

BIG RED said:


> ^^^ I don't think it falls into the old ways just his personal taste.
> 
> I would not do it but it's not my ride.


I feel the same way. To each his own.


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Almost home!!!!


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 577918
> 
> Almost home!!!!


 looking good brother. What's left?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> looking good brother. What's left?


It was all done but there was a flaw on the door and it was really noticable...he had to sand it down and now waiting (again) for him to spray the door again


----------



## Dboy1 (May 16, 2012)

jjarez79 said:


> ANYONE STILL INTERESTED IN ALUMINUM SIDE WINDOW TRIM?? iM JUST ABOUT TO OPEN SHOP...JUST WAITING ON ONE MORE THING...:around:


How much


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 577918
> 
> Almost home!!!!


OOOOOOOOOOO WEEEEEEEEEEE!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

CADILLAC D said:


> *FOR SALE...KIT CAME OFF A 76 GLASS HOUSE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of an old individuals car if im not mistaking


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

Did any of you guys upgrade to a disc brake rear end from a 90's caprice or impala and are running 13's?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> I'LL BE OUT THERE......
> View attachment 577682


See you out there!!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

LALO said:


> Did any of you guys upgrade to a disc brake rear end from a 90's caprice or impala and are running 13's?


Dirty's topic should give you all the answers. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/63767-dirtysanchez423s-76-glasshouse.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG RED said:


> Dirty's topic should give you all the answers.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/63767-dirtysanchez423s-76-glasshouse.html


:yes:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> how's everything.... any new pics of your glasshouse



Great! thanks for asking  im going to be doing a few more changes, i love the sunroof look so i'll be doing that and changing the color of the interior.... i've been driving her around for a couple of years so its time for a change...








































lol...asking me to see pix of my house is like asking me to see pix of my kids...i got a lot


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> Great! thanks for asking  im going to be doing a few more changes, i love the sunroof look so i'll be doing that and changing the color of the interior.... i've been driving her around for a couple of years so its time for a change...
> 
> View attachment 578282
> View attachment 578283
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:



thx...


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

View attachment 578282
View attachment 578283
View attachment 578284
View attachment 578291
View attachment 578299
View attachment 578305



is this the ghouse that came out in The Games video "celabration"?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: To all of my Glasshouse and Raghouse family.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> Great! thanks for asking  im going to be doing a few more changes, i love the sunroof look so i'll be doing that and changing the color of the interior.... i've been driving her around for a couple of years so its time for a change...
> 
> View attachment 578282
> View attachment 578283
> ...



Very nice Glasshouse.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Must agree.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: To all of my Glasshouse and Raghouse family.


:wave:



I THINK. :happysad:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> Dirty's topic should give you all the answers.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/63767-dirtysanchez423s-76-glasshouse.html


Thank you Big Red!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> Great! thanks for asking  im going to be doing a few more changes, i love the sunroof look so i'll be doing that and changing the color of the interior.... i've been driving her around for a couple of years so its time for a change...
> 
> View attachment 578282
> View attachment 578283
> ...



really nice!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> Great! thanks for asking  im going to be doing a few more changes, i love the sunroof look so i'll be doing that and changing the color of the interior.... i've been driving her around for a couple of years so its time for a change...
> 
> View attachment 578282
> View attachment 578283
> ...


bad ass!!!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK. :happysad:


 :wave: Robert... :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Robert... :biggrin:


JUST WASNT SURE IF I WAS STILL PART OF THE FAM. since i sold my glasshouse.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: To all of my Glasshouse and Raghouse family.


:wave:WHATS UP VIC??


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 578282
> View attachment 578283
> View attachment 578284
> View attachment 578291
> ...




Yes Thats My G House in the Video


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

shops laggard said:


> Very nice Glasshouse.





My Dad said:


> Must agree.





Hydrohype said:


> really nice!





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> bad ass!!!



THANKS GUYS !!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> JUST WASNT SURE IF I WAS STILL PART OF THE FAM. since i sold my glasshouse.


Once in the Glasshouse/Raghouse family you are forever apart of the family that is how I see it.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :wave:WHATS UP VIC??


:wave: Big Ry, everything is good, just been doing turkey and now toy runs for the needy; you know how that is. Thanks for asking my brother. 

How is everything in NV? I hope everything is going good for you and the family. Stay cool from Vic.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

shops laggard said:


> Once in the Glasshouse/Raghouse family you are forever apart of the family that is how I see it.


SAWEET. CUZ I WANTED TO GO TO THE NEXT GLASSHOUSE PICNIC WHETHER I HAD A GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE OR NOT. THIS IS THE ONLY CAR THAT IVE EVER OWNED, THAT MAKES ME WANT ANOTHER. :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: To all of my Glasshouse and Raghouse family.


:wave: sup big homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> SAWEET. CUZ I WANTED TO GO TO THE NEXT GLASSHOUSE PICNIC WHETHER I HAD A GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE OR NOT. THIS IS THE ONLY CAR THAT IVE EVER OWNED, THAT MAKES ME WANT ANOTHER. :biggrin:


Ill let u borrow one of mine :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Ill let u borrow one of mine :biggrin:


I WILL TAKE THE RAGHOUSE. AND I WILL PAY FOR SHIPPING. :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I WILL TAKE THE RAGHOUSE. AND I WILL PAY FOR SHIPPING. :biggrin:


Aiight :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THIS IS THE ONLY CAR THAT IVE EVER OWNED, THAT MAKES ME WANT ANOTHER. :biggrin:


this is like a drug, as soon as you sell your car, a couple weeks later your on the hunt for your next hit.
always chasing the the cloud/ couch ride!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> Great! thanks for asking  im going to be doing a few more changes, i love the sunroof look so i'll be doing that and changing the color of the interior.... i've been driving her around for a couple of years so its time for a change...
> 
> View attachment 578282
> View attachment 578283
> ...


Always liked the patterns on the roof.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> this is like a drug, as soon as you sell your car, a couple weeks later your on the hunt for your next hit.
> always chasing the the cloud/ couch ride!


So very true.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> Once in the Glasshouse/Raghouse family you are forever apart of the family that is how I see it.


WELL SAID BROTHER :thumbsup: YOU ROLLING BOWN FOR NEW YEARS


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> Yes Thats My G House in the Video


I just watched tha video. Thanks for putting on for tha G houses


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> this is like a drug, as soon as you sell your car, a couple weeks later your on the hunt for your next hit.
> always chasing the the cloud/ couch ride!


IT'S A LOVE MOST OF US HAD SINCE CHILDHOOD! MY other dream car is a 58 ht and 62 wagon.. but Glasshouse's will always be in my 
heart and soul!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

HELL YES.....

GLASSHOUSE LOOKING BADASS IN VIDEO!

*badass skater too


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> IT'S A LOVE MOST OF US HAD SINCE CHILDHOOD! MY other dream car is a 58 ht and 62 wagon.. but Glasshouse's will always be in my
> heart and soul!


FUCKING A'

can't wait to bust mine :inout:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> SAWEET. CUZ I WANTED TO GO TO THE NEXT GLASSHOUSE PICNIC WHETHER I HAD A GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE OR NOT. THIS IS THE ONLY CAR THAT IVE EVER OWNED, THAT MAKES ME WANT ANOTHER. :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> WELL SAID BROTHER :thumbsup: YOU ROLLING BOWN FOR NEW YEARS


Jr wants togo but we will see, my brother. I hope everything is going good for you and the family, bro. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: sup big homie


:wave: Dezzy, how is it in the big W state? Good I hope and stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> I just watched tha video. Thanks for putting on for tha G houses


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

NICE!!!!


shops laggard said:


> X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Dezzy, how is it in the big W state? Good I hope and stay cool from the Vic's.


It's going good homie. Just cold as shit and rainy  I miss Cali like crazy lol


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wuz up g house riders


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> Jr wants togo but we will see, my brother. I hope everything is going good for you and the family, bro. Stay cool from the Vic's.


 LET ME KNOW BRO WE GOOD VIC :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> FUCKING A'
> 
> can't wait to bust mine :inout:



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> this is like a drug, as soon as you sell your car, a couple weeks later your on the hunt for your next hit.
> always chasing the the cloud/ couch ride!


:yes: IM ALREADY ON THE HUNT. :chuck:


----------



## tdarealest (Feb 10, 2010)

sup ghouse riderz if anyone happens to know anyone with a ghouse wrapped frame plzz pm me looking to buy and pay for the transport also you can text pics 617-820-2407


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :yes: IM ALREADY ON THE HUNT. :chuck:


 GOT A VERY CLEAN 1 OWNER 76 LANDAU FULLY LOADED:naughty:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> GOT A VERY CLEAN 1 OWNER 76 LANDAU FULLY LOADED:naughty:



no hunt needed....that's the one to grab


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> GOT A VERY CLEAN 1 OWNER 76 LANDAU FULLY LOADED:naughty:


Which one? Post pics :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I just watched tha video. Thanks for putting on for tha G houses


No problem  ive had my house for a few years now and i wouldn't trade her for nothing...



harborareaPhil said:


> HELL YES.....
> 
> GLASSHOUSE LOOKING BADASS IN VIDEO!
> 
> ...





shops laggard said:


> X2 :thumbsup:





NFL1 said:


> NICE!!!!


THANKS GUYS 
I've got to make it out to the picnic next year


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)

BUMP for the homies car.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Which one? Post pics :biggrin:


:inout:someone needs to step up...this fucker is badass...*tax time is coming!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> GOT A VERY CLEAN 1 OWNER 76 LANDAU FULLY LOADED:naughty:


PM ME THE PICS AND PRICE.



harborareaPhil said:


> no hunt needed....that's the one to grab


PIX?



heartofthacity said:


> Which one? Post pics :biggrin:


YOU STAY AWAY, YOU ALREADY HAVE ENUFF.



harborareaPhil said:


> :inout:someone needs to step up...this fucker is badass...*tax time is coming!


DAMNIT, SOMEBODY POST PIX. :chuck:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HERE`S 1 OF HIS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...mpala-time-capsule-17-230-original-miles.html
HERE`S THE OTHER
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/350299-totally-original-76-caprice-landau.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> PM ME THE PICS AND PRICE.
> 
> 
> PIX?
> ...


:biggrin: There's no such thing as "enough" lol! Plus I got my eyes on a 69 Camaro


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> HERE`S 1 OF HIS
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...mpala-time-capsule-17-230-original-miles.html
> HERE`S THE OTHER
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/350299-totally-original-76-caprice-landau.html


I WANT A RAG.



heartofthacity said:


> :biggrin: There's no such thing as "enough" lol! Plus I got my eyes on a 69 Camaro


TRUF!....A 69 CAMARO RAG? :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I WANT A RAG.
> 
> 
> TRUF!....A 69 CAMARO RAG? :biggrin:


Yup, nice small block 69 RS rag


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Okay.............in the spirit of keeping my courage alive, I have a question for you over knowledge individuals. 

1. I posted up a video in hopes that someone would point out that the car in it was a 74... and not a 75 even though it looks like a 74.
2. Sanchez's back lights look like a 74, with a 75 clip, he says his pink (the car pink not the other) says it's a 75, 
3. I get the whole 76 Verts are really 75 verts, but a differen nose.

The questions is........... what information am I missing here, is that the way Chebby made them or Caprice vs Impala differe, or what.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> LET ME KNOW BRO WE GOOD VIC :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

81Linc.SO.LA said:


> BUMP for the homies car.


Very nice Raghouse.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Yup, nice small block 69 RS rag


:h5:



My Dad said:


> Okay.............in the spirit of keeping my courage alive, I have a question for you over knowledge individuals.
> 
> 1. I posted up a video in hopes that someone would point out that the car in it was a 74... and not a 75 even though it looks like a 74.
> 2. Sanchez's back lights look like a 74, with a 75 clip, he says his pink (the car pink not the other) says it's a 75,
> ...


WHAT BEDIO?


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

This one.............nothing against the ride cause that shit is sick. I notice it''s an Impala... did they make 75 like 2?



My Dad said:


>


----------



## Deep in the Game (Jul 28, 2012)

Deep in the game!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

My Dad said:


> Okay.............in the spirit of keeping my courage alive, I have a question for you over knowledge individuals.
> 
> 1. I posted up a video in hopes that someone would point out that the car in it was a 74... and not a 75 even though it looks like a 74.
> 2. Sanchez's back lights look like a 74, with a 75 clip, he says his pink (the car pink not the other) says it's a 75,
> ...


YES, CHEVY MADE THE CAPRICES A LITTLE DIFFERENT THAT THE IMPALA. SOMETIMES THESE MIXED MODELS ARE DUE TO EXCESS PARTS OR CAR INVENTORY AT THE FACTORY. LIKE THE 74 CHEVY "SPIRIT OF AMERICA" MODEL, IT WAS MADE UP OF 73 IMPALA CUSTOM BODY. AND 74 IMPALA PARTS, THAT`S WHY YOU SEE A 74 WITH BOTH SHORT OR GLASS HOUSE SIDE WINDOWS


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Deep in the Game said:


> View attachment 580767
> 
> Deep in the game!


Very sick!!!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

My Dad said:


> Okay.............in the spirit of keeping my courage alive, I have a question for you over knowledge individuals.
> 
> 1. I posted up a video in hopes that someone would point out that the car in it was a 74... and not a 75 even though it looks like a 74.
> 2. Sanchez's back lights look like a 74, with a 75 clip, he says his pink (the car pink not the other) says it's a 75,
> ...


There are a bunch of little things like the impala tail lights from 75 has the red trim painted on the outside of the lights where the caprices have reflectors instead of the paint. 

Odd shit like that. Another is the caprices always where a year a head with the front ends. 75 caprice has the flat front round head lights where the impala still has the pointed nose. Where 76 impaled have the flat nose round head lights and the caprice has the square head light front end. 

Lillttle shit you will catch on took me a few years of killing them for derby to figure it out. 

P.S. Don't get your painties in a bunch the cars my friends I helped with the derby shut where cars that where beyond help.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wow: Derby guy amongst us hno:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: Derby guy amongst us hno:


Lol. 
First thing I thought too.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: Derby guy amongst us hno:


 get a rope!!! :rofl:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

BIG RED said:


> There are a bunch of little things like the impala tail lights from 75 has the red trim painted on the outside of the lights where the caprices have reflectors instead of the paint.
> 
> Odd shit like that. Another is the caprices always where a year a head with the front ends. 75 caprice has the flat front round head lights where the impala still has the pointed nose. Where 76 impaled have the flat nose round head lights and the caprice has the square head light front end.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr. Red....................................OR SHOULD I SAY BACK STABBER DERBY BOY.  on the Real that clears up alot, now I will only look like a partial fool instead of a complete one.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Check out this gangsta ass video is has a 74 possibly 75 but pretty sure half of it is a 76 glass house. :biggrin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9Dj3kxmiXk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

sup fellas :wave: been a no-post whore in this thread for over 5yrs... the loyalty and dedication to these houses... what can i say - you guys is good peoples :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74 caprice n 75 impala same front clip, 76 impala 75 caprice same clip but caprice has wrap around tail lights, 76 caprice square lightswrap around taillights.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttmft


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

No need to lynch me fella's lol. Alot of good parts came off them cars for cars like the baby blue House my friend Tuna bulit years ago. 

I wish I kept pics of what was killed as they where fucked. When you can see the road threw the floor and the rear tires threw the wheel tubs they become to far gone


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

You talked your way out of that one red


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

DERBY>DONKS

THEY COULD HAVE BEEN FUCKED IN WORSE WAYS


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> 74 caprice n 75 impala same front clip, 76 impala 75 caprice same clip but caprice has wrap around tail lights, 76 caprice square lightswrap around taillights.


Yea now with this info it's all making sense. Thanks again.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Anybody have an AC delete forsale?Forfree???


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Saw a landau for sale up in thunder bay canada if anyone is looking. 1500 I think was the asking. Looked good for the price.


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Any body know a web site or place were I could order body mounts/bushings ?? Need to start putting things together soon


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> DERBY>DONKS
> 
> THEY COULD HAVE BEEN FUCKED IN WORSE WAYS


TRUE, COULD HAVE BEEN DONKED!!!:barf:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

dannyp said:


> Any body know a web site or place were I could order body mounts/bushings ?? Need to start putting things together soon


*X2*


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

Deep in the Game said:


> View attachment 580767
> 
> Deep in the game!



























:h5:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

* EL PRIMO*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 581285
> View attachment 581286
> View attachment 581288
> View attachment 581290
> ...


SUP PRIMO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MISS MY 76:facepalm:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

sup fam - anybody got this piece of trim tucked away ?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 581275
> View attachment 581276
> View attachment 581277
> View attachment 581279
> :h5:


That 3rd pic down.. Laid out in the back is one of my all time favorite pics.
Inspiration


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

dannyp said:


> Any body know a web site or place were I could order body mounts/bushings ?? Need to start putting things together soon


Danny I just bought some from energy suspension. There is no listing for 71-76 but 1970 impala kit works . Part number 3-4138r ( the r is for red )
You have to use 2 Og bushings , the dummy ones, but the kit will work. 
Parts place in Illinois sells a rubber kit but its way more expensive.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

BIG MARC said:


> Anybody have an AC delete forsale?Forfree???


USO , I just sold one to a rider in Texas ....ill look for you. You keeping the rag now?


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> Danny I just bought some from energy suspension. There is no listing for 71-76 but 1970 impala kit works . Part number 3-4138r ( the r is for red )
> You have to use 2 Og bushings , the dummy ones, but the kit will work.
> Parts place in Illinois sells a rubber kit but its way more expensive.


Cool thanks Manu Samoa i was gonna gamble and buy those but since u said they work fuk it I'm grabbing them now then 
And I haven't 4got bout my chrome guy b4 i give u his number I want to have all my parts back from him first gotta make sure he stays true to his word first


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm debating on having a/c or not put back in what are your choices out there GHouse fam???


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

dannyp said:


> Cool thanks Manu Samoa i was gonna gamble and buy those but since u said they work fuk it I'm grabbing them now then
> And I haven't 4got bout my chrome guy b4 i give u his number I want to have all my parts back from him first gotta make sure he stays true to his word first


I copied this from another rider on here who was selling a raghouse. He told me what he did. Is your phone number the same? Ill text u pics of his build


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

His name is MR SUPERB on here


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

dannyp said:


> I'm debating on having a/c or not put back in what are your choices out there GHouse fam???


A/C is awesome and if you can do it why not.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> get a rope!!! :rofl:



ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> USO , I just sold one to a rider in Texas ....ill look for you. You keeping the rag now?


IDK!!!My mind changes when its in the garage sitting there it needs to go...until I fold that top bacc and dip down the blvd she's a keeper.Had so many offers but no follow thru's so she's here...


when I'm not on 2 wheels.

Thanks for keeping an eye out and any1 else I'm looking for AC delete please and thank you.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

dannyp said:


> I'm debating on having a/c or not put back in what are your choices out there GHouse fam???


I never really got the idea behind taking all that shit out unless you're shaving the firewall for patterns or custom paint. If its there or readily available I'm all about ac, why take away options?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG RED said:


> A/C is awesome and if you can do it why not.


 NOTHING BETTER THAN ROLLIN IN A GLASSHOUSE IN 100 PLUS DEGREE WEATHER WINDOWS UP AND AIR BLOWING ICE COLD!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dannyp said:


> I'm debating on having a/c or not put back in what are your choices out there GHouse fam???


Ac all the way for me man.. Wait. I'd keep it if I had it. Lol. Maybe one day.


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats up G-House homies been away for while regret selling mine thats why I haven't been on layitlow  G-House's r looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

socapots said:


> Ac all the way for me man.. Wait. I'd keep it if I had it. Lol. Maybe one day.


I'm sure a rider would trade ac for your delete. 
I was offered that trade a few years ago on here


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

eric0425 said:


>


:worship::worship::fool2:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> I never really got the idea behind taking all that shit out unless you're shaving the firewall for patterns or custom paint. If its there or readily available I'm all about ac, why take away options?


all depends on how your building it....I'm deleting mine to clean up and lighten the engine compartment...I drove my 74' for 15 years with a/c and hardley used it....cruise control gone too....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

G-house74 said:


> Whats up G-House homies been away for while regret selling mine thats why I haven't been on layitlow  G-House's r looking good :thumbsup:


what up brother....text me when you get a chance see how everything's going


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm thinking of removing the smog pump, any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

My Dad said:


> I'm thinking of removing the smog pump, any thoughts or opinions?


piece of cake... remove the pump/brackets...check valve/hoses... take the tubes off the exhaust manifolds...cap them off with pipe plugs...get another short fan belt and run double on the power steering... you'll feel the extra power


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> all depends on how your building it....I'm deleting mine to clean up and lighten the engine compartment...I drove my 74' for 15 years with a/c and hardley used it....cruise control gone too....


Good take on it, I don't personally use the ac but man I wish I had cruise control...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Good take on it, I don't personally use the ac but man I wish I had cruise control...


yea thanks 

I'm putting alot of subtle details in my engine compartment...nothing flashy... but clean smooth shiney black...OG but vortec motor


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> I'm sure a rider would trade ac for your delete.
> I was offered that trade a few years ago on here


Yeah. There was a thunder bay dude interested. But I think he may have sold that car all together. That's why it didn't work out. No biggie. See what's around the corner.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

eric0425 said:


>


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea thanks
> 
> I'm putting alot of subtle details in my engine compartment...nothing flashy... but clean smooth shiney black...OG but vortec motor


"OG but vortec motor"?? What year u dropping n


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

harborareaPhil said:


> piece of cake... remove the pump/brackets...check valve/hoses... take the tubes off the exhaust manifolds...cap them off with pipe plugs...get another short fan belt and run double on the power steering... you'll feel the extra power


Done deal. Thanks I'm going to get on this.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP PRIMO


:h5: :wave:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey riders is the factory brake booster 11inch? 
And has anyone dealt with cfr performance in Ontario California. They got really good deals. They tell me that their dual 8 inch booster would a straight forward bolt on with the same performance as factory. Shit looks tight. 
I'm definitely getting their chrome serpentine kit.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I would measure my factory one but its in a box 4 hours away from me.....


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Well..after selling my 13" Supremes and riding on stocks all funkin year, I've finally found a suitable set of rims for the G-House! 
Some 1993 Prestamped D's, 14x7.. The seals are all dried and brittle, so I'm already cutting the old shit out to reseal em with black silicone..uffin: Can't wait to ride em next year..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice.... the new 520's will be sick on those

that's how I rolled for years. 72's x 520's....but 2 prong chrome/ black eagles

:inout:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> :worship::worship::fool2:





~CAROL CITY~ said:


> :nicoderm::thumbsup:


Thx


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

manu samoa said:


> Hey riders is the factory brake booster 11inch?
> And has anyone dealt with cfr performance in Ontario California. They got really good deals. They tell me that their dual 8 inch booster would a straight forward bolt on with the same performance as factory. Shit looks tight.
> I'm definitely getting their chrome serpentine kit.


I had to cut and weld on my old ride, just make sure the bolt pattern is the same on the fire wall.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> DERBY>DONKS
> 
> THEY COULD HAVE BEEN FUCKED IN WORSE WAYS


Donks>derby in my opinion. At least with Donks they are still on this earth when tha wheel falls off on tha freeway and they end up again tha wrecking yard :roflmao: With derbys they're stripped and smashed and then headed to Glasshouse heaven... Or china :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dannyp said:


> I'm debating on having a/c or not put back in what are your choices out there GHouse fam???


:biggrin: Buy this AC delete from me and run a hidden Vintage Air system like tha hotrod guys :thumbsup:


----------



## O CLASS RAGHOUSE (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Its a cool place, prices are good to excellent, I bought my headers from them, ceramic no problems thus far been on the car for over a year. Check their scratched and dent section a lot of good as deals


manu samoa said:


> Hey riders is the factory brake booster 11inch?
> And has anyone dealt with cfr performance in Ontario California. They got really good deals. They tell me that their dual 8 inch booster would a straight forward bolt on with the same performance as factory. Shit looks tight.
> I'm definitely getting their chrome serpentine kit.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

My ride may not be show quality (yet)...but she's on the streets errday representing these G-House dinosaurs before they become extinct.. wether it's thumbs up from strangers or getting profiled by the cops, I can't help but love these beasts!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

O CLASS RAGHOUSE said:


> View attachment 582008


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


JustCruisin said:


> My ride may not be show quality (yet)...but she's on the streets errday representing these G-House dinosaurs before they become extinct.. wether it's thumbs up from strangers or getting profiled by the cops, I can't help but love these beasts!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :biggrin: Buy this AC delete from me and run a hidden Vintage Air system like tha hotrod guys :thumbsup:


How much shipped to Las Vegas,NV 89134?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Nice looking rides everyone. The new Premium Sportway 5.20 on a 14" 72 spoke wheel.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hell yeah!
That looks sweet.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

*2500 pages of Glasshouse goodness!*


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

manu samoa said:


> Danny I just bought some from energy suspension. There is no listing for 71-76 but 1970 impala kit works . Part number 3-4138r ( the r is for red )
> You have to use 2 Og bushings , the dummy ones, but the kit will work.
> Parts place in Illinois sells a rubber kit but its way more expensive.


 wat dummy ones?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

G-house74 said:


> Whats up G-House homies been away for while regret selling mine thats why I haven't been on layitlow  G-House's r looking good :thumbsup:


:facepalm:YUP


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TopDogg said:


> Nice looking rides everyone. The new Premium Sportway 5.20 on a 14" 72 spoke wheel.


HELL YEA:thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

This is a pic of "Boogie Nights" my project 74 Caprice, before I put it together and sent it out to Mario's Auto works in October to get some color.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's a pic of the ride at Mario's. I snapped this picture in mid November.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Here's a pic of the ride at Mario's. I snapped this picture in mid November.


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks guys. I have owned the car for about 8 years now, but have been working on it off and on since 2011.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> This is a pic of "Boogie Nights" my project 74 Caprice, before I put it together and sent it out to Mario's Auto works in October to get some color.


Super naked hno:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Super naked hno:


LOL! Yeah, I took this car down to the bone. I eliminated the o.g A/C system and adapted a Vintage Air System using all the stock Ventalation.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Here's a pic of the ride at Mario's. I snapped this picture in mid November.



Looking good Louie.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

love them naked houses


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> wat dummy ones?


The ones that dont need bolts...pm me your number and I can send pics from mr superb's build


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

eric0425 said:


> Looking good Louie.


 Thanks Eric


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

before I did all this, I had Homie's Hydraulicas reinforce all the major stress points. My car was in on Tuesday and was out Thursday. Beautiful work and great service.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

It's great to see so many projects getting done!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

getting done...


:inout:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> before I did all this, I had Homie's Hydraulicas reinforce all the major stress points. My car was in on Tuesday and was out Thursday. Beautiful work and great service.


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> Hey riders is the factory brake booster 11inch?
> And has anyone dealt with CFR performance in Ontario California. They got really good deals. They tell me that their dual 8 inch booster would a straight forward bolt on with the same performance as factory. Shit looks tight.
> I'm definitely getting their chrome serpentine kit.





inkera said:


> Its a cool place, prices are good to excellent, I bought my headers from them, ceramic no problems thus far been on the car for over a year. Check their scratched and dent section a lot of good as deals


http://www.cfrperformance.com/mobile/default.aspx


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> wat dummy ones?


There was two "pucks" that are placed up on the top or the rear arches. It's odd as if you take one down you will see the threads in the body for a proper mount. 

I guess chevy decided to save two bolts per car and ran that puck.


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Here's a pic of the ride at Mario's. I snapped this picture in mid November.


Cant wait to see it done louie...we all know how marios autoworks get down


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

DEEZY,
Won't let me post this pic on PMs...I ran a DSP EQ and stuffed the controls behind the dash.Don't need AC with the top down and if its too hot out here to ride I will stay my ass in the pad.Raghouse will overheat before I do.:happysad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Cant wait to see it done louie...we all know how marios autoworks get down


fucking A'


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

I like that steering wheel!!!!


----------



## O CLASS RAGHOUSE (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

My Dad said:


> I like that steering wheel!!!!


Nardi is the way to go man.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> Nardi is the way to go man.


yep....





wish I *had one


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

BIG MARC said:


> DEEZY,
> Won't let me post this pic on PMs...I ran a DSP EQ and stuffed the controls behind the dash.Don't need AC with the top down and if its too hot out here to ride I will stay my ass in the pad.Raghouse will overheat before I do.:happysad:


:thumbsup:Clean dash setup


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

O CLASS RAGHOUSE said:


> View attachment 582716
> View attachment 582717
> View attachment 582718


 bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG MARC said:


> DEEZY,
> Won't let me post this pic on PMs...I ran a DSP EQ and stuffed the controls behind the dash.Don't need AC with the top down and if its too hot out here to ride I will stay my ass in the pad.Raghouse will overheat before I do.:happysad:


Nice!! Here it is :thumbsup: I think I have one more.









And lower 76 Caprice grilles if anyone needs em


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> before I did all this, I had Homie's Hydraulicas reinforce all the major stress points. My car was in on Tuesday and was out Thursday. Beautiful work and great service.



Thx for the hook up on the Emblem Louie. Can't wait to see the Glass House sprayed as I know it's going to come out sick. See you soon homie.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

[/QUOTE]

shit bro thats a nice setup!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

O CLASS RAGHOUSE said:


> View attachment 582716
> View attachment 582717
> View attachment 582718


This bad boy is wet  Love tha red on red


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> yep....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol.
You did have one. :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> This bad boy is wet  Love tha red on red


Makes you wana keep yours


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

O CLASS RAGHOUSE said:


> View attachment 582716
> View attachment 582717
> View attachment 582718


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

O CLASS RAGHOUSE said:


> View attachment 582716
> View attachment 582717
> View attachment 582718


damn that is clean!!! any interior pics?


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Can any of you guys recommend a place to order my conv top from. I looked up and found some sites, but they sell the complete kit. I´m also still on the fence about going with a stay fast top or just a regular one. Thanks in advance glass house peeps.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

My Dad said:


> Can any of you guys recommend a place to order my conv top from. I looked up and found some sites, but they sell the complete kit. I´m also still on the fence about going with a stay fast top or just a regular one. Thanks in advance glass house peeps.


EBay has some good deals I bought one for my 65 rag


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> piece of cake... remove the pump/brackets...check valve/hoses... take the tubes off the exhaust manifolds...cap them off with pipe plugs...get another short fan belt and run double on the power steering... you'll feel the extra power


The man and his wisdom!

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> The man and his wisdom!
> 
> :thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Makes you wana keep yours


:biggrin: If I keep it or sell it ill still be winning


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

View attachment 581321


got a couple of lines out... but still in a bad way for this piece of 74 trim if anyone could help a brother out it would be appreciated.


will also take door trim from either side if i gotta cut down to fit thats no prob - better than nothing :thumbsup:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

what cha got for me dezzy ?  something in the stash ?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :biggrin: If I keep it or sell it ill still be winning


IM COMING FOR IT DEZZY.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SELF MADE said:


> View attachment 581321
> 
> 
> got a couple of lines out... but still in a bad way for this piece of 74 trim if anyone could help a brother out it would be appreciated.
> ...


door trim are hardest to find straight n left don't fit right side they're tapered u got any extra other peices


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IM COMING FOR IT DEZZY.


:shocked:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> door trim are hardest to find straight n left don't fit right side they're tapered u got any extra other peices


I GOT 1 STRAIGHT TAPERED SET OF DOOR TRIM
RIGHT, LEFT


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a set of sport mirrors and a complete chrome passenger mirror for sale. Pm me for pics and price.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :shocked:


:x:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


> I have a set of sport mirrors and a complete chrome passenger mirror for sale. Pm me for pics and price.


Price on the passenger side mirror and pics please.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SELF MADE said:


> what cha got for me dezzy ?  something in the stash ?


Lol naw just tha front fender ones and complete skirts with trim 



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IM COMING FOR IT DEZZY.


:thumbsup: You got tha account number :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My Dad said:


> Price on the passenger side mirror and pics please.


Ill get pics, forgot to mention passenger chrome mirror is remote :fool2:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Lol naw just tha front fender ones and complete skirts with trim
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: You got tha account number :biggrin:


DONT TEMPT ME. CUZ U MIGHT JUST RECEIVE 5500 MONTHLY PAYMENTS OF $1. :rimshot:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

All are really nice, chrome needs to be polished


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Lol naw just tha front fender ones and complete skirts with trim


shit bro - i may as well start collecting the bright-work - pm price on these items please (misc trim and skirts) thanks ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> I GOT 1 STRAIGHT TAPERED SET OF DOOR TRIM
> RIGHT, LEFT


please pm price on both door trims when you got a sec


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SELF MADE said:


> shit bro - i may as well start collecting the bright-work - pm price on these items please (misc trim and skirts) thanks ! :thumbsup:


Pm sent :inout:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> GOT 9 SIDE TRIM CLIPS NEW
> 30.00


still have these


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> GOT 9 SIDE TRIM CLIPS NEW
> 30.00


and these N.O.S.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> GOT FOR SALE , THEY FIT ON THE 59 BIG SPINNERS, IF SOMEONE WANTS TO RUN A SET OF RAYS OR CLASSICS, FINISH OFF YOUR CAPRICE WITH N.O.S. CHIPS FOR YOUR OLD SCHOOL RIMS
> GOT 6 ALL N.O.S. METAL CHIPS 4 RED ONES , (MADE OF A RUBBERIZED MATERIAL)
> CHIPS ONLY NOT THE 1 SPINNER IS NOT INCLUDED, ONLY PICTERED FOR SHOW


AND THESE


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> what year are these from?74?
> had these for alot of years in my garage, real nice shape


AND THESE!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

slanted door trim left and right


----------



## O CLASS RAGHOUSE (Nov 1, 2012)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks dogg


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> All are really nice, chrome needs to be polished


Chrome mirror sold :inout:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> slanted door trim left and right



thanks MR.59 - got your pm. heres my struggle - i dont think your door trim matches up w the style on my car (picture for reference - not my car either) anybody got some insight.... MR.59 i see yours have a vinyl insert similar to 75-76...


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> I GOT 1 STRAIGHT TAPERED SET OF DOOR TRIM
> RIGHT, LEFT


How much shipped to 66801 ?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SELF MADE said:


> thanks MR.59 - got your pm. heres my struggle - i dont think your door trim matches up w the style on my car (picture for reference - not my car either) anybody got some insight.... MR.59 i see yours have a vinyl insert similar to 75-76...


You need 74 Caprice only. Super hard to find, as you probably know by now :happysad:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

http://theoldmotor.com/?p=66354

funny shit...my brother sent me....happy holidays


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> You need 74 Caprice only. Super hard to find, as you probably know by now :happysad:


thats no joke dezzy - i slept on an ebay auction for a full set that went for $410 last month - i'm a fool for that :tears:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> http://theoldmotor.com/?p=66354
> 
> funny shit...my brother sent me....happy holidays


:facepalm::rofl:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

O CLASS RAGHOUSE said:


> View attachment 582716
> View attachment 582717
> View attachment 582718


bad ass


----------



## O CLASS RAGHOUSE (Nov 1, 2012)

sureñosbluez said:


> bad ass


thank you


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SELF MADE said:


> thanks MR.59 - got your pm. heres my struggle - i dont think your door trim matches up w the style on my car (picture for reference - not my car either) anybody got some insight.... MR.59 i see yours have a vinyl insert similar to 75-76...


yours are a peal and stick style.
afrtemarket companies would stop buy and strip up a car, just peel and stickmolding


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wuz up ghouse riders


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> yours are a peal and stick style.
> afrtemarket companies would stop buy and strip up a car, just peel and stickmolding


Like he said. That's what's on mine as well.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> You need 74 Caprice only. Super hard to find, as you probably know by now :happysad:


:yes: super hard indeed!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SELF MADE said:


> thats no joke dezzy - i slept on an ebay auction for a full set that went for $410 last month - i'm a fool for that :tears:


 people always ask me why i have all these caprice parts? i tell em all the same thing, they dont come up often and when they do you BUY them, dont watch em cuz youll watch em go to someone else!!!:h5:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

is there any way to remove the mirrorglass from remote mirror i was polishing one n i broke the cord . thw one on now has some pitting


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

vallejo calif 76 caprice, painted by custom paint by sale in fremont-union city area, anyone have photos of all the caprices sal painted?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> people always ask me why i have all these caprice parts? i tell em all the same thing, they dont come up often and when they do you BUY them, dont watch em cuz youll watch em go to someone else!!!:h5:


and I really appreciate the NOS parts you've helped me with for my restoration 

....I've gave up alot of NOS parts I swore I'd never sell.....but knowing the were going on the right car...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> and I really appreciate the NOS parts you've helped me with for my restoration
> 
> ....I've gave up alot of NOS parts I swore I'd never sell.....but knowing the were going on the right car...


Throughout the years you have taught me to appreciate the fact that u can't just open a catalog and order everything for our cars. You have to be real dedicated to build these cars. The only Og metal on my 74 rag will be my trunk and my firewall. Pieced out a floor pan from 75 caprice. Doors from a seperate 75 caprice. Fenders forward from a 76 caprice and taillight clip from a different 76 caprice. Oh and floor patches from one of the 75's. quarter skin ( bottom half) is the only aftermarket metal. I love this shit !!
Other than my son, this shit gives me hope and happiness . An escape from life's bullshit!
Just rambling but it's true


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> people always ask me why i have all these caprice parts? i tell em all the same thing, they dont come up often and when they do you BUY them, dont watch em cuz youll watch em go to someone else!!!:h5:


That's right :h5:



manu samoa said:


> Throughout the years you have taught me to appreciate the fact that u can't just open a catalog and order everything for our cars. You have to be real dedicated to build these cars. The only Og metal on my 74 rag will be my trunk and my firewall. Pieced out a floor pan from 75 caprice. Doors from a seperate 75 caprice. Fenders forward from a 76 caprice and taillight clip from a different 76 caprice. Oh and floor patches from one of the 75's. quarter skin ( bottom half) is the only aftermarket metal. I love this shit !!
> Other than my son, this shit gives me hope and happiness . An escape from life's bullshit!
> Just rambling but it's true


Amen :biggrin: I don't have kids yet but until I do, these are my babies lol!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

manu samoa said:


> Throughout the years you have taught me to appreciate the fact that u can't just open a catalog and order everything for our cars. You have to be real dedicated to build these cars. The only Og metal on my 74 rag will be my trunk and my firewall. Pieced out a floor pan from 75 caprice. Doors from a seperate 75 caprice. Fenders forward from a 76 caprice and taillight clip from a different 76 caprice. Oh and floor patches from one of the 75's. quarter skin ( bottom half) is the only aftermarket metal. I love this shit !!
> Other than my son, this shit gives me hope and happiness . An escape from life's bullshit!
> Just rambling but it's true


 IT IS VERY REWARDING TO LOCATE A RARE NOS CAPRICE OR IMPALA GLASSHOUSE PART. I TELL GUYS ALL THE TIME ITS EASIER TO BUILD A 58 OR 59 RAG THAN A 76 CAPRICE LANDAU AND THEY ALL TALK SHIT AND LOOK AT YOU LIKE YOUR CRAZY UNTIL THEY ACTUALLY TRY AND DO IT, THEN THEY ALWAYS CALL UP SAYING MAN I HAD NO IDEA........ LMAO!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Was up glasshouse riders make me offer on what u need and u might own it.
List of what I have
76 front clips ,skirts,taillights
Six piece side mouldings,hood
Trunk, front fenders,core support
Front and back windshields,quarter windows.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

manu samoa said:


> Throughout the years you have taught me to appreciate the fact that u can't just open a catalog and order everything for our cars. You have to be real dedicated to build these cars. The only Og metal on my 74 rag will be my trunk and my firewall. Pieced out a floor pan from 75 caprice. Doors from a seperate 75 caprice. Fenders forward from a 76 caprice and taillight clip from a different 76 caprice. Oh and floor patches from one of the 75's. quarter skin ( bottom half) is the only aftermarket metal. I love this shit !!
> Other than my son, this shit gives me hope and happiness . An escape from life's bullshit!
> Just rambling but it's true


:thumbsup:


----------



## ob619sd (Jul 11, 2010)

need those, fit 75 impala? easy install?



jjarez79 said:


> ANYONE STILL INTERESTED IN ALUMINUM SIDE WINDOW TRIM?? iM JUST ABOUT TO OPEN SHOP...JUST WAITING ON ONE MORE THING...:around:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SELF MADE said:


> thats no joke dezzy - i slept on an ebay auction for a full set that went for $410 last month - i'm a fool for that :tears:


I checked my storage and I actually have tha complete front fender trim and tha skirts with trim.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

jjarez79 said:


> ANYONE STILL INTERESTED IN ALUMINUM SIDE WINDOW TRIM?? iM JUST ABOUT TO OPEN SHOP...JUST WAITING ON ONE MORE THING...:around:


Hit me up with the price! I need a set.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I checked my storage and I actually have tha complete front fender trim and tha skirts with trim.


DAMN DEZZY, THATS SOME OF THE RAREST OF THE RARE!!!!!!:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

So dezzy do you have the pieces my homie self made needs!!?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> I checked my storage and I actually have tha complete front fender trim and tha skirts with trim.


thanks bro i will work out the details w you on the pm. going to go clean up the car tomorrow and see what else is going down... :h5:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

manu samoa said:


> So dezzy do you have the pieces my homie self made needs!!?


sadly not homie im just coppin these for inventory - front fenders both sides.

dezzy - nice come up


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

socapots said:


> Like he said. That's what's on mine as well.











i believe this trim is 74 caprice only - not peel and stick, 
there are far too many examples of this exact trim style if you google up the images for '1974 caprice classic'

like invisible empire said though - rare as a mf at this point uffin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

fenders are most common cause they the same from 4 door


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SELF MADE said:


> View attachment 585469
> 
> 
> i believe this trim is 74 caprice only - not peel and stick,
> ...


that's a sick ass pic even on stocks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I love my 74s


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I see 20 lurkers that need to sign up :thumbsup: and pick up a Glass/Raghouse :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

No doubt! That's a lot of spectators!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SELF MADE said:


> View attachment 585469
> 
> 
> i believe this trim is 74 caprice only - not peel and stick,
> ...


IVE BOUGHT ENTIRE CARS JUST FOR THE TRIMS AND FILLERS!!!:yes:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Merry x mas glasshouse riders


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


> I love my 74s


Honestly the more I stare I my 74 the more it grows on me. I just hope I do it justice. Been kicking back for the rain to back off. And yea I notice that 74 is rare as far as the trim goes. Keeping it is a must for me.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

My Dad said:


> Honestly the more I stare I my 74 the more it grows on me. I just hope I do it justice. Been kicking back for the rain to back off. And yea I notice that 74 is rare as far as the trim goes. Keeping it is a must for me.



its true bro, if possible it its nice to preserve that trim since it is unique to the year... i can dig shavin it if its more of a "custom" feel but if its pushin og status the trim is the icing.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

whats everybody's preferred front clip ?

for a long time it was like 76 or nothing but i think as the years pass and the cars start to dry up other years are gettin their props and coming back into fashion.

i was never too pumped on 74 although i have always loved a glasshouse. now that i copped a clean 74 i have to admit that it has grown on me, granted i bought on general cleanliness and not on vintage but there are aspects of it that are tight and i like it more than i expected :yes:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SELF MADE said:


> whats everybody's preferred front clip ?
> 
> for a long time it was like 76 or nothing but i think as the years pass and the cars start to dry up other years are gettin their props and coming back into fashion.
> 
> i was never too pumped on 74 although i have always loved a glasshouse. now that i copped a clean 74 i have to admit that it has grown on me, granted i bought on general cleanliness and not on vintage but there are aspects of it that are tight and i like it more than i expected :yes:


IF IT`S AN ORIGINAL SURVIVOR , YOU GOTTA LEAVE IT OG. AS TIME GOES BY, ANY ORIGINAL CAR, WILL BE RESPECTED ON IT`S OWN MERIT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

they look good layed out front n back


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

*MERRY XMAS GHOUSE FAMILIA*


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SELF MADE said:


> whats everybody's preferred front clip ?
> 
> for a long time it was like 76 or nothing but i think as the years pass and the cars start to dry up other years are gettin their props and coming back into fashion.
> 
> i was never too pumped on 74 although i have always loved a glasshouse. now that i copped a clean 74 i have to admit that it has grown on me, granted i bought on general cleanliness and not on vintage but there are aspects of it that are tight and i like it more than i expected :yes:


I like em however they show up man.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Have the opportunity to get this 74 but not a real fan of its paint


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^ The guts and the paint gotta go.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

^^^
Might be able to swing a pagan gold and keep the interior...someone wants to trade you?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> ^^^
> Might be able to swing a pagan gold and keep the interior...someone wants to trade you?


DON`T KNOW ABOUT THAT, BIG SCREWS HOLDING THE TRIM ON,,,,,SOMEREASON THERE`S NO CLIPS.
THERE BETTER CARS OUT THERE TO START ON, IN MY OPINION.
I TRY TO SEE A POSITIVE ANGLE ON ANY CAR, EITHER NEW DRIVE TRAIN, PAINT, OR INTERIOR. BUT IF ALL ELSE FAILS ,
LOOK FOR A DIFFERENT CAR


----------



## ob619sd (Jul 11, 2010)

Merry Christmas Glasshouse Fam!!!
Hope to be more active in here this coming year, time to keep the 75 hoppin.


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

SELF MADE said:


> whats everybody's preferred front clip ?
> 
> for a long time it was like 76 or nothing but i think as the years pass and the cars start to dry up other years are gettin their props and coming back into fashion.
> 
> i was never too pumped on 74 although i have always loved a glasshouse. now that i copped a clean 74 i have to admit that it has grown on me, granted i bought on general cleanliness and not on vintage but there are aspects of it that are tight and i like it more than i expected :yes:


I always liked the '76 because of the sqaure lights...but my favorite have always been the '74 Impala, the turn signal markers & headlight buckets look alot better in my opinion, thats why I jumped on the 1st one I seen for sale...but I wasnt expecting the parts to be so rare, all I gotta say is thank god for phil, dezzy and the rest of you guys on the fest


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Merry Christmas fellas


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Merry xmas to y'all..Also just a reminder, If anyone has or knows where a nos 75 caprice header emblem is I need it. I have a nos 76 header emblem to trade If possible. Let me kno. Also need some clean 75 76 black upper door panels.


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

815moto said:


> Merry xmas to y'all..Also just a reminder, If anyone has or knows where a nos 75 caprice header emblem is I need it. I have a nos 76 header emblem to trade If possible. Let me kno. Also need some clean 75 76 black upper door panels.


I got one , I'll trade you


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

merry christmas to all the glasshouse family and families!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Merry Christmas to my Glasshouse/Raghouse family and may all of your wishes come true. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> Merry Christmas to my Glasshouse/Raghouse family and may all of your wishes come true. Stay cool from the Vic's.


LIKEWISE MY BROTHER


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


shops laggard said:


> Merry Christmas to my Glasshouse/Raghouse family and may all of your wishes come true. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

Merry Christmas glasshouse fiends.
"happy holidays" to those who aren't feelin Santa clause, gotta watch that political correctness nowadays..


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

815moto said:


> Merry xmas to y'all..Also just a reminder, If anyone has or knows where a nos 75 caprice header emblem is I need it. I have a nos 76 header emblem to trade If possible. Let me kno. Also need some clean 75 76 black upper door panels.


If you have the old door panels hit me up. I can redo them for you. wont charge an arm or leg.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SELF MADE said:


> Merry Christmas glasshouse fiends.
> "happy holidays" to those who aren't feelin Santa clause, gotta watch that political correctness nowadays..


X2.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

815moto said:


> Merry xmas to y'all..Also just a reminder, If anyone has or knows where a nos 75 caprice header emblem is I need it. I have a nos 76 header emblem to trade If possible. Let me kno. Also need some clean 75 76 black upper door panels.


I got one super clean,I'll post a pic soon as I found it in my garage


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

shops laggard said:


> Merry Christmas to my Glasshouse/Raghouse family and may all of your wishes come true. Stay cool from the Vic's.


Merry Xmas g-house fam


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

OMAR760 said:


>


Nice.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

GOOD MORNING GLASSHOUSE FAMILY, HOPE YOU ALL HAD A MERRY CHRISTMAS!!:h5:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MERRY LATE CHRISTMAS GLASSHOUSE FAM!!!!


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## ob619sd (Jul 11, 2010)

damn!!! nice flair...


----------



## ob619sd (Jul 11, 2010)

hey guys, anyone got a spot that carries the centennial 1100cca greys?
thanks


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Seventy Foe's :fool2:


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks goes to Manu Samoa for gettin me my ac delete box as an early Christmas present!!
When ever u get a hold of 74 impala grill,trim, tail lights anything LET ME KNOW!!
Thanks again homie..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I've got a real clean set of 74' impala taillights


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

And I've got tha grille and trim :thumbsup:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

:loco:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SELF MADE said:


> :loco:


someones hoarding


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hoarding all the rust!

what a shame


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Looking good Vic



SELF MADE said:


>


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SELF MADE said:


> :loco:


I hope someone saved these a while ago. It kills me to see them rotting away


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> I've got a real clean set of 74' impala taillights


Any pics?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Any pics?


I'll pull them down tomm morning


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

I have one of those Wind Breakers stashed away in the attic. It's for a 75................... But mark my word, folks will start to rock the as an accessory later on thats why I don't toss it. 



SELF MADE said:


> :loco:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Bump.

Pulled the crap quarter window trim off the other day. Came off in pieces. I was as careful as can be with the clips though. Still not sure if they are original or not.
I'll try get some pics up later on.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My Dad said:


> I have one of those Wind Breakers stashed away in the attic. It's for a 75................... But mark my word, folks will start to rock the as an accessory later on thats why I don't toss it.


I'd rock it as trunk art :biggrin: That's about it


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

My Dad said:


> I have one of those Wind Breakers stashed away in the attic. It's for a 75................... But mark my word, folks will start to rock the as an accessory later on thats why I don't toss it.


Someone in the fest here had one on his ride that was red :wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Bump.
> 
> Pulled the crap quarter window trim off the other day. Came off in pieces. I was as careful as can be with the clips though. Still not sure if they are original or not.
> I'll try get some pics up later on.


don`t think these are og.
the clips look original .


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

SELF MADE said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SELF MADE said:


>


:worship:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> don`t think these are og.
> the clips look original .


:scrutinize:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> don`t think these are og.
> the clips look original .


Lol. Yeah. That side actually looked better then the other. Got a bunch of pics up in my thread for the car and more on the photobucket.

The worst part is there is silicone all over every piece of trim. they for some reason thought they had to seal them from something. I'll try get some pics up of what I mean.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :scrutinize:


Lol. Yeah. Somewhere along the line the roof was redone. And it looks like they tried to take the trim off the one side and butchered it up. Then decided to just cut around the trim and get furnace tape. Lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> don`t think these are og.
> the clips look original .



:inout:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> :inout:


:biggrin: you stupid lol


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> :worship:


Thanks my brother; I hope you and the familia had a great Christmas and I wish you and yours a happy new year. Also I will not be making it to the Big M picnic this year. May God & Jesus bless you and your familia from the Vic's.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> :inout:


Lol.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

inkera said:


> Looking good Vic


Thanks Greeneye's; I wish you a happy new years and may Thy Lord Jesus bless you always. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> LIKEWISE MY BROTHER


:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

SELF MADE said:


>


Thanks SELF MADE for the post and may you have a happy new years. Stay cool from the Vic's. God bless


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Sweet deal for all you California glasshouse owners
http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/newsrel/newsrel12/2012_20.htm


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

Got complete drivers side 74 caprice trim set pm if interested


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^ pm'd. :h5:


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

I need some parts for a 76, you can call me at 760-556-8150(GEORGE) THANKS


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

sventrechevyboi said:


> Got complete drivers side 74 caprice trim set pm if interested


ALL YOU 74 GUYS BETTER SCOOP THESE UP, RARE FIND!!!!:h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SELF MADE said:


> ^ pm'd. :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I love this shit!!


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


shops laggard said:


> Thanks Greeneye's; I wish you a happy new years and may Thy Lord Jesus bless you always. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## alecc5 (Jun 30, 2008)

For Sale $3800 LOCATION LOS ANGELES,CA
 1974 caprice glasshouse lowrider 8in all around two pumps and 8 batts..
Interior is okay needs cleaning, car does need minor body work and paint..
Runs good just needs front brakes to be done, glass pack exhaust! Engine is real strong!!

Tagged until end of December 
I have the headlight bezels headlights and grill all in the back seat also will throw in the SIDE SKIRTS


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

BIG RED said:


> Someone in the fest here had one on his ride that was red :wow:


Hmmmm gotta find the picture. Was thinking of just going to tap plastic to fat a new piece made for it. Just to have up on the wall since its for a 75.


----------



## YACHT CLUB (Sep 15, 2011)

Happy new years guys! i love reading this thread after work, so helpful and makes my night i gotta say!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Everyone be safe and buckle up tonight


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> I love this shit!!


:biggrin: Me too!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Everyone be safe and buckle up tonight


:roflmao: Be safe y'all!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy New Years to all g-house fam


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=588181&stc=1&d=1357020623
Happy new year ghouse riders


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy New year!!!!!


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

is this a glasshouse at 1:21
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-aFqq8aAWA


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

^^^^^ Looks like a 75 caprice or 76 impala 4dr.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Happy new year guys.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE FAMILY!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE GLASSHOUSE/RAGHOUSE FAMILY!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE....

....lets see some progress this year.....gonna be 5 years soon of no glasshouse to drive for me I really like to have mine going even primered


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SELF MADE said:


> :loco:



This is like a horror movie!


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

I am looking for some 14"bolt ons with smooth caps,is there any specific brand out there that makes these?I think they will look Bad Azz on my 74.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=588501&stc=1&d=1357087122 does anyone need any of these parts make an offer I also got a rear end with no gears in it


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=588507&stc=1&d=1357087556


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

spook said:


> :nicoderm:


:wave:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=588181&stc=1&d=1357020623
> Happy new year ghouse riders


:nicoderm:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

DA STINKIN LINCOLN N MY HOMIE IN HIS 74 CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE SMASHIN DOWN DA 99 BACK TO FRESNO


----------



## squatted94 (Jan 19, 2009)

I need some side molding clips for my glasshouse 75 Caprice if anyone has any???


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE....
> 
> ....lets see some progress this year.....gonna be 5 years soon of no glasshouse to drive for me I really like to have mine going even primered


fuck it...get a milk krate, bolt on that donut steering wheel u got and cruise ur frame around...cuz that fucker is cleaner than alot cars i see out there.. these 3 smileys say it all brother :worship::boink:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

That red on red look g


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

squatted94 said:


> I need some side molding clips for my glasshouse 75 Caprice if anyone has any???


I got 9 nos ones


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> GOT 9 SIDE TRIM CLIPS NEW
> 30.00


Got these 9 NEW ONES.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Happy New Years Fellas. Started working on 74 over the past week. Fixed the front dent and cut out some rust along the covertible pinch well. 2 more little dings and will begin to sand it all down. Lets see if I can get it decent enough to cruise around for now.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

squatted94 said:


> I need some side molding clips for my glasshouse 75 Caprice if anyone has any???


http://www.hillcofasteners.com/default.aspx


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

I had fun yesterday at the Big M picnic and it was good to see my brothers there Greeneye's, Primo, SMURF, and Blue Owl. Blue Owl thank for those direction on how to get to the Santa Fe Dam my brother. There were alot of Glass/Rag houses there; I love to see these rides at our Glass/Rag house picnic this year. Well, I wish everyone a happy and prosperous New Year. Stay cool from the Vic's. God Bless...


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

SELLING A SET OF 14X6 TRU SPOKE WITH ADAPTERS- CAPRICE CHIPS- CAPS ALL NOS WITH OUT OG BOXES THEY ARE NOT 5X5 BUT CAN BE WITH A LITTLE WORK $900 PICK UP IN GLENDALE CALIFAS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1975 VERT said:


> http://www.hillcofasteners.com/default.aspx


THEY DIDN`T HAVE ANYTHING WHEN I WAS THERE


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> THEY DIDN`T HAVE ANYTHING WHEN I WAS THERE


SORRY BRO!:banghead: I BOUGHT MINE THERE A FEW YEARS BACK....:dunno:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1975 VERT said:


> SORRY BRO!:banghead: I BOUGHT MINE THERE A FEW YEARS BACK....:dunno:


I FOUND MINE ALREADY, ALOT OF THE OLD CLIPS ARE JUST LEFT OVER INVENTORY. AND MOST OF THE OLDER CLIPS, THEY HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THEY FIT. I BOUGHT THEM OUT OF ALL THE OLD CLIPS I FOUND THAT DAY. THEY WERE GLAD TO GET RID OF THEM TOO.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>





harborareaPhil said:


> HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE....
> 
> ....lets see some progress this year.....gonna be 5 years soon of no glasshouse to drive for me I really like to have mine going even primered


Post some shit den homie


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE....
> 
> ....lets see some progress this year.....gonna be 5 years soon of no glasshouse to drive for me I really like to have mine going even primered


at least you stuck with it, just get a good metal etch primer and roll it to the G/H FEST THIS YEAR:thumbsup:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Right on Vic and it was good to see you and junior also


shops laggard said:


> I had fun yesterday at the Big M picnic and it was good to see my brothers there Greeneye's, Primo, SMURF, and Blue Owl. Blue Owl thank for those direction on how to get to the Santa Fe Dam my brother. There were alot of Glass/Rag houses there; I love to see these rides at our Glass/Rag house picnic this year. Well, I wish everyone a happy and prosperous New Year. Stay cool from the Vic's. God Bless...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> I had fun yesterday at the Big M picnic and it was good to see my brothers there Greeneye's, Primo, SMURF, and Blue Owl. Blue Owl thank for those direction on how to get to the Santa Fe Dam my brother. There were alot of Glass/Rag houses there; I love to see these rides at our Glass/Rag house picnic this year. Well, I wish everyone a happy and prosperous New Year. Stay cool from the Vic's. God Bless...


 LIKEWISE BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

inkera said:


> Right on Vic and it was good to see you and junior also


:dunno:WHERE WERE YOU BRO I DIDN'T SEE YOU TOO MANY CARS I WOULD'VE SPOT THE GLASS IN A HEARTBEAT:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


> SORRY BRO!:banghead: I BOUGHT MINE THERE A FEW YEARS BACK....:dunno:


NICE SEEING YOU PRINO


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

We were way in the back..there was a lot of cars...I know what you mean as soon as I seen a glasshouse I knew it was smurf car...nice and clean


BLUE OWL said:


> :dunno:WHERE WERE YOU BRO I DIDN'T SEE YOU TOO MANY CARS I WOULD'VE SPOT THE GLASS IN A HEARTBEAT:biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


> SELLING A SET OF 14X6 TRU SPOKE WITH ADAPTERS- CAPRICE CHIPS- CAPS ALL NOS WITH OUT OG BOXES THEY ARE NOT 5X5 BUT CAN BE WITH A LITTLE WORK $900 PICK UP IN GLENDALE CALIFAS


:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

inkera said:


> Right on Vic and it was good to see you and junior also


:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> LIKEWISE BRO :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> I FOUND MINE ALREADY, ALOT OF THE OLD CLIPS ARE JUST LEFT OVER INVENTORY. AND MOST OF THE OLDER CLIPS, THEY HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THEY FIT. I BOUGHT THEM OUT OF ALL THE OLD CLIPS I FOUND THAT DAY. THEY WERE GLAD TO GET RID OF THEM TOO.


:thumbsup:


shops laggard said:


> I had fun yesterday at the Big M picnic and it was good to see my brothers there Greeneye's, Primo, SMURF, and Blue Owl. Blue Owl thank for those direction on how to get to the Santa Fe Dam my brother. There were alot of Glass/Rag houses there; I love to see these rides at our Glass/Rag house picnic this year. Well, I wish everyone a happy and prosperous New Year. Stay cool from the Vic's. God Bless...


:wave:


BLUE OWL said:


> NICE SEEING YOU PRINO


:wave:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

Im looking for the moldings for a full vinyl top. cash in hand. any leads or does any one have them. PM me thanks.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Glassed Out said:


> Im looking for the moldings for a full vinyl top. cash in hand. any leads or does any one have them. PM me thanks.


Talk to Heartofthacity he's one of the guys on here that has or knws where to get parts


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

http://www.fastenal.com there located all through out the country......they got it all


squatted94 said:


> I need some side molding clips for my glasshouse 75 Caprice if anyone has any???


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

inkera said:


> We were way in the back..there was a lot of cars...I know what you mean as soon as I seen a glasshouse I knew it was smurf car...nice and clean


:thumbsup:YUP BRO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> :thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

To The Top!!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I might need my Glasshouse brothers to pass tha hat around and bail a brotha out :biggrin: This is an active duty 1970 Plymouth Satellite police car :wow: Shit is too cool but crazy cuz he was actually on duty :run:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hope he gave you a ticket for them mudflaps

:rofl:


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> hope he gave you a ticket for them mudflaps
> 
> :rofl:


LoL....


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> I might need my Glasshouse brothers to pass tha hat around and bail a brotha out :biggrin: This is an active duty 1970 Plymouth Satellite police car :wow: Shit is too cool but crazy cuz he was actually on duty :run:


:run::roflmao:


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

before






After






























Some stuff I got done for my 74 Glasshouse


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> hope he gave you a ticket for them mudflaps
> 
> :rofl:


AND COMMUNITY SERVICE!!!!:yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

4NEWARK said:


> View attachment 590184
> before
> View attachment 590185
> After
> ...


Looks damn good man :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

4NEWARK said:


> View attachment 590184
> before
> View attachment 590185
> After
> ...


I'm loving it keep it coming; I cannot wait to see your 74 finished it is going to be bad a$$ bro. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/car-clubs/590371d1357344699-blvd-kings-cc-image.jpg



Got my back panels almost done on the 74 raggedy. Something nice to get me on the road.


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

4NEWARK said:


> View attachment 590184
> before
> View attachment 590185
> After
> ...


That came out Bad Azz.


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

RareClass said:


>


Sick!!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> I might need my Glasshouse brothers to pass tha hat around and bail a brotha out :biggrin: This is an active duty 1970 Plymouth Satellite police car :wow: Shit is too cool but crazy cuz he was actually on duty :run:


YOU NEED TO FRAME THIS PICS BRO:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

RareClass said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

BLUE OWL said:


> YOU NEED TO FRAME THIS PICS BRO:biggrin:


Hey Dezzy looks like u were enjoying when he had u by the hands.
Lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> YOU NEED TO FRAME THIS PICS BRO:biggrin:


I am homie lol. I'm gonna blow it up and put it in my shop :biggrin:



76classic said:


> Hey Dezzy looks like u were enjoying when he had u by the hands.
> Lol


:facepalm:His hands were surprisingly soft lol, juss joking  He told me to smile so people would know we were joking :roflmao: Our Police Department is under a lot of heat right now from stuff they've been doing lately so he didn't to get caught up in something


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

JERKDOGG said:


> Sick!!!!!


THANKS


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

Sick trim happening 4NEWARK :werd: reeeal nice :nicoderm:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Police Department is under a lot of heat right now from stuff they've been doing lately so he didn't to get caught up in something


 mix-a-lot had that track "Seattle ain't bullshittin" 

Side note that foo had some nice turbo Porsches back then - he still around Seattle ....?


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SELF MADE said:


> mix-a-lot had that track "Seattle ain't bullshittin"
> 
> Side note that foo had some nice turbo Porsches back then - he still around Seattle ....?




Yea I see him every now and again. He lives in Bellevue or Kirkland or something like that. He looks hella regular lol. I didn't know what he looked like until like 5 years ago


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

Had an argument yesterday with someone from Omaha ..
This is his comments---
70-73 = donks
74-76= just a big body
77-80= glasshouse 
Told fella he's twisted ..... And says in Iowa they must call them different ........dumbass I'm from Cali born and raised and then tried to school his punk ass Omaha they a Lil different breed.....


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

RareClass said:


>


Nice 74


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

sykes74impala said:


> Had an argument yesterday with someone from Omaha ..
> This is his comments---
> 70-73 = donks
> 74-76= just a big body
> ...


Next time you see this idiot, take off your belt off and proceed to whip this mother fucker till he's laying in a pool of his own blood and piss.
Let us know which hospital he is in and is brothers from the glasshouse fest will send him a happy New Years card


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

sykes74impala said:


> Had an argument yesterday with someone from Omaha ..
> This is his comments---
> 70-73 = donks
> 74-76= just a big body
> ...


Next time you see this idiot, take off your belt off and proceed to whip this mother fucker till he's laying in a pool of his own blood and piss.
Let us know which hospital he is in and us brothers from the glasshouse fest will send him a happy New Years card


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

sykes74impala said:


> Had an argument yesterday with someone from Omaha ..
> This is his comments---
> 70-73 = donks
> 74-76= just a big body
> ...


THEY A DIFFERENT BREED......IN BREED!!!!:yes:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

jaimef702 said:


> Nice 74


THANKS


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

RareClass said:


> THANKS


I got one to Homie hopefully this year I come out with it ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> I am homie lol. I'm gonna blow it up and put it in my shop :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm:His hands were surprisingly soft lol, juss joking  He told me to smile so people would know we were joking :roflmao: Our Police Department is under a lot of heat right now from stuff they've been doing lately so he didn't to get caught up in something


THAT WILL WORK BRO


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

inkera said:


> We were way in the back..there was a lot of cars...I know what you mean as soon as I seen a glasshouse I knew it was smurf car...nice and clean


HERE YOU GO BRO


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

My Dad said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/car-clubs/590371d1357344699-blvd-kings-cc-image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Got my back panels almost done on the 74 raggedy. Something nice to get me on the road.


Came out clean, looks good


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Next time you see this idiot, take off your belt off and proceed to whip this mother fucker till he's laying in a pool of his own blood and piss.
> Let us know which hospital he is in and us brothers from the glasshouse fest will send him a happy New Years card


Lol it's not even worth arguing anymore


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

TTT.


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> THEY A DIFFERENT BREED......IN BREED!!!!:yes:


THAT'S what happens when your having sex with livestock!!!!! :facepalm:.......:nono:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Good Looking Rich


BLUE OWL said:


> HERE YOU GO BRO


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

looking for the two corners of the vinyl top molding the textured one not the smooth


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

Deezy this is one bad ass wagon


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> looking for the two corners of the vinyl top molding the textured one not the smooth


I might have them let me check


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

:x: :x: thanks


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


BAD!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/331357-wheel-chips-6-styles-too-choose-7.html trying to get this guy to make some wheel chips for Caprice riders.....


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> I might have them let me check


thanks


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

I want to know if you guy's think 249.00 is too much for body mount bushing. same as oem rubber.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

rollinoldskoo said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/331357-wheel-chips-6-styles-too-choose-7.html trying to get this guy to make some wheel chips for Caprice riders.....


I asked him to sell me a set.


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

TTMFT.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Are you buying from the parts place in Chicago ?
I copied a layitlow member MR SUPERB who used energy suspension bushings for 1970 chevy impala. You need to keep 2 of your originals and I got mine for $100 and they're polyurethane


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

POLY-squeak squeak-URATHANE


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Lol now you tell me hahahaha


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> Are you buying from the parts place in Chicago ?
> I copied a layitlow member MR SUPERB who used energy suspension bushings for 1970 chevy impala. You need to keep 2 of your originals and I got mine for $100 and they're polyurethane


yes from chicago i heard about 70 impala kit .but i was scared to try it.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Has anybody used the 70 bushing kit yet cuz Im looking for a set to .. And what two bushings do u have to keep..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> POLY-squeak squeak-URATHANE


any luck on that those corner trim


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> any luck on that those corner trim


I'll check before I leave for work today...I know I have one side for sure...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

whever u have time bro thanks


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

aztec1 said:


> Has anybody used the 70 bushing kit yet cuz Im looking for a set to .. And what two bushings do u have to keep..


MR SUPERB on layitlow used them on his 75 rag .
He's selling it and has build pics of the bushings on the frame. 
I don't know how to post pics here but anyone is welcome to shoot me a text at 604 72o 9776. 
Ill send you screenshots/pics


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> MR SUPERB on layitlow used them on his 75 rag .
> He's selling it and has build pics of the bushings on the frame.
> I don't know how to post pics here but anyone is welcome to shoot me a text at 604 72o 9776.
> Ill send you screenshots/pics


I just bumped MR SUPERBs thread in cars for sale 75 rag. There is build pics with the bushings. Check it out


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sventrechevyboi said:


> Deezy this is one bad ass wagon


*Dezzy :biggrin: lol. Yea I have that bad boy in my phone


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

inkera said:


> Good Looking Rich


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Up.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

do the stainless vinyl trim the smooth come down farther on the body?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Which trim? On a landau?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

dont kno.? the one i need is textured and only comes down a lil on body but i think there r two different stainless ones tho


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

RareClass said:


>


this vinyl top comes down more


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I might need my Glasshouse brothers to pass tha hat around and bail a brotha out :biggrin: This is an active duty 1970 Plymouth Satellite police car :wow: Shit is too cool but crazy cuz he was actually on duty :run:


this vinyl top doesnt


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> this vinyl top doesnt


Are these the ones you are talking about ?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SouthSide76 said:


> Are these the ones you are talking about ?


i think those r landau? the ones i need wrap ariund corner towards the back


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=592594&stc=1&d=1357778390


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

When they put on my top they made these ^


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> i think those r landau? the ones i need wrap ariund corner towards the back


yea those are for landau quarter.... I'm gonna look in another box I'm sure I got them....had a couple moldings break through the years lol...


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a couple of questions...how hard is it to upgrade to electric windows and where are u guys getting ur wheather stripping & carpet kits from??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

just need run wires to fuse box motors n regulators, i think thats wat theyre called the scissors with gears . and cut door panel for two switches


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SouthSide76 said:


> When they put on my top they made these ^


r they one peice? see how those line up with the door driprail n glass some dont go down that far


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SouthSide76 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=592594&stc=1&d=1357778390


nice!!! the guys that did your top made that.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> I have a couple of questions...how hard is it to upgrade to electric windows and where are u guys getting ur wheather stripping & carpet kits from??



you know my number.... I got a set of power window tracks... just need harness....pretty easy to install...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> I have a couple of questions...how hard is it to upgrade to electric windows and where are u guys getting ur wheather stripping & carpet kits from??


I got my weather stripping from a place in San Diego called rubber the right way. Fair prices and you can get molded carpet kits from stock interiors.com.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74 impala http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=592740&stc=1&d=1357796235 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=592741&stc=1&d=1357796315


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking good Jaime :thumbsup: when's tha projected street date? I know you can't wait!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> 74 impala http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=592740&stc=1&d=1357796235 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=592741&stc=1&d=1357796315


looks sick wat headers u running?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> I got my weather stripping from a place in San Diego called rubber the right way. Fair prices and you can get molded carpet kits from stock interiors.com.


how much for weather strip?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> looks sick wat headers u running?


x2! I've been looking for some too


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This is one of my favorite pics Hydro :thumbsup:








Inspired me to do this one


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> r they one peice? see how those line up with the door driprail n glass some dont go down that far


Yes it's one piece


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Looking good Jaime :thumbsup: when's tha projected street date? I know you can't wait!!


thanks .Soon I hope dezzy I'm almost there man


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> looks sick wat headers u running?


Thanks 74chevy there smallblock Chevy headers I bought them here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=592816&stc=1&d=1357824725


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea those are for landau quarter.... I'm gonna look in another box I'm sure I got them....had a couple moldings break through the years lol...


:rofl:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> 74 impala http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=592740&stc=1&d=1357796235 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=592741&stc=1&d=1357796315


:h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> you know my number.... I got a set of power window tracks... just need harness....pretty easy to install...


:shocked:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

any body know where I can get a front license plate holder ?


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

ohh shit...that mofo is looking tight dude.....I love a well put toghter glasshouse engine...your up there with Vic...keep the pics comming its giving me inspiration. :thumbsup:



jaimef702 said:


> 74 impala http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=592740&stc=1&d=1357796235 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=592741&stc=1&d=1357796315


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> This is one of my favorite pics Hydro :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

inkera said:


> ohh shit...that mofo is looking tight dude.....I love a well put toghter glasshouse engine...your up there with Vic...keep the pics comming its giving me inspiration. :thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks inkeram trying to make it clean as possible .Vic is hella badass but thanks


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

orlando said:


> any body know where I can get a front license plate holder ?


Middle of bumper or corner of bumper holder


----------



## supreme31 (Aug 24, 2012)

does any body know if fenders off a 76 impala 4dr will fit on a 2dr 75 caprice vert


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

so sick. the homie maiden joked about keeping this stashed for a decade and then breaking it out all over again. 
to date i think we are at year 5 of 10 and its still hiding


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

this was 05 when we finished up the first time - 









rolled the first cruise w the glass panel not in the roof yet - glass/rag house combo that day


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

its the one with plexi roof right i think theres a build topic on here somewhere


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Middle of bumper or corner of bumper holder


 middle


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :h5:


Thanks invisible empire


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> This is one of my favorite pics Hydro :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> its the one with plexi roof right i think theres a build topic on here somewhere



yessir


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Man im thinking about trading my lifted suburban for a Glasshouse As soon as i do i will post pix.. I miss my Glasshouse i kick myself in the ass for not keepin it...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Man im thinking about trading my lifted suburban for a Glasshouse As soon as i do i will post pix.. I miss my Glasshouse i kick myself in the ass for not keepin it...


common mistake.....


plenty of people have made here....:inout:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> common mistake.....
> 
> 
> plenty of people have made here....:inout:


NOT ME!!:rofl:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> how much for weather strip?


Didn't get a complete kit...I believe I got both doors, both drip rails, and the trunk for about 215


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> Thanks invisible empire


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED ROLLIN!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SELF MADE said:


> yessir
> 
> View attachment 592934


BAAAAD MOTHERFUCKER RIGHT THERE!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Didn't get a complete kit...I believe I got both doors, both drip rails, and the trunk for about 215


pics of the drip rail rubber!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> NOT ME!!:rofl:



.....:rofl:.......


:inout:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

any body have quarter glass trim or some type of substitute ?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Good Luck man!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

sdropnem said:


> Good Luck man!


:yes:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

orlando said:


> middle


Ill look I think I have it in my stash of glasshouse parts


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Ill look I think I have it in my stash of glasshouse parts


let me know. thanks oh shoot me a price


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED ROLLIN!!!:thumbsup:


Me too empire its been a while since I been in my glass house I want to hit switches already


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

4NEWARK said:


> View attachment 590184
> before
> View attachment 590185
> After
> ...


oh shit didnt notice caprice moldings who did them for you


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> any body have quarter glass trim or some type of substitute ?


THEY HAVE THE CHROMED PLASTIC ROLL OUT TRIM , AND I HAVE NEW CLIPS 4 SALE FOR THOSE. 
A GOOD 2nd CHOICE IF YOU DON`T , OR CAN`T FIND ORIGINALS


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

how much are the clips


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

I bought a car rotisserie and need some advice on how to mount the body onto it. I figure I can just bolt the rear to the body bolt at the back in picture below.










But in the front I am not sure what to do, the only place to bolt onto is the first body bolts at the firewall but it seems like this is very weak and the only alternative is to bolt to the body bolt 3 feet in from the firewall.






































What have you guys done in the past, any advice from experience?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> got these in today,,,,,not sure if it was a "deal" or not , 1 needs to be shaped better, and not sure a heat gun will work, anybody have a damaged chunk i can test?


TRIM


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> STAINLESS CLIPS TO FINISH OFF THE WIDOW TRIM ON A G/H , THESE WORK ON OG TRIM, AND PERFECT ON THE RE-POPED SIDE WINDOW TRIM
> $22.00 A SET SHIPPED


CLIPS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> TOP GUY STOPPED BUY TODAY


TOP


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SELF MADE said:


> thanks MR.59 - got your pm. heres my struggle - i dont think your door trim matches up w the style on my car (picture for reference - not my car either) anybody got some insight.... MR.59 i see yours have a vinyl insert similar to 75-76...[/QUOT
> SAW A FEW STRIPS ON EBAY REAL CHEAP FROM A 74


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

hey guys i know ive bein talking it up and not coming correct with any pics but i got a new comp so im up and rolln again so get ready cause this car will be at the shows and together real soon ! and ill keep posting now


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

anyone recogize this rear end )


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

built and polished 400 








changeing out the two comp blockes going all fat max and 14 batts


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

Canada doin big thangs


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Blood and guts...


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

u said it big man putting in work no stoping... almost there :wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

DEZZY SEND ME A TEXT WHEN U GET A CHANCE. I GOT A NEW PHONE AND LOST UR NUMBER. OR PM ME UR NUMBER.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

this question is for anybody whats the best way to take the body off the frame without a lift.I already cut my racks out.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

FUCK YEA!!!

love them pics


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

orlando said:


> any body know where I can get a front license plate holder ?


:wave: I have a couple



supreme31 said:


> does any body know if fenders off a 76 impala 4dr will fit on a 2dr 75 caprice vert


Yup


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> common mistake.....
> 
> 
> plenty of people have made here....:inout:





INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> NOT ME!!:rofl:


Me neither lol!! 



coco73chev said:


> anyone recogize this rear end )


About damn time :biggrin:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: I have a coupl
> 
> 
> Yup


 howyou want for one pm me


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

orlando said:


> howyou want for one pm me


 excuse me how much you want for one.


----------



## RED PASSION (Dec 28, 2011)

WHATS UP COCO73CHEVY ! GLASSHOUSE IS LOOKING REALLY NICE ! LOVE THOSE 72 SPOKE DAYTONS ON THE O.G 5.20 MY BROTHER KING OF RIMZ SOLD YOU A FEW YEARS BACK !! THEY WERE ON MY OLD GLASSHOUSE ! HAHAHAHAHA KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !! SE VALE


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> oh shit didnt notice caprice moldings who did them for you


Thanks 74chevy glasshouse! Salas custom engraving hooked me up. My homie hooked up the gold leafing on the moldings to help bring out the engraving.


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's a couple more pics of the moldings. I Can't wait to slap them on the car and show that.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thinking about letting her go.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

4NEWARK said:


> Thanks 74chevy glasshouse! Salas custom engraving hooked me up. My homie hooked up the gold leafing on the moldings to help bring out the engraving.


where ur moldings straight to start withi was thinking of doin mine but couldn't find a straight enough driver door molding


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

RED PASSION said:


> WHATS UP COCO73CHEVY ! GLASSHOUSE IS LOOKING REALLY NICE ! LOVE THOSE 72 SPOKE DAYTONS ON THE O.G 5.20 MY BROTHER KING OF RIMZ SOLD YOU A FEW YEARS BACK !! THEY WERE ON MY OLD GLASSHOUSE ! HAHAHAHAHA KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !! SE VALE


Very nice thats cool they are exsactly the same as the day i got them of your bro thanks nd I Will 

thanks fellas should be painted getting ready to roll by march


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Good looking out 76classic














finally got me a 76 clip


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SELF MADE said:


> so sick. the homie maiden joked about keeping this stashed for a decade and then breaking it out all over again.
> to date i think we are at year 5 of 10 and its still hiding
> View attachment 592871
> View attachment 592872


i like that.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SELF MADE said:


> yessir
> 
> View attachment 592934


lol. and i never knew that was the same car. love that pic too.. lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

coco73chev said:


> hey guys i know ive bein talking it up and not coming correct with any pics but i got a new comp so im up and rolln again so get ready cause this car will be at the shows and together real soon ! and ill keep posting now


Thats gonna be sweet man. nice to see another Canadian Glasshouse.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

slabrider93 said:


> Thinking about letting her go.


dont do it man!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

impalacusTOM said:


> I bought a car rotisserie....
> 
> But in the front I am not sure what to do, the only place to bolt onto is the first body bolts at the firewall but it seems like this is very weak and the only alternative is to bolt to the body bolt 3 feet in from the firewall.
> 
> ...


I'd say use the front mounts unless they are falling appart.. i assume you have pulled all the glass and interior out of it as well. doors and all.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey Homie how many shims are u guy using for the fenders I don't remember how many go in each bolts or with one they go on


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

What's up to all the glasshouse homies. I'm posting this up here because this topic gets more hits than the 71-73 caprice/impala. Plus I'm sure someone here has had one of those years and came across the same situation! I got a 72 caprice with manual windows and am trying to install power windows in her. I got the quarters in already now I need help with the doors! Could anyone help with a pic of their door panel with the regulators bolted on to see where I need to drill the mounting holes or are they already there? Any type of help will be gladly appreciated. A pic, drawing, schematic, website, prayers! Thanks to all and have a good one. Peace homies.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

the power window track has the motor bolted to it don't need any other drilling...mounts in the same holes as the manual

some tracks are bolted in and some are riveted...just need some nice nut/bolt/lock washers


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> the power window track has the motor bolted to it don't need any other drilling...mounts in the same holes as the manual
> 
> some tracks are bolted in and some are riveted...just need some nice nut/bolt/lock washers


Thanks blood. I guess I have the wrong regulators! The power one's I got don't match my manual one's! They are much bigger! I would post pics but I don't know how with my phone. Hit me up on how much you want for the regulators? I already got new motors. Thanks homes.


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Got a few trim pieces for sale rear passenger quarter panel trim for 74 caprice 40 bucks license bucket trim 25 bucks this will fit 75 up impala or caprice


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

local sale only


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

G-house74 said:


> Got a few trim pieces for sale rear passenger quarter panel trim for 74 caprice 40 bucks license bucket trim 25 bucks this will fit 75 up impala or caprice



what's up brother long time no see


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

anyone need 74 impala fender extensions / trim that goes on the fender around the light??? pm me if interested


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

whats up glasshouse fam\ridas!?! my car is in the booth here as i type this getting blessed by my homie coast one! car should be painted and patterned out by next weekend!! as yall can tell im excited!!!! not sure how long till i post up some pics, but ill make sure to post a few on here!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!!!*_


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I NEED TWO DRVIER SIDE PLASTIC BUCKET FOR A 1976 CAPRICE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

or a gallon of JB weld :rofl:


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> I NEED TWO DRVIER SIDE PLASTIC BUCKET FOR A 1976 CAPRICE


Sup chopper got 3 for you come get them.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> or a gallon of JB weld :rofl:


oniy phil whats up big dog


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

dannyp said:


> Good looking out 76classic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was up bro let me know when u get those fender extensions.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Psta said:


> whats up glasshouse fam\ridas!?! my car is in the booth here as i type this getting blessed by my homie coast one! car should be painted and patterned out by next weekend!! as yall can tell im excited!!!! not sure how long till i post up some pics, but ill make sure to post a few on here!!


:thumbsup: hell yea!!


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

socapots said:


> I'd say use the front mounts unless they are falling appart.. i assume you have pulled all the glass and interior out of it as well. doors and all.


Front mounts look in pretty good shape. Doors and front windshield are still installed, think they should come out? I know the doors weigh a ton but the roti can handle 3000lbs.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

orlando said:


> let me know. thanks oh shoot me a price


$50 shipped


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

Psta said:


> whats up glasshouse fam\ridas!?! my car is in the booth here as i type this getting blessed by my homie coast one! car should be painted and patterned out by next weekend!! as yall can tell im excited!!!! not sure how long till i post up some pics, but ill make sure to post a few on here!!



:thumbsup:SICK BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> I NEED TWO DRVIER SIDE PLASTIC BUCKET FOR A 1976 CAPRICE


BEN HIT ME UP YESTERDAY,LOOKS LIKE WE BOTH CALLED PHIL, LMAO!!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> BEN HIT ME UP YESTERDAY,LOOKS LIKE WE BOTH CALLED PHIL, LMAO!!


yeah we all call each other [BROTHERS] when one is in need


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

unfortunalty....I didn't have any extra


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> unfortunalty....I didn't have any extra


what about vinyl top corners


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> $50


thank's but I found one


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> unfortunalty....I didn't have any extra


that headlight plastic does hold up very good over time.
i left a set outside a few years, and the plastic just crubbles now


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> what about vinyl top corners


I've looked in 3 boxes so far...I'll check a couple more Tuesday


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> that headlight plastic does hold up very good over time.
> i left a set outside a few years, and the plastic just crubbles now


yep... when I first took my 76' apart one of the header/fender corners was broken off and just bondo'ed...sucks GM got so cheap on the last year but it is what it is....

when I stripped the paint off my buckets I was worried about it crumbling apart also... but they nice and solid


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

naked.....:inout:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> naked.....:inout:


No too long ago there was a set n.o.s. On ebay 
There we cheap too
Im good on them, so i passed them, but in the gm box, someone grabbed them


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> I've looked in 3 boxes so far...I'll check a couple more Tuesday


nice that's a big stash


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> nice that's a big stash


PHIL IS A HORDER!!:yes:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

tt


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wuz up Homies


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> PHIL IS A HORDER!!:yes:


X2 Sho is lol :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

What's good Ghouse fam!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

slapped skirts on


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: love that color. Lets see a close up of that Garfield


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

hey guys does a 76 caprice/impala front clip fit a 74 impala..ive been looking at a 74 but the front clip dont look right on it to me..thanks!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

red chev said:


> hey guys does a 76 caprice/impala front clip fit a 74 impala..ive been looking at a 74 but the front clip dont look right on it to me..thanks!


Yes. You need to change everything from the doors forward.


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Anybody got a 76 hood ?? I'm gonna need one soon


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

the doors are a perfect fit? thanks!


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MintySeven said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Put on my fenders on an hour ago a bitch to line up http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=596805&stc=1&d=1358569260


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> Put on my fenders on an hour ago a bitch to line up http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=596805&stc=1&d=1358569260


:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> Put on my fenders on an hour ago a bitch to line up http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=596805&stc=1&d=1358569260


someone said your supposed to drill a couple holes before u take off then line up holes to put back on


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks louie


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

red chev said:


> the doors are a perfect fit? thanks!


From what I know yes. I'm sure other guys would have said something as everyone looks out for one another.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> someone said your supposed to drill a couple holes before u take off then line up holes to put back on


I should of done something like that because they where hard to line up


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

MintySeven said:


>


clean


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> I should of done something like that because they where hard to line up


same thing happened to me when i took of my front then i was asking for help on how many shims and how big gaps, n they were like drill small holes before take off but it was to late took me like two days


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> same thing happened to me when i took of my front then i was asking for help on how many shims and how big gaps, n they were like drill small holes before take off but it was to late took me like two days


How big did u leave the gap


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

dont remember could measure if u want but i think someone with o.g. glass has correct gaps,.. lined one fender with door with just enough room to clear moldings the got other side same . i had a bigger problem cause i swapped doors at same time... big mistake had to align doors put clip on then realign everything took front off like three times


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't got molding my 74 didn't have none of that its just had rockers and fender well trim.I line it up it took me two day's as well I had to change all the pens but if u can't that would be cool and let me know how many shims u got on the top and bottom thanks


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

I Came up on the rag 75 glass house, I 
need to replace the passenger side floor pans
, Does anybody know where I can find them.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

i think on top of firewall i have three two on very bottom fender n one on the other but same answer as i got to question theres different size shims but i used original ones from parts car all same thick i only came across one that was thicker than resy on my car


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

kjkj87 said:


> I Came up on the rag 75 glass house, I
> need to replace the passenger side floor pans
> , Does anybody know where I can find them.


Impala bobs or goggle floor pans and u get a lot of places


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> i think on top of firewall i have three two on very bottom fender n one on the other but same answer as i got to question theres different size shims but i used original ones from parts car all same thick i only came across one that was thicker than resy on my car


I put three on top and two on bottom but the left side I had to put two on that bolt on the very top u could see it when u open ur hood


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

where fender mounts on the top of fire wall?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

kjkj87 said:


> I Came up on the rag 75 glass house, I
> need to replace the passenger side floor pans
> , Does anybody know where I can find them.


someone prob has some on here


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> I put three on top and two on bottom but the left side I had to put two on that bolt on the very top u could see it when u open ur hood


if everything lines up n your happy wiyh gaps leave it just try to push them in more or turn them so u cant see


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

does anyone kno if pop trunk bolts right up wat other models n years fit?? i have shaved trunk n aftermarket pop but solenoid went out


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> where ur moldings straight to start withi was thinking of doin mine but couldn't find a straight enough driver door molding



Yes the were all straight.


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

This is the finish product ready to be put on my 74glasshouse.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

kjkj87 said:


> I Came up on the rag 75 glass house, I
> need to replace the passenger side floor pans
> , Does anybody know where I can find them.


I got a complete floorpan


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

4NEWARK said:


> View attachment 597175
> 
> 
> This is the finish product ready to be put on my 74glasshouse.




That's bananas :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/348934-skirted-topic-14.html 

This is another great link to go along with all the (skirt's and what rear end people should use controversy) i forget every time 
someone brings it up!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Wagons???


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

Will 76 monte carlo lower a arms, coils and tie rods fit a 75 caprice??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FOUND N.O.S. IN THE GM WRAPPER IN 71/72 REAR SKIRT TRIM. BRAND NEW! WHO NEEDS THESE?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

silkk said:


> Will 76 monte carlo lower a arms, coils and tie rods fit a 75 caprice??


Are you still building your 75? on the island?


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup I am


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> someone said your supposed to drill a couple holes before u take off then line up holes to put back on


WHERE WOULD YOU DRILL THE HOLES SINCE I'M ABOUT TO DO THIS?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

well if u like the way its lined up, a couple tiny holes where fenders mount : 1 on top of firewall n 2 in door jamb, if your not goin to paint just mark it ... some of the guys that put 76 front clip r experts, phil might have better idea his is off frame


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> FOUND N.O.S. IN THE GM WRAPPER IN 71/72 REAR SKIRT TRIM. BRAND NEW! WHO NEEDS THESE?


any vinyl top molding corners


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> any vinyl top molding corners


Which ones r u looking for the stitched type


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

yes


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> well if u like the way its lined up, a couple tiny holes where fenders mount : 1 on top of firewall n 2 in door jamb, if your not goin to paint just mark it ... some of the guys that put 76 front clip r experts, phil might have better idea his is off frame


Car is all stock, first time it's seen a screw driver since it was built is my guess. But yea it lines up nice so I'll be tapping some holes I and making a little holier than the pope mobile if needed.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> any vinyl top molding corners


stitched ones are from a full vinyl top, the landau top or( 1/2 top ) has wider corners that are texured like the vinyl top


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> stitched ones are from a full vinyl top, the landau top or( 1/2 top ) has wider corners that are texured like the vinyl top


u got any?


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey call u this week MR 59 and If any ones possibly in need of a show chrome mint bump for a 74 ill let it go for $450 !!!


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

:x:Coming home this month:x:... After spending 2 years in the paint shop:banghead::thumbsdown:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

coco73chev said:


> Hey call u this week MR 59 and If any ones possibly in need of a show chrome mint bump for a 74 ill let it go for $450 !!!


 HEY MAN, YOU EVER GET THE PART I SENT YOU???????


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

Ciscos63ht said:


> clean


Thanks!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> u got any?


ARE YOU INSTALLING THE LANDAU TOP?
THE STICHED CORNERS ARE THINNER
THE LANDAU TOP HAS ONE THIN, ONE WIDE SIDE ON THE CORNERS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> ARE YOU INSTALLING THE LANDAU TOP?
> THE STICHED CORNERS ARE THINNER
> THE LANDAU TOP HAS ONE THIN, ONE WIDE SIDE ON THE CORNERS


no regular top with the stitched style but need the corners towards the back of car or whole stainless set


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sorry still searching my boxes..I'll check again on my day off


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

cool bro


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> no regular top with the stitched style but need the corners towards the back of car or whole stainless set


THE ONLY SET I HAVE IS A LANDAU TOP MOLDINGS AND RUBBER. NOT THE FULL TOP


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

cool thanks


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

any tips or trick to removing rearends? like special tools or anything??????? anyone kno wat.size sockets or anything???


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> FOUND N.O.S. IN THE GM WRAPPER IN 71/72 REAR SKIRT TRIM. BRAND NEW! WHO NEEDS THESE?


71 are different from 72. 71s curve at tha ends <- one year only :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

A Lil late night snacking :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Un bolt and whack it hard


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> Un bolt and whack it hard


:rofl:


wait.....



whaaaaat!!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Un zipp and whack it hard 
** edit**


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I slow pitched that to you guys Lolol


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

silkk said:


> Will 76 monte carlo lower a arms, coils and tie rods fit a 75 caprice??


Any help??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

TRIM GONE


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> good to know, package is marked 71/72/73


shouldnt it fit all skirts 72-76


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> good to know, package is marked 71/72/73


71 only :thumbsup: will fit others but isn't correct. Ticket?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

with alittle trim/bend/polish they'd look pretty coo

$$?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> sorry still searching my boxes..I'll check again on my day off


SOOO MANY BOXES,SOOO LITTLE TIME!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

i have the cornell tires a couple of them have dents on the sidewall is that normal for them i just changed one cause the belt was broken the tread part was all crooked


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

4NEWARK said:


> View attachment 597175
> 
> 
> This is the finish product ready to be put on my 74glasshouse.


Looking good. Dammit !!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 598722


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> 71 only :thumbsup: will fit others but isn't correct. Ticket?


MAKE AN OFFER


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> with alittle trim/bend/polish they'd look pretty coo
> 
> $$?


OFFER?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

$25

:inout:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> $25
> 
> :inout:


:tears: too bad,,,,,,,,,,,,,thought these would be worth more


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> ttt


I finally got my shit line up http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=599950&stc=1&d=1359182773


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

looks good


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> looks good


Thanks 74 also for ur help bro


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Un zipp and whack it hard
> ** edit**


ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

Need help guys and no one seems to answer so again will 76 monte carlo lower a arms, coils and tie rods fit a 75 caprice


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

silkk said:


> Need help guys and no one seems to answer so again will 76 monte carlo lower a arms, coils and tie rods fit a 75 caprice


No they won't I believe it Cadillac thats fits them 80 to 86 Homie


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

I got these for sale chrome upper a extended arms 150+ shipping pm if u want them http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=600178&stc=1&d=1359247101


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ISup g house fam. Im in the market.4 a 76 caprice in az . Have 64 possible trade . Pm me


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

jaimef702 said:


> I got these for sale chrome upper a extended arms 150+ shipping pm if u want them http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=600178&stc=1&d=1359247101


Ttt


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

does anybody know what page or have a ballpark figure where the rear end swap info starts ?


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> HEY MAN, YOU EVER GET THE PART I SENT YOU???????


yes i did bro thank u very much it is very nice and worked perfectly for me .. i really appreciate that my dad piked it up for me over the boarder and i never got to see the package u can pm me ur addy so i can send u something thanks man


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> No they won't I believe it Cadillac thats fits them 80 to 86 Homie


 what otHer makes models and years lower a arms, ties fit 75 caprices??


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

jaimef702 said:


> I finally got my shit line up http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=599950&stc=1&d=1359182773


Very Nice.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Okay so I'm taking apart my car to get it ready for paint. As I take parts here and there I notice over and over "made in Canada aye". I'm like what ever but then I took off the front passenger side turn signal marker, and that shit is plastic just like the bumper filler. Am I tripping or is this normal. I have metal one and a plastic one. I think Im going to look for the metal one so they can match........and chrome them.....just kidding lol.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My Dad said:


> Okay so I'm taking apart my car to get it ready for paint. As I take parts here and there I notice over and over "made in Canada aye". I'm like what ever but then I took off the front passenger side turn signal marker, and that shit is plastic just like the bumper filler. Am I tripping or is this normal. I have metal one and a plastic one. I think Im going to look for the metal one so they can match........and chrome them.....just kidding lol.


I've never had a metal one, that I know of but people ask about them. Maybe Canada only :dunno:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


> I've never had a metal one, that I know of but people ask about them. Maybe Canada only :dunno:


. Maybe cause I bought one to replace a broken one that was metal as well. Maybe it is a Canada thing.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

silkk said:


> what otHer makes models and years lower a arms, ties fit 75 caprices??


All gm full size 71-76. Buick, olds etc.
Ask on the bc fest I guarantee you will get a lead.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ok bros im looking for an idler arm but everywhere i get the same WRONG one . the one on my car where u mount to frame n mount to centerlink r lined up but a couple parts stores givr me one thats like an L


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

anyone kno a part number???


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

My Dad said:


> Very Nice.


Thanks Homie


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

silkk said:


> what otHer makes models and years lower a arms, ties fit 75 caprices??


Just buy the ties at the auto store they don't cost that much


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> ok bros im looking for an idler arm but everywhere i get the same WRONG one . the one on my car where u mount to frame n mount to centerlink r lined up but a couple parts stores givr me one thats like an L


Most of them guys are idiots behind the counter at the auto parts stores 9 times out of 10 you'll get the wrong part if there just typing year make and model on the computer have them look it up in the books if they even know what those are


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Most of them guys are idiots behind the counter at the auto parts stores 9 times out of 10 you'll get the wrong part if there just typing year make and model on the computer have them look it up in the books if they even know what those are


you need to hit up a NAPA AUTO those places have older guys working, or the mangers are.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> you need to hit up a NAPA AUTO those places have older guys working, or the mangers are.


:yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

coco73chev said:


> yes i did bro thank u very much it is very nice and worked perfectly for me .. i really appreciate that my dad piked it up for me over the boarder and i never got to see the package u can pm me ur addy so i can send u something thanks man


 i dont need anything man, its what we do for each other in the glasshouse world. just never heard if you got it or not, glad it worked for you


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> i dont need anything man, its what we do for each other in the glasshouse world. just never heard if you got it or not, glad it worked for you


Good shit Homie not that many people think that way


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> i dont need anything man, its what we do for each other in the glasshouse world. just never heard if you got it or not, glad it worked for you


1 of the most 100% standup dudes I know.A real BROTHER!:wave:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

anyone know of a good transporter thinkin about buying deezy's raghouse


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> i dont need anything man, its what we do for each other in the glasshouse world. just never heard if you got it or not, glad it worked for you


:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.tpocr.com/specs.html


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> anyone know of a good transporter thinkin about buying deezy's raghouse


GET ON CENTRAL DISPATCH.COM BRO TRANSPORTER ALLWAYS GOT OPEN STOPS ROLLING BACK DOWN TO SO.CAL


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup:


SUP BRO SOLD THE CADDY:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP BRO SOLD THE CADDY:biggrin:


 Somebody said they want to cash me out tomorrow! I think he is for real? now Im kind of nervous! Im getting up early tomorrow so i can pull the woofers and amps out, and wash the 1 inch thick dirt off..


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I remember when I had a kleeeeeeeeen glasshouse I had bought from a nun with 85000 original miles fully equipped...and traded it for a raggedy ass 64.....I still kick myself in the ass...:buttkick:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: To all of my Glass/Rag house family. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jjarez79 said:


> I remember when I had a kleeeeeeeeen glasshouse I had bought from a nun with 85000 original miles fully equipped...and traded it for a raggedy ass 64.....I still kick myself in the ass...:buttkick:


Haha, damn homie


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

I still got these for sale buyer didn't come through 150obo just polish them http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=602426&stc=1&d=1359600327


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I wanna enter thru the back door of her house


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

jaimef702 said:


> Good shit Homie not that many people think that way


nO matter how you look at it we all think that way in a sort its a mater of acting upon this way and that differentiates lowriders from the general population


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

hense the reason why we get the finest ladys :boink:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Anybody need a 76 impala header or headlight assemblies? 

Taking up space and I can't keep storing them, special discount for the glasshouse fest


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

coco73chev said:


> nO matter how you look at it we all think that way in a sort its a mater of acting upon this way and that differentiates lowriders from the general population


Acting and doing are to different things homie.but hey when u could help someone out its a plus for u because it will happen to u as well and then u be like u don't got worry about because he will do the same down the road


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> I wanna enter thru the back door of her house


Me Too:yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG MARC said:


> 1 of the most 100% standup dudes I know.A real BROTHER!:wave:


:h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HULKSTER13 said:


> :wave:


 DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN!!!:naughty:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> I wanna enter thru the back door of her house



I JUST WANT TO PUT COOL WHIP ON HER GOLD LEAF, AND LICK IT OFF UNTIL i GET TO THE PUDDIN,, THEN IT'S BILL COSBY TIME!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> I remember when I had a kleeeeeeeeen glasshouse I had bought from a nun with 85000 original miles fully equipped...and traded it for a raggedy ass 64.....I still kick myself in the ass...:buttkick:


 YOU SHOULD COME TO THE NEXT GLASSHOUSE PICNIC SO WE CAN KICK YOU!


----------



## mistagoodbadguy (Jul 31, 2012)

hey guys im looking for this trim a complete set but let me know if you have some pieces of it need it for both sides http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/11/web/2939000-2939999/2939324_1_full.jpg please pm me thanks guys!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

mistagoodbadguy said:


> hey guys im looking for this trim a complete set but let me know if you have some pieces of it need it for both sides http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/11/web/2939000-2939999/2939324_1_full.jpg please pm me thanks guys!!!


Pm sent


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

mistagoodbadguy said:


> hey guys im looking for this trim a complete set but let me know if you have some pieces of it need it for both sides http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/11/web/2939000-2939999/2939324_1_full.jpg please pm me thanks guys!!!


 pm sent


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

I need me some electric windows n my ride any help plz I kno 1of u have what I need to make this happen even if I have to buy some whole doors help me GH fam oh I need a 76 hood also


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dannyp said:


> I need me some electric windows n my ride any help plz I kno 1of u have what I need to make this happen even if I have to buy some whole doors help me GH fam oh I need a 76 hood also


I got a set of power windows tracks and motors...all you need is switches and wire harness


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

just need to swap these out...rest of the stuff is same


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> I got a set of power windows tracks and motors...all you need is switches and wire harness


 pm sent


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

question for the glasshouse fam....will front upper and lower control arms off a 95 caprice work on our cars....meaning length of upper and depth of spring cup for the lower...I will use the proper balljoints to fit our spindles


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dannyp said:


> I need me some electric windows n my ride any help plz I kno 1of u have what I need to make this happen even if I have to buy some whole doors help me GH fam oh I need a 76 hood also


PUT SOME POWER DOOR LOCKS WHILE YOUR IN THERE


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

I need some info, I have a 76 and i need a shorter rear end cus with the stock I can not put on the skirts and i also want 13's on it, with the 13' the front caliber rubs on the rim so I also need to knw if there is another caliber i can use ?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

77-79 Cadillac rear end with drums
95-96 caprice with discs you need to use the 95-96 proportioning valve
Either grind the fucking caliper for hours or use the 1inch spacers with which bolt on while having another set of studs


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

My good deed for the week


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> My good deed for the week



:rofl:

:inout:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

People have been asking me if my Raghouse is still available. Yes it is :thumbsup: ONLY selling to pick up either a 69 Camaro or 69 Charger I have lined up soo I'm not interested in trades.








Check out tha link: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...-1975-caprice-convertible-5500-seattle-2.html


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

georgerr said:


> I need some info, I have a 76 and i need a shorter rear end cus with the stock I can not put on the skirts and i also want 13's on it, with the 13' the front caliber rubs on the rim so I also need to knw if there is another caliber i can use ?


Yeah bro u can use a caddy rearend 77-79 or if u want disc use 95-96 caprice .. For the front look for a box caprice or impala 77-84 u can use the front calipers ,spindal , disc and u can put that on ur frontend to run 13s just make sure u measure the spindal heights to make sure they r the same .. I've done it to mine and wrks perfect .. It brings ur 5+5 bolt pattern to a 5+4.75 just enought to clear the 13s with no spacer or anything


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> My good deed for the week


Lol.


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> question for the glasshouse fam....will front upper and lower control arms off a 95 caprice work on our cars....meaning length of upper and depth of spring cup for the lower...I will use the proper balljoints to fit our spindles


Anyone???I'm ready to start wrapping


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> I JUST WANT TO PUT COOL WHIP ON HER GOLD LEAF, AND LICK IT OFF UNTIL i GET TO THE PUDDIN,, THEN IT'S BILL COSBY TIME!


Hahahah


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

aztec1 said:


> Yeah bro u can use a caddy rearend 77-79 or if u want disc use 95-96 caprice .. For the front look for a box caprice or impala 77-84 u can use the front calipers ,spindal , disc and u can put that on ur frontend to run 13s just make sure u measure the spindal heights to make sure they r the same .. I've done it to mine and wrks perfect .. It brings ur 5+5 bolt pattern to a 5+4.75 just enought to clear the 13s with no spacer or anything


Thanks for taking it the extra mile with the spindle swap..


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> Thanks for taking it the extra mile with the spindle swap..


No prob .. Just trying to help out ..


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

manu samoa said:


> 77-79 Cadillac rear end with drums
> 95-96 caprice with discs you need to use the 95-96 proportioning valve
> Either grind the fucking caliper for hours or use the 1inch spacers with which bolt on while having another set of studs


Will this info also be correct for a 72 Caprice?


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

aztec1 said:


> Yeah bro u can use a caddy rearend 77-79 or if u want disc use 95-96 caprice .. For the front look for a box caprice or impala 77-84 u can use the front calipers ,spindal , disc and u can put that on ur frontend to run 13s just make sure u measure the spindal heights to make sure they r the same .. I've done it to mine and wrks perfect .. It brings ur 5+5 bolt pattern to a 5+4.75 just enought to clear the 13s with no spacer or anything


Will this work for a 72 Caprice as well? Thanks homies.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Aaron6284 said:


> Will this work for a 72 Caprice as well? Thanks homies.


Yea. They're pretty much tha same from 71-76 except tha actual frames changed a lil when they became Glasshouses. I once put an a-arm from a 72 Impala onto my 75 Impala soo...


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea. They're pretty much tha same from 71-76 except tha actual frames changed a lil when they became Glasshouses. I once put an a-arm from a 72 Impala onto my 75 Impala soo...


Right on homie. Thank you. TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Aaron6284 said:


> Right on homie. Thank you. TTT


Yes I will wrk for that to just make sure go measure the spindal height .. Cuz if u have Hydros it will affect the lock up


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

aztec1 said:


> Yes I will wrk for that to just make sure go measure the spindal height .. Cuz if u have Hydros it will affect the lock up


Thanks a lot guys for the feedback carnales.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Aaron6284 said:


> Thanks a lot guys for the feedback carnales.


x2


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Aaron6284 said:


> Will this work for a 72 Caprice as well? Thanks homies.


samr frame except where bumpers mount

, i think


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> samr frame except where bumpers mount
> 
> , i think


74-76s are boxed in tha rear and have bumper shocks. 71 thru 73 and 74 thru 76 are interchangeable


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

aztec1 said:


> Yeah bro u can use a caddy rearend 77-79 or if u want disc use 95-96 caprice .. For the front look for a box caprice or impala 77-84 u can use the front calipers ,spindal , disc and u can put that on ur frontend to run 13s just make sure u measure the spindal heights to make sure they r the same .. I've done it to mine and wrks perfect .. It brings ur 5+5 bolt pattern to a 5+4.75 just enought to clear the 13s with no spacer or anything


ok


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

MR.59 said:


>


Thanks for the pic. All you guys are cool folks. T T T homies


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> 74-76s are boxed in tha rear and have bumper shocks. 71 thru 73 and 74 thru 76 are interchangeable


73 is kinda on it's own. If I remember right the 73 has a shock bumper in the front only and a non shock rear bumper. Also 63 is the first year with a front boxed bumper that came front and back boxed on GlassHouses. 

GlassHouse have shocks all around and 71 72 have non shock bumpers all around.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

If anyone is in need of some nice 75 caprice 76 impala headlamp bezes, Ive decided to part with a few sets. I have from decent to a set that has been redone. Let me know.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

good info on them front spindles. I dont recall seeing that before.
good to see everyone chattin it up in the fest.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

my top.sneek peek. paint and assembly coming next!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Psta said:


> View attachment 603345
> 
> my top.sneek peek. paint and assembly coming next!


look's good


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

aztec1 said:


> Yeah bro u can use a caddy rearend 77-79 or if u want disc use 95-96 caprice .. For the front look for a box caprice or impala 77-84 u can use the front calipers ,spindal , disc and u can put that on ur frontend to run 13s just make sure u measure the spindal heights to make sure they r the same .. I've done it to mine and wrks perfect .. It brings ur 5+5 bolt pattern to a 5+4.75 just enought to clear the 13s with no spacer or anything


Why you say you can only use 77-79 caddy rear?, isn't 77-92 the same?


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

dlinehustler said:


> Why you say you can only use 77-79 caddy rear?, isn't 77-92 the same?


I didn't say that's the only yrs u can use I just gave him the something to go off of but u can use up to a 92


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Picked a great day for a roadtrip lol, gotta love midwest weather


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

aztec1 said:


> I didn't say that's the only yrs u can use I just gave him the something to go off of but u can use up to a 92


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Putting in work today almost there http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=603368&stc=1&d=1359856922


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

dlinehustler said:


> Why you say you can only use 77-79 caddy rear?, isn't 77-92 the same?


77-79 don't have to shorten driveshaft i think getting one tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> 77-79 don't have to shorten driveshaft i think getting one tomorrow hopefully


Ahhhh! Interesting.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

Here's my rag I copped a few months back... Had a chance to wash it for the first time today. Weather has been shit and I haven't had a day off in like 2 months. Today's rewards was actually seeing this and having a chance to absorb it. Pretty stoked


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

dlinehustler said:


>


I've installed one before but haven't installed one on my 75. I have a disc brake rear end and I would really like to go with 13s but if I go with a one inch spacer in the rear would I clear my skirts? How did you guys do it?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SELF MADE said:


> Here's my rag I copped a few months back... Had a chance to wash it for the first time today. Weather has been shit and I haven't had a day off in like 2 months. Today's rewards was actually seeing this and having a chance to absorb it. Pretty stoked
> View attachment 603394


NICE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

815moto said:


> If anyone is in need of some nice 75 caprice 76 impala headlamp bezes, Ive decided to part with a few sets. I have from decent to a set that has been redone. Let me know.


here are the redone ones....


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Also have nice crackless avocado green dash pad..


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

also if anyone needs any 75 76 caprice rear quarter moldings I have a USED SET of white ones. I just picked up this set.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

815moto said:


> here are the redone ones....


How much for these bro


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

815moto said:


> here are the redone ones....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where u get these done at and how much did they charge you homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice dash


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's tha video from that day I got pulled over by tha 1970 Plymouth Satelite police car :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> Where u get these done at and how much did they charge you homie


This how I bought them. They guy said the place that did them went outta business a couple years ago.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Here's tha video from that day I got pulled over by tha 1970 Plymouth Satelite police car :biggrin:


 you should have hopped in the mopar, and tossed your chevy key's out the window.. that would have made for an interesting chase!


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:buttkick: Damn, so much for the purpose of the trailer LOL...OOooweeee, i knw u hated that!!


dlinehustler said:


> Picked a great day for a roadtrip lol, gotta love midwest weather


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have 77-79 CHROMED CADDY SUSPENSION...a fully reinforced chain bridge ready CHROMED rear end,extended upper A-arms, lowers, all for a $$stack look up Craiglist Minnesota for pics or just PM me with phn number..I was goona use ie for my 63 Imp..but i didnt measure it first. "DOUPE!!"(Homer Simpson voice)


manu samoa said:


> Thanks for taking it the extra mile with the spindle swap..


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

i have 77-79 Caddy parts ALL ready CHROMED & REINFORCED undercarriage for u if interested PM me or check out on Craiglist Minneapolis........(Sorry i forgot how to put pics on here..if some one could re-inform me:thumbsup: lol..Thanks)


Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> Anyone???I'm ready to start wrapping


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> Anyone???I'm ready to start wrapping


Yeah they will work if your using the spindles too. Glass houses have a bigger lower balljoint. Si the glasshouse spindle has a bigger hole in the lowerball joint hole. You cant just switch balljoints either. The whole thing is bigger.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

NFL1 said:


> :buttkick: Damn, so much for the purpose of the trailer LOL...OOooweeee, i knw u hated that!!


Naw it was on the trailer because it has no interior in it right now. And when I get it back it's getting repainted


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hydrohype said:


> YOU SHOULD COME TO THE NEXT GLASSHOUSE PICNIC SO WE CAN KICK YOU!



When and where is this picnic I recently bought a glasshouse and would like to go


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

glasshouse818 said:


> When and where is this picnic I recently bought a glasshouse and would like to go


Post up some pictures of your glasshouse


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Battery tray. Sand blast and powder coat or paint. No rust holes or pin holes, I have two left.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

whos running the box caprice rearend????
went to yards and couldn't find 77-79 caddi deville but found a couple boxes


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

SELF MADE said:


> Here's my rag I copped a few months back... Had a chance to wash it for the first time today. Weather has been shit and I haven't had a day off in like 2 months. Today's rewards was actually seeing this and having a chance to absorb it. Pretty stoked
> View attachment 603394


thats bad ass.


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey guys i got the plastic clips lined up from mr 59 for the quarter glass trim can anyone help me out now i need the actual trim

or unless someone has a original set for sale ????


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

New toy..75 caprice...was all original...less then 3 weeks dropped some 14" D's lowered it and rebuilt the whole front suspension.. blacked out the grill and new side molding....interior and motor is next


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> New toy..75 caprice...was all original...less then 3 weeks dropped some 14" D's lowered it and rebuilt the whole front suspension.. blacked out the grill and new side molding....interior and motor is next


Clean clean  I have tha correct driver's side mirror for you :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Sup y'all? :wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Battery tray. Sand blast and powder coat or paint. No rust holes or pin holes, I have two left.












:inout: .....NOS


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey homie 74 75 76 upper a arms fit 84 cadi right


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> whos running the box caprice rearend????
> went to yards and couldn't find 77-79 caddi deville but found a couple boxes


???


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> :inout: .....NOS


That og coating is beautiful


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> :inout: .....NOS


:run:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> New toy..75 caprice...was all original...less then 3 weeks dropped some 14" D's lowered it and rebuilt the whole front suspension.. blacked out the grill and new side molding....interior and motor is next


That's clean bro ..


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey guys I knw this topic has been brought up a million times but I'm finally to this point with my glasshouse .. What body bushings is everybody using since we can't get the oem ones .. What do u guys recamend or what have u guys used ..


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

The answer is back within the last 60 pages.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

aztec1 said:


> Hey guys I knw this topic has been brought up a million times but I'm finally to this point with my glasshouse .. What body bushings is everybody using since we can't get the oem ones .. What do u guys recamend or what have u guys used ..


70 impala


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> 70 impala


Is that what u have used


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


> Clean clean  I have tha correct driver's side mirror for you :thumbsup:


thats looks like the one I have, which would the correct one be?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> New toy..75 caprice...was all original...less then 3 weeks dropped some 14" D's lowered it and rebuilt the whole front suspension.. blacked out the grill and new side molding....interior and motor is next


Nice Glasshouse!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

SELF MADE said:


> Here's my rag I copped a few months back... Had a chance to wash it for the first time today. Weather has been shit and I haven't had a day off in like 2 months. Today's rewards was actually seeing this and having a chance to absorb it. Pretty stoked
> View attachment 603394


Nice Raghouse!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave::h5:


----------



## T-Lo (Apr 28, 2007)

I have a 1976 caprice project for sale,this is a running, driving car,has all chromes and trims.I believe all fillers are there as this car is stripped down and all paint is stripped off.Drivers quarter panel has been replaced,passenger quarter has rust at the bottom of rear quarter window.Car has beencut out for hydros,front suspension is fully chromed out.Lots of trim parts have already been polished,has skirts.$2,500 firm,(661)302-1503,will try to post pictures,will be putting it in the classified section and on craigslist just thought I would start here with the Glasshouse people first,I'm in Bakersfield Ca.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

aztec1 said:


> Is that what u have used


I wrote about in great detail as I said within the last 60 pages...


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> I wrote about in great detail as I said within the last 60 pages...


Thanks bro I look it up


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

aztec1 said:


> Thanks bro I look it up


No problem. I'm happy to help all the brothers


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

aztec1 said:


> Yeah bro u can use a caddy rearend 77-79 or if u want disc use 95-96 caprice .. For the front look for a box caprice or impala 77-84 u can use the front calipers ,spindal , disc and u can put that on ur frontend to run 13s just make sure u measure the spindal heights to make sure they r the same .. I've done it to mine and wrks perfect .. It brings ur 5+5 bolt pattern to a 5+4.75 just enought to clear the 13s with no spacer or anything


Thank You Aztec 1 I will look for those parts and give it a try:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

georgerr said:


> Thank You Aztec 1 I will look for those parts and give it a try:thumbsup::thumbsup:


No problem homie ... Just like homie said just trying to help a fellow brother out


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

aztec1 said:


> Is that what u have used


 havent but wat someone posted u got to keep to front originals

s


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

aztec1 said:


> No problem homie ... Just like homie said just trying to help a fellow brother out


x2 homie. I was looking for the same info a few pages back.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SAUL said:


> anyone needs a set of rear quarter window moldings i have a set no clips though just the plastic one side cracked but when its installed you really cant really tell make me an offer


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> Clean clean  I have tha correct driver's side mirror for you :thumbsup:


i actually need both mirrors...and why do u say correct mirror??


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: ......looks super clean now


dlinehustler said:


> Naw it was on the trailer because it has no interior in it right now. And when I get it back it's getting repainted


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Will 84 cadi fleetwood front uppers fit on a glasshouse thanks if u could help


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My Dad said:


> thats looks like the one I have, which would the correct one be?



















Tha one you have is for '60s Impalas


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

aztec1 said:


> Thanks bro I look it up


Use tha 'search thread' button too. Might be faster


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

815moto said:


> also if anyone needs any 75 76 caprice rear quarter moldings I have a USED SET of white ones. I just picked up this set.


PM me a price


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> New toy..75 caprice...was all original...less then 3 weeks dropped some 14" D's lowered it and rebuilt the whole front suspension.. blacked out the grill and new side molding....interior and motor is next


I hate you


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

dlinehustler said:


> Picked a great day for a roadtrip lol, gotta love midwest weather


:thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^ ouch


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

does anyone kno if the stainless vinyl top trim use the same clips as textured/stitched???


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> whos running the box caprice rearend????
> went to yards and couldn't find 77-79 caddi deville but found a couple boxes


???


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> Will 84 cadi fleetwood front uppers fit on a glasshouse thanks if u could help


yeah they will


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

elcoshiloco said:


> yeah they will


Thanks homie


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

does anyone have a pic of pop trunk latch?? been looking for one but got solenoid from box that don't fit


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> does anyone have a pic of pop trunk latch?? been looking for one but got solenoid from box that don't fit


I got tha whole shebang :biggrin: ill try to take pics tomorrow.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

glasshouse818 said:


> When and where is this picnic I recently bought a glasshouse and would like to go


yea what Saul said! pictures....?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> whos running the box caprice rearend????
> went to yards and couldn't find 77-79 caddi deville but found a couple boxes


((dont shoot me guys)) I thought it was the bubble top caprice's that have the disk brakes and skirt friendly rear ends?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> New toy..75 caprice...was all original...less then 3 weeks dropped some 14" D's lowered it and rebuilt the whole front suspension.. blacked out the grill and new side molding....interior and motor is next


welcome to the family! nice ass car..

And the Blue 74 Rag is absolutely stunning..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> ((dont shoot me guys)) I thought it was the bubble top caprice's that have the disk brakes and skirt friendly rear ends?


Police rear ends and the impala ss rear ends have the disc brakes. But not sure about the bubble caprice from those years.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> ((dont shoot me guys)) I thought it was the bubble top caprice's that have the disk brakes and skirt friendly rear ends?


:roflmao:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Once you sawp the rear end to lets say Caprice or Caddi....................... I'm assuming you can't run stocks any more right? Or?


((don't shot me either)).


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> ((dont shoot me guys)) I thought it was the bubble top caprice's that have the disk brakes and skirt friendly rear ends?


all those years work im just wondering how low you can lay the ass with a box caprice cause those r more common in the junkyards
but i really want a 77-79 caddi so i can still lay n dont have to shorten driveshaft


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Also, do you guys know if you can use bumper fillers from a wagon?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> all those years work im just wondering how low you can lay the ass with a box caprice cause those r more common in the junkyards
> but i really want a 77-79 caddi so i can still lay n dont have to shorten driveshaft



:thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

og metal moonroof with skin for sale.....


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> all those years work im just wondering how low you can lay the ass with a box caprice cause those r more common in the junkyards
> but i really want a 77-79 caddi so i can still lay n dont have to shorten driveshaft


but i guess noone has


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

tinydogg said:


> View attachment 604940


What size is that??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

T-Lo said:


> I have a 1976 caprice project for sale,this is a running, driving car,has all chromes and trims.I believe all fillers are there as this car is stripped down and all paint is stripped off.Drivers quarter panel has been replaced,passenger quarter has rust at the bottom of rear quarter window.Car has beencut out for hydros,front suspension is fully chromed out.Lots of trim parts have already been polished,has skirts.$2,500 firm,(661)302-1503,will try to post pictures,will be putting it in the classified section and on craigslist just thought I would start here with the Glasshouse people first,I'm in Bakersfield Ca.




























here you go brother.... I got some more also


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

40" across out of a 76 monte


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> but i guess noone has


You can law them low. But not as low as shortening the stock rear end.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My Dad said:


> Also, do you guys know if you can use bumper fillers from a wagon?


Not rear fillers


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> here you go brother.... I got some more also


looks like a good start for for someone, and it`s priced to sell


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

socapots said:


> You can law them low. But not as low as shortening the stock rear end.


Anybody got a price range here in SoCal to shorten a rearend? Depending on the cost difference, I'd rather shorten and go lower if its only gonna cost me an extra hundred


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> looks like a good start for for someone, and it`s priced to sell


alittle metal work,bodywork and paint....

rims and hydros aren't included but yep not a bad price for what you get


----------



## T-Lo (Apr 28, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> alittle metal work,bodywork and paint....
> 
> rims and hydros aren't included but yep not a bad price for what you get


thanks for putting the pics up,hopefully i'll sell her soon.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Anybody got a price range here in SoCal to shorten a rearend? Depending on the cost difference, I'd rather shorten and go lower if its only gonna cost me an extra hundred


Your better off calling around for pricing. And find out what they are doing for the money too. 
If you went with a swap you would have to do some body mods for it to lay right out. And I think there are still driveability issues when you do that.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Anybody got a price range here in SoCal to shorten a rearend? Depending on the cost difference, I'd rather shorten and go lower if its only gonna cost me an extra hundred


Big Rich in L.A. did mine under $100 cut 2in and rebalanced


91 bubble caprice payed $200 for rearend 

























91 bubble caprice rearend with a Shortened driveshaft cut 2in and re-balanced With box caprice front spindles on 13x7 China's stock not lifted drove like a dream floated on freeway 70mph


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Anybody got a price range here in SoCal to shorten a rearend? Depending on the cost difference, I'd rather shorten and go lower if its only gonna cost me an extra hundred


ive called a couple places n it looks like $700 to $800 but those were speed shops, havent tried a big rig shop dont kno any. you can also use 77-79 caddi deville n just swap yokes n can lay
,


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

i dont want to drive laid out


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


> Not rear fillers


Thanks.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> i dont want to drive laid out


Laid out looks bad ass BUT as I have expereienced with my old 58, when it's on the floor and somethings goes wrong GOOD luck getting it home. And lord knows you just can't park low low's somewhere and come back the next day.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> Big Rich in L.A. did mine under $100 cut 2in and rebalanced
> 
> 
> 91 bubble caprice payed $200 for rearend
> ...


Why did you swap the rearend if it needed to be shortened anyway?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Why did you swap the rearend if it needed to be shortened anyway?


I THINK HE MEANT HE SHORTED THE DRIVE SHAFT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

My Dad said:


> Laid out looks bad ass BUT as I have expereienced with my old 58, when it's on the floor and somethings goes wrong GOOD luck getting it home. And lord knows you just can't park low low's somewhere and come back the next day.


tell me about it the belly sits likIe 2 inches from floor i busted a front hose coming offf freeway scraped her all the way home messed up oil pan, but i like the way i looks slammed in the back plus my front sits lower than my rear


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Why did you swap the rearend if it needed to be shortened anyway?


edited



brn2ridelo said:


> Big Rich in L.A. did mine under $100 cut 2in and rebalanced
> 
> 
> 91 bubble caprice payed $200 for rearend
> ...


only shortened drive line just swapped out rearend


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> tell me about it the belly sits likIe 2 inches from floor i busted a front hose coming offf freeway scraped her all the way home messed up oil pan, but i like the way i looks slammed in the back plus my front sits lower than my rear


use a pair of 2x4s about a foot long in between the a-arms should lift up high enough to get you down the road


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My Dad said:


> Laid out looks bad ass BUT as I have expereienced with my old 58, when it's on the floor and somethings goes wrong GOOD luck getting it home. And lord knows you just can't park low low's somewhere and come back the next day.


Haha :biggrin: Yea somebody will tow it for u free of charge and store it at their place :roflmao:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

any pics of pop trunck latch


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> edited
> 
> 
> 
> only shortened drive line just swapped out rearend


Oh ok gotcha.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> any pics of pop trunck latch


I guess I'll run up to my storage right quick :inout: anything for my gh brothers :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

This is the guy that did my old green glasshouse out of Phoenix Az,


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

NICE!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> NICE!!!!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks I should've never gotten ride of it someone from ONE BAD CREATION C.C. has it now


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Here ya go :thumbsup:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Got the real glass window that I just took out of my original top of my ragghouse. Lmk if anybody is interested. Make me an offer


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

the next rearend pic better be a nice Latina chicks ass....

for fucks sake.... beyond redundand


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Here ya go :thumbsup:


nice trunk pop...awesome fucking accessory...how much?? text me dez.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice trunk pop...awesome fucking accessory...how much?? text me dez.


Only one I have right now but I'll look for one for you :thumbsup: post some pics of tha 'Day One' Glasshouse homie  I never get tired of seeing it


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

so you need complete latch not just solenoid wat other years/models will fit? how does it go together??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> so you need complete latch not just solenoid wat other years/models will fit? how does it go together??


there's an actual accessory trunk pop but also 71-76 GM's have them... I had one from a 76 Cadi..the holes just had to be slotted to fit the latch...

there was a nos one on ebay for $150 and I slept on it...but don't need yet


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Only one I have right now but I'll look for one for you :thumbsup: post some pics of tha 'Day One' Glasshouse homie  I never get tired of seeing it


hahaha... yea I'll get some going ..,


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


>


Props to the Stylistics for a clean ass raghouse :thumbsup:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

13G's


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I GOT A PAIR OF 76 CAPRICE INNER QUARTER WINDOW PLASTIC TRIM,PM MAKE OFFERS ON IT SHIPPED


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> I GOT A PAIR OF 76 CAPRICE INNER QUARTER WINDOW PLASTIC TRIM,PM MAKE OFFERS ON IT SHIPPED


pics?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> pics?


ILL TAKE SOME IN THE AM AND WILL POST IN HERE


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

JUST POSTING THIS ANYWHERE THAT I FREQUENT:
IM LOOKING FOR A PAIR OF 1986 CUTLASS GRILLES. OR CUSTOM MADE CUTLASS GRILLES. PLEASE PM ME ANY LEADS. THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SAUL said:


> TTT


Sweet.


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

http://youtu.be/BS9jK4K-GzE


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

nice hella nice



SAUL said:


> TTT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

SAUL said:


> TTT


:worship:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

slabrider93 said:


> 13G's


I love black cars :biggrin: I might paint all mine black lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SAUL said:


> TTT


 nice shot homie. Looks like a movie scene 



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> JUST POSTING THIS ANYWHERE THAT I FREQUENT:
> IM LOOKING FOR A PAIR OF 1986 CUTLASS GRILLES. OR CUSTOM MADE CUTLASS GRILLES. PLEASE PM ME ANY LEADS. THANKS IN ADVANCE.


You bought a g-body cutlass? :facepalm: lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BLVD66 said:


> http://youtu.be/BS9jK4K-GzE


Here ya go :thumbsup: Cleaned it up a lil for ya. Video was soo nice I watched it 3 times!!


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Posting here for obvious reasons gents. Never mind the song.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Damn


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

SELF MADE said:


> Here's my rag I copped a few months back... Had a chance to wash it for the first time today. Weather has been shit and I haven't had a day off in like 2 months. Today's rewards was actually seeing this and having a chance to absorb it. Pretty stoked
> View attachment 603394




is it as nice as it looks in the pics?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

my driver n passenger window rattle alot when rolled down is there something missing


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I love black cars :biggrin: I might paint all mine black lol


Its not black bro. Its gray.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> my driver n passenger window rattle alot when rolled down is there something missing


Maybe you're missing window felts or some stuff needs to be tightened?


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Car Buff said:


> Damn


Yea somene left their shit parked somewhere over night. Could you imagin finding your shit like this after it was stolen. :nosad:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> my driver n passenger window rattle alot when rolled down is there something missing


I got my shit taken apart, I can take some pictures and you can compare.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My Dad said:


> Posting here for obvious reasons gents. Never mind the song.


I'll save ya'll tha trouble of listening to this wack ass song lol :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Maybe you're missing window felts or some stuff needs to be tightened?


 i don't think

its the window felts even when theyre all the way down.they rattle and my driver window is slow, i swapped doors i put my power stuff on manuel doors maybe new regulators. but on my old doors no rattle


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

check and see if the top adjusting felts are loose under the top section of the door panel..and check and see if the window stops at the bottom of door are making contact with glass(they have rubber bumpers that the glass sits on)


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

also the motor can be unbolted and the gear can be greased to speed up movement ..and the channel and roller that the window rides up/down gets kinda sticky after so many years you can clean and put grease...

I've only used white grease on these.....it's really simple maintenance


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


heartofthacity said:


> Here ya go :thumbsup: Cleaned it up a lil for ya. Video was soo nice I watched it 3 times!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> also the motor can be unbolted and the gear can be greased to speed up movement ..and the channel and roller that the window rides up/down gets kinda sticky after so many years you can clean and put grease...
> 
> I've only used white grease on these.....it's really simple maintenance


cool sounds good someone said the door is not getting enough ground from the body so thats y slow they actually ratlle at any point not all the way up.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

if the motor is unbolted from gear i hope it all dont have to come out


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


> I'll save ya'll tha trouble of listening to this wack ass song lol :biggrin:



Yuuuuup


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> cool sounds good someone said the door is not getting enough ground from the body so thats y slow they actually ratlle at any point not all the way up.


well it's grounded from the wire harness...check the roller that the window moves up/ down on.. if its sticky, dry, chipped it will do the same....taking the whole piece out is real easy


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*ttt*


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

Need driver and pass door shells only no guts for 75-76 in LA,IE,OC cali only thanx...!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TIMELESSCLASSICS. said:


> Need driver and pass door shells only no guts for 75-76 in LA,IE,OC cali only thanx...!


I got a drivers side door....in Carson no guts


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> well it's grounded from the wire harness...check the roller that the window moves up/ down on.. if its sticky, dry, chipped it will do the same....taking the whole piece out is real easy


im gonna take off door panel and check make sure everything snug


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> im gonna take off door panel and check make sure everything snug


take a pic and we can see if something is missing....lube is your friend


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

View attachment 607520

View attachment 607521


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> I got a drivers side door....in Carson no guts


Pm ticket homie...!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> I got a drivers side door....in Carson no guts


:wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GETTING THE TOP DONE, SUMMERS ALMOST HERE! FACTORY CENTER SEAM PUT BACK IN, NEXT IS THE N.O.S. WINDOW TRIM
AND MY WHEELS, AND BOWMAN COLOR BAR


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Lookin' Good!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :wave:


what's up brother


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sdropnem said:


> Lookin' Good!


THANKS, NOW WAITING ON THE NEW 5.20`S
SO I CAN ROLL ON MY 13 IN. ZENITHS


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

wtb rear quarter glass trim asap ***********************


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> GETTING THE TOP DONE, SUMMERS ALMOST HERE! FACTORY CENTER SEAM PUT BACK IN, NEXT IS THE N.O.S. WINDOW TRIM
> AND MY WHEELS, AND BOWMAN COLOR BAR


How do you take this Landau trim off?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> How do you take this Landau trim off?


CAREFULLY!!:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> what's up brother


 NOTHING MUCH BROTHER, FUCKING WITH MY WAGON:yes:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> How do you take this Landau trim off?


very carefullyhno:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/3615263306.html
I CALLED..... BUT NO ANSWER... I THINK ITS B.S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







SAW IT A COUPLE OF MONTHS AGO AND THEN WAS FLAG FROM CRAIGSLIST:dunno:
NOW ITS BACK??????:facepalm:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

1975 VERT said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/3615263306.html
> I CALLED..... BUT NO ANSWER... I THINK ITS B.S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 608363
> 
> ...


Its also posted on craigs in the bayarea. It was post a month ago for sale from the fresno area. I called and text 6 times. Never a call back or response


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

:yessad: SAME HERE BRO!!!!!! I CALLED THE MOMENT IT WAS POSTED ON CRAIGLIST.... (FEW MONTHS BACK):banghead:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

1975 VERT said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/3615263306.html
> I CALLED..... BUT NO ANSWER... I THINK ITS B.S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 608363
> 
> ...


WHY do assholes do stuff like this? FUCKIN SCAM! SOMETHING DOES NOT SMELL RIGHT? THE CAR IS SUPER CLEAN, BUT THE 
TAIL LIGHT LENZ IS KIND OF TWISTED UP AND LOOKS LIKE IT WAS CHROMED..! THATS NOT SOMETHING AN OLD STOCK RIDER WOULD DO!


HELLO EVERYBODY!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

How bout this piece of garbage that got a few of us with the $300 digital dash and 74 caprice parts...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> How bout this piece of garbage that got a few of us with the $300 digital dash and 74 caprice parts...


Man I had pm'd him too, glad he didn't get back to me


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> GETTING THE TOP DONE, SUMMERS ALMOST HERE! FACTORY CENTER SEAM PUT BACK IN, NEXT IS THE N.O.S. WINDOW TRIM
> AND MY WHEELS, AND BOWMAN COLOR BAR


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


> :yessad: SAME HERE BRO!!!!!! I CALLED THE MOMENT IT WAS POSTED ON CRAIGLIST.... (FEW MONTHS BACK):banghead:


SUP PRIMO


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

About to put my springs and strokes in with the rims http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=608526&stc=1&d=1360991253


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

jaimef702 said:


> About to put my springs and strokes in with the rims http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=608526&stc=1&d=1360991253


That's looking real clean! Tight work homie.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Aaron6284 said:


> That's looking real clean! Tight work homie.


Thanks Homie now I got to polish my fender well and throw them on heres another picture http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=608708&stc=1&d=1361057263


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

looks like a barnfind
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/3612396866.html


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

*1976 GLASSHOUSE*

MISS THE GLASSHOUSE


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Its comming along keep the updates alive


jaimef702 said:


> About to put my springs and strokes in with the rims http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=608526&stc=1&d=1360991253


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> looks like a barnfind
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/3612396866.html


COOKED THE AZ HEAT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> COOKED THE AZ HEAT


but still OG paint.... :inout:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> but still OG paint.... :inout:


:rofl:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> but still OG paint.... :inout:


WHAT`S LEFT OF IT


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> looks like a barnfind
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/3612396866.html


2k tops in that condition....the guy thinks its a 57 chevy?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> 2k tops in that condition....the guy thinks its a 57 chevy?


Lol! That's what I was thinking :roflmao: Never heard of anybody referring to a Glasshouse as a barn find lmao! Sounds weird saying it.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> 2k tops in that condition....the guy thinks its a 57 chevy?


i picked mine up for 1900 running with all the peices there


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone got some sports mirrors for sale??


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Vapor return line or not?? My old sending unit has 2 lines coming out of it (main and return) my new one has 3 and I suppose it's for the fuel vapor line.. Is it nececery to run the vapor return line??


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> I'll save ya'll tha trouble of listening to this wack ass song lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aQDOUbErNg
Check out this video too. Another Great White Sighting with Flo-Rida this time.Reppin the G-House Fam.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone got some sports mirrors for sale??


I got a set 



Vayzfinest said:


> Vapor return line or not?? My old sending unit has 2 lines coming out of it (main and return) my new one has 3 and I suppose it's for the fuel vapor line.. Is it nececery to run the vapor return line??


You bought tha wrong one. You need tha one for tha non ac cars. That will only have two lines.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

305MALIBU said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > I'll save ya'll tha trouble of listening to this wack ass song lol :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> 305MALIBU said:
> 
> 
> > God that white looks good on these cars!
> ...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> I got a set
> 
> 
> 
> You bought tha wrong one. You need tha one for tha non ac cars. That will only have two lines.


Anyone know if it's a must to run the fuel vapor line?


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

WHATS UP PRIMO....:h5: HAVE YOU FOUND YOUR RAGTOP YET???


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/337079-back-90s-10.html


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone know if it's a must to run the fuel vapor line?


are you talking about the line that runs on the driver side of frame?
or the extra line that runs from fuel pump back to sending unit?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> are you talking about the line that runs on the driver side of frame?
> or the extra line that runs from fuel pump back to sending unit?


The one on the Drivers side of the frame. the one off the fuel pump is the return line.
My old fuel sending unit had 2 tubes coming out of it. 1 was fuel supply and the other one was the return I assume. But I had the line on the drivers side which I assume is the fuel vapor line that goes to a canister in the engine bay, but since I had only 2 tubes on the sending unit, where the fuck did that line go to? Now I got a 3 line sending unit but want to delete the canister and if I could the whole vapor line but I dunno if that's a good idea.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Vayzfinest said:


> The one on the Drivers side of the frame. the one off the fuel pump is the return line.
> My old fuel sending unit had 2 tubes coming out of it. 1 was fuel supply and the other one was the return I assume. But I had the line on the drivers side which I assume is the fuel vapor line that goes to a canister in the engine bay, but since I had only 2 tubes on the sending unit, where the fuck did that line go to? Now I got a 3 line sending unit but want to delete the canister and if I could the whole vapor line but I dunno if that's a good idea.


I just cap mine off I don't use it at all .my fuel has two as well one line to the carb and the othe two gas tank


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

manu samoa said:


> Hydrohype said:
> 
> 
> > Smurf's white / black 76 is my personal favorite
> ...


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> The one on the Drivers side of the frame. the one off the fuel pump is the return line.
> My old fuel sending unit had 2 tubes coming out of it. 1 was fuel supply and the other one was the return I assume. But I had the line on the drivers side which I assume is the fuel vapor line that goes to a canister in the engine bay, but since I had only 2 tubes on the sending unit, where the fuck did that line go to? Now I got a 3 line sending unit but want to delete the canister and if I could the whole vapor line but I dunno if that's a good idea.


ok yea I've always ran that line don't know if capping it off is a good idea...it prob needs the ventalation... it pulls the fumes back into the carb for 'fuel economy' some of that stuff is there for a reason maybe keep from hydro lock?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> ok yea I've always ran that line don't know if capping it off is a good idea...it prob needs the ventalation... it pulls the fumes back into the carb for 'fuel economy' some of that stuff is there for a reason maybe keep from hydro lock?


Yea from what I've read it can get vapor locked, I just don't get where that line was going if I had the 2 line sending unit....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

if it was a 2 line sending unit one line should go straight to fuel pump and other to canister?

I've only had a/c equipped glasshouses...:dunno:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Vayzfinest said:


> Yea from what I've read it can get vapor locked, I just don't get where that line was going if I had the 2 line sending unit....


This is what ur driver line hooks up to http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=610009&stc=1&d=1361338885


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=610044&stc=1&d=1361346408
Finally made my 74 raghouse a 75 with the rear taillight clip conversion
My before pics aren't working...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=610049&stc=1&d=1361346782


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=610050&stc=1&d=1361347036


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=610051&stc=1&d=1361347168


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry bout the upside down pics. I finally fucking figured out how to post pics...... Well , almost
2 out of 4 ain't bad...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:inout:

figured out you say....


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hahahaha


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl:

hey USO... nice work by the way


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> hey USO... nice work by the way


Thanks Tom..... It's race of the turtles with me and vazysfinest. 
My rag in Carson red and his rag in long beach blue.
He's in the lead with paint on his body but I'm getting closer


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=610049&stc=1&d=1361346782


looking good USO. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

manu samoa said:


> Thanks Tom..... It's race of the turtles with me and vazysfinest.
> My rag in Carson red and his rag in long beach blue.
> He's in the lead with paint on his body but I'm getting closer


Lol, I'm all in to have it out this spring! I've said that before tho


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> Lol, I'm all in to have it out this spring! I've said that before tho


.....me too...just don't know what year it will be but spring for sure


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi, has anybody here ever did a electric cooling fan conversion on their Glasshouse? I'm thinking about doing it to mine but it is so expensive.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Sorry bout the upside down pics. I finally fucking figured out how to post pics...... Well , almost
> 2 out of 4 ain't bad...


Lol :thumbsup:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Seven said:


> Hi, has anybody here ever did a electric cooling fan conversion on their Glasshouse? I'm thinking about doing it to mine but it is so expensive.


I looked into it I hear you get better gas mileage your waterpump last longer and ac blows colder it's good idea I think.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> Sorry bout the upside down pics. I finally fucking figured out how to post pics...... Well , almost
> 2 out of 4 ain't bad...


It's all good......you've only been on here since 2005!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Seven said:


> Hi, has anybody here ever did a electric cooling fan conversion on their Glasshouse? I'm thinking about doing it to mine but it is so expensive.


I'm about to do one... Aluminum rad, chrome shroud, and 16inch black fan from cfr performance (Ontario California ) for about $500.
Up in Canada the aluminum rad alone is $500 for a local built job


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

sdropnem said:


> It's all good......you've only been on here since 2005!


Lol! Well layitlow has changed their ways to post pics at least 4 times since then and they just made it easier (iPhone friendly) lately. I couldn't figure out the photobucket shit before. Nobody got time for that


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

orlando said:


> I looked into it I hear you get better gas mileage your waterpump last longer and ac blows colder it's good idea I think.




Yes yes, it does n it also free's up some of the power wasted from driving the engine drivin fan n puts it into the drive wheels. The fan I bought is from Flex-A-Fan. Its a duel 13 1/2" fan. Cost me about $425 with tax but I had to buy a seperate fan controller n that almost cost me like $200. The only drawback is that it drains alota amps n a higher amp alternator is needed. I'm also looking into getting a serpentine belt kit. But as I researched into that, I found that I be spending clost to like $3000 on that kit. I was looking at March Serpentine Belt Kits n Billet Specialties Tru Trac kits. It look hella nice n is complete AC, high amp alt n ps but U have to buy the resovior n hoses seperately. Its nice because the AC is R-134A n the alt. is rated at 140 amps. thats way more then our bone stock alt that come in our glasshouses. I was thinking of getting an all black kit because I'm trying to upgrade n update my Glasshouse but I want it to look stock like it cam from the factory like that... All Chevrolet orange n black under the hood, I'm trying to keep the chrome to a min. [h=1][/h]


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

manu samoa said:


> I'm about to do one... Aluminum rad, chrome shroud, and 16inch black fan from cfr performance (Ontario California ) for about $500.
> Up in Canada the aluminum rad alone is $500 for a local built job



Nice, thats a good price! I paid alot more for mine n mine did't even include a radiator, lol... So do U have a single or duel fan setup?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BY RUNNING THE ELECTRIC FAN, YOU GUYS ARE REMOVING THE FRONT FAN ALL TOGETHER?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Seven said:


> Nice, thats a good price! I paid alot more for mine n mine did't even include a radiator, lol... So do U have a single or duel fan setup?


Single fan


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> BY RUNNING THE ELECTRIC FAN, YOU GUYS ARE REMOVING THE FRONT FAN ALL TOGETHER?


Yes


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> BY RUNNING THE ELECTRIC FAN, YOU GUYS ARE REMOVING THE FRONT FAN ALL TOGETHER?


Yes. The engine/belt driven fan is removed altogether. The idea/goal is to be more efficient with the power that the engine makes. Less power waisted driving the engine/belt driven fan. Another major plus is that it makes ur engine bay look sooo much cleaner. Especially if ur looking to upgrade to a new serpentine bet kit (which I'm doing right now). I'm looking at March or Billit Specialties myself. I just don't want chrome or polish, i'm looking for a black or powdercoated black kit (which both have).


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice upgrade.... but a good fan clutch and radiator works just fine for me... seen too many electric fans pop off with hitting switches


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

that sounds like a good plan thats what id like to do till i can afford ls1 swap


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice upgrade.... but a good fan clutch and radiator works just fine for me... seen too many electric fans pop off with hitting switches


lol, I thought about hydraulics, like only 2pumps n 4 gelcel deepcycle type batteries but I can't afford it right now. I'm not say no to them its just that I can't afford it due to me dumping money into the engine compartment...


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

orlando said:


> that sounds like a good plan thats what id like to do till i can afford ls1 swap


VERY NICE!!! I'd love to do that too but for some odd reason I also like the old style carb. set up too, just updated with all the new muscle car goodies thats out now... Plus imo, with a nice cam/carb setup flowmasters sound really nice in a carb setup. Not that i'm against f.i.'s its just I can't afford an LS setup...


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Seven said:


> VERY NICE!!! I'd love to do that too but for some odd reason I also like the old style carb. set up too, just updated with all the new muscle car goodies thats out now... Plus imo, with a nice cam/carb setup flowmasters sound really nice in a carb setup. Not that i'm against f.i.'s its just I can't afford an LS setup...


i just like the look's of the ls1 because ill never take it over 65 and i cant afford it right now either still have my interior bumpers chrome undies to do


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> Yes


THEN WHO HAS A NICE OG FAN SHROUD FOR SALE? NEED A CLEAN ONE
SHOULD BE A FEW ON HERE SINCE ALL THEM FANS ARE COMING OFF


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> Lol! Well layitlow has changed their ways to post pics at least 4 times since then and they just made it easier (iPhone friendly) lately. I couldn't figure out the photobucket shit before. Nobody got time for that


Ja.....it's all good!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> THEN WHO HAS A NICE OG FAN SHROUND FOR SALE? NEED A CLEAN ONE
> SHOULD BE A FEW ON HERE SINCE ALL THEM FANS ARE COMING OFF


Looking for one also! Fan Shroud that is


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> THEN WHO HAS A NICE OG FAN SHROUND FOR SALE? NEED A CLEAN ONE
> SHOULD BE A FEW ON HERE SINCE ALL THEM FANS ARE COMING OFF


LOL, I knew that was coming...! Sorry but when it comes to my Glasshouse, I keep all of my old parts, labled, boxxed n organized.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

manu samoa said:


> I'm about to do one... Aluminum rad, chrome shroud, and 16inch black fan from cfr performance (Ontario California ) for about $500.
> Up in Canada the aluminum rad alone is $500 for a local built job


Hit me up with a link for this I'm looking for the same thing, also looking to run a serpentine system but keep my normal flow water pump.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

[/SIZE]


manu samoa said:


> Lol! Well layitlow has changed their ways to post pics at least 4 times since then and they just made it easier (iPhone friendly) lately. I couldn't figure out the photobucket shit before. Nobody got time for that


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po3jPq5LT0g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Jaja


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Vayzfinest said:


> Hit me up with a link for this I'm looking for the same thing, also looking to run a serpentine system but keep my normal flow water pump.


Did u guy chrome out ur core support because I was going to do a chrome rad but I thought it would look like to much chrome and no color


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Vayzfinest said:


> Hit me up with a link for this I'm looking for the same thing, also looking to run a serpentine system but keep my normal flow water pump.


Pm sent . I couldn't figure how to link the cfr website here. Maybe one of the brothers can help. 
On YouTube cfr has a video of their chrome 'serpentine' kit 
Chrome alt, water pump, power steering pump, all brackets, pulleys all chrome for 699.00 shipped hz 3911- c kit


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Seven said:


> LOL, I knew that was coming...! Sorry but when it comes to my Glasshouse, I keep all of my old parts, labled, boxxed n organized.


NO SWEAT, JUST CHECKING TO WHO WAS GETTING RID OF THERE OLD ONE.
UNDER THE HOOD PARTS I JUST NEVER COLLECTED. BUT I COLLECTED EVEYTHING ELSE.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

1975 VERT said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/3615263306.html
> I CALLED..... BUT NO ANSWER... I THINK ITS B.S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 608363
> 
> ...


There is one for sale in canada on kijiji for like 14 I think.. I'll try find some links


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

jaimef702 said:


> Did u guy chrome out ur core support because I was going to do a chrome rad but I thought it would look like to much chrome and no color


Mines painted


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...vrolet-Caprice-Convertible-W0QQAdIdZ432920086

And this one is a little out there for me..
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...aprice-Classic-Convertible-W0QQAdIdZ449144265


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Anyone ever use a serpintine setup from a different vehicle? 
Like from most any other newer vehicle with the 350 Block in it?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Vayzfinest said:


> Mines painted


I chrome mine out but I paint the rad but yesterday I went to start it and started to leak so I got buy a rad. But I don't know if I'm doing the aluminum or just by a plastic black one


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

socapots said:


> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...vrolet-Caprice-Convertible-W0QQAdIdZ432920086
> 
> And this one is a little out there for me..
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...aprice-Classic-Convertible-W0QQAdIdZ449144265


:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> Anyone ever use a serpintine setup from a different vehicle?
> Like from most any other newer vehicle with the 350 Block in it?


I've only seen them with the newer engine installed...it would work as long as you got everything...
when I built Travieso's motor he wanted all the billet serpentine setup...and hi-performance stuff...came out real sick...then the fucker sells it :dunno:

I'd have to knock the dust off the computer to find pics of his... havnt used that thing in years


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

I wish I didn't have to smog my Glasshouse...!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Seven said:


> I wish I didn't have to smog my Glasshouse...!


amen


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

jaimef702 said:


> I chrome mine out but I paint the rad but yesterday I went to start it and started to leak so I got buy a rad. But I don't know if I'm doing the aluminum or just by a plastic black one


Go with the aluminum


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Seven said:


> I wish I didn't have to smog my Glasshouse...!


What! I thought by now all Glasshouses wouldn't require that crap!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Cars built in 1975 or prior do not need smog.
In Cali, I don't know about other states.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

krysler300 said:


> Cars built in 1975 or prior do not need smog.
> In Cali, I don't know about other states.


True my 75 didn't need a smog but my 76 did need one


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> True my 75 didn't need a smog but my 76 did need one


I GOTTA DO MINE,,,,,,


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> I've only seen them with the newer engine installed...it would work as long as you got everything...
> when I built Travieso's motor he wanted all the billet serpentine setup...and hi-performance stuff...came out real sick...then the fucker sells it :dunno:
> 
> I'd have to knock the dust off the computer to find pics of his... havnt used that thing in years


I HATE WHEN PEOPLE SELL NICE GLASSHOUSES!!!:shocked:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Seven said:


> I wish I didn't have to smog my Glasshouse...!


do 75 and 76 owners consider number swap to 74 to avoid smogs???


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Seven said:


> VERY NICE!!! I'd love to do that too but for some odd reason I also like the old style carb. set up too, just updated with all the new muscle car goodies thats out now... Plus imo, with a nice cam/carb setup flowmasters sound really nice in a carb setup. Not that i'm against f.i.'s its just I can't afford an LS setup...


I hate fuel injection and computers soo tha Ls6 I got for my 68 Impala has an intake and old school carb conversion.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Seven said:


> I wish I didn't have to smog my Glasshouse...!


We don't have to do ours :biggrin: Or any car 30 years or older, for that matter :thumbsup: No tabs no nothing


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

925rider said:


> do 75 and 76 owners consider number swap to 74 to avoid smogs???


IT`S THE VIN NUMBER ON THE CAR
NOT THE MOTOR


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> We don't have to do ours :biggrin: Or any car 30 years or older, for that matter :thumbsup: No tabs no nothing


OVER HERE, IT`S 1975 AND BACK , THAT`S THE CUT OFF .


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

if any one ever needs a 74 raggy vin i got one but its registered in canada so prolly not worth the hasel


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

sdropnem said:


> What! I thought by now all Glasshouses wouldn't require that crap!


I know right... unfortunately, here in Cali, they (we) r pretty strict when it comes to smog laws... :machinegun::facepalm:


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

krysler300 said:


> Cars built in 1975 or prior do not need smog.
> In Cali, I don't know about other states.


Very true! The 30year roll-over (as cars turn 30 years old) was overturned by our current president...


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

925rider said:


> do 75 and 76 owners consider number swap to 74 to avoid smogs???


I thought about it but I don't wanna get caught buy the law... plus my glasshouse runs really clean (for it age) because I baby it...


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I hate fuel injection and computers soo tha Ls6 I got for my 68 Impala has an intake and old school carb conversion.


I agree, brother, thats 1 thing about the f.i. part, the the computer nessasary for the f.i. as I'm trying to cut down on all the wiring on my glasshouse just to make things nice, easy n simple. My goal is just to update n simplifiy the factory carb setup...


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> We don't have to do ours :biggrin: Or any car 30 years or older, for that matter :thumbsup: No tabs no nothing


For me, the good news is, my glasshouse was originaly bought new in Washington St. I only got an egr n cat. converter n thats it, no smog pump or anything else. Mine is a non-Cali car so I don't go by Cali smog laws but I still have to smog it, its just not as strict...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*Happy *to roll a *'74 * Haven't had to smog in years! We gotta '71 Impala eng in it frm a 4 dour I used to have!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

[/SIZE]


Seven said:


> Very true! The 30year roll-over (as cars turn 30 years old) was overturned by ourcurrent president..


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Whata #@$#0!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Did someone say fan shrouds lol


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Yea man How much for an original 74? 400ci orig w/Ac


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> IT`S THE VIN NUMBER ON THE CAR
> NOT THE MOTOR


yes...vin swap to 74 and never worry about smog again....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> I HATE WHEN PEOPLE SELL NICE GLASSHOUSES!!!:shocked:


don't be so hard on yourself you can't help it......


:inout:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> We don't have to do ours :biggrin: Or any car 30 years or older, for that matter :thumbsup: No tabs no nothing


:dunno: .....so how's the weather?

:rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> OVER HERE, IT`S 1975 AND BACK , THAT`S THE CUT OFF .


They're gonna need to make a cut off eventually or people are gonna be running around with '88 Corolas with collector plates :facepalm:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> :dunno: .....so how's the weather?
> 
> :rofl:


Touché


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Watch someone ask for something in tha far back bottom corner smh :facepalm:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

serious stack dez


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT SOME NEW JEWERY FOR THE 76


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Straight comin' up!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> serious stack dez


Thanks homie :cheesy: if my brother ever comes and gets his seats for his '71 ill have a little more room lol



MR.59 said:


> GOT SOME NEW JEWERY FOR THE 76


:thumbsup: These are a must!! Nice


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: These are a must!! Nice[/QUOTE]
YUP, SWITCH OUT THE ORIGINAL ONES FOR POLISHED N.O.S.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> GOT SOME NEW JEWERY FOR THE 76


u one lucky mofo


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Watch someone ask for something in tha far back bottom corner smh :facepalm:


Good lord!!! Nice stash of parts homie. TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i got original 76 caprice glass house skirts,was on my old ride, make offer shipped


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> u one lucky mofo


YUP!
THERE`S 2 SETS THERE, GOT 1 LEFT IF YOU NEED A SET


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> YUP!
> THERE`S 2 SETS THERE, GOT 1 LEFT IF YOU NEED A SET


Thanks 59 hey do they have clips and about how much do want for them


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

925rider said:


> do 75 and 76 owners consider number swap to 74 to avoid smogs???


75's dont need to be smogged.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> Thanks 59 hey do they have clips and about how much do want for them


PM SENT


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> PM SENT


My bad I thought they where the window trims.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> My bad I thought they where the window trims.


ME TOO!
WISH I HAD EXTRA SETS


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> ME TOO!
> WISH I HAD EXTRA SETS


Everyone wants those but I guess u got to be lucky to come up on some


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

what trim is that and how much is it going for?


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

yep :thumbsup:


Psta said:


> 75's dont need to be smogged.


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

sdropnem said:


> Looking for one also! Fan Shroud that is


I have fan shroud I took off my rag house. It's painted yellow but in ver good condition. Make offer


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Seven said:


> Hi, has anybody here ever did a electric cooling fan conversion on their Glasshouse? I'm thinking about doing it to mine but it is so expensive.


I did it and loved it. Spend a little but of nothing too. Get a electric fan from a 88-92 3.8 litre i think ford Taurus or Lincoln mark 6 from your local u pull u save salvage and get a electric fan controller kit with thermostat and u ready to go. Old hot rod trick . These fans blow harder than any after market fan u can buy and it's in a built in shroud. Fits perfect on my aluminum radiator. It has high and low speed but put it on low. It does the job. Google it and learn all about it


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Just finish polishing left fender well these where chrome 8 years ago blue magic is the best shit I ever use to polish.what u guys think http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=611335&stc=1&d=1361689268


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

how hard is it to remove wheel well with fender on? have too take out cylinder??


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

jaimef702 said:


> Just finish polishing left fender well these where chrome 8 years ago blue magic is the best shit I ever use to polish.what u guys think http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=611335&stc=1&d=1361689268


Shiny!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

regal.1980 said:


> I did it and loved it. Spend a little but of nothing too. Get a electric fan from a 88-92 3.8 litre i think ford Taurus or Lincoln mark 6 from your local u pull u save salvage and get a electric fan controller kit with thermostat and u ready to go. Old hot rod trick . These fans blow harder than any after market fan u can buy and it's in a built in shroud. Fits perfect on my aluminum radiator. It has high and low speed but put it on low. It does the job. Google it and learn all about it


I was gonna say tha same thing. Doing tha same swap on my 68. Fuck aftermarket kits charging an arm and a leg for what I can get in 20 minutes at tha wrecking yard :thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

manu samoa said:


> Shiny!!!


Yea blue magic made look new again I thought I was gonna have to do other ones.


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

regal.1980 said:


> I did it and loved it. Spend a little but of nothing too. Get a electric fan from a 88-92 3.8 litre i think ford Taurus or Lincoln mark 6 from your local u pull u save salvage and get a electric fan controller kit with thermostat and u ready to go. Old hot rod trick . These fans blow harder than any after market fan u can buy and it's in a built in shroud. Fits perfect on my aluminum radiator. It has high and low speed but put it on low. It does the job. Google it and learn all about it



Hi Regal 1980, I checked it out n it is very low in cost, however it will not work in my case being that it is only a single fan. I saw that it only moves about (roughly) 2300-2500 cfm volume off air. Thats not enough cooling air seeing that I will be installing n upgrading my AC unit to R134A from the old R12. I need max cooling for my Glasshouse will be driven on hot days with the AC on hi, with my wife n kids. Cool comfort n dependablity for me n my family is what I'm looking for. What I search/got is a duel/twin fan kit. Expensive, yes but it moves about 4600 cfm volume of air to keep everything cool for the hot summer days. For my application, I think it was money well spent...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

N i'm also looking into March or Billit Specialties serpentine belt kits to replace all my belts n acc. n water pump. It will be very expensive but as I was doing my research for my needs/application, it is the most complete kit that I could find. N yes, I did some research on GM cars, trucks n vans with simular engines for a serpentine belt kit but for my app n all the acc that I needed, I found it was a bit cheaper but it still didn't meet my needs. For one, if the factory GM type came with an alt., that alt. didn't put out enough amps for my app. (100 amp. or less) March or Billit's alt. (included in the kits) put out at least 140 amps. Plus March n Billit looks nicer (imo), cost more but looks nicer.


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Seven said:


> Hi Regal 1980, I checked it out n it is very low in cost, however it will not work in my case being that it is only a single fan. I saw that it only moves about (roughly) 2300-2500 cfm volume off air. Thats not enough cooling air seeing that I will be installing n upgrading my AC unit to R134A from the old R12. I need max cooling for my Glasshouse will be driven on hot days with the AC on hi, with my wife n kids. Cool comfort n dependablity for me n my family is what I'm looking for. What I search/got is a duel/twin fan kit. Expensive, yes but it moves about 4600 cfm volume of air to keep everything cool for the hot summer days. For my application, I think it was money well spent...


http://www.digitalcorvettes.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103420&highlight=taurus+fan

Check this link out. There is a lot of testimonies about this fan. This is just one. I did my research before I decide to go with this swap. My motor is chrome out and will have air but I respect what u saying fam


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

regal.1980 said:


> http://www.digitalcorvettes.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103420&highlight=taurus+fan
> 
> Check this link out. There is a lot of testimonies about this fan. This is just one. I did my research before I decide to go with this swap. My motor is chrome out and will have air but I respect what u saying fam



Very nice, thanks for the link. It had great information, but 2000-3000 cfm of cooling air (may) not be enough for my application. Max cooling of the engine in what I am looking for. However, I must say, the price that this guy paid for, U JUST CAN'T beat it!!! On that part, I understand what U are saying. Lol, U aint gonna beileve how much I paid for my setup...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

regal.1980 said:


> I did it and loved it. Spend a little but of nothing too. Get a electric fan from a 88-92 3.8 litre i think ford Taurus or Lincoln mark 6 from your local u pull u save salvage and get a electric fan controller kit with thermostat and u ready to go. Old hot rod trick . These fans blow harder than any after market fan u can buy and it's in a built in shroud. Fits perfect on my aluminum radiator. It has high and low speed but put it on low. It does the job. Google it and learn all about it


This is prob one of the most tech savvy threads on the site... I love all the info sharing that the family has to give!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> This is prob one of the most tech savvy threads on the site... I love all the info sharing that the family has to give!


x2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Seven said:


> Hi Regal 1980, I checked it out n it is very low in cost, however it will not work in my case being that it is only a single fan. I saw that it only moves about (roughly) 2300-2500 cfm volume off air. Thats not enough cooling air seeing that I will be installing n upgrading my AC unit to R134A from the old R12. I need max cooling for my Glasshouse will be driven on hot days with the AC on hi, with my wife n kids. Cool comfort n dependablity for me n my family is what I'm looking for. What I search/got is a duel/twin fan kit. Expensive, yes but it moves about 4600 cfm volume of air to keep everything cool for the hot summer days. For my application, I think it was money well spent...


keep up the good work seven.. Im glad to see that air conditioning is on some peoples minds.. It used to drive me crazy when I would see all the chrome motors at car show's with murals on there shaved firewall and no air conditioning.. my next car probably wont have air conditioning, but I will try to figure out a way to go after market!


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> keep up the good work seven.. Im glad to see that air conditioning is on some peoples minds.. It used to drive me crazy when I would see all the chrome motors at car show's with murals on there shaved firewall and no air conditioning.. my next car probably wont have air conditioning, but I will try to figure out a way to go after market!


Thank U coming from U that means alot to me. The safety/comfort of my wife n family is the reason for the needed/updated AC in my Glasshouse.


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> keep up the good work seven.. Im glad to see that air conditioning is on some peoples minds.. It used to drive me crazy when I would see all the chrome motors at car show's with murals on there shaved firewall and no air conditioning.. my next car probably wont have air conditioning, but I will try to figure out a way to go after market!


My goal also is to make the aftermarket look as if thats how it came from the factory. It will be hard/challenge but hopefully with the plans that I have in mind, hopefully it will workout/look great in my Glasshouse.


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Seven said:


> My goal also is to make the aftermarket look as if thats how it came from the factory. It will be hard/challenge but hopefully with the plans that I have in mind, hopefully it will workout/look great in my Glasshouse.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=611560&stc=1&d=1361755869

I'm putting the AC back on mines. If the stock clutch fan cooled it with AC , the Taurus fam should work but I will see


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

regal.1980 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=611560&stc=1&d=1361755869
> 
> I'm putting the AC back on mines. If the stock clutch fan cooled it with AC , the Taurus fam should work but I will see


that looks nice Homie


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I been regreting selling my Glasshouse since early 2000s and today i scored a rag house..


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

regal.1980 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=611560&stc=1&d=1361755869
> 
> I'm putting the AC back on mines. If the stock clutch fan cooled it with AC , the Taurus fam should work but I will see


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I been regreting selling my Glasshouse since early 2000s and today i scored a rag house..


LUCKY!!! 

I've always wanted a 75 Caprice convertable...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

people in LA slept on this car for 5k


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I been regreting selling my Glasshouse since early 2000s and today i scored a rag house..
> View attachment 611595
> 
> View attachment 611596
> ...





White n burgandy, my favorate color combo!


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

this is what I want...


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Very true I got dual fans from a intrepid on my grand national they work great my car stays at 160 all the time


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

but this is what I have...


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

That's nice is was Gona use them on my 74 caprice but I sold it they


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Go for like 30 bucks at junk yard so all u got do is fab up some brackets


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Seven said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!


This is my baby


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

regal.1980 said:


> This is my baby


Looking good out there
Post more pics!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Psta said:


> View attachment 611421


Whew


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> people in LA slept on this car for 5k


Hell yea!! Nice come up!! Gonna see you at tha fest in it? :biggrin: 
P.S. I'm selling one of my complete pop trunk set ups for $125 shipped. I have two now so I can let one go :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Let me think about it and let me get some of my money back lol...


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone have a set of stock coils front and back.. it lookes like they heated mine up to lower the car.. evey pot hole it scrapes the crossmember


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

No body has any so just bring it over so we can lift it


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone have a set of stock coils front and back.. it lookes like they heated mine up to lower the car.. evey pot hole it scrapes the crossmember


Most auto parts stores sell them new. I think they are about 100 bucks a pair.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone have a set of stock coils front and back.. it lookes like they heated mine up to lower the car.. evey pot hole it scrapes the crossmember


Hi BIGJOE619, I have both front & back off a 74 conv. raghouse, I will give them to you; I could meet up with you. Where are you located at?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

san diego


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> san diego


I live up North in Stockton; IM me your mailing address and I will ship them to you for free. Stay cool from Vic.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

That's some glasshouse family love right there.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

socapots said:


> That's some glasshouse family love right there.


x75 Thank you bro.. Im really liking the Glasshouse love


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> x75 Thank you bro.. Im really liking the Glasshouse love


Good hearted people up in here! That's what's up. TTT homies.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Aaron6284 said:


> Good hearted people up in here! That's what's up. TTT homies.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Anybody got a set of front upper control arms for a 76 Glasshouse for sale, stock or extended dont matter.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> x75 Thank you bro.. Im really liking the Glasshouse love


Was Bigjoe a homie if u pick up that last 76 clip I got by this weekend
U can take it for 350 and I'll give u the rubber for ur side moulding to.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

DOES


does anyone know if a hardtop body works on raghouse frame? any info would be appreciated.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i agree glasshouse peeps are always willing to help with parts and advice, :thumbsup:




Aaron6284 said:


> Good hearted people up in here! That's what's up. TTT homies.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Wizzard said:


> Anybody got a set of front upper control arms for a 76 Glasshouse for sale, stock or extended dont matter.


got a set here bro


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

76classic said:


> Was Bigjoe a homie if u pick up that last 76 clip I got by this weekend
> U can take it for 350 and I'll give u the rubber for ur side moulding to.


 Do iittttttt and get her in the booth man!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

WHATS UP SHOPS LAGGER GOOD SEEING YOU SUNDAY


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Was Up glasshouse family need some help I looking for a light green dashboard and steering colom if anybody has one let me know got cash or trade for other parts.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

shops laggard said:


> I live up North in Stockton; IM me your mailing address and I will ship them to you for free. Stay cool from Vic.


Under one condition tho, he must DRIVE tha Raghouse to pick up tha package from tha post office and take pics as proof :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

orlando said:


> DOES
> 
> 
> does anyone know if a hardtop body works on raghouse frame? any info would be appreciated.


:inout:It'll bolt up just fine, plus it's factory boxed :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

76classic said:


> Was Up glasshouse family need some help I looking for a light green dashboard and steering colom if anybody has one let me know got cash or trade for other parts.


"INVISIBLE EMPIRE"
HE MIGHT HAVE ONE


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Under one condition tho, he must DRIVE tha Raghouse to pick up tha package from tha post office and take pics as proof :biggrin:


its worth the risk.. not bein in the dmv system and all.. i will just have my girl follow me..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> its worth the risk.. not bein in the dmv system and all.. i will just have my girl follow me..


$30 trip permit? :naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

anybody got any extra 76 hezder panel trim... i need the drivers side piece that goes on the fender extension and the passanger side trim that goes underneith the headlighgs...?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :inout:It'll bolt up just fine, plus it's factory boxed :thumbsup:


thank you


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> $30 trip permit? :naughty:[/QUOTE
> Ill take the risk


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

What's up guys I have a 75-76 caprice hood that I took off my glasshouse for sale ... It has some damage but with a good body Man U can salvage it .. Had it on my car for 5 yrs and never had any issues with it .. Lmk if u guys might need it .. I don't knw how to post pics on here but text me or call me and I can send u pics 661-213-6702


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone know what the name of this color is?


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone know what the name of this color is?
> View attachment 612871


Yea it's blue lol.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

light blue metallic


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

spook said:


> i agree glasshouse peeps are always willing to help with parts and advice, :thumbsup:



Yeah g house fam is dope. Many positive attitudes in here. The cars being as rare as they are really stops the watering down which occurs in groups who follow models more commonly produced/preserved :thumbsup: love me some glasshouse :yes:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

does anyone have a passenger front window motor? i found the whole window track in the trunk. i would need the hardware to mount it also... thanks in advance family..


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 612826


Clean


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone know what the name of this color is?
> View attachment 612871


Bad as fuck


----------



## Batazz59 (Jan 8, 2010)

Vayzfinest said:


> anybody got any extra 76 hezder panel trim... i need the drivers side piece that goes on the fender extension and the passanger side trim that goes underneith the headlighgs...?


i think i have both can check in morning 30 each 65 shipped call 1-760-880-1323


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIGJOE619 said:


> does anyone have a passenger front window motor? i found the whole window track in the trunk. i would need the hardware to mount it also... thanks in advance family..


I just had someone ask for same motor... I'll check what I got...they sell them at like impala bobs or classic industries... around $80 each... the hardware you can use short nut/bolt/lock washers to put the track in....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 612819


Too clean


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> I just had someone ask for same motor... I'll check what I got...they sell them at like impala bobs or classic industries... around $80 each... the hardware you can use short nut/bolt/lock washers to put the track in....


Hey Uce did you ever sell those chrome pillars?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> Hey Uce did you ever sell those chrome pillars?


naw still wrapped up in garage...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone know what the name of this color is?
> View attachment 612871


Looks kinda teal in that shot. I'm painting mine light blue metallic and it looks alot less green


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> naw still wrapped up in garage...


:wave: you should make a walk around video of tha Glasshouse and put it on YouTube :biggrin: I'd watch it lol


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> naw still wrapped up in garage...


You still wanna sell?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: you should make a walk around video of tha Glasshouse and put it on YouTube :biggrin: I'd watch it lol


What up dezzzy!! How's the posse on broadway over in Seattle ?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh shit.... I read your thread for the pillars and you say they won't work for convertible


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Oh shit.... I read your thread for the pillars and you say they won't work for convertible


:wave: Waddup homie, how's tha Rag? You coming down this summer?



manu samoa said:


> What up dezzzy!! How's the posse on broadway over in Seattle ?


:roflmao:Hell if I know lol!! Broadway is full of weirdos now:facepalm:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea UCE vert has different shape windshield.... prob end up using them someday


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:inout: :rofl: yea dez would be a funny video seeing a stack of sheets in garage


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> WHATS UP SHOPS LAGGER GOOD SEEING YOU SUNDAY


It was good to see you and the other brothers, too; I will see you peeps on Friday. Stay cool from Vic.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone have a set of stock coils front and back.. it lookes like they heated mine up to lower the car.. evey pot hole it scrapes the crossmember


Hi BIGJOE619, I will be sending those coils out today and will provide the tracking #. Thanks for the offer of buying them but consider them as a gift from me and my son Jr. who's ragtop they came off of. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Make sure that you thank Jr and Thank you again Brother


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea UCE vert has different shape windshield.... prob end up using them someday


Oh well, It was worth the 2 minutes of excitement of dreaming I owned them... Kind of like my www.youporn.com love life 
LOL


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Bigjoe 619 I saw the coils being packed for shipping on Facebook


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

That would be me Phil


harborareaPhil said:


> I just had someone ask for same motor... I'll check what I got...they sell them at like impala bobs or classic industries... around $80 each... the hardware you can use short nut/bolt/lock washers to put the track in....


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

manu samoa said:


> Bigjoe 619 I saw the coils being packed for shipping on Facebook


nice... im tryin to get this car on the road soon


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

What size could everyone running I the rear?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> Hi BIGJOE619, I will be sending those coils out today and will provide the tracking #. Thanks for the offer of buying them but consider them as a gift from me and my son Jr. who's ragtop they came off of. Stay cool from the Vic's.


Hi BIGJOE619, I just IM you the tracking # you should be receiving them by next Tuesday. Also I let Jr. know and he said your welcome. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

manu samoa said:


> Bigjoe 619 I saw the coils being packed for shipping on Facebook


:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: to all of my Glasshouse/Raghouse family. I cannot wait for our 6th year picnic. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

:thumbsup: Yes sir


shops laggard said:


> :wave: to all of my Glasshouse/Raghouse family. I cannot wait for our 6th year picnic. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

for some reason all pics are coming as question marks on my phone


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

that happens on my android too!!! Only on LIL though  :thumbsdown:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

iPhone for the win!

:inout:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> iPhone for the win!
> 
> :inout:


yessir :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> yessir :biggrin:


X 74, 75 and 76 !!!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

inkera said:


> :thumbsup: Yes sir


:thumbsup: Green Eye's, How is everything going bro?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANYBODY GONNA BE RUNNING THE NEW 5.20`S ON THERE GLASS HOUSE?
I GOT A FEW SETS OF THE 13`S ON ORDER. 6 PLY SIDE WALL STRENGTH SHOULD BE GOOD NEWS TO A HEAVY CAR


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> ANYBODY GONNA BE RUNNING THE NEW 5.20`S ON THERE GLASS HOUSE?
> I GOT A FEW SETS OF THE 13`S ON ORDER. 6 PLY SIDE WALL STRENGTH SHOULD BE GOOD NEWS TO A HEAVY CAR


Ill be running 5.20 when I ready


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

manu samoa said:


> X 74, 75 and 76 !!!


How do you put up pics in here with an iPhone?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Aaron6284 said:


> How do you put up pics in here with an iPhone?


photobucket app....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmm... :naughty:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

What size cylinders are u guys running on ur glasshouses? I have some 12" but was thinking of running 10" in the rear but I test fitted some 8" and it looks like there's barely any room for those :dunno:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Hmm... :naughy:


:drama:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Im good Vic..enjoying life to the fullest


shops laggard said:


> :thumbsup: Green Eye's, How is everything going bro?


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

12 tried to run 14's once but fucked up by 6 by 9..12 clear with no problems


MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> What size cylinders are u guys running on ur glasshouses? I have some 12" but was thinking of running 10" in the rear but I test fitted some 8" and it looks like there's barely any room for those :dunno:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Aaron6284 said:


> How do you put up pics in here with an iPhone?


I'm the last guy to ask lol
Listen to phil....


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Hmm... :naughty:


 Fuck it! if you make a two door wagon they will fit.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Fuck it! if you make a two door wagon they will fit.


now there's a fucking awesome idea....I'm sure dez can find some donor parts...wouldn't be very hard


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> now there's a fucking awesome idea....I'm sure dez can find some donor parts...wouldn't be very hard


Yuck! That'd be awful looking :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

.....wait....


.....what... a 2 door wagon..really....


fuck yeah that would look awesome...... your lucky your so far away..... I'd be out there with a sawzall making the magic happen....


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone know what the name of this color is?
> View attachment 612871


WORLD PREMIER before the makeover i think. PREMIER car club.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

painted last week







CLEAR! needs to be sanded flat,re-cleared,them cut and buff.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> .....wait....
> 
> 
> .....what... a 2 door wagon..really....
> ...


:biggrin: I'm glad I am too or you'd be pilfering thru my stash


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> .....wait....
> 
> 
> .....what... a 2 door wagon..really....
> ...


I'd preffer to see a 2dr ragtop wagon..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sdropnem said:


> that happens on my android too!!! Only on LIL though  :thumbsdown:


Yeah. I'm in the same boat man. Sucks. I wonder what the site changed that made it this way.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Psta said:


> View attachment 614310
> 
> painted last week
> View attachment 614311
> ...


u using vinyl top molding? or did they cleart whole quarterpanel


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

not using it.gonna silver leaf where the moulding was gonna go.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

they had to reclear whole quarterpanel??


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Psta said:


> not using it.gonna silver leaf where the moulding was gonna go.


That will look slick.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a set of front wheel well trim for 75 Caprice and 76 impala/caprice. Has a few small dings. I also have a set for 71-74 and 75 impala. Check my parts page for pics :inout:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Psta said:


> View attachment 614310
> 
> painted last week
> View attachment 614311
> ...



sweet.. I love that shade!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I cant sleep.. this always happens when I have to get up early.. I want to leave out of hear at 6;00 am for the pomona swap meet.. 

I tried killin time with some porn,, but that took it's usual 5 minutes! no I am back where I started.. 

dang it..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> I cant sleep.. this always happens when I have to get up early.. I want to leave out of hear at 6;00 am for the pomona swap meet..
> 
> I tried killin time with some porn,, but that took it's usual 5 minutes! no I am back where I started..
> 
> dang it..


Hahaha. 
If your into garages, check out garagejournal.com. 
Then again you've probably left by now.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Hahaha.
> If your into garages, check out garagejournal.com.
> Then again you've probably left by now.


5:30 for me, i`m getting ready to head out, so i can park in my space


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn I wanna go  Take pics y'all


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn I wanna go  Take pics y'all


NO PICS 
COME WITH ME!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

socapots said:


> Yeah. I'm in the same boat man. Sucks. I wonder what the site changed that made it this way.


Some people say it's just Photobucket.......but I don't know for sure


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

most of mine came back, there's a couple here and there that don't come up


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> 5:30 for me, i`m getting ready to head out, so i can park in my space


I really gotta make a trip down that side one year. Certainly won't be for a few more. Life just aint allowing for vacation time. Shit I can't even remember the last time I had garage time lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sdropnem said:


> Some people say it's just Photobucket.......but I don't know for sure


Yeah. I don't know if I fully believe that either. 
I did read that somewhere else too though. Photobucket site didn't say anything about problems last time I was on it.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> most of mine came back, there's a couple here and there that don't come up


Yeah. I noticed that as well. In the cabaret.. Lol


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Does anyone have extra dash pieces? The piece that has wood grain where the light switch, wiper switch and radio housing is.. I guess one of the previous owners of my car had some wood grain pieces covering the og dash parts.. there is holes all over the dash like pieces were mounted to them like on a van conversion lol...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Does anyone have extra dash pieces? The piece that has wood grain where the light switch, wiper switch and radio housing is.. I guess one of the previous owners of my car had some wood grain pieces covering the og dash parts.. there is holes all over the dash like pieces were mounted to them like on a van conversion lol...


SHOW PICS


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

its just the holes now.. but ill shoot pix tomorrow i couldnt tell what was mounted on it till i seen the rear window panel had wood trim


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> I really gotta make a trip down that side one year. Certainly won't be for a few more. Life just aint allowing for vacation time. Shit I can't even remember the last time I had garage time lol


X2! We gonna have to link up with Manu and road trip :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Does anyone have extra dash pieces? The piece that has wood grain where the light switch, wiper switch and radio housing is.. I guess one of the previous owners of my car had some wood grain pieces covering the og dash parts.. there is holes all over the dash like pieces were mounted to them like on a van conversion lol...


Radio housing is part of tha actual big dash that everything bolts to.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn I wanna go  Take pics y'all


You did not miss much Dezz. some good muscle car's,, and shit load of VW's no shortage of 63 and 64's.. two nice ass 62 wagon's 
58's a 59 and 60 or two...and one project 76 caprice... I took like 5 second's of video...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> X2! We gonna have to link up with Manu and road trip :thumbsup:


No doubt. And He still a 24 hour drive from me. lol.


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> What size cylinders are u guys running on ur glasshouses? I have some 12" but was thinking of running 10" in the rear but I test fitted some 8" and it looks like there's barely any room for those :dunno:


 I ran 10s but I have a rag. I was afraid I was going to fuck up my cloth top if I ran any bigger than that . Cloth tops are expensive


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

10" rears......2dr HT though


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

10$ in rear


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks guys...u guys are all running coil overs too??


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Thanks guys...u guys are all running coil overs too??


 H 2 t NO


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

you can`t go too big on a hardtop, when you lay the car, the cylinders are almost touching the speaker deck.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

yep messed up 6x9s


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

are 10s too big


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

My 75 that I have been working on for 2 years. this is when I first bought it.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DROPTOP4 said:


> View attachment 615601
> 
> My 75 that I have been working on for 2 years. this is when I first bought it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi BIGJOE619, FedEx delivered at your front door today. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

DROPTOP4 said:


> View attachment 615601
> 
> My 75 that I have been working on for 2 years. this is when I first bought it.


Nice!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

do the glasshouse quarter glass come tinted green? do they fit either side???


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

anyone got driver side?? or kno a glass maker in so cal ?? i.e. perfer


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Thanks guys...u guys are all running coil overs too??


Hey homie I have 14 in mine I use spacer for my 6*9 and the reason I did that is for my car can stand three wheels but I guess I like the three wheel look like that vato rick from Texas


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> Hey homie I have 14 in mine I use spacer for my 6*9 and the reason I did that is for my car can stand three wheels but I guess I like the three wheel look like that vato rick from Texas


wat kind of spacers,pics


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> wat kind of spacers,pics


I'll take pictures when I get home but when I redo the interior I'm gonna have my Homie cover them up


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

shops laggard said:


> Hi BIGJOE619, FedEx delivered at your front door today. Stay cool from the Vic's.


Thanks alot Bro.. I hope to meet you one day and drink a few beers with you..


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Thanks alot Bro.. I hope to meet you one day and drink a few beers with you..


:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> do the glasshouse quarter glass come tinted green? do they fit either side???


My 74 has green glass from the factory except the front windsheild. I believe any auto glass store can get them for our glasshouses. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

continental kit for sale $400 call 760 587 8657


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> I'll take pictures when I get home but when I redo the interior I'm gonna have my Homie cover them up


so no 6x9s in package tray, i was thinking of moving mine too the middle but spacers sound easier


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

i kno phil posted a while back that when you put in quarter glass u leave a drain but where in back corner? wat do u use to put it on regular black silicone


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> anyone got driver side?? or kno a glass maker in so cal ?? i.e. perfer


I have some. Landau or no? :inout:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

doesnt matter mine have scratches without prefer


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Does anyone know what size bolts are used to mount rear shocks? When i bought the car it didnt and still dont have any rear shocks i bought new ones and was blessed with stock coils from the Vic's family I need to know the size of bolts that hold the top of the rear shocks to the frame not the ones on the rearend.. thanks in advance Glasshouse Fam..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> doesnt matter mine have scratches without prefer


I'll run to my storage and post pics.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Factory tinted passenger side window.








Passenger Landau factory tinted.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Does anyone know what size bolts are used to mount rear shocks? When i bought the car it didnt and still dont have any rear shocks i bought new ones and was blessed with stock coils from the Vic's family I need to know the size of bolts that hold the top of the rear shocks to the frame not the ones on the rearend.. thanks in advance Glasshouse Fam..


WAS THE CAR JUICED BEFORE?
POST SOME PICS OF IT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Factory tinted passenger side window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn those r nice r they interchangeable from left to right?? i kno not Landau


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

i got clear on mine right now but i always liked factory green tinted glass in any car


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Does anyone know what size bolts are used to mount rear shocks? When i bought the car it didnt and still dont have any rear shocks i bought new ones and was blessed with stock coils from the Vic's family I need to know the size of bolts that hold the top of the rear shocks to the frame not the ones on the rearend.. thanks in advance Glasshouse Fam..


Hey homie if I'm not mistaken I think some shocks come with them .. R u talking about the ones that bolt to the axle or the top of the frame


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> damn those r nice r they interchangeable from left to right?? i kno not Landau


They aren't interchangeable. Tha top one is tha drivers side.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

aztec1 said:


> Hey homie if I'm not mistaken I think some shocks come with them .. R u talking about the ones that bolt to the axle or the top of the frame


top of the frame


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> They aren't interchangeable. Tha top one is tha drivers side.


theyr curved??? or wats the difference? i have one extra i think its driver


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

I know when I change my shocks I use a 7/16 wrench to unbolt the screww....it is about an inch long


BIGJOE619 said:


> Does anyone know what size bolts are used to mount rear shocks? When i bought the car it didnt and still dont have any rear shocks i bought new ones and was blessed with stock coils from the Vic's family I need to know the size of bolts that hold the top of the rear shocks to the frame not the ones on the rearend.. thanks in advance Glasshouse Fam..


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Rich..whats happening wit cha..Its been a while


BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

inkera said:


> I know when I change my shocks I use a 7/16 wrench to unbolt the screww....it is about an inch long


thanks bro.. thats either a 5/16 x1 or a 1/4-20 x 1 thanks alot...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

my car is back firing not loud out of the passenger exhaust with puffs of smoke but only when i let go of gas. i have glasspacks so my car kinda sounds like a bomb, any ideas ??,carb??


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Thanks guys...u guys are all running coil overs too??





inkera said:


> 12 tried to run 14's once but fucked up by 6 by 9..12 clear with no problems



*What's up Big Dog, x2 been running 12s with no problems. 

12s, Coil Over, No Shocks and 3 1/2 turns of 2 Ton coils. 13x7s, 12 Batteries.










*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

SMURF said:


> *What's up Big Dog, x2 been running 12s with no problems.
> 
> 12s, Coil Over, No Shocks and 3 1/2 turns of 2 Ton coils. 13x7s, 12 Batteries.
> 
> ...


looks bad ass homie!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave: sup Smurf


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> theyr curved??? or wats the difference? i have one extra i think its driver


Yea they're curved.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave: Rich


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

i was wondering why it rained last night, and then i got on the fest this morning and saw smurf had logged in, what up Big Dog


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

SMURF said:


> *What's up Big Dog, x2 been running 12s with no problems.
> 
> 12s, Coil Over, No Shocks and 3 1/2 turns of 2 Ton coils. 13x7s, 12 Batteries.
> 
> ...


:wave: SMURF, ride is always looking clean bro.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: CHOPPER 76


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: Dezzy, is see you guy's are getting alot of rain up North.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: Green Eye's


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Whats happening Vic


shops laggard said:


> :wave: Green Eye's


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

inkera said:


> Whats happening Vic


Having fun as always; I bought me some 3 ton coils "mach3" that way I can get rid of my 2 tons they collaped on me and I hit the frame a couple of times, good thing Shops Laggard is reinforced. How is everything with you Green Eye's? Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Dezzy, is see you guy's are getting alot of rain up North.


Yup but no snow thank goodness!!! It's been a mild ass winter.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Psta said:


> looks bad ass homie!!!


*Thanks Homie.*



heartofthacity said:


> :wave: sup Smurf


*What's Crack-e-lack-n Homie.*



CHOPPER 76 said:


> i was wondering why it rained last night, and then i got on the fest this morning and saw smurf had logged in, what up Big Dog





shops laggard said:


> :wave: SMURF, ride is always looking clean bro.


*Thanks Shops.*


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> my car is back firing not loud out of the passenger exhaust with puffs of smoke but only when i let go of gas. i have glasspacks so my car kinda sounds like a bomb, any ideas ??,carb??


If it's just one side it could be an exhaust leak. When letting off the gas it allows air to enter the exhaust which can ignite the un burnt gas after combustion. 

Also what color is the smoke? If it's black it's raw fuel which would lead me to the exhaust leak problem like I explained above. If it's blue then that's oil being burnt which could be rings or valve steam seals.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

shit i think its like white maybe blue


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Im good yea the cross memebers are low and I do a lot of freeway drivivng..I hate when I bottom espcially on the crusie. Those machs should do you good. 


shops laggard said:


> Having fun as always; I bought me some 3 ton coils "mach3" that way I can get rid of my 2 tons they collaped on me and I hit the frame a couple of times, good thing Shops Laggard is reinforced. How is everything with you Green Eye's? Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

Wats up glasshouse fam jus putting this out there for sale 1975 caprice convertible. Price is negotiable because its located in hawaii for shipping purposes and to be honest it has some flaws. Anyone interested Pm me. ALOHA!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...6-sale-1975-caprice-convertible-raghouse.html


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Out of curiousity, does anyone know if the door panel (top) from a '71-'72 fit the almighty g-house?

Obviously the stiching is different (which I like) but they look very similar.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

same-same


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Nice


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> same-same


Thanks, Phil.

Classic Industries, here I come!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

SMURF said:


> *Thanks Homie.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i posted up a few quicc sneak peek shots a few pages bacc homie! car is close to done!!!!


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Red with silver over black,you never go wrong


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> wat kind of spacers,pics


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=617061&stc=1&d=1362785767
These are the spacer for the 6*9 I have 14 inc strokes in the back and the strokes don't even touch the speakers at all


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a 1975 caprice convertible top frame with the motor's, need a lil cleaning some surface rust and front piece replace. $250.00
I'll post some pic's of it later.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=617061&stc=1&d=1362785767
> These are the spacer for the 6*9 I have 14 inc strokes in the back and the strokes don't even touch the speakers at all


where r u moving the speakers to im thinking of putting mine in the middle of package tray but them you have to cut the metal. my package tray is solid right now n speakers r in boxes on seat


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Man. This sucks. I always get the red X on pictures now when I'm on my phone. Its enough to make a guy get his own instead of using the work phone lol


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


bad ass :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> where r u moving the speakers to im thinking of putting mine in the middle of package tray but them you have to cut the metal. my package tray is solid right now n speakers r in boxes on seat


x2


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> where r u moving the speakers to im thinking of putting mine in the middle of package tray but them you have to cut the metal. my package tray is solid right now n speakers r in boxes on seat


My car came with the speakers on the side they had the original ones I just put the spacer to put bigger strokes so I could stand three wheels instead off hitting the corner I could just drive straight with it on three


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

i have 10s in rear anyone else have to use spacer with 10s ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

CAN ANYONE SHOW PICS OF HOW THEY HAVE THE REAR CYLINDERS SET UP
ON THE AXL, AND THE REAR BODY?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> shit i think its like white maybe blue


Well from what you said you for sure have a exhaust leak IMO. As for the smoke the white could just be condensation in your exhaust if it goes away after getting up to operating temp. 

White smoke can also mean blown head gasket cracked head/block but if you are not useing up coolant I doubt it's the above just condensation that all cars can have. 

Blue smoke if it goes away is going to be valve steam seals. If always smoking it will proabably be the oil ring on the piston. 

And not trying to put a whole bunch of thoughts threw your head but this is the shit I thought of from what you posted.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> CAN ANYONE SHOW PICS OF HOW THEY HAVE THE REAR CYLINDERS SET UP
> ON THE AXL, AND THE REAR BODY?


Maybe this will help u http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=617305&stc=1&d=1362843512


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

BIG RED said:


> Well from what you said you for sure have a exhaust leak IMO. As for the smoke the white could just be condensation in your exhaust if it goes away after getting up to operating temp.
> 
> White smoke can also mean blown head gasket cracked head/block but if you are not useing up coolant I doubt it's the above just condensation that all cars can have.
> 
> ...


cool thanks im pretty sure its white smoke


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

anyone need these, make offer, not show quality but nice,


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>



Nice !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> CAN ANYONE SHOW PICS OF HOW THEY HAVE THE REAR CYLINDERS SET UP
> ON THE AXL, AND THE REAR BODY?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> Maybe this will help u http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=617305&stc=1&d=1362843512


I LIKE THIS STYLE, BUT IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GAIN A FEW INCHS ON THE CYLINDER LENGTH. 
BUT WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING AT THE TOP END? ARE YOU GOING STRAIGHT TO THE SHEET METAL OF THE CAR? OR ADDING SOME SUPPORT?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 617368


I HAVE THIS SET UP , BUT THINKING OF CHANGING REAR END TO A 96 REAR DISK


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

what size coils is eveyone using?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

3ton 3 1/2 turns front, gonna put 1 1/2 ton 3 turns rear


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> I HAVE THIS SET UP , BUT THINKING OF CHANGING REAR END TO A 96 REAR DISK


The baby blue one I have posted in the past had a 79 caprice rear end with coil under. 

All we did was put the rear end in the car and used a plumb bob to get an idea of center from the holes in the frame and we used a hunk of steal pipe that fit snug in the coil. 

Took the steal pipe cut it to fit snug onto the axle tube and I welded it up it would be like welding a cup upside down.For up to we did nothing it was a ram with a doughnut and he had no problems and he three'd the shit out of it with no problems to the frame.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> I LIKE THIS STYLE, BUT IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GAIN A FEW INCHS ON THE CYLINDER LENGTH.
> BUT WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING AT THE TOP END? ARE YOU GOING STRAIGHT TO THE SHEET METAL OF THE CAR? OR ADDING SOME SUPPORT?


I have a bridge on top 59 my spring went through once and my Homie put chain and the whole nine yards so I could stand three wheels back in the day I use to run 12 batt four pump but now I'm doing 8 and four pumps I know u guys like that slam look but I'm chroming everything so when I three wheel it looks pretty like when u see a fine ass bitch with a nice body


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> I LIKE THIS STYLE, BUT IT LOOKS LIKE YOU GAIN A FEW INCHS ON THE CYLINDER LENGTH.
> BUT WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING AT THE TOP END? ARE YOU GOING STRAIGHT TO THE SHEET METAL OF THE CAR? OR ADDING SOME SUPPORT?


Sheet metal? Are you talking about the stock coil perch off the frame?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> Sheet metal? Are you talking about the stock coil perch off the frame?


YES
ANYTHING EXTRA UNDER THERE, OR JUST THE PERCH?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> YES
> ANYTHING EXTRA UNDER THERE, OR JUST THE PERCH?


If you not running a ton of batts it is fine to run just the stock perch IMO. My friends glasshouse is still fine after 7 or 8 years and he three'd the shit out of it before he sold it to another friend and it's still going. 

My boatail I just ran the stock perches too with 6 batts with no problem but was lift and lay only. Also my Malibu is the say way just a nice tight hole cut for the ram then a doughnut for the ram and it has been fine for 2 years with no problem. 

I guess what I'm getting at is unless you have a ton of batts or bootie hopping the shit out of the ass the stock perches are fine.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

just swapped out shocks and coils and got rid of the trailer hitch that i had on my car when i bought it. car sits up higher now i can move it around to get it ready for the streets.. front coils kicked my ass ,well the first one did the second one took a hour to swap.. I took my duece out and wiped her down and took it for a cruise..
.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> YES
> ANYTHING EXTRA UNDER THERE, OR JUST THE PERCH?


Im one of those old farts who love's coil under and never ever 3 wheels,,, but I still like to weld about 1/4 inch steel inside the coil 
perch just to be on the safe side..and only have 10 inch strokes but i have a 2 inch spacer pipe in between to doughnut's so it's almost like running 12's... (more lock up would be great) but I wont sacrifice one hair of lay or having shocks!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

after lookin at the holes in the dash it hit me that one of the old owners of the rag put some wood grain over the dash cuz when i looked at the door panel the holes made sense.. anyone have dash parts..


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> just swapped out shocks and coils and got rid of the trailer hitch that i had on my car when i bought it. car sits up higher now i can move it around to get it ready for the streets.. front coils kicked my ass ,well the first one did the second one took a hour to swap.. I took my duece out and wiped her down and took it for a cruise..
> .
> View attachment 617955
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

shops laggard said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks again Bro...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea that 3-wheelin' crap isn't for me

:inout:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DEZZY MIGHT HAVE ALL THE PARTS YOU NEED


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> just swapped out shocks and coils and got rid of the trailer hitch that i had on my car when i bought it. car sits up higher now i can move it around to get it ready for the streets.. front coils kicked my ass ,well the first one did the second one took a hour to swap.. I took my duece out and wiped her down and took it for a cruise..
> .
> View attachment 617955
> 
> ...



hell yea!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

An American Garage! 








Glasshouse and her new sister..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> An American Garage!
> 
> View attachment 618139
> 
> Glasshouse and her new sister..


nice you got wat u wanted . u got it on here??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

i kno daytons clear skirts with stock suspension but what about d's and being layed down


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 617971
> 
> View attachment 617972


:thumbsup: Best of both worlds


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> An American Garage!
> 
> View attachment 618139
> 
> Glasshouse and her new sister..


:biggrin: I'm partial to tha 68s myself


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=617061&stc=1&d=1362785767
> These are the spacer for the 6*9 I have 14 inc strokes in the back and the strokes don't even touch the speakers at all


anybody else using spacers on 6x9s with 10s


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

I know this has been posted on here before, but what are you guys using for gas Tanks? Some same that if you want lay, the tank has to be changed out :dunno:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> anybody else using spacers on 6x9s with 10s


???


----------



## swanny454 (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is my all original 74 Caprice, gonna lower it but not juicing it. Just want it down closer to the ground


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

BigJoe619 I got the dash piece above the column lmk if u stil need it


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> I know this has been posted on here before, but what are you guys using for gas Tanks? Some same that if you want lay, the tank has to be changed out :dunno:


I think I heard someone say you can use one off a 67/68 impala, just have to shorten the straps


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> nice you got wat u wanted . u got it on here??


Loco68 posted a picture of it before,, but I found the car on the Pomona swap meet classified web site..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

swanny454 said:


> Here is my all original 74 Caprice, gonna lower it but not juicing it. Just want it down closer to the ground


man that's a good looking car!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :biggrin: I'm partial to tha 68s myself


Man I wish you was closer big D. I need a motor and trans... my conscious dont sit well with a 307 and a 2 speed!


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

looking for side trim for 75 Vert the 1 that runs Midway of the car let me know if you got it cash in cash in hand


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> I know this has been posted on here before, but what are you guys using for gas Tanks? Some same that if you want lay, the tank has to be changed out :dunno:


If its been posted here it musta been recent. I've not been able to keep up on the posts in the last few weeks. Lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

swanny454 said:


> Here is my all original 74 Caprice, gonna lower it but not juicing it. Just want it down closer to the ground


very nice....minus the NASCAR wheels...

lower with some spokes....


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> An American Garage!
> 
> View attachment 618139
> 
> Glasshouse and her new sister..


Yes sir gotta have a rag with a ghouse.my American garage http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=618586&stc=1&d=1363059234


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> An American Garage!
> 
> View attachment 618139
> 
> Glasshouse and her new sister..


That's sweet man.


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

does anybody know where i can go online to decode the trim tag on a 75 caprice


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> Yes sir gotta have a rag with a ghouse.my American garage http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=618586&stc=1&d=1363059234


wat rag is that ?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


Man I like this one



CHUCKS66 said:


> does anybody know where i can go online to decode the trim tag on a 75 caprice


A Chevelle or maybe Camaro site should get you close


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> Man I wish you was closer big D. I need a motor and trans... my conscious dont sit well with a 307 and a 2 speed!


Yea mee too! Then I could actully drive my rag more than 3 month out of tha year  I have all kinds of motors for you too: big blocks, small blocks, and Ls.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

socapots said:


> That's sweet man.


thanks family!



jaimef702 said:


> Yes sir gotta have a rag with a ghouse.my American garage http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=618586&stc=1&d=1363059234


Hell yea:thumbsup:



heartofthacity said:


> Man I like this one
> 
> I agree! the pinstripe totally add's to the stock line's of the car!
> 
> ...





heartofthacity said:


> Yea mee too! Then I could actully drive my rag more than 3 month out of tha year  I have all kinds of motors for you too: big blocks, small blocks, and Ls.


 I know you do! a 350 or 400 would do very nicely! you would make a good neighbor and cruzzing buddy!



brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 618629


I dig seeing the chrome undies peeking out from under a laid Glasshouse.. Im playa haten on the 454 badge.. no im not,, yes i am!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydro I'd be at your house everyday to cruise


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

alright homies new to the glasshouse world but I had a question what size wheels to run skirts and have no rub or do I have to get a shorter rearend


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> wat rag is that ?


65 impala homie


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

13x5.5 or swap rearend or real daytons with stock suspension dont kno about being switched up with real d's???


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> 13x5.5 or swap rearend or real daytons with stock suspension dont kno about being switched up with real d's???


 what rearend will work


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Hydro I'd be at your house everyday to cruise


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

angelm75 said:


> alright homies new to the glasshouse world but I had a question what size wheels to run skirts and have no rub or do I have to get a shorter rearend


 
congratulations !!! your the 10th 
person to ask that question in 2013!
you win a trip to south central 
Los Angeles. and a Boeman Color Bar! 
just kidding homie.. that question get's asked here about every 10-15 page's...just thumb through some of the glasshouse fest and you will get your answer... from my understanding there are a variety of rear end options you could do. from swapping yours out with a bubble caprice rear end with disk brakes,, I think a late 70's caddy rear end? or 90 caddy? and ford granada's seam to be one of the fav's for the 60's impala riders who have that issue.. what the homie 74chevy was telling you is? that real dayton's have a more shallow off set than china rims and other 13's.. so they tend to have less clearance issues with skirts on a car thats not lifted..
WELCOME TO THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY BRO..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

angelm75 said:


> what rearend will work


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/348934-skirted-topic.html

mUCH OF THIS TOPIC could be useful to Glasshouse riders...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ok so if your lifted d's still rub that was my question. 78-89 devilles, box n bubble caprices u have to shorten driveshaft


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

hey hydro do u still have your 6x9 in package tray do u have spacers


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> hey hydro do u still have your 6x9 in package tray do u have spacers










I went through that spacer issue on my Caddy, so with this car I put the speakers more to the center of the deck..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> 13x5.5 or swap rearend or real daytons with stock suspension dont kno about being switched up with real d's???


when I first got my Glasshouse? I had alot of clearance between the skirt and the real daytons.. there is a chance that it would not have rubbed once i lifted it? but i did not want to take any chance's so I cheated and mounted the skirt to the quarter panel..







I actually kind of like the un-flush look now... but it's just me.. I dont think it will work for me when i lay my 68,, those skirts probably need to be flush for my taste!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 618751
> 
> I went through that spacer issue on my Caddy, so with this car I put the speakers more to the center of the deck..


that wat i was was gonna do but then u gotta cut some of that metal right ?? anyone else using spacers with 10's


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> when I first got my Glasshouse? I had alot of clearance between the skirt and the real daytons.. there is a chance that it would not have rubbed once i lifted it? but i did not want to take any chance's so I cheated and mounted the skirt to the quarter panel..
> View attachment 618755
> 
> I actually kind of like the un-flush look now... but it's just me.. I dont think it will work for me when i lay my 68,, those skirts probably need to be flush for my taste!


like how much clearence u think u had ?? anyone else running daytons n stock rearend?? was thinking of getting some new wheels but dont wanna waste if not needed


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> like how much clearence u think u had ?? anyone else running daytons n stock rearend?? was thinking of getting some new wheels but dont wanna waste if not needed


You can also have your stock rear end narrowed.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

socapots said:


> You can also have your stock rear end narrowed.


$800 min


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> like how much clearence u think u had ?? anyone else running daytons n stock rearend?? was thinking of getting some new wheels but dont wanna waste if not needed


 I really cant say for sure?

But I can tell you that I was very surprised after i put the Daytons on the un-juiced car, the skirts where off and the car was on floor jacks. I put on one skirt with the stock hardware,,and then the other skirt, and i fucken held my breath while lowering the floor jack, half expecting the skirt to pop off, then i did the same on the other side. and the result was no rubbing what so ever! I drove the car like that for 2 days before going under the knife!... I wish I knew exactly how much clearance it really had? (Big Ray from Majestics would probably know) he use to ride Glasshouse's with real D's back in the day!

Now about those speakers? even though I had clearance in my caddy with the 6x9 sitting on top of spacers? it still was kind of a 
pain for me when i ever I had to change a hose or O-rings on the stroke's because the damm magnet would always pull the wrench 
out of my hands while I was loosening the fitting..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> $800 min


And you won't have to buy new wheels or change the rear end, shorten the driveshaft. And won't have to tunnel the body if you want to lay it right out, Or ride layed out. 
All will get you want to be. Some are right for you. Run around will only cost you more in the end.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> ok so if your lifted d's still rub that was my question. 78-89 devilles, box n bubble caprices u have to shorten driveshaft


On SHOPS LAGGARD I ran Sinister 13x7 reverse and before that I ran 14x7 Dayton that are back on right now and I have hydro's; these rims never rub just once in awhile on a sharp turn just the side that is the closest to the rim which I believe is the left side. I have a stock rear-end, and if you do not want any rubbing just grind down the bar handle that you take off and put on the skirts with; just grind it a little bit until you have enough clearance right where the rim lip is at, and you will not rub at all. Just don't try to three wheel with the stock rear-end because you will have major damage. Stay cool from Vic.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

WHATS UP FELLAS NEW TO TH E GLASS HOUSE GAME WHERES A GOOD PLACE TO FIND TAIL LIGHT LENSES, SIDE MARKERS
THANKS


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> WHATS UP FELLAS NEW TO TH E GLASS HOUSE GAME WHERES A GOOD PLACE TO FIND TAIL LIGHT LENSES, SIDE MARKERS
> THANKS


post a pic of ur ride homie...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> WHATS UP FELLAS NEW TO TH E GLASS HOUSE GAME WHERES A GOOD PLACE TO FIND TAIL LIGHT LENSES, SIDE MARKERS
> THANKS


PM heartofthecity


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

shops laggard said:


> On SHOPS LAGGARD I ran Sinister 13x7 reverse and before that I ran 14x7 Dayton that are back on right now and I have hydro's; these rims never rub just once in awhile on a sharp turn just the side that is the closest to the rim which I believe is the left side. I have a stock rear-end, and if you do not want any rubbing just grind down the bar handle that you take off and put on the skirts with; just grind it a little bit until you have enough clearance right where the rim lip is at, and you will not rub at all. Just don't try to three wheel with the stock rear-end because you will have major damage. Stay cool from Vic.


 thanks


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> like how much clearence u think u had ?? anyone else running daytons n stock rearend?? was thinking of getting some new wheels but dont wanna waste if not needed


My rag has 14x7 Dayton and skirts w all factory hardware w stock suspension and doesn't have any clearance or rub issues .


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> I know this has been posted on here before, but what are you guys using for gas Tanks? Some same that if you want lay, the tank has to be changed out :dunno:


 :dunno:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> I think I heard someone say you can use one off a 67/68 impala, just have to shorten the straps


 ttt


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

shops laggard said:


> On SHOPS LAGGARD I ran Sinister 13x7 reverse and before that I ran 14x7 Dayton that are back on right now and I have hydro's; these rims never rub just once in awhile on a sharp turn just the side that is the closest to the rim which I believe is the left side. I have a stock rear-end, and if you do not want any rubbing just grind down the bar handle that you take off and put on the skirts with; just grind it a little bit until you have enough clearance right where the rim lip is at, and you will not rub at all. Just don't try to three wheel with the stock rear-end because you will have major damage. Stay cool from Vic.


three cheer's for Shop's Laggard.. hip hip hurry LOL OKAY ONE CHEER! 

dAMM MY CADILLAC HAD 2 DAYTONS AND 2 CHINA'S.. I REALLY WISH I COULD HAVE KEPT THE RIMS..


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

angelm75 said:


> alright homies new to the glasshouse world but I had a question what size wheels to run skirts and have no rub or do I have to get a shorter rearend


14s


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

13x7 chinas, just pulled skirt out a bit.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> three cheer's for Shop's Laggard.. hip hip hurry LOL OKAY ONE CHEER!
> 
> dAMM MY CADILLAC HAD 2 DAYTONS AND 2 CHINA'S.. I REALLY WISH I COULD HAVE KEPT THE RIMS..


LOL Hydrohype, I can't wait till the Ghouse picnic this year to see everyone again. Stay cool from Vic.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

spook said:


> 13x7 chinas, just pulled skirt out a bit.


Nice Glasshouse bro. Stay cool from Vic.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> thanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

shops laggard said:


> Nice Glasshouse bro. Stay cool from Vic.



x2


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> I know this has been posted on here before, but what are you guys using for gas Tanks? Some same that if you want lay, the tank has to be changed out :dunno:


As far as my 74 goes; I never changed my tank out, just need to take care when you go up, and down driveway's, and deep rut's in the roadway when laid out. Stay cool from Vic.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> congratulations !!! your the 10th
> person to ask that question in 2013!
> you win a trip to south central
> Los Angeles. and a Boeman Color Bar!
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

found this on craigslist looks pretty clean
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/3670312286.html


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

spook said:


> 13x7 chinas, just pulled skirt out a bit.


Looks good how did you get the 13s on the front ? Did you grind the calipers


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

spook said:


> 13x7 chinas, just pulled skirt out a bit.


ant u have to remove mounting hardware n screw in right??


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 618964


 Clean RagHOUSE!


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

shops laggard said:


> Nice Glasshouse bro. Stay cool from Vic.



AGREED :thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i used some adapters i got from ebay,they work perfect ,no grinding. i sold this glasshose a few years ago, i regret it bigtime,.













SouthSide76 said:


> Looks good how did you get the 13s on the front ? Did you grind the calipers


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

yea remove hardware, notch the skirts and install the top with self-tapping screws.ill take pics of the work on my next glasshouse, 




74chevy glasshouse said:


> ant u have to remove mounting hardware n screw in right??


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

spook said:


> i used some adapters i got from ebay,they work perfect ,no grinding. i sold this glasshose a few years ago, i regret it bigtime,.


 i have the exact same setup . been on my 76 for year's with no problems.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i did the same thing on my old glasshouse i rolled the lip of the rear fenderwell took off mounting arm and put self tapping screws in


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> i did the same thing on my old glasshouse i rolled the lip of the rear fenderwell took off mounting arm and put self tapping screws in


x2


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

orlando said:


> i have the exact same setup . been on my 76 for year's with no problems.


I'm getting ready to cut my 76 and don't want the wheel to fall off .. Are they safe with hydraulics


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> found this on craigslist looks pretty clean
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/3670312286.html


Interior look clean as hell!!!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

SouthSide76 said:


> I'm getting ready to cut my 76 and don't want the wheel to fall off .. Are they safe with hydraulics


mine have been on my car from the day i got i and it's been 14 years and i dont know how long my partner danny had them on before me. i am running 13x7 dayton 72 spoke rims.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> i did the same thing on my old glasshouse i rolled the lip of the rear fenderwell took off mounting arm and put self tapping screws in


if u do all that do u still have to pop out skirt ?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Short Rear End, 13x7s, All skirt hardware. LOWRIDE Homies.

P.S.
Sits a little lower now, cut another 1/2 turn of coil since this picture and swapped the Gas Tank out, Can barely see the knock off now.

*


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

had them on 3 glasshouses with hydros with no problems. heres my old glasshouse with setup. 




















SouthSide76 said:


> I'm getting ready to cut my 76 and don't want the wheel to fall off .. Are they safe with hydraulics


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Psta said:


> i posted up a few quicc sneak peek shots a few pages bacc homie! car is close to done!!!!


 *Looking Real Good Homie*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

spook said:


> had them on 3 glasshouses with hydros with no problems. heres my old glasshouse with setup.


*What up Big Spook, Your Glasshouses always came out Clean Homie, can't wait to you get your next one.*:thumbsup:


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

SMURF said:


> *Short Rear End, 13x7s, All skirt hardware. LOWRIDE Homies.
> 
> P.S.
> Sits a little lower now, cut another 1/2 turn of coil since this picture and swapped the Gas Tank out, Can barely see the knock off now.
> ...


what tank did you end up using in your ride?


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

***UNDER CONSTRUCTION***


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

orlando said:


> mine have been on my car from the day i got i and it's been 14 years and i dont know how long my partner danny had them on before me. i am running 13x7 dayton 72 spoke rims.


Thanks man , 14 years I'm convinced that it will be fine


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> what tank did you end up using in your ride?


x2


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SMURF said:


> *Short Rear End, 13x7s, All skirt hardware. LOWRIDE Homies.
> 
> P.S.
> Sits a little lower now, cut another 1/2 turn of coil since this picture and swapped the Gas Tank out, Can barely see the knock off now.
> ...


when u swap rearend the,problem is u cant drive laid out in rear right??? but u can park and be laid out right??


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> when u swap rearend the,problem is u cant drive laid out in rear right??? but u can park and be laid out right??


*When you Swap it Yes, when you Cut the Stock One No. 

Street Driven, Laid Out!!!


















Locked Up, Ass Down!!!

















Lil Bit Of Highway Riding, Ass Down









*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Little bit of Gas Hopping

















and once in a while, why not,


















And I'm Out Fellas.







*


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^ sick line . SMURF showin what it's all about right there :nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> when u swap rearend the,problem is u cant drive laid out in rear right??? but u can park and be laid out right??


Ok so a valid question would be, how low can you have the rear on a swapped rearend and still drive?

Anybody have a pic? Smurfs looks mean but if I can save 600 bucks and only sacrifice an inch or two of lay, i won't lose any sleep


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

SMURF said:


> *Little bit of Gas Hopping
> 
> View attachment 620228
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

88 CADDY REAR








THIS WAS WITH 3 TON REAR SPRINGS , AND 4.5 TURNS, NOW IT HAS 2 TON 3 TURNS, SITS LOWER NOW, BUT WAITING ON NEW 5.20`S TO MOUNT NEW RIMS, SO NO PIC YET


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Ok so a valid question would be, how low can you have the rear on a swapped rearend and still drive?
> 
> Anybody have a pic? Smurfs looks mean but if I can save 600 bucks and only sacrifice an inch or two of lay, i won't lose any sleep


*Little lower than stock, (not goog enough for me) But you'll soon realize that the only way to drive it around with no problems is to drive it a lil higher than stock(not my case). 

Caddy Rear End, Will never go that route again.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*The Famous Tunnel,




 


 

The Olny thing this does is move your problem forward, 

 

 



The only way this Tunnel thing works is by tunneling from the rear seats up to the front transmission hump, way too much in my opinion. 
After all this i said fuck it, called the Homie Chopper and picked up another stock rear end, got it shortened and life has been great ever since. 
*


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SMURF said:


> *Little lower than stock, (not goog enough for me) But you'll soon realize that the only way to drive it around with no problems is to drive it a lil higher than stock(not my case).
> 
> Caddy Rear End, Will never go that route again.*
> 
> ...


I DON`T HAVE ANY GRINDING ON MINE, DRIVEN UP AND THE STREET ALL LAID OUT, NO NOISE, NO ISSUE ON MY 88 REAR END, ONLY THING I WOULD SWITH WOULD MAYBE A DISK BRAKE


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> I DON`T HAVE ANY GRINDING ON MINE, DRIVEN UP AND THE STREET ALL LAID OUT, NO NOISE, NO ISSUE ON MY 88 REAR END, ONLY THING I WOULD SWITH WOULD MAYBE A DISK BRAKE


Ok so this is new...could the caddy rear end change a little from 77?
What year was that one that rubbed?(SMURF)

We should all get together next glasshouse fest and try and get a group discount on shortening our rearends. I'm sure they'd hook us up somewhere If we pulled up with 10 in the back of a pickup haha


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

SMURF said:


> *Little lower than stock, (not goog enough for me) But you'll soon realize that the only way to drive it around with no problems is to drive it a lil higher than stock(not my case).
> 
> Caddy Rear End, Will never go that route again.*
> 
> ...


pm

pm sent homie.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Ok so this is new...could the caddy rear end change a little from 77?
> What year was that one that rubbed?(SMURF)
> 
> We should all get together next glasshouse fest and try and get a group discount on shortening our rearends. I'm sure they'd hook us up somewhere If we pulled up with 10 in the back of a pickup haha


im gonna try 77-79 caddy rear a homie on here said all you gotta do is swap yolks no shortening drive shaft going to the yard half price day


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

someone else said at deisel shops they shorten stock rearend for like 250


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> someone else said at deisel shops they shorten stock rearend for like 250


YOU MEAN DRIVE SHAFT? 250.00?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> im gonna try 77-79 caddy rear a homie on here said all you gotta do is swap yolks no shortening drive shaft going to the yard half price day


Word if you can experiment for half price why not right? I'm just trying to figure out why some people say it hits and another says it doesnt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1/2 PRICE SOUNDS GOOD TO ME


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

orlando said:


> i have the exact same setup . been on my 76 for year's with no problems.


Did u get the 1" ?


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

SMURF said:


> *Little bit of Gas Hopping
> 
> View attachment 620228
> 
> ...


Probably my favorite glass house! Because it lays!!!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> YOU MEAN DRIVE SHAFT? 250.00?


no he said rearend he got his 63 shortened


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Vayzfinest said:


> Did u get the 1" ?


they were on the car when I bought it from my homie. but I went outside and measured and they are 1"


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> no he said rearend he got his 63 shortened


SOUNDS CHEAP


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Vayzfinest said:


> Did u get the 1" ?


You can get in online or your local hot rod / accessory shop


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

There is another guy on here that went the tunnel route too. Can't remember his name now. I copied some of his pics into my build thread so I wouldn't loose them. Now I can't find shit from this phone lol.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Word if you can experiment for half price why not right? I'm just trying to figure out why some people say it hits and another says it doesnt


*Don't know about everyone else Homie, can only speak for my self, i tried it and it was crap, Mine was from a 85 Caddy, so far everyone i've talked to has had some type of problem with the swapped differentials, but it's like everything else Homie, to each his own, driving laid to some may be a little lower than stock, driving Laid out to me is that bumper 1 inch off the ground and when i park, that bumper's on the floor.

Caddy rear End











Short Rear End, Huge Difference











Caddy Rear End









Stock Rear End



















*


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=620662&stc=1&d=1363505348


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=620672&stc=1&d=1363505665


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

spook said:


> had them on 3 glasshouses with hydros with no problems. heres my old glasshouse with setup.



:thumbsup: oooooohh weeee!


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

SMURF said:


> *Don't know about everyone else Homie, can only speak for my self, i tried it and it was crap, Mine was from a 85 Caddy, so far everyone i've talked to has had some type of problem with the swapped differentials, but it's like everything else Homie, to each his own, driving laid to some may be a little lower than stock, driving Laid out to me is that bumper 1 inch off the ground and when i park, that bumper's on the floor.
> 
> Caddy rear End
> 
> ...


You just inspired me to shorten my rear end...just have find a spot that does it


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...nt.php?attachmentid=620688&stc=1&d=1363506261 Didnt change a thing rolln 13x7 all day..


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...nt.php?attachmentid=620687&stc=1&d=1363506261


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> You just inspired me to shorten my rear end...just have find a spot that does it


x2 how much off each side. I wanna lay with no problems.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> You just inspired me to shorten my rear end...just have find a spot that does it


He is the one that made me see the light. I was all about the caddy swap until I read his posts. Then I saw the differances. And my whole world changed.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Mister 76 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...nt.php?attachmentid=620688&stc=1&d=1363506261 Didnt change a thing rolln 13x7 all day..


real d,s???


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

socapots said:


> He is the one that made me see the light. I was all about the caddy swap until I read his posts. Then I saw the differances. And my whole world changed.


His posts have probably been the most helpful in actually making a decision about this rearend thing. Just need to find a place that doesn't charge $800 bucks now


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Was watching an old Nelly video


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

orlando said:


> x2 how much off each side. I wanna lay with no problems.


1 1/2 each side


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

orlando said:


> x2 how much off each side. I wanna lay with no problems.


1 1/2 each side??


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> no he said rearend he got his 63 shortened


Who said this? That's good info for us if its true


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> His posts have probably been the most helpful in actually making a decision about this rearend thing. Just need to find a place that doesn't charge $800 bucks now


I've never looked into it up here where I am. But if I took the car to a place and they did all the work 800 wouldn't seem that bad. I'd guess it would be at least a days worth of work. 100 bucks an hour. Custom work is custom work. And is rarely cheap.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Who said this? That's good info for us if its true


skirted fest guy in n.c.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> You just inspired me to shorten my rear end...just have find a spot that does it





orlando said:


> x2 how much off each side. I wanna lay with no problems.





socapots said:


> He is the one that made me see the light. I was all about the caddy swap until I read his posts. Then I saw the differances. And my whole world changed.





LostInSanPedro said:


> His posts have probably been the most helpful in actually making a decision about this rearend thing. Just need to find a place that doesn't charge $800 bucks now


*Just sharing my Experience with the whole thing Homies. 

3/4s of an inch on each side is all i did, and really all u really need.

















Heavy Duty Axles,









Cleaned up, New Brakes, Hardware, cylinders and Re-enforced,









3/4"s

*


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

SMURF said:


> *Just sharing my Experience with the whole thing Homies.
> 
> 3/4s of an inch on each side is all i did, and really all u really need.
> 
> ...


thank's that help's a lot. good pictures.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

i found out that if you order custom axels or buy custom made and take them to a rearend shop it's cheaper than if you just drop off your rearend and tell them to narrow it.dutchman motorsports on the internet sell's gm custom c-clip axels for 235.oo a pair.the rearend shop in san jose told me 200.00 to cut axel housing .500.00 for custom axels.so i called them back and told them i would get the axels myself and they said that would be fine.doing it this way is about 200.00 dollar differance.for me even if shipping is 50 or 60 dollars.


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

orlando said:


> thank's that help's a lot. good pictures.


X2. Would this info also work for a 72 Caprice? The 71-73 topic is not so lively and informative as this one! Thanks homies.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

SMURF said:


> *Don't know about everyone else Homie, can only speak for my self, i tried it and it was crap, Mine was from a 85 Caddy, so far everyone i've talked to has had some type of problem with the swapped differentials, but it's like everything else Homie, to each his own, driving laid to some may be a little lower than stock, driving Laid out to me is that bumper 1 inch off the ground and when i park, that bumper's on the floor.
> 
> Caddy rear End
> 
> ...


And your driving with it layed out like that? with out the driveshaft hitting?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Smurf, do you remember how long the new axels are?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Smurf, do you remember how long the new axels are?


3/4 inch shorter, i think he posted the exact length it like a year ago


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

dlinehustler said:


> And your driving with it layed out like that? with out the driveshaft hitting?


*Yes Sir, No Hitting, no Binding. Highway approved.









Ass down / Front Up, This is when the Rear is at its lowest point, well while driving that is, sits lower when parked. 
*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Aaron6284 said:


> X2. Would this info also work for a 72 Caprice? The 71-73 topic is not so lively and informative as this one! Thanks homies.


Yes


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

SMURF said:


> *Yes Sir, No Hitting, no Binding. Highway approved.
> 
> View attachment 621390
> 
> ...



Well their you go! good info Smurf!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Aaron6284 said:


> X2. Would this info also work for a 72 Caprice? The 71-73 topic is not so lively and informative as this one! Thanks homies.


 GLASSHOUSE RIDERS ARE A STRONG CROWD.. NO BODY EVER TRULY WALKS AWAY, AFTER OWNING 74-76 CAPRICE/IMPALA'S
(IT JUST CANT BE DONE)































:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> GLASSHOUSE RIDERS ARE A STRONG CROWD.. NO BODY EVER TRULY WALKS AWAY, AFTER OWNING 74-76 CAPRICE/IMPALA'S
> (IT JUST CANT BE DONE)


Totally agree


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> GLASSHOUSE RIDERS ARE A STRONG CROWD.. NO BODY EVER TRULY WALKS AWAY, AFTER OWNING 74-76 CAPRICE/IMPALA'S
> (IT JUST CANT BE DONE)


TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> Totally agree







yes indeed


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

fellas, does 73 wheelwell trim fit a 75?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> GLASSHOUSE RIDERS ARE A STRONG CROWD.. NO BODY EVER TRULY WALKS AWAY, AFTER OWNING 74-76 CAPRICE/IMPALA'S
> (IT JUST CANT BE DONE)
> 
> x74...TTT FOR THE GLASSHOUSE FAM...HEY SMURF WHAT GAS TANK ARE YOU RUNNING TO BE ABEL TO LAY LIKE THAT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Hydrohype said:
> 
> 
> > GLASSHOUSE RIDERS ARE A STRONG CROWD.. NO BODY EVER TRULY WALKS AWAY, AFTER OWNING 74-76 CAPRICE/IMPALA'S
> ...


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks smurf, i appreciate the help & knowledge


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guys sorry for no posts as of late i just have a question to all posters i have had the idea to open up a glasshouse web page and forum... witch would include pics, common questions like rear end swap etc and really do it all up what do you guys thing i oviously dont want to put in alot of time if i have no one joining would anyone join or would this be a flop any suggestions ideas etc??


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

silkk said:


> hey guys sorry for no posts as of late i just have a question to all posters i have had the idea to open up a glasshouse web page and forum... witch would include pics, common questions like rear end swap etc and really do it all up what do you guys thing i oviously dont want to put in alot of time if i have no one joining would anyone join or would this be a flop any suggestions ideas etc??


Gonna have to be prepared to welcome the Miami boys...unless you want 20 registered members.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Gonna have to be prepared to welcome the Miami boys...unless you want 20 registered members.


Actually big rim car guys don't have tha same questions as low lows. I think it's a great idea :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> fellas, does 73 wheelwell trim fit a 75?


75 Impala, yes.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> 75 Impala, yes.


Caprice to caprice?


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

http://boise.craigslist.org/cto/3685105601.html CREAM PUFF


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Actually big rim car guys don't have tha same questions as low lows. I think it's a great idea :thumbsup:


Oh I'm not opposed, I'd join. Really don't come on here much more than to check the fest anyway.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

red chev said:


> http://boise.craigslist.org/cto/3685105601.html CREAM PUFF


THEY KEEP POPPING UP!
THIS ONE LOOKS REAL NICE, BUT IT LOOKS LIKE THE PAINTS NOT GOING TO CLEAN UP


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

red chev said:


> http://boise.craigslist.org/cto/3685105601.html CREAM PUFF


wow shit...


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

How can i get my 73 impala to hop with 10 batts piston pump 5 ton front i have soft coils in the back very spongy when i give car 2 hit its fights its self


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

86bluemcLS said:


> How can i get my 73 impala to hop with 10 batts piston pump 5 ton front i have soft coils in the back very spongy when i give car 2 hit its fights its self


You got the wrong ride homie.
If you had a 74-76 it would hop 36 inches with a regular pump on 36 volts no problem....


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

red chev said:


> http://boise.craigslist.org/cto/3685105601.html CREAM PUFF


What kind of floor mats r those?


----------



## doc-lowrider (Oct 2, 2010)

Looking for some help I have 93 caprice wagon and I'm looking to put a true rule exhaoust on it. Butt the crossmember is only notched on one Side.


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

MY BOY'S 74 GLASSHOUSE


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

J RAIDER said:


> MY BOY'S 74 GLASSHOUSE
> View attachment 621994


Wats he running inrear?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> same-same


Waz up Phil u ever find those corners??


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

86bluemcLS said:


> How can i get my 73 impala to hop with 10 batts piston pump 5 ton front i have soft coils in the back very spongy when i give car 2 hit its fights its self





manu samoa said:


> You got the wrong ride homie.
> If you had a 74-76 it would hop 36 inches with a regular pump on 36 volts no problem....


I kind of agree with samoa on the year.. 71-73 caprice/impala's are kind of long in the nose, short in the trunk and heavy in the middle of the body.. sort of like the big year Monte Carlo's. Hopefully for you? 8 out of those 10 battery's you have are running along the very back of the trunk from left to right? for weight distribution! and yes with 10 battery's your coils can not afford to be spongy because as soon as your front tires leave the ground ? the rear coils take the weight.. I dont know what dump you have,check valve or the type of hose's your running? But if your front 5 ton coils are not cut, and not already collapsed? your piston pump with 96 volts ( 8 battery's to the nose) should get you at 36 inch's or higher depending on how high your rear lock up is, and how quick is your switch hand.. this thread is really for the 74-76 guys, try talking to one of the homies on 71-73 caprice/impala thread's, they could tell you better..:thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*What's Up Homies, 
Was bored and remembered that one of the Homies sent me this small clip of a couple licks on the Freeway, I started messing with this editing program and made a tiny clip:biggrin:, sorry quality is not that great.*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SMURF said:


> *What's Up Homies,
> Was bored and remembered that one of the Homies sent me this small clip of a couple licks on the Freeway, I started messing with this editing program and made a tiny clip:biggrin:, sorry quality is not that great.*



100% dopeness!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

red chev said:


> http://boise.craigslist.org/cto/3685105601.html CREAM PUFF


Oh man that's beautiful :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

J RAIDER said:


> MY BOY'S 74 GLASSHOUSE
> View attachment 621994


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SMURF said:


> *What's Up Homies,
> Was bored and remembered that one of the Homies sent me this small clip of a couple licks on the Freeway, I started messing with this editing program and made a tiny clip:biggrin:, sorry quality is not that great.*


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

red chev said:


> http://boise.craigslist.org/cto/3685105601.html CREAM PUFF


Damn just down the road. The Glasshouse Looks clean


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


Damn this Glasshouse is Fucken bad.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

red chev said:


> http://boise.craigslist.org/cto/3685105601.html CREAM PUFF


That's nice. 
Wish I had the cash to spend like that. Then again if it had power doors and windows I'd probably try to actually do something. I'd be picky spending that kinda cash.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> That's nice.
> Wish I had the cash to spend like that. Then again if it had power doors and windows I'd probably try to actually do something. I'd be picky spending that kinda cash.


 BEEN EMAILING THE GUY, SO FAR, I`M NOT AS EXCITED AS I 1st WAS,,,,,,,
GETTING MORE PICS IN A WHILE (I HOPE) BUT GOING "OFF THE ROAD, AND INTO A DITCH" IS NOT KEEPING MY ATTENTION


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION CC 75 Impala


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

socapots said:


> That's nice.
> Wish I had the cash to spend like that. Then again if it had power doors and windows I'd probably try to actually do something. I'd be picky spending that kinda cash.


 i dont see window rollers..its hard to tell!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

wence said:


> View attachment 622159
> View attachment 622161
> ONE BAD CREATION CC 75 Impala


:thumbsup:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Wats he running inrear?


stock rearend n 14x7 OG DAYTONS


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


 Nice Pic!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

J RAIDER said:


> MY BOY'S 74 GLASSHOUSE
> View attachment 621994


Any more pic of this 74looks nice


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

red chev said:


> i dont see window rollers..its hard to tell!


yeah. i know what you mean. 
i was looking for them too. didn't see it listed in the add either.. reading the rest of the add he was pretty thorough on what options the car had..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> BEEN EMAILING THE GUY, SO FAR, I`M NOT AS EXCITED AS I 1st WAS,,,,,,,
> GETTING MORE PICS IN A WHILE (I HOPE) BUT GOING "OFF THE ROAD, AND INTO A DITCH" IS NOT KEEPING MY ATTENTION


wait wait.. they put it in a ditch?? damn.. that aint cool id expect very minimal damage if any for that price point..


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

Does anyone know a place where I can send my 76 bezels to get chromed? I called a place in New York but man they want 300 a piece!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

glasshouse parts everywhere


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

kjkj87 said:


> View attachment 622420
> View attachment 622421
> View attachment 622422
> glasshouse parts everywhere


CHOP SHOP RIGHT THERE,,,,,,,,,,,,,ARE YOU SAVING A RAG?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> wait wait.. they put it in a ditch?? damn.. that aint cool id expect very minimal damage if any for that price point..


HOW ELSE ARE YOU GOING TO DETERMINE THAT GRANNY CAN`T SEE? THAT WAS THE CARS LAST RIDE, BEFORE IT WAS PULLED FROM DEAR `OL MOM
SHE ALSO WIPED OUT A "DELINERIER"?( THINK I SPELLED IT RIGHT, I ONLY HEARD THOSE MENTION ON "ICE ROAD TRUCKERS") 
WELL ACCORDING TO THE "SON" `OL MOM WIPED OUT A FEW OF THEM, WHEN THEY HIT THE ICE ROAD. THEN HIT THE DITCH, CAR GOT CARVED UP WITH THE BOBBED WIRE, SO THE BOTTOM WAS RE-PAINTED, DOESN`T MATCH IN THE PICS, THAT MIGHT HAVE BEEN WHEN THEY WENT TO DUALS OUT THE REAR. THE OG EXHAUST WAS NO MATCH FOR THE ICE ROAD!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LALO said:


> Does anyone know a place where I can send my 76 bezels to get chromed? I called a place in New York but man they want 300 a piece!


YOUR LUCKY YOU FOUND A SPOT TO CHROME PLASTIC!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

yes-sur another rag house coming soon


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

kjkj87 said:


> yes-sur another rag house coming soon


NICE!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANYBODY SEE THIS?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...86-1974-chevrolet-caprice-header-fenders.html


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> YOUR LUCKY YOU FOUND A SPOT TO CHROME PLASTIC!


What place did he find because that place in new York charges too much they wanted to charge me 3000 for my grill and two bezel for my 74


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

21st century


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

And that's cause we were sending 4 sets


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I got.quoted 300 for grill n 60 a Bezel afew years back


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> What place did he find because that place in new York charges too much they wanted to charge me 3000 for my grill and two bezel for my 74


there's a place in sacramento that does the chrome paint.i saw 75 caprice at the woodland show that they did the headlight bucket's they looked real good.here's their number 916-452-5099


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

I found a couple more places that I'm gonna give a call and ill let you all know


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Lalo let us know what you find


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what about the place in Santa Ana /Anahiem that chromes plastic?


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> Lalo let us know what you find


You got it


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> what about the place in Santa Ana /Anahiem that chromes plastic?


Yes I think thats where I got a quote , or maybe la habra


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Yes I think thats where I got a quote , or maybe la habra


info please
i got a couple sets of bezles to try it on


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

orlando said:


> there's a place in sacramento that does the chrome paint.i saw 75 caprice at the woodland show that they did the headlight bucket's they looked real good.here's their number 916-452-5099


Cool deal thanks brother ill check them out


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> I kind of agree with samoa on the year.. 71-73 caprice/impala's are kind of long in the nose, short in the trunk and heavy in the middle of the body.. sort of like the big year Monte Carlo's. Hopefully for you? 8 out of those 10 battery's you have are running along the very back of the trunk from left to right? for weight distribution! and yes with 10 battery's your coils can not afford to be spongy because as soon as your front tires leave the ground ? the rear coils take the weight.. I dont know what dump you have,check valve or the type of hose's your running? But if your front 5 ton coils are not cut, and not already collapsed? your piston pump with 96 volts ( 8 battery's to the nose) should get you at 36 inch's or higher depending on how high your rear lock up is, and how quick is your switch hand.. this thread is really for the 74-76 guys, try talking to one of the homies on 71-73 caprice/impala thread's, they could tell you better..:thumbsup:



they told me to come here ask for advice lol


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

looks like a cool start for a cool price..
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/cto/3694127917.html


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> YOUR LUCKY YOU FOUND A SPOT TO CHROME PLASTIC!


Creation & Chrome
24854 Rockfeller Ave
Valencia, Ca. 91355
661-373-2727 for your plastic chrome needs, I got this out of lowrider mag


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> HOW ELSE ARE YOU GOING TO DETERMINE THAT GRANNY CAN`T SEE? THAT WAS THE CARS LAST RIDE, BEFORE IT WAS PULLED FROM DEAR `OL MOM
> SHE ALSO WIPED OUT A "DELINERIER"?( THINK I SPELLED IT RIGHT, I ONLY HEARD THOSE MENTION ON "ICE ROAD TRUCKERS")
> WELL ACCORDING TO THE "SON" `OL MOM WIPED OUT A FEW OF THEM, WHEN THEY HIT THE ICE ROAD. THEN HIT THE DITCH, CAR GOT CARVED UP WITH THE BOBBED WIRE, SO THE BOTTOM WAS RE-PAINTED, DOESN`T MATCH IN THE PICS, THAT MIGHT HAVE BEEN WHEN THEY WENT TO DUALS OUT THE REAR. THE OG EXHAUST WAS NO MATCH FOR THE ICE ROAD!


Damn. That poor poor car. I've been on some ice roads. Not cool. He send you pics of the underbody too?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Damn. That poor poor car. I've been on some ice roads. Not cool. He send you pics of the underbody too?


NAW, NOW THAT`S I`M GETTING INTO THE MEAT OF THE CARS CONDITION,,,,,,,,,,,,,THE RESPONSES ARE NOT COMING BACK AS FAST
I GOTTA TRACK DOWN RYANS OLD ONE!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> NAW, NOW THAT`S I`M GETTING INTO THE MEAT OF THE CARS CONDITION,,,,,,,,,,,,,THE RESPONSES ARE NOT COMING BACK AS FAST
> I GOTTA TRACK DOWN RYANS OLD ONE!


Yea i was wondering why they said new exhaust in tha description. A car that has that low mileage and "spent it's whole life in a garage" doesn't usually need new exhaust unless something has happened.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea i was wondering why they said new exhaust in tha description. A car that has that low mileage and "spent it's whole life in a garage" doesn't usually need new exhaust unless something has happened.


ICE ROAD GRANNY
CAR HAS A STORY TO IT, PLAIN AND SIMPLE.
BUT I TRULY THINK IT STILL IS A REAL NICE HONEST CAR, BUT IT WILL NEED FRESH PAINT. BUT WHO KNOWS HOW BAD IT HIT THE DITCH? WILL IT, OR DOES IT PULL TO 1 SIDE?, 
WAS THE DAMAGE ALL HE TOLD ME? WITHOUT SEEING IT PERSON, YOUR GAMBLING. IT NEEDS TO BE IN THE 5K TO 6K RANGE TOPS THAT WAY YOU CAN FIX WHAT EVER YOU FIND, AND STILL BE OKAY OWNING THE CAR. IT WOULD BE A CAR TO CANDY BLUE IT, AND JUICE IT!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Hmm what's this...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> ICE ROAD GRANNY
> CAR HAS A STORY TO IT, PLAIN AND SIMPLE.
> BUT I TRULY THINK IT STILL IS A REAL NICE HONEST CAR, BUT IT WILL NEED FRESH PAINT. BUT WHO KNOWS HOW BAD IT HIT THE DITCH? WILL IT, OR DOES IT PULL TO 1 SIDE?,
> WAS THE DAMAGE ALL HE TOLD ME? WITHOUT SEEING IT PERSON, YOUR GAMBLING. IT NEEDS TO BE IN THE 5K TO 6K RANGE TOPS THAT WAY YOU CAN FIX WHAT EVER YOU FIND, AND STILL BE OKAY OWNING THE CAR. IT WOULD BE A CAR TO CANDY BLUE IT, AND JUICE IT!


Yea I'd be warry seeing how he didn't mention that accident in tha ad.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Hmm what's this...


MY BAD,,
I THOUGHT THIS WAS AN OG STYLE SUNROOF, I SAW YOU POSTED 42 INCH.
THAT A GREAT SIZE , IT MATCHES THE ROOF LINES REAL NICE


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> ICE ROAD GRANNY
> CAR HAS A STORY TO IT, PLAIN AND SIMPLE.
> BUT I TRULY THINK IT STILL IS A REAL NICE HONEST CAR, BUT IT WILL NEED FRESH PAINT. BUT WHO KNOWS HOW BAD IT HIT THE DITCH? WILL IT, OR DOES IT PULL TO 1 SIDE?,
> WAS THE DAMAGE ALL HE TOLD ME? WITHOUT SEEING IT PERSON, YOUR GAMBLING. IT NEEDS TO BE IN THE 5K TO 6K RANGE TOPS THAT WAY YOU CAN FIX WHAT EVER YOU FIND, AND STILL BE OKAY OWNING THE CAR. IT WOULD BE A CAR TO CANDY BLUE IT, AND JUICE IT!


Well said. I'd be to scared to buy it for what could have happened to it.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> OLD AMERICAN SUNROOF?


Something like that

Been a long time since I got to drive her, gonna feel good with the sky above my head


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Something like that
> 
> Been a long time since I got to drive her, gonna feel good with the sky above my head


LOOKS NICE!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Hmm what's this...


what size is that..


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I finally got to drive my rag house a lil bit today i went to go get some tires since the ones on it were rotted out... i must say it felt damn good


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

kjkj87 said:


> Creation & Chrome
> 24854 Rockfeller Ave
> Valencia, Ca. 91355
> 661-373-2727 for your plastic chrome needs, I got this out of lowrider mag


Thanks homie for the info


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> what size is that..


42" ill get that code for you tomorrow man, sorry been lagging


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> LOOKS NICE!


Thanks, feels like money well spent


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

who did ur roof bro


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> who did ur roof bro


National sunroof


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I finally got to drive my rag house a lil bit today i went to go get some tires since the ones on it were rotted out... i must say it felt damn good


Nice :thumbsup: I'll be in mine this weekend! :run:!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Something like that
> 
> Been a long time since I got to drive her, gonna feel good with the sky above my head


DIDN`T KNOW IT WAS A 42,,
NOW REAAALLLY LOOKING GOOD!
WHO INSTALLED IT?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

That 42 looks sweet man. 
Nice choice. 
How do you plan to finish out the interior of the roof?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> National sunroof


Nice i hope you got a good deal... I know he is kinda pricey, did he revit it in?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> DIDN`T KNOW IT WAS A 42,,
> NOW REAAALLLY LOOKING GOOD!
> WHO INSTALLED IT?


Yea it still looks small installed but I can see how tight the 44 must fit. It'd be getting close to where the roof curves


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

44" barely fits....but got mine in there...on my 74'


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

socapots said:


> That 42 looks sweet man.
> Nice choice.
> How do you plan to finish out the interior of the roof?


Not sure yet man..I like the look of the bow headliner but the guy who installed it wants to do a one piece


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> 44" barely fits....but got mine in there...on my 74'


I got to compare the 44 and 42 and I really like how much bigger the glass is on the short side. How's yours coming along? Haven't seen you posting too many pics lately


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

it's going.... slowly but going...lost my drive lately 



















ready for some more long lock


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

long block stupid iPhone


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

SMURF said:


> *What's Up Homies,
> Was bored and remembered that one of the Homies sent me this small clip of a couple licks on the Freeway, I started messing with this editing program and made a tiny clip:biggrin:, sorry quality is not that great.*


Will 13/6.5 rims or 14/6.5 rims work with out having to cut the rear end....and after you cut it, can you still roll stocks?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

My Dad said:


> Will 13/6.5 rims or 14/6.5 rims work with out having to cut the rear end....and after you cut it, can you still roll stocks?


Mines cut out on stocks(with the skirt hardware cut off) and it 3s no problem.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> long block stupid iPhone


Looks good though. to me it's not just another glasshouse in primer because I've seen all the detail work.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Mines cut out on stocks(with the skirt hardware cut off) and it 3s no problem.


Okay so even if you cut you can still run stocks.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Mines cut out on stocks(with the skirt hardware cut off) and it 3s no problem.


I think he means if u cut rearend or swap it out


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Not sure yet man..I like the look of the bow headliner but the guy who installed it wants to do a one piece


Bow looks good the interior guy tried to do one peice but I made him redo bow


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

My Dad said:


> Okay so even if you cut you can still run stocks.


Sorry I meant to type that I'm running the stock uncut rearend too. And yeah I don't see why you wouldn't be able to run stocks? If anything there's more room but everything else would be the same right?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Bow looks good the interior guy tried to do one peice but I made him redo bow


You have a picture? I think one piece looks too modern


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Looks good though. to me it's not just another glasshouse in primer because I've seen all the detail work.


thanks.....yea can't wait to seal it with epoxy and prep for paint

*my headliner with the 44".... my interior guy used original material ( with the little holes) and stretched it....looked great


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fuck I miss this glasshouse


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuck I miss this glasshouse


Nice... You doing the same black/cream combo again?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

naw brother.... that color combo is respectively retired


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Sorry I meant to type that I'm running the stock uncut rearend too. And yeah I don't see why you wouldn't be able to run stocks? If anything there's more room but everything else would be the same right?


Might rub on frame or wheel well


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> You have a picture? I think one piece looks too modern


Ill try to post but for some reason cant do photobucket from fone android


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> naw brother.... that color combo is respectively retired


with a body that straight n sharp black or a dark color will look sick


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> with a body that straight n sharp black or a dark color will look sick


BMW got a nice dark blue...imperial blue I think. Fucking sick


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Jr's Glasshouse Imperials Los Angeles


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

kjkj87 said:


> Creation & Chrome
> 24854 Rockfeller Ave
> Valencia, Ca. 91355
> 661-373-2727 for your plastic chrome needs, I got this out of lowrider mag


Thanks bro


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

SAUL said:


>


Sexy!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SAUL said:


> Jr's Glasshouse Imperials Los Angeles


BADASS ONE OF MY FAVS



WELL PRETTY MUCH ANY GLASSHOUSE IS MY FAV


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> naw brother.... that color combo is respectively retired


Nicely put bro. I know how that is... Pic of the whole car please so we can all share in your misery ..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SAUL said:


>


this ride is on my phone on the unlock imperials this is his Watever ride
my fav


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Not sure yet man..I like the look of the bow headliner but the guy who installed it wants to do a one piece


Yeah. I always liked the bow look. Never wanted to mess with a roof cause I never thought you could do that properly and still have a sunroof or Ts.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

SAUL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

Started a bit of spring cleaning on this mf


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

pre-stamp dayna danes on shine


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

SELF MADE said:


> pre-stamp dayna danes on shine
> 
> View attachment 623364


2 thumbs up!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Self made. That is looking sweet man.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> Self made. That is looking sweet man.


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

SELF MADE said:


> pre-stamp dayna danes on shine
> 
> View attachment 623364


x2 og the only way 2 roll !!!!!!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

SELF MADE said:


> Started a bit of spring cleaning on this mf
> 
> View attachment 623362
> 
> ...


Nice color! Did you buy this recently or get it painted? How'd I miss this?

Also your garage is huge


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ATTTENTION GLASSHOUSE BROTHERS

there's a 75' caprice in the ecology not much left.... some assholes broke most of the interior stuff....but has good drivers door with chrome mirror...both quarter glass...rear window...trunk...and suspension....

text me for pics


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

the ecology off lomita and Wilmington ave


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Did u see if it had vinyl top moldings??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

naw no top moldings...quarters and quarter windows have good metal.


don't see these too often around here...also a 71' 4 door couple rows down with some good stuff that's inter-changeable


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Did u see if it had vinyl top moldings??


THEY PULLED SOME TOP TRIM OFF A GREEN G/H IN THE "ROTTING IMPALA THREAD
G/H HAD ALL THE TRIM, THEN THE TRIM GONE, I`M GUESSING THE THE GUY THAT TOO THE PICS, HAS THE TRIM
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/21661-rotting-away-impala-fest-366.html


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

SAUL said:


>


Very nice Glasshouse.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

SELF MADE said:


> Started a bit of spring cleaning on this mf
> 
> View attachment 623362
> 
> ...


Very nice Raghouse.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SAUL said:


> Jr's Glasshouse Imperials Los Angeles


:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuck I miss this glasshouse


finally somewhere i can see the pics.. that looks real good man..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SAUL said:


>


damn that looks clean..


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

Just Picked Up My First Glasshouse from this old couple in Montana Original Owners . . .


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Looking good homie!


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

gordoloc213 said:


> Just Picked Up My First Glasshouse from this old couple in Montana Original Owners . . .
> View attachment 623938


NICE!!!! Did they even sit in it? Thats a clean gh, good come up & welcome to the family


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave: Rich


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

gordoloc213 said:


> Just Picked Up My First Glasshouse from this old couple in Montana Original Owners . . .
> View attachment 623938


Nice


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

gordoloc213 said:


> Just Picked Up My First Glasshouse from this old couple in Montana Original Owners . . .
> View attachment 623938


What a find! How much ?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

gordoloc213 said:


> Just Picked Up My First Glasshouse from this old couple in Montana Original Owners . . .
> View attachment 623938






Very nice....

Does anyone have a radiator overflow resavor for sale?


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks for the kind words fellas.

good story behind this one....









first glasshouse fiend to guess how many years it sat under that cover gets a free bag of chips !


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

I say 10 years?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'd say 15


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

12


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

gordoloc213 said:


> Just Picked Up My First Glasshouse from this old couple in Montana Original Owners . . .
> View attachment 623938


Fucking nice...I dreamt of finding one exactly like this..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> NICE!!!! Did they even sit in it? Thats a clean gh, good come up & welcome to the family


X2 :wow: How many miles on it? Can't be over 40k!



SELF MADE said:


> thanks for the kind words fellas.
> 
> good story behind this one....
> 
> ...


6 :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SELF MADE said:


> thanks for the kind words fellas.
> 
> good story behind this one....
> 
> ...


I'd say since 89. What's that 24? Yeah. 24..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

gordoloc213 said:


> Just Picked Up My First Glasshouse from this old couple in Montana Original Owners . . .
> View attachment 623938


Welcome to the fest man. Real nice ride. What are the options in it?
What's the plans?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dope.....


and the Nissan


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

does anyone have a radiator overflow tank for sale?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'll check might have one


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

A/C, Disk Breaks, 71,xxx, 350 clean interior flawless 1976 impala sat for 15 years turned on the first try


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

do they have skirts for 76 impala?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

gordoloc213 said:


> do they have skirts for 76 impala?


impalas didn't come with skirts... but they bolt right up


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

alright check this shit...























first time seen in daylight since 1985. 
no joke - do the math on that shit ...

28yrs.

i was straight trippin out.:run:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

is the frame of a HT the same as rag top ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SELF MADE said:


> alright check this shit...
> 
> View attachment 624447
> 
> ...


SNOW TIRES ON THE BACK?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

gordoloc213 said:


> A/C, Disk Breaks, 71,xxx, 350 clean interior flawless 1976 impala sat for 15 years turned on the first try


HOW LONG TILL YOU LIST IT TO THE BOTTOM PART OF YOUR SIGNATURE?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> HOW LONG TILL YOU LIST IT TO THE BOTTOM PART OF YOUR SIGNATURE?



:rofl: :burn:


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> HOW LONG TILL YOU LIST IT TO THE BOTTOM PART OF YOUR SIGNATURE?


already there homie


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> impalas didn't come with skirts... but they bolt right up


so if i get skirts what modifications do i have to do new to the glasshouse game


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

also i like the 75 caprice grill better are they interchangable with the 76 impala


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

gordoloc213 said:


> so if i get skirts what modifications do i have to do new to the glasshouse game


simple as installing the brackets and adjust


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

kjkj87 said:


> is the frame of a HT the same as rag top ?


 only differance is ragtop siderail's are fully enclosed hardtop's are open the big differance is the fuel lines im using ragtop frame so im ordering ragtop fuel lines pre bent


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SELF MADE said:


> alright check this shit...
> 
> View attachment 624447
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool man. And I was close too lol. I think. Can't remember what I said now lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Nice vid man.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

SELF MADE said:


> alright check this shit...
> 
> View attachment 624447
> 
> ...


The rally/fog lamps are a nice touch :cheesy:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

fully optioned "canadian package" 
snow-tires, fog lamps and no AC....
:rofl:



socapots - you get like half a bag of virtual chips homie. 24 wasnt a bad guess.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> I'll check might have one


hey Phil did u ever find that corner of the vinyl top trim u had ??? Sorry if u already responded


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

SELF MADE said:


> alright check this shit...
> 
> View attachment 624447
> 
> ...


sick!!!


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Sorry I meant to type that I'm running the stock uncut rearend too. And yeah I don't see why you wouldn't be able to run stocks? If anything there's more room but everything else would be the same right?


Thanks,


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

In cen cal 1976 Chevy Caprice Landall, engine has been rebuilt, runs good, pass smogg, pink slip on hand. ice pearl black paint, clean interior, new carpet, headliner, pwr seats clean,pwr windows, $5,500/ trade 65-59 impala

SOLD


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

SELF MADE said:


> fully optioned "canadian package"
> snow-tires, fog lamps and no AC....
> :rofl:


Nice :rofl: What's the plan for her?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

REGALHILOW said:


> In cen cal 1976 Chevy Caprice Landall, engine has been rebuilt, runs good, pass smogg, pink slip on hand. ice pearl black paint, clean interior, new carpet, headliner, pwr seats clean,pwr windows, $5,500/ trade 65-59 impala
> intrested callers only (559)750-8578
> 
> 
> ...


IT COMES WITH THE NEW 2013 SMOG TEST ALREADY DONE?
5500.00 GOOD PRICE


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SELF MADE said:


> fully optioned "canadian package"
> snow-tires, fog lamps and no AC....
> :rofl:
> 
> ...


Woohoo.. And I'm half in the bag right now!! Haha. That makes a full bag.. Lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

BIG RED said:


> The rally/fog lamps are a nice touch :cheesy:


Lol. That was one of the only two sizes they came in back then. My old man had the same thing on his vandura lol.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

REGALHILOW said:


> In cen cal 1976 Chevy Caprice Landall, engine has been rebuilt, runs good, pass smogg, pink slip on hand. ice pearl black paint, clean interior, new carpet, headliner, pwr seats clean,pwr windows, $5,500/ trade 65-59 impala
> intrested callers only (559)750-8578
> 
> 
> ...


Eww what did those seats come out of


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Eww what did those seats come out of


Reminds me if caddy seats.


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> IT COMES WITH THE NEW 2013 SMOG TEST ALREADY DONE?
> 5500.00 GOOD PRICE



yes it pass smog so it good for 90 day if buy no smog to transfer owner ship.The seat are out new caprice.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Eww what did those seats come out of


Looks to me like they could be out of a late 80's box caprice :dunno:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

question for your guys. will a 76 impala front clip fit onto a 74 impala?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

chevycaprice89 said:


> question for your guys. will a 76 impala front clip fit onto a 74 impala?


have to swap fenders hood and core support also


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

socapots said:


> Reminds me if caddy seats.[/QUOTE
> 
> I got caddy seats in my rag when i bought it and i have to see how to pull them out because they are all the way on the floor and the motor just clicks when i hook it up direct.. anyone have any suggestions.. what other seats can i use


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

BIG RED said:


> Nice :rofl: What's the plan for her?


just gettin back up to strength. gonna mash it as is and get to know it. original theme all day for a while yet.

the old loc that had it said the timing chain was done and that is why it had sat. i took his word and did the chain in the first week.
added a fresh battery, fuel pump, rebuilt the 2barrel, front calipers, prop valve, oil, plugs, filter and a tank of gas and it was on !


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> have to swap fenders hood and core support also[/QUOT ....... nice thanks I have a complete 76 impala front end and am looking to buy a 74 but the front end on it is pretty bad. so to save money I think I would like to do that BUT id like to still keep the classic 74 look you know. thanks again


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ALL THE NEW HOUSE'S IN THE HOUSE LOOK REAL GOOD. CONGRAT'S UUUR BODY..

HEY LISTEN? DO YOU GUY'S REMEMBER THAT ASIAN FELLOW THAT WAS TAKING ALL THE PICTURES AT THE 2012 G/H/P?

Has anyone seen any of his photo's since that day? Did he publish them in one of them Japanese Mag's? 

that dude took allot of pictures for most of that day, and it would be real cool to see what became of them! 

Let's look into that. shall weeeeeeee?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> harborareaPhil said:
> 
> 
> > have to swap fenders hood and core support also[/QUOT ....... nice thanks I have a complete 76 impala front end and am looking to buy a 74 but the front end on it is pretty bad. so to save money I think I would like to do that BUT id like to still keep the classic 74 look you know. thanks again
> ...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> it's going.... slowly but going...lost my drive lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

orlando said:


> only differance is ragtop siderail's are fully enclosed hardtop's are open the big differance is the fuel lines im using ragtop frame so im ordering ragtop fuel lines pre bent


 good looking out bro


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 625022
> 
> View attachment 625023


NEEDS TO BE TOTALLY GUTTED OUT.
YOU MIGHT AS WELL MAKE A CUSTOM INTERIOR SINCE ALL THE ORIGINAL PARTS ARE GONE


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

gots another question for you guys. how come some 76 impalas have those sport mirrors and some don't is it a landau option or something like that?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

kjkj87 said:


> good looking out bro


WELCOME


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone need a back windshiels for a hard top glasshouse? Or the corner trims for that back windshield?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> gots another question for you guys. how come some 76 impalas have those sport mirrors and some don't is it "a landau option" QUOTE]
> SOMETHING LIKE THAT


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> socapots said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me if caddy seats.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i think this one is pretty known in this topic, picked it up a few weeks ago, straight from cali to belgium, europe!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: very nice


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

whats up fellas i just bought this wood grain and was wondering if i can use it on my dash 














i know its for the side of the wagons but i think i should be able to use it


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> BIGJOE619 said:
> 
> 
> > :biggrin: Stock seats :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam should sell that to dezzy.... paint that wagon and new wood!!


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Does any on a have a passenger side electric window swithch for a 75 caprice...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam should sell that to dezzy.... paint that wagon and new wood!!


there isnt 2 full rolls but i picked it up to redo my dash but maybe ill trade for parts i need


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

AMB1800 said:


> i think this one is pretty known in this topic, picked it up a few weeks ago, straight from cali to belgium, europe!



Damm that's nice, it must have cost a allot to ship and get through customs and what not?

how is all the drama with Euro $ and the austerity measures' affecting you guys over there! 

I heard place's like Germany have gold in american markets, and now the U.S. wont give it back to them? and family's with 

money are buying expensive car's, jewelry, Art ect. Because its better to have your money tied up in Object's instead of sitting in 

the bank waiting for the E.U. bankers to d-evaluate the currency, or just plain take money out of peoples account like there doing in Ciprus!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

well, a lot of people lost alot of their hard earned money when a few banks out here went under a year or two ago, the same thing goes down arround other european countries now. the job sector aint much better, a lot of big business closing their doors leaving a lot of unemployement too (probably gotta thank china for that lol)

the euro still remains a lil stronger vs the dollar allthough its peak moments were like 3 or 4 years ago! me personally i put a lot of money in my rides and will continue doing this as long as i can do it, i see it as investment allthough i never realy plan to sell them, only a real good offer would force me to it haha

as far as shipments you would be surprised! got a good hookup for it, it costs less then what some people pay to ship a car across the states!!! if anybody ever needs a car shipped to europe let me know


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

AMB1800 said:


> i think this one is pretty known in this topic, picked it up a few weeks ago, straight from cali to belgium, europe!


That is nice. But I can't place it.. Who's was it? Someone on here I am guessing..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Cops on payroll or big titos


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

my sons 73 caprice just pic up from paint n myboy Jr 74 caprice glasshouse smashing down the freeway


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

DOPE!

love seeing them rolling


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

Having a hard time deciding on what wheels to get Brothers. It's between 72's cross laced or 72's straight laced what you guys think? 
Pictures please.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

LALO said:


> Having a hard time deciding on what wheels to get Brothers. It's between 72's cross laced or 72's straight laced what you guys think?
> Pictures please.









72's


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

:nicoderm::thumbsup:


orlando said:


> View attachment 625890
> 72's


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> DOPE!
> 
> love seeing them rolling


X2
and the roof on the 73 looks badass man. any more pics of it?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Cops on payroll or big titos


ahh yeah.. i remember.. it was Cops.. man thats a nice ride.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LALO said:


> Having a hard time deciding on what wheels to get Brothers. It's between 72's cross laced or 72's straight laced what you guys think?
> Pictures please.


personally i like the cross laced..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LALO said:


> Having a hard time deciding on what wheels to get Brothers. It's between 72's cross laced or 72's straight laced what you guys think?
> Pictures please.


TRUE SPOKE
TRUE RAYS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

AMB1800 said:


> well, a lot of people lost alot of their hard earned money when a few banks out here went under a year or two ago, the same thing goes down arround other european countries now. the job sector aint much better, a lot of big business closing their doors leaving a lot of unemployement too (probably gotta thank china for that lol)
> 
> the euro still remains a lil stronger vs the dollar allthough its peak moments were like 3 or 4 years ago! me personally i put a lot of money in my rides and will continue doing this as long as i can do it, i see it as investment allthough i never realy plan to sell them, only a real good offer would force me to it haha
> 
> as far as shipments you would be surprised! got a good hookup for it, it costs less then what some people pay to ship a car across the states!!! if anybody ever needs a car shipped to europe let me know


YOU GOTTA FIND SOME EARLY SPLIT WINDOW VW`S, 356`S, EARLY 911 PORSCHES TO SHIP HERE. WILL TRADE SOME NICE AMERICAN CHEVY STEEL!


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

tight vid J RAIDER !!


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

LALO said:


> Having a hard time deciding on what wheels to get Brothers. It's between 72's cross laced or 72's straight laced what you guys think?
> Pictures please.



i posted my 72s a few pages back gee


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

SELF MADE said:


> pre-stamp dayna danes on shine
> 
> View attachment 623364


..:nicoderm:.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

AMB1800 said:


> well, a lot of people lost alot of their hard earned money when a few banks out here went under a year or two ago, the same thing goes down arround other european countries now. the job sector aint much better, a lot of big business closing their doors leaving a lot of unemployement too (probably gotta thank china for that lol)
> 
> the euro still remains a lil stronger vs the dollar allthough its peak moments were like 3 or 4 years ago! me personally i put a lot of money in my rides and will continue doing this as long as i can do it, i see it as investment allthough i never realy plan to sell them, only a real good offer would force me to it haha
> 
> as far as shipments you would be surprised! got a good hookup for it, it costs less then what some people pay to ship a car across the states!!! if anybody ever needs a car shipped to europe let me know


 right on!


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

SELF MADE said:


> ..:nicoderm:.


Nice!


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> TRUE SPOKE
> TRUE RAYS


I thought about the true spokes as well


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

AMB1800 said:


> well, a lot of people lost alot of their hard earned money when a few banks out here went under a year or two ago, the same thing goes down arround other european countries now. the job sector aint much better, a lot of big business closing their doors leaving a lot of unemployement too (probably gotta thank china for that lol)
> 
> the euro still remains a lil stronger vs the dollar allthough its peak moments were like 3 or 4 years ago! me personally i put a lot of money in my rides and will continue doing this as long as i can do it, i see it as investment allthough i never realy plan to sell them, only a real good offer would force me to it haha
> 
> as far as shipments you would be surprised! got a good hookup for it, it costs less then what some people pay to ship a car across the states!!! if anybody ever needs a car shipped to europe let me know


 SOUNDS GOOD BRO THANKS FOR THE INFO AND CONGRATS BROTHER!!


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

does any body have a switch


inkera said:


> Does any on a have a passenger side electric window swithch for a 75 caprice...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

inkera said:


> does any body have a switch


 I Got a friend who say's he will give you some window switch's for free, If you post up a picture of your car with skirts on?














APRIL FOOLS Ink. Im just fuckin with you big homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

inkera said:


> does any body have a switch


I think they sell gm style switches at the kragen/autozone


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Whats happening wit cha Marky Mark


Hydrohype said:


> I Got a friend who say's he will give you some window switch's for free, If you post up a picture of your car with skirts on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Thanks I'll check


LostInSanPedro said:


> I think they sell gm style switches at the kragen/autozone


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > How hard is it to find the back seat from a vert because i know on a 60s rag its a kind of hard to find
> ...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> YOU GOTTA FIND SOME EARLY SPLIT WINDOW VW`S, 356`S, EARLY 911 PORSCHES TO SHIP HERE. WILL TRADE SOME NICE AMERICAN CHEVY STEEL!


if you got a 59 rag to trade ill go hunting for those models


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

AMB1800 said:


> if you got a 59 rag to trade ill go hunting for those models


AND EARLY PORSCHE?
SURE THING
SOME BARN FIND, THAT NOT ALREADY ADVERTISED, CAUSE I SEE THOSE ALL DAY FROM MY OWN CONTACTS.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

http://mobile.realitykings.com/8thstreetlatinas/real_nice_ride/8521/

75 rag...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> http://mobile.realitykings.com/8thstreetlatinas/real_nice_ride/8521/
> 
> 75 rag...


I lost my hard on when I saw the big rims....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:inout:


WTF BRO?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> I lost my hard on when I saw the big rims....


Sorry about that...didn't notice


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Potential tragedy avoided tonight, window fell in on me while driving! Luckily a couple of the clips kept it from fallin... 
I used 3M windshield urethane, and it bonded to the 1/4 but didn't grab the glass very good...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:ninja: :ninja:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> Potential tragedy avoided tonight, window fell in on me while driving! Luckily a couple of the clips kept it from fallin...
> I used 3M windshield urethane, and it bonded to the 1/4 but didn't grab the glass very good...


needs all them clips bro....


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey Homies I have a question the fender well trim dose it go over the wheel well or do I got to pur it in between wheel well and fender thanks if u could help never had front trims so if someone one could post picture that would be great


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Bolted to fender not in wheel well


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Bolted to fender not in wheel well


Thanks Homie 
For u fast responses


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Just finish putting on right fender well http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=626204&stc=1&d=1364623584


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Potential tragedy avoided tonight, window fell in on me while driving! Luckily a couple of the clips kept it from fallin...
> I used 3M windshield urethane, and it bonded to the 1/4 but didn't grab the glass very good...


I have all tha clips


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

there you go


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

spook said:


> 13x7 chinas, just pulled skirt out a bit.



What did u have to shave down I was checking my skirts last nite n it seems they rubb on the bottom edge of skirt??


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

inkera said:


> Whats happening wit cha Marky Mark


 just chillin.. yea i use to see those window switch's at auto zone..came in the little red pack, buy the same people that use to make the bumper stops we use for out a-arms... or pick a part..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> What did u have to shave down I was checking my skirts last nite n it seems they rubb on the bottom edge of skirt??


what page is spook's car on?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Finally got around to making a walk around video :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

http://i50.tinypic.com/2mgtajb.jpg 4 sale 0g 76 caprice g house skirts


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Was up house family need some help where in la
Can I get a nice hydro set up for my 75 rag simple setup
2 pumps 6 batteries 2 switches and what's a decent price 
For something like that.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Is prohopper still around??


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Is prohopper still around??


yeah prohopper is still around, but the name is now Pro-x 
( 818-941-8876
www.proxmotorsports.com


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> http://i50.tinypic.com/2mgtajb.jpg 4 sale 0g 76 caprice g house skirts


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THANK U MUCH MR59


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

i took a look at a glasshouse today and I saw some of the paint bubbling around the quarter window area and under the vynal top what does that usually mean rust?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> i took a look at a glasshouse today and I saw some of the paint bubbling around the quarter window area and under the vynal top what does that usually mean rust?


It is rust... The question is how much do you want to spend to fix it..


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> It is rust... The question is how much do you want to spend to fix it..


 dam! im assuming its more common on vynal tops?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> i took a look at a glasshouse today and I saw some of the paint bubbling around the quarter window area and under the vynal top what does that usually mean rust?


Yessir...better make a friend who can weld...not terribly hard to fix but I'd hate to have to pay for it.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> dam! im assuming its more common on vynal tops?


I'd figure that the foam would hold water. I haven't seen too many glasshouses that don't have at least a little rust around the quarter windows, just part of the game. Got any pics? After my car...I'm less intimidated by rust, but I would be a little more cautious seeing as how you can't get the whole picture under the vinyl. What's the ticket on it?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

the worse rust is usually what you don't see....

especially on the bottom of these cars....


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> What did u have to shave down I was checking my skirts last nite n it seems they rubb on the bottom edge of skirt??


the hooks that hold the skirt on need to be bent a little outwards, just enough to give you clearance,


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> I'd figure that the foam would hold water. I haven't seen too many glasshouses that don't have at least a little rust around the quarter windows, just part of the game. Got any pics? After my car...I'm less intimidated by rust, but I would be a little more cautious seeing as how you can't get the whole picture under the vinyl. What's the ticket on it?


 guy wants 4g's obo


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> guy wants 4g's obo


SHOW SOME PICS OF THE CAR, AND THE BUBBLES UNDERS THE TOP.
THESE TOPS JUST HELD ONTO WATER, STAYED WETTER AFTER A RAIN, OR GOT SOAKED EVERY MORNING IF THET SAT OUTSIDE, AND IT ALL TRICKLED DOWN THRU THE 1/4 WINDOWS. THAT`S WHY LANDAUS ARE THE HARDEST TO FIND. BUT THE ONLY ONES I WANT OWN.

I REMEMBER YEARS AGO, I BOUGHT ONE FOR 200.00, (DURING THE "RECYCLER DAYS) IT WAS CLEAN ON 1 SIDE, BUT IT HAD APPLE SIZE HOLES ON THE OTHERSIDE WHERE THAT SIDE FACED OUT ON THE CARPORT. , MAN THAT SIDE WAS R-U-S-T-Y! BUT FOR 200.00 I DROVE IT HOME. BUT THEM TOPS JUST HOLD WATER!


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

How s everybody doing im helping my brother put his glass house back togther the crystal ship but some parts were misplaced its a 74 caprice im trying to fing the mouldings for the front end around the grill and on the doors and the channel that the weather strip sits in for both sides thanks in advance JOHN D MONSTER


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

johndmonster said:


> How s everybody doing im helping my brother put his glass house back togther the crystal ship but some parts were misplaced its a 74 caprice im trying to fing the mouldings for the front end around the grill and on the doors and the channel that the weather strip sits in for both sides thanks in advance JOHN D MONSTER


hey john there was a 75' caprice in the ecology off lomita that had the weatherstrip channels...


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> SHOW SOME PICS OF THE CAR, AND THE BUBBLES UNDERS THE TOP.
> THESE TOPS JUST HELD ONTO WATER, STAYED WETTER AFTER A RAIN, OR GOT SOAKED EVERY MORNING IF THET SAT OUTSIDE, AND IT ALL TRICKLED DOWN THRU THE 1/4 WINDOWS. THAT`S WHY LANDAUS ARE THE HARDEST TO FIND. BUT THE ONLY ONES I WANT OWN.
> 
> I REMEMBER YEARS AGO, I BOUGHT ONE FOR 200.00, (DURING THE "RECYCLER DAYS) IT WAS CLEAN ON 1 SIDE, BUT IT HAD APPLE SIZE HOLES ON THE OTHERSIDE WHERE THAT SIDE FACED OUT ON THE CARPORT. , MAN THAT SIDE WAS R-U-S-T-Y! BUT FOR 200.00 I DROVE IT HOME. BUT THEM TOPS JUST HOLD WATER!


 I shoulda took some pics doh! :banghead: but as I was looking at the whole car the fat buble on the top was just killing me lol I hear you on the 200 that's a deal! I woulda used it as my daily


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

How was the rest of the car? 4k sounds steep


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> How was the rest of the car? 4k sounds steep


guna need all new fillers headlight bezels and buckets and that part that holds the license plate and small dent on header panel. interior was really good tho lol


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> guna need all new fillers headlight bezels and buckets and that part that holds the license plate and small dent on header panel. interior was really good tho lol


Haha yea sounds steep


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Saturday i took my cars out for a spin I let my son drive the 75 rag with my step son while me and my lady were in my 62


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Haha yea sounds steep


 yessir but I just want it kus I don't have it lol ever since I got into glasshouses I want everyone I see


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Saturday i took my cars out for a spin I let my son drive the 75 rag with my step son while me and my lady were in my 62
> View attachment 627372
> 
> 
> View attachment 627373


Nice


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

chevycaprice89 said:


> yessir but I just want it kus I don't have it lol ever since I got into glasshouses I want everyone I see


Tell me about it, I still find myself looking on Craigslist just in case a deal pops up


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

johndmonster said:


> How s everybody doing im helping my brother put his glass house back togther the crystal ship but some parts were misplaced its a 74 caprice im trying to fing the mouldings for the front end around the grill and on the doors and the channel that the weather strip sits in for both sides thanks in advance JOHN D MONSTER


I'll check if I have tha grille trim.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chevycaprice89 said:


> guna need all new fillers headlight bezels and buckets and that part that holds the license plate and small dent on header panel. interior was really good tho lol


Might as well pick up my rag :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Might as well pick up my rag :thumbsup:


This is true...I find myself trying to scheme up money everytime it's bumped to the top in the classifieds


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> This is true...I find myself trying to scheme up money everytime it's bumped to the top in the classifieds


EVERYONES BUSY LOOKING OUT FOR A DEAL, AND THERE`S ONE STTING RIGHT UNDER THERE NOSE!
.


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Thank you for the info i am helping to put the crystal ship back togther it will be out once again better than before


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> I shoulda took some pics doh! :banghead: but as I was looking at the whole car the fat buble on the top was just killing me lol I hear you on the 200 that's a deal! I woulda used it as my daily


YEAH, BUT THAT WAS BACK IN THE MID 80`S THEN THAT HAPPENED. YOU WERE STILL SEEING THEM ON THE ROAD BACK THEN


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Tell me about it, I still find myself looking on Craigslist just in case a deal pops up


 same here im just addicted them


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Might as well pick up my rag :thumbsup:


 :biggrin: if I could I would bro rag is on the top of my list


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> YEAH, BUT THAT WAS BACK IN THE MID 80`S THEN THAT HAPPENED. YOU WERE STILL SEEING THEM ON THE ROAD BACK THEN


 is there any way with the vehicle identification number to figure out like factory history of the car or just rando stuff like that?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Chevy by the numbers! Google it hope that helps


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

does anyone know if Zeniths have the same offset as real Daytons would i still have to shorten my rearend with 13x7 Zeniths


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I ask WWK n he said same offset as D's . U got zeniths let us know


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> does anyone know if Zeniths have the same offset as real Daytons would i still have to shorten my rearend with 13x7 Zeniths


Yes they will be fine


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

im workin on getting a pair..


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

*
T T T.... *


----------



## solo73 (Feb 26, 2011)

1975 caprice


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHAT TOOL TO USE TO TAKE OFF THE WINDOW TRIMS FOR 76 CAPRICE AND A PIC OF IT ASWELL THANKS FELLAS


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Like a y with a hook at each end the two front pillar trims just pull off


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

New here have a 75 Impala having trouble finding the Impala custom badges... Anyone know where to score some ?


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Like a y with a hook at each end the two front pillar trims just pull off


ANY PICS ON THE TOOL


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

do tru rays ,spokes, classics fit with stock rearend?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

glasshouse818 said:


> New here have a 75 Impala having trouble finding the Impala custom badges... Anyone know where to score some ?


welcome !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Saturday i took my cars out for a spin I let my son drive the 75 rag with my step son while me and my lady were in my 62
> View attachment 627372
> 
> 
> View attachment 627373


 yea, taken in the view!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> yea, taken in the view!


my girl put the camera out the sunroof of my duece and shot away lol...


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hydrohype said:


> welcome !


Thanx any wisdom on where to get the badges ?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

i can get my hands on a 74 impala for 3k or a clean 76 for 4.5obo. 74 has 96k runs, 350. has rust lower fenders and quarters, intdrior good.
76 is clean 65k miles full vinyl top clean interior. what yall think about the price?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


>


 Pix...... *Glasshouse!*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

glasshouse818 said:


> Thanx any wisdom on where to get the badges ?


I have a few sets, I'll go take some pics :inout:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I have a few sets, I'll go take some pics :inout:


PM me if u got the passenger rear Caprice emblem for a '74 thnx


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

heartofthacity said:


> I have a few sets, I'll go take some pics :inout:


Pm me I need the ones that say Impala custom


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just to make sure does a 96 Impala rear end bolt rite up ? I got a 75 impala


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

glasshouse818 said:


> Just to make sure does a 96 Impala rear end bolt rite up ? I got a 75 impala


Yes..... But read back in the topic for the fine details...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Shorten driveshaft , grind calipers proportion valve if disc


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> do tru rays ,spokes, classics fit with stock rearend?


Didn't see this answered. They do. But some will need a bit of grinding to open up the bolt pattern. Some examples and pics of what needs to be done are in my glasshouse build topic.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

BIGJOE619 said:


> im workin on getting a pair..


Get two pair :rimshot:


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Shorten driveshaft , grind calipers proportion valve if disc


Sounds good as far as bolting up. It will line up 
With the same bolts ? Thanks


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Need a favor please. anyone that has stocc interior on a 75-76 caprice and has sport mirriors, can you plase post a pick of where the mirror switch mounts up on the door pannels? thanks in advance.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

if the joystick is straight...goes here

if comes out from the side it goes ontop.....pass side mounts on dash -to the right of the ashtray


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> if the joystick is straight...goes here
> 
> if comes out from the side it goes ontop.....pass side mounts on dash -to the right of the ashtray


thank you sir!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

does anyone have or know where i can find the wiring diagram for a glasshouse?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Any circuit in specific?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> if the joystick is straight...goes here
> 
> if comes out from the side it goes ontop.....pass side mounts on dash -to the right of the ashtray


 installs with lil Allen wrench


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

socapots said:


> Any circuit in specific?


the whole car actualy, im going trough all the wiring on the car, got a few cables here and there that arent hooked up, im guessin it will be because of the shaved firewall and all the stuff that was taken out but want to be sure what it is for.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

That's a lot of wiring lol.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> if the joystick is straight...goes here
> 
> if comes out from the side it goes ontop.....pass side mounts on dash -to the right of the ashtray


are these fr sale?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Didn't see this answered. They do. But some will need a bit of grinding to open up the bolt pattern. Some examples and pics of what needs to be done are in my glasshouse build topic.


they need to have a 5x5 bolt pattern, my true rays were factory 5x5 and 4.75 no no extra drilling out the holes 
my new set of true spokes that i`m going to have made into 13`s are 4.75 and 5x5 factory bolt pattern, this is a harder sets to find, but they are out there.


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

FEELS GOOD TO BE BACK IN A GLASS ONCE AGAIN!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> they need to have a 5x5 bolt pattern, my true rays were factory 5x5 and 4.75 no no extra drilling out the holes
> my new set of true spokes that i`m going to have made into 13`s are 4.75 and 5x5 factory bolt pattern, this is a harder sets to find, but they are out there.


Right. I should have mentioned that as well. Bolt pattern is 5X5 all around. I had to open up the bolt pattern for the rear of mine. And used one inch adapters in the front.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave:


DID YOU JUST RUN THAT STOP SIGN?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

I'm thinking you waving good bye means its sold?? Good stuff man.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> I'm thinking you waving good bye means its sold?? Good stuff man.


THAT`S RIGHT!
THAT`S NOT HIM DRIVING IT,,,,,,,,,,:tears:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

unless dezzy did a 'Michael Jackson' on us

:inout:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> unless dezzy did a 'Michael Jackson' on us
> 
> :inout:


Haha more like a Prince of Persia.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

anyone have the driver side fender extension trim for a 76 caprice?


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

NEW LOOK COMING SOON !!!!!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Sup homies? :wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Yo :wave:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Well have been working on my 74 for about 4 months now, I'm not on here much but here is a few pics. I plan to yank the engin out paint the fire wall the block and then put it back together. Just want to make a decent crusier. 






















On a bad note, the freaking wind made the tarp fly and now I have a few dings/dents that I have to fix!!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


>


Nice!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: To all of my Glass/Rag house family. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Latin Luxury said:


> NEW LOOK COMING SOON !!!!!!!
> View attachment 630600


Nice!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

My Dad said:


> Well have been working on my 74 for about 4 months now, I'm not on here much but here is a few pics. I plan to yank the engin out paint the fire wall the block and then put it back together. Just want to make a decent crusier.
> View attachment 630927
> 
> View attachment 630928
> ...



Nice start, keep moving forward bro.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

shops laggard said:


> Nice start, keep moving forward bro.


X2. I love update pics


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

Latin Luxury said:


> NEW LOOK COMING SOON !!!!!!!
> View attachment 630600


:shocked:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> X2. I love update pics


me too....I need to work on some soon


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Haha more like a Prince of Persia.


hahaha.
but really... you sell it?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Yup car went bye bye


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> unless dezzy did a 'Michael Jackson' on us
> 
> :inout:


:rofl: Good job Dezz!


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

Tool131 said:


> My nephew's prom, lucky kid!


Nice ride my friend.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Yup car went bye bye


 You're going to be looking for another pretty soon !!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Tool131 said:


> My nephew's prom, lucky kid!


Tool, nice car but in the glasshouse fest we post only lowrider style glasshouses. 13s , 14s with white walls or stock rims.
Nothing bigger. Please keep that in mind when posting here
Thanks


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

it always happens...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Yup car went bye bye


Goood shit mann glad it happened for you.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> Tool, nice car but in the glasshouse fest we post only lowrider style glasshouses. 13s , 14s with white walls or stock rims.
> Nothing bigger. Please keep that in mind when posting here
> Thanks


That's gotta be the most polite way I've ever seen it said. Lol. 
And the car is nice. Sucks if you gotta sell. But it is always family first.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Anybody got any 75-77 Buick mirrors laying around?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

socapots said:


> That's gotta be the most polite way I've ever seen it said. Lol.
> And the car is nice. Sucks if you gotta sell. But it is always family first.


Hahaa I've learned to ask white people nicely the first time.... 
Lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fuck being polite.....


erase that shit :inout:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> Anybody got any 75-77 Buick mirrors laying around?


I'll ask my brother


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuck being polite.....
> 
> 
> erase that shit :inout:


Who's turn is it to reach out to TopDogg ?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^^ Send a pm to TopDogg he always has the time to keep this topic pure and on track.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

What up red!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Tool131 said:


> My 10 yr old son named this ''The Cruiser''. might be going up forsale if our offer on new house is accepted. gonna miss her but family first


Spotlights???


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sdropnem said:


> You're going to be looking for another pretty soon !!!


:naughty:


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuck being polite.....
> 
> 
> erase that shit :inout:


Lol


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

Latin Luxury said:


> NEW LOOK COMING SOON !!!!!!!
> View attachment 630600


nice rag homie,hella clean :nicoderm::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: To all of my Glass/Rag house family. Stay cool from the Vic's.


SUP BROTHER


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> Hahaa I've learned to ask white people nicely the first time....
> Lol


Hahaha...


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Latin Luxury said:


> NEW LOOK COMING SOON !!!!!!!
> View attachment 630600


Clean!!


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=632428&stc=1&d=1365909158


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Spotlights???


 :dunno:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Found in amother topic..always good to see a glasshouse being done right


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Any word on where to snag a continental kit ?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

inkera said:


> Found in amother topic..always good to see a glasshouse being done right
> 
> 
> View attachment 632717



One day I hope to get this treatment !


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

What's up homies. Can anyone here post a pic of what the power bench seat switch looks like on the seat? Gracias.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> One day I hope to get this treatment !


don't do it!!!! :inout: 

wish I didn't sometimes....having glasshouse withdrawals


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

inkera said:


> Found in amother topic..always good to see a glasshouse being done right
> 
> 
> View attachment 632717


Man I bet that interior looks good.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey guys i was wondering if anyone can help me decode the cowl numbers so i can figure out what this rag came in


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

pepes21 said:


> hey guys i was wondering if anyone can help me decode the cowl numbers so i can figure out what this rag came in


POST UP YOUR NUMBERS I`LL SEE WHAT I CAN FIND


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP BROTHER


:wave: Rich, just helping members getting there cars moving and grooving. I joined TRAFFIC cc now and parting like always. How about you my brother? Stay cool from the Vic'c. And God Bless...


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> POST UP YOUR NUMBERS I`LL SEE WHAT I CAN FIND


on the cowl it reads

ST75 1BN67 Y 031259 BDY
TR 63W A52 63L 11R PNT
09C XXXX 0828
C60


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

pepes21 said:


> on the cowl it reads
> 
> ST75 1BN67 Y 031259 BDY
> TR 63W A52 63L 11R PNT
> ...


YEAR 1975 =ST75
1 BN 67 = 1= CHEVROLET N= CAPRICE 67 =CONVERT Y=? 031259 BODY NUMBER
TR 63W= TRIM W= WHITE? 3 =50/50 BENCH SEAT? A52=? 63L=? (COULD BE INTEROR COLOR WHITE) 11 R PNT = PAINT COLOR ANTIQUE WHITE
MY BOOK IS A 76 ORDER BOOK, NOT A 75 SO SOME STUFF I CAN FIND, SOME I CAN`T


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

the glasshouse bible


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> YEAR 1975 =ST75
> 1 BN 67 = 1= CHEVROLET N= CAPRICE 67 =CONVERT Y=? 031259 BODY NUMBER
> TR 63W= TRIM W= WHITE? 3 =50/50 BENCH SEAT? A52=? 63L=? (COULD BE INTEROR COLOR WHITE) 11 R PNT = PAINT COLOR ANTIQUE WHITE
> MY BOOK IS A 76 ORDER BOOK, NOT A 75 SO SOME STUFF I CAN FIND, SOME I CAN`T


This is good info to start thanks a million


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


>


nice


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

pepes21 said:


> This is good info to start thanks a million


OR A PIC OF YOUR CAR, I CAN SEE ABOUT MATCHING WHAT`S ON YOUR CAR, WITH THE CODES IN THE BOOK


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> OR A PIC OF YOUR CAR, I CAN SEE ABOUT MATCHING WHAT`S ON YOUR CAR, WITH THE CODES IN THE BOOK


i will try and get pics soon


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to those ABS fillers that Johnny 562 and Anaheim74 bought?? Mr.74


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


>


I've only seen pics of one vinyl top wagon :wow: never seen a 4dr landau top tho


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Well the 74 gray goose isn't getting the full treatment not at this time at least. The car is not to bad... maybe later I'll take it compeltely apart..... But this is what I have so far, I want to have this done before you could say Bobs your Uncle. Cleaned up the fire wall, cleaned up the frame and engin, bout to lay down some paint on the upper frame paint the jams.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

MR.59 said:


>



nice info right there!


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Does anyone have a link to those ABS fillers that Johnny 562 and Anaheim74 bought?? Mr.74


Sandkindustries.com ....... They have the abs ones not the fibercrap . They cost more but well worth it


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SouthSide76 said:


> Sandkindustries.com ....... They have the abs ones not the fibercrap . They cost more but well worth it


X2 abs should fit better than replicrap


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> don't do it!!!! :inout:
> 
> wish I didn't sometimes....having glasshouse withdrawals


Yea I know it's taking you a while.. but is'nt this the only way to make an old Glasshouse like new? I mean it's got got to get done 
eventually right? I got bumps and scrape's all over my baby, and I am really worried about the area surrounding the landau trim and side window's!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


>






 did'nt everybody wish they had a bomb Jeanie of there own at one time or another?

When me and blondie anit banging each other's brains out in her pimped out little bottle ? we would be bouncing all over the map blinking up new car's with all the options and like 9 original mile's on them!


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> X2 abs should fit better than replicrap


They fit like a glove ....at least mine did


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

My Dad said:


> Well the 74 gray goose isn't getting the full treatment not at this time at least. The car is not to bad... maybe later I'll take it compeltely apart..... But this is what I have so far, I want to have this done before you could say Bobs your Uncle. Cleaned up the fire wall, cleaned up the frame and engin, bout to lay down some paint on the upper frame paint the jams.
> View attachment 634108
> 
> View attachment 634109
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

nice


My Dad said:


> Well the 74 gray goose isn't getting the full treatment not at this time at least. The car is not to bad... maybe later I'll take it compeltely apart..... But this is what I have so far, I want to have this done before you could say Bobs your Uncle. Cleaned up the fire wall, cleaned up the frame and engin, bout to lay down some paint on the upper frame paint the jams.
> View attachment 634108
> 
> View attachment 634109
> ...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> did'nt everybody wish they had a bomb Jeanie of there own at one time or another?
> 
> When me and blondie anit banging each other's brains out in her pimped out little bottle ? we would be bouncing all over the map blinking up new car's with all the options and like 9 original mile's on them!


Thanks for posting I Dream of Jennie :rofl:; I watched it and it brought back alot of memories of time passed, Hydrohype. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> Yea I know it's taking you a while.. but is'nt this the only way to make an old Glasshouse like new? I mean it's got got to get done
> eventually right? I got bumps and scrape's all over my baby, and I am really worried about the area surrounding the landau trim and side window's!


this is true....just fuckin frustrating.....


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Very Clean Ride


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Very clean Glasshouse


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

shops laggard said:


> :wave:


 WHAT'S UP HOMIE?:thumbsup:


http://s703.photobucket.com/user/hydrohype/media/GlasshouseHayes.flv.html


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oOuktFp4ts&list=RD02vKXbYMbb4XE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:dunno: what's all that about?


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

on a rag what is a good size cylinders to run and the top to close completely


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: Rich, just helping members getting there cars moving and grooving. I joined TRAFFIC cc now and parting like always. How about you my brother? Stay cool from the Vic'c. And God Bless...


THATS GOOD BRO JUST P/U A 77 TBIRD, CALL YOU LATER BRO.:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> THATS GOOD BRO JUST P/U A 77 TBIRD, CALL YOU LATER BRO.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> WHAT'S UP HOMIE?:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> http://s703.photobucket.com/user/hydrohype/media/GlasshouseHayes.flv.html


Vivid is nicely done, bro.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SouthSide76 said:


> They fit like love ....at least mine did


I called they said only 75-76 rear corners I kno there was another plac that had all


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> I called they said only 75-76 rear corners I kno there was another plac that had all


That sucks . The rear corners is all I needed . There was a guy making all the fillers out of metal it's in here somewhere. Don't know the page #


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dropped her off last night at the hydraulic shop. I'll post progress pics as I get them. Doing two pittbull pumps and 8 batteries . Can't wait until its done


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone have a front power seat for sale ?


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Any1 got a 76 hood??? 4sale


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:



SouthSide76 said:


> Dropped her off last night at the hydraulic shop. I'll post progress pics as I get them. Doing two pittbull pumps and 8 batteries . Can't wait until its done


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Iv'e heard 10's are the max...this is from someone who has one


pepes21 said:


> on a rag what is a good size cylinders to run and the top to close completely


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

dannyp said:


> Any1 got a 76 hood??? 4sale


Yes sir. I'll take some pics what's your offer? Shipping might be a mother


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SouthSide76 said:


> Dropped her off last night at the hydraulic shop. I'll post progress pics as I get them. Doing two pittbull pumps and 8 batteries . Can't wait until its done


Nice. That's a good looking ride. Look even better layed out.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

more update pics!!!!


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

socapots said:


> Nice. That's a good looking ride. Look even better layed out.


Thanks man


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

dannyp said:


> Any1 got a 76 hood??? 4sale


Here's a couple pics


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

got my bacc windows in,started putting on my new rubbers,got almost all of my chrome bacc,(just waiting on my grill and bezzels)still gotta wet sand the car down,RE-clear,pinstripe,cut and buff,shorten the rear end,install my beat,draulics,and interior.pics will be coming soon


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

my engine is just about done. its dirty here, still gotta clean up some over spray and paint a few braccets blacc, but you get the idea. all the engine bolts are the crome ones with the bowtie logo on them. not all were on when i took this pic.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Psta said:


> got my bacc windows in,started putting on my new rubbers,got almost all of my chrome bacc,(just waiting on my grill and bezzels)still gotta wet sand the car down,RE-clear,pinstripe,cut and buff,shorten the rear end,install my beat,draulics,and interior.pics will be coming soon


:thumbsup: putting in work


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:inout: yea I need to hit the garage too


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Chicano park...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

SouthSide76 said:


> Here's a couple pics


Pm'd


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 635720
> 
> View attachment 635721
> 
> ...


Dammit looking good


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


>




yo phil, the homie maiden would be proud to see that :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SELF MADE said:


> yo phil, the homie maiden would be proud to see that :thumbsup:


yea im pretty sure he knows I'm still rocking it


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

"Under Construction"


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> "Under Construction"


cool pic man


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 635720
> 
> View attachment 635721
> 
> ...


THATS CLEAN!....NICE TO KNOW THATS IN SD SOMEWHERE OUT THERE.:thumbsup:SO I TAKE IT YOU SEEN THIS AD? TRY TO HIT HIM UP FOR SOME POWER SEATS BUT HE DIDNT WANT TO SEPERATE THEM:dunno: GOOD DEAL THO I WOOD HAD JUMPED ON IT IF I DIDNT SNATCH THE ONE I GOT NOW. http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/3751907127.html


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

ANYONE GOT SUM POWER SEATS? OR JUST THE DRIVERSIDE,I COULD CARE LESS BOUT DA PASSENGER SIDE....MY WIFE IS COOL BUT MY SIDE NAHH I GOTTA HAVE IT. WHEN I PICKED UP THIS 75 CAPRICE GLASS IT CAME WIT BUCKET SEATS WIT KNOW POWER ONES BUT THE CONNECTORS ARE ALL THERE. AND I NEED THAT TILT ACTION CUZ MY HEAD IS LIKE 3 INCHES FROM DA ROOF. BIG USO'S LIKE ME CANT EVEN WEAR A HAT.....LOL!!


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Those of you who have swapped for the Impala rear ends with disc brakes did you use the newer upper and lower arms ? My 75 arms wont fit the new rear end  need help asap car is being cut and ran into this problem. Stuck..


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

glasshizzel said:


> THATS CLEAN!....NICE TO KNOW THATS IN SD SOMEWHERE OUT THERE.:thumbsup:SO I TAKE IT YOU SEEN THIS AD? TRY TO HIT HIM UP FOR SOME POWER SEATS BUT HE DIDNT WANT TO SEPERATE THEM:dunno: GOOD DEAL THO I WOOD HAD JUMPED ON IT IF I DIDNT SNATCH THE ONE I GOT NOW. http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/3751907127.html


I Hit him up and he dont wana hook me up lol.. The sad part about it is that hard top use to be my 76 and he killed it. I had that car before it even hit 100k miles I cut it after having it stock for about 2 years, shit i even went out to florida in 2001 came back and threw a set of 20 in rims with hydros lol.. i took them off 2 weeks later but the only pic i have rite now is when i had the big rims on but dont kill me for this pic


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

ANYBODY NEED SOME SKIRTS HIT ME UP !! :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I Hit him up and he dont wana hook me up lol.. The sad part about it is that hard top use to be my 76 and he killed it. I had that car before it even hit 100k miles I cut it after having it stock for about 2 years, shit i even went out to florida in 2001 came back and threw a set of 20 in rims with hydros lol.. i took them off 2 weeks later but the only pic i have rite now is when i had the big rims on but dont kill me for this pic
> 
> View attachment 636426


That red one was yours? I hit him up trying to get some parts too hah..dudes got 2 ht and that rag.


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I Hit him up and he dont wana hook me up lol.. The sad part about it is that hard top use to be my 76 and he killed it. I had that car before it even hit 100k miles I cut it after having it stock for about 2 years, shit i even went out to florida in 2001 came back and threw a set of 20 in rims with hydros lol.. i took them off 2 weeks later but the only pic i have rite now is when i had the big rims on but dont kill me for this pic
> 
> View attachment 636426


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

yup the red hardtop was mine but he killed it.. first with the paint and interior.. that car use to be so clean if i didnt just buy this 62 id pick up all 3 just for parts and make my money back


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> That red one was yours? I hit him up trying to get some parts too hah..dudes got 2 ht and that rag.


 didnt know he had 2 hard tops:dunno: he could of hooked me up wit the seats then.:facepalm:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

glasshizzel said:


> didnt know he had 2 hard tops:dunno: he could of hooked me up wit the seats then.:facepalm:


Yea I started asking about what exactly I didn't see in th pics...hood...floor pan etc and he said he had 3 all together, don't know if he planned on throwing the other one in the mix though?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> yup the red hardtop was mine but he killed it.. first with the paint and interior.. that car use to be so clean if i didnt just buy this 62 id pick up all 3 just for parts and make my money back


Sounds like he let his impulses get the best of him and got too deep.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

he likes to ruin cars lol..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

glasshouse818 said:


> Those of you who have swapped for the Impala rear ends with disc brakes did you use the newer upper and lower arms ? My 75 arms wont fit the new rear end  need help asap car is being cut and ran into this problem. Stuck..


Wat year Impala?? Dirty Sanchez use bubble caprice check his sig


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Wat year Impala?? Dirty Sanchez use bubble caprice check his sig


Been working on my car for a bit also. Getting rid of the smog shit but need to know if I need the EGR? Anyone?? I guess I could leave it.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

my new old project


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Thats right......sounds like you will get some summer action on the streets or possibley sooner


Psta said:


> got my bacc windows in,started putting on my new rubbers,got almost all of my chrome bacc,(just waiting on my grill and bezzels)still gotta wet sand the car down,RE-clear,pinstripe,cut and buff,shorten the rear end,install my beat,draulics,and interior.pics will be coming soon


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

sweet


BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 635720
> 
> View attachment 635721
> 
> ...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> he likes to ruin cars lol..


Lol he just can't get enough of it...spends all day on Craigslist dreaming of how to ruin more


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

sup guys if anyone is looking for a complete 75 front clip let me know i have one pm me for faster response
i have a couple of other glass parts as soon as i can i will post pics


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

pepes21 said:


> my new old project


never sold??


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Wat year Impala?? Dirty Sanchez use bubble caprice check his sig


75 figured it out ordered the adjustable arms .. Better off that way since im juiced.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Anything on the EGR valve (it's the one that sits on top of the thermostat neck with 2 hoses feeding off of it), need to know if I have to keep after removing the smog??


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

I dont believe you need the egr took mine off


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

it can be taken off....they sell caps to cover the hole...or change the intake to one without one....

I'd just leave it on if everything is there and you plan on using stock carb and intake....may end up with shittier running and gas mileage...unless your changing it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

My Dad said:


> Anything on the EGR valve (it's the one that sits on top of the thermostat neck with 2 hoses feeding off of it), need to know if I have to keep after removing the smog??


your talking about the sensor that screws into the thermostat housing or the egr that sits on intake next to carb?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 634828
> View attachment 634829


Me & Dezzy and the rest of our Glass/Rag house family cars line-up. Thanks for posting our 5th Glass/Rag house picnic pix's Hydrohype. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> never sold??


i traded about 2-3 years ago but got it back gave him my orange one


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Crazy orange one was badass


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats what i was thinking...


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone have a front power seat for sale ?


i can to Get one tomorrow is bench powder Seat


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

dannyp said:


> Any1 got a 76 hood??? 4sale


i got one, where are you


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

shops laggard said:


> Me & Dezzy and the rest of our Glass/Rag house family cars line-up. Thanks for posting our 5th Glass/Rag house picnic pix's Hydrohype. Stay cool from the Vic's.


where can i se the glass house fest video


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> "Under Construction"


Nice! What app is that?



Robert =woody65= said:


> where can i se the glass house fest video


Here ya go


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 635720
> 
> View attachment 635721
> 
> ...


I love this one :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Nice! What app is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go


thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

image.jpg (173.2 KB)
image.jpg (174.3 KB)
image.jpg (228.0 KB)
image.jpg (200.9 KB)
My rack ... I'm going 4 batts, 2 pumps and just front and back.
I've spent tooo much on this rag to be wrecking it with doing 3wheels


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Kind of copying this setup here. Batteries tucked deep into 1/4 panel. Solenoids hidden in behind. Ieaving enough room for a full size spare in the middle and room for sub box in behind


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

still working on those uploading skills I see UCE


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hahaha I should go to some random ass topic and hone my skills and come back home


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Nice! What app is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go


aye I watch that video everyday, I need a rag house in my life :nicoderm:


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


> Nice! What app is that?


"Color Strokes"... homie...

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/colorstrokes/id459413843?mt=12

got rear fillers for 76 caprice?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Robert =woody65= said:


> i got one, where are you


*What's up Woody, save that hood for me Homie, going to need to replace the one i have.Shoot me a text and let me know how much Homie.*


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I love this one :thumbsup:


That bish is still nice after all these years! It's been around since the very early 90's at least


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

From another topic......


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

:wave: Hey glasshouse fam. 
Still the best "fest" on the forum!


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> image.jpg (173.2 KB)
> image.jpg (174.3 KB)
> image.jpg (228.0 KB)
> image.jpg (200.9 KB)
> ...


It's going to look real good homie .. Keep up the good wrk ..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> yup the red hardtop was mine but he killed it.. first with the paint and interior.. that car use to be so clean if i didnt just buy this 62 id pick up all 3 just for parts and make my money back


u got another 62 wasnt there like 3 for sale in S.D.??


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

anyone running an outside antenna on their Caprice, if so where did you mount it?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> anyone running an outside antenna on their Caprice, if so where did you mount it?


saw a ragtop for sale with one mounted on the rear fender.. just didnt look right to me..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Ruocco said:


> :wave: Hey glasshouse fam.
> Still the best "fest" on the forum!


looks good man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> image.jpg (173.2 KB)
> image.jpg (174.3 KB)
> image.jpg (228.0 KB)
> image.jpg (200.9 KB)
> ...





manu samoa said:


> Kind of copying this setup here. Batteries tucked deep into 1/4 panel. Solenoids hidden in behind. Ieaving enough room for a full size spare in the middle and room for sub box in behind


yeah. Thats a nice way of doing it. Makes it look like its not that much stuff when its tucked away. cleaner looking like..


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

aztec1 said:


> It's going to look real good homie .. Keep up the good wrk ..


Thanks Aztec and my fellow Canadian homie soca


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

rejoice Canada TPB#3 is coming


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Anybody from the glasshouse fam gonna hit Kearney park in Fresno tmrw?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> rejoice Canada TPB#3 is coming


Lol you watch that in LA?
Haaaha


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> Lol you watch that in LA?
> Haaaha


....aw hell yeah....love that show...so fucking awesome....

heard the 'mustard tiger' passed away last week too.....:rip:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> rejoice Canada TPB#3 is coming


Never herd of it.. Is it a TV show?

Edit. Never mind. I think I know what you are reffering to.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

socapots said:


> Never herd of it.. Is it a TV show?
> 
> Edit. Never mind. I think I know what you are reffering to.


Trailer park boys is what he is talking about. 

I've said before if you can find the film they did before they got the tv show it puts so much of the story together. 

Randy wasn't Randy no bubbles a bunch of other odd shut. The best part of that film is how they talk about getting rid of problems for people for a price. So naturally you guess they are killing people but really they are rolling around killing of cats and dogs :rofl:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

inkera said:


> Thats right......sounds like you will get some summer action on the streets or possibley sooner


thats the plan homie!! hopefully by july she will be on the streets!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

is anyone running 4-6x9's across the bacc? if so any pics or info on the best way to do it is appreciated. i know its probly on here somewhere but dont fel like looking through 1000+ pages to find it!! lol!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

My Dad said:


> Anything on the EGR valve (it's the one that sits on top of the thermostat neck with 2 hoses feeding off of it), need to know if I have to keep after removing the smog??


if your removing all the smog stuff. you can replace it with a regular thermostat housing.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Anybody from the glasshouse fam gonna hit Kearney park in Fresno tmrw?


im going to bakersfiel show


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Kool post pics.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Kool post pics.


:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

4 the bucket.......












how they looked before


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> image.jpg (173.2 KB)
> image.jpg (174.3 KB)
> image.jpg (228.0 KB)
> image.jpg (200.9 KB)
> ...


SWEET, NICE AND CLEAN!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Ruocco said:


> :wave: Hey glasshouse fam.
> Still the best "fest" on the forum!


YEA mAN..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

My95Fleety said:


>


DAM THIS IS NICE!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

My95Fleety said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

I got some outside chrome door handles for a glass house. Sold my ride so dont need them anymore. Real nice big og ones. Not the cheap knock offs. 75 shipped.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> SWEET, NICE AND CLEAN!


Thanks bro


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey guys i have this rear end for sale if anyone needs it make me an offer


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

slabrider93 said:


> I got some outside chrome door handles for a glass house. Sold my ride so dont need them anymore. Real nice big og ones. Not the cheap knock offs. 75 shipped.


New in the box


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Stock rearend??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Has anyone put 74 moldings on 75/76?? I seen one a long time ago


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes I would love to see this.


74chevy glasshouse said:


> Has anyone put 74 moldings on 75/76?? I seen one a long time ago


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

glasshouse818 said:


> I dont believe you need the egr took mine off





harborareaPhil said:


> it can be taken off....they sell caps to cover the hole...or change the intake to one without one....
> 
> I'd just leave it on if everything is there and you plan on using stock carb and intake....may end up with shittier running and gas mileage...unless your changing it





harborareaPhil said:


> your talking about the sensor that screws into the thermostat housing or the egr that sits on intake next to carb?


Yea that sensor, one of my club members said the same thing to just keep that to make it run smoother, everything else went out the window...uh or hood. Thank You guys I really apprecite the help.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

warning said:


> if your removing all the smog stuff. you can replace it with a regular thermostat housing.


Thanks Warning!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

My95Fleety said:


>


NICE!


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Swapped the rear end from my 75 to the 96 Impala rear end. Have a quick question to anyone who has swappped. Running ten batts 3 pumps. Has anyone kept the original proportioning valve?? I see no disadvantage to more fluid slowing the rear discs more. seeing as all tge weight is back there. Any feedback ?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

glasshouse818 said:


> Swapped the rear end from my 75 to the 96 Impala rear end. Have a quick question to anyone who has swappped. Running ten batts 3 pumps. Has anyone kept the original proportioning valve?? I see no disadvantage to more fluid slowing the rear discs more. seeing as all tge weight is back there. Any feedback ?


Your question made me think and do a search for an answer. So after a lil digging I found a link to the site that explains how chevy was cheap and just ran a disc/drum porportioning valve on cars that where disc/disc. Here is the link http://www.gofasst.us/brake_proportioning1.htm after reading this site it leads me to beleave that the stock porportioning Valve on your glasshouse has the same 90/10 distrabution as the newer cars have. 

From what I read the drums require less force to work properly where disc's need it bumped up to I think the site said 70/30 to make the rears do more work and fix the nose dive. 

Read that site some good info for all that have want to do the disc brake newer rear end swap.


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the help!! Looks like ill be ordering a 70/30 or has anyone ordered the 50/50 ? Let me know opinions g house fam


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

My95Fleety said:


>


 Sweet '74 Impala


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> "Color Strokes"... homie...
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/colorstrokes/id459413843?mt=12
> 
> got rear fillers for 76 caprice?


Naw I don't homie


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

a lil something for the glass house owners 
"in my house"








shot this from about 300 feet across the parkin lot, by the time walked up to get a better pic the car left.

nothing like rappin to a fly honey in your clean glass house 
im thinkin of makin prints of this pic if anyone is interested


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Glasshouse ownership = non stop pussay magnet


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

Cruising the streets.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> Glasshouse ownership = non stop pussay magnet


Drop the top and watch them panties drop :cheesy:


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

96 rear end to a 75 ordered new proportioning valve the master cylinder can stay ? Someone was telling me it might send too much pressure


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

finally selling my old 1974 Impala Plate. PM if interested


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Anyone know what this is? I cleaned it up but have no clue whats it for. 







Here is a pic of the slow build up.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

It goes on firewall wat for ??? Stsrt the car from under hood???


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea to start under hood....

tuneup tool


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

glasshouse818 said:


> Thanks for the help!! Looks like ill be ordering a 70/30 or has anyone ordered the 50/50 ? Let me know opinions g house fam


Careful with that. You dont want the rear swinging around with the added weight and stopping force from the disc brakes


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

warning said:


> Careful with that. You dont want the rear swinging around with the added weight and stopping force from the disc brakes


I ordered the 50/50 now I'm just trying to figure out if I need to switch the master cylinder


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

DROPTOP4 said:


> View attachment 640426
> 
> Cruising the streets.


 Is that an 11yr old driving?






:rimshot:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

don't know how or why you would want 50/50....

brakes aren't made stop evenly....that's more of a race application....and would prob only be safe with ABS...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> Glasshouse ownership = non stop pussay magnet


 I admit I have got lucky on a decent female once or twice a few years back while pushing my glasshouse! 

But all that is in the past, the woman that try to talk to me now wouldn't even fit in my glasshouse, and would probably have a face that would scare animals and small children!... That's one reason I swore off hanging out at cruzz night's and car show's a few years ago... I was at a show in LA on MLK blvd. and I asked these twin girl's if they was there with anybody?
and they said": where not available, but our Aunt is looking to meet somebody: I said no thank you and went and smoked a blunt with young Hogg.. later I saw the girls talking with I woman who I guessed was there Aunt.. She looked like she had 40 oz's for breakfast. many of her teeth was missing, and her breast hung down to her waist line! she looked like someone who has regular appearance's on the TV show Cop's... Yea that was more than a wake up call for this OG.. my pussy pulling power has burnt an armature and there is no fixing it... But Im still a lowrider to the end of time!:rofl:


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

harborareaPhil said:


> don't know how or why you would want 50/50....
> 
> brakes aren't made stop evenly....that's more of a race application....and would prob only be safe with ABS...


after reading the posts I can find about the rear end swap I found that 50 50 was the proportioning valve everyone was using with no problems


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> I admit I have got lucky on a decent female once or twice a few years back while pushing my glasshouse!
> 
> But all that is in the past, the woman that try to talk to me now wouldn't even fit in my glasshouse, and would probably have a face that would scare animals and small children!... That's one reason I swore off hanging out at cruzz night's and car show's a few years ago... I was at a show in LA on MLK blvd. and I asked these twin girl's if they was there with anybody?
> and they said": where not available, but our Aunt is looking to meet somebody: I said no thank you and went and smoked a blunt with young Hogg.. later I saw the girls talking with I woman who I guessed was there Aunt.. She looked like she had 40 oz's for breakfast. many of her teeth was missing, and her breast hung down to her waist line! she looked like someone who has regular appearance's on the TV show Cop's... Yea that was more than a wake up call for this OG.. my pussy pulling power has burnt an armature and there is no fixing it... But Im still a lowrider to the end of time!:rofl:


x2


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

She lays out real nice , almost done


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

SouthSide76 said:


> View attachment 641269
> 
> She lays out real nice , almost done


Looks real good homie.


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Aaron6284 said:


> Looks real good homie.


Thanks man , just waiting for the drive shaft to get finished and some odds and ends and he will have it done


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SouthSide76 said:


> Thanks man , just waiting for the drive shaft to get finished and some odds and ends and he will have it done


What rearend u use??


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Cadillac


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

SouthSide76 said:


> Cadillac


what year caddy and also what mods did you have to do to get this rollin?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm not sure exactly what he's had to do, or what year caddy


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

anybody use a different transmission on their ghouse will the stick driveshaft work?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Kool post pics.















[ATTAC[ATTACH=


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SouthSide76 said:


> View attachment 641269
> 
> She lays out real nice , almost done



that's looks hella nice!


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

non stop pussay magnet.......



manu samoa said:


> Glasshouse ownership = non stop pussay magnet


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

inkera said:


> non stop pussay magnet.......


dam.....so that's like 5 years for me....no pussy.....

*not literally :inout:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam.....so that's like 5 years for me....no pussy.....
> 
> *not literally :inout:


:rofl:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam.....so that's like 5 years for me....no pussy.....
> 
> *not literally :inout:


Hahaaa


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> I admit I have got lucky on a decent female once or twice a few years back while pushing my glasshouse!
> 
> But all that is in the past, the woman that try to talk to me now wouldn't even fit in my glasshouse, and would probably have a face that would scare animals and small children!... That's one reason I swore off hanging out at cruzz night's and car show's a few years ago... I was at a show in LA on MLK blvd. and I asked these twin girl's if they was there with anybody?
> and they said": where not available, but our Aunt is looking to meet somebody: I said no thank you and went and smoked a blunt with young Hogg.. later I saw the girls talking with I woman who I guessed was there Aunt.. She looked like she had 40 oz's for breakfast. many of her teeth was missing, and her breast hung down to her waist line! she looked like someone who has regular appearance's on the TV show Cop's... Yea that was more than a wake up call for this OG.. my pussy pulling power has burnt an armature and there is no fixing it... But Im still a lowrider to the end of time!:rofl:


LOL. That's some funny shit.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam.....so that's like 5 years for me....no pussy.....
> 
> *not literally :inout:


Hahahaha. Buncha comedians in here. Man I miss this place. Haha


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea to start under hood....
> 
> tuneup tool


I always wondered what that was :thumbsup: *walks outside to try it and then disable it* :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> I admit I have got lucky on a decent female once or twice a few years back while pushing my glasshouse!
> 
> But all that is in the past, the woman that try to talk to me now wouldn't even fit in my glasshouse, and would probably have a face that would scare animals and small children!... That's one reason I swore off hanging out at cruzz night's and car show's a few years ago... I was at a show in LA on MLK blvd. and I asked these twin girl's if they was there with anybody?
> and they said": where not available, but our Aunt is looking to meet somebody: I said no thank you and went and smoked a blunt with young Hogg.. later I saw the girls talking with I woman who I guessed was there Aunt.. She looked like she had 40 oz's for breakfast. many of her teeth was missing, and her breast hung down to her waist line! she looked like someone who has regular appearance's on the TV show Cop's... Yea that was more than a wake up call for this OG.. my pussy pulling power has burnt an armature and there is no fixing it... But Im still a lowrider to the end of time!:rofl:


Lol too funny! Ladies love tha Glasshouses and go crazy over tha Raghouses :thumbsup: It's hit or miss with tha Waghouse tho lol.


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Anyone have the chrome panel beneath the drivers door ?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Stopped by the shop today he was plumbing the pumps here's the back pump.
Also he told me that with the caddy rear he cut off the lower trailing arm brackets off the axle and he rolled "adjusted" the pinion angle and re welded them back on . And then he lowered my upper trailing arm mounts on the frame down 2inches . Keeps from hitting the floor and binding your drive shaft


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

SouthSide76 said:


> Stopped by the shop today he was plumbing the pumps here's the back pump.
> Also he told me that with the caddy rear he cut off the lower trailing arm brackets off the axle and he rolled "adjusted" the pinion angle and re welded them back on . And then he lowered my upper trailing arm mounts on the frame down 2inches . Keeps from hitting the floor and binding your drive shaft


thats sweet!!!


----------



## Dboy1 (May 16, 2012)

Went 2 the Yakima car show and there was not one Glasshouse there


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

This past weekend...


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Thats what Im talking about...looks cleaner than the board of health


Johnny562 said:


> This past weekend...
> 
> View attachment 642638


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD JOHNNY!!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Johnny562 said:


> This past weekend...
> 
> View attachment 642638


Right-click saveth thy image...uffin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Lol too funny! Ladies love tha Glasshouses and go crazy over tha Raghouses :thumbsup: It's hit or miss with tha Waghouse tho lol.



:rofl: the waghouse can be a bit suspect to those uneducated :rofl:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SELF MADE said:


> :rofl: the waghouse can be a bit suspect to those uneducated :rofl:



but perfect for them big bitches with a dozen kids...

like markie seems to attract :rofl:

:inout:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> but perfect for them big bitches with a dozen kids...
> 
> like markie seems to attract :rofl:
> 
> :inout:


ha ha ha you fucker:rofl: 

I dont mind the bus load of kid's.. hell the kid's could roll with us if I was attracted to there mom??

But I must be putting off some fucked up energy,, I swear to God, last year I was in the market getting grocery's with my mom.. and this crazy looking white chick with blond hair kept eye balling me so bad that my mom almost said something to the lady.. ( this chick was with a much older dude) but every time the old guy turned away ? she would start looking my way. so Im trying to avoid the bitch! so later Im bagging my moms grocery's, thinking the coast is clear because I seen the girl walk out with the old guy? when all of a sudden somebody walk's up behind me and slip's a piece of paper in my shirt pocket! 

In a wraspy ass voice I hear: I THINK YOUR HANDSOME. HEARS MY NUMBER, CALL ME SOMETIME!


THIS BITCH LEFT THE OLD GUY IN THE PARKING LOT, WHILE SHE CAME BACK IN TO GIVE ME HER NUMBER!

I'L BE DIPPED IN SHIT.. this chick was as bony as snoop dogg. and she looked like FIRE MARSHAL BILL with a blond wig and knock knee's!

my mom kind of laughed at me the whole ride home, because she could look at my face and tell how pissed I was... AND NO i DID NOT CALL THAT CHICK!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SouthSide76 said:


> Stopped by the shop today he was plumbing the pumps here's the back pump.
> Also he told me that with the caddy rear he cut off the lower trailing arm brackets off the axle and he rolled "adjusted" the pinion angle and re welded them back on . And then he lowered my upper trailing arm mounts on the frame down 2inches . Keeps from hitting the floor and binding your drive shaft


I cant wait to see pic's of the rear end when it's on the car.. man those side ports look damm good.. you cant go wrong with parker check valve's and parker slow downs!:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> ha ha ha you fucker:rofl:
> 
> I dont mind the bus load of kid's.. hell the kid's could roll with us if I was attracted to there mom??
> 
> ...


HA! FIRE MARSHAL BILL.. Lemmie show you somethin!! Classic..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

socapots said:


> HA! FIRE MARSHAL BILL.. Lemmie show you somethin!! Classic..


 :rofl: no lie homie,, I was pissed!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

your lucky those are the one's that you cant get rid of.they just keep popping up.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Johnny562 said:


> This past weekend...
> 
> View attachment 642638


that is way cool...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> but perfect for them big bitches with a dozen kids...
> 
> like markie seems to attract :rofl:
> 
> :inout:


haha..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> :rofl: no lie homie,, I was pissed!


lol


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> This past weekend...
> 
> View attachment 642638


Nice wat rearend u running Johnny??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

glasshouse818 said:


> Anyone have the chrome panel beneath the drivers door ?


Rocker trim?



D said:


> Went 2 the Yakima car show and there was not one Glasshouse there


Doesn't surprise me. We aren't mainstream :thumbsup: Secret Society



SELF MADE said:


> :rofl: the waghouse can be a bit suspect to those uneducated :rofl:


Definitely takes fine taste to appreciate it lol. You should see tha looks I get pulling up bumping 2pac- All Eyez On Me :biggrin:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Johnny562 said:


> This past weekend...
> 
> View attachment 642638


.

I realy realy like these tail lights.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Nice wat rearend u running Johnny??


Stock


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice u got skirts too?? Wat wheels??


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

how do you guys run skirts with stock rear end???????? lol just playing .. can long tube headers be ran on a 76 impala without any mods?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Think they gotta be short


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

chevycaprice89 said:


> how do you guys run skirts with stock rear end???????? lol just playing .. can long tube headers be ran on a 76 impala without any mods?


yep it's better if you got a double hump trans crossmember but single can be cut at muffler shop to clear exhaust also


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

How would any of you guys go about cleaning a black canvas vert top?


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> yep it's better if you got a double hump trans crossmember but single can be cut at muffler shop to clear exhaust also


 is their a certain year or engine and trans that came with that crossmember and thanks


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> How would any of you guys go about cleaning a black canvas vert top?


I had a black 1/4 rag on my old glasshouse and I washed it at the car wash from a distance don't get right up on it.wash and rinse dry with shammy . If it gets a little dusty or linty looking I used a lint roller.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

chevycaprice89 said:


> is their a certain year or engine and trans that came with that crossmember and thanks


my 74' had double & my 76' has single...ask dezzy he's been pulling them off...might be like 71-74'?


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

SouthSide76 said:


> I had a black 1/4 rag on my old glasshouse and I washed it at the car wash from a distance don't get right up on it.wash and rinse dry with shammy . If it gets a little dusty or linty looking I used a lint roller.


X2 I washed my cadi with a canvas top the same way and had no problems.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Nice u got skirts too?? Wat wheels??


No $$$ to swap the rear end so running 13x5.5 on the rear.

13x7 are fine without skirts but I'd rather run skirts so 13x5.5 it is.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^ but 13.5 cost more than run of the mill 13x7.
Just sayin


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Johnny562 said:


> No $$$ to swap the rear end so running 13x5.5 on the rear.
> 
> 13x7 are fine without skirts but I'd rather run skirts so 13x5.5 it is.


You could always just mount the skirts to the quarter's about 1/2 inch further out than flush.. then put them back on stock when you get the money for your rear end!..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Aaron6284 said:


> X2 I washed my cadi with a canvas top the same way and had no problems.


(Glasshouse fest):thumbsup: thanks guys..


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> my 74' had double & my 76' has single...ask dezzy he's been pulling them off...might be like 71-74'?


It would be any car that came before the evil smog laws kicked in and messed with the fun.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> It would be any car that came before the evil smog laws kicked in and messed with the fun.


ok.... 74' had the first smog equipment (pump,egr)....but no cat...so that makes sense.....


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

13x5..5 China cost same, or order two wheels with Dayton offset but thats like $300 galaxy wire wheels


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

manu samoa said:


> ^ but 13.5 cost more than run of the mill 13x7.
> Just sayin


not always the case. 



Hydrohype said:


> You could always just mount the skirts to the quarter's about 1/2 inch further out than flush.. then put them back on stock when you get the money for your rear end!..


I was thinking that.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Can anyone take a pic of where the back seat and side panels meet up. Doesn't look right on this one I'm working on. Has a gap between the seat and armrest.


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just completed the rear end swap in my 75
how far does the hump for the driveshaft need to be extended up to lay her down ? 
Thanks for any help


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> ok.... 74' had the first smog equipment (pump,egr)....but no cat...so that makes sense.....


Was it 75 or 76 the first year for a cat?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> Was it 75 or 76 the first year for a cat?


75' 

lucky California with our stupid smog laws...get to smog 76'...but whatever...gonna have all the correct stuff on my motor anyway


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> You could always just mount the skirts to the quarter's about 1/2 inch further out than flush.. then put them back on stock when you get the money for your rear end!..


Thats wat im gonna do till I get some d's or WWK


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> 75'
> 
> lucky California with our stupid smog laws...get to smog 76'...but whatever...gonna have all the correct stuff on my motor anyway


Come up here EVERYTHING needs to be aircared which is just as bad as your smog. 

Difference though we don't get a cut off it's all cars. The rumor is it is going away in 2015 so fingers crossed as it's such a fucking pain in the ass.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

So even 64 gotta be aircared?? Canada??


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> 13x5..5 China cost same, or order two wheels with Dayton offset but thats like $300 galaxy wire wheels


Okay if anyone wants to run 13.5 go ahead. We all have free will and this is a free country but be ready to deal with the ball breaking you will get on the streets. Riders like smurf have done the gritty shit that needs to be done to style a glasshouse. Real dedication . I'm personally gonna ride 14x7 reverse with the new 5.20's with the 96 caprice disc brake rear end...
It's up to you . Remember we told you so


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Johnny562 said:


> not always the case.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that.
























14x7 chinas now, but I ran 14x7 dayton's when i first cut the car. and had intentions of later swapping out the rear end.. But the look of the skirt has actually grown on me so Im keeping it this way... even after I go frame off paint and chrome undies? I want my skirts mounted the same, it's just me.. How ever I have a 68 that I want to lay down in the future, and I dont think I would like the skirt's not fitting flush on that particular quarter panel!

Before I got my 76? I use to see alot of Raghouse's with 5 inch rims in the back, and it kind of bothered me, almost like seeing a glasshouse with no skirts at all! At the end of the day it's all about what works for you! 




74chevy glasshouse said:


> 13x5..5 China cost same, or order two wheels with Dayton offset but thats like $300 galaxy wire wheels


Are you saying Galaxy sell's wheels with the same offset as 7 inch D's? (just as shallow)


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> So even 64 gotta be aircared?? Canada??


You got it Pontiac. But airfare is only in bc in the lower mainland. If I lived about 1 hour east or north of vancouver i would not need to aircare :banghead:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 644896
> View attachment 644900
> View attachment 644901
> 
> ...


Yeah u gotta ask n they charge extra not shallow ,hub is out more like d's still 7's


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

For sale 75 shipped
sold my ride never got to put them on


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

slabrider93 said:


> For sale 75 shipped
> sold my ride never got to put them on


R they plastic or all metal ..


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

aztec1 said:


> R they plastic or all metal ..


metal.. real nice chrome. new and perfect


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Clean I got one of those help on my passengr door skinny garbage


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Swap them rearends out fellas,nothing worse than seeing a half ass rim on any car especially a HOUSE...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

BIG MARC said:


> Swap them rearends out fellas,nothing worse than seeing a half ass rim on any car especially a HOUSE...


I just got mined shortend 3/4. no way i would disrespect my car with with a half rim!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

slabrider93 said:


> For sale 75 shipped
> sold my ride never got to put them on


Look nice.. ALmost want em but thinking I'm shaving my door handles..


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

Psta said:


> I just got mined shortend 3/4. no way i would disrespect my car with with a half rim!!


3/4" on each end?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> 3/4" on each end?


yes


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Psta said:


> I just got mined shortend 3/4. no way i would disrespect my car with with a half rim!!


what do u mean when u say half a rim ?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

orlando said:


> what do u mean when u say half a rim ?


 i got it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BIG MARC said:


> Swap them rearends out fellas,nothing worse than seeing a half ass rim on any car especially a HOUSE...


 Beautiful car!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

orlando said:


> what do u mean when u say half a rim ?


HAHA! whats good orlando?! good talking to you Earlier! cant wait to see your 76 bacc on the streets!!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Psta said:


> HAHA! whats good orlando?! good talking to you Earlier! cant wait to see your 76 bacc on the streets!!


thank's Psta.I feel like a fool asking but I only knew them as shallow rim's or shallow killa's. good talkin to you too.


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Need some help glasshouse fam I need some help got a 75 looking to cut and extend the driveshaft hump to drop her down. For anyone that has done it how wide does the hole need to be ? And does it need to start rite behind the front seats ? Help asap im trying to do this 2mor !!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Psta said:


> I just got mined shortend 3/4. no way i would disrespect my car with with a half rim!!


:thumbsup:How you been USO?



orlando said:


> what do u mean when u say half a rim ?


Anything other than a 13X7,14x7 etc... is not a full rim...IMO


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> You got it Pontiac. But airfare is only in bc in the lower mainland. If I lived about 1 hour east or north of vancouver i would not need to aircare :banghead:


hey im from vic no aircare..... but im in van right now for awhile away from my cars..... if you need a hand or anything give me a shout [email protected]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

still got og 76 caprice skirts with trim, will trade if you got 66 impala parts maybe?? message me,thanks


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

also heads up guys im going to be putting up some sorta web page with all the questions and answers to help people out such as complete rear end swap, max cylinders, front end etc so if you guys have any use full specs, cars tht are compatable etc please msg me i will be going thro the pages shortly to dig out all the info


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

glasshouse818 said:


> Need some help glasshouse fam I need some help got a 75 looking to cut and extend the driveshaft hump to drop her down. For anyone that has done it how wide does the hole need to be ? And does it need to start rite behind the front seats ? Help asap im trying to do this 2mor !!!


I think you have to go the back of the tranny then slice all the way back. If I remember right that is why SMURF said fuck it and got his stock rear end shortend as he did not want to do that much cutting on his floor. I understand why as the floor is a lot of the body support and cutting that up to much could leed to poor door gaps and many other body issues IMO.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

silkk said:


> hey im from vic no aircare..... but im in van right now for awhile away from my cars..... if you need a hand or anything give me a shout [email protected]


Screw you island guys with no aircare :cheesy: 

I can only hope by 2015 it is gone as reported in the news :x: I'll be getting duels for my malibo about two mins after they ditch it.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Look nice.. ALmost want em but thinking I'm shaving my door handles..


Please don't :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> yep it's better if you got a double hump trans crossmember but single can be cut at muffler shop to clear exhaust also


Looks like crap when u do tho :thumbsdown:



harborareaPhil said:


> my 74' had double & my 76' has single...ask dezzy he's been pulling them off...might be like 71-74'?


Not exactly. I grabbed one off a 76 impala not too long ago. Big block cars have them standard, 400 cars too, and usually 350 4brls.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

BIG MARC said:


> :thumbsup:How you been USO?
> 
> 
> Anything other than a 13X7,14x7 etc... is not a full rim...IMO


i been good uce! how you been homie?! when you coming out this way cuzz?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Started the leafing and striping yesterday.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> Beautiful car!


Thanks homie!


Psta said:


> i been good uce! how you been homie?! when you coming out this way cuzz?


That 49er stadium was pushed bacc a lil,I'm out in bumfuccBLYTHE now working on Solar Energy Plant.:angry:


Psta said:


> Started the leafing and striping yesterday.
> View attachment 645419


:thumbsup::h5::fool2:
Ooowee!Nice job Cuzzn!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Hook it up with job in blythe


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Hook it up with job in blythe


I'm a Union Electrician.No hook ups sorry.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Kool.I hear that solar plante paying good
But only for two or three years


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

glasshouse818 said:


> Need some help glasshouse fam I need some help got a 75 looking to cut and extend the driveshaft hump to drop her down. For anyone that has done it how wide does the hole need to be ? And does it need to start rite behind the front seats ? Help asap im trying to do this 2mor !!!


There was a dude on here that had pics of some of the process. I quoted it into my topic for my glasshouse so I would not loose the info. Click my name and follow the not another glasshouse link. Should be in the last few pages somewhere.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Old soul or heavenbound


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Kool.I hear that solar plante paying good


:yes:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

BNSF is hiring,railroad is a good job,you better be up for traveling though.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I got a manual choke carb but an intake for electric choke .... Wat do I got to do too make it work??
Thanks


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok thanks big red and socapots I also found some info way back in the 600s just wanna be sure before I butcher my floor


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Whats the ticket in cuttying the rear end in the bay area PSTA


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

That looks G


Psta said:


> Started the leafing and striping yesterday.
> View attachment 645419


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> I got a manual choke carb but an intake for electric choke .... Wat do I got to do too make it work??
> Thanks


manual choke or heat choke?

if your intake doesn't have the attachment for heat choke you'll have to wire it to stay open or just get a electric choke or electric choke carb for it....what intake and carb are you running


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea I meant heat choke with that little coil, its the stock intake for electric but I came up on Holley with manual but dont want that knob u gotta pull. 
The carb I got on right now is made for heat


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

well if it's a Holley you can just buy the electric choke kit for it...

would be the best...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

they about $60 for the kit


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

slabrider93 said:


> For sale 75 shipped
> sold my ride never got to put them on


Still for sale??


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> well if it's a Holley you can just buy the electric choke kit for it...
> 
> would be the best...


Cool thanks I seen Kit , how hard is it to put on


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Post a pic of how the manual one looks. Never even seen one hooked up before.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> Still for sale??


Yes sir still got them.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

socapots said:


> Post a pic of how the manual one looks. Never even seen one hooked up before.


Manual u run a cable thru firewall attached to a knob inside you push or pull to open close choke, heat has a lil box attached to manifold that usesthe heat from manifold to close choke


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hmm. Seems simple enough. Buddy of moine had that on his MG. I knew about the inside part. But never looked at the setup on the carb end.
Thanks for the info


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Me personally I would do the electric choke . Over time that cable will get hard to pull ,and besides who wants a big knob on the bottom of their dash . You do stuff like that on a riding mower ? not a glasshouse


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

I got the car back and put back together here's a couple pics


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

SouthSide76 said:


> I got the car back and put back together here's a couple pics
> View attachment 646368
> View attachment 646369
> View attachment 646370
> View attachment 646371


 NICE !! I miss my Glasshouse now !! :banghead:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks man ,there is a few left out there get another one.I sell one and keep the steering wheel as a momento and then I relaps and buy another one
View attachment 646383
I need glasshouse rehab


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

SouthSide76 said:


> I got the car back and put back together here's a couple pics
> View attachment 646368
> View attachment 646369
> View attachment 646370
> View attachment 646371


Congrats buddy. Love the trunk setup. Simple and clean! TTT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Jr's 76 Caprice Landau sporting the new 5.20s Premium Sportways


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


SouthSide76 said:


> I got the car back and put back together here's a couple pics
> View attachment 646368
> View attachment 646369
> View attachment 646370
> View attachment 646371


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Beautiful


SAUL said:


>


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's the shit!!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Icing on the cake!!!


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

damn thats tight right there.... been waitin on these to show for a long time now. there is a god after all



SAUL said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

SAUL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

My favorite


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

My package tray where 6x9 go smooth covered in vinyl n new board , want to put 6x9 back wats the best way to cut the holes for them


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> My package tray where 6x9 go smooth covered in vinyl n new board , want to put 6x9 back wats the best way to cut the holes for them


how many 6x9's can you fit on a glasshouse package tray


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Aaron6284 said:


> Congrats buddy. Love the trunk setup. Simple and clean! TTT


Thanks homie


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

SAUL said:


> Jr's 76 Caprice Landau sporting the new 5.20s Premium Sportways


Car looks good! How about that 58 ??


----------



## beast98 (Jan 31, 2011)

Truth be told, Pontiac put out the original glasshouse in 1973. (Yeah, I know I'll get some shit for that one).


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

beast98 said:


> Truth be told, Pontiac put out the original glasshouse in 1973. (Yeah, I know I'll get some shit for that one).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but pontiac's version look's ridiculous.and was no where near as popular.just my opinion.


----------



## beast98 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ridiculous?? Well, opinoins vary.


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

^ there's no comparison , your car looks nice but there's only one glasshouse. It looks like a Buick century .... My 2 cents


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:inout:

no comment


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

beast98 said:


> Ridiculous?? Well, opinoins vary.
> View attachment 647016


no disrespect maybe I was out of line.but theirs no way I would go to let's say pontiac grand am fest making claim's my caprice had any thing to do with the grand am now thats just me.but im not talkin shit about any ones car because to each his own.my choice is 76 CAPRICE.just saying


----------



## beast98 (Jan 31, 2011)

Didn't mean to infringe on anyone's nickname (is that like a religion?), just commenting on the attribute of the all-pillar roof and its origins. You Caprice boys are sensitive. :facepalm:


----------



## beast98 (Jan 31, 2011)

And BTW, I've been a big fan of the '74 - '76 Impalas and Caprices since they were new.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

beast98 said:


> Didn't mean to infringe on anyone's nickname (is that like a religion?), just commenting on the attribute of the all-pillar roof and its origins. You Caprice boys are sensitive. :facepalm:


homie its not the caprice boy's.I take full responsibilty for what I said.but just the same i wouldnt go to another fest making claims like that.and im not saying your car or your club brother's car is ugly.but you said truth be told.well you should have said there are some similarities.74 75 76 impala's and caprice's are the only thing's we call GLASSHOUSES and I hope I cleared that up.


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

If you mount the 6x9s from underneath you don't have to cut at all just have your upholster poke holes for sound to travel through


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

nice any interior pics


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

beast98 said:


> Ridiculous?? Well, opinoins vary.
> View attachment 647016


nice


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

glasshouse818 said:


> If you mount the 6x9s from underneath you don't have to cut at all just have your upholster poke holes for sound to travel through


they need to mount on top gonna put those spacers so cylinders dont plusi got a new board with no holes


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> they need to mount on top gonna put those spacers so cylinders dont plusi got a new board with no holes


Go to harbor freight and get an air body saw its like $20 bucks It's a handy tool to have .it will cut like butter and give you a clean cut. Be sure to get the blades while your there


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> they need to mount on top gonna put those spacers so cylinders dont plusi got a new board with no holes


What size cylinders ? I got 14s and mine hit no hope even with spacers.


----------



## beast98 (Jan 31, 2011)

impala61pat said:


> nice any interior pics


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

glasshouse818 said:


> What size cylinders ? I got 14s and mine hit no hope even with spacers.


I got tens I think , but I went to a show n a guy had 18s n had some big spacers


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SouthSide76 said:


> Go to harbor freight and get an air body saw its like $20 bucks It's a handy tool to have .it will cut like butter and give you a clean cut. Be sure to get the blades while your there


The holes r there already just the board that goesover package tray iscovrred


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

beast98 said:


> Ridiculous?? Well, opinoins vary.
> View attachment 647016


Nothing near as good looking as a glasshouse keep that shit in the Pontiac thread lol ttt for the real glasshouses


----------



## beast98 (Jan 31, 2011)

It's funny, the guys in my club that cruise glasshouses are the ones that brought it up in the first place. Homie, you need to lighten up. 
And again...Opinions vary.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

beast98 said:


> It's funny, the guys in my club that cruise glasshouses are the ones that brought it up in the first place. Homie, you need to lighten up.
> And again...Opinions vary.


 Glasshouse is just the nickname given to the 1974-1976 Impala/Caprice 2-doors for many years, fits beter in the Pontiac Fest topic. Very nice Pontiac though, one of those models I wish more people did!!


----------



## beast98 (Jan 31, 2011)

MikeS said:


> Glasshouse is just the nickname given to the 1974-1976 Impala/Caprice 2-doors for many years, fits beter in the Pontiac Fest topic. Very nice Pontiac though, one of those models I wish more people did!!


Thanks Dude. I had the same model back in the day...Multiple show winner. Got jacked in '82.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

beast98 said:


> It's funny, the guys in my club that cruise glasshouses are the ones that brought it up in the first place. Homie, you need to lighten up.
> And again...Opinions vary.


Dude stay on topic. This is glasshouse fest 74 to 76 impalas and caprices. I don't coming in here posting pictures of my malibu that my friends say looks like a smaller glasshouse in ways and them argue with guys that say it does not. 

TopDogg is needed for a clean up to gett this topic on track.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

still way closer than a Pontiac lol..


:inout:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> still way closer than a Pontiac lol..
> 
> 
> :inout:


Lol. Its pure kicks everytime I roll through this place. Haha


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

when i commented on the previous page i didnt mean to say his homies car looked ridiculous.i didnt like the fact that he said what he said and then showed pics of his homies car. and then says "i know im gonna get a bunch of shit for sayin this". that aint right i been riding glasshouse for 13 years and i been lowridin since 13 or 14 and never heard a pontiac called a glasshouse.and i will be 50 in oct.


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

do you still have those door handles??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl: we get one in here every once in awhile...just glad it wasn't on 26's...

*and very nice car indeed...got nothing but love for 70's rides...first car was 75' ford Granada...then had 74'...76'...and family had 77' 72'...and bunch other...


and dreaming of a dope 77' down the street


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone have a set of stock wheels and tires so i can take these chinas and get rid of them for what i payed for in tires about a month ago...


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl: we get one in here every once in awhile...just glad it wasn't on 26's...
> 
> *and very nice car indeed...got nothing but love for 70's rides...first car was 75' ford Granada...then had 74'...76'...and family had 77' 72'...and bunch other...
> 
> ...


 i hear you im not trying to bring heat to glasshouse fest i l love 70's car's too.if i ever get my 76 done i want a 77 or 76 elco. or 77 grand prix.


----------



## Seven (Oct 12, 2008)

I can't stand California's smog laws. Because of it, I can't fix up my 76Glasshouse's 350 the way that I want to... 

< frustrated!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Vin swap


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

This topic get trolled more than any other topic on this site :nosad: Thier's only one GM Glasshouse..... :thumbsup:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Vin swap


how do you do that ?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Vin swap


yup!!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Got some more chrome bacc the other day!!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Where u take the plastic??


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Psta said:


> yup!!!!!


1st chrome look's good im gonna use the same guy .2nd how do you swap vin's


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

How would u guys take the lock cylinder out I use a pulley to take the little ring out also the boilts out and it still dont come out what am I doing wrong if u could help me thanks really appreciate it


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Where u take the plastic??


 place in Hayward,ca(next to Oakland)
Grill was $400 emblem included,bezzles $145 ea,bumper grill pieces $100 ea. im happy with their work,especially compared to what they use to look like.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

orlando said:


> 1st chrome look's good im gonna use the same guy .2nd how do you swap vin's


 i take the 5th on this one brotha!!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Psta said:


> i take the 5th on this one brotha!!


I understand. and I mean I understand.HA HA HA.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Psta said:


> place in Hayward,ca(next to Oakland)
> Grill was $400 emblem included,bezzles $145 ea,bumper grill pieces $100 ea. im happy with their work,especially compared to what they use to look like.


*screen shot*
The shit looks tight Uce


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

its not a real ride but its a GLASSHOUSE :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Psta said:


> View attachment 647757
> 
> View attachment 647758
> 
> ...


looks great need to do my grill


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Psta said:


> place in Hayward,ca(next to Oakland)
> Grill was $400 emblem included,bezzles $145 ea,bumper grill pieces $100 ea. im happy with their work,especially compared to what they use to look like.


worth every penny....of that $1000.....dam....but I'll be doing the same thing...I got a NOS emblems so I can cut corners on other stuff like that


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

thats clean


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Got a rear license plate bucket trim for sale for 75-76 caprice & dash board plastic piece that goes under the speedo 20 bucks each pm for pics local sale only


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> How would u guys take the lock cylinder out I use a pulley to take the little ring out also the boilts out and it still dont come out what am I doing wrong if u could help me thanks really appreciate it


wat lock cylinder


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> wat lock cylinder


I got it homie but thanks anyway


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

G-house74 said:


> Got a rear license plate bucket trim for sale for 75-76 caprice & dash board plastic piece that goes under the speedo 20 bucks each pm for pics local sale only


hey brother how's everything?

shoot me a text


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Psta said:


> View attachment 647757
> 
> View attachment 647758
> 
> ...


Daaaaayuum!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Daaaaayuum!!!


hahaha that's how u do it dezzy...badass


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

manu samoa said:


> *screen shot*
> The shit looks tight Uce


Thank you uso!



harborareaPhil said:


> worth every penny....of that $1000.....dam....but I'll be doing the same thing...I got a NOS emblems so I can cut corners on other stuff like that


Thats what i said! its all about those little details!!


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey what'up Tom Pm your # Bro:wave:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I was out of town in El centro for a wedding and when i was comming back and i saw this on the back roads


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 648125


nice pics!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bigdogg323 said:


> its not a real ride but its a GLASSHOUSE :biggrin: :naughty:


thats cool man..
still look for one from time to time. Be sure as hell im buying as many as i can when i come across them .lol.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Psta said:


> place in Hayward,ca(next to Oakland)
> Grill was $400 emblem included,bezzles $145 ea,bumper grill pieces $100 ea. im happy with their work,especially compared to what they use to look like.


They looked to do a damn good job man.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Double hump crossmember


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> thats cool man..
> still look for one from time to time. Be sure as hell im buying as many as i can when i come across them .lol.


Talking about tha model cars?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

how much for crossmember


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I was out of town in El centro for a wedding and when i was comming back and i saw this on the back roads
> View attachment 648121
> 
> View attachment 648122


I think iseen it for sale a couple days ago


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:x:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

how much are you asking for both these items dez ?? 




heartofthacity said:


> Tilt column with key
> 
> Double hump crossmember


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

wut up Ghouse fam!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dlinehustler said:


> :x:


44"?


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Okay G house family, I need some help please. I'm not sure about the starter, I have an extra wire and not sure where it goes. It's a rag top so not sure if that makes a difference. Can anyone please post a picture of their starter wires. PLEASE!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SELF MADE said:


> how much are you asking for both these items dez ??


Pm sent :inout:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> 44"?


:yes:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

My Dad said:


> Okay G house family, I need some help please. I'm not sure about the starter, I have an extra wire and not sure where it goes. It's a rag top so not sure if that makes a difference. Can anyone please post a picture of their starter wires. PLEASE!!


I don't have pics man. But I'm pretty sure its just two wires. Big one and small one. Big ones goes strait to the batt. Small one goes to 12V when the key is in the start position.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dlinehustler said:


> :x:


Nice. Any pics of the corners always like to see how they cut and fold for the radius edges.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

socapots said:


> I don't have pics man. But I'm pretty sure its just two wires. Big one and small one. Big ones goes strait to the batt. Small one goes to 12V when the key is in the start position.


Homie thats why I'm thrown off, there are 4 wires Battery, Netural "S", Ignition and I'm guess the last one is for the convertible top. I just don't knwo how it was. I fucked up when I took it apart, I should have taken a picture.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dlinehustler said:


> :x:


very nice....44" just barely fits too....

was pretty scary cutting it out when we did mine...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

My Dad said:


> Homie thats why I'm thrown off, there are 4 wires Battery, Netural "S", Ignition and I'm guess the last one is for the convertible top. I just don't knwo how it was. I fucked up when I took it apart, I should have taken a picture.


put power to it and see what moves
touch the wire to the starter and test light the top switch?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> Talking about tha model cars?


Yeah man. Used to be big in them back in the day. Didn't do it enought to have the Skillz progress. But still interesdted. If I ever get time lol. Maybe when the kids are older. They almost 3 and 3 months old now. Be nice when they can cut the lawn so dad can work on his car. Haha


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

My Dad said:


> Homie thats why I'm thrown off, there are 4 wires Battery, Netural "S", Ignition and I'm guess the last one is for the convertible top. I just don't knwo how it was. I fucked up when I took it apart, I should have taken a picture.


Ahh shit man. My bad. I thought you were talking about the starter... Like under the hood. 
But you talking in the column. Like the switch in the column. Right?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

slabrider93 said:


> For sale 75 shipped
> sold my ride never got to put them on


Still got them


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> Yeah man. Used to be big in them back in the day. Didn't do it enought to have the Skillz progress. But still interesdted. If I ever get time lol. Maybe when the kids are older. They almost 3 and 3 months old now. Be nice when they can cut the lawn so dad can work on his car. Haha


.....I grabbed a couple when they re-released the 76' model...never finished one lol..but scored a promo 76' for $30 and just detailed it with a silver marker...I got too far into detailing a model then realized...what the fuck..why aren't I doing this to the 1:1 scale 76'

..and having the kids do that sounds good....mine is 16 and have to bribe him to clean my rims on the cadi


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

slabrider93 said:


> Still got them


are they NOS GM ones or aftermarket...do you have box for them?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*Happy 5.20 Day *


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

socapots said:


> thats cool man..
> still look for one from time to time. Be sure as hell im buying as many as i can when i come across them .lol.


Marky has done alot of good ones


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

wheels not really on there.. just gettin new perspective other than in drivers seat..


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Man, those are some double buffed out Northern California white walls!!!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> Man, those are some double buffed out Northern California white walls!!!


im from nor cal but you hit the nail right on the head


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> Man, those are some double buffed out Northern California white walls!!!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

socapots said:


> Nice. Any pics of the corners always like to see how they cut and fold for the radius edges.


Not yet, but will get ya some. The edges havent been flanged yet.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

To each his own though....I roll SoCal skinny whites


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> To each his own though....I roll SoCal skinny whites


 i alway's have had skinny white wall on my car's . i never liked the buffed out white wall's .


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

manu samoa said:


> Man, those are some double buffed out Northern California white walls!!!


Ha! Double-buffed.. They are my 5.60's for 47' Bomb in the background.. gotta get myself to order a new set of 5.20s for the G-House!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> Ha! Double-buffed.. They are my 5.60's for 47' Bomb in the background.. gotta get myself to order a new set of 5.20s for the G-House!


yes you do...how's that 47' coming along btw...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> yes you do...how's that 47' coming along btw...


Slow... floorpans are first on the list... I did "peak" the hood so far..

Just picked up a 77' Electra 2door for daily driver so I can tear the G-House apart and redo it.. (Thats why I needed Buick side mirrors, did your bro have any?)


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> are they NOS GM ones or aftermarket...do you have box for them?


After market


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> Slow... floorpans are first on the list... I did "peak" the hood so far..
> 
> Just picked up a 77' Electra 2door for daily driver so I can tear the G-House apart and redo it.. (Thats why I needed Buick side mirrors, did your bro have any?)


sorry if I never replied for that -> :420:

he didn't have any we looked through a couple boxes


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

slabrider93 said:


> After market


sorry to burst your bubble....and not being a dick or anything 

but they like $18.95-$22.95 free shipping for a pair all day on ebay...


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

JustCruisin said:


> wheels not really on there.. just gettin new perspective other than in drivers seat..


I liked fat whites.....................on some cars, but I also like powder donuts so I'm on the fence with this one


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

socapots said:


> Ahh shit man. My bad. I thought you were talking about the starter... Like under the hood.
> But you talking in the column. Like the switch in the column. Right?


No bro you were right, my starter under the car. I'll post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> sorry to burst your bubble....and not being a dick or anything
> 
> but they like $18.95-$22.95 free shipping for a pair all day on ebay...


I got some cheap ones but they're not same as og thinner all around and cheap chrome


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

My Dad said:


> I liked fat whites.....................on some cars, but I also like powder donuts so I'm on the fence with this one


Hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> Ha! Double-buffed.. They are my 5.60's for 47' Bomb in the background.. gotta get myself to order a new set of 5.20s for the G-House!


 THE NEW 5.20`S ARE NICE!


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


MR.59 said:


> THE NEW 5.20`S ARE NICE!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

my plates came in for my Rag today


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

driving your glasshouse would be nice too perry!

waiting to see it rolling :420:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIGJOE619 said:


> my plates came in for my Rag today
> View attachment 648983


dope


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Lol mr 59 didn't wait to put on the back rims before he took the pic !!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> Lol mr 59 didn't wait to put on the back rims before he took the pic !!!


....the year is young my USO....


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> Lol mr 59 didn't wait to put on the back rims before he took the pic !!!


THE 5X5 ADAPTERS ARE ON THE WAY!
SHE`S ALMOST READY TO ROLL, MY LIST IS GETTING SHORTER


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> driving your glasshouse would be nice too perry!
> 
> waiting to see it rolling :420:


SHE`LL GET DONE REAL SOON, HOW YOURS COMING ALONG?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> THE 5X5 ADAPTERS ARE ON THE WAY!
> SHE`S ALMOST READY TO ROLL, MY LIST IS GETTING SHORTER


Oh shit that sucks you have to wait for adapters.... 
I thought you just put the other 2 on after you took the pic


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> ....the year is young my USO....


Lol, I can't wait till I'm ready (later this year) to get a set of 5.20-14 skinnnnnnny whites. 
Just how I like my women .


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> Oh shit that sucks you have to wait for adapters....
> I thought you just put the other 2 on after you took the pic[/QUOTE
> THIS WEEK I SHOULD HAVE THEM. I HAVEN`T LOOKED AT THIS CAR SNCE THE NEW TOP WAS INSTALLED, JUST GOT SIDE TRACKED WITH MY 38/39 CARS, THOSE GET MORE ATTENTION.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> SHE`LL GET DONE REAL SOON, HOW YOURS COMING ALONG?


been doing some small stuff right now...my bro is still at it doing the metal around the rear window...need to take some progress pics


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> THE NEW 5.20`S ARE NICE!


Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Flanged uffin:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> THE NEW 5.20`S ARE NICE!


Are those 13's or 14's on ur car ... Either way they look bad ass ..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

aztec1 said:


> Are those 13's or 14's on ur car ... Either way they look bad ass ..


13`S


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> 13`S


Looks clean ..


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Got thest for sale $125.00 shipped off of a 75 caprice both

150.00 shipped og rubber ones


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice stuff right there fender trims should go quick


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Psta said:


> View attachment 647757
> 
> View attachment 647758
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: To my Glass/Rag house family. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Psta said:


> Started the leafing and striping yesterday.
> View attachment 645419


Nice!!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Anyone need a back window?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

slabrider93 said:


> Got thest for sale $125.00 shipped off of a 75 caprice both
> 
> 150.00 shipped og rubber ones


 Will they fit 74 caprice


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> been doing some small stuff right now...my bro is still at it doing the metal around the rear window...need to take some progress pics


Yes, pics please :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Will they fit 74 caprice


Nope


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Yes, pics please :thumbsup:


this weekend I'll have some....gonna move my bottom half around and knock the dust off

:inout:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Trim is sold


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

I would see this old lady drive this Impala daily! She prolly still does and she prolly had it since it was new!


----------



## jtdub (May 18, 2012)

Does anyone make repop trim for the fixed side window? Got a 76 and it's missing it of course. Most likely have to be a custom made piece?


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

slabrider93 said:


> Trim is sold


 WELL I GUESS SO,!! HARD TO FIND AND NICE PIECES BRO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Need front wheel well trim for a '74 impala


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

slabrider93 said:


> Trim is sold


Thanx bRO.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

this ones tight !


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Need front wheel well trim for a '74 impala


I have a nice set with a few dings in it but not twisted or flat. Ill post pics later


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> its not a real ride but its a GLASSHOUSE :biggrin: :naughty:


My Homie Frank! this looks bad ass!

WHAT'S UP EVERY BODY?:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> My Homie Frank! this looks bad ass!
> 
> WHAT'S UP EVERY BODY?:thumbsup:


:wave:Hydrohype


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> this weekend I'll have some....gonna move my bottom half around and knock the dust off
> 
> :inout:


:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=650255&stc=1&d=1369463002


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

SELF MADE said:


> this ones tight !
> 
> View attachment 649885
> 
> ...


Damn, looks like the fushia flake i'm spraying my ride! uffin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR X said:


>


Nice.. Those boxes are not holding it up are they?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

I found a set of landau 1/4 windows in my stash in good shape too what are they worth? I also found the landau trim that goes across the roof on the 1/4 top ? A non tilt column with cruise and keys, rear sail panel in front of trunk perfect condition .


----------



## solo73 (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

do u still have molding and filers hit me up


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have both sides how much are they worth?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

lealbros said:


> do u still have molding and filers hit me up


G-House lookin good in new LRM... uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wow: saw this at my boy's house


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Badass , the bottom one so authentic it looks like its missing center fillers


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

saw or took that box like 'minnneeeeeee'. :inout:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


>


so badass!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> saw or took that box like 'minnneeeeeee'. :inout:


I tried but he wasn't having it lol


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

That's a dope shot :thumbsup:
Anybody looking for t-tops? I'm thinking about letting my hurst set go. And I have a nice tilt column with key.

Factory hurst T-Tops. One glass is cracked.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

anybody have any idea how much landau wheel caps are worth?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

solo73 said:


> View attachment 650471
> View attachment 650616


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

i need some help Im putting my stock front coil springs on and saw one end is flat and the other is rounded does the flat side sit on the upper control arm or lower?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

chevycaprice89 said:


> i need some help Im putting my stock front coil springs on and saw one end is flat and the other is rounded does the flat side sit on the upper control arm or lower?


Im going to say the flat side goes against the frame pocket where it's more flat around the spring guides..
the lower control arm has a little groove if I remember right for part of the round coil to sit into..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

correct


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


Nice pic...Stylistics looking good out there in them streets


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Im going to say the flat side goes against the frame pocket where it's more flat around the spring guides..
> the lower control arm has a little groove if I remember right for part of the round coil to sit into..


 kool thanks man front coil spring are the biggest pain in the ass don't ever wanna do that again


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

with a spring compressor it's a piece of cake


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i did my raghouse a few months ago and with a spring compressor and that shit can be dangerous if it slips but its way easier


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> with a spring compressor it's a piece of cake


 ya I used a spring compressor shit is scary tho its slipped once when I was using my pry bar to get it to slide in the lower control arm good thing I tied it down with a ratchet strap


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

they make different kinds of compressors 

one I have at work is really heavy duty grabs from inside and has curved ends to grab the shape of the coil 

but yea that's some serious hidden energy....could end you if it popped out


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone have a spare set of hubcaps for a raghouse?


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

Does anyone have any recomendations for window felts? I dont remember what they look like and, I need to get some for the interior guy


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone have a spare set of hubcaps for a raghouse?


I think I have a nice compete set with tha Caprice emblem. Ill check my storage today or tomorrow. :inout:

On another note, how about we all post update pics today! :biggrin: No matter what state you ride is in.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Glassed Out said:


> Does anyone have any recomendations for window felts? I dont remember what they look like and, I need to get some for the interior guy


Ebay all day


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I have the OG hubcaps, spring sets for front and back and I got my window felts from Florida. the old guy makes them for G houses, verts and had the best prices.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> Ebay all day


yep think I paid $100..or something like that for inner/outer brand new...

still sitting in the shipping tube :inout:

one of these days I'll get to use them


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TopDogg said:


> I have the OG hubcaps, spring sets for front and back and I got my window felts from Florida. the old guy makes them for G houses, verts and had the best prices.


:wave: what's up brother....house that rag doing?

:rofl: that was a legit iPhone auto-correct WTF


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> On another note, how about we all post update pics today! :biggrin: No matter what state you ride is in.


making some time to sand out the grain on my lower door panels... :ugh:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> making some time to sand out the grain on my lower door panels... :ugh:


GONNA SMOOTH THEM OUT? BE KINDA NICE TO BODY COLOR THEM


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I think I have a nice compete set with tha Caprice emblem. Ill check my storage today or tomorrow. :inout:
> 
> On another note, how about we all post update pics today! :biggrin: No matter what state you ride is in.


got my car back on the frame now it's time to clean up the firewall and start on the engine


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> GONNA SMOOTH THEM OUT? BE KINDA NICE TO BODY COLOR THEM


That's the plan! Sail panels, A-pillars, and those back seat curvy fillers all gettin smoothed and prepped for new paint..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Tha homie 1evil76's Raghouse is almost done


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Bass as color.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT THESE SIDE TRIM CLIPS NEW OLD STOCK


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

orlando said:


> got my car back on the frame now it's time to clean up the firewall and start on the engine
> View attachment 652576



damm!:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

TopDogg said:


> I have the OG hubcaps, spring sets for front and back and I got my window felts from Florida. the old guy makes them for G houses, verts and had the best prices.


Do u have a number for him and how much dose he charge for felts thanks


----------



## saulgoode (Aug 25, 2009)

SUPER CLEAN 74 SIDE SKIRT MOLDINGS ALL MOUNTING TABS GOOD MOUNTING HARDWARE ALSO INCLUDED 200.00 OBO 305 367 1224


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

*
For sale 
Taking offers
75 caprice full set


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> GOT THESE SIDE TRIM CLIPS NEW OLD STOCK


ATTN CHOPPER!

he just text me a couple days ago looking for some...


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

For sale full set few dent but straight. Pretty decent
Taking offers.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

125 shipped
Og fillers 
Supper clean


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

saulgoode said:


> SUPER CLEAN 74 SIDE SKIRT MOLDINGS ALL MOUNTING TABS GOOD MOUNTING HARDWARE ALSO INCLUDED 200.00 OBO 305 367 1224


:nicoderm:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Another pic from tha homie 1evil76


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice pic two rags nice.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice palm tree too :thumbsup:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

slabrider93 said:


> For sale full set few dent but straight. Pretty decent
> Taking offers.


are the inserts missing?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> are the inserts missing?


Yes


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

any body have 1 of like this for sale?






window guide i think it's called.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

orlando said:


> any body have 1 of like this for sale?
> View attachment 653041
> window guide i think it's called.


how many you need


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

just 1


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

orlando said:


> just 1



pm me your address


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dope


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

I hate my phone. Just red Xs. Lol


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

SAUL said:


>


bad ass car. how did you connect that center console.i want to run a double din pioneer.


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

ANYONE GOT SUM CAPRICE EMBLEMS FOR MY 75 GLASS?:dunno:......2 FOR THE FRONT FENDERS AND ONE FOR THE FRONT HEADER PANEL LMK PLZ FAM THX.:angel:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

kustom homie


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

ON ITS WAY TO A NEW HOME...3MONTHS AGO






NOW AT ITS






NEW HOME 3 MONTHS LATER...
























IN DA GAME I KINDA RUSHED BUT.....OH WELL I WAS JODECI OUT DA GAME FEENINNNNNNN LOL!!!!!


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

SAUL said:


>


Damn this thing is as bad as the f word


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

glasshizzel said:


> ANYONE GOT SUM CAPRICE EMBLEMS FOR MY 75 GLASS?:dunno:......2 FOR THE FRONT FENDERS AND ONE FOR THE FRONT HEADER PANEL LMK PLZ FAM THX.:angel:


I have tha fender ones around here somewhere :happysad:



glasshizzel said:


> View attachment 653207
> ON ITS WAY TO A NEW HOME...3MONTHS AGO
> View attachment 653208
> NOW AT ITS
> ...


Nice nice nice 



SAUL said:


>


Soo nice that it looks like a factory option :thumbsup:


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

HOW MUCH FOR DA FENDER ONES? LMK THX


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Love that color! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Love that color! :thumbsup: :yes:


Thx bro


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Track welded in










Window back 










Shut 










mmmmmm










Money Shot!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

orlando said:


> any body have 1 of like this for sale?
> View attachment 653041
> window guide i think it's called.


I need 2 wit good felt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD!!!

:420:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> I need 2 wit good felt


if you look at the picture i posted those are my old one's .i took the old felt off and replaced it with the fuzzy side of of velcro that i bought at the auto parts store it had the adhesive all ready on it.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I think he means 112,000 miles...? 
http://bham.craigslist.org/cto/3787895162.html


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

orlando said:


> if you look at the picture i posted those are my old one's .i took the old felt off and replaced it with the fuzzy side of of velcro that i bought at the auto parts store it had the adhesive all ready on it.


I did the same with felt but it fell off n scratch glass


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> I did the same with felt but it fell off n scratch glass


did you use the 3m brand ?


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

1st wash in 2 years..


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

dlinehustler said:


> Track welded in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BRO CAN U HELP ME WITH MY MOONROOF?...IT CAME WIT THE CAR WHEN I GOT IT BUT IT LEAKS LIKE CRAZY SUM PPL TRY TO TELL ME TO SILICONE IT BUT I DONT KNOW WHERE TO DO IT AT OR IF THATS EVEN RIGHT. ANY ADVICE WOOD BE HELPFUL THX.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Looking good DLine..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

hugos76 said:


> 1st wash in 2 years..


Slick... uffin:


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

hugos76 said:


> 1st wash in 2 years..


:thumbsup: LOOKS LIKE IT JUST CAME OUT DA PAINT SHOP!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dlinehustler said:


> Track welded in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GREAT!
MAKES ME WANNA CUT INTO MY ROOF


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Love that color! :thumbsup: :yes:


Sexy mothafucka


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> LOOKS GREAT!
> MAKES ME WANNA CUT INTO MY ROOF


*CUT IT CUT IT CUT IT!!!!!*


bust out them ttops I got a sawzall :420:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> I think he means 112,000 miles...?
> http://bham.craigslist.org/cto/3787895162.html


Me too unless it sat in a field or something.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> I think he means 112,000 miles...?
> http://bham.craigslist.org/cto/3787895162.html


POOR CAR!
EVEN HAS THE FACTORY LUMPY LANDAU TOP OPTION!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> *CUT IT CUT IT CUT IT!!!!!*
> 
> 
> bust out them ttops I got a sawzall :420:


hno:hno:hno:


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Sexy mothafucka


Thx uce...tai lava!


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Me too unless it sat in a field or something.


Yeah 112xxx u right lol! & u know there sum rust under vinyl. I under stand that hes sanding it down for paint but the guts dont look like 12k miles lol!!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Sacramento


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SAUL said:


>


is that a factory T-top?:thumbsup:






glasshizzel said:


> View attachment 653207
> ON ITS WAY TO A NEW HOME...3MONTHS AGO
> View attachment 653208
> NOW AT ITS
> ...



very very In the Game.. real nice shade for an elegant car...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>


Soo crispy :thumbsup:


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> is that a factory T-top?:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx homie! ...back at u lookin good!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

dlinehustler said:


> Track welded in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

glasshizzel said:


> HEY BRO CAN U HELP ME WITH MY MOONROOF?...IT CAME WIT THE CAR WHEN I GOT IT BUT IT LEAKS LIKE CRAZY SUM PPL TRY TO TELL ME TO SILICONE IT BUT I DONT KNOW WHERE TO DO IT AT OR IF THATS EVEN RIGHT. ANY ADVICE WOOD BE HELPFUL THX.


They have a front & rear seal, from what I understand the front goes out. That's were I would start w/ the front.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

hugos76 said:


> Looking good DLine..


Hugo :wave:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

When's the next BBQ by dodger stadium??


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

dlinehustler said:


> They have a front & rear seal, from what I understand the front goes out. That's were I would start w/ the front.


Thx dline....i didnt know wat to look for but my boi said the same thing and notice that i had a seal in da back but in da front. So ill check on dat 1st .thx bro! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=654035&stc=1&d=1370277391


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

there's a seal that goes around the front and sides...and a separate one across the rear..but whatever water does pass through should run to the drains in rear...I had no seal for awhile and never leaked...make sure you have drains hooked up...every once in awhile I'd back pressure them with some water to get any dirt that may build up...

*this is just from the roof I had...44" from Cadi... had front drains too but sealed them(no space on pillar to run hose)...different models may be alittle different 

*i also ran the drains all the way to the wheel well so I could access them...my brougham had 42" and they only dropped into the quarters...so it was a bitch to clean


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hope that helps...:420:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

i had upholstery guy come to my house about 3 months ago when he looked at my sunroof he said you know your missing the felt gasket that goes around the front of your sunroof. i told him i was wondering why my sunroof looked like shit around the edges.and he told me he would take care of it when he did the upholstery. i all ways wondered why it leaked a little when i washed it.


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

TTT Guys


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>


That is swEet.


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> hope that helps...:420:


Thx phil...we got sumthing in common beside love 4 the glasshouse im originalay from long beach...good looking HA LOVE LOL!!


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

orlando said:


> i had upholstery guy come to my house about 3 months ago when he looked at my sunroof he said you know your missing the felt gasket that goes around the front of your sunroof. i told him i was wondering why my sunroof looked like shit around the edges.and he told me he would take care of it when he did the upholstery. i all ways wondered why it leaked a little when i washed it.


Fosho orland thx homie.i will be hitting my upholstery hookup!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> there's a seal that goes around the front and sides...and a separate one across the rear..but whatever water does pass through should run to the drains in rear...I had no seal for awhile and never leaked...make sure you have drains hooked up...every once in awhile I'd back pressure them with some water to get any dirt that may build up...
> 
> *this is just from the roof I had...44" from Cadi... had front drains too but sealed them(no space on pillar to run hose)...different models may be alittle different
> 
> *i also ran the drains all the way to the wheel well so I could access them...my brougham had 42" and they only dropped into the quarters...so it was a bitch to clean


Yeah most people cap the front drains anyway, and how my car sits anyway w/ full stack of coils in the front it's going to naturally drain to the rear anyway. The front seal is bad in mine, im gonna replace it. But the car is gonna get taken down and soda blasted after the frame is done. Frame already started pics comming soon :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> hope that helps...:420:


And also, how did you do your headliner in your '74? I would like to figure out a way to put the bow style back in thier. I would like to make it look factory im not a fan of the flat headliners....


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dlinehustler said:


> And also, how did you do your headliner in your '74? I would like to figure out a way to put the bow style back in thier. I would like to make it look factory im not a fan of the flat headliners....


my upholstery guy used the og style material and just stretched it...never had any problems...I have apic somewhere


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

rolled with windows down for 15 years....didn't even tear after the accident

:sad:....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

*one other fun fact...had to move seatbelt over a couple inches to clear the sunroof....and trimmed the quarter window plastic...


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

looks real good brings back memories


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone know wat brand is this sunroof & where to get the seal for the sunroofs? Im sure this is a 44 inch roof from a 80s caddy.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> rolled with windows down for 15 years....didn't even tear after the accident
> 
> :sad:....


LOOKS GOOD! BUT ACCIDENT? WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> LOOKS GOOD! BUT ACCIDENT? WHAT HAPPENED?


:shh: :nosad:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> *one other fun fact...had to move seatbelt over a couple inches to clear the sunroof....and trimmed the quarter window plastic...


Ahhh! thanks for the pic & the heads up on the seatbelts and the window plastic bro!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

glasshizzel said:


> Anyone know wat brand is this sunroof & where to get the seal for the sunroofs? Im sure this is a 44 inch roof from a 80s caddy.


Talk to Mr Cadillac on here he has them for sale if you need them now. But if you can wait, ive been doing some research and I think I can find the front ones cheaper. I will get back at you about that


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> LOOKS GOOD! BUT ACCIDENT? WHAT HAPPENED?


Lost a clean glasshouse  :angel:


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

dlinehustler said:


> Talk to Mr Cadillac on here he has them for sale if you need them now. But if you can wait, ive been doing some research and I think I can find the front ones cheaper. I will get back at you about that


Thx dline...lmk good look!


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

Its 40 inch not 44 inch just checked lol!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dlinehustler said:


> Lost a clean glasshouse  :angel:


GOT IT:tears:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

slabrider93 said:


> For sale full set few dent but straight. Pretty decent
> Taking offers.


Still got it


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>


i gotta say there is only one other glass house that had the smaller quarter window that looked that good that I have seen and I haven't seen the other one since 1981 that belonged to a dude in Fresno his name is Chris Bencomo his was a dark red with a white vinyl and a moonroof with maroon glass very nice car it rode on 14x7 TRU spokes lifted car laid frame


----------



## 76 caprice house (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Any glass house fam in LA know where to score some tires ? 175/70/14 these things are getting hard to find and I was fortunate enough to blow one out


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam bro just sold a set....


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Dam...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> i gotta say there is only one other glass house that had a smaller quarter window that looked that good that I have seen and I haven't seen the other one since 1981 that belonged to a dude in Fresno his name is Chris Bencomo his was a dark red with a white vinyl and a moonroof with maroon glass very nice car it rode on 14x7 TRU spokes lifted car laid frame


only a few cars were done with that smaller window, i think these were dealer done, not factory, years ago i got a chance to take one apart, and see how it was done, the glass house original sidewindow was under all that padded top, and re-padded interior panel, so i can see how different size windows would be found, the window size would be up to the guy doing the new custom top.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> rolled with windows down for 15 years....didn't even tear after the accident
> 
> :sad:....


Looks real clean. I didn't think you can fit the original seat belt back under the tray.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Good info I think that car is still in his family I know his pop was driving it after he went to medical school it was a daily driver no spokes or lifts but still kept very clean his pop has passed away so dont know if the car is still in the family.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got a pair of door moldings with the slant cut , who needs these?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> LOOKS GOOD! BUT ACCIDENT? WHAT HAPPENED?


puff puff give!!:rofl:


----------



## 76 caprice house (Jun 1, 2013)

Hurst hatch Ttops and the vinyl top done with small window was a dealer option in 1976 for caprice u would find them in show rooms at dealerships in bigger citys like sf, la, and so on.. selling points back than


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

glasshouse818 said:


> Any glass house fam in LA know where to score some tires ? 175/70/14 these things are getting hard to find and I was fortunate enough to blow one out


That's my size of choice too,, I use to keep all my old one's.. someone just jacked me for 4 of them.. my last set i purchased from a guy named Ray from (IN GOD'S IMAGE) C.C. PALMDALE.. that guy has not returned any of my phone call's in month's and the set I got before that was from a little tire shop On Foothill Blvd. in Sunland TiJunga.. down the hill from JAck's Auto Body.. 
That size white wall is elusive,, I can never get the same brand twice in a row.. one time you can find coopers, the next time they are remingtons.. then after that they are Hancook's .. every now and then you get lucky and find Hercules... the tire shop on Sepulveda between plummer and saticoy on the same side as the strip club use to have them... San Fernando wheel and tire had them from time to time.. and the little joint on Van Nuy's Blvd and Glenoaks in pacioma.. I bet there are some in the valley someplace! I might have a used one at my house hiding in my old chewed up 5\20's I will check today when I get there!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

glasshouse818 said:


> Any glass house fam in LA know where to score some tires ? 175/70/14 these things are getting hard to find and I was fortunate enough to blow one out


 I got 3 brand new hankooks and 1 used for 250 I don't know how or how much it would be to ship them


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> got a pair of door moldings with the slant cut , who needs these?


I need a door trim for a caprice if you got one or two, to spare :shocked:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam....wtf :inout:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I got 3 brand new hankooks and 1 used for 250 I don't know how or how much it would be to ship them


I just shipped 4 to Indiana....just wrap 2 together and label...2 seperate packages..was $64 at post office


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> I just shipped 4 to Indiana....just wrap 2 together and label...2 seperate packages..was $64 at post office


CHEAPER THAN FEDEX


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dlinehustler said:


> I need a door trim for a caprice if you got one or two, to spare :shocked:


THIS IS ALL I GOT


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Found the tires thanks for all the info though.
Now I was lucky enough that my u joint broke and I will spend a few hours adjusting the uppers on my 75 ... If it aint one thing its another


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

glasshouse818 said:


> Found the tires thanks for all the info though.
> Now I was lucky enough that my u joint broke and I will spend a few hours adjusting the uppers on my 75 ... If it aint one thing its another


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> got a pair of door moldings with the slant cut , who needs these?



damm these are clean.. I still have to fix the dent I put in the one that run's along the quarter panel..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> damm these are clean.. I still have to fix the dent I put in the one that run's along the quarter panel..


sometimes these are ez to fix


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> got a pair of door moldings with the slant cut , who needs these?


all pm returned, these are 2 left and right door moldings,,,,,,,,,,,,
i know it says it in the 1st post, but i`m stil getting asked if these are doors or not. YES THEY ARE


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Finally started cutting out my spacers for the rear wheels. Couldn't believe that no one local had a 5X5 spacer that was as thin as I wanted. Using aluminium for them. Hopefully it works out. Lol.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

about time!!!


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get me a pair of rear bumper fillers the corners. "76" Caprice?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

big john 66 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get me a pair of rear bumper fillers the corners. "76" Caprice?


Try sandkindustries.com


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> got a pair of door moldings with the slant cut , who needs these?


Looks like tha door ones. Maybe for a 4dr tho?



76 caprice house said:


> Hurst hatch Ttops and the vinyl top done with small window was a dealer option in 1976 for caprice u would find them in show rooms at dealerships in bigger citys like sf, la, and so on.. selling points back than


Factory t-tops? :wow: I did not know that was true.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

did slabrider get rid of those rear bumper filler corner's he had a few pages back?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

orlando said:


> did slabrider get rid of those rear bumper filler corner's he had a few pages back?


Still got them. But they are for the front ,not sure if thats what he needed.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Looks like tha door ones. Maybe for a 4dr tho?
> 
> 
> 
> Factory t-tops? :wow: I did not know that was true.


I think he is saying it was a dealer option. So more or less the dealer got the t tops and small window vinyl top installed.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

slabrider93 said:


> Still got them. But they are for the front ,not sure if thats what he needed.


my bad he want's for the rear


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> I think he is saying it was a dealer option. So more or less the dealer got the t tops and small window vinyl top installed.


YOUR RIGHT, DEALER OPTION, TO SEND OUT TO HAVE IT INSTALLED, I HAVE A FACTORY DEALER ORDER BOOK,AND IT DOES NOT SHOW T TOPS FOR THE CAPRICE, I POSTED PICS OF THIS PAGE EARLIER.
THIS WAS THE SAME AS HAVING A AFTERMARKET SUNROOF INSTALLED, AMERICAN SUNROOFS, ALSO MADE T TOPS BACK IN THE DAY ALSO.
WORKING AT ONE OF THE OLDEST CHEVY DEALER AS A FLEET MANAGER, 1 OF MY JOBS WAS TO GET THESE OPTIONS ORDERED, SO THAT ANSWERS WHY THE "BIG CITIES" HAD THE HURST INSTALATION CENTERS NEAR BY. TO SERVICE, AND INSTALL THE TOPS.
UNLESS IT WAS A FACTORY OPTION, LIKE SAY ON A MONTE CARLO , THEN THE CAR WOULD BE SENT OUT BY THE GM FACTORY , BEFORE SHIPPING THE CAR TO THE DEALER THAT ORDERED IT.
SAME THING BACK WHEN THE SS PERFORMANCE PACKAGES WERE INSTALLED, THE CARS LEFT THE FACTORY LINE, TO GET ALL THE SS OPTIONS INSTALLED.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> about time!!!


Lol. I know. Haha.


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Try sandkindustries.com


I will hit them up Thank u homie.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> YOUR RIGHT, DEALER OPTION, TO SEND OUT TO HAVE IT INSTALLED, I HAVE A FACTORY DEALER ORDER BOOK,AND IT DOES NOT SHOW T TOPS FOR THE CAPRICE, I POSTED PICS OF THIS PAGE EARLIER.
> THIS WAS THE SAME AS HAVING A AFTERMARKET SUNROOF INSTALLED, AMERICAN SUNROOFS, ALSO MADE T TOPS BACK IN THE DAY ALSO.
> WORKING AT ONE OF THE OLDEST CHEVY DEALER AS A FLEET MANAGER, 1 OF MY JOBS WAS TO GET THESE OPTIONS ORDERED, SO THAT ANSWERS WHY THE "BIG CITIES" HAD THE HURST INSTALATION CENTERS NEAR BY. TO SERVICE, AND INSTALL THE TOPS.
> UNLESS IT WAS A FACTORY OPTION, LIKE SAY ON A MONTE CARLO , THEN THE CAR WOULD BE SENT OUT BY THE GM FACTORY , BEFORE SHIPPING THE CAR TO THE DEALER THAT ORDERED IT.
> SAME THING BACK WHEN THE SS PERFORMANCE PACKAGES WERE INSTALLED, THE CARS LEFT THE FACTORY LINE, TO GET ALL THE SS OPTIONS INSTALLED.


I would love to have a dealer-installed t-top glasshouse.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> all pm returned, these are 2 left and right door moldings,,,,,,,,,,,,
> i know it says it in the 1st post, but i`m stil getting asked if these are doors or not. YES THEY ARE


you still have the rol lino X frame?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

big john 66 said:


> I will hit them up Thank u homie.


No prob, my build thread has pics of them and the fit. Not perfect but definitely workable.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nothing like OG ones....:420:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Robert =woody65= said:


> you still have the rol lino X frame?


PM SENT


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> nothing like OG ones....:420:


Nope..


----------



## Endless Dreams (Apr 8, 2013)

my uncles 75 glass house XCELENCIA CC


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Endless Dreams said:


> View attachment 656464
> View attachment 656462
> View attachment 656463
> View attachment 656450
> my uncles 75 glass house XCELENCIA CC


Very nice homie


----------



## Endless Dreams (Apr 8, 2013)

jaimef702 said:


> Very nice homie[/QUO
> thanks it's a 10 year old paint job and it still shines like it just got cleared yesterday


----------



## 76 caprice house (Jun 1, 2013)

Ya that's right same as Monte carlos with ttops say some one special ordered a car from a dealer ship and wanted ttops if the place that installed them was closer to the factory the factory would send the car there first to have the ttops installed then sent back to the dealership that ordered the car that way depending on what state u ordered the car at there were only a few places that installed hurst hatch ttops like new York & California now if the dealer was closer then the dealer would just send the car over to have the ttops installed that's why people get confused on who did the install but in all reality hurst hatch was the ones doing it for gm at that time


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

76 caprice house said:


> Ya that's right same as Monte carlos with ttops say some one special ordered a car from a dealer ship and wanted ttops if the place that installed them was closer to the factory the factory would send the car there first to have the ttops installed then sent back to the dealership that ordered the car that way depending on what state u ordered the car at there were only a few places that installed hurst hatch ttops like new York & California now if the dealer was closer then the dealer would just send the car over to have the ttops installed that's why people get confused on who did the install but in all reality hurst hatch was the ones doing it for gm at that time


 i worked courtesy for about 3 years in san jose . well when i worked at the mitsubishi store and at chevrolet i saw them call a company called maz auto to put leather in car's put moonroofs sunroof's . power windows stereo's. back in the late 80's when there was still a ford plant in milpitas just north of san jose the ford factory used to make or warehouse mustang's .im not sure which.but i know they would take them to calif sunroofs for sunroofs and t top's


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

so heres my glasshouse got it in feburary from mr 310~sfcc my club brother been working on it but it is on hold for a lil while meanwhile I take care of some stuff












the after and b4


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

swerv-a-lac said:


> so heres my glasshouse got it in feburary from mr 310~sfcc my club brother been working on it but it is on hold for a lil while meanwhile I take care of some stuff
> View attachment 656537
> View attachment 656538
> the after and b4


http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPREME-X-V...5959257?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item3382b0d5d9

dam he sold it?

news to us...good to see some progress


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam was reading you signature...rip hotwheels?

homie that was in the wheelchair?

dam...:420:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam was reading you signature...rip hotwheels?
> 
> homie that was in the wheelchair?
> 
> dam...:420:


yeah bro he left us in December we still hurting about it so im doing this car in his memory got a couple of things up my sleeve for this one


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

started pulling the window trim.. gotta get that damn tool. Looked for it in a few places this past week and found nothing. 
managed to wiggle the first two clips off.. but to scared to continue.. lol.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13 WITH NEW 5.20`S


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> 13 WITH NEW 5.20`S


nice!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> 13 WITH NEW 5.20`S


Its about time we get to see a full view look real good :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> Its about time we get to see a full view look real good :thumbsup::thumbsup:


That is sharp! Lovely glasshouse homie. TTT


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


MR.59 said:


> 13 WITH NEW 5.20`S


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Its about time we get to see a full view look real good :thumbsup::thumbsup:


ONLY WAY TO SHOW THE NEW 5.20`S


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> 13 WITH NEW 5.20`S


Locked up on 13"s!!! :worship:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/RUJ0PUA.jpg


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

My old one,fuck I miss that car...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> 13 WITH NEW 5.20`S


 damn that's sick...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

THANKS FOR ALL POSITIVE FEEDBACK!
STILL HAVE A FEW MORE THINGS TO DO BEFORE SHE`S DONE, BUT ONE OF 
THE BIGGEST THINGS WAS WAITING ON THE 5.20`S TO BE MADE.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

it's out on the street 

congrats perry


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> started pulling the window trim.. gotta get that damn tool. Looked for it in a few places this past week and found nothing.
> managed to wiggle the first two clips off.. but to scared to continue.. lol.


you can make one using a nice wide putty knife...just cut it so it will fit behind the clip and wiggle to release


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> 13 WITH NEW 5.20`S


Damn, them burgundy-wine guts...:420: It's like a raspberry-almond....if that exists..! 
Do you have pipes or going for clean-stock sound..?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey socapots! I wouldn't go any farther on that trim til you get a tool.. ya gotttas hook it to pull the clips off the track (trim)
if i find a deal on some locally, ill grab a bunch and hook the Glasshomies up! uffin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking clean Perry


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> Damn, them burgundy-wine guts...:420: It's like a raspberry-almond....if that exists..!
> Do you have pipes or going for clean-stock sound..?


like i said, got a few more things to do before she`s done.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Looking clean Perry


thanks!
she`s coming along at a slow pace, but she`s getting there


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> got a pair of door moldings with the slant cut , who needs these?


still have these, 50.00 for the pair


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> puff puff give!!:rofl:


:facepalm:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> 13 WITH NEW 5.20`S


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Bad ass ride,looks good on them 13s and 520s.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> 13 WITH NEW 5.20`S


Shit is tight homie.


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> 13 WITH NEW 5.20`S


Hey homie, how did you get them 13x7's to tuck up in them skirts... shortened rear end?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> 13 WITH NEW 5.20`S



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!

that is sick man.. great choices and work on everything!!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> Hey socapots! I wouldn't go any farther on that trim til you get a tool.. ya gotttas hook it to pull the clips off the track (trim)
> if i find a deal on some locally, ill grab a bunch and hook the Glasshomies up! uffin:


i was sceerrd man.. lol. but its worked out..



harborareaPhil said:


> you can make one using a nice wide putty knife...just cut it so it will fit behind the clip and wiggle to release


did exactly that.. thanks for putting the idea out there. it worked well. 
Still gonna try get the proper tool. This ended up being pretty bendy..
now to figure out why it leaking..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:420:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave: Phil


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> :420:


thanks again man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Bump


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Anybody got a clean rear glass forsale


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

If u need the back windshield i got one for 60 bucks plus shipping or if ur close i can meet u


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

aztec1 said:


> Anybody got a clean rear glass forsale


Have both rear quarters and back window 1975 give me a call 530 7131878


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

2 rear quarter windows LANDAU and rear window 140 plus shipping 530 7131878 lupe


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I got a back window...I'll let it go for a good price..pm me


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> 13 WITH NEW 5.20`S:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> 13 WITH NEW 5.20`S


 nice!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

THANKS GUYS! glad everyone agrees with what`s been done to it so far
need more time to get back on it,,,,,,,,,, it`s been sitting since them pics were took,,,,,,,,
still need to install the side glass trim, and very glad the LANDAU top trim is restored and installed! (not in a hurry to do it again!)


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> THANKS GUYS! glad everyone agrees with what`s been done to it so far
> need more time to get back on it,,,,,,,,,, it`s been sitting since them pics were took,,,,,,,,
> still need to install the side glass trim, and very glad the LANDAU top trim is restored and installed! (not in a hurry to do it again!)


LOVE THEM STOCK TOO!!! YOU CAN GET YOUR MASH ON:thumbsup:LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

glasshizzel said:


> LOVE THEM STOCK TOO!!! YOU CAN GET YOUR MASH ON:thumbsup:LOOKS GOOD!!


here`s my last 76 , this on had 15k miles all og!


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> here`s my last 76 , this on had 15k miles all og!


DAAAAMMN!!!! REAL NICE BRO!!!:thumbsup:...IF I EVER HIT DA LOTTO I"D HAVE 4 GLASSHOUSE'S A VERT & A HT ON SWITCHES & A VERT & HT STOCKED OUT!!... SOME CARS ARE JUST TO CLEAN & SMOOTH RIDING TO CUT THATS JUST ME LOL!!!:biggrin:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

glasshizzel said:


> DAAAAMMN!!!! REAL NICE BRO!!!:thumbsup:...IF I EVER HIT DA LOTTO I"D HAVE 4 GLASSHOUSE'S A VERT & A HT ON SWITCHES & A VERT & HT STOCKED OUT!!... SOME CARS ARE JUST TO CLEAN & SMOOTH RIDING TO CUT THATS JUST ME LOL!!!:biggrin:


preach!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> 13 WITH NEW 5.20`S


beautiful !




socapots said:


> started pulling the window trim.. gotta get that damn tool. Looked for it in a few places this past week and found nothing.
> managed to wiggle the first two clips off.. but to scared to continue.. lol.


Damm is that what Im gonna have to go through when I change out my windshield? will a shop be able to put a new one on a make it look all OG stock when it's done?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

glasshizzel said:


> DAAAAMMN!!!! REAL NICE BRO!!!:thumbsup:...IF I EVER HIT DA LOTTO I"D HAVE 4 GLASSHOUSE'S A VERT & A HT ON SWITCHES & A VERT & HT STOCKED OUT!!... SOME CARS ARE JUST TO CLEAN & SMOOTH RIDING TO CUT THATS JUST ME LOL!!!:biggrin:


Shit dont get me started on daydreams... I would definitely by some more property, farm some bud in the back, and build a 10 car two story garage on the side of my house.. One 70 Dodge Challenger, One Harley, two Glasshouse's.. two Rag 68.s a fastback 68 a fastback 67. a rag 61 a ht 61.. and a ht 58.. No import's what so ever!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> Shit dont get me started on daydreams... I would definitely by some more property, farm some bud in the back, and build a 10 car two story garage on the side of my house.. One 70 Dodge Challenger, One Harley, two Glasshouse's.. two Rag 68.s a fastback 68 a fastback 67. a rag 61 a ht 61.. and a ht 58.. No import's what so ever!


sounds good


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> beautiful !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The actual putting in of the glass is real straight forward, just some silicone and set it in. The trim comes off real easy with the right tool too, can't imagine a pro could fuck it up unless there's an issue with not being able to find clips for the trim


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

glasshizzel said:


> DAAAAMMN!!!! REAL NICE BRO!!!:thumbsup:...IF I EVER HIT DA LOTTO I"D HAVE 4 GLASSHOUSE'S A VERT & A HT ON SWITCHES & A VERT & HT STOCKED OUT!!... SOME CARS ARE JUST TO CLEAN & SMOOTH RIDING TO CUT THATS JUST ME LOL!!!:biggrin:


that`s why the red one was sold, so i can find another landau to cut, plus the red car was an IMPALA LANDAU, these are the lowest production glass houses made. needed another all original LANDAU CAPRICE, THAT WAS LOADED WITH FACTORY OPTIONS so it would be nice on 13`s


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> Shit dont get me started on daydreams... I would definitely by some more property, farm some bud in the back, and build a 10 car two story garage on the side of my house.. One 70 Dodge Challenger, One Harley, two Glasshouse's.. two Rag 68.s a fastback 68 a fastback 67. a rag 61 a ht 61.. and a ht 58.. No import's what so ever!


shit i would has atleast 1/2 the stable with the RIGHT IMPORTS!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> The actual putting in of the glass is real straight forward, just some silicone and set it in. The trim comes off real easy with the right tool too, can't imagine a pro could fuck it up unless there's an issue with not being able to find clips for the trim


like he said about a pro being able to do it... 
But some people cant even believe there was trim around the windshield. lol.. couple people i talked to when looking for the tool are tryin to tell me there was no trim. just rubber gasket. lol.


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> that`s why the red one was sold, so i can find another landau to cut, plus the red car was an IMPALA LANDAU, these are the lowest production glass houses made. needed another all original LANDAU CAPRICE, THAT WAS LOADED WITH FACTORY OPTIONS so it would be nice on 13`s


YEAH IM WITH TOO...NOTHING AGAINST THE IMPALA GLASSHOUSES BUT I HAD TWO OF THEM BUT I WAS REALLY LOOKING FOR DA CAPRICE I JUST TOOK THEM AT THE TIME CUZ I DIDNT SEE A CAPRICE COMING MY WAY. THE BROWN WAS MY 1ST ONE I GOT FROM MY BOY WHO BOUGHT IT DOWN WIT HIM FROM NC. I GOT THAT FROM HIM FOR 1500 THEN I GOT THE PURPLE AND PINK LOL!! FOR 500 SO I COULDNT COMPLAIN. BUT THEY WERE BOTH 76 IMPALAS. NOW I GOT WAT I ALWAYS WANTED WELL NOT EXCATLLY BUT IT WORKED OUT BETTER 75 CAPRICE WIT A 76 FRONT END. :biggrin: BUT MY PERSONAL PLATES MITE HAVE TO CHANGE.:dunno:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

glasshizzel said:


> YEAH IM WITH TOO...NOTHING AGAINST THE IMPALA GLASSHOUSES BUT I HAD TWO OF THEM BUT I WAS REALLY LOOKING FOR DA CAPRICE I JUST TOOK THEM AT THE TIME CUZ I DIDNT SEE A CAPRICE COMING MY WAY.


I WANTED THE RED CAR, BECAUSE IT WAS THE RAREST CAR MADE FROM THE GLASSHOUSE FAMILY.
AND WHEN I SOLD IT, THE SAME THING, THE GUY WANTED IT , BECAUSE HE DIDN`T HAVE ONE IN HIS COLLECTION.
BUT I`LL ONLY BUY A LANDAU FOR MYSELF


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

I HEAR DAT!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> The actual putting in of the glass is real straight forward, just some silicone and set it in. The trim comes off real easy with the right tool too, can't imagine a pro could fuck it up unless there's an issue with not being able to find clips for the trim


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

glasshizzel said:


> YEAH IM WITH TOO...NOTHING AGAINST THE IMPALA GLASSHOUSES BUT I HAD TWO OF THEM BUT I WAS REALLY LOOKING FOR DA CAPRICE I JUST TOOK THEM AT THE TIME CUZ I DIDNT SEE A CAPRICE COMING MY WAY. THE BROWN WAS MY 1ST ONE I GOT FROM MY BOY WHO BOUGHT IT DOWN WIT HIM FROM NC. I GOT THAT FROM HIM FOR 1500 THEN I GOT THE PURPLE AND PINK LOL!! FOR 500 SO I COULDNT COMPLAIN. BUT THEY WERE BOTH 76 IMPALAS. NOW I GOT WAT I ALWAYS WANTED WELL NOT EXCATLLY BUT IT WORKED OUT BETTER 75 CAPRICE WIT A 76 FRONT END. :biggrin: BUT MY PERSONAL PLATES MITE HAVE TO CHANGE.:dunno:
> View attachment 659265


clean as fuck.. you know what's funny? after getting Martine's 75, that front end really started to grow on me!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Im gonna kill the guy who made this! payback is going to be a bitch!


----------



## Shortyz_63 (Jun 11, 2008)

where did you get those plated. shoot me a text. 805-714-1421


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl:


:rofl:


dayum


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> clean as fuck.. you know what's funny? after getting Martine's 75, that front end really started to grow on me!


TTT THX HOMIE...


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello eveyone new here are hardtop floors n braces same as rags??


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

Mr.House said:


> Hello eveyone new here are hardtop floors n braces same as rags??


NEVER HAD A RAG....YET!!!!.....BUT WELCOME UR IN DA RIGHT PLACE:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Where can I get the cable that goes down to the transmission..? Gotta get my Speed-o-meter goin again..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Where can I get the cable that goes down to the transmission..? Gotta get my Speed-o-meter goin again..


D-tent cable got mine from Checker Auto Parts


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

glasshizzel said:


> NEVER HAD A RAG....YET!!!!.....BUT WELCOME UR IN DA RIGHT PLACE:thumbsup:


there is a SEPARATE "RAGHOUSE THREAD" for the convert questions
THIS IS THE GLASSHOUSE FEST


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

Mr.House said:


> Hello eveyone new here are hardtop floors n braces same as rags??


Do they sell those new now?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> 13 WITH NEW 5.20`S


That Glasshouse is looking real sharp!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

hoping to get some glasshouse time today and tomorrow. 
Can anyone advise me on the removal of these trim pieces. I'm sure i can figure it out. But i thought id ask people who may have done it already.
are any of them bolted in? do i have to take interior panels out to get to anything?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> hoping to get some glasshouse time today and tomorrow.
> Can anyone advise me on the removal of these trim pieces. I'm sure i can figure it out. But i thought id ask people who may have done it already.
> are any of them bolted in? do i have to take interior panels out to get to anything?


HOW DID YOU GET THAT VINYL OFF WITH THE TRIM STILL ON?:run:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

slabrider93 said:


> For sale full set few dent but straight. Pretty decent
> Taking offers.


make offer


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

slabrider93 said:


> 125 shipped
> Og fillers
> Supper clean


still got them make offers


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> there is a SEPARATE "RAGHOUSE THREAD" for the convert questions
> THIS IS THE GLASSHOUSE FEST


DID KNOW THAT 59 ...I GUESS CUZ I AINT GOT A RAG LOL!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

glasshizzel said:


> DID KNOW THAT 59 ...I GUESS CUZ I AINT GOT A RAG LOL!!!


RAGS ARE ALWAYS NEXT!
I HAVE HAD A COUPLE OVER THE YEARS


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> HOW DID YOU GET THAT VINYL OFF WITH THE TRIM STILL ON?:run:


Lol. Some areas of the vynil were loose under the trim. The rest I just cut. Lol. 
Still undecided if vynil will go back on or not.


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> RAGS ARE ALWAYS NEXT!
> I HAVE HAD A COUPLE OVER THE YEARS


AMEN TO THAT BRO....SPEAK DAT!!!


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Just picked up the solid as glasshouse doner for the homie cheloro75 rag


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Just picked up the solid as glasshouse doner for the homie cheloro75 rag



Sweet. 
Any A/C parts he want to sell?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

The Pontiac Fiero association of southern California! (jus kidding)


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Almost there gents......................


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

My Dad said:


> Almost there gents......................
> View attachment 660276


look's real good


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

My Dad said:


> Almost there gents......................
> View attachment 660276


Got any pics of the vert motor and parts??


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

My Dad said:


> Almost there gents......................
> View attachment 660276


Did u get this in L.A.??


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone got tips on removing a floor? Is it same like impalas unibit the spot welds, then???


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Frame on- cut the fucker up and take it out in sections. 
Frame off- drop that shit out the bottom.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

would a 75 core support work for a 76 front end update ? thanks


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


> would a 75 core support work for a 76 front end update ? thanks


:wave: whats up.

don't think so man... i think you have to use everything 76. But i've never done it so don't know for sure.. some one in here will help you out. 

if you got any A/C parts you want to get rid of on that parts car let me know.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

socapots said:


> :wave: whats up.
> 
> don't think so man... i think you have to use everything 76. But i've never done it so don't know for sure.. some one in here will help you out.
> 
> if you got any A/C parts you want to get rid of on that parts car let me know.


thats what im thinking the....the best part it the i have the 75 core support all nice and painted with radiator/ lines and everything shiiiii:banghead:


what parts do you need???
i might be able to help you out


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

so i found the screws for some of this trim..
But can anyone advise as to the other piece in the pic? I got a putty knife under the trim close to the clips, But the trim really didnt want to move.. i didnt try to hard because i didnt want to pooch the trim.
Anyone take this off before? Any tips?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


> thats what im thinking the....the best part it the i have the 75 core support all nice and painted with radiator/ lines and everything shiiiii:banghead:
> 
> 
> what parts do you need???
> i might be able to help you out


PM sent


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

There's screws underneath weatherstrip then theres some sort of red adhesive sealant attached to body, I think BIGTITO has more info


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

it's not rocket science 

just need patience....


the 75' core support is different but you can cut to fit the 76' headlight buckets...if you don't want to swap just look at the 76' core support and see where you have trim it...

soca...pm sent brother


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

3 things..

sometimes I stare at the G-House and see body lines i've never noticed... :420: like the sides of trunk lid where it meets 1/4 panel, curved fin.. uffin:

but the back glass is the most *un*user-friendly window for hanging a plaque!!

T-tops are dangerous... a cracker got burnt from 3 hours of cruisin! :burn:

what makes these rides so interesting to sherrifs. state po, and city cops..? Profilin is the name of the game... just cuz the car i drive..! :finger:

maybe that was 4 things.. idont know...


#*EDIT* check my post count, i don't wanna fuck it up yet...ha


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> 3 things..
> 
> sometimes I stare at the G-House and see body lines i've never noticed... :420: like the sides of trunk lid where it meets 1/4 panel, curved fin.. uffin:
> 
> ...


Lol. Yeah. That's four. Haha. All good. 
And thanks for the replies and PMs. Hopefully get time tomorrow.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

cheloRO75 said:


> thats what im thinking the....the best part it the i have the 75 core support all nice and painted with radiator/ lines and everything shiiiii:banghead:
> 
> 
> what parts do you need???
> i might be able to help you out


Check my build thread. It's not very hard to do and you don't trim much. Sucks that it's painted though. I did mine with the rad still right there. All the trimming is in the actual part where the headlights go and a tiny bit in the center


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

socapots said:


> Frame on- cut the fucker up and take it out in sections.
> Frame off- drop that shit out the bottom.


gonna do frame on but want to do it as clean as possible ,anyone got pics??


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i think i got pics in my signature of when i did the floor on my 63.. that was with the frame on.
but thats about it.

edit: pictures are in the "takin forever" link in my sig.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> but the back glass is the most *un*user-friendly window for hanging a plaque!!



Not that tuff................... I could prob get my homie to machine somemore bushings that the fittings thead into if y'all need


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

My old glasshouse with my old club plaque just bolted to behind the back seat right to the speaker tray made it look like it was floating 
1st bolted by it self then added a chrome bar to it which elevated it to look like it was floating in the middle of back window


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

dlinehustler said:


> Not that tuff................... I could prob get my homie to machine somemore bushings that the fittings thead into if y'all need


Nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> 3 things..
> 
> sometimes I stare at the G-House and see body lines i've never noticed... :420: like the sides of trunk lid where it meets 1/4 panel, curved fin.. uffin:
> 
> ...



hydrohype hack your account??

:inout:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dlinehustler said:


> Not that tuff................... I could prob get my homie to machine somemore bushings that the fittings thead into if y'all need


 that one is cool


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

even easier running no plaque :420:

not very good at following rules


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey harborareaphil I seen u had a floorpan for sale a while back, you got any close pics of it???
Thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

umm yea pm your number I'll text you what I got


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Mr.House said:


> Got any pics of the vert motor and parts??


A few, let me find them.



Mr.House said:


> Did u get this in L.A.??


 No got here in the bay of this dude up in the Oakland hills.



orlando said:


> look's real good


Thanks, It will be strolling in San Jo here soon brother.


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry for asking rag questions in here but rag topic is dead


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> it's not rocket science
> 
> just need patience....
> 
> ...


 ha patience is right thats Something i need to work on  ... might as well do it right and use the 76 core since i have one.... thanks for the info.:thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Check my build thread. It's not very hard to do and you don't trim much. Sucks that it's painted though. I did mine with the rad still right there. All the trimming is in the actual part where the headlights go and a tiny bit in the center


ill check it out thanks bro:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

cheloRO75 said:


> ha patience is right thats Something i need to work on  ... might as well do it right and use the 76 core since i have one.... thanks for the info.:thumbsup:


yes patience is something I finally learned with this veerry looonnnng resto I'm stuck on right now...

I just have to cover it up sometimes and work on some smaller parts for it...very frustrating at times...but eventually it will be done...havnt cut corners yet so why start now....

*yea I'd just paint up the correct one if you got it...:420:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> yes patience is something I finally learned with this veerry looonnnng resto I'm stuck on right now...
> 
> I just have to cover it up sometimes and work on some smaller parts for it...very frustrating at times...but eventually it will be done...havnt cut corners yet so why start now....
> 
> *yea I'd just paint up the correct one if you got it...:420:


 :worship:very well said.... i was gonna work on taking the 76 core off the car today but decided to drop a few parts off for polishing.... there is aways tomorrow


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

WHERE IS ALL THE JUICED GLASSHOUSES UP FOR SALE ?? NOTHING IN THE CLASSIFIED SECTION?? :dunno:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

bad company said:


> WHERE IS ALL THE JUICED GLASSHOUSES UP FOR SALE ?? NOTHING IN THE CLASSIFIED SECTION?? :dunno:


Someone's ready to buy. Coming down to back to the fifties?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

bad company said:


> WHERE IS ALL THE JUICED GLASSHOUSES UP FOR SALE ?? NOTHING IN THE CLASSIFIED SECTION?? :dunno:


DIDN`T YOU JUST SELL ONE?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

I think he did..
a pretty clean one at that..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr.House said:


> Hello eveyone new here are hardtop floors n braces same as rags??


Yes


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 660104
> 
> 
> The Pontiac Fiero association of southern California! (jus kidding)



I'm soo proud I was able to make it there :biggrin: That pic means soo much to me!!! Definitely bucket list material right there :thumbsup:



heartofthacity said:


> I'm soo proud I was able to make it there :biggrin: That pic means soo much to me!!! Definitely bucket list material right there :thumbsup:



I remember tha owner of this catastrophe hit me up for parts a while back. He was a fu€kin clown like his car.  Said some stupid sh!t like: "Can I order all of these parts from you and pay for them when they get to my door?" :facepalm: Hell, you can't even do that when you order a Shamwow smh!


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

heartofthacity said:


> Yes


Thanksbro


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

Got a 74 impala project for sale tucson, az. Black 13's, chain steeringwheel, alarm , new exaughst, springs, 350 motor and trans. Needs paint inside reupholstered, batt, radiator ill get pics sunday. Takeing offers. Erik 5205517575. Ps only for sale to peopke from this forum AKA "GLASS HOUSE LOVERS"


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> DIDN`T YOU JUST SELL ONE?


 YES I DID !! UGH :banghead: :banghead: I HAVE GLASS HOUSE WITHDRAWLS MAN ! SURE WOULD LIKE TO FIND A REASONABLY PRICED ONE WITH JUICE ? :dunno:  ANYBODY OUT THERE ??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam....how many people has this happened to now...

:inout:

sell=regret


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Is it bad to put down convertible top by hand


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

lowriderdan said:


> Got a 74 impala project for sale tucson, az. Black 13's, chain steeringwheel, alarm , new exaughst, springs, 350 motor and trans. Needs paint inside reupholstered, batt, radiator ill get pics sunday. Takeing offers. Erik 5205517575. Ps only for sale to peopke from this forum AKA "GLASS HOUSE LOVERS"


 any pics bro??


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

chevycaprice89 said:


> any pics bro??


his post says Sunday.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

socapots said:


> his post says Sunday.


 ooops lol sorry


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Lol
All good man. Happens to all of us, shit I keep reffering to people at work as the tall/short white guy.. Funniest thing is they all white! Lol. Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

socapots said:


> Lol
> All good man. Happens to all of us, shit I keep reffering to people at work as the tall/short white guy.. Funniest thing is they all white! Lol. Not that there is anything wrong with that.


Bro I got a pic of the AC stuff u asked for send me ur number. Idk how far are u bad company. But he's a delivery option who knows


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam....how many people has this happened to now...
> 
> :inout:
> 
> sell=regret


PUT ME ON THAT LIST,,,,,,,,,,,,LIKE I ALWAYS SAID, SELL YOUR CAR, YOU CAN START THE SEARCH FOR THE NEXT ONE


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr.House said:


> Is it bad to put down convertible top by hand


KINDA,,,,,,,,WHEN IT`S SUPPOSE TO BE POWER, BUT THE POSTIVE THING, IT WILL BE HARDER TO NOT BUST THE GLASS REAR WINDOW LOWERING IT BY HAND


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> PUT ME ON THAT LIST,,,,,,,,,,,,LIKE I ALWAYS SAID, SELL YOUR, CAN START THE SEARCH FOR THE NEXT ONE


X2


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm glad I doubled up back then....


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Dezzy how does the pop trunk go wired up ?? Trunk to fusebox to button?? What spot on box??
Thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Dezzy how does the pop trunk go wired up ?? Trunk to fusebox to button?? What spot on box??
> Thanks


fuse box to one side of button...other side to pop...

I'd use a key on power....so someone can't just pop it....there's some extra spots on fuse box right in center of it...just need a female connector and your good to go


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

chevycaprice89 said:


> any pics bro??


Verry soon today


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuse box to one side of button...other side to pop...
> 
> I'd use a key on power....so someone can't just pop it....there's some extra spots on fuse box right in center of it...just need a female connector and your good to go


Ok thanks so button has two connections


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm soo proud I was able to make it there :biggrin: That pic means soo much to me!!! Definitely bucket list material right there :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL THAT WAS ME DEZZY LOL!!.......U WAS A NEWBIE JUST LIKE ME BACK THEN & I DIDNT KNOW U LIKE THAT LOL!! ITS ALL GOOD......AND ALL GONE NOW!!


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Is a convertible front windshield diffrent than a hard tops?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yep totally different


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

I think conv. Is curved but I think any GM vert windsheild will work


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

i think the top of the windshield has more of a curve to it than a hardtop.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Yea it is diff, just looked it up. Oh well.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> hydrohype hack your account??
> 
> :inout:


:thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

cheloRO75 said:


> Someone's ready to buy. Coming down to back to the fifties?


 YES SIR !! HEADING DOWN FRIDAY MORNING !!:thumbsup:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

any one got a set of those stainless connector corner for the quarter glass trim for sale


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

good luck 

that is alittle piece of gold right there...


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> good luck
> 
> that is alittle piece of gold right there...


i know.you got any nugget's for sale?


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

cheloRO75 said:


> Bro I got a pic of the AC stuff u asked for send me ur number. Idk how far are u bad company. But he's a delivery option who knows


 hey if you guys swing a deal I will get the parts up to my place to help you out, let me know !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Glasshouse fest homies I have a molded frame for a glasshouse for sale anyone interested hit me up!!!!! Ill post pics up soon....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

orlando said:


> i know.you got any nugget's for sale?


I need to dig....I got 2 pairs buried in the garage at my moms...I came across another set for sale couple years ago and grabbed them since I couldn't find mine...

one day I'll go panning :rofl:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> I need to dig....I got 2 pairs buried in the garage at my moms...I came across another set for sale couple years ago and grabbed them since I couldn't find mine...
> 
> one day I'll go panning :rofl:


kool


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


> Bro I got a pic of the AC stuff u asked for send me ur number. Idk how far are u bad company. But he's a delivery option who knows


Pm sent


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

bad company said:


> YES SIR !! HEADING DOWN FRIDAY MORNING !!:thumbsup:


See you at Leo's


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> any one got a set of those stainless connector corner for the quarter glass trim for sale


YOU MEAN STAINLESS CLIPS FOR THE 1/4 WINDOWS?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> YOU MEAN STAINLESS CLIPS FOR THE 1/4 WINDOWS?


yes sir


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

If you want to pics of my 74 impala for sale text me 5205517575. I cant upload pics for some reason.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice uh.. graphics


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

last one


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Mr. J76 said:


> Glasshouse fest homies I have a molded frame for a glasshouse for sale anyone interested hit me up!!!!! Ill post pics up soon....


How different r hardtop frames from verts?? Anyone got comparison pics??


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Try this place for the connectors or any kind of clip http://www.fastenal.com 


MR.59 said:


> YOU MEAN STAINLESS CLIPS FOR THE 1/4 WINDOWS?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

inkera said:


> Try this place for the connectors or any kind of clip http://www.fastenal.com


im talkin about the ones that hold the chrome trim around the windows on the 1/4 panels the ones that complete the triangle


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

glasshizzel said:


> LOL THAT WAS ME DEZZY LOL!!.......U WAS A NEWBIE JUST LIKE ME BACK THEN & I DIDNT KNOW U LIKE THAT LOL!! ITS ALL GOOD......AND ALL GONE NOW!!


:roflmao: I forgot that car until I saw you post it again lol. Took me right back to that day when I saw it :biggrin: We good now :thumbsup: . I wanted to throw my phone into traffic when you said that sh!t back then lmao!!



My Dad said:


> Is a convertible front windshield diffrent than a hard tops?


Door windows too


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> im talkin about the ones that hold the chrome trim around the windows on the 1/4 panels the ones that complete the triangle


like these?


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

They may have them check the website they make clips for GM ,Oldsmobile and Lincoln Mercurry


orlando said:


> im talkin about the ones that hold the chrome trim around the windows on the 1/4 panels the ones that complete the triangle


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

inkera said:


> They may have them check the website they make clips for GM ,Oldsmobile and Lincoln Mercurry


ok thank's alot


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> like these?


you got any more?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

He had them for sale a while back


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> you got any more?


pm me an offer on a set


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Mr.House said:


> How different r hardtop frames from verts?? Anyone got comparison pics??


They are the same the only difference is that conv has 2 extra body mount bushings...


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

So two extra mounts anyone got pics??


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

i just put my hardtop on a conv frame and it had the same amount of body mounts the only thing i noticed was and it's a big difference is the conv frame the side rails are completely boxed to make up for the lack of a top so i have to order brake and fuel line kit for conv


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Cool so the lines sit on outside instead of tucked in the C , got pics the only one I seen was in vic jr.s flatbroke 74 build but it looks same


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

Looking for a rearend sway bar ,can anyone let me know if a Ghouse will fit a 73 caprice?What yr or what will fit my stock rearend with stock trailing arms?any help appreciated thanks


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

73loukat said:


> Looking for a rearend sway bar ,can anyone let me know if a Ghouse will fit a 73 caprice?What yr or what will fit my stock rearend with stock trailing arms?any help appreciated thanks


I'm not to sure, but I think 73-77 Monte Carlo sway bars fit our cars. I'm also looking for one to put on my 72 caprice. P.S. I do realize I'm on the Glasshouse fest before someone regulates. 71-73 fest is not real lively and I've got a lot of help here! Thanks.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Aaron6284 said:


> I'm not to sure, but I think 73-77 Monte Carlo sway bars fit our cars. I'm also looking for one to put on my 72 caprice. P.S. I do realize I'm on the Glasshouse fest before someone regulates. 71-73 fest is not real lively and I've got a lot of help here! Thanks.


pass has been granted,,,,,,,,,,,
hit up DEZZY for those parts


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> pass has been granted,,,,,,,,,,,
> hit up DEZZY for those parts


x2 on the pass! lol


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

How do you test window motors with drill battery from the switch?? Is 18v battery ok


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr.House said:


> How do you test window motors with drill battery from the switch?? Is 18v battery ok


USE A BATTERY CHARGER, OR YOUR CAR BATTERY,OR GO TO A KRAGEN AUTO PARTS, THEY GOT A BUNCH OF STUFF YOU CAN USE FOR FREE


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry bro ,What im really trying to do is roll down windows I didnt mean test , cause the wires are pulled out of that little clip that goes connected to window switch


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know much about cars being lifted but I was thinking of getting engraved suspension I know you can modify the control arms do you have to modify the sway bar and other stuff also?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

same methods he said.
Car battery would probably be the easiest.. just get some jumpers and away you go.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

pretty sure i found at least part of my windshield leak...









but now i question why there is so much urethane all over the place in here. 

















These windshields are held in with urethane right? Not a gasket like the 60s cars..
anyone?

i was going to have the windshield removed and re-installed thinking that would solve the leak. But now im wondering if it was just that hole..
another question.. is that hole from one of the stock clips? 
I also noticed that there are metal and plastic ones on my car. Im guessing someone was in there at some point to change the windshield and changed the clips up.









any thoughts from the guys that have seen this before?

maybe that hole was from a metal clip that was removed?? maybe why there is so much urethane in there.. to seal up the holes??
gonna suck digging all that crap out. its starting to lift from the car so it will certainly lead to more leaking if its not already doing that.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^^ Advice its best to scrape all the urethane out and look for more rust clean that up and treat with rust mort or use por-15 to kill the rust off and you should not have a problem. 

The Windows where glued in from the factory with butyl tape which was like a soft gooey mess that worked well except it would never harden it just stayed gooey. That shit is a bitch to clean and makes a huge mess everywhere.

As for that little hole I'm not sure but when you get the windshield installed just smear it with a lil extra urethane over it and it will be fine.

And for the clips my malibu was a one owner never fucked with car and it had mostly plastic clips and a couple metal ones placed in the corners for some strange reason.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:420:

BIG RED....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm looking for some sway bars for you two :inout:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> pretty sure i found at least part of my windshield leak...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that hole on top or the bottom? if is perfectly round, it looks factory, maybe a drain? , but all the goo that`s been on that window, looks like it`s had issues from long time ago, has the car ever been hit in front? by looking at the goo, somebodys been in there a few times trying to fix it, what ever it was that needs fixing, if you can make sure the windshield opening is factory shape, i would remove the window and clean everything out, and start over fresh, but if you can`t, clean it as best you can, get all that old goop out, and start over, putting fresh goo over that old sealant is never going to work, but i think you know that already
BUT TRY A HEAT GUN TO SOFTEN UP THAT OLD SEALANT, OF THE WEATHER IS COLD, THAT SHITS GONNA BE TUFF, SO HEAT MIGHT BE A BIG HELP


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

IF THAT HOLES ON THE BOTTOM, IT MIGHT BE WHERE THE WINDSHIELD ANTENNA WIRE GOES THROUGH


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> IF THAT HOLES ON THE BOTTOM, IT MIGHT BE WHERE THE WINDSHIELD ANTENNA WIRE GOES THROUGH


Windshield antenna has a plug. The wire doesn't go through and plug into anything unless its been snapped off I guess.



Unrelated. Guys with 14x7 supremes. I've read they have the same offset as chinas, BUT since you don't need an adapter is there still a rubbing issue? The adapter on chinas has to add at least 1/2"


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> :420:
> 
> BIG RED....


uffin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Unrelated. Guys with 14x7 supremes. I've read they have the same offset as chinas, BUT since you don't need an adapter is there still a rubbing issue? The adapter on chinas has to add at least 1/2"


My 13x7 Supremes were way too close for comfort.. even after modding the skirt hardware, at stock height the rim lip would hit skirt lip on big bumps...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thanks for the responses guys.
The hole is on the top.
the sides and top edges are now all duct taped up. lol. had to take it out today in the rain for some family business. and it didnt leak.

On closer inspection i also noticed that the driver side corner of the windshield is cracked and if removed may break. Not willing to risk that at this particular moment.
I gotta find some nice tools to help scrape out all the old crap and reseal.

In some of the pictures you can notice a fabric looking line under the windshield. is that the butyl tape? its seems flexible when i push on it with my finger. But have not noticed if its hardened anywhere.

thanks again guys for all the replies.


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

So how would I test window motor since it only has two connections a green wire n a purple on for up n one for down how do I connect battery to it ???? Positve to purple the negative to what??


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

socapots said:


> thanks for the responses guys.
> The hole is on the top.
> the sides and top edges are now all duct taped up. lol. had to take it out today in the rain for some family business. and it didnt leak.
> 
> ...


The purple looking fabric? That is not buytl tape as the stuff does not have fabric in it it is just a black goo. 

As for pulling it out if it's already has damage it will likely break when attempting to remove it. Just be prepared to get a new windshield. You might be able to find a glass guy that can cut it out with out further damage.


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

Mr.House said:


> So how would I test window motor since it only has two connections a green wire n a purple on for up n one for down how do I connect battery to it ???? Positve to purple the negative to what??


Battery negative to the door for ground and positive to either terminal on motor. One is up and the other is down.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

socapots said:


> thanks for the responses guys.
> The hole is on the top.
> the sides and top edges are now all duct taped up. lol. had to take it out today in the rain for some family business. and it didnt leak.
> 
> ...


This isn't a very hard job to do, will only take a weekend but you need to be prepared for some bad news. The windshield might have to go and you'll most likely have to weld up some spots that have rusted through under all that rubber. When I did mine someone told me to make it as smooth as possible before the silicone.

It might be intimidating if you've never done it but its gotta be done once and for all correctly and you'll probably never touch it again. Plus a new windshields only $120 give or take.


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Aaron6284 said:


> Battery negative to the door for ground and positive to either terminal on motor. One is up and the other is down.


So ground to anywhere on the body??? 
Thanks bro


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Was down in KC this weekend, and got to meet Southside 76 and see his car. Cool dude & very nice car!!!


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

Mr.House said:


> So ground to anywhere on the body???
> Thanks bro


Yes my friend.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

dlinehustler said:


> Was down in KC this weekend, and got to meet Southside 76 and see his car. Cool dude & very nice car!!!


You went to the King of Kandi show..? Yeah, i like this G-House better than the big rimmed one..


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> You went to the King of Kandi show..? Yeah, i like this G-House better than the big rimmed one..


Yes sir, we took a few hoppers down. Good time!


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Aaron6284 said:


> Battery negative to the door for ground and positive to either terminal on motor. One is up and the other is down.


And if that dont work ??? Does that mean all the motors are fried?? Is there anyway to get the windows down??
I must be doing something wrong?? Im using speaker wire to jump if that matters


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Mr.House said:


> And if that dont work ??? Does that mean all the motors are fried?? Is there anyway to get the windows down??
> I must be doing something wrong?? Im using speaker wire to jump if that matters


Try putting the ground to the window motor body then power to the switch terminals.


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Cool thanks


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

I have a really nice 1976 Chevrolet dealer album. Last yr for the glasshouse!

80 plus ship.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

graham said:


> View attachment 663243
> View attachment 663244
> View attachment 663245
> View attachment 663246
> ...


these are super hard to find, and alot cheaper than the one i was selling, someone needs to grab this!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea no kidding.....

great deal............


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea no kidding.....
> 
> great deal............


this will go well with your restored g/house


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I know im going to get laughed at for asking but........ Does anyone have a NICE set of front fender trim they would like to get rid of? Had a little issue today that left mine in not so good condition anymore


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

dlinehustler said:


> Was down in KC this weekend, and got to meet Southside 76 and see his car. Cool dude & very nice car!!!


 DAMN THATS NICE !! :thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

dlinehustler said:


> I know im going to get laughed at for asking but........ Does anyone have a NICE set of front fender trim they would like to get rid of? Had a little issue today that left mine in not so good condition anymore


 Have fun bro its pretty hard to find them got to watch the classified section every day ?:dunno:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

dlinehustler said:


> I know im going to get laughed at for asking but........ Does anyone have a NICE set of front fender trim they would like to get rid of? Had a little issue today that left mine in not so good condition anymore



they dont look tore up... im sure a polisher/plater might be able to save them....



bad company said:


> Have fun bro its pretty hard to find them got to watch the classified section every day ?:dunno:


 finally found mine for 40 bucks had to bring them in to get the dents out and repolish.... got them back after a day at the plater...came out nice


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

bad company said:


> Have fun bro its pretty hard to find them got to watch the classified section every day ?:dunno:


I already know bro, that's why I said don't laugh at me for asking.....




cheloRO75 said:


> they dont look tore up... im sure a polisher/plater might be able to save them...


Naw it's done, it's snapped in two on the backside that the pic don't show.... Shit happens, just wish it would have trashed the X6 china's instead of the fender trim. I could give two fucks about them... :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam 

time for some 520's....with the different shape prob would of missed

:inout:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam
> 
> time for some 520's....with the different shape prob would of missed
> 
> :inout:


I know right or X7's


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam
> 
> time for some 520's....with the different shape prob would of missed
> 
> :inout:


:facepalm:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> :facepalm:


You guys are killing me, I feel like im being scolded for not having 520's and X7's :420: 


Soon, I have no choice now :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hahaha :rofl:

sorry 

(I'm just mad I don't have a ride to roll)


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Lololol


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> hahaha :rofl:
> 
> sorry
> 
> (I'm just mad I don't have a ride to roll)


:roflmao::roflmao:

If you wasn't on the other side of the country, I tell ya to come on thru and pick a car and have fun my brother! uffin:
(By the way the tire popped on my homie who wanted to drive it to check out the 44") IDGAF, just cars


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

graham said:


> View attachment 663243
> View attachment 663244
> View attachment 663245
> View attachment 663246
> ...


I want this book and an electric green glasshouse


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> This isn't a very hard job to do, will only take a weekend but you need to be prepared for some bad news. The windshield might have to go and you'll most likely have to weld up some spots that have rusted through under all that rubber. When I did mine someone told me to make it as smooth as possible before the silicone.
> 
> It might be intimidating if you've never done it but its gotta be done once and for all correctly and you'll probably never touch it again. Plus a new windshields only $120 give or take.


yeah man.
its looking more and more like i'll be pulling the windshield. And if i do that it will wait till i get the top painted. 
im guessing there is not buytl tape around this one, i have been cutting stuff from the space between the windshield and body, and found no goopy stuff. But did find rust that may have gone under more area then i thought.

see what happens.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

graham said:


> View attachment 663243
> View attachment 663244
> View attachment 663245
> View attachment 663246
> ...


thats cool


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dlinehustler said:


> Was down in KC this weekend, and got to meet Southside 76 and see his car. Cool dude & very nice car!!!


thats sweet..


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the help needed good ground n jiggle glass


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> I want this book and an electric green glasshouse



they had some funky colors in the 70's!!
I don't think that green was offered in the Caprice line up... I think it was for a vega???

are you serious about the book?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

graham said:


> they had some funky colors in the 70's!!
> I don't think that green was offered in the Caprice line up... I think it was for a vega???
> 
> are you serious about the book?


Yes the electric green or what ever that green is called came on Caprices. 

Adex Andy had one that was the mintest og glasshouse on the planet.

I'd donate my bone marrow for that one he had lol


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

dlinehustler said:


> I know im going to get laughed at for asking but........ Does anyone have a NICE set of front fender trim they would like to get rid of? Had a little issue today that left mine in not so good condition anymore


Whats up homie ? It was cool kicking it with you on Sunday. That sucks man let me see what I can come up with give me a couple days . I got some derby guys that might have a set , worst case I might be able to get the d-side trim . Thanks for posting the pics , and all the positive comments .


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

BIG RED said:


> Yes the electric green or what ever that green is called came on Caprices.
> 
> Adex Andy had one that was the mintest og glasshouse on the planet.
> 
> I'd donate my bone marrow for that one he had lol



good info.. I think in the book it shows the colors available for the Caprice and that green isn't one of them. BUT you know how that goes... back then you could almost get whatever you wanted. Maybe it was a special order? I will check again later when I get home. do you have pics of Andy's green g-house? i'd love to see it!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

SouthSide76 said:


> Whats up homie ? It was cool kicking it with you on Sunday. That sucks man let me see what I can come up with give me a couple days . I got some derby guys that might have a set , worst case I might be able to get the d-side trim . Thanks for posting the pics , and all the positive comments .


My man!!! Let me know,  Jamie & Justin both have my number give me a holla. I need them windows too


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Are 16" cylinders the biggest cylinders a g house can run ? Have 14" now thonking of going up... Any help ?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

how hard is to remove a master cylinder&booster and should a novice attempt this. want to replace with chrome.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

orlando said:


> how hard is to remove a master cylinder&booster and should a novice attempt this. want to replace with chrome.


master cylinder just has 2 bolts and 2 lines connected...

pretty easy just make sure you either have a good grip or use a line wrench for those brake lines...will round out easily and you'll be in trouble

booster is alittle harder to reach but pretty much you'll be under dash unbolting it....and there is a clip/pin that holds the booster to actual pedal linkage.....


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

graham said:


> good info.. I think in the book it shows the colors available for the Caprice and that green isn't one of them. BUT you know how that goes... back then you could almost get whatever you wanted. Maybe it was a special order? I will check again later when I get home. do you have pics of Andy's green g-house? i'd love to see it!


Harborareaphil should have a bunch.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

here's one....ABSOLUTELY FUCKING BEAUTY!!!!


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

^^^dayum!!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> here's one....ABSOLUTELY FUCKING BEAUTY!!!!


I seen that one before I saved it on my computer!!! ...in my glasshouse.folder.that sucka is clean!!...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

some 1 buy my 76 caprice skirts:scrutinize:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

Would anyone happen to have a convertible passenger rear interior panel for sale lmk? Thanks!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> here's one....ABSOLUTELY FUCKING BEAUTY!!!!


The best og glasshouse on the planet.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> The best og glasshouse on the planet.


agreed!

there's a couple close ones but this color combo is soo fuckin sick


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> master cylinder just has 2 bolts and 2 lines connected...
> 
> pretty easy just make sure you either have a good grip or use a line wrench for those brake lines...will round out easily and you'll be in trouble
> 
> booster is alittle harder to reach but pretty much you'll be under dash unbolting it....and there is a clip/pin that holds the booster to actual pedal linkage.....


thank's a lot


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

harborareaPhil said:


> here's one....ABSOLUTELY FUCKING BEAUTY!!!!



THAT IS DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!


(album showing this beautiful color combo is still available)


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> agreed!
> 
> there's a couple close ones but this color combo is soo fuckin sick


Agreed. Mr.59 has posted up the couple sweet ones he has had and a few others that have been posted but Andy's is top of the pecking order imo. 

I hope who ever bought it takes good care of it. I'd lift it slap a set of Tru's on and roll it.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> agreed!
> 
> there's a couple close ones but this color combo is soo fuckin sick


 ANDY TOLD ME WHEN IT WAS FOR SALE NOBODY HIT HIM UP SO HE LISTED IT ON EBAY AND SOME LADY IN ATLANTA GAVE HIM 22K FOR IT:yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MY OLD BLACK LANDAU IS UP FOR SALE RT NOW IN CAL. NEXT TO ANDYS GREEN ONE, THAT IS THE NICEST ONE I HAVE SEEN SO FAR......FULLY OPTIONED AND MISSING NOTHING, TOTALLY OG


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> here's one....ABSOLUTELY FUCKING BEAUTY!!!!


I'd roll that bitch just like its sits , with a straw hat with a green band ? close your eyes and picture me Rollin ?


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Its easy...it is a lot of patience hooking up the cable underneath the steering wheel. I took pictures as i removed the old one.


orlando said:


> how hard is to remove a master cylinder&booster and should a novice attempt this. want to replace with chrome.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

inkera said:


> Its easy...it is a lot of patience hooking up the cable underneath the steering wheel. I took pictures as i removed the old one.


good info. thank you bro.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> ANDY TOLD ME WHEN IT WAS FOR SALE NOBODY HIT HIM UP SO HE LISTED IT ON EBAY AND SOME LADY IN ATLANTA GAVE HIM 22K FOR IT:yes:



worth every penny.

what was the mileage on it??


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Lost contact with the original owner. Just wanted to share some updated progress on car. I know someone knows him on here. Just wanted to let you know that I kept it after all.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> MY OLD BLACK LANDAU IS UP FOR SALE RT NOW IN CAL. NEXT TO ANDYS GREEN ONE, THAT IS THE NICEST ONE I HAVE SEEN SO FAR......FULLY OPTIONED AND MISSING NOTHING, TOTALLY OG


that would be nice to get,,,,,
but gotta get rid of a car here before i bring another one home,
19 feet of GM steel is hard to fit a 2nd one on your driveway


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


>


Parts alone gotta be worth something. Car is close to getting scrapped


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Getting ready for paint??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> Lost contact with the original owner. Just wanted to share some updated progress on car. I know someone knows him on here. Just wanted to let you know that I kept it after all. http://s348.photobucket.com/user/wa..._100002971866193_357612_1400448589_n.jpg.htmlhttp://s348.photobucket.com/user/watdafuc96602/media/1009738_386438434798549_627247513_n.jpg.html


LIKED THE WAY YOU DID THE TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> Agreed. Mr.59 has posted up the couple sweet ones he has had and a few others that have been posted but Andy's is top of the pecking order imo.
> 
> I hope who ever bought it takes good care of it. I'd lift it slap a set of Tru's on and roll it.


I INQUIRED ABOUT BUYING THE GREEN CAR WAY BACK THEN, JUST AFTER I HAD JUST BOUGHT MY RED ONE, BUT LOOKING BACK, IT`S THE ONE THAT GOT AWAY.
I WANTED A CONVERT, AND HAD A BLUE ONE, BUT STORAGE IS A BITCH OVER HERE. I CAN FIT 6 1930`S CARS ON MY DRIVEWAY OR 4 AND 1 G/H


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> I INQUIRED ABOUT BUYING THE GREEN CAR WAY BACK THEN, JUST AFTER I HAD JUST BOUGHT MY RED ONE, BUT LOOKING BACK, IT`S THE ONE THAT GOT AWAY.
> I WANTED A CONVERT, AND HAD A BLUE ONE, BUT STORAGE IS A BITCH OVER HERE. I CAN FIT 6 1930`S CARS ON MY DRIVEWAY OR 4 AND 1 G/H


very true about the 'one that got away' 

same here...was trying to gather funds...with no luck...

at least it's well taken care of....


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> I INQUIRED ABOUT BUYING THE GREEN CAR WAY BACK THEN, JUST AFTER I HAD JUST BOUGHT MY RED ONE, BUT LOOKING BACK, IT`S THE ONE THAT GOT AWAY.
> I WANTED A CONVERT, AND HAD A BLUE ONE, BUT STORAGE IS A BITCH OVER HERE. I CAN FIT 6 1930`S CARS ON MY DRIVEWAY OR 4 AND 1 G/H


 it would be a tough choice for me as I'd like to have a driveway full of 30's chevies and fords too


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

BIG RED said:


> I hope who ever bought it takes good care of it. *I'd lift it slap a set of Tru's on and roll it.*


Every other time I would agree 100%, but this gorgeous car I would drive "as is".. and I don't even like stock rides! 

It's just that beautiful... uffin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> Lost contact with the original owner. Just wanted to share some updated progress on car. I know someone knows him on here. Just wanted to let you know that I kept it after all.


This the one that was tunneled out for the driveshaft..?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> Every other time I would agree 100%, but this gorgeous car I would drive "as is".. and I don't even like stock rides!
> 
> It's just that beautiful... uffin:


agreed juice would just fuck that glasshouse up


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> agreed juice would just fuck that glasshouse up


couldn't u lift a car with the cylinder's upside down with a pump behind the grill and not really damage the car? or is that just wishful thinking. i'm just curious.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

simply put....

hydros=damage of some sort....:inout:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> simply put....
> 
> hydros=damage of some sort....:inout:


 YUP !
THEY NEVER RIDE THE SAME AFTER YOU JUICE THEM
THAT`S FOR SURE


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Every other time I would agree 100%, but this gorgeous car I would drive "as is".. and I don't even like stock rides!
> 
> It's just that beautiful... uffin:


Man we are low riders that thing would get lifts in a heartbeat if I bought it.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> simply put....
> 
> hydros=damage of some sort....:inout:


If done right it will be good to go. Guys lift rarer cars then that.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> If done right it will be good to go. Guys lift rarer cars then that.


i was just curious when i asked the question.i'm like you.i would lift it too because 76's are my fantasy car's i don't see them any other way. but back in the 80's i had a friend he had camaro he lifted aircraft style with no cutout's and pumps' behind the grill.when he stocked it out and sold it you couldn't tell it was ever lifted.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fuck that 

I'm not a lowrider I'm a glasshouse fiend....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> YUP !
> THEY NEVER RIDE THE SAME AFTER YOU JUICE THEM
> THAT`S FOR SURE


Your right! THEY DONT RIDE THE SAME AFTER JUICE? tHEY RIDE BETTER!

an un lifted glasshouse is like a beautiful women who has never had sex.
It's like a classic toy in a package that has never been opened!
They might hold there dollar value? But eventually you have to OPEN UP THE BOX AND PLAY WITH IT!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuck that
> 
> I'm not a lowrider I'm a glasshouse fiend....


I still got love for the stockers but a car that lays on the frame is just so much more awesomer. 

I'd be cutting holes in that sweet one you are building too. It's just crying out for a hole saw :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> Your right! THEY DONT RIDE THE SAME AFTER JUICE? tHEY RIDE BETTER!
> 
> an un lifted glasshouse is like a beautiful women who has never had sex.
> It's like a classic toy in a package that has never been opened!
> They might hold there dollar value? But eventually you have to OPEN UP THE BOX AND PLAY WITH IT!


Agreed :h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

won't happen....I've sold 2 sets of pumps since I've owned it....pretty nice ones too....

but after all the powdercoat...... paint bullshit detail...I'd hate to scratch it lol
(*which we all know will still happen stock)


I'm gonna have a virgin...a nice tight smooth...stay with me here....suspension :inout:

(hey red! if I score that 77' elco eventually...I'll lay that bitch on the ground)


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

but much love for the dope ass lifted ones....

there's a few in L.A. out hitting switches....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

skeet skeet....:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

the ones that actually drive their shit!!!
:uh:

:rofl: sup markie bring her out....you got a nice one...what do we need to do to get it out and about?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> the ones that actually drive their shit!!!
> :uh:
> 
> :rofl: sup markie bring her out....you got a nice one...what do we need to do to get it out and about?


Ha ha ha ha...sup homie? she really is do for a make over, Im kind of bothered by all the little ding's, scrape's and waive's !

But Im bout due for a little cruZ.. maybe on the 4th?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

wash...fuel...roll.....

I miss being able to do that


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

That's why ya get two...

76 Caprice stock 
76 Impala cut 

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> won't happen....I've sold 2 sets of pumps since I've owned it....pretty nice ones too....
> 
> but after all the powdercoat...... paint bullshit detail...I'd hate to scratch it lol
> (*which we all know will still happen stock)
> ...


Off topic but that elco looks tight. I will own one of those too one day. I'd walk threw it like L.A Women so rad.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

BIG RED said:


> Man we are low riders that thing would get lifts in a heartbeat if I bought it.


You can customize/ restore a car a thousand times, but it's only original once! I like the apple green hubcaps and whitewalls.. Driving that thing around in that condition, ya feel like King of Saudi Arabia! Get more props than bugatti, mercedes, lambo owners.... uffin:

Transporting everyone who ya pass by, back to where they were in the late 70's...


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Yes


JustCruisin said:


> This the one that was tunneled out for the driveshaft..?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> Off topic but that elco looks tight. I will own one of those too one day. I'd walk threw it like L.A Women so rad.


that's all way's been my dream from the day i saw L.A. woman. i like 58-69's like every other man . i used to drive a 66 impala .but i like mid 70's the most 76caprice is king 77 elco or 77 grand prix will be next and if i can get to down goes a 77 regal.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

graham said:


> View attachment 663243
> View attachment 663244
> View attachment 663245
> View attachment 663246
> ...




lot's of PM's about it... but still available.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> Your right! THEY DONT RIDE THE SAME AFTER JUICE? tHEY RIDE BETTER!
> 
> an un lifted glasshouse is like a beautiful women who has never had sex.
> It's like a classic toy in a package that has never been opened!
> They might hold there dollar value? But eventually you have to OPEN UP THE BOX AND PLAY WITH IT!


i vote for the toy in the box.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

graham said:


> lot's of PM's about it... but still available.


i`d buy if i didn`t already have 2 of the same year


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuck that
> 
> I'm not a lowrider I'm a glasshouse fiend....


just post the pics the day you bought the green one off andy!!:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

the black 76 landau i sold to cliff in victorville is the nicest one i have ever seen next to andys cars.........people are missing the boat on it if they want a true og fully loaded landau and you will never find that color combo again!!! his price is high but he is willing to negotiate.....DONT MISS OUT IF YOU HAVE THE $$$.:yes:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> i`d buy if i didn`t already have 2 of the same year




good things happen in threes!!!!!


it's in very nice shape. someone will be happy.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> the black 76 landau i sold to cliff in victorville is the nicest one i have ever seen next to andys cars.........people are missing the boat on it if they want a true og fully loaded landau and you will never find that color combo again!!! his price is high but he is willing to negotiate.....DONT MISS OUT IF YOU HAVE THE $$$.:yes:




http://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/3894891458.html


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

brn2ridelo said:


> http://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/3894891458.html




beautiful car


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dope model....I got pics somewhere with one that doors opened and had jambs and door panels fuckin sick


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


>


sick homie!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> http://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/3894891458.html


THATS IT RIGHT THERE:naughty:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> THATS IT RIGHT THERE:naughty:


buy it back already...


so we can trade :inout:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> buy it back already...
> 
> 
> so we can trade :inout:


SPOKE W HIM THIS AFTERNOON. WE WILL TALK MORE TOMORROW AS HE SAID SOMEONE FROM SACRAMENTO WAS COMING TO LOOK AT IT SAT......WE SHALL SEE:naughty:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> http://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/3894891458.html


VERY NICE.......ANOTHER ONE TO ADD TO MY GLASSHOUSE FOLDER:biggrin:


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> Lost contact with the original owner. Just wanted to share some updated progress on car. I know someone knows him on here. Just wanted to let you know that I kept it after all.


REAL NICE SARG!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> http://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/3894891458.html


Seems like a hell of a deal to me :thumbsup:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Marky Mark..whats happening...well put...you riding Sunday


Hydrohype said:


> Your right! THEY DONT RIDE THE SAME AFTER JUICE? tHEY RIDE BETTER!
> 
> an un lifted glasshouse is like a beautiful women who has never had sex.
> It's like a classic toy in a package that has never been opened!
> They might hold there dollar value? But eventually you have to OPEN UP THE BOX AND PLAY WITH IT!


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Rich (Blue Owl) was the original owner always kept that car clean whenever he hit the blvd. But got to say you did a good job putting your personal touch on it.....looks really nice...shoot some flicks of the interior and engine compartment


kandy-kutty87 said:


> Lost contact with the original owner. Just wanted to share some updated progress on car. I know someone knows him on here. Just wanted to let you know that I kept it after all.


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

inkera said:


> Rich (Blue Owl) was the original owner always kept that car clean whenever he hit the blvd. But got to say you did a good job putting your personal touch on it.....looks really nice...shoot some flicks of the interior and engine compartment


Interior n engine compartment still same as of now...new look after summer


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


>


The detail in that thing is crazy! uffin:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

MY BOI'S 74


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

J RAIDER said:


> MY BOI'S 74
> View attachment 665269


that's super clean


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

That model is sweeeet!


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


kandy-kutty87 said:


> Interior n engine compartment still same as of now...new look after summer


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


>


Not one of you is interested? Cars was taken apart for paint. But is complete.


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


>


Page 2624 more pics and phone number. Buy it cheap has power train new exhaust. 13x7s chain steering wheel alarm. What would pay for this car????


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Right On Jesse....good seeing you yesterday




1975 VERT said:


>


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> Your right! THEY DONT RIDE THE SAME AFTER JUICE? tHEY RIDE BETTER!
> 
> an un lifted glasshouse is like a beautiful women who has never had sex.
> It's like a classic toy in a package that has never been opened!
> They might hold there dollar value? But eventually you have to OPEN UP THE BOX AND PLAY WITH IT!


:worship: Amen


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dlinehustler I found your trim homie ,check your pm


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

socapots said:


> That model is sweeeet!


 i got your pm working on getting pics for u bro


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

is this what u need bro???


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

SouthSide76 said:


> Dlinehustler I found your trim homie ,check your pm


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

...…


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


> is this what u need bro???


i believe that is certainly some of it. A start for sure. 

Not 100% sure cause my car does not have A/C stuff in it at all. I'm sure I'll still need more. But those parts will certainly help me on my way.
I believe a buddy of mine will be down in a month or so, can probably arrange for him to bring it back.
Shoot me a pm of what you need for it all.

and thanks again man.


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks like everything except condensor n Watever vacuum stuff to switches


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> i believe that is certainly some of it. A start for sure.
> 
> Not 100% sure cause my car does not have A/C stuff in it at all. I'm sure I'll still need more. But those parts will certainly help me on my way.
> I believe a buddy of mine will be down in a month or so, can probably arrange for him to bring it back.
> ...


best if you just swap whole box...you can buy a new condenser(*which you prob would want to do anyway) and a rebuilt compressor....other than that looks like most of the stuff there... I got the dash controls and the vacuum lines right here


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

How n where that vacuum go connected it looks C omplicated


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

inkera said:


> Right On Jesse....good seeing you yesterday


SAME HERE BIG DOGG............. YOU HAD CRENSHAW ON LOCK DOWN!!! :rimshot:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


1975 VERT said:


> SAME HERE BIG DOGG............. YOU HAD CRENSHAW ON LOCK DOWN!!! :rimshot:


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

so I couldn't save this 74 in my neighborhood dude that has it had 14's and I passed by and saw him putting 26's my foot was about to hit the brake pedal and stop him but there was a car behind me its sad to see it


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

bullshit.....

it's your civil duty as glasshouse family to go and tell him WTF!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lol


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Well this is my back yard build... not as nice as some on here for sure, but close enough  just added the clear, will be cutting it in about 2 days or so....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

a good polisher guy can repair and polish the crap out of it and make it better than new


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

orlando said:


> i just put my hardtop on a conv frame and it had the same amount of body mounts the only thing i noticed was and it's a big difference is the conv frame the side rails are completely boxed to make up for the lack of a top so i have to order brake and fuel line kit for conv


 Orlando just give me a call to come over to my house and check it out, you know I have both of them there. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

73loukat said:


> Looking for a rearend sway bar ,can anyone let me know if a Ghouse will fit a 73 caprice?What yr or what will fit my stock rearend with stock trailing arms?any help appreciated thanks


 What's up Loukat, Yes like Aaron6284 said, but when you get the sway bar make sure you also get the trailing arms from the same car. Because They are reinforced, you will need to bolt the sway bar up to. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: to the Glasshouse family, it has been awhile sense I been on here. Well have a safe and happy 4th of July weekend my brothers. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

My Dad said:


> Well this is my back yard build... not as nice as some on here for sure, but close enough  just added the clear, will be cutting it in about 2 days or so....
> View attachment 666525
> 
> View attachment 666526


i have shot my fair share of cars from a side yard booth sorta like yours,
set up right, i got cleaner jobs out of that, than some of the best booths i have used, plus it was so big, you can shoot that car plus all the parts same time. loved it.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> i have shot my fair share of cars from a side yard booth sorta like yours,
> set up right, i got cleaner jobs out of that, than some of the best booths i have used, plus it was so big, you can shoot that car plus all the parts same time. loved it.


It probably got done faster too , I probably have about 3.5 feet on each side just enough to open the doors, but no all of the way. Still managed thank God.


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yep....I'm with that....

painted my 74' in a open shop...doors open...hood,trunk,skirts,fillers all on seperate horses....

all done at once on Budweiser power...was nice and wet looking clear for 10+ years...


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

My Dad said:


> Well this is my back yard build... not as nice as some on here for sure, but close enough  just added the clear, will be cutting it in about 2 days or so....
> View attachment 666525
> 
> View attachment 666526


Looking real good. I like that silver leaf on the trunk and header panal. TTT homie.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I have not had window's in my Garage since the Sylmar earthquake of 1971.. a few weeks in there and my car's turn grey with dust...

My moms house needs so much work it aint funny! But yesterday we finally put windows in the whole house.. garage included.
I think i am going to wash glasshouse tonight? just to see how long it will take to get all dusty again.. It has not been rinsed off since March... It's fuckin hella dirty!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My Dad said:


> Well this is my back yard build... not as nice as some on here for sure, but close enough  just added the clear, will be cutting it in about 2 days or so....
> View attachment 666525
> 
> View attachment 666526


Looks damn good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

shops laggard said:


> Orlando just give me a call to come over to my house and check it out, you know I have both of them there. Stay cool from the Vic's.


fa sho !


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Nice stuff man. 
I'm just starting to look into windows for the house I'm in now. Its. Gonna kill me. Lol. Probably have to do it over 2 years.

Edit: this was directed to hydro.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 666652
> View attachment 666653
> 
> I have not had window's in my Garage since the Sylmar earthquake of 1971.. a few weeks in there and my car's turn grey with dust...
> ...


WASH THOSE POOR CARS


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

My Dad said:


> Well this is my back yard build... not as nice as some on here for sure, but close enough  just added the clear, will be cutting it in about 2 days or so....
> View attachment 666525
> 
> View attachment 666526


:thumbsup: looks very clean homie


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Right on Vic


shops laggard said:


> :wave: to the Glasshouse family, it has been awhile sense I been on here. Well have a safe and happy 4th of July weekend my brothers. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> WASH THOSE POOR CARS


:yes:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

inkera said:


> Right on Vic


:thumbsup: Green Eye's


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

1976 dealer album. 80 bucks plus ship.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Dem some green ass mats. Lol


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

socapots said:


> Dem some green ass mats. Lol



hhaahha ya, ignore the mats. just the 76 album book is for sale.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks Fellas.uffin:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

What's up glasshouse family ? I came across a mother load of parts !! Pm me for anything you might need 71-76 caprice/impala and I probably have it or can get it. Front fender trim maybe, everything else good chance I have or can get. Thanks


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

SouthSide76 said:


> What's up glasshouse family ? I came across a mother load of parts !! Pm me for anything you might need 71-76 caprice/impala and I probably have it or can get it. Front fender trim maybe, everything else good chance I have or can get. Thanks


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone seen any 75 /76 caprices at any junkyards in So.Cal??
Thanks


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr.House said:


> Anyone seen any 75 /76 caprices at any junkyards in So.Cal??
> Thanks


SOUTHSIDE76 JUST FOUND KING TUT`S TOMB FULL OF G/H PARTS
HIT HIM UP


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> SOUTHSIDE76 JUST FOUND KING TUT`S TOMB FULL OF G/H PARTS
> HIT HIM UP


I'd like to see some pics


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Anything local ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> I'd like to see some pics


HIT HIM UP
MAYBE HE`LL POST SOME


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Mr.House said:


> Anything local ?


what u looking for?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> WASH THOSE POOR CARS


no bath in over 3 month's
















So today just before sundown, I got off of my lazy ass and rinsed off my glasshouse while letting the oldies play on the stereo in my 68.. Smoky, Stylistics, Curtis Mayfield, Blue Magic, it was all pretty sweet. Then i take a shower and take the G-house out for a quick spin.. Shine po comes on my i-pod, the glasspack's and 400 sb immediately get's under my skin as I pull into my local park( hasem dam) I open her up and put the pedel to the floor as I make the pass through it's 100 yard stretch. I make a u-turn and go in the opposite direction for my exit from the part. and a park ranger comes out of nowhere into my lane head on like a game of chicken. son of a bitch tried to cut me off. I avoided the head on collision and dodged his ass, and then I pulled over and waited for him to catch me. I wasn’t in the mood for no high speed chase.. He was a captain.. I knew I was fucked.. He took my I.D. he told me he was not going to sweat me for all the Hydraulic B.S. nor search the car ect. But he had to give me a ticket for excessive speed. Then he told me he miss’s his 63 impala!.. S.O.B. Why couldn’t I just cruzz in at a normal speed? Why did I have feel like King gangster of the universe? Five minutes out in my glasshouse and my dumbass almost get’s into a head on with a park ranger! SOMEHOW I KNEW I WAS GONNA GET INTO SOME SHIT after not driving the car for so long! (JUST ANOTHER DAY IN THE LIFE OF A GLASSHOUSE OWNER)


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> no bath in over 3 month's
> 
> View attachment 667398
> View attachment 667399
> ...



That's shitty.... But you do kinda feel like the "king gangster of the universe" while mobbn in these cars. Ive got more/had more than just glasshouse's and most def a diffrent vibe than the others! Car looks good too homie! uffin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> HIT HIM UP
> MAYBE HE`LL POST SOME


Talked to him last night, he said he was going to go back out to dudes spot and get more stuff.... Good dude to deal with as well! (Southside76)


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

I wouldn't say king tuts tomb ... More like an old man hoarder.lol shit is just every where in this guys shop kinda a mess but a lot of parts stacked up .I asked him how much he wanted for everything in his place and he said " well I've never thought about it and I will try to come up with a number and what would you do with all this "......I said I would figure it out  I'm wondering what he would want for all of it ? These parts are not in mint condition or in factory packages but are in good condition from what I could see . I'm going back out there today or tomorrow to do some digging for some parts for people it might take me time to find what you need but...I will do my best to get it. This place is a mess. I'll take some pics also


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

dlinehustler said:


> Talked to him last night, he said he was going to go back out to dudes spot and get more stuff.... Good dude to deal with as well! (Southside76)


Dropping off your wheel well trim and windows today


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

harborareaPhil said:


> what u looking for?


Taillights headlight Bezel n trim


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dlinehustler said:


> That's shitty.... But you do kinda feel like the "king gangster of the universe" while mobbn in these cars. Ive got more/had more than just glasshouse's and most def a diffrent vibe than the others! Car looks good too homie! uffin:


:thumbsup:

Now I feel like KING DUMB ASS!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

threw the rear end on after having it shortend,had some imperfections on the body fixed and re squirted and recleared the car! 5 coats of clear on the top alone. all hok UC35 laid on nice and flat!! cut and buff and assembly coming soon!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

SouthSide76 said:


> I wouldn't say king tuts tomb ... More like an old man hoarder.lol shit is just every where in this guys shop kinda a mess but a lot of parts stacked up .I asked him how much he wanted for everything in his place and he said " well I've never thought about it and I will try to come up with a number and what would you do with all this "......I said I would figure it out  I'm wondering what he would want for all of it ? These parts are not in mint condition or in factory packages but are in good condition from what I could see . I'm going back out there today or tomorrow to do some digging for some parts for people it might take me time to find what you need but...I will do my best to get it. This place is a mess. I'll take some pics also




is this guy in south haven kansas?????


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Psta said:


> View attachment 667497
> 
> View attachment 667498
> 
> threw the rear end on after having it shortend,had some imperfections on the body fixed and re squirted and recleared the car! 5 coats of clear on the top alone. all hok UC35 laid on nice and flat!! cut and buff and assembly coming soon!!!


WOW !!!


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

cheloRO75 said:


> is this guy in south haven kansas?????


No sir , I can't and won't give up his location.... Sorry :no:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

SouthSide76 said:


> No sir , I can't and won't give up his location.... Sorry :no:



no big deal i found a derby guy in south haven kansas he's got over 25 of these cars on his farm ..... cool ass dude juz picked up a two door from him 3 weeks ago...


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Psta said:


> View attachment 667497
> 
> View attachment 667498
> 
> threw the rear end on after having it shortend,had some imperfections on the body fixed and re squirted and recleared the car! 5 coats of clear on the top alone. all hok UC35 laid on nice and flat!! cut and buff and assembly coming soon!!!


Where u get it shortened??


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Mr.House said:


> Where u get it shortened??


A hot rod shop in no.Cal "we fix things",


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

cheloRO75 said:


> no big deal i found a derby guy in south haven kansas he's got over 25 of these cars on his farm ..... cool ass dude juz picked up a two door from him 3 weeks ago...


Hell ya , there's a couple guys out there and some in emporia,and egerton ks there was a guy that had a bunch on his land out that way but just recently sold all of his cars off would of like to went out there but I don't have the time to be chasing down cars or parts clear out there , my guy is close to my house I just got lucky to meet him . You know how it goes if you find a treasure you cant give up the map lol.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> no big deal i found a derby guy in south haven kansas he's got over 25 of these cars on his farm ..... cool ass dude juz picked up a two door from him 3 weeks ago...


PICS!
PICS!:run:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SouthSide76 said:


> Hell ya , there's a couple guys out there and some in emporia,and egerton ks there was a guy that had a bunch on his land out that way but just recently sold all of his cars off would of like to went out there but I don't have the time to be chasing down cars or parts clear out there , my guy is close to my house I just got lucky to meet him . You know how it goes if you find a treasure you cant give up the map lol.


KNOW THIS GUY THAT RACES DURBY CARS, HAS A MESS OF CARS ON HIS LAND, BUT NOW THE CITY TELLING THESE CATS TO MOVE THEM OUT, EVEN IF THEY CAN`T BE SEEN FROM THE MAIN STREET, THEY CAN`T HAVE THEM SITTING OUT


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> KNOW THIS GUY THAT RACES DURBY CARS, HAS A MESS OF CARS ON HIS LAND, BUT NOW THE CITY TELLING THESE CATS TO MOVE THEM OUT, EVEN IF THEY CAN`T BE SEEN FROM THE MAIN STREET, THEY CAN`T HAVE THEM SITTING OUT


I still couldn't send u this pic to you but I can post it here. Be careful around the curve ..


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> KNOW THIS GUY THAT RACES DURBY CARS, HAS A MESS OF CARS ON HIS LAND, BUT NOW THE CITY TELLING THESE CATS TO MOVE THEM OUT, EVEN IF THEY CAN`T BE SEEN FROM THE MAIN STREET, THEY CAN`T HAVE THEM SITTING OUT


He selling them?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Sold Thanks Cliff


congrats.......you just acquired a beautiful car!!!:h5::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> He selling them?


 HE GOT RID OF THEM, I BOUGHT A MAROON ON MAROON FROM HIM.
LOCAL CITY LAWS ARE CHANGING EVEN OUT THERE


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>


YOU CAN HAVE A PAIR NOW


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Yep....Thats whats up..that top is going to kill em....you looking right:thumbsup:




Psta said:


> View attachment 667497
> 
> View attachment 667498
> 
> threw the rear end on after having it shortend,had some imperfections on the body fixed and re squirted and recleared the car! 5 coats of clear on the top alone. all hok UC35 laid on nice and flat!! cut and buff and assembly coming soon!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

cleaned up the 75 and put the stocks on and some skirts I bought


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Looking for '75/76 Caprice tail light lenses must be stupid clean.Thx.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Psta said:


> View attachment 667497
> 
> View attachment 667498
> 
> threw the rear end on after having it shortend,had some imperfections on the body fixed and re squirted and recleared the car! 5 coats of clear on the top alone. all hok UC35 laid on nice and flat!! cut and buff and assembly coming soon!!!



That's real nice!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

*SOLD*





SOLD THANKS CLIFF


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG MARC said:


> Looking for '75/76 Caprice tail light lenses must be stupid clean.Thx.


call me:h5:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

inkera said:


> Yep....Thats whats up..that top is going to kill em....you looking right:thumbsup:


thanks homie!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Hydrohype said:


> That's real nice!


thank you


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice job chelo found your build thread gots me scared


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Well guys I spent a few hours over at the old man hoarders place I got good news and bad news ........ Good news is he has a lot of windshield trims rocker trims and a lot of nick nack stuff ,front fender extension and interior parts panels, trim dash parts and odds and ends . Now for the bad news ,at one point all this stuff would of been useable but the lack of proper storing and stacking shit on top of shit has ruined a lot of good stuff . I'm not real happy, maybe I should of dug a little deeper and looked a little better before i said something ...... But he gave me a couple leads on some people who have parts and cars I will post the names and numbers in a while. As far as the guy in South Haven KS. With all the glasshouses he knows this guy and gave me his name and number and yes he still has about 25 cars just sitting on his land. I'm going to call him and see what's left and or what's left of them... Sorry for any false hope ...but I will give up the numbers shortly I don't have the space or the time .


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Mr.House said:


> Nice job chelo found your build thread gots me scared


Hahaa ...I've spent about 16.5 k on metal work on my 74 rag. Floor from 1 parts car. Trunk floor from another. Doors from a different one and front clip from a 76 caprice. I'm into this over 30k I stopped counting....


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

SouthSide76 said:


> Well guys I spent a few hours over at the old man hoarders place I got good news and bad news ........ Good news is he has a lot of windshield trims rocker trims and a lot of nick nack stuff ,front fender extension and interior parts panels, trim dash parts and odds and ends . Now for the bad news ,at one point all this stuff would of been useable but the lack of proper storing and stacking shit on top of shit has ruined a lot of good stuff . I'm not real happy, maybe I should of dug a little deeper and looked a little better before i said something ...... But he gave me a couple leads on some people who have parts and cars I will post the names and numbers in a while. As far as the guy in South Haven KS. With all the glasshouses he knows this guy and gave me his name and number and yes he still has about 25 cars just sitting on his land. I'm going to call him and see what's left and or what's left of them... Sorry for any false hope ...but I will give up the numbers shortly I don't have the space or the time .


i have the number to the John in south haven KS if anybody needs it pm me ill be glad to pass it on... hes a cool ass dude 



Mr.House said:


> Nice job chelo found your build thread gots me scared


 lots of ups and downs.... but you cant give up....when theres a will theres a way....



manu samoa said:


> Hahaa ...I've spent about 16.5 k on metal work on my 74 rag. Floor from 1 parts car. Trunk floor from another. Doors from a different one and front clip from a 76 caprice. I'm into this over 30k I stopped counting....


....

oh i here you bro... its gonna be nice once its done....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

My old red glasshouse is for sale if anyone's interested in LA 
Its a bit pricey if you ask me its still the same as when I had it 


http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/3913031469.html


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Here are some numbers they should be very helpful to those in need of parts, these guys should have everything you need.......except front wheel well trim lol

John = south haven KS. 1(630)-935-7171 he has about 60 cars on his land right now,very nice guy. I just wouldn't call him 20 times with 20?s . He will tell you to bring a pocket full of money and an empty truck .....

Wes Whitaker = Illinois 1(815)-246-7019
French lake Minnesota 1(320)-274-8497
Ctc Denton TX. 1(940)-482-3007


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SouthSide76 said:


> Here are some numbers they should be very helpful to those in need of parts, these guys should have everything you need.......except front wheel well trim lol
> 
> John = south haven KS. 1(630)-935-7171 he has about 60 cars on his land right now,very nice guy. I just wouldn't call him 20 times with 20?s . He will tell you to bring a pocket full of money and an empty truck .....
> 
> ...


TREASURE HUNTS ON


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> TREASURE HUNTS ON


They should have what your looking for , sorry I couldn't get the parts you needed


----------



## BigMemoSD (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice ride


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

manu samoa said:


> Hahaa ...I've spent about 16.5 k on metal work on my 74 rag. Floor from 1 parts car. Trunk floor from another. Doors from a different one and front clip from a 76 caprice. I'm into this over 30k I stopped counting....


You got a build thread


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

SouthSide76 said:


> Here are some numbers they should be very helpful to those in need of parts, these guys should have everything you need.......except front wheel well trim lol
> 
> John = south haven KS. 1(630)-935-7171 he has about 60 cars on his land right now,very nice guy. I just wouldn't call him 20 times with 20?s . He will tell you to bring a pocket full of money and an empty truck .....
> 
> ...


I'm about an hour an a half from French lake. They don't have much. John is the guy to talk to ... I got my wheel well trim from him for only 40 bucks. But had to bring them to get polished. No big deal that's the easy part.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

This is the doner I got from john 3weeks ago







That's him welding up the fender on the trailer that came loose on us ....


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

That doner looks solid man.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

socapots said:


> That doner looks solid man.


X2 donor or next project?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I sure hope so....

well worth saving


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> I sure hope so....
> 
> well worth saving


X2


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> This is the doner I got from john 3weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAN YOU POST UP SOME PICS OF HIS STASH? MAYBE WE CAN GET A PARTS PILE STARTED , IF HE`LL WILLING TO SHIP TO CALIF


----------



## 76 caprice house (Jun 1, 2013)

Looking for some nice 75-76 caprice side moulding with no ding clean ones


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Went to a car show yesterday and there was no Glasshouses and only this Raghouse


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Hahaa ...I've spent about 16.5 k on metal work on my 74 rag. Floor from 1 parts car. Trunk floor from another. Doors from a different one and front clip from a 76 caprice. I'm into this over 30k I stopped counting....


:wow: could've came down and got a parts car from me for 1/10th of that, baller :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's the problem once you get started on that metal....

there's no stopping...I've sandblasted..reconditioned...aircraft stripped every piece possible on mine...

FUCK RUST!!

wouldn't matter if I found a 'clean' one...never know what's under that paint or vinal top...these cars have alot of spots that water breeds rust on...

and this is why mine is taking forever :slapface: 

:needafuckingglasshousealready:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

socapots said:


> That doner looks solid man.


she is bro


LostInSanPedro said:


> X2 donor or next project?


:thumbsup:


harborareaPhil said:


> I sure hope so....
> 
> well worth saving


 i kno the sad part is that its a donor.... a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do to get our projects on the road....and trust me every part on this bitch will get used sooner or later... someone is always looking for something,,,



MR.59 said:


> CAN YOU POST UP SOME PICS OF HIS STASH? MAYBE WE CAN GET A PARTS PILE STARTED , IF HE`LL WILLING TO SHIP TO CALIF


 i had my phone in the truck ,,,but used my boi's that day to take pics let me see if he still has them... and ill post for sure..


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

SAUL said:


>


Bad Ass Glasshouse


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> that's the problem once you get started on that metal....
> 
> there's no stopping...I've sandblasted..reconditioned...aircraft stripped every piece possible on mine...
> 
> ...


:run:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> that's the problem once you get started on that metal....
> 
> there's no stopping...I've sandblasted..reconditioned...aircraft stripped every piece possible on mine...
> 
> ...


ORIGINAL PAINT AND TOP, I`M REAL HAPPY. YOU CAN SLEEP WELL KNOWING THERE NO RUST CREEPING AROUND, OR GOING TO POP UP 
WHEN YOU FIX A CAR WITH RUST, YOU CAN NEVER BE SURE YOU GOT IT ALL.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

so if I went over and looked I wouldn't find any rust on that OG car?

cuz I know the previous owner drove the shit outta that car.... even cracked a couple china zenith dishes.....

*just fucking with ya...shit I'll sleep very well once it's all back together...we cut and replaced some shit on mine...but it is a glasshouse so I already know come 20 years from now...those same hidden spots may/will start getting rust...


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

anyone know of another year impala or caprice.that has the same or similar radiator support bushings as 74 75 or76


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

orlando said:


> anyone know of another year impala or caprice.that has the same or similar radiator support bushings as 74 75 or76


just find some bushings the same thickness..I ended up using a couple extra body bushings for the top...and cut down a couple 'energy susp' ones I had for the bottom...as long as it brings the core back to correct height you won't have to put a bunch of shims to line the fenders up


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

found a pic even


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> so if I went over and looked I wouldn't find any rust on that OG car?
> 
> cuz I know the previous owner drove the shit outta that car.... even cracked a couple china zenith dishes.....
> 
> *just fucking with ya...shit I'll sleep very well once it's all back together...we cut and replaced some shit on mine...but it is a glasshouse so I already know come 20 years from now...those same hidden spots may/will start getting rust...


hno::biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> hno::biggrin:


:rofl:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Mornings....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Mornings....


get your windsheild out?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> found a pic even


nice thank's a lot homie.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

orlando said:


> anyone know of another year impala or caprice.that has the same or similar radiator support bushings as 74 75 or76


I just put my 1965-70 chevy impala energy suspension bushing set onto my 
74 rag and that kit comes with the rad support bushings. Energy suspension does not sell a pair but they can give you the part numbers and there is a place up north that sells singles .
Ill get the company name. I had to order 2 bushings because my rag needed them because a vert needs 2 more.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

https://www.google.ca/search?q=susp...&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari#mldd=0
Suspension restoration parts in modesto ca


----------



## 76 caprice house (Jun 1, 2013)

Looking for a stock rear chrome sway bar 4 A 75/76 GH or any other chrome 75/76


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

*esr red*

just finished my 74 g-house carlos lima paint red guts simple street car pics a lil fuzzy


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

wow!!!

looks sick!!!


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

SJ RIDER said:


> just finished my 74 g-house carlos lima paint red guts simple street car pics a lil fuzzy


Nice that's the one you did taillight conversion right


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Thx harborareaphil n mr.house. n yeah that's it


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:nicoderm:


SJ RIDER said:


> just finished my 74 g-house carlos lima paint red guts simple street car pics a lil fuzzy


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

SJ RIDER said:


> just finished my 74 g-house carlos lima paint red guts simple street car pics a lil fuzzy


Sj rider it was worth the wait!!
Looks unbelievable !!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SJ RIDER said:


> Thx harborareaphil n mr.house. n yeah that's it


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

SJ RIDER said:


> just finished my 74 g-house carlos lima paint red guts simple street car pics a lil fuzzy


"Simple street car"! Damn homie. Real nice glasshouse. Congrats.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


>


NICE COLLECTION


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking for a set of chrome mirrors, fucken chrome guy lost mine...sj rider ur ride is clean homie


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Thx fellas. Happy ill ask my boy he mite have mirrors


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> SOLD THANKS CLIFF


Just got it nice

Found something else l want 

Smogged Registerd Till Jan 2014

Rearend Narrowed Ready For 13's

$14,000 Or Best Offer

Call Gary 916-208-8099


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:facepalm:
WHY SO MUCH MONEY FOR THE 76?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SJ RIDER said:


> just finished my 74 g-house carlos lima paint red guts simple street car pics a lil fuzzy


Dude that is sweet.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> get your windsheild out?


Nah man. Have not had much time. Works been busy like mad. Good OT. Biut that means less time for everything else. Shit the yard work alone will take a couple days to do. Lol

And I think I will fix the holes in the rear of the roof first, and just put a new windshield in once its time to paint the top. 

Found out the windshield is like 200 cheaper in the states compared to up here too. But it will cost me 175 in gas to go get it. Lol


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Yo yo yo psta where you at uce! 
Could you give me the info on the place up in Hayward that that you went to that does the plastic chroming of the bezels?
It's getting close to that time for me....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam and could of bought that 76' for 9K

:rofl:

:inout:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam and could of bought that 76' for 9K
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :inout:


FROM 9K TO 15K ALL IN A DAYS WORK!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> FROM 9K TO 15K ALL IN A DAYS WORK!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow !


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

Psta said:


> A hot rod shop in no.Cal "we fix things",


Can you post their info, I need to get mine shortened...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> FROM 9K TO 15K ALL IN A DAYS WORK!


Lol


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pics


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

socapots said:


> Dude that is sweet.


Thx bro


----------



## capricehouse (Jul 12, 2013)

What up


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Just got it nice
> 
> Found something else l want
> 
> ...


15 TO 14K
LET ME KNOW WHEN IT HITS 10K


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> 15 TO 14K
> LET ME KNOW WHEN IT HITS 10K


I have 5 on it


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Click on it!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...asshouse-40k-original-miles.html#post16789886


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> 15 TO 14K
> LET ME KNOW WHEN IT HITS 10K


:rofl:

poor car is now know as 'the black whore'


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Damn it's clean ..... I'll sell mine for a little more than that and it has 51k og miles and its already done chrome front undies, music, roof, and two Pitts in the trunk with a spare


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> poor car is now know as 'the black whore'


JUST SAW THE WHEELS, GIANT TIRES,,,,,,,,:tears: , I`M STILL AT 10 , BUT IT NEEDS TO BE PUT BACK STOCK THE WAY IT WAS FOUND,,,,,,
POOR CAR:tears:


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Hustlin cant hate everyone does same


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> JUST SAW THE WHEELS, GIANT TIRES,,,,,,,,:tears: , I`M STILL AT 10 , BUT IT NEEDS TO BE PUT BACK STOCK THE WAY IT WAS FOUND,,,,,,
> POOR CAR:tears:


yea should of left it alone...only original once...

(*still a badass glasshouse...before I hear more crying from these guys...)


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

It is stock.

Cliff had those on for one day.

l was just showing that 13,s allready fit.

Saul snapped some pics at The Long Beach swap meet.

Why you guys hatin.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Mr.House said:


> Hustlin cant hate everyone does same


O there is a normal few on here!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> O there is a normal few on here!


i`m not saying the cars not a nice car, these are only original one time. it would be nice to see on stocks


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

only 1 way to go on a car of that caliber:tru-rays or tru classics


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> O there is a normal few on here!


I meant price .... if u get a deal n u kno/think its worth more ask for wat u want ... badass either way just don't cut It


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

nice


My95Fleety said:


>


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

cool cool


My95Fleety said:


>


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> It is stock.
> 
> Cliff had those on for one day.
> 
> ...


haha!! all sesitive!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> FROM 9K TO 15K ALL IN A DAYS WORK!


i was thinking the same thing!! i remember when this car 1st got sold!!


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

What exhaust are you guys running ? Ready to do mine on my 75 but cant decide ....


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Flowmaster ... Duals make sure you have a double hump crossmember or it will hang down to low a look like shit ....... My 2 cents


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Scooped this up this morning... Barn find...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn nice come up ^^^


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> Scooped this up this morning... Barn find...


HOW MUCH? LOOKING FOR A OG RAG NOW ,( MUST BE OG PAINT, AND ZERO RUST EVER) NOT TO FLIP BUT TO OWN


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

cheloRO75 said:


> Scooped this up this morning... Barn find...


Nice come up,did you get it for a deal? looks like you got it just before the barn collapsed.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> HOW MUCH? LOOKING FOR A OG RAG NOW ,( MUST BE OG PAINT, AND ZERO RUST EVER) NOT TO FLIP BUT TO OWN


X2. What's the ticket? I'll pick it up with them A/C parts!


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

cheloRO75 said:


> Scooped this up this morning... Barn find...


I wish there was barns here


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

cheloRO75 said:


> Scooped this up this morning... Barn find...


 OKAY BRO!! TIME TO SHARE!! I WANT AT LEAST ONE OF YOUR RIDES ! :banghead:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Some not bad looking rags for sale in Ontario. Check out kijiji


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...asshouse-40k-original-miles.html#post16790081


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> Scooped this up this morning... Barn find...


NICE CHELO!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice come up on the vert....looks really clean


*and on another note about the black 76'
nobody hating on that ride...fucker is seriously cherry...minus the cut rear...(which kinda pops the cherry on a virgin)...but homie this car was just for sale by a good friend a couple pages back for 10k...so just makes me laugh to buy it and 2 days later it's for sale....I'd keep it...doesn't get any better than a OG glasshouse...thanks for the pm I got nothing to hide...could care less who you are just remember all us 'glasshouse brothers' here already knew the whole story before you even bought that ride....


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice come up on the vert....looks really clean
> 
> 
> *and on another note about the black 76'
> nobody hating on that ride...fucker is seriously cherry...minus the cut rear...(which kinda pops the cherry on a virgin)...but homie this car was just for sale by a good friend a couple pages back for 10k...so just makes me laugh to buy it and 2 days later it's for sale....I'd keep it...doesn't get any better than a OG glasshouse...thanks for the pm I got nothing to hide...could care less who you are just remember all us 'glasshouse brothers' here already knew the whole story before you even bought that ride....


QFT


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

cheloRO75 said:


> Scooped this up this morning... Barn find...


Damm nice!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Some not bad looking rags for sale in Ontario. Check out kijiji


LINK TO CARS?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

BIG RED said:


> Damn nice come up ^^^


...yes it is



MR.59 said:


> HOW MUCH? LOOKING FOR A OG RAG NOW ,( MUST BE OG PAINT, AND ZERO RUST EVER) NOT TO FLIP BUT TO OWN


 thats not gonna be cheap.....



SouthSide76 said:


> Nice come up,did you get it for a deal? looks like you got it just before the barn collapsed.


thanks...hat barn was where i pumped gas at to get home ...



socapots said:


> X2. What's the ticket? I'll pick it up with them A/C parts!


you can check it out when you come down for sure:thumbsup:



Mr.House said:


> I wish there was barns here






bad company said:


> OKAY BRO!! TIME TO SHARE!! I WANT AT LEAST ONE OF YOUR RIDES ! :banghead:


 they dont work bahahah 



RO68RAG said:


> NICE CHELO!


 gracias bRO



harborareaPhil said:


> nice come up on the vert....looks really clean
> 
> 
> *and on another note about the black 76'
> nobody hating on that ride...fucker is seriously cherry...minus the cut rear...(which kinda pops the cherry on a virgin)...but homie this car was just for sale by a good friend a couple pages back for 10k...so just makes me laugh to buy it and 2 days later it's for sale....I'd keep it...doesn't get any better than a OG glasshouse...thanks for the pm I got nothing to hide...could care less who you are just remember all us 'glasshouse brothers' here already knew the whole story before you even bought that ride....





Hydrohype said:


> Damm nice!


yeah its all there thats for sure...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/atq/3937429992.html :nicoderm: im 20 minutes away from this if anyones interested lmk..


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice come up on the vert....looks really clean
> 
> 
> *and on another note about the black 76'
> nobody hating on that ride...fucker is seriously cherry...minus the cut rear...(which kinda pops the cherry on a virgin)...but homie this car was just for sale by a good friend a couple pages back for 10k...so just makes me laugh to buy it and 2 days later it's for sale....I'd keep it...doesn't get any better than a OG glasshouse...thanks for the pm I got nothing to hide...could care less who you are just remember all us 'glasshouse brothers' here already knew the whole story before you even bought that ride....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/atq/3937429992.html :nicoderm: im 20 minutes away from this if anyones interested lmk..


CAR SOLD THURSDAY


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

socapots said:


> Some not bad looking rags for sale in Ontario. Check out kijiji


 SHHHHHHHHHHH :nosad: LOL


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> CAR SOLD THURSDAY


 NICE MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

I found this one too. But I couldnt come home with 2 the wife would divorce me.







































.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


> Went to a car show yesterday and there was no Glasshouses and only this Raghouse


NICE!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> I found this one too. But I couldnt come home with 2 the wife would divorce me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANY INFO ON THIS ONE?
MY WIFE DON`T CARE HOW MANY CARS I BRING HOME


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> I found this one too. But I couldnt come home with 2 the wife would divorce me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I need this one Chelo......I don't have a raghouse!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> ANY INFO ON THIS ONE?
> MY WIFE DON`T CARE HOW MANY CARS I BRING HOME


:rofl:

looks pretty clean for sitting


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice pass the info??


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


> I found this one too. But I couldnt come home with 2 the wife would divorce me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn man. You killin me over here lol.
I have a bad feeling I'll be putting the glasshouse outside in favor of a raghouse. Wife is going to kill me.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> looks pretty clean for sitting


That clifford sticker tells me it was used regularly within the last 10 years well maybe 15. He should pick that one up to flip. Lol


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Was hoping someone would post pics of all the glasshouses at the L.A. show. Anyway, here's mine...


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

I got some pics but cant post threw my phone , where you get your chrome/polish done??


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Mr.House said:


> I got some pics but cant post threw my phone , where you get your chrome/polish done??


Speedy from High Class CC does all of our chrome.


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice pics johnny562 I seen your ride there.heres my ride at l.a show


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Beautiful ride bro!


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

nice really nice


Johnny562 said:


> Was hoping someone would post pics of all the glasshouses at the L.A. show. Anyway, here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

beautiful simply beautiful:thumbsup:


Jcs said:


> Nice pics johnny562 I seen your ride there.heres my ride at l.a show
> View attachment 670836
> View attachment 670838


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Dammmm:thumbsup:


UOTE=Jcs;16798378]
View attachment 670839
View attachment 670840
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> Beautiful ride bro!


 thanks homie.took 1st place full custom.will be at oldies in 2 weeks.hope to meet you in person


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

inkera said:


> beautiful simply beautiful:thumbsup:


 thank you.just broke it out with full undies and engine


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Jcs said:


> thanks homie.took 1st place full custom.will be at oldies in 2 weeks.hope to meet you in person


Sounds good.


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Jcs said:


> Nice pics johnny562 I seen your ride there.heres my ride at l.a show
> View attachment 670836
> View attachment 670838


Ha ha same pose


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

Mr.House said:


> Ha ha same pose


will post more angles later.need to get pictures from photographer who shot them.


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

I got a shit load of pics but can't post them from my phone, it was good to see a lot of nice glasshouses out there this weekend


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Click on it!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...asshouse-40k-original-miles.html#post16789886


GLASSHOUSE SOLD


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

We all shouldve all met up


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Jcs said:


> will post more angles later.need to get pictures from photographer who shot them.


Car is badass talkin about girl same pose in every pic


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

Mr.House said:


> Car is badass talkin about girl same pose in every pic


yea she has same pose.


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Mr.House said:


> Car is badass talkin about girl same pose in every pic


She does look good tho


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Jcs said:


> Nice pics johnny562 I seen your ride there.heres my ride at l.a show
> View attachment 670836
> View attachment 670838


:worship:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Next One! 4000 Orig Miles

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=130945362056&cmd=VIDESC


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Next One! 4000 Orig Miles


http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=130945362056&cmd=VIDESC


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Jcs said:


> Nice pics johnny562 I seen your ride there.heres my ride at l.a show
> View attachment 670836
> View attachment 670838


:thumbsup: pic 2


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

Robert =woody65= said:


> :worship:


whats up homie.see you at the oldies show.


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

rollin 72 monte said:


> :thumbsup: pic 2


 si mon.i think we meeting up 6am at Cletos to roll up to oldies.be ready with yo ride homie


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

Mr.House said:


> She does look good tho


dont mind seeing her with same pose at all.lol


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Next One! 4000 Orig Miles
> 
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=130945362056&cmd=VIDESC


Let me kno if u decide to part it out


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

TOOK HER OUT FOR A DRIVE TODAY, GET THEM 5.20`S WARMED UP


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Can any of you sit threes ? If so what is your set up?


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> TOOK HER OUT FOR A DRIVE TODAY, GET THEM 5.20`S WARMED UP


firme glasshouse homie.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Next One! 4000 Orig Miles
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=130945362056&cmd=VIDESC


----------



## capricehouse (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice ;-)


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Houston craigslist 

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3925549446.html


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> TOOK HER OUT FOR A DRIVE TODAY, GET THEM 5.20`S WARMED UP


We put 5.20's on my homies boatail rivi, and you are not playing about warming them up. Put 10 miles on them, let it sit for a few days and got back in it and it thump thump thump for about 4 or 5 blocks. But after that they were good again.


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

What's the best and easiest place to order weatherstripping from ??


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> Houston craigslist
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3925549446.html
> 
> View attachment 671673


beware... this car had bad rust along the rear window lines..he had it on ebay about a tear ago and it was pretty bad in some spots. just an fyi:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Houston craigslist
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3925549446.html
> 
> View attachment 671673


ANYTHING WITH "FRESH PAINT" THAT`S GOTTA BE THE 1ST WARNING TO STAY AWAY,,,,,,,,,


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

dannyp said:


> What's the best and easiest place to order weatherstripping from ??


Ebay, homie.
Real good deals on there


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

dannyp said:


> What's the best and easiest place to order weatherstripping from ??


Got mine from a place called rubber the right way but they're local to me


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> beware... this car had bad rust along the rear window lines..he had it on ebay about a tear ago and it was pretty bad in some spots. just an fyi:thumbsup:


:rofl: I remember this one...yea pretty rusty...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl: I remember this one...yea pretty rusty...


SHIT BOX!!!:yes: I ASKED THE GUY DID YOU DO THE RUST REPAIR?? HE GOT ALL PISSED OFF:rofl:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

dannyp said:


> What's the best and easiest place to order weatherstripping from ??


Got all of mine at Classic Industries.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> SHIT BOX!!!:yes: I ASKED THE GUY DID YOU DO THE RUST REPAIR?? HE GOT ALL PISSED OFF:rofl:


Lol


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

If you get your rearend shortened is there a certain year swaybar to use??


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

inkera said:


> beautiful simply beautiful:thumbsup:


before setting up Friday night


----------



## DriveBye213 (Apr 17, 2006)

:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Jcs said:


> View attachment 672447
> before setting up Friday night



thats sweet man.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Mr.House said:


> If you get your rearend shortened is there a certain year swaybar to use??


Swaybar stays the same. I'm using the Og bar on my 95caprice rear...


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> TOOK HER OUT FOR A DRIVE TODAY, GET THEM 5.20`S WARMED UP


Ohhhhhhhh yea.. sweet!


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

manu samoa said:


> Swaybar stays the same. I'm using the Og bar on my 95caprice rear...


Cool bro thanks I tought.since shorter have to swap sway


----------



## Chevrolac (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey all :wave: Any 76' Landau's out there for sale? looking for something with options! split front bench be nice! 

Any help be greatly appreiciated! :x:


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

TTT.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Bump..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

cheloRO75 said:


> Scooped this up this morning... Barn find...


 I miss my rag now :inout:



INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> beware... this car had bad rust along the rear window lines..he had it on ebay about a tear ago and it was pretty bad in some spots. just an fyi:thumbsup:


$6350 :rofl: gtfoh


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Had a great weekend. Mike (Hooked2Glass) got married this weekend.
Here is an impression of the day, features his 1976 Caprice.

More in the Romantics Car Club thread.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

cool dealer display item advertising the features of the 1976 Caprice line up
it's about 4 ft tall on heavy cardboard


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

1976 dealer album. VERY nice condition.
100 includes shipping in lower 48.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MikeS said:


> Had a great weekend. Mike (Hooked2Glass) got married this weekend.
> Here is an impression of the day, features his 1976 Caprice.
> 
> More in the Romantics Car Club thread.


CONGRATS! TO HOOKEDTOGLASS ON THE WEDDING!


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA. 

I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day. 

Here is an overview on my annual car show.

OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered. 

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer. 

ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough. 

Musical guest TBA

This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. 

*Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man
www.XManShow.com


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> CONRATES! TO HOOKEDTOGLASS ON THE WEDDING!


x2


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

CONGRADULATIONS HOOKED2GLASS

and thanks mikeS for posting....you guys are holding it down in Europe 

dope rides all around


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> CONGRADULATIONS HOOKED2GLASS
> 
> and thanks mikeS for posting....you guys are holding it down in Europe
> 
> dope rides all around


Thanks!

:nicoderm:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

MikeS said:


> Had a great weekend. Mike (Hooked2Glass) got married this weekend.
> Here is an impression of the day, features his 1976 Caprice.
> 
> More in the Romantics Car Club thread.


She's a hottie! Congrats!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

graham said:


> View attachment 673644
> View attachment 673645
> 
> 
> ...


CAN YOU BURN ME A COPY FROM FEDEX? I`M SURE A FEW G/H GUYS WOULD LIKE TO HAVE THIS FRAMED AND IN THE GARAGE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

x2 I'd like one for sure


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

X3, put me down for one


----------



## Chevrolac (Dec 8, 2009)

Chevrolac said:


> Hey all :wave: Any 76' Landau's out there for sale? looking for something with options! split front bench be nice!
> 
> Any help be greatly appreiciated! :x:



TTT :x:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Chevrolac said:


> TTT :x:


I got a 76 impala not a landau but its clean 52k real og miles pm me for details if your a serious buyer


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

I was test fitting the skirts on my rag house 13x7 and looks like I'm going to need another rear end. I want to go with drums and was told to get a 90s caprice rear end in order for the tires not to rub. any feed back would be appreciated.


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

Sigala said:


> I was test fitting the skirts on my rag house 13x7 and looks like I'm going to need another rear end. I want to go with drums and was told to get a 90s caprice rear end in order for the tires not to rub. any feed back would be appreciated.


im running 13x7 on my glasshouse.had to change rear end.got one from an 84 Cadillac tucks about 1 inch inside skirts


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Sigala said:


> I was test fitting the skirts on my rag house 13x7 and looks like I'm going to need another rear end. I want to go with drums and was told to get a 90s caprice rear end in order for the tires not to rub. any feed back would be appreciated.


Or get your stock rear end shortened and be able to drive it layed out. 
Do a search for "shortened" and you will come up with a tonn more info then will be repeated in this topic.
edit: search this thread.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Johnny562 said:


> She's a hottie! Congrats!


X2. Cars looking good in that vid too. 
Icant believe I actually just watched someones wedding video. Haha.


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

MikeS said:


> Had a great weekend. Mike (Hooked2Glass) got married this weekend.
> Here is an impression of the day, features his 1976 Caprice.
> 
> More in the Romantics Car Club thread.


Congradulations and nice ride u prob half the weight of most g house riders ,bad ass vid


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This car used to be soo clean before she painted it


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> X2. Cars looking good in that vid too.
> Icant believe I actually just watched someones wedding video. Haha.


X3! That was a nice ass mini movie :thumbsup: tell him I said congratulations


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

heartofthacity said:


> This car used to be soo clean before she painted it


Is that a Chevrolet????


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr.House said:


> Is that a Chevrolet????


IT SAYS IT ON THE FRONT FENDER


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> IT SAYS IT ON THE FRONT FENDER


:rofl: :rofl:

dope


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MikeS said:


> Had a great weekend. Mike (Hooked2Glass) got married this weekend.
> Here is an impression of the day, features his 1976 Caprice.
> 
> More in the Romantics Car Club thread.



hELL YEA... WHO CARES ABOUT THE BIRTH OF THE ROYAL BABY? THIS IS WAY MORE IMPORTANT... CONGRAT'S FOLKS..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> This car used to be soo clean before she painted it


IS THE BOTTOM HALF PAINTED BLACK?


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> IT SAYS IT ON THE FRONT FENDER


And on trunk bumper Kit roof


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

socapots said:


> X2. Cars looking good in that vid too.
> Icant believe I actually just watched someones wedding video. Haha.


Haha, just a small impression, there where 2 other people at the wedding for the official pictures and movies.



Mr.House said:


> Congradulations and nice ride u prob half the weight of most g house riders ,bad ass vid





heartofthacity said:


> X3! That was a nice ass mini movie :thumbsup: tell him I said congratulations





Hydrohype said:


> hELL YEA... WHO CARES ABOUT THE BIRTH OF THE ROYAL BABY? THIS IS WAY MORE IMPORTANT... CONGRAT'S FOLKS..


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> IS THE BOTTOM HALF PAINTED BLACK?


Naw it's some cut to fit aluminum shit :barf: Old lady drives it everyday. Not sure who talked her into doing this to it :facepalm:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Jcs said:


> im running 13x7 on my glasshouse.had to change rear end.got one from an 84 Cadillac tucks about 1 inch inside skirts


Thanks for the info will it fit right on their or would there be any modifications I would have to do?


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> CAN YOU BURN ME A COPY FROM FEDEX? I`M SURE A FEW G/H GUYS WOULD LIKE TO HAVE THIS FRAMED AND IN THE GARAGE





harborareaPhil said:


> x2 I'd like one for sure





LostInSanPedro said:


> X3, put me down for one



give me a week and I have time to check on how much it will cost to make some REALLY nice copies.
it is about 4 ft tall and 1.5 ft wide. pretty cool piece.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> CAN YOU BURN ME A COPY FROM FEDEX? I`M SURE A FEW G/H GUYS WOULD LIKE TO HAVE THIS FRAMED AND IN THE GARAGE





harborareaPhil said:


> x2 I'd like one for sure





LostInSanPedro said:


> X3, put me down for one





graham said:


> View attachment 673651
> View attachment 673652
> View attachment 673653
> View attachment 673654
> ...



TTT 
for 76 dealer album. very nice condition


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Naw it's some cut to fit aluminum shit :barf: Old lady drives it everyday. Not sure who talked her into doing this to it :facepalm:


TIME TO FIND THE PIC OF "MR.WIG`S 76 GLASSHOUSE"


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

Sigala said:


> Thanks for the info will it fit right on their or would there be any modifications I would have to do?


straight fit


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> CAN YOU BURN ME A COPY FROM FEDEX? I`M SURE A FEW G/H GUYS WOULD LIKE TO HAVE THIS FRAMED AND IN THE GARAGE





harborareaPhil said:


> x2 I'd like one for sure





LostInSanPedro said:


> X3, put me down for one




trying to guage interest. would anyone else be interested in this 1976 dealer poster showing the lineup and options?
it's about 4 ft long and 1.5 ft wide.

seeing if there is enough interest to have them reprinted on poster paper so they can be shipped in a tube.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> TIME TO FIND THE PIC OF "MR.WIG`S 76 GLASSHOUSE"


Lol I actually like that one :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a complete set of power door internals with motors for $100+whatever shipping is. Never tested motors soo I don't know If they need a rebuild. They're are in two different boxes soo they don't get mixed up. [email protected] me if you need them


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Lol I actually like that one :biggrin:


mr. wig`s a pimp with that ride


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

SouthSide76 said:


> I got a 76 impala not a landau but its clean 52k real og miles pm me for details if your a serious buyer


350 motor,a/c blows cold as ice ,52k og miles,sunroof,2 pittbull pumps 8 batteries,chrome front upper & lower a-arms,spindles,backing plates,chrome rear upper and lower trailing arms,boxed in center of frame and renforced a-arm towers ,caddy rearend with renforcement plate,china 13x7s with a spare in the trunk,12 mids and highs,2-1200 watt sound stream amps,clarion 7inch flip out tv and clarion eq mounted in a fiberglass custom console,custom kick panels and rear deck,nardi steering wheel and knob, 
everything is new and car is never abused I rarely drive it just to car shows.I know what i have in it and wont give it away.Make me a fair offer and it can be yours or will trade for a 46-48 2dr fleetline aero sedan


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

View attachment 674305
View attachment 674307


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Jcs said:


> straight fit


Good looking out bro


----------



## Chevrolac (Dec 8, 2009)

SouthSide76 said:


> 350 motor,a/c blows cold as ice ,52k og miles,sunroof,2 pittbull pumps 8 batteries,chrome front upper & lower a-arms,spindles,backing plates,chrome rear upper and lower trailing arms,boxed in center of frame and renforced a-arm towers ,caddy rearend with renforcement plate,china 13x7s with a spare in the trunk,12 mids and highs,2-1200 watt sound stream amps,clarion 7inch flip out tv and clarion eq mounted in a fiberglass custom console,custom kick panels and rear deck,nardi steering wheel and knob,
> everything is new and car is never abused I rarely drive it just to car shows.I know what i have in it and wont give it away.Make me a fair offer and it can be yours or will trade for a 46-48 2dr fleetline aero sedan



DAAAAAAAAM homie That is a beautiful ryd you have there RESPECT!! Im really after a 76' Caprice Landau though... I just gotta have one!!! I dont know if ill ever find one by the looks of things :nosad: Beautiful ryd though bro goodluck with the sale..


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Pm'd 


heartofthacity said:


> I have a complete set of power door internals with motors for $100+whatever shipping is. Never tested motors soo I don't know If they need a rebuild. They're are in two different boxes soo they don't get mixed up. [email protected] me if you need them


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Chevrolac said:


> DAAAAAAAAM homie That is a beautiful ryd you have there RESPECT!! Im really after a 76' Caprice Landau though... I just gotta have one!!! I dont know if ill ever find one by the looks of things :nosad: Beautiful ryd though bro goodluck with the sale..


YOU MIGHT ASWELL JUST BUY THIS WHITE ONE, AND ADD THE LANDAU TOP.
EZ TO DO,
I CHANGED OUT THE COLOR TOP ON MY CAR,, I GOT AN EXTRA SET OF LANDAU TRIM, AND STAINLESS MOLDINGS


----------



## Chevrolac (Dec 8, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> YOU MIGHT ASWELL JUST BUY THIS WHITE ONE, AND ADD THE LANDAU TOP.
> EZ TO DO,
> I CHANGED OUT THE COLOR TOP ON MY CAR,, I GOT AN EXTRA SET OF LANDAU TRIM, AND STAINLESS MOLDINGS



I wouldnt want to mess with this IMPALA brother its perfect as it sits!!! Im after a 76 CAPRICE though - and id absolutely love a LANDAU model!! :run:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Chevrolac said:


> DAAAAAAAAM homie That is a beautiful ryd you have there RESPECT!! Im really after a 76' Caprice Landau though... I just gotta have one!!! I dont know if ill ever find one by the looks of things :nosad: Beautiful ryd though bro goodluck with the sale..


Thanks homie


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

graham said:


> View attachment 674149
> View attachment 674150


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Chevrolac said:


> I wouldnt want to mess with this IMPALA brother its perfect as it sits!!! Im after a 76 CAPRICE though - and id absolutely love a LANDAU model!! :run:


I UNDERSTAND, THAT INPALA IS CLEAN!
BUT THESE LANDAU`S SEEM TO BE ON THE WISH LIST LATELY, THINK PRICES ARE GOING UP ON THE "GOOD ONES"


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> I UNDERSTAND, THAT INPALA IS CLEAN!
> BUT THESE LANDAU`S SEEM TO BE ON THE WISH LIST LATELY, THINK PRICES ARE GOING UP ON THE "GOOD ONES"


:rofl:

seems like overnight


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :thumbsup::h5:


sup ryan!! would you want a poster if I had them made? just trying to check the interest levels!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

for sale..dealer promo...not model...og paint...comes with clear display with backdrop/pic of 'glasshouse fest picnic #1'

$60 shipped


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice set of mirrors 


Nice front set of og 74 impala/caprice & 75 Impala fillers that are still flexible and not cracked


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

graham said:


> sup ryan!! would you want a poster if I had them made? just trying to check the interest levels!


 ABSOLUTLEY:h5:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Nice set of mirrors
> 
> 
> Nice front set of og 74 impala/caprice & 75 Impala fillers that are still flexible and not cracked


What are the mirrors hitting for?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

graham said:


> trying to guage interest. would anyone else be interested in this 1976 dealer poster showing the lineup and options?
> it's about 4 ft long and 1.5 ft wide.
> 
> seeing if there is enough interest to have them reprinted on poster paper so they can be shipped in a tube.


:wave: yup, id like one...


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

dlinehustler said:


> :wave: yup, id like one...


save me one


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyone interested on a 4dr 76 Caprice Classic it has 72000 og miles all electric complete car it runs too front seats are divided and electric...This car has not been touched or played with everything is there good for a donor car. Electric windows work also. I also have a molded frame Hit me up for more info and pics if interested 714 337-2502 Jose....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pics!!!


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Mr. J76 said:


> Anyone interested on a 4dr 76 Caprice Classic it has 72000 og miles all electric complete car it runs too front seats are divided and electric...This car has not been touched or played with everything is there good for a donor car. Electric windows work also. I also have a molded frame Hit me up for more info and pics if interested 714 337-2502 Jose....


r/jguizar714/media/photo3.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn that would make a badass Derby car. ^^^^^^


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> Damn that would make a badass Derby car. ^^^^^^


SAVE THAT FRONT CLIP, AND TAIL LIGHTS


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> Damn that would make a badass Derby car. ^^^^^^


 OMG NO!!!!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> SAVE THAT FRONT CLIP, AND TAIL LIGHTS


Yes grab the goodies and Derby the rest.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> Yes grab the goodies and Derby the rest.


could be worse...28's and lambo doors :inout:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> could be worse...28's and lambo doors :inout:


Better then a two door going down :happysad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice parts car!!!!!!!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> seems like overnight


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Jcs said:


> View attachment 672447
> before setting up Friday night


SICK!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

this one looks decent 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/3967782110.html


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> this one looks decent
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/3967782110.html


wonder how miles the total cars has one it, at somepoint they removed the stock side trim, and used the "used car dealer "stick on " side trim that comes in a roll


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looks like the one that was for sale in Carson with a new paintjob

don't look bad...


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> looks like the one that was for sale in Carson with a new paintjob
> 
> don't look bad...


RIGHT IN YOUR BACKYARD


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> RIGHT IN YOUR BACKYARD


used to be around the corner at this trailer park...


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

$250 American T-Tops from a 77 Pontiac Grand Prix So, Cal 
Ill be I San Bernardino this weekend and all of next week call or text (760) 899-4144
Let me know by Friday afternoon so I can take them with me if I don't here from anyone ill just leave them home


----------



## crazzyd77 (Jun 11, 2013)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:







:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


> $250 American T-Tops from a 77 Pontiac Grand Prix So, Cal
> Ill be I San Bernardino this weekend and all of next week call or text (760) 899-4144
> Let me know by Friday afternoon so I can take them with me if I don't here from anyone ill just leave them home


 have not herd t-top talk in some time. Lol.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> have not herd t-top talk in some time. Lol.


 I NEED A BIG PUSH TO INSTALL MINE.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> I NEED A BIG PUSH TO INSTALL MINE.


don't make me push....I'll be there with my cordless sawzall...

shit bring it to my shop...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Anybody planing on showing this weekend at the TRAFFIC show ?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> don't make me push....I'll be there with my cordless sawzall...
> 
> shit bring it to my shop...


:drama:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> don't make me push....I'll be there with my cordless sawzall...
> 
> shit bring it to my shop...


ANY PICS OF HOW THEY LOOK FINISHED ON THE INSIDE?
HOW IS THE HEADLINER SUPPOSE TO LOOK?
I NEED TO FINISH CORRECTLY, I BOUGHT AN INSIDE PANEL FROM A T TOPPED GM CAR. JUST NEED MORE INFO BEFORE I CUT


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

What up glasshouse family


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Anyone have a good set.of front bumper fillers for 74 vert???


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> I NEED A BIG PUSH TO INSTALL MINE.


I dunno man. Your car is pretty mint right now. I wouldn't want to cut it up like that. A car like mine on the other hand sould be a lot easier. In my mind at least. Lol


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> for sale..dealer promo...not model...og paint...comes with clear display with backdrop/pic of 'glasshouse fest picnic #1'
> 
> $60 shipped


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> I dunno man. Your car is pretty mint right now. I wouldn't want to cut it up like that. A car like mine on the other hand sould be a lot easier. In my mind at least. Lol


still have a way to go on my car before it`s DONE , so i got a ways to go before i decide to cut or not, but 
would like to get pics of cars with t tops, from the INSIDE LOOKING UP so i can see how they finished the headliner. I WOULD LIKE TO SAVE OR USE THE OG HEADLINER IN THE INSTATION IF I CAN


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Looking for a grill to a 76 glasshouse. PM if you happen to have one for sale. Thanks


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> for sale..dealer promo...not model...og paint...comes with clear display with backdrop/pic of 'glasshouse fest picnic #1'
> 
> $60 shipped


 HOW MUCH IF I PICKED UP? :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sugardaddy said:


> Looking for a grill to a 76 glasshouse. PM if you happen to have one for sale. Thanks


DEZZY IS MORE OR LESS THE RESIDENT PARTS GUY ON HERE


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> still have a way to go on my car before it`s DONE , so i got a ways to go before i decide to cut or not, but
> would like to get pics of cars with t tops, from the INSIDE LOOKING UP so i can see how they finished the headliner. I WOULD LIKE TO SAVE OR USE THE OG HEADLINER IN THE INSTATION IF I CAN


I know there was/is a picture in here somewhere of the inside finished in original materials. But I can't remember who or where now.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Theheadliner tucks underneath weatherstripping inside the car , u keep the bows n all


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Theheadliner tucks underneath weatherstripping inside the car , u keep the bows n all


IT LOOKS LIKE YOU CAN KEEP THE BOWS IN FRONT INTACT, TUCK THE REAR HALF? ? WOULD LIKE TO SEE A PIC.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

you cant tell from pic but only bow missing is the one in the between tops cause I told guy not to


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> you cant tell from pic but only bow missing is the one in the between tops cause I told guy not to


YOU TOLD HIM
NOT TO REMOVE IT? 
BECAUSE IT`S FLAT LOOKING?
I BOUGHT A INTERIOR INSIDE TRIM FROM A T TOPPED REGAL, THAT IS A FINISHED TRIM THAT MOUNTS IN THE CENTER, AND FOLLOWS THE SHAPE OF THE WINDOWS
IT HAS FINISHED LOOK, BUT ON MONTE CARLOS, YOU HAVE DIFFERENT TRIM PIECES ALSO.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I told him not to put it in I wanted to relocate domelight there but couldnt find a clean working one with maplites.. Maybe u have different tops mine dont have those two little tabs on out side mine are american t top .. I thinkthat finished edge u talking about is the weatherstrip


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> I told him not to put it in I wanted to relocate domelight there but couldnt find a clean working one with maplites.. Maybe u have different tops mine dont have those two little tabs on out side mine are american t top .. I thinkthat finished edge u talking about is the weatherstrip


I HAVE BOTH STYLES OF THE HURST TOPS, THE EARLY STYLE WITH THE TABS, AND THE( 2ND GENERATION AS THEY CALL IT)BUT THE OTHER STYLE WITHOUT THE TABS. BOTH ARE HURST, FROM YOUR PICS THEY LOOK VERY CLOSE.
ANYBODY KNOW WHEN THEY CHANGED FROM THE TAB TO NO TAB ON THE TOPS?
FROM WHAT I HAVE SEEN, IT LOOKS TO BE 75/76 THE TOPS STILL HAD THE METAL TABS ON THE TOP SIDE, BUT NOT SEEN ANYTHING IN WRITING FROM HURST COMPANY


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Ttt


BUT YOUR RIGHT, YOU WILL RIN INTO AN ISSUE WITH THE DOMELIGHT, YOU MIGHT HAVE TO JUST USE THE IMPALA ROUND STYLE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

got my front end almost together.............


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Looking good 


Psta said:


> View attachment 677539
> 
> got my front end almost together.............


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Psta said:


> View attachment 677539
> 
> got my front end almost together.............


:worship:looking good


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Looking clean


Psta said:


> View attachment 677539
> 
> got my front end almost together.............


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Psta said:


> View attachment 677539
> 
> got my front end almost together.............


Nice your chrome looks great


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

SAUL said:


>


 SICK Glasshouse :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

thank you everyone


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Psta said:


> View attachment 677539
> 
> got my front end almost together.............


Dude that looks sweet!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks homie! sorry for the finger prints on the chrome!! when the car is cut and buffed out and the chrome is polished it will look better i promise!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sedloc said:


> Anyone have a good set.of front bumper fillers for 74 vert???


Pm sent


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> still have a way to go on my car before it`s DONE , so i got a ways to go before i decide to cut or not, but
> would like to get pics of cars with t tops, from the INSIDE LOOKING UP so i can see how they finished the headliner. I WOULD LIKE TO SAVE OR USE THE OG HEADLINER IN THE INSTATION IF I CAN


hno:



MR.59 said:


> DEZZY IS MORE OR LESS THE RESIDENT PARTS GUY ON HERE


I'm out of '76s at tha moment



:thumbsup: Just beautiful! No aftermarket grilles needed


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow, psta that plastic rechroming makes such a difference !!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

manu samoa said:


> Wow, psta that plastic rechroming makes such a difference !!


im happy with the work.


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Psta said:


> im happy with the work.


Looks good , who did the work and how do I get in touch with them ?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

SouthSide76 said:


> Looks good , who did the work and how do I get in touch with them ?


msg sent


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Today's Traffic show in Ontario Ca,


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^Nice houses^


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

SouthSide76 said:


> Looks good , who did the work and how do I get in touch with them ?


 XXXXX2


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Talked to Hernan (Engrave It), he's chroming & engraving plastic...he is located on ontario ca. his # is (562)639-4344 or thru the web site engraveitinc.com hit him up


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:biggrin: We're popular tonight!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

will the guests please join already 

:inout:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Anymore pics of this one


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Good Looking on the pics brn2ridelo.......di you get pic of One Bad Creation glasshouse? He killed it.....immacualte vehicle


brn2ridelo said:


> Today's Traffic show in Ontario Ca,


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Awesome pictures man. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone got a 76 caprice for sale? Needs to be in real good condition and in perfect running order. Prefer uncut, prefer light color paint. Let me know whats out there. Cheers need to asap.:thumbsup:

harborareaPhil hey brudda :wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> Anyone got a 76 caprice for sale? Needs to be in real good condition and in perfect running order. Prefer uncut, prefer light color paint. Let me know whats out there. Cheers need to asap.:thumbsup:
> 
> harborareaPhil hey brudda :wave:


WOW, I MORE GUYS ON THE HUNT FOR CLEAN G/HOUSES! 
NEWZEALANDS A LONG WAYS AWAY. GONNA CHANGE THAT G/HOUSE IN RHD?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Glasshouses are going global!!! :biggrin:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

graham said:


> TTT
> for 76 dealer album. very nice condition


still have this 76 dealer album


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

inkera said:


> Good Looking on the pics brn2ridelo.......di you get pic of One Bad Creation glasshouse? He killed it.....immacualte vehicle


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> WOW, I MORE GUYS ON THE HUNT FOR CLEAN G/HOUSES!
> NEWZEALANDS A LONG WAYS AWAY. GONNA CHANGE THAT G/HOUSE IN RHD?


haha nah bro no need. anything over 20 years old we don't have to. Im living here in LA for the next year, so will be rolling in it till it needs to get in a box and travel the seven seas to get to new zealand. any help much appreciated. cheers


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Is 76 impala header same as 75 caprice?? Or does caprice have cutout for emblem??
Thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

andrewlister said:


> haha nah bro no need. anything over 20 years old we don't have to. Im living here in LA for the next year, so will be rolling in it till it needs to get in a box and travel the seven seas to get to new zealand. any help much appreciated. cheers


very cool...where about you staying?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> haha nah bro no need. anything over 20 years old we don't have to. Im living here in LA for the next year, so will be rolling in it till it needs to get in a box and travel the seven seas to get to new zealand. any help much appreciated. cheers


COOL
LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE A GOOD CONNECTION FOR SHIPPING PARTS BACK, I GOT A PILE OF BOXES HERE FOR A GUY IN CHRISTCHURCH NZ
HE`S BEEN DRAGGING HIS HEELS TO SHIP IT HOME, IT`S ONLY BEEN A COUPLE YEARS!:tears:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> COOL
> LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE A GOOD CONNECTION FOR SHIPPING PARTS BACK, I GOT A PILE OF BOXES HERE FOR A GUY IN CHRISTCHURCH NZ
> HE`S BEEN DRAGGING HIS HEELS TO SHIP IT HOME, IT`S ONLY BEEN A COUPLE YEARS!:tears:


Christchurch....:rofl:

sounds like a cuss word..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> Christchurch....:rofl:
> 
> sounds like a cuss word..


Hahaah


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Anybody have hood release cable or know where I could get one?


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Anybody have hood release cable or know where I could get one?


Those r a pain to get thru that grommet on firewall


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Mr.House said:


> Those r a pain to get thru that grommet on firewall


that aint no lie


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Anybody have hood release cable or know where I could get one?


I'll check.... one piece or two piece cable?

sold the ones I had stashed but might have another at my moms garage


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Mr.House said:


> Those r a pain to get thru that grommet on firewall


nothing a nice screwdriver can't handle


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Anybody have hood release cable or know where I could get one?


ONE ON EBAY JUST ENDED TODAY


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Mr.House said:


> Is 76 impala header same as 75 caprice?? Or does caprice have cutout for emblem??
> Thanks


???


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> I'll check.... one piece or two piece cable?
> 
> sold the ones I had stashed but might have another at my moms garage


:naughty:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> Christchurch....:rofl:
> 
> sounds like a cuss word..



:roflmao: good shit


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil Im living in West Hollywood. I might have found one today, Ill let you know if i get it. 

MR.59 Get the dude to contact a shop called Chucks in Auckland City. http://www.chucksnz.co.nz. They have weekly containers leaving Los Angeles that you can add things to. They can give him / you the LA address to send the box(s) to.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Ive been a long time admirer of the 76 but Ive never known the difference between the Caprice, classic and the landau. I should read over the 1326 pages here to school myself in the art of the glasshouse but Im being lazy to begin with. I am a newby but I'm committed to learning. lol cheers.

How hard is it to remove or change the vinyl top color?

Cheers, can't wait to join the family. :worship:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

andrewlister said:


> Ive been a long time admirer of the 76 but Ive never known the difference between the Caprice, classic and the landau. I should read over the 1326 pages here to school myself in the art of the glasshouse but Im being lazy to begin with. I am a newby but I'm committed to learning. lol cheers.
> 
> How hard is it to remove or change the vinyl top color?
> 
> Cheers, can't wait to join the family. :worship:


very nice let me know if you pick it up...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> Ive been a long time admirer of the 76 but Ive never known the difference between the Caprice, classic and the landau. I should read over the 1326 pages here to school myself in the art of the glasshouse but Im being lazy to begin with. I am a newby but I'm committed to learning. lol cheers.
> 
> How hard is it to remove or change the vinyl top color?
> 
> Cheers, can't wait to join the family. :worship:


 JUST STICK WITH A LANDAU, YOU CAN`T GO WRONG, I HAVE OWNED A FEW OVER THE YEARS, AND ALL WERE LANDAU`S. , THESE WERE THE TOP OF THE LINE IN THE CAPRICE BODY STYLES. 
AS FAR AS CALLING CHUCK, I KNOW CHUCK,( SOLD HIM A 58 IMPALA) MY GUY IS JACKING AROUND BY NOT CALLING HIM.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil MR.59 cheers. will do. if i get it i want to paint it and swapout / paint the vinyl to match. ill post pics as soon as its a reality. cheers

Ill be in the market for some trus and cragars as well once it happens.

sweeeeet


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Trus are the way to go man..


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Does anybody have passenger side trunk hinge for a 76 ?? Need help !!!


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Autozone or Kragens in the red packages (Help section).....bought mines for 6.99


MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Anybody have hood release cable or know where I could get one?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

inkera said:


> Autozone or Kragens in the red packages (Help section).....bought mines for 6.99


I only found the 5ft. ones...didn't seem long enough, is that the one you got?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> harborareaPhil MR.59 cheers. will do. if i get it i want to paint it and swapout / paint the vinyl to match.


YOU CAN CHANGE THE TOP REAL EZ
IT`S THE LANDAU MOLDINGS THAT ARE THE PAIN TO RE-USE. I USED 2 SETS, CHERRY PICKED OUT THE BEST PARTS, AND HAND MADE THE CLIPS, RESTORED THE RUBBER BASES AND AND ALL STAINLESS


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

MR.59 bro, thats a killa pic! thanks for that. yep its official i got me a 76 landau today. Ill have a good look at it tomorrow, ill post up a couple pics after that.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

still shopping for a 63 rag as well if anyone knows of one out there. I know its not the topic for it, but no harm in asking. churrrrr


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil i left a question on your IG about the 75 color chart you had. Is that the same for 76 as well? Im keen on the darkest reds and the copper colors but cant really see them on your pic. Any link to that color chart or is it yours?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

YOU MEAN THIS CHART?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

That's the one bro. I'm looking into the dark reds and maybe coppers. The two reds are hidden and I like the look of that one behind the dark sandstone on the left. Any chance to see more or is there a link I can check? Thanks for the help


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Is the 76 the same colors?


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

cant remember the exact lenght


MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> I only found the 5ft. ones...didn't seem long enough, is that the one you got?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> MR.59 bro, thats a killa pic! thanks for that. yep its official i got me a 76 landau today. Ill have a good look at it tomorrow, ill post up a couple pics after that.


Right On!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> Is the 76 the same colors?


DIFFERENT NAMES, WILL TAKE A FEW PICS LATER TODAY, BUT THAT 76 DEALER BOOK IS HARD TO GET A GOOD PIC OF ALL THE COLORS
GRAHAM HAS THE SUPER RARE 76 DEALER BOOK, WILTH ALL THE INFO YOU`LL NEED FOR YOUR CAR, 
THINK HE`S GOT IT FOR SALE REAL CHEAP TOO!
HIT HIM UP


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

graham said:


> still have this 76 dealer album


RARE BOOK!
1 PER DEALER IN 1976


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

andrewlister said:


> MR.59 bro, thats a killa pic! thanks for that. yep its official i got me a 76 landau today. Ill have a good look at it tomorrow, ill post up a couple pics after that.


cool shit man..
get some pics up for sure..


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

I got the landau today, a lot rougher than i would have liked and the paint is shit but shouldn't be too much a problem, fingers crossed. 
Spent the last few days immersed in this topic, only read about 3-400 pages but i love the family steez in here, so good. Props for all the help that you guys give and get. 

Im used to 60s impalas where you can buy anything, im a bit scared to get in deep in the g house thang now lol. damm you need to know your stuff.
After buying the car today i found out another one is for sale which is exactly what i am after, so might have to flick this one and buy the other one hahahaaa. Crazy, but will post what i get soon.

Cheers all, keep up the good work.

I did notice though that you all keep that side trim and most of the badges. Is that because you want to keep it as OG as possible? I did notice that the peeps that do custom color etc seem to always remove that side trim. Is there a place you can get replacement colored inserts?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

andrewlister said:


> I got the landau today, a lot rougher than i would have liked and the paint is shit but shouldn't be too much a problem, fingers crossed.
> Spent the last few days immersed in this topic, only read about 3-400 pages but i love the family steez in here, so good. Props for all the help that you guys give and get.
> 
> Im used to 60s impalas where you can buy anything, im a bit scared to get in deep in the g house thang now lol. damm you need to know your stuff.
> ...


Yea this fest is definitely one of tha most family orientated on here  Not too many egos in here either. I'm a big fan of having all og trim and accessories. Welcome to tha family!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea this fest is definitely one of tha most family orientated on here  Not too many egos in here either. I'm a big fan of having all og trim and accessories. Welcome to tha family!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I would love to get a count of how many times the rear end question was asked.
Andrew uso welcome to the best group on layitlow.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> I would love to get a count of how many times the rear end question was asked.
> Andrew uso welcome to the best group on layitlow.


please don't answer that :rofl:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Once every 10 pages is my guess. 
So like 265.3 times. Lol. 
Wait. Is that math right haha.


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

Any one interested in a 76 caprice project needs some love all there 209 663 6967 ill send pics thanks


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> I got the landau today, a lot rougher than i would have liked and the paint is shit but shouldn't be too much a problem, fingers crossed.
> Spent the last few days immersed in this topic, only read about 3-400 pages but i love the family steez in here, so good. Props for all the help that you guys give and get.
> 
> Im used to 60s impalas where you can buy anything, im a bit scared to get in deep in the g house thang now lol. damm you need to know your stuff.
> ...



Not to take away from all the custom paint and pattern guys?
But for year's it use to kind of bother me when I would see a glasshouse and it would be flaked out with patterns from head to toe, with no original moldings and badge's, there use to be one in my city with flake's and a mural, no skirts, and it did not lay, he would ride around town every day with the ass lock up high. and it was a 74, the nice-est signature on a 74 is the side trim that run's down the body and across the skirt! (It reminds me of 67 fastback's and 68 caprice's) I told myself if I ever got my hands on a G-house? I want to see that bitch with a pretty chevy color all the emblems laid down with rims's behind my skirts!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

inkera said:


> Autozone or Kragens in the red packages (Help section).....bought mines for 6.99


The doing Hollywood tonight.. In and out!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

Donald's 76.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam I need my car done....

missing out on Hollywood cruising


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Donald's 76.


I HEARD HE SOLD THAT CAR?:dunno:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam I need my car done....
> 
> missing out on Hollywood cruising


BUY ONE TO CRUISE TILL YOURS IS DONE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> BUY ONE TO CRUISE TILL YOURS IS DONE


looking at that option...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Hydrohype said:


> Not to take away from all the custom paint and pattern guys?
> But for year's it use to kind of bother me when I would see a glasshouse and it would be flaked out with patterns from head to toe, with no original moldings and badge's, there use to be one in my city with flake's and a mural, no skirts, and it did not lay, he would ride around town every day with the ass lock up high. and it was a 74, the nice-est signature on a 74 is the side trim that run's down the body and across the skirt! (It reminds me of 67 fastback's and 68 caprice's) I told myself if I ever got my hands on a G-house? I want to see that bitch with a pretty chevy color all the emblems laid down with rims's behind my skirts!


Yeah i can dig it bro. When I see them on the OG cars (in my opinion) they look like a stick on aftermarket strip that doesnt go with the beautiful body lines. But when you see them color coded they make a lot more sense to me. Where do you get the different colour inserts? Are they a swap meet find or is someone making them for the crew?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

ill post some pics from the cruise tonight. only glasshouse pics mind you.. lol


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam I need my car done....
> 
> missing out on Hollywood cruising


It's gonna hurt feelings when it's done bro. That muddafucka is hard. Let's take that rolling chassis for a spin down 223rd...LMAO


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

King Of Rimz said:


> It's gonna hurt feelings when it's done bro. That muddafucka is hard. Let's take that rolling chassis for a spin down 223rd...LMAO


Then north on Avalon ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl:

thanks rod...it's getting closer...


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

was trying to get out there but no baby sitter tonight.....my daughter does not like to ride wit me...I think I burnt her out on rideing


Hydrohype said:


> The doing Hollywood tonight.. In and out!


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Whats happening Andy :thumbsup:



ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Donald's 76.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Last night on Hollywood Blvd. U turning a glass is no mean feat huh?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

andrewlister said:


> Yeah i can dig it bro. When I see them on the OG cars (in my opinion) they look like a stick on aftermarket strip that doesnt go with the beautiful body lines. But when you see them color coded they make a lot more sense to me. Where do you get the different colour inserts? Are they a swap meet find or is someone making them for the crew?


Paint them.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Not to take away from all the custom paint and pattern guys?
> But for year's it use to kind of bother me when I would see a glasshouse and it would be flaked out with patterns from head to toe, with no original moldings and badge's, there use to be one in my city with flake's and a mural, no skirts, and it did not lay, he would ride around town every day with the ass lock up high. and it was a 74, the nice-est signature on a 74 is the side trim that run's down the body and across the skirt! (It reminds me of 67 fastback's and 68 caprice's) I told myself if I ever got my hands on a G-house? I want to see that bitch with a pretty chevy color all the emblems laid down with rims's behind my skirts!


Speaking of which...everyone's favorite rattlesnake themed g house...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

with the castle grill 

:inout: da fuck...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> YOU MEAN THIS CHART?


theres mine, #51...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

inkera said:


> was trying to get out there but no baby sitter tonight.....my daughter does not like to ride wit me...I think I burnt her out on rideing


 Dude I had no idea that it would be crackin like that.. The little cruz up Hollywood once everybody left the burger joint was fun as hell!...

































I seen one more glasshouse homie out there but I was in traffic and did not get a pic..















Damm I hope this landau can be saved from rust when I am finally decide to repaint her...




inkera said:


> Whats happening Andy :thumbsup:


x 2.. cool mother fucker!


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

I gotta find a glasshouse....

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=680967&stc=1&d=1376277567got my bumpers chrome ou


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

picked up my new project yesterday my 4th ghouse 74 impala custom glasshouse


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

so what your saying is you've had 3 sells(strikes) so far...

don't sell this one :wave: congrats bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=680967&stc=1&d=1376277567got my bumpers chrome ou


:thumbsup:





$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> View attachment 681022
> picked up my new project yesterday my 4th ghouse 74 impala custom glasshouse



:thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> DIFFERENT NAMES, WILL TAKE A FEW PICS LATER TODAY, BUT THAT 76 DEALER BOOK IS HARD TO GET A GOOD PIC OF ALL THE COLORS
> GRAHAM HAS THE SUPER RARE 76 DEALER BOOK, WILTH ALL THE INFO YOU`LL NEED FOR YOUR CAR,
> THINK HE`S GOT IT FOR SALE REAL CHEAP TOO!
> HIT HIM UP



SOLD. THANKS PERRY AND ANDREW. 
IF ANYONE NEEDS A 76 CHEVROLET DEALER BOOK LET ME KNOW. I HAVE ONE MORE.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

graham;1[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 681058._xfImport[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 6855410]SOLD. THANKS PERRY AND ANDREW.
> IF ANYONE NEEDS A 76 CHEVROLET DEALER BOOK LET ME KNOW. I HAVE ONE MORE.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Markie the blue and white one, is the one I was telling you about that looks like your twin but have the all whie top in the valley.


Hydrohype said:


> Dude I had no idea that it would be crackin like that.. The little cruz up Hollywood once everybody left the burger joint was fun as hell!...
> 
> View attachment 680852
> View attachment 680853
> ...


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

I love it out there in the Wood......something about all the lights..short mini skirts....all the fly honeys....the ride jamming the hardest hitting jams....paint is wet and thick and draulics fully charged. But I gots to say I had a lot of fun wit my daughter.


Hydrohype said:


> Dude I had no idea that it would be crackin like that.. The little cruz up Hollywood once everybody left the burger joint was fun as hell!...
> 
> View attachment 680852
> View attachment 680853
> ...


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> Last night on Hollywood Blvd. U turning a glass is no mean feat huh?


 NOW THAT WOULD MAKE A GREAT POSTER MAN !! NICCCE !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

some pics from Torres empire show.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Don't mind you using my hollywood blvd pic. Just give me a credit. Lol


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

I've got a ton of pics from that night but that's the only glasshouse I saw. I was in cartoons Gotham city 58. That's a trip


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Didnt see any glasshouses at the dub show yesterday. Saw a 76 rag house but that was all. Saw some photos of javiers 74 crystalship ex lifestyle car. Will be out in a couple months. Sweeeeet. Crazy paint.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

who's the painter


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

andrewlister said:


> Didnt see any glasshouses at the dub show yesterday. Saw a 76 rag house but that was all. Saw some photos of javiers 74 crystalship ex lifestyle car. Will be out in a couple months. Sweeeeet. Crazy paint.


yea I saw some pics before it was cleared...yea it's fuckin badass!!!


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

orlando said:


> who's the painter


 Ricardo from rm customs.he has a topic on layitlow.you can check out his work. OG rm customs.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea I saw some pics before it was cleared...yea it's fuckin badass!!!


who's the painter


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

orlando said:


> who's the painter


my bad i forgot to refresh my page


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

The yellow glasshouse from Hollywood is mine. The blue one busting a u on the strip is my club member. If I knew how tk post pics I would.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

I didn't know about the paint but the crystalship pinstriping was done by Walt Prey RIP. 2nd to last job before he died.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

kjkj87 said:


> Markie the blue and white one, is the one I was telling you about that looks like your twin but have the all whie top in the valley.


yea I wanted to see it in traffic but they left the valley before we did... You know how good them mother fuckers look while on the freeway!


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Got a question for those who did the 76 swap , I kno 75 fenders body lines match but does it all bolt together or do u need 76 fenders 
Thanks


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

Quick question for you guys . I'm trying to figure out how to do the sound system on my 76 glasshouse but can,t figure out were to place the speakers that go.in the front ......
Any.one have pics of how they have it in theirs


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

shrekinacutty said:


> Quick question for you guys . I'm trying to figure out how to do the sound system on my 76 glasshouse but can,t figure out were to place the speakers that go.in the front ......
> Any.one have pics of how they have it in theirs


I've tried 4.5's in doors 6.5's on the floor/kick panel....and 3.5's in the dash...

the kick panel had the best sound and look for me...and 6x9's and a pair of 10' bazookas with jlaudio....bumped nice

it's up to you how you want it to look?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Mr.House said:


> Got a question for those who did the 76 swap , I kno 75 fenders body lines match but does it all bolt together or do u need 76 fenders
> Thanks


do you have 75' caprice fenders or 76' impala.....should match no problem


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

75 caprice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

then your good...


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Cool thanks


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Any date for this year's picnic


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

attention CHOPPER76

time to start planing a date


----------



## jtdub (May 18, 2012)

Hi, I have a 76 Impala Custom and the door windows rattle a lot. Is this a common problem on glasshouses? I took the door panel off and adjusted something in there that made the window tighter but I forgot if it wouldn't let me roll the window all the way up or if it just becomes loose again. This was a while ago, but I wanna fix her up now that she finally passed smog (thank God). When I shut the door it sounds like the windows are gonna shatter, especially if they're halfway down.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

jtdub said:


> Hi, I have a 76 Impala Custom and the door windows rattle a lot. Is this a common problem on glasshouses? I took the door panel off and adjusted something in there that made the window tighter but I forgot if it wouldn't let me roll the window all the way up or if it just becomes loose again. This was a while ago, but I wanna fix her up now that she finally passed smog (thank God). When I shut the door it sounds like the windows are gonna shatter, especially if they're halfway down.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i got that same issue man. never opened up to look yet though. I think there are some guides in there that may need to be replaced.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

shrekinacutty said:


> Quick question for you guys . I'm trying to figure out how to do the sound system on my 76 glasshouse but can,t figure out were to place the speakers that go.in the front ......
> Any.one have pics of how they have it in theirs





harborareaPhil said:


> I've tried 4.5's in doors 6.5's on the floor/kick panel....and 3.5's in the dash...
> 
> the kick panel had the best sound and look for me...and 6x9's and a pair of 10' bazookas with jlaudio....bumped nice
> 
> it's up to you how you want it to look?


just please dont cover them with shower drains...

pretty sure i said i liked that when i saw it too.. haha. who remembers dat shit??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl:

he was alittle upset after that


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

shrekinacutty said:


> Quick question for you guys . I'm trying to figure out how to do the sound system on my 76 glasshouse but can,t figure out were to place the speakers that go.in the front ......
> Any.one have pics of how they have it in theirs


Had the same question when installing my fronts, heres a topic i started in the car stereo section:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/14-car-stereo/362948-76-glasshouse-front-speaker-ideas.html


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

i know this is a long shot but does anybody got any doors. the ones that came on mine are shaved... dont really like the look. ppreciate the help


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Sunny Side 75 said:


> i know this is a long shot but does anybody got any doors. the ones that came on mine are shaved... dont really like the look. ppreciate the help


U building the rag?


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

Mr.House said:


> U building the rag?


yep...Finally.. lol


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Post updates on you're thread


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Sunny Side 75 said:


> i know this is a long shot but does anybody got any doors. the ones that came on mine are shaved... dont really like the look. ppreciate the help


yea got a set....but in Cali...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea got a set....but in Cali...


grey hound bus time


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea got a set....but in Cali...


how much for the doors phil?.......if sunny duznt get them.im a hour away.


----------



## sgvcustoms (Aug 8, 2012)

1975-1976 CHEVY CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE PARTS SGV AREA IF INTERESTED CONTACT BOB 626)926-1914







1975-1976 CAPRICE DECKLID 170$ OBO






























1975-1976 CAPRICE REAR WINDOWS 55$ EACH OBO 












1971-1976 CHEVY CAPRICE GLASSHOUSE TILT STEERING COLUMN WITHOUT STEERING WHEEL NEEDS BLINKER ASSEMBLY 100$





















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I know you guys will do good in guiding my brother shrek in the right direction. Trust me fellas I still hurts me that I sold him the G-house but I know it is in good hands. Work has been crazy busy these past 2 years with alot of things going on in my life. I would rather somebody i trust give the glass the love it deserves then just sit there next to my buick in the back yard. I'm hoping someday I can get back into a glasshouse!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

what up familia, been a long time since I've been on here... ben busy w work, the fam, the cars and the w car club... how everyone been... I see thesres a few more newbies to the fest.. welcome...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks brother I finally got it back on the street I've been driving her everyday it still needs lil odds and ends but that's what fixing up a car is about hopefully in the next months she'll be painted and have her new 72 spoke shoes on I will keep you all postedQUOTE=310~SFCC;16867338]I know you guys will do good in guiding my brother shrek in the right direction. Trust me fellas I still hurts me that I sold him the G-house but I know it is in good hands. Work has been crazy busy these past 2 years with alot of things going on in my life. I would rather somebody i trust give the glass the love it deserves then just sit there next to my buick in the back yard. I'm hoping someday I can get back into a glasshouse![/QUOTE


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

speaking of doors, a deer ran into my passenger door tonight.... :machinegun:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

]


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone got a double hump crossmember?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shrekinacutty said:


> Thanks brother I finally got it back on the street I've been driving her everyday it still needs lil odds and ends but that's what fixing up a car is about hopefully in the next months she'll be painted and have her new 72 spoke shoes on I will keep you all postedQUOTE=310~SFCC;16867338]I know you guys will do good in guiding my brother shrek in the right direction. Trust me fellas I still hurts me that I sold him the G-house but I know it is in good hands. Work has been crazy busy these past 2 years with alot of things going on in my life. I would rather somebody i trust give the glass the love it deserves then just sit there next to my buick in the back yard. I'm hoping someday I can get back into a glasshouse![/QUOTE


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 683964


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

shrekinacutty said:


> Thanks brother I finally got it back on the street I've been driving her everyday it still needs lil odds and ends but that's what fixing up a car is about hopefully in the next months she'll be painted and have her new 72 spoke shoes on I will keep you all postedQUOTE=310~SFCC;16867338]I know you guys will do good in guiding my brother shrek in the right direction. Trust me fellas I still hurts me that I sold him the G-house but I know it is in good hands. Work has been crazy busy these past 2 years with alot of things going on in my life. I would rather somebody i trust give the glass the love it deserves then just sit there next to my buick in the back yard. I'm hoping someday I can get back into a glasshouse![/QUOTE


:thumbsup: Good shit


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> speaking of doors, a deer ran into my passenger door tonight.... :machinegun:


:wow: That's random


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> speaking of doors, a deer ran into my passenger door tonight.... :machinegun:


That sucks man. Can it be repaired? Or is it real bad?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

socapots said:


> That sucks man. Can it be repaired? Or is it real bad?


It's not terrible, I was expecting a lot worse.. From 10-15 feet away you can hardly notice... i thought the door would be caved in for sure


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

mating season?

:inout:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

i live out in the sticks, the 1st deer ran into the passenger fender when I first got the ride few years ago...

had to replace the front clip of my Regal long time ago after I plowed one down on the same road...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

sup fam? :wave: wait, am I still fam??


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Lol. I was just thinkin, there is a name I have not seen in awhile. 
How's things been?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> i live out in the sticks, the 1st deer ran into the passenger fender when I first got the ride few years ago...
> 
> had to replace the front clip of my Regal long time ago after I plowed one down on the same road...



That sucks man. Them fuckers can do some serious damage.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

I have a question I'm hoping some of u glasshouse guys might be able to help me with. I have a 77 mont carlo with American Ttops. I know this isn't the MC topic but my question is regarding the American Ttop weatherstrip. I've noticed thru out the glasshouse topic some of u have restored ur glasshouses with ttops. My question is since the American Ttop weatherstrip is not repo'd what or how did u go bout puttin new weatherstrip on the ttops? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

got this last week. repainting it, putting new engine in it, cant wait to roll it.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Im hunting for 2 x black door armrests, rear quarter light window trims and clips (of course), couple of spare hoods (for an art project (lol) 

Any help much appreciated. So excited to be involved in the glasshouse crew......

Gonna be asking many questions..................how do we fit the 14x7s under the skirts? hahaha nah just jokes. 

I think ive read most of the answers to my questions, been studying many pages in here. Loving the fam style in here, cheers


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice was this on Craigslist in LA?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Nice was this on Craigslist in LA?


Yeah, a couple of times i think. its far from perfect but were gonna do a number on it, so doesn't matter too much.

Was anyone on here selling it? I bet a whole lot of people know it or know its history. Id love to know. PM me if you have any good info. Cheers.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

That's the one...never seen it on here though. Looks pretty damn good from here man. Of course, it is silver so who knows what you're seeing that were not. Definitely looks like a good but for the price. What are your plans?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

the paint is shit, its had a bit of a hit in the front. gonna strip it and paint it another color. maybe some patterns, some trus, revinyl the roof another color. still wondering about juice, might just lower it. Need to have a good think about that. getting a new engine put in it.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

socapots said:


> Lol. I was just thinkin, there is a name I have not seen in awhile.
> How's things been?


Yup I've been seeking in the basement of off topic. An I sold the glasshouse. After I finish my cutty, ima be on the hunt for a raghouse. And then I will be back and better than ever!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Yup I've been seeking in the basement of off topic. An I sold the glasshouse. After I finish my cutty, ima be on the hunt for a raghouse. And then I will be back and better than ever!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

andrewlister said:


>


Love that landau !


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> the paint is shit, its had a bit of a hit in the front. gonna strip it and paint it another color. maybe some patterns, some trus, revinyl the roof another color. still wondering about juice, might just lower it. Need to have a good think about that. getting a new engine put in it.


Don't think about it get the hole saw and get that thing on the ground.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

BIG RED said:


> Don't think about it get the hole saw and get that thing on the ground.


hahaha cheers brudda! yep thats the idea, but gotta jump through the new zealand car regulations to get it into the country first. easier to do it once its in the country than get it passed with modifications.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for the PM, looks like the side trim is not original. (Im a newby remember) So Im keen to locate one of them as well. I know. Rare as hens teeth, right? 

I wondered why it looked so ugly. lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> Thanks for the PM, looks like the side trim is not original. (Im a newby remember) So Im keen to locate one of them as well. I know. Rare as hens teeth, right?
> 
> I wondered why it looked so ugly. lol[/QUOTE
> IF YOUR GONNA PAINT PATTERNS ANYWAYS, MIGHT BE A BLESSING. JUST PEEL THE OLD ONES OFF. NO STUDS TO GRIND OFF


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> andrewlister said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the PM, looks like the side trim is not original. (Im a newby remember) So Im keen to locate one of them as well. I know. Rare as hens teeth, right?
> ...


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

Question, can a buick regal rear end 83-87 rearend fit on a 75 rag without modifications. I heard they bolt right up. Just want to ask the ones who really know.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 :wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> MR.59 said:
> 
> 
> > :rofl: crazy I just texted him the same thing
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

DROPTOP4 said:


> Question, can a buick regal rear end 83-87 rearend fit on a 75 rag without modifications. I heard they bolt right up. Just want to ask the ones who really know.


toooo narrow....Cadillac works not gbody


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

rearend question asked #1,999,420


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

thanks. I apologize for the question, but what years? Rearend question #1,999,421


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

DROPTOP4 said:


> thanks. I apologize for the question, but what years? Rearend question #1,999,421


:rofl:

sorry it's been asked so many times...I only replied the regal thing made me laugh...

80's Cadi but you have to shorten your driveshaft...best if you pay alittle extra and have stock shortened...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

anyone got any pics of 76 landaus with the mahogany metallic paint with a firethorn red vinyl? Thinking i might paint it that way. cheers


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> MR.59 said:
> 
> 
> > :rofl: crazy I just texted him the same thing
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

andrewlister said:


> Im hunting for 2 x black door armrests, rear quarter light window trims and clips (of course), couple of spare hoods (for an art project (lol)
> 
> Any help much appreciated. So excited to be involved in the glasshouse crew......
> 
> ...


Quarter light? Tha one tha bottom of tha quarter? And how long are your door panels? I might have tha armrests.


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks, harborareaPhil. Much appreciated.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> hahaha cheers brudda! yep thats the idea, but gotta jump through the new zealand car regulations to get it into the country first. easier to do it once its in the country than get it passed with modifications.


Shitty.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

heartofthacity sorry bro, i keep calling the landau glasshouse window the quarter light window. lol whats the proper name for that window?


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

DROPTOP4 said:


> thanks. I apologize for the question, but what years? Rearend question #1,999,421


Ur better off shorting ur original one bro .. A half inch to an inch on each side depending what wheel and tire u have .. I did a half inch on mine and worked perfect for me ..


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

heres a couple of bad pics of the interior. Looks like i need the door pull handle instead of the arm rests lol


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Its hard to find those with the insert


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

new to glasshouses always loved them anybody know a website or catalog to order stainless for front and back windows thanks in advance


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

76 landau


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pretty much only 'catalog' stuff you will find will be carpet headliner dash top cover and weatherstrip 

the search is the best part of building/owning the mighty glasshouse 

welcome :wave:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

elborracho said:


> new to glasshouses always loved them anybody know a website or catalog to order stainless for front and back windows thanks in advance


Your best bet is the junkyards , no catalog for these cars 

View attachment 672670


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

elborracho said:


> new to glasshouses always loved them anybody know a website or catalog to order stainless for front and back windows thanks in advance


Was up bro welcome to house I got both front and back 
Sets of mouldings. Hit me up if u still need them.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

thinking of doing the blasphemous thing of removing the landau vinyl top on the 76 and painting the patterns in that location instead of down the sides. Cant find too many pics of people that have done that. Anyone got them on tap they can show? Theres been a couple recently but any good ones out there? Not sure how good it will look. cheers


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

Good looking out fellas looking forward to completing the Ghouse?. 76classic I replied to you with my number hit me up bro


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

andrewlister said:


> thinking of doing the blasphemous thing of removing the landau vinyl top on the 76 and painting the patterns in that location instead of down the sides. Cant find too many pics of people that have done that. Anyone got them on tap they can show? Theres been a couple recently but any good ones out there? Not sure how good it will look. cheers










Here's one...I like the way it looks, if youre not gonna pattern the whole car I rather pattern the roof than the sides


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks bro. Yeah looks good. Was thinking of doing just the landau section but maybe better to whole roof. Then there's the question of keeping the trims or not.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> thinking of doing the blasphemous thing of removing the landau vinyl top on the 76 and painting the patterns in that location instead of down the sides. Cant find too many pics of people that have done that. Anyone got them on tap they can show? Theres been a couple recently but any good ones out there? Not sure how good it will look. cheers


i almost did 1/2 the roof, had the flake all picked out.
there`s a topic on this section of post your rides that just show "FLAKED ROOFS".


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

glasshizzel said:


> how much for the doors phil?.......if sunny duznt get them.im a hour away.


dont do that to me!! LOL


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

JustCruisin said:


> speaking of doors, a deer ran into my passenger door tonight.... :machinegun:


atleast it wasnt two cows doin it and hit your windshield


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

andrewlister said:


> Thanks bro. Yeah looks good. Was thinking of doing just the landau section but maybe better to whole roof. Then there's the question of keeping the trims or not.










I was thinking of keeping my trim but decided to shave everything, so I decided to use the top of the door as a guide to separate the top patterns from the bottom, also was able to extend them back a lil further and wrap them around the top part of the deck lid :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> Thanks bro. Yeah looks good. Was thinking of doing just the landau section but maybe better to whole roof. Then there's the question of keeping the trims or not.


Scrape it off and sell the trim and add to the paint budget. 

IMO There are to many OG looking glasshouses out the. They look Damn good but flaked candied and patterned is much better :yes:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

bro thats awesome MR. BIG HAPPY cheers, that looks great.


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 685276
> 
> I was thinking of keeping my trim but decided to shave everything, so I decided to use the top of the door as a guide to separate the top patterns from the bottom, also was able to extend them back a lil further and wrap them around the top part of the deck lid :thumbsup:


??


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

ok who can i get to design the patterned roof for me super quick? Im after an OG style, more two tone taped design rather than the new fancy fades and modern shapes. Cant afford the top doggs of paint for this one, im after someone local to LA, painting being done in San Fenrnando Valley. Just need design, I get my peeps to paint the base and the overcoats, peel off the tape then clear.

Anyone got some local names for me? cheers


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> ok who can i get to design the patterned roof for me super quick? Im after an OG style, more two tone taped design rather than the new fancy fades and modern shapes. Cant afford the top doggs of paint for this one, im after someone local to LA, painting being done in San Fenrnando Valley. Just need design, I get my peeps to paint the base and the overcoats, peel off the tape then clear.
> 
> Anyone got some local names for me? cheers


i would flake the landau 1/2 top , then install the trim. the side glass still gonna say landau. it would still look old skhool with 1/2 top done
get a flake that matches the paint color. that way you don`t have to try to pattern a small area. if it was real close to the paint color, that would be such a subtle change till you get up close, or see it under the blvd. lights. then just add pinstripes to the whole car


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> i almost did 1/2 the roof, had the flake all picked out.
> there`s a topic on this section of post your rides that just show "FLAKED ROOFS".


cheers MR.59 couldn't find any flaked roof topic that has any pics. Yes was thinking about just flaking the landau section in a lighter colour. Main body mahogany metallic, landau roof flake burgundy

any link for the flake roof fest?


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/4016500037.html SEEN THIS UP FOR GRABS ........:dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

glasshizzel said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/4016500037.html SEEN THIS UP FOR GRABS ........:dunno:


nice alittle pricey but hella nice....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> cheers MR.59 couldn't find any flaked roof topic that has any pics. Yes was thinking about just flaking the landau section in a lighter colour. Main body mahogany metallic, landau roof flake burgundy
> 
> any link for the flake roof fest?


forgot i saw it in the "paint " section
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/

Started by Tintaz Auto Art‎, 08-16-2013 12:13 AM


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

andrewlister said:


> thinking of doing the blasphemous thing of removing the landau vinyl top on the 76 and painting the patterns in that location instead of down the sides. Cant find too many pics of people that have done that. Anyone got them on tap they can show? Theres been a couple recently but any good ones out there? Not sure how good it will look. cheers


Send me tha moldings if you do lol. My boy is looking for a set.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Ill post pics in a build thread i started rather than clogging up this feed

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/373356-76-caprice-landau-glasshouse.html


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

heartofthacity still thinking about what to do bro, Ill probably keep most of the things I swap out just in case things change and i need them again.


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice alittle pricey but hella nice....


I thot that too.... I give em 1800 for it if i needed a glass ...but i dont lol.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

That blue one from imperials was blue with a blue flaked top and trim.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My boy Sventrechevyboi sent me this :thumbsup:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

No one would mind you posting up flicks of your build...it creates motivation for many of us (if I must say). Go ahead and clogg it as much as you want or need too. 



andrewlister said:


> Ill post pics in a build thread i started rather than clogging up this feed
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/373356-76-caprice-landau-glasshouse.html


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup glasshouse family 

still working on my glasshouse, redid a lot on the car, from setup to suspension to engine bay to interior, wanted to post some updates in here for you all to see

still working on it and its almost ready to hit the streetz again, some random shots of it!



















replumbed the pumps completely, all chrome everything, added accumulators to the rear, rewired big part of it too, all new beats in it too, just need some panels to be done up next










basicly rewired the whole car front to back, everything works perfectly now! also made some home made dash trims, all chromed out too and shaved og letterings, wiper switch, heater,...

















rebuilded all cylinders, new balljoints, new chrome springs, new chrome donuts and cups, all cleaned up










major clean up on the engine bay, all wiring was redone and hidden, hardlined the fuel lines and other carb lines, home made billet battery holder, stainless overflow tank, ...



















layin'










just gotta finish the interior and some details left and right, then got to get it ready to pass belgian inspection to finaly be all legal and ready to hit the pavement!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wave:

GAWDAMM THAT FUCKERS LOOKING SICK


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

inkera said:


> No one would mind you posting up flicks of your build...it creates motivation for many of us (if I must say). Go ahead and clogg it as much as you want or need too.


x2

load them up brother....I seriously need incentive


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

inkera harborareaPhil ok will do. ill be a double poster


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

AMB1800 wow, sweeet


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:



andrewlister said:


> inkera harborareaPhil ok will do. ill be a double poster


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Waz up guys , driving my car on freeway today and it started to bog out got home n turned it off opened garage and didnt want to turn on
Found a vacuum leak on the back of the intake in front of distributor .. could this cause that problem


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Someone on here asked a question of same type of vacuum inlet but it was on thermostat housing, I was thinking maybe also fuel pump but changed that last year


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Waz up guys , driving my car on freeway today and it started to bog out got home n turned it off opened garage and didnt want to turn on
> Found a vacuum leak on the back of the intake in front of distributor .. could this cause that problem


Definitely


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Definitely


Would this cause the car to not want to turn on?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> :wave:
> 
> GAWDAMM THAT FUCKERS LOOKING SICK


X2
I like the chrome on that pice at the bottom of the back window.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Watts better thermal or non thermal fan clutch


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I like the speakers in the ac vents


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone got pics of vacuum line s on intake manifold


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HERES A PIC OF MINES GASSING UP AT THE "76" STATION FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE FEBURARY SHE WAS DIRTY BUT CLEANED HER UP. STILL TRYING TO FIND 2 MORE OG RIMS FOR THE FRONT THOUGHT MAYBE SOME OFF A 78 CAPRICE WOULD FIT BUT WAS WRONG :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

shrekinacutty said:


> HERES A PIC OF MINES GASSING UP AT THE "76" STATION FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE FEBURARY SHE WAS DIRTY BUT CLEANED HER UP. STILL TRYING TO FIND 2 MORE OG RIMS FOR THE FRONT THOUGHT MAYBE SOME OFF A 78 CAPRICE WOULD FIT BUT WAS WRONG :uh:


that's right!:thumbsup:



AMB1800 said:


> whatup glasshouse family
> 
> still working on my glasshouse, redid a lot on the car, from setup to suspension to engine bay to interior, wanted to post some updates in here for you all to see
> 
> ...


Nice.. is that a 74 with a 76 front clip? I would love to see more of the trunk lay out.. it looks great. I thought Belgem was one of the country's that would not let a car pass inspection unless it was all stock?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yup its a 74 with 76 front  belgium is fucked up when it comes to inspection, you either get very lucky and pass or you get fucked and got to put the car all stock again! we'll see what happens


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Good luck with the inspection! Car looks very good, great job on redoing the car.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MikeS said:


> Good luck with the inspection! Car looks very good, great job on redoing the car.


X 2 ON THAT ONE!









found this on the hollywood thread.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

shrekinacutty said:


> HERES A PIC OF MINES GASSING UP AT THE "76" STATION FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE FEBURARY SHE WAS DIRTY BUT CLEANED HER UP. STILL TRYING TO FIND 2 MORE OG RIMS FOR THE FRONT THOUGHT MAYBE SOME OFF A 78 CAPRICE WOULD FIT BUT WAS WRONG :uh:


Too bad u live soo far away lol. I have og wheels and hubcaps in my storage


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Fixed vacuum leak drove for like half hour on freeway then it started losing power again any suggestions


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Fixed vacuum leak drove for like half hour on freeway then it started losing power again any suggestions


GAS IS GOOD,
DID IT LOSE POWER LIKE THE VACUUM LEAK?
OR IT FELT DIFFERENT?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> GAS IS GOOD,
> DID IT LOSE POWER LIKE THE VACUUM LEAK?
> OR IT FELT DIFFERENT?


I thought the vacuum leak was the problem but I guess it wasn't after 30 min. On freeway, it kinda bogs out , kinda of a surge. And my girl said when that happened it was throwing out brown smoke??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> I thought the vacuum leak was the problem but I guess it wasn't after 30 min. On freeway, it kinda bogs out , kinda of a surge. And my girl said when that happened it was throwing out brown smoke??


SHE BROKE IT THEN


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

quality paint job


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

it was held on by friction


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

how big is this piece? hahaha


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

engine out and being rebuilt. Is a 350, keeping the numbers matching. Might as well.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Im adding to my list of parts needed. Anyone got the trim that separates the roof from the body for the standard vinyl tops? Im removing my landau top but still want a chrome divider between the two areas. Anyone got a set they can sell me? Otherwise Ill have to go chrome plastic which I dont really want to do.


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> I thought the vacuum leak was the problem but I guess it wasn't after 30 min. On freeway, it kinda bogs out , kinda of a surge. And my girl said when that happened it was throwing out brown smoke??


 Maybe Ignition coil ? Fuel filter??


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> engine out and being rebuilt. Is a 350, keeping the numbers matching. Might as well.


:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> I thought the vacuum leak was the problem but I guess it wasn't after 30 min. On freeway, it kinda bogs out , kinda of a surge. And my girl said when that happened it was throwing out brown smoke??



need more info....like what cond is everything in..was it parked for along time...does the carb look filthy...when was the fuel filter was changed...what distributer are you running...

there's not a whole lot to the engine on these....if mechanically the engine is sound then it's either spark or fuel...alot of times loosing power at high speeds the advance isn't working or the carb has issues...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

andrewlister said:


> how big is this piece? hahaha


that fucking sucks ass...but at least now it will be saved


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> I thought the vacuum leak was the problem but I guess it wasn't after 30 min. On freeway, it kinda bogs out , kinda of a surge. And my girl said when that happened it was throwing out brown smoke??


Carb might be bad homie .. Accelerator pump in the carb might be bad and causing it to run that way .. Black smoke most of the time is a carb problem .. GL with ur car


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Checked the fuel filter was clogged, electronic ignition someone said it could be the ICM underneath cap, gonna take it for another freeway run when it gets cooler or tomorrow morning


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Does it do the same when it idles for 30 mins? Or only at freeway speeds?
Is it doing it when your on the gas? Or just when your keeping a constant speed?
That first leak you were talking could have been a leak to the vac advance on the distributor. 
Someone correct me if I'm wrong. 
No advance means the distributor won't advance the timing at higher RPMs. I think.. I am no mechanic. But for some reason I remember seeing that issue before.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Bakersfield show yesterday was dope. Thanks Carnales Unidos for organising it. I like the smaller shows better than the big overwhelming ones, get to see everything.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

hard to get the color on this. needs to be outside. You've all seen it before, but I love it. I assume its the 76 mahogany metallic?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

heres the color, think im painting my 76 this color


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

too dope. #glasshouselove


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

only glasshouse at the show


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

andrewlister said:


> too dope. #glasshouselove


such a beautiful glasshouse right there....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> too dope. #glasshouselove


YOUR RIGHT ON THE COLOR
THAT`S THE LANDAU MONEY SHOT RIGHT THERE!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT THE THE CALL THAT MY WHEELS WERE DONE, THESE ARE GONNA BE A SWITCH WHEEL FOR THE 76
FACTORY 14X7 WITH HUB BOLT PATTERN 4.75 X 5.0 CHEVY ON GLASSHOUSE CHEVY PATTERN


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

Duz 80's caddy upper A arms fit my 75 glass? thx in advance.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

That's the exact color.. And possibly car that came to mind when you first mentioned it. 
I think there were pics of a pretty sweet one some pages back..
Anyone remember that?


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

glasshizzel said:


> Duz 80's caddy upper A arms fit my 75 glass? thx in advance.



Yessir


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> GOT THE THE CALL THAT MY WHEELS WERE DONE, THESE ARE GONNA BE A SWITCH WHEEL FOR THE 76
> FACTORY 14X7 WITH HUB BOLT PATTERN 4.75 X 5.0 CHEVY ON GLASSHOUSE CHEVY PATTERN


:worship:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

getting ready for stripping. ignore the tape,its all coming off


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

digging the scalloped lines of the trunk under the front window


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

ignore the tape, pulling it all off


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Anyone have extra quarter window interior plastics?


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Anybody have a passenger side mirror with remote for a 75 Impala ?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Bump..


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

I know this isnt the raghouse post but does Anybody have bumps and pumps in there Ragghouse? What speakers did u guys use?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

regal.1980 said:


> I know this isnt the raghouse post but does Anybody have bumps and pumps in there Ragghouse? What speakers did u guys use?


Rear end, 13s or 14s, what size rams are easier questions to answer than what you're asking. There is so many speaker/ sub/ amp companies. With a little modification , speaker/ pods fit in the front bottom of doors. Speaker pods could be placed in the kick panels. In my rag I'm putting seperates in the lower doors and seperates in the piston cover panels. Two 12 inch subs and 1000 watts of old school rockford fosgate amps in the trunk.
Still got room for batts , 2 pumps and a spare


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

How does everyones ride do onfreeway on 13's ? I think I've asked before but I feel like it has alot if oversteer above 65 slippin sliddin if u move the wheel to much


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Curren$y Glasshouse*


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> How does everyones ride do onfreeway on 13's ? I think I've asked before but I feel like it has alot if oversteer above 65 slippin sliddin if u move the wheel to much


My car does good on 13s , with 2 pumps and 8 batteries


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> Rear end, 13s or 14s, what size rams are easier questions to answer than what you're asking. There is so many speaker/ sub/ amp companies. With a little modification , speaker/ pods fit in the front bottom of doors. Speaker pods could be placed in the kick panels. In my rag I'm putting seperates in the lower doors and seperates in the piston cover panels. Two 12 inch subs and 1000 watts of old school rockford fosgate amps in the trunk.
> Still got room for batts , 2 pumps and a spare


Thanks. I should have clarified. I was talking about in the trunk. I was told its hard to get a convertible to beat with the top down because. I hear people use shallow subs.


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

SouthSide76 said:


> My car does good on 13s , with 2 pumps and 8 batteries


mine does pretty good to just its hard to keep it straight after you move steering wheel , maybe some adjustment needed on steering gear


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Curren$y Glasshouse*


yeah spitta is a proud glasshouse owner


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Curren$y Glasshouse*


yeah spitta andretti, think he just got it juiced a week or 2 ago.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Curren$y Glasshouse*


I didn't know that :wow: That's wassup


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Molding the speakers into the rear package tray, almost ready for paint :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

That looks good man. I can't tell from pictures, what sizes are they?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

They look like subs but its 6x9's, 3 1/2's & tweeters


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 691498
> View attachment 691506
> 
> View attachment 691514
> ...


Nice.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Curren$y Glasshouse*


:thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

pic checking flake levels - 

the top one is the 76 chevrolet mahogany metallic. thats gonna be my body colour.

The others are looking at the flake for the roof. Gonna go with the right one but double density.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bIG BUDDA! ON BAG'S LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 691498
> View attachment 691506
> 
> View attachment 691514
> ...


That's a real nice setup blood. That is gonna sound real good and clear. TTT


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Had a quick question where is the temperature sensor and oil pressure sensor ????
Those lights dont work on my dash so gonna put some gauges
Thanks fellas


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Don't know for sure. But for some reason I think the oil pressue switch is by thr distributor somewhere. 
Not sure about the other one. 
New sensors and gauges is the plan?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mr.House said:


> Had a quick question where is the temperature sensor and oil pressure sensor ????
> Those lights dont work on my dash so gonna put some gauges
> Thanks fellas


Temp sensor is on driver side under the exhaust manifold toward the front 
Oil sensor by the distributor


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

socapots said:


> Don't know for sure. But for some reason I think the oil pressue switch is by thr distributor somewhere.
> Not sure about the other one.
> New sensors and gauges is the plan?


Yes , most guages come with new sensors of some kind


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

SouthSide76 said:


> Temp sensor is on driver side under the exhaust manifold toward the front
> Oil sensor by the distributor


Thanks bro


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Bump


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

washed and slammed


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

a wax skirts and drop makes a big difference this is how i got it


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Remember Chico and the man............looking good. :thumbsup:



MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 691498
> View attachment 691506
> 
> View attachment 691514
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

roof flake sample. tick


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Nice.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

T top insert


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

$POMONA RIDER$ said:


> View attachment 699153
> a wax skirts and drop makes a big difference this is how i got it


I like it!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Picnic date??????


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Picnic date??????


X2 :dunno:


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> T top insert


That foe glasshouse?


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> How does everyones ride do onfreeway on 13's ? I think I've asked before but I feel like it has alot if oversteer above 65 slippin sliddin if u move the wheel to much


New ball joints?? Steering adjustment??


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Does anyone have a front license plate bracket for 76 for sale?? thanks


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

925rider said:


> Does anyone have a front license plate bracket for 76 for sale?? thanks


hit up deezy he has a nice stash of parts


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> hit up deezy he has a nice stash of parts


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> hit up deezy he has a nice stash of parts


*Dezzy :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> *Dezzy :biggrin:


opps
but got your attention though


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Has anyone swapped gas tanks to lay bumper without the tank hitting? If so what tank did you use? Thankx


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

glasshouse818 said:


> Has anyone swapped gas tanks to lay bumper without the tank hitting? If so what tank did you use? Thankx


I heard 68 Impala


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

TOOK ADVANTAGE OF THIS HOT WEATHER, AND INSTALLED THE WINDOW TRIM, THESE ARE NOT THE N.O.S. ONES I HAVE, I USED THAT DIFFERENT TRIM I HAD
WITH THESE HOT DAYS , NO NEED FOR A "HEAT GUN"! JUST SET IT OUTSIDE!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LOOKS GREAT PERRY!!!

shit you need to start selling the material


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

glasshouse818 said:


> Has anyone swapped gas tanks to lay bumper without the tank hitting? If so what tank did you use? Thankx


1967 impala gas tank , you have to change the angle of the filler neck and get the straps that go with that tank


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> TOOK ADVANTAGE OF THIS HOT WEATHER, AND INSTALLED THE WINDOW TRIM, THESE ARE NOT THE N.O.S. ONES I HAVE, I USED THAT DIFFERENT TRIM I HAD
> WITH THESE HOT DAYS , NO NEED FOR A "HEAT GUN"! JUST SET IT OUTSIDE!


WOW SHE NICE HOMIE


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 694225
> 
> 
> bIG BUDDA! ON BAG'S LOOKING GOOD!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Superior Presents The 5th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


​


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> LOOKS GREAT PERRY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> TOOK ADVANTAGE OF THIS HOT WEATHER, AND INSTALLED THE WINDOW TRIM, THESE ARE NOT THE N.O.S. ONES I HAVE, I USED THAT DIFFERENT TRIM I HAD
> WITH THESE HOT DAYS , NO NEED FOR A "HEAT GUN"! JUST SET IT OUTSIDE!


yeah!!!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Did you have a set of cover clips? or are they custom as well?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> Did you have a set of cover clips? or are they custom as well?


clips were custom done, out of those , only had a few sets made


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Miami Floridas Great White 75 at South Beach,


----------



## Dboy1 (May 16, 2012)

what kind of trim did you use


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

I am looking for a set of that aftermarket window trim,can anyone help or lead me to a set?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

IT`S THE SAME TRIM A GUY ON HERE WAS BUYING AT A BODY SHOP, I HAD A FRIEND GET ME SOME, ALL I DID WAS GET SOME CLIPS MADE
MATCHES THE ORIGINAL TRIM ON THE RED CAR REAL CLOSE


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

eric0425, You have a beautiful ride. post pics.


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

can you run the vinyl trim without the vinyl anybody done anything like that pics?


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> IT`S THE SAME TRIM A GUY ON HERE WAS BUYING AT A BODY SHOP, I HAD A FRIEND GET ME SOME, ALL I DID WAS GET SOME CLIPS MADE
> MATCHES THE ORIGINAL TRIM ON THE RED CAR REAL CLOSE


Thanks for helping me out Bro,really appreciate it.You did a BAD AZZ job making it look like O.G.!!!!!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

new engine time


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JERKDOGG said:


> Thanks for helping me out Bro,really appreciate it.You did a BAD AZZ job making it look like O.G.!!!!!


GLAD YOU GUYS LIKED IT, 1 LESS THING TO DO ON THIS CAR.


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> TOOK ADVANTAGE OF THIS HOT WEATHER, AND INSTALLED THE WINDOW TRIM, THESE ARE NOT THE N.O.S. ONES I HAVE, I USED THAT DIFFERENT TRIM I HAD
> WITH THESE HOT DAYS , NO NEED FOR A "HEAT GUN"! JUST SET IT OUTSIDE!


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=718482&stc=1&d=1378605959put my front bumper on today


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

andrewlister said:


> new engine time


What are you going with?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Curren$y Glasshouse*


:thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> What are you going with?


I replaced the old 350 with a new one.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=718482&stc=1&d=1378605959put my front bumper on today


dope


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Any word on a picnic date ? Im a first timer and don't want to miss it.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

glasshouse818 said:


> Any word on a picnic date ? Im a first timer and don't want to miss it.


+2


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

305MALIBU said:


> Miami Floridas Great White 75 at South Beach,


----------



## BowTie (Jun 24, 2012)

hugos76 said:


> View attachment 722881


That's clean :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

glasshouse818 said:


> Any word on a picnic date ? Im a first timer and don't want to miss it.


X206


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=728130&stc=1&d=1378871633ttt


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Tha homie Andy's 73


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Tha homie Andy's 73
> [/QUOTEand da homie Felix with the 76 GOODTIMES]


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

1973-1977 NOS front blue floor mat. Mint shape.

part number 994298. 


165 shipped.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=718482&stc=1&d=1378605959put my front bumper on today


That looks fucking sick!!!


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

My car still in the building process, Hope to be done soon......................real soon. Well at least for now cause you now how that goes.
Nothing special but the car use to be green so..


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 691498
> View attachment 691506
> 
> View attachment 691514
> ...


Thats going to look good!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Any tips on adjusting steering gearbox?


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Has anybody had their plastic headlight bezels re chromed?


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking real good!!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JERKDOGG said:


> Looking real good!!!!!


Yea tha homie Jaime is doing good work. That house came a long way


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice to see some 74's getting hooked up


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JERKDOGG said:


> Has anybody had their plastic headlight bezels re chromed?


GO BACK A FEW PAGES, THEY POSTED UP THE NUMBER OF THE PLACE THAT CHROMES PLASTIC


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> GO BACK A FEW PAGES, THEY POSTED UP THE NUMBER OF THE PLACE THAT CHROMES PLASTIC


Here's the number for plastic chroming 
562-639-4344


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> GO BACK A FEW PAGES, THEY POSTED UP THE NUMBER OF THE PLACE THAT CHROMES PLASTIC





76classic said:


> Here's the number for plastic chroming
> 562-639-4344


Thanx fellas,I appreciate it.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

JERKDOGG said:


> Looking real good!!!!!


Thanks homie


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

My Dad said:


> My car still in the building process, Hope to be done soon......................real soon. Well at least for now cause you now how that goes.
> Nothing special but the car use to be green so..
> 
> View attachment 729698
> ...


Thanks homie urs is looking sick also


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

StreetLow show in Chicago Heights IL


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice,wish I could've made it to the show.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Nice


JERKDOGG said:


> Looking real good!!!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> heartofthacity said:
> 
> 
> > Tha homie Andy's 73
> ...


Anyone have any pics of the red glasshouse


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:420:


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

R all glasshouse quarter windows same size?? On some cars they look bigger or is it just the angle of thr pic


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Mr.House said:


> R all glasshouse quarter windows same size?? On some cars they look bigger or is it just the angle of thr pic


All same size homie.


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 691498
> View attachment 691506
> 
> View attachment 691514
> ...


Wat size cylinders u using ?? Coilover or under ?? How much of a space u need for 6x9 to clear


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

jaimef702 said:


> Thanks homie urs is looking sick also


Right on.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm looking to out fit my car with a color bar. I have a OG 45 player that I kept from my old 58, I just don't think it's era correct so will probably sale that to fund the color bar. Any recommendations?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Mr.House said:


> Wat size cylinders u using ?? Coilover or under ?? How much of a space u need for 6x9 to clear


I'm running 10" cylinders (not coil over), but I angled the 6x9s and spreaded them out because the speaker magnet would hit the cylinder, there isn't much room


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

U running power balls??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

My Dad said:


> I'm looking to out fit my car with a color bar. I have a OG 45 player that I kept from my old 58, I just don't think it's era correct so will probably sale that to fund the color bar. Any recommendations?


I GOT A HCAT CUSTOM BOWMAN 30 INCH COLOR BAR FOR MINE, THESE GUYS MAKE THE BEST RE-POP BOWNS THAT I HAVE SEEN. ALL BULBS, NO LED`S
COSTS MORE, BUT IF YOUR INTO THE FINER DETAILS, THESE ARE THE GUYS.
(IF YOU JUST WANT SOMTHING TO LIGHT UP, YOU HAVE CHEAPER CHOICES)


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> I GOT A HCAT CUSTOM BOWMAN 30 INCH COLOR BAR FOR MINE, THESE GUYS MAKE THE BEST RE-POP BOWNS THAT I HAVE SEEN. ALL BULBS, NO LED`S
> COSTS MORE, BUT IF YOUR INTO THE FINER DETAILS, THESE ARE THE GUYS.
> (IF YOU JUST WANT SOMTHING TO LIGHT UP, YOU HAVE CHEAPER CHOICES)


well worth the extra money...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> well worth the extra money...


true true!!:yes:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

inkera said:


> Nice


thanks homie


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

todays fun


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

yummmm, gonna pull out the glass and re metal the sill


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

posting more pics on the build thread


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nothing like chemistry of water and metal

:nosad:

welcome to owning a glasshouse


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:thumbsup:

but that fucker is getting hooked up with quickness!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> nothing like chemistry of water and metal
> 
> :nosad:
> 
> ...


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

JERKDOGG said:


> Nice,wish I could've made it to the show.


Thanks. You missed a good one.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

graham said:


> View attachment 728778
> View attachment 728786
> View attachment 728794
> 
> ...



SOLD


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> I GOT A HCAT CUSTOM BOWMAN 30 INCH COLOR BAR FOR MINE, THESE GUYS MAKE THE BEST RE-POP BOWNS THAT I HAVE SEEN. ALL BULBS, NO LED`S
> COSTS MORE, BUT IF YOUR INTO THE FINER DETAILS, THESE ARE THE GUYS.
> (IF YOU JUST WANT SOMTHING TO LIGHT UP, YOU HAVE CHEAPER CHOICES)


Where can I get one!!!!


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

My knock off's. Cops On Payroll help facilitate my rim purchase.






Let me hear your thoughts. Emblem are off the 80's hubcaps I believe.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Pictures I got from the Fresno Show..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

My Dad said:


> Where can I get one!!!!


Boman Style Colorbars... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=541085&st=320


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

My Dad said:


> My knock off's. Cops On Payroll help facilitate my rim purchase.
> View attachment 734929
> Let me hear your thoughts. Emblem are off the 80's hubcaps I believe.


Ive been trying to do that . Do u gotta take out insert or does the whole cap go in??


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Mr.House said:


> Ive been trying to do that . Do u gotta take out insert or does the whole cap go in??


Insert only, take some "Goof off" poor just a couple of dabs on the back of the OG cap (There are 2 holes in the back), let it sit a few minutes to eat the glue and push ever so slightly through the holes in the back with something flat or you will bend them.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> Boman Style Colorbars... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=541085&st=320


Thank You.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

My Dad said:


> Insert only, take some "Goof off" poor just a couple of dabs on the back of the OG cap (There are 2 holes in the back), let it sit a few minutes to eat the glue and push ever so slightly through the holes in the back with something flat or you will bend them.


AFTER YOU HAVE UNSTUCK THE CENTER,,,,,,
WHAT`S THE SIZE OF THE "CHIP" THAT YOU END UP WITH?


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> AFTER YOU HAVE UNSTUCK THE CENTER,,,,,,
> WHAT`S THE SIZE OF THE "CHIP" THAT YOU END UP WITH?


smaller that the regular size chip so what I did was put a plate in the back (the one pre cut for the ones you buy with a club name) painted black and put this one in the middle. I can measure it out and post a flick if you like.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> I GOT A HCAT CUSTOM BOWMAN 30 INCH COLOR BAR FOR MINE, THESE GUYS MAKE THE BEST RE-POP BOWNS THAT I HAVE SEEN. ALL BULBS, NO LED`S
> COSTS MORE, BUT IF YOUR INTO THE FINER DETAILS, THESE ARE THE GUYS.
> (IF YOU JUST WANT SOMTHING TO LIGHT UP, YOU HAVE CHEAPER CHOICES)


Can you post a picture of the one you got. I remember seeing one at the Vegas show with one but wasn't tripping of the size until now. so I see that they come in 15 24 and 30.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

andrewlister said:


> yummmm, gonna pull out the glass and re metal the sill


Actually doesnt look too far gone


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

My Dad said:


> smaller that the regular size chip so what I did was put a plate in the back (the one pre cut for the ones you buy with a club name) painted black and put this one in the middle. I can measure it out and post a flick if you like.


Sounds easy it looked like alot more with all the tools in pic


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

hugos76 said:


> View attachment 730522
> 
> StreetLow show in Chicago Heights IL


 NOW THATS NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Anybody have a pass side mirror Ruth remote for a 75 ?


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

With remote


----------



## joker75 (Jun 20, 2010)

My Dad said:


> My knock off's. Cops On Payroll help facilitate my rim purchase.
> View attachment 734929
> Let me hear your thoughts. Emblem are off the 80's hubcaps I believe.


Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

My Dad said:


> Can you post a picture of the one you got. I remember seeing one at the Vegas show with one but wasn't tripping of the size until now. so I see that they come in 15 24 and 30.


STILL HAVE IT WRAPPED UP, NOT READY TO INSTALL IT JUST YET.
HE MAKE A NICE SELECTION, IF YOU CHECK OUT HIS THREAD, HE SHOWS THEM PLAYING


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

started to get my window mouldings put on. Top is buffed out.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Psta said:


> View attachment 738362
> started to get my window mouldings put on. Top is buffed out.


Wow fucking glass nice


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn looking good Psta.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Unfortunately this one is cut up and raised up for 28s now


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Does anybody know the ghouse picnic date.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


>




awesome


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm thinking about selling either my 76 Impala that I drove to tha picnic or my factory triple red 74 Caprice for around $2500. [email protected] me if interested.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a 75 caprice convertible that I just put hydraulics on. When I dropped the top the back window shattered because it compresses against the cylinder. I am running 8's on the back no power balls or coil over. The cylinder still runs in the top and is starting to tear. Their was another 75 with powerballs with the same issue at a show yesterday. Can anyone give any info on how to fix this? Any feedback would be appreciated .


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> STILL HAVE IT WRAPPED UP, NOT READY TO INSTALL IT JUST YET.
> HE MAKE A NICE SELECTION, IF YOU CHECK OUT HIS THREAD, HE SHOWS THEM PLAYING


Oh yes he does, bad ass and yes well worth it. My mind is made up, I'm getting one!!uffin:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


> Unfortunately this one is cut up and raised up for 28s now


Bad ass.............it's troubling to know that it was destroyed though since not that many 74's were made.


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

Sigala said:


> I have a 75 caprice convertible that I just put hydraulics on. When I dropped the top the back window shattered because it compresses against the cylinder. I am running 8's on the back no power balls or coil over. The cylinder still runs in the top and is starting to tear. Their was another 75 with powerballs with the same issue at a show yesterday. Can anyone give any info on how to fix this? Any feedback would be appreciated .


 What's up Homie.I own the White75 from Miami in the pics above. I had the same issue when I juiced mine up. I'm also running 8s on the rear however I did do it coil over but not with powerballs cause that raises you up about 2" when you want to lay and pushes the cylinders back up. I made my own reverse deep cups they are about 5" tall and go over the cylinder head therefore when then car comes down the pipe goes over and rests on the rearend. I have 5 turns on my rear springs. I also had to redo my top and yes I did do a Vinyl window cause with coil over your cylinders do have up & down movement. I did not want to pay for another top, lol. Notice how my top goes completely down in it's place. My 75 doesn't lay bumper but it sure rides hella good.I don't come on here often, hope this can help you Homie.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

anypics you can post up? 
would like to see what you ddo there


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks guys I will post pics of my rag house when I get off work


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

todays update, quite a way to go, but should be in for paint by friday, fingers crossed. still gotta sand roof back and replace rusted window sill. 

too off all the badges and side trim. gonna stockpile them in case i want them later.

more pics on my build thread


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

looks so weird with no skirts


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

andrewlister said:


> todays update, quite a way to go, but should be in for paint by friday, fingers crossed. still gotta sand roof back and replace rusted window sill.
> 
> too off all the badges and side trim. gonna stockpile them in case i want them later.
> 
> more pics on my build thread



Nice.....where is this shop located Andrew?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey bro. It's called ghostlight industries in San Fernando. Mostly does film cars but does restorations as well.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Got this in the mail THANK YOU :worship: Mr Invisble Empire.

























This will be the cheery on top.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

andrewlister said:


> Hey bro. It's called ghostlight industries in San Fernando. Mostly does film cars but does restorations as well.


Oh man I thought it was in New Zealand....the building looked like my work so I was trippen .


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

About to bless the streets



Psta said:


> View attachment 738362
> started to get my window mouldings put on. Top is buffed out.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

My Dad said:


> Oh man I thought it was in New Zealand....the building looked like my work so I was trippen .



My Dad haha nah im living here in LA for a while, so gotta make the most of it.

check this youtube of the company thats doing the car, trippy shit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKi0z-g6se0&feature=player_embedded#at=111


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

andrewlister said:


> My Dad haha nah im living here in LA for a while, so gotta make the most of it.
> 
> check this youtube of the company thats doing the car, trippy shit
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKi0z-g6se0&feature=player_embedded#at=111


uffin:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> Anyone have any pics of the red glasshouse


Checkout my instagram homie. I have pics on there. 
felix8thecat2


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:inout:

was just looking them pics


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)

I am looking for some clean headlight bezels for 76 caprice if anybody knows of some or were I can find some ...thanks


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> Checkout my instagram homie. I have pics on there.
> felix8thecat2


very nice Pictures too.uffin:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's a pic of my Raghouse and with the window busted on the bottom


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SWEET RAGHOUSE :wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> SWEET RAGHOUSE :wave:


X2


----------



## Don Dago (Jan 12, 2013)

DeZzy still looking for them felts bro. Anything you can do to try n help out


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> X2


Thanks homies


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what felts?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> what felts?


a set of SEAT FELTS?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> a set of SEAT FELTS?


Door and window felts for a 71-73


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Don **** said:


> DeZzy still looking for them felts bro. Anything you can do to try n help out


 http://www.thepartsplaceinc.com/ocatalog/part.asp?VID=9&YearList=1972&Search_Keyword= 

Click the link and go to the bottom of the page I think this is what you are looking for. Only 109 bucks so not to bad of a price and if they are like the ones I bought from them for my malibu they will fit real good.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Anybody glasshouse picnic date?????


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ask chopper or you could organize it . Usually first or second week after vegas


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

My Dad said:


> very nice Pictures too.uffin:


thx :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Dago (Jan 12, 2013)

I bought a set like that and the quarter window felts are not the correct ones. Those are straight and the ones I need have a slight bend to them.


----------



## Don Dago (Jan 12, 2013)

Quarter window felts on a 72


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

made need alittle hammer persuasion


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

new metalwork in, looking good


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

cut these bastards out from both sills. lol


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

other side, took glue roof back to metal


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

ill throw some more pics on the build thread a bit later


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

few more days of panel then paint and clear early next week. then pinstriping then more clear. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> My Dad haha nah im living here in LA for a while, so gotta make the most of it.
> 
> check this youtube of the company thats doing the car, trippy shit
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKi0z-g6se0&feature=player_embedded#at=111


Cool I bet it would cost a pretty penny to restore my caprice where ever I go? 

I once had to pic up a police car rental from a place like this. It was in in North Hollywood just west of the 170 freeway one block 
north of Sherman way!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Sigala said:


> View attachment 751002
> 
> 
> View attachment 751010
> ...


God the scene looks good!


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

andrewlister said:


> few more days of panel then paint and clear early next week. then pinstriping then more clear. :thumbsup:


Wat they use to seal drip molding to body


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

No idea bro. I'm trusting they know what to do. Lol.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks good man i wish i had drive to get mine done.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Looking good drew


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a 76 impala can any one tell me what rear end I can use so I can put 13x7s on it with skirts and not have it rub


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

My Dad said:


> Got this in the mail THANK YOU :worship: Mr Invisble Empire.
> View attachment 747273
> View attachment 747281
> View attachment 747289
> ...


:h5:


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Is there Gona be a ghouse picnic this year.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

*RE 63 RAG*



andrewlister said:


> cut these bastards out from both sills. lol


 STILL LOOKING FOR A 63 RAG I MIGHT KNOW WHERE TO FIND ONE BRO!:naughty: PM ME !


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

76classic said:


> Looking good drew


Cheers bro :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

impala61pat said:


> I have a 76 impala can any one tell me what rear end I can use so I can put 13x7s on it with skirts and not have it rub


Stock rear end shortened will give you the best results. And the least amount of dicking around.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SUMMERS COMING TO A CLOSE,,,,,,,ANYBODY GOT UPDATE PICS OF THE PROJECT CARS?


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks and I'm looking to raise and lower it so taking takin1 inch off each side would that be enough


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> SUMMERS COMING TO A CLOSE,,,,,,,ANYBODY GOT UPDATE PICS OF THE PROJECT CARS?


Started with this around Jan,








And I'm just about here... all done is the little freaking car port. :uh:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> SUMMERS COMING TO A CLOSE,,,,,,,ANYBODY GOT UPDATE PICS OF THE PROJECT CARS?


Yea Phil!! :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My Dad said:


> Started with this around Jan,
> View attachment 764690
> 
> 
> ...


That's some nice ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

My Dad said:


> Started with this around Jan,
> View attachment 764690
> 
> 
> ...


a car port is all you need sometimes, i got a spot like that on the side of my house, a large covered area we made behind a gate, i have got some of the cleanest paint jobs out of that spot, when you plasticed off the whole thing into a large booth. fixed a few late model PORSCHE rollovers outta that back yard too. had the whole block to myself, while everybody went to work. i could paint, make noise,,,,,,,,,, it was real nice. that lasted about 10 years till the city climbed up my ass


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> a car port is all you need sometimes, i got a spot like that on the side of my house, a large covered area we made behind a gate, i have got some of the cleanest paint jobs out of that spot, when you plasticed off the whole thing into a large booth. fixed a few late model PORSCHE rollovers outta that back yard too. had the whole block to myself, while everybody went to work. i could paint, make noise,,,,,,,,,, it was real nice. that lasted about 10 years till the city climbed up my ass


Hell yea, everyone is gone and the smell in the air I tell you what... :roflmao:I'm like, they're going to come knocking on my house any minute now.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

My Dad said:


> Hell yea, everyone is gone and the smell in the air I tell you what... :roflmao:I'm like, they're going to come knocking on my house any minute now.


i was home, working while my sons were in grade school, so i picked them up, took them to school, but it got to the point, i would spray 2 part primer, and go down the block to pick up the kids, and i get home to the code enforcement guy would be at my house, and you could still smell the primer in the air,,,,,,,,,,,i knew my days were numbered.
but where i live, guys are too fancy, you got og owners, that are cool, and you got the new yuppy guys that paided way too much to live here, and they don`t dig cars in my yard, or 6 cars in my driveway. but the code guy now, i know him, he knows me, so he`ll give me a heads up on who`s bitching:thumbsup:


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> SUMMERS COMING TO A CLOSE,,,,,,,ANYBODY GOT UPDATE PICS OF THE PROJECT CARS?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> i was home, working while my sons were in grade school, so i picked them up, took them to school, but it got to the point, i would spray 2 part primer, and go down the block to pick up the kids, and i get home to the code enforcement guy would be at my house, and you could still smell the primer in the air,,,,,,,,,,,i knew my days were numbered.
> but where i live, guys are too fancy, you got og owners, that are cool, and you got the new yuppy guys that paided way too much to live here, and they don`t dig cars in my yard, or 6 cars in my driveway. but the code guy now, i know him, he knows me, so he`ll give me a heads up on who`s bitching:thumbsup:


same deal in my neighborhood....shit is slowing down my progress...
gets frustrating only making alittle noise or smell at a time...plus new people just moved in next door and all their bedroom & bathroom windows face our driveway and garage...hopefully soon I'll get it to my inlaws shop for a good couple gallon soak of primer...been buying SEM primer in cans...no compressor noise or serious smell but costs a pretty penny....I have access to my shop at work to do pretty much anything but I can't leave it hear...so slowly but surely I'll get there


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm just glad the welding/hammering/grinding part is pretty much over...that was a nice echo hearing the dremel cutting metal....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea Phil!! :biggrin:


new layer of dust isn't progress...so no new pics just yet


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> same deal in my neighborhood....shit is slowing down my progress...
> gets frustrating only making alittle noise or smell at a time...plus new people just moved in next door and all their bedroom & bathroom windows face our driveway and garage...hopefully soon I'll get it to my inlaws shop for a good couple gallon soak of primer...been buying SEM primer in cans...no compressor noise or serious smell but costs a pretty penny....I have access to my shop at work to do pretty much anything but I can't leave it hear...so slowly but surely I'll get there


YOU CAN LEGALLY SPRAY LIKE 2 GALLONS OF READY TO SPRAY MATERIAL A YEAR, (SOMETIN LIKE THAT) AS LONG AS THEY DON`T CALL IT A BUSINESS, IT`S YOUR OWN CAR, AND IT`S A "HOBBY"


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

My Dad said:


> Started with this around Jan,
> View attachment 764690
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Back to the paint shop.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> YOU CAN LEGALLY SPRAY LIKE 2 GALLONS OF READY TO SPRAY MATERIAL A YEAR, (SOMETIN LIKE THAT) AS LONG AS THEY DON`T CALL IT A BUSINESS, IT`S YOUR OWN CAR, AND IT`S A "HOBBY"


YES!!! this is true, but I also made my neighboor (who is renting and is paying 2600 a month) know what I was doing in a cool way. Dude is cool though so no issues there. But here is something for you guys to laugh at....

My make shift tent in the begining... turned out alright but hard to work under because of the heat. We made at the Fence level so you could not see it from the street. I finally told my wife that I needed her big party tent, she was not happy but told her that I would buy her a new one later.  I know it's ghetto, but I'm done paying top dollar to keep it in a shop for 4 years.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice stuff everybody! stay safe and keep your head's up!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

finishing the wet sanding ready for paint tomorrow. woooo


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

felt like glassssss


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

few more pics on my build topic.

paint tomorrow, pinstriping on Monday. yesterday testing colours


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My Dad said:


> YES!!! this is true, but I also made my neighboor (who is renting and is paying 2600 a month) know what I was doing in a cool way. Dude is cool though so no issues there. But here is something for you guys to laugh at....
> 
> My make shift tent in the begining... turned out alright but hard to work under because of the heat. We made at the Fence level so you could not see it from the street. I finally told my wife that I needed her big party tent, she was not happy but told her that I would buy her a new one later.  I know it's ghetto, but I'm done paying top dollar to keep it in a shop for 4 years.
> View attachment 766898
> ...


:thumbsup: works for me



andrewlister said:


> felt like glassssss


Looking good homie


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

andrewlister said:


> few more pics on my build topic.
> 
> paint tomorrow, pinstriping on Monday. yesterday testing colours


Oh yea that is going to looks sweet.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

My Dad said:


> Oh yea that is going to looks sweet.


cheers, oh just realised, is that you Che? Name change?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup: works for me
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good homie


cheers bro, getting exciting


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

record time busting a 76' out

cheers Andrew


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

quick question whats a good price for a complete 76 caprice front clip


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

two layers of clear after the flake today. color sanding tomorrow, pinstriping on monday, then 3 more layers of clear


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> quick question whats a good price for a complete 76 caprice front clip


Depends on who u buy it from what condition it's in but they range from 300
To bout 7 or 800 mine average 450-550 have three right now.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

$350 is max

for header panel all trim...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

andrewlister said:


>


hell yea!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Just getting started on the frame now, will take some detailed pics of things when we get to that point... Havent been on in a while, hope everyone's projects are on the up and up!!


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

andrewlister said:


> cheers, oh just realised, is that you Che? Name change?


Yea this is my troll account :biggrin: to lazy to log on with the other one.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

dlinehustler said:


> Just getting started on the frame now, will take some detailed pics of things when we get to that point... Havent been on in a while, hope everyone's projects are on the up and up!!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

My Dad said:


> Yea this is my troll account :biggrin: to lazy to log on with the other one.


Hahaa. Hey bro I've still got those chrome Chevrolet script valve covers I got from you years ago. They sit on my wall now. Nice


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

andrewlister said:


> Hahaa. Hey bro I've still got those chrome Chevrolet script valve covers I got from you years ago. They sit on my wall now. Nice



Yea I was going to roll those on my 58 but then I found out that I had the wrong block... I figured they were for a 327 but you said they didn't fit the Blaster either 

Hella Fail. I had them on my wall for a while also until I figure that someone could use it.......or hang up on their wall.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

My Dad said:


> Yea I was going to roll those on my 58 but then I found out that I had the wrong block... I figured they were for a 327 but you said they didn't fit the Blaster either
> 
> Hella Fail. I had them on my wall for a while also until I figure that someone could use it.......or hang up on their wall.


hahaha i've had people try to buy them off me but Im like, nah i'm good, they look good on my wall. lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

My Dad said:


> Yea this is my troll account :biggrin: to lazy to log on with the other one.


DOESN`T TAKE THE SAME EFFORT TO LOG ON THE "REAL" ACCOUNT, AS THE TROLL?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Love this bend, you know how the glasshouse frames have that funky bend into the body mount hole. One peice, no heat & no hammer marks uffin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

And grind the holes out to look beveled, again just getting started.....


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

NOS CAPRICE HOOD EMBLEM

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/4072116495.html


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

putting on the new shoes!!
OG Campbell Zeniths!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Psta said:


> putting on the new shoes!!
> OG Campbell Zeniths!
> View attachment 774353


Damn, looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Damn, looking real good :thumbsup:


thank you


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


Psta said:


> putting on the new shoes!!
> OG Campbell Zeniths!
> View attachment 774353


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

To all the ghouse lovers out there, anyone have any pics of LIVIN COLORS out of Arizona. Last time i saw it around was in 92. I heard it was sold to Japan.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

H8R PROOF said:


> To all the ghouse lovers out there, anyone have any pics of LIVIN COLORS out of Arizona. Last time i saw it around was in 92. I heard it was sold to Japan.


IM SURE there are a few pics of it in here somewhere! ill see if i can find a few!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I got the LRM poster hanging in my garage always loved that paintjob/color combo


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Fun in the sun


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> DOESN`T TAKE THE SAME EFFORT TO LOG ON THE "REAL" ACCOUNT, AS THE TROLL?


Well no not really cause the other one is automatic. I had to cancle it all out just to log into this one.  By the way it's not really my Troll Account it's just another I made for no good reason. I don't troll, just roll.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I know it's off a bit, but it's on now and it works.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

CHE1 said:


> Well no not really cause the other one is automatic. I had to cancle it all out just to log into this one.  By the way it's not really my Troll Account it's just another I made for no good reason. I don't troll, just roll.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

CHE1 said:


> I know it's off a bit, but it's on now and it works.
> 
> View attachment 779434
> 
> View attachment 779442


gotta install a pass. remote on my car


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

I gotta find a way to run a power wire for my amps through the fire wall. Any advice, I want to stay on the passenger side.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea made my pass side sport mirror remote also...


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

I had my 11 & 13 year old sons putting in work under the dash fishing it. Had to take off the AC vents on the bottome and the ash tray to get a good fit.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

So it looks like I'm gonna be selling my glasshouse probably sometime after Vegas. Not looking to sell it right away so if it sells, it sells. Looking for some help on pricing the ride. 

Here are some pics...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Beautiful bro. Love that colour


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Psta said:


> putting on the new shoes!!
> OG Campbell Zeniths!
> View attachment 774353


Love the paint


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea made my pass side sport mirror remote also...


PHIL
DID YOU USE THE OLD MIRROR? I`M THINKING IF I JUST CAN SWITCH OUT THE GUTS TO A REMOTE, WITH THE OG MIRROR??
THAT WAY I DON`T HAVE A NEWLY "PAINTED" MIRROR ON THAT SIDE


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

glasshouses :worship:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

My Dad said:


> I had my 11 & 13 year old sons putting in work under the dash fishing it. Had to take off the AC vents on the bottome and the ash tray to get a good fit.


GOTTA GO GET MY SISTERS KIDS,,,,,,,,,,, PUT THEM STICKY LITTLE HANDS TO WORK UNDER THAT DASH


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

sorry for clogging up the topic with my shit


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

didnt get to take the front fender extensions off, missed telling them by couple hours


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

got a good name for too

reveal it later


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

pinstriper starts tomorrow


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Do they sell new steering gears for glasshouse?? Or can you adjust then some how


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1974 FRONT HEADER BADGE USED, HAS SOME CRACKING UNDER THE PLASTIC, BUT STILL GOOD GOLD COLOR
$50.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> got a good name for too
> 
> reveal it later


hno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

If you're looking for an og 1974 Caprice grille then check my parts page. I'm also selling my rust free factory 400sbc triple red 1974 Caprice. It has all of its hard to replace trim and nice straight body with really really nice interior. I'll upload pics when I find them. $2500


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/4091241903.html


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/4091244538.html


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> PHIL
> DID YOU USE THE OLD MIRROR? I`M THINKING IF I JUST CAN SWITCH OUT THE GUTS TO A REMOTE, WITH THE OG MIRROR??
> THAT WAY I DON`T HAVE A NEWLY "PAINTED" MIRROR ON THAT SIDE


I swapped the guts with remote from 80's caprice sport mirror


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Do they sell new steering gears for glasshouse?? Or can you adjust then some how


Are you sure it's the box? Did you check everything like the drag link idler arm tie rod ends ball joints the rag joint between the box and column?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> I swapped the guts with remote from 80's caprice sport mirror


i`m gonna do that.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

andrewlister said:


> sorry for clogging up the topic with my shit


Oh hell yea.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

BIG RED said:


> Are you sure it's the box? Did you check everything like the drag link idler arm tie rod ends ball joints the rag joint between the box and column?


Rag joint havent checked that , it might be my upper ball joints too havent changed those


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Where is the rag joint??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Where is the rag joint??


right above the steering box... you may have a plastic cover over it... seen a few people replace the entire shaft(from box to column) with the jeep one with universal joints


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

andrewlister said:


> Beautiful bro. Love that colour


X2

its a good looking ride. Good luck with it.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

andrewlister said:


> pinstriper starts tomorrow


Sweet....


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

Lookin good everybody :thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

SELF MADE said:


> Lookin good everybody :thumbsup:


X 74-75-76


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> right above the steering box... you may have a plastic cover over it... seen a few people replace the entire shaft(from box to column) with the jeep one with universal joints


Cool , im check out when I get my ride back getting some upgrades.
What do I look for alot of play??


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Yeah. I think the point of the rag joint was to absorb some of the vibrations from the road. So you wouldnt feel it in the steering wheel . Have someone rock the wheel back and forth and see how much movement you see before and after the joint.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> I swapped the guts with remote from 80's caprice sport mirror


You can do this? I've got an old drivers side that won't stay in place, do I need the mirror and the wires or just the wires?


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Rear deck lid all done :thumbsup:


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 788186
> 
> View attachment 788194
> 
> ...


Looking good homie.


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

76classic said:


> Looking good homie.


Thanks...and I meant rear package tray, not deck lid


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fuckin sick!!!!

nice work... all them details make a difference


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> You can do this? I've got an old drivers side that won't stay in place, do I need the mirror and the wires or just the wires?


YOU MIGHT HAVE A BUSTED CABLE , OR THE PLASTIC CABLE HOLDER
TAKE THAT THING APART, NOT MUCH TO IT
THE BEST THING, IS ALOT YEARS SHARE THE SAME PARTS


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

every day something new


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 788186
> 
> View attachment 788194
> 
> ...


looks good bro.when is it coming out?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Jcs said:


> looks good bro.when is it coming out?


Painter said Monday....but he didn't say what month or year :dunno:


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Seems like they r all the fuckin same !!!


MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Painter said Monday....but he didn't say what month or year :dunno:


Looking bad ass tho


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Painter said Monday....but he didn't say what month or year :dunno:


Hahaha amen


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


>


This the same one you were selling? ?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

closer closer


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Get this man to stripe your car now!

@ninja_tuner. Thats me on IG.

If you don't know, now you know. Spanish Stroll on!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 788186
> 
> View attachment 788194
> 
> ...


thats boss shit right there :thumbsup:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Clean!!!


andrewlister said:


> Get this man to stripe your car now!
> 
> @ninja_tuner. Thats me on IG.
> 
> If you don't know, now you know. Spanish Stroll on!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Finally starting to look like a car again!its sanded it 1000 right now.still gotta hit it in 1500 and 2000 before we buff it out and finish putting it together.


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

andrewlister said:


> Get this man to stripe your car now!
> 
> @ninja_tuner. Thats me on IG.
> 
> If you don't know, now you know. Spanish Stroll on!


 is that lg Leo the pinstripper


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

andrewlister said:


> Get this man to stripe your car now!
> 
> @ninja_tuner. Thats me on IG.
> 
> If you don't know, now you know. Spanish Stroll on!


Nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Psta said:


> Finally starting to look like a car again!its sanded it 1000 right now.still gotta hit it in 1500 and 2000 before we buff it out and finish putting it together.
> View attachment 791314
> 
> View attachment 791322


nice homie


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Glasshouse fest going hard with the paint!!
...does anyone have box caprice spindles ??


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

question Ghouse fest,anyone swap out there shifter arm and turn signal for the BilletSpecialties polished?How do you remove that gear looking plate in the column to get to the screw that holds the turn signal arm?Any specialty tool or just prys off?and is the shifter just held in with a pin,anything to watch out for when I remove? thanks for any advice


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Jcs said:


> is that lg Leo the pinstripper


Yeah his name is LG, from Simi valley.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

sedloc said:


> Clean!!!


Cheers bro


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Psta said:


> Finally starting to look like a car again!its sanded it 1000 right now.still gotta hit it in 1500 and 2000 before we buff it out and finish putting it together.
> View attachment 791314
> 
> View attachment 791322


Love that roof!!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

low4ever said:


> Nice bro :thumbsup:


Cheers bro


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

73loukat said:


> question Ghouse fest,anyone swap out there shifter arm and turn signal for the BilletSpecialties polished?How do you remove that gear looking plate in the column to get to the screw that holds the turn signal arm?Any specialty tool or just prys off?and is the shifter just held in with a pin,anything to watch out for when I remove? thanks for any advice


Borrow tool from auto zone . It's like a fork


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

andrewlister said:


> Love that roof!!


thanks! yours s coming out nice also homie!!!!


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Was up house family no date for picnic yet???


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok regarding the GlassHouse Fest Picnic, We don't have a date, Don't even know if it will happen, By show of hands who would be able to participate in the fest this year, let's start by see who can make it and we will work from there, Thanks to all CHOPPER


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


>


Man i love those white inrteriors!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

andrewlister said:


> Get this man to stripe your car now!
> 
> @ninja_tuner. Thats me on IG.
> 
> If you don't know, now you know. Spanish Stroll on!


now that is the shit


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Psta said:


> Finally starting to look like a car again!its sanded it 1000 right now.still gotta hit it in 1500 and 2000 before we buff it out and finish putting it together.
> View attachment 791314
> 
> View attachment 791322


I like that color. Is it a stock color? Reminds me of that butternut color


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Ok regarding the GlassHouse Fest Picnic, We don't have a date, Don't even know if it will happen, By show of hands who would be able to participate in the fest this year, let's start by see who can make it and we will work from there, Thanks to all CHOPPER


I'm in and so is my brother and two of my homies. Let's keep it going.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

I'll help out in any way you need me to support the glasshouse fest



CHOPPER 76 said:


> Ok regarding the GlassHouse Fest Picnic, We don't have a date, Don't even know if it will happen, By show of hands who would be able to participate in the fest this year, let's start by see who can make it and we will work from there, Thanks to all CHOPPER


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

quick question will caprice tail lights fit in replacement of impala taillights?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chevycaprice89 said:


> quick question will caprice tail lights fit in replacement of impala taillights?


CAPRICE TAIL LIGHTS WRAP AROUND THE REAR 1/4
IMPALAS DO NOT
BUT I`M SURE A BODY GUY CAN SOLVE THAT FITTING ISSUE FOR YOU


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

socapots Psta cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Ok regarding the GlassHouse Fest Picnic, We don't have a date, Don't even know if it will happen, By show of hands who would be able to participate in the fest this year, let's start by see who can make it and we will work from there, Thanks to all CHOPPER


I'm in plus my homie.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

chevycaprice89 said:


> quick question will caprice tail lights fit in replacement of impala taillights?


Only 74 caprice


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> Only 74 caprice


YOUR RIGHT ON!
MY POOR BRAIN ONLY GOES TO 75/76


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Lol mister 59er


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Need some help were can I take the rear end to get shortened in the LA or OC area and how much should they take off thanks in advance. Advice ant tips would be appreciated.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

glasshouse818 said:


> I'm in plus my homie.


That's 8 so far


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Im down for the g-h pic nic


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn I wish I could make it again


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

76classic said:


> Need some help were can I take the rear end to get shortened in the LA or OC area and how much should they take off thanks in advance. Advice ant tips would be appreciated.


I did a 1/2 in on each side on mine and wrked good with the shirts .. But I've heard of them taking off up to 1 in ... I wouldn't go passed that ..


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

aztec1 said:


> I did a 1/2 in on each side on mine and wrked good with the shirts .. But I've heard of them taking off up to 1 in ... I wouldn't go passed that ..


Ok we're did u get it done and how much am I looking at.


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


>


 Nice video two clean cars they should do that here not like the g-body hopping stuck junk here:thumbsdown:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

andrewlister said:


> closer closer


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome Vid!!!!!


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Everytime a car is hopped, it's gets closer to becoming junk, I don't care how well it's built.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

My Dad said:


> Everytime a car is hopped, it's gets closer to becoming junk, I don't care how well it's built.


x76!
those guys just beat them cars UP!
"they`ll just throw in tha gutta, and go get anotha"


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Im taking my hydros off no more junk :dunno: for me


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Bad ass glasshouse


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

welcome SPITTA to the glasshouse fest...

:420:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

talk about tearing up a glasshouse....


:inout: GAWD DAM


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

inkera said:


> I'll help out in any way you need me to support the glasshouse fest


x2 my junk still start's!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> x76!
> those guys just beat them cars UP!
> "they`ll just throw in tha gutta, and go get anotha"


PWA in the house :rofl:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Lay and Play all day and I'm good, but honestly cars were not desing to bounce up and down like that. Looks cool when they have a nice little hop but fawk that, let someone else do it is what I say. But you guys do whatcha you want, fuck what I think


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Even with lay & play your still trashing your car... Doing a frame on the homies '73 Rivi in 1/8 just because, he had a lay and play 2 pump w/ accumulators 4 batterys and NEVER hopped or 3 wheeled. The back spring pocket was still trying to bust threw. It will eventually break if you do nothing to it, no matter how little you hop or 3 wheel it, just what it is. Some people get lucky, but not many........


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dlinehustler said:


> Even with lay & play your still trashing your car... Doing a frame on the homies '73 Rivi in 1/8 just because, he had a lay and play 2 pump w/ accumulators 4 batterys and NEVER hopped or 3 wheeled. The back spring pocket was still trying to bust threw. It will eventually break if you do nothing to it, no matter how little you hop or 3 wheel it, just what it is. Some people get lucky, but not many........


even a lay and play car, you still need some frame help with a car as heavy as these g-houses. but back in the "OLDEN DAYS" nobody added anything extra on the frames, all this was new, and hoping more than a few inches was un heard of.
so maybe that`s why some still sold g-houses are found in the pic-a-parts,,,,,,,,,,, who knows what broke under the car


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> even a lay and play car, you still need some frame help with a car as heavy as these g-houses. but back in the "OLDEN DAYS" nobody added anything extra on the frames, all this was new, and hoping more than a few inches was un heard of.
> so maybe that`s why some still sold g-houses are found in the pic-a-parts,,,,,,,,,,, who knows what broke under the car





dlinehustler said:


> Even with lay & play your still trashing your car... Doing a frame on the homies '73 Rivi in 1/8 just because, he had a lay and play 2 pump w/ accumulators 4 batterys and NEVER hopped or 3 wheeled. The back spring pocket was still trying to bust threw. It will eventually break if you do nothing to it, no matter how little you hop or 3 wheel it, just what it is. Some people get lucky, but not many........


Shhhhieeeeet I broke a fucking ear on my 58 just with air-bags so I know whatcha mean :facepalm: but honestly as much as I hate to admit it, the cars were not made to go up and down like that or roll around with small wheels. BUT you have to say fuck it if you want that "Lowrider Look". Peeps were talking masa cause I bagged the 58, but nutting in thier pants when it was on the ground. I paid the price though. If I can slow down the wear and tear of the car by not dogging it, I will. That video had a nice ass glass house....and I do mean HAD.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


brn2ridelo said:


>


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

dlinehustler said:


> Even with lay & play your still trashing your car... Doing a frame on the homies '73 Rivi in 1/8 just because, he had a lay and play 2 pump w/ accumulators 4 batterys and NEVER hopped or 3 wheeled. The back spring pocket was still trying to bust threw. It will eventually break if you do nothing to it, no matter how little you hop or 3 wheel it, just what it is. Some people get lucky, but not many........


I noticed that a lot of cars that are lifted with coilover in the rear don't busy threw as much as the coil under .. My glasshouse is coil over and with 4 batteries and two pumps and all I have reinforced r the rear outter arches and never had a problem .. But I guess I depends on the car ..


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

aztec1 said:


> I noticed that a lot of cars that are lifted with coilover in the rear don't busy threw as much as the coil under .. My glasshouse is coil over and with 4 batteries and two pumps and all I have reinforced r the rear outter arches and never had a problem .. But I guess I depends on the car ..


No doubt that cups are better than doughnuts. But my glasshouse has been coil over the whole time its had hydraulics, and it was trying to push thru the rear perch. Caught it in time, reinforced the spring pockets from the bottom, it was the best I could do without taking it off the frame at the time. But like MR59 said, these are heavy cars and if your driving locked up in the back or front with no kind of bracing shit like that will happen.... Thats reason I got another frame and plated it up.. No worries :thumbsup:....


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: To my Ghouse/Raghouse family it is that time of year when I get to see you all; I will be there like I always said 'Lord Willing' but I do not know if I will take Shops Laggard this year, let's set a date my brothers. Stay cool from the Vic's and God Bless us all.


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

AMEN TOO DAT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:



shops laggard said:


> :wave: To my Ghouse/Raghouse family it is that time of year when I get to see you all; I will be there like I always said 'Lord Willing' but I do not know if I will take Shops Laggard this year, let's set a date my brothers. Stay cool from the Vic's and God Bless us all.


----------



## DROD_ceven-deuce (Mar 11, 2013)

will a 95 9C1 rear end with disc and 3.23 gears bolt into a 72 impala? 
9C1 has 4.3 but lt1 options cooling, suspension, and more... 
i really just want a quicc disc, posi, and lower gear swap...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^ yes it will work.Don't know about all those numbers and racing jargon though.
You will have to use the 95 brake fluid manifold , whatever the hell it's called...it's on the tip of my tongue


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

^proportional valve :dunno:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> ^ yes it will work.Don't know about all those numbers and racing jargon though.
> You will have to use the 95 brake fluid manifold , whatever the hell it's called...it's on the tip of my tongue


I think you just helped one of them big rim people.

And a non GlassHouse to boot.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Super show pics anyone?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> I think you just helped one of them big rim people.
> 
> And a non GlassHouse to boot.


GETTING MORE AND MORE "NONE GLASSHOUSE" GUYS ON HERE,,,,
ISN`T THERE A TOPIC FOR THEM OTHER YEARS?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: To my Ghouse/Raghouse family it is that time of year when I get to see you all; I will be there like I always said 'Lord Willing' but I do not know if I will take Shops Laggard this year, let's set a date my brothers. Stay cool from the Vic's and God Bless us all.


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Super show is over? So that means tha Ghouse picnic is soon right


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Sure hope so



heartofthacity said:


> Super show is over? So that means tha Ghouse picnic is soon right


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

inkera said:


> Sure hope so


I'm down


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> I'm down


What up Woody  I'm down


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

eric0425 said:


> What up Woody  I'm down


Ok it's looking better now it's bout 14 down for 
G-house picnic we should set a date to see if all of us
R available for that date so if not we can try a week later.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: To my Ghouse/Raghouse family it is that time of year when I get to see you all; I will be there like I always said 'Lord Willing' but I do not know if I will take Shops Laggard this year, let's set a date my brothers. Stay cool from the Vic's and God Bless us all.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

eric0425 said:


> What up Woody  I'm down


lets do it:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

76classic said:


> Ok it's looking better now it's bout 14 down for
> G-house picnic we should set a date to see if all of us
> R available for that date so if not we can try a week later.


more cars will show up at the pic nic:yes:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

got a front NOS floor mat for 73-76 chevrolets. 
hard to find Black. no box. new condition.
150 plus ship.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

busted out the Glasshouse last weekend at the European Supershow in Rotterdam, Netherlands and took home best of show with it! I spended all my weekends during 7 months rebuilding the car and making it reliable and just finished it the day before the show. I want to add that I rolled this car to the show, 2 hour drive in the damn rain on both trips with no wipers or heater in it, that shit was crazy but its going down from the streets to the show, no trailer queen here! it is now know as Grand Hussle now and got allready more plans for next year 

some pics I found on the net:
















































I will post up some more better ones soon!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

AMB1800 said:


> busted out the Glasshouse last weekend at the European Supershow in Rotterdam, Netherlands and took home best of show with it! I spended all my weekends during 7 months rebuilding the car and making it reliable and just finished it the day before the show. I want to add that I rolled this car to the show, 2 hour drive in the damn rain on both trips with no wipers or heater in it, that shit was crazy but its going down from the streets to the show, no trailer queen here! it is now know as Grand Hussle now and got allready more plans for next year
> 
> some pics I found on the net:
> 
> ...


Very nice Glasshouse :thumbsup:, Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

That joint is clean!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


AMB1800 said:


> busted out the Glasshouse last weekend at the European Supershow in Rotterdam, Netherlands and took home best of show with it! I spended all my weekends during 7 months rebuilding the car and making it reliable and just finished it the day before the show. I want to add that I rolled this car to the show, 2 hour drive in the damn rain on both trips with no wipers or heater in it, that shit was crazy but its going down from the streets to the show, no trailer queen here! it is now know as Grand Hussle now and got allready more plans for next year
> 
> some pics I found on the net:
> 
> ...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

AMB1800 said:


> busted out the Glasshouse last weekend at the European Supershow in Rotterdam, Netherlands and took home best of show with it! I spended all my weekends during 7 months rebuilding the car and making it reliable and just finished it the day before the show. I want to add that I rolled this car to the show, 2 hour drive in the damn rain on both trips with no wipers or heater in it, that shit was crazy but its going down from the streets to the show, no trailer queen here! it is now know as Grand Hussle now and got allready more plans for next year
> 
> some pics I found on the net:
> 
> ...


She still looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> She still looks good! :thumbsup:


fo sho bro! from cali to belgium!  she be killin it out here now, if you ever come down to europe let me know we'll go ridin'


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

AMB1800 said:


> fo sho bro! from cali to belgium!  she be killin it out here now, if you ever come down to europe let me know we'll go ridin'



congrats on the show. car looks great!


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

AMB1800 said:


> busted out the Glasshouse last weekend at the European Supershow in Rotterdam, Netherlands and took home best of show with it! I spended all my weekends during 7 months rebuilding the car and making it reliable and just finished it the day before the show. I want to add that I rolled this car to the show, 2 hour drive in the damn rain on both trips with no wipers or heater in it, that shit was crazy but its going down from the streets to the show, no trailer queen here! it is now know as Grand Hussle now and got allready more plans for next year
> 
> some pics I found on the net:
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!!uffin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

AMB1800 looks dope!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks homiez  gonna be redoing the trunk for next year and some more chrome and details under the car :thumbsup:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

when is glasshouse fest?


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is some picks of my 76 I wanted to share with the GLASSHOUSE fam. Still working on it :thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Follow me on instagram @817PETE :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Them rides looking badass


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

AMB1800



I just realized that you said you drove it there!! I salute you man! That's what it's all about :thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Paint smooth as glass...house


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

817PETE said:


>


Is this brown? This baby is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BEAUTY!!!!

great work :420:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Is this brown? This baby is clean :thumbsup:


 thanks its black with a red pearl


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

817PETE said:


>


She is very straight and clean, bro :thumbsup:. Stay cool from the Vic's


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

817PETE said:


> Here is some picks of my 76 I wanted to share with the GLASSHOUSE fam. Still working on it :thumbsup:


Nice, what kind of block is that?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

woooo heating up in here. 

Just posted a couple dozen pics on my build topic. Ill get around to doing them on here as well soon.


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

andrewlister said:


> woooo heating up in here.
> 
> Just posted a couple dozen pics on my build topic. Ill get around to doing them on here as well soon.


Spanish Stroll on the roll now,Great clean build.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Sexy ass vehicle



QUOTE=AMB1800;17605657]busted out the Glasshouse last weekend at the European Supershow in Rotterdam, Netherlands and took home best of show with it! I spended all my weekends during 7 months rebuilding the car and making it reliable and just finished it the day before the show. I want to add that I rolled this car to the show, 2 hour drive in the damn rain on both trips with no wipers or heater in it, that shit was crazy but its going down from the streets to the show, no trailer queen here! it is now know as Grand Hussle now and got allready more plans for next year 

some pics I found on the net:
















































I will post up some more better ones soon![/QUOTE]


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

My Dad said:


> Nice, what kind of block is that?


Thanks homies it's out of 94 Chevy pickup


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

shops laggard said:


> She is very straight and clean, bro :thumbsup:. Stay cool from the Vic's


Thanks .I did the body work and paint my self :thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: Thanks all the rides looking sick in here


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

817PETE said:


> :thumbsup: Thanks all the rides looking sick in here


nice work brother...I can't wait to get where ur at.....

I'm GLASSHOUSE FIEND....by the way


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> nice work brother...I can't wait to get where ur at.....
> 
> I'm GLASSHOUSE FIEND....by the way


COOL all ready following :thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup homies any body know if the wire diagram on a 75 caprice the same as a 76 cuz I have a 75 diagram


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

same


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

When is the glass house pic nic?


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

We are down for ghouse pic nic?


----------



## flesher (Apr 14, 2013)

817PETE said:


> Thanks .I did the body work and paint my self :thumbsup:


Damn, nice job buddy! Wish I had that ability.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jtdub (May 18, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know why this perfectly round hole is in this spot? Is it for some kind of trim? Vinyl? It's a 76 Impala custom.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

When is tha super show


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jtdub said:


> View attachment 831841
> View attachment 831849
> 
> 
> Hi, does anyone know why this perfectly round hole is in this spot? Is it for some kind of trim? Vinyl? It's a 76 Impala custom.


Probably a hole for that vinyl trim. If it was further back in that corner it would be a drainage hole.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looks like some asshole just drilled a hole in it...no reason for it...never seen any with one in that spot

if it were further back ontop of quarter then that would be were the trim attached with a bolt


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

JERKDOGG said:


> Spanish Stroll on the roll now,Great clean build.


cheers bro, good times ahead.........


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

Robert =woody65= said:


> When is the glass house pic nic?


what's up woody.im down for fest.im driving my show car from San Fernando valley.lets do it


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Plus two other houses from sfv


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

GREAT WORK FELLA'S.. EVERYTHING IN HERE IS LOOKING GOOD...


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

The new kicks.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

My Dad said:


> View attachment 834530
> 
> 
> The new kicks.


:h5:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

1972-1976 FULL SIZE CHEVY NOS FRONT MAT IN BLACK. RARE!! NO BOX BUT BRAND NEW.
150 PLUS SHIP OBO


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_FIRME_OG (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

glasshouse818 said:


> Plus two other houses from sfv


That's a full house somebody set a date lets see who can make it if not we can set a different date so we can try to accommodate all those who want to go.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone no where to get cable and control for hood for a 74 impala


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

76classic said:


> That's a full house somebody set a date lets see who can make it if not we can set a different date so we can try to accommodate all those who want to go.


 also a list of food so we can all pitch in.


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

better do it quick before the rain starts...I don't have a glasshouse but had fun last year with OnE Bad Creation CC and meeting everyone else...


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Jcs said:


> what's up woody.im down for fest.im driving my show car from San Fernando valley.lets do it


im down too, I only need the date to check my on call weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

wence said:


> better do it quick before the rain starts...I don't have a glasshouse but had fun last year with OnE Bad Creation CC and meeting everyone else...


simon


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Jcs said:


> simon


i think some one from your club has my old glasshouse they bought of of tino its a mint green with patterns


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

graham said:


> 1972-1976 FULL SIZE CHEVY NOS FRONT MAT IN BLACK. RARE!! NO BOX BUT BRAND NEW.
> 150 PLUS SHIP OBO
> 
> View attachment 835914
> ...


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> i think some one from your club has my old glasshouse they bought of of tino its a mint green with patterns
> 
> View attachment 836858
> 
> ...


 yea chino bought it.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Jcs said:


> yea chino bought it.
> View attachment 837362


oh nice


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> i think some one from your club has my old glasshouse they bought of of tino its a mint green with patterns
> 
> View attachment 836858
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


>




:worship:


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


That is good video! Havent see it for long time. Its better than just seeing the hop only...


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:|


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


>


That's clean, nice pick :thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


brn2ridelo said:


> i think some one from your club has my old glasshouse they bought of of tino its a mint green with patterns
> 
> View attachment 836858
> 
> ...


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


>


very nice


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 839025



dammmmm


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> GOT THE THE CALL THAT MY WHEELS WERE DONE, THESE ARE GONNA BE A SWITCH WHEEL FOR THE 76
> FACTORY 14X7 WITH HUB BOLT PATTERN 4.75 X 5.0 CHEVY ON GLASSHOUSE CHEVY PATTERN


So what are these bro? 14x7 cross laced reverse Tru Rays or Tru Spokes? Are they the 56 spokes? Did Mario make them? Too awesome


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 839025


my taste homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 839017
> View attachment 839017


:thumbsup: nothing better than og


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> So what are these bro? 14x7 cross laced reverse Tru Rays or Tru Spokes? Are they the 56 spokes? Did Mario make them? Too awesome


TRU SPOKES and they are the og hubs so they would be 45 spokes not 50 like the new ones.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Clean ass raghouse in this one


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam don't blink!!!

:inout:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup: nothing better than og


yea and something I've only seen once ever

bought one side...never thought I'd find the other...wasn't cheap but worth every penny...very happy they are on his glasshouse now


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 839017
> View attachment 839017





MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 839025






















Chingon!!!!!


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

817PETE said:


> Thanks homies it's out of 94 Chevy pickup


yes I have a 97 and thought it looked the same. good strong engine.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 839025


Shit that's looks cool!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Looking for AC Delete,please pm me if you have one for sale.Thanks.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam don't blink!!!
> 
> :inout:


Dam I blinked.


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea and something I've only seen once ever
> 
> bought one side...never thought I'd find the other...wasn't cheap but worth every penny...very happy they are on his glasshouse now


U said it brother...NOT cheap, but worth every penny








I'm also glad they're on my glasshouse :roflmao:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl:

yea I had to roll a fat blunt after I realized they were gone...just like the last memory of my 74'

:420: but your ride is looking so sick


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking for a set of hood hinges...or if any one knows if it's possible to tighten them up, sent mine out to get chromed and they came back loose as fuck...can't even hit the switch without the hood bouncing off the car...also wondering if a hood release cable from a '71/'72 caprice/impala would fit a glasshouse


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> yea I had to roll a fat blunt after I realized they were gone...just like the last memory of my 74'
> 
> :420: but your ride is looking so sick


Thanks homez


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Looking for a set of hood hinges...or if any one knows if it's possible to tighten them up, sent mine out to get chromed and they came back loose as fuck...can't even hit the switch without the hood bouncing off the car...also wondering if a hood release cable from a '71/'72 caprice/impala would fit a glasshouse


had a nice set of black powdercoated ones...sold 

cable should be same...and better if you can find one piece (instead of the 2 piece like 74' has


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Looks like he is getting some work done on his Glasshouse


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea man...nice to see someone with crazy ass collection of cars...

and the glasshouse being the most important one in the set


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> U said it brother...NOT cheap, but worth every penny
> View attachment 840833
> 
> 
> I'm also glad they're on my glasshouse :roflmao:


man your looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

My Dad said:


> yes I have a 97 and thought it looked the same. good strong engine.


Yes sir::h5:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> Looks like he is getting some work done on his Glasshouse


I wonder how the paint will look when done hno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

he said its gonna be pattern/pinestripe & toons putting some murals...


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

Anybody know how much a complete set of moldings cost for the landau vinyl top


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

elborracho said:


> Anybody know how much a complete set of moldings cost for the landau vinyl top


shits hard to find


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Looking for a set of hood hinges...or if any one knows if it's possible to tighten them up, sent mine out to get chromed and they came back loose as fuck...can't even hit the switch without the hood bouncing off the car...also wondering if a hood release cable from a '71/'72 caprice/impala would fit a glasshouse


I have some nice hinges. You got tha number :420:


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

elborracho said:


> Anybody know how much a complete set of moldings cost for the landau vinyl top


I got a set of those.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Picnic somebody set a date.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

76classic said:


> I got a set of those.


how much are they?


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

w0rsTE=76classic;17739186]Picnic somebody set a date.[/QUOTE]

No fest this year?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> he said its gonna be pattern/pinestripe & toons putting some murals...


:rofl:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Are 4 dr. Door hinges same as 2dr.??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MintySeven said:


> w0rsTE=76classic;17739186]Picnic somebody set a date.


No fest this year?[/QUOTE]

When is tha super show? Picnic is tha week after usually



74chevy glasshouse said:


> Are 4 dr. Door hinges same as 2dr.??


Yup


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I posted some goodies on my parts page. Check it out :inout:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NOT MINE, BUT A DECENT LOOKING 76 FOR SOMEBODY
SO FAR IT`S CHEAP
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300998454640?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

listing has ended.....

hmmmm.... :inout:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

BIG_FIRME_OG said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone got any 76 front bumper stops? what are they called? the vertical chrome pieces with the rubber on them, one on each side of the bumper. lol

Also after the hood chrome trim that runs along the windscreen end.

cheers


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i think those are bumper guards.. i could be wrong on that though.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

socapots said:


> i think those are bumper guards.. i could be wrong on that though.


haha yeah you're right bro, i had a mind blank. lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> listing has ended.....
> 
> hmmmm.... :inout:


YEAH, I FOUND IT WITH AN HOUR LEFT,,,,,,,,,,,,,:420:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

someone got a deal


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> haha yeah you're right bro, i had a mind blank. lol


HIT UP DEZZY


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> NOT MINE, BUT A DECENT LOOKING 76 FOR SOMEBODY
> SO FAR IT`S CHEAP
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300998454640?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


Nice...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

andrewlister said:


> Anyone got any 76 front bumper stops? what are they called? the vertical chrome pieces with the rubber on them, one on each side of the bumper. lol
> 
> Also after the hood chrome trim that runs along the windscreen end.
> 
> cheers


:wave: i do....


----------



## 305MALIBU (Jun 27, 2009)

This past weekend Great White 75 leading the pack at the Gathering of the Giants show in Miami, Fl.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

cheloRO75 said:


> :wave: i do....


which piece? only need the drivers side bumper guard and rubber. or are you selling both? cheers bro


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

andrewlister said:


> Anyone got any 76 front bumper stops? what are they called? the vertical chrome pieces with the rubber on them, one on each side of the bumper. lol
> 
> Also after the hood chrome trim that runs along the windscreen end.
> 
> cheers


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Caprice-Imp...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5d44cbb481&vxp=mtr


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

So spacers or grind the caliper, and about how much do you grind?


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

305MALIBU said:


> This past weekend Great White 75 leading the pack at the Gathering of the Giants show in Miami, Fl.


firme rag


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

Since nobody wants to set a date for glasshouse fest.how about I set a date for nov. 24 Sunday.reply if that doesn't work for you guys.rain is coming and we are running out of time


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Jcs said:


> Since nobody wants to set a date for glasshouse fest.how about I set a date for nov. 24 Sunday.reply if that doesn't work for you guys.rain is coming and we are running out of time


I think that's to close to thanksgiving how bout 
The 17th Sunday.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

My Dad said:


> So spacers or grind the caliper, and about how much do you grind?


i used 1/4 spacer and i had to grind alot off.. and still knocked the wheel weights off


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

andrewlister said:


> which piece? only need the drivers side bumper guard and rubber. or are you selling both? cheers bro


both bumper guards have to go....


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

76classic said:


> I think that's to close to thanksgiving how bout
> The 17th Sunday.


17th is cool for me.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

My Dad said:


> So spacers or grind the caliper, and about how much do you grind?


this question gets asked as much as the rearend question






works fine no grinding what so ever i used them on both my glasshouses and ill use them on my future glasshouse


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> this question gets asked as much as the rearend queation



that spacer to wide to me... spaces the wheels to far out in fender well and looks ugly.. IMO


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I got four of those spacers if anyone needs them...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> I got four of those spacers if anyone needs them...


need to stay SPACER free!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I was gonna do spacer but I'm gonna do the spindle swap


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Jcs said:


> 17th is cool for me.


C'mon guys get it together!!!

Beautiful dash!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> I was gonna do spacer but I'm gonna do the spindle swap


13's :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> I was gonna do spacer but I'm gonna do the spindle swap


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> :thumbsup:


Yes this is the way to go if your lifted go with the spindle swap but my cars were never lifted just rolling stock so the spacer was the perfect choice for me


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Is it just any box caprice spindle ?any other parts?


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Yea I'm not lifted and don't plan to lift it any time soon.

so some spacer grind alot off 
big spacer wheels stick out a bit
swap the spindle (to which one though). Does bolt right up or?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

My Dad said:


> Yea I'm not lifted and don't plan to lift it any time soon.
> 
> so some spacer grind alot off
> big spacer wheels stick out a bit
> ?


I personally can't see it stick out but that's just me I guess you have to see what work's for you


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Is it just any box caprice spindle ?any other parts?


Any box caprice from 77 to 85 or maybe even up 87 .. Make sure u grab everything spindle , caliper , rotor , bearings .. Also to be on the safe side measure the spindle to cuz the glass are around 9 in tall so make sure u get the same size .. Cuz if u get one smaller u lose lock up height ..


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Just in from Pennsylvania.One owner GM Repersentative.26k Original miles,Showroom Clean,No rust at all.l could not of imangined it was this nice when l bought it.When it arived here in cali.l was very surprised at the amazing pristine condition it is in!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice fucking landau...seen on insta


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

That's clean bro ..


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

graham said:


> got a front NOS floor mat for 73-76 chevrolets.
> hard to find Black. no box. new condition.
> 150 plus ship.




still got this.

NOS front black floor mat for glasshouse. brand new.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Just in from Pennsylvania.One owner GM Repersentative.26k Original miles,Showroom Clean,No rust at all.l could not of imangined it was this nice when l bought it.When it arived here in cali.l was very surprised at the amazing pristine condition it is in!



VERY NICE CAR.


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Just in from Pennsylvania.One owner GM Repersentative.26k Original miles,Showroom Clean,No rust at all.l could not of imangined it was this nice when l bought it.When it arived here in cali.l was very surprised at the amazing pristine condition it is in!


All OG,nice ass ride


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Bad ass color combo too.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>


NICE SCORE GARY


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Daaaammn!!!!


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Daaaammn!!!!


Double dammmm.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHO HAS T TOPS ON THE 75 76`S?


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

need help removing driverside kickpanel,hood release handle holding it on  .help appreciated


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Perry l have a set for sale or trade !


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

fuck i love T tops


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

73loukat said:


> need help removing driverside kickpanel,hood release handle holding it on  .help appreciated


THAT KICK PANEL GOES ALL THE WAY UP THE DOOR PILLAR, MAKE SURE ALL THAT IS LOOSE


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Perry l have a set for sale or trade !


COOL PICTURE, I HAVE BOTH STYLES OF T TOPS, 1ST &2ND GEN.
DECIDING ON THE 2ND GENERATION TO KEEP/INSTALL, PM ME THE DETAILED PICS, NOT OPPOSED TO "UP GRADING" THE SET IF HAVE, IF YOURS ARE CLEANER


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> I personally can't see it stick out but that's just me I guess you have to see what work's for you


Damm these are nice..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Just in from Pennsylvania.One owner GM Repersentative.26k Original miles,Showroom Clean,No rust at all.l could not of imangined it was this nice when l bought it.When it arived here in cali.l was very surprised at the amazing pristine condition it is in!


Oh this is just a high school wet dream... fuck I love it.. this is the perfect look.. Glasshouse's are the sexist car's of the 70's no doubt about it..


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

glasshouse NOS front floor mats black.
150$


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Just in from Pennsylvania.One owner GM Repersentative.26k Original miles,Showroom Clean,No rust at all.l could not of imangined it was this nice when l bought it.When it arived here in cali.l was very surprised at the amazing pristine condition it is in!


Very beautiful Glasshouse!!!! Don't mean to offend, but whatever you do, don't take a grinder and start tearing the car apart to bare metal, like someone else on this website did. It was a museum car no less, probably the cleanest most OG Glasshouse I've ever seen. I teared up a little when I saw the destruction of that car. He should have gotten a donk and destroyed that instead:tears:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

elcoshiloco said:


> Very beautiful Glasshouse!!!! Don't mean to offend, but whatever you do, don't take a grinder and start tearing the car apart to bare metal, like someone else on this website did. It was a museum car no less, probably the cleanest most OG Glasshouse I've ever seen. I teared up a little when I saw the destruction of that car. He should have gotten a donk and destroyed that instead:tears:


What about the glasshouse's that are in need of restoration? are you saying once they go down the drain it's not worth it to 
try to bring them back?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl: the homie tattoo76...

yea was a very clean glasshouse....fortunately a lot of the parts were sold to me for my restoration


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

that car got destroyed???


harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl: the homie tattoo76...
> 
> yea was a very clean glasshouse....fortunately a lot of the parts were sold to me for my restoration


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^ pics ?

Before or after ? So we can all bug out


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

elcoshiloco said:


> Very beautiful Glasshouse!!!! Don't mean to offend, but whatever you do, don't take a grinder and start tearing the car apart to bare metal, like someone else on this website did. It was a museum car no less, probably the cleanest most OG Glasshouse I've ever seen. I teared up a little when I saw the destruction of that car. He should have gotten a donk and destroyed that instead:tears:


at some point you need to do something to make it "your own" the thrill having a museum car only lasted about a year for me when i had my red car with 16k miles
then it sat for 3 more years untouched. 
i`m not saying tear them up, but you gotta make it yours, and not grampas car


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

elcoshiloco said:


> Very beautiful Glasshouse!!!! Don't mean to offend, but whatever you do, don't take a grinder and start tearing the car apart to bare metal, like someone else on this website did. It was a museum car no less, probably the cleanest most OG Glasshouse I've ever seen. I teared up a little when I saw the destruction of that car. He should have gotten a donk and destroyed that instead:tears:


That's why l am selling the t tops when the car arrived l could not even think of cutting the roof no matter how nice ttops look on these cars.

It will have Tru Spokes ,Airbags & A Stereo System soon!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Perry l have a set for sale or trade !


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>


 :h5: man that's nice all OG


----------



## 4NEWARK (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey want to get my headlight lenses chrome their plastic so does anybody know where to get plastic chrome


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i have a 1st. generation set of HURST "T" TOPS to sell
perfect for your 75/76 glasshouse


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Just in from Pennsylvania.One owner GM Repersentative.26k Original miles,Showroom Clean,No rust at all.l could not of imangined it was this nice when l bought it.When it arived here in cali.l was very surprised at the amazing pristine condition it is in!


Nice


----------



## tdarealest (Feb 10, 2010)

*75 impala lowrider*

Trying to get rid of my ghouse its a 75 impala motor is freshend up has 3 pumps with piston to the nose 10 batts rearend reinforced rear arches and entire belly with sides reinforced interior is all there white with burgandy pipping brand new carper brand new exhaust uppers and lowers reinforced uppers extended onoy reason im gettin rid of the car is I bought sumthing else which is coming home this week if you want the car for 2k ill take my piston pump and carb and you can take it im serious trying to move it asap inbox call or text im located in quincy ma 02169 6178202407


----------



## tdarealest (Feb 10, 2010)

New to postin pics sorry for the repeat 1s


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> What about the glasshouse's that are in need of restoration? are you saying once they go down the drain it's not worth it to
> try to bring them back?


I didn't mean destroy in the literal sense, but a museum Glasshouse, doesn't need all that much to make it a sweet fucking ride. Two pump simple set up, 13 inch skinny whitewall tires, stock style paint,etc... kind of how 58-64 Impalas are being built right now by the leading edge car clubs. You can't deny that they look way better than a 59 with wild ass patterns, flakes, gold plating, just all around tacky shit that lowriders are made fun of by other car cultures. That SUPER CLEAN Coral and Grey 55 at last month's Las Vegas Super Show is what all lowriders should strive for if you own a classic such as a Glasshouse.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Less is more, and KISS method always works. You can't substitute class and a sense of style with gaudy bling.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Lol. And who eats white toast anymore.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Deletion of rant. No need for drama :happysad:


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

elcoshiloco said:


> I didn't mean destroy in the literal sense, but a museum Glasshouse, doesn't need all that much to make it a sweet fucking ride. Two pump simple set up, 13 inch skinny whitewall tires, stock style paint,etc... kind of how 58-64 Impalas are being built right now by the leading edge car clubs. You can't deny that they look way better than a 59 with wild ass patterns, flakes, gold plating, just all around tacky shit that lowriders are made fun of by other car cultures. That SUPER CLEAN Coral and Grey 55 at last month's Las Vegas Super Show is what all lowriders should strive for if you own a classic such as a Glasshouse.


I like that type of stuff,Who really cares what other car cultures(people) think or say.It is all in the eye of the beholder.Build it how you like.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>


kah-lean.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

76 Caprice grilles. Still have factory chrome that's not peeling


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

elcoshiloco said:


> I didn't mean destroy in the literal sense, but a museum Glasshouse, doesn't need all that much to make it a sweet fucking ride. Two pump simple set up, 13 inch skinny whitewall tires, stock style paint,etc... kind of how 58-64 Impalas are being built right now by the leading edge car clubs. You can't deny that they look way better than a 59 with wild ass patterns, flakes, gold plating, just all around tacky shit that lowriders are made fun of by other car cultures. That SUPER CLEAN Coral and Grey 55 at last month's Las Vegas Super Show is what all lowriders should strive for if you own a classic such as a Glasshouse.



x76 Brother your singing my song. I hear you loud and clear.. I will take original chrome, and clean stock moldings on any car any day.. instead of crazy patterns and murals...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

still missing the roof / body divider strip. its being painted body colour and fix it soon.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> still missing the roof / body divider strip. its being painted body colour and fix it soon.



fuckin beautiful!


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

andrewlister said:


>


:cheesy:


----------



## JPA (Sep 21, 2013)

Are the spears sold?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Hydrohype elcoshiloco cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

andrewlister said:


> still missing the roof / body divider strip. its being painted body colour and fix it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

andrewlister said:


> still missing the roof / body divider strip. its being painted body colour and fix it soon.


that looks badass man..
nice work.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looking pretty dam sick Andrew

cheers...still waiting to have a drink


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Just in from Pennsylvania.One owner GM Repersentative.26k Original miles,Showroom Clean,No rust at all.l could not of imangined it was this nice when l bought it.When it arived here in cali.l was very surprised at the amazing pristine condition it is in!





66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>





66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>





66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>





66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>


 damn that's fuckin nice gary


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

BIG RED said:


> Deletion of rant. No need for drama :happysad:


Lol. I was not drunk when i posted the white the thing. But now im feeling like i was. haha


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JPA said:


> Are the spears sold?


Fender spears?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> Lol. I was not drunk when i posted the white the thing. But now im feeling like i was. haha


:rofl: wait... what..you weren't drunk....


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

socapots said:


> Lol. I was not drunk when i posted the white the thing. But now im feeling like i was. haha


It's all good. Just glad it was a late night rant and few people saw it and you did not quote it. 

Gotta keep the drama outta the thread.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

damm, i gotta stay up late. always miss the rants.. lol


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> looking pretty dam sick Andrew
> 
> cheers...still waiting to have a drink


yeah man, one of these days. you live too far away. lol

maybe once i get the glasshouse street legal


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Nice ass ride



andrewlister said:


> still missing the roof / body divider strip. its being painted body colour and fix it soon.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Where was this spot at I missed out



andrewlister said:


> andrewlister said:
> 
> 
> > still missing the roof / body divider strip. its being painted body colour and fix it soon.
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

inkera said:


> Where was this spot at I missed out
> 
> secret spot bro


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

andrewlister said:


> yeah man, one of these days. you live too far away. lol
> 
> maybe once i get the glasshouse street legal


hey I'm 6500 miles closer than you were :rofl:

only about 40 miles now...


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

My Raghouse almost put back together.. just need some rocker moldings and getting the skirts to fit lol!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> hey I'm 6500 miles closer than you were :rofl:
> 
> only about 40 miles now...


true true

it will have to happen then lol


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Rear Bumper Fillers You can get these for $130 shipped If You Call Them! They work real nice! -http://www.ebay.com/itm/1975-1976-CHEVROLET-CAPRICE-


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

CHUCKS66 said:


> My Raghouse almost put back together.. just need some rocker moldings and getting the skirts to fit lol!


looking good brother...coming along real nice


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like rapper Curren$y loves his Glasshouse like we do


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lol yea...pretty coo to see someone have a ferreri parked and rolling his glasshouse


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

we still at it...me and my bro are working hard...

hope to put back on frame soon...<-- and yea I know I've been saying that lol...:inout:

but I've had some motivation recently.... from a good friend


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> we still at it...me and my bro are working hard...
> 
> hope to put back on frame soon...<-- and yea I know I've been saying that lol...:inout:
> 
> but I've had some motivation recently.... from a good friend


That looks good :wow:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl: wait... what..you weren't drunk....


Lol. Yeah man. Ever since I had these kids. Messin with my groove! Lol. 
But really. They cool. 3 year old can open the fridge now to bring dad a beer. Lol


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> looking good brother...coming along real nice




Thanks Brotha!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> Lol. Yeah man. Ever since I had these kids. Messin with my groove! Lol.
> But really. They cool. 3 year old can open the fridge now to bring dad a beer. Lol



soon my son can go buy me a beer :rofl:

well in four years


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> we still at it...me and my bro are working hard...
> 
> hope to put back on frame soon...<-- and yea I know I've been saying that lol...:inout:
> 
> but I've had some motivation recently.... from a good friend



man that looks dope!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> we still at it...me and my bro are working hard...
> 
> hope to put back on frame soon...<-- and yea I know I've been saying that lol...:inout:
> 
> but I've had some motivation recently.... from a good friend


:thumbsup: Good to see!


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

harborareaPhil said:


> we still at it...me and my bro are working hard...
> 
> hope to put back on frame soon...<-- and yea I know I've been saying that lol...:inout:
> 
> but I've had some motivation recently.... from a good friend


uffin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Lol. Yeah man. Ever since I had these kids. Messin with my groove! Lol.
> But really. They cool. 3 year old can open the fridge now to bring dad a beer. Lol


man you a newbie
wait till they get older, that`s when your groove is all dried up, and you become a square


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay there's not going to be a Ghouse picnic this year?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Ay there's not going to be a Ghouse picnic this year?


X2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CHUCKS66 said:


> My Raghouse almost put back together.. just need some rocker moldings and getting the skirts to fit lol!



oKAY YEA..:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> we still at it...me and my bro are working hard...
> 
> hope to put back on frame soon...<-- and yea I know I've been saying that lol...:inout:
> 
> but I've had some motivation recently.... from a good friend



RIGHT oN DOCTOR PHIL!~


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: To my Glass/Rag House family. How does everyone feel about the picnic in 2 weeks from now (Nov. 23) or does anyone have another date they would want? Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: To my Glass/Rag House family. How does everyone feel about the picnic in 2 weeks from now (Nov. 23) or does anyone have another date they would want? Stay cool from the Vic's.


fuck it...lets do it...I need to see some glasshouses!!


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: To my Glass/Rag House family. How does everyone feel about the picnic in 2 weeks from now (Nov. 23) or does anyone have another date they would want? Stay cool from the Vic's.


Sounds good brother lets do it.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

THEN ITS SET

NOVEMBER 23 2013

GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC ELYSIAN PARK


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> THEN ITS SET
> 
> NOVEMBER 23 2013
> 
> GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC ELYSIAN PARK


:biggrin: Yay!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SO SPREAD THE WORD!

:inout:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Dropping in the seats and just ordere my 23" color bar!! Can't wait to see the light bouncing up in down Fog Town. I went with the one suggested on here by Mr59.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

CHUCKS66 said:


> My Raghouse almost put back together.. just need some rocker moldings and getting the skirts to fit lol!


Let me know what you do to make the skirts fit


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> fuck it...lets do it...I need to see some glasshouses!!


X2  :rimshot:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

DATE IS SET THEN

NOV 23 2013

POSTED ON INSTAGRAM ALSO

SEE U GUYS SOON


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Anybody know what kind or type of chrome trim is being used to outline the 1/4 vinyl tops? 

Like this.....










It does not look like the original trim but it will work just fine.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JERKDOGG said:


> Anybody know what kind or type of chrome trim is being used to outline the 1/4 vinyl tops?
> 
> Like this.....
> 
> ...


it looks og to me, the original trim is 9 pieces of stainless, chrome, and steel trim in total, plus3 vinyl /rubberish trim under the stainless chrome


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

My Dad said:


> View attachment 876818
> 
> 
> 
> Dropping in the seats and just ordere my 23" color bar!! Can't wait to see the light bouncing up in down Fog Town. I went with the one suggested on here by Mr59.


right choice! you gonna dig the quality


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> DATE IS SET THEN
> 
> NOV 23 2013
> 
> ...


:drama:


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> :drama:


Yea can't wait to see all these glasshouses 
Again.


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

^^^^^The chrome trim sits different in this pic compared to these.....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

looks like the top wide trim is just set forward a little more. if you don`t use the vinyl underside base seals(the orange car, looks like it might NOT have the vinyl underside trim),
you can can get a small amount of forward movement on that wide top trim. because some of the lower thin trim sits under the wide trim.

this orange car, can also just have chrome stick on tape too. i can`t get a close up shot

it`s a pain restoring the landau trim, when i restored the top on my car, i used 2 full sets, to build 1 perfect set, and i also had to custom make all the clips, because all the og clips would not snap down tight enough on the new top


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> looks like the top wide trim is just set forward a little more. if you don`t use the vinyl underside base seals(the orange car, looks like it might NOT have the vinyl underside trim),
> you can can get a small amount of forward movement on that wide top trim. because some of the lower thin trim sits under the wide trim.
> 
> this orange car, can also just have chrome stick on tape too. i can`t get a close up shot
> ...


Makes sense,I kinda thought it could be chrome on a roll but I thought maybe there was some other material people have been using to make their own.The orange one does have the trim sitting closer to the drip rail and it is also sitting lower under the glass,that is why it didnt look OG to me.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

JERKDOGG said:


> Makes sense,I kinda thought it could be chrome on a roll but I thought maybe there was some other material people have been using to make their own.The orange one does have the trim sitting closer to the drip rail and it is also sitting lower under the glass,that is why it didnt look OG to me.


It looks to me that they used the two lower full vinyl Mouldings 
That sit lower than the half vinyl ones that's y the top ones r 
Closer to the drip rails.


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

76classic said:


> It looks to me that they used the two lower full vinyl Mouldings
> That sit lower than the half vinyl ones that's y the top ones r
> Closer to the drip rails.


I have those full vinyl trims and they sit equal to the half vinyl trim.They sit a above the bottom of where the drip rail ends on mine .


----------



## JPA (Sep 21, 2013)

*75 vert project*

Transformation coming $oon..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JERKDOGG said:


> I have those full vinyl trims and they sit equal to the half vinyl trim.They sit a above the bottom of where the drip rail ends on mine .


i bought a pair of the 2 lower trim stips from a full vinyl top, still need to unwrap them to check them out.
whitch top are you looking to install on your car? the LANDAU or the FULL top?


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> i bought a pair of the 2 lower trim stips from a full vinyl top, still need to unwrap them to check them out.
> whitch top are you looking to install on your car? the LANDAU or the FULL top?


I used to have the full vinyl top,but I had it removed and now I am trying to mimic the Landau top but with paint instead.So,I am looking for ideas on what material people are using for the chrome trim.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JERKDOGG said:


> I used to have the full vinyl top,but I had it removed and now I am trying to mimic the Landau top but with paint instead.So,I am looking for ideas on what material people are using for the chrome trim.


IF YOU USE YOUR LOWER TRIMS, DON`T SOME CADDYS USE THE 1/2 TOP CHROME TRIM ALSO?


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

My Dad said:


> Let me know what you do to make the skirts fit


I used an 80 Cadillac rear end on mine I did shorten the drive shaft 1 inch


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Looking good Phil


UOTE=harborareaPhil;17869186]









we still at it...me and my bro are working hard...

hope to put back on frame soon...<-- and yea I know I've been saying that lol...:inout:

but I've had some motivation recently.... from a good friend[/QUOTE]


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

That is giving me motivation



inkera said:


> Looking good Phil
> 
> 
> UOTE=harborareaPhil;17869186]
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Secret spot........? I'm not the police I'm a rider.....enough said

QUOTE=andrewlister;17858090]


inkera said:


> Where was this spot at I missed out
> 
> secret spot bro


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> IF YOU USE YOUR LOWER TRIMS, DON`T SOME CADDYS USE THE 1/2 TOP CHROME TRIM ALSO?


I am going to look into it bro,Thanks.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> DATE IS SET THEN
> 
> NOV 23 2013
> 
> ...


TTThttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=765298&stc=1&d=1380058260


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Was up anybody need a og 350 engine and tranny it's complete or a frame and a rear end of a 76 caprice if anybody needs it's FREE just need to pick it up its in inglewood.
Hit me up.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey bros. Do both headlights use the same ground??? Took the ride for a cruise and the driver headlights is dim and goes dimmer with brights
Thanks


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> DATE IS SET THEN
> 
> NOV 23 2013
> 
> ...


Reminder


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

want to buy, a glasshouse, whats for sale.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

inkera said:


> Secret spot........? I'm not the police I'm a rider.....enough said
> 
> QUOTE=andrewlister;17858090]


Haha bro it wasn't a cruise. It was on a film set in McFarland CA


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh man. Looks like I could have my 76 ready for the picnic. Sweeeet


----------



## JPA (Sep 21, 2013)

*NEW PROJECT*

1975 VERT!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Found this on instagram


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Elmo road......did a lot of work out there before



andrewlister said:


> Haha bro it wasn't a cruise. It was on a film set in McFarland CA


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

What's up glasshouse fam, I'm looking for the chrome trim that goes around the back of the 75 convertible top.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Still missing the side trim, one more quick wet sand and I should be good for now. I just had to take it out for a drive yesterday.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

spook;179173. 05 said:


> want to buy, a glasshouse, whats for sale.


I have one for sale 26k orig. Miles Brand New Condition!







Call or text Gary 916-208-8099


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

My Dad said:


> View attachment 883210
> 
> 
> Still missing the side trim, one more quick wet sand and I should be good for now. I just had to take it out for a drive yesterday.


Looks good where u get your fillers?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Hey bros. Do both headlights use the same ground??? Took the ride for a cruise and the driver headlights is dim and goes dimmer with brights
> Thanks


???


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JPA said:


> Transformation coming $oon..


:thumbsup:



66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> I have one for sale 26k orig. Miles Brand New Condition!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: It don't get much better than that!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Looks good where u get your fillers?


We made the fiber ones work.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


>


I wonder how many of the 74 Conv are actually left on the road.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

What's up glasshouse fam, I'm looking for the chrome trim that goes around the back of the 75 convertible top.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

76classic said:


> Reminder


TTT


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: To my Glass/Rag House family. How does everyone feel about the picnic in 2 weeks from now (Nov. 23) or does anyone have another date they would want? Stay cool from the Vic's.


Ttt


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

My Dad said:


> View attachment 883210
> 
> 
> Still missing the side trim, one more quick wet sand and I should be good for now. I just had to take it out for a drive yesterday.


Love it!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


brn2ridelo said:


> this question gets asked as much as the rearend question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

spook said:


> :thumbsup:


I use them no problems at all


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

If you've never been to a Glasshouse picnic this is what you've been missing


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

How much would a rack sale for? I have one for sale and a local guy wanting to buy it.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

$200? $300?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

76classic said:


> Was up anybody need a og 350 engine and tranny it's complete or a frame and a rear end of a 76 caprice if anybody needs it's FREE just need to pick it up its in inglewood.
> Hit me up.


pm sent!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> If you've never been to a Glasshouse picnic this is what you've been missing


oh man....soooo niiiiice!!!!!

:420:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

My Dad said:


> $200? $300?


used to find them all the time 10 years ago for around $200

if it's solid $200-$300 all day...


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Hydrohype said:


> Love it!


Thanks!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

man im not gonna lie. i been getting frustrated with my car trying to get it done.seems like every time i take 2 steps forward,i take one bacc. concidered eveing trading it. but videos like this and progress pics and pics in general on here keep me from making that mistake!! thanks homies!!


heartofthacity said:


> If you've never been to a Glasshouse picnic this is what you've been missing


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea it's hard not to get frustrated building one of these
...I've had to put the covers over and not look at it and go on with life a few too many times...

that's why we all need this picnic alittle incentive to get us all going...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

I hear you,, I sold my glasshouse a few years ago and regretted it, I tried a Fleetwood but always missed my glasshouse. seen this video and sold the Fleetwood and just picked up a 76 caprice, oops I said too much, pics coming real soon.


Psta said:


> man im not gonna lie. i been getting frustrated with my car trying to get it done.seems like every time i take 2 steps forward,i take one bacc. concidered eveing trading it. but videos like this and progress pics and pics in general on here keep me from making that mistake!! thanks homies!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> Found this on instagram


uffin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

look at this stranger.....

what up justcruisin


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> I have one for sale 26k orig. Miles Brand New Condition!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone buy this before l cut it up!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

This One Comming On Tuesday Also For Sale!






















28k Original Miles 

One Owner.

She Bought It Right Off The Showroom Floor ln 1976.

No Joke Little Old Lady 

They Are Only Original Once!

Both In Mint Condition No Rust At All!

Call Or Text Gary 916-208-8099. No Pm's Please!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

spook said:


> I hear you,, I sold my glasshouse a few years ago and regretted it, I tried a Fleetwood but always missed my glasshouse. seen this video and sold the Fleetwood and just picked up a 76 caprice, oops I said too much, pics coming real soon.


 AS SOON AS YOU SELL IT, YOU REGRET IT
BUT THEN A NEW G/HOUSE HUNT BEGINS


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> pm sent!


Pm sent


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

man a 64 would have been easier to build!!! i didnt realize it would be a headache to build one the right way!! this is my dream car. the 1st car i ever wanted to fix up.in the end, i know it will be worth all the stress and headachs.............................right?!?!?! LOL


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yes it will be worth it all....

glasshouse>any catalog impala 

:inout:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> This One Comming On Tuesday Also For Sale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Wtf lol


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> AS SOON AS YOU SELL IT, YOU REGRET IT
> BUT THEN A NEW G/HOUSE HUNT BEGINS


Yes the hunt is on


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/4108479359.html


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/4149608134.html l know its a project but l think l wood take it if it was closer.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

looks pretty rusty for 3K

:inout:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ALITTLE OVER A WEEK TIL



GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HERE`S A DEAL, NOT MINE.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-C...3322601cc&item=151165206988&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> ALITTLE OVER A WEEK TIL
> 
> GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC!!!


You gonna be there?



MR.59 said:


> HERE`S A DEAL, NOT MINE.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-C...3322601cc&item=151165206988&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


Yea I like that one :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> You gonna be there?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I like that one :thumbsup:



yea I'm going...I missed last year


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> I have one for sale 26k orig. Miles Brand New Condition!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> This One Comming On Tuesday Also For Sale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT beautiful cars bro!! dammmm


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Next ??


damn gary ur buyin up all the glasshouses


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Psta said:


> man a 64 would have been easier to build!!! i didnt realize it would be a headache to build one the right way!! this is my dream car. the 1st car i ever wanted to fix up.in the end, i know it will be worth all the stress and headachs.............................right?!?!?! LOL


 Yup! I've been trying to cover every detail on my Glasshouse. Almost done


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

oh fuckin shit!!!!

you ain't fuckin around....:inout:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Next ??


this one had no bids on ebay, did not sell,, maybe 5g will buy it?
maybe i`ll have room for 1 more aftr my 58 leaves this week??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

do it perry!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> this one had no bids on ebay, did not sell,, maybe 5g will buy it?
> maybe i`ll have room for 1 more aftr my 58 leaves this week??


That'd be a good deal!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Like they said. Never seen so many pop up for sale on here at the same time before.


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


>


Amazing work!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Like they said. Never seen so many pop up for sale on here at the same time before.


someone might be getting ready to reproduce them, so everyone is selling the originals?
seen this happen with the ZENITH KNOCK OFFS, maybe this could be happing here?:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fuck that...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

harborareaPhil said:


> used to find them all the time 10 years ago for around $200
> 
> if it's solid $200-$300 all day...


Sold it for 250 plus got a header panel with a nice hood badge, NOS grill script and some convertible parts for my dad. Cool dude out of the bay goes by impalamike510 on IG. He bought for a customer.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

My Dad said:


> Sold it for 250 plus got a header panel with a nice hood badge, NOS grill script and some convertible parts for my dad. Cool dude out of the bay goes by impalamike510 on IG. He bought for a customer.


IMPALA mike is a good dude to do busieness with! he also happens to be my next door neighbor!! he has been a big help to me with my build!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


LOCO-LOUIE said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

brn2ridelo said:


> this question gets asked as much as the rearend question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link to these please.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

My Dad said:


> Link to these please.


Ebay


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Attention Ghouse fans, this is the deal not to miss out on. Just throwing it out there to anyone to see if you would be interested. I'm located in the Oceanside Ca. I will be selling tickets in and around the LA, IE, and San Diego areas. Thanks for viewing and Good Luck....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ala-glasshouse-tickets-20-click-see-info.html


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

just posted this on my Instagram. Hope thats ok. If not ill take it off.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Repost it on yours


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


>


I Love the way you didn't grind off the welds on the frame work!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Here Comes The Silver Streak!







In The Pouring Rain 

She Told Me Thats The 1st Time It Has Ever Been Rained On !

Oh Yea Little Old Lady From Back East.

Her Husband Passed In 1986 lt Never Left The Garage Since!

Only Original Once.

It sure looks like loco_louie is comming out Strong 

Very Nice


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Here Comes The Silver Streak!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks dope on top of that transporter!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Hopper.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> look at this stranger.....
> 
> what up justcruisin


Still drivin the G-House everyday.. just watched that video of last years picnic, sweet video but made me wish my ride was cleaner and JUICED! :happysad:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Took this pic this morning of a mural I've been working on.. No pumps in my trunk (yet), just boxes and boxes of spray cans.. Getting too cold to finish the rest this year..








(don't laugh at my balloon tires)


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Here Comes The Silver Streak!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice caprice bro


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Took this pic this morning of a mural I've been working on.. No pumps in my trunk (yet), just boxes and boxes of spray cans.. Getting too cold to finish the rest this year..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More pics of t-tops inside and out


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> More pics of t-tops inside and out


When I was cutting and fitting.. still need to reinforce some more places


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Here Comes The Silver Streak!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Looks like they had to unload a lot of cars to get yours off lol. Wonder why they put it so far back


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JustCruisin said:


> Took this pic this morning of a mural I've been working on.. No pumps in my trunk (yet), just boxes and boxes of spray cans.. Getting too cold to finish the rest this year..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


them fuckers full of helium?
that shits floating away :rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


>



I love seeing the weld pattern on the frame! that shit looks better to me than molded smooth!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> When I was cutting and fitting.. still need to reinforce some more places


bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Nice! Looks like they had to unload a lot of cars to get yours off lol. Wonder why they put it so far back


I didnt not want another car dripping anything on it.
He was there for 4 hours


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> them fuckers full of helium?
> that shits floating away :rofl:


:roflmao: I miss skatin on 13's... :yessad:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

mouldings on the driver side are on!!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hell yes!!!!


I'm gonna have some great progress...Sunday I have the 'ok to bring my 76' body to work.... :420: 

stay tuned


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> hell yes!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have some great progress...Sunday I have the 'ok to bring my 76' body to work.... :420:
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a couple goodies for my glasshouse brothers

Nice battery tray


Front fender, one door and one quarter body moldings 


Sport mirrors


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

How much Dezzy for the mirrors ? This weekend would be a nice day to come to seatown


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> How much Dezzy for the mirrors ? This weekend would be a nice day to come to seatown


would be even better to come to L.A.

join the fest  my USO


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> How much Dezzy for the mirrors ? This weekend would be a nice day to come to seatown


hey dezzy did the guy on ig hit u up for some 72' parts 
I tagged ur name to his pic


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> How much Dezzy for the mirrors ? This weekend would be a nice day to come to seatown


Ima text you homie  Come thru and ride in my Camaro :biggrin:



harborareaPhil said:


> hell yes!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have some great progress...Sunday I have the 'ok to bring my 76' body to work.... :420:
> ...


"Bring you glasshouse to work" day!!!



harborareaPhil said:


> would be even better to come to L.A.
> 
> join the fest  my USO


I was trying to come too but my finances didn't work out on time  I might still fly down next week tho and see who wants to take me to tha Shaw *cough cough Green eyes :yes:



harborareaPhil said:


> hey dezzy did the guy on ig hit u up for some 72' parts
> I tagged ur name to his pic


Naw not yet. I don't have that license plate thing he wanted tho.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

you got that dezzy



heartofthacity said:


> Ima text you homie  Come thru and ride in my Camaro :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Batazz59 (Jan 8, 2010)

my glasshouse and my grandson Arnold this week


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

inkera said:


> you got that dezzy


Bet :biggrin:



Batazz59 said:


> my glasshouse and my grandson Arnold this week


They did their damn thang on that mural. Bad boy right there!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

just picked up a 76 caprice, its needing a few things, hood hinges/ front bumper/window weather strips., not sure what else, haven't really checked it out. pics coming real soon when the weather gets a little nicer, feels so good to have a glasshouse sitting in my driveway,


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Batazz59 said:


> my glasshouse and my grandson Arnold this week


I remember this car before the murals when it was in LRM pics taken at Pharaohs water park in Redlands :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

spook said:


> just picked up a 76 caprice, its needing a few things, hood hinges/ front bumper/window weather strips., not sure what else, haven't really checked it out. pics coming real soon when the weather gets a little nicer, feels so good to have a glasshouse sitting in my driveway,


congrats and welcome back brother


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

What time is the fest? Gonna try to roll


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Batazz59 said:


> my glasshouse and my grandson Arnold this week


dope!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

wheres the best place to buy window/ trunk weatherstripping?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

guess what tomm is?

WHOS ROLLING UP?


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Is the Glasshouse picnic still going on? ?? If so what's a good time to show up? ?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm going. Gonna be my first drive in the new car, wish me luck lol. If Im not there Ive broken down haha

I heard it was midday?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea I'll prob head out around 11...

hope there's a good turnout


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

I will be leaving around 5 or 6 am down to LA; I should be there around 11:00 am, I will see everyone tomorrow. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I'll have some beers on ice


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Brothers , I wish I could come out with my rag when it's done. To me, I'd rather ride the streets of LA than bring my ride to Vegas ss.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Anybody have a super clean back glass for a 74 that they want to part with?


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Spitta!:thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Well so far only 3 people posted their going. And I seen 1 say something about beer!!! So thats all I need to hear im there.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Anybody have a super clean back glass for a 74 that they want to part with?


I do but you know where I'm at lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Anybody have a super clean back glass for a 74 that they want to part with?


pm me I have an extra


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

76 Glass said:


> Well so far only 3 people posted their going. And I seen 1 say something about beer!!! So thats all I need to hear im there.


oh and blunts too


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Please flood the fest with pics of the fest


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

...Instagram will be filled also


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I do but you know where I'm at lol


 Yeah, I know. Thanks Dezzy.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> I'll have some beers on ice


:thumbsup: harborareaPhil


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

I'll be there with my half done rag.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> pm me I have an extra


 pm sent


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> Brothers , I wish I could come out with my rag when it's done. To me, I'd rather ride the streets of LA than bring my ride to Vegas ss.


That's right bro..

I hope every body has a safe trip and a good time out there.. I wont be in attendance either. My 68 impala had a little mishap 

a few weeks ago, and all I can think about is getting her out of intensive care and back on the road!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Psta said:


> View attachment 904010
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats the ticket !


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> ...Instagram will be filled also


I'll be waiting on the ig flicks


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

have fun, take plenty pics.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Like a little kid waiting on these pics!! LOL!!


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

Was gonna head out to the Glasshouse Fest today for pics, how's the weather, is it still happening?
https://www.facebook.com/pages/CandiesChrome-Beauties/166000153603940


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Where is there a good spot to park trailers? ???


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

ok homies this is what I have I was only out there for a few hours I know more pulled up after I left.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

found this thread on facebook for ghouses may help if you need parts https://www.facebook.com/groups/1415416362025621/


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

got a couple of flicks up on ig @greeneyeswitthathotglass will post pics on layitlow later this evening


BIG RED said:


> I'll be waiting on the ig flicks


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

I had a great time at our 6th year Glass/Rag house fest. I met some new and old brother at the fest and had a great time talking. Well, until next year I will be there again, Good Lord Willing. Stay cool and God Bless from the Vic's.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I heard Curren$y was there


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

kjkj87 said:


> View attachment 911785
> View attachment 911793
> View attachment 911801
> 
> ...


What is that interior out of...looks good


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> I love seeing the weld pattern on the frame! that shit looks better to me than molded smooth![/short QUOTE]
> Nice crosslace and canted short ears


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

That was out of the homies 74 from ONE BAD Creation.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

We'res the pics of the picnic??


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

76classic said:


> We'res the pics of the picnic??


Instagram!!!!!


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

that's all I have phone was about to die.spitta Andretti at Ghouse fest.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

ill get some up next week. had to leave the country in a hurry today. had a good time, nice to put names to faces..


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

theres a few on my instagram - @ninja_tuner


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

spook said:


> just picked up a 76 caprice, its needing a few things, hood hinges/ front bumper/window weather strips., not sure what else, haven't really checked it out. pics coming real soon when the weather gets a little nicer, feels so good to have a glasshouse sitting in my driveway,


Nice. Welcome back.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

And nice pics everyone. Thanks for sharing. Really wish i could make it out one year. 
Only time will tell.


----------



## Batazz59 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have glasshouse parts for sale look under vehicle parts for sale can deliver to Pomona swap meet 1-76zero-880-1323 have other parts besides in pics!!!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Jcs said:


> View attachment 914202
> View attachment 914226
> View attachment 914234
> View attachment 914242
> ...


That's dope that Curren$y came thru


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> That's dope that Curren$y came thru


yea was a surprise to everyone that knows him.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Right on Vic always a pleasure seeing you and junior...hopefully will run into you at the New Years if you come down again



shops laggard said:


> I had a great time at our 6th year Glass/Rag house fest. I met some new and old brother at the fest and had a great time talking. Well, until next year I will be there again, Good Lord Willing. Stay cool and God Bless from the Vic's.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Love the pics!! everyone glasshouses are looking great! Working hard trying to get one or both of mine worthy to make the trip to the Glasshouse picnic one of these years!! 
Great job guys! uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

socapots said:


> Nice. Welcome back.


x 2..


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

The picnic pics def keep me going in this 20 degree weather :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Jcs said:


> View attachment 914202
> View attachment 914226
> View attachment 914234
> View attachment 914242
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

wow that looks great!!!

keep it going brother...yea picnic have some nice glasshouses show up


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dlinehustler said:


> The picnic pics def keep me going in this 20 degree weather :uh:


Wow. I wish i had that kinda Skill. Nice stuff man


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

dlinehustler said:


> *The picnic pics def keep me going in this 20 degree weather* :uh:


My froes are tozen....hno:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

dlinehustler said:


> The picnic pics def keep me going in this 20 degree weather :uh:


What's up homie ? Shit it's looking good ?about time ol pink got back to work on it ?.......when's it gonna be done


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Had a great time at my first glass house fest. Def hope to see more of yall next year. "I'm the yellow one"


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

lol yea nobody really introduced each other...

....18 pack of coronas....got home 16 were still there...:rofl:


:420: too blown to drink


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Right on....enjoyed the show y'all put on while you we're leaving



glasshouse818 said:


> Had a great time at my first glass house fest. Def hope to see more of yall next year. "I'm the yellow one"


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Anybody Gona post pics of glasshouse picnic here.


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

inkera said:


> Right on....enjoyed the show y'all put on while you we're leaving


We had to liven the party a little...


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

glasshouse818 said:


> We had to liven the party a little...


More fun on the freeway home.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

glasshouse818 said:


> We had to liven the party a little...


Nice shot!


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Great pics Glasshouse818!!!!!


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice pics I missed out!!! Quick question what size roof do u guys prefer 42"or44" I'm getting ready for 1


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

dlinehustler said:


> The picnic pics def keep me going in this 20 degree weather :uh:


 looking good


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

glasshouse818 said:


> Had a great time at my first glass house fest. Def hope to see more of yall next year. "I'm the yellow one"


 hey homie, thanks for the patience on the way to the fest.seemed you wanted to get there fast.lol.you know me.hi and slow.lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JustCruisin said:


> Nice shot!


No doubt.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dannyp said:


> Nice pics I missed out!!! Quick question what size roof do u guys prefer 42"or44" I'm getting ready for 1


I think these guys are mostly 44s
Thought i remember someone saying it was a tight fit too.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


glasshouse818 said:


> We had to liven the party a little...


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

hella shot



JustCruisin said:


> Nice shot!


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

thats what im talkingf bout :thumbsup:



glasshouse818 said:


> More fun on the freeway home.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

JERKDOGG said:


> Anybody know what kind or type of chrome trim is being used to outline the 1/4 vinyl tops?
> 
> Like this.....
> 
> ...



It's OG trim, that's my old girl


----------



## capricehouse (Jul 12, 2013)

*TTT*

TTT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

socapots said:


> Wow. I wish i had that kinda Skill. Nice stuff man


Thanks Brother!



JustCruisin said:


> My froes are tozen....hno:


And hands & face.... lol! fuk the midwest from nov to march 



SouthSide76 said:


> What's up homie ? Shit it's looking good about time ol pink got back to work on it .......when's it gonna be done


Hey bro!! well it wasnt JUST Pank on it, the homie Wes got busy on it too. Im gonna get at you about some parts soon too....



Jcs said:


> looking good


Thanks Bro!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

dannyp said:


> Nice pics I missed out!!! Quick question what size roof do u guys prefer 42"or44" I'm getting ready for 1


Jus got a 44" in mine this summer. Love it, but dont think you can go wrong either way. :thumbsup:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

here's my contribution to the rag house family,small block 400 completely done inside and out. Have to Chrome everything around the engine bay. I have upper and lower reinforced a-arms and a whole lot of parts to go to chrome's. its going to be a long fight but I'm in it to win it.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that's right


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SHOULD JUST COMBINE BOTH THREADS TOGETHER FOR 2014
GLASSHOUSE AND RAGHOUSE?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yep


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

kjkj87 said:


> here's my contribution to the rag house family,small block 400 completely done inside and out. Have to Chrome everything around the engine bay. I have upper and lower reinforced a-arms and a whole lot of parts to go to chrome's. its going to be a long fight but I'm in it to win it.
> View attachment 921034
> View attachment 921050
> View attachment 921058
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

dannyp said:


> Nice pics I missed out!!! Quick question what size roof do u guys prefer 42"or44" I'm getting ready for 1


Do that 44 I wish I had it!


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Jcs said:


> hey homie, thanks for the patience on the way to the fest.seemed you wanted to get there fast.lol.you know me.hi and slow.lol


If I had my shit done up like yours I'd be creepin too.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> yep


that raghouse thread don`t move, so might as well
what about 71 to 73`s?
i vote no


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

glasshouse818 said:


> More fun on the freeway home.



That's the business!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

kjkj87 said:


> here's my contribution to the rag house family,small block 400 completely done inside and out. Have to Chrome everything around the engine bay. I have upper and lower reinforced a-arms and a whole lot of parts to go to chrome's. its going to be a long fight but I'm in it to win it.
> View attachment 921034
> View attachment 921050
> View attachment 921058
> ...



It's getting there!


----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

kjkj87 said:


> here's my contribution to the rag house family,small block 400 completely done inside and out. Have to Chrome everything around the engine bay. I have upper and lower reinforced a-arms and a whole lot of parts to go to chrome's. its going to be a long fight but I'm in it to win it.
> View attachment 921034
> View attachment 921050
> View attachment 921058
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

FlatBroke74Raghouse said:


>


:wow: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FlatBroke74Raghouse said:


> http://s916.photobucket.com/user/74raghouse/media/20131123_133420_zps36fcabf9.jpg.html


i like this one!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

great pics....

caught me in a couple of them


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave: If anybody is looking for a complete convertible top pm me. Hardware and all.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

FlatBroke74Raghouse said:


>


:thumbsup:SHE LOOKING GOOD BROTHER:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: If anybody is looking for a complete convertible top pm me. Hardware and all.


:thumbsup:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

being at the glasshouse picnic and looking at all the glasshouses on the Internet is keeping me inspired to try and build one of the baddest rag houses out here. Now with that being said, here it is the first of the month and bills need to be paid I went and took my interior to the shop. So if I don't have a house to live in, I can always move into the GlassHouse. Lol


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:SHE LOOKING GOOD BROTHER:thumbsup:


Thanks my brother! I hope you and your family had a great thanksgiving day?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

spook said:


>


Looks good I'm holding out for the right one to come my way :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

spook said:


>


clean color combo, on a optioned out LANDAU


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Looks good I'm holding out for the right one to come my way :thumbsup::thumbsup:


you waiting for the old granny driving to church?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

got a real good deal on it, couldnt pass it up, has the power seats /windows/ locks, rear window defrost. runs good.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

spook said:


>


:thumbsup: I have a black dash for you


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

shops laggard said:


> Thanks my brother! I hope you and your family had a great thanksgiving day?


YES SR HOPE YOURS WAS FULL OF FAMILY AND FRIENDS :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

spook said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> you waiting for the old granny driving to church?


Yes Sir she's out there some were


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

spook said:


>


Clean!!!!!


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

X2 Very clean..


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

all original 76 caprice landau. 350 101k miles power windows power door locks tilt steering cruise control. runs beautiful. interior near mint. exterior very clean no rust. some bubbling under vinyl top on the bottom of quarter windows . door lips quarter panels rockers door jambs floor pans trunk pan, all super solid and clean. car is not perfect but above average for sure. located in Chicago $8000.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

spook said:


>


beautiful!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Miss my 75. I've been out the game for the last 5 years.. Time to get back into a glasshouse, so brothers keep me posted if something pops up, looking for a driver, can be a running driveable project


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cleAn85 said:


> all original 76 caprice landau. 350 101k miles power windows power door locks tilt steering cruise control. runs beautiful. interior near mint. exterior very clean no rust. some bubbling under vinyl top on the bottom of quarter windows . door lips quarter panels rockers door jambs floor pans trunk pan, all super solid and clean. car is not perfect but above average for sure. located in Chicago $8000.


was 6k on ebay


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I got asked about a glass convertible window but don't know who asked :dunno:. I have one up for grabs now


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

kjkj87 said:


> View attachment 930858


 Don't have that issue, any more pix ?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

nice





spook said:


>


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Nice



spook said:


>


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> was 6k on ebay


thanks for your observation, but the bid was starting at 6500 it was not on ebay for 6000


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

spook said:


>


I must have scrolled past a dozen people quoting this...
And never got bored looking at it. That is a sweet find man. 
You guys got all the nice ones down there. I have yet to see one up where i am. maybe one day loo


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> I must have scrolled past a dozen people quoting this...
> And never got bored looking at it. That is a sweet find man.
> You guys got all the nice ones down there. I have yet to see one up where i am. maybe one day loo


i find ragtops up your way, and cheap too


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> i find ragtops up your way, and cheap too


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Glasshouse fam, I need your help. I have a 76 clip and a 75 rad support. I notched it out but it's still not fitting and it's at the body shop and they want me to buy a 76 rad support. Does anybody know exactly what all kids u have to do to put a 76 clip on a 75 rad support???????


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

regal.1980 said:


> Glasshouse fam, I need your help. I have a 76 clip and a 75 rad support. I notched it out but it's still not fitting and it's at the body shop and they want me to buy a 76 rad support. Does anybody know exactly what all kids u have to do to put a 76 clip on a 75 rad support???????


Notch where the headlight piece fits into the rad support. 5 mins worth of trimming.


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks homie. I must not have notched it out far Enuff. They said it still had a ways to go


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

regal.1980 said:


> Thanks homie. I must not have notched it out far Enuff. They said it still had a ways to go


What I did was try and fit just that piece into the support with everything else (header,corners) off so I could see where it hit. It'll fit just keep trying


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

Looking for some75-76 doors homies just the shells in LA area if possible thanks in advance pm me


----------



## harrison12 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi,
I read your post. I thing your post very well for every people and I have a small website.
Bozzauto-removal service through which you can get. If your feel good, please come to our site will see.
Thank 
Car body removal services in Perth
Car removal service in Perth


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harrison12 said:


> Hi,
> I read your post. I thing your post very well for every people and I have a small website.
> Bozzauto-removal service through which you can get. If your feel good, please come to our site will see.
> Thank
> ...


Spam??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Spam??


either that or YODA wrote it?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Does any one know where I can buy window moulding trim clips front and back either new or used


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> Does any one know where I can buy window moulding trim clips front and back either new or used


POST UP A PIC OF THE CLIPS YOU NEED


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice, thought it would have sold for more &#55357;&#56905;


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sdropnem said:


> Nice, thought it would have sold for more &#55357;&#56905;


you always think these cars SHOULD bring big money, but they really don`t


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> you always think these cars SHOULD bring big money, but they really don`t


One day they will


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> you always think these cars SHOULD bring big money, but they really don`t


Yea I was surprised too. And tha announcers were some dorks smh lol. Talking about its a 454 conversion and a 525 motor wtf?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

I now know glasshouses are hard to find parts for, are there any places that do repro parts for them?

Im after nothing in particular but would be good to know what parts are readily available from stores or online.

Anyone got a list?

Thanks


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

firme63ragtop said:


> One day they will


i have been owning these cars since they were new, and not really a giant increase in prices, only the the real nice 1 owner cars can bring over 10k, look at that white/red top landau that was on ebay, it looked clean, and never saw 1 bid the 1st time it ran, it was only at 6k .( not comparing to a candied and chromed car)
these are fun to own, and a real iconic car to have in your collection. but prices are low.
i like the low prices , maybe someday i`ll bring another convert home


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> POST UP A PIC OF THE CLIPS YOU NEED


first one on the left rear window on the right is front window


----------



## Batazz59 (Jan 8, 2010)

orlando said:


> View attachment 937770
> View attachment 937778
> first one on the left rear window on the right is front window


car quest auto parts has them


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Well we here enjoy 'em and that's all that really matters k no!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sdropnem said:


> Well we here enjoy 'em and that's all that really matters k no!


they are addicting
can`t go without one, once you have had one


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> View attachment 937770
> View attachment 937778
> first one on the left rear window on the right is front window


most auto parts stores carry those clips auto zone, napa store


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

thank you Batazz59 and MR59


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> they are addicting
> can`t go without one, once you have had one


 Amen brother! Happy housin'


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

andrewlister said:


> I now know glasshouses are hard to find parts for, are there any places that do repro parts for them?
> 
> Im after nothing in particular but would be good to know what parts are readily available from stores or online.
> 
> ...


Fillers...and other than that 72-73 interior stuff fits and you can get that..


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

So are the wheels different on a 74 than a 75/76. I'm talking about the studs and bolt pattern?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> i have been owning these cars since they were new, and not really a giant increase in prices, only the the real nice 1 owner cars can bring over 10k, look at that white/red top landau that was on ebay, it looked clean, and never saw 1 bid the 1st time it ran, it was only at 6k .( not comparing to a candied and chromed car)
> these are fun to own, and a real iconic car to have in your collection. but prices are low.
> i like the low prices , maybe someday i`ll bring another convert home


I love them. They're worth a million bucks to me :biggrin: I'm glad I don't have to spend Chevelle money to build my Glasshouse tho lol


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> I love them. They're worth a million bucks to me :biggrin: I'm glad I don't have to spend Chevelle money to build my Glasshouse tho lol


That's why I went a saved this one last weekend from rotting away


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> i have been owning these cars since they were new, and not really a giant increase in prices, only the the real nice 1 owner cars can bring over 10k, look at that white/red top landau that was on ebay, it looked clean, and never saw 1 bid the 1st time it ran, it was only at 6k .( not comparing to a candied and chromed car)
> these are fun to own, and a real iconic car to have in your collection. but prices are low.
> i like the low prices , maybe someday i`ll bring another convert home


they reall dont bring the big money, never have unless they are rediculously low mile 1 owner cars or rags. they are appealing to a small group of people that are true glasshouse addicts, as all of the people in the fest are,i love them and will always grab one if its a clean ride, like perry says the hunt is always on!:yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

cheloRO75 said:


> That's why I went a saved this one last weekend from rotting away


Daaaamn!!! She's gonna need some love lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

piece of cake


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Daaaamn!!! She's gonna need some love lol





harborareaPhil said:


> piece of cake



getting it like this already saved me the step of tearing down.....:roflmao:....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fuckin A


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> they reall dont bring the big money, never have unless they are rediculously low mile 1 owner cars or rags. they are appealing to a small group of people that are true glasshouse addicts, as all of the people in the fest are,i love them and will always grab one if its a clean ride, like perry says the hunt is always on!:yes:


the hunts the best part, i don`t the WITHDRAWLS when you don`t have one! but the fact that these appeal to only a small group of guys, this demand will keep reproduces from making bigger parts, maybe it will change oneday.
it would be nice to be able to open a catalog and see new interior parts and side trim.


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

FlatBroke74Raghouse said:


>


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Zenith 2way Hexed Lazer Etched Knock Offs & Campbell Chips


http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/4233934050.html


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Found this on instagram


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

cheloRO75 said:


> getting it like this already saved me the step of tearing down.....:roflmao:....


A quik buff and she'll be good as new ..lol good find


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> Found this on instagram










like the flake


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that fucker is badass!!!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice and Green!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> that fucker is badass!!!


Agreed it's almost exactly like I would build one.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Who you got :biggrin: Any bets?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

_Chargers Son!_


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Who you got :biggrin: Any bets?


49ERS HOMIE:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


>


 what the fuck? 




MR.59 said:


> the hunts the best part, i don`t the WITHDRAWLS when you don`t have one! but the fact that these appeal to only a small group of guys, this demand will keep reproduces from making bigger parts, maybe it will change oneday.
> it would be nice to be able to open a catalog and see new interior parts and side trim.


x74-75-76:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:inout:

catalog for parts....no thanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> like the flake


Yea I'm digging this 



BLUE OWL said:


> 49ERS HOMIE:biggrin:


We'll see you guys in a few weeks :biggrin: In SEATTLE 



harborareaPhil said:


> :inout:
> 
> catalog for parts....no thanks


X2


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> :inout:
> 
> catalog for parts....no thanks


I like original parts too, but thinking about the glasshousers that are just getting into it, and didn`t have a chance to stock pile N.O.S. parts like we did.
this would get more cars on the road faster, it would be nice to be able to buy new side trim, and not have to see wavy body trim on a car, or has to use the dreaded stick-on trim.
reproduced parts may never happen , but it would give guys a boost to finish a car, instead of selling it after finding out nobody SELLS the parts you need to complete your car, and the only options are used parts


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> Found this on instagram



uffin:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a question on a pollution controlled car like a 76 caprice would i be better of going with cat back dual exhaust or a true dual exhaust.any help would be cool.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Id think anything with a working EGR. Would be good. No?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea I'm digging this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD GAME BRO


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

socapots said:


> Id think anything with a working EGR. Would be good. No?


my problem is this if i do it old school i have to have dual exhaust cross member and two catalytic converters. if i do a cat back setup i only have to use 1 cat. and my single exhaust cross member.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> my problem is this if i do it old school i have to have dual exhaust cross member and two catalytic converters. if i do a cat back setup i only have to use 1 cat. and my single exhaust cross member.


i think you need to return the car to a stock pipe set up, the NEW smog laws ARE ALOT DIFFERENT THAT STARTED THIS LAST YEAR.
no more stick the sniffer in the tail pipe, they plug into the cars computer, so not real sure how to up fit a 76
i have mine to do also, and it has ZERO smog equipment on it, it was a factory 48 state car, not a 50 state that would have included calif.
i gotta reg it before i can drive it


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> Found this on instagram


YES.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> i think you need to return the car to a stock pipe set up, the NEW smog laws ARE ALOT DIFFERENT THAT STARTED THIS LAST YEAR.
> no more stick the sniffer in the tail pipe, they plug into the cars computer, so not real sure how to up fit a 76
> i have mine to do also, and it has ZERO smog equipment on it, it was a factory 48 state car, not a 50 state that would have included calif.
> i gotta reg it before i can drive it


they can only stick the sniffer in the tailpipe their is no computer not unless you changed engines i have a ca car with smog pump and all that other crap.i just want to know if my plans for exhaust are right?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

orlando said:


> my problem is this if i do it old school i have to have dual exhaust cross member and two catalytic converters. if i do a cat back setup i only have to use 1 cat. and my single exhaust cross member.


Ahhh I gotcha. 
I'd say whatever you want to see is better. If everything else is old school then 2 cats.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

socapots said:


> Ahhh I gotcha.
> I'd say whatever you want to see is better. If everything else is old school then 2 cats.


that's the kind of info I was looking for. thanks and point taken!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> they can only stick the sniffer in the tailpipe their is no computer not unless you changed engines i have a ca car with smog pump and all that other crap.i just want to know if my plans for exhaust are right?


GO TO A SMOG SHOP AND ASK WHAT YOU NEED FOR YOUR CAR TO PASS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> GO TO A SMOG SHOP AND ASK WHAT YOU NEED FOR YOUR CAR TO PASS


Or ask how much to do it on the side and not take your car at all I've done a few cars that way that didn't have any smog equipment in it at all 
at that time I was just paying $100 gave him my registration and about 2-4hrs later went to the dmv and all was good all info was in there system and was good to go


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Thank you guy's I will look around for a shop . I just got my stuff back from the polisher I didn't want to go chrome so I polished all of my trim .now I have to get all my materials for paint. So it's still kind of early but asking questions I'll be ready for when the time comes


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Or ask how much to do it on the side and not take your car at all I've done a few cars that way that didn't have any smog equipment in it at all
> at that time I was just paying $100 gave him my registration and about 2-4hrs later went to the dmv and all was good all info was in there system and was good to go


damn 100 each?
over here last price i got was 350.00 for 1 car, that was before the new smog rules


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> damn 100 each?
> over here last price i got was 350.00 for 1 car, that was before the new smog rules


That was a few years back I'm sure now its gone up in price but to me I'd rather pay that than going back and forth trying to figure out what I need to make it pass when there's no smog equipment in it at all


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone know who the best place would be to alter my air bag setup in my 76?

Gotta be in LA

Cheers


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh and audio installation as well


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> Anyone know who the best place would be to alter my air bag setup in my 76?
> 
> Gotta be in LA
> 
> Cheers


check out hoppos they do nice air setups


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

kjkj87 said:


> here's my contribution to the rag house family,small block 400 completely done inside and out. Have to Chrome everything around the engine bay. I have upper and lower reinforced a-arms and a whole lot of parts to go to chrome's. its going to be a long fight but I'm in it to win it.
> View attachment 921034
> View attachment 921050
> View attachment 921058
> ...


anybody looking for some 360 degree swivel seats ?


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

spook said:


>


You just can't stay away from them glasshouses. Nice pick up Spook.:thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

like they say, once you go glasshouse, you never go back, thanks.


Lots_a_lows said:


> You just can't stay away from them glasshouses. Nice pick up Spook.:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

AMB1800 said:


>


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

socapots said:


>



bro u never swung thru for your parts....:dunno:


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

For Sale: NEW PRICE 
Asking $10,000 obo or trade for 62, 63 or 64 Impala
Located in Flint, MI
1974 Chevrolet Impala
350 Small Block w/ chrome
76,000+ miles
Pewter Metallic Paint
Patterned out, Flaked out top
Stock Black Interior
2 Pumps, Chrome CCE
8 Batteries
Rims : 14X7 100 spoke OG Wire Wheels w/ flake and patterns, Chrome with Black Anodized spokes, chrome 2-bar knock off w/o inserts

Chrome includes : Valve covers, air cleaner, brake booster, master cylinder, radiator top support, inner and outer tie rod ends, front cylinders, upper and lower A-arms, steerling linkage, pitman arm, and front springs, hood hinges, etc.

THE ONLY REASON THIS IS UP FOR SALE IS BECAUSE I Need to get my hands on 64 non-SS.

I love this car and hate to get rid of it. This car has been very well taken take of and seldom driven. I usually put it on my trailer and take it to shows. I also have skirts, chrome oil pan, chrome transmission housing and chrome fly wheel cover that come with the car. The car has never been 3-wheeled or abuse.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

So many bad ass rides.... It's nice to see that we're all taking our houses to the next level.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

spook said:


>




:thumbsup:




kjkj87 said:


> being at the glasshouse picnic and looking at all the glasshouses on the Internet is keeping me inspired to try and build one of the baddest rag houses out here. Now with that being said, here it is the first of the month and bills need to be paid I went and took my interior to the shop. So if I don't have a house to live in, I can always move into the GlassHouse. Lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> Or ask how much to do it on the side and not take your car at all I've done a few cars that way that didn't have any smog equipment in it at all
> at that time I was just paying $100 gave him my registration and about 2-4hrs later went to the dmv and all was good all info was in there system and was good to go


My car is a 76 with dual glasspack's strait back with no smog pump and no catt's... I used to pay 100-150 to get my smog certificate every other year hear in California, Registration was due in Nov, I just paid 100 for my tag's yesterday.. son of a bitch.. 

the car is going to have to be smog'd come Nov 2014, and now with this new Star system it will probably run me $350 to get it to pass! That's to much money for a car that I never drive! come next November I am going to register it Non operational..

Im thinking about buying a salvage 75 caprice and changing the vin# and plates!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> My car is a 76 with dual glasspack's strait back with no smog pump and no catt's... I used to pay 100-150 to get my smog certificate every other year hear in California, Registration was due in Nov, I just paid 100 for my tag's yesterday.. son of a bitch..
> 
> the car is going to have to be smog'd come Nov 2014, and now with this new Star system it will probably run me $350 to get it to pass! That's to much money for a car that I never drive! come next November I am going to register it Non operational..
> 
> Im thinking about buying a salvage 75 caprice and changing the vin# and plates!


THAT`S WHAT I`M TAKING ABOUT MAN,,,,, they gonna strangle hold these old cars back into extiction.
i still haven`t done my car, but t`s starting in 1014 uh? i read it wrong then, i thought it was in this year.
looks like we better smog this shit fast! cause i heard them cop cars and insection lights have them plate readers in them, and the computer scans the front view and and pics out the car with bad plates


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

All this smog talk makes me want to sell my (for collectors purpose only) 74 glass clean title w/proof of non op, vin,plates, trim tag and door sticker:dunno:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> So many bad ass rides.... It's nice to see that we're all taking our houses to the next level.


oh yes!

any updates on yours ?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> My car is a 76 with dual glasspack's strait back with no smog pump and no catt's... I used to pay 100-150 to get my smog certificate every other year hear in California, Registration was due in Nov, I just paid 100 for my tag's yesterday.. son of a bitch..
> 
> the car is going to have to be smog'd come Nov 2014, and now with this new Star system it will probably run me $350 to get it to pass! That's to much money for a car that I never drive! come next November I am going to register it Non operational..
> 
> Im thinking about buying a salvage 75 caprice and changing the vin# and plates!


is that how it's done ? because if so I'm gonna start lookin.


----------



## capricehouse (Jul 12, 2013)

48-49 state cars don't have smog pumps but do come with a cat & egr used car can be SMOGED in California threw federal laws little white tag on your radiator cover it say 49 states this is how smog tec can tell


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

capricehouse said:


> 48-49 state cars don't have smog pumps but do come with a cat & egr used car can be SMOGED in California threw federal laws little white tag on your radiator cover it say 49 states this is how smog tec can tell


my car don't have that sticker any more. but i do have egr,cat and smog pump


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> THAT`S WHAT I`M TAKING ABOUT MAN,,,,, they gonna strangle hold these old cars back into extiction.
> i still haven`t done my car, but t`s starting in 1014 uh? i read it wrong then, i thought it was in this year.
> looks like we better smog this shit fast! cause i heard them cop cars and insection lights have them plate readers in them, and the computer scans the front view and and pics out the car with bad plates


 
that star shit is out now! my 01 maxima needed smog in the begging of 2013 and it took forever and cost me $350 to 

gangster smog it... SMOG EXEMPT cars in California stop at 1975 because of Arnold Schwarzenegger.. before him a car could be exempt when it hit 30 years old.. but now it's capped at 1975.. dmv makes us smog our cars every other year. so i paid the registration on the caprice this year.. but Nov 2014 I think I am going to go non op.. and just get a 1 day pass if and when i take the car any place!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> that star shit is out now! my 01 maxima needed smog in the begging of 2013 and it took forever and cost me $350 to
> 
> gangster smog it... SMOG EXEMPT cars in California stop at 1975 because of Arnold Schwarzenegger.. before him a car could be exempt when it hit 30 years old.. but now it's capped at 1975.. dmv makes us smog our cars every other year. so i paid the registration on the caprice this year.. but Nov 2014 I think I am going to go non op.. and just get a 1 day pass if and when i take the car any place!


That's sucks good thing here where I live we just need to get it smogged only once and that's it for as long as you own the car but in from Palm springs to the rest of California has to get it every time your tags are due good thing where I live I'm still part of California but but the media and the rest of California doesn't I think the Inland Empire ends in Palm Springs


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> That's sucks good thing here where I live we just need to get it smogged only once and that's it for as long as you own the car but in from Palm springs to the rest of California has to get it every time your tags are due good thing where I live I'm still part of California but but the media and the rest of California doesn't I think the Inland Empire ends in Palm Springs


 MANAGE A P.O.BOX TO USE AS OUR ADDRESSES SO WE CAN SMOG OUR CARS
STILL IN CALIF


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> That's sucks good thing here where I live we just need to get it smogged only once and that's it for as long as you own the car but in from Palm springs to the rest of California has to get it every time your tags are due good thing where I live I'm still part of California but but the media and the rest of California doesn't I think the Inland Empire ends in Palm Springs


I thought all of California was ruled by Sacramento, and it was all one law? 

Damm homie make room at your casa, because me and MR.59 are gonna be your new room mate's!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

low4life74 said:


> For Sale: NEW PRICE
> Asking $10,000 obo or trade for 62, 63 or 64 Impala
> Located in Flint, MI
> 1974 Chevrolet Impala
> ...




How many members of the family want to see pic's of this car Skirted out and laid before its sold? raise your hand!:thumbsup:


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Clean anyways


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> How many members of the family want to see pic's of this car Skirted out and laid before its sold? raise your hand!:thumbsup:


x1


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


> bro u never swung thru for your parts....:dunno:


yeah man..
Its been tought between work and family.
I think i will make a trip south come summer though. 
If you cant hang onto them that long i understand.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> I thought all of California was ruled by Sacramento, and it was all one law?
> 
> Damm homie make room at your casa, because me and MR.59 are gonna be your new room mate's!


Don't know what the deal is but according to the media southern California stops in Palm Springs areas my in-laws live in San Bernardino and they use my address for thers cars so they only have to smog once 



MR.59 said:


> MANAGE A P.O.BOX TO USE AS OUR ADDRESSES SO WE CAN SMOG OUR CARS
> STILL IN CALIF


I do have an Arizona P.O. box


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

socapots said:


> yeah man..
> Its been tought between work and family.
> I think i will make a trip south come summer though.
> If you cant hang onto them that long i understand.



i hear you bro... yeah ill saved them here for yah...:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> My car is a 76 with dual glasspack's strait back with no smog pump and no catt's... I used to pay 100-150 to get my smog certificate every other year hear in California, Registration was due in Nov, I just paid 100 for my tag's yesterday.. son of a bitch..
> 
> the car is going to have to be smog'd come Nov 2014, and now with this new Star system it will probably run me $350 to get it to pass! That's to much money for a car that I never drive! come next November I am going to register it Non operational..
> 
> Im thinking about buying a salvage 75 caprice and changing the vin# and plates!


Just register it up here homies! One time collector plate fees ($60) and never see tha dol again :thumbsup: any car 30 years or older is considered a collector! A damn 83 carolla is considered a collector :roflmao: I'm grandfathering everything I own just in case those wackies in Cali try to spread that smog garbage up here!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Don't know what the deal is but according to the media southern California stops in Palm Springs areas my in-laws live in San Bernardino and they use my address for thers cars so they only have to smog once
> 
> 
> I do have an Arizona P.O. box


NO AZ ,THEN WE GET AZ PLATES,,,,,
THE INLAWS KNOW WHAT`S UP,JUST GOTTA MAKE SOME ROON FOR US


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Just register it up here homies! One time collector plate fees ($60) and never see tha dol again :thumbsup: any car 30 years or older is considered a collector! A damn 83 carolla is considered a collector :roflmao: I'm grandfathering everything I own just in case those wackies in Cali try to spread that smog garbage up here!


THE COPS WILL CATCH A OR. COLLECTOR PLATE ON A CAR OVER HERE, THEY WILL STOP YOU JUST TO CHECK IT. THE STATE OF CALIF. IS IN AN ALL OUT WAR TO GET ALL THE MONEY THEY CAN. AND THE DMV GOT TRICKS TOO, NEVER SENDING OUT YOUR 1ST RENEWAL NOTICE, AND HIT YOU WITH A LATE FEE OF 80 BUCKS, TO TAGS WHEN YOU RE NEW THEM. WHEN EVER THE STATES GET LOW ON MONEY, THEN ALL THE TRICKS COME OUT
LIKE 2 PARKING COPS WHEN STREET SWEEPER DAY COME BY, TO GO AHEAD AND TICKET THE CARS WAAAAY IN FRONT OF THE SWEEPER, JUST SO YOU CAN`T GO OUT LAST MIN. TO MOVE YOUR CAR.
THE LAST ONE, ON SWEEPER DAY,,,,,,,,,,THEY TICKETED ALL THE CARS ON THE LAWN, JUST WHEN YOU MOVED THEM OFF THE STREET . 
CAN`T WIN WHEN THEY NEED YOUR DOUGH


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> I admit I have got lucky on a decent female once or twice a few years back while pushing my glasshouse!
> 
> But all that is in the past, the woman that try to talk to me now wouldn't even fit in my glasshouse, and would probably have a face that would scare animals and small children!... That's one reason I swore off hanging out at cruzz night's and car show's a few years ago... I was at a show in LA on MLK blvd. and I asked these twin girl's if they was there with anybody?
> and they said": where not available, but our Aunt is looking to meet somebody: I said no thank you and went and smoked a blunt with young Hogg.. later I saw the girls talking with I woman who I guessed was there Aunt.. She looked like she had 40 oz's for breakfast. many of her teeth was missing, and her breast hung down to her waist line! she looked like someone who has regular appearance's on the TV show Cop's... Yea that was more than a wake up call for this OG.. my pussy pulling power has burnt an armature and there is no fixing it... But Im still a lowrider to the end of time!:rofl:




just reading over some old post in the fest!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> Don't know what the deal is but according to the media southern California stops in Palm Springs areas my in-laws live in San Bernardino and they use my address for thers cars so they only have to smog once
> 
> 
> Wat do u mean smog once


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Love 76's :thumbsup: but now I'm glad I Never have to SMOG the '74 in CALI


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> brn2ridelo said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know what the deal is but according to the media southern California stops in Palm Springs areas my in-laws live in San Bernardino and they use my address for thers cars so they only have to smog once
> ...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

On the drivers side front signal light. is there 3 or 2 wires into it.


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

. I hear you, Hype. In fact, I even have the skirts but if I make the necessary adjustments to allow for the skirts, I'd keep it and I 'd rather sell it and go look for a 64.



Hydrohype said:


> How many members of the family want to see pic's of this car Skirted out and laid before its sold? raise your hand!:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> 74chevy glasshouse said:
> 
> 
> > Hear in so cal. I have to smog any car 76 and up every other year for as long as I own the car..
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

spook said:


> On the drivers side front signal light. is there 3 or 2 wires into it.


Pretty sure two


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Anybody have the emblem off the trunk of a 75 caprice? Pm me


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

ttt I've got a ton of pics to post but can't get the time to get em downloaded and uploaded. 

got some good ones of the picnic. 

My 76 is now on the streets of LA clocking up miles, its in the stereo shop getting a system in it at the mo.

pics soon


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

andrewlister said:


> ttt I've got a ton of pics to post but can't get the time to get em downloaded and uploaded.
> 
> got some good ones of the picnic.
> 
> ...



fuck yeah!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Hydrohype said:
> 
> 
> > Hes in imperial valley Ca near mexico border
> ...


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

any pics of your air ride set up im thinking about bagging my glasshouse


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> 74chevy glasshouse said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Blythe Ca 1hrs drive from imperial as well as indio
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


>


Nice:shocked: more picks please:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> brn2ridelo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh shit, I have to work something out for next year!
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

bigdogg323 said:


>


wow


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

andrewlister said:


> wow


x2


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


> i hear you bro... yeah ill saved them here for yah...:thumbsup:


thanks man i appreciate it.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> 74chevy glasshouse said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Blythe Ca 1hrs drive from imperial as well as indio
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> brn2ridelo said:
> 
> 
> > You're practically in Az .I wish I knew someone there.Not for my lows but for my dailys
> ...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Nope cat city , every other year , if Coachella is like that I have homies ill get it there


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Nope cat city , every other year , if Coachella is like that I have homies ill get it there


find out and let us know yea?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Ridiculous?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

spook said:


> On the drivers side front signal light. is there 3 or 2 wires into it.


Did you get your key issue fixed


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

yes sir, there are 3 wires, I had a wire that was disconnected, it wasn't flashing as fast as the right so I looked into it and found where it went, thanks.


brn2ridelo said:


> Did you get your key issue fixed


----------



## lowtone74 (Dec 22, 2013)

GNC Gangzta said:


> One 4 y'all


got this 454 caprice 1974 for sale in new Mexico hit me up on some offers.575 6502754


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

orlando said:


> Ridiculous?


How could he refuse to sell the old cars and not go broke the first year? I'm assuming GM doesn't just give dealers cars


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Not sure why the manufacturer would want them back. i mean what happens to all the cars thate are built but not sold every year now?
who pays for them? i doubt many dealerships could afford the inventory.
anyone working in the industry with some insight?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> How could he refuse to sell the old cars and not go broke the first year? I'm assuming GM doesn't just give dealers cars


well I worked for Courtesy mitsubishi in santa clara and I always thought that either you sold the cars. gave them back.or paid the bill.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Not sure why the manufacturer would want them back. i mean what happens to all the cars thate are built but not sold every year now?
> 
> anyone working in the industry with some insight?


ANY NEW CARS LEFT ON A NEW DEALERS LOT, NEED TO BE SOLD, AFTER THEY HIT 250 TO 300 DAYS OLD, THE FACTORY GIVES THE DEALER REBATES TO MOVE THE OLD INVENTORY, WHEN IT GETS CLOSER TO A "BIRTHDAY" 365 DAY OLD, THE FACTORY CAN GIVE THE DEALER A FEW THOUSAND TO GET RID OF THE CARS.these are the ones you see in the paper, "got 3 at this price etc"
IT`S CALLED " FLOORING" YOU PAY FOR PART OF THE CAR TILL IT`S SOLD, UNLESS THE OWNER HAS DEEP POCKETS, THEN HE OWN EACH CAR OUR RIGHT.
REFUSING TO SELL ANY "USED" CARS MAKES ZERO SENCE FOR A CAR DEALER, DEALERS MAKE MOST OF THE MONEY SELLING "USED CARS" NOT NEW CARS.
SO THAT WHOLE STORY FROM THE AUCTION, MADE NO SENCE TO ME, WHY THEY HELD ALL THEM USED CARS ALL THOSE YEARS AND NOT SELLING 1 DURING THE TIME IT WAS IN BUSINESS , I DIDN`T UNDERSTAND. THEY MUST NOT HAVE NEEDED MONEY. YOU MAKE LITTLE MONEY SELLING NEW CARS
I WAS A COMMERCIAL FLEET MANAGER FOR YEARS FOR A CHEVY STORE


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> ANY NEW CARS LEFT ON A NEW DEALERS LOT, NEED TO BE SOLD, AFTER THEY HIT 250 TO 300 DAYS OLD, THE FACTORY GIVES THE DEALER REBATES TO MOVE THE OLD INVENTORY, WHEN IT GETS CLOSER TO A "BIRTHDAY" 365 DAY OLD, THE FACTORY CAN GIVE THE DEALER A FEW THOUSAND TO GET RID OF THE CARS.these are the ones you see in the paper, "got 3 at this price etc"
> IT`S CALLED " FLOORING" YOU PAY FOR PART OF THE CAR TILL IT`S SOLD, UNLESS THE OWNER HAS DEEP POCKETS, THEN HE OWN EACH CAR OUR RIGHT.
> REFUSING TO SELL ANY "USED" CARS MAKES ZERO SENCE FOR A CAR DEALER, DEALERS MAKE MOST OF THE MONEY SELLING "USED CARS" NOT NEW CARS.
> SO THAT WHOLE STORY FROM THE AUCTION, MADE NO SENCE TO ME, WHY THEY HELD ALL THEM USED CARS ALL THOSE YEARS AND NOT SELLING 1 DURING THE TIME IT WAS IN BUSINESS , I DIDN`T UNDERSTAND. THEY MUST NOT HAVE NEEDED MONEY. YOU MAKE LITTLE MONEY SELLING NEW CARS
> I WAS A COMMERCIAL FLEET MANAGER FOR YEARS FOR A CHEVY STORE


yeah that sounds right to me no dealer ever wants to pay their full bill for older models.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> ANY NEW CARS LEFT ON A NEW DEALERS LOT, NEED TO BE SOLD, AFTER THEY HIT 250 TO 300 DAYS OLD, THE FACTORY GIVES THE DEALER REBATES TO MOVE THE OLD INVENTORY, WHEN IT GETS CLOSER TO A "BIRTHDAY" 365 DAY OLD, THE FACTORY CAN GIVE THE DEALER A FEW THOUSAND TO GET RID OF THE CARS.these are the ones you see in the paper, "got 3 at this price etc"
> IT`S CALLED " FLOORING" YOU PAY FOR PART OF THE CAR TILL IT`S SOLD, UNLESS THE OWNER HAS DEEP POCKETS, THEN HE OWN EACH CAR OUR RIGHT.
> REFUSING TO SELL ANY "USED" CARS MAKES ZERO SENCE FOR A CAR DEALER, DEALERS MAKE MOST OF THE MONEY SELLING "USED CARS" NOT NEW CARS.
> SO THAT WHOLE STORY FROM THE AUCTION, MADE NO SENCE TO ME, WHY THEY HELD ALL THEM USED CARS ALL THOSE YEARS AND NOT SELLING 1 DURING THE TIME IT WAS IN BUSINESS , I DIDN`T UNDERSTAND. THEY MUST NOT HAVE NEEDED MONEY. YOU MAKE LITTLE MONEY SELLING NEW CARS
> I WAS A COMMERCIAL FLEET MANAGER FOR YEARS FOR A CHEVY STORE


Good stuff to know. Always wondered how they could all of a sudden drop a price the way we see in the ads. Now it makes sense.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

tech question: Bumper installation. Corners fillers first then bumper and center filler or bumper and center filler then corner fillers?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> tech question: Bumper installation. Corners fillers first then bumper and center filler or bumper and center filler then corner fillers?


Damn homie I was just gonna text u with that same question


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Damn homie I was just gonna text u with that same question


 LOL! yeah, i just some advice to make it easier. These puppies are heavy.


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> LOL! yeah, i just some advice to make it easier. These puppies are heavy.


You ain't lying..lol, hit me up if u need any help


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WANNA WISH ALL THE GLASS HOUSER`S A SAFE HOLIDAY.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

like he said..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Happy Holidays


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

^^^^OH how I wish I had a raghouse in my garage to resurrect!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i wish i had the time to be in my garage! LOL.
one day... one day..
happy holidays to you too man.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

how important is the pieces of the plastic material between the front clip and the rest of the body.and if it is important is their any substitute for it.any help is appreciated. oh and I'm talking between the rear of the fender and the front of the door. thanks.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> how important is the pieces of the plastic material between the front clip and the rest of the body.and if it is important is their any substitute for it.any help is appreciated. oh and I'm talking between the rear of the fender and the front of the door. thanks.


your molding don`t match?
any pics?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> your molding don`t match?
> any pics?


no I'm talking inside the front fender there's like a material or thick rubber or plastic that is connected to the body it looks. Like it's. For wind noise or something


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Clean ass picture! !


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Lroi said:


> ^^^^OH how I wish I had a raghouse in my garage to resurrect!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



thats my drinking partner



socapots said:


> i wish i had the time to be in my garage! LOL.
> one day... one day..
> happy holidays to you too man.


yeah i hear yah thats my second home.. and thanks bro


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


> thats my drinking partner
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i hear yah thats my second home.. and thanks bro


lol
my wife is afraid of the day I build a new shop. She figures she will never see me anymore lol. I think she is right. haha


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

-34 C here tonight. -44 with the windchill...
Damn its cold.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Does anybody need any of these l have plenty?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Does anybody need any of these l have plenty?


just chips or chips and k.o and how much


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> -34 C here tonight. -44 with the windchill...
> Damn its cold.


DAMN! 
THAT`S COLD.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

it was man. If you have never experienced it, its crazy.
So cold that its dead silent outside. not something that you think about until you are in it.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> it was man. If you have never experienced it, its crazy.
> So cold that its dead silent outside. not something that you think about until you are in it.


I DON`T DO WELL IN THAT TYPE OF COLD


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lol. nor do I. Unless I am sitting in the hot tub smoking cigars haha


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Wanted please pm only
Back bumper brace that go between bumper and the bumper shock,
Rocker molding clips (16) the round ones,
Back chrome window center molding that holds the two top moldings together,
Back wheel wells moldings when not running skirts,


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

If one head light is dim should I start by replacing it or where is it grounded to??
Thanks and happy New year


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

BAD ASS PAINT JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm in LA, who's rolling To the Majestics picnic tomorrow!?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

orlando said:


> no I'm talking inside the front fender there's like a material or thick rubber or plastic that is connected to the body it looks. Like it's. For wind noise or something


I think it's for mud n water not too pass . It goes from the edge of firewall to edge of fender


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

happy new year all


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> I think it's for mud n water not too pass . It goes from the edge of firewall to edge of fender


thanks I appreciate your help 74 Chevy glasshouse.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

orlando said:


> thanks I appreciate your help 74 Chevy glasshouse.


No problem, when I took off my fenders I only put one on


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> No problem, when I took off my fenders I only put one on


I'm gonna try to find some but if i don't oh well.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> If one head light is dim should I start by replacing it or where is it grounded to??
> Thanks and happy New year


???


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i'd check the ground first.
No clue where it is grounded. 
But, if you can figure out which pin is the ground, and put a ground right back to the battery you will know if its a ground issue or not.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

here is a question i kow been asked 100 times over. but will a 73 frame fit a 75


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

My Dad said:


> View attachment 992137
> View attachment 992137


nice ride.and the Ellis Brooks license plate frames and blue plates.make it off the charts.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

orlando said:


> nice ride.and the Ellis Brooks license plate frames and blue plates.make it off the charts.


I was thinking the Ellis Brooks tag on the left trunk and the plate frame's myself.

whats the significants of the color of the plate's?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> I was thinking the Ellis Brooks tag on the left trunk and the plate frame's myself.
> 
> whats the significants of the color of the plate's?


EARLY 1970 IN CALIF THE PLATE COLOR WENT FROM BLACK WITH YELLOW LETTERS TO BLUE WITH YELLOW,
TO ME ANY ERA CORRECT CAR, SHOULD HAVE ERA CORRECT PLATES


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 994017


Wat fillers did u end up using??


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

socapots said:


> I was thinking the Ellis Brooks tag on the left trunk and the plate frame's myself.
> 
> whats the significants of the color of the plate's?


Amen!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> EARLY 1970 IN CALIF THE PLATE COLOR WENT FROM BLACK WITH YELLOW LETTERS TO BLUE WITH YELLOW,
> TO ME ANY ERA CORRECT CAR, SHOULD HAVE ERA CORRECT PLATES


real talk!


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Wat fillers did u end up using??


originals


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Thats right


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

this ride keeps getting better and better :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Got a new question that maybe has not been asked. How do u remove that metal part next to the back glass behind package tray?? Do u have to take out glass??


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sweet pic


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> EARLY 1970 IN CALIF THE PLATE COLOR WENT FROM BLACK WITH YELLOW LETTERS TO BLUE WITH YELLOW,
> TO ME ANY ERA CORRECT CAR, SHOULD HAVE ERA CORRECT PLATES


cool. That does make it even better.
thanks for the notice.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

$120 SHIPPED OG 76 CAPRICE SKIRTS


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

t to the t to the t


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Grand Hussle, Exclusive CC Belgium Chapter


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

^^^^^ Sick!!!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Any rear corner fillers for sale?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

AMB1800 said:


> Grand Hussle, Exclusive CC Belgium Chapter


That's a sweet ride.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

3 rag houses in the video


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Happy new year!! Hey quick question. I got 14x7 tru rays on the front and 14x6 TruRays on the back rolling 520/14s. What's the best pressure? 35-40?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


badass vid


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> Happy new year!! Hey quick question. I got 14x7 tru rays on the front and 14x6 TruRays on the back rolling 520/14s. What's the best pressure? 35-40?[/QUOT
> THE NEW 5.20?
> OR THE CHOKER BRAND TIRES?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> andrewlister said:
> 
> 
> > Happy new year!! Hey quick question. I got 14x7 tru rays on the front and 14x6 TruRays on the back rolling 520/14s. What's the best pressure? 35-40?[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

1971-1976 Fullsize Chevrolet NOS front floor mat in BLACK.
mint, no box.
125$$


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

graham said:


> View attachment 1010250
> View attachment 1010258
> 
> 
> ...


ill take it bro, thanks


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

AMB1800 said:


> Grand Hussle, Exclusive CC Belgium Chapter



beautiful


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> MR.59 said:
> 
> 
> > The new premium sport way 520s bro. They look a bit flat in the back even with 36-38 in them. I guess it's just the massive weight of the car?
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> andrewlister said:
> 
> 
> > are those pics of your tires on the other 520 thread?
> ...


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

andrewlister said:


> ill take it bro, thanks


cool Andrew.. I still have your number I'll hit you up later.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

glasshouse trunk floor with inner 1/4s.. $50 in nor cal


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

glasshouse floors with rockers..$50 in nor cal.. split bench floor brakets were removed


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

graham said:


> cool Andrew.. I still have your number I'll hit you up later.


done, thanks bro


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

no one have any ideas on my tire pressure question?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

925rider said:


> glasshouse floors with rockers..$50 in nor cal.. split bench floor brakets were removed


THAT`S A GREAT PRICE ON BOTH!
I`D BUY THEM BUT WHERE YOU AT?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> no one have any ideas on my tire pressure question?


35 TO START
THEN 50PSI AFTER IT WAS STRETCHED


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

andrewlister said:


> no one have any ideas on my tire pressure question?


I run 50 in mine on a 83 Fleetwood rides like a dream:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> THAT`S A GREAT PRICE ON BOTH!
> I`D BUY THEM BUT WHERE YOU AT?



east bay..bay area..20 min east of oakland


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> 35 TO START
> THEN 50PSI AFTER IT WAS STRETCHED





low4ever said:


> I run 50 in mine on a 83 Fleetwood rides like a dream:thumbsup:



50? holy moly. I thought 40 was pretty high. so 520/14s are cool with that on 14x7 and 14x6s? 

The fronts look good with 36 but the rears look a bit flat. Might put them up over 40 a bit.

Thanks, anyone else?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

925rider said:


> glasshouse floors with rockers..$50 in nor cal.. split bench floor brakets were removed


Is there spot welds u can drill?? Is that the highest u can cut on the toeboard? Thanks bro


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> 35 TO START
> THEN 50PSI AFTER IT WAS STRETCHED


Wat about regular tires cornells?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> 50? holy moly. I thought 40 was pretty high. so 520/14s are cool with that on 14x7 and 14x6s?
> 
> The fronts look good with 36 but the rears look a bit flat. Might put them up over 40 a bit.
> 
> Thanks, anyone else?


The 5'20 guys have said that there tires built be be run with 50psi in them. You have to remember the tires are built on a light truck platform not a passenger tire platform.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> 50? holy moly. I thought 40 was pretty high. so 520/14s are cool with that on 14x7 and 14x6s?
> 
> The fronts look good with 36 but the rears look a bit flat. Might put them up over 40 a bit.
> 
> Thanks, anyone else?


i`m running 50lbs on the 13`s,,,,,,,,, the tires can take it. DOT retested the tires


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> The 5'20 guys have said that there tires built be be run with 50psi in them. You have to remember the tires are built on a light truck platform not a passenger tire platform.


6 ply rating


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

925rider said:


> east bay..bay area..20 min east of oakland


pm sent


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

found a good used 74 caprice front header badge , has good gold color, some scratching on the clear
$45.00


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> THAT`S A GREAT PRICE ON BOTH!
> I`D BUY THEM BUT WHERE YOU AT?


X2!! Don't sleep on these y'all :wow:


----------



## ob619sd (Jul 11, 2010)

http://palmsprings.craigslist.org/cto/4280724227.html

Price is right, not hittin the streets like it should be, figured I'd see if there's anyone looking for an almost done ghouse


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

I run 50psi


andrewlister said:


> no one have any ideas on my tire pressure question?


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

graham said:


> View attachment 1010250
> View attachment 1010258
> 
> 
> ...



SOLD.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ANYONE NEED A BACK WINDOW??? $100


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> X2!! Don't sleep on these y'all :wow:




scrap price so i dont have to scrap them.. someone is going to need them and i need to clean the yard out...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

andrewlister said:


> no one have any ideas on my tire pressure question?


Hey why are you running x6 in the back, don't trus have dayton offset?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> 6 ply rating


Yup and running under 50psi is going to lead to premature wear.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Hey why are you running x6 in the back, don't trus have dayton offset?


TruRays, running 6s to clear my skirts. 7s on the front. I think Truspokes 7s can clear the skirts.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

BIG RED said:


> Yup and running under 50psi is going to lead to premature wear.


Thanks for the help with the tires bro, about to call them now.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> Thanks for the help with the tires bro, about to call them now.


No problem. We are in this together and those guys seem to be on the ball and talking with Jason on new years just concerted in my mind that they are not out to fuck people.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> No problem. We are in this together and those guys seem to be on the ball and talking with Jason on new years just concerted in my mind that they are not out to fuck people.


 THESE GUYS ARE RIDERS, AND WENT TO HELL AND BACK TO GET THESE TIRES ON THE MARKET.
THEY HAVE PUT COUNTLESS HOURS, AND TESTING ON THESE TIRES, TO PUT OUT THE BEST TIRE POSSIBLE. IF YOU GOT A PROBLEM, THEY JUMP RIGHT ON IT TO GET TO THE BOTTOM AND TRY TO FIX IT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

925rider said:


> scrap price so i dont have to scrap them.. someone is going to need them and i need to clean the yard out...


WISH I CAN MOVE THEM OUTTA YOUR WAY, I`M HAVING NO LUCK FINDING A TRUCK TO MOVE THEM.
IF YOU FEEL LIKE SITTING ON THEM, I CAN PAY YOU


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

925rider said:


> scrap price so i dont have to scrap them.. someone is going to need them and i need to clean the yard out...



TTT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MY LASTEST EBAY FIND, I KNOW THEY REPOP THESE, UNDER THE GM NAME, 
BUT ORIGINAL IS STILL THE BEST.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

USED 1974 CAPRICE HEADER BADGE, GOOD GOLD COLOR, CLEAR LAYER HAS SOME STRESS CRACK LINES, STILL NICE
$45.00 SHIPPED 48 STATES


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> MY LASTEST EBAY FIND, I KNOW THEY REPOP THESE, UNDER THE GM NAME,
> BUT ORIGINAL IS STILL THE BEST.


very nice!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


This who low rider should bring to a show he's tight and mobs lo Los curren$y


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll be in L.A. Next week for 7 days. What's going out there for car shows and who wants to pick a G-House brotha up for a show :biggrin: Also, anybody wanna put some skin in tha Seahawks-49ers game :naughty:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I'll be in L.A. Next week for 7 days. What's going out there for car shows and who wants to pick a G-House brotha up for a show :biggrin: Also, anybody wanna put some skin in tha Seahawks-49ers game :naughty:


SUNDAY IS POMONA, TRY TO MAKE THAT


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> MY LASTEST EBAY FIND, I KNOW THEY REPOP THESE, UNDER THE GM NAME,
> BUT ORIGINAL IS STILL THE BEST.


Nice score homez...I'm looking for a clean set myself


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Nice score homez...I'm looking for a clean set myself


they sell them repoped now, and they look as nice as these


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

almost as nice...nothing like NOS.., can't wait to put mine on


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## rosycorona58 (Feb 27, 2011)

1975 CHEVY IMPALA FOR SALE HAS NO TITLE $700 CALL OR TEXT ME IF INTRESTED (915) 422-5308 
I CAN SEND YOU MORE PICTURE . IT HAS MOTOR AND TRAN.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Does the trim that goes around the vinyl top go all the way to the chrome on the door/window? Or do they all stop short?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Does the trim that goes around the vinyl top go all the way to the chrome on the door/window? Or do they all stop short?


Got a picture? 
are you asking i the trim wraps around, to the door?:dunno:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Yea like the landau trim. The part that runs along the top of quarter panel, does it always stop short or is that only LANDAU trim?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

full vinal goes to door trim..landau stops an inch or so before


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> full vinal goes to door trim..landau stops an inch or so before


like he said


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

925rider said:


> glasshouse floors with rockers..$50 in nor cal.. split bench floor brakets were removed





925rider said:


> glasshouse trunk floor with inner 1/4s.. $50 in nor cal



:420:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Yea like the landau trim. The part that runs along the top of quarter panel, does it always stop short or is that only LANDAU trim?




not sure wich ones you looking for.. a local guy here in my neighborhood has the trim for full vinyl all the way to back of the door.. not sure what they go for but he wanted $200 for them..


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Almost done.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Nice


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Did u do the shortened rear??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

My Dad said:


> Almost done.


Shortened rearend ??? Did u use that rubber in between??


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> full vinal goes to door trim..landau stops an inch or so before


Thanks


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

My Dad said:


> Almost done.


sweeeeet


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

925rider said:


> glasshouse trunk floor with inner 1/4s.. $50 in nor cal





925rider said:


> glasshouse floors with rockers..$50 in nor cal.. split bench floor brakets were removed


MAN!
I can`t understand why these are still not sold?
can`t get a chance to get out there to move them myself, of i would buy them, 
like i said, i can buy them but you`ll need to sit on them till i get a truck heading south,,,but this is the deal of the month right hear!
try postig them on the raghouse fest, them guys need floors, floors don`t really rust out on a car with a hardtop


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

[/QUOTE]



rosycorona58 said:


> 1975 CHEVY IMPALA FOR SALE HAS NO TITLE $700 CALL OR TEXT ME IF INTRESTED (915) 422-5308
> I CAN SEND YOU MORE PICTURE . IT HAS MOTOR AND TRAN.


here`s a set of 75 tags if anyone wants to beat the smogman


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> MAN!
> I can`t understand why these are still not sold?
> can`t get a chance to get out there to move them myself, of i would buy them,
> like i said, i can buy them but you`ll need to sit on them till i get a truck heading south,,,but this is the deal of the month right hear!
> try postig them on the raghouse fest, them guys need floors, floors don`t really rust out on a car with a hardtop





yes it is.... i kno a couple guys that would take these.... if u were closer id take them ... because u never kno whos looking for some decent florrs...


----------



## wgutierrez (Feb 19, 2009)

Any one have any of these.. need a passenger perferably in good shape.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Thanks born to ride



brn2ridelo said:


>


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

wgutierrez said:


> Any one have any of these.. need a passenger perferably in good shape.
> View attachment 1027617



:yes:


----------



## SMILEY VV (Jul 8, 2011)

Anyone got some original bumper fillers for a 74 imp. Need all 4 corners


----------



## capricehouse (Jul 12, 2013)

Just a few pics to throw out there TTT


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> MAN!
> I can`t understand why these are still not sold?
> can`t get a chance to get out there to move them myself, of i would buy them,
> like i said, i can buy them but you`ll need to sit on them till i get a truck heading south,,,but this is the deal of the month right hear!
> try postig them on the raghouse fest, them guys need floors, floors don`t really rust out on a car with a hardtop


:yes:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

capricehouse said:


> Just a few pics to throw out there TTT


Nice pics man. 
Still love them T-tops


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wgutierrez said:


> Any one have any of these.. need a passenger perferably in good shape.
> View attachment 1027617


i got a good pair


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats sweet...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

At Chingao.!....that's slick....


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

SAUL said:


>



nice bro


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

capricehouse said:


> Just a few pics to throw out there TTT



sweeet


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

925rider said:


> glasshouse floors with rockers..$50 in nor cal.. split bench floor brakets were removed


I am picking these up for Jr's 74 Raghouse (FlatBroke). Thanks 925rider! Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

925rider said:


> glasshouse trunk floor with inner 1/4s.. $50 in nor cal


I am picking this up for Jr's 74 Raghouse (FlatBroke). Thanks 925rider! Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

SAUL said:


>


Looking sweet!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anybody use that rubber that goes between skirt n quarter??


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

5X5 og zenith single pattern adapters.. these will only work with OG casted campbell hubs.. the neck size at the bottom will not clear other hubs.. casted zenith only $130 shipped


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


capricehouse said:


> Just a few pics to throw out there TTT


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find a set of shorter rear 76 springs, found this thread and saw that he installed shorter springs out back... scroll down to bottom of first page...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/126174-1975-caprice-glasshouse-build-up.html


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Any info on door hinge bushings!?! Would be appreciated


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

capricehouse said:


> Just a few pics to throw out there TTT


Do glasshouses come with t-tops or are they custom made any info helps thanks


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> Anyone know where I can find a set of shorter rear 76 springs, found this thread and saw that he installed shorter springs out back... scroll down to bottom of first page...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/126174-1975-caprice-glasshouse-build-up.html


How low you want to go? You trying to squatt?????


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

Just figured I could find shorter rear spring instead of cutting mine, finding shorter stock springs would ride better than cut springs... just doing this for now until I have enough money to juice my ride...


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

Before and after, customer car
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

elborracho said:


> Do glasshouses come with t-tops or are they custom made any info helps thanks


T tops could have been ordered, or deler installed after the sale
i have an extra set if your looking


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I have my OG front and rear springs that came off my rag house (75 caprice). Mine look like the short springs and I'd did sit lower than the hardtop caprice.


nor-cal-40oz said:


> Anyone know where I can find a set of shorter rear 76 springs, found this thread and saw that he installed shorter springs out back... scroll down to bottom of first page...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/126174-1975-caprice-glasshouse-build-up.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anything going on near Long Beach this week? I'm tryna see some stuff while I'm out here.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

a few of my glasshouse fest pics


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

credit me if you wanna repost, thanks 

@ninja_tuner


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

fucken imageshack not working properly 
ill try again another time
enjoy


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

i took a gang of pics of everyones glasshouses except my own. Heres a couple of mine i found. If anyone got any of mine, id love to see them. Thanks


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

cheloRO75 said:


> Any info on door hinge bushings!?! Would be appreciated


Sell rebuild kits at auto parts store Dorman brand


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Man I love this car



SAUL said:


>


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

andrewlister said:


>


LOve this shot


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

andrewlister said:


>


Everything about this one is beautiful.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

925rider said:


> 5X5 og zenith single pattern adapters.. these will only work with OG casted campbell hubs.. the neck size at the bottom will not clear other hubs.. casted zenith only $130 shipped



now its set of 5.. found another right side


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

low4ever said:


> Everything about this one is beautiful.


:rofl:
dam looks like I got caught in the background


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

andrewlister said:


> i took a gang of pics of everyones glasshouses except my own. Heres a couple of mine i found. If anyone got any of mine, id love to see them. Thanks


nice Cadi back there


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sweet pics. It's like the picnic keeps getting better every year.


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> Anyone know where I can find a set of shorter rear 76 springs, found this thread and saw that he installed shorter springs out back... scroll down to bottom of first page...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/126174-1975-caprice-glasshouse-build-up.html


PM sent.


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Great pics.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

inkera said:


> Man I love this car


Thanks homie!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

shops laggard said:


> Looking sweet!


Thanks Vic


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Big block Raghouse


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Has anyone taken their 71-73 swearin its a glass house??..ha ha!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

925rider said:


> glasshouse trunk floor with inner 1/4s.. $50 in nor cal



Floors and trunk are gone...thanks


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

jjarez79 said:


> Has anyone taken their 71-73 swearin its a glass house??..ha ha!!


yep there was one this past picnic.... :nosad:
and a raghouse with big rims...

:inout: da fuck happened


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

76 from cheech and chong nice dreams


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sup guys I'm installing a double hump crossmember on my glasshouse does any one which holes they mount to I'm running a th350 in it .. Any info would be appericated thanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> yep there was one this past picnic.... :nosad:
> and a raghouse with big rims...
> 
> :inout: da fuck happened


:rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

elborracho said:


> 76 from cheech and chong nice dreams


I love that car


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Sell rebuild kits at auto parts store Dorman brand


Thanks bro ...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

heartofthacity said:


> I love that car


x2. movie was funnyvas shit to. lol.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Sell rebuild kits at auto parts store Dorman brand


I bought upper and lower hinge assemblies for both doors from Classic Industries


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Making sure it runs smooth.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

That's right



brn2ridelo said:


>


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

What all do I need to do a 74 to a 76 front end conversion ? Any help would be great thanks...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

SouthSide76 said:


> What all do I need to do a 74 to a 76 front end conversion ? Any help would be great thanks...


Fenders forward


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Fenders forward


X 76 !!!
.....taillight clip too....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw John D Monster's Caprice at tha Pomona show today  I have other pics of this and tha other Glasshouse there.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT ANY PICS OF THIS RIDE :cheesy:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Cool pic. And nice ride.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 1904SOUTHSIDE75 (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone know.if.a 73 ht frame will work.under a 75 caprice.convertible


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I think bumper mounts r different n conv.frame is boxed


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Very nice rides


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

That green 76 is too sick!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


>


THIS FLAKE MUST LOOK NICE UNDER THE BLVD. LIGHTS!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyone have pics of the yellow glasshouse LIFESTYLE has at the show this weekend?


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Perfect


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Thank slonez


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice amd clean i agree


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

Does anyone know of someone chopping off the top of a hard top and make it convertible? nothing with a working convertible top just cut the top and weld/mold in to make it smooth...


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyone have lower trailing arms for a swaybar for sale lmk,thanks


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> Does anyone know of someone chopping off the top of a hard top and make it convertible? nothing with a working convertible top just cut the top and weld/mold in to make it smooth...


Besides that being a waste of a car, the price difference between rags and ht projects are only about 2-3k. I'd imagine all the bracing, body work, and paint involved in a chop get pretty close to that price point anyway, save your money and get a rag.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> Does anyone know of someone chopping off the top of a hard top and make it convertible? nothing with a working convertible top just cut the top and weld/mold in to make it smooth...


Definitely use a windshield and pillar from a convertible to set it off...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

73loukat said:


> Anyone have lower trailing arms for a swaybar for sale lmk,thanks


 i do :wave:



LostInSanPedro said:


> Besides that being a waste of a car, the price difference between rags and ht projects are only about 2-3k. I'd imagine all the bracing, body work, and paint involved in a chop get pretty close to that price point anyway, save your money and get a rag.


.... 

:thumbsup:


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey fam I have this rear sway bar for sale. Shoot me a price not looking to get rich just would rather have someone who needs it get it. It is chromed. Chrome is ok for a street car. I'd say 6 to 7 out of 10. Its for a stock rear end.
I am located in san fernando ca. You would have to pick up. Call or Text me at 818 492 8826.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> Does anyone know of someone chopping off the top of a hard top and make it convertible? nothing with a working convertible top just cut the top and weld/mold in to make it smooth...


:wow:
CUT THE TOP OFF AND MOLD IT IN?
POOR CAR,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

925rider said:


> 5X5 og zenith single pattern adapters.. these will only work with OG casted campbell hubs.. the neck size at the bottom will not clear other hubs.. casted zenith only $130 shipped



TTT


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Do u guys know where I could get these http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1042034&stc=1&d=1390778760


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

jaimef702 said:


> Do u guys know where I could get these http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1042034&stc=1&d=1390778760


Classic industries


----------



## 1904SOUTHSIDE75 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm gonna b selling/trade a 73 caprice ht frame didn't work on my 75 rag


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Classic industries


Do u know what they are called or do u have a part number. Thanks for ur help


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

jaimef702 said:


> Do u know what they are called or do u have a part number. Thanks for ur help


is that supposed to be attached to a piece of weatherstripping?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> :wow:
> CUT THE TOP OFF AND MOLD IT IN?
> POOR CAR,,,,,,,,,,,


FUCKIN' A


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

socapots said:


> is that supposed to be attached to a piece of weatherstripping?


seperate from weatherstrip


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> Do u guys know where I could get these http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1042034&stc=1&d=1390778760


I need one to. it holds the" windlace" in if that's what it's called


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> I need one to. it holds the" windlace" in if that's what it's called


Hopefully someone knows the name and what it is because I been looking hard and I can't find nothing hopefully big happy will give us a part number or what there called because I look in classic industry and can't find anything


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

sloNez said:


>


Damn this car is BADD


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

jaimef702 said:


> Do u guys know where I could get these http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1042034&stc=1&d=1390778760





socapots said:


> is that supposed to be attached to a piece of weatherstripping?





harborareaPhil said:


> seperate from weatherstrip


 are they the * U-jam lock pillar seals*,?????????????


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

cheloRO75 said:


> are they the * U-jam lock pillar seals*,?????????????


I don't know I look that up and don't get nothing


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

jaimef702 said:


> Do u guys know where I could get these http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1042034&stc=1&d=1390778760


Maybe try www.steelerubber.com or www.soffseal.com/store/main.aspx


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

46'Areosedan said:


> Maybe try www.steelerubber.com or www.soffseal.com/store/main.aspx



:thumbsup: yeah i was gonna say soffseal..... and i heard of steele juz this past weekend... but couldnt remember the exact name...


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

thats the right info


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

46'Areosedan said:


> Maybe try www.steelerubber.com or www.soffseal.com/store/main.aspx


Thanks homie


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> seperate from weatherstrip


Mine came attached... This isn't the door frame seal???


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Mine came attached... This isn't the door frame seal???


Mine did also


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

check this site out
http://www.oldcarbrochures.com/static/NA/Chevrolet/1976_Chevrolet/dirindex.html


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> check this site out
> http://www.oldcarbrochures.com/static/NA/Chevrolet/1976_Chevrolet/dirindex.html


cool site.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Anybody know we're I can get some of theses clips
For the fender Mouldings


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Saw John D Monster's Caprice at tha Pomona show today  I have other pics of this and tha other Glasshouse there.





heartofthacity said:


>





bigdogg323 said:


>





brn2ridelo said:


>





sloNez said:


>





sloNez said:


>


 SICK ASS CAPRICES


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

It's not a weather strip it's only purpose is to cover where u tuck the "windlace," tuck in. The windlace , one ends tucks under door sill plate on bottom.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Take a pic of it installed jaime


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

76classic said:


> Anybody know we're I can get some of theses clips
> For the fender Mouldings


what`s t from?
has a speed nut, looks a trim clip


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> what`s t from?
> has a speed nut, looks a trim clip


It's from a 76 caprice it's for the fender moulding.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

76classic said:


> It's from a 76 caprice it's for the fender moulding.


I DIDN`T TAKE MY MOLDING OFF.
HIT UP DEZZY HE`S REMOVED A FEW FENDERS , SO HE`D BE MY 1ST CALLL


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

jaimef702 said:


> I don't know I look that up and don't get nothing


 Found my u jam seals on e bay


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Take a pic of it installed jaime


It just two screw that hold it up where I got it at in the picture


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

bad company said:


> Found my u jam seals on e bay


Thanks homie


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

76classic said:


> Anybody know we're I can get some of theses clips
> For the fender Mouldings


Hit up impala mike


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

bad company said:


> Found my u jam seals on e bay


I thought u jamb seals were only for 71-73 ?? 
Where do they go on glasshouse??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone got pics??


----------



## GHOU$E76 (Aug 29, 2013)

....ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THESE ??? i was told sumone from imperials makes them but i havent had any luck finding them ....


----------



## GHOU$E76 (Aug 29, 2013)

THE WINDOW MOLDINGS ???












I


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I think it was posted when this and the purple one with music notes first came out Some guy in Az I think like $600 or $800


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I bet Mario auto work can make or krazy kutting jagster


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> I DIDN`T TAKE MY MOLDING OFF.
> HIT UP DEZZY HE`S REMOVED A FEW FENDERS , SO HE`D BE MY 1ST CALLL


I've yet to take one off without getting frustrated and breaking it :roflmao: Two sided tape will lower your blood pressure lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I've yet to take one off without getting frustrated and breaking it :roflmao:


:tears:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> Do u guys know where I could get these http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1042034&stc=1&d=1390778760


On mine i knew i was missing something but didnt know it was this actualy, first time i see this.

Anyway, on mine i put a chrome edge trim instead of the windlace and made a chrome trim myself to cover the upper gap and hold the panel in place too, came out pretty sweet and shiney.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Pics didnt show on previous post sorry


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

How much for those?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

AMB1800 said:


> Pics didnt show on previous post sorry


That's it exactly the original was made of vinyl or something like that. How much for a set??


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Never thought of producing these but if there is a market for it why not :dunno: if anyone is interested let me know by pm and ill figure out a price shipped to usa :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ill take a set let me kno


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Ill take a set let me kno


X2


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Was up g- house ? What's a good price for telescopic 
Drive shaft.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

AMB1800 said:


> Never thought of producing these but if there is a market for it why not :dunno: if anyone is interested let me know by pm and ill figure out a price shipped to usa :thumbsup:


How is it on the door because I know the door hits on mine


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone have links on doing a LSx swap on a g house??? Prob only donks


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Anyone have links on doing a LSx swap on a g house??? Prob only donks


I saw one I believe in a YouTube vid. 
75 rag


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

AMB1800 said:


> Pics didnt show on previous post sorry


I'm lost. What exactly are we talking about?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Wasn't able to make it to tha Ghouse fest last year so I had a little get together with my new 76 Glasshouse and my 1975 promos


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm lost. What exactly are we talking about?


That little chrome piece under weather strip next too interror panel


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS cc 760 cochela valle


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

nice and clean,


beentheredonethat6 said:


> NEW ILLUSIONS cc 760 cochela valle


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hey why the lapbelt only in that red car up there?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

socapots said:


> Hey why the lapbelt only in that red car up there?


Y not that's wat I got but he's missing the side trim also


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MY LASTEST EBAY FINDS, FOR YEARS BEEN TRYING TO FIND THIS STYLE OF 76 PAINT CHIPS, (I HAVE THE 75)
BOUGHT A `71 EVEN THOUGH IT`S NOT A GLASSHOUSE, IT WAS NICE TO ADD TO THE COLLECTION


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Is anyone running -box caprice front suspension?? Wat do u need can u still lay??


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

lets see some set ups, trying to get an idea on how to do mine,


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Y not that's wat I got but he's missing the side trim also


What side trim would that be and who can hook me up with a set


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

It's the chrome that goes on side of seat. Depend wat year it could be a thin strip or a big one. It will cover the black hinge on bottom. Car buff, 76 classic , or I could get u some


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Is anyone running -box caprice front suspension?? Wat do u need can u still lay??


Anyone??? Thinking off getting spindles and rotors


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Y not that's wat I got but he's missing the side trim also


Never seen that on a 70s car before. I thought by then the 3 point belts were law. Never figured someone would want to go back I guess.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

socapots said:


> Never seen that on a 70s car before. I thought by then the 3 point belts were law. Never figured someone would want to go back I guess.


*I also went the Lap Belt Route when i got my interior redone. Always hated that shoulder belt, plus the headliner and head rests look much cleaner without those extra plastics. Unless the cop that pulls me over knows his stuff they would never be able to tell that my car came with shoulder belts. 

Just my 2.

*


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I removed mine. On 72 its 3 point but seperate shoulder that doesn't retract u fold and put in slots on top


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I run stock, just grinded my calipers, but you'll pretty much need the whole thing, spindles, rotors, tie rods, etc. *


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SMURF said:


> *I also went the Lap Belt Route when i got my interior redone. Always hated that shoulder belt, plus the headliner and head rests look much cleaner without those extra plastics. Unless the cop that pulls me over knows his stuff they would never be able to tell that my car came with shoulder belts.
> 
> Just my 2.
> 
> ...


Nice r they painted or wrapped the side seat trim


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SMURF said:


> *I also went the Lap Belt Route when i got my interior redone. Always hated that shoulder belt, plus the headliner and head rests look much cleaner without those extra plastics. Unless the cop that pulls me over knows his stuff they would never be able to tell that my car came with shoulder belts.
> 
> Just my 2.
> 
> ...


Nice that's where I want to put my switches to


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Smurf any info on box caprice front spindles??


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Nice r they painted or wrapped the side seat trim


*Thanks, 
Which ones, the bottom side trim is wrapped in leather, the upper side plastic one and the seat belt plastic cover are just painted black.*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

SMURF said:


> *I run stock, just grinded my calipers, but you'll pretty much need the whole thing, spindles, rotors, tie rods, etc. *


q-vo homie smurf! how them weatherstrips holding up homie?? haha been a few years que no??


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Smurf any info on box caprice front spindles??


*My Bad, i replied but didnt quote you, i been riding on mine for about 8 years now, grinded calipers, 13x7s with no problems, freeway driven, little bit of hopping and three wheeling. 
But if you rather go the Newer Caprice swap way, you'll need everything under there, Tie Rod Ends, Spindles, Splash Shields, Rotors, Calipers. *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

CHELADAS75 said:


> q-vo homie smurf! how them weatherstrips holding up homie?? haha been a few years que no??


*Q-Vo Loco, aqui nomas. Simon been a long time, don't really come on here anymore.*


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

socapots said:


> Hey why the lapbelt only in that red car up there?


Because shoulder belts suck ass especially in a 70's car imo.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SMURF said:


> *I also went the Lap Belt Route when i got my interior redone. Always hated that shoulder belt, plus the headliner and head rests look much cleaner without those extra plastics. Unless the cop that pulls me over knows his stuff they would never be able to tell that my car came with shoulder belts.
> 
> Just my 2.
> 
> ...


NICE SPOT FOR THE SWITCHES
AM I THE ONLY ONE RUNNING STOCK SEAT BELTS?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SMURF said:


> *My Bad, i replied but didnt quote you, i been riding on mine for about 8 years now, grinded calipers, 13x7s with no problems, freeway driven, little bit of hopping and three wheeling.
> But if you rather go the Newer Caprice swap way, you'll need everything under there, Tie Rod Ends, Spindles, Splash Shields, Rotors, Calipers. *


I heard that u get a higher lock up and your arms don't have tho be extended. Anyone confirm this??


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

SMURF said:


> *Q-Vo Loco, aqui nomas. Simon been a long time, don't really come on here anymore.*


he just need the rotors and spindles,also need to drill the hole bigger on the spindles for the tie rod ends


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Smurf any info on box caprice front spindles??


rotors and calipers and a 1/2" drill bit to make the holes bigger on the spindles,


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Robert =woody65= said:


> rotors and calipers and a 1/2" drill bit to make the holes bigger on the spindles,


*What's up Doggie, ill hit you up next week for that cruise. 
The tie rod end is like 11 bucks dog and you wouldn't have to drill, Either way its not that much work, they can also use those neglected Astro Vans, 88 Olds and most Cadillacs too.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> NICE SPOT FOR THE SWITCHES
> AM I THE ONLY ONE RUNNING STOCK SEAT BELTS?


*When i did My Car Years Ago, one of the first things to go was that AC crap in the Engine Compartment, As far as the switches go, Since i didn't have any use for those ac controls why have them there plus i didn't want to just trow my switches under the dash, put them under the radio or in a center console, need to have access from the door if i ever get that itch. 

*


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> rotors and calipers and a 1/2" drill bit to make the holes bigger on the spindles,


I kno that but can u lay and does it help with the camber so u don't have to extend arms so much??


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

SMURF said:


> *I also went the Lap Belt Route when i got my interior redone. Always hated that shoulder belt, plus the headliner and head rests look much cleaner without those extra plastics. Unless the cop that pulls me over knows his stuff they would never be able to tell that my car came with shoulder belts.
> 
> Just my 2.
> 
> ...


Looks really good,I would definitely go this route with the lap belts.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

SMURF said:


> *When i did My Car Years Ago, one of the first things to go was that AC crap in the Engine Compartment, As far as the switches go, Since i didn't have any use for those ac controls why have them there plus i didn't want to just trow my switches under the dash, put them under the radio or in a center console, need to have access from the door if i ever get that itch.
> 
> *
> View attachment 1057137
> ...


looks like we share the same view! mine had the switches under the dash and all the heating controls in it when i got it but it had a shaved firewall!
so took everything out too and put the switches at the same spot you have them too  badass glasshouse by the way homie :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> It's the chrome that goes on side of seat. Depend wat year it could be a thin strip or a big one. It will cover the black hinge on bottom. Car buff, 76 classic , or I could get u some


damn thats bad ass, any example pics of them??

allways thought that black hinge looked ugly as hell on it! figured something was missing!

anyway i want a set, clean one if possible, so who ever got one or can get one let me know


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> NICE SPOT FOR THE SWITCHES
> AM I THE ONLY ONE RUNNING STOCK SEAT BELTS?


mines stock as well.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SMURF said:


> *When i did My Car Years Ago, one of the first things to go was that AC crap in the Engine Compartment, As far as the switches go, Since i didn't have any use for those ac controls why have them there plus i didn't want to just trow my switches under the dash, put them under the radio or in a center console, need to have access from the door if i ever get that itch.
> 
> *
> View attachment 1057137
> ...


That engine bay is awesome man


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

AMB1800 said:


> damn thats bad ass, any example pics of them??
> 
> allways thought that black hinge looked ugly as hell on it! figured something was missing!
> 
> anyway i want a set, clean one if possible, so who ever got one or can get one let me know


Smurf posted pics of his seats


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Any one ever try fixing/repair rear corner fillers????????


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> Any one ever try fixing/repair rear corner fillers????????


I HEARD OF GUYS USING RUBBER BUMPER REPAIR TO FIX THEM


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

You know what it is


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

cheloRO75 said:


> Any one ever try fixing/repair rear corner fillers????????


My friend who did my paint and body just glassed the shit out of the ones on my Malibu as they where in sad shape. It's been 3 years and they have not cracked or fallen apart.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I restore them...

I use JB weld


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

SMURF said:


> *When i did My Car Years Ago, one of the first things to go was that AC crap in the Engine Compartment, As far as the switches go, Since i didn't have any use for those ac controls why have them there plus i didn't want to just trow my switches under the dash, put them under the radio or in a center console, need to have access from the door if i ever get that itch.
> 
> *
> View attachment 1057137
> ...



thats beautiful


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

dunno if I've posted this one. I took off the landau top, painted the roof and got a standard caprice vinyl roof moulding, painted it body color and fixed it over the junction.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

andrewlister said:


> dunno if I've posted this one. I took off the landau top, painted the roof and got a standard caprice vinyl roof moulding, painted it body color and fixed it over the junction.


Looks damn good


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

cheloRO75 said:


> Any one ever try fixing/repair rear corner fillers????????


Yes sir .... When I built my last 76 I ordered some from replica plastics .... Not knowing that they were junk, so when I got them I had to slice and cut and redo them with fiberglass. They turned out good,but I'll never order another set from them again. There's a place called sandkindustries.com they make them out of an almost factory feeling rubber and they fit like a glove, cost a little more but worth it. I have them on the 76 that I have now.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

SouthSide76 said:


> Yes sir .... When I built my last 76 I ordered some from replica plastics .... Not knowing that they were junk, so when I got them I had to slice and cut and redo them with fiberglass. They turned out good,but I'll never order another set from them again. There's a place called sandkindustries.com they make them out of an almost factory feeling rubber and they fit like a glove, cost a little more but worth it. I have them on the 76 that I have now.


I have a set from s and k, and they are far from perfect and aren't rubber. They must've changed since you bought them. Or the other way around, I bought mine almost 2 years ago.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. Register Early Show is 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Good Looking out on all the comments, My Ride is Old now, should be getting redone sometime soon .*



74chevy glasshouse said:


> I heard that u get a higher lock up and your arms don't have tho be extended. Anyone confirm this??


*Not sure about the Higher Lock up with Box Caprice Arms Homie, but I think My Ride does alright with Stock A-Arms. You definetly have to extend them a little, when you lock your car up it puts a lot of stress on the ball joints that is one of the main reasons to extend them a little. *



















74chevy glasshouse said:


> I kno that but can u lay and does it help with the camber so u don't have to extend arms so much??


*Laying has nothing to do with the Upper A-Arms or the Cylinders, It has to do more with how much Coil you're running, the less coil the lower your Car will sit. I run 5 1/2 turns of 3 1/2 Ton Coils up front, and it lays Just about right for my taste, I'm about an 1" away from the Cross member hitting the floor. 
*
















*I love how i can Drive this Mothafucka Fully Laid out 
*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*The Rear Lays pretty good too.
*















*
Front Up, Ass Down, Street, Park or Freeway It don't Matter. *
*
*






*

*























*
 


*


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Smurf I was talking about stock arms with box caprice spindles u wouldnt have to extend so much.... How much extension u got??
Thanks


----------



## low85eldog (Aug 2, 2011)

looks clean SMURF :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Smurf I was talking about stock arms with box caprice spindles u wouldnt have to extend so much.... How much extension u got??
> Thanks


I honestly don't think the spindles have to do anything with how much you would have to extend the A-Arms. I had my first set extended 1/2 inch, but had them shimmed back about 3/4 of an inch. I went back to stock size arms and still needed to shimm them back. What works for me would not work for someone else because i did a split belly on my frame.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Robert =woody65= said:


> he just need the rotors and spindles,also need to drill the hole bigger on the spindles for the tie rod ends


or use box chevy ends....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> I heard that u get a higher lock up and your arms don't have tho be extended. Anyone confirm this??


naw, your just doing this to run 13" with no grinding on your caliper. Just make sure you have a 11" rotor.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

SMURF said:


> I honestly don't think the spindles have to do anything with how much you would have to extend the A-Arms. I had them extended 1/2 inch, but had them shimmed back about 3/4 of an inch. I went back to stock arms and still needed to shimm them back. What works for me would not work for someone else because i did a split belly on my frame.


SMURF!!!!! :wave:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

dlinehustler said:


> SMURF!!!!! :wave:


What's up Homie, been a long time. 
I know the swap works for G-Bodies to achieve a higher lock up and the arms give them about an inch extension. But that's G-Bodies, Glasshouses are a whole different breed.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok cool I'll try it out n see wat happens. Thanks smurf


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Yup, helps on gbodys not glasshouses or caddys. It's just to run a 13" without grinding. Spindels on caprice & caddy & glasshouses are basicly teh same. Just the taper for the tie rod ends and shit like that are a lil diffrent. The 11" rotor is what your after


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok thanks dline that was what I was after so I'll just keep my stock ones


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone use the rubber strip in their skirts??


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Ok thanks dline that was what I was after so I'll just keep my stock ones


Now if your looking for the gbody/caprice equivalent for a glasshouse I think I found it. I was getting parts from a derby guy one time, and he was showing me he "gnarly" small block in his derby car he was building, and he had the dog house off I looked down and seen he had 80's full size ford uppers & lowers & spindel. I asked why of course, and he said to fit the extra tall front coils. Not sure what it would do for a hydraulic car, but seemed to work for dudes derby car. Same idea. If anyone has the balls to try it. Nothing im doing to either one of mine needs anything like this or I would  Heres the pic i took..............


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

75 caprice og rubber front fillers 120.00 shipped


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Sneak Peek of my undercarriage


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Sneak Peek of my undercarriage


Dam homie looking good


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> Dam homie looking good


 Thanks, Jaime. How you doing on yours?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Sneak Peek of my undercarriage


Frame off??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> Dam homie looking good


X2 whew!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea Louie...fucking badass right there...need some more sneak peeks!!!


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Frame off??


 Nope.. just plenty of elbow grease and patience.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea Louie...fucking badass right there...need some more sneak peeks!!!


 Thanks Phil


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Thanks, Jaime. How you doing on yours?


Same thing louie alot off patients and time consuming


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Sneak Peek of my undercarriage


No mames carnal....fucker looks real good, gonna have to go check it out in person...have the beers ready


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> Same thing louie alot off patients and time consuming


 yeah, tell me about it. I have spent so much time making sure that I touched every part of this car. Now it's come down to the details


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> No mames carnal....fucker looks real good, gonna have to go check it out in person...have the beers ready


 Orale! How's your ride coming along?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

good shit


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> yeah, tell me about it. I have spent so much time making sure that I touched every part of this car. Now it's come down to the details


Yea bro I did the same In the bottom but I went all black it looks alright but yea I'm getting down now with the details also


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Any recommended place to get engine rebuild in IE or LA


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

SMURF said:


> *Good Looking out on all the comments, My Ride is Old now, should be getting redone sometime soon .*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shit man thats a nice ride ! :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Any recommended place to get engine rebuild in IE or LA


 try this place http://www.waynesengines.com/


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Sneak Peek of my undercarriage


WOW!! That is clean..


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

just had the body pinstriped


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> just had the body pinstriped


Clean lines homie


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> just had the body pinstriped


Man dog that shit looks fuckin nice post pictures off the whole car


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Sneak Peek of my undercarriage


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

jaimef702 said:


> Yea bro I did the same In the bottom but *I went all black* it looks alright but yea I'm getting down now with the details also


*X2, 
i doubt i will ever be able to build something as clean as Homeboys, that's just beautiful. I also did mine all Black, i don't think i would be able to keep all that Nice Paint and Chrome clean for long, I love to clown and Drive laid out too much, would fuck that up in a minute:biggrin:. 

Black aint that bad.

*







*
And here's my Gas tank before i swapped it out, can you imagine all that nice paint and chrome*hno:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

bad company said:


> Shit man thats a nice ride ! :thumbsup:


*Thanks Homie.*


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

SMURF said:


> *Thanks Homie.*


Was up smurf Long time homie.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> just had the body pinstriped


Who did paint??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SMURF said:


> *X2,
> i doubt i will ever be able to build something as clean as Homeboys, that's just beautiful. I also did mine all Black, i don't think i would be able to keep all that Nice Paint and Chrome clean for long, I love to clown and Drive laid out too much, would fuck that up in a minute:biggrin:.
> 
> Black aint that bad.
> ...


U did the 67 swap??


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

76classic said:


> Was up smurf Long time homie.


Whats up Dog, going to that cruise in Hawthorne this weekend, come through.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> U did the 67 swap??


Yes sir, looked everywhere for something that would work and after alot of measuring and checking out tanks I figured the 67 was the best bet. I found one swapped it and it was the best thing I ever did. Ill post some pictures tomorrow of the swap.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

SMURF said:


> *X2,
> i doubt i will ever be able to build something as clean as Homeboys, that's just beautiful. I also did mine all Black, i don't think i would be able to keep all that Nice Paint and Chrome clean for long, I love to clown and Drive laid out too much, would fuck that up in a minute:biggrin:.
> 
> Black aint that bad.
> ...


your ride looks hella clean too dog here a pictures of my bottom


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

jaimef702 said:


> your ride looks hella clean too dog here a pictures of my bottom
> View attachment 1066137


Damn nice and shiny, looks really good Homie.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

SMURF said:


> *X2,
> i doubt i will ever be able to build something as clean as Homeboys, that's just beautiful. I also did mine all Black, i don't think i would be able to keep all that Nice Paint and Chrome clean for long, I love to clown and Drive laid out too much, would fuck that up in a minute:biggrin:.
> 
> Black aint that bad.
> ...


 Nice and clean. I like the fact that even though you knew you would be clowning and driving this car everywhere, you still took the time to clean up the undercarriage.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> your ride looks hella clean too dog here a pictures of my bottom
> View attachment 1066137


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Who did paint??


 Mario's Auto Works in Montclair


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

whats the measurement on that c-channel you have your powerball welded onto, that's how I wanna do mine


SMURF said:


> *X2,
> i doubt i will ever be able to build something as clean as Homeboys, that's just beautiful. I also did mine all Black, i don't think i would be able to keep all that Nice Paint and Chrome clean for long, I love to clown and Drive laid out too much, would fuck that up in a minute:biggrin:.
> 
> Black aint that bad.
> ...


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

SMURF said:


> Whats up Dog, going to that cruise in Hawthorne this weekend, come through.


We're and what time?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> I HEARD OF GUYS USING RUBBER BUMPER REPAIR TO FIX THEM





BIG RED said:


> My friend who did my paint and body just glassed the shit out of the ones on my Malibu as they where in sad shape. It's been 3 years and they have not cracked or fallen apart.





harborareaPhil said:


> I restore them...
> 
> I use JB weld





SouthSide76 said:


> Yes sir .... When I built my last 76 I ordered some from replica plastics .... Not knowing that they were junk, so when I got them I had to slice and cut and redo them with fiberglass. They turned out good,but I'll never order another set from them again. There's a place called sandkindustries.com they make them out of an almost factory feeling rubber and they fit like a glove, cost a little more but worth it. I have them on the 76 that I have now.





LostInSanPedro said:


> I have a set from s and k, and they are far from perfect and aren't rubber. They must've changed since you bought them. Or the other way around, I bought mine almost 2 years ago.






thanks for all the info reagarding the rear fillers ..... im gonna have to restore them here soon


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

jaimef702 said:


> Man dog that shit looks fuckin nice post pictures off the whole car


X2. That's nice.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SMURF said:


> Yes sir, looked everywhere for something that would work and after alot of measuring and checking out tanks I figured the 67 was the best bet. I found one swapped it and it was the best thing I ever did. Ill post some pictures tomorrow of the swap.


I'd like to see some pictures when you can as well.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Found this on instagram


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

da fuck is wrong with that roof 

:rofl:


----------



## stormrider (Jun 28, 2011)

He was very very wrong my compadre Brunick has a Hollywood top and the thae Is BORN In E.L.A RUBY IS A LINCOLN could be he was confused


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

any feedback on side mouldings looking to repolish them ... and change the color of the vinyl / plastic material..... thanks chelo....


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> try this place http://www.waynesengines.com/


No B.S. here?? They don't try to burn??


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> No B.S. here?? They don't try to burn??


 I personally have never dealt with them, but i heard they do great work. What size engine are you working on?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

350. It's been sitting for awhile .I'm pretty sure it will crank over but not sure how strong it'll be after sitting and need heads cleaned up


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> 350. It's been sitting for awhile .I'm pretty sure it will crank over but not sure how strong it'll be after sitting and need heads cleaned up


 Is It complete with dist, carb, fuel pump etc, etc... If yes, try running a compression check.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Or buy yourself a nice create motor. Its just a few bucks more than a rebuilt one.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> any feedback on side mouldings looking to repolish them ... and change the color of the vinyl / plastic material..... thanks chelo....


i did mine, straighted out a few waves, polished, and changed the color


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Or buy yourself a nice create motor. Its just a few bucks more than a rebuilt one.


So it's alot to get rebuilt ?? It used to be like $550 in I.E. area
But who knows now


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

If it ends up allot I'll just go LSX or LT1


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> If it ends up allot I'll just go LSX or LT1


:thumbsup: putting a carbed ls6 in my camaro


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Nice and clean. I like the fact that even though you knew you would be clowning and driving this car everywhere, you still took the time to clean up the undercarriage.


*Thanks Homie, I had too, I believe i changed every single nut and bolt on this car, went through the whole thing when i built it, nothing was left untouched. Can't really trust 30 plus year old parts. *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

spook said:


> whats the measurement on that c-channel you have your powerball welded onto, that's how I wanna do mine


*My bad spook i'll get those measurements for you these weekend Homie. *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

socapots said:


> I'd like to see some pictures when you can as well.


*My Bad, Forgot all about the Tank Pictures. Here's what I have.

First Off The Stock gas tank, 

*







*
I used a Level to show How much more the bottom of the Gas tank stuck out from the lowest part of the frame, about a good 1 1/2 - 2 inches, When fully laid out the Car used to rest on the Gas tank.

*







*
Dropped the tank and sat it side by side with the new 67 Tank, Here you can clearly see the difference between the two.

*







*
Mocking the new tank up,

*







*
Here you can see how the tank almost disappeared under there.

*







*
Laid the Ride out and was very happy with the end results, got about an 1 1/2 between the bottom of the tank and the ground.

*







*
*






*


*


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

LostInSanPedro said:


> I have a set from s and k, and they are far from perfect and aren't rubber. They must've changed since you bought them. Or the other way around, I bought mine almost 2 years ago.


I just went to s & k .com they are only $99 a pair good deal but they don't look like rubber to me.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Late Night Creep.
*










*Hit up The Local **Cruise Spot.

*
























*
Met up With the Homie Woody & His Bad Ass Rag.

*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*L.A Times Was also in the House with A clean GlassHouse .

*


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

duz anyone knows if all 80s caddy rearend will bolt right up to clear the skirts or is it just da 2 door fleetwoods & coupes.... or four doors too thx in advance.


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Need this trim & rail for the passenger side if anyone has one


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

SMURF said:


> *My Bad, Forgot all about the Tank Pictures. Here's what I have.
> 
> First Off The Stock gas tank,
> 
> ...


Hey homie, is that a 67 Caprice tank you used?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SMURF said:


> *My Bad, Forgot all about the Tank Pictures. Here's what I have.
> 
> First Off The Stock gas tank,
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the pics. That looks like a great mod to do if I ever get mine laid out.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> Hey homie, is that a 67 Caprice tank you used?


Pretty sure that's what was mentioned on here somewhere before. Same tank for all chev fullsize of that year except wagons. And only 2 gallons less according to specs.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> I just went to s & k .com they are only $99 a pair good deal but they don't look like rubber to me.


FOUND THESE ON FLEABAY
THEY SAY THEY "BEND"??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1975-1976-C...let|Model:Caprice&hash=item417afdf0cf&vxp=mtr
SAME COMPANY THAT MAKES THE "FULL DASH"
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1971-1976-C...let|Model:Caprice&hash=item3a832c5e60&vxp=mtr


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

What...that's new. Anyone know how it fits?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> What...that's new. Anyone know how it fits?


THE REAR CONERS?
TRY THEM ON, IF THEY DON`T FIT, SEND THEM BACK
USE A VISA CARD:thumbsup:
HELPS KEEP EVERYBODY ON THE UP AND UP


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

They say 75-76 but i assume these fit 74 too right?


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

What are the measurements from bumper to bumper on the Ghouses?? Anyone


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

STILL one of my favorites homie!!!


SMURF said:


> *Late Night Creep.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> THE REAR CONERS?
> TRY THEM ON, IF THEY DON`T FIT, SEND THEM BACK
> USE A VISA CARD:thumbsup:
> HELPS KEEP EVERYBODY ON THE UP AND UP


No the dash


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

dannyp said:


> What are the measurements from bumper to bumper on the Ghouses?? Anyone


*From front bumper to rear bumper its about 18 and a half feet Long.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> Hey homie, is that a 67 Caprice tank you used?


*67 Impala*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

socapots said:


> Thanks for posting the pics. That looks like a great mod to do if I ever get mine laid out.


*Gotta be laid out Homie, the closest to the pavement the better. 
When u hit a spot now a days everybody rides stock or locked up, chrome or no chrome. I like pulling up laid out or front up and the rear on the floor.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

socapots said:


> Pretty sure that's what was mentioned on here somewhere before. Same tank for all chev fullsize of that year except wagons. And only 2 gallons less according to specs.


*67-70 Impala, Caprice.

I took all this into consideration when I was looking for a tank. 
My plan Is to actually have a custom tank made that's a little smaller than the 67 tank. 
Don't really mind loosing a couple more gallons.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Psta said:


> STILL one of my favorites homie!!!


*Good looking out Homie, my Ride is old news now, can't wait to see yours when you bust out. Are you close to San Mateo/Redwood City?*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

glasshizzel said:


> duz anyone knows if all 80s caddy rearend will bolt right up to clear the skirts or is it just da 2 door fleetwoods & coupes.... or four doors too thx in advance.


*Don't matter, four door, 2 door, wagon, limo they're all the same. 

85 Cadillac Rear End.

*















*
Pros:
About 2"s shorter on each side. 
Able to Run Deep Dish Rims (13x7 or 14x7s) with skirts on.

Cons:
Will need to cut the stock drive shaft.
Will need to pull in/force rear trailing arms in order to fit.
Does not mount as smooth as everyone makes it sound.
Will not be able to lay the car all the way.
Will not be able to drive your Car Laid out.
Stock height or above, driving only.
Will limit how much you lay the rear due to body resting on drive shaft.
will need to Run a tunnel.
Tunnel will not work.

*



























































*






Save your money and cut the stock rear end. Just my two.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Shortened Stock Rear End 3/4" each side**!!!

*

















































*Pros:
Lay that Bitch Out with no problems.
Drive Laid out with no Rubbing and no vibration.
It's stock so everything stays the same.
No Need to cut the Drive Shaft.
No Stress on the Trailing Arms.
No Stress on the pumpkin Bushings.

Cons:
None that i can think of after Years of driving it.
Should have never done the Caddy Swap.



Cleared Skirts real good!!!

*






*

*


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

SMURF said:


> *Shortened Stock Rear End 3/4" each side**!!!
> 
> *
> View attachment 1076705
> ...


 This is what I had done to mine.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Where u get out done at Louie?


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: To my Glasshouse family. I was thinking that we should have the Glasshouse picnic at Mooney Grove park in Visalia ca. this year; it is in the middle about 3 hrs. from LA and 3 hrs. from Stockton. How does everyone feel about this? We should get more Glasshouse/Raghouse brothers out there from all around. Just thinking :dunno:. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

SMURF said:


> *Shortened Stock Rear End 3/4" each side**!!!
> 
> *
> View attachment 1076705
> ...


\


thats some great info... bro....


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

SMURF said:


> *From front bumper to rear bumper its about 18 and a half feet Long.*


Thanks SMURF I have to make sure my garage can store this GHOUSE I'm getting close to bringing it home


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

cheloRO75 said:


> \
> 
> 
> thats some great info... bro....


Just doing my part Homie. 
Ive pretty much tried it all when it comes to my Ride.


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

dannyp said:


> Thanks SMURF I have to make sure my garage can store this GHOUSE I'm getting close to bringing it home


Just measured 19ft total :/ I think that's to close guess I have to make garage longer


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

dannyp said:


> Thanks SMURF I have to make sure my garage can store this GHOUSE I'm getting close to bringing it home


*No worries Homie, I went through the same thing with mine.*



dannyp said:


> Just measured 19ft total :/ I think that's to close guess I have to make garage longer


*Mine is also 19ft. But it wasn't dry walled so I stop when I hit the 2/4 studs, when my garages Door is closed I have bout a 1/2" gap between the door and the bumper.*hno:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

dannyp said:


> Thanks SMURF I have to make sure my garage can store this GHOUSE I'm getting close to bringing it home


 LOL! That"s the same thing I was worried about when I was bringing my car home. Car is a little bit longer than my Suburban.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

SMURF said:


> Mine is also 19ft. But not drywalled so I stop when I hit the studs, when my garages Door is closed I have bout a 1/2" gap between the door and the bumper.


 Damn! That's a tight fit.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Where u get out done at Louie?


 I had the rear end done at my friends shop MVP Auto tech in Glendora in 2004. I know the axles came from this place http://www.moserengineering.com/. I think I spent about 600$ back then for the complete job.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Damn! That's a tight fit.


Tell me about it, I've come home after downing a couple put the car in the garage and when I closed the door bamm right on the bumper guard rubber.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Back then all I did to the car was fix the rear end, so the skirts could fit and bought misc body parts. I didn't really start working on the car until 2012. I was caught up trying to finish my 54 hardtop. Shit! I remember I could find 2 to 3 glassouses at Pick a Part or Ecology no problem.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

SMURF said:


> Tell me about it, I've come home after downing a couple put the car in the garage and when I closed the door bamm right on the bumper guard rubber.


 ohh, that hurts. I have about 6 inches of space front and rear.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm going to cut a 1/4 turn more off the coil


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

love the color, its clean


LOCO-LOUIE said:


> I'm going to cut a 1/4 turn more off the coil


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> I'm going to cut a 1/4 turn more off the coil


That's an awesome color man.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Damn! That's a tight fit.





LOCO-LOUIE said:


> ohh, that hurts. I have about 6 inches of space front and rear.


*Had to touch up the Bumper Guards more than a couple times due to the damn garage door. 

Shouldn't have that problem anymore, just had this one built for it.

*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> I'm going to cut a 1/4 turn more off the coil


*Damn Homie, you going to be hurting some feelings out there  *:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

SMURF said:


> *Had to touch up the Bumper Guards more than a couple times due to the damn garage door.
> 
> Shouldn't have that problem anymore, just had this one built for it.
> 
> ...


 I think your kids already took your spot. Nice Garage


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> I think your kids already took your spot. Nice Garage


*Lol, yeah they beat me to it, their cars where the first ones in there, My Ride is still in my old garage should be moving it to the back soon.


*


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

I know it's a 4dr, but i just had to post it. LOl!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> I know it's a 4dr, but i just had to post it. LOl!




Dope song ttt


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

SMURF said:


> *Lol, yeah they beat me to it, their cars where the first ones in there, My Ride is still in my old garage should be moving it to the back soon.
> 
> 
> *


That's a great looking space man.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

impalas79 said:


> View attachment 1079810
> View attachment 1079810


Nice..


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

I there.....just keep me in the loop to what the plans are.....hit me on my cell not on here as much as I use to be Vic....I'll PM the number

QUOTE=shops laggard;19150289]:wave: To my Glasshouse family. I was thinking that we should have the Glasshouse picnic at Mooney Grove park in Visalia ca. this year; it is in the middle about 3 hrs. from LA and 3 hrs. from Stockton. How does everyone feel about this? We should get more Glasshouse/Raghouse brothers out there from all around. Just thinking :dunno:. Stay cool from the Vic's.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I know some of ya'll are fans of spitta, and glasshouse owner.. Link to his new mixtape on datpiff.

http://www.datpiff.com/Curreny-The-Drive-In-Theatre-mixtape.578652.html


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

From yumas cars how today.


----------



## eazzy101 (Oct 22, 2007)

Need some 75 caprice conv floor pans anybody know where to get some


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Nice pics. But what's with the shadow man in the last pic? Lol.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^^^^^ LoL must be a ninja.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> ^^^^^^ LoL must be a ninja.


my ninja :rofl:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

socapots said:


> Nice pics. But what's with the shadow man in the last pic? Lol.


:dunno: Maybee thats Curren$y's ninja security guard keeping a eye on his GlassHouse....


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

I need the one thats on top of the window on drivers side call 760-556-8150 please if you know of anyone that mite have it


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

One what? A ninja? 
Just jokes man... I don't see any pictures in your post and assume you are talking about Window trim. 
For a hard top?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone kno how to remove that part between package tray and back glass??


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

FOR SALE 1974 nos Bumper guards. Front and Rear with bolts and all hardware in the box new from 1974. $150 PLUS SHIPPING Location Miami fl thanks


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Nice pieces. 
That fit 74 to 76?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

impalas79 said:


> FOR SALE 1974 nos Bumper guards. Front and Rear with bolts and all hardware in the box new from 1974. $150 PLUS SHIPPING Location Miami fl thanks


great prices for N.O.S.


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

N.O.S Window rollers should be for late 60's to late 70's part number 20037597, asking $35 plus shipping..


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Need the clips that hold down the quater window...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

impalas79 said:


> View attachment 1083914
> View attachment 1083922
> View attachment 1083922
> View attachment 1083930
> View attachment 1083938


FRONTS #994573 FITS 74/75 FRONT BUMPER
REARS CAN`T SEE THE WHOLE PART # BUT IF IT`S #994574 FITS 74/76 REARS (EXC. WAGON)


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

just a basic set up, ignore the dummy batteries, what do you guys recommend for rear coils.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> FRONTS #994573 FITS 74/75 FRONT BUMPER
> REARS CAN`T SEE THE WHOLE PART # BUT IF IT`S #994574 FITS 74/76 REARS (EXC. WAGON)


Thanks for the info.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

spook said:


> just a basic set up, ignore the dummy batteries, what do you guys recommend for rear coils.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

PENDEJO!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

spook said:


> just a basic set up, ignore the dummy batteries, what do you guys recommend for rear coils.


Looks good. I'd run the stock front coils in the rear. I've done that with both my rides and never had a problem.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

jjarez79 said:


> PENDEJO!!!!!:roflmao:


Probably because of the wheels...
Either way poor car.


----------



## jaime76caprice (Jun 29, 2007)

Can anybody tell me if the rear quarters to a 74 convertible what are the same to a 75


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Anyone kno how to remove that part between package tray and back glass??


??


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Which part is that? I thought the package tray went right to the back glass. Any pictures?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> ??


Or are you talking about the part between the rear glass and trunk?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

socapots said:


> Which part is that? I thought the package tray went right to the back glass. Any pictures?


It's like a metal strip inside the car between package tray n back glass... Can't post pics from my phone gotta get a computer


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

that' is part of the body does not come off...only the ends do...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

so if your trying to paint it you need to remove the rear window


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

lowriding back in the days


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Selling my 74 Caprice for $2200
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/4305905228.html


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> that' is part of the body does not come off...only the ends do...


Do u got a pic of it?? I thought I seen that Orange Garfield g house have it chrome


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

impalas79 said:


> View attachment 1085282
> View attachment 1085282
> View attachment 1085290
> N.O.S Window rollers should be for late 60's to late 70's part number 20037597, asking $35 plus shipping..


****DIBBS***

*i will take these pm me your PayPal info


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

Anyone out there with a 75 driver door?? If so how much?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

STRAY 52 said:


> Anyone out there with a 75 driver door?? If so how much?


let me check my mess brother..,


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Selling my 74 Caprice for $2200
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/4305905228.html


damn!
that`s love on that price!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

hey miguel PM me I got one


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

That first one is a cool ass shot.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Spitta always cruising:thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Anyone have a front bumper for a 76 caprice


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

F*ckn BADD.....


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jjarez79 said:


>


It's in this pic it looks black inside behind package tray


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

looks like slicks


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

jjarez79 said:


>


Sicc!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

jjarez79 said:


> F*ckn BADD.....


I like that color.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> looks like slicks



same color top ones a 75 impala and and my homie slicks (r.i.p.) is a 75 caprice bottom pic


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

The top one is a 74 impala 75 where caprice different front ends


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

anyone done the 67' caprice tank? do you need to buy a new sending unit? or does your 75/76 work in it?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Selling my 74 Caprice for $2200
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/4305905228.html


I like it! What's the stuff on left side of dash?



74chevy glasshouse said:


> Do u got a pic of it?? I thought I seen that Orange Garfield g house have it chrome


You can metal polish that piece to look like chrome then clearcoat it..


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

can someone tell me what size c-channel this is for the powerball mount.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

jaimef702 said:


> The top one is a 74 impala 75 where caprice different front ends


my old green one was a 75 impala with the same front


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

socapots said:


> I like that color.


Sweet looking ride!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> my old green one was a 75 impala with the same front


Wait my bad that is a 74 my 75 impala had basically the same look but the front quarter lights were not as big and it was a 1975 impala


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

spook said:


> can someone tell me what size c-channel this is for the powerball mount.


That looks like 3" angle iron.. 3" c-channel has a curved radius on the inside, and sits up a little higher than the axle tube..


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Found this on instgram


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

just ripped the glass packs exhaust off my glasshouse. Lost em on the side of the road lol..

Need a new one, any recommendations? Mine was a magnaflow glass pack, i thought the sound wasn't great, it sounded more hot rod than lowrider.

Anyone using any other brand? and what length sounds good?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> I like it! What's the stuff on left side of dash?
> 
> 
> 
> You can metal polish that piece to look like chrome then clearcoat it..


It's a water temp gauge


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> Found this on instgram


Nice 75


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


>


that`s nice!


----------



## glasshizzel (Jan 25, 2011)

question... duz any1 know if there is a driver seat that is not electric has a manual tilt cuz my passenger has it.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


>


uffin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Heard on instagram that TopDogg might be selling his raghouse anyone know if this is true?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


I love this pic


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

glasshizzel said:


> question... duz any1 know if there is a driver seat that is not electric has a manual tilt cuz my passenger has it.


Yup


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> Heard on instagram that TopDogg might be selling his raghouse anyone know if this is true?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

from another topic


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Heard on instagram that TopDogg might be selling his raghouse anyone know if this is true?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


chingon:nicoderm:


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Found this on instgram


nice pic


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


nice


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

76 Caprice grilles


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone have the back window stainless steel trim for a 76 Glasshouse my parner needs a set for his build


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> Anyone have the back window stainless steel trim for a 76 Glasshouse my parner needs a set for his build


Hit up DEZZY


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> Hit up DEZZY


Thanks for the quick response MR.59 what is his handle so I can PM him


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> Thanks for the quick response MR.59 what is his handle so I can PM him


the guy selling the 76 grill
hit him up, he has a stash of parts


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> Anyone have the back window stainless steel trim for a 76 Glasshouse my parner needs a set for his build


1974-76 back window trim


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> 1974-76 back window trim


I have the back window to go with it...


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

Just PM u, I left my phone number. 


heartofthacity said:


> 1974-76 back window trim


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HURST HATCH T TOPS


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

anybody ever use the original coils for front hydros? sloppy bounce?


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

yes he is $35,000


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

i need a complete grill for my 76 how much for it ? call me at 760-556-8150, GEORGE


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> HURST HATCH T TOPS


How many sets you got now?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> How many sets you got now?


same 2 sets


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

I thought you were starting to stock pile them lol.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> I thought you were starting to stock pile them lol.


they are nice clean sets getting hard to find, dug these out, never really checked them out, nice clean 1st design, these are cleaner than the 2nd design set i was going to use. might just save these


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> same 2 sets


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Car Buff said:


>


:h5:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

BADD AS F#*K!!









































































http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/4364744960.html
HE WANTS $8500 in san diego.....man...if I had cash...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Cleaning up shop... They gotta go !?!


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> :h5:


LOL i feel yah big dawg i see you holding on to them for a minute.The price only goes up


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Car Buff said:


> LOL i feel yah big dawg i see you holding on to them for a minute.The price only goes up


YES, BUT ALSO, HARD TO GET RID OF QUALITY PARTS.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

jjarez79 said:


> BADD AS F#*K!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never been a fan of black. But damn that's nice.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> they are nice clean sets getting hard to find, dug these out, never really checked them out, nice clean 1st design, these are cleaner than the 2nd design set i was going to use. might just save these


uffin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

jjarez79 said:


> BADD AS F#*K!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I seen that car at the big3 the car is nice but 8500 is a little steep but nice..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I seen that car at the big3 the car is nice but 8500 is a little steep but nice..


It was at the BIG 3 and it still didn`t sell?
wonder what`s wrong with it? looks ok in the pics,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> YES, BUT ALSO, HARD TO GET RID OF QUALITY PARTS.


 yeah i know.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

not show quality but I think its clean. just finished lifting her.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Looks good man.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Sho does :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone running 3 ton precuts in ur rear, how low u sitting? What y'all running?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Almost done


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> Found this on instgram


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

anybody know where I can get a front bumper for a 1976 caprice?


----------



## Batazz59 (Jan 8, 2010)

took mine for a spin this weekend -hadnt used it for about 6 months


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Batazz59 said:


> took mine for a spin this weekend -hadnt used it for about 6 months


Damned this fucker is sexy as hell!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

TTT 

Glasshouses to the top!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

This looks like that Groupe CC one. Maybe not? 






jjarez79 said:


> BADD AS F#*K!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Batazz59 said:


> took mine for a spin this weekend -hadnt used it for about 6 months


So sick.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Last night.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

CHE1 said:


> Last night.


didn't you used to have 58?


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:



spook said:


> not show quality but I think its clean. just finished lifting her.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

CHE1 said:


> Last night.


Mind sharing some pictures of that center console you have there?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Batazz59 said:


> took mine for a spin this weekend -hadnt used it for about 6 months


Good looking ride man. That a stock interior?


----------



## Batazz59 (Jan 8, 2010)

socapots said:


> Good looking ride man. That a stock interior?


stock seats but done with 60s gm fabric and has sew pattern of a 67 impala w rectangle buttons out of a amc car


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Batazz59 said:


> stock seats but done with 60s gm fabric and has sew pattern of a 67 impala w rectangle buttons out of a amc car


Cool, I could tell it looked different. Just was not sure why.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Where y'all get your headers from?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Vayzfinest said:


> Where y'all get your headers from?


Cfr performance


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Vayzfinest said:


> Where y'all get your headers from?


 I used Hedman Headers


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

They got the shorty and the block huggers, which one you get?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

anyone got pics of digital dashes in glasshouses? Not sure how they look installed. 

Do they look any good?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

orlando said:


> didn't you used to have 58?


Yea sold it and upgraded to a glasshouse!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

socapots said:


> Good looking ride man. That a stock interior?


Nothing special just enough for some reassuring gauges and the radio. I didn't want it in the glove box.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

CHE1 said:


> Nothing special just enough for some reassuring gauges and the radio. I didn't want it in the glove box.


 BOWMAN COLOR BAR LOOKS NICE!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> BOWMAN COLOR BAR LOOKS NICE!


I think you recommend it. ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

CHE1 said:


> I think you recommend it. 


YES, 
HCAT BUILDS THE BEST ONES


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

CHE1 said:


> Yea sold it and upgraded to a glasshouse!


cool welcome to the family!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

orlando said:


> cool welcome to the family!


Thanks!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> YES,
> HCAT BUILDS THE BEST ONES


 And it works bad ass.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

CHE1 said:


> And it works bad ass.[/QUOTE
> still need to install my 30inch one for my car


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Vayzfinest said:


> They got the shorty and the block huggers, which one you get?


I learned from the fest pages back that we use the shortys.
I got my ceramic coated (shiny looking ) from cfr for 169.00


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> anyone got pics of digital dashes in glasshouses? Not sure how they look installed.
> 
> Do they look any good?


If you search YouTube for 75 caprice digital dash/ glasshouse digital dash/ or search terms of that nature vids will come up


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Vayzfinest said:


> They got the shorty and the block huggers, which one you get?


 Same style as the originals, but made in the tubular header design. I guess they would be the shorty's


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> YES,
> HCAT BUILDS THE BEST ONES


 MR.59 do you know or can u check if the lower door hinges are interchangeable?? You usually have all the part numbers so I thought I ask


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> If you search YouTube for 75 caprice digital dash/ glasshouse digital dash/ or search terms of that nature vids will come up


I have a question for you manu samoa. Remember we were talking about a year ago about body bushings. and you asked me if I orderd mine from a place in chicago. By any chance do you know the name of that place. I lost my invoice and I need radiator support bushings.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Last night, Dusting it off and putting in the gauges.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Ordered the ceramic shortys! Almost time to fire her up!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

manu samoa said:


> I learned from the fest pages back that we use the shortys.
> I got my ceramic coated (shiny looking ) from cfr for 169.00





Vayzfinest said:


> Ordered the ceramic shortys! Almost time to fire her up!!



thats what im running...


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

orlando said:


> just chips or chips and k.o and how much


Both kos or chips


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> MR.59 do you know or can u check if the lower door hinges are interchangeable?? You usually have all the part numbers so I thought I ask


don`t have a interchange book, but if your asking if they interchange front " top to bottom?, 
maybe DEZZY can answer this question


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

He means from driver to passenger


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

Im tryn to finish my 74 GLASSHOUSE...does any have or knows were i can get all 4 wheel well trims ?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

cheloRO75 said:


> He means from driver to passenger


Yea I meant from passenger to driver .for sure not tops the spring s go a certain way. I checked mine and on lowers it looks like u could flip them to work but there might be a risk of the pin falling out I think


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Maybe just pop out pin and flip it


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Car Buff said:


> WOW!


I asked this here before I asked u carbuff


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Maybe just pop out pin and flip it


now i understand better
just looked at my pass, side, the pin can flip upside down, it takes a C clip to hold it in place
i wonder if 4 door hinges can work too?
i know they sell them new online, but has anyone ever used them? gotta remember , a fully loaded g-house door, has to be 100lbs and that`s a big ass door to hang on a hinge. one of my "tests" i give a glass house i`m thinking of buying, since all are called " low mile" cars, no space for the 100k mile
i open the drivers door, and check how much it drops, and i pull up, to see how much play is in the hinges.
this is a 1 way to tell if the car is truly a low mile car


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Exactly good shit mr 59 i told him . Enough said


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> now i understand better
> just looked at my pass, side, the pin can flip upside down, it takes a C clip to hold it in place
> i wonder if 4 door hinges can work too?
> i know they sell them new online, but has anyone ever used them? gotta remember , a fully loaded g-house door, has to be 100lbs and that`s a big ass door to hang on a hinge. one of my "tests" i give a glass house i`m thinking of buying, since all are called " low mile" cars, no space for the 100k mile
> ...


4dr hinges work and are hardly ever worn out because those doors weigh like half.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SHOUT OUT TO BIG DEEZY...






I still think of this song when ever I see your name! 

I will always think of the ANIMALS when I ever I listen to the band WAR.


----------



## 504mike (Mar 2, 2014)

anybody sellin a glasshouse.

i got the cash


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/71-76-Impala-Caprice-Lower-Door-Hinge-New-Top-Quality-2-Door-Models/180930538307?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222008%26algo%3DSIC.MOTORS%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D5533989760873788478%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D20131003132420%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D180930531012&rt=nc


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> now i understand better
> just looked at my pass, side, the pin can flip upside down, it takes a C clip to hold it in place
> i wonder if 4 door hinges can work too?
> i know they sell them new online, but has anyone ever used them? gotta remember , a fully loaded g-house door, has to be 100lbs and that`s a big ass door to hang on a hinge. one of my "tests" i give a glass house i`m thinking of buying, since all are called " low mile" cars, no space for the 100k mile
> ...


 4DR hinges will work.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes got the front lower hinge from 70 4dr.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

anyone ever seen a rag with a gangster window???


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Yes got the front lower hinge from 70 4dr.


what about the gas tank


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Some raghouse love


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Sweet...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


>


 freaggin HUGGIES :roflmao:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> anyone got pics of digital dashes in glasshouses? Not sure how they look installed.
> 
> Do they look any good?


Yessir!!!! I have a yellow one in mines


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> SHOUT OUT TO BIG DEEZY...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol *Dezzy :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

504mike said:


> anybody sellin a glasshouse.
> 
> i got the cash


I have a 76 Impala


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Robert =woody65= said:


> what about the gas tank


Frames from 65-70 are that same so I'd assume that tank is tha same


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Vayzfinest said:


> Some raghouse love


Looking good.... Have u put that double hump to work yet!??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Vayzfinest said:


> anyone ever seen a rag with a gangster window???


Nope. do it


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> what about the gas tank


Don't think they're the same as 67-68


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

cheloRO75 said:


> Looking good.... Have u put that double hump to work yet!??


Picking up from powder coat tomorrow! Good looks homie


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Nope. do it


In the works!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Vayzfinest said:


> In the works!


should look good
it will be harder to break too going down


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Frames from 65-70 are that same so I'd assume that tank is tha same



frames are differnt... at least up front there are differnt styles of steering. tanks are differnt also.. my 66 has the neck as part of the tank (alot crack where neck meet tank) and my 69 has the neck and tanks as two differnt peices with a rubber line to link.. both are factory tanks


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Are 72 impala radiator core support bushing the same as 76 caprice?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Frames from 65-70 are that same so I'd assume that tank is tha same


sorry I was not clear,70-76 gas tank are the same?thanks bro


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I think 71-76 r the same


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Vayzfinest said:


> Some raghouse love


Sick:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Has anybody use the short door handles that they sell on ebay.the og ones are 6 1/4 and the one on ebay are 5 1/8 dose it look any different


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> Has anybody use the short door handles that they sell on ebay.the og ones are 6 1/4 and the one on ebay are 5 1/8 dose it look any different


THAT`S A CRAZY DIFFERENCE IN SIZE,,,


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

That's a big difference. Might not look right in the space.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> THAT`S A CRAZY DIFFERENCE IN SIZE,,,


Yea I finally found the size thanks homies


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

orlando said:


> Are 72 impala radiator core support bushing the same as 76 caprice?


anybody?


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. *

*The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
**
You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## tragic39 (Mar 22, 2014)

Anybody know where I can get the front corner fillers and rear corner fillers for a 75 impala? I am only interested in doing paypal as I got burned by one of the members on here.Thanks.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

orlando said:


> anybody?


That should be the same


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> That should be the same


thank you!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

tragic39 said:


> Anybody know where I can get the front corner fillers and rear corner fillers for a 75 impala? I am only interested in doing paypal as I got burned by one of the members on here.Thanks.


SOMEONE FROM THE GLASSHOUSE FEST BURNED YOU?
WHO?
LET`S HEAR BOTH SIDES


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Do tell...
There is a place that sells them online. EBay I think. Not the best fit but people have used them. Can't remember the place though. Maybe some one can remember.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

tragic39 said:


> Anybody know where I can get the front corner fillers and rear corner fillers for a 75 impala? I am only interested in doing paypal as I got burned by one of the members on here.Thanks.


I have a OG set from a 76 front only


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got a set of n.o.s. set of door edge guards for 71/76
45.00 bucks a set


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

while i was looking for bushing i came across fillers on ebay i just don't know how to post links .


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

orlando said:


> while i was looking for bushing i came across fillers on ebay i just don't know how to post links .


its a company called ppi plastic parts inc.on ebay


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

http://www.plasticpartsinc.com/chevrolet04.html

That place?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

socapots said:


> http://www.plasticpartsinc.com/chevrolet04.html
> 
> That place?


that's the place i saw.i think it might be better than fiberglass.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

socapots said:


> http://www.plasticpartsinc.com/chevrolet04.html
> 
> That place?


Wat about Sankin industries or S & K I think they were called


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> I think 71-76 r the same


thanks, My club member has a 70 he though they are the same


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Wat about Sankin industries or S & K I think they were called


Yeah.. I been drinkin a lot tonight, listen to some old school dancehall...
But I remember that name too..

One of them didn't fit so good. Can't remember who..


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> SOMEONE FROM THE GLASSHOUSE FEST BURNED YOU?
> WHO?
> LET`S HEAR BOTH SIDES


It's happened before


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

two 74s kickin it...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

orlando said:


> anybody?


... they will work...



manu samoa said:


> That should be the same


... i lost mine somewhere ... i juz use a box caprice ones...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

tragic39 said:


> Anybody know where I can get the front corner fillers and rear corner fillers for a 75 impala? I am only interested in doing paypal as I got burned by one of the members on here.Thanks.




and please do tell...



i have a couple front sets... lmk


----------



## tragic39 (Mar 22, 2014)

I tried posting up the info but it is still awaiting the Moderator's approval.....


----------



## tragic39 (Mar 22, 2014)

The member that burned me on here goes by the name "Car Buff" aka as "tjones' and who knows what other aliases he is under.


----------



## tragic39 (Mar 22, 2014)

I just found these other aliases..

*For the record!!! Screen names:gmhunter, tjones, one to watch,lady tnt, is ONE PERSON! TIMOTHY C JONES JR. NOT A COUSIN/or boyfriend OF MINE EITHER! There is no "WE"! I am the "Real Lady TNT" & had NOTHING to do with car parts business. Asked him(Tjones) to stop using my name, also asked "mods" to request he stop using my name. Blocked him from posting under my name, he needs to stop saying he's "anything" to me! To sell parts, because he slow in shipping.



*


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> ... they will work...
> 
> ... i lost mine somewhere ... i juz use a box caprice ones...


thanks for the info homie .it helps me a lot.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

tragic39 said:


> I just found these other aliases..
> 
> *For the record!!! Screen names:gmhunter, tjones, one to watch,lady tnt, is ONE PERSON! TIMOTHY C JONES JR. NOT A COUSIN/or boyfriend OF MINE EITHER! There is no "WE"! I am the "Real Lady TNT" & had NOTHING to do with car parts business. Asked him(Tjones) to stop using my name, also asked "mods" to request he stop using my name. Blocked him from posting under my name, he needs to stop saying he's "anything" to me! To sell parts, because he slow in shipping.
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> SOMEONE FROM THE GLASSHOUSE FEST BURNED YOU?
> WHO?
> LET`S HEAR BOTH SIDES


You get my pm? I sent a pic of that trim tag


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> You get my pm? I sent a pic of that trim tag


yup #74


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

Looking for rear corner bumper fillers


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> ... they will work...
> 
> ... i lost mine somewhere ... i juz use a box caprice ones...


where did you get box caprice bushing at i cant find them new anywhere?


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Robert =woody65= said:


> :wow:


Yea that guy " car buff " tjones " same guy he burned to other members 
Here be carefull!


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

elborracho said:


> Looking for rear corner bumper fillers


Ebay has some I just bought couple sets abs they pretty good
Better than the fiber glass ones.


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks ?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

76classic said:


> Yea that guy " car buff " tjones " same guy he burned to other members
> Here be carefull!


Good shit to know. Glad someone is pointing it out for others to know.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

76classic said:


> Yea that guy " car buff " tjones " same guy he burned to other members
> Here be carefull!


I HAVE BOUGHT FROM HIM WITHOUT ANY PROBLEMS


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone remove their dash? Any advise to where and how?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Screws in defrost holes


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Sweet ride.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> I HAVE BOUGHT FROM HIM WITHOUT ANY PROBLEMS


Maybe it's only on certain items. Or certain valued items.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

sloNez said:


>


While at the show I noticed that they installed the wrong rear bumper fillers on this car. I think it had 74 fillers on it.


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Maybe it's only on certain items. Or certain valued items.[/QUOTE
> don`t know all that,
> but i have bought good parts from him on and off for a few years


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> t


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

The day she got delivered


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

After


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Looks good


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

75-76 Caprice side trim clips


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> 75-76 Caprice side trim clips


THAT`S G-HOUSE GOLD!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

bigdogg323 said:


>


thanks for the pic bro! That was a dope show


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Gonna rechrome my bumpers. Im assuming the rubbers are gonna break off when I try to remove them. Any hints or tricks to removing them in one piece? Thanks


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone know what the boltpatterns are on Glasshouses? 

Are they the same as 58-64 Impalas?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone got rocker panel molding clips?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Anyone know what the boltpatterns are on Glasshouses?
> 
> Are they the same as 58-64 Impalas?


wheel pattern?
5x5
impala like your 59 is 4.75 , glass house, and caddy`s are 5x5


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> wheel pattern?
> 5x5
> impala like your 59 is 4.75 , glass house, and caddy`s are 5x5


Thanks!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> I HAVE BOUGHT FROM HIM WITHOUT ANY PROBLEMS


same here


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> While at the show I noticed that they installed the wrong rear bumper fillers on this car. I think it had 74 fillers on it.


your right they r wrong the guy at SandKindustries sent me the wrong parts and I did not notice until the car was being assembled however Sandkindustries has since then sent me the right parts and will be installed shortly, its always something....


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> your right they r wrong the guy at SandKindustries sent me the wrong parts and I did not notice until the car was being assembled however Sandkindustries has since then sent me the right parts and will be installed shortly, its always something....


I see that that car and I shake my head homie....cuz its done in such a right way....you see so many other glasshouses and only few look professionally done....this one gets 1st place for me....looks like it was suppose to look this way.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Kashmir, the blue one from Imperials, born in East los..follow suit


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> your right they r wrong the guy at SandKindustries sent me the wrong parts and I did not notice until the car was being assembled however Sandkindustries has since then sent me the right parts and will be installed shortly, its always something....


 You still have a very nice ride. Congrats ! very nice build.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://ventura.craigslist.org/cto/4339737747.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone got rocker panel molding clips?


Yup


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Speaking of clips I started putting the trim on. I need to go the junk yard and find the round ones.


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

They sell them new


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

The side.


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

To all the ghouse riders who can do standing 3.. Is it necessary to have chain bridge?


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

CHE1 said:


> The side.


What clear u use?


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

SouthSide76 said:


> View attachment 1149618
> View attachment 1149658
> 
> After


 Wow bro nice job on the car !:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

CHE1 said:


> The side.


Nice shine!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> your right they r wrong the guy at SandKindustries sent me the wrong parts and I did not notice until the car was being assembled however Sandkindustries has since then sent me the right parts and will be installed shortly, its always something....


Ritchie got down on your car he always takes pride on his work Unique Twist Body Shop


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

andrewlister said:


> Gonna rechrome my bumpers. Im assuming the rubbers are gonna break off when I try to remove them. Any hints or tricks to removing them in one piece? Thanks


That glue holding them on is ridiculously strong, you are supposed to heat the inside of bumper against that strip to soften the glue..?


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

I just posted a set of rear bumper guards on fleabay..item number is 390809901196


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

JustCruisin said:


> That glue holding them on is ridiculously strong, you are supposed to heat the inside of bumper against that strip to soften the glue..?


haha i guess thats why all the rechromed bumpers have no rubber on them huh? lol


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

SAUL said:


> Ritchie got down on your car he always takes pride on his work Unique Twist Body Shop


How you doing Saul? Yep Ritchie is at the top of his game for sure!!!


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

jjarez79 said:


> I see that that car and I shake my head homie....cuz its done in such a right way....you see so many other glasshouses and only few look professionally done....this one gets 1st place for me....looks like it was suppose to look this way.


Thanks homie for the comment I appreciate it.. Junior's Glasshouse from IMPERIALS(Blue GHouse) is also Bad Ass in my opinion


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> You still have a very nice ride. Congrats ! very nice build.


Thanks Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> haha i guess thats why all the rechromed bumpers have no rubber on them huh? lol


Ditch the rubber and get the bumper bolts shaved :yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Niiiiice :thumbsup:


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

Wut up g house fam.... Wutz crackin... Looking for some doors for my ragg if u got some in LA let me know by pm and price with out guts and glass just the shells thanks in advance ??


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Has anyone replaced the pins / bushings on the door hinges???


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


>


THESE 74`S ARE LOOKING NICE


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> Has anybody use the short door handles that they sell on ebay.the og ones are 6 1/4 and the one on ebay are 5 1/8 dose it look any different


I bought mine through Classic Industries. They fit like a glove.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

tragic39 said:


> Anybody know where I can get the front corner fillers and rear corner fillers for a 75 impala? I am only interested in doing paypal as I got burned by one of the members on here.Thanks.


https://www.impalaparts.com/product.php?productid=7476RBF



[url]http://sandkindustries.com/76CAPRICEREAR.html


[/URL]


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone have a caprice dash insert for sale or want to trade for impala one


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Anyone have a caprice dash insert for sale or want to trade for impala one


 I have one I want to sell. PM Me


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Johnny562 said:


> I bought mine through Classic Industries. They fit like a glove.


I believe there not the right size I bought mine classic cars the right size 6 1/4


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Johnny562 said:


> https://www.impalaparts.com/product.php?productid=7476RBF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's what's up!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Where is a good place to buy the stress points reinforcement kit for my Glasshouse? In Cali...


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Has anyone replaced the pins / bushings on the door hinges???


yes, $7 at kragen. it helps to have one of those jacks that lifts doors for alignment


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

krysler300 said:


> Where is a good place to buy the stress points reinforcement kit for my Glasshouse? In Cali...


just custom build them


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> yes, $7 at kragen. it helps to have one of those jacks that lifts doors for alignment


How u take out old pins?


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> How u take out old pins?


for the (IIRC) top pins without the springs, after the door was held up by a jack or 2x4s whatever, i just cut the pins with a cut off wheel and hammered the pieces out. the new pins drops in from the top. very similar to a door in your house.

for the bottoms, with the springs, i used one of those tools to compress valve springs and kinda jury rigged it to hold the spring then i just chopped it as well.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

here check out the last 3 or so posts on this page

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/315640-lostinsanpedros-76-impala-build-2.html


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Could anyone help me out, I need to re-do the brakes on my Glasshouse.
I need a new brake booster/master cylinder, need a recommendation on a online store or ebay-link to one that fit bolt-on to glasshouses.

Thanks in advance/ Oscar.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> I believe there not the right size I bought mine classic cars the right size 6 1/4


Yeah, a little smaller but not very noticeable to be honest. Can you post a link to the ones you bought?


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

TWO 74s chillin at the park sunday...nice day for the cruise...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> here check out the last 3 or so posts on this page
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/315640-lostinsanpedros-76-impala-build-2.html


Cool thanks did u put the pins in the same way or did u flip them So they the same on both sides


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

For the 74 rags is it rare to find them with a 454 motor


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Johnny562 said:


> Yeah, a little smaller but not very noticeable to be honest. Can you post a link to the ones you bought?


Ebay has them he has a measuring tape on the picture guys users name is classic auto


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Cool thanks did u put the pins in the same way or did u flip them So they the same on both sides


I believe I put them all in from the top so they wouldn't drop out the bottom. Whatever gm did to flare them stops that but I had no way to do it myself.


----------



## chevycaprice89 (Feb 2, 2011)

anyone out there got 1 13 rim they could sale chrome wth gold spokes willing to ship?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Has anyone upgrades their steering shaft? What you use?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Mr.House said:


> What clear u use?


A whole lot of it. It looks good in pictures. Lol. Kwik clear


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

socapots said:


> Nice shine!


Thanks!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Done on both sides. I bought some metal clips and cut the to side. Those hold real tight. I just need the small ones behind the wheel on the front fenders. My hand does not fit to hold the bolt so I have to use some push type.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

So I got these and notice they are Not Plug and play.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

R they curved or flat?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

CHE1 said:


> Done on both sides. I bought some metal clips and cut the to side. Those hold real tight. I just need the small ones behind the wheel on the front fenders. My hand does not fit to hold the bolt so I have to use some push type.


Uea bro u have to take wheel well out or a ratcheting wrench


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

Any rag houses for sale out their 14.5k to spend


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> R they curved or flat?


The back is curved. I just have cut the dish a bit to make them fit.


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

CHE1 said:


> View attachment 1172402
> 
> 
> So I got these and notice they are Not Plug and play.


Are these the Halos?If so I think the Halo rings need to be wired in,from what I understand


----------



## GlasshouseJet (Oct 11, 2013)

yoooo this is Curren$y.... im so glad to see pics of my car in the forum... props to who posted em.... whens fest this year i wanna ship my car out soi can roll thru instead of walkin like last year haha


----------



## GlasshouseJet (Oct 11, 2013)

gonna post new pics when i get off the road... need emblems rocker panel and someother moulding i cant name but i notice that im missin... help a stoned roller


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

GlasshouseJet said:


> yoooo this is Curren$y.... im so glad to see pics of my car in the forum... props to who posted em.... whens fest this year i wanna ship my car out soi can roll thru instead of walkin like last year haha


:rofl: :420: what's up


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

73loukat said:


> Are these the Halos?If so I think the Halo rings need to be wired in,from what I understand


Yes


----------



## GlasshouseJet (Oct 11, 2013)

harborareaPhil said:


> :rofl: :420: what's up


Chillin Tryna get my house tight.... Just got the bumper fillers but they not linin up exact


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Yo fellas I got a complete 75 caprice header panel all trim lights, front fillers all in good shape, also got the complete A/c system. I also got a 76 caprice header panel trim. Hit me up if y'all need anything.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

GlasshouseJet said:


> yoooo this is Curren$y.... im so glad to see pics of my car in the forum... props to who posted em.... whens fest this year i wanna ship my car out soi can roll thru instead of walkin like last year haha


What up boy!!! I see u on IG ?


----------



## GlasshouseJet (Oct 11, 2013)

Vayzfinest said:


> What up boy!!! I see u on IG ?


Tryna keep the ride alive homie haha.... Few lowriders in New Orleans but we are family


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

ModernTimes_Ep said:


> For the 74 rags is it rare to find them with a 454 motor


Pretty rare to find any car with a big block after tha 1973 oil embargo. I have seen a few 74 rags tho


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

GlasshouseJet said:


> gonna post new pics when i get off the road... need emblems rocker panel and someother moulding i cant name but i notice that im missin... help a stoned roller


Waddup homie :wave: I might have to drive down to LA from seattle again this year :thumbsup: I have your trim pieces and some emblems. Shoot me a pm bruh gotta have that Ghouse with all tha trim and fixings


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Any ideas on how to put the fiber glass fillers any tips if you can help thanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> Any ideas on how to put the fiber glass fillers any tips if you can help thanks


I have two sets of fronts to post tomorrow. Og>fibercrap


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

had to replace the rear end in my 74
out with the old 
View attachment 1169850
View attachment 1169858


in with the new
View attachment 1169874
View attachment 1169914

View attachment 1169866


----------



## 805glasshouse (Apr 5, 2014)

When is the next glass house fest ? 
Looking for info haven't found 
Anything with a date


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Scrapin63 said:


> had to replace the rear end in my 74
> out with the old
> View attachment 1169850
> View attachment 1169858
> ...


Nice just sawed off arms


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I just posted a lot of goodies on my parts page. Some nice 76 Caprice stuff and other.
Og 74 Impala/Caprice and 75 Impala front and rear corner fillers. I also have middles.
Both sets nice and still flexible. $350 all four or $200 a set


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

R those 76 75 caprice??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> R those 76 75 caprice??


Naw just 74 impala/caprice and 75-76 Impala


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Naw just 74 impala/caprice and 75-76 Impala


HOW MUCH?
I GONNA NEED A SET


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

805glasshouse said:


> When is the next glass house fest ?
> Looking for info haven't found
> Anything with a date


I think it's usually after the Vegas supershow. Like a few weeks after.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey guy's long time no hear from, bla bla bla bla bla 

Hey i was in my glasshouse yesterday, (and i washed it) I have been having this issue with door sag, i know i have to deal with the hinge's and the alingment and all that.... But my ass have been slamming the door to get it to close all the way..

Now my window is stuck down, wont go back up... Im thinking i banged the motor to shit by slamming the door?

Im guessing your going to tell me to take the panel off and run current directly to the motor to bypass the switch?

If that does not work? i assume I am going to need a window motor? are they universal? Or will I need one out of a 74-76 or can as far back as 71? i will be messing with the car and away from the pc in about an hour..

This is one of those Asap things because the window is stuck open, and my garage has spiders big enough to eat the mice I use to have! 

any advise or lead's on a driver side motor, you can call me at 818-437-4819 thanks Markie..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Could be the wires behind the switch they get brittle


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

doubt motor is bad markie...most likely a wire pop the switch off and check for current with a test light...also the door sag problem can be the strikers easy inexpensive fix also...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> doubt motor is bad markie...most likely a wire pop the switch off and check for current with a test light...also the door sag problem can be the strikers easy inexpensive fix also...


:wave: Sup Phil


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

A lot of people hit me up for 76 Caprice parts. I can't Remember exactly who but here's some parts


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Could be the wires behind the switch they get brittle





harborareaPhil said:


> doubt motor is bad markie...most likely a wire pop the switch off and check for current with a test light...also the door sag problem can be the strikers easy inexpensive fix also...




Cool thank's homie's .. I knew that slamming would not be good.. and yea those switch's came of a 75 and the wire was exposed to much son!... Im going to mess with it tonight and see what happen's!


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

Would you happen to have the rear quarter fillers for a 76 caprice.?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

elborracho said:


> Would you happen to have the rear quarter fillers for a 76 caprice.?


Hit up dezzy on vehicle parts It's say Seattle 71 76


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Does anyone have upper and lower a arms in cali ?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

elborracho said:


> Would you happen to have the rear quarter fillers for a 76 caprice.?


Naw not right now. I just have front three and middle back for 75-76 Caprice


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

glasshouse818 said:


> Does anyone have upper and lower a arms in cali ?[/QUOTE
> WHERE IN 818 ARE YOU?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

glasshouse818 said:


> Does anyone have upper and lower a arms in cali ?


Not in Cali.....but I have some ....I'm in Kansas City Mo...Let me know


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

any 75/76 side moldings for sale or trim for the top


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

did you all say a 44inch roof was to big for a g house or would a 42 fit better??


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

glasshouse818 said:


> Does anyone have upper and lower a arms in cali ?


yea I got a set upper and lower 

uppers already have bushings/ball joints removed


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

64 CRAWLING said:


> did you all say a 44inch roof was to big for a g house or would a 42 fit better??


44" will fit...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

good to know cuz i got 1 laying around with the skin so im in luck:cheesy:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea I got a set upper and lower
> 
> uppers already have bushings/ball joints removed


LOOKS LIKE EVERYBODY`S GOT A ARMS SITTING AROUND!
WAS GOING TO SWITCH MINE OUT,,,,,BUT GOT ANOTHER PROJECT TO LEAVE STOCK, SO I WON`T BE NEEDING MY STOCK SET


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> any 75/76 side moldings for sale or trim for the top


WHAT TRIM YOU LOOKING FOR?
AND FOR THE TOP? LANDAU? FULL VINYL?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> LOOKS LIKE EVERYBODY`S GOT A ARMS SITTING AROUND!
> WAS GOING TO SWITCH MINE OUT,,,,,BUT GOT ANOTHER PROJECT TO LEAVE STOCK, SO I WON`T BE NEEDING MY STOCK SET


A new project huh :naughty:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> A new project huh :naughty:


:shh:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> did you all say a 44inch roof was to big for a g house or would a 42 fit better??


44'' will fit perfect I just put one in my glasshouse


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> WHAT TRIM YOU LOOKING FOR?
> AND FOR THE TOP? LANDAU? FULL VINYL?


THE 6 PIECE SIDE TRIM THE THICK KIND LIKE THE 76 STYLE, AND THE TRIM THAT RUNS ON THE SIDES UNDER THE QUARTER WINDOW


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

aztec1 said:


> 44'' will fit perfect I just put one in my glasshouse


PICS PICS


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone got a extra air conditioning delete panel they want to sale pm let me know thanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


> THE 6 PIECE SIDE TRIM THE THICK KIND LIKE THE 76 STYLE, AND THE TRIM THAT RUNS ON THE SIDES UNDER THE QUARTER WINDOW


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Need a gas tank for a 76 caprice in the L.A area please contact me at 562-209-0951 joe thank you. .


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Yo fellas I got a ? What goes between the steering shaft and the steering box, how do you connect the 2 and does anyone have that piece for sale?


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

traffictowing said:


> Need a gas tank for a 76 caprice in the L.A area please contact me at 562-209-0951 joe thank you. .


$189 new at Impala Bob's


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Vayzfinest said:


> Yo fells I got a ? What goes between the steering shaft and the steering box, how do you connect the 2 and does anyone have that piece for sale?


Rag joint I think its called


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> PICS PICS


Here it is


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

need a passenger side tail light housing for a 76 the wrap around style


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ok fellas, gotta let this go. it is a project as the front end all needs to be bolted and adjusted.(fenders are attached), motor and tranny need to be bolted and wired, grill and bumper need to be installed, paint should be redone (body in good shape and strate) the big thing is there is no drive line. i have an extra rear end ( was told it was from a caddilac, to be better) an extra set of front supesion. ( newer caprice i believe, to be better). interior clean but basic (plain). mix match rims n tires (3 and 1 )
paper work missing at the moment but can get watever is needed. 
start at 1900 b/o

























































305 with o.d







damage, scratches


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 1190378
> View attachment 1190386


:thumbsup:


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> ok fellas, gotta let this go. it is a project as the front end all needs to be bolted and adjusted.(fenders are attached), motor and tranny need to be bolted and wired, grill and bumper need to be installed, paint should be redone (body in good shape and strate) the big thing is there is no drive line. i have an extra rear end ( was told it was from a caddilac, to be better) an extra set of front supesion. ( newer caprice i believe, to be better). interior clean but basic (plain). mix match rims n tires (3 and 1 )
> paper work missing at the moment but can get watever is needed.
> start at 1900 b/o
> 
> ...


Damn!! I wish you weren't so far away.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 1190378
> View attachment 1190386


Giggity...


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

is anybody selling 1/4 glass moulding connectors original or re pop's?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> is anybody selling 1/4 glass moulding connectors original or re pop's?


any pics of your trim?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> any pics of your trim?


no I want to try to make some trim


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> any pics of your trim?


Wat size cylinders in rear do they hit your speakers


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Cool as pic man.


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> glasshouse818 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have upper and lower a arms in cali ?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

harborareaPhil said:


> yea I got a set upper and lower
> 
> uppers already have bushings/ball joints removed


Where are you in cali?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

glasshouse818 said:


> MR.59 said:
> 
> 
> > San feenando... you have a arms?
> ...


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

socapots said:


> Cool as pic man.


Thanks homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

socapots said:


> Cool as pic man.


X2 but get a photobucket Jaime!!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> X2 but get a photobucket Jaime!!


How do u do that is it part of layit low


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Someone wanna chime in on this?

76 caprice with vin switch maybe? Floorshifter?

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/4423190756.html


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Someone wanna chime in on this?
> 
> 76 caprice with vin switch maybe? Floorshifter?
> 
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/4423190756.html


someone built that car, swivel seat is a MC option, and center console too i`m guessing. it`s a mix and match car, eveything looks later than 74. so maybe vin switch? who knows without inspectng it. they sell ready made vin tags with rivits already made in it, so you just glue it in place, and they sell on ebay the vital door jamb sticker, and you type in your vin.
3500.00 alot of cash for a headache car, but someone will get stuck with it, watch,,,,,,,,


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Someone wanna chime in on this?
> 
> 76 caprice with vin switch maybe? Floorshifter?
> 
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/4423190756.html


That fucker is ugly and all confused!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> How do u do that is it part of layit low


Just download it. It's free and hella easy.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Someone wanna chime in on this?
> 
> 76 caprice with vin switch maybe? Floorshifter?
> 
> ...


has anyone emailed him on how rare his car really is ..lol


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> has anyone emailed him on how rare his car really is ..lol


yeah that's what he was told when he bought it.


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> someone built that car, swivel seat is a MC option, and center console too i`m guessing. it`s a mix and match car, eveything looks later than 74. so maybe vin switch? who knows without inspectng it. they sell ready made vin tags with rivits already made in it, so you just glue it in place, and they sell on ebay the vital door jamb sticker, and you type in your vin.
> 3500.00 alot of cash for a headache car, but someone will get stuck with it, watch,,,,,,,,


Center console looks like it's from a Grand Prix(78 or 79?). Looks halfway decent I'd offer him $2500 for it.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Someone wanna chime in on this?
> 
> 76 caprice with vin switch maybe? Floorshifter?
> 
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/4423190756.html


It was for sale a couple years ago


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Just download it. It's free and hella easy.


How do u post pics from phone


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> It was for sale a couple years ago


On here?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Raise Up said:


> Center console looks like it's from a Grand Prix(78 or 79?). Looks halfway decent I'd offer him $2500 for it.


Yea looks like it was at least finished at one point.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> has anyone emailed him on how rare his car really is ..lol


Haha I should go check it out for shits and giggles


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Haha I should go check it out for shits and giggles


yea and tell him theres only one and he has it


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> yea and tell him theres only one and he has it


ON A CUSTOMED OUT CAR, THAT SWIVEL SEAT CAN BE MADE TO LOOK NICE, SAME WITH THAT SHIFTER


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

Anybody have a header panel trim for sale?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> someone built that car, swivel seat is a MC option, and center console too i`m guessing. it`s a mix and match car, eveything looks later than 74. so maybe vin switch? who knows without inspectng it. they sell ready made vin tags with rivits already made in it, so you just glue it in place, and they sell on ebay the vital door jamb sticker, and you type in your vin.
> 3500.00 alot of cash for a headache car, but someone will get stuck with it, watch,,,,,,,,


 No they actually did come like this, this isn't the first 76 I've seen like this. I spoted one in Guadalajara few years back and even posted on here.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

My dad hooked up my trunk.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

CHE1 said:


> My dad hooked up my trunk.


yes he did!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

CHE1 said:


> No they actually did come like this, this isn't the first 76 I've seen like this. I spoted one in Guadalajara few years back and even posted on here.


not to say you didn`t see it on the car,,,,,,,
but i checked the dealer book, AND the factory order book, now this order book was just for the guy at the dealership that ordered cars, nowhere do they have that listed as an option for 76 caprice impala, these books are percise and exact, ordering CARS AND BIG TRUCKS WAS ONE OF MY DUTIES AT GEORGE CHEVROLET 
it is listed on the MONTE`S AND THE LAGUNA, now the laguna looks alot like the seats and the shifter in that car on craigs list. if the body sizes are the same, it would be an ez bolt in conversion, but GUADALALJARA mexico? i think anything is possible, we found a 1940 willy`s coupe down there being used as an evevyday car.if anyone knows about hotrodding or drag cars, you know how lucky you would be owning one, back in the early 90`s i owned 3 of them, (wish i kept at least 1)


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

Who remembers this one ? Very nice


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Yea it's not the 1st time it's been on the G House fest
Prolly not the last either


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> not to say you didn`t see it on the car,,,,,,,
> but i checked the dealer book, AND the factory order book, now this order book was just for the guy at the dealership that ordered cars, nowhere do they have that listed as an option for 76 caprice impala, these books are percise and exact, ordering CARS AND BIG TRUCKS WAS ONE OF MY DUTIES AT GEORGE CHEVROLET
> it is listed on the MONTE`S AND THE LAGUNA, now the laguna looks alot like the seats and the shifter in that car on craigs list. if the body sizes are the same, it would be an ez bolt in conversion, but GUADALALJARA mexico? i think anything is possible, we found a 1940 willy`s coupe down there being used as an evevyday car.if anyone knows about hotrodding or drag cars, you know how lucky you would be owning one, back in the early 90`s i owned 3 of them, (wish i kept at least 1)


 True but who remembers the Imperials 76 featured about 10 or 15 years ago. That car had buckets just like this. Im thinking maybe they just added them in from a Monte like peeps add the 76 noses on 75s. But on the one in Mex, we spoke to the owner and he clearly said that his dad bought the car like that in 76. I'm just saying don't believe me I'm just passing on the story at cost Lolz.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...HsiOzae7BeNcymctMyXLjRWQ&ust=1398542043245209


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Well that one I'm on my phone but it's imperials 76 first time I paid attention to the buckets.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Maybe was built for export only


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Nothing sporty about a glasshouse anyways..they seem to be made just to cruise..lol


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

925rider said:


> Maybe was built for export only


But that wouldn't make sense when they'd be putting a 76 body out 2 years before US release?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 1190378
> View attachment 1190386


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

925rider said:


> Maybe was built for export only


THAT`S WHAT I WAS THINKING,,,,YOU GET DIFFERENT MODELS IN DIFFERENT COUNTRIES,
BECAUSE IF YOU ADD BUCKET SEATS, IT NEEDS TO HAVE A BUILD CODE. EVEN TO ADD COLOR MATCH SEAT BELTS WAS AN OPTION, AND CALIF SMOG EQUIPMENT WAS AN OPTION TOO. ALL THAT LITTLE STUFF NEEDS A CODE, AND THE CODE IS WHAT GM USES TO BUILD IT
IT IS POSSIBLE, I MEAN THEY STILL MADE VW`S IN SOUTH AMERICA,,,


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

my homie in EAST SIDE RIDERS had a black 76 with swivel buckets. I found the car and the owner gave it to me.it was all ready a lowrider but i didn't have room for it at my pad so i gave to my homie ray.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> my homie in EAST SIDE RIDERS had a black 76 with swivel buckets. I found the car and the owner gave it to me.it was all ready a lowrider but i didn't have room for it at my pad so i gave to my homie ray.


Back in the 70`s swivel buckets were the shit, someone could have installed them
same with square head lights, they put them ights in all the impalas.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> Back in the 70`s swivel buckets were the shit, someone could have installed them
> same with square head lights, they put them ights in all the impalas.


true i know the bucket seats were options mainly meant for women so it was easier to exit the car in a dress.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> true i know the bucket seats were options mainly meant for women so it was easier to exit the car in a dress.


damn it! no sneek peeks in that short skirt :tears:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> Back in the 70`s swivel buckets were the shit, someone could have installed them
> same with square head lights, they put them ights in all the impalas.


76 tail lights too


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

OMAR760 said:


>


Is the chrome on the side of the grill stock? Or does it come with the billetgrill??? Thanks


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

That interior looks just like my 74 Malibu seats and console. Looks goofy in that car, plus those buckets are uncomfortable as hell.


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Has anybody swapped for caddy a arms ?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Is the chrome on the side of the grill stock? Or does it come with the billetgrill??? Thanks


Looks like it comes with grille because og grille overlaps that part.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Man I need to get back down to Cali! This video on Crenshaw got me second home sick lol. Some raghouses and glasshouses in it too :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone got a dash cap for sale?


----------



## AndresG (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey what's up guys. Just started reading the topic from page one looking for anything to help me build my first G House. Planning on picking up a 76 caprice.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Tonns of info in here man. Takes a while to read through, but everything you could ever want to know is in these pages.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Some up dates.


----------



## AndresG (Jul 7, 2013)

It's going to take time to read thru it but That's fine I'd rather have it proper then rushing thru it. Is it cool with anyone of I PM them if I got a question on something? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

CHE1 said:


> Some up dates.


Going to be a nice a$$ RAGHOUSE when done...:thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

AndresG said:


> It's going to take time to read thru it but That's fine I'd rather have it proper then rushing thru it. Is it cool with anyone of I PM them if I got a question on something?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


PM away, most of us here are very helpful and this thread gets checked more often then a lot of threads on here. Also, I've noticed a lot of glasshouse owners are real hands on and can real tell you something, probably the nature of the game with parts being so hard to find.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

CHE1 said:


> Some up dates.


Is that the trunk?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

CHE1 said:


> Some up dates.


That's sweet man. Nice engraving.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> PM away, most of us here are very helpful and this thread gets checked more often then a lot of threads on here. Also, I've noticed a lot of glasshouse owners are real hands on and can real tell you something, probably the nature of the game with parts being so hard to find.


Like he said.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> PM away, most of us here are very helpful and this thread gets checked more often then a lot of threads on here. Also, I've noticed a lot of glasshouse owners are real hands on and can real tell you something, probably the nature of the game with parts being so hard to find.


 if you car has big wheels, just don`t mention that part


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LostInSanPedro said:


> PM away, most of us here are very helpful and this thread gets checked more often then a lot of threads on here. Also, I've noticed a lot of glasshouse owners are real hands on and can real tell you something, probably the nature of the game with parts being so hard to find.


 X2


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> Yo fellas I got a ? What goes between the steering shaft and the steering box, how do you connect the 2 and does anyone have that piece for sale?


This?


----------



## AndresG (Jul 7, 2013)

socapots said:


> Like he said.


Thanks homies. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AndresG (Jul 7, 2013)

MR.59
I was thinking more of 72 spoke X lace 13's d's

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

AndresG said:


> MR.59
> I was thinking more of 72 spoke X lace 13's d's
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


:thumbsup: welcome aboard!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

AndresG said:


> MR.59
> I was thinking more of 72 spoke X lace 13's d's
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


you got the password right your in


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

AndresG said:


> MR.59
> I was thinking more of 72 spoke X lace 13's d's
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Fit right in with the good people of Glasshouse Family.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave::h5: To my Glass/Rag house family. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Is the chrome on the side of the grill stock? Or does it come with the billetgrill??? Thanks












it comes stock on the 75 Impala but not on the 74 Caprice. The grille on the 74 Caprice is wider than the 75 Impala so it doesn't use the side headlight bucket trim. Also,the headlight buckets are a lil different from each other.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

R those woodgrain trim where the stereo n ac controls go glued on or just the screws hold it in place?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> This?


Yup, thanks homie. I found it at advance for about $30. Steering shaft coupling part #201


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Got some parts up for sale 75 caprice


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

1976 caprice header panel trim


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/4437438850.html


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/4437438850.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DIGGING THAT TARGA TOP BAR ON THE ROOF


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Vayzfinest said:


> 1976 caprice header panel trim


MEMBER ON HERE WAS LOOKING FOR ONE OF THESE,,,,,
MAYBE HE`LL CHIME IN


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

after much scraping of my gas tank I've finally knocked a little hole in it. gas pissing out all the way home on a half an hour drive. tried everything to quick fix it while gas pissing every where. got some gum chewed it and stuck it in the hole. good as new. lol it does work hahaha.

now i gotta replace it, no one wants to weld it. dammit.

anyone in LA area with a good one for sale?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> after much scraping of my gas tank I've finally knocked a little hole in it. gas pissing out all the way home on a half an hour drive. tried everything to quick fix it while gas pissing every where. got some gum chewed it and stuck it in the hole. good as new. lol it does work hahaha.
> 
> now i gotta replace it, no one wants to weld it. dammit.
> 
> anyone in LA area with a good one for sale?


i used a bar of soap on my old one it lasted about a month


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

I got a gas tank homie hit me up ? 661 667 6121


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks silly but thinking of trying the 67 shallow tank route. Smurf, do i need the 67 sending unit as well or does the 76 one work?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

andrewlister said:


> after much scraping of my gas tank I've finally knocked a little hole in it. gas pissing out all the way home on a half an hour drive. tried everything to quick fix it while gas pissing every where. got some gum chewed it and stuck it in the hole. good as new. lol it does work hahaha.
> 
> now i gotta replace it, no one wants to weld it. dammit.
> 
> anyone in LA area with a good one for sale?


 jb weld works pretty good too


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

CCC925 said:


> Who remembers this one ? Very nice


 blue magic.....he has another one hes working on now


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

newstyle-66. Asked a couple places but sounded too much hassle to remove gas tank, clean it out. Remove any fumes, weld it properly then repaint etc etc. might as well buy a new one.


----------



## Honorized Artz (Mar 12, 2014)

One thing I found as a Rider is that there isn't a lot of art out there that captures the culture of our movement and represents the streets where it came from... So I made it myself! Fine out for the riders. Decorate the walls of your house, shop, or Man-cave with pieces we can relate to... www.MagChop.com offers Urban fine art gallery wrapped on high quality stretched canvas. Framed lithographs, and T-shirts coming soon!


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> newstyle-66. Asked a couple places but sounded too much hassle to remove gas tank, clean it out. Remove any fumes, weld it properly then repaint etc etc. might as well buy a new one.


I always thought that getting a new tank pie cutting it and get it shorted 2 or 3 inches then weld it back up would work good. I think SMURF'S idea is a good one too but not sure how painful it is to deal with the filler neck.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

??


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

orlando said:


> i used a bar of soap on my old one it lasted about a month


I use soap on my old and forgot about. Worked great.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Haha CHE1 i hope my chewing gum lasts a while longer. lol

ended up getting a new gas tank from classic industries 240 bucks. Gonna paint it and replace the old one.


Want to replace my windshield as well, anyone got the intel on where any new ones might be hiding? Haha

Mines ok but its got wiper marks and a stone chip on it. I want it to look cleaner than it does.

Any help much appreciated


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

CHE1 said:


> I use soap on my old and forgot about. Worked great.[/QUOTE that's old school


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> R those woodgrain trim where the stereo n ac controls go glued on or just the screws hold it in place?


can you buy that woodgrain that we have on the dash and knobs?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

hey *andrewlister* do know if anybody has posted instruction on 67 gas tank swap and correct if I'm wrong about the year. thank's


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

andrewlister said:


> Haha CHE1 i hope my chewing gum lasts a while longer. lol
> 
> ended up getting a new gas tank from classic industries 240 bucks. Gonna paint it and replace the old one.
> 
> ...


I got one brand new green glass and antenna for 120 no problem from a windshield shop down here in San Diego.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> I got one brand new green glass and antenna for 120 no problem from a windshield shop down here in San Diego.


Nice. I just contacted a dude who comes to your house with the windshield and installs it! Lol. 240 all up! Gonna chrome or polish the windshield trim at the same time.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

andrewlister said:


> Nice. I just contacted a dude who comes to your house with the windshield and installs it! Lol. 240 all up! Gonna chrome or polish the windshield trim at the same time.


Nice, I was surprised at how easy it was to find


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2014)

Glasshouse heaven


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> I got one brand new green glass and antenna for 120 no problem from a windshield shop down here in San Diego.


Yeah man, you guys got nice prices on new ones is more up here where I am. Sucks.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

this my ride


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

got this for sale or trade impala


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

socapots said:


> Yeah man, you guys got nice prices on new ones is more up here where I am. Sucks.


Yea too bad there's no good way to drive a huge sheet of curved glass up the coast haha


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> this my ride


:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Yea too bad there's no good way to drive a huge sheet of curved glass up the coast haha


Lol, be a long as drive to, constantly wondering if the next big bump will be to much.


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> this my ride


That's hard homieuffin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> this my ride



nice


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> this my ride


Nice, any shots with the t tops off?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah but don't kno how to load pics from phone


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

l finally decided to put some 13x7 cross lace Zenith's on one of the Glasshouse's


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> beautiful bro


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Yeah but don't kno how to load pics from phone


Upload to photobucket, there is an app that is supposed to be easy. Then post link


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you every option except gauges 25k original miles.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> l finally decided to put some 13x7 cross lace Zenith's on one of the Glasshouse's


Looks real good man.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Thank you every option except gauges 25k original miles.


:wow: Big block too?


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: Big block too?



350/350


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> this my ride


That's fucking so man.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

1976 Chevrolet dealer album for sale. very nice condition.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121335630726?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> this my ride


Any close up on the t tops?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> l finally decided to put some 13x7 cross lace Zenith's on one of the Glasshouse's


Very nice


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone ever dyed their seat belts? Mine are black but are sun bleached at the window height. Was thinking of fabric dying them back to black but will it run or is the seat belt material non absorbent?

Any help much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> l finally decided to put some 13x7 cross lace Zenith's on one of the Glasshouse's
> 
> 
> [/
> ...


Gary
Did you change the top color and the side trim?


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

andrewlister said:


> Anyone ever dyed their seat belts? Mine are black but are sun bleached at the window height. Was thinking of fabric dying them back to black but will it run or is the seat belt material non absorbent?
> 
> Any help much appreciated. Thanks


You can dye em but in all honesty, I would eliminate em and go with the lap belts like the Convertible's. Looks cleaner in my opinion and they are not all in the way.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have an ac delete cover for $75. Some other goodies posting on my parts page.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> I have an ac delete cover for $75. Some other goodies posting on my parts page.


:inout: sold


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

JERKDOGG said:


> You can dye em but in all honesty, I would eliminate em and go with the lap belts like the Convertible's. Looks cleaner in my opinion and they are not all in the way.


Thanks bro, yeah, good idea. Might do that in the longer term.

Gotta do extra fixings thru the floor, and I guess find some sort of delete plate for on top of the front seat and the retractor as well.


----------



## 1904SOUTHSIDE75 (Nov 6, 2013)

Any one interested in a 73 ht frame for sale in sandiego.rolling with belly, and.stress points.already.done.up and a arms 600 firm


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

JUST ME said:


>


:worship:



andrewlister said:


> Thanks bro, yeah, good idea. Might do that in the longer term.
> 
> Gotta do extra fixings thru the floor, and I guess find some sort of delete plate for on top of the front seat and the retractor as well.


You can turn those seat belt retractor buckets on the ceiling into speaker pods..


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

andrewlister said:


> Thanks bro, yeah, good idea. Might do that in the longer term.
> 
> Gotta do extra fixings thru the floor, and I guess find some sort of delete plate for on top of the front seat and the retractor as well.





JustCruisin said:


> :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> You can turn those seat belt retractor buckets on the ceiling into speaker pods..


You beat me to it Bro, that is exactly what I was going to say and thats what I want to do.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen a 72 impala with a 75-76 front just curious my cousin is guving me a running 72 impala (not what I want) im still after another glasshouse but hey its a free car just curious if it would look good with 75-76 front on it any thoughts


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't think it can be done cause of way the bumper mounts


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Got a question for all the Glasshouse riders, do I have to put a slip yoke on the driveshaft on a juiced Glasshouse? 
Or is it fine even if its raised up? I got my stock rear axle and stock driveshaft.
I am planning to have 10" cylinders in the rear.

My Glasshouse topic: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/520498-1976-glasshouse.html

Any help appreciated.
Thanks/ Oscar.


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Has anybody found a way to make the front bench seats recline back a bit more? I have the non powered split bench and I am looking for any ideas on how to make this happen. I do like the stock seats so I am trying to avoid swapping em out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> Got a question for all the Glasshouse riders, do I have to put a slip yoke on the driveshaft on a juiced Glasshouse?
> Or is it fine even if its raised up? I got my stock rear axle and stock driveshaft.
> I am planning to have 10" cylinders in the rear.
> 
> ...


10" should be fine locked up, I'm good with 12"


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> Has anyone ever seen a 72 impala with a 75-76 front just curious my cousin is guving me a running 72 impala (not what I want) im still after another glasshouse but hey its a free car just curious if it would look good with 75-76 front on it any thoughts
> 
> View attachment 1228394


Almost bought a 72 rag with a 76 nose a few years ago.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

LostInSanPedro said:


> 10" should be fine locked up, I'm good with 12"


Cool, youre running the stock driveshaft with no modifications?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Almost bought a 72 rag with a 76 nose a few years ago.


How did it look have any pics of it


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> Cool, youre running the stock driveshaft with no modifications?


Yea, I had a slip but didn't have my u joints tightened properly after a tranny rebuild and just ended up putting a stock one in. I could still do a rolling 3 too.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> How did it look have any pics of it


Sadly no, If I was smarter I woulda bought it. Looked normal though. But then again it was a rag so the trunk lids were the same, only the tails were different. Also I have seen(on here) an old pic from a craigslist ad where someone had put a 73 nose on a 76. I think it'd look better the way you want to do it, but I'm a fan of 71-73s. I like the sleek look they have.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Sadly no, If I was smarter I woulda bought it. Looked normal though. But then again it was a rag so the trunk lids were the same, only the tails were different. Also I have seen(on here) an old pic from a craigslist ad where someone had put a 73 nose on a 76. I think it'd look better the way you want to do it, but I'm a fan of 71-73s. I like the sleek look they have.


Not the glasshouse im looking for but it is a free car drives , straight body no rust new upholstery just dirty been sitting fo 3-4 years


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> Not the glasshouse im looking for but it is a free car drives , straight body no rust new upholstery just dirty been sitting fo 3-4 years


What colors the upholstery? Get it, maybe I'll get it off you later haha


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Yea, I had a slip but didn't have my u joints tightened properly after a tranny rebuild and just ended up putting a stock one in. I could still do a rolling 3 too.


Thanks! I will give the stock driveshaft a chance and see what happends.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JERKDOGG said:


> Has anybody found a way to make the front bench seats recline back a bit more? I have the non powered split bench and I am looking for any ideas on how to make this happen. I do like the stock seats so I am trying to avoid swapping em out. Thanks in advance.


loosen the bolts for the floor brackets get longer bolts for front and add a stack of washers it will lean the whole bench back...makes a difference


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JUST ME said:


>


:rofl:
pretty slick remove canister and put a breather on the tube


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


This hot weather is perfect for installing the stick on window trim


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> Got a question for all the Glasshouse riders, do I have to put a slip yoke on the driveshaft on a juiced Glasshouse?
> Or is it fine even if its raised up? I got my stock rear axle and stock driveshaft.
> I am planning to have 10" cylinders in the rear.
> 
> ...


Ur good bro I have 10s in mine and have never had any problems ...


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

harborareaPhil said:


> loosen the bolts for the floor brackets get longer bolts for front and add a stack of washers it will lean the whole bench back...makes a difference


Great idea, I am definitely going to do that.Thanks for the info.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

aztec1 said:


> Ur good bro I have 10s in mine and have never had any problems ...


this is my car with 10s


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

*







*


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

JUST ME said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice ryde and that grill looks sweet


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

JUST ME said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet.. And like he said on the grill.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Wheres that grille from? Doesn't look bad. About 500 bucks to chrome my 76 OG plastic one!! might look at a billet one, this looks nice.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Glasshouse riders on the electric seat where could I get the Grey thing that make the seat go up and down its where the cable Goes on the track the gear part I'm missing something but don't know if u guys could help thanks


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

aztec1 said:


> Ur good bro I have 10s in mine and have never had any problems ...


Thanks bro, glad to hear that.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

jaimef702 said:


> Glasshouse riders on the electric seat where could I get the Grey thing that make the seat go up and down its where the cable Goes on the track the gear part I'm missing something but don't know if u guys could help thanks


pic of what ur saying? :dunno:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> pic of what ur saying? :dunno:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1231186&stc=1&d=1400273380 I need the inside off this


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

the arm that actually lifts?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

harborareaPhil said:


> the arm that actually lifts?


The red cable hooks up with something that lift the arm up I need that. the main gears is there it just whatever holds that cable in place with the inside slot


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

at the REZMADE CAR SHOW... GLASSHOUSE FEVER...


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Has anyone ever seen a 72 impala with a 75-76 front just curious my cousin is guving me a running 72 impala (not what I want) im still after another glasshouse but hey its a free car just curious if it would look good with 75-76 front on it any thoughts
> 
> View attachment 1228394


I've seen it, looks horrible don't do it.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JUST ME said:


>


Now this is nice! And I love big blocks


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

does any one repop the front wheel well moldings?


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

andrewlister said:


> Wheres that grille from? Doesn't look bad. About 500 bucks to chrome my 76 OG plastic one!! might look at a billet one, this looks nice.


customgrills.com 

They do custom tube grills, I have got 4 grills from them over the years. they do good work.


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Big Crazy's RagHouse, El Paso Chapter


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Glassed Out said:


> does any one repop the front wheel well moldings?


i think impala bob's does but google it and you should come up with something.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

orlando said:


> i think impala bob's does but google it and you should come up with something.


my bad not mouldings


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> my bad not mouldings


Yeah, so far just gotta find used ones that havent been beat to hell


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Big Crazy's RagHouse, El Paso Chapter


Nice!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> Yeah, so far just gotta find used ones that havent been beat to hell


 about 4 years ago i almost threw mine away they were so dinged up had them banged out now they look better than new


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> about 4 years ago i almost threw mine away they were so dinged up had them banged out now they look better than new


THATS WHAT WE GOTTA DO SOMETIMES, CAN`T THROW NOTHING OUT THESE DAYS


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

This is hella nice



JUST ME said:


>


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Like the blue inside of that black



JUST ME said:


>


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Is the interior blue? nice ass touch on this vehicle


JUST ME said:


>


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

cold azz ice



JUST ME said:


>


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

inkera said:


> Is the interior blue? nice ass touch on this vehicle


Nice


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

my 76 can't go wrong with black


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

follow me on Instagram @817pete


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

817PETE said:


>


clean.and you are right you can't go wrong with black!!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


817PETE said:


> follow me on Instagram @817pete


:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

fresh black crisp 520's

dam homie you killing it

:420:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

looking for front bumper for 76 Impala....


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

817PETE said:


> my 76 can't go wrong with black


 you said it :thumbsup: beautiful ride Stylistics


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks homies


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Big Crazy's RagHouse, El Paso Chapter


 THIS is sick:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

817PETE said:


>


what size and brand tires you running


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> what size and brand tires you running


 13 premium sportway 520s:thumbsup:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

love these glasshouses :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Bump from page 2


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Added these and some other new parts to my parts page in my signature below 
Front bumper guards for 74 Impala and Caprice and 75 Impala. Really nice chrome and rubber.


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

Anybody know if the front and rear glass need a gasket or something when installing it thanks if so where can I get it thanks


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

elborracho said:


> Anybody know if the front and rear glass need a gasket or something when installing it thanks if so where can I get it thanks


All the windows are glued in.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

SMURF said:


> *Just sharing my Experience with the whole thing Homies.
> 
> 3/4s of an inch on each side is all i did, and really all u really need.
> 
> ...


To the top for the homies


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks big red


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

. 

Little by little.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

oh yea...getting there :420:


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone looking for a front seat for a 76 caprice, this is a bench not 60/40 split. In good shape black in color. PM me.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone recommend a HID headlight kit for a 76?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

What's everybody working on right now?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Does anybody have a door trim from a 75-76 I really only need the insert part, a quarter panel one would work too


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Wat holds the bottom plastic part of the dash?? The part that has the cig lighter and headlight switch there's those 3 screws with finishing washers but Wat else mines still alil loose.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CHE1 said:


> View attachment 1253698
> View attachment 1253698
> .
> 
> Little by little.


Oh yea.. I can see it.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

The yellow one was my old car...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Sup fellas, she getting there!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

oldsoul said:


> The yellow one was my old car...


Dan's car from low conspiracy


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Did he buy it from a brother from impalas cc? I sold it to them,I remember they put dark brown interior in it . I sold it with gold center Dayton's too. I'm glad to see someone finished it. Please post more pics of it.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> Sup fellas, she getting there!


:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

whoooooaaaaa...baaaddddaaaasssss


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Vayzfinest said:


> Sup fellas, she getting there!


Fucking sick!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Just sharing


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

That's really coming out nice man.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

nice job!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>



Good lick!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CHE1 said:


> Just sharing



Love this 74.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

CHE1 said:


> Just sharing


do your thang!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave: Im in LA for 10 days!! What's everybody doing lol!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank You Gentelglass. &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

trunk looks amazing che1


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :wave: Im in LA for 10 days!! What's everybody doing lol!!


laying my mother to rest:tears:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:angel: May she rest in paz Homie

Que valla con Dios


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks fellas, appritiate that! Love the color Che1, looks fucking cleannnn! 
Anyone got a fan shroud and headlight adjusting screws and springs?? I need them asap! I got parts for trade or cash


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sdropnem said:


> :angel: May she rest in paz Homie
> 
> Que valla con Dios


thanks! been a hard months


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Vayzfinest said:


> Thanks fellas, appritiate that! Love the color Che1, looks fucking cleannnn!
> Anyone got a fan shroud and headlight adjusting screws and springs?? I need them asap! I got parts for trade or cash


I have tha fan shroud for sure.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> thanks! been a hard months


I just texted you homie :angel:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

oldsoul said:


> Did he buy it from a brother from impalas cc? I sold it to them,I remember they put dark brown interior in it . I sold it with gold center Dayton's too. I'm glad to see someone finished it. Please post more pics of it.


That yellow glasshouse u had was beautiful, i remember seeing it when you were selling it. how u been


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm good brother,I wish I didn't sell it,but I ran outta cash and had to buy a house for the fam,u know how it goes. Do you still have your bad ass glasshouse?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

I got parts for sale need them gone asap, best offer
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...50-75-76-caprice-parts-sale.html#post20287418


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

oldsoul said:


> I'm good brother,I wish I didn't sell it,but I ran outta cash and had to buy a house for the fam,u know how it goes. Do you still have your bad ass glasshouse?


i don't know who he bought it from but it sounds like the one you are talking about it has brown tweed upholstery he recently lifted it that picture that was posted was taken 3 weeks ago at street low car show.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Yup I noticed the plate,I just wanted to see it finished,I'm glad that whoever owns it hooked it up and enjoys it.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

CHE1 said:


> Just sharing


Very nice!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> There's a ghost three wheeling!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


:run: That's it! I need another Raghouse now :run:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

oldsoul said:


> I'm good brother,I wish I didn't sell it,but I ran outta cash and had to buy a house for the fam,u know how it goes. Do you still have your bad ass glasshouse?


Cool right on!.. yea i still have my red one it's been put away no time to drive it


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ninja & big rich holding it down 

#glasshouselife


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice raghouse!


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>


Nice '74 impala...I would share updates of mine....but there is none ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Nice '74 impala...I would share updates of mine....but there is none 


think 74 caprices are going to be the new up -n- coming style


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

that's  w/me!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> think 74 caprices are going to be the new up -n- coming style


:thumbsup:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

i'm so glad that people are building them the way they are and not changing the front clips.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


Yea that 74 impala looks hard good job on the grill


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Where can I go in the L.A./ SFV to get stanless still trim reworked and polished ? thanks in advance.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/535346-zenith-wire-wheels.html:thumbsup:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

:around:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

orlando said:


> i'm so glad that people are building them the way they are and not changing the front clips.


So true.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

kjkj87 said:


> Where can I go in the L.A./ SFV to get stanless still trim reworked and polished ? thanks in advance.[/QUOTE
> Okay, is there a good shop I can send these to


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

orlando said:


> i'm so glad that people are building them the way they are and not changing the front clips.


X 2


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

x 3


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

I think I posted this one up already


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

What up Big Happy! How did the interior turn out?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> I think I posted this one up already
> View attachment 1277682


Nice homie


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> What up Big Happy! How did the interior turn out?


Gonna go try to check it out today...I'll shoot you some pictures if I make it out there


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

jaimef702 said:


> Nice homie


Thanks brother...it's getting there


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Great job, diggin it!!!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

orlando said:


> i'm so glad that people are building them the way they are and not changing the front clips.


I get that all the time... "Why didn't you throw on a '76 front clip?" :uh: :facepalm:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Johnny562 said:


> I get that all the time... "Why didn't you throw on a '76 front clip?" :uh: :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1277826


that's a beautiful ride it doesn't need a 76 front clip. nice job homie


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

Thats a clean glasshouse


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

JUST ME said:


> UOTE]
> 
> 
> oh dammm there i am


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

Thats a clean glasshouse


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

orlando said:


> i'm so glad that people are building them the way they are and not changing the front clips.


Yeah. I never used to be a fan but seeing these pics changed my mind. Awesome.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

impala61pat said:


> Thats a clean glasshouse


Thanks bro. I frkkn love it. It's a daily driver too


----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## impala61pat (Jan 18, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> Thanks bro. I frkkn love it. It's a daily driver too


Im hoping to have my 76 out by fall just for a few cruises if not then spring time it will be out


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Clean ass Impala!!!!!


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking real good. Did you end up using the OG moulding for the roof or is that paint?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

JERKDOGG said:


> Looking real good. Did you end up using the OG moulding for the roof or is that paint?


It had a landau top which i removed and got an OG vinyl roof moulding (the one with the faux stitching) and painted it to match the car. came out nice.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

i need to post up some new pics. image shack won't let me do it anymore, whats everyone else using?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Johnny562 said:


> I get that all the time... "Why didn't you throw on a '76 front clip?" :uh: :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1277826


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> i need to post up some new pics. image shack won't let me do it anymore, whats everyone else using?


photobucket is what I use but lately its new upgrade sucks


----------



## cixpack (Apr 16, 2011)

andrewlister said:


> i need to post up some new pics. image shack won't let me do it anymore, whats everyone else using?


I use flickr, works perfectly .
Your glasshouse is awesome by the way, really digging the color, wheels and stripe work . WOW !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^That joint is clean^


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:rofl:

:dunno: uh...nice bowtie...definetly different


----------



## JPA (Sep 21, 2013)

*caprice vert*

in progress..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Og 74 Impala/Caprice and 75 Impala front, middle, and rear corner fillers. I also have middles.
Both sets nice and still flexible. Not aftermarket fibercraps. Pm if interested.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*​ttt*


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


>


cool picture


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Og 74 Impala/Caprice and 75 Impala front, middle, and rear corner fillers. I also have middles.
> Both sets nice and still flexible. Not aftermarket fibercraps. Pm if interested.


 hit up KJ..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

orlando said:


> cool picture


found it on instagram


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Og 74 Impala/Caprice and 75 Impala front, middle, and rear corner fillers. I also have middles.
> Both sets nice and still flexible. Not aftermarket fibercraps. Pm if interested.
> II need those rear corners fillers asap. Hit me up/QUOTE]


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> hit up KJ..


 good looking out Hydrohype.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

URL=http://s125.photobucket.com/user/brn2ridelo/media/Screenshot_2014-06-20-17-44-12-1_zpsktqlxiqb.png.html]







[/URL]


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


>


that's gonna be a problem!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Why would someone waste part of their life building this :barf:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

orlando said:


> that's gonna be a problem!


Lol.
That's exactly what I thought. Lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:dunno: WTF HELL IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE

:420:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> that's gonna be a problem!


:barf:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

that just a real tacky photoshop job.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Silentdawg said:


> that just a real tacky photoshop job.


Thank God!


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Im afraid its real.....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JERKDOGG said:


> Im afraid its real.....


WELL THE UPSIDE, IS SOMEONES GONNA HAVE EXTRA FRONT SHEET METAL, SIDE TRIM, LANDAU ROOF MOLDING:naughty:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

the music was a perfect fit for the video


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


>


If you can't afford a real one, don't try and imitate one. :nono:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

toosweet said:


> If you can't afford a real one, don't try and imitate one. :nono:


i saw a video once they were cruising i think in miami. this guy has a bentley or what looks like a bentley and this other guy pulls up next to him in real one asking question about his car and the guy in the real one notices that the gas filler door is in the wrong place.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

orlando said:


> i saw a video once they were cruising i think in miami. this guy has a bentley or what looks like a bentley and this other guy pulls up next to him in real one asking question about his car and the guy in the real one notices that the gas filler door is in the wrong place.


 my bad it was in L.A.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Og 74 Impala/Caprice and 75 Impala front, middle, and rear corner fillers. I also have middles.
> Both sets nice and still flexible. Not aftermarket fibercraps. Pm if interested.


Rear corners sold :inout:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

orlando said:


> i saw a video once they were cruising i think in miami. this guy has a bentley or what looks like a bentley and this other guy pulls up next to him in real one asking question about his car and the guy in the real one notices that the gas filler door is in the wrong place.


that video is a classic homie hahahaha this one right?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

AMB1800 said:


> that video is a classic homie hahahaha this one right?


thats it


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> WELL THE UPSIDE, IS SOMEONES GONNA HAVE EXTRA FRONT SHEET METAL, SIDE TRIM, LANDAU ROOF MOLDING:naughty:


truth


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Does anybody have a clean set of 74 corner lights fo sale?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

AMB1800 said:


> that video is a classic homie hahahaha this one right?


:roflmao: Why fake it tho lol? Shit look like a Kia Sephia


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Any side pics of yellow one "JUST ME"


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

#glasshouselife im lovin it


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

My new project.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JUST ME said:


>


This is so clean. GM was on their shit in tha mid 70s



bub916 said:


> View attachment 1291354
> 
> 
> My new project.
> View attachment 1291362


Congrats homie :thumbsup: Welcome to tha fam


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

For sale 24k original miles many options. 

Power split seats, windows & locks, tilt; cruise, duel remote mirrors, rear defroster, a/c, pop truck, lighted vanity mirror, assy gm tissue box & compass, nos bumper guards in the box and more. 

$18k No Trades

Call or Text Gary 916-208-8099


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: A blast from tha past. It'd be cool to know where this car is


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^ this caprice solidified my love for the glass


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Fellas I need 76 caprice headlight adjusting screws, anyone have any to sell??? They are different then 75's.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> Fellas I need 76 caprice headlight adjusting screws, anyone have any to sell??? They are different then 75's.


post a pic I may have some


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

or send me a pic to my Instagram account


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Vayzfinest said:


> Fellas I need 76 caprice headlight adjusting screws, anyone have any to sell??? They are different then 75's.


Man , am I glad I didn't throw them away...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

They don't sell those new at autozone?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My parts hauler today :thumbsup: Gave tha waghouse today off :biggrin:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> For sale 24k original miles many options.
> 
> Power split seats, windows & locks, tilt; cruise, duel remote mirrors, rear defroster, a/c, pop truck, lighted vanity mirror, assy gm tissue box & compass, nos bumper guards in the box and more.
> 
> ...


 badass color



heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup: A blast from tha past. It'd be cool to know where this car is


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

post some rides please. thanks in advance


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I gotta back window if anyone needs one... $120


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

Out of the Garage for some fresh air


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

One more b 4 she goes back in the garage for some sleep


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> View attachment 1301329
> One more b 4 she goes back in the garage for some sleep[/QUOTE
> 
> Damn that's nice :thumbsup:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> View attachment 1301329
> One more b 4 she goes back in the garage for some sleep


that's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

harborareaPhil said:


> post a pic I may have some


Left (green) is 76, right is 75 caprice. I bought some off hubbards and parts store that are suppose to fit a 76 but don't.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> View attachment 1301321
> Out of the Garage for some fresh air


Sweet ride man. That's the look they made me want a glasshouse in the first place.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone have pics of the way the front body bushings for core support look ? Mine looked smashed on the top


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I finally have a clean set of '74 Caprice taillights and I have a complete set of '74 Caprice side body trim. 3 pieces aren't shown but I have them


----------



## AndresG (Jul 7, 2013)

Happy 4th of July ghouse family. 
Finished reading this topic and been looking at other homies builds. I'll be picking up my 76 caprice this month!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Does anyone have pics of the way the front body bushings for core support look ? Mine looked smashed on the top


???


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

AndresG said:


> Happy 4th of July ghouse family.
> Finished reading this topic and been looking at other homies builds. I'll be picking up my 76 caprice this month!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


>


bad ass


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> For sale 24k original miles many options.
> 
> Power split seats, windows & locks, tilt; cruise, duel remote mirrors, rear defroster, a/c, pop truck, lighted vanity mirror, assy gm tissue box & compass, nos bumper guards in the box and more.
> 
> ...



Any Offers


----------



## AndresG (Jul 7, 2013)

heartofthacity said:


> Congrats!!!!


Heartofthacity I saw your post sellin 71 -76 parts in Seattle. Once I see what I need I'll hit you up. I live 4 hours away in Oregon

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

AndresG said:


> Heartofthacity I saw your post sellin 71 -76 parts in Seattle. Once I see what I need I'll hit you up. I live 4 hours away in Oregon
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ok dm me what you need and I'll get it together before you head up


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Anyone seen my old glasshouse around the forums, just wondering what it looks like now or if anything has been done to it


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Anaheim74 said:


> Anyone seen my old glasshouse around the forums, just wondering what it looks like now or if anything has been done to it


Dam bro been awhile u getting another glasshouse?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

How are you doing Gentlemen? Glad to see the Glasshouse topic doing good and seeing some nice GM metal.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Another of my project


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

73loukat said:


> badass color
> 
> :thumbsup: :biggrin:


http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4559412617.html


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>





http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4559412617.html


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bub916 said:


> Another of my project
> View attachment 1310890


Nice.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


 thanks for posting a pic of my project bro RED'n DIRTY coming soon ! :thumbsup:


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

bub916 said:


> Another of my project
> View attachment 1310890


 :thumbsup:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

m_monster66 said:


> thanks for posting a pic of my project bro RED'n DIRTY coming soon ! :thumbsup:


clean paint homie who shot it?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Nice.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


>


sick!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone kno some one in I.E. that chrome aluminum?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Vayzfinest said:


> Fellas I need 76 caprice headlight adjusting screws, anyone have any to sell??? They are different then 75's.


What I needed was the actual clip for the screw, I got a box of 50 so if anyone needs some. Holla at me


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Are the fenders the same frome 71-76?? I know the doors are the same and the skirts are the same but would the fenders and hood be the same from 71-76


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> Are the fenders the same frome 71-76?? I know the doors are the same and the skirts are the same but would the fenders and hood be the same from 71-76


74-75 impala and 74 caprice fenders are the same, 76 impala and 75/76 caprice fenders are the same. 75/76 caprice and 76 impala hoods are the same.

Sorry that was confusing the first time


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

75 impala same as 74 caprice/impala more pointier than others


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> 75 impala same as 74 caprice/impala more pointier than others


Yea 75 Caprice and 75 Impala are conpletely different


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Where are all tha cruise and show Ghouse pics?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Where are all tha cruise and show Ghouse pics?


maybe someone will take pics from the TORRES show today?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> maybe someone will take pics from the TORRES show today?



My old glasshouse









heartofthacity said:


> Where are all tha cruise and show Ghouse pics?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody looking for og power windows?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

orlando said:


> clean paint homie who shot it?


I did bro.


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

my share of torres empire 2014


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Jcs said:


> View attachment 1318442
> View attachment 1318450
> View attachment 1318458
> View attachment 1318466
> ...


Congrats on your win, bro; Glasshouse is looking sharp. Stay cool from the Vic's


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Nice Glasshouse! And keep moving forward, bro. Stay cool from the Vic's


----------



## Jcs (Oct 1, 2011)

shops laggard said:


> Congrats on your win, bro; Glasshouse is looking sharp. Stay cool from the Vic's


thanks carnal.it was a tough competition


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> View attachment 1301321
> Out of the Garage for some fresh air


 Bad ass car.


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

Just_Looking said:


> Bad ass car.


What up JR. How is that GlassHouse doing? and that bad ass 66. Been awhile how u doing?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

does anybody know if 76 caprice factory sunroof has a felt gasket around the inside


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> does anybody know if 76 caprice factory sunroof has a felt gasket around the inside


i have never seen one in person , but in the factory book, they don`t look that big
any pics?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

yeah i know i have one and i think it's 36.but my upholstery guy said they do.but you know how it is i had to run it by true connoisseurs first. HAHAHA


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> yeah i know i have one and i think it's 36.but my upholstery guy said they do.but you know how it is i had to run it by true connoisseurs first. HAHAHA


well i do have experience with other factory sunroofs, not gm though, and these do have a front and back felt covered strip.
one that covers the front leading edge, and one on the rear that shows, after the s/r in poped up in the closed position.
but if your talking a felt gasket,im wondering if these sunroofs were from AMERICAN sunroof co.?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Glad to see more & more Glasshouses at shows...and there's still some bad ass ones that are close to busting out &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56394;


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 1323378
> View attachment 1323394
> 
> View attachment 1323402
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Mines


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

regal.1980 said:


> Mines


I know it's a rag but the Raghouse forum doesn't jump like this


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

regal.1980 said:


> Mines


Rag looks hard homie


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

jaimef702 said:


> Rag looks hard homie


Thanks homie


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> well i do have experience with other factory sunroofs, not gm though, and these do have a front and back felt covered strip.one that covers the front leading edge, and one on the rear that shows, after the s/r in poped up in the closed position.but if your talking a felt gasket,im wondering if these sunroofs were from AMERICAN sunroof co.?


my upholstery guy has been around lowridin a long time and when he came to look at my car at the end when he gave me the price he said he would throw in the felt gasket


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

regal.1980 said:


> Mines


beautiful raghouse homie


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

orlando said:


> beautiful raghouse homie


Thanks homie


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> my upholstery guy has been around lowridin a long time and when he came to look at my car at the end when he gave me the price he said he would throw in the felt gasket


the felt gasket , its not 100% felt, it just felt covered, and these i have used, have thin metal strip, to keep it`s shape, ans not clack togther when you close it. when working right, it turns the "clack" to "thump" when it closed
show pics when its all done


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

regal.1980 said:


> Mines


That's nice!!! How much gap u got on ur drivers fender and door. I was trying to align mine up yesterday and the gap seems to big and the fender needs to come down about a quarter inch but I can't seem to figure out how to get it lower.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

regal.1980 said:


> Mines


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Vayzfinest said:


> That's nice!!! How much gap u got on ur drivers fender and door. I was trying to align mine up yesterday and the gap seems to big and the fender needs to come down about a quarter inch but I can't seem to figure out how to get it lower.


 Mine has after market patches on the lower fenders so mine was a bitch to line up


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

regal.1980 said:


> Mines


Can't say I ever liked yellow....

Until I saw that. Sweet ride man. 

Wait and that dude with the yellow 74 with the T-tops.

Ok so maybe I do like it more than I thought. Lol.

Oh damn, now I can't even remember if it's a 74. Them beers kickn in. Lol


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That yellow rag is the shit!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

regal.1980 said:


> Mines


DAMN!
THATS GONNA BE TUFF ON THE BLVD.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> View attachment 1323378
> View attachment 1323394
> 
> View attachment 1323402
> ...


THEM GLASS HOUSES BEEN STEPPIN IT UP. I DIDNT MAKE IT OUT TO THE SHOW THIS YEAR,,,,,, BUT I MISSED CHECKING THEM OUT UP CLOSE


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks homies.5 yrs of blood sweat and tears in it. It's so fresh to the street, I haven't even had the opportunity to take pics of everything but when I do , I will post them


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Arm rests for door panels, $10.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Vayzfinest said:


> That's nice!!! How much gap u got on ur drivers fender and door. I was trying to align mine up yesterday and the gap seems to big and the fender needs to come down about a quarter inch but I can't seem to figure out how to get it lower.


I'm curious about this too. My gaps are even but look like they're almost 1/2" all around.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

regal.1980 said:


> Mines


That rag is badass bro good job !!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Vayzfinest said:


> That's nice!!! How much gap u got on ur drivers fender and door. I was trying to align mine up yesterday and the gap seems to big and the fender needs to come down about a quarter inch but I can't seem to figure out how to get it lower.


There's shims on top of firewall and sometimes underneath on bottom of fender it could be your door might need to come up also


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

regal.1980 said:


> Mines


Very clean & sweet! Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> I'm curious about this too. My gaps are even but look like they're almost 1/2" all around.


 try to see if you have the back of the door even with a good gap, and the bottom of the door with a good gap too. this can also show you,the doors low


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes start from back to front


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Went out to the Mecca San Jose.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

CHE1 said:


> Went out to the Mecca San Jose.


it was cool last night.


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

Well I guess I am going to put my glasshouse in the thread, it's no where near as nice as many of them here, but I do have all OG trim and she's my baby. My parents bought it in 1982 and passed it down to me.

Also I was reading about someone asking about a factory sunroof, these cars never came from the factory with them. I have a huge book of all the dimensions, weights, options, codes, and everything, friend from GM sent it to me about 20 years ago, I can try to scan it into a PDF if anyone is interested. 

Eric


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

impalacustom_76 said:


> Well I guess I am going to put my glasshouse in the thread, it's no where near as nice as many of them here, but I do have all OG trim and she's my baby. My parents bought it in 1982 and passed it down to me.
> 
> Also I was reading about someone asking about a factory sunroof, these cars never came from the factory with them. I have a huge book of all the dimensions, weights, options, codes, and everything, friend from GM sent it to me about 20 years ago, I can try to scan it into a PDF if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


I believe you it was most likely a dealer installed option.I have been around this particular car for a long time.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

impalacustom_76 said:


> Well I guess I am going to put my glasshouse in the thread, it's no where near as nice as many of them here, but I do have all OG trim and she's my baby. My parents bought it in 1982 and passed it down to me.
> 
> Also I was reading about someone asking about a factory sunroof, these cars never came from the factory with them. I have a huge book of all the dimensions, weights, options, codes, and everything, friend from GM sent it to me about 20 years ago, I can try to scan it into a PDF if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Nice looking car. 
I'll take a pdf of that if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

shops laggard said:


> Nice Glasshouse! And keep moving forward, bro. Stay cool from the Vic's


thanks bro.


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

Socapots, I will dig it out and scan it and get it to you, give me about a week.

Eric


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

impalacustom_76 said:


> Well I guess I am going to put my glasshouse in the thread, it's no where near as nice as many of them here, but I do have all OG trim and she's my baby. My parents bought it in 1982 and passed it down to me.
> 
> Also I was reading about someone asking about a factory sunroof, these cars never came from the factory with them. I have a huge book of all the dimensions, weights, options, codes, and everything, friend from GM sent it to me about 20 years ago, I can try to scan it into a PDF if anyone is interested.
> 
> Eric


THEY SHOW THE S/R ON THE ACCESSORY BOOK, IT DOES HAVE A FACTORY CODE , BUT FOR THE MONTE CARLO, NOT CAPRICE


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

JUST ME said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

impalacustom_76 said:


> Socapots, I will dig it out and scan it and get it to you, give me about a week.
> 
> Eric


All good man. Thanks, and no rush. Do it when you can.


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if the 76's have a check engine light ?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


:thumbsup: &#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

1 ( 626 ) 465 - 2201

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/ptd/4585980367.html


http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/ptd/4586128441.html


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Another of my project..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Jcs said:


> View attachment 1318442
> View attachment 1318450
> View attachment 1318458
> View attachment 1318466
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Palabra!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

anyone got a set of bumper guards for a 76 caprice?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> anyone got a set of bumper guards for a 76 caprice?



:wave:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://carslr.com/car/mint-condition-1976-chevy-caprice-5776016




cars in michigan .... but the guy on the phone said hes in the army... in kentucky ....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> http://carslr.com/car/mint-condition-1976-chevy-caprice-5776016
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too bad t`s not a LANDAU option car
but im sure someone will get it


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> too bad t`s not a LANDAU option car
> but im sure someone will get it




thats what i was thinking.....


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

#glasshouselife TTT

haven't been here for a month, looking awesome everyone


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

Finally got some progress pics of my raghouse, what do you guys think?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

CuZiN PauL said:


> Finally got some progress pics of my raghouse, what do you guys think?
> View attachment 1344209
> View attachment 1344201
> View attachment 1344210
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

CuZiN PauL said:


> Finally got some progress pics of my raghouse, what do you guys think?
> View attachment 1344209
> View attachment 1344201
> View attachment 1344210
> ...


Man that's nice & clean, love the grill too.


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

toosweet said:


> Man that's nice & clean, love the grill too.



Thanks homie


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

Vayzfinest said:


> Nice


Thanks G


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

CuZiN PauL said:


> Finally got some progress pics of my raghouse, what do you guys think?
> View attachment 1344209
> View attachment 1344201
> View attachment 1344210
> ...


Cars clean bro I like the setup ... Good job


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

CuZiN PauL said:


> Finally got some progress pics of my raghouse, what do you guys think?
> View attachment 1344209
> View attachment 1344201
> View attachment 1344210
> ...


Nice A$$ Rag House Brother.. :thumbsup:


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

aztec1 said:


> Cars clean bro I like the setup ... Good job


Thanks homie !:thumbsup:


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Nice A$$ Rag House Brother.. :thumbsup:



Thanks bROther !


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

If anybody wonders where passenger remote mirrors mount up at:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Wat body mount we use for front on radiator


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


LOVE IT ...CLEAN
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CuZiN PauL said:


> Finally got some progress pics of my raghouse, what do you guys think?
> View attachment 1344209
> View attachment 1344201
> View attachment 1344210
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

CLEAN
:thumbsup:


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

keola808 said:


>


CLEAN:thumbsup:


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

SlickDD75 said:


> I LOVE IT
> :yes::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 I LOVE IT :nicoderm::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:





SHAMROCK said:


> CLEAN
> :thumbsup:



Thanks homies :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

almost






done


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> almost
> View attachment 1352497
> done


U bringing it to the Super show here in Vegas loco


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

That grille is Bad Azz, who makes it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes is the outside plastic or aluminum also did u chrome the rest or just polish looks clean


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

JERKDOGG said:


> That grille is Bad Azz, who makes it if you dont mind me asking?


If I'm not mistaken he had it custom made by the DeAlbas at Mario's Autoworks...that grill is fucken sick


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Yes is the outside plastic or aluminum also did u chrome the rest or just polish looks clean


Plastic. I had it redone by Hernan & Woody over at Engrave it inc.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> If I'm not mistaken he had it custom made by the DeAlbas at Mario's Autoworks...that grill is fucken sick


:thumbsup: Greg over Mario's made the Grill.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> U bringing it to the Super show here in Vegas loco


 I wish, but it's the small details that are killing me. If they wouldn"t have move the date to September I probably would have made it.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> I wish, but it's the small details that are killing me. If they wouldn"t have move the date to September I probably would have made it.


I know they fuck up moving it but shit man don't let that little shit hold u up from what I seen so far car looks bad ass


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Plastic. I had it redone by Hernan & Woody over at Engrave it inc.


So the outside of grill is plastic and center aluminum?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I wonder how it look with bars goin down


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> So the outside of grill is plastic and center aluminum?


 Plastic on the outside and steel grill


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Dam sick as fuck


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> almost
> View attachment 1352497
> done


Love that bumper!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> If anybody wonders where passenger remote mirrors mount up at:


is the remote mirror with bracket for sale?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Robert =woody65= said:


> is the remote mirror with bracket for sale?


:biggrin: Possibly. You have tha number right?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


>


that hood is sittin on there nice.better than some i seen out cruising.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

orlando said:


> that hood is sittin on there nice.better than some i seen out cruising.


Yea I'm trying to save her.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Yea I'm trying to save her.


yeah its popping up at the hinges on one side


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

i meant not popping up.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


>


landau impala the lowest production model LANDAU in 76
try and save her:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


>


pinto in the back,,,,,,,


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

If you're looking for hard to find 74 Caprice parts check my parts page. Some more goodies posted yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Can someone help ?? Does anyone have pics or a diagram of how the parking brake cables go?? Also need the hook that goes on the crossmember for cable 
Thanks


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

For 74 caprice with th350


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Can someone help ?? Does anyone have pics or a diagram of how the parking brake cables go?? Also need the hook that goes on the crossmember for cable
> Thanks


those hooks they sell on ebay


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

orlando said:


> those hooks they sell on ebay


Cool wat are they called?? How r the cables ran? Thanks


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Cool wat are they called?? How r the cables ran? Thanks


are you talking for the kick down cable


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


>


Looks good for parts...looks like the wheel welll trim is still there, I call dibs


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

orlando said:


> are you talking for the kick down cable


Nah for the parking brake under the car


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Nah for the parking brake under the car


 try inlinetube.com


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Looks good for parts...looks like the wheel welll trim is still there, I call dibs


I have a set already on my parts page :thumbsup:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Nah for the parking brake under the car


i called inlinetube.com and they sell a kit with everything for e brake and they said there is no hook. there is a piece that connects the cable from the front to the back


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Nah for the parking brake under the car


Just don't even replace it .


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Not trying to replace when I pulled my motor n tranny I removed crossmember where tranny sits there was a hook attached that I lost that held the cables to brake now just loose n hanging . Next time u look under you'll see


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ill try to post a pic . I have a parts car with a th400 but it's set up different on the crossmember than my th350
Thanks for responding fellas


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Also anyone use the dash covers from coverlay?? How they fit?


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

Is the upper front window trim for sale on that car


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

a few schematics i posted a few years ago 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/284184-glasshouse-schematics.html


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

MIJO65 said:


> a few schematics i posted a few years ago
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/284184-glasshouse-schematics.html


your the man.you saved me alot of time.thank you


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

elborracho said:


> Is the upper front window trim for sale on that car


Pm sent


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

Does anybody know the stock part number for 76 sport mirrors??


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> As some of you may know I'm doing a frame off 74 raghouse and I've been stumped on new body mount bushings . Parts place in Chicago has rubber but energy suspension doesn't really have a listing. ( I want red polyurethane )
> I got a tip from a homie who is selling a candy red fully restored 75 rag here on layitlow.
> He used 1970 impala conv energy suspension bushings and they were the proper shit except for the kit comes with 14 bushings but I need 16 but I'll take that any day . Part number 3.1438 r


Bump on the bodymount info. I used this kit but had to order 2 extra ones not included for my rag


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> Bump on the bodymount info. I used this kit but had to order 2 extra ones not included for my rag


do you know the name of the place in chicago?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

orlando said:


> do you know the name of the place in chicago?


https://www.thepartsplaceinc.com


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> https://www.thepartsplaceinc.com


thanks


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> Does anybody know the stock part number for 76 sport mirrors??


Anyone??? Looking for nos ones


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> Anyone??? Looking for nos ones


I'll check my set next time I'm at my storage. It's tha base gasket that makes all tha difference.


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> I'll check my set next time I'm at my storage. It's tha base gasket that makes all tha difference.


I just ordered a pass mirror off a 77-79 Caprice.. Its looks right just wanna check part num


----------



## Jr74glasshouse (Feb 15, 2011)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wow: Worst car I have ever been around


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Smh


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

manu samoa said:


> Just don't even replace it .


:thumbsup:





heartofthacity said:


> Smh


sad deal...


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Dose any one know the exact name off those white things that go in the core support to hold you front light and bezel for a 74 impala thanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

A lot of Chevys died here


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> A lot of Chevys died here


that looks like someone who races in derby's jus sayin


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: Worst car I have ever been around


:facepalm:What year Caprice?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sdropnem said:


> :facepalm:What year Caprice?


'74 Caprice been sitting in tha woods since 1991


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

orlando said:


> that looks like someone who races in derby's jus sayin


It is. I saw that a couple months ago. They have twice that much now


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> It is. I saw that a couple months ago. They have twice that much now


i seen em kinda like that in Kansas when i lived there for four years i had a 74 impala back then


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

orlando said:


> i seen em kinda like that in Kansas when i lived there for four years i had a 74 impala back then


Knew a guy in kansas named KELLY that raced derby cars, good guy for parts, he stripped everything off


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

If the guys name was Kelly Lampe, he used to live in western nebraska and is 100% a crook. I wouldn't let him touch a broken ass go-kart let alone sell me anything for it.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Lol, that bad eh.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

impalacustom_76 said:


> If the guys name was Kelly Lampe, he used to live in western nebraska and is 100% a crook. I wouldn't let him touch a broken ass go-kart let alone sell me anything for it.


well i know to stay away from that crook.and i suggest you all do the same.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

impalacustom_76 said:


> If the guys name was Kelly Lampe, he used to live in western nebraska and is 100% a crook. I wouldn't let him touch a broken ass go-kart let alone sell me anything for it.


SAME GUY~ 
i got a few nice cars from him, clean landau too, one burg on white, he drove it to my house in H.B.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

impalacustom_76 said:


> If the guys name was Kelly Lampe, he used to live in western nebraska and is 100% a crook. I wouldn't let him touch a broken ass go-kart let alone sell me anything for it.


:wow: well damn


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I remember when I had a 76 impala about 10 years ago and wanted parts, id hit up the demo Derby sites...I would get parts for next to nothing...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Front corner fillers for 74 Caprice/Impala and 75 Impala


----------



## 805glasshouse (Apr 5, 2014)

Hope someone can help im looking for info on glasshouse fest 2014 date and time haven't found any helpful info thanks


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Second that ^^^^ anyone know a date yet?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

same here someone ask me about it today also. I remember the last conversation about the picnic was Vic suggested to move it up north (San Jose) i believe, Vic and Junior chime in on this convesation.



805glasshouse said:


> Hope someone can help im looking for info on glasshouse fest 2014 date and time haven't found any helpful info thanks


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

why?


sdropnem said:


>


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Idk these Derby people :facepalm:


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

At least it's a Ford...


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

impalacustom_76 said:


> At least it's a Ford...


x2


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:roflmao: They took some time on that paint tho lol


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

It looks like the stuff they use on Navy ships or some Shiite


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :roflmao: They took some time on that paint tho lol


those subtle touches that can only be achieved by specialist and master craftsman.


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SouthSide76 said:


> View attachment 1376354


:thumbsup: And now back to our regularly scheduled program


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

‼I'm back in L.A. For a week‼ Which one of my G-House brothers are going to pick a brotha up and take me to a cruise night or car show :biggrin: Let's not all raise our hands at once :wave:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

What all has to be changed to change a 74 to 76 front end?? Anyone :dunno:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

stinking lincoln said:


> What all has to be changed to change a 74 to 76 front end?? Anyone :dunno:


I got a 74 front clip if u need it


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> ‼I'm back in L.A. For a week‼ Which one of my G-House brothers are going to pick a brotha up and take me to a cruise night or car show :biggrin: Let's not all raise our hands at once :wave:


legends car show in san pedro this sunday, but 99% bombs nothing newer
where you staying at?


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

jaimef702 said:


> I got a 74 front clip if u need it


I've got my eye on a 74 but want to know if you have to change fenders and hood as well as the header panel and head lights and grill


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

stinking lincoln said:


> I've got my eye on a 74 but want to know if you have to change fenders and hood as well as the header panel and head lights and grill


Everything from doors forward. I have an almost complete front clip for sale, minus hood, fender, and bumpers.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

stinking lincoln said:


> I've got my eye on a 74 but want to know if you have to change fenders and hood as well as the header panel and head lights and grill


I got a 74 as well there getting harder and harder to find . everyone has that 76 front end it looks nice but I like the 74 front in better but everyone has different taste but as long it a glasshouse that all that matters


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

jaimef702 said:


> I got a 74 as well there getting harder and harder to find . everyone has that 76 front end it looks nice but I like the 74 front in better but everyone has different taste but as long it a glasshouse that all that matters


:thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

anyone know the length of a 76 caprice including the bumper guards? Total length.

I read somewhere its 223 inches but don't know if that included guards.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> anyone know the length of a 76 caprice including the bumper guards? Total length.
> 
> I read somewhere its 223 inches but don't know if that included guards.


I wana say 19ft but not 100%


----------



## Jr74glasshouse (Feb 15, 2011)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Would a dim headlight need replace or a bad connection?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Would a dim headlight need replace or a bad connection?


Could be either one. Or a bad charging system


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Only one side tho


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Only one side tho


Swap one side light to tha other and you'll have your answer


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Good idea / thanks bro 
It was the connection to the light stick my hand back there push more in and fixed


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Still no word on the fest ???


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone kno wat font "Caprice" is in on the trunk?


----------



## 67chevy (Jan 2, 2010)

If any one needs side trims for a 76 caprice glasshouse I have 5 pieces missing one fender piece best offer or wut wud b a good price to ask for them thanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I was over in Inglewood kickin' it with my boy Jose (76classic) today  Good times and great eats


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

76Classic has some chrome undies for sale. A-arms already extended. Looking for best reasonable offer. Also has chrome front swaybar


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

67chevy said:


> If any one needs side trims for a 76 caprice glasshouse I have 5 pieces missing one fender piece best offer or wut wud b a good price to ask for them thanks[/QUOTE
> post pics


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I was over in Inglewood kickin' it with my boy Jose (76classic) today  Good times and great eats


nice weather for a visit!


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I was over in Inglewood kickin' it with my boy Jose (76classic) today  Good times and great eats


Was up Dezzy nice having u over bro even tho u finish all my 
Food I was hungry to bro.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

76classic said:


> Was up Dezzy nice having u over bro even tho u finish all my
> Food I was hungry to bro.


 Lol they don't have food like that in Seattle


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Lol they don't have food like that in Seattle


Next time I'm buying the whole cow just for u.
Lol


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lol


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4616045981.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

76classic said:


> Next time I'm buying the whole cow just for u.
> Lol


Fuck clothes I'm packing my luggage full of that :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

These and some other goodies are posted on my parts page :inout:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

$3,500 1976 caprice landau for sale, I know you guys want pictures just call me or text me and I will give you all the info you need and pictures (562)556-0461 thanks


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT cant post pics of my g house from my phone smh


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

weto said:


> Cruzing on a nice day cali style


Ricccch ass rag house


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I was over in Inglewood kickin' it with my boy Jose (76classic) today  Good times and great eats


The homie is back in Cal cal? Good time's! DID YOU TRAILER THE 68 FASTBACK DOWN HERE JUST FOR ME?

HOW LONG YOU OUT HEAR FOR? There's a show in LA tomorrow, not far at all from today's show at bell high school..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> The homie is back in Cal cal? Good time's! DID YOU TRAILER THE 68 FASTBACK DOWN HERE JUST FOR ME?
> 
> HOW LONG YOU OUT HEAR FOR? There's a show in LA tomorrow, not far at all from today's show at bell high school..


I left on Tuesday bro. I wanna come back for tha ghouse fest if we can get a date set soon. And nah both of my 68s are safely at home far away from you :rofl:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I left on Tuesday bro. I wanna come back for tha ghouse fest if we can get a date set soon. And nah both of my 68s are safely at home far away from you :rofl:


Stay healthy bro.. yea registration is due on the G-house come Nov. Im probably going to non-op this go round because Im not n a hurry pay an arm and a leg to get the car G-smogged..


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Added a shit load of miles to the car this weekend.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

View attachment 1394745


At carnitas fest


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Friscos picnic
View attachment 1394753


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Pier 39 SF kinda of dark though. 
View attachment 1394761


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

View attachment 1394769


Then home.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Nice picture.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> Stay healthy bro.. yea registration is due on the G-house come Nov. Im probably going to non-op this go round because Im not n a hurry pay an arm and a leg to get the car G-smogged..


Damn you guys need to register them up here. Any vehicle 30+ years gets collector plates that never require tabs and no car over 25 years needs smog


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> Stay healthy bro.. yea registration is due on the G-house come Nov. Im probably going to non-op this go round because Im not n a hurry pay an arm and a leg to get the car G-smogged..


THAT`S ALWAYS THE HEADACHE
DAMN SMOGS


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Easy Money said:


> can someone tell me the difference between a 76 caprice and a 76 impala?
> 
> I know the obvious, the caprice has square headlights and impala are round, but is there anything else?


Tail lights wrap around the back corners...the steering wheel horn cap...and passenger dash plaque says caprice..door panels have long armrests..


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

> can someone tell me the difference between a 76 caprice and a 76 impala?
> 
> I know the obvious, the caprice has square headlights and impala are round, but is there anything else?


The Caprice came with skirts standard as well, and the dash panel where the wiper switch and cigarette lighter is has woodgrain on it as well, pretty sure the Caprice's came with rear sway bars standard as well. I've owned 2 Caprices and still have my Impala.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

impalacustom_76 said:


> The Caprice came with skirts standard as well, and the dash panel where the wiper switch and cigarette lighter is has woodgrain on it as well, pretty sure the Caprice's came with rear sway bars standard as well. I've owned 2 Caprices and still have my Impala.


 A FEW MORE ITEMS
SPORT MIRRORS, LARGER DOME LIGHT, WIDE SIDE TRIM, THIS LIST CAN GO LONGER TOO.
AND TO THINK, THE DIFFERENCE IN STICKER PRICE FROM NEW, WAS LIKE A 150.00 BUCKS , FROM "IMPALA" TO "CAPRICE CLASSIC", THEN THE "LANDAU CAPRICE" BEING THE TOP OPTIONED CAR, THAT HAD EVEN MORE FACTORY OPTIONS YET


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Anybody got full coverage classic car insurance on thier rides?? Wat company. I've looked at a couple and they stop at 74 and only conv.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Anybody got full coverage classic car insurance on thier rides?? Wat company. I've looked at a couple and they stop at 74 and only conv.


HAGERTY COVERS 76 , AND "CUSTOMIZED" TOO
GAVE ME A 150 A YEAR COST, BUT A 10K VALUE. THAT WAS ONLINE ONLY, NO PICS OR NO DETAILS.
THEY COVER MY 30`S CARS ABOUT 125.00 EACH, 
HAGERTY CAN ALSO INSURE YOUR OLD CAR ACCESSORIES TOO,(AT AN EXTRA CHARGE" SO YOU GO TO A SHOW, AND SOMEONE RIPS OFFS THAT 2500.00 GM COMPASS, OR THE 1500.00 GM FLASHLIGHT YOUR COVERED


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

State Farm .....classic car insurance .$25.67 per month for my 76 glasshouse ...$20k in coverage ...I took a bunch of pics they have them on file ...In case something happens


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> HAGERTY COVERS 76 , AND "CUSTOMIZED" TOO
> GAVE ME A 150 A YEAR COST, BUT A 10K VALUE. THAT WAS ONLINE ONLY, NO PICS OR NO DETAILS.
> THEY COVER MY 30`S CARS ABOUT 125.00 EACH,
> HAGERTY CAN ALSO INSURE YOUR OLD CAR ACCESSORIES TOO,(AT AN EXTRA CHARGE" SO YOU GO TO A SHOW, AND SOMEONE RIPS OFFS THAT 2500.00 GM COMPASS, OR THE 1500.00 GM FLASHLIGHT YOUR COVERED


Best and cheapest company out!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:yes:


heartofthacity said:


> Best and cheapest company out!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Yo can we please set a date for the fest!??! I'm planning on coming down but I need to know when.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Not the real fest but there is going to be a gathering of caprices 71-76 in the Bay Area this month. I'll post some pictures up if I go.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

tight video


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SouthSide76 said:


> State Farm .....classic car insurance .$25.67 per month for my 76 glasshouse ...$20k in coverage ...I took a bunch of pics they have them on file ...In case something happens


Thats not a bad deal, double the coverage at double the price. but that`s what "insurance" is for
"just in case something happens" you`ll have 20k in coverage
but i think HAGERTY might be cutting back on coverage amount, because all the lowrider scams that were insured fot 100k and up.
and just switch tags,,,,,, your wallets fat, and you got a fresh paint job, and rims


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

AAA classis car insurance



74chevy glasshouse said:


> Anybody got full coverage classic car insurance on thier rides?? Wat company. I've looked at a couple and they stop at 74 and only conv.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

URL=http://s125.photobucket.com/user/brn2ridelo/media/Screenshot_2014-09-03-22-40-18-1_zps3zgdmtwf.png.html]







[/URL]


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


That back end is just so sexy


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

That's what she said :rimshot:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

So for the first time in 10 years I have came across a car that had the METAL fender extensions! Actually i came across two 74 Caprices in the same week! I'd get asked about them every now and again but never knew they were real. Must've been an early production car change that made the rest plastic. They have different part numbers too, obviously.


Metal pn: 

Plastic pn:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

That's why some chrome 'em


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


>


This pic makes me want another one...damn its nice


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

One might be impala cause I got 2 sets n they both metal plus the one on my car


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> One might be impala cause I got 2 sets n they both metal plus the one on my car


Dont know why then why they couldn't make the fillers out of metal...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sdropnem said:


> That's why some chrome 'em


You can chrome plastic too. I've never come across a 75 Impala with metal ones.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jjarez79 said:


> Dont know why then why they couldn't make the fillers out of metal...


Costs. 71 & 72s had metal ones.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> You can chrome plastic too. I've never come across a 75 Impala with metal ones.


yupp like the grille's but it's a different process & more mula


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I didn't kno they came in plastic my 3 sets r metal but allfrom caprice


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

My New Glasshouse


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> My New Glasshouse


i saw that glasshouse last year at blvd nights. it's beautiful .


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

this weekend.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

There was a bad ass 76 burgundy, I must of missed taking a picture.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

CHE1 said:


> View attachment 1402441
> 
> 
> There was a bad ass 76 burgundy, I must of missed taking a picture.


 pstas new ride clean ass glasshouse!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

CHE1 said:


> View attachment 1402409
> this weekend.


Bad ass 74 right there


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone else get allot of heat in cabin when driving?


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Anyone else get allot of heat in cabin when driving?


From my understanding, Dynamat works well reducing heat in the cabin. I am personally looking into going this route or Lizard Skin.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Anyone else get allot of heat in cabin when driving?


You might have a drainage hole open In tha floor or missing insulation on tha firewall.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Bad ass 74 right there


Thanks


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> My New Glasshouse


 Damn I love that car man !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> You might have a drainage hole open In tha floor or missing insulation on tha firewall.


I'm gonna check that drain .when the guy did my interior I gave him extra insulation for firewall if he put in??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone kno wat else u gotta swap to use 93-96 fleetwood upper arms?


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

Where can I buy a new gas tank for a 76 Caprice? :dunno:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Impala Bob's website, Classic Industries website!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

I went to the Fresno show and saw George from Bakersfield and we were talking about having it there. I do not know if anyone would like to go there; let everyone know if that is good. And we can have it at Elysian again or if someone else has any other place in mind let us know.

Let's move up the date if that is good with everyone because the super show in Vegas is this month Sept.? 

Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

danny_boy_65 said:


> Where can I buy a new gas tank for a 76 Caprice? :dunno:


Buy the '67 gas tank so u can rid lowwww


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Hey Vic...I'm good either way I'll support whatever decisions made...bakersfield does sound good....cool li drive, I'm game



shops laggard said:


> I went to the Fresno show and saw George from Bakersfield and we were talking about having it there. I do not know if anyone would like to go there; let everyone know if that is good. And we can have it at Elysian again or if someone else has any other place in mind let us know.
> 
> Let's move up the date if that is good with everyone because the super show in Vegas is this month Sept.?
> 
> Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

my car is still not ready but i will attend.bakersfield or where ever.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> Buy the '67 gas tank so u can rid lowwww


hey manu samoa what do you have do to run the 67 gas tank because I'm ready.


----------



## solo73 (Feb 26, 2011)

what spindeles do u put on a glasshouse so u don't have to grind and so u have to change ball joints


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Nice,
Still lovin the t tops.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

solo73 said:


> what spindeles do u put on a glasshouse so u don't have to grind and so u have to change ball joints


Early years of box caprice...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

orlando said:


> hey manu samoa what do you have do to run the 67 gas tank because I'm ready.


Ask the homie smurf ... He posted up some info/pics on page 2735


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Anyone else get allot of heat in cabin when driving?


GLASS HOUSE`S HAVE ALWAYS BEEN A "NO AIRFOW CAR" TO RIDE FROM THE START, THE 2 DOOR WINDOWS AND NON OPENING LONG SIDE WIDOWS OFFER ZERO AIR FLOW INTO THE CAR.
GOTTA GET THE A/C ON


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Anyone else get allot of heat in cabin when driving?


No sir ...my a/c blows snow balls .... Gotta have that a/c ....
"if the waters not drippin your slippin"


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

manu samoa said:


> Buy the '67 gas tank so u can rid lowwww


Manu have you actually swapped tanks? 
Text me please I'm to that step...
8186264682


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SouthSide76 said:


> No sir ...my a/c blows snow balls .... Gotta have that a/c ....
> "if the waters not drippin your slippin"


Lol :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

shops laggard said:


> I went to the Fresno show and saw George from Bakersfield and we were talking about having it there. I do not know if anyone would like to go there; let everyone know if that is good. And we can have it at Elysian again or if someone else has any other place in mind let us know.
> 
> Let's move up the date if that is good with everyone because the super show in Vegas is this month Sept.?
> 
> Stay cool from the Vic's.


I will deive to bakersfield for shore !!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

glasshouse818 said:


> Manu have you actually swapped tanks?
> Text me please I'm to that step...
> 8186264682


Check the pics on smufs post u can see Wat he did but I'm not sure on sending unit tho n u lose a couple gallons


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Bi-Centennial Baby!!! I need one!!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Check the pics on smufs post u can see Wat he did but I'm not sure on sending unit tho n u lose a couple gallons


X 2.... I didn't know about the tank swap a few years ago when I painted and pinstriped my og tank. My car is still being built (5 years) and things like tank swap and shorten og rear end I don't have the $$$ to go back now and do....in a few years, I gots to keep pushin, fam...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

inkera said:


> Hey Vic...I'm good either way I'll support whatever decisions made...bakersfield does sound good....cool li drive, I'm game


Sounds good to me; I was talking to JC 75Glass yesterday and we were talking about having the Glasshouse fest picnic in Bakersfield in mid-October, is that good with everyone? JC was going to call George from AZTEC IMAGE cc to get a park there.

I hope Shops Laggard will be finished in time from the paint shop.

Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I have to change my tank out as well as the spindles.


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


>


 now THAT'S how u spark dat ass! lol


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Caught up with tha homie today. I gotta remember his exact screen name


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

maybe che1?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Sunken in bumpers


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks clean though,like factory...


----------



## $$FLEETWOOD-82 (Sep 25, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Caught up with tha homie today. I gotta remember his exact screen name


That's me, great day to ride!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks nice lines up good


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I have a bone to pick....ive been on here a while on the gh fest and I dont even own a glasshouse anymore...but I do check in here often...but I got something to debate..to me theres nothing different than a 71-75 convertible except for the obvious. .front end, rear end, etc..so 71-73 are raghouses? The glasshouse got its name for the stationary side rear window plus how the windshield and the back window from the side view slope up like the roof of a house...so a 74&75 rag to me, nothing "house" about them..kinda like saying..I got a german helmet convertible. ..lol...still, 74 and 75s are still bad ass...just saying cuz I bitch at people who have a 71-73 and call them glasshouses. .


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

orlando said:


> maybe che1?


No not me, you can tell by the bumpers. Bad ass car. I don't blame for the bumpers, that shit is hard to find.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

$$FLEETWOOD-82 said:


> That's me, great day to ride!!


Love that color ?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> I have a bone to pick....ive been on here a while on the gh fest and I dont even own a glasshouse anymore...but I do check in here often...but I got something to debate..to me theres nothing different than a 71-75 convertible except for the obvious. .front end, rear end, etc..so 71-73 are raghouses? The glasshouse got its name for the stationary side rear window plus how the windshield and the back window from the side view slope up like the roof of a house...so a 74&75 rag to me, nothing "house" about them..kinda like saying..I got a german helmet convertible. ..lol...still, 74 and 75s are still bad ass...just saying cuz I bitch at people who have a 71-73 and call them glasshouses. .


Truth, I just know that 71 to 73 have have always been concise red a different beast.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

CHE1 said:


> No not me, you can tell by the bumpers. Bad ass car. I don't blame for the bumpers, that shit is hard to find.[/QUOTE my bad


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Caught up with tha homie today. I gotta remember his exact screen name


Looks good. Pulled mines out this weekend for a carshow at our union hall.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

regal.1980 said:


> Looks good. Pulled mines out this weekend for a carshow at our union hall.


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Thanks homie


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

regal.1980 said:


> Looks good. Pulled mines out this weekend for a carshow at our union hall.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

My taillights r baked is there anything I can do to make them nice clear red?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Water sand them with 1200


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

oldsoul said:


> Water sand them with 1200


X2 and then hit them with a light coat of red candy


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I tried that and no results I'm gonna try 600


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

URL=http://s125.photobucket.com/user/brn2ridelo/media/Screenshot_2014-09-20-12-56-03-1_zpsoidzwpzf.png.html]







[/URL]


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Anyone have this book of the girls of lowrider ill buy it off you that's my boys glasshouse (R.I.P) SLICK in the background


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Anyone have this book of the girls of lowrider ill buy it off you that's my boys glasshouse (R.I.P) SLICK in the background


I'll check


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>


I will see my Glasshouse family there, stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I learned today that 74 caprice has a full plastic grill while 75 impala has aluminum on the outside.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> I tried that and no results I'm gonna try 600


depending on how baked they are, ive "restored" tail lights with straight 1000 and clear. the clear fills in all the bad spots and restores gloss.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

When I take them apart and look at lense from top it looks like they burned half way thru I don't kno if possible


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> I learned today that 74 caprice has a full plastic grill while 75 impala has aluminum on the outside.


Lol did you break it or something?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> When I take them apart and look at lense from top it looks like they burned half way thru I don't kno if possible


might be too sun baked to restore?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Lol did you break it or something?


Nah I was looking at a car n noticed that the impala grill is plastic in center n caprice is full plastic so a caprice would have to get those impala peices to run those billet grills to look right


----------



## $$FLEETWOOD-82 (Sep 25, 2006)

? looks good



regal.1980 said:


> Looks good. Pulled mines out this weekend for a carshow at our union hall.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

How much extension u guys running?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I'll check


kool thanks dezzy let me know


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Does anyone know whats on the cover of this issue Girls of Lowrider




brn2ridelo said:


> Anyone have this book of the girls of lowrider ill buy it off you that's my boys glasshouse (R.I.P) SLICK in the background


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Anyone know where to find these for less than $400 lol


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

JUST ME said:


>


GAAWWWDDD DAAAAYYUUMMNNN!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Damn, I haven't seen that pic in a while.



bub916 said:


> Anyone know where to find these for less than $400 lol
> 
> View attachment 1423162


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Seen some nice G-Houses last weekend..


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> I learned today that 74 caprice has a full plastic grill while 75 impala has aluminum on the outside.


I have both the 75 Impala and 74 Caprice front end parts. The 75 impala headlight buckets,side and lower trim(s) are also different from the 74 Caprice. The headlight buckets on the 75 Impala have extended mounting tabs for the grille since it uses a more narrow grille compared to the 74 Caprice. Also, the 75 Impala headlight buckets have holes on the side where the trim goes unlike the 74 Caprice. The lower trim that goes on the bottom of the headlight buckets are also different from each other. I found all of that when I bought a Billet grille for my 74 Caprice and it didn't line up at all. Turns out that it was for a 75 Impala.


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is a pic of the 74 Caprice headlight buckets on top and the 75 Impala's on the bottom for reference. The 74 Caprice has shorter mounting tabs for the grille compared to the 75 Impala.....


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Would it be possible to make the side grill moldings work on caprice buckets? Too make the biller grill look right


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

bub916 said:


> Anyone know where to find these for less than $400 lol
> 
> View attachment 1423162


There's a guy at the Pomona swap meet that has them for around $200 but I'm not sure if he has the grills for the bumpers


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Would it be possible to make the side grill moldings work on caprice buckets? Too make the biller grill look right


You would have to make new holes and notch the lower part of the moulding/trim to fit the caprice buckets. If you take a look at the pic of both buckets, you can see that on the lower bottom of the inside that they are constructed different. The top (74 Caprice) runs all the way through and the bottom (75 Impala) has a LiL notch for the moulding/trim to fit.

I have a 74 Caprice but I am using the 75 Impala Headlight Buckets and moulding/trim to fit the Billet Grille cause I like it that much.


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

bub916 said:


> Anyone know where to find these for less than $400 lol
> 
> View attachment 1423162


 X2


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ebay.... found some for 250


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Wat up silly


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## JPA (Sep 21, 2013)

*INSERTS*

Glass House fest, does any one have for sale a set of 1975 2 door "_*plastic inserts" *_for the door spears? PM if me If someone has a set..


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

All Day *Air conditioned *:biggrin: *BEER consumption *uffin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JPA said:


> Glass House fest, does any one have for sale a set of 1975 2 door "_*plastic inserts" *_for the door spears? PM if me If someone has a set..


i got 1 whole molding


----------



## JPA (Sep 21, 2013)

Send a picture


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey JPA,I had a set made,all I did was took one side of the moldings to a precision plastic type place,they scanned them and they fit perfect,and they were paintable.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

My old car is on page 2774,the yellow glasshouse,if you wanna see how they look.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JPA said:


> Send a picture


Wanna be sure we are talking about the same trim, 
post a pic of the trim your looking to match up


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>


One of my fav


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

before you take your G/H out, you need to detail it using GM approved cleaners


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> before you take your G/H out, you need to detail it using GM approved cleaners


:thumbsup:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Any knows a good place to buy new bumper fillers for my 74 caprice vert?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## Egypt (Oct 6, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

thats cool bro



MR.59 said:


> before you take your G/H out, you need to detail it using GM approved cleaners


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


>


What up with that rear qtr window ?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sedloc said:


> Any knows a good place to buy new bumper fillers for my 74 caprice vert?


Buy og :thumbsup:


----------



## Egypt (Oct 6, 2014)

brn2ridelo said:


>



nice


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Egypt said:


> nice


On Craigslist LA county


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

this saturday


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Nos 75-76 front bumper strip $300
Nos 75-76 door trim $250
Nos 75-76 quarter panel trim $400
Nos 73-76 rocker trim 1side $100


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

On Craigslist LA County
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/4660862179.html6


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

815moto said:


> Nos 75-76 front bumper strip $300
> Nos 75-76 door trim $250
> Nos 75-76 quarter panel trim $400
> Nos 73-76 rocker trim 1side $100


:wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> On Craigslist LA County
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/4660862179.html6


hard to find


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

andrewlister said:


> this saturday


Shops Laggard will be there with 20lbs of asada and my grill on Saturday :yes::rimshot:. Shops laggard is still at the paint shop and will not make the trip with me this year :tears::tears:. Stay cool from the Vic's


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

andrewlister said:


> this saturday


Seriously need to find out where that one old school pic was taken....the one high above with the red 74 in front and a few more in the midst along the riverbed...I cant find the pic...it would be sick to retake it...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Hopefully somebody snaps pics of the picnic for those who cant go...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jjarez79 said:


> Hopefully somebody snaps pics of the picnic for those who cant go...


and videos!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> and videos!


instagram


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

while the Ghouse Family was at the Glasshouse Fest Picnic, I was at the European Supershow in Rotterdam with mine! 

Its crazy how on the same day, glasshouses arround the world where shining!










































































Also again I drove the car out there, no trailer queen!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

AMB1800 said:


> while the Ghouse Family was at the Glasshouse Fest Picnic, I was at the European Supershow in Rotterdam with mine!
> 
> Its crazy how on the same day, glasshouses arround the world where shining!
> 
> ...


 Beautiful car man !! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

AMB1800 said:


> while the Ghouse Family was at the Glasshouse Fest Picnic, I was at the European Supershow in Rotterdam with mine!
> 
> Its crazy how on the same day, glasshouses arround the world where shining!
> 
> ...


SPREADING THE G/H WORD!


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

AMB1800 said:


> while the Ghouse Family was at the Glasshouse Fest Picnic, I was at the European Supershow in Rotterdam with mine!
> 
> Its crazy how on the same day, glasshouses arround the world where shining!
> 
> ...


Bad AZz!!!!!


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

"GLASSHOUSE FEST 2014" from INSTAGRAM.....




































































































































































































































http://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/...16/10729473_1507842842790147_1931107346_n.mp4

http://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t50.2886-16/10729548_526288690838944_253047678_n.mp4

http://scontent-a.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xfa1/t50.2886-16/10729784_844744522224484_821580687_n.mp4

http://scontent-a.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t50.2886-16/10728078_371902182972246_372892726_n.mp4


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

AMB1800 said:


> while the Ghouse Family was at the Glasshouse Fest Picnic, I was at the European Supershow in Rotterdam with mine!
> 
> Its crazy how on the same day, glasshouses arround the world where shining!
> 
> ...


 Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Glasshouse fam. I have a couple of parts for sale
Skirts-$100
76 grille-$75
75 headlight bezels- $75


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Every body is looking real sharp in hear... missed yall at the fest.. I was to tired and my back was a little sore.. I did wash ole bessie and bring her out The next day about 6:00 pm.. she's a couple of weeks away from being non op!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

whoa, theres a whole bunch of my pics in there. Lol, do you follow me on instagram?

I need to get my upload shit together and put some up as well.

Thanks for posting those though bro




JERKDOGG said:


> "GLASSHOUSE FEST 2014" from INSTAGRAM.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Ha ha ha..always gotta be a 71-73 showing up....


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


>


hella tight


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

jjarez79 said:


> Ha ha ha..always gotta be a 71-73 showing up....


lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


>


GLAD TO SEE THIS ONE IS STILL AROUND


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

73loukat said:


> hella tight


Thanks homie


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Thanks for sharing the picnic pics for the ones that could not be there. 
It's appreciated.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> GLAD TO SEE THIS ONE IS STILL AROUND


:yes: Mike's Glasshouse is still very nice. The picture is from last weekends show.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

MikeS said:


> :yes: Mike's Glasshouse is still very nice. The picture is from last weekends show.
> 
> View attachment 1445097
> View attachment 1445105


sick!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lvuk508129dekdu/20141013_111955.jpg?dl=0


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

*1974 rag*

A fresh cut and buff. Gold leaf and pinstripes


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

sedloc said:


> A fresh cut and buff. Gold leaf and pinstripes


nice! top color is off the hook!


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks homie


orlando said:


> nice! top color is off the hook!


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Does anyone know the part number for the upper trailing arm bushings to the body?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sedloc said:


> A fresh cut and buff. Gold leaf and pinstripes


Nice man.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

http://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/10683921_331981023648867_538822061_n.jpg

I would name this car "LADY WE ALL KNOW" lol


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

socapots said:


> Nice man.


thanks homie. Undercarriage coming soon if it doesn't sale


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

socapots said:


> Nice man.


thanks homie. Undercarriage coming soon if it doesn't sale


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Found me a glasshouse this past weekend.


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Look like u re manufactured one. Good looking glasshouse homie


cheloRO75 said:


> Found me a glasshouse this past weekend.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

cheloRO75 said:


> Found me a glasshouse this past weekend.


DAAMMNNN!!

More pics please, and nice tailor too.


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

cheloRO75 said:


> Found me a glasshouse this past weekend.


Sell me the hub cap's!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

sedloc said:


> Look like u re manufactured one. Good looking glasshouse homie


ha thanks bro



socapots said:


> DAAMMNNN!!
> 
> More pics please, and nice tailor too.


 ill get some juz unloaded it after sitting on the trailer for a week.....and thanks



nor-cal-40oz said:


> Sell me the hub cap's!!!


 

hit me up bro ...6512073033 i have another set with no dings or scuffs


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

. Leaving the country roads


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey does any one know who can chrome my grill, head light bezels, taillight bezels and take out dings in my rocker trim?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

sedloc said:


> Hey does any one know who can chrome my grill, head light bezels, taillight bezels and take out dings in my rocker trim?


 i need some bezels done too.. like 3 ......76 sets


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Damn!!! I'm sure someone knows


cheloRO75 said:


> i need some bezels done too.. like 3 ......76 sets


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

sedloc said:


> Damn!!! I'm sure someone knows


Hit up the homie "engrave it"...he'll do it but it's not cheap, if u have an Instagram his number is on his page


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/373356-76-caprice-landau-glasshouse-13.html

Damn....makes me want another one
...


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

sedloc said:


> Hey does any one know who can chrome my grill, head light bezels, taillight bezels and take out dings in my rocker trim?


Yeah I know someone, he did all my plastic chrome and it came out good. That on my 76 GHouse...PM me


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

If anyone is interested I have a brand new extra set of back bumper corner ends in a box never painted.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> Yeah I know someone, he did all my plastic chrome and it came out good. That on my 76 GHouse...PM me


Let us know, brother ...


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> Yeah I know someone, he did all my plastic chrome and it came out good. That on my 76 GHouse...PM me


Here is my baby, she's






a little shy.


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> If anyone is interested I have a brand new extra set of back bumper corner ends in a box never painted.


How much u asking for them


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> Here is my baby, she's
> View attachment 1456585
> a little shy.


Do you get harassed by the cops for not having any mirrors?


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

No, cops over here r more amazed at the cars, there more interested in looking at the cars.


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

sedloc said:


> Hey does any one know who can chrome my grill, head light bezels, taillight bezels and take out dings in my rocker trim?


PM you


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

aztec1 said:


> How much u asking for them


PM you


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey Glasshouse fest. I just picked up a 75 caprice convertible for the most part its complete. Does anyone have the driver side fender emblem and header panel emblem for sale or know where i can find them?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

For Sale $3,000 OBO need gone this weekend call for all the info you want. Jp (562)556-0461


----------



## Shortyz_63 (Jun 11, 2008)

Anybody out there have a set of rear bumper fillers for the corners for 76 caprice out 805 714 1421 mario


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> PM you


Hey bro I never got ur message on those bumper fillers


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Shortyz_63 said:


> Anybody out there have a set of rear bumper fillers for the corners for 76 caprice out 805 714 1421 mario


DON`T THEY MAKE A DECENT RE-POP?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


 digging this paint scheme


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Shortyz_63 said:


> Anybody out there have a set of rear bumper fillers for the corners for 76 caprice out 805 714 1421 mario


Sandkindustries.com or replica plastics ....the first place is who I used and they fit better ...my opinion


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

My contribution to the fest


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

That's badass man.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

socapots said:


> That's badass man.


Thanks bro


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Up


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

looking for a clean set of 4.... 1976 caprice "*Landau" hubcaps...*


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Stripping for parts. If anyone needs anything hit me up ...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Need them landau hubcaps for this one


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

CAN ANYONE GIVE ME ADVICE ON FITTING 13X7 ON A 75 CAPRICE DROP?

I GRINDED AND PUT SPACER STILL RUBS BAD


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

dropped81 said:


> CAN ANYONE GIVE ME ADVICE ON FITTING 13X7 ON A 75 CAPRICE DROP?
> 
> I GRINDED AND PUT SPACER STILL RUBS BAD


look back a few dozen page's every one of your glasshouse questions will be answered


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

cheloRO75 said:


> looking for a clean set of 4.... 1976 caprice "*Landau" hubcaps...*


 Shit bro I wish I knew I gave them to the guy that bought my car off me , sorry .


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

dropped81 said:


> CAN ANYONE GIVE ME ADVICE ON FITTING 13X7 ON A 75 CAPRICE DROP?
> 
> I GRINDED AND PUT SPACER STILL RUBS BAD


Call this number 775-351-1000 And tell him that you need a 1inch 5 lug billet adaptor... it will solve your problem, don't get them any thicker than 1 inch or they will stick out ..... I Had them on my glasshouse with switches and had no issues ....On the rear so you can fit 13s with the skirt on have your factory rear end shortened or get a 91 caprice rearend with disc brakes or a mid 80s caddy rearend all these option will work ...


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

here's a pic of the adaptor


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Anybody have some fenders for a 76 chevy in the 
LA, Orange County area for sale?


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Anybody know where to find the upper trailing arm bushings to the body in polyurethane?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Anyone have a set of smooth bumpers they would like to trade for bumpers with rubber and bumper guards for a 75 caprice? Someone local to LA OC or IE


----------



## mh268 (Sep 16, 2010)

Picked this up yesterday after 20 years of regretting selling my 1976 Landau. I'm happy to be back in the family again after so long


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

mh268 said:


> View attachment 1476682
> Picked this up yesterday after 20 years of regretting selling my 1976 Landau. I'm happy to be back in the family again after so long


:Cool: twenty years is a long time man.
Whats important is that you got one now.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> look back a few dozen page's every one of your glasshouse questions will be answered


:yes:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> For Sale $3,000 OBO need gone this weekend call for all the info you want. Jp (562)556-0461


:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Anybody got some floors for sale .. I need some for a 75 rag


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

SouthSide76 said:


> View attachment 1474682
> here's a pic of the adaptor


I have a pair of these for sale $50. In OC pm me if interested


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

mh268 said:


> View attachment 1476682
> Picked this up yesterday after 20 years of regretting selling my 1976 Landau. I'm happy to be back in the family again after so long


*​74*


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

dropped81 said:


> CAN ANYONE GIVE ME ADVICE ON FITTING 13X7 ON A 75 CAPRICE DROP?
> 
> I GRINDED AND PUT SPACER STILL RUBS BAD


You just have to grind somemore


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

1976 Caprice Classic
Glasshouse

For Sale 41k Orignal Miles 
One Owner

$16k

Call Or Text Gary 916-208-8099

#1976
#GlassHouse 
#CapriceClassic 
#Chevrolet
Nor Cal


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> 1976 Caprice Classic
> Glasshouse
> 
> For Sale 41k Orignal Miles
> ...


SHAPE!
OOPPPS!
I MEANT GOOD SHAPE!
reminds me of my last car:tears:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> SHAPE!



New


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> 1976 Caprice Classic
> Glasshouse
> 
> For Sale 41k Orignal Miles
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> 1976 Caprice Classic
> Glasshouse
> 
> For Sale 41k Orignal Miles
> ...





Damn ....good find ...I couldn't sell it ..... Glws


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

SouthSide76 said:


> Damn ....good find ...I couldn't sell it ..... Glws





I wouldn't but I have this!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Need help guys I'm leaking oil from the oil pan drain plug . My car bottom out now it's leaking it looks like the pan got tweeked around plug giving the plug an uneven surface.... Any suggestions to fix besides changing pan?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> I wouldn't but I have this!


That's clean too....but you know they say " 2 is better than one "


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Need help guys I'm leaking oil from the oil pan drain plug . My car bottom out now it's leaking it looks like the pan got tweeked around plug giving the plug an uneven surface.... Any suggestions to fix besides changing pan?


Silicone ....


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

76classic said:


> Anybody have some fenders for a 76 chevy in the
> LA, Orange County area for sale?


Pm'd regarding a bumper swap hit me up or pm me ur number


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Anyone have a set of smooth bumpers they would like to trade for bumpers with rubber and bumper guards for a 75 caprice? Someone local to LA OC or IE


Anyone?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SouthSide76 said:


> Silicone ....


Thanks bro u think just some rtv silicone on the threads?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Thanks bro u think just some rtv silicone on the threads?


I would try it on the threads ....and after it's tight I'd go around it again ...never done it but I think it will get you by


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Anyone?


I'll check I have a few extra glasshouse parts including bumpers I just don't know if there smooth or with the rubbers


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> I'll check I have a few extra glasshouse parts including bumpers I just don't know if there smooth or with the rubbers


Sounds good thx


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

SouthSide76 said:


> I would try it on the threads ....and after it's tight I'd go around it again ...never done it but I think it will get you by


Cool I put 4 turns of teflon n a paper like washer but it still leaks a lil. Like the drain bolt doesn't seal all the way against pan


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

. A throwback. I wonder where this car ended up?? 


Nice car gary


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> 1976 Caprice Classic
> Glasshouse
> 
> For Sale 41k Orignal Miles
> ...




clean ass car gary .. good luck with the sale


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> I wouldn't but I have this!


:thumbsup:


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

my project just got t tops installed


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

elborracho said:


> my project just got t tops installed


looking good nice t-tops


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

thanks


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

cheloRO75 said:


> clean ass car gary .. good luck with the sale


SOLD Juan 
Sangre Latina Car Club Manteca

Thank You Jaun


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

elborracho said:


> my project just got t tops installed


Nice.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> I wouldn't but I have this!


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

elborracho said:


> my project just got t tops installed


awesome looks good


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT A COUPLE OLD SCHOOL RIMS FOR SALE, NO CAPS. CHEVY BOLT PATTERN, 14X7 REVERSE


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Cool I put 4 turns of teflon n a paper like washer but it still leaks a lil. Like the drain bolt doesn't seal all the way against pan


I had the same problem on my old daily driver,what I did was get the next size up oil plug with Teflon tape got me by ok but finally swapped out the pan after a long while


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> I'll check I have a few extra glasshouse parts including bumpers I just don't know if there smooth or with the rubbers


Did u get a chance to check for the bumpers


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> http://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/10683921_331981023648867_538822061_n.jpg
> 
> I would name this car "LADY WE ALL KNOW" lol


there walks a LADY WE ALL KNOW... who shines white like and wants to show.. and if you listen very hard......
the tune will come to you at last... when one is all and all is one! To be a rock,,,,,, and not a roll,, not a roll,,,,

And she's buying a stair aaaaa way to HEAVEN!.....


(SORRY GUYS, rock flashback) what's up G hozzers ?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


>


four wheel Orgasmatron!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> I wouldn't but I have this!



damn thats clean af anymore pics of it?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Sounds good thx


sorry bro the bumpers have the rubbers on them with the bumper guards


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

For sale hubcaps chips


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> sorry bro the bumpers have the rubbers on them with the bumper guards


No prob thanks for looking


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a trunk lid for sale. Hit me up for pics and price. 8186264682 located in San Fernando ca.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Also a back window $120 obo...curved...562-682-3985 pm me


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> For sale hubcaps chips


whats the ticket on these???


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

. 10k in Chicago il


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

. 708-259-3113


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

SAUL said:


>


Firme ol school uffin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 1496449
> View attachment 1496449
> . 10k in Chicago il


Good looking car.


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> For sale hubcaps chips


What size are these??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 1496457


chrome steering wheel?
was this the same one that was on ebay?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking for a set of sport mirrors


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> What size are these??


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

SAUL said:


>


nice


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

CHOPPER 76 said:


>


How much for the set and do you have a set of body mounts for a 74 raghouse? thanks


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 1496449
> View attachment 1496449
> . 10k in Chicago il


hella clean


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey guys, got a 76 Caprice that has been leaking just recently during these heavy rains up here in the nor cal, for the life of me i cannot figure out where its coming from... the carpet on the passenger side back seat side where your feet would be at is all wet... right before this last big storm i duct taped the window where i thought any water might be coming in and then also the rear quarter window... 

Any of you guys have this problem?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> Hey guys, got a 76 Caprice that has been leaking just recently during these heavy rains up here in the nor cal, for the life of me i cannot figure out where its coming from... the carpet on the passenger side back seat side where your feet would be at is all wet... right before this last big storm i duct taped the window where i thought any water might be coming in and then also the rear quarter window...
> 
> Any of you guys have this problem?


Through the door ??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Have a question about 74 caprice. I took apart my tailight to get chrome but the reflector part was attached from factory by melting the ends it looks like. Wat can I use to reattach ?? Silicone ? Liquid nails?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

sedloc said:


> A fresh cut and buff. Gold leaf and pinstripes


Like this


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

has anybody ever had the front 76 headlight bezles rechromed? any pics and info? prices?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> has anybody ever had the front 76 headlight bezles rechromed? any pics and info? prices?


A few pages back a long time g fest member from norcal I think petesta posted pics of his bezels n grills redone on a yellowish gold glasshouse that he was flaking top


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I think they go for $100-$150 each


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> I think they go for $100-$150 each


got a place?
i bought a super clean set early on with clean chrome, but wondering how much it would be to replate one of the sets i have here


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> has anybody ever had the front 76 headlight bezles rechromed? any pics and info? prices?



x76


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> has anybody ever had the front 76 headlight bezles rechromed? any pics and info? prices?





cheloRO75 said:


> x76


Auto and truck Bumpers in Hayward Ca,M&M Metalizing in Westminster Ca,or try Electro~forming in Richmond Ca


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

73loukat said:


> Auto and truck Bumpers in Hayward Ca,M&M Metalizing in Westminster Ca,or try Electro~forming in Richmond Ca



 which one out of them would u recommend to hit up...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

just got off the phone with M&M Metalizing in Westminster Ca... and the guy said 375 for each bezel:banghead:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

cheloRO75 said:


> which one out of them would u recommend to hit up...


electroforming did gold for me Hella yrs ago for my Cutty,don't know what their chrome looks like if they still do it.M&M did my 73 bezels and grille bout 10 yrs ago,some parts came out cool,I think they could've did a better job in prepping on some areas of the not so perfect parts.I seen that pic of the bezels from auto truck bumpers,that came out real nice,never did business with them though


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cheloRO75 said:


> just got off the phone with M&M Metalizing in Westminster Ca... and the guy said 375 for each bezel:banghead:


westminster is the close by
i can google it and see if other shops do it
found 2 sets of 76 bezles that are faded maybe need some help and rechoming


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

There a guy that did mine bro but it's that chrome paint and they came out bad ass I don't know if you guys mind that but he's in cali


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Watts the name?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sacramento chrome paint


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> There a guy that did mine bro but it's that chrome paint and they came out bad ass I don't know if you guys mind that but he's in cali


got pics?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> got pics?


I'll take some when I get home bro but it look like the real deal I did alot off research there alot of companies that do it but this guy's dose it's right where it last a life time


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1508994&stc=1&d=1418874825


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks good how much those go for+


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> damn thats clean af anymore pics of it?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I was wondering if they can wrap the grill in chrome wrap like they do the carbon fiber for the rims


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

cheloRO75 said:


> just got off the phone with M&M Metalizing in Westminster Ca... and the guy said 375 for each bezel:banghead:





MR.59 said:


> got a place?
> i bought a super clean set early on with clean chrome, but wondering how much it would be to replate one of the sets i have here


theres one place I never got to calling or check into,I think they do plastic chrome in Bakersfield area 661 373 2727 Creation and chrome


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1508994&stc=1&d=1418874825


thats clean work, whats the price on a pair of these?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

73loukat said:


> thats clean work, whats the price on a pair of these?


He charge me 75 each bezel but I don't know if he went up or not but I'm sure he didn't


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

SACCHROMEPAINT.NET (916)452-5099 hope this helps


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

orlando said:


> SACCHROMEPAINT.NET (916)452-5099 hope this helps


Yup ask for Edward he's the owner tell him he did some guy from vegas bezel. Thanks for posting number


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

cheloRO75 said:


> just got off the phone with M&M Metalizing in Westminster Ca... and the guy said 375 for each bezel:banghead:


damn hes tripping,that sucks!I think he charged me $400_500 for my 3 pc grill,but that was maybe 8_10 yrs ago


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> He charge me 75 each bezel but I don't know if he went up or not but I'm sure he didn't


U ship them n he ship them back?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> U ship them n he ship them back?


Yea I bought both way to them and back


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> has anybody ever had the front 76 headlight bezles rechromed? any pics and info? prices?


year's ago in sun valley california.. Bronz shoe company.. it was $70 each.. they came out really nice. but it took over a month!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Johnny562 said:


> View attachment 1515794


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Which core supports are compatible with a 75 caprice convertible? What year caprices or impalas will work?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

anybody have any pics of glasshouses WITHOUT the wrap around tail lights but with the 76 caprice body trim?

i'm getting close and am debating if i should do the mod or not. i dont know how big the gap will be from where the trim ends.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

My 76


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

looks good bro, good thing you decided to finish it


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Haven't been on here in awhile how do you post pics with out having to push the attached image to see the pic


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks homie you still got the lac


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

yeah i do, it might be getting a 350 in it this month and i finally found a painter to finish up my glasshouse.
you have any pics that show the red pearl?


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Follow me on instagram @817pete 
@stylisticscc_fortworthtexas


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

LostInSanPedro said:


> yeah i do, it might be getting a 350 in it this month and i finally found a painter to finish up my glasshouse.
> you have any pics that show the red pearl?


I'll get one later everything is dark


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Which core supports are compatible with a 75 caprice convertible? What year caprices or impalas will work?


Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

I got one for a 75 rag if you need one homie ?


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BIGJ77MC said:


> Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

silly said:


> I got one for a 75 rag if you need one homie ?


Pm sent


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Happy New Years everybody!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy new years to all


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL THE G/H RIDERS!
MAY WE ALL HAVE A FANTASTC 2015!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Happy new years to all





MR.59 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL THE G/H RIDERS!
> MAY WE ALL HAVE A FANTASTC 2015!





heartofthacity said:


> Happy New Years everybody!!!


Yea yea yea.. what they said.. Find, give, and receive peace, laughter and joy, when ever you can, it's contagious for those who's heart is open..Happy New Year..


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Happy New Year Glasshouse fest!!!! 

Heres My 75 rag i picked up a few months back..... slapped some 72 spoke Daytons on her and took her out for the first time today....


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

LostInSanPedro said:


> anybody have any pics of glasshouses WITHOUT the wrap around tail lights but with the 76 caprice body trim?
> 
> i'm getting close and am debating if i should do the mod or not. i dont know how big the gap will be from where the trim ends.


ttt


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

For Sale $35k


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

For Sale $35k


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>


What's the deal with those 1/4 windows I've only seen like 3 cars with them was that a dealer instal or what?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Watts up fellas Wat do I gout to do to get my cigarette lighter too work? Besides fuse


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Happy New Year Glasshouse fest!!!!
> 
> Heres My 75 rag i picked up a few months back..... slapped some 72 spoke Daytons on her and took her out for the first time today....
> View attachment 1524746
> View attachment 1524754





Hydrohype said:


> Yea yea yea.. what they said.. Find, give, and receive peace, laughter and joy, when ever you can, it's contagious for those who's heart is open..Happy New Year..
> View attachment 1524098
> View attachment 1524106
> View attachment 1524114





66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> For Sale $35k




looking good out there


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Watts up fellas Wat do I gout to do to get my cigarette lighter too work? Besides fuse


 ??


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> For Sale $35k


So OG


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> For Sale $35k


Nice Color bar!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

_anybody have any pics of glasshouses WITHOUT the wrap around tail lights but with the 76 caprice body trim?_

_i'm getting close and am debating if i should do the mod or not. i dont know how big the gap will be from where the trim ends._


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> _anybody have any pics of glasshouses WITHOUT the wrap around tail lights but with the 76 caprice body trim?_
> 
> _i'm getting close and am debating if i should do the mod or not. i dont know how big the gap will be from where the trim ends._


Gap will be about 21/2 inches


----------



## Batazz59 (Jan 8, 2010)

took mine out to local show this weekend


----------



## Batazz59 (Jan 8, 2010)

Batazz59 said:


> took mine out to local show this weekend


for sale too! $12,000 no trades 1-76zero-880-1323 cali.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Anybody got a set of front and rear bumperguards for sale? For a 1976 Glasshouse.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Wizzard said:


> Anybody got a set of front and rear bumperguards for sale? For a 1976 Glasshouse.



i kno i have clean set of fronts... have to check conditions on the rear ones .....


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Batazz59 said:


> took mine out to local show this weekend


Nice Ghouse Bro!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

cheloRO75 said:


> i kno i have clean set of fronts... have to check conditions on the rear ones .....


Cool, let me know!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Got another question, how thick adapters do you need in the front to clear 13´s from the brake calipers?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

One inch


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> Anybody got a set of front and rear bumperguards for sale? For a 1976 Glasshouse.


Ebay has a pair dog fronts


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

SouthSide76 said:


> One inch


Thank you!


jaimef702 said:


> Ebay has a pair dog fronts


Thanks for the tip, I will check that out. 
And wait on Chelo´s reply, rather buy all 4 then just two if I can.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

JUST ME said:


>


Badass!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

nice!!


----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

D.Griego said:


>


clean ride!!!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

LostInSanPedro said:


> _anybody have any pics of glasshouses WITHOUT the wrap around tail lights but with the 76 caprice body trim?_
> 
> _i'm getting close and am debating if i should do the mod or not. i dont know how big the gap will be from where the trim ends._


That is s 1976 Impala not a Caprice


----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> That is s 1976 Impala not a Caprice


yeah i know, i have a 76 impala and wanted to put the caprice trim on and didnt realize the gap was there


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

D.Griego said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

From Supershow 2013.


----------



## Batazz59 (Jan 8, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Nice Ghouse Bro!


thanks!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Can you guys post pics of your chrome front-end undercarriage?

A-arms, sway bars, etc...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Y want to know Wat to do? I would do arms sway bar , springs , tie rods, cup s, cylinders ,n that bat that goes to frame


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

going to be hitting up a secret spot this weekend ,,, other than front wheel well trim 75-76 and rear corner fillers.... is there any parts you brothers need .... just thought id trow it out there....


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

orlando said:


> SACCHROMEPAINT.NET (916)452-5099 hope this helps



They in Cali or Las Vegas. I called and answering machine say N. Las Vegas? Any one else use them?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Vayzfinest said:


> They in Cali or Las Vegas. I called and answering machine say N. Las Vegas? Any one else use them?


There in Sacramento bro


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Just looked them up. They moved to LV in November 
Here's the FB page. I haven't got a quote yet for the bezels but I'll keep yall updated.
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=138519112877442


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

i got a quote from chromeeverything on ig 150 per side hes got pics and videos of bezels done by him out in fl


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Alright I talk to the owner they did move out to las vegas and here the info when you call ask for Edward Chrome Factory LLC

3425 W. Lake Mead #110

North Las Vegas NV. 89032

P.*1-702-399-5099

F.*1-702-399-5091

Www.chromefactorylv.com


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Since its a Lowriding-thing to name cars I have been thinking about what to call my Glasshouse.
I came up with a name but I just wanna check with you guys if you know if any Glasshouse has had the name before?

The name that crossed my mind was "G-Funk", G for Glasshouse and Funk since I like funk. I like G-funk too for that matter. 

Here´s my build-up topic to "G-Funk": http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/520498-1976-glasshouse.html


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/4850451863.html


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks like Adex Andys,clean!^^^^^


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

SAUL said:


> x2


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

sdropnem said:


> SAUL said:
> 
> 
> > x2
> ...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

If i wna run true dual exhaust on my 75 caprice which cars trans crossmembers will work?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Any double hump cross member from a 71-76 caprice or impala ...or you can take the one you have and put the 2nd hump in it yourself ..I did my it wasn't hard at all


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

SouthSide76 said:


> Any double hump cross member from a 71-76 caprice or impala ...or you can take the one you have and put the 2nd hump in it yourself ..I did my it wasn't hard at all


Thx for the response. Yeah i was thinkin bout doin it myself but just wanted to keep my options open


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Thx for the response. Yeah i was thinkin bout doin it myself but just wanted to keep my options open



i have a couple here.. it can be shipped to your home or business for the low price of 145.00 ... double hump crossmember


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

cheloRO75 said:


> i have a couple here.. it can be shipped to your home or business for the low price of 145.00 ... double hump crossmember


Thx im not in a hurry finishing my current build before i start on my 75 rag..


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74 n below should have


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Thx im not in a hurry finishing my current build before i start on my 75 rag..



anytime just throwing it out there


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> 74 n below should have


Thx


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

I love the color combo. silver with burgundy interior.


andrewlister said:


> beautiful bro


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Meant this color combo,


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

anybody run 14x6?


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

spook said:


> anybody run 14x6?



I have a 76 Caprice I'm working on and will be running 14x6 MCleans in the rear and 14x7 on the front... what size wheels are you running?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

I usually run 13x7 with some mods to the skirts.I really dont want to modify the skirts this time.thinking bout axle swap


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

spook said:


> I usually run 13x7 with some mods to the skirts.I really dont want to modify the skirts this time.thinking bout axle swap


Shorten the original rear axle instead.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Wish i knew who can shorten it here around the austin tx area. i might end up shipping it somewhere. anybody know where? Or buy one already shortened maybe .


Wizzard said:


> Shorten the original rear axle instead.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Every city in the world has a rear end shop. Especially in North America. Hot rodders and drag/street racers been messing with rear ends since forever bro


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Your correct sir,, i found a few shops by word of mouth here in austin. thats the route im going to take. thank you.


manu samoa said:


> Every city in the world has a rear end shop. Especially in North America. Hot rodders and drag/street racers been messing with rear ends since forever bro


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> Every city in the world has a rear end shop. Especially in North America. Hot rodders and drag/street racers been messing with rear ends since forever bro


Was up bro how's ur rag coming along.
Any new pics


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

76classic said:


> Was up bro how's ur rag coming along.
> Any new pics


Just pushin to get this shit done!! Come check out my build pics on Instagram @olbruiser


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone ever had wobbly or stiff hood hinges? Got mine chromed and it's hard as shit to close.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

spook said:


> Meant this color combo,


Zenith short ears???


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone ever had wobbly or stiff hood hinges? Got mine chromed and it's hard as shit to close.


Yup....not careful youll buckle your hood..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jjarez79 said:


> Yup....not careful youll buckle your hood..


x2:yessad:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Any recommendation where to buy hood hinges?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

jjarez79 said:


> Yup....not careful youll buckle your hood..


So you know if it's because the hinge is bad or the spring because of chrome?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Vayzfinest said:


> So you know if it's because the hinge is bad or the spring because of chrome?


It could be a number of things...chrome in the way (like a coat of thick paint) pivots are dry ( grease those good) your spring has no tension...


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone ever had wobbly or stiff hood hinges? Got mine chromed and it's hard as shit to close.


If you mount them to a work bench and attach a piece of metal box tube or a board that's strong enough where the hood goes and work them a little it should help loosen them up ...if not you will probably buckle your hood.and that would suck ...it's hard to open and close because of the chrome .


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

When I painted mine they were stuck. I hit them with wd40 and had to work them down by rocking the hood side to side and downward.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> When I painted mine they were stuck. I hit them with wd40 and had to work them down by rocking the hood side to side and downward.


thats the best way to close them on these cars anyways,,,,,


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> thats the best way to close them on these cars anyways,,,,,


yes sir!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks fellas! I'm gonna get to it today.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Where do u get those kick panel speakers?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Wat u size spacer r u guys running in the rear package tray


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Og 74 Caprice 75 Impala front corner bumper fillers


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

you guys are slipping. letting the glasshouse fest go to page 2, nay nay nay


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

spook said:


> you guys are slipping. letting the glasshouse fest go to page 2, nay nay nay


post some pics of your glasshouse


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

just picked this up. havent touched it yet.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

spook said:


> just picked this up. havent touched it yet.


dammm...how many does that make for you? Good score im deciding if i should put money into this 72 impala i just got or sell it and hunt down a 3rd glasshouse


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Man pick up another glass house. You got a whole team of glass house fiends up and down the coast keeping an eye out for something clean for you.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Like they say,,once you go glasshouse, you never go back. heres a few old ones ive had.




































brn2ridelo said:


> dammm...how many does that make for you? Good score im deciding if i should put money into this 72 impala i just got or sell it and hunt down a 3rd glasshouse


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Considering taking mine back to stock with a static drop this year since my set up is in my caddy. Can I just run shorter springs and shocks? I still want it lowered.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

spook said:


> Like they say,,once you go glasshouse, you never go back. heres a few old ones ive had.


GOT SOME CLEAN ONES IN THAT LINE UP
how come you got rid of them?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Family sacrifices, Trying different rides. Helping others with their dream cars etc. I tried the Caddy bigbody. Town car. 70 impala.They never seem to be the right fit for me. Im done with other rides. Going to stick with the glasshouse like i should of a long time ago.
The glasshouse fest is the best fest out there. People helping people with parts and advice.
They are a unique style and in a class of their own. props to all the glasshouse members and i will be hitting you guys up for advice and parts.Like my signature says.
"LIFETIME MEMBER OF THE GLASSHOUSE FEST"


MR.59 said:


> GOT SOME CLEAN ONES IN THAT LINE UP
> how come you got rid of them?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

spook said:


> Family sacrifices, Trying different rides. Helping others with their dream cars etc. I tried the Caddy bigbody. Town car. 70 impala.They never seem to be the right fit for me. Im done with other rides. Going to stick with the glasshouse like i should of a long time ago.
> The glasshouse fest is the best fest out there. People helping people with parts and advice.
> They are a unique style and in a class of their own. props to all the glasshouse members and i will be hitting you guys up for advice and parts.Like my signature says.
> "LIFETIME MEMBER OF THE GLASSHOUSE FEST"


I know what you mean I've had a few rides threw out my life and currently have a 72 impala but nothing compared to riding a glasshouse even thow the 72 is similar in comparison but riding in that glasshouse is a ride like no other they say the 3rd times the charm we shall see


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## eazzy101 (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking for a 75 drop top project anybody know of one


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Anaheim74 said:


> these are the sencond design style tops that i have, 74 chevy glasshouse has the same style, notice how mine have a chrome trim around the glass and do NOT have the tab/square looking parts on the glass itself like the ones tjones posted, steel rubber reproduces there weatherstrip for the second design tops that i have, unfortunately not for the first design which are the ones tjones is selling, not trying to keep anyone from buy his tops just making it known that weatherstriping for them is gonna be pretty hard to find
> 
> heres a copy of the catalog page i have that explains the 1st and 2nd design


Anyone ever buy that weatherstrip? Or put tops on?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Anyone ever buy that weatherstrip? Or put tops on?


Are those made by American Ttop in Dallas?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

spook said:


> just picked this up. havent touched it yet.




hell yea!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

spook said:


> Family sacrifices, Trying different rides. Helping others with their dream cars etc. I tried the Caddy bigbody. Town car. 70 impala.They never seem to be the right fit for me. Im done with other rides. Going to stick with the glasshouse like i should of a long time ago.
> The glasshouse fest is the best fest out there. People helping people with parts and advice.
> They are a unique style and in a class of their own. props to all the glasshouse members and i will be hitting you guys up for advice and parts.Like my signature says.
> "LIFETIME MEMBER OF THE GLASSHOUSE FEST"



We should all stand at attention and salute while reading this....with fireworks going off and exploding behind us..


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> We should all stand at attention and salute while reading this....with fireworks going off and exploding behind us..


 if you love the glasshouse you gotta love it. well said


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> I know what you mean I've had a few rides threw out my life and currently have a 72 impala but nothing compared to riding a glasshouse even thow the 72 is similar in comparison but riding in that glasshouse is a ride like no other they say the 3rd times the charm we shall see


I started with a 72 back in the day, that was my 1st flake painted top, we always got the cars ready WHITTIER Blvd.
all the paint jobs just lite up under the street lights


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Anyone ever buy that weatherstrip? Or put tops on?


i think that set that TJONES was selling had good usable rubber. i have bought from him, and he`s always done me right


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

And I dont even own a Glasshouse anymore....but I got mad luv for them..look whats in the works....I will smooth out the edges soon!...stay tuned!!

Figured it out...made out of aluminum..clip also...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jjarez79 said:


> And I dont even own a Glasshouse anymore....but I got mad luv for them..look whats in the works....I will smooth out the edges soon!...stay tuned!!
> 
> Figured it out...made out of aluminum..clip also...


LOOKS GOOD
can you make a set that are wide enough to fit over a vinyl top?


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

does anybody know what t tops these are?


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

elborracho said:


> does anybody know what t tops these are?


They say American on the glass I dint know the model I'm looking for the weather stripping that goes around the frame


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> LOOKS GOOD
> can you make a set that are wide enough to fit over a vinyl top?


The aluminum I used is bendable...it might be super tight...but once its on there once it will be easier the second time around....


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

elborracho said:


> They say American on the glass I dint know the model I'm looking for the weather stripping that goes around the frame


Sounds like those are America Ttop...... good luck finding an OG set of weather strip...... ive been looking for 5yrs and had no luck..... they went out of biz in 1978.....


----------



## Domzilla (Feb 11, 2015)

*76 Caprice Classic*


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Sick pick^^^^^thats PURO lowrider right there....you cant hot rod or donk that shit...chevy built that to lowride only..lol


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Sounds like those are America Ttop...... good luck finding an OG set of weather strip...... ive been looking for 5yrs and had no luck..... they went out of biz in 1978.....


Thanks no bueno lol i wonder if i can get some weatherstripping custom made


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Found this on fb 

For u glasshouse owners


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> Found this on fb
> 
> For u glasshouse owners


NICE!!!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

elbyorracho said:


> Thanks no bueno lol i wonder if i can get some weatherstripping custom made


I contacted a company a few yrs back about making new ones base off my old ones. They wanted $500 just for the mold then the needed a certain number to be ordered before the mold would be made..... theres a guy in south gate who has the hurst ones but wanted 1700 to customize them to my American Ttops....


----------



## LSTNAMPA (Oct 10, 2011)

Any one have to shave their brake calipers to get 13x7 chinas on? A homies having some trouble. Any info help! Thanks uffin:


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> I contacted a company a few yrs back about making new ones base off my old ones. They wanted $500 just for the mold then the needed a certain number to be ordered before the mold would be made..... theres a guy in south gate who has the hurst ones but wanted 1700 to customize them to my American Ttops....


Damn thats crazy they told me about a guy that comes to the big 3 here in san diego that does nothing but custom stripping im gonna take him my frame since I havent fully installed them im waiting on paint and the stripping before I completely install them thanks for the info


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

LSTNAMPA said:


> Any one have to shave their brake calipers to get 13x7 chinas on? A homies having some trouble. Any info help! Thanks uffin:


Looks like this should be a service offered...or maybe someone should sell some already shaved....hmmm?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

elborracho said:


> Damn thats crazy they told me about a guy that comes to the big 3 here in san diego that does nothing but custom stripping im gonna take him my frame since I havent fully installed them im waiting on paint and the stripping before I completely install them thanks for the info


Right on!!! Good luck keep me posted on that guy if u can. I know where another set is but i havent gotten them cuz the rubbers are shot...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> Looks like this should be a service offered...or maybe someone should sell some already shaved....hmmm?





LSTNAMPA said:


> Any one have to shave their brake calipers to get 13x7 chinas on? A homies having some trouble. Any info help! Thanks uffin:


No body wants to put in some reading time if you look back a few dozen page's all your questions will be a answered


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

George Lopez was GlassHousin, whos got the vid


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hola Guys! 
i have a full set of rocker moldings for a 76 caprice for sale with clips.... im breaking down my ghouse.... again 
(you know women cant make up their minds) 
im going custom and no longer have a need for them.... hit me up if interested or email me at [email protected]


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

George Lopez http://www.omaze.com/experiences/george-lopez?utm_source=social-facebook-celeb&utm_medium=video-experiencepreview&utm_content=11&utm_campaign=education-domestic&oa_h=sq7wf9

I was in a hurry and sent this from my phone, hope it works.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

impalacustom_76 said:


> Lopez http://www.omaze.com/experiences/ge...1&utm_campaign=education-domestic&oa_h=sq7wf9


Glasshouse is one of the best....


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

LSTNAMPA said:


> Any one have to shave their brake calipers to get 13x7 chinas on? A homies having some trouble. Any info help! Thanks uffin:


YUP YOU GOTTA GRIND ALOT OR JUST DO A CALIBUR SPINDEL SWAP...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Rip Flatline


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

How he die?


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

http://allhiphop.com/2015/02/21/texas-rapper-flatline-killed/


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone know the part nimber for a OG parade boot or how to tell the difference? Is there even a Og parade boot or all aftermarket?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

I picked up some 1 inch adapters and they fit perfect. no grinding .


LSTNAMPA said:


> Any one have to shave their brake calipers to get 13x7 chinas on? A homies having some trouble. Any info help! Thanks uffin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

[imghttp://oi61.tinypic.com/ekjfwi.jpg[/img]









]


spook said:


> I picked up some 1 inch adapters and they fit perfect. no grinding .


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Sold my 72 impala I'm on the hunt for another glasshouse they say 3rd times the charm we shall see anyone know of a decent glasshouse for sale in
So Cal hit me up in pm


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Playing catch up to some sick ass rides on here.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

My yonke


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ebay# 331119912337 don't if you need one but I came across this on eBay 



Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone know the part nimber for a OG parade boot or how to tell the difference? Is there even a Og parade boot or all aftermarket?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Macfarland fame...


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone got or know of a Glasshouse with a 44" moonroof? the one in this picture seems to be a 42" since it has the chrome trim ring around the opening...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

$20 shipped if anyone needs it..76 impala bumper grille


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Are any of you guys aware of a place to get speaker kick panels for a 75 caprice?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

D.Griego said:


>


Anymore of G houses?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

a few pics i took recently

Leal Bros from Corpus Christi, TX, City Style Car Club


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

taken with a gopro


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

gopro pic


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Bad glasshouse's!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Enjoy!

http://youtu.be/jgsDVqGxehc


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

what up g house famiy. im looking to buy a 75 or 76 clean ghouse. looking at 10g and under. if any has one or info please post pics and info also im on facebook under sedloc majestics prospect so i can be messaged. thanks in advance


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

sedloc said:


> what up g house famiy. im looking to buy a 75 or 76 clean ghouse. looking at 10g and under. if any has one or info please post pics and info also im on facebook under sedloc majestics prospect so i can be messaged. thanks in advance


Juan garcia from show time is selling his Los Angeles chapter


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Juan garcia from show time is selling his Los Angeles chapter


i just hit him up on facebook... thanks hoime.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

These are some badass glasshouses




noe_from_texas said:


>


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Nice designs



noe_from_texas said:


>


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

My 75


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

noe_from_texas said:


>


Anybody got tips on how to move the 6x9s tho the center??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I got mine on the armrests right now n I kno rear tray give better sound


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

noe_from_texas said:


>


My package tray like this right now


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

spook said:


> [imghttp://oi61.tinypic.com/ekjfwi.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what shop you get these adapters from????


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

ebay... punch in this description. *2pc 1" Wheel Spacers Adapters | 5x5 to 5x4.75 | 5x127 to 5x120.7 | 12x1.5 Studs*



73loukat said:


> what shop you get these adapters from????


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

73loukat said:


> what shop you get these adapters from????


I have a set of Adaptors just like these for sale $100 for both shipped ...pm me for details


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Heres mine in Juanes latest music video Juntos from Disney film "McFarland USA"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGhijvA4XTU


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone seen the movie "McFarland USA" yet?


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Not yet......my daughter mentioned it



andrewlister said:


> Anyone seen the movie "McFarland USA" yet?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

andrewlister said:


> Anyone seen the movie "McFarland USA" yet?





andrewlister said:


> Heres mine in Juanes latest music video Juntos from Disney film "McFarland USA"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGhijvA4XTU




:thumbsup::thumbsup: we did brother with the whole familia ....


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

andrewlister said:


> Anyone seen the movie "McFarland USA" yet?


 Great movie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

That's my home town


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking to convert over to power windows,any recommended kits out there that anybody has done or know of?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

JERKDOGG said:


> Looking to convert over to power windows,any recommended kits out there that anybody has done or know of?


where you at?


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

wtb: 1976 caprice. real clean stock or clean show. please pm me and post pics. thanks in advance


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

orlando said:


> JERKDOGG said:
> 
> 
> > Looking to convert over to power windows,any recommended kits out there that anybody has done or know of?
> ...


Im located in Chicago.....


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

JERKDOGG said:


> Im located in Chicago.....


call this guy he can help with original parts he does acessory conversions all the time 510-387-9053


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

orlando said:


> JERKDOGG said:
> 
> 
> > Im located in Chicago.....
> ...


Thanks,I appreciate it.


----------



## sedloc (Mar 15, 2012)

Ttt


sedloc said:


> wtb: 1976 caprice. real clean stock or clean show. please pm me and post pics. thanks in advance


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

is it to early to get a picnic date!? ......


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

A 76 I picked up in Colorado. Super solid car.


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

sedloc said:


> what up g house famiy. im looking to buy a 75 or 76 clean ghouse. looking at 10g and under. if any has one or info please post pics and info also im on facebook under sedloc majestics prospect so i can be messaged. thanks in advance


I got this in Michigan.

For Sale: NEW PRICE 
Asking $10,000 obo or trade for 62, 63 or 64 Impala
Located in Flint, MI
1974 Chevrolet Impala
350 Small Block w/ chrome
76,000+ miles
Pewter Metallic Paint
Patterned out, Flaked out top
Stock Black Interior
2 Pumps, Chrome CCE
8 Batteries
Rims : 14X7 100 spoke OG Wire Wheels w/ flake and patterns, Chrome with Black Anodized spokes, chrome 2-bar knock off w/o inserts

Chrome includes : Valve covers, air cleaner, brake booster, master cylinder, radiator top support, inner and outer tie rod ends, front cylinders, upper and lower A-arms, steerling linkage, pitman arm, and front springs, hood hinges, etc.

THE ONLY REASON THIS IS UP FOR SALE IS BECAUSE I Need to get my hands on 64 non-SS.

I love this car and hate to get rid of it. This car has been very well taken take of and seldom driven. I usually put it on my trailer and take it to shows. I also have skirts, chrome oil pan and chrome fly wheel cover that come with the car. The car has never been 3-wheeled or abuse.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Just posted up some parts for 75-76 caprice in parts classifieds.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Nice find, im still looking for the perfect project. let me know if you want to sell it.


cheloRO75 said:


> A 76 I picked up in Colorado. Super solid car.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Hella nice for the price



low4life74 said:


> I got this in Michigan.
> 
> For Sale: NEW PRICE
> Asking $10,000 obo or trade for 62, 63 or 64 Impala
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

low4life74 said:


> I got this in Michigan.
> 
> For Sale: NEW PRICE
> Asking $10,000 obo or trade for 62, 63 or 64 Impala
> ...


Damn! thats a clean car,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
YOU CAN`T BUILD THAT CAR FOR THAT KINDA MONEY! I THOUGHT THIS WAS SNATCHED UP LOOOONG TIME AGO.
someone needs to take advantage of this deal,,,,,,,she looks ready to roll to the spots this summer!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

inkera said:


> Not yet......my daughter mentioned it


what's up homie? we got to hang out again... I'l pm you my number incase you lost it...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Glasshouses.


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

JERKDOGG said:


> Looking to convert over to power windows,any recommended kits out there that anybody has done or know of?


I just put power windows in mine last night ...don't buy the aftermarket kits ...get oem power window regulators they bolt right up ..make sure you get the door jam boots and the wiring if possible ....the hardest part is drilling through the factory rivets on the door to get the old ones off ...other than that it's pretty damn easy


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Sadly mine is now up for sale, out of my hands. Gotta go.

Only few days left on eBay, plenty of links in the layitlow topic below.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...5810-1976-chevrolet-caprice-classic-sale.html


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

SouthSide76 said:


> I just put power windows in mine last night ...don't buy the aftermarket kits ...get oem power window regulators they bolt right up ..make sure you get the door jam boots and the wiring if possible ....the hardest part is drilling through the factory rivets on the door to get the old ones off ...other than that it's pretty damn easy


Did u have to remove the doors to drill the holes for the boots


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

No they have a spot in the door and the jam ...it's a knock out plate about 1-1/2 round with 2 spot welds on it ...I used a air chisel to pop the metal out it wasn't to hard.You wil see it start to separate, get a good size gap and you should be able to wiggle it loose the rest of the way .do it with the door all the way open .


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

SouthSide76 said:


> I just put power windows in mine last night ...don't buy the aftermarket kits ...get oem power window regulators they bolt right up ..make sure you get the door jam boots and the wiring if possible ....the hardest part is drilling through the factory rivets on the door to get the old ones off ...other than that it's pretty damn easy


Thanks for the advice, I was looking at some from "Nu Relic". They are pricey but they are suppose to be pretty much a great replacement.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310258775726?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Any feedback on this item would be great. Thanks.


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Any body have any ideas or suggestions on making my factory non powered bench seat recline a lil further back? I would rather find a possible solution before I decide to take it out and replace it with some buckets.....


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sit in the seat and put your arm on the top of door jam and push back ...I've done it to all my glasshouses it works ...it helps if you have a big homie ..my brother bends mine for me ..


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

JERKDOGG said:


> Thanks for the advice, I was looking at some from "Nu Relic". They are pricey but they are suppose to be pretty much a great replacement.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310258775726?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> ...


Those will work but they're a little pricey ...get in touch with ...cheloRo75..he always has good parts and he's fair on price


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

SouthSide76 said:


> Sit in the seat and put your arm on the top of door jam and push back ...I've done it to all my glasshouses it works ...it helps if you have a big homie ..my brother bends mine for me ..





SouthSide76 said:


> Those will work but they're a little pricey ...get in touch with ...cheloRo75..he always has good parts and he's fair on price


Thanks for the quick reply,so basically force the back rest to the desired position..... im gonna try it. Also,I will hit up CheloRO75 and check out his pricing. Thanks,I appreciate it.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

JERKDOGG said:


> Thanks for the quick reply,so basically force the back rest to the desired position..... im gonna try it. Also,I will hit up CheloRO75 and check out his pricing. Thanks,I appreciate it.


Was up bro I have a set of og ones I took out of parts car hit me up if interested.


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

76classic said:


> Was up bro I have a set of og ones I took out of parts car hit me up if interested.


Sent you a PM.....


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## showlows76 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a questions fellas. From what years impala or caprice upper a-arms are interchangeable for a 1976 glasshouse?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm:

what up....been aloooong time since I've logged in here...everyone still here...


guess instagram took all my attention....


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

cheloRO75 said:


> A 76 I picked up in Colorado. Super solid car.


----------



## orchid66ragss (Aug 27, 2003)

anybody have any skirt trim ? the ones that runs along the bottom of the skirt in good shape ?


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking for a hood for my 74 impala


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Looking for a hood for my 74 impala


They got one on ebay homie


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Lets see more pics of this good find.


cheloRO75 said:


> A 76 I picked up in Colorado. Super solid car.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

According to another topic they changed the smog regulations in California so even 76s are smog exempt now!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> According to another topic they changed the smog regulations in California so even 76s are smog exempt now!!!!!


shows the same `ol 75 an earlier

Inspection Requirements and Exemptions	California requires  *all vehicles* to undergo a smog inspection EXCEPT:

*Gasoline-powered vehicles* model year 1975 and older.
*Natural gas-powered vehicles* weighing over 14,000 lbs. .
*Diesel-powered vehicles* that:
Are model year 1997 and older.
*OR*


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

here is more reding on the subject of pre-75 smog laws looks like they wanna move it to match other states
http://japanesenostalgiccar.com/201...l-may-exempt-pre-1981-cars-from-smog-testing/


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

I hope it passes


MR.59 said:


> here is more reding on the subject of pre-75 smog laws looks like they wanna move it to match other states
> http://japanesenostalgiccar.com/201...l-may-exempt-pre-1981-cars-from-smog-testing/


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> According to another topic they changed the smog regulations in California so even 76s are smog exempt now!!!!!


we shall see when i register


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

I have a question for those of you who have towed your 75 caprices.*

What size trailers have you guys used to tow your 75 with?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

If you need any 75-76 Caprice parts click my page link below. Just posted some goodies :inout:
76 Caprice front clip minus core support


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> we shall see when i register


They need to get like Washington and make everything over 25 years smog exempt and everything over 30 years eligible for collector plates with means you never need to do registration or tabs again!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> I have a question for those of you who have towed your 75 caprices.*
> 
> What size trailers have you guys used to tow your 75 with?


If your looking for a trailer to pull a glasshouse get an 18-20 footer anything smaller than that from the back window to the bumper hang over the back of the trailer on a 16x8-1/2



Heres my old glasshouse going to its new home on a 16x8-1/2 trailer the whole back trunk to the bumper hangs over


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> If your looking for a trailer to pull a glasshouse get an 18-20 footer anything smaller than that from the back window to the bumper hang over the back of the trailer on a 16x8-1/2
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my old glasshouse going to its new home on a 16x8-1/2 trailer the whole back trunk to the bumper hangs over



Thanks for the reply......prob not good to hang over that much for long distance tows huh?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Went for a ride and found this glasshouse following me home


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

More pics


brn2ridelo said:


> Went for a ride and found this glasshouse following me home


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

spook said:


> More pics


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Thanks for the reply......prob not good to hang over that much for long distance tows huh?


As long as its secure then you should be alright but mind you that an 8-1/2 wide trailers barley enough room to clear the trailer fenders and dont even think about opening the door to get out


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Nice,


brn2ridelo said:


>


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

spook said:


> Nice,


Thanks needs a little work but its super straight already has an axle swap and running 14x7s 1975 caprice


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> As long as its secure then you should be alright but mind you that an 8-1/2 wide trailers barley enough room to clear the trailer fenders and dont even think about opening the door to get out


Hollyshit!!!! 8 1/2 ft. wide trailer and it barely fit?? That's nuts. I guess its good I have a convertible lol. Looks like im going to have some serious issues if I try a 16x7


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Looks good and im sure you got a decent deal


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Looks good and im sure you got a decent deal


They originally wanted $5,500 for it but i got them down to $3,500


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> They originally wanted $5,500 for it but i got them down to $3,500


Nice find bro.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> They originally wanted $5,500 for it but i got them down to $3,500


Thats a come up!!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


>



nice find and come up brother.....


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

had a flex-fit cap stitched up.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## raiderndadesert (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking good Muppett. Soon we will be rolling


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice cap homie!


spook said:


> had a flex-fit cap stitched up.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

spook said:


> had a flex-fit cap stitched up.


nice 


brn2ridelo said:


>


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

spook said:


> had a flex-fit cap stitched up.


i got 1 of those made back in the late 90s 

reads '74 Caprice

it's around here somewhere


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


>



Looks good!!!! U starting on it already???


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

brn2ridelo said:


>



Damn! What seat is that?!?!? was that a Caprice option ?!?!?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

nice..


brn2ridelo said:


>


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


>


looks good bro... cant wait to see what u have in store for this bad boi


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

spook said:


> Lets see more pics of this good find.


its all tore down now brother 



SouthSide76 said:


> Those will work but they're a little pricey ...get in touch with ...cheloRo75..he always has good parts and he's fair on price


thanks for spreading the word bro....


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

..


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Looks good!!!! U starting on it already???


Not yet its just sitting in front of the house but i gotta get the garage in order 1st 
From not having a car for a few years now the garages been used as a storage so i gotta get that cleaned up


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

cheloRO75 said:


> looks good bro... cant wait to see what u have in store for this bad boi


Dont know yet im dreading taking that top off you can see the bubbling of rust coming from under the vynal trim


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Found this in the glovebox


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

A trip down memory lane. Maybe I'll slide thru again this year...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a nice straight set of rocker trims if you guys need em. Need to be cleaned up. Not dinged up or dented.
Rear lower rocker trim. One complete set up top and two passenger sides


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> Not yet its just sitting in front of the house but i gotta get the garage in order 1st
> From not having a car for a few years now the garages been used as a storage so i gotta get that cleaned up


Yea things add up quick


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


? nice


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

What size cylinders do u guys prefer for the rear...I'm deciding between 10's and 12's...worried about rear deck clearance


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> What size cylinders do u guys prefer for the rear...I'm deciding between 10's and 12's...worried about rear deck clearance


 I like 10"s


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i always go with 10"s coil over.


Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> What size cylinders do u guys prefer for the rear...I'm deciding between 10's and 12's...worried about rear deck clearance


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks guys


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Found this one on instagram anyone know whos glasshouse this is


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Hard to believe that was 3years ago


heartofthacity said:


> A trip down memory lane. Maybe I'll slide thru again this year...


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Yea I seen it on Instagram.........this mofo is cold as ice



brn2ridelo said:


> Found this one on instagram anyone know whos glasshouse this is


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

I got 12 with power balls no issues at all



Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY said:


> What size cylinders do u guys prefer for the rear...I'm deciding between 10's and 12's...worried about rear deck clearance


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

inkera said:


> Hard to believe that was 3years ago


X2. Far too long


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> Found this one on instagram anyone know whos glasshouse this is



hes up in northen california....hooked him up with a few parts..... hate to put hes name out there but his fucken ryde is sick ...


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

i was thinkin the same thing


cheloRO75 said:


> hes up in northen california....hooked him up with a few parts..... hate to put hes name out there but his fucken ryde is sick ...


----------



## spirit16 (Aug 3, 2007)

Looking for a side molding for 76 landau top


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

spirit16 said:


> Looking for a side molding for 76 landau top


Hit up dezzy on parts he's from Seattle he has everything


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jaimef702 said:


> Hit up dezzy on parts he's from Seattle he has everything


I don't have that tho lol :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> Damn! What seat is that?!?!? was that a Caprice option ?!?!?



Dont know maybe someone on here can shed some light on the situation


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

That's a 50/50 split bench, I had one that was a 40/60 split bench, full bench power, and a manual bench with a fold down arm rest.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Thanks for the reply......prob not good to hang over that much for long distance tows huh?


Hey bro will a 75 caprice fit on a 82 inch wide trailer? The length is 18ft. But im concerned about the 6ft. 10 inches wide?


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Hey bro will a 75 caprice fit on a 82 inch wide trailer? The length is 18ft. But im concerned about the 6ft. 10 inches wide?


 yes it will homie .. I have the same trailer


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

silly said:


> yes it will homie .. I have the same trailer


Silly whats up homie? Oh ok but will i be able to open the door to get out of the car when on the trailer


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


>


can you text me this picture bro 6512073033 thanks


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Silly whats up homie? Oh ok but will i be able to open the door to get out of the car when on the trailer


 It just depends on how high the fenders are .. And if your lifted homie


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

silly said:


> It just depends on how high the fenders are .. And if your lifted homie


Stock on 14x7 daytons


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Stock on 14x7 daytons


no


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Robert =woody65= said:


> no


Thanks


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i like it.


brn2ridelo said:


>


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

anyone ever buy parts from a company called tamraz


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> Found this one on instagram anyone know whos glasshouse this is


nice work on the patterns


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

orlando said:


> anyone ever buy parts from a company called tamraz


I bought some window felts from them and they fit like shit, had very noticeable gap between the chrome strip & the door


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

spook said:


> i like it.


thanks not missing anything other than the usual back corner plastics 
i do need to find a good wax or maybe a claybar to clean up this paint kinda looks like it has no clear coat on it just dull with no shine


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> I bought some window felts from them and they fit like shit, had very noticeable gap between the chrome strip & the door


 thanks for the heads up.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Dont know maybe someone on here can shed some light on the situation


I had those in my 74 Caprice


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

I want to thank 76classic for hooking me up with a 75 caprice, he checked it out in san diego and told me it was worth the price.i bought it and had it shipped down and im happy with it. first thing i did was take those huge wheels off,,haha.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

spook said:


> I want to thank 76classic for hooking me up with a 75 caprice, he checked it out in san diego and told me it was worth the price.i bought it and had it shipped down and im happy with it. first thing i did was take those huge wheels off,,haha.


 yessss!.That's your glasshouse talkin.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

spook said:


> I want to thank 76classic for hooking me up with a 75 caprice, he checked it out in san diego and told me it was worth the price.i bought it and had it shipped down and im happy with it. first thing i did was take those huge wheels off,,haha.


Was up homie looking good already with out those big wheels ?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

spook said:


> I want to thank 76classic for hooking me up with a 75 caprice, he checked it out in san diego and told me it was worth the price.i bought it and had it shipped down and im happy with it. first thing i did was take those huge wheels off,,haha.


your the one that bought it i was going to get this one but couldn't get to him in time to seal the deal 
real good score you defenetly came up on this one


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

I emailed him and he told me it was probably sold so i left it alone. a week later he emailed me and said the guy didnt buy it and the registration just went out, he told me if i still wanted it he would drop the price.. i swooped on it.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

nice score for sure.their getting harder and harder to find.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Took the Driveshaft to get new parts.....
the G house needed 'em! It looks like new now


Is there anything I should be aware of once we put it back on?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Dont know maybe someone on here can shed some light on the situation


factory option


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

G body shocks to still be able to lay?


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Morning everyone does anyone have a frame for sale for a 75 glasshouse...I know you do Dezzy...shipping would eat my pockets tho......thanks in advance for your replys


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

spook said:


> I want to thank 76classic for hooking me up with a 75 caprice, he checked it out in san diego and told me it was worth the price.i bought it and had it shipped down and im happy with it. first thing i did was take those huge wheels off,,haha.


nice come up...

luv the jack stand :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

inkera said:


> Morning everyone does anyone have a frame for sale for a 75 glasshouse...I know you do Dezzy...shipping would eat my pockets tho......thanks in advance for your replys




where u located


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

California Los Angeles area



cheloRO75 said:


> where u located


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

inkera said:


> California Los Angeles area


I might have one will a 74 caprice fit if it does I have one.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Question for u guys I know it's been asked tons of times 
But wana make sure what I'm doing a rear end swap 
Want to which car and year will bolt right on,
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

80s caddy box and bubble caprice but need drive shaft shorten one u shorten 1" one 1 1/2" also heard 78/79 caddi direct bolt just change yoke ...maybe u can just change yoke on others


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

What did the stock radio's look like in 75


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> 80s caddy box and bubble caprice but need drive shaft shorten one u shorten 1" one 1 1/2" also heard 78/79 caddi direct bolt just change yoke ...maybe u can just change yoke on others


Yes yes yes and yes dont forget to get the bottom trailing arms if it has a swaybar


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

8 track mounted from behind .. ^^that one's been cut out I think that white one that's for sale has the original


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> What did the stock radio's look like in 75


This is what you need :biggrin: [email protected] me and I might be able to put a package deal together for you :thumbsup:

Nice uncut dash cluster housing. 

Stock 74-76 radio.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Yes as long as the shock is there for the bumper


76classic said:


> I might have one will a 74 caprice fit if it does I have one.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Found this on instagram its a cake


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

I put this fiberglass fillers in not that bad. I thought it was gonna be hard http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1639841&stc=1&d=1430614006


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

I just got a 75 caprice glasshouse do I have to change out the rear end to run 13" wire wheels with the skirt??


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


>


NICE HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

What use to be a donk so to say..... About to be a Lo Lo 75 caprice with 44k on the dash mostly all OG


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

nice.


edelmiro13 said:


> What use to be a donk so to say..... About to be a Lo Lo 75 caprice with 44k on the dash mostly all OG


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

73-76 Lower rocker trim. Nice and straight. Needs polishing and cleaning.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

That's an interesting mural


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

That mural, wtf?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

edelmiro13 said:


> What use to be a donk so to say..... About to be a Lo Lo 75 caprice with 44k on the dash mostly all OG


That's the one out of Chicago ...wanna sell the wheels ? Or did you buy it without them ?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

We got it going & cruised it 4 

Cinco de Mayo


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

SouthSide76 said:


> That's the one out of Chicago ...wanna sell the wheels ? Or did you buy it without them ?


Bought with the wheels but I already sold them


----------



## SH4RKZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Do you guys know were i can have my rear end shortened and how much in the bay area


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Pair of dice custom,Oakland Ca.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

lincolntowncar said:


> I just got a 75 caprice glasshouse do I have to change out the rear end to run 13" wire wheels with the skirt??


You will have to shorten it on each side.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

by any chance does anyone know how many pieces trim are on the exterior of a 76 caprice?


----------



## SH4RKZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Any one else know of a place in the bay area to have my rear end shortened, thanks


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

orlando said:


> by any chance does anyone know how many pieces trim are on the exterior of a 76 caprice?


They have 46 trim pieces and 6 emblems ?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

76classic said:


> They have 46 trim pieces and 6 emblems 


thank you 76classic.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

?? For those that know about t-tops im looking for a set for my ghouse yes i know i should've never sold the set i had bills had to be paid 
my question is will other models fit of the same years the ones i had were from a 77 Pontiac Grand Prix but will other models fit on a glasshouse like
Monte Carlo,Firebird, Camaro,Trans Am from the 70s


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

76classic said:


> They have 46 trim pieces and 6 emblems 


 im trying to count them all in my head.... full vinyl , landau thru me off :banghead:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

I started my spindle swap but I want to know before I go buy new calipers, bearings, lower ball joints, and rotors will this actually work to run 13s ? Just want to reassure myself.... I'm thinking it will since these look definitely smaller than stock.. If no one knows guess I will just find out ......LOL


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

cheloRO75 said:


> im trying to count them all in my head.... full vinyl , landau thru me off :banghead:


50 with full vinyl and 53 with half vinyl


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

76classic said:


> 50 with full vinyl and 53 with half vinyl


Oh forgot drip rails add 4 more so it 
50 
With full vinyl 54 
With half vinyl 57


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

edelmiro13 said:


> I started my spindle swap but I want to know before I go buy new calipers, bearings, lower ball joints, and rotors will this actually work to run 13s ? Just want to reassure myself.... I'm thinking it will since these look definitely smaller than stock.. If no one knows guess I will just find out ......LOL


Yes Gbody im going with a box caprice with mine


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> Yes Gbody im going with a box caprice with mine


These spindles are off a box caprice not g body

I think my main concern is the lower ball joint....


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

What up homie I got a couple of parts if anyone needs anything cleaning out storage. Check parts classifieds everything off my 74 impala let me know if you see something you might need thanks


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> ?? For those that know about t-tops im looking for a set for my ghouse yes i know i should've never sold the set i had bills had to be paid
> my question is will other models fit of the same years the ones i had were from a 77 Pontiac Grand Prix but will other models fit on a glasshouse like
> Monte Carlo,Firebird, Camaro,Trans Am from the 70s


Monte Carlo yes, Cutlass, any A-body..


----------



## SH4RKZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Wasup guys, can a standing 3 wheel be done with 3 pumps and 12 inch cylinders. Any pics?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

In need of a driver side front fender for a '74 impala


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

im looking for a passenger side hood hinge for a 76 caprice


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

orlando said:


> im looking for a passenger side hood hinge for a 76 caprice


i have one ... you buy passenger side u get the drivers side for free



MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> In need of a driver side front fender for a '74 impala


i just text someone in cali to see if they have one for you bro...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone have upper door hinges for both the drive and passenger door and I am also looking for a clean battery tray.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

orlando said:


> im looking for a passenger side hood hinge for a 76 caprice


Pm sent


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone have upper door hinges for both the drive and passenger door and I am also looking for a clean battery tray.


Pm sent


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> In need of a driver side front fender for a '74 impala


Hit up JaimeF702 he might have what u need.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Here's what i need. 
front fender well trim.
glove box lock.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

spook said:


> Here's what i need.
> front fender well trim.
> glove box lock.


CLEAN !!!


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Current situation .....:banghead:


----------



## Lazy51 (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking for tail lights and rear license plate holder for a 1976 caprice.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

edelmiro13 said:


> I started my spindle swap but I want to know before I go buy new calipers, bearings, lower ball joints, and rotors will this actually work to run 13s ? Just want to reassure myself.... I'm thinking it will since these look definitely smaller than stock.. If no one knows guess I will just find out ......LOL


You'll have to re-drill the hole for the lower ball joint, the stock glass house ball joint had a wider taper from the g-body or Caprice spindle, you're also gonna have to change the outer tie rods and maybe inners too. I tried this on my old 74. I got ass for as re-tapering the spindle. After the tie rod issue I just gave up but good luck


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Lazy51 said:


> Looking for tail lights and rear license plate holder for a 1976 caprice.


Pm sent


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


Nice


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Just finished swapping rear end on my 76 landau came out nice now it's time to swap 
It on my 75 rag


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

76classic said:


> Just finished swapping rear end on my 76 landau came out nice now it's time to swap
> It on my 75 rag


Those rotors look ruff homie time for some new ones


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

spook said:


> Here's what i need.
> front fender well trim.
> glove box lock.


more pics :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Anaheim74 said:


> You'll have to re-drill the hole for the lower ball joint, the stock glass house ball joint had a wider taper from the g-body or Caprice spindle, you're also gonna have to change the outer tie rods and maybe inners too. I tried this on my old 74. I got ass for as re-tapering the spindle. After the tie rod issue I just gave up but good luck


Thanks and yeah spindles are at a machine shop tie rods from a caddy work so far but just waiting on the spindles then I can move forward


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Was up guys I'm looking for a driver side fender let me know if 
Anybody had one.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Got a 76 caprice for sale check out rides for sale


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Anyone have any feedback on weatherstripping brands? On eBay the prices are so different on some things. Sometimes the more you pay equals better quality but it's hard to tell in pictures on eBay if you're paying for a better product or is one company jacking up the price of the same product ....


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

manu samoa said:


> Anyone have any feedback on weatherstripping brands? On eBay the prices are so different on some things. Sometimes the more you pay equals better quality but it's hard to tell in pictures on eBay if you're paying for a better product or is one company jacking up the price of the same product ....


I went for the lowest prices homie all the same shit


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

jaimef702 said:


> I went for the lowest prices homie all the same shit


Orale !!!


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

jaimef702 said:


> I went for the lowest prices homie all the same shit


do you have an Ebay link?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> do you have an Ebay link?


I have a 74 impala dog what year you got


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> do you have an Ebay link?


Just punch in your year car and weatherstripping and all the stuff comes up. I have a 74 rag and I punch in '71-76' or 'scissor top' 
Or '1975 caprice convertible' and all the various rag stuff comes up


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Does anyone know what other GM cars transmission dual exhaust crossmembers are interchangeable with a 75 caprice?


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

Any B body, I got mine off of a 73 Pontiac. I did have to drill another hole in the frame but it works perfect.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Does anyone know what other GM cars transmission dual exhaust crossmembers are interchangeable with a 75 caprice?


I got one if u want it u can have it.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

76classic said:


> I got one if u want it u can have it.



Where u located?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

impalacustom_76 said:


> Any B body, I got mine off of a 73 Pontiac. I did have to drill another hole in the frame but it works perfect.



Thx for the info


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

edelmiro13 said:


> Thanks and yeah spindles are at a machine shop tie rods from a caddy work so far but just waiting on the spindles then I can move forward


:thumbsup: Get'em Dre!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

76classic said:


> Just finished swapping rear end on my 76 landau came out nice now it's time to swap
> It on my 75 rag


Nice Bro! just picked up a disk brake rear as well. Did you have to change your proportioning valve or anything like that??


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

dlinehustler said:


> Nice Bro! just picked up a disk brake rear as well. Did you have to change your proportioning valve or anything like that??


No just got my drive shaft 2"shorter and make holes on two bottom trailing 
Arms Bigger to to 5/8 of in inch.


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

What up, looking for a Reinforcement Bar for my rear bumper. my current one is rotted thru on one side where it gets bolted to and I personally feel its no good anymore. Any leads would be highly appreciated. Thanks.....


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

JERKDOGG said:


> What up, looking for a Reinforcement Bar for my rear bumper. my current one is rotted thru on one side where it gets bolted to and I personally feel its no good anymore. Any leads would be highly appreciated. Thanks.....


Might have one I'll let u know tomorrow.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

76 Caprice front clip minus core support. Grille is sold.


Nice battery tray


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

*Got one!*









Just got home with my new 74. So fucking Pumped right now!


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, Hector. Good luck on your new project.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Nice one


Patrick B said:


> View attachment 1656970
> 
> 
> Just got home with my new 74. So fucking Pumped right now!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

76classic said:


> No just got my drive shaft 2"shorter and make holes on two bottom trailing
> Arms Bigger to to 5/8 of in inch.


Cool! thanks bro!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Patrick B said:


> View attachment 1656970
> 
> 
> Just got home with my new 74. So fucking Pumped right now!


Nice pick up bro! make sure you bring it to the westside picnic in july!!


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

76classic said:


> Might have one I'll let u know tomorrow.


Thanks,I appreciate it.....


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> 76 Caprice front clip minus core support. Grille is sold.
> 
> 
> Nice battery tray




Passenger extension trim???


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Patrick B said:


> View attachment 1656970
> 
> 
> Just got home with my new 74. So fucking Pumped right now!


Nice come up homie 74 are getting harder and harder to find


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Here it is in it's new driveway. Today I put in a new water pump, ordered a spare wheel and some new knockoffs, and ordered lap belts to clean up the interior look a little. Thinking about ordering some headers if anyone has any advice. Stock 350 5.7L.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Patrick B said:


> Here it is in it's new driveway. Today I put in a new water pump, ordered a spare wheel and some new knockoffs, and ordered lap belts to clean up the interior look a little. Thinking about ordering some headers if anyone has any advice. Stock 350 5.7L.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1658362&stc=1&d=1432227573 here my 74 almost done with her. I have full size headers on mine homie


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Patrick B said:


> View attachment 1656970
> 
> 
> Just got home with my new 74. So fucking Pumped right now!


more pics


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


>


That u homie


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

dlinehustler said:


> :thumbsup: Get'em Dre!


Done with the swap now time for rear end I like it better with skirts one


----------



## orchid66ragss (Aug 27, 2003)

looking for front header bow caprice emblem for 1976 nos or close to it


----------



## ol urk (Jun 23, 2008)

Where did you get you tires from


edelmiro13 said:


> Done with the swap now time for rear end I like it better with skirts one


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

ol urk said:


> Where did you get you tires from


Got them off a buddy that had an extra set he wanted to sell I think he had them for about a year already


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

jaimef702 said:


> That u homie


Soon enough this glasshouse is from Japan Homies C.C.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> Soon enough this glasshouse is from Japan Homies C.C.


I hear u I'm gonna be doing the same thing bro I finally hook up my switches now it's just putting the little stuff together


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Need to pull the package tray on my 74 to replace faded carpet. Stuck. Who's got the details? Got the bottom seat out, can't get the back seat out. Do I need to? Thanks.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Patrick B said:


> View attachment 1659458


You got to take off that back part off the seat and u got the lower panel got to come out as well u see it once u take out the back part off seat pull up when taking it off


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok. Can't bust the star bolts loose. My buddy is bringing air tools later today and we'll get this bitch. Just planning a subwoofer addition, and there is not much room up there isn't much room up between the cylinders. I'm adding a spare wireless wheel to the trunk so no room anywhere else. Might track down an old amplified bazooka tube.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Good pic in the sunshine


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Turn signals don't blink off and on. They just stay lit up. What gives?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Patrick B said:


> Turn signals don't blink off and on. They just stay lit up. What gives?


Did u check ur bulbs if one is bad the one side won't blink the dash board lights stay on


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Patrick B said:


> Good pic in the sunshine
> 
> View attachment 1659474


Finally someone picked this car up, i was tempted a couple of times... Beautiful car bro


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Patrick B said:


> Turn signals don't blink off and on. They just stay lit up. What gives?


And the headaches begin.... Welcome to the club homie


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Finally someone picked this car up, i was tempted a couple of times... Beautiful car bro


glad a new G/H fest member came from that sale
that was a clean car at a great price


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Haha I don't mind a few little issues. Replaced the relay on the fuse panel, no help. None of the turn signals blink at all. All bad bulbs? Thanks for the help fellas.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll be posting a lot! Good community here. I've been lurking around for a few months and now that I got the car it's full speed ahead. Lots of goodies coming to the house next week. Can't wait to get the spare mounted in the trunk. I love that look.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Patrick B said:


> I'll be posting a lot! Good community here. I've been lurking around for a few months and now that I got the car it's full speed ahead. Lots of goodies coming to the house next week. Can't wait to get the spare mounted in the trunk. I love that look.


Check also the ground on the front and the back I had just put halo on mine and when I went to signal all light would blink back ground should be right where the trunk latch is at wire are running through there u see and front should be next to marker light in the front on both sides


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

If you have any questions hit me up homie I got the same car


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, will do. Just opened up my new 1072 charger, it's a heavy beast!


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Grounds look fine. Put in new bulbs fronts and outside rears. Still solid lights. I'm stumped. I need working turn signals!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

The ground make sure it's clean also there a orange looking relay under the dashboard not the fuse box


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks. I'll find that tomorrow. Its beer time.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

I just restored my rear lights before http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1659650&stc=1&d=1432348275 after http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1659658&stc=1&d=1432348327


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Here before 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1659666&stc=1&d=1432348393


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally got that seat belt bolt out so the rear seat and faded tray package panel could come out. After looking at it I decided to try the black fabric paint before unstitching the vinyl piece from the carpet. Turned out real nice. before and after Pics coming.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

I just put my trims and my halo lights http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1660066&stc=1&d=1432433274


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1660074&stc=1&d=1432433476


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

That's a sexy look.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Patrick B said:


> That's a sexy look.


Thanks I'm trying to finish her so I could hit the switches


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Productive morning. Found the other turn signal relay, those are fixed. Put in a new quick disconnect and rewired a little on the switches. I might have cruised around a little bit even...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*G house fest ttt*


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

jaimef702 said:


> I just restored my rear lights before http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1659650&stc=1&d=1432348275 after http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1659658&stc=1&d=1432348327


Looks good brother


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Looks good brother


Thanks homie


----------



## 74impala0n666z (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

74impala0n666z said:


> View attachment 1662161
> View attachment 1662169


when good car's go bad


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

*Thanks Fedex!*

Got a box of goodies today. This is soon to be mounted up and on display in the trunk.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Also got one of the fresh new black lap belts installed, looks so much cleaner now.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> more pics


U still looking for Ttops?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> when good car's go bad


:tears:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> when good car's go bad


Where's TopDogg for a clean up.


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

I would like to know more about the LS swap though. I am seriously contemplating either an LS or an old school BBC in my 76.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

impalacustom_76 said:


> I would like to know more about the LS swap though. I am seriously contemplating either an LS or an old school BBC in my 76.


I'll be doing one in mine been doing some research but I don't think I will dig into it till about the end of the year


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Just showed up. Hoping I can actually rock one on the car. I can tie one to an historical plate, but I gotta find out how stringent Ohio is about Historic plate usage...


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

edelmiro13 said:


> I'll be doing one in mine been doing some research but I don't think I will dig into it till about the end of the year


You got to get the wiring harness re done also buy the motor mount kit harness run like between 600 to 1000 dollars


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey guys I got corners from a caprice to weld into my impala, will the wrap around tail light assembly bolt into the existing holes for the flat impala lights?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh yea after another round of paint prison I finally got my car back and mother fucker lost my tail light that's why i cant confirm for myself


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Love it




brn2ridelo said:


>


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

That's what I got a. Boozka tube 10.inch .. Alpine type r 10 inch 2 ohm double voice coil....ran by a kicker Žx 1000.1 sounds like I have two woofers in the trunk



Patrick B said:


> Ok. Can't bust the star bolts loose. My buddy is bringing air tools later today and we'll get this bitch. Just planning a subwoofer addition, and there is not much room up there isn't much room up between the cylinders. I'm adding a spare wireless wheel to the trunk so no room anywhere else. Might track down an old amplified bazooka tube.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Yes sirr....good memories.....I believe I ended up in Hollywood that night........and the bolt was my starter...caught hell that Sunday coming out of Compton. The other bolt broke off in the block

QUOTE=heartofthacity;22070337]A trip down memory lane. Maybe I'll slide thru again this year...




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

My oil light is on, and turns out it has been on for the last 16 years. Has plenty of oil. Maybe I need to change a sensor?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Japan's on 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ESE PUERTA said:


> View attachment 1666289
> 
> View attachment 1666297
> 
> ...


 This Nabors old car called the WhoreHouse from Bajitos C.C.


----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> This Nabors old car called the WhoreHouse from Bajitos C.C.


Yeah the homie from the club has it now.. Real clean car


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::biggrin::420:uffin:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1667225&stc=1&d=1433174123 put grill and bezel on


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey guys I got corners from a caprice to weld into my impala, will the wrap around tail light assembly bolt into the existing holes for the flat impala lights?


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

From Saudi Arabia


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Leaky spoke is fixed, waiting on FedEx to get here then off to the title agency and BMV! Almost on the street!!


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

will the dayton 13x5.5 wheel work with the rear skirts without do any mods to the rear end ?? 13x6 in the front and 13x5.5 in the rear? has anyone done this before ?


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

What a great day! I'm cruising and it feels so good. This car is such an attention getter! Couple questions for the GH family - My headlights are quite dim and I do plan on doing some night driving. What are the pros and cons of just replacing bulbs versus some of the pricier new style bulb kits? My car has the chrome eyelids, which I like and would like to keep on it. 

Also, I noticed my front end hydraulics drop slowly, and will go from lock up to all the way down in a few hours. No leaks that I can see. What should I look at?

Lastly, what is the current market price for a set of original skirts for a 1974 Impala?


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's a pic from today at my weekly cigar event!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Patrick B said:


> What a great day! I'm cruising and it feels so good. This car is such an attention getter! Couple questions for the GH family - My headlights are quite dim and I do plan on doing some night driving. What are the pros and cons of just replacing bulbs versus some of the pricier new style bulb kits? My car has the chrome eyelids, which I like and would like to keep on it.
> 
> Also, I noticed my front end hydraulics drop slowly, and will go from lock up to all the way down in a few hours. No leaks that I can see. What should I look at?
> 
> Lastly, what is the current market price for a set of original skirts for a 1974 Impala?


since your car doesnt have the OG 74 side molding, any 47 to 76 skirts will work


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks. I have a set that came with the car that I'll never use and might pass along.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

One more question after driving home from work this morning. What options do I have on a car with AC deleted for defrost? Twas a foggy morning and it sucked!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Patrick B said:


> One more question after driving home from work this morning. What options do I have on a car with AC deleted for defrost? Twas a foggy morning and it sucked!


Your check valve. Theres a rain x.product that I believ.you wipe on that stops fogging. It stops moisture from accumulating on the surface. I think I bought it but never used it


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Who's got the best tail light fillers? My painter lost mine.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks! I'll order a check valve and hit AutoZone.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1667225&stc=1&d=1433174123 put grill and bezel on


Diggin' the lights, where can I buy?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Seen this while flipping through the new LRM..


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

sdropnem said:


> Diggin' the lights, where can I buy?


Ebay homie


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

JustCruisin said:


> Seen this while flipping through the new LRM..


Is that glasshouse from Vegas even that mc


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

My homie just bought this 74


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> Ebay homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...15/11282806_1632608003641542_1519006150_n.jpg


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Nice.


brn2ridelo said:


> My homie just bought this 74


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> My homie just bought this 74


rare 74 caprice, nice to see one without a 76 front end


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> Seen this while flipping through the new LRM..


nice looking lock up


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone know the correct amount of oil in the rear axle differential? 
There is no oil plug on the backing plate of the rear end on my -76 Caprice.

Thanks!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

spook said:


>


Looking good homie u need those mouldings tho.


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

Wizzard, use the 3/8th's plug on the front side of the diff, undo it and fill it until oil just starts to seep out of the plug and then screw it back in tight and you are good to go.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

impalacustom_76 said:


> Wizzard, use the 3/8th's plug on the front side of the diff, undo it and fill it until oil just starts to seep out of the plug and then screw it back in tight and you are good to go.


Thanks! I should have known what it was for! :facepalm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

76classic said:


> Looking good homie u need those mouldings tho.


x2


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Patrick B said:


> Thanks! I'll order a check valve and hit AutoZone.


You can just take it and clean it. Teflon strands get stuck in there


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1673657&stc=1&d=1433789960


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Changed my oil sending unit. Light is still on. Stock 74 5.7 350. Plenty of clean oil. Ideas? This light on is grinding on my OCD nerves.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> My homie just bought this 74


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Patrick B said:


> Changed my oil sending unit. Light is still on. Stock 74 5.7 350. Plenty of clean oil. Ideas? This light on is grinding on my OCD nerves.


unplug it?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

spook said:


>


nice!
i have owned a handful of 75 verts overs the years
but the ones i miss the mose are the G/H hardtops
cant beat that body style


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

does anybody have the trim thats circled in yellow?
front wheel well trim.
lower trim.
emblem.thanks.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> Seen this while flipping through the new LRM..


Nice lock-up


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Mocking up the spare tire install. I love it so far.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> unplug it?


 That's ghetto, but it just might come to that. Ha


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


MR.59 said:


> nice!
> i have owned a handful of 75 verts overs the years
> but the ones i miss the mose are the G/H hardtops
> cant beat that body style


----------



## BigDaddyInTheCaddy (Nov 6, 2008)

JustCruisin said:


> Seen this while flipping through the new LRM..


Thats my homie danny from AmigoS las vegas my 64 rag is behind his glass house


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BigDaddyInTheCaddy said:


> Thats my homie danny from AmigoS las vegas my 64 rag is behind his glass house


post pics of his glasshouse


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

After I had my rear axle torn down I replaced the oil in it, after that it didnt run properly when driving slow and turning. 
It felt like the rear wheels were stuck, so I talked to a friend about it and he asked if I added "Limitied slip oil"?

So I replaced the oil the other day and added the Limited slip oil, it got better but you can still feel a little hopping when driving slow and turning...
And the rear wheels get pretty hot after driving a while.

Could it be the rear axle bearings that needs to be replaced?

Slapped on my 13"s on it yesterday, came out good.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Clean her up put trim on what u guys think

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1677106&stc=1&d=1434212128


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks bro gotta get those 74 on the road


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Nice.


jaimef702 said:


> Clean her up put trim on what u guys think
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1677106&stc=1&d=1434212128


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

spook said:


> Nice.


Thanks


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/5058898582.html


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Dayuum


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Wizzard said:


> After I had my rear axle torn down I replaced the oil in it, after that it didnt run properly when driving slow and turning.
> It felt like the rear wheels were stuck, so I talked to a friend about it and he asked if I added "Limitied slip oil"?
> 
> So I replaced the oil the other day and added the Limited slip oil, it got better but you can still feel a little hopping when driving slow and turning...
> ...


By what your saying it sounds like the bearings my be bad.... did you do a rear end swap? is your drive shaft in a bind? if no to both of them, then thats were i would start. Car looks great with them 13's bro!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Wizzard said:


> After I had my rear axle torn down I replaced the oil in it, after that it didnt run properly when driving slow and turning.
> It felt like the rear wheels were stuck, so I talked to a friend about it and he asked if I added "Limitied slip oil"?
> 
> So I replaced the oil the other day and added the Limited slip oil, it got better but you can still feel a little hopping when driving slow and turning...
> ...


looks great brother.....make sure the wheels spin freely with it jacked up off the ground....and about the limited slip oil...did your rear end have a tag on the pumpkin...


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

Wizzard said:


> After I had my rear axle torn down I replaced the oil in it, after that it didnt run properly when driving slow and turning.
> It felt like the rear wheels were stuck, so I talked to a friend about it and he asked if I added "Limitied slip oil"?
> 
> So I replaced the oil the other day and added the Limited slip oil, it got better but you can still feel a little hopping when driving slow and turning...
> ...


I have a limited slip in mine and it does grab going slow around corners, I don't like to use the oil that comes with limited slip fluid in it, I prefer buying the actual 4oz bottle from GM and adding it separately. Go do some tight figure 8's and make sure the oil gets on the clutches. If your wheels are getting hot I'd say you either have bad axle bearings or your brakes might be dragging. Make sure the e-brake isn't dragging all the time, you can adjust the cable that runs under the car with the nut that holds the cables. If your drums are dragging you will need to get a straight screwdriver and back the adjuster off, the hole is in the bottom of the backing plate, it's been years since I've done this but one side turns opposite of the other. Adjusters will self adjust when backing up and hitting the brakes too, if everything is set right.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

dlinehustler said:


> By what your saying it sounds like the bearings my be bad.... did you do a rear end swap? is your drive shaft in a bind? if no to both of them, then thats were i would start. Car looks great with them 13's bro!!!





harborareaPhil said:


> looks great brother.....make sure the wheels spin freely with it jacked up off the ground....and about the limited slip oil...did your rear end have a tag on the pumpkin...





impalacustom_76 said:


> I have a limited slip in mine and it does grab going slow around corners, I don't like to use the oil that comes with limited slip fluid in it, I prefer buying the actual 4oz bottle from GM and adding it separately. Go do some tight figure 8's and make sure the oil gets on the clutches. If your wheels are getting hot I'd say you either have bad axle bearings or your brakes might be dragging. Make sure the e-brake isn't dragging all the time, you can adjust the cable that runs under the car with the nut that holds the cables. If your drums are dragging you will need to get a straight screwdriver and back the adjuster off, the hole is in the bottom of the backing plate, it's been years since I've done this but one side turns opposite of the other. Adjusters will self adjust when backing up and hitting the brakes too, if everything is set right.


Thanks for the reply´s guys.
I think I fucked up though...I dont think I added the correct amount of Limited slip oil compared to the rear axle fluid.

Its the original rear end, it was shortened by a local shop.
The tag on the pumpkin is pretty much unreadable...But I will try to check it again.
I will adjust the brakes again and see if the heating-problem cleares.
The e-brake cable isnt that tight, not to loose either either. Cant imagine that its causing it.
It might be the bearings as well, if they still get hot after I check all the other stuff I will replace them.

I will get back when the problems are solved.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

well if all that was apart could be couple diff things...axles not seated correctly brakes binding or low fluid...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> well if all that was apart could be couple diff things...axles not seated correctly brakes binding or low fluid...


I was thinking the same thing, but the fact that it got a little better when I switched oil and added the Limited slip oil make me want to think that it could be the thing to start with.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Wizzard said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but the fact that it got a little better when I switched oil and added the Limited slip oil make me want to think that it could be the thing to start with.


yea if it was completely apart then the fluid needs to settle to each side also...if the wheels were hot tho check the brake set up...they maybe dragging...adjust the parking brake too


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Anyone have a dual exhaust crosmember for a 75 caprice?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

before 










after


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

spook said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

What do you guys think of this ride? I'm usually a Cadillac guy but sold it, now I'm kind of looking for something a lil different. Don't know much about it glasshouses. Is this worth it do you guys think?

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/cto/5036572866.html


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

looks like a good buy,,better swoop on it,,clean interior.


toosweet said:


> What do you guys think of this ride? I'm usually a Cadillac guy but sold it, now I'm kind of looking for something a lil different. Don't know much about it glasshouses. Is this worth it do you guys think?
> 
> http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/cto/5036572866.html


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

toosweet said:


> What do you guys think of this ride? I'm usually a Cadillac guy but sold it, now I'm kind of looking for something a lil different. Don't know much about it glasshouses. Is this worth it do you guys think?
> 
> http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/cto/5036572866.html


The car had been for sale for a long time due to the fact that the owner was asking 7500 for a few years.
I would lowball him , wait and see what happens


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

I'll be parting out a glasshouse very soon, fest members get dibs. Located in san Diego. 76 clip, front and rear glass, quarter glass,skirts, side moldings, fresh chromed rear windshield trim, fresh chromed side marker lights, polished rear hood moulding, more stuff. Pm me.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> I'll be parting out a glasshouse very soon, fest members get dibs. Located in san Diego. 76 clip, front and rear glass, quarter glass,skirts, side moldings, fresh chromed rear windshield trim, fresh chromed side marker lights, polished rear hood moulding, more stuff. Pm me.


if the windshield is good I'm interested


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> I'll be parting out a glasshouse very soon, fest members get dibs. Located in san Diego. 76 clip, front and rear glass, quarter glass,skirts, side moldings, fresh chromed rear windshield trim, fresh chromed side marker lights, polished rear hood moulding, more stuff. Pm me.


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

spook said:


> looks like a good buy,,better swoop on it,,clean interior.





manu samoa said:


> The car had been for sale for a long time due to the fact that the owner was asking 7500 for a few years.
> I would lowball him , wait and see what happens


I went and checked it out, but unfortunately those pictures were from 08. It had been sitting outdoors for years and now it's in crappy condition, paint is bubbling and rusting. Interior stinks and showing lots of wear, not worth it. It would cost way too much to get it descent.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

toosweet said:


> I went and checked it out, but unfortunately those pictures were from 08. It had been sitting outdoors for years and now it's in crappy condition, paint is bubbling and rusting. Interior stinks and showing lots of wear, not worth it. It would cost way too much to get it descent.


This car is in north or south delta?


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

spook said:


> looks like a good buy,,better swoop on it,,clean interior.





manu samoa said:


> This car is in north or south delta?


Surrey not sure north or south, close to hwy 10. It's not easy finding a descent stock glasshouse around here.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Any one have an original air cleaner that would fit a 2brl carb i dont have one on mine also lookin for a drivers side door panel complete top and bottom preferred in a light sand color but beggars cant be choosers 
hit me up in a text with a pic or 2 (760)899-4144


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

spook said:


> Anyone have a dual exhaust crosmember for a 75 caprice?




i do 100 bucks plus 40 for shipping to texas.... text if u still need it 6512073033


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

toosweet said:


> I went and checked it out, but unfortunately those pictures were from 08. It had been sitting outdoors for years and now it's in crappy condition, paint is bubbling and rusting. Interior stinks and showing lots of wear, not worth it. It would cost way too much to get it descent.


this is how he discribed his car on craigs list

+++++This Car is in great condition. The paint is a 3 stage Lexus pearl white with a metallic blue top and red pinstripe. Its a one of a kind car with an Impala front end and custom grill. All doors, hood, trunk, lights and trim were removed prior to painting.

+++++I bought this car from the original owner and it was in perfect original condition.++++++
:burn: he must of been looking for a new fish far away


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Post pix


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

Sup homies havent been on here in a while


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1689393&stc=1&d=1435623585


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

whereverybodyat?


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1689393&stc=1&d=1435623585


Looking real good.....


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1689393&stc=1&d=1435623585


Beautiful, where you get your grille?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks guys the grill is the original one just got it chrome out


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> Thanks guys the grill is the original one just got it chrome out


thats clean!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> thats clean!


Thanks bro


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

what do i need to do to remove the smog pump in a 75 caprice?
is there a delete plate? or just take it off and thats it. plug anything?
TX doesnt require smog pumps.


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

Can 14x7 China's w175/70r14 fit a 76 glasshouse without rubbing? Not planning on juice at the moment. Thanks in advance.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

toosweet said:


> Can 14x7 China's w175/70r14 fit a 76 glasshouse without rubbing? Not planning on juice at the moment. Thanks in advance.


 you will be okay if you're not running skirts


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

manu samoa said:


> you will be okay if you're not running skirts


Ok, I guess with skirts 14x6 will do than right


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ac delete cover 


Og Passenger side 75-76 Caprice corner bumper filler


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

How much for the A/C delete cover ?


Og Passenger side 75-76 Caprice corner bumper filler


[/QUOTE]


----------



## 74impala0n666z (Nov 22, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> when good car's go bad


lmao ... I like your quote yet and still..you failed to live by it....

^^^^^^Built or Bought take your time,and fuck what everyone else thinks"!!!!^^^^


----------



## 74impala0n666z (Nov 22, 2009)

what info you need brotha.. I can help u out with what I know...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

spook said:


> what do i need to do to remove the smog pump in a 75 caprice?
> is there a delete plate? or just take it off and thats it. plug anything?
> TX doesnt require smog pumps.


you remove the pump and all the hoses...the lines that tap into the exhaust manifolds you can put pipe plugs...and that's pretty much it...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

toosweet said:


> Ok, I guess with skirts 14x6 will do than right


you can run 14x7 chinas with skirts but need to remove the arm on skirt and use tapping screws to hold skirt on...may have to bend tabs out alittle for skirt to clear...but looks way better than running 6's


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Thanks for the info..i got it removed..had to move the alternator out of the way to get to the dam pump but it wasnt too bad.


harborareaPhil said:


> you remove the pump and all the hoses...the lines that tap into the exhaust manifolds you can put pipe plugs...and that's pretty much it...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

spook said:


> Thanks for the info..i got it removed..had to move the alternator out of the way to get to the dam pump but it wasnt too bad.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok guys, sorry for the delay.
Im going to put this up for sale as a whole car first before parting it out.
I want $2500 for it.
If it doesnt sell within a few weeks I'll be parting it out and the guys who have already PM'd me will get dibs in the order that I have received their requests.
Here's my break down:
Low mileage rebuilt 350 (less than 20K) and an even newer rebuilt transmission - $1000
Front clip (Header panel, headlight buckets,head lights, front fillers, all bezels and trim, including header lip trim and 76 grille) - $700
Skirts - $100
Chromed front windshield mouldings - $200
Polished hood trim and fender corners (the trim that is close to the windshield and cowl) - $100
42" working moonroof - $400
Rocker mouldings - $200
Drivers side 76 tail light with broken housing, all metal is good - $75
Quarter glass - $100
Rear windshield $100
Chromed light bezels for the fenders and quarters - $100
New but dirty door, trunk, and window weather stripping, its installed but fresh - $100
Frame has some reinforcements.
Racked for 8 in the trunk.
Still has cylinders and hoses.
I have all glass, car is complete. Paint prison killed the project.
Car is in San Diego.
I am open to negotiation, looking for a 67 fastback and have cash in hand to put on top. Lets talk.
Willing to look at trades as well. Not looking to deal with rust.
619-905-7101


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

yea don't part that out bro...excellent project should sell easily


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Yea man I'm kinda conflicted to be honest. I've had it for a while, but its just been one thing after another with it. Keeping it is always an option too if it doesn't sell.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

74impala0n666z said:


> lmao ... I like your quote yet and still..you failed to live by it....
> 
> ^^^^^^Built or Bought take your time,and fuck what everyone else thinks"!!!!^^^^


More power to you with the bigg rims to each his own but none the less that mumbo jumbo bigg wheel donk crap doesn't belong in this particular tread most if not all will agree LOWRIDER only its even in the tittle


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> More power to you with the bigg rims to each his own but none the less that mumbo jumbo bigg wheel donk crap doesn't belong in this particular tread most if not all will agree LOWRIDER only its even in the tittle


Agree'd


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Yea man I'm kinda conflicted to be honest. I've had it for a while, but its just been one thing after another with it. Keeping it is always an option too if it doesn't sell.


yea I know the feeling...mines been the same way...I posted it on my Instagram...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> More power to you with the bigg rims to each his own but none the less that mumbo jumbo bigg wheel donk crap doesn't belong in this particular tread most if not all will agree LOWRIDER only its even in the tittle


agreed!


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

Any of you running dual exhaust on your glasshouse? I need a new muffler and I'm deciding wether to go stock single complete or put some duals in it. Pics would be appreciated.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> More power to you with the bigg rims to each his own but none the less that mumbo jumbo bigg wheel donk crap doesn't belong in this particular tread most if not all will agree LOWRIDER only its even in the tittle


AGREED:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Ok guys, sorry for the delay.
> Im going to put this up for sale as a whole car first before parting it out.
> I want $2500 for it.
> If it doesnt sell within a few weeks I'll be parting it out and the guys who have already PM'd me will get dibs in the order that I have received their requests.
> ...


scuff it down and send it to MACCO


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

I bought those 72 straight lace Zeus. Hopefully they get here in just enough time to get them mounted up for the West Side picnic next weekend!

I'm going to be selling a few things I have, pics to come. Anyone looking for '74 skirts? Also looking to sell the 5.20s I have.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's the 5.20's. Please give me some ideas on value, I'm clueless.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Patrick B said:


> View attachment 1695569
> 
> 
> Here's the 5.20's. Please give me some ideas on value, I'm clueless.


Those look like the early versions on the choker tires, do they say2 ply on the side wall?


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll get a good sidewall pic when I get home.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

They are 4 ply. Here's a few pics


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

74 skirts for sale/need pricing ideas. Not looking for top dollar, just a fair price for someone who will use them


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Patrick B said:


> They are 4 ply. Here's a few pics
> View attachment 1695761
> View attachment 1695769


does the tire SAY 4 PLY?
they made some tires marked 4 ply, but were really 2 ply on the side wall
i bought 4 sets, and saw that they were 2 ply and returned them


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Patrick B said:


> They are 4 ply. Here's a few pics
> View attachment 1695761
> View attachment 1695769


Nice tires


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> you can run 14x7 chinas with skirts but need to remove the arm on skirt and use tapping screws to hold skirt on...may have to bend tabs out alittle for skirt to clear...but looks way better than running 6's


He is right x 74 75 76,, Please do not go down to 6in rims in the back... You will feel so much better when you see your car slammed with a 7 inch hidden behind that skirt... sexy as fuck.. all day long..


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

They say 4 plies on the side. What's a fair asking price?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Patrick B said:


> They say 4 plies on the side. What's a fair asking price?


 THESE LOOK LIKE THE NEWEST VERSION OF THE CHOKER TIRE
HAD TO GO BACK AND COMPARE PICS
JEGS HAS THEM @125.00 FREE SHIPING
SO GO FROM THAT PRICE


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Any info on the glasshouse fest for this year?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Any info on the glasshouse fest for this year?


usually set up date for around week after vegas supershow...this year we need to get date set up earlier maybe get some more interested


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> usually set up date for around week after vegas supershow...this year we need to get date set up earlier maybe get some more interested


Thanks for the info....keep me in mind, im in.... ill keep checkin back also


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

What size are the headlights for the 75 caprice


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

The headlights are the standard 5.75" round ones.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Patrick B said:


> View attachment 1695777
> View attachment 1695785


What are these worth? $150?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

From a 77 camaro dont know if they would fit a glasshouse. Anyone have an idea if they might??


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

That's a cool look, hope they work out.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1698121&stc=1&d=1436648492
Pictures for the glasshouse family


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1698121&stc=1&d=1436648492
> Pictures for the glasshouse family


clean. glad you got it out this summer


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks homies just pulled it out had to hit the switches it's been 10 years


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

nice


jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1698121&stc=1&d=1436648492
> Pictures for the glasshouse family


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

finally had a full weekend day of nice weather. Hit a bunch of spots and had a blast cruising around. This car gets way more attention than I expected !


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

And that bitch ass dog in the picture tried to bite me. Asshole.


----------



## 63sedan (Jun 2, 2015)

lol


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

Patrick B said:


> finally had a full weekend day of nice weather. Hit a bunch of spots and had a blast cruising around. This car gets way more attention than I expected !
> View attachment 1698353


clean ride right there! and never doubt the power of the glasshouse lol


----------



## trips (Sep 11, 2013)

Can anybody help me with who painted the brown glasshouse on page 1680. I now own it and I'm having a hard time matching paint .i am having rear bumper fillers painted.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

trips said:


> Can anybody help me with who painted the brown glasshouse on page 1680. I now own it and I'm having a hard time matching paint .i am having rear bumper fillers painted.


Post pics cause on my page the highest # is 1420


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Patrick B said:


> finally had a full weekend day of nice weather. Hit a bunch of spots and had a blast cruising around. This car gets way more attention than I expected !
> View attachment 1698353


Lmao! Clean homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Ac delete cover
> 
> 
> Og Passenger side 75-76 Caprice corner bumper filler


[email protected] me if you need these. I have front corners for 74 caprice/impala and 75 Impalas also :inout:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

trips said:


> Can anybody help me with who painted the brown glasshouse on page 1680. I now own it and I'm having a hard time matching paint .i am having rear bumper fillers painted.


that pic says HUGO`S 76
i would looking for that guy on info on your paint
or send out a sample to a "better paint shop" to match the color


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Patrick B said:


> And that bitch ass dog in the picture tried to bite me. Asshole.


bite him back!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Patrick B said:


> finally had a full weekend day of nice weather. Hit a bunch of spots and had a blast cruising around. This car gets way more attention than I expected !
> View attachment 1698353


Looking good homie


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

OK, let's talk about rear ends (no, not that kind). What rear ends you guys use keep the 13x7's from rubbing on the skirts and fucking up the tires? 

I've heard some people have good luck with their OG rear ends while others have to swap them out (I'm one of those). Looking for the perfect rear end with minimal work needed.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Johnny562 said:


> OK, let's talk about rear ends (no, not that kind). What rear ends you guys use keep the 13x7's from rubbing on the skirts and fucking up the tires?
> 
> I've heard some people have good luck with their OG rear ends while others have to swap them out (I'm one of those). Looking for the perfect rear end with minimal work needed.



pay the price and have the stock one shortened...that way everything bolts right up


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Johnny562 said:


> OK, let's talk about rear ends (no, not that kind). What rear ends you guys use keep the 13x7's from rubbing on the skirts and fucking up the tires?
> 
> I've heard some people have good luck with their OG rear ends while others have to swap them out (I'm one of those). Looking for the perfect rear end with minimal work needed.


On this topic, I want to know how much lower you can lay out with a stock rear end vs. A gbody rear end?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

well SMURF did a lot of research on this issue....cadi rear...tunneling the driveline hump....with his goal to lay on frame with 13's....

and what it came down to was shortened stock was best...but it's all up to your budget and what u want 

or run real 14" Daytons


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> pay the price and have the stock one shortened...that way everything bolts right up


Any idea where I can get this done and a rough estimate of the cost?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone know what this option on the dash was for?


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I have no idea,but I seen someone put a power moon roof switch there,it looked factory though ^^^


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone know what this option on the dash was for?


it's for non a/c vehicles....there's a 'fresh air' lever that looks like the wiper switch that goes there....just got all the pieces for my non a/c system recently


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Johnny562 said:


> Any idea where I can get this done and a rough estimate of the cost?


about $1200......


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> about $1200......


I think smurf got his done like for 800


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

76classic said:


> I think smurf got his done like for 800


yea....but last place I heard recently was alittle under $1200....

would be nice to find a place to do it cheaper...I have an extra stock rear I could have shortened and restore it for swapouts


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Johnny562 said:


> Any idea where I can get this done and a rough estimate of the cost?





Why pay the extra cost when you can get the same affect with another compatible rearend cadi,caprice etc... for about $200 and bolts right up I used a 90s bubble caprice bolted right up on my last glasshouse


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone know what this option on the dash was for?


Don't forget the rear window defroster goes over there as well, that top cut out is for the switch, the convertible top switch is below the defroster switch.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks fellas


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Vayzfinest said:


> Thanks fellas


Are those just taken out of your dash? Or a new template?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> Why pay the extra cost when you can get the same affect with another compatible rearend cadi,caprice etc... for about $200 and bolts right up I used a 90s bubble caprice bolted right up on my last glasshouse


:thumbsup:


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Hot damn! New Zeus 72s are looking amazing!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Are those just taken out of your dash? Or a new template?


I took those off my dash.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Cleaning and cruising today. Damn I love these Zeus rims.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

My left headlight stopped working, anyone know of a good place to buy new one's online?


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

Patrick B said:


> View attachment 1702513
> Cleaning and cruising today. Damn I love these Zeus rims.


Beautiful ride.



Wizzard said:


> My left headlight stopped working, anyone know of a good place to buy new one's online?


Flebay, Amazon, any local automotive store.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

toosweet said:


> Beautiful ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Flebay, Amazon, any local automotive store.







Wizzard said:


> My left headlight stopped working, anyone know of a good place to buy new one's online?


yea do local auto parts they carrie what you need you'll be rollin within the hour otherwise might take you a week before you get from online


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

toosweet said:


> Flebay, Amazon, any local automotive store.


Thanks!


brn2ridelo said:


> yea do local auto parts they carrie what you need you'll be rollin within the hour otherwise might take you a week before you get from online


thanks!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Who's out riding this weekend? Post up some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

A few good pics from the Westside CC picnic Saturday.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Who's out riding this weekend? Post up some pics :biggrin:


BEAST rollin' on Sunday



Hitting 80 on the fwy @ times on 
coker 5 20s, Whaaaat!


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Waiting to find more pics from the picnic Saturday. There was a green and tan 73 Caprice from TN that was mind blowing.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1706217&stc=1&d=1437449890


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Love the white top and guts!


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=322yMZyIM98

1st video from Saturday. 4:20 for mine and 8:20 for the amazing 73 from Tennesee.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Patrick B said:


> Love the white top and guts!


Thanks homie


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

_Low mileage rebuilt 350 (less than 20K) and an even newer rebuilt transmission - $1000_
_Front clip (Header panel, headlight buckets,head lights, front fillers, all bezels and trim, including header lip trim and 76 grille) - $700_
_Skirts - $100_
_Chromed front windshield mouldings - $200_
_Polished hood trim and fender corners (the trim that is close to the windshield and cowl) - $100_
_42" working moonroof - $400_
_Rocker mouldings - $200_
_Drivers side 76 tail light with broken housing, all metal is good - $75_
_Quarter glass - $100_
_Rear windshield $100_
_Chromed light bezels for the fenders and quarters - $100_
_New but dirty door, trunk, and window weather stripping, its installed but fresh - $100_
_Frame has some reinforcements._
_Racked for 8 in the trunk._
_Still has cylinders and hoses._
_I have all glass, car is complete. Paint prison killed the project._
_Car is in San Diego._
_I am open to negotiation, looking for a 67 fastback and have cash in hand to put on top. Lets talk._
_Willing to look at trades as well. Not looking to deal with rust._
_619-905-7101


I am PM'ing everyone who PMd me right now. These prices DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING.

TEXT ME FOR FASTER RESPONSE._


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1706217&stc=1&d=1437449890


looking good out there!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

orlando said:


> looking good out there!


Thanks homie


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Patrick B said:


> View attachment 1695777
> View attachment 1695785


Bump these up, who need some 74 skirts?


----------



## 76Monster (Jun 20, 2015)

My 75 Impala


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

This followed me home this weekend.......get ready for repeats of all the "normal" questions lol


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> _Low mileage rebuilt 350 (less than 20K) and an even newer rebuilt transmission - $1000_
> _Front clip (Header panel, headlight buckets,head lights, front fillers, all bezels and trim, including header lip trim and 76 grille) - $700_
> _Skirts - $100_
> _Chromed front windshield mouldings - $200_
> ...


Any pics of vehicle


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

very nice.


76Monster said:


> My 75 Impala


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

OGJordan said:


> This followed me home this weekend.......get ready for repeats of all the "normal" questions lol
> View attachment 1708049


20ft dove trailer is the way to go if you have a glasshouse


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> 20ft dove trailer is the way to go if you have a glasshouse


Only way to go with ANY lowrider really. Cracks me up seeing people tow with 16 footers


----------



## 76Monster (Jun 20, 2015)

spook said:


> very nice.
> 
> 
> 76Monster said:
> ...


Thanks homeboy


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

OGJordan said:


> This followed me home this weekend.......get ready for repeats of all the "normal" questions lol
> View attachment 1708049


looks real OG
post up pics of the car
once you go GLASS HOUSE you never go back
these cars get in your blood


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

OGJordan said:


> This followed me home this weekend.......get ready for repeats of all the "normal" questions lol
> View attachment 1708049


Looks clean good find.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I will when I get it cleaned up a little this weekend, got rained on a lot. If you look back like 20 pages this is the one the homie from Indy picked up with big wheels on it then did the spindle swap.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

OGJordan said:


> I will when I get it cleaned up a little this weekend, got rained on a lot. If you look back like 20 pages this is the one the homie from Indy picked up with big wheels on it then did the spindle swap.


scrub it good to help it shed that bigwheel past


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Where is the best place to get new out side door handles?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> scrub it good to help it shed that bigwheel past


Lol Dre already started the process. I just came in from washing, clay bar, re washing, and drying it. It's about 110 degrees here so moved it in the shop to cool down then gonna start detailing.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Still looking to move few Glasshouse goodies! Anyone want a 350 5.7L chrome oil pan?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

OGJordan said:


> Lol Dre already started the process. I just came in from washing, clay bar, re washing, and drying it. It's about 110 degrees here so moved it in the shop to cool down then gonna start detailing.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Where is the best place to get new out side door handles?


I have some used ones you can get rechromed


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Where is the best place to get new out side door handles?


I SEE THEM ON FLEABAY


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

be careful of the cheap door handles 

they will yank right off...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

GM all the way


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

how can I tell which ones to get?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Some Dealerships may still carry 4 a pretty penny


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Carlos corona will chrome em for you even if they're pot metal. I still have mine for sale here if you don't have yours


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> be careful of the cheap door handles
> 
> they will yank right off...


:thumbsdown: good to know


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

QUOTE=brn2ridelo;22197026]

BAMM!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

How do you take off the vynal trim does it slide off snap off i dont want to bend it i would like to put back on once the vynaltop is removed


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> How do you take off the vynal trim does it slide off snap off i dont want to bend it i would like to put back on once the vynaltop is removed


There's a boilt in the trunk end then the rest is snap on


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

I have a 1974 glass house, sold to a friend. I never registered It when I got It, thought owner had It on non op and was building another car.
long story short, it has $648 back fees. and lost pink slip/bill of sale paper work only
friend is young and wants to get a diff car now, since this is a semi project and the now found back fees.

the car needs the front clip bolted back on (was removed to put in engine and tranny-wich needs to be hooked all up). has scrathes an a few chips.
pant is old flaked out candy red, has full nynil (in real good shape). was cut for lifts and has rack in trunk, interior is in good shape (just kind of plain) has miss matched wheels on it.

cant seem to post pics on here wit he new system. pm me with number for me to text pics to.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

sorry, just found
original post, check In cars for sale section. Ignore the original price. 
1500 / b.o


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

brn2ridelo, that looks like Landau trim minus the vinyl piece that surrounds the trim, that doesn't look quite right but never the less Jamief702 is right, just unscrew it under the decklid area and then use a plastic putty knife and pop it off. Here are what the clips look like that hold the trim on they are the far right ones, they snap onto pins/rivets and then snap into the trim. You can still buy the clips if you break them so no worries there either.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Finally got some pics of the new Glasshouse. 45k miles. Previous owner did the spindle swap so the 13s fit, put my Daytons on there. Also included a 96 SS rear end for me, need to decide whether to use that or shorten the stock one so I can get the skirts on....Need that piece of trim on the passenger side if anyone has one. Also need the seat belt retainer that sits on top of the driver headrest.....






[URL=http://s21.photobucket.com/user/OGJordan/media/Front_zpsda0katfz.jpg.html]

[/URL]





44" Moonroof coming this fall 



Pc of Trim I need: 







Console gotta GO!:


----------



## trips (Sep 11, 2013)

My 76


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice rides!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

OGJordan said:


> Finally got some pics of the new Glasshouse. 45k miles. Previous owner did the spindle swap so the 13s fit, put my Daytons on there. Also included a 96 SS rear end for me, need to decide whether to use that or shorten the stock one so I can get the skirts on....Need that piece of trim on the passenger side if anyone has one. Also need the seat belt retainer that sits on top of the driver headrest.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did these cars also have an emblem on top of the header


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

No clue. This one looks added to me but this is my first time really researching them.


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

trips said:


> My 76


Nice rides, can you post more pics of the interior? Looks sweet.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

OGJordan said:


> No clue. This one looks added to me but this is my first time really researching them.


Shorten the stock rear end you will be avoiding so many headaches.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> Shorten the stock rear end you will be avoiding so many headaches.


Caddy,caprice bubble /box less strain on your wallet with same results


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## trips (Sep 11, 2013)

toosweet said:


> Nice rides, can you post more pics of the interior? Looks sweet.


this is all I have at moment will post more soon


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Chop chop chop....cut cut cut....


----------



## sweet fleet (Jan 17, 2008)

parting out 75 convertible have everything as of now. clean fenders doors even solid trunk pan and floor pan clened and rust treated the frame and painted black. clean steering column seats door panels ext
.. solid front winshield frame cut out windows and regulators clean front and back bumpers. floor pans are rust treated and painted too much to list hood and trunk is solid text or call jason to ask what you need. complete car getting broke down body is off the frame right now. shroud fan cover inner fender wells convertible rack is in good shape ext.....305 301 7634


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

sweet fleet said:


> parting out 75 convertible have everything as of now. clean fenders doors even solid trunk pan and floor pan clened and rust treated the frame and painted black. clean steering column seats door panels ext
> .. solid front winshield frame cut out windows and regulators clean front and back bumpers. floor pans are rust treated and painted too much to list hood and trunk is solid text or call jason to ask what you need. complete car getting broke down body is off the frame right now. shroud fan cover inner fender wells convertible rack is in good shape ext.....305 301 7634


Dammmn...I'd sacrifice my hard top to bring life back into that ragtop


----------



## clownin208 (Jul 19, 2012)

Looking for both rear upper interior panels for a 75 impala ht anybody have some or can direct me where to get some also a new dash pad ... thanks


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

OGJordan said:


> Finally got some pics of the new Glasshouse. 45k miles. Previous owner did the spindle swap so the 13s fit, put my Daytons on there. Also included a 96 SS rear end for me, need to decide whether to use that or shorten the stock one so I can get the skirts on....Need that piece of trim on the passenger side if anyone has one. Also need the seat belt retainer that sits on top of the driver headrest.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she`s clean! whata score


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok GH family. What's the usual smart move for adding front speakers? I bought stuff to make FG kick panels for 5.25s but the driver side kick panel has the trunk release and the e brake and the high beam switch all in the way. Window cranks kind of kill the idea of putting them in the usual spot on the doors. What have you all done?


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

clownin208 said:


> Looking for both rear upper interior panels for a 75 impala ht anybody have some or can direct me where to get some also a new dash pad ... thanks


I've seen dash pads in fleabay, worth checking out.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

That's dirty!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Its good to see more g-houses breaking out.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

toosweet said:


> I've seen dash pads in fleabay, worth checking out.


I bought the dashtop replacement they sell on ebay...not the cap but complete top...says it's a replacement for original dashtop...

ok it's pretty nice and detailed...but is still pretty flimsy...kinda looks more like a cap with more detail...so the fix is to use the original metal dashtop...and strip all the padding off to bare metal and use as base...fits like a glove ontop of original one....


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> I bought the dashtop replacement they sell on ebay...not the cap but complete top...says it's a replacement for original dashtop...
> 
> ok it's pretty nice and detailed...but is still pretty flimsy...kinda looks more like a cap with more detail...so the fix is to use the original metal dashtop...and strip all the padding off to bare metal and use as base...fits like a glove ontop of original one....


good info i always wonderd about those replacement dashes


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> Caddy,caprice bubble /box less strain on your wallet with same results


1 Can't roll laid out unless you butcher your floor. 

2 Have to muscle the trailing arms into place. 

3 Need a drive shaft made or try to find one that fits. 

4 Also e-brake cables don't match up and got to jimmy something to work. 

5 Need to relocate spring perch to do lifts. 

To many cons in my book. Ya the price can suck but you do of it once and every thing lines up and bolts in with no fuckery.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Now correct me if I'm wrong...but the aim is to roll 13x7s right?

Now if the rear end swap entails all that...

And to shorten the rear end costs between 8 and 1200...

What's the price difference between chinas and daytons? $800-$1200? Maybe a little more but with no downtime or labor involved with removing your rear end.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Took the Glashouse to it´s first show yesterday.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Now correct me if I'm wrong...but the aim is to roll 13x7s right?
> 
> Now if the rear end swap entails all that...
> 
> ...


I have 13" daytons. The skirts sit against them without hydraulics. That's another layitlow myth. Only the prestamped have that offset. Mine are 3 years old. And it's like 300 to shorten a rearend.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

OGJordan said:


> I have 13" daytons. The skirts sit against them without hydraulics. That's another layitlow myth. Only the prestamped have that offset. Mine are 3 years old. And it's like 300 to shorten a rearend.


Good info. Someone needs to pin the rear end shortening info.


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

If you are looking to fix your dash pad, I would highly recommend Just Dashes, (justdashes.com). They actually build them back up the same way the factory did. They also do door panels and have the exact same pattern of vinyl as the factory. They charge on per order basis.


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> I bought the dashtop replacement they sell on ebay...not the cap but complete top...says it's a replacement for original dashtop...
> 
> ok it's pretty nice and detailed...but is still pretty flimsy...kinda looks more like a cap with more detail...so the fix is to use the original metal dashtop...and strip all the padding off to bare metal and use as base...fits like a glove ontop of original one....


Nice tip to know, thanks for this. Do you mind posting a pic of your final product.



impalacustom_76 said:


> If you are looking to fix your dash pad, I would highly recommend Just Dashes, (justdashes.com). They actually build them back up the same way the factory did. They also do door panels and have the exact same pattern of vinyl as the factory. They charge on per order basis.


Great info as well. Thanks.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Heres a question for you guys. I took my 75 rag out for a drive last yesterday. While driving during the day i experienced no problems. Later in the evening the car was fine with all light on but when i hit the turn signal my GEN light would come on and turn signals would not work, during the day the turn signals worked fine. This only happen when the turn signal was activated. Never once did it come on with only the lights on. Any ideas what the prob could be?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

toosweet said:


> Nice tip to know, thanks for this. Do you mind posting a pic of your final product.
> 
> 
> 
> Great info as well. Thanks.


I have pics on my Instagram...I'll see if I can post here tho


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Heres a question for you guys. I took my 75 rag out for a drive last yesterday. While driving during the day i experienced no problems. Later in the evening the car was fine with all light on but when i hit the turn signal my GEN light would come on and turn signals would not work, during the day the turn signals worked fine. This only happen when the turn signal was activated. Never once did it come on with only the lights on. Any ideas what the prob could be?


start with basics...check battery and alt....then check the headlight switch...maybe making a short


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

OGJordan said:


> I have 13" daytons. The skirts sit against them without hydraulics. That's another layitlow myth. Only the prestamped have that offset. Mine are 3 years old. And it's like 300 to shorten a rearend.


I've never rolled 13's 
was under impression all 13's rubbed regardless 
14' real Daytons clear with skirts...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

harborareaPhil said:


> I have pics on my Instagram...I'll see if I can post here tho


havnt painted yet just test fit


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> start with basics...check battery and alt....then check the headlight switch...maybe making a short


Thanks for the response. I went out today and check it with lights on and off while running and no problem. I also realized that the ignition switch is not springing back like its supposed to....I believe there might a problem with the ignition switch that might be causing the turn signal/gen problem. It might be time to change the turn signal switch and ignition switch. Does this sound possible to you?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1719729&stc=1&d=1438658423


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Thanks for the response. I went out today and check it with lights on and off while running and no problem. I also realized that the ignition switch is not springing back like its supposed to....I believe there might a problem with the ignition switch that might be causing the turn signal/gen problem. It might be time to change the turn signal switch and ignition switch. Does this sound possible to you?


check the adjustment on the the ign switch on the column...sometimes they are adjusted right or screws get loose...without actually being there I can only give u things to check...always start basic...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

make sure battery alt starter are all good...and wires tight and solid


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> make sure battery alt starter are all good...and wires tight and solid



Right on thanks Phil


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Wizzard said:


> Took the Glashouse to it´s first show yesterday.


Man :h5:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello everyone does anyone havepair of 12" subs between the rear cylinders ?? Is there enough room for box and amp??


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

I barely fit a 10" and a small amp. Not much room at all.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

What kind of headers do I need for the stock 5.7 in my 74 impala? Shortys?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Shorty


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

I had a buddy over the other day who has some camera skills. Got some good ones!


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

more


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Nice pics man.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Patrick B said:


> I barely fit a 10" and a small amp. Not much room at all.


Pics?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

July 2003 Lowrider


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Patrick B said:


> more


:thumbsup: nice


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Pics?


No I hid the whole area with a couple trim panels. The area under the rear deck is quite shallow.I bet you could get one 12 up there and make it pound with high quality equipment.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

‼Don't do business with Cardell Cook from Louisiana (1975 Caprice 2dr) or Fernando Verduzco (1971 Impala 2dr) from Chicago. Cook ordered parts from me and then tried to cancel the order after I had shipped it out and told PayPal he never received them. Verduzco ordered rocker trim and front wheel well trim from me and the post office damaged the rocker trim and instead of opening a claim thru the post office he told PayPal that I sent him damaged parts and kept the wheel well trim. If you've ever done business with me, which is most of you, you know I don't play games like this and I don't burn anybody. Been selling parts for around 4 years on here and my reputation is A-1. Watch out for these snakes‼


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry dude. Fuck shady people. Tried to go for a ride today and my shit won't start, no gas is coming to the carb. Time for a new fuel pump as soon as I get time. Could be worse I guess.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Karma is a bitch!!


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

finallyfound a painter and got fresh paint on my six


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretty...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

What color is that..its nice,


 orlando said:


> finallyfound a painter and got fresh paint on my six
> View attachment 1727106
> View attachment 1727114


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Dammmm



heartofthacity said:


> ‼Don't do business with Cardell Cook from Louisiana (1975 Caprice 2dr) or Fernando Verduzco (1971 Impala 2dr) from Chicago. Cook ordered parts from me and then tried to cancel the order after I had shipped it out and told PayPal he never received them. Verduzco ordered rocker trim and front wheel well trim from me and the post office damaged the rocker trim and instead of opening a claim thru the post office he told PayPal that I sent him damaged parts and kept the wheel well trim. If you've ever done business with me, which is most of you, you know I don't play games like this and I don't burn anybody. Been selling parts for around 4 years on here and my reputation is A-1. Watch out for these snakes‼


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

spook said:


> What color is that..its nice,


laser metalic blue


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

orlando said:


> finallyfound a painter and got fresh paint on my six
> View attachment 1727106
> View attachment 1727114


Looking good homie


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> ‼Don't do business with Cardell Cook from Louisiana (1975 Caprice 2dr) or Fernando Verduzco (1971 Impala 2dr) from Chicago. Cook ordered parts from me and then tried to cancel the order after I had shipped it out and told PayPal he never received them. Verduzco ordered rocker trim and front wheel well trim from me and the post office damaged the rocker trim and instead of opening a claim thru the post office he told PayPal that I sent him damaged parts and kept the wheel well trim. If you've ever done business with me, which is most of you, you know I don't play games like this and I don't burn anybody. Been selling parts for around 4 years on here and my reputation is A-1. Watch out for these snakes‼


sorry to hear that man!!!!! That is the exact reason I stopped dealing with Ebay. I sell MC parts and got burned like that through ebay. Thanks for the info Hope those guys know better then to try to deal on here again.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> ‼Don't do business with Cardell Cook from Louisiana (1975 Caprice 2dr) or Fernando Verduzco (1971 Impala 2dr) from Chicago. Cook ordered parts from me and then tried to cancel the order after I had shipped it out and told PayPal he never received them. Verduzco ordered rocker trim and front wheel well trim from me and the post office damaged the rocker trim and instead of opening a claim thru the post office he told PayPal that I sent him damaged parts and kept the wheel well trim. If you've ever done business with me, which is most of you, you know I don't play games like this and I don't burn anybody. Been selling parts for around 4 years on here and my reputation is A-1. Watch out for these snakes‼


thanks for the heads up for all our GLASSHOUSE brothers.... Hope u get it resolve in your favor .. theres been alot of brothers that been burn on this forum... :banghead:


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Fuel pump changed. It takes 6 beers to change it and get the lines primed back up! haha.

What headlight replacement kits have you guys used? I'd like to have brighter lights, but no led rings or anything like that, I still wanna rock my half moons.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Still having fuel issues. Seems like my best next move is to drop the tank and have it cleaned out. If you all have any advice or tricks please feel free to share!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Patrick B said:


> Still having fuel issues. Seems like my best next move is to drop the tank and have it cleaned out. If you all have any advice or tricks please feel free to share!


get a compressor remove the lines at the carburetor and gas tank and blow the lines .......you'll be surprised as to see what comes out


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks. I've blown the lines and it runs for a few minutes but then loses pressure again.


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

Patrick B said:


> Thanks. I've blown the lines and it runs for a few minutes but then loses pressure again.


have you changed the fuel filter that sits inside the front of the carburetor?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Patrick B said:


> Thanks. I've blown the lines and it runs for a few minutes but then loses pressure again.


Hey dog it's the carburetor clean that fucker out then you be good I had same problem


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, a few more things to try! I'm going out of town for a few days but I gotta get this thing running for the last few months of cruising weather.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

nor-cal-40oz said:


> have you changed the fuel filter that sits inside the front of the carburetor?


I pulled the gas line fitting off the carb and there is no filter there. Is that where it should be?


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

Patrick B said:


> I pulled the gas line fitting off the carb and there is no filter there. Is that where it should be?


There seems to be no fuel filter in your carb, my 76 has this inside the pic you just posted:

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d...edirectkeyword=fuel+filter&pt=02515&ppt=C0023

Make sure you get the "Short" filter and not the long one..

Also why do you have a plug going to the front of the carb?!?! To the right of the fuel line...


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

I bought this car two months ago. Never really noticed that until now.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Patrick B said:


> I bought this car two months ago. Never really noticed that until now.


I had an 86 monte ss with a carbed vortec350. It had a glass fuel filter and ran great. I didnt want that glass filter so i got a replacement wix filter. Solid. Iput it on and the car instantly ran like shit. Would idle then just die out. I retimed it. Adjusted idle. Didnt work. I put the old filter back on and problem instantly solved. Never could explain it but it happened. Might be your issue?


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Who knows. Car ran decent until a week ago, plenty of long cruises.

Tomorrows test will be to see if it runs using a longer piece of gas line and a gas can - bypassing the maybe crapped up gas tank. 

Tonight's side project at work will be watching Youtube videos about how carbs work and troubleshooting fuel problems. I'm pretty inexperienced with older engines.


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

Patrick, that is an Edelbrock Performer Carb, it doesn't have the internal filters like what we are used to with our Rochesters. It has 2 filter screens before the needle and seat, you need to take the top off to access them. Here is the manual for it, scroll down to page 20 and you can see the 2 screens http://www.edelbrock.com/automotive/misc/tech-center/dl/carb-owners-manual.pdf also the port that is plugged is probably because someone took the vapor cannister off the care, they are normally in the left front inner fender, here is a picture of all of the ports http://www.hotrodders.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=60018&d=1321882911 Hope that helps, also your "silk" filter inside of the gas tank could be plugged, try running it with your gas cap off and see what it does.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Very big thanks! I'll get after it tomorrow.


----------



## hardcore76caprice (Dec 8, 2008)

It's Saturday night time for a cruise


----------



## hardcore76caprice (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

hardcore76caprice said:


> View attachment 1733026


Must be a common color


----------



## hardcore76caprice (Dec 8, 2008)

Think it is its the third iv come across. Your ride has been very inspiring


----------



## hardcore76caprice (Dec 8, 2008)

My other ghouse


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

hardcore76caprice said:


> My other ghouse
> View attachment 1733146


thanks!
these cars are getting harder to find these days, can`t go wrong with more than 1


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

So we got the gas tank off and it looks fantastic inside. Don't see any reason to even get it cleaned out. Just going to replace the filter at the bottom of the pick up tube and put it back together. On to another potential fix.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Switched from an AutoZone fuel pump to Napa and it runs like a boss. Just gotta put the tank back on. Won't buy actual parts from AZ again.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Where can i get after market clips for the side moldings?


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

spook said:


> Where can i get after market clips for the side moldings?


Was up bro I got some good clips to install ur side mouldings hit me up 
And I got ur package ty.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

ok,, i'll text you later today...glad you got the letter..thanks again. .


76classic said:


> Was up bro I got some good clips to install ur side mouldings hit me up
> And I got ur package ty.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

spook said:


> Where can i get after market clips for the side moldings?


I HAVE MAYBE A 12 N.O.S. PLASTIC CLIPS


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

If anyone needs front bumper fillers for a 76' caprice,let me know,if you pay for shipping,you can have them. Just trying to clean out my garage,I don't have a glasshouse anymore,but I like seeing new ones on lil,hopefully I can help someone out. PM me...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

do you have any more side molding clips?


heartofthacity said:


> 75-76 Caprice side trim clips


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Anybody that's done the 96ss rearend swap........did you mess with different Master Cylinder or no?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Hello everyone does anyone havepair of 12" subs between the rear cylinders ?? Is there enough room for box and amp??



ALL DAY EVERY DAY.. i GOT TWO KICKER CVX 12'S in the trunk with 6 batterys ..with sub box was made for a 78 caddy about 20 years..

Hey Glasshouse family, I hope every body is doing okay..Im still alive, but I dont get out much..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Video


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

spook said:


> do you have any more side molding clips?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

where can i get some..whats the part number..thanks..


MR.59 said:


>


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

spook said:


> where can i get some..whats the part number..thanks..


no idea on a part number
all i got are these left


----------



## LOTSO-SOUTHBOUND (Sep 7, 2015)

Whats up you guys, hows it looking with a date for glasshouse fest?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

LOTSO-SOUTHBOUND said:


> Whats up you guys, hows it looking with a date for glasshouse fest?


X2


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

FLYER IS BEING MADE

OCTOBER 17 

EYLSIAN PARK, 11-DARK

GLASSHOUSE FEST PICNIC 

*date is set see you there


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :boink: :420:


:wave:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

harborareaPhil said:


> View attachment 1746833


I hope to go. It'll be my first time going.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> View attachment 1746833




see you there :x:


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Damn, wish I could make the long ass trip for the GHFEST!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Black dish black spokes gives the car a whole different look


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> Black dish black spokes gives the car a whole different look


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

harborareaPhil said:


> View attachment 1746833


:thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Alright guys gotta question. My power seat wouldn't raise up in the rear. Everything else was fine, took the seat out today to clean up all the motors, check the connections etc. Well, it picked up like an ejection seat lol. I've got a 50/50 split, power driver. I thought they had left the rear mounting bolts out, but turns out the rear motors/lifts are apart. Looks like the bottom of the motors are missing on both sides? Anywho, what can I do to fix this? Anyone sell motors or do I need to buy a whole seat base? all other funtions are fine:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SOLD


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

harborareaPhil said:


> View attachment 1749937
> 
> 
> if anyone needs this $60 firm
> ...


hey homie, whats the part number on that dash pad?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> 20ft dove trailer is the way to go if you have a glasshouse


New to trailers but was wondering what a "dove trailer" is?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Dove trailer 











Johnny562 said:


> New to trailers but was wondering what a "dove trailer" is?


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Second attempt at some decent looking trunk panels to clean up the trunk area.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Anyone looking for a parts car 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/5239527013.html


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Weres everybody at, we pitching in for taco man for the Ghouse picnic
I think I will be better than buying meat and someone bbqing all day and cheaper so if possible whos ever going show of hands I already got 4 going.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LOTSO-SOUTHBOUND (Sep 7, 2015)

76classic said:


> Weres everybody at, we pitching in for taco man for the Ghouse picnic
> I think I will be better than buying meat and someone bbqing all day and cheaper so if possible whos ever going show of hands I already got 4 going.


We are definetly going, how much are we looking at per head if we do get a taco man, and whats up with drinks? Does everybody bring there own? Whats the plan? I seen a few people say that they were going on instagram but nobody is saying they are on here. We should possibly get a roll call going on to establish how much per head and see if its even worth getting a taco man and to try to organize it already because it is next weekend.


----------



## LOTSO-SOUTHBOUND (Sep 7, 2015)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ok I'll answer since I'm from the original crew that started the fest picnic 

through the years we have tried a few different things...one year taco man...problem a lot of people didnt want to pitch in so few of us paid more than our share (which money part could care less) but guy was expensive 

we had a fest members club cook food (like a taco man but not so expensive) but had low turnout to picnic so once again more money

so last couple picnics members have brought meat and beers and cooked and shared...which worked out the best

I know a couple brothers are gonna bring meat etc to share...ill have drinks like always so if anyone wants to bring anything it will be potluck style...this isn't any formal sponsored picnic just glasshouse brothers enjoying what we like best...glasshouses 

most of us just use Instagram now...this forum has been a ghostown for awhile...

would be nice to get back where we were years ago...hope to have a good turnout this year got a lot more interest and couple more cars built so hope to see a lot of glasshouses.....mine still in pieces


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

bye the way I'm GLASSHOUSE FIEND...so hit me up on ig anytime


----------



## LOTSO-SOUTHBOUND (Sep 7, 2015)

harborareaPhil said:


> ok I'll answer since I'm from the original crew that started the fest picnic
> 
> through the years we have tried a few different things...one year taco man...problem a lot of people didnt want to pitch in so few of us paid more than our share (which money part could care less) but guy was expensive
> 
> ...


If its a potluck style event then put us down for plates,cups,and napkins. I hope we do get a really good turnout this year. Even my pops was saying layitlow isnt what it is used to be.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok sounds good was just throwing it out there so nobody had to be cooking that day but if we tryed to get a head count I think it would be better to get get s taco man I know couple that can hook me up so its just a option, other wise we should make a list of what is needed so we can all bring something different.


----------



## LOTSO-SOUTHBOUND (Sep 7, 2015)

76classic said:


> Ok sounds good was just throwing it out there so nobody had to be cooking that day but if we tryed to get a head count I think it would be better to get get s taco man I know couple that can hook me up so its just a option, other wise we should make a list of what is needed so we can all bring something different.


I think we should get a head count either way, whether we get a taco man so we can see how much per head or we bring stuff so that we can make a list to see whats needed.


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

LET'S TRY ORGANIZE THIS IF ALL POSSIBLE OR AS BEST AS WE CAN FOR THE SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME WE HAVE TILL THIS EVENT. ANY AND ALL SUGGESTIONS ARE WELCOMED.:h5: I'M DOWN FOR THE TAQUERO ALSO IF IT IS REASONABLE, BUT I DO REALIZE FOR THAT WE DEFINITELY NEED A HEAD COUNT TOO. :dunno::thumbsup:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

WUDDUPP GLASSHOUSE FAM :wave:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> View attachment 1766537
> 
> WUDDUPP GLASSHOUSE FAM :wave:


Nice ride


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

I love this pic from yesterday. Headed to a car show in a few hrs. Have a good Saturday GHFam!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## colo63impala (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a 1976 glasshouse does Anybody know we're i can buy the chrome trim that goes on this side windows


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

colo63impala said:


> I have a 1976 glasshouse does Anybody know we're i can buy the chrome trim that goes on this side windows
> View attachment 1768505


Get in line homie!..lol


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Quick question will 13x7 roadsters rub the skirt on my stock raghouse?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Mine barely did but i re adjusted the skirt then the rubbing stopped 



BIGJOE619 said:


> Quick question will 13x7 roadsters rub the skirt on my stock raghouse?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

colo63impala said:


> I have a 1976 glasshouse does Anybody know we're i can buy the chrome trim that goes on this side windows
> View attachment 1768505


:rofl::rofl: ....... :loco:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Heres my Ghouse


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Nice.


toker1 said:


> Heres my Ghouse


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Fest pics anyone?. ...just here like a crackhead waiting for a hit 
:banghead:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> Fest pics anyone?. ...just here like a crackhead waiting for a hit
> :banghead:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

The rest of the pics are on my phone.....and I have a difficult time posting them but I'll try


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

looking to buy a impala in cali, anyone that mite want to sell pm me.:thumbsup: 71-75


----------



## LOTSO-SOUTHBOUND (Sep 7, 2015)

Yesterday at glasshouse fest 2015


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Fest pics anyone?. ...just here like a crackhead waiting for a hit
> :banghead:


:roflmao:


----------



## egutierrez90640 (Oct 30, 2007)

Quick question guys I am working on a 76 caprice- will a Monte Carlo gas tank work and what Year?
Thanks


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

egutierrez90640 said:


> Quick question guys I am working on a 76 caprice- will a Monte Carlo gas tank work and what Year?
> Thanks


Dont know but I know 67 impalas do


----------



## egutierrez90640 (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for the info:thumbsup:Bro!!!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

egutierrez90640 said:


> thanks for the info:thumbsup:Bro!!!


U need a gas tank I have one if u need it u can have it free let me know.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

So the two brown cars are both '75s? Those grills are sweet. Can that fit on my 74?


----------



## egutierrez90640 (Oct 30, 2007)

thank Bro, the reason I am looking for a gas tank, I remember some one telling me that if I use a 1975-76 Monte Carlo gas tank it will not hit the floor when I lay the car!? The gas tank you have is it off a Glasshouse?


----------



## egutierrez90640 (Oct 30, 2007)

76classic said:


> U need a gas tank I have one if u need it u can have it free let me know.



thank Bro, the reason I am looking for a gas tank, I remember some one telling me that if I use a 1975-76 Monte Carlo gas tank it will not hit the floor when I lay the car!? The gas*tank you* have is it off a Glasshouse?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Long lost twins!!! Im gonna be driving the black one while the red one is in paint this month (i hope)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dezzy, can you call me back about my car?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

egutierrez90640 said:


> thank Bro, the reason I am looking for a gas tank, I remember some one telling me that if I use a 1975-76 Monte Carlo gas tank it will not hit the floor when I lay the car!? The gas*tank you* have is it off a Glasshouse?


If your looking for a 74-77 MC gas tank give me a call i have one. 9099643029


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> Dezzy, can you call me back about my car?


I re-sold it like you asked me to because you said you didn't have space or the money to ship it. Payment will be sent with the fillers tomorrow


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I re-sold it like you asked me to because you said you didn't have space or the money to ship it. Payment will be sent with the fillers tomorrow


PAYMENT IN FULL?
you know i didn`t want a payment plan,,,,,,,
glad you could get it sold, it`s been a long time, ,,,,, 
you should have listed it for the G/H family on here, ill be not needing those bumper ends after all
( give me a return call so i don`t have to come on here to track you down )


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Og 74 Impala/Caprice and 75 Impala front, middle, and rear corner fillers. I also have middles.
> Both sets nice and still flexible. Not aftermarket fibercraps. Pm if interested.


after everything comes true
i won`t be needing these red rear corners, will be reselling them after they get here


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

anyone got 76 rear fillers?


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

I'd be interested in those rear fillers as well.


----------



## egutierrez90640 (Oct 30, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> If your looking for a 74-77 MC gas tank give me a call i have one. 9099643029


I will call you tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

impalacustom_76 said:


> I'd be interested in those rear fillers as well.


LETS HOP HE SENDS THEM ALONG WITH MY MONEY
I BOUGHT THEM FILLERS OVER A YEAR AGO, AND NEVER SEEN THEM


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> PAYMENT IN FULL?
> you know i didn`t want a payment plan,,,,,,,
> glad you could get it sold, it`s been a long time, ,,,,,
> you should have listed it for the G/H family on here, ill be not needing those bumper ends after all
> ( give me a return call so i don`t have to come on here to track you down )


:drama:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> :drama:


 YUP!:drama: DIDN`T GET ANYTHING SAYING IT`S BEEN SENT
HE IGNORES THE TEXT, PHONE MESSAGES


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

egutierrez90640 said:


> I will call you tomorrow:thumbsup:


Sounds good hit me up


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> YUP!:drama: DIDN`T GET ANYTHING SAYING IT`S BEEN SENT
> HE IGNORES THE TEXT, PHONE MESSAGES


time to put him on blast carnal, he better cough up the feria ese :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> time to put him on blast carnal, he better cough up the feria ese :nicoderm:


just sent me a fedex tracking #
Pending
[HR][/HR]



TACOMA, WA US


Scheduled delivery: 


Pending









[HR][/HR]


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> YUP!:drama: DIDN`T GET ANYTHING SAYING IT`S BEEN SENT
> HE IGNORES THE TEXT, PHONE MESSAGES


You really want your business in the streets huh? Ok fine here it is: You said you wanted to buy my 74 Caprice but didn't have all the money so I told you we could work out a payment plan and that you could just ship it after it was all paid for. You said a couple months and it took damn near a year for you to finish payments. Then at the end you said wanted the filler and I told you I'd just throw them in the trunk instead of charging you shipping. After that you gave me some long drawn out story about how you were going through this and that blah blah blah and you now don't have the space for it or the money to ship it. Mind you, I stored it at my brother's house with the understanding that it would be paid for and shipped out in a few months. As you can imagine he was less than pleased that a year rolled by and the car was still sitting in his car port while his own car was out in the snow and rain. You asked me if I could try and resale it up here and you apologized up and down and gave me another long drawn out story. I didn't put it on the gh fest because I didn't want your business out there letting everybody know that you couldn't fulfill your end of the deal and bought something you couldn't purchase. The guy who originally wanted to cash me out for the car right before you sent the first payment saw it back on Craigslist and wanted to know what happened and why I turned him down saying I had it sold and guaranteed to be shipped to cali. He didn't have all the money, sounds familiar doesn't it, so I told him we could do a payment plan and it'd be no big deal. I let you know that that was in motion and I would send you payment and soon as he dropped it off, last week. All of a sudden you're saying not to sell your car and that you'll ship it down to cali. I reminded you that I'm a man of my word and I honor my agreements so the car was going to be sold to the local guy. Then you went on with another drawn out story, you're pretty good at those by now, about how you want your money right this second all of a sudden. That's funny that you didn't want me to accept a payment plan like I let you do for a year. Point blank period you didn't hold up your end of the deal and I stored it at my brother's house for over a year and didn't charge you a red cent. And you didn't have to track me down on anywhere. I told you I was done with you and your stories and I won't be communicating with you unless I'm sending a payment. There's nothing more to talk about and anybody who's ever done business with me, and that's most of you, know my name is good and I don't bullshit and I don't do this social media back and forth shit.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> time to put him on blast carnal, he better cough up the feria ese :nicoderm:


Mind your business


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sorry for the long drawn out story fellas, but bring this out in front was the only way he would respond back


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Mind your business


you need to handle your own business first puto, then you can come dance with me



MR.59 said:


> LET THE FEST KNOW MY BUSINESS , GUYS THAT KNOW ME KNOW IM 100% IN
> YOU BEEN SAYING "I TOOK A YEAR TO PAY" YOU BEEN REPEATING THAT STORY SO LONG, THAT YOU HAD ME BELIEVING THAT!
> PAYPAL KEEPS GOOD RECORDS, YOU WERE GIVEN 3/4 OF THE MONEY IN THE 1ST MONTH WE MADE THE DEAL,,,,,,,THE BALANCE ON THE NEXT MONTH, NOW YOU WERE PAID IN FULL,,,,,,,,,,,,,, YES I GOT THE PAGES THAT SHOW YOU WERE PAID AND HOW FAST, SO STOP THIS NONESENSE OF MY TAKING A YEAR TO PAY YOU OFF
> 
> ...


simon ese, give him some rope to hang himself ayee


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

No wonder Lowriding is dying, everyone is on a payment plan. Lowriders need to get their drug monies up.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

RobLBC said:


> No wonder Lowriding is dying, everyone is on a payment plan. Lowriders need to get their drug monies up.


simon ese, a lil drug money never hurt anyone


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

I learned Mr. 59 is really Mr. 74 caprice :rimshot:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

For a minute there I thought I was on Facebook reading some dirty laundry. ....can we have a clean up glasshouse fest isle 74-76 please


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Oh no...now this shit is becoming reality t.v drama and side busters chiming in like viejas


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

Funny novela shit.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

jjarez79 said:


> and side busters chiming in like viejas


Like you just did?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I didnt didnt comment on anything, I just said this place is becoming drama all the sudden...all I came in here to see was glasshouses not two guys fighting about some exchange gone wrong


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Lol. Brady's roll a nice Raghouse!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Lol. Brady's roll a nice Raghouse!


Clean 74


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Marsha Rollin harder than Mack 10 in "on them thangs" video..


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


LOWRIDERS AND VW WESTY VANS!:thumbsup:


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

JUST ME said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Mind your business


WELL SAID HOMIE


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

Found me a 76 caprice HT, might be going to pick it up tomorrow. BTW, dope thread.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


olamite said:


> Found me a 76 caprice HT, might be going to pick it up tomorrow. BTW, dope thread.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

olamite said:


> Found me a 76 caprice HT, might be going to pick it up tomorrow. BTW, dope thread.


post pics of your new car!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1788545&stc=1&d=1447826619


----------



## grandville1992 (Nov 19, 2015)

What's up. After checkin' out this thread for a long time I decided to pull the trigger and register. Still tryin' to figure out how to post images here in this piece but I want to contribute. I'm working on a factory triple black '76 Glasshouse. It's been a dream of mine of own one and after looking everywhere-I found one in Tacoma,Washington which I rolled over early on a Sunday morning,bought,and drove back here to Spokane that same day. 340 miles in style.  She needs lots of work,but I do resto work and custom work as well. I'm hoping to make my Caprice real slick before long. Winter project(if I can force myself to not drive it...haha). I've owned numerous cars including lots of Impalas and even a '76 Caprice "Sport Sedan" back in 2006/2007. If "Heart Of The City" still posts in here-I'd be interested in locating some parts as well.


----------



## grandville1992 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Here she is......*


----------



## grandville1992 (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1788545&stc=1&d=1447826619


damn!
your car looks good too:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

grandville1992 said:


> View attachment 1789481


very nice!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> damn!
> your car looks good too:thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## grandville1992 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks my man. It's going to be a chore for sure but it will be worth it in the long run for me at least. The '76 Caprice Landau is my favorite ride from the 70's. The Impalas are dope,I like the Rivvies too but there is just something about a Glasshouse I love. I feel with the '76-it's the fact you can see the inklings of the 77's that were to come but in the last of the big bodies. Took me a long time to find one in triple black and wasn't all rusted out.


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

grandville1992 said:


> Thanks my man. It's going to be a chore for sure but it will be worth it in the long run for me at least. The '76 Caprice Landau is my favorite ride from the 70's. The Impalas are dope,I like the Rivvies too but there is just something about a Glasshouse I love. I feel with the '76-it's the fact you can see the inklings of the 77's that were to come but in the last of the big bodies. Took me a long time to find one in triple black and wasn't all rusted out.


 really nice car bro good luck on ur journey


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats!


grandville1992 said:


> View attachment 1789473


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh snaps, look what I found. Nicest set I have had and not even brittle. For a vinyl top car. I have the clips around here somewhere toO :naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

grandville1992 said:


> What's up. After checkin' out this thread for a long time I decided to pull the trigger and register. Still tryin' to figure out how to post images here in this piece but I want to contribute. I'm working on a factory triple black '76 Glasshouse. It's been a dream of mine of own one and after looking everywhere-I found one in Tacoma,Washington which I rolled over early on a Sunday morning,bought,and drove back here to Spokane that same day. 340 miles in style.  She needs lots of work,but I do resto work and custom work as well. I'm hoping to make my Caprice real slick before long. Winter project(if I can force myself to not drive it...haha). I've owned numerous cars including lots of Impalas and even a '76 Caprice "Sport Sedan" back in 2006/2007. If "Heart Of The City" still posts in here-I'd be interested in locating some parts as well.


Nice! Use photobucket to post full size pics


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Nice,


grandville1992 said:


> View attachment 1789473


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## grandville1992 (Nov 19, 2015)

Heartofthecity-I'm looking for those vinyl top pieces for the bay windows. Mine is getting a new black top put back on. I don't have those(sigh)...and I know how much of a pain they are to find.


----------



## grandville1992 (Nov 19, 2015)

Siiiiiiick.


jaimef702 said:


> View attachment 1790185


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

grandville1992 said:


> Siiiiiiick.


Urs look hella nice also man's thanks


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

grandville1992 said:


> View attachment 1789481


from the looks of it just needs skirts and a set of 13s and callit a day and enjoy cruising it


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

grandville1992 said:


> Heartofthecity-I'm looking for those vinyl top pieces for the bay windows. Mine is getting a new black top put back on. I don't have those(sigh)...and I know how much of a pain they are to find.


Yea and once you find a set you gotta find a place that'll rechrome em. Like jewelry when they're done tho :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

jaimef702 said:


> View attachment 1790185


Good lookin ride.


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

So they can rechrome the quarter glass trim? I am thankful I still have the set I bought from GM in '96. Do they chrome it on the inside like GM or is it chromed on the surface like the headlight bezels?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

BIG RED said:


> Good lookin ride.


Thanks homie


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

If only I had Michael J. Fox's time machine


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

I wonder if that is Janesville WI, that's where my baby was born.


heartofthacity said:


>


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

impalacustom_76 said:


> So they can rechrome the quarter glass trim? I am thankful I still have the set I bought from GM in '96. Do they chrome it on the inside like GM or is it chromed on the surface like the headlight bezels?


I imagine they just dip the whole thing. It'd be easier. And you was buying glasshouse trim in '96 :wow: I was buying hot wheels


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Reminds me of the restoration Phil is doing. How's that coming along btw?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Reminds me of the restoration Phil is doing. How's that coming along btw?


It's probably gona be better than new......when it eventually hits the road who knows???


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

So I ran into an issue this weekend where I pulled the Glasshouse out the garage with no issue. When I was ready to pull it back into the garage, I turn the key, heard one click, and the car just died. Turn the key every time after that and not a single noise. Also note that there is no power at this point (no headlights, no dash lights, etc…). I reset the battery, this time I check to see if headlights turn on and they did!!!, I then go back to turn the key and the same thing happens… heard one click, and the car just died. Turn the key every time after that and not a single noise and again there is no power (no headlights, no dash lights, etc…).

At this point, I’m thinking the battery died so I grab by Craftsman charger/jumper and I set it to the 50A jump start setting, go to turn the key, NOTHING!!! 

Note: The battery is a few months old and so are the post connectors. 
Note: Checked the battery voltage with a meter and registered 12.6v.

One thing I did notice that I found strange was that the positive post is sparking like crazy when connecting my jumper cable to it. 

Any help is appreciated fellas!!!


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> So I ran into an issue this weekend where I pulled the Glasshouse out the garage with no issue. When I was ready to pull it back into the garage, I turn the key, heard one click, and the car just died. Turn the key every time after that and not a single noise. Also note that there is no power at this point (no headlights, no dash lights, etc…). I reset the battery, this time I check to see if headlights turn on and they did!!!, I then go back to turn the key and the same thing happens… heard one click, and the car just died. Turn the key every time after that and not a single noise and again there is no power (no headlights, no dash lights, etc…).
> 
> At this point, I’m thinking the battery died so I grab by Craftsman charger/jumper and I set it to the 50A jump start setting, go to turn the key, NOTHING!!!
> 
> ...


Was sup Johnny... Hope you get that short fix bro, oh by the way, speaking of short, did you check the fuse box.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

peterjm97 said:


> Was sup Johnny... Hope you get that short fix bro, oh by the way, speaking of short, did you check the fuse box.


Sup, Peter!!! No, I did not. Was planning on working on it this weekend. Just needed some tips before I proceed.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Posted a few goodies to my parts page :inout: If you're looking for a deluxe passenger mirror or some fillers check it out


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

Yep, our family has owned the '76 since 1983, I bought all brand new trim, virtually every piece of chrome for the car, in 1996 when I fixed it up.


heartofthacity said:


> I imagine they just dip the whole thing. It'd be easier. And you was buying glasshouse trim in '96 :wow: I was buying hot wheels


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> Sup, Peter!!! No, I did not. Was planning on working on it this weekend. Just needed some tips before I proceed.


Good luck brother, electric works are always a mission. Also check steering column too. The 77 Monte I had back in the 90's ran into an almost similar scenario were it would click and no start, it had to do with the ignition switch. I am guessing since it's a chevy it would give you a start. Happy thanksgiving bro


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Oh snaps, look what I found. Nicest set I have had and not even brittle. For a vinyl top car. I have the clips around here somewhere toO :naughty:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm moving my bumper up an inch to get rid of the gap due to the missing front filler panels. Here's my crooked driver side bumper mount!


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Done


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ac delete 

Double hump crossmember for dual exhaust 

Nice clean passenger deluxe mirror with all hardware


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Fellas i got 1 NOS headlight bezel in box for a 1975 caprice. $250. 7036750244


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Scraped a hole in my gas tank today. Shit. Is there another tank that will work in a 74 and get more clearance?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Patrick B said:


> Scraped a hole in my gas tank today. Shit. Is there another tank that will work in a 74 and get more clearance?


67-68 Impala


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Fully loaded, 1 owner, under 13k original miles headed to Minnesota...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

250 shipped NOS drivers side 7036750244


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

cheloRO75 said:


> Fully loaded, 1 owner, under 13k original miles headed to Minnesota...


 How many you have now?!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

Chrome Front Sway Bar for 1971-1976 Chevrolet Impala or Caprice. Should also fit Buick LeSabre 1971-1976, Bel Air 1971-1975, Oldsmobile Delta 88 1971-1976, Pontiac Bonnevile, Catalina, Parisienne 1971-1976, Grandville 1971-1975
$175 shipped. Used but chrome is in great condition


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

anyone from here score them sidewindow frames on fleabay?


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

I saw them, but forgot to go back. What did they sell for?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Patrick B said:


> I saw them, but forgot to go back. What did they sell for?


little over 300.00


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

JustCruisin said:


> How many you have now?!



4 but might sell one soon


----------



## orchid66ragss (Aug 27, 2003)

Anybody have quarter glass trim with clips for sale


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

1975 caprice NOS drivers side headlight bezel in perfect condition with box!!!! $200


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


Who makes custom grills how much they go for?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANY DASH`S CRACK WITH THESE COLD NIGHTS?


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> anyone from here score them sidewindow frames on fleabay?


I Did


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGBEN said:


> I Did


nice!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> ANY DASH`S CRACK WITH THESE COLD NIGHTS?


my dash has a crack in it from these cold ass damn nights:tears:


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

That sucks! I'm waiting on a gas tank to show up. My daughter who is in the Navy will be home for Christmas, gotta be ready to take her for a cruise.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

Johnny562 said:


> So I ran into an issue this weekend where I pulled the Glasshouse out the garage with no issue. When I was ready to pull it back into the garage, I turn the key, heard one click, and the car just died. Turn the key every time after that and not a single noise. Also note that there is no power at this point (no headlights, no dash lights, etc…). I reset the battery, this time I check to see if headlights turn on and they did!!!, I then go back to turn the key and the same thing happens… heard one click, and the car just died. Turn the key every time after that and not a single noise and again there is no power (no headlights, no dash lights, etc…).
> 
> At this point, I’m thinking the battery died so I grab by Craftsman charger/jumper and I set it to the 50A jump start setting, go to turn the key, NOTHING!!!
> 
> ...


sounds like there's a short at the wires on starter....the battery power '+' goes to starter first....might just be a loose nut on starter or bad wire...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam I missed a lot of drama....

glasshouse days of our life


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam I missed a lot of drama....
> 
> glasshouse days of our life


how is your car coming along?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

CHRISTMAS SPECIAL
NOS DRIVERS HEAD LIGHT BEZEL IN PERFECT CONDITIONS IN BOX. FITS 1975 CAPRICE 76 IMPALA
$150 SHIPPED


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Anybody need armrest toppers (cushion) for 1975 Impala..? No cracks just need redyed.. Lemme know


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Where are all the pics???


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Chrome plated Side markers. Polished Hood cowl trim. $ 250 in san diego. Pm me offers. Sold my glasshouse, wanna clear the garage. Also have almost new door weather stripping for sale, the one that goes on the actual door not the jambs.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Chrome plated Side markers. Polished Hood cowl trim. $ 250 in san diego. Pm me offers. Sold my glasshouse, wanna clear the garage. Also have almost new door weather stripping for sale, the one that goes on the actual door not the jambs.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO GLASSHOUSE FAMILY!
(this is as far as my soial media skills go)


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Chrome plated Side markers. Polished Hood cowl trim. $ 250 in san diego. Pm me offers. Sold my glasshouse, wanna clear the garage. Also have almost new door weather stripping for sale, the one that goes on the actual door not the jambs.


save these for your next car,,,,,,,,,,,
in a few months you`ll be lookin` for a new one


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Hahaha you might be right


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> save these for your next car,,,,,,,,,,,
> in a few months you`ll be lookin` for a new one


:thumbsup:



LostInSanPedro said:


> Hahaha you might be right


yes he is


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

My homie selling his 74 for $10,500


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

1975 CAPRICE or 1976 Impala NOS DRIVERS SIDE HEADLIGHT BEZEL IN BOX PERFECT CONDITIONS FOR $125+SHIPPING. ID RATHER SEE SOMEONE FROM THE FEST GET THIS INSTEAD OF A DONK. $125+SHIPPING CANT BEAT THAT FOR NOS!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

7036750244


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Vayzfinest said:


> 1975 CAPRICE or 1976 Impala NOS DRIVERS SIDE HEADLIGHT BEZEL IN BOX PERFECT CONDITIONS FOR $125+SHIPPING. ID RATHER SEE SOMEONE FROM THE FEST GET THIS INSTEAD OF A DONK. $125+SHIPPING CANT BEAT THAT FOR NOS!


it`s always best to list here irt, gotta keep these parts in the family


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> it`s always best to list here irt, gotta keep these parts in the family


It would be nice if someone from here jumped on it but ive noticed its dead in here. Every one is on face book now days.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Vayzfinest said:


> It would be nice if someone from here jumped on it but ive noticed its dead in here. Every one is on face book now days.


whats "facebook"?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Chrome plated Side markers. Polished Hood cowl trim. $ 250 in san diego. Pm me offers. Sold my glasshouse, wanna clear the garage. Also have almost new door weather stripping for sale, the one that goes on the actual door not the jambs.


How much for weather strip


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Been some time.
Good to recognize some names in here. 
The picnic looked good as ever.


----------



## Shony-Bo (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Shony-Bo (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Shony-Bo (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Shony-Bo (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Shony-Bo (Mar 14, 2012)

Shony-Bo said:


> View attachment 1816033
> View attachment 1816041


I'm looking for a grill for my glass house... Help me out!!!


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Impala Bob's or glasshouse connect on instagram. Try those spots


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

From the Majestics New Years picnic


----------



## impalacustom_76 (May 15, 2014)

Shony-Bo said:


> View attachment 1816009


 Your glasshouse seems confused about being an Impala or Caprice


----------



## Shony-Bo (Mar 14, 2012)

impalacustom_76 said:


> Your glasshouse seems confused about being an Impala or Caprice


I have an Impala but after awhile I wanted that front end but never the less I'm gangsta!!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Shony-Bo said:


> I have an Impala but after awhile I wanted that front end but never the less I'm gangsta!!


All that matters homie! Do it for YOU!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Nice^^^^?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

My little boy and me at the majestic new year picnic 2016 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1818785&stc=1&d=1453152279


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome pic!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> My little boy and me at the majestic new year picnic 2016 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1818785&stc=1&d=1453152279


car looks good


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jjarez79 said:


> Nice^^^^


thanks


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks homies driving that bad boy to the wheels fall off


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

jaimef702 said:


> Thanks homies driving that bad boy to the wheels fall off


Nice pic bro, what do u have in the trunk I want mine to 3 wheel like that 
Info will be appreciated thanks,


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

havn't seen Whorehouse in a minute, where did that g-house go?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

76classic said:


> Nice pic bro, what do u have in the trunk I want mine to 3 wheel like that
> Info will be appreciated thanks,


Thanks homie i got 4 pumps 8 battery in the trunk


----------



## Shony-Bo (Mar 14, 2012)

What size strokes are you using I like that three wheel on a straight away??


jaimef702 said:


> My little boy and me at the majestic new year picnic 2016 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1818785&stc=1&d=1453152279


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> Thanks homies driving that bad boy to the wheels fall off


Drove to l.a.?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Drove to l.a.?


No bro I trailer it but I was going to but my girl didn't want to because off my kids but next trip if I go myself I will


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

jaimef702 said:


> My little boy and me at the majestic new year picnic 2016 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1818785&stc=1&d=1453152279


Seen it in the video, recognized the ride right away!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Forty years old and still looking good!


----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

The homies car


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Whorehouse


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


>


Should be here anyday


----------



## 76TheWeeknd (May 30, 2014)

Got my 76Glass bvck?....


----------



## 76TheWeeknd (May 30, 2014)




----------



## 76TheWeeknd (May 30, 2014)

I put a battery in it, tried starting it up and all the spark plugs were missing in it? I don't know what my brother was doing to it when he had it, but it's back in good hands! And damn I haven't been on here in 4 years!!


----------



## 76TheWeeknd (May 30, 2014)

Have you GlvssHouse Fam heard of JustDashes!!!???? Ever since I got my Seven-Six the dash has been cracked, faded, but not bent or rusted. I've been looking for an original dash for the longest, came across a few on eBay, but too much to place a bid, haha. However I came across JUSTDASHES on Google!!!! Check out the Website and video!!!!! It's awesome!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

76TheWeeknd said:


> Have you GlvssHouse Fam heard of JustDashes!!!???? Ever since I got my Seven-Six the dash has been cracked, faded, but not bent or rusted. I've been looking for an original dash for the longest, came across a few on eBay, but too much to place a bid, haha. However I came across JUSTDASHES on Google!!!! Check out the Website and video!!!!! It's awesome!!


post a link i need a dash for mine


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ever seen a 74 with a 76 Impala front end but kept the 74 trim?


----------



## 76TheWeeknd (May 30, 2014)

http://www.justdashes.com/


----------



## 76TheWeeknd (May 30, 2014)

brn2ridelo said:


> post a link i need a dash for mine


http://www.justdashes.com/ There you go, check it out mane.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> Should be here anyday


shes home now! 
perfect interior with a pass.recliner


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> shes home now!
> perfect interior with a pass.recliner


looks good!! just needs paint!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

graham said:


> looks good!! just needs paint!!


carpet, paint, redo the vinyl top.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> shes home now!
> perfect interior with a pass.recliner


Looks good homie


----------



## 76TheWeeknd (May 30, 2014)

alright I was checking out what restorations JUSTDASHES have done and check these out!!!!


----------



## 76TheWeeknd (May 30, 2014)




----------



## 76TheWeeknd (May 30, 2014)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> Looks good homie


thanks guys!
grabbed it cause this level of car is getting tuff to find anymore.(got a great price from Mr. Minnasota) and plans are to just leave it stock.
ALSO PLANNING ON BRING MY TAN CAR out this year, my health is better, family life has leveled off. so i can get back to my cars now


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> Should be here anyday


nice score homie!


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

[/[URL=http://s1234.photobucket.com/user/dannyporcayo/media/project/6D521C3F-B474-4B77-9025-2C1486B18F2F.png.html]URL] sneak ???


----------



## 76TheWeeknd (May 30, 2014)

check it out Gentle men, pretty pricy! But damn worth every Penny!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

76TheWeeknd said:


> check it out Gentle men, pretty pricy! But damn worth every Penny!


,
DAMN! 1500.00 IN A DASH PAD?
LET`S SEE HOW YOUR DASH CAME OUT


----------



## Juanlupe76 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi everyone, new to Lay it Low Forums, but been lurking for years. Finally joined and want to start on my rust bucket. Lots of work ahead.1976 Impala Custom Coupe. No trunk floor:yessad: and needs rear floor pans installed which I've bought already. Also rear Quarter skins need to be installed. Long road ahead. Picture when I have a chance.


----------



## 76TheWeeknd (May 30, 2014)

If I had $1,500.00 I would do it no problem, but at the moment I'm going to get it on the road first. One day though........ One day.....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

76TheWeeknd said:


> If I had $1,500.00 I would do it no problem, but at the moment I'm going to get it on the road first. One day though........ One day.....


got it!
when you said "WORTH EVERY PENNY" i though you had spent the cash on it and was pleased with what you got back.
these cars are tuff to build with no parts available , even at junk yards, unless you get lucky.
but sometimes perfect used dashes pop up on here for sale for a 1/3 the price of the dash place.

list a wanted on here, a few guys got parts stashed away, and they might sell the extras to help another GH rider out


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> got it!
> when you said "WORTH EVERY PENNY" i though you had spent the cash on it and was pleased with what you got back.
> these cars are tuff to build with no parts available , even at junk yards, unless you get lucky.
> but sometimes perfect used dashes pop up on here for sale for a 1/3 the price of the dash place.
> ...


If you have some one to do the upholstery they should do the dash good the guy that did mine did a great job but on mine I had him cover the vents since I took the ac out


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 76TheWeeknd (May 30, 2014)

MR.59 said:


> got it!
> when you said "WORTH EVERY PENNY" i though you had spent the cash on it and was pleased with what you got back.
> these cars are tuff to build with no parts available , even at junk yards, unless you get lucky.
> but sometimes perfect used dashes pop up on here for sale for a 1/3 the price of the dash place.
> ...


Sorry, I should of been a little a little more explanatory, haha. But one day I will spend the cash to restore it to original specs. Shoo, it's like lookin for a needle in a hay stack down here in Tucson, Az. This sun eats up vinyl pieces like no tomorrow!! And plus I've been looking for parts since I got it. I have a nice collection of parts so far, but there is few thangs I'm still lookin for. And hey thanks for the Info, names Peter. I'll post up a list soon.....


----------



## 76TheWeeknd (May 30, 2014)

jaimef702 said:


> If you have some one to do the upholstery they should do the dash good the guy that did mine did a great job but on mine I had him cover the vents since I took the ac out


What's up mane, I've seen some pretty clean wrapped dashes before, But for me an all original Dash Tickles my Fancy!! Haha, something about that fine vinyl Grain. But thanks for the Information, names Peter!


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Let's see some finished trunk pics! I need some ideas for paneling/finishing mine out before summer really hits.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

76TheWeeknd said:


> Sorry, I should of been a little a little more explanatory, haha. But one day I will spend the cash to restore it to original specs. Shoo, it's like lookin for a needle in a hay stack down here in Tucson, Az. This sun eats up vinyl pieces like no tomorrow!! And plus I've been looking for parts since I got it. I have a nice collection of parts so far, but there is few thangs I'm still lookin for. And hey thanks for the Info, names Peter. I'll post up a list soon.....


hit up Marandas Customs in Phoenix he can do that original dash your looking for


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

76TheWeeknd said:


> View attachment 1833385
> check it out Gentle men, pretty pricy! But damn worth every Penny!


Damn! Glad I have an OG one stashed


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

75-76 Caprice fender emblems


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Gotta love low mileage cars


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> 75-76 Caprice fender emblems


how much?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## FlatBroke74Raghouse (Oct 10, 2011)

Save the date to all Glasshouse Family


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Got my grill done by the Chrome Factory in Las Vegas Nevada. not cheap but not too bad


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice look!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

So, I'm sitting here eating my Golden Grahams..


----------



## LIFESTYLE76 (Sep 10, 2012)

1975 Caprice inserts Chrome and ready to go $250






send message


----------



## 76TheWeeknd (May 30, 2014)

brn2ridelo said:


> hit up Marandas Customs in Phoenix he can do that original dash your looking for


Nice!! Thank you sir, I appreciate the help. I'm gonna give them a call when I get a chance!!!


----------



## 76TheWeeknd (May 30, 2014)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn! Glad I have an OG one stashed


Lucky, but I was reading all the cars you have and I read you have a 1976 Caprice Estate Wagon. Wanna post up some Pic?? I love station wagons!!!


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Got my grill done by the Chrome Factory in Las Vegas Nevada. not cheap but not too bad


Nice How mush they charge you


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

All cleaned up for a 70 degree cruise here in Cincy


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Got my grill done by the Chrome Factory in Las Vegas Nevada. not cheap but not too bad


how much did they charge you for chrome?
turn around time?


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> how much did they charge you for chrome?
> turn around time?


I know about a year ago it was $550 for grill and 2 pieces in the bumper


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGBEN said:


> I know about a year ago it was $550 for grill and 2 pieces in the bumper


thats not a bad deal


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I paid $600 for my grill, bumper grills, and light bezzels. not bad I like how mine came out. if you hit them up (702)399-5099 Talk to ED and tell him Big Joe sent you. turn around time Is about 3 weeks. Maybe less


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I paid $600 for my grill, bumper grills, and light bezzels. not bad I like how mine came out. if you hit them up (702)399-5099 Talk to eric and tell him Big Joe sent you. turn around time Is about 3 weeks. Maybe less


thats not a bad price for all that


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I paid $600 for my grill, bumper grills, and light bezzels. not bad I like how mine came out. if you hit them up (702)399-5099 Talk to eric and tell him Big Joe sent you. turn around time Is about 3 weeks. Maybe less


Thats good deal ima hit them up


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Owners name is ED sorry


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Been in here lurking for a bit now glasshouse gents. Question to the wise cause I can't find it in here. I'm rolling 13s but don't like using spacers. Does anyone know if I can use other spindles to make the rim tuck more or what I should do? Appreciate the help :sunglasses:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

CHE1 said:


> Been in here lurking for a bit now glasshouse gents. Question to the wise cause I can't find it in here. I'm rolling 13s but don't like using spacers. Does anyone know if I can use other spindles to make the rim tuck more or what I should do? Appreciate the help :sunglasses:


Word on the street is u can use 80s caprice spindals with the 80s calipers and 11" rotors and dont have to grind thats what im trying on mine hopefully it works cause i didn't have time to moch it up lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

not mine, but cheaper than rebuilding a dash
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1971-72-73-74-75-76-chevy-caprice-impala-Dash-pad-original-black
#231880400701


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> not mine, but cheaper than rebuilding a dash
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1971-72-73-74-75-76-chevy-caprice-impala-Dash-pad-original-black
> #231880400701



#231880400701
$600 buy now and $150 to ship 
ill pass


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> #231880400701
> $600 buy now and $150 to ship
> ill pass


im sure you make this guy an offer, and same on shipping
these OG dashes are getting harder to find as the years go on


----------



## 76TheWeeknd (May 30, 2014)

Wait, look carefully around the photo. The glove box door looks pretty messed up, and everything els in the car. And just three pictures? It kinda looks like dash cap to me, but I could be wrong?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

76TheWeeknd said:


> Wait, look carefully around the photo. The glove box door looks pretty messed up, and everything els in the car. And just three pictures? It kinda looks like dash cap to me, but I could be wrong?


thats all the pics


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NOT MINE
n.o.s. grill
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-NOS-19...716f8a786d1ecac&pid=100043&rk=1&rkt=1&so=bid&


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got a vinyl top molding for a GLASSHOUSE if anybody wants to 2 tone effect, flake top?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> So, I'm sitting here eating my Golden Grahams..


Oh snaps!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> got a vinyl top molding for a GLASSHOUSE if anybody wants to 2 tone effect, flake top?


How much?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

PM SENT


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I appreciate the help BIGBEN!! Time to head to the junk yard.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have some 76 Caprice front end pieces posted on my parts page :thumbsup: AC delete too


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/5495728714.html

Damn, I want to go pick some pieces off this thing.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

My 76 Caprice Glasshouse all OG


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> uffin:


Nice Ride Homie


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> uffin:


Damn. Oh shit, it's april fools


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Glasshouse homies I need help when you shut the car off what power source stay on in the fuse box http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1854562&stc=1&d=1459770203 on the fuses box is all the left side stay on with power where it says accsy thanks if you could help out


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

PADUSSY4LIFE said:


> My 76 Caprice Glasshouse all OG


DAMN!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> DAMN!


Thanks homie for ur reply and help


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> Thanks homie for ur reply and help


anytime


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Got my trunk panels finished up. Nice and simple.


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

Patrick B said:


> Got my trunk panels finished up. Nice and simple.
> View attachment 1856650


Very nice, let's see the rest of the car


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

BIGBEN said:


> Word on the street is u use 80s caprice spindals with the 80s calipers and 11" rotors and dont have to grind thats what im trying on mine hopefully it works cause i didn't have time to moch it up lol


 Im about to try the same thing....Im gonna try to swap the rearend too so I can rock my skirts again!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

flakejobrob said:


> Im about to try the same thing....Im gonna try to swap the rearend too so I can rock my skirts again!


Post up pics


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

flakejobrob said:


> Im about to try the same thing....Im gonna try to swap the rearend too so I can rock my skirts again!


Right on i found a 78 fleetwood in the junkyard with factory disc breaks im using


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

CHE1 said:


> I appreciate the help BIGBEN!! Time to head to the junk yard.


Yup no problem


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1859474&stc=1&d=1460747182


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice Jaime!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Patrick B said:


> Nice Jaime!


Thanks homie


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Off to a cars and coffee at the local custom shop. Should be a few other lows up there. Pics to come


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGBEN said:


> Right on i found a 78 fleetwood in the junkyard with factory disc breaks im using


scored!


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

sunbathing


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Cincinnati Glasshouse photo op, haha


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Question - can i get my inner fenderwells out without taking the fenders off? 1974 impala


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

No sir...


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Another question - outer door handles, what other cars/years are these similar to? I'd expect maybe GM used the same door handles on full size cars through a few decades. Specifically, do G body outer handles fit the same as Glasshouse


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Patrick B said:


> Another question - outer door handles, what other cars/years are these similar to? I'd expect maybe GM used the same door handles on full size cars through a few decades. Specifically, do G body outer handles fit the same as Glasshouse


You could get same kind on ebay brand new


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Roger that, saw some engraved handles I want and wondering if they would fit.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Holy shit that's hot.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

looking for a couple items for my new 76 LANDAU
need drivers side power seat trim (must be clean)
passenger remote mirror (complete working mirror) 
original floor mats in blue full set is ok


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I am also looking for a set of Blue floor mats. O.G please


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


nice!
im still on the hunt for the parts i need


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

JUST ME said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Shops Laggard is back on Lay-It-Low after a few years now. We need to start the date for the 9th year Glasshouse Fest picnic. I will start peeping in on this tread. Well take care all of my Glasshouse and Raghouse family.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wut up fellas i have some ghouse moldings for sale all polished and a set of mirrors for under hood and trunk with all the tools to install hit me up 559 759 0583 for pics and prices


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

I added a stealthy 1 1/4" hitch receiver under the bumper and made a bike rack for the back of the car. Got it done late Friday and got to roll it out at a picnic yesterday. The bike tires sit about 1.5" off the ground here.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Patrick B said:


> I added a stealthy 1 1/4" hitch receiver under the bumper and made a bike rack for the back of the car. Got it done late Friday and got to roll it out at a picnic yesterday. The bike tires sit about 1.5" off the ground here.


Them clouds look crazy


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

still need them blue mats 76 blue, can be a set, can be just 1 , but need them, looking for a mohogany light up vanity mirror visor for my tan car, that going to be rolling this summer. 
need a blue litter basket pass. side, blue carpet, also trunk CAPRICE emblem in good shape
power door locks, window switches.
LETS KEEP THESE GLASSHOUSES ROLLING!

oh yeah, a nice passenger side remote mirror, with the inside bezel and backing hardware.
please make sure the remote works! just sent one back that had frozen cables. 
don`t care if the cables DO NOT move alot, but atleast be in a position i can see out of


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Original front and one back corner bumper fillers for 74 Impala/Caprice and 75 Impala.

Ac delete cover

Tilt columns with keys. Get your steering wheel out of your lap :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Patrick B said:


> I added a stealthy 1 1/4" hitch receiver under the bumper and made a bike rack for the back of the car. Got it done late Friday and got to roll it out at a picnic yesterday. The bike tires sit about 1.5" off the ground here.


:wow: damn that's cool


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Original front and one back corner bumper fillers for 74 Impala/Caprice and 75 Impala.
> 
> Ac delete cover
> 
> Tilt columns with keys. Get your steering wheel out of your lap :biggrin:


.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Any t tops for sale?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Any t tops for sale?


THEY GETTING HARD TO FIND NOW


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Set of 4 $95 shipped


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr Minnesota said:


> Set of 4 $95 shipped


nice
ANY 2.50 CHIPS?


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> nice
> ANY 2.50 CHIPS?


No, just 2.25


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Any t tops for sale?


i have a set but not sure if ill let them go just yet


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> got a vinyl top molding for a GLASSHOUSE if anybody wants to 2 tone effect, flake top?


STILL HAVE THE VINYL TOP TRIM , 
YOU CAN FLAKE YOUR ROOF JUST IN TIME BEFORE THE SUMMER SHOWS!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

found this too
but it has the bottom heavy brace


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Bottom heavy brace?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Bottom heavy brace?


THAT STEEL BRACE GOES UNDER IT


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Indy glasshousin today


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

QUESTION G-HOUSE FAM? Does the 1975/1976 Caprice coupe back seat floor pans fit the 1975 Caprice Convertible??? Thanks El Primo!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

1975 VERT said:


> QUESTION G-HOUSE FAM? Does the 1975/1976 Caprice coupe back seat floor pans fit the 1975 Caprice Convertible??? Thanks El Primo!


71-76 2 door/4 door / vert the same


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

cheap ebay builder

http://www.ebay.com/itm/122013451738?forcerRptr=true&item=122013451738&viewitem=


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> cheap ebay builder
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/122013451738?forcerRptr=true&item=122013451738&viewitem=


anybody on here buy it?


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

i need some rear fillers for a 75, how much you want for the one you have?


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> still need them blue mats 76 blue, can be a set, can be just 1 , but need them, looking for a mohogany light up vanity mirror visor for my tan car, that going to be rolling this summer.
> need a blue litter basket pass. side, blue carpet, also trunk CAPRICE emblem in good shape
> power door locks, window switches.
> LETS KEEP THESE GLASSHOUSES ROLLING!
> ...


these ones


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Original front and one back corner bumper fillers for 74 Impala/Caprice and 75 Impala.
> 
> Ac delete cover
> 
> Tilt columns with keys. Get your steering wheel out of your lap :biggrin:



sorry fellas i meant these ones


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

this is my glasshouse, so happy getting it


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Looks like a solid start. Well done.


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

socapots said:


> Looks like a solid start. Well done.


thanks man


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

Wizzard said:


> Forty years old and still looking good!



so good


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Paul K said:


> this is my glasshouse, so happy getting it
> View attachment 1886114


welcome aboard!


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> welcome aboard!


thanks mate, there so good to drive


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

post more pics of your car


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> post more pics of your car


i'll take some more pics, its a stock grandpa pack

anyone got pics of how seat belts mount on a raghouse.... i have to re engineer seat belts to australian standard.. trying to figure out how I'm going to mount new ones..


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Paul K said:


> View attachment 1889538
> View attachment 1889546
> View attachment 1889554


RAGHOUSE MOUNT THE SEAT BELTS THE SAME, JUST NO SHOULDER BELTS (IM GOING FROM MEMORY,,,,,WHEN I OWNED MY LAST ONE)


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> RAGHOUSE MOUNT THE SEAT BELTS THE SAME, JUST NO SHOULDER BELTS (IM GOING FROM MEMORY,,,,,WHEN I OWNED MY LAST ONE)


so it mounts to floor beside the frt seat in the same spot?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Paul, nice pics.
interior is the same as mine. In color at least. 
Mine is an option less impala , lol


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

socapots said:


> Paul, nice pics.
> interior is the same as mine. In color at least.
> Mine is an option less impala , lol


thnx mate, you driving yours or building it?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Paul K said:


> so it mounts to floor beside the frt seat in the same spot?


SAME FLOOR MOUNT ON BOTH SIDES


----------



## NR93 (Jan 29, 2016)

***********HELP A BROTHER OUT PLEASE***********



















Whats up everyone, I've got a '73 Caprice and need to do a rear end swap to be able to tuck my 13s enough to run skirts. I was told 90-96 caprice rears work as well as 90-96 cadillac rear ends. Is there anyone on this post that has already done a swap that they know for a fact that works??? I have a guy offering me 90,91,94 cadillac rear ends. Please Let me know!! Any INfo Is appreciated!! Thank you!!


----------



## kubiq (Jul 4, 2016)

I love this little gangsta!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Paul K said:


> thnx mate, you driving yours or building it?


Like everything else in my life, it's waiting for me too get time. Drove it for a few years, then it developed a leaky windshield and back window. Hopefully get it all fixed up before end of summer and get to use it as bit before the snow falls


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

NR93 said:


> ***********HELP A BROTHER OUT PLEASE***********
> View attachment 1890442
> View attachment 1890442
> View attachment 1890442
> ...


It does work, but some say shortening the stock rear is a better option if you want to ride layed out. 
I think with the swap you would have to raise the tunnel it let the driveshaft clear the body. 
Might have been something else as well. 
All the info is in this topic, but i can't remember the pages.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NR93 said:


> ***********HELP A BROTHER OUT PLEASE***********
> View attachment 1890442
> View attachment 1890442
> View attachment 1890442
> ...


run a 96 caprice to run disk brakes.
or just cut your stock one down, the whole thing is buried back in this thread,,,,, the whole rear end swap,
grab a 6 pack and read some old pages on this thread. alot of good info buried in here


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

sick!

Y'all see the supposed next LRM cover car? Saw it on IG, effing sick


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Just Me...Again said:


>


Looking good homie


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

nice man :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Patrick B said:


> sick!
> 
> Y'all see the supposed next LRM cover car? Saw it on IG, effing sick


Don't see anything on Lowrider Magazine's IG. Name of the IG page?


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Just Me...Again said:


>


nice build!


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Might have mispoke on the "cover" part, but here it is


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

Will 80s caprice control arms bolt up and work if I wuz to use the spindle and calipers on a glasshouse has anyone tried?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:inout: Any date set for the ghouse fest?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Paul K said:


> sorry fellas i meant these ones


 I still have those. Shoot me a PM with anything else you might need too


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

toxiconer said:


>


This is crazy :wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

have a SHOW CHROMED 14x7 set of TRUE CLASSICS complete with caps glass house ready! up for grabs NEVER MOUNTED


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Cincy was popping this weekend!


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

More


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Last pic is awesome


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

socapots said:


> Last pic is awesome


diggin` that rivi


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, one of last month's cover cars. Even sicker in person. Owner is a nice dude, too.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Car got picked to be in the upcoming movie "Girl From Compton". The story is about Michel'le who was married to both Dr. Dre and Suge Knight. Here's a few shots from filming. I loved the Cali plate but they wouldn't let me keep it.


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Just pick this a couple weeks ago .. Been learning a lot of good info in this group .


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

Nice pics. And links


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

RED PASSION said:


> Just picked this one up here in Stockton Calif for $1700 off the second owner, needs restoration but i have more time then $$ it had been sitting in his back yard for 16 years. The car does run and it has 90k original miles.


GOOD START!


----------



## RED PASSION (Dec 28, 2011)

Here it is getting dropped off at my house. Can't wait to start hooking it up. Picked it up here in Stockton Calif from the original owner for only $1700 with only 90k miles engine and tranny still good.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

RED PASSION said:


> View attachment 1898474
> Here it is getting dropped off at my house. Can't wait to start hooking it up. Picked it up here in Stockton Calif from the original owner for only $1700 with only 90k miles engine and tranny still good.


Firme


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

RED PASSION said:


> View attachment 1898474
> Here it is getting dropped off at my house. Can't wait to start hooking it up. Picked it up here in Stockton Calif from the original owner for only $1700 with only 90k miles engine and tranny still good.


That's pretty sweet.


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

I have some skirts for sale. PM me if interested


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Just Me...Again said:


>


DAMN!


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Got these in this week. Can't wait to get em hooked up


----------



## 76classic (Nov 26, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> DAMN!


Nice ass Ghouse


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Patrick B said:


> Car got picked to be in the upcoming movie "Girl From Compton". The story is about Michel'le who was married to both Dr. Dre and Suge Knight. Here's a few shots from filming. I loved the Cali plate but they wouldn't let me keep it.


 Damn I didn't know she married both of them lol


----------



## LOTSO-SOUTHBOUND (Sep 7, 2015)

My 74 Raghouse, SOUTHBOUND LA


----------



## LOTSO-SOUTHBOUND (Sep 7, 2015)

Any word on glasshouse fest ???


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LOTSO-SOUTHBOUND said:


> View attachment 1913698
> 
> 
> My 74 Raghouse, SOUTHBOUND LA


looks good!
anymore pics?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn that 76 is clean


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Added these and some other goodies to my parts page. Can't remember who asked for them but [email protected] me if you need them. 1974 Impala/Caprice & 75 Impala front corner bumper fillers. All still flexible and not brittle.


Complete 75-76 Caprice body moldings


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

hey homies, I am going to rebuild the upper end of my 76 caprice, swapping out the 2 barrel carb and putting in 4 barrel carb.... I have the correct intake but need a 4 barrel quadra jet carb(trying to keep it as OEM as possible)

does anyone out there have a working quadra jet they would be willing to sell?

I am in northern calI....


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

a buddy and I recleared my Kandy & Chrome too. Very happy with the outcome.


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1921410&stc=1&d=1475775750


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jaimef702 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1921410&stc=1&d=1475775750


she looks good!


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> she looks good!


Thanks mr 59


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

https://youtu.be/ppqsPqJs11E

After 20 years of sitting on jackstands my bro got this glasshouse and fired it up. And yes that's the owner of it, my nephew Lil Manny!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

King Of Rimz said:


> https://youtu.be/ppqsPqJs11E
> 
> After 20 years of sitting on jackstands my bro got this glasshouse and fired it up. And yes that's the owner of it, my nephew Lil Manny!


 badass


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

RED PASSION said:


> View attachment 1898474
> Here it is getting dropped off at my house. Can't wait to start hooking it up. Picked it up here in Stockton Calif from the original owner for only $1700 with only 90k miles engine and tranny still good.


what up manny...congrats on the pick up...late ass reply havnt logged on here for awhile...hope all is well


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wave: nice to see this place is still moving along


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

still at it tho

looks like i'm not very good at this uploading


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> still at it tho
> 
> looks like i'm not very good at this uploading


LOOKIN CLEAN!


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Spotless! Good work


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

just finishing my 1st one , and picked up a 2nd one


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


harborareaPhil said:


> badass





harborareaPhil said:


> still at it tho
> 
> looks like i'm not very good at this uploading


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey guys I just cut my holes in the rear and I'm looking in the trunk and thinking my 12" cylinders are going to hit the rear deck running coil over but going to lay it farther low just wonder what most guys are running I'm thinking 10s might be a better idea


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

When I first got it and where I'm at and the color it's goin
Also have a whammy with 4 squares and 6 batterys


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

nice! Love that whammy set up


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks I got the rear end out right now cleaning it up to send it out to get shorten the 3/4" to clear 13x7s


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ceebo said:


> Thanks I got the rear end out right now cleaning it up to send it out to get shorten the 3/4" to clear 13x7s


nice job!
and get them big wheels away from the car


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

No worries homie they were the first thing in the scrap heap and the 14s are just rollers


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13`s will fit 
with a little work,
















14`s too


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

Have already swapped the front end with 80s caprice stuff and the rearend is goin out to get shorten just hope the info in here is correct and 3/4"per side is enough for china's to clear the skirts


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ceebo said:


> Have already swapped the front end with 80s caprice stuff and the rearend is goin out to get shorten just hope the info in here is correct and 3/4"per side is enough for china's to clear the skirts


dont know the offset on chinas
but DAYTON and ZENITHS are ok
im running Z`s, 80`s front, 80`s rear end


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

1975 Caprice


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

Fresh interior


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

OGMIDWEST said:


> Fresh interior


WELCOME ABOARD!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ceebo said:


> When I first got it and where I'm at and the color it's goin
> Also have a whammy with 4 squares and 6 batterys


WELCOME ABOARD!


----------



## Thatsplat (Jun 1, 2016)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

My new ride... been working out the bugs trying to get it to the next level...car was neglected for several years giving it the True Riders touch.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

TRURIDERHYDRAULICS said:


> My new ride... been working out the bugs trying to get it to the next level...car was neglected for several years giving it the True Riders touch.
> View attachment 1931785
> 
> View attachment 1931793


Nice man :thumbsup: Real nice


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

harborareaPhil said:


> what up manny...congrats on the pick up...late ass reply havnt logged on here for awhile...hope all is well


You and me both lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

took a fresh set of ORIGINAL TRUE CLASSICS restored to show condition) took these in trade over the weekend,,,, I can offer them cheaper than the guy that had them done!, (who is a savy wheel guy) 
14x7 5x5 bolt pattern, also have 1 set left of og classic caps left, that can be bought separatly


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Nice man :thumbsup: Real nice


Thanks bro


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

hey homies, I am going to rebuild the upper end of my 76 caprice, swapping out the 2 barrel carb and putting in 4 barrel carb.... I have the correct intake but need a 4 barrel quadra jet carb(trying to keep it as OEM as possible)

does anyone out there have a working quadra jet they would be willing to sell?

I am in northern calI....


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

Nacho Individuals LA said:


> 1 1/2" cut rear end... works beautiful... all of the ones i posted have stock rear ends except the white one... the white one has been cut.


1 1/2'' each side or overall?


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

Nacho Individuals LA said:


> yep, thats what the rear end on the glasshouse has... 1 1/2" on both sides.


its ok i found it


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just Me...Again said:


>


good ride here STYLISTICS FW


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey guys I have a 76 caprice but the front clip has been changed to an impala what all do I need to change it back to caprice what can I still use and piece together a square headlight clip?


----------



## brn2ridelo75 (Jul 17, 2016)

Dint know for sure if anyone was still on this tread haven't been on here since layitlow changed it's password options logging me out and having to start a new account


----------



## brn2ridelo75 (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome back


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello, I don't know a lot about these cars. I'm more of a 60's Impala guy here. I came across this, 56k Original miles, super clean inside and out. What would be a fair price for this?? I was thinking about buying it while my 64 rag gets worked on, thanks in advance


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> took a fresh set of ORIGINAL TRUE CLASSICS restored to show condition]
> SOLD


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1948233&stc=1&d=1486010074


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

firme63ragtop said:


> View attachment 1948553


CLEAN!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ceebo said:


> Hey guys I have a 76 caprice but the front clip has been changed to an impala what all do I need to change it back to caprice what can I still use and piece together a square headlight clip?


Do you have anything left over from the original 76 front end on your car?
i have some front clip parts, to a complete front 76 nose, but shipping to CANADA could be expensive


----------



## Johnniefive (Feb 5, 2017)

Thinking of buying my old glasshouse back if anyone knows it's whereabouts


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone know the paint code on this tag? 
Its from my old -76 Glasshouse.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> View attachment 1950842
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the paint code on this tag?
> Its from my old -76 Glasshouse.


PAINT CODE #50 = CREAM


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

Freddy Quintero's 'GQ' 75 and my 74 from the Carl Casper show this past weekend. Cool dude for sure.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

*Put some miles on the G house this weekend. *


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

Catalyzed said:


>


Damn looking clean


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANY MORE PICS OF THIS NICE RIDE?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Catalyzed said:


> *Put some miles on the G house this weekend. *





Catalyzed said:


>


Very nice..


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

*Right after I took it out for a cruise I posted a picture of it on one of the facebook groups and someone messaged me asking if it was for sale. Needless to say it is now in Indiana! The all gold Daytons and 5.20s where sold separately tho *


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

My buddy bought it! All gold Z's already on the way for it...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Patrick B said:


> My buddy bought it! All gold Z's already on the way for it...


GLASSHOUSE FAMILY JUST KEEPS GROWING!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

*Anyone need some clean 75 header panel parts? Header panel is solid, headlight bezels are super clean, grille and bumper grille inserts are all in good shape. headlight buckets are in good shape with working bulbs. 
*


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

anyone got a pick of tyre size decal for a 75 impala? or no where i can buy oneuffin:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

someone must be able to take a pic:dunno:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Paul K said:


> someone must be able to take a pic:dunno:


i think peoples peeled them off when the car was repainted
need to find and all OG CAR


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

i printed one out of google imgs that had same tyre size.... could not register car without it here in australia its all good now on the road cruising


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

Looking for right and left doors for 76 power preferred also front wheel well trim....... let me know thanks n advance


----------



## spirit16 (Aug 3, 2007)

Got a nice set of landau trim for sale and a rear window defroster if anyone is interested.Came of a 76


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey will an 80s caprice frame work for a 76 and if not what are the interchange


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

Here's when I frist got it and what I did to it over the winter


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

that looks awesome


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

got some goodies from blackmagic last week


----------



## Helio949 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey first post here, have a 75 impala and all cylinders are leaking oil, don't know what size cylinders I am running, looking into buying some new ones....can anyone suggest a size for front and rear and also a place to buy them at. 
Thanks again in advance


----------



## hopping landau (Jul 11, 2013)

Helio949 said:


> Hey first post here, have a 75 impala and all cylinders are leaking oil, don't know what size cylinders I am running, looking into buying some new ones....can anyone suggest a size for front and rear and also a place to buy them at.
> Thanks again in advance


I got eight in the front and 12 in the back black magic hydro or CBM formerly KoolAides is the way to go


----------



## Helio949 (Feb 8, 2017)

Sweet thanks for the response. 
Is their a difference from the chrome and black one other than the finish?


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

You can replace the seals. Much cheaper


----------



## Helio949 (Feb 8, 2017)

REYXTC said:


> You can replace the seals. Much cheaper


Will I have trouble finding the correct seals since I don't know what size cylinders I have? And also how hard is it to change them out. 
Thanks


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

They’re easy to remove. For seals jus stop by the hydro shop


----------



## hopping landau (Jul 11, 2013)

Helio949 said:


> Sweet thanks for the response.
> Is their a difference from the chrome and black one other than the finish?


not really but they both do get scratch want to put them in your car so that's up to you just been extra 20 bucks 30 bucks have chrome versus regular finish stuff


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

spirit16 said:


> Got a nice set of landau trim for sale and a rear window defroster if anyone is interested.Came of a 76


PM sent


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

spirit16 said:


> Got a nice set of landau trim for sale and a rear window defroster if anyone is interested.Came of a 76





MR.59 said:


> have a SHOW CHROMED 14x7 set of TRUE CLASSICS complete with caps glass house ready! up for grabs NEVER MOUNTED


Just picked up my first GH, 74...

It’s already cut, blocked out, and ready for some skin. I’m debating on trus or supremes.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I’m having a hell of a time finding window seals for my 74 Impala. Having a problem finding the1/4 window seals (or how they even work), rear window seal, and windshield seal.


----------



## Scratch (Jul 20, 2016)

rubbertherightway.com windshield and rear glass and quarter can be done with the same silicone glue stuff by any glass installer


----------



## mistaglasshouse (Jan 26, 2018)

are glasshouses a body carS? 71-76 are the same i take it


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

Got my 18s installed now just need need to figure out the slip for the drive shaft and install my 3" ball joints


----------



## JD1974 (Feb 12, 2018)

What up GlassHouse Fest..... Looking for some Fender Skirt Brackets. Anybody got a lead?????


----------



## brn2ridelo75 (Jul 17, 2016)

JD1974 said:


> What up GlassHouse Fest..... Looking for some Fender Skirt Brackets. Anybody got a lead?????


Most just screw them in to the sides


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

Can you remove the moldings off the front and back bumpers of a 76 caprice to have them rechromed and reinstall them? I ask because so many of them that have rechromed bumpers don’t have the moldings on them. I think they look better with the moldings.


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

Vintage classic said:


> Can you remove the moldings off the front and back bumpers of a 76 caprice to have them rechromed and reinstall them? I ask because so many of them that have rechromed bumpers don’t have the moldings on them. I think they look better with the moldings.


Can someone please help me out?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Vintage classic said:


> Can you remove the moldings off the front and back bumpers of a 76 caprice to have them rechromed and reinstall them? I ask because so many of them that have rechromed bumpers don’t have the moldings on them. I think they look better with the moldings.


You should be able to...soften up the rubber/adhesive first with a hair dryer and use a metal putty knife...trick is being patient depending on how brittle they are...if it breaks, glur back together then repaint...ive had a few glasshouses in my day...


----------



## Helio949 (Feb 8, 2017)

Can I run 8s in front and 12s in rear without any problems? Or do I need to make modifications to run the 12s?


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Helio949 said:


> Can I run 8s in front and 12s in rear without any problems? Or do I need to make modifications to run the 12s?


What's up homie I got 8 in mine in the front and 14 in the back coil over in my 74 impala


----------



## Helio949 (Feb 8, 2017)

What's up homie I got 8 in mine in the front and 14 in the back coil over in my 74 impala[/QUOTE]


Cool, is that just a regular lay & play setup? I just got my 75 impala and changing out the cylinders and was thinking of running 8’s and 12’s. 
Gonna pick up cylinders tomorrow so wanted to make sure


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Helio949 said:


> What's up homie I got 8 in mine in the front and 14 in the back coil over in my 74 impala



Cool, is that just a regular lay & play setup? I just got my 75 impala and changing out the cylinders and was thinking of running 8’s and 12’s. 
Gonna pick up cylinders tomorrow so wanted to make sure[/QUOTE]
I have 4 pump 8 battery bridge in front and back my car stand 3 wheel like nothing no weight just pumps and battery


----------



## Helio949 (Feb 8, 2017)

What modifications would I need to do so I can ride locked up? Have 8s in front with 2 ton pre cut springs and 12s in rear with 1 ton pre cut springs, only have stress points reinforced. 2 pump 8 battery setup


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Helio949 said:


> What modifications would I need to do so I can ride locked up? Have 8s in front with 2 ton pre cut springs and 12s in rear with 1 ton pre cut springs, only have stress points reinforced. 2 pump 8 battery setup


Well i could pretty much do with whatever on my set up but i drive lock up like about 12 in the back even though i have 14 but the reason is that is because i got a bridge in the back with chains.. but i think your gonna have to do some modifications on the drive line and u joints but when u put ur stroke tap up a little and drive you will hear the difference right away


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=2004441&stc=1&d=1522983332 this me three wheeling driven straight with out hitting any corners on Easter Sunday


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> You should be able to...soften up the rubber/adhesive first with a hair dryer and use a metal putty knife...trick is being patient depending on how brittle they are...if it breaks, glur back together then repaint...ive had a few glasshouses in my day...


I saw the homie use a torch from the inside of the bumpers and glue came loose.


----------



## brn2ridelo75 (Jul 17, 2016)

TTT


----------



## twodacurb (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey guys im back i have 1973 caprice parts


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Here’s an update of mine


----------



## Bigmitch (Apr 28, 2020)

spirit16 said:


> Got a nice set of landau trim for sale and a rear window defroster if anyone is interested.Came of a 76


WHAT ARE THE ODDS YOU STILL HAVE THE LANDAU TRIM?


----------



## mistaglasshouse (Jan 26, 2018)

looking for a 1972 caprice preferred or 72-76 caprice or impala 2dr up here in canada vancouver area please call 253819042 or email me at [email protected] will pay finders fees any condition but running would be nice

thanks


----------



## mistaglasshouse (Jan 26, 2018)

looking for a 1972 caprice preferred or 72-76 caprice or impala 2dr up here in canada vancouver area please call 253819042 or email me at [email protected] will pay finders fees any condition but running would be nice

thanks


----------



## 76noee (Nov 28, 2017)

ISO hood for 76 caprice. can i use a different year?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

74-76 for the hood......................


----------



## Sanderz (Feb 11, 2020)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Here’s an update of mine
> View attachment 2023439


I love the stance and colors!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT FOR US OGs IN HERE!!!!! 
LOL!
MEMORIES!!!!


----------



## nor-cal-40oz (Jul 18, 2012)

Orale!


----------



## anekarichards124 (8 mo ago)

kc2000000 said:


> here it go


O MY GOD I LOVE IT. I HAD A 76 GLASSHOUSE IN 95 SOMEONE STOLE IT WHITE LEATHER SEATS LIME GREEN PAINT. I AM CURRENTLY PUTTING TOGETHER A 98 LINCOLN BUT I WISH I THAT THIS


----------

